# 2019 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?



## eggtartapproved

YEAR SEVEN! WOW... every year, I am continually amazed by the longevity of this thread. The group continues to grow and we continue to support one another. The original intent of my thread was a personal resolution to shop my own bag and SLG collection in hopes to curb spending, implement a ban (of sorts), and enjoy what I already own. I've succeeded only one year (in 2015) in achieving 365 days of not buying any bags or SLGs. Following that year, though, my overall purchasing has slowed down significantly and my purchases are more thoughtful - refining my collection to suit my lifestyle has been the name of the game for me in the last several years; and I'm letting go of more pieces that don't work as well for me anymore. 

In 2018, I tried to repeat 2015's success - it wasn't a complete success because I did bring new items in, but I also let go of 10 pieces; what I did bring in, I use almost every day. I'd say that is a different type of success =) I also tried to do a wardrobe ban but that didn't work lol - we all have to start somewhere, so now that I've attempted it, I know that it will be tough to do, but I think I will have more success this time around. I'm going to try again with a wardrobe ban and see how it goes. *All in all though, if all else fails, I just want to have less than what I started with by the end of the year. I'm really trying to live without a lot of excess, and use up a lot of what I do have so it doesn't go to waste.* My resolution this year is more of an overall lifestyle shift for me - I've had a pretty rough 2018, and this shift is to try to help me regain my health in all aspects of my life. 
*
Looking forward to another year with everyone! *


----------



## BittyMonkey

Well, in 2019 I will be coming off buying 4-5 new bags after not purchasing for...oh...maybe 4 years? And I likely won't sell any because I would get nothing for them and so I may as well keep them. But I would like to keep myself on the straight and narrow for the next year after I have more than stocked up.


----------



## dcooney4

My resolution is to stay within the amount of closet space I have. If I buy something new it must fit easily or I have to sell or give away something before hand. I will track my usage again and if something doesn’t get used it must go with the exception of a few special occasion bags. I will also continue to keep an  picture album  of my bags on phone to look at before I buy something new.


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Count me in! 2018 was a year of overspending. I never went into debt for my handbag obsession (and never would!) but I spent a lot of money that could have smarter spent paying down my mortgage. I also purchased a car I wanted but didn’t need and have a car payment for the first time in my life, after always paying cash for cars in the past. 2019 is about getting my feet back on the ground, remembering that the thrill of the handbag chase can seriously interfere with other, larger goals in life, and being less attached to stuff in general.


----------



## whateve

I don't know how successful I'll be in 2019. I'm never one to make resolutions. I'm more likely to meet a goal if I don't state it out loud. I did better in 2018 than in previous years so I hope to stay on that course. I hope to be more mindful of purchases, and not to buy something just because it is a deal or because everyone else loves it. My top goal is to reduce my keychain/purse charm collection by at least 30%. I'd like to reduce the purse number by 10 but that might take more than a year. I guess at the very least, I had better start practicing the one in, one out rule.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't know how successful I'll be in 2019. I'm never one to make resolutions. I'm more likely to meet a goal if I don't state it out loud. I did better in 2018 than in previous years so I hope to stay on that course. I hope to be more mindful of purchases, and not to buy something just because it is a deal or because everyone else loves it. My top goal is to reduce my keychain/purse charm collection by at least 30%. I'd like to reduce the purse number by 10 but that might take more than a year. I guess at the very least, I had better start practicing the one in, one out rule.


I don't like to do a specific number because you can guarantee I will break that number. I like your idea of being more mindful with the sales. They tend to get me with bags I want to try but am not willing to pay full price for.


----------



## Rhl2987

I need to live here after the 2018 I’ve had! I think what scares me most is the idea of what my spending history must look like at Hermes, the main place where I spend big chunks of money. I added 5 H bags to my collection (including one exotic) this year and 2 LV bags, and sold 2 H bags and one Chanel. I also added a few pieces of fine jewelry, one from H. My current collection is 7 H bags, 3 LV bags, one old Gucci and a straw bag for summer. Plus a beachy type bag and a leather backpack for travel. Doesn’t sound too crazy but if you add it in with all my spend at H it feels crazy. I have two special order bags on the way with Hermes (and I may also allow myself one addition outside of those) so I have to decide what I can do to help fund those purchases. I also have a baby on the way and am in school full time as of last August, so I need to majorly cut back on what goes out funds-wise this coming year. I think one way I can do that is by rewarding myself at some point with a brand new closet. If I’m able to find someone who can do that for a reasonable price, I can display my bags and shoes in such a way that everything is out in the open and easier to enjoy. Right now I keep most of my things in boxes. My biggest accessory addiction is H shawls/scarves and shoes. I think my goal should be to add zero of those items to my collection for the whole year. Intimidating but I guess that’s why I’m here with everyone! My biggest vice is H and that is what I need to try to curb this year. I’m glad I can recognize that at least. I would honestly like to try a wardrobe and shoe ban outside of H, and a shawl/scarf and shoe ban with H. And to focus on the baby and continuing to kick ass in school!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rhl2987 I'm also a student mom and I am with you in getting a grip on over indulging and wanting a closet that helps remind you what you already have. That's what I have been working on this year so I can feel an embarrassment of fashion riches when I walk in and feel satisfied with that and not need to shop more. I can't keep bags in dust bags!


----------



## Rhl2987

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Rhl2987 I'm also a student mom and I am with you in getting a grip on over indulging and wanting a closet that helps remind you what you already have. That's what I have been working on this year so I can feel an embarrassment of fashion riches when I walk in and feel satisfied with that and not need to shop more. I can't keep bags in dust bags!
> View attachment 4284512



You’ve created a wonderful space! And a lovely collection as well!! I will be at a loss for what to do with all of my Hermes bag and shoe boxes once I have my dream closet area. Maybe they will have to go in the spare bedroom or in some hidden space in the new closet.


----------



## Rhl2987

I also wanted to add how glad I am to be here with you at the beginning of this new thread. Wow. Over 13,600 replies on last year’s thread?! I can’t wait for the fruitful conversation this year will bring that I will be happy to be a part of.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I mostly lurk here, but I looked back at my 2018 numbers, and frankly, they're not great. I had a couple of ins that turned out not to be winners, and that’s unusual for me as I wouldn’t normally be disillusioned with new purchases so quickly.

I bought more on impulse overall, and some of those risks DID pay off, so that’s the silver lining, I guess. 

I've never been too concerned about the size of my collection—what I hate more is not having the perfect bag when I want it—but I’m about at my limit, so I need to keep tabs on everything I have and make sure each bag is earning its place in my closet.  

So for 2019, here are my goals:

Any new bags I decide to add must be 1) real showstoppers and/or 2) fill an actual need.
No settling. A couple of the bags I’m less thrilled with from 2018 were things I thought I could “make work” and ultimately couldn’t.


----------



## Annabel Lee

I'll call out one 2018 success, though. I had an LV Monceau that I LOVED, but mine was really starting to get battered and worn. 

Because it's old/discontinued, I needed to shop preloved to replace it, and I'd been searching since 2016. I was pretty discouraged because most of the ones available were in about as bad a shape as mine but still carried a hefty price tag. So I kept looking, and this year, I finally lucked out and found one in really nice condition with a reasonable price tag. Also, I was also able to sell my old one for a decent price, so it was a win all the way around.

Does anyone else have any particular purse/wardrobe "wins" from 2018?


----------



## eggtartapproved

Rhl2987 said:


> I also wanted to add how glad I am to be here with you at the beginning of this new thread. Wow. Over 13,600 replies on last year’s thread?! I can’t wait for the fruitful conversation this year will bring that I will be happy to be a part of.



Congrats on the upcoming arrival of your baby! That’s always exciting. For myself, the biggest thing was reminding myself I have similar bags in my collection compared to the ones I would be eyeing - reminding myself that they share the same purpose really helped curb a lot of my spending. I think I’m the last couple years my lifestyle has changed a bit in terms of commuting and needing my laptop more often so I started letting go and replacing items I needed. That’s ok! Life changes and You want to be living what u have and make sure they’re useful to you. I’m not so hard on myself anymore when I bring in a bag as long as it really has a use for me, and likely I will be letting go of something that no longer serves its purposes for me. It sounds like you have a really beautiful collection already and we’re here to help you to enjoy, and love it!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Annabel Lee said:


> I'll call out one 2018 success, though. I had an LV Monceau that I LOVED, but mine was really starting to get battered and worn.
> 
> Because it's old/discontinued, I needed to shop preloved to replace it, and I'd been searching since 2016. I was pretty discouraged because most of the ones available were in about as bad a shape as mine but still carried a hefty price tag. So I kept looking, and this year, I finally lucked out and found one in really nice condition with a reasonable price tag. Also, I was also able to sell my old one for a decent price, so it was a win all the way around.
> 
> Does anyone else have any particular purse/wardrobe "wins" from 2018?



Not exactly similar but in 2018 I managed to find two vintage bags from 2 brands I’ve been dying to have vintage from - bv and coach. Both in amazing condition and coming in at $25, and $40, respectively! Those are some of my ‘crown jewels’ in my collection haha. And I use them too!


----------



## ipsum

Anyone who is considering shopping outside of his/her wardrobe might benefit going through blondissima777's summary first before pulling the trigger:



blondissima777 said:


> I’m on board with everyone: don’t compromise (give or take things that are not that important to you), but give them a clear alternatives. Like I was told here once: ‘SAs are not mind readers. Make your choices known!’
> 
> You know it’s the right bag when:
> - you can’t sleep because that bag didn’t go home with you.
> - you can’t wait to run to the store as soon as they open the next day to get her.
> - you’ve been obsessing about the same bag for  a long time
> - if said bag falls on your lap, you’ll only have eyes for her for a while (until the ‘honeymoon period’ cools off & she’ll be like a best friend: you love her & want her there for anything you need, but you’re not obsessed with her).
> - You can’t wait to wear her with anything (you’ll start your outfits with said bag & go from there).
> 
> Recommendations
> - Buy the first as if it was your only one (covers as many occasions as you can, goes from day to night, in a color that works best with your wardrobe), then get more adventurous as you go down the line.
> - look at your previous bags for hints: if the majority of your closet and most used bags are small to medium sized shoulder bags, gold hardware, in black and neutrals and you say YES! to a gorgeous red Birkin 35 with PHW, my prediction is you will still want a small to medium black or neutral GHW shoulder bag (Kelly?) and until you get it, no matter how many other bags you get, that hole will still be unfulfilled. Nip it in the butt and buy the first bag as if it was your only one (unless you’re planning on becoming a regular client & they offered one of the ones on your wishlist).
> - OR look at your bags and try to fill a hole: ‘Every time I get dressed, I wish I had a ‘pink Himalayan porcupine backpack’, but end up wearing my trusty black Vuinel (or is it Chaitton?) because I don’t have one’  That’s another way of going about a first.
> - don’t settle. When you least expect it, the bag of your dreams will be offered to you and you’ll have no reservations about taking her home with you. WARNING: don’t let pressure from an SO, SA or us do the picking for you, especially when you’re not sure. Sometimes we want to be agreeable with an SO (especially if they’re paying for it), an SA pushes you to go for one bag because they already have a client lined up for the other and us, we give you our honest opinions and share our knowledge, but only you know in your heart the bag you like the most and fits you needs best.
> - once you narrow down the style, size and color range you want (which seems like you have), find out as much as you can about it: the leathers it comes in, sizes, etc. You might go YES! at the store because it’s your dream bag, then find out it’s a PITA to get in and out of because that leather is too stiff or once you put your kitchen sink in it, you’ll need back surgery. Both problems easily solved by a different type of leather.
> - don’t get caught up in it’s an special order, special edition, resale value, etc. If it’s the wrong bag for you, none of it will matter when you’re wearing it; you’ll still wish you had waited for your plain vanilla black with GHW that you wanted in the first place.
> - patience is your friend! Don’t get caught up in the moment (it’s a pretty exciting one) and settle for less than what you really want. Stick to your guns. I know it’s hard to do because it feels like you’ve waited for this moment your whole life and it might never come again. It will
> - last: enjoy your bag! Don’t go against the grain (no pun intended). If you’re a freak with your bags, don’t go for the most delicate leather, even if it’s the prettiest! All you’ll do is baby your bag all day long! Compromise a little for a sturdier leather & you’ll enjoy that bag 10x more because you’ll be more carefree with it.
> 
> I think this is all. Congratulations if you made it this far. Restrooms are second door on the right and there are complimentary refreshments at the reception. Thank you.



Great wrap-up.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I need to live here after the 2018 I’ve had! I think what scares me most is the idea of what my spending history must look like at Hermes, the main place where I spend big chunks of money. I added 5 H bags to my collection (including one exotic) this year and 2 LV bags, and sold 2 H bags and one Chanel. I also added a few pieces of fine jewelry, one from H. My current collection is 7 H bags, 3 LV bags, one old Gucci and a straw bag for summer. Plus a beachy type bag and a leather backpack for travel. Doesn’t sound too crazy but if you add it in with all my spend at H it feels crazy. I have two special order bags on the way with Hermes (and I may also allow myself one addition outside of those) so I have to decide what I can do to help fund those purchases. I also have a baby on the way and am in school full time as of last August, so I need to majorly cut back on what goes out funds-wise this coming year. I think one way I can do that is by rewarding myself at some point with a brand new closet. If I’m able to find someone who can do that for a reasonable price, I can display my bags and shoes in such a way that everything is out in the open and easier to enjoy. Right now I keep most of my things in boxes. My biggest accessory addiction is H shawls/scarves and shoes. I think my goal should be to add zero of those items to my collection for the whole year. Intimidating but I guess that’s why I’m here with everyone! My biggest vice is H and that is what I need to try to curb this year. I’m glad I can recognize that at least. I would honestly like to try a wardrobe and shoe ban outside of H, and a shawl/scarf and shoe ban with H. And to focus on the baby and continuing to kick ass in school!


Congratulations on the baby! Once the baby comes, your priorities may shift. When my kids were little, I spent most of my money on things for the kids. I find that I always have to have something I'm focused on to spend my energies. At times, it has been decorating the house. Other times, it was artwork or travel. The last several years it has been purses. I'm waiting to find another thing to focus on to get me off of purses.


----------



## Juda

Ladies, you will all be very proud of me: I added 0 bags in 2018.
(my collection consists mainly  of H and BV bags)


----------



## ElainePG

Juda said:


> Ladies, you will all be very proud of me: I added 0 bags in 2018.
> (my collection consists mainly  of H and BV bags)


Wow! Good for you! What is your goal for 2019? (And would love to see some photos of your H & BV bags...)


----------



## whateve

eggtartapproved said:


> Not exactly similar but in 2018 I managed to find two vintage bags from 2 brands I’ve been dying to have vintage from - bv and coach. Both in amazing condition and coming in at $25, and $40, respectively! Those are some of my ‘crown jewels’ in my collection haha. And I use them too!


In 2018, I got 3 vintage Coach bags, all under $25 each! And I love them! I also got a vintage BV too! Actually I bought 3 BVs this year. I think only one of them was a bargain. Wow, a BV for $25? That's amazing! I thought my cervo hobo was a deal at under $100.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Congratulations on the baby! Once the baby comes, your priorities may shift. When my kids were little, I spent most of my money on things for the kids. I find that I always have to have something I'm focused on to spend my energies. At times, it has been decorating the house. Other times, it was artwork or travel. The last several years it has been purses. I'm waiting to find another thing to focus on to get me off of purses.



Thank you! And what you said really resonates with me! My distractions from shopping for bags and H have been shopping and saving for a house, being in school (until this last weekend) and the baby. I look forward to a semi-permanent distraction once the baby is here!


----------



## Annabel Lee

eggtartapproved said:


> Not exactly similar but in 2018 I managed to find two vintage bags from 2 brands I’ve been dying to have vintage from - bv and coach. Both in amazing condition and coming in at $25, and $40, respectively! Those are some of my ‘crown jewels’ in my collection haha. And I use them too!



Whoa! It's great you were able to find what you wanted at such great prices!


----------



## Juda

ElainePG said:


> Wow! Good for you! What is your goal for 2019? (And would love to see some photos of your H & BV bags...)


I am a big fan of your collection and your style.
Are you trying to break my resolution in the last 10 days of 2018 by wanting me to post  my collection? Lol
My collection consists of classic items B35 in classic colors (étoupe, gold, Rouge garance...)  and BV cabats, Venetas, knots with some limited edition BV bags.
I also didn't buy H scarves (I collect csgms and 90s)
I might buy BV bags before F/W 2019 collection.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ipsum said:


> Anyone who is considering shopping outside of his/her wardrobe might benefit going through blondissima777's summary first before pulling the trigger:
> 
> 
> 
> Great wrap-up.


Thank you, dear ipsum. Happy to help


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> Anyone who is considering shopping outside of his/her wardrobe might benefit going through blondissima777's summary first before pulling the trigger:
> 
> 
> 
> Great wrap-up.


This is very true!


----------



## eggtartapproved

whateve said:


> In 2018, I got 3 vintage Coach bags, all under $25 each! And I love them! I also got a vintage BV too! Actually I bought 3 BVs this year. I think only one of them was a bargain. Wow, a BV for $25? That's amazing! I thought my cervo hobo was a deal at under $100.



Oooh pls share! You may have already but I’m way behind in 2018’s posts  I actually bought 2 bvs, in 2018. One vintage and the other j don’t hunk is vintage but an older style. Not as good of a deal as $25 lol but worth it!! I love both and I’m so in love with bv right now haha. If I did let go of more bags I would trade it in for a bv. There were so many beautiful bvs in last year’s thread that I couldn’t stop thinking about them lol

These were my finds


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> My resolution is to stay within the amount of closet space I have. If I buy something new it must fit easily or I have to sell or give away something before hand. I will track my usage again and if something doesn’t get used it must go with the exception of a few special occasion bags. I will also continue to keep an  picture album  of my bags on phone to look at before I buy something new.


Me too!

I don’t have a bag ban but everything I buy must have longevity, and it must make my heart sing. 

If I don’t have closet space, I will donate before I buy.

I also keep an album of bags which I look at a) to not repeat bags I already have and love b) just to “ooooh” over how pretty my collection is and give myself happiness 

I can’t be bothered to track usage I’m afraid, but other than that I’m with @dcooney4 on all fronts!


----------



## whateve

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh pls share! You may have already but I’m way behind in 2018’s posts  I actually bought 2 bvs, in 2018. One vintage and the other j don’t hunk is vintage but an older style. Not as good of a deal as $25 lol but worth it!! I love both and I’m so in love with bv right now haha. If I did let go of more bags I would trade it in for a bv. There were so many beautiful bvs in last year’s thread that I couldn’t stop thinking about them lol
> 
> These were my finds


These are all the bags I bought and kept in 2018. In order: vintage Coach Sonoma drawstring $25, very vintage Coach classic pouch $12, vintage Coach Ranch bag $25, BV cervo hobo $99, BV vintage intrecciato, BV cervo baseball hobo, and Coach woven pocket Bleecker hobo $26. I've gone a little crazy for BV lately!


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> Me too!
> 
> I don’t have a bag ban but everything I buy must have longevity, and it must make my heart sing.
> 
> If I don’t have closet space, I will donate before I buy.
> 
> I also keep an album of bags which I look at a) to not repeat bags I already have and love b) just to “ooooh” over how pretty my collection is and give myself happiness
> 
> I can’t be bothered to track usage I’m afraid, but other than that I’m with @dcooney4 on all fronts!


I don't track usage either. It seems like too much work. But I know which bags aren't carried as much. I have a purse room so I don't think I would ever really run out of space.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Me too!
> 
> I don’t have a bag ban but everything I buy must have longevity, and it must make my heart sing.
> 
> If I don’t have closet space, I will donate before I buy.
> 
> I also keep an album of bags which I look at a) to not repeat bags I already have and love b) just to “ooooh” over how pretty my collection is and give myself happiness
> 
> I can’t be bothered to track usage I’m afraid, but other than that I’m with @dcooney4 on all fronts!


I was a bit afraid of the tracking at first too. I find it makes me pull bags and wear them and I am often pleasantly surprised by how much I still love them and wonder why I have not worn them more. Though now I have worn them all.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> These are all the bags I bought and kept in 2018. In order: vintage Coach Sonoma drawstring $25, very vintage Coach classic pouch $12, vintage Coach Ranch bag $25, BV cervo hobo $99, BV vintage intrecciato, BV cervo baseball hobo, and Coach woven pocket Bleecker hobo $26. I've gone a little crazy for BV lately!


These are amazing finds.


----------



## dcooney4

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh pls share! You may have already but I’m way behind in 2018’s posts  I actually bought 2 bvs, in 2018. One vintage and the other j don’t hunk is vintage but an older style. Not as good of a deal as $25 lol but worth it!! I love both and I’m so in love with bv right now haha. If I did let go of more bags I would trade it in for a bv. There were so many beautiful bvs in last year’s thread that I couldn’t stop thinking about them lol
> 
> These were my finds


I can’t believe you got these so cheap. You Lucky Lady!


----------



## anitalilac

I bought a bunch of Massaccesi bags these past few months. And. So I will not buy bags for a while. My goal is just enjoy my recent acquisitions and donate or drop off at consignment what doesn't work anymore, be it the most expensive bags...
However I realized I really love using my Balenciaga Town and hope to get another preloved  but I'm taking my time. No rush. 
 Here's to a great Year for my lovely TPFers!


----------



## anitalilac

whateve said:


> These are all the bags I bought and kept in 2018. In order: vintage Coach Sonoma drawstring $25, very vintage Coach classic pouch $12, vintage Coach Ranch bag $25, BV cervo hobo $99, BV vintage intrecciato, BV cervo baseball hobo, and Coach woven pocket Bleecker hobo $26. I've gone a little crazy for BV lately!



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Rhl2987

For those who track bag usage, can you please share how you do this?


----------



## ElainePG

Juda said:


> I am a big fan of your collection and your style.
> Are you trying to break my resolution in the last 10 days of 2018 by wanting me to post  my collection? Lol
> My collection consists of classic items B35 in classic colors (étoupe, gold, Rouge garance...)  and BV cabats, Venetas, knots with some limited edition BV bags.
> I also didn't buy H scarves (I collect csgms and 90s)
> I might buy BV bags before F/W 2019 collection.


Why thank you, @Juda !  

Hah! No, I certainly don't want to break your resolution! But maybe next year, when we have our various challenges, you will post some photos of your gorgeous bags.

I admire your restraint in not buying any H scarves this year. I didn't see anything that tempted me in either of the 2018 collections, so I didn't buy either. However I did buy one pre-loved mousseline in the 90cm size from a (very) trusted reseller, since those are so hard to find and I wanted one mousseline in my collection.  As for next year's H scarves, so far so good (bad???). Nothing in the SS19 release is exciting me, but there's always the FW collection next summer. In the meantime, I'm enjoying wearing the ones I own.


----------



## ElainePG

eggtartapproved said:


> Oooh pls share! You may have already but I’m way behind in 2018’s posts  I actually bought 2 bvs, in 2018. One vintage and the other j don’t hunk is vintage but an older style. Not as good of a deal as $25 lol but worth it!! I love both and I’m so in love with bv right now haha. If I did let go of more bags I would trade it in for a bv. There were so many beautiful bvs in last year’s thread that I couldn’t stop thinking about them lol
> 
> These were my finds


What GORGEOUS bags! I especially love the raspberry one. So yummy!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> For those who track bag usage, can you please share how you do this?


Well, my system is so easy it's embarrassing, but here it is. I basically use a spreadsheet format. Bags down the left, usage across from left to right. And every day that I carry the bag I put an x in the corresponding square. At the end of the year, it's easy to see which bags got the most usage.

This is the first year I've tracked by day, instead of by week, and I've found that it isn't time consuming and it's given me good information. I downsized one full-sized and two small bags because of it!


----------



## Mosman

2019 for me would be add a baby pink bag to my collection, either Chanel or Hermes, other than this not buying any more bags.
Hope it work, fingers cross.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Rhl2987 said:


> For those who track bag usage, can you please share how you do this?



I’m a weirdo and keep two lists on Google docs:

First, I note every time I wear a bag so I can count how many uses it got during the year—this is my 2018 top 10 so far. 




But then I also record the last DATE I wore a bag to try to catch the point I’m falling out of love with it. Some niche/seasonal bags don’t make it into rotation often, which is fine, but if I have a regular bag with low wears and that I haven’t worn in a while, it’s probably time to part with it.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@whateve omg those are amazing finds!! I love the reds!!! Yes! I’m a bit crazy over bv too lately lol. 

@dcooney4 I found both in fb groups haha, and a couple days apart too!

@Rhl2987 I use an excel sheet and stylebook app

@ElainePG Thank you!! That one has become one of my fave bags in my collection


----------



## Rhl2987

Mosman said:


> 2019 for me would be add a baby pink bag to my collection, either Chanel or Hermes, other than this not buying any more bags.
> Hope it work, fingers cross.



Not to enable, but there are some gorgeous light pinks coming at H, including Rose Sakura and a pretty light maybe color. I hope you find a lovely one!


----------



## Rhl2987

Thanks for the tracking info, ladies! This may be crazy but I’m kind of wanting to do this with my H shawls as well. I love your ideas and I want to incorporate last worn date as well as a count!


----------



## Rhl2987

Rhl2987 said:


> Not to enable, but there are some gorgeous light pinks coming at H, including Rose Sakura and a pretty light maybe color. I hope you find a lovely one!


I meant mauve, not maybe!


----------



## ksuromax

hello everyone!  
i have met all my purchasing/acquiring goals in 2018, and even exceeded it  
i wanted to get a mini black Cabat, who cares that i found 'mini' and 'black' in 2 different bags??  my main target was to buy wiser, and only what would be a 100% success for me, even though i exceeded my intended quota, my all bags have been a great success and that's what matters. 
I also sold a few bags, which is very new to me, but i am glad i learned to let go of those, that don't work for me any longer, and not clutter my closet. 
in 2018 i loved all the challenges we've had, it really helped me to keep the rotation up and know my preferences better, i want to keep doing this in 2019, too. 
what relates to buying, i am so happy with what i have at the moment, that i don't know what else i might need/want, i really have all needs covered. I don't put myself to ban (it doesn't work for me anyway) but a hard pause will be my resolution for 2019. 
meanwhile, i will keep selling the ones i decided to part with (a few are in consignment), or just give away. 
Wishing everyone a great and successful 2019!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Thanks for the tracking info, ladies! This may be crazy but I’m kind of wanting to do this with my H shawls as well. I love your ideas and I want to incorporate last worn date as well as a count!


I track my H scarf usage, though not the date I wear it. I just keep a list of my scarves in my closet, and I put a tick mark every time I take one of the scarves out. I started doing this in 2017, and it helped me re-home a BUNCH in 2018. Now I feel as though my collection is a much more manageable size, and is down to the ones I really truly love. Plus, even though the collection is smaller, downsizing has actually made me choosier about buying new scarves. I'm a LOT pickier now!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> I mostly lurk here, but I looked back at my 2018 numbers, and frankly, they're not great. I had a couple of ins that turned out not to be winners, and that’s unusual for me as I wouldn’t normally be disillusioned with new purchases so quickly.
> 
> I bought more on impulse overall, and some of those risks DID pay off, so that’s the silver lining, I guess.
> 
> I've never been too concerned about the size of my collection—what I hate more is not having the perfect bag when I want it—but I’m about at my limit, so I need to keep tabs on everything I have and make sure each bag is earning its place in my closet.
> 
> So for 2019, here are my goals:
> 
> Any new bags I decide to add must be 1) real showstoppers and/or 2) fill an actual need.
> No settling. A couple of the bags I’m less thrilled with from 2018 were things I thought I could “make work” and ultimately couldn’t.


While choosing a different option can work, settling NEVER works. I’ve learned that the hard way. 


Rhl2987 said:


> For those who track bag usage, can you please share how you do this?


My process is very easy. I have a list of all my bags on Evernote. Every day, I place a tick mark next to the bag I’m carrying. It takes 5 seconds but gives me invaluable information. First I can see what’s really getting used in my closet. I don’t like to keep bags I’m not using so understanding what I’m not reaching for helps me clear out underperformers. 

It also helps me keep rotating bags I love. If I see a bag isn’t getting enough wear, I’ll make sure to pull it out a few times.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> hello everyone!
> i have met all my purchasing/acquiring goals in 2018, and even exceeded it
> i wanted to get a mini black Cabat, who cares that i found 'mini' and 'black' in 2 different bags??  my main target was to buy wiser, and only what would be a 100% success for me, even though i exceeded my intended quota, my all bags have been a great success and that's what matters.
> I also sold a few bags, which is very new to me, but i am glad i learned to let go of those, that don't work for me any longer, and not clutter my closet.
> in 2018 i loved all the challenges we've had, it really helped me to keep the rotation up and know my preferences better, i want to keep doing this in 2019, too.
> what relates to buying, i am so happy with what i have at the moment, that i don't know what else i might need/want, i really have all needs covered. I don't put myself to ban (it doesn't work for me anyway) but a hard pause will be my resolution for 2019.
> meanwhile, i will keep selling the ones i decided to part with (a few are in consignment), or just give away.
> Wishing everyone a great and successful 2019!


Congrats on only getting bags that work for you and clearing out the clutter!!  

We’ll definitely keep doing challenges. Suggestions are always welcome!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Posting my goals in the new thread so I can find them. 

*2019* *Goals*
1. 100% success rate on purchases
2. Sell up to 2 bags
3. Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG

———
I’m going to jump in with a bag I’m considering selling. My ivory Chanel. 

I don’t wear this bag often. I’ve never been in love with it but, felt I needed this color in my closet.  My thinking at the time was that by getting ivory in a C classic flap, it could sit in my closet forever without going out of style so when I needed it, it would be there. 

Now I can’t truly tell if I don’t wear it because I don’t want to wear the color or if I don’t love the bag. But, I think it’s the latter. I feel like I’d wear an ivory bag more if I loved it. This is a good amount of money to have tied up in a potentially underperforming bag. 

What do you all think?  How do I figure this out? It’s not just about trying to love the bag. I need to figure out if the color will make me happy and be a nice addition to my wardrobe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*** January Challenges ***

I’m sharing these a little early so those of us who participate can plan. 

• New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month 

• Like it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by 1/31, commit to selling it. 

• 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month  to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions) 

• Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.) 

I’m going to do the color challenge (red) and the 10 in 31 challenge. I’m actually going to try to do 15 in 31. 

————

Question: do we want to do the weekly color showcases again this year?  

Any other suggestions on what we should do to keep ourselves shopping our closets and playing with our bags?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Posting my goals in the new thread so I can find them.
> 
> *2019* *Goals*
> 1. 100% success rate on purchases
> 2. Sell up to 2 bags
> 3. Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG
> 
> ———
> I’m going to jump in with a bag I’m considering selling. My ivory Chanel.
> 
> I don’t wear this bag often. I’ve never been in love with it but, felt I needed this color in my closet.  My thinking at the time was that by getting ivory in a C classic flap, it could sit in my closet forever without going out of style so when I needed it, it would be there.
> 
> Now I can’t truly tell if I don’t wear it because I don’t want to wear the color or if I don’t love the bag. But, I think it’s the latter. I feel like I’d wear an ivory bag more if I loved it. This is a good amount of money to have tied up in a potentially underperforming bag.
> 
> What do you all think?  How do I figure this out? It’s not just about trying to love the bag. I need to figure out if the color will make me happy and be a nice addition to my wardrobe.


Sometimes you feel you need a color in your wardrobe, but you don't really, not if it isn't a color you will reach for. Ivory does nothing for me. I think you have wear a lot of pastels for it to work with your wardrobe. Since I wear mostly blacks and jeweltones, I don't need this color. I have a pale pink bag I don't use much for the same reason, even though I really love the bag and the color. 

If it is a color you think you might use just once in awhile, maybe pick a less expensive bag. Or before you do that, keep track of all the occasions when you wished you had an ivory bag to carry.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> *** January Challenges ***
> 
> I’m sharing these a little early so those of us who participate can plan.
> 
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> 
> • Like it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by 1/31, commit to selling it.
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month  to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)
> 
> • Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge (red) and the 10 in 31 challenge. I’m actually going to try to do 15 in 31.
> 
> ————
> 
> Question: do we want to do the weekly color showcases again this year?
> 
> Any other suggestions on what we should do to keep ourselves shopping our closets and playing with our bags?


good options! count me in for 2! i'll do "New Year, New Bag" and wear my 3 latest acquisitions, as well as 10 on 31 to keep the rotation up


----------



## Lake Effect

eggtartapproved said:


> YEAR SEVEN! WOW... every year, I am continually amazed by the longevity of this thread. The group continues to grow and we continue to support one another. The original intent of my thread was a personal resolution to shop my own bag and SLG collection in hopes to curb spending, implement a ban (of sorts), and enjoy what I already own. I've succeeded only one year (in 2015) in achieving 365 days of not buying any bags or SLGs. Following that year, though, my overall purchasing has slowed down significantly and my purchases are more thoughtful - refining my collection to suit my lifestyle has been the name of the game for me in the last several years; and I'm letting go of more pieces that don't work as well for me anymore.
> 
> In 2018, I tried to repeat 2015's success - it wasn't a complete success because I did bring new items in, but I also let go of 10 pieces; what I did bring in, I use almost every day. I'd say that is a different type of success =) I also tried to do a wardrobe ban but that didn't work lol - we all have to start somewhere, so now that I've attempted it, I know that it will be tough to do, but I think I will have more success this time around. I'm going to try again with a wardrobe ban and see how it goes. *All in all though, if all else fails, I just want to have less than what I started with by the end of the year. I'm really trying to live without a lot of excess, and use up a lot of what I do have so it doesn't go to waste.* My resolution this year is more of an overall lifestyle shift for me - I've had a pretty rough 2018, and this shift is to try to help me regain my health in all aspects of my life.
> *
> Looking forward to another year with everyone! *


I discovered the 2018 thread earlier this year (waves to everyone). Between the pace of the thread and the roller coaster my life has been professionally and personally over the last year, I couldn’t keep up, but lurked regularly. The thread made me take a hard look about how I use ( or don’t use!) what I have. I look forward to making definitive goals for 2019 for my wardrobe and closets and seeing how I meet them. It is also great to see how many other ask and/ or struggle with the same feelings around to buy/use or not to!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> For those who track bag usage, can you please share how you do this?


I use evernote  on my phone and just made a list of the bags and then each day when I leave the house I put a little mark next to the bag I used. Very easy to do and something I can keep up .


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Thanks for the tracking info, ladies! This may be crazy but I’m kind of wanting to do this with my H shawls as well. I love your ideas and I want to incorporate last worn date as well as a count!


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Posting my goals in the new thread so I can find them.
> 
> *2019* *Goals*
> 1. 100% success rate on purchases
> 2. Sell up to 2 bags
> 3. Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG
> 
> ———
> I’m going to jump in with a bag I’m considering selling. My ivory Chanel.
> 
> I don’t wear this bag often. I’ve never been in love with it but, felt I needed this color in my closet.  My thinking at the time was that by getting ivory in a C classic flap, it could sit in my closet forever without going out of style so when I needed it, it would be there.
> 
> Now I can’t truly tell if I don’t wear it because I don’t want to wear the color or if I don’t love the bag. But, I think it’s the latter. I feel like I’d wear an ivory bag more if I loved it. This is a good amount of money to have tied up in a potentially underperforming bag.
> 
> What do you all think?  How do I figure this out? It’s not just about trying to love the bag. I need to figure out if the color will make me happy and be a nice addition to my wardrobe.


Try and make as many outfits with the bag as you can and write it down somewhere. Make sure that you wouldn't grab a different bag with that outfit. I have had bags that I thought would work great with my style only to find I preferred other bags with those outfits so out it went.


----------



## floodette

i only have one bag in my 2019 wishlist (medium veneta), but i found one that i really like and i bought it already.

so no more bag for 2019.

as of using my old bags, i am not too sure to use all. simply because i move to smaller bag (bal small city size), so i know i will only very rarely wear my bigger bags. yet i dont wanna sell them because they are beautiful, and i may use them when the need arises


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> For those who track bag usage, can you please share how you do this?



I use both Evernote and Excel. I have a Note by month and I indicate what date of the month I wear a certain bag.  At the end of each month I summarize using Excel, so I’ll know YTD usage, etc.  I have a grouping for my bag - satchel/hand carry vs shoulder carry, so I get to monitor stats for those as well. My worksheet is almost 2 years complete by now!

On the left is a sample Evernote Note and on the right is my Excel worksheet.  Those with blue highlights mean they have been rehomed.  Kind of OCD huh?! [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Sometimes you feel you need a color in your wardrobe, but you don't really, not if it isn't a color you will reach for. Ivory does nothing for me. I think you have wear a lot of pastels for it to work with your wardrobe. Since I wear mostly blacks and jeweltones, I don't need this color. I have a pale pink bag I don't use much for the same reason, even though I really love the bag and the color.
> 
> If it is a color you think you might use just once in awhile, maybe pick a less expensive bag. Or before you do that, keep track of all the occasions when you wished you had an ivory bag to carry.


Very good points. Like you, I tend to wear black and jewel tones. I think I’d be better off with a white bag (especially in summer) than ivory.

One of the things I do before buying a bag I think I need is keep track of how many times I wish I’d had the bag.  I never got one tick mark for ivory. I bought this simply  because I felt I needed it.    Not the best decision


ksuromax said:


> good options! count me in for 2! i'll do "New Year, New Bag" and wear my 3 latest acquisitions, as well as 10 on 31 to keep the rotation up


 Yay!  I love seeing you rotate your bags.


dcooney4 said:


> Try and make as many outfits with the bag as you can and write it down somewhere. Make sure that you wouldn't grab a different bag with that outfit. I have had bags that I thought would work great with my style only to find I preferred other bags with those outfits so out it went.


I tried the outfit thing. The problem is when I have opportunity to wear it, I just don’t want to. Lol! 

And, I cringe to even say this. My love for Chanel classic flaps has waned a bit. (Oh no!!! I actually said this. LOL!) It’s not that I don’t love them, it’s that I like some other styles better because they seem fresher and more interesting. And my Jumbos seem so big on my frame.

By, I’m not going to sell because of “begness”. Trends will change and my eye will adjust. Then my smaller bags will start to look too small.

I dunno what to do about this ivory bag though.


floodette said:


> i only have one bag in my 2019 wishlist (medium veneta), but i found one that i really like and i bought it already.
> 
> so no more bag for 2019.
> 
> as of using my old bags, i am not too sure to use all. simply because i move to smaller bag (bal small city size), so i know i will only very rarely wear my bigger bags. yet i dont wanna sell them because they are beautiful, and i may use them when the need arises


I agree. Don’t sell. As I mentioned above, our eyes will change when trends change and our bigger bags will start looking more attractive and fun again. And, sometimes we do need a bigger bag to actually carry things. Lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

This is the shopping your closet thread so I don’t want to enable or tempt anyone. But, I’m curious.

What bag do you want or plan to buy this year. Is anything calling your name?

I’m still cuckoo for a Dior. The black WOC is AH-ma-zing!!!!  Definitely a keeper. It fits my iPhone, keys, lip color, tissues, and tiny medicine container without stuffing or playing bag Tetris. Lol! It also actually fits my slimmer sunnies if I take out the tissues and med container (neither of which I have to carry). And, the leather is ridiculously supple and lush!!! 

Mr. S. has been “fussing” since it came in that I didn’t let him get it right away and so, it could have been gone. He’s really a sweetie. Now that we are empty nest, he wants to be involved and buy my bags for me. It doesn’t make a difference since all our money is in the same pot but, I guess his male mind wants to “take care of the little woman.” And, I have to admit it makes me feel spoiled. It’s funny how the mind works.  Hey, whatever works!

Anyway, now that I have 3 Dioramas, I’m fiending for another. Lol!  And now that I like the WOC, I’d like a second (not necc a Diorama) in a metallic.

Other than that, the bags I’m super interested in are the Gucci Dionysus, Givenchy Antigona, Bal City and Lady Dior. I’ve wanted these last two for a while and can’t pull the trigger. Maybe this year, I will!!!

And, I want to keep adding interesting bags. My last 3 additions are all limited edition or limited run bags. I bought some great classics, now I like having a few bags with personality. I just don’t want anything trendy. Not at the price point I tend to buy now.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> While choosing a different option can work, settling NEVER works. I’ve learned that the hard way.


I'm still struggling. If there is a specific bag I know I want (Hermes Bolide 31 etoupe or whatever), I'm really good at holding out for that particular bag in general. 

But sometimes I don't have a bag in mind, and I just know I need a navy crossbody (for example). I get so tired of looking at all the options out there and not finding what I want and STILL needing that particular kind of bag in my closet that I give up and just get something because I worry that what I want doesn't exist. 

How do others handle that? 




msd_bags said:


> I use both Evernote and Excel. I have a Note by month and I indicate what date of the month I wear a certain bag.  At the end of each month I summarize using Excel, so I’ll know YTD usage, etc.  I have a grouping for my bag - satchel/hand carry vs shoulder carry, so I get to monitor stats for those as well. My worksheet is almost 2 years complete by now!
> 
> On the left is a sample Evernote Note and on the right is my Excel worksheet.  Those with blue highlights mean they have been rehomed.  Kind of OCD huh?! [emoji3]



I love this! You're so organized!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the shopping your closet thread so I don’t want to enable or tempt anyone. But, I’m curious.
> 
> What bag do you want or plan to buy this year. Is anything calling your name?
> 
> ...
> And, I want to keep adding interesting bags. My last 3 additions are all limited edition or limited run bags. I bought some great classics, now I like having a few bags with personality. I just don’t want anything trendy. Not at the price point I tend to buy now.



I said one of my 2019 goals was to only add real showstoppers, and that's partly because I know I have a couple of really gorgeous evening bags coming in. That's been a weak point in my collection--most of my evening bags are mall brands, though I also have a couple premier formal bags that just aren't versatile, so I wanted to add some high-end bags in neutral colors.

I have a list of bags I want, but the fact that I haven't actually pulled the trigger on any of them makes me wonder how much I actually want them v. just think I want them.


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> I use both Evernote and Excel. I have a Note by month and I indicate what date of the month I wear a certain bag.  At the end of each month I summarize using Excel, so I’ll know YTD usage, etc.  I have a grouping for my bag - satchel/hand carry vs shoulder carry, so I get to monitor stats for those as well. My worksheet is almost 2 years complete by now!
> 
> On the left is a sample Evernote Note and on the right is my Excel worksheet.  Those with blue highlights mean they have been rehomed.  Kind of OCD huh?! [emoji3]



I love it!! I’m doing a crazy closet clean out (making me realize I need no new things ever again...) but I’m going to put something like this together right after! I love it!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> *** January Challenges ***
> 
> I’m sharing these a little early so those of us who participate can plan.
> 
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> 
> • Like it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by 1/31, commit to selling it.
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month  to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)
> 
> • Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge (red) and the 10 in 31 challenge. I’m actually going to try to do 15 in 31.
> 
> ————
> 
> Question: do we want to do the weekly color showcases again this year?
> 
> Any other suggestions on what we should do to keep ourselves shopping our closets and playing with our bags?


I'm going to do the "love it or list it" challenge. There's one bag in my collection that I've been on the fence about for a while (I'll explain more in January). This will be a good way to find out!


----------



## bellarusa

You are all inspiring me to do better!  I had a couple rounds of in-and-out in 2018 with two (?) adds- the pink Orciani Sveva and the Cuyana zipper tote (with insert).  In-and-outs include a light blue Prada galleria tote and a LV speedy.

The goal for 2019 is actually to get rid of bags, now that I'm convinced that I simply can't make smaller (than laptop) bag work for me with my current life style.  Anything that computer can't go into, and is not small enough to fit into a computer bag should probably go.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the shopping your closet thread so I don’t want to enable or tempt anyone. But, I’m curious.
> 
> *What bag do you want or plan to buy this year. Is anything calling your name?*
> 
> I’m still cuckoo for a Dior. The black WOC is AH-ma-zing!!!!  Definitely a keeper. It fits my iPhone, keys, lip color, tissues, and tiny medicine container without stuffing or playing bag Tetris. Lol! It also actually fits my slimmer sunnies if I take out the tissues and med container (neither of which I have to carry). And, the leather is ridiculously supple and lush!!!
> 
> Mr. S. has been “fussing” since it came in that I didn’t let him get it right away and so, it could have been gone. He’s really a sweetie. Now that we are empty nest, he wants to be involved and buy my bags for me. It doesn’t make a difference since all our money is in the same pot but, I guess his male mind wants to “take care of the little woman.” And, I have to admit it makes me feel spoiled. It’s funny how the mind works.  Hey, whatever works!
> 
> Anyway, now that I have 3 Dioramas, I’m fiending for another. Lol!  And now that I like the WOC, I’d like a second (not necc a Diorama) in a metallic.
> 
> Other than that, the bags I’m super interested in are the Gucci Dionysus, Givenchy Antigona, Bal City and Lady Dior. I’ve wanted these last two for a while and can’t pull the trigger. Maybe this year, I will!!!
> 
> And, I want to keep adding interesting bags. My last 3 additions are all limited edition or limited run bags. I bought some great classics, now I like having a few bags with personality. I just don’t want anything trendy. Not at the price point I tend to buy now.


Nothing is calling my name... but then again, I said this a year ago at this time, and then in September I fell HARD for the Gucci Queen Margaret! 

Certainly I don't see any functional holes in my collection. No missing colors. No missing shapes/sizes. No designers I'm lusting after. Which means that I don't think I'll be buying any new bags in 2019.

But.

I'll repeat what I said at the beginning of the 2018 thread, just so I can see it in front of me: I'm allowing for the possibility that one of the high-end brands may release something that has me swooning. If that happens, I may just treat myself. But it would have to be something amazing, that doesn't overlap anything I already own. No shopping "just to shop."

There. I said it. Now let's see what happens!


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> You are all inspiring me to do better!  I had a couple rounds of in-and-out in 2018 with two (?) adds- the pink Orciani Sveva and the Cuyana zipper tote (with insert).  In-and-outs include a light blue Prada galleria tote and a LV speedy.
> 
> *The goal for 2019 is actually to get rid of bags*, now that I'm convinced that I simply can't make smaller (than laptop) bag work for me with my current life style.  Anything that computer can't go into, and is not small enough to fit into a computer bag should probably go.


This is a good goal! Do you have a plan for how to get rid of the bags? Donation vs. consignment vs. direct sale?


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the shopping your closet thread so I don’t want to enable or tempt anyone. But, I’m curious.
> 
> What bag do you want or plan to buy this year. Is anything calling your name?
> 
> I’m still cuckoo for a Dior. The black WOC is AH-ma-zing!!!!  Definitely a keeper. It fits my iPhone, keys, lip color, tissues, and tiny medicine container without stuffing or playing bag Tetris. Lol! It also actually fits my slimmer sunnies if I take out the tissues and med container (neither of which I have to carry). And, the leather is ridiculously supple and lush!!!
> 
> Mr. S. has been “fussing” since it came in that I didn’t let him get it right away and so, it could have been gone. He’s really a sweetie. Now that we are empty nest, he wants to be involved and buy my bags for me. It doesn’t make a difference since all our money is in the same pot but, I guess his male mind wants to “take care of the little woman.” And, I have to admit it makes me feel spoiled. It’s funny how the mind works.  Hey, whatever works!
> 
> Anyway, now that I have 3 Dioramas, I’m fiending for another. Lol!  And now that I like the WOC, I’d like a second (not necc a Diorama) in a metallic.
> 
> Other than that, the bags I’m super interested in are the Gucci Dionysus, Givenchy Antigona, Bal City and Lady Dior. I’ve wanted these last two for a while and can’t pull the trigger. Maybe this year, I will!!!
> 
> And, I want to keep adding interesting bags. My last 3 additions are all limited edition or limited run bags. I bought some great classics, now I like having a few bags with personality. I just don’t want anything trendy. Not at the price point I tend to buy now.


I don't know any bag (or brand) that i would WANT to add, but same as @ElainePG said, who knows how it goes? 
i didn't plan my Balenciaga Tattoo, simply because i didn't know Bal would make something like that, but when i saw it, i could not sleep (literally!) until i snatched it! and now i cannot imagine my collection without it! 
i leave the door open, but i am not in the market


----------



## papertiger

I haven't been too bad with bags over recent years and I'm really happy with what I have, but I've been naughty and making it up with jewellery and scarves. I'd like to let go of at least 4 bags next year and only buy one pre-loved/new H.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I use both Evernote and Excel. I have a Note by month and I indicate what date of the month I wear a certain bag.  At the end of each month I summarize using Excel, so I’ll know YTD usage, etc.  I have a grouping for my bag - satchel/hand carry vs shoulder carry, so I get to monitor stats for those as well. My worksheet is almost 2 years complete by now!
> 
> On the left is a sample Evernote Note and on the right is my Excel worksheet.  Those with blue highlights mean they have been rehomed.  Kind of OCD huh?! [emoji3]


Very nice!
I use Excel for both my purses and my scarves - super easy to do and really makes it easy to see what is getting used and what isn't.


----------



## ipsum

@papertiger did you get someting from fairfax & favour?


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> *** January Challenges ***
> 
> I’m sharing these a little early so those of us who participate can plan.
> 
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> 
> • Like it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by 1/31, commit to selling it.
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month  to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)
> 
> • Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge (red) and the 10 in 31 challenge. I’m actually going to try to do 15 in 31.
> 
> ————
> 
> Question: do we want to do the weekly color showcases again this year?
> 
> Any other suggestions on what we should do to keep ourselves shopping our closets and playing with our bags?


I am totally in for New Year, New Bag. I already plan on listing a bag that I absolutely love but just don't get much use out of anymore! It's my barenia faubourg Birkin...gasp!! I just really love my bags that have strap options these days and I am waiting for smooth barenia. I'm also in for the 10 in 31 challenge BUT I pretty much have 10 bags, so this will be interesting! And I'm also out of town for almost 2 weeks in January and I can only bring one bag per trip... But I'll see if I can make this work!

Another suggestion I have is some kind of challenge around being daring. Is there a bag that you have that you are scared to use because of the color (be it really light and prone to staining) or really bright (that you're afraid it screams look at me)? For me, this is my very light colored Kelly cut that is just not a good fit to run errands or get groceries, but I love it and want to wear it more. I just have to work up the courage.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the shopping your closet thread so I don’t want to enable or tempt anyone. But, I’m curious.
> 
> What bag do you want or plan to buy this year. Is anything calling your name?
> 
> I’m still cuckoo for a Dior. The black WOC is AH-ma-zing!!!!  Definitely a keeper. It fits my iPhone, keys, lip color, tissues, and tiny medicine container without stuffing or playing bag Tetris. Lol! It also actually fits my slimmer sunnies if I take out the tissues and med container (neither of which I have to carry). And, the leather is ridiculously supple and lush!!!
> 
> Mr. S. has been “fussing” since it came in that I didn’t let him get it right away and so, it could have been gone. He’s really a sweetie. Now that we are empty nest, he wants to be involved and buy my bags for me. It doesn’t make a difference since all our money is in the same pot but, I guess his male mind wants to “take care of the little woman.” And, I have to admit it makes me feel spoiled. It’s funny how the mind works.  Hey, whatever works!
> 
> Anyway, now that I have 3 Dioramas, I’m fiending for another. Lol!  And now that I like the WOC, I’d like a second (not necc a Diorama) in a metallic.
> 
> Other than that, the bags I’m super interested in are the Gucci Dionysus, Givenchy Antigona, Bal City and Lady Dior. I’ve wanted these last two for a while and can’t pull the trigger. Maybe this year, I will!!!
> 
> And, I want to keep adding interesting bags. My last 3 additions are all limited edition or limited run bags. I bought some great classics, now I like having a few bags with personality. I just don’t want anything trendy. Not at the price point I tend to buy now.


Lately, I've been tempted by the new LV bags that are coming out, and mostly the limited editions ones. Two of my summer bag purchases were the Cannes bag and the Petite Boîte Chapeau, even though I'm not hugely into monogram. They are just so cute! So, I am tempted by a new suitcase bag that is coming out for SS 2019 and I was very tempted by all the Catogram pieces. 

On my for sure list, if they come in, are my two outstanding special order bags from Hermes (one Birkin 25 and one Kelly seller 28). Anytime a smooth barenia Birkin comes in and is offered to me, I will take it. And, lastly, I'm waiting for a Birkin or Kelly 25 in vert cypres (dark green) or gris asphalte (a pretty light gray color). So, I'm hoping that only two from this list come in for me this year but we shall see!


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> @papertiger did you get someting from fairfax & favour?



I didn't at this time for me but they're still on my list for my aunt's Bday


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> I'm still struggling. If there is a specific bag I know I want (Hermes Bolide 31 etoupe or whatever), I'm really good at holding out for that particular bag in general.
> 
> But sometimes I don't have a bag in mind, and I just know I need a navy crossbody (for example). I get so tired of looking at all the options out there and not finding what I want and STILL needing that particular kind of bag in my closet that I give up and just get something because I worry that what I want doesn't exist.
> 
> How do others handle that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! You're so organized!


This used to be my problem when I was in the heat of rebuilding my collection. I knew I’d needed a red satchel or black crossbody and would get tired of searching. And it would get irritating not to have that color / usage in my closet.

Honestly the way I eventually stopped buying the settling AJG was to think about how sick I was of 1) having a bag I don’t live and 2) eventually selling it when I found the bag I wanted. 

This is where I am with that danged black tote. It drives me crazy not to have it when I need it. But the minute I buy a placeholder, I’ll find the right bag. So nope, nope, nope. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I am totally in for New Year, New Bag. I already plan on listing a bag that I absolutely love but just don't get much use out of anymore! It's my barenia faubourg Birkin...gasp!! I just really love my bags that have strap options these days and I am waiting for smooth barenia. I'm also in for the 10 in 31 challenge BUT I pretty much have 10 bags, so this will be interesting! And I'm also out of town for almost 2 weeks in January and I can only bring one bag per trip... But I'll see if I can make this work!
> 
> Another suggestion I have is some kind of challenge around being daring. Is there a bag that you have that you are scared to use because of the color (be it really light and prone to staining) or really bright (that you're afraid it screams look at me)? For me, this is my very light colored Kelly cut that is just not a good fit to run errands or get groceries, but I love it and want to wear it more. I just have to work up the courage.


 Great idea. We’ll do some kind of daring challenge in February!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I am totally in for New Year, New Bag. I already plan on listing a bag that I absolutely love but just don't get much use out of anymore! It's my barenia faubourg Birkin...gasp!! I just really love my bags that have strap options these days and I am waiting for smooth barenia. I'm also in for the 10 in 31 challenge BUT I pretty much have 10 bags, so this will be interesting! And I'm also out of town for almost 2 weeks in January and I can only bring one bag per trip... But I'll see if I can make this work!
> 
> Another suggestion I have is some kind of challenge around being daring. Is there a bag that you have that you are scared to use because of the color (be it really light and prone to staining) or really bright (that you're afraid it screams look at me)? For me, this is my very light colored Kelly cut that is just not a good fit to run errands or get groceries, but I love it and want to wear it more. I just have to work up the courage.



I think you have every reason to worry a bit more about very light clutches, they are totally hands-on and need to look pristine. I have off-white, ivory and cream bags, even exotics ad they're a bit easier because I can add a strap, use gloves or a twilly (or use a handkerchief i my hand if it's really hot). But you can clean bags with a no-alcohol baby wipe or just damp cotton wool pad. Brights are not so easy either, I won't go lighter than a mid-tone, Modern brights don't look good grubby.


----------



## dcooney4

I will do the ten in 31 challenge. I now like rotating bags. I might try one of the others as well but I don’t know which yet.


----------



## aimee9090

My 2019 goals are to stop making impulse decisions and only buy bags that fulfill a need.  I feel like too often I buy a bag and then find myself reaching for others in my collection because the new bag doesn't offer anything different.  I will be looking for bags that I can use at work!


----------



## jill39

My 2019 goal is to enjoy what I have.  There will always be something new and limited.  There will always be sale items that are tempting.  But for 2019 I want to focus on reducing the stress in my life and being happy with what I have.


----------



## msd_bags

My 2018 didn’t go as planned in terms of numbers - I had hoped to limit my bag purchases to about 5. But I brought in 15!! But on the other side, I also sold/gave a total of 15!  

But in terms of what I bought, I think I was successful in terms of more thought out purchases, which was part of my 2018 goals.

For 2019, I am aware that I really DO NOT NEED any bag.  All will be just WANT.  I was successful in 2018 in filling the gaps.  So I hope not to buy a lot.  If I could do ZERO why not?? But then I have a trip in March to a fave country with wonderful secondary bag market, so I don’t know! 

And I need to let go of a few more bags.  Maybe doing the Love/Like it or List Challenge will help.  I don’t have a set number to maintain, but I want a manageable collection!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sparkletastic said:


> *** January Challenges ***
> 
> I’m sharing these a little early so those of us who participate can plan.
> 
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> 
> • Like it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by 1/31, commit to selling it.
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month  to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)
> 
> • Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge (red) and the 10 in 31 challenge. I’m actually going to try to do 15 in 31.
> 
> ————
> 
> Question: do we want to do the weekly color showcases again this year?
> 
> Any other suggestions on what we should do to keep ourselves shopping our closets and playing with our bags?


I pick the 10 in 31 challenge. I picked up a tip here to have have essentials in pouches that I can transfer easily from bag to bag. This time last year, moved to a smaller wallet that aided this cause too. I have a tech pouch for office building access fob, flash drive on lanyard and cell phone recharged and essentials pouch with rescue inhaler, floss, mints, etc.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the shopping your closet thread so I don’t want to enable or tempt anyone. But, I’m curious.
> 
> What bag do you want or plan to buy this year. Is anything calling your name?
> 
> I’m still cuckoo for a Dior. The black WOC is AH-ma-zing!!!!  Definitely a keeper. It fits my iPhone, keys, lip color, tissues, and tiny medicine container without stuffing or playing bag Tetris. Lol! It also actually fits my slimmer sunnies if I take out the tissues and med container (neither of which I have to carry). And, the leather is ridiculously supple and lush!!!
> 
> Mr. S. has been “fussing” since it came in that I didn’t let him get it right away and so, it could have been gone. He’s really a sweetie. Now that we are empty nest, he wants to be involved and buy my bags for me. It doesn’t make a difference since all our money is in the same pot but, I guess his male mind wants to “take care of the little woman.” And, I have to admit it makes me feel spoiled. It’s funny how the mind works.  Hey, whatever works!
> 
> Anyway, now that I have 3 Dioramas, I’m fiending for another. Lol!  And now that I like the WOC, I’d like a second (not necc a Diorama) in a metallic.
> 
> Other than that, the bags I’m super interested in are the Gucci Dionysus, Givenchy Antigona, Bal City and Lady Dior. I’ve wanted these last two for a while and can’t pull the trigger. Maybe this year, I will!!!
> 
> And, I want to keep adding interesting bags. My last 3 additions are all limited edition or limited run bags. I bought some great classics, now I like having a few bags with personality. I just don’t want anything trendy. Not at the price point I tend to buy now.


What do I want for this year?? Since over the last two years I have indulged myself in my passion, vintage and *retired bags not old enough to be considered vintage* Coach bags, most of what I call the working breeds  I can say most definitely bags Coach offered in less common colors. There are several holy grail styles that if I found, only in decent shape and at the right price, I would happily keep as collectibles. I also have at least a dozen in a pile to be refurbished and/or cleaned, most of which I did not plan on buying per se, but when the opportunities presenteted themselves, I did. So I do not need to buy any for what has turned out to be my refurbishing hobby at this time!
Many years ago, after being introduced to and educated on the topic of sustainability, I made a decision to recycle and upcycle hand bags, purses, totes whenever possible. I have long admired Coach leather bags and was introduced to the idea of refurbishing them at least 15 years ago, and the sheer number of them in the secondary markets explains why I now have a bunch I really enjoy and so I can be more selective moving forward.
And I have discovered bag charms! I have about 10 or so and could go crazy with them. But fortunately, many I am drawn to because they are cute, don’t work with my bags so I dodged a bullet. I do love I can get personalized hang tags from Coach, so that is a great alternative, specially cost wise.
Lastly, I did buy a new Coach bag in chalk cross grain at an outlet this summer. An ivory/ bone/chalk was a definite hole in my assortment. Vintage Coach is hard to find in good condition in white/ off white and frankly if I did find one, I would be concerned about how it would wear. After looking at a cross grain leather bag my niece bought, I realized what the leather did not offer in texture (I am all about texture ), it did offer in being able to be wiped down easily in the event of a minor stain, like coffee dribbles, etc!  And I also bought a satchel sold in 2015/16 in a shade of blue (with contrasting edge coat) that I was drawn to from the first time someone posted it. I never thought I would own one, but while on a random online search , I found a listing totally within my budget ($100 or less) and was completely shocked when the seller accepted my offer.
So if I stumble across a Rogue in a shade of yellow, or with tea roses, at an insanely low price . . .  Or a vintage Bancroft Brief in any color, on a bargain ( I have one in BT that I really really enjoy using) . . .
Happy Holidays to all, and here’s to having fun with your collection!


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> What do I want for this year?? Since over the last two years I have indulged myself in my passion, vintage and *retired bags not old enough to be considered vintage* Coach bags, most of what I call the working breeds  I can say most definitely bags Coach offered in less common colors. There are several holy grail styles that if I found, only in decent shape and at the right price, I would happily keep as collectibles. I also have at least a dozen in a pile to be refurbished and/or cleaned, most of which I did not plan on buying per se, but when the opportunities presenteted themselves, I did. So I do not need to buy any for what has turned out to be my refurbishing hobby at this time!
> Many years ago, after being introduced to and educated on the topic of sustainability, I made a decision to recycle and upcycle hand bags, purses, totes whenever possible. I have long admired Coach leather bags and was introduced to the idea of refurbishing them at least 15 years ago, and the sheer number of them in the secondary markets explains why I now have a bunch I really enjoy and so I can be more selective moving forward.
> And I have discovered bag charms! I have about 10 or so and could go crazy with them. But fortunately, many I am drawn to because they are cute, don’t work with my bags so I dodged a bullet. I do love I can get personalized hang tags from Coach, so that is a great alternative, specially cost wise.
> Lastly, I did buy a new Coach bag in chalk cross grain at an outlet this summer. An ivory/ bone/chalk was a definite hole in my assortment. Vintage Coach is hard to find in good condition in white/ off white and frankly if I did find one, I would be concerned about how it would wear. After looking at a cross grain leather bag my niece bought, I realized what the leather did not offer in texture (I am all about texture ), it did offer in being able to be wiped down easily in the event of a minor stain, like coffee dribbles, etc!  And I also bought a satchel sold in 2015/16 in a shade of blue (with contrasting edge coat) that I was drawn to from the first time someone posted it. I never thought I would own one, but while on a random online search , I found a listing totally within my budget ($100 or less) and was completely shocked when the seller accepted my offer.
> So if I stumble across a Rogue in a shade of yellow, or with tea roses, at an insanely low price . . .  Or a vintage Bancroft Brief in any color, on a bargain ( I have one in BT that I really really enjoy using) . . .
> Happy Holidays to all, and here’s to having fun with your collection!


You have me very intrigued by the rehab thing. There are some old coach styles that I really loved.


----------



## Rhl2987

Lake Effect said:


> What do I want for this year?? Since over the last two years I have indulged myself in my passion, vintage and *retired bags not old enough to be considered vintage* Coach bags, most of what I call the working breeds  I can say most definitely bags Coach offered in less common colors. There are several holy grail styles that if I found, only in decent shape and at the right price, I would happily keep as collectibles. I also have at least a dozen in a pile to be refurbished and/or cleaned, most of which I did not plan on buying per se, but when the opportunities presenteted themselves, I did. So I do not need to buy any for what has turned out to be my refurbishing hobby at this time!
> Many years ago, after being introduced to and educated on the topic of sustainability, I made a decision to recycle and upcycle hand bags, purses, totes whenever possible. I have long admired Coach leather bags and was introduced to the idea of refurbishing them at least 15 years ago, and the sheer number of them in the secondary markets explains why I now have a bunch I really enjoy and so I can be more selective moving forward.
> And I have discovered bag charms! I have about 10 or so and could go crazy with them. But fortunately, many I am drawn to because they are cute, don’t work with my bags so I dodged a bullet. I do love I can get personalized hang tags from Coach, so that is a great alternative, specially cost wise.
> Lastly, I did buy a new Coach bag in chalk cross grain at an outlet this summer. An ivory/ bone/chalk was a definite hole in my assortment. Vintage Coach is hard to find in good condition in white/ off white and frankly if I did find one, I would be concerned about how it would wear. After looking at a cross grain leather bag my niece bought, I realized what the leather did not offer in texture (I am all about texture ), it did offer in being able to be wiped down easily in the event of a minor stain, like coffee dribbles, etc!  And I also bought a satchel sold in 2015/16 in a shade of blue (with contrasting edge coat) that I was drawn to from the first time someone posted it. I never thought I would own one, but while on a random online search , I found a listing totally within my budget ($100 or less) and was completely shocked when the seller accepted my offer.
> So if I stumble across a Rogue in a shade of yellow, or with tea roses, at an insanely low price . . .  Or a vintage Bancroft Brief in any color, on a bargain ( I have one in BT that I really really enjoy using) . . .
> Happy Holidays to all, and here’s to having fun with your collection!



I must confess that I’m interested in seeing some of your refurbished and vintage Coach bags! I don’t own any Coach these days, but I’ve always liked their more vintage looking styles when they come out with them.


----------



## Lake Effect

dcooney4 said:


> You have me very intrigued by the rehab thing. There are some old coach styles that I really loved.


The rule of thumb, the better the condition of the bag, the better the outcome. Trust. Me.  That being said, there are a lot of bags that respond amazingly to a deep conditioning, which the average owner does not know how to do. There is a  Vintage thread and a Rescue/Rehab thread in the Coach Clubhouse subforum.



Rhl2987 said:


> I must confess that I’m interested in seeing some of your refurbished and vintage Coach bags! I don’t own any Coach these days, but I’ve always liked their more vintage looking styles when they come out with them.


I have to get it together and get photos of them in one place. Over in the Coach forum, there are Vintage Collection and vintage reference threads.
They bring back styles, but why pay $$$ when I can get the original for $ ! Plus, the styles they bring back are not what I am interested in. I am probably the only vintage lover that is not all a-twitter over the Willis re-issue. But at least it tells me the Coach intern assigned to monitor social media is reading this blog.  Hi intern!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

In 2018, I bought WAY. TOO. MANY. BAGS. 

That being said, I've been pleased with all of them except 1, which I already sold. I feel like I like all my 2018 bags more than the bags I acquired in 2016 and 2017, when I first started collecting. I do think this is because I have figured out my style and what I need/want more. I've definitely gotten to the point where all the bag needs are filled, and now I'm straight up just collecting.

So with that in mind, my resolution is to (responsibly) shop to my heart's content, with - as Sparkletastic says - a 100% success rate. I don't want to fall into trends or what I am "supposed" to have; I just want to be buying what I truly love and will use for a while. In the second half of 2019, when I hope to start graduate school, my life will be changing quite dramatically. I've spent the first half of my 20s in enjoyment, but the start of graduate school is like the closing chapter of that. After school I hope to move out of corporate and into non-profit, so who knows how much I'll be able to shop then  I've always been saving, but during and after school I plan to really buckle down and start working towards a house 

Wishing all of you lovely TPFers a wonderful 2019 and luck with your resolutions


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> You have me very intrigued by the rehab thing. There are some old coach styles that I really loved.


Beware! It is an addiction! I started out innocently and quickly amassed a huge collection. Then I sold some off and got down to 10 vintage but it has crept back up to 20. Currently I have 3 sitting in my rehab pile that I'm having a hard time getting motivated to work on because they are difficult.

The easiest rehabs are usually bags from the 90s in darker colors. Don't count on stains to come out but rehabbing plumps up the leather and allows you to reshape the bag. It also makes the color richer and glowing.


Rhl2987 said:


> I must confess that I’m interested in seeing some of your refurbished and vintage Coach bags! I don’t own any Coach these days, but I’ve always liked their more vintage looking styles when they come out with them.


You can see lots of refurbished beauties in these threads. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/


Lake Effect said:


> The rule of thumb, the better the condition of the bag, the better the outcome. Trust. Me.  That being said, there are a lot of bags that respond amazingly to a deep conditioning, which the average owner does not know how to do. There is a  Vintage thread and a Rescue/Rehab thread in the Coach Clubhouse subforum.
> 
> 
> I have to get it together and get photos of them in one place. Over in the Coach forum, there are Vintage Collection and vintage reference threads.
> They bring back styles, but why pay $$$ when I can get the original for $ ! Plus, the styles they bring back are not what I am interested in. I am probably the only vintage lover that is not all a-twitter over the Willis re-issue. But at least it tells me the Coach intern assigned to monitor social media is reading this blog.  Hi intern!


I'm not all atwitter over the Willis reissue either! I don't really like the original! As you know, I also prefer the original versions. I haven't bought any new Coach bags in 2 years but I've seen and felt them. I still don't think they have the quality of the older stuff.


----------



## Lake Effect

Rhl2987 said:


> I must confess that I’m interested in seeing some of your refurbished and vintage Coach bags! I don’t own any Coach these days, but I’ve always liked their more vintage looking styles when they come out with them.


Okay lol, since you asked ... The black Plaza was in very good shape, but despite several conditioners was universally faded. I used a recolorant and love the rich coloring. The taupe brown Patricia’s Legacy was dry and squashed but shaped up nicely.


----------



## Rhl2987

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4286397
> View attachment 4286401
> 
> Okay lol, since you asked ... The black Plaza was in very good shape, but despite several conditioners was universally faded. I used a recolorant and love the rich coloring. The taupe brown Patricia’s Legacy was dry and squashed but shaped up nicely.


Wow. These are incredibly gorgeous, versatile, and timeless!! Beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

jill39 said:


> My 2019 goal is to enjoy what I have.  There will always be something new and limited.  There will always be sale items that are tempting.  *But for 2019 I want to focus on reducing the stress in my life and being happy with what I have*.


These are fabulous goals!


----------



## ElainePG

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4286397
> View attachment 4286401
> 
> Okay lol, since you asked ... The black Plaza was in very good shape, but despite several conditioners was universally faded. I used a recolorant and love the rich coloring. The taupe brown Patricia’s Legacy was dry and squashed but shaped up nicely.


You restored these???? They look gorgeous! The leather is glowing. 

See, this is what I think of when I think of a Coach bag... the original, thick, chewy leather in classic black or brown. And it was indestructible (well, almost!). I had one that I carried for years, and would probably be carrying it to this day except that it was stolen from the back of my chair in a NYC restaurant.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4286397
> View attachment 4286401
> 
> Okay lol, since you asked ... The black Plaza was in very good shape, but despite several conditioners was universally faded. I used a recolorant and love the rich coloring. The taupe brown Patricia’s Legacy was dry and squashed but shaped up nicely.


These are gorgeous. I really loved the older Coach bags. I would kill to have current bags that have that leather and construction.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4286397
> View attachment 4286401
> 
> Okay lol, since you asked ... The black Plaza was in very good shape, but despite several conditioners was universally faded. I used a recolorant and love the rich coloring. The taupe brown Patricia’s Legacy was dry and squashed but shaped up nicely.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so gorgeous!!!


----------



## meghanwhlr

eggtartapproved said:


> YEAR SEVEN! WOW... every year, I am continually amazed by the longevity of this thread. The group continues to grow and we continue to support one another. The original intent of my thread was a personal resolution to shop my own bag and SLG collection in hopes to curb spending, implement a ban (of sorts), and enjoy what I already own. I've succeeded only one year (in 2015) in achieving 365 days of not buying any bags or SLGs. Following that year, though, my overall purchasing has slowed down significantly and my purchases are more thoughtful - refining my collection to suit my lifestyle has been the name of the game for me in the last several years; and I'm letting go of more pieces that don't work as well for me anymore.
> 
> In 2018, I tried to repeat 2015's success - it wasn't a complete success because I did bring new items in, but I also let go of 10 pieces; what I did bring in, I use almost every day. I'd say that is a different type of success =) I also tried to do a wardrobe ban but that didn't work lol - we all have to start somewhere, so now that I've attempted it, I know that it will be tough to do, but I think I will have more success this time around. I'm going to try again with a wardrobe ban and see how it goes. *All in all though, if all else fails, I just want to have less than what I started with by the end of the year. I'm really trying to live without a lot of excess, and use up a lot of what I do have so it doesn't go to waste.* My resolution this year is more of an overall lifestyle shift for me - I've had a pretty rough 2018, and this shift is to try to help me regain my health in all aspects of my life.
> *
> Looking forward to another year with everyone! *


I love this. I have done a lot of rethinking about how I choose what I buy, selling what does not work any longer, and reducing my impact on the environment and helping to create sustainable fashion! Trying to not buy a single thing is hard and you are right that the other years ade different kinda of successes!


----------



## eggtartapproved

@aimee9090 so true! Sometimes if I feel I really must buy a bag and thinking about what I already have doesn’t work - I buy it, put my things in it, and compare it with the ones I own and realize that I really do have something similar, then return it. OR if it does work better, I let go of something that doesn’t work as well (usually if it’s in the same color that I bought)

@jill39 I’m totally with you this year on reducing the stress in my life

@msd_bags way to go in letting go of so many!


----------



## bellarusa

ElainePG said:


> This is a good goal! Do you have a plan for how to get rid of the bags? Donation vs. consignment vs. direct sale?


The ones that I have in mind on getting rid of, I don't think they have any realistic consignment values in them.  One might be for donation and the other one for direct sale.  Although - I do have teenage daughters now - perhaps they would want to shop in old mom's closet?


----------



## jill39

eggtartapproved said:


> @aimee9090 so true! Sometimes if I feel I really must buy a bag and thinking about what I already have doesn’t work - I buy it, put my things in it, and compare it with the ones I own and realize that I really do have something similar, then return it. OR if it does work better, I let go of something that doesn’t work as well (usually if it’s in the same color that I bought)
> 
> @jill39 I’m totally with you this year on reducing the stress in my life
> 
> @msd_bags way to go in letting go of so many!



Yes!  And honestly I feel like some of these bags add stress.  The wondering if I need it—or simply want it.  The search.  The waitlist.  Need to reduce stress and unnecessary things...such a wonderful thread!


----------



## whateve

jill39 said:


> Yes!  And honestly I feel like some of these bags add stress.  The wondering if I need it—or simply want it.  The search.  The waitlist.  Need to reduce stress and unnecessary things...such a wonderful thread!


And worrying that they aren't getting used enough. Worrying about the money I'll lose when I resell. Worrying that they won't sell...


----------



## jill39

whateve said:


> And worrying that they aren't getting used enough. Worrying about the money I'll lose when I resell. Worrying that they won't sell...



Totally!  Buyers remorse!  Sellers remorse too!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> These are all the bags I bought and kept in 2018. In order: vintage Coach Sonoma drawstring $25, very vintage Coach classic pouch $12, vintage Coach Ranch bag $25, BV cervo hobo $99, BV vintage intrecciato, BV cervo baseball hobo, and Coach woven pocket Bleecker hobo $26. I've gone a little crazy for BV lately!



Wow! Great price and even better than that, beautiful bags! What a year you have!


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> I bought a bunch of Massaccesi bags these past few months. And. So I will not buy bags for a while. My goal is just enjoy my recent acquisitions and donate or drop off at consignment what doesn't work anymore, be it the most expensive bags...
> However I realized I really love using my Balenciaga Town and hope to get another preloved  but I'm taking my time. No rush.
> Here's to a great Year for my lovely TPFers!



I think we’re very much alike. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> Well, my system is so easy it's embarrassing, but here it is. I basically use a spreadsheet format. Bags down the left, usage across from left to right. And every day that I carry the bag I put an x in the corresponding square. At the end of the year, it's easy to see which bags got the most usage.
> 
> This is the first year I've tracked by day, instead of by week, and I've found that it isn't time consuming and it's given me good information. I downsized one full-sized and two small bags because of it!
> 
> View attachment 4284862





Annabel Lee said:


> I’m a weirdo and keep two lists on Google docs:
> 
> First, I note every time I wear a bag so I can count how many uses it got during the year—this is my 2018 top 10 so far.
> 
> View attachment 4284920
> 
> 
> But then I also record the last DATE I wore a bag to try to catch the point I’m falling out of love with it. Some niche/seasonal bags don’t make it into rotation often, which is fine, but if I have a regular bag with low wears and that I haven’t worn in a while, it’s probably time to part with it.
> 
> View attachment 4284918



You both are amazingly organized! I salute you to that!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Posting my goals in the new thread so I can find them.
> 
> *2019* *Goals*
> 1. 100% success rate on purchases
> 2. Sell up to 2 bags
> 3. Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG
> 
> ———
> I’m going to jump in with a bag I’m considering selling. My ivory Chanel.
> 
> I don’t wear this bag often. I’ve never been in love with it but, felt I needed this color in my closet.  My thinking at the time was that by getting ivory in a C classic flap, it could sit in my closet forever without going out of style so when I needed it, it would be there.
> 
> Now I can’t truly tell if I don’t wear it because I don’t want to wear the color or if I don’t love the bag. But, I think it’s the latter. I feel like I’d wear an ivory bag more if I loved it. This is a good amount of money to have tied up in a potentially underperforming bag.
> 
> What do you all think?  How do I figure this out? It’s not just about trying to love the bag. I need to figure out if the color will make me happy and be a nice addition to my wardrobe.



You should wear that bag more as a love it or leave it challenge. Its combo is hard to find and is the one you like. You always complain about not having ivory bag before you got it. Of course, there must be something such as you like other bags more, or you just don’t wear anything that require you to wear ivory bag. You should make it a mandatory to wear it for a week or more to see why it doesn’t go into your rotation. Coz once you let it go, I’m not so sure you’ll find it again at the price you like.


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> Sometimes you feel you need a color in your wardrobe, but you don't really, not if it isn't a color you will reach for. Ivory does nothing for me. I think you have wear a lot of pastels for it to work with your wardrobe. Since I wear mostly blacks and jeweltones, I don't need this color. I have a pale pink bag I don't use much for the same reason, even though I really love the bag and the color.
> 
> If it is a color you think you might use just once in awhile, maybe pick a less expensive bag. Or before you do that, keep track of all the occasions when you wished you had an ivory bag to carry.



She did that already, tracking the occasion when she think she needed it and complain about not finding the perfect ivory bag for two years until she found this one. I think it’s either 1) it doesn’t get used much enough to the number she deem worthy of the price or keeping. 2) she prefer some other style in this color. I think she should create the occasion that she must wear it to know if it’s the right fit or not.


----------



## jill39

vink said:


> You both are amazingly organized! I salute you to that!



Very impressed! Great organization!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I use both Evernote and Excel. I have a Note by month and I indicate what date of the month I wear a certain bag.  At the end of each month I summarize using Excel, so I’ll know YTD usage, etc.  I have a grouping for my bag - satchel/hand carry vs shoulder carry, so I get to monitor stats for those as well. My worksheet is almost 2 years complete by now!
> 
> On the left is a sample Evernote Note and on the right is my Excel worksheet.  Those with blue highlights mean they have been rehomed.  Kind of OCD huh?! [emoji3]



Wow! I wish I could do that! I just complained in last year thread about keeping stock. Seeing 4 girls already makes me think I should start doing that somewhere somehow. At the moment, I’m too tired to dig into all other things I don’t have it listed, but I can do that for those I have listed no problem. I’m pretty sure there’ll be a lot of bags that won’t get used on my list coz I tried tracking my habit last year and it seems I like to change out after two or three weeks and that definitely won’t make me finish using everything in my closet. But it could be a great start?


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Very good points. Like you, I tend to wear black and jewel tones. I think I’d be better off with a white bag (especially in summer) than ivory.
> 
> One of the things I do before buying a bag I think I need is keep track of how many times I wish I’d had the bag.  I never got one tick mark for ivory. I bought this simply  because I felt I needed it.    Not the best decision
> Yay!  I love seeing you rotate your bags.
> I tried the outfit thing. The problem is when I have opportunity to wear it, I just don’t want to. Lol!
> 
> And, I cringe to even say this. My love for Chanel classic flaps has waned a bit. (Oh no!!! I actually said this. LOL!) It’s not that I don’t love them, it’s that I like some other styles better because they seem fresher and more interesting. And my Jumbos seem so big on my frame.
> 
> By, I’m not going to sell because of “begness”. Trends will change and my eye will adjust. Then my smaller bags will start to look too small.
> 
> I dunno what to do about this ivory bag though.
> I agree. Don’t sell. As I mentioned above, our eyes will change when trends change and our bigger bags will start looking more attractive and fun again. And, sometimes we do need a bigger bag to actually carry things. Lol!



You did the tick mark. Two years ago,I think. You said you got 6 tick marks so you must be off to find an ivory bag. 

Summer is coming. Put it on. See if it’s the right bag for you. And you were actually decided on the ivory in the first place. Not the white. There must be reason. You may find it, but put that bag on first for a week with your closet. Perhaps you’ll know.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the shopping your closet thread so I don’t want to enable or tempt anyone. But, I’m curious.
> 
> What bag do you want or plan to buy this year. Is anything calling your name?
> 
> I’m still cuckoo for a Dior. The black WOC is AH-ma-zing!!!!  Definitely a keeper. It fits my iPhone, keys, lip color, tissues, and tiny medicine container without stuffing or playing bag Tetris. Lol! It also actually fits my slimmer sunnies if I take out the tissues and med container (neither of which I have to carry). And, the leather is ridiculously supple and lush!!!
> 
> Mr. S. has been “fussing” since it came in that I didn’t let him get it right away and so, it could have been gone. He’s really a sweetie. Now that we are empty nest, he wants to be involved and buy my bags for me. It doesn’t make a difference since all our money is in the same pot but, I guess his male mind wants to “take care of the little woman.” And, I have to admit it makes me feel spoiled. It’s funny how the mind works.  Hey, whatever works!
> 
> Anyway, now that I have 3 Dioramas, I’m fiending for another. Lol!  And now that I like the WOC, I’d like a second (not necc a Diorama) in a metallic.
> 
> Other than that, the bags I’m super interested in are the Gucci Dionysus, Givenchy Antigona, Bal City and Lady Dior. I’ve wanted these last two for a while and can’t pull the trigger. Maybe this year, I will!!!
> 
> And, I want to keep adding interesting bags. My last 3 additions are all limited edition or limited run bags. I bought some great classics, now I like having a few bags with personality. I just don’t want anything trendy. Not at the price point I tend to buy now.



I have a woven Loewe hammock on my list since it’s on the runway show on September. They said it’ll be released with spring summer so I’m waiting. 

I can understand your “waning” toward jumbo. Small bag trend is still going on and it’s been years. I think the reason that now you’re empty nest and have less to worry about life affect how much you have to carry, too. I didn’t carry any of my jumbo at all last year, but I can say that I still love mine, although it may look “not in” if get carried these days. 

Conversation with one of my girlfriends (and it’s real)
Me: I want that taupe Gabrielle. Should I go back and get it? 
GF: Cool down. You already have 2. It’s too much! 
Me: Well, but it’s not like I never buy multiple before. I have a bunch of jumbos. 
GF: yeah yeah yeah.... and it all will pass. 2 is already too much. Leave room for something else or the next collection. Even jumbo which is a classic, if you carry it now, you’ll feel dated, too. If you’re going to a flashy shopping mall, which one would you prefer to put on? A jumbo or a Gabrielle? Gabrielle, right? Coz now jumbo is a passé. So, stop thinking about it. Wear what you got and enjoy them until the next collection. You can do it. It’s not the end of the world. 

Yeah... I can be very dramatic sometimes and I swear this is a real conversation I had with my friend over the taupe Gabrielle a couple months ago. It not only hit me that I should not buy more Gabrielle coz I already have one in light color (beige/black) and one in dark color (all dark navy blue) which should be enough, but it also resonate with me why I don’t feel like reaching for my jumbo at all last year. But this all shall pass. At least, I know I get all my jumbo at a deal and I still love them all and wouldn’t let them go. Over my dead body, yes. [emoji16] I’m reaching my forty and fifty will soon be here. I can’t imagine myself with a mini bag in my fifties. So, yeah... and I know it’ll be the bag I still can carry proudly. (Ok. You can call me delusion a bit here. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and Yeah... with the small bag trend, sometimes, I wish I could trade them in for that 8” rectangular mini. Only sometimes though. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it won’t fit all my stuff anyway. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])


----------



## catsinthebag

I just have to say, we are 8 pages in to the 2019 thread and it isn’t even Christmas yet! How am I ever gonna keep up?


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> The ones that I have in mind on getting rid of, I don't think they have any realistic consignment values in them.  One might be for donation and the other one for direct sale.  *Although - I do have teenage daughters now - perhaps they would want to shop in old mom's closet?*


Oh, wouldn't THAT be nice! A win-win!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> For those who track bag usage, can you please share how you do this?



How’s this for low tech? 
I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.



I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


It looks like you really like your nodini! I keep wondering if I should get one. I don't know if my stuff would fit.


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> Wow! I wish I could do that! I just complained in last year thread about keeping stock. Seeing 4 girls already makes me think I should start doing that somewhere somehow. At the moment, I’m too tired to dig into all other things I don’t have it listed, but I can do that for those I have listed no problem. I’m pretty sure there’ll be a lot of bags that won’t get used on my list coz I tried tracking my habit last year and it seems I like to change out after two or three weeks and that definitely won’t make me finish using everything in my closet. But it could be a great start?


2018 was the first year I did my tracking by day, rather than by the week. In 2017 I had put in the date I switched into the bag, because I usually use a bag for a whole week. But then at the end of the year I wasn't able to do a count of exactly how many days I had carried a bag, because sometimes I'd use a bag for two weeks. Or half a week. So that tracking data was basically useless. 

This year I just put an X into the spreadsheet every time I walked out the door with a bag. I found that it took no time at all to do on the computer, and it really gave me useful data. I let go of three bags that I wasn't using, and I have my eye on another one for next year... but I feel really good about all the others!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> It looks like you really like your nodini! I keep wondering if I should get one. I don't know if my stuff would fit.


I'm always amazed at how much my Nodini holds. I don't carry it as an everyday bag, more for evenings or weekends, but there's always a ton of room in it for extras. It's kind of like a Tardis.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


This is EXACTLY what my DH would do! He keeps a paper calendar and a paper address book. And when he wants to remember something, he jots a note on a little piece of paper. He has a Nokia flip phone, too. He calls it his "stupid phone."


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> It looks like you really like your nodini! I keep wondering if I should get one. I don't know if my stuff would fit.



I never would have guessed it would get 18 wears (19, if you include today!) since I bought it at the end of August. It fits more than you’d think: card case, LV pochette, phone, inhaler, Kleenex, keys, and sunglasses in a soft case. Still, it’s not an everyday bag for me, more a bag to run some errands or go to dinner. It has got me thinking about adding one or two more bags in this size since it’s a joy to wear —very light and comfortable.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> This is EXACTLY what my DH would do! He keeps a paper calendar and a paper address book. And when he wants to remember something, he jots a note on a little piece of paper. He has a Nokia flip phone, too. He calls it his "stupid phone."



I’m not that bad!  I’m totally addicted to my iPhone and although it took a couple of years, my calendar and address book are on my phone. But I do like the low-tech way of doing this. It’s like writing it down by hand keeps me in tune with what I’ve got.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I must confess that I’m interested in seeing some of your refurbished and vintage Coach bags! I don’t own any Coach these days, but I’ve always liked their more vintage looking styles when they come out with them.



I’m with you on all or these.


----------



## vink

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4286397
> View attachment 4286401
> 
> Okay lol, since you asked ... The black Plaza was in very good shape, but despite several conditioners was universally faded. I used a recolorant and love the rich coloring. The taupe brown Patricia’s Legacy was dry and squashed but shaped up nicely.



My heart skip a bit and I think I have a heart eye at your Patricia.


----------



## vink

bellarusa said:


> The ones that I have in mind on getting rid of, I don't think they have any realistic consignment values in them.  One might be for donation and the other one for direct sale.  Although - I do have teenage daughters now - perhaps they would want to shop in old mom's closet?



I have a small pale pink Dior soft tote which is too small for me, but I can’t get rid of them coz DD said the first thing when she saw it that “mom! I love that bag! Can I have it?” And I already promised her I’ll give it to her one day. [emoji28] Probably when she’s 16. [emoji28] She’s only 8 now. Such a long way to go. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666



I Love this! I’m a low tech person and still keep journal and planner. I get laughed at almost everytime these days I take out my cute little monthly planner to jot my new appointments on. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’m happier that way. I even have stickers and pens in many colors to make it look colorful. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] And I’m doing a bullet journal. May I borrow your idea? [emoji4]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> 2018 was the first year I did my tracking by day, rather than by the week. In 2017 I had put in the date I switched into the bag, because I usually use a bag for a whole week. But then at the end of the year I wasn't able to do a count of exactly how many days I had carried a bag, because sometimes I'd use a bag for two weeks. Or half a week. So that tracking data was basically useless.
> 
> This year I just put an X into the spreadsheet every time I walked out the door with a bag. I found that it took no time at all to do on the computer, and it really gave me useful data. I let go of three bags that I wasn't using, and I have my eye on another one for next year... but I feel really good about all the others!



Yes! That’s what I plan to do. Just a line for one day that I wear that bag. This’ll be fun. [emoji4] One new thing to do next year! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> This is EXACTLY what my DH would do! He keeps a paper calendar and a paper address book. And when he wants to remember something, he jots a note on a little piece of paper. He has a Nokia flip phone, too. He calls it his "stupid phone."



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I think he and I are almost on par. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I keep notes, too. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I feel like it makes me remember much better. I have my to-do list and shopping list written on a piece of paper as well as some notes. I also use planner book. But I keep addresses on my iPhone though.


----------



## vink

Vink’s 2019 resolutions 

1. Shop less - I want to limit my bag buy to be under 4. I know one of them will be a woven Loewe hammock. I just give room of 3 for myself to breath for the rest of the year. I hope I don’t use up those space. 

2. Get rid of more bags - simple as that. I just want to get rid of more bags. I actually have some on the chopping block, but I don’t know whom I can give it to or how else to get rid of them. They’re big bags and since it’s not in fashion now, I doubt the receivers will likely use them. If I were to gift someone something, I expect those stuff to be used, too. So, I’ll have to wait and see. 

3. Keep track of bags I use - this will be a new thing for me to do ever and it’s simply inspired by all the input from you girls here. 

4. Enjoy my bags - this is quite a success for this year and I hope to continue it next year.


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> I Love this! I’m a low tech person and still keep journal and planner. I get laughed at almost everytime these days I take out my cute little monthly planner to jot my new appointments on. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’m happier that way. I even have stickers and pens in many colors to make it look colorful. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] And I’m doing a bullet journal. May I borrow your idea? [emoji4]



Of course! Whatever works!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This is EXACTLY what my DH would do! He keeps a paper calendar and a paper address book. And when he wants to remember something, he jots a note on a little piece of paper. He has a Nokia flip phone, too. He calls it his "stupid phone."


My DH has a flip phone too! He has never figured out how to text. It's annoying. If you want to tell him something, you have phone.


catsinthebag said:


> I’m not that bad!  I’m totally addicted to my iPhone and although it took a couple of years, my calendar and address book are on my phone. But I do like the low-tech way of doing this. It’s like writing it down by hand keeps me in tune with what I’ve got.


I still keep a paper calendar. I can't get in the habit of putting it on my phone. Once I'm home, my phone gets put on a shelf and I don't look at it until I put it on the charger the next morning. With a paper calendar, both of us can see what appointments are coming up and both can add to it.


vink said:


> I Love this! I’m a low tech person and still keep journal and planner. I get laughed at almost everytime these days I take out my cute little monthly planner to jot my new appointments on. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’m happier that way. I even have stickers and pens in many colors to make it look colorful. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] And I’m doing a bullet journal. May I borrow your idea? [emoji4]


I like my paper calendar. I like picking one out every year, and seeing the month at a glance when I walk by it. 


vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I think he and I are almost on par. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I keep notes, too. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I feel like it makes me remember much better. I have my to-do list and shopping list written on a piece of paper as well as some notes. I also use planner book. But I keep addresses on my iPhone though.


I keep my shopping list on my phone. That way it is always with me when I'm out and decide to go to the store. What I don't like about it is having to unlock my phone 10 times during the shopping trip because I'll turn it off when I'm not actually looking at it.

I like having my addresses on my phone and computer, synced.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I just have to say, we are 8 pages in to the 2019 thread and it isn’t even Christmas yet! How am I ever gonna keep up?


I always dies down a bit . It is like how everyone joins the gym January 1 and by feb it is half empty there. lol Though this time I hope everyone stays.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


I like this. I keep a hand written list of my bags and what I paid for them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> And worrying that they aren't getting used enough. Worrying about the money I'll lose when I resell. Worrying that they won't sell...


Yes!!!!


vink said:


> You should wear that bag more as a love it or leave it challenge. Its combo is hard to find and is the one you like. You always complain about not having ivory bag before you got it. Of course, there must be something such as you like other bags more, or you just don’t wear anything that require you to wear ivory bag. You should make it a mandatory to wear it for a week or more to see why it doesn’t go into your rotation. Coz once you let it go, I’m not so sure you’ll find it again at the price you like.


Argh!  Just thinking about wearing it makes me irritable. I want to wear my other bags.


vink said:


> Wow! I wish I could do that! I just complained in last year thread about keeping stock. Seeing 4 girls already makes me think I should start doing that somewhere somehow. At the moment, I’m too tired to dig into all other things I don’t have it listed, but I can do that for those I have listed no problem. I’m pretty sure there’ll be a lot of bags that won’t get used on my list coz I tried tracking my habit last year and it seems I like to change out after two or three weeks and that definitely won’t make me finish using everything in my closet. But it could be a great start?


Maybe make it easy. Add a bag to the list as you wear it vs trying to do a full inventory at the beginning. That’s how I’m doing my clothing style app.


vink said:


> You did the tick mark. Two years ago,I think. You said you got 6 tick marks so you must be off to find an ivory bag.
> 
> Summer is coming. Put it on. See if it’s the right bag for you. And you were actually decided on the ivory in the first place. Not the white. There must be reason. You may find it, but put that bag on first for a week with your closet. Perhaps you’ll know.


Unfortunately, I didn’t use my “I need this bag” tick mark system for this bag. I got it during the time I was trying to build a base of good bags and assumed I’d need the color.   I think I should have gotten a white bag. White goes a little more easily with my wardrobe. Or maybe I should have just not gotten either. I’m surviving just fine without the white bag.


vink said:


> I have a woven Loewe hammock on my list since it’s on the runway show on September. They said it’ll be released with spring summer so I’m waiting.
> 
> I can understand your “waning” toward jumbo. Small bag trend is still going on and it’s been years. I think the reason that now you’re empty nest and have less to worry about life affect how much you have to carry, too. I didn’t carry any of my jumbo at all last year, but I can say that I still love mine, although it may look “not in” if get carried these days.
> 
> Conversation with one of my girlfriends (and it’s real)
> Me: I want that taupe Gabrielle. Should I go back and get it?
> GF: Cool down. You already have 2. It’s too much!
> Me: Well, but it’s not like I never buy multiple before. I have a bunch of jumbos.
> GF: yeah yeah yeah.... and it all will pass. 2 is already too much. Leave room for something else or the next collection. Even jumbo which is a classic, if you carry it now, you’ll feel dated, too. If you’re going to a flashy shopping mall, which one would you prefer to put on? A jumbo or a Gabrielle? Gabrielle, right? Coz now jumbo is a passé. So, stop thinking about it. Wear what you got and enjoy them until the next collection. You can do it. It’s not the end of the world.
> 
> Yeah... I can be very dramatic sometimes and I swear this is a real conversation I had with my friend over the taupe Gabrielle a couple months ago. It not only hit me that I should not buy more Gabrielle coz I already have one in light color (beige/black) and one in dark color (all dark navy blue) which should be enough, but it also resonate with me why I don’t feel like reaching for my jumbo at all last year. But this all shall pass. At least, I know I get all my jumbo at a deal and I still love them all and wouldn’t let them go. Over my dead body, yes. [emoji16] I’m reaching my forty and fifty will soon be here. I can’t imagine myself with a mini bag in my fifties. So, yeah... and I know it’ll be the bag I still can carry proudly. (Ok. You can call me delusion a bit here. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and Yeah... with the small bag trend, sometimes, I wish I could trade them in for that 8” rectangular mini. Only sometimes though. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it won’t fit all my stuff anyway. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])


You’re right. I don’t have much at all to carry so smaller bags work for me.

I sold my black patent jumbo last year and don’t regret the sale one bit. It looked and felt dated to me. I love my 2 other jumbos and don’t have any desire to sell them (though I don’t wear them as much as I thought I would.)  Are people in general thinking they’re dated now? 

I agree with your friend. Hold on getting more because there will likely be a new style that you’ll want to add. It doesn’t mean you can’t get another Gabrielle in 6-12 months too. And, waiting will allow you to enjoy all your existing bags for a little while.


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> My DH has a flip phone too! He has never figured out how to text. It's annoying. If you want to tell him something, you have phone.
> 
> I still keep a paper calendar. I can't get in the habit of putting it on my phone. Once I'm home, my phone gets put on a shelf and I don't look at it until I put it on the charger the next morning. With a paper calendar, both of us can see what appointments are coming up and both can add to it.
> 
> I like my paper calendar. I like picking one out every year, and seeing the month at a glance when I walk by it.
> 
> I keep my shopping list on my phone. That way it is always with me when I'm out and decide to go to the store. What I don't like about it is having to unlock my phone 10 times during the shopping trip because I'll turn it off when I'm not actually looking at it.
> 
> I like having my addresses on my phone and computer, synced.



I have paper calendars, too. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] On the wall at home and on the table at my office. And I circle days on it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I like jotting my shopping list on papers. I can cross them out. Sometimes I put it on my iPhone note, but putting it on paper gives me more satisfaction.


----------



## Lake Effect

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


You are officially my new blog *BFF*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:

1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior? 

I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all. 

2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> I have paper calendars, too. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] On the wall at home and on the table at my office. And I circle days on it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I like jotting my shopping list on papers. I can cross them out. Sometimes I put it on my iPhone note, but putting it on paper gives me more satisfaction.


I prefer paper to computer / phone. But I need to access things during the day wherever I am and I don’t want to carry a bulky journal or diary any more.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.


My husband is very low tech. I give him  a couple of store business cards with item numbers  and prices written on the back and then he chooses what he wants to get me. On a very rare occasion he will remember something I admired and surprise me.


----------



## dcooney4

As far as the total thing goes I could probably add it up but it won't be worth what I paid for it , so I don't bother.


----------



## catsinthebag

Lake Effect said:


> You are officially my new blog *BFF*



Awesome!


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> I have paper calendars, too. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] On the wall at home and on the table at my office. And I circle days on it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I like jotting my shopping list on papers. I can cross them out. Sometimes I put it on my iPhone note, but putting it on paper gives me more satisfaction.





Sparkletastic said:


> I prefer paper to computer / phone. But I need to access things during the day wherever I am and I don’t want to carry a bulky journal or diary any more.



It’s really satisfying to make a list by hand and cross things off! But you’re right, Sparkle, having to carry a notebook or agenda around is a PITA. If I’m just running errands, I’ll jot things down on a Post-it or a piece of paper and stick it in my pocket. The question of how much I really need the notebook is starting to affect my handbag decisions. I could carry a very small notebook, but I’d still want the larger one at home since I have big, messy handwriting and tiny notebooks don’t work for me. And then, I don’t want to keep two notebooks — I like having everything in one place. 

I want to be a small bag person, but I feel like the notebook and a water bottle are two “crutches” I don’t want to leave home without (at least if I’m going to be out for several hours).


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.



Mmm I like these questions. Keep this kind of stuff coming! I like that you make me think about things and also question or think twice about what I’m doing. Plus I’m super curious about other people’s answers. 

1) Yes, I do! Not a memorized number but my collection is so small that I could add it up quickly and I have a ballpark in my head. Also, my husband has an idea and it is the one this he is least pleased about with me. Understandably so. It’s a humongous number since I collect H bags. I actually feel decently guilty about this a good portion of the time. My bags bring me much joy, but I also have to pay for school (for the foreseeable future since I’m pursuing a career in medicine a little later in life) and I no longer have the very comfortable income that I once did for many years. So, I always think about the cost/benefit and what that money could have or could be going to. Plus, with the baby on the way it makes it even tougher. I think that the best thing I can do is sell the bags I no longer swoon over or use and then use everything else that I have well, so that nothing in my collection is too precious to be enjoyed. Even with a young baby. That way, I will be getting what I should out of the bags. It’s always easier once they are more used, which sometimes takes a little diligence to get there. Some of my bags are very precious to me so I don’t use them often and I hope to get out that stage with them early this year!

2) The holidays aren’t huge in my family. They are a time to come together but we’re not big on traditional meals and presents. In my family, if there was something that we wanted, like a sweater, my Mom would buy it on the spot. Obviously not everything we ever wanted but the point is that gifts like that came throughout the year so it wasn’t ever a huge list of gifts that we asked for over the holidays. Now, I generally don’t have any presents to open on my birthday except from my husband and I think I will only receive a check this year from my grandma for Christmas. My grandma has been incredibly frugal in her life and generous with us, so I’m always grateful. And then I can pick out a couple of nice (usually H) gifts for myself! My husband’s family is big on gifts so it took awhile for me to reconcile his gift buying/spending for them and what I’ve always done in my family. I’m just glad to spend quality time with family this year, and anything we get we can hopefully use for the baby. 

Also, I wonder how this will change with our baby on the way. Obviously we’ll have to make it more fun and have more holiday spirit (we don’t generally even put up lights or a tree since we’re gone over the holidays every year), but I wonder what we’ll do gifts-wise. I’d love to include some giving, like adopting a family for Christmas and/or Thanksgiving. And I’d like to make sure baby doesn’t get too crazy extravagant of gifts because that’s not really what the holidays are about, in my opinion. We are Asian (and my husband is not) so I think that’s where some of the difference lies with how we see the holidays. But I love hearing about others’ traditions and techniques! I remember going over to my neighbor’s house on Christmas morning after they opened presents and being in awe of how many they received, and just how festive it was! Maybe at the time I really felt I was missing out but I no longer feel that way and it shaped how I want Christmas to be in my family with me, my husband, our baby, and any future kids we may have.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.



To answer the first question, I don’t have the exact number, but I have the least number that it should cost if I’ll round up the cost of my premieres together. But to be frank, I don’t want to know. It’s too much and will just give me headache to think I must be crazy for spending that much on bags alone. So... yeah... better leave it there. 

About gift, it can be tricky. Our culture doesn’t celebrate Christmas or giving gifts and my parents are not big on presents unless it’s a really huge milestone for them. We’ll go out for fancy meals on ones birthday. Fancy like the price of a Birkin fancy. There’re 3 roof-top restaurants in the city that’re ranked as the best top 3 in the world and we’ve been to all of them and some more of that kind of fancy. Or we take a family trip, private tour guide, fancy resort and authentic local meals. But they don’t gift us any presents unless it’s a really important event such as graduation or getting married. As for my DH, he earns less than me, therefore, less disposable income. So, most of the time, I’d let him pick whatever he sees fit. (Yeah... definitely no brandname stuff. That didn’t fare well. Most of the time, he’d pick out some electronic gadgets, which of course, are totally not my thing. And he’d feel sad when he doesn’t see I use them enough so I’ll have to use them. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]) So, last years, it’s the first time I simply told him what to get me. He’d see if it’s within his budget, which most of the time, I’d already make sure of that. But he’ll also have his choices ready. Sometimes, I’d go with a surprise which would be his choice, but if I have something set firmly in my mind, I stand by what I want and I tell him as I mean it and he’ll get it for me.


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> To answer the first question, I don’t have the exact number, but I have the least number that it should cost if I’ll round up the cost of my premieres together. But to be frank, I don’t want to know. It’s too much and will just give me headache to think I must be crazy for spending that much on bags alone. So... yeah... better leave it there.
> 
> About gift, it can be tricky. Our culture doesn’t celebrate Christmas or giving gifts and my parents are not big on presents unless it’s a really huge milestone for them. We’ll go out for fancy meals on ones birthday. Fancy like the price of a Birkin fancy. There’re 3 roof-top restaurants in the city that’re ranked as the best top 3 in the world and we’ve been to all of them and some more of that kind of fancy. Or we take a family trip, private tour guide, fancy resort and authentic local meals. But they don’t gift us any presents unless it’s a really important event such as graduation or getting married. As for my DH, he earns less than me, therefore, less disposable income. So, most of the time, I’d let him pick whatever he sees fit. (Yeah... definitely no brandname stuff. That didn’t fare well. Most of the time, he’d pick out some electronic gadgets, which of course, are totally not my thing. And he’d feel sad when he doesn’t see I use them enough so I’ll have to use them. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]) So, last years, it’s the first time I simply told him what to get me. He’d see if it’s within his budget, which most of the time, I’d already make sure of that. But he’ll also have his choices ready. Sometimes, I’d go with a surprise which would be his choice, but if I have something set firmly in my mind, I stand by what I want and I tell him as I mean it and he’ll get it for me.


Very interesting! Thank you for sharing. When I was in my last job, I also was in the same situation to you in my marriage. And I’d say our gift giving was similar as well. Sometimes, I feel like I can buy myself the more expensive gifts that I want to, but the inexpensive gifts my husband gets me are special because he picked them. For early Christmas presents, he got me a couple of maternity outfits he chose himself, and I opened them and started using them a couple weeks ago. 

Also, wow about your fancy meals and expensive trips!! It’s nice to spend quality and memorable time together like that! I’ve been to a couple of very nice meals in my life but certainly nothing anywhere near that. Someday...


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to jump in with a bag I’m considering selling. My ivory Chanel.
> 
> Now I can’t truly tell if I don’t wear it because I don’t want to wear the color or if I don’t love the bag. But, I think it’s the latter. I feel like I’d wear an ivory bag more if I loved it. This is a good amount of money to have tied up in a potentially underperforming bag.


If you don't need to free up the funds tied into this bag, it'd be good wait till spring when this colour is back in trend and you might get more inspiration to pair it with your outfits. You might fall in love with the colour or not. At least, you've tried to make it work. Seller's remorse is the worst. You need to be sure that you want to sell the bag.



Sparkletastic said:


> I think I should have gotten a white bag. White goes a little more easily with my wardrobe. Or maybe I should have just not gotten either.


If you ever decide to get a white bag, you might like to consider something from lower price point because white will eventually turn to yellow and colour transfer is another problem. My white bags are all chrome tanned with "covered" feeling on the leather which offer greater protection than vegetable tanned.



Sparkletastic said:


> Do you know how much your total collection cost?


I don't know and to be honest, I don't want to add up  It's enought for me that a) I stay within my budget and b) every purchase is well-thought-out / no impulse purchases / no buyer's remorse. Great way of using Pinterest! We have no gift policy so we put emphasis on quality time spent together. No headaches 



papertiger said:


> I didn't at this time for me but they're still on my list for my aunt's Bday


It'd be nice to hear your opinion about the quality of the leather if you decide to get something for your aunt from them. I know they offer free returns, but still, I hate any unnecessary returns which could be avoided upfront.



vink said:


> GF: yeah yeah yeah.... and it all will pass. 2 is already too much.



You've such a great friend, Vink!!! Mine just encourage me to purchase anything I have an eye on so PF is my only help to buy more mindfully which is why I highly appreciate everyone's input. In my opinion, you can absolutely carry a mini if that's the size which works for you.



vink said:


> I get laughed at almost everytime these days I take out my cute little monthly planner to jot my new appointments on.
> And I’m doing a bullet journal. May I borrow your idea? [emoji4]


I use paper planner as well because my diary on smartphone might get erased after any update. Lesson learned. Of course, I set reminders if there's something important I need to remember. If you need any inspiration for bullet journaling, this is an excellent source: https://www.reddit.com/r/bulletjournal/

@*catsinthebag*
Do you have GP in gold? If you do, could you describe the colour? The pics I found look more like vivid tan but I'm not sure if that's the truth knowing Negonda has matter effect.


----------



## essiedub

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


I love paper.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.



I don’t know how much my total collection cost, but I do know how much each of my premiere designer bags (and most of the others) cost so could add it up if I wanted to. But I don’t want to! I already know I’ve spent too much on bags for an entire lifetime! 

What knowing the costs did do it show me where my ceiling is for an individual bag. When I bought my pre-loved Barenia Kelly, something in my brain clicked in and I knew I’d never spend that much on a bag again. Maybe I’ll be wrong, but it will take an extraordinary bag and an extraordinary circumstance for me to spend more than I spent on that bag. Also, I feel now like I don’t want to spend that much anymore. I want premiere bags, but in the $2-3K range, not in the $5K+ range. Somewhere along the line, I just stopped feeling comfortable spending that much. Not that $2-3K isn’t a lot of money, but I also am buying fewer bags. There aren’t many bags I consider getting rid of, so it’s good that my desire to accumulate has tapered off a bit! 

Re. Christmas gifts, my family is small and spread out across the country. My mother has given up on trying to buy things for us so she sends a check instead. When I met my future DH, it became clear very quickly that our family “Christmas cultures” were vastly different — for our first Christmas together, I got him three things. He got me _ten _things! Opening presents with my parents took minutes, with his parents it took _hours._ It was fun to fall into his family’s way of doing Christmas! But as we’ve gotten older (and his parents have both passed away) it now feels excessive to buy a lot of stuff. Our Christmas shopping has been impeded this year by the fact that he had major ankle surgery and just recently got into a walking boot, so this year, we’re going to go shopping together after Christmas and have fun finding a few things together.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

catsinthebag said:


> I just have to say, we are 8 pages in to the 2019 thread and it isn’t even Christmas yet! How am I ever gonna keep up?


I can only keep up with this thread when I have a relatively lax work load (and right now I’m off work for a fortnight ).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


This is fantastic!
Gosh, I need to up my “shopping my wardrobe” game. I just wear what I like, when I like, without a tally. I’m missing so many tricks!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I think he and I are almost on par. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I keep notes, too. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I feel like it makes me remember much better. *I have my to-do list and shopping list written on a piece of paper* as well as some notes. I also use planner book. But I keep addresses on my iPhone though.


DH and I are getting ready to go food-shopping in a little while. I said to him "Help me make a shopping list, please." He said "Shall I get you a piece of paper?" I said "What for? I'm putting the list on my phone!!!"


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> DH and I are getting ready to go food-shopping in a little while. I said to him "Help me make a shopping list, please." He said "Shall I get you a piece of paper?" I said "What for? I'm putting the list on my phone!!!"


I use the out of milk app. I don't use all the bells and whistles that come with it, but what I like is that if I've put something on my list before, it remains on there, but at the bottom crossed out after I bought it, so it is easy to back through all the crossed out items and check them to put them back on the list. It's like a reminder of all the things we usually need.


----------



## bellarusa

ElainePG said:


> Oh, wouldn't THAT be nice! A win-win!


I'm almost certain that I will be told that THAT is not in the spirit of "get rid of stuff" though, as the STUFF is still in the house!



vink said:


> She’s only 8 now. Such a long way to go. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Time will go by soon enough that she'll be looting your closet in no time.



Sparkletastic said:


> T
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?



I've never actually calculated the total cost of my collection and didn't think I care but now that I think about it some more - it is an interesting concept to manage the collection by total cost vs. total number.  Say we are constantly trying to maintain a total cost (initial cost) of $15K - and end up having to sell 3 bags at $5K total  to purchase one bag at $5K.  Is that what we are talking about?


----------



## CeeJay

Interesting thread; I have really curbed my Handbag spending and while I have always been a Balenciaga gal, I will only spend the $$$ if it's an old bag (Chevre) and RARE .. period!!!  I have so many bags, that I really don't need anymore .. and when I see something I like, I question myself "do you REALLY need this?" and most of the times, the answer is 'NO'!! 

Since I also design/make jewelry (high-karat gold & diamonds), most of my energies / $$$ has been on that.  I buy gold that I can recycle and get my gemstones from overseas wholesalers whom I trust.  Been working on getting my line together; alas, I need to find a cheaper goldsmith out here in LA 'cos that is what is using up all my funds.  

More importantly, after being laid off from Corporate America in 2016 (I guess my shelf-life was up), my work has been sporadic .. which is ridiculous because it's not like I don't have the skills, it's that companies want cheap labor and I'm not going to bust my a@@ to work cheap!!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.


I know exactly how much my total collection costs, and I care. I keep a spreadsheet. I don't think my total cost isn't bad at all compared to the number of items I have. I am frugal and can't bring myself to drop a huge chunk of dough on one item. My problem has always been the quantity of items I have. I think the cost has helped change my behavior because at one point the amount I had spent on keychains and purse charms was more than I had spent in any other category. These are items that were supposed to relatively cheap that I started collecting partly to stop me from looking at purses. The collection got way out of control.

I also keep track of how much I've made or lost on each item I've sold. I include other things I've sold in that sales list, like kids clothes, school books, various household items, and things I've bought at thrift stores specifically for selling. At this point, my profits from sales more than cover the money I've spent on my collection, so I should be guilt-free.

We never really communicated about what we want as gifts. DH has never been one to buy me gifts. It used to really bother me. The most he will do is take me shopping so I can pick out my own gift. 

When I was growing up, my family didn't make a big deal out of Christmas. We are not Christian. We only celebrated it at all because everyone else did and just minimally. We didn't have a tree or decorations. My parents usually bought me 4 modest gifts each year, one of which was always clothes. The others were games, art kits or puzzles. My father had a friend who owned a toy store and he would often get the things that didn't sell. Once we got a really neat pen and ink art kit I absolutely loved. I would go to a friend's house after Christmas and see what other kids got. For some of them, it took them all day to open their gifts.

When the kids were little, I went overboard with gifts for them. I guess I was trying to compensate for my childhood. After we moved to this house, when the kids were older, I couldn't get the energy to do it anymore so they started getting money. Now that they are grown, we don't do anything to celebrate the holiday. This year my son is coming over for dinner, but that is it.


----------



## whateve

bellarusa said:


> I'm almost certain that I will be told that THAT is not in the spirit of "get rid of stuff" though, as the STUFF is still in the house!
> 
> 
> Time will go by soon enough that she'll be looting your closet in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never actually calculated the total cost of my collection and didn't think I care but now that I think about it some more - it is an interesting concept to manage the collection by total cost vs. total number.  Say we are constantly trying to maintain a total cost (initial cost) of $15K - and end up having to sell 3 bags at $5K total  to purchase one bag at $5K.  Is that what we are talking about?


I never understood the practice of selling bags to purchase bags. You are always going to be selling those bags at a loss, and you'll have to likely sell 3 or 4 to get enough to buy one new one. That doesn't make sense to me. Eventually, you'll run out of bags to sell and won't have enough money to get the new one.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Wow, 15 pages already? I don't know how I'll be able to keep up. But I'm so happy for this thread. It has really grown through the years! 

I've been MIA most of the time in the 2018 thread. My last post was in October I think and I was able to do some of the challenges but wasn't able to share it with you guys. Then MIA again in November. I'm now watching a replay of the recently concluded Miss Universe (so proud of our "kababayan" Catriona Gray for winning the crown!) and thought I would drop by.

Anyways, my resolution for 2019 is to not add anymore bags or SLGs unless I sell first (or not buy at all even if I made a sale). Bec. most of the time, what happens is that I will buy a bag and promise to sell one but it never really happens. Now, I want to really, really do this. I am quite satisfied with my current small collection. 

Also, I've been watching minimalist videos for the past months because I want to get rid of clutter once and for all. I'm learning to be more intentional with my purchases not only with my bags but with other things. So that being said, when January comes and my kids go back to school, I will spend most of my free time decluttering rather than my usual bag/wallet stalking (and eventually, buying.) Lol! I will either sell, give a friend/close relative, or donate stuff. The money I will save from the sales will not fund a new bag but rather will go into a savings account, most probably my children's kiddie savings account. They're growing up too fast so I'm starting to teach them the value of saving money. I should set a good example then.[emoji6]

This is kinda long already. So, I might go MIA again and return back from time to time to report or do a challenge. I know I am always welcome here with my pocket friends, old and new.

Thanks again egg, for such a wonderful and successful thread.


----------



## ipsum

*My wardrobe goals in 2019*
a) NO shoes, clothes, accessories (unless 1 out, 1 in)
b) Keep downsizing my bag collection down to 10. 
Categories:

work bag: 2 bags 
_Ferragamo black satchel and maybe Garden Party in gold replacing my current Ferragamo brown shoulder bag_

gym and travel bag 2
_gym bag and Neverfull_

evening bag 2
_the black shiny one and white studded Burberry_

leisure bag 3
_Burberry tan tote, CDC black tote or Francesco Biasia cream bag_

unallocated 2
_Burberry canvas summer bag, Chanel in lamb_

I currently have 20ish bags but the best I can do is 15ish. I’ll continue listing more bags for sale during the holidays. Maybe I can reach 10 in 2020 and apply “one in and one” out rule. I don't own those marked in orange but I'm considering adding them or something in equivalent style to make my collection more timeless.


----------



## pdxhb

Oh my, I am already behind!
I read along with the 2018 thread and it inspired me to pay attention to my thought process with purchasing/selling/selecting what to wear. I recently spent more than originally planned because a favorite brand is closing, so need to strategize if I want to add anything to my collection. Looking ahead I am also working with a reduced budget because I changed jobs. Will work on exactly what my resolution list is for 2019, but for the moment there is just this one:
Keep my closet organized and clean so that I can easily grab a bag without digging!
I managed to do a big clear-out over the last six months or so and re-organized based on a couple failed attempts. Now I have current season bags on lower cubbies where I can reach them. Also, I am coming to terms with how limited my space is/how much I do not want to be a hoarder. Not quite ready for a one in/one out commitment, but am getting close.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> In 2018, I got 3 vintage Coach bags, all under $25 each! And I love them! I also got a vintage BV too! Actually I bought 3 BVs this year. I think only one of them was a bargain. Wow, a BV for $25? That's amazing! I thought my cervo hobo was a deal at under $100.



Wow! You found some great BV deals. I love hobo bags abs I want to add a BV Hobo to my collection. Did you share pictures on tPF?

Never mind. I found your later post. Your BV finds are amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

For those of you concerned that there thread “moves to fast” want to echo what @dcooney4 said. It’s always busy til around the 2nd week of January. Then it really slows down as people drop off. So don’t be overwhelmed. And, you’re welcome here no matter how often you check in or comment. (Though we’d love to talk with you!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> You should wear that bag more as a love it or leave it challenge. Its combo is hard to find and is the one you like. You always complain about not having ivory bag before you got it. Of course, there must be something such as you like other bags more, or you just don’t wear anything that require you to wear ivory bag. You should make it a mandatory to wear it for a week or more to see why it doesn’t go into your rotation. Coz once you let it go, I’m not so sure you’ll find it again at the price you like.


One other comment on the ivory. One reason I don’t want to sell is because, as you say, it is a hard to find combination. I love having the bijoux chain.  Maybe I need to find anouther bag with the chain in a better color for me. Or maybe I just need to admire this chain and let the bag go for something I love wearing. 





catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


OMG! Your photo is so freeing. I wanted to start a bullet journal but when I see people using 10,000 colored pencils and drawing photos, I get overwhelmed. 



I don’t have it in me to do this on a daily basis. 

So, I’m going to look into doing one again. 

Do you take your with you or is this your once a day check in at home?


ElainePG said:


> 2018 was the first year I did my tracking by day, rather than by the week. In 2017 I had put in the date I switched into the bag, because I usually use a bag for a whole week. But then at the end of the year I wasn't able to do a count of exactly how many days I had carried a bag, because sometimes I'd use a bag for two weeks. Or half a week. So that tracking data was basically useless.
> 
> This year I just put an X into the spreadsheet every time I walked out the door with a bag. I found that it took no time at all to do on the computer, and it really gave me useful data. I let go of three bags that I wasn't using, and I have my eye on another one for next year... but I feel really good about all the others!


My tracking has been invaluable. I’m glad it’s worked for you too!’


Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.


Whoops. Typo. Stocking stuffer list is $100 and under not $1000 and under. I’d love the stocking full of $999 gifts. 


whateve said:


> I know exactly how much my total collection costs, and I care. I keep a spreadsheet. I don't think my total cost isn't bad at all compared to the number of items I have. I am frugal and can't bring myself to drop a huge chunk of dough on one item. My problem has always been the quantity of items I have. I think the cost has helped change my behavior because at one point the amount I had spent on keychains and purse charms was more than I had spent in any other category. These are items that were supposed to relatively cheap that I started collecting partly to stop me from looking at purses. The collection got way out of control.
> 
> I also keep track of how much I've made or lost on each item I've sold. I include other things I've sold in that sales list, like kids clothes, school books, various household items, and things I've bought at thrift stores specifically for selling. At this point, my profits from sales more than cover the money I've spent on my collection, so I should be guilt-free.
> 
> We never really communicated about what we want as gifts. DH has never been one to buy me gifts. It used to really bother me. The most he will do is take me shopping so I can pick out my own gift.
> 
> When I was growing up, my family didn't make a big deal out of Christmas. We are not Christian. We only celebrated it at all because everyone else did and just minimally. We didn't have a tree or decorations. My parents usually bought me 4 modest gifts each year, one of which was always clothes. The others were games, art kits or puzzles. My father had a friend who owned a toy store and he would often get the things that didn't sell. Once we got a really neat pen and ink art kit I absolutely loved. I would go to a friend's house after Christmas and see what other kids got. For some of them, it took them all day to open their gifts.
> 
> When the kids were little, I went overboard with gifts for them. I guess I was trying to compensate for my childhood. After we moved to this house, when the kids were older, I couldn't get the energy to do it anymore so they started getting money. Now that they are grown, we don't do anything to celebrate the holiday. This year my son is coming over for dinner, but that is it.


I started keeping track of how much I’ve lost or made on my sales since 2016. I’d bet since then I’m pretty much break even because I bought preloved bags and sold almost all for a teeny profit. I haven’t really sold very many of my more expensive bags at all. Those have been really well thought out purchases. 


whateve said:


> I never understood the practice of selling bags to purchase bags. You are always going to be selling those bags at a loss, and you'll have to likely sell 3 or 4 to get enough to buy one new one. That doesn't make sense to me. Eventually, you'll run out of bags to sell and won't have enough money to get the new one.


To me it makes sense to sell whatever I’m not really using and putting that towards a new purchase. Otherwise, I’m wasting the money sitting on the shelf. But, as you point out, it’s not a sustainable model. And, unless we are true resellers, I think we all should be trying to buy to keep and enjoy our bags for a time. Not to flip to be flipping.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I want to be a small bag person, but I feel like the notebook and a water bottle are two “crutches” I don’t want to leave home without (at least if I’m going to be out for several hours).


My Evernote helped me stop carting the paper notebook. It backs up itself so I never risk losing anything.  

I usually take a water bottle with me but never put it in my bag. I don’t want it sweating on my lining and everything else.  I do put it in my laptop bag when I’m working. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Mmm I like these questions. Keep this kind of stuff coming! I like that you make me think about things and also question or think twice about what I’m doing. Plus I’m super curious about other people’s answers.
> 
> 1) Yes, I do! Not a memorized number but my collection is so small that I could add it up quickly and I have a ballpark in my head. Also, my husband has an idea and it is the one this he is least pleased about with me. Understandably so. It’s a humongous number since I collect H bags.
> 
> 2) The holidays aren’t huge in my family. They are a time to come together but we’re not big on traditional meals and presents. In my family, if there was something that we wanted, like a sweater, my Mom would buy it on the spot. Obviously not everything we ever wanted but the point is that gifts like that came throughout the year so it wasn’t ever a huge list of gifts that we asked for over the holidays. Now, I generally don’t have any presents to open on my birthday except from my husband and I think I will only receive a check this year from my grandma for Christmas. My grandma has been incredibly frugal in her life and generous with us, so I’m always grateful. And then I can pick out a couple of nice (usually H) gifts for myself! My husband’s family is big on gifts so it took awhile for me to reconcile his gift buying/spending for them and what I’ve always done in my family. I’m just glad to spend quality time with family this year, and anything we get we can hopefully use for the baby.
> 
> Also, I wonder how this will change with our baby on the way. Obviously we’ll have to make it more fun and have more holiday spirit (we don’t generally even put up lights or a tree since we’re gone over the holidays every year), but I wonder what we’ll do gifts-wise. I’d love to include some giving, like adopting a family for Christmas and/or Thanksgiving. And I’d like to make sure baby doesn’t get too crazy extravagant of gifts because that’s not really what the holidays are about, in my opinion. We are Asian (and my husband is not) so I think that’s where some of the difference lies with how we see the holidays. But I love hearing about others’ traditions and techniques! I remember going over to my neighbor’s house on Christmas morning after they opened presents and being in awe of how many they received, and just how festive it was! Maybe at the time I really felt I was missing out but I no longer feel that way and it shaped how I want Christmas to be in my family with me, my husband, our baby, and any future kids we may have.


I just added up how much my bags cost me (not necessarily retail) and it was almost exactly what I thought. To me, it’s a HUGE number when I think I actually spent that on bags. But, they make me happy and we can afford the spend so I don’t really care. 

We definitely spent more time celebrating everything when the kids arrived. That didn’t necessarily mean big gifts thought. While my kids were growing up I focused on presents that were fun but enhanced their intellect and / or creativity. I also made a number of presents so that they could feel how much I cared. The biggest category of gifts was experiences because I felt those “lasted” and stuff wouldn’t. I was right about that. It’s only been in the last 4-5 years I’ve bought my kids more expensive gifts and this is because their value system is set. They never ask for anything and are always happy to received whatever. If I get them something sentimental for $5 or shiny for $500, they're equally grateful.  But, their favorite is always experiences. So I still tend to lean in that direction. 


vink said:


> Our culture doesn’t celebrate Christmas or giving gifts and my parents are not big on presents unless it’s a really huge milestone for them. We’ll go out for fancy meals on ones birthday. Fancy like the price of a Birkin fancy. There’re 3 roof-top restaurants in the city that’re ranked as the best top 3 in the world and we’ve been to all of them and some more of that kind of fancy. Or we take a family trip, private tour guide, fancy resort and authentic local meals. But they don’t gift us any presents unless it’s a really important event such as graduation or getting married.


I have dined in some amazing restaurants across the globe and don’t know where I can go and spend B money on a dinner. Last night Mr. S and I went to the so called #1 steak restaurant in Dallas, the total cost wasn’t brand new Coach or MK money.  So, I’m intrigued and a little terrified by the dining experience in B money territory!!!  Is it that there are a lot of you at the expensive restaurant? With our little family of 4 it would be hard to eat several thousand dollars of anything a piece. LOL! 

Is it that the entree is that expensive? That there are tons of courses and each is expensive? That individual items are rare? That you are getting rare liquors or wines? What kind of cuisine? Tell us more!!!! 


catsinthebag said:


> I don’t know how much my total collection cost, but I do know how much each of my premiere designer bags (and most of the others) cost so could add it up if I wanted to. But I don’t want to! I already know I’ve spent too much on bags for an entire lifetime!
> 
> What knowing the costs did do it show me where my ceiling is for an individual bag. When I bought my pre-loved Barenia Kelly, something in my brain clicked in and I knew I’d never spend that much on a bag again. Maybe I’ll be wrong, but it will take an extraordinary bag and an extraordinary circumstance for me to spend more than I spent on that bag. Also, I feel now like I don’t want to spend that much anymore. I want premiere bags, but in the $2-3K range, not in the $5K+ range. Somewhere along the line, I just stopped feeling comfortable spending that much. Not that $2-3K isn’t a lot of money, but I also am buying fewer bags. There aren’t many bags I consider getting rid of, so it’s good that my desire to accumulate has tapered off a bit!
> 
> Re. Christmas gifts, my family is small and spread out across the country. My mother has given up on trying to buy things for us so she sends a check instead. When I met my future DH, it became clear very quickly that our family “Christmas cultures” were vastly different — for our first Christmas together, I got him three things. He got me _ten _things! Opening presents with my parents took minutes, with his parents it took _hours._ It was fun to fall into his family’s way of doing Christmas! But as we’ve gotten older (and his parents have both passed away) it now feels excessive to buy a lot of stuff. Our Christmas shopping has been impeded this year by the fact that he had major ankle surgery and just recently got into a walking boot, so this year, we’re going to go shopping together after Christmas and have fun finding a few things together.


I’m like you. I have 3 bags that are more than $5k retail. To me, that is a LOT to spend on a bag and I’m not really excited to spend that kindness of money again. Spending $2k - $2500 or less is more comfortable and even that seems like a whole lot for what is essentially a pretty leather sack.

I’m glad I’m pretty content with my collection and don’t feel the hunger to buy I used to feel. Because I can’t keep justifying these levels of expenditure. It doesn’t matter that I can “afford” them. I’m personally reaching my limit on what I want to invest.  There were a couple of recent years that I spent $25k+ on bags. (offset by some selling) I don’t have *any* desire to do that again. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> This is fantastic!
> Gosh, I need to up my “shopping my wardrobe” game. I just wear what I like, when I like, without a tally. I’m missing so many tricks!


I want to start tracking my wardrobe better. I think I’ll start a tally list in my Evernote Jan 1 and just add what I wear each day. I was doing Stylebook but it was a pain to photograph all the items. 


whateve said:


> I use the out of milk app. I don't use all the bells and whistles that come with it, but what I like is that if I've put something on my list before, it remains on there, but at the bottom crossed out after I bought it, so it is easy to back through all the crossed out items and check them to put them back on the list. It's like a reminder of all the things we usually need.


Thanks for mentions this. I just downloaded the app. I’ve been using Shopper and they removed some functionality on the free version. 


bellarusa said:


> I've never actually calculated the total cost of my collection and didn't think I care but now that I think about it some more - it is an interesting concept to manage the collection by total cost vs. total number.  Say we are constantly trying to maintain a total cost (initial cost) of $15K - and end up having to sell 3 bags at $5K total  to purchase one bag at $5K.  Is that what we are talking about?


No, I was originally curious if people had a total max cost they had for their collection and were trying to stay under it. I hadn’t given any thought as to how that would work for them. It doesn’t seem anyone is managing to a total number which as you point out could have a myriad of issues.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> *My wardrobe goals in 2019*
> a) NO shoes, clothes, accessories (unless 1 out, 1 in)
> b) Keep downsizing my bag collection down to 10.
> Categories:
> 
> work bag: 2 bags
> _Ferragamo black satchel and maybe Garden Party in gold replacing my current Ferragamo brown shoulder bag_
> 
> gym and travel bag 2
> _gym bag and Neverfull_
> 
> evening bag 2
> _the black shiny one and white studded Burberry_
> 
> leisure bag 3
> _Burberry tan tote, CDC black tote or Francesco Biasia cream bag_
> 
> unallocated 2
> _Burberry canvas summer bag, Chanel in lamb_
> 
> I currently have 20ish bags but the best I can do is 15ish. I’ll continue listing more bags for sale during the holidays. Maybe I can reach 10 in 2020 and apply “one in and one” out rule. I don't own those marked in orange but I'm considering adding them or something in equivalent style to make my collection more timeless.


I need wardrobe goals. Hmmm... Let me go think about that and come back.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> We definitely spent more time celebrating everything when the kids arrived. That didn’t necessarily mean big gifts thought. While my kids were growing up I focused on presents that were fun but enhanced their intellect and / or creativity. I also made a number of presents so that they could feel how much I cared. The biggest category of gifts was experiences because I felt those “lasted” and stuff wouldn’t. I was right about that. It’s only been in the last 4-5 years I’ve bought my kids more expensive gifts and this is because their value system is set. They never ask for anything and are always happy to received whatever. If I get them something sentimental for $5 or shiny for $500, they're equally grateful.  But, their favorite is always experiences. So I still tend to lean in that direction.



Love this!! I will take this to heart.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I never understood the practice of selling bags to purchase bags. You are always going to be selling those bags at a loss, and you'll have to likely sell 3 or 4 to get enough to buy one new one. That doesn't make sense to me. Eventually, you'll run out of bags to sell and won't have enough money to get the new one.



For me, it’s not so much selling to buy, but not wanting to buy and buy and buy without getting rid of anything because then I’d have too much and not be able to wear it all as much as I’d like. I’m getting much better at it but, in the past when I didn’t fully understand my own tastes, I would acquire bags that I didn’t love as much as I needed to a few months after purchasing. So, I do still have bags that I use less frequently that I want to cull from my collection to make room for what I absolutely love and will use regularly and never get rid of. So, I have sold bags at a small loss and bags at a bigger loss and bags at a profit, but it’s been part of my process up until now. I’m okay with that. And there are bags in my collection that, as I add my holy grails, I know there will be less room for. Everyone is different and I envy those who have the self control and foresight to only purchase bags that they will love just as much in 10 years. I’m getting closer to that!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> My Evernote helped me stop carting the paper notebook. It backs up itself so I never risk losing anything.
> 
> I usually take a water bottle with me but never put it in my bag. I don’t want it sweating on my lining and everything else.  I do put it in my laptop bag when I’m working.
> I just added up how much my bags cost me (not necessarily retail) and it was almost exactly what I thought. To me, it’s a HUGE number when I think I actually spent that on bags. But, they make me happy and we can afford the spend so I don’t really care.
> 
> We definitely spent more time celebrating everything when the kids arrived. That didn’t necessarily mean big gifts thought. While my kids were growing up I focused on presents that were fun but enhanced their intellect and / or creativity. I also made a number of presents so that they could feel how much I cared. The biggest category of gifts was experiences because I felt those “lasted” and stuff wouldn’t. I was right about that. It’s only been in the last 4-5 years I’ve bought my kids more expensive gifts and this is because their value system is set. They never ask for anything and are always happy to received whatever. If I get them something sentimental for $5 or shiny for $500, they're equally grateful.  But, their favorite is always experiences. So I still tend to lean in that direction.
> I have dined in some amazing restaurants across the globe and don’t know where I can go and spend B money on a dinner. Last night Mr. S and I went to the so called #1 steak restaurant in Dallas, the total cost wasn’t brand new Coach or MK money.  So, I’m intrigued and a little terrified by the dining experience in B money territory!!!  Is it that there are a lot of you at the expensive restaurant? With our little family of 4 it would be hard to eat several thousand dollars of anything a piece. LOL!
> 
> Is it that the entree is that expensive? That there are tons of courses and each is expensive? That individual items are rare? That you are getting rare liquors or wines? What kind of cuisine? Tell us more!!!!
> 
> I’m like you. I have 3 bags that are more than $5k retail. To me, that is a LOT to spend on a bag and I’m not really excited to spend that kindness of money again. Spending $2k - $2500 or less is more comfortable and even that seems like a whole lot for what is essentially a pretty leather sack.
> 
> I’m glad I’m pretty content with my collection and don’t feel the hunger to buy I used to feel. Because I can’t keep justifying these levels of expenditure. It doesn’t matter that I can “afford” them. I’m personally reaching my limit on what I want to invest.  There were a couple of recent years that I spent $25k+ on bags. (offset by some selling) I don’t have *any* desire to do that again.
> I want to start tracking my wardrobe better. I think I’ll start a tally list in my Evernote Jan 1 and just add what I wear each day. I was doing Stylebook but it was a pain to photograph all the items.
> Thanks for mentions this. I just downloaded the app. I’ve been using Shopper and they removed some functionality on the free version.
> No, I was originally curious if people had a total max cost they had for their collection and were trying to stay under it. I hadn’t given any thought as to how that would work for them. It doesn’t seem anyone is managing to a total number which as you point out could have a myriad of issues.


I am also curious at how you could spend the price of a Birkin for one meal. It is usually just DH and I. We don't have super expensive restaurants in our town but we never set a dollar limit on eating and when we travel, we try a lot of restaurants. Unless you are buying expensive liquor, it rarely goes over $200-$300.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> For me, it’s not so much selling to buy, but not wanting to buy and buy and buy without getting rid of anything because then I’d have too much and not be able to wear it all as much as I’d like. I’m getting much better at it but, in the past when I didn’t fully understand my own tastes, I would acquire bags that I didn’t love as much as I needed to a few months after purchasing. So, I do still have bags that I use less frequently that I want to cull from my collection to make room for what I absolutely love and will use regularly and never get rid of. So, I have sold bags at a small loss and bags at a bigger loss and bags at a profit, but it’s been part of my process up until now. I’m okay with that. And there are bags in my collection that, as I add my holy grails, I know there will be less room for. Everyone is different and I envy those who have the self control and foresight to only purchase bags that they will love just as much in 10 years. I’m getting closer to that!


I have no idea what I'm going to love in 10 years! Even bags I loved a few years ago, I don't love as much now.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I use the out of milk app. I don't use all the bells and whistles that come with it, but what I like is that if I've put something on my list before, it remains on there, but at the bottom crossed out after I bought it, so it is easy to back through all the crossed out items and check them to put them back on the list. It's like a reminder of all the things we usually need.


Oh, I'll have to look for this! I just use the "Notes" app that comes with my phone, but I like the idea of items staying on the list but automatically crossed out & put on the bottom.

I just loooooove technology!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> For me, it’s not so much selling to buy, but not wanting to buy and buy and buy without getting rid of anything because then I’d have too much and not be able to wear it all as much as I’d like. I’m getting much better at it but, in the past when I didn’t fully understand my own tastes, I would acquire bags that I didn’t love as much as I needed to a few months after purchasing. So, I do still have bags that I use less frequently that I want to cull from my collection to make room for what I absolutely love and will use regularly and never get rid of. So, I have sold bags at a small loss and bags at a bigger loss and bags at a profit, but it’s been part of my process up until now. I’m okay with that. And there are bags in my collection that, as I add my holy grails, I know there will be less room for. Everyone is different and I envy those who have the self control and foresight to only purchase bags that they will love just as much in 10 years. I’m getting closer to that!





whateve said:


> I have no idea what I'm going to love in 10 years! Even bags I loved a few years ago, I don't love as much now.


I’m the same. While I am now definitely buying with a mind to keep as long as I can, I don’t have the capacity to predict what I’ll love in 10 years. As I mentioned, I’m even a little bored with my Chanel classic flaps. I don’t intend to sell them (except maybe the ivory) because I think as @vink said, I’ll love them more when bigger bags come back in. But, I’m not interested in buying any more. Boy bags yes. Classic flaps. Not really. I’m just not excited when j wear them like I am with my newer bags. 

I like new styles and designs. And, I know I’ll add bags now and again. So, my ongoing challenge is be to _really_ be thoughtful in adding.

Knowing I like new is the main driver behind me buying just one bag or so a year. That way, I don’t have a whole lot of bags that are aging out. My collection always feels fresh but, not having a lot of turnover. 

Say if, for example, my reality is I get tired of most bags after 7 years. (?)  If I only bring in 2 bags a year, I’ll only have one bag to sell/rehome 7 years later.  I don’t mind the pace of one or two in and one out each year.  

Ironically, this is also a reason why I make the decision to never go on bans. I don’t want to have a bunch of bags come in one year and then no bags come in the next. If I do that, then say in the 7 years, I’ll be selling a bunch of bags from my buying spree year (hellish hassle) and then feeling the pinch to really want to buy the next year (risk of discontent and more binging.)


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> *For me, it’s not so much selling to buy, but not wanting to buy and buy and buy without getting rid of anything because then I’d have too much and not be able to wear it all as much as I’d like.* I’m getting much better at it but, in the past when I didn’t fully understand my own tastes, I would acquire bags that I didn’t love as much as I needed to a few months after purchasing. So, I do still have bags that I use less frequently that I want to cull from my collection to make room for what I absolutely love and will use regularly and never get rid of. So, I have sold bags at a small loss and bags at a bigger loss and bags at a profit, but it’s been part of my process up until now. I’m okay with that. And there are bags in my collection that, as I add my holy grails, I know there will be less room for. Everyone is different and I envy those who have the self control and foresight to only purchase bags that they will love just as much in 10 years. I’m getting closer to that!


Yes. That's it exactly. When I was new to the world of designer bags (almost exactly 5 years ago, after I joined tPF!) I went a little crazy. The bags I bought weren't terribly expensive, because I didn't know much, and I also bought pre-loved bags at local consignment shops. But within a year I had acquired a LOT of bags! Yikes! 

Joining this thread helped me to take a good hard look at my collection. I de-cluttered the ones I didn't love, not really to make money to finance new purchases, but just to ensure that every time I reached for a bag, it would be a bag that would make smile.

It's taken five years, but I'm (very nearly) satisfied with my collection. As a wise person once said, if you want to become a wine connoisseur, you have to open a LOT of bottles!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was just looking at my closet and had a thought. 

When I was trying to downsize from having over 150 bags, I was overwhelmed with where to start.  So I would randomly pick 5 bags each month and put them in another room. If after a period of time I didn’t want / need them or remember they were there, I would feel good about selling them. 

It’s a little longer term. Usually a month isn’t long enough. So, maybe we can add something like this as a challenge for January and repeat it each trimester

Reverse Love it or List it - Pick a bag that you aren’t sure you want to sell. Place it in an inconvenient spot in your home where you can even have the opportunity to forget it. If after 4 months you haven’t reached for it, commit to selling it. 

(I’ll repost all the January challenges again right before the start of the new year)


----------



## Sparkletastic

We usually do the Bag Showcase by Color early in the year and Bag Showcase by brand in the fall.

Do we want to do these again in 2019? Any suggestions on other ways to get us involved in and excited about the entirety of our collections?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Yes. That's it exactly. When I was new to the world of designer bags (almost exactly 5 years ago, after I joined tPF!) I went a little crazy. The bags I bought weren't terribly expensive, because I didn't know much, and I also bought pre-loved bags at local consignment shops. But within a year I had acquired a LOT of bags! Yikes!
> 
> Joining this thread helped me to take a good hard look at my collection. I de-cluttered the ones I didn't love, not really to make money to finance new purchases, but just to ensure that every time I reached for a bag, it would be a bag that would make smile.
> 
> It's taken five years, but I'm (very nearly) satisfied with my collection. As a wise person once said, if you want to become a wine connoisseur, you have to open a LOT of bottles!


Congrats!  I didn’t realize we started our bag collection journeys at about the same time.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m the same. While I am now definitely buying with a mind to keep as long as I can, I don’t have the capacity to predict what I’ll love in 10 years. As I mentioned, I’m even a little bored with my Chanel classic flaps. I don’t intend to sell them (except maybe the ivory) because I think as @vink said, I’ll love them more when bigger bags come back in. But, I’m not interested in buying any more. Boy bags yes. Classic flaps. Not really. I’m just not excited when j wear them like I am with my newer bags.
> 
> I like new styles and designs. And, I know I’ll add bags now and again. So, my ongoing challenge is be to _really_ be thoughtful in adding.
> 
> Knowing I like new is the main driver behind me buying just one bag or so a year. That way, I don’t have a whole lot of bags that are aging out. My collection always feels fresh but, not having a lot of turnover.
> 
> Say if, for example, my reality is I get tired of most bags after 7 years. (?)  If I only bring in 2 bags a year, I’ll only have one bag to sell/rehome 7 years later.  I don’t mind the pace of one or two in and one out each year.
> 
> Ironically, this is also a reason why I make the decision to never go on bans. I don’t want to have a bunch of bags come in one year and then no bags come in the next. If I do that, then say in the 7 years, I’ll be selling a bunch of bags from my buying spree year (hellish hassle) and then feeling the pinch to really want to buy the next year (risk of discontent and more binging.)


Interesting that you said 7 years. I have two bags in my collection that I bought in 2011, one of which is up for sale. The remaining 2011 bag will then be the one I've owned the longest.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I wanted to share some of my birthday goodies. 

Mr. Sparkle was still fussing about me not asking him to get my new to me Dior WOC when I first saw it. I keep telling him. Old thrifty habits die hard (if at all!) Lol!  So he put the money back in my “fun spend” fund and bought the bag as one of my Bday presents. I used it last night and it’s DEFINITELY love!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   He also surprised me with some other special gifts. I had been wanting these Tom Ford Miranda sunnies ever since I saw them over the summer. Yay!
	

		
			
		

		
	



And, he picked the piece of jewelry  I wanted the most. This gorgeous diamond necklace!   I’m redoing my everyday jewelry and this is perfect!  Classic, not too much but, still loads of sparkle and fun. It coordinates really well with my wedding rings. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 But, now I need some better earrings.  Lol! The ones I have fall a little flat when I’m wearing this.  Lol!  I typically never spent much on earrings. My everyday nice ones are all just metal - white gold or yellow gold - no stones. But, think I’d like one or two good diamond ones for regular wear - a smallish hoop and something snug to the ear (not studs. I don’t like studs). Maybe I’ll ask Santa or the Valentine’s Cupid to put some on the list. LOL!

I also got some wonderful smaller but equally precious gifts from Mr. S and the kids like books, a goofy wine glass, and fuzzy socks I’m a sucker for fuzzy socks!  Mine look like these but, are pink and fuzzy. I’d take a picture but...I’m wearing them. 


I hope everyone follows directions. 

In any case, I am soooo incredibly happy with my  presents. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## catsinthebag

ipsum said:


> @*catsinthebag*
> Do you have GP in gold? If you do, could you describe the colour? The pics I found look more like vivid tan but I'm not sure if that's the truth knowing Negonda has matter effect.



I _had _a gold Garden Party but sold it. Still have some photos though. This one shows the color pretty accurately. I’d describe it as caramel. Too dark to call it tan, too light to be cognac. I never understood why Hermes calls it “gold,” but then again, their “blue jean” doesn’t look like denim! HTH.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> We usually do the Bag Showcase by Color early in the year and Bag Showcase by brand in the fall.
> 
> Do we want to do these again in 2019? Any suggestions on other ways to get us involved in and excited about the entirety of our collections?


How about by style like cross body , backpack, satchel, totes, wallet on a strap, shoulder, evening etc.


----------



## pdxhb

I'm in awe of this level of organization! @catsinthebag I love your bullet journal - it's super clear and gets the job done. 

If I change bags as frequently as once a week in my job I get too many comments about it (stands out in that environment) so I have started to look to weekends as an opportunity to carry my less work-ish bags in rotation. I can get away with switching SLGs more frequently, thank goodness. Nothing like feeling self-conscious at work!

Thinking about different journaling tools out there, I might make use of my One Note to track bag wears. Now that I think about it, one 2019 goal is probably going to be around being sure I do change out every 2 weeks, at the very least, so that I keep things in rotation. 
My previous boss swears by One Note for all of her task and priority management, and I admit that it's become really useful for me both for day job and personal organization. For work I do a weekly agenda of tasks and calendar items, while personally it's more like monthly with some weekly goals / due dates embedded. It helps that it's equally accessible via phone or computer, so I never end up doubling up with paper notes or messages on my various to-do items and logs. 



catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666





Sparkletastic said:


> ....Your photo is so freeing. I wanted to start a bullet journal but when I see people using 10,000 colored pencils and drawing photos, I get overwhelmed.
> View attachment 4287122
> View attachment 4287123
> 
> I don’t have it in me to do this on a daily basis.
> 
> So, I’m going to look into doing one again.
> 
> Do you take your with you or is this your once a day check in at home?





Sparkletastic said:


> My Evernote helped me stop carting the paper notebook. It backs up itself so I never risk losing anything.
> 
> ....I want to start tracking my wardrobe better. I think I’ll start a tally list in my Evernote Jan 1 and just add what I wear each day. I was doing Stylebook but it was a pain to photograph all the items.
> Thanks for mentions this. I just downloaded the app. I’ve been using Shopper and they removed some functionality on the free version.


----------



## bellarusa

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m getting much better at it but, in the past when I didn’t fully understand my own tastes, I would acquire bags that I didn’t love as much as I needed to a few months after purchasing.



I think this is what I'm trying to get to - which is that in the past I didn't understand my needs well, but now I hope I'm better at it.

I definitely think I'm adopting "better fewer, but better" as my new motto.


----------



## catsinthebag

CeeJay said:


> Interesting thread; I have really curbed my Handbag spending and while I have always been a Balenciaga gal, I will only spend the $$$ if it's an old bag (Chevre) and RARE .. period!!!  I have so many bags, that I really don't need anymore .. and when I see something I like, I question myself "do you REALLY need this?" and most of the times, the answer is 'NO'!!
> 
> Since I also design/make jewelry (high-karat gold & diamonds), most of my energies / $$$ has been on that.  I buy gold that I can recycle and get my gemstones from overseas wholesalers whom I trust.  Been working on getting my line together; alas, I need to find a cheaper goldsmith out here in LA 'cos that is what is using up all my funds.
> 
> More importantly, after being laid off from Corporate America in 2016 (I guess my shelf-life was up), my work has been sporadic .. which is ridiculous because it's not like I don't have the skills, it's that companies want cheap labor and I'm not going to bust my a@@ to work cheap!!!



I’d love to see some of the pieces you’ve designed!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> One other comment on the ivory. One reason I don’t want to sell is because, as you say, it is a hard to find combination. I love having the bijoux chain.  Maybe I need to find anouther bag with the chain in a better color for me. Or maybe I just need to admire this chain and let the bag go for something I love wearing. OMG! Your photo is so freeing. I wanted to start a bullet journal but when I see people using 10,000 colored pencils and drawing photos, I get overwhelmed.
> View attachment 4287122
> View attachment 4287123
> 
> I don’t have it in me to do this on a daily basis.
> 
> So, I’m going to look into doing one again.
> 
> Do you take your with you or is this your once a day check in at home?
> My tracking has been invaluable. I’m glad it’s worked for you too!.



When I first started looking at bullet journals online, it was a little intimidating to see everyone’s pretty journals with all the colors, stickers and decorative tape. And I tried that, for about a week. And then I just started doing it the way that was most natural to me, with my blue ballpoint pen. The whole idea is to make it work for you, whatever that means. 

I have to say, I felt a little weird posting those photos. Glad they got such a positive response!


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> Interesting that you said 7 years. I have two bags in my collection that I bought in 2011, one of which is up for sale. The remaining 2011 bag will then be the one I've owned the longest.



There’s an idea for a slow week:

What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I wanted to share some of my birthday goodies.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle was still fussing about me not asking him to get my new to me Dior WOC when I first saw it. I keep telling him. Old thrifty habits die hard (if at all!) Lol!  So he put the money back in my “fun spend” fund and bought the bag as one of my Bday presents. I used it last night and it’s DEFINITELY love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also surprised me with some other special gifts. I had been wanting these Tom Ford Miranda sunnies ever since I saw them over the summer. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287215
> 
> And, he picked the piece of jewelry  I wanted the most. This gorgeous diamond necklace!   I’m redoing my everyday jewelry and this is perfect!  Classic, not too much but, still loads of sparkle and fun. It coordinates really well with my wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, now I need some better earrings.  Lol! The ones I have fall a little flat when I’m wearing this.  Lol!  I typically never spent much on earrings. My everyday nice ones are all just metal - white gold or yellow gold - no stones. But, think I’d like one or two good diamond ones for regular wear - a smallish hoop and something snug to the ear (not studs. I don’t like studs). Maybe I’ll ask Santa or the Valentine’s Cupid to put some on the list. LOL!
> 
> I also got some wonderful smaller but equally precious gifts from Mr. S and the kids like books, a goofy wine glass, and fuzzy socks I’m a sucker for fuzzy socks!  Mine look like these but, are pink and fuzzy. I’d take a picture but...I’m wearing them.
> View attachment 4287220
> 
> I hope everyone follows directions.
> 
> In any case, I am soooo incredibly happy with my  presents. Thanks for letting me share.



I love all your gifts! That necklace is amazing — please post a mod shot! And yes, you definitely need earrings to go with it.


----------



## Lake Effect

@Rhl2987 Thank you 
@ElainePG  With a bag that is in decent condition, and with the right products, you can do a lot! The black bag was over all in great shape, no edge wear, a couple scratches, but it was universally faded. When my usual conditioners did not do the trick, I used a black dye /recolorant suggested by another rehabber (no, *not* the Kiwi polish with the sponge top applicator from the supermarket!!), with a final conditioner for the glow! The taupe bag has wrinkling under flap and on the bottom , but the leather on the flap is luscious, if I may say so. So so sorry to hear about the bag that stolen .
@Sparkletastic I don’t think they will bring back unlined bags with a plain suede interior anytime soon, if at all. And if they use the original weight leather, I don’t think it is conducive to lining because of the bulk factor. People do have nice things to say about the Coach Rogue.
@eggtartapproved Glad to see you, fellow vintage Coach carrier 
@vink The Patti is such a great bag when I want to put out an understated yet professional look. And carries a bit. My company came under new ownership earlier this year. When I was going to our new office location and meeting the new owners for the first time, I wore my *interview* outfit and carried this Patti. She’s got my back for subtlely looking professional and stylish.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> 
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?


By oldest, you mean the bag we've owned the longest, right? Because I have bags that very vintage but haven't owned very long.

This is the bag I've owned since October 2011. I use it sparingly. It is very delicate so I've never felt I can use a lot. I thought about selling it right after I first got it when I saw how delicate it is. I like carrying it this time of year. It seems like a good holiday bag. I just moved into it. I've kind of forgotten about it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> 
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?


The bag I’ve owned the longest is my small Prada double zip tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano with ghw.  I bought it preloved in early 2014. I still use it and love it. It’s practical and attractive. It’s not my favorite bag by any stretch but, it has a happy place in my collection.


catsinthebag said:


> I love all your gifts! That necklace is amazing — please post a mod shot! And yes, you definitely need earrings to go with it.


Thank you!  I’ll definitely post a mod shot soon! (And I’ll tell Mr. S that my pocket friends say he needs to get moving on the earrings.)


----------



## eggtartapproved

@whateve perfect bag for the holidays!!


----------



## scrpo83

My resolution for next year is to keep doing my bag rotation schedule consistently..I have notice 2 bags from my current rotation looking a bit tired and in need of sprucing up or maybe retired indefinitely..if this happens in 2019, then I'll be on the look out of a replacement bag..

On another note my oldest bag is my Coach Brooke in Eggplant which i got almost 9 years back..I'm still using it when it turns come up in my rotation schedule (though it is one of the bags that is looking a bit tired)..


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> By oldest, you mean the bag we've owned the longest, right? Because I have bags that very vintage but haven't owned very long.
> 
> This is the bag I've owned since October 2011. I use it sparingly. It is very delicate so I've never felt I can use a lot. I thought about selling it right after I first got it when I saw how delicate it is. I like carrying it this time of year. It seems like a good holiday bag. I just moved into it. I've kind of forgotten about it.



Yes, I mean the one you’ve owned the longest! This is a really pretty bag, The leather looks like it has a great sheen. Or is it fabric?


----------



## catsinthebag

This is my oldest (owned the longest) bag: Mark Cross Murphy bag, a Christmas present from DH-to-be in 1993. It was our first Christmas together and I had NO idea he would get me this. A very stylish female friend of his had one and I fell head over heels for it. At the time, it was the absolute coolest bag I had ever seen. Although I didn’t know it at the time, it was probably the bag that foreshadowed me falling down the rabbit hole of premiere designer bags. What was clear at the time was that this man really paid attention to what I like! 

I still have the bag, but haven’t worn it in years. It’s leather lined and pretty heavy, but the quality is top notch. Mark Cross seems to be making a comeback and I am intrigued!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

whateve said:


> ... I also keep track of how much I've made or lost on each item I've sold. I include other things I've sold in that sales list, like kids clothes, school books, various household items, and things I've bought at thrift stores specifically for selling. At this point, my profits from sales more than cover the money I've spent on my collection, so I should be guilt-free.



That's really nice, whateve, knowing that your profit surpasses your bag expense. I do not keep track of how much my collection costs. I wish I have your time and energy to do so. I also sell other stuff we don't use at home aside from my bags. My problem was, even if I intended to save and not touch the profit from my sales, I justify buying a bag (whether brand new or pre-loved) bec. I have the funds thru my sales and not "fresh money". And that's what I want to avoid this 2019. My main goal is to save, save, save! 

At the start of 2018, I have bags in mind to buy. But as the year progresses, I've sold and bought bags and finally, I think I've got myself covered bag-wise. So personally, I don't think I really have to buy another one. I'm surprised at myself bec. I don't even have a bag wish list unlike before. In my small collection, I still have a hard time rotating my bags. I noticed that as I get older, I prefer not switching bags often. It has become a hassle for me.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sparkletastic said:


> I wanted to share some of my birthday goodies.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle was still fussing about me not asking him to get my new to me Dior WOC when I first saw it. I keep telling him. Old thrifty habits die hard (if at all!) Lol!  So he put the money back in my “fun spend” fund and bought the bag as one of my Bday presents. I used it last night and it’s DEFINITELY love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also surprised me with some other special gifts. I had been wanting these Tom Ford Miranda sunnies ever since I saw them over the summer. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287215
> 
> And, he picked the piece of jewelry  I wanted the most. This gorgeous diamond necklace!   I’m redoing my everyday jewelry and this is perfect!  Classic, not too much but, still loads of sparkle and fun. It coordinates really well with my wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, now I need some better earrings.  Lol! The ones I have fall a little flat when I’m wearing this.  Lol!  I typically never spent much on earrings. My everyday nice ones are all just metal - white gold or yellow gold - no stones. But, think I’d like one or two good diamond ones for regular wear - a smallish hoop and something snug to the ear (not studs. I don’t like studs). Maybe I’ll ask Santa or the Valentine’s Cupid to put some on the list. LOL!
> 
> I also got some wonderful smaller but equally precious gifts from Mr. S and the kids like books, a goofy wine glass, and fuzzy socks I’m a sucker for fuzzy socks!  Mine look like these but, are pink and fuzzy. I’d take a picture but...I’m wearing them. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4287220
> 
> I hope everyone follows directions. [emoji38]
> 
> In any case, I am soooo incredibly happy with my  presents. Thanks for letting me share.



Such lovely gifts! It was so sweet of Mr. S to insist on buying you the Dior.

Cute socks! I bake cookies. Wish I could send you some [emoji514][emoji514][emoji514][emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

catsinthebag said:


> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?



I'm not exactly sure but most probably it's my LV Pochette Accessoires OM. Bought it pre-loved in 2011. I still have it and use it. Very handy as I bought a crossbody strap for it. 



whateve said:


> This is the bag I've owned since October 2011. I use it sparingly. It is very delicate so I've never felt I can use a lot. I thought about selling it right after I first got it when I saw how delicate it is. I like carrying it this time of year. It seems like a good holiday bag. I just moved into it. I've kind of forgotten about it.



True. It's a good holiday bag. Perfect color for the season. Still looks new! Lovely! 




catsinthebag said:


> This is my oldest (owned the longest) bag: Mark Cross Murphy bag, a Christmas present from DH-to-be in 1993. It was our first Christmas together and I had NO idea he would get me this. A very stylish female friend of his had one and I fell head over heels for it. At the time, it was the absolute coolest bag I had ever seen. Although I didn’t know it at the time, it was probably the bag that foreshadowed me falling down the rabbit hole of premiere designer bags. What was clear at the time was that this man really paid attention to what I like!
> 
> I still have the bag, but haven’t worn it in years. It’s leather lined and pretty heavy, but the quality is top notch. Mark Cross seems to be making a comeback and I am intrigued!
> 
> View attachment 4287427



It looks like such a sturdy bag! And it even looks brand new.


----------



## catsinthebag

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I'm not exactly sure but most probably it's my LV Pochette Accessoires OM. Bought it pre-loved in 2011. I still have it and use it. Very handy as I bought a crossbody strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> True. It's a good holiday bag. Perfect color for the season. Still looks new! Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like such a sturdy bag! And it even looks brand new.



Sturdy is a good word for it. I wore the heck out of it for a long time, and the only wear I can see is a little on the edge of the strap.

The LV Pochette Accessoires seems like such a great little bag, especially with the crossbody strap. I don’t think that one will ever go out of style!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> By oldest, you mean the bag we've owned the longest, right? Because I have bags that very vintage but haven't owned very long.
> 
> This is the bag I've owned since October 2011. I use it sparingly. It is very delicate so I've never felt I can use a lot. I thought about selling it right after I first got it when I saw how delicate it is. I like carrying it this time of year. It seems like a good holiday bag. I just moved into it. I've kind of forgotten about it.


This is a happy bag. It just made me smile to see it!

Isn’t this from the Poppy line that Coach had? I understand why they discontinued the line since they were taking the brand in a different (and needed) direction but, I loved a number of the Poppy items because they were unabashedly fun.


catsinthebag said:


> This is my oldest (owned the longest) bag: Mark Cross Murphy bag, a Christmas present from DH-to-be in 1993. It was our first Christmas together and I had NO idea he would get me this. A very stylish female friend of his had one and I fell head over heels for it. At the time, it was the absolute coolest bag I had ever seen. Although I didn’t know it at the time, it was probably the bag that foreshadowed me falling down the rabbit hole of premiere designer bags. What was clear at the time was that this man really paid attention to what I like!
> 
> I still have the bag, but haven’t worn it in years. It’s leather lined and pretty heavy, but the quality is top notch. Mark Cross seems to be making a comeback and I am intrigued!
> 
> View attachment 4287427


I know zero about MC but I’ve seen a couple of his bags shown on tPF and really liked them. This is a very cool vintage-y one.


LVintage_LVoe said:


> Such lovely gifts! It was so sweet of Mr. S to insist on buying you the Dior.
> 
> Cute socks! I bake cookies. Wish I could send you some [emoji514][emoji514][emoji514][emoji4]


Thanks!  I don’t eat many sweets but, cookies are definitely a serious love of mine. I would happily accept!

Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?

My favorite main meal items are seafood - anything that swims, floats, creeps or crawls in the water will get happily eaten by me. My favorite dessert is WARM SUGAR COOKIES!!!  My favorite drink is fresh lemonade. I like lemonade so much that I can’t have it in the house and avoid it like it’s crack. I would drink a gallon a day and keep looking for more. LOL!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a happy bag. It just made me smile to see it!
> 
> Isn’t this from the Poppy line that Coach had? I understand why they discontinued the line since they were taking the brand in a different (and needed) direction but, I loved a number of the Poppy items because they were unabashedly fun.
> I know zero about MC but I’ve seen a couple of his bags shown on tPF and really liked them. This is a very cool vintage-y one.
> Thanks!  I don’t eat many sweets but, cookies are definitely a serious love of mine. I would happily accept!
> 
> Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?
> 
> My favorite main meal items are seafood - anything that swims, floats, creeps or crawls in the water will get happily eaten by me. My favorite dessert is WARM SUGAR COOKIES!!!  My favorite drink is fresh lemonade. I like lemonade so much that I can’t have it in the house and avoid it like it’s crack. I would drink a gallon a day and keep looking for more. LOL!


Thank you! It's a Poppy bag. 

My favorite main meal foods are steak and curry. I love creamy curry sauces like Indian korma and Thai panang. My favorite dessert is a hot fudge sundae. I mostly drink water but I love pina coladas.


----------



## whateve

eggtartapproved said:


> @whateve perfect bag for the holidays!!


Thank you!


catsinthebag said:


> Yes, I mean the one you’ve owned the longest! This is a really pretty bag, The leather looks like it has a great sheen. Or is it fabric?


It's leather. It was called sparkle suede. It has a suede texture but is very smooth with not a lot of nap.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> This is my oldest (owned the longest) bag: Mark Cross Murphy bag, a Christmas present from DH-to-be in 1993. It was our first Christmas together and I had NO idea he would get me this. A very stylish female friend of his had one and I fell head over heels for it. At the time, it was the absolute coolest bag I had ever seen. Although I didn’t know it at the time, it was probably the bag that foreshadowed me falling down the rabbit hole of premiere designer bags. What was clear at the time was that this man really paid attention to what I like!
> 
> I still have the bag, but haven’t worn it in years. It’s leather lined and pretty heavy, but the quality is top notch. Mark Cross seems to be making a comeback and I am intrigued!
> 
> View attachment 4287427


I love this look! How wonderful that your DH started you on your handbag journey.


----------



## misstrine85

I’d like to try as well 

I have just gotten my HG (LV Speedy B 35 in DE) a few weeks ago, and I feel so content. I don’t know why I havn’t bought it earlier! 

I actually don’t purchase that many bags - or SLGs for that matter - so for me it will also be the challenge to wear a very downscaled amount of bags in 2019. I am trying to live more minimalistic in all aspects of life. I hope that is allowed in this thread?

The bags I have chosen are
- My new Speedy (of course)
- My DE pochette with crossbody strap
- My fuchsia epi pochette with crossbody strap
- My denim Chanel 2.55

I will also choose one Longchamp, either my peacock Le Pliage or black or beige Planetes.

And then one bag in between a pochette and Speedy for when I am going out at night but need extra stuff than a pochette can hold, and a bag that can take a bit of rough. I am unsure about this ATM, but I think it might be my honeycolored Botkier Sophie. 

I am a new mom so I mostly use my epi pochette when out with my son and then I can keep extra stuff in his diaperbag (a sporty backpack which does not count [emoji1]). 

I am considering buying a mini pochette and a cles and using them as a wallet instead of my LV mono Emilie. I have done that before with great pleasure, but it was stolen six years ago along with my agenda. 

I look forward to join [emoji1]


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Very interesting! Thank you for sharing. When I was in my last job, I also was in the same situation to you in my marriage. And I’d say our gift giving was similar as well. Sometimes, I feel like I can buy myself the more expensive gifts that I want to, but the inexpensive gifts my husband gets me are special because he picked them. For early Christmas presents, he got me a couple of maternity outfits he chose himself, and I opened them and started using them a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Also, wow about your fancy meals and expensive trips!! It’s nice to spend quality and memorable time together like that! I’ve been to a couple of very nice meals in my life but certainly nothing anywhere near that. Someday...



Well, those fancy meals and trips are from my parents to the whole family. If it’s me, we’d just book a reasonably priced hotel in a good location where we’d have easy access to places we want to be and eat at local restaurant. Some maybe famous. Some maybe just street food. Nothing fancy from me. I do not have that level of purchasing power, yet.


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> If you don't need to free up the funds tied into this bag, it'd be good wait till spring when this colour is back in trend and you might get more inspiration to pair it with your outfits. You might fall in love with the colour or not. At least, you've tried to make it work. Seller's remorse is the worst. You need to be sure that you want to sell the bag.
> 
> 
> If you ever decide to get a white bag, you might like to consider something from lower price point because white will eventually turn to yellow and colour transfer is another problem. My white bags are all chrome tanned with "covered" feeling on the leather which offer greater protection than vegetable tanned.
> 
> 
> I don't know and to be honest, I don't want to add up  It's enought for me that a) I stay within my budget and b) every purchase is well-thought-out / no impulse purchases / no buyer's remorse. Great way of using Pinterest! We have no gift policy so we put emphasis on quality time spent together. No headaches
> 
> 
> It'd be nice to hear your opinion about the quality of the leather if you decide to get something for your aunt from them. I know they offer free returns, but still, I hate any unnecessary returns which could be avoided upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> You've such a great friend, Vink!!! Mine just encourage me to purchase anything I have an eye on so PF is my only help to buy more mindfully which is why I highly appreciate everyone's input. In my opinion, you can absolutely carry a mini if that's the size which works for you.
> 
> 
> I use paper planner as well because my diary on smartphone might get erased after any update. Lesson learned. Of course, I set reminders if there's something important I need to remember. If you need any inspiration for bullet journaling, this is an excellent source: https://www.reddit.com/r/bulletjournal/
> 
> @*catsinthebag*
> Do you have GP in gold? If you do, could you describe the colour? The pics I found look more like vivid tan but I'm not sure if that's the truth knowing Negonda has matter effect.



Thanks! [emoji4] I actually have both type of friends. One that will encourage me to buy and one that will likely to stop me from buying. So, once they both agree, I think there must be something there. [emoji28] And no. The mini is horrible size on me. And it cannot really carry anything. I’m good with medium-sized up. So, I’m saving my jumbo. I know I’ll get to wear them anyway. I really don’t care for mini bag. They’re not functional for me. Cute, yes. Good usage, definitely no. Even a m/l doesn’t hold enough. I use mine as a wedding bag. 

I lost tons of my PDF documents (around 3,xxx) during latest iPad update, too. It hurts so bad. And I like my calendar tangible. I’ll check out your link. Thank you very much! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> I can only keep up with this thread when I have a relatively lax work load (and right now I’m off work for a fortnight ).



It’s ok. Happened to me countless of time. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> DH and I are getting ready to go food-shopping in a little while. I said to him "Help me make a shopping list, please." He said "Shall I get you a piece of paper?" I said "What for? I'm putting the list on my phone!!!"



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] May I say I love him? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] What did he do then? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I use the out of milk app. I don't use all the bells and whistles that come with it, but what I like is that if I've put something on my list before, it remains on there, but at the bottom crossed out after I bought it, so it is easy to back through all the crossed out items and check them to put them back on the list. It's like a reminder of all the things we usually need.



That sounds super interesting. But I like browsing my refrigerator. [emoji848] as well as the supermarket aisles. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] Will this work? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## vink

CeeJay said:


> Interesting thread; I have really curbed my Handbag spending and while I have always been a Balenciaga gal, I will only spend the $$$ if it's an old bag (Chevre) and RARE .. period!!!  I have so many bags, that I really don't need anymore .. and when I see something I like, I question myself "do you REALLY need this?" and most of the times, the answer is 'NO'!!
> 
> Since I also design/make jewelry (high-karat gold & diamonds), most of my energies / $$$ has been on that.  I buy gold that I can recycle and get my gemstones from overseas wholesalers whom I trust.  Been working on getting my line together; alas, I need to find a cheaper goldsmith out here in LA 'cos that is what is using up all my funds.
> 
> More importantly, after being laid off from Corporate America in 2016 (I guess my shelf-life was up), my work has been sporadic .. which is ridiculous because it's not like I don't have the skills, it's that companies want cheap labor and I'm not going to bust my a@@ to work cheap!!!



Hi Ceejay! Sorry about your work, but glad to hear you’re getting your jewelry line up. I hope it goes well. I really admire your Bal closet. It’s like heaven. Seeing you here makes me miss some other Bal girls like LovelyGarments. It’s been such a long time. And I think your rainbow stack is really a museum quality so if you want to ease out on spending, it wouldn’t be hard?


----------



## vink

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Wow, 15 pages already? I don't know how I'll be able to keep up. But I'm so happy for this thread. It has really grown through the years!
> 
> I've been MIA most of the time in the 2018 thread. My last post was in October I think and I was able to do some of the challenges but wasn't able to share it with you guys. Then MIA again in November. I'm now watching a replay of the recently concluded Miss Universe (so proud of our "kababayan" Catriona Gray for winning the crown!) and thought I would drop by.
> 
> Anyways, my resolution for 2019 is to not add anymore bags or SLGs unless I sell first (or not buy at all even if I made a sale). Bec. most of the time, what happens is that I will buy a bag and promise to sell one but it never really happens. Now, I want to really, really do this. I am quite satisfied with my current small collection.
> 
> Also, I've been watching minimalist videos for the past months because I want to get rid of clutter once and for all. I'm learning to be more intentional with my purchases not only with my bags but with other things. So that being said, when January comes and my kids go back to school, I will spend most of my free time decluttering rather than my usual bag/wallet stalking (and eventually, buying.) Lol! I will either sell, give a friend/close relative, or donate stuff. The money I will save from the sales will not fund a new bag but rather will go into a savings account, most probably my children's kiddie savings account. They're growing up too fast so I'm starting to teach them the value of saving money. I should set a good example then.[emoji6]
> 
> This is kinda long already. So, I might go MIA again and return back from time to time to report or do a challenge. I know I am always welcome here with my pocket friends, old and new.
> 
> Thanks again egg, for such a wonderful and successful thread.



Hi! I’m glad to see you back! Oh... that lady is fierce. I didn’t watch the contest even though it hosted here, but her swirl is so famous among the social media here. People keep saying that she swirls like a Queen! And from some video clips that I got to watch, I’ve got to agree with them. She timed it so perfectly. The hair, the step and everything. She’s got it all. Congrats on winning the title. And yes. Going more minimalist will be nice, too. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Oh my, I am already behind!
> I read along with the 2018 thread and it inspired me to pay attention to my thought process with purchasing/selling/selecting what to wear. I recently spent more than originally planned because a favorite brand is closing, so need to strategize if I want to add anything to my collection. Looking ahead I am also working with a reduced budget because I changed jobs. Will work on exactly what my resolution list is for 2019, but for the moment there is just this one:
> Keep my closet organized and clean so that I can easily grab a bag without digging!
> I managed to do a big clear-out over the last six months or so and re-organized based on a couple failed attempts. Now I have current season bags on lower cubbies where I can reach them. Also, I am coming to terms with how limited my space is/how much I do not want to be a hoarder. Not quite ready for a one in/one out commitment, but am getting close.



Oy... you wouldn’t want to know what a damage Marco did to my closet and my account. I still don’t know whether if I should count all his “closing order” into my buying or not since they’re not like I’ll not buy them. But I’ll definitely phase them into a longer period of time if not for his business closing right now. But my wallet is crying and crying and crying.


----------



## LuxMan

Hello, I am trying to purchase a man bag and I need help deciding what color to buy from, below are the pictures of the Versace Man Clutch/Pouch. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I can get the red version on sale but the black version is full price. Any advice?


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> My Evernote helped me stop carting the paper notebook. It backs up itself so I never risk losing anything.
> 
> I usually take a water bottle with me but never put it in my bag. I don’t want it sweating on my lining and everything else.  I do put it in my laptop bag when I’m working.
> I just added up how much my bags cost me (not necessarily retail) and it was almost exactly what I thought. To me, it’s a HUGE number when I think I actually spent that on bags. But, they make me happy and we can afford the spend so I don’t really care.
> 
> We definitely spent more time celebrating everything when the kids arrived. That didn’t necessarily mean big gifts thought. While my kids were growing up I focused on presents that were fun but enhanced their intellect and / or creativity. I also made a number of presents so that they could feel how much I cared. The biggest category of gifts was experiences because I felt those “lasted” and stuff wouldn’t. I was right about that. It’s only been in the last 4-5 years I’ve bought my kids more expensive gifts and this is because their value system is set. They never ask for anything and are always happy to received whatever. If I get them something sentimental for $5 or shiny for $500, they're equally grateful.  But, their favorite is always experiences. So I still tend to lean in that direction.
> I have dined in some amazing restaurants across the globe and don’t know where I can go and spend B money on a dinner. Last night Mr. S and I went to the so called #1 steak restaurant in Dallas, the total cost wasn’t brand new Coach or MK money.  So, I’m intrigued and a little terrified by the dining experience in B money territory!!!  Is it that there are a lot of you at the expensive restaurant? With our little family of 4 it would be hard to eat several thousand dollars of anything a piece. LOL!
> 
> Is it that the entree is that expensive? That there are tons of courses and each is expensive? That individual items are rare? That you are getting rare liquors or wines? What kind of cuisine? Tell us more!!!!
> 
> I’m like you. I have 3 bags that are more than $5k retail. To me, that is a LOT to spend on a bag and I’m not really excited to spend that kindness of money again. Spending $2k - $2500 or less is more comfortable and even that seems like a whole lot for what is essentially a pretty leather sack.
> 
> I’m glad I’m pretty content with my collection and don’t feel the hunger to buy I used to feel. Because I can’t keep justifying these levels of expenditure. It doesn’t matter that I can “afford” them. I’m personally reaching my limit on what I want to invest.  There were a couple of recent years that I spent $25k+ on bags. (offset by some selling) I don’t have *any* desire to do that again.
> I want to start tracking my wardrobe better. I think I’ll start a tally list in my Evernote Jan 1 and just add what I wear each day. I was doing Stylebook but it was a pain to photograph all the items.
> Thanks for mentions this. I just downloaded the app. I’ve been using Shopper and they removed some functionality on the free version.
> No, I was originally curious if people had a total max cost they had for their collection and were trying to stay under it. I hadn’t given any thought as to how that would work for them. It doesn’t seem anyone is managing to a total number which as you point out could have a myriad of issues.



For the whole family, it’ll be both my parents, me and my two brothers, our spouses and 2 grand kids. The full course is about 8-10 courses meals so yeah... and with the ingredients these days especially in eastern cuisine, it’s very possible.

I value experience than present, too. But when my kid attend school and grow up around everyone that celebrate Christmas and get many many gifts, it’s kinda hard. [emoji28] I think I’m quite lucky none of the patients at our old school were over spending on those or even if they were, we didn’t know. This new school though it’s just so much different. Kids with iPhone XR everywhere, personal iPad to play Roblox and YouTube, and everybody must have Smiggles. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] I feel so lucky DD doesn’t care. It seems like she has her own set of values and knows what she wants in life. (At least, at the level of what an 8 years old can do) I only gift her one Christmas present, but we try to take trips quite often and join in any interesting activities as much as we can.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

bellarusa said:


> I think this is what I'm trying to get to - which is that in the past I didn't understand my needs well, but now I hope I'm better at it.
> 
> I definitely think I'm adopting "better fewer, but better" as my new motto.


You know, my father said this to me the other day. That I should buy a few items but the best in class (that I can afford) for everything I buy. 

I get the sentiment, but I think there’s so much choice and an imperfect correlation between price and quality, plus preferences and options are constantly changing (e.g. new models in technology, or trends in mini vs big bags etc.) which makes it hard sometimes to follow the “buy few, but best in class” advice if you don’t know for sure what best in class is! 

Plus, best in class isn’t always age appropriate. Best in class skincare may be La Prairie skincare or Hermés only bag collections but I don’t think I would benefit from or enjoy those at the age of 32. For example, I know that I objectively derive more pleasure from a Marmont crossbody in Hibiscus Red than I would from a crossbody K25 in Rouge Grenat if I owned it.

That’s funny actually. I think some accessories age you. 

What do others think?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> I wanted to share some of my birthday goodies.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle was still fussing about me not asking him to get my new to me Dior WOC when I first saw it. I keep telling him. Old thrifty habits die hard (if at all!) Lol!  So he put the money back in my “fun spend” fund and bought the bag as one of my Bday presents. I used it last night and it’s DEFINITELY love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also surprised me with some other special gifts. I had been wanting these Tom Ford Miranda sunnies ever since I saw them over the summer. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287215
> 
> And, he picked the piece of jewelry  I wanted the most. This gorgeous diamond necklace!   I’m redoing my everyday jewelry and this is perfect!  Classic, not too much but, still loads of sparkle and fun. It coordinates really well with my wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, now I need some better earrings.  Lol! The ones I have fall a little flat when I’m wearing this.  Lol!  I typically never spent much on earrings. My everyday nice ones are all just metal - white gold or yellow gold - no stones. But, think I’d like one or two good diamond ones for regular wear - a smallish hoop and something snug to the ear (not studs. I don’t like studs). Maybe I’ll ask Santa or the Valentine’s Cupid to put some on the list. LOL!
> 
> I also got some wonderful smaller but equally precious gifts from Mr. S and the kids like books, a goofy wine glass, and fuzzy socks I’m a sucker for fuzzy socks!  Mine look like these but, are pink and fuzzy. I’d take a picture but...I’m wearing them.
> View attachment 4287220
> 
> I hope everyone follows directions.
> 
> In any case, I am soooo incredibly happy with my  presents. Thanks for letting me share.


Yay for Mr Sparkle! These are lovely presents. Enjoy all of them!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I am also curious at how you could spend the price of a Birkin for one meal. It is usually just DH and I. We don't have super expensive restaurants in our town but we never set a dollar limit on eating and when we travel, we try a lot of restaurants. Unless you are buying expensive liquor, it rarely goes over $200-$300.



Perhaps because when we go as a family, it’s really a big group of family. [emoji28] And the price of a really pricey restaurant here can be astronomical if you want it to be. My dad doesn’t like traveling (that’s my mom’s thing), but he loves to treat us and good food is what he deem best because it gets everyone together.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> We usually do the Bag Showcase by Color early in the year and Bag Showcase by brand in the fall.
> 
> Do we want to do these again in 2019? Any suggestions on other ways to get us involved in and excited about the entirety of our collections?



Feel free to do so. I’m sure there must be someone that’ll enjoy this challenge and it’s actually a good one to reflects on one’s collection, but I have to opt out of it this year again. This challenge is too much for me. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I wanted to share some of my birthday goodies.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle was still fussing about me not asking him to get my new to me Dior WOC when I first saw it. I keep telling him. Old thrifty habits die hard (if at all!) Lol!  So he put the money back in my “fun spend” fund and bought the bag as one of my Bday presents. I used it last night and it’s DEFINITELY love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also surprised me with some other special gifts. I had been wanting these Tom Ford Miranda sunnies ever since I saw them over the summer. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287215
> 
> And, he picked the piece of jewelry  I wanted the most. This gorgeous diamond necklace!   I’m redoing my everyday jewelry and this is perfect!  Classic, not too much but, still loads of sparkle and fun. It coordinates really well with my wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, now I need some better earrings.  Lol! The ones I have fall a little flat when I’m wearing this.  Lol!  I typically never spent much on earrings. My everyday nice ones are all just metal - white gold or yellow gold - no stones. But, think I’d like one or two good diamond ones for regular wear - a smallish hoop and something snug to the ear (not studs. I don’t like studs). Maybe I’ll ask Santa or the Valentine’s Cupid to put some on the list. LOL!
> 
> I also got some wonderful smaller but equally precious gifts from Mr. S and the kids like books, a goofy wine glass, and fuzzy socks I’m a sucker for fuzzy socks!  Mine look like these but, are pink and fuzzy. I’d take a picture but...I’m wearing them.
> View attachment 4287220
> 
> I hope everyone follows directions.
> 
> In any case, I am soooo incredibly happy with my  presents. Thanks for letting me share.



Your DH is incredibly sweet. And I like the necklace. I’m contemplating getting a similar one, but can’t pull the trigger, yet. This year isn’t a good year for us business-wise so I don’t think it’s time for a diamond purchase. [emoji848] Funny I rarely think of this when it comes to bags. [emoji848] Wear yours in good health!


----------



## vink

Lake Effect said:


> @Rhl2987 Thank you
> @ElainePG  With a bag that is in decent condition, and with the right products, you can do a lot! The black bag was over all in great shape, no edge wear, a couple scratches, but it was universally faded. When my usual conditioners did not do the trick, I used a black dye /recolorant suggested by another rehabber (no, *not* the Kiwi polish with the sponge top applicator from the supermarket!!), with a final conditioner for the glow! The taupe bag has wrinkling under flap and on the bottom , but the leather on the flap is luscious, if I may say so. So so sorry to hear about the bag that stolen .
> @Sparkletastic I don’t think they will bring back unlined bags with a plain suede interior anytime soon, if at all. And if they use the original weight leather, I don’t think it is conducive to lining because of the bulk factor. People do have nice things to say about the Coach Rogue.
> @eggtartapproved Glad to see you, fellow vintage Coach carrier
> @vink The Patti is such a great bag when I want to put out an understated yet professional look. And carries a bit. My company came under new ownership earlier this year. When I was going to our new office location and meeting the new owners for the first time, I wore my *interview* outfit and carried this Patti. She’s got my back for subtlely looking professional and stylish.



Oh! I Love hearing story like this! You go girl! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> 
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?



I still have a Kipling duffle from its sport line I used when I was in my undergrad and I use it sometimes for gym and DH borrows it for gym, too. I think there’re older bags than that in my closet like a cotton texture bag I own in my high school, but I don’t use that anymore. It’s just too childish for me now. I guess if DD will want it when she’s in high school, she can have it.

And I keep it because I just can’t make up my mind to throw them away. [emoji28] That’s all. DH often makes joke that I can never go the minimalist route. I think it’s true. I can live with little things in life or not buying or buying less. But for stuff that I already own, I just can’t throw them out.


----------



## vink

LuxMan said:


> Hello, I am trying to purchase a man bag and I need help deciding what color to buy from, below are the pictures of the Versace Man Clutch/Pouch. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I can get the red version on sale but the black version is full price. Any advice?



Will you be comfortable wearing that bright red? Coz otherwise, Black is more understated. I actually prefer black, but I know some love bright accessories.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> By oldest, you mean the bag we've owned the longest, right? Because I have bags that very vintage but haven't owned very long.
> 
> This is the bag I've owned since October 2011. I use it sparingly. It is very delicate so I've never felt I can use a lot. I thought about selling it right after I first got it when I saw how delicate it is. I like carrying it this time of year. It seems like a good holiday bag. I just moved into it. I've kind of forgotten about it.


This is adorable and I absolutely love the skates. Gives the whole bag a winter wonderland feel.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> You know, my father said this to me the other day. That I should buy a few items but the best in class (that I can afford) for everything I buy.
> 
> I get the sentiment, but I think there’s so much choice and an imperfect correlation between price and quality, plus preferences and options are constantly changing (e.g. new models in technology, or trends in mini vs big bags etc.) which makes it hard sometimes to follow the “buy few, but best in class” advice if you don’t know for sure what best in class is!
> 
> Plus, best in class isn’t always age appropriate. Best in class skincare may be La Prairie skincare or Hermés only bag collections but I don’t think I would benefit from or enjoy those at the age of 32. For example, I know that I objectively derive more pleasure from a Marmont crossbody in Hibiscus Red than I would from a crossbody K25 in Rouge Grenat if I owned it.
> 
> That’s funny actually. I think some accessories age you.
> 
> What do others think?



My mom said the similar thing. Buy things for its quality. And sometimes, good things can come cheap, too. 

I think if you don’t use things that suit you, anything can age you or make you look ridiculous even it’s so expensive. It’s just the overall and total look. Price has nothing to do with class. That’s what I’m sure about.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I wanted to share some of my birthday goodies.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle was still fussing about me not asking him to get my new to me Dior WOC when I first saw it. I keep telling him. Old thrifty habits die hard (if at all!) Lol!  So he put the money back in my “fun spend” fund and bought the bag as one of my Bday presents. I used it last night and it’s DEFINITELY love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also surprised me with some other special gifts. I had been wanting these Tom Ford Miranda sunnies ever since I saw them over the summer. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287215
> 
> And, he picked the piece of jewelry  I wanted the most. This gorgeous diamond necklace!   I’m redoing my everyday jewelry and this is perfect!  Classic, not too much but, still loads of sparkle and fun. It coordinates really well with my wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, now I need some better earrings.  Lol! The ones I have fall a little flat when I’m wearing this.  Lol!  I typically never spent much on earrings. My everyday nice ones are all just metal - white gold or yellow gold - no stones. But, think I’d like one or two good diamond ones for regular wear - a smallish hoop and something snug to the ear (not studs. I don’t like studs). Maybe I’ll ask Santa or the Valentine’s Cupid to put some on the list. LOL!
> 
> I also got some wonderful smaller but equally precious gifts from Mr. S and the kids like books, a goofy wine glass, and fuzzy socks I’m a sucker for fuzzy socks!  Mine look like these but, are pink and fuzzy. I’d take a picture but...I’m wearing them.
> View attachment 4287220
> 
> I hope everyone follows directions.
> 
> In any case, I am soooo incredibly happy with my  presents. Thanks for letting me share.


Omg ! What a fabulous haul. I love your WOC.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

(Told you I’m very active while I’m on holiday...)

I was replying on another thread about versatile bags, and I wanted to ask what you guys find to be your most versatile bag?

I think my black classic m/l flap is very versatile for obvious reasons (intermediate size, classic style, neutral colour).

Surprisingly I find some coloured bags quite versatile too. The Alma BB I bought this year has exceeded my expectations.

I recently took it away on a weekend.
- I was working in an office in a different city in the morning,
- meeting a friend for coffee in the afternoon,
- attending a black tie party in the evening, 
- and then staying overnight including shopping/tourist things with my husband the next day.
It was perfect throughout.

Granted my Alma BB is in rose ballerine epi leather (much more formal than the canvas in my view) and I picked outfits that would match including a pink chiffon dress for the party, but I think that’s very flexible. 

What are your most flexible bags?


----------



## ipsum

catsinthebag said:


> This one shows the color pretty accurately.


Thanks for your input, Cat! That looks soooo amazing. Now I regret I chose black instead of gold when it was available too. The black looks actually too matte / quite greyish dull but the gold seems not to have the same "issue". 


If I manage to get the gold, it might replace this unicorn which has been on my list:


----------



## dcooney4

misstrine85 said:


> I’d like to try as well
> 
> I have just gotten my HG (LV Speedy B 35 in DE) a few weeks ago, and I feel so content. I don’t know why I havn’t bought it earlier!
> 
> I actually don’t purchase that many bags - or SLGs for that matter - so for me it will also be the challenge to wear a very downscaled amount of bags in 2019. I am trying to live more minimalistic in all aspects of life. I hope that is allowed in this thread?
> 
> The bags I have chosen are
> - My new Speedy (of course)
> - My DE pochette with crossbody strap
> - My fuchsia epi pochette with crossbody strap
> - My denim Chanel 2.55
> 
> I will also choose one Longchamp, either my peacock Le Pliage or black or beige Planetes.
> 
> And then one bag in between a pochette and Speedy for when I am going out at night but need extra stuff than a pochette can hold, and a bag that can take a bit of rough. I am unsure about this ATM, but I think it might be my honeycolored Botkier Sophie.
> 
> I am a new mom so I mostly use my epi pochette when out with my son and then I can keep extra stuff in his diaperbag (a sporty backpack which does not count [emoji1]).
> 
> I am considering buying a mini pochette and a cles and using them as a wallet instead of my LV mono Emilie. I have done that before with great pleasure, but it was stolen six years ago along with my agenda.
> 
> I look forward to join [emoji1]


Welcome to the group. It does not matter how many or how few bags you have. We are just a happy diverse group and all are welcome.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> (Told you I’m very active while I’m on holiday...)
> 
> I was replying on another thread about versatile bags, and I wanted to ask what you guys find to be your most versatile bag?
> 
> I think my black classic m/l flap is very versatile for obvious reasons (intermediate size, classic style, neutral colour).
> 
> Surprisingly I find some coloured bags quite versatile too. The Alma BB I bought this year has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I recently took it away on a weekend.
> - I was working in an office in a different city in the morning,
> - meeting a friend for coffee in the afternoon,
> - attending a black tie party in the evening,
> - and then staying overnight including shopping/tourist things with my husband the next day.
> It was perfect throughout.
> 
> Granted my Alma BB is in rose ballerine epi leather (much more formal than the canvas in my view) and I picked outfits that would match including a pink chiffon dress for the party, but I think that’s very flexible.
> 
> What are your most flexible bags?



I was about to say my jumbo, but then it wouldn’t work for a black tie party. [emoji848] And I can’t stand clutch or anything small during day time. So, I must downsize to M/L just like you. But it won’t last me for too many days since I tend to carry a lot. 

One choice that comes to mind is MM Stella. But I haven’t tried that bag yet so I’m not so sure how it’ll fare out during day time, but it can carry quite a sizable amount for such a small bag. Maybe I should try that clutch for day time at least once to see if it’ll be a good fit. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> Thanks for your input, Cat! That looks soooo amazing. Now I regret I chose black instead of gold when it was available too. The black looks actually too matte / quite greyish dull but the gold seems not to have the same "issue".
> View attachment 4287543
> 
> If I manage to get the gold, it might replace this unicorn which has been on my list:
> View attachment 4287544
> View attachment 4287545



That’s so pretty! And yes. Hard to find.


----------



## dcooney4

LuxMan said:


> Hello, I am trying to purchase a man bag and I need help deciding what color to buy from, below are the pictures of the Versace Man Clutch/Pouch. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I can get the red version on sale but the black version is full price. Any advice?


They are both nice. It depends on your budget. If you can do the black one comfortably I would go with that. The red you will have to be very careful with because of dye transfer from dark clothing . What does your gut say?


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> We usually do the Bag Showcase by Color early in the year and Bag Showcase by brand in the fall.
> 
> Do we want to do these again in 2019? Any suggestions on other ways to get us involved in and excited about the entirety of our collections?


Your hubby is great at picking gifts.  How about a challenge wearing by materials like straw bags (in summer), lamb, calf, canvas, exotics etc.?



Miss_Dawn said:


> What are your most flexible bags?


Happy to hear Alma is your grab bag. Mine is Furla Metropolis satchel in red. At the time I picked it up, I didn't have any red bags and loved the model but it did indeed sit in my closet for several months until I didn't care colour coordinating my outfits.


----------



## Rhl2987

catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> 
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?



I actually cannot remember exactly when I bought my oldest bag, which is why I’m excited to start tracking actual purchase dates of all my bags. I have kept the receipts for all of my H and other bags purchased since then so it will just be a matter of digging them up and adding them to my spreadsheet when I get home. 

My oldest bag is my all leather Gucci Marrakech bag. I believe I purchased it in 2010 or 2011? I had started at my new job out of college. That I know. It’s so well used. I wear it out in the rain all the time. I tried to sell it a couple years ago with no luck. I hadn’t used it for awhile before then because I just started getting into Hermes. Now, I pull it out and use it almost once a week because it’s such a nice neutral tan color and I don’t worry about ruining it. It’s held up extremely well and I can see it lasting many, many years without repair needed. Maybe I should look into conditioning it sometime. No pics since I’m on the road right now.


----------



## Rhl2987

catsinthebag said:


> This is my oldest (owned the longest) bag: Mark Cross Murphy bag, a Christmas present from DH-to-be in 1993. It was our first Christmas together and I had NO idea he would get me this. A very stylish female friend of his had one and I fell head over heels for it. At the time, it was the absolute coolest bag I had ever seen. Although I didn’t know it at the time, it was probably the bag that foreshadowed me falling down the rabbit hole of premiere designer bags. What was clear at the time was that this man really paid attention to what I like!
> 
> I still have the bag, but haven’t worn it in years. It’s leather lined and pretty heavy, but the quality is top notch. Mark Cross seems to be making a comeback and I am intrigued!
> 
> View attachment 4287427



I didn’t know Mark Cross was around for so long!! I’m very interested in his newer bags because I love the box style and they look simple and classy and available in a variety of skins. Love your oldest bag!


----------



## ipsum

Miss_Dawn said:


> You know, my father said this to me the other day. That I should buy a few items but the best in class (that I can afford) for everything I buy.
> 
> I get the sentiment, but I think there’s so much choice and an imperfect correlation between price and quality, plus preferences and options are constantly changing (e.g. new models in technology, or trends in mini vs big bags etc.) which makes it hard sometimes to follow the “buy few, but best in class” advice if you don’t know for sure what best in class is!
> 
> Plus, best in class isn’t always age appropriate. Best in class skincare may be La Prairie skincare or Hermés only bag collections but I don’t think I would benefit from or enjoy those at the age of 32. For example, I know that I objectively derive more pleasure from a Marmont crossbody in Hibiscus Red than I would from a crossbody K25 in Rouge Grenat if I owned it.
> 
> That’s funny actually. I think some accessories age you.
> 
> What do others think?


As @vink brought up, the best solution is to buy something which suits you the best. For me best in class means the best value-price ratio. Gaming laptops would have the best performance in class measured by Tech magazines but I don't need those state-of-the-art features for just browing Purse forum... but I value high quality music so my laptop is average laptop but I changed the original soundcard to a better one which makes it perfect combination at a reasonable price.

I fully agree. La Prairie is made by the same company than Nivea, in the blue tint, which has won many awards in the past decade  In my opinion, if La Prairie does not suit you, then it's not the best or even a good option for your skin but of course, that doesn't rule out the option of admiring those beautiful jars. (I admit I've bought one of those super expensive creams, used it up, then filled the jar with my favourite eco certificate cream which is a bit above than drugstore prices. I'm sucker of beautiful packagings and this is my way to get my "best in class" cream.)


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> You know, my father said this to me the other day. That I should buy a few items but the best in class (that I can afford) for everything I buy.
> 
> I get the sentiment, but I think there’s so much choice and an imperfect correlation between price and quality, plus preferences and options are constantly changing (e.g. new models in technology, or trends in mini vs big bags etc.) which makes it hard sometimes to follow the “buy few, but best in class” advice if you don’t know for sure what best in class is!
> 
> Plus, best in class isn’t always age appropriate. Best in class skincare may be La Prairie skincare or Hermés only bag collections but I don’t think I would benefit from or enjoy those at the age of 32. For example, I know that I objectively derive more pleasure from a Marmont crossbody in Hibiscus Red than I would from a crossbody K25 in Rouge Grenat if I owned it.
> 
> That’s funny actually. I think some accessories age you.
> 
> What do others think?



To each his or her own. I get the most pleasure from purchasing my Hermes bags because the experience at the boutique is extremely special to me. I am close with my SA and he adores my sister and Mom as well. Also, the quality of what they sell there and the fact that the bags I keep can be sent to spa and will last for generations, if well taken care of, is important to me. I am 31 years old. In terms of pleasure from owning and using bags, I would say this is similar between my H and LV bags, which are at fairly different price points. I love my Petite Boite Chapeau (little hat box) and Cannes bags from LV and it brings me joy to use these, just as when I use my Kelly sellier bags from H. I think accessories can certainly age you but it’s all about how you wear them and how you feel when wearing them. For example, I feel young and wearing my H bags does not make me feel as though I’m in my 50s or 60s. What is key is how you carry yourself and my style is super casual but, I hope, cute and a little stylish. I like wearing jeans and a t-shirt and one of my bags! And, taking good care of your things, no matter how much they cost, can go a long way. 

I also really love Tata Harper skincare, which may also not be entirely “age appropriate” but it is so wonderful and, to me, worth the cost! I am obsessed with it and it has made me feel better through the unfortunate pregnancy breakouts I faced in the first trimester [emoji4] I used to have really lousy skin in my freshman year of college and a little bit before.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was replying on another thread about versatile bags, and I wanted to ask what you guys find to be your most versatile bag?
> 
> What are your most flexible bags?


My most flexible bag is my Hermes mini Roulis in Gris Asphalte, which is a medium to light gray. This bag is quite small but I barely carry anything around during the day or night (keys, wallet, lip stuff). It’s very versatile because it can go with jeans and a casual top and also with a cuter/dressier outfit. It probably wouldn’t be practical as an evening bag but I don’t go to any evening events, except the occasional wedding, so I’m okay with that.


----------



## LuxMan

dcooney4 said:


> They are both nice. It depends on your budget. If you can do the black one comfortably I would go with that. The red you will have to be very careful with because of dye transfer from dark clothing . What does your gut say?


You are absolutely right! The black one will be better. I had forgotten about the dye transfer. Black is the best option.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

catsinthebag said:


> Sturdy is a good word for it. I wore the heck out of it for a long time, and the only wear I can see is a little on the edge of the strap.
> 
> The LV Pochette Accessoires seems like such a great little bag, especially with the crossbody strap. I don’t think that one will ever go out of style!



Wow, how I wish most designer bags nowadays are as sturdy as this tough bag of yours. Even at such a high price point, there are lots of complaints about the quality of these bags going down. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I don’t eat many sweets but, cookies are definitely a serious love of mine. I would happily accept!
> 
> Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?
> 
> My favorite main meal items are seafood - anything that swims, floats, creeps or crawls in the water will get happily eaten by me. My favorite dessert is WARM SUGAR COOKIES!!!  My favorite drink is fresh lemonade. I like lemonade so much that I can’t have it in the house and avoid it like it’s crack. I would drink a gallon a day and keep looking for more. LOL!



I bake oatmeal cookies! Here's what I'll send you (if only I could). 




My favorite main meal is also seafood. I love oysters, lobster, crab, manta shrimp and salmon sashimi the most! For dessert, my faves are cheesecake and cheese ice cream. I don't have a particular fave drink but I was once a Coca Cola addict. Not anymore, thank goodness! 



vink said:


> Hi! I’m glad to see you back! Oh... that lady is fierce. I didn’t watch the contest even though it hosted here, but her swirl is so famous among the social media here. People keep saying that she swirls like a Queen! And from some video clips that I got to watch, I’ve got to agree with them. She timed it so perfectly. The hair, the step and everything. She’s got it all. Congrats on winning the title. And yes. Going more minimalist will be nice, too. [emoji4]



Thanks vink! I miss you!
I thought of you during the pageant, vink. And yes, we all think she definitely deserves the crown. I hope one day I get to see her in an event here. She looks divine on cam.
Wish me luck with my journey towards minimalism. I know I don't have to get rid of all my bags. I'll start with other clutter first before tackling my "babies". Though I'm currently happy with all of them, I still feel that I can get rid of the redundancies like my totes and small crossbody bags.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> To each his or her own. I get the most pleasure from purchasing my Hermes bags because the experience at the boutique is extremely special to me. I am close with my SA and he adores my sister and Mom as well. Also, the quality of what they sell there and the fact that the bags I keep can be sent to spa and will last for generations, if well taken care of, is important to me. I am 31 years old. In terms of pleasure from owning and using bags, I would say this is similar between my H and LV bags, which are at fairly different price points. I love my Petite Boite Chapeau (little hat box) and Cannes bags from LV and it brings me joy to use these, just as when I use my Kelly sellier bags from H. I think accessories can certainly age you but it’s all about how you wear them and how you feel when wearing them. For example, I feel young and wearing my H bags does not make me feel as though I’m in my 50s or 60s. What is key is how you carry yourself and my style is super casual but, I hope, cute and a little stylish. I like wearing jeans and a t-shirt and one of my bags! And, taking good care of your things, no matter how much they cost, can go a long way.
> 
> I also really love Tata Harper skincare, which may also not be entirely “age appropriate” but it is so wonderful and, to me, worth the cost! I am obsessed with it and it has made me feel better through the unfortunate pregnancy breakouts I faced in the first trimester [emoji4] I used to have really lousy skin in my freshman year of college and a little bit before.



All very reasonable points, and I’m sure you wear your collection beautifully; the main point is that it works for you and makes your heart sing.

I’m very fickle with my skincare. I use a mix of things.

Same with makeup. I have enough to last several lifetimes which is profligate (I’ve slowed down in my purchasing!) and it’s a mix of brands. A lot of Chanel, Tom Ford, but also most highly reviewed in each category (UD eyeshadow, Nars blushes, whatever). I think my approach to makeup buying does now classify as seeking “best in class” because I love makeup, and am reasonably informed about new formulas / releases, but have become quite selective in what I actually buy. 

Sorry, going off topic


----------



## Miss_Dawn

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Wow, how I wish most designer bags nowadays are as sturdy as this tough bag of yours. Even at such a high price point, there are lots of complaints about the quality of these bags going down.
> 
> 
> 
> I bake oatmeal cookies! Here's what I'll send you (if only I could).
> 
> View attachment 4287577
> 
> 
> My favorite main meal is also seafood. I love oysters, lobster, crab, manta shrimp and salmon sashimi the most! For dessert, my faves are cheesecake and cheese ice cream. I don't have a particular fave drink but I was once a Coca Cola addict. Not anymore, thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vink! I miss you!
> I thought of you during the pageant, vink. And yes, we all think she definitely deserves the crown. I hope one day I get to see her in an event here. She looks divine on cam.
> Wish me luck with my journey towards minimalism. I know I don't have to get rid of all my bags. I'll start with other clutter first before tackling my "babies". Though I'm currently happy with all of them, I still feel that I can get rid of the redundancies like my totes and small crossbody bags.


Your cookies look lovely, and so well-packaged!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> For the whole family, it’ll be both my parents, me and my two brothers, our spouses and 2 grand kids. The full course is about 8-10 courses meals so yeah... and with the ingredients these days especially in eastern cuisine, it’s very possible.
> 
> I value experience than present, too. But when my kid attend school and grow up around everyone that celebrate Christmas and get many many gifts, it’s kinda hard. [emoji28] I think I’m quite lucky none of the patients at our old school were over spending on those or even if they were, we didn’t know. This new school though it’s just so much different. Kids with iPhone XR everywhere, personal iPad to play Roblox and YouTube, and everybody must have Smiggles. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] I feel so lucky DD doesn’t care. It seems like she has her own set of values and knows what she wants in life. (At least, at the level of what an 8 years old can do) I only gift her one Christmas present, but we try to take trips quite often and join in any interesting activities as much as we can.


DD sounds like a sensible and well-adjusted lady


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> All very reasonable points, and I’m sure you wear your collection beautifully; the main point is that it works for you and makes your heart sing.
> 
> I’m very fickle with my skincare. I use a mix of things.
> 
> Same with makeup. I have enough to last several lifetimes which is profligate (I’ve slowed down in my purchasing!) and it’s a mix of brands. A lot of Chanel, Tom Ford, but also most highly reviewed in each category (UD eyeshadow, Nars blushes, whatever). I think my approach to makeup buying does now classify as seeking “best in class” because I love makeup, and am reasonably informed about new formulas / releases, but have become quite selective in what I actually buy.
> 
> Sorry, going off topic



[emoji173]️ How do you feel about organic and clean/natural skincare? I used to not care about ingredients too much and was buying Murad, Trish McAvoy and other branded and lovely products. But now, with the pregnancy, I’m more cognizant of what is in the products that I use. And I always love hearing what products others swear by!


----------



## vink

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Wow, how I wish most designer bags nowadays are as sturdy as this tough bag of yours. Even at such a high price point, there are lots of complaints about the quality of these bags going down.
> 
> 
> 
> I bake oatmeal cookies! Here's what I'll send you (if only I could).
> 
> View attachment 4287577
> 
> 
> My favorite main meal is also seafood. I love oysters, lobster, crab, manta shrimp and salmon sashimi the most! For dessert, my faves are cheesecake and cheese ice cream. I don't have a particular fave drink but I was once a Coca Cola addict. Not anymore, thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vink! I miss you!
> I thought of you during the pageant, vink. And yes, we all think she definitely deserves the crown. I hope one day I get to see her in an event here. She looks divine on cam.
> Wish me luck with my journey towards minimalism. I know I don't have to get rid of all my bags. I'll start with other clutter first before tackling my "babies". Though I'm currently happy with all of them, I still feel that I can get rid of the redundancies like my totes and small crossbody bags.



Oh my! Your cookies look good! Not the best tome for me now that it’s 10 pm and I’m raiding my house trying to find where I stash DD’s present. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> DD sounds like a sensible and well-adjusted lady



Thank you very much. I really hope I raise her right. Both me and my husband are the first child from both families. She’s the first born, too. I think she’ll be my only child. I’m so afraid she’ll get spoiled, so I thank whatever out there that help me keep her head straight and be sensible every time we discuss things like this. Sometimes, I do wonder if she ever want to have those things just like her friends coz actually, we can, but I don’t want her to. I don’t want her to get caught up in materialism at the young age where she cannot take care of the needs and the wants all by her own yet. I may sound selfish coz buying so many bags is definitely one type of being materialistic, but at least, that comes out of my earning and I have to be responsible not to get myself into trouble. Now, it’s not her time to be interested in this stuff yet. At least, that’s what I feel and I’m so afraid coz right now, the world moves so fast and there’re so many strange things out there.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> [emoji173]️ How do you feel about organic and clean/natural skincare? I used to not care about ingredients too much and was buying Murad, Trish McAvoy and other branded and lovely products. But now, with the pregnancy, I’m more cognizant of what is in the products that I use. And I always love hearing what products others swear by!



Avoid Retin-A if you’re pregnant. Whatever on the label, read them. Organic or not, there’ll be some ingredients that’s not suitable for pregnant woman such as Retin-A and Ylang-Ylang essential oil. Go with the simplest stuff you can find. You can pile them back on later in life. I didn’t change much of my skin care routine except that I’m very careful on reading the label and learning about what I can use and what not. It’s been years so I forget a lot. Avoid anything with steroid. Read the label. That’s the most important thing that you should know.


----------



## catsinthebag

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Wow, how I wish most designer bags nowadays are as sturdy as this tough bag of yours. Even at such a high price point, there are lots of complaints about the quality of these bags going down.
> 
> 
> 
> I bake oatmeal cookies! Here's what I'll send you (if only I could).
> 
> View attachment 4287577
> 
> 
> My favorite main meal is also seafood. I love oysters, lobster, crab, manta shrimp and salmon sashimi the most! For dessert, my faves are cheesecake and cheese ice cream. I don't have a particular fave drink but I was once a Coca Cola addict. Not anymore, thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vink! I miss you!
> I thought of you during the pageant, vink. And yes, we all think she definitely deserves the crown. I hope one day I get to see her in an event here. She looks divine on cam.
> Wish me luck with my journey towards minimalism. I know I don't have to get rid of all my bags. I'll start with other clutter first before tackling my "babies". Though I'm currently happy with all of them, I still feel that I can get rid of the redundancies like my totes and small crossbody bags.



Oatmeal cookies are my favorite! Your packaging is beautiful!


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> (Told you I’m very active while I’m on holiday...)
> 
> I was replying on another thread about versatile bags, and I wanted to ask what you guys find to be your most versatile bag?
> 
> I think my black classic m/l flap is very versatile for obvious reasons (intermediate size, classic style, neutral colour).
> 
> Surprisingly I find some coloured bags quite versatile too. The Alma BB I bought this year has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I recently took it away on a weekend.
> - I was working in an office in a different city in the morning,
> - meeting a friend for coffee in the afternoon,
> - attending a black tie party in the evening,
> - and then staying overnight including shopping/tourist things with my husband the next day.
> It was perfect throughout.
> 
> Granted my Alma BB is in rose ballerine epi leather (much more formal than the canvas in my view) and I picked outfits that would match including a pink chiffon dress for the party, but I think that’s very flexible.
> 
> What are your most flexible bags?



My most versatile bag is my LV Empreinte Speedy B25. It’s not large but holds a lot, has multiple carry options, and the black Empreinte leather is dressy enough to go most places in my life. It’s THE bag in my collection that I can wear all day and then carry out to dinner or to a hockey game. Because of its shape and the fact that the handles fold down, it easily sits in my lap. I love the newer model with the pocket on the outside for my phone. If I needed something a bit dressier, I’d go with my Chanel Reissue 227 (also in black with GHW). I don’t do many fancy events and don’t even own a bag that would be suitable for Black Tie, so the Speedy will easily cover most things in my life. Plus it’s durable so I don’t have to worry about it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> You know, my father said this to me the other day. That I should buy a few items but the best in class (that I can afford) for everything I buy.
> 
> I get the sentiment, but I think there’s so much choice and an imperfect correlation between price and quality, plus preferences and options are constantly changing (e.g. new models in technology, or trends in mini vs big bags etc.) which makes it hard sometimes to follow the “buy few, but best in class” advice if you don’t know for sure what best in class is!
> 
> Plus, best in class isn’t always age appropriate. Best in class skincare may be La Prairie skincare or Hermés only bag collections but I don’t think I would benefit from or enjoy those at the age of 32. For example, I know that I objectively derive more pleasure from a Marmont crossbody in Hibiscus Red than I would from a crossbody K25 in Rouge Grenat if I owned it.
> 
> That’s funny actually. I think some accessories age you.
> 
> What do others think?


I completely agree that we should buy best in class...in categories that matter to us or that must function for a while. I think best in class is a mix of quality, style and need - overweighting any one would result in a poor purchase IMO. For example, Hermes has great quality and resale. But, I don’t care for most of the styles so they would be a poor purchase for me.  And like @ipsum, I’m not a gamer nor do I do heavy computations on my computer, so I don’t need the “best” laptop. Best for me is heavily weighted towards literal weight and size because I carry mine everywhere.

I agree that some accessories are aging or dating. On tPF, the refrain to “wear what makes you happy” is always shouted from the rooftops. But, while I absolutely agree with it (I will wear sparkly stuff regardless of popularity) it completely and naively ignores the hard reality that *fashion* items speak clearly and directly to whether someone is *fashionable*. Fashionable, on trend or even youthful / classic / edgy / whatever may be descriptors that a person finds irrelevant to their life and psyche. But, they can’t escape how others will view them. And, humans are a rather harsh bunch who will pick people apart for the “wrong” nail color. So, yes. Some accessories and clothing absolutely are aging. I’d say my C jumbos are more “aging “ than my new Diorama WOC. It just is what it is. LOL!  But, I also think that just about any item can be incredible fashionable, youthful and appropriate if styled well. Otherwise my 23yo, 5’ tall, weighs less than a summer breeze daughter wouldn’t rock my C jumbos so well.


vink said:


> Your DH is incredibly sweet. And I like the necklace. I’m contemplating getting a similar one, but can’t pull the trigger, yet. This year isn’t a good year for us business-wise so I don’t think it’s time for a diamond purchase. [emoji848] Funny I rarely think of this when it comes to bags. [emoji848] Wear yours in good health!


Thank you!  He’s a keeper.

I completely “get” you on having some categories that seem reasonable to purchase when the other just don’t even if I spend the same. Jewelry always feels ok to me because I’m such a jewelry addict - as I mentioned even more than bags. I have to consciously tell myself NO! Then on the same shopping trip, Mr. S will almost have to hold me down and grab my feet to get me to buy a pair of shoes less than a tenth of the cost. Lol!!  Hair care? Ha! I begrudge every red cent I’ve ever spent on my mop. I love how my hair looks finished (and ironically it’s my most complimented attribute which is why I freaked out when so much fell out after the surgeries this summer. Thank goodness it’s finally growing back but, I felt like a plucked chicken. LOL!) But, I refuse to spend any extra money or time on it. I’m lucky my hair is essentially wash and go because I can only stand to go into a salon every 6 weeks for color and cut. When I see videos of people putting various balms, elixirs and poultices in their hair and taking hours to fix it, I almost get hives. 


dcooney4 said:


> Omg ! What a fabulous haul. I love your WOC.


Thank you!!!  I love it! It’s going to make me a WOC convert. LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> I wanted to ask what you guys find to be your most versatile bag?
> 
> I think my black classic m/l flap is very versatile for obvious reasons (intermediate size, classic style, neutral colour).
> 
> Surprisingly I find some coloured bags quite versatile too. The Alma BB I bought this year has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I recently took it away on a weekend.
> - I was working in an office in a different city in the morning,
> - meeting a friend for coffee in the afternoon,
> - attending a black tie party in the evening,
> - and then staying overnight including shopping/tourist things with my husband the next day.
> It was perfect throughout.
> 
> Granted my Alma BB is in rose ballerine epi leather (much more formal than the canvas in my view) and I picked outfits that would match including a pink chiffon dress
> 
> What are your most flexible bags?


I love the Alma BB and hope to find the perfect one for me one day!

My most versatile bag with which I have history is my LV LockMe II BB. I can wear this bag in just about ANY situation. It’s a great crossbody when I’m wearing jeans, is girly enough to look super cute with my dresses and can become a clutch and look great with date night / cocktail wear.

But, I think my newest bag - the Diorama - is going to end up being my most versatile.  I can see that I’ll be able to wear it to work (no branding), it’s easy enough to carry casually, it’s perfect for date night and because the chain is removable, it also works for formal wear.

I also find my metallic bags to be very versatile.

But versatile doesn’t equate all that well to most functional because a bag has to get small to look right in the evening.  My most functional bag remains my Fendi By The Way. That bag is a beautiful and durable workhorse with great organization and wearability.



ipsum said:


> Your hubby is great at picking gifts.  How about a challenge wearing by materials like straw bags (in summer), lamb, calf, canvas, exotics etc.?
> 
> 
> Happy to hear Alma is your grab bag. Mine is Furla Metropolis satchel in red. At the time I picked it up, I didn't have any red bags and loved the model but it did indeed sit in my closet for several months until I didn't care colour coordinating my outfits.


Thanks!  I appreciate that he likes to make me feel spoiled.

I like the idea of a challenge to wear by type!


LVintage_LVoe said:


> Wow, how I wish most designer bags nowadays are as sturdy as this tough bag of yours. Even at such a high price point, there are lots of complaints about the quality of these bags going down.
> 
> 
> 
> I bake oatmeal cookies! Here's what I'll send you (if only I could).
> 
> View attachment 4287577
> 
> 
> My favorite main meal is also seafood. I love oysters, lobster, crab, manta shrimp and salmon sashimi the most! For dessert, my faves are cheesecake and cheese ice cream. I don't have a particular fave drink but I was once a Coca Cola addict. Not anymore,


Those cookies look super yummy!!  I’ll drop by and pick up a few!


Rhl2987 said:


> [emoji173]️ How do you feel about organic and clean/natural skincare? I used to not care about ingredients too much and was buying Murad, Trish McAvoy and other branded and lovely products. But now, with the pregnancy, I’m more cognizant of what is in the products that I use. And I always love hearing what products others swear by!


My skin is super easy to maintain which has made me super lazy when it comes to products. I use a mild glycolic acid cleanser for daily wash and a moisturizer with SPF 30 for daily moisturizing. I use a very gentle cleanser at night and add moisturizer. All except the glycolic acid cleanser are drugstore brands. The cleanser is MD Formulations which was discontinued. I just hoarded a bunch. I’m actually on my last bottle and have no clue with what I should replace it.

Mr. S took me to Dior and spent good money that should have gone towards a bag (LOL!) on skin care for me. It’s all sitting in my drawer and I give it the hairy eyeball from time to time. It just looks like so much work (said in my most whiny and petulant voice.) 

I need to lurk the skincare threads.


----------



## bellarusa

Miss_Dawn said:


> What are your most flexible bags?


That would be my BV tote that can zip up on both sides to make it neat and flat or unzip completely and make it slouchy and fun.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Oy... you wouldn’t want to know what a damage Marco did to my closet and my account. I still don’t know whether if I should count all his “closing order” into my buying or not since they’re not like I’ll not buy them. But I’ll definitely phase them into a longer period of time if not for his business closing right now. But my wallet is crying and crying and crying.


Big damage here too. Not that I regret it! I do not. I would do more but there are some end of year bills that require my attention.


----------



## pdxhb

catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> 
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?



I’ll need to go dig in my collection to confirm a couple details and take photos, but the bags I have had longest are my evening bags. There are two small purses which I inherited from my grandma (who had some amazing accessories!) at one point when I was in high school, one which I purchased from a store where I worked around the same time, and a velvet drawstring bag with an antique carved ivory bead that my mom made for me. They don’t take up much room plus all have a personal connection so I keep them. I always have an evening bag when I need it! Might not be often but it is nice. 

There are a few other bags I have kept for ages but which have not seen use: a Fiorucci clear plastic tote with graphics from the 80s, a Coach tote my mom purchased for me from the outlet around 1995, and a tote from a store I frequented when I went to school in Florence during the aummer of 1994. 

I started my bag journey a long time ago but have dipped in and out of actively thinking about what works or what I should add. I purchased and let go of a Furla satchel in appx 1992; I should have kept that one, as the leather was divine!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] May I say I love him? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] What did he do then? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I'll tell him you said so! He'll get a chuckle!

So then he said, "Of COURSE you are!" (But we've been married a really long time. He knows me very well!)


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> I'll tell him you said so! He'll get a chuckle!
> 
> So then he said, "Of COURSE you are!" (But we've been married a really long time. He knows me very well!)



DH keeps getting annoyed I refuse to put all my appointments on the iPhone calendar and still rely on my old fashion planner book. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] One day, he even said something like it’s 2018 and you have a smartphone! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I still prefer my planner anyway. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] So, everytime he ask if I have any plan for a specific day in the future, I’ll tell him “let me check me planner (if I don’t have it in hand at the moment) and I’ll get back to you.” He’ll just shake his head like I’m from the last century. [emoji28]


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> (Told you I’m very active while I’m on holiday...)
> 
> I was replying on another thread about versatile bags, and I wanted to ask what you guys find to be your most versatile bag?
> 
> I think my black classic m/l flap is very versatile for obvious reasons (intermediate size, classic style, neutral colour).
> 
> Surprisingly I find some coloured bags quite versatile too. The Alma BB I bought this year has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I recently took it away on a weekend.
> - I was working in an office in a different city in the morning,
> - meeting a friend for coffee in the afternoon,
> - attending a black tie party in the evening,
> - and then staying overnight including shopping/tourist things with my husband the next day.
> It was perfect throughout.
> 
> Granted my Alma BB is in rose ballerine epi leather (much more formal than the canvas in my view) and I picked outfits that would match including a pink chiffon dress for the party, but I think that’s very flexible.
> 
> What are your most flexible bags?


I'd have to say my two most flexible bags are my LV Capucines BB and my new Gucci Queen Margaret. Which is interesting, because they are both red. But I suppose they work because I wear so much black. I'd carry the LV if I were wearing silver jewelry, and the Gucci if I were wearing gold.

They each hold enough for daytime use, and they have long straps so they can be used cross body, but they are both dressy so they can be used in the evening as well. Not for a black tie event (for that, I'd carry a small clutch) but certainly to the opera or any event short of black tie.


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> DH keeps getting annoyed I refuse to put all my appointments on the iPhone calendar and still rely on my old fashion planner book. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] One day, he even said something like it’s 2018 and you have a smartphone! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I still prefer my planner anyway. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] So, everytime he ask if I have any plan for a specific day in the future, I’ll tell him “let me check me planner (if I don’t have it in hand at the moment) and I’ll get back to you.” He’ll just shake his head like I’m from the last century. [emoji28]


Well, my husband uses a paper planner, and I use the one on my computer/phone, and neither one of us has ever missed an appointment, so I guess we're each doing what we're most comfy with! I don't think there's any "right" or "wrong" about it. Although of course if the power goes out, and my phone isn't charged up, I'll be out of luck. Then again, if the power goes off, and there aren't any batteries in our flashlights, he won't be able to see his paper planner!


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> I'd have to say my two most flexible bags are my LV Capucines BB and my new Gucci Queen Margaret. Which is interesting, because they are both red. But I suppose they work because I wear so much black. I'd carry the LV if I were wearing silver jewelry, and the Gucci if I were wearing gold.
> 
> They each hold enough for daytime use, and they have long straps so they can be used cross body, but they are both dressy so they can be used in the evening as well. Not for a black tie event (for that, I'd carry a small clutch) but certainly to the opera or any event short of black tie.
> 
> View attachment 4287693
> 
> View attachment 4287694


Both beauties, Elaine


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> That would be my BV tote that can zip up on both sides to make it neat and flat or unzip completely and make it slouchy and fun.


I love this! In the photo it looks like my Nodini, but you're saying it zips up the sides, so obviously it's a larger bag than mine. Does BV still make this bag? Do you know what it's called?


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Both beauties, Elaine


Hello, @skyqueen ! Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> [emoji173]️ How do you feel about organic and clean/natural skincare? I used to not care about ingredients too much and was buying Murad, Trish McAvoy and other branded and lovely products. But now, with the pregnancy, I’m more cognizant of what is in the products that I use. And I always love hearing what products others swear by!



I’m sorry I don’t know about what is safe during pregnancy or not, but I use a mix of brands. I think if you avoid essential oils and acids, a lot of these products would be fine. 

So... I’m fickle with skincare  I just look at my skin and hair, and shop my stash to see what my skin’s needs are at any point, and use accordingly.

I have a lot of British skincare brands. I use Liz Earle cleanser most days. I have a bunch of moisturisers in rotation based on how my skin is feeling. That includes Elemis, Sarah Chapman, Liz Earle, some indie New Zealand brands, La Roche Posay, Lancôme, and a few different serums too including Sarah Chapman, Decleor and Elemis. 

I also use Alpha H Liquid Gold occasionally. It’s great for exfoliating (I even use it on my feet!)

For bathing, I like having a few indulgent scents. Aromatherapy Associates, Elemis, Chanel and Aerin are currently in use.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> I was about to say my jumbo, but then it wouldn’t work for a black tie party. [emoji848] And I can’t stand clutch or anything small during day time. So, I must downsize to M/L just like you. But it won’t last me for too many days since I tend to carry a lot.
> 
> One choice that comes to mind is MM Stella. But I haven’t tried that bag yet so I’m not so sure how it’ll fare out during day time, but it can carry quite a sizable amount for such a small bag. Maybe I should try that clutch for day time at least once to see if it’ll be a good fit. [emoji848]


I agree the m/l is a bit Tetris, but I do find it so versatile. That was my concern about the jumbo - it looks HUGE on me, and I feel it’s a bit big for evening.

However, otherwise the jumbo is so much easier for day use and looks very elegant on some women.

I’m not familiar with the Stella MM. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ipsum said:


> Your hubby is great at picking gifts.  How about a challenge wearing by materials like straw bags (in summer), lamb, calf, canvas, exotics etc.?
> 
> 
> Happy to hear Alma is your grab bag. Mine is Furla Metropolis satchel in red. At the time I picked it up, I didn't have any red bags and loved the model but it did indeed sit in my closet for several months until I didn't care colour coordinating my outfits.


Love the Furla Metropolis shape! I agree, that’s pretty versatile and must be beautiful in red


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> Thank you very much. I really hope I raise her right. Both me and my husband are the first child from both families. She’s the first born, too. I think she’ll be my only child. I’m so afraid she’ll get spoiled, so I thank whatever out there that help me keep her head straight and be sensible every time we discuss things like this. Sometimes, I do wonder if she ever want to have those things just like her friends coz actually, we can, but I don’t want her to. I don’t want her to get caught up in materialism at the young age where she cannot take care of the needs and the wants all by her own yet. I may sound selfish coz buying so many bags is definitely one type of being materialistic, but at least, that comes out of my earning and I have to be responsible not to get myself into trouble. Now, it’s not her time to be interested in this stuff yet. At least, that’s what I feel and I’m so afraid coz right now, the world moves so fast and there’re so many strange things out there.



I agree, the world is so scary and children seem to grow up faster with every generation.

From how you speak of her, I’m sure you’re doing a great job to raise a thoughtful young lady.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> My most flexible bag is my Hermes mini Roulis in Gris Asphalte, which is a medium to light gray. This bag is quite small but I barely carry anything around during the day or night (keys, wallet, lip stuff). It’s very versatile because it can go with jeans and a casual top and also with a cuter/dressier outfit. It probably wouldn’t be practical as an evening bag but I don’t go to any evening events, except the occasional wedding, so I’m okay with that.


Just googled this. It looks like a great neutral bag. I love structured shoulder bags!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

catsinthebag said:


> My most versatile bag is my LV Empreinte Speedy B25. It’s not large but holds a lot, has multiple carry options, and the black Empreinte leather is dressy enough to go most places in my life. It’s THE bag in my collection that I can wear all day and then carry out to dinner or to a hockey game. Because of its shape and the fact that the handles fold down, it easily sits in my lap. I love the newer model with the pocket on the outside for my phone. If I needed something a bit dressier, I’d go with my Chanel Reissue 227 (also in black with GHW). I don’t do many fancy events and don’t even own a bag that would be suitable for Black Tie, so the Speedy will easily cover most things in my life. Plus it’s durable so I don’t have to worry about it.


Oh yes. Love empreinte black, and the Boston bag shape. Great pick, and I agree this would transition beautifully from day to night (albeit not very formal)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> I'd have to say my two most flexible bags are my LV Capucines BB and my new Gucci Queen Margaret. Which is interesting, because they are both red. But I suppose they work because I wear so much black. I'd carry the LV if I were wearing silver jewelry, and the Gucci if I were wearing gold.
> 
> They each hold enough for daytime use, and they have long straps so they can be used cross body, but they are both dressy so they can be used in the evening as well. Not for a black tie event (for that, I'd carry a small clutch) but certainly to the opera or any event short of black tie.
> 
> View attachment 4287693
> 
> View attachment 4287694


Love your cappuccines. It’s just stunning. Great choice for your avatar too


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I'd have to say my two most flexible bags are my LV Capucines BB and my new Gucci Queen Margaret. Which is interesting, because they are both red. But I suppose they work because I wear so much black. I'd carry the LV if I were wearing silver jewelry, and the Gucci if I were wearing gold.
> 
> They each hold enough for daytime use, and they have long straps so they can be used cross body, but they are both dressy so they can be used in the evening as well. Not for a black tie event (for that, I'd carry a small clutch) but certainly to the opera or any event short of black tie.
> 
> View attachment 4287693
> 
> View attachment 4287694


Omg love both of those!! And love the pops of color!


----------



## whateve

pdxhb said:


> I’ll need to go dig in my collection to confirm a couple details and take photos, but the bags I have had longest are my evening bags. There are two small purses which I inherited from my grandma (who had some amazing accessories!) at one point when I was in high school, one which I purchased from a store where I worked around the same time, and a velvet drawstring bag with an antique carved ivory bead that my mom made for me. They don’t take up much room plus all have a personal connection so I keep them. I always have an evening bag when I need it! Might not be often but it is nice.
> 
> There are a few other bags I have kept for ages but which have not seen use: a Fiorucci clear plastic tote with graphics from the 80s, a Coach tote my mom purchased for me from the outlet around 1995, and a tote from a store I frequented when I went to school in Florence during the aummer of 1994.
> 
> I started my bag journey a long time ago but have dipped in and out of actively thinking about what works or what I should add. I purchased and let go of a Furla satchel in appx 1992; I should have kept that one, as the leather was divine!


I forgot I have a few evening bags I used in college. They are really old. I never use them anymore.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I love the Alma BB and hope to find the perfect one for me one day!
> 
> My most versatile bag with which I have history is my LV LockMe II BB. I can wear this bag in just about ANY situation. It’s a great crossbody when I’m wearing jeans, is girly enough to look super cute with my dresses and can become a clutch and look great with date night / cocktail wear.
> 
> But, I think my newest bag - the Diorama - is going to end up being my most versatile.  I can see that I’ll be able to wear it to work (no branding), it’s easy enough to carry casually, it’s perfect for date night and because the chain is removable, it also works for formal wear.
> 
> I also find my metallic bags to be very versatile.
> 
> But versatile doesn’t equate all that well to most functional because a bag has to get small to look right in the evening.  My most functional bag remains my Fendi By The Way. That bag is a beautiful and durable workhorse with great organization and wearability.
> 
> Thanks!  I appreciate that he likes to make me feel spoiled.
> 
> I like the idea of a challenge to wear by type!
> Those cookies look super yummy!!  I’ll drop by and pick up a few!
> My skin is super easy to maintain which has made me super lazy when it comes to products. I use a mild glycolic acid cleanser for daily wash and a moisturizer with SPF 30 for daily moisturizing. I use a very gentle cleanser at night and add moisturizer. All except the glycolic acid cleanser are drugstore brands. The cleanser is MD Formulations which was discontinued. I just hoarded a bunch. I’m actually on my last bottle and have no clue with what I should replace it.
> 
> Mr. S took me to Dior and spent good money that should have gone towards a bag (LOL!) on skin care for me. It’s all sitting in my drawer and I give it the hairy eyeball from time to time. It just looks like so much work (said in my most whiny and petulant voice.)
> 
> I need to lurk the skincare threads.


Haha you remind me of me!! I am extremely low maintenance with my hair and put in slightly more work with my skin. I didn’t even own a hairbrush for like 4-5 years!! I got one last summer because my new hair dresser said I should and he also helped start washing my hair every other day instead of everyday and the time saved is so wonderful, and apparently it is good for my hair With my skin, I will quickly wash it and put on a couple nice layers of products, but sometimes it even feels like too much work to put a mask on and take it off! Drinking tons of water is a great way to do wonders for my skin without the extra effort of masks and other wonder beauty products! And, lucky you to have easy to maintain skin! I hope to get there someday.


----------



## RitaLA

This new year I want to get a Chanel bag and THAT IS IT!!!!!!!!!
In 2018 I got 6 or 7 designer bags and I got really upset with myself.  Upset because I couldn’t control myself and use my common sense to realize that I don’t need six freaking handbags.  New decisions this new year and more wisdom!!!!


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> You know, my father said this to me the other day. That I should buy a few items but the best in class (that I can afford) for everything I buy.
> 
> I get the sentiment, but I think there’s so much choice and an imperfect correlation between price and quality, plus preferences and options are constantly changing (e.g. new models in technology, or trends in mini vs big bags etc.) which makes it hard sometimes to follow the “buy few, but best in class” advice if you don’t know for sure what best in class is!
> 
> Plus, best in class isn’t always age appropriate. Best in class skincare may be La Prairie skincare or Hermés only bag collections but I don’t think I would benefit from or enjoy those at the age of 32. For example, I know that I objectively derive more pleasure from a Marmont crossbody in Hibiscus Red than I would from a crossbody K25 in Rouge Grenat if I owned it.
> 
> That’s funny actually. I think some accessories age you.
> 
> What do others think?


Some things we have are best in class, others aren't because it isn't that important to us. Our furniture is the best. A lot of it was custom made. 

Our car is mid-priced. We have no need for anything better and we wouldn't want to draw attention. We live in a small town. Anything ostentatious is out of place. 

I have a theory about quality. For some things, you can only get so much quality, then after that you are paying for the brand name. If I'm looking for a cotton tee shirt, the only things I care about are the quality of the material and the quality of the construction.  Many are going to be top quality and yet be priced differently. Maybe I don't want the best quality in every case, because the top quality cotton is very thin and maybe I want something thicker.

I've heard that Hermes quality is the best but none of the styles appeal to me. I've heard the leather is topnotch but it looks awfully stiff to me. Plus the practical side of me can't justify the price. 

For skin care, I use very simple, inexpensive items. I've never had problems with my skin. I get compliments and I think that is because I don't use a lot. The last several years I've been unable to use most products because plant based ingredients interfere with a drug I'm taking.

I also enjoy variety. I'd rather have 50 mid-priced bags than 10 premium bags.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Love your cappuccines. It’s just stunning. Great choice for your avatar too





Rhl2987 said:


> Omg love both of those!! And love the pops of color!


-
Thank you, @Miss_Dawn and @Rhl2987 ! I'm very partial to red bags. I have four red full-sized bags in my collection, and three small-sized bags that are bordeaux or raspberry. It's a tonality that really works for me.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore notebooks. I just don’t use them enough anymore.
> 
> And what is inside of the bags, dear one?





ElainePG said:


> I love the Jane Austen quotation!
> 
> Your notebooks are charming... not *at all* childish. This, mind you, coming from the fully adult woman who is picking up her birthday cake today: chocolate, with vanilla buttercream frosting, and pink roses!





ElainePG said:


> I have discovered these little Japanese pens, and I always have one in my purse. They collapse on themselves when they aren't in use, so ink doesn't spill, and then they slide open when you want to write. I have them in every color!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zebra-SL-F1-Ballpoint-Black-BA55-BK/dp/B003G0YWHI



I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!

@ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love 

I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons 

Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult 

@vink Japanese stationery 

@Sparkletastic
I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set 

Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist 

A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For completeness, here is my little black caviar Chanel SLG family. I’m slowly growing it over ‘occasions’.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> My most versatile bag is my LV Empreinte Speedy B25. It’s not large but holds a lot, has multiple carry options, and the black Empreinte leather is dressy enough to go most places in my life. It’s THE bag in my collection that I can wear all day and then carry out to dinner or to a hockey game. Because of its shape and the fact that the handles fold down, it easily sits in my lap. I love the newer model with the pocket on the outside for my phone. If I needed something a bit dressier, I’d go with my Chanel Reissue 227 (also in black with GHW). I don’t do many fancy events and don’t even own a bag that would be suitable for Black Tie, so the Speedy will easily cover most things in my life. Plus it’s durable so I don’t have to worry about it.


I just went to the web site to check it out. That LV Speedy in black empreinte leather is fabulous! 

I do NOT need another black bag. I do NOT need another black bag. I do NOT need another black bag. I do NOT...


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!
> 
> @ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love
> 
> I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons
> 
> Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult
> 
> @vink Japanese stationery
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set
> 
> Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist
> 
> A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.


Happy Anniversary, Dear @Miss_Dawn ! Your spa day sounds simply delicious. And oh, what beautiful flowers! Mr. Dawn has a very romantic soul.  Enjoy the rest of your vacation together.

I'm going to check out those Boheme Montblancs the next time I'm in the vicinity of a high-end stationery shop. They are very elegant.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Selfridges sale is on!

I bought a mini bag to wear to parties! Jimmy Choo.

In my defence it was 50% off, there were only two pieces available and it was firmly on my wish list for this year (even though the year hasn’t started! )

I will see how it looks and whether it’s better than the more expensive YSL WOC I had shortlisted. It looks like it has much better capacity but if it’s less pretty and doesn’t make my heart sing, I won’t settle, I’ll return it.

Here is the stock picture.


ElainePG said:


> I just went to the web site to check it out. That LV Speedy in black empreinte leather is fabulous!
> 
> I do NOT need another black bag. I do NOT need another black bag. I do NOT need another black bag. I do NOT...



You do not need another black bag Elaine. Definitely not. You can do it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> Happy Anniversary, Dear @Miss_Dawn ! Your spa day sounds simply delicious. And oh, what beautiful flowers! Mr. Dawn has a very romantic soul.  Enjoy the rest of your vacation together.
> 
> I'm going to check out those Boheme Montblancs the next time I'm in the vicinity of a high-end stationery shop. They are very elegant.


Thank you so much


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> You do not need another black bag Elaine. Definitely not. You can do it


HA! You're quite right. If I were to get this, I'd want to sell my Mulberry Blenheim, because it has pretty much the same functionality (although it's a more casual bag), and I don't think I want to do that.


But I've bookmarked the page on the LV site, and I have nearly all year to think about it. We won't be going to San Francisco until next fall, and in the meantime I'll carry the Blenheim a whole lot to see whether I still love it.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Selfridges sale is on!
> 
> I bought a mini bag to wear to parties! Jimmy Choo.
> 
> In my defence it was 50% off, there were only two pieces available and it was firmly on my wish list for this year (even though the year hasn’t started! )
> 
> I will see how it looks and whether it’s better than the more expensive YSL WOC I had shortlisted. It looks like it has much better capacity but if it’s less pretty and doesn’t make my heart sing, I won’t settle, I’ll return it.


It's really pretty! Quite right not to settle, though. Is the YSL WOC also a metallic?


----------



## jill39

RitaLA said:


> This new year I want to get a Chanel bag and THAT IS IT!!!!!!!!!
> In 2018 I got 6 or 7 designer bags and I got really upset with myself.  Upset because I couldn’t control myself and use my common sense to realize that I don’t need six freaking handbags.  New decisions this new year and more wisdom!!!!



Totally onboard with this way of thinking!!!


----------



## ElainePG

RitaLA said:


> This new year I want to get a Chanel bag and THAT IS IT!!!!!!!!!
> In 2018 I got 6 or 7 designer bags and I got really upset with myself.  Upset because I couldn’t control myself and use my common sense to realize that I don’t need six freaking handbags.  New decisions this new year and more wisdom!!!!


You're definitely in the right thread if you want help in curbing your handbag purchases! Not that we ever do any shaming here... NEVER!!! But if you're tempted, you can run it past everyone on the thread first and we'll "encourage" you to give it a wee bit more thought before pulling the trigger. 

That being said, which Chanel bag are you thinking about?  I don't own any, but I've always liked the look of the Reissues best. Do you already have Chanel bags in your collection?


----------



## whateve

None of my bags are truly versatile. Most are everyday bags and the best of those have a little extra room for a water bottle or other extras. When we travel, I reach for one of these. None of these very dressy and so I wouldn't choose them to wear to a party or a formal event but I wear them out to eat all the time. I guess the bag that can go from casual to dressy and still hold most of my daily stuff is this vintage Coach. I have some clutches and small bags that can go dressy but they aren't as versatile.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.


I counted how much my collection costs full price once, and it was terrifying. I had guessed around $2k - no idea why I thought that was right - and I was soooo wrong. I do feel slightly better that I have paid full price for very few of my bags!


catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> 
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?


My oldest bag is a monogram yellow Dooney shoulder bag my mom gifted me - it's not my first, but it is the oldest I've kept! I actually still use it. I've always thought it was cute. And now that early 2000s shoulder bag style is coming back in trend 


Rhl2987 said:


> [emoji173]️ How do you feel about organic and clean/natural skincare? I used to not care about ingredients too much and was buying Murad, Trish McAvoy and other branded and lovely products. But now, with the pregnancy, I’m more cognizant of what is in the products that I use. And I always love hearing what products others swear by!


I actually buy a lot of my skincare from Amazon! There's a bunch of small brands that sell there. I find that the expensive brands have a lot of toxic and unnecessary ingredients. I try to use stuff that has only a few. Rather than using a bunch of heavy creams with who-knows-what in them, I layer on a couple of toners and face oil and my face is much happier than before


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> None of my bags are truly versatile. Most are everyday bags and the best of those have a little extra room for a water bottle or other extras. When we travel, I reach for one of these. None of these very dressy and so I wouldn't choose them to wear to a party or a formal event but I wear them out to eat all the time. I guess the bag that can go from casual to dressy and still hold most of my daily stuff is this vintage Coach. I have some clutches and small bags that can go dressy but they aren't as versatile.


Pretty bag... and that dragonfly charm is great!


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!
> 
> @ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love
> 
> I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons
> 
> Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult
> 
> @vink Japanese stationery
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set
> 
> Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist
> 
> A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.


Sounds like a lovely anniversary!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> None of my bags are truly versatile. Most are everyday bags and the best of those have a little extra room for a water bottle or other extras. When we travel, I reach for one of these. None of these very dressy and so I wouldn't choose them to wear to a party or a formal event but I wear them out to eat all the time. I guess the bag that can go from casual to dressy and still hold most of my daily stuff is this vintage Coach. I have some clutches and small bags that can go dressy but they aren't as versatile.


This looks very stylish. Absolutely lovely with the golden charm


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> I agree, the world is so scary and children seem to grow up faster with every generation.
> 
> From how you speak of her, I’m sure you’re doing a great job to raise a thoughtful young lady.



Thanks!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> Some things we have are best in class, others aren't because it isn't that important to us. Our furniture is the best. A lot of it was custom made.
> 
> Our car is mid-priced. We have no need for anything better and we wouldn't want to draw attention. We live in a small town. Anything ostentatious is out of place.
> 
> I have a theory about quality. For some things, you can only get so much quality, then after that you are paying for the brand name. If I'm looking for a cotton tee shirt, the only things I care about are the quality of the material and the quality of the construction.  Many are going to be top quality and yet be priced differently. Maybe I don't want the best quality in every case, because the top quality cotton is very thin and maybe I want something thicker.
> 
> I've heard that Hermes quality is the best but none of the styles appeal to me. I've heard the leather is topnotch but it looks awfully stiff to me. Plus the practical side of me can't justify the price.
> 
> For skin care, I use very simple, inexpensive items. I've never had problems with my skin. I get compliments and I think that is because I don't use a lot. The last several years I've been unable to use most products because plant based ingredients interfere with a drug I'm taking.
> 
> I also enjoy variety. I'd rather have 50 mid-priced bags than 10 premium bags.



I somewhat agree with you. For things that I’m into, I want it as best as I can. For things that I don’t really care, as long as it does the job and relatively reasonable, that’s fine for me. My brothers love fancy hotels and pool villa, a cute normal room in great location is fine for me. But I’ll pay for good food and jewelry that I like. I actually don’t really limit myself for expensive for cheap only. I like a mix of everything. I believe that good things can come cheap, but sometimes, we also have to pay the price. Then, I’ll compare later what work best for me and stick to that.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!
> 
> @ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love
> 
> I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons
> 
> Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult
> 
> @vink Japanese stationery
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set
> 
> Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist
> 
> A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.



Happy anniversary!


----------



## vink

Merry Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> ....
> Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?
> 
> My favorite main meal items are seafood - anything that swims, floats, creeps or crawls in the water will get happily eaten by me. My favorite dessert is WARM SUGAR COOKIES!!!  My favorite drink is fresh lemonade. I like lemonade so much that I can’t have it in the house and avoid it like it’s crack. I would drink a gallon a day and keep looking for more. LOL!



I am currently waiting to go to my in-laws' place to celebrate their version of Christmas which, of course, is making me think of favorite foods.  We are bringing a marionberry pie to share which is usually a big hit.
My favorite dinner is a *really* well prepared salmon fillet, preferably something wild caught from the Copper River. Dessert - a rich chocolate cake with chocolate buttercream frosting. I drink water or tea and definitely like a good cuppa black tea with milk.

Thinking about holiday cooking, next season I plan on pulling out my family recipe for spritz cookies - I've been carting around a press for ages and should put it to good use.

What is your favorite holiday for treats/dessert? I am partial to celebrating people's birthdays with a treat tailored to their tastes (I like to bake).


----------



## pdxhb

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!
> 
> @ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love
> 
> I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons
> 
> Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult
> 
> @vink Japanese stationery
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set
> 
> Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist
> 
> A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.


Happy anniversary! Looks like a wonderful celebration!


----------



## vink

These are the scarves I got with the help of my friend yesterday. She tried them on for me so I can decide. 

This one is 100% cashmere. 






And this one is The one I really want since summer. It’s silk. I’m not sure if it’s a blend or not.  





Both are 50% off and no tax! Yay! 

And the is MM (Massaccesi) Stella clutch. The photo aren’t mine. This belongs to TenKrat. I have a similar one with a darker (more gray) hardware.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> These are the scarves I got with the help of my friend yesterday. She tried them on for me so I can decide.
> 
> This one is 100% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is The one I really want since summer. It’s silk. I’m not sure if it’s a blend or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are 50% off and no tax! Yay!
> 
> And the is MM (Massaccesi) Stella clutch. The photo aren’t mine. This belongs to TenKrat. I have a similar one with a darker (more gray) hardware.


Great scarves! And of course I love the Stella. What leather is yours?


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Great scarves! And of course I love the Stella. What leather is yours?



Same leather, pewter diamond. [emoji4]


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!
> 
> @ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love
> 
> I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons
> 
> Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult
> 
> @vink Japanese stationery
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set
> 
> Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist
> 
> A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.


Ooh yes ..just love the paper and pens! Do you use fountain pens?How do you use your notebooks? If multiples are being used concurrently, please divulge as I’d love to figure out ways to use. I keep only one at a time..for daily to-dos.


----------



## essiedub

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I actually buy a lot of my skincare from Amazon! There's a bunch of small brands that sell there. I find that the expensive brands have a lot of toxic and unnecessary ingredients. I try to use stuff that has only a few. Rather than using a bunch of heavy creams with who-knows-what in them, I layer on a couple of toners and face oil and my face is much happier than before



Do tell


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> These are the scarves I got with the help of my friend yesterday. She tried them on for me so I can decide.
> 
> This one is 100% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is The one I really want since summer. It’s silk. I’m not sure if it’s a blend or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are 50% off and no tax! Yay!
> 
> And the is MM (Massaccesi) Stella clutch. The photo aren’t mine. This belongs to TenKrat. I have a similar one with a darker (more gray) hardware.



Beautiful scarves!!


----------



## msd_bags

Happy Birthday Elaine!!


----------



## whateve

vink said:


> These are the scarves I got with the help of my friend yesterday. She tried them on for me so I can decide.
> 
> This one is 100% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is The one I really want since summer. It’s silk. I’m not sure if it’s a blend or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are 50% off and no tax! Yay!
> 
> And the is MM (Massaccesi) Stella clutch. The photo aren’t mine. This belongs to TenKrat. I have a similar one with a darker (more gray) hardware.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Haha you remind me of me!! I am extremely low maintenance with my hair and put in slightly more work with my skin. I didn’t even own a hairbrush for like 4-5 years!! I got one last summer because my new hair dresser said I should and he also helped start washing my hair every other day instead of everyday and the time saved is so wonderful, and apparently it is good for my hair With my skin, I will quickly wash it and put on a couple nice layers of products, but sometimes it even feels like too much work to put a mask on and take it off! Drinking tons of water is a great way to do wonders for my skin without the extra effort of masks and other wonder beauty products! And, lucky you to have easy to maintain skin! I hope to get there someday.


I am lucky with my skin. I get compliments and don’t really do anything special.  But, we all have some thing that works in our favor. The key is seeing it and focusing on it vs the things that we don’t prefer about ourselves.  

On hair, have you ever tried washing with conditioner or apple cider vinegar. I’ve seen people rave about ACV for hair but I didn’t like it. No matter how much I rinsed, I smelled vinegar-y all day. Yuck!  I do, however, put peppermint oil in my shampoo and conditioner. It’s supposed to be good for the scalp. I don’t know if that’s true but, it makes my hair smell amazing. LOL! 


whateve said:


> Some things we have are best in class, others aren't because it isn't that important to us. Our furniture is the best. A lot of it was custom made.
> 
> Our car is mid-priced. We have no need for anything better and we wouldn't want to draw attention. We live in a small town. Anything ostentatious is out of place.
> 
> I have a theory about quality. For some things, you can only get so much quality, then after that you are paying for the brand name. If I'm looking for a cotton tee shirt, the only things I care about are the quality of the material and the quality of the construction.  Many are going to be top quality and yet be priced differently. Maybe I don't want the best quality in every case, because the top quality cotton is very thin and maybe I want something thicker.
> 
> I've heard that Hermes quality is the best but none of the styles appeal to me. I've heard the leather is topnotch but it looks awfully stiff to me. Plus the practical side of me can't justify the price.
> 
> For skin care, I use very simple, inexpensive items. I've never had problems with my skin. I get compliments and I think that is because I don't use a lot. The last several years I've been unable to use most products because plant based ingredients interfere with a drug I'm taking.
> 
> I also enjoy variety. I'd rather have 50 mid-priced bags than 10 premium bags.


I agree. For some things, I not only don’t choose the “best”, I prefer something else.  Others, I want the best quality but, won’t pay a penny more for hype or brand. And, then sometimes the brand definitely sways me. Dior is this brand for me. I just love it. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!
> 
> @ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love
> 
> I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons
> 
> Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult
> 
> @vink Japanese stationery
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set
> 
> Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist
> 
> A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.


Very nice!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I took DS & DD to the mall today as both are in town and needed to finish their Christmas shopping. As we poked around, I spent time purse, outfit and hair watching. 

Horrified moment: I was surprised how many people were out without combing their hair. I understand the world is more casual than I’d like (pjs in public, bra straps and underwear showing, etc.) but, have we reached such a low point that perhaps 15% of women had obviously not touched their heads before leaving the house? Have I been blind because I didn’t know this is a “thing.” What makes that ok? Did they bathe or is that optional now too?  

To bags. Of course there were tons of MK and LV Neverfuls (isn’t the NF the most popular item for LV?)  But, I also I saw quite a few nice bags that I don’t usually see. 

I saw a cute black LV Twist, a lovely red Lady Dior, a very interesting dark red and gold Chanel Boy, a black BV nodini and an ombré blue LV Capucines. I also saw a few Chloe Drew bags. I’ve always liked those but thought they had waned in popularity. 

YSL WOC and smaller bags were everywhere. I’ve never seen that many YSL bags in a day. Made me wonder if there was a sale or if someone was counterfeiting. Chanel jumbos were also very much out and popular today. 

Interestingly, I saw a Jumbo almost exactly the same color as my ivory. And, I didn’t like it on the person who was carrying it. That may have been the death knell for the bag. I don’t like to wear it and I didn’t like it on someone else.   Hmmmm... I’m going to let this sit til spring and see what I think. 

Since I was there, I got some stocking stuffers for my family. Nothing too remarkable. But, I bought a different color watch band for the LV watch I bought Mr. S for his birthday this year. They have a ton of options. My main gifts for him this year are vintage wraparound cufflinks and a new tuxedo. Remember we went tuxedo shopping a while back and he couldn’t find what he liked? Well, I hunted and got what I think will be perfect. Classic with just a touch of unique.  One of the gifts I’m giving the kiddos is what I’m calling a young adult Survival and Civility kit (LOL!)  things like a paid AAA membership, combo flashlight / emergency radio / phone charger gizmo, thank you notes and stamps, book of Van Gogh’s letters, etc. -  and I put it all in a locking fireproof box they can use to store their important paperwork (passport, SS card, etc.)  We also always give a family vacation in the next year as a gift. 

For those of you giving gifts, what goodies did you put under the tree?


----------



## vink

essiedub said:


> Ooh yes ..just love the paper and pens! Do you use fountain pens?How do you use your notebooks? If multiples are being used concurrently, please divulge as I’d love to figure out ways to use. I keep only one at a time..for daily to-dos.



May I join in on the subject of multiple notebook? I currently have 4. 1 monthly planner, 1 that I use to jot down everything. Be it the impromptu meeting minutes or off-the-top-of-the-head to-do list or just whatever that come up at the moment, and 1 as a diary/ scrapbook that I use for the days I have so much memorabilia’s to fill that my usual diary can’t keep them all, and diary that I write everyday. I used to only have 3 by incorporate the diary and the scrapbook together, but with so many things to write and keep during the trips, I think a special event scrapbook may work better. And it’s and opportunities for me to use those small printers that print photo from mobile phone. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I love using these machine. It’s so much fun. My current favorite is the one from HP with a sticky-back paper. The color isn’t the best. But the sticker-back wins my heart. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful scarves!!





whateve said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I took DS & DD to the mall today as both are in town and needed to finish their Christmas shopping. As we poked around, I spent time purse, outfit and hair watching.
> 
> Horrified moment: I was surprised how many people were out without combing their hair. I understand the world is more casual than I’d like (pjs in public, bra straps and underwear showing, etc.) but, have we reached such a low point that perhaps 15% of women had obviously not touched their heads before leaving the house? Have I been blind because I didn’t know this is a “thing.” What makes that ok? Did they bathe or is that optional now too?
> 
> To bags. Of course there were tons of MK and LV Neverfuls (isn’t the NF the most popular item for LV?)  But, I also I saw quite a few nice bags that I don’t usually see.
> 
> I saw a cute black LV Twist, a lovely red Lady Dior, a very interesting dark red and gold Chanel Boy, a black BV nodini and an ombré blue LV Capucines. I also saw a few Chloe Drew bags. I’ve always liked those but thought they had waned in popularity.
> 
> YSL WOC and smaller bags were everywhere. I’ve never seen that many YSL bags in a day. Made me wonder if there was a sale or if someone was counterfeiting. Chanel jumbos were also very much out and popular today.
> 
> Interestingly, I saw a Jumbo almost exactly the same color as my ivory. And, I didn’t like it on the person who was carrying it. That may have been the death knell for the bag. I don’t like to wear it and I didn’t like it on someone else.   Hmmmm... I’m going to let this sit til spring and see what I think.
> 
> Since I was there, I got some stocking stuffers for my family. Nothing too remarkable. But, I bought a different color watch band for the LV watch I bought Mr. S for his birthday this year. They have a ton of options. My main gifts for him this year are vintage wraparound cufflinks and a new tuxedo. Remember we went tuxedo shopping a while back and he couldn’t find what he liked? Well, I hunted and got what I think will be perfect. Classic with just a touch of unique.  One of the gifts I’m giving the kiddos is what I’m calling a young adult Survival and Civility kit (LOL!)  things like a paid AAA membership, combo flashlight / emergency radio / phone charger gizmo, thank you notes and stamps, book of Van Gogh’s letters, etc. -  and I put it all in a locking fireproof box they can use to store their important paperwork (passport, SS card, etc.)  We also always give a family vacation in the next year as a gift.
> 
> For those of you giving gifts, what goodies did you put under the tree?



Oh.... I like your adult survival kit. 

Regarding the hair, maybe they’re not good at styling it? I’m horrible with styling my hair my stylist refuse to do anything he know will require me to do more than combing. [emoji28] 

DD lost her favorite figure in the school Hall a couple months ago and I hunted it down for Christmas (it’s an 90’s discontinued toy.) intended to make it a stocking stuffer. Being a forgetful person, I forget where I keep it. [emoji28] So, last night, I put a pack of chocolate, some miniature items for her Sylvanian families in her stocking and wrap up a pop up/flap book which I bought for some times but keep it hidden in my closet. (I always have this kind of emergency present hidden in my closet, just in case) and this morning, it’s all the best Christmas for her. [emoji28] Phew! Crisis avert. And now I have to find where I stash that freaking small figure between the two houses. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I am lucky with my skin. I get compliments and don’t really do anything special.  But, we all have some thing that works in our favor. The key is seeing it and focusing on it vs the things that we don’t prefer about ourselves.
> 
> On hair, have you ever tried washing with conditioner or apple cider vinegar. I’ve seen people rave about ACV for hair but I didn’t like it. No matter how much I rinsed, I smelled vinegar-y all day. Yuck!  I do, however, put peppermint oil in my shampoo and conditioner. It’s supposed to be good for the scalp. I don’t know if that’s true but, it makes my hair smell amazing. LOL!
> I agree. For some things, I not only don’t choose the “best”, I prefer something else.  Others, I want the best quality but, won’t pay a penny more for hype or brand. And, then sometimes the brand definitely sways me. Dior is this brand for me. I just love it.
> Very nice!!!  Yay!!!


I have not tried apple cider vinegar when washing my hair but am interested in trying the peppermint oil! And I love Dior as well but just haven’t added anything from Dior to my collection yet!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I took DS & DD to the mall today as both are in town and needed to finish their Christmas shopping. As we poked around, I spent time purse, outfit and hair watching.
> 
> Horrified moment: I was surprised how many people were out without combing their hair. I understand the world is more casual than I’d like (pjs in public, bra straps and underwear showing, etc.) but, have we reached such a low point that perhaps 15% of women had obviously not touched their heads before leaving the house? Have I been blind because I didn’t know this is a “thing.” What makes that ok? Did they bathe or is that optional now too?
> 
> To bags. Of course there were tons of MK and LV Neverfuls (isn’t the NF the most popular item for LV?)  But, I also I saw quite a few nice bags that I don’t usually see.
> 
> I saw a cute black LV Twist, a lovely red Lady Dior, a very interesting dark red and gold Chanel Boy, a black BV nodini and an ombré blue LV Capucines. I also saw a few Chloe Drew bags. I’ve always liked those but thought they had waned in popularity.
> 
> YSL WOC and smaller bags were everywhere. I’ve never seen that many YSL bags in a day. Made me wonder if there was a sale or if someone was counterfeiting. Chanel jumbos were also very much out and popular today.
> 
> Interestingly, I saw a Jumbo almost exactly the same color as my ivory. And, I didn’t like it on the person who was carrying it. That may have been the death knell for the bag. I don’t like to wear it and I didn’t like it on someone else.   Hmmmm... I’m going to let this sit til spring and see what I think.
> 
> Since I was there, I got some stocking stuffers for my family. Nothing too remarkable. But, I bought a different color watch band for the LV watch I bought Mr. S for his birthday this year. They have a ton of options. My main gifts for him this year are vintage wraparound cufflinks and a new tuxedo. Remember we went tuxedo shopping a while back and he couldn’t find what he liked? Well, I hunted and got what I think will be perfect. Classic with just a touch of unique.  One of the gifts I’m giving the kiddos is what I’m calling a young adult Survival and Civility kit (LOL!)  things like a paid AAA membership, combo flashlight / emergency radio / phone charger gizmo, thank you notes and stamps, book of Van Gogh’s letters, etc. -  and I put it all in a locking fireproof box they can use to store their important paperwork (passport, SS card, etc.)  We also always give a family vacation in the next year as a gift.
> 
> For those of you giving gifts, what goodies did you put under the tree?


Wonderful gift selections! Very creative and I will keep those in mind for future gifts. I am the opposite of that. I gave my husband a Lululemon sweat band that he wanted for riding the Peloton and a sprinkler system that we had installed in the front and back yards about a month ago. My Mom got a Hidrate water bottle which is connected to your iPhone and tracks how much you drink! My Dad asked for a couple of small items of clothing like a fleece. My sister wanted a humidifier. We got my grandma prosciutto. My husband’s sister got a cute “Puppies Make Me Happy” tank and sweatpants. If anyone knows someone who loves dogs, I’d recommend checking this brand out. My husband’s Mom got an instapot and his Dad got a barbell he had been asking for.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> For completeness, here is my little black caviar Chanel SLG family. I’m slowly growing it over ‘occasions’.


I like a good writing instrument as well . Have you ever tried a Caran D'ache pen. They are made in Switzerland and they are my favorite. I have the higher end ones I keep at home and carry the lower end of theirs out in it's little pouch. They are such a pleasure to write with.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> None of my bags are truly versatile. Most are everyday bags and the best of those have a little extra room for a water bottle or other extras. When we travel, I reach for one of these. None of these very dressy and so I wouldn't choose them to wear to a party or a formal event but I wear them out to eat all the time. I guess the bag that can go from casual to dressy and still hold most of my daily stuff is this vintage Coach. I have some clutches and small bags that can go dressy but they aren't as versatile.


I think this looks like it can go just about anywhere. Love the dragonfly!


----------



## dcooney4

My oldest bag is a gas mask bag I have from High school. It used to carry my shoes and money while I roller skated around NYC.  My oldest regular bag it my petite bucket. I still have and wear her. I think she is from about 2007.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the oldest bag. I found it in the basement and it needs a washing.


----------



## Lake Effect

vink said:


> Oh.... I like your adult survival kit.
> 
> Regarding the hair, maybe they’re not good at styling it? I’m horrible with styling my hair my stylist refuse to do anything he know will require me to do more than combing. [emoji28]
> 
> DD lost her favorite figure in the school Hall a couple months ago and I hunted it down for Christmas (it’s an 90’s discontinued toy.) intended to make it a stocking stuffer. Being a forgetful person, I forget where I keep it. [emoji28] So, last night, I put a pack of chocolate, some miniature items for her Sylvanian families in her stocking and wrap up a pop up/flap book which I bought for some times but keep it hidden in my closet. (I always have this kind of emergency present hidden in my closet, just in case) and this morning, it’s all the best Christmas for her. [emoji28] Phew! Crisis avert. And now I have to find where I stash that freaking small figure between the two houses. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


I am relaxing with coffee for a few quiet minutes more before I start prepping my contribution for what promises to be a loud and fun family gathering later .  I want to share one of my family traditions growing up. Being one of six children my mom said she was always hard pressed to keep everything hidden before Christmas day. And somehow she managed to do it. Side note,  I was raised in the Roman Catholic tradition, Catholic school, Sunday mass, the whole 9 yards. So those of you from the same background are familiar with the Feast of the Three Kings,  The Epiphany, celebrated on January 6. So Mom would inevitably hide some gifts so well that she could not find them for Christmas morning LOL LOL. So she would tell us that Santa gave her something for us and she simply forgot where she put it and that the Kings will bring it.  And I have to give Mom credit she had a good track record, LOL and we would simply be happy to wait until January 6, knowing she would make good.  We would come down to breakfast and whoever was due a gift would have a present at the kitchen table and for the rest of us she would either get little stocking stuffer type items or maybe little special pastries etc., so it was fun because we all knew we could look forward to a little treat even if even if we were not getting a gift . It’s not something we still adhere to every year per se, but especially with my sisters, if we see something cute for each other on an after Christmas sale, at some point in January when we catch up. We give it and say, oh look, this is from the Kings! Good times.  May you enjoy today, whatever you celebrate with whomever you are with!!
And my Christmas miracle is thank God LL Bean had a cute stuffed Golden Retriever as specifically requested for a favorite 7-year-old!


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> My oldest bag is a gas mask bag I have from High school. It used to carry my shoes and money while I roller skated around NYC.  My oldest regular bag it my petite bucket. I still have and wear her. I think she is from about 2007.



Wow! It doesn’t that old at all!


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the oldest bag. I found it in the basement and it needs a washing.



This is a cool bag. I think it still has A LOT of life left in it. Even I’d wear it on a very casual day. You have cool stuff. [emoji4]


----------



## BittyMonkey

vink said:


> This is a cool bag. I think it still has A LOT of life left in it. Even I’d wear it on a very casual day. You have cool stuff. [emoji4]


Yeah, when she said "gas mask bag" I was thinking..."Is this some shape I've never heard of???"


----------



## vink

Lake Effect said:


> I am relaxing with coffee for a few quiet minutes more before I start prepping my contribution for what promises to be a loud and fun family gathering later .  I want to share one of my family traditions growing up. Being one of six children my mom said she was always hard pressed to keep everything hidden before Christmas day. And somehow she managed to do it. Side note,  I was raised in the Roman Catholic tradition, Catholic school, Sunday mass, the whole 9 yards. So those of you from the same background are familiar with the Feast of the Three Kings,  The Epiphany, celebrated on January 6. So Mom would inevitably hide some gifts so well that she could not find them for Christmas morning LOL LOL. So she would tell us that Santa gave her something for us and she simply forgot where she put it and that the Kings will bring it.  And I have to give Mom credit she had a good track record, LOL and we would simply be happy to wait until January 6, knowing she would make good.  We would come down to breakfast and whoever was due a gift would have a present at the kitchen table and for the rest of us she would either get little stocking stuffer type items or maybe little special pastries etc., so it was fun because we all knew we could look forward to a little treat even if even if we were not getting a gift . It’s not something we still adhere to every year per se, but especially with my sisters, if we see something cute for each other on an after Christmas sale, at some point in January when we catch up. We give it and say, oh look, this is from the Kings! Good times.  May you enjoy today, whatever you celebrate with whomever you are with!!
> And my Christmas miracle is thank God LL Bean had a cute stuffed Golden Retriever as specifically requested for a favorite 7-year-old!



I like your story. I can relate that that totally! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Actually. This year is the first year she has a stocking hang up properly, too, so I kinda want to make it a good one. Now, I told her she should write a thank you note back to Santa as a nice manner a good girl should possess. Oy... the joy of being a kid and well, I’m not so sure I want to be a parent anymore. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] 

Your LL Bean stuffed animal sounds cute! DD wants to have a pet, but with what we’re doing now, I don’t think it’s the right situation.


----------



## bellarusa

ElainePG said:


> I love this! In the photo it looks like my Nodini, but you're saying it zips up the sides, so obviously it's a larger bag than mine. Does BV still make this bag? Do you know what it's called?



The bag I mentioned is the yellow bag underneath the Nodini.  It is a cervo tote bag but I've not seen this at Bottega for about 7 years now.  It is being serviced by BV right now but when it is back I'll take some more pictures.  I absolutely adore the resin yellow though.  It is a wonderful color.


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> This is a cool bag. I think it still has A LOT of life left in it. Even I’d wear it on a very casual day. You have cool stuff. [emoji4]


Thanks I bought it in a vintage shop when I was a teenager.


----------



## dcooney4

BittyMonkey said:


> Yeah, when she said "gas mask bag" I was thinking..."Is this some shape I've never heard of???"


It literally held a gas mask. When I bought it it still had some kind of lens in it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> Oh.... I like your adult survival kit.
> 
> Regarding the hair, maybe they’re not good at styling it? I’m horrible with styling my hair my stylist refuse to do anything he know will require me to do more than combing. [emoji28]
> 
> DD lost her favorite figure in the school Hall a couple months ago and I hunted it down for Christmas (it’s an 90’s discontinued toy.) intended to make it a stocking stuffer. Being a forgetful person, I forget where I keep it. [emoji28] So, last night, I put a pack of chocolate, some miniature items for her Sylvanian families in her stocking and wrap up a pop up/flap book which I bought for some times but keep it hidden in my closet. (I always have this kind of emergency present hidden in my closet, just in case) and this morning, it’s all the best Christmas for her. [emoji28] Phew! Crisis avert. And now I have to find where I stash that freaking small figure between the two houses. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Thanks for the compliment on the gift. 

On that hair. No, I was telling the same thing to one of my BFF’s. It’s not a
styling issue or a messy bun / pony issue. It’s literally that people had not combed their hair. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Wonderful gift selections! Very creative and I will keep those in mind for future gifts. I am the opposite of that. I gave my husband a Lululemon sweat band that he wanted for riding the Peloton and a sprinkler system that we had installed in the front and back yards about a month ago. My Mom got a Hidrate water bottle which is connected to your iPhone and tracks how much you drink! My Dad asked for a couple of small items of clothing like a fleece. My sister wanted a humidifier. We got my grandma prosciutto. My husband’s sister got a cute “Puppies Make Me Happy” tank and sweatpants. If anyone knows someone who loves dogs, I’d recommend checking this brand out. My husband’s Mom got an instapot and his Dad got a barbell he had been asking for.


That water bottle sounds cool!!! 


dcooney4 said:


> I like a good writing instrument as well . Have you ever tried a Caran D'ache pen. They are made in Switzerland and they are my favorite. I have the higher end ones I keep at home and carry the lower end of theirs out in it's little pouch. They are such a pleasure to write with.


I’ve never gotten into “nice” pens. What are the main benefits? Wait...do I want to know?  I’m not looking for new categories to spend more money on. LOL!!!


dcooney4 said:


> Here is the oldest bag. I found it in the basement and it needs a washing.


I really like this. I would definitely wear it. It would be super cute paired with jeans, a red top, soft gold jewelry and some sort of chunky brown bootie. 


Lake Effect said:


> I am relaxing with coffee for a few quiet minutes more before I start prepping my contribution for what promises to be a loud and fun family gathering later .  I want to share one of my family traditions growing up. Being one of six children my mom said she was always hard pressed to keep everything hidden before Christmas day. And somehow she managed to do it. Side note,  I was raised in the Roman Catholic tradition, Catholic school, Sunday mass, the whole 9 yards. So those of you from the same background are familiar with the Feast of the Three Kings,  The Epiphany, celebrated on January 6. So Mom would inevitably hide some gifts so well that she could not find them for Christmas morning LOL LOL. So she would tell us that Santa gave her something for us and she simply forgot where she put it and that the Kings will bring it.  And I have to give Mom credit she had a good track record, LOL and we would simply be happy to wait until January 6, knowing she would make good.  We would come down to breakfast and whoever was due a gift would have a present at the kitchen table and for the rest of us she would either get little stocking stuffer type items or maybe little special pastries etc., so it was fun because we all knew we could look forward to a little treat even if even if we were not getting a gift . It’s not something we still adhere to every year per se, but especially with my sisters, if we see something cute for each other on an after Christmas sale, at some point in January when we catch up. We give it and say, oh look, this is from the Kings! Good times.  May you enjoy today, whatever you celebrate with whomever you are with!!
> And my Christmas miracle is thank God LL Bean had a cute stuffed Golden Retriever as specifically requested for a favorite 7-year-old!


I was raised much the same way but without gifts on the Feast if the Three Kings. I love that you and your sisters continue the tradition. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It literally held a gas mask. When I bought it it still had some kind of lens in it.


That's quite a collector's item!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I am lucky with my skin. I get compliments and don’t really do anything special.  But, we all have some thing that works in our favor. The key is seeing it and focusing on it vs the things that we don’t prefer about ourselves.
> 
> On hair, have you ever tried washing with conditioner or apple cider vinegar. I’ve seen people rave about ACV for hair but I didn’t like it. No matter how much I rinsed, I smelled vinegar-y all day. Yuck!  I do, however, put peppermint oil in my shampoo and conditioner. It’s supposed to be good for the scalp. I don’t know if that’s true but, it makes my hair smell amazing. LOL!
> I agree. For some things, I not only don’t choose the “best”, I prefer something else.  Others, I want the best quality but, won’t pay a penny more for hype or brand. And, then sometimes the brand definitely sways me. Dior is this brand for me. I just love it.
> Very nice!!!  Yay!!!


I wash my hair with conditioner. It's about all I use now. Surprisingly, it gets clean that way. I have very dry hair and skin so I don't think I need the drying effects of shampoo.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Happy Birthday Elaine!!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I like a good writing instrument as well . Have you ever tried a Caran D'ache pen. They are made in Switzerland and they are my favorite. I have the higher end ones I keep at home and carry the lower end of theirs out in it's little pouch. They are such a pleasure to write with.


I just went to their web site. They have some gorgeous pens! I was looking at the roller ball ones. Do you know if they take regular roller ball cartridges, or do you have to use special ones from CD'a?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the oldest bag. I found it in the basement and it needs a washing.


This is fabulous! I can just imagine you roller skating around NYC with this over your shoulder.  (I'm a former NY-er)


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> The bag I mentioned is the yellow bag underneath the Nodini.  It is a cervo tote bag but I've not seen this at Bottega for about 7 years now.  It is being serviced by BV right now but when it is back I'll take some more pictures.  I absolutely adore the resin yellow though.  It is a wonderful color.


Oh, okay... thank you. Silly me, my eye went right to the Nodini, and I didn't even pay attention to the bag under it!


----------



## ipsum

My belated happy birthday wishes @ElainePG! I bet that the quality of black Speedy won't outperform your Mulberry. It's lovely and well made.

My belated happy anniversary wishes @Miss_Dawn! Your hubby has an eye on great gifts and hope you had a plast time together. I'm a Chance girl but the intense coco mademoiselle smelled very addictive.

How do you keep your vachetta from patinating @dcooney4? I got NF last year and it's already golden brown.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I wash my hair with conditioner. It's about all I use now. Surprisingly, it gets clean that way. I have very dry hair and skin so I don't think I need the drying effects of shampoo.


I’ve read that this is really the best way to care for most types of hair. I may try it with the new year.


----------



## Sparkletastic

How was everyone’s Christmas and @ElainePG’s bday?! 

We’re stuffed and lying around like beached whales watching Christmas movies that we’ve seen 20 times before.   Everyone gave thoughtful gifts so contented smiles everywhere. Holidays are so much easier since we moved from our hometown 

No additional bags for me. But, since I was gifted my Diorama WOC a few days ago, I’m very bag happy. Lol!  

Anyone else get a bag???


----------



## catsinthebag

Lake Effect said:


> I am relaxing with coffee for a few quiet minutes more before I start prepping my contribution for what promises to be a loud and fun family gathering later .  I want to share one of my family traditions growing up. Being one of six children my mom said she was always hard pressed to keep everything hidden before Christmas day. And somehow she managed to do it. Side note,  I was raised in the Roman Catholic tradition, Catholic school, Sunday mass, the whole 9 yards. So those of you from the same background are familiar with the Feast of the Three Kings,  The Epiphany, celebrated on January 6. So Mom would inevitably hide some gifts so well that she could not find them for Christmas morning LOL LOL. So she would tell us that Santa gave her something for us and she simply forgot where she put it and that the Kings will bring it.  And I have to give Mom credit she had a good track record, LOL and we would simply be happy to wait until January 6, knowing she would make good.  We would come down to breakfast and whoever was due a gift would have a present at the kitchen table and for the rest of us she would either get little stocking stuffer type items or maybe little special pastries etc., so it was fun because we all knew we could look forward to a little treat even if even if we were not getting a gift . It’s not something we still adhere to every year per se, but especially with my sisters, if we see something cute for each other on an after Christmas sale, at some point in January when we catch up. We give it and say, oh look, this is from the Kings! Good times.  May you enjoy today, whatever you celebrate with whomever you are with!!
> And my Christmas miracle is thank God LL Bean had a cute stuffed Golden Retriever as specifically requested for a favorite 7-year-old!



I love this story.  And how wonderful that you and your sisters have kept up the tradition with the Kings in your own way.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> How was everyone’s Christmas and @ElainePG’s bday?!
> 
> We’re stuffed and lying around like beached whales watching Christmas movies that we’ve seen 20 times before.   Everyone gave thoughtful gifts so contented smiles everywhere. Holidays are so much easier since we moved from our hometown
> 
> No additional bags for me. But, since I was gifted my Diorama WOC a few days ago, I’m very bag happy. Lol!
> 
> Anyone else get a bag???



Well, my sister was _supposed _to get a bag from me, but the package has gone missing. I got a confirmation that UPS delivered it yesterday, but it’s not there. I fear it was stolen off her porch. Fortunately, I remembered to put extra insurance on the package, so I’m hoping I can get my money back, but what a hassle. And she didn’t have anything from me to open on Christmas!


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got confused flipping between the 2018 and 2019 thread so decided to respond here!
> 
> @ElainePG I have the same pen. Right now my mini pens of choice are still my Boheme Montblancs. I have a matching set in Lilas Pirouette, in a mini purple Montblanc leather pen case. So portable but make me feel so polished and joyous. It’s just pure love
> 
> I may not have mentioned that I have many many many notebooks... here are some more Smythsons
> 
> Happy birthday dear Elaine!!! Your birthday cake sounds divine and very adult
> 
> @vink Japanese stationery
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> I’ve been spoiled rotten  Today is our anniversary so besides the small Chanel goodies, I had a long spa outing today and some more shopping. Being a sensible person, I stuck to buying necessities like a marble & brass essential oil burner () and another “tea for one” set
> 
> Oh and a huge bouquet of flowers arrived at the hotel. Mr Dawn preordered from a local florist
> 
> A collage of some of my goodies attached. A Chanel card holder to expand my collection of black SLGs, and some makeup I wanted to add and replenish, as well as intense new version of one of my preferred perfumes, Coco Mam’zelle.



Your Montblanc pens are beautiful. I’ll have to look at the Boheme line the next time I’m at my favorite pen store. For some reason, I never really considered Montblanc. I have several Watermans and love the way the feel —so smooth! I guess I’ve assumed I wouldn’t appreciate Montblanc enough more to justify the higher price. But they are gorgeous pens.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Well, my sister was _supposed _to get a bag from me, but the package has gone missing. I got a confirmation that UPS delivered it yesterday, but it’s not there. I fear it was stolen off her porch. Fortunately, I remembered to put extra insurance on the package, so I’m hoping I can get my money back, but what a hassle. And she didn’t have anything from me to open on Christmas!


Oh no. I’m so sorry.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no. I’m so sorry.



Thanks. Stuff happens. I just hope dealing with UPS isn’t difficult.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Well, my sister was _supposed _to get a bag from me, but the package has gone missing. I got a confirmation that UPS delivered it yesterday, but it’s not there. I fear it was stolen off her porch. Fortunately, I remembered to put extra insurance on the package, so I’m hoping I can get my money back, but what a hassle. And she didn’t have anything from me to open on Christmas!


Oh dear... how frustrating!!! I hope you can get your $$$ back without a big hassle.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> How was everyone’s Christmas and @ElainePG’s bday?!
> 
> We’re stuffed and lying around like beached whales watching Christmas movies that we’ve seen 20 times before.   Everyone gave thoughtful gifts so contented smiles everywhere. Holidays are so much easier since we moved from our hometown
> 
> No additional bags for me. But, since I was gifted my Diorama WOC a few days ago, I’m very bag happy. Lol!
> 
> Anyone else get a bag???


Great birthday, thanks for asking! DH made dinner... he makes a fabulous coq au vin especially for my birthday every year, and it’s always yummy. We did a long walk along the bay this morning as the waves crashed on the rocky shore, which was very energizing and a great start to the day.

I did indeed get a bag... but it’s the Gucci Queen Margaret that I’ve already bragged about.  That was my b’day present, but I got it a few months early. I suppose I COULD have hidden it away from myself until this morning, but hey, life’s short!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I just went to their web site. They have some gorgeous pens! I was looking at the roller ball ones. Do you know if they take regular roller ball cartridges, or do you have to use special ones from CD'a?


I use theirs because they write so smoothly. So I don’t know if it takes others.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Great birthday, thanks for asking! DH made dinner... he makes a fabulous coq au vin especially for my birthday every year, and it’s always yummy. We did a long walk along the bay this morning as the waves crashed on the rocky shore, which was very energizing and a great start to the day.
> 
> I did indeed get a bag... but it’s the Gucci Queen Margaret that I’ve already bragged about.  That was my b’day present, but I got it a few months early. I suppose I COULD have hidden it away from myself until this morning, but hey, life’s short!


Sounds like a perfect birthday!


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> Well, my sister was _supposed _to get a bag from me, but the package has gone missing. I got a confirmation that UPS delivered it yesterday, but it’s not there. I fear it was stolen off her porch. Fortunately, I remembered to put extra insurance on the package, so I’m hoping I can get my money back, but what a hassle. And she didn’t have anything from me to open on Christmas!



Oh! I hope your package turn up with no problem.


----------



## vink

DD woke up early for Chris day, discovered her presents, and went running around the house. She loves the book I got her so much she carried it around whole day long (it shaped like a bag and showed everything that’s supposed to be in a real bag). After breakfast, DD, my dad, and my youngest brother went out for some cake and coffee. (My mom, DH, and another brother were at another city or at work) After the delicious cakes, we decided to have lunch and stuffed ourselves fulled then walked around a bit then come home. My bro offer to his party and I packed for next day early flight to DH’s hometown. 

Now, we’re in DH’s hometown since morning and I sleep all day long while DD plays with all the dogs they have.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m so behind on this thread again!!



ElainePG said:


> It's really pretty! Quite right not to settle, though. Is the YSL WOC also a metallic?



Yes, also a metallic. Here are the 4 bags I’d shortlisted as party clutches. Currently I don’t have any superbrand gold / silver bags, so I thought I could use one in a pale gold which would be flexible as a party clutch. 

I ended up ordering the Jimmy Choo Florence bag (bottom right) which is on sale, at about one-quarter of the price of the YSL WOC, and is also a bigger capacity. But I need to see in real life to decide whether or not to keep. 



Rhl2987 said:


> Sounds like a lovely anniversary!



It was lovely, thank you! 



vink said:


> I somewhat agree with you. For things that I’m into, I want it as best as I can. For things that I don’t really care, as long as it does the job and relatively reasonable, that’s fine for me. My brothers love fancy hotels and pool villa, a cute normal room in great location is fine for me. But I’ll pay for good food and jewelry that I like. I actually don’t really limit myself for expensive for cheap only. I like a mix of everything. I believe that good things can come cheap, but sometimes, we also have to pay the price. Then, I’ll compare later what work best for me and stick to that.



Completely agree with this. I also have categories I think are worth paying premia for. One thing I’ve read on TPF is that some people are very frugal on everything else but handbags. I don’t think that’s true for me. I pick sort of mid-range decent quality on most things, and then pay premia for some that are important to me. 



vink said:


> Happy anniversary!



Thank you!



pdxhb said:


> Happy anniversary! Looks like a wonderful celebration!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> These are the scarves I got with the help of my friend yesterday. She tried them on for me so I can decide.
> 
> This one is 100% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is The one I really want since summer. It’s silk. I’m not sure if it’s a blend or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are 50% off and no tax! Yay!
> 
> And the is MM (Massaccesi) Stella clutch. The photo aren’t mine. This belongs to TenKrat. I have a similar one with a darker (more gray) hardware.



Lovely scarves. I prefer the look of the first one. I’m very partial to pinks and oxbloods! 



essiedub said:


> Ooh yes ..just love the paper and pens! Do you use fountain pens?How do you use your notebooks? If multiples are being used concurrently, please divulge as I’d love to figure out ways to use. I keep only one at a time..for daily to-dos.



Yes, I use lots of fountain pens. 
I have about a million pens  

My wonderful father gave me my first fountain pen when I was only 10. I took it out and tried to annotate something above my chalk drawing on the concrete pavement! Ye Gods! I ruined its nib. I always kept it for sentimental reasons, and when I was at university I found a pen shop that replaced nibs  The snooty SA thawed immediately when she saw my pen- turned out she had the same one, and loved it! Anyways, I replaced the nib with a new one and have never written on pavements since then! 

For notebooks, I use:
- one as a daily journal, 
- one as an ad hoc travel journal (Mr Dawn and I travel a lot), 
- one as an ad hoc Diary when I want to write more than a daily journal entry
- one for daily notes at work, and 
- one for to-do lists



vink said:


> May I join in on the subject of multiple notebook? I currently have 4. 1 monthly planner, 1 that I use to jot down everything. Be it the impromptu meeting minutes or off-the-top-of-the-head to-do list or just whatever that come up at the moment, and 1 as a diary/ scrapbook that I use for the days I have so much memorabilia’s to fill that my usual diary can’t keep them all, and diary that I write everyday. I used to only have 3 by incorporate the diary and the scrapbook together, but with so many things to write and keep during the trips, I think a special event scrapbook may work better. And it’s and opportunities for me to use those small printers that print photo from mobile phone. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I love using these machine. It’s so much fun. My current favorite is the one from HP with a sticky-back paper. The color isn’t the best. But the sticker-back wins my heart. [emoji4]



I love your idea of instaprint scrapbooks!!
I tend to use my phone as a photo diary, but this is a great idea.



dcooney4 said:


> I like a good writing instrument as well . Have you ever tried a Caran D'ache pen. They are made in Switzerland and they are my favorite. I have the higher end ones I keep at home and carry the lower end of theirs out in it's little pouch. They are such a pleasure to write with.



I only have one Caran d’Ache ball pen, I think. I must try out their rollers and fountains next time I have a chance.



ipsum said:


> My belated happy birthday wishes @ElainePG! I bet that the quality of black Speedy won't outperform your Mulberry. It's lovely and well made.
> 
> My belated happy anniversary wishes @Miss_Dawn! Your hubby has an eye on great gifts and hope you had a plast time together. I'm a Chance girl but the intense coco mademoiselle smelled very addictive.
> 
> How do you keep your vachetta from patinating @dcooney4? I got NF last year and it's already golden brown.



Thank you for the kind message @ipsum ! 



catsinthebag said:


> Well, my sister was _supposed _to get a bag from me, but the package has gone missing. I got a confirmation that UPS delivered it yesterday, but it’s not there. I fear it was stolen off her porch. Fortunately, I remembered to put extra insurance on the package, so I’m hoping I can get my money back, but what a hassle. And she didn’t have anything from me to open on Christmas!



Oh no. How gutting. I’m so sorry to hear this  I hope this gets resolved soon via insurance.



catsinthebag said:


> Your Montblanc pens are beautiful. I’ll have to look at the Boheme line the next time I’m at my favorite pen store. For some reason, I never really considered Montblanc. I have several Watermans and love the way the feel —so smooth! I guess I’ve assumed I wouldn’t appreciate Montblanc enough more to justify the higher price. But they are gorgeous pens.



One of my favourite pens is my Waterman Expert 2 FP in marble red. It writes so smoothly and it was a “GLBB” ( Good Luck Boo Boo ) present from Mr Dawn before a very important set if exams that I ended up acing. So it has a huge amount of sentimental value as well as technical merit 



ElainePG said:


> Great birthday, thanks for asking! DH made dinner... he makes a fabulous coq au vin especially for my birthday every year, and it’s always yummy. We did a long walk along the bay this morning as the waves crashed on the rocky shore, which was very energizing and a great start to the day.
> 
> I did indeed get a bag... but it’s the Gucci Queen Margaret that I’ve already bragged about.  That was my b’day present, but I got it a few months early. I suppose I COULD have hidden it away from myself until this morning, but hey, life’s short!



It sounds like a perfect birthday! 

Now you can plot and plan your (potential) LV empreinte speedy purchase for the next birthday


----------



## Miss_Dawn

As we’re discussing pens, here are some of mine. A lot of them are presents from my parents, family and Mr Dawn. I’ve always loved writing, so pens have been a common present.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sparkletastic said:


> Any one else get a bag??


This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).
Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100  And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.

So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I just went to their web site. They have some gorgeous pens! I was looking at the roller ball ones. Do you know if they take regular roller ball cartridges, or do you have to use special ones from CD'a?


Just took a quick snap of my favorite  from them. It is black China lacquer and gold . It writes wonderfully. I also have this same shape in regular metal and many different designs and colors.


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> My belated happy birthday wishes @ElainePG! I bet that the quality of black Speedy won't outperform your Mulberry. It's lovely and well made.
> 
> My belated happy anniversary wishes @Miss_Dawn! Your hubby has an eye on great gifts and hope you had a plast time together. I'm a Chance girl but the intense coco mademoiselle smelled very addictive.
> 
> How do you keep your vachetta from patinating @dcooney4? I got NF last year and it's already golden brown.


It has a light patina . I really don't do anything to it but I also try not to wear it if it is going to rain. Though I did get caught in the snow with it but it was fine.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Well, my sister was _supposed _to get a bag from me, but the package has gone missing. I got a confirmation that UPS delivered it yesterday, but it’s not there. I fear it was stolen off her porch. Fortunately, I remembered to put extra insurance on the package, so I’m hoping I can get my money back, but what a hassle. And she didn’t have anything from me to open on Christmas!


Oh no! I hope it suddenly turns up.


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).
> Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
> I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
> So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
> I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100  And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
> It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?


This bag is such a gorgeous blue. Love it!  As to your question I would say my Jerome Dreyfus Bobi bag in goat skin. I wanted a flap bag with chain but not with quilting and a little unique. I looked around like a crazy person until I found it.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> As we’re discussing pens, here are some of mine. A lot of them are presents from my parents, family and Mr Dawn. I’ve always loved writing, so pens have been a common present.


Your collection of pens is amazing.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> As we’re discussing pens, here are some of mine. A lot of them are presents from my parents, family and Mr Dawn. I’ve always loved writing, so pens have been a common present.



What an impressive collection! I especially love that gray (blue?) Montblanc in the third picture. So elegant!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I use both Evernote and Excel. I have a Note by month and I indicate what date of the month I wear a certain bag.  At the end of each month I summarize using Excel, so I’ll know YTD usage, etc.  I have a grouping for my bag - satchel/hand carry vs shoulder carry, so I get to monitor stats for those as well. My worksheet is almost 2 years complete by now!
> 
> On the left is a sample Evernote Note and on the right is my Excel worksheet.  Those with blue highlights mean they have been rehomed.  Kind of OCD huh?! [emoji3]


Hi msd_bags - this is awesome, you totally speak my bag tracking language!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).
> Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
> I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
> So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
> I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100  And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
> It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?


How very satisfying! Congratulations! It is a lovely colour and it looks like it’s in great condition.

I think the closest I have to doing my research is the Antigona. I wanted a small black Antigona but I didn’t particularly like the very shiny or very matte versions, and I was hesitating over the price tag. I told Mr Dawn I really wanted one (he is excellent at bag missions!) and he called up Givenchy, made friends with the SA, and asked to be told if a black Antigona goes on sale.

Wonder of wonders, the SA called back at some point and offered this beautiful limited edition black Antigona with metal detail. Even its leather was between the matte and shiny versions. It was perfect. 

It was a limited edition, and more expensive than the regular version, but because it was around 30-40% off, I got it at less than the regular version. Mr Dawn had to drive many hours to pick it for me (very grateful), but I do love it.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Just took a quick snap of my favorite  from them. It is black China lacquer and gold . It writes wonderfully. I also have this same shape in regular metal and many different designs and colors.


Gorgeous. Very chic, and art deco !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Your collection of pens is amazing.



Thank you!



catsinthebag said:


> What an impressive collection! I especially love that gray (blue?) Montblanc in the third picture. So elegant!



Thank you very much. That one is a purple Princess Grace Kelly Montblanc. One of my 30th birthday presents.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> As we’re discussing pens, here are some of mine. A lot of them are presents from my parents, family and Mr Dawn. I’ve always loved writing, so pens have been a common present.



Wow! That’s such a impressive collection! I’m pen envy a bit right now. [emoji4] I love stationary, it lean toward the cuteness so not really the luxury pen. I think my most expensive and adult-like is my Parker that my dad gifted me when I was in grade school. Probably around 10 years old, too, but it’s a roller pen. I have some fountain pen, but it’s nothing expensive. Your collection is really impressive. It actually reminds me of one time I went pen shopping for my favorite grandpa who’s now passed away. Never in my life I take pen shopping as serious as that time. I wish I know where it goes now.


----------



## vink

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).
> Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
> I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
> So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
> I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100  And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
> It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?



I’d say it’s a vintage Coach legacy hobo in gray. But that bag isn’t with me. My mom snagged it once she saw it and I never have a heart to ask for it back. It’s been about 20 years with her and I think it’s more than 10 years before it reached me. But that bag is in like new condition and the price is like $30-$60 only when I got it. It’s the made in USA Coach.


----------



## Lake Effect

@catsinthebag
@Sparkletastic 
Thanks to you both and anyone else who mentioned the Bullet Journal. After looking at a 4 minute video on the basic version, I want to give this a whirl! I know it was mentioned early last year on the ‘18 thread, and I have been intrigued. Now is the time for action!


----------



## Lake Effect

vink said:


> I’d say it’s a vintage Coach legacy hobo in gray. But that bag isn’t with me. My mom snagged it once she saw it and I never have a heart to ask for it back. It’s been about 20 years with her and I think it’s more than 10 years before it reached me. But that bag is in like new condition and the price is like $30-$60 only when I got it. It’s the made in USA Coach.


Awwww! My 80 something mother had been admiring one of my bags, and I really wanted her to take it but she wouldn’t. I think if it had a light color lining, she would.


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> As we’re discussing pens, here are some of mine. A lot of them are presents from my parents, family and Mr Dawn. I’ve always loved writing, so pens have been a common present.


Wow wow. how do you decide which to use? I love pen and paper. I have a soft spot for fountain pens because I was exposed to them early...we had to use them in grade school. I do find that if I put  in a disposable cartridge, I really need to keep using it until it dries out (as it will dry out pretty quickly anyway..after a few weeks) I used to like to fill the self cartridge but then it seemed to dry out even faster,  had to use the right ink, and clean it after each use.  I should really start using them again. You have inspired me! Please share how you rotate your pens.


----------



## essiedub

vink said:


> Wow! That’s such a impressive collection! I’m pen envy a bit right now. [emoji4] I love stationary, it lean toward the cuteness so not really the luxury pen. I think my most expensive and adult-like is my Parker that my dad gifted me when I was in grade school. Probably around 10 years old, too, but it’s a roller pen. I have some fountain pen, but it’s nothing expensive. Your collection is really impressive. It actually reminds me of one time I went pen shopping for my favorite grandpa who’s now passed away. Never in my life I take pen shopping as serious as that time. I wish I know where it goes now.


Fountain pen shopping is serious business. It’s really another form of jewelry  I am inspired to start using them again  just to spite my phone


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> How very satisfying! Congratulations! It is a lovely colour and it looks like it’s in great condition.
> 
> I think the closest I have to doing my research is the Antigona. I wanted a small black Antigona but I didn’t particularly like the very shiny or very matte versions, and I was hesitating over the price tag. I told Mr Dawn I really wanted one (he is excellent at bag missions!) and he called up Givenchy, made friends with the SA, and asked to be told if a black Antigona goes on sale.
> 
> Wonder of wonders, the SA called back at some point and offered this beautiful limited edition black Antigona with metal detail. Even its leather was between the matte and shiny versions. It was perfect.
> 
> It was a limited edition, and more expensive than the regular version, but because it was around 30-40% off, I got it at less than the regular version. Mr Dawn had to drive many hours to pick it for me (very grateful), but I do love it.


So chic and just perfect.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> How very satisfying! Congratulations! It is a lovely colour and it looks like it’s in great condition.
> 
> I think the closest I have to doing my research is the Antigona. I wanted a small black Antigona but I didn’t particularly like the very shiny or very matte versions, and I was hesitating over the price tag. I told Mr Dawn I really wanted one (he is excellent at bag missions!) and he called up Givenchy, made friends with the SA, and asked to be told if a black Antigona goes on sale.
> 
> Wonder of wonders, the SA called back at some point and offered this beautiful limited edition black Antigona with metal detail. Even its leather was between the matte and shiny versions. It was perfect.
> 
> It was a limited edition, and more expensive than the regular version, but because it was around 30-40% off, I got it at less than the regular version. Mr Dawn had to drive many hours to pick it for me (very grateful), but I do love it.



That is one sharp-looking bag. Mr. Dawn sounds like a perfect bag-shopping partner in crime!


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely scarves. I prefer the look of the first one. I’m very partial to pinks and oxbloods!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I use lots of fountain pens.
> I have about a million pens
> 
> My wonderful father gave me my first fountain pen when I was only 10. I took it out and tried to annotate something above my chalk drawing on the concrete pavement! Ye Gods! I ruined its nib. I always kept it for sentimental reasons, and when I was at university I found a pen shop that replaced nibs  The snooty SA thawed immediately when she saw my pen- turned out she had the same one, and loved it! Anyways, I replaced the nib with a new one and have never written on pavements since then!
> 
> For notebooks, I use:
> - one as a daily journal,
> - one as an ad hoc travel journal (Mr Dawn and I travel a lot),
> - one as an ad hoc Diary when I want to write more than a daily journal entry
> - one for daily notes at work, and
> - one for to-do lists
> 
> 
> 
> I love your idea of instaprint scrapbooks!!
> I tend to use my phone as a photo diary, but this is a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one Caran d’Ache ball pen, I think. I must try out their rollers and fountains next time I have a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind message @ipsum !
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. How gutting. I’m so sorry to hear this  I hope this gets resolved soon via insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite pens is my Waterman Expert 2 FP in marble red. It writes so smoothly and it was a “GLBB” ( Good Luck Boo Boo ) present from Mr Dawn before a very important set if exams that I ended up acing. So it has a huge amount of sentimental value as well as technical merit
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like a perfect birthday!
> 
> Now you can plot and plan your (potential) LV empreinte speedy purchase for the next birthday


We travel a lot too, and I've always felt like I should keep a travel journal but then it never happens. I did keep one of a very long ago trip but nothing more recent. What I'd like to remember most is where we stayed and ate so I'll know where to go the next time we are there. Recently, Google has reminded me of places we've been so that has been helpful.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).
> Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
> I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
> So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
> I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100  And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
> It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?


A lot of my bags have been from doing my homework. There are been many bags I've stalked for ages, waiting for the perfect deal. Most of my vintage bags are in this category. Sometimes I got too impatient and paid more than I should.  My Coach Bleecker large flaps were like this. My preferred color was wine but when a rust one appeared on ebay, I bought it. Then a month later a wine one appeared for half the price, so I got that one too. Now I can't say that I like one more than the other. I probably said I wanted a Ranch bag for over a year before I found one listed at a bargain price. I also searched for my red shoulder sac for a long time after trying out a black one and realizing I liked the style.

Other bags I have are happy accidents. I stumbled across them and they turned out to be just what I wanted.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?
> 
> My favorite main meal items are seafood - anything that swims, floats, creeps or crawls in the water will get happily eaten by me. My favorite dessert is WARM SUGAR COOKIES!!!  My favorite drink is fresh lemonade. I like lemonade so much that I can’t have it in the house and avoid it like it’s crack. I would drink a gallon a day and keep looking for more. LOL!



Food: Anything Indian or Thai or reallllyyy good sushi.
Dessert: Anything with both chocolate and fruit.
Drink: Hmm, usually I only drink water, black coffee/ plain tea and wine. But sometimes I get a chai latte, and I really like those! I just generally prefer not to drink my calories.



pdxhb said:


> What is your favorite holiday for treats/dessert? I am partial to celebrating people's birthdays with a treat tailored to their tastes (I like to bake).



Definitely my birthday. For other holidays, I have to account for what others want, but I feel better about being selfish and getting exactly what I want on my birthday.



Miss_Dawn said:


> You know, my father said this to me the other day. That I should buy a few items but the best in class (that I can afford) for everything I buy.
> 
> I get the sentiment, but I think there’s so much choice and an imperfect correlation between price and quality, plus preferences and options are constantly changing (e.g. new models in technology, or trends in mini vs big bags etc.) which makes it hard sometimes to follow the “buy few, but best in class” advice if you don’t know for sure what best in class is!
> 
> Plus, best in class isn’t always age appropriate. Best in class skincare may be La Prairie skincare or Hermés only bag collections but I don’t think I would benefit from or enjoy those at the age of 32. For example, I know that I objectively derive more pleasure from a Marmont crossbody in Hibiscus Red than I would from a crossbody K25 in Rouge Grenat if I owned it.
> 
> That’s funny actually. I think some accessories age you.
> 
> What do others think?





vink said:


> My mom said the similar thing. Buy things for its quality. And sometimes, good things can come cheap, too.
> 
> I think if you don’t use things that suit you, anything can age you or make you look ridiculous even it’s so expensive. It’s just the overall and total look. Price has nothing to do with class. That’s what I’m sure about.



I agree with what a lot of others have said on this. If I bought the very best of EVERYTHING I could afford, well, I couldn't afford much. So "buy the best in class for what you're looking for" I think might be a better way of looking at it so you can account for your tastes, priorities, needs, etc.

But that can be slippery, too, in thinking you should get a must-have item that doesn't actually suit you. So ... know yourself well and then buy the best in class for what you're looking for? Not nearly as snappy.



vink said:


> These are the scarves I got with the help of my friend yesterday. She tried them on for me so I can decide.
> 
> This one is 100% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is The one I really want since summer. It’s silk. I’m not sure if it’s a blend or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are 50% off and no tax! Yay!
> 
> And the is MM (Massaccesi) Stella clutch. The photo aren’t mine. This belongs to TenKrat. I have a similar one with a darker (more gray) hardware.


Oh my goodness, @vink, those scarves are stunning. And I love the Stella! That's such a gorgeous classic shape, but I never see it on any modern bags.




Sparkletastic said:


> Interestingly, I saw a Jumbo almost exactly the same color as my ivory. And, I didn’t like it on the person who was carrying it. That may have been the death knell for the bag. I don’t like to wear it and I didn’t like it on someone else.   Hmmmm... I’m going to let this sit til spring and see what I think.



Was the person carrying it styled well but the bag just didn't suit? Are you having a hard time matching it? Is it just cannibalizing wears? I got an ivory bag earlier this year and it's been a great addition to my closet even though I'd usually prefer cool tones. If you're just looking for ideas, I can share some ...




Sparkletastic said:


> Two questions popped into my head and I’d love to hear everyone’s thoughts:
> 
> 
> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.



1) Oh dear. I started to add it up once, got midway through and decided I was happier not knowing. But then again, I don't really value CPW, and I don't like to sell my bags. So nope, knowing what I spent wouldn't change my buying decisions going forward.

2) We don't! Is that weird? We just try to get things we think the others will like. Sometimes that's a miss, but sometimes they surprise me with things I wouldn't have picked out and still love.



dcooney4 said:


> As far as the total thing goes I could probably add it up but it won't be worth what I paid for it , so I don't bother.


Ha! This!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> A lot of my bags have been from doing my homework. There are been many bags I've stalked for ages, waiting for the perfect deal. Most of my vintage bags are in this category. Sometimes I got too impatient and paid more than I should.  My Coach Bleecker large flaps were like this. My preferred color was wine but when a rust one appeared on ebay, I bought it. Then a month later a wine one appeared for half the price, so I got that one too. Now I can't say that I like one more than the other. I probably said I wanted a Ranch bag for over a year before I found one listed at a bargain price. I also searched for my red shoulder sac for a long time after trying out a black one and realizing I liked the style.
> 
> Other bags I have are happy accidents. I stumbled across them and they turned out to be just what I wanted.


Wow!


----------



## Annabel Lee

vink said:


> Wow! I wish I could do that! I just complained in last year thread about keeping stock. Seeing 4 girls already makes me think I should start doing that somewhere somehow. At the moment, I’m too tired to dig into all other things I don’t have it listed, but I can do that for those I have listed no problem. I’m pretty sure there’ll be a lot of bags that won’t get used on my list coz I tried tracking my habit last year and it seems I like to change out after two or three weeks and that definitely won’t make me finish using everything in my closet. But it could be a great start?





ElainePG said:


> 2018 was the first year I did my tracking by day, rather than by the week. In 2017 I had put in the date I switched into the bag, because I usually use a bag for a whole week. But then at the end of the year I wasn't able to do a count of exactly how many days I had carried a bag, because sometimes I'd use a bag for two weeks. Or half a week. So that tracking data was basically useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year I just put an X into the spreadsheet every time I walked out the door with a bag. I found that it took no time at all to do on the computer, and it really gave me useful data. I let go of three bags that I wasn't using, and I have my eye on another one for next year... but I feel really good about all the others!





Sparkletastic said:


> Maybe make it easy. Add a bag to the list as you wear it vs trying to do a full inventory at the beginning. That’s how I’m doing my clothing style app.



I also just make a note every time I walk out the door with a bag. I did it all through 2017 and 2018, and it really helped me see what I'm using. not using, what I gravitate toward, what I need, etc. But just because it works for some doesn't mean it will work for everyone, @vink. It's entirely possible it might not be a good system for you.

I took a day and went through my bags and put them all in a list. That was the bulk of the work, and from there, it was just noting what I used. 



Rhl2987 said:


> For me, it’s not so much selling to buy, but not wanting to buy and buy and buy without getting rid of anything because then I’d have too much and not be able to wear it all as much as I’d like. I’m getting much better at it but, in the past when I didn’t fully understand my own tastes, I would acquire bags that I didn’t love as much as I needed to a few months after purchasing. So, I do still have bags that I use less frequently that I want to cull from my collection to make room for what I absolutely love and will use regularly and never get rid of. So, I have sold bags at a small loss and bags at a bigger loss and bags at a profit, but it’s been part of my process up until now. I’m okay with that. And there are bags in my collection that, as I add my holy grails, I know there will be less room for. Everyone is different and I envy those who have the self control and foresight to only purchase bags that they will love just as much in 10 years. I’m getting closer to that!



I think about this too. As others have said, I really don't know what I'll like in 10 years as trends change or what changes I'll want to make to "dress my age." But as much as I don't want to have to constantly re-home bags, I also don't want to miss out on the  bags I like right now. If I were planning for a collection I'd still want 10 years from now, I'd miss getting some great pieces. So to an extent, I do have to plan to sell, and that's a newer thought process for me. 



ElainePG said:


> It's taken five years, but I'm (very nearly) satisfied with my collection. As a wise person once said, if you want to become a wine connoisseur, you have to open a LOT of bottles!


I really like that way of looking at it! Selling/not getting the right bag can be a pain for sure, but just like wine, I paid a price and got enjoyment out of the experience while I had it. 



catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?



My oldest bags are still my non-premier bags. I held onto a lot of less pricey bags for travel, bad weather, etc. I also kept some niche bags (certain patterns/materials/colors I wouldn't use all the time) and a lot of brown bags because I'm fussy about matching the right shade of brown when I wear it. I had this mostly nailed in my collection, so no need to change anything. Plus, I don't plan to ever have shelves and shelves of pricey brown bags just waiting on me to pick up a particular pair of boots!



dcooney4 said:


> Here is the oldest bag. I found it in the basement and it needs a washing.



Ahh, @dcooney4, this is just so dang cool!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> 1) Do you know how much your total collection cost? Do you care? Has anyone ever thought to manage their bags by total cost vs total number, total amount of space, etc?  If you knew how much your collection cost would it change your behavior?
> 
> I have no idea but could add it up pretty quickly. The number isn’t important to me at all.
> 
> 2) How do you and your family communicate with each other on what you want as gifts?  We keep Pinterest pages - one is X’s Wish List (items over $1000) and the other is X’s stocking stuffers. That way we always have a number of things to choose from that are exactly what the person wants but they’re still surprised. Getting my DS to use Pinterest was a problem til he saw how happy my DS was with her presents.


I do know how much each purse cost, but don't add it up or really think much about it. I thought about the cost at the time of purchase but after that, not so much really. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?


Pasta. Comfort food at it's finest. 
I have a 'thing' for cookies. But I am picky. For Christmas this year I made simple sugar cookies like my grandmother made, date nut pinwheels like DH's grandmother made, ginger cookies, and eggnog kringla. Those are our favorites. 
Champagne. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I took DS & DD to the mall today as both are in town and needed to finish their Christmas shopping. As we poked around, I spent time purse, outfit and hair watching.
> 
> Horrified moment: I was surprised how many people were out without combing their hair. I understand the world is more casual than I’d like (pjs in public, bra straps and underwear showing, etc.) but, have we reached such a low point that perhaps 15% of women had obviously not touched their heads before leaving the house? Have I been blind because I didn’t know this is a “thing.” What makes that ok? Did they bathe or is that optional now too?
> 
> To bags. Of course there were tons of MK and LV Neverfuls (isn’t the NF the most popular item for LV?)  But, I also I saw quite a few nice bags that I don’t usually see.
> 
> I saw a cute black LV Twist, a lovely red Lady Dior, a very interesting dark red and gold Chanel Boy, a black BV nodini and an ombré blue LV Capucines. I also saw a few Chloe Drew bags. I’ve always liked those but thought they had waned in popularity.
> 
> YSL WOC and smaller bags were everywhere. I’ve never seen that many YSL bags in a day. Made me wonder if there was a sale or if someone was counterfeiting. Chanel jumbos were also very much out and popular today.
> 
> Interestingly, I saw a Jumbo almost exactly the same color as my ivory. And, I didn’t like it on the person who was carrying it. That may have been the death knell for the bag. I don’t like to wear it and I didn’t like it on someone else.   Hmmmm... I’m going to let this sit til spring and see what I think.
> 
> Since I was there, I got some stocking stuffers for my family. Nothing too remarkable. But, I bought a different color watch band for the LV watch I bought Mr. S for his birthday this year. They have a ton of options. My main gifts for him this year are vintage wraparound cufflinks and a new tuxedo. Remember we went tuxedo shopping a while back and he couldn’t find what he liked? Well, I hunted and got what I think will be perfect. Classic with just a touch of unique.  One of the gifts I’m giving the kiddos is what I’m calling a young adult Survival and Civility kit (LOL!)  things like a paid AAA membership, combo flashlight / emergency radio / phone charger gizmo, thank you notes and stamps, book of Van Gogh’s letters, etc. -  and I put it all in a locking fireproof box they can use to store their important paperwork (passport, SS card, etc.)  We also always give a family vacation in the next year as a gift.
> 
> For those of you giving gifts, what goodies did you put under the tree?


For the boys - computer parts (one likes to 'make' them himself), lots of kitchen stuff and some money for home repairs, a phone, a stereo receiver, and Doc Martens.
For the girls - a sewing machine, jewelry boxes, Doc Martens, Le Creuset, Champagne and chocolate
For our GD - a new iPad (she was so excited she burst into tears - aww honey!! ) 

I love Christmas!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Miss_Dawn said:


> (Told you I’m very active while I’m on holiday...)
> 
> I was replying on another thread about versatile bags, and I wanted to ask what you guys find to be your most versatile bag?
> 
> I think my black classic m/l flap is very versatile for obvious reasons (intermediate size, classic style, neutral colour).
> 
> Surprisingly I find some coloured bags quite versatile too. The Alma BB I bought this year has exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I recently took it away on a weekend.
> 
> - I was working in an office in a different city in the morning,
> 
> - meeting a friend for coffee in the afternoon,
> 
> - attending a black tie party in the evening,
> 
> - and then staying overnight including shopping/tourist things with my husband the next day.
> 
> It was perfect throughout.
> 
> Granted my Alma BB is in rose ballerine epi leather (much more formal than the canvas in my view) and I picked outfits that would match including a pink chiffon dress for the party, but I think that’s very flexible.
> 
> What are your most flexible bags?



I require most of my bags to be pretty versatile. In my daily life, I switch my shoes and bag every day, but I travel a lot, and I don't like packing a ton of shoes or a ton of bags . So the fewer bags I can bring with me, the happier I am. I look for day-to-night options, and most of my bags fit that category. 

But if I absolutely HAD to pick, I'd probably say my Chanel Coco Boy. It fits way more than it should, works with clothing for all seasons and tends to go well with everything I own. 

View attachment 4289213




catsinthebag said:


> Well, my sister was _supposed _to get a bag from me, but the package has gone missing. I got a confirmation that UPS delivered it yesterday, but it’s not there. I fear it was stolen off her porch. Fortunately, I remembered to put extra insurance on the package, so I’m hoping I can get my money back, but what a hassle. And she didn’t have anything from me to open on Christmas!



Ugh, how awful. Fingers crossed it just got misdelivered and still makes it back to her. 



Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
> 
> I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
> 
> So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
> 
> I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
> 
> It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> 
> So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?



I love this success story! It was clearly meant to be. 

The closest I have is the story of my one Tod's bag. I walked into a Tod's store out-of-state because I was eyeing these wild woven-detailed ankle boots in the window and my not-normally-enabling husband persuaded me I should go in and try them on. The SA was on the snooty side, and when I put the boots on, I could tell right away they were not for me. In the window, they were great, but on my feet, they were LOUD. My DH asked me what I thought, and I, trying to be tactful, said, "They're a little ... much."

Unfortunately both DH and the SA interpreted this as my balking at the price. SA got even snootier. DH took out his business card and said that if they were ever to go on sale, would she please contact him. The SA made no move to take his card and said they wouldn't go on sale as they'd just been released and were certain to sell out before they could ever go on sale.

During this exchange, I became captivated by a bag in the display next to me, a seasonal small wave bag, but with the SA responding as she was, I certainly wasn't going to ask about it, and we finally left. 

A week or two later, I was still thinking about the bag, so I went online to look up the price. I found it was above the price range I'd consider reasonable for it, and guess what. The boots I'd tried on were on sale. Half price. 

That left a bad taste in my mouth, so I moved on, but I still thought the bag was terrific, and it did fit a need in my closet. So several MONTHS later when I was still thinking about it, I contacted customer service. I almost immediately got a response that there was in fact ONE left in their inventory--it had gone to the outlets and was in fact sitting in an outlet in my state just a couple hours drive away. Even with that, they graciously offered to send it to me, gratis. I couldn't get my card out fast enough. Best of all, the price had come down significantly. So today it's mine, and I still love it. 



whateve said:


> A lot of my bags have been from doing my homework. There are been many bags I've stalked for ages, waiting for the perfect deal. Most of my vintage bags are in this category. Sometimes I got too impatient and paid more than I should.  My Coach Bleecker large flaps were like this. My preferred color was wine but when a rust one appeared on ebay, I bought it. Then a month later a wine one appeared for half the price, so I got that one too. Now I can't say that I like one more than the other. I probably said I wanted a Ranch bag for over a year before I found one listed at a bargain price. I also searched for my red shoulder sac for a long time after trying out a black one and realizing I liked the style.
> 
> 
> Other bags I have are happy accidents. I stumbled across them and they turned out to be just what I wanted.


Oh my, these are all stunning. I'm beginning to get an itch for vintage Coach!


----------



## ipsum

@Miss_Dawn
Would you like to share a sneak peak to your perfume collection? I got Jo Malone mini intense collection and I absolutely love it. However, I'm on the fence whether the regular collection would last enough because after all they are cologne.



Sparkletastic said:


> Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?


I love sea food too but unfortunately, it's hard to get super fresh sea food here in Northern Europe. Most of the ingredients are frozen. I'd have better chance if I move to Southern.
I love good food but hate spending time in the kitchen so nigiri sushi is my first choice. Easy to prepare. Dessert would be some sweet cake or sorbetto ice cream. I prefer hot drinks during winter like tea and hot chocolate and the same drinks served cold during summer 

@*Annabel Lee*
Thanks for sharing your story. Do you have a pic of your Tod's beauty so we can admire it as well? 

@vink 
The cashmere scarf looks great one you. The silk one looks a bit "busy" and might be hard to pair with your outfits in your wardrobe.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I use theirs because they write so smoothly. So I don’t know if it takes others.


Actually I did some investigating, and nope... their pens only take their refills. I'm a bit tempted by their roller ball pens, because those also take a fibre cartridge which would make it a very versatile pen.

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yes, also a metallic. Here are the 4 bags I’d shortlisted as party clutches. Currently I don’t have any superbrand gold / silver bags, so I thought I could use one in a pale gold which would be flexible as a party clutch.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Jimmy Choo Florence bag (bottom right) which is on sale, at about one-quarter of the price of the YSL WOC, and is also a bigger capacity. But I need to see in real life to decide whether or not to keep.


They are all lovely, and I know the price of the Jimmy Choo is excellent, but I have to say, that YSL looks amazing! Will you get to see them side by side?


----------



## ElainePG

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).


Are we birthday twins??? Cheers to you!  I hope your day was special!


----------



## Miss_Lili

I want to join in! I am planning a wedding among other things in 2019 and I want to curb my spending on accessories, excess clothing, jewlery, and cosmetics.

I just turned 30 and bought myself my first higher end hand bag and I am so excited for it to arrive (a small gucci marmot shoulder bag with flap in black). The rest of my bags are Tory Burch and Kate Spade and I love those bags too but I have wanted an LV, Chloe, or Gucci for years now and I have been holding out until I found the right one for me (one I liked enough to part with that much $ ). I have been lusting after certain chloes, LVs, and the smaller marmots for years now so I finally took the plunge! I have been going to bloomingdales and nordstroms just to visit the bags like they are puppies for the past few years now (and pick up a ton of cosmetics I dont need).

I will allow myself 1 handbag purchase in 2019 as I am eyeing other marmots or possibly a disco or an LV crossbody.

I have amassed a great age appropriate wardrobe and I think now I just need to focus on organzing my closet and using up all of my excess cosmetics or giving them away.


----------



## lynne_ross

I have been reading parts of this thread for the past couple years. I have found the thread participants’ thoughts/stories/advice both helpful and kind. I might try and follow along this year - just read through past 25 pages over the last few days! 
I have been trying to shop my closet better, sell things I do not use and buy less more loved items over the past few years. I am finding my lifestyle keeps changing as I go on and off mat leave and change roles at work. Hopefully this year I am more settled and can evaluate what gaps I have in my closet. 

My main goals this year are to 1) sell remaining bags I do not use, 2) figure out what pieces I need to sell/donate from my accessories and jewelry and then sell them and 3) add the 2 bags I have been considering buying - though I am in no rush and will wait to find the exact ones I am looking for. I’ll for sure add some more jewelry pieces and clothes/shoes, but I find I am at a point of being thoughtful about purchases for those items so no goal per se around it. 
I love the tracking idea. I think I will try that for bags and accessories. Likely just use paper since I can keep that in my closet. 

Wish everyone success this year are their goals.


----------



## lynne_ross

On the discussion on how much total bag collection costs, I don’t have that many bags so it is easy to calculate and I know the ballpark. I’ll admit the number bothers me a bit. My jewelry collection is worth way more but jewelry seems more ‘worth it’ to me. The total number was/is a factor in me selling a few of my Hermes bags. I am not managing to a number but I don’t want the number to increase from where it is today - forcing me to sell bags to be able to buy bags.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I have been reading parts of this thread for the past couple years. I have found the thread participants’ thoughts/stories/advice both helpful and kind. I might try and follow along this year - just read through past 25 pages over the last few days!
> I have been trying to shop my closet better, sell things I do not use and buy less more loved items over the past few years. I am finding my lifestyle keeps changing as I go on and off mat leave and change roles at work. Hopefully this year I am more settled and can evaluate what gaps I have in my closet.
> 
> My main goals this year are to 1) sell remaining bags I do not use, 2) figure out what pieces I need to sell/donate from my accessories and jewelry and then sell them and 3) add the 2 bags I have been considering buying - though I am in no rush and will wait to find the exact ones I am looking for. I’ll for sure add some more jewelry pieces and clothes/shoes, but I find I am at a point of being thoughtful about purchases for those items so no goal per se around it.
> I love the tracking idea. I think I will try that for bags and accessories. Likely just use paper since I can keep that in my closet.
> 
> Wish everyone success this year are their goals.


Welcome! And glad to have you join in!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I have been reading parts of this thread for the past couple years. I have found the thread participants’ thoughts/stories/advice both helpful and kind. I might try and follow along this year - just read through past 25 pages over the last few days!
> I have been trying to shop my closet better, sell things I do not use and buy less more loved items over the past few years. I am finding my lifestyle keeps changing as I go on and off mat leave and change roles at work. Hopefully this year I am more settled and can evaluate what gaps I have in my closet.
> 
> My main goals this year are to 1) sell remaining bags I do not use, 2) figure out what pieces I need to sell/donate from my accessories and jewelry and then sell them and 3) add the 2 bags I have been considering buying - though I am in no rush and will wait to find the exact ones I am looking for. I’ll for sure add some more jewelry pieces and clothes/shoes, but I find I am at a point of being thoughtful about purchases for those items so no goal per se around it.
> I love the tracking idea. I think I will try that for bags and accessories. Likely just use paper since I can keep that in my closet.
> 
> Wish everyone success this year are their goals.


Also, what are the bags that you’ve been eyeing?


----------



## christinemliu

Dear all, I would like to join the party too! I have also read this thread through and I hope to at some point read the 2018 thread..With both Massaccesi and Henri Bendel closing, I amassed quite a few bags that I really feel I should use what's in my collection before getting more.

@Sparkletastic
Main dish fave: mac and cheese...and with bacon, even better!
Dessert: cheesecake
Drink: Like @Annabel Lee, I love chai tea latte. Had one today in fact from Au Bon Pain.

@Lake Effect I think I have experienced what you did with your lovely Coach Ace Satchel a few times; finding something at a much better price either at an outlet, poshmark, or eBay; one time at a TJMaxx. Maybe my most memorable was that I loved the Coach Bleecker Cooper Satchel but discovered it too late. Then all the ones I saw on other places were the gray or the pink, which many said was a shade that was hard to find something to match when wearing it, or were the small size when I wanted the medium. 4 years after it was released, I found it listed just as Coach satchel on eBay, in new condition, for less than half its retail price and free shipping. I have attached a pic.

I want to do at least 2 of the challenges, maybe more. For sure the one about using 10 bags in 31 days and also New Year, New Bag (use 3 newest bags for at least 2 days)!.


----------



## misstrine85

catsinthebag said:


> There’s an idea for a slow week:
> 
> What is your oldest bag? Do you still use it? If not, why do you keep it?



It is my LV pochette in DE. I got it in 2017 and still use it. I love that bag.


----------



## Rhl2987

I’m currently in NYC for the Christmas holiday and I went out shopping with my Mom today. We stopped in LV, Chloe, Fendi, Dior, and Chanel. We will probably go to Hermes and Van Cleef tomorrow just for fun. I saw many beautiful bags but made out with only purchasing a pair of small hoop and pearl earrings from Dior. I do love the My Lady Dior bag and the new Chloe Tess bag though. The Chloe is much less expensive! But I doubt I will pull the trigger on either of these. Maybe if I ever see a Chloe Tess at a much lower price point I would be willing to. It’s lovely and very usable crossbody so I could see myself carting that around with a baby. 

My big gift this year was an Apple Watch and I’m enjoying using that! Anyone else tempted by any shopping or post-holiday sales?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> Wow! That’s such a impressive collection! I’m pen envy a bit right now. [emoji4] I love stationary, it lean toward the cuteness so not really the luxury pen. I think my most expensive and adult-like is my Parker that my dad gifted me when I was in grade school. Probably around 10 years old, too, but it’s a roller pen. I have some fountain pen, but it’s nothing expensive. Your collection is really impressive. It actually reminds me of one time I went pen shopping for my favorite grandpa who’s now passed away. Never in my life I take pen shopping as serious as that time. I wish I know where it goes now.



Thank you very much. That’s very kind of you 
That’s lovely, about going pen shopping for your grandfather. I hope you find out where it went.



essiedub said:


> Wow wow. how do you decide which to use? I love pen and paper. I have a soft spot for fountain pens because I was exposed to them early...we had to use them in grade school. I do find that if I put  in a disposable cartridge, I really need to keep using it until it dries out (as it will dry out pretty quickly anyway..after a few weeks) I used to like to fill the self cartridge but then it seemed to dry out even faster,  had to use the right ink, and clean it after each use.  I should really start using them again. You have inspired me! Please share how you rotate your pens.



I carry one set around with me to use at work, which for a long while recently has been my MB Bohemes. At home, I write a daily journal and all my pens are fairly accessible so I just use on rotation, as the mood takes me. I agree ink cartridges and self-fill cartridges drying up is a problem, but generally when you let warm water run through the barrel, it all runs fine. I don’t fret about it much - it’s like washing makeup brushes, if you enjoy using them, you get used to the maintenance!



essiedub said:


> Fountain pen shopping is serious business. It’s really another form of jewelry  I am inspired to start using them again  just to spite my phone



Absolutely!
Hahahaha I love that you see your phone as an animate object to be spited 



dcooney4 said:


> So chic and just perfect.



Oh thank you!



catsinthebag said:


> That is one sharp-looking bag. Mr. Dawn sounds like a perfect bag-shopping partner in crime!



Thank you! 



whateve said:


> We travel a lot too, and I've always felt like I should keep a travel journal but then it never happens. I did keep one of a very long ago trip but nothing more recent. What I'd like to remember most is where we stayed and ate so I'll know where to go the next time we are there. Recently, Google has reminded me of places we've been so that has been helpful.



I really like writing. And updating my travel journal on planes or trains is really straightforward. I use one of the small “Live, Laugh, Love” Smythson notebooks. 



whateve said:


> A lot of my bags have been from doing my homework. There are been many bags I've stalked for ages, waiting for the perfect deal. Most of my vintage bags are in this category. Sometimes I got too impatient and paid more than I should.  My Coach Bleecker large flaps were like this. My preferred color was wine but when a rust one appeared on ebay, I bought it. Then a month later a wine one appeared for half the price, so I got that one too. Now I can't say that I like one more than the other. I probably said I wanted a Ranch bag for over a year before I found one listed at a bargain price. I also searched for my red shoulder sac for a long time after trying out a black one and realizing I liked the style.
> 
> Other bags I have are happy accidents. I stumbled across them and they turned out to be just what I wanted.



Ooooh, your collection of vintage Coach bags is really something. I love the last red one.



Annabel Lee said:


> I require most of my bags to be pretty versatile. In my daily life, I switch my shoes and bag every day, but I travel a lot, and I don't like packing a ton of shoes or a ton of bags . So the fewer bags I can bring with me, the happier I am. I look for day-to-night options, and most of my bags fit that category.
> 
> But if I absolutely HAD to pick, I'd probably say my Chanel Coco Boy. It fits way more than it should, works with clothing for all seasons and tends to go well with everything I own.
> 
> View attachment 4289213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, how awful. Fingers crossed it just got misdelivered and still makes it back to her.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this success story! It was clearly meant to be.
> 
> The closest I have is the story of my one Tod's bag. I walked into a Tod's store out-of-state because I was eyeing these wild woven-detailed ankle boots in the window and my not-normally-enabling husband persuaded me I should go in and try them on. The SA was on the snooty side, and when I put the boots on, I could tell right away they were not for me. In the window, they were great, but on my feet, they were LOUD. My DH asked me what I thought, and I, trying to be tactful, said, "They're a little ... much."
> 
> Unfortunately both DH and the SA interpreted this as my balking at the price. SA got even snootier. DH took out his business card and said that if they were ever to go on sale, would she please contact him. The SA made no move to take his card and said they wouldn't go on sale as they'd just been released and were certain to sell out before they could ever go on sale.
> 
> During this exchange, I became captivated by a bag in the display next to me, a seasonal small wave bag, but with the SA responding as she was, I certainly wasn't going to ask about it, and we finally left.
> 
> A week or two later, I was still thinking about the bag, so I went online to look up the price. I found it was above the price range I'd consider reasonable for it, and guess what. The boots I'd tried on were on sale. Half price.
> 
> That left a bad taste in my mouth, so I moved on, but I still thought the bag was terrific, and it did fit a need in my closet. So several MONTHS later when I was still thinking about it, I contacted customer service. I almost immediately got a response that there was in fact ONE left in their inventory--it had gone to the outlets and was in fact sitting in an outlet in my state just a couple hours drive away. Even with that, they graciously offered to send it to me, gratis. I couldn't get my card out fast enough. Best of all, the price had come down significantly. So today it's mine, and I still love it.
> 
> 
> Oh my, these are all stunning. I'm beginning to get an itch for vintage Coach!



That’s a great story.

You and your Tod’s bag were clearly meant to be.

Do you mean Chanel Boy or Chanel Coco Handle? Or do you mean that there’s a hybrid Coco Boy style I’m not aware of? (I’m imagining a Boy bag with a top handle!! Mind blown)



ipsum said:


> @Miss_Dawn
> Would you like to share a sneak peak to your perfume collection? I got Jo Malone mini intense collection and I absolutely love it. However, I'm on the fence whether the regular collection would last enough because after all they are cologne.
> 
> 
> I love sea food too but unfortunately, it's hard to get super fresh sea food here in Northern Europe. Most of the ingredients are frozen. I'd have better chance if I move to Southern.
> I love good food but hate spending time in the kitchen so nigiri sushi is my first choice. Easy to prepare. Dessert would be some sweet cake or sorbetto ice cream. I prefer hot drinks during winter like tea and hot chocolate and the same drinks served cold during summer
> 
> @*Annabel Lee*
> Thanks for sharing your story. Do you have a pic of your Tod's beauty so we can admire it as well?
> 
> @vink
> The cashmere scarf looks great one you. The silk one looks a bit "busy" and might be hard to pair with your outfits in your wardrobe.



Thank you very much @ipsum 

I wouldn’t manage to photograph all my perfumes - they’re spread over the house and my office! And I couldn’t manage to photograph all my makeup either. Way too much of it (but I promise my spending has slowed down!). I’ll try to take a few pictures when I’m back home.

I’m not massively fond of Jo Malone for the same reason (cologne vs edp). 

What sort of scents do you like? If floral or fruity, I have rivers of scent, and I’m happy to recommend my favourites!

Fun fact - Mr Dawn and I have been to Grasse for a perfume making course and we made my own perfumes twice. Dawn 1, 2, 3 and 4  One sniff of Dawn 2 always transports me to the Riviera.



ElainePG said:


> Actually I did some investigating, and nope... their pens only take their refills. I'm a bit tempted by their roller ball pens, because those also take a fibre cartridge which would make it a very versatile pen.
> 
> Hmmmmmm...



Go, go, go <enabling shamelessly> 



ElainePG said:


> They are all lovely, and I know the price of the Jimmy Choo is excellent, but I have to say, that YSL looks amazing! Will you get to see them side by side?



Yes, I’ve ordered it to collect in store at Selfridges so I’ll compare. I agree, the YSL is beautiful but small. The Jimmy Choo is much less expensive and bigger, so it’s a trade off of form vs function! Will have to go and compare.

Welcome to the thread @Miss_Lili and @lynne_ross


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Also, what are the bags that you’ve been eyeing?


Thank you!
I feel like I am already going off topic lol!
The two bags are a 25 birkin and a dark ghw 18 picotin. I bought a bright pink 18 picotin this year and I loooove the bag. I find the pink a hard colour to wear in the winter so looking to add a colour that works in the winter. For the 25 birkin I am waiting to sell a 35 first. I also have no relationship with my home store so I buy from the online store and when I travel so hence not being in a rush. I have gone back and forth on trying to develop a relationship with my home store and have decided for now it is not worth it for me and I really enjoy adding a new item or  bag from my travels.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m currently in NYC for the Christmas holiday and I went out shopping with my Mom today. We stopped in LV, Chloe, Fendi, Dior, and Chanel. We will probably go to Hermes and Van Cleef tomorrow just for fun. I saw many beautiful bags but made out with only purchasing a pair of small hoop and pearl earrings from Dior. I do love the My Lady Dior bag and the new Chloe Tess bag though. The Chloe is much less expensive! But I doubt I will pull the trigger on either of these. Maybe if I ever see a Chloe Tess at a much lower price point I would be willing to. It’s lovely and very usable crossbody so I could see myself carting that around with a baby.
> 
> My big gift this year was an Apple Watch and I’m enjoying using that! Anyone else tempted by any shopping or post-holiday sales?


Love window shopping! The lady Dior is a beautiful bag, always tempted by it but what holds me back is it seems so hard to get in and out of which I know will prevent me from reaching for it. All bags should come with outside pocket for phone!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Guys, something happened today. 

Let me tell you a story.

Once upon a time I bought a tan Prada bag. 

As is the fate of so many bags, in so many wardrobes, around the world - I used it a fair amount to begin with and then I used it less. 

It’s not on my list of potential bags to cull currently because it fills a gap in my wardrobe (brown, and looks great with a pair of boots I have plus the soft calf leather is old school awesome) but it doesn’t get much love at all.

Today, I saw a woman carrying it and it looked great. It’s not that she was dressed so fabulously or carrying it so gracefully - she was wearing a neutral black outfit with a khaki coat but the tan Prada made the outfit. I kept looking at her and wondering - is her bag smaller than mine? Why does it look so proportionate and reasonably on trend in the age of the mini bag? It looks great...

I was convinced hers must be a smaller, more fashionable, size than mine so I took out my phone and surreptitiously compared a picture of mine with the one she was wearing. It was visibly the same ratio from the clasp to the bottom of the handbag. Same size as mine and identical in colour and style. 

I promise I was surreptitious. She had her back to me in a queue with the bag slung to her side so I could gawk quietly. I’m just surprised at how good it looks “in the wild”. 

I’ve decided I need to go and dig it out of my wardrobe to wear when I get home!


----------



## misstrine85

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a happy bag. It just made me smile to see it!
> 
> Isn’t this from the Poppy line that Coach had? I understand why they discontinued the line since they were taking the brand in a different (and needed) direction but, I loved a number of the Poppy items because they were unabashedly fun.
> I know zero about MC but I’ve seen a couple of his bags shown on tPF and really liked them. This is a very cool vintage-y one.
> Thanks!  I don’t eat many sweets but, cookies are definitely a serious love of mine. I would happily accept!
> 
> Speaking of food, what is everyone’s favorite foods - main meal item, dessert and drink?
> 
> My favorite main meal items are seafood - anything that swims, floats, creeps or crawls in the water will get happily eaten by me. My favorite dessert is WARM SUGAR COOKIES!!!  My favorite drink is fresh lemonade. I like lemonade so much that I can’t have it in the house and avoid it like it’s crack. I would drink a gallon a day and keep looking for more. LOL!


Lasagna, without a doubt. I have never tried a lasagna I didn’t like. And I love that every family has their own version of it. Dessert will have to be icecream. From the cheapest kind to fancy italian. I like it all  Non-alcoholic drink is dresh orange juice. With alcohol it must be a G&T, especially with an Old Tom gin.


----------



## misstrine85

catsinthebag said:


> This is my oldest (owned the longest) bag: Mark Cross Murphy bag, a Christmas present from DH-to-be in 1993. It was our first Christmas together and I had NO idea he would get me this. A very stylish female friend of his had one and I fell head over heels for it. At the time, it was the absolute coolest bag I had ever seen. Although I didn’t know it at the time, it was probably the bag that foreshadowed me falling down the rabbit hole of premiere designer bags. What was clear at the time was that this man really paid attention to what I like!
> 
> I still have the bag, but haven’t worn it in years. It’s leather lined and pretty heavy, but the quality is top notch. Mark Cross seems to be making a comeback and I am intrigued!
> 
> View attachment 4287427



Beautiful bag, such a classic. And very sweet story about your hubby buying it for you ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

Welcome to all the newcomers! Can’t wait to get to know you and help each other with whatever goals each of us have.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Guys, something happened today.
> 
> Let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time I bought a tan Prada bag.
> 
> As is the fate of so many bags, in so many wardrobes, around the world - I used it a fair amount to begin with and then I used it less.
> 
> It’s not on my list of potential bags to cull currently because it fills a gap in my wardrobe (brown, and looks great with a pair of boots I have plus the soft calf leather is old school awesome) but it doesn’t get much love at all.
> 
> Today, I saw a woman carrying it and it looked great. It’s not that she was dressed so fabulously or carrying it so gracefully - she was wearing a neutral black outfit with a khaki coat but the tan Prada made the outfit. I kept looking at her and wondering - is her bag smaller than mine? Why does it look so proportionate and reasonably on trend in the age of the mini bag? It looks great...
> 
> I was convinced hers must be a smaller, more fashionable, size than mine so I took out my phone and surreptitiously compared a picture of mine with the one she was wearing. It was visibly the same ratio from the clasp to the bottom of the handbag. Same size as mine and identical in colour and style.
> 
> I promise I was surreptitious. She had her back to me in a queue with the bag slung to her side so I could gawk quietly. I’m just surprised at how good it looks “in the wild”.
> 
> I’ve decided I need to go and dig it out of my wardrobe to wear when I get home!


This is a fabulous story! It cracked me up. 

Reminds me of when you break up with a boy in high school, because he's just plain boring... and then a month later you see him with a really attractive girl, and suddenly you wonder why you ever dumped him, because he looks simply fascinating!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

essiedub said:


> Do tell


Sure! The things I mainly buy from Amazon are hyaluronic acid serum, maracuja oil, and natural deodorant. The hyaluronic acid serum is made of just water, sodium hyaluronate (which is the kind that binds water best to your face), and the preservative which is also a natural ingredient. 

The maracuja oil is the fraction of the price of the Tarte's, and is pure while Tarte is diluted with vitamin e oil (tocopherol), which isn't necessarily a bad ingredient but why are you paying so much for such a common ingredient when you can have the pure version for much less?

The way I do my skincare I wash with Purpose cleanser (which I'd like to replace with something slightly less drying. It's good and recommended for pregnant women, but I'd like to go even more natural one day). Then I spray my face with water and apply the hyaluronic acid serum. Then I use the Muji high moisturizing toning water (which is less natural, but doesn't have any irritating or toxic ingredients according to cosdna) as an extra boost of hydration which really helps out my dehydrated skin (there's a real difference between dehydrated and dry skin!) I seal the moisture in with a couple drops of maracuja oil (2 in the summer, 3 in the winter) and that's it! If it's really dry, I put a bit of Burt's Bees sensitive skin moisturizer on the corners of my mouth and nose. 

Twice a week, I use a Caudalie toner overnight to help with my occasional acne breakouts and use their moisturizing mask to keep my skin moisturized with the toner. Using the Caudalie AHA toner is enough exfoliation - physical exfoliation is too harsh, as well as using this toner or stronger concentrations of acids. 

It's not perfect, but it gets better and better! Hope this book I wrote helps LOL!


----------



## Lake Effect

ElainePG said:


> Are we birthday twins??? Cheers to you!  I hope your day was special!


If yours was Monday, if I read the posts correctly!! I enjoyed dinner with a the family of a close friend, whose hubs is, yup, one of our club too!


----------



## Lake Effect

@christinemliu I am convinced that due to the sheer number of Coach bags out there on the secondary market (just to eBay and do a search or _Coach_ _bag) _many retired bags can be found with perseverance !


----------



## msd_bags

As some of you may know, I’m on vacation. Today was a shopping day! I’m proud to say I didn’t get any bag!  Well this outlet doesn’t house the big brands actually.  But there’s Saks Off Fifth where my sister and I bough the same Tory burch shoes, except for the size! Twinning! Btw, the scarf at Coach was tempting at 70%off, but I held off! Besides, I forgot to put my cards/cash in the travel wallet.  I think it was a blessing in disguise since, otherwise, I would have bought more!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> @christinemliu I am convinced that due to the sheer number of Coach bags out there on the secondary market (just to eBay and do a search or _Coach_ _bag) _many retired bags can be found with perseverance !


Where are our pony expresses?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Where are our pony expresses?


I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## ElainePG

Lake Effect said:


> If yours was Monday, if I read the posts correctly!! I enjoyed dinner with a the family of a close friend, whose hubs is, yup, one of our club too!


Mine was Tuesday. Close enough! Happy birthday to all of us!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> As some of you may know, I’m on vacation. Today was a shopping day! I’m proud to say I didn’t get any bag!  Well this outlet doesn’t house the big brands actually.  But there’s Saks Off Fifth where my sister and I bough the same Tory burch shoes, except for the size! Twinning! Btw, the scarf at Coach was tempting at 70%off, but I held off! Besides, I forgot to put my cards/cash in the travel wallet.  I think it was a blessing in disguise since, otherwise, I would have bought more!


Tory Burch shoes are great. I have two pairs, and I find them so convenient to just slip into and go. Good for you, finding them them at a Saks off Fifth!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


Fellow Bullet Journal user waving at you  great system @catsinthebag!



vink said:


> I Love this! I’m a low tech person and still keep journal and planner. I get laughed at almost everytime these days I take out my cute little monthly planner to jot my new appointments on. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’m happier that way. I even have stickers and pens in many colors to make it look colorful. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] And I’m doing a bullet journal. May I borrow your idea? [emoji4]


Yay to making your Bullet Journal pretty!


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> A lot of my bags have been from doing my homework. There are been many bags I've stalked for ages, waiting for the perfect deal. Most of my vintage bags are in this category. Sometimes I got too impatient and paid more than I should.  My Coach Bleecker large flaps were like this. My preferred color was wine but when a rust one appeared on ebay, I bought it. Then a month later a wine one appeared for half the price, so I got that one too. Now I can't say that I like one more than the other. I probably said I wanted a Ranch bag for over a year before I found one listed at a bargain price. I also searched for my red shoulder sac for a long time after trying out a black one and realizing I liked the style.
> 
> Other bags I have are happy accidents. I stumbled across them and they turned out to be just what I wanted.


I think you are my role model for patience and good bargain hunting skills!
The shoulder sac is one of my absolute favorite styles; I purchased and rehabbed a british tan one and have been on the hunt for a navy or red ever since.


----------



## essiedub

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sure! The things I mainly buy from Amazon are hyaluronic acid serum, maracuja oil, and natural deodorant. The hyaluronic acid serum is made of just water, sodium hyaluronate (which is the kind that binds water best to your face), and the preservative which is also a natural ingredient.
> 
> The maracuja oil is the fraction of the price of the Tarte's, and is pure while Tarte is diluted with vitamin e oil (tocopherol), which isn't necessarily a bad ingredient but why are you paying so much for such a common ingredient when you can have the pure version for much less?
> 
> The way I do my skincare I wash with Purpose cleanser (which I'd like to replace with something slightly less drying. It's good and recommended for pregnant women, but I'd like to go even more natural one day). Then I spray my face with water and apply the hyaluronic acid serum. Then I use the Muji high moisturizing toning water (which is less natural, but doesn't have any irritating or toxic ingredients according to cosdna) as an extra boost of hydration which really helps out my dehydrated skin (there's a real difference between dehydrated and dry skin!) I seal the moisture in with a couple drops of maracuja oil (2 in the summer, 3 in the winter) and that's it! If it's really dry, I put a bit of Burt's Bees sensitive skin moisturizer on the corners of my mouth and nose.
> 
> Twice a week, I use a Caudalie toner overnight to help with my occasional acne breakouts and use their moisturizing mask to keep my skin moisturized with the toner. Using the Caudalie AHA toner is enough exfoliation - physical exfoliation is too harsh, as well as using this toner or stronger concentrations of acids.
> 
> It's not perfect, but it gets better and better! Hope this book I wrote helps LOL!




That’s a pretty incredible routine with minimal ingredients..it is said that that’s best! I am so intrigued by the 2-3 drops of oil idea. I went to amazon and there are so many hyaluronic acid serums. any particular one you recommend ? I do use a caudalie serum currently and it’s quite pricy so looking for options. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).
> Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
> I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
> So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
> I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100  And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
> It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?


What a wonderful story!!!  And, this is a great bag!  Other than beige / ivory, I don’t have anything that is pastel. I’d love to have one.

Regarding homework: I used to have a hodgepodge of over 150 bags and didn’t love any of them. 6 years later I’ve sold them all and am at my current happy place of having 25 bags - most of which I dearly love. What finally got me to this happy place was doing quite a bit of analysis on what I needed and then researching various bags to find the best one for that color / shape / need.  So, other than 4 bags that I received as unrequested gifts from Mr. Sparkle and two impulse buys, all the rest of my collection was very carefully selected.  I always do better when I analyze, deliberate and take time with my bag purchases. Haste makes for an eBay listing.


Miss_Dawn said:


> How very satisfying! Congratulations! It is a lovely colour and it looks like it’s in great condition.
> 
> I think the closest I have to doing my research is the Antigona.


This is one of my faves from your collection.  I’m starting to get a liking for LE bags.  In the last two years I’ve gotten four of them and tend now to only buy when I see something special.


Lake Effect said:


> @catsinthebag
> @Sparkletastic
> Thanks to you both and anyone else who mentioned the Bullet Journal. After looking at a 4 minute video on the basic version, I want to give this a whirl! I know it was mentioned early last year on the ‘18 thread, and I have been intrigued. Now is the time for action!


I’m trying it this year thanks to your example!!


Annabel Lee said:


> Food: Anything Indian or Thai or reallllyyy good sushi.
> Dessert: Anything with both chocolate and fruit.
> Drink: Hmm, usually I only drink water, black coffee/ plain tea and wine. But sometimes I get a chai latte, and I really like those! I just generally prefer not to drink my calories.
> I agree with what a lot of others have said on this. If I bought the very best of EVERYTHING I could afford, well, I couldn't afford much. So "buy the best in class for what you're looking for" I think might be a better way of looking at it so you can account for your tastes, priorities, needs, etc.
> 
> But that can be slippery, too, in thinking you should get a must-have item that doesn't actually suit you. So ... know yourself well and then buy the best in class for what you're looking for? Not nearly as snappy.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, @vink, those scarves are stunning. And I love the Stella! That's such a gorgeous classic shape, but I never see it on any modern bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the person carrying it styled well but the bag just didn't suit? Are you having a hard time matching it? Is it just cannibalizing wears? I got an ivory bag earlier this year and it's been a great addition to my closet even though I'd usually prefer cool tones. If you're just looking for ideas, I can share some ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Oh dear. I started to add it up once, got midway through and decided I was happier not knowing. But then again, I don't really value CPW, and I don't like to sell my bags. So nope, knowing what I spent wouldn't change my buying decisions going forward.
> 
> 2) We don't! Is that weird? We just try to get things we think the others will like. Sometimes that's a miss, but sometimes they surprise me with things I wouldn't have picked out and still love.
> 
> 
> Ha! This!


I don’t value CPW either. 23 of my 25 bags are from premier designers and as a result were pricey. I’d have to wear my bags for yeeeaaaars to rotate them all and still get enough wears to get them all down to a target of say $5 per wear.  But, sometimes I just want new bags so stocking with just these isn’t going to happen. Plus I don’t know what tracking or getting to CPW would really “do” for me. So, my goal is to wear all my bags regularly. I want to know I didn’t waste my money.

On the ivory bag. No, she was styled nicely. Nothing fancy but, again, we were at the mall.

I just asked myself, if the ivory bag were a Boy, Diorama, Antigone, Bal City, Celine Belt, LV Capucines or any of the other bags I think are adorable instead of this unstructured classic flap (it’s soft glazed calf), would I wear it. And, I had to say absolutely, I’d jump to wear it. I also instantly thought of how to style it with my clothes. So, it’s not the color. It’s the bag. It just doesn’t spark joy.

Now here’s the dilemma. As @vink said, if I sell it, I’ll likely never find it again. It’s fairly rare on the resale market because it has the bijoux chain which was only manufactured one year (Chanel has had other styles of bijoux chains) So, I’m scared 5 years from now I’ll be kicking myself when CF’s and larger bags come back in style. This may be the exception to my rule. It may need to be a museum piece in my collection that doesn’t get worn. What do you ladies think? Help!



ElainePG said:


> They are all lovely, and I know the price of the Jimmy Choo is excellent, but I have to say, that YSL looks amazing! Will you get to see them side by side?


I have to ageee with @elaine. The Jimmy Choo is very pretty and I love saving money. But, I really like the YSL.


Miss_Lili said:


> I want to join in! I am planning a wedding among other things in 2019 and I want to curb my spending on accessories, excess clothing, jewlery, and cosmetics.
> 
> I just turned 30 and bought myself my first higher end hand bag and I am so excited for it to arrive (a small gucci marmot shoulder bag with flap in black). The rest of my bags are Tory Burch and Kate Spade and I love those bags too but I have wanted an LV, Chloe, or Gucci for years now and I have been holding out until I found the right one for me (one I liked enough to part with that much $ ). I have been lusting after certain chloes, LVs, and the smaller marmots for years now so I finally took the plunge! I have been going to bloomingdales and nordstroms just to visit the bags like they are puppies for the past few years now (and pick up a ton of cosmetics I dont need).
> 
> I will allow myself 1 handbag purchase in 2019 as I am eyeing other marmots or possibly a disco or an LV crossbody.
> 
> I have amassed a great age appropriate wardrobe and I think now I just need to focus on organzing my closet and using up all of my excess cosmetics or giving them away.


Welcome!! I think you did the right thing to wait til ”your” bag came along.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Great birthday, thanks for asking! DH made dinner... he makes a fabulous coq au vin especially for my birthday every year, and it’s always yummy. We did a long walk along the bay this morning as the waves crashed on the rocky shore, which was very energizing and a great start to the day.
> 
> I did indeed get a bag... but it’s the Gucci Queen Margaret that I’ve already bragged about.  That was my b’day present, but I got it a few months early. I suppose I COULD have hidden it away from myself until this morning, but hey, life’s short!


Wonderful birthday celebration!!!
I’m so happy for you.


lynne_ross said:


> I have been reading parts of this thread for the past couple years. I have found the thread participants’ thoughts/stories/advice both helpful and kind. I might try and follow along this year - just read through past 25 pages over the last few days!
> I have been trying to shop my closet better, sell things I do not use and buy less more loved items over the past few years. I am finding my lifestyle keeps changing as I go on and off mat leave and change roles at work. Hopefully this year I am more settled and can evaluate what gaps I have in my closet.
> 
> My main goals this year are to 1) sell remaining bags I do not use, 2) figure out what pieces I need to sell/donate from my accessories and jewelry and then sell them and 3) add the 2 bags I have been considering buying - though I am in no rush and will wait to find the exact ones I am looking for. I’ll for sure add some more jewelry pieces and clothes/shoes, but I find I am at a point of being thoughtful about purchases for those items so no goal per se around it.
> I love the tracking idea. I think I will try that for bags and accessories. Likely just use paper since I can keep that in my closet.
> 
> Wish everyone success this year are their goals.


Welcome!


christinemliu said:


> Dear all, I would like to join the party too! I have also read this thread through and I hope to at some point read the 2018 thread..With both Massaccesi and Henri Bendel closing, I amassed quite a few bags that I really feel I should use what's in my collection before getting more.
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> Main dish fave: mac and cheese...and with bacon, even better!
> Dessert: cheesecake
> Drink: Like @Annabel Lee, I love chai tea latte. Had one today in fact from Au Bon Pain.
> 
> @Lake Effect I think I have experienced what you did with your lovely Coach Ace Satchel a few times; finding something at a much better price either at an outlet, poshmark, or eBay; one time at a TJMaxx. Maybe my most memorable was that I loved the Coach Bleecker Cooper Satchel but discovered it too late. Then all the ones I saw on other places were the gray or the pink, which many said was a shade that was hard to find something to match when wearing it, or were the small size when I wanted the medium. 4 years after it was released, I found it listed just as Coach satchel on eBay, in new condition, for less than half its retail price and free shipping. I have attached a pic.
> 
> I want to do at least 2 of the challenges, maybe more. For sure the one about using 10 bags in 31 days and also New Year, New Bag (use 3 newest bags for at least 2 days)!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289297


Welcome!





Rhl2987 said:


> I’m currently in NYC for the Christmas holiday and I went out shopping with my Mom today. We stopped in LV, Chloe, Fendi, Dior, and Chanel. We will probably go to Hermes and Van Cleef tomorrow just for fun. I saw many beautiful bags but made out with only purchasing a pair of small hoop and pearl earrings from Dior. I do love the My Lady Dior bag and the new Chloe Tess bag though. The Chloe is much less expensive! But I doubt I will pull the trigger on either of these. Maybe if I ever see a Chloe Tess at a much lower price point I would be willing to. It’s lovely and very usable crossbody so I could see myself carting that around with a baby.
> 
> My big gift this year was an Apple Watch and I’m enjoying using that! Anyone else tempted by any shopping or post-holiday sales?


Congrats on holding out. 


lynne_ross said:


> Love window shopping! The lady Dior is a beautiful bag, always tempted by it but what holds me back is it seems so hard to get in and out of which I know will prevent me from reaching for it. All bags should come with outside pocket for phone!


I want to get a Lady Dior but have the same issue as you. I would likely get the medium and don’t want to fight the bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.

What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering) 




This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.

I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?


I don't carry my small bags enough so I wouldn't get it. If I were to get one, I'd get the blue one because I think a bag like this should be a fun color. It makes it more adorable.


----------



## ksuromax

wow, you've progressed this far! 27 pages and yet it's still 2018!!  
Hope, all had a great Christmas day, those who don't celebrate just had fun and @ElainePG happy belated BDay wishes, i was thinking of you on 25th, but was not online to post  
we had fun, although we are orthodox and our xmas will be in Jan (Orthodox church runs on old calendar and is 3 weeks behind) we had our catholic friends popped over and i always cook something special and a turkey, plus kids start getting pressies, so it was a great fun and we are full of spirit and anticipating the NY and another round of xmas  
i found a bag in our local secondary market that is a sort of a grail for all Bal fans, and it was it great (almost new) condition and we agreed on the price with the Seller, plus 5 more bags sold in the consignment, so things are great  
i scrolled thru all what i missed and hit the 'like' buttons, but i must say those pics of old Coach bags are   the leather is TDF!! i don't have any Coach, but some look really gorgeous!


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> @Miss_Dawn
> Would you like to share a sneak peak to your perfume collection? I got Jo Malone mini intense collection and I absolutely love it. However, I'm on the fence whether the regular collection would last enough because after all they are cologne.
> 
> 
> I love sea food too but unfortunately, it's hard to get super fresh sea food here in Northern Europe. Most of the ingredients are frozen. I'd have better chance if I move to Southern.
> I love good food but hate spending time in the kitchen so nigiri sushi is my first choice. Easy to prepare. Dessert would be some sweet cake or sorbetto ice cream. I prefer hot drinks during winter like tea and hot chocolate and the same drinks served cold during summer
> 
> @*Annabel Lee*
> Thanks for sharing your story. Do you have a pic of your Tod's beauty so we can admire it as well?
> 
> @vink
> The cashmere scarf looks great one you. The silk one looks a bit "busy" and might be hard to pair with your outfits in your wardrobe.



Thanks! That’s actually my friend. [emoji4] I’m normally in a uniform of white tops and black or dark navy blue pants and I really want to go own a Burberry check so I just can’t help, but want it..  Silly, I know. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much. That’s very kind of you
> That’s lovely, about going pen shopping for your grandfather. I hope you find out where it went.
> 
> 
> 
> I carry one set around with me to use at work, which for a long while recently has been my MB Bohemes. At home, I write a daily journal and all my pens are fairly accessible so I just use on rotation, as the mood takes me. I agree ink cartridges and self-fill cartridges drying up is a problem, but generally when you let warm water run through the barrel, it all runs fine. I don’t fret about it much - it’s like washing makeup brushes, if you enjoy using them, you get used to the maintenance!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> Hahahaha I love that you see your phone as an animate object to be spited
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like writing. And updating my travel journal on planes or trains is really straightforward. I use one of the small “Live, Laugh, Love” Smythson notebooks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, your collection of vintage Coach bags is really something. I love the last red one.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a great story.
> 
> You and your Tod’s bag were clearly meant to be.
> 
> Do you mean Chanel Boy or Chanel Coco Handle? Or do you mean that there’s a hybrid Coco Boy style I’m not aware of? (I’m imagining a Boy bag with a top handle!! Mind blown)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much @ipsum
> 
> I wouldn’t manage to photograph all my perfumes - they’re spread over the house and my office! And I couldn’t manage to photograph all my makeup either. Way too much of it (but I promise my spending has slowed down!). I’ll try to take a few pictures when I’m back home.
> 
> I’m not massively fond of Jo Malone for the same reason (cologne vs edp).
> 
> What sort of scents do you like? If floral or fruity, I have rivers of scent, and I’m happy to recommend my favourites!
> 
> Fun fact - Mr Dawn and I have been to Grasse for a perfume making course and we made my own perfumes twice. Dawn 1, 2, 3 and 4  One sniff of Dawn 2 always transports me to the Riviera.
> 
> 
> 
> Go, go, go <enabling shamelessly>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I’ve ordered it to collect in store at Selfridges so I’ll compare. I agree, the YSL is beautiful but small. The Jimmy Choo is much less expensive and bigger, so it’s a trade off of form vs function! Will have to go and compare.
> 
> Welcome to the thread @Miss_Lili and @lynne_ross



Thanks. [emoji4] I hope so, too.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?



I think it’s cute. But if it doesn’t hold my mobile, probably I won’t get it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I always do better when I analyze, deliberate and take time with my bag purchases. Haste makes for an eBay listing.
> 
> So, my goal is to wear all my bags regularly. I want to know I didn’t waste my money.


This really resonates with me! When a bag sits in my closet unused, I really start to have unsettling feelings about having used my money unwisely. I do best when I’ve done the research to find what is right, and stayed the course without getting distracted by other offers. It’s tough to do when there are offers of other lovely bags though!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?



This bag is so pretty! I feel the same way about the Gabriela Hearst Joni bag. Stunning to look at but I’m not so sure it would be practical, plus the price point is so much higher. For me, I actually don’t need to put much more than you said into the bag! I’m a huge fan of neutral colors so I adore the first two. If the price point is good and you would wear it (and it fills a unique hole in your collection), go for it!


----------



## Lake Effect

A quick hi to everyone, I go to work today!


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?


What is the *Wow* factor? Does it *Wow *you? Just a thought!


----------



## ipsum

Miss_Dawn said:


> What sort of scents do you like? If floral or fruity, I have rivers of scent, and I’m happy to recommend my favourites!
> 
> Fun fact - Mr Dawn and I have been to Grasse for a perfume making course and we made my own perfumes twice. Dawn 1, 2, 3 and 4  One sniff of Dawn 2 always transports me to the Riviera.


I'm always curious to learn about possible hidden gems. I'd love to know what's your favourite floral-fruity scent. Oh, what a great idea if I ever end up travelling to Grasse. Having my signature scent would be the same as finding my unicorn bag and once I've found it I can dance on the clouds. Glad Dawn 2 is perfect teleport for you to the Riviera.

My all time favourite is Irish Nobile which literally 1 spritz lasts from morning to dawn on me. My work scent is The Silk EDT (not EDP) by Sensai at the moment. It's such a chameleon scent without being  overpowering. I've been testing this lately. Addicted to the tuberose but coffee is a surprising combination.



essiedub said:


> That’s a pretty incredible routine with minimal ingredients..it is said that that’s best! I am so intrigued by the 2-3 drops of oil idea. I went to amazon and there are so many hyaluronic acid serums. any particular one you recommend ? I do use a caudalie serum currently and it’s quite pricy so looking for options. Thanks!


Whatever brand you order, you might want to make sure you order one which includes smaller sized hyaluronic acids (often "sodium hyaluronate" stated in INCI) which are more efficient. My favourite is this serum because it includes stabilized vitamin C for brightening your skin without going rancid too fast which is common issue in vitamin C products. I think Ulta might sell it if you're from the States.

About choosing oils, their fatty profile is important to keep in mind. For example, for acne prone skin, an oil high in linoleic acid is more effective because acne skin is deficient in linoleic acid.

If you ever consider purchasing any of those anti-aging creams including retinol, you'd get better value for your money if you go to dermatologist and ask for a prescribed tretinoin cream which are 10-100 times more effective than over the counter retinol creams at a fraction of the costs. 1 tretinoin tube last me approx a half year and that cost around $20 versus $100+ anti-aging creams on monthly basis...



Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?


I'm not a fan of round mini bags though I've quite many evening bags of this shape. Looks good but are not practical at all. You'll start hating your choice when you've to hold your phone on the other hand all the time. I thought I'd survive the impracticality for any evening event but nope, I was so wrong...



vink said:


> Thanks! That’s actually my friend. [emoji4] I’m normally in a uniform of white tops and black or dark navy blue pants and I really want to go own a Burberry check so I just can’t help, but want it..  Silly, I know. [emoji28]


I think Christopher Bailey did a great job introducing House Check and Mega Check. The bigger pattern makes them look more luxurious and less "busy". To be honest, the Nova Check on the latter scarf reminds me the chavs era and when the fakes were blooming and when Burberry hit the rock bottom... This happened a couple decades ago and probably no one cares or remembers but I personally am not fan of Nova Check for these reasons though Burberry is my favourite brand. This is my opinion and of course, what you love the most matters.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I think it’s cute. But if it doesn’t hold my mobile, probably I won’t get it.



Spark, I agree with Vink. Must at least hold my barest essentials.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?


I think it is pretty but you would hate it after using it a few times.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> What a wonderful story!!!  And, this is a great bag!  Other than beige / ivory, I don’t have anything that is pastel. I’d love to have one.
> 
> Regarding homework: I used to have a hodgepodge of over 150 bags and didn’t love any of them. 6 years later I’ve sold them all and am at my current happy place of having 25 bags - most of which I dearly love. What finally got me to this happy place was doing quite a bit of analysis on what I needed and then researching various bags to find the best one for that color / shape / need.  So, other than 4 bags that I received as unrequested gifts from Mr. Sparkle and two impulse buys, all the rest of my collection was very carefully selected.  I always do better when I analyze, deliberate and take time with my bag purchases. Haste makes for an eBay listing.
> 
> This is one of my faves from your collection.  I’m starting to get a liking for LE bags.  In the last two years I’ve gotten four of them and tend now to only buy when I see something special.
> I’m trying it this year thanks to your example!!
> I don’t value CPW either. 23 of my 25 bags are from premier designers and as a result were pricey. I’d have to wear my bags for yeeeaaaars to rotate them all and still get enough wears to get them all down to a target of say $5 per wear.  But, sometimes I just want new bags so stocking with just these isn’t going to happen. Plus I don’t know what tracking or getting to CPW would really “do” for me. So, my goal is to wear all my bags regularly. I want to know I didn’t waste my money.
> 
> On the ivory bag. No, she was styled nicely. Nothing fancy but, again, we were at the mall.
> 
> I just asked myself, if the ivory bag were a Boy, Diorama, Antigone, Bal City, Celine Belt, LV Capucines or any of the other bags I think are adorable instead of this unstructured classic flap (it’s soft glazed calf), would I wear it. And, I had to say absolutely, I’d jump to wear it. I also instantly thought of how to style it with my clothes. So, it’s not the color. It’s the bag. It just doesn’t spark joy.
> 
> Now here’s the dilemma. As @vink said, if I sell it, I’ll likely never find it again. It’s fairly rare on the resale market because it has the bijoux chain which was only manufactured one year (Chanel has had other styles of bijoux chains) So, I’m scared 5 years from now I’ll be kicking myself when CF’s and larger bags come back in style. This may be the exception to my rule. It may need to be a museum piece in my collection that doesn’t get worn. What do you ladies think? Help!
> 
> I have to ageee with @elaine. The Jimmy Choo is very pretty and I love saving money. But, I really like the YSL.
> Welcome!! I think you did the right thing to wait til ”your” bag came along.


One museum piece is fine. I had that with the Epi speedy for a while. Now my dd is in seventh heaven and I no longer have the guilt of not wearing it.


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> I'm always curious to learn about possible hidden gems. I'd love to know what's your favourite floral-fruity scent. Oh, what a great idea if I ever end up travelling to Grasse. Having my signature scent would be the same as finding my unicorn bag and once I've found it I can dance on the clouds. Glad Dawn 2 is perfect teleport for you to the Riviera.
> 
> My all time favourite is Irish Nobile which literally 1 spritz lasts from morning to dawn on me. My work scent is The Silk EDT (not EDP) by Sensai at the moment. It's such a chameleon scent without being  overpowering. I've been testing this lately. Addicted to the tuberose but coffee is a surprising combination.
> 
> 
> Whatever brand you order, you might want to make sure you order one which includes smaller sized hyaluronic acids (often "sodium hyaluronate" stated in INCI) which are more efficient. My favourite is this serum because it includes stabilized vitamin C for brightening your skin without going rancid too fast which is common issue in vitamin C products. I think Ulta might sell it if you're from the States.
> 
> About choosing oils, their fatty profile is important to keep in mind. For example, for acne prone skin, an oil high in linoleic acid is more effective because acne skin is deficient in linoleic acid.
> 
> If you ever consider purchasing any of those anti-aging creams including retinol, you'd get better value for your money if you go to dermatologist and ask for a prescribed tretinoin cream which are 10-100 times more effective than over the counter retinol creams at a fraction of the costs. 1 tretinoin tube last me approx a half year and that cost around $20 versus $100+ anti-aging creams on monthly basis...
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of round mini bags though I've quite many evening bags of this shape. Looks good but are not practical at all. You'll start hating your choice when you've to hold your phone on the other hand all the time. I thought I'd survive the impracticality for any evening event but nope, I was so wrong...
> 
> 
> I think Christopher Bailey did a great job introducing House Check and Mega Check. The bigger pattern makes them look more luxurious and less "busy". To be honest, the Nova Check on the latter scarf reminds me the chavs era and when the fakes were blooming and when Burberry hit the rock bottom... This happened a couple decades ago and probably no one cares or remembers but I personally am not fan of Nova Check for these reasons though Burberry is my favourite brand. This is my opinion and of course, what you love the most matters.



Oh... I do remember that dark age. Lucky me my most favorite color for the check is the unassuming dark navy and dark green one. I think even the pink is still everywhere in the fake market now. I wouldn’t be caught dead in the original nova check beige color, but I know it’s the original and I really really want to have it in my collection. Silly me, I know. So, I pick this one because of the “spin” of graffiti over the nova check. That way, it won’t really be a nova check, but still is.


----------



## Annabel Lee

ipsum said:


> @[SIZE=4][B][URL='https://forum.purseblog.com/members/annabel-lee.473861/']Annabel Lee[/URL][/B][/SIZE]
> Thanks for sharing your story. Do you have a pic of your Tod's beauty so we can admire it as well? :smile: .



Sure! This is it (staff at the outlet took this photo):





Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s a great story.
> 
> You and your Tod’s bag were clearly meant to be.
> 
> Do you mean Chanel Boy or Chanel Coco Handle? Or do you mean that there’s a hybrid Coco Boy style I’m not aware of? (I’m imagining a Boy bag with a top handle!! Mind blown)



I LOVE getting to hear everyone's purse success stories!

My bag was called a Coco Boy, even though it looks nothing like a Coco Handle or a Boy. It came out the same year as the Coco Handle (I think) in 2015, and it wasn't a popular bag, but I love mine.



I'm so intrigued by a Boy with a top handle, though. They SHOULD make that ...




Miss_Dawn said:


> Guys, something happened today.
> 
> Let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time I bought a tan Prada bag.
> 
> As is the fate of so many bags, in so many wardrobes, around the world - I used it a fair amount to begin with and then I used it less.
> 
> It’s not on my list of potential bags to cull currently because it fills a gap in my wardrobe (brown, and looks great with a pair of boots I have plus the soft calf leather is old school awesome) but it doesn’t get much love at all.
> 
> Today, I saw a woman carrying it and it looked great. It’s not that she was dressed so fabulously or carrying it so gracefully - she was wearing a neutral black outfit with a khaki coat but the tan Prada made the outfit. I kept looking at her and wondering - is her bag smaller than mine? Why does it look so proportionate and reasonably on trend in the age of the mini bag? It looks great...
> 
> I was convinced hers must be a smaller, more fashionable, size than mine so I took out my phone and surreptitiously compared a picture of mine with the one she was wearing. It was visibly the same ratio from the clasp to the bottom of the handbag. Same size as mine and identical in colour and style.
> 
> I promise I was surreptitious. She had her back to me in a queue with the bag slung to her side so I could gawk quietly. I’m just surprised at how good it looks “in the wild”.
> 
> I’ve decided I need to go and dig it out of my wardrobe to wear when I get home!



Isn't it funny the things that can make us fall back in love with our bags? I'm so glad you have a new appreciation for it--the bag sounds lovely. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Haste makes for an eBay listing.


Words to live by, for sure!



Sparkletastic said:


> On the ivory bag. No, she was styled nicely. Nothing fancy but, again, we were at the mall.
> 
> I just asked myself, if the ivory bag were a Boy, Diorama, Antigone, Bal City, Celine Belt, LV Capucines or any of the other bags I think are adorable instead of this unstructured classic flap (it’s soft glazed calf), would I wear it. And, I had to say absolutely, I’d jump to wear it. I also instantly thought of how to style it with my clothes. So, it’s not the color. It’s the bag. It just doesn’t spark joy.
> 
> Now here’s the dilemma. As @vink said, if I sell it, I’ll likely never find it again. It’s fairly rare on the resale market because it has the bijoux chain which was only manufactured one year (Chanel has had other styles of bijoux chains) So, I’m scared 5 years from now I’ll be kicking myself when CF’s and larger bags come back in style. This may be the exception to my rule. It may need to be a museum piece in my collection that doesn’t get worn. What do you ladies think? Help!



Ah, so it really is the bag. 

Does its scarcity mean you could get a good price for it? If not, I can definitely understand wanting to hold onto it until the trend comes back around.  But if yes, would you rather have the cash or the bag?

I'm definitely not above museum pieces. I have a handful of bags languishing in my closet that don't see a lot of use but are there in case I need them. But they're all bags that I love and that work well with my style and taste. If you don't love the bag now, I'm not sure you ever will, even if it comes back into style.

Also, there are always new releases--something else may catch your eye by then.

However, if you feel you'd regret parting with this bag, it's too soon.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?



I'm not necessarily hearing the love yet. Does it fill a particular need for you? How would you plan to use it?


----------



## essiedub

ipsum said:


> I'm always curious to learn about possible hidden gems. I'd love to know what's your favourite floral-fruity scent. Oh, what a great idea if I ever end up travelling to Grasse. Having my signature scent would be the same as finding my unicorn bag and once I've found it I can dance on the clouds. Glad Dawn 2 is perfect teleport for you to the Riviera.
> 
> My all time favourite is Irish Nobile which literally 1 spritz lasts from morning to dawn on me. My work scent is The Silk EDT (not EDP) by Sensai at the moment. It's such a chameleon scent without being  overpowering. I've been testing this lately. Addicted to the tuberose but coffee is a surprising combination.
> 
> 
> Whatever brand you order, you might want to make sure you order one which includes smaller sized hyaluronic acids (often "sodium hyaluronate" stated in INCI) which are more efficient. My favourite is this serum because it includes stabilized vitamin C for brightening your skin without going rancid too fast which is common issue in vitamin C products. I think Ulta might sell it if you're from the States.
> 
> About choosing oils, their fatty profile is important to keep in mind. For example, for acne prone skin, an oil high in linoleic acid is more effective because acne skin is deficient in linoleic acid.
> 
> If you ever consider purchasing any of those anti-aging creams including retinol, you'd get better value for your money if you go to dermatologist and ask for a prescribed tretinoin cream which are 10-100 times more effective than over the counter retinol creams at a fraction of the costs. 1 tretinoin tube last me approx a half year and that cost around $20 versus $100+ anti-aging creams on monthly basis...
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of round mini bags though I've quite many evening bags of this shape. Looks good but are not practical at all. You'll start hating your choice when you've to hold your phone on the other hand all the time. I thought I'd survive the impracticality for any evening event but nope, I was so wrong...
> 
> 
> I think Christopher Bailey did a great job introducing House Check and Mega Check. The bigger pattern makes them look more luxurious and less "busy". To be honest, the Nova Check on the latter scarf reminds me the chavs era and when the fakes were blooming and when Burberry hit the rock bottom... This happened a couple decades ago and probably no one cares or remembers but I personally am not fan of Nova Check for these reasons though Burberry is my favourite brand. This is my opinion and of course, what you love the most matters.



Thank you *ipsum* for this detailed explanation on skincare products! Wondered about efficacy of anti aging creams.. but for $20, I’d give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?




Oh this is adorable! I like it but then I’m a sucker for head turners.  While it may not be the most practical, I think that if you can deal with your Dirama WOC, then this should be manageable. Carry it in the evening so you can forego the sunglasses. It does have that ooh aah factor.. that burgundy is really pretty.


----------



## ipsum

@vink 
I like to consider pros and cons about every item I add to my collection and of course, the most important is that you  your purchase.  I can imagine the silk feels gorgeous. I've a silk/wool mix jumper in a solid colour and that's one of my favourites.

@Annabel Lee
Your Tod and Coco Boy look very stuning in unusual shapes/patterns. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> Guys, something happened today.
> 
> Let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time I bought a tan Prada bag.
> 
> As is the fate of so many bags, in so many wardrobes, around the world - I used it a fair amount to begin with and then I used it less.
> 
> It’s not on my list of potential bags to cull currently because it fills a gap in my wardrobe (brown, and looks great with a pair of boots I have plus the soft calf leather is old school awesome) but it doesn’t get much love at all.
> 
> Today, I saw a woman carrying it and it looked great. It’s not that she was dressed so fabulously or carrying it so gracefully - she was wearing a neutral black outfit with a khaki coat but the tan Prada made the outfit. I kept looking at her and wondering - is her bag smaller than mine? Why does it look so proportionate and reasonably on trend in the age of the mini bag? It looks great...
> 
> I was convinced hers must be a smaller, more fashionable, size than mine so I took out my phone and surreptitiously compared a picture of mine with the one she was wearing. It was visibly the same ratio from the clasp to the bottom of the handbag. Same size as mine and identical in colour and style.
> 
> I promise I was surreptitious. She had her back to me in a queue with the bag slung to her side so I could gawk quietly. I’m just surprised at how good it looks “in the wild”.
> 
> I’ve decided I need to go and dig it out of my wardrobe to wear when I get home!



What a great story! I love how seeing one of “our” bags on someone else can help us see it in a whole new light. I’d love to see a photo of this Prada — those old calf and deerskin leathers they used to use were fabulous.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> What a wonderful story!!!  And, this is a great bag!  Other than beige / ivory, I don’t have anything that is pastel. I’d love to have one.
> 
> Regarding homework: I used to have a hodgepodge of over 150 bags and didn’t love any of them. 6 years later I’ve sold them all and am at my current happy place of having 25 bags - most of which I dearly love. What finally got me to this happy place was doing quite a bit of analysis on what I needed and then researching various bags to find the best one for that color / shape / need.  So, other than 4 bags that I received as unrequested gifts from Mr. Sparkle and two impulse buys, all the rest of my collection was very carefully selected.  I always do better when I analyze, deliberate and take time with my bag purchases. Haste makes for an eBay listing.
> 
> This is one of my faves from your collection.  I’m starting to get a liking for LE bags.  In the last two years I’ve gotten four of them and tend now to only buy when I see something special.
> I’m trying it this year thanks to your example!!
> I don’t value CPW either. 23 of my 25 bags are from premier designers and as a result were pricey. I’d have to wear my bags for yeeeaaaars to rotate them all and still get enough wears to get them all down to a target of say $5 per wear.  But, sometimes I just want new bags so stocking with just these isn’t going to happen. Plus I don’t know what tracking or getting to CPW would really “do” for me. So, my goal is to wear all my bags regularly. I want to know I didn’t waste my money.
> 
> On the ivory bag. No, she was styled nicely. Nothing fancy but, again, we were at the mall.
> 
> I just asked myself, if the ivory bag were a Boy, Diorama, Antigone, Bal City, Celine Belt, LV Capucines or any of the other bags I think are adorable instead of this unstructured classic flap (it’s soft glazed calf), would I wear it. And, I had to say absolutely, I’d jump to wear it. I also instantly thought of how to style it with my clothes. So, it’s not the color. It’s the bag. It just doesn’t spark joy.
> 
> Now here’s the dilemma. As @vink said, if I sell it, I’ll likely never find it again. It’s fairly rare on the resale market because it has the bijoux chain which was only manufactured one year (Chanel has had other styles of bijoux chains) So, I’m scared 5 years from now I’ll be kicking myself when CF’s and larger bags come back in style. This may be the exception to my rule. It may need to be a museum piece in my collection that doesn’t get worn. What do you ladies think? Help!
> 
> I have to ageee with @elaine. The Jimmy Choo is very pretty and I love saving money. But, I really like the YSL.
> Welcome!! I think you did the right thing to wait til ”your” bag came along.



I think it’s fine to have a couple of “museum” bags, as long as you don’t need the money that would come from selling them. BUT, I also know when something isn’t getting used, I tend to get antsy about it (my red Kelly is the exception). I think you should keep your eyes open for a bag in that color by one of the other designers you listed, and see how you feel about it once you find that bag. If it’s total love, then buy the new bag and sell the Chanel. I think this is a case where you may need to find the perfect replacement bag before you’ll feel comfortable selling the original.


----------



## catsinthebag

Annabel Lee said:


> Sure! This is it (staff at the outlet took this photo):
> View attachment 4289749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE getting to hear everyone's purse success stories!
> 
> My bag was called a Coco Boy, even though it looks nothing like a Coco Handle or a Boy. It came out the same year as the Coco Handle (I think) in 2015, and it wasn't a popular bag, but I love mine.
> View attachment 4289757
> 
> 
> I'm so intrigued by a Boy with a top handle, though. They SHOULD make that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny the things that can make us fall back in love with our bags? I'm so glad you have a new appreciation for it--the bag sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> Words to live by, for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so it really is the bag.
> 
> Does its scarcity mean you could get a good price for it? If not, I can definitely understand wanting to hold onto it until the trend comes back around.  But if yes, would you rather have the cash or the bag?
> 
> I'm definitely not above museum pieces. I have a handful of bags languishing in my closet that don't see a lot of use but are there in case I need them. But they're all bags that I love and that work well with my style and taste. If you don't love the bag now, I'm not sure you ever will, even if it comes back into style.
> 
> Also, there are always new releases--something else may catch your eye by then.
> 
> However, if you feel you'd regret parting with this bag, it's too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not necessarily hearing the love yet. Does it fill a particular need for you? How would you plan to use it?



I love your Coco Boy — very classic and yet unique!

And I agree — if Chanel made a Boy with a handle, I’d be _very _intrigued.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?



I can see why you like this bag — it’s fun and whimsical, especially in a pop color. Personally, though, it would drive me crazy. If it’s too small to comfortably fit my phone, it’s dead on arrival. Plus it looks like the handle is the closure, so not user-friendly for accessing stuff. So it’s a no for me, but if you’re smitten and the price point is right, why not try it out? Would it cannibalize use from another bag?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?


It's cute, but.
It's roundish - most everything we carry in our purses is not round or even oval. So a rectangular phone, wallet, sunglasses, etc don't fit well. And if you already know your phone is just barely going to fit (meaning it will be a bother to get it out too) much less the other things - I'd pass personally. 
I like the mini a lot, but I don't like a chain strap.
I have the Un and it's been a great purse - I have no complaints. What is it about the leather you don't think you'll like? Anything I could answer for you?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> One museum piece is fine. I had that with the Epi speedy for a while. Now my dd is in seventh heaven and I no longer have the guilt of not wearing it.


+1
I'd keep it.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?


Since you asked for opinions, here's mine. It's cute, but I'm thinking about functionality...
1. You're already worried that it's too small. What about your sunglasses? And if you have to squeeeeeeeeeze your phone in, that will make you nuts.
2. It looks as though if you want to actually open it (what a concept!), you have to hold the bag at the bottom with one hand, then with the other hand slide the handle out of the ring-thingy on the top, while holding the ring-thingy steady with your third hand. From where I sit, that looks very fiddly.
Is there any way you can see one in person? Or watch a video of someone opening one up?


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> wow, you've progressed this far! 27 pages and yet it's still 2018!!
> Hope, all had a great Christmas day, those who don't celebrate just had fun and @ElainePG happy belated BDay wishes, i was thinking of you on 25th, but was not online to post
> we had fun, although we are orthodox and our xmas will be in Jan (Orthodox church runs on old calendar and is 3 weeks behind) we had our catholic friends popped over and i always cook something special and a turkey, plus kids start getting pressies, so it was a great fun and we are full of spirit and anticipating the NY and another round of xmas
> i found a bag in our local secondary market that is a sort of a grail for all Bal fans, and it was it great (almost new) condition and we agreed on the price with the Seller, plus 5 more bags sold in the consignment, so things are great
> i scrolled thru all what i missed and hit the 'like' buttons, but i must say those pics of old Coach bags are   the leather is TDF!! i don't have any Coach, but some look really gorgeous!


Glad you had a great day on the 25th, celebrating with your friends. Thank you for the birthday wishes.

What an interesting Bal bag! I'm really not very familiar with Bal bags, even though I have three of them. Which one is this? Congrats on finding a grail in such good condition.


----------



## Sparkletastic

THANK YOU to everyone for all the input on my bag dilemmas / questions. You’ve really helped me think things through. Right now (and I reserve the right to change my mind LOL!) I’m landing here:

Ivory Chanel Flap - I don’t love the bag. But it’s rare and a classic. It’s very possible my taste will change on this one. I don’t need the money from the bag. So this will be my one “museum piece” for a little while longer. I may end up gifting it to DD after she finishes grad school (she hasn’t started yet but based on her timeline that would give me 4 ish years to figure out how I feel about the bag.)

Polene Numero Six - I do love the look of the bag. It’s fun and feminine but not girly. To clarify, my phone will fit but at a diagonal which means the already tiny bit of interior room will be greatly reduced. And as @ElainePG said the opening is a bit “fiddly.” This would be a novelty bag in my collection hence the colors I’m looking at as they’re colors I don’t typically buy but love. So I _maaaaaay_ be willing to deal with those issues. But, the bag isn’t going anywhere so I’m going to hold on this for 30 - 60 days. During that time I’m going to use all of my smallest bags to see how I feel about compromising on space.

And, a couple of you said you would be interested in a Boy with a top handle. Chanel has released several models with that. A top handle black Boy w/rhw or shw is actually what I’ve been considering adding to my collection to replace the black patent classic flap I sold.  Here are just two examples I pulled randomly from Google.


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> A lot of my bags have been from doing my homework. There are been many bags I've stalked for ages, waiting for the perfect deal. Most of my vintage bags are in this category. Sometimes I got too impatient and paid more than I should.  My Coach Bleecker large flaps were like this. My preferred color was wine but when a rust one appeared on ebay, I bought it. Then a month later a wine one appeared for half the price, so I got that one too. Now I can't say that I like one more than the other. I probably said I wanted a Ranch bag for over a year before I found one listed at a bargain price. I also searched for my red shoulder sac for a long time after trying out a black one and realizing I liked the style.
> 
> Other bags I have are happy accidents. I stumbled across them and they turned out to be just what I wanted.


Your Bleeker flap bags are so beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Glad you had a great day on the 25th, celebrating with your friends. Thank you for the birthday wishes.
> 
> What an interesting Bal bag! I'm really not very familiar with Bal bags, even though I have three of them. Which one is this? Congrats on finding a grail in such good condition.


it's a Day, i have 6 more in various colours, this style works really well for me, and i am happy to be able to add this one to my collection!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Now here’s the dilemma. As @vink said, if I sell it, I’ll likely never find it again. It’s fairly rare on the resale market because it has the bijoux chain which was only manufactured one year (Chanel has had other styles of bijoux chains) So, I’m scared 5 years from now I’ll be kicking myself when CF’s and larger bags come back in style. This may be the exception to my rule. It may need to be a museum piece in my collection that doesn’t get worn. What do you ladies think? Help!


If you have space for it, and you aren't craving a different designer's ivory bag, I'd tuck it away and see if you fall back in love with it in a year or two (or five). Since you've pared down your collection from 150 to 25, I'd bet you have space for one museum piece!

On the other hand, if (now or in the future) you discover that you need an ivory bag to wear with specific outfits, and you fall in love with one from a different designer, that would be the time to sell. You'd probably get a good price, since they are so scarce on the resale market.


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> I never understood the practice of selling bags to purchase bags. You are always going to be selling those bags at a loss, and you'll have to likely sell 3 or 4 to get enough to buy one new one. That doesn't make sense to me. Eventually, you'll run out of bags to sell and won't have enough money to get the new one.


Very true!!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I think it’s fine to have a couple of “museum” bags, as long as you don’t need the money that would come from selling them. BUT, I also know when something isn’t getting used, I tend to get antsy about it (*my red Kelly is the exception*). I think you should keep your eyes open for a bag in that color by one of the other designers you listed, and see how you feel about it once you find that bag. If it’s total love, then buy the new bag and sell the Chanel. I think this is a case where you may need to find the perfect replacement bag before you’ll feel comfortable selling the original.


I'm looking forward to seeing your photo of Miss Kelly if we do our "color challenge" again this year!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> it's a Day, i have 6 more in various colours, this style works really well for me, and i am happy to be able to add this one to my collection!


Is this a discontinued style, like the Town? I really love my one and only Town bag, and wish I had purchased a second one in navy with silver hardware back when they were fairly available on the secondary market.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Is this a discontinued style, like the Town? I really love my one and only Town bag, and wish I had purchased a second one in navy with silver hardware back when they were fairly available on the secondary market.


Yes, it sadly is, but secondary market still has plenty to offer  
Town was made for shorter period of time, hence, they are fewer and not as common as Day, or City, but still it's possible to track one down, just keep checking the evil bay


----------



## ghoulish

ElainePG said:


> Is this a discontinued style, like the Town? I really love my one and only Town bag, and wish I had purchased a second one in navy with silver hardware back when they were fairly available on the secondary market.


I agree! My Town bag is my favorite bag in my collection. That sounds like a lovely color combo.


----------



## whateve

eleanors36 said:


> Your Bleeker flap bags are so beautiful!


Thank you! The Bleecker bags from 2007-2008 are my favorite Coach besides vintage. I know everyone loves 2006 Legacy but I prefer Bleecker. There were some gorgeous styles besides my flaps.


ksuromax said:


> it's a Day, i have 6 more in various colours, this style works really well for me, and i am happy to be able to add this one to my collection!


I worry that a Day would look too big on me but I guess it isn't any bigger than baseball Cervo hobo. I'm sure I'd like carrying it because it is just a longer version of the club, that I love.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thank you! The Bleecker bags from 2007-2008 are my favorite Coach besides vintage. I know everyone loves 2006 Legacy but I prefer Bleecker. There were some gorgeous styles besides my flaps.
> 
> I worry that a Day would look too big on me but I guess it isn't any bigger than baseball Cervo hobo. I'm sure I'd like carrying it because it is just a longer version of the club, that I love.


it cannot look too big (if not stuffed up to the brim) coz it's very smooshy, and folds in and looks very compact on the shoulder. 
in BV Ref library i posted cross brand comparison with lots of pics, check them out and let me know if you need any other particular ones, i'll take them for you


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> it cannot look too big (if not stuffed up to the brim) coz it's very smooshy, and folds in and looks very compact on the shoulder.
> in BV Ref library i posted cross brand comparison with lots of pics, check them out and let me know if you need any other particular ones, i'll take them for you


Thanks! Going to look now.


----------



## Annabel Lee

ipsum said:


> @Annabel Lee
> Your Tod and Coco Boy look very stuning in unusual shapes/patterns. Thanks for sharing!





catsinthebag said:


> I love your Coco Boy — very classic and yet unique!
> 
> And I agree — if Chanel made a Boy with a handle, I’d be _very _intrigued.



Thank you both! 



Sparkletastic said:


> THANK YOU to everyone for all the input on my bag dilemmas / questions. You’ve really helped me think things through. Right now (and I reserve the right to change my mind LOL!) I’m landing here:
> 
> Ivory Chanel Flap - I don’t love the bag. But it’s rare and a classic. It’s very possible my taste will change on this one. I don’t need the money from the bag. So this will be my one “museum piece” for a little while longer. I may end up gifting it to DD after she finishes grad school (she hasn’t started yet but based on her timeline that would give me 4 ish years to figure out how I feel about the bag.)
> 
> Polene Numero Six - I do love the look of the bag. It’s fun and feminine but not girly. To clarify, my phone will fit but at a diagonal which means the already tiny bit of interior room will be greatly reduced. And as @ElainePG said the opening is a bit “fiddly.” This would be a novelty bag in my collection hence the colors I’m looking at as they’re colors I don’t typically buy but love. So I _maaaaaay_ be willing to deal with those issues. But, the bag isn’t going anywhere so I’m going to hold on this for 30 - 60 days. During that time I’m going to use all of my smallest bags to see how I feel about compromising on space.
> 
> And, a couple of you said you would be interested in a Boy with a top handle. Chanel has released several models with that. A top handle black Boy w/rhw or shw is actually what I’ve been considering adding to my collection to replace the black patent classic flap I sold.  Here are just two examples I pulled randomly from Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289796
> View attachment 4289797



Glad you came to a decision you're comfortable with on both bags 

And WOW, those Chanels That second one is particular is TDF.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> This is a fabulous story! It cracked me up.
> 
> Reminds me of when you break up with a boy in high school, because he's just plain boring... and then a month later you see him with a really attractive girl, and suddenly you wonder why you ever dumped him, because he looks simply fascinating!



I know, right? I feel so susceptible to influence!! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sure! The things I mainly buy from Amazon are hyaluronic acid serum, maracuja oil, and natural deodorant. The hyaluronic acid serum is made of just water, sodium hyaluronate (which is the kind that binds water best to your face), and the preservative which is also a natural ingredient.
> 
> The maracuja oil is the fraction of the price of the Tarte's, and is pure while Tarte is diluted with vitamin e oil (tocopherol), which isn't necessarily a bad ingredient but why are you paying so much for such a common ingredient when you can have the pure version for much less?
> 
> The way I do my skincare I wash with Purpose cleanser (which I'd like to replace with something slightly less drying. It's good and recommended for pregnant women, but I'd like to go even more natural one day). Then I spray my face with water and apply the hyaluronic acid serum. Then I use the Muji high moisturizing toning water (which is less natural, but doesn't have any irritating or toxic ingredients according to cosdna) as an extra boost of hydration which really helps out my dehydrated skin (there's a real difference between dehydrated and dry skin!) I seal the moisture in with a couple drops of maracuja oil (2 in the summer, 3 in the winter) and that's it! If it's really dry, I put a bit of Burt's Bees sensitive skin moisturizer on the corners of my mouth and nose.
> 
> Twice a week, I use a Caudalie toner overnight to help with my occasional acne breakouts and use their moisturizing mask to keep my skin moisturized with the toner. Using the Caudalie AHA toner is enough exfoliation - physical exfoliation is too harsh, as well as using this toner or stronger concentrations of acids.
> 
> It's not perfect, but it gets better and better! Hope this book I wrote helps LOL!



It sounds like you know exactly what works for you 



msd_bags said:


> As some of you may know, I’m on vacation. Today was a shopping day! I’m proud to say I didn’t get any bag!  Well this outlet doesn’t house the big brands actually.  But there’s Saks Off Fifth where my sister and I bough the same Tory burch shoes, except for the size! Twinning! Btw, the scarf at Coach was tempting at 70%off, but I held off! Besides, I forgot to put my cards/cash in the travel wallet.  I think it was a blessing in disguise since, otherwise, I would have bought more!



Marvellous restraint @msd_bags. Well done


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Fellow Bullet Journal user waving at you  great system @catsinthebag!
> 
> 
> Yay to making your Bullet Journal pretty!



I use stickers and coloured pens in my daily journal too. It’s like a scrapbook concept really - a great way to keep track of your year, and feel like you achieved something when you flip back through!



Sparkletastic said:


> What a wonderful story!!!
> 
> This is one of my faves from your collection.  I’m starting to get a liking for LE bags.
> 
> Now here’s the dilemma. As @vink said, if I sell it, I’ll likely never find it again.
> 
> I have to ageee with @elaine. The Jimmy Choo is very pretty and I love saving money. But, I really like the YSL.
> .



@Sparkletastic
1) Agree with the others, hold on to your Chanel as a museum piece. It won’t hurt you and if you don’t reach for it when the jumbos are more fashionable again, then that’s your answer. Don’t sell in haste and repent in leisure.
2) Thank you for the Antigona love 
3) I know. I like the look of the YSL WOC better too, but do I like it 4x more? I won’t settle, but I need to see the Jimmy Choo in real life before I decide!



whateve said:


> I don't carry my small bags enough so I wouldn't get it. If I were to get one, I'd get the blue one because I think a bag like this should be a fun color. It makes it more adorable.



I wouldn’t buy a bag that can’t fit my phone either. I do love that blue though. It’s like my Cinderella blue bag and shoes from Gucci. I also have Dior heels in this colour. Love  Maybe if you're after this colour you could find a slightly more practical size?**



ksuromax said:


> wow, you've progressed this far! 27 pages and yet it's still 2018!!
> Hope, all had a great Christmas day, those who don't celebrate just had fun and @ElainePG happy belated BDay wishes, i was thinking of you on 25th, but was not online to post
> we had fun, although we are orthodox and our xmas will be in Jan (Orthodox church runs on old calendar and is 3 weeks behind) we had our catholic friends popped over and i always cook something special and a turkey, plus kids start getting pressies, so it was a great fun and we are full of spirit and anticipating the NY and another round of xmas
> i found a bag in our local secondary market that is a sort of a grail for all Bal fans, and it was it great (almost new) condition and we agreed on the price with the Seller, plus 5 more bags sold in the consignment, so things are great
> i scrolled thru all what i missed and hit the 'like' buttons, but i must say those pics of old Coach bags are   the leather is TDF!! i don't have any Coach, but some look really gorgeous!



Congratulations! Looks like amazing leather!



ipsum said:


> I'm always curious to learn about possible hidden gems. I'd love to know what's your favourite floral-fruity scent. Oh, what a great idea if I ever end up travelling to Grasse. Having my signature scent would be the same as finding my unicorn bag and once I've found it I can dance on the clouds. Glad Dawn 2 is perfect teleport for you to the Riviera.
> 
> My all time favourite is Irish Nobile which literally 1 spritz lasts from morning to dawn on me. My work scent is The Silk EDT (not EDP) by Sensai at the moment. It's such a chameleon scent without being  overpowering. I've been testing this lately. Addicted to the tuberose but coffee is a surprising combination.
> 
> I think Christopher Bailey did a great job introducing House Check and Mega Check. The bigger pattern makes them look more luxurious and less "busy". To be honest, the Nova Check on the latter scarf reminds me the chavs era and when the fakes were blooming and when Burberry hit the rock bottom... This happened a couple decades ago and probably no one cares or remembers but I personally am not fan of Nova Check for these reasons though Burberry is my favourite brand. This is my opinion and of course, what you love the most matters.



Thank you for the perfume recommendations. I’ll have to check them out!

- For staying power, Tom Ford Cafe Rose lasts on me for hours.
- In sheer flower power, I like Chanel Gabrielle. I went to its launch in London last year and I do like its all flower heart, although it has NO lasting power. That isn’t a problem for me though, as I spritz fragrance all day.
- With a bit deeper / huskier floral tones, I like YSL cinema.
- Another flower power (I particularly like white flowers) is Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia. That’s one of Selfridges’ top picks for the perfumes they sold in the whole of 2018. I find it can be almost too strong for me at times, but if I’m feeling quite feminine, I do use it.
- one of my signatures is Chanel Coco Mam’zelle. It settles a bit deeper on my skin than most people, and I get asked what I’m wearing all the time. I met Lisa Eldridge once (love her!!) and she said “You smell gorgeous!” I replied “thanks” (mentally jumping like a five-year old at a compliment from Lisa Eldridge!) Then a minute later she said “What are you wearing?”. So I guess she did actually want to know and wasn’t just being nice 

@ipsum your knowledge of skincare is impressive! Now I know who to ask for recommendations!

And also, I didn’t know the old check from Burberry was called Nova. I have two giant check scarves, but I’m pleased to see that the “classic vintage check” is also for sale again as a current range - I have a couple from a decade ago which I haven’t worn in ages because the check is out of fashion, but they’re lovely neutral colours (stone white and military red, so I’d like to bring them out of retirement!)

** Ps. Picture of my Cinderella blue shoes and bag attached as eye candy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Annabel Lee said:


> Sure! This is it (staff at the outlet took this photo):
> View attachment 4289749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE getting to hear everyone's purse success stories!
> 
> My bag was called a Coco Boy, even though it looks nothing like a Coco Handle or a Boy. It came out the same year as the Coco Handle (I think) in 2015, and it wasn't a popular bag, but I love mine.
> View attachment 4289757
> 
> 
> I'm so intrigued by a Boy with a top handle, though. They SHOULD make that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny the things that can make us fall back in love with our bags? I'm so glad you have a new appreciation for it--the bag sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> Words to live by, for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so it really is the bag.
> 
> Does its scarcity mean you could get a good price for it? If not, I can definitely understand wanting to hold onto it until the trend comes back around.  But if yes, would you rather have the cash or the bag?
> 
> I'm definitely not above museum pieces. I have a handful of bags languishing in my closet that don't see a lot of use but are there in case I need them. But they're all bags that I love and that work well with my style and taste. If you don't love the bag now, I'm not sure you ever will, even if it comes back into style.
> 
> Also, there are always new releases--something else may catch your eye by then.
> 
> However, if you feel you'd regret parting with this bag, it's too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not necessarily hearing the love yet. Does it fill a particular need for you? How would you plan to use it?



@Annabel Lee what a lovely Coco Boy. Very unique and edgy 

And thank you for the Prada compliments on trust (as you haven’t seen a picture of the bag!) I’ll attach a picture now 



catsinthebag said:


> What a great story! I love how seeing one of “our” bags on someone else can help us see it in a whole new light. I’d love to see a photo of this Prada — those old calf and deerskin leathers they used to use were fabulous.



I feel like a schmuck, but quite smug too,  because I already own a bag I found desirable “in the wild”  

Here is a picture. I have three soft calf Pradas. They’re all about a decade old. I have worn the black and blue this year, but I haven’t worn the tan in more than a year. That will change when I get home 

The leather is sublime. I have used them fairly roughly, including travel, and they have hardly any wear. They just gleam.  

The tan is the one I saw in the wild


----------



## bellebellebelle19

essiedub said:


> That’s a pretty incredible routine with minimal ingredients..it is said that that’s best! I am so intrigued by the 2-3 drops of oil idea. I went to amazon and there are so many hyaluronic acid serums. any particular one you recommend ? I do use a caudalie serum currently and it’s quite pricy so looking for options. Thanks!


Glad to help! I linked the hyaluronic acid serum in my original post, where the word serum is highlighted in red...it's all natural and I've finished it and re-purchased 3-4 times already  

The reason I only need 2-3 drops of oil is because the serum and the Muji toner provide so much hydration that the oil is really just to seal it all in  I rub the drops of oil between my palms for 10 seconds and then just press my palms all over my face. It takes a while, but once it sinks in, my skin feels great. When I use a cream on top of the oil, my face gets ridiculously oily, and before when I used to just used a cream moisturizer, my skin was still so dehydrated underneath. 

This routine has really worked for me, but it took a couple of mistakes to figure it out. I'd really recommend checking out the skincare forum on reddit, and I also learned a lot just by googling about natural skincare and googling different ingredients! 

I feel bad distracting from this thread topic, so feel free to PM me if you have more questions


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Sure! This is it (staff at the outlet took this photo):
> View attachment 4289749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE getting to hear everyone's purse success stories!
> 
> My bag was called a Coco Boy, even though it looks nothing like a Coco Handle or a Boy. It came out the same year as the Coco Handle (I think) in 2015, and it wasn't a popular bag, but I love mine.
> View attachment 4289757
> 
> 
> I'm so intrigued by a Boy with a top handle, though. They SHOULD make that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny the things that can make us fall back in love with our bags? I'm so glad you have a new appreciation for it--the bag sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> Words to live by, for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so it really is the bag.
> 
> Does its scarcity mean you could get a good price for it? If not, I can definitely understand wanting to hold onto it until the trend comes back around.  But if yes, would you rather have the cash or the bag?
> 
> I'm definitely not above museum pieces. I have a handful of bags languishing in my closet that don't see a lot of use but are there in case I need them. But they're all bags that I love and that work well with my style and taste. If you don't love the bag now, I'm not sure you ever will, even if it comes back into style.
> 
> Also, there are always new releases--something else may catch your eye by then.
> 
> However, if you feel you'd regret parting with this bag, it's too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not necessarily hearing the love yet. Does it fill a particular need for you? How would you plan to use it?


Your Coco Boy is TDF!!!!  This has always been one of my favorite C flaps. Did this come in other colors?


Miss_Dawn said:


> I use stickers and coloured pens in my daily journal too. It’s like a scrapbook concept really - a great way to keep track of your year, and feel like you achieved something when you flip back through!
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> 1) Agree with the others, hold on to your Chanel as a museum piece. It won’t hurt you and if you don’t reach for it when the jumbos are more fashionable again, then that’s your answer. Don’t sell in haste and repent in leisure.
> 2) Thank you for the Antigona love
> 3) I know. I like the look of the YSL WOC better too, but do I like it 4x more? I won’t settle, but I need to see the Jimmy Choo in real life before I decide!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t buy a bag that can’t fit my phone either. I do love that blue though. It’s like my Cinderella blue bag and shoes from Gucci. I also have Dior heels in this colour. Love  Maybe if you're after this colour you could find a slightly more practical size?**
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Looks like amazing leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the perfume recommendations. I’ll have to check them out!
> 
> - For staying power, Tom Ford Cafe Rose lasts on me for hours.
> - In sheer flower power, I like Chanel Gabrielle. I went to its launch in London last year and I do like its all flower heart, although it has NO lasting power. That isn’t a problem for me though, as I spritz fragrance all day.
> - With a bit deeper / huskier floral tones, I like YSL cinema.
> - Another flower power (I particularly like white flowers) is Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia. That’s one of Selfridges’ top picks for the perfumes they sold in the whole of 2018. I find it can be almost too strong for me at times, but if I’m feeling quite feminine, I do use it.
> - one of my signatures is Chanel Coco Mam’zelle. It settles a bit deeper on my skin than most people, and I get asked what I’m wearing all the time. I met Lisa Eldridge once (love her!!) and she said “You smell gorgeous!” I replied “thanks” (mentally jumping like a five-year old at a compliment from Lisa Eldridge!) Then a minute later she said “What are you wearing?”. So I guess she did actually want to know and wasn’t just being nice
> 
> @ipsum your knowledge of skincare is impressive! Now I know who to ask for recommendations!
> 
> And also, I didn’t know the old check from Burberry was called Nova. I have two giant check scarves, but I’m pleased to see that the “classic vintage check” is also for sale again as a current range - I have a couple from a decade ago which I haven’t worn in ages because the check is out of fashion, but they’re lovely neutral colours (stone white and military red, so I’d like to bring them out of retirement!)
> 
> ** Ps. Picture of my Cinderella blue shoes and bag attached as eye candy


On the YSL v Choo. If you don’t feel much of a difference then yes, definitely go for the Choo. A substitute that we love at a lower price is always a great deal. 

But a compromise is never a good deal. There literally isn’t one time I’ve compromised for whatever reason (price, availability, resale value, etc.) that I didn’t regret it and eventually end up buying what I wanted in the first place. 

On the Polene Numero Six. I wasn’t looking for the light blue color. I actually think it could be a little tough for me to incorporate into my wardrobe. But, I don’t own a pastel handbag and thought it may work for summer whites and / or as I start wearing jeans more often. I planned to get navy high heeled strapped sandals in a similar tone to coordinate. I also thought it would coordinate with my caramel strappy sandals. 

I am happy it can fit my phone if only at a diagonal. But I’m still not sure. But at under $200, it’s also only about the cost of a random dinner out. So if I didn’t like it, I could happily give it away to my daughter or charity without any concern. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> @Annabel Lee what a lovely Coco Boy. Very unique and edgy
> 
> And thank you for the Prada compliments on trust (as you haven’t seen a picture of the bag!) I’ll attach a picture now
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a schmuck, but quite smug too,  because I already own a bag I found desirable “in the wild”
> 
> Here is a picture. I have three soft calf Pradas. They’re all about a decade old. I have worn the black and blue this year, but I haven’t worn the tan in more than a year. That will change when I get home
> 
> The leather is sublime. I have used them fairly roughly, including travel, and they have hardly any wear. They just gleam.
> 
> The tan is the one I saw in the wild


I love Prada’s “older” calf bags. I need to keep my eye open on evilbay and get one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was eyeballing a silver Fendi WOC on Fashionphile and it sold. Yikes!!! I really need to get my preloved bag game back in play. 

I know full well I have to pounce when I see a great bag at a great price but, have turned into Dithering Dolly.  lol!!!

I’ve been on hard pause for so long that I no longer have an up to date list of what I really need. It’s more guesses and musings. No “data” to back it up. So I’m going to start tracking what I need based on what I reach for and don’t own. That will help me generate a good hunt list that I won’t hesitate to purchase if it comes along.

And, honestly, I’ve really moved more into getting my bags new if I can. So, since I don’t want to have to pay full price, I need to stalk the sales as well.

(And I just posted in the Polene thread about the Numero Six. Hopefully I get some good feedback.)


----------



## Annabel Lee

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Annabel Lee what a lovely Coco Boy. Very unique and edgy
> 
> And thank you for the Prada compliments on trust (as you haven’t seen a picture of the bag!) I’ll attach a picture now
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a schmuck, but quite smug too,  because I already own a bag I found desirable “in the wild”
> 
> Here is a picture. I have three soft calf Pradas. They’re all about a decade old. I have worn the black and blue this year, but I haven’t worn the tan in more than a year. That will change when I get home
> 
> The leather is sublime. I have used them fairly roughly, including travel, and they have hardly any wear. They just gleam.
> 
> The tan is the one I saw in the wild



Thanks for the kind words! And I was so justified in my trust--that Prada delivers! It's a beautiful leather.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> ** Ps. Picture of my Cinderella blue shoes and bag attached as eye candy


Thanks for the pix of your Gucci bag and shoes. Such a pretty shade of blue! May I ask what color & type of outfits you wear with this combo?


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Your Coco Boy is TDF!!!!  This has always been one of my favorite C flaps. Did this come in other colors?



Thank you! It definitely came in red and navy, and TheRealReal had a gold one, which I hadn't seen before:
















But what I HAVE seen a fair amount of is the camera case version in a number of different colors. For some reason I'm not as smitten:







Sparkletastic said:


> On the YSL v Choo. If you don’t feel much of a difference then yes, definitely go for the Choo. A substitute that we love at a lower price is always a great deal.
> 
> But a compromise is never a good deal. There literally isn’t one time I’ve compromised for whatever reason (price, availability, resale value, etc.) that I didn’t regret it and eventually end up buying what I wanted in the first place.


Yes yes yes--which ultimately makes it more expensive.



Sparkletastic said:


> On the Polene Numero Six. I wasn’t looking for the light blue color. I actually think it could be a little tough for me to incorporate into my wardrobe. But, I don’t own a pastel handbag and thought it may work for summer whites and / or as I start wearing jeans more often. I planned to get navy high heeled strapped sandals in a similar tone to coordinate. I also thought it would coordinate with my caramel strappy sandals.
> 
> I am happy it can fit my phone if only at a diagonal. But I’m still not sure. But at under $200, it’s also only about the cost of a random dinner out. So if I didn’t like it, I could happily give it away to my daughter or charity without any concern.



I have a light blue pastel bag I wear with gray, black, ivory, navy and the occasional burgundy or dark green. It's more versatile than I thought it would be, so there's my plug for the color.

That is a really great price. If you're looking to love everything incoming, maybe it's still not worth it. But if it fits a need until something better comes along, well, why not?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Thank you! It definitely came in red and navy, and TheRealReal had a gold one, which I hadn't seen before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what I HAVE seen a fair amount of is the camera case version in a number of different colors. For some reason I'm not as smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes yes--which ultimately makes it more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a light blue pastel bag I wear with gray, black, ivory, navy and the occasional burgundy or dark green. It's more versatile than I thought it would be, so there's my plug for the color.
> 
> That is a really great price. If you're looking to love everything incoming, maybe it's still not worth it. But if it fits a need until something better comes along, well, why not?


OMG!  These Coco Boys are amazing in all the colors!!!! I actually really like the Camera bag too!!! 

On the Polene No 6.  I am leaning towards getting it (in one of the colors) but, am waiting to do some research. I sent an email to Polene with questions on that model as well as the Un Mini.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  These Coco Boys are amazing in all the colors!!!! I actually really like the Camera bag too!!!
> 
> On the Polene No 6.  I am leaning towards getting it (in one of the colors) but, am waiting to do some research. I sent an email to Polene with questions on that model as well as the Un Mini.



On second look, the blue and gold might have only been available in smaller sizes/as WOC. I'm 99%  sure the red was available in the full size, though.

The camera bags are way easier to find--they pop up on resale sites fairly often. I know this because I've also gone hunting for the bag in other colors ...

And how smart to email the company directly. If worst comes to worst, do they have a decent return/exchange policy?


----------



## misstrine85

dcooney4 said:


> My oldest bag is a gas mask bag I have from High school. It used to carry my shoes and money while I roller skated around NYC.  My oldest regular bag it my petite bucket. I still have and wear her. I think she is from about 2007.


The Bucket GM was my first big LV bag. I bought it preloved for next to nothing in the summer of 2007. It didn’t fit my lifestyle, and my mom loved it, so she borrowed it. Then on her birthday in may 2010 I gave it to her. She was so happy! She then got new lining as the old was in a terrible state. I also just lent her my clsssic mono Speedy 30 for her to try out. It is too small for my daily need. She loves it and it makes me so happy ❤️


----------



## ElainePG

misstrine85 said:


> The Bucket GM was my first big LV bag. I bought it preloved for next to nothing in the summer of 2007. It didn’t fit my lifestyle, and my mom loved it, so she borrowed it. Then on her birthday in may 2010 I gave it to her. She was so happy! She then got new lining as the old was in a terrible state. I also just lent her my clsssic mono Speedy 30 for her to try out. It is too small for my daily need. She loves it and it makes me so happy ❤️


How great to be able to share bags with your Mom! I wish I could, but she doesn’t get my bag passion. She carries one bag all the time, and then has a second one for dressy occasions that I practically have to twist her arm to use!


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> I use stickers and coloured pens in my daily journal too. It’s like a scrapbook concept really - a great way to keep track of your year, and feel like you achieved something when you flip back through!
> 
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic
> 1) Agree with the others, hold on to your Chanel as a museum piece. It won’t hurt you and if you don’t reach for it when the jumbos are more fashionable again, then that’s your answer. Don’t sell in haste and repent in leisure.
> 2) Thank you for the Antigona love
> 3) I know. I like the look of the YSL WOC better too, but do I like it 4x more? I won’t settle, but I need to see the Jimmy Choo in real life before I decide!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t buy a bag that can’t fit my phone either. I do love that blue though. It’s like my Cinderella blue bag and shoes from Gucci. I also have Dior heels in this colour. Love  Maybe if you're after this colour you could find a slightly more practical size?**
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Looks like amazing leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the perfume recommendations. I’ll have to check them out!
> 
> - For staying power, Tom Ford Cafe Rose lasts on me for hours.
> - In sheer flower power, I like Chanel Gabrielle. I went to its launch in London last year and I do like its all flower heart, although it has NO lasting power. That isn’t a problem for me though, as I spritz fragrance all day.
> - With a bit deeper / huskier floral tones, I like YSL cinema.
> - Another flower power (I particularly like white flowers) is Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia. That’s one of Selfridges’ top picks for the perfumes they sold in the whole of 2018. I find it can be almost too strong for me at times, but if I’m feeling quite feminine, I do use it.
> - one of my signatures is Chanel Coco Mam’zelle. It settles a bit deeper on my skin than most people, and I get asked what I’m wearing all the time. I met Lisa Eldridge once (love her!!) and she said “You smell gorgeous!” I replied “thanks” (mentally jumping like a five-year old at a compliment from Lisa Eldridge!) Then a minute later she said “What are you wearing?”. So I guess she did actually want to know and wasn’t just being nice
> 
> @ipsum your knowledge of skincare is impressive! Now I know who to ask for recommendations!
> 
> And also, I didn’t know the old check from Burberry was called Nova. I have two giant check scarves, but I’m pleased to see that the “classic vintage check” is also for sale again as a current range - I have a couple from a decade ago which I haven’t worn in ages because the check is out of fashion, but they’re lovely neutral colours (stone white and military red, so I’d like to bring them out of retirement!)
> 
> ** Ps. Picture of my Cinderella blue shoes and bag attached as eye candy


That blue is gorgeous! I really love that gucci purse.
I have Chanel Gardenia that I love. How does the Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia compare?


Miss_Dawn said:


> @Annabel Lee what a lovely Coco Boy. Very unique and edgy
> 
> And thank you for the Prada compliments on trust (as you haven’t seen a picture of the bag!) I’ll attach a picture now
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a schmuck, but quite smug too,  because I already own a bag I found desirable “in the wild”
> 
> Here is a picture. I have three soft calf Pradas. They’re all about a decade old. I have worn the black and blue this year, but I haven’t worn the tan in more than a year. That will change when I get home
> 
> The leather is sublime. I have used them fairly roughly, including travel, and they have hardly any wear. They just gleam.
> 
> The tan is the one I saw in the wild


I love that tan Prada! It looks so smooshy.


Sparkletastic said:


> I was eyeballing a silver Fendi WOC on Fashionphile and it sold. Yikes!!! I really need to get my preloved bag game back in play.
> 
> I know full well I have to pounce when I see a great bag at a great price but, have turned into Dithering Dolly.  lol!!!
> 
> I’ve been on hard pause for so long that I no longer have an up to date list of what I really need. It’s more guesses and musings. No “data” to back it up. So I’m going to start tracking what I need based on what I reach for and don’t own. That will help me generate a good hunt list that I won’t hesitate to purchase if it comes along.
> 
> And, honestly, I’ve really moved more into getting my bags new if I can. So, since I don’t want to have to pay full price, I need to stalk the sales as well.
> 
> (And I just posted in the Polene thread about the Numero Six. Hopefully I get some good feedback.)


Last night I was bidding on a bag on ebay, but I wanted to wait until the end so I wouldn't drive the price up. I hit enter at 11 seconds and my wifi hung up and my bid didn't get in. It sold for less than my bid so I wonder if I would have won. Someone got a good deal.

I haven't bought a new bag for two years. Everything lately has been used.


----------



## misstrine85

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4288982
> 
> This was not a Christmas gift, but I found this last month and bought it as an early birthday gift to me ( and good wishes to my fellow birthday buddy @ElainePG ).
> Two things I had learned and really had reinforced from this thread last year are am I buying duplicates in color and style/function and what do feel is missing from my assortment of bags?
> I was really missing some spots of color. I love that I have many black, red and neutral bags in my mostly vintage gang. Coach did make vintage bags in some great colors, but they are few and far between to be found, and most I do find are in terrible condition.
> So anyway, About a year ago, I do see someone posting the Ace satchel in cornflower blue and all I could thing was Wow. Wow. Vintage-loving-me in love with a contemporary bag! Because it was discontinued and even it I could find it at half retail, it was still more than I wanted to pay. So I just simply admired it whenever I saw it posted on Passenger or WCBAYCT. It did reinforce my periodic search for a HG vintage bag in that shade of blue, cause you never know, right??
> I was floored just before Thanksgiving to see it listed generically as a blue Coach satchel. With a starting bid of $50 and the buy it now option!!  I made a modest offer and the next thing you know it’s being shipped to me for under $100  And I’ve been using this beauty since I do like to wear navy blue, denim and khaki. The style is not something I would choose for being out all day long, but it is great to take to the office.
> It is very satisfying to make a make a purchase I never thought would be available at *my* price and on a bag that makes me say *Wow*. Repeatedly, lol. I felt like I had done my home work, and was able to seize the unexpected opportunity when it presented itself.
> 
> So here’s my question for everyone: What bag have you bought, that you truly enjoy, that was the result of doing your *homework*?


Beautiful bag. I love the color! 

For me it is my Speedy 35 B In DE. I thought about it for years! More intensively the last year. I always loved the design, and I have (had my mom is borrowing it) a classic mono 30. I decided against a mono because of the vachetta as I live in Denmark where it rains a lot. I need my hands free, especially since I had my DS 2,5 months ago, so that makss the B the best option for me. And I carry so much stuff around, hence the 35 is the best for me.


----------



## misstrine85

ElainePG said:


> How great to be able to share bags with your Mom! I wish I could, but she doesn’t get my bag passion. She carries one bag all the time, and then has a second one for dressy occasions that I practically have to twist her arm to use!



It really is great. I have gotten her into bags, especially LV. And scarves and nailpolish [emoji1]


----------



## misstrine85

ipsum said:


> @Miss_Dawn
> Would you like to share a sneak peak to your perfume collection? I got Jo Malone mini intense collection and I absolutely love it. However, I'm on the fence whether the regular collection would last enough because after all they are cologne.
> 
> 
> I love sea food too but unfortunately, it's hard to get super fresh sea food here in Northern Europe. Most of the ingredients are frozen. I'd have better chance if I move to Southern.
> I love good food but hate spending time in the kitchen so nigiri sushi is my first choice. Easy to prepare. Dessert would be some sweet cake or sorbetto ice cream. I prefer hot drinks during winter like tea and hot chocolate and the same drinks served cold during summer
> 
> @*Annabel Lee*
> Thanks for sharing your story. Do you have a pic of your Tod's beauty so we can admire it as well?
> 
> @vink
> The cashmere scarf looks great one you. The silk one looks a bit "busy" and might be hard to pair with your outfits in your wardrobe.


Where in northern Europe are you from? I am from Copenhagen


----------



## misstrine85

I just finished reading this entire thread. Now I just need to keep updated


----------



## essiedub

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Glad to help! I linked the hyaluronic acid serum in my original post, where the word serum is highlighted in red...it's all natural and I've finished it and re-purchased 3-4 times already
> 
> The reason I only need 2-3 drops of oil is because the serum and the Muji toner provide so much hydration that the oil is really just to seal it all in  I rub the drops of oil between my palms for 10 seconds and then just press my palms all over my face. It takes a while, but once it sinks in, my skin feels great. When I use a cream on top of the oil, my face gets ridiculously oily, and before when I used to just used a cream moisturizer, my skin was still so dehydrated underneath.
> 
> This routine has really worked for me, but it took a couple of mistakes to figure it out. I'd really recommend checking out the skincare forum on reddit, and I also learned a lot just by googling about natural skincare and googling different ingredients!
> 
> I feel bad distracting from this thread topic, so feel free to PM me if you have more questions


Thanks *belle*! Duh ...I clicked  on the red “amazon” but not the “serum” or “oil”. I am going to try these! Thanks for sharing..I think this is still on topic for our thread..in that we are paring down to the best essentials


----------



## essiedub

I have been carrying my medium Lady Dior for the past 2 weeks. It has really grown on me. I used to worry that my wardrobe had to measure up but I decided to stop fixating on that. Today I carried it wearing my beat up old ugly boot-cut corduroys with fleece zip up..very refined and ladylike...Not.  I went to Home Depot and Ikea.  Well it worked.   Anyway my point is that I  am no longer going to save bags for when I meet the Queen.    Mine is a deep dark aubergine patent in the non-puffy cannage.  It is great and worry-free in the rain!  I have always preferred my mini lady Diors because they have the “easier-to-get-into” flap and they are so so cute but... this size sure holds a lot more! I have figured how to best access the contents by lifting and spreading  the flaps.  Another bonus is that things don't spill out even if top is unzipped..(I seem to be allergic to zipping bags).  I also do not use the strap with the medium size. Because of the dark interior, it is hard to find things, so you should use light colored  SLGs.


I will close by saying that these bags look so much better in person. They just are not very photogenic as my photos below will attest.  Until I saw it in the boutique, I thought they were blah and stodgy. They’re not. They just have that “je ne sais quoi”. Whenever I look at it, i just love it. I would love another in medium in Grey lambskin or that special blue patent one they released for the  Shanghai launch..but they are too expensive for cords and fleece!


----------



## lynne_ross

essiedub said:


> I have been carrying my medium Lady Dior for the past 2 weeks. It has really grown on me. I used to worry that my wardrobe had to measure up but I decided to stop fixating on that. Today I carried it wearing my beat up old ugly boot-cut corduroys with fleece zip up..very refined and ladylike...Not.  I went to Home Depot and Ikea.  Well it worked.   Anyway my point is that I  am no longer going to save bags for when I meet the Queen.    Mine is a deep dark aubergine patent in the non-puffy cannage.  It is great and worry-free in the rain!  I have always preferred my mini lady Diors because they have the “easier-to-get-into” flap and they are so so cute but... this size sure holds a lot more! I have figured how to best access the contents by lifting and spreading  the flaps.  Another bonus is that things don't spill out even if top is unzipped..(I seem to be allergic to zipping bags).  I also do not use the strap with the medium size. Because of the dark interior, it is hard to find things, so you should use light colored  SLGs.
> 
> 
> I will close by saying that these bags look so much better in person. They just are not very photogenic as my photos below will attest.  Until I saw it in the boutique, I thought they were blah and stodgy. They’re not. They just have that “je ne sais quoi”. Whenever I look at it, i just love it. I would love another in medium in Grey lambskin or that special blue patent one they released for the  Shanghai launch..but they are too expensive for cords and fleece!
> 
> View attachment 4290101
> View attachment 4290102


Love your post and bag! I always use my bags with whatever I am wearing or going - I had to rush out to Home Depot this evening and I was wearing my new Costco sweatpants and a kelly bag, very classy! No one can say I don’t use my bags!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I have been carrying my medium Lady Dior for the past 2 weeks. It has really grown on me. *I used to worry that my wardrobe had to measure up but I decided to stop fixating on that. Today I carried it wearing my beat up old ugly boot-cut corduroys with fleece zip up..very refined and ladylike...Not.  I went to Home Depot and Ikea.  Well it worked.*   Anyway my point is that I  am no longer going to save bags for when I meet the Queen.    Mine is a deep dark aubergine patent in the non-puffy cannage.  It is great and worry-free in the rain!  I have always preferred my mini lady Diors because they have the “easier-to-get-into” flap and they are so so cute but... this size sure holds a lot more! I have figured how to best access the contents by lifting and spreading  the flaps.  Another bonus is that things don't spill out even if top is unzipped..(I seem to be allergic to zipping bags).  I also do not use the strap with the medium size. Because of the dark interior, it is hard to find things, so you should use light colored  SLGs.
> 
> 
> I will close by saying that these bags look so much better in person. They just are not very photogenic as my photos below will attest.  Until I saw it in the boutique, I thought they were blah and stodgy. They’re not. They just have that “je ne sais quoi”. Whenever I look at it, i just love it. I would love another in medium in Grey lambskin or that special blue patent one they released for the  Shanghai launch..but they are too expensive for cords and fleece!
> 
> View attachment 4290101
> View attachment 4290102


If I waited until I was dressed up (or until I met the Queen, lol!) to wear my nice bags, I'd never wear them! I'm nearly always dressed casually. Mostly jeans (not ripped ones, but still... jeans) and a sweater. A nice sweater, and always earrings, but still it's a casual look. My handbag is what "elevates" the outfit. 

I was raised to believe that nice things should be saved for special occasions. I definitely do NOT do this!!! I take good care of my good things, but I figure if you've got nice stuff, what's the point of tucking it away in the closet? 

Your Lady Dior is really pretty. I'm interested to hear that you don't use the strap... is there a reason you find the strap to be a problem? Or is it just that you like the look of a hand-carry bag?


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> I have been carrying my medium Lady Dior for the past 2 weeks. It has really grown on me. I used to worry that my wardrobe had to measure up but I decided to stop fixating on that. Today I carried it wearing my beat up old ugly boot-cut corduroys with fleece zip up..very refined and ladylike...Not.  I went to Home Depot and Ikea.  Well it worked.   Anyway my point is that I  am no longer going to save bags for when I meet the Queen.    Mine is a deep dark aubergine patent in the non-puffy cannage.  It is great and worry-free in the rain!  I have always preferred my mini lady Diors because they have the “easier-to-get-into” flap and they are so so cute but... this size sure holds a lot more! I have figured how to best access the contents by lifting and spreading  the flaps.  Another bonus is that things don't spill out even if top is unzipped..(I seem to be allergic to zipping bags).  I also do not use the strap with the medium size. Because of the dark interior, it is hard to find things, so you should use light colored  SLGs.
> 
> 
> I will close by saying that these bags look so much better in person. They just are not very photogenic as my photos below will attest.  Until I saw it in the boutique, I thought they were blah and stodgy. They’re not. They just have that “je ne sais quoi”. Whenever I look at it, i just love it. I would love another in medium in Grey lambskin or that special blue patent one they released for the  Shanghai launch..but they are too expensive for cords and fleece!
> 
> View attachment 4290101
> View attachment 4290102


Yay for wearing your beautiful bag!  I wear every single one of my bags (except my one dedicated evening bag) casually. They make me happy!

And one day, I’ll find “my” Lady Dior. Love yours!


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> @vink
> I like to consider pros and cons about every item I add to my collection and of course, the most important is that you [emoji813] your purchase. [emoji3] I can imagine the silk feels gorgeous. I've a silk/wool mix jumper in a solid colour and that's one of my favourites.
> 
> @Annabel Lee
> Your Tod and Coco Boy look very stuning in unusual shapes/patterns. Thanks for sharing!



I’m crazy sometimes. I’ll scrutinize over something, but will just grab some other thing without thinking twice. I always like Burberry though. Since I was a teenager, having a scarf in a nova check in the original beige color is one on the top of my list. But... this color looks horrible on me. It doesn’t bring out the best color on my skin and that’s so against my rule of buying clothes. Lucky me I love blue and Burberry makes this check in dark navy blue and green which always makes me think of Scotland so that’s another favorite color way. And it looks good on me, too. This one, I got to try on already and it’s so pretty, but I don’t like the price back then so getting it at a 50% discount with tax free is a deal for me. I can’t wait for it to arrive, too. I can’t wait for my friend to come back from her trip! [emoji38]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Your Coco Boy is TDF!!!!  This has always been one of my favorite C flaps. Did this come in other colors?
> On the YSL v Choo. If you don’t feel much of a difference then yes, definitely go for the Choo. A substitute that we love at a lower price is always a great deal.
> 
> But a compromise is never a good deal. There literally isn’t one time I’ve compromised for whatever reason (price, availability, resale value, etc.) that I didn’t regret it and eventually end up buying what I wanted in the first place.
> 
> I love Prada’s “older” calf bags. I need to keep my eye open on evilbay and get one.



Thank you for the Prada compliments. I have the ever popular Galleria (which I bought last year and I do love it) as well as the Promenade bag; also, lots of SLGs in their saffiano leather. All my saffiano pieces from Prada are a lot more fashionable and current, but in my mind they are no where near the same quality as these calf leather bags.



Annabel Lee said:


> Thanks for the kind words! And I was so justified in my trust--that Prada delivers! It's a beautiful leather.



Thank you! 



ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the pix of your Gucci bag and shoes. Such a pretty shade of blue! May I ask what color & type of outfits you wear with this combo?



- A lot of navy, including denim, for casual wear.
- Charcoal and black colour palettes also work.
- A dark blue skirt, with a pale blue lace shirt in exactly the same colour. 
- A navy suit, crisp white shirt, black Burberry trench, and this bag with these ballet pumps looks classic with a twist. Then I can change into Dior heeled pumps in the same colour in the office. 

I should add that I don’t tend to worry about colour transfer; I’ve never yet (touch wood) had a problem that a wipe of colonnil gel or bizarrely Lancôme moisturiser can’t solve!)



Annabel Lee said:


> Yes yes yes--which ultimately makes it more expensive.
> 
> I have a light blue pastel bag I wear with gray, black, ivory, navy and the occasional burgundy or dark green. It's more versatile than I thought it would be, so there's my plug for the color.



I hear you and @Sparkletastic and I completely buy that. If this clutch doesn’t make my heart sing like the YSL WOC, I won’t attempt to convince myself. It would be false economy. I just wish the YSL WOC wasn’t so frivolously expensive for something I’ll use very infrequently as party wear! 



whateve said:


> That blue is gorgeous! I really love that gucci purse.
> I have Chanel Gardenia that I love. How does the Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia compare?
> 
> I love that tan Prada! It looks so smooshy.



Thank you also for the Prada love 
And the blue Gucci love 
I haven’t tried Chanel Gardenia! I must remedy that. 

Have a sniff of Flora Gorgeous Gardenia if you see it around. It’s so heady and feminine. I feel like I must be head to toe in pink when I wear it  I once brought a meeting at work to a standstill because the Partner who was chairing the meeting said “someone smells amazing, I need to buy that perfume for my wife.” Everyone turned to look around the table and their vision converged on me. It sounds terribly dramatic, but it happened exactly like that. I just said sheepishly that it’s Gucci Flora, Gorgeous Gardenia. He scribbled it down, and then the meeting carried on. 



misstrine85 said:


> It really is great. I have gotten her into bags, especially LV. And scarves and nailpolish [emoji1]



That sounds really nice! My mum and I don’t share bags but I regularly get her started on makeup I like.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

essiedub said:


> I have been carrying my medium Lady Dior for the past 2 weeks. It has really grown on me. I used to worry that my wardrobe had to measure up but I decided to stop fixating on that. Today I carried it wearing my beat up old ugly boot-cut corduroys with fleece zip up..very refined and ladylike...Not.  I went to Home Depot and Ikea.  Well it worked.   Anyway my point is that I  am no longer going to save bags for when I meet the Queen.    Mine is a deep dark aubergine patent in the non-puffy cannage.  It is great and worry-free in the rain!  I have always preferred my mini lady Diors because they have the “easier-to-get-into” flap and they are so so cute but... this size sure holds a lot more! I have figured how to best access the contents by lifting and spreading  the flaps.  Another bonus is that things don't spill out even if top is unzipped..(I seem to be allergic to zipping bags).  I also do not use the strap with the medium size. Because of the dark interior, it is hard to find things, so you should use light colored  SLGs.
> 
> 
> I will close by saying that these bags look so much better in person. They just are not very photogenic as my photos below will attest.  Until I saw it in the boutique, I thought they were blah and stodgy. They’re not. They just have that “je ne sais quoi”. Whenever I look at it, i just love it. I would love another in medium in Grey lambskin or that special blue patent one they released for the  Shanghai launch..but they are too expensive for cords and fleece!
> 
> View attachment 4290101
> View attachment 4290102


I love this. The style, the colour. It’s feminine without being over the top. I can completely see this working with a casual outfit. You should absolutely not keep your best accessories for seeing the Queen


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> I’m crazy sometimes. I’ll scrutinize over something, but will just grab some other thing without thinking twice. I always like Burberry though. Since I was a teenager, having a scarf in a nova check in the original beige color is one on the top of my list. But... this color looks horrible on me. It doesn’t bring out the best color on my skin and that’s so against my rule of buying clothes. Lucky me I love blue and Burberry makes this check in dark navy blue and green which always makes me think of Scotland so that’s another favorite color way. And it looks good on me, too. This one, I got to try on already and it’s so pretty, but I don’t like the price back then so getting it at a 50% discount with tax free is a deal for me. I can’t wait for it to arrive, too. I can’t wait for my friend to come back from her trip! [emoji38]


Love Burberry navy check. Does yours have a red stripe through it? 

I have a Damson and Ash Pink giant check. I wear them all the time.

I also have lots of relatively inexpensive Scottish cashmere scarves from random mills. And cashmere cardigans. Part of my winter uniform. I just wish cashmere didn’t get so bobbled!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you for the Prada compliments. I have the ever popular Galleria (which I bought last year and I do love it) as well as the Promenade bag; also, lots of SLGs in their saffiano leather. All my saffiano pieces from Prada are a lot more fashionable and current, but in my mind they are no where near the same quality as these calf leather bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> - A lot of navy, including denim, for casual wear.
> - Charcoal and black colour palettes also work.
> - A dark blue skirt, with a pale blue lace shirt in exactly the same colour.
> - A navy suit, crisp white shirt, black Burberry trench, and this bag with these ballet pumps looks classic with a twist. Then I can change into Dior heeled pumps in the same colour in the office.
> 
> I should add that I don’t tend to worry about colour transfer; I’ve never yet (touch wood) had a problem that a wipe of colonnil gel or bizarrely Lancôme moisturiser can’t solve!)
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you and @Sparkletastic and I completely buy that. If this clutch doesn’t make my heart sing like the YSL WOC, I won’t attempt to convince myself. It would be false economy. I just wish the YSL WOC wasn’t so frivolously expensive for something I’ll use very infrequently as party wear!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also for the Prada love
> And the blue Gucci love
> I haven’t tried Chanel Gardenia! I must remedy that.
> 
> Have a sniff of Flora Gorgeous Gardenia if you see it around. It’s so heady and feminine. I feel like I must be head to toe in pink when I wear it  I once brought a meeting at work to a standstill because the Partner who was chairing the meeting said “someone smells amazing, I need to buy that perfume for my wife.” Everyone turned to look around the table and their vision converged on me. It sounds terribly dramatic, but it happened exactly like that. I just said sheepishly that it’s Gucci Flora, Gorgeous Gardenia. He scribbled it down, and then the meeting carried on.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really nice! My mum and I don’t share bags but I regularly get her started on makeup I like.


I don’t think the gold YSL would just be a party clutch. Metallics are neutrals. I wear mine with / to everything except to work.


----------



## Cookiefiend

2019 Goals!
1) I could use another black ‘everyday’ purse. 
I think I would like a black H Kelly. I’m not completely sure I want a Kelly though - I love the older box leather bags, but I’m afraid it will be too fiddly and that’s a no go.  I’m in no hurry to do this and honestly I'm still not sure I want to do it. 

2) It’s okay to get a bag if I love it.  And sell or donate if it was a mistake. I did purchase a bag to replace my LV Favorite - similar size and color (kind of a beige-y rose), I haven't used it yet though. I will probably take it to Maui with me - if it works, Yay! If it doesn't, I may just have to do some shopping! 

3) Only buy the Hermes scarves that I love. No more 'Sales Goggles'. I am SO guilty of buying scarves on eBay or Posh just because the price is 'reasonable' and then not wearing them. 

4) Sell the scarves I'm not wearing. 

@Miss_Dawn - thank you so much! I do love my LV Lockme Bucket - that lining makes me smile every time I see it! 
Of the ones you listed, I might be interested in the Prada Galleria if I could find it in calf skin, and I have been looking at Ferragamo totes. @essiedub's Dior Lady is very intriguing, and I'm going to have a peek at them - if it comes in a medium and has a shoulder strap - I may be tempted! 
Bag mission - to find a nice leather black bag with a long enough shoulder strap, no dividers inside, medium sized,  with structure (no puddles of lovely leather), and good quality - with a track record of not having construction issues or edge coat cracking. 
I am still very tempted by an H Kelly - I sometimes think that's what I really want -  but only the perfect one for me. You know - my HG of perfection - size, color, and price. 
I may find it one day!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...

Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.

How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:

• How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
• Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
• Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
• If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?

My answers
• 25
• Medium
• Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
• Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread. 

(Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

This year I am trying to limit myself to 4 new bags max  as of rn I only have two on my wishlist!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> 2019 Goals!
> 1) I could use another black ‘everyday’ purse.
> I think I would like a black H Kelly. I’m not completely sure I want a Kelly though - I love the older box leather bags, but I’m afraid it will be too fiddly and that’s a no go.  I’m in no hurry to do this and honestly I'm still not sure I want to do it.
> 
> 2) It’s okay to get a bag if I love it.  And sell or donate if it was a mistake. I did purchase a bag to replace my LV Favorite - similar size and color (kind of a beige-y rose), I haven't used it yet though. I will probably take it to Maui with me - if it works, Yay! If it doesn't, I may just have to do some shopping!
> 
> 3) Only buy the Hermes scarves that I love. No more 'Sales Goggles'. I am SO guilty of buying scarves on eBay or Posh just because the price is 'reasonable' and then not wearing them.
> 
> 4) Sell the scarves I'm not wearing.
> 
> @Miss_Dawn - thank you so much! I do love my LV Lockme Bucket - that lining makes me smile every time I see it!
> Of the ones you listed, I might be interested in the Prada Galleria if I could find it in calf skin, and I have been looking at Ferragamo totes. @essiedub's Dior Lady is very intriguing, and I'm going to have a peek at them - if it comes in a medium and has a shoulder strap - I may be tempted!
> Bag mission - to find a nice leather black bag with a long enough shoulder strap, no dividers inside, medium sized,  with structure (no puddles of lovely leather), and good quality - with a track record of not having construction issues or edge coat cracking.
> I am still very tempted by an H Kelly - I sometimes think that's what I really want -  but only the perfect one for me. You know - my HG of perfection - size, color, and price.
> I may find it one day!



Cookiefiend, speaking from experience, I can tell you the desire for a Kelly will haunt you until you get one!  

Yes, it’s a fiddly bag, but if you don’t overload it, you can get away with just using the turnlock and leaving the sangles undone. And if the bag is already a bit “broken in,” it gets easier, especially if you choose the retourne style over the stiffer sellier. I agree you should hold out for exactly the right bag, but also get it with the knowledge that it probably won’t be the bag you wear every day, You’ll use it and love it, but there will be days when you pick something else just because the something else is easier. I found that being realistic in my expectations for this bag made it easier to love!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, what number do you want to grow / downsize into?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection.
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.



Love this, everything is relative! I have around 10 bags. I would say my collection is small, and I would like to end up with around 20-30 max. Only bags I want and Don’t have yet are Goyard miniaudiere, kelly 28 (which I’m in no rush to get), and a chanel gabi (I want the mermaid one so who knows if I’ll ever get it). Otherwise I would like to add a red bag because I have all black and one rose gold. I just am unsure yet which.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Rhl2987 I'm also a student mom and I am with you in getting a grip on over indulging and wanting a closet that helps remind you what you already have. That's what I have been working on this year so I can feel an embarrassment of fashion riches when I walk in and feel satisfied with that and not need to shop more. I can't keep bags in dust bags!
> View attachment 4284512



Don’t want to worry you, but you should make sure that window has black out curtains. Direct light + bag storage = bad


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Cookiefiend, speaking from experience, I can tell you the desire for a Kelly will haunt you until you get one!
> 
> Yes, it’s a fiddly bag, but if you don’t overload it, you can get away with just using the turnlock and leaving the sangles undone. And if the bag is already a bit “broken in,” it gets easier, especially if you choose the retourne style over the stiffer sellier. I agree you should hold out for exactly the right bag, but also get it with the knowledge that it probably won’t be the bag you wear every day, You’ll use it and love it, but there will be days when you pick something else just because the something else is easier. I found that being realistic in my expectations for this bag made it easier to love!


I’ve thought on and off about getting a Kelly. If it were a $3000 bag, I’d already own one (pink would be my choice). It wouldn’t be my favorite bag but, I think I’d love to wear it.

But, the steep price keeps me away. I’m having a hard time justifying spending twice what my most expensive bag cost for a bag that isn’t an HG and / or wouldn’t be my favorite.

I also struggle because I don’t get to see them in person. I can’t go to the store and try them on. I’ve thought about buying one from Fashionphile since I can return it for a look see but, it doesn’t feel right to do so. I know it technically wouldn’t be but, it feels kind of fraudulent. 

So, I’m kinda stuck in “really like the bag but have major hurdles to get over” land.

Anyone else have these issues (or other hurdles) with a bag they really think they could enjoy owning?

———
Edit: I just checked. The pink Kelly’s that I see and love are offered resale for $15-20k...or more.   That would make them at least 3-4 times more expensive than my most expensive bag. I don’t think I can do it. I’m eyeballing an upgraded tennis bracelet that costs about $20k and would prefer the diamonds to the bag.   Gosh, I need a Purse Fairy to drop this bag into my life. LOL!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)



My answers
* 22 - of those 11 are what I call 'everyday'
* Medium
* Happy mostly. I feel like 22 is a lot of purses, but almost everyone (I have a couple of totes on the edge of departure) serves a purpose. I may add 1 or 2 to the everyday side and that would take me to 24 bags. 
* Without limitations? Erm… I might go to 30? I dunno - I might pounce on a few of those bags I want but don't 'need'.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?


Great question!
- 22 (14 full-size, 8 small, mini, or clutches)
- medium... although five years ago, I would have said 22 bags was an *enormous* collection! 
- happy, though I may let one of the full-size  and one of the small bags go by the end of this year, depending on what my tracking shows me
- about the same as I have now, certainly no more, though perhaps if $$$ were no object I'd upgrade specific bags to higher-end ones that fulfill the same function


----------



## Sparkletastic

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Love this, everything is relative! I have around 10 bags. I would say my collection is small, and I would like to end up with around 20-30 max. Only bags I want and Don’t have yet are Goyard miniaudiere, kelly 28 (which I’m in no rush to get), and a chanel gabi (I want the mermaid one so who knows if I’ll ever get it). Otherwise I would like to add a red bag because I have all black and one rose gold. I just am unsure yet which.


Oooh! Rose gold!  I want one. Please share a photo!


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> Cookiefiend, speaking from experience, I can tell you the desire for a Kelly will haunt you until you get one!
> 
> Yes, it’s a fiddly bag, but if you don’t overload it, you can get away with just using the turnlock and leaving the sangles undone. And if the bag is already a bit “broken in,” it gets easier, especially if you choose the retourne style over the stiffer sellier. I agree you should hold out for exactly the right bag, but also get it with the knowledge that it probably won’t be the bag you wear every day, You’ll use it and love it, but there will be days when you pick something else just because the something else is easier. I found that being realistic in my expectations for this bag made it easier to love!


Okay - there is definitely one in my future! Yay!! (I think… )
Thank you for explaining the 'Fiddly', it's good to know that sort of thing! I'm okay with a bit of fuss (flaps are fussy too but I'm doing okay with the Gucci), it's just that I don't want to be that person standing at the counter doing up all the buttons and bows of my bag while everyone waits behind me. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve thought on and off about getting a Kelly. If it were a $3000 bag, I’d already own one (pink would be my choice). It wouldn’t be my favorite bag but, I think I’d love to wear it.
> 
> But, the steep price keeps me away. I’m having a hard time justifying spending twice what my most expensive bag cost for a bag that isn’t an HG and / or wouldn’t be my favorite.
> 
> I also struggle because I don’t get to see them in person. I can’t go to the store and try them on. I’ve thought about buying one from Fashionphile since I can return it for a look see but, it doesn’t feel right to do so. I know it technically wouldn’t be but, it feels kind of fraudulent.
> 
> So, I’m kinda stuck in “really like the bag but have major hurdles to get over” land.
> 
> Anyone else have these issues (or other hurdles) with a bag they really think they could enjoy owning?
> 
> ———
> Edit: I just checked. The pink Kelly’s that I see and love are offered resale for $15-20k...or more.   That would make them at least 3-4 times more expensive than my most expensive bag. I don’t think I can do it. I’m eyeballing an upgraded tennis bracelet that costs about $20k and would prefer the diamonds to the bag.   Gosh, I need a Purse Fairy to drop this bag into my life. LOL!


Yes - your concerns are much the same as mine. 
I don't live in a major market where I see any H. I know one person who does have several B's but it's not like I can say 'Hey, could i wear that around? Promise I'll be right back!'. And even if I drive to the closest H, the chances of them offering me a K (in the color and leather and size I'd like) is slim to none. I won't be able to try one on and see if it looks like me, fits my stuff, bothers me to open and close, or bonks into everything while I'm wearing it. 
And then there's the price.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Which is why I absolutely know I will go the pre-loved route. 
One day my K will come!


----------



## astromantic

My goal is to spend nothing unnecessary for 2019. No clothes, shoes or bags unless something needs replacing. After 3 years of no new handbags I bought 3 in 2018. Made big winter coat and boots purchases because I need to replace my old ones. Here’s hoping no real big purchases for 2019!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Sparkletastic said:


> Oooh! Rose gold!  I want one. Please share a photo!


I will take a pic when I’m back home Monday! It’s a givenchy pandora bag


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)


Okay, I have more bags than most people on this thread. I think my collection is large. I wish it was smaller but there are still holes I'd like to fill. It is hard to figure out what to get rid of. 

I have 50 bags. Of those, 22 are my main, everyday bags. I think I'd be happy if this number was down to 15.

10 are small purses that can be used for special occasions but also are carried on normal days, but I don't reach for them often because of their size. I should reduce this part of my collection. However, none of them would sell for much so I'll probably just keep them.

18 are vintage. Many I use as everyday bags but not as often as my main bags. Some are very collectible and rare so they are only used sparingly. At one time I had over 50 vintage, then reduced it to 10. It has built up since then, but it is better curated.

I would like to add fuchsia and purple bags. I have bags in similar colors but not the exact colors I love. If I see any rare vintage at a good price, I'll add those to my collection if I can.

I have a few vintage collectible SLGs, that are never used as they are still in new condition. 
I have only one regular wallet, 3 card cases, 2 coin purses, 1 wristlet. I have many scarves and purse charms.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)



I have a bag showcase thread that I called ‘small’, but maybe I should have said medium 

- 34 superbrands and maybe a dozen contemporary bags
- medium
- happy; generally I’ll donate more if I get more at this stage
- not sure what I’d do without limitations, I’m generally happy


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread. [emoji38]
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)


• 20 bags, but that's not including totes or SLGs
• medium compared to the general tPF population, large compared to the average woman haha
• I am content right now, so probably I will start doing one bag in, one bag out at this pt
• If I had no limitations at all, I'd own 366 bags, one for every day of the year, including a leap year!


----------



## PinkTulip

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> Count me in! 2018 was a year of overspending. 2019 is about getting my feet back on the ground, remembering that the thrill of the handbag chase can seriously interfere with other, larger goals in life, and being less attached to stuff in general.


I really identify with this! I'm trying for 2019 to be a no buy--likely, low buy year for me. I think I need to deal with the why I'm buying and get back to the basics.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)



- I have 23 bags, not counting Longchamp nylon and a couple of vintage bags I no longer use but won’t part with for sentimental reasons.

- Medium.

- I’m OK with the size of my collection, but do have moments where I realize if I had to do it all over again, or start from scratch, I’d make different choices. Sometimes I wish the number was a little lower (like 15-20) but I also want to add a couple of new everyday-type bags, just for the sake of variety and having something new! 

If I had no limitations, I still think I wouldn’t really want more than 30-35 bags. I don’t want so many that I start forgetting what I’ve got!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?



Oh gosh, it's embarrassing to say, but 40-50  To be fair, that includes bags like printed canvas totes I got from museum gift shops. 
I do feel like my collection is large. My closet is almost out of space 
I am happy with my collection. Every bag is there out of my genuine love to use, or for nostalgic love reasons. The only ones I'd like to sell are my Henri Bendel Jetsetters, but with HB closing I'm not sure that I should…I might sell them and buy a leather HB bag instead though. 
If I had no limitations, I would collect bags endlessly. I love them and I'm a crazy bag lady


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Okay. I'm going to ask opinions here. I welcome all opinions, positive and negative, to help me decide whether or not to buy…what do you think about this rolling bag? 

Back story: I've used totes and backpacks for the last two years working, but recently I've just been having a ton of back pain. I sold my Knomo backpack because I just can't take the weight anymore. I've been using a boring/ugly spinner bag to work, but my back pain has been significantly improved. I'd like to get a fashionable spinning bag, but let me tell you, it's impossible to find four-wheel/spinner/360 degree rolling bags that are cute!! My co-workers tell me my current bag makes me look like a flight attendant; I’ll attach it below!

My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??


----------



## PinkTulip

• How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
• Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
• Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
• If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?


I probably have like in the ball park of 30 bags--eek! I didn't even notice this! Since when?!!
I thought my collection was small, but after counting it's definitely medium. 
I could downsize, but I'm happy with the amount I do have. I'm not a seller, but my collection could do with some refining. 
I would have Khloe Kardashian's and Kylie Jenner's handbag closets combined if space, money, social pressure was not an option. Sorta joking.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)


I would say about 50 and I think that is large. I am happy with my collection because I like variety and I rotate often to keep them looking crisp. If I had no limitations I would buy one or two more high end bags but only if I got rid of something else first. I worked hard to get things that work for me , rather then pretty bags that don't fit my lifestyle. It took this thread and a lot of soul searching to find where I am comfortable.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Sparkletastic said:


> Oooh! Rose gold!  I want one. Please share a photo!



I found it online, this is it. Varies from beige to pink to rose gold depending on lighting


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Okay. I'm going to ask opinions here. I welcome all opinions, positive and negative, to help me decide whether or not to buy…what do you think about this rolling bag?
> 
> Back story: I've used totes and backpacks for the last two years working, but recently I've just been having a ton of back pain. I sold my Knomo backpack because I just can't take the weight anymore. I've been using a boring/ugly spinner bag to work, but my back pain has been significantly improved. I'd like to get a fashionable spinning bag, but let me tell you, it's impossible to find four-wheel/spinner/360 degree rolling bags that are cute!! My co-workers tell me my current bag makes me look like a flight attendant; I’ll attach it below!
> 
> My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??


The one on the right that your friend chose is pretty, but I think the one you chose will hold up better and be easier to use. If it were me I would get the one you picked and get a cute tiny crossbody for your wallet and phone, that can tuck in to the spinner.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - there is definitely one in my future! Yay!! (I think… )
> Thank you for explaining the 'Fiddly', it's good to know that sort of thing! I'm okay with a bit of fuss (flaps are fussy too but I'm doing okay with the Gucci), it's just that I don't want to be that person standing at the counter doing up all the buttons and bows of my bag while everyone waits behind me.
> 
> 
> Yes - your concerns are much the same as mine.
> I don't live in a major market where I see any H. I know one person who does have several B's but it's not like I can say 'Hey, could i wear that around? Promise I'll be right back!'. And even if I drive to the closest H, the chances of them offering me a K (in the color and leather and size I'd like) is slim to none. I won't be able to try one on and see if it looks like me, fits my stuff, bothers me to open and close, or bonks into everything while I'm wearing it.
> And then there's the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290488
> 
> Which is why I absolutely know I will go the pre-loved route.
> One day my K will come!


Yes, it will!  And we’ll be cheering you on!  What color(s) do you want?

Trust me to pick a color (pink) that is still ridiculously expensive preloved.  For example, this one is $21k on the resale market. Sheesh! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





astromantic said:


> My goal is to spend nothing unnecessary for 2019. No clothes, shoes or bags unless something needs replacing. After 3 years of no new handbags I bought 3 in 2018. Made big winter coat and boots purchases because I need to replace my old ones. Here’s hoping no real big purchases for 2019!


Welcome!  You can do it and we’ll support you. We should probably do some clothing challenges since many of us are trying to limit our clothing, scarf, etc purchases. 


Nyc_chihuahua said:


> I will take a pic when I’m back home Monday! It’s a givenchy pandora bag


That sounds super cute. 


whateve said:


> Okay, I have more bags than most people on this thread. I think my collection is large. I wish it was smaller but there are still holes I'd like to fill. It is hard to figure out what to get rid of.
> 
> I have 50 bags. Of those, 22 are my main, everyday bags. I think I'd be happy if this number was down to 15.
> 
> 10 are small purses that can be used for special occasions but also are carried on normal days, but I don't reach for them often because of their size. I should reduce this part of my collection. However, none of them would sell for much so I'll probably just keep them.
> 
> 18 are vintage. Many I use as everyday bags but not as often as my main bags. Some are very collectible and rare so they are only used sparingly. At one time I had over 50 vintage, then reduced it to 10. It has built up since then, but it is better curated.
> 
> I would like to add fuchsia and purple bags. I have bags in similar colors but not the exact colors I love. If I see any rare vintage at a good price, I'll add those to my collection if I can.
> 
> I have a few vintage collectible SLGs, that are never used as they are still in new condition.
> I have only one regular wallet, 3 card cases, 2 coin purses, 1 wristlet. I have many scarves and purse charms.


I’d love to see your vintage bags. I hope you participate in our bag showcases and share your great bags with us. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I have a bag showcase thread that I called ‘small’, but maybe I should have said medium
> 
> - 34 superbrands and maybe a dozen contemporary bags
> - medium
> - happy; generally I’ll donate more if I get more at this stage
> - not sure what I’d do without limitations, I’m generally happy


I saw yours and started to look. Then I said, let me save it til I’m at home and relaxing so I can really enjoy it. You’ll see me poking around in your thread over the weekend.   I also saw that @ksuromax has one and I plan to jump into that at the same time. Anyone else have a thread I should find?  I think I may do one myself in the new year. It’s a great way to have a diary of our bag journeys.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?



• Either 60 or 62. I keep two different handbag lists, and my counts don't match, and I haven't yet figured out where I'm off. (It was 61 or 63, but I just got rid of one). I also have seven SLGs (two card cases and five wallets). 

I like how @whateve gave the breakdown on categories, so according to my list of 60 bags, I have 29 everyday and day-to-night bags, 19 dressy/evening bags, six carefree bags and six "back burner" bags in patterns/colors I don't need often. 
• Large, at the tipping point into huge. 

• Yeeessss. I have room to downsize but no real motivation to do so. Last year, I went through a list of my bags and highlighted all the ones I could get by without. The remaining bags were a totally reasonable collection. 
But a lot of the downsizing would have meant getting rid of my more interesting bags, making for a more boring collection overall. I wasn't/am not ready for that!

• I know we're pretending space isn't an option, but at a certain number, I'd lose track of what I had and where I put things, and I would never want to get to the point that I'd need some sort of tracking system to find the stuff I own (that's distasteful on a few levels). I'd never want my collection so big that I didn't know what I had. 



whateve said:


> Okay, I have more bags than most people on this thread. I think my collection is large. I wish it was smaller but there are still holes I'd like to fill. It is hard to figure out what to get rid of.



@whateve, you said this so well. I struggle with this too. How can I need more bags when I already have so many??


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?


I've 20ish regular bags + 10ish SLGs/evening bags. If I reflect against average tPFer, I'd say I've a miniscule collection but huge if reflected against average non-fashionista. My goal is downsizing my collection to 10ish pieces but this would be more realistic goal by 2020 than 2019. I don't believe I can let 10ish bags go in a year since there is nothing wrong with them. All of them are well made, high quality in neutral colours and work well with my existing wardrobe. Only issue is that I've multiple pieces in similar colour, size and style. If I had no limitations, I'd own two or three bags only but each of them is both custom made and designed by my favourite designer like Christopher Bailey. Once I've no limitation, I can buy any of those mass-market bags in an eyeblink if I wish so there's no point of owing more than I use. No even the weakest trace of FOMO.

To be honest, if I had no limitations, I'd hire a Michelin 3-star chef to prepare our dinner every evening. 

My untamed issue my shoe and clothes collection. I literally own over 300 pair of shoes but major part of them was purchased pre-KonMari era when everything I list will sell within a couple of days if the price is correct so I didn't put much thought on my purchases back then. Now nobody would take even if given free.



misstrine85 said:


> Where in northern Europe are you from? I am from Copenhagen


You're so lucky to live in Copenhagen! You've a Hermes store and handsome Prince Frederik. There's so many great designers from Denmark.  I have a couple of beuatiful prom outfit by Sand Copenhagen and my all-time-favourite silk blend knit  by Bruuns Bazaar is a Danish brand as well. I live in Finland so we got Santa Claus village instead.



Miss_Dawn said:


> - For staying power, Tom Ford Cafe Rose lasts on me for hours.
> 
> - In sheer flower power, I like Chanel Gabrielle. I went to its launch in London last year and I do like its all flower heart, although it has NO lasting power. That isn’t a problem for me though, as I spritz fragrance all day.
> 
> - With a bit deeper / huskier floral tones, I like YSL cinema.
> 
> - Another flower power (I particularly like white flowers) is Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia. That’s one of Selfridges’ top picks for the perfumes they sold in the whole of 2018. I find it can be almost too strong for me at times, but if I’m feeling quite feminine, I do use it.
> 
> - one of my signatures is Chanel Coco Mam’zelle. It settles a bit deeper on my skin than most people, and I get asked what I’m wearing all the time. I met Lisa Eldridge once (love her!!) and she said “You smell gorgeous!” I replied “thanks” (mentally jumping like a five-year old at a compliment from Lisa Eldridge!) Then a minute later she said “What are you wearing?”. So I guess she did actually want to know and wasn’t just being nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ipsum your knowledge of skincare is impressive! Now I know who to ask for recommendations!
> 
> 
> And also, I didn’t know the old check from Burberry was called Nova. I have two giant check scarves, but I’m pleased to see that the “classic vintage check” is also for sale again as a current range - I have a couple from a decade ago which I haven’t worn in ages because the check is out of fashion, but they’re lovely neutral colours (stone white and military red, so I’d like to bring them out of retirement!)
> 
> 
> ** Ps. Picture of my Cinderella blue shoes and bag attached as eye candy


Omg, you met Lisa Eldridge!! If I were as lucky I'd bombard her with question flood 

Thanks, @Miss_Dawn! I'll check your recommendations out when I next time stop at a posher department store (like Harrods alike). My local one doesn't carry Tom Ford or more exclusive brands. I love your story about Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia. What a great husband who asks fragrance recommendations in every chance he has!  I've sniffed Coco Mam’zelle and it's quite hypnotizing. Your hubby chose you perfect gifts.

I've "donated" a fair share of my salary to beauty industry "promises" and I've become wiser now.

Burberry might have re-branded Nova check to "classic vintage check" because they did have Haymarket check (looks like Nova with Equestrian Knight on it) which was considered to be a vintage check but I'ven't seen it for a while. Maybe they have phased it out.



vink said:


> I’m crazy sometimes. I’ll scrutinize over something, but will just grab some other thing without thinking twice. I always like Burberry though. Since I was a teenager, having a scarf in a nova check in the original beige color is one on the top of my list. But... this color looks horrible on me. It doesn’t bring out the best color on my skin and that’s so against my rule of buying clothes. Lucky me I love blue and Burberry makes this check in dark navy blue and green which always makes me think of Scotland so that’s another favorite color way. And it looks good on me, too. This one, I got to try on already and it’s so pretty, but I don’t like the price back then so getting it at a 50% discount with tax free is a deal for me. I can’t wait for it to arrive, too. I can’t wait for my friend to come back from her trip! [emoji38]


You're not crazy. You listened your heart. Every item is worth it if it get used (unless it's some sort of collector item like Star Wars lego in original packaging with plastic on it).



bellebellebelle19 said:


> My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??


Sorry to hear about your back pain. I'd say get the one with excellent wheel and great balanced structure. Comfort over fashion. It'd be annoying if it get tilted easily on the uneven surface.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.



On another note, it makes me a little sad when people call their collections modest. I might be misinterpreting, but in a lot of cases, it seems to be either that they think the brands aren’t good enough or that they think most people have 100+ bags. I don’t at ALL mean to be judgey, but there’s normal and then there’s TPF normal, and I wish all of us handbag lovers could just be proud of our collections at all different sizes and all different price points.




Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve thought on and off about getting a Kelly. If it were a $3000 bag, I’d already own one (pink would be my choice). It wouldn’t be my favorite bag but, I think I’d love to wear it.
> 
> But, the steep price keeps me away. I’m having a hard time justifying spending twice what my most expensive bag cost for a bag that isn’t an HG and / or wouldn’t be my favorite.
> 
> I also struggle because I don’t get to see them in person. I can’t go to the store and try them on. I’ve thought about buying one from Fashionphile since I can return it for a look see but, it doesn’t feel right to do so. I know it technically wouldn’t be but, it feels kind of fraudulent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’m kinda stuck in “really like the bag but have major hurdles to get over” land.
> 
> Anyone else have these issues (or other hurdles) with a bag they really think they could enjoy owning?
> 
> ———
> 
> Edit: I just checked. The pink Kelly’s that I see and love are offered resale for $15-20k...or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make them at least 3-4 times more expensive than my most expensive bag. I don’t think I can do it. I’m eyeballing an upgraded tennis bracelet that costs about $20k and would prefer the diamonds to the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I need a Purse Fairy to drop this bag into my life. LOL!



I'm with you on all.of.this. I would love to own a Kelly or maybe even a Birkin, but the price points are over my mental ceiling, and I find all the leather and color options a little overwhelming. 
It's kind of silly, because I have certainly dropped some cash on my collection, and I have enough bags at this point that it would make perfect sense to take my yearly bag budget and spend it on one or two bags v. many, but here we are. 

Ideally I'd like to go visit a high-end reseller and take a look at their options to see whether it's love in person.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Okay. I'm going to ask opinions here. I welcome all opinions, positive and negative, to help me decide whether or not to buy…what do you think about this rolling bag?
> 
> Back story: I've used totes and backpacks for the last two years working, but recently I've just been having a ton of back pain. I sold my Knomo backpack because I just can't take the weight anymore. I've been using a boring/ugly spinner bag to work, but my back pain has been significantly improved. I'd like to get a fashionable spinning bag, but let me tell you, it's impossible to find four-wheel/spinner/360 degree rolling bags that are cute!! My co-workers tell me my current bag makes me look like a flight attendant; I’ll attach it below!
> 
> My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??


I like your current bag more. It’s structured and small. 
How about something small and colourful from Kipling if you want cute?
The one your friend sent does seem less appealing to me because there’s a lot going on - quilting, chain, and in an unstructured fabric. Sorry! 

There are a few wheelie options from Kipling, e.g.

https://www.kipling.com/uk-en/school-bags/shop-by/wheeled-school-bags-c10619/

https://www.kipling.com/uk-en/bags/shop-by/laptop-bags-c10554/new-ceroc-58973c-k13595g3300-999.html


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> - I have 23 bags, not counting Longchamp nylon and a couple of vintage bags I no longer use but won’t part with for sentimental reasons.
> 
> - Medium.
> 
> - I’m OK with the size of my collection, but do have moments where I realize if I had to do it all over again, or start from scratch, I’d make different choices. Sometimes I wish the number was a little lower (like 15-20) but I also want to add a couple of new everyday-type bags, just for the sake of variety and having something new!
> 
> If I had no limitations, I still think I wouldn’t really want more than 30-35 bags. I don’t want so many that I start forgetting what I’ve got!


I’ve had to start over a couple of times since I started my massive redo 6 years ago. It was painful each time but the best option in the long runn 

At one point (and some of the girls here may remember), I made a list of my perfect bag collection. It was disheartening because I was pretty far off. But, it gave me a good roadmap for going forward. I just had to bite the bullet and sell what wasn’t working and buy others. 

I don’t think your situation is bad like mine was as you have some amazing bags that work well for you. But I wanted to share as encouragement. 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh gosh, it's embarrassing to say, but 40-50  To be fair, that includes bags like printed canvas totes I got from museum gift shops.
> I do feel like my collection is large. My closet is almost out of space
> I am happy with my collection. Every bag is there out of my genuine love to use, or for nostalgic love reasons. The only ones I'd like to sell are my Henri Bendel Jetsetters, but with HB closing I'm not sure that I should…I might sell them and buy a leather HB bag instead though.
> If I had no limitations, I would collect bags endlessly. I love them and I'm a crazy bag lady


I don’t think you should be any more embarrassed by your 40-50 bags than someone who “only” has 2 bags. We have what works for us and no number is right for everyone. 


Nyc_chihuahua said:


> I found it online, this is it. Varies from beige to pink to rose gold depending on lighting


 This is so cute!  I don’t like Pandoraa because they’re slouchy but this is the business!   I would love to own it. It’s going on my list!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes, it will!  And we’ll be cheering you on!  What color(s) do you want?
> 
> Trust me to pick a color (pink) that is still ridiculously expensive preloved.  For example, this one is $21k on the resale market. Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290555
> 
> Welcome!  You can do it and we’ll support you. We should probably do some clothing challenges since many of us are trying to limit our clothing, scarf, etc purchases.
> That sounds super cute.
> I’d love to see your vintage bags. I hope you participate in our bag showcases and share your great bags with us.
> I saw yours and started to look. Then I said, let me save it til I’m at home and relaxing so I can really enjoy it. You’ll see me poking around in your thread over the weekend.   I also saw that @ksuromax has one and I plan to jump into that at the same time. Anyone else have a thread I should find?  I think I may do one myself in the new year. It’s a great way to have a diary of our bag journeys.


mine needs updating, quite a few left the closet, and some joined... 
thanks for reminding, will do it soon


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> On another note, it makes me a little sad when people call their collections modest. I might be misinterpreting, but in a lot of cases, it seems to be either that they think the brands aren’t good enough or that they think most people have 100+ bags. I don’t at ALL mean to be judgey, but there’s normal and then there’s TPF normal, and I wish all of us handbag lovers could just be proud of our collections at all different sizes and all different price points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on all.of.this. I would love to own a Kelly or maybe even a Birkin, but the price points are over my mental ceiling, and I find all the leather and color options a little overwhelming.
> It's kind of silly, because I have certainly dropped some cash on my collection, and I have enough bags at this point that it would make perfect sense to take my yearly bag budget and spend it on one or two bags v. many, but here we are.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to go visit a high-end reseller and take a look at their options to see whether it's love in person.


I agree. When I hear someone say their collection is modest or humble I always think it’s the tPF funhouse mirror effect where we think having 20, 30, 100 bags is normal. It’s not. Most people have at most two handbags. So any “collection” is a wonderful blessing / turn of luck / benefit of hard work and should be celebrated. 

I also agree on the Hermes choices being overwhelming and a barrier. I know I’d want a pink Kelly. Size I can figure out. But leather, shade, hardware? Yikes. It’s not just about looks either. Each one wears differently.  I can’t figure it out so I just leave it alone for now.


----------



## Annabel Lee

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Okay. I'm going to ask opinions here. I welcome all opinions, positive and negative, to help me decide whether or not to buy…what do you think about this rolling bag?
> 
> Back story: I've used totes and backpacks for the last two years working, but recently I've just been having a ton of back pain. I sold my Knomo backpack because I just can't take the weight anymore. I've been using a boring/ugly spinner bag to work, but my back pain has been significantly improved. I'd like to get a fashionable spinning bag, but let me tell you, it's impossible to find four-wheel/spinner/360 degree rolling bags that are cute!! My co-workers tell me my current bag makes me look like a flight attendant; I’ll attach it below!
> 
> My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??





Miss_Dawn said:


> I like your current bag more. It’s structured and small.
> How about something small and colourful from Kipling if you want cute?
> The one your friend sent does seem less appealing to me because there’s a lot going on - quilting, chain, and in an unstructured fabric. Sorry!
> 
> There are a few wheelie options from Kipling, e.g.
> 
> https://www.kipling.com/uk-en/school-bags/shop-by/wheeled-school-bags-c10619/
> 
> https://www.kipling.com/uk-en/bags/shop-by/laptop-bags-c10554/new-ceroc-58973c-k13595g3300-999.html



I'm with @Miss_Dawn here: I like your current bag best and find the other options a little much.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve had to start over a couple of times since I started my massive redo 6 years ago. It was painful each time but the best option in the long runn
> 
> At one point (and some of the girls here may remember), I made a list of my perfect bag collection. It was disheartening because I was pretty far off. But, it gave me a good roadmap for going forward. I just had to bite the bullet and sell what wasn’t working and buy others.
> 
> I don’t think your situation is bad like mine was as you have some amazing bags that work well for you. But I wanted to share as encouragement.
> I don’t think you should be any more embarrassed by your 40-50 bags than someone who “only” has 2 bags. We have what works for us and no number is right for everyone.
> This is so cute!  I don’t like Pandoraa because they’re slouchy but this is the business!   I would love to own it. It’s going on my list!



Aw thank you! Yes, regular pandora is too slouchy for me. Love a structured bag!


----------



## Chanelandco

PinkTulip said:


> I really identify with this! I'm trying for 2019 to be a no buy--likely, low buy year for me. I think I need to deal with the why I'm buying and get back to the basics.


This !!

This is exactly what I need to work on on 2019!! : «  The why??  !  «


----------



## jill39

Chanelandco said:


> This !!
> 
> This is exactly what I need to work on on 2019!! : «  The why??  !  «



I’m with you both on this too!!!


----------



## LPR200

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you for the Prada compliments. I have the ever popular Galleria (which I bought last year and I do love it) as well as the Promenade bag; also, lots of SLGs in their saffiano leather. All my saffiano pieces from Prada are a lot more fashionable and current, but in my mind they are no where near the same quality as these calf leather bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> - A lot of navy, including denim, for casual wear.
> - Charcoal and black colour palettes also work.
> - A dark blue skirt, with a pale blue lace shirt in exactly the same colour.
> - A navy suit, crisp white shirt, black Burberry trench, and this bag with these ballet pumps looks classic with a twist. Then I can change into Dior heeled pumps in the same colour in the office.
> 
> I should add that I don’t tend to worry about colour transfer; I’ve never yet (touch wood) had a problem that a wipe of colonnil gel or bizarrely Lancôme moisturiser can’t solve!)
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you and @Sparkletastic and I completely buy that. If this clutch doesn’t make my heart sing like the YSL WOC, I won’t attempt to convince myself. It would be false economy. I just wish the YSL WOC wasn’t so frivolously expensive for something I’ll use very infrequently as party wear!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you also for the Prada love
> And the blue Gucci love
> I haven’t tried Chanel Gardenia! I must remedy that.
> 
> Have a sniff of Flora Gorgeous Gardenia if you see it around. It’s so heady and feminine. I feel like I must be head to toe in pink when I wear it  I once brought a meeting at work to a standstill because the Partner who was chairing the meeting said “someone smells amazing, I need to buy that perfume for my wife.” Everyone turned to look around the table and their vision converged on me. It sounds terribly dramatic, but it happened exactly like that. I just said sheepishly that it’s Gucci Flora, Gorgeous Gardenia. He scribbled it down, and then the meeting carried on.
> 
> That sounds like such a Legally Blonde moment! Elle Woods is my hero! More power to you! Now I'm going to try to find that perfume (though I don't need more perfume!!!)
> 
> That sounds really nice! My mum and I don’t share bags but I regularly get her started on makeup I like.


----------



## Lake Effect

catsinthebag said:


> How’s this for low tech?
> I started a bullet journal a couple of years ago and decided to just keep track there. I actually like that it’s in a physical notebook and I don’t have to go online to look at it.
> View attachment 4286665
> 
> 
> I also track by month, and have a list of what bags I bought by year dating back to 2011. Yes, I’m a dork.
> View attachment 4286666


Thanks girl, and to all who mentioned the bullet journal. I’m on my way! Even gonna start my bag tracking, see lower right corner for a few December days this week.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)


I have to do a round up. At least 20 that I can use. To distinguish from at 12 ish that need refurbishing in some way shape or form. My goal for January is simply to do an inventory. I want to rotate what I like or am on the fence about. I want to enjoy what I have and to do that I need more organization. This was an explosion from about 5 I had three years ago.
There are many vintage styles I would like to have as collectibles, but I am not hunting any down at the moment. I am still basking in the unexpected find of the Cornflower blue Ace. I will let them find me organically for the time being. As in a walk through a flea market or causal online search.
I think of my collection as rather modest in term of the market / retail value. Vintage Coach was not a luxury brand, and as much as current Coach wants to compete, they’re  not listed as a premium brand. That pretty taupe brown Patti I posted last week maybe retailed for $250 in 1997, the year mine was manufactured. I purchased her for less $20  and showered her with some tlc. Also, I am committed to buying on the secondary market when I can, mostly from an upcycle/recycle standpoint. And yeah, my wallet doesn’t mind. So I am a bit of an odd duck here due to my preferences  and the fact that refurbishing vintage Coach is a hobby, for now at least (yet feel very much one of the crowd ).
Yet even as the odd duck, I share a love of quality leather and craftsmanship and so many of the questions posed here on to buy or not to buy.


----------



## lynne_ross

I have 19 bags - 2 of which I have listed for sale. I keep a picture of all my purses together on my phone - helps me to know what I have when looking to add or sell one. That excludes my nylon longchamp since it is a travel bag not purse and a few purses I keep meaning to donate but have been saving to give to any family/friends that want.
I like someone else’s response that my collection is large to average person. 
I am mostly happy with size - would like to sell 2 and add 2. Ideally I would have only 10 bags, but I have a bunch of repeating bags in different colours. 
I would not do anything differently with unlimited funds. My bags are mostly Hermes bags and I already feel it is excessive to have as many as I do. So I would not want more!


----------



## Chanelandco

jill39 said:


> I’m with you both on this too!!!


Let’s encourage each other !
I will write a more detailed post in this thread to explain where I am and where I would like to be in 2019!
But the thread is very active and I am not sure I understood how to proceed.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve thought on and off about getting a Kelly. If it were a $3000 bag, I’d already own one (pink would be my choice). It wouldn’t be my favorite bag but, I think I’d love to wear it.
> 
> But, the steep price keeps me away. I’m having a hard time justifying spending twice what my most expensive bag cost for a bag that isn’t an HG and / or wouldn’t be my favorite.
> 
> I also struggle because I don’t get to see them in person. I can’t go to the store and try them on. I’ve thought about buying one from Fashionphile since I can return it for a look see but, it doesn’t feel right to do so. I know it technically wouldn’t be but, it feels kind of fraudulent.
> 
> So, I’m kinda stuck in “really like the bag but have major hurdles to get over” land.
> 
> Anyone else have these issues (or other hurdles) with a bag they really think they could enjoy owning?
> 
> ———
> Edit: I just checked. The pink Kelly’s that I see and love are offered resale for $15-20k...or more.   That would make them at least 3-4 times more expensive than my most expensive bag. I don’t think I can do it. I’m eyeballing an upgraded tennis bracelet that costs about $20k and would prefer the diamonds to the bag.   Gosh, I need a Purse Fairy to drop this bag into my life. LOL!



I have been going back and forth for years on whether to get a 25 birkin. It appears too small and I am not sure I will like it but at same time I don’t carry much so wonder if I will actually live it. I tried one on in the flagship store in Paris and I was undecided on my feelings. I find you need to use a purse for awhile to decide if it works. I’ll eventually cave and buy one with the understanding I’ll loose money if I don’t like and need to sell it later.

As for a kelly, if you are worried about how easy it is to use I would suggest getting a soft leather one and not a sellier (like you posted). My most used bag is a kelly 32 in Clemence. I leave the straps on the turnlock at all times and then pull the flap over the straps. Makes it no harder to get in/out of then a chanel. I don’t care if it damages the bag since I will use this exact bag to my grave lol. I also find the 32 to be the perfect day/all purpose/ travel bag. The 28 is a bit small for use as a day bag in the winter, with mitts, and crap my kids want me to carry lol. Just my two cents.

Edit - you did post a soft leather kelly - my bad! That is kind I would recommend for ease of getting in and out of.


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4290623
> 
> Thanks girl, and to all who mentioned the bullet journal. I’m on my way! Even gonna start my bag tracking, see lower right corner for a few December days this week.


I still don’t quite get how they work but I went to moleskin to take a peek. The girl there had a bullet journal and showed it to me. It looked like a work of art . Just beautiful but it looked like a lot of work and how do you plan months ahead?


----------



## dcooney4

Chanelandco said:


> Let’s encourage each other !
> I will write a more detailed post in this thread to explain where I am and where I would like to be in 2019!
> But the thread is very active and I am not sure I understood how to proceed.


Just set what ever goals you want for yourself for the year and then we try to help each other stick the various goals as best we can. Some times goals change and we find what works best but that is okay too.


----------



## Lake Effect

dcooney4 said:


> I still don’t quite get how they work but I went to moleskin to take a peek. The girl there had a bullet journal and showed it to me. It looked like a work of art . Just beautiful but it looked like a lot of work and how do you plan months ahead?


Google YouTube intro to bullet journal. Look for the 4 1/2 min video that does the simple intro.
ETA, there must be a Bullet Journal thread somewhere on tPF. I'll look tonight. If not, I'll start one in the appropriate place!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

PinkTulip said:


> I really identify with this! I'm trying for 2019 to be a no buy--likely, low buy year for me. I think I need to deal with the why I'm buying and get back to the basics.



I have sold six bags within the past month and I’ve never felt better lol!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Annabel Lee said:


> there’s normal and then there’s TPF normal,


 
This is the best line of the entire thread!!! I laughed out loud because this is so so true!!! I find myself in my own little world of TPF, YouTube, Instagram and growing my own collection, then I go in Home Depot and I’m the only woman with a bag over twenty bucks. In other words, I think I’m perfectly normal with handbags....until I walk out the door.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> Love Burberry navy check. Does yours have a red stripe through it?
> 
> I have a Damson and Ash Pink giant check. I wear them all the time.
> 
> I also have lots of relatively inexpensive Scottish cashmere scarves from random mills. And cashmere cardigans. Part of my winter uniform. I just wish cashmere didn’t get so bobbled!



Mine is a very old one from like year 2000. I think it has a small yellow line like the common navy check you’ll find from any other vendors. (I’m not home, but I can check when I’m home to be sure. I’m certain it’s not red though. [emoji848]) 

About Burberry, I already have one in ash pink with brown. These two are the recent and I don’t think I’ll get any scarf from Burberry anymore. I’ve fulfilled my wishlist from them. [emoji4] Plus some more. [emoji28]

I do have two more check scarves from other random mills, too. One is red with gray and another one is also a navy check with green, but no yellow line or anything. Just navy with green. 

Aside from my old navy Burberry, the red one is the most used one and I love it a lot. I got that one from a farmer fair in London almost 25 years ago, I think, for GBP10.- and it’s so warm. I’m not gonna question if it’s real cashmere or not, but I think it’s one of my best winter-gear buy. [emoji4]


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes, it will!  And we’ll be cheering you on!  What color(s) do you want?
> 
> Trust me to pick a color (pink) that is still ridiculously expensive preloved.  For example, this one is $21k on the resale market. Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290555
> 
> Welcome!  You can do it and we’ll support you. We should probably do some clothing challenges since many of us are trying to limit our clothing, scarf, etc purchases.
> That sounds super cute.
> I’d love to see your vintage bags. I hope you participate in our bag showcases and share your great bags with us.
> I saw yours and started to look. Then I said, let me save it til I’m at home and relaxing so I can really enjoy it. You’ll see me poking around in your thread over the weekend.   I also saw that @ksuromax has one and I plan to jump into that at the same time. Anyone else have a thread I should find?  I think I may do one myself in the new year. It’s a great way to have a diary of our bag journeys.



That Kelly is a great example of a reseller getting greedy. I believe the color of the bag in your picture is Rose Poupre, which is still fairly new and super desirable. This price is OTT even for a brand new bag, IMO. You’d pay way less buying that bag new in the boutique, _if you could find it.
_
And that’s really the problem. Hermes creates the image of scarcity, which makes buyers lose their minds to get that one color that H will never do again after this season. My SA cured me of that one day by pointing out that they may never do _that _shade of blue again, but if I wait, they’ll do a different shade that is just _one hair_ different that the one I’m coveting. 

So what you (not you specifically, Sparkle, I’m talking generally) have to decide is how bad you want that particular shade of pink (or blue, or whatever). For me, I’m sorry, I’m just not gonna spend that amount of money on a bag. I don’t judge someone who does, I just can’t spend my money that way. Over time, I came to realize that I’m OK with the price of, say, an Evelyne new from the boutique, but for a Birkin or Kelly, I’m happier buying vintage bags. I never would have considered a pre-owned bag before, but once I did a lot of looking and learning, I found a few really special, unique bags at way below retail price. Which still means the price is crazy compared to other brands, but that’s how I was able to find my comfort zone. 

Sorry for rambling! It’s just that every time I see one of these bags listed for what is essentially double the retail price, I just shake my head!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I still don’t quite get how they work but I went to moleskin to take a peek. The girl there had a bullet journal and showed it to me. It looked like a work of art . Just beautiful but it looked like a lot of work and how do you plan months ahead?



This is the site that helped me get started. As I went along, I dropped what didn’t work for me and kept what did. TBH, I don’t do a lot of planning months in advance. Mine is planning for the week ahead, reminders, and lists of some things I want to keep track of. My lux spending budget and bag wear tracking is in there as well. I’ve found that keeping a table of contents is surprisingly useful, in case a list or budget has to jump ahead several pages. 

https://bulletjournal.com/


----------



## catsinthebag

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4290623
> 
> Thanks girl, and to all who mentioned the bullet journal. I’m on my way! Even gonna start my bag tracking, see lower right corner for a few December days this week.



That’s awesome! Just make it work for you, whatever that means!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)



- I can say I have more than 70 bags. [emoji28] Sounds horrible on the paper, but extremely happy when I’m in my closet. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 

- With the number being 70 and more, I’d say huge. 

- I’m happy with what I have, but I do want it to grow slower and more thoughtful. I love every piece I’ve got. I don’t see the point of getting rid of them unless I don’t want them anymore. 

- I don’t know. I buy what I like. So, in this case, my dream is the limit, I guess.


----------



## vink

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Love this, everything is relative! I have around 10 bags. I would say my collection is small, and I would like to end up with around 20-30 max. Only bags I want and Don’t have yet are Goyard miniaudiere, kelly 28 (which I’m in no rush to get), and a chanel gabi (I want the mermaid one so who knows if I’ll ever get it). Otherwise I would like to add a red bag because I have all black and one rose gold. I just am unsure yet which.



Oh... I like Goyard miniaudiere, too! It looks practical for a clutch, but I also wonder for the size. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Okay. I'm going to ask opinions here. I welcome all opinions, positive and negative, to help me decide whether or not to buy…what do you think about this rolling bag?
> 
> Back story: I've used totes and backpacks for the last two years working, but recently I've just been having a ton of back pain. I sold my Knomo backpack because I just can't take the weight anymore. I've been using a boring/ugly spinner bag to work, but my back pain has been significantly improved. I'd like to get a fashionable spinning bag, but let me tell you, it's impossible to find four-wheel/spinner/360 degree rolling bags that are cute!! My co-workers tell me my current bag makes me look like a flight attendant; I’ll attach it below!
> 
> My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??



Um... I actually prefer your current bag. The bag your friend sent looks like the bag an old ladies in my country use to go out shopping for grocery. I’m sorry. But that’s what happen here. [emoji28] But if you like them, why not? Or get a cute colorful wheelies from luggage company that do carryon bag? Samsonite? American tourister?


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> The one on the right that your friend chose is pretty, but I think the one you chose will hold up better and be easier to use. If it were me I would get the one you picked and get a cute tiny crossbody for your wallet and phone, that can tuck in to the spinner.



I like this idea.


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> This is the site that helped me get started. As I went along, I dropped what didn’t work for me and kept what did. TBH, I don’t do a lot of planning months in advance. Mine is planning for the week ahead, reminders, and lists of some things I want to keep track of. My lux spending budget and bag wear tracking is in there as well. I’ve found that keeping a table of contents is surprisingly useful, in case a list or budget has to jump ahead several pages.
> 
> https://bulletjournal.com/



I started my bullet journal as a to-do list. Then, I discover the bullet journal method and think it suits me well.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)



•  I have almost 40 bags I think including Longchamps that increase the number
•  I feel my collection is large
•  Numbers wise, I’m not happy as I have a nagging feeling it’s too huge a collection.  But generally I’m happy that I have variety.
•  I want to bring down my collection to 20ish.  If money is not an issue then maybe just ‘upgrade’ the pieces, but not get more really.


----------



## MoMaMo

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’ve been lurking around the Polene thread trying to decide if I want one. I was set to get the Un but have pretty much decided against it.  I’m concerned about the hand feel of the leather and since I can’t try before I buy, I’m passing. Then I was in love with the Un Mini til I learned it has a colorblocked pocket on the back.
> 
> What I think I want to get is the Six. (Colors I’m considering)
> View attachment 4289562
> View attachment 4289566
> View attachment 4289567
> 
> This bag is super cute and the price point is wonderful. My only hesitation is that I watched a video on it and my phone would barely fit the bag. And, there would only be enough remaining room for keys, cards & id in a slip pocket and a lip colour.
> 
> I don’t usually like small bags because I want functionality.  This is pure form (beauty) over function. Lol!  But, it’s so adorable. I know I’d wear it. What do you ladies think?



My initial reaction to this bag is LOVE , but like you, I have my reservations. For me FORM comes first in a bag, very closely followed by FUNCTION.  I’m willing to compromise, while a crossbody and a small backpack suit my everyday style the best (I walk and bike a lot), the beauty of  my Gucci stirrup, which is hand/arm held, makes me take the time and effort to carry her proudly. 
To stray a little; I’ve only been buying bags for 2 years now but I’ve got the same thing going on with jewelry ; some rings and bracelets aren’t for everyday use, simply because they interfere with coats and gloves, but I wouldn’t want to live without them in my wardrobe since they’re so special...
But to come back to the Polens in question; beautiful : YES but too small, so sadly : a NO in the end [emoji6]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

MoMaMo said:


> My initial reaction to this bag is LOVE , but like you, I have my reservations. For me FORM comes first in a bag, very closely followed by FUNCTION.  I’m willing to compromise, while a crossbody and a small backpack suit my everyday style the best (I walk and bike a lot), the beauty of  my Gucci stirrup, which is hand/arm held, makes me take the time and effort to carry her proudly.
> To stray a little; I’ve only been buying bags for 2 years now but I’ve got the same thing going on with jewelry ; some rings and bracelets aren’t for everyday use, simply because they interfere with coats and gloves, but I wouldn’t want to live without them in my wardrobe since they’re so special...
> But to come back to the Polens in question; beautiful : YES but too small, so sadly : a NO in the end [emoji6]


I like this line of reasoning! It would just never occur to me to think about form vs function for bags in the same way as for jewellery.

Most of my expensive jewellery lives in a bank locker in the city, so by definition it isn’t for daily wear! To me, jewellery is frequently an heirloom to be passed on. Bags aren’t really like that. Obviously leather degrades a lot more than metal.

So I do absolutely agree with your sentiment that pretty jewellery should just be kept even if it’s not for daily wear, and that’s a completely different ballgame to the form vs function considerations for bags, to me


----------



## MoMaMo

Miss_Dawn said:


> I like this line of reasoning! It would just never occur to me to think about form vs function for bags in the same way as for jewellery.
> 
> Most of my expensive jewellery lives in a bank locker in the city, so by definition it isn’t for daily wear! To me, jewellery is frequently an heirloom to be passed on. Bags aren’t really like that. Obviously leather degrades a lot more than metal.
> 
> So I do absolutely agree with your sentiment that pretty jewellery should just be kept even if it’s not for daily wear, and that’s a completely different ballgame to the form vs function considerations for bags, to me



Your comment made me ponder ... I guess it’s the way I look at the world around me... form first, then closely followed by colour and texture and with objects of use : also function ; probably my professional training enhanced this ( I’m an art historian ) [emoji6]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

MoMaMo said:


> Your comment made me ponder ... I guess it’s the way I look at the world around me... form first, then closely followed by colour and texture and with objects of use : also function ; probably my professional training enhanced this ( I’m an art historian ) [emoji6]


What a cool profession!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?


Love this!!
-I have 15 bags. 8 of them are Hermes, 4 are LV, 1 Gucci, 1 Madewell, and 1 no brand
-I feel my collection may be relatively small compared to others out there I see on social media but to me it feels huge because I’ve always lived in areas where luxury bags are not common 
-I would ideally like to downsize my bag collection and upsize my watch and fine jewelry collection. I would love to end up with 5-8 bags that I wear very regularly and have no gaps in my collection
-I think the no limitations number of bags in my collection would be close to my ideal number! I’m all about pieces that are very usable and wearable so I’d love to have a capsule collection of clothes, shoes, watches, jewelry, and bags that I can wear nearly everyday


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Okay. I'm going to ask opinions here. I welcome all opinions, positive and negative, to help me decide whether or not to buy…what do you think about this rolling bag?
> 
> Back story: I've used totes and backpacks for the last two years working, but recently I've just been having a ton of back pain. I sold my Knomo backpack because I just can't take the weight anymore. I've been using a boring/ugly spinner bag to work, but my back pain has been significantly improved. I'd like to get a fashionable spinning bag, but let me tell you, it's impossible to find four-wheel/spinner/360 degree rolling bags that are cute!! My co-workers tell me my current bag makes me look like a flight attendant; I’ll attach it below!
> 
> My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??



I really like this idea! One, your health is the most important thing! I’m glad that you’re using a rolling bag, and sacrificing looks, in order to feel better. The cute spinning bag would be the best of both worlds. You won’t feel self-conscious about taking an ugly bag to work and you won’t have any back pain!


----------



## Lake Effect

catsinthebag said:


> This is the site that helped me get started. As I went along, I dropped what didn’t work for me and kept what did. TBH, I don’t do a lot of planning months in advance. Mine is planning for the week ahead, reminders, and lists of some things I want to keep track of. My lux spending budget and bag wear tracking is in there as well. I’ve found that keeping a table of contents is surprisingly useful, in case a list or budget has to jump ahead several pages.
> 
> https://bulletjournal.com/


Thanks! I also got out a planner for 2018, that essentially  I did not use, and see what, if anything I want to incorporate from it! I  did find an old thread, but there wasn't much activity. I’ll see if I can drum up any interest.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...are-pics-and-tips.956057/page-2#post-32796988


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. When I hear someone say their collection is modest or humble I always think it’s the tPF funhouse mirror effect where we think having 20, 30, 100 bags is normal. It’s not. Most people have at most two handbags. So any “collection” is a wonderful blessing / turn of luck / benefit of hard work and should be celebrated.
> 
> I also agree on the Hermes choices being overwhelming and a barrier. I know I’d want a pink Kelly. Size I can figure out. But leather, shade, hardware? Yikes. It’s not just about looks either. Each one wears differently.  I can’t figure it out so I just leave it alone for now.



If you or anyone else ever feel “ready” to start looking into all of these different choices with H, I’m happy to help explain it all!! There are actual boxes in Hermes stores with all of the leather swatches and hardware choices and it makes it easier to picture what you may love together. But I can likely help you without the box!!


----------



## Lake Effect

MoMaMo said:


> Your comment made me ponder ... I guess it’s the way I look at the world around me... form first, then closely followed by colour and texture and with objects of use : also function ; probably my professional training enhanced this ( I’m an art historian ) [emoji6]


I’ve taught human anatomy. In the human body, form/structure dictates function


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I have been going back and forth for years on whether to get a 25 birkin. It appears too small and I am not sure I will like it but at same time I don’t carry much so wonder if I will actually live it. I tried one on in the flagship store in Paris and I was undecided on my feelings. I find you need to use a purse for awhile to decide if it works. I’ll eventually cave and buy one with the understanding I’ll loose money if I don’t like and need to sell it later.
> 
> As for a kelly, if you are worried about how easy it is to use I would suggest getting a soft leather one and not a sellier (like you posted). My most used bag is a kelly 32 in Clemence. I leave the straps on the turnlock at all times and then pull the flap over the straps. Makes it no harder to get in/out of then a chanel. I don’t care if it damages the bag since I will use this exact bag to my grave lol. I also find the 32 to be the perfect day/all purpose/ travel bag. The 28 is a bit small for use as a day bag in the winter, with mitts, and crap my kids want me to carry lol. Just my two cents.
> 
> Edit - you did post a soft leather kelly - my bad! That is kind I would recommend for ease of getting in and out of.



I don’t think that you would necessarily lose money selling a Birkin 25, especially if you were to purchase it in Paris! The only H bag I’ve lost quite a bit on so far when selling was my Jige. I’ve mostly come out even on B/K sales or only a tiny bit under after quite a bit of use, which I am okay with as well.


----------



## Rhl2987

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> I have sold six bags within the past month and I’ve never felt better lol!



I was going to ask others about this! Has anyone ever gone on a major selling off spree, or know anyone who has done this, and how did it make them feel? I’m so curious since it is not something that I have ever considered!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I don’t think that you would necessarily lose money selling a Birkin 25, especially if you were to purchase it in Paris! The only H bag I’ve lost quite a bit on so far when selling was my Jige. I’ve mostly come out even on B/K sales or only a tiny bit under after quite a bit of use, which I am okay with as well.


I would likely resort to buying resale since chances of buying in Paris are slim to none. Though that would definitely be the ideal situation and I would definitely buy if offered in Paris. I have not lost any money on h bag sales yet but likely cause my bags were purchased in the boutique many price increases ago. 
Like others I am struggling to pay reseller prices for a new hermes bag. I could justify it if the price is just slightly over resale and then I can say I saved myself from buying a bunch of stuff at the store (stuff that you can buy in resale market for much less than in store). I think the thing that is most ‘holding me back’ from buying any bag (hermes or not) is that I am happy with the bags I have and fine to just wait for right opportunity to buy bags. I don’t go into shops any more to look at bags, and don’t look online at sales sites (except to watch birkin 25 prices).


----------



## vink

When I’m about to buy something, I have to like how it look first, so definitely form first for me. Then, I’ll consider if it’ll work on me or how it’ll fit in my life. So, that’s function comes later. If it couldn’t pass the function test, very unlikely I’ll get it. But I do sacrifice form over function though if that thing really works but kinda look so so. At least, I know it’ll work. 
[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] Quite hard to say what kind of person I am. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> This is the site that helped me get started. As I went along, I dropped what didn’t work for me and kept what did. TBH, I don’t do a lot of planning months in advance. Mine is planning for the week ahead, reminders, and lists of some things I want to keep track of. My lux spending budget and bag wear tracking is in there as well. I’ve found that keeping a table of contents is surprisingly useful, in case a list or budget has to jump ahead several pages.
> 
> https://bulletjournal.com/


It looks interesting . I have a fairly good system that I use for myself for everyday, but I was thinking of trying this system to get healthier and back in shape , so like food ,exercise water intake etc. .  Right now I use a weekly planner, a separate todo list each day , and I keep a binder with different subjects. One is hand bag list etc, holiday gifts past and present, another is financial for my kids, another is my paintings that I have done myself or ones I have purchased, and a reading list now.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I need a celebration bag purchase for finishing my masters thesis, and thus grad school!


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I need a celebration bag purchase for finishing my masters thesis, and thus grad school!


Congrats that is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Darina Angelova

My resolution is to finally purchase my own home in 2019. I recently came to the painful realization, that if I hadn't spent my money on bags and shoes and clothes for years I would have done it by now! I don't feel guilty, I was young when I was young, I was enjoying myself but enough is enough. I don't want to sell nor buy anything. I just have to accept the fact that I'm nothing but a well dressed homeless lady and do something about that


----------



## whateve

vink said:


> When I’m about to buy something, I have to like how it look first, so definitely form first for me. Then, I’ll consider if it’ll work on me or how it’ll fit in my life. So, that’s function comes later. If it couldn’t pass the function test, very unlikely I’ll get it. But I do sacrifice form over function though if that thing really works but kinda look so so. At least, I know it’ll work.
> [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] Quite hard to say what kind of person I am. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


This makes me realize that before I joined tpf, I chose my purses for function first. I almost didn't care what they looked like as long as they had all the pockets, straps and zippers I needed. Then once I started looking at form first, I started compromising on function. Those are the bags that ended up not making me completely happy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats that is quite an accomplishment!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

vink said:


> Oh... I like Goyard miniaudiere, too! It looks practical for a clutch, but I also wonder for the size. [emoji848]


I have yet to check it out IRL but I tend to use small bags and some times even just carry my wallet so we’ll see !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

@vink @Annabel Lee @Miss_Dawn @dcooney4 Thanks all for sharing your thoughts, ideas, and opinions! I really appreciate it, since my resolution is to buy thoughtfully. Your comments made me laugh, and it's kind of you all to be supportive of the back struggles 
Now I have to decide if I want to be that "extra" or not! I'll sit on it first, as my Samsonite bag is still functioning okay, though the handle is a bit broken and it's hard to get into. But there's no need to rush to buy more stuff 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I like your current bag more. It’s structured and small.
> How about something small and colourful from Kipling if you want cute?
> The one your friend sent does seem less appealing to me because there’s a lot going on - quilting, chain, and in an unstructured fabric. Sorry!
> 
> There are a few wheelie options from Kipling, e.g.
> 
> https://www.kipling.com/uk-en/school-bags/shop-by/wheeled-school-bags-c10619/
> 
> https://www.kipling.com/uk-en/bags/shop-by/laptop-bags-c10554/new-ceroc-58973c-k13595g3300-999.html


Ooh, that Kipling is super cute and muchore to my taste than my current plain black Samsonite!! Thank you for sharing. I'm really going to consider it! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I really like this idea! One, your health is the most important thing! I’m glad that you’re using a rolling bag, and sacrificing looks, in order to feel better. The cute spinning bag would be the best of both worlds. You won’t feel self-conscious about taking an ugly bag to work and you won’t have any back pain!


Thank you RHL! That's very sweet of you to say.  To be honest, I was a bit offended when my co-workers told me I looked like a flight attendant, but then I just shrugged it off! Better to be healthy and happy than to please others  


Darina Angelova said:


> My resolution is to finally purchase my own home in 2019. I recently came to the painful realization, that if I hadn't spent my money on bags and shoes and clothes for years I would have done it by now! I don't feel guilty, I was young when I was young, I was enjoying myself but enough is enough. I don't want to sell nor buy anything. I just have to accept the fact that I'm nothing but a well dressed homeless lady and do something about that


Good luck on purchasing your own home!! That's great that you're making the resolution to start the home-owning journey


----------



## ElainePG

Darina Angelova said:


> My resolution is to finally purchase my own home in 2019. I recently came to the painful realization, that if I hadn't spent my money on bags and shoes and clothes for years I would have done it by now! I don't feel guilty, I was young when I was young, I was enjoying myself but enough is enough. I don't want to sell nor buy anything. I just have to accept the fact that I'm nothing but a well dressed homeless lady and do something about that


This is a terrific goal. From my own personal experience, I've found that it's easier to save when you have something concrete to save for rather than just "to see $$$ piling up in the savings account."
Good luck!


----------



## pdxhb

MoMaMo said:


> Your comment made me ponder ... I guess it’s the way I look at the world around me... form first, then closely followed by colour and texture and with objects of use : also function ; probably my professional training enhanced this ( I’m an art historian ) [emoji6]


Dream profession!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I need a celebration bag purchase for finishing my masters thesis, and thus grad school!


Yes you do! Congratulations!!


----------



## Darina Angelova

ElainePG said:


> This is a terrific goal. From my own personal experience, I've found that it's easier to save when you have something concrete to save for rather than just "to see $$$ piling up in the savings account."
> Good luck!


Exactly, and this time the thing is not a Chanel bag, it's a house. But, so what?! It's the same principle, right?


----------



## pdxhb

Great conversations - I love coming here to read everyone's thoughts and ideas. 

Form will always grab me and yet I won't use some styles unless they fit relatively narrow use criteria. For example, I love a flap bag on others, but they sit mostly unused in my closet. There are a couple exceptions but after selling a Jerome Dreyfuss bag last year, I am fairly done with falling for that. 

To be honest, I love bags because I love the craft and materials which go into them. My final purchase decisions hinge on leather quality and color along with use and form criteria (I have some which break these "rules" but the leather is divine): shoulder carry, crossbody optional if avail., easy to get into (many satchels have broken this rule and I have sold as a result), does not fall over if a structured shape, shoulder or crossbody straps attached toward the side and not near top handle connection points, decent hardware.



Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)



Catching up with you all!
I did not go count however I have recently been doing some clear-out and organizing so have a fairly accurate idea.
 - 40+ does not include evening bags, SLGs/wristlets of which there are abt 15
 - Medium verging on Large
 - Reasonably happy. I would like to adjust by moving some out and some in to address what I use most. 5 or more bags tend to sit. Ideally I would have all my bags, other than the sentimental ones or the special occasions, be nicely usable. 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Okay. I'm going to ask opinions here. I welcome all opinions, positive and negative, to help me decide whether or not to buy…what do you think about this rolling bag?
> 
> Back story: I've used totes and backpacks for the last two years working, but recently I've just been having a ton of back pain. I sold my Knomo backpack because I just can't take the weight anymore. I've been using a boring/ugly spinner bag to work, but my back pain has been significantly improved. I'd like to get a fashionable spinning bag, but let me tell you, it's impossible to find four-wheel/spinner/360 degree rolling bags that are cute!! My co-workers tell me my current bag makes me look like a flight attendant; I’ll attach it below!
> 
> My friend sent me this and I kinda like it, but do you think it would be tacky to use??



I like your selection a lot. I have some shoulder and neck issues which make it impossible to carry a backpack, though crossbody works for a time; my issue is not important other than to say, "I feel your pain!" Let us know what you decide.  



Annabel Lee said:


> On another note, it makes me a little sad when people call their collections modest. I might be misinterpreting, but in a lot of cases, it seems to be either that they think the brands aren’t good enough or that they think most people have 100+ bags. I don’t at ALL mean to be judgey, but there’s normal and then there’s TPF normal, and I wish all of us handbag lovers could just be proud of our collections at all different sizes and all different price points.
> 
> I'm with you on all.of.this. I would love to own a Kelly or maybe even a Birkin, but the price points are over my mental ceiling, and I find all the leather and color options a little overwhelming.
> It's kind of silly, because I have certainly dropped some cash on my collection, and I have enough bags at this point that it would make perfect sense to take my yearly bag budget and spend it on one or two bags v. many, but here we are.
> 
> Ideally I'd like to go visit a high-end reseller and take a look at their options to see whether it's love in person.



I am working on gratitude and being aware of how very lucky I am to have my collection. Also am reminding myself on the regular how unusual it is compared to the ladies I know in my day to day life and that it's a real privilege to have fun with a bag collection on any level. 

Part of that fun, I have realized over the last couple of years is that when it's economically feasible, I like to be able to change out parts of my collection. In other words, I'm not entirely a forever-bag person. So my comfort level on spending tops out at a more moderate/contemporary fashion level. An important discovery for me is how that relates to the way I regard a bag: if I spend more than my comfort zone I get super precious about using it - which is crazy! If money were not an object, I would absolutely have a Lindy and a Garden Party, as I think those styles are beautiful and they fit my form/use criteria. But I know myself and am trying to stay out of denial about my comfort level.


----------



## Chanelandco

I would like to join in this 2019 resolution

- I have 20 ish bags ( 18 luxury bags)
- I consider it is huge compare to where I live
If money is not an issue, I would add some rare clutch only for evenings 
But I would probably add lots of jewellery 

For 2019, here are my goals : 
- Dont buying anything not NEEDED, meaning:
- No perfume
- No make up
- No clothes except 1 paire of jeans and 2/3 white shirts , 2 summer pants, a summer dress
- No shoes except 1 paireofballerinas , 1 mid heel boots and 1 sneakers
No scarfs except 1 Hermes ( a large one)
I would love to buy another 2.55 but first I would like to sell 3 bags and 1 watch that I rarely/ dont use.

I already purge/ reorganise my closet. Will give and sell some clothes.
I think I need to redo that twice or 3 times during the year.

Youhouhou 2019 is going to be interesting. I also ordered a moleskine notebook!

It is very hard to say but I need to find otherways to deal with certains issues. I need to focus more on basics and most important thing in my life...

Thank you for reading


----------



## ElainePG

Darina Angelova said:


> Exactly, and this time the thing is not a Chanel bag, it's a house. But, so what?! *It's the same principle, right? *


For sure! You set the goal (maybe in this case even writing it down, since it's a long-term goal), you visualize achieving that goal (what size house? what style of architecture? where will it be?), and you take all the (itsy-bitsy) concrete steps necessary to achieve it.


----------



## Darina Angelova

ElainePG said:


> For sure! You set the goal (maybe in this case even writing it down, since it's a long-term goal), you visualize achieving that goal (what size house? what style of architecture? where will it be?), and you take all the (itsy-bitsy) concrete steps necessary to achieve it.


Tomorrow I'm making a visual dream board of everything I want! I pretty much know what it's going to be - a cozy winter chalet with fluffy pillows and a killer hot tub! With a huge dining table for all my friends, I love to cook and entertain. Collecting visuals of what you want is very helpful! You need to remind yourself everyday  of what it is you are working towards!


----------



## Rhl2987

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I need a celebration bag purchase for finishing my masters thesis, and thus grad school!



That is wonderful! Many congratulations!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I still don’t quite get how they work but I went to moleskin to take a peek. The girl there had a bullet journal and showed it to me. It looked like a work of art . Just beautiful but it looked like a lot of work and how do you plan months ahead?


I can’t see that I’ll do the “beautiful”. I just don’t have the time or interest. 


OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> I have sold six bags within the past month and I’ve never felt better lol!


Congrats!


catsinthebag said:


> That Kelly is a great example of a reseller getting greedy. I believe the color of the bag in your picture is Rose Poupre, which is still fairly new and super desirable. This price is OTT even for a brand new bag, IMO. You’d pay way less buying that bag new in the boutique, _if you could find it.
> _
> And that’s really the problem. Hermes creates the image of scarcity, which makes buyers lose their minds to get that one color that H will never do again after this season. My SA cured me of that one day by pointing out that they may never do _that _shade of blue again, but if I wait, they’ll do a different shade that is just _one hair_ different that the one I’m coveting.
> 
> So what you (not you specifically, Sparkle, I’m talking generally) have to decide is how bad you want that particular shade of pink (or blue, or whatever). For me, I’m sorry, I’m just not gonna spend that amount of money on a bag. I don’t judge someone who does, I just can’t spend my money that way. Over time, I came to realize that I’m OK with the price of, say, an Evelyne new from the boutique, but for a Birkin or Kelly, I’m happier buying vintage bags. I never would have considered a pre-owned bag before, but once I did a lot of looking and learning, I found a few really special, unique bags at way below retail price. Which still means the price is crazy compared to other brands, but that’s how I was able to find my comfort zone.
> 
> Sorry for rambling! It’s just that every time I see one of these bags listed for what is essentially double the retail price, I just shake my head!


This was an example for me. Thankfully, I’m not stuck on a particular shade. And there is no way I’d pay more than retail because I don’t want to pay retail. Lol!  And the bag isn’t that important to me. 
But, it’s good to know that there are a range of pinks out there so I don’t get hyped over any one bag. Thx!


MoMaMo said:


> My initial reaction to this bag is LOVE , but like you, I have my reservations. For me FORM comes first in a bag, very closely followed by FUNCTION.  I’m willing to compromise, while a crossbody and a small backpack suit my everyday style the best (I walk and bike a lot), the beauty of  my Gucci stirrup, which is hand/arm held, makes me take the time and effort to carry her proudly.
> To stray a little; I’ve only been buying bags for 2 years now but I’ve got the same thing going on with jewelry ; some rings and bracelets aren’t for everyday use, simply because they interfere with coats and gloves, but I wouldn’t want to live without them in my wardrobe since they’re so special...
> But to come back to the Polens in question; beautiful : YES but too small, so sadly : a NO in the end [emoji6]


Yea. Unfortunately, it’s a no on the Polene No. Six. A lovely tPF’r has one and put various phones in hers for me. It looks like mine won’t fit and that’s a deal killer. 


Rhl2987 said:


> If you or anyone else ever feel “ready” to start looking into all of these different choices with H, I’m happy to help explain it all!! There are actual boxes in Hermes stores with all of the leather swatches and hardware choices and it makes it easier to picture what you may love together. But I can likely help you without the box!!


THANK YOU! I will absolutely take you up on that if I decide to buy!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Rhl2987 said:


> I was going to ask others about this! Has anyone ever gone on a major selling off spree, or know anyone who has done this, and how did it make them feel? I’m so curious since it is not something that I have ever considered!



At first it was all about building a collection, then I had this big collection and had more bags than occasions to wear them. I’m super organized, but (for me) if I need a spreadsheet to help me rotate my bags, I’ve got too many bags. I laid them all out, made three piles—keep forever, can live without, and everything else goes in the middle. There’s been so much said in research about the stress caused from choice overload and I agree with it. Less is usually more. Now I know that every single time i pick up a bag to use, I’m picking up an absolute favorite.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I can’t see that I’ll do the “beautiful”. I just don’t have the time or interest.
> Congrats!
> This was an example for me. Thankfully, I’m not stuck on a particular shade. And there is no way I’d pay more than retail because I don’t want to pay retail. Lol!  And the bag isn’t that important to me.
> But, it’s good to know that there are a range of pinks out there so I don’t get hyped over any one bag. Thx!
> 
> Yea. Unfortunately, it’s a no on the Polene No. Six. A lovely tPF’r has one and put various phones in hers for me. It looks like mine won’t fit and that’s a deal killer.
> THANK YOU! I will absolutely take you up on that if I decide to buy!


As far as journals go I don't need pretty either I just need function. I love the way they look but if I draw or sketch it will be on a canvas. I actually would like a short break from it I think I am a bit burned out from all the last minute painting. 
Back to bags and I am sorry the polene didn't work out but at least you found out before you spent the money.


----------



## Lilybarb

pdxhb said:


> .....I am working on gratitude and being aware of how very lucky I am to have my collection. Also am reminding myself on the regular how unusual it is compared to the ladies I know in my day to day life and that it's a real privilege to have fun with a bag collection on any level...



Your post hit me in a tender spot.  Thank you for reminding me that appreciation is something I need to work on and needs to be higher on my priority list...above wanting another bag or two that I will never ever need.


----------



## pdxhb

Lilybarb said:


> Your post hit me in a tender spot.  Thank you for reminding me that appreciation is something I need to work on and needs to be higher on my priority list...above wanting another bag or two that I will never ever need.


Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I was going to ask others about this! Has anyone ever gone on a major selling off spree, or know anyone who has done this, and how did it make them feel? I’m so curious since it is not something that I have ever considered!


I have. I’ve sold over 200 bags in the last 6 years. All of my original set of bags (150ish) and a bunch of mistakes as I tried to rebuild (50).

I was excited to sell off my bags because I didn’t really love any of them. I was also terrified at first because I hadn’t sold bags before. I spent a lot of time confused because I didn’t know exactly what I wanted to buy. (That’s how I stumbled onto tPF) My fear of selling quickly left because I easily learned how to sell. I’ve only been scammed once and PayPal made it right so I got the funds even though I didn’t get the bag back (which I actually preferred). Then I was thrilled because it gave me money to buy new bags that I liked (and eventually loved).

The hardest part has been the exhaustion at the end. I’m sick to death of selling bags and it’s greatly affected my desire to buy anything (which is probably a good thing). I’m super cautious now about buying because I don’t want any bag that I can’t love and use to death before it’s sold yeeeeeaaaars later if at all.


whateve said:


> This makes me realize that before I joined tpf, I chose my purses for function first. I almost didn't care what they looked like as long as they had all the pockets, straps and zippers I needed. Then once I started looking at form first, I started compromising on function. Those are the bags that ended up not making me completely happy.


I used to choose bags like a one eyed, drunken sailor who gambled away all his / her money.   I bought based on what was on sale in a color I liked and then what looked “alright”. So I ended up with a bunch of junk that didn’t even go with my wardrobe.

Luckily, I’ve radically changed my approach. LOL! I choose bags this way now:  I track what I need based on what’s “missing” when I get dressed in Evernote. Then when I get at least 6 hits, I start shopping for that type of bag (e.g. black small crossbody or pop of color satchel.) Then I search my favorite brands to find one I love (form). If they don’t have it, I expand my search. Once I have a couple of contenders, I double check quality (inspection and tPF reports) and function to make sure it will work. I have to have them all: form, function and quality.  Even my new Dior WOC is very functional. I can get everything I really need into it except my sunglasses.

But, it starts with - is the bag beautiful to me? Function without beauty just doesn’t work for me at all.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Sparkletastic said:


> I used to choose bags like a one eyed, drunken sailor who gambled away all his / her money.
> But, it starts with is the bag beautiful to me? Function without beauty just doesn’t work for me at all.



This had me literally rolling on the floor laughing )) you made my night, thank you for that!
When I switched to small luxury handbags I always bought them with one thing in mind: it has to be something small enough - no man would ever think of asking me: "Can we put this in your bag...? "Umm... no... you can't....


----------



## Rhl2987

Chanelandco said:


> I would like to join in this 2019 resolution
> 
> - I have 20 ish bags ( 18 luxury bags)
> - I consider it is huge compare to where I live
> If money is not an issue, I would add some rare clutch only for evenings
> But I would probably add lots of jewellery
> 
> For 2019, here are my goals :
> - Dont buying anything not NEEDED, meaning:
> - No perfume
> - No make up
> - No clothes except 1 paire of jeans and 2/3 white shirts , 2 summer pants, a summer dress
> - No shoes except 1 paireofballerinas , 1 mid heel boots and 1 sneakers
> No scarfs except 1 Hermes ( a large one)
> I would love to buy another 2.55 but first I would like to sell 3 bags and 1 watch that I rarely/ dont use.
> 
> I already purge/ reorganise my closet. Will give and sell some clothes.
> I think I need to redo that twice or 3 times during the year.
> 
> Youhouhou 2019 is going to be interesting. I also ordered a moleskine notebook!
> 
> It is very hard to say but I need to find otherways to deal with certains issues. I need to focus more on basics and most important thing in my life...
> 
> Thank you for reading


I love your goals/wishlist and it sounds very reasonable and like you will add some wonderful items to your list! 

I completely agree with finding other ways to deal with things. I find myself shopping mindlessly online because I need something to concentrate on when my mind is running, and sometimes I can’t get into a book even though I love reading!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I have. I’ve sold over 200 bags in the last 6 years. All of my original set of bags (150ish) and a bunch of mistakes as I tried to rebuild (50).
> 
> I was excited to sell off my bags because I didn’t really love any of them. I was also terrified at first because I hadn’t sold bags before. I spent a lot of time confused because I didn’t know exactly what I wanted to buy. (That’s how I stumbled onto tPF) My fear of selling quickly left because I easily learned how to sell. I’ve only been scammed once and PayPal made it right so I got the funds even though I didn’t get the bag back (which I actually preferred). Then I was thrilled because it gave me money to buy new bags that I liked (and eventually loved).
> 
> The hardest part has been the exhaustion at the end. I’m sick to death of selling bags and it’s greatly affected my desire to buy anything (which is probably a good thing). I’m super cautious now about buying because I don’t want any bag that I can’t love and use to death before it’s sold yeeeeeaaaars later if at all.
> I used to choose bags like a one eyed, drunken sailor who gambled away all his / her money.   I bought based on what was on sale in a color I liked and then what looked “alright”. So I ended up with a bunch of junk that didn’t even go with my wardrobe.


Wow! This is so impressive. I can’t even imagine how long it took you to do that! Did you sell them all yourself on eBay or sell through resale websites or a mix?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Darina Angelova said:


> This had me literally rolling on the floor laughing )) you made my night, thank you for that!
> When I switched to small luxury handbags I always bought them with one thing in mind: it has to be something small enough - no man would ever think of asking me: "Can we put this in your bag...? "Umm... no... you can't....


LOL!  Mr. S is a big fan of putting his things in my bags but buys me ever smaller ones. Not sure how this is going to work out. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Wow! This is so impressive. I can’t even imagine how long it took you to do that! Did you sell them all yourself on eBay or sell through resale websites or a mix?


I don’t know that it’s impressive or just pathetic.  LOL! I never should have gotten to the point where I needed to sell off all those bags. I made soooooo many bad buying decisions. 

It took a little over 6 years (maybe closer to 7) to sell all of the bags because I was selling as I got the courage to part with them and buy new ones. 

I have sold a whopping 2 through consignment companies. The cut they take is just too high for me. Most of these I sold on eBay. Another large chunk on Tradesy. Perhaps 3 or 4 on Poshmark. 1 on Vestiaire and 1 on Facebook (to the scammer.)  

I’m down to just four I want to sell and there is no rush on those. I’m soooo glad to almost be done.    I almost get hives when I think about having to sell a bag or anything else.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  Mr. S is a big fan of putting his things in my bags but buys me ever smaller ones. Not sure how this is going to work out.
> I don’t know that it’s impressive or just pathetic.  LOL! I never should have gotten to the point where I needed to sell off all those bags. I made soooooo many bad buying decisions.
> 
> It took a little over 6 years (maybe closer to 7) to sell all of the bags because I was selling as I got the courage to part with them and buy new ones.
> 
> I have sold a whopping 2 through consignment companies. The cut they take is just too high for me. Most of these I sold on eBay. Another large chunk on Tradesy. Perhaps 3 or 4 on Poshmark. 1 on Vestiaire and 1 on Facebook (to the scammer.)
> 
> I’m down to just four I want to sell and there is no rush on those. I’m soooo glad to almost be done.    I almost get hives when I think about having to sell a bag or anything else.



Congratulations!! I’m excited for you for when you’re able to sell those last four! That is seriously such a big feat and I imagine it’s such a relief to have gotten through all of that work.


----------



## Darina Angelova

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  Mr. S is a big fan of putting his things in my bags but buys me ever smaller ones. Not sure how this is going to work out.


Well, one day you might end up locked out because the keys were in your bra and you dropped them somewhere in the club... )


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Chanelandco said:


> I would like to join in this 2019 resolution
> 
> - I have 20 ish bags ( 18 luxury bags)
> - I consider it is huge compare to where I live
> If money is not an issue, I would add some rare clutch only for evenings
> But I would probably add lots of jewellery
> 
> For 2019, here are my goals :
> - Dont buying anything not NEEDED, meaning:
> - No perfume
> - No make up
> - No clothes except 1 paire of jeans and 2/3 white shirts , 2 summer pants, a summer dress
> - No shoes except 1 paireofballerinas , 1 mid heel boots and 1 sneakers
> No scarfs except 1 Hermes ( a large one)
> I would love to buy another 2.55 but first I would like to sell 3 bags and 1 watch that I rarely/ dont use.
> 
> I already purge/ reorganise my closet. Will give and sell some clothes.
> I think I need to redo that twice or 3 times during the year.
> 
> Youhouhou 2019 is going to be interesting. I also ordered a moleskine notebook!
> 
> It is very hard to say but I need to find otherways to deal with certains issues. I need to focus more on basics and most important thing in my life...
> 
> Thank you for reading


That's an awesome resolution! Keep coming to the thread to update us and for support  Good luck and hope all life issues sort out in 2019


----------



## Sparkletastic

Darina Angelova said:


> Well, one day you might end up locked out because the keys were in your bra and you dropped them somewhere in the club... )


 Ok..  Lol... but see...why did I recently google bra wallets because I was trying to figure out how to wear tiny bags (or even no bags) when we go out and still have my things.

The things we do for fashion. 

Luckily, I came to my senses. I’ll either have to carry a bag or Mr. S is going to have very full pockets.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey All!

We’re almost at the start of the new year. So it’s time for our first bag challenges! I’m reposting the ones we have cued up for January!  I’ll do so again on 1/1.

(For those of you who are new to the thread, we do monthly challenges as a way of having fun with and focusing on our current collections. It helps us to remember, enjoy and appreciate what we have so that we aren’t as tempted to purchase new bags.

Participation is completely voluntary. Pick one, two, all or none.  No peer pressure. This is just a fun thing to do as you see fit!  If you do participate, we love to see photos as you go along but, again, even those aren’t required. We’re pretty flexible around here. Lol! )

*** January Challenges ***

• New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month

• Love it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by Jan 31, commit to selling or donating it.

• 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)

• Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once this month. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)

• Reverse Love it or List it - Pick a bag that you aren’t sure you want to sell. Place it in an inconvenient spot in your home where you don’t readily see it and can even have the opportunity to forget it. If after 4 months you haven’t reached for it, commit to selling it.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> How very satisfying! Congratulations! It is a lovely colour and it looks like it’s in great condition.
> 
> I think the closest I have to doing my research is the Antigona. I wanted a small black Antigona but I didn’t particularly like the very shiny or very matte versions, and I was hesitating over the price tag. I told Mr Dawn I really wanted one (he is excellent at bag missions!) and he called up Givenchy, made friends with the SA, and asked to be told if a black Antigona goes on sale.
> 
> Wonder of wonders, the SA called back at some point and offered this beautiful limited edition black Antigona with metal detail. Even its leather was between the matte and shiny versions. It was perfect.
> 
> It was a limited edition, and more expensive than the regular version, but because it was around 30-40% off, I got it at less than the regular version. Mr Dawn had to drive many hours to pick it for me (very grateful), but I do love it.


I was away for holidays and I am catching up on this thread, happy belated anniversary, beautiful pens and notebooks and a lovely LE Antigona!


----------



## essiedub

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> At first it was all about building a collection, then I had this big collection and had more bags than occasions to wear them. I’m super organized, but (for me) if I need a spreadsheet to help me rotate my bags, I’ve got too many bags. I laid them all out, made three piles—keep forever, can live without, and everything else goes in the middle. *There’s been so much said in research about the stress caused from choice overload *and I agree with it. Less is usually more. Now I know that every single time i pick up a bag to use, I’m picking up an absolute favorite.



Choice overload...Agree on this on so many levels, not just bag choices.  I’m not very picky about  which the bag to use once I already own it. I just take a bit to decide if and when I have to have a bag.


----------



## essiedub

lynne_ross said:


> Love your post and bag! I always use my bags with whatever I am wearing or going - I had to rush out to Home Depot this evening and I was wearing my new Costco sweatpants and a kelly bag, very classy! No one can say I don’t use my bags!


Thank you! Yeah just gotta use these bags... I would have been so excited to see a Kelly at Home Depot!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> If I waited until I was dressed up (or until I met the Queen, lol!) to wear my nice bags, I'd never wear them! I'm nearly always dressed casually. Mostly jeans (not ripped ones, but still... jeans) and a sweater. A nice sweater, and always earrings, but still it's a casual look. My handbag is what "elevates" the outfit.
> 
> I was raised to believe that nice things should be saved for special occasions. I definitely do NOT do this!!! I take good care of my good things, but I figure if you've got nice stuff, what's the point of tucking it away in the closet?
> 
> Your Lady Dior is really pretty. I'm interested to hear that you don't use the strap... is there a reason you find the strap to be a problem? Or is it just that you like the look of a hand-carry bag?



Thanks *ElainePG*..yes I think that will be my theme for 2019..”just use it” ...for bags as well as clothes and shoes and all the stuff I save for that grand occasion.  I pulled out my wedding China and had that aha moment. “Yes this is the occasion you’ve been saving it for”..just a simple family dinner.

On not using the strap for the medium Lady Dior..I think it’s just a bit clunky for a boxy bag to hit right at the hips   The strap gives it a more casual feel that somehow doesn’t translate to something this polished.  On the other hand, I always use the strap with my mini Lady Diors..then it is perfect! I’ll take a photo tomorrow showing the 2 sizes with strap.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay for wearing your beautiful bag!  I wear every single one of my bags (except my one dedicated evening bag) casually. They make me happy!
> 
> And one day, I’ll find “my” Lady Dior. Love yours!



Yeah, well I’m trying to carry these bags more frequently . They also make me happy.  I’m not a big bag switcher..I’m good for a few weeks at a time. Speaking of getting use out of our collections,  I am a closeted evening bag hoarder  I see them as jewelry..”ooh pretty”but so few evening events...

You should really look into the Lady Dior.  What color, leather, size? It’s really very ladylike. I love them! But one medium size is enough..unless a sapphire patent or dove grey lamb..


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> 2019 Goals!
> 1) I could use another black ‘everyday’ purse.
> I think I would like a black H Kelly. I’m not completely sure I want a Kelly though - I love the older box leather bags, but I’m afraid it will be too fiddly and that’s a no go.  I’m in no hurry to do this and honestly I'm still not sure I want to do it.
> 
> 2) It’s okay to get a bag if I love it.  And sell or donate if it was a mistake. I did purchase a bag to replace my LV Favorite - similar size and color (kind of a beige-y rose), I haven't used it yet though. I will probably take it to Maui with me - if it works, Yay! If it doesn't, I may just have to do some shopping!
> 
> 3) Only buy the Hermes scarves that I love. No more 'Sales Goggles'. I am SO guilty of buying scarves on eBay or Posh just because the price is 'reasonable' and then not wearing them.
> 
> 4) Sell the scarves I'm not wearing.
> 
> @Miss_Dawn - thank you so much! I do love my LV Lockme Bucket - that lining makes me smile every time I see it!
> Of the ones you listed, I might be interested in the Prada Galleria if I could find it in calf skin, and I have been looking at Ferragamo totes. @essiedub's Dior Lady is very intriguing, and I'm going to have a peek at them - if it comes in a medium and has a shoulder strap - I may be tempted!
> Bag mission - to find a nice leather black bag with a long enough shoulder strap, no dividers inside, medium sized,  with structure (no puddles of lovely leather), and good quality - with a track record of not having construction issues or edge coat cracking.
> I am still very tempted by an H Kelly - I sometimes think that's what I really want -  but only the perfect one for me. You know - my HG of perfection - size, color, and price.
> I may find it one day!



Yes the medium Lady Diors do come with a strap. The newer ones have a wider strap with interesting decorative additions.  They also have a different font on the DIOR charms.  I think I prefer the older styles.


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this. The style, the colour. It’s feminine without being over the top. I can completely see this working with a casual outfit. You should absolutely not keep your best accessories for seeing the Queen



Thanks Miss_dawn!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> I was away for holidays and I am catching up on this thread, happy belated anniversary, beautiful pens and notebooks and a lovely LE Antigona!


Thank you very much, my friend 
Did you have a nice break?
Mr Dawn and I are also heading home today.


----------



## ipsum

Rhl2987 said:


> If you or anyone else ever feel “ready” to start looking into all of these different choices with H, I’m happy to help explain it all!!


Do you know if H produce GP 36 in certain classic colour prediocally? I saw a GP in gold before Christmas on their online store but that was my last sight. What are your best practices to get one directly from H? There's no H store in my country so I've to rely on eBoutique.



Darina Angelova said:


> Exactly, and this time the thing is not a Chanel bag, it's a house. But, so what?! It's the same principle, right?


Good luck with your goal! I've been wanting to start investing (not in bags though) but have been putting it of for 3-4 years now. Maybe it's now time. It's quite ardeous to find a good target, though and then you've to take a tax policy into account and file bunches of administrative papers.  I'm not a risktaker so my profit will be moderate. I wonder if it's worth it after all... 



OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> I’m picking up an absolute favorite.


Om!g! That Fornite cake! How did you bake it? It's gorgeous!



Sparkletastic said:


> Hey All!
> So it’s time for our first bag challenges!
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> • Love it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by Jan 31, commit to selling or donating it.


*Reverse Love it or List it* sounds a fun challenge and I just have a thought about your ivory Chanel. I've already almost completed *Love it or List it.* I spent whole yesterday just  both taking and editing pics, and writing out descriptions. I'll have 9 ads up by end of the day. * New Year, New Bag *won't be hard.  I've asked a Mod to pin this challenge so it'd be easier for everyone to find because this thread is moving forward in skyrocketing speed. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I reorganised my bag wardrobe a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Chanelandco

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That's an awesome resolution! Keep coming to the thread to update us and for support  Good luck and hope all life issues sort out in 2019


Thank you bellebellebelle! Wish you a wonderful year as well


----------



## Chanelandco

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your goals/wishlist and it sounds very reasonable and like you will add some wonderful items to your list!
> 
> I completely agree with finding other ways to deal with things. I find myself shopping mindlessly online because I need something to concentrate on when my mind is running, and sometimes I can’t get into a book even though I love reading!


Thank you RHL.
I dont know if it is reasonable when I look at how much I spent this year.
But yes that is my goal 
And I agree that be focused in other important stuff will help


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much, my friend
> Did you have a nice break?
> Mr Dawn and I are also heading home today.


Hi Miss_Dawn, I hope you had a lovely holiday! My DH and I enjoyed some warmer weather, nice meals and time to connect. The DSs were excited about Christmas and Christmas presents. We had some great adventures and new experiences. Wishing you and everyone a wonderful start to the new year!


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> Yeah, well I’m trying to carry these bags more frequently . They also make me happy.  I’m not a big bag switcher..I’m good for a few weeks at a time. Speaking of getting use out of our collections,  I am a closeted evening bag hoarder  I see them as jewelry..”ooh pretty”but so few evening events...
> 
> You should really look into the Lady Dior.  What color, leather, size? It’s really very ladylike. I love them! But one medium size is enough..unless a sapphire patent or dove grey lamb..



I had to smile at your “closeted evening bag hoarder” comment. This would be me if I had _any_ evening “events” in my life at all! Every time I’m in Bottega Veneta, I ask them to open the drawer with all the Knot clutches so I can just stare at all the pretty candies. Too bad I live in a place where “festive attire” just means, “no fleece!”


----------



## Miss_Dawn

catsinthebag said:


> I had to smile at your “closeted evening bag hoarder” comment. This would be me if I had _any_ evening “events” in my life at all! Every time I’m in Bottega Veneta, I ask them to open the drawer with all the Knot clutches so I can just stare at all the pretty candies. Too bad I live in a place where “festive attire” just means, “no fleece!”


Hahahahah


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Hi Miss_Dawn, I hope you had a lovely holiday! My DH and I enjoyed some warmer weather, nice meals and time to connect. The DSs were excited about Christmas and Christmas presents. We had some great adventures and new experiences. Wishing you and everyone a wonderful start to the new year!


Sounds perfect! Thank you, and you as well!


----------



## ElainePG

I'll be doing the love it or list it challenge in January with my Valentino Rockstud tote. I have a love/hate relationship with it, which is actually pretty tragic, considering it's only a handbag.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I had to smile at your “closeted evening bag hoarder” comment. This would be me if I had _any_ evening “events” in my life at all! Every time I’m in Bottega Veneta, I ask them to open the drawer with all the Knot clutches so I can just stare at all the pretty candies. *Too bad I live in a place where “festive attire” just means, “no fleece!” *


This cracked me up... pretty much my situation as well! 

Even when we head three hours north to The Big City, where you'd think it would be dressier, I'm constantly shocked at what people think is appropriate clothing to wear to the opera. The Hubster and I always look nice but I've actually seen men there in shorts, and women in leggings!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I reorganised my bag wardrobe a couple of weeks ago


This looks very inviting!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I'll be doing the love it or list it challenge in January with my Valentino Rockstud tote. I have a love/hate relationship with it, which is actually pretty tragic, considering it's only a handbag.
> View attachment 4291977


I think I will be doing same challenge. Still deciding. 
What do you hate about this bag?


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I need a celebration bag purchase for finishing my masters thesis, and thus grad school!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> This makes me realize that before I joined tpf, I chose my purses for function first. I almost didn't care what they looked like as long as they had all the pockets, straps and zippers I needed. Then once I started looking at form first, I started compromising on function. Those are the bags that ended up not making me completely happy.



You make me realize that maybe I’m the function-first person. [emoji848] it must work to make me happy, but yes, I’d be very happy if it’s cute or pretty. Actually, like I said, being cute will catch my eyes so... [emoji848] Arg! I don’t even know who I am. [emoji28]


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to do the 10 in 31 challenge. Possibly some of the others as well.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> I reorganised my bag wardrobe a couple of weeks ago



I love the color of your blue bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ElainePG said:


> I'll be doing the love it or list it challenge in January with my Valentino Rockstud tote. I have a love/hate relationship with it, which is actually pretty tragic, considering it's only a handbag.
> View attachment 4291977



I absolutely love it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm always in love it or list it mode. I strictly NEVER use the bags that I would never sell. As long as there are bags in my collection that I could possibly part with, I go to them to challenge me to love it or list it already!!!


----------



## whateve

ipsum said:


> Do you know if H produce GP 36 in certain classic colour prediocally? I saw a GP in gold before Christmas on their online store but that was my last sight. What are your best practices to get one directly from H? There's no H store in my country so I've to rely on eBoutique.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your goal! I've been wanting to start investing (not in bags though) but have been putting it of for 3-4 years now. Maybe it's now time. It's quite ardeous to find a good target, though and then you've to take a tax policy into account and file bunches of administrative papers.  I'm not a risktaker so my profit will be moderate. I wonder if it's worth it after all...
> 
> 
> Om!g! That Fornite cake! How did you bake it? It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *Reverse Love it or List it* sounds a fun challenge and I just have a thought about your ivory Chanel. I've already almost completed *Love it or List it.* I spent whole yesterday just  both taking and editing pics, and writing out descriptions. I'll have 9 ads up by end of the day. * New Year, New Bag *won't be hard.  I've asked a Mod to pin this challenge so it'd be easier for everyone to find because this thread is moving forward in skyrocketing speed. *fingers crossed*


I can't imagine not investing. I've been investing since I was a teenager. Even before that, my grandparents and parents set up investment accounts for me. We live off our investment accounts now. My son already has a huge retirement account and other investments.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

What are your pros and cons for this bag?


ElainePG said:


> I'll be doing the love it or list it challenge in January with my Valentino Rockstud tote. I have a love/hate relationship with it, which is actually pretty tragic, considering it's only a handbag.
> View attachment 4291977


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> I was away for holidays and I am catching up on this thread, happy belated anniversary, beautiful pens and notebooks and a lovely LE Antigona!


Happy you’re back. You were missed. 


essiedub said:


> Thanks *ElainePG*..yes I think that will be my theme for 2019..”just use it” ...for bags as well as clothes and shoes and all the stuff I save for that grand occasion.  I pulled out my wedding China and had that aha moment. “Yes this is the occasion you’ve been saving it for”..just a simple family dinner.
> 
> On not using the strap for the medium Lady Dior..I think it’s just a bit clunky for a boxy bag to hit right at the hips   The strap gives it a more casual feel that somehow doesn’t translate to something this polished.  On the other hand, I always use the strap with my mini Lady Diors..then it is perfect! I’ll take a photo tomorrow showing the 2 sizes with strap.


My mother is ridiculously cheap. She will never buy truly nice things but, she will buy semi nice things in categories she just doesn’t use like china or evening wear. Then they sit in cabinets and closets because they are “too nice to use”.  See that as I grew up made me frustrated as she’s also a very bitter woman. I couldn’t understand why she didn’t use her nicer things and just be happy. I’d think - why not give the party you keep talkinh about instead of being frustrated you don’t have friends. Why not either buy the pretty outfit in your current size or lose the weight to fit what you bought - either way enjoying the pretty outfit. 

It seems like self sabotage to me. So, I vowed that I’d never be that way. I use my best china for everything. If I break a price I can always go to the china specialists and get a replacement. I do my best to spend the most on the things I will use every day (bags, clothes, etc.) vs spending the most on “special” items that I won’t see but every blue none.  And, if I get a special thing, I still use it in my every day life. I’ll wear my best mink coat to Target. Lol!  And even with my attitude, it’s STILL sometimes hard not to self limit and tell myself to “save a thing” for ???????  

This is one reason I try to wear my things right away. I don’t want the barrier in my head that it’s too _whatever_ and then I don’t incorporate it into my daily life. 

I can’t wait for your mod shots on the LD. They could help me finally pull the trigger on one for me!  If I had to say what bags I’ve never owned most want to add and just haven’t pulled the trigger they’d be the Gucci Dionysus the Bal City and the Lady Dior. I haven’t added the GD because I haven’t seen the perfect material / color yet. I haven’t added the Bal City because the one I want is black and it would have to be a back up in a “use” category for me. And I haven’t added the LD because I am not sure about the medium’s opening but I feel anything smaller would be problematic. I also am not a fan of the new, thicker strap or the strap charms. 


ipsum said:


> *Reverse Love it or List it* sounds a fun challenge and I just have a thought about your ivory Chanel. I've already almost completed *Love it or List it.* I spent whole yesterday just  both taking and editing pics, and writing out descriptions. I'll have 9 ads up by end of the day. * New Year, New Bag *won't be hard.  I've asked a Mod to pin this challenge so it'd be easier for everyone to find because this thread is moving forward in skyrocketing speed. *fingers crossed*


The Reverse LI or LI would be good for my ivory Chanel! 

I’m realizing the color is a lot of the issue. I adore the ivory Dior that Mr. S bought me but I struggle to wear it with what I have. I only own one pair of brown heels, I don’t own any navy or ivory shoes. I own gold and that would work for my Dior but not for the Chanel which has dull shw. So since, I think that color bag would look nice with a non black shoe, I struggle. Same with clothes. I just started buying more navy and blue but I have zero earth tones in my wardrobe which I think also would compliment it well. When I wear my usual black / white / grey / red / jewel tones palette, it just is never the perfect (or even 2nd best, 3rd best or 4th best option.) 

That being said, I’m all excited to buy a few more things just to wear with the ivory Diorama and headed to the mall today to do so.  Not so much with the Chanel. So I’m thinking that as much as I hate to say it, it needs to go. One of my BFF’s (who doesn’t “get” my purse obsession and only owns <gas> one bag, but who loves me enough to have learned to speak my language) suggested that instead of me looking at selling the bag as a loss of something unique in my collection that I just get rid of it and buy myself a different unique bag for my collection that I’ll actually use and love. She said to take the proceeds from the C and put it towards something else that I not only love but will feel is a cool addition to my collection. 

When she said that it was like rockets went off in my head. Lol!  I got like a little kid thinking of how much fun it would be to hunt a very special, unique, collectible bag that I’d actually love to wear.  It’s good to get input!  Whoop! Let the games begin!!!!


Elliespurse said:


> Hi all, I made the 2019 resolution thread sticky - Is it better or worse to find now?
> 
> The link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.1001687/page-39#post-32799738


Thanks! I was wondering where it went. Lol!  But I think this will make it easier. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I reorganised my bag wardrobe a couple of weeks ago


Beautiful!  How do you decide what to leave in bags and what to display. I have all my bags on display because I just love looking at them.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy you’re back. You were missed.
> My mother is ridiculously cheap. She will never buy truly nice things but, she will buy semi nice things in categories she just doesn’t use like china or evening wear. Then they sit in cabinets and closets because they are “too nice to use”.  See that as I grew up made me frustrated as she’s also a very bitter woman. I couldn’t understand why she didn’t use her nicer things and just be happy. I’d think - why not give the party you keep talkinh about instead of being frustrated you don’t have friends. Why not either buy the pretty outfit in your current size or lose the weight to fit what you bought - either way enjoying the pretty outfit.
> 
> It seems like self sabotage to me. So, I vowed that I’d never be that way. I use my best china for everything. If I break a price I can always go to the china specialists and get a replacement. I do my best to spend the most on the things I will use every day (bags, clothes, etc.) vs spending the most on “special” items that I won’t see but every blue none.  And, if I get a special thing, I still use it in my every day life. I’ll wear my best mink coat to Target. Lol!  And even with my attitude, it’s STILL sometimes hard not to self limit and tell myself to “save a thing” for ???????
> 
> This is one reason I try to wear my things right away. I don’t want the barrier in my head that it’s too _whatever_ and then I don’t incorporate it into my daily life.
> 
> I can’t wait for your mod shots on the LD. They could help me finally pull the trigger on one for me!  If I had to say what bags I’ve never owned most want to add and just haven’t pulled the trigger they’d be the Gucci Dionysus the Bal City and the Lady Dior. I haven’t added the GD because I haven’t seen the perfect material / color yet. I haven’t added the Bal City because the one I want is black and it would have to be a back up in a “use” category for me. And I haven’t added the LD because I am not sure about the medium’s opening but I feel anything smaller would be problematic. I also am not a fan of the new, thicker strap or the strap charms.
> The Reverse LI or LI would be good for my ivory Chanel!
> 
> I’m realizing the color is a lot of the issue. I adore the ivory Dior that Mr. S bought me but I struggle to wear it with what I have. I only own one pair of brown heels, I don’t own any navy or ivory shoes. I own gold and that would work for my Dior but not for the Chanel which has dull shw. So since, I think that color bag would look nice with a non black shoe, I struggle. Same with clothes. I just started buying more navy and blue but I have zero earth tones in my wardrobe which I think also would compliment it well. When I wear my usual black / white / grey / red / jewel tones palette, it just is never the perfect (or even 2nd best, 3rd best or 4th best option.)
> 
> That being said, I’m all excited to buy a few more things just to wear with the ivory Diorama and headed to the mall today to do so.  Not so much with the Chanel. So I’m thinking that as much as I hate to say it, it needs to go. One of my BFF’s (who doesn’t “get” my purse obsession and only owns <gas> one bag, but who loves me enough to have learned to speak my language) suggested that instead of me looking at selling the bag as a loss of something unique in my collection that I just get rid of it and buy myself a different unique bag for my collection that I’ll actually use and love. She said to take the proceeds from the C and put it towards something else that I not only love but will feel is a cool addition to my collection.
> 
> When she said that it was like rockets went off in my head. Lol!  I got like a little kid thinking of how much fun it would be to hunt a very special, unique, collectible bag that I’d actually love to wear.  It’s good to get input!  Whoop! Let the games begin!!!!
> Thanks! I was wondering where it went. Lol!  But I think this will make it easier.
> Beautiful!  How do you decide what to leave in bags and what to display. I have all my bags on display because I just love looking at them.


Two bags I've also wanted to add to my collection are Gucci Dionysus and Lady Dior. Gucci hasn't made a color combination I like yet, or they put suede in the place I'd rather have leather. I've held back on the Lady Dior because I don't like the way the strap attaches and the opening is so tight. I adore the way it looks though. 

I have no desire for a Bal city. I've heard the strap length is odd. I prefer my Bal club bag, which is actually a shoulder bag. As much as I love this style, they didn't make it in many colors so I haven't found another I'd like to get. Most of them in the resale market are very faded and look terrible.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I think I will be doing same challenge. Still deciding.
> What do you hate about this bag?





Miss_Dawn said:


> What are your pros and cons for this bag?



*Pros:*
1. Even though studs are pretty much over, I still like them.
2. The weight, which is 1.1 pounds.
3. It has a nice wide strap.
4. It's my only brown bag.

*Cons:*
1. The clasp is very fiddly.
2. It isn't lined (partly why it's so lightweight) which makes it uber-slouchy and also kind of lumpy looking.
3. It's my only N/S bag (taller than it is wide) and I'm not sure if that's the most flattering look for me.
4. It's my only brown bag. 

So I'm going to use the heck out of it for the next few weeks, and just see what I think.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have no desire for a Bal city. *I've heard the strap length is odd*. I prefer my Bal club bag, which is actually a shoulder bag. As much as I love this style, they didn't make it in many colors so I haven't found another I'd like to get. Most of them in the resale market are very faded and look terrible.


Yes, I agree! I replaced the strap on my Bal City with an adjustable fabric one, but if I had it to do over again I wouldn't buy a City bag. Mine was a birthday present from The Hubster, though, so I'll never sell it.


----------



## TLeela

I am joining!! We are expecting our first little one in April and will have to learn to prioritize my finances (or whatever I get from maternity leave)! I am very happy with my collection now (except for a chanel WOC which I can live without for now...) best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I had to smile at your “closeted evening bag hoarder” comment. This would be me if I had _any_ evening “events” in my life at all! Every time I’m in Bottega Veneta, I ask them to open the drawer with all the Knot clutches so I can just stare at all the pretty candies. Too bad I live in a place where “festive attire” just means, “no fleece!”


OMG! This drives me crazy. I get being “comfortable” but, nice looking clothes are comfortable too.  I don’t get how people will wear anything anywhere.

I was at the nail salon yesterday. A woman came in wearing a onesie pajama outfit similar to this except it wasn’t even festive. It was grey and black stripes.  Her feet were stuffed into stained Uggs.

She looked ridiculous. There is no excuse for coming out looking like this. If you have the money to get your nails done you don’t have to wear stained shoes. You can also get a pair of jeans and a hoodie or sweater.

Also, Mr. S & I went out on Friday night. We’re still exploring our new city because we lost so much time with me having three surgeries and massive thyroid issues over the spring and summer. So we went to 4 different upscale bar / restaurants.  All were listed in the city magazine as some of the top ones.  People were dressed like they were going to dig potatoes. Casual is one thing but adult women in tobaggan caps and guys in plaid shirt over graphic T’s... at “nice” locations??? C’mon!!!  There is nice casual. But there is also cocktail wear, date night wear, dinner wear. These categories do exist and don’t require anyone to wear a corset or a dinner jacket. Sheesh!


ElainePG said:


> This cracked me up... pretty much my situation as well!
> 
> Even when we head three hours north to The Big City, where you'd think it would be dressier, I'm constantly shocked at what people think is appropriate clothing to wear to the opera. The Hubster and I always look nice but I've actually seen men there in shorts, and women in leggings!


 Again I say, Argh!


whateve said:


> I can't imagine not investing. I've been investing since I was a teenager. Even before that, my grandparents and parents set up investment accounts for me. We live off our investment accounts now. My son already has a huge retirement account and other investments.


I think a lot of this is economic advantage and cultural on a family level. I was taught to save and invest my by parents via role modeling. I think they may have mentioned it once or twice. But it was such a strong part of our family culture that I picked it up without much tutelage or active encouragement. So, I’m big on saving and investing.

In contrast, Mr. S’s family has never saved. They were lower middle class and didn’t have much _to_ save.  Income from both parents working just covered bills for a household with 5 kids. So there wasn’t opportunity. No fault of theirs. You can’t get blood from a turnip.

But, as a result, Mr. S didn’t save at all until mentors in jobs shared the concept with him. We even struggled at first in our marriage because our value systems were so different.  Luckily he’s a smart man and fairly quickly “got” the concept so I didn’t have to kill him off for the insurance money - which I would have then saved. 

You can live off your investments because you had grandparents and parents to set them up for you and teach you to contribute and maintain them. I’m sure as a result you’ll also inherit. Generational wealth is a HUGE advantage that MOST people don’t have.

I’m just offering this because I think it’s easy for those of us with extra capacity, a culture of saving, or generations who paved the way to be bewildered when others don’t save.  But, it’s really a huge gift and extreme advantage to be taught to invest and to be able to do so.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> I can't imagine not investing. I've been investing since I was a teenager. Even before that, my grandparents and parents set up investment accounts for me. We live off our investment accounts now. My son already has a huge retirement account and other investments.



It's great to start somewhere, anywhere with investing!

I grew up knowing how to manage money on a monthly basis but was not taught to save or invest, as we had next to nothing. That continued into the first half of my adult life while I was a student and worked hourly jobs with very low pay. After getting a more "regular" job I was able to start peeling off a % every month to a retirement account and building cash reserves. Still need to do more (i.e. increase my annual % of savings) but I decided it was more important to just start. Really wish I had done so earlier in life but of course we can't change history. I recently changed jobs for a better benefits package and to diversify how I can build long term savings.

Edit:
Oh! and @Sparkletastic - my husband and I come from very different backgrounds. His is definitely a story of generational wealth and support whereas I had a limited amount of extras, including no help with basics like health care costs starting at a young age. We saw a financial counselor prior to getting married and it was one of the best things I have ever done. I chat people up about it if the topic is appropriate, as it's so important to figure out how to get on the same page with money management in a relationship. It was a relief to have a professional assist us with analyzing spending and debt, and to develop a common vocabulary that was not guilt- or value-laden. Seriously, it cost us all of $600 for multiple sessions and so much assistance. That was 15 years ago and I am still drawing on the information we gleaned.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> *Pros:*
> 1. Even though studs are pretty much over, I still like them.
> 2. The weight, which is 1.1 pounds.
> 3. It has a nice wide strap.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 1. The clasp is very fiddly.
> 2. It isn't lined (partly why it's so lightweight) which makes it uber-slouchy and also kind of lumpy looking.
> 3. It's my only N/S bag (taller than it is wide) and I'm not sure if that's the most flattering look for me.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> So I'm going to use the heck out of it for the next few weeks, and just see what I think.


I love this bag of yours but I think the issue you may be facing is the color. You have a lot of black in your wardrobe so it may be harder to wear brown. 

And are rockstuds over?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> This looks very inviting!





vink said:


> I love the color of your blue bag.





Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful!  How do you decide what to leave in bags and what to display. I have all my bags on display because I just love looking at them.



Thank you all!

Sparkle, display choices are based on ease of access largely. If I’m doubling up (one bag row laid on another), I make sure I use dust bags and padding, and that the lower bags are ‘smooshy’ enough to not mind another row.


----------



## Dawn Brockman

ElainePG said:


> This cracked me up... pretty much my situation as well!
> 
> Even when we head three hours north to The Big City, where you'd think it would be dressier, I'm constantly shocked at what people think is appropriate clothing to wear to the opera. The Hubster and I always look nice but I've actually seen men there in shorts, and women in leggings!



My 2nd daughter in 2 years is getting married. You just convinced me that although she is doing formal black tie at her event, I really don’t need a Chanel evening bag for the big day [emoji23]


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! This drives me crazy. I get being “comfortable” but, nice looking clothes are comfortable too.  I don’t get how people will wear anything anywhere.
> 
> I was at the nail salon yesterday. A woman came in wearing a onesie pajama outfit similar to this except it wasn’t even festive. It was grey and black stripes.  Her feet were stuffed into stained Uggs.
> 
> She looked ridiculous. There is no excuse for coming out looking like this. If you have the money to get your nails done you don’t have to wear stained shoes. You can also get a pair of jeans and a hoodie or sweater.
> 
> Also, Mr. S & I went out on Friday night. We’re still exploring our new city because we lost so much time with me having three surgeries and massive thyroid issues over the spring and summer. So we went to 4 different upscale bar / restaurants.  All were listed in the city magazine as some of the top ones.  People were dressed like they were going to dig potatoes. Casual is one thing but adult women in tobaggan caps and guys in plaid shirt over graphic T’s... at “nice” locations??? C’mon!!!  There is nice casual. But there is also cocktail wear, date night wear, dinner wear. These categories do exist and don’t require anyone to wear a corset or a dinner jacket. Sheesh!
> Again I say, Argh!
> I think a lot of this is economic advantage and cultural on a family level. I was taught to save and invest my by parents via role modeling. I think they may have mentioned it once or twice. But it was such a strong part of our family culture that I picked it up without much tutelage or active encouragement. So, I’m big on saving and investing.
> 
> In contrast, Mr. S’s family has never saved. They were lower middle class and didn’t have much _to_ save.  Income from both parents working just covered bills for a household with 5 kids. So there wasn’t opportunity. No fault of theirs. You can’t get blood from a turnip.
> 
> But, as a result, Mr. S didn’t save at all until mentors in jobs shared the concept with him. We even struggled at first in our marriage because our value systems were so different.  Luckily he’s a smart man and fairly quickly “got” the concept so I didn’t have to kill him off for the insurance money - which I would have then saved.
> 
> You can live off your investments because you had grandparents and parents to set them up for you and teach you to contribute and maintain them. I’m sure as a result you’ll also inherit. Generational wealth is a HUGE advantage that MOST people don’t have.
> 
> I’m just offering this because I think it’s easy for those of us with extra capacity, a culture of saving, or generations who paved the way to be bewildered when others don’t save.  But, it’s really a huge gift and extreme advantage to be taught to invest and to be able to do so.


Actually I'm not going to inherit anything. My grandparents on my father's side had nothing. He was supporting them. My grandparents on my mother's side left everything to their children. My parents had some financial downturns. There were some recessions. They spent everything they had just to live at the end. My father left everything to my sister. (That still hurts.) There wasn't much there and she was living with him at the time, so either he did it because he thought she needed it more or in appreciation for her taking care of him at the end.

The money that was invested for me as a child was all lost, both from recessions and bad investments. Everything we have is from investing money we earned. DH and I started a business and used the profits from that to establish our nest egg.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> Actually I'm not going to inherit anything. My grandparents on my father's side had nothing. He was supporting them. My grandparents on my mother's side left everything to their children. My parents had some financial downturns. There were some recessions. They spent everything they had just to live at the end. My father left everything to my sister. (That still hurts.) There wasn't much there and she was living with him at the time, so either he did it because he thought she needed it more or in appreciation for her taking care of him at the end.
> 
> The money that was invested for me as a child was all lost, both from recessions and bad investments. Everything we have is from investing money we earned. DH and I started a business and used the profits from that to establish our nest egg.



No financial road is ever perfectly smooth, is it? 

I've been sneaking up on establishing my own business and already do contract work from time to time. I have found I can make a lot more even with spotty contracting in addition to my day job and, even after taxes and overhead, that it's a more efficient way of building some reserves to either invest or put toward our house (just another form of investment). When I figured out that I was going nowhere quick, financially, I was in my mid 20s. I headed to grad school in part just to be more employable and flexible with work. I understand that school isn't for everyone, but for me it made the difference between being viably employed as opposed to working for peanuts with the potential to be out of work should I get injured.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy you’re back. You were missed.
> My mother is ridiculously cheap. She will never buy truly nice things but, she will buy semi nice things in categories she just doesn’t use like china or evening wear. Then they sit in cabinets and closets because they are “too nice to use”.  See that as I grew up made me frustrated as she’s also a very bitter woman. I couldn’t understand why she didn’t use her nicer things and just be happy. I’d think - why not give the party you keep talkinh about instead of being frustrated you don’t have friends. Why not either buy the pretty outfit in your current size or lose the weight to fit what you bought - either way enjoying the pretty outfit.
> 
> It seems like self sabotage to me. So, I vowed that I’d never be that way. I use my best china for everything. If I break a price I can always go to the china specialists and get a replacement. I do my best to spend the most on the things I will use every day (bags, clothes, etc.) vs spending the most on “special” items that I won’t see but every blue none.  And, if I get a special thing, I still use it in my every day life. I’ll wear my best mink coat to Target. Lol!  And even with my attitude, it’s STILL sometimes hard not to self limit and tell myself to “save a thing” for ???????
> 
> This is one reason I try to wear my things right away. I don’t want the barrier in my head that it’s too _whatever_ and then I don’t incorporate it into my daily life.
> 
> I can’t wait for your mod shots on the LD. They could help me finally pull the trigger on one for me!  If I had to say what bags I’ve never owned most want to add and just haven’t pulled the trigger they’d be the Gucci Dionysus the Bal City and the Lady Dior. I haven’t added the GD because I haven’t seen the perfect material / color yet. I haven’t added the Bal City because the one I want is black and it would have to be a back up in a “use” category for me. And I haven’t added the LD because I am not sure about the medium’s opening but I feel anything smaller would be problematic. I also am not a fan of the new, thicker strap or the strap charms.
> The Reverse LI or LI would be good for my ivory Chanel!
> 
> I’m realizing the color is a lot of the issue. I adore the ivory Dior that Mr. S bought me but I struggle to wear it with what I have. I only own one pair of brown heels, I don’t own any navy or ivory shoes. I own gold and that would work for my Dior but not for the Chanel which has dull shw. So since, I think that color bag would look nice with a non black shoe, I struggle. Same with clothes. I just started buying more navy and blue but I have zero earth tones in my wardrobe which I think also would compliment it well. When I wear my usual black / white / grey / red / jewel tones palette, it just is never the perfect (or even 2nd best, 3rd best or 4th best option.)
> 
> That being said, I’m all excited to buy a few more things just to wear with the ivory Diorama and headed to the mall today to do so.  Not so much with the Chanel. So I’m thinking that as much as I hate to say it, it needs to go. One of my BFF’s (who doesn’t “get” my purse obsession and only owns <gas> one bag, but who loves me enough to have learned to speak my language) suggested that instead of me looking at selling the bag as a loss of something unique in my collection that I just get rid of it and buy myself a different unique bag for my collection that I’ll actually use and love. She said to take the proceeds from the C and put it towards something else that I not only love but will feel is a cool addition to my collection.
> 
> When she said that it was like rockets went off in my head. Lol!  I got like a little kid thinking of how much fun it would be to hunt a very special, unique, collectible bag that I’d actually love to wear.  It’s good to get input!  Whoop! Let the games begin!!!!
> Thanks! I was wondering where it went. Lol!  But I think this will make it easier.
> Beautiful!  How do you decide what to leave in bags and what to display. I have all my bags on display because I just love looking at them.


That’s a bit sad about your mother. I’m sorry you feel she set a bad example. Guess it’s up to you to break the cycle with your DD 

On the ivory bag, I think you may be overthinking your colour palette. I find white and ivory to be quite forgiving accessories colours. Try an all black outfit with a jewel toned coat, and a white bag. Or pastels with white bag. I do find duochrome palettes with navy / ivory very chic, and I do wear them, but I don’t think you need ivory or navy shoes.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> Actually I'm not going to inherit anything. My grandparents on my father's side had nothing. He was supporting them. My grandparents on my mother's side left everything to their children. My parents had some financial downturns. There were some recessions. They spent everything they had just to live at the end. My father left everything to my sister. (That still hurts.) There wasn't much there and she was living with him at the time, so either he did it because he thought she needed it more or in appreciation for her taking care of him at the end.
> 
> The money that was invested for me as a child was all lost, both from recessions and bad investments. Everything we have is from investing money we earned. DH and I started a business and used the profits from that to establish our nest egg.


Well done you, for your self reliance and intelligence. You will make your children’s lives better than your own, which is what every parent hopes to do.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> *Pros:*
> 1. Even though studs are pretty much over, I still like them.
> 2. The weight, which is 1.1 pounds.
> 3. It has a nice wide strap.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 1. The clasp is very fiddly.
> 2. It isn't lined (partly why it's so lightweight) which makes it uber-slouchy and also kind of lumpy looking.
> 3. It's my only N/S bag (taller than it is wide) and I'm not sure if that's the most flattering look for me.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> So I'm going to use the heck out of it for the next few weeks, and just see what I think.


Sounds quite balanced in terms of pros vs cons! Not an easy decision. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! This drives me crazy. I get being “comfortable” but, nice looking clothes are comfortable too.  I don’t get how people will wear anything anywhere.
> 
> I was at the nail salon yesterday. A woman came in wearing a onesie pajama outfit similar to this except it wasn’t even festive. It was grey and black stripes.  Her feet were stuffed into stained Uggs.
> 
> She looked ridiculous. There is no excuse for coming out looking like this. If you have the money to get your nails done you don’t have to wear stained shoes. You can also get a pair of jeans and a hoodie or sweater.
> 
> Also, Mr. S & I went out on Friday night. We’re still exploring our new city because we lost so much time with me having three surgeries and massive thyroid issues over the spring and summer. So we went to 4 different upscale bar / restaurants.  All were listed in the city magazine as some of the top ones.  People were dressed like they were going to dig potatoes. Casual is one thing but adult women in tobaggan caps and guys in plaid shirt over graphic T’s... at “nice” locations??? C’mon!!!  There is nice casual. But there is also cocktail wear, date night wear, dinner wear. These categories do exist and don’t require anyone to wear a corset or a dinner jacket. Sheesh!
> Again I say, Argh!
> I think a lot of this is economic advantage and cultural on a family level. I was taught to save and invest my by parents via role modeling. I think they may have mentioned it once or twice. But it was such a strong part of our family culture that I picked it up without much tutelage or active encouragement. So, I’m big on saving and investing.
> 
> In contrast, Mr. S’s family has never saved. They were lower middle class and didn’t have much _to_ save.  Income from both parents working just covered bills for a household with 5 kids. So there wasn’t opportunity. No fault of theirs. You can’t get blood from a turnip.
> 
> But, as a result, Mr. S didn’t save at all until mentors in jobs shared the concept with him. We even struggled at first in our marriage because our value systems were so different.  Luckily he’s a smart man and fairly quickly “got” the concept so I didn’t have to kill him off for the insurance money - which I would have then saved.
> 
> You can live off your investments because you had grandparents and parents to set them up for you and teach you to contribute and maintain them. I’m sure as a result you’ll also inherit. Generational wealth is a HUGE advantage that MOST people don’t have.
> 
> I’m just offering this because I think it’s easy for those of us with extra capacity, a culture of saving, or generations who paved the way to be bewildered when others don’t save.  But, it’s really a huge gift and extreme advantage to be taught to invest and to be able to do so.



I do not come from money personally and it is interesting to see how different my sisters and I are in “nice” settings. I am very in tune with social queues and I rather be over dressed than underdressed... my sister will wear leggings and a crop top with a plaid shirt over it to fine dining (literally, she did this when my boyfriend and I took her to dinner). And she is older than me... I think it really is interesting to see. I have friends who are spoiled trust fund babies and will wear club clothing to fancy dinners. Imo everything is about what that person values to themselves and how they want others to perceive them/if they want to blend in or just don’t care


----------



## whateve

pdxhb said:


> No financial road is ever perfectly smooth, is it?
> 
> I've been sneaking up on establishing my own business and already do contract work from time to time. I have found I can make a lot more even with spotty contracting in addition to my day job and, even after taxes and overhead, that it's a more efficient way of building some reserves to either invest or put toward our house (just another form of investment). When I figured out that I was going nowhere quick, financially, I was in my mid 20s. I headed to grad school in part just to be more employable and flexible with work. I understand that school isn't for everyone, but for me it made the difference between being viably employed as opposed to working for peanuts with the potential to be out of work should I get injured.


Good for you going back to school! I always meant to get an advanced degree but once I was out of school, it was too hard to go back. Plus I got a great job right out of school and my career took off quickly. Our son went to JC for a few years but firmly believes he doesn't need a degree. He does consulting work on his own and does really well. He makes a lot more money than he would if he were working on salary. We worry what will happen if his contracts end but he is so resourceful that he always finds something. He started his own business when he was 13.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m completely unemployable and turning 40 next autumn so i might as well start a phd program right?  That’s what I’m assuming, so....my applications are going out right now and if an amazing job doesn’t land on my doorstep between now and august, I am going to start a 4 year program just as I turn 40.  I feel like being a middle aged student is nothing to be proud about, but at least I have 4 gorgeous, amazing thriving kids, a fabulous marriage, and....they do pay a smallish salary for the program and I should be able to....I dunno, teach, after that...?  I just know that right now I have no other option than full time meal prep and laundry, so doctoral program it is.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and by the way I ended up not getting a celebratory anything. so much willpower!  I ended up spending my bag money from a sold fendi and YSL on.... GRE exam registration fees and sending a chunk of money off my paypal to my bank account to make amends with my husband about overspending on unnecessary fashion purchases in November/December.   I would need to sell one more bag and send the cash to our account in order for him to get off my back already about my autumn spending.  THEN maybe I can start saving up for 2019 trip experiences, including family summer camp and a separate autumn trip to NYC with my eldest....  No new bags for me coming up. 

But 3 totes are on the way so don’t feel bad for me.  A black Gucci, a taupe Prada, and an Orange ferragamo.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> Good for you going back to school! I always meant to get an advanced degree but once I was out of school, it was too hard to go back. Plus I got a great job right out of school and my career took off quickly. Our son went to JC for a few years but firmly believes he doesn't need a degree. He does consulting work on his own and does really well. He makes a lot more money than he would if he were working on salary. We worry what will happen if his contracts end but he is so resourceful that he always finds something. He started his own business when he was 13.


It sounds like you really had the momentum to not need to go back to school - which is truly great!
I would tend to agree with your son, too. If it were possible to do my job without the degree I would. Other than discrete subject area expertise or specific skills and training, the primary benefit of going to school IMO is that it can teach young adults how to be self directed and responsible. But for a person to be working solidly since their teen years and even starting a business at that early time, that responsibility is already there!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m completely unemployable and turning 40 next autumn so i might as well start a phd program right?  That’s what I’m assuming, so....my applications are going out right now and if an amazing job doesn’t land on my doorstep between now and august, I am going to start a 4 year program just as I turn 40.  I feel like being a middle aged student is nothing to be proud about, but at least I have 4 gorgeous, amazing thriving kids, a fabulous marriage, and....they do pay a smallish salary for the program and I should be able to....I dunno, teach, after that...?  I just know that right now I have no other option than full time meal prep and laundry, so doctoral program it is.


pshaw! Education is a job, a very important one. By the time your children are a little less dependent on you, you'll be an expert in your area.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and by the way I ended up not getting a celebratory anything. so much willpower!  I ended up spending my bag money from a sold fendi and YSL on.... GRE exam registration fees and sending a chunk of money off my paypal to my bank account to make amends with my husband about overspending on unnecessary fashion purchases in November/December.   I would need to sell one more bag and send the cash to our account in order for him to get off my back already about my autumn spending.  THEN maybe I can start saving up for 2019 trip experiences, including family summer camp and a separate autumn trip to NYC with my eldest....  No new bags for me coming up.
> 
> But 3 totes are on the way so don’t feel bad for me.  A black Gucci, a taupe Prada, and an Orange ferragamo.


Responsible lady! Can't wait to see your new bags. You're setting an awesome example.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag of yours but I think the issue you may be facing is the color. You have a lot of black in your wardrobe so it may be harder to wear brown.
> 
> And are rockstuds over?


Hmmm... I hadn't thought about that. But I don't think I mind wearing a pop of brown with black... wasn't @Miss_Dawn telling us the story of seeing a woman carrying "her" brown Prada bag while wearing a black outfit, and looking very pulled-together? 

I think it's more that I'm not in love with the color brown itself, rather than that it doesn't match my outfits. I only bought this bag (well, actually it was "free" in a manner of speaking with Nordstrom Notes) because I though I really oughta have ONE brown bag in my collection.

Not sure if rockstuds are over or not. I figure if *I* know about a trend, it's probably over!


----------



## ElainePG

Dawn Brockman said:


> My 2nd daughter in 2 years is getting married. You just convinced me that although she is doing formal black tie at her event, I really don’t need a Chanel evening bag for the big day [emoji23]


Too funny! 
And congrats on the upcoming wedding!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ElainePG said:


> Hmmm... I hadn't thought about that. But I don't think I mind wearing a pop of brown with black... wasn't @Miss_Dawn telling us the story of seeing a woman carrying "her" brown Prada bag while wearing a black outfit, and looking very pulled-together?
> 
> I think it's more that I'm not in love with the color brown itself, rather than that it doesn't match my outfits. I only bought this bag (well, actually it was "free" in a manner of speaking with Nordstrom Notes) because I though I really oughta have ONE brown bag in my collection.
> 
> Not sure if rockstuds are over or not. I figure if *I* know about a trend, it's probably over!



I believe that studs will never die. Especially rockstuds! Love them.


----------



## whateve

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> I do not come from money personally and it is interesting to see how different my sisters and I are in “nice” settings. I am very in tune with social queues and I rather be over dressed than underdressed... my sister will wear leggings and a crop top with a plaid shirt over it to fine dining (literally, she did this when my boyfriend and I took her to dinner). And she is older than me... I think it really is interesting to see. I have friends who are spoiled trust fund babies and will wear club clothing to fancy dinners. Imo everything is about what that person values to themselves and how they want others to perceive them/if they want to blend in or just don’t care


My DH hates to dress up. He did dress up when he was young and working. Since he doesn't dress up, I don't dress up as much as I might.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Hmmm... I hadn't thought about that. But I don't think I mind wearing a pop of brown with black... wasn't @Miss_Dawn telling us the story of seeing a woman carrying "her" brown Prada bag while wearing a black outfit, and looking very pulled-together?
> 
> I think it's more that I'm not in love with the color brown itself, rather than that it doesn't match my outfits. I only bought this bag (well, actually it was "free" in a manner of speaking with Nordstrom Notes) because I though I really oughta have ONE brown bag in my collection.
> 
> Not sure if rockstuds are over or not. I figure if *I* know about a trend, it's probably over!


I don't love brown but I have several brown bags that I love. I even think that for these particular bags, brown is the perfect color for them. I always have the shoe problem as I never had shoes in the right shade of brown to match. I just stopped worrying about it.


----------



## ElainePG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I believe that studs will never die. Especially rockstuds! Love them.


I've been loving the rockstud bags ever since I first saw them, what was it, maybe 5 years ago? The only thing I didn't like was when the studs were right on the strap, because I couldn't figure out how the bag could be carried without pain. (see below) I mean, does that make any sense????

But the one I have is stud-free on the strap (and thus pain-free!), and the strap is nice and wide, which is definitely a plus.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I don't love brown but I have several brown bags that I love. I even think that for these particular bags, brown is the perfect color for them. I always have the shoe problem as I never had shoes in the right shade of brown to match. I just stopped worrying about it.


I thought they recently repealed the law about the shoes matching the bag????


----------



## Dawn Brockman

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I believe that studs will never die. Especially rockstuds! Love them.



I agree I think Rockstuds are here to stay.
Personally I think some of the pumps are the most sexy pumps ever made. Too bad my 60 yo feet say “no”.


----------



## ElainePG

Dawn Brockman said:


> I agree I think Rockstuds are here to stay.
> Personally I think some of the pumps are the most sexy pumps ever made. Too bad my 60 yo feet say “no”.


I hear ya!


----------



## essiedub

Okie dokie @*ElainePG* and @*Sparkletastic* here are my modeling shots for the medium and mini Lady Dior bags. 
 Ugh sorry for the zip up fleece and athleisure pants..(Was gardening and then doing the Target thing today)
OMG..And photo quality leaves much to be desired. Why is it so blurry? Let me know if this helps. I really can learn to take better photos or ask DD to help.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Medium
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mini



	

		
			
		

		
	
 One on each shoulder


See where the Medium drops?  Kinda gets in the way.  But now that I have it on, I’ll leave it on for a few days. Sure makes it a bit easier to carry oh and I’m 5’5”


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Okie dokie @*ElainePG* and @*Sparkletastic* here are my modeling shots for the medium and mini Lady Dior bags.
> Ugh sorry for the zip up fleece and athleisure pants..(Was gardening and then doing the Target thing today)
> OMG..And photo quality leaves much to be desired. Why is it so blurry? Let me know if this helps. I really can learn to take better photos or ask DD to help.
> 
> View attachment 4292294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini
> 
> View attachment 4292295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on each shoulder
> 
> 
> See where the Medium drops?  Kinda gets in the way.  But now that I have it on, I’ll leave it on for a few days. Sure makes it a bit easier to carry oh and I’m 5’5”


Thank you for the photos. I'm really loving the size of the Mini, though heaven knows I do NOT need yet one more mini bag! One of my current mini bags would have to go, if I were to get this one. And I just don't see that happening this year.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Okie dokie @*ElainePG* and @*Sparkletastic* here are my modeling shots for the medium and mini Lady Dior bags.
> Ugh sorry for the zip up fleece and athleisure pants..(Was gardening and then doing the Target thing today)
> OMG..And photo quality leaves much to be desired. Why is it so blurry? Let me know if this helps. I really can learn to take better photos or ask DD to help.
> 
> View attachment 4292294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini
> 
> View attachment 4292295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on each shoulder
> 
> 
> See where the Medium drops?  Kinda gets in the way.  But now that I have it on, I’ll leave it on for a few days. Sure makes it a bit easier to carry oh and I’m 5’5”



Ooo - that’s very helpful! 
Because I’m practically a giant, the medium would be just right for me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s a bit sad about your mother. I’m sorry you feel she set a bad example. Guess it’s up to you to break the cycle with your DD
> 
> On the ivory bag, I think you may be overthinking your colour palette. I find white and ivory to be quite forgiving accessories colours. Try an all black outfit with a jewel toned coat, and a white bag. Or pastels with white bag. I do find duochrome palettes with navy / ivory very chic, and I do wear them, but I don’t think you need ivory or navy shoes.


I’m going to try to mix it up but I think I’m pretty set on what I like with what. LOL!!!


Nyc_chihuahua said:


> I do not come from money personally and it is interesting to see how different my sisters and I are in “nice” settings. I am very in tune with social queues and I rather be over dressed than underdressed... my sister will wear leggings and a crop top with a plaid shirt over it to fine dining (literally, she did this when my boyfriend and I took her to dinner). And she is older than me... I think it really is interesting to see. I have friends who are spoiled trust fund babies and will wear club clothing to fancy dinners. Imo everything is about what that person values to themselves and how they want others to perceive them/if they want to blend in or just don’t care


+1 on overdressed v. underdressed.  It’s not more comfortable for super casual clothing than put together clothing. It’s a myth because people pick
the wrong “nice” clothing.
And it’s not about other people. Sometimes, I’ll get teased about being well dressed so obviously I don’t care about other people’s opinions. To me it’s about two things: if you are participating in a social ritual, then participate. I can’t go to some places the Middle East with my head uncovered. I don’t rail against the machine about casual or USA wear and go uncovered.  I conform.

The second is why do you feel so important that you need to be contrary???  If you go to a black tie event wear black tie clothes. Stop acting like your personal issues ***** the tradition, norms and ethos of the event. It’s spoiled and disrespectful to IMO. I’m not going to a hike in a ball gown. Why come to a ball in converse tennis shoes??? SMH!


ElainePG said:


> Hmmm... I hadn't thought about that. But I don't think I mind wearing a pop of brown with black... wasn't @Miss_Dawn telling us the story of seeing a woman carrying "her" brown Prada bag while wearing a black outfit, and looking very pulled-together?
> 
> I think it's more that I'm not in love with the color brown itself, rather than that it doesn't match my outfits. I only bought this bag (well, actually it was "free" in a manner of speaking with Nordstrom Notes) because I though I really oughta have ONE brown bag in my collection.
> 
> Not sure if rockstuds are over or not. I figure if *I* know about a trend, it's probably over!


LOL! I feel a lot of the same way. I always seem to be on the tail end of trends despite my best efforts. LOL! 





ElainePG said:


> I thought they recently repealed the law about the shoes matching the bag????


Thankfully they did!!! I labored under that law for many a year.





Dawn Brockman said:


> I agree I think Rockstuds are here to stay.
> Personally I think some of the pumps are the most sexy pumps ever made. Too bad my 60 yo feet say “no”.


I like many of the rockstud bags but, don’t care for the rockstud shoes at all. But, I did think they were all still very much “in”.


essiedub said:


> Okie dokie @*ElainePG* and @*Sparkletastic* here are my modeling shots for the medium and mini Lady Dior bags.
> Ugh sorry for the zip up fleece and athleisure pants..(Was gardening and then doing the Target thing today)
> OMG..And photo quality leaves much to be desired. Why is it so blurry? Let me know if this helps. I really can learn to take better photos or ask DD to help.
> 
> View attachment 4292294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini
> 
> View attachment 4292295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on each shoulder
> 
> 
> See where the Medium drops?  Kinda gets in the way.  But now that I have it on, I’ll leave it on for a few days. Sure makes it a bit easier to carry oh and I’m 5’5”


Thanks for the mod shots!!!! I’m going to Dior next weekend to play around with some bags and see what I come up with. I’m 5’8” so I may be able to get away with some longer strap drops.


----------



## Sparkletastic

OMG! Mr. S. surprised me with another Xmas gift in anticipation for our NYE night out!!!  

I gotta take some pics and share. To be continued...


----------



## Rhl2987

TLeela said:


> I am joining!! We are expecting our first little one in April and will have to learn to prioritize my finances (or whatever I get from maternity leave)! I am very happy with my collection now (except for a chanel WOC which I can live without for now...) best of luck to everyone!


We are expecting our first in April too! Congrats!!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to try to mix it up but I think I’m pretty set on what I like with what. LOL!!!
> +1 on overdressed v. underdressed.  It’s not more comfortable for super casual clothing than put together clothing. It’s a myth because people pick
> the wrong “nice” clothing.
> And it’s not about other people. Sometimes, I’ll get teased about being well dressed so obviously I don’t care about other people’s opinions. To me it’s about two things: if you are participating in a social ritual, then participate. I can’t go to some places the Middle East with my head uncovered. I don’t rail against the machine about casual or USA wear and go uncovered.  I conform.
> 
> The second is why do you feel so important that you need to be contrary???  If you go to a black tie event wear black tie clothes. Stop acting like your personal issues ***** the tradition, norms and ethos of the event. It’s spoiled and disrespectful to IMO. I’m not going to a hike in a ball gown. Why come to a ball in converse tennis shoes??? SMH!
> LOL! I feel a lot of the same way. I always seem to be on the tail end of trends despite my best efforts. LOL! Thankfully they did!!! I labored under that law for many a year.I like many of the rockstud bags but, don’t care for the rockstud shoes at all. But, I did think they were all still very much “in”.
> Thanks for the mod shots!!!! I’m going to Dior next weekend to play around with some bags and see what I come up with.




Exactly, you put it much better. More a matter of respecting the event/location than my use of blend in. If someone invited you to a wedding and you feel like wearing sneakers, you suck it up because it’s your friends wedding. So, why do otherwise for a dressy dinner?! I don’t get it either! I find most people my age do that a lot (20s). Especially people who care more about looking “sexy” vs appropriate for the event/dinner


----------



## Rhl2987

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m completely unemployable and turning 40 next autumn so i might as well start a phd program right?  That’s what I’m assuming, so....my applications are going out right now and if an amazing job doesn’t land on my doorstep between now and august, I am going to start a 4 year program just as I turn 40.  I feel like being a middle aged student is nothing to be proud about, but at least I have 4 gorgeous, amazing thriving kids, a fabulous marriage, and....they do pay a smallish salary for the program and I should be able to....I dunno, teach, after that...?  I just know that right now I have no other option than full time meal prep and laundry, so doctoral program it is.


Congratulations and GOOD FOR YOU!!! Good luck with your applications!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I think a lot of this is economic advantage and cultural on a family level. I was taught to save and invest my by parents via role modeling. I think they may have mentioned it once or twice. But it was such a strong part of our family culture that I picked it up without much tutelage or active encouragement. So, I’m big on saving and investing.
> 
> In contrast, Mr. S’s family has never saved. They were lower middle class and didn’t have much _to_ save.  Income from both parents working just covered bills for a household with 5 kids. So there wasn’t opportunity. No fault of theirs. You can’t get blood from a turnip.
> 
> But, as a result, Mr. S didn’t save at all until mentors in jobs shared the concept with him. We even struggled at first in our marriage because our value systems were so different.  Luckily he’s a smart man and fairly quickly “got” the concept so I didn’t have to kill him off for the insurance money - which I would have then saved.
> 
> You can live off your investments because you had grandparents and parents to set them up for you and teach you to contribute and maintain them. I’m sure as a result you’ll also inherit. Generational wealth is a HUGE advantage that MOST people don’t have.
> 
> I’m just offering this because I think it’s easy for those of us with extra capacity, a culture of saving, or generations who paved the way to be bewildered when others don’t save.  But, it’s really a huge gift and extreme advantage to be taught to invest and to be able to do so.


Thank you for this nice reminder that people come from all sorts of backgrounds and that people have different values based on how they were raised and what they were taught, what they were fortunate enough to learn in life, and their circumstances. I consider myself extremely lucky to have a grandmother who invested from a very young age (and she is a formidable, strong, empowered woman and the greatest role model). My husband and were raised very differently and this is reflected in who we’ve become, so it’s been a journey to really learn each other, especially in the financial sense. It’s good to have diversity of thought here, and to be connected by our love of handbags!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> We are expecting our first in April too! Congrats!!


Congratulations to both of you!!!!! We can’t wait to see beautiful baby pics!!


Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Exactly, you put it much better. More a matter of respecting the event/location than my use of blend in. If someone invited you to a wedding and you feel like wearing sneakers, you suck it up because it’s your friends wedding. So, why do otherwise for a dressy dinner?! I don’t get it either! I find most people my age do that a lot (20s). Especially people who care more about looking “sexy” vs appropriate for the event/dinner


Yes. It’s not that we can’t be “ourselves”.  It’s that we don’t get to disregard the situation, events or other people because being “us” is so much more important. There is no class of clothing that can’t be comfortable from swimming suit to gown. I’m never uncomfortable in my clothes. So no excuses. It’s just a cop out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!! 

Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !

  

Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!

ME LOVE!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I can't imagine not investing. I've been investing since I was a teenager. Even before that, my grandparents and parents set up investment accounts for me. We live off our investment accounts now. My son already has a huge retirement account and other investments.



That’s so smart! It’s one of the smartest thing I’ve heard on this forum. I actually have an account for DD, but it’s only a saving deposit account. I think I’ll go change it into investment account instead.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m completely unemployable and turning 40 next autumn so i might as well start a phd program right?  That’s what I’m assuming, so....my applications are going out right now and if an amazing job doesn’t land on my doorstep between now and august, I am going to start a 4 year program just as I turn 40.  I feel like being a middle aged student is nothing to be proud about, but at least I have 4 gorgeous, amazing thriving kids, a fabulous marriage, and....they do pay a smallish salary for the program and I should be able to....I dunno, teach, after that...?  I just know that right now I have no other option than full time meal prep and laundry, so doctoral program it is.



Why you’re unemployable? But at least, they’ll pay you for being a TA or RA during the PhD program, right? And what make you think you’ll be employable with the PhD if they can’t hire you with master degree? I don’t mean to be rude, but just wonder what’s the difference? And why you think with a higher degree will likely to get you work? I’m just curious.

And I mean... at the end, even if you can’t find work at all, being a stay at home mom isn’t that bad, I think. My grandma is a stay at home mom her whole life. She’s now living with my mom. I think she’s doing fine. At the age of 92, she’s still strong, walk with her back straight, and can hear things very clearly. I think I wish I could be just like her at the age of 90.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and by the way I ended up not getting a celebratory anything. so much willpower!  I ended up spending my bag money from a sold fendi and YSL on.... GRE exam registration fees and sending a chunk of money off my paypal to my bank account to make amends with my husband about overspending on unnecessary fashion purchases in November/December.   I would need to sell one more bag and send the cash to our account in order for him to get off my back already about my autumn spending.  THEN maybe I can start saving up for 2019 trip experiences, including family summer camp and a separate autumn trip to NYC with my eldest....  No new bags for me coming up.
> 
> But 3 totes are on the way so don’t feel bad for me.  A black Gucci, a taupe Prada, and an Orange ferragamo.



Congratulations! Glad to hear that!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> My DH hates to dress up. He did dress up when he was young and working. Since he doesn't dress up, I don't dress up as much as I might.



Same as my DH. He only wear all the shirts he got from all his races. DD even asks if “daddy has a proper other shirt to wear daily aside from these freebies t-shirt”? I’m mostly half casual so...


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> I've been loving the rockstud bags ever since I first saw them, what was it, maybe 5 years ago? The only thing I didn't like was when the studs were right on the strap, because I couldn't figure out how the bag could be carried without pain. (see below) I mean, does that make any sense????
> 
> But the one I have is stud-free on the strap (and thus pain-free!), and the strap is nice and wide, which is definitely a plus.
> 
> View attachment 4292213



This one is cute!


----------



## vink

essiedub said:


> Okie dokie @*ElainePG* and @*Sparkletastic* here are my modeling shots for the medium and mini Lady Dior bags.
> Ugh sorry for the zip up fleece and athleisure pants..(Was gardening and then doing the Target thing today)
> OMG..And photo quality leaves much to be desired. Why is it so blurry? Let me know if this helps. I really can learn to take better photos or ask DD to help.
> 
> View attachment 4292294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini
> 
> View attachment 4292295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One on each shoulder
> 
> 
> See where the Medium drops?  Kinda gets in the way.  But now that I have it on, I’ll leave it on for a few days. Sure makes it a bit easier to carry[emoji14] oh and I’m 5’5”



You make me miss mine. Maybe after I get home, I’ll bring it out.

And don’t ever excuse for the fleece. I wish I live in where I get the opportunity to wear such clothing. It’s too hot here. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! Mr. S. surprised me with another Xmas gift in anticipation for our NYE night out!!!
> 
> I gotta take some pics and share. To be continued...



Yay! Show us!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!



That Is So Pretty!!!!!!


----------



## ipsum

whateve said:


> I can't imagine not investing. I've been investing since I was a teenager. Even before that, my grandparents and parents set up investment accounts for me. We live off our investment accounts now. My son already has a huge retirement account and other investments.


Awesome! What are good investment targets at the moment? Thanks for encouragement! This is my new year resolution.


----------



## vink

For January challenge, I’ll go with the New Year New Bag. I’m guilty of getting a Chanel flap this month. So, I’ll wear that in January. I haven’t gotten a chance to wear it yet coz I got it only a couple of days before leaving for the this trip to DH home town and it’s a jersey flap so... definitely not a heavy weight material. I do bring my navy blue Gabrielle with me though and it’s totally love. [emoji4] It totally doesn’t hold much despite the size and how it look, but I like it on me a lot. 

And I break my shopping spell on shoes! I said I only have 2 pairs of shoes and both are sneakers. Now I have 4. I went to a shopping mall yesterday and found a Hush puppies shop and they were having an end of the year sale of 50% off for everything and I got 2 pairs. One is a beige flat that looks really polish and another one is a strappy sport sandals. Both comes out so much cheaper than the price of one pair alone. I’m so happy! So, that’s a new year present for myself. [emoji4] And to think about it, maybe the jersey flap and both Burberry scarves are Christmas present to myself. [emoji848][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] 







She’s a dark navy blue all over even though she looks black here. [emoji4]


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy you’re back. You were missed.
> My mother is ridiculously cheap. She will never buy truly nice things but, she will buy semi nice things in categories she just doesn’t use like china or evening wear. Then they sit in cabinets and closets because they are “too nice to use”.  See that as I grew up made me frustrated as she’s also a very bitter woman. I couldn’t understand why she didn’t use her nicer things and just be happy. I’d think - why not give the party you keep talkinh about instead of being frustrated you don’t have friends. Why not either buy the pretty outfit in your current size or lose the weight to fit what you bought - either way enjoying the pretty outfit.
> 
> It seems like self sabotage to me. So, I vowed that I’d never be that way. I use my best china for everything. If I break a price I can always go to the china specialists and get a replacement. I do my best to spend the most on the things I will use every day (bags, clothes, etc.) vs spending the most on “special” items that I won’t see but every blue none.  And, if I get a special thing, I still use it in my every day life. I’ll wear my best mink coat to Target. Lol!  And even with my attitude, it’s STILL sometimes hard not to self limit and tell myself to “save a thing” for ???????
> 
> This is one reason I try to wear my things right away. I don’t want the barrier in my head that it’s too _whatever_ and then I don’t incorporate it into my daily life.
> 
> I can’t wait for your mod shots on the LD. They could help me finally pull the trigger on one for me!  If I had to say what bags I’ve never owned most want to add and just haven’t pulled the trigger they’d be the Gucci Dionysus the Bal City and the Lady Dior. I haven’t added the GD because I haven’t seen the perfect material / color yet. I haven’t added the Bal City because the one I want is black and it would have to be a back up in a “use” category for me. And I haven’t added the LD because I am not sure about the medium’s opening but I feel anything smaller would be problematic. I also am not a fan of the new, thicker strap or the strap charms.
> The Reverse LI or LI would be good for my ivory Chanel!
> 
> I’m realizing the color is a lot of the issue. I adore the ivory Dior that Mr. S bought me but I struggle to wear it with what I have. I only own one pair of brown heels, I don’t own any navy or ivory shoes. I own gold and that would work for my Dior but not for the Chanel which has dull shw. So since, I think that color bag would look nice with a non black shoe, I struggle. Same with clothes. I just started buying more navy and blue but I have zero earth tones in my wardrobe which I think also would compliment it well. When I wear my usual black / white / grey / red / jewel tones palette, it just is never the perfect (or even 2nd best, 3rd best or 4th best option.)
> 
> That being said, I’m all excited to buy a few more things just to wear with the ivory Diorama and headed to the mall today to do so.  Not so much with the Chanel. So I’m thinking that as much as I hate to say it, it needs to go. One of my BFF’s (who doesn’t “get” my purse obsession and only owns <gas> one bag, but who loves me enough to have learned to speak my language) suggested that instead of me looking at selling the bag as a loss of something unique in my collection that I just get rid of it and buy myself a different unique bag for my collection that I’ll actually use and love. She said to take the proceeds from the C and put it towards something else that I not only love but will feel is a cool addition to my collection.
> 
> When she said that it was like rockets went off in my head. Lol!  I got like a little kid thinking of how much fun it would be to hunt a very special, unique, collectible bag that I’d actually love to wear.  It’s good to get input!  Whoop! Let the games begin!!!!
> Thanks! I was wondering where it went. Lol!  But I think this will make it easier.
> Beautiful!  How do you decide what to leave in bags and what to display. I have all my bags on display because I just love looking at them.


Do you have silver earrings to pair with the hardware? I think ivory looks good against dark/light navy or yellow blouse paired with white trousers. If you can't make it work, of course it'd be better to substitute it with the model you actually love as your BFF suggested


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


Ooh so pretty! Love how the flower petals are hearts! Will you show us your red gown? 
P.S. yes yes go look at the Lady Diors ( you too @*cookiefiend @whateve @ElainePG*) there are some interesting iterations but I’d stick with the classic cannage...check out the dove grey lambskin..Le sigh.. but no more for me


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> For January challenge, I’ll go with the New Year New Bag. I’m guilty of getting a Chanel flap this month. So, I’ll wear that in January. I haven’t gotten a chance to wear it yet coz I got it only a couple of days before leaving for the this trip to DH home town and it’s a jersey flap so... definitely not a heavy weight material. I do bring my navy blue Gabrielle with me though and it’s totally love. [emoji4] It totally doesn’t hold much despite the size and how it look, but I like it on me a lot.
> 
> And I break my shopping spell on shoes! I said I only have 2 pairs of shoes and both are sneakers. Now I have 4. I went to a shopping mall yesterday and found a Hush puppies shop and they were having an end of the year sale of 50% off for everything and I got 2 pairs. One is a beige flat that looks really polish and another one is a strappy sport sandals. Both comes out so much cheaper than the price of one pair alone. I’m so happy! So, that’s a new year present for myself. [emoji4] And to think about it, maybe the jersey flap and both Burberry scarves are Christmas present to myself. [emoji848][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s a dark navy blue all over even though she looks black here. [emoji4]


Share pics of your new Chanel! 


ipsum said:


> Do you have silver earrings to pair with the hardware? I think ivory looks good against dark/light navy or yellow blouse paired with white trousers. If you can't make it work, of course it'd be better to substitute it with the model you actually love as your BFF suggested
> 
> View attachment 4292436
> View attachment 4292438


Most of my earrings are white gold so I can pair then with the bag. but, it’s just not love.


----------



## vink

Trying to show the real color.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


That will be stunning with a red gown! Happy New Year!!


----------



## whateve

ipsum said:


> Awesome! What are good investment targets at the moment? Thanks for encouragement! This is my new year resolution.


The market is down now so it is a good time to get in. I would suggest mutual funds. They are less volatile than individual securities and you can choose one that isn't too risky, if that is what you want. It makes a difference if you will need to draw out the income on a regular basis or if you have time to let it sit and grow.


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> Share pics of your new Chanel!
> Most of my earrings are white gold so I can pair then with the bag. but, it’s just not love.


Then it's easy decision to put her up for sale. 



whateve said:


> The market is down now so it is a good time to get in. I would suggest mutual funds. They are less volatile than individual securities and you can choose one that isn't too risky, if that is what you want. It makes a difference if you will need to draw out the income on a regular basis or if you have time to let it sit and grow.


Thanks for the tip! Which mutual funds are good choices to be considered if I can let it sit and grow 5-10 years? Low administration fee is a must because I'm afraid high costs will eat up all my profits...


----------



## Dawn Brockman

whateve said:


> The market is down now so it is a good time to get in. I would suggest mutual funds. They are less volatile than individual securities and you can choose one that isn't too risky, if that is what you want. It makes a difference if you will need to draw out the income on a regular basis or if you have time to let it sit and grow.



My son is an an attorney and was a finance major. He suggests most people use a no load index fund. He says just by the law of averages, 99% of advisors do not beat the average year after year, so paying a premium for them gets you nothing in the long run. An index fund gives you the market average. Buy the average, hold it, and you yield the average return. Long term, the market has yielded about 8%. Some years up, some years down. But an average of 8.


----------



## Dawn Brockman

Dawn Brockman said:


> My son is an an attorney and was a finance major. He suggests most people use a no load index fund. He says just by the law of averages, 99% of advisors do not beat the average year after year, so paying a premium for them gets you nothing in the long run. An index fund gives you the market average. Buy the average, hold it, and you yield the average return. Long term, the market has yielded about 8%. Some years up, some years down. But an average of 8.



And if you are still working, buy through your company 401k. If not, go someplace like Fidelity and open an account. They charge low fees for many of their products. And as you can see, many of their product offerings are best in class: https://clark.com/personal-finance-credit/best-investment-companies-for-your-money/


----------



## eggtartapproved

@whateve investments are a good idea. I’m considered a low to medium risk investor and have a financial advisor - do you have one? It took me a while to find a good one and honestly it came with a bit of luck that my previous advisors left the firm and my account trickled down to my current advisor. Thankful for that cuz he’s helped me a lot. If you don’t have one, maybe ask friends to recommend one. The administrative process was really painless (maybe depends on where you live though). I think if your low risk, but plan to leave your funds in for a while, I don’t see the harm, unless you will be getting better return by spending your money elsewhere. 

@ElainePG are studs really over?? Cuz I’m still out there looking for the perfect studded bag or shoes for myself [emoji33]

@TLeela congrats on your upcoming new addition to your family!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> Hmmm... I hadn't thought about that. But I don't think I mind wearing a pop of brown with black... wasn't @Miss_Dawn telling us the story of seeing a woman carrying "her" brown Prada bag while wearing a black outfit, and looking very pulled-together?
> 
> I think it's more that I'm not in love with the color brown itself, rather than that it doesn't match my outfits. I only bought this bag (well, actually it was "free" in a manner of speaking with Nordstrom Notes) because I though I really oughta have ONE brown bag in my collection.
> 
> Not sure if rockstuds are over or not. I figure if *I* know about a trend, it's probably over!


Yes, I think she was wearing a black outfit with a khaki jacket and brown bag. I think brown bags and black outfits look absolutely fine.

I agree that men don’t wear brown shoes with black suits etc. That seems wrong for work, to me.

But out and about, I don’t think a brown bag with black outfits jars at all. I just tried googling brown bags with black outfits and a lot of pictures came up. Then I tried googling Hermés gold bag, which is a tan brown shade, and I see that’s carried with lots of black accents (jackets, skirts, trousers) by lots of women as well. 

So I think it's probably fine to not worry about mixing brown with black colour palettes


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> We are expecting our first in April too! Congrats!!


So exciting!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


It's lovely! Yayyy for Mr Sparkle  Have a wonderful NYE carrying it


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> For January challenge, I’ll go with the New Year New Bag. I’m guilty of getting a Chanel flap this month. So, I’ll wear that in January. I haven’t gotten a chance to wear it yet coz I got it only a couple of days before leaving for the this trip to DH home town and it’s a jersey flap so... definitely not a heavy weight material. I do bring my navy blue Gabrielle with me though and it’s totally love. [emoji4] It totally doesn’t hold much despite the size and how it look, but I like it on me a lot.
> 
> And I break my shopping spell on shoes! I said I only have 2 pairs of shoes and both are sneakers. Now I have 4. I went to a shopping mall yesterday and found a Hush puppies shop and they were having an end of the year sale of 50% off for everything and I got 2 pairs. One is a beige flat that looks really polish and another one is a strappy sport sandals. Both comes out so much cheaper than the price of one pair alone. I’m so happy! So, that’s a new year present for myself. [emoji4] And to think about it, maybe the jersey flap and both Burberry scarves are Christmas present to myself. [emoji848][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s a dark navy blue all over even though she looks black here. [emoji4]


Please share. Do you actually mean that you only have 4 pairs of shoes?? WOW!! That is a ton of money saved and used on other things, if so!


----------



## Rhl2987

ipsum said:


> Then it's easy decision to put her up for sale.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Which mutual funds are good choices to be considered if I can let it sit and grow 5-10 years? Low administration fee is a must because I'm afraid high costs will eat up all my profits...


One additional thing to please keep in mind is that some mutual funds have a minimum amount you must invest to get started, so it will be good to keep that in mind as you research. I second others here who have said to look into what your work might offer. That is a really great place to start and some companies will even do matching on the amount you put into your 401k.


----------



## ipsum

@vink
Hush pupipes!  If I don't have "one in, one out" rule I'd have already catched several Hush puppies.



whateve said:


> The market is down now so it is a good time to get in. I would suggest mutual funds. They are less volatile than individual securities and you can choose one that isn't too risky, if that is what you want. It makes a difference if you will need to draw out the income on a regular basis or if you have time to let it sit and grow.





Dawn Brockman said:


> My son is an an attorney and was a finance major. He suggests most people use a no load index fund. He says just by the law of averages, 99% of advisors do not beat the average year after year, so paying a premium for them gets you nothing in the long run. An index fund gives you the market average. Buy the average, hold it, and you yield the average return. Long term, the market has yielded about 8%. Some years up, some years down. But an average of 8.





Dawn Brockman said:


> And if you are still working, buy through your company 401k. If not, go someplace like Fidelity and open an account. They charge low fees for many of their products. And as you can see, many of their product offerings are best in class: https://clark.com/personal-finance-credit/best-investment-companies-for-your-money/





eggtartapproved said:


> @whateve investments are a good idea. I’m considered a low to medium risk investor and have a financial advisor - do you have one? It took me a while to find a good one and honestly it came with a bit of luck that my previous advisors left the firm and my account trickled down to my current advisor. Thankful for that cuz he’s helped me a lot. If you don’t have one, maybe ask friends to recommend one. The administrative process was really painless (maybe depends on where you live though). I think if your low risk, but plan to leave your funds in for a while, I don’t see the harm, unless you will be getting better return by spending your money elsewhere.





Rhl2987 said:


> One additional thing to please keep in mind is that some mutual funds have a minimum amount you must invest to get started, so it will be good to keep that in mind as you research. I second others here who have said to look into what your work might offer. That is a really great place to start and some companies will even do matching on the amount you put into your 401k.


Thank you all for great advice! I've no work tomorrow so I've no reason to put off investing any longer. I'll start with browsing both no load and regular index funds and open an account on Fidelity if they allow me to do it overseas. I live in Europe so, unfortunately, here's no 401k, IRA, 529 plans... Tax policy in America seems very favourable for small investors. It'd be very rewarding to buy my first designer handbag with my profits after a decade or two. The major benefit is definitely putting myself into stricter low buy.

Do you guys mind me posting investing related questions here or should I go to other forums like Reddit?


----------



## Dawn Brockman

ipsum said:


> @vink
> Hush pupipes!  If I don't have "one in, one out" rule I'd have already catched several Hush puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for great advice! I've no work tomorrow so I've no reason to put off investing any longer. I'll start with browsing both no load and regular index funds and open an account on Fidelity if they allow me to do it overseas. I live in Europe so, unfortunately, here's no 401k, IRA, 529 plans... Tax policy in America seems very favourable for small investors. It'd be very rewarding to buy my first designer handbag with my profits after a decade or two. The major benefit is definitely putting myself into stricter low buy.
> 
> Do you guys mind me posting investing related questions here or should I go to other forums like Reddit?



I think you should talk to someone who is operating in your tax/retirement environment!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I have been carrying my medium Lady Dior for the past 2 weeks. It has really grown on me. I used to worry that my wardrobe had to measure up but I decided to stop fixating on that. Today I carried it wearing my beat up old ugly boot-cut corduroys with fleece zip up..very refined and ladylike...Not.  I went to Home Depot and Ikea.  Well it worked.   Anyway my point is that I  am no longer going to save bags for when I meet the Queen.    Mine is a deep dark aubergine patent in the non-puffy cannage.  It is great and worry-free in the rain!  I have always preferred my mini lady Diors because they have the “easier-to-get-into” flap and they are so so cute but... this size sure holds a lot more! I have figured how to best access the contents by lifting and spreading  the flaps.  Another bonus is that things don't spill out even if top is unzipped..(I seem to be allergic to zipping bags).  I also do not use the strap with the medium size. Because of the dark interior, it is hard to find things, so you should use light colored  SLGs.
> 
> 
> I will close by saying that these bags look so much better in person. They just are not very photogenic as my photos below will attest.  Until I saw it in the boutique, I thought they were blah and stodgy. They’re not. They just have that “je ne sais quoi”. Whenever I look at it, i just love it. I would love another in medium in Grey lambskin or that special blue patent one they released for the  Shanghai launch..but they are too expensive for cords and fleece!
> 
> View attachment 4290101
> View attachment 4290102


essiedub, your Lady Dior is beautiful, thanks for sharing your thoughts and pics!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mailed two bags out today. So expensive and such a pain. And still waiting for a Prada return and I need to relist it. Boring!
27 bags right now in my walk-in closet, and it's only slightly too full. So close to the right amount. Two dozen would be perfect for the allotted space. But instead of losing 3 I have 5 purchased & on the way! Wrong direction! 

Oh well. I'm off to a new year's party with my Massaccesi aura which is small but did fit all my essentials plus Cards Against Humanity for the adults to play at the party!


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> That Is So Pretty!!!!!!





essiedub said:


> Ooh so pretty! Love how the flower petals are hearts! Will you show us your red gown?
> P.S. yes yes go look at the Lady Diors ( you too @*cookiefiend @whateve @ElainePG*) there are some interesting iterations but I’d stick with the classic cannage...check out the dove grey lambskin..Le sigh.. but no more for me





pdxhb said:


> That will be stunning with a red gown! Happy New Year!!





Miss_Dawn said:


> It's lovely! Yayyy for Mr Sparkle  Have a wonderful NYE carrying it





dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely adorable!


Thank you!!!


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Please share. Do you actually mean that you only have 4 pairs of shoes?? WOW!! That is a ton of money saved and used on other things, if so!



Yes. I actually have 2 pairs of shoes/sneakers before yesterday. One is an old fashion sneakers from sketchers that I use for gym and exercise. Another is a Nike NMD which I consider a dressier sneakers and wear them daily. My life is quite casual and I just wear it everyday. My husband doesn’t do dinner date and all the places I go can take my dressing just fine. (I don’t think people look at me past my wide-legged pants.) Oh.... I have one pair of the architectural silver heels that I wear for formal events, but that’s all I’ve got. So,.... yeah... my bag closet maybe bigger, but my shoe closet is quite minimal. These 2 additional will be great for the day I want some changes. I normally don’t go over 2 or 3 pairs so this is the most I’ve had. I normally don’t need more than this anyway. Plus, I usually wear my shoes until they’re worn out and then just replace them with a new one so I don’t really have many.


----------



## ipsum

vink said:


> Yes. I actually have 2 pairs of shoes/sneakers before yesterday.


I thought you got 4 pairs for this season but that there's 4 pairs in your entire shoe collection...! That's achievement!!!



Dawn Brockman said:


> I think you should talk to someone who is operating in your tax/retirement environment!


Yeah, good point. My home state supports investing in domestic companies because tax rate for profits is around 35 % on foreign companies so we might end up comparing oranges and apples here after all...

*Happy New Year All! *I'll be less frequent here when my Christmas holiday is over after tomorrow.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@ipsum 
Do you mean that you haven’t started saving for retirement, or that you’re trying to save more besides the current pension pot?

I’m in the UK and it’s not the same as the US, but there are lots of options.


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Yes. I actually have 2 pairs of shoes/sneakers before yesterday. One is an old fashion sneakers from sketchers that I use for gym and exercise. Another is a Nike NMD which I consider a dressier sneakers and wear them daily. My life is quite casual and I just wear it everyday. My husband doesn’t do dinner date and all the places I go can take my dressing just fine. (I don’t think people look at me past my wide-legged pants.) Oh.... I have one pair of the architectural silver heels that I wear for formal events, but that’s all I’ve got. So,.... yeah... my bag closet maybe bigger, but my shoe closet is quite minimal. These 2 additional will be great for the day I want some changes. I normally don’t go over 2 or 3 pairs so this is the most I’ve had. I normally don’t need more than this anyway. Plus, I usually wear my shoes until they’re worn out and then just replace them with a new one so I don’t really have many.


My climate changes to much to be able to do this. I would love to have more open closet space by shoes and boots. As it is I have to store opposite season in huge box to make room for all the boots.


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> @vink
> Hush pupipes!  If I don't have "one in, one out" rule I'd have already catched several Hush puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for great advice! I've no work tomorrow so I've no reason to put off investing any longer. I'll start with browsing both no load and regular index funds and open an account on Fidelity if they allow me to do it overseas. I live in Europe so, unfortunately, here's no 401k, IRA, 529 plans... Tax policy in America seems very favourable for small investors. It'd be very rewarding to buy my first designer handbag with my profits after a decade or two. The major benefit is definitely putting myself into stricter low buy.
> 
> Do you guys mind me posting investing related questions here or should I go to other forums like Reddit?



I don’t have the one-in, one-out rule for shoes, but for me, if neglected, shoes will deteriorate just so much faster in the cabinet and I don’t need many. What I have fits me for every occasions so that’s why I only have what I have. Yes... DH has more shoes than I do. He has more than 10 just for running shoes alone. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] I can never do that. Even at my most into-shoes moment, I think perhaps I’d have one more pair of sneakers and a pair of boots and that’s all. IMHO, shoes worn out fast and if kept in cabinet, they’ll just deteriorate anyway. I don’t see the point of having too many pairs. Unlike bags. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Share pics of your new Chanel!
> Most of my earrings are white gold so I can pair then with the bag. but, it’s just not love.



You know, I think you are just done with this bag. Trying to figure out why, and how to make it work, is taking up an enormous amount of psychic energy. At this point, I don’t think it matters why. The more you talk about it, the more I’m convinced it’s time to just let it go.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Lake Effect said:


> I think of my collection as rather modest in term of the market / retail value. Vintage Coach was not a luxury brand, and as much as current Coach wants to compete, they’re  not listed as a premium brand. That pretty taupe brown Patti I posted last week maybe retailed for $250 in 1997, the year mine was manufactured. I purchased her for less $20  and showered her with some tlc. Also, I am committed to buying on the secondary market when I can, mostly from an upcycle/recycle standpoint. And yeah, my wallet doesn’t mind. So I am a bit of an odd duck here due to my preferences  and the fact that refurbishing vintage Coach is a hobby, for now at least (yet feel very much one of the crowd ).
> Yet even as the odd duck, I share a love of quality leather and craftsmanship and so many of the questions posed here on to buy or not to buy.


I don't think you're an odd duck at all--appreciating pretty bags is what we do here! I love the idea of refurbishing, and if I had the skill. I'd want to do it too, but it's not something I have a natural inclination for. And $250 in 1997 was a lot of money! On another thread, a member said an LV speedy 25 was only $325 in 1998, so that's a pretty comparable cost. Value is all relative, and being able to get bargains doesn't reduce what an item's worth to you.

Coach makes beautiful bags, and I'm glad some of them are finding new life with you.




catsinthebag said:


> That Kelly is a great example of a reseller getting greedy. I believe the color of the bag in your picture is Rose Poupre, which is still fairly new and super desirable. This price is OTT even for a brand new bag, IMO. You’d pay way less buying that bag new in the boutique, _if you could find it.
> _
> And that’s really the problem. Hermes creates the image of scarcity, which makes buyers lose their minds to get that one color that H will never do again after this season. My SA cured me of that one day by pointing out that they may never do _that _shade of blue again, but if I wait, they’ll do a different shade that is just _one hair_ different that the one I’m coveting.
> 
> So what you (not you specifically, Sparkle, I’m talking generally) have to decide is how bad you want that particular shade of pink (or blue, or whatever). For me, I’m sorry, I’m just not gonna spend that amount of money on a bag. I don’t judge someone who does, I just can’t spend my money that way. Over time, I came to realize that I’m OK with the price of, say, an Evelyne new from the boutique, but for a Birkin or Kelly, I’m happier buying vintage bags. I never would have considered a pre-owned bag before, but once I did a lot of looking and learning, I found a few really special, unique bags at way below retail price. Which still means the price is crazy compared to other brands, but that’s how I was able to find my comfort zone.
> 
> Sorry for rambling! It’s just that every time I see one of these bags listed for what is essentially double the retail price, I just shake my head!



This is so interesting! Thanks for the insight/explanation. I'll have to remember that.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I need a celebration bag purchase for finishing my masters thesis, and thus grad school!



Congrats! So exciting!



pdxhb said:


> I am working on gratitude and being aware of how very lucky I am to have my collection. Also am reminding myself on the regular how unusual it is compared to the ladies I know in my day to day life and that it's a real privilege to have fun with a bag collection on any level.


Thanks for this. What a great reminder to start off 2019.



catsinthebag said:


> I had to smile at your “closeted evening bag hoarder” comment. This would be me if I had _any_ evening “events” in my life at all! Every time I’m in Bottega Veneta, I ask them to open the drawer with all the Knot clutches so I can just stare at all the pretty candies. Too bad I live in a place where “festive attire” just means, “no fleece!”





ElainePG said:


> This cracked me up... pretty much my situation as well!
> 
> Even when we head three hours north to The Big City, where you'd think it would be dressier, I'm constantly shocked at what people think is appropriate clothing to wear to the opera. The Hubster and I always look nice but I've actually seen men there in shorts, and women in leggings!





Sparkletastic said:


> +1 on overdressed v. underdressed.  It’s not more comfortable for super casual clothing than put together clothing. It’s a myth because people pick
> the wrong “nice” clothing.
> And it’s not about other people. Sometimes, I’ll get teased about being well dressed so obviously I don’t care about other people’s opinions. To me it’s about two things: if you are participating in a social ritual, then participate. I can’t go to some places the Middle East with my head uncovered. I don’t rail against the machine about casual or USA wear and go uncovered.  I conform.
> 
> The second is why do you feel so important that you need to be contrary???  If you go to a black tie event wear black tie clothes. Stop acting like your personal issues ***** the tradition, norms and ethos of the event. It’s spoiled and disrespectful to IMO. I’m not going to a hike in a ball gown. Why come to a ball in converse tennis shoes??? SMH!
> .



All of these underdressed stories are so horrifying. Leggings! To an opera! 
I don't get it. I'm another who doesn't mind being overdressed--I think dressing up is a sign of respect. And while I like to dress up, I am not sure why other people dislike it so much that they'd rather be rude than appropriate.

And I think dressing down diminishes special occasions for other people. One of the better restaurants in my city is a tiny Italian place with dim lighting, candles on the table, nice linens, extensive wine list, etc. But a lot of times when I go there, the clientele are in shorts and flip-flops. It really makes the place feel less fancy, which is a shame, because it should be a nice experience.



ElainePG said:


> I'll be doing the love it or list it challenge in January with my Valentino Rockstud tote. I have a love/hate relationship with it, which is actually pretty tragic, considering it's only a handbag.
> View attachment 4291977






ElainePG said:


> *Pros:*
> 1. Even though studs are pretty much over, I still like them.
> 2. The weight, which is 1.1 pounds.
> 3. It has a nice wide strap.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 1. The clasp is very fiddly.
> 2. It isn't lined (partly why it's so lightweight) which makes it uber-slouchy and also kind of lumpy looking.
> 3. It's my only N/S bag (taller than it is wide) and I'm not sure if that's the most flattering look for me.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> So I'm going to use the heck out of it for the next few weeks, and just see what I think.


The lumpiness would bother me, but from the photo, it's a beautiful bag.



Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


Gorgeous bag! What a nice gift!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> *Pros:*
> 1. Even though studs are pretty much over, I still like them.
> 2. The weight, which is 1.1 pounds.
> 3. It has a nice wide strap.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 1. The clasp is very fiddly.
> 2. It isn't lined (partly why it's so lightweight) which makes it uber-slouchy and also kind of lumpy looking.
> 3. It's my only N/S bag (taller than it is wide) and I'm not sure if that's the most flattering look for me.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> So I'm going to use the heck out of it for the next few weeks, and just see what I think.



I really like this bag, but then, I’m a sucker for cognac-colored bags! And if studs are “over,” that’s news to me. But if it looks lumpy on, that’s a problem. I would think the shape would make it look pretty sleek, but I also have a problem with north-south bags. Functionally, they don’t work for me because I feel like I’m always digging for my stuff because whatever I need has fallen to the bottom. 

I had to laugh at the fact that it’s your only brown bag is both a positive and a negative! That alone makes it a good “love it or leave it,” bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparking of shoes, I took @ipsum ‘s advice and started hunting designer shoes that are preowned but new (or very lightly worn).  And, I just bought these cute Alexander McQueens! 

They were $635 and I got them for only $105 new in box! 


I’m super excited. Unlike my bag collection which is curated and as complete as it will ever be (since I always expect to add a bag or two each year), my shoe “collection” needs help. Lol!  I gutted it earlier this year and donated approx. 60 pair.

Rebuilding my shoe collection properly is one of my goals for this year. I love pretty shoes but finding the mix of stylish and comfortable is the barrier. I just can’t tolerate my feet hurting even a teeny bit. Also, I think it’s a little bit of work to have the right shoe in the right color / heel height / style for every occasion and not end up with a mountain of shoes. But, I needed some cute navy shoes so these are a win!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> You know, I think you are just done with this bag. Trying to figure out why, and how to make it work, is taking up an enormous amount of psychic energy. At this point, I don’t think it matters why. The more you talk about it, the more I’m convinced it’s time to just let it go.


I agree and plan to list it this week.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I don’t have the one-in, one-out rule for shoes, but for me, *if neglected, shoes will deteriorate just so much faster in the cabinet *and I don’t need many. What I have fits me for every occasions so that’s why I only have what I have. Yes... DH has more shoes than I do. He has more than 10 just for running shoes alone. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] I can never do that. Even at my most into-shoes moment, I think perhaps I’d have one more pair of sneakers and a pair of boots and that’s all. IMHO, shoes worn out fast and if kept in cabinet, they’ll just deteriorate anyway. I don’t see the point of having too many pairs. Unlike bags. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I learned my lesson on this a few years ago.  I had a pair of Naturalizer sneakers that I use only when I traveled to the US.  About 1 1/2 years after last use, I brought the pair on my trip to Japan.  Lo and behold, as I was walking on our educational tour of a facility (work related), I could feel something dragging on my shoe.  It's the sole!!!  What a tough time that was as well as embarrassing!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Sparking of shoes, I took @ipsum ‘s advice and started hunting designer shoes that are preowned but new (or very lightly worn).  And, I just bought these cute Alexander McQueens!
> 
> They were $635 and I got them for only $105 new in box!
> View attachment 4292714
> 
> I’m super excited. Unlike my bag collection which is curated and as complete as it will ever be (since I always expect to add a bag or two each year), my shoe “collection” needs help. Lol!  I gutted it earlier this year and donated approx. 60 pair.
> 
> Rebuilding my shoe collection properly is one of my goals for this year. I love pretty shoes but finding the mix of stylish and comfortable is the barrier. I just can’t tolerate my feet hurting even a teeny bit. Also, I think it’s a little bit of work to have the right shoe in the right color / heel height / style for every occasion and not end up with a mountain of shoes. But, I needed some cute navy shoes so these are a win!


I like this pair a lot!


----------



## ipsum

@*Sparkletastic*
Congrats on finding this treasure! It will look great with your navy clothes.


Miss_Dawn said:


> @ipsum
> Do you mean that you haven’t started saving for retirement, or that you’re trying to save more besides the current pension pot?
> 
> I’m in the UK and it’s not the same as the US, but there are lots of options.


I live in Europe so I belive we have more similarities in regulation till Brexit takes place. In brief, my main goal is increase my wealth. I'm looking for investment targets with moderate risk but profit rate goal is 3-10 % in 5-10 years. Do you have something in your mind or suggest longer term investments or more profitable targets? Love to hear your thoughts!

Longer version: unfortunately, our pension system is pretty fixed. Certain % will be detucted directly from the salary and put aside to pension pot. % is set in law and cannot be changed but detucted amount will increase as you age so basicly if you end up getting laid off or has health problems/cannot work before official retirement age, you'll get a quite hit that's why it's good not to rely solely on the pension system. I cannot know what will happen four decades from now on when I retire. Of course, there is various insurance packages for this kind of situation but the fees are quite high for such uncertainty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Given that I’ve been gifted 3 bags in the last 2 months and a total of 4 this year, I’m adjusting my bag goals for next year. I want to enjoy what I have so, I’m cutting my bag allocation down from 4 to 1.

*2019* *Goals
*
_Handbags_
1. 100% success rate on purchases
2. Sell 2 bags
3. Buy no more than 1 bag and 2 SLG’s

_Shoes_
1. Buy 2 pair each month - at least one of which cannot be “date night” style heels (my weakness)
2. Donate 5 pair

_Clothing_ (I have the reverse issue that I have with bags. I have to force myself to buy clothes b/c I hate trying things on.)
1. Buy 2 pair of jeans
2. Buy 3 new clothing items each month focusing on tops and dresses
3. Donate at least 10 items

_Other_
1. Buy 2 pair diamond earrings
2. Zero purchases - sunglasses, gloves, or other accessories.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Just a quick hello! HAPPY NEW YEAR DEAR POCKET FRIENDS! More blessings to all of us and may we achieve all our goals this 2019! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji120][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## catsinthebag

Annabel Lee said:


> I don't think you're an odd duck at all--appreciating pretty bags is what we do here! I love the idea of refurbishing, and if I had the skill. I'd want to do it too, but it's not something I have a natural inclination for. And $250 in 1997 was a lot of money! On another thread, a member said an LV speedy 25 was only $325 in 1998, so that's a pretty comparable cost. Value is all relative, and being able to get bargains doesn't reduce what an item's worth to you.
> 
> Coach makes beautiful bags, and I'm glad some of them are finding new life with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so interesting! Thanks for the insight/explanation. I'll have to remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! So exciting!
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. What a great reminder to start off 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these underdressed stories are so horrifying. Leggings! To an opera!
> I don't get it. I'm another who doesn't mind being overdressed--I think dressing up is a sign of respect. And while I like to dress up, I am not sure why other people dislike it so much that they'd rather be rude than appropriate.
> 
> And I think dressing down diminishes special occasions for other people. One of the better restaurants in my city is a tiny Italian place with dim lighting, candles on the table, nice linens, extensive wine list, etc. But a lot of times when I go there, the clientele are in shorts and flip-flops. It really makes the place feel less fancy, which is a shame, because it should be a nice experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lumpiness would bother me, but from the photo, it's a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag! What a nice gift!



I totally agree with your comment that dressing down diminishes an occasion for others. Many years ago, friends of ours hosted a New Year’s Eve party. The wife made it clear that she wanted everyone to be in Black Tie. Very hard to do on short notice, but most people made an effort to dress up — at the very least, jackets on the men and dresses or sparlky jackets on the women. Except for one woman, who was a friend of the husband, who told him in advance there was no way she was dressing up for a party at someone’s house on NYE. She showed up in corduroy pants and a Christmas sweater. And was completely unapologetic. I thought it was incredibly rude. It also pretty much wrecked the friendship she had with the husband, because there was no way his wife was ever going to speak to her again!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


Wow, @Sparkletastic , this is absolutely GORGEOUS! You must be dancing with delight. (And will you and Mr. S be dancing tonight???) This should go with absolutely anything you own, from red to black to anything sparkle-y. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Ooh so pretty! Love how the flower petals are hearts! Will you show us your red gown?
> P.S. yes yes go look at the Lady Diors ( you too @*cookiefiend @whateve @ElainePG*) there are some interesting iterations but I’d stick with the classic cannage...check out the dove grey lambskin..Le sigh.. but no more for me


I did go to the Dior wesite to check out Lady Dior bags in the mini size, but all they showed were black (which I do NOT need!) and a very light pink (rose poudre, perhaps?) which I don't think would be very useful. Where did you see the dove grey? That sounds lovely!

Don't need it. Don't need it. Don't need it.


----------



## ElainePG

eggtartapproved said:


> [USER=465452]@ElainePG are studs really over?? Cuz I’m still out there looking for the perfect studded bag or shoes for myself [emoji33]
> [/USER]



I honestly don't know whether studs are over or not!  Nordstrom is still selling Valentino Rockstud bags and shoes, if that's any indication, including "my" bag (which is the Vitello Hobo style). Neiman Marcus and a few other department stores also sell rockstuds, and of course so does the Valentino web site.

I'd say if you like the look, go for it. I don't worry about what's "in" or "out." When I was in my teens, things like hem length really mattered. I mean, to a really silly extent, like whether a skirt was half an inch above or below the knee. Heaven forfend you'd show up at school with the "wrong" length skirt! :panic: Fortunately, things are more relaxed now. Or else it's that I'm a lot older, so I no longer care. Maybe the current crop of teens still pays attention, only now it's that the rip in your jeans is in exactly the right place?


----------



## ElainePG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Mailed two bags out today. So expensive and such a pain. And still waiting for a Prada return and I need to relist it. Boring!
> 27 bags right now in my walk-in closet, and it's only slightly too full. So close to the right amount. Two dozen would be perfect for the allotted space. But instead of losing 3 I have 5 purchased & on the way! Wrong direction!
> 
> Oh well. I'm off to a new year's party with my Massaccesi aura which is small but did fit all my essentials plus Cards Against Humanity for the adults to play at the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292673


Great bag and outfit. Have fun at the party!


----------



## whateve

ipsum said:


> Then it's easy decision to put her up for sale.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Which mutual funds are good choices to be considered if I can let it sit and grow 5-10 years? Low administration fee is a must because I'm afraid high costs will eat up all my profits...





Dawn Brockman said:


> My son is an an attorney and was a finance major. He suggests most people use a no load index fund. He says just by the law of averages, 99% of advisors do not beat the average year after year, so paying a premium for them gets you nothing in the long run. An index fund gives you the market average. Buy the average, hold it, and you yield the average return. Long term, the market has yielded about 8%. Some years up, some years down. But an average of 8.





Dawn Brockman said:


> And if you are still working, buy through your company 401k. If not, go someplace like Fidelity and open an account. They charge low fees for many of their products. And as you can see, many of their product offerings are best in class: https://clark.com/personal-finance-credit/best-investment-companies-for-your-money/





eggtartapproved said:


> @whateve investments are a good idea. I’m considered a low to medium risk investor and have a financial advisor - do you have one? It took me a while to find a good one and honestly it came with a bit of luck that my previous advisors left the firm and my account trickled down to my current advisor. Thankful for that cuz he’s helped me a lot. If you don’t have one, maybe ask friends to recommend one. The administrative process was really painless (maybe depends on where you live though). I think if your low risk, but plan to leave your funds in for a while, I don’t see the harm, unless you will be getting better return by spending your money elsewhere.
> 
> @ElainePG are studs really over?? Cuz I’m still out there looking for the perfect studded bag or shoes for myself [emoji33]
> 
> @TLeela congrats on your upcoming new addition to your family!





Rhl2987 said:


> One additional thing to please keep in mind is that some mutual funds have a minimum amount you must invest to get started, so it will be good to keep that in mind as you research. I second others here who have said to look into what your work might offer. That is a really great place to start and some companies will even do matching on the amount you put into your 401k.





ipsum said:


> @vink
> Hush pupipes!  If I don't have "one in, one out" rule I'd have already catched several Hush puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for great advice! I've no work tomorrow so I've no reason to put off investing any longer. I'll start with browsing both no load and regular index funds and open an account on Fidelity if they allow me to do it overseas. I live in Europe so, unfortunately, here's no 401k, IRA, 529 plans... Tax policy in America seems very favourable for small investors. It'd be very rewarding to buy my first designer handbag with my profits after a decade or two. The major benefit is definitely putting myself into stricter low buy.
> 
> Do you guys mind me posting investing related questions here or should I go to other forums like Reddit?





Dawn Brockman said:


> I think you should talk to someone who is operating in your tax/retirement environment!


I don't think you should rely on strangers on the internet for investment advice. You can ask but then you should do your own research. There is information about all the funds available on the Internet. It seems overwhelming at first. We both have our IRAs split among 4 funds each. Each fund has a different portfolio so it balances out. Don't just look at stock funds. Consider bond funds too.

We were with Fidelity for a very long time. Most investment companies give you special service, including a dedicated advisor, if you have enough money with them. We left when they asked my husband to get a power of attorney to manage his money. They were implying he wasn't competent to manage his own money! DH didn't do the research before he jumped from Fidelity because he was so mad, that we went to Wells Fargo, which was a huge mistake. Now we are at Schwab. We make our own decisions, the fees are low, and we can move things around and take withdrawals online without talking to anyone.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I really like this bag, but then, I’m a sucker for cognac-colored bags! And if studs are “over,” that’s news to me. But if it looks lumpy on, that’s a problem. I would think the shape would make it look pretty sleek, but *I also have a problem with north-south bags. Functionally, they don’t work for me because I feel like I’m always digging for my stuff because whatever I need has fallen to the bottom*.
> 
> I had to laugh at the fact that it’s your only brown bag is both a positive and a negative! That alone makes it a good “love it or leave it,” bag!


That's probably what's making this bag feel lumpy to me. I'm used to an east-west bag, where my stuff is distributed crosswise. I carry very little, but still, in this bag it all falls down to the bottom. Thank you for the insight!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I totally agree with your comment that dressing down diminishes an occasion for others. Many years ago, friends of ours hosted a New Year’s Eve party. The wife made it clear that she wanted everyone to be in Black Tie. Very hard to do on short notice, but most people made an effort to dress up — at the very least, jackets on the men and dresses or sparlky jackets on the women. Except for one woman, who was a friend of the husband, who told him in advance there was no way she was dressing up for a party at someone’s house on NYE. She showed up in corduroy pants and a Christmas sweater. And was completely unapologetic. I thought it was incredibly rude. It also pretty much wrecked the friendship she had with the husband, because there was no way his wife was ever going to speak to her again!


Oh, that IS rude. Also kinda passive-aggressive, I think. Towards the wife, since you say this woman was mostly the husband's friend. Seems to me she was sending a message... which the wife received loud and clear!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Please share. Do you actually mean that you only have 4 pairs of shoes?? WOW!! That is a ton of money saved and used on other things, if so!


I've never counted how many shoes I have but it is a lot more than 4. There are some I don't wear that I should get rid of, but I wear most of them. I haven't noticed them falling apart from sitting in the closet.


----------



## Annabel Lee

catsinthebag said:


> I totally agree with your comment that dressing down diminishes an occasion for others. Many years ago, friends of ours hosted a New Year’s Eve party. The wife made it clear that she wanted everyone to be in Black Tie. Very hard to do on short notice, but most people made an effort to dress up — at the very least, jackets on the men and dresses or sparlky jackets on the women. Except for one woman, who was a friend of the husband, who told him in advance there was no way she was dressing up for a party at someone’s house on NYE. She showed up in corduroy pants and a Christmas sweater. And was completely unapologetic. I thought it was incredibly rude. It also pretty much wrecked the friendship she had with the husband, because there was no way his wife was ever going to speak to her again!



SO rude. Why go at all then?


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I totally agree with your comment that dressing down diminishes an occasion for others. Many years ago, friends of ours hosted a New Year’s Eve party. The wife made it clear that she wanted everyone to be in Black Tie. Very hard to do on short notice, but most people made an effort to dress up — at the very least, jackets on the men and dresses or sparlky jackets on the women. Except for one woman, who was a friend of the husband, who told him in advance there was no way she was dressing up for a party at someone’s house on NYE. She showed up in corduroy pants and a Christmas sweater. And was completely unapologetic. I thought it was incredibly rude. It also pretty much wrecked the friendship she had with the husband, because there was no way his wife was ever going to speak to her again!


IMO, it’s a sign of contempt to deliberately flout the dress code for an event.

One of my BFF’s got married and had an ultra formal white tie wedding. (It was gorgeous.) She asked the women in the family to choose dresses from the wedding colors - rose, peach and silver.  Her MIL showed up at the wedding in a short grey and black dress and “excused” it by saying she felt she looked best in that dress.

It wasn’t her wedding to make that decision. And you can’t tell me she couldn’t have found or had made a flattering dress in some range of rose, peach and silver for her only son’s wedding???? It was nothing but disrespect and selfishness.

Needless to say, they've never had a good relationship.


ElainePG said:


> Wow, @Sparkletastic , this is absolutely GORGEOUS! You must be dancing with delight. (And will you and Mr. S be dancing tonight???) This should go with absolutely anything you own, from red to black to anything sparkle-y. Wear it in good health!


Yes! We will be dancing on my recovering knee and toe. LOL!  I can’t wait. I love that I can wear this casual to dressy.


whateve said:


> I've never counted how many shoes I have but it is a lot more than 4. There are some I don't wear that I should get rid of, but I wear most of them. I haven't noticed them falling apart from sitting in the closet.


I just counted my shoes. I wear all of the ones except those I’ve earmarked to go. I’m keeping them as just-in-case until I buy replacements. But I probably should just donate them now.  Sigh. I’ll gather them up. I plan to do a lot of clearing out this week as Mr. S. will be out of town on business and I can sneak things out. 

_Heels_
24 pair (4 of which need to go)
* Want approx 40 pair

_Boots & Booties_
4 pair (1 of which needs to go)
* Want approx 10 pair

_Tennis Shoes _
5 (all just bought and super cute)
* Don’t need any more

_Flats_ inc. sandals, ballet slippers, etc.
8 (5 of which need to go)
* Want approx 12 pair


----------



## Sparkletastic

What is everyone’s favorite pair of shoes? Share a photo if you have it. 

My favorites are either my Alexander McQueen Pink Eyelet Bow Sandals 


Or my Steve Madden Mischa


Both are super cute high heels but still very, very comfy.  I wore the Steve Madden’s for 6 hours on Friday night hopping in and out of Uber’s and even dancing and my feet were just fine.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I feel like I need much more variety in my shoes than my bags. Do they rest of you feel that way?


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> IMO, it’s a sign of contempt to deliberately flout the dress code for an event.
> 
> One of my BFF’s got married and had an ultra formal white tie wedding. (It was gorgeous.) She asked the women in the family to choose dresses from the wedding colors - rose, peach and silver.  Her MIL showed up at the wedding in a short grey and black dress and “excused” it by saying she felt she looked best in that dress.
> 
> It wasn’t her wedding to make that decision. And you can’t tell me she couldn’t have found or had made a flattering dress in some range of rose, peach and silver for her only son’s wedding???? It was nothing but disrespect and selfishness.
> 
> Needless to say, they've never had a good relationship.
> Yes! We will be dancing on my recovering knee and toe. LOL!  I can’t wait. I love that I can wear this casual to dressy.
> I just counted my shoes. I wear all of the ones except those I’ve earmarked to go. I’m keeping them as just-in-case until I buy replacements. But I probably should just donate them now.  Sigh. I’ll gather them up. I plan to do a lot of clearing out this week as Mr. S. will be out of town on business and I can sneak things out.
> 
> _Heels_
> 24 pair (4 of which need to go)
> * Want approx 40 pair
> 
> _Boots & Booties_
> 4 pair (1 of which needs to go)
> * Want approx 10 pair
> 
> _Tennis Shoes _
> 5 (all just bought and super cute)
> * Don’t need any more
> 
> _Flats_ inc. sandals, ballet slippers, etc.
> 8 (5 of which need to go)
> * Want approx 12 pair



Definitely a sign of contempt, and wow! To do that at your future DIL’s wedding takes it to a whole new level. I have to wonder if this woman is just one of those people for whom it’s always about them, or if she really felt resentful about her son getting married.

I haven’t counted my shoes (yet — this thread will pop cause me to do so!) but I can guarantee you I will never own 24 pairs of heels! I’m not sure I own _any _heels right now! I do have cute flats, but I own more sneakers and boots than anything.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone’s favorite pair of shoes? Share a photo if you have it.
> 
> My favorites are either my Alexander McQueen Pink Eyelet Bow Sandals
> View attachment 4292966
> 
> Or my Steve Madden Mischa
> View attachment 4292967
> 
> Both are super cute high heels but still very, very comfy.  I wore the Steve Madden’s for 6 hours on Friday night hopping in and out of Uber’s and even dancing and my feet were just fine.



Super cute shoes on both counts! I love interesting shapes and textures. 

I'm not sure I could pick a favorite, especially since I have a LOT of shoes. I have some wilder colors, but mostly I like classic colors with unusual detail. 






Sparkletastic said:


> I feel like I need much more variety in my shoes than my bags. Do they rest of you feel that way?



Absolutely. They can change an outfit so much more than bags usually do.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Definitely a sign of contempt, and wow! To do that at your future DIL’s wedding takes it to a whole new level. I have to wonder if this woman is just one of those people for whom it’s always about them, or if she really felt resentful about her son getting married.
> 
> I haven’t counted my shoes (yet — this thread will pop cause me to do so!) but I can guarantee you I will never own 24 pairs of heels! I’m not sure I own _any _heels right now! I do have cute flats, but I own more sneakers and boots than anything.


 Either way the MIL made such a mean spirited move. 

Re: shoes. This will be the first year I track my usage. I’m hoping that like with my handbags, I’ll find I need far fewer than I think. I know that I have shoes I don’t wear so they need to go.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Super cute shoes on both counts! I love interesting shapes and textures.
> 
> I'm not sure I could pick a favorite, especially since I have a LOT of shoes. I have some wilder colors, but mostly I like classic colors with unusual detail.
> 
> View attachment 4293019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. They can change an outfit so much more than bags usually do.


Oh wow!!! These are all incredibly cute!!  That pink and black pair are TDF! And I love the heel on the sandals. Do you regularly get rid of older shoes or do you tend to just add to your collection?


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Either way the MIL made such a mean spirited move.
> 
> Re: shoes. This will be the first year I track my usage. I’m hoping that like with my handbags, I’ll find I need far fewer than I think. I know that I have shoes I don’t wear so they need to go.



I picked wedding colors that made coordinating dresses hard to find (oops). My poor mom had a dress made for her, at great cost, that didn't turn out great, and she'll never wear it again. I wish she hadn't, because I still feel guilty about it. We could have figured out something else!

But it's one thing to have that conversation ahead of time--"Hey, I looked for a dress in your colors and there's not much out there that will suit me, so is it okay if I wear this instead?" and quite another thing altogether to turn up at the wedding in the wrong color dress. Totally rude.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I reorganised my bag wardrobe a couple of weeks ago


What a beautiful view! It must put a smile on your face every time you open your bag wardrobe! Just heavenly!



ElainePG said:


> I'll be doing the love it or list it challenge in January with my Valentino Rockstud tote. I have a love/hate relationship with it, which is actually pretty tragic, considering it's only a handbag.
> View attachment 4291977


This is a lovely colour and functional looking bag. The rockstuds give it a nice subtle edge. Good luck with your January challenge.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh wow!!! These are all incredibly cute!!  That pink and black pair are TDF! And I love the heel on the sandals. Do you regularly get rid of older shoes or do you tend to just add to your collection?



Thank you! 

Mostly I just add. While I hate splitting wears on bags, I actually don't mind that for shoes if it means I can keep a much-loved pair in good condition a little longer. I like unique styles, and it can be hard to find replacements when favorite shoes get too worn. 

However, I'm pretty good about getting rid of pairs I don't use anymore. And when it comes to basics, such as plain black pumps, I'm not afraid to wear them because I know I can replace them easily when I wear them out. So those I wear out, get rid of, and replace.


----------



## lynne_ross

I don’t have many shoes - at least I do my think I do but I’ll count them when I go through them. I have done a few major clean outs each time I moved, plus I do clean out twice a year. I also buy very few shoes in a year. 
My favourite shoes are my Ferragamo My Joys since I walk everywhere so mostly wear flats. I think I have 6 pairs and I would I am always looking to add more.


----------



## Lake Effect

ElainePG said:


> I'll be doing the love it or list it challenge in January with my Valentino Rockstud tote. I have a love/hate relationship with it, which is actually pretty tragic, considering it's only a handbag.
> View attachment 4291977


Please, I understand. I am not trying to out-tragic you, lol, but it does seem even more pathetic that I have gone back and forth and around the block, over hot mess rehab specials no less !!
But you mentioned it was, the new word I learned here, fiddly. And one thing I know for me, fiddly bags do not last long!!


----------



## Lake Effect

vink said:


> You make me realize that maybe I’m the function-first person. [emoji848] it must work to make me happy, but yes, I’d be very happy if it’s cute or pretty. Actually, like I said, being cute will catch my eyes so... [emoji848] Arg! I don’t even know who I am. [emoji28]


I like medium to large bags in general, working breeds as I am fond of calling them,  but am allowing myself several, small cuties that will sit on a shelf mostly. One of them has a kisslock inside. Another that people sell for over $100 that I scored for $3 at a flee market, in British Tan, my Achilles heel.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@ipsum post away! Finances and money talk are another one of my interests!

@whateve oops, I may have thought ipsum’s post was under your name


----------



## eggtartapproved

Lake Effect said:


> I like medium to large bags in general, working breeds as I am fond of calling them,  but am allowing myself several, small cuties that will sit on a shelf mostly. One of them has a kisslock inside. Another that people sell for over $100 that I scored for $3 at a flee market, in British Tan, my Achilles heel.



Working breeds Lolol. I love it. I’m also a lover of working breeds.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I feel like I need much more variety in my shoes than my bags. Do they rest of you feel that way?



I’m the opposite. I’m just not that into shoes, unfortunately. Part of it is because I spent so many years with hip and back problems, comfort became the top priority. I could never wear heels like the ones you posted above — not only would my feet be killing me, so would my lower back and hips! If I still worked in a corporate environment, I’d have more shoes to coordinate with different work outfits, but now, my daily “uniform” is jeans and t-shirts. Honestly, my feet are not small, so I’m also a bit self-conscious about shoes that scream, “look at me!” 

I tend to think of shoes the way I think of coats — my choices are more dependant on weather and comfort than on style. But I think I’m more style-conscious with coats than shoes!  I just can’t spend a lot of money on something I’m going to walk on. I do love a good boot, though!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Either way the MIL made such a mean spirited move.
> 
> Re: shoes. This will be the first year I track my usage. I’m hoping that like with my handbags, I’ll find I need far fewer than I think. I know that I have shoes I don’t wear so they need to go.


I got rid of a large amount of shoes this year. So I am good where I am unless one starts to get shabby. I do need a new lower healed brown bootie to replace one that is on it’s way out. I don’t wear heels unless I am at a function. I wear boots Dressy, not dressy, short or tall I can wear them all. Lol


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone’s favorite pair of shoes? Share a photo if you have it.
> 
> My favorites are either my Alexander McQueen Pink Eyelet Bow Sandals
> View attachment 4292966
> 
> Or my Steve Madden Mischa
> View attachment 4292967
> 
> Both are super cute high heels but still very, very comfy.  I wore the Steve Madden’s for 6 hours on Friday night hopping in and out of Uber’s and even dancing and my feet were just fine.



I’m impressed you can wear those for so long with no problem!! I don’t wear super high heels anymore. When I used to wear them to go out with friends, my friends knew they were in for a night of complaints or cabs [emoji23]


----------



## Rhl2987

Annabel Lee said:


> Super cute shoes on both counts! I love interesting shapes and textures.
> 
> I'm not sure I could pick a favorite, especially since I have a LOT of shoes. I have some wilder colors, but mostly I like classic colors with unusual detail.
> 
> View attachment 4293019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. They can change an outfit so much more than bags usually do.



Love the ones with the pearl and the pink ones!!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Rhl2987 said:


> Love the ones with the pearl and the pink ones!!



Thank you! I’m a shoe person for sure!


----------



## Lake Effect

The grommets and buckle are the  classic look of vintage Coach bag straps!
ETA, I keep forgetting to hit *insert quote* obviously this is @Sparkletastic


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I like medium to large bags in general, working breeds as I am fond of calling them,  but am allowing myself several, small cuties that will sit on a shelf mostly. One of them has a kisslock inside. Another that people sell for over $100 that I scored for $3 at a flee market, in British Tan, my Achilles heel.


I sold mine! It was so cute but I never used it. I got rid of all my geometric bags too, even though they were the rainbow of colors. Now most of my vintage bags are usable sizes. My smallest is a Sonoma small flap in aqua. I have a non-Coach vintage bag that is really small but it is so cute and it only cost $3.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lake Effect said:


> I like medium to large bags in general, working breeds as I am fond of calling them,  but am allowing myself several, small cuties that will sit on a shelf mostly. One of them has a kisslock inside. Another that people sell for over $100 that I scored for $3 at a flee market, in British Tan, my Achilles heel.


Working breeds!  I love it!!!


catsinthebag said:


> I’m the opposite. I’m just not that into shoes, unfortunately. Part of it is because I spent so many years with hip and back problems, comfort became the top priority. I could never wear heels like the ones you posted above — not only would my feet be killing me, so would my lower back and hips! If I still worked in a corporate environment, I’d have more shoes to coordinate with different work outfits, but now, my daily “uniform” is jeans and t-shirts. Honestly, my feet are not small, so I’m also a bit self-conscious about shoes that scream, “look at me!”
> 
> I tend to think of shoes the way I think of coats — my choices are more dependant on weather and comfort than on style. But I think I’m more style-conscious with coats than shoes!  I just can’t spend a lot of money on something I’m going to walk on. I do love a good boot, though!


I love gorgeous coats. But, having moved to the southern US (purposefully for good weather), I don’t have the need for coats as much as I did. In fact I’m struggling to wear my furs which I love even after I downsized to the 3 lightest ones I had.


dcooney4 said:


> I got rid of a large amount of shoes this year. So I am good where I am unless one starts to get shabby. I do need a new lower healed brown bootie to replace one that is on it’s way out. I don’t wear heels unless I am at a function. I wear boots Dressy, not dressy, short or tall I can wear them all. Lol


Boots are by far my favorite footwear.


Rhl2987 said:


> I’m impressed you can wear those for so long with no problem!! I don’t wear super high heels anymore. When I used to wear them to go out with friends, my friends knew they were in for a night of complaints or cabs


Yea. I don’t know why I can wear them but I’m glad I can. What I can’t wear is pointed toes heels and almost all non athletic, closed in flats.

The flat thing is really frustrating. Most flats rub the backs my heels something fierce. In fact the only closed in flats I can wear are some super cheapies I found on Amazon (I got them in black and red) and one pair I found at Aldo (silver). It doesn’t matter the cost or brand I just haven’t found others that don’t hurt terribly. I’d love to have several great looking pair of flats but, it’s an endless yet fruitless search for me.


Lake Effect said:


> The grommets and buckle are the  classic look of vintage Coach bag straps!
> ETA, I keep forgetting to hit *insert quote* obviously this is @Sparkletastic


OMG! You are so right!  I adore the classic Coach bags. I would have one but I’m afraid of buying a fake. British tan classic Coach is just insanely beautiful.  I don’t know why there aren’t any current brands with the quality of leather that Coach had back in the day.  If there are some, I’m happy to be corrected. But, I haven’t seen that thick, chewy but still supple leather anywhere.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Yea. I don’t know why I can wear them but I’m glad I can. What I can’t wear is pointed toes heels and almost all non athletic, closed in flats.
> 
> The flat thing is really frustrating. Most flats rub the backs my heels something fierce. In fact the only closed in flats I can wear are some super cheapies I found on Amazon (I got them in black and red) and one pair I found at Aldo (silver). It doesn’t matter the cost or brand I just haven’t found others that don’t hurt terribly. I’d love to have several great looking pair of flats but, it’s an endless yet fruitless search for me.


I am the same way with flats!!! I hear so many people raving about the comfort of various flats and then I try some out and they rip my heels to shreds. And then, if the leather isn’t soft enough, I have pain on the sides of my foot near the bones where they come into contact with the shoe. And my heels also hurt from walking without padding because I must not have enough cushion there. I think that the Gucci loafers could work for me but I haven’t wanted to spend that much money on shoes other than at Hermes in awhile. Right now, I’m living in all my flat-ish booties since it’s winter where I live! I love boots and booties and I have way too many shoes in general. But flat boots work for me in a way that flats do not. I also have so many professional clothes and shoes that I won’t wear much for awhile now that I’m in school for the foreseeable future. But it wouldn’t make sense to get rid of them. I’ll have to count up my shoes so I can post what I find out!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy you’re back. You were missed.
> My mother is ridiculously cheap. She will never buy truly nice things but, she will buy semi nice things in categories she just doesn’t use like china or evening wear. Then they sit in cabinets and closets because they are “too nice to use”.  See that as I grew up made me frustrated as she’s also a very bitter woman. I couldn’t understand why she didn’t use her nicer things and just be happy. I’d think - why not give the party you keep talkinh about instead of being frustrated you don’t have friends. Why not either buy the pretty outfit in your current size or lose the weight to fit what you bought - either way enjoying the pretty outfit.
> 
> It seems like self sabotage to me. So, I vowed that I’d never be that way. I use my best china for everything. If I break a price I can always go to the china specialists and get a replacement. I do my best to spend the most on the things I will use every day (bags, clothes, etc.) vs spending the most on “special” items that I won’t see but every blue none.  And, if I get a special thing, I still use it in my every day life. I’ll wear my best mink coat to Target. Lol!  And even with my attitude, it’s STILL sometimes hard not to self limit and tell myself to “save a thing” for ???????
> 
> This is one reason I try to wear my things right away. I don’t want the barrier in my head that it’s too _whatever_ and then I don’t incorporate it into my daily life.
> 
> I can’t wait for your mod shots on the LD. They could help me finally pull the trigger on one for me!  If I had to say what bags I’ve never owned most want to add and just haven’t pulled the trigger they’d be the Gucci Dionysus the Bal City and the Lady Dior. I haven’t added the GD because I haven’t seen the perfect material / color yet. I haven’t added the Bal City because the one I want is black and it would have to be a back up in a “use” category for me. And I haven’t added the LD because I am not sure about the medium’s opening but I feel anything smaller would be problematic. I also am not a fan of the new, thicker strap or the strap charms.
> The Reverse LI or LI would be good for my ivory Chanel!
> 
> I’m realizing the color is a lot of the issue. I adore the ivory Dior that Mr. S bought me but I struggle to wear it with what I have. I only own one pair of brown heels, I don’t own any navy or ivory shoes. I own gold and that would work for my Dior but not for the Chanel which has dull shw. So since, I think that color bag would look nice with a non black shoe, I struggle. Same with clothes. I just started buying more navy and blue but I have zero earth tones in my wardrobe which I think also would compliment it well. When I wear my usual black / white / grey / red / jewel tones palette, it just is never the perfect (or even 2nd best, 3rd best or 4th best option.)
> 
> That being said, I’m all excited to buy a few more things just to wear with the ivory Diorama and headed to the mall today to do so.  Not so much with the Chanel. So I’m thinking that as much as I hate to say it, it needs to go. One of my BFF’s (who doesn’t “get” my purse obsession and only owns <gas> one bag, but who loves me enough to have learned to speak my language) suggested that instead of me looking at selling the bag as a loss of something unique in my collection that I just get rid of it and buy myself a different unique bag for my collection that I’ll actually use and love. She said to take the proceeds from the C and put it towards something else that I not only love but will feel is a cool addition to my collection.
> 
> When she said that it was like rockets went off in my head. Lol!  I got like a little kid thinking of how much fun it would be to hunt a very special, unique, collectible bag that I’d actually love to wear.  It’s good to get input!  Whoop! Let the games begin!!!!
> Thanks! I was wondering where it went. Lol!  But I think this will make it easier.
> Beautiful!  How do you decide what to leave in bags and what to display. I have all my bags on display because I just love looking at them.


Thanks for the kind words. I appreciate all of the vulnerability you share with us in your personal stories, your great analysis of the next bag you are pondering and the thought provoking questions and challenges. You are great at facilitating a grand conversation on this thread! 



ElainePG said:


> *Pros:*
> 1. Even though studs are pretty much over, I still like them.
> 2. The weight, which is 1.1 pounds.
> 3. It has a nice wide strap.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> *Cons:*
> 1. The clasp is very fiddly.
> 2. It isn't lined (partly why it's so lightweight) which makes it uber-slouchy and also kind of lumpy looking.
> 3. It's my only N/S bag (taller than it is wide) and I'm not sure if that's the most flattering look for me.
> 4. It's my only brown bag.
> 
> So I'm going to use the heck out of it for the next few weeks, and just see what I think.


I think the weight and strap width are terrific advantages. Your Valentino has some similar features with my Etoupe Hermes Evelyne. Re: the unlined part, I use a bag insert/organizer. It could offer your bag a little structure depending on the one you choose, if that’s a route you’d consider. I wear more black rather than brown, so I can see how the idea of a brown bag might be perceived as a con. Your bag is a lovely shade and can be a year round neutral. I have admired this particular style and I think it’s a great bag in your amazing collection. Enjoy using it in the weeks ahead and best wishes with your decision!



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m just offering this because I think it’s easy for those of us with extra capacity, a culture of saving, or generations who paved the way to be bewildered when others don’t save.  But, *it’s really a huge gift and extreme advantage to be taught to invest and to be able to do so.*


Wise words!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Working breeds!  I love it!!!
> 
> I love gorgeous coats. But, having moved to the southern US (purposefully for good weather), I don’t have the need for coats as much as I did. In fact I’m struggling to wear my furs which I love even after I downsized to the 3 lightest ones I had.
> Boots are by far my favorite footwear.
> Yea. I don’t know why I can wear them but I’m glad I can. What I can’t wear is pointed toes heels and almost all non athletic, closed in flats.
> 
> The flat thing is really frustrating. Most flats rub the backs my heels something fierce. In fact the only closed in flats I can wear are some super cheapies I found on Amazon (I got them in black and red) and one pair I found at Aldo (silver). It doesn’t matter the cost or brand I just haven’t found others that don’t hurt terribly. I’d love to have several great looking pair of flats but, it’s an endless yet fruitless search for me.
> OMG! You are so right!  I adore the classic Coach bags. I would have one but I’m afraid of buying a fake. British tan classic Coach is just insanely beautiful.  I don’t know why there aren’t any current brands with the quality of leather that Coach had back in the day.  If there are some, I’m happy to be corrected. But, I haven’t seen that thick, chewy but still supple leather anywhere.


I have trouble finding comfortable flats. The only truly comfortable ones I ever found were made by Ugg. They were well padded.

I'm a Coach authenticator on the forum. If you find a vintage Coach you like, we can authenticate it for you on the Coach AT thread. I became an authenticator because I had bought a fake. Then I went on a mission to learn everything I could so that would never happen to me again.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sparkletastic said:


> Working breeds!  I love it!!!
> 
> OMG! You are so right!  I adore the classic Coach bags. I would have one but I’m afraid of buying a fake. British tan classic Coach is just insanely beautiful.  I don’t know why there aren’t any current brands with the quality of leather that Coach had back in the day.  If there are some, I’m happy to be corrected. But, I haven’t seen that thick, chewy but still supple leather anywhere.


If you are ever tempted , @whateve and the other fab authentors over on the Coach Shopping subforum will steer you clear of fakes


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No more grumpy.   Mr. S gave me my last (I think) holiday prezzie!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin wallet on chain !
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our furniture is light colored so I put it on one of my coats to show the color. LOL!
> 
> ME LOVE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty red gown for NYE and can’t wait to wear this with it. Yay!!!


Gorgeous NYE present, I’ll bet it looks amazing with your red gown! 



vink said:


> For January challenge, I’ll go with the New Year New Bag. I’m guilty of getting a Chanel flap this month. So, I’ll wear that in January. I haven’t gotten a chance to wear it yet coz I got it only a couple of days before leaving for the this trip to DH home town and it’s a jersey flap so... definitely not a heavy weight material. I do bring my navy blue Gabrielle with me though and it’s totally love. [emoji4] It totally doesn’t hold much despite the size and how it look, but I like it on me a lot.
> 
> And I break my shopping spell on shoes! I said I only have 2 pairs of shoes and both are sneakers. Now I have 4. I went to a shopping mall yesterday and found a Hush puppies shop and they were having an end of the year sale of 50% off for everything and I got 2 pairs. One is a beige flat that looks really polish and another one is a strappy sport sandals. Both comes out so much cheaper than the price of one pair alone. I’m so happy! So, that’s a new year present for myself. [emoji4] And to think about it, maybe the jersey flap and both Burberry scarves are Christmas present to myself. [emoji848][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s a dark navy blue all over even though she looks black here. [emoji4]


Congratulations on your recent shopping wins and whoa, what a lovely Gaby!


----------



## Dawn Brockman

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone’s favorite pair of shoes? Share a photo if you have it.
> 
> My favorites are either my Alexander McQueen Pink Eyelet Bow Sandals
> View attachment 4292966
> 
> Or my Steve Madden Mischa
> View attachment 4292967
> 
> Both are super cute high heels but still very, very comfy.  I wore the Steve Madden’s for 6 hours on Friday night hopping in and out of Uber’s and even dancing and my feet were just fine.



I adore those McQueens...but you must be a lot younger! I would have jumped in the Uber after a 1/2 hour and taken them off on the way HOME!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I am the same way with flats!!! I hear so many people raving about the comfort of various flats and then I try some out and they rip my heels to shreds. And then, if the leather isn’t soft enough, I have pain on the sides of my foot near the bones where they come into contact with the shoe. And my heels also hurt from walking without padding because I must not have enough cushion there. I think that the Gucci loafers could work for me but I haven’t wanted to spend that much money on shoes other than at Hermes in awhile. Right now, I’m living in all my flat-ish booties since it’s winter where I live! I love boots and booties and I have way too many shoes in general. But flat boots work for me in a way that flats do not. I also have so many professional clothes and shoes that I won’t wear much for awhile now that I’m in school for the foreseeable future. But it wouldn’t make sense to get rid of them. I’ll have to count up my shoes so I can post what I find out!


Yes!!! Flats are just not comfy for my foot.
Gucci heels are really comfortable so maybe I should try their flats.

Your professional clothes should last til after grad school. They don’t change very much skirt length or pant bottom width (bootcut, straight, etc.). New buttons or a quick tailoring can update clothes more than you’d think.  One of my favorite suits is older than my daughter and it always gets tons of compliments.


More bags said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I appreciate all of the vulnerability you share with us in your personal stories, your great analysis of the next bag you are pondering and the thought provoking questions and challenges. You are great at facilitating a grand conversation on this thread!
> 
> 
> I think the weight and strap width are terrific advantages. Your Valentino has some similar features with my Etoupe Hermes Evelyne. Re: the unlined part, I use a bag insert/organizer. It could offer your bag a little structure depending on the one you choose, if that’s a route you’d consider. I wear more black rather than brown, so I can see how the idea of a brown bag might be perceived as a con. Your bag is a lovely shade and can be a year round neutral. I have admired this particular style and I think it’s a great bag in your amazing collection. Enjoy using it in the weeks ahead and best wishes with your decision!
> 
> 
> Wise words!


You are such a sweethewrt and always encouraging!


whateve said:


> I have trouble finding comfortable flats. The only truly comfortable ones I ever found were made by Ugg. They were well padded.
> 
> I'm a Coach authenticator on the forum. If you find a vintage Coach you like, we can authenticate it for you on the Coach AT thread. I became an authenticator because I had bought a fake. Then I went on a mission to learn everything I could so that would never happen to me again.


i don’t know why more shoes in general aren’t well padded. I used to live in coach pumps say 12ish years ago because they were so well padded. It can’t cost much to provide a comfortable foot bed. So why don’t manufacturers do it. For a while Cole Hawn has a line of shoes with supposed Nike technology but I think they cut that out as I haven’t seen it recently. I just don’t get why shoes are constructed with a bias more to comfort - no matter the height of heel.  

And thanks for the offer on the vintage Coach. I think I’ll start hunting and will definitely come to you for advice. 


Dawn Brockman said:


> I adore those McQueens...but you must be a lot younger! I would have jumped in the Uber after a 1/2 hour and taken them off on the way HOME!!


Thanks!  Pink is my favorite color and it’s hard to find in clothes / shoes that aren’t too twee.

And lol! I have no idea how old you are but I’m not a baby. HA!  I do pick my shoes to be comfy which helps. I don’t “suffer for beauty”. And, I add pads at the ball of the foot in almost all my heels.  But, I do think I just have feet that do well in heels....and horribly in flats.


----------



## Dawn Brockman

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!!! Flats are just not comfy for my foot.
> Gucci heels are really comfortable so maybe I should try their flats.
> 
> Your professional clothes should last til after grad school. They don’t change very much skirt length or pant bottom width (bootcut, straight, etc.). New buttons or a quick tailoring can update clothes more than you’d think.  One of my favorite suits is older than my daughter and it always gets tons of compliments.
> You are such a sweethewrt and always encouraging!
> i don’t know why more shoes in general aren’t well padded. I used to live in coach pumps say 12ish years ago because they were so well padded. It can’t cost much to provide a comfortable foot bed. So why don’t manufacturers do it. For a while Cole Hawn has a line of shoes with supposed Nike technology but I think they cut that out as I haven’t seen it recently. I just don’t get why shoes are constructed with a bias more to comfort - no matter the height of heel.
> 
> And thanks for the offer on the vintage Coach. I think I’ll start hunting and will definitely come to you for advice.
> Thanks!  Pink is my favorite color and it’s hard to find in clothes / shoes that aren’t too twee.
> 
> And lol! I have no idea how old you are but I’m not a baby. HA!  I do pick my shoes to be comfy which helps. I don’t “suffer for beauty”. And, I add pads at the ball of the foot in almost all my heels.  But, I do think I just have feet that do well in heels....and horribly in flats.



Lucky you! In my 20s 30s 40s, I ran around in heels like they were nothing. In my 50s I blew 3 disks and the nerve damage twisted my feet pretty badly. It’s now really tough to find a comfortable heel. About the only designer shoe I can wear in a heel is a Stuart Weitzman. Sigh.


----------



## vink

Lake Effect said:


> I like medium to large bags in general, working breeds as I am fond of calling them,  but am allowing myself several, small cuties that will sit on a shelf mostly. One of them has a kisslock inside. Another that people sell for over $100 that I scored for $3 at a flee market, in British Tan, my Achilles heel.



I’m all for practicality. But yes. I do spend money on crazy bags because it’s cute. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I am the same way with flats!!! I hear so many people raving about the comfort of various flats and then I try some out and they rip my heels to shreds. And then, if the leather isn’t soft enough, I have pain on the sides of my foot near the bones where they come into contact with the shoe. And my heels also hurt from walking without padding because I must not have enough cushion there. I think that the Gucci loafers could work for me but I haven’t wanted to spend that much money on shoes other than at Hermes in awhile. Right now, I’m living in all my flat-ish booties since it’s winter where I live! I love boots and booties and I have way too many shoes in general. But flat boots work for me in a way that flats do not. I also have so many professional clothes and shoes that I won’t wear much for awhile now that I’m in school for the foreseeable future. But it wouldn’t make sense to get rid of them. I’ll have to count up my shoes so I can post what I find out!



Frankly speaking, I don’t like flats. They’re too flat and not comfortable. I’ve tried them all; Chanel, Tods, Ferragamo, Next, etc. whatever people raves about. I prefer sneakers and Hush puppies. Clarks sometimes.


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> Gorgeous NYE present, I’ll bet it looks amazing with your red gown!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your recent shopping wins and whoa, what a lovely Gaby!



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

This is my only pair of heels and I can run in it. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 











But I refuse to go any higher or with smaller heels. This one, although looks weird, has a nice balance just fine.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Surprisingly, Michael Kors has really comfortable flats. My personal goto favourites are Cole Haan, and MK for work; I recently discovered a brand called Vionic (can find them at Nordstrom) but their styles are hit and miss but I believe they are designed by actual foot doctors. Coach shoes are quite comfy too.


----------



## vink

eggtartapproved said:


> Surprisingly, Michael Kors has really comfortable flats. My personal goto favourites are Cole Haan, and MK for work; I recently discovered a brand called Vionic (can find them at Nordstrom) but their styles are hit and miss but I believe they are designed by actual foot doctors. Coach shoes are quite comfy too.



I need to try those. But after I worn out all my new shoes though. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

Lake Effect said:


> Please, I understand. I am not trying to out-tragic you, lol, but it does seem even more pathetic that I have gone back and forth and around the block, over hot mess rehab specials no less !!
> But you mentioned it was, the new word I learned here, fiddly. *And one thing I know for me, fiddly bags do not last long!!*


That's it exactly!!! 
So when I use it over the next few weeks, I'm just going to not use the top clasp at all. I'll carry it as an open tote. I don't live in a city, and I don't take public transportation (there isn't very much here... now THAT is what I call tragic, lol!). So I honestly feel safe leaving the top of the bag un-clasped. And then I'll just see how I feel.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I think the weight and strap width are terrific advantages. Your Valentino has some similar features with my Etoupe Hermes Evelyne. Re: the unlined part, I use a bag insert/organizer. It could offer your bag a little structure depending on the one you choose, if that’s a route you’d consider. I wear more black rather than brown, so I can see how the idea of a brown bag might be perceived as a con. Your bag is a lovely shade and can be a year round neutral. I have admired this particular style and I think it’s a great bag in your amazing collection. Enjoy using it in the weeks ahead and best wishes with your decision!


I hadn't thought of a bag organizer. That's interesting! 
And I hadn't made the connection between my bag and the Evelyne, but of course you're absolutely right... they are very much the same proportions, aren't they. Is the Evelyne also unlined? I know my H scarves, but I have yet to slide down the slippery orange slope of H leather goods!


----------



## ipsum

> @ElainePG are studs really over?? Cuz I’m still out there looking for the perfect studded bag or shoes for myself [emoji33]


I think anything edgy and _milleniallish _is in at the moment but wear anything you feel comfortable and love wearing. I remember when mini skirts was hot back in my teenage years but never felt good trotting around with minimal piece of cloth and getting unwanted stares… I definitely couldn’t wear it with grace thought some of my peers were able to and they looked stunning because they loved the mini style!



whateve said:


> I don't think you should rely on strangers on the internet for investment advice. You can ask but then you should do your own research. There is information about all the funds available on the Internet. It seems overwhelming at first. We both have our IRAs split among 4 funds each. Each fund has a different portfolio so it balances out. Don't just look at stock funds. Consider bond funds too.
> 
> We were with Fidelity for a very long time. Most investment companies give you special service, including a dedicated advisor, if you have enough money with them. We left when they asked my husband to get a power of attorney to manage his money. They were implying he wasn't competent to manage his own money! DH didn't do the research before he jumped from Fidelity because he was so mad, that we went to Wells Fargo, which was a huge mistake. Now we are at Schwab. We make our own decisions, the fees are low, and we can move things around and take withdrawals online without talking to anyone.


Great advice and yup, it seems very überhelming with all the options available and the infomercials looks like skincare ads... a lot of promises plus I have to take into account which my country tax policy favors... I'll study all day today just about investing and bonds too.

I'd be irked away too if any fund advisor would ask unlimited PoA to maintain my funds... If it was limited to certain part then I do understand, because banking sectory (at least in my country) is as heavily regulated as health care so they cannot basicly do anything without PoA on behalf of me. Great you're happy with Schwab.



Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone’s favorite pair of shoes?


Alexander McQueen pink sandals looks very cute. My favourite is pair of  leather lace-up shoes from late 90s. Of course I've to take it to be re-soled once a while but they are so well made and timeless. No wonder that the company filed bankruptcy. Not enough business if every customer buy a new pair of shoes from them after two decades… I sort of understand why the quality has decreased radically.



Sparkletastic said:


> I feel like I need much more variety in my shoes than my bags. Do they rest of you feel that way?


I’m using actively maybe 5 pairs but I’ve over 300 pairs so I’m definitely on a ban (or one in one out). I’vent bought a single pair last year and don’t feel the urge to buy anytime soon. I’m more than content with my shoe collection. Major slippery slope had been 70-80 % off from secondary market and that I worked at a shoe importer office where I had access to any pairs in my wildest dream from the brands we presented.



eggtartapproved said:


> Working breeds Lolol. I love it. I’m also a lover of working breeds.


This is my favourite working breed:





Rhl2987 said:


> I am the same way with flats!!! I hear so many people raving about the comfort of various flats and then I try some out and they rip my heels to shreds. And then, if the leather isn’t soft enough, I have pain on the sides of my foot near the bones where they come into contact with the shoe. And my heels also hurt from walking without padding because I must not have enough cushion there.





Dawn Brockman said:


> Lucky you! In my 20s 30s 40s, I ran around in heels like they were nothing. In my 50s I blew 3 disks and the nerve damage twisted my feet pretty badly. It’s now really tough to find a comfortable heel. About the only designer shoe I can wear in a heel is a Stuart Weitzman. Sigh.





vink said:


> Frankly speaking, I don’t like flats. They’re too flat and not comfortable. I’ve tried them all; Chanel, Tods, Ferragamo, Next, etc. whatever people raves about. I prefer sneakers and Hush puppies. Clarks sometimes.



@Rhl2987, @Dawn Brockman, @vink
If you can find any of German speaking brands like Rieker, Högl or Gabor, I highly recommend checking them out especially their comfort line with padded insoles!  

I feel you @Rhl2987. I guess a bone near my ankle joint is grown lower than average too so ballerinas and sneakers are one of those models I have to try one first but the rest (boots, mules, heels) I can buy without trying.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I recommend these for insanely sneaker like comfy in a heel:  https://www.betabrand.com/womens/shoes/athletic-inspired-travel-heels-pumps-black
I own them and love them.  I also have a pair of sofft Mary Jane heels similar to these and they are comfy but not as comfy as the betabrand.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Shoes.

I shall try to engage with the shoe diaries. However, I don’t generally feel much of an emotional attachment to shoes 

And yet I own about a hundred pairs. Much more than the average person and 25x as many as @vink, but 200-ish less than @ipsum 

My mother is a shoes person. My father gave her a new shoe cupboard for their last anniversary  Before my wedding, she and I went shopping to buy a dozen shoes to coordinate with every colour in my wardrobe 

I’m satisfied with my collection. I largely operate a one in one out policy at this stage, and I throw shoes away reasonably frequently. I don’t buy preloved shoes.

I have:
- a cupboard in my office with an excellent mix of choices for heeled pumps (around 10 pairs),
- a series of shoe organisers under the bed which fit about 60 pairs,
- some of the superbrands in boxes (around 15 pairs)
- some boots and sneakers on a shoe rack by the door (around 6 pairs)
- and a stack of more occasional shoes, maybe 30 pairs, including party shoes and beach shoes (an important category for someone who lives in England  ) in dust bags, in my party clothes wardrobe. I attend a lot of formal events and parties, so I have a separate party clothes wardrobe.

Of these, I have about 25 superbrands. Mix of brands. Chanel, Prada, Gucci, Ferragamo, Miu Miu, Saint Laurent and Armani.

Why do I have so many shoes? I need lots of categories of shoes. For party wear I do coordinate colours. For work, I wear suits and blazers and I have heeled pumps to coordinate with whatever colour shirt / blazer I’m wearing. I have a lot of ballet pumps for commuting, mostly Prada and Gucci.

I don’t like boots. I have two pairs. My feet feel a bit claustrophobic in boots.

I don’t have many pictures of shoes, but here’s a few I can find on my phone. Two examples of the types of tall heels I wear in office (Chanel, Prada), and 3-4 examples of my “uniform” of ballet pumps (Prada, Miu Miu, Gucci).

Eta: I do feel an emotional attachment to some shoes, just not shoes in general (unlike bags). The navy & black Chanel pumps for example, Mr Dawn chose and gave me as a complete surprise. When I got promoted to Director last year, I started wearing them a lot more because they felt very “power dressing”. Now those shoes make me feel strong


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Shoes.
> 
> I shall try to engage with the shoe diaries. However, I don’t generally feel much of an emotional attachment to shoes
> 
> And yet I own about a hundred pairs. Much more than the average person and 25x as many as @vink, but 200-ish less than @ipsum
> 
> My mother is a shoes person. My father gave her a new shoe cupboard for their last anniversary  Before my wedding, she and I went shopping to buy a dozen shoes to coordinate with every colour in my wardrobe
> 
> I’m satisfied with my collection. I largely operate a one in one out policy at this stage, and I throw shoes away reasonably frequently. I don’t buy preloved shoes.
> 
> I have:
> - a cupboard in my office with an excellent mix of choices for heeled pumps (around 10 pairs),
> - a series of shoe organisers under the bed which fit about 60 pairs,
> - some of the superbrands in boxes (around 15 pairs)
> - some boots and sneakers on a shoe rack by the door (around 6 pairs)
> - and a stack of more occasional shoes, maybe 30 pairs, including party shoes and beach shoes (an important category for someone who lives in England  ) in dust bags, in my party clothes wardrobe. I attend a lot of formal events and parties, so I have a separate party clothes wardrobe.
> 
> Of these, I have about 25 superbrands. Mix of brands. Chanel, Prada, Gucci, Ferragamo, Miu Miu, Saint Laurent and Armani.
> 
> Why do I have so many shoes? I need lots of categories of shoes. For party wear I do coordinate colours. For work, I wear suits and blazers and I have heeled pumps to coordinate with whatever colour shirt / blazer I’m wearing. I have a lot of ballet pumps for commuting, mostly Prada and Gucci.
> 
> I don’t like boots. I have two pairs. My feet feel a bit claustrophobic in boots.
> 
> I don’t have many pictures of shoes, but here’s a few I can find on my phone. Two examples of the types of tall heels I wear in office (Chanel, Prada), and 3-4 examples of my “uniform” of ballet pumps (Prada, Miu Miu, Gucci).
> 
> Eta: I do feel an emotional attachment to some shoes, just not shoes in general (unlike bags). The navy & black Chanel pumps for example, Mr Dawn chose and gave me as a complete surprise. When I got promoted to Director last year, I started wearing them a lot more because they felt very “power dressing”. Now those shoes make me feel strong



Lovely! Can tell you like the round toe shoes [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

All this shoe talk is making me want to do a shoe cabinet clean up after my vacation!  I have placed recently acquired ones on top of my bag cabinet as I don’t have any more space.  I don’t buy really expensive ones as to me shoes are easily expendable.  


Tory Burch flats are quite comfortable! I suggest this for those having difficult times with flats.


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> I think anything edgy and _milleniallish _is in at the moment but wear anything you feel comfortable and love wearing. I remember when mini skirts was hot back in my teenage years but never felt good trotting around with minimal piece of cloth and getting unwanted stares… I definitely couldn’t wear it with grace thought some of my peers were able to and they looked stunning because they loved the mini style!
> 
> 
> Great advice and yup, it seems very überhelming with all the options available and the infomercials looks like skincare ads... a lot of promises plus I have to take into account which my country tax policy favors... I'll study all day today just about investing and bonds too.
> 
> I'd be irked away too if any fund advisor would ask unlimited PoA to maintain my funds... If it was limited to certain part then I do understand, because banking sectory (at least in my country) is as heavily regulated as health care so they cannot basicly do anything without PoA on behalf of me. Great you're happy with Schwab.
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen pink sandals looks very cute. My favourite is pair of  leather lace-up shoes from late 90s. Of course I've to take it to be re-soled once a while but they are so well made and timeless. No wonder that the company filed bankruptcy. Not enough business if every customer buy a new pair of shoes from them after two decades… I sort of understand why the quality has decreased radically.
> 
> 
> I’m using actively maybe 5 pairs but I’ve over 300 pairs so I’m definitely on a ban (or one in one out). I’vent bought a single pair last year and don’t feel the urge to buy anytime soon. I’m more than content with my shoe collection. Major slippery slope had been 70-80 % off from secondary market and that I worked at a shoe importer office where I had access to any pairs in my wildest dream from the brands we presented.
> 
> 
> This is my favourite working breed:
> View attachment 4293268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rhl2987, @Dawn Brockman, @vink
> If you can find any of German speaking brands like Rieker, Högl or Gabor, I highly recommend checking them out especially their comfort line with padded insoles!
> 
> I feel you @Rhl2987. I guess a bone near my ankle joint is grown lower than average too so ballerinas and sneakers are one of those models I have to try one first but the rest (boots, mules, heels) I can buy without trying.



I never tried those brands you said. I think the German brands I have tried are Dortmund and Josef Seibel. I don’t like their soles and the designs at all. Too wide. They don’t cup my feet nicely. But I’ll keep my eyes for the brands you said. [emoji4]

And I seriously Love those workhorse! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Annabel Lee

Regarding shoes, I’m surprised and a little pleased to hear so many people saying they don’t like flats! I don’t much care for them either, and everyone I know always acts like that’s an inconceivable opinion and I must just want to suffer in heels because I’m vain. So, high-five to all my fellow flat-haters. 



whateve said:


> I sold mine! It was so cute but I never used it. I got rid of all my geometric bags too, even though they were the rainbow of colors. Now most of my vintage bags are usable sizes. My smallest is a Sonoma small flap in aqua. I have a non-Coach vintage bag that is really small but it is so cute and it only cost $3.


I love this color! Gorgeous!




vink said:


> This is my only pair of heels and I can run in it. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I refuse to go any higher or with smaller heels. This one, although looks weird, has a nice balance just fine.



United Nude, right?? I love that brand!


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> Shoes.
> 
> I shall try to engage with the shoe diaries. However, I don’t generally feel much of an emotional attachment to shoes
> 
> And yet I own about a hundred pairs. Much more than the average person and 25x as many as @vink, but 200-ish less than @ipsum
> 
> My mother is a shoes person. My father gave her a new shoe cupboard for their last anniversary  Before my wedding, she and I went shopping to buy a dozen shoes to coordinate with every colour in my wardrobe
> 
> I’m satisfied with my collection. I largely operate a one in one out policy at this stage, and I throw shoes away reasonably frequently. I don’t buy preloved shoes.
> 
> I have:
> - a cupboard in my office with an excellent mix of choices for heeled pumps (around 10 pairs),
> - a series of shoe organisers under the bed which fit about 60 pairs,
> - some of the superbrands in boxes (around 15 pairs)
> - some boots and sneakers on a shoe rack by the door (around 6 pairs)
> - and a stack of more occasional shoes, maybe 30 pairs, including party shoes and beach shoes (an important category for someone who lives in England  ) in dust bags, in my party clothes wardrobe. I attend a lot of formal events and parties, so I have a separate party clothes wardrobe.
> 
> Of these, I have about 25 superbrands. Mix of brands. Chanel, Prada, Gucci, Ferragamo, Miu Miu, Saint Laurent and Armani.
> 
> Why do I have so many shoes? I need lots of categories of shoes. For party wear I do coordinate colours. For work, I wear suits and blazers and I have heeled pumps to coordinate with whatever colour shirt / blazer I’m wearing. I have a lot of ballet pumps for commuting, mostly Prada and Gucci.
> 
> I don’t like boots. I have two pairs. My feet feel a bit claustrophobic in boots.
> 
> I don’t have many pictures of shoes, but here’s a few I can find on my phone. Two examples of the types of tall heels I wear in office (Chanel, Prada), and 3-4 examples of my “uniform” of ballet pumps (Prada, Miu Miu, Gucci).
> 
> Eta: I do feel an emotional attachment to some shoes, just not shoes in general (unlike bags). The navy & black Chanel pumps for example, Mr Dawn chose and gave me as a complete surprise. When I got promoted to Director last year, I started wearing them a lot more because they felt very “power dressing”. Now those shoes make me feel strong



Wow! I wish I could dress like that and coordinate like that. I’ll confess that I grew up with this concept of  coordination and changing to match, etc as well, but at one point, I know I prefer sneakers and comfort. I used to wear platforms some time with uniform in undergrad to make it more dressy and womanly, but the rest of the day, I’ll always be in jeans and sneakers. When I started working, I tried again with some heels and stuff, but I had to walk a lot and construction sites aren’t a place for anything but sneakers so.... I guess it’s just fate. I wish I could manage a shoe closet like yours.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> All this shoe talk is making me want to do a shoe cabinet clean up after my vacation!  I have placed recently acquired ones on top of my bag cabinet as I don’t have any more space.  I don’t buy really expensive ones as to me shoes are easily expendable.
> 
> 
> Tory Burch flats are quite comfortable! I suggest this for those having difficult times with flats.



I have heard lots of rave fr Tory Burch flats. Maybe after I retire my new Hush Puppies. [emoji4]


----------



## Dawn Brockman

vink said:


> I have heard lots of rave fr Tory Burch flats. Maybe after I retire my new Hush Puppies. [emoji4]



I have 3 pairs of TB shoes. The only wearable pair is the flats. They run pretty narrow.


----------



## Rhl2987

Well, I’ve done it and spent the entire morning listing 4 bags and 2 shoes to sell. It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!! I think my sister will be buying one of my H bags and I’m happy about that because it is a very special one to me. But, I don’t want to have things sitting around that I don’t use, no matter how much I love them!! The funds gained from the sales will go towards baby gear, building a custom closet so that my nice things can be stored beautifully, a rose gold watch for daily use, and an upgraded pair of diamond studs. I need to only add things that I’m certain will be used often! Of course, my bag sales won’t fund all of my wishlist items, but those are my current wishlist items as they stand.


----------



## pdxhb

Rhl2987 said:


> Well, I’ve done it and spent the entire morning listing 4 bags and 2 shoes to sell. It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!! I think my sister will be buying one of my H bags and I’m happy about that because it is a very special one to me. But, I don’t want to have things sitting around that I don’t use, no matter how much I love them!! The funds gained from the sales will go towards baby gear, building a custom closet so that my nice things can be stored beautifully, a rose gold watch for daily use, and an upgraded pair of diamond studs. I need to only add things that I’m certain will be used often! Of course, my bag sales won’t fund all of my wishlist items, but those are my current wishlist items as they stand.


Good for you getting those listings up! 
My current goal is to list this coming weekend - I've taken the last few weeks off, since it takes so much time to do them well.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Well, I’ve done it and spent the entire morning listing 4 bags and 2 shoes to sell. It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!! I think my sister will be buying one of my H bags and I’m happy about that because it is a very special one to me. But, I don’t want to have things sitting around that I don’t use, no matter how much I love them!! The funds gained from the sales will go towards baby gear, building a custom closet so that my nice things can be stored beautifully, a rose gold watch for daily use, and an upgraded pair of diamond studs. I need to only add things that I’m certain will be used often! Of course, my bag sales won’t fund all of my wishlist items, but those are my current wishlist items as they stand.


Well done!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dawn Brockman said:


> Lucky you! In my 20s 30s 40s, I ran around in heels like they were nothing. In my 50s I blew 3 disks and the nerve damage twisted my feet pretty badly. It’s now really tough to find a comfortable heel. About the only designer shoe I can wear in a heel is a Stuart Weitzman. Sigh.


OMG!  I’m so sorry!  If I may ask, how did you incur the damage to your disks





vink said:


> Frankly speaking, I don’t like flats. They’re too flat and not comfortable. I’ve tried them all; Chanel, Tods, Ferragamo, Next, etc. whatever people raves about. I prefer sneakers and Hush puppies. Clarks sometimes.


When I say “flats” I mean anything without a high heel - ballet flats, loafers, sneakers, etc.
But, I get your point. Most flats don’t have any support.


vink said:


> This is my only pair of heels and I can run in it. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> But I refuse to go any higher or with smaller heels. This one, although looks weird, has a nice balance just fine.


The unique heel is cool. I’m surprised you can run in them with no strap across the back of the heel.


eggtartapproved said:


> Surprisingly, Michael Kors has really comfortable flats. My personal goto favourites are Cole Haan, and MK for work; I recently discovered a brand called Vionic (can find them at Nordstrom) but their styles are hit and miss but I believe they are designed by actual foot doctors. Coach shoes are quite comfy too.


I tried some MK flats and they hurt too.
I’ll try the Vionic brand.

I don’t know how I forgot. I do have one pair of super comfy ballet flats: Josef Seibel Pippa. I wear these for work when I have site visits. I also will wear them to the mall or other times I have to walk a lot and sneakers aren’t appropriate. They aren’t very cute but they are very well padded and have good support.  They also don’t rub the back of my heel. (Image not mine.  I found it on google) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





ipsum said:


> I think anything edgy and _milleniallish _is in at the moment but wear anything you feel comfortable and love wearing. I remember when mini skirts was hot back in my teenage years but never felt good trotting around with minimal piece of cloth and getting unwanted stares… I definitely couldn’t wear it with grace thought some of my peers were able to and they looked stunning because they loved the mini style!
> 
> 
> Great advice and yup, it seems very überhelming with all the options available and the infomercials looks like skincare ads... a lot of promises plus I have to take into account which my country tax policy favors... I'll study all day today just about investing and bonds too.
> 
> I'd be irked away too if any fund advisor would ask unlimited PoA to maintain my funds... If it was limited to certain part then I do understand, because banking sectory (at least in my country) is as heavily regulated as health care so they cannot basicly do anything without PoA on behalf of me. Great you're happy with Schwab.
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen pink sandals looks very cute. My favourite is pair of  leather lace-up shoes from late 90s. Of course I've to take it to be re-soled once a while but they are so well made and timeless. No wonder that the company filed bankruptcy. Not enough business if every customer buy a new pair of shoes from them after two decades… I sort of understand why the quality has decreased radically.
> 
> 
> I’m using actively maybe 5 pairs but I’ve over 300 pairs so I’m definitely on a ban (or one in one out). I’vent bought a single pair last year and don’t feel the urge to buy anytime soon. I’m more than content with my shoe collection. Major slippery slope had been 70-80 % off from secondary market and that I worked at a shoe importer office where I had access to any pairs in my wildest dream from the brands we presented.
> 
> 
> This is my favourite working breed:
> View attachment 4293268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rhl2987, @Dawn Brockman, @vink
> If you can find any of German speaking brands like Rieker, Högl or Gabor, I highly recommend checking them out especially their comfort line with padded insoles!
> 
> I feel you @Rhl2987. I guess a bone near my ankle joint is grown lower than average too so ballerinas and sneakers are one of those models I have to try one first but the rest (boots, mules, heels) I can buy without trying.


This is funny. I don’t associate rock studs with Millenials or younger women. I associate them with very stylish women who are 35+.

Lol! On the working breed.

Has the quality of AMQ’s gone down? Dang it. Just when I discover the brand. 

I would post in the glass slipper section about comfortable shoes but I doubt it would help. I posted once before to find suggestions on comfortable heels for work and had people saying Laboutins and Choos and Blahniks were comfortable. C’mon now.  They may not be painful but they aren’t comfortable walk around all day shoes.  For work, I like these from Naturalizer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 They have a number of features for comfort: good padding, rounded toe, heel back isn’t too high toe box isn’t too short and the heel while high isn’t very high and is a little wider than a stilletto for stability.  They aren’t “sexy” or “edgy” or even pretty. But they are smart looking and professional without looking like an old fashioned orthopedic shoe. And they come in a ton of colors from black to navy to beige to brown and more. So they work! I just make up for style (as much as is appropriate for work) in my dresses and suits.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely! Can tell you like the round toe shoes [emoji4]


I think the shape of a shoe’s toe box can be really important for comfort.

I already mentioned I’m not a fan of extremely pointy shoes. They’re pretty but tend to hurt my toes. The funny thing is though. Other than my work shoes, all of my current closed in pumps are pointed toe because they’re super cute and they’re comfortable. That’s a crazy rare combo for me.

But, in general, I tend to look for almond toe shoes. I get some of the sleek look of a pointed toe without the toe scrunch.


Annabel Lee said:


> Regarding shoes, I’m surprised and a little pleased to hear so many people saying they don’t like flats! I don’t much care for them either, and everyone I know always acts like that’s an inconceivable opinion and I must just want to suffer in heels because I’m vain. So, high-five to all my fellow flat-haters.
> 
> 
> I love this color! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nude, right?? I love that brand!


 to you too on the love heels, hate flats club. ROFL!!!


Rhl2987 said:


> Well, I’ve done it and spent the entire morning listing 4 bags and 2 shoes to sell. It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!! I think my sister will be buying one of my H bags and I’m happy about that because it is a very special one to me. But, I don’t want to have things sitting around that I don’t use, no matter how much I love them!! The funds gained from the sales will go towards baby gear, building a custom closet so that my nice things can be stored beautifully, a rose gold watch for daily use, and an upgraded pair of diamond studs. I need to only add things that I’m certain will be used often! Of course, my bag sales won’t fund all of my wishlist items, but those are my current wishlist items as they stand.


Congratulations!! Good job!

I’ll bet having some clearly defined goals will make your selling all the more satisfying.


----------



## Sparkletastic

It’s the first of the year so, I’ll throw out another topic that I’ll be wrestling with a bit which is diet and exercise. Exercise later...diet drama now. LOL!

I typically eat a Paleo diet - no sugar, processed foods, grains (breads, pastas, rice, etc), beans. I modify it a bit as I do eat cheese and hummus and will eat a dessert every blue moon if I feel like it without any guilt.

I eat this way because I wanted to eat healthfully but not feel like I was sacrificing anything. And “my Paleo” means I get to eat the things I love - seafood, veggies, fruit, bacon (bacon!!!!), Brie, olives, etc. and stay slim without ever counting calories, weighing food, etc. (I’m not slim by nature or culture so I had to find an *easy* path.)  I don’t like rice or pasta anyway.  So, it’s win / win.

But!!!! My name is Sparkle and I’m a sugar-holic. If I “get off” sugar, I never want any.  Not sodas, not cookies, nothing. It’s not even tempting. But, if I start eating sugar, the monster comes back and I crave it all day and night.

Well, what did my dumb bunny self do over the holidays? I ate sugar. One of my agencies sent me a huge box of my favorites - Cheryl’s cookies - for Thanksgiving and I tore into them like a ravenous wolf. That led to a slice of cake here, a taste of cobbler there and voila! I’m addicted again.  Plus, I gained 6 lbs...all in the wrong places.  

     

So, I’m going cold turkey no sugar.  It’s only 1pm here and I’m already ready to track down and hold Willy Wonka hostage at gunpoint if he doesn’t give up some caramels.  My family is in witness protection as I rage around the house snarling and threatening anyone who knows where the last of the peach cobbler is and won’t share.

I know this fiending for sugar will go away after about 7 days. And, I’ll actually be happy to be “clean” because I can taste all of my food so much better when I’m not eating sugar. But, ohmigoodness, while I’m in the battle, it’s h-e-double hockey sticks!

Anyone else bravely starting or restarting a healthy approach for the new year?


----------



## Dawn Brockman

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the first of the year so, I’ll throw out another topic that I’ll be wrestling with a bit which is diet and exercise. Exercise later...diet drama now. LOL!
> 
> I typically eat a Paleo diet - no sugar, processed foods, grains (breads, pastas, rice, etc), beans. I modify it a bit as I do eat cheese and hummus and will eat a dessert every blue moon if I feel like it without any guilt.
> 
> I eat this way because I wanted to eat healthfully but not feel like I was sacrificing anything. And “my Paleo” means I get to eat the things I love - seafood, veggies, fruit, bacon (bacon!!!!), Brie, olives, etc. and stay slim without ever counting calories, weighing food, etc. (I’m not slim by nature or culture so I had to find an *easy* path.)  I don’t like rice or pasta anyway.  So, it’s win / win.
> 
> But!!!! My name is Sparkle and I’m a sugar-holic. If I “get off” sugar, I never want any.  Not sodas, not cookies, nothing. It’s not even tempting. But, if I start eating sugar, the monster comes back and I crave it all day and night.
> 
> Well, what did my dumb bunny self do over the holidays? I ate sugar. One of my agencies sent me a huge box of my favorites - Cheryl’s cookies - for Thanksgiving and I tore into them like a ravenous wolf. That led to a slice of cake here, a taste of cobbler there and voila! I’m addicted again.  Plus, I gained 6 lbs...all in the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’m going cold turkey no sugar.  It’s only 1pm here and I’m already ready to track down and hold Willy Wonka hostage at gunpoint if he doesn’t give up some caramels.  My family is in witness protection as I rage around the house snarling and threatening anyone who knows where the last of the peach cobbler is and won’t share.
> 
> I know this fiending for sugar will go away after about 7 days. And, I’ll actually be happy to be “clean” because I can taste all of my food so much better when I’m not eating sugar. But, ohmigoodness, while I’m in the battle, it’s h-e-double hockey sticks!
> 
> Anyone else bravely starting or restarting a healthy approach for the new year?



I eat whatever I want November and December. I am pretty tight with carbs the rest of the year. Like you, when I release the sugar fiend, it becomes uncontrollable. But starting tomorrow, anything left is thrown out and the discipline restarts. It keeps me within about 7 lbs of my ideal year round. 

I work out a lot - January through October. I run/walk or use an Ellptical and lift almost every morning for an hour. I do a lot of pushups and planks. I ride a stationary bike about 50 minutes most days. At 60, it takes a lot of effort. 

But I am a crazy holiday person. My routines all fall by the wayside over the holidays and I cook and bake and decorate and celebrate and EAT.
No time to work out!


----------



## whateve

ipsum said:


> I think anything edgy and _milleniallish _is in at the moment but wear anything you feel comfortable and love wearing. I remember when mini skirts was hot back in my teenage years but never felt good trotting around with minimal piece of cloth and getting unwanted stares… I definitely couldn’t wear it with grace thought some of my peers were able to and they looked stunning because they loved the mini style!
> 
> 
> Great advice and yup, it seems very überhelming with all the options available and the infomercials looks like skincare ads... a lot of promises plus I have to take into account which my country tax policy favors... I'll study all day today just about investing and bonds too.
> 
> I'd be irked away too if any fund advisor would ask unlimited PoA to maintain my funds... If it was limited to certain part then I do understand, because banking sectory (at least in my country) is as heavily regulated as health care so they cannot basicly do anything without PoA on behalf of me. Great you're happy with Schwab.
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen pink sandals looks very cute. My favourite is pair of  leather lace-up shoes from late 90s. Of course I've to take it to be re-soled once a while but they are so well made and timeless. No wonder that the company filed bankruptcy. Not enough business if every customer buy a new pair of shoes from them after two decades… I sort of understand why the quality has decreased radically.
> 
> 
> I’m using actively maybe 5 pairs but I’ve over 300 pairs so I’m definitely on a ban (or one in one out). I’vent bought a single pair last year and don’t feel the urge to buy anytime soon. I’m more than content with my shoe collection. Major slippery slope had been 70-80 % off from secondary market and that I worked at a shoe importer office where I had access to any pairs in my wildest dream from the brands we presented.
> 
> 
> This is my favourite working breed:
> View attachment 4293268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rhl2987, @Dawn Brockman, @vink
> If you can find any of German speaking brands like Rieker, Högl or Gabor, I highly recommend checking them out especially their comfort line with padded insoles!
> 
> I feel you @Rhl2987. I guess a bone near my ankle joint is grown lower than average too so ballerinas and sneakers are one of those models I have to try one first but the rest (boots, mules, heels) I can buy without trying.


lol on the working breed! That should have been entered in the ugly bag competition.
I have a similar problem with my ankle bone hurting with some shoes. I think my bone sticks out too much. It is worst on some flats because the tops of them graze the bottom of my bone.


Annabel Lee said:


> Regarding shoes, I’m surprised and a little pleased to hear so many people saying they don’t like flats! I don’t much care for them either, and everyone I know always acts like that’s an inconceivable opinion and I must just want to suffer in heels because I’m vain. So, high-five to all my fellow flat-haters.
> 
> 
> I love this color! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nude, right?? I love that brand!





Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4293509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I’m so sorry!  If I may ask, how did you incur the damage to your disksWhen I say “flats” I mean anything without a high heel - ballet flats, loafers, sneakers, etc.
> But, I get your point. Most flats don’t have any support.
> The unique heel is cool. I’m surprised you can run in them with no strap across the back of the heel.
> I tried some MK flats and they hurt too.
> I’ll try the Vionic brand.
> 
> I don’t know how I forgot. I do have one pair of super comfy ballet flats: Josef Seibel Pippa. I wear these for work when I have site visits. I also will wear them to the mall or other times I have to walk a lot and sneakers aren’t appropriate. They aren’t very cute but they are very well padded and have good support.  They also don’t rub the back of my heel. (Image not mine.  I found it on google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293511
> 
> This is funny. I don’t associate rock studs with Millenials or younger women. I associate them with very stylish women who are 35+.
> 
> Lol! On the working breed.
> 
> Has the quality of AMQ’s gone down? Dang it. Just when I discover the brand.
> 
> I would post in the glass slipper section about comfortable shoes but I doubt it would help. I posted once before to find suggestions on comfortable heels for work and had people saying Laboutins and Choos and Blahniks were comfortable. C’mon now.  They may not be painful but they aren’t comfortable walk around all day shoes.  For work, I like these from Naturalizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a number of features for comfort: good padding, rounded toe, heel back isn’t too high toe box isn’t too short and the heel while high isn’t very high and is a little wider than a stilletto for stability.  They aren’t “sexy” or “edgy” or even pretty. But they are smart looking and professional without looking like an old fashioned orthopedic shoe. And they come in a ton of colors from black to navy to beige to brown and more. So they work! I just make up for style (as much as is appropriate for work) in my dresses and suits.


I don't have a problem with all low shoes, just flats, especially ballerina type. Many sneakers have good support. I don't think I need a lot of support as I wear Uggs a lot. The fur provides lots of cushioning. Flats are just too flat and un-cushioned, plus I have the problem with them hitting my ankle bones.

When I was younger I wore heels for work, even wore them while commuting. I can't say they were comfortable, but I didn't have a problem with them except when the heel was really high. I had one pair of 5 inch heels that I could only wear for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dawn Brockman said:


> I eat whatever I want November and December. I am pretty tight with carbs the rest of the year. Like you, when I release the sugar fiend, it becomes uncontrollable. But starting tomorrow, anything left is thrown out and the discipline restarts. It keeps me within about 7 lbs of my ideal year round.
> 
> I work out a lot - January through October. I run/walk or use an Ellptical and lift almost every morning for an hour. I do a lot of pushups and planks. I ride a stationary bike about 50 minutes most days. At 60, it takes a lot of effort.
> 
> But I am a crazy holiday person. My routines all fall by the wayside over the holidays and I cook and bake and decorate and celebrate and EAT.
> No time to work out!


We are a lot alike!  I use the elliptical and lift weights at 5am 5 days a week M-F.  (No running though) I skip some days here or there when I travel.  I never go to a gym on the weekends because I want to sleep in and play. LOL! 

And, like you, my workouts and diet are usually more lax in Nov & Dec because of the holidays and my bday is in December. So it’s a lot of fun activities and fun food. I just usually don’t give in completely to the sugar monster like I did this year.

2018 overall, however, was abysmal for workouts. I hurt my knee in Feb, had knee surgery in June, eye surgery in July and toe surgery in August. Lots of rehab. My workout schedule has gone the way of the dodo bird. As a result of all that, I lost weight (working out makes me hungry), and got soft. Ugh. Then I gained 6 lbs of pure fat. Double ugh! 

So I need to get back in the gym tomorrow but will have to go back slowly. More on that when I get started.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the first of the year so, I’ll throw out another topic that I’ll be wrestling with a bit which is diet and exercise. Exercise later...diet drama now. LOL!
> 
> I typically eat a Paleo diet - no sugar, processed foods, grains (breads, pastas, rice, etc), beans. I modify it a bit as I do eat cheese and hummus and will eat a dessert every blue moon if I feel like it without any guilt.
> 
> I eat this way because I wanted to eat healthfully but not feel like I was sacrificing anything. And “my Paleo” means I get to eat the things I love - seafood, veggies, fruit, bacon (bacon!!!!), Brie, olives, etc. and stay slim without ever counting calories, weighing food, etc. (I’m not slim by nature or culture so I had to find an *easy* path.)  I don’t like rice or pasta anyway.  So, it’s win / win.
> 
> But!!!! My name is Sparkle and I’m a sugar-holic. If I “get off” sugar, I never want any.  Not sodas, not cookies, nothing. It’s not even tempting. But, if I start eating sugar, the monster comes back and I crave it all day and night.
> 
> Well, what did my dumb bunny self do over the holidays? I ate sugar. One of my agencies sent me a huge box of my favorites - Cheryl’s cookies - for Thanksgiving and I tore into them like a ravenous wolf. That led to a slice of cake here, a taste of cobbler there and voila! I’m addicted again.  Plus, I gained 6 lbs...all in the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’m going cold turkey no sugar.  It’s only 1pm here and I’m already ready to track down and hold Willy Wonka hostage at gunpoint if he doesn’t give up some caramels.  My family is in witness protection as I rage around the house snarling and threatening anyone who knows where the last of the peach cobbler is and won’t share.
> 
> I know this fiending for sugar will go away after about 7 days. And, I’ll actually be happy to be “clean” because I can taste all of my food so much better when I’m not eating sugar. But, ohmigoodness, while I’m in the battle, it’s h-e-double hockey sticks!
> 
> Anyone else bravely starting or restarting a healthy approach for the new year?


I had gestational diabetes with my third child so I am always aware that I'm at risk for developing diabetes. I try to eat low carb. At times I'll relax my carb restrictions too much, then realize I need to get stricter. I've been very low carb for about the last 6 months with just a few days where I ate more, usually because there wasn't a low carb option available. Like one day we went for pizza. After the first piece I felt guilty so I just ate the toppings. I bought myself a few candy bars about a month ago but they are just sitting there. I can't bring myself to open them. I know I need to eat them soon or they will go bad. I hate wasting so I have conflicting emotions. I didn't eat anything bad over the holidays. I haven't baked cookies in ages. I miss it. I always loved cookies. I'm a chocoholic. I allow myself a small handful of dark chocolate chips every day. It isn't hard to give up bread except when restaurants have baked their own. I miss pasta but can eat zoodles. I only eat fruit sparingly. I only drink water. 

My body isn't as good as it was when I was younger. I have thickened around the middle, which I hate.


----------



## Dawn Brockman

whateve said:


> I had gestational diabetes with my third child so I am always aware that I'm at risk for developing diabetes. I try to eat low carb. At times I'll relax my carb restrictions too much, then realize I need to get stricter. I've been very low carb for about the last 6 months with just a few days where I ate more, usually because there wasn't a low carb option available. Like one day we went for pizza. After the first piece I felt guilty so I just ate the toppings. I bought myself a few candy bars about a month ago but they are just sitting there. I can't bring myself to open them. I know I need to eat them soon or they will go bad. I hate wasting so I have conflicting emotions. I didn't eat anything bad over the holidays. I haven't baked cookies in ages. I miss it. I always loved cookies. I'm a chocoholic. I allow myself a small handful of dark chocolate chips every day. It isn't hard to give up bread except when restaurants have baked their own. I miss pasta but can eat zoodles. I only eat fruit sparingly. I only drink water.
> 
> My body isn't as good as it was when I was younger. I have thickened around the middle, which I hate.



You are way more disciplined than I am!
I’m only able to hold up about 10 months a year!
When I have extra junk food, I take it to work. The young male engineers I work with suffer fewer ill effects!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I had gestational diabetes with my third child so I am always aware that I'm at risk for developing diabetes. I try to eat low carb. At times I'll relax my carb restrictions too much, then realize I need to get stricter. I've been very low carb for about the last 6 months with just a few days where I ate more, usually because there wasn't a low carb option available. Like one day we went for pizza. After the first piece I felt guilty so I just ate the toppings. I bought myself a few candy bars about a month ago but they are just sitting there. I can't bring myself to open them. I know I need to eat them soon or they will go bad. I hate wasting so I have conflicting emotions. I didn't eat anything bad over the holidays. I haven't baked cookies in ages. I miss it. I always loved cookies. I'm a chocoholic. I allow myself a small handful of dark chocolate chips every day. It isn't hard to give up bread except when restaurants have baked their own. I miss pasta but can eat zoodles. I only eat fruit sparingly. I only drink water.
> 
> My body isn't as good as it was when I was younger. I have thickened around the middle, which I hate.


Your body is just fine. Things change and that’s ok. I’m not going to have the body my 23yo daughter has and I’m going to happily let her have her time in the sun. She has a beach body...I have financial assets and an ability to travel. It all works out. 

I’m sorry to hear about your gestational diabetes.  It sounds like you are really rigorous in avoiding getting diabetes now which is awesome. Does your doctor say you have to be this strict? I had pregnancy induced hypertension with my first but I don’t do anything special to avoid HBP now. (Well I guess my exercise does but you get the point).  My BP actually runs pretty low. 

Bread. Forgot about that. I do love warm buttery bread but, like you, it’s no problem for me to pass up unless a particular tasty basket ends up on the restaurant table. 

I know that a month from now I’ll be back in the groove of things and happily eating and working out as usual. It’s just to get back into those habits after a period of time away.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the first of the year so, I’ll throw out another topic that I’ll be wrestling with a bit which is diet and exercise. Exercise later...diet drama now. LOL!
> 
> I typically eat a Paleo diet - no sugar, processed foods, grains (breads, pastas, rice, etc), beans. I modify it a bit as I do eat cheese and hummus and will eat a dessert every blue moon if I feel like it without any guilt.
> 
> I eat this way because I wanted to eat healthfully but not feel like I was sacrificing anything. And “my Paleo” means I get to eat the things I love - seafood, veggies, fruit, bacon (bacon!!!!), Brie, olives, etc. and stay slim without ever counting calories, weighing food, etc. (I’m not slim by nature or culture so I had to find an *easy* path.)  I don’t like rice or pasta anyway.  So, it’s win / win.
> 
> But!!!! My name is Sparkle and I’m a sugar-holic. If I “get off” sugar, I never want any.  Not sodas, not cookies, nothing. It’s not even tempting. But, if I start eating sugar, the monster comes back and I crave it all day and night.
> 
> Well, what did my dumb bunny self do over the holidays? I ate sugar. One of my agencies sent me a huge box of my favorites - Cheryl’s cookies - for Thanksgiving and I tore into them like a ravenous wolf. That led to a slice of cake here, a taste of cobbler there and voila! I’m addicted again.  Plus, I gained 6 lbs...all in the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’m going cold turkey no sugar.  It’s only 1pm here and I’m already ready to track down and hold Willy Wonka hostage at gunpoint if he doesn’t give up some caramels.  My family is in witness protection as I rage around the house snarling and threatening anyone who knows where the last of the peach cobbler is and won’t share.
> 
> I know this fiending for sugar will go away after about 7 days. And, I’ll actually be happy to be “clean” because I can taste all of my food so much better when I’m not eating sugar. But, ohmigoodness, while I’m in the battle, it’s h-e-double hockey sticks!
> 
> Anyone else bravely starting or restarting a healthy approach for the new year?


Your descriptions are hilarious!!!! Just laughed so hard. 

I am going to try an cut back on night eating this year. I am naturally slim but the night eating makes me feel ill going to bed. I need to eat a bit more during day and then nothing after dinner. Going to start on Monday - I can never start anything new unless it is Monday. I think it takes me about 3 weeks to create a habit, so going to be a looong January. 
Goodluck!


----------



## ipsum

Rhl2987 said:


> It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!!


Exactly! And then there's a special part when a buyer starts price negotiation after you've answered to her 50+ enquiries and took 50+ photos as per her request though it's clearly stated I don't take offers. I visualize this situation when ever I crave for a new workhorse and if this doesn't help, you'll see me here  Good job and good luck with your sales! I hope you don't end up having same fate as I do.



Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4293509
> 
> This is funny. I don’t associate rock studs with Millenials or younger women. I associate them with very stylish women who are 35+.
> 
> Has the quality of AMQ’s gone down? Dang it. Just when I discover the brand.
> 
> I posted once before to find suggestions on comfortable heels for work and had people saying Laboutins and Choos and Blahniks were comfortable. C’mon now.  They may not be painful but they aren’t comfortable walk around all day shoes.  For work, I like these from Naturalizer.


I can't help not thinking Kendall, Gigi, Bella, Cara or Selena when I face current edgy trend...





I can't speak of AMQ as I don't own any pair by them but in general the quality has gone down in shoe category as well like leather is not as thick as it used to be, body is build with smaller parts of the leather instead of one full hide, invisible parts glued instead of stitching, rubber soles made of "eco-friendly" rubber which will deteriorate faster. A decade ago, original heel tips have lasted me 1-2 season but now we can only speak of days till I need to take the shoes to local cobbler. It'd add up quite fast because service fee is not cheap here. If I wear heels all year round that's around $1000 per year just for changing heel tips.

Lol! Louboutins comfortable?!  Thanks for the tip. I'll keep Naturalizer in my mind if I'm looking for new heels.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely! Can tell you like the round toe shoes [emoji4]



Yes, I prefer round toe. Much more comfortable than pointed. Thank you.

Well done on listing the bags and shoes today! That must be a relief! 



vink said:


> Wow! I wish I could dress like that and coordinate like that. I’ll confess that I grew up with this concept of  coordination and changing to match, etc as well, but at one point, I know I prefer sneakers and comfort. I used to wear platforms some time with uniform in undergrad to make it more dressy and womanly, but the rest of the day, I’ll always be in jeans and sneakers. When I started working, I tried again with some heels and stuff, but I had to walk a lot and construction sites aren’t a place for anything but sneakers so.... I guess it’s just fate. I wish I could manage a shoe closet like yours.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the first of the year so, I’ll throw out another topic that I’ll be wrestling with a bit which is diet and exercise. Exercise later...diet drama now. LOL!
> 
> I typically eat a Paleo diet - no sugar, processed foods, grains (breads, pastas, rice, etc), beans. I modify it a bit as I do eat cheese and hummus and will eat a dessert every blue moon if I feel like it without any guilt.
> 
> I eat this way because I wanted to eat healthfully but not feel like I was sacrificing anything. And “my Paleo” means I get to eat the things I love - seafood, veggies, fruit, bacon (bacon!!!!), Brie, olives, etc. and stay slim without ever counting calories, weighing food, etc. (I’m not slim by nature or culture so I had to find an *easy* path.)  I don’t like rice or pasta anyway.  So, it’s win / win.
> 
> But!!!! My name is Sparkle and I’m a sugar-holic. If I “get off” sugar, I never want any.  Not sodas, not cookies, nothing. It’s not even tempting. But, if I start eating sugar, the monster comes back and I crave it all day and night.
> 
> Well, what did my dumb bunny self do over the holidays? I ate sugar. One of my agencies sent me a huge box of my favorites - Cheryl’s cookies - for Thanksgiving and I tore into them like a ravenous wolf. That led to a slice of cake here, a taste of cobbler there and voila! I’m addicted again.  Plus, I gained 6 lbs...all in the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’m going cold turkey no sugar.  It’s only 1pm here and I’m already ready to track down and hold Willy Wonka hostage at gunpoint if he doesn’t give up some caramels.  My family is in witness protection as I rage around the house snarling and threatening anyone who knows where the last of the peach cobbler is and won’t share.
> 
> I know this fiending for sugar will go away after about 7 days. And, I’ll actually be happy to be “clean” because I can taste all of my food so much better when I’m not eating sugar. But, ohmigoodness, while I’m in the battle, it’s h-e-double hockey sticks!
> 
> Anyone else bravely starting or restarting a healthy approach for the new year?


This resonates so much. I’m addicted to sugar, like many people are. Plus, I’m in my pregnancy and having an extra hard time being restrictive. I’m the same way as you in that it would be no sugar at all or sugar everyday. I can’t have it in between because I’m not good with moderation. I’ve gained 25 pounds in the 25 weeks of my pregnancy. I’m 5’ 8.5” and very healthy and active. I’m cycling or doing yoga or strength training nearly everyday but my problem is with eating! In the first trimester I was eating to try to combat nausea (obviously didn’t help) and then it kind of was like a rolling hill where I can’t seem to stop the cycle. Today, I’ve tried the eating every couple of hours thing. It’s just hard to do when we’ve been on travels. I was doing really well before the Christmas holiday but then being with his family and mine and all of the delicious food, I gained 5 pounds in one week.

I’m proud of you for starting the sugar kick up again!! My Mom has been doing it for a couple of weeks now and she is loving how she is feeling and she was able to have just a couple of sweet things over the holidays. I want to try but I also really don’t. I’m not sure how to get started but at least I’m eating consciously today. One day at a time, I guess!


----------



## Rhl2987

Dawn Brockman said:


> I eat whatever I want November and December. I am pretty tight with carbs the rest of the year. Like you, when I release the sugar fiend, it becomes uncontrollable. But starting tomorrow, anything left is thrown out and the discipline restarts. It keeps me within about 7 lbs of my ideal year round.
> 
> I work out a lot - January through October. I run/walk or use an Ellptical and lift almost every morning for an hour. I do a lot of pushups and planks. I ride a stationary bike about 50 minutes most days. At 60, it takes a lot of effort.
> 
> But I am a crazy holiday person. My routines all fall by the wayside over the holidays and I cook and bake and decorate and celebrate and EAT.
> No time to work out!


Good for you to be so active. Push ups and planks are so impressive and I can’t imagine myself keeping that up still when I am your age. I can’t even workout for an hour at age 31! I played Division 1 Varsity, Big Ten soccer when I was in college, so I’m familiar with pushing yourself and your body to its limits. A couple years after college I went cold turkey and only did yoga, which did wonders for my body. Now, I like a good mix of everything but the biggest issue is maintaining the discipline to workout and also eat well. For me, if I have a binge then I can’t really get back into a routine of eating healthy. So, I love that you have a yearly schedule and that it works well for you!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Well, I’ve done it and spent the entire morning listing 4 bags and 2 shoes to sell. It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!! I think my sister will be buying one of my H bags and I’m happy about that because it is a very special one to me. But, I don’t want to have things sitting around that I don’t use, no matter how much I love them!! The funds gained from the sales will go towards baby gear, building a custom closet so that my nice things can be stored beautifully, a rose gold watch for daily use, and an upgraded pair of diamond studs. I need to only add things that I’m certain will be used often! Of course, my bag sales won’t fund all of my wishlist items, but those are my current wishlist items as they stand.


Fantastic work! Best wishes with baby preparations and achieving your clearly stated goals. What a solid start to 2019!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Your body is just fine. Things change and that’s ok. I’m not going to have the body my 23yo daughter has and I’m going to happily let her have her time in the sun. She has a beach body...I have financial assets and an ability to travel. It all works out.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear about your gestational diabetes.  It sounds like you are really rigorous in avoiding getting diabetes now which is awesome. Does your doctor say you have to be this strict? I had pregnancy induced hypertension with my first but I don’t do anything special to avoid HBP now. (Well I guess my exercise does but you get the point).  My BP actually runs pretty low.
> 
> Bread. Forgot about that. I do love warm buttery bread but, like you, it’s no problem for me to pass up unless a particular tasty basket ends up on the restaurant table.
> 
> I know that a month from now I’ll be back in the groove of things and happily eating and working out as usual. It’s just to get back into those habits after a period of time away.


I haven't always been this strict. After I had the baby, I was told just to keep an eye on my blood sugar, to get tested once in awhile, which I did. When you have gestational diabetes, it goes back to normal once the baby is born. This was many years ago when the recommended diet was low fat, not low carb. The low fat diet didn't help at all and I had to give myself insulin shots during the last part of my pregnancy. Then I had to spend several weeks in the hospital because I had premature contractions and I couldn't have the drug they usually give for that because of the diabetes. I think that if they had put me on a low carb diet, I could have avoided the insulin shots, which hurt like hell.

A few years ago, one of my blood sugar tests came back at prediabetes so I went on the low carb diet and got it back down. Then I relaxed the diet again, felt guilty, and went back on the diet without testing my blood sugar. I'm sure it is in normal range now. Both my grandfather and father had type 2 so I'm afraid I'll end up there if I don't watch it. DH was told he is prediabetic but he won't do anything about it. The doctors don't seem very concerned.

My current doctor, who I see for other things, is a big fan of low carb eating for everyone, even if they aren't prone to diabetes.

One of my daughters has never weighed over 100 pounds. She is just naturally petite. She is married to a guy who loves to eat!


Rhl2987 said:


> This resonates so much. I’m addicted to sugar, like many people are. Plus, I’m in my pregnancy and having an extra hard time being restrictive. I’m the same way as you in that it would be no sugar at all or sugar everyday. I can’t have it in between because I’m not good with moderation. I’ve gained 25 pounds in the 25 weeks of my pregnancy. I’m 5’ 8.5” and very healthy and active. I’m cycling or doing yoga or strength training nearly everyday but my problem is with eating! In the first trimester I was eating to try to combat nausea (obviously didn’t help) and then it kind of was like a rolling hill where I can’t seem to stop the cycle. Today, I’ve tried the eating every couple of hours thing. It’s just hard to do when we’ve been on travels. I was doing really well before the Christmas holiday but then being with his family and mine and all of the delicious food, I gained 5 pounds in one week.
> 
> I’m proud of you for starting the sugar kick up again!! My Mom has been doing it for a couple of weeks now and she is loving how she is feeling and she was able to have just a couple of sweet things over the holidays. I want to try but I also really don’t. I’m not sure how to get started but at least I’m eating consciously today. One day at a time, I guess!


Don't worry too much about your weight now. If you can nurse your baby, I highly recommend it. I nursed all of mine and really enjoyed it. A big side benefit was that I could eat like a sumo wrestler and still lose weight. I ended up 5 pounds lower than my pre-pregnancy weight all three times. But you have to keep nursing for months until all the weight comes off. Even if you only get down to nursing once a day, it still works.


----------



## whateve

I've decided to do the 10 in 31 challenge. This is my first bag of the year, which I've already carried for a few days. Same picture I've used before.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the first of the year so, I’ll throw out another topic that I’ll be wrestling with a bit which is diet and exercise. Exercise later...diet drama now. LOL!
> 
> I typically eat a Paleo diet - no sugar, processed foods, grains (breads, pastas, rice, etc), beans. I modify it a bit as I do eat cheese and hummus and will eat a dessert every blue moon if I feel like it without any guilt.
> 
> I eat this way because I wanted to eat healthfully but not feel like I was sacrificing anything. And “my Paleo” means I get to eat the things I love - seafood, veggies, fruit, bacon (bacon!!!!), Brie, olives, etc. and stay slim without ever counting calories, weighing food, etc. (I’m not slim by nature or culture so I had to find an *easy* path.)  I don’t like rice or pasta anyway.  So, it’s win / win.
> 
> But!!!! My name is Sparkle and I’m a sugar-holic. If I “get off” sugar, I never want any.  Not sodas, not cookies, nothing. It’s not even tempting. But, if I start eating sugar, the monster comes back and I crave it all day and night.
> 
> Well, what did my dumb bunny self do over the holidays? I ate sugar. One of my agencies sent me a huge box of my favorites - Cheryl’s cookies - for Thanksgiving and I tore into them like a ravenous wolf. That led to a slice of cake here, a taste of cobbler there and voila! I’m addicted again.  Plus, I gained 6 lbs...all in the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’m going cold turkey no sugar.  It’s only 1pm here and I’m already ready to track down and hold Willy Wonka hostage at gunpoint if he doesn’t give up some caramels.  My family is in witness protection as I rage around the house snarling and threatening anyone who knows where the last of the peach cobbler is and won’t share.
> 
> I know this fiending for sugar will go away after about 7 days. And, I’ll actually be happy to be “clean” because I can taste all of my food so much better when I’m not eating sugar. But, ohmigoodness, while I’m in the battle, it’s h-e-double hockey sticks!
> 
> Anyone else bravely starting or restarting a healthy approach for the new year?


This is day one of trying to eat like this too. I went sugar crazy over the holidays. Today I woke up with a headache that turned bad. I stuck to the diet but I did take headache meds because Tylenol wasn’t cutting it. I heard that as I continue I will go through a sugar withdrawal. I am nervous as I am prone to migraines anyway.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> This is day one of trying to eat like this too. I went sugar crazy over the holidays. Today I woke up with a headache that turned bad. I stuck to the diet but I did take headache meds because Tylenol wasn’t cutting it. I heard that as I continue I will go through a sugar withdrawal. I am nervous as I am prone to migraines anyway.


I’m prone to migraines too so I understand your concern.

But, you can do it. It takes 1-2 weeks but if you can last, the cravings disappear almost like magic. I didn’t believe it before I did it the first time. I though that cravings would just be manageable. But, they completely went away. And when I’m “off” sugar, if I taste a dessert it will usually taste kinda disgusting. Like if you pour sugar over a frosted cake. It’s just too much.

I’ll cheer you on. We can do this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Who else is doing purse challenges?

I’m doing the color challenge (red) and 10 in 31.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I've decided to do the 10 in 31 challenge. This is my first bag of the year, which I've already carried for a few days. Same picture I've used before.


Love this one. Does the hardware on the strap add significantly to the weight? I would love to see this in real life, to get a feel for it . . .



Sparkletastic said:


> Who else is doing purse challenges?
> 
> I’m doing the color challenge (red) and 10 in 31.


I’m doing  10 in 31 too! This is my oldest bag, I call it my burnt orange hippie bag, circa 1980.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Who else is doing purse challenges?
> 
> I’m doing the color challenge (red) and 10 in 31.


I decided to do New Year, New Bag!! I’m pretty sure I know what my three newest are that aren’t listed for sale!


----------



## Rhl2987

A toast to the new year!! Happy New Year to everyone here and I’m glad to be here with you all.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the first of the year so, I’ll throw out another topic that I’ll be wrestling with a bit which is diet and exercise. Exercise later...diet drama now. LOL!
> 
> I typically eat a Paleo diet - no sugar, processed foods, grains (breads, pastas, rice, etc), beans. I modify it a bit as I do eat cheese and hummus and will eat a dessert every blue moon if I feel like it without any guilt.
> 
> I eat this way because I wanted to eat healthfully but not feel like I was sacrificing anything. And “my Paleo” means I get to eat the things I love - seafood, veggies, fruit, bacon (bacon!!!!), Brie, olives, etc. and stay slim without ever counting calories, weighing food, etc. (I’m not slim by nature or culture so I had to find an *easy* path.)  I don’t like rice or pasta anyway.  So, it’s win / win.
> 
> But!!!! My name is Sparkle and I’m a sugar-holic. If I “get off” sugar, I never want any.  Not sodas, not cookies, nothing. It’s not even tempting. But, if I start eating sugar, the monster comes back and I crave it all day and night.
> 
> Well, what did my dumb bunny self do over the holidays? I ate sugar. One of my agencies sent me a huge box of my favorites - Cheryl’s cookies - for Thanksgiving and I tore into them like a ravenous wolf. That led to a slice of cake here, a taste of cobbler there and voila! I’m addicted again.  Plus, I gained 6 lbs...all in the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I’m going cold turkey no sugar.  It’s only 1pm here and I’m already ready to track down and hold Willy Wonka hostage at gunpoint if he doesn’t give up some caramels.  My family is in witness protection as I rage around the house snarling and threatening anyone who knows where the last of the peach cobbler is and won’t share.
> 
> I know this fiending for sugar will go away after about 7 days. And, I’ll actually be happy to be “clean” because I can taste all of my food so much better when I’m not eating sugar. But, ohmigoodness, while I’m in the battle, it’s h-e-double hockey sticks!
> 
> Anyone else bravely starting or restarting a healthy approach for the new year?



ugh. 
Yes - we’ve even hired a personal trainer. He came to the house today, did measurements and a brief fitness test-thingy (I was able to do more push-ups than Mr Cookie! ) and we start for realsies Thursday. We’re scheduled (and paid) through the middle of March when Spring Break starts for him. 
Wish me luck! [emoji38]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Who else is doing purse challenges?
> 
> I’m doing the color challenge (red) and 10 in 31.



I will do the 3 newest purses for 3 days each (I think that’s the one). One of my newest purses is white - so I’m going to be super trendy... [emoji38] But I’m actually looking forward to trying this white purse out - a good learning experience! 
I’ll be out of town for the later part of the month and will only have 2 or 3 purses with me - but I have 18 days to participate in at least this challenge!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4293799
> 
> Love this one. Does the hardware on the strap add significantly to the weight? I would love to see this in real life, to get a feel for it . . .
> 
> 
> I’m doing  10 in 31 too! This is my oldest bag, I call it my burnt orange hippie bag, circa 1980.


I love it too! It is one of my favorites. It is lighter weight than Patti, under 2 pounds. Your hippie bag is cute.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> All this shoe talk is making me want to do a shoe cabinet clean up after my vacation!  I have placed recently acquired ones on top of my bag cabinet as I don’t have any more space.  I don’t buy really expensive ones as to me shoes are easily expendable.
> 
> 
> Tory Burch flats are quite comfortable! I suggest this for those having difficult times with flats.


Yes, I like Tory Burch flats as well. I have two pairs, one in metallic silver and one in a slightly different style in burgundy patent, and I find that I reach for them often because they are just so easy to walk in.

These are just like my silver ones, except in gold. They advertise this style shoe as being "packable" because the sole is split, so it folds in half, but I've never done that. They weigh next to nothing, so they just go in my suitcase as they are. I wouldn't want to fold the sole of a shoe!!! 

https://www.toryburch.com/minnie-tr...0.html?cgid=shoes-flats&dwvar_34630_color=723


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Well, I’ve done it and spent the entire morning listing 4 bags and 2 shoes to sell. It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!! I think my sister will be buying one of my H bags and I’m happy about that because it is a very special one to me. But, I don’t want to have things sitting around that I don’t use, no matter how much I love them!! The funds gained from the sales will go towards baby gear, building a custom closet so that my nice things can be stored beautifully, a rose gold watch for daily use, and an upgraded pair of diamond studs. I need to only add things that I’m certain will be used often! Of course, my bag sales won’t fund all of my wishlist items, but those are my current wishlist items as they stand.


Excellent! A great start to the new year.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> A toast to the new year!! Happy New Year to everyone here and I’m glad to be here with you all.


Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've decided to do the 10 in 31 challenge. This is my first bag of the year, which I've already carried for a few days. Same picture I've used before.


I just love the look of this bag! It's a real classic. The buckles, and the braiding on the strap... just gorgeous.

But I've already forgotten... what's the brand? Is it a vintage Coach?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> A toast to the new year!! Happy New Year to everyone here and I’m glad to be here with you all.


Cheers!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I just love the look of this bag! It's a real classic. The buckles, and the braiding on the strap... just gorgeous.
> 
> But I've already forgotten... what's the brand? Is it a vintage Coach?


It's Coach, but it is not technically vintage. In Coach, at least, we don't consider anything to be vintage until it is at least 20 years old. It's from the 2007 Bleecker collection. I just love Coach from that era.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> A toast to the new year!! Happy New Year to everyone here and I’m glad to be here with you all.



Cheers!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> ugh.
> Yes - we’ve even hired a personal trainer. He came to the house today, did measurements and a brief fitness test-thingy (I was able to do more push-ups than Mr Cookie! ) and we start for realsies Thursday. We’re scheduled (and paid) through the middle of March when Spring Break starts for him.
> Wish me luck! [emoji38]


Wow... that is REAL commitment! And how cool that you did more pushups than Mr. Cookie... way to go! Best of luck to you. Great that the two of you are doing this together, so you can cheer each other on. Makes it easier to stick to the program!


----------



## msd_bags

Happy New Year everyone!!

I will probably do the New Year New Bag challenge.  I normally have been able to do 10 in 31 in 2018 so it’s not a real challenge.  Although in December 2018 I think I only wore 9, but that’s because I travelled.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I like Tory Burch flats as well. I have two pairs, one in metallic silver and one in a slightly different style in burgundy patent, and I find that I reach for them often because they are just so easy to walk in.
> 
> These are just like my silver ones, except in gold. They advertise this style shoe as being "packable" because the sole is split, so it folds in half, but I've never done that. They weigh next to nothing, so they just go in my suitcase as they are. I wouldn't want to fold the sole of a shoe!!!
> 
> https://www.toryburch.com/minnie-tr...0.html?cgid=shoes-flats&dwvar_34630_color=723


Great shoes! I like the gold tone - metallics are great neutrals!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't thought of a bag organizer. That's interesting!
> And I hadn't made the connection between my bag and the Evelyne, but of course you're absolutely right... they are very much the same proportions, aren't they. Is the Evelyne also unlined? I know my H scarves, but I have yet to slide down the slippery orange slope of H leather goods!


Hi Elaine, yes, the Evelyne is an unlined bag. It’s one of my most worn bags - lightweight, casual, easy access. They come in a variety of colours. Not to enable you, or maybe to enable you!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I like Tory Burch flats as well. I have two pairs, one in metallic silver and one in a slightly different style in burgundy patent, and I find that I reach for them often because they are just so easy to walk in.
> 
> These are just like my silver ones, except in gold. They advertise this style shoe as being "packable" because the sole is split, so it folds in half, but I've never done that. They weigh next to nothing, so they just go in my suitcase as they are. I wouldn't want to fold the sole of a shoe!!!
> 
> https://www.toryburch.com/minnie-tr...0.html?cgid=shoes-flats&dwvar_34630_color=723



I also have not tried folding it.  I just bought my 3rd pair of this Minnie the other day from Saks Off 5th!!  Just goes to show that it is a favorite. [emoji3]


----------



## catsinthebag

January 1 and I’m already having trouble keeping up! 

I think I will do the New Year, New Bag challenge. As some of you know, I tracked my bag use for all of 2018, and I tallied up the totals today. I was very pleased to see that my three newest bags are all in my top 10 most worn bags, even though I got them all during the year so they had less than a year to accrue wears. That tells me I’m making better choices, and buying bags that I truly use.

For those of you who are curious, here’s my Top 10 most worn bags in 2018:
1) Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe — 56 wears
2) Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire — 45 wears
3) Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black — 26 wears
4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote in Black — 22 wears (this was one of the new ones, purchased at the end of May).
5) Bottega Veneta Nodini in Atlantic — 20 wears (also new this year, bought at the end of August).
6) LV Speedy B25 in Empreinte Noir — 18 wears
7) a tie between my Tumi Hagen backpack (purchased in October, so this was clearly a gap that needed filling!) and my Longchamp le Pliage large long handle in Indigo — both with 16 wears
8) Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 — 15 wears
9) Longchamp Mademoiselle in Cognac — 14 wears
10) Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box — 11 wears.

This was a really eye-opening exercise and I’m so glad I did it, that I’m going to do it again this year! I knew my Evelynes got a lot of wear, but I wouldn’t have guessed they’d rank 1 and 2. The Nodini was a pleasant surprise as well. I tend to shy away from small bags. This has been so functional, I may buy another one (or go for something similar by a different designer).

On the downside, I have bags I would have described as favorites, that I barely wore at all! My Chanel Reissues fall into this category. I love the aesthetic but something about them keeps me from reaching for them. I’ll have to figure out what’s going on with that. I don’t really have any desire to sell them, but if I’m not using them ....


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, yes, the Evelyne is an unlined bag. It’s one of my most worn bags - lightweight, casual, easy access. They come in a variety of colours. Not to enable you, or maybe to enable you!


Welllllllll... I'll have to see how I feel about *any* sort of north-south bag over the next few weeks as I use my Valentino. I just loaded it up, and I must say that I REALLY don't love the way all my stuff puddles down to the bottom in an unattractive jumble. 

But I certainly don't mind being enabled!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> January 1 and I’m already having trouble keeping up!
> 
> I think I will do the New Year, New Bag challenge. As some of you know, I tracked my bag use for all of 2018, and I tallied up the totals today. I was very pleased to see that my three newest bags are all in my top 10 most worn bags, even though I got them all during the year so they had less than a year to accrue wears. That tells me I’m making better choices, and buying bags that I truly use.
> 
> For those of you who are curious, here’s my Top 10 most worn bags in 2018:
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe — 56 wears
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire — 45 wears
> 3) Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black — 26 wears
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote in Black — 22 wears (this was one of the new ones, purchased at the end of May).
> 5) Bottega Veneta Nodini in Atlantic — 20 wears (also new this year, bought at the end of August).
> 6) LV Speedy B25 in Empreinte Noir — 18 wears
> 7) a tie between my Tumi Hagen backpack (purchased in October, so this was clearly a gap that needed filling!) and my Longchamp le Pliage large long handle in Indigo — both with 16 wears
> 8) Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 — 15 wears
> 9) Longchamp Mademoiselle in Cognac — 14 wears
> 10) Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box — 11 wears.
> 
> This was a really eye-opening exercise and I’m so glad I did it, that I’m going to do it again this year! I knew my Evelynes got a lot of wear, but I wouldn’t have guessed they’d rank 1 and 2. The Nodini was a pleasant surprise as well. I tend to shy away from small bags. This has been so functional, I may buy another one (or go for something similar by a different designer).
> 
> On the downside, I have bags I would have described as favorites, that I barely wore at all! My Chanel Reissues fall into this category. I love the aesthetic but something about them keeps me from reaching for them. I’ll have to figure out what’s going on with that. I don’t really have any desire to sell them, but if I’m not using them ....


catsinthebag you have an outstanding collection! I love all of your top 10 bags. Cheers to your Evelynes! Great insights from tracking your wears. Interesting comment on your Reissues (also a favourite style for me.) Do you see them as dressier bags and find you are perhaps not reaching for them in more casual situations?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!

My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?


----------



## vink

Dawn Brockman said:


> I have 3 pairs of TB shoes. The only wearable pair is the flats. They run pretty narrow.



Oh.... I don’t think my feet are narrow. [emoji848] I’ll see.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Well, I’ve done it and spent the entire morning listing 4 bags and 2 shoes to sell. It takes forever to take the right pictures and write up your description!!! I think my sister will be buying one of my H bags and I’m happy about that because it is a very special one to me. But, I don’t want to have things sitting around that I don’t use, no matter how much I love them!! The funds gained from the sales will go towards baby gear, building a custom closet so that my nice things can be stored beautifully, a rose gold watch for daily use, and an upgraded pair of diamond studs. I need to only add things that I’m certain will be used often! Of course, my bag sales won’t fund all of my wishlist items, but those are my current wishlist items as they stand.



Yeah! I hope you get them all out and get those stuff fulfilled.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4293509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I’m so sorry!  If I may ask, how did you incur the damage to your disksWhen I say “flats” I mean anything without a high heel - ballet flats, loafers, sneakers, etc.
> But, I get your point. Most flats don’t have any support.
> The unique heel is cool. I’m surprised you can run in them with no strap across the back of the heel.
> I tried some MK flats and they hurt too.
> I’ll try the Vionic brand.
> 
> I don’t know how I forgot. I do have one pair of super comfy ballet flats: Josef Seibel Pippa. I wear these for work when I have site visits. I also will wear them to the mall or other times I have to walk a lot and sneakers aren’t appropriate. They aren’t very cute but they are very well padded and have good support.  They also don’t rub the back of my heel. (Image not mine.  I found it on google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293511
> 
> This is funny. I don’t associate rock studs with Millenials or younger women. I associate them with very stylish women who are 35+.
> 
> Lol! On the working breed.
> 
> Has the quality of AMQ’s gone down? Dang it. Just when I discover the brand.
> 
> I would post in the glass slipper section about comfortable shoes but I doubt it would help. I posted once before to find suggestions on comfortable heels for work and had people saying Laboutins and Choos and Blahniks were comfortable. C’mon now.  They may not be painful but they aren’t comfortable walk around all day shoes.  For work, I like these from Naturalizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a number of features for comfort: good padding, rounded toe, heel back isn’t too high toe box isn’t too short and the heel while high isn’t very high and is a little wider than a stilletto for stability.  They aren’t “sexy” or “edgy” or even pretty. But they are smart looking and professional without looking like an old fashioned orthopedic shoe. And they come in a ton of colors from black to navy to beige to brown and more. So they work! I just make up for style (as much as is appropriate for work) in my dresses and suits.



Oh... I get your point now. And yes. The thick strap hold all my foot so well I can really run. Proven during brother-in-law’s wedding this year where I really have to run around. [emoji4] 
I also like the padding of Josef Seibel, but they don’t hug my feet the right way. Maybe I didn’t get the right model. [emoji848]


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I wandered over to the bag showcase thread. And now I’m curious...
> 
> Some people feel that they must keep adding to their collections even though they have 100 bags. Others will call their collection “modest”, but will have 30+ bags. I’ve also seen people feel overwhelmed with more than 5 bags.
> 
> How people feel about their number of bags is very different person to person.  So, my questions for the day are:
> 
> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?
> 
> My answers
> • 25
> • Medium
> • Happy but, I want to add a bit more variety and close a couple more gaps. I think I’ll be settled with 30 - 35 bags.
> • Without limitations, I’d probably have approx. 100 bags. But, I’d have to remember to be thoughtful so, I didn’t end up with bags that caught my fancy yet weren’t right for me. So, I’d still be a member of this thread.
> 
> (Note. I have only 3 SLG’s and am realizing I definitely want more. Perhaps a total of 6 or 7)



Great questions!

17
Medium
Happy, I’m lucky to say I am experiencing “purse peace” - I appreciate and enjoy the bags I have and I am not actively hunting the next bag. I do want to stay current and not fall into a rut. I’m open to mindful acquisitions that fit my lifestyle, my style and my belongings.
Limitations, I think limitations are a good thing. I like keeping my things to fit within the space I have. I try to teach my DSs to do the same. I also like to carry my bags regularly, with 365 days in the year I want to ensure they are getting out of the house often and shown some love. However, if someone wanted to gift me an Hermés Kelly I wouldn’t complain!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Who else is doing purse challenges?
> 
> I’m doing the color challenge (red) and 10 in 31.



I’m doing new year new bag. But so far, no going out yet so it’s still sitting in my closet. How many days should I wear it to count as fulfilling the challenge? 

And does it mean for the newest bag in the closet only? Or like the last 2-3 bags I bought? I think I’m getting confused with the rules. [emoji28]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> A toast to the new year!! Happy New Year to everyone here and I’m glad to be here with you all.


We’re glad to have you. You’ve added a lot to the discussion already!


Cookiefiend said:


> ugh.
> Yes - we’ve even hired a personal trainer. He came to the house today, did measurements and a brief fitness test-thingy (I was able to do more push-ups than Mr Cookie! ) and we start for realsies Thursday. We’re scheduled (and paid) through the middle of March when Spring Break starts for him.
> Wish me luck!


Go get ‘em!!!


catsinthebag said:


> January 1 and I’m already having trouble keeping up!
> 
> I think I will do the New Year, New Bag challenge. As some of you know, I tracked my bag use for all of 2018, and I tallied up the totals today. I was very pleased to see that my three newest bags are all in my top 10 most worn bags, even though I got them all during the year so they had less than a year to accrue wears. That tells me I’m making better choices, and buying bags that I truly use.
> 
> For those of you who are curious, here’s my Top 10 most worn bags in 2018:
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe — 56 wears
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire — 45 wears
> 3) Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black — 26 wears
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote in Black — 22 wears (this was one of the new ones, purchased at the end of May).
> 5) Bottega Veneta Nodini in Atlantic — 20 wears (also new this year, bought at the end of August).
> 6) LV Speedy B25 in Empreinte Noir — 18 wears
> 7) a tie between my Tumi Hagen backpack (purchased in October, so this was clearly a gap that needed filling!) and my Longchamp le Pliage large long handle in Indigo — both with 16 wears
> 8) Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 — 15 wears
> 9) Longchamp Mademoiselle in Cognac — 14 wears
> 10) Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box — 11 wears.
> 
> This was a really eye-opening exercise and I’m so glad I did it, that I’m going to do it again this year! I knew my Evelynes got a lot of wear, but I wouldn’t have guessed they’d rank 1 and 2. The Nodini was a pleasant surprise as well. I tend to shy away from small bags. This has been so functional, I may buy another one (or go for something similar by a different designer).
> 
> On the downside, I have bags I would have described as favorites, that I barely wore at all! My Chanel Reissues fall into this category. I love the aesthetic but something about them keeps me from reaching for them. I’ll have to figure out what’s going on with that. I don’t really have any desire to sell them, but if I’m not using them ....


Great job tracking your usage. When I started doing so, it really was transformational for me. I must have had some brain fuzz because I was way off in my perceptions of what I did and didn’t wear. Learning the truth helped me make much better decisions going forward.

And it helped me sell bags I loved but wasn’t wearing. It took 3+ years of not wearing some bags before I finally said “I give” and sold them. So, give yourself time to try to rotate your reissues in. If you don’t do so after a few years of collecting data, it will be much easier for you to sell.


ElainePG said:


> Welllllllll... I'll have to see how I feel about *any* sort of north-south bag over the next few weeks as I use my Valentino. I just loaded it up, and I must say that I REALLY don't love the way all my stuff puddles down to the bottom in an unattractive jumble.
> 
> But I certainly don't mind being enabled!


I don’t care for N/S bags in general for that reason. But, I think a smaller one could work. Could you try using slimmer items like card cases to prevent the bulge?


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!
> 
> My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?


I love shoes with personality. Very cool!

Other people’s opinions and values about material items don’t phase me even a little bit. If someone is a spartan minimalist or free wheeling maximalist (and bothers to tell me their opinion on things), I listen because I find different opinions interesting. And, I may learn a tip or two to enhance my approach. But, they don’t sway me. 

That being said, I’m very careful not to “floss” in work situations Less so because of younger workers (in my business world they’re all hungry, freshly minted MBA’s aspiring to be super wealthy and financially successful) and more just because of general perception. I want people talking about my skill not gossiping about my things.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> catsinthebag you have an outstanding collection! I love all of your top 10 bags. Cheers to your Evelynes! Great insights from tracking your wears. Interesting comment on your Reissues (also a favourite style for me.) Do you see them as dressier bags and find you are perhaps not reaching for them in more casual situations?



Thanks, More bags! IDK what it is about the Reissues. I love seeing them styled casually, but maybe I do see them as too dressy for where I live. I think the chain strap is part of it. First, it looks dressier than a leather strap, and second, it’s just a bit too short for me to wear crossbody. I know everyone says you can wear a Reissue that way, but I always feel like the drop is just an inch or two too short on me. And even though the Reissue is much more under the radar than the classic flap, I always feel a little self conscious wearing them. I have to think more about this.


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!
> 
> My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?



Yes. Sometimes. But I love my fashion stuff. And even though I think I dress simple, my brothers and DH said I’m far less simple than I thought I am. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## catsinthebag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!
> 
> My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?



What kind of comments are you getting? Do you think they’re intended to make you uncomfortable? 

I love your shoes! Those sneakers are crazy! If this is your style, then own it. Years ago when I worked in corporate, there was a woman who worked in IT who I’ll never forget. The company was very conservative and the culture was trapped in the 1950s (ugh), but this woman wore super fitted suits with micro mini skirts, four inch heels, and had a diamond the size of the Ritz on her perfectly manicured hand. She’d walk in a room and everyone’s eyes would bug out, but she was smart and competent and friendly, so people got over it. And no one _ever _commented on her outfits or style, other than to say something benign like, “You look nice today.” I think everyone was a little intimidated, but she was just being herself. She wasn’t “flaunting,” as you put it. I doubt you are “flaunting” either, so what makes you feel like you are?


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!
> 
> My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?



I adore your shoes!!!!! What fabulous style.  You have my enthusiastic support!

I work in an environment where there is definitely attention paid if I stand out. For the most part I try to let it roll off my shoulders, but occasionally I find myself not being quite as true to my own style as I could be. Do you have some of your workplace individuals espousing a different style and life philosophy toward you? Not to pry, strictly from a curious place.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, More bags! IDK what it is about the Reissues. I love seeing them styled casually, but maybe I do see them as too dressy for where I live. I think the chain strap is part of it. First, it looks dressier than a leather strap, and second, it’s just a bit too short for me to wear crossbody. I know everyone says you can wear a Reissue that way, but I always feel like the drop is just an inch or two too short on me. And even though the Reissue is much more under the radar than the classic flap, I always feel a little self conscious wearing them. I have to think more about this.


Ok, good points and I understand your point on the crossbody length not being right. I tried on a M/L in a great colour recently and I couldn’t get past the strap being too short for comfortable crossbody wear. Best wishes and good luck with your reflections on your Reissues!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey All!
> 
> We’re almost at the start of the new year. So it’s time for our first bag challenges! I’m reposting the ones we have cued up for January!  I’ll do so again on 1/1.
> 
> (For those of you who are new to the thread, we do monthly challenges as a way of having fun with and focusing on our current collections. It helps us to remember, enjoy and appreciate what we have so that we aren’t as tempted to purchase new bags.
> 
> Participation is completely voluntary. Pick one, two, all or none.  No peer pressure. This is just a fun thing to do as you see fit!  If you do participate, we love to see photos as you go along but, again, even those aren’t required. We’re pretty flexible around here. Lol! )
> 
> *** January Challenges ***
> 
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> 
> • Love it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by Jan 31, commit to selling or donating it.
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)
> 
> • Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once this month. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)
> 
> • Reverse Love it or List it - Pick a bag that you aren’t sure you want to sell. Place it in an inconvenient spot in your home where you don’t readily see it and can even have the opportunity to forget it. If after 4 months you haven’t reached for it, commit to selling it.


I am in for New Year, New Bag and 10 in 31!


----------



## pdxhb

Happy New Year everyone!
Looking forward to this year - so far it's been a great start and I am so happy to be along for this ride with you all!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve started my new year’s cleaning & clearing. Yay! 

One of the things I’m going through is a jewelry box of costume jewelry that has now travelled across 3 states with me without really being opened. I almost never wear costume jewelry but thought I may have forgotten some cute items. 

Uh, no. LOL!

Most of the styles are a little dated (bib necklaces - remember those?)  But, honestly, that isn’t the big issue for me. What I’m hating is the tarnish. I’m junking most of this because it just looks ratty. 

This is one of the big reasons I don’t like costume jewelry. Fine jewelry doesn’t look ratty over time. 

Am I missing something? Help me understand how costume jewelry can work in my wardrobe. If there is a way to be cute for fewer dollars, I’m in.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> January 1 and I’m already having trouble keeping up!
> 
> I think I will do the New Year, New Bag challenge. As some of you know, I tracked my bag use for all of 2018, and I tallied up the totals today. I was very pleased to see that my three newest bags are all in my top 10 most worn bags, even though I got them all during the year so they had less than a year to accrue wears. That tells me I’m making better choices, and buying bags that I truly use.
> 
> For those of you who are curious, here’s my Top 10 most worn bags in 2018:
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe — 56 wears
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire — 45 wears
> 3) Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black — 26 wears
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote in Black — 22 wears (this was one of the new ones, purchased at the end of May).
> 5) Bottega Veneta Nodini in Atlantic — 20 wears (also new this year, bought at the end of August).
> 6) LV Speedy B25 in Empreinte Noir — 18 wears
> 7) a tie between my Tumi Hagen backpack (purchased in October, so this was clearly a gap that needed filling!) and my Longchamp le Pliage large long handle in Indigo — both with 16 wears
> 8) Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 — 15 wears
> 9) Longchamp Mademoiselle in Cognac — 14 wears
> 10) Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box — 11 wears.
> 
> This was a really eye-opening exercise and I’m so glad I did it, that I’m going to do it again this year! I knew my Evelynes got a lot of wear, but I wouldn’t have guessed they’d rank 1 and 2. The Nodini was a pleasant surprise as well. I tend to shy away from small bags. This has been so functional, I may buy another one (or go for something similar by a different designer).
> 
> On the downside, I have bags I would have described as favorites, that I barely wore at all! My Chanel Reissues fall into this category. I love the aesthetic but something about them keeps me from reaching for them. I’ll have to figure out what’s going on with that. I don’t really have any desire to sell them, but if I’m not using them ....


It always surprises me as well at the end of the year to see which bags I wore the most.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve started my new year’s cleaning & clearing. Yay!
> 
> One of the things I’m going through is a jewelry box of costume jewelry that has now travelled across 3 states with me without really being opened. I almost never wear costume jewelry but thought I may have forgotten some cute items.
> 
> Uh, no. LOL!
> 
> Most of the styles are a little dated (bib necklaces - remember those?)  But, honestly, that isn’t the big issue for me. What I’m hating is the tarnish. I’m junking most of this because it just looks ratty.
> 
> This is one of the big reasons I don’t like costume jewelry. Fine jewelry doesn’t look ratty over time.
> 
> Am I missing something? Help me understand how costume jewelry can work in my wardrobe. If there is a way to be cute for fewer dollars, I’m in.



I am incredibly simplistic with my jewelry and it’s to the point where I’m mostly not wearing any these days except my new Apple Watch. I wear “costume” earrings which are from JCrew, Dior, Chanel or other random stores but they are all newer (since I just got into an earring kick last year) and I do rotate through them pretty well. I’ve seen vintage pieces that my grandmother has but I’m mostly not interested in them because they are not my style. I just like to keep things streamlined, to the point where I never use any styling product in my hair. I just blow dry, put on a little makeup, and go. Adding accessories adds time for me and I usually don’t make that effort. 

I wonder if there is a way to clean off the tarnish? I bet there is!!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> January 1 and I’m already having trouble keeping up!
> 
> I think I will do the New Year, New Bag challenge. As some of you know, I tracked my bag use for all of 2018, and I tallied up the totals today. I was very pleased to see that my three newest bags are all in my top 10 most worn bags, even though I got them all during the year so they had less than a year to accrue wears. That tells me I’m making better choices, and buying bags that I truly use.
> 
> For those of you who are curious, here’s my Top 10 most worn bags in 2018:
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe — 56 wears
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire — 45 wears
> 3) Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black — 26 wears
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote in Black — 22 wears (this was one of the new ones, purchased at the end of May).
> 5) Bottega Veneta Nodini in Atlantic — 20 wears (also new this year, bought at the end of August).
> 6) LV Speedy B25 in Empreinte Noir — 18 wears
> 7) a tie between my Tumi Hagen backpack (purchased in October, so this was clearly a gap that needed filling!) and my Longchamp le Pliage large long handle in Indigo — both with 16 wears
> 8) Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 — 15 wears
> 9) Longchamp Mademoiselle in Cognac — 14 wears
> 10) Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box — 11 wears.
> 
> This was a really eye-opening exercise and I’m so glad I did it, that I’m going to do it again this year! I knew my Evelynes got a lot of wear, but I wouldn’t have guessed they’d rank 1 and 2. The Nodini was a pleasant surprise as well. I tend to shy away from small bags. This has been so functional, I may buy another one (or go for something similar by a different designer).
> 
> On the downside, I have bags I would have described as favorites, that I barely wore at all! My Chanel Reissues fall into this category. I love the aesthetic but something about them keeps me from reaching for them. I’ll have to figure out what’s going on with that. I don’t really have any desire to sell them, but if I’m not using them ....



Thanks for sharing and for the reminder - tracking starts as of yesterday - though I did not use any bags since it was a lazy day home with family. 
Interesting that you have favourites you barely use. I am sure we all do. Do you track what you use bag for to give I tell for whether you save bags for special occasions/events? I am planning on tracking type of use to give me a bit more info.


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> I’m doing new year new bag. But so far, no going out yet so it’s still sitting in my closet. How many days should I wear it to count as fulfilling the challenge?
> 
> And does it mean for the newest bag in the closet only? Or like the last 2-3 bags I bought? I think I’m getting confused with the rules. [emoji28]


You wear  three of your newest bags two times each.


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!
> 
> My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?


I work in a corporate finance environment and split my time between 2 offices and working from home. At home I wear sweats lol. At the city office I dress up since everyone else is dressed up (suits, or dresses with jackets). In the other office about 75% of people are wearing jeans, sweaters and sneakers daily. I still dress up most days since I feel it is part of my image, but I do get lots of comments on my stuff. I feel the comments are positive and people get use to my look. However, my environment is all people that can afford luxury items they just don’t buy them. I think if they could not afford I would at least not wear obvious luxury items - like loose the VCA earrings.


----------



## lynne_ross

I am doing love it or list it in January with one bag and a few bracelets I have been considering selling.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> What kind of comments are you getting? Do you think they’re intended to make you uncomfortable?
> 
> I love your shoes! Those sneakers are crazy! If this is your style, then own it. Years ago when I worked in corporate, there was a woman who worked in IT who I’ll never forget. The company was very conservative and the culture was trapped in the 1950s (ugh), but this woman wore super fitted suits with micro mini skirts, four inch heels, and had a diamond the size of the Ritz on her perfectly manicured hand. She’d walk in a room and everyone’s eyes would bug out, but she was smart and competent and friendly, so people got over it. And no one _ever _commented on her outfits or style, other than to say something benign like, “You look nice today.” I think everyone was a little intimidated, but she was just being herself. She wasn’t “flaunting,” as you put it. I doubt you are “flaunting” either, so what makes you feel like you are?


Your experience reminds me of a former senior executive at my company. She would wear mostly Chanel suits, designer heels, hermes bags (she brought her bags to every meeting), perfectly done hair, make up, nails, etc. In a male dominated world she stood out. But she was smart, empathetic and a born leader. She was a female champion and voiced that woman should not feel they need to damper their looks or style to fit in with a male dominated workforce and instead should own their own style and image and be judged on their output. I never saw anyone comment in her looks or saw her comment on others. The topics kept to the work at hand. I really admire her and feel she changed our culture in a positive way.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve started my new year’s cleaning & clearing. Yay!
> 
> One of the things I’m going through is a jewelry box of costume jewelry that has now travelled across 3 states with me without really being opened. I almost never wear costume jewelry but thought I may have forgotten some cute items.
> 
> Uh, no. LOL!
> 
> Most of the styles are a little dated (bib necklaces - remember those?)  But, honestly, that isn’t the big issue for me. What I’m hating is the tarnish. I’m junking most of this because it just looks ratty.
> 
> This is one of the big reasons I don’t like costume jewelry. Fine jewelry doesn’t look ratty over time.
> 
> Am I missing something? Help me understand how costume jewelry can work in my wardrobe. If there is a way to be cute for fewer dollars, I’m in.


I personally am not a fan of costume jewelry. To me it’s place is if you need something specific for an event and are willing to throw it out afterwards since I always find it tarnishes quickly. I would rather buy fewer fine jewelry pieces that I can wear daily and allow me to always look put together. I am also lazy and hate changing jewelry daily!


----------



## dcooney4

Day one on 10 out of 31. I need to be hands free today . Mz Wallace Small leopard metro backpack for the ease of use.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> It always surprises me as well at the end of the year to see which bags I wore the most.


What were they for you this year? 


lynne_ross said:


> I personally am not a fan of costume jewelry. To me it’s place is if you need something specific for an event and are willing to throw it out afterwards since I always find it tarnishes quickly. I would rather buy fewer fine jewelry pieces that I can wear daily and allow me to always look put together. I am also lazy and hate changing jewelry daily!


The only time I’m ok with costume jewelry is when I need a look that would be too expensive in fine jewelry. For example, I have a nice set of sparkly rhinestone jewelry that I can wear at forms occasions. But, even then, I still have some fine jewelry I can wear so I don’t trade out. It’s less bling because I can’t afford a $2million diamond necklace LOL! but, it works. 

Daily, I only wear fine jewelry. Mostly white gold with or without diamonds but some yellow gold too that accents certain outfits. I keep it simple. 

But, I do like it sometimes when I see others in costume. So, that’s why I was curious how others incorporate it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for sharing and for the reminder - tracking starts as of yesterday - though I did not use any bags since it was a lazy day home with family.
> Interesting that you have favourites you barely use. I am sure we all do. Do you track what you use bag for to give I tell for whether you save bags for special occasions/events? I am planning on tracking type of use to give me a bit more info.


Speaking of tracking. I decided to keep an Evernote list of what I wear.  There is just no way I’m going to update the Stylebook app every day because it needs photos, cost, details, etc.  Just adding a short descriptor or tick mark to my Clothing Worn list will be easy and painless.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> What were they for you this year?
> The only time I’m ok with costume jewelry is when I need a look that would be too expensive in fine jewelry. For example, I have a nice set of sparkly rhinestone jewelry that I can wear at forms occasions. But, even then, I still have some fine jewelry I can wear so I don’t trade out. It’s less bling because I can’t afford a $2million diamond necklace LOL! but, it works.
> 
> Daily, I only wear fine jewelry. Mostly white gold with or without diamonds but some yellow gold too that accents certain outfits. I keep it simple.
> 
> But, I do like it sometimes when I see others in costume. So, that’s why I was curious how others incorporate it.


For me it was that I used my nylon bags and backpacks more than my leather bags . I kept opting for super light weight bags more than I realized.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for sharing and for the reminder - tracking starts as of yesterday - though I did not use any bags since it was a lazy day home with family.
> Interesting that you have favourites you barely use. I am sure we all do. Do you track what you use bag for to give I tell for whether you save bags for special occasions/events? I am planning on tracking type of use to give me a bit more info.



I haven’t tracked type of use, but it’s a good idea. What I do is write down the bag I used on that day’s page in my bullet journal, so there will be some indication of what I was doing that day. But I haven’t formalized it into the Bag Use Chart. 

Some of my bags have been bought for specific uses — not events, per se, but the two totes and the backpack were bought for days when I’m out for the whole day and need to carry a lot. The Nodini was a nice surprise because I had no idea how many times I’m running out for a short period of time and don’t need a full bag with me. Or, I’ll use it with my backpack, so as to have easy access to my wallet, tissues and phone. 

I think the problem with the loved-but-not-used bags is, they’re an in-between size. Basically, they are purses, not small crossbodies or full totes. I would have thought they would be the perfect, in-between, Goldilocks bags, but instead, they’ve been falling out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yikes. It’s only 2 days into the year and I’ve already missed two goals.

I said I wasn’t going to buy any sunglasses this year and then I saw a pair of Chanel sunglasses that I wanted. So they accidentally, sorta slipped into my hands and my wallet sorta slipped out to pay. 

And, I was starting back with my healthy eating. But, I went to a breakfast meeting at a phenomenal little bakery / restaurant. And, the croissants were being pulled out of the oven. Soooo... 

The holidays are over. I gotta get my game face on!!!!

No bags, no sunnies, no junky food.  I’m repeating this like my mantra.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Yikes. It’s only 2 days into the year and I’ve already missed two goals.
> 
> I said I wasn’t going to buy any sunglasses this year and then I saw a pair of Chanel sunglasses that I wanted. So they accidentally, sorta slipped into my hands and my wallet sorta slipped out to pay.
> 
> And, I was starting back with my healthy eating. But, I went to a breakfast meeting at a phenomenal little bakery / restaurant. And, the croissants were being pulled out of the oven. Soooo...
> 
> The holidays are over. I gotta get my game face on!!!!
> 
> No bags, no sunnies, no junky food.  I’m repeating this like my mantra.



You can definitely do it!! I’m rooting for you!


----------



## ksuromax

Wishing everyone best of luck for 2019 and hope we all meet our targets!  
i am doing 10 on 31 and 3 newest bags, and here's 1 of them - Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> January 1 and I’m already having trouble keeping up!
> 
> I think I will do the New Year, New Bag challenge. As some of you know, I tracked my bag use for all of 2018, and I tallied up the totals today. I was very pleased to see that my three newest bags are all in my top 10 most worn bags, even though I got them all during the year so they had less than a year to accrue wears. That tells me I’m making better choices, and buying bags that I truly use.
> 
> For those of you who are curious, here’s my Top 10 most worn bags in 2018:
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe — 56 wears
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire — 45 wears
> 3) Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black — 26 wears
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote in Black — 22 wears (this was one of the new ones, purchased at the end of May).
> 5) Bottega Veneta Nodini in Atlantic — 20 wears (also new this year, bought at the end of August).
> 6) LV Speedy B25 in Empreinte Noir — 18 wears
> 7) a tie between my Tumi Hagen backpack (purchased in October, so this was clearly a gap that needed filling!) and my Longchamp le Pliage large long handle in Indigo — both with 16 wears
> 8) Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 — 15 wears
> 9) Longchamp Mademoiselle in Cognac — 14 wears
> 10) Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box — 11 wears.
> 
> This was a really eye-opening exercise and I’m so glad I did it, that I’m going to do it again this year! I knew my Evelynes got a lot of wear, but I wouldn’t have guessed they’d rank 1 and 2. The Nodini was a pleasant surprise as well. I tend to shy away from small bags. This has been so functional, I may buy another one (or go for something similar by a different designer).
> 
> On the downside, I have bags I would have described as favorites, that I barely wore at all! My Chanel Reissues fall into this category. I love the aesthetic but something about them keeps me from reaching for them. I’ll have to figure out what’s going on with that. I don’t really have any desire to sell them, but if I’m not using them ....


FANtastic!!
I had never tracked the usage before 2018 - it is VERY eye-opening!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!
> 
> My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?


I'm in love with those Irregular Choice flats!!! The contrasting laces and hearts are too cute.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Wishing everyone best of luck for 2019 and hope we all meet our targets!
> i am doing 10 on 31 and 3 newest bags, and here's 1 of them - Balenciaga Bazar


Love how your yellow shoes bring out the yellow stripe in your bag. Yellow, yellow, yellow! Happy New Year!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Your experience reminds me of a former senior executive at my company. She would wear mostly Chanel suits, designer heels, hermes bags (she brought her bags to every meeting), perfectly done hair, make up, nails, etc. In a male dominated world she stood out. But she was smart, empathetic and a born leader. She was a female champion and voiced that woman should not feel they need to damper their looks or style to fit in with a male dominated workforce and instead should own their own style and image and be judged on their output. I never saw anyone comment in her looks or saw her comment on others. The topics kept to the work at hand. I really admire her and feel she changed our culture in a positive way.


That's a great story. It sounds as though she was a real change agent... in a good way!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thanks all for sharing the love with my shoes! 


catsinthebag said:


> What kind of comments are you getting? Do you think they’re intended to make you uncomfortable?
> 
> I love your shoes! Those sneakers are crazy! If this is your style, then own it. Years ago when I worked in corporate, there was a woman who worked in IT who I’ll never forget. The company was very conservative and the culture was trapped in the 1950s (ugh), but this woman wore super fitted suits with micro mini skirts, four inch heels, and had a diamond the size of the Ritz on her perfectly manicured hand. She’d walk in a room and everyone’s eyes would bug out, but she was smart and competent and friendly, so people got over it. And no one _ever _commented on her outfits or style, other than to say something benign like, “You look nice today.” I think everyone was a little intimidated, but she was just being herself. She wasn’t “flaunting,” as you put it. I doubt you are “flaunting” either, so what makes you feel like you are?


That's a great story! I think it's a nice example of not judging a book by its cover, and it counteracts the stereotypes of fashion-lovers. Just because we love fashion/bags doesn't mean we're not capable! I would say the only thing making me feel like I'm flaunting is that I'm like the one of two people in the company who cares about fashion LOL. Everyone else wears the same Converse every day, and my boss and co-workers are very frugal people. We even read a book about saving money in our office book club! But I think it's easy for me to be a bit frivolous with my money, because most of them have kids. As you can tell by my shoes, my style is way funkier than the black t-shirt/jeans combo most of my team wears, but when I started working a co-worker asked me why I felt like I had to get new glasses, so after that I always felt like I should tone down the goods. In 2018, I've been just trying to buck that and be myself and express myself the way I want!


pdxhb said:


> I adore your shoes!!!!! What fabulous style.  You have my enthusiastic support!
> 
> I work in an environment where there is definitely attention paid if I stand out. For the most part I try to let it roll off my shoulders, but occasionally I find myself not being quite as true to my own style as I could be. Do you have some of your workplace individuals espousing a different style and life philosophy toward you? Not to pry, strictly from a curious place.


Luckily, no one is preaching to me! But since they're older, they do advise me to save (not in relation to my shopping habits, just because we're running - business so we all like to talk about investments etc). I do talk to a couple of my vegan work friends a lot about veganism, and while they doesn't try to force veganism on me, I do think it sounds like a positive lifestyle and they're kind of convincing me, haha!


lynne_ross said:


> Your experience reminds me of a former senior executive at my company. She would wear mostly Chanel suits, designer heels, hermes bags (she brought her bags to every meeting), perfectly done hair, make up, nails, etc. In a male dominated world she stood out. But she was smart, empathetic and a born leader. She was a female champion and voiced that woman should not feel they need to damper their looks or style to fit in with a male dominated workforce and instead should own their own style and image and be judged on their output. I never saw anyone comment in her looks or saw her comment on others. The topics kept to the work at hand. I really admire her and feel she changed our culture in a positive way.


That's so awesome! Thanks for sharing; I'm going to keep that in mind from now on


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Love how your yellow shoes bring out the yellow stripe in your bag. Yellow, yellow, yellow! Happy New Year!


thank you 
Happy New Year!!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve started my new year’s cleaning & clearing. Yay!
> 
> One of the things I’m going through is a jewelry box of costume jewelry that has now travelled across 3 states with me without really being opened. I almost never wear costume jewelry but thought I may have forgotten some cute items.
> 
> Uh, no. LOL!
> 
> Most of the styles are a little dated (bib necklaces - remember those?)  But, honestly, that isn’t the big issue for me. What I’m hating is the tarnish. I’m junking most of this because it just looks ratty.
> 
> This is one of the big reasons I don’t like costume jewelry. Fine jewelry doesn’t look ratty over time.
> 
> Am I missing something? Help me understand how costume jewelry can work in my wardrobe. If there is a way to be cute for fewer dollars, I’m in.



Costume jewelry needs taking care for, too. I have tons of costume jewelry that I keep in a tool box that separate them piece by piece. I wipe them clean of my sweat and let it air dry before store it in the box line with tissue papers. I never have one tarnished on me or even if they’re, a little cleaning with some solution will do. I even have some that are a pass-me-down from my mom and some pieces made of plastic from 20s or 50s that I bought from antique store. It’s the style you pick and how well you take care of them. Not to mention the original quality of the piece.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I am incredibly simplistic with my jewelry and it’s to the point where I’m mostly not wearing any these days except my new Apple Watch. I wear “costume” earrings which are from JCrew, Dior, Chanel or other random stores but they are all newer (since I just got into an earring kick last year) and I do rotate through them pretty well. I’ve seen vintage pieces that my grandmother has but I’m mostly not interested in them because they are not my style. I just like to keep things streamlined, to the point where I never use any styling product in my hair. I just blow dry, put on a little makeup, and go. Adding accessories adds time for me and I usually don’t make that effort.
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to clean off the tarnish? I bet there is!!



I used to be a jewelry junkie and I think I still am a bit, but let it down a lot since DD arrives. Jewelry and baby don’t mix. I think I’m pretty much like you nowadays. 

There’re ways to clean off the tarnish or make them look better. All depends on the material of that piece and how they’re set.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> You wear  three of your newest bags two times each.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

lynne_ross said:


> Your experience reminds me of a former senior executive at my company. She would wear mostly Chanel suits, designer heels, hermes bags (she brought her bags to every meeting), perfectly done hair, make up, nails, etc. In a male dominated world she stood out. But she was smart, empathetic and a born leader. She was a female champion and voiced that woman should not feel they need to damper their looks or style to fit in with a male dominated workforce and instead should own their own style and image and be judged on their output. I never saw anyone comment in her looks or saw her comment on others. The topics kept to the work at hand. I really admire her and feel she changed our culture in a positive way.



I love a woman like that! Must be nice to get to work with her.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> What were they for you this year?
> The only time I’m ok with costume jewelry is when I need a look that would be too expensive in fine jewelry. For example, I have a nice set of sparkly rhinestone jewelry that I can wear at forms occasions. But, even then, I still have some fine jewelry I can wear so I don’t trade out. It’s less bling because I can’t afford a $2million diamond necklace LOL! but, it works.
> 
> Daily, I only wear fine jewelry. Mostly white gold with or without diamonds but some yellow gold too that accents certain outfits. I keep it simple.
> 
> But, I do like it sometimes when I see others in costume. So, that’s why I was curious how others incorporate it.



Ok... I think I may have gotten a different concept of “costume jewelry” wrong again. [emoji848] In my culture, costume jewelry is any jewelry that isn’t made with real valuable stones and gold. And that include fake diamonds, resins, plastics, metal, glass, etc. Is my definition the same? [emoji848]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Yikes. It’s only 2 days into the year and I’ve already missed two goals.
> 
> I said I wasn’t going to buy any sunglasses this year and then I saw a pair of Chanel sunglasses that I wanted. So they accidentally, sorta slipped into my hands and my wallet sorta slipped out to pay.
> 
> And, I was starting back with my healthy eating. But, I went to a breakfast meeting at a phenomenal little bakery / restaurant. And, the croissants were being pulled out of the oven. Soooo...
> 
> The holidays are over. I gotta get my game face on!!!!
> 
> No bags, no sunnies, no junky food.  I’m repeating this like my mantra.



It’s only two days into the year. You have 363 days left. Cheer up!


----------



## Annabel Lee

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Well, I'm a little bit behind on the convo, but these are my favorite shoes  Saint Laurent block heel Mary Janes and Irregular Choice flats. My style is definitely LOUD!
> 
> My work environment is a creative and casual place, so most days I wear sneakers. Honestly, when I wear something even a little bit nice, without fail someone comments on it! One of my resolutions from 2018 was to not be embarrassed by my collection of luxury/fashiony items. I do feel a bit sheepish as a director flaunting expensive items, especially since I'm the youngest at my workplace and some of my co-workers are creatives living quite simply. Something about their attitude towards the material makes me question my love for fashion  Does this ever happen to anyone?



I LOVE your shoes. The leopard and red is amazing. 

My workplace is pretty casual, and I'm pretty not, but over time, everyone's just kind of gotten used to me. I used to be much more self-conscious about wearing my bags and made a point to rotate in lower-end ones, but over time, I just stopped doing that because nothing I carry affects my job or other people's ideas about my work. Not all offices are like that, though--in some places, being too showy can cause friction or even hurt careers. 

If being fabulous isn't a problem for your work environment, keep rocking your pretty belongings. 




Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve started my new year’s cleaning & clearing. Yay!
> 
> One of the things I’m going through is a jewelry box of costume jewelry that has now travelled across 3 states with me without really being opened. I almost never wear costume jewelry but thought I may have forgotten some cute items.
> 
> Uh, no. LOL!
> 
> Most of the styles are a little dated (bib necklaces - remember those?)  But, honestly, that isn’t the big issue for me. What I’m hating is the tarnish. I’m junking most of this because it just looks ratty.
> 
> This is one of the big reasons I don’t like costume jewelry. Fine jewelry doesn’t look ratty over time.
> 
> Am I missing something? Help me understand how costume jewelry can work in my wardrobe. If there is a way to be cute for fewer dollars, I’m in.



I'm a costume jewelry person. It makes it easy to have/test styles that may not withstand the test of time (like those bib necklaces!), and I can have a variety of pieces for not much money. Some of it doesn't hold up well, but as with so many things, there's a wide range of quality at a wide range of price points. 



ksuromax said:


> Wishing everyone best of luck for 2019 and hope we all meet our targets!
> i am doing 10 on 31 and 3 newest bags, and here's 1 of them - Balenciaga Bazar



Your outfits are always so dang cool. I love this.


----------



## Annabel Lee

catsinthebag said:


> January 1 and I’m already having trouble keeping up!
> 
> I think I will do the New Year, New Bag challenge. As some of you know, I tracked my bag use for all of 2018, and I tallied up the totals today. I was very pleased to see that my three newest bags are all in my top 10 most worn bags, even though I got them all during the year so they had less than a year to accrue wears. That tells me I’m making better choices, and buying bags that I truly use.
> 
> For those of you who are curious, here’s my Top 10 most worn bags in 2018:
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe — 56 wears
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire — 45 wears
> 3) Bottega Veneta Chain Tote in Black — 26 wears
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote in Black — 22 wears (this was one of the new ones, purchased at the end of May).
> 5) Bottega Veneta Nodini in Atlantic — 20 wears (also new this year, bought at the end of August).
> 6) LV Speedy B25 in Empreinte Noir — 18 wears
> 7) a tie between my Tumi Hagen backpack (purchased in October, so this was clearly a gap that needed filling!) and my Longchamp le Pliage large long handle in Indigo — both with 16 wears
> 8) Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 — 15 wears
> 9) Longchamp Mademoiselle in Cognac — 14 wears
> 10) Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo Box — 11 wears.
> 
> This was a really eye-opening exercise and I’m so glad I did it, that I’m going to do it again this year! I knew my Evelynes got a lot of wear, but I wouldn’t have guessed they’d rank 1 and 2. The Nodini was a pleasant surprise as well. I tend to shy away from small bags. This has been so functional, I may buy another one (or go for something similar by a different designer).
> 
> On the downside, I have bags I would have described as favorites, that I barely wore at all! My Chanel Reissues fall into this category. I love the aesthetic but something about them keeps me from reaching for them. I’ll have to figure out what’s going on with that. I don’t really have any desire to sell them, but if I’m not using them ....



This is my second year tracking, and my top 10 are pretty similar between both years. Unfortunately I find that a bit disappointing because nearly all my carefree bags are in my top 10 v. bags I adore. 

I'd previously focused on bags getting low wears, and I'm comfortable with the reasons they don't get worn, but now I think I need to turn my attention to those with high wears and see if I can make it easier to always wear bags I love.


----------



## lynne_ross

vink said:


> Costume jewelry needs taking care for, too. I have tons of costume jewelry that I keep in a tool box that separate them piece by piece. I wipe them clean of my sweat and let it air dry before store it in the box line with tissue papers. I never have one tarnished on me or even if they’re, a little cleaning with some solution will do. I even have some that are a pass-me-down from my mom and some pieces made of plastic from 20s or 50s that I bought from antique store. It’s the style you pick and how well you take care of them. Not to mention the original quality of the piece.


Good points. I was thinking of pieces from say Claire’s, but now that I think about it I have a bunch of Hermes bracelets that would be considered costume jewelry and i store them individually and they have held up well. So I take back my comments! 
I do however stick to fine jewelry now since I am lazy to change up my jewelry and material such as gold can be worn in the shower, etc.


----------



## whateve

vink said:


> Ok... I think I may have gotten a different concept of “costume jewelry” wrong again. [emoji848] In my culture, costume jewelry is any jewelry that isn’t made with real valuable stones and gold. And that include fake diamonds, resins, plastics, metal, glass, etc. Is my definition the same? [emoji848]


That's the way I interpret it as well. 

I wear mostly costume jewelry. I don't have formal occasions so for everyday I find it fun. I can get styles that are a little less conservative than I would in fine jewelry.  I do have some that I inherited from my mother and some I had as a teenager but mostly I use more recent stuff, probably because my tastes and styles have changed. I've never had problems with tarnishing except for silver, which I had a lot of when I was a teen.


----------



## whateve

For those that track wears, do you count the time that you are in one bag before you change out as one or do you actually count the number of days you are still in the bag? I usually wear each bag at least 2 or 3 days before changing.


----------



## Sonmi999

The year just started and I decided to do a _sort of_ no buy year, with some exceptions. I wrote a few rules for that and I'm still perfecting them. When it comes to luxury handbags, there will only be an absolute maximum of three this year, no more than that (and preferrably less). I only have one item on my current luxury handbag wishlist, so I'll do my best not to get carried away by new releases.
There are some other items I'm allowing myself to buy because I should be going abroad twice until April and I'll use the trips to buy stuff I can't buy at home. However, everything will be under the rules I'm building regarding price, category, usage etc.

I've been thinking about starting a Youtube channel for about two years already, but never got around to doing so, because I always thought I don't have that many unboxings and can't share clothing and stuff because my country doesn't have stores like Nordstrom, Macy's etc., so I'd be sharing clothes that most people wouldn't be able to buy if they wanted to. However, since I came to the (shameful) conclusion that I'm a shopaholic and that I spent SO much money in a very unhealthy and unwise way last year, and that I don't want that anymore in my life, I thought that this would be a good way to start a channel. I'll still talk about my luxury stuff, which I love, and how to spend more wisely, how to battle addiction to shopping, all that while enjoying what I already have, not having to constantly buy buy buy, and appreciating the very few things that I'll add this year.

Since I have no serious difficulty rotating my collection and I (at least think I) love all its pieces, the challenge I'm choosing for myself is this one.  Right now I have a horrible pimple on my chin, so I can't start filming, lol, but I'll do so ASAP and post the result here if it's allowed.

Cheers to a less-spending-more-enjoying 2019!


----------



## Annabel Lee

whateve said:


> For those that track wears, do you count the time that you are in one bag before you change out as one or do you actually count the number of days you are still in the bag? I usually wear each bag at least 2 or 3 days before changing.



I count every occasion on which I wear a bag. For me, it's by outfit/whether or not I had to change clothes. For example: 

If I go to work in the morning carrying a satchel and then to a fancy dinner that night carrying an evening clutch, I have two bag wears for the day. Even though each wear might only be a few hours, it's still an occasion where I needed a particular bag. 


Conversely, if I go to work in the morning carrying a particular bag, go home and change clothes for some other occasion but stay in the same bag, that bag just got two "wears" for the day. That's because I had the chance to change it and chose not to. 


If I don't change clothes, though, and just carry the bag over multiple events on the same day, it's still one wear. So if I go to work with a bag and then go run errands or go to dinner or whatever without changing, I count that under the same wear as when I went to work that morning. 
So, under my method, if you were to wear a bag two or three days in a row, that would be at least two or three wears but could be as many as four or six if you're changing clothes in the evening.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> For those that track wears, do you count the time that you are in one bag before you change out as one or do you actually count the number of days you are still in the bag? I usually wear each bag at least 2 or 3 days before changing.


Each day you walk out the door with it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Whoops - lets try that again! <facepalm>


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> For those that track wears, do you count the time that you are in one bag before you change out as one or do you actually count the number of days you are still in the bag? I usually wear each bag at least 2 or 3 days before changing.



Each time I wear it, I count it. 
So far I’ve worn my LV Lockme Bucket twice, my spreadsheet show a 2 under the January column.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Each time I wear it, I count it.
> So far I’ve worn my LV Lockme Bucket twice, my spreadsheet show a 2 under the January column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294450


I hope I can stick to it. I'm afraid I'll get lazy or forget.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> Each time I wear it, I count it.
> So far I’ve worn my LV Lockme Bucket twice, my spreadsheet show a 2 under the January column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294450


Excel is probably best idea. I am starting with paper since it is in my closet! 
I hope you post a pic of your vibrato picotin at some point - sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Tuned83

Bought one bag in 2018 for work. It cost about 100 pounds. Aim is to buy 0 bags in 2019. To also use my non Chanel bags more frequently.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I hope I can stick to it. I'm afraid I'll get lazy or forget.


I made an effort to do it and to use Stylebook - sometimes I'd get behind on the spreadsheet and was able to catch back up because I had it on SB. I'm much better at using Stylebook because it's on my iPad.


lynne_ross said:


> Excel is probably best idea. I am starting with paper since it is in my closet!
> I hope you post a pic of your vibrato picotin at some point - sounds gorgeous!


It is pretty adorable! 
I think there's a picture on the Ode to the Picotin thread!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Wishing everyone best of luck for 2019 and hope we all meet our targets!
> i am doing 10 on 31 and 3 newest bags, and here's 1 of them - Balenciaga Bazar


Looking fabulous, as always! Great yellow shoes - they pop with your bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

This thread moves too fast 
I’m currently lurking and liking 

I like the stories of women at work breaking the mould with their style 

I dress fairly conservatively (either full suits or coordinated blazers with a black trouser on most days) and I wear tall heels in the office on most days. 

A month ago, I was chatting with a bunch of my colleagues at an office outing. One of them said, in front of everyone, “Do you ever not bring your A-game? Do you ever say I just can’t be bothered? You always look so put together and your outfits are perfect.”

That was so nice! Especially since I feel I don’t bring my A-game on many days 

I’m always grateful for unexpected compliments. I also try to give compliments diligently when I like something someone is wearing/doing/saying.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> For those that track wears, do you count the time that you are in one bag before you change out as one or do you actually count the number of days you are still in the bag? I usually wear each bag at least 2 or 3 days before changing.


This year, for the first time, I counted the actual number of days that the bags walked out of the house with me. So if I switch into a bag on a Monday, and I carry it on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, but then I don't leave the house on Thursday, and then I carry it again on Friday before switching into a different bag for the weekend, then that's *four* checkmarks. In previous years it would have just been *one* checkmark to encompass the week, but that checkmark wouldn't have told me anything useful.

I found this amount of detail to be incredibly helpful when I looked over my numbers for the year. And it honestly doesn't take more than a nanosecond to put a tick mark next to the bag name.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have four bag updates:

1) I reorganised my bag wardrobe again. I took 2 bags out to put 2 in. One was a no-name present from my best friend with lovely brown leather, and one was the new Prada I bought in December (picture # 1)

2) The 2 bags I took out are leaving my collection. I usually donate, but since everyone on this list talks about selling I decided to give it a go. I grappled with eBay, and one of them has immediately sold for my buy it now price. Who woulda thunk?!

3) I am thinking about 3 more bags for potential donation/sale. I am currently doing the “love it or list it” challenge with this pale pink medium Selma. I love the colour and the style as well, and I actually find it very hard wearing leather. However, it is similar to my new Prada pink camera bag. It’s bigger though, and I like the top handle. I also find that all my superbrand bags tend to crowd out the use of contemporary bags, but I just want to use what I like. Today I really enjoyed carrying it. (Picture # 2)

4) I picked up the Jimmy Choo Florence clutch at Selfridges today, mulled it over, and returned it. I prefer the YSL WOC, so I will wait a bit and then buy that. I’m not settling for any bags on my wishlist 

I’ll still operate a one-in one-out policy this year.

Pictures:
My new pink Prada from December (picture #1)
My love it or list it Selma (picture #2)
My best friend’s purse present to me (picture #3)
Jimmy Choo clutch returned (picture # 4)
YSL WOC on wish list (picture #5)


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have four bag updates:
> 
> 1) I reorganised my bag wardrobe again. I took 2 bags out to put 2 in. One was a no-name present from my best friend with lovely brown leather, and one was the new Prada I bought in December (picture # 1)
> 
> 2) The 2 bags I took out are leaving my collection. I usually donate, but since everyone on this list talks about selling I decided to give it a go. I grappled with eBay, and one of them has immediately sold for my buy it now price. Who woulda thunk?!
> 
> 3) I am thinking about 3 more bags for potential donation/sale. I am currently doing the “love it or list it” challenge with this pale pink medium Selma. I love the colour and the style as well, and I actually find it very hard wearing leather. However, it is similar to my new Prada pink camera bag. It’s bigger though, and I like the top handle. I also find that all my superbrand bags tend to crowd out the use of contemporary bags, but I just want to use what I like. Today I really enjoyed carrying it. (Picture # 2)
> 
> 4) I picked up the Jimmy Choo Florence clutch at Selfridges today, mulled it over, and returned it. I prefer the YSL WOC, so I will wait a bit and then buy that. I’m not settling for any bags on my wishlist
> 
> I’ll still operate a one-in one-out policy this year.
> 
> Pictures:
> My new pink Prada from December (picture #1)
> My love it or list it Selma (picture #2)
> My best friend’s purse present to me (picture #3)
> Jimmy Choo clutch returned (picture # 4)
> YSL WOC on wish list (picture #5)


Wait... what??? You're selling that new pink Prada in picture #1? The one you just bought in December? Did you find it to be problematic? Is this the one that immediately sold on eBay? 

Or (looking at your MK Selma in picture #2) am I totally confused, and the pink Prada you fell in love with in December was a Prada CAMERA bag? I know you have a lot of pink bags, and that you adore pink (so do I!) so do forgive me if I've mixed things up. 

As for the Jimmy Choo versus the YSL... I kinda had a feeling that was going to happen!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> Wait... what??? You're selling that new pink Prada in picture #1? The one you just bought in December? Did you find it to be problematic? Is this the one that immediately sold on eBay?
> 
> Or (looking at your MK Selma in picture #2) am I totally confused, and the pink Prada you fell in love with in December was a Prada CAMERA bag? I know you have a lot of pink bags, and that you adore pink (so do I!) so do forgive me if I've mixed things up.
> 
> As for the Jimmy Choo versus the YSL... I kinda had a feeling that was going to happen!


No no no no not selling the Prada pink bag. I love it!!  heart singing and dancing love 

I may have combined too many bag updates in one post! 

I am selling two bags to make space for two bags.
- The two out are a Kate Spade and a Karen Millen.
- The two in are my pink Prada and the small brown purse in the pictures.
- The Selma is currently on a “love it or list it” challenge. I carried it today.

Yes, on the YSL vs Jimmy Choo you and @Sparkletastic and @Annabel Lee all made very relevant points about not settling, and I agree it would be false economy.


----------



## msd_bags

So my final December purchase arrived!  It’s Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.  The blue one was on sale but I only want a black for a Tumi, at least for a crossbody.  So no settling! [emoji3] I feel this black nylon crossbody is a gap in my collection, so I bought it during my vacation.  Still cheaper full price than in my country.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Excel is probably best idea. I am starting with paper since it is in my closet!
> I hope you post a pic of your vibrato picotin at some point - sounds gorgeous!


I already have my purses on excel. I just added month columns.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have four bag updates:
> 
> 1) I reorganised my bag wardrobe again. I took 2 bags out to put 2 in. One was a no-name present from my best friend with lovely brown leather, and one was the new Prada I bought in December (picture # 1)
> 
> 2) The 2 bags I took out are leaving my collection. I usually donate, but since everyone on this list talks about selling I decided to give it a go. I grappled with eBay, and one of them has immediately sold for my buy it now price. Who woulda thunk?!
> 
> 3) I am thinking about 3 more bags for potential donation/sale. I am currently doing the “love it or list it” challenge with this pale pink medium Selma. I love the colour and the style as well, and I actually find it very hard wearing leather. However, it is similar to my new Prada pink camera bag. It’s bigger though, and I like the top handle. I also find that all my superbrand bags tend to crowd out the use of contemporary bags, but I just want to use what I like. Today I really enjoyed carrying it. (Picture # 2)
> 
> 4) I picked up the Jimmy Choo Florence clutch at Selfridges today, mulled it over, and returned it. I prefer the YSL WOC, so I will wait a bit and then buy that. I’m not settling for any bags on my wishlist
> 
> I’ll still operate a one-in one-out policy this year.
> 
> Pictures:
> My new pink Prada from December (picture #1)
> My love it or list it Selma (picture #2)
> My best friend’s purse present to me (picture #3)
> Jimmy Choo clutch returned (picture # 4)
> YSL WOC on wish list (picture #5)


Congratulations on your first sale! Well done on continuing to curate your collection. Good job on making a decision on the Choo vs. YSL WOC opportunity. I hope you feel lighter of heart knowing what you want to do now.



msd_bags said:


> So my final December purchase arrived!  It’s Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.  The blue one was on sale but I only want a black for a Tumi, at least for a crossbody.  So no settling! [emoji3] I feel this black nylon crossbody is a gap in my collection, so I bought it during my vacation.  Still cheaper full price than in my country.


Yay for not settling and congratulations on your new crossbody!


----------



## Rhl2987

Okay, so I started off the new year with a bang. I was able to use my Black Box Kelly sellier 28 with Palladium hardware, which is my third newest bag, and one of my shawls (which I'm starting to track as well). I also made a trip to the H store (last one for the foreseeable future) and they got in one of my (very short) wishlist items. I brought home a baby B, scarf, boots, and one accessory. I'm very excited, even though I'm already needing to get back on the wagon with my 2019 resolution. The first bag out will have been already replaced by this one... So, I'm  happy but need to refocus on my existing goals. Good thing this means my quota is filled at this store for the semester!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> No no no no not selling the Prada pink bag. I love it!!  heart singing and dancing love
> 
> I may have combined too many bag updates in one post!
> 
> I am selling two bags to make space for two bags.
> - The two out are a Kate Spade and a Karen Millen.
> - The two in are my pink Prada and the small brown purse in the pictures.
> - The Selma is currently on a “love it or list it” challenge. I carried it today.
> 
> Yes, on the YSL vs Jimmy Choo you and @Sparkletastic and @Annabel Lee all made very relevant points about not settling, and I agree it would be false economy.


Got it!!! It all makes sense now... and I can certainly see why the Selma is on your "love it or list it" list. It might be redundant. Or, as a friend of mine says, "It belongs in the Department of Redundancy Department." 

Settling, in the long run, is never a good idea. No matter what (or who... whom???) we're discussing. I'm sure many of us have learned this the hard way!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> So my final December purchase arrived!  It’s Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.  The blue one was on sale but I only want a black for a Tumi, at least for a crossbody.  So no settling! [emoji3] I feel this black nylon crossbody is a gap in my collection, so I bought it during my vacation.  Still cheaper full price than in my country.


It looks great in black... and yay for not settling! Do I see a trend happening on this thread???


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Okay, so I started off the new year with a bang. I was able to use my Black Box Kelly sellier 28 with Palladium hardware, which is my third newest bag, and one of my shawls (which I'm starting to track as well). I also made a trip to the H store (last one for the foreseeable future) and they got in one of my (very short) wishlist items. I brought home a baby B, scarf, boots, and one accessory. I'm very excited, even though I'm already needing to get back on the wagon with my 2019 resolution. The first bag out will have been already replaced by this one... So, I'm  happy but need to refocus on my existing goals. *Good thing this means my quota is filled at this store for the semester!*


Ooh, which scarf did you get? Is it from the S/S19 collection? Very few of the new ones are up on the H site, and it's so much better to see them in person... the web site photos really don't do them justice.

Can you explain what you mean by a quota? I shop at the H store in San Francisco once a year (just scarves, perfume, and once I bought a bracelet) and my SA has never said anything about a quota. Am I missing something? Am I supposed to know about this???


----------



## whateve

I'm carrying the second bag of my 10 in 31 challenge. It is also black and I think I'll do black for the color challenge. (I was just thinking I could pick yellow or white and since I only have one of each, it would be super easy!)


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> For those that track wears, do you count the time that you are in one bag before you change out as one or do you actually count the number of days you are still in the bag? I usually wear each bag at least 2 or 3 days before changing.



Every day I leave the house with a bag, that counts as one wear. If I switch bags during the day — say, I wear one bag for running errands and then change to another bag to go out for dinner, each bag gets one wear. If I wear one bag three days in a row, that counts as three wears.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have four bag updates:
> 
> 1) I reorganised my bag wardrobe again. I took 2 bags out to put 2 in. One was a no-name present from my best friend with lovely brown leather, and one was the new Prada I bought in December (picture # 1)
> 
> 2) The 2 bags I took out are leaving my collection. I usually donate, but since everyone on this list talks about selling I decided to give it a go. I grappled with eBay, and one of them has immediately sold for my buy it now price. Who woulda thunk?!
> 
> 3) I am thinking about 3 more bags for potential donation/sale. I am currently doing the “love it or list it” challenge with this pale pink medium Selma. I love the colour and the style as well, and I actually find it very hard wearing leather. However, it is similar to my new Prada pink camera bag. It’s bigger though, and I like the top handle. I also find that all my superbrand bags tend to crowd out the use of contemporary bags, but I just want to use what I like. Today I really enjoyed carrying it. (Picture # 2)
> 
> 4) I picked up the Jimmy Choo Florence clutch at Selfridges today, mulled it over, and returned it. I prefer the YSL WOC, so I will wait a bit and then buy that. I’m not settling for any bags on my wishlist
> 
> I’ll still operate a one-in one-out policy this year.
> 
> Pictures:
> My new pink Prada from December (picture #1)
> My love it or list it Selma (picture #2)
> My best friend’s purse present to me (picture #3)
> Jimmy Choo clutch returned (picture # 4)
> YSL WOC on wish list (picture #5)



Congrats on your sale! Also, I love the bag your friend got you — very chic!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> Okay, so I started off the new year with a bang. I was able to use my Black Box Kelly sellier 28 with Palladium hardware, which is my third newest bag, and one of my shawls (which I'm starting to track as well). I also made a trip to the H store (last one for the foreseeable future) and they got in one of my (very short) wishlist items. I brought home a baby B, scarf, boots, and one accessory. I'm very excited, even though I'm already needing to get back on the wagon with my 2019 resolution. The first bag out will have been already replaced by this one... So, I'm  happy but need to refocus on my existing goals. Good thing this means my quota is filled at this store for the semester!



A black box Kelly with Palladium HW is a dream bag for me. I’d love to see a photo when you have a chance. And congrats on your baby B — that really does start the year off with a bang!


----------



## catsinthebag

I got a check in the mail today — turns out one of the local consignment shops sold one of my bags and my Canada Goose jacket. So pleased that I’m starting the year with one bag out!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Okay, so I started off the new year with a bang. I was able to use my Black Box Kelly sellier 28 with Palladium hardware, which is my third newest bag, and one of my shawls (which I'm starting to track as well). I also made a trip to the H store (last one for the foreseeable future) and they got in one of my (very short) wishlist items. I brought home a baby B, scarf, boots, and one accessory. I'm very excited, even though I'm already needing to get back on the wagon with my 2019 resolution. The first bag out will have been already replaced by this one... So, I'm  happy but need to refocus on my existing goals. Good thing this means my quota is filled at this store for the semester!


Congratulations on your new additions, first bag out and your BBK! It was meant to be as you had already cleared out a bag to make room for your baby B. I hope you’ll share pics.



whateve said:


> I'm carrying the second bag of my 10 in 31 challenge. It is also black and I think I'll do black for the color challenge. (I was just thinking I could pick yellow or white and since I only have one of each, it would be super easy!)


Great looking bag, I like the bag charm!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I got a check in the mail today — turns out one of the local consignment shops sold one of my bags and my Canada Goose jacket. So pleased that I’m starting the year with one bag out!


Yahoo, congratulations on your sales!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, which scarf did you get? Is it from the S/S19 collection? Very few of the new ones are up on the H site, and it's so much better to see them in person... the web site photos really don't do them justice.
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by a quota? I shop at the H store in San Francisco once a year (just scarves, perfume, and once I bought a bracelet) and my SA has never said anything about a quota. Am I missing something? Am I supposed to know about this???


I have a few from December and January. I can send you some pictures tomorrow since I haven't opened them all up yet! I agree with the website photos. Much different to see them in person.

By quota, I mean that, generally, people can only buy one Birkin or Kelly per half year (Jan-June and July-Dec). Doesn't really have anything to do with other purchases and there shouldn't be a limit with those!


----------



## msd_bags

catsinthebag said:


> Every day I leave the house with a bag, that counts as one wear. If I switch bags during the day — say, I wear one bag for running errands and then change to another bag to go out for dinner, each bag gets one wear. If I wear one bag three days in a row, that counts as three wears.



Same counting as mine!  In addition, I also track the date when I wore a bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> Ok... I think I may have gotten a different concept of “costume jewelry” wrong again. [emoji848] In my culture, costume jewelry is any jewelry that isn’t made with real valuable stones and gold. And that include fake diamonds, resins, plastics, metal, glass, etc. Is my definition the same? [emoji848]





lynne_ross said:


> Good points. I was thinking of pieces from say Claire’s, but now that I think about it I have a bunch of Hermes bracelets that would be considered costume jewelry and i store them individually and they have held up well. So I take back my comments!
> I do however stick to fine jewelry now since I am lazy to change up my jewelry and material such as gold can be worn in the shower, etc.


We agree. I call anything that doesn’t have precious metals / precious stones is costume jewelry to me. 

But, Ugh. No. I want trying to incorporate Claire’s or Charming Charlie’s type stuff. I was thinking “nice” costume jewelry. Not quite Hermes but still something decent to wear. I just can’t make myself want to wear it. 


whateve said:


> For those that track wears, do you count the time that you are in one bag before you change out as one or do you actually count the number of days you are still in the bag? I usually wear each bag at least 2 or 3 days before changing.


I count a wear 
1. At the start of the day when I leave the house with the bag. If I don’t go anywhere and my stuff is still in a bag, that isn’t a wear. If I wear the same bag three days in a row, that is 3 wear. 

2.  If change bags in a day. For example, if I go to work in Bag A it get some one tick mark. If I change for the evening Bag B gets a tick mark. 

I don’t use Excel or Stylebook because I won’t take the time to maintain either. I just use tick marks in Evernote. 

My note has four sections. (This is the one from last year.)
1) Bags that I plan to buy - I keep a tick for every time I would like to wear the bag but obviously don’t have it. I limit my ticks to times I don’t have a good substitute because I don’t want to cannibalize wear from my current bags. 

2) Bags I’m tracking to see if I really need them - like with the above, I track when I wish I had it to wear. If a bag gets 8 tick marks in a year it moves to the buy list. 


3) A list of the bags I wore the most and least so I can stay mindful to rotate 


4) A list of all my bags in alphabetical order  I put a tick mark when I wear a bag  I tend to bundle up the ticks into numbers when I get to multiples of 5 so I can see them better. (The little yellow squiggly is just a note for me to remember thick bags have yg hardware.) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sonmi999 said:


> The year just started and I decided to do a _sort of_ no buy year, with some exceptions. I wrote a few rules for that and I'm still perfecting them. When it comes to luxury handbags, there will only be an absolute maximum of three this year, no more than that (and preferrably less). I only have one item on my current luxury handbag wishlist, so I'll do my best not to get carried away by new releases.
> There are some other items I'm allowing myself to buy because I should be going abroad twice until April and I'll use the trips to buy stuff I can't buy at home. However, everything will be under the rules I'm building regarding price, category, usage etc.
> 
> I've been thinking about starting a Youtube channel for about two years already, but never got around to doing so, because I always thought I don't have that many unboxings and can't share clothing and stuff because my country doesn't have stores like Nordstrom, Macy's etc., so I'd be sharing clothes that most people wouldn't be able to buy if they wanted to. However, since I came to the (shameful) conclusion that I'm a shopaholic and that I spent SO much money in a very unhealthy and unwise way last year, and that I don't want that anymore in my life, I thought that this would be a good way to start a channel. I'll still talk about my luxury stuff, which I love, and how to spend more wisely, how to battle addiction to shopping, all that while enjoying what I already have, not having to constantly buy buy buy, and appreciating the very few things that I'll add this year.
> 
> Since I have no serious difficulty rotating my collection and I (at least think I) love all its pieces, the challenge I'm choosing for myself is this one.  Right now I have a horrible pimple on my chin, so I can't start filming, lol, but I'll do so ASAP and post the result here if it's allowed.
> 
> Cheers to a less-spending-more-enjoying 2019!


That’s exciting. Can’t wait to see your YouTube Channel!


Miss_Dawn said:


> This thread moves too fast
> I’m currently lurking and liking
> 
> I like the stories of women at work breaking the mould with their style
> 
> I dress fairly conservatively (either full suits or coordinated blazers with a black trouser on most days) and I wear tall heels in the office on most days.
> 
> A month ago, I was chatting with a bunch of my colleagues at an office outing. One of them said, in front of everyone, “Do you ever not bring your A-game? Do you ever say I just can’t be bothered? You always look so put together and your outfits are perfect.”
> 
> That was so nice! Especially since I feel I don’t bring my A-game on many days
> 
> I’m always grateful for unexpected compliments. I also try to give compliments diligently when I like something someone is wearing/doing/saying.


It’s nice that they appreciate your style! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I have four bag updates:
> 
> 1) I reorganised my bag wardrobe again. I took 2 bags out to put 2 in. One was a no-name present from my best friend with lovely brown leather, and one was the new Prada I bought in December (picture # 1)
> 
> 2) The 2 bags I took out are leaving my collection. I usually donate, but since everyone on this list talks about selling I decided to give it a go. I grappled with eBay, and one of them has immediately sold for my buy it now price. Who woulda thunk?!
> 
> 3) I am thinking about 3 more bags for potential donation/sale. I am currently doing the “love it or list it” challenge with this pale pink medium Selma. I love the colour and the style as well, and I actually find it very hard wearing leather. However, it is similar to my new Prada pink camera bag. It’s bigger though, and I like the top handle. I also find that all my superbrand bags tend to crowd out the use of contemporary bags, but I just want to use what I like. Today I really enjoyed carrying it. (Picture # 2)
> 
> 4) I picked up the Jimmy Choo Florence clutch at Selfridges today, mulled it over, and returned it. I prefer the YSL WOC, so I will wait a bit and then buy that. I’m not settling for any bags on my wishlist
> 
> I’ll still operate a one-in one-out policy this year.
> 
> Pictures:
> My new pink Prada from December (picture #1)
> My love it or list it Selma (picture #2)
> My best friend’s purse present to me (picture #3)
> Jimmy Choo clutch returned (picture # 4)
> YSL WOC on wish list (picture #5)


I love the pink Prada!!!  The MK just doesn’t seem to compete well with the other bags in your closet. Especially now that you have a similarly toned Prada. 

And, I’m so glad you decided to get the YSL v the JC. The YSL is actually on my to but list. I’ve gone WOC crazy. LOL! After getting the black Dior and silver Fendi, I now want the gold YSL and something in pink. Maybe Chanel. Their WOC’s are cute. 


msd_bags said:


> So my final December purchase arrived!  It’s Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.  The blue one was on sale but I only want a black for a Tumi, at least for a crossbody.  So no settling! [emoji3] I feel this black nylon crossbody is a gap in my collection, so I bought it during my vacation.  Still cheaper full price than in my country.


Congrats!  I’ve been eyeballing Prada nylon but the price is exhorbitant.  This is a really great bag. I may have to poke around.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Okay, so I started off the new year with a bang. I was able to use my Black Box Kelly sellier 28 with Palladium hardware, which is my third newest bag, and one of my shawls (which I'm starting to track as well). I also made a trip to the H store (last one for the foreseeable future) and they got in one of my (very short) wishlist items. I brought home a baby B, scarf, boots, and one accessory. I'm very excited, even though I'm already needing to get back on the wagon with my 2019 resolution. The first bag out will have been already replaced by this one... So, I'm  happy but need to refocus on my existing goals. Good thing this means my quota is filled at this store for the semester!


I’m happy you had a great start. What is a Baby B? Birkin?  If so, which one. Pics!!!


ElainePG said:


> It looks great in black... and yay for not settling! Do I see a trend happening on this thread???


I think we’re all finally learning that settling is NEVER a good idea!  Yay team! 

I would bet you that the satisfaction with our handbag collection for the people active on this thread is far higher than average for general tPF’rs. We make mistakes and have some bumps in the road but for the most part everyone seems very happy about what they have. And there isn’t a lot of the extremes I see in other posts - guilt for having bags or mania to keep buying. I think this is really a great place to come to learn to be thoughtful, peaceful, playful and joyful with your collection.  Love you, ladies (and gents. do we have gents?)


whateve said:


> I'm carrying the second bag of my 10 in 31 challenge. It is also black and I think I'll do black for the color challenge. (I was just thinking I could pick yellow or white and since I only have one of each, it would be super easy!)


Our bags today look like cousins!  It’s a yucky day with freezing rain and I didn’t have to go out except to run errands. So my trust Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo ran around with me. Everytime I wear this bag I love the leather more and more!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





catsinthebag said:


> I got a check in the mail today — turns out one of the local consignment shops sold one of my bags and my Canada Goose jacket. So pleased that I’m starting the year with one bag out!


Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I need to take pics of my ivory Chanel so I can list it. I took it out and cringed at the thought of selling. But, I still don’t want to wear it.  I am, however, back to seriously thinking of getting a preloved black lamb jumbo to replace the patent I sold last year. The proceeds from this sale could just about cover the black bag so I need to get going.  No excuses. It gets listed tomorrow.


----------



## Sparkletastic

For those of you who are empty nesters...do you ever find it to be simply glorious? 

The kids left in the last couple of days. Mr. S is on a business trip. And, I’m working from home this week.  I don’t have to go anywhere.

I’m home alone! I don’t have to cook!  I can sit in my closet and play with my bags and shoes for hours. I can dance like Rihanna (well in my _head_ I can dance like Rihanna lol!) in my PJ’s.  I can watch Star Trek all evening and eat grapes and almond butter off of a spoon for dinner. 

Why didn’t anyone tell me it would be this fun?


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> We agree. I call anything that doesn’t have precious metals / precious stones is costume jewelry to me.
> 
> But, Ugh. No. I want trying to incorporate Claire’s or Charming Charlie’s type stuff. I was thinking “nice” costume jewelry. Not quite Hermes but still something decent to wear. I just can’t make myself want to wear it.
> I count a wear
> 1. At the start of the day when I leave the house with the bag. If I don’t go anywhere and my stuff is still in a bag, that isn’t a wear. If I wear the same bag three days in a row, that is 3 wear.
> 
> 2.  If change bags in a day. For example, if I go to work in Bag A it get some one tick mark. If I change for the evening Bag B gets a tick mark.
> 
> I don’t use Excel or Stylebook because I won’t take the time to maintain either. I just use tick marks in Evernote.
> 
> My note has four sections. (This is the one from last year.)
> 1) Bags that I plan to buy - I keep a tick for every time I would like to wear the bag but obviously don’t have it. I limit my ticks to times I don’t have a good substitute because I don’t want to cannibalize wear from my current bags.
> 
> 2) Bags I’m tracking to see if I really need them - like with the above, I track when I wish I had it to wear. If a bag gets 8 tick marks in a year it moves to the buy list.
> View attachment 4294897
> 
> 3) A list of the bags I wore the most and least so I can stay mindful to rotate
> View attachment 4294895
> 
> 4) A list of all my bags in alphabetical order  I put a tick mark when I wear a bag  I tend to bundle up the ticks into numbers when I get to multiples of 5 so I can see them better. (The little yellow squiggly is just a note for me to remember thick bags have yg hardware.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294896
> 
> That’s exciting. Can’t wait to see your YouTube Channel!
> 
> It’s nice that they appreciate your style!
> I love the pink Prada!!!  The MK just doesn’t seem to compete well with the other bags in your closet. Especially now that you have a similarly toned Prada.
> 
> And, I’m so glad you decided to get the YSL v the JC. The YSL is actually on my to but list. I’ve gone WOC crazy. LOL! After getting the black Dior and silver Fendi, I now want the gold YSL and something in pink. Maybe Chanel. Their WOC’s are cute.
> Congrats!  I’ve been eyeballing Prada nylon but the price is exhorbitant.  This is a really great bag. I may have to poke around.


Hah! One of the bags I’m offloading is one that you are considering, a black and red PM City Steamer! It’s a gorgeous and usable bag, just has the shape of some of my other bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Hah! One of the bags I’m offloading is one that you are considering, a black and red PM City Steamer! It’s a gorgeous and usable bag, just has the shape of some of my other bags.


Oh no!  Such s pretty bag. What bags do you feel are too duplicative?


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> For those of you who are empty nesters...do you ever find it to be simply glorious?
> 
> The kids left in the last couple of days. Mr. S is on a business trip. And, I’m working from home this week.  I don’t have to go anywhere.
> 
> I’m home alone! I don’t have to cook!  I can sit in my closet and play with my bags and shoes for hours. I can dance like Rihanna (well in my _head_ I can dance like Rihanna lol!) in my PJ’s.  I can watch Star Trek all evening and eat grapes and almond butter off of a spoon for dinner.
> 
> Why didn’t anyone tell me it would be this fun?


You’re so funny!! This is like me on work trips when I used to travel almost every week. It kind of felt like a vacation where I could watch TV and stay up as late as I wanted!! And do things I wouldn’t necessarily do at home like eat out every night, and on the company’s dime. It’s glorious to have that kind of freedom, is it not? I remember I once read books each night until the wee hours of the morning, and I generally sleep pretty early.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no!  Such s pretty bag. What bags do you feel are too duplicative?


My Birkin and Kelly’s combined have a similar shape and I’m just not as drawn to the CS any longer. To be honest, I bought it bc my husband really liked the way it looked, and he NEVER likes any of my bags so it was a big deal to me. It was in Europe so the cost savings was significant as well. Now his favorite bag of mine is my oldest, the Gucci all brown leather Marrakech  He dislikes all my Hermes bags for the most part. Too bad bc they make me very happy!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I need to take pics of my ivory Chanel so I can list it. I took it out and cringed at the thought of selling. But, I still don’t want to wear it.  I am, however, back to seriously thinking of getting a preloved black lamb jumbo to replace the patent I sold last year. The proceeds from this sale could just about cover the black bag so I need to get going.  No excuses. It gets listed tomorrow.


Hooray!! It feels good to list and even better to sell! I hope that you have similar feelings when you put yours up for sale tomorrow! And good luck.


----------



## Sonmi999

Sparkletastic said:


> For those of you who are empty nesters...do you ever find it to be simply glorious?
> 
> The kids left in the last couple of days. Mr. S is on a business trip. And, I’m working from home this week.  I don’t have to go anywhere.
> 
> I’m home alone! I don’t have to cook!  I can sit in my closet and play with my bags and shoes for hours. I can dance like Rihanna (well in my _head_ I can dance like Rihanna lol!) in my PJ’s.  I can watch Star Trek all evening and eat grapes and almond butter off of a spoon for dinner.
> 
> Why didn’t anyone tell me it would be this fun?


I feel you! It’s not the same situation, but I’ve been living alone for the past six years and a half and I LOVE it! When I left my mom’s house, I lived with two other people for about a year and a half and I must say I didn’t enjoy it, even though they’re nice people and I love them. Living alone is just awesome though. I’m not married (I don’t even have a partner at the moment) and I don’t have kids, so I can pretty much do whatever I want at home and I love it.

Oh, and your Jimmy Choo hobo is gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I have a few from December and January. I can send you some pictures tomorrow since I haven't opened them all up yet! I agree with the website photos. Much different to see them in person.
> 
> By quota, I mean that, generally, people can only buy one Birkin or Kelly per half year (Jan-June and July-Dec). Doesn't really have anything to do with other purchases and there shouldn't be a limit with those!


Thank you for the explanation. Good thing there isn’t a quota on scarves, I’d be in trouble!


----------



## Sonmi999

whateve said:


> I'm carrying the second bag of my 10 in 31 challenge. It is also black and I think I'll do black for the color challenge. (I was just thinking I could pick yellow or white and since I only have one of each, it would be super easy!)


This leather looks sooo yummy!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sonmi999 said:


> I feel you! It’s not the same situation, but I’ve been living alone for the past six years and a half and I LOVE it! When I left my mom’s house, I lived with two other people for about a year and a half and I must say I didn’t enjoy it, even though they’re nice people and I love them. Living alone is just awesome though. I’m not married (I don’t even have a partner at the moment) and I don’t have kids, so I can pretty much do whatever I want at home and I love it.



After college I refused to take a roommate again until my long term and long distance bf moved to the city where I was to be with me. I had 3 glorious years of living on my own!!! It is lovely not to have to worry about cleaning up after others. But I like living with my 3 dogs and husband as well!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m happy you had a great start. What is a Baby B? Birkin?  If so, which one. Pics!!!


Yes! It’s a Birkin 25 in Vert Cypres (dark green) with gold hardware. I’ll be sure to post pics tomorrow!


----------



## More bags

For my 10 in 31 challenge I wore my Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 today, old picture.


----------



## Sonmi999

Rhl2987 said:


> After college I refused to take a roommate again until my long term and long distance bf moved to the city where I was to be with me. I had 3 glorious years of living on my own!!! It is lovely not to have to worry about cleaning up after others. But I like living with my 3 dogs and husband as well!


I currently live in two different cities, but I spend most of the time in one of them, where I’m completely alone at home. When I go to the other city, however, I share the apartment with my mom and my two lovely kitty cats. I love being with them as well. ❤️ This year I’ll probably spend more time in the city where they are and I think it’s going to be great. It’s just that being all by yourself is such an amazing freedom!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> You’re so funny!! This is like me on work trips when I used to travel almost every week. It kind of felt like a vacation where I could watch TV and stay up as late as I wanted!! And do things I wouldn’t necessarily do at home like eat out every night, and on the company’s dime. It’s glorious to have that kind of freedom, is it not? I remember I once read books each night until the wee hours of the morning, and I generally sleep pretty early.





Sonmi999 said:


> I feel you! It’s not the same situation, but I’ve been living alone for the past six years and a half and I LOVE it! When I left my mom’s house, I lived with two other people for about a year and a half and I must say I didn’t enjoy it, even though they’re nice people and I love them. Living alone is just awesome though. I’m not married (I don’t even have a partner at the moment) and I don’t have kids, so I can pretty much do whatever I want at home and I love it.
> 
> Oh, and your Jimmy Choo hobo is gorgeous!


 Yes!  I’m very social and love people, parties events, etc. BUT I’m also an introvert. Most people don’t believe me but, I absolutely am. So having times when NO ONE is around is pure Heaven!!! It allows me to recharge.  Business trips can do the same thing. If I don’t have to be bothered in the evening (and gawd I hate doing the business dinner thing after a long day of working with people) I revel in the alone time in the restaurant and hotel! (And thanks for the compliment on the JC)


----------



## Sonmi999

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!  I’m very social and love people, parties events, etc. BUT I’m also an introvert. Most people don’t believe me but, I absolutely am. So having times when NO ONE is around is pure Heaven!!! It allows me to recharge.  Business trips can do the same thing. If I don’t have to be bothered in the evening (and gawd I hate doing the business dinner thing after a long day of working with people) I revel in the alone time in the restaurant and hotel! (And thanks for the compliment on the JC)


I’m also in the introvert wagon! I love being with my loved ones, but I love being alone just as much. I need it like oxygen!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> My Birkin and Kelly’s combined have a similar shape and I’m just not as drawn to the CS any longer. To be honest, I bought it bc my husband really liked the way it looked, and he NEVER likes any of my bags so it was a big deal to me. It was in Europe so the cost savings was significant as well. Now his favorite bag of mine is my oldest, the Gucci all brown leather Marrakech  He dislikes all my Hermes bags for the most part. Too bad bc they make me very happy!


Yes. I can see how these would be too similar. Mr. S and I disagree on some of my bags. For example he is not a Chanel classic flap fan and despises the Proenza Schoulers and ALL
of my hobo / less structured bags like my JC Raven. I know his opinion influences me a bit but, at the end of the day he isn’t carrying the bag.  I have to love and feel good about it.


More bags said:


> For my 10 in 31 challenge I wore my Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 today, old picture.
> 
> View attachment 4294931


Gorgeous red!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> For my 10 in 31 challenge I wore my Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 today, old picture.
> 
> View attachment 4294931


I just drooled all over my iPad! This is the bag of my dreams!!! Be still my beating heart... is that palladium hardware??? I’m all in a tizzy!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes. I can see how these would be too similar. Mr. S and I disagree on some of my bags. For example he is not a Chanel classic flap fan and despises the Proenza Schoulers and ALL
> of my hobo / less structured bags like my JC Raven. I know his opinion influences me a bit but, at the end of the day he isn’t carrying the bag.  I have to love and feel good about it.
> Gorgeous red!!!!


Thank you Sparkletastic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sonmi999 said:


> I’m also in the introvert wagon! I love being with my loved ones, but I love being alone just as much. I need it like oxygen!


YES!!! Extroverts don’t always understand it really is a need. It doesn’t mean we don’t love / enjoy them. Our brains just get what they need from socialization far more quickly than they. So, too much is overload.  The holidays with events, parties, relatives, activities, shopping etc. had me wound.  This “free” week is perfectly timed! 

If anyone is familiar with the book “The Five Live Langages”, Mr. S., DS & DD are all VERY much about receiving “Time” and “Words is Affirmation” as love so we are always like a little talkative, bonded pack whenever we get together even when one is irritated with anothe. (I’m “Acts of Service” then Time ) I love the love we have but after a couple weeks + holidays, I’m looking for an escape hatch to a hidey hole. LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I just drooled all over my iPad! This is the bag of my dreams!!! Be still my beating heart... is that palladium hardware??? I’m all in a tizzy!


IKR?!  That bag is stunning!


----------



## Sonmi999

Sparkletastic said:


> YES!!! Extroverts don’t always understand it really is a need. It doesn’t mean we don’t love / enjoy them. Our brains just get what they need from socialization far more quickly than they. So, too much is overload.  The holidays with events, parties, relatives, activities, shopping etc. had me wound.  This “free” week is perfectly timed!
> 
> If anyone is familiar with the book “The Five Live Langages”, Mr. S., DS & DD are all VERY much about receiving “Time” and “Words is Affirmation” as love so we are always like a little talkative, bonded pack whenever we get together even when one is irritated with anothe. (I’m “Acts of Service” then Time ) I love the love we have but after a couple weeks + holidays, I’m looking for an escape hatch to a hidey hole. LOL!


OMG I found out about this book last month! Didn’t read it yet, but I’m looking forward to. I watched a talk with the author and everything he said did impress me a lot. I had so many problems in my last relationship that I’m sure could have been avoided if we both knew better about this subject.
I’m all about time and gifts — and the gifts don’t have to be pricey at all, even a single flower or some food will do. I just like to know the other person remembered me in a loving way. 

(I’m so off topic lol sorry!)


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I just drooled all over my iPad! This is the bag of my dreams!!! Be still my beating heart... is that palladium hardware??? I’m all in a tizzy!


Thank you for your kind words Elaine. I know you are a red bag lover, too. I believe it is shiny ruthenium hardware.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> IKR?!  That bag is stunning!


You are so sweet Sparkletastic!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I know his opinion influences me a bit but, at the end of the day he isn’t carrying the bag.  I have to love and feel good about it.


I learned that lesson from this one purchase! So true.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> YES!!! Extroverts don’t always understand it really is a need. It doesn’t mean we don’t love / enjoy them. Our brains just get what they need from socialization far more quickly than they. So, too much is overload.  The holidays with events, parties, relatives, activities, shopping etc. had me wound.  This “free” week is perfectly timed!
> 
> If anyone is familiar with the book “The Five Live Langages”, Mr. S., DS & DD are all VERY much about receiving “Time” and “Words is Affirmation” as love so we are always like a little talkative, bonded pack whenever we get together even when one is irritated with anothe. (I’m “Acts of Service” then Time ) I love the love we have but after a couple weeks + holidays, I’m looking for an escape hatch to a hidey hole. LOL!



I am quality time followed by acts of service. Those are my husband’s top two as well. I was shocked that I wasn’t physical touch and he was shocked that I wasn’t gift-giving [emoji23] This book is a great read and it can’t solve all of your problems, but is very insightful and gives you context around certain things you may not understand in your partner or in a relationship.

Also, #ambivert!! I went crazy when I had a job where I worked remotely for almost a year, and interacted with other people mostly when I traveled for work (outside of my husband and my dogs). Then, I found the most extroverted community ever in the six months I worked in consulting and it pulled me over to the extroverted side so much more than I thought possible! But, the reality is that I am somewhere in between and can call on both side when needed!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> For my 10 in 31 challenge I wore my Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 today, old picture.
> 
> View attachment 4294931



Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

another introvert here, i can make efforts and spend some time with other people, or in a big public place (like a mall, e.g.) but then i need to get back into my shell and spend some time without anyone  
My last Dec purchase arrived yesterday, i have been interested in this line since the day it was released, but didn't rush and took my time to know it better. Eventually decided to get something little - a pouch. The bag would not be 100% success for me. And of course, the colour i wanted was sold out in all stores 
Thank god there's NAP!! so, here it is, my new and first IN SLG - Balenciaga Triangle pouch/clutch


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> So my final December purchase arrived!  It’s Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.  The blue one was on sale but I only want a black for a Tumi, at least for a crossbody.  So no settling! [emoji3] I feel this black nylon crossbody is a gap in my collection, so I bought it during my vacation.  Still cheaper full price than in my country.


This is both stylish and practical. Congratulations! I agree your black will be much more useful than blue in this style


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> For those of you who are empty nesters...do you ever find it to be simply glorious?
> 
> The kids left in the last couple of days. Mr. S is on a business trip. And, I’m working from home this week.  I don’t have to go anywhere.
> 
> I’m home alone! I don’t have to cook!  I can sit in my closet and play with my bags and shoes for hours. I can dance like Rihanna (well in my _head_ I can dance like Rihanna lol!) in my PJ’s.  I can watch Star Trek all evening and eat grapes and almond butter off of a spoon for dinner.
> 
> Why didn’t anyone tell me it would be this fun?


Oh yes! I love it when the kids come back to visit, but I'm glad when they are gone. When they are here, I have to obey all the rules. I remember once when my oldest daughter came back home she saw a bowl of candy on the table and complained that we never had candy on the table when she lived at home!

I'm looking forward to Saturday. DH is going to a poker tournament and I'll be home alone all day. I can binge watch whatever I want, turn the music up loud, stay in my pajamas all day.....


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> Okay, so I started off the new year with a bang. I was able to use my Black Box Kelly sellier 28 with Palladium hardware, which is my third newest bag, and one of my shawls (which I'm starting to track as well). I also made a trip to the H store (last one for the foreseeable future) and they got in one of my (very short) wishlist items. I brought home a baby B, scarf, boots, and one accessory. I'm very excited, even though I'm already needing to get back on the wagon with my 2019 resolution. The first bag out will have been already replaced by this one... So, I'm  happy but need to refocus on my existing goals. Good thing this means my quota is filled at this store for the semester!



Congratulations! How exciting to find a wish list item on the second day of the year! 



ElainePG said:


> Got it!!! It all makes sense now... and I can certainly see why the Selma is on your "love it or list it" list. It might be redundant. Or, as a friend of mine says, "It belongs in the Department of Redundancy Department."
> 
> Settling, in the long run, is never a good idea. No matter what (or who... whom???) we're discussing. I'm sure many of us have learned this the hard way!



 Poor items in the Department of Redundancy! I agree it’s repetitive, but I’m not convinced that I want to cull this yet. that’s why I’m testing! 



catsinthebag said:


> Congrats on your sale! Also, I love the bag your friend got you — very chic!



Oh, thank you 



catsinthebag said:


> I got a check in the mail today — turns out one of the local consignment shops sold one of my bags and my Canada Goose jacket. So pleased that I’m starting the year with one bag out!



Yayyyy! Excellent, and even better when it’s unexpected! 



Sparkletastic said:


> It’s nice that they appreciate your style!
> I love the pink Prada!!!  The MK just doesn’t seem to compete well with the other bags in your closet. Especially now that you have a similarly toned Prada.
> 
> And, I’m so glad you decided to get the YSL v the JC. The YSL is actually on my to but list. I’ve gone WOC crazy. LOL! After getting the black Dior and silver Fendi, I now want the gold YSL and something in pink. Maybe Chanel. Their WOC’s are cute.
> Congrats!  I’ve been eyeballing Prada nylon but the price is exhorbitant.  This is a really great bag. I may have to poke around.



Thank you! 

I love your listing system on Evernote. Very organised and useful. 

Which WOCs are on your wish list? Gold YSL and which colour in Chanel?

Don’t get too many WOCs at once Sparkle. They’re useful, but the mini bag phase will subside, or we may get tired of playing bag Tetris! 



More bags said:


> For my 10 in 31 challenge I wore my Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 today, old picture.
> 
> View attachment 4294931



Love, love, love  I remember this bag from last year. It’s stunning 



ElainePG said:


> I just drooled all over my iPad! This is the bag of my dreams!!! Be still my beating heart... is that palladium hardware??? I’m all in a tizzy!



It really is gorgeous! 



ksuromax said:


> another introvert here, i can make efforts and spend some time with other people, or in a big public place (like a mall, e.g.) but then i need to get back into my shell and spend some time without anyone
> My last Dec purchase arrived yesterday, i have been interested in this line since the day it was released, but didn't rush and took my time to know it better. Eventually decided to get something little - a pouch. The bag would not be 100% success for me. And of course, the colour i wanted was sold out in all stores
> Thank god there's NAP!! so, here it is, my new and first IN SLG - Balenciaga Triangle pouch/clutch



Congratulations! I love this royal blue. And well done on exercising restraint to get the more useful pouch instead of the bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Congratulations! How exciting to find a wish list item on the second day of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor items in the Department of Redundancy! I agree it’s repetitive, but I’m not convinced that I want to cull this yet. that’s why I’m testing!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyyy! Excellent, and even better when it’s unexpected!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I love your listing system on Evernote. Very organised and useful.
> 
> Which WOCs are on your wish list? Gold YSL and which colour in Chanel?
> 
> Don’t get too many WOCs at once Sparkle. They’re useful, but the mini bag phase will subside, or we may get tired of playing bag Tetris!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love  I remember this bag from last year. It’s stunning
> 
> 
> 
> It really is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I love this royal blue. And well done on exercising restraint to get the more useful pouch instead of the bag!


 thank you!


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have four bag updates:
> 
> 1) I reorganised my bag wardrobe again. I took 2 bags out to put 2 in. One was a no-name present from my best friend with lovely brown leather, and one was the new Prada I bought in December (picture # 1)
> 
> 2) The 2 bags I took out are leaving my collection. I usually donate, but since everyone on this list talks about selling I decided to give it a go. I grappled with eBay, and one of them has immediately sold for my buy it now price. Who woulda thunk?!
> 
> 3) I am thinking about 3 more bags for potential donation/sale. I am currently doing the “love it or list it” challenge with this pale pink medium Selma. I love the colour and the style as well, and I actually find it very hard wearing leather. However, it is similar to my new Prada pink camera bag. It’s bigger though, and I like the top handle. I also find that all my superbrand bags tend to crowd out the use of contemporary bags, but I just want to use what I like. Today I really enjoyed carrying it. (Picture # 2)
> 
> 4) I picked up the Jimmy Choo Florence clutch at Selfridges today, mulled it over, and returned it. I prefer the YSL WOC, so I will wait a bit and then buy that. I’m not settling for any bags on my wishlist
> 
> I’ll still operate a one-in one-out policy this year.
> 
> Pictures:
> My new pink Prada from December (picture #1)
> My love it or list it Selma (picture #2)
> My best friend’s purse present to me (picture #3)
> Jimmy Choo clutch returned (picture # 4)
> YSL WOC on wish list (picture #5)



Congrats on the sale and the purse you got from your friend is very lovely. 
Actually, your WOC issue makes me thinking about pondering issue.


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I'm carrying the second bag of my 10 in 31 challenge. It is also black and I think I'll do black for the color challenge. (I was just thinking I could pick yellow or white and since I only have one of each, it would be super easy!)



I really like the key fob.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> We agree. I call anything that doesn’t have precious metals / precious stones is costume jewelry to me.
> 
> But, Ugh. No. I want trying to incorporate Claire’s or Charming Charlie’s type stuff. I was thinking “nice” costume jewelry. Not quite Hermes but still something decent to wear. I just can’t make myself want to wear it.
> I count a wear
> 1. At the start of the day when I leave the house with the bag. If I don’t go anywhere and my stuff is still in a bag, that isn’t a wear. If I wear the same bag three days in a row, that is 3 wear.
> 
> 2.  If change bags in a day. For example, if I go to work in Bag A it get some one tick mark. If I change for the evening Bag B gets a tick mark.
> 
> I don’t use Excel or Stylebook because I won’t take the time to maintain either. I just use tick marks in Evernote.
> 
> My note has four sections. (This is the one from last year.)
> 1) Bags that I plan to buy - I keep a tick for every time I would like to wear the bag but obviously don’t have it. I limit my ticks to times I don’t have a good substitute because I don’t want to cannibalize wear from my current bags.
> 
> 2) Bags I’m tracking to see if I really need them - like with the above, I track when I wish I had it to wear. If a bag gets 8 tick marks in a year it moves to the buy list.
> View attachment 4294897
> 
> 3) A list of the bags I wore the most and least so I can stay mindful to rotate
> View attachment 4294895
> 
> 4) A list of all my bags in alphabetical order  I put a tick mark when I wear a bag  I tend to bundle up the ticks into numbers when I get to multiples of 5 so I can see them better. (The little yellow squiggly is just a note for me to remember thick bags have yg hardware.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294896
> 
> That’s exciting. Can’t wait to see your YouTube Channel!
> 
> It’s nice that they appreciate your style!
> I love the pink Prada!!!  The MK just doesn’t seem to compete well with the other bags in your closet. Especially now that you have a similarly toned Prada.
> 
> And, I’m so glad you decided to get the YSL v the JC. The YSL is actually on my to but list. I’ve gone WOC crazy. LOL! After getting the black Dior and silver Fendi, I now want the gold YSL and something in pink. Maybe Chanel. Their WOC’s are cute.
> Congrats!  I’ve been eyeballing Prada nylon but the price is exhorbitant.  This is a really great bag. I may have to poke around.



Not everyone like costume jewelry, not every costume jewelry will hold the same quality, and they don’t work for everyone. Maybe you can try Etsy. Art market or antique store are also good choices. And if you think you’re the young at heart. Stores that sell stuff in the teenager zone, but not Claire’s . Independent store, like select shop, usually have good selection.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets. 
I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.



I’m sorry to hear about your bracelet story. I have a similar incident and never get it back, too. I think I’m a bit paranoid after that.


----------



## Rhl2987

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.



I’m so sorry to hear about your bracelet! A loss like that can really stay with you. I don’t mean to imply at all that it’s like losing a pet or a person, but sometimes losing our things can leave little holes. For me, it really nags at me. I lost a $99 hat over the holidays (and was able to find it at a store when retracing my steps) and I really felt a strong sense of loss and guilt for a few minutes! And a strong sense of relief when I was able to locate it. Definitely not the same as your precious bracelet but I understand.


----------



## Sonmi999

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.


I can totally relate.  Two years ago I lost a gold ring my father gave me when I was a kid. It had one small diamond in the middle. I took it off my finger while I washed my hands at work and left the bathroom. I realized it and went back there literally five minutes later and it was gone. It was already kinda late and there weren't many people left at work. Until today I still hope that the ring explodes on the person's finger.  Now I just don't wear real jewelry anymore, only silver and steel. I even wanted to buy a white gold necklace, just not to have to take it off when I shower, but I still didn't do it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.


----------



## ksuromax

my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


----------



## Rhl2987

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149


Feel better soon!


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


Congrats!! Such a good feeling!


----------



## catsinthebag

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149



Oh, no! I hope you feel better soon!

I’m a little under the weather as well. Have just been achy and tired for the last couple of days. Woke up nauseous, but that passed, fortunately. I don’t have a fever so I feel like I’m in purgatory, waiting to see which way this is going to turn.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


Woo Hoo!!


----------



## catsinthebag

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.



I’m so sorry about your bracelet. I hate losing anything, and I’m sure losing something of that value must have just made you feel sick. 

You know, we all talk about using our nice things, but the fear of something getting lost is legitimate. I have a Stephen Webster bracelet that is one of the most striking pieces I own, but I almost never wear it because I’m so afraid of the clasp coming undone. Bracelets are tricky — I want to be able to put them on and take them off easily, but don’t want to risk losing them. I’m most comfortable with cuffs for that reason.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149



Get well soon!


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan



Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your bracelet! A loss like that can really stay with you. I don’t mean to imply at all that it’s like losing a pet or a person, but sometimes losing our things can leave little holes. For me, it really nags at me. I lost a $99 hat over the holidays (and was able to find it at a store when retracing my steps) and I really felt a strong sense of loss and guilt for a few minutes! And a strong sense of relief when I was able to locate it. Definitely not the same as your precious bracelet but I understand.



I totally get what you mean. It’s nothing like losing a pet or a person, but it eats away at you. I HATE losing things — it’s like I take it personally!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you catsinthebag


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Congratulations! How exciting to find a wish list item on the second day of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor items in the Department of Redundancy! I agree it’s repetitive, but I’m not convinced that I want to cull this yet. that’s why I’m testing!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyyy! Excellent, and even better when it’s unexpected!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I love your listing system on Evernote. Very organised and useful.
> 
> Which WOCs are on your wish list? Gold YSL and which colour in Chanel?
> 
> Don’t get too many WOCs at once Sparkle. They’re useful, but the mini bag phase will subside, or we may get tired of playing bag Tetris!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love  I remember this bag from last year. It’s stunning
> 
> 
> 
> It really is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I love this royal blue. And well done on exercising restraint to get the more useful pouch instead of the bag!


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## More bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149


I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


Congratulations ksuromax!



catsinthebag said:


> Oh, no! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I’m a little under the weather as well. Have just been achy and tired for the last couple of days. Woke up nauseous, but that passed, fortunately. I don’t have a fever so I feel like I’m in purgatory, waiting to see which way this is going to turn.


I hope you recover quickly. It is no fun being sick.


----------



## Sonmi999

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149


I hope you feel better ASAP! No fun in starting the year sick D:
I took a course of antibiotics until last 30th because of a sore throat. Germs, go away!!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I totally get what you mean. It’s nothing like losing a pet or a person, but it eats away at you. I HATE losing things — it’s like I take it personally!


I am the same way, too. I hate losing things. @Rhl2987


----------



## Sonmi999

ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


Yay, congratulations!!


----------



## More bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.


I can’t imagine how awful you felt at losing your bracelet. That is a heartbreaking loss.


----------



## essiedub

I am posting a more dressed up look with my medium Lady Dior.  Since I put the strap on for the demo shots last week, I have been using it and kinda like it

On the topic of flat shoes, these are very comfortable (Franco Sarto); I think because of the ankle strap and high vamp.

Finally..camera really does add weight  yuk. I will join the weight loss group here. I can live without bread but  have a weakness for dried fruit ..have to give that up .goal is -15lbs

Don’t ask why the photo is blurry..I don’t know. I focused on me ..yet still

Happy New Year everyone!



I


----------



## Sonmi999

essiedub said:


> I am posting a more dressed up look with my medium Lady Dior.  Since I put the strap on for the demo shots last week, I have been using it and kinda like it
> 
> On the topic of flat shoes, these are very comfortable (Franco Sarto); I think because of the ankle strap and high vamp.
> 
> Finally..camera really does add weight  yuk. I will join the weight loss group here. I can live without bread but  have a weakness for dried fruit ..have to give that up .goal is -15lbs
> 
> Don’t ask why the photo is blurry..I don’t know. I focused on me ..yet still
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4295200
> 
> 
> I


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Sonmi999

Today I'm carrying my MK studded Rhea backpack. I brought it to work with me. I used to own one of these backpacks with gold hardware, but I just never reached for it, so I sold it (and took quite a loss - ouch!) and bought one with SHW instead in the end of December. I received it yesterday and today is its maiden voyage


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words Elaine. I know you are a red bag lover, too. I believe it is shiny ruthenium hardware.


What does "13P" stand for? I've been googling around, and though I find pix of bags that look like yours (sorta... but not nearly as nice) the description just says that the size is 226. Nothing about 13P.

That's right. Ruthenium. It's Hermès that uses palladium hardware, right?


----------



## ElainePG

Sonmi999 said:


> Today I'm carrying my MK studded Rhea backpack. I brought it to work with me. I used to own one of these backpacks with gold hardware, but I just never reached for it, so I sold it (and took quite a loss - ouch!) and bought one with SHW instead in the end of December. I received it yesterday and today is its maiden voyage


The silver hardware agains the black leather really pops! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## ElainePG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149


Oh, ugh. I'm so sorry to hear it.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


Yay!!!!! Do you have a concept of how many bags are on the chopping block this year?


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
> I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.



Oh! I hope you recover enough to make it to that interview and score it.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Oh, no! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I’m a little under the weather as well. Have just been achy and tired for the last couple of days. Woke up nauseous, but that passed, fortunately. I don’t have a fever so I feel like I’m in purgatory, waiting to see which way this is going to turn.


So sorry to hear it! I hope it tips in the direction of good health.

There are germs the size of sea lions roaming around this time of year. Last year we went to an open house on New Years day, and three days later I came down sick with bronchitis that lasted practically through the entire month of January. So even though it wasn't terribly sociable, this year The Hubster and I stayed out of the party scene as much as possible. And so far, so good. 

I'm not really big on large parties anyway... I prefer small gatherings where you can sit down and have actual conversations (that whole introvert/extrovert thing we were discussing yesterday!). So this wasn't a huge sacrifice.


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> What does "13P" stand for? I've been googling around, and though I find pix of bags that look like yours (sorta... but not nearly as nice) the description just says that the size is 226. Nothing about 13P.
> 
> That's right. Ruthenium. It's Hermès that uses palladium hardware, right?



2013 Printemp which stand for spring summer 2013.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
> I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.


Oh, dear. Best of luck on the job interview. I hope you'll be able to fake your way through it with a good bag, a killer outfit, and lots of mascara.

And then back to bed with a mug of hot tea and honey.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Miss_Dawn said:


> This thread moves too fast
> I’m currently lurking and liking
> 
> I like the stories of women at work breaking the mould with their style
> 
> I dress fairly conservatively (either full suits or coordinated blazers with a black trouser on most days) and I wear tall heels in the office on most days.
> 
> A month ago, I was chatting with a bunch of my colleagues at an office outing. One of them said, in front of everyone, “Do you ever not bring your A-game? Do you ever say I just can’t be bothered? You always look so put together and your outfits are perfect.”
> 
> That was so nice! Especially since I feel I don’t bring my A-game on many days
> 
> I’m always grateful for unexpected compliments. I also try to give compliments diligently when I like something someone is wearing/doing/saying.



What a nice compliment! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> No no no no not selling the Prada pink bag. I love it!!  heart singing and dancing love
> 
> I may have combined too many bag updates in one post!
> 
> I am selling two bags to make space for two bags.
> - The two out are a Kate Spade and a Karen Millen.
> - The two in are my pink Prada and the small brown purse in the pictures.
> - The Selma is currently on a “love it or list it” challenge. I carried it today.
> 
> Yes, on the YSL vs Jimmy Choo you and @Sparkletastic and @Annabel Lee all made very relevant points about not settling, and I agree it would be false economy.



I just love that pink Prada. And seeing the WOCs from YSL v. Jimmy Choo in side-by-side pictures, I really like the YSL. Nice choice. 



ElainePG said:


> Got it!!! It all makes sense now... and I can certainly see why the Selma is on your "love it or list it" list. It might be redundant. Or, as a friend of mine says, "It belongs in the Department of Redundancy Department."
> 
> Settling, in the long run, is never a good idea. No matter what (or who... whom???) we're discussing. I'm sure many of us have learned this the hard way!


Department of Redundancy Department! That made my week!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.


Ugh, how awful. I'm so sorry. 



ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


That was quick! Congrats!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> 2013 Printemp which stand for spring summer 2013.


Thank you... this explains why I wasn't able to find anything remotely like it on line! Dang!!!


----------



## whateve

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.


Most of my costume jewelry are bracelets too. I like that I don't have to worry about them. I have a lot of swarovski too. I have trouble putting them on unless they have easy clasps, which are easier to find on costume jewelry. I also have some leather bracelets.


----------



## whateve

Sonmi999 said:


> I can totally relate.  Two years ago I lost a gold ring my father gave me when I was a kid. It had one small diamond in the middle. I took it off my finger while I washed my hands at work and left the bathroom. I realized it and went back there literally five minutes later and it was gone. It was already kinda late and there weren't many people left at work. Until today I still hope that the ring explodes on the person's finger.  Now I just don't wear real jewelry anymore, only silver and steel. I even wanted to buy a white gold necklace, just not to have to take it off when I shower, but I still didn't do it.





catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry about your bracelet. I hate losing anything, and I’m sure losing something of that value must have just made you feel sick.
> 
> You know, we all talk about using our nice things, but the fear of something getting lost is legitimate. I have a Stephen Webster bracelet that is one of the most striking pieces I own, but I almost never wear it because I’m so afraid of the clasp coming undone. Bracelets are tricky — I want to be able to put them on and take them off easily, but don’t want to risk losing them. I’m most comfortable with cuffs for that reason.


DH lost his wedding ring taking it off to wash his hands in a public restroom.

I lost two bracelets when we moved. I don't know if the movers swiped them. Both were custom made. One was made of gems we had mined ourselves, so it was really special. The gems were sapphires and rubies. They weren't huge but it was very sentimental and the setting was really nice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sonmi999 said:


> OMG I found out about this book last month! Didn’t read it yet, but I’m looking forward to. I watched a talk with the author and everything he said did impress me a lot. I had so many problems in my last relationship that I’m sure could have been avoided if we both knew better about this subject.
> I’m all about time and gifts — and the gifts don’t have to be pricey at all, even a single flower or some food will do. I just like to know the other person remembered me in a loving way.
> 
> (I’m so off topic lol sorry!)


We always go off topic. It keeps the thread fun!

Yes, people who like gifts aren’t about the money spent its more that the person was thinking about them and got something they’d like. Which is really sweet.

I love the concept behind the book - that you have to give love in the way the other person can receive it, not the way you want to give it. It keeps us focused on the _other_ person’s needs and wants vs what will make us feel good to do for them.

Mr. S. obviously loves giving me gifts. (He can go crazy in December with my bday and Christmas.) I’m very appreciative and it does make me feel spoiled.  BUT!!! I’m thrifty and gifts are my dead last love language. LOL! So I had to gently remind him that what I _really_ wanted next was for him to put up the new drapes I bought and get my car serviced. Not another “thing”. He did a  and said he’d take care of those things when he gets back. 


More bags said:


> You are so sweet Sparkletastic!


Just speaking the truth. It’s stunning.


Rhl2987 said:


> I am quality time followed by acts of service. Those are my husband’s top two as well. I was shocked that I wasn’t physical touch and he was shocked that I wasn’t gift-giving [emoji23] This book is a great read and it can’t solve all of your problems, but is very insightful and gives you context around certain things you may not understand in your partner or in a relationship.
> 
> Also, #ambivert!! I went crazy when I had a job where I worked remotely for almost a year, and interacted with other people mostly when I traveled for work (outside of my husband and my dogs). Then, I found the most extroverted community ever in the six months I worked in consulting and it pulled me over to the extroverted side so much more than I thought possible! But, the reality is that I am somewhere in between and can call on both side when needed!


Yep. Just because you want one more than the others doesn’t mean that other things don’t make you feel loved. I’m very physically affectionate and can’t imagine not cuddling my family. But, I really feel loved whenever anyone helps me with things. I think it’s  because I’m so independent and am usually the helper / doer.  It’s nice to have someone actually realize I’m not Superwoman and can appreciate a helping hand.  


ksuromax said:


> another introvert here, i can make efforts and spend some time with other people, or in a big public place (like a mall, e.g.) but then i need to get back into my shell and spend some time without anyone
> My last Dec purchase arrived yesterday, i have been interested in this line since the day it was released, but didn't rush and took my time to know it better. Eventually decided to get something little - a pouch. The bag would not be 100% success for me. And of course, the colour i wanted was sold out in all stores
> Thank god there's NAP!! so, here it is, my new and first IN SLG - Balenciaga Triangle pouch/clutch


This is so cute!


Miss_Dawn said:


> I love your listing system on Evernote. Very organised and useful.
> 
> Which WOCs are on your wish list? Gold YSL and which colour in Chanel?
> 
> Don’t get too many WOCs at once Sparkle. They’re useful, but the mini bag phase will subside, or we may get tired of playing bag Tetris!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love  I remember this bag from last year. It’s stunning
> 
> 
> 
> It really is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I love this royal blue. And well done on exercising restraint to get the more useful pouch instead of the bag!


Thanks for the compliment on my tracking note. It’s super easy which is why I can keep up with it. Anything more complicated and I wouldn’t do it. 

I agree on caution about WOC’s since the mini bag phase will eventually fade. But, I look at the WOC’s as solutions for evening bags. I don’t know if you were on the thread when I said I never spend “good” money on evening bags because I can’t find ones I love and they have such limited use. Except for using the black Diorama for work in my laptop bag, I won’t use these bags during the day as the size is impractical.  For me these are strictly date night / evening bags. For that use the small size will always be “in”.

The only two WOC’s I’d want to add are a gold (YSL or Diorama) and a pink (Chanel or Diorama). I’ll wait til I find them on sale or preloved in new or like new condition because I won’t wear these often and the price points don’t make sense to me. Particularly the Chanel WOC pricing.  

I established a rule 2 years ago that’s worked very well for me. I spend more on the bags I use the most v the specialty bags. I used to do the opposite and then I ended up with boring, plain every day bags and pretty “special” bags that rarely left the shelf.  The interesting result of my switch is that it’s broadened my mind on what an every day bag is. For example, I my silver Diorama and gold Chanel boy casually all the time. I never would have done that before. I would have felt they were too precious. But, they aren’t and they look super cute with nice casual to cocktail wear. The one area I’m stymied on with this philosophy is work bags. I don’t feel comfortable with wearing obvious logos at work (even just an LV clasp like on the LockMe series makes me worried) so, I can’t find bags I love that are also practical and brand quiet. #thehandbagstruggleisreal


----------



## Sparkletastic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149


I hope you feel better soon!

While we’re talking losses, last year I lost a 1ct diamond pendant off my neck somehow. I was gutted. 

I have a hard time doing bangle bracelets because they bang on the desk when I’m working. 


ksuromax said:


> my first OUT confirmed today - 1 bag OUT for Jan


Congrats.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rhl2987 said:


> Feel better soon!


Thank you very much!


catsinthebag said:


> Oh, no! I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> :


Thanks and I hope you get well without a full blown flu!



catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry about your bracelet. I hate losing anything, and I’m sure losing something of that value must have just made you feel sick.


Definitely a completely awful experience. 


More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
> I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.


Oh no! Hope you get well soon and hope you rock your interview besides!


Sonmi999 said:


> I hope you feel better ASAP! No fun in starting the year sick D:
> I took a course of antibiotics until last 30th because of a sore throat. Germs, go away!!


Thank you!


More bags said:


> I can’t imagine how awful you felt at losing your bracelet. That is a heartbreaking loss.


Seriously. Definitely a punch in the gut loss.



ElainePG said:


> Oh, ugh. I'm so sorry to hear it.


Thanks! 



whateve said:


> Most of my costume jewelry are bracelets too. I like that I don't have to worry about them. I have a lot of swarovski too. I have trouble putting them on unless they have easy clasps, which are easier to find on costume jewelry. I also have some leather bracelets.



I love my leather bracelets and all my cheapy $50-300 bracelets/watches. I have fun with them. My wrist is just not a safe place to store valuables like my fingers/neck/lobes IMO.  I do put in fine earrings and wear fine necklaces because they stay on for weeks or months at a time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I totally get what you mean. It’s nothing like losing a pet or a person, but it eats away at you. I HATE losing things — it’s like I take it personally!


I totally get it. I also hate losing things because it feels like money out the door. I hate having to spend twice on something.


More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
> I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.


Good luck on. Your interview. You can do it!!!


essiedub said:


> I am posting a more dressed up look with my medium Lady Dior.  Since I put the strap on for the demo shots last week, I have been using it and kinda like it
> 
> On the topic of flat shoes, these are very comfortable (Franco Sarto); I think because of the ankle strap and high vamp.
> 
> Finally..camera really does add weight  yuk. I will join the weight loss group here. I can live without bread but  have a weakness for dried fruit ..have to give that up .goal is -15lbs
> 
> Don’t ask why the photo is blurry..I don’t know. I focused on me ..yet still
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4295200
> 
> 
> I


Your pics are really making me want the Lady Dior even more - if that’s possible. Lol!

And good luck on the weight loss journey. I got on the scale today and decided it’s a vicious liar with an agenda to take me down.  


ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear it! I hope it tips in the direction of good health.
> 
> There are germs the size of sea lions roaming around this time of year. Last year we went to an open house on New Years day, and three days later I came down sick with bronchitis that lasted practically through the entire month of January. So even though it wasn't terribly sociable, this year The Hubster and I stayed out of the party scene as much as possible. And so far, so good.
> 
> I'm not really big on large parties anyway... I prefer small gatherings where you can sit down and have actual conversations (that whole introvert/extrovert thing we were discussing yesterday!). So this wasn't a huge sacrifice.


”Germs the size of sea lions” 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Thanks and I hope you get well without a full blown flu!
> 
> 
> Definitely a completely awful experience.
> 
> Oh no! Hope you get well soon and hope you rock your interview besides!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Seriously. Definitely a punch in the gut loss.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my leather bracelets and all my cheapy $50-300 bracelets/watches. I have fun with them. My wrist is just not a safe place to store valuables like my fingers/neck/lobes IMO.  I do put in fine earrings and wear fine necklaces because they stay on for weeks or months at a time.


I just think I’m just not a bracelet gal. Other than my one diamond tennis bracelet (which I’m hoping to upgrade this year) I just don’t like wearing anything on my wrist. I don’t even like watches. Stuff on my wrists feels “fiddly”.

It’s good we talked about this. I should probably sell my other fine bracelets since I don’t wear them. Argh! It’s amazing how I keep finding wardrobe “blind spots” and “dead zones” as a result of this thread.


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
> I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.


Good luck at your interview! I hope you rock it!


----------



## Rhl2987

I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> Congrats on the sale and the purse you got from your friend is very lovely.
> Actually, your WOC issue makes me thinking about pondering issue.



Thank you for the compliment!
What are you pondering about WOCs?



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.



So sorry that you lost your bracelet! That’s awful! 



More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
> I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.



I hope you aced the interview! Keep us posted, and get better soon 



Annabel Lee said:


> What a nice compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that pink Prada. And seeing the WOCs from YSL v. Jimmy Choo in side-by-side pictures, I really like the YSL. Nice choice.
> 
> 
> Department of Redundancy Department! That made my week!
> 
> 
> Ugh, how awful. I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> That was quick! Congrats!



Thank you very much 



whateve said:


> DH lost his wedding ring taking it off to wash his hands in a public restroom.
> 
> I lost two bracelets when we moved. I don't know if the movers swiped them. Both were custom made. One was made of gems we had mined ourselves, so it was really special. The gems were sapphires and rubies. They weren't huge but it was very sentimental and the setting was really nice.



Oh that’s terrible, especially if you think they were stolen. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


Congratulations! What a nice way to start the year


----------



## franzibw

Sparkletastic said:


> *** January Challenges ***
> 
> I’m sharing these a little early so those of us who participate can plan.
> 
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> 
> • Like it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by 1/31, commit to selling it.
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month  to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)
> 
> • Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge (red) and the 10 in 31 challenge. I’m actually going to try to do 15 in 31.
> 
> ————
> 
> Question: do we want to do the weekly color showcases again this year?
> 
> Any other suggestions on what we should do to keep ourselves shopping our closets and playing with our bags?



Hi, everyone!
This year I won‘t only read but participate! 
In January I will do the 10 in 31 challenge and New Year, New Bag, and I‘m looking forward to it.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> another introvert here, i can make efforts and spend some time with other people, or in a big public place (like a mall, e.g.) but then i need to get back into my shell and spend some time without anyone
> My last Dec purchase arrived yesterday, i have been interested in this line since the day it was released, but didn't rush and took my time to know it better. Eventually decided to get something little - a pouch. The bag would not be 100% success for me. And of course, the colour i wanted was sold out in all stores
> Thank god there's NAP!! so, here it is, my new and first IN SLG - Balenciaga Triangle pouch/clutch


Love the color.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149


Ugh! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dcooney4

Sonmi999 said:


> Today I'm carrying my MK studded Rhea backpack. I brought it to work with me. I used to own one of these backpacks with gold hardware, but I just never reached for it, so I sold it (and took quite a loss - ouch!) and bought one with SHW instead in the end of December. I received it yesterday and today is its maiden voyage


Congrats! I love backpacks too.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Yay!!!!! Do you have a concept of how many bags are on the chopping block this year?


this was the one i sent to consignment last November, still have a few with them, i hope they sell too, and then i will re-assess the ones that i have left in the closet. No firm idea yet if i need to move on any more, time will tell


----------



## Annabel Lee

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


Whoa, what a stunner! Lovely choice, and enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

To all those not feeling well I hope you feel better soon. 
More Bags I bet you did well despite not feeling well.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I am posting a more dressed up look with my medium Lady Dior.  Since I put the strap on for the demo shots last week, I have been using it and kinda like it
> 
> On the topic of flat shoes, these are very comfortable (Franco Sarto); I think because of the ankle strap and high vamp.
> 
> Finally..camera really does add weight  yuk. I will join the weight loss group here. I can live without bread but  have a weakness for dried fruit ..have to give that up .goal is -15lbs
> 
> Don’t ask why the photo is blurry..I don’t know. I focused on me ..yet still
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4295200
> 
> 
> I


I love this bag and your shoes! Good luck on your weight loss goal - you can do it, we’ll cheer you on!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> What does "13P" stand for? I've been googling around, and though I find pix of bags that look like yours (sorta... but not nearly as nice) the description just says that the size is 226. Nothing about 13P.
> 
> That's right. Ruthenium. It's Hermès that uses palladium hardware, right?


Yes, you’re right, Hermes uses palladium hardware. Good question - Chanel has so many reds and calls all of them “red,” 13P means from the year 2013 and the season Printemps Spring Act 1. If you’re interested in the style of bag google Chanel Reissue 226, the 226 refers to the size. A 227 is bigger, the 225 is smaller and the 224 is even smaller. 13P I included to show that season’s specific shade of red - it’s a lovely raspberry red. Hope it helps!


----------



## More bags

vink said:


> Oh! I hope you recover enough to make it to that interview and score it.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear. Best of luck on the job interview. I hope you'll be able to fake your way through it with a good bag, a killer outfit, and lots of mascara.
> 
> And then back to bed with a mug of hot tea and honey.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Thanks and I hope you get well without a full blown flu!
> 
> 
> Definitely a completely awful experience.
> 
> Oh no! Hope you get well soon and hope you rock your interview besides!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Seriously. Definitely a punch in the gut loss.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my leather bracelets and all my cheapy $50-300 bracelets/watches. I have fun with them. My wrist is just not a safe place to store valuables like my fingers/neck/lobes IMO.  I do put in fine earrings and wear fine necklaces because they stay on for weeks or months at a time.





Sparkletastic said:


> I totally get it. I also hate losing things because it feels like money out the door. I hate having to spend twice on something.
> Good luck on. Your interview. You can do it!!!
> Your pics are really making me want the Lady Dior even more - if that’s possible. Lol!
> 
> And good luck on the weight loss journey. I got on the scale today and decided it’s a vicious liar with an agenda to take me down.
> ”Germs the size of sea lions”
> I just think I’m just not a bracelet gal. Other than my one diamond tennis bracelet (which I’m hoping to upgrade this year) I just don’t like wearing anything on my wrist. I don’t even like watches. Stuff on my wrists feels “fiddly”.
> 
> It’s good we talked about this. I should probably sell my other fine bracelets since I don’t wear them. Argh! It’s amazing how I keep finding wardrobe “blind spots” and “dead zones” as a result of this thread.





Rhl2987 said:


> Good luck at your interview! I hope you rock it!





Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> What are you pondering about WOCs?
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry that you lost your bracelet! That’s awful!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you aced the interview! Keep us posted, and get better soon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that’s terrible, especially if you think they were stolen. I’m so sorry.





dcooney4 said:


> To all those not feeling well I hope you feel better soon.
> More Bags I bet you did well despite not feeling well.


OMG, thank you for all the words of encouragement - it’s greatly appreciated! I feel I performed well, well enough to make it past the gatekeeper and to have a conversation with a second person. Yay! And Elaine, I am raising my mug of tea to you as I already prepped it before I saw your sweet note. 
Best wishes for good health to all!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


Congratulations on your beautiful score - the colour is divine! We spent a few days in Austin in December, it is a fun place to visit and the BBQ was delicious! Have a great babymoon!


----------



## LPR200

Sparkletastic said:


> We agree. I call anything that doesn’t have precious metals / precious stones is costume jewelry to me.
> 
> But, Ugh. No. I want trying to incorporate Claire’s or Charming Charlie’s type stuff. I was thinking “nice” costume jewelry. Not quite Hermes but still something decent to wear. I just can’t make myself want to wear it.
> I count a wear
> 1. At the start of the day when I leave the house with the bag. If I don’t go anywhere and my stuff is still in a bag, that isn’t a wear. If I wear the same bag three days in a row, that is 3 wear.
> 
> 2.  If change bags in a day. For example, if I go to work in Bag A it get some one tick mark. If I change for the evening Bag B gets a tick mark.
> 
> I don’t use Excel or Stylebook because I won’t take the time to maintain either. I just use tick marks in Evernote.
> 
> My note has four sections. (This is the one from last year.)
> 1) Bags that I plan to buy - I keep a tick for every time I would like to wear the bag but obviously don’t have it. I limit my ticks to times I don’t have a good substitute because I don’t want to cannibalize wear from my current bags.
> 
> 2) Bags I’m tracking to see if I really need them - like with the above, I track when I wish I had it to wear. If a bag gets 8 tick marks in a year it moves to the buy list.
> View attachment 4294897
> 
> 3) A list of the bags I wore the most and least so I can stay mindful to rotate
> View attachment 4294895
> 
> 4) A list of all my bags in alphabetical order  I put a tick mark when I wear a bag  I tend to bundle up the ticks into numbers when I get to multiples of 5 so I can see them better. (The little yellow squiggly is just a note for me to remember thick bags have yg hardware.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294896
> 
> That’s exciting. Can’t wait to see your YouTube Channel!
> 
> It’s nice that they appreciate your style!
> I love the pink Prada!!!  The MK just doesn’t seem to compete well with the other bags in your closet. Especially now that you have a similarly toned Prada.
> 
> And, I’m so glad you decided to get the YSL v the JC. The YSL is actually on my to but list. I’ve gone WOC crazy. LOL! After getting the black Dior and silver Fendi, I now want the gold YSL and something in pink. Maybe Chanel. Their WOC’s are cute.
> Congrats!  I’ve been eyeballing Prada nylon but the price is exhorbitant.  This is a really great bag. I may have to poke around.





The Evernote is example is SO useful! Thank you, I'm going to do that this year!


----------



## More bags

Here’s a pic of my interview bag - Bag #2 in 10 in 31 Challenge.
Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> I am posting a more dressed up look with my medium Lady Dior.  Since I put the strap on for the demo shots last week, I have been using it and kinda like it
> 
> On the topic of flat shoes, these are very comfortable (Franco Sarto); I think because of the ankle strap and high vamp.
> 
> Finally..camera really does add weight  yuk. I will join the weight loss group here. I can live without bread but  have a weakness for dried fruit ..have to give that up .goal is -15lbs
> 
> Don’t ask why the photo is blurry..I don’t know. I focused on me ..yet still
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4295200
> 
> 
> I



You look great! (as does the bag). No way you need to lose 15 pounds! 

p.s. my iPad camera doesnt focus properly either. I don’t have that problem with my phone.


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm still playing catch up, this thread is moving! But to go back to the dieting challenges and the sugar cravings- oh, I can relate! I started getting vitamin B12 shots and it's amazing how I don't crave it. I actually was thinking about ice cream last night, convinced myself it had been a long time, just a small bowl. I made it, took two bites and it was not at all satisfying. I gave the rest to my son  

In the realm of handbags, I think I have officially hit burn out. I need to sell/unload about 10 and have no desire for replacements. I want to live more minimalist, less stuff makes me feel better mentally.  I am going to try the 10 in 31 challenge this month, I need to rotate more.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!



Beautiful color, congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

CoachMaven said:


> I'm still playing catch up, this thread is moving! But to go back to the dieting challenges and the sugar cravings- oh, I can relate! I started getting vitamin B12 shots and it's amazing how I don't crave it. I actually was thinking about ice cream last night, convinced myself it had been a long time, just a small bowl. I made it, took two bites and it was not at all satisfying. I gave the rest to my son
> 
> In the realm of handbags, I think I have officially hit burn out. I need to sell/unload about 10 and have no desire for replacements. I want to live more minimalist, less stuff makes me feel better mentally.  I am going to try the 10 in 31 challenge this month, I need to rotate more.


Good for you for both the sugar cravings and desire for minimalist living!! Both things are excellent!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


Wow. These are jaw-droppingly gorgeous... especially the Birkin! 

"babymoon"... so cute!!!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Yes, you’re right, Hermes uses palladium hardware. Good question - Chanel has so many reds and calls all of them “red,” 13P means from the year 2013 and the season Printemps Spring Act 1. If you’re interested in the style of bag google Chanel Reissue 226, the 226 refers to the size. A 227 is bigger, the 225 is smaller and the 224 is even smaller. 13P I included to show that season’s specific shade of red - it’s a lovely raspberry red. Hope it helps!


It does... in a way... but now I'm dreaming of red quilted bags with ruthenium hardware! 

'sokay. There was a gorgeous sunset over the bay tonight. It wasn't red, but it was a very pretty shade of pink. Like the pink WOC that @Sparkletastic is thinking about.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Here’s a pic of my interview bag - Bag #2 in 10 in 31 Challenge.
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> View attachment 4295578


Gorgeous! Very classy, classic, sophisticated, and work-appropriate. And perfect for an interview,  since it's unbranded.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


This is beautiful!  Congrats!!!

What is a babymoon? 


More bags said:


> OMG, thank you for all the words of encouragement - it’s greatly appreciated! I feel I performed well, well enough to make it past the gatekeeper and to have a conversation with a second person. Yay! And Elaine, I am raising my mug of tea to you as I already prepped it before I saw your sweet note.
> Best wishes for good health to all!


Great job on your interview. I’m sure the rest of the process will go just as well.


LPR200 said:


> The Evernote is example is SO useful! Thank you, I'm going to do that this year!


I’m glad I could help. This processs is soooooo helpful to me. I hope it works jut as well for you!


CoachMaven said:


> I'm still playing catch up, this thread is moving! But to go back to the dieting challenges and the sugar cravings- oh, I can relate! I started getting vitamin B12 shots and it's amazing how I don't crave it. I actually was thinking about ice cream last night, convinced myself it had been a long time, just a small bowl. I made it, took two bites and it was not at all satisfying. I gave the rest to my son
> 
> In the realm of handbags, I think I have officially hit burn out. I need to sell/unload about 10 and have no desire for replacements. I want to live more minimalist, less stuff makes me feel better mentally.  I am going to try the 10 in 31 challenge this month, I need to rotate more.


We’ll definitely cheer you on as you work towards your minimalism.  

I am not a traditional minimalist by _any_ stretch but, I’m moving more and more towards my own version of minimalism.  I’m going through every room, nook and cranny of my house and getting rid of anything I don’t *absolutely* need unless it’s in a few selected categories that are our passions. So for me that means my wardrobe (inc. bags), jewelry and books are safe as are Mr. S’s wardrobe, accessories (watches / cufflinks, etc.), and his books. But, I’m literally getting rid of all other extra. For example, I don’t need 5 different cookie sheets, 6 pair of scissors, an upstairs and a downstairs vacuum cleaner, etc. etc.  I have a soft blanket “thing” and have them in closets or cute storage “bins” all over the house. The bins and extra blankets are going bye bye. I’m also finally going to scan all my files so I can reduce document storage. 

And, even in the “safe” categories we are taking the same approach I took with my bags. If we aren’t using / wearing them,  the items need to go. The one exception is the books. We each have a few collections of special books or series that we are going to keep even though we aren’t actively reading them. 

But, extra hair brushes and flashlights? They gotta go! 

I just feel better when I don’t have extra stuff. I can feel the presence of things I don’t need and it’s oppressive.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> This is beautiful!  Congrats!!!
> 
> What is a babymoon?


Thank you! Good question. A babymoon is a term that was given to a vacation that you take before you are due to give birth, to enjoy the dwindling alone time with your partner before you have a new addition to your family. I was not too excited to take another trip but I had two first time Mom close friends strongly urge me to take this time away while we still can. Thus, this quick trip!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! Very classy, classic, sophisticated, and work-appropriate. And perfect for an interview,  since it's unbranded.


Thank you Elaine! 



Sparkletastic said:


> This is beautiful!  Congrats!!!
> 
> What is a babymoon?
> Great job on your interview. I’m sure the rest of the process will go just as well.
> I’m glad I could help. This processs is soooooo helpful to me. I hope it works jut as well for you!
> We’ll definitely cheer you on as you work towards your minimalism.
> 
> I am not a traditional minimalist by _any_ stretch but, I’m moving more and more towards my own version of minimalism.  I’m going through every room, nook and cranny of my house and getting rid of anything I don’t *absolutely* need unless it’s in a few selected categories that are our passions. So for me that means my wardrobe (inc. bags), jewelry and books are safe as are Mr. S’s wardrobe, accessories (watches / cufflinks, etc.), and his books. But, I’m literally getting rid of all other extra. For example, I don’t need 5 different cookie sheets, 6 pair of scissors, an upstairs and a downstairs vacuum cleaner, etc. etc.  I have a soft blanket “thing” and have them in closets or cute storage “bins” all over the house. The bins and extra blankets are going bye bye. I’m also finally going to scan all my files so I can reduce document storage.
> 
> And, even in the “safe” categories we are taking the same approach I took with my bags. If we aren’t using / wearing them,  the items need to go. The one exception is the books. We each have a few collections of special books or series that we are going to keep even though we aren’t actively reading them.
> 
> But, extra hair brushes and flashlights? They gotta go!
> 
> I just feel better when I don’t have extra stuff. I can feel the presence of things I don’t need and it’s oppressive.


Thanks Sparkle!


----------



## Sonmi999

More bags said:


> OMG, thank you for all the words of encouragement - it’s greatly appreciated! I feel I performed well, well enough to make it past the gatekeeper and to have a conversation with a second person. Yay! And Elaine, I am raising my mug of tea to you as I already prepped it before I saw your sweet note.
> Best wishes for good health to all!


Yay! Rooting for you


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love my swarovski costume pieces. Love! I can't wear costume earrings for very long because my ears get sensitive. Costume jewelry. Rings I don't do because my finger will change colors. And I'm not big into costume necklaces because I like to leave it on for showering because I'm lazy. But costume stuff on my wrist for the day? Yes please!!!! Love costume bracelets.
> I can barely type this out but I really invested in a gold bracelet with precious stones imbedded about 8 years ago. It fell off while I was scrambling to nurse a young one in public and I didn't notice and I never found it. It was a five digit value. After that I pretty much gave up on precious stuff on my wrist. The exception is an heirloom 24k bracelet from my paternal grandmother.


Oh I feel that pain all too well! It makes perfect sense to edit the jewelry selections after a loss like that.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And while I'm being a Debbie Downer I might as well whine that I'm sick in bed these few days. I think my fever broke though.
> View attachment 4295149


Boo! I really hope you're feeling better. No fun to be under the weather.


----------



## pdxhb

More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that someone is looking after you and your littles.
> I am sick too, not fun and I have a job interview today.


Keeping my fingers crossed for your success and overcoming being sick.


----------



## pdxhb

Rhl2987 said:


> I picked up a few more things than this and did a full reveal over on the Hermes thread, but here is my new Birkin 25 with a scarf and small charm that will all be accompanying on my upcoming weekend babymoon to Austin! #newyearnewbag Have to get my wears in!!


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

pdxhb said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

It must be going around right now! I haven’t been able to sleep last night and tonight and I’m feeling sick. I hope I don’t get the flu as that’s not so good right now. Now I’m worried we won’t be able to go on our trip! Everyone who isn’t sick, stay healthy!


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> This is beautiful!  Congrats!!!
> 
> What is a babymoon?
> Great job on your interview. I’m sure the rest of the process will go just as well.
> I’m glad I could help. This processs is soooooo helpful to me. I hope it works jut as well for you!
> We’ll definitely cheer you on as you work towards your minimalism.
> 
> I am not a traditional minimalist by _any_ stretch but, I’m moving more and more towards my own version of minimalism.  I’m going through every room, nook and cranny of my house and getting rid of anything I don’t *absolutely* need unless it’s in a few selected categories that are our passions. So for me that means my wardrobe (inc. bags), jewelry and books are safe as are Mr. S’s wardrobe, accessories (watches / cufflinks, etc.), and his books. But, I’m literally getting rid of all other extra. For example, I don’t need 5 different cookie sheets, 6 pair of scissors, an upstairs and a downstairs vacuum cleaner, etc. etc.  I have a soft blanket “thing” and have them in closets or cute storage “bins” all over the house. The bins and extra blankets are going bye bye. I’m also finally going to scan all my files so I can reduce document storage.
> 
> And, even in the “safe” categories we are taking the same approach I took with my bags. If we aren’t using / wearing them,  the items need to go. The one exception is the books. We each have a few collections of special books or series that we are going to keep even though we aren’t actively reading them.
> 
> But, extra hair brushes and flashlights? They gotta go!
> 
> I just feel better when I don’t have extra stuff. I can feel the presence of things I don’t need and it’s oppressive.


I have been on what seems like a two year long purge/clean-out. Nobody would call me a minimalist either, however there is so much extra stuff that seems to creep in at all the edges and margins. If I can clear one old box or one pile every couple of days - and not just redistribute but resolve/clear/eliminate, whatever that requires - it feels good.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> It does... in a way... but now I'm dreaming of red quilted bags with ruthenium hardware!
> 
> 'sokay. There was a gorgeous sunset over the bay tonight. It wasn't red, but it was a very pretty shade of pink. Like the pink WOC that @Sparkletastic is thinking about.


Tee hee - Happy to enable 



Sonmi999 said:


> Yay! Rooting for you


I appreciate your encouragement!


----------



## More bags

pdxhb said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for your success and overcoming being sick.


You are so kind - thank you!


----------



## pdxhb

Let’s see - catching up with everyone! So far I am reminded not to settle,  that I am in good company with some other introverts here (thank goodness), and that you all are seriously killing it with goals!

I hope everyone who is feeling unwell heals up quickly! It it perilous this time of year.

@catsinthebag Congrats with the successful sale - what a great way to start the year!

@Sparkletastic I am totally smitten with your JC Hobo - just DDG! It actually inspired me to think about a bag that I like but have considered letting go of in favor of something more suited to my personal style. Bag in question is a Coach 1941 Nomad Hobo in black. It’s beautiful and the 1941 leather really is wonderful stuff. I need to pull it out and wear a few times to see where I land. One thing that has limited just how much I use it: I can’t fit my computer in it yet it wears like a relatively big bag. I might have a mental block about it for some reason, because I have other hobos that aren't for schlepping a computer or other bigger items around and I am perfectly happy to wear them. It might just be a question of the design. There are a couple styles I have thought about as a potential replacement for a black bag which have a little more edge to the aesthetic: the Danse Lente Mini Lorna or Young, and the Mlouye Mini Flex Hobo. First need to get that Nomad out and wear her, though!

Reporting out on challenge: New Year New Bag
This one is fun, as I have some bags which recently arrived. For the last two days I have carried my new Massaccesi Modena in Green Vachetta. It's a fantastic work bag that doesn't read as much like a tote as some of my others. Excuse the not-fabulous photo! This was a quick snap while I was waiting for a colleague at a cafe.



I know I have not even come close to catching up with all the posts in detail - I hope it's sufficient to say that the ongoing conversations have been super helpful in keeping my focus on the "why" of this all. What a great group!

You all remind me time and again of the enjoyment I get from the quality and creative expression in beautiful accessories (because it's not only about the bags!), but with well-considered purchase / sale decisions and, most importantly, my priorities with time and money investments.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! Good question. A babymoon is a term that was given to a vacation that you take before you are due to give birth, to enjoy the dwindling alone time with your partner before you have a new addition to your family. I was not too excited to take another trip but I had two first time Mom close friends strongly urge me to take this time away while we still can. Thus, this quick trip!


Enjoy yourself! It sounds like a good idea. I wish someone had told me to do this. I worked up to the last minute.


----------



## whateve

pdxhb said:


> Let’s see - catching up with everyone! So far I am reminded not to settle,  that I am in good company with some other introverts here (thank goodness), and that you all are seriously killing it with goals!
> 
> I hope everyone who is feeling unwell heals up quickly! It it perilous this time of year.
> 
> @catsinthebag Congrats with the successful sale - what a great way to start the year!
> 
> @Sparkletastic I am totally smitten with your JC Hobo - just DDG! It actually inspired me to think about a bag that I like but have considered letting go of in favor of something more suited to my personal style. Bag in question is a Coach 1941 Nomad Hobo in black. It’s beautiful and the 1941 leather really is wonderful stuff. I need to pull it out and wear a few times to see where I land. One thing that has limited just how much I use it: I can’t fit my computer in it yet it wears like a relatively big bag. I might have a mental block about it for some reason, because I have other hobos that aren't for schlepping a computer or other bigger items around and I am perfectly happy to wear them. It might just be a question of the design. There are a couple styles I have thought about as a potential replacement for a black bag which have a little more edge to the aesthetic: the Danse Lente Mini Lorna or Young, and the Mlouye Mini Flex Hobo. First need to get that Nomad out and wear her, though!
> 
> Reporting out on challenge: New Year New Bag
> This one is fun, as I have some bags which recently arrived. For the last two days I have carried my new Massaccesi Modena in Green Vachetta. It's a fantastic work bag that doesn't read as much like a tote as some of my others. Excuse the not-fabulous photo! This was a quick snap while I was waiting for a colleague at a cafe.
> View attachment 4295882
> 
> 
> I know I have not even come close to catching up with all the posts in detail - I hope it's sufficient to say that the ongoing conversations have been super helpful in keeping my focus on the "why" of this all. What a great group!
> 
> You all remind me time and again of the enjoyment I get from the quality and creative expression in beautiful accessories (because it's not only about the bags!), but with well-considered purchase / sale decisions and, most importantly, my priorities with time and money investments.


I know there is a lot of love for the Nomad. I didn't buy one initially because I decided it was too big for me. Then I bought one on ebay and returned it. It looks bigger than it is because it doesn't smoosh down as much as softer leather hobos do.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> This is beautiful!  Congrats!!!
> 
> What is a babymoon?
> Great job on your interview. I’m sure the rest of the process will go just as well.
> I’m glad I could help. This processs is soooooo helpful to me. I hope it works jut as well for you!
> We’ll definitely cheer you on as you work towards your minimalism.
> 
> I am not a traditional minimalist by _any_ stretch but, I’m moving more and more towards my own version of minimalism.  I’m going through every room, nook and cranny of my house and getting rid of anything I don’t *absolutely* need unless it’s in a few selected categories that are our passions. So for me that means my wardrobe (inc. bags), jewelry and books are safe as are Mr. S’s wardrobe, accessories (watches / cufflinks, etc.), and his books. But, I’m literally getting rid of all other extra. For example, I don’t need 5 different cookie sheets, 6 pair of scissors, an upstairs and a downstairs vacuum cleaner, etc. etc.  I have a soft blanket “thing” and have them in closets or cute storage “bins” all over the house. The bins and extra blankets are going bye bye. I’m also finally going to scan all my files so I can reduce document storage.
> 
> And, even in the “safe” categories we are taking the same approach I took with my bags. If we aren’t using / wearing them,  the items need to go. The one exception is the books. We each have a few collections of special books or series that we are going to keep even though we aren’t actively reading them.
> 
> But, extra hair brushes and flashlights? They gotta go!
> 
> I just feel better when I don’t have extra stuff. I can feel the presence of things I don’t need and it’s oppressive.


I think it is a great idea. The only thing I would not get rid of is the flash lights. There is nothing worse than a power outage with not enough flash lights.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> What are you pondering about WOCs?
> 
> So sorry that you lost your bracelet! That’s awful!
> 
> I hope you aced the interview! Keep us posted, and get better soon
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Oh that’s terrible, especially if you think they were stolen. I’m so sorry.



I like one small bag that it’s actually basically just a WOC, but I rarely wear mine except during the trip. I don’t think I should get them, but the sale is so tempting.


----------



## franzibw

Sparkletastic said:


> • How many bags do you have? (Ball park is fine if you don’t have an exact number.)
> • Do you feel your collection is small, medium, large, huge, other?
> • Are you happy about the size of your collection? If not, into what number do you want to grow / downsize?
> • If you had no limitations (money, space, social pressure, etc.) what would be the idea number of bags in your collection?



My answers:
-22
-Medium
-I‘m not that happy with my collection and would like to downsize to about 15 bags, maybe later even to 10 bags. The challenges for January are helping me to decide which bags I want to let go.
-Without limitations I would have also about 15 bags, but they would all be premier designer bags. Now I have only ohne LV, two Tod‘s, two Loewe, and the rest is what someone here called mall brands. I would like to get some Gucci, Saint Laurent, Fendi and maybe also Chanel and Hermès. And I would have a nice place to display them, which is not the case now


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> It must be going around right now! I haven’t been able to sleep last night and tonight and I’m feeling sick. I hope I don’t get the flu as that’s not so good right now. Now I’m worried we won’t be able to go on our trip! Everyone who isn’t sick, stay healthy!


I hope you feel better. When I want to ward off sickness I take vit c twice a day and zinc every 4 hours around the clock. Thag always works to stop or lessen the severity of a cold. 

BUT, you’re preggers. Ask your doctor if these supplements are safe for you and Rhl Jr. 


pdxhb said:


> Let’s see - catching up with everyone! So far I am reminded not to settle,  that I am in good company with some other introverts here (thank goodness), and that you all are seriously killing it with goals!
> 
> I hope everyone who is feeling unwell heals up quickly! It it perilous this time of year.
> 
> @catsinthebag Congrats with the successful sale - what a great way to start the year!
> 
> @Sparkletastic I am totally smitten with your JC Hobo - just DDG! It actually inspired me to think about a bag that I like but have considered letting go of in favor of something more suited to my personal style. Bag in question is a Coach 1941 Nomad Hobo in black. It’s beautiful and the 1941 leather really is wonderful stuff. I need to pull it out and wear a few times to see where I land. One thing that has limited just how much I use it: I can’t fit my computer in it yet it wears like a relatively big bag. I might have a mental block about it for some reason, because I have other hobos that aren't for schlepping a computer or other bigger items around and I am perfectly happy to wear them. It might just be a question of the design. There are a couple styles I have thought about as a potential replacement for a black bag which have a little more edge to the aesthetic: the Danse Lente Mini Lorna or Young, and the Mlouye Mini Flex Hobo. First need to get that Nomad out and wear her, though!
> 
> Reporting out on challenge: New Year New Bag
> This one is fun, as I have some bags which recently arrived. For the last two days I have carried my new Massaccesi Modena in Green Vachetta. It's a fantastic work bag that doesn't read as much like a tote as some of my others. Excuse the not-fabulous photo! This was a quick snap while I was waiting for a colleague at a cafe.
> View attachment 4295882
> 
> 
> I know I have not even come close to catching up with all the posts in detail - I hope it's sufficient to say that the ongoing conversations have been super helpful in keeping my focus on the "why" of this all. What a great group!
> 
> You all remind me time and again of the enjoyment I get from the quality and creative expression in beautiful accessories (because it's not only about the bags!), but with well-considered purchase / sale decisions and, most importantly, my priorities with time and money investments.


Thanks for the compliment on my JC. I’m not a hobo gal as I like structured bags but this gives me just enough so (with careful pouch use) I can easily find my things. 

I hope your Coach ends up being a keeper. Perhaps use the bag when you want something a little larger on non-work days?


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> I like one small bag that it’s actually basically just a WOC, but I rarely wear mine except during the trip. I don’t think I should get them, but the sale is so tempting.


Step away from it and take the Sale goggles off.


----------



## Sparkletastic

As we know, tPF can be dangerous. 

I got my Diorama WOC because I saw pretty, useful ones that others had. Now, I’m really wanting the gold YSL WOC that @Miss_Dawn is going for.

But, I’m also beginning to like the Hermes B a bit more because of the pretty ones revealed like @Rhl2987’s.  I need to get it out of my head because hand carry bags and I don’t tend to do very well. 

In any case. I need to stay on hard pause so I can enjoy what I have. 

Is there a bag that is tempting you - either than you plan to get or need to avoid. Lol!


----------



## Annabel Lee

More bags said:


> Here’s a pic of my interview bag - Bag #2 in 10 in 31 Challenge.
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> View attachment 4295578


Gorgeous! And a solid interview choice as well. Good luck!



pdxhb said:


> I have been on what seems like a two year long purge/clean-out. Nobody would call me a minimalist either, however there is so much extra stuff that seems to creep in at all the edges and margins. If I can clear one old box or one pile every couple of days - and not just redistribute but resolve/clear/eliminate, whatever that requires - it feels good.


Same. I don't mind having stuff if it's useful/I need it, but I get annoyed when I realize I've had those extras "creeping in"--that's a great way to put it. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Is there a bag that is tempting you - either than you plan to get or need to avoid. Lol!



Yes, though it's a type of bag rather than a specific bag. I looked back at my bag wears to try to figure out why I use my carefree bags so much. Weather was a big one, but so was travel.  

I figured out that most of my carefree bags are on the bigger side so I can put in other things to protect them from the weather as well. And when I travel, I need to be able to carry more AND use them in all kinds of weather without babying them, so I pull them out again.

But for my core collection, I usually don't carry much in my day-to-day life, so most of my bags are on the small side. So I want to get a beautiful, durable larger bag I can use for travel and bad weather. Now that I figured that out, I'm excited to go looking at bags, but I don't want to be impulsive. So I'm trying to slow my roll and start researching so I can get something that really serves my needs in this category.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> I know there is a lot of love for the Nomad. I didn't buy one initially because I decided it was too big for me. Then I bought one on ebay and returned it. It looks bigger than it is because it doesn't smoosh down as much as softer leather hobos do.


That might be the exact reason I haven't been as drawn to it.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I hope you feel better. When I want to ward off sickness I take vit c twice a day and zinc every 4 hours around the clock. Thag always works to stop or lessen the severity of a cold.
> 
> BUT, you’re preggers. Ask your doctor if these supplements are safe for you and Rhl Jr.
> Thanks for the compliment on my JC. I’m not a hobo gal as I like structured bags but this gives me just enough so (with careful pouch use) I can easily find my things.
> 
> I hope your Coach ends up being a keeper. Perhaps use the bag when you want something a little larger on non-work days?



That JC really looks like a great balance of a little structure and smoosh. I'm definitely reliant on pouches to stay organized and switch bags easily - it took me ages to warm up to the idea but now I feel funny not using them unless it's an evening clutch. This weekend seems like a perfect opportunity to roll out my Nomad and see how she does.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> Is there a bag that is tempting you - either than you plan to get or need to avoid. Lol!


Oh Danse Lente!!!! Both the Mini Lorna and the Young are talking to me. I am also trying to block out the siren's song of one more Massaccessi before the cut off for last orders - a Juliet in either the Amethyst Verona or Cappucino Pebbled. It's conceivable that a Massaccesi would be a good addition, as the color/style combo is a complete win for me and not currently covered; but I have to lose either the Nomad or another infrequently worn bag before I'd add one of the Danse Lente styles to my wardrobe.


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous! And a solid interview choice as well. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Same. I don't mind having stuff if it's useful/I need it, but I get annoyed when I realize I've had those extras "creeping in"--that's a great way to put it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, though it's a type of bag rather than a specific bag. I looked back at my bag wears to try to figure out why I use my carefree bags so much. Weather was a big one, but so was travel.
> 
> I figured out that most of my carefree bags are on the bigger side so I can put in other things to protect them from the weather as well. And when I travel, I need to be able to carry more AND use them in all kinds of weather without babying them, so I pull them out again.
> 
> But for my core collection, I usually don't carry much in my day-to-day life, so most of my bags are on the small side. So I want to get a beautiful, durable larger bag I can use for travel and bad weather. Now that I figured that out, I'm excited to go looking at bags, but I don't want to be impulsive. So I'm trying to slow my roll and start researching so I can get something that really serves my needs in this category.


Thank you!
Congratulations on your bag realization and enjoy the search for a beautiful bag that addresses your needs.


----------



## dcooney4

2 of 10 is my Prada!


----------



## CoachMaven

@Sparkletastic I am by no means a traditional minimalist either, I like your interpretation- my personal version. I have somewhere in the ballpark of 35 bags. I don't use about half of them, so I feel like utilizing what I love and getting rid of the ones that would be better off elsewhere with someone who can appreciate them makes more sense to me.  I also need to go through my closet and do the same with my clothing. I have items that just don't get chosen over and over, I need to either force myself to wear them or donate.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> As we know, tPF can be dangerous.
> 
> I got my Diorama WOC because I saw pretty, useful ones that others had. Now, I’m really wanting the gold YSL WOC that @Miss_Dawn is going for.
> 
> But, I’m also beginning to like the Hermes B a bit more because of the pretty ones revealed like @Rhl2987’s.  I need to get it out of my head because hand carry bags and I don’t tend to do very well.
> 
> In any case. I need to stay on hard pause so I can enjoy what I have.
> 
> Is there a bag that is tempting you - either than you plan to get or need to avoid. Lol!


I was tempted by the Chloe Tess (very functional and my style), My Lady Dior, and Dior Book Tote over the holidays. H makes all those cravings dissipate, however. Right now, I am lusting after a Max Mara teddy coat, or a dupe, because my sister lent me a teddy coat for the remainder of my pregnancy and I have never loved a jacket so much. It's long, cozy, warm, matches everything (it's navy), and will fit me the whole time since it's oversized. The Max Mara is very expensive for outerwear for me though, so I probably will not get it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> As we know, tPF can be dangerous.
> 
> I got my Diorama WOC because I saw pretty, useful ones that others had. Now, I’m really wanting the gold YSL WOC that @Miss_Dawn is going for.
> 
> But, I’m also beginning to like the Hermes B a bit more because of the pretty ones revealed like @Rhl2987’s.  I need to get it out of my head because hand carry bags and I don’t tend to do very well.
> 
> In any case. I need to stay on hard pause so I can enjoy what I have.
> 
> Is there a bag that is tempting you - either than you plan to get or need to avoid. Lol!


Yesssss…
The Kelly - obsessed. But haven't found the right one yet so I'm waiting. 

I look at the B (a lot) - I love an undivided and reasonably sized tote. But it is arm or hand carry only and I need a bag I can carry on my shoulder too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> 2 of 10 is my Prada!


ooooo - pretty!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> 2 of 10 is my Prada!


Great looking bag - I like the chain and the textured detail on the flap!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think it is a great idea. The only thing I would not get rid of is the flash lights. *There is nothing worse than a power outage with not enough flash lights*.


True. We keep a flashlight in every room in the house. And every year before "power outage" season I check them all to see if the batteries are still good. Because the only thing worse than being without flashlights in a power outage is being without WORKING flashlights!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> As we know, tPF can be dangerous.
> 
> In any case. I need to stay on hard pause so I can enjoy what I have.
> 
> *Is there a bag that is tempting you - either than you plan to get or need to avoid*. Lol!


I'm on a hard pause, too. 

But for the past couple of years, I've been playing around with the thought of a Chanel Reissue 226. But. I've never seen one IRL, which I really need to do if I'm going to be serious rather than just daydreaming.

It looks like such an elegant bag to wear either for dress-up or casually. But I don't really love the double flap... seems to me, it just adds weight without function. I could be wrong about that, though, having never seen one up close & personal.

And then there's the question of color, and leather, and hardware choice, and all that. So for the time being, I just look at pix now & then, and I daydream. One of these times when we go up to The Big City, I'll go into the Chanel boutique and actually examine one. And that will probably end THAT little fantasy!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> 2 of 10 is my Prada!


That is a REALLY sharp bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> 2 of 10 is my Prada!


This is such a gorgeous bag!!!!


Cookiefiend said:


> Yesssss…
> The Kelly - obsessed. But haven't found the right one yet so I'm waiting.
> 
> I look at the B (a lot) - I love an undivided and reasonably sized tote. But it is arm or hand carry only and I need a bag I can carry on my shoulder too.


I agree. Totes HAVE to be shoulder carry for me.


ElainePG said:


> True. We keep a flashlight in every room in the house. And every year before "power outage" season I check them all to see if the batteries are still good. Because the only thing worse than being without flashlights in a power outage is being without WORKING flashlights!


I actually have then in ever room. But I also have emergency lanterns and a couple spare flashlights in the garage. Given that I live in a city not prone to many big weather issues, it’s overkill. When the zombie apocalypse comes, I don’t think the extra flashlights will keep them from eating our brains.


----------



## ElainePG

CoachMaven said:


> @Sparkletastic I am by no means a traditional minimalist either, I like your interpretation- my personal version. I have somewhere in the ballpark of 35 bags. I don't use about half of them, so I feel like utilizing what I love and getting rid of the ones that would be better off elsewhere with someone who can appreciate them makes more sense to me.  *I also need to go through my closet and do the same with my clothing. I have items that just don't get chosen over and over, I need to either force myself to wear them or donate*.


I did that last year. It took me three separate "purges" of clothes (including shoes & inexpensive jewelry) but I'm down to what I really love and wear. I can tell you from my own experience that it is a pain in the a$$ to do, but when it's done, it is SUCH a freeing feeling to know that whatever you take from the closet or the bureau is going to fit well and look good!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I actually have then in ever room. But I also have emergency lanterns and a couple spare flashlights in the garage. Given that o live in a city not prone to many big weather issues, it’s overkill. When the zombie apocalypse comes, I don’t think the extra flashlights will keep them from eating our brains.


If it's a really large flashlight, you might could bonk the zombie over the head???


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> This is beautiful!  Congrats!!!
> 
> What is a babymoon?
> Great job on your interview. I’m sure the rest of the process will go just as well.
> I’m glad I could help. This processs is soooooo helpful to me. I hope it works jut as well for you!
> We’ll definitely cheer you on as you work towards your minimalism.
> 
> I am not a traditional minimalist by _any_ stretch but, I’m moving more and more towards my own version of minimalism.  I’m going through every room, nook and cranny of my house and getting rid of anything I don’t *absolutely* need unless it’s in a few selected categories that are our passions. So for me that means my wardrobe (inc. bags), jewelry and books are safe as are Mr. S’s wardrobe, accessories (watches / cufflinks, etc.), and his books. But, I’m literally getting rid of all other extra. For example, I don’t need 5 different cookie sheets, 6 pair of scissors, an upstairs and a downstairs vacuum cleaner, etc. etc.  I have a soft blanket “thing” and have them in closets or cute storage “bins” all over the house. The bins and extra blankets are going bye bye. I’m also finally going to scan all my files so I can reduce document storage.
> 
> And, even in the “safe” categories we are taking the same approach I took with my bags. If we aren’t using / wearing them,  the items need to go. The one exception is the books. We each have a few collections of special books or series that we are going to keep even though we aren’t actively reading them.
> 
> But, extra hair brushes and flashlights? They gotta go!
> 
> I just feel better when I don’t have extra stuff. I can feel the presence of things I don’t need and it’s oppressive.


Yes oppressive.. the stuff. I have been working on this also. I did the Marie Kondo thing a few years ago and got rid of 75% of my clothes.  It was remarkably easy. Books..that was a lot harder. I just couldn’t part with my garden and art  tomes.  I still prefer paper financial statements..not sure how to  overcome this. The china and silver..ugh.. I love it but use it a few times a year. It’s high maintenance and takes up space. Sad really. A different era.
I prefer to keep an upstairs downstairs vacuum, though.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> If it's a really large flashlight, you might could bonk the zombie over the head???


That was my thought too!


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Yes oppressive.. the stuff. I have been working on this also. I did the Marie Kondo thing a few years ago and got rid of 75% of my clothes.  It was remarkably easy. Books..that was a lot harder. I just couldn’t part with my garden and art  tomes.  I still prefer paper financial statements..not sure how to  overcome this. The china and silver..ugh.. I love it but use it a few times a year. It’s high maintenance and takes up space. Sad really. A different era.
> I prefer to keep an upstairs downstairs vacuum, though.


We still get paper financial statements. There is something comforting about having the whole year filed away that I can look at any time. I put each year in its own box. I still have boxes from several years ago that I don't need anymore but I feel everything would have to be shredded in order to dispose of it, and that is too much work.


----------



## essiedub

Ok I want this. Like I need another scarf? 
But it’s so cute 
and
 I could justify it for Chinese New Year 
and
 it has all the animals so I wouldn’t have go collect 12 (like I tried to do with the H gavroches and charms)
and and
 it doesn’t take up much room..


Apparently comes in a 70(which might be more useful) and a shawl.  OMG


----------



## Sonmi999

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4296242
> 
> Ok I want this. Like I need another scarf?
> But it’s so cute
> and
> I could justify it for Chinese New Year
> and
> it has all the animals so I wouldn’t have go collect 12 (like I tried to do with the H gavroches and charms)
> and and
> it doesn’t take up much room..
> 
> 
> Apparently comes in a 70(which might be more useful) and a shawl.  OMG


I'm also eyeing this. Super cute. I love bandeaux, even if I don't have any practical use for them, besides wearing them on my hair (which doesn't happen that often).
Must. Not. Buy!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> We still get paper financial statements. There is something comforting about having the whole year filed away that I can look at any time. I put each year in its own box. I still have boxes from several years ago that I don't need anymore but I feel everything would have to be shredded in order to dispose of it, and that is too much work.




Ok I’m not alone. Thank you. 

Another Confession..for many years, umm.ok decades. I kept every utility bill, paystubs  etc..all filed in reverse chronological order, nicely stored in boxes within boxes until my DH quietly asked me if I really needed to know what my power bill was in September 1988. We got rid of them. I still have the paystubs 

Then came the question on textbooks..like I said, discarding books is really  hard for me.  And the harder the couse was, the more I clung to that drasted textbook..like a badge of courage. I even suggested that soemone might want it to use..turns out even 3rd world countries don't want textbooks more than a few years old; and that was before e-textbooks.  What a dilemma..seriously thermodynamics nearly killed me, yet I cling to this sad ass book like I need to prove to myself that I still understand the Carnot cycle?! Anyhoo after much handwringing, I said ok to just recycling it cuz why burden the Salvation Army ?  And this is what he did..he took his box cutter..cut off the front and back covers.. I was sweating..then sliced off the spine..gah..and unceremoniously dumped the pages into the recycle bin. That was it. I can still see it.all those hours, all the suffering..all gone. I don’t miss the book at all. But I remember this disposal act vividly. Some shrink can tell me what this might mean.


----------



## essiedub

Sonmi999 said:


> I'm also eyeing this. Super cute. I love bandeaux, even if I don't have any practical use for them, besides wearing them on my hair (which doesn't happen that often).
> Must. Not. Buy!




Wut? Really? No? 
But it’s soooo cute..(in squeaky whiny voice)


----------



## Sonmi999

essiedub said:


> Wut? Really? No?
> But it’s soooo cute..(in squeaky whiny voice)


If you decide to buy, I'll live vicariously through you


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m not alone. Thank you.
> 
> Another Confession..for many years, umm.ok decades. I kept every utility bill, paystubs  etc..all filed in reverse chronological order, nicely stored in boxes within boxes until my DH quietly asked me if I really needed to know what my power bill was in September 1988. We got rid of them. I still have the paystubs
> 
> Then came the question on textbooks..like I said, discarding books is really  hard for me.  And the harder the couse was, the more I clung to that drasted textbook..like a badge of courage. I even suggested that soemone might want it to use..turns out even 3rd world countries don't want textbooks more than a few years old; and that was before e-textbooks.  What a dilemma..seriously thermodynamics nearly killed me, yet I cling to this sad ass book like I need to prove to myself that I still understand the Carnot cycle?! Anyhoo after much handwringing, I said ok to just recycling it cuz why burden the Salvation Army ?  And this is what he did..he took his box cutter..cut off the front and back covers.. I was sweating..then sliced off the spine..gah..and unceremoniously dumped the pages into the recycle bin. That was it. I can still see it.all those hours, all the suffering..all gone. I don’t miss the book at all. But I remember this disposal act vividly. Some shrink can tell me what this might mean.


Oh, I know how you felt! DH once dumped an old coat of mine in the trash chute when we lived in an apartment. I wasn't going to wear it anymore but I would have donated it. This year he threw away all my spices because we found some bugs in the cabinet. I felt like we were throwing away money. Funny thing, DH won't let me dispose of his textbooks.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4296242
> 
> Ok I want this. Like I need another scarf?
> But it’s so cute
> and
> I could justify it for Chinese New Year
> and
> it has all the animals so I wouldn’t have go collect 12 (like I tried to do with the H gavroches and charms)
> and and
> it doesn’t take up much room..
> 
> 
> Apparently comes in a 70(which might be more useful) and a shawl.  OMG


Uh oh….
that's super cute!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4296242
> 
> Ok I want this. Like I need another scarf?
> But it’s so cute
> and
> I could justify it for Chinese New Year
> and
> it has all the animals so I wouldn’t have go collect 12 (like I tried to do with the H gavroches and charms)
> and and
> it doesn’t take up much room..
> 
> 
> Apparently comes in a 70(which might be more useful) and a shawl.  OMG


Your post sent me scurrying over to the LV site... 

CUTE!!!!!!

I'm trying to resist, though. I absolutely do NOT need another scarf. Last year I did a serious purge of my non-H scarves (donated, not consigned, these were not particularly high-end scarves) and I also sent a bunch of my H scarves off for consignment. So I'm happy with the scarves I own at the moment, and my 2019 goal is to "shop my scarf closet" this year.

At least until the A/W19 collection comes out this summer.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I did that last year. It took me three separate "purges" of clothes (including shoes & inexpensive jewelry) but I'm down to what I really love and wear. I can tell you from my own experience that it is a pain in the a$$ to do, but when it's done, it is SUCH a freeing feeling to know that whatever you take from the closet or the bureau is going to fit well and look good!


Ok, so I’m not crazy. I’ve purged twice and still know that there are things that need to go!  Why can’t I “see” them???

This is why I’m doing a wear list for clothes / shoes like I do for bags. That will give me clarity on what I’m not wearing and it will be easy to part with items when I know I won’t miss them. 


essiedub said:


> Yes oppressive.. the stuff. I have been working on this also. I did the Marie Kondo thing a few years ago and got rid of 75% of my clothes.  It was remarkably easy. Books..that was a lot harder. I just couldn’t part with my garden and art  tomes.  I still prefer paper financial statements..not sure how to  overcome this. The china and silver..ugh.. I love it but use it a few times a year. It’s high maintenance and takes up space. Sad really. A different era.
> I prefer to keep an upstairs downstairs vacuum, though.


I think china and silver that is actually used is just fine to keep. Using it a few times a year is special and a wonderful ritual to have. I only use mine say 15 ish times a year and I’m not parting with it.


essiedub said:


> View attachment 4296242
> 
> Ok I want this. Like I need another scarf?
> But it’s so cute
> and
> I could justify it for Chinese New Year
> and
> it has all the animals so I wouldn’t have go collect 12 (like I tried to do with the H gavroches and charms)
> and and
> it doesn’t take up much room..
> 
> 
> Apparently comes in a 70(which might be more useful) and a shawl.  OMG


This is so happy looking!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I did that last year. It took me three separate "purges" of clothes (including shoes & inexpensive jewelry) but I'm down to what I really love and wear. I can tell you from my own experience that it is a pain in the a$$ to do, but when it's done, it is SUCH a freeing feeling to know that whatever you take from the closet or the bureau is going to fit well and look good!


I'm planning on doing this as well - a year and a half of Stylebook and I can really see that I'm just fooling myself with these other colors.
If the Black, Blue, White, and Gray clothing could have a conversation, they would all be giving my khaki, brown, burgundy and green clothing the side-eye and saying "You're just wrong. All wrong and you're on the way out. Buh-bye!"


ElainePG said:


> If it's a really large flashlight, you might could bonk the zombie over the head???


bwahahahaha!! 


essiedub said:


> Yes oppressive.. the stuff. I have been working on this also. I did the Marie Kondo thing a few years ago and got rid of 75% of my clothes.  It was remarkably easy. Books..that was a lot harder. I just couldn’t part with my garden and art  tomes.  I still prefer paper financial statements..not sure how to  overcome this. The china and silver..ugh.. I love it but use it a few times a year. It’s high maintenance and takes up space. Sad really. A different era.
> I prefer to keep an upstairs downstairs vacuum, though.


Gosh - we might be sisters. I'm starting to look at it (it's my advanced age) and think to myself "The kids will never want this - ever. It's best to start getting rid of this now, so they don't have to when I'm gone." 
Then I run around and pet my beautiful china (that I do use regularly), furniture, and my books… because I still love them.
And I have an upstairs and downstairs vacuum too… 


ElainePG said:


> Your post sent me scurrying over to the LV site...
> 
> CUTE!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to resist, though. I absolutely do NOT need another scarf. Last year I did a serious purge of my non-H scarves (donated, not consigned, these were not particularly high-end scarves) and I also sent a bunch of my H scarves off for consignment. So I'm happy with the scarves I own at the moment, and my 2019 goal is to "shop my scarf closet" this year.
> 
> At least until the A/W19 collection comes out this summer.


+1 
I do not need another scarf. The SOTD thread helps me 'Shop my Scarf Closet'… sorta.
But I put a bid on one this morning and I'm watching the H site like a hawk for the 2 I really really want.
Not need. Want.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for the Prada love. I am trying very hard to use all my bags . It took a long time to get over my fear of using my better bags.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> I'm on a hard pause, too.
> 
> But for the past couple of years, I've been playing around with the thought of a Chanel Reissue 226. But. I've never seen one IRL, which I really need to do if I'm going to be serious rather than just daydreaming.
> 
> It looks like such an elegant bag to wear either for dress-up or casually. But I don't really love the double flap... seems to me, it just adds weight without function. I could be wrong about that, though, having never seen one up close & personal.
> 
> And then there's the question of color, and leather, and hardware choice, and all that. So for the time being, I just look at pix now & then, and I daydream. One of these times when we go up to The Big City, I'll go into the Chanel boutique and actually examine one. And that will probably end THAT little fantasy!



Although I don’t wear my Reissues as much as I should, the double flap actually doesn’t bother me at all. The reissue is actually quite light, especially compared with a Jumbo. I suspect I just have a mental problem with chain strap bags — I see them as more elegant than I am!  But in spite of the chains and the double flap, it manages to not be too heavy.

And, did you know, there actually is a pocket between the interior flap and the back of the bag? Maybe not exactly necessary, but a good place to stash a passport or extra cash. Some people put their phone there, and then snap the main compartment shut, so they can reach their phone without exposing their other stuff. 

Not that I’m trying to enable, or anything.


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> Yes oppressive.. the stuff. I have been working on this also. I did the Marie Kondo thing a few years ago and got rid of 75% of my clothes.  It was remarkably easy. Books..that was a lot harder. I just couldn’t part with my garden and art  tomes.  I still prefer paper financial statements..not sure how to  overcome this. The china and silver..ugh.. I love it but use it a few times a year. It’s high maintenance and takes up space. Sad really. A different era.
> I prefer to keep an upstairs downstairs vacuum, though.



Yes to paper financial statements. We do all our bills the old fashioned way too, writing checks and mailing them in. 

We don’t have much china, so that’s not an issue, but my mother gave me a silver tea set that her mother gave my parents years ago. I wonder if she did it to get it out of her own house, lol! I have no use for it, but feel like I can’t get rid of it either. So it sits on the china closet, tarnishing.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous! And a solid interview choice as well. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Same. I don't mind having stuff if it's useful/I need it, but I get annoyed when I realize I've had those extras "creeping in"--that's a great way to put it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, though it's a type of bag rather than a specific bag. I looked back at my bag wears to try to figure out why I use my carefree bags so much. Weather was a big one, but so was travel.
> 
> I figured out that most of my carefree bags are on the bigger side so I can put in other things to protect them from the weather as well. And when I travel, I need to be able to carry more AND use them in all kinds of weather without babying them, so I pull them out again.
> 
> But for my core collection, I usually don't carry much in my day-to-day life, so most of my bags are on the small side. So I want to get a beautiful, durable larger bag I can use for travel and bad weather. Now that I figured that out, I'm excited to go looking at bags, but I don't want to be impulsive. So I'm trying to slow my roll and start researching so I can get something that really serves my needs in this category.


That’s great, you’re being really thoughtful and deliberate. Good luck finding the perfect travel tote!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> 2 of 10 is my Prada!


This is a beauty


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm planning on doing this as well - a year and a half of Stylebook and I can really see that I'm just fooling myself with these other colors.
> If the Black, Blue, White, and Gray clothing could have a conversation, they would all be giving my *khaki, brown, burgundy and green* clothing the side-eye and saying "You're just wrong. All wrong and you're on the way out. Buh-bye!"


This cracked me up! I got rid of my (very few) brown things last year. Except for one tan-ish cashmere cardigan, super warm, super soft, made in Italy, that I got at a great sale price a few years ago. It's perfect to wear with sweats on a chilly Sunday afternoon while doing the crossword puzzle and having a large mug of herbal tea. 
But it wouldn't be good if anyone dropped by for an unexpected visit... I'd have to dash into the bedroom and casually toss on a bright H scarf!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dcooney4 said:


> Ugh! I hope you feel better soon!


Thank you! Feeling less chilling/body aches today and just cluster headaches and weak as a kitten. And my 3 year old has been shrieking until my MIL dogs start barking. We are at Grandma's house.


More bags said:


> Here’s a pic of my interview bag - Bag #2 in 10 in 31 Challenge.
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> View attachment 4295578


Gorgeous! How did it go and how do you feel?


CoachMaven said:


> In the realm of handbags, I think I have officially hit burn out. I need to sell/unload about 10 and have no desire for replacements. I want to live more minimalist, less stuff makes me feel better mentally.  I am going to try the 10 in 31 challenge this month, I need to rotate more.


How many do you have? I want to feel like you do! 



pdxhb said:


> Oh I feel that pain all too well! It makes perfect sense to edit the jewelry selections after a loss like that.


Thanks, it still hurts my heart to remember. It's just stuff but oh I saved up and paid off the gemstone cutter for the gems one at a time and oh I can't even talk about this....


pdxhb said:


> Boo! I really hope you're feeling better. No fun to be under the weather.


Nope. But it hit the whole family so it's just par for the course with four kids.


pdxhb said:


> I have been on what seems like a two year long purge/clean-out. Nobody would call me a minimalist either, however there is so much extra stuff that seems to creep in at all the edges and margins. If I can clear one old box or one pile every couple of days - and not just redistribute but resolve/clear/eliminate, whatever that requires - it feels good.



It really does. I've been on it for like five years since I read Marie kondo. The trick is not to accumulate more and then with kids growing it makes it harder, there's so much hand me down in waiting....


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Uh oh….
> that's super cute!



Uh oh is right. I kinda really want it. I’m not sure how I found myself on the LV forum, where people were showing their newly acquired 2019 goodies   Soooo, this or Awoo? This one is cheaper? 


ElainePG said:


> Your post sent me scurrying over to the LV site...
> 
> CUTE!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to resist, though. I absolutely do NOT need another scarf. Last year I did a serious purge of my non-H scarves (donated, not consigned, these were not particularly high-end scarves) and I also sent a bunch of my H scarves off for consignment. So I'm happy with the scarves I own at the moment, and my 2019 goal is to "shop my scarf closet" this year.
> 
> At least until the A/W19 collection comes out this summer.



Need? Nah. Ths is not a need..then again maybe? They are not yet on the LV site..sadly. I don’t have an LV SA..gonna have to brave it into the boutique.



Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, so I’m not crazy. I’ve purged twice and still know that there are things that need to go!  Why can’t I “see” them???
> 
> This is why I’m doing a wear list for clothes / shoes like I do for bags. That will give me clarity on what I’m not wearing and it will be easy to part with items when I know I won’t miss them.
> I think china and silver that is actually used is just fine to keep. Using it a few times a year is special and a wonderful ritual to have. I only use mine say 15 ish times a year and I’m not parting with it.
> This is *so happy looking!*


*
*
Right? I’ve decided 2019 needs to be a happy year..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok so I celebrated writing my thesis with a med 2jours in the same shade of pink that Miss Dawn just got her new bag in, and her Michael Kors is in. 
Now I just finished proofreading all 94 pages like a hawk and I feel like a SDJ in my favorite color (cobalt) has got to happen. I'm looking at it with an itchy trigger finger. Those of you who have one, do you adore it? I think it's the medium.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Oh, I know how you felt! DH once dumped an old coat of mine in the trash chute when we lived in an apartment. I wasn't going to wear it anymore but I would have donated it. This year he threw away all my spices because we found some bugs in the cabinet. I felt like we were throwing away money. Funny thing, DH won't let me dispose of his textbooks.



Seeing something going down a Trash chute would traumatize me. Ulg


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Although I don’t wear my Reissues as much as I should, the double flap actually doesn’t bother me at all. The reissue is actually quite light, especially compared with a Jumbo. I suspect I just have a mental problem with chain strap bags — I see them as more elegant than I am!  But in spite of the chains and the double flap, it manages to not be too heavy.
> 
> *And, did you know, there actually is a pocket between the interior flap and the back of the bag? Maybe not exactly necessary, but a good place to stash a passport or extra cash. Some people put their phone there, and then snap the main compartment shut, so they can reach their phone without exposing their other stuff. *
> 
> Not that I’m trying to enable, or anything.


Now THAT sounds very interesting! I'd definitely use that extra space to stash my phone. See, that's the sort of useful information I need to learn. Maybe I can find a Reissue thread on tPF. 

Not that I'm enabling myself, or anything.


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm planning on doing this as well - a year and a half of Stylebook and I can really see that I'm just fooling myself with these other colors.
> If the Black, Blue, White, and Gray clothing could have a conversation, they would all be giving my khaki, brown, burgundy and green clothing the side-eye and saying "You're just wrong. All wrong and you're on the way out. Buh-bye!"
> 
> bwahahahaha!!
> 
> Gosh - we might be sisters. I'm starting to look at it (it's my advanced age) and think to myself "The kids will never want this - ever. It's best to start getting rid of this now, so they don't have to when I'm gone."
> Then I run around and pet my beautiful china (that I do use regularly), furniture, and my books… because I still love them.
> And I have an upstairs and downstairs vacuum too…
> 
> +1
> I do not need another scarf. The SOTD thread helps me 'Shop my Scarf Closet'… sorta.
> But I put a bid on one this morning and I'm watching the H site like a hawk for the 2 I really really want.
> Not need. Want.



Hehe
I like the idea of petting my china and books!



catsinthebag said:


> Yes to paper financial statements. We do all our bills the old fashioned way too, writing checks and mailing them in.
> 
> We don’t have much china, so that’s not an issue, but my mother gave me a silver tea set that her mother gave my parents years ago. I wonder if she did it to get it out of her own house, lol! I have no use for it, but feel like I can’t get rid of it either. So it sits on the china closet, tarnishing.



You have a china closet..that just says it all.


----------



## ElainePG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so I celebrated writing my thesis with a med 2jours in the same shade of pink that Miss Dawn just got her new bag in, and her Michael Kors is in.
> Now I just finished proofreading all 94 pages like a hawk and I feel like a SDJ in my favorite color (cobalt) has got to happen. I'm looking at it with an itchy trigger finger. *Those of you who have one, do you adore it? I think it's the medium*.


I owned a SDJ in the medium for about 8 months, then sold it at a loss because it was much too heavy. It was definitely a big mistake for me. And I had tried it at the boutique, so I still don't understand what my problem was. I certainly should have factored in the weight when I selected it.  

I also had a Petite 2Jours (not the medium) which I sold because I didn't get a lot of use out of the color (teal). Plus, it has a center zipped divider, which is a style it turned out I didn't love.

Oh, dear... now I'm sounding like Dr. Bring-Down. I don't mean to!  Enjoy your Fendi 2Jours... would love to see a picture. I've never seen one in pink. And the only thing I'd say about the SDJ is: try to see it IRL or at least buy with the option of a return.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Right? I’ve decided 2019 needs to be a happy year..


I'm with you on that one! 2018 was... um... challenging on a lot of levels in the PG household. My watchwords for 2019 are "grace" and "gratitude." 
But I'll join with you on a toast to "happy"!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so I celebrated writing my thesis with a med 2jours in the same shade of pink that Miss Dawn just got her new bag in, and her Michael Kors is in.
> Now I just finished proofreading all 94 pages like a hawk and I feel like a SDJ in my favorite color (cobalt) has got to happen. I'm looking at it with an itchy trigger finger. Those of you who have one, do you adore it? I think it's the medium.


Pale pink Fendi sounds lovely. I think my SDJ is the small. I would not recommend going bigger than that. I love it, but it’s a very specific usage in my wardrobe. It’s not an everyday bag for me. It’s in “lipstick fuchsia” so it’s a statement bag that I carry when I’m in duochrome power dressing mode and need one splash of colour to finish the look!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

essiedub said:


> Hehe
> I like the idea of petting my china and books!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a china closet..that just says it all.


I have two display closets for china, cut crystal, murano glass pieces, silver and tableware  I know, I know.. millennials don’t need china. But I love home stuff.


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pale pink Fendi sounds lovely. I think my SDJ is the small. I would not recommend going bigger than that. I love it, but it’s a very specific usage in my wardrobe. It’s not an everyday bag for me. It’s in “lipstick fuchsia” so it’s a statement bag that I carry when I’m in duochrome power dressing mode and need one splash of colour to finish the look!


Lipstick fuchsia is what I'm looking for in a smallish, but not tiny, bag for my next purchase.


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have two display closets for china, cut crystal, murano glass pieces, silver and tableware  I know, I know.. millennials don’t need china. But I love home stuff.


Our house has a built in display cabinet in the dining room so I had to fill it.


----------



## dcooney4

Yay a bag at I had at the consignment shop forever finally sold. So one out so far this month.


----------



## dcooney4

I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


----------



## dcooney4

The picture above I took at a store real quick after I had already ordered it elsewhere.


----------



## franzibw

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> This is the best line of the entire thread!!! I laughed out loud because this is so so true!!! I find myself in my own little world of TPF, YouTube, Instagram and growing my own collection, then I go in Home Depot and I’m the only woman with a bag over twenty bucks. In other words, I think I’m perfectly normal with handbags....until I walk out the door.



Great! I only know two coworkers that share my love for bags and understand why one might spend that much money on bags, but everyone else around, including my family, has only a few bags and is the real normal...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


I think it looks a bit too big, but if it fills a gap in your collection and you love it, then I'm sure you can make the size work for you.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m not alone. Thank you.
> 
> Another Confession..for many years, umm.ok decades. I kept every utility bill, paystubs  etc..all filed in reverse chronological order, nicely stored in boxes within boxes until my DH quietly asked me if I really needed to know what my power bill was in September 1988. We got rid of them. I still have the paystubs
> 
> Then came the question on textbooks..like I said, discarding books is really  hard for me.  And the harder the couse was, the more I clung to that drasted textbook..like a badge of courage. I even suggested that soemone might want it to use..turns out even 3rd world countries don't want textbooks more than a few years old; and that was before e-textbooks.  What a dilemma..seriously thermodynamics nearly killed me, yet I cling to this sad ass book like I need to prove to myself that I still understand the Carnot cycle?! Anyhoo after much handwringing, I said ok to just recycling it cuz why burden the Salvation Army ?  And this is what he did..he took his box cutter..cut off the front and back covers.. I was sweating..then sliced off the spine..gah..and unceremoniously dumped the pages into the recycle bin. That was it. I can still see it.all those hours, all the suffering..all gone. I don’t miss the book at all. But I remember this disposal act vividly. Some shrink can tell me what this might mean.


Congratulations on passing thermodynamics (another thermodynamics sister, here) and congratulations on letting go of the textbook(s). I know I have not woken up in the middle of the night with a thermo question in my head that drove me to consult the textbook. (I also hung onto textbooks and realized they had no trade in value beyond a few years.) Have the laws of thermodynamics changed since I graduated?
I’ll join you in singing “let it go” to Frozen - way to go essiedub. And I agree the sight of slicing off the covers and spine would drive me to tears, too!



Cookiefiend said:


> I'm planning on doing this as well - a year and a half of Stylebook and I can really see that I'm just fooling myself with these other colors.
> If the Black, Blue, White, and Gray clothing could have a conversation, they would all be giving my khaki, brown, burgundy and green clothing the side-eye and saying "You're just wrong. All wrong and you're on the way out. Buh-bye!"
> 
> bwahahahaha!!
> 
> Gosh - we might be sisters. I'm starting to look at it (it's my advanced age) and think to myself "The kids will never want this - ever. It's best to start getting rid of this now, so they don't have to when I'm gone."
> Then I run around and pet my beautiful china (that I do use regularly), furniture, and my books… because I still love them.
> And I have an upstairs and downstairs vacuum too…
> 
> +1
> I do not need another scarf. The SOTD thread helps me 'Shop my Scarf Closet'… sorta.
> But I put a bid on one this morning and I'm watching the H site like a hawk for the 2 I really really want.
> Not need. Want.


LOL at the clothing conversation and side-eye! Good luck on scarf bidding success!


----------



## More bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! Feeling less chilling/body aches today and just cluster headaches and weak as a kitten. And my 3 year old has been shrieking until my MIL dogs start barking. We are at Grandma's house.
> 
> Gorgeous! How did it go and how do you feel?
> 
> How many do you have? I want to feel like you do!
> 
> 
> Thanks, it still hurts my heart to remember. It's just stuff but oh I saved up and paid off the gemstone cutter for the gems one at a time and oh I can't even talk about this....
> 
> Nope. But it hit the whole family so it's just par for the course with four kids.
> 
> 
> It really does. I've been on it for like five years since I read Marie kondo. The trick is not to accumulate more and then with kids growing it makes it harder, there's so much hand me down in waiting....


Thanks! The interview went well and I ended up talking to a second person (got past the screener.) I feel much better today and hope to be fully recovered soon. I hope you’re on the mend and back on your feet soon!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


I don't think it looks too big. I love the color!


----------



## More bags

January Challenges
Bag 3 of 10 in 31 - worn last night for a trip to the hockey rink for DS’ practice.
Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, old photo - bag on the left



Bag 4 of 10 in 31 and Bag 1 of New Year New Bag
Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for the Prada love. I am trying very hard to use all my bags . It took a long time to get over my fear of using my better bags.


Many of us have been there. What helped me was realizing the bag is there to make me happy. I’m not there to preserve it in perpetuity.  Also, it helped to find images of people styling the bags in every day ways. Finally, I just had to throw myself into wearing my “good” bags. It felt so fun, I’ve never looked back. 


catsinthebag said:


> Yes to paper financial statements. We do all our bills the old fashioned way too, writing checks and mailing them in.
> 
> We don’t have much china, so that’s not an issue, but my mother gave me a silver tea set that her mother gave my parents years ago. I wonder if she did it to get it out of her own house, lol! I have no use for it, but feel like I can’t get rid of it either. So it sits on the china closet, tarnishing.


When I started doing the M Kondo thing I took a hard look at that kind of stuff. I realized I like my china and crysta so, I started actually using it.  It’s stored in the cabinets over wet bar where liquor is supposed to go.  The other stuff - tea service, Waterford crystal, etc just isn’t my style. I don’t service high tea and I don’t like nick knacks. So, I gave all that stuff away. I was so happy to have it gone. 


essiedub said:


> Right? I’ve decided 2019 needs to be a happy year..





ElainePG said:


> I'm with you on that one! 2018 was... um... challenging on a lot of levels in the PG household. My watchwords for 2019 are "grace" and "gratitude."
> But I'll join with you on a toast to "happy"!


YES!!! 2018 was a beast.   2019 will be amazing. 


whateve said:


> Lipstick fuchsia is what I'm looking for in a smallish, but not tiny, bag for my next purchase.


I have a fuchsia Miss Dior and love it. It’s one of the easiest colors for me to wear even more so than red. So, I absolutely encourage you to go for it. 


dcooney4 said:


> Yay a bag at I had at the consignment shop forever finally sold. So one out so far this month.


Congrats!!!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> January Challenges
> Bag 3 of 10 in 31 - worn last night for a trip to the hockey rink for DS’ practice.
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, old photo - bag on the left
> View attachment 4296460
> 
> 
> Bag 4 of 10 in 31 and Bag 1 of New Year New Bag
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> View attachment 4296461


Beautiful bags !


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags !


Thank you dc!
I think the backpack is not too big and looks great on you. If you don’t love it and it doesn’t suit your needs, let it go.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

More bags said:


> Thanks! The interview went well and I ended up talking to a second person (got past the screener.) I feel much better today and hope to be fully recovered soon. I hope you’re on the mend and back on your feet soon!



Thanks; Me too! Finishing up my Doctoralprogramme application and preparing for the GREs on Tuesday but silk so weak, darn it! Can't wait to feel great! And get out of my mother in law's place and back home on Monday when the kitchen renovation is over! Yippee!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

@ElainePG thanks for the warning on the weight! I'll definitely back away from the sdj.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> I owned a SDJ in the medium for about 8 months, then sold it at a loss because it was much too heavy. It was definitely a big mistake for me. And I had tried it at the boutique, so I still don't understand what my problem was. I certainly should have factored in the weight when I selected it.
> 
> I also had a Petite 2Jours (not the medium) which I sold because I didn't get a lot of use out of the color (teal). Plus, it has a center zipped divider, which is a style it turned out I didn't love.
> 
> Oh, dear... now I'm sounding like Dr. Bring-Down. I don't mean to!  Enjoy your Fendi 2Jours... would love to see a picture. I've never seen one in pink. And the only thing I'd say about the SDJ is: try to see it IRL or at least buy with the option of a return.


Agree, the medium is very heavy! 


dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


I don't think it looks too big at all!

And I may be one of the youngest on this thread so I've only ever gotten electronic statements, but it's awesome and so convenient! Definitely recommend making the switch


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Agree, the medium is very heavy!
> 
> I don't think it looks too big at all!
> 
> And I may be one of the youngest on this thread so I've only ever gotten electronic statements, but it's awesome and so convenient! Definitely recommend making the switch


I do online banking, pay all my bills online, invest and trade online... I do my own taxes and import all the data online. I really don't need the paper statements and rarely look at them, but I like having them. I do my son's taxes too, and almost never look at anything until it comes time to do it. The paper statements make it easier to mark all the items that need to be deducted. He works at home as an independent contractor so he can deduct all his home office expenses and anything he buys for the business. He isn't very good about paying for things out of his business account only so I have to check his personal too. Some companies don't give you access to more than 3 or 6 months back online. I just closed my HSA at one bank, and they said that I wouldn't have access to anything online once it was closed. It's good I kept the paper statements.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Yay a bag at I had at the consignment shop forever finally sold. So one out so far this month.



Yes!!! Good for you!!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?



What do you want to use it for? Just for out while shopping and putting purchases in? I think it’s a bit too big but what matters is what you think and how usable it will be for you. If you want one that is slightly smaller then why don’t you keep looking. If you love this one then definitely keep it and use it!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> What do you want to use it for? Just for out while shopping and putting purchases in? I think it’s a bit too big but what matters is what you think and how usable it will be for you. If you want one that is slightly smaller then why don’t you keep looking. If you love this one then definitely keep it and use it!


Thanks! I wanted the smaller one but the store I had the code for didn’t have it in the color I wanted. I also thought if it was slightly bigger I could carry some paintings in it. I had ordered it before I tried the one on in a store for the quick picture because when I checked on the site that store did not have it in stock. Now I am trying to find another use for it since I don’t think it can handle the paintings. I’ll think on it some more.


----------



## Rhl2987

Question for those of you who are going through the process of selling bags. How do you decide how low to drop items or how much to bargain when you are selling. I’m selling the first bag that I owned, that I used quite a bit over the last few years, and is really lovely but I never reach for anymore. It’s my Constance 24. I have it listed for the lowest I can see out of everything out there that is newish (not vintage) and there is someone trying to bargain me down by quite a bit. I don’t want to take that much of a loss so I think I’m going to wait it out. But wondering what others use as a thought process. I’ve mostly broken even in selling my H bags in the past. Apart from the ones I’ve given to my Mom!

Are you willing to accept a loss for a well used bag? How much? Do you consider it a loss or do you consider it worth it for how much you used the bag? Feel free to answer any, all, or none of these [emoji4]


----------



## Rhl2987

Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those of you who are going through the process of selling bags. How do you decide how low to drop items or how much to bargain when you are selling. I’m selling the first bag that I owned, that I used quite a bit over the last few years, and is really lovely but I never reach for anymore. It’s my Constance 24. I have it listed for the lowest I can see out of everything out there that is newish (not vintage) and there is someone trying to bargain me down by quite a bit. I don’t want to take that much of a loss so I think I’m going to wait it out. But wondering what others use as a thought process. I’ve mostly broken even in selling my H bags in the past. Apart from the ones I’ve given to my Mom!
> 
> Are you willing to accept a loss for a well used bag? How much? Do you consider it a loss or do you consider it worth it for how much you used the bag? Feel free to answer any, all, or none of these [emoji4]


I usually price it for the most I think I can get for it. You can always drop the price but it is harder to raise it. (Your potential buyers will see that you raised it, and feel cheated.) On some sites, buyers expect to bargain so on those sites I price it higher than on the others. If I've got a good profit margin and I want to make a quick sale, I'll underprice all the others listed. Some bags won't sell if I don't take a loss. I hate taking a loss. I've had bags listed for 2 years because I didn't want to drop the price more. At some point, I just want it gone and will lower the price. Sometimes when it sells and the money I get is pitiful, I wonder what I was thinking when I dropped that price! If I used a bag a lot, I don't feel as bad at taking a loss. It is like I rented the bag and the money I lost is the rent I paid.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


I'm sorry. I hope you feel better soon! On my second pregnancy I got chicken pox about a month before my due date. It is never fun being sick but even worse when you are pregnant.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I usually price it for the most I think I can get for it. You can always drop the price but it is harder to raise it. (Your potential buyers will see that you raised it, and feel cheated.) On some sites, buyers expect to bargain so on those sites I price it higher than on the others. If I've got a good profit margin and I want to make a quick sale, I'll underprice all the others listed. Some bags won't sell if I don't take a loss. I hate taking a loss. I've had bags listed for 2 years because I didn't want to drop the price more. At some point, I just want it gone and will lower the price. Sometimes when it sells and the money I get is pitiful, I wonder what I was thinking when I dropped that price! If I used a bag a lot, I don't feel as bad at taking a loss. It is like I rented the bag and the money I lost is the rent I paid.



Love and agree with all of your logic. Thank you!!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


Just rest and relax. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I'm sorry. I hope you feel better soon! On my second pregnancy I got chicken pox about a month before my due date. It is never fun being sick but even worse when you are pregnant.



Thank you! My goodness. That sounds terrible!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, so I’m not crazy. I’ve purged twice and still know that there are things that need to go!  Why can’t I “see” them???
> 
> This is why I’m doing a wear list for clothes / shoes like I do for bags. That will give me clarity on what I’m not wearing and it will be easy to part with items when I know I won’t miss them.
> I think china and silver that is actually used is just fine to keep. Using it a few times a year is special and a wonderful ritual to have. I only use mine say 15 ish times a year and I’m not parting with it.
> This is so happy looking!



“ Only 15 times” she says..that is ohenomenal! I am most impressed! Good for you. Im coming to dinner chez you. It is just so nice on a table all set up and shiny. If my guests notice, they never say. Too bad. I did start using paper napkins for parties ..really got sick of laundering and pressing the linen ones. I know I sound like I’m from the edwardian age..maybe I was born too late.



Miss_Dawn said:


> I have two display closets for china, cut crystal, murano glass pieces, silver and tableware  I know, I know.. millennials don’t need china. But I love home stuff.



Whoa 2 cabinets. Even better! I’m coming to your parties too!



whateve said:


> Our house has a built in display cabinet in the dining room so I had to fill it.



Well naturally.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Congratulations on passing thermodynamics (another thermodynamics sister, here) and congratulations on letting go of the textbook(s). I know I have not woken up in the middle of the night with a thermo question in my head that drove me to consult the textbook. (I also hung onto textbooks and realized they had no trade in value beyond a few years.) Have the laws of thermodynamics changed since I graduated?
> I’ll join you in singing “let it go” to Frozen - way to go essiedub. And I agree the sight of slicing off the covers and spine would drive me to tears, too!
> 
> 
> LOL at the clothing conversation and side-eye! Good luck on scarf bidding success!



OMG No way! Wasn't it hell? I’m not sure I ever really learned it..actually I’m sure I didn't. Let’s  just say the final had 2 questions on it. On one of them,I’d canceled out the variable that I was supposed to have been solving for.
 I transferred from Chemical Engineering the next semester. That class was so hard that some student from my section snuck into the test session of the earlier time slot and tried to run off with the exam. He was busted.

Oh oops sorry..back to our regularly scheduled program




More bags said:


> January Challenges
> Bag 3 of 10 in 31 - worn last night for a trip to the hockey rink for DS’ practice.
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, old photo - bag on the left
> View attachment 4296460
> 
> 
> Bag 4 of 10 in 31 and Bag 1 of New Year New Bag
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> View attachment 4296461



Twinsies on the camera bag!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! My goodness. That sounds terrible!


It wasn't as bad as it sounds. I had a fairly mild case. The hospital was planning on putting me in isolation if I was still contagious when I delivered. I was really worried about the baby. It cleared up before delivery and I was allowed on the maternity ward. When he was born, he had spots that I was sure were chicken pox but they assured me it was just infant acne.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> OMG No way! Wasn't it hell? I’m not sure I ever really learned it..actually I’m sure I didn't. Let’s  just say the final had 2 questions on it. On one of them,I’d canceled out the variable that I was supposed to have been solving for.
> I transferred from Chemical Engineering the next semester. That class was so hard that some student from my section snuck into the test session of the earlier time slot and tried to run off with the exam. He was busted.
> 
> Oh oops sorry..back to our regularly scheduled program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinsies on the camera bag!


Way to go - we survived! Yay to bag twins!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


I think it’s a bit big for a day at the outlets.  If it’s too delicate to carry what you need then it might not serve a purpose in your collection.


Rhl2987 said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


Get well soon!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Now THAT sounds very interesting! I'd definitely use that extra space to stash my phone. See, that's the sort of useful information I need to learn. Maybe I can find a Reissue thread on tPF.
> 
> Not that I'm enabling myself, or anything.



Of course there’s a Reissue thread! 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-reissue.710696/

And, a photo to show what I mean. Thus ends my enabling for the evening!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?



I don’t think it looks too big, but I never understood the mini backpack craze. It’s a backpack, it’s meant to carry stuff! 

But if you’re not comfortable and it’s not going to carry what you originally intended, then maybe exchange. It has to work for you.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> Our house has a built in display cabinet in the dining room so I had to fill it.



I love built-ins. Our previous house had a built-in linen closet on the 2nd floor, I was enchanted. DH grew up with old houses, so for him it was no big deal.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> Yay a bag at I had at the consignment shop forever finally sold. So one out so far this month.



Great news — congrats on the sale!


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> Hehe
> I like the idea of petting my china and books!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a china closet..that just says it all.



Yes, a big antique with curved glass and big claw feet, from the time when “going antiquing” was a thing. We call it “Big Foot.” Unfortunately we have too much stuff — including some glassware and soup tureens from DH’s grandparents, and a cookie jar that belonged to my grandmother — so it’s full!


----------



## PinkRex

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


I don't think it's too big. It's a gorgeous silver and it pops with your black outfit. Looks great! If you like it, you should definitely wear it. It looks beautiful and I think it's a practical size even if you ever travel, too.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yay a bag at I had at the consignment shop forever finally sold. So one out so far this month.


Congratulations on your sale, great start to the year!


----------



## CoachMaven

ElainePG said:


> I did that last year. It took me three separate "purges" of clothes (including shoes & inexpensive jewelry) but I'm down to what I really love and wear. I can tell you from my own experience that it is a pain in the a$$ to do, but when it's done, it is SUCH a freeing feeling to know that whatever you take from the closet or the bureau is going to fit well and look good!


Thanks for the encouragement, I am determined to do this.


----------



## CoachMaven

@HopelessBagGirl I have somewhere around 35 bags, maybe more? I'd ideally like to get it to about 20 total. Wishful thinking I think on my part, but we shall see!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Agree, the medium is very heavy!
> 
> I don't think it looks too big at all!
> 
> And I may be one of the youngest on this thread so I've only ever gotten electronic statements, but it's awesome and so convenient! Definitely recommend making the switch


How old are you? I always imagine you are 19 based on your username. 



CoachMaven said:


> @HopelessBagGirl I have somewhere around 35 bags, maybe more? I'd ideally like to get it to about 20 total. Wishful thinking I think on my part, but we shall see!



Ditto and ditto


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those of you who are going through the process of selling bags. How do you decide how low to drop items or how much to bargain when you are selling. I’m selling the first bag that I owned, that I used quite a bit over the last few years, and is really lovely but I never reach for anymore. It’s my Constance 24. I have it listed for the lowest I can see out of everything out there that is newish (not vintage) and there is someone trying to bargain me down by quite a bit. I don’t want to take that much of a loss so I think I’m going to wait it out. But wondering what others use as a thought process. I’ve mostly broken even in selling my H bags in the past. Apart from the ones I’ve given to my Mom!
> 
> Are you willing to accept a loss for a well used bag? How much? Do you consider it a loss or do you consider it worth it for how much you used the bag? Feel free to answer any, all, or none of these [emoji4]


I start my pricing exercise by looking at “solds” on eBay. I can see we exactly what similar bags sold for in the months prior. Unless my bag is in far better condition or a rare color, I see no reason as to why I’d get much more. So I start about 15-20% more than the solds average price tor give myself bargaining room. 

I also look at prices on current items. Sometimes the market shifts and everyone else is selling high or low. I take that into account. 

I always discount my bags from retail because I wore them. They aren’t new in store so there is depreciation. This may be different for Hermés or rare bags. I’ve never owned / sold either. 

I don’t ever “need” the money from my bags for something else so I’m happy to let them sit a while. I will usually discount them 5% or so every 6 months. The longest I’ve had a bag up for sale is 3 years (the Celine). My floor on selling is really just reading my gut to see what price will make me unhappy if I sell it for that. If the market for a bag is say $1000 and I just can’t stand to part with it for less than $1250, I don’t budge knowing I may own the bag forever. I don’t ever let buyers negotiate me down below my minimum.  Out of the 200+ bags I’ve sold I’ve only ever been unhappy about the price I’d say 3 or 4 of them and it’s when I rushed to get rid of the bag and lowered it too much. It’s better for me to be patient. I keep my bags in top condition. When I sell most of them they look almost new. And I keep the box, ribbons, booklets, cards and receipts. This also helps. My bags usually sell within 2-3 months. 

I usually sell buy it now with no offer option. I will *never* do auctions again. I got far less for the 2 I just sold than I would have if I’d just been patient. It was an experiment that simply went badly. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


I’m so sorry.  I hope you feel better soon. 


essiedub said:


> “ Only 15 times” she says..that is ohenomenal! I am most impressed! Good for you. Im coming to dinner chez you. It is just so nice on a table all set up and shiny. If my guests notice, they never say. Too bad. I did start using paper napkins for parties ..really got sick of laundering and pressing the linen ones. I know I sound like I’m from the edwardian age..maybe I was born too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa 2 cabinets. Even better! I’m coming to your parties too!
> 
> 
> 
> Well naturally.


I like to eat in my dining room with my china. I need to do it more often. But I try to get it out at least once a month and more often during the holidays. 

I like cloth napkins too. I don’t think it’s solely a function of age. My 23 yo daughter uses them in her apartment because she’s just used to it from living with me. But then we’re both kind of “let’s live well daily and not wait for special days” kind of folks.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My sunglasses and shoes case in. I ADORE the sunnies. They are beyond perfect!! I’ll take a picture tomorrow and share.

I love the shoes but they seem stretched. The soles are pristine so I know they are new but it seems that perhaps someone with wider, plumper feet than the shoes wanted may have tried them on. I paid 13% of the original retail on these shoes and they are adorable. So I’m going to see if a cobbler can help. It would be worth putting another $100 in and I can’t imagine the cost of repair would be that high.

But, now @ipsum has me addicted. I’m going to be hunting new premier designer shoes like I used to hunt bags.  I have a snipe offer in for another pair of NIB Christian Laboutin boots. Fingers crossed that I win!  I do need to find out how to have shoes authenticated. So far, I’m just buying from big / well known sellers and relying on them to do their due diligence. But, to get the best deals I need to buy from individuals. So I’ll need authentication support. Anyone know who authenticates shoes?


----------



## ksuromax

bag 2, not the latest top-3 but pretty new as well, got it in September, Balenciaga Bazar fringe clutch (and yes, the tree is still up in some places!)


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> bag 2, not the latest top-3 but pretty new as well, got it in September, Balenciaga Bazar fringe clutch (and yes, the tree is still up in some places!)


What a perfect photo. It is almost like they decorated the tree to go with your bag.


----------



## franzibw

vink said:


> Get well soon!



How did you make this pic?


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> But, now @ipsum has me addicted. I’m going to be hunting new premier designer shoes like I used to hunt bags.


Good luck with your hunt! Shoes are though case to be authenticated unless you can inspect the pair in person to feel the material and the structure...

I saw GP in gold but resisted. Otherwise, I would have less "play funds". Now I'm thrilled to invest in something but I'm still not sure. I'll continue googling and reading guides all weekend. Anyways, I have already changed my bank to another one with higher deposit rate. That's safe move enough. Thanks to everyone who has encouraged me to make the unplanned move! 

I've C mini on my wishlist but now I'm not sure due to the price... I do love it but I could get 7 refrigerator for that price. Not that I need any but shopping stocks made me realize it's awfully a lot of money. Love to hear your thoughts, dear fellow tPFers!


----------



## arntk519

yes.  shopping my own stash is definitely a 2019 goal.  As well as selling some bags I've hardly used.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I start my pricing exercise by looking at “solds” on eBay. I can see we exactly what similar bags sold for in the months prior. Unless my bag is in far better condition or a rare color, I see no reason as to why I’d get much more. So I start about 15-20% more than the solds average price tor give myself bargaining room.
> 
> I also look at prices on current items. Sometimes the market shifts and everyone else is selling high or low. I take that into account.
> 
> I always discount my bags from retail because I wore them. They aren’t new in store so there is depreciation. This may be different for Hermés or rare bags. I’ve never owned / sold either.
> 
> I don’t ever “need” the money from my bags for something else so I’m happy to let them sit a while. I will usually discount them 5% or so every 6 months. The longest I’ve had a bag up for sale is 3 years (the Celine). My floor on selling is really just reading my gut to see what price will make me unhappy if I sell it for that. If the market for a bag is say $1000 and I just can’t stand to part with it for less than $1250, I don’t budge knowing I may own the bag forever. I don’t ever let buyers negotiate me down below my minimum.  Out of the 200+ bags I’ve sold I’ve only ever been unhappy about the price I’d say 3 or 4 of them and it’s when I rushed to get rid of the bag and lowered it too much. It’s better for me to be patient. I keep my bags in top condition. When I sell most of them they look almost new. And I keep the box, ribbons, booklets, cards and receipts. This also helps. My bags usually sell within 2-3 months.
> 
> I usually sell buy it now with no offer option. I will *never* do auctions again. I got far less for the 2 I just sold than I would have if I’d just been patient. It was an experiment that simply went badly.
> 
> I’m so sorry.  I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you for the detail! I think my biggest issue is that I am generally impatient. It’s not that I need the funds either but these are generally bigger chunks of money so I would rather have a little less and have it sooner, I guess. I’m not really very good at waiting! But, I’m doing better this time around because I’m automatically declining offers less than what I’d accept. I maybe should have started a little higher but that is okay. I’m glad to learn from the experts!


----------



## Rhl2987

ipsum said:


> Good luck with your hunt! Shoes are though case to be authenticated unless you can inspect the pair in person to feel the material and the structure...
> 
> I saw GP in gold but resisted. Otherwise, I would have less "play funds". Now I'm thrilled to invest in something but I'm still not sure. I'll continue googling and reading guides all weekend. Anyways, I have already changed my bank to another one with higher deposit rate. That's safe move enough. Thanks to everyone who has encouraged me to make the unplanned move!
> 
> I've C mini on my wishlist but now I'm not sure due to the price... I do love it but I could get 7 refrigerator for that price. Not that I need any but shopping stocks made me realize it's awfully a lot of money. Love to hear your thoughts, dear fellow tPFers!



You are doing wonderfully by starting to research and changing banks! Great work. You should be proud!

I would say, if there is any way that you could possibly do so, try your best to invest those funds rather than spend them on a bag. They will be worth sooooo much more in the long run if they are invested rather than spent right now. Of course, I would also be happy to support you in your search for a mini C, but trying to give sound advice as I think this will be better for your future!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


Sorry to hear your babymoon is postponed. I hope you get lots of rest and feel better soon!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> As we know, tPF can be dangerous.
> 
> I got my Diorama WOC because I saw pretty, useful ones that others had. Now, I’m really wanting the gold YSL WOC that @Miss_Dawn is going for.
> 
> But, I’m also beginning to like the Hermes B a bit more because of the pretty ones revealed like @Rhl2987’s.  I need to get it out of my head because hand carry bags and I don’t tend to do very well.
> 
> In any case. I need to stay on hard pause so I can enjoy what I have.
> 
> Is there a bag that is tempting you - either than you plan to get or need to avoid. Lol!



MM closing down is hitting me hard. I’m ordering bags because this feels like the last time I’ll get to do things like this. My orders start to come in. I know I won’t count them as an “in” this year which is really a special case coz normally, I only count when I receive stuff. But there’re just a bit too many. [emoji28] So,,, I’ll just set them aside. [emoji28]


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> bag 2, not the latest top-3 but pretty new as well, got it in September, Balenciaga Bazar fringe clutch (and yes, the tree is still up in some places!)


Your bag is beautifully coordinated with the decorations, it looks like a marketing pic!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Your bag is beautifully coordinated with the decorations, it looks like a marketing pic!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag!!!!
> I agree. Totes HAVE to be shoulder carry for me.
> I actually have then in ever room. But I also have emergency lanterns and a couple spare flashlights in the garage. Given that I live in a city not prone to many big weather issues, it’s overkill. When the zombie apocalypse comes, I don’t think the extra flashlights will keep them from eating our brains.



Speaking about zombie apocalypse, I like to read about this very topic and has quite a collection of “survival guide”. [emoji28] Both realistic and parody. DH think I’m crazy, but I think it’s kinda possible. My old house was built like a fort so when my dad sold that place, I was very sad. And yes, sometimes I’ll imagine if the place I’m living in right now can hold up and how or what should I do to prep it in case it really happen. Yeah... I think I’m weird... a bit.  [emoji28]


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> We still get paper financial statements. There is something comforting about having the whole year filed away that I can look at any time. I put each year in its own box. I still have boxes from several years ago that I don't need anymore but I feel everything would have to be shredded in order to dispose of it, and that is too much work.



I refuse to get my statement in electronic files. Real copy is best. And I keep them for ten years. After that, I shred them. Or burn them. Burning is safer, but less eco friendly. Shredding isn’t pure safe in my paranoid head, but we can sell the paper and get some money back.


----------



## vink

essiedub said:


> Ok I’m not alone. Thank you.
> 
> Another Confession..for many years, umm.ok decades. I kept every utility bill, paystubs  etc..all filed in reverse chronological order, nicely stored in boxes within boxes until my DH quietly asked me if I really needed to know what my power bill was in September 1988. We got rid of them. I still have the paystubs
> 
> Then came the question on textbooks..like I said, discarding books is really  hard for me.  And the harder the couse was, the more I clung to that drasted textbook..like a badge of courage. I even suggested that soemone might want it to use..turns out even 3rd world countries don't want textbooks more than a few years old; and that was before e-textbooks.  What a dilemma..seriously thermodynamics nearly killed me, yet I cling to this sad ass book like I need to prove to myself that I still understand the Carnot cycle?! Anyhoo after much handwringing, I said ok to just recycling it cuz why burden the Salvation Army ?  And this is what he did..he took his box cutter..cut off the front and back covers.. I was sweating..then sliced off the spine..gah..and unceremoniously dumped the pages into the recycle bin. That was it. I can still see it.all those hours, all the suffering..all gone. I don’t miss the book at all. But I remember this disposal act vividly. Some shrink can tell me what this might mean.



Oh... I still keep my freshman lecture note. I can totally feel you. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Yay a bag at I had at the consignment shop forever finally sold. So one out so far this month.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?



Can’t you use some soft or cushion material to cover the corner of the frame?


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> Thanks! The interview went well and I ended up talking to a second person (got past the screener.) I feel much better today and hope to be fully recovered soon. I hope you’re on the mend and back on your feet soon!



Congratulations!!! I hope you get it.


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> Thank you dc!
> I think the backpack is not too big and looks great on you. If you don’t love it and it doesn’t suit your needs, let it go.



I’d second this.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those of you who are going through the process of selling bags. How do you decide how low to drop items or how much to bargain when you are selling. I’m selling the first bag that I owned, that I used quite a bit over the last few years, and is really lovely but I never reach for anymore. It’s my Constance 24. I have it listed for the lowest I can see out of everything out there that is newish (not vintage) and there is someone trying to bargain me down by quite a bit. I don’t want to take that much of a loss so I think I’m going to wait it out. But wondering what others use as a thought process. I’ve mostly broken even in selling my H bags in the past. Apart from the ones I’ve given to my Mom!
> 
> Are you willing to accept a loss for a well used bag? How much? Do you consider it a loss or do you consider it worth it for how much you used the bag? Feel free to answer any, all, or none of these [emoji4]



If you can’t take the price you’re going to get, don’t do that. But if you just want it out of your closet, just take the money and walk away.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Your bag is beautifully coordinated with the decorations, it looks like a marketing pic!


 thanks!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> It wasn't as bad as it sounds. I had a fairly mild case. The hospital was planning on putting me in isolation if I was still contagious when I delivered. I was really worried about the baby. It cleared up before delivery and I was allowed on the maternity ward. When he was born, he had spots that I was sure were chicken pox but they assured me it was just infant acne.



I hope you and the baby are doing well.


----------



## vink

franzibw said:


> How did you make this pic?



What pic?


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Can’t you use some soft or cushion material to cover the corner of the frame?


I thought of this but the fabric is super thin. I decided it just wasn’t sturdy enough for I needed it for so I am sending it back. Even though I liked the look if it doesn’t work for its intended use it is not a good buy for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Today day 3 of 10 is Furla Daisy. She has already been out in heavy rain today. Great bag!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


Sorry to hear you are not well and that you are missing your trip.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> Of course there’s a Reissue thread!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-reissue.710696/
> 
> And, a photo to show what I mean. Thus ends my enabling for the evening!
> 
> View attachment 4296512


Everyone I know who owns a reissue just raves about it. A bag I would consider at some point!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those of you who are going through the process of selling bags. How do you decide how low to drop items or how much to bargain when you are selling. I’m selling the first bag that I owned, that I used quite a bit over the last few years, and is really lovely but I never reach for anymore. It’s my Constance 24. I have it listed for the lowest I can see out of everything out there that is newish (not vintage) and there is someone trying to bargain me down by quite a bit. I don’t want to take that much of a loss so I think I’m going to wait it out. But wondering what others use as a thought process. I’ve mostly broken even in selling my H bags in the past. Apart from the ones I’ve given to my Mom!
> 
> Are you willing to accept a loss for a well used bag? How much? Do you consider it a loss or do you consider it worth it for how much you used the bag? Feel free to answer any, all, or none of these [emoji4]


Yes I am willing to accept a loss for a well used bag - Really bags should depreciate in value and I accept that when I first buy them. Even Hermes. I see them as any other item I buy - car, couch, etc.
I have sold 3 Hermes bags and with all 3 I did not negotiate with the buyer. They took 3-6 months to sell and I dropped my price on I think 2 of them but once I found the right buyer they were willing to pay my price. I have done this with Chanel’s too. With lower priced bags I find people expect to negotiate so I price in that margin to start. Even if you take a loss you will quickly forget that once the bag is sold and no longer have to think about the bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those of you who are going through the process of selling bags. How do you decide how low to drop items or how much to bargain when you are selling. I’m selling the first bag that I owned, that I used quite a bit over the last few years, and is really lovely but I never reach for anymore. It’s my Constance 24. I have it listed for the lowest I can see out of everything out there that is newish (not vintage) and there is someone trying to bargain me down by quite a bit. I don’t want to take that much of a loss so I think I’m going to wait it out. But wondering what others use as a thought process. I’ve mostly broken even in selling my H bags in the past. Apart from the ones I’ve given to my Mom!
> 
> Are you willing to accept a loss for a well used bag? How much? Do you consider it a loss or do you consider it worth it for how much you used the bag? Feel free to answer any, all, or none of these [emoji4]


I've never sold a bag that costs as much as the Constance…the most expensive bag I sold was for my mom, a Burberry purchased new from the boutique, which I ended up selling for half the price, and of course I got even less than that due to ebay and PayPal fees. She was disappointed that it sold for so much less, but she understood it was because that's how much the bag cost at the outlets. I was very active about communicating with the buyer because I was nervous with such a big sale that something would go wrong, but it all worked out. The buyer was buying it to gift his wife, so we were happy that at least it went to a good place. If course, you can't ever really verify your buyer's intentions, but we're just gonna trust it went to a happy new owner haha!

Like others have said, I would say go with what your heart is telling you you're comfortable with  That way you won't have any seller's regrets, and you'll feel like you let go of the bag when you were ready, not when you rushed into a decision. You want to feel like you were in control of the sale, not the buyer. 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> How old are you? I always imagine you are 19 based on your username.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto and ditto


Haha! My birth date is actually the 19th, which is where that number comes from. The confusion is definitely real  I'm actually 24! I don't deal with very many "adult" expenses because I don't have student loans, and I don't have a house or any of its threat of expenses (like a broken HVAC, which one of my co-workers is currently dealing with, poor guy), nor do I have kids or a car. So in many ways, I still feel very young and inexperienced. I'm lucky that my situation leaves me the flexibility to shop and also to save for school, so it'll be quite a change when I hopefully start graduate school this fall and won't be working anymore. I'm nervous about the lifestyle change, but honestly I'm waaayy more purse content than I was a couple of years ago  And I'm sure this thread will help keep me on track


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> Speaking about zombie apocalypse, I like to read about this very topic and has quite a collection of “survival guide”. [emoji28] Both realistic and parody. DH think I’m crazy, but I think it’s kinda possible. My old house was built like a fort so when my dad sold that place, I was very sad. And yes, sometimes I’ll imagine if the place I’m living in right now can hold up and how or what should I do to prep it in case it really happen. Yeah... I think I’m weird... a bit.  [emoji28]



I don’t think you’re weird. With all the crazy weather events happening around the world, it makes sense to assume that eventually, something’s going to happen wherever you are. I’ve gone from considering getting rid of our car (we live in a city where we can get anywhere on public transit or by Uber) to thinking we need to get a larger car that can hold us and all our pets if we need to evacuate. DH thinks I’m being paranoid, but it seems to me it’s only a matter of time.


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> I don’t think you’re weird. With all the crazy weather events happening around the world, it makes sense to assume that eventually, something’s going to happen wherever you are. I’ve gone from considering getting rid of our car (we live in a city where we can get anywhere on public transit or by Uber) to thinking we need to get a larger car that can hold us and all our pets if we need to evacuate. DH thinks I’m being paranoid, but it seems to me it’s only a matter of time.



I stock water everywhere even on our car. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Can’t live without them. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Speaking about zombie apocalypse, I like to read about this very topic and has quite a collection of “survival guide”. [emoji28] Both realistic and parody. DH think I’m crazy, but I think it’s kinda possible. My old house was built like a fort so when my dad sold that place, I was very sad. And yes, sometimes I’ll imagine if the place I’m living in right now can hold up and how or what should I do to prep it in case it really happen. Yeah... I think I’m weird... a bit.  [emoji28]


I do this a little too.  Not weird!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> Good luck with your hunt! Shoes are though case to be authenticated unless you can inspect the pair in person to feel the material and the structure...
> 
> I saw GP in gold but resisted. Otherwise, I would have less "play funds". Now I'm thrilled to invest in something but I'm still not sure. I'll continue googling and reading guides all weekend. Anyways, I have already changed my bank to another one with higher deposit rate. That's safe move enough. Thanks to everyone who has encouraged me to make the unplanned move!
> 
> I've C mini on my wishlist but now I'm not sure due to the price... I do love it but I could get 7 refrigerator for that price. Not that I need any but shopping stocks made me realize it's awfully a lot of money. Love to hear your thoughts, dear fellow tPFers!


Well, I got the Christians Laboutin boots!  $400 for $995 boots! I feel pretty good about that. They’re a nice simple style that will go with anything. I don’t own any brown shoes (one pair of caramel suede heeled sandals are my only earth toned shoes) so I thought this would be a nice addition  I can wear these with my jeans and perhaps some casual dresses  I’ll have to see  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for the detail! I think my biggest issue is that I am generally impatient. It’s not that I need the funds either but these are generally bigger chunks of money so I would rather have a little less and have it sooner, I guess. I’m not really very good at waiting! But, I’m doing better this time around because I’m automatically declining offers less than what I’d accept. I maybe should have started a little higher but that is okay. I’m glad to learn from the experts!


Yep. You have to be patient if you want to maximize your funds. Just list and forget them. My thought is if I’m willing to take a hit in what I get I should just send them to a consignment shop so I’m not hassled by selling. But if I’m going to take on selling efforts, I want it to be “worth it”.


vink said:


> MM closing down is hitting me hard. I’m ordering bags because this feels like the last time I’ll get to do things like this. My orders start to come in. I know I won’t count them as an “in” this year which is really a special case coz normally, I only count when I receive stuff. But there’re just a bit too many. [emoji28] So,,, I’ll just set them aside. [emoji28]


Is he closing up permanently?  I thought I read that he was working with a new investor. Any word on what he will be doing next?

And DON’T set aside your bags. Wear and enjoy them!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I got the Christians Laboutin boots!  $400 for $995 boots! I feel pretty good about that. They’re a nice simple style that will go with anything. I don’t own any brown shoes (one pair of caramel suede heeled sandals are my only earth toned shoes) so I thought this would be a nice addition  I can wear these with my jeans and perhaps some casual dresses  I’ll have to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296986
> 
> 
> Yep. You have to be patient if you want to maximize your funds. Just list and forget them. My thought is if I’m willing to take a hit in what I get I should just send them to a consignment shop so I’m not hassled by selling. But if I’m going to take on selling efforts, I want it to be “worth it”.
> Is he closing up permanently?  I thought I read that he was working with a new investor. Any word on what he will be doing next?
> 
> And DON’T set aside your bags. Wear and enjoy them!!!


Lovely boots!

Yes, I need to be better with that. I check eBay all the time but I'm getting messages on there asking questions about my items, so that's not a bad sign. We'll see what happens!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I got the Christians Laboutin boots!  $400 for $995 boots! I feel pretty good about that. They’re a nice simple style that will go with anything. I don’t own any brown shoes (one pair of caramel suede heeled sandals are my only earth toned shoes) so I thought this would be a nice addition  I can wear these with my jeans and perhaps some casual dresses  I’ll have to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296986
> 
> 
> Yep. You have to be patient if you want to maximize your funds. Just list and forget them. My thought is if I’m willing to take a hit in what I get I should just send them to a consignment shop so I’m not hassled by selling. But if I’m going to take on selling efforts, I want it to be “worth it”.
> Is he closing up permanently?  I thought I read that he was working with a new investor. Any word on what he will be doing next?
> 
> And DON’T set aside your bags. Wear and enjoy them!!!


Those boots are fantastic! I love the clean line on them, so chic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely boots!
> 
> Yes, I need to be better with that. I check eBay all the time but I'm getting messages on there asking questions about my items, so that's not a bad sign. We'll see what happens!


Thanks for the compliment on the booths. 

And good luck with sales!


dcooney4 said:


> Those boots are fantastic! I love the clean line on them, so chic.


Thanks! To justify the price, I need to get styles I’ll happily wear for years. Here’s to hoping they fit. I bought the same size of my other CL boots which is a size and half bigger than what I wear in any other shoe. His shoes really run small.


----------



## Rhl2987

I was able to sell one of my Hermes bags and make a small profit! I’m excited! I didn’t realize that insured shipping is so expensive so I’m losing some of my profits due to shipping, but it’s worth it to make sure the item is safe.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


I think it looks kinda big. Plus, once you fill it, won't it be heavy?


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I got the Christians Laboutin boots!  $400 for $995 boots! I feel pretty good about that. They’re a nice simple style that will go with anything. I don’t own any brown shoes (one pair of caramel suede heeled sandals are my only earth toned shoes) so I thought this would be a nice addition  I can wear these with my jeans and perhaps some casual dresses  I’ll have to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296986
> 
> 
> Yep. You have to be patient if you want to maximize your funds. Just list and forget them. My thought is if I’m willing to take a hit in what I get I should just send them to a consignment shop so I’m not hassled by selling. But if I’m going to take on selling efforts, I want it to be “worth it”.
> Is he closing up permanently?  I thought I read that he was working with a new investor. Any word on what he will be doing next?
> 
> And DON’T set aside your bags. Wear and enjoy them!!!


Great looking boots!



Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell one of my Hermes bags and make a small profit! I’m excited! I didn’t realize that insured shipping is so expensive so I’m losing some of my profits due to shipping, but it’s worth it to make sure the item is safe.


Congratulations on your H sale!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> January Challenges
> Bag 3 of 10 in 31 - worn last night for a trip to the hockey rink for DS’ practice.
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, old photo - bag on the left
> View attachment 4296460
> 
> 
> Bag 4 of 10 in 31 and Bag 1 of New Year New Bag
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> View attachment 4296461


Loving that Chanel Coco Handle bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I received the silver backpack I ordered last month but it is much bigger then I thought. My Dh said I said I should keep it because I have nothing  that size in backpacks. I counted it in in December . It is fine for sweaters and a book etc but it looks to delicate inside to carry any pictures with possible pointy edged frames . Do you think I could wear this for a day of shopping at the outlets or do you think it looks to big?


It’s super cute but it does look like a bag meant to carry a large quantity of things.  I think it’s a bit big on you for daily use.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Challenge time!!!

#1 of my Red Bag Challenge
#2 of my 10 in 31 challenge

Red mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather and red hardware


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Unfortunately, I’m not feeling well enough to make the trip out to Austin. We’re losing out on the cost of the flights and the AirBnb, but I felt it was important to stay home and take care of myself and the baby. The last thing I want is to be on the road, come down with the flu, and be so worried about the baby. Happy to be in my “nest” to hopefully recover this weekend. And maybe I’ll be feeling well enough to venture out and get in a first wear of my newest bag!


So sorry you had to give up on your trip to Austin, but of course the priority is taking care of yourself. And the baby. Plus, what if your DH caught what you have while you were out of town??? 

Airplanes are very nearly the unhealthiest places in the world. The MOST unhealthy places are hospitals... 

And it's only money, after all.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Of course there’s a Reissue thread!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-reissue.710696/
> 
> And, a photo to show what I mean. Thus ends my enabling for the evening!
> 
> View attachment 4296512


Thank you!

I think!!!!!


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I do this a little too.  Not weird!!



Thanks for the encouragement! [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Challenge time!!!
> 
> #1 of my Red Bag Challenge
> #2 of my 10 in 31 challenge
> 
> Red mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather and red hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297230


This picture makes the bag look so stunning.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I got the Christians Laboutin boots!  $400 for $995 boots! I feel pretty good about that. They’re a nice simple style that will go with anything. I don’t own any brown shoes (one pair of caramel suede heeled sandals are my only earth toned shoes) so I thought this would be a nice addition  I can wear these with my jeans and perhaps some casual dresses  I’ll have to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296986
> 
> 
> Yep. You have to be patient if you want to maximize your funds. Just list and forget them. My thought is if I’m willing to take a hit in what I get I should just send them to a consignment shop so I’m not hassled by selling. But if I’m going to take on selling efforts, I want it to be “worth it”.
> Is he closing up permanently?  I thought I read that he was working with a new investor. Any word on what he will be doing next?
> 
> And DON’T set aside your bags. Wear and enjoy them!!!



Nice boots, but please be careful about the heels. Well, call me chicken, but I’m really afraid of these stilettos. You also just got surgery, too. 

He’s trying to work out with the new investor, but so far, we don’t know about the outcome. What we know for sure is that he already announced that he’ll receive all the order until January 15 then he’ll really stop taking orders in order to have time to fulfill all the orders he’s receiving. It’s sad. 

And no, I don’t set aside any bags. I mean I set the number of them aside. I don’t include them in any quota at all. [emoji28] it’s like I don’t count them (or I may get a mild heart attack [emoji28]), but yes, I’ll definitely use them. [emoji4]


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell one of my Hermes bags and make a small profit! I’m excited! I didn’t realize that insured shipping is so expensive so I’m losing some of my profits due to shipping, but it’s worth it to make sure the item is safe.



Yay, congrats on your sale!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I think it looks kinda big. Plus, once you fill it, won't it be heavy?


You are right. I sent it back because it wouldn’t be able to handle what I needed it to.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell one of my Hermes bags and make a small profit! I’m excited! I didn’t realize that insured shipping is so expensive so I’m losing some of my profits due to shipping, but it’s worth it to make sure the item is safe.



Congratulations on the sale!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell one of my Hermes bags and make a small profit! I’m excited! I didn’t realize that insured shipping is so expensive so I’m losing some of my profits due to shipping, but it’s worth it to make sure the item is safe.


That’s awesome!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Loving that Chanel Coco Handle bag.


Thanks so much Elaine!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Challenge time!!!
> 
> #1 of my Red Bag Challenge
> #2 of my 10 in 31 challenge
> 
> Red mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather and red hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297230


BOOM BOOM POW! Stunning red bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

New Year, New Bag:
Black Box Kelly - 1 wear
Birkin 25 - 1 wear (to Fedex to ship my sold bag and that’s it ), not even enough time to take a pic!
Ostrich Kelly 28 - 0 wears, can’t wait to wear this one!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Yesssss…
> The Kelly - obsessed. But haven't found the right one yet so I'm waiting.
> 
> I look at the B (a lot) - I love an undivided and reasonably sized tote. But it is arm or hand carry only and I need a bag I can carry on my shoulder too.


What are you looking for with a Kelly? Preloved new, color, hardware? It's fun to look at the resale market!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your H sale!





catsinthebag said:


> Yay, congrats on your sale!





vink said:


> Congratulations on the sale!





dcooney4 said:


> That’s awesome!


Thanks all! Happy to sell just a few days after adding the newest member, and I'll get quite a bit more than what I spent on my new bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I was able to sell one of my Hermes bags and make a small profit! I’m excited! I didn’t realize that insured shipping is so expensive so I’m losing some of my profits due to shipping, but it’s worth it to make sure the item is safe.


How exciting! Yes, definitely insuring your shipment is worth it, especially for something expensive like an H bag. 

So that's one "out" for the year, and we're only five days into January!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> This picture makes the bag look so stunning.


Thank you!  I was playing with portrait mode on my phone. And the evening sun helped too!


vink said:


> Nice boots, but please be careful about the heels. Well, call me chicken, but I’m really afraid of these stilettos. You also just got surgery, too.
> 
> He’s trying to work out with the new investor, but so far, we don’t know about the outcome. What we know for sure is that he already announced that he’ll receive all the order until January 15 then he’ll really stop taking orders in order to have time to fulfill all the orders he’s receiving. It’s sad.
> 
> And no, I don’t set aside any bags. I mean I set the number of them aside. I don’t include them in any quota at all. [emoji28] it’s like I don’t count them (or I may get a mild heart attack [emoji28]), but yes, I’ll definitely use them. [emoji4]


Thanks for being concerned, Vink.  But, 4” heels including stilettos are my go to (I’m wearing a pair today) so the heel height won’t be a problem. The potential issue with Laboutins is twofold.  First, the pitch can be extreme and second, the shoes are very narrow - especially vs the typical American foot. My other CL boots have a rounded toe box which makes them easier to wear. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The brown boots have a pointier toe so I’ll have to see how it goes.  but being uncomfortable is NOT an option.  

I’ve tried on CL pumps in store a couple of times and can’t ever be comfortable in them. So I think my CL “collection” (HA!  Funny to cal it that since it will probably max out at 3 or 4 pair. Lol!) will be boots. 

I’m glad you won’t be setting th actual bags aside. I’m looking forward to bag pics.


More bags said:


> BOOM BOOM POW! Stunning red bag!


Thanks!


Rhl2987 said:


> New Year, New Bag:
> Black Box Kelly - 1 wear
> Birkin 25 - 1 wear (to Fedex to ship my sold bag and that’s it ), not even enough time to take a pic!
> Ostrich Kelly 28 - 0 wears, can’t wait to wear this one!


Great job!  Share pics / action shots when you wear your bags. We love pics!


----------



## Sonmi999

vink said:


> Speaking about zombie apocalypse, I like to read about this very topic and has quite a collection of “survival guide”. [emoji28] Both realistic and parody. DH think I’m crazy, but I think it’s kinda possible. My old house was built like a fort so when my dad sold that place, I was very sad. And yes, sometimes I’ll imagine if the place I’m living in right now can hold up and how or what should I do to prep it in case it really happen. Yeah... I think I’m weird... a bit.  [emoji28]


I’m the same. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BTW - there is a shoe authentication thread!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/

Now I’m eyeballing some YSL tribute high heeled sandals.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!  I was playing with portrait mode on my phone. And the evening sun helped too!
> 
> Thanks for being concerned, Vink.  But, 4” heels including stilettos are my go to (I’m wearing a pair today) so the heel height won’t be a problem. The potential issue with Laboutins is twofold.  First, the pitch can be extreme and second, the shoes are very narrow - especially vs the typical American foot. My other CL boots have a rounded toe box which makes them easier to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brown boots have a pointier toe so I’ll have to see how it goes.  but being uncomfortable is NOT an option.
> 
> I’ve tried on CL pumps in store a couple of times and can’t ever be comfortable in them. So I think my CL “collection” (HA!  Funny to cal it that since it will probably max out at 3 or 4 pair. Lol!) will be boots.
> 
> I’m glad you won’t be setting th actual bags aside. I’m looking forward to bag pics.
> Thanks!
> Great job!  Share pics / action shots when you wear your bags. We love pics!


Omg do you wear those gorgeous suede boots!! I am so impressed! Those are so high! And beautiful. 

Yes, I will be better about action shots!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> What are you looking for with a Kelly? Preloved new, color, hardware? It's fun to look at the resale market!



Yes - I’m constantly looking at the resale market! 
I’m looking for black or navy, box leather, hardware doesn’t matter.  I would like a shoulder strap, and hope that even if the bag is vintage, I can still get/use it with a strap. 
I have a Drag 2 in Rouge H (32) and it’s a good size for me, but I wonder about a K 28. 
I’m looking for my Goldilocks K, right color, right size, and right price. Good thing I’m not in a terrible hurry! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Omg do you wear those gorgeous suede boots!! I am so impressed! Those are so high! And beautiful.
> 
> Yes, I will be better about action shots!


I bought these over the summer when I was depressed about having knee and toe surgery. Lol!  I just got them out again to make sure I can wear them and was thrilled that I can. I wore them in the house while I was cleaning out closets for over an hour and they were fine.  Given that my hair was in a ponytail and I was wearing baggy athletic shorts and a Scooby Doo T shirt, it was quite the look. Lol!!! 

I was looking at how to style them and I was happy to see that they can be worn with jeans / pants or dresses. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m taking them on Tue to the cobbler to get the vibram red sole put on them so I can wear them ASAP!

I’ve never been a huge shoe girl in that I don’t get excited about shoes. But, the fever is hitting.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> *I’m taking them on Tue to the cobbler to get the vibram red sole put on them* so I can wear them ASAP!
> 
> I’ve never been a huge shoe girl in that I don’t get excited about shoes. But, the fever is hitting.


Okay, so you've just answered my question about Loubs. I always wondered how anyone dared wear them outside, with that gorgeous red sole. IMO, the bottom of the shoe is just as gorgeous as the top. So scuffing it on a sidewalk???


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so you've just answered my question about Loubs. I always wondered how anyone dared wear them outside, with that gorgeous red sole. IMO, the bottom of the shoe is just as gorgeous as the top. So scuffing it on a sidewalk???


I actually looked this up. There are two camps. One thinks having the red rub off is a chic sign the shoes are well loved. The other wants to preserve the red.

For me the worn off red simply looks worn off. I wouldn’t wear any shoe that looked worn. So, I’m going to preserve the look. There are DIY options such as using screen protectors or even a thicker red paint on the soles. But my thought is that like with our bags, we all spend good money on them, so it’s worth it to maintain them as well as I can. So, I’m going to let the expert do the work. Lol!  They will actually cut off the front part of the sole and replace it with matching red rubber. The added benefit is it gives the shoe more traction. And I don’t have to worry about scuffing the bottom. I can’t be paranoid about walking around. Lol! 

...aaaaand I was going to take them to a cobbler here. I just read on the purseforum that this particular place is terrible at this. Thank god for tPF!!!! So I’m going to send them off to the Leather Spa in NY. It only costs about $75 for them to do the soles.

I was reading that some people have the soles repainted. The color last 2 wears and they have them repainted again. Each time for about $65. That is some high maintenance shoe wearing!!!   That wouldn’t work for me.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Of course there’s a Reissue thread!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-reissue.710696/
> 
> And, a photo to show what I mean. Thus ends my enabling for the evening!
> 
> View attachment 4296512


Bag twins! Your beautiful pic inspired me to use mine today!
Bag 5 - 10 in 31
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so you've just answered my question about Loubs. I always wondered how anyone dared wear them outside, with that gorgeous red sole. IMO, the bottom of the shoe is just as gorgeous as the top. So scuffing it on a sidewalk???





Sparkletastic said:


> I actually looked this up. There are two camps. One thinks having the red rub off is a chic sign the shoes are well loved. The other wants to preserve the red.
> 
> For me the worn off red simply looks worn off. I wouldn’t wear any shoe that looked worn. So, I’m going to preserve the look. There are DIY options such as using screen protectors or even a thicker red paint on the soles. But my thought is that like with our bags, we all spend good money on them, so it’s worth it to maintain them as well as I can. So, I’m going to let the expert do the work. Lol!  They will actually cut off the front part of the sole and replace it with matching red rubber. The added benefit is it gives the shoe more traction. And I don’t have to worry about scuffing the bottom. I can’t be paranoid about walking around. Lol!
> 
> ...aaaaand I was going to take them to a cobbler here. I just read on the purseforum that this particular place is terrible at this. Thank god for tPF!!!! So I’m going to send them off to the Leather Spa in NY. It only costs about $75 for them to do the soles.
> 
> I was reading that some people have the soles repainted. The color last 2 wears and they have them repainted again. Each time for about $65. That is some high maintenance shoe wearing!!!   That wouldn’t work for me.


I had a wonderful shoe cobbler where I used to live and she would add the red rubber soles for $40-45 per pair of shoes. She did such a nice job. I haven’t bought any new Loubies, since I’m a convert to Manolo recently and I mostly don’t wear heels anymore since I’m a student, but I need to find a good cobbler in the area to fix up my worn out shoes!

Yes, I definitely agree with the rubber sole to protect and preserve your shoes. With my work shoes, I actually used to wear through the heel plastic stopper and then on through the heel itself to the metal part, and my shoe heels would clank on the ground. I was too lazy to take those less expensive shoes to the cobbler so I would just replace most of them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Bag twins! Your beautiful pic inspired me to use mine today!
> Bag 5 - 10 in 31
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW


Wow!  You are burning through the challenge. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I had a wonderful shoe cobbler where I used to live and she would add the red rubber soles for $40-45 per pair of shoes. She did such a nice job. I haven’t bought any new Loubies, since I’m a convert to Manolo recently and I mostly don’t wear heels anymore since I’m a student, but I need to find a good cobbler in the area to fix up my worn out shoes!
> 
> Yes, I definitely agree with the rubber sole to protect and preserve your shoes. With my work shoes, I actually used to wear through the heel plastic stopper and then on through the heel itself to the metal part, and my shoe heels would clank on the ground. I was too lazy to take those less expensive shoes to the cobbler so I would just replace most of them.


I’m glad I’m doing the right thing. I am new to buying premium branded shoes. I’ve gone from none to 8 pair in a year. (This is beginning to feel like my handbag reboot. I’m purging everything and starting over with exactly what I want.) I haven’t tried Manolo’s. What caused you to switch?

A good cobbler is worth their weight in gold. I had an amazing one in my hometown. But, I’ve moved twice in the last 3 years  and I don’t know vendors my new hometown. The one that has the supposed great reputation did horrible work on my YSL bag (that I had to have Leather Surgeons fix). They literally gave the bag back with glue on the hardware and new scuffs. And they didn’t fix the original issue.  Plus, I just read on tPF that they did a horrible job on someone’s Louboutin’s.  So, I need to find a truly good local craftsman (if there is one.)


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I had a wonderful shoe cobbler where I used to live and she would add the red rubber soles for $40-45 per pair of shoes. She did such a nice job. I haven’t bought any new Loubies, since I’m a convert to Manolo recently and I mostly don’t wear heels anymore since I’m a student, but I need to find a good cobbler in the area to fix up my worn out shoes!
> 
> Yes, I definitely agree with the rubber sole to protect and preserve your shoes. With my work shoes, I actually used to wear through the heel plastic stopper and then on through the heel itself to the metal part, and my shoe heels would clank on the ground. I was too lazy to take those less expensive shoes to the cobbler so I would just replace most of them.


One thing my (very small) town does have is an excellent cobbler. I always bring him my new shoes, and he does a great job of putting Vibram soles on them. He was also able to stretch out a pair of shoes that were too tight in the toe box. I was worried that stretching would make the entire shoe too big, but he worked his magic, and sure enough... just the toe box was widened a wee bit, and they fit me perfectly!

He is a very nice elderly gentleman, and I worry what will happen when he decides to retire. He's married to the elderly lady who cuts The Hubster's hair. (TOLD you this was a small town!)


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Wow!  You are burning through the challenge.
> I’m glad I’m doing the right thing. I am new to buying premium branded shoes. I’ve gone from none to 8 pair in a year. (This is beginning to feel like my handbag reboot. I’m purging everything and starting over with exactly what I want.) I haven’t tried Manolo’s. What caused you to switch?
> 
> A good cobbler is worth their weight in gold. I had an amazing one in my hometown. But, I’ve moved twice in the last 3 years  and I don’t know vendors my new hometown. The one that has the supposed great reputation did horrible work on my YSL bag (that I had to have Leather Surgeons fix). They literally gave the bag back with glue on the hardware and new scuffs. And they didn’t fix the original issue.  Plus, I just read on tPF that they did a horrible job on someone’s Louboutin’s.  So, I need to find a truly good local craftsman (if there is one.)


Thank you. I love the challenges!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Wow!  You are burning through the challenge.
> I’m glad I’m doing the right thing. I am new to buying premium branded shoes. I’ve gone from none to 8 pair in a year. (This is beginning to feel like my handbag reboot. I’m purging everything and starting over with exactly what I want.) I haven’t tried Manolo’s. What caused you to switch?
> 
> A good cobbler is worth their weight in gold. I had an amazing one in my hometown. But, I’ve moved twice in the last 3 years  and I don’t know vendors my new hometown. The one that has the supposed great reputation did horrible work on my YSL bag (that I had to have Leather Surgeons fix). They literally gave the bag back with glue on the hardware and new scuffs. And they didn’t fix the original issue.  Plus, I just read on tPF that they did a horrible job on someone’s Louboutin’s.  So, I need to find a truly good local craftsman (if there is one.)



You might want to try going to your local high-end department store and asking who does their shoe repairs. When we lived in NJ, there was a terrific local cobbler. Turned out he did all the repairs for the Nordstrom that was just a few miles away!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Bag twins! Your beautiful pic inspired me to use mine today!
> Bag 5 - 10 in 31
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW



That makes me so happy! I love it when we inspire each other on this thread!


----------



## whateve

So you remember when we were discussing about quality? Buying the best in class that you can afford? We bought a new down comforter last month. In the past, I've usually spent between $300-$500 for one. We've been happy with them until the last one. Maybe it is because we live in a small town with not many buying choices, but the last one I bought at Bed Bath & Beyond. It was the most expensive one in the store. We never liked it but I don't think you can return something like that. It didn't keep us warm, and it isn't like we live in a cold climate. We had to put another down blanket on top to keep the warmth in. We suffered with it for a few years and then this Christmas we decided we should get a new one. So when we were in LA, we bought a $2000 comforter. When we left the store, DH said I was crazy for spending that much on it, but he didn't say anything in the store. We got it home and I can't say we were instantly thrilled with it. It does keep us warm. Right now we have a problem with it sliding down inside the cover because it doesn't have corner ties but I've ordered a new cover so hopefully that problem will be fixed. The point of my story is that today I finally got rid of the old BB&B comforter and I realized how heavy it is. The new comforter is as light as a feather! Duh, well it should be, shouldn't it, since it is filled with down? I'm reasonably certain the $2000 was well spent.


----------



## franzibw

vink said:


> What pic?



With your cartoonish self lying in bed... Is it an app?


----------



## Sparkletastic

I hate insomnia.   I never know when or why it will hit. 

I’ll take the opportunity to share my new (to me) Chanel sunglasses. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




(The CC on the pearl looks low in this last pic but it’s just the camera angle.) 

I adore them!  I normally wouldn’t buy green sunnies. But, my sorority colors are pink and green with our precious stone being the pearl. When I go to alumni activities I tend to wear pink so these will be the perfect accent.  The green is dark enough that it doesn’t stand out too much but light enough thatnit doesn’t read as black. Yay! 

Ok. No more sunnies. I had said I wouldn’t buy any this year. Whoops!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I hate insomnia.   I never know when or why it will hit.
> 
> I’ll take the opportunity to share my new (to me) Chanel sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297674
> View attachment 4297675
> 
> (The CC on the pearl looks low in this last pic but it’s just the camera angle.)
> 
> I adore them!  I normally wouldn’t buy green sunnies. But, my sorority colors are pink and green with our precious stone being the pearl. When I go to alumni activities I tend to wear pink so these will be the perfect accent.  The green is dark enough that it doesn’t stand out too much but light enough thatnit doesn’t read as black. Yay!
> 
> Ok. No more sunnies. I had said I wouldn’t buy any this year. Whoops!


Cool glasses! I have been having a lot of insomnia lately too.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi all Boy this thread moves! So a little check in, keeping it real.
Okay, stalled with Bullet Journal already! But ready to spend time with it today. Honest lol. I’ll report back.
Saw all the shoe talk. I never gravitated toward heels on a daily basis, especially with jobs that had me on my feet constantly. Around 2005 I discovered Clark’s Artisan line and Dansko. They make up at least 3/4 of my shoes, with Taos and Earth Origins thrown in. And believe or not, a pair a black strappy/sandal heels from Lands End ( for like $15 no less) that are the most comfortable heels I own. Clark’s has great sales now and I want to pick up metallic flats. Fortunately the conditioners I use to refurbish my Coach bags have extended the life of several pairs of boots and shoes. I have heard about Taryn Rose shoes. She is an orthopedic surgeon. I have tried on a few pairs at DSW and the foot bed is phenomenal. But they are $$$. Have yet to take the plunge, will wait until I find a pair of shoes that I truly need, at a price I feel comfortable with. I feel fortunate that I am a solid size 10 medium and have never had a problem buying shoes.
Still in my first bag of the month, distressed red tote. I need to get cracking here! I feel I am off to a snoozy start for 2019  but that’s why I wanted to check in.
One purchase I plan on making today is to buy a turtleneck and 3/4 sleeve top from LLBean. They are offering them in Pima cotton in a hard to find color, soft warm yellow. It is a favorite color I like to wear with jeans, navy, red. And it only seems to come around once every 5 years or so. Also Macy’s has a good basic yoga pant. I bought one pair and can rid of a very worn pair. After I do an inventory on my work out wear, I can decide if I truly need another.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Wow!  You are burning through the challenge.
> I’m glad I’m doing the right thing. I am new to buying premium branded shoes. I’ve gone from none to 8 pair in a year. (This is beginning to feel like my handbag reboot. I’m purging everything and starting over with exactly what I want.) I haven’t tried Manolo’s. What caused you to switch?
> 
> A good cobbler is worth their weight in gold. I had an amazing one in my hometown. But, I’ve moved twice in the last 3 years  and I don’t know vendors my new hometown. The one that has the supposed great reputation did horrible work on my YSL bag (that I had to have Leather Surgeons fix). They literally gave the bag back with glue on the hardware and new scuffs. And they didn’t fix the original issue.  Plus, I just read on tPF that they did a horrible job on someone’s Louboutin’s.  So, I need to find a truly good local craftsman (if there is one.)


To be honest, I actually only put soles on my Louboutin’s. I probably won’t put anything on my Manolo’s. I guess I could and should but I don’t. I just like protecting the red sole. I have taken many shoes to be stretched and many to be repaired, liked suede shoes that have been worn a lot. For my best pairs, I really should protect all their soles. 

I switched to Manolo’s because they are so much more comfortable, in my opinion. I have a wider foot and I’ve also heard from many people that they are more comfortable. They are softer. I don’t do as high a heel as you but many people say the 105 cm are very comfortable from Manolo. I could wear 90 cm to work before and be okay, I think. But 85 and 70 cm are more comfortable. I find some of my Louboutins to be too stiff and I’ve gotten some that are too small and need to be stretched a little. But others I’ve worn into the ground because they were just right. Manolo’s are just a lot easier to break in by comparison and most I don’t even need to break in because the first wear is that comfortable. I don’t do shoes with a strap back from Manolo because I don’t find them comfortable. 

That’s a lot of moving! I just checked out Yelp reviews last night and one of them had a picture of Vibram soles on Louboutins. The local craftsmen are the best. The last woman I had in my old town wasn’t even accepting new clients because she was so busy with the ones she had!! She was basically a one woman shoe. Not cheap but very skilled.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> So you remember when we were discussing about quality? Buying the best in class that you can afford? We bought a new down comforter last month. In the past, I've usually spent between $300-$500 for one. We've been happy with them until the last one. Maybe it is because we live in a small town with not many buying choices, but the last one I bought at Bed Bath & Beyond. It was the most expensive one in the store. We never liked it but I don't think you can return something like that. It didn't keep us warm, and it isn't like we live in a cold climate. We had to put another down blanket on top to keep the warmth in. We suffered with it for a few years and then this Christmas we decided we should get a new one. So when we were in LA, we bought a $2000 comforter. When we left the store, DH said I was crazy for spending that much on it, but he didn't say anything in the store. We got it home and I can't say we were instantly thrilled with it. It does keep us warm. Right now we have a problem with it sliding down inside the cover because it doesn't have corner ties but I've ordered a new cover so hopefully that problem will be fixed. The point of my story is that today I finally got rid of the old BB&B comforter and I realized how heavy it is. The new comforter is as light as a feather! Duh, well it should be, shouldn't it, since it is filled with down? I'm reasonably certain the $2000 was well spent.


I’m the same way where I am very hesitant and really don’t want to spend that much on something in the house, except for when I got an interior designer to do our dining and living rooms. We have twin comforters so we don’t have to share one blanket (did this because our AirBnb in Iceland had it for our wedding and my husband LOVED not sharing a comforter with me lol). We got them at Bed Bath and Beyond and sometimes our dogs bite holes in them so we have to replace them. We’re not at the point yet where I would want to spend that much on a comforter four I’m interested to hear your reviews a few months in! I bet it will be very worth it.


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all Boy this thread moves! So a little check in, keeping it real.
> Okay, stalled with Bullet Journal already! But ready to spend time with it today. Honest lol. I’ll report back.
> Saw all the shoe talk. I never gravitated toward heels on a daily basis, especially with jobs that had me on my feet constantly. Around 2005 I discovered Clark’s Artisan line and Dansko. They make up at least 3/4 of my shoes, with Taos and Earth Origins thrown in. And believe or not, a pair a black strappy/sandal heels from Lands End ( for like $15 no less) that are the most comfortable heels I own. Clark’s has great sales now and I want to pick up metallic flats. Fortunately the conditioners I use to refurbish my Coach bags have extended the life of several pairs of boots and shoes. I have heard about Taryn Rose shoes. She is an orthopedic surgeon. I have tried on a few pairs at DSW and the foot bed is phenomenal. But they are $$$. Have yet to take the plunge, will wait until I find a pair of shoes that I truly need, at a price I feel comfortable with. I feel fortunate that I am a solid size 10 medium and have never had a problem buying shoes.
> Still in my first bag of the month, distressed red tote. I need to get cracking here! I feel I am off to a snoozy start for 2019  but that’s why I wanted to check in.
> One purchase I plan on making today is to buy a turtleneck and 3/4 sleeve top from LLBean. They are offering them in Pima cotton in a hard to find color, soft warm yellow. It is a favorite color I like to wear with jeans, navy, red. And it only seems to come around once every 5 years or so. Also Macy’s has a good basic yoga pant. I bought one pair and can rid of a very worn pair. After I do an inventory on my work out wear, I can decide if I truly need another.
> Happy Sunday!


I haven't really done the bullet journal like the video. Each day I write what I eat and any reactions. I did how ever make a graph for 31 days to check off sleep , water glasses, steps -fit bit, greens eaten etc.  
  I just bought a pair of ugg sneakers on sale from j jill at a crazy good price. I am also a size 10.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I have been having a lot of insomnia lately too.





Sparkletastic said:


> I hate insomnia.   I never know when or why it will hit.


I am pretty sure I have been having pregnancy insomnia too. The past two nights I slept almost 8 hours each, but the two before that I only slept about 6-7 total. Yikes! Probably contributed to my sickness. I wonder if the first night of sleeplessness could possibly have been related to excitement about picking up my new bag? [emoji23]


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I actually looked this up. There are two camps. One thinks having the red rub off is a chic sign the shoes are well loved. The other wants to preserve the red.
> 
> For me the worn off red simply looks worn off. I wouldn’t wear any shoe that looked worn. So, I’m going to preserve the look. There are DIY options such as using screen protectors or even a thicker red paint on the soles. But my thought is that like with our bags, we all spend good money on them, so it’s worth it to maintain them as well as I can. So, I’m going to let the expert do the work. Lol!  They will actually cut off the front part of the sole and replace it with matching red rubber. The added benefit is it gives the shoe more traction. And I don’t have to worry about scuffing the bottom. I can’t be paranoid about walking around. Lol!
> 
> ...aaaaand I was going to take them to a cobbler here. I just read on the purseforum that this particular place is terrible at this. Thank god for tPF!!!! So I’m going to send them off to the Leather Spa in NY. It only costs about $75 for them to do the soles.
> 
> I was reading that some people have the soles repainted. The color last 2 wears and they have them repainted again. Each time for about $65. That is some high maintenance shoe wearing!!!   That wouldn’t work for me.


I wear mine until the front is worn down and then I get red soles added. Some of my pairs are only worn inside (around the office) so I will wear the shoe out before the red sole wears enough to get replaced. I agree it has better grip, so if you are going to wear outside off bat to get the sole replaced right away. Painting sounds like way too high of maintance and I would think you would be wearing a hole in the sole after not many wears if it needs painting that often. 
Love your boots too!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes - I’m constantly looking at the resale market!
> I’m looking for black or navy, box leather, hardware doesn’t matter.  I would like a shoulder strap, and hope that even if the bag is vintage, I can still get/use it with a strap.
> I have a Drag 2 in Rouge H (32) and it’s a good size for me, but I wonder about a K 28.
> I’m looking for my Goldilocks K, right color, right size, and right price. Good thing I’m not in a terrible hurry! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


There are plenty of black box Kelly’s with GHW out there for pretty good prices!! I hope you find what you are looking for! You’d get a lot of thoughts on the Hermes forum if you wanted to check there too when you’ve found some suitable options. Also, always recommended to find a way to authenticate the bag!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> So you remember when we were discussing about quality? Buying the best in class that you can afford? We bought a new down comforter last month. In the past, I've usually spent between $300-$500 for one. We've been happy with them until the last one. Maybe it is because we live in a small town with not many buying choices, but the last one I bought at Bed Bath & Beyond. It was the most expensive one in the store. We never liked it but I don't think you can return something like that. It didn't keep us warm, and it isn't like we live in a cold climate. We had to put another down blanket on top to keep the warmth in. We suffered with it for a few years and then this Christmas we decided we should get a new one. So when we were in LA, we bought a $2000 comforter. When we left the store, DH said I was crazy for spending that much on it, but he didn't say anything in the store. We got it home and I can't say we were instantly thrilled with it. It does keep us warm. Right now we have a problem with it sliding down inside the cover because it doesn't have corner ties but I've ordered a new cover so hopefully that problem will be fixed. The point of my story is that today I finally got rid of the old BB&B comforter and I realized how heavy it is. The new comforter is as light as a feather! Duh, well it should be, shouldn't it, since it is filled with down? I'm reasonably certain the $2000 was well spent.


I went through finding the perfect down comforter a few years back - I feel like I understand your stuggle and you can’t really try out. Glad you found soneonthing that works. I ended up switching to wool duvet - I can’t rave about it enough it keeps you warm and cool since wool absorbs moisture. It is not as fluffy as down, which was a big downside for me so I got a huuuge one - super king for king bed. So if you are ever looking for a replacement for another bed highly recommend wool!


----------



## franzibw

I reached No. 4 in the 10 in 31 challenge, and this is one of my bags that I like the most, one of my Tod’s bags: 






My No. 1 and 2 were bags that I am considering to sell and wanted to get sure I really don‘t like them anymore, and now I am sure.

And my No. 3 was also for the new year, new bag challenge and I already wore it twice [emoji5]


----------



## BittyMonkey

vink said:


> MM closing down is hitting me hard. I’m ordering bags because this feels like the last time I’ll get to do things like this. My orders start to come in. I know I won’t count them as an “in” this year which is really a special case coz normally, I only count when I receive stuff. But there’re just a bit too many. [emoji28] So,,, I’ll just set them aside. [emoji28]


"Getting in everything" with MM has really interfered with my plans to not exceed my allowance and throw that disposable income towards student loans. But honestly, for the price we can get bespoke bags from him, and the quality...I'll just take the setback. I'm hoping he can pull through but I did stock up on...well, pretty much everything I would need. Clutch, every day, a style I had been wanting for over a decade (Doctor's bag/Juliet).

Not optimal and I"m starting in a hole but when your husband looks at your MM bag and says, "wow, that guy really needs to charge more, that's gorgeous" it's hard to be good.


----------



## Rhl2987

BittyMonkey said:


> "Getting in everything" with MM has really interfered with my plans to not exceed my allowance and throw that disposable income towards student loans. But honestly, for the price we can get bespoke bags from him, and the quality...I'll just take the setback. I'm hoping he can pull through but I did stock up on...well, pretty much everything I would need. Clutch, every day, a style I had been wanting for over a decade (Doctor's bag/Juliet).
> 
> Not optimal and I"m starting in a hole but when your husband looks at your MM bag and says, "wow, that guy really needs to charge more, that's gorgeous" it's hard to be good.


I apologize that I don't already know this or if I missed it, but who is MM? Thank you!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Rhl2987 said:


> I apologize that I don't already know this or if I missed it, but who is MM? Thank you!


Sorry, Massaccesi. He is a bespoke handbag designer in Italy that lots of tPFers order from as every design can be customized, down to lining color and hardware color.


----------



## vink

franzibw said:


> With your cartoonish self lying in bed... Is it an app?



Oh... that one isn’t mine. It belongs to Hopelessbaggirl. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

BITMOJI!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here's me expressing my love of retail therapy


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

because I don't post my face, I use bitmoji instead


----------



## vink

franzibw said:


> I reached No. 4 in the 10 in 31 challenge, and this is one of my bags that I like the most, one of my Tod’s bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My No. 1 and 2 were bags that I am considering to sell and wanted to get sure I really don‘t like them anymore, and now I am sure.
> 
> And my No. 3 was also for the new year, new bag challenge and I already wore it twice [emoji5]



I love the color of your bag!


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> "Getting in everything" with MM has really interfered with my plans to not exceed my allowance and throw that disposable income towards student loans. But honestly, for the price we can get bespoke bags from him, and the quality...I'll just take the setback. I'm hoping he can pull through but I did stock up on...well, pretty much everything I would need. Clutch, every day, a style I had been wanting for over a decade (Doctor's bag/Juliet).
> 
> Not optimal and I"m starting in a hole but when your husband looks at your MM bag and says, "wow, that guy really needs to charge more, that's gorgeous" it's hard to be good.



I’m going crazy, too. I thought I had more self control, but when the end is near, I think I’m losing it a bit. [emoji17]


----------



## dcooney4

Bag 4 of 10 in 31 Mz Wallace Paige in Mulberry.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> "Getting in everything" with MM has really interfered with my plans to not exceed my allowance and throw that disposable income towards student loans. But honestly, for the price we can get bespoke bags from him, and the quality...I'll just take the setback. I'm hoping he can pull through but I did stock up on...well, pretty much everything I would need. Clutch, every day, a style I had been wanting for over a decade (Doctor's bag/Juliet).
> 
> Not optimal and I"m starting in a hole but when your husband looks at your MM bag and says, "wow, that guy really needs to charge more, that's gorgeous" it's hard to be good.


Same story here! I am still contemplating additions only because I know the bags are worth it for my wardrobe. But definitely starting the year at a bag spending level that is far higher than I had planned.


----------



## franzibw

HopelessBagGirl said:


> BITMOJI!



Thanks!!


----------



## franzibw

vink said:


> I love the color of your bag!



Thank you! It‘s unexpectedly versatile...


----------



## whateve

3 of 10 in 31
2nd black bag
and newest bag
BV baseball hobo


----------



## More bags

franzibw said:


> I reached No. 4 in the 10 in 31 challenge, and this is one of my bags that I like the most, one of my Tod’s bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My No. 1 and 2 were bags that I am considering to sell and wanted to get sure I really don‘t like them anymore, and now I am sure.
> 
> And my No. 3 was also for the new year, new bag challenge and I already wore it twice [emoji5]


Gorgeous saturated colour, great bag! Congratulations on your bag decisions and new year new bag challenge!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Bag 4 of 10 in 31 Mz Wallace Paige in Mulberry.


Great colour! I am loving these amazing purple bags!


whateve said:


> 3 of 10 in 31
> 2nd black bag
> and newest bag
> BV baseball hobo


Lovely BV, the leather looks amazing!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Does vanity table decor count as usage, LOL? I'm just kidding - I bought this micro cutie a while ago and I've been meaning to use it for so long, so it's been sitting there forever waiting for me to switch into it. Since it's so small, I just realized today how cute it looks there and just wanted to share


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> 3 of 10 in 31
> 2nd black bag
> and newest bag
> BV baseball hobo


Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Does vanity table decor count as usage, LOL? I'm just kidding - I bought this micro cutie a while ago and I've been meaning to use it for so long, so it's been sitting there forever waiting for me to switch into it. Since it's so small, I just realized today how cute it looks there and just wanted to share


Love the color.


----------



## Rhl2987

Wear one for my new pink Kelly! I am not usually a pink girl but had to get this shawl with some pink in it to match. I’m so glad for this challenge to force me to use these bags bc it makes me happy. My husband saw my outfit and said, “where are you going?” [emoji23] We’re just going to pick up a yoga block for him at the mall.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297947
> View attachment 4297951
> 
> Wear one for my new pink Kelly! I am not usually a pink girl but had to get this shawl with some pink in it to match. I’m so glad for this challenge to force me to use these bags bc it makes me happy. My husband saw my outfit and said, “where are you going?” [emoji23] We’re just going to pick up a yoga block for him at the mall.


This is gorgeous. Ostrich is my favorite exotic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Cool glasses! I have been having a lot of insomnia lately too.


Thanks!  I hate it when I can’t sleep. I’m dead the next day. I hope your breaks. 


Rhl2987 said:


> To be honest, I actually only put soles on my Louboutin’s. I probably won’t put anything on my Manolo’s. I guess I could and should but I don’t. I just like protecting the red sole. I have taken many shoes to be stretched and many to be repaired, liked suede shoes that have been worn a lot. For my best pairs, I really should protect all their soles.
> 
> I switched to Manolo’s because they are so much more comfortable, in my opinion. I have a wider foot and I’ve also heard from many people that they are more comfortable. They are softer. I don’t do as high a heel as you but many people say the 105 cm are very comfortable from Manolo. I could wear 90 cm to work before and be okay, I think. But 85 and 70 cm are more comfortable. I find some of my Louboutins to be too stiff and I’ve gotten some that are too small and need to be stretched a little. But others I’ve worn into the ground because they were just right. Manolo’s are just a lot easier to break in by comparison and most I don’t even need to break in because the first wear is that comfortable. I don’t do shoes with a strap back from Manolo because I don’t find them comfortable.
> 
> That’s a lot of moving! I just checked out Yelp reviews last night and one of them had a picture of Vibram soles on Louboutins. The local craftsmen are the best. The last woman I had in my old town wasn’t even accepting new clients because she was so busy with the ones she had!! She was basically a one woman shoe. Not cheap but very skilled.


Thanks for the insight on the Manolos. 

I don’t plan to put soles on any of my other shoes. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I’m the same way where I am very hesitant and really don’t want to spend that much on something in the house, except for when I got an interior designer to do our dining and living rooms. We have twin comforters so we don’t have to share one blanket (did this because our AirBnb in Iceland had it for our wedding and my husband LOVED not sharing a comforter with me lol). We got them at Bed Bath and Beyond and sometimes our dogs bite holes in them so we have to replace them. We’re not at the point yet where I would want to spend that much on a comforter four I’m interested to hear your reviews a few months in! I bet it will be very worth it.


Lol!  Mr. S and I sleep under separate covers. He likes thin blankets and I like fluffy comforters. But we’re big cuddlers. So, usually in the night the get all mixed up so I don’t know that it’s really helpful.  


Rhl2987 said:


> I am pretty sure I have been having pregnancy insomnia too. The past two nights I slept almost 8 hours each, but the two before that I only slept about 6-7 total. Yikes! Probably contributed to my sickness. I wonder if the first night of sleeplessness could possibly have been related to excitement about picking up my new bag? [emoji23]


I’m sure it was!!


lynne_ross said:


> I wear mine until the front is worn down and then I get red soles added. Some of my pairs are only worn inside (around the office) so I will wear the shoe out before the red sole wears enough to get replaced. I agree it has better grip, so if you are going to wear outside off bat to get the sole replaced right away. Painting sounds like way too high of maintance and I would think you would be wearing a hole in the sole after not many wears if it needs painting that often.
> Love your boots too!


Thanks for the compliment and the sole insight! 


Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297947
> View attachment 4297951
> 
> Wear one for my new pink Kelly! I am not usually a pink girl but had to get this shawl with some pink in it to match. I’m so glad for this challenge to force me to use these bags bc it makes me happy. My husband saw my outfit and said, “where are you going?” [emoji23] We’re just going to pick up a yoga block for him at the mall.


:faints: Major bag envy here. The only H I’m crazy about is a pink Kelly! 

We’re you lucky enough to be offered this and was it what you wanted or did you have to order?


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m the same way where I am very hesitant and really don’t want to spend that much on something in the house, except for when I got an interior designer to do our dining and living rooms. We have twin comforters so we don’t have to share one blanket (did this because our AirBnb in Iceland had it for our wedding and my husband LOVED not sharing a comforter with me lol). We got them at Bed Bath and Beyond and sometimes our dogs bite holes in them so we have to replace them. We’re not at the point yet where I would want to spend that much on a comforter four I’m interested to hear your reviews a few months in! I bet it will be very worth it.


I would never have thought of that! I bet that would solve the problem of stealing the covers! We had that problem with stealing covers with the BB&B comforter because it was on the small size. This one is a lot bigger.

Do you have to worry about them falling off the bed? With our old comforter we each had our own small down blankets on top. If mine hung over the edge, it would end up sliding off the bed. Maybe that was only a problem because it was on top of the other comforter.


----------



## More bags

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all Boy this thread moves! So a little check in, keeping it real.
> Okay, stalled with Bullet Journal already! But ready to spend time with it today. Honest lol. I’ll report back.
> Saw all the shoe talk. I never gravitated toward heels on a daily basis, especially with jobs that had me on my feet constantly. Around 2005 I discovered Clark’s Artisan line and Dansko. They make up at least 3/4 of my shoes, with Taos and Earth Origins thrown in. And believe or not, a pair a black strappy/sandal heels from Lands End ( for like $15 no less) that are the most comfortable heels I own. Clark’s has great sales now and I want to pick up metallic flats. Fortunately the conditioners I use to refurbish my Coach bags have extended the life of several pairs of boots and shoes. I have heard about Taryn Rose shoes. She is an orthopedic surgeon. I have tried on a few pairs at DSW and the foot bed is phenomenal. But they are $$$. Have yet to take the plunge, will wait until I find a pair of shoes that I truly need, at a price I feel comfortable with. I feel fortunate that I am a solid size 10 medium and have never had a problem buying shoes.
> Still in my first bag of the month, distressed red tote. I need to get cracking here! I feel I am off to a snoozy start for 2019  but that’s why I wanted to check in.
> One purchase I plan on making today is to buy a turtleneck and 3/4 sleeve top from LLBean. They are offering them in Pima cotton in a hard to find color, soft warm yellow. It is a favorite color I like to wear with jeans, navy, red. And it only seems to come around once every 5 years or so. Also Macy’s has a good basic yoga pant. I bought one pair and can rid of a very worn pair. After I do an inventory on my work out wear, I can decide if I truly need another.
> Happy Sunday!


Re: the bullet journal, just do what speaks to you, not what you think you should be doing. Enjoy the process, it is customizable to what you need it to do for you. We’ll keep cheering you on.



dcooney4 said:


> I haven't really done the bullet journal like the video. Each day I write what I eat and any reactions. I did how ever make a graph for 31 days to check off sleep , water glasses, steps -fit bit, greens eaten etc.
> I just bought a pair of ugg sneakers on sale from j jill at a crazy good price. I am also a size 10.


I love the habit tracker you’re doing in your Bullet Journal.

*Bullet* *Journal*
I have always loved pens and notebooks. I have been using the Bullet Journal method for over three years. It is a versatile and flexible system that helps me write things down on paper - in one spot (I like making lists,) stay organized and keep track of the things that interest me. It allowed me to consolidate my to do list and my journal in one notebook. I have changed my layouts from when I started to ones that are more useful for me and reflect what I am interested in now. The overall framework stays the same - 1) Index, 2) Future Log, Monthly Log, other Collections (lists, sketches, journal entries, etc.), 3) Rapid Logging using bullets, and 4) Migration.

Here is a link to a blogger’s more detailed overview,
https://www.tinyrayofsunshine.com/blog/bullet-journal-guide
Here’s the original link to the Bullet Journal site, which has been shared previously
https://bulletjournal.com/

I can get distracted/intimidated looking at blogs and Instagram pics of Bullet Journals with colourful artwork, fancy layouts and beautiful handwriting. Good for them, not for me. I’m just not willing to invest that much time into it. So, I make it work for me. I keep a list of books I’ve read, things I am waiting on (online orders, cheques from consignment stores), menu/recipes I’ve tried (so I can look back at old recipes I’ve tried when I am lacking inspiration during meal planning), when I last backed up my photos, planning for future trips, monthly/weekly calendars, tracking expenses, taking notes, planning projects, my to do list, journal entries/reflections and whatever is rolling around in my head. Some people use it for goal setting or habit tracking, like dcooney. It can be colourful, it can be black and white. It doesn’t have to be or look the way other people are using them because the beauty is you use it the way it works best for you.

For me, the Bullet Journal method is a way to track the past, organize the present, plan for the future. I hope it helps!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297947
> View attachment 4297951
> 
> Wear one for my new pink Kelly! I am not usually a pink girl but had to get this shawl with some pink in it to match. I’m so glad for this challenge to force me to use these bags bc it makes me happy. My husband saw my outfit and said, “where are you going?” [emoji23] We’re just going to pick up a yoga block for him at the mall.


Beautiful bag and scarf combo - your bag is stunning! You look fantastic!


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Re: the bullet journal, just do what speaks to you, not what you think you should be doing. Enjoy the process, it is customizable to what you need it to do for you. We’ll keep cheering you on.
> 
> 
> I love the habit tracker you’re doing in your Bullet Journal.
> 
> *Bullet* *Journal*
> I have always loved pens and notebooks. I have been using the Bullet Journal method for over three years. It is a versatile and flexible system that helps me write things down on paper - in one spot (I like making lists,) stay organized and keep track of the things that interest me. It allowed me to consolidate my to do list and my journal in one notebook. I have changed my layouts from when I started to ones that are more useful for me and reflect what I am interested in now. The overall framework stays the same - 1) Index, 2) Future Log, Monthly Log, other Collections (lists, sketches, journal entries, etc.), 3) Rapid Logging using bullets, and 4) Migration.
> 
> Here is a link to a blogger’s more detailed overview,
> https://www.tinyrayofsunshine.com/blog/bullet-journal-guide
> Here’s the original link to the Bullet Journal site, which has been shared previously
> https://bulletjournal.com/
> 
> I can get distracted/intimidated looking at blogs and Instagram pics of Bullet Journals with colourful artwork, fancy layouts and beautiful handwriting. Good for them, not for me. I’m just not willing to invest that much time into it. So, I make it work for me. I keep a list of books I’ve read, things I am waiting on (online orders, cheques from consignment stores), menu/recipes I’ve tried (so I can look back at old recipes I’ve tried when I am lacking inspiration during meal planning), when I last backed up my photos, planning for future trips, monthly/weekly calendars, tracking expenses, taking notes, planning projects, my to do list, journal entries/reflections and whatever is rolling around in my head. Some people use it for goal setting or habit tracking, like dcooney. It can be colourful, it can be black and white. It doesn’t have to be or look the way other people are using them because the beauty is you use it the way it works best for you.
> 
> For me, the Bullet Journal method is a way to track the past, organize the present, plan for the future. I hope it helps!


Thanks for the info. I also bought a cute smaller bullet journal in amazon from a company called clever fox. The paper has a nice weight to it and the pages are numbered only wrote a couple goals in that one so far. Thinking of using that one for what ever ideas that pop into my head.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297947
> View attachment 4297951
> 
> Wear one for my new pink Kelly! I am not usually a pink girl but had to get this shawl with some pink in it to match. I’m so glad for this challenge to force me to use these bags bc it makes me happy. My husband saw my outfit and said, “where are you going?” [emoji23] We’re just going to pick up a yoga block for him at the mall.


You look fabulous! I love the picture behind you too.


----------



## More bags

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!


Congratulations on being a new mom to a baby boy! Welcome to the thread and great job on well defined goals!


----------



## Sparkletastic

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!


Welcome!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!



Welcome!


----------



## pjhm

Yes, I may have a different way of looking at things but I never sell. Hadn’t used this bag in 4 1/2 years and took it out 3 weeks ago, been carrying it every day since!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Didn't realize it was from the Men's collection when I bought it, oh well.....


----------



## Rhl2987

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!


Congratulations! Hopefully being here on this thread can help!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Update on my challenges

1) love it or list it 
Medium Selma in pale pink is safe for now. She’s so carefree and I love the colour, so even if she’s repetitive with my new Prada pink, I am happy carrying her. 

2) 10 in 31
3 bags worn.
1) Mulberry Bayswater WOC
2) Michael Kors Selma 
3) Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram


----------



## ElainePG

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all Boy this thread moves! So a little check in, keeping it real.
> Okay, stalled with Bullet Journal already! But ready to spend time with it today. Honest lol. I’ll report back.
> Saw all the shoe talk. I never gravitated toward heels on a daily basis, especially with jobs that had me on my feet constantly. Around 2005 I discovered Clark’s Artisan line and Dansko. They make up at least 3/4 of my shoes, with Taos and Earth Origins thrown in. And believe or not, a pair a black strappy/sandal heels from Lands End ( for like $15 no less) that are the most comfortable heels I own. Clark’s has great sales now and I want to pick up metallic flats. Fortunately the conditioners I use to refurbish my Coach bags have extended the life of several pairs of boots and shoes. *I have heard about Taryn Rose shoes. She is an orthopedic surgeon. I have tried on a few pairs at DSW and the foot bed is phenomenal.* But they are $$$. Have yet to take the plunge, will wait until I find a pair of shoes that I truly need, at a price I feel comfortable with. I feel fortunate that I am a solid size 10 medium and have never had a problem buying shoes.
> Still in my first bag of the month, distressed red tote. I need to get cracking here! I feel I am off to a snoozy start for 2019  but that’s why I wanted to check in.
> One purchase I plan on making today is to buy a turtleneck and 3/4 sleeve top from LLBean. They are offering them in Pima cotton in a hard to find color, soft warm yellow. It is a favorite color I like to wear with jeans, navy, red. And it only seems to come around once every 5 years or so. Also Macy’s has a good basic yoga pant. I bought one pair and can rid of a very worn pair. After I do an inventory on my work out wear, I can decide if I truly need another.
> Happy Sunday!


I had forgotten all about Taryn Rose shoes! I used to have a couple of pairs maybe ten years ago, and they were soooooo comfortable! I wore them until they fell apart.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297947
> View attachment 4297951
> 
> Wear one for my new pink Kelly! I am not usually a pink girl but had to get this shawl with some pink in it to match. I’m so glad for this challenge to force me to use these bags bc it makes me happy. My husband saw my outfit and said, “where are you going?” [emoji23] We’re just going to pick up a yoga block for him at the mall.


I love your look! The ostrich Kelly is stunning. What size is it? 

Oh, and it is FABULOUS with your H Jungle Love shawl.


----------



## ElainePG

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!


Welcome, congrats on your new baby, and your goals sound excellent!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Update on my challenges
> 
> 1) love it or list it
> Medium Selma in pale pink is safe for now. She’s so carefree and I love the colour, so even if she’s repetitive with my new Prada pink, I am happy carrying her.
> 
> 2) 10 in 31
> 3 bags worn.
> 1) Mulberry Bayswater WOC
> 2) Michael Kors Selma
> 3) Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram


The Mulberry is so pretty! I didn't realize that Mulberry made a WOC... before I read your description, I would have thought this was a Lily. Do they still make this bag or is it from an earlier season?


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous. Ostrich is my favorite exotic.


Thank you! It's my first exotic, so I don't have much experience at all. From what I've read it ages/wears very well! I'm a little nervous with some of the dots lifting off the bag in the bag (and I have no idea what from) but hoping it's just normal. I'm okay with normal wear and tear, as long as it's not actual damage.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> The Mulberry is so pretty! I didn't realize that Mulberry made a WOC... before I read your description, I would have thought this was a Lily. Do they still make this bag or is it from an earlier season?


Thank you! It is no longer available but it was called the Bayswater Clutch. It has a detachable chain. The leather is stunning. It’s smooth, with a mirror gloss without any grain. Here are my two clutch / WOCs


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> :faints: Major bag envy here. The only H I’m crazy about is a pink Kelly!
> 
> We’re you lucky enough to be offered this and was it what you wanted or did you have to order?


I was lucky enough to be offered this in my home store when I walked in at the end of December, after probably over 6 months of not having shown my face in there. I used to shop there infrequently with a SA who just left the store last summer, as I'm mostly worked remotely with a SA across the country. With my two latest purchases from my local store, I think they've won my business moving forward!  

I have a whole thread about that small haul over on the H thread if you're interested in hearing more.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I would never have thought of that! I bet that would solve the problem of stealing the covers! We had that problem with stealing covers with the BB&B comforter because it was on the small size. This one is a lot bigger.
> 
> Do you have to worry about them falling off the bed? With our old comforter we each had our own small down blankets on top. If mine hung over the edge, it would end up sliding off the bed. Maybe that was only a problem because it was on top of the other comforter.


I just let my husband know that someone asked about this! He said that Scandinavian countries commonly use two smaller duvets or comforters on a larger bed. I checked online and it looks like they also do this in other parts of Europe, including Germany and Austria. It's generally two twin duvets covered on top with a large blanket so the look is uniform. We don't have a blanket though. It is SO NICE! I can't stress this enough. I thought the idea was stupid and didn't want to spend the money on TWO new comforters, but we each have our own twin comforter now and don't have to worry about sharing or hogging (I'm the hog). I also use about a million pillows right now to be comfortable, so it's easy to each have our own blanket, and I can just pile all the pillows I want under and around mine. My side of our king bed is like a fort at night. I highly recommend the two twin comforter strategy!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag and scarf combo - your bag is stunning! You look fantastic!


Thank you!!


dcooney4 said:


> You look fabulous! I love the picture behind you too.


Thank you so much! It's by my favorite artist (he's Australian) Michael Muir. I found him on the Houzz app, if anyone knows what that is. It was back when I was super into interior design since we had just purchased our first house.


ElainePG said:


> I love your look! The ostrich Kelly is stunning. What size is it?
> 
> Oh, and it is FABULOUS with your H Jungle Love shawl.


Thank you! This is currently my favorite pairing. It's a Kelly sellier 28. My fave size and shape with Hermes!


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> I am doing the love it or list it. I have a few bags I rarely use so trying to wear over Jan but might need to continue into Feb since I only like using 2 totes for work during the week days. I used one today - my oldest bag! It felt nice to use it and when I pulled it out my 6 yr old daughter was like ‘is that new, have not seen it before, pretty’. It is staying for now but I will see if I continue to reach for it here and there throughout year since I am tracking bags.
> 
> Pic of bag while going through car wash


This is beautiful. I'm surprised you haven't carried it recently.


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! It is no longer available but it was called the Bayswater Clutch. It has a detachable chain. The leather is stunning. It’s smooth, with a mirror gloss without any grain. Here are my two clutch / WOCs


I love these! Two of my favorite colors. I love smooth leather.


----------



## whateve

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!


Welcome! Congratulations on your son!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> This is beautiful. I'm surprised you haven't carried it recently.


Thanks! I think I just get stuck in pattern of wearing the same 4 bags and ignoring rest. So I need to make an effort and rotate. Honestly, the tracking is forcing me to look at my list of bags each time I go to pull something out. I think that small change will get me to use my bags more.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I think I just get stuck in pattern of wearing the same 4 bags and ignoring rest. So I need to make an effort and rotate. Honestly, the tracking is forcing me to look at my list of bags each time I go to pull something out. I think that small change will get me to use my bags more.


I'm hoping it works for me too.


----------



## dcooney4

pjhm said:


> Yes, I may have a different way of looking at things but I never sell. Hadn’t used this bag in 4 1/2 years and took it out 3 weeks ago, been carrying it every day since!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize it was from the Men's collection when I bought it, oh well.....


I really like it.


----------



## dcooney4

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!


Welcome!


----------



## pjhm

dcooney4 said:


> I really like it.


Thank you!! It is so lightweight, has adjustable, comfortable strap and holds small wallet, car keys, lipsticks, pen, Kleenex packs, and iphone. When you go back in your closet and visit the old ones and take them out, it feels like you got a new bag!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Update on my challenges
> 
> 1) love it or list it
> Medium Selma in pale pink is safe for now. She’s so carefree and I love the colour, so even if she’s repetitive with my new Prada pink, I am happy carrying her.
> 
> 2) 10 in 31
> 3 bags worn.
> 1) Mulberry Bayswater WOC
> 2) Michael Kors Selma
> 3) Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram


Great bags - your Cabas Monogram is pretty!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I am doing the love it or list it. I have a few bags I rarely use so trying to wear over Jan but might need to continue into Feb since I only like using 2 totes for work during the week days. I used one today - my oldest bag! It felt nice to use it and when I pulled it out my 6 yr old daughter was like ‘is that new, have not seen it before, pretty’. It is staying for now but I will see if I continue to reach for it here and there throughout year since I am tracking bags.
> 
> Pic of bag while going through car wash


What a lovely bag!


----------



## ML_chanel

Hi everyone, longtime lurker and very infrequent poster. Challenging myself to post more! I sold a lot of bags in 2018 and am still in the process of curating my collection. I am excited to see what tracking will reveal in terms of how often my bags are carried versus which ones I adore the most. I loved reading all of the responses in this thread so far!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I think I just get stuck in pattern of wearing the same 4 bags and ignoring rest. So I need to make an effort and rotate.* Honestly, the tracking is forcing me to look at my list of bags each time I go to pull something out*. I think that small change will get me to use my bags more.


It definitely worked for me last year.


----------



## ElainePG

mimi_buckley said:


> Hi everyone, longtime lurker and very infrequent poster. Challenging myself to post more! I sold a lot of bags in 2018 and am still in the process of curating my collection. I am excited to see what tracking will reveal in terms of how often my bags are carried versus which ones I adore the most. I loved reading all of the responses in this thread so far!


Great to see you posting! And congratulations on selling so many bags in 2018. 
I resisted tracking, until I forced myself to do it last year. The results were eye-opening!


----------



## ML_chanel

ElainePG said:


> Great to see you posting! And congratulations on selling so many bags in 2018.
> I resisted tracking, until I forced myself to do it last year. The results were eye-opening!


I think it will be so insightful! I sold a lot but also replaced them with new ones  so I’m definitely trying to use the newbies in January and participate in the new year, new bag challenge along with the 10 in 31. It will be great to try to rotate more than I may have in the past. January can be tough because I live in a winter weather climate and oftentimes have to choose a bag based on weather but it certainly makes me excited to try to switch out more often!


----------



## Sparkletastic

pjhm said:


> Yes, I may have a different way of looking at things but I never sell. Hadn’t used this bag in 4 1/2 years and took it out 3 weeks ago, been carrying it every day since!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize it was from the Men's collection when I bought it, oh well.....


I think many of the men’s offerings (for mono) are cuter and more functional that they women’s. And, unless someone is a true LV devotee (and I’m not) no one would know. This is a very cool bag.


lynne_ross said:


> I am doing the love it or list it. I have a few bags I rarely use so trying to wear over Jan but might need to continue into Feb since I only like using 2 totes for work during the week days. I used one today - my oldest bag! It felt nice to use it and when I pulled it out my 6 yr old daughter was like ‘is that new, have not seen it before, pretty’. It is staying for now but I will see if I continue to reach for it here and there throughout year since I am tracking bags.
> 
> Pic of bag while going through car wash


OMG!  How cool!  I used to collect Fendi B Bags!!!! This is a beautiful one. I’m glad you got her out. I would LOVE to see Fendi reintroduce this with the same kind of push that Dior has done for the saddle bag. But...then I’d kick myself for selling mine. LOL! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I was lucky enough to be offered this in my home store when I walked in at the end of December, after probably over 6 months of not having shown my face in there. I used to shop there infrequently with a SA who just left the store last summer, as I'm mostly worked remotely with a SA across the country. With my two latest purchases from my local store, I think they've won my business moving forward!
> 
> I have a whole thread about that small haul over on the H thread if you're interested in hearing more.


I’d love to read it. Would you mind providing a link?


----------



## Sparkletastic

mimi_buckley said:


> Hi everyone, longtime lurker and very infrequent poster. Challenging myself to post more! I sold a lot of bags in 2018 and am still in the process of curating my collection. I am excited to see what tracking will reveal in terms of how often my bags are carried versus which ones I adore the most. I loved reading all of the responses in this thread so far!


Welcome!  Tracking is my best tool for managing my collection. I think you’ll enjoy it!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’d love to read it. Would you mind providing a link?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/quick-reveal-of-my-latest-haul.1001790/
I try to do threads for each new bag to share in the fun!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was running around doing my least favorite thing today - going to the mall  - as I needed to return some things.

I was able to happily wear bag #3 of my 10 in 31 - my dark grey lamb Chanel jumbo...but, I forgot to take a picture. Ha! So, here is an old photo with her sporting a purse hanger.   I’m thinking this may be my favorite Chanel. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I went into Louis Vuitton today and was completely underwhelmed. Nothing at Gucci made me excited either. Honestly, nothing anywhere made me excited. Maybe I’m safe for a while. Lol!


----------



## catsinthebag

pjhm said:


> Yes, I may have a different way of looking at things but I never sell. Hadn’t used this bag in 4 1/2 years and took it out 3 weeks ago, been carrying it every day since!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize it was from the Men's collection when I bought it, oh well.....



What a great bag! Who cares if it’s from the men’s section! It looks small enough not to really read “masculine.”

I never sold bags before I found tPF; it never would have occurred to me. Most I don’t miss, but there are one or two that I kind of wish I had kept so I could wear them again now.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297947
> View attachment 4297951
> 
> Wear one for my new pink Kelly! I am not usually a pink girl but had to get this shawl with some pink in it to match. I’m so glad for this challenge to force me to use these bags bc it makes me happy. My husband saw my outfit and said, “where are you going?” [emoji23] We’re just going to pick up a yoga block for him at the mall.



You look amazing and I LOVE your shawl!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I was running around doing my least favorite thing today - going to the mall  - as I needed to return some things.
> 
> I was able to happily wear bag #3 of my 10 in 31 - my dark grey lamb Chanel jumbo...but, I forgot to take a picture. Ha! So, here is an old photo with her sporting a purse hanger.   I’m thinking this may be my favorite Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Louis Vuitton today and was completely underwhelmed. Nothing at Gucci made me excited either. Honestly, nothing anywhere made me excited. Maybe I’m safe for a while. Lol!



The leather on that Chanel makes me drool every time you post it.


----------



## catsinthebag

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> I have not read the previous comments in this thread or the year before but I would like to join as I am a new mom to a beautiful baby boy and the nanny bill will be arriving April 1st so I need to get my spending under control and dig out of debt [emoji23]. My resolution is to allow myself one bag and one SLG per year, but I have to have cash on hand in order to pay for it. I can use my CC to get points but I must immediately pay for it with cash. My 2019 wish list includes a Chanel WOC and Chanel small wallet (in green). Looking forward to the year ahead and sticking to these resolutions with everyone else!



Welcome and congrats on your new baby boy!


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> I am doing the love it or list it. I have a few bags I rarely use so trying to wear over Jan but might need to continue into Feb since I only like using 2 totes for work during the week days. I used one today - my oldest bag! It felt nice to use it and when I pulled it out my 6 yr old daughter was like ‘is that new, have not seen it before, pretty’. It is staying for now but I will see if I continue to reach for it here and there throughout year since I am tracking bags.
> 
> Pic of bag while going through car wash




What a cool-looking bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> What a great bag! Who cares if it’s from the men’s section! It looks small enough not to really read “masculine.”
> 
> I never sold bags before I found tPF; it never would have occurred to me. Most I don’t miss, but there are one or two that I kind of wish I had kept so I could wear them again now.


You could always rebuy them. 


catsinthebag said:


> The leather on that Chanel makes me drool every time you post it.


Thank you!  I love this bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> You could always rebuy them.
> Thank you!  I love this bag.



Well, one is discontinued and I’ve never seen it anywhere. So it’s probably gone. It was a Reed Krakoff bag from when the line was just beginning to take off. I’m not even sure there’s a style name. But it had wonderful, cognac-colored leather, a zip closure and gunmetal hardware. I regret getting rid of it, but on balance, most of the bags I’ve sold I don’t miss.


----------



## Rhl2987

catsinthebag said:


> Well, one is discontinued and I’ve never seen it anywhere. So it’s probably gone. It was a Reed Krakoff bag from when the line was just beginning to take off. I’m not even sure there’s a style name. But it had wonderful, cognac-colored leather, a zip closure and gunmetal hardware. I regret getting rid of it, but on balance, most of the bags I’ve sold I don’t miss.



I absolutely loved Reed Krakoff. I bought a couple bags from the store on sale and was sad when he went under. I eventually found myself unable to use the humongous bags I had purchased and sold them, at a big loss of course. But I liked the style of everything they had at that store. It’s too bad.


----------



## Rhl2987

I will post pictures tomorrow but I made a couple of purchases today at Neiman Marcus with hubby. I have been waiting for years to find the perfect Chanel RTW piece on sale. I want something classic but nothing classic ever makes it to the sale...and I definitely don’t want to pay full price. Today, I was lucky enough that someone had returned a very classic jacket in black in my size and so it was marked down to 40% off! My husband even liked it and he hates all things related to shopping. Then, we wandered through the other sale areas and I found the Brunello Cucinelli sweater I had been eyeing since the very beginning of the season at second mark. I couldn’t believe it. It was a large so I squeezed it on over my belly and it will still be cute after the birth when I’ve shrunken down a bit. I think that was 70% off. Then, I tried on a pair of Chanel slingbacks in velvet that were 30% off but from an old season but they didn’t have my size anywhere in the country. I checked eBay and managed to find them at over 40% off. Sales really suck you in but that is it for me for a bit . We are in the midst of nursery furniture shopping so that is where I’ll be living for awhile!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Well, one is discontinued and I’ve never seen it anywhere. So it’s probably gone. It was a Reed Krakoff bag from when the line was just beginning to take off. I’m not even sure there’s a style name. But it had wonderful, cognac-colored leather, a zip closure and gunmetal hardware. I regret getting rid of it, but on balance, most of the bags I’ve sold I don’t miss.


I hated that Reed Krakoff didn’t make it. His bags were beautiful and interesting. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I will post pictures tomorrow but I made a couple of purchases today at Neiman Marcus with hubby. I have been waiting for years to find the perfect Chanel RTW piece on sale. I want something classic but nothing classic ever makes it to the sale...and I definitely don’t want to pay full price. Today, I was lucky enough that someone had returned a very classic jacket in black in my size and so it was marked down to 40% off! My husband even liked it and he hates all things related to shopping. Then, we wandered through the other sale areas and I found the Brunello Cucinelli sweater I had been eyeing since the very beginning of the season at second mark. I couldn’t believe it. It was a large so I squeezed it on over my belly and it will still be cute after the birth when I’ve shrunken down a bit. I think that was 70% off. Then, I tried on a pair of Chanel slingbacks in velvet that were 30% off but from an old season but they didn’t have my size anywhere in the country. I checked eBay and managed to find them at over 40% off. Sales really suck you in but that is it for me for a bit . We are in the midst of nursery furniture shopping so that is where I’ll be living for awhile!


OMG!  Cool finds!  Please share pics! 

Mr. S and I went to NM today and fell out from the prices.  we saw some great shoes on sale for him...for $1300. Uh...nope! He also tried on a gorgeous Tom Ford sport jacket that was $4k. Uh...nopety nope!  Lol!!!  I didn’t even bother looking for me. Ha! 

I’m glad you found some great things. We ran out with our hair on fire!


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Well, one is discontinued and I’ve never seen it anywhere. So it’s probably gone. It was a Reed Krakoff bag from when the line was just beginning to take off. I’m not even sure there’s a style name. But it had wonderful, cognac-colored leather, a zip closure and gunmetal hardware. I regret getting rid of it, but on balance, most of the bags I’ve sold I don’t miss.





Rhl2987 said:


> I absolutely loved Reed Krakoff. I bought a couple bags from the store on sale and was sad when he went under. I eventually found myself unable to use the humongous bags I had purchased and sold them, at a big loss of course. But I liked the style of everything they had at that store. It’s too bad.


I loved Reed Krakoff leather bags, especially the hobos, but most were too big! I only have one and it is a little too big for me but I carry it anyway. The leather is amazing.


----------



## Mwvrati

New Year, New Bag:
Black Box Kelly - 1 wear
Birkin 25 - 1 wear (to Fedex to ship my sold bag and that’s it ), not even enough time to take a pic!
Ostrich Kelly 28 - 0 wears, can’t wait to wear this one!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Edited about my first orange bag. And my first Ferragamo, methinks.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rhl2987 said:


> I just let my husband know that someone asked about this! He said that Scandinavian countries commonly use two smaller duvets or comforters on a larger bed. I checked online and it looks like they also do this in other parts of Europe, including Germany and Austria. It's generally two twin duvets covered on top with a large blanket so the look is uniform. We don't have a blanket though. It is SO NICE! I can't stress this enough. I thought the idea was stupid and didn't want to spend the money on TWO new comforters, but we each have our own twin comforter now and don't have to worry about sharing or hogging (I'm the hog). I also use about a million pillows right now to be comfortable, so it's easy to each have our own blanket, and I can just pile all the pillows I want under and around mine. My side of our king bed is like a fort at night. I highly recommend the two twin comforter strategy!



Yeah my husband wants this. I don't. I wanna be able to feel his warmth next to me!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! It is no longer available but it was called the Bayswater Clutch. It has a detachable chain. The leather is stunning. It’s smooth, with a mirror gloss without any grain. Here are my two clutch / WOCs


stunning duo!!  both are true gems!


----------



## ksuromax

Bag 3 of 10 Balenciaga Everyday tote


----------



## pkuyken

Purse purge yesterday... goal...rotate all handbags and purses by the end of March 2019.. if I don’t find they make me feel fab, they go to the purge bin for my sister to sell on eBay.   The 20 I have left: 4 Chanel’s, 8 elaine turners , one Mont Blanc, 4 coaches, one clear vinyl stadium bag, and about 4 “from Pelle, Italy” bags I bought while in Italy...

Edited to add... forgot the PS wallet on a chain!


----------



## dcooney4

mimi_buckley said:


> Hi everyone, longtime lurker and very infrequent poster. Challenging myself to post more! I sold a lot of bags in 2018 and am still in the process of curating my collection. I am excited to see what tracking will reveal in terms of how often my bags are carried versus which ones I adore the most. I loved reading all of the responses in this thread so far!


Welcome!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I was running around doing my least favorite thing today - going to the mall  - as I needed to return some things.
> 
> I was able to happily wear bag #3 of my 10 in 31 - my dark grey lamb Chanel jumbo...but, I forgot to take a picture. Ha! So, here is an old photo with her sporting a purse hanger.   I’m thinking this may be my favorite Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Louis Vuitton today and was completely underwhelmed. Nothing at Gucci made me excited either. Honestly, nothing anywhere made me excited. Maybe I’m safe for a while. Lol!


Love this one!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you so much! It's by my favorite artist (he's Australian) Michael Muir. I found him on the Houzz app, if anyone knows what that is. It was back when I was super into interior design since we had just purchased our first house.
> 
> Thank you! This is currently my favorite pairing. It's a Kelly sellier 28. My fave size and shape with Hermes!


Very Cool! I have not heard of this app.


----------



## Rhl2987

Mwvrati said:


> New Year, New Bag:
> Black Box Kelly - 1 wear
> Birkin 25 - 1 wear (to Fedex to ship my sold bag and that’s it ), not even enough time to take a pic!
> Ostrich Kelly 28 - 0 wears, can’t wait to wear this one!



I think this was my post! Did you mean to quote it? [emoji23]


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> I was running around doing my least favorite thing today - going to the mall  - as I needed to return some things.
> 
> I was able to happily wear bag #3 of my 10 in 31 - my dark grey lamb Chanel jumbo...but, I forgot to take a picture. Ha! So, here is an old photo with her sporting a purse hanger.   I’m thinking this may be my favorite Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Louis Vuitton today and was completely underwhelmed. Nothing at Gucci made me excited either. Honestly, nothing anywhere made me excited. Maybe I’m safe for a while. Lol!


wow this bag is stunning! the leather paired with bijoux chain is such a gorgeous combo


----------



## ML_chanel

Here is one of my newer bags, purchased in November. It’s my first gucci in a long while and I’m probably the last one to get on the soho disco train but I couldn’t resist the color! I think I’ll get a lot of wear come spring and transitioning into summer, she’s the perfect size for my essentials


----------



## lynne_ross

Was watching Tidying up episodes last night, Marie Kondo’s reality show. I must say the after state of the houses were less organized/more stuffed then my house is now. Maybe I have already master the art of purging. I go through my clothes twice a year but I have never pulled everything out and put it on my bed. I am tempted to try that next time I go through my closet. Though I am not convinced everything will fit! I will also not be taking on her folding technique since I hang most things since our walk in is mostly hanging and where I do fold I try not to stack many items so I can easily see what I have. 
Anyone recommend any of her techniques?


----------



## lynne_ross

mimi_buckley said:


> Here is one of my newer bags, purchased in November. It’s my first gucci in a long while and I’m probably the last one to get on the soho disco train but I couldn’t resist the color! I think I’ll get a lot of wear come spring and transitioning into summer, she’s the perfect size for my essentials


Great year round colour!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

packing up my new roomy Black tote to go on an overnight. Added my own charm and strap.


----------



## Sparkletastic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah my husband wants this. I don't. I wanna be able to feel his warmth next to me!


You can do both! We sleep under the same sheet so we can cuddle. It’s just the covering on top that’s “divided”. Then in the morning we just fold up his preferred blanket and put it in the closet and make the bed with the comforter. 


pkuyken said:


> Purse purge yesterday... goal...rotate all handbags and purses by the end of March 2019.. if I don’t find they make me feel fab, they go to the purge bin for my sister to sell on eBay.   The 20 I have left: 4 Chanel’s, 8 elaine turners , one Mont Blanc, 4 coaches, one clear vinyl stadium bag, and about 4 “from Pelle, Italy” bags I bought while in Italy...
> 
> Edited to add... forgot the PS wallet on a chain!


I’m not familiar with Elaine Turner bags. I can’t wait to see pics!


dcooney4 said:


> Love this one!


Thank you!


mimi_buckley said:


> wow this bag is stunning! the leather paired with bijoux chain is such a gorgeous combo


Thanks!  I was so happy when I found this bag! 


mimi_buckley said:


> Here is one of my newer bags, purchased in November. It’s my first gucci in a long while and I’m probably the last one to get on the soho disco train but I couldn’t resist the color! I think I’ll get a lot of wear come spring and transitioning into summer, she’s the perfect size for my essentials


Great color. It reminds me of a ice cream float with grape soda. 


lynne_ross said:


> Was watching Tidying up episodes last night, Marie Kondo’s reality show. I must say the after state of the houses were less organized/more stuffed then my house is now. Maybe I have already master the art of purging. I go through my clothes twice a year but I have never pulled everything out and put it on my bed. I am tempted to try that next time I go through my closet. Though I am not convinced everything will fit! I will also not be taking on her folding technique since I hang most things since our walk in is mostly hanging and where I do fold I try not to stack many items so I can easily see what I have.
> Anyone recommend any of her techniques?


I haven’t read her book but, have applied some of the principles from hearing of them in popular media. 

One thing I did that was sort of in the spirit of her approach but, not something she does is this: I put all my clothes in the guest bedroom closet. I only brought clothes into the master closet when I wore them. (It really was like shopping my own closet. Lol!) At the end of a year, I looked at what was still in the guest bedroom and “rescued” a very few items - perhaps 20 total. The rest - 100 plus items  - including clothes, shoes, belts, gloves, etc. I got rid of.  Even though I hadn’t worn the items in a year, it was still hard to do. You know the “maybe I’ll have tea with the queen or go clubbing with Beyonce and need that” fantasy life wardrobe phenomenon? Lol!  But, I was serious about trying to get rid of items and upgrade my wardrobe. So away they went. Now a year later, I’m soooooo happy it’s all gone and vigilant about not adding back the extra. It’s just so wasteful. Ugh.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My final new bag (carried the LV Lockme and the Gucci Padlock each twice last week) is the Le Tanneur - carried yesterday and today. It’s a great bag and easy to carry - I love the yellow on the sides. I felt a little weird carrying a white bag so I tied a black and gray scarf on it and wore black and white. I think it works - the Fashion Police haven’t stopped me yet. [emoji38]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> You can do both! We sleep under the same sheet so we can cuddle. It’s just the covering on top that’s “divided”. Then in the morning we just fold up his preferred blanket and put it in the closet and make the bed with the comforter.
> I’m not familiar with Elaine Turner bags. I can’t wait to see pics!
> 
> Thank you!
> Thanks!  I was so happy when I found this bag!
> Great color. It reminds me of a ice cream float with grape soda.
> I haven’t read her book but, have applied some of the principles from hearing of them in popular media.
> 
> One thing I did that was sort of in the spirit of her approach but, not something she does is this: I put all my clothes in the guest bedroom closet. I only brought clothes into the master closet when I wore them. (It really was like shopping my own closet. Lol!) At the end of a year, I looked at what was still in the guest bedroom and “rescued” a very few items - perhaps 20 total. The rest - 100 plus items  - including clothes, shoes, belts, gloves, etc. I got rid of.  Even though I hadn’t worn the items in a year, it was still hard to do. You know the “maybe I’ll have tea with the queen or go clubbing with Beyonce and need that” fantasy life wardrobe phenomenon? Lol!  But, I was serious about trying to get rid of items and upgrade my wardrobe. So away they went. Now a year later, I’m soooooo happy it’s all gone and vigilant about not adding back the extra. It’s just so wasteful. Ugh.


I think I should do this too - it would really prove to me that I don't need all those clothes. Intellectually I *know* this, but my heart still says 'Honey - you better hang on to that top with the gorgeous sequin collar because… well because."


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> Re: the bullet journal, just do what speaks to you, not what you think you should be doing. Enjoy the process, it is customizable to what you need it to do for you. We’ll keep cheering you on.
> 
> 
> I love the habit tracker you’re doing in your Bullet Journal.
> 
> *Bullet* *Journal*
> I have always loved pens and notebooks. I have been using the Bullet Journal method for over three years. It is a versatile and flexible system that helps me write things down on paper - in one spot (I like making lists,) stay organized and keep track of the things that interest me. It allowed me to consolidate my to do list and my journal in one notebook. I have changed my layouts from when I started to ones that are more useful for me and reflect what I am interested in now. The overall framework stays the same - 1) Index, 2) Future Log, Monthly Log, other Collections (lists, sketches, journal entries, etc.), 3) Rapid Logging using bullets, and 4) Migration.
> 
> Here is a link to a blogger’s more detailed overview,
> https://www.tinyrayofsunshine.com/blog/bullet-journal-guide
> Here’s the original link to the Bullet Journal site, which has been shared previously
> https://bulletjournal.com/
> 
> I can get distracted/intimidated looking at blogs and Instagram pics of Bullet Journals with colourful artwork, fancy layouts and beautiful handwriting. Good for them, not for me. I’m just not willing to invest that much time into it. So, I make it work for me. I keep a list of books I’ve read, things I am waiting on (online orders, cheques from consignment stores), menu/recipes I’ve tried (so I can look back at old recipes I’ve tried when I am lacking inspiration during meal planning), when I last backed up my photos, planning for future trips, monthly/weekly calendars, tracking expenses, taking notes, planning projects, my to do list, journal entries/reflections and whatever is rolling around in my head. Some people use it for goal setting or habit tracking, like dcooney. It can be colourful, it can be black and white. It doesn’t have to be or look the way other people are using them because the beauty is you use it the way it works best for you.
> 
> For me, the Bullet Journal method is a way to track the past, organize the present, plan for the future. I hope it helps!



You’re like me on this. I used to be Huge on diary, but find as I get older, I have less time to record my memory of each day and even lesser time to reflex the past, but I need to make the best of the present and plan my future. Enter to-do-list and planning. And when I plan, I like to plan it in a bullet method or to-do-list method. So, this fits me very well. I love to have some pretty color etc, but I’m sucks at that. So I just buy sticker every time to go to Japan. The Japanese have all the cute stationary-aid that make your stuff look cute. That’s all. And I use color pens to make it more colorful. But aside from that, nothing fancy. 
I do have another scrapbook for special event like trips and special day that I’ll print photo from my phone out and stick it in a book with stub of tickets, etc though.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> I think I should do this too - it would really prove to me that I don't need all those clothes. Intellectually I *know* this, but my heart still says 'Honey - you better hang on to that top with the gorgeous sequin collar because… well because."


I really needed the proof. I knew I wasn’t wearing (or even particularly liking) “x” but still felt I needed to keep it.

Also, seeing all the “rejects” together in the closet without any of my preferred clothes in there helped too. Had my spare closet been a store, I would have never stepped foot in there because the offerings were unappealing. LOL!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> You can do both! We sleep under the same sheet so we can cuddle. It’s just the covering on top that’s “divided”. Then in the morning we just fold up his preferred blanket and put it in the closet and make the bed with the comforter.
> I’m not familiar with Elaine Turner bags. I can’t wait to see pics!
> 
> Thank you!
> Thanks!  I was so happy when I found this bag!
> Great color. It reminds me of a ice cream float with grape soda.
> I haven’t read her book but, have applied some of the principles from hearing of them in popular media.
> 
> One thing I did that was sort of in the spirit of her approach but, not something she does is this: I put all my clothes in the guest bedroom closet. I only brought clothes into the master closet when I wore them. (It really was like shopping my own closet. Lol!) At the end of a year, I looked at what was still in the guest bedroom and “rescued” a very few items - perhaps 20 total. The rest - 100 plus items  - including clothes, shoes, belts, gloves, etc. I got rid of.  Even though I hadn’t worn the items in a year, it was still hard to do. You know the “maybe I’ll have tea with the queen or go clubbing with Beyonce and need that” fantasy life wardrobe phenomenon? Lol!  But, I was serious about trying to get rid of items and upgrade my wardrobe. So away they went. Now a year later, I’m soooooo happy it’s all gone and vigilant about not adding back the extra. It’s just so wasteful. Ugh.


Oh I love this idea! I might see if I can do something similar but using my daughter’s and my own closet - guest room is too far. Must be must easier to cull when you know you have not worn something in a year even after seeing it sit there unused.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> My final new bag (carried the LV Lockme and the Gucci Padlock each twice last week) is the Le Tanneur - carried yesterday and today. It’s a great bag and easy to carry - I love the yellow on the sides. I felt a little weird carrying a white bag so I tied a black and gray scarf on it and wore black and white. I think it works - the Fashion Police haven’t stopped me yet. [emoji38]
> View attachment 4298610
> View attachment 4298611


Nice work!! You got it done early in January!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I really needed the proof. I knew I wasn’t wearing (or even particularly liking) “x” but still felt I needed to keep it.
> 
> Also, seeing all the “rejects” together in the closet without any of my preferred clothes in there helped too. Had my spare closet been a store, I would have never stepped foot in there because the offerings were unappealing. LOL!


I really need to do this. It's just not a great time to do a full purge now because I feel differently about clothes at the moment since I'm not able to wear most of them! I did a light purge and have "to sell," "to donate," and "for my Mom" piles sitting in our laundry room. 

I've always taken one small spare bedroom in each of the last few houses we've been in for my extra clothes. It's ridiculous. Now, I had to consolidate out of the spare room that will be the nursery, which I had two big shelves in (one for shoes, because I keep all of my shoe boxes, and one for athletic and workout clothes and pajamas). We managed to squeeze them into our existing walk in closet because I gave my husband a couple of drawers in a dresser of mine. It's such a mess of things crammed into a small area! And, my husband does not have too many clothes at all, but he is not good at getting rid of old things. He has old boxers and socks and it takes a lot of effort to get him to throw away any of them. It is just my dream to redo the closet and expand it into the adjacent laundry room, and finally just reorganize and purge and beautify the space all at once. We'll see if that happens!


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> Bag 3 of 10 Balenciaga Everyday tote



I seriously envy of your Balenciaga collection. Out of a few ladies that I’ve known, you’re truly one of the loyal fan.


----------



## vink

mimi_buckley said:


> Here is one of my newer bags, purchased in November. It’s my first gucci in a long while and I’m probably the last one to get on the soho disco train but I couldn’t resist the color! I think I’ll get a lot of wear come spring and transitioning into summer, she’s the perfect size for my essentials



No. You’re not. I like the Soho Disco, too, but never get to have one. I don’t know why but there’s always Something pulling me back. Your bag has a pretty color.


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> I seriously envy of your Balenciaga collection. Out of a few ladies that I’ve known, you’re truly one of the loyal fan.


thank you kindly


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4298434
> View attachment 4298435
> 
> Edited about my first orange bag. And my first Ferragamo, methinks.


Beauty!
Are you feeling better?


----------



## ML_chanel

vink said:


> No. You’re not. I like the Soho Disco, too, but never get to have one. I don’t know why but there’s always Something pulling me back. Your bag has a pretty color.


Thank you! I have been admiring it for awhile and it kind of bothered me that it was always seen on bloggers and "it girls" but I got over it because its such a functional bag. I'm not sure why it took so long for me to pull the trigger but I'm really liking it so far. I don't view it as timeless as a chanel or LV but I think it still has a spot in my collection.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My final new bag (carried the LV Lockme and the Gucci Padlock each twice last week) is the Le Tanneur - carried yesterday and today. It’s a great bag and easy to carry - I love the yellow on the sides. I felt a little weird carrying a white bag so I tied a black and gray scarf on it and wore black and white. I think it works - the Fashion Police haven’t stopped me yet. [emoji38]
> View attachment 4298610
> View attachment 4298611


Fabulous bag, I like the unexpected pop of colour on the sides!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I really need to do this. It's just not a great time to do a full purge now because I feel differently about clothes at the moment since I'm not able to wear most of them! I did a light purge and have "to sell," "to donate," and "for my Mom" piles sitting in our laundry room.
> 
> I've always taken one small spare bedroom in each of the last few houses we've been in for my extra clothes. It's ridiculous. Now, I had to consolidate out of the spare room that will be the nursery, which I had two big shelves in (one for shoes, because I keep all of my shoe boxes, and one for athletic and workout clothes and pajamas). We managed to squeeze them into our existing walk in closet because I gave my husband a couple of drawers in a dresser of mine. It's such a mess of things crammed into a small area! And, my husband does not have too many clothes at all, but he is not good at getting rid of old things. He has old boxers and socks and it takes a lot of effort to get him to throw away any of them. It is just my dream to redo the closet and expand it into the adjacent laundry room, and finally just reorganize and purge and beautify the space all at once. We'll see if that happens!


I feel ya! I was on mat leave for most of last year and it took me a good 4 months to drop the weight and then I was only wearing casual clothes. So now that I am back at work and at a normal size and no chance of getting pregnant again I want to get my wardrobe/bags down to what I use!


----------



## More bags

mimi_buckley said:


> Here is one of my newer bags, purchased in November. It’s my first gucci in a long while and I’m probably the last one to get on the soho disco train but I couldn’t resist the color! I think I’ll get a lot of wear come spring and transitioning into summer, she’s the perfect size for my essentials


Bag sisters! Congratulations on yours - it’s a great colour! Mine is black and it gets carried frequently! I was also a late adopter - I picked mine up in 2017.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Well, one is discontinued and I’ve never seen it anywhere. So it’s probably gone. It was a Reed Krakoff bag from when the line was just beginning to take off. I’m not even sure there’s a style name. But it had wonderful, cognac-colored leather, a zip closure and gunmetal hardware. I regret getting rid of it, but on balance, most of the bags I’ve sold I don’t miss.





Rhl2987 said:


> I absolutely loved Reed Krakoff. I bought a couple bags from the store on sale and was sad when he went under. I eventually found myself unable to use the humongous bags I had purchased and sold them, at a big loss of course. But I liked the style of everything they had at that store. It’s too bad.





Sparkletastic said:


> I hated that Reed Krakoff didn’t make it. His bags were beautiful and interesting.
> OMG!  Cool finds!  Please share pics!
> 
> Mr. S and I went to NM today and fell out from the prices.  we saw some great shoes on sale for him...for $1300. Uh...nope! He also tried on a gorgeous Tom Ford sport jacket that was $4k. Uh...nopety nope!  Lol!!!  I didn’t even bother looking for me. Ha!
> 
> I’m glad you found some great things. We ran out with our hair on fire!





whateve said:


> I loved Reed Krakoff leather bags, especially the hobos, but most were too big! I only have one and it is a little too big for me but I carry it anyway. The leather is amazing.


Adding my name to the Reed Krakoff fan club - great leathers and cute designs. I had a fuchsia Standard Mini Shoulder Bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

mimi_buckley said:


> Thank you! I have been admiring it for awhile and it kind of bothered me that it was always seen on bloggers and "it girls" but I got over it because its such a functional bag. I'm not sure why it took so long for me to pull the trigger but I'm really liking it so far. I don't view it as timeless as a chanel or LV but I think it still has a spot in my collection.



I think camera bags are a pretty classic style, so this one will never really look out of place or dated. I really like the Gucci Disco — I’d probably have one already, I just wish the the tassel was removable!


----------



## ML_chanel

More bags said:


> Bag sisters! Congratulations on yours - it’s a great colour! Mine is black and it gets carried frequently! I was also a late adopter - I picked mine up in 2017.


Awe love it! Black is the best, I was planning to get black in this bag but this mauvey pink color just called to me and its something different! 


catsinthebag said:


> I think camera bags are a pretty classic style, so this one will never really look out of place or dated. I really like the Gucci Disco — I’d probably have one already, I just wish the the tassel was removable!


That is true, I love camera bags but I wasn't sure about the big logo long term (i'm over it now). I love the tassel but wish it wasn't the zipper pull, it makes me nervous even though so far it seems pretty secure. I think I've seen the disco in the past with no tassel, you could look into that? but I totally agree, removable would be the most ideal scenario


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I feel ya! I was on mat leave for most of last year and it took me a good 4 months to drop the weight and then I was only wearing casual clothes. So now that I am back at work and at a normal size and no chance of getting pregnant again I want to get my wardrobe/bags down to what I use!


Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Another question for the group. We have been talking about our wardrobes - downsizing, rebuilding, etc. 

What is your one favorite wardrobe item across all categories - clothes shoes, accessories, jewelry - NOT including handbags or sentimental items such as wedding rings? 

I’m not sure what mine is and have to think about it a bit. But, I thought this would be a fun question. (Feel free to “cheat” and mention 2 or 3 if you can’t choose!) Share pics if you can.


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> Here is one of my newer bags, purchased in November. It’s my first gucci in a long while and I’m probably the last one to get on the soho disco train but I couldn’t resist the color! I think I’ll get a lot of wear come spring and transitioning into summer, she’s the perfect size for my essentials


I don't have one yet! I've always wanted one. I love the tassel. I have a love hate relationship with the logo. I think it makes the bag look cute but is also so noticeable and I'm not usually a logo person. It is the cutest of all camera bags I've seen. 


lynne_ross said:


> Was watching Tidying up episodes last night, Marie Kondo’s reality show. I must say the after state of the houses were less organized/more stuffed then my house is now. Maybe I have already master the art of purging. I go through my clothes twice a year but I have never pulled everything out and put it on my bed. I am tempted to try that next time I go through my closet. Though I am not convinced everything will fit! I will also not be taking on her folding technique since I hang most things since our walk in is mostly hanging and where I do fold I try not to stack many items so I can easily see what I have.
> Anyone recommend any of her techniques?


I've never laid clothes on the bed. It is too far from the closet. I think it is easier to see things on their hangers. I only fold sweaters and things that would stretch out if they are hung.


Sparkletastic said:


> You can do both! We sleep under the same sheet so we can cuddle. It’s just the covering on top that’s “divided”. Then in the morning we just fold up his preferred blanket and put it in the closet and make the bed with the comforter.
> I’m not familiar with Elaine Turner bags. I can’t wait to see pics!
> 
> Thank you!
> Thanks!  I was so happy when I found this bag!
> Great color. It reminds me of a ice cream float with grape soda.
> I haven’t read her book but, have applied some of the principles from hearing of them in popular media.
> 
> One thing I did that was sort of in the spirit of her approach but, not something she does is this: I put all my clothes in the guest bedroom closet. I only brought clothes into the master closet when I wore them. (It really was like shopping my own closet. Lol!) At the end of a year, I looked at what was still in the guest bedroom and “rescued” a very few items - perhaps 20 total. The rest - 100 plus items  - including clothes, shoes, belts, gloves, etc. I got rid of.  Even though I hadn’t worn the items in a year, it was still hard to do. You know the “maybe I’ll have tea with the queen or go clubbing with Beyonce and need that” fantasy life wardrobe phenomenon? Lol!  But, I was serious about trying to get rid of items and upgrade my wardrobe. So away they went. Now a year later, I’m soooooo happy it’s all gone and vigilant about not adding back the extra. It’s just so wasteful. Ugh.


I did the same thing with my purses last year. It wasn't a surprise what was left at the end. I still didn't get rid of most of them!


Cookiefiend said:


> My final new bag (carried the LV Lockme and the Gucci Padlock each twice last week) is the Le Tanneur - carried yesterday and today. It’s a great bag and easy to carry - I love the yellow on the sides. I felt a little weird carrying a white bag so I tied a black and gray scarf on it and wore black and white. I think it works - the Fashion Police haven’t stopped me yet. [emoji38]
> View attachment 4298610
> View attachment 4298611


I love the yellow! I think white bags look so good with a little bit of another color, especially when it is so striking. I only have one white bag. It has blue trim that really makes the white pop. I love it. I don't usually like multiple colors in bags because it makes it harder to match to clothes, but this is one exception I like. Maybe because white isn't really a color.


Rhl2987 said:


> I really need to do this. It's just not a great time to do a full purge now because I feel differently about clothes at the moment since I'm not able to wear most of them! I did a light purge and have "to sell," "to donate," and "for my Mom" piles sitting in our laundry room.
> 
> I've always taken one small spare bedroom in each of the last few houses we've been in for my extra clothes. It's ridiculous. Now, I had to consolidate out of the spare room that will be the nursery, which I had two big shelves in (one for shoes, because I keep all of my shoe boxes, and one for athletic and workout clothes and pajamas). We managed to squeeze them into our existing walk in closet because I gave my husband a couple of drawers in a dresser of mine. It's such a mess of things crammed into a small area! And, my husband does not have too many clothes at all, but he is not good at getting rid of old things. He has old boxers and socks and it takes a lot of effort to get him to throw away any of them. It is just my dream to redo the closet and expand it into the adjacent laundry room, and finally just reorganize and purge and beautify the space all at once. We'll see if that happens!


I think it is much harder to purge when you are squeezed into a smaller space. It seems counter-intuitive, but when you can't clearly see what you have, it is hard to know what to get rid of.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> My answer is easy if we are including jewelry - my VCA diamond clover bracelet - to me it is a wow piece and I wear it everyday since it was a ‘push present’ for my 3rd child. So beautiful, special and well used. Here is a pic I took while hiking in NH, USA


This is jaw dropping Gorgeous! What a treasure.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> My answer is easy if we are including jewelry - my VCA diamond clover bracelet - to me it is a wow piece and I wear it everyday since it was a ‘push present’ for my 3rd child. So beautiful, special and well used. Here is a pic I took while hiking in NH, USA


Stunning!


----------



## More bags

Bag 6 - 10 in 31
Bag 2 - New Year, New Bag (I wore it yesterday and today)
Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
I took a new pic, in past years the blue looked more like Bleu Electric in direct sunlight


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Fabulous bag, I like the unexpected pop of colour on the sides!


Thank you! It's my favorite thing about the bag, makes me smile when I see it.  I also like that it can be hand carry or shoulder and the front flap is a great place to put small things (and safely) so you don't have to search in the bag for them. Not that it would be hard to find things necessarily - because its not a big purse - but it is black inside. One reason why all my SLGs are red - I can find them!


whateve said:


> I don't have one yet! I've always wanted one. I love the tassel. I have a love hate relationship with the logo. I think it makes the bag look cute but is also so noticeable and I'm not usually a logo person. It is the cutest of all camera bags I've seen.
> 
> I've never laid clothes on the bed. It is too far from the closet. I think it is easier to see things on their hangers. I only fold sweaters and things that would stretch out if they are hung.
> 
> I did the same thing with my purses last year. It wasn't a surprise what was left at the end. I still didn't get rid of most of them!
> 
> I love the yellow! I think white bags look so good with a little bit of another color, especially when it is so striking. I only have one white bag. It has blue trim that really makes the white pop. I love it. I don't usually like multiple colors in bags because it makes it harder to match to clothes, but this is one exception I like. Maybe because white isn't really a color.
> 
> I think it is much harder to purge when you are squeezed into a smaller space. It seems counter-intuitive, but when you can't clearly see what you have, it is hard to know what to get rid of.


Thank you! I agree, having that little splash of color changes the bag and makes it 'more' than just a white bag. 


lynne_ross said:


> My answer is easy if we are including jewelry - my VCA diamond clover bracelet - to me it is a wow piece and I wear it everyday since it was a ‘push present’ for my 3rd child. So beautiful, special and well used. Here is a pic I took while hiking in NH, USA


How beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Bag 6 - 10 in 31
> Bag 2 - New Year, New Bag (I wore it yesterday and today)
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> I took a new pic, in past years the blue looked more like Bleu Electric in direct sunlight
> View attachment 4298805


ooooo - so pretty esp with the scarf!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Bag 6 - 10 in 31
> Bag 2 - New Year, New Bag (I wore it yesterday and today)
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> I took a new pic, in past years the blue looked more like Bleu Electric in direct sunlight
> View attachment 4298805


Beautful bag and scarf!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It's my favorite thing about the bag, makes me smile when I see it.  I also like that it can be hand carry or shoulder and the front flap is a great place to put small things (and safely) so you don't have to search in the bag for them. Not that it would be hard to find things necessarily - because its not a big purse - but it is black inside. One reason why all my SLGs are red - I can find them!
> 
> Thank you! I agree, having that little splash of color changes the bag and makes it 'more' than just a white bag.
> 
> How beautiful!


Ooh, I am a fan of red SLGs, too!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> ooooo - so pretty esp with the scarf!


Thank you Cookiefiend.  Your kind words just inspired me to head over to the SOTD thread and add my “firsts” story.



lynne_ross said:


> Beautful bag and scarf!


Thank you! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I will post pictures tomorrow but I made a couple of purchases today at Neiman Marcus with hubby. I have been waiting for years to find the perfect Chanel RTW piece on sale. I want something classic but nothing classic ever makes it to the sale...and I definitely don’t want to pay full price. Today, I was lucky enough that someone had returned a very classic jacket in black in my size and so it was marked down to 40% off! My husband even liked it and he hates all things related to shopping. Then, we wandered through the other sale areas and I found the Brunello Cucinelli sweater I had been eyeing since the very beginning of the season at second mark. I couldn’t believe it. It was a large so I squeezed it on over my belly and it will still be cute after the birth when I’ve shrunken down a bit. I think that was 70% off. Then, I tried on a pair of Chanel slingbacks in velvet that were 30% off but from an old season but they didn’t have my size anywhere in the country. I checked eBay and managed to find them at over 40% off. Sales really suck you in but that is it for me for a bit . We are in the midst of nursery furniture shopping so that is where I’ll be living for awhile!


Congratulations on great sale finds! 

The Hubster and I have gone into NM when we visit San Francisco, because we always eat lunch upstairs at The Rotunda. But as far as shopping, we've had the same experience as @Sparkletastic and Mr. Spark. Last year The Hubster was looking at a (granted, full-price) Bruno Cucinelli sport jacket which was quite attractive. Not cashmere, just wool. No price tag, which should have been a red flag. A SA wandered over, and said... and I quote... "I can put you into that for $3,800."  

Um, no.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bag 3 of 10 Balenciaga Everyday tote


Love this! Is it reversible?


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Love this! Is it reversible?


thank you 
no, not reversible, just contrast lining


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Was watching Tidying up episodes last night, Marie Kondo’s reality show. I must say the after state of the houses were less organized/more stuffed then my house is now. Maybe I have already master the art of purging. I go through my clothes twice a year but I have never pulled everything out and put it on my bed. I am tempted to try that next time I go through my closet. Though I am not convinced everything will fit! I will also not be taking on her folding technique since I hang most things since our walk in is mostly hanging and where I do fold I try not to stack many items so I can easily see what I have.
> Anyone recommend any of her techniques?


I haven't done the "put everything on the bed" technique, but I have been using the rolling technique for the sweaters and tees that are in my bureau. It makes everything much easier to find. I used to stack them, but then I would lose track of the items on the bottom! I don't bother rolling underwear, though. That seems to be going a bit too far!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My final new bag (carried the LV Lockme and the Gucci Padlock each twice last week) is the Le Tanneur - carried yesterday and today. It’s a great bag and easy to carry - I love the yellow on the sides. I felt a little weird carrying a white bag so I tied a black and gray scarf on it and wore black and white. *I think it works - the Fashion Police haven’t stopped me yet*. [emoji38]
> View attachment 4298610
> View attachment 4298611


This is very sharp! I love the pop of yellow on the sides.

No worries... they recently repealed the law about not wearing white after Labor Day.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Bag 6 - 10 in 31
> Bag 2 - New Year, New Bag (I wore it yesterday and today)
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> I took a new pic, in past years the blue looked more like Bleu Electric in direct sunlight
> View attachment 4298805


 
This is drop-dead gorgeous, and perfectly paired with your JQ scarf!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> This is drop-dead gorgeous, and perfectly paired with your JQ scarf!


Thanks Elaine - you are definitely a scarf pro!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I haven't done the "put everything on the bed" technique, but I have been using the rolling technique for the sweaters and tees that are in my bureau. It makes everything much easier to find. I used to stack them, but then I would lose track of the items on the bottom! I don't bother rolling underwear, though. That seems to be going a bit too far!


I stopped folding my regular underwear a few years ago. I don't roll them either. I just throw them in the drawer. I don't really care which one I pick out for the day.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Fabulous bag, I like the unexpected pop of colour on the sides!


Me too!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Bag 6 - 10 in 31
> Bag 2 - New Year, New Bag (I wore it yesterday and today)
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> I took a new pic, in past years the blue looked more like Bleu Electric in direct sunlight
> View attachment 4298805


Love it!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> You can do both! We sleep under the same sheet so we can cuddle. It’s just the covering on top that’s “divided”. Then in the morning we just fold up his preferred blanket and put it in the closet and make the bed with the comforter.
> I’m not familiar with Elaine Turner bags. I can’t wait to see pics!
> 
> Thank you!
> Thanks!  I was so happy when I found this bag!
> Great color. It reminds me of a ice cream float with grape soda.
> I haven’t read her book but, have applied some of the principles from hearing of them in popular media.
> 
> One thing I did that was sort of in the spirit of her approach but, not something she does is this: I put all my clothes in the guest bedroom closet. I only brought clothes into the master closet when I wore them. (It really was like shopping my own closet. Lol!) At the end of a year, I looked at what was still in the guest bedroom and “rescued” a very few items - perhaps 20 total. The rest - 100 plus items  - including clothes, shoes, belts, gloves, etc. I got rid of.  Even though I hadn’t worn the items in a year, it was still hard to do. You know the “maybe I’ll have tea with the queen or go clubbing with Beyonce and need that” fantasy life wardrobe phenomenon? Lol!  But, I was serious about trying to get rid of items and upgrade my wardrobe. So away they went. Now a year later, I’m soooooo happy it’s all gone and vigilant about not adding back the extra. It’s just so wasteful. Ugh.


I literally just spent 15 mins moving my clothes around, putting in dividers, etc. So I can replicate your idea here. I have no interest in tracking clothes but love the idea of shopping my closet. I am not doing shoes or coats since they are spread out in closets in master, front hall and basement. Maybe next year! I’ll let you all know conclusion by end of year!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> stunning duo!!  both are true gems!



Thank you! 



lynne_ross said:


> My answer is easy if we are including jewelry - my VCA diamond clover bracelet - to me it is a wow piece and I wear it everyday since it was a ‘push present’ for my 3rd child. So beautiful, special and well used. Here is a pic I took while hiking in NH, USA



Great picture and beautiful bracelet


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Bag 6 - 10 in 31
> Bag 2 - New Year, New Bag (I wore it yesterday and today)
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> I took a new pic, in past years the blue looked more like Bleu Electric in direct sunlight
> View attachment 4298805


This looks beautiful with the scarf combination. I love the colour.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I literally just spent 15 mins moving my clothes around, putting in dividers, etc. So I can replicate your idea here. I have no interest in tracking clothes but love the idea of shopping my closet. I am not doing shoes or coats since they are spread out in closets in master, front hall and basement. Maybe next year! I’ll let you all know conclusion by end of year!


I don’t track clothes either. I just go through them twice a year and get rid of whatever needs to go.


----------



## Lake Effect

I did change into this bag today. Carrying it yesterday reminded how much I enjoy it  I will use my smaller red hang tag tomorrow. ETA, enjoy the classic mauvish 90s office chair. Thank God it’s not mine !!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I haven't done the "put everything on the bed" technique, but I have been using the rolling technique for the sweaters and tees that are in my bureau. It makes everything much easier to find. I used to stack them, but then I would lose track of the items on the bottom! I don't bother rolling underwear, though. That seems to be going a bit too far!


I hadn’t heard of the rolling technique for sweaters and T’s. I guess the benfits are you can see them and they stay less wrinkled? 


lynne_ross said:


> I literally just spent 15 mins moving my clothes around, putting in dividers, etc. So I can replicate your idea here. I have no interest in tracking clothes but love the idea of shopping my closet. I am not doing shoes or coats since they are spread out in closets in master, front hall and basement. Maybe next year! I’ll let you all know conclusion by end of year!


Yay!  Please let us know what the outcome of your experiment is!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Another question for the group. We have been talking about our wardrobes - downsizing, rebuilding, etc.
> 
> What is your one favorite wardrobe item across all categories - clothes shoes, accessories, jewelry - NOT including handbags or sentimental items such as wedding rings?
> 
> I’m not sure what mine is and have to think about it a bit. But, I thought this would be a fun question. (Feel free to “cheat” and mention 2 or 3 if you can’t choose!) Share pics if you can.


I'm not sure I can come up with one thing. Off hand, my favorite item is always my newest pair of sweatpants because they are always so soft when new. I just started wearing a brand new French terry sweatshirt and I'm loving it too. I love my Uniqlo undershirts because when I get dressed in the morning this time of year, I'm cold (we don't heat our bedroom because we like to sleep in cold air) and it is instant relief when I put on one. One of my favorite wardrobe things is my down coat. It is purple. I got it at a thrift store in Oregon a few years ago for $1.50. I would still love it if I had paid full price for it, but the bargain makes me love it more. I only have 2 pieces of clothing from a thrift store, the other is a raincoat. Normally I have problems wearing used clothing, but coats are okay.

If you had asked this question in the summer, my answer would be different. I guess I don't have a favorite wardrobe item that crosses seasons and years.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Love it!!


Thanks dc!



Miss_Dawn said:


> This looks beautiful with the scarf combination. I love the colour.


Thank you very much Miss_Dawn!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t track clothes either. I just go through them twice a year and get rid of whatever needs to go.


That's what I do also. I pretty much remember what I've worn over the fall/winter season, and then over the spring/summer. 
I also clear out things that have become "tired" or that no longer fit me properly. I've dropped some pounds over the past couple of years, and some of my clothes are looking kind of baggy. Not a good look! I have to decide whether to have things taken in, or just get smaller clothes.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I hadn’t heard of the rolling technique for sweaters and T’s. *I guess the benfits are you can see them and they stay less wrinkled? *


Yup... and yup!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thank you Cookiefiend.  Your kind words just inspired me to head over to the SOTD thread and add my “firsts” story.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Greatly appreciated!



Woo hoo! Can’t wait to read it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> This is very sharp! I love the pop of yellow on the sides.
> 
> No worries... they recently repealed the law about not wearing white after Labor Day.



Whew! 
< sweat drop > [emoji38]
And thank you!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> That's what I do also. I pretty much remember what I've worn over the fall/winter season, and then over the spring/summer.
> I also clear out things that have become "tired" or that no longer fit me properly. I've dropped some pounds over the past couple of years, and some of my clothes are looking kind of baggy. Not a good look! I have to decide whether to have things taken in, or just get smaller clothes.


Congratulations on your weight loss!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I'm not sure I can come up with one thing. Off hand, my favorite item is always my newest pair of sweatpants because they are always so soft when new. I just started wearing a brand new French terry sweatshirt and I'm loving it too. I love my Uniqlo undershirts because when I get dressed in the morning this time of year, I'm cold (we don't heat our bedroom because we like to sleep in cold air) and it is instant relief when I put on one. One of my favorite wardrobe things is my down coat. It is purple. I got it at a thrift store in Oregon a few years ago for $1.50. I would still love it if I had paid full price for it, but the bargain makes me love it more. I only have 2 pieces of clothing from a thrift store, the other is a raincoat. Normally I have problems wearing used clothing, but coats are okay.
> 
> If you had asked this question in the summer, my answer would be different. I guess I don't have a favorite wardrobe item that crosses seasons and years.


I relate too the sweatpants comment. I recently bought 2 pairs of sweatpants at Costco, I have never purchased clothes there but these just looked so comfy. I loooooove them. Wearing a pair now! I need to buy more when there next.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Another question for the group. We have been talking about our wardrobes - downsizing, rebuilding, etc.
> 
> What is your one favorite wardrobe item across all categories - clothes shoes, accessories, jewelry - NOT including handbags or sentimental items such as wedding rings?
> 
> I’m not sure what mine is and have to think about it a bit. But, I thought this would be a fun question. (Feel free to “cheat” and mention 2 or 3 if you can’t choose!) Share pics if you can.



I should say scarves since that’s where I also like to get and started early when I was young, but not use often. It’s too hot here and I work outside a lot. I stop buying or let’s say decreasing my buy even now once I started working in this beach town about 10 years ago. Just too hot. But I don’t do designer scarves. Burberry is the only exception. I prefer local artists and artisans. 
I used to be into outerwear, too, jacket and all. Not the light type cardigan. Now, in this beach town, even cardigan is too hot. So, a vest is where I stand most of the time. But how many vest you can have before you look like a butler or a restaurant captain. So, I didn’t buy any for over a year now. 
My other interests are jewelry. All kind of jewelry, both costume and fine jewelry. But when I mean costume, most of my costume, except Chanel, are really costume jewelry. There’s no mistaken it for the real thing. And when it comes to fine jewelry, I try to do the best I can. I stop wearing all my jewelry after giving birth because baby and jewelry don’t mix in my book. Not even a watch. I just started to put on my wedding ring a couple years ago. Bracelets and necklaces just for fun some day. But I think my “mommy habit” has caught up. I use them less and less these days. 

I’m definitely not a shoe person. I don’t care much about shoes. I wear until they dies and find a new one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Yup... and yup!


I just watched some videos with Marie Kondo and I’m sold. I’m refolding and reorganizing everything!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m still trying to figure out my favorite wardrobe item. I didn’t realize how tough my question would be for me. 

I wore bag #4 of my 10 in 30 - my Jimmy Choo biker bag hobo. I hate trying to photograph this bag because it’s floppy so I’m using another old photo. I took this pic one day when I was on the way to the gym hence the leggings. Lol!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> That's what I do also. I pretty much remember what I've worn over the fall/winter season, and then over the spring/summer.
> I also clear out things that have become "tired" or that no longer fit me properly. I've dropped some pounds over the past couple of years, and some of my clothes are looking kind of baggy. Not a good look! I have to decide whether to have things taken in, or just get smaller clothes.


I hope you are enjoying your weight loss with some lovely new clothes as well! I had a friend who lost some weight and put off buying new clothes for a longtime, but when she finally bought things she was very happy about it. It made her happy to have things that fit and showed off her figure!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I just watched some videos with Marie Kondo and I’m sold. I’m refolding and reorganizing everything!


Have fun!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope you are enjoying your weight loss with some lovely new clothes as well! *I had a friend who lost some weight and put off buying new clothes for a longtime*, but when she finally bought things she was very happy about it. It made her happy to have things that fit and showed off her figure!


That's kinda where I've been. I dropped two sizes over the past two years, but it's like I can't quite trust it yet, so I haven't bought very many new clothes. Not that I was ever especially heavy, but I'm back down to my "fighting weight" now and I really don't see the weight coming back so it's time for me to either get my existing clothes taken in, or pop for some smaller clothes. 
Fortunately, H scarves *always* fit!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> That's kinda where I've been. I dropped two sizes over the past two years, but it's like I can't quite trust it yet, so I haven't bought very many new clothes. Not that I was ever especially heavy, but I'm back down to my "fighting weight" now and I really don't see the weight coming back so it's time for me to either get my existing clothes taken in, or pop for some smaller clothes.
> *Fortunately, H scarves always fit! *



Two years is a long time to keep the weight off! You’ve more than earned clothes you feel great in! I love the last part the most!


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> That's what I do also. I pretty much remember what I've worn over the fall/winter season, and then over the spring/summer.
> I also clear out things that have become "tired" or that no longer fit me properly. I've dropped some pounds over the past couple of years, and some of my clothes are looking kind of baggy. Not a good look! I have to decide whether to have things taken in, or just get smaller clothes.


Congratulations on the weight loss - and the pending wardrobe remodel! Great reward for great amounts of effort, I am sure.


----------



## pdxhb

Busy day here, again! Love catching up with everyone's posts. 

I am not sure I can offer a totally definitive response to favorite item/s but I will try!
1) Jewelry - I have been slowly collecting artisan pieces since I was in high school. (a *long* time ago) Some of my favorites include a little pair of mixed metal - 22k and sterling - earrings my dad got for me, a garnet necklace made with hand faceted beads which was originally part of a rope one of my great great aunties wore - it was split to be shared among the nieces at one point in time, and a pair of bohemian garnet earrings my father gave to my mother to go with that necklace. Many other pieces of course, and now I am making jewelry so new memories all the time!
2) Shoes. Oh boy shoes. I have pairs I keep strictly because they are interesting. Lately I have been selling some pairs to reduce what my storage space needs are. There are some that I will have a hard time letting go like a pair of silk brocade platform sandals or a pair of Cesare Paciotti motorcycle boots I purchased in Italy. All my shoes tend toward funky and unusual more than haute couture. I just cannot wear the taller platforms or heels any longer without fear of injury, so am trying to embrace sneakers with everything as my new workday look. Adidas Sambarose is my latest favorite style.

I love clothes but am so unwilling to be uncomfortable that I generally wear an a-line knit skirt with a knit top and sweater in the winter, or with a woven top in the spring/summer. Occasionally I wear a shirt dress in a nice fabric. Any of these with leggings or tights, or paired with flat sandals in the summer. A good jacket and scarf are essential to pulling it all together.


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #4, Mulberry Effie


----------



## ksuromax

my most fave closet item is BV espadrilles (and dodgers for colder months)
they go with everything (i have 5 pairs of espadrilles + 3 pairs of dodgers in dif colours and finish) 
they fit like socks (no rubbing, no blisters, etc) 
they look discreet yet nice


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> my most fave closet item is BV espadrilles (and dodgers for colder months)
> they go with everything (i have 5 pairs of espadrilles + 3 pairs of dodgers in dif colours and finish)
> they fit like socks (no rubbing, no blisters, etc)
> they look discreet yet nice


What are dodgers?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> What are dodgers?


i always called them 'sneakers', but BV SA say 'dodgers' 
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/ae/sneakers_cod11591265se.html


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Bag #4, Mulberry Effie


Love the whole look.


----------



## dcooney4

I truly don't have a favorite clothing item. My favorite jewelry item at the moment is my new yellow gold and diamond cross. Normally I am a silver girl, but I love this piece and am wearing it a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Love the whole look.


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I truly don't have a favorite clothing item. My favorite jewelry item at the moment is my new yellow gold and diamond cross. Normally I am a silver girl, but I love this piece and am wearing it a lot.


well, speaking of silver pieces, these 3 BV are my permanent ones, i take them off only for SPA procedures, i even sleep in them!


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> well, speaking of silver pieces, these 3 BV are my permanent ones, i take them off only for SPA procedures, i even sleep in them!



That is the very best kind of jewelry IMO. The pieces that are worn and loved 24/7!


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> That is the very best kind of jewelry IMO. The pieces that are worn and loved 24/7!


indeed!
they are classic, elegant, yet not too dressy to go well with casual, and smooth with no stones, or sharp/pointy edges, very user-friendly


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> Beauty!
> Are you feeling better?



Yes very much, thank you!!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes very much, thank you!!


Oh good!


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #5 Balenciaga graffiti clutch


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> well, speaking of silver pieces, these 3 BV are my permanent ones, i take them off only for SPA procedures, i even sleep in them!



I used to have a very delicate bracelet full of small elephant charms and a bracelet made by forging old coins together that used to belong to my grandma (paternity side) that I wear all the time, too. I had to take my grand ma’s bracelet one day when one of the hoops that link the coins together broke. Lucky me I found out before I lost that bracelet forever. 
I took off the elephant charm bracelet when I have DD. 

I’m a silver girl, but I seem to prefer light gold more lately. I don’t know why.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Bag 6 - 10 in 31
> Bag 2 - New Year, New Bag (I wore it yesterday and today)
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> I took a new pic, in past years the blue looked more like Bleu Electric in direct sunlight
> View attachment 4298805



I’ve always liked the SoKelly! It’s a casual and refined;  low key yet still has presence. Love the color combo.  Would  you post a modeling shot? Please?


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> I used to have a very delicate bracelet full of small elephant charms and a bracelet made by forging old coins together that used to belong to my grandma (paternity side) that I wear all the time, too. I had to take my grand ma’s bracelet one day when one of the hoops that link the coins together broke. Lucky me I found out before I lost that bracelet forever.
> I took off the elephant charm bracelet when I have DD.
> 
> I’m a silver girl, but I seem to prefer light gold more lately. I don’t know why.


oh, of course! how could i forget? my left hand is 'cuffed' permanently, too!
great that you realized that on time, it would be a total shame to have that treasure lost for ever!!
do you prefer the light gold as white gold, or pale yellow?


----------



## essiedub

vink said:


> I should say scarves since that’s where I also like to get and started early when I was young, but not use often. It’s too hot here and I work outside a lot. I stop buying or let’s say decreasing my buy even now once I started working in this beach town about 10 years ago. Just too hot. But I don’t do designer scarves. Burberry is the only exception. I prefer local artists and artisans.
> I used to be into outerwear, too, jacket and all. Not the light type cardigan. Now, in this beach town, even cardigan is too hot. So, a vest is where I stand most of the time. But how many vest you can have before you look like a butler or a restaurant captain. So, I didn’t buy any for over a year now.
> My other interests are jewelry. All kind of jewelry, both costume and fine jewelry. But when I mean costume, most of my costume, except Chanel, are really costume jewelry. There’s no mistaken it for the real thing. And when it comes to fine jewelry, I try to do the best I can. I stop wearing all my jewelry after giving birth because baby and jewelry don’t mix in my book. Not even a watch. I just started to put on my wedding ring a couple years ago. Bracelets and necklaces just for fun some day. But I think my “mommy habit” has caught up. I use them less and less these days.
> 
> I’m definitely not a shoe person. I don’t care much about shoes. I wear until they dies and find a new one.



Love you *vink*! You are a crack up!  Vests and butlers and restaurant captains! And dying shoes  oh yes, so easy to fall into the “mommy habit” even when they’re grown


----------



## ipsum

Rhl2987 said:


> You are doing wonderfully by starting to research and changing banks! Great work. You should be proud!
> 
> I would say, if there is any way that you could possibly do so, try your best to invest those funds rather than spend them on a bag. They will be worth sooooo much more in the long run if they are invested rather than spent right now. Of course, I would also be happy to support you in your search for a mini C, but trying to give sound advice as I think this will be better for your future!


Thanks for your candid opinion, Rhl2987. I appreciate your offer of helping me to find a mini but deep down I need to stay on Ban island. I feel now I'm a guinea pig in marshmallow test.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> indeed!
> they are classic, elegant, yet not too dressy to go well with casual, and smooth with no stones, or sharp/pointy edges, very user-friendly


I completely forgot to comment on your bandana. Bandanas may be among my favorite scarves from Hermes. You are lovely in this! I must say that I think my pup looks cuter in mine than I do.


----------



## Rhl2987

Wear 2 for my newest bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> That's kinda where I've been. I dropped two sizes over the past two years, but it's like I can't quite trust it yet, so I haven't bought very many new clothes. Not that I was ever especially heavy, but I'm back down to my "fighting weight" now and I really don't see the weight coming back so it's time for me to either get my existing clothes taken in, or pop for some smaller clothes.
> Fortunately, H scarves *always* fit!


Congrats on the weight loss! After 2 years you can trust it. Especially since it’s a weight you’ve been before.  I think you should get some of the most adorable clothes to celebrate! 


pdxhb said:


> Busy day here, again! Love catching up with everyone's posts.
> 
> I am not sure I can offer a totally definitive response to favorite item/s but I will try!
> 1) Jewelry - I have been slowly collecting artisan pieces since I was in high school. (a *long* time ago) Some of my favorites include a little pair of mixed metal - 22k and sterling - earrings my dad got for me, a garnet necklace made with hand faceted beads which was originally part of a rope one of my great great aunties wore - it was split to be shared among the nieces at one point in time, and a pair of bohemian garnet earrings my father gave to my mother to go with that necklace. Many other pieces of course, and now I am making jewelry so new memories all the time!
> 2) Shoes. Oh boy shoes. I have pairs I keep strictly because they are interesting. Lately I have been selling some pairs to reduce what my storage space needs are. There are some that I will have a hard time letting go like a pair of silk brocade platform sandals or a pair of Cesare Paciotti motorcycle boots I purchased in Italy. All my shoes tend toward funky and unusual more than haute couture. I just cannot wear the taller platforms or heels any longer without fear of injury, so am trying to embrace sneakers with everything as my new workday look. Adidas Sambarose is my latest favorite style.
> 
> I love clothes but am so unwilling to be uncomfortable that I generally wear an a-line knit skirt with a knit top and sweater in the winter, or with a woven top in the spring/summer. Occasionally I wear a shirt dress in a nice fabric. Any of these with leggings or tights, or paired with flat sandals in the summer. A good jacket and scarf are essential to pulling it all together.


This is a great list! Having what you’re dad gave you has to mean a lot. 

I think I’d wear sneakers more if I had ones I loved. I’d like some funky ones too. 

And I wish all of us ladies would come together and vow to never buy or wear anything uncomfortable ever again. Then maybe the clothes manufacturers would give us more of what we want beautiful yet comfortable fashion. I think just about any garment could be made to be comfortable. 
They just don’t even try with certain items. 


ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 Balenciaga graffiti clutch


I love this bag!!! The graffiti speaks to me. Rocker chic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Wear 2 for my newest bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299752
> View attachment 4299753


You look so great preggers! Lots of style!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I’m going to try to do the 10 in 31 days too - 4th bag of the month is my H Picotin Vibrato. 
We’ve gone to the post office and the grocery [emoji4]


For a favorite in my wardrobe, it would have to be my Jeanine Payer bangle. I’ve had it for years, but the engraving still moves me. [emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

pdxhb said:


> Busy day here, again! Love catching up with everyone's posts.
> 
> I am not sure I can offer a totally definitive response to favorite item/s but I will try!
> 1) Jewelry - I have been slowly collecting artisan pieces since I was in high school. (a *long* time ago) Some of my favorites include a little pair of mixed metal - 22k and sterling - earrings my dad got for me, a garnet necklace made with hand faceted beads which was originally part of a rope one of my great great aunties wore - it was split to be shared among the nieces at one point in time, and a pair of bohemian garnet earrings my father gave to my mother to go with that necklace. Many other pieces of course, and now I am making jewelry so new memories all the time!
> 2) Shoes. Oh boy shoes. I have pairs I keep strictly because they are interesting. Lately I have been selling some pairs to reduce what my storage space needs are. There are some that I will have a hard time letting go like a pair of silk brocade platform sandals or a pair of Cesare Paciotti motorcycle boots I purchased in Italy. All my shoes tend toward funky and unusual more than haute couture. I just cannot wear the taller platforms or heels any longer without fear of injury, so am trying to embrace sneakers with everything as my new workday look. Adidas Sambarose is my latest favorite style.
> 
> I love clothes but am so unwilling to be uncomfortable that I generally wear an a-line knit skirt with a knit top and sweater in the winter, or with a woven top in the spring/summer. Occasionally I wear a shirt dress in a nice fabric. Any of these with leggings or tights, or paired with flat sandals in the summer. A good jacket and scarf are essential to pulling it all together.


It sounds like you have a great look. And I'm especially intrigued by the description of your artisan jewelry pieces. Unique pieces, especially those with family connections, are so very special. 

What sort of jewelry do you make? 

I hear you about not wanting to wear clothes that hurt!!! Unless The Hubster and I are getting all dressed up (and, honestly, hardly even then) I totally need to be comfortable. I think it's possible to look put together and still pain free. Your outfits sound exactly right.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> well, speaking of silver pieces, these 3 BV are my permanent ones, i take them off only for SPA procedures, i even sleep in them!


Love the double-ring one. (Love all of them, actually!)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m going to try to do the 10 in 31 days too - 4th bag of the month is my H Picotin Vibrato.
> We’ve gone to the post office and the grocery [emoji4]
> View attachment 4299786
> 
> For a favorite in my wardrobe, it would have to be my Jeanine Payer bangle. I’ve had it for years, but the engraving still moves me. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4299787


I don't know about Jeanine Payer bangles. And when I went to her website and clicked on "bracelets" I got an error message.  Is there a wonderful message engraved on it? Did you commission the message???

Love the way you created an extra "handle" on the Picotin with your... um... scarf? twilly? I;ve never seen this done before. What a great idea!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Wear 2 for my newest bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299752
> View attachment 4299753


You look adorable! And the B 25 is the *perfect* size for you. Do you have any other Birkin bags? I was wondering how the size & weight compares.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> And I wish all of us ladies would come together and vow to never buy or wear anything uncomfortable ever again. Then maybe the clothes manufacturers would give us more of what we want beautiful yet comfortable fashion. I think just about any garment could be made to be comfortable.
> They just don’t even try with certain items.


*YES!!!!!*
**


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m feeling under the weather today. So I’ve spent most of the day in bed.  I have too much to do this week and can’t afford this to blow up into something worse.

Anyway, I was thinking that I think I know the next bag I want to get. But, it’s sooooo different from what I usually get that I’m torn. It’s the LV Pochette Metis. Preferably the one with the reverse print.

I never really liked LV canvas bags that much. I’m not a girl who really like brown. And, I’m not crazy about canvas. But, that bag has won me over. Doesn’t hurt that it’s a flap. I looooove flap bags.

_This is why I never say never. I said I would never spend more than $1000 on a bag.  I said I wouldn’t buy premier designer shoes. I said I wouldn’t spend “good” money on SLG’s. I said I couldn’t be happy with less than 50
bags. I said I wouldn’t .... blah blah blah. My words on fashion are as good as the moment they fall out of my mouth. 
_
Anyway,  I’m wondering if I should get the bag this year.  The fact that it’s brown is ok because I’ve started incorporating more blue and cream into my wardrobe (I already have red, pink and white which will work well with brown.) And, now I even have a pair of caramel shoes and a pair of brown boots on the way. So I’m ok there.  

My concern is that it’s been pretty popular and I try to never buy trendy bags.  I don’t like wearing an “it” bag while it’s popular. I can’t quite say why but, it’s not my thing. And, the one thing that IS unwavering about me is that when a trend is dead, I’ll be done carrying the bag.  So, I try to buy bags that are classics, have style and shape that are pretty timeless, or are pretty much under the radar / off the beaten path. 

So it comes down to whether this bag will “age” well. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ElainePG

*Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*

Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!! 

Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.



My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:





Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.

So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!

Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> I completely forgot to comment on your bandana. Bandanas may be among my favorite scarves from Hermes. You are lovely in this! I must say that I think my pup looks cuter in mine than I do.


thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling under the weather today. So I’ve spent most of the day in bed.  I have too much to do this week and can’t afford this to blow up into something worse.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking that I think I know the next bag I want to get. But, it’s sooooo different from what I usually get that I’m torn. It’s the LV Pochette Metis. Preferably the one with the reverse print.
> 
> I never really liked LV canvas bags that much. I’m not a girl who really like brown. And, I’m not crazy about canvas. But, that bag has won me over. Doesn’t hurt that it’s a flap. I looooove flap bags.
> 
> _This is why I never say never. I said I would never spend more than $1000 on a bag.  I said I wouldn’t buy premier designer shoes. I said I wouldn’t spend “good” money on SLG’s. I said I couldn’t be happy with less than 50
> bags. I said I wouldn’t .... blah blah blah. My words on fashion are as good as the moment they fall out of my mouth.
> _
> Anyway,  I’m wondering if I should get the bag this year.  The fact that it’s brown is ok because I’ve started incorporating more blue and cream into my wardrobe (I already have red, pink and white which will work well with brown.) And, now I even have a pair of caramel shoes and a pair of brown boots on the way. So I’m ok there.
> 
> My concern is that it’s been pretty popular and I try to never buy trendy bags.  I don’t like wearing an “it” bag while it’s popular. I can’t quite say why but, it’s not my thing. And, the one thing that IS unwavering about me is that when a trend is dead, I’ll be done carrying the bag.  So, I try to buy bags that are classics, have style and shape that are pretty timeless, or are pretty much under the radar / off the beaten path.
> 
> So it comes down to whether this bag will “age” well. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299799


I'm so sorry you're stuck in bed, Spark. I hope you get over the CC (creeping crud) with just one day spent resting and pushing fluids. I suggest chicken soup. Does it help? It couldn't hurt...

Now. About the bag. I went to the LV web site, and of course immediately fell in love with the red one 



So I put it through my little "bag-analysis-o-meter" and rejected it in just a few minutes, because... even though it IS red... (1) it doesn't have a zipped pocket in the back for keys (an immediate deal-breaker for me); (2) it's just a scotch too small (length and width) as an everyday bag, and I don't need another mini bag; (3) comething about that clasp looks as though it would be fiddly. And I just got finished dealing with a fiddly clasp.

But that's just me. The bag might be the perfect size for you, you might not need a zipped inside pocket for keys, and the clasp might be a breeze for you.

So my advice would be to see if it still makes your heart beat faster when you're NOT stuck in bed, and then you'll know for sure.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My other bag dilemma. (Thanks in advance for patience with me as I continue to dither about this bag. 

Recall that I plan to sell my Ivory Chanel SF jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I struggle with selling because the bag is relatively rare and I doubt I’d ever find it again. And, it’s classic. It will likely be in style 20 years from now so it’s a good bag to have in my collection. 

But, I don’t love it. Never have. Bought it because I felt I “should” have it in my collection. This is the last bag that I bought for that reason, thank goodness. My heart is a better predictor of me using and enjoying a bag than my head. 

Around the same time, I bought this bag - grey lamb sf jumbo with ‘07 bijoux chain. I fell in love with it the minute I saw it online and I adore wearing it. It’s my favorite of all my Chanels and it goes with 90% of my wardrobe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This bag is also relatively hard to find. And it’s also a classic. It feels very special to own it. You’d have to pry this bag out of my cold, dead hands. Lol! 

It’s funny to me that I could have two bags with the same characteristics and have such different feelings about them. 

Every single bit of logic says to sell the ivory. But, I’m struggling mightily. Part of my irrational struggle is that I know I won’t replace it with a Chanel any time soon, if ever. And, I hate to see my Chanel family keep dwindling. (Totally silly I know.) But, I bought a few that I just didn’t love so they needed to go. And, I’m not missing any of them.  That being said, I’m not drawn to buying any others. There are so many amazing designs out there from other brands (Dior and Fendi have been mesmerizing me lately), I hate the fussiness and weight of Chanel double flaps, and I don’t think the newer bags are worth the price from a quality standpoint.  I could see getting a Boy because I do love the look but, the one I have is the “hardest” bag for me to wear in my collection. I have new medium for decent capacity but it’s like a big book on the side of me (it looks huge on me lol!) and the flap is rigid making it a little harder to get into. So, I’m not rushing to buy another. 

Can someone please say something to push me over the edge to sell? I think my BFF was right. If I found a special bag that felt collectible, I’d be more willing to give this up. For example, if I found a bag just like my grey in burgundy, I’d run to sell the ivory. Hmmmm... perhaps I just need to wait til I do.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802



I love this story and I love the bag left open or not!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I don't know about Jeanine Payer bangles. And when I went to her website and clicked on "bracelets" I got an error message.  Is there a wonderful message engraved on it? Did you commission the message???
> 
> Love the way you created an extra "handle" on the Picotin with your... um... scarf? twilly? I;ve never seen this done before. What a great idea!


Alas, JP is no longer in business. When she started a family, she felt there wasn’t enough time to do both. I have several of her pieces, but I wear this one most of all my bracelets. 

“The Apache Blessing 
May the sun bring you new energy by day, 
May the moon softly restore you by night, 
May the rain wash away your worries, 
May the breeze blow new strength into your being, 
May you walk gently thorugh the world and know it's beauty all the days of your life.”

It’s hand engraved on the bangle. [emoji173]️
The twilly handle is something I found on the internet and is SO helpful!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> My other bag dilemma. (Thanks in advance for patience with me as I continue to dither about this bag.
> 
> Recall that I plan to sell my Ivory Chanel SF jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with selling because the bag is relatively rare and I doubt I’d ever find it again. And, it’s classic. It will likely be in style 20 years from now so it’s a good bag to have in my collection.
> 
> But, I don’t love it. Never have. Bought it because I felt I “should” have it in my collection. This is the last bag that I bought for that reason, thank goodness. My heart is a better predictor of me using and enjoying a bag than my head.
> 
> Around the same time, I bought this bag - grey lamb sf jumbo with ‘07 bijoux chain. I fell in love with it the minute I saw it online and I adore wearing it. It’s my favorite of all my Chanels and it goes with 90% of my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299806
> 
> This bag is also relatively hard to find. And it’s also a classic. It feels very special to own it. You’d have to pry this bag out of my cold, dead hands. Lol!
> 
> It’s funny to me that I could have two bags with the same characteristics and have such different feelings about them.
> 
> Every single bit of logic says to sell the ivory. But, I’m struggling mightily. Part of my irrational struggle is that I know I won’t replace it with a Chanel any time soon, if ever. And, I hate to see my Chanel family keep dwindling. (Totally silly I know.) But, I bought a few that I just didn’t love so they needed to go. And, I’m not missing any of them.  That being said, I’m not drawn to buying any others. There are so many amazing designs out there from other brands (Dior and Fendi have been mesmerizing me lately), I hate the fussiness and weight of Chanel double flaps, and I don’t think the newer bags are worth the price from a quality standpoint.  I could see getting a Boy because I do love the look but, the one I have is the “hardest” bag for me to wear in my collection. I have new medium for decent capacity but it’s like a big book on the side of me (it looks huge on me lol!) and the flap is rigid making it a little harder to get into. So, I’m not rushing to buy another.
> 
> Can someone please say something to push me over the edge to sell? I think my BFF was right. If I found a special bag that felt collectible, I’d be more willing to give this up. For example, if I found a bag just like my grey in burgundy, I’d run to sell the ivory. Hmmmm... perhaps I just need to wait til I do.


sell it! 
it keeps your money stuck, better sell it and keep the $$ ready for something that you will LOVE unconditionally!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling under the weather today. So I’ve spent most of the day in bed.  I have too much to do this week and can’t afford this to blow up into something worse.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking that I think I know the next bag I want to get. But, it’s sooooo different from what I usually get that I’m torn. It’s the LV Pochette Metis. Preferably the one with the reverse print.
> 
> I never really liked LV canvas bags that much. I’m not a girl who really like brown. And, I’m not crazy about canvas. But, that bag has won me over. Doesn’t hurt that it’s a flap. I looooove flap bags.
> 
> _This is why I never say never. I said I would never spend more than $1000 on a bag.  I said I wouldn’t buy premier designer shoes. I said I wouldn’t spend “good” money on SLG’s. I said I couldn’t be happy with less than 50
> bags. I said I wouldn’t .... blah blah blah. My words on fashion are as good as the moment they fall out of my mouth.
> _
> Anyway,  I’m wondering if I should get the bag this year.  The fact that it’s brown is ok because I’ve started incorporating more blue and cream into my wardrobe (I already have red, pink and white which will work well with brown.) And, now I even have a pair of caramel shoes and a pair of brown boots on the way. So I’m ok there.
> 
> My concern is that it’s been pretty popular and I try to never buy trendy bags.  I don’t like wearing an “it” bag while it’s popular. I can’t quite say why but, it’s not my thing. And, the one thing that IS unwavering about me is that when a trend is dead, I’ll be done carrying the bag.  So, I try to buy bags that are classics, have style and shape that are pretty timeless, or are pretty much under the radar / off the beaten path.
> 
> So it comes down to whether this bag will “age” well. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299799



Ugh - sorry you’re not feeling well, but you’re doing exactly the right thing by staying in bed! 

I like the bag itself, but don’t care so much for the lighter brown reverse print. It’s very tannish brown. I think I’d have to see it in real life to know how that color looks. 
(Love it in red tho! )


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802


I’m really glad you kept this bag. I’m not a rockstud fan in general but I absolutely LOVE this bag of yours. It’s beautiful and just seems super cool. 


ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry you're stuck in bed, Spark. I hope you get over the CC (creeping crud) with just one day spent resting and pushing fluids. I suggest chicken soup. Does it help? It couldn't hurt...
> 
> Now. About the bag. I went to the LV web site, and of course immediately fell in love with the red one
> View attachment 4299826
> 
> So I put it through my little "bag-analysis-o-meter" and rejected it in just a few minutes, because... even though it IS red... (1) it doesn't have a zipped pocket in the back for keys (an immediate deal-breaker for me); (2) it's just a scotch too small (length and width) as an everyday bag, and I don't need another mini bag; (3) comething about that clasp looks as though it would be fiddly. And I just got finished dealing with a fiddly clasp.
> 
> But that's just me. The bag might be the perfect size for you, you might not need a zipped inside pocket for keys, and the clasp might be a breeze for you.
> 
> So my advice would be to see if it still makes your heart beat faster when you're NOT stuck in bed, and then you'll know for sure.


Mr. S brought the crud home from his business trip and I’ve finally succumbed.   Chicken soup is a good idea. 

I wish I could see this in person. I don’t need any more smallish bags. I could live without the back pocket and clasps usually don’t bother me. I think the divided sections may be an issues as I typically don’t ever like divided sections. 

I think you’re right. I need to thinkna while longer and perhaps see one in person. This would be a big departure from what I buy so I need to be sure.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802



Perfect! I really like it both ways! 
I’m glad it’s back in your graces!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Alas, JP is no longer in business. When she started a family, she felt there wasn’t enough time to do both. I have several of her pieces, but I wear this one most of all my bracelets.
> 
> “The Apache Blessing
> May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> May the moon softly restore you by night,
> May the rain wash away your worries,
> May the breeze blow new strength into your being,
> May you walk gently thorugh the world and know it's beauty all the days of your life.”
> 
> It’s hand engraved on the bangle. [emoji173]️
> The twilly handle is something I found on the internet and is SO helpful!


Love this blessing. Thank you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My other bag dilemma. (Thanks in advance for patience with me as I continue to dither about this bag.
> 
> Recall that I plan to sell my Ivory Chanel SF jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with selling because the bag is relatively rare and I doubt I’d ever find it again. And, it’s classic. It will likely be in style 20 years from now so it’s a good bag to have in my collection.
> 
> But, I don’t love it. Never have. Bought it because I felt I “should” have it in my collection. This is the last bag that I bought for that reason, thank goodness. My heart is a better predictor of me using and enjoying a bag than my head.
> 
> Around the same time, I bought this bag - grey lamb sf jumbo with ‘07 bijoux chain. I fell in love with it the minute I saw it online and I adore wearing it. It’s my favorite of all my Chanels and it goes with 90% of my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299806
> 
> This bag is also relatively hard to find. And it’s also a classic. It feels very special to own it. You’d have to pry this bag out of my cold, dead hands. Lol!
> 
> It’s funny to me that I could have two bags with the same characteristics and have such different feelings about them.
> 
> Every single bit of logic says to sell the ivory. But, I’m struggling mightily. Part of my irrational struggle is that I know I won’t replace it with a Chanel any time soon, if ever. And, I hate to see my Chanel family keep dwindling. (Totally silly I know.) But, I bought a few that I just didn’t love so they needed to go. And, I’m not missing any of them.  That being said, I’m not drawn to buying any others. There are so many amazing designs out there from other brands (Dior and Fendi have been mesmerizing me lately), I hate the fussiness and weight of Chanel double flaps, and I don’t think the newer bags are worth the price from a quality standpoint.  I could see getting a Boy because I do love the look but, the one I have is the “hardest” bag for me to wear in my collection. I have new medium for decent capacity but it’s like a big book on the side of me (it looks huge on me lol!) and the flap is rigid making it a little harder to get into. So, I’m not rushing to buy another.
> 
> Can someone please say something to push me over the edge to sell? I think my BFF was right. If I found a special bag that felt collectible, I’d be more willing to give this up. For example, if I found a bag just like my grey in burgundy, I’d run to sell the ivory. Hmmmm... perhaps I just need to wait til I do.



There you go! Keep it till you find it’s replacement. [emoji4]


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> You look so great preggers! Lots of style!


You’re sweet. Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> You look adorable! And the B 25 is the *perfect* size for you. Do you have any other Birkin bags? I was wondering how the size & weight compares.


I’ve had all 3 sizes, 25, 30, and 35. The 35’s are heavy. They’re lovely but people who put many things inside them must have a hard time carrying them around for long periods of time. I carry a small amount in my bags and the 25 and 30 are perfectly fine. I used my 36 for travel and it was heavy but worked well for that purpose.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Perfect! I really like it both ways!
> I’m glad it’s back in your graces!


I agree, I like it clasped as well. So when I'm going out and NOT running errands (like, if The Hubster and I are going out for a meal, or to the movies) then I can clasp it up and just leave it that way for a couple of hours.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling under the weather today. So I’ve spent most of the day in bed.  I have too much to do this week and can’t afford this to blow up into something worse.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking that I think I know the next bag I want to get. But, it’s sooooo different from what I usually get that I’m torn. It’s the LV Pochette Metis. Preferably the one with the reverse print.
> 
> I never really liked LV canvas bags that much. I’m not a girl who really like brown. And, I’m not crazy about canvas. But, that bag has won me over. Doesn’t hurt that it’s a flap. I looooove flap bags.
> 
> _This is why I never say never. I said I would never spend more than $1000 on a bag.  I said I wouldn’t buy premier designer shoes. I said I wouldn’t spend “good” money on SLG’s. I said I couldn’t be happy with less than 50
> bags. I said I wouldn’t .... blah blah blah. My words on fashion are as good as the moment they fall out of my mouth.
> _
> Anyway,  I’m wondering if I should get the bag this year.  The fact that it’s brown is ok because I’ve started incorporating more blue and cream into my wardrobe (I already have red, pink and white which will work well with brown.) And, now I even have a pair of caramel shoes and a pair of brown boots on the way. So I’m ok there.
> 
> My concern is that it’s been pretty popular and I try to never buy trendy bags.  I don’t like wearing an “it” bag while it’s popular. I can’t quite say why but, it’s not my thing. And, the one thing that IS unwavering about me is that when a trend is dead, I’ll be done carrying the bag.  So, I try to buy bags that are classics, have style and shape that are pretty timeless, or are pretty much under the radar / off the beaten path.
> 
> So it comes down to whether this bag will “age” well. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299799


There are many different color options in leather, if you’re afraid of it being too trendy. I really like the mono and reverse mono but it is definitely a very popular bag. They also have new options with braided handles that I thought were nice! From what I see, it’s a very usable and versatile bag. People who have them seem to love them! So, I think it could be a worthwhile purchased.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m feeling under the weather today. So I’ve spent most of the day in bed.  I have too much to do this week and can’t afford this to blow up into something worse.
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking that I think I know the next bag I want to get. But, it’s sooooo different from what I usually get that I’m torn. It’s the LV Pochette Metis. Preferably the one with the reverse print.
> 
> I never really liked LV canvas bags that much. I’m not a girl who really like brown. And, I’m not crazy about canvas. But, that bag has won me over. Doesn’t hurt that it’s a flap. I looooove flap bags.
> 
> _This is why I never say never. I said I would never spend more than $1000 on a bag.  I said I wouldn’t buy premier designer shoes. I said I wouldn’t spend “good” money on SLG’s. I said I couldn’t be happy with less than 50
> bags. I said I wouldn’t .... blah blah blah. My words on fashion are as good as the moment they fall out of my mouth.
> _
> Anyway,  I’m wondering if I should get the bag this year.  The fact that it’s brown is ok because I’ve started incorporating more blue and cream into my wardrobe (I already have red, pink and white which will work well with brown.) And, now I even have a pair of caramel shoes and a pair of brown boots on the way. So I’m ok there.
> 
> My concern is that it’s been pretty popular and I try to never buy trendy bags.  I don’t like wearing an “it” bag while it’s popular. I can’t quite say why but, it’s not my thing. And, the one thing that IS unwavering about me is that when a trend is dead, I’ll be done carrying the bag.  So, I try to buy bags that are classics, have style and shape that are pretty timeless, or are pretty much under the radar / off the beaten path.
> 
> So it comes down to whether this bag will “age” well. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299799


I really don't like it. I know a lot of people love it. I do think it is trendy. I think most signature is and this one is more trendy because of the two prints. I think  it is too busy. But if you love it, then it might be great for you.


ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802


I love this success story!


Sparkletastic said:


> My other bag dilemma. (Thanks in advance for patience with me as I continue to dither about this bag.
> 
> Recall that I plan to sell my Ivory Chanel SF jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with selling because the bag is relatively rare and I doubt I’d ever find it again. And, it’s classic. It will likely be in style 20 years from now so it’s a good bag to have in my collection.
> 
> But, I don’t love it. Never have. Bought it because I felt I “should” have it in my collection. This is the last bag that I bought for that reason, thank goodness. My heart is a better predictor of me using and enjoying a bag than my head.
> 
> Around the same time, I bought this bag - grey lamb sf jumbo with ‘07 bijoux chain. I fell in love with it the minute I saw it online and I adore wearing it. It’s my favorite of all my Chanels and it goes with 90% of my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299806
> 
> This bag is also relatively hard to find. And it’s also a classic. It feels very special to own it. You’d have to pry this bag out of my cold, dead hands. Lol!
> 
> It’s funny to me that I could have two bags with the same characteristics and have such different feelings about them.
> 
> Every single bit of logic says to sell the ivory. But, I’m struggling mightily. Part of my irrational struggle is that I know I won’t replace it with a Chanel any time soon, if ever. And, I hate to see my Chanel family keep dwindling. (Totally silly I know.) But, I bought a few that I just didn’t love so they needed to go. And, I’m not missing any of them.  That being said, I’m not drawn to buying any others. There are so many amazing designs out there from other brands (Dior and Fendi have been mesmerizing me lately), I hate the fussiness and weight of Chanel double flaps, and I don’t think the newer bags are worth the price from a quality standpoint.  I could see getting a Boy because I do love the look but, the one I have is the “hardest” bag for me to wear in my collection. I have new medium for decent capacity but it’s like a big book on the side of me (it looks huge on me lol!) and the flap is rigid making it a little harder to get into. So, I’m not rushing to buy another.
> 
> Can someone please say something to push me over the edge to sell? I think my BFF was right. If I found a special bag that felt collectible, I’d be more willing to give this up. For example, if I found a bag just like my grey in burgundy, I’d run to sell the ivory. Hmmmm... perhaps I just need to wait til I do.


Sell it already! You don't love it, you never will.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I’ve always liked the SoKelly! It’s a casual and refined;  low key yet still has presence. Love the color combo.  Would  you post a modeling shot? Please?


Hi essiedub, what a beautiful description. Funny you should ask for a modeling pic, I tried to take a selfie earlier with this bag and scarf when I took the shot I ultimately ended up posting. I deleted them - I am terrible at bag selfies. For you, I will try taking another mod shot.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802


It’s lovely!! Congratulations on making the right decision for you!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802


Yay, this is a beautiful bag. I’m glad you figured out what was bugging you about the bag, chose to love it and keep it! Congratulations on your “new” bag, she’s a winner!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> My other bag dilemma. (Thanks in advance for patience with me as I continue to dither about this bag.
> 
> Recall that I plan to sell my Ivory Chanel SF jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with selling because the bag is relatively rare and I doubt I’d ever find it again. And, it’s classic. It will likely be in style 20 years from now so it’s a good bag to have in my collection.
> 
> But, I don’t love it. Never have. Bought it because I felt I “should” have it in my collection. This is the last bag that I bought for that reason, thank goodness. My heart is a better predictor of me using and enjoying a bag than my head.
> 
> Around the same time, I bought this bag - grey lamb sf jumbo with ‘07 bijoux chain. I fell in love with it the minute I saw it online and I adore wearing it. It’s my favorite of all my Chanels and it goes with 90% of my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299806
> 
> This bag is also relatively hard to find. And it’s also a classic. It feels very special to own it. You’d have to pry this bag out of my cold, dead hands. Lol!
> 
> It’s funny to me that I could have two bags with the same characteristics and have such different feelings about them.
> 
> Every single bit of logic says to sell the ivory. But, I’m struggling mightily. Part of my irrational struggle is that I know I won’t replace it with a Chanel any time soon, if ever. And, I hate to see my Chanel family keep dwindling. (Totally silly I know.) But, I bought a few that I just didn’t love so they needed to go. And, I’m not missing any of them.  That being said, I’m not drawn to buying any others. There are so many amazing designs out there from other brands (Dior and Fendi have been mesmerizing me lately), I hate the fussiness and weight of Chanel double flaps, and I don’t think the newer bags are worth the price from a quality standpoint.  I could see getting a Boy because I do love the look but, the one I have is the “hardest” bag for me to wear in my collection. I have new medium for decent capacity but it’s like a big book on the side of me (it looks huge on me lol!) and the flap is rigid making it a little harder to get into. So, I’m not rushing to buy another.
> 
> Can someone please say something to push me over the edge to sell? I think my BFF was right. If I found a special bag that felt collectible, I’d be more willing to give this up. For example, if I found a bag just like my grey in burgundy, I’d run to sell the ivory. Hmmmm... perhaps I just need to wait til I do.


I definitely don’t want you to regret it but I think you should sell it if you don’t absolutely love it. Could you make room now for that special piece that you know would be better suited for your collection?


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m going to try to do the 10 in 31 days too - 4th bag of the month is my H Picotin Vibrato.
> We’ve gone to the post office and the grocery [emoji4]
> View attachment 4299786
> 
> For a favorite in my wardrobe, it would have to be my Jeanine Payer bangle. I’ve had it for years, but the engraving still moves me. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4299787


I looooooooooove your pico! It is goregous. Never thought of using a twilly like that as a strap. I usually use a kelly strap. I am going to need to try this!


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> I looooooooooove your pico! It is goregous. Never thought of using a twilly like that as a strap. I usually use a kelly strap. I am going to need to try this!



Thank you! It’s such a fun and cute purse! [emoji253]


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802


Glad you came to a compromise so you could love the bag. I keep many of my bags opened when in use and I live in the city. It is such a pain to close almost every bag!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m going to try to do the 10 in 31 days too - 4th bag of the month is my H Picotin Vibrato.
> We’ve gone to the post office and the grocery [emoji4]
> View attachment 4299786
> 
> For a favorite in my wardrobe, it would have to be my Jeanine Payer bangle. I’ve had it for years, but the engraving still moves me. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4299787


I like your Picotin Vibrato, great colours. Your JP bangle poem/ prayer is lovely!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> sell it!
> it keeps your money stuck, better sell it and keep the $$ ready for something that you will LOVE unconditionally!


+1


Rhl2987 said:


> I definitely don’t want you to regret it but I think you should sell it if you don’t absolutely love it. Could you make room now for that special piece that you know would be better suited for your collection?


+1 @Sparkletastic


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> My other bag dilemma. (Thanks in advance for patience with me as I continue to dither about this bag.
> 
> Recall that I plan to sell my Ivory Chanel SF jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with selling because the bag is relatively rare and I doubt I’d ever find it again. And, it’s classic. It will likely be in style 20 years from now so it’s a good bag to have in my collection.
> 
> But, I don’t love it. Never have. Bought it because I felt I “should” have it in my collection. This is the last bag that I bought for that reason, thank goodness. My heart is a better predictor of me using and enjoying a bag than my head.
> 
> Around the same time, I bought this bag - grey lamb sf jumbo with ‘07 bijoux chain. I fell in love with it the minute I saw it online and I adore wearing it. It’s my favorite of all my Chanels and it goes with 90% of my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299806
> 
> This bag is also relatively hard to find. And it’s also a classic. It feels very special to own it. You’d have to pry this bag out of my cold, dead hands. Lol!
> 
> It’s funny to me that I could have two bags with the same characteristics and have such different feelings about them.
> 
> Every single bit of logic says to sell the ivory. But, I’m struggling mightily. Part of my irrational struggle is that I know I won’t replace it with a Chanel any time soon, if ever. And, I hate to see my Chanel family keep dwindling. (Totally silly I know.) But, I bought a few that I just didn’t love so they needed to go. And, I’m not missing any of them.  That being said, I’m not drawn to buying any others. There are so many amazing designs out there from other brands (Dior and Fendi have been mesmerizing me lately), I hate the fussiness and weight of Chanel double flaps, and I don’t think the newer bags are worth the price from a quality standpoint.  I could see getting a Boy because I do love the look but, the one I have is the “hardest” bag for me to wear in my collection. I have new medium for decent capacity but it’s like a big book on the side of me (it looks huge on me lol!) and the flap is rigid making it a little harder to get into. So, I’m not rushing to buy another.
> 
> Can someone please say something to push me over the edge to sell? I think my BFF was right. If I found a special bag that felt collectible, I’d be more willing to give this up. For example, if I found a bag just like my grey in burgundy, I’d run to sell the ivory. Hmmmm... perhaps I just need to wait til I do.


If it helps, I had a similar dilemma. My most used bag is my bambou (bright green) 32 kelly. I wear a lot of black/grey/navy in the winter/fall and a lot of items with blue in it in the summer/spring. So this bag goes with practical everything I own except red - I look like a walking Christmas card lol! I have a few other Kelly’s I also love. However, I purchased a trench (think Burberry trench coat colour) kelly 32 a few years ago thinking it would be another perfect bag since it filled a whole colour wise in my bag collection. I even sold my beige chanel after getting it thinking they were so close in colour and use. What I did not admit was I never unused that Chanel. Beige is not a bag colour that works for me. So that trench kelly sat unused for years until I finally realized it just didn’t work. So I can totally understand how 2 of the same bags can spark different feels in you. If the bag does not work now why would you hang on with the chance it would work in the future?


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> If it helps, I had a similar dilemma. My most used bag is my bambou (bright green) 32 kelly. I wear a lot of black/grey/navy in the winter/fall and a lot of items with blue in it in the summer/spring. So this bag goes with practical everything I own except red - I look like a walking Christmas card lol! I have a few other Kelly’s I also love. However, I purchased a trench (think Burberry trench coat colour) kelly 32 a few years ago thinking it would be another perfect bag since it filled a whole colour wise in my bag collection. I even sold my beige chanel after getting it thinking they were so close in colour and use. What I did not admit was I never unused that Chanel. Beige is not a bag colour that works for me. So that trench kelly sat unused for years until I finally realized it just didn’t work. So I can totally understand how 2 of the same bags can spark different feels in you. If the bag does not work now why would you hang on with the chance it would work in the future?


Well said and great realization. Bamboo is a beautiful colour.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> If it helps, I had a similar dilemma. My most used bag is my bambou (bright green) 32 kelly. I wear a lot of black/grey/navy in the winter/fall and a lot of items with blue in it in the summer/spring. So this bag goes with practical everything I own except red - I look like a walking Christmas card lol! I have a few other Kelly’s I also love. However, I purchased a trench (think Burberry trench coat colour) kelly 32 a few years ago thinking it would be another perfect bag since it filled a whole colour wise in my bag collection. I even sold my beige chanel after getting it thinking they were so close in colour and use. What I did not admit was I never unused that Chanel. Beige is not a bag colour that works for me. So that trench kelly sat unused for years until I finally realized it just didn’t work. So I can totally understand how 2 of the same bags can spark different feels in you. If the bag does not work now why would you hang on with the chance it would work in the future?


Oddly enough, I had this same issue with a trench Kelly 28! Holy cow it’s such a pretty color but it was too beige-y for me!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Oddly enough, I had this same issue with a trench Kelly 28! Holy cow it’s such a pretty color but it was too beige-y for me!


Lol! I still love the colour but I just could not make it work! No more beige bags for me.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> Ugh - sorry you’re not feeling well, but you’re doing exactly the right thing by staying in bed!
> 
> I like the bag itself, but don’t care so much for the lighter brown reverse print. It’s very tannish brown. I think I’d have to see it in real life to know how that color looks.
> (Love it in red tho! )



@Sparkletastic 
+ 1
I plan to get a black pochette metis this year. I don't like the reverse mono. Also love it in red. I've tried fitting my things in it, in the store and it works perfectly for me, so along with the YSL WOC, the black  PM is solidly on my wish list for this year


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Yay, this is a beautiful bag. I’m glad you figured out what was bugging you about the bag, chose to love it and keep it! Congratulations on your “new” bag, she’s a winner!


@ElainePG 

So happy to hear that you love your north - south rockstud again!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I really don't like it. I know a lot of people love it. I do think it is trendy. I think most signature is and this one is more trendy because of the two prints. I think  it is too busy. But if you love it, then it might be great for you.
> 
> I love this success story!
> 
> Sell it already! You don't love it, you never will.


Re: the LV bag. I think I was having a brain burp. After thinking about it, I realize it isn’t for me. I don’t think mono is ever going to work out well for me. I don’t like it with black / cool / blue undertoned colors which is the bulk of my wardrobe. My other issue is the gold hardware. I don’t like mixing metals and I don’t have a lot to “support” gold hardware. I have a few bags with ghw already and don’t want to steal wear opportunity from them. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I definitely don’t want you to regret it but I think you should sell it if you don’t absolutely love it. Could you make room now for that special piece that you know would be better suited for your collection?


Yes. I really should.  


lynne_ross said:


> If it helps, I had a similar dilemma. My most used bag is my bambou (bright green) 32 kelly. I wear a lot of black/grey/navy in the winter/fall and a lot of items with blue in it in the summer/spring. So this bag goes with practical everything I own except red - I look like a walking Christmas card lol! I have a few other Kelly’s I also love. However, I purchased a trench (think Burberry trench coat colour) kelly 32 a few years ago thinking it would be another perfect bag since it filled a whole colour wise in my bag collection. I even sold my beige chanel after getting it thinking they were so close in colour and use. What I did not admit was I never unused that Chanel. Beige is not a bag colour that works for me. So that trench kelly sat unused for years until I finally realized it just didn’t work. So I can totally understand how 2 of the same bags can spark different feels in you. If the bag does not work now why would you hang on with the chance it would work in the future?


You are all giving me the advice I’d give someone else.  I’m a huge proponent of selling whatever we don’t use or love. Why is it so hard when the shoe  is on _my _foot?  Lol! 

I’m going to spend the evening listing things. End of story. This is stupid. I’m spending more mental energy on stuff I don’t really love than restyling and playing with the things I do. #wakeupdumbbunny


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Re: the LV bag. I think I was having a brain burp. After thinking about it, I realize it isn’t for me. I don’t think mono is ever going to work out well for me. I don’t like it with black / cool / blue undertoned colors which is the bulk of my wardrobe. My other issue is the gold hardware. I don’t like mixing metals and I don’t have a lot to “support” gold hardware. I have a few bags with ghw already and don’t want to steal wear opportunity from them.
> Yes. I really should.
> You are all giving me the advice I’d give someone else.  I’m a huge proponent of selling whatever we don’t use or love. Why is it so hard when the shoe  is on _my _foot?  Lol!
> 
> I’m going to spend the evening listing things. End of story. This is stupid. I’m spending more mental energy on stuff I don’t really love than restyling and playing with the things I do. #wakeupdumbbunny


Bingo! I spent soooo much energy on trying to figure out if I should sell the bag or not. I actually felt relief when it sold and have not regretted or thought about - besides when these discussions come up. So if anything sell it and free up the mental space.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Sparkletastic
> + 1
> I plan to get a black pochette metis this year. I don't like the reverse mono. Also love it in red. I've tried fitting my things in it, in the store and it works perfectly for me, so along with the YSL WOC, the black  PM is solidly on my wish list for this year


For some reason the black and red don’t speak to me. I think it’s possibly the gold hardware?

I’m all over getting the YSL WOC. It’s the cutest gold one I’ve seen so far.  Ladies in my city wear a lot of YSL and it always looks chic. I’m not a huge fan of the brand since I had issues with my so black mono cabas and have read of other quality issues with the brand on tPF. But, I really love their designs. This is why I want to get one preloved. I don’t feel the quality is there to justify full price. Right now the only premier brands I can feel good about buying new from a quality to price standpoint are ones that oddly don’t resell well (Dior, Gucci, BV, Fendi etc.). I’d add Hermes at the top of quality and resale lists but, I’m not a big Hermes fan. I think LV is also great on these metrics but I haven’t really fallen in love with much they have to offer.

I think it’s so interesting how we all buy for different reasons. For me, I have to have style I love, great quality, resale value and some measure of style staying power (7 years ish). Whenever I compromise on one or more of these, I always regret it.

Ok, ladies. I’m back on Pause Peninsula in my underground crypt.  I received four great bags last year. I need to sit tight until something ah-ma-zing crosses my path.  Back to shopping my closet. 

<slinks off to sell / donate unwanted and unliked crud>


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Yay, this is a beautiful bag. *I’m glad you figured out what was bugging you about the bag*, chose to love it and keep it! Congratulations on your “new” bag, she’s a winner!


That's why I love this thread!!! I've had the bag since the summer of 2016, and it was never quite right. But I couldn't put my finger on what the problem was. The "love it or list it" challenge pushed me to really focus on what was and wasn't working for me, and... what an easy fix it turned out to be!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Glad you came to a compromise so you could love the bag. *I keep many of my bags opened when in use* and I live in the city. It is such a pain to close almost every bag!


I do the same thing, so I don't know why I didn't think of this solution a long time ago!  I never zip up my three Balenciagas, for example.


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> oh, of course! how could i forget? my left hand is 'cuffed' permanently, too!
> great that you realized that on time, it would be a total shame to have that treasure lost for ever!!
> do you prefer the light gold as white gold, or pale yellow?



Pale yellow is the most “gold” I can go. Real yellow gold still scare me unless it’s for fine jewelry and I’m wearing it to a formal event, then that’s the only quality I’ll accept. On daily life, I prefer light gold.


----------



## whateve

4 of 10 in 31
2nd newest bag
vintage BV
	

		
			
		

		
	



I really didn't want to move out of my BV baseball hobo, but I did so I could do the challenge. I love this bag's color. I've had trouble getting used to the two compartments. I finally decided to put all the stuff I use rarely on one side and the other stuff on the other, and then put a charm on the zipper pull so I can tell them apart.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Hi essiedub, what a beautiful description. Funny you should ask for a modeling pic, I tried to take a selfie earlier with this bag and scarf when I took the shot I ultimately ended up posting. I deleted them - I am terrible at bag selfies. For you, I will try taking another mod shot.


Thanks morebags! Yes selfies are quite challenging. I always come out blurry. I did figure out to photograph the mirror vs. a true selfie. Thanks for trying again!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> 4 of 10 in 31
> 2nd newest bag
> vintage BV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300204
> 
> I really didn't want to move out of my BV baseball hobo, but I did so I could do the challenge. I love this bag's color. I've had trouble getting used to the two compartments. I finally decided to put all the stuff I use rarely on one side and the other stuff on the other, and then put a charm on the zipper pull so I can tell them apart.


I am glad you pulled it out, it’s a beautiful colour!


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> It sounds like you have a great look. And I'm especially intrigued by the description of your artisan jewelry pieces. Unique pieces, especially those with family connections, are so very special.
> 
> What sort of jewelry do you make?
> 
> I hear you about not wanting to wear clothes that hurt!!! Unless The Hubster and I are getting all dressed up (and, honestly, hardly even then) I totally need to be comfortable. I think it's possible to look put together and still pain free. Your outfits sound exactly right.



I am in the process of getting back into the studio after a couple years focused on my day job. I make silver jewelry with aspirations to work in gold more often - I want to do wedding rings and may end up doing some casting to support that idea. That idea is the focus of my business development for 2019. My design focus is on untreated stones that are irregular (aka "native") cuts - love turquoise, lapis, chrysoprase, garnet, and tourmaline primarily. I love making earrings with briolettes and either pearls or gemstone beads.  My current project is a sterling silver ring which will be set with a piece of fossil coral. It will be a tad, ahem, large; since it is very much a practice piece my plan is just to keep it. Will share a photo when I am done, but for the moment I have some process shots on my insta. https://www.instagram.com/harriedrabbit/


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> And I wish all of us ladies would come together and vow to never buy or wear anything uncomfortable ever again. Then maybe the clothes manufacturers would give us more of what we want beautiful yet comfortable fashion. I think just about any garment could be made to be comfortable.
> They just don’t even try with certain items.


Exactly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdxhb

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m going to try to do the 10 in 31 days too - 4th bag of the month is my H Picotin Vibrato.
> We’ve gone to the post office and the grocery [emoji4]
> View attachment 4299786
> 
> For a favorite in my wardrobe, it would have to be my Jeanine Payer bangle. I’ve had it for years, but the engraving still moves me. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4299787


Beautiful!!!
I think Janine Payer's work is so lovely. That bracelet looks just perfect on you.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really glad you kept this bag. I’m not a rockstud fan in general but I absolutely LOVE this bag of yours. It’s beautiful and just seems super cool.
> Mr. S brought the crud home from his business trip and I’ve finally succumbed.   Chicken soup is a good idea.
> 
> I wish I could see this in person. I don’t need any more smallish bags. I could live without the back pocket and clasps usually don’t bother me. I think the divided sections may be an issues as I typically don’t ever like divided sections.
> 
> I think you’re right. I need to thinkna while longer and perhaps see one in person. This would be a big departure from what I buy so I need to be sure.



Feel better soon!


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802


Great solution! Plus I think this just compliments the overall aesthetic of the bag.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> That's why I love this thread!!! I've had the bag since the summer of 2016, and it was never quite right. But I couldn't put my finger on what the problem was. The "love it or list it" challenge pushed me to really focus on what was and wasn't working for me, and... what an easy fix it turned out to be!


Glad to know the challenge helped you rediscover this bag!


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> #wakeupdumbbunny



*You are smartbunny!!!!!*
IMO our process takes what it takes and that includes considering whether to purchase or sell from different angles. I think that it takes time to get to the root of our personal stance on the messaging we get from all around us regarding why we "should" keep something vs why we actually desire and enjoy the experience of the thing and how that is at least one starting point to assess value. Sharing just a snippet of my own journey with stuff, I realized I harbor a subtle resistance to selling something that was perhaps a mistaken purchase similar to the way I might resist selling clothing that does not fit any longer. There is a certain amount of unease contemplating what I will do *without* that stuff in my path every day. Weird, huh? 



Sparkletastic said:


> I think it’s so interesting how we all buy for different reasons. For me, I have to have style I love, great quality, resale value and some measure of style staying power (7 years ish). Whenever I compromise on one or more of these, I always regret it.
> 
> Ok, ladies. I’m back on Pause Peninsula in my underground crypt.  I received four great bags last year. I need to sit tight until something ah-ma-zing crosses my path.  Back to shopping my closet.
> 
> <slinks off to sell / donate unwanted and unliked crud>



I admire how clear you are on this!!!


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> I used to have a very delicate bracelet full of small elephant charms and a bracelet made by forging old coins together that used to belong to my grandma (paternity side) that I wear all the time, too. I had to take my grand ma’s bracelet one day when one of the hoops that link the coins together broke. Lucky me I found out before I lost that bracelet forever.
> I took off the elephant charm bracelet when I have DD.
> 
> I’m a silver girl, but I seem to prefer light gold more lately. I don’t know why.



Oo, that sounds like a nice save! I am curious to see the elephant. 

I have had a metal preference change over the last 5 or more years. It's funny, as I was resolutely a yellow gold person but now seem to be equally OK with just about any metals.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> 
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> View attachment 4299802



I love that this was such an easy fix! Congrats on your “new” bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

pdxhb said:


> I am in the process of getting back into the studio after a couple years focused on my day job. I make silver jewelry with aspirations to work in gold more often - I want to do wedding rings and may end up doing some casting to support that idea. That idea is the focus of my business development for 2019. My design focus is on untreated stones that are irregular (aka "native") cuts - love turquoise, lapis, chrysoprase, garnet, and tourmaline primarily. I love making earrings with briolettes and either pearls or gemstone beads.  My current project is a sterling silver ring which will be set with a piece of fossil coral. It will be a tad, ahem, large; since it is very much a practice piece my plan is just to keep it. Will share a photo when I am done, but for the moment I have some process shots on my insta. https://www.instagram.com/harriedrabbit/



Please do share a photo when it’s done! It’s funny this came up here, because I’m taking a beginning jewelry making class at the end of the month. It’s something I’ve wanted to do for years. The class works in silver so looking at your Instagram pics is inspiring for me!


----------



## essiedub

pdxhb said:


> Busy day here, again! Love catching up with everyone's posts.
> 
> I am not sure I can offer a totally definitive response to favorite item/s but I will try!
> 1) Jewelry - I have been slowly collecting artisan pieces since I was in high school. (a *long* time ago) Some of my favorites include a little pair of mixed metal - 22k and sterling - earrings my dad got for me, a garnet necklace made with hand faceted beads which was originally part of a rope one of my great great aunties wore - it was split to be shared among the nieces at one point in time, and a pair of bohemian garnet earrings my father gave to my mother to go with that necklace. Many other pieces of course, and now I am making jewelry so new memories all the time!
> 2) Shoes. Oh boy shoes. I have pairs I keep strictly because they are interesting. Lately I have been selling some pairs to reduce what my storage space needs are. There are some that I will have a hard time letting go like a pair of silk brocade platform sandals or a pair of Cesare Paciotti motorcycle boots I purchased in Italy. All my shoes tend toward funky and unusual more than haute couture. I just cannot wear the taller platforms or heels any longer without fear of injury, so am trying to embrace sneakers with everything as my new workday look. Adidas Sambarose is my latest favorite style.
> 
> I love clothes but am so unwilling to be uncomfortable that I generally wear an a-line knit skirt with a knit top and sweater in the winter, or with a woven top in the spring/summer. Occasionally I wear a shirt dress in a nice fabric. Any of these with leggings or tights, or paired with flat sandals in the summer. A good jacket and scarf are essential to pulling it all together.


Ooh neat! Can you post a few of your “stricty interesting” footwear?


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> I used to have a very delicate bracelet full of small elephant charms and a bracelet made by forging old coins together that used to belong to my grandma (paternity side) that I wear all the time, too. I had to take my grand ma’s bracelet one day when one of the hoops that link the coins together broke. Lucky me I found out before I lost that bracelet forever.
> I took off the elephant charm bracelet when I have DD.
> 
> I’m a silver girl, but I seem to prefer light gold more lately. I don’t know why.



I’d love to see the elephant charm bracelet. My mother had an aunt who loved elephants and had little figurines and some elephant-themed jewelry. I love elephants as well. I wonder if my mother still has her aunt’s stuff.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Alas, JP is no longer in business. When she started a family, she felt there wasn’t enough time to do both. I have several of her pieces, but I wear this one most of all my bracelets.
> 
> “The Apache Blessing
> May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> May the moon softly restore you by night,
> May the rain wash away your worries,
> May the breeze blow new strength into your being,
> May you walk gently thorugh the world and know it's beauty all the days of your life.”
> 
> It’s hand engraved on the bangle. [emoji173]️
> The twilly handle is something I found on the internet and is SO helpful!



Thanks for sharing the Apache blessing. Just reading it made me feel calm and serene!


----------



## pdxhb

catsinthebag said:


> Please do share a photo when it’s done! It’s funny this came up here, because I’m taking a beginning jewelry making class at the end of the month. It’s something I’ve wanted to do for years. The class works in silver so looking at your Instagram pics is inspiring for me!



Good for you!!!! Can't wait to see what you make!!!!

We might be art twins.  I had wanted to do jewelry since I was in high school. Instead I ended up with other things on my plate - mostly because metals classes were just not available around me at that time. At one point I even learned how to braise steel from someone I knew who built bicycles; it just made me even more interested. In the intervening years I never forgot how much I loved the feeling of working with metal and I kept looking for classes which didn't require me to be in a degree program. At long last I tracked down an awesome community art center with a full metals program.


----------



## pdxhb

essiedub said:


> Ooh neat! Can you post a few of your “stricty interesting” footwear?


I promise I will this weekend!
My sad-sack back story is that I can only wear tennies at the moment because I am healing (still, ugh) from an injury.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> If it helps, I had a similar dilemma. My most used bag is my bambou (bright green) 32 kelly. I wear a lot of black/grey/navy in the winter/fall and a lot of items with blue in it in the summer/spring. So this bag goes with practical everything I own except red - I look like a walking Christmas card lol! I have a few other Kelly’s I also love. However, I purchased a trench (think Burberry trench coat colour) kelly 32 a few years ago thinking it would be another perfect bag since it filled a whole colour wise in my bag collection. I even sold my beige chanel after getting it thinking they were so close in colour and use. What I did not admit was I never unused that Chanel. Beige is not a bag colour that works for me. So that trench kelly sat unused for years until I finally realized it just didn’t work. So I can totally understand how 2 of the same bags can spark different feels in you. If the bag does not work now why would you hang on with the chance it would work in the future?



Your Bamboo Kelly sounds fabulous. What color is the hardware? 

I remember seeing Trench and thinking it should be a perfect neutral but it just made me feel “meh.”


----------



## catsinthebag

pdxhb said:


> Good for you!!!! Can't wait to see what you make!!!!
> 
> We might be art twins.  I had wanted to do jewelry since I was in high school. Instead I ended up with other things on my plate - mostly because metals classes were just not available around me at that time. At one point I even learned how to braise steel from someone I knew who built bicycles; it just made me even more interested. In the intervening years I never forgot how much I loved the feeling of working with metal and I kept looking for classes which didn't require me to be in a degree program. At long last I tracked down an awesome community art center with a full metals program.



That’s so cool. Amazing that you learned how to braise steel — I didn’t even know steel could be “braised!” 

The class I’m taking is through the local community education program. There are a couple of beginner classes (one where you make a ring, another where you make a bangle bracelet), and then a couple more advanced classes (setting stones, etc.). The great thing is, there’s also a sort of “advanced open studio time” thing, which makes me think that if I like it and continue doing it, there will be a place I can use. So it doesn’t have to be one and done if I want to keep going.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pdxhb said:


> *You are smartbunny!!!!!*
> IMO our process takes what it takes and that includes considering whether to purchase or sell from different angles. I think that it takes time to get to the root of our personal stance on the messaging we get from all around us regarding why we "should" keep something vs why we actually desire and enjoy the experience of the thing and how that is at least one starting point to assess value. Sharing just a snippet of my own journey with stuff, I realized I harbor a subtle resistance to selling something that was perhaps a mistaken purchase similar to the way I might resist selling clothing that does not fit any longer. There is a certain amount of unease contemplating what I will do *without* that stuff in my path every day. Weird, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I admire how clear you are on this!!!


Thanks so much for the vote of confidence. I feel so silly that I can’t pull the trigger on sellling that doggone bag. 


pdxhb said:


> I promise I will this weekend!
> My sad-sack back story is that I can only wear tennies at the moment because I am healing (still, ugh) from an injury.


I hope you recover well and feel bette soon.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Small progress. I listed both Proenza Schouler bags. I feel very comfortable letting the silver go as I now have 3 other silver bags - the Diorama, Miu Miu and Fendi WOC.

I feel less comfortable selling the black bag because while I have great black bags, all have fairly prominent branding. The exception is the new Dior WOC. The branding is tiny but if you know a Diorama you will know what brand the bag is.

So, I listed the silver at a reasonable price. The black I listed pretty high as I don’t really want it to go just yet. Lol!

I also listed two household items for sale - an area rug and 2 chairs - on Craigslist, Facebook and eBay. They aren’t expensive but, I want them gone. And, if they sell they could buy a very nice SLG (I’d like another card case and another daily wallet) so it was worth the 10 minutes to post the listings.

Tomorrow I’m going to list the Chanel, two Dior cosmetic pouches, my desk (It was a buying error. It’s just too small) and a bombe chest that I have fallen out of love with.

I also have a small pile of items to take to consignment. I’m completely “over” listing my clothes for sale. I’m not listing any premier items so the funds generated aren't worth the hassle. I also cleared out a 2 trash bag of misc. items to donate including towels (I had a full set of turquoise ones for one of the bathrooms that everyone in my family but me hates.) shoes, and home decor items. Starting tomorrow I’m going back room by room and purging. I really want to get to the bare bones of everything - only items that are necessary or spark joy (and are used.)

@ElainePG, I Marie Kondo’d my sweater drawers and OMG!!!! I got 2 overstuffed stuffed drawers of sweaters neatly into just one!!!! And, I can see them all at a glance plus it looks like a pretty store display drawer. Yay!!!  I’m going to redo every single drawer we have. Lol!

I just need to figure out what I’m doing about tights. I had a huge number of them (40-50 pair) because I wore them almost every day from October - May in the colder cities where I lived instead of long underwear or with boots and dresses.

Now, having moved, I’ve only worn one pair in the 16 months I’ve been here. But, I don’t want to part with all of them.  Silly I know. By this weekend they’re getting sorted and I’m only keeping the 10-12 in the best condition.

@whateve, I think you mentioned that you love sweats. I realized in my purging, I only have one pair left. And, only 2 fleece sweatshirts.  I started wearing yoga pants but sometimes I just want something looser and snugglier when I’m puttering around the house.


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> Pale yellow is the most “gold” I can go. Real yellow gold still scare me unless it’s for fine jewelry and I’m wearing it to a formal event, then that’s the only quality I’ll accept. On daily life, I prefer light gold.


me too, light gold is max what i can wear, most of my 'daily' items are silver, or white gold


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> 4 of 10 in 31
> 2nd newest bag
> vintage BV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300204
> 
> I really didn't want to move out of my BV baseball hobo, but I did so I could do the challenge. I love this bag's color. I've had trouble getting used to the two compartments. I finally decided to put all the stuff I use rarely on one side and the other stuff on the other, and then put a charm on the zipper pull so I can tell them apart.


This is a great colour


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Small progress. I listed both Proenza Schouler bags. I feel very comfortable letting the silver go as I now have 3 other silver bags - the Diorama, Miu Miu and Fendi WOC.
> 
> I feel less comfortable selling the black bag because while I have great black bags, all have fairly prominent branding. The exception is the new Dior WOC. The branding is tiny but if you know a Diorama you will know what brand the bag is.
> 
> So, I listed the silver at a reasonable price. The black I listed pretty high as I don’t really want it to go just yet. Lol!
> 
> I also listed two household items for sale - an area rug and 2 chairs - on Craigslist, Facebook and eBay. They aren’t expensive but, I want them gone. And, if they sell they could buy a very nice SLG (I’d like another card case and another daily wallet) so it was worth the 10 minutes to post the listings.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going to list the Chanel, two Dior cosmetic pouches, my desk (It was a buying error. It’s just too small) and a bombe chest that I have fallen out of love with.
> 
> I also have a small pile of items to take to consignment. I’m completely “over” listing my clothes for sale. I’m not listing any premier items so the funds generated aren't worth the hassle. I also cleared out a 2 trash bag of misc. items to donate including towels (I had a full set of turquoise ones for one of the bathrooms that everyone in my family but me hates.) shoes, and home decor items. Starting tomorrow I’m going back room by room and purging. I really want to get to the bare bones of everything - only items that are necessary or spark joy (and are used.)
> 
> @ElainePG, I Marie Kondo’d my sweater drawers and OMG!!!! I got 2 overstuffed stuffed drawers of sweaters neatly into just one!!!! And, I can see them all at a glance plus it looks like a pretty store display drawer. Yay!!!  I’m going to redo every single drawer we have. Lol!
> 
> I just need to figure out what I’m doing about tights. I had a huge number of them (40-50 pair) because I wore them almost every day from October - May in the colder cities where I lived instead of long underwear or with boots and dresses.
> 
> Now, having moved, I’ve only worn one pair in the 16 months I’ve been here. But, I don’t want to part with all of them.  Silly I know. By this weekend they’re getting sorted and I’m only keeping the 10-12 in the best condition.
> 
> @whateve, I think you mentioned that you love sweats. I realized in my purging, I only have one pair left. And, only 2 fleece sweatshirts.  I started wearing yoga pants but sometimes I just want something looser and snugglier when I’m puttering around the house.


I'm lucky that my husband usually doesn't care what color towels I buy. I'm always buying different shades of blue. 

If you sell the furniture on ebay, how do you ship or package, or do you just list it as local pickup? I can't bring myself to do local pickup on anything. I don't want to meet some stranger, even if it is a relatively safe place.

I just got rid of most of my tights. I couldn't part with a few pairs even though I probably won't ever have an occasion to wear them. 

I hate selling clothes. I don't have a mannequin and they don't photograph well. I don't have a big enough dropcloth to lay them on without folding up something. They don't sell for much, even if they are really nice, and cost too much to ship. Then I have to worry that they won't fit the buyer and she will make up an excuse to return since I don't take returns. Still, my cheap self doesn't like to donate the nicer ones, especially if they are brand new.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> That’s so cool. Amazing that you learned how to braise steel — I didn’t even know steel could be “braised!”
> 
> The class I’m taking is through the local community education program. There are a couple of beginner classes (one where you make a ring, another where you make a bangle bracelet), and then a couple more advanced classes (setting stones, etc.). The great thing is, there’s also a sort of “advanced open studio time” thing, which makes me think that if I like it and continue doing it, there will be a place I can use. So it doesn’t have to be one and done if I want to keep going.


That sounds like fun. When I was young, I remember taking some kind of art class where we enameled on copper. I loved that. I'd love to make some jewelry using that method.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Alas, JP is no longer in business. When she started a family, she felt there wasn’t enough time to do both. I have several of her pieces, but I wear this one most of all my bracelets.
> 
> “The Apache Blessing
> May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> May the moon softly restore you by night,
> May the rain wash away your worries,
> May the breeze blow new strength into your being,
> May you walk gently thorugh the world and know it's beauty all the days of your life.”
> 
> It’s hand engraved on the bangle. [emoji173]️
> The twilly handle is something I found on the internet and is SO helpful!


That is a beautiful saying.


----------



## vink

essiedub said:


> Love you *vink*! You are a crack up!  Vests and butlers and restaurant captains! And dying shoes  oh yes, so easy to fall into the “mommy habit” even when they’re grown



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm lucky that my husband usually doesn't care what color towels I buy. I'm always buying different shades of blue.
> 
> If you sell the furniture on ebay, how do you ship or package, or do you just list it as local pickup? I can't bring myself to do local pickup on anything. I don't want to meet some stranger, even if it is a relatively safe place.
> 
> I just got rid of most of my tights. I couldn't part with a few pairs even though I probably won't ever have an occasion to wear them.
> 
> I hate selling clothes. I don't have a mannequin and they don't photograph well. I don't have a big enough dropcloth to lay them on without folding up something. They don't sell for much, even if they are really nice, and cost too much to ship. Then I have to worry that they won't fit the buyer and she will make up an excuse to return since I don't take returns. Still, my cheap self doesn't like to donate the nicer ones, especially if they are brand new.


Try and find a good consignment shop in your area. I have to travel a couple of towns over for a good one, but it is worth it. The one that is closer is awful and not worth my time.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Oo, that sounds like a nice save! I am curious to see the elephant.
> 
> I have had a metal preference change over the last 5 or more years. It's funny, as I was resolutely a yellow gold person but now seem to be equally OK with just about any metals.



I’ll try to see if I can dig it up for you. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> I’d love to see the elephant charm bracelet. My mother had an aunt who loved elephants and had little figurines and some elephant-themed jewelry. I love elephants as well. I wonder if my mother still has her aunt’s stuff.



I’ll see if I can find it. I know it’s here somewhere between my two houses. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Good for you!!!! Can't wait to see what you make!!!!
> 
> We might be art twins.  I had wanted to do jewelry since I was in high school. Instead I ended up with other things on my plate - mostly because metals classes were just not available around me at that time. At one point I even learned how to braise steel from someone I knew who built bicycles; it just made me even more interested. In the intervening years I never forgot how much I loved the feeling of working with metal and I kept looking for classes which didn't require me to be in a degree program. At long last I tracked down an awesome community art center with a full metals program.



That’s super duper cool! We don’t have such things here until recently. Sometimes, I recent being born too early. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> 4 of 10 in 31
> 2nd newest bag
> vintage BV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300204
> 
> I really didn't want to move out of my BV baseball hobo, but I did so I could do the challenge. I love this bag's color. I've had trouble getting used to the two compartments. I finally decided to put all the stuff I use rarely on one side and the other stuff on the other, and then put a charm on the zipper pull so I can tell them apart.


This color is super gorgeous, I love your way of making the bag more user friendly. I haven't gotten into BV (yet) but this bag makes me want to pop into that forum.


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> Small progress. I listed both Proenza Schouler bags. I feel very comfortable letting the silver go as I now have 3 other silver bags - the Diorama, Miu Miu and Fendi WOC.
> 
> I feel less comfortable selling the black bag because while I have great black bags, all have fairly prominent branding. The exception is the new Dior WOC. The branding is tiny but if you know a Diorama you will know what brand the bag is.
> 
> So, I listed the silver at a reasonable price. The black I listed pretty high as I don’t really want it to go just yet. Lol!
> 
> I also listed two household items for sale - an area rug and 2 chairs - on Craigslist, Facebook and eBay. They aren’t expensive but, I want them gone. And, if they sell they could buy a very nice SLG (I’d like another card case and another daily wallet) so it was worth the 10 minutes to post the listings.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going to list the Chanel, two Dior cosmetic pouches, my desk (It was a buying error. It’s just too small) and a bombe chest that I have fallen out of love with.
> 
> I also have a small pile of items to take to consignment. I’m completely “over” listing my clothes for sale. I’m not listing any premier items so the funds generated aren't worth the hassle. I also cleared out a 2 trash bag of misc. items to donate including towels (I had a full set of turquoise ones for one of the bathrooms that everyone in my family but me hates.) shoes, and home decor items. Starting tomorrow I’m going back room by room and purging. I really want to get to the bare bones of everything - only items that are necessary or spark joy (and are used.)
> 
> @ElainePG, I Marie Kondo’d my sweater drawers and OMG!!!! I got 2 overstuffed stuffed drawers of sweaters neatly into just one!!!! And, I can see them all at a glance plus it looks like a pretty store display drawer. Yay!!!  I’m going to redo every single drawer we have. Lol!
> 
> I just need to figure out what I’m doing about tights. I had a huge number of them (40-50 pair) because I wore them almost every day from October - May in the colder cities where I lived instead of long underwear or with boots and dresses.
> 
> Now, having moved, I’ve only worn one pair in the 16 months I’ve been here. But, I don’t want to part with all of them.  Silly I know. By this weekend they’re getting sorted and I’m only keeping the 10-12 in the best condition.
> 
> @whateve, I think you mentioned that you love sweats. I realized in my purging, I only have one pair left. And, only 2 fleece sweatshirts.  I started wearing yoga pants but sometimes I just want something looser and snugglier when I’m puttering around the house.


Wow, good for you on all of your listings! I always dread listing items but once they sell, it is the most freeing thing. I'm not sure what brands your clothing are but I would check out The Real Real as well as a local consignment store. They list clothing and I have sent in a few contemporary brands and they have accepted them. Also, their Brand Directory is more of a guideline rather than a firm list because they have accepted brands outside of the list on a few different occasions.


----------



## ML_chanel

This bag is on the love it or list it chopping block. I adore the color and the ease of a single flap. I dislike the loss of structure and some of the metallic is wearing on the edges of the flap and leather in the handle. I also find it awkward to quickly grab items because it’s much heavier than some of my smaller flaps. It is my only jumbo or large size flap, the rest are medium or small which is why I am definitely hesitating to make a hasty move. I’ve worn it twice this month so far and haven’t hated it but it also wasn’t love so I’m still undecided


----------



## Rhl2987

pdxhb said:


> I am in the process of getting back into the studio after a couple years focused on my day job. I make silver jewelry with aspirations to work in gold more often - I want to do wedding rings and may end up doing some casting to support that idea. That idea is the focus of my business development for 2019. My design focus is on untreated stones that are irregular (aka "native") cuts - love turquoise, lapis, chrysoprase, garnet, and tourmaline primarily. I love making earrings with briolettes and either pearls or gemstone beads.  My current project is a sterling silver ring which will be set with a piece of fossil coral. It will be a tad, ahem, large; since it is very much a practice piece my plan is just to keep it. Will share a photo when I am done, but for the moment I have some process shots on my insta. https://www.instagram.com/harriedrabbit/


Omg this is sooo cool!! I actually took a wax casting class a few years ago and made myself a really pretty signet ring out of 18k rose gold. I love it! I bought a table and lots of tools and everything but, unfortunately, I have not really used it much since then. I have a couple of rings that I had cast and now I need to finish!


----------



## Rhl2987

pdxhb said:


> I am in the process of getting back into the studio after a couple years focused on my day job. I make silver jewelry with aspirations to work in gold more often - I want to do wedding rings and may end up doing some casting to support that idea. That idea is the focus of my business development for 2019. My design focus is on untreated stones that are irregular (aka "native") cuts - love turquoise, lapis, chrysoprase, garnet, and tourmaline primarily. I love making earrings with briolettes and either pearls or gemstone beads.  My current project is a sterling silver ring which will be set with a piece of fossil coral. It will be a tad, ahem, large; since it is very much a practice piece my plan is just to keep it. Will share a photo when I am done, but for the moment I have some process shots on my insta. https://www.instagram.com/harriedrabbit/


Your pictures are lovely! And I see that you have chickens! I am very jealous. We would be allowed to where I live but we already have 3 dogs and a baby on the way, so hubby says no


----------



## Rhl2987

mimi_buckley said:


> This bag is on the love it or list it chopping block. I adore the color and the ease of a single flap. I dislike the loss of structure and some of the metallic is wearing on the edges of the flap and leather in the handle. I also find it awkward to quickly grab items because it’s much heavier than some of my smaller flaps. It is my only jumbo or large size flap, the rest are medium or small which is why I am definitely hesitating to make a hasty move. I’ve worn it twice this month so far and haven’t hated it but it also wasn’t love so I’m still undecided


If you wore it and didn’t love it, that says a lot too! It’s a beautiful bag. Do you find you have use of a jumbo for many occasions or would your smaller bags work just fine?


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Small progress. I listed both Proenza Schouler bags. I feel very comfortable letting the silver go as I now have 3 other silver bags - the Diorama, Miu Miu and Fendi WOC.
> 
> I feel less comfortable selling the black bag because while I have great black bags, all have fairly prominent branding. The exception is the new Dior WOC. The branding is tiny but if you know a Diorama you will know what brand the bag is.
> 
> So, I listed the silver at a reasonable price. The black I listed pretty high as I don’t really want it to go just yet. Lol!
> 
> I also listed two household items for sale - an area rug and 2 chairs - on Craigslist, Facebook and eBay. They aren’t expensive but, I want them gone. And, if they sell they could buy a very nice SLG (I’d like another card case and another daily wallet) so it was worth the 10 minutes to post the listings.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going to list the Chanel, two Dior cosmetic pouches, my desk (It was a buying error. It’s just too small) and a bombe chest that I have fallen out of love with.
> 
> I also have a small pile of items to take to consignment. I’m completely “over” listing my clothes for sale. I’m not listing any premier items so the funds generated aren't worth the hassle. I also cleared out a 2 trash bag of misc. items to donate including towels (I had a full set of turquoise ones for one of the bathrooms that everyone in my family but me hates.) shoes, and home decor items. Starting tomorrow I’m going back room by room and purging. I really want to get to the bare bones of everything - only items that are necessary or spark joy (and are used.)
> 
> @ElainePG, I Marie Kondo’d my sweater drawers and OMG!!!! I got 2 overstuffed stuffed drawers of sweaters neatly into just one!!!! And, I can see them all at a glance plus it looks like a pretty store display drawer. Yay!!!  I’m going to redo every single drawer we have. Lol!
> 
> I just need to figure out what I’m doing about tights. I had a huge number of them (40-50 pair) because I wore them almost every day from October - May in the colder cities where I lived instead of long underwear or with boots and dresses.
> 
> Now, having moved, I’ve only worn one pair in the 16 months I’ve been here. But, I don’t want to part with all of them.  Silly I know. By this weekend they’re getting sorted and I’m only keeping the 10-12 in the best condition.
> 
> @whateve, I think you mentioned that you love sweats. I realized in my purging, I only have one pair left. And, only 2 fleece sweatshirts.  I started wearing yoga pants but sometimes I just want something looser and snugglier when I’m puttering around the house.


Nice job!!!! You’ve really inspired me but my hands are tied and I can’t do much of this yet! I feel so proud of you for doing this!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I like your Picotin Vibrato, great colours. Your JP bangle poem/ prayer is lovely!


Thank you sweetie - it does make me feel much more peaceful. 


whateve said:


> 4 of 10 in 31
> 2nd newest bag
> vintage BV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300204
> 
> I really didn't want to move out of my BV baseball hobo, but I did so I could do the challenge. I love this bag's color. I've had trouble getting used to the two compartments. I finally decided to put all the stuff I use rarely on one side and the other stuff on the other, and then put a charm on the zipper pull so I can tell them apart.


Gorgeous color!! 



pdxhb said:


> Beautiful!!!
> I think Janine Payer's work is so lovely. That bracelet looks just perfect on you.





catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for sharing the Apache blessing. Just reading it made me feel calm and serene!





dcooney4 said:


> That is a beautiful saying.


Thank you pdxhb, catsinthebag, and dcooney4 - it's truly my favorite and most worn bracelet. 
I was very sad when she quit making jewelry; some of her pieces had lovely quotes on them, many from Rumi. I have 2 other 'favorites' that get worn a lot too - one
says “A mountain keeps an echo deep inside itself. Thats how I hold your voice” by Rumi, the other says “Let us be grateful to people who make us happy. They are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom” by Proust.


----------



## pdxhb

catsinthebag said:


> That’s so cool. Amazing that you learned how to braise steel — I didn’t even know steel could be “braised!”
> 
> The class I’m taking is through the local community education program. There are a couple of beginner classes (one where you make a ring, another where you make a bangle bracelet), and then a couple more advanced classes (setting stones, etc.). The great thing is, there’s also a sort of “advanced open studio time” thing, which makes me think that if I like it and continue doing it, there will be a place I can use. So it doesn’t have to be one and done if I want to keep going.


Open studio time was how I really got to push forward with my work! It's so great to have that space and also an experienced teacher nearby should you need it.



whateve said:


> That sounds like fun. When I was young, I remember taking some kind of art class where we enameled on copper. I loved that. I'd love to make some jewelry using that method.


I think enameling is so beautiful - I have never learned how to do it but always love the colors and effects that I see others doing.



vink said:


> That’s super duper cool! We don’t have such things here until recently. Sometimes, I recent being born too early. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Timing is everything, isn't it? I understand the thought for sure.



Rhl2987 said:


> Omg this is sooo cool!! I actually took a wax casting class a few years ago and made myself a really pretty signet ring out of 18k rose gold. I love it! I bought a table and lots of tools and everything but, unfortunately, I have not really used it much since then. I have a couple of rings that I had cast and now I need to finish!





Rhl2987 said:


> Your pictures are lovely! And I see that you have chickens! I am very jealous. We would be allowed to where I live but we already have 3 dogs and a baby on the way, so hubby says no


haha! We actually don't have chickens, I am just that crazy lady who goes to visit some that are on my way to work.  Seriously, they are sweet and it's nice to just take a couple moments to say hello in the morning.
It would be awesome to see your ring! Plus the others that are waiting in the wings. I am so excited to know there are others here who make jewelry!


----------



## More bags

pdxhb said:


> I am in the process of getting back into the studio after a couple years focused on my day job. I make silver jewelry with aspirations to work in gold more often - I want to do wedding rings and may end up doing some casting to support that idea. That idea is the focus of my business development for 2019. My design focus is on untreated stones that are irregular (aka "native") cuts - love turquoise, lapis, chrysoprase, garnet, and tourmaline primarily. I love making earrings with briolettes and either pearls or gemstone beads.  My current project is a sterling silver ring which will be set with a piece of fossil coral. It will be a tad, ahem, large; since it is very much a practice piece my plan is just to keep it. Will share a photo when I am done, but for the moment I have some process shots on my insta. https://www.instagram.com/harriedrabbit/


It sounds awesome - congratulations on pursuing your goals!



pdxhb said:


> *You are smartbunny!!!!!*
> IMO our process takes what it takes and that includes considering whether to purchase or sell from different angles. I think that it takes time to get to the root of our personal stance on the messaging we get from all around us regarding *why we "should" keep something vs why we actually desire and enjoy the experience of the thing and how that is at least one starting point to assess value. *Sharing just a snippet of my own journey with stuff, I realized I harbor a subtle resistance to selling something that was perhaps a mistaken purchase similar to the way I might resist selling clothing that does not fit any longer. There is a certain amount of unease contemplating what I will do *without* that stuff in my path every day. Weird, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> I admire how clear you are on this!!!


I read and reread your words - well put!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Small progress. I listed both Proenza Schouler bags. I feel very comfortable letting the silver go as I now have 3 other silver bags - the Diorama, Miu Miu and Fendi WOC.
> 
> I feel less comfortable selling the black bag because while I have great black bags, all have fairly prominent branding. The exception is the new Dior WOC. The branding is tiny but if you know a Diorama you will know what brand the bag is.
> 
> So, I listed the silver at a reasonable price. The black I listed pretty high as I don’t really want it to go just yet. Lol!
> 
> I also listed two household items for sale - an area rug and 2 chairs - on Craigslist, Facebook and eBay. They aren’t expensive but, I want them gone. And, if they sell they could buy a very nice SLG (I’d like another card case and another daily wallet) so it was worth the 10 minutes to post the listings.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going to list the Chanel, two Dior cosmetic pouches, my desk (It was a buying error. It’s just too small) and a bombe chest that I have fallen out of love with.
> 
> I also have a small pile of items to take to consignment. I’m completely “over” listing my clothes for sale. I’m not listing any premier items so the funds generated aren't worth the hassle. I also cleared out a 2 trash bag of misc. items to donate including towels (I had a full set of turquoise ones for one of the bathrooms that everyone in my family but me hates.) shoes, and home decor items. Starting tomorrow I’m going back room by room and purging. I really want to get to the bare bones of everything - only items that are necessary or spark joy (and are used.)
> 
> @ElainePG, I Marie Kondo’d my sweater drawers and OMG!!!! I got 2 overstuffed stuffed drawers of sweaters neatly into just one!!!! And, I can see them all at a glance plus it looks like a pretty store display drawer. Yay!!!  I’m going to redo every single drawer we have. Lol!
> 
> I just need to figure out what I’m doing about tights. I had a huge number of them (40-50 pair) because I wore them almost every day from October - May in the colder cities where I lived instead of long underwear or with boots and dresses.
> 
> Now, having moved, I’ve only worn one pair in the 16 months I’ve been here. But, I don’t want to part with all of them.  Silly I know. By this weekend they’re getting sorted and I’m only keeping the 10-12 in the best condition.
> 
> @whateve, I think you mentioned that you love sweats. I realized in my purging, I only have one pair left. And, only 2 fleece sweatshirts.  I started wearing yoga pants but sometimes I just want something looser and snugglier when I’m puttering around the house.


Outstanding work listing and purging! Keep up the momentum!


----------



## pdxhb

More bags said:


> It sounds awesome - congratulations on pursuing your goals!
> 
> 
> I read and reread your words - well put!


Thank you!
And I am so glad we get to have this conversation. Really important topics IMO.


----------



## Cookiefiend

5 in 31 days challenge - H LA bag in brique 


(Feeling amused in that y’all see my office more than anyone else [emoji38])


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> 5 in 31 days challenge - H LA bag in brique
> View attachment 4300688
> 
> (Feeling amused in that y’all see my office more than anyone else [emoji38])


This bag is delicious- leather and colour wise! What a beauty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> This bag is delicious- leather and colour wise! What a beauty!


Thanks! 
I try to take care of her - I've 'talked' to @docride to make sure she lasts!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Try and find a good consignment shop in your area. I have to travel a couple of towns over for a good one, but it is worth it. The one that is closer is awful and not worth my time.


I'm sure I'd have to travel a bit too. Our town is too small to have much. A new consignment shop with bags opened but I predict they will close soon. I can't imagine they get much traffic.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> 4 of 10 in 31
> 2nd newest bag
> vintage BV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300204
> 
> I really didn't want to move out of my BV baseball hobo, but I did so I could do the challenge. I love this bag's color. I've had trouble getting used to the two compartments. I finally decided to put all the stuff I use rarely on one side and the other stuff on the other, and then put a charm on the zipper pull so I can tell them apart.


This is a gorgeous color. Great idea about the charm.


----------



## ML_chanel

Rhl2987 said:


> If you wore it and didn’t love it, that says a lot too! It’s a beautiful bag. Do you find you have use of a jumbo for many occasions or would your smaller bags work just fine?


UGH I know, I should love it, she is a beauty. I find that I use the jumbo size interchangeably with my tote bags or larger shoulder bags. I would say it is definitely not a need category because I have other bags that fulfill the same purpose. I also don't have any other metallic bags like this in my collection. I would love her more if she was a smaller metallic bag because it can be quite flashy. I only carry this jumbo to work because I use smaller bags on the weekends and while I love carrying her, its not the most practical work bag especially when I am lugging my gym and lunch bag too. I just worry that my needs will change in a few years and I will regret having gotten rid of it


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Crap my 2jours from eBay was a fake.  Returning it. Crap nuggets!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> @ElainePG, I Marie Kondo’d my sweater drawers and OMG!!!! I got 2 overstuffed stuffed drawers of sweaters neatly into just one!!!! And, I can see them all at a glance *plus it looks like a pretty store display drawer*. Yay!!!  I’m going to redo every single drawer we have. Lol!


I had a feeling you'd like this method!


----------



## ElainePG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crap my 2jours from eBay was a fake.  Returning it. Crap nuggets!


Oh, how frustrating. How did you find out?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ElainePG said:


> Oh, how frustrating. How did you find out?



I examined the hologram tag and was pretty sure. I did a little online research which confirmed my suspicions. I have a real one to compare it to and there's no doubt in my mind this one is bogus.


----------



## ElainePG

mimi_buckley said:


> This bag is on the love it or list it chopping block. I adore the color and the ease of a single flap. I dislike the loss of structure and some of the metallic is wearing on the edges of the flap and leather in the handle. I also find it awkward to quickly grab items because it’s much heavier than some of my smaller flaps. It is my only jumbo or large size flap, the rest are medium or small which is why I am definitely hesitating to make a hasty move. I’ve worn it twice this month so far and haven’t hated it but it also wasn’t love so I’m still undecided


Are there occasions when you carry it, when nothing else in your collection will meet the same need?


----------



## ElainePG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I examined the hologram tag and was pretty sure. I did a little online research which confirmed my suspicions. I have a real one to compare it to and there's no doubt in my mind this one is bogus.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> 5 in 31 days challenge - H LA bag in brique
> View attachment 4300688
> 
> (Feeling amused in that y’all see my office more than anyone else [emoji38])


Wow. What a beauty! 
I see that the handles are longish. Do they fit over your shoulder, or is this arm-carry? Or is there also a strap?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can anyone help me get some goals for my collection? I don't really have any. I feel that three dozen is probably too many and I want purse peace and to not want more but I still obsess about this hole or that one which is silly and probably just justifies buying a bag. That's a low threshold.

I think it's maybe my mental escape hatch, to mull over potential new purses, when I'm feeling melancholy or powerless in other areas of my life. I don't like many things about the logistics of being an expat and feel lonely and alien sometimes and can't seem to get a career going even though I speak the language and now have a masters. I had a rough divorce ten years ago which left some raw crap that occasionally crops up for a self pity party in my mind.  So when I'm in the dumps, purses are such a reliably fun thing to think about. 
I hope I get this salaried doctoral position I'm applying for so I will be so busy with something interesting that maybe I can get the bag monkey off my back. Or at least add a salary to my household budget to balance out my shopping addictionslip ups.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Wow. What a beauty!
> I see that the handles are longish. Do they fit over your shoulder, or is this arm-carry? Or is there also a strap?


The straps are long enough to go over my shoulder if I'm not wearing a coat - the drop is 7 1/2 inches. I do wish they were a little longer because it is a bit snug… so if I'm wearing a coat, it's on my arm.


----------



## ML_chanel

ElainePG said:


> Are there occasions when you carry it, when nothing else in your collection will meet the same need?


I think it is definitely my best day to night bag because the rest of my work bags are a larger profile and bulky. I do find that there are rare occasions I need that because I will usually stop at home and swap out to an evening bag. I do think its serves a purpose being a large flap because the rest of my flaps carry only the essentials and this bag can carry a bit more like an ipad or small cosmetics pouch.


----------



## anitsirk

Joining again for 2019 because I've been pretty bad on bag rotation lately. I'm not planning on buying any handbags this year, I need to build up my shoe and jewelry collection. Channeling my love for Chanel into their shoe department instead of their bags 
(9 days into 2019 and this thread is already at almost 100 pages lol)


----------



## More bags

anitsirk said:


> Joining again for 2019 because I've been pretty bad on bag rotation lately. I'm not planning on buying any handbags this year, I need to build up my shoe and jewelry collection. Channeling my love for Chanel into their shoe department instead of their bags
> (9 days into 2019 and this thread is already at almost 100 pages lol)


Welcome back anitsirk! We'll cheer you on!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I’ve always liked the SoKelly! It’s a casual and refined;  low key yet still has presence. Love the color combo.  Would  you post a modeling shot? Please?





essiedub said:


> Thanks morebags! Yes selfies are quite challenging. I always come out blurry. I did figure out to photograph the mirror vs. a true selfie. Thanks for trying again!


Excellent tip!
Here are some additional pics of my So Kelly Eclat 22.


----------



## More bags

Bag 7 - 10 in 31
Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW, wearing this yesterday and today.


----------



## franzibw

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can anyone help me get some goals for my collection? I don't really have any. I feel that three dozen is probably too many and I want purse peace and to not want more but I still obsess about this hole or that one which is silly and probably just justifies buying a bag. That's a low threshold.
> 
> I think it's maybe my mental escape hatch, to mull over potential new purses, when I'm feeling melancholy or powerless in other areas of my life. I don't like many things about the logistics of being an expat and feel lonely and alien sometimes and can't seem to get a career going even though I speak the language and now have a masters. I had a rough divorce ten years ago which left some raw crap that occasionally crops up for a self pity party in my mind.  So when I'm in the dumps, purses are such a reliably fun thing to think about.
> I hope I get this salaried doctoral position I'm applying for so I will be so busy with something interesting that maybe I can get the bag monkey off my back. Or at least add a salary to my household budget to balance out my shopping addictionslip ups.



Good luck for the doctoral position!
Are there really holes in your collection of three dozen bags?


----------



## franzibw

Wore number 5 of 10 in 31 today, but it‘s not a keeper... Too heavy and the colour doesn‘t match many of my clothes...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Michael Kors Brooklyn camera bag in cinder


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Excellent tip!
> Here are some additional pics of my So Kelly Eclat 22.
> View attachment 4300927
> 
> View attachment 4300928


Thank you! I’ve always liked that strap length..kinda just hits at the right place and is still secure and the is strap just long enough so you can get in and out easily.  Love the contrast interior ! 
Ugh ..I should have gotten the gris mouette one ...but one has to stop somewhere, no? 
My motto..”Just one more”


----------



## Nibb

How fun! Just found this thread. Because it’s January 9, I’m going for 10 bags in 22 days. 
Day 1, The Row Duplex tote in slate grey suede. It’s a stunning bag but it functions a bit oddly, I don’t carry it much.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Excellent tip!
> Here are some additional pics of my So Kelly Eclat 22.
> View attachment 4300927
> 
> View attachment 4300928



This looks great on you


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Thank you! I’ve always liked that strap length..kinda just hits at the right place and is still secure and the is strap just long enough so you can get in and out easily.  Love the contrast interior !
> Ugh ..I should have gotten the gris mouette one ...but one has to stop somewhere, no?
> *My motto..”Just one more*”


Thank you! I like the strap length and width. It hangs at a good spot for me and lies close to the body. I love the bright pop of colour on the interior, too.
I’m happy to enable, a Gris Mouette So Kelly sounds lovely. 
Sign me up for “just one more” as above 



Miss_Dawn said:


> This looks great on you


Thank you Miss_Dawn


----------



## More bags

franzibw said:


> Wore number 5 of 10 in 31 today, but it‘s not a keeper... Too heavy and the colour doesn‘t match many of my clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300954
> 
> Michael Kors Brooklyn camera bag in cinder





Nibb said:


> View attachment 4300967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fun! Just found this thread. Because it’s January 9, I’m going for 10 bags in 22 days.
> Day 1, The Row Duplex tote in slate grey suede. It’s a stunning bag but it functions a bit oddly, I don’t carry it much.


I am a fan of both of these grey suede bags!


----------



## ElainePG

mimi_buckley said:


> *I think it is definitely my best day to night bag* because the rest of my work bags are a larger profile and bulky. I do find that there are rare occasions I need that because I will usually stop at home and swap out to an evening bag. I do think its serves a purpose being a large flap because the rest of my flaps carry only the essentials and this bag can carry a bit more like an ipad or small cosmetics pouch.


It seems as though, from what you're saying, there are definitely times when this bag, and no other, will do. Even if you only need a day to night bag it a few times a year, since you already have this one, and it's definitely gorgeous, it may make sense to keep it.

Unless the weight is really a problem for you. Then you *might* consider replacing it... but I suppose only if you can find another day to night bag that's just as gorgeous, and weighs less!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Excellent tip!
> Here are some additional pics of my So Kelly Eclat 22.
> View attachment 4300927
> 
> View attachment 4300928


This looks terrific!


----------



## More bags

Many thank yous Elaine!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> Your Bamboo Kelly sounds fabulous. What color is the hardware?
> 
> I remember seeing Trench and thinking it should be a perfect neutral but it just made me feel “meh.”


Silver hardware - I found the ghw brings out a yellow undertone in the bag whereas shw does not seem to. Maybe it is in my mind lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm lucky that my husband usually doesn't care what color towels I buy. I'm always buying different shades of blue.
> 
> If you sell the furniture on ebay, how do you ship or package, or do you just list it as local pickup? I can't bring myself to do local pickup on anything. I don't want to meet some stranger, even if it is a relatively safe place.
> 
> I just got rid of most of my tights. I couldn't part with a few pairs even though I probably won't ever have an occasion to wear them.
> 
> I hate selling clothes. I don't have a mannequin and they don't photograph well. I don't have a big enough dropcloth to lay them on without folding up something. They don't sell for much, even if they are really nice, and cost too much to ship. Then I have to worry that they won't fit the buyer and she will make up an excuse to return since I don't take returns. Still, my cheap self doesn't like to donate the nicer ones, especially if they are brand new.


For furniture, I only do local pick up.  I put it in my garage. I’ve never had any problems but, I don’t let people come when I’m alone.

I used to sell my clothes on eBay and even bought a cheap manniquin. But it’s not worth the hassle IMHO since I don’t have expensive clothes to sell. I just recently started buying premier designer clothes and they make up a teeny percentage of my closet. So selling a dress for $20 just isn’t worth the time. You mention that there is a fit issue and that is my biggest concerns. I put measurements and size information on the listings and invariably the person didn’t pay attention so I got several returns. Just not worth it. So, I take my clothes to a consignment shop. I take a bundle and get $50-$100 ish dollars back. It’s not a lot but it’s something because like you it kills me to donate more expensive or new items.


mimi_buckley said:


> This bag is on the love it or list it chopping block. I adore the color and the ease of a single flap. I dislike the loss of structure and some of the metallic is wearing on the edges of the flap and leather in the handle. I also find it awkward to quickly grab items because it’s much heavier than some of my smaller flaps. It is my only jumbo or large size flap, the rest are medium or small which is why I am definitely hesitating to make a hasty move. I’ve worn it twice this month so far and haven’t hated it but it also wasn’t love so I’m still undecided


This is a gorgeous bag. Have you thought of sending it to Leather Surgeons to get it refurbished and have the structure put back into the bag?


----------



## Sparkletastic

How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis? 

I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.

About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.

What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.


----------



## catsinthebag

mimi_buckley said:


> I think it is definitely my best day to night bag because the rest of my work bags are a larger profile and bulky. I do find that there are rare occasions I need that because I will usually stop at home and swap out to an evening bag. I do think its serves a purpose being a large flap because the rest of my flaps carry only the essentials and this bag can carry a bit more like an ipad or small cosmetics pouch.



Sounds like it has enough special niche use to keep it. I think it’s lovely. If the loss of structure bothers you, maybe send it to Leather Surgeons to see if they can help?


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> Silver hardware - I found the ghw brings out a yellow undertone in the bag whereas shw does not seem to. Maybe it is in my mind lol!



No, I see what you’re saying. I would have picked SHW as well with Bamboo!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.



I am totally boring with wallets and tend to move into one and stay there. A while ago, I moved into an Hermes Calvi, then weeks later into a Chanel wallet, then decided I wanted to go smaller than the wallet and went into a Chanel card case. This card case is so perfect I haven’t even thought about another wallet. 

Similarly, I have an LV Pochette that carries my lip balm, hand sanitizer, gum, etc. It’s a LE that I had to have because it has a little white dog on it, and I have a little white dog! Again, I have no desire to change out of it. It’s familiar to me, I know where everything sits inside it, and it wears like iron. 

Sometimes I think I should be more fun and have bunches of cute SLGs, but IRL, I find something that works and never want to change out of it.


----------



## catsinthebag

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can anyone help me get some goals for my collection? I don't really have any. I feel that three dozen is probably too many and I want purse peace and to not want more but I still obsess about this hole or that one which is silly and probably just justifies buying a bag. That's a low threshold.
> 
> I think it's maybe my mental escape hatch, to mull over potential new purses, when I'm feeling melancholy or powerless in other areas of my life. I don't like many things about the logistics of being an expat and feel lonely and alien sometimes and can't seem to get a career going even though I speak the language and now have a masters. I had a rough divorce ten years ago which left some raw crap that occasionally crops up for a self pity party in my mind.  So when I'm in the dumps, purses are such a reliably fun thing to think about.
> I hope I get this salaried doctoral position I'm applying for so I will be so busy with something interesting that maybe I can get the bag monkey off my back. Or at least add a salary to my household budget to balance out my shopping addictionslip ups.



I hear you. I can’t imagine being an expat and how that must feel, but I do know how it feels to move away and have to basically start over in a place where you have no friends. It’s tough! And bags are reliably friendly things to occupy your thoughts. 

So, two questions. First, what do you do for fun that is NOT bag related? It sounds like you work so hard at school and being a mom, maybe you need something (a hobby? a massage? five minutes alone in the sun with a cookie?) that is just yours. Second, what are the holes in your collection? Are they very specific? For me, “black work tote,” is a very different hole than “tiny electric blue crossbody with jewel-encrusted ladybugs.” The second one would be super fun, but maybe not such a big hole.  Maybe if you can really drill down the holes, that will help with goal-setting.


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.



I use the same wallet till it’s dead. I have tried switching the wallet up but it does not work for me, I either misplace something important or exclude something important on the swap. I am a creature of habit, all my important life stuff needs to be in the same slots day after day.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I am so sick or being sick. It’s been one thing or another. Now the creeping crud.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I am so sick or being sick. It’s been one thing or another. Now the creeping crud.


Ugggh. So sorry  you're not feeling well! I hope you can get some healing rest.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.


i have many and switch often, depends on my mood and the size of the bag  
i like the idea of having a choice, from a minimalistic card case to have along only a card and 1-2 folded bills, upto a massive continental which has ALL in


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #5 - BV Hobo


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.


I used to get wallets to match some of my bags. I've sold most of them. I used my previous long wallet for over 2 years before switching to my current wallet. I've been in this one for 2 years. It still looks new. Even though I carry my long wallet every day, I only actually open it when I'm paying cash, which isn't very often, or when I'm using a store credit card, or when I'm using a coupon. I have a small card case that has my DL and my major credit cards. I pull that one out much more. I've been using it for over 2 years. When I carry a small purse that doesn't fit my long wallet, I just carry the card case. My card case is decorated with Pac-man, so it is kind of whimsical. I have a back up that I've never used. 

I just bought another long wallet I didn't need but it was too good of a deal to pass up. I haven't decided if or when I'll move into it.

I don't like to put coins in my long wallets. I prefer to carry a separate coin purse. I bought a new to me coin purse about 9 months ago. At that time, I considered getting something whimsical but ended up with a traditional Chanel.

If you want something whimsical, Kate Spade is a good place to look. They are leather, but the construction isn't the best. A few years ago, Kate Spade made a coin purse that looked like a VW bug. I regret not getting that one. Coach makes quite a few whimsical items. They made an adorable wallet that was covered with "spooky eyes" from the Dark Fairy Tale collection. However it is sold out now. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dark-fairytale.985889/page-81#post-32825009 They made a coin purse that looked like a spaceship a few months ago for their factory stores. They will be releasing a new Disney collection in a few months that is supposed to have some Dumbo items.
Anya Hindmarch has some whimsical items.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

franzibw said:


> Good luck for the doctoral position!
> Are there really holes in your collection of three dozen bags?



Thanks! Waiting months to know will be hard.
Um yes and no. I should be happy with what I have but there's still a brand and a color I would love to add....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

catsinthebag said:


> I hear you. I can’t imagine being an expat and how that must feel, but I do know how it feels to move away and have to basically start over in a place where you have no friends. It’s tough! And bags are reliably friendly things to occupy your thoughts.
> 
> So, two questions. First, what do you do for fun that is NOT bag related? It sounds like you work so hard at school and being a mom, maybe you need something (a hobby? a massage? five minutes alone in the sun with a cookie?) that is just yours. Second, what are the holes in your collection? Are they very specific? For me, “black work tote,” is a very different hole than “tiny electric blue crossbody with jewel-encrusted ladybugs.” The second one would be super fun, but maybe not such a big hole.  Maybe if you can really drill down the holes, that will help with goal-setting.



I sing in a band. I have a circle of American lady friends. I read. I write songs for my band. It should be enough! 

I think my holes are more ladybug holes. Buying more would be more like for fun and pleasure. I'm a dufus.


----------



## missie1

Hi ladies,

I have been MIA and wanted to check in and establish my goals for this year.  I want to find my blue bag this year.  I’m currently working on my crossbody section of my collection which I never counted before, I might need tthough.  This section needs to be refined and upgraded.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm sure I'd have to travel a bit too. Our town is too small to have much. A new consignment shop with bags opened but I predict they will close soon. I can't imagine they get much traffic.


I thought the same thing about the one I use when it first opened so I waited a few months to see if it stayed in business.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> 5 in 31 days challenge - H LA bag in brique
> View attachment 4300688
> 
> (Feeling amused in that y’all see my office more than anyone else [emoji38])


Very pretty color.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Hobo


And a very luscious mousie! Beautiful


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crap my 2jours from eBay was a fake.  Returning it. Crap nuggets!


Oh no!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Excellent tip!
> Here are some additional pics of my So Kelly Eclat 22.
> View attachment 4300927
> 
> View attachment 4300928


The more I see this bag the more I like it. Must step away!


----------



## dcooney4

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4300967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fun! Just found this thread. Because it’s January 9, I’m going for 10 bags in 22 days.
> Day 1, The Row Duplex tote in slate grey suede. It’s a stunning bag but it functions a bit oddly, I don’t carry it much.


Welcome to the group.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> And a very luscious mousie! Beautiful


thank you! 
my latest score, bought a few days ago in H store where it was waiting for me for 4 years!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.


I have a small leather wallet with a puppy on it from Radley London.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been MIA and wanted to check in and establish my goals for this year.  I want to find my blue bag this year.  I’m currently working on my crossbody section of my collection which I never counted before, I might need tthough.  This section needs to be refined and upgraded.


Welcome back Missie!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Hobo


Love that bag and scarf. That blue could not be more perfect.


----------



## Nibb

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome to the group.


Thank you!


----------



## missie1

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome back Missie!


Hi DC,

Glad to be back.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I am so sick or being sick. It’s been one thing or another. Now the creeping crud.


I hope you get well soon! It is a bummer to be sick for a longtime. I hope you’re getting enough rest and drinking plenty of fluids! And are on the mend!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Love that bag and scarf. That blue could not be more perfect.


thank you!!


----------



## Rhl2987

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can anyone help me get some goals for my collection? I don't really have any. I feel that three dozen is probably too many and I want purse peace and to not want more but I still obsess about this hole or that one which is silly and probably just justifies buying a bag. That's a low threshold.
> 
> I think it's maybe my mental escape hatch, to mull over potential new purses, when I'm feeling melancholy or powerless in other areas of my life. I don't like many things about the logistics of being an expat and feel lonely and alien sometimes and can't seem to get a career going even though I speak the language and now have a masters. I had a rough divorce ten years ago which left some raw crap that occasionally crops up for a self pity party in my mind.  So when I'm in the dumps, purses are such a reliably fun thing to think about.
> I hope I get this salaried doctoral position I'm applying for so I will be so busy with something interesting that maybe I can get the bag monkey off my back. Or at least add a salary to my household budget to balance out my shopping addictionslip ups.


I will be totally honest with you and say that having goals for your collection may or may not help with relying on bags as a means of escape. I can say this because I am the exact same way. My goals for my collection are to be under 10 bags and to love everything I have and use everything I have, but I doubt that I’ll ever be able to reach that. For me, it is the thrill of the chase, especially in getting a Hermes bag, and sometimes I wonder if I have many holy grail bags that I would keep in my collection no matter what/forever. I like to see things that I realize I don’t love, which sometimes I once though I would love forever, and it is very difficult to not always be on the hunt with the next bag from Hermes. 

For me, online shopping has always been a means of busying my mind. When I am bored or upset, I usually use shopping as some means of catharsis and entertainment. When I’m happy, I still like to shop too. My mind also moves a mile a minute it seems, like I’m having a harder time lately quieting it down enough to be okay with a different means of release like reading a book. It’s so engrained it will be hard to break but it is a bad habit/addiction. I’ve limited my online shopping before and probably will try to do it again soon. It’s not the healthiest means of escape and, like you’re saying, I don’t have my income to rely on to fund that shopping any longer. My money for shopping isn’t endless and is my own. It’s not from the one income supporting our family. So, it’s probably time to slow down. I am glad to be selling bags to bring in a little bit extra though!

One last thing I’ll add is that school helps with this a lot, for me at least. I focus a lot on my schoolwork, which makes me more tired mentally, and I don’t have as much room for online shopping. I’ve been on break since the middle of December and I’ve gone crazy with the extra time. I should have filled it with shadowing and volunteering but I’ve been traveling to see family. That mental energy and focus required for school, plus a little therapy never hurt anyone, are helpful for me! I’ve never really seen it as a huge issue to address but it’s probably more prominent than I assume. 

All this to say that it can be a pretty deep-seeded thing that is hard to get out of, but forming new habits can take around 40 days I’ve heard. So, it could be as little as limiting the hours you’re online shopping on your phone, adding one extra walk a day, limiting the websites you’re going to and time you’re on each, limiting the threads you go to on the Purse Forum, etc. Hope that helps and I’ll be doing some of these soon if you ever want an “accountability buddy!”


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Hobo



Love your moussie! And your bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rhl2987 said:


> I will be totally honest with you and say that having goals for your collection may or may not help with relying on bags as a means of escape. I can say this because I am the exact same way. My goals for my collection are to be under 10 bags and to love everything I have and use everything I have, but I doubt that I’ll ever be able to reach that. For me, it is the thrill of the chase, especially in getting a Hermes bag, and sometimes I wonder if I have many holy grail bags that I would keep in my collection no matter what/forever. I like to see things that I realize I don’t love, which sometimes I once though I would love forever, and it is very difficult to not always be on the hunt with the next bag from Hermes.
> 
> For me, online shopping has always been a means of busying my mind. When I am bored or upset, I usually use shopping as some means of catharsis and entertainment. When I’m happy, I still like to shop too. My mind also moves a mile a minute it seems, like I’m having a harder time lately quieting it down enough to be okay with a different means of release like reading a book. It’s so engrained it will be hard to break but it is a bad habit/addiction. I’ve limited my online shopping before and probably will try to do it again soon. It’s not the healthiest means of escape and, like you’re saying, I don’t have my income to rely on to fund that shopping any longer. My money for shopping isn’t endless and is my own. It’s not from the one income supporting our family. So, it’s probably time to slow down. I am glad to be selling bags to bring in a little bit extra though!
> 
> One last thing I’ll add is that school helps with this a lot, for me at least. I focus a lot on my schoolwork, which makes me more tired mentally, and I don’t have as much room for online shopping. I’ve been on break since the middle of December and I’ve gone crazy with the extra time. I should have filled it with shadowing and volunteering but I’ve been traveling to see family. That mental energy and focus required for school, plus a little therapy never hurt anyone, are helpful for me! I’ve never really seen it as a huge issue to address but it’s probably more prominent than I assume.
> 
> All this to say that it can be a pretty deep-seeded thing that is hard to get out of, but forming new habits can take around 40 days I’ve heard. So, it could be as little as limiting the hours you’re online shopping on your phone, adding one extra walk a day, limiting the websites you’re going to and time you’re on each, limiting the threads you go to on the Purse Forum, etc. Hope that helps and I’ll be doing some of these soon if you ever want an “accountability buddy!”



I love the idea of an accountability buddy!


----------



## ML_chanel

ElainePG said:


> It seems as though, from what you're saying, there are definitely times when this bag, and no other, will do. Even if you only need a day to night bag it a few times a year, since you already have this one, and it's definitely gorgeous, it may make sense to keep it.
> 
> Unless the weight is really a problem for you. Then you *might* consider replacing it... but I suppose only if you can find another day to night bag that's just as gorgeous, and weighs less!


Thank you for this insight, I am leaning towards keeping it. I am carrying it again today and will try to carry it a few times more before the month is up. I certainly couldn't afford a jumbo flap


Sparkletastic said:


> This is a gorgeous bag. Have you thought of sending it to Leather Surgeons to get it refurbished and have the structure put back into the bag?


Yes, that is definitely something I am considering. It isn't _that _slouchy yet so I can probably use it until I am over it and then decide to sell or send it in, that's a really great idea. 


catsinthebag said:


> Sounds like it has enough special niche use to keep it. I think it’s lovely. If the loss of structure bothers you, maybe send it to Leather Surgeons to see if they can help?


I definitely think that I would rather have it fixed than sell at this point. I actually am really enjoying carrying it today. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.


I actually don't use cash or coins so I only need a spot to store my cards and keys. I use a LV 6 key holder for my keys, DL, work ID and credit card. For all additional cards I use a LV cles. When I don't need my keys, I put my main cards into a YSL card case. I have found this system works really well and makes it easy to swap out of bags.


----------



## Rhl2987

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the idea of an accountability buddy!


I would LOVE to do that with you. I don't know if others are interested in being in on this or if we should PM? I think the first thing would be setting some good goals for ourselves, which could take awhile! Throw out some ideas if you have things you want to do, and I'll be thinking on it too! For me, I know for sure it will be certain things like not shopping for me at all (because the baby is coming in just a few short months). I just have to get myself there. And then, it will be things like limiting time on different apps and filling it with new/different things! School starts again soon, so that will make it easier.

I sometimes get on a kick with one type of item. Right now this is Chanel jackets! Obviously a very expensive obsession. Usually the obsessions don't last that long, but a nice watch has also been a longtime obsession. The shorter obsessions should not ***** the longer obsessions, but sometimes they do which is unfortunate. It's like my longterm goals are disrupted by shorter term distractions that are easier to achieve. Have to be more disciplined!


----------



## Rhl2987

I think I'm going to sell another one of my bags! This one is at a great loss (over a couple thousand dollars), which teaches me to only be adding things to my collection that I will love forever, or to only add styles that will not lose as much money. I did use it very well in its heyday, so it's been loved and shows it. It does feel good to get rid of the mental burden of these nice, expensive items that we may love or have loved but just don't make us feel the same way as they once did.


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your moussie! And your bag!


thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rhl2987 said:


> I would LOVE to do that with you. I don't know if others are interested in being in on this or if we should PM? I think the first thing would be setting some good goals for ourselves, which could take awhile! Throw out some ideas if you have things you want to do, and I'll be thinking on it too! For me, I know for sure it will be certain things like not shopping for me at all (because the baby is coming in just a few short months). I just have to get myself there. And then, it will be things like limiting time on different apps and filling it with new/different things! School starts again soon, so that will make it easier.
> 
> I sometimes get on a kick with one type of item. Right now this is Chanel jackets! Obviously a very expensive obsession. Usually the obsessions don't last that long, but a nice watch has also been a longtime obsession. The shorter obsessions should not ***** the longer obsessions, but sometimes they do which is unfortunate. It's like my longterm goals are disrupted by shorter term distractions that are easier to achieve. Have to be more disciplined!



My struggle is that school just ended and now I have nothing to do to fill my time, compared with the hectic juggle of things during my last semester. I've applied to all the Phd programs I can right now and applied to every job I can and now I just feel at loose ends sooooooo I like to curate my bag collection. It could be OK to be accountability buddies here or in another thread or over PM. It's all good for me.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I am so sick or being sick. It’s been one thing or another. Now the creeping crud.



Ugh, that’s so frustrating! Hope you can take it easy and feel better.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.


Like you I switch bags almost daily, I like the change, but I HATE changing wallets. I always leave something out accidentally - even when I would swear I've gotten everything!
I have an H Silk'in and a Mulberry Small Continental French Purse - both red - they have fancy color names but trust me - they're red. They're both just a little bigger than I'd like. The Silk'in is a little tight in the Gucci, but fits great in everything else; the Mulberry is better in the Gucci but is small in everything else. I've been carrying it though lately since I've been trying to make the 10 in 31 Challenge.
I keep looking at card cases - so compact - but I worry they would be too small in a larger purse. I have a Marc Jacobs one that I do like but I am suspicious of it because I'm not certain it's leather on the inside.
I think I have a Goldilocks problem with wallets. 



dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty color.


Thanks sweetie!


----------



## catsinthebag

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I sing in a band. I have a circle of American lady friends. I read. I write songs for my band. It should be enough!
> 
> I think my holes are more ladybug holes. Buying more would be more like for fun and pleasure. I'm a dufus.



If you’re a dufus, you’re in good company on this thread!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Hobo


Beautiful bag beautiful scarf- looking fantastic!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> The more I see this bag the more I like it. Must step away!


Thanks dc! Happy to enable


----------



## Sparkletastic

It’s almost time for us to start our
*COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE! 
*
For the past few years we've had fun showing off our bags each week by color. It's a way for us to appreciate our own bags while enjoying each other's beautiful collections. 

_The guidelines:_
• New color weeks start each Sunday 
• Show bags individually or in a group 
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2018) or even just one photo from when we started to demonstrate how you have curated your collection over time. You can search the previous threads for your pictures if you don't have them on your phone / computer. 

The order is:
Feb. 3: Red (_including burgundy)_ 
Feb. 10: Orange & Yellow
Feb.17: Green 
Feb. 24: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 3: Violet (including purple & pink) 
Mar. 10: Black
Mar. 17: Gray 
Mar 24: White & Cream
Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
Apr. 7: Metallic
Apr. 14: Jeweled and all other embellished
Apr. 21: Multicolored

Again, this is just a heads up. *No* need to start now. Our color showcase starts with *RED* on Sunday, February 3rd. I’ll post a reminder at that time.  

_** As always, our activities are optional. **_


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag beautiful scarf- looking fantastic!


thank you kindly


----------



## Sparkletastic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My struggle is that school just ended and now I have nothing to do to fill my time, compared with the hectic juggle of things during my last semester. I've applied to all the Phd programs I can right now and applied to every job I can and now I just feel at loose ends sooooooo I like to curate my bag collection. It could be OK to be accountability buddies here or in another thread or over PM. It's all good for me.


Perhaps this would be good for the ban island thread you started. I bet a lot of the ladies and gents there would benefit from the accountability dialogue.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Also, if you are looking for photos you posted from previous years there are two handy ways to find them. 

1) You can go back to the old years’ shopping your closet threads and search through posts to find yours:

• 2016 thread color week photos start with post #3569

• 2017 thread color week photos start with post #4476

• 2018 thread color week photos start with post #3237

2) You can do a search for specific weeks or bag photos using the forum’s search function. If you’re using the browser, click on the looking glass in the upper right hand corner.  It will bring up a search box that looks like these. Enter your search terms for a bag or for a phrase and it will pull up entries that match. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




OR


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I am so sick or being sick. It’s been one thing or another. Now the creeping crud.


Oh, dear. So it didn't go away after all. Bummer.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I used to get wallets to match some of my bags. I've sold most of them. I used my previous long wallet for over 2 years before switching to my current wallet. I've been in this one for 2 years. It still looks new. Even though I carry my long wallet every day, I only actually open it when I'm paying cash, which isn't very often, or when I'm using a store credit card, or when I'm using a coupon. I have a small card case that has my DL and my major credit cards. I pull that one out much more. I've been using it for over 2 years. When I carry a small purse that doesn't fit my long wallet, I just carry the card case. My card case is decorated with Pac-man, so it is kind of whimsical. I have a back up that I've never used.
> 
> I just bought another long wallet I didn't need but it was too good of a deal to pass up. I haven't decided if or when I'll move into it.
> 
> I don't like to put coins in my long wallets. I prefer to carry a separate coin purse. I bought a new to me coin purse about 9 months ago. At that time, I considered getting something whimsical but ended up with a traditional Chanel.
> 
> If you want something whimsical, Kate Spade is a good place to look. They are leather, but the construction isn't the best. A few years ago, Kate Spade made a coin purse that looked like a VW bug. I regret not getting that one. Coach makes quite a few whimsical items. They made an adorable wallet that was covered with "spooky eyes" from the Dark Fairy Tale collection. However it is sold out now. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dark-fairytale.985889/page-81#post-32825009 They made a coin purse that looked like a spaceship a few months ago for their factory stores. They will be releasing a new Disney collection in a few months that is supposed to have some Dumbo items.
> Anya Hindmarch has some whimsical items.


Love the VW bug coin purse. I have a very (VERY) cheap cloth coin purse that I picked up in Chinatown when we were in San Francisco this fall, but it has kind of a "fishy" smell  so I've never used it. I need to find something cute and not too expensive. And lightweight. It doesn't have to be leather. And it needs to be small... I don't carry very many coins at any given time.
I'll give Coach a try.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Hobo


May I just say... that is a FABULOUS mousseline scarf! _Dans un Jardin Anglais_, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been MIA and wanted to check in and establish my goals for this year.  I want to find my blue bag this year.  I’m currently working on my crossbody section of my collection which I never counted before, I might need tthough.  This section needs to be refined and upgraded.


Nice to see you, Missie! What sort of blue bag are you looking for?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

catsinthebag said:


> If you’re a dufus, you’re in good company on this thread!



I love you! 
The second I'm in new England I'm arranging a tea or latte date with you and I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps this would be good for the ban island thread you started. I bet a lot of the ladies and gents there would benefit from the accountability dialogue.



No I don't think so. Bans per se don't work in the long run. A year ago I did it for 90 days but then went berserk and spent more at the end of that ban than I would have had I not banned at all. So I think a more realistic approach than total ban is right for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s almost time for us to start our
> *COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!
> *
> For the past few years we've had fun showing off our bags each week by color. It's a way for us to appreciate our own bags while enjoying each other's beautiful collections.
> 
> _The guidelines:_
> • New color weeks start each Sunday
> • Show bags individually or in a group
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2018) or even just one photo from when we started to demonstrate how you have curated your collection over time. You can search the previous threads for your pictures if you don't have them on your phone / computer.
> 
> The order is:
> Feb. 3: Red (_including burgundy)_
> Feb. 10: Orange & Yellow
> Feb.17: Green
> Feb. 24: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 3: Violet (including purple & pink)
> Mar. 10: Black
> Mar. 17: Gray
> Mar 24: White & Cream
> Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 7: Metallic
> Apr. 14: Jeweled and all other embellished
> Apr. 21: Multicolored
> 
> Again, this is just a heads up. *No* need to start now. Our color showcase starts with *RED* on Sunday, February 3rd. I’ll post a reminder at that time.
> 
> _** As always, our activities are optional. **_


Excited for this showcase! This year I took archival photos of ALL my bags, so I can post each week.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone gorgeous bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No I don't think so. Bans per se don't work in the long run. A year ago I did it for 90 days but then went berserk and spent more at the end of that ban than I would have had I not banned at all. So I think a more realistic approach than total ban is right for me.


Bans don’t work for me either.


ElainePG said:


> Excited for this showcase! This year I took archival photos of ALL my bags, so I can post each week.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone gorgeous bags!


I love this too!  It will be so much fun. I especially like seeing how people’s collections change year over year.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> May I just say... that is a FABULOUS mousseline scarf! _Dans un Jardin Anglais_, if I'm not mistaken?


Spot on!!


----------



## dcooney4

Bag 5 in 10 Frye small backpack.


----------



## whateve

5 of 10 in 31
vintage Dooney & Bourke
It's been raining so I needed something waterproof


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> 5 of 10 in 31
> vintage Dooney & Bourke
> It's been raining so I needed something waterproof


Dooney is such nice quality. Love the color.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Dooney is such nice quality. Love the color.


Thank you! I don't normally like hand carry only but this one was so cute and it was only $9 at the Salvation Army.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thank you! I don't normally like hand carry only but this one was so cute and it was only $9 at the Salvation Army.


Wow that is a fantastic price.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Well - one of my purses has failed a usage test and I just listed it - Camelia Roma Tracolla
This was to replace the LV Favorite in Azur - it annoyed me every time I carried it because stuff fell out all the time - grrrrr. 
Today I discovered the CR has a fiddly closure. As in I can't get it closed and when I do, I can't get it undone. Case in point - I couldn't find my phone and had to ping it. I tracked it down to the bedroom where I had been trying on clothes to pack for Maui, it was in the CR - I had put my stuff in it and was checking to see if it would come with me. I couldn't get it open to get the phone out - my phone is pinging away, I'm fiddling with the clasp trying to get it undone and I thought - THAT'S Enough of THAT! So - I listed it. 
Right now I don't even know if I'll replace it. I had thought I needed a smallish light colored bag, but do I need a bag if I'm only going to use it once or twice a year? But I don't have a dressier light color bag, I have black and oxblood but nothing light. Meh!


----------



## Nibb

Bag #2 Mulberry Antony, I love the deep wine color and the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## franzibw

More bags said:


> I am a fan of both of these grey suede bags!



The Brooklyn is more of a beige to light brown... I would keep it if it was grey


----------



## franzibw

Just packed my bag for tomorrow, number 6 of 10 in 31, a grey Coccinelle Kim bucket bag.
It’s also number 2 of New year, New bag.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> 5 of 10 in 31
> vintage Dooney & Bourke
> It's been raining so I needed something waterproof


D&B is always such a classic look!


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Nice to see you, Missie! What sort of blue bag are you looking for?


Hi Elaine,

I want a blue Hermes Kelly.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - one of my purses has failed a usage test and I just listed it - Camelia Roma Tracolla
> This was to replace the LV Favorite in Azur - it annoyed me every time I carried it because stuff fell out all the time - grrrrr.
> Today I discovered the CR has a fiddly closure. As in I can't get it closed and when I do, I can't get it undone. Case in point - I couldn't find my phone and had to ping it. I tracked it down to the bedroom where I had been trying on clothes to pack for Maui, it was in the CR - I had put my stuff in it and was checking to see if it would come with me. I couldn't get it open to get the phone out - my phone is pinging away, I'm fiddling with the clasp trying to get it undone and I thought - THAT'S Enough of THAT! So - I listed it.
> Right now I don't even know if I'll replace it. I had thought I needed a smallish light colored bag, but do I need a bag if I'm only going to use it once or twice a year? But I don't have a dressier light color bag, I have black and oxblood but nothing light. Meh!


A fiddly clasp is the WORST.  And unfortunately, it's not always something you (or, at least I) notice when I'm first trying on a bag... it only shows up once it's home and I'm using it.

Hmmm... a dressier light-colored bag. I know you have that gorgeous white one, with bright yellow sides. But I guess it's more on the casual side. What dressy outfits do you have, that would require a light-colored bag? 

I'm looking at my "bag album" in iPhoto (Yes! I finally did this, inspired by this thread!) and I don't have a single, solitary light-colored bag. Dressy or casual. I suppose because we don't really have an official "summer" here. Or maybe because I never wear light-colored clothes. I don't think I need one...


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Hi Elaine,
> 
> I want a blue Hermes Kelly.


Ooh... how exciting! Hermès does some incredible shades of blue. I know my way around Hermès scarves, but I've never gone near their leather. Lucky you! 

Will it be a special order? And which size are you looking at?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> A fiddly clasp is the WORST.  And unfortunately, it's not always something you (or, at least I) notice when I'm first trying on a bag... it only shows up once it's home and I'm using it.
> 
> Hmmm... a dressier light-colored bag. I know you have that gorgeous white one, with bright yellow sides. But I guess it's more on the casual side. What dressy outfits do you have, that would require a light-colored bag?
> 
> I'm looking at my "bag album" in iPhoto (Yes! I finally did this, inspired by this thread!) and I don't have a single, solitary light-colored bag. Dressy or casual. I suppose because we don't really have an official "summer" here. Or maybe because I never wear light-colored clothes. I don't think I need one...


Ha! And you would know! But at least your fiddly clasp was solve-able! 
And thank you. 
I read your post and thought "Do I really have any dressy clothes that absolutely need a light colored bag?", I checked Stylebook (under Work-ish Warm Weather) and found that I had maybe one outfit that would really need a lighter purse… and I haven't worn that in 2 years. 
I don't need a light color dressy bag!!!! 
Woot!


----------



## Rhl2987

franzibw said:


> Just packed my bag for tomorrow, number 6 of 10 in 31, a grey Coccinelle Kim bucket bag.
> It’s also number 2 of New year, New bag.
> View attachment 4301968


I love bucket bags!! And I've never seen one in grey before. Pretty!


----------



## Rhl2987

Used my pink ostrich birdie again today and matched it with a silk scarf, but forgot to take a picture! We are going to the symphony tonight to see Itzhak Perlman and I'm hoping I can remember to have my husband take a picture of me using my baby Birkin!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> A fiddly clasp is the WORST.  And unfortunately, it's not always something you (or, at least I) notice when I'm first trying on a bag... it only shows up once it's home and I'm using it.
> 
> Hmmm... a dressier light-colored bag. I know you have that gorgeous white one, with bright yellow sides. But I guess it's more on the casual side. What dressy outfits do you have, that would require a light-colored bag?
> 
> I'm looking at my "bag album" in iPhoto (Yes! I finally did this, inspired by this thread!) and I don't have a single, solitary light-colored bag. Dressy or casual. I suppose because we don't really have an official "summer" here. Or maybe because I never wear light-colored clothes. I don't think I need one...


I don't have much that is light colored. I do better with jewel tones. Most of my clothes are dark. I don't look good in beige and I don't care for light shades of brown. I have 3 light colored bags - white, pink, and light blue. I'm considering getting rid of the light blue. I love the white one. The pink one is gorgeous but I don't carry it much because it doesn't go with my clothes.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Used my pink ostrich birdie again today and matched it with a silk scarf, but forgot to take a picture! We are going to the symphony tonight to see Itzhak Perlman and I'm hoping I can remember to have my husband take a picture of me using my baby Birkin!


I saw him years ago in San Francisco and loved it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Excited for this showcase! This year I took archival photos of ALL my bags, so I can post each week.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone gorgeous bags!


Yay!  This is always so much fun. I can’t wait to see your bags. 





whateve said:


> Thank you! I don't normally like hand carry only but this one was so cute and it was only $9 at the Salvation Army.


WOW! $9?!?


Cookiefiend said:


> Well - one of my purses has failed a usage test and I just listed it - Camelia Roma Tracolla
> This was to replace the LV Favorite in Azur - it annoyed me every time I carried it because stuff fell out all the time - grrrrr.
> Today I discovered the CR has a fiddly closure. As in I can't get it closed and when I do, I can't get it undone. Case in point - I couldn't find my phone and had to ping it. I tracked it down to the bedroom where I had been trying on clothes to pack for Maui, it was in the CR - I had put my stuff in it and was checking to see if it would come with me. I couldn't get it open to get the phone out - my phone is pinging away, I'm fiddling with the clasp trying to get it undone and I thought - THAT'S Enough of THAT! So - I listed it.
> Right now I don't even know if I'll replace it. I had thought I needed a smallish light colored bag, but do I need a bag if I'm only going to use it once or twice a year? But I don't have a dressier light color bag, I have black and oxblood but nothing light. Meh!


Sounds like my ivory Chanel. We think we need a color but probably don’t. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Used my pink ostrich birdie again today and matched it with a silk scarf, but forgot to take a picture! We are going to the symphony tonight to see Itzhak Perlman and I'm hoping I can remember to have my husband take a picture of me using my baby Birkin!


This bag is TDF!


----------



## msd_bags

I didn’t realize it immediately but I’m already at my 3rd bag for the New Year New Bag challenge!

The first was my Tumi Canton crossbody from the Voyageur line.  I bought this while on vacation (and used it too) so I kinda forgot that this makes it to the challenge as Bag 1.  She’s very comfortable to use!





Second bag is my Mulberry Leighton which is the first bag I used for my back to work day.  I have a modification following my receipt of the shoulder strap I ordered from Massaccesi specifically for use on this bag.  Used it for 2 days straight.




Then finally today my MCM Milla (medium) for its first use.  I bought it October I think but I had it shipped to my sister in the US.  So I just saw her (Milla) for the first time in December upon my visit.  Love this bag!!


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> Thank you! I don't normally like hand carry only but this one was so cute and it was only $9 at the Salvation Army.


You always get the best deals on your bags and have the most stunning vintages!


----------



## ML_chanel

January must be the month of indecision! Although I think these challenges are definitely making me reconsider my bag choices I had always wanted the ysl cabas bag but never pulled the trigger back in its peak popularity. I saw this one on fashionphile for a steal and impulse purchased when they were having an extra 10% off. Now that it’s here, I feel like it’s dated. Does anyone still have and wear this bag?


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> You always get the best deals on your bags and have the most stunning vintages!


Thank you! I love getting a deal. It makes me enjoy the bag more with less guilt.


mimi_buckley said:


> January must be the month of indecision! Although I think these challenges are definitely making me reconsider my bag choices I had always wanted the ysl cabas bag but never pulled the trigger back in its peak popularity. I saw this one on fashionphile for a steal and impulse purchased when they were having an extra 10% off. Now that it’s here, I feel like it’s dated. Does anyone still have and wear this bag?


I don't think it is dated. I love the color. I think it is really pretty. But if it isn't love at first sight, you should probably return it.


----------



## vink

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetie - it does make me feel much more peaceful.
> 
> Gorgeous color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pdxhb, catsinthebag, and dcooney4 - it's truly my favorite and most worn bracelet.
> I was very sad when she quit making jewelry; some of her pieces had lovely quotes on them, many from Rumi. I have 2 other 'favorites' that get worn a lot too - one
> says “A mountain keeps an echo deep inside itself. Thats how I hold your voice” by Rumi, the other says “Let us be grateful to people who make us happy. They are the charming gardeners who make our souls blossom” by Proust.



I wish I’ve read more poem to know more of these authors and sources. They truly can touch the heart.


----------



## Rhl2987

All dressed up for a night at the symphony!! We never do anything like this so it’s a real treat. This is my new Chanel jacket purchased on sale last weekend! Waaaaaahh I’m getting so big!!


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> Thank you! I love getting a deal. It makes me enjoy the bag more with less guilt.
> 
> I don't think it is dated. I love the color. I think it is really pretty. But if it isn't love at first sight, you should probably return it.


I love getting a deal too, I can’t pay full price anymore I can’t decide if it feels dated because I’m picturing myself in 2012 lusting over this bag or if it really is dated. I love the size and color too. I just feel like I had my 2019 wishlist and this bag unexpectedly cut some of the others in line


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crap my 2jours from eBay was a fake.  Returning it. Crap nuggets!



What?!?!? Oh! I’m sorry it happened. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## ML_chanel

Rhl2987 said:


> All dressed up for a night at the symphony!! We never do anything like this so it’s a real treat. This is my new Chanel jacket purchased on sale last weekend! Waaaaaahh I’m getting so big!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302098


You look so amazing!! I love the jacket, your bag and your cute bump!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can anyone help me get some goals for my collection? I don't really have any. I feel that three dozen is probably too many and I want purse peace and to not want more but I still obsess about this hole or that one which is silly and probably just justifies buying a bag. That's a low threshold.
> 
> I think it's maybe my mental escape hatch, to mull over potential new purses, when I'm feeling melancholy or powerless in other areas of my life. I don't like many things about the logistics of being an expat and feel lonely and alien sometimes and can't seem to get a career going even though I speak the language and now have a masters. I had a rough divorce ten years ago which left some raw crap that occasionally crops up for a self pity party in my mind.  So when I'm in the dumps, purses are such a reliably fun thing to think about.
> I hope I get this salaried doctoral position I'm applying for so I will be so busy with something interesting that maybe I can get the bag monkey off my back. Or at least add a salary to my household budget to balance out my shopping addictionslip ups.



One in, one out? 

With this, you’ll have to compare the new one you’re dreaming about and the one you already have. And you have to commit on getting rid of them. If you really can’t sell them, giving away or donating are other ways to get rid of bags.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! And you would know! But at least your fiddly clasp was solve-able!
> And thank you.
> I read your post and thought "Do I really have any dressy clothes that absolutely need a light colored bag?", I checked Stylebook (under Work-ish Warm Weather) and found that I had maybe one outfit that would really need a lighter purse… and I haven't worn that in 2 years.
> I don't need a light color dressy bag!!!!
> Woot!


Yay! What are you gonna do with the $$$$$ you just saved???


----------



## vink

franzibw said:


> Wore number 5 of 10 in 31 today, but it‘s not a keeper... Too heavy and the colour doesn‘t match many of my clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300954
> 
> Michael Kors Brooklyn camera bag in cinder



As much as the color is lovely, maybe it’s time to find a new home for it?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Used my pink ostrich birdie again today and matched it with a silk scarf, but forgot to take a picture! We are going to the symphony tonight to see Itzhak Perlman and I'm hoping I can remember to have my husband take a picture of me using my baby Birkin!


I hope you have a terrific time at the concert. I've never seen Itzhak Perlman perform live, though I have some CDs of him. He is SO talented! What is he going to be performing?
And I hope your DH does manage to get a photo of you with your baby Birkin.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> All dressed up for a night at the symphony!! We never do anything like this so it’s a real treat. This is my new Chanel jacket purchased on sale last weekend! Waaaaaahh I’m getting so big!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302098



You look amazingly beautiful. Have a marvelous time!


----------



## ElainePG

mimi_buckley said:


> January must be the month of indecision! Although I think these challenges are definitely making me reconsider my bag choices I had always wanted the ysl cabas bag but never pulled the trigger back in its peak popularity. I saw this one on fashionphile for a steal and impulse purchased when they were having an extra 10% off. Now that it’s here, I feel like it’s dated. Does anyone still have and wear this bag?


I don't have it, but I love the color of yours. And I never worry whether a bag is dated or not... if I love it, and it works for me, who cares. But that's just me. I'm not exactly fashion-forward, and I live in a small town where nobody notices handbags.

But as for functionality: what's it like to hand-carry it?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Yay! What are you gonna do with the $$$$$ you just saved???



Welllll... I am watching for the SaP for the spring season... [emoji38]


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> All dressed up for a night at the symphony!! We never do anything like this so it’s a real treat. This is my new Chanel jacket purchased on sale last weekend! Waaaaaahh I’m getting so big!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302098


Woah... you look fantastic! What a terrific outfit. The bag, the jacket, the shoes... OMG, those SHOES!!! You'll be the most elegant lady at the symphony, with or without the bump.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Welllll... I am watching for the SaP for the spring season... [emoji38]


Ah-HAH!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> All dressed up for a night at the symphony!! We never do anything like this so it’s a real treat. This is my new Chanel jacket purchased on sale last weekend! Waaaaaahh I’m getting so big!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302098


You look fabulous and happy!


----------



## ElainePG

Speaking of coin purses...

This one is 50% off on the Coach site. It's pretty cute, if you happen to like mice! 

https://www.coach.com/coach-mouse-c...h=true&dwvar_color=B4/R8#q=coin+purse&start=2


----------



## ML_chanel

ElainePG said:


> I don't have it, but I love the color of yours. And I never worry whether a bag is dated or not... if I love it, and it works for me, who cares. But that's just me. I'm not exactly fashion-forward, and I live in a small town where nobody notices handbags.
> 
> But as for functionality: what's it like to hand-carry it?


It has a long strap too! Hand carry isn’t too bad due to the size and the leather is pretty lightweight. I live in a major city and usually choose function over form, this could be a nice change and it would be my first ysl bag. I usually plan and agonize over bag purchases so I think I’m just leery since it was a somewhat unplanned impulse buy. Although maybe I’ve secretly been planning since 2012


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.



I normally change it once a year or maybe even later. Before, it needs to hold coins, bills, cards, and a photo. 
Now, I’m more relax and it only has to makes me happy and that’s it. 

If you want something whimsical, I think Kate Spade is good.


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> I am totally boring with wallets and tend to move into one and stay there. A while ago, I moved into an Hermes Calvi, then weeks later into a Chanel wallet, then decided I wanted to go smaller than the wallet and went into a Chanel card case. This card case is so perfect I haven’t even thought about another wallet.
> 
> Similarly, I have an LV Pochette that carries my lip balm, hand sanitizer, gum, etc. It’s a LE that I had to have because it has a little white dog on it, and I have a little white dog! Again, I have no desire to change out of it. It’s familiar to me, I know where everything sits inside it, and it wears like iron.
> 
> Sometimes I think I should be more fun and have bunches of cute SLGs, but IRL, I find something that works and never want to change out of it.



I’d like to see that Chanel card case. Could you please show the photo of it?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t realize it immediately but I’m already at my 3rd bag for the New Year New Bag challenge!
> 
> The first was my Tumi Canton crossbody from the Voyageur line.  I bought this while on vacation (and used it too) so I kinda forgot that this makes it to the challenge as Bag 1.  She’s very comfortable to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag is my Mulberry Leighton which is the first bag I used for my back to work day.  I have a modification following my receipt of the shoulder strap I ordered from Massaccesi specifically for use on this bag.  Used it for 2 days straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then finally today my MCM Milla (medium) for its first use.  I bought it October I think but I had it shipped to my sister in the US.  So I just saw her (Milla) for the first time in December upon my visit.  Love this bag!!


Is this navy? I just posted asking about the milla! I need help lol


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t realize it immediately but I’m already at my 3rd bag for the New Year New Bag challenge!
> 
> The first was my Tumi Canton crossbody from the Voyageur line.  I bought this while on vacation (and used it too) so I kinda forgot that this makes it to the challenge as Bag 1.  She’s very comfortable to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag is my Mulberry Leighton which is the first bag I used for my back to work day.  I have a modification following my receipt of the shoulder strap I ordered from Massaccesi specifically for use on this bag.  Used it for 2 days straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then finally today my MCM Milla (medium) for its first use.  I bought it October I think but I had it shipped to my sister in the US.  So I just saw her (Milla) for the first time in December upon my visit.  Love this bag!!


So glad to hear the new strap is working out for your Mulberry. It looks perfect! 
And the Milla is really pretty.


----------



## catsinthebag

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love you!
> The second I'm in new England I'm arranging a tea or latte date with you and I cannot wait!!!!



I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> I’d like to see that Chanel card case. Could you please show the photo of it?



Of course! Here you go. It’s charcoal gray caviar leather with sort of muted gold HW.  The turnlock is decorative; it’s a snap closure.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> All dressed up for a night at the symphony!! We never do anything like this so it’s a real treat. This is my new Chanel jacket purchased on sale last weekend! Waaaaaahh I’m getting so big!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302098



You look beautiful. Hope it was a great concert.


----------



## Rhl2987

mimi_buckley said:


> You look so amazing!! I love the jacket, your bag and your cute bump!





ElainePG said:


> I hope you have a terrific time at the concert. I've never seen Itzhak Perlman perform live, though I have some CDs of him. He is SO talented! What is he going to be performing?
> And I hope your DH does manage to get a photo of you with your baby Birkin.





Cookiefiend said:


> You look amazingly beautiful. Have a marvelous time!





ElainePG said:


> Woah... you look fantastic! What a terrific outfit. The bag, the jacket, the shoes... OMG, those SHOES!!! You'll be the most elegant lady at the symphony, with or without the bump.





More bags said:


> You look fabulous and happy!





catsinthebag said:


> You look beautiful. Hope it was a great concert.


Thank you!! You all are very sweet! He performed Beethoven and it was quite magical. He is really very old at this point but incredible and a genius nonetheless. I’ll be honest and admit that it was the first time we’ve ever stayed until the end of a concert!


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> Of course! Here you go. It’s charcoal gray caviar leather with sort of muted gold HW.  The turnlock is decorative; it’s a snap closure.
> 
> View attachment 4302274



Thanks! It’s very cute! Back smiling pocket?


----------



## msd_bags

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Is this navy? I just posted asking about the milla! I need help lol


Hi there.  I just responded to your post in the MCM thread.  Btw, this bag's color is Phantom Grey.


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> Thanks! It’s very cute! Back smiling pocket?



No back smile pocket, unfortunately. I really want one of those, but my boutique never gets them in and I refuse to pay the prices that resellers want for them!


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> No back smile pocket, unfortunately. I really want one of those, but my boutique never gets them in and I refuse to pay the prices that resellers want for them!



Now you’re making me wonder if I made the right choice turning one down last month. But at the moment or even now, I have no use for them so...


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Ooh... how exciting! Hermès does some incredible shades of blue. I know my way around Hermès scarves, but I've never gone near their leather. Lucky you!
> 
> Will it be a special order? And which size are you looking at?


I know that I want colbalt blue with shw....I’m thinking the 28 but I need to try it on to determine.  I hear such horror stories regarding trying to purchase one so idk


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear the new strap is working out for your Mulberry. It looks perfect!
> And the Milla is really pretty.


Thanks dear Elaine!


----------



## lynne_ross

I have been using the same wallet for the past 5 years. I was switching before then since I could only use small wallets with my small bags. But I ended up just using the small wallet and not switching back at some point.


----------



## dcooney4

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4301925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #2 Mulberry Antony, I love the deep wine color and the gunmetal hardware.


I am a big fan of mulberry. Love this!


----------



## dcooney4

franzibw said:


> Just packed my bag for tomorrow, number 6 of 10 in 31, a grey Coccinelle Kim bucket bag.
> It’s also number 2 of New year, New bag.
> View attachment 4301968


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t realize it immediately but I’m already at my 3rd bag for the New Year New Bag challenge!
> 
> The first was my Tumi Canton crossbody from the Voyageur line.  I bought this while on vacation (and used it too) so I kinda forgot that this makes it to the challenge as Bag 1.  She’s very comfortable to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag is my Mulberry Leighton which is the first bag I used for my back to work day.  I have a modification following my receipt of the shoulder strap I ordered from Massaccesi specifically for use on this bag.  Used it for 2 days straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then finally today my MCM Milla (medium) for its first use.  I bought it October I think but I had it shipped to my sister in the US.  So I just saw her (Milla) for the first time in December upon my visit.  Love this bag!!


The strap looks perfect for it.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> All dressed up for a night at the symphony!! We never do anything like this so it’s a real treat. This is my new Chanel jacket purchased on sale last weekend! Waaaaaahh I’m getting so big!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302098


You look lovely. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> I know that I want colbalt blue with shw....I’m thinking the 28 but I need to try it on to determine.  I hear such horror stories regarding trying to purchase one so idk


I don’t believe that color is being produced right now but check out the resale market. I see it out there every once in awhile.


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> Now you’re making me wonder if I made the right choice turning one down last month. But at the moment or even now, I have no use for them so...



If you have no use for it, why buy? I’m not even sure I “need” the back pocket, but I’d figure out some use for it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

mimi_buckley said:


> January must be the month of indecision! Although I think these challenges are definitely making me reconsider my bag choices I had always wanted the ysl cabas bag but never pulled the trigger back in its peak popularity. I saw this one on fashionphile for a steal and impulse purchased when they were having an extra 10% off. Now that it’s here, I feel like it’s dated. Does anyone still have and wear this bag?


Generally, I won’t wear a bag when I feel it’s dated. So I understand your concern. But, this bag is absolutely not dated. It’s a classic satchel style that I don’t think _can_ get dated. I have a similar one in black and it’s my go to black bag. I’ll probably have this for yeeeaaars. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



You may be concerned about the Y hardware v the newer YSL hardware. Again, if this looked dated, I’d tell you. But YSL is still doing things with the Y shape in their leather quilting and it just doesn’t look old at all. I’d very happily wear and enjoy your bag. It’s quite chic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> I know that I want colbalt blue with shw....I’m thinking the 28 but I need to try it on to determine.  I hear such horror stories regarding trying to purchase one so idk


I’m guessing the blue Givenchy didn’t scratch the itch?  “Substitution” bags never do no matter how cute.

The only Kelly I would want now is pink w/shw. And the resale on those are $20k ish. (Cobalt and Bordeaux are distant second choices.) That’s diamond money not bag money IMO so I am out of Hermes consideration. LOL!


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> Generally, I won’t wear a bag when I feel it’s dated. So I understand your concern. But, this bag is absolutely not dated. It’s a classic satchel style that I don’t think _can_ get dated. I have a similar one in black and it’s my go to black bag. I’ll probably have this for yeeeaaars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302568
> 
> You may be concerned about the Y hardware v the newer YSL hardware. Again, if this looked dated, I’d tell you. But YSL is still doing things with the Y shape in their leather quilting and it just doesn’t look old at all. I’d very happily wear and enjoy your bag. It’s quite chic.


Loveee the black on black. I think it is the hardware that is throwing me. I tried to pack the bag up this morning to return it and could not get my self to do it, so I guess that she is mine!


----------



## franzibw

Rhl2987 said:


> I love bucket bags!! And I've never seen one in grey before. Pretty!



Thank you! I didn‘t like many other bucket bags, but this one is lightweight, roomy and practical, and I love the colour.

Do you have some bucket bags?


----------



## franzibw

vink said:


> As much as the color is lovely, maybe it’s time to find a new home for it?



Yes, it‘s time to find a new home, absolutely  Just listed it on eBay...


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m guessing the blue Givenchy didn’t scratch the itch?  “Substitution” bags never do no matter how cute.
> 
> The only Kelly I would want now is pink w/shw. And the resale on those are $20k ish. (Cobalt and Bordeaux are distant second choices.) That’s diamond money not bag money IMO so I am out of Hermes consideration. LOL!


You should be able to find a new condition pink kelly (25 or 28) new in the USA for 14-15k. I have seen them sell on sites like fashionphine in that range. Some reseller price MUCH higher then others. Honestly, that is not a bad price when you consider most have to buy a kelly worth of stuff to get to buy a kelly and that stuff has poor resale value unless they are rare items. Not to enable!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Of course! Here you go. It’s charcoal gray caviar leather with sort of muted gold HW.  The turnlock is decorative; it’s a snap closure.
> 
> View attachment 4302274


I love this! I didn't realize Chanel made a card case with the Reissue lock instead of the double Cs. Is it still available, or is it from a previous season?


----------



## franzibw

dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Day 6 of 10 Tori Burch Brody tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

@HopelessBagGirl, @Rhl2987 amd any others who are looking to focus or curb their spending.

I had mentioned before that Mr. Sparkle and I use Pinterest to let each other know what we want as presents. We have 2 lists, a stocking stuffers (which we just changed to $200 or less) and a wish list (which is $201 or more). Whenever we want something we put in on the appropriate list. Pinterest allows the user to order the entries so what you want most can be at the top of the list. It’s a great system for gift giving because we get what we want but are still surprised.

What I didn’t mention is we also use this to help make sure overall spending is in line. We each have a “want to buy” list where we put every and anything personal that we want from bags to shoes to sunnies to whatever. (Some items are on multiple lists) We also have one for home decor and general expenses. And, when we buy for ourselves, for the house, etc. we check the list to make sure we are buying our next priority and not something that has just popped up and caught our attention.

This has really helped me stay focused as I’ve been redoing my wardrobe and jewelry collection as well as the house redecorating project. It’s surprising how many times “x” will come up and i’ll feel I HAVE to have it. Then I take 5 seconds to look at my Pinterest and think - uh no. Why would I spend $500 on that when I really want to wait and get the $2500 thing on my list.

It’s also eliminated any arguments over decorating the house because we have agreed on what we want to buy down to the color and style.

So, while Pinterest may not be your thing (although I vote for it because pictures remind me of what I want better than a word only list), it may be good just to list out what your financial priorities are and keep them with you. Include everything. So your list may have all kinds of things - bags, debt free education, socks, $x for retirement, draperies or whatever. On my Pinterest of general expenses is a placeholder with $ amount for DD’s wedding because I know it will be a bite - though she doesn’t even have a BF right now. 

In any case, you may be more content not buying the $10 socks or $8000 bag when you know you really want to hunker down and have $15k for school or $5k roof repair instead.

HTH!


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> @HopelessBagGirl, @Rhl2987 amd any others who are looking to focus or curb their spending.
> 
> I had mentioned before that Mr. Sparkle and I use Pinterest to let each other know what we want as presents. We have 2 lists, a stocking stuffers (which we just changed to $200 or less) and a wish list (which is $201 or more). Whenever we want something we put in on the appropriate list. Pinterest allows the user to order the entries so what you want most can be at the top of the list. It’s a great system for gift giving because we get what we want but are still surprised.
> 
> What I didn’t mention is we also use this to help make sure overall spending is in line. We each have a “want to buy” list where we put every and anything personal that we want from bags to shoes to sunnies to whatever. (Some items are on multiple lists) We also have one for home decor and general expenses. And, when we buy for ourselves, for the house, etc. we check the list to make sure we are buying our next priority and not something that has just popped up and caught our attention.
> 
> This has really helped me stay focused as I’ve been redoing my wardrobe and jewelry collection as well as the house redecorating project. It’s surprising how many times “x” will come up and i’ll feel I HAVE to have it. Then I take 5 seconds to look at my Pinterest and think - uh no. Why would I spend $500 on that when I really want to wait and get the $2500 thing on my list.
> 
> It’s also eliminated any arguments over decorating the house because we have agreed on what we want to buy down to the color and style.
> 
> So, while Pinterest may not be your thing (although I vote for it because pictures remind me of what I want better than a word only list), it may be good just to list out what your financial priorities are and keep them with you. Include everything. So your list may have all kinds of things - bags, debt free education, socks, $x for retirement, draperies or whatever. On my Pinterest of general expenses is a placeholder with $ amount for DD’s wedding because I know it will be a bite - though she doesn’t even have a BF right now.
> 
> In any case, you may be more content not buying the $10 socks or $8000 bag when you know you really want to bunker down and have $15k for school or $5k roof repair instead.
> 
> HTH!


Such a great idea!


----------



## Rhl2987

franzibw said:


> Thank you! I didn‘t like many other bucket bags, but this one is lightweight, roomy and practical, and I love the colour.
> 
> Do you have some bucket bags?


I do not! I’m down to just a small selection of bags now but no bucket bags! I just admire them in others’ collections.


----------



## whateve

franzibw said:


> Thank you! I didn‘t like many other bucket bags, but this one is lightweight, roomy and practical, and I love the colour.
> 
> Do you have some bucket bags?


I love bucket bags! I have several.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Nibb said:


> Such a great idea!


Thanks. Although this was Mr. S’s idea. He had to find a way to calm me down as I tend to flit from project to project and must have to must have.  

Hey, I’m a Sagittarius. I can’t help it.  (No, o don’t really believe in astrology but I need whatever excuse I can get. lol!)


Rhl2987 said:


> I do not! I’m down to just a small selection of bags now but no bucket bags! I just admire them in others’ collections.


I typically have avoided buckets. Not because they aren’t cute but, for the same reason I avoid unstructured bags - I can’t find my things. So, I was pleasantly surprised when Mr. S bought me the Ltd edition Fendi Mon Tresor bucket and I loved it. The mini size means my things can’t get lost. Lol!  So maybe a small or mini bucket could work for you down the road. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This being said, I love my Jimmy Choo Biker bag but it drives me CRAZY to wear.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I have bought pouches to help organize it and even try to limit what small things I put it in so I can find everything. But, it’s still a *major* PITA.  I will never, never, no not NEVER buy another unstructured bag as long as I walk Planet Earth!  But! I can’t sell this bag (yet). It’s a cute, kind of edgy counterpoint to my wardrobe and it’s lightweight so it’s great when I need to haul a bunch of stuff like a shawl, sweater, snacks, etc.

What is everyone’s most useful big bag? I tend to like bags on the small side of medium (my Chanel Jumbos feel huge). But, sometimes I need a big bag but don’t want a lot of weight or fuss. What is your best option?


----------



## Sparkletastic

What is on everyone’s wish list for Valentine’s Day? (Is V Day celebrated in most countries?)

I have jewelry on my wish list.  I have two more pieces I want to round out my new “everyday” jewelry. Having gotten 3 bags in the last few months as gifts, I’m bag content right now.

What are you getting for your special person, family, etc? I’m getting Mr. S. a watch that he has been seriously eyeballing. (I really don’t get his watch thing. I don’t ever want a watch.) I’m not sure yet what to get the kiddos. I usually get them a fun (read: very inexpensive) V day gift to mark the day.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> @HopelessBagGirl, @Rhl2987 amd any others who are looking to focus or curb their spending.
> 
> I had mentioned before that Mr. Sparkle and I use Pinterest to let each other know what we want as presents. We have 2 lists, a stocking stuffers (which we just changed to $200 or less) and a wish list (which is $201 or more). Whenever we want something we put in on the appropriate list. Pinterest allows the user to order the entries so what you want most can be at the top of the list. It’s a great system for gift giving because we get what we want but are still surprised.
> 
> What I didn’t mention is we also use this to help make sure overall spending is in line. We each have a “want to buy” list where we put every and anything personal that we want from bags to shoes to sunnies to whatever. (Some items are on multiple lists) We also have one for home decor and general expenses. And, when we buy for ourselves, for the house, etc. we check the list to make sure we are buying our next priority and not something that has just popped up and caught our attention.
> 
> This has really helped me stay focused as I’ve been redoing my wardrobe and jewelry collection as well as the house redecorating project. It’s surprising how many times “x” will come up and i’ll feel I HAVE to have it. Then I take 5 seconds to look at my Pinterest and think - uh no. Why would I spend $500 on that when I really want to wait and get the $2500 thing on my list.
> 
> It’s also eliminated any arguments over decorating the house because we have agreed on what we want to buy down to the color and style.
> 
> So, while Pinterest may not be your thing (although I vote for it because pictures remind me of what I want better than a word only list), it may be good just to list out what your financial priorities are and keep them with you. Include everything. So your list may have all kinds of things - bags, debt free education, socks, $x for retirement, draperies or whatever. On my Pinterest of general expenses is a placeholder with $ amount for DD’s wedding because I know it will be a bite - though she doesn’t even have a BF right now.
> 
> In any case, you may be more content not buying the $10 socks or $8000 bag when you know you really want to hunker down and have $15k for school or $5k roof repair instead.
> 
> HTH!


I hate to ask you for more detail on this but I'm really interested in the idea and having a hard time picturing it! Do you have one Pinterest board for Finances and then different pins to represent different items? I love this!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks. Although this was Mr. S’s idea. He had to find a way to calm me down as I tend to flit from project to project and must have to must have.
> 
> Hey, I’m a Sagittarius. I can’t help it.  (No, o don’t really believe in astrology but I need whatever excuse I can get. lol!)
> I typically have avoided buckets. Not because they aren’t cute but, for the same reason I avoid unstructured bags - I can’t find my things. So, I was pleasantly surprised when Mr. S bought me the Ltd edition Fendi Mon Tresor bucket and I loved it. The mini size means my things can’t get lost. Lol!  So maybe a small or mini bucket could work for you down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302742
> 
> This being said, I love my Jimmy Choo Biker bag but it drives me CRAZY to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought pouches to help organize it and even try to limit what small things I put it in so I can find everything. But, it’s still a *major* PITA.  I will never, never, no not NEVER buy another unstructured bag as long as I walk Planet Earth!  But! I can’t sell this bag (yet). It’s a cute, kind of edgy counterpoint to my wardrobe and it’s lightweight so it’s great when I need to haul a bunch of stuff like a shawl, sweater, snacks, etc.
> 
> What is everyone’s most useful big bag? I tend to like bags on the small side of medium (my Chanel Jumbos feel huge). But, sometimes I need a big bag but don’t want a lot of weight or fuss. What is your best option?


I'm in love with your Mon Tresor!! I use bag organizers to protect the inside of my Hermes bags but have never had any pouches/SLGs inside except for a wallet. And I pretty much only bring around my keys, lip stuff, wallet, epipen, and phone. So, I don't really have any big bags anymore. I sold my Birkin 35 because it was too big. I have a Madewell leather backpack that is kind of my biggest bag and thats more for travel than anything else. I like the same size bags as you I think. Small side of medium.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> What is on everyone’s wish list for Valentine’s Day? (Is V Day celebrated in most countries?)
> 
> I have jewelry on my wish list.  I have two more pieces I want to round out my new “everyday” jewelry. Having gotten 3 bags in the last few months as gifts, I’m bag content right now.
> 
> What are you getting for your special person, family, etc? I’m getting Mr. S. a watch that he has been seriously eyeballing. (I really don’t get his watch thing. I don’t ever want a watch.) I’m not sure yet what to get the kiddos. I usually get them a fun (read: very inexpensive) V day gift to mark the day.


Great question! I just want flowers. I spoiled myself silly in the last month and I don't need anything, but I like getting gorgeous flowers from my husband. He has a florist that he goes to who is really fancy, so I'm sure I'll get a lovely bouquet from there. Flowers are for very choice occasions from him. Only Valentine's Day, and then sometimes I'll get flowers one other time per year, almost at random. I just bought hubby a Hermes tie and scarf (before their price increase) and we're getting him a dress coat on sale, so those will be his gifts. He has only ever had puffer coats. He's pretty easy to please and not a shopper.

Can we hear what jewelry you want, or should we wait until after V Day when you share it with us!?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks. Although this was Mr. S’s idea. He had to find a way to calm me down as I tend to flit from project to project and must have to must have.
> 
> Hey, I’m a Sagittarius. I can’t help it.  (No, o don’t really believe in astrology but I need whatever excuse I can get. lol!)
> I typically have avoided buckets. Not because they aren’t cute but, for the same reason I avoid unstructured bags - I can’t find my things. So, I was pleasantly surprised when Mr. S bought me the Ltd edition Fendi Mon Tresor bucket and I loved it. The mini size means my things can’t get lost. Lol!  So maybe a small or mini bucket could work for you down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302742
> 
> This being said, I love my Jimmy Choo Biker bag but it drives me CRAZY to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought pouches to help organize it and even try to limit what small things I put it in so I can find everything. But, it’s still a *major* PITA.  I will never, never, no not NEVER buy another unstructured bag as long as I walk Planet Earth!  But! I can’t sell this bag (yet). It’s a cute, kind of edgy counterpoint to my wardrobe and it’s lightweight so it’s great when I need to haul a bunch of stuff like a shawl, sweater, snacks, etc.
> 
> What is everyone’s most useful big bag? I tend to like bags on the small side of medium (my Chanel Jumbos feel huge). But, sometimes I need a big bag but don’t want a lot of weight or fuss. What is your best option?


If big bags aren't structured they tend to become black holes and fold up on themselves when I try to open them. Still, I love unstructured bags so most of mine are unstructured. Right now I'd say my most useful big bag is BV baseball hobo. I can fit a lot in there. The great thing about it being unstructured is that if I don't have a lot in there, it hangs tight against my body and doesn't look huge. I have a couple medium sized totes. I had one that was bigger in saffiano. It was structured, had lots of pockets, zip top, and everything you could want in a tote, but I really didn't need it and I didn't love it. I think if you have to carry a lot of stuff, totes are the way to go. They just aren't love for me.


Sparkletastic said:


> What is on everyone’s wish list for Valentine’s Day? (Is V Day celebrated in most countries?)
> 
> I have jewelry on my wish list.  I have two more pieces I want to round out my new “everyday” jewelry. Having gotten 3 bags in the last few months as gifts, I’m bag content right now.
> 
> What are you getting for your special person, family, etc? I’m getting Mr. S. a watch that he has been seriously eyeballing. (I really don’t get his watch thing. I don’t ever want a watch.) I’m not sure yet what to get the kiddos. I usually get them a fun (read: very inexpensive) V day gift to mark the day.


I don't expect anything for Valentine's Day. We'll just go out for a nice meal. We don't do gifts. DH was never very good about it so I just gave up.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I hate to ask you for more detail on this but I'm really interested in the idea and having a hard time picturing it! Do you have one Pinterest board for Finances and then different pins to represent different items? I love this!!


No worries. We help each other on everything in this thread. So questions are expected and welcomed. 

We have a number of Pinterest lists.  We’ve shared the lists with each other and given each other permission to add and make notes.  Each list is also private (I don’t want other people poking their noses into what we’re doing.) But there are a couple of lists that our kids also have permissions to edit / add.

Here are the titles of some of the “boards”. We have about 20 in all. We use our pet names for each other when titling the list but for the sake of clarity (and to save myself some kidding LOL!) I’ll use Sparkle and Mr. Sparkle. Some lists have sub lists like our home decor one

• Sparkle’s Wish List
• Mr. Sparkle’s Wish List
• Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
• Mr. Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
• Sparkle’s To Buy List - this is random personal stuff we need / plan to buy in just about any category.
• Mr. Sparkle’s To Buy List
• Home Decor
    Master Suite
    Kitchen
    Outdoor Kitchen
    Landscaping
• General Expenses - This can be anything from future expenses like weddings to small things like magazine subscriptions. It keeps us discussing things in a happy way vs. one of us <cough, Mr. Sparkle, cough> going off and just buying the thing or it becoming some big summit meeting which is a kill joy.
• Fashion - Clothing, etc. we want to discuss with each other
• Savings & Deals - I’m a penny pincher so I’m always coming up with ways to save money on things we want to buy. LOL!
• Events and Activities - We keep track of things we want to go to like in town concerts or festivals and conventions in other cities.
• Vacation Ideas - We travel a lot and want to keep track of new places, resorts, etc. as we hear of them
• To Do’s - this is a list of things one or the other of us things we need to do and / or discuss.

Either we save a link or a representative photo to the appropriate board. Sometimes a photo is just a placeholder so we can put that fact or any other details in the comments section. For example, I saved a link to a pink Hermes Kelly. But I put in bold:
** PLACEHOLDER!! DO NOT BUY THIS!! Not sure if I really want one. **  I also saved a photo of a sofa I think would be great for the media room. It’s the shape I want but, not the color. So, again, I added a note. ** PLACEHOLDER!! Let’s discuss. I think this is the direction we want to go in for the main media space.**

We have several other lists but, you get the idea. We use Pinterest to keep us on track of what we want to buy so we don’t get side tracked or overdo. But we also use it as a virtual bulletin board, list keeper, etc. to communicate and keep on top of tons of things. It’s as close as our phones so it’s easy to pop something on a list whenever we think of it.

When we are hanging out in the evening or weekends we’ll get out our phones and see what the other added. It’s a really fun way to keep track of and discuss practically anything.


Rhl2987 said:


> Great question! I just want flowers. I spoiled myself silly in the last month and I don't need anything, but I like getting gorgeous flowers from my husband. He has a florist that he goes to who is really fancy, so I'm sure I'll get a lovely bouquet from there. Flowers are for very choice occasions from him. Only Valentine's Day, and then sometimes I'll get flowers one other time per year, almost at random. I just bought hubby a Hermes tie and scarf (before their price increase) and we're getting him a dress coat on sale, so those will be his gifts. He has only ever had puffer coats. He's pretty easy to please and not a shopper.
> 
> Can we hear what jewelry you want, or should we wait until after V Day when you share it with us!?


Sure. I’m hoping to get jewelry again for my V day present. My short term wish list is a bracelet and a pair of earrings. So I’m hoping to get one of those. My Pinterest wish list is updated accordingly. 

Mr. S. isn’t a big flower guy either. He’d rather buy me a pair of shoes or a cute top that he can see me in than some flowers that will die. I want to take mini umbrage because I like flowers but, lol! who can get mad about new shoes?


whateve said:


> If big bags aren't structured they tend to become black holes and fold up on themselves when I try to open them. Still, I love unstructured bags so most of mine are unstructured. Right now I'd say my most useful big bag is BV baseball hobo. I can fit a lot in there. The great thing about it being unstructured is that if I don't have a lot in there, it hangs tight against my body and doesn't look huge. I have a couple medium sized totes. I had one that was bigger in saffiano. It was structured, had lots of pockets, zip top, and everything you could want in a tote, but I really didn't need it and I didn't love it. I think if you have to carry a lot of stuff, totes are the way to go. They just aren't love for me.
> 
> I don't expect anything for Valentine's Day. We'll just go out for a nice meal. We don't do gifts. DH was never very good about it so I just gave up.


How do you keep your larger unstructured bags from becoming back holes?  I love the JC but it drives me batty - even with my pouches.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love bucket bags! I have several.


I like them too. I have only 2 though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks. Although this was Mr. S’s idea. He had to find a way to calm me down as I tend to flit from project to project and must have to must have.
> 
> Hey, I’m a Sagittarius. I can’t help it.  (No, o don’t really believe in astrology but I need whatever excuse I can get. lol!)
> I typically have avoided buckets. Not because they aren’t cute but, for the same reason I avoid unstructured bags - I can’t find my things. So, I was pleasantly surprised when Mr. S bought me the Ltd edition Fendi Mon Tresor bucket and I loved it. The mini size means my things can’t get lost. Lol!  So maybe a small or mini bucket could work for you down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302742
> 
> This being said, I love my Jimmy Choo Biker bag but it drives me CRAZY to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought pouches to help organize it and even try to limit what small things I put it in so I can find everything. But, it’s still a *major* PITA.  I will never, never, no not NEVER buy another unstructured bag as long as I walk Planet Earth!  But! I can’t sell this bag (yet). It’s a cute, kind of edgy counterpoint to my wardrobe and it’s lightweight so it’s great when I need to haul a bunch of stuff like a shawl, sweater, snacks, etc.
> 
> What is everyone’s most useful big bag? I tend to like bags on the small side of medium (my Chanel Jumbos feel huge). But, sometimes I need a big bag but don’t want a lot of weight or fuss. What is your best option?


Honestly its my LC Le Pliage Neo - big and light, but not very structured so I use an insert with it. But if I need a big bag - that's the one. I'll confess it's not a very attractive bag but it sure is a workhorse.


Sparkletastic said:


> What is on everyone’s wish list for Valentine’s Day? (Is V Day celebrated in most countries?)
> 
> I have jewelry on my wish list.  I have two more pieces I want to round out my new “everyday” jewelry. Having gotten 3 bags in the last few months as gifts, I’m bag content right now.
> 
> What are you getting for your special person, family, etc? I’m getting Mr. S. a watch that he has been seriously eyeballing. (I really don’t get his watch thing. I don’t ever want a watch.) I’m not sure yet what to get the kiddos. I usually get them a fun (read: very inexpensive) V day gift to mark the day.


I'll get cards for DH and our sons. I'd rather stay home than have a pre-planned meal that the restaurants make for that day - I can make a much better dinner at home! 
For our granddaughter we get a Singing Valentine. A Barbershop Quartet comes to their home and sings her a couple songs and gives her a small bouquet of roses.


----------



## dcooney4

I usually buy my kids chocolate and my dh gets a card , chocolate and a dinner or lunch at one of his favorite restaurants and he usually takes me to a mall and lets me pick something or he will pick up a piece of jewelry that I liked. Since I am the main bill payer I will hint at a less expensive thing or something more depending on what other bills I have that month. I love flowers but my pets will just toss them on the floor and I will have an empty vase, so no more flowers for me. lol


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone’s most useful big bag? I tend to like bags on the small side of medium (my Chanel Jumbos feel huge). But, sometimes I need a big bag but don’t want a lot of weight or fuss. What is your best option?


My only large bag is my Balenciaga City. And it's definitely useful, because it weighs next to nothing, it zips if I need it to but can mostly be left unzipped, and now that I've replaced the strap, it works as either a shoulder bag or a cross body.

It was also a birthday present from The Hubster, so that makes it special.

The only problem with this bag... and I hesitate to even call it a "problem"... is the color. When I asked for it, I was still fairly new to the world of designer bags, and I had the idea that I should own a bag in every color of the rainbow. In 2014, Balenciaga had released the City bag in a color called "Curry" and I thought that would be really neat. Except that when it arrived from the Neiman Marcus store, "Curry" actually turned out to be *BRIGHT YELLOW*, and with all the black I wear, I feel a bit like a bumblebee.  

But nevermind. It's a very useful bag, and in a pinch I can use it to flag down a taxi.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> *For our granddaughter we get a Singing Valentine*. A Barbershop Quartet comes to their home and sings her a couple songs and gives her a small bouquet of roses.


That is such an adorable idea! I'll bet she just loves it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> No worries. We help each other on everything in this thread. So questions are expected and welcomed.
> 
> We have a number of Pinterest lists.  We’ve shared the lists with each other and given each other permission to add and make notes.  Each list is also private (I don’t want other people poking their noses into what we’re doing.) But there are a couple of lists that our kids also have permissions to edit / add.
> 
> Here are the titles of some of the “boards”. We have about 20 in all. We use our pet names for each other when titling the list but for the sake of clarity (and to save myself some kidding LOL!) I’ll use Sparkle and Mr. Sparkle. Some lists have sub lists like our home decor one
> 
> • Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Sparkle’s To Buy List - this is random personal stuff we need / plan to buy in just about any category.
> • Mr. Sparkle’s To Buy List
> • Home Decor
> Master Suite
> Kitchen
> Outdoor Kitchen
> Landscaping
> • General Expenses - This can be anything from future expenses like weddings to small things like magazine subscriptions. It keeps us discussing things in a happy way vs. one of us <cough, Mr. Sparkle, cough> going off and just buying the thing or it becoming some big summit meeting which is a kill joy.
> • Fashion - Clothing, etc. we want to discuss with each other
> • Savings & Deals - I’m a penny pincher so I’m always coming up with ways to save money on things we want to buy. LOL!
> • Events and Activities - We keep track of things we want to go to like in town concerts or festivals and conventions in other cities.
> • Vacation Ideas - We travel a lot and want to keep track of new places, resorts, etc. as we hear of them
> • To Do’s - this is a list of things one or the other of us things we need to do and / or discuss.
> 
> Either we save a link or a representative photo to the appropriate board. Sometimes a photo is just a placeholder so we can put that fact or any other details in the comments section. For example, I saved a link to a pink Hermes Kelly. But I put in bold:
> ** PLACEHOLDER!! DO NOT BUY THIS!! Not sure if I really want one. **  I also saved a photo of a sofa I think would be great for the media room. It’s the shape I want but, not the color. So, again, I added a note. ** PLACEHOLDER!! Let’s discuss. I think this is the direction we want to go in for the main media space.**
> 
> We have several other lists but, you get the idea. We use Pinterest to keep us on track of what we want to buy so we don’t get side tracked or overdo. But we also use it as a virtual bulletin board, list keeper, etc. to communicate and keep on top of tons of things. It’s as close as our phones so it’s easy to pop something on a list whenever we think of it.
> 
> When we are hanging out in the evening or weekends we’ll get out our phones and see what the other added. It’s a really fun way to keep track of and discuss practically anything.
> .


That's the coolest thing ever. What happens when you have items that cross into 2 or more categories, like Home Decor and a To Buy list? Do you actually find savings and deals on Pinterest that you pin for that category? I think my issue is that I would love this to get and stay organized, but I don't have my husband's attention during the day. I can multi-task (love to think I'm great at this but I'm sure I'm just average) but my husband has to be fully focused on work when he is at work. I text him all throughout the day because I love updating him and telling him everything that's happening  but I generally do not get texts back. And he's the type of person where he forgets what I've texted him, or never read it, and usually doesn't go back to review. So, bottom line, it's hard to get him to like a method of staying organized because it mostly feels like it's for managing him. But I want to think of a good way to share this with him and maybe get him to love it. You have to love your system of organization or you won't use it!!

Thank you so much for sharing this. It's a wonderful method and it's wonderful of you to share your wisdom!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> My only large bag is my Balenciaga City. And it's definitely useful, because it weighs next to nothing, it zips if I need it to but can mostly be left unzipped, and now that I've replaced the strap, it works as either a shoulder bag or a cross body.
> 
> It was also a birthday present from The Hubster, so that makes it special.
> 
> The only problem with this bag... and I hesitate to even call it a "problem"... is the color. When I asked for it, I was still fairly new to the world of designer bags, and I had the idea that I should own a bag in every color of the rainbow. In 2014, Balenciaga had released the City bag in a color called "Curry" and I thought that would be really neat. Except that when it arrived from the Neiman Marcus store, "Curry" actually turned out to be *BRIGHT YELLOW*, and with all the black I wear, I feel a bit like a bumblebee.
> 
> But nevermind. It's a very useful bag, and in a pinch I can use it to flag down a taxi.
> View attachment 4302871


Oh that is beautiful and you could stop traffic with it!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> No worries. We help each other on everything in this thread. So questions are expected and welcomed.
> 
> We have a number of Pinterest lists.  We’ve shared the lists with each other and given each other permission to add and make notes.  Each list is also private (I don’t want other people poking their noses into what we’re doing.) But there are a couple of lists that our kids also have permissions to edit / add.
> 
> Here are the titles of some of the “boards”. We have about 20 in all. We use our pet names for each other when titling the list but for the sake of clarity (and to save myself some kidding LOL!) I’ll use Sparkle and Mr. Sparkle. Some lists have sub lists like our home decor one
> 
> • Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Sparkle’s To Buy List - this is random personal stuff we need / plan to buy in just about any category.
> • Mr. Sparkle’s To Buy List
> • Home Decor
> Master Suite
> Kitchen
> Outdoor Kitchen
> Landscaping
> • General Expenses - This can be anything from future expenses like weddings to small things like magazine subscriptions. It keeps us discussing things in a happy way vs. one of us <cough, Mr. Sparkle, cough> going off and just buying the thing or it becoming some big summit meeting which is a kill joy.
> • Fashion - Clothing, etc. we want to discuss with each other
> • Savings & Deals - I’m a penny pincher so I’m always coming up with ways to save money on things we want to buy. LOL!
> • Events and Activities - We keep track of things we want to go to like in town concerts or festivals and conventions in other cities.
> • Vacation Ideas - We travel a lot and want to keep track of new places, resorts, etc. as we hear of them
> • To Do’s - this is a list of things one or the other of us things we need to do and / or discuss.
> 
> Either we save a link or a representative photo to the appropriate board. Sometimes a photo is just a placeholder so we can put that fact or any other details in the comments section. For example, I saved a link to a pink Hermes Kelly. But I put in bold:
> ** PLACEHOLDER!! DO NOT BUY THIS!! Not sure if I really want one. **  I also saved a photo of a sofa I think would be great for the media room. It’s the shape I want but, not the color. So, again, I added a note. ** PLACEHOLDER!! Let’s discuss. I think this is the direction we want to go in for the main media space.**
> 
> We have several other lists but, you get the idea. We use Pinterest to keep us on track of what we want to buy so we don’t get side tracked or overdo. But we also use it as a virtual bulletin board, list keeper, etc. to communicate and keep on top of tons of things. It’s as close as our phones so it’s easy to pop something on a list whenever we think of it.
> 
> When we are hanging out in the evening or weekends we’ll get out our phones and see what the other added. It’s a really fun way to keep track of and discuss practically anything.
> Sure. I’m hoping to get jewelry again for my V day present. My short term wish list is a bracelet and a pair of earrings. So I’m hoping to get one of those. My Pinterest wish list is updated accordingly.
> 
> Mr. S. isn’t a big flower guy either. He’d rather buy me a pair of shoes or a cute top that he can see me in than some flowers that will die. I want to take mini umbrage because I like flowers but, lol! who can get mad about new shoes?
> How do you keep your larger unstructured bags from becoming back holes?  I love the JC but it drives me batty - even with my pouches.


None of my bags are huge and the larger ones have pockets. I don't have that many individual items in my bags. Smaller items go in the pockets. It is more of a problem when a bag is north/south but I just put up with it. I have more problems with small bags because I have to remove things to get to other things.


Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly its my LC Le Pliage Neo - big and light, but not very structured so I use an insert with it. But if I need a big bag - that's the one. I'll confess it's not a very attractive bag but it sure is a workhorse.
> 
> I'll get cards for DH and our sons. I'd rather stay home than have a pre-planned meal that the restaurants make for that day - I can make a much better dinner at home!
> For our granddaughter we get a Singing Valentine. A Barbershop Quartet comes to their home and sings her a couple songs and gives her a small bouquet of roses.


The singing valentine is a fantastic idea!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> I love this! I didn't realize Chanel made a card case with the Reissue lock instead of the double Cs. Is it still available, or is it from a previous season?



It’s from autumn of 2017. Here’s the code in case you want to try to track it down. I think the reissue lock card cases aren’t as popular as the ones with the double Cs.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> My only large bag is my Balenciaga City. And it's definitely useful, because it weighs next to nothing, it zips if I need it to but can mostly be left unzipped, and now that I've replaced the strap, it works as either a shoulder bag or a cross body.
> 
> It was also a birthday present from The Hubster, so that makes it special.
> 
> The only problem with this bag... and I hesitate to even call it a "problem"... is the color. When I asked for it, I was still fairly new to the world of designer bags, and I had the idea that I should own a bag in every color of the rainbow. In 2014, Balenciaga had released the City bag in a color called "Curry" and I thought that would be really neat. Except that when it arrived from the Neiman Marcus store, "Curry" actually turned out to be *BRIGHT YELLOW*, and with all the black I wear, I feel a bit like a bumblebee.
> 
> But nevermind. It's a very useful bag, and in a pinch I can use it to flag down a taxi.
> View attachment 4302871


This is such a lovely sunshine colour


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Sparkletastic I'm so impressed with your level of organisation in planning shopping campaigns 

I love flowers. One of life's little luxuries is that Mr Dawn buys at least one bouquet (often two - one for kitchen, one for lounge) every week 



Sparkletastic said:


> No worries. We help each other on everything in this thread. So questions are expected and welcomed.
> 
> We have a number of Pinterest lists.  We’ve shared the lists with each other and given each other permission to add and make notes.  Each list is also private (I don’t want other people poking their noses into what we’re doing.) But there are a couple of lists that our kids also have permissions to edit / add.
> 
> Here are the titles of some of the “boards”. We have about 20 in all. We use our pet names for each other when titling the list but for the sake of clarity (and to save myself some kidding LOL!) I’ll use Sparkle and Mr. Sparkle. Some lists have sub lists like our home decor one
> 
> • Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Sparkle’s To Buy List - this is random personal stuff we need / plan to buy in just about any category.
> • Mr. Sparkle’s To Buy List
> • Home Decor
> Master Suite
> Kitchen
> Outdoor Kitchen
> Landscaping
> • General Expenses - This can be anything from future expenses like weddings to small things like magazine subscriptions. It keeps us discussing things in a happy way vs. one of us <cough, Mr. Sparkle, cough> going off and just buying the thing or it becoming some big summit meeting which is a kill joy.
> • Fashion - Clothing, etc. we want to discuss with each other
> • Savings & Deals - I’m a penny pincher so I’m always coming up with ways to save money on things we want to buy. LOL!
> • Events and Activities - We keep track of things we want to go to like in town concerts or festivals and conventions in other cities.
> • Vacation Ideas - We travel a lot and want to keep track of new places, resorts, etc. as we hear of them
> • To Do’s - this is a list of things one or the other of us things we need to do and / or discuss.
> 
> Either we save a link or a representative photo to the appropriate board. Sometimes a photo is just a placeholder so we can put that fact or any other details in the comments section. For example, I saved a link to a pink Hermes Kelly. But I put in bold:
> ** PLACEHOLDER!! DO NOT BUY THIS!! Not sure if I really want one. **  I also saved a photo of a sofa I think would be great for the media room. It’s the shape I want but, not the color. So, again, I added a note. ** PLACEHOLDER!! Let’s discuss. I think this is the direction we want to go in for the main media space.**
> 
> We have several other lists but, you get the idea. We use Pinterest to keep us on track of what we want to buy so we don’t get side tracked or overdo. But we also use it as a virtual bulletin board, list keeper, etc. to communicate and keep on top of tons of things. It’s as close as our phones so it’s easy to pop something on a list whenever we think of it.
> 
> When we are hanging out in the evening or weekends we’ll get out our phones and see what the other added. It’s a really fun way to keep track of and discuss practically anything.
> Sure. I’m hoping to get jewelry again for my V day present. My short term wish list is a bracelet and a pair of earrings. So I’m hoping to get one of those. My Pinterest wish list is updated accordingly.
> 
> Mr. S. isn’t a big flower guy either. He’d rather buy me a pair of shoes or a cute top that he can see me in than some flowers that will die. I want to take mini umbrage because I like flowers but, lol! who can get mad about new shoes?
> How do you keep your larger unstructured bags from becoming back holes?  I love the JC but it drives me batty - even with my pouches.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh that is beautiful and you could stop traffic with it!!


Aaaaaand.. I probably have!!!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> It’s from autumn of 2017. Here’s the code in case you want to try to track it down. I think the reissue lock card cases aren’t as popular as the ones with the double Cs.
> 
> View attachment 4302948


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.

Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's. 

Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is such a lovely sunshine colour


Thank you! It’s fun to wear in the summer, when it’s foggy here on the coast!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's.
> 
> Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me


You very lucky! My Dh is sweet but rarely is able to pull off a surprise.


----------



## Nibb

Bag #3 Bottega Veneta bronze intrecciato loop. My favorite bag, Bottega Veneta under the direction of Tomas Maier is / was my favorite brand. This is also my first pathetic attempt at a bag selfie.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's.
> 
> Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me


That is incredibly precious!! I can’t wait to hear what happens this year!


----------



## ElainePG

Nibb said:


> Bag #3 Bottega Veneta bronze intrecciato loop. My favorite bag, Bottega Veneta under the direction of Tomas Maier is / was my favorite brand. This is also my first pathetic attempt at a bag selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303014
> View attachment 4303015


What a beautiful bag! Bronze is such a versatile color.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's.
> 
> Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me


What a sweet gesture remembering things you’d mentioned an interest in!  What a special dear husband.



Nibb said:


> Bag #3 Bottega Veneta bronze intrecciato loop. My favorite bag, Bottega Veneta under the direction of Tomas Maier is / was my favorite brand. This is also my first pathetic attempt at a bag selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303014
> View attachment 4303015


This is a fantastic bag. I love the colour, a great year round neutral!


----------



## Rhl2987

This isn’t one of my three newest bags but it might be the fourth newest. LV Cannes bag with cocktail attire for my husband’s work party tonight.


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's.
> 
> Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me


That's wonderful!


----------



## Nibb

ElainePG said:


> What a beautiful bag! Bronze is such a versatile color.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> This isn’t one of my three newest bags but it might be the fourth newest. LV Cannes bag with cocktail attire for my husband’s work party tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303037


You look great!


----------



## Nibb

More bags said:


> What a sweet gesture remembering things you’d mentioned an interest in!  What a special dear husband.
> 
> 
> This is a fantastic bag. I love the colour, a great year round neutral!


Thank you! I agree about the color it looks beautiful with a raffia hat and a crisp white top.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly its my LC Le Pliage Neo - big and light, but not very structured so I use an insert with it. But if I need a big bag - that's the one. I'll confess it's not a very attractive bag but it sure is a workhorse.
> 
> I'll get cards for DH and our sons. I'd rather stay home than have a pre-planned meal that the restaurants make for that day - I can make a much better dinner at home!
> For our granddaughter we get a Singing Valentine. A Barbershop Quartet comes to their home and sings her a couple songs and gives her a small bouquet of roses.


I love the idea of a singing quartet.


Rhl2987 said:


> That's the coolest thing ever. What happens when you have items that cross into 2 or more categories, like Home Decor and a To Buy list? Do you actually find savings and deals on Pinterest that you pin for that category? I think my issue is that I would love this to get and stay organized, but I don't have my husband's attention during the day. I can multi-task (love to think I'm great at this but I'm sure I'm just average) but my husband has to be fully focused on work when he is at work. I text him all throughout the day because I love updating him and telling him everything that's happening  but I generally do not get texts back. And he's the type of person where he forgets what I've texted him, or never read it, and usually doesn't go back to review. So, bottom line, it's hard to get him to like a method of staying organized because it mostly feels like it's for managing him. But I want to think of a good way to share this with him and maybe get him to love it. You have to love your system of organization or you won't use it!!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this. It's a wonderful method and it's wonderful of you to share your wisdom!!!


The “to buy” list is more personal items.  And sometimes things are on multiple lists then when we talk about them we decide where they need to go.

This process is actually great for someone who doesn’t have a lot of time during the day becaus you each can add things whenever you have time / think of them. And then when you do have couple time it’s all there to go over.


Miss_Dawn said:


> And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's.
> 
> Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me


This is adorable!


Rhl2987 said:


> This isn’t one of my three newest bags but it might be the fourth newest. LV Cannes bag with cocktail attire for my husband’s work party tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303037


This is a great bag. I’m starting to like interesting bags moreso than just the traditional!


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> I don’t believe that color is being produced right now but check out the resale market. I see it out there every once in awhile.


This will be my first Hermes bag purchase so thanks for the advice.  I thought if not available then I could just order


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> This isn’t one of my three newest bags but it might be the fourth newest. LV Cannes bag with cocktail attire for my husband’s work party tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303037


You look fabulous- have fun tonight!


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m guessing the blue Givenchy didn’t scratch the itch?  “Substitution” bags never do no matter how cute.
> 
> The only Kelly I would want now is pink w/shw. And the resale on those are $20k ish. (Cobalt and Bordeaux are distant second choices.) That’s diamond money not bag money IMO so I am out of Hermes consideration. LOL!


So I carried it this week to work and I do like it but I still want that Kelly.  Please don’t say 20k because I won’t be able to slide that to them.  I would rather spend 6k for blue flap.  20k is a lot so I might need to re-evaluate my color choice.  20k I can get get three items at least


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> This isn’t one of my three newest bags but it might be the fourth newest. LV Cannes bag with cocktail attire for my husband’s work party tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303037


Great outfit. The bag is perfect for an evening out.


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> What is on everyone’s wish list for Valentine’s Day? (Is V Day celebrated in most countries?)
> 
> I have jewelry on my wish list.  I have two more pieces I want to round out my new “everyday” jewelry. Having gotten 3 bags in the last few months as gifts, I’m bag content right now.
> 
> What are you getting for your special person, family, etc? I’m getting Mr. S. a watch that he has been seriously eyeballing. (I really don’t get his watch thing. I don’t ever want a watch.) I’m not sure yet what to get the kiddos. I usually get them a fun (read: very inexpensive) V day gift to mark the day.



The DH and I usually celebrate at home with some good wine and good food. He will usually pick me up a giant bouquet of flowers. We rarely exchange boxed gifts on any occasion, mostly our gifts to each other are good wine, concert tickets and travel at least once a month.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> So I carried it this week to work and I do like it but I still want that Kelly.  Please don’t say 20k because I won’t be able to slide that to them.  I would rather spend 6k for blue flap.  20k is a lot so I might need to re-evaluate my color choice.  20k I can get get three items at least


I don’t think the blue is that expensive.


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #5 - BV Pillow, my last 2018 purchase, so it goes under both categories, 10 on 31 and 3 latest/newest bags


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t think the blue is that expensive.


The purse gods are looking out for me then.  I need to do further research and come up with game plan.


----------



## missie1

mimi_buckley said:


> January must be the month of indecision! Although I think these challenges are definitely making me reconsider my bag choices I had always wanted the ysl cabas bag but never pulled the trigger back in its peak popularity. I saw this one on fashionphile for a steal and impulse purchased when they were having an extra 10% off. Now that it’s here, I feel like it’s dated. Does anyone still have and wear this bag?


I feel that it’s a nice bag if you already had in your collection then carry with no issues. With that being said it does look dated for a new purchase.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ElainePG said:


> My only large bag is my Balenciaga City. And it's definitely useful, because it weighs next to nothing, it zips if I need it to but can mostly be left unzipped, and now that I've replaced the strap, it works as either a shoulder bag or a cross body.
> 
> It was also a birthday present from The Hubster, so that makes it special.
> 
> The only problem with this bag... and I hesitate to even call it a "problem"... is the color. When I asked for it, I was still fairly new to the world of designer bags, and I had the idea that I should own a bag in every color of the rainbow. In 2014, Balenciaga had released the City bag in a color called "Curry" and I thought that would be really neat. Except that when it arrived from the Neiman Marcus store, "Curry" actually turned out to be *BRIGHT YELLOW*, and with all the black I wear, I feel a bit like a bumblebee.
> 
> But nevermind. It's a very useful bag, and in a pinch I can use it to flag down a taxi.
> View attachment 4302871



I think the color is like a shot of prozac right to the veins. Love.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! It’s fun to wear in the summer, when it’s foggy here on the coast!



I'll bet! Do you live somewhere near San Francisco? Mr Dawn and I went on a 2-week+ road trip along the Pacific Coast Highway a couple of years ago. It was so beautiful! Enjoyed ourselves immensely.

Your gorgeous sunshine bag makes me think this is actually one of my bag problems this year. 

Tiny problem. First world problem. 0.5 world problem? 

I like having unexpected colour accessories. I like yellow. I have a yellow bag, but it's an old Michael Kors that has seen better days. I bought it in Venice so I also feel reasonably nice-memories-attachment to it. But I don't carry it anymore. I think I'll have to wait until I find its replacement before I let it go.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much for the Mr Dawn compliments 

And I do love the timing of Valentine's. It's always so dull and cold after the festive season has ended, but before spring. Going away for a weekend, taking time out to celebrate our lives - it's the little things.



dcooney4 said:


> You very lucky! My Dh is sweet but rarely is able to pull off a surprise.





Rhl2987 said:


> That is incredibly precious!! I can’t wait to hear what happens this year!





More bags said:


> What a sweet gesture remembering things you’d mentioned an interest in!  What a special dear husband.





whateve said:


> That's wonderful!





Sparkletastic said:


> This is adorable!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I love how your flowers are coordinating with your bag in this picture


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Nibb said:


> Bag #3 Bottega Veneta bronze intrecciato loop. My favorite bag, Bottega Veneta under the direction of Tomas Maier is / was my favorite brand. This is also my first pathetic attempt at a bag selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303014
> View attachment 4303015


Your scarf and bag are a great combination!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> This isn’t one of my three newest bags but it might be the fourth newest. LV Cannes bag with cocktail attire for my husband’s work party tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303037


This looks very chic, with the all black outfit and the brown of the LV. You look great


----------



## dcooney4

Nibb said:


> Bag #3 Bottega Veneta bronze intrecciato loop. My favorite bag, Bottega Veneta under the direction of Tomas Maier is / was my favorite brand. This is also my first pathetic attempt at a bag selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303014
> View attachment 4303015


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Pillow, my last 2018 purchase, so it goes under both categories, 10 on 31 and 3 latest/newest bags


You have such a good eye for photography. Love the bag too!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> You have such a good eye for photography. Love the bag too!


thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> This looks very chic, with the all black outfit and the brown of the LV. You look great


I agree! She looks fab!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> @HopelessBagGirl, @Rhl2987 amd any others who are looking to focus or curb their spending.
> 
> I had mentioned before that Mr. Sparkle and I use Pinterest to let each other know what we want as presents. We have 2 lists, a stocking stuffers (which we just changed to $200 or less) and a wish list (which is $201 or more). Whenever we want something we put in on the appropriate list. Pinterest allows the user to order the entries so what you want most can be at the top of the list. It’s a great system for gift giving because we get what we want but are still surprised.
> 
> What I didn’t mention is we also use this to help make sure overall spending is in line. We each have a “want to buy” list where we put every and anything personal that we want from bags to shoes to sunnies to whatever. (Some items are on multiple lists) We also have one for home decor and general expenses. And, when we buy for ourselves, for the house, etc. we check the list to make sure we are buying our next priority and not something that has just popped up and caught our attention.
> 
> This has really helped me stay focused as I’ve been redoing my wardrobe and jewelry collection as well as the house redecorating project. It’s surprising how many times “x” will come up and i’ll feel I HAVE to have it. Then I take 5 seconds to look at my Pinterest and think - uh no. Why would I spend $500 on that when I really want to wait and get the $2500 thing on my list.
> 
> It’s also eliminated any arguments over decorating the house because we have agreed on what we want to buy down to the color and style.
> 
> So, while Pinterest may not be your thing (although I vote for it because pictures remind me of what I want better than a word only list), it may be good just to list out what your financial priorities are and keep them with you. Include everything. So your list may have all kinds of things - bags, debt free education, socks, $x for retirement, draperies or whatever. On my Pinterest of general expenses is a placeholder with $ amount for DD’s wedding because I know it will be a bite - though she doesn’t even have a BF right now.
> 
> In any case, you may be more content not buying the $10 socks or $8000 bag when you know you really want to hunker down and have $15k for school or $5k roof repair instead.
> 
> HTH!



Great tip! Never think of it this way. I have an account, but never really use it. I should check it out. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks. Although this was Mr. S’s idea. He had to find a way to calm me down as I tend to flit from project to project and must have to must have.
> 
> Hey, I’m a Sagittarius. I can’t help it.  (No, o don’t really believe in astrology but I need whatever excuse I can get. lol!)
> I typically have avoided buckets. Not because they aren’t cute but, for the same reason I avoid unstructured bags - I can’t find my things. So, I was pleasantly surprised when Mr. S bought me the Ltd edition Fendi Mon Tresor bucket and I loved it. The mini size means my things can’t get lost. Lol!  So maybe a small or mini bucket could work for you down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302742
> 
> This being said, I love my Jimmy Choo Biker bag but it drives me CRAZY to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought pouches to help organize it and even try to limit what small things I put it in so I can find everything. But, it’s still a *major* PITA.  I will never, never, no not NEVER buy another unstructured bag as long as I walk Planet Earth!  But! I can’t sell this bag (yet). It’s a cute, kind of edgy counterpoint to my wardrobe and it’s lightweight so it’s great when I need to haul a bunch of stuff like a shawl, sweater, snacks, etc.
> 
> What is everyone’s most useful big bag? I tend to like bags on the small side of medium (my Chanel Jumbos feel huge). But, sometimes I need a big bag but don’t want a lot of weight or fuss. What is your best option?



MM Juliet in tuscania leather.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> What is on everyone’s wish list for Valentine’s Day? (Is V Day celebrated in most countries?)
> 
> I have jewelry on my wish list.  I have two more pieces I want to round out my new “everyday” jewelry. Having gotten 3 bags in the last few months as gifts, I’m bag content right now.
> 
> What are you getting for your special person, family, etc? I’m getting Mr. S. a watch that he has been seriously eyeballing. (I really don’t get his watch thing. I don’t ever want a watch.) I’m not sure yet what to get the kiddos. I usually get them a fun (read: very inexpensive) V day gift to mark the day.



No idea yet. A new TV screen for his home gym since we’re moving into this new place and he loves electronics? But normally, I’ll just get him chocolate as a tease. He hates all kind of sweets, although I caught him one time sneak ate all my white chocolate truffles. Since then, I usually gift him white chocolate for valentine’s day.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Great question! I just want flowers. I spoiled myself silly in the last month and I don't need anything, but I like getting gorgeous flowers from my husband. He has a florist that he goes to who is really fancy, so I'm sure I'll get a lovely bouquet from there. Flowers are for very choice occasions from him. Only Valentine's Day, and then sometimes I'll get flowers one other time per year, almost at random. I just bought hubby a Hermes tie and scarf (before their price increase) and we're getting him a dress coat on sale, so those will be his gifts. He has only ever had puffer coats. He's pretty easy to please and not a shopper.
> 
> Can we hear what jewelry you want, or should we wait until after V Day when you share it with us!?



As much as I love receiving flowers, DH said it’s a waste of money coz it’ll die as soon as the next day. We’ve been together, dating and married for 18 years now. I think I only got 3 bouquets from him. [emoji20]


----------



## vink

Cookiefiend said:


> Honestly its my LC Le Pliage Neo - big and light, but not very structured so I use an insert with it. But if I need a big bag - that's the one. I'll confess it's not a very attractive bag but it sure is a workhorse.
> 
> I'll get cards for DH and our sons. I'd rather stay home than have a pre-planned meal that the restaurants make for that day - I can make a much better dinner at home!
> For our granddaughter we get a Singing Valentine. A Barbershop Quartet comes to their home and sings her a couple songs and gives her a small bouquet of roses. [emoji813]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Remind me of one year that I sent him a huge bouquet of floating balloons at work. As much as it’s cute, he didn’t like it much. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

And yeah... in case you wonder why I did that. I like pranking him on Valentine’s Day. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] He doesn’t see it as a special day to celebrate. He sees it as a way of capitalism trying to make more money. But I love giving and receiving gift and all kind of celebration so pranking it is. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's.
> 
> Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me



May he be interested in coaching my hubby? [emoji16] I don’t want that many gifts. Only a bouquet would be nice. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t think the blue is that expensive.



I don’t know much about H, but I know it depends on shades of blue.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> This will be my first Hermes bag purchase so thanks for the advice.  I thought if not available then I could just order


Might be good for you to check out the Hermes thread! There really is a difficult process to acquire one in the store. In the resale market, depending on what you are looking for, you will see a mark up of at least 30% or so. For coveted colors and newer bags, could be much more than that. I’m afraid you won’t just be able to easily order a bag to your specifications.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Pillow, my last 2018 purchase, so it goes under both categories, 10 on 31 and 3 latest/newest bags


Beautiful bag and those animals made me smile!


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> As much as I love receiving flowers, DH said it’s a waste of money coz it’ll die as soon as the next day. We’ve been together, dating and married for 18 years now. I think I only got 3 bouquets from him. [emoji20]


Certain types of flowers will last longer. If they are good quality and also certain types, they won’t die the next day. I’ve had some bouquets that last for over a week and that is something he could talk to the florist about! I wish he would do it just because you want them and to make you happy! 

I’ve complained in the past about not receiving flowers enough, but I still see them about once a year or so. For example, I thought maybe I’d have seen them during my pregnancy already...but nope! One time I asked him to pick up flowers for a party we were hosting and I think he counted that as flowers for me


----------



## dcooney4

Decided to exchange the backpack for the smaller size. Since the place I bought it does not have the smaller size I had to order it elsewhere with no discount but I am tired of settling . It will be my fun carefree backpack.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> No worries. We help each other on everything in this thread. So questions are expected and welcomed.
> 
> We have a number of Pinterest lists.  We’ve shared the lists with each other and given each other permission to add and make notes.  Each list is also private (I don’t want other people poking their noses into what we’re doing.) But there are a couple of lists that our kids also have permissions to edit / add.
> 
> Here are the titles of some of the “boards”. We have about 20 in all. We use our pet names for each other when titling the list but for the sake of clarity (and to save myself some kidding LOL!) I’ll use Sparkle and Mr. Sparkle. Some lists have sub lists like our home decor one
> 
> • Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Wish List
> • Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Mr. Sparkle’s Stocking Stuffers
> • Sparkle’s To Buy List - this is random personal stuff we need / plan to buy in just about any category.
> • Mr. Sparkle’s To Buy List
> • Home Decor
> Master Suite
> Kitchen
> Outdoor Kitchen
> Landscaping
> • General Expenses - This can be anything from future expenses like weddings to small things like magazine subscriptions. It keeps us discussing things in a happy way vs. one of us <cough, Mr. Sparkle, cough> going off and just buying the thing or it becoming some big summit meeting which is a kill joy.
> • Fashion - Clothing, etc. we want to discuss with each other
> • Savings & Deals - I’m a penny pincher so I’m always coming up with ways to save money on things we want to buy. LOL!
> • Events and Activities - We keep track of things we want to go to like in town concerts or festivals and conventions in other cities.
> • Vacation Ideas - We travel a lot and want to keep track of new places, resorts, etc. as we hear of them
> • To Do’s - this is a list of things one or the other of us things we need to do and / or discuss.
> 
> Either we save a link or a representative photo to the appropriate board. Sometimes a photo is just a placeholder so we can put that fact or any other details in the comments section. For example, I saved a link to a pink Hermes Kelly. But I put in bold:
> ** PLACEHOLDER!! DO NOT BUY THIS!! Not sure if I really want one. **  I also saved a photo of a sofa I think would be great for the media room. It’s the shape I want but, not the color. So, again, I added a note. ** PLACEHOLDER!! Let’s discuss. I think this is the direction we want to go in for the main media space.**
> 
> We have several other lists but, you get the idea. We use Pinterest to keep us on track of what we want to buy so we don’t get side tracked or overdo. But we also use it as a virtual bulletin board, list keeper, etc. to communicate and keep on top of tons of things. It’s as close as our phones so it’s easy to pop something on a list whenever we think of it.
> 
> When we are hanging out in the evening or weekends we’ll get out our phones and see what the other added. It’s a really fun way to keep track of and discuss practically anything.
> Sure. I’m hoping to get jewelry again for my V day present. My short term wish list is a bracelet and a pair of earrings. So I’m hoping to get one of those. My Pinterest wish list is updated accordingly.
> 
> Mr. S. isn’t a big flower guy either. He’d rather buy me a pair of shoes or a cute top that he can see me in than some flowers that will die. I want to take mini umbrage because I like flowers but, lol! who can get mad about new shoes?
> How do you keep your larger unstructured bags from becoming back holes?  I love the JC but it drives me batty - even with my pouches.


Thanks for sharing. Very interesting way of managing finances/spending.


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> Might be good for you to check out the Hermes thread! There really is a difficult process to acquire one in the store. In the resale market, depending on what you are looking for, you will see a mark up of at least 30% or so. For coveted colors and newer bags, could be much more than that. I’m afraid you won’t just be able to easily order a bag to your specifications.


Thanks for advice RHL,......I will definitely go check out the thread and try to determine my best option.  I’m not opposed to preloved but I want to ensure if it needs to go to spa for any reason Hermes will service.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

vink said:


> May he be interested in coaching my hubby? [emoji16] I don’t want that many gifts. Only a bouquet would be nice. [emoji4]


----------



## lynne_ross

DH and I do not acknowledge vday. Never liked the day since couples already have anniversaries. My birthday is also right after it and our wedding anniversary is a few days before vday - hence more reasons we ignore it. Then on top of that my 3rd child was born on vday. So now it isn’t vday it is his bday - though I am sure we will celebrate with heart shaped everything!


----------



## missie1

For Valentine’s Day we will probably go out to dinner nothing spectacular.  I have few jewelry items that I need so I’ll get one of them but only because I’m alre working towards them kwim.  It won’t be on that day though


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> A fiddly clasp is the WORST.  And unfortunately, it's not always something you (or, at least I) notice when I'm first trying on a bag... it only shows up once it's home and I'm using it.
> 
> Hmmm... a dressier light-colored bag. I know you have that gorgeous white one, with bright yellow sides. But I guess it's more on the casual side. What dressy outfits do you have, that would require a light-colored bag?
> 
> I'm looking at my "bag album" in iPhoto (Yes! I finally did this, inspired by this thread!) and I don't have a single, solitary light-colored bag. Dressy or casual. I suppose because we don't really have an official "summer" here. Or maybe because I never wear light-colored clothes. I don't think I need one...


Elaine, 

Congrats on finally doing a pic  catalogued your collection.  Did you do one for your H scarves as well?


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.


I only use card cases and I rarely change them. I’m currently using fendi card case because it hold lots of cards.  My other two cases hold lots of cards but I use them to store cards I’m not carrying.  I then keep card case in my LV toiletries bag which I change from bag to bag as it has my Epi pen and meds as well.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carrying a golden Gucci Boston bag today with an “electric lime” coloured coat, to bring some sunshine to a winter's day in London 

This is bag # 4 in my 10/31 challenge.

Edited to add some action shots from a few minutes ago


----------



## Nibb

Miss_Dawn said:


> Your scarf and bag are a great combination!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a golden Gucci Boston bag today with an “electric lime” coloured coat, to bring some sunshine to a winter's day in London
> 
> This is bag # 4 in my 10/31 challenge.
> 
> Edited to add some action shots from a few minutes ago


Love it! I always wanted to go to London.


----------



## Nibb

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a golden Gucci Boston bag today with an “electric lime” coloured coat, to bring some sunshine to a winter's day in London
> 
> This is bag # 4 in my 10/31 challenge.
> 
> Edited to add some action shots from a few minutes ago


Love the chain and the London pics!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Pillow, my last 2018 purchase, so it goes under both categories, 10 on 31 and 3 latest/newest bags


Beautiful bag, beautiful garden!


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful bag and those animals made me smile!


thanks! 
and how about these 'animals'?


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'll bet! Do you live somewhere near San Francisco? Mr Dawn and I went on a 2-week+ road trip along the Pacific Coast Highway a couple of years ago. It was so beautiful! Enjoyed ourselves immensely.
> 
> Your gorgeous sunshine bag makes me think this is actually one of my bag problems this year.
> 
> Tiny problem. First world problem. 0.5 world problem?
> 
> I like having unexpected colour accessories. I like yellow. I have a yellow bag, but it's an old Michael Kors that has seen better days. I bought it in Venice so I also feel reasonably nice-memories-attachment to it. But I don't carry it anymore. I think I'll have to wait until I find its replacement before I let it go.


I never thought I would carry yellow. I have one yellow bag and love it. Every time I look at it, it makes me happy.


----------



## ML_chanel

Miss_Dawn said:


> And I can't wait for Valentine's. It's Mr Dawn's favourite holiday to celebrate. Each year he takes little notes of things I want, and I forget over time (because I don't keep pinterest lists ). And on Valentine's I'll get a 'box' which is full of things I'd forgotten I wanted. We will usually go away for the weekend, or if work is too busy at least dinner and maybe theatre.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year's  Valentine's.
> 
> Ps. Last picture is a made up holiday of celebration inserted between valentines and my birthday in July because it's too long to go without a celebration. We usually forget about this one, but this year when I got home from work, pink balloons, flowers and a bracelet were awaiting me


Wow what a sweet and thoughtful DH!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Pillow, my last 2018 purchase, so it goes under both categories, 10 on 31 and 3 latest/newest bags





ksuromax said:


> thank you!





ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> and how about these 'animals'?


I love your pictures! They are amazing. The bag is beautiful, one of my favorite colors.


----------



## ML_chanel

missie1 said:


> I feel that it’s a nice bag if you already had in your collection then carry with no issues. With that being said it does look dated for a new purchase.


I think it’s the old style hardware that had thrown me. I’m used to seeing the monogram hardware now but I actually prefer the subtle Y. Good luck getting your H bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> and how about these 'animals'?


That is awesome!!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I love your pictures! They are amazing. The bag is beautiful, one of my favorite colors.


thank you!!  


Rhl2987 said:


> That is awesome!!


the total awesomeness was to see the baby butterflies hatching...


----------



## lynne_ross

ksuromax said:


> thank you!!
> 
> the total awesomeness was to see the baby butterflies hatching...


That is so neat!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for sharing. Very interesting way of managing finances/spending.


I hope I didn’t overstate. This isn’t a financial management tool. Lol!  It’s more of a way just to keep track of the “extra” stuff so that we really get and do what we want in the fun spaces. It’s too easy to impulse buy (even on house stuff) and realize it wasn’t “the” thing you really wanted. Or to miss an event because it isn’t top of kind. 


missie1 said:


> I only use card cases and I rarely change them. I’m currently using fendi card case because it hold lots of cards.  My other two cases hold lots of cards but I use them to store cards I’m not carrying.  I then keep card case in my LV toiletries bag which I change from bag to bag as it has my Epi pen and meds as well.


I am beginning to love card holders more & more. The critical part is getting ones that hold a lot of cards and won’t stretch. Chanel cars holders often stretch. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a golden Gucci Boston bag today with an “electric lime” coloured coat, to bring some sunshine to a winter's day in London
> 
> This is bag # 4 in my 10/31 challenge.
> 
> Edited to add some action shots from a few minutes ago


Love this bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bag #5 of 10 today - my so black Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas. No photo. I wasn’t inspired and it’s a pain to photograph.  Maybe I’ll get one later today.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> Thanks for advice RHL,......I will definitely go check out the thread and try to determine my best option.  I’m not opposed to preloved but I want to ensure if it needs to go to spa for any reason Hermes will service.


If it’s authentic, which you should always get a bag you’re buying authenticated, then Hermes will spa it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #5 of 10 today - my so black Saint Laurent Monogram Cabas. No photo. I wasn’t inspired and it’s a pain to photograph.  Maybe I’ll get one later today.


I want to see!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> My only large bag is my Balenciaga City. And it's definitely useful, because it weighs next to nothing, it zips if I need it to but can mostly be left unzipped, and now that I've replaced the strap, it works as either a shoulder bag or a cross body.
> 
> It was also a birthday present from The Hubster, so that makes it special.
> 
> The only problem with this bag... and I hesitate to even call it a "problem"... is the color. When I asked for it, I was still fairly new to the world of designer bags, and I had the idea that I should own a bag in every color of the rainbow. In 2014, Balenciaga had released the City bag in a color called "Curry" and I thought that would be really neat. Except that when it arrived from the Neiman Marcus store, "Curry" actually turned out to be *BRIGHT YELLOW*, and with all the black I wear, I feel a bit like a bumblebee.
> 
> But nevermind. It's a very useful bag, and in a pinch I can use it to flag down a taxi.
> View attachment 4302871


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Pillow, my last 2018 purchase, so it goes under both categories, 10 on 31 and 3 latest/newest bags


Beautiful bag. And where is this taken? Such interesting sculptures!


----------



## ElainePG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think the color is like a shot of prozac right to the veins. Love.


That's funny!!!    Okay, then, "Miss Prozac" it is!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'll bet! Do you live somewhere near San Francisco? Mr Dawn and I went on a 2-week+ road trip along the Pacific Coast Highway a couple of years ago. It was so beautiful! Enjoyed ourselves immensely.
> 
> Your gorgeous sunshine bag makes me think this is actually one of my bag problems this year.
> 
> Tiny problem. First world problem. 0.5 world problem?
> 
> I like having unexpected colour accessories. I like yellow. I have a yellow bag, but it's an old Michael Kors that has seen better days. I bought it in Venice so I also feel reasonably nice-memories-attachment to it. But I don't carry it anymore. I think I'll have to wait until I find its replacement before I let it go.


Yes, I do live sort-of near San Francisco... about three hours south, on the coast. We get up to San Francisco once a year to do "big city" things like the opera and art museums. And shopping.  

I'm glad you & Mr. Dawn had a chance to see this part of the U.S. and to drive along the PCH.

Your MK bag is indeed a spot of  but if you don't carry it anymore then it's probably time to replace it. Does the replacement need to be a full-sized bag, or could it be a smaller weekend bag, just as a fun accent? There's this cute little PS1 Mini currently on the Proenza Schouler site (enable)...


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> Elaine,
> 
> Congrats on finally doing a pic  catalogued your collection.  *Did you do one for your H scarves as well?*


I did! Though tbh some of the pictures are better than others. But at least now they're all in a single album in iPhoto, and they're sorted by colorway. So when I'm tempted to buy a scarf, I first pull up the album and check to see if I already have anything similar. This has saved me from buying yet one more blue scarf!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> and how about these 'animals'?


Where are you, to have so many beautiful butterflies visiting you?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I want to see!


lol! It’s this one that I mentioned yesterday.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@missie1 mentioning the blue Kelly she’s hunting made me think of the punk I’ve id want. And really, it made me think about what I’d really like to replace my ivory Chanel with and that’s a pretty pink Chanel. Likely either a SF jumbo or old medium boy or... I’ve wanted to get a pink Chanel in the past but felt I “shouldn’t” because I have a watermelon pink quilted Dior. But getting one in a pastel or true pink would be a nice add to my collection. And since I’m getting active again in my sorority’s local alumni chapter (our colors are pink & green) I’d wear it quite a bit. Hmmmmm


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Bag #5 - BV Pillow, my last 2018 purchase, so it goes under both categories, 10 on 31 and 3 latest/newest bags


Gorgeous Pillow and fantastic pictures!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a golden Gucci Boston bag today with an “electric lime” coloured coat, to bring some sunshine to a winter's day in London
> 
> This is bag # 4 in my 10/31 challenge.
> 
> Edited to add some action shots from a few minutes ago


Great pics!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I did! Though tbh some of the pictures are better than others. But at least now they're all in a single album in iPhoto, and they're sorted by colorway. So when I'm tempted to buy a scarf, I first pull up the album and check to see if I already have anything similar. This has saved me from buying yet one more blue scarf!


Thanks for the discussion about a scarf photo album last year, I did one also! I already had an album for bags. The scarf album helped me edit my scarves and to not add more scarves in colours I already had covered. @missie1 @ElainePG


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I do live sort-of near San Francisco... about three hours south, on the coast. We get up to San Francisco once a year to do "big city" things like the opera and art museums. And shopping.
> 
> I'm glad you & Mr. Dawn had a chance to see this part of the U.S. and to drive along the PCH.
> 
> Your MK bag is indeed a spot of  but if you don't carry it anymore then it's probably time to replace it. Does the replacement need to be a full-sized bag, or could it be a smaller weekend bag, just as a fun accent? There's this cute little PS1 Mini currently on the Proenza Schouler site (enable)...
> 
> View attachment 4303677


Are you near San Luis Obispo? We used to live inland from there out in the country. Now we live in the central Valley. We never made it up to San Francisco anymore.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> lol! It’s this one that I mentioned yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303692


It’s so lovely!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> A fiddly clasp is the WORST.  And unfortunately, it's not always something you (or, at least I) notice when I'm first trying on a bag... it only shows up once it's home and I'm using it.
> 
> Hmmm... a dressier light-colored bag. I know you have that gorgeous white one, with bright yellow sides. But I guess it's more on the casual side. What dressy outfits do you have, that would require a light-colored bag?
> 
> I'm looking at my "bag album" in iPhoto (Yes! I finally did this, inspired by this thread!) and I don't have a single, solitary light-colored bag. Dressy or casual. I suppose because we don't really have an official "summer" here. Or maybe because I never wear light-colored clothes. I don't think I need one...


I have a group pic of all my bags that I keep on my phone. I also had no light coloured bags, besides my Gris pearl Evelyn, so I thought I needed a beige bag - but that colour did not work for me. I am still not convinced I need a light coloured bag since in the summer I would rather wear bright colours. I keep searching though.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> @missie1 mentioning the blue Kelly she’s hunting made me think of the punk I’ve id want. And really, it made me think about what I’d really like to replace my ivory Chanel with and that’s a pretty pink Chanel. Likely either a SF jumbo or old medium boy or... I’ve wanted to get a pink Chanel in the past but felt I “shouldn’t” because I have a watermelon pink quilted Dior. But getting one in a pastel or true pink would be a nice add to my collection. And since I’m getting active again in my sorority’s local alumni chapter (our colors are pink & green) I’d wear it quite a bit. Hmmmmm


I think the new season pink Chanel’s are so pretty!! Please keep us posted as you mull it over and it sounds like you’d have great reasons to use it!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> thank you!!
> 
> the total awesomeness was to see the baby butterflies hatching...


Amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nibb

Bag #4 A red bag from Joy Gryson that I have had for close to 10 years, the bag has taken a fair amount of abuse and has held up well, super soft buttery leather.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> I did! Though tbh some of the pictures are better than others. But at least now they're all in a single album in iPhoto, and they're sorted by colorway. So when I'm tempted to buy a scarf, I first pull up the album and check to see if I already have anything similar. This has saved me from buying yet one more blue scarf!


Yes i find it essiental to have access to my collection when trying to decide to make a purchase.  It definitely helps to keep you focused.


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> If it’s authentic, which you should always get a bag you’re buying authenticated, then Hermes will spa it.


Thanks ....I will definitely get authenticated.  I will start to look st preloved now.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Certain types of flowers will last longer. If they are good quality and also certain types, they won’t die the next day. I’ve had some bouquets that last for over a week and that is something he could talk to the florist about! I wish he would do it just because you want them and to make you happy!
> 
> I’ve complained in the past about not receiving flowers enough, but I still see them about once a year or so. For example, I thought maybe I’d have seen them during my pregnancy already...but nope! One time I asked him to pick up flowers for a party we were hosting and I think he counted that as flowers for me



Yes. Even though he knows it won’t die the next day, he still sees it as a waste of money because we can’t keep it forever. He prefer to buy and to keep. Not to buy and throw it away “with nothing left to remember”. That’s his words. I disagree. But still...


----------



## vink

missie1 said:


> Thanks for advice RHL,......I will definitely go check out the thread and try to determine my best option.  I’m not opposed to preloved but I want to ensure if it needs to go to spa for any reason Hermes will service.



If it’s authentic, Hermes will.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> @missie1 mentioning the blue Kelly she’s hunting made me think of the punk I’ve id want. And really, it made me think about what I’d really like to replace my ivory Chanel with and that’s a pretty pink Chanel. Likely either a SF jumbo or old medium boy or... I’ve wanted to get a pink Chanel in the past but felt I “shouldn’t” because I have a watermelon pink quilted Dior. But getting one in a pastel or true pink would be a nice add to my collection. And since I’m getting active again in my sorority’s local alumni chapter (our colors are pink & green) I’d wear it quite a bit. Hmmmmm


I love pink Chanel bags. They are so girlie and fun.  I think it should be classic flap of course but boy bag is finally growing on me.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> @missie1 mentioning the blue Kelly she’s hunting made me think of the punk I’ve id want. And really, it made me think about what I’d really like to replace my ivory Chanel with and that’s a pretty pink Chanel. Likely either a SF jumbo or old medium boy or... I’ve wanted to get a pink Chanel in the past but felt I “shouldn’t” because I have a watermelon pink quilted Dior. But getting one in a pastel or true pink would be a nice add to my collection. And since I’m getting active again in my sorority’s local alumni chapter (our colors are pink & green) I’d wear it quite a bit. Hmmmmm



Just so you know, now Chanel has pink and green for this cruise. They’re still available in the boutique although stock may not be much since spring is approaching.


----------



## vink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4303802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #4 A red bag from Joy Gryson that I have had for close to 10 years, the bag has taken a fair amount of abuse and has held up well, super soft buttery leather.



Such a lovely leather!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Where are you, to have so many beautiful butterflies visiting you?


it was me visiting them  
Dubai Miracle Garden, they have 2 parks - Flowers and Butterflies


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> it was me visiting them
> Dubai Miracle Garden, they have 2 parks - Flowers and Butterflies



I need to put it on my list. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> I need to put it on my list. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Bag #3 Bottega Veneta bronze intrecciato loop. My favorite bag, Bottega Veneta under the direction of Tomas Maier is / was my favorite brand. This is also my first pathetic attempt at a bag selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303014
> View attachment 4303015


such a great bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> I need to put it on my list. Thanks!


then, add a Glow Garden to that list, too!


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> then, add a Glow Garden to that list, too!



I’ll. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> What is on everyone’s wish list for Valentine’s Day? (Is V Day celebrated in most countries?)
> 
> I have jewelry on my wish list.  I have two more pieces I want to round out my new “everyday” jewelry. Having gotten 3 bags in the last few months as gifts, I’m bag content right now.
> 
> What are you getting for your special person, family, etc? I’m getting Mr. S. a watch that he has been seriously eyeballing. (I really don’t get his watch thing. I don’t ever want a watch.) I’m not sure yet what to get the kiddos. I usually get them a fun (read: very inexpensive) V day gift to mark the day.


i don't have anything on my list, and i just got mine a watch, too.
i don't get that thing either, but the boys (comparing to us, girls) have mush fewer 'toys' that i didn't bat my eye, as long as i knew he WANTED it, i got it. (and he is happy as a kid! )
i think, i'll get us something 'paired', something that both of us can use and it will be VERY utilitarian thing...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> It’s so lovely!


Thank you!  There was tons of drama with this bag but I’m glad I finally made peace with it and kept it. 


lynne_ross said:


> I have a group pic of all my bags that I keep on my phone. I also had no light coloured bags, besides my Gris pearl Evelyn, so I thought I needed a beige bag - but that colour did not work for me. I am still not convinced I need a light coloured bag since in the summer I would rather wear bright colours. I keep searching though.


I don’t have a complete family shot. Just my list. I change so often that I think a group shot would be obsolete within months. Lol! 

I keep thinking I need light colored bags too. But, whenever I get them, I struggle to use them. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I think the new season pink Chanel’s are so pretty!! Please keep us posted as you mull it over and it sounds like you’d have great reasons to use it!


I will! It will be fun to consider! I always want bags I’ll use. And, if I find I really will use pink often it could make a ridiculously priced Hermes make more sense.  I say this almost completely in jest. I don’t want to spend $20k or even $15k on one bag. And, I know many tPFr’s  sell off 5 or 6 or more bags to get an Hermes but that’s not my story. I like what I have and multiples of my bags being “gone” to get one bag would make me feel like death. 

So, unless somebody wants to offload one below going market, the pink H is no more than a passing fancy for me. But, it’s fun to talk about.  What I can’t do is let Mr. S know I want one. He doesn’t have common sense / restraint when it comes to my gifts. This is a good and a bad thing. 


missie1 said:


> Yes i find it essiental to have access to my collection when trying to decide to make a purchase.  It definitely helps to keep you focused.


I agree. My list (along with seeing all my babies on their shelves sans dust bags) keeps me on track. It’s hard to list after the new when you see how lucky you are with what you have. 


missie1 said:


> I love pink Chanel bags. They are so girlie and fun.  I think it should be classic flap of course but boy bag is finally growing on me.


I’m totally open to whatever style strikes my fancy. It’s not a need so I can let pure desire win.


vink said:


> Just so you know, now Chanel has pink and green for this cruise. They’re still available in the boutique although stock may not be much since spring is approaching.


Yea. But I’m so not impressed with the current Chanel price / quality ratio. I’d buy new Dior, Gucci, and BV amongst a few others because the quality is better. (And if I want a bargain I’ll buy vintage Coach because man, those bags were ridiculously well made) IMHO, the prices on ALL premier bags are kooky but, we’re talking relatively speaking. For example, the ltd edition cream and gold Diorama that Mr S got me in October?  Man, that bag is insane! The hand stitching and beading is beautifully done. Each stitch of the main body leather is perfect. The chain is literally crafted like jewelry. The lining is a sumptuous suede. I could go on and on. And, it cost a little less than $6,000. (These prices egads! The prices!) I think a new medium C Boy is similarly priced with a truly crappy lining and clunky chain. (I love my gold one but I have to be honest.) I think a new jumbo classic flap costs more with relatively inferior leather and craftsmanship.  So, a new C isn’t on my radar.  I’ll stick to preloved C and get the discount and in many cases better quality. I hate to rant because I dearly love C but, we have to hold them accountable or they will continue to lower quality while increasing prices. Their smart business move maybe. But I’m not playing. Lol! 


ksuromax said:


> i don't have anything on my list, and i just got mine a watch, too.
> i don't get that thing either, but the boys (comparing to us, girls) have mush fewer 'toys' that i didn't bat my eye, as long as i knew he WANTED it, i got it. (and he is happy as a kid! )
> i think, i'll get us something 'paired', something that both of us can use and it will be VERY utilitarian thing...


I love the idea of a paired utilitarian gift and may copy for future days!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Being on tPF the past few years along with traveling across several continents and living in multiple cities has really given me a good perspective on how different “peoples” view different brands and styles.

I didn’t realize I had been so blind. Growing up and spending most of my adult life in the US Midwest, with self effacing, utilitarian minded “millionaire next door” types who didn’t give a hoot about a brand really colored my view of things. I didn’t see (or perhaps recognize) a Chanel in person til I was in my early 30’s.  And this is with me going to a top undergrad uni, a top B school for my MBA, traveling for business and working with some ridiculously well paid and multi generationally wealthy folk who could have bought and sold me with their pocket change. I didn’t see even these wealthiest of folks care one whit about fashion or brands.

Then as I traveled more internationally, I begin to see more high end brands. I eventually join tPF and hear of “real” people (not just paparazzi photographed celebutantes) carrying Dior, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, etc.  like it’s...uh..._normal_ <whoa!> 

Fast forward, I now live in a semi fashion conscious major US city and get to travel across the globe for work and play. And, I see there are VERY real differences in how different people, regions, races and cultures tend to view the brands. It’s so fascinating. It’s gotten to the point where I can almost always tell what a person will have / want if I know where they are from. I would LOVE to see the marketing segmentation research from the major premier and contemporary brands.

I just share this because often we chat and wonder how someone can possibly like / not like, want / not want item X. Why do they spend so much / so little on their bags? Why don’t they want more or fewer bags? Why are they happy with old / always chasing new bags? Etc. And, we don’t realize just how much we are influenced by our local peers.

I can say unequivocally that without tPF there is NO way I’d shop the brands that I do. I see LV, Gucci and Michael Kors all day and all night. YSL, pretty often too. But, Dior and Chanel? Nope! Those brands (like Hermes which I don’t buy) are much more rarely sighted.

So, tPF’s influence in my case has been a good thing. I see lots of bags and now have what I really want and don’t feel limited (“up” or “down”) by those around me. For example, if it wasn’t for @vink, I would have never become a Dior girl. Heck, all of my drawers are now happily and efficiently redone because of @ElainePG.  Lol! We really do influence each other. And, I think, for the most part it’s for the better.

It’s good to have a multi economic level, cultural, geographic conversation about our bags. It certainly broadens our minds.  Wouldn’t it be super cool if we could do the same in more important areas of our lives?


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #6 
my 'Naughty' baby  
BV Knotty (Nodini) Cabat in medium


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Love it! I always wanted to go to London.



Thank you!



Nibb said:


> Love the chain and the London pics!



Thank you. It's a really cute but capacious size and the chain strap is great with it 



whateve said:


> I never thought I would carry yellow. I have one yellow bag and love it. Every time I look at it, it makes me happy.



@whateve, @ElainePG
I think I need to do a love it or leave it with this yellow bag. I've been thinking about it and I think the two things which prevent me reaching for it are - some marks of wear near the zip,* and its dangling bag charm. I'm going to remove the charm and see if I can clean up the marks. If I can, I might bring it back into usage. Perhaps in the spring!
* I really like my bags to stay pristine. I buy new and I circulate, so my bags tend to remain quite new looking. This one got more scratched than I like, so I've got to see if I can improve it with leather conditioner (I usually can)! 



mimi_buckley said:


> Wow what a sweet and thoughtful DH!



Thank you!!



Sparkletastic said:


> Love this bag!



Thank you!



ElainePG said:


> Yes, I do live sort-of near San Francisco... about three hours south, on the coast. We get up to San Francisco once a year to do "big city" things like the opera and art museums. And shopping.
> 
> I'm glad you & Mr. Dawn had a chance to see this part of the U.S. and to drive along the PCH.
> Your MK bag is indeed a spot of  but if you don't carry it anymore then it's probably time to replace it. Does the replacement need to be a full-sized bag, or could it be a smaller weekend bag, just as a fun accent? There's this cute little PS1 Mini currently on the Proenza Schouler site (enable)...
> 
> View attachment 4303677



That PS1 is very cute!

I need to do a love it or leave it with the yellow MK satchel and then decide how to proceed. It's a cracking colour - it's not mustard, or flaxen or butterscotch or any muted yellow pastel. It's unapologetic bright sunlight  so if I can clean up the marks near the zip and remove it's bag charm, I may enjoy carrying it again. If not, I'll let it go.

You live in a beautiful part of the world. When is your next trip to SF?



More bags said:


> Great pics!



Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Last year I bought this camel coat from Burberry which has proved to be fantastic. It looks very sleek and elevates any outfit for me.

I have a number of Burberry autumnal trench coats, and a short double button navy wool coat but getting a winter trench coat was an experiment because I prefer A line or 'skirt coat' styles for heavy winter costs.

Given the success of the camel trench for a year in my wardrobe, I've just ordered a very similar cut in a black cashmere and wool blend from Burberry. Can't wait to start wearing it when it arrives!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Last year I bought this camel coat from Burberry which has proved to be fantastic. It looks very sleek and elevates any outfit for me.
> 
> I have a number of Burberry autumnal trench coats, and a short double button navy wool coat but getting a winter trench coat was an experiment because I prefer A line or 'skirt coat' styles for heavy winter costs.
> 
> Given the success of the camel trench for a year in my wardrobe, I've just ordered a very similar cut in a black cashmere and wool blend from Burberry. Can't wait to start wearing it when it arrives!


I have an older version of that black coat, except mine is a little less trench coat looking and has fox fur collar. It is my favourite winter coat. It is so stylish and timeless. I have not worn it in years since I have been pregnant many winters. Need to dig it out! Good buy! I love the camel one too.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Being on tPF the past few years along with traveling across several continents and living in multiple cities has really given me a good perspective on how different “peoples” view different brands and styles.
> 
> I didn’t realize I had been so blind. Growing up and spending most of my adult life in the US Midwest, with self effacing, utilitarian minded “millionaire next door” types who didn’t give a hoot about a brand really colored my view of things. I didn’t see (or perhaps recognize) a Chanel in person til I was in my early 30’s.  And this is with me going to a top undergrad uni, a top B school for my MBA, traveling for business and working with some ridiculously well paid and multi generationally wealthy folk who could have bought and sold me with their pocket change. I didn’t see even these wealthiest of folks care one whit about fashion or brands.
> 
> Then as I traveled more internationally, I begin to see more high end brands. I eventually join tPF and hear of “real” people (not just paparazzi photographed celebutantes) carrying Dior, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Hermes, etc.  like it’s...uh..._normal_ <whoa!>
> 
> Fast forward, I now live in a semi fashion conscious major US city and get to travel across the globe for work and play. And, I see there are VERY real differences in how different people, regions, races and cultures tend to view the brands. It’s so fascinating. It’s gotten to the point where I can almost always tell what a person will have / want if I know where they are from. I would LOVE to see the marketing segmentation research from the major premier and contemporary brands.
> 
> I just share this because often we chat and wonder how someone can possibly like / not like, want / not want item X. Why do they spend so much / so little on their bags? Why don’t they want more or fewer bags? Why are they happy with old / always chasing new bags? Etc. And, we don’t realize just how much we are influenced by our local peers.
> 
> I can say unequivocally that without tPF there is NO way I’d shop the brands that I do. I see LV, Gucci and Michael Kors all day and all night. YSL, pretty often too. But, Dior and Chanel? Nope! Those brands (like Hermes which I don’t buy) are much more rarely sighted.
> 
> So, tPF’s influence in my case has been a good thing. I see lots of bags and now have what I really want and don’t feel limited (“up” or “down”) by those around me. For example, if it wasn’t for @vink, I would have never become a Dior girl. Heck, all of my drawers are now happily and efficiently redone because of @ElainePG.  Lol! We really do influence each other. And, I think, for the most part it’s for the better.
> 
> It’s good to have a multi economic level, cultural, geographic conversation about our bags. It certainly broadens our minds.  Wouldn’t it be super cool if we could do the same in more important areas of our lives?


Ughh I love this so much. I’m a Midwest girl and graduated from Northwestern. Growing up NO ONE around me wore anything branded but my Mom slowly introduced me to some nicer things. Come to think of it, I’m not sure how she even heard of Hermes and Chanel if not through our yearly travels to NYC to visit grandparents. Then, in college, I saw a bit more of this because there were many affluent students at my school, which I was completely not used to. After school, I lived in a Midwestern city where warmth ruled and fashion was not considered much at all. Somehow, I managed to find probably the only person in my entire company of nearly 10,000 people who liked and knew luxury, specifically Hermes, and we had a lot of fun together after that! I’ve been able to buy and sell our first home, buy our second home, work my way up at the incredible first company I worked at after college, find a fantastic opportunity for a second job, leave that to pursue my dream of becoming a doctor, invest for retirement, take care of 3 pups and pretty soon raise a little baby, all the while shopping and obsessing over luxury. It honestly makes life more enjoyable and interesting! 

I love communicating with others and learning and sharing as we do here. I think we’re lucky to do that. I am also incredibly lucky to have some very close groups of girlfriends, who are now spread across the country and the world. We talk about politics, social issues, inequality, issues on the world stage, you name it. Basically, anything is on the table, including our own personal lives and issues. When we are together in person, we also do a discussion based thing where we go around in a circle and ask questions of the group, and then we answer in a circle. It really helps us to learn more about each other and from each other, talk about things that we don’t talk about in our daily lives or maybe ever, and share deeper parts of ourselves with the group. It’s my favorite and it gets very intense and emotional at times. I would say that we come from similar backgrounds but there is still much variety to the group in terms of perspective, where and how we group up, where we were educated, and what we are doing now, so it is a wonderful way to learn.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> Bag #6
> my 'Naughty' baby
> BV Knotty (Nodini) Cabat in medium


I love that! So roomy, classic, and stylish.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Last year I bought this camel coat from Burberry which has proved to be fantastic. It looks very sleek and elevates any outfit for me.
> 
> I have a number of Burberry autumnal trench coats, and a short double button navy wool coat but getting a winter trench coat was an experiment because I prefer A line or 'skirt coat' styles for heavy winter costs.
> 
> Given the success of the camel trench for a year in my wardrobe, I've just ordered a very similar cut in a black cashmere and wool blend from Burberry. Can't wait to start wearing it when it arrives!


Absolutely adore both of these and I love that your first is a camel colored trench instead of the lighter trench color. Tres chic!! Were you able to pick up the second in their sale? I look every year but can never justify the expense (as easily as I can with Hermes). Plus, I have so many coats in general that I really don’t need another. I’m so glad you now have 2!


----------



## dcooney4

Bag 7 of 10 is MK Mercer crossbody. Perfect little carefree bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

Going to try and use a love it or list it bag today since we need to go to mall to get a few things. I’ll share result.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4303802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #4 A red bag from Joy Gryson that I have had for close to 10 years, the bag has taken a fair amount of abuse and has held up well, super soft buttery leather.



Ooooh I love it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Hanging out at Ikea getting drawer organizers for the new kitchen, with 3&5 year olds and a grumpy guy (DH hates IKEA):


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Bag 7 of 10 is MK Mercer crossbody. Perfect little carefree bag.



I didn’t know you have this bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm liking the brown pebbled Prada tote because of side pockets. But the layers of snowsuits on my littles suck helping them put on.


----------



## Nibb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4304344
> View attachment 4304348
> 
> I'm liking the brown pebbled Prada tote because of side pockets. But the layers of snowsuits on my littles suck helping them put on.


Your having some fun at Ikea! 
Great bag!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t know you have this bag!


Got this in November with some money my Dad gave me to buy myself a Christmas present from him. It works great with my small Tumi wallet in the center zip section. Prefect when I am shopping where I don’t want to be a target.


----------



## Lake Effect

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hanging out at Ikea getting drawer organizers for the new kitchen, with 3&5 year olds and a grumpy guy (DH hates IKEA):
> 
> View attachment 4304338


God Bless! That’s ambition. 
I am spending an hour in each room today. Looking for what ever I can toss, donate or put away where it belongs. Send me all your positive vibes! In between, I will make some veggie soup, inspired by a coworker.


----------



## lynne_ross

Tried using one of my love or list it bags (pink birkin) and did not make it out of closet. So clearly needs to list! Going with one of my favourite neutrals instead and adding a bright shawl.


----------



## Nibb

lynne_ross said:


> Tried using one of my love or list it bags (pink birkin) and did not make it out of closet. So clearly needs to list! Going with one of my favourite neutrals instead and adding a bright shawl.


Stunning combo!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Bag #6
> my 'Naughty' baby
> BV Knotty (Nodini) Cabat in medium


I love this bag - so special!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Tried using one of my love or list it bags (pink birkin) and did not make it out of closet. So clearly needs to list! Going with one of my favourite neutrals instead and adding a bright shawl.


Beautiful pairing! Congratulations on your pink B decision.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> I love this bag - so special!


thank you, my dear!


----------



## netter

2019 is an awesome handbag year because I am SATISFIED. Everything that comes my way moving forward is only icing on the cake and not really necessary. I have everything that I need -

Except: Buy a secure satchel from a vegan designer - not from a designer who happens to sell some non-leather products. I want to give vegan designers a chance and all of my satchels are leather, open top, and therefore, not secure. I usually do not mind that my totes and satchels are open, which is why I went crazy with the Kate Spade, Maryanne Gold Coast line, but I can't use them for a security sensitive task that I do.

I love my collection although I do have a couple that should be considered for passing on as I rarely use them (MK bedford bowler in saddle and MJ peython embossed starburst stam).


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Are you near San Luis Obispo? We used to live inland from there out in the country. Now we live in the central Valley. We never made it up to San Francisco anymore.


North of SLO, south of Santa Cruz.


----------



## ElainePG

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4303802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #4 A red bag from Joy Gryson that I have had for close to 10 years, the bag has taken a fair amount of abuse and has held up well, super soft buttery leather.


Love the smooshy leather on this bag!


----------



## ElainePG

netter said:


> 2019 is an awesome handbag year because I am SATISFIED. Everything that comes my way moving forward is only icing on the cake and not really necessary. I have everything that I need -
> 
> Except: Buy a secure satchel from a vegan designer - not from a designer who happens to sell some non-leather products. I want to give vegan designers a chance and all of my satchels are leather, open top, and therefore, not secure. I usually do not mind that my totes and satchels are open, which is why I went crazy with the Kate Spade, Maryanne Gold Coast line, but I can't use them for a security sensitive task that I do.
> 
> I love my collection although I do have a couple that should be considered for passing on as I rarely use them (MK bedford bowler in saddle and MJ peython embossed starburst stam).


How nice to feel "bag complete"! 

If you're looking for a vegan designer, who interests you? Is Stella McCarthy the only one, or are there others?


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> You live in a beautiful part of the world. When is your next trip to SF?


We always go some time in the autumn. We plan our trip around the opera season, and they don't send out their schedule until some time in the spring. So in a few months we'll start planning!


----------



## netter

ElainePG said:


> Is Stella McCarthy the only one, or are there others?



I recently moved to the country and the few dress shops here are really trying to bring in great vegan designers. I would like to support my local dress shops and explore who they are buying from. I am really not vegan handbag savy yet and therefore can't say if the Stella M collections speak with my taste.  

* I am going to make 2019 a vegan handbag year. Not necessarily for purchasing, but just to get to know some designers so that I can have a sensible and more in depth discussion on this topic.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Bag 7 of 10 is MK Mercer crossbody. Perfect little carefree bag.


This is charming! I love the shape of it.


----------



## ElainePG

Lake Effect said:


> God Bless! That’s ambition.
> I am spending an hour in each room today. Looking for what ever I can toss, donate or put away where it belongs. Send me all your positive vibes! In between, I will make some veggie soup, inspired by a coworker.


That's a great Sunday project: organization and homemade soup!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Tried using one of my love or list it bags (pink birkin) and did not make it out of closet. So clearly needs to list! Going with one of my favourite neutrals instead and adding a bright shawl.


Wow... this is an amazing combo. Your H shawl really pops agains the neutral Birkin. And is the shawl design what I THINK it is? LFaSdV????


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Wow... this is an amazing combo. Your H shawl really pops agains the neutral Birkin. And is the shawl design what I THINK it is? LFaSdV????


Thanks!
I had to look up my shawl name and it a peuple du vent.


----------



## pdxhb

Checking in on two topics:
New Year New Bag - still carrying the first bag I moved into, My Massaccesi Modena in Green Vachetta. 

Loving it or Listing - I never even had the wherewithal to get my Nomad out, so that must mean something. Today I pulled her out and after a quick try-on decided that it's time to list. I am also listing my Edie 31 in Flax Pebbled and Suede. Clearing those out and making room for bags I will wear more often/fit my needs!
@vink - you know this means a MM order, right?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> such a great bag!!


Thank you


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Bag #6
> my 'Naughty' baby
> BV Knotty (Nodini) Cabat in medium


That is the best Cabat! Love it.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bag #6
> my 'Naughty' baby
> BV Knotty (Nodini) Cabat in medium


I just love  this one. 

What makes it so shiny? Do you condition it?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Last year I bought this camel coat from Burberry which has proved to be fantastic. It looks very sleek and elevates any outfit for me.
> 
> I have a number of Burberry autumnal trench coats, and a short double button navy wool coat but getting a winter trench coat was an experiment because I prefer A line or 'skirt coat' styles for heavy winter costs.
> 
> Given the success of the camel trench for a year in my wardrobe, I've just ordered a very similar cut in a black cashmere and wool blend from Burberry. Can't wait to start wearing it when it arrives!


I adore trench coats and that black one is TDF!!!  Great buy!


Rhl2987 said:


> Ughh I love this so much. I’m a Midwest girl and graduated from Northwestern. Growing up NO ONE around me wore anything branded but my Mom slowly introduced me to some nicer things. Come to think of it, I’m not sure how she even heard of Hermes and Chanel if not through our yearly travels to NYC to visit grandparents. Then, in college, I saw a bit more of this because there were many affluent students at my school, which I was completely not used to. After school, I lived in a Midwestern city where warmth ruled and fashion was not considered much at all. Somehow, I managed to find probably the only person in my entire company of nearly 10,000 people who liked and knew luxury, specifically Hermes, and we had a lot of fun together after that! I’ve been able to buy and sell our first home, buy our second home, work my way up at the incredible first company I worked at after college, find a fantastic opportunity for a second job, leave that to pursue my dream of becoming a doctor, invest for retirement, take care of 3 pups and pretty soon raise a little baby, all the while shopping and obsessing over luxury. It honestly makes life more enjoyable and interesting!
> 
> I love communicating with others and learning and sharing as we do here. I think we’re lucky to do that. I am also incredibly lucky to have some very close groups of girlfriends, who are now spread across the country and the world. We talk about politics, social issues, inequality, issues on the world stage, you name it. Basically, anything is on the table, including our own personal lives and issues. When we are together in person, we also do a discussion based thing where we go around in a circle and ask questions of the group, and then we answer in a circle. It really helps us to learn more about each other and from each other, talk about things that we don’t talk about in our daily lives or maybe ever, and share deeper parts of ourselves with the group. It’s my favorite and it gets very intense and emotional at times. I would say that we come from similar backgrounds but there is still much variety to the group in terms of perspective, where and how we group up, where we were educated, and what we are doing now, so it is a wonderful way to learn.


That’s so wonderful!!! I love being able to learn from others. 

And enjoying luxe items along the way doesn’t hurt. LOL!!!


dcooney4 said:


> Bag 7 of 10 is MK Mercer crossbody. Perfect little carefree bag.


This looks just like a Kate Spade I had. I wore that bag to death as it was the perfect work bag. 


lynne_ross said:


> Tried using one of my love or list it bags (pink birkin) and did not make it out of closet. So clearly needs to list! Going with one of my favourite neutrals instead and adding a bright shawl.


Noooo!  Not a pink bag on the chopping block. Lol!  Why didn’t you want to wear it? 

This bag is truly gorgeous though!  Tough competition.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Just added a bag to my collection and got rid of one! I ordered the MCM Large Milla bag (pre loved) I hope I don’t regret not getting the medium! I usually carry speedy 35 bags and found the large would fit my everyday needs? I’m 5’9 and larger framed!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore trench coats and that black one is TDF!!!  Great buy!
> That’s so wonderful!!! I love being able to learn from others.
> 
> And enjoying luxe items along the way doesn’t hurt. LOL!!!
> This looks just like a Kate Spade I had. I wore that bag to death as it was the perfect work bag.
> Noooo!  Not a pink bag on the chopping block. Lol!  Why didn’t you want to wear it?
> 
> This bag is truly gorgeous though!  Tough competition.


It is pink and big. I bought a small casual pink bag last year and it works great. But large nd pink I find hard to pull off. It is hard to let go...I might try one more time next weekend but have it listed in meantime.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> It is pink and big. I bought a small casual pink bag last year and it works great. But large nd pink I find hard to pull off. It is hard to let go...I might try one more time next weekend but have it listed in meantime.


Maybe google the bag (or something similar) and see how others have styled it for inspiration?  Sometimes that helps me find new ways to wear a bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?

I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?
> 
> I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!


I’ve tried to fall back in love but that never has happened. 

I either give the bag to my DD or keep lowering the price til it sells. I did donate about 8 bags recently because they weren’t worth the hassle of selling.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?
> 
> I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!



If I’m selling a bag or two it’s usuallt because I don’t use it/them anymore and possibly because I have my eye on another bag. I’m a student and don’t have $100’s-$1000’s to spend on bags without budgeting so If I don’t think it’ll sell, I won’t splurge and buy too much. If I’m wanting a certain bag I will save up! I’ve always “been on trend” with bags so I’ve never had any problems selling? Anything from Tory Burch to LV thank goodness I haven’t had issues! I love Poshmark for selling.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?
> 
> I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!


I keep it listed for a really long time. Sometimes I lower the price. Sometimes you just have to wait for the perfect buyer to find you. Once I have something listed, I hardly ever change my mind. I have some of daughter's old clothes listed. Every month I think I'm going to just donate them, but ebay gives me free listings and then I sell a few, so I just keep listing them.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> That is the best Cabat! Love it.


 :thank you!! 


ElainePG said:


> I just love  this one.
> 
> What makes it so shiny? Do you condition it?


nope, it's the glow of youth  
sunshine is direct in this shot, probably it makes it look so  glowing?...


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is charming! I love the shape of it.


I was surprised myself that I wanted it. Specially since I had also just gotten the prada with silver hardware. It is a great little bag and even has feet on it. I am trying to make sure I love my carefree bags as much as my premier bags. I got tired of having bags last year that served a function but I did not love. So I focused last year on getting rid of tons of carefree bags and replacing them with ones that really work for my specific needs.


----------



## msd_bags

The other day we were talking here about wallets.  I’m not a wallet changer.  Maybe the most frequent is one wallet a year.  Now I just received my wallet for the new year! I placed the order at Selfridges and I was supposed to get it middle of last week.  But there was a delay.

I’m replacing my blue Mulberry with this oxblood Mulberry grained leather.  Almost same size.  Love this because of all the card compartments! But the con is that it is hard to close now that it is still new and full.






And a stock photo of how it looks inside:


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Maybe google the bag (or something similar) and see how others have styled it for inspiration?  Sometimes that helps me find new ways to wear a bag.


Great idea! I am always trying to pair with black but I think it is too contrasting.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Great idea! I am always trying to pair with black but I think it is too contrasting.


I love pink bags. If I pair it with black, I’ll often soften the look with a white or grey blouse. I think it looks phenomenal with grey, white, navy and burgundies with a similar undertone. But, honestly, the color is very versatile. It can also “go” with green, yellow, teal and blue. I’ve eve seen it paired prettily with red.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?
> 
> I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!


I try falling back in love and force myself to use it, then I either sell it at a loss or give it to or sell it to my Mom!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> The other day we were talking here about wallets.  I’m not a wallet changer.  Maybe the most frequent is one wallet a year.  Now I just received my wallet for the new year! I placed the order at Selfridges and I was supposed to get it middle of last week.  But there was a delay.
> 
> I’m replacing my blue Mulberry with this oxblood Mulberry grained leather.  Almost same size.  Love this because of all the card compartments! But the con is that it is hard to close now that it is still new and full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a stock photo of how it looks inside:



Very pretty! And functional!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> The other day we were talking here about wallets.  I’m not a wallet changer.  Maybe the most frequent is one wallet a year.  Now I just received my wallet for the new year! I placed the order at Selfridges and I was supposed to get it middle of last week.  But there was a delay.
> 
> I’m replacing my blue Mulberry with this oxblood Mulberry grained leather.  Almost same size.  Love this because of all the card compartments! But the con is that it is hard to close now that it is still new and full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a stock photo of how it looks inside:


It’s beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Day 8. of 10 is my Lv Speedy 30 . Poor baby was in a tight dust cover because I won’t fold it. After some love today she will plump right up.


----------



## Cookiefiend

#6 of 10 - Polene Numero Un


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> The other day we were talking here about wallets.  I’m not a wallet changer.  Maybe the most frequent is one wallet a year.  Now I just received my wallet for the new year! I placed the order at Selfridges and I was supposed to get it middle of last week.  But there was a delay.
> 
> I’m replacing my blue Mulberry with this oxblood Mulberry grained leather.  Almost same size.  Love this because of all the card compartments! But the con is that it is hard to close now that it is still new and full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a stock photo of how it looks inside:


Congratulations on your new wallet!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> #6 of 10 - Polene Numero Un
> View attachment 4305292


Beautiful! You just want to reach out and touch it. It looks so soft and lovely.


----------



## franzibw

My number 7 of 10 in 31, my Speedy B 35 in DE with my new bag charm:




I wear it a lot and you can see it


----------



## dcooney4

I love my speedy but it has been a while since I used it. I totally forgot I bought a new organizer for it. I was so delighted using it today when everything was easy to grab and the tiny bit of extra weight didn’t bother me.


----------



## whateve

6 of 10 in 31
and another black bag
This has been one of my favorites since I got it 3 1/2 years ago.
Coach Dakotah


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful! You just want to reach out and touch it. It looks so soft and lovely.


Thank you - I love the color. It's very sturdy leather, but the suede is soft and pet-able 


franzibw said:


> My number 7 of 10 in 31, my Speedy B 35 in DE with my new bag charm:
> 
> View attachment 4305350
> 
> 
> I wear it a lot and you can see it


Gorgeous! 


dcooney4 said:


> I love my speedy but it has been a while since I used it. I totally forgot I bought a new organizer for it. I was so delighted using it today when everything was easy to grab and the tiny bit of extra weight didn’t bother me.


That's the best news - we want to be delighted by our lovely purses! 


whateve said:


> 6 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag
> This has been one of my favorites since I got it 3 1/2 years ago.
> Coach Dakotah


oooo - very pretty! I love black bags!


----------



## LuvNLux

Cookiefiend said:


> #6 of 10 - Polene Numero Un
> View attachment 4305292


Ohhhhh, I luv that bag!  Thinking about purchasing it.  I am wondering about the weight, is it heavy to carry?  Also, because of the suede flap, can you take the purse out on a rainy day without getting water stains on the suede?  How is the smooth leather holding up for you?  Does it close tight enough at the top so that items inside do not fall out?  Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## franzibw

Cookiefiend said:


> #6 of 10 - Polene Numero Un
> View attachment 4305292



I always love the look of the bag when I see a picture of it. Is it practical, and very important: is it lightweight? It‘s a dealbreaker if a bag is too heavy...


----------



## Cookiefiend

LuvNLux said:


> Ohhhhh, I luv that bag!  Thinking about purchasing it.  I am wondering about the weight, is it heavy to carry?  Also, because of the suede flap, can you take the purse out on a rainy day without getting water stains on the suede?  How is the smooth leather holding up for you?  Does it close tight enough at the top so that items inside do not fall out?  Thanks in advance for any information!


Thanks!
It isn't heavy per se, but because the leather is on the heavier side, it is weightier than a light leather purse would be… does that make sense? It would also depend on what you put in it of course! I typically carry a wallet, sunglasses case, small toiletry bag, checkbook, keys, phone and epi-pen and don't feel that its awkward or heavy. 
I used a suede weather proofing spray on the suede flap so I didn't have to worry about it. 
The leather is pebbled - so it hides a multitude of sins. I've had this for 6 months, and have taken it to parks, work, shopping, to dinner, and I've run into the snow blower about 7 times now - you'd never know it to look at the bag. 
And I could turn it upside down and nothing would fall out! I do keep the side snaps undone to allow a little more 'give' in the opening of the bag and still it's closed tight. The little magnet clasp on the front is easy to do (once you get the hang of it) and is also pretty strong.


----------



## Cookiefiend

franzibw said:


> I always love the look of the bag when I see a picture of it. Is it practical, and very important: is it lightweight? It‘s a dealbreaker if a bag is too heavy...


It's a very practical bag - the leather is sturdy and the shoulder strap is great. I also love that even if I don't fasten the front magnetic clasp, the bag is balanced and doesn't hang open. 
As far as being 'lightweight' - I don't think it's heavy myself. In fact I just stood up and picked it up to see - it's not heavy at all. I've got a wallet, sunglasses, a small toiletry bag, checkbook and epi-pen in there and still have plenty of room in it - this morning I had my salad in there!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> 6 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag
> This has been one of my favorites since I got it 3 1/2 years ago.
> Coach Dakotah


I love the edgy look of this.


----------



## franzibw

Cookiefiend said:


> It's a very practical bag - the leather is sturdy and the shoulder strap is great. I also love that even if I don't fasten the front magnetic clasp, the bag is balanced and doesn't hang open.
> As far as being 'lightweight' - I don't think it's heavy myself. In fact I just stood up and picked it up to see - it's not heavy at all. I've got a wallet, sunglasses, a small toiletry bag, checkbook and epi-pen in there and still have plenty of room in it - this morning I had my salad in there!



Sounds great, thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?
> 
> I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!


If a bag can't be consigned, I'll donate it to my favorite thrift shop, which is a nice one... it supports the American Cancer Society.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> The other day we were talking here about wallets.  I’m not a wallet changer.  Maybe the most frequent is one wallet a year.  Now I just received my wallet for the new year! I placed the order at Selfridges and I was supposed to get it middle of last week.  But there was a delay.
> 
> I’m replacing my blue Mulberry with this oxblood Mulberry grained leather.  Almost same size.  Love this because of all the card compartments! But the con is that it is hard to close now that it is still new and full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a stock photo of how it looks inside:


This is really classy! Is the zipped compartment for coins?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> #6 of 10 - Polene Numero Un
> View attachment 4305292


Hello, Miss Polene! Haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## ElainePG

Ork... I just spent two hours in the mall shopping for jeans.  *Finally* found three pairs that fit me, but I had to work much too hard. 

I need a nap.


----------



## dcooney4

Ordered a little nylon pouch with hearts on it and picked up a duplicate tumi card case. My tumi card case is my most used wallet . It is tiny but holds a ton and fits in even the smallest of purses. I have been checking the outlet for months and they finally got one more in. They don't make it anymore and it was ridiculously inexpensive so I grabbed it. This and my Mulberry wallet are now my favorites. 
   On another note since I ordered the silver backpack I decided to sell the leopard one. I really liked the leopard one but I think once I get the silver one I doubt I will wear the other much, so I sold it today.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Ork... I just spent two hours in the mall shopping for jeans.  *Finally* found three pairs that fit me, but I had to work much too hard.
> 
> I need a nap.


I feel your pain . I hate jean shopping. I like wearing them though.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I feel your pain . *I hate jean shopping. I like wearing them though*.


Yes, that's my problem too. But my jeans had all become too large on me, so I was feeling frumpy. I like jeans to fit exactly right... not too baggy, not too tight. Like the three bears...


----------



## Nibb

Cookiefiend said:


> #6 of 10 - Polene Numero Un
> View attachment 4305292


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> 6 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag
> This has been one of my favorites since I got it 3 1/2 years ago.
> Coach Dakotah


Beautiful! It looks like it’s a fun bag to carry too.


----------



## Nibb

Bag #5 Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop in basic black on a very rainy day. If there is such a thing as a bag soul mate, this bag would be mine.


----------



## dcooney4

Nibb said:


> Bag #5 Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop in basic black on a very rainy day. If there is such a thing as a bag soul mate, this bag would be mine.


This looks like soft lovely leather too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> If a bag can't be consigned, I'll donate it to my favorite thrift shop, which is a nice one... it supports the American Cancer Society.


I don’t know why I hadn’t thought of this. I always think about donating to goodwill which isn’t really as “non profit” as they seem.  It finding a local thrift store that supports a charity I care about would feel good. There is one nearby that does good work to help local families in need to whom I donate household items and ”regular” old clothes but, they aren’t set up to value or really sell “nice” bags.


ElainePG said:


> Ork... I just spent two hours in the mall shopping for jeans.  *Finally* found three pairs that fit me, but I had to work much too hard.
> 
> I need a nap.


ISN’T JEAN SHOPPING THE WORST?! I know one brand that fits and I stick with them. The fancy that they aren’t that expensive but still look super cute doesn’t hurt either. I just despise shopping for jeans.
I’m glad you were able to find some new ones to accentuate your new cute figure!


dcooney4 said:


> Ordered a little nylon pouch with hearts on it and picked up a duplicate tumi card case. My tumi card case is my most used wallet . It is tiny but holds a ton and fits in even the smallest of purses. I have been checking the outlet for months and they finally got one more in. They don't make it anymore and it was ridiculously inexpensive so I grabbed it. This and my Mulberry wallet are now my favorites.
> On another note since I ordered the silver backpack I decided to sell the leopard one. I really liked the leopard one but I think once I get the silver one I doubt I will wear the other much, so I sold it today.


I really want a new card case but all the ones that I see that are “cute” have at most 2 exterior pockets. I’d like one with a top interior pocket, one on the front and at least 2 in the back Two and two would even be better. Maybe I should start a thread for specific suggestions.


----------



## Rhl2987

Nibb said:


> Bag #5 Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop in basic black on a very rainy day. If there is such a thing as a bag soul mate, this bag would be mine.


I love this! Bag soul mate!! I have to think about what mine would be.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t know why I hadn’t thought of this. I always think about donating to goodwill which isn’t really as “non profit” as they seem.  It finding a local thrift store that supports a charity I care about would feel good. There is one nearby that does good work to help local families in need to whom I donate household items and ”regular” old clothes but, they aren’t set up to value or really sell “nice” bags.
> ISN’T JEAN SHOPPING THE WORST?! I know one brand that fits and I stick with them. The fancy that they aren’t that expensive but still look super cute doesn’t hurt either. I just despise shopping for jeans.
> I’m glad you were able to find some new ones to accentuate your new cute figure!
> I really want a new card case but all the ones that I see that are “cute” have at most 2 exterior pockets. I’d like one with a top interior pocket, one on the front and at least 2 in the back Two and two would even be better. Maybe I should start a thread for specific suggestions.


@ElainePG yayyy for finding new jeans 

@dcooney4 your new Mercer looks both practical and stylish

@Sparkletastic I just got this montblanc card case. Two in front, two in back, one in middle and very glossy. Not a fashion brand but very professional if you want it for work!

(I got the business card case and the card holder with a gift card my work place gave me, which felt very appropriate and made me happy )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I'm behind on my monthly challenge  I'm still carrying my YSL... Hard to change out of her when I start carrying her! Ah well. I'll have to try to be more organised about carrying multiple bags on the weekend!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'm behind on my monthly challenge  I'm still carrying my YSL... Hard to change out of her when I start carrying her! Ah well. I'll have to try to be more organised about carrying multiple bags on the weekend!


These look really nice. I love the one on the lower left side, very similar to my tumi. What does that one have on the inside?


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> @ElainePG yayyy for finding new jeans
> 
> @dcooney4 your new Mercer looks both practical and stylish
> 
> @Sparkletastic I just got this montblanc card case. Two in front, two in back, one in middle and very glossy. Not a fashion brand but very professional if you want it for work!
> 
> (I got the business card case and the card holder with a gift card my work place gave me, which felt very appropriate and made me happy )


The Montblanc card case is very handsome. So professional, and I love the little MB logo on the front. 

And I'm sure you have some MB pens to match it, too!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'm behind on my monthly challenge  I'm still carrying my YSL... Hard to change out of her when I start carrying her! Ah well. I'll have to try to be more organised about carrying multiple bags on the weekend!


This bag is gorgeous! I'm curious (because I've never owned a bag this color)... how do you style it? Can you carry a white/cream bag with any color outfit, or do you wear light-colored clothes to match? And what about shoes?


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'm behind on my monthly challenge  I'm still carrying my YSL... Hard to change out of her when I start carrying her! Ah well. I'll have to try to be more organised about carrying multiple bags on the weekend!



That bag is so pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t know why I hadn’t thought of this. I always think about donating to goodwill which isn’t really as “non profit” as they seem.  It finding a local thrift store that supports a charity I care about would feel good. There is one nearby that does good work to help local families in need to whom I donate household items and ”regular” old clothes but, they aren’t set up to value or really sell “nice” bags.


The Cancer Society shop is the best-run one here, so it's the one where I bring my nicest things. They have the most number of volunteers, and as a result, they can do a good job of displaying their merchandise on shelves or hangers with plenty of space... almost like a "real" store. Some of the other thrift shops also support good causes (animal rescue, f'rinstance) but they are understaffed and therefore their items are kind of jumbled together. I sometimes bring them things like unused kitchen items (I own THREE garlic presses? Really???) and other household stuff. 

All our local charity shops send their unused merchandise to Goodwill after it sits unsold for a certain period of time, so I don't bring my things directly to Goodwill.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I love this! Bag soul mate!! I have to think about what mine would be.


Seems to me, the pink H in your avatar is your soulmate!


----------



## More bags

Nibb said:


> Bag #5 Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop in basic black on a very rainy day. If there is such a thing as a bag soul mate, this bag would be mine.


Beautiful bag, love that ... “bag soulmate!”


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> The Cancer Society shop is the best-run one here, so it's the one where I bring my nicest things. They have the most number of volunteers, and as a result, they can do a good job of displaying their merchandise on shelves or hangers with plenty of space... almost like a "real" store. Some of the other thrift shops also support good causes (animal rescue, f'rinstance) but they are understaffed and therefore their items are kind of jumbled together. I sometimes bring them things like unused kitchen items (I own THREE garlic presses? Really???) and other household stuff.
> 
> All our local charity shops send their unused merchandise to Goodwill after it sits unsold for a certain period of time, so I don't bring my things directly to Goodwill.


I donate to our local rescue mission. They provide meals and housing for the homeless. In our town, they have two stores, one of which is more of a boutique with nicer items. They call me every couple of months when they are planning to be in my neighborhood so it makes it really easy to put the stuff out for them to pick up. Last week I left a bunch of bags for pickup by United Cerebral Palsy. I've shopped in some of the stores in other cities; we don't have one locally. They didn't leave me a receipt so I don't think I'll donate there again. 

One time we took stuff to Goodwill and they went through it and rejected some stuff. I thought that was awfully picky.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> Last year I bought this camel coat from Burberry which has proved to be fantastic. It looks very sleek and elevates any outfit for me.
> 
> I have a number of Burberry autumnal trench coats, and a short double button navy wool coat but getting a winter trench coat was an experiment because I prefer A line or 'skirt coat' styles for heavy winter costs.
> 
> Given the success of the camel trench for a year in my wardrobe, I've just ordered a very similar cut in a black cashmere and wool blend from Burberry. Can't wait to start wearing it when it arrives!




They’re beautiful. Burberry coat is always a huge A+ in my book. 
I have a heavy weight 100% wool dark blue Burberry knee-length toggle coat that’s a HG item in my wardrobe. I got it in 2000 and still wear it even now. It’s so warm and classy and truly stand the test of time. I don’t think I have many items that I rave so much about. If there is any, it’s this coat of mine.


----------



## christinemliu

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag, love that ... “bag soulmate!”


One of my favorite bags of the moment is Massaccesi's (sadly he stops taking orders tomorrow) Soulmate Midi! It's in my avatar currently.

This thread moves faster than any thread I have ever followed! But checking in that yay, I have done my 10 bags in 31 days challenge! I have used: 
1. Massaccesi Soulmate
2. Coach Nolita
3. Longchamp Le Pliage Tote 
4. Massaccesi Selene
5. Lodis Hobo
6. Kadobag Tote
7. Massaccesi Aphrodite
8. Henri Bendel Jetsetter 
9. Massaccesi Tulipano
10. Dooney and Bourke Tote

Weirdly, I haven't completed yet the wearing of my 3 newest acquisitions for 2 days...I have used 2 of the 3, but hopefully will wear the remaining one before the end of January...

Keep going everyone! Almost halfway through January!


----------



## More bags

christinemliu said:


> One of my favorite bags of the moment is Massaccesi's (sadly he stops taking orders tomorrow) Soulmate Midi! It's in my avatar currently.
> 
> This thread moves faster than any thread I have ever followed! But checking in that yay, I have done my 10 bags in 31 days challenge! I have used:
> 1. Massaccesi Soulmate
> 2. Coach Nolita
> 3. Longchamp Le Pliage Tote
> 4. Massaccesi Selene
> 5. Lodis Hobo
> 6. Kadobag Tote
> 7. Massaccesi Aphrodite
> 8. Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> 9. Massaccesi Tulipano
> 10. Dooney and Bourke Tote
> 
> Weirdly, I haven't completed yet the wearing of my 3 newest acquisitions for 2 days...I have used 2 of the 3, but hopefully will wear the remaining one before the end of January...
> 
> Keep going everyone! Almost halfway through January!


Great job on bag rotation! Do you have any thoughts or do you notice any trends on the first 10 bags you chose to wear this month? Terrific pic of your MM Soulmate.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's my problem too. But my jeans had all become too large on me, so I was feeling frumpy. I like jeans to fit exactly right... not too baggy, not too tight. Like the three bears...



So what is the perfect fit? Skinny jeans aren’t  for me..or maybe I just don’t  know howthey should fit. Would you please post some photos?


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> Ork... I just spent two hours in the mall shopping for jeans.  *Finally* found three pairs that fit me, but I had to work much too hard.
> 
> I need a nap.


You deserve a prize after that! 



Nibb said:


> Bag #5 Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop in basic black on a very rainy day. If there is such a thing as a bag soul mate, this bag would be mine.


This is SO gorgeous!! Definitely one of my short wishlist items - I think it's just perfect and have always imagined it would be comfortable and easy to carry.



Miss_Dawn said:


> I'm behind on my monthly challenge  I'm still carrying my YSL... Hard to change out of her when I start carrying her! Ah well. I'll have to try to be more organised about carrying multiple bags on the weekend!


This is such a tidy and chic bag - I can understand wanting it with you often! Echoing what I think @ElainePG asked - how do you like to style it? I haven't taken the white/ecru bag plunge either.



christinemliu said:


> One of my favorite bags of the moment is Massaccesi's (sadly he stops taking orders tomorrow) Soulmate Midi! It's in my avatar currently.
> 
> This thread moves faster than any thread I have ever followed! But checking in that yay, I have done my 10 bags in 31 days challenge! I have used:
> 1. Massaccesi Soulmate
> 2. Coach Nolita
> 3. Longchamp Le Pliage Tote
> 4. Massaccesi Selene
> 5. Lodis Hobo
> 6. Kadobag Tote
> 7. Massaccesi Aphrodite
> 8. Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> 9. Massaccesi Tulipano
> 10. Dooney and Bourke Tote
> 
> Weirdly, I haven't completed yet the wearing of my 3 newest acquisitions for 2 days...I have used 2 of the 3, but hopefully will wear the remaining one before the end of January...
> 
> Keep going everyone! Almost halfway through January!


Great job! Seriously - I moved into one bag at the beginning of the month and stayed. I only just changed up my pouches this morning.

Speaking of - bag #2 of 3 in New Year New Bag - my new Massaccesi Tan Washed Lamb Penelope shown with my ever-present Modena in Green Vachetta. Love both of these.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t know why I hadn’t thought of this. I always think about donating to goodwill which isn’t really as “non profit” as they seem.  It finding a local thrift store that supports a charity I care about would feel good. There is one nearby that does good work to help local families in need to whom I donate household items and ”regular” old clothes but, they aren’t set up to value or really sell “nice” bags.
> ISN’T JEAN SHOPPING THE WORST?! I know one brand that fits and I stick with them. The fancy that they aren’t that expensive but still look super cute doesn’t hurt either. I just despise shopping for jeans.
> I’m glad you were able to find some new ones to accentuate your new cute figure!
> I really want a new card case but all the ones that I see that are “cute” have at most 2 exterior pockets. I’d like one with a top interior pocket, one on the front and at least 2 in the back Two and two would even be better. Maybe I should start a thread for specific suggestions.


how about 3+3 pockets? 
BV has lovely card cases, i just got one (more, he had one already) for my DH for one of the endless celebrations we've had, and here's mine which i ADORE!! 
6 outer pockets, plus one top pocket


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> #6 of 10 - Polene Numero Un
> View attachment 4305292


extremely beautiful colour!!! 


whateve said:


> 6 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag
> This has been one of my favorites since I got it 3 1/2 years ago.
> Coach Dakotah


i totally can see why!! she is a beau!!!  


Nibb said:


> Bag #5 Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop in basic black on a very rainy day. If there is such a thing as a bag soul mate, this bag would be mine.


you know i'm biased, don't you?  major cervo


----------



## christinemliu

More bags said:


> Great job on bag rotation! Do you have any thoughts or do you notice any trends on the first 10 bags you chose to wear this month? Terrific pic of your MM Soulmate. [emoji3]


Thank you so much! With the exception of the Nolita which I used because it was a very quick trip out, they are all on the bigger size because of the winter (need to hold my scarf, gloves, etc.) plus the easiest to get in and out of...actually while pondering your question, I also realized that I finished the 10 in 31 challenge so quick because it's been cold...we're indoors more, so I have the time to switch bags and a different bag gives me more fun when I do go out!


----------



## christinemliu

pdxhb said:


> You deserve a prize after that!
> 
> 
> This is SO gorgeous!! Definitely one of my short wishlist items - I think it's just perfect and have always imagined it would be comfortable and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> This is such a tidy and chic bag - I can understand wanting it with you often! Echoing what I think @ElainePG asked - how do you like to style it? I haven't taken the white/ecru bag plunge either.
> 
> 
> Great job! Seriously - I moved into one bag at the beginning of the month and stayed. I only just changed up my pouches this morning.
> 
> Speaking of - bag #2 of 3 in New Year New Bag - my new Massaccesi Tan Washed Lamb Penelope shown with my ever-present Modena in Green Vachetta. Love both of these.
> 
> View attachment 4305989


Thank you!! Oh your MMs are soooo lovely...that tan washed lamb is one I regret not jumping on, in perhaps a Juliet Midi...


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> how about 3+3 pockets?
> BV has lovely card cases, i just got one (more, he had one already) for my DH for one of the endless celebrations we've had, and here's mine which i ADORE!!
> 6 outer pockets, plus one top pocket


Love this!


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> Thank you!! Oh your MMs are soooo lovely...that tan washed lamb is one I regret not jumping on, in perhaps a Juliet Midi...


Precisely what I first thought! But I snoozed too long and it sold out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'm behind on my monthly challenge  I'm still carrying my YSL... Hard to change out of her when I start carrying her! Ah well. I'll have to try to be more organised about carrying multiple bags on the weekend!


Your bag is day and her sister which I own is night.
 Aren’t these the best bags?

I love your card holders. But I’m looking for ones that are very girly and even whimsical now. My only hard requirements are real leather, some color (not pink as I have pink), standard rectangular shape (no unusual shapes unless they are rigid enough to not get dog eared in any odd shaped corner) and at least 4 slots with 1 interior slot.


christinemliu said:


> One of my favorite bags of the moment is Massaccesi's (sadly he stops taking orders tomorrow) Soulmate Midi! It's in my avatar currently.
> 
> This thread moves faster than any thread I have ever followed! But checking in that yay, I have done my 10 bags in 31 days challenge! I have used:
> 1. Massaccesi Soulmate
> 2. Coach Nolita
> 3. Longchamp Le Pliage Tote
> 4. Massaccesi Selene
> 5. Lodis Hobo
> 6. Kadobag Tote
> 7. Massaccesi Aphrodite
> 8. Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> 9. Massaccesi Tulipano
> 10. Dooney and Bourke Tote
> 
> Weirdly, I haven't completed yet the wearing of my 3 newest acquisitions for 2 days...I have used 2 of the 3, but hopefully will wear the remaining one before the end of January...
> 
> Keep going everyone! Almost halfway through January!


Congrats on finishing the challenge. I have 5 bags and 14 days to go. Half and half. Lol!  My yucky cold settled in my chest _again_ and it’s unseasonably very cold here. So I’ve been hunkering down in the house. I’m a little stir crazy. 


ksuromax said:


> how about 3+3 pockets?
> BV has lovely card cases, i just got one (more, he had one already) for my DH for one of the endless celebrations we've had, and here's mine which i ADORE!!
> 6 outer pockets, plus one top pocket


 3x3 would be wonderful. I don’t know how they think 1x1 makes any sense.   The flowers on this are so cute.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> So what is the perfect fit? Skinny jeans aren’t  for me..or maybe I just don’t  know howthey should fit. Would you please post some photos?



Glad to! These are the jeans I just bought. They are straight leg, not skinny leg. See how there’s room to bend the knee? And they don’t cinch in at the ankles... they fall straight down to the top of the shoes. Aaaaaaand.... they don’t pull in under the butt; there’s just a skotch of wiggle room. Not so much as to be sloppy, just enough to look graceful, and so you can sit down and remain capable of breathing!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> how about 3+3 pockets?
> BV has lovely card cases, i just got one (more, he had one already) for my DH for one of the endless celebrations we've had, and here's mine which i ADORE!!
> 6 outer pockets, plus one top pocket


I just went dashing over to the BV site, but couldn’t find one with flowers on the back. Waaaah. Is it a special item?


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Glad to! These are the jeans I just bought. They are straight leg, not skinny leg. See how there’s room to bend the knee? And they don’t cinch in at the ankles... they fall straight down to the top of the shoes. Aaaaaaand.... they don’t pull in under the butt; there’s just a skotch of wiggle room. Not so much as to be sloppy, just enough to look graceful, and so you can sit down and remain capable of breathing!
> 
> View attachment 4306036
> View attachment 4306037
> View attachment 4306038


Thanks! Yes I like the profile. I will go try these on.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> This is really classy! Is the zipped compartment for coins?


Thanks!  there are 2 compartments inside that zipped compartment and you can use one or both for coins.  There is a tendency for the wallet to bulge though as it can hold a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Your bag is day and her sister which I own is night.
> Aren’t these the best bags?
> 
> I love your card holders. But I’m looking for ones that are very girly and even whimsical now. My only hard requirements are real leather, some color (not pink as I have pink), standard rectangular shape (no unusual shapes unless they are rigid enough to not get dog eared in any odd shaped corner) and at least 4 slots with 1 interior slot.
> Congrats on finishing the challenge. I have 5 bags and 14 days to go. Half and half. Lol!  My yucky cold settled in my chest _again_ and it’s unseasonably very cold here. So I’ve been hunkering down in the house. I’m a little stir crazy.
> 3x3 would be wonderful. I don’t know how they think 1x1 makes any sense.   The flowers on this are so cute.


the Flowers was one season only special treatment - Hanami, they made wallets and a Cabat in the same treatment, too


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> I just went dashing over to the BV site, but couldn’t find one with flowers on the back. Waaaah. Is it a special item?


try to google Hanami, this is the name of this treatment.
It was from 2017 SS and made only once.
I saw a Cabat in Singapore, but smaller items got sold in no time!
ETA: the link https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/continental-wallet_cod46505159bc.html


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> So what is the perfect fit? Skinny jeans aren’t  for me..or maybe I just don’t  know howthey should fit. Would you please post some photos?


I love skinny jeans and jeggings. I think they look best with boots over them as it balances out the skinniness. They work for me because I have skinny legs and aren't usually skintight on me. I find the pairs I own very comfortable because they have a lot of lycra in the fabric. I even have a few pairs that slip on, no zipper. They are so comfortable I could sleep in them. I have tried some on in stores that were so tight at the ankle that I almost couldn't get them off. 

I think boot cut and flares help balance out the hips. But I'm short and they often end up dragging on the floor. I don't have that problem with skinny jeans. If they are too long they just bunch up at my ankle.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> These look really nice. I love the one on the lower left side, very similar to my tumi. What does that one have on the inside?


It has plenty of individual card slots and then a fairly deep pocket for a bunch of cards. It's a really good design because the sides have plenty of give to expand or contract. So it takes up more or less in your (mini!) bags depending on how many cards you're carrying.


----------



## vink

netter said:


> 2019 is an awesome handbag year because I am SATISFIED. Everything that comes my way moving forward is only icing on the cake and not really necessary. I have everything that I need -
> 
> Except: Buy a secure satchel from a vegan designer - not from a designer who happens to sell some non-leather products. I want to give vegan designers a chance and all of my satchels are leather, open top, and therefore, not secure. I usually do not mind that my totes and satchels are open, which is why I went crazy with the Kate Spade, Maryanne Gold Coast line, but I can't use them for a security sensitive task that I do.
> 
> I love my collection although I do have a couple that should be considered for passing on as I rarely use them (MK bedford bowler in saddle and MJ peython embossed starburst stam).



There’re a couple, I believe. I think there’s even a thread on that.  Or you can check Etsy.


----------



## vink

netter said:


> I recently moved to the country and the few dress shops here are really trying to bring in great vegan designers. I would like to support my local dress shops and explore who they are buying from. I am really not vegan handbag savy yet and therefore can't say if the Stella M collections speak with my taste.
> 
> * I am going to make 2019 a vegan handbag year. Not necessarily for purchasing, but just to get to know some designers so that I can have a sensible and more in depth discussion on this topic.



I like your goal.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Checking in on two topics:
> New Year New Bag - still carrying the first bag I moved into, My Massaccesi Modena in Green Vachetta.
> 
> Loving it or Listing - I never even had the wherewithal to get my Nomad out, so that must mean something. Today I pulled her out and after a quick try-on decided that it's time to list. I am also listing my Edie 31 in Flax Pebbled and Suede. Clearing those out and making room for bags I will wear more often/fit my needs!
> @vink - you know this means a MM order, right?



Just in time for the last minute today!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?
> 
> I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!



Normally, I give them away.


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> Ork... I just spent two hours in the mall shopping for jeans.  *Finally* found three pairs that fit me, but I had to work much too hard.
> 
> I need a nap.



I can feel your pain. I’m considered abnormally huge since teenager for where I live so it’s even harder. So, jeans shopping is always a pain. I love global shipping.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> One of my favorite bags of the moment is Massaccesi's (sadly he stops taking orders tomorrow) Soulmate Midi! It's in my avatar currently.
> 
> This thread moves faster than any thread I have ever followed! But checking in that yay, I have done my 10 bags in 31 days challenge! I have used:
> 1. Massaccesi Soulmate
> 2. Coach Nolita
> 3. Longchamp Le Pliage Tote
> 4. Massaccesi Selene
> 5. Lodis Hobo
> 6. Kadobag Tote
> 7. Massaccesi Aphrodite
> 8. Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> 9. Massaccesi Tulipano
> 10. Dooney and Bourke Tote
> 
> Weirdly, I haven't completed yet the wearing of my 3 newest acquisitions for 2 days...I have used 2 of the 3, but hopefully will wear the remaining one before the end of January...
> 
> Keep going everyone! Almost halfway through January!


Which Dooney tote do you have. I really like Dooney but a lot of their bags are a bit to heavy for me. I kept one that is just right. Wish I could do more as they are indestructible.


----------



## dcooney4

pdxhb said:


> You deserve a prize after that!
> 
> 
> This is SO gorgeous!! Definitely one of my short wishlist items - I think it's just perfect and have always imagined it would be comfortable and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> This is such a tidy and chic bag - I can understand wanting it with you often! Echoing what I think @ElainePG asked - how do you like to style it? I haven't taken the white/ecru bag plunge either.
> 
> 
> Great job! Seriously - I moved into one bag at the beginning of the month and stayed. I only just changed up my pouches this morning.
> 
> Speaking of - bag #2 of 3 in New Year New Bag - my new Massaccesi Tan Washed Lamb Penelope shown with my ever-present Modena in Green Vachetta. Love both of these.
> 
> View attachment 4305989


Oh my that green is gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> It has plenty of individual card slots and then a fairly deep pocket for a bunch of cards. It's a really good design because the sides have plenty of give to expand or contract. So it takes up more or less in your (mini!) bags depending on how many cards you're carrying.


This is exactly how I like my set up too. I will have to remember this.


----------



## franzibw

netter said:


> I recently moved to the country and the few dress shops here are really trying to bring in great vegan designers. I would like to support my local dress shops and explore who they are buying from. I am really not vegan handbag savy yet and therefore can't say if the Stella M collections speak with my taste.
> 
> * I am going to make 2019 a vegan handbag year. Not necessarily for purchasing, but just to get to know some designers so that I can have a sensible and more in depth discussion on this topic.



Nice goal!


----------



## franzibw

#8 of 10 in 31: Small nylon crossbody from Mandarina Duck,
And also the third bag of the New Year New Bag challenge.
Two more bags and I‘m done with the challenges 
Hope that I can also sell the bags I‘ve listed, but I‘m in no hurry...


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Ork... I just spent two hours in the mall shopping for jeans.  *Finally* found three pairs that fit me, but I had to work much too hard.
> 
> I need a nap.


I love jeans".........the trick is to find the brand and fit that work best for you.  I like Paige and joe jeans. Right now I’m loving paige as the have slim straight leg jean that fits me amazing. I have bought them in every color.  Have about 12 pair different washes


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> extremely beautiful colour!!!
> 
> i totally can see why!! she is a beau!!!
> 
> you know i'm biased, don't you?  major cervo



Thanks! [emoji173]️


----------



## dcooney4

Lucky brand used to fit me best but now that I am a bit fluffier not so much. I am still doing whole 30 so I will see if my jeans fit again when I am done. If not I will go shopping in Feb. I have a long torso which makes it tricky buying pants and I am medium tall at 5'9".


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Lucky brand used to fit me best but now that I am a bit fluffier not so much. I am still doing whole 30 so I will see if my jeans fit again when I am done. If not I will go shopping in Feb. I have a long torso which makes it tricky buying pants and I am medium tall at 5'9".



Oof - another long torso here (though at my height - 6’ -everything is long) so keep us posted on what you find! 
I do like Paige jeans and have several pairs. NYD jeans don’t fit me - I wish they did because they’re easy to find and they make a lot of different styles.


----------



## Rhl2987

None of my jeans fit me right now, and I’ve even outgrown some of the maternity jeans I bought earlier on! But my favorite brands are L’Agence and Mother jeans. L’Agence are super stretchy and they just seem to hug everything right in. Sigh... I wonder if I’ll ever be able to fit into my clothes again. Only time will tell!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t know why I hadn’t thought of this. I always think about donating to goodwill which isn’t really as “non profit” as they seem.  It finding a local thrift store that supports a charity I care about would feel good. There is one nearby that does good work to help local families in need to whom I donate household items and ”regular” old clothes but, they aren’t set up to value or really sell “nice” bags.
> ISN’T JEAN SHOPPING THE WORST?! I know one brand that fits and I stick with them. The fancy that they aren’t that expensive but still look super cute doesn’t hurt either. I just despise shopping for jeans.
> I’m glad you were able to find some new ones to accentuate your new cute figure!
> I really want a new card case but all the ones that I see that are “cute” have at most 2 exterior pockets. I’d like one with a top interior pocket, one on the front and at least 2 in the back Two and two would even be better. Maybe I should start a thread for specific suggestions.



Check out Loewe? 






Or Kate Spade? This is the one I’m currently using. Just got it during the new year sale.


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I love skinny jeans and jeggings. I think they look best with boots over them as it balances out the skinniness. They work for me because I have skinny legs and aren't usually skintight on me. I find the pairs I own very comfortable because they have a lot of lycra in the fabric. I even have a few pairs that slip on, no zipper. They are so comfortable I could sleep in them. I have tried some on in stores that were so tight at the ankle that I almost couldn't get them off.
> 
> I think boot cut and flares help balance out the hips. But I'm short and they often end up dragging on the floor. I don't have that problem with skinny jeans. If they are too long they just bunch up at my ankle.



You’re right on the flare and boot cut. They’re the only styles that work on me. Even straight legs gives me the look of a pegged legs with big bum or tapered legs in a not flattering way.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> None of my jeans fit me right now, and I’ve even outgrown some of the maternity jeans I bought earlier on! But my favorite brands are L’Agence and Mother jeans. L’Agence are super stretchy and they just seem to hug everything right in. Sigh... I wonder if I’ll ever be able to fit into my clothes again. Only time will tell!



You’ll. And if you don’t, it’ll be a great excuse to go shopping. [emoji16]


----------



## dcooney4

9 of 10 is Fount drawstring bag.


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What's everyone's favorite thing to do with a bag that doesn't sell? Do you find a way to love it again, do you sell it for $1, do you donate it (if so, what's your favorite charity to donate to), do you give it to a friend, and/or do you see if a family member wants it first? Any other ideas or thoughts?
> 
> I have an adorable vintage bag I bought for £15 that I'm selling for £15, but no one is interested!


Sometimes I reconsider and end up using it. If it's higher value (in my mind) I will frequently look for a giftee before donating. Once I decide to sell, though, I usually just want things gone and will price low to move them.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> 9 of 10 is Fount drawstring bag.


Cute little bucket bag!


----------



## franzibw

I just ordered a LV Favorite MM... Used to stalk it for weeks online, and now it suddenly was available! I‘m really curious if I like it IRL and if I want to keep it...


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I love skinny jeans and jeggings. I think they look best with boots over them as it balances out the skinniness. They work for me because I have skinny legs and aren't usually skintight on me. I find the pairs I own very comfortable because they have a lot of lycra in the fabric. I even have a few pairs that slip on, no zipper. They are so comfortable I could sleep in them. I have tried some on in stores that were so tight at the ankle that I almost couldn't get them off.
> 
> I think boot cut and flares help balance out the hips. But I'm short and they often end up dragging on the floor. I don't have that problem with skinny jeans. If they are too long they just bunch up at my ankle.



Thanks! Yes I agree skinny jeans look best on skinny legs!  Boot cut might be what I need..not so much flare but straight tubes.


----------



## essiedub

missie1 said:


> I love jeans".........the trick is to find the brand and fit that work best for you.  I like Paige and joe jeans. Right now I’m loving paige as the have slim straight leg jean that fits me amazing. I have bought them in every color.  Have about 12 pair different washes





Rhl2987 said:


> None of my jeans fit me right now, and I’ve even outgrown some of the maternity jeans I bought earlier on! But my favorite brands are L’Agence and Mother jeans. L’Agence are super stretchy and they just seem to hug everything right in. Sigh... I wonder if I’ll ever be able to fit into my clothes again. Only time will tell!



Ooh lots of good ideas here..Paige, NYDJ, Joe, L’Agence, Mother (is that a brand?)..thanks everyone!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Ooh lots of good ideas here..Paige, NYDJ, Joe, L’Agence, Mother (is that a brand?)..thanks everyone!


I will have to check these out ina few weeks too.


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> Which Dooney tote do you have. I really like Dooney but a lot of their bags are a bit to heavy for me. I kept one that is just right. Wish I could do more as they are indestructible.


I have the Large Addison nylon Tote in light blue with leather trim (I added a pic). It's on sale right now on ilovedooney for $99 (not to enable or anything haha), more colors though on the regular Dooney site but higher price. It's great for when my kids have swim lessons, that's actually what I bought it for. Their wet stuff of course goes in something else. Addison is definitely lightweight. I also find some of the D&B offerings heavy, like the medium leather satchels, so the mini sizes and the nylon line are what I tend to go for (with the exception of a small Samba satchel i just had to have)!


----------



## Rhl2987

franzibw said:


> I just ordered a LV Favorite MM... Used to stalk it for weeks online, and now it suddenly was available! I‘m really curious if I like it IRL and if I want to keep it...


I’m interested to hear your reviews! I love checking out the “what are you stalking now” thread in the LV forum and it seems like that’s one of the most popular bags. I’m wondering about their SLGs and if I would find them useful. I use bag organizers to protect my Hermes bags and then just dump my items inside. Would be nice to have some little pouches instead of needing to few around in the bag organizer to find an item. I’m currently waiting for my LV SA to get the mini pochette accessories in monogram.


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> Ooh lots of good ideas here..Paige, NYDJ, Joe, L’Agence, Mother (is that a brand?)..thanks everyone!


Yes, Mother is a brand! Let us know what you think when you check these out!!


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> I have the Large Addison nylon Tote in light blue with leather trim (I added a pic). It's on sale right now on ilovedooney for $99 (not to enable or anything haha), more colors though on the regular Dooney site but higher price. It's great for when my kids have swim lessons, that's actually what I bought it for. Their wet stuff of course goes in something else. Addison is definitely lightweight. I also find some of the D&B offerings heavy, like the medium leather satchels, so the mini sizes and the nylon line are what I tend to go for (with the exception of a small Samba satchel i just had to have)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306390


Great looking bag. I am a swim Mom too. Mine received college scholarships due to the swimming . So it is well worth it.


----------



## franzibw

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m interested to hear your reviews! I love checking out the “what are you stalking now” thread in the LV forum and it seems like that’s one of the most popular bags. I’m wondering about their SLGs and if I would find them useful. I use bag organizers to protect my Hermes bags and then just dump my items inside. Would be nice to have some little pouches instead of needing to few around in the bag organizer to find an item. I’m currently waiting for my LV SA to get the mini pochette accessories in monogram.



I have a small pouch from another brand to have my bags organised. My SLGs are a card case, a small Adele wallet and a Multicles, but no Toiletry or something like that. 
I will tell you how I like the bag


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I love skinny jeans and jeggings. I think they look best with boots over them as it balances out the skinniness. They work for me because I have skinny legs and aren't usually skintight on me. I find the pairs I own very comfortable because they have a lot of lycra in the fabric. I even have a few pairs that slip on, no zipper. They are so comfortable I could sleep in them. I have tried some on in stores that were so tight at the ankle that I almost couldn't get them off.
> 
> I think boot cut and flares help balance out the hips. But I'm short and they often end up dragging on the floor. I don't have that problem with skinny jeans. If they are too long they just bunch up at my ankle.


I agree with you... there are a lot of women who look *fabulous* in skinny jeans! It's nice that there are different options for different preferences.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> extremely beautiful colour!!!
> 
> i totally can see why!! she is a beau!!!
> 
> you know i'm biased, don't you?  major cervo


Your Cervo collection is TDF!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> I can feel your pain. I’m considered abnormally huge since teenager for where I live so it’s even harder. So, jeans shopping is always a pain. *I love global shipping*.


I've never been able to buy jeans on line. A size 4 in one brand is a size 6 in a different brand and a size 2 in yet a third brand, and it drives me crazy. 
Even yesterday, when I finally found the brand and style that suited me, I took a size 4 in two of the colors, but I needed to go up to a size 6 in the third color. If I had just tried on one pair to get my correct size, and then taken the other two pairs without trying them on, I would have been *really* annoyed when I got home!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Your Cervo collection is TDF!


 thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I love jeans".........the trick is to find the brand and fit that work best for you.  I like Paige and joe jeans. Right now I’m loving paige as the have slim straight leg jean that fits me amazing. *I have bought them in every color*.  Have about 12 pair different washes


Yup... when something works, you stick with it!


----------



## Nibb

dcooney4 said:


> This looks like soft lovely leather too!


It’s amazingly soft but almost bulletproof. Great for torrential rainstorms.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dcooney4 said:


> I will have to check these out ina few weeks too.


AG, J Brand, Grlfrnd, Everlane, MiH, A Golde, and Frame are all great brands as well, but at designer prices. On sale, you can get their jeans for $70-100, and if you don't mind secondhand jeans, you can get them for $30-$40! If you're looking for a lower price new, I like my Everlane. My current favorite are my MiH skinnies and my kick crops from Everlane


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> I've never been able to buy jeans on line. A size 4 in one brand is a size 6 in a different brand and a size 2 in yet a third brand, and it drives me crazy.
> Even yesterday, when I finally found the brand and style that suited me, I took a size 4 in two of the colors, but I needed to go up to a size 6 in the third color. If I had just tried on one pair to get my correct size, and then taken the other two pairs without trying them on, I would have been *really* annoyed when I got home!


What works for me is knowing my exact measurements for rise, inseam, and waist. I know Everlane provides these measurements, and I really think all honest retailers should! I never go by size anymore, but by measurements. This is all a learning experience from returning SO many ill-fitting jeans over the span of a couple of years. Black jeans tend to be tighter because of the kind of dye and material needed to get a true black!


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> Great looking bag. I am a swim Mom too. Mine received college scholarships due to the swimming . So it is well worth it.


Wow, that's awesome! Thank you for the encouragement (on the bag and the swimming haha)!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

7 of 10 - Just Campagne Confort 1


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I love skinny jeans and jeggings. I think they look best with boots over them as it balances out the skinniness. They work for me because I have skinny legs and aren't usually skintight on me. I find the pairs I own very comfortable because they have a lot of lycra in the fabric. I even have a few pairs that slip on, no zipper. They are so comfortable I could sleep in them. I have tried some on in stores that were so tight at the ankle that I almost couldn't get them off.
> 
> I think boot cut and flares help balance out the hips. But I'm short and they often end up dragging on the floor. I don't have that problem with skinny jeans. If they are too long they just bunch up at my ankle.


I’m an hourglass so small waist and bigger bottom / hips. Interestingly I look best in (not super tight) skinny jeans or (not quite) straight leg jeans. I’ve read so many articles that say I’d looks best in regular straight leg or even boot cut and they look terrible on me. 

And I agree, some stretch is a requirement for my jeans so they can be comfy. (I’m not a fan of wearing jeans in general because I don’t find them as comfortable as a dress.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> I love jeans".........the trick is to find the brand and fit that work best for you.  I like Paige and joe jeans. Right now I’m loving paige as the have slim straight leg jean that fits me amazing. I have bought them in every color.  Have about 12 pair different washes


I’ve never tried Paige or Joe. What is your body type? Ruler? Pear? Hourglass? 


dcooney4 said:


> Lucky brand used to fit me best but now that I am a bit fluffier not so much. I am still doing whole 30 so I will see if my jeans fit again when I am done. If not I will go shopping in Feb. I have a long torso which makes it tricky buying pants and I am medium tall at 5'9".


”Fluffier”. That’s cute.  

And at 5’9” you are tall for a woman. In the US the average height is 5’4”. I’m tall like you at 5’8” and always feel like I’m looking over people when I’m in my heels. LOL!  I find being our height makes it hard to find pants. Regular are often to short but tall is too long. I usually end up buying tall and getting them tailored.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I've never been able to buy jeans on line. A size 4 in one brand is a size 6 in a different brand and a size 2 in yet a third brand, and it drives me crazy.
> Even yesterday, when I finally found the brand and style that suited me, I took a size 4 in two of the colors, but I needed to go up to a size 6 in the third color. If I had just tried on one pair to get my correct size, and then taken the other two pairs without trying them on, I would have been *really* annoyed when I got home!


Exactly. I find the wash makes a real difference. Dark jeans almost always fit tighter than light washed jeans. I agree, you really have to try them on. That is why I buy several at one time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> None of my jeans fit me right now, and I’ve even outgrown some of the maternity jeans I bought earlier on! But my favorite brands are L’Agence and Mother jeans. L’Agence are super stretchy and they just seem to hug everything right in. Sigh... I wonder if I’ll ever be able to fit into my clothes again. Only time will tell!


Thanks for these suggestions. Your body type?  The reason I keep asking this is certain jeans are cut better or worse for different body types. 


ElainePG said:


> I've never been able to buy jeans on line. A size 4 in one brand is a size 6 in a different brand and a size 2 in yet a third brand, and it drives me crazy.
> Even yesterday, when I finally found the brand and style that suited me, I took a size 4 in two of the colors, but I needed to go up to a size 6 in the third color. If I had just tried on one pair to get my correct size, and then taken the other two pairs without trying them on, I would have been *really* annoyed when I got home!


Buying jeans online is a definite no for me. And I just ranted a while back about women’s clothing sizing. Mr. S is the same size in clothing 95% of time because men’s sizing makes sense.  Women’s sizing is all over the place. 

Plus men are very comfortable getting their clothes tailored. Why we women don’t feel we should too is frustrating. It hit me like a ton of bricks about 7 years ago that I could get something and get it tailored to perfectly fit me. I have a hard time with the extra cost some time but it’s worth it. A good tailor who knows your body is worth their weight in gold!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve never tried Paige or Joe. What is your body type? Ruler? Pear? Hourglass?
> ”Fluffier”. That’s cute.
> 
> And at 5’9” you are tall for a woman. In the US the average height is 5’4”. I’m tall like you at 5’8” and always feel like I’m looking over people when I’m in my heels. LOL!  I find being our height makes it hard to find pants. Regular are often to short but tall is too long. I usually end up buying tall and getting them tailored.


I'm 5'4". That may be the average height in the US, but clothes are usually made for someone 5'6" or 5'7". I'm too tall for most petite but too short for regular styles. My daughter is 5'7" and she has trouble finding jeans that are long enough. Sometimes I can buy the short lengths. I have one pair now that didn't come in different lengths and it is a little too short for my taste. Men's clothes seem to be more standardized. Women's sizes are all over the place.

ETA: I can't even buy sweaters online. The sizes are all over the place, even within the same brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm 5'4". That may be the average height in the US, but clothes are usually made for someone 5'6" or 5'7". I'm too tall for most petite but too short for regular styles. My daughter is 5'7" and she has trouble finding jeans that are long enough. Sometimes I can buy the short lengths. I have one pair now that didn't come in different lengths and it is a little too short for my taste. Men's clothes seem to be more standardized. Women's sizes are all over the place.


5’4” may be the average but it’s likely the majority of women are 5’6” or below. So the manufacturers capture the bulk of people with that length. The shorter of the medium range would just need to get the pants tailored. 

I just with the sizes were more standardized. It’s the fault of women not wanting to buy a certain number size which is cuckoo IMHO. Who cares about the number??? The important thing is good fit.  In any case, manufactures have decreased the number on the tags as the overall population has gotten larger. So a size 10 today was perhaps a 14, fifteen years ago. I know my “size” has dropped precipitously over the years though I weigh 9-13 lbs more (depends on the day and how good dinner was. Lol!) than I did in college. I’m not fooled by the number. My hips, scale and mirror tell the truth.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m selling a bag. I always use the maximum number of pictures and closely photograph / fully describe any signs of wear. 

A potential buyer contacted me with questions. I quickly responded. Then she wanted me to put the words “100% authentic” in the listing. I told her I didn’t use those words because it’s illegal to even list a fake bag and something can’t be 50% authentic. But, I edited the listing and put the words in anyway. 

Then she wanted even more photos in different lightings. I sent them to her. Now she wants to lowball me with an offer that is 35% off my listing and wants me to give free shipping on top 

Here is my new policy. Since I clearly and accurately photograph and describe my bags, I will answer one email of questions. After that, I won’t do anything else including sending any photos until I share my bottom line / non negotiable price and the buyer agree in principal to that. 

People are really inconsiderate. I would never handle things this way. I always make sure to put all my questions and requests into ONE email. And I don’t bother the person at al if I know I’m not willing to pay at least a price pretty close to their asking price.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve never tried Paige or Joe. What is your body type? Ruler? Pear? Hourglass?
> ”Fluffier”. That’s cute.
> 
> And at 5’9” you are tall for a woman. In the US the average height is 5’4”. I’m tall like you at 5’8” and always feel like I’m looking over people when I’m in my heels. LOL!  I find being our height makes it hard to find pants. Regular are often to short but tall is too long. I usually end up buying tall and getting them tailored.


This exactly!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for these suggestions. Your body type?  The reason I keep asking this is certain jeans are cut better or worse for different body types.


I’m curvy and athletic (big thighs) with a small waist. Not right now, of course. I’m into higher waisted stretchy jeans usually. I hate low waisted pants.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
I took a picture. 
This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:


And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog. 


I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m selling a bag. I always use the maximum number of pictures and closely photograph / fully describe any signs of wear.
> 
> A potential buyer contacted me with questions. I quickly responded. Then she wanted me to put the words “100% authentic” in the listing. I told her I didn’t use those words because it’s illegal to even list a fake bag and something can’t be 50% authentic. But, I edited the listing and put the words in anyway.
> 
> Then she wanted even more photos in different lightings. I sent them to her. Now she wants to lowball me with an offer that is 35% off my listing and wants me to give free shipping on top
> 
> Here is my new policy. Since I clearly and accurately photograph and describe my bags, I will answer one email of questions. After that, I won’t do anything else including sending any photos until I share my bottom line / non negotiable price and the buyer agree in principal to that.
> 
> People are really inconsiderate. I would never handle things this way. I always make sure to put all my questions and requests into ONE email. And I don’t bother the person at al if I know I’m not willing to pay at least a price pretty close to their asking price.


That would annoy me to no end.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


It looks fantastic. I get annoyed at to many different colored dust bags too. Lol


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve never tried Paige or Joe. What is your body type? Ruler? Pear? Hourglass?
> ”Fluffier”. That’s cute.
> 
> And at 5’9” you are tall for a woman. In the US the average height is 5’4”. I’m tall like you at 5’8” and always feel like I’m looking over people when I’m in my heels. LOL!  I find being our height makes it hard to find pants. Regular are often to short but tall is too long. I usually end up buying tall and getting them tailored.


I’m 5’8.5”! Hooray for being taller! My torso is quite long though, so I can fit in regular length jeans and long are too long for me.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m selling a bag. I always use the maximum number of pictures and closely photograph / fully describe any signs of wear.
> 
> A potential buyer contacted me with questions. I quickly responded. Then she wanted me to put the words “100% authentic” in the listing. I told her I didn’t use those words because it’s illegal to even list a fake bag and something can’t be 50% authentic. But, I edited the listing and put the words in anyway.
> 
> Then she wanted even more photos in different lightings. I sent them to her. Now she wants to lowball me with an offer that is 35% off my listing and wants me to give free shipping on top
> 
> Here is my new policy. Since I clearly and accurately photograph and describe my bags, I will answer one email of questions. After that, I won’t do anything else including sending any photos until I share my bottom line / non negotiable price and the buyer agree in principal to that.
> 
> People are really inconsiderate. I would never handle things this way. I always make sure to put all my questions and requests into ONE email. And I don’t bother the person at al if I know I’m not willing to pay at least a price pretty close to their asking price.


I totally agree and that is so rude!! I decided to save myself a headache and use the auto-decline functionality but I find that people on eBay just want to lowball you even if there is NOTHING ELSE out there even remotely close to as low as the price you have listed. And people will message me with their low offers now. And I also hate messaging back and forth with people after they agree to a price, only to have them say that they want a lower price. So frustrating!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all for the Burberry trench love. It should arrive this weekend  I’m happy! 



lynne_ross said:


> I have an older version of that black coat, except mine is a little less trench coat looking and has fox fur collar. It is my favourite winter coat. It is so stylish and timeless. I have not worn it in years since I have been pregnant many winters. Need to dig it out! Good buy! I love the camel one too.





Rhl2987 said:


> Absolutely adore both of these and I love that your first is a camel colored trench instead of the lighter trench color. Tres chic!! Were you able to pick up the second in their sale? I look every year but can never justify the expense (as easily as I can with Hermes). Plus, I have so many coats in general that I really don’t need another. I’m so glad you now have 2!





Sparkletastic said:


> I adore trench coats and that black one is TDF!!!  Great buy!
> That’s so wonderful!!! I love being able to learn from others.
> 
> And enjoying luxe items along the way doesn’t hurt. LOL!!!
> This looks just like a Kate Spade I had. I wore that bag to death as it was the perfect work bag.
> Noooo!  Not a pink bag on the chopping block. Lol!  Why didn’t you want to wear it?
> 
> This bag is truly gorgeous though!  Tough competition.





vink said:


> They’re beautiful. Burberry coat is always a huge A+ in my book.
> I have a heavy weight 100% wool dark blue Burberry knee-length toggle coat that’s a HG item in my wardrobe. I got it in 2000 and still wear it even now. It’s so warm and classy and truly stand the test of time. I don’t think I have many items that I rave so much about. If there is any, it’s this coat of mine.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


This looks fantastic. So neatly organised and I love the colour coded labelling! I think your black / hot pink bucket bag is my favourite


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> Thanks! Yes I agree skinny jeans look best on skinny legs!  Boot cut might be what I need..not so much flare but straight tubes.



Essiedub, I’m 5’6 and size 4-6, slim, but NOT skinny. I’ve got some curves and muscles and don’t want skin-tight jeans. The best ones I’ve found so far are AG’s Prima Cigarette leg jeans. They’re a little tapered but are pretty much the straight tube you’re talking about. They have some stretch so are very comfy.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m selling a bag. I always use the maximum number of pictures and closely photograph / fully describe any signs of wear.
> 
> A potential buyer contacted me with questions. I quickly responded. Then she wanted me to put the words “100% authentic” in the listing. I told her I didn’t use those words because it’s illegal to even list a fake bag and something can’t be 50% authentic. But, I edited the listing and put the words in anyway.
> 
> Then she wanted even more photos in different lightings. I sent them to her. Now she wants to lowball me with an offer that is 35% off my listing and wants me to give free shipping on top
> 
> Here is my new policy. Since I clearly and accurately photograph and describe my bags, I will answer one email of questions. After that, I won’t do anything else including sending any photos until I share my bottom line / non negotiable price and the buyer agree in principal to that.
> 
> People are really inconsiderate. I would never handle things this way. I always make sure to put all my questions and requests into ONE email. And I don’t bother the person at al if I know I’m not willing to pay at least a price pretty close to their asking price.


I agree. I had a woman ask me tons of questions yesterday, ask for more pictures without specifying what she needed, then followup asking me what my lowest price was. I told her and then just got silence. I don't think these people even know they are rude. They weren't ever taught basic courtesy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> The Montblanc card case is very handsome. So professional, and I love the little MB logo on the front.
> 
> And I'm sure you have some MB pens to match it, too!



 You know my matchy matchy tendencies too well! Imagine my delight when I’m carrying these two SLGs, with a matching MB triple pen case (MB solitaire classic fountain, roller, pencil neatly stacked inside!) with a MB burgundy leather agenda, in a MB messenger bag. My orderly soul delights and my little cup of happiness overflows 



ElainePG said:


> This bag is gorgeous! I'm curious (because I've never owned a bag this color)... how do you style it? Can you carry a white/cream bag with any color outfit, or do you wear light-colored clothes to match? And what about shoes?



I treat it like a neutral.
- Yesterday I was wearing a black suit with a forest green shirt, carrying this bag. 
- Today I was in shades of grey, with this bag. 

Both days I wore a black frock coat (i.e. flowing skirt shape, but with a fitted top section) so this bag stood in sharp contrast against that. Especially as I had a Burberry cream scarf today to knit the colour palette together.

Sometimes I’ll wear heeled boots in the same colour. I also have Prada stiletto heels in the same colour in summer. I know shoes and bags don’t have to match but with colour blocking they can help to “top and tail” the outfit. 



Rhl2987 said:


> That bag is so pretty!



Thank you! 



pdxhb said:


> You deserve a prize after that!
> 
> 
> This is SO gorgeous!! Definitely one of my short wishlist items - I think it's just perfect and have always imagined it would be comfortable and easy to carry.
> 
> 
> This is such a tidy and chic bag - I can understand wanting it with you often! Echoing what I think @ElainePG asked - how do you like to style it? I haven't taken the white/ecru bag plunge either.
> 
> 
> Great job! Seriously - I moved into one bag at the beginning of the month and stayed. I only just changed up my pouches this morning.
> 
> Speaking of - bag #2 of 3 in New Year New Bag - my new Massaccesi Tan Washed Lamb Penelope shown with my ever-present Modena in Green Vachetta. Love both of these.
> 
> View attachment 4305989



Thank you very much! You should take the plunge especially if you have a lot of black and navy in your wardrobe. I find cream bags very easy to carry. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Your bag is day and her sister which I own is night.
> Aren’t these the best bags?
> 
> I love your card holders. But I’m looking for ones that are very girly and even whimsical now. My only hard requirements are real leather, some color (not pink as I have pink), standard rectangular shape (no unusual shapes unless they are rigid enough to not get dog eared in any odd shaped corner) and at least 4 slots with 1 interior slot.
> Congrats on finishing the challenge. I have 5 bags and 14 days to go. Half and half. Lol!  My yucky cold settled in my chest _again_ and it’s unseasonably very cold here. So I’ve been hunkering down in the house. I’m a little stir crazy.
> 3x3 would be wonderful. I don’t know how they think 1x1 makes any sense.   The flowers on this are so cute.



Yep, day and night 



ElainePG said:


> Glad to! These are the jeans I just bought. They are straight leg, not skinny leg. See how there’s room to bend the knee? And they don’t cinch in at the ankles... they fall straight down to the top of the shoes. Aaaaaaand.... they don’t pull in under the butt; there’s just a skotch of wiggle room. Not so much as to be sloppy, just enough to look graceful, and so you can sit down and remain capable of breathing!
> 
> View attachment 4306036
> View attachment 4306037
> View attachment 4306038



The jeans look really nice. Well done on surviving the great jean hunt (Jean shopping is always painful )



dcooney4 said:


> This is exactly how I like my set up too. I will have to remember this.



Glad I could help!


----------



## catsinthebag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What works for me is knowing my exact measurements for rise, inseam, and waist. I know Everlane provides these measurements, and I really think all honest retailers should! I never go by size anymore, but by measurements. This is all a learning experience from returning SO many ill-fitting jeans over the span of a couple of years. Black jeans tend to be tighter because of the kind of dye and material needed to get a true black!



Dye matters, as does the way denim is stacked before it’s cut. Many (too many to count!) years ago, I had a summer job in a store that sold a lot of jeans — brands like Lee and Levi. The manager told me the reason two pairs of jeans in the same size will fit differently is that denim is stacked and then machine cuts straight down through the stack.  The result is that jeans from the denim at the top of the stack will be a little smaller than the denim at the bottom. I don’t know if it’s true but it makes sense for mass-produced clothing.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It looks fantastic. I get annoyed at to many different colored dust bags too. Lol



Hahaha! Thank you and I’m glad I’m not alone! [emoji38]


----------



## netter

vink said:


> There’re a couple, I believe. I think there’s even a thread on that.  Or you can check Etsy.


There's a vegan designer thread here on purse forum for vegan handbags? I will do a search. Just exploring at this time because I have examined vegan handbags to a very limited extent here and the styles and quality vary enormously. The Givenchy vegan leather antigona satchel is the quality I am looking for and this Givenchy is my start point for quality. Although I have not actually held this handbag, I have to start somewhere on this journey. So far I am building a website to detail my search. I am going to take my camera out on the road and take photos. 

This is all about my 2019 project and I will take this entire year to explore this. I stay away from Etsy. I have ordered a number of fountain pens from sellers on Etsy when I was collecting fountain pens, but now that I am not adding any more fountain pens to my collection, I do not go to Etsy. Don't know why - it's just not where I like to shop.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> This looks fantastic. So neatly organised and I love the colour coded labelling! I think your black / hot pink bucket bag is my favourite [emoji813]



Thank you! 
That pink lining was what caught my eye - I was so glad DH agreed that I *needed* it [emoji38]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> I've never been able to buy jeans on line. A size 4 in one brand is a size 6 in a different brand and a size 2 in yet a third brand, and it drives me crazy.
> Even yesterday, when I finally found the brand and style that suited me, I took a size 4 in two of the colors, but I needed to go up to a size 6 in the third color. If I had just tried on one pair to get my correct size, and then taken the other two pairs without trying them on, I would have been *really* annoyed when I got home!



But I already tried it on and just want more. So, it’s ok for me. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m an hourglass so small waist and bigger bottom / hips. Interestingly I look best in (not super tight) skinny jeans or (not quite) straight leg jeans. I’ve read so many articles that say I’d looks best in regular straight leg or even boot cut and they look terrible on me.
> 
> And I agree, some stretch is a requirement for my jeans so they can be comfy. (I’m not a fan of wearing jeans in general because I don’t find them as comfortable as a dress.)



I don’t think you’re hourglass then. Perhaps maybe heavy in the front and back so the number makes you look like an hourglass. But by expansion, you’re not. Coz I’m a seriously pear shape and I can’t even wear a straight legs.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m selling a bag. I always use the maximum number of pictures and closely photograph / fully describe any signs of wear.
> 
> A potential buyer contacted me with questions. I quickly responded. Then she wanted me to put the words “100% authentic” in the listing. I told her I didn’t use those words because it’s illegal to even list a fake bag and something can’t be 50% authentic. But, I edited the listing and put the words in anyway.
> 
> Then she wanted even more photos in different lightings. I sent them to her. Now she wants to lowball me with an offer that is 35% off my listing and wants me to give free shipping on top
> 
> Here is my new policy. Since I clearly and accurately photograph and describe my bags, I will answer one email of questions. After that, I won’t do anything else including sending any photos until I share my bottom line / non negotiable price and the buyer agree in principal to that.
> 
> People are really inconsiderate. I would never handle things this way. I always make sure to put all my questions and requests into ONE email. And I don’t bother the person at al if I know I’m not willing to pay at least a price pretty close to their asking price.


The person sounds like a real flake. I hope you aren't going to sell to her, even if she changes her mind and wants to give you a reasonable price. I'd worry that she'd end up scamming you in some way... either not paying, sending the bag back, or claiming that it was lost in the mail.

Your new policy sounds very sensible.

"Something can't be 50% authentic"... SMH!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


This looks beautiful... so organized! I'm assuming the tags are there to show the color of the bag, but do they also have other info, like which bag it is?


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Essiedub, I’m 5’6 and size 4-6, slim, but NOT skinny. I’ve got some curves and muscles and don’t want skin-tight jeans. The best ones I’ve found so far are AG’s Prima Cigarette leg jeans. They’re a little tapered but are pretty much the straight tube you’re talking about. They have some stretch so are very comfy.


Just went to the AG web site. They look great, and there's a store in San Francisco. I know where I'll be dragging The Hubster next fall!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> But I already tried it on and just want more. So, it’s ok for me. [emoji4]


Well, sure, that makes perfect sense! I do that too.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Dye matters, as does the way denim is stacked before it’s cut. Many (too many to count!) years ago, I had a summer job in a store that sold a lot of jeans — brands like Lee and Levi. The manager told me the reason two pairs of jeans in the same size will fit differently is that denim is stacked and then machine cuts straight down through the stack.  The result is that jeans from the denim at the top of the stack will be a little smaller than the denim at the bottom. I don’t know if it’s true but it makes sense for mass-produced clothing.


Fascinating! So that's why I was so frustrated in the fitting room yesterday!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I'm 5'4". That may be the average height in the US, but clothes are usually made for someone 5'6" or 5'7". I'm too tall for most petite but too short for regular styles. My daughter is 5'7" and she has trouble finding jeans that are long enough. Sometimes I can buy the short lengths. I have one pair now that didn't come in different lengths and it is a little too short for my taste. Men's clothes seem to be more standardized. Women's sizes are all over the place.
> 
> ETA: I can't even buy sweaters online. The sizes are all over the place, even within the same brand.



I agree with you. I’m 5’4” and perhaps 10-20 years ago, the average length for pants is fine for me. Now, I need them to be hemmed in most of the new brands. I guess for the new brands, they’re modeling it for a 5’6” or 5’7”. 
Sometimes, short would work for me or sometimes, they’ll be about an inch or two too short. [emoji30]

I don’t buy clothes online except I already try that exact one and just want more of the same thing.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m curvy and athletic (big thighs) with a small waist. Not right now, of course. I’m into higher waisted stretchy jeans usually. I hate low waisted pants.



Me, too! And it’s so hard coz my jeans usually worn out where my thigh rub together. [emoji37] or that I can pull the jeans up all the way until it hits the thigh and I have to take it off coz it just can’t make it up to the top. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]



I like how the tag is colored the same as your bag! That’s genius! May I borrow your idea? I use the tag, too, but they’re all white and it’s kinda boring and hard to find stuff sometimes. This is genius!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> This looks beautiful... so organized! I'm assuming the tags are there to show the color of the bag, but do they also have other info, like which bag it is?



Thanks! The tags do show or represent the color of the bag, but I haven’t written anything on them. I thought about it but then thought better of it - my handwriting is a bit illegible occasionally and I don’t have *that* many bags... yet.  [emoji38]


----------



## Cookiefiend

vink said:


> I like how the tag is colored the same as your bag! That’s genius! May I borrow your idea? I use the tag, too, but they’re all white and it’s kinda boring and hard to find stuff sometimes. This is genius!



Oh my gosh! 
I’m so flattered- of course you can, please do! The tags are just paint samples I picked up at the local hardware store, I used a hole punch, slipped a thin ribbon through, and pinned them to the dust bag. Easy-peasy! [emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m curvy and athletic (big thighs) with a small waist. Not right now, of course. I’m into higher waisted stretchy jeans usually. I hate low waisted pants.


Good to know. Thanks, I’ll check out the brands you mentioned!  And, I hate low riding / low waisted jeans too  Ugh. 


Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white.


They look so happy!  I would have never thought of color coded tags. Smart!





whateve said:


> I agree. I had a woman ask me tons of questions yesterday, ask for more pictures without specifying what she needed, then followup asking me what my lowest price was. I told her and then just got silence. I don't think these people even know they are rude. They weren't ever taught basic courtesy.


I also think the rise in social media has contributed. People are more rude, coarse, inconsiderate than before because they can get away with it. I’m always floored by the comments on FB. People will post evil things about someone for something as simple as them posting a recipe they don’t like. 

If people said and did half the things they do in person instead of online, at minimum they’d get shunned and maximum they’d get shot.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my gosh!
> I’m so flattered- of course you can, please do! The tags are just paint samples I picked up at the local hardware store, I used a hole punch, slipped a thin ribbon through, and pinned them to the dust bag. Easy-peasy! [emoji173]️



Paint samples! That’s genius!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Dye matters, as does the way denim is stacked before it’s cut. Many (too many to count!) years ago, I had a summer job in a store that sold a lot of jeans — brands like Lee and Levi. The manager told me the reason two pairs of jeans in the same size will fit differently is that denim is stacked and then machine cuts straight down through the stack.  The result is that jeans from the denim at the top of the stack will be a little smaller than the denim at the bottom. I don’t know if it’s true but it makes sense for mass-produced clothing.


Wow. Who knew? Thanks for sharing. So I’m _not_ crazy when the same size of something fits differently in different colors. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> That pink lining was what caught my eye - I was so glad DH agreed that I *needed* it [emoji38]


Pink is always needed 


vink said:


> I don’t think you’re hourglass then. Perhaps maybe heavy in the front and back so the number makes you look like an hourglass. But by expansion, you’re not. Coz I’m a seriously pear shape and I can’t even wear a straight legs.


I had to read your comment a few times to get it. Lol! But, I understand now. Yes, you may be sorta right. My boobs stick out but, I have a ridiculously teeny back (I’m a 30FF bra). And, I have more rumpus than usual for my size. So my body “sticks out” front and back. LOL! 
But, I also have hips and thighs which gives my bottom width and my waist is very small which means I go in quite a bit visually from the front in the middle. 

So, if you saw me you would definitely say I’m a slim, slightly bottom heavy, hourglass. But, skinny jeans definitely look best on me. 

Maybe it’s because I don’t wear extreme skinny jeans. The ones I own are more like a hybrid between skinny and straight. And, I don’t wear them super tight. I can get in them like any other pants without doing the “blue jean karate kicks” or lying prone on the floor wiggles and squiggles some people have to do to get in their super tight jeans.  

Or maybe it’s because the fashion pundits have given us “rules” that aren’t hard and fast. Whatever it is, I hate trying on jeans and muuuuuuucn prefer wearing a casual dress. They’re so much more comfy. 


ElainePG said:


> The person sounds like a real flake. I hope you aren't going to sell to her, even if she changes her mind and wants to give you a reasonable price. I'd worry that she'd end up scamming you in some way... either not paying, sending the bag back, or claiming that it was lost in the mail.
> 
> Your new policy sounds very sensible.
> 
> "Something can't be 50% authentic"... SMH!!!


I agree completely. Too many red flags.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m selling a bag. I always use the maximum number of pictures and closely photograph / fully describe any signs of wear.
> 
> A potential buyer contacted me with questions. I quickly responded. Then she wanted me to put the words “100% authentic” in the listing. I told her I didn’t use those words because it’s illegal to even list a fake bag and something can’t be 50% authentic. But, I edited the listing and put the words in anyway.
> 
> Then she wanted even more photos in different lightings. I sent them to her. Now she wants to lowball me with an offer that is 35% off my listing and wants me to give free shipping on top
> 
> Here is my new policy. Since I clearly and accurately photograph and describe my bags, I will answer one email of questions. After that, I won’t do anything else including sending any photos until I share my bottom line / non negotiable price and the buyer agree in principal to that.
> 
> People are really inconsiderate. I would never handle things this way. I always make sure to put all my questions and requests into ONE email. And I don’t bother the person at al if I know I’m not willing to pay at least a price pretty close to their asking price.





whateve said:


> I agree. I had a woman ask me tons of questions yesterday, ask for more pictures without specifying what she needed, then followup asking me what my lowest price was. I told her and then just got silence. I don't think these people even know they are rude. They weren't ever taught basic courtesy.



So many red flags. It's amazing what people will do, isn't it?
I always respond to questions but since I price my bags quite low, I don't intend to give on my BIN or toss in free shipping. The most recent occurrence was a flipper trying to get me to lower my already low price Rogue 36 that was new with tags instead of bidding. They kept messaging me with "offers" but wouldn't use the proper route to make a formal offer (on the bay), so I just kept responding nicely but with a firm no. Eventually a person who actually wanted the bag to wear won it, which felt like a victory.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


Beautiful storage solution - I love your coloured tags!


----------



## pdxhb

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


What a gorgeous organization!!!


----------



## essiedub

catsinthebag said:


> Essiedub, I’m 5’6 and size 4-6, slim, but NOT skinny. I’ve got some curves and muscles and don’t want skin-tight jeans. The best ones I’ve found so far are AG’s Prima Cigarette leg jeans. They’re a little tapered but are pretty much the straight tube you’re talking about. They have some stretch so are very comfy.


Thank you! I will add that to the list to try.  And seriously size 4-6 is skinny!


----------



## ksuromax

@Sparkletastic and @whateve i am sorry for you and all this hassle you faced!  
that's why i don't want to list and deal with the selling platforms myself, but consign... 
i might lose a bit on the price, but i definitely save myself from a lot of headache! 
Wishing you well, and to all who braves dealing with direct sales!! May all the nice Buyers be with you!


----------



## ksuromax

bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Wow. Who knew? Thanks for sharing. So I’m _not_ crazy when the same size of something fits differently in different colors.
> Pink is always needed
> I had to read your comment a few times to get it. Lol! But, I understand now. Yes, you may be sorta right. My boobs stick out but, I have a ridiculously teeny back (I’m a 30FF bra). And, I have more rumpus than usual for my size. So my body “sticks out” front and back. LOL!
> But, I also have hips and thighs which gives my bottom width and my waist is very small which means I go in quite a bit visually from the front in the middle.
> 
> So, if you saw me you would definitely say I’m a slim, slightly bottom heavy, hourglass. But, skinny jeans definitely look best on me.
> 
> Maybe it’s because I don’t wear extreme skinny jeans. The ones I own are more like a hybrid between skinny and straight. And, I don’t wear them super tight. I can get in them like any other pants without doing the “blue jean karate kicks” or lying prone on the floor wiggles and squiggles some people have to do to get in their super tight jeans.
> 
> Or maybe it’s because the fashion pundits have given us “rules” that aren’t hard and fast. Whatever it is, I hate trying on jeans and muuuuuuucn prefer wearing a casual dress. They’re so much more comfy.
> I agree completely. Too many red flags.


Wow, I thought I had it tough with a 32DDD! Where do you buy your bras?

I have hips but I missed out in the derriere department. I didn't even know I was small back there until it became popular to have a big butt! 

I don't wear any jeans that I have to wriggle or jump to get into. Mine are as easy to put on as sweats and just as comfortable.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> @Sparkletastic and @whateve i am sorry for you and all this hassle you faced!
> that's why i don't want to list and deal with the selling platforms myself, but consign...
> i might lose a bit on the price, but i definitely save myself from a lot of headache!
> Wishing you well, and to all who braves dealing with direct sales!! May all the nice Buyers be with you!


Thank you! I'm a bit worried now because things have gone smoothly for quite awhile. I'm expecting an unhappy buyer anyday now. I sure hope it is on something cheap so I can just give a refund to get rid of the problem.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@catsinthebag way to go on the sale!!
@ksuromax that Bal triangle is so cute!!!

How am I 100 pages behind in this thread? Are we moving even faster than last year! Best to stop at page 90 so I remember where I left off haha. Sounds like everyone is doing really well!

I’m attempting a dry January - no unnecessary purchases. Not just in bags and SLGs, but all areas of life. We moved near the end of last year so I’m taking the opportunity to declutter and make a shift towards minimal living that I’ve been aiming for, for several years. I never intended it to be a cold turkey shift so I’m happy as long as I’m progressing each year. Previous years where I used stylebook as a tracker, I’m now using it to actually plan daily outfits and so far its made it a lot easier for me to get rid of clothes that No longer feel good on me. If I haven’t worn an item recently, I make two outfits in case the first doesn’t work and then l don’t have to think hard about what to wear, and what didn’t work immediately goes to a donation pile.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Bag # 5 in 10/31 challenge 

I’m carrying my Chanel Coco Handle in a gunmetal / pewter shade. She’s called ‘Sweetie’. Love


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]



How I wish my bag cabinet is as organized as yours!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag # 5 in 10/31 challenge
> 
> I’m carrying my Chanel Coco Handle in a gunmetal / pewter shade. She’s called ‘Sweetie’. Love


Very Pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

It’s been a few months since I last used this bag, glad to have longed to wear it today!  Massaccesi Muse in Light Grey Pompei leather.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> It’s been a few months since I last used this bag, glad to have longed to wear it today!  Massaccesi Muse in Light Grey Pompei leather.


The bag looks great as do you.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> The bag looks great as do you.



Thanks DC!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo


Your shawl is gorgeous as well as your bag!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag # 5 in 10/31 challenge
> 
> I’m carrying my Chanel Coco Handle in a gunmetal / pewter shade. She’s called ‘Sweetie’. Love


So beautiful! Looks a tad pink in the lighting. Light gold hardware or silver?


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous as well as your bag!!


thank you very much!


----------



## dcooney4

This is the Tumi card case I love so much that I bought a back up. It can even carry coins for the one town I go to that has meters. Also inside I can carry cash folded in half either in the big part or under the cards on the other side. When I need more room then this I use the mulberry wallet. It is not very girly but for me the function out weighs everything.


----------



## dcooney4

10 of 10 is Mz Wallace Bailey in Dawn. I need to be hands free.


----------



## Cookiefiend

@Sparkletastic, @catsinthebag, @More bags, @pdxhb, and @msd_bags - thanks for all the closet love! 
And thanks for all the likes everyone!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Ahhh, I’m so behind! I’ve been reading and never quite catching up. I’ve really enjoyed reading along, though, and there were a few quotes I added that I couldn’t let go:




Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s great, you’re being really thoughtful and deliberate. Good luck finding the perfect travel tote!



Thanks for the kind words of support, @Miss_Dawn!




Sparkletastic said:


> Anyway, I was thinking that I think I know the next bag I want to get. But, it’s sooooo different from what I usually get that I’m torn. It’s the LV Pochette Metis. Preferably the one with the reverse print.
> 
> 
> I never really liked LV canvas bags that much. I’m not a girl who really like brown. And, I’m not crazy about canvas. But, that bag has won me over. Doesn’t hurt that it’s a flap. I looooove flap bags.
> 
> _This is why I never say never. I said I would never spend more than $1000 on a bag.  I said I wouldn’t buy premier designer shoes. I said I wouldn’t spend “good” money on SLG’s. I said I couldn’t be happy with less than 50_
> 
> _bags. I said I wouldn’t .... blah blah blah. My words on fashion are as good as the moment they fall out of my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Anyway,  I’m wondering if I should get the bag this year.  The fact that it’s brown is ok because I’ve started incorporating more blue and cream into my wardrobe (I already have red, pink and white which will work well with brown.) And, now I even have a pair of caramel shoes and a pair of brown boots on the way. So I’m ok there.
> 
> My concern is that it’s been pretty popular and I try to never buy trendy bags.  I don’t like wearing an “it” bag while it’s popular. I can’t quite say why but, it’s not my thing. And, the one thing that IS unwavering about me is that when a trend is dead, I’ll be done carrying the bag.  So, I try to buy bags that are classics, have style and shape that are pretty timeless, or are pretty much under the radar / off the beaten path.
> 
> So it comes down to whether this bag will “age” well. What do you ladies think?





Sparkletastic said:


> I wish I could see this in person. I don’t need any more smallish bags. I could live without the back pocket and clasps usually don’t bother me. I think the divided sections may be an issues as I typically don’t ever like divided sections.
> 
> I think you’re right. I need to thinkna while longer and perhaps see one in person. This would be a big departure from what I buy so I need to be sure.



I know you’re holding off on this one, but from what I’ve seen of your taste, I don’t think this bag is you. I don’t have one, but I’ve seen a couple in the wild, plus one that belongs to a friend, and it really doesn’t hold much. Also, I personally think the tan color of the reverse is much harder to match than the regular monogram. I do think it’s a pretty bag, but I don’t think it’s for everyone.




ElainePG said:


> *Love it or list it: the saga of my Valentino Rocketed Hobo.*
> Okay, so I've been carrying this since the first of the year, and I've decided... to... LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the bag, the way I've always carried it.
> 
> View attachment 4299794
> 
> 
> My problem, it turned out, was essentially with the clasp. It was a pain in the neck to open it every time I wanted to get into the bag. Here's what you need to do:
> 
> View attachment 4299796
> View attachment 4299797
> View attachment 4299798
> 
> 
> Annoying if you're in and out of the bag every fifteen minutes. Which I am, if I'm running around town doing errands.
> 
> So then I had a flash of inspiration. Who says I have to keep the bag *clasped*??? It's not as though I'm on the bus or the train, or in a big city. So I don't have to worry about someone reaching in and grabbing my wallet. And it's deep enough (because it's north-south) so that my stuff won't tip out when it's on my car seat. Problem solved!
> 
> Here's the way it looks now. It's floppy, and kinda casual, but I'm back in love with it as an everyday-kick-around bag to wear with jeans. And I feel as though I've just bought a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299802



Brilliant! It’s a stunning bag, so I’m so glad this wound up working out for you. Who on earth designed that clasp, though?? That is really not intuitive, and it looks like a huge PITA.




Sparkletastic said:


> How many of you change out your wallets on a daily or semi regular basis?
> 
> I switch bags almost every day but, I’ve always used one wallet until it died. I would switch into a card holder for very small bags but really never switched wallets.
> 
> About 6 months ago I switched into my current Dior wallet which I love. But, I’m bored. I think I’d like some really fun options for my SLG’s.  But, many of the ones I’ve seen are faux leather - like the ones from Karl Lagerfeld’s line.  I don’t want anything in faux leather.
> 
> What is your wallet POV?  Do you have any truly whimsical wallets you’d recommend - I’m thinking kitties, ice cream cones, spaceships, etc.





Cookiefiend said:


> Like you I switch bags almost daily, I like the change, but I HATE changing wallets. I always leave something out accidentally - even when I would swear I've gotten everything!
> 
> I have an H Silk'in and a Mulberry Small Continental French Purse - both red - they have fancy color names but trust me - they're red. They're both just a little bigger than I'd like. The Silk'in is a little tight in the Gucci, but fits great in everything else; the Mulberry is better in the Gucci but is small in everything else. I've been carrying it though lately since I've been trying to make the 10 in 31 Challenge.
> 
> I keep looking at card cases - so compact - but I worry they would be too small in a larger purse. I have a Marc Jacobs one that I do like but I am suspicious of it because I'm not certain it's leather on the inside.
> 
> I think I have a Goldilocks problem with wallets.



I would LIKE to be a person who changes out wallets constantly, and I went on a bit of a wallet-buying kick last year. But like @Cookiefiend, I always miss something, and it just takes longer than I always think it will. Also, I love the term Goldilocks for this problem. I used to have an old Celine wallet that was PERFECT. It held absolutely everything but was slim and compact, so it didn’t take up much space. Mine finally got too battered to wear, and I haven’t found anything like it again. ☹

I do get a certain joy out of having my wallet at least coordinate with my bag, but that’s a slippery slope I do NOT want to start down. I have way too many bags to think about matching them all.

Honestly, I'm happiest in a card case, but that's not always practical. 



Nibb said:


> Bag #3 Bottega Veneta bronze intrecciato loop. My favorite bag, Bottega Veneta under the direction of Tomas Maier is / was my favorite brand. This is also my first pathetic attempt at a bag selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303014
> View attachment 4303015



Whoa, that’s gorgeous! I’ve never seen this before, and I really love it.




Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> 
> I took a picture.
> 
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> 
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> 
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]



I love the tags! That is such a smart idea!


----------



## Annabel Lee

ksuromax said:


> bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo


I LOVE your scarf!



eggtartapproved said:


> I’m attempting a dry January - no unnecessary purchases. Not just in bags and SLGs, but all areas of life. We moved near the end of last year so I’m taking the opportunity to declutter and make a shift towards minimal living that I’ve been aiming for, for several years. I never intended it to be a cold turkey shift so I’m happy as long as I’m progressing each year. Previous years where I used stylebook as a tracker, I’m now using it to actually plan daily outfits and so far its made it a lot easier for me to get rid of clothes that No longer feel good on me. If I haven’t worn an item recently, I make two outfits in case the first doesn’t work and then l don’t have to think hard about what to wear, and what didn’t work immediately goes to a donation pile.



Hey, good luck with your progress on decluttering/move toward minimalism. I'm glad it's working out for you so far, and it sounds like it's making life easier!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag # 5 in 10/31 challenge
> 
> I’m carrying my Chanel Coco Handle in a gunmetal / pewter shade. She’s called ‘Sweetie’. Love



What an amazing bag! Pretty sweet indeed!



msd_bags said:


> It’s been a few months since I last used this bag, glad to have longed to wear it today!  Massaccesi Muse in Light Grey Pompei leather.


 it looks so elegant on you


----------



## Cookiefiend

Annabel Lee said:


> Ahhh, I’m so behind! I’ve been reading and never quite catching up. I’ve really enjoyed reading along, though, and there were a few quotes I added that I couldn’t let go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words of support, @Miss_Dawn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you’re holding off on this one, but from what I’ve seen of your taste, I don’t think this bag is you. I don’t have one, but I’ve seen a couple in the wild, plus one that belongs to a friend, and it really doesn’t hold much. Also, I personally think the tan color of the reverse is much harder to match than the regular monogram. I do think it’s a pretty bag, but I don’t think it’s for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! It’s a stunning bag, so I’m so glad this wound up working out for you. Who on earth designed that clasp, though?? That is really not intuitive, and it looks like a huge PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would LIKE to be a person who changes out wallets constantly, and I went on a bit of a wallet-buying kick last year. But like @Cookiefiend, I always miss something, and it just takes longer than I always think it will. Also, I love the term Goldilocks for this problem. I used to have an old Celine wallet that was PERFECT. It held absolutely everything but was slim and compact, so it didn’t take up much space. Mine finally got too battered to wear, and I haven’t found anything like it again. ☹
> 
> I do get a certain joy out of having my wallet at least coordinate with my bag, but that’s a slippery slope I do NOT want to start down. I have way too many bags to think about matching them all.
> 
> Honestly, I'm happiest in a card case, but that's not always practical.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, that’s gorgeous! I’ve never seen this before, and I really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tags! That is such a smart idea!


Thanks!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

@HopelessBagGirl so sorry to hear abut your bracelet  I lost a Tiffany key (one of dh’s first gifts to me while we were dating) along with a charm my father bought me, and a Tiffany ring my god brother gave me - all sentimental and irreplaceable. Dh bought me the key again but it can never replace that first one. 
@Sonmi999 love your new mk backpack! I’ve been wanting a bag with studs for so long - still searching!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo


Gorgeous outfit! I like the colour scheme and I especially love your scarf!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag # 5 in 10/31 challenge
> 
> I’m carrying my Chanel Coco Handle in a gunmetal / pewter shade. She’s called ‘Sweetie’. Love


Sweetie is truly a sweetie, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## More bags

eggtartapproved said:


> @catsinthebag way to go on the sale!!
> @ksuromax that Bal triangle is so cute!!!
> 
> How am I 100 pages behind in this thread? Are we moving even faster than last year! Best to stop at page 90 so I remember where I left off haha. Sounds like everyone is doing really well!
> 
> I’m attempting a dry January - no unnecessary purchases. Not just in bags and SLGs, but all areas of life. We moved near the end of last year so I’m taking the opportunity to declutter and make a shift towards minimal living that I’ve been aiming for, for several years. I never intended it to be a cold turkey shift so I’m happy as long as I’m progressing each year. Previous years where I used stylebook as a tracker, I’m now using it to actually plan daily outfits and so far its made it a lot easier for me to get rid of clothes that No longer feel good on me. If I haven’t worn an item recently, I make two outfits in case the first doesn’t work and then l don’t have to think hard about what to wear, and what didn’t work immediately goes to a donation pile.


Congratulations on all of your progress! I like your outfit planning tips.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> It’s been a few months since I last used this bag, glad to have longed to wear it today!  Massaccesi Muse in Light Grey Pompei leather.


You look gorgeous- chic and polished. Those shoes are a fantastic pop of colour!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> @Sparkletastic and @whateve i am sorry for you and all this hassle you faced!
> that's why i don't want to list and deal with the selling platforms myself, but consign...
> i might lose a bit on the price, but i definitely save myself from a lot of headache!
> Wishing you well, and to all who braves dealing with direct sales!! May all the nice Buyers be with you!


Thanks!  Unfortunately, the remaining bags I have either were at a consignor and languished for over a year, not accepted by any consignors or very low cost. Because while I normally always sell myself, I’m so sick of selling, I’d definitely ship these off. 


ksuromax said:


> bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo


Love the color palette you put together. 


whateve said:


> Wow, I thought I had it tough with a 32DDD! Where do you buy your bras?
> 
> I have hips but I missed out in the derriere department. I didn't even know I was small back there until it became popular to have a big butt!
> 
> I don't wear any jeans that I have to wriggle or jump to get into. Mine are as easy to put on as sweats and just as comfortable.


Having a teeny back and breasts is a hassle for bras. My daughter is 28G so she really struggles. Most of our bras are from the brands Panache or Freya. They have bras for in almost any chest / cup size combo (big or small). They actually down to 28 and AAA. You can get the basics they carry at most specialty bra shops. But they also have tons of really pretty bras online. The sizing in a certain type of bra is pretty consistent so if you know you wear size x in one balconette you’ll pretty much wear that size in any balconette from that brand. 


eggtartapproved said:


> @catsinthebag way to go on the sale!!
> @ksuromax that Bal triangle is so cute!!!
> 
> How am I 100 pages behind in this thread? Are we moving even faster than last year! Best to stop at page 90 so I remember where I left off haha. Sounds like everyone is doing really well!
> 
> I’m attempting a dry January - no unnecessary purchases. Not just in bags and SLGs, but all areas of life. We moved near the end of last year so I’m taking the opportunity to declutter and make a shift towards minimal living that I’ve been aiming for, for several years. I never intended it to be a cold turkey shift so I’m happy as long as I’m progressing each year. Previous years where I used stylebook as a tracker, I’m now using it to actually plan daily outfits and so far its made it a lot easier for me to get rid of clothes that No longer feel good on me. If I haven’t worn an item recently, I make two outfits in case the first doesn’t work and then l don’t have to think hard about what to wear, and what didn’t work immediately goes to a donation pile.


Moving is the best time to declarer. It’s a pain to pick and unpack so its motivating to keep less. 

I love your idea of planning outfits for items.


----------



## franzibw

ksuromax said:


> bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo



Looks very cool, I have never seen this bag before!


----------



## franzibw

msd_bags said:


> How I wish my bag cabinet is as organized as yours!



I wish I even had a dedicated bag cabinet


----------



## ksuromax

franzibw said:


> Looks very cool, I have never seen this bag before!


Thanks! 
i have 2 of them


----------



## Nibb

franzibw said:


> I wish I even had a dedicated bag cabinet


You just put things in perspective for me. I will never complain about my bags living in a cabinet in the downstairs powder room again.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo


Cool bag! I have never seen that design. Love the scarf too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bag #6 of 10: Chanel Pearlized Silver Lamb M/L Classic flap w/RHW. 

I reeeaaally need to get this bag out more. This is the bag that taught me to be comfortable wearing my best bags all the time.  I was scared to wear it for kings and finally it was too pretty as I started wearing it - but very carefully. Over time I realized that it wasn’t “precious” and I could really enjoy all my bags all the time. 

So, today she is going with me to the paint store to find a match for an accent wall in my home office. I want it to match the navy in the drapes I just picked out.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Cool bag! I have never seen that design. Love the scarf too.


thank you! 
it was made for a very short period of time in 2017


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m selling a bag. I always use the maximum number of pictures and closely photograph / fully describe any signs of wear.
> 
> A potential buyer contacted me with questions. I quickly responded. Then she wanted me to put the words “100% authentic” in the listing. I told her I didn’t use those words because it’s illegal to even list a fake bag and something can’t be 50% authentic. But, I edited the listing and put the words in anyway.
> 
> Then she wanted even more photos in different lightings. I sent them to her. Now she wants to lowball me with an offer that is 35% off my listing and wants me to give free shipping on top
> 
> Here is my new policy. Since I clearly and accurately photograph and describe my bags, I will answer one email of questions. After that, I won’t do anything else including sending any photos until I share my bottom line / non negotiable price and the buyer agree in principal to that.
> 
> People are really inconsiderate. I would never handle things this way. I always make sure to put all my questions and requests into ONE email. And I don’t bother the person at al if I know I’m not willing to pay at least a price pretty close to their asking price.



Sorry, this sounds like a nightmare. I used to love eBay, it’s not the same animal it used to be. Sad because I used to love eBay and really had nothing but positive experiences with it. I wish you very good luck and hopefully nobody hassles you too much. 
I do feel fortunate that I live within driving distance to one of the popular online resellers. I offload on them when I get an organizing bug.


----------



## Nibb

Bag #6 Fendi Selleria Lei Boston bag.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> bag №7 - Balenciaga Air hobo


Such an interesting bag, and perfect with your shoes!


----------



## More bags

Nibb said:


> Bag #6 Fendi Selleria Lei Boston bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307275


Great colour and leather on this - a beauty!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #6 of 10: Chanel Pearlized Silver Lamb M/L Classic flap w/RHW.
> 
> I reeeaaally need to get this bag out more. This is the bag that taught me to be comfortable wearing my best bags all the time.  I was scared to wear it for kings and finally it was too pretty as I started wearing it - but very carefully. Over time I realized that it wasn’t “precious” and I could really enjoy all my bags all the time.
> 
> So, today she is going with me to the paint store to find a match for an accent wall in my home office. I want it to match the navy in the drapes I just picked out.
> View attachment 4307264


Your bag is gorgeous and makes a stunning match with your drapes!


----------



## ElainePG

eggtartapproved said:


> I’m attempting a dry January - no unnecessary purchases. Not just in bags and SLGs, but all areas of life. We moved near the end of last year so I’m taking the opportunity to declutter and make a shift towards minimal living that I’ve been aiming for, for several years. I never intended it to be a cold turkey shift so I’m happy as long as I’m progressing each year. Previous years where I used stylebook as a tracker, I’m now using it to actually plan daily outfits and so far its made it a lot easier for me to get rid of clothes that No longer feel good on me. *If I haven’t worn an item recently, I make two outfits in case the first doesn’t work and then l don’t have to think hard about what to wear, and what didn’t work immediately goes to a donation pile*.


I like this system. I think I've winnowed down my closet to only the clothes I love, but who knows when I'll have another "Kondo moment"... probably in the Spring! And when I do, I'll try this.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag # 5 in 10/31 challenge
> 
> I’m carrying my Chanel Coco Handle in a gunmetal / pewter shade. She’s called ‘Sweetie’. Love


Gorgeous! And wow... your nail polish matches!!!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> It’s been a few months since I last used this bag, glad to have longed to wear it today!  Massaccesi Muse in Light Grey Pompei leather.


I love your bag, and your entire outfit. The pop of red on your sandals is a great contrast to the light grey bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> It’s been a few months since I last used this bag, glad to have longed to wear it today!  Massaccesi Muse in Light Grey Pompei leather.


Gorgeous! The entire outfit is marvelous!


----------



## Nibb

More bags said:


> Great colour and leather on this - a beauty!


Thank you.


----------



## More bags

*January Challenges*
Bag #8 - 10 in 31
Bag #3 - New Year, New Bag, worn twice to Minor Hockey games - lightweight and easy crossbody
*Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW*



Bag #9 - 10 in 31
*Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM*, old pic (nearly six years old unboxing pic) - also worn three times this month to a number of kids' hockey games; lightweight, easy crossbody with good capacity, lies close to the body



I completed my New Year, New Bag challenge, wearing my three most recently purchased bags at least two times this month. I'm glad all of my recent adds weren't black! 
- Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
- Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
- Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence

I have one more bag to choose/wear to complete 10 in 31. What have I learned so far? The first nine bags I've selected this month meet my lifestyle needs, work in my climate (deep winter, can be worn with heavy coats) and fit what I carry with me. This batch also includes all of my favourites, except the Gucci Soho Disco. Doing handbag math, nine represents roughly half my collection. I think this challenge reinforced what I already knew were less loved bags and less used bags. Does that mean I would get rid of the bottom half, not likely, as some of them serve specific functions like, large casual tote, small dressy bag or clutch. I did, for a moment, entertain the idea of selling maybe four of them and adding something spectacular. There is no particular bag on my radar making my heart lust for it at the moment and I still love and use all of my bags. The challenges are so fun for me. I learn about myself and I love ogling everyone's pretty bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

7 of 10 - Miss Alligator. Dark green and vintage - my goal is to wear her more often this year. 


Because I’m leaving for vacay on Friday, I’ll just tell you numbers 8, 9, and 10 [emoji4]
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Hermès Picotin Vibrato and Hermès Vespa


----------



## Sparkletastic

Nibb said:


> Sorry, this sounds like a nightmare. I used to love eBay, it’s not the same animal it used to be. Sad because I used to love eBay and really had nothing but positive experiences with it. I wish you very good luck and hopefully nobody hassles you too much.
> I do feel fortunate that I live within driving distance to one of the popular online resellers. I offload on them when I get an organizing bug.


Thanks for the support. 

I used to live close to Ann’s Fabulous Finds when I was in Ann Arbor (for a cold, miserable, grey year).  But, I moved a year and a half ago and the consigners here are so so. 


Nibb said:


> Bag #6 Fendi Selleria Lei Boston bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307275


Oooh!  This is a lovely bag!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I saw a Chanel Gabrielle out in the wild for the first time today at the post office of all places. (Not sure why that struck me as odd since I had on a Chanel bag too. Lol!) 

In any case it looked to be a small/ mini ?in white with black or navy trim. The woman wore it with the straps on each shoulder and it didn’t look as odd as I would have thought. 

My issue was the condition of the bag. The white was grungy and the bag looked kind of crumpled / beat up. It made me wonder if it was a fake and / or if she was just a slob. 

I get keeping an older bag once it’s blush of youth has faded. Lol. But, it drives me crazy to see dirty, misused bags. Just why?


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> 7 of 10 - Miss Alligator. Dark green and vintage - my goal is to wear her more often this year.
> View attachment 4307360
> 
> Because I’m leaving for vacay on Friday, I’ll just tell you numbers 8, 9, and 10 [emoji4]
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Hermès Picotin Vibrato and Hermès Vespa


Cookiefiend, this is a gorgeous bag! I hope she gets out more often, too - so pretty and a great colour! Have a fantastic vacation.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> 7 of 10 - Miss Alligator. Dark green and vintage - my goal is to wear her more often this year.
> View attachment 4307360
> 
> Because I’m leaving for vacay on Friday, I’ll just tell you numbers 8, 9, and 10 [emoji4]
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Hermès Picotin Vibrato and Hermès Vespa


Have a fabulous vacation!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #6 of 10: Chanel Pearlized Silver Lamb M/L Classic flap w/RHW.
> 
> I reeeaaally need to get this bag out more. This is the bag that taught me to be comfortable wearing my best bags all the time.  I was scared to wear it for kings and finally it was too pretty as I started wearing it - but very carefully. Over time I realized that it wasn’t “precious” and I could really enjoy all my bags all the time.
> 
> So, today she is going with me to the paint store to find a match for an accent wall in my home office. I want it to match the navy in the drapes I just picked out.
> View attachment 4307264


So shimmery pretty! 


Nibb said:


> Bag #6 Fendi Selleria Lei Boston bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307275


What an amazing color! Gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I used to live close to Ann’s Fabulous Finds when I was in Ann Arbor (*for a cold, miserable, grey year*).  But, I moved a year and a half ago and the consigners here are so so.


When I was in college, I went out to Ann Arbor to visit a boyfriend who was a student at U of M. This was for homecoming weekend (mid-October), so I sensibly wore boots, and packed sweaters and a lightweight wool coat. I absolutely FROZE! And it's not as if I was a cold-weather novice... I was going to college in Boston! But there's something about the weather in the Midwest that chills you down to the bone.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *January Challenges*
> Bag #8 - 10 in 31
> Bag #3 - New Year, New Bag, worn twice to Minor Hockey games - lightweight and easy crossbody
> *Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW*
> View attachment 4307310
> 
> 
> Bag #9 - 10 in 31
> *Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM*, old pic (nearly six years old unboxing pic) - also worn three times this month to a number of kids' hockey games; lightweight, easy crossbody with good capacity, lies close to the body
> View attachment 4307313
> 
> 
> I completed my New Year, New Bag challenge, wearing my three most recently purchased bags at least two times this month. I'm glad all of my recent adds weren't black!
> - Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> - Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> - Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> I have one more bag to choose/wear to complete 10 in 31. What have I learned so far? The first nine bags I've selected this month meet my lifestyle needs, work in my climate (deep winter, can be worn with heavy coats) and fit what I carry with me. This batch also includes all of my favourites, except the Gucci Soho Disco. Doing handbag math, nine represents roughly half my collection. I think this challenge reinforced what I already knew were less loved bags and less used bags. Does that mean I would get rid of the bottom half, not likely, as some of them serve specific functions like, large casual tote, small dressy bag or clutch. I did, for a moment, entertain the idea of selling maybe four of them and adding something spectacular. There is no particular bag on my radar making my heart lust for it at the moment and I still love and use all of my bags. The challenges are so fun for me. I learn about myself and I love ogling everyone's pretty bags!


May I just say... you have an outstanding bag collection!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *January Challenges*
> Bag #8 - 10 in 31
> Bag #3 - New Year, New Bag, worn twice to Minor Hockey games - lightweight and easy crossbody
> *Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW*
> View attachment 4307310
> 
> 
> Bag #9 - 10 in 31
> *Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM*, old pic (nearly six years old unboxing pic) - also worn three times this month to a number of kids' hockey games; lightweight, easy crossbody with good capacity, lies close to the body
> View attachment 4307313
> 
> 
> I completed my New Year, New Bag challenge, wearing my three most recently purchased bags at least two times this month. I'm glad all of my recent adds weren't black!
> - Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> - Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> - Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> I have one more bag to choose/wear to complete 10 in 31. What have I learned so far? The first nine bags I've selected this month meet my lifestyle needs, work in my climate (deep winter, can be worn with heavy coats) and fit what I carry with me. This batch also includes all of my favourites, except the Gucci Soho Disco. Doing handbag math, nine represents roughly half my collection. I think this challenge reinforced what I already knew were less loved bags and less used bags. Does that mean I would get rid of the bottom half, not likely, as some of them serve specific functions like, large casual tote, small dressy bag or clutch. I did, for a moment, entertain the idea of selling maybe four of them and adding something spectacular. There is no particular bag on my radar making my heart lust for it at the moment and I still love and use all of my bags. The challenges are so fun for me. I learn about myself and I love ogling everyone's pretty bags!


Well done! I very much like your last 2 choices! 
The challenges are fun and they really do make me think about the bags I carry and the bags I keep. I think they may make me a bit more ruthless in deciding what works and what doesn't. These are things that I wasn't really 'aware' of prior to participating. I just kept buying willy-nilly, getting caught in "Oooo shiny!" moments and then later donating them because they were wrong for me in some way. I've been paying attention to what I've learned and it's made a difference in what I've purchased since. 


More bags said:


> Cookiefiend, this is a gorgeous bag! I hope she gets out more often, too - so pretty and a great colour! Have a fantastic vacation.


Thank you! Every time I carry it, I have a moment of 'ohmygoodness - so pretty!' 
Thanks for the vacation wishes too! 


ElainePG said:


> Have a fabulous vacation!


Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> 7 of 10 - Miss Alligator. Dark green and vintage - my goal is to wear her more often this year.
> View attachment 4307360
> 
> Because I’m leaving for vacay on Friday, I’ll just tell you numbers 8, 9, and 10 [emoji4]
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Hermès Picotin Vibrato and Hermès Vespa


Beautiful bags! Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Very Pretty!



Thank you!



Rhl2987 said:


> So beautiful! Looks a tad pink in the lighting. Light gold hardware or silver?



It’s a trick of the light! It’s a metallic gunmetal shade (which Chanel incongruously called “gold”!) with ruthenium hardware. It’s about 7 months old. I love it 



Annabel Lee said:


> I LOVE your scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, good luck with your progress on decluttering/move toward minimalism. I'm glad it's working out for you so far, and it sounds like it's making life easier!
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing bag! Pretty sweet indeed!
> 
> it looks so elegant on you



Thank you! 



More bags said:


> Gorgeous outfit! I like the colour scheme and I especially love your scarf!
> 
> 
> Sweetie is truly a sweetie, absolutely beautiful!



She makes me feel peaceful. That’s why she’s called sweetie  I had a tough set of meetings at work today and I needed all the calm I could imbibe 



Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #6 of 10: Chanel Pearlized Silver Lamb M/L Classic flap w/RHW.
> 
> I reeeaaally need to get this bag out more. This is the bag that taught me to be comfortable wearing my best bags all the time.  I was scared to wear it for kings and finally it was too pretty as I started wearing it - but very carefully. Over time I realized that it wasn’t “precious” and I could really enjoy all my bags all the time.
> 
> So, today she is going with me to the paint store to find a match for an accent wall in my home office. I want it to match the navy in the drapes I just picked out.
> View attachment 4307264



This is a great bag! 



ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! And wow... your nail polish matches!!!



Yes my nails matched, which made me particularly pleased 



More bags said:


> *January Challenges*
> Bag #8 - 10 in 31
> Bag #3 - New Year, New Bag, worn twice to Minor Hockey games - lightweight and easy crossbody
> *Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW*
> View attachment 4307310
> 
> 
> Bag #9 - 10 in 31
> *Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM*, old pic (nearly six years old unboxing pic) - also worn three times this month to a number of kids' hockey games; lightweight, easy crossbody with good capacity, lies close to the body
> View attachment 4307313
> 
> 
> I completed my New Year, New Bag challenge, wearing my three most recently purchased bags at least two times this month. I'm glad all of my recent adds weren't black!
> - Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> - Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> - Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> I have one more bag to choose/wear to complete 10 in 31. What have I learned so far? The first nine bags I've selected this month meet my lifestyle needs, work in my climate (deep winter, can be worn with heavy coats) and fit what I carry with me. This batch also includes all of my favourites, except the Gucci Soho Disco. Doing handbag math, nine represents roughly half my collection. I think this challenge reinforced what I already knew were less loved bags and less used bags. Does that mean I would get rid of the bottom half, not likely, as some of them serve specific functions like, large casual tote, small dressy bag or clutch. I did, for a moment, entertain the idea of selling maybe four of them and adding something spectacular. There is no particular bag on my radar making my heart lust for it at the moment and I still love and use all of my bags. The challenges are so fun for me. I learn about myself and I love ogling everyone's pretty bags!



I love both of these, and I think you have an awesome collection, my dear friend


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> May I just say... you have an outstanding bag collection!


Thank you so much Elaine!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Well done! I very much like your last 2 choices!
> The challenges are fun and they really do make me think about the bags I carry and the bags I keep. I think they may make me a bit more ruthless in deciding what works and what doesn't. These are things that I wasn't really 'aware' of prior to participating. I just kept buying willy-nilly, getting caught in "Oooo shiny!" moments and then later donating them because they were wrong for me in some way. I've been paying attention to what I've learned and it's made a difference in what I've purchased since.
> 
> Thank you! Every time I carry it, I have a moment of 'ohmygoodness - so pretty!'
> Thanks for the vacation wishes too!
> 
> Thanks sweetie!!


Thanks Cookiefiend! I love that you are becoming more ruthless!  I, too, am easily caught up in “oooo shiny.”


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a trick of the light! It’s a metallic gunmetal shade (which Chanel incongruously called “gold”!) with ruthenium hardware. It’s about 7 months old. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> She makes me feel peaceful. That’s why she’s called sweetie  I had a tough set of meetings at work today and I needed all the calm I could imbibe
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my nails matched, which made me particularly pleased
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of these, and I think you have an awesome collection, my dear friend


Thank you Miss_Dawn.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags! Have a wonderful vacation.



Thank you so much! 
I’m hoping we beat the upcoming snow (fingers crossed!) and actually get in the air! DH has been grumping about with “Back in my day” stories of his former travel exploits (much like the ‘walked up hill both ways in a blizzard to school’ stories [emoji38]), and I can only say “well honey, they don’t do that anymore... “. 
So - hold off snow till we get out... thensnowlikemadbecauseidonthavetogooutinit! 
We’ll still have to keep an eye on the weather though - if it’s really bad and doesn’t get cleaned up over the weekend, we might have to close the offices. But I hope that doesn’t happen! 
Sorry about the off topic ramble! [emoji173]️


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks for all the bag/outfit love ladies!! I woke up to 3 pages of unread posts, so no chance to post individually. 




ElainePG said:


> When I was in college, I went out to Ann Arbor to visit a boyfriend who was a student at U of M. This was for homecoming weekend (mid-October), so I sensibly wore boots, and packed sweaters and a lightweight wool coat. I absolutely FROZE! And it's not as if I was a cold-weather novice... I was going to college in Boston! But there's something about the weather in the Midwest that chills you down to the bone.


Imagine my tropics-oriented body/system!  I have spent several Christmas holidays at my sister's in MO.  The worst was in 2013 (actually spilled to January 2014) when there was a winter storm and my flight coming back here was actually cancelled.  I had to fly 3 days later.  But my time this Christmas/New Year holidays of 2018 was a lot better for me, though still very cold for my body.  High 20''s (F) to mid 50's (F).  I always felt overdressed/overbundled compared to the 'locals'!!  Though, if I stayed 1 more week my flight would have probably been affected by the winter storm there.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Thanks Cookiefiend! I love that you are becoming more ruthless!  I, too, am easily caught up in “oooo shiny.”


Me too!  Thank goodness for this thread or I’d be busy selling 20 or 30 “mistake” bags.  

And, l LOVE your mini. I purchased this in pink for my daughter and it’s her favorite bag. I gotta admit that I second guess giving it to her all the time. ROFL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I got the Christians Louboutin boots!  $400 for $995 boots! I feel pretty good about that. They’re a nice simple style that will go with anything. I don’t own any brown shoes (one pair of caramel suede heeled sandals are my only earth toned shoes) so I thought this would be a nice addition  I can wear these with my jeans and perhaps some casual dresses  I’ll have to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296986
> 
> 
> Yep. You have to be patient if you want to maximize your funds. Just list and forget them. My thought is if I’m willing to take a hit in what I get I should just send them to a consignment shop so I’m not hassled by selling. But if I’m going to take on selling efforts, I want it to be “worth it”.
> Is he closing up permanently?  I thought I read that he was working with a new investor. Any word on what he will be doing next?
> 
> And DON’T set aside your bags. Wear and enjoy them!!!


The chocolate leather Christian Louboutin boots finally came in. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It took a week!  I’m thinking the snow storms must have slowed the post.

Anyway, they’re a go! YAY!  I’m excited! If I’m going to spend money on premier brand shoe vanity I do want it to be in shoes that are either forever keepers or truly amazingly unique. I can see wearing these boots for 20 years. Just refurbish, resole and go.

I don’t get Louboutin sizing. The other CL boots I have fit well with no wiggle room. These are the *same* size but fit about a size too big. This actually works out because I can wear thick socks and cushions to make sure my feet are warm and comfy. These are more “working” shoes than the teal suede pair. I could see wearing these when I walk or stand for quite a while so they need to be super comfortable.

I think Louboutin and I will be a boots only love because boots give so much more support than strappy heels and pumps. I haven’t found a pair of his regular heels yet that I can wear comfortably. 

I still need to get them authenticated. (Oh, how I despise counterfeiters and all who knowingly support them. Grrrrr!) But, in all, I’m very very happy.   I’ve had a lot of very nice things in my life. But, you know how there are some things you want - maybe completely irrationally - just because?    Well, with getting several pair of CL’s in the last few months, my list is happily complete:

Coach leather bags (vintage era)
Tiffany’s little blue box
Prada dome bag
Chanel classic flap bags
Christian Louboutin red sole shoes
I’ve been blessed to get my “fill” in each category and beyond. So, I’m a very, very fortunate and grateful gal.   I’m happily settling into my underground crypt on Pause Peninsua. I still have actual need to fill in some specific clothing items but, overall I’m very content!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> *Imagine my tropics-oriented body/system! * I have spent several Christmas holidays at my sister's in MO.  The worst was in 2013 (actually spilled to January 2014) when there was a winter storm and my flight coming back here was actually cancelled.  I had to fly 3 days later.  But my time this Christmas/New Year holidays of 2018 was a lot better for me, though still very cold for my body.  High 20''s (F) to mid 50's (F).  I always felt overdressed/overbundled compared to the 'locals'!!  Though, if I stayed 1 more week my flight would have probably been affected by the winter storm there.


Oh, I can just imagine! You must have been thoroughly frozen!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> When I was in college, I went out to Ann Arbor to visit a boyfriend who was a student at U of M. This was for homecoming weekend (mid-October), so I sensibly wore boots, and packed sweaters and a lightweight wool coat. I absolutely FROZE! And it's not as if I was a cold-weather novice... I was going to college in Boston! But there's something about the weather in the Midwest that chills you down to the bone.





Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the support.
> 
> I used to live close to Ann’s Fabulous Finds when I was in Ann Arbor (for a cold, miserable, grey year).  But, I moved a year and a half ago and the consigners here are so so.
> Oooh!  This is a lovely bag!!!!


I’m in Michigan now visiting with family and to attend a friend’s wedding on Saturday. It’s so chilly!! Yesterday it was so icy out that my Mom and two of her friends all fell in parking lots, not in the same place!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m in Michigan now visiting with family and to attend a friend’s wedding on Saturday. It’s so chilly!! Yesterday it was so icy out that my Mom and two of her friends all fell in parking lots, not in the same place!


Oh no! I hope they’re all right!


----------



## tealocean

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


 This!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much!
> I’m hoping we beat the upcoming snow (fingers crossed!) and actually get in the air! DH has been grumping about with “Back in my day” stories of his former travel exploits (much like the ‘walked up hill both ways in a blizzard to school’ stories [emoji38]), and I can only say “well honey, they don’t do that anymore... “.
> So - hold off snow till we get out... thensnowlikemadbecauseidonthavetogooutinit!
> We’ll still have to keep an eye on the weather though - if it’s really bad and doesn’t get cleaned up over the weekend, we might have to close the offices. But I hope that doesn’t happen!
> Sorry about the off topic ramble! [emoji173]️


I do not want it to snow like mad as I am at a high altitude and it always snows more here. Not to mention loosing power with no generator or heat.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m in Michigan now visiting with family and to attend a friend’s wedding on Saturday. It’s so chilly!! Yesterday it was so icy out that my Mom and two of her friends all fell in parking lots, not in the same place!


I hope they are all okay.


----------



## msd_bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m in Michigan now visiting with family and to attend a friend’s wedding on Saturday. It’s so chilly!! Yesterday it was so icy out that my Mom and two of her friends all fell in parking lots, not in the same place!



Oh no!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I do not want it to snow like mad as I am at a high altitude and it always snows more here. Not to mention loosing power with no generator or heat.



Here, when we lose power, the problem is that it becomes too hot without aircon or electric fan.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Here, when we lose power, the problem is that it becomes too hot without aircon or electric fan.


Either way is awful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m in Michigan now visiting with family and to attend a friend’s wedding on Saturday. It’s so chilly!! Yesterday it was so icy out that my Mom and two of her friends all fell in parking lots, not in the same place!



That’s no good! I hope they’re okay!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I do not want it to snow like mad as I am at a high altitude and it always snows more here. Not to mention loosing power with no generator or heat.



I guess I sounded selfish - I absolutely don’t want anyone to lose power and not have heat - or a/c as the case may be.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Either way is awful.



Agree!


----------



## ksuromax

bag №8 - Balenciaga First, one of the first Firsts from 2003, in Caribou leather


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh no! I hope they’re all right!





dcooney4 said:


> I hope they are all okay.





msd_bags said:


> Oh no!





Cookiefiend said:


> That’s no good! I hope they’re okay!


You all are sweet! They are fine. It’s just treacherous at times! My Dad made me wear his boots yesterday, and then I changed into my actual shoes at the party.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> bag №8 - Balenciaga First, one of the first Firsts from 2003, in Caribou leather


Love your bag and your shawl


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I saw a Chanel Gabrielle out in the wild for the first time today at the post office of all places. (Not sure why that struck me as odd since I had on a Chanel bag too. Lol!)
> 
> In any case it looked to be a small/ mini ?in white with black or navy trim. The woman wore it with the straps on each shoulder and it didn’t look as odd as I would have thought.
> 
> My issue was the condition of the bag. The white was grungy and the bag looked kind of crumpled / beat up. It made me wonder if it was a fake and / or if she was just a slob.
> 
> I get keeping an older bag once it’s blush of youth has faded. Lol. But, it drives me crazy to see dirty, misused bags. Just why?



The top part is aged calf so it’s supposed to be crinkled, while the bottom part suppose to be smooth. So, it has contrast.


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> bag №8 - Balenciaga First, one of the first Firsts from 2003, in Caribou leather



I think your Bal closet can seriously rival CJ’s


----------



## pdxhb

Rhl2987 said:


> You all are sweet! They are fine. It’s just treacherous at times! My Dad made me wear his boots yesterday, and then I changed into my actual shoes at the party.


*phew* Glad they are all OK and that your dad convinced you on safer shoes.  I utterly hate icy weather because it is just so treacherous.


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your bag and your shawl


thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m in Michigan now visiting with family and to attend a friend’s wedding on Saturday. It’s so chilly!! Yesterday it was so icy out that my Mom and two of her friends all fell in parking lots, not in the same place!


Oh no!  I’m glad they are ok. I know we all like different types of weather but, I find cold to be a misery. 


ksuromax said:


> bag №8 - Balenciaga First, one of the first Firsts from 2003, in Caribou leather


I’ve always loved the First. 


vink said:


> The top part is aged calf so it’s supposed to be crinkled, while the bottom part suppose to be smooth. So, it has contrast.


Yep, I know. It wasn’t the “natural” state of the bag. It was simply abused and not well cared for. The crumpling was noticeable on the white part. The dark part was heavily scuffed. And, it was grungy / dirty overall. I don’t know how she got the bag in such a state. It’s almost as if kids or pets had played with it. Just wiping it down with baby wipes would have been an improvement.


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> I think your Bal closet can seriously rival CJ’s


   
i hope we could merge our 2 and then it would be Bal paradise!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I guess I sounded selfish - I absolutely don’t want anyone to lose power and not have heat - or a/c as the case may be.


Not at all I get it.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m in Michigan now visiting with family and to attend a friend’s wedding on Saturday. It’s so chilly!! *Yesterday it was so icy out that my Mom and two of her friends all fell in parking lots*, not in the same place!


Oh dear! You need to be super-careful... you for sure don't wantto take a tumble on the ice.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Here, when we lose power, the problem is that it becomes too hot without aircon or electric fan.


When that happens we go to another city and stay in a hotel. It is impossible to sleep in our house in the middle of summer without air conditioning.


----------



## whateve

7 of 10 in 31
I've had this bag for 5 years. It has been the bag I take on trips because it is big, indestructible, and easy to carry. I used to have another in a fun color but I sold that one. I felt this color was more versatile for traveling when I wasn't changing bags.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring


----------



## christinemliu

ksuromax said:


> bag №8 - Balenciaga First, one of the first Firsts from 2003, in Caribou leather


Love the chain strap! Where did you get it?


----------



## christinemliu

whateve said:


> 7 of 10 in 31
> I've had this bag for 5 years. It has been the bag I take on trips because it is big, indestructible, and easy to carry. I used to have another in a fun color but I sold that one. I felt this color was more versatile for traveling when I wasn't changing bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313118
> 
> Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring


Ohhh... I have been eyeing a Coach Legacy but trying to keep to the theme of this thread and not buy anything this month...but this luscious leather speeds up my heart! Beautiful.


----------



## whateve

christinemliu said:


> Ohhh... I have been eyeing a Coach Legacy but trying to keep to the theme of this thread and not buy anything this month...but this luscious leather speeds up my heart! Beautiful.


Thank you! There are a lot of different Coach Legacy bags, from different years, with lots of different leathers. This one is so thick and wonderful! It's from 2013.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Thank you! There are a lot of different Coach Legacy bags, from different years, with lots of different leathers. This one is so thick and wonderful! It's from 2013.


You can easily tell how thick and “chewy” the leather is.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.

I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country. 

Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!


That would tick me off too.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!


That's terrible! I didn't realize anyone could send messages as a guest.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> 7 of 10 in 31
> I've had this bag for 5 years. It has been the bag I take on trips because it is big, indestructible, and easy to carry. I used to have another in a fun color but I sold that one. I felt this color was more versatile for traveling when I wasn't changing bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313118
> 
> Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring


This is a great bag, and I can see why it would be perfect for travel. Pretty charm, too! Is it a goldfish?


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!


That's awful. I didn't realize that tPF "guests" could post PMs like that.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This is a great bag, and I can see why it would be perfect for travel. Pretty charm, too! Is it a goldfish?


Thanks! Yes, it is a goldfish. I've just switched it out for a shark! I need to take another picture but it is really dark and stormy right now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> That's terrible! I didn't realize anyone could send messages as a guest.



I didn’t either... [emoji53]


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!


I got the same PM. I reported it.


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!


 Jerk


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> That's terrible! I didn't realize anyone could send messages as a guest.





ElainePG said:


> That's awful. I didn't realize that tPF "guests" could post PMs like that.


I didn’t either. I was wondering if it was a hack.


More bags said:


> I got the same PM. I reported it.


Ugh. I’m glad you reported it too.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! Yes, it is a goldfish. I've just switched it out for a shark! I need to take another picture but it is really dark and stormy right now.


Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!



I got this as well!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
> A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.


Thank goodness no damage to the roof or injuries!!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
> A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.


Wow, that's scary! I'm glad there was no damage. We and many of our neighbors have redwoods in their yards. I often think that if one of them were to topple, our house would be destroyed. They are so big there is no way they can be removed.

We didn't get much wind or rain last night. It is raining pretty good right now.


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
> A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.


Oh my goodness, that’s so scary! I’m so glad you’re okay and there was no damage, but I imagine that would have been awful in the moment. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!





More bags said:


> I got the same PM. I reported it.





Rhl2987 said:


> I got this as well!



I got it too  The subject line was something like “Where did you get your fake YSL?” so my first thought was horror at getting a message supporting fakes followed by indignation, foolishly enough, until I opened it and realized it was a scam. I have just one YSL, thank you, and it’s most assuredly NOT a fake!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
> A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.


Hope all is well Elaine!!

xxxx
I got that PM too!! And the subject line was where I got my fake Prada!


----------



## ElainePG

Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it. 

But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us. 

Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it.
> 
> But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us.
> 
> Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?


I am so glad to hear you, your DH and your roof are ok and intact! Phew, that sounds like quite the storm and quite the crash on your roof!  It is snowing here, the temperature is -15 C/5 F and feels like -21 C/-5 F with the windchill. I am sitting in front of the fireplace planning the upcoming week’s menu and grocery list. That book sounds interesting, I’ll have to check it out. I am reading the 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle by Stuart Turton, the genre is mystery/thriller/fantasy. I stayed up reading this last night, I couldn’t put it down at the twisty part! 

Stay warm, dry and safe everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I am so glad to hear you, your DH and your roof are ok and intact! Phew, that sounds like quite the storm and quite the crash on your roof!  It is snowing here, the temperature is -15 C/5 F and feels like -21 C/-5 F with the windchill. I am sitting in front of the fireplace planning the upcoming week’s menu and grocery list. That book sounds interesting, I’ll have to check it out. I am reading the 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle by Stuart Turton, the genre is mystery/thriller/fantasy. I stayed up reading this last night, I couldn’t put it down at the twisty part!
> 
> Stay warm, dry and safe everyone!


Ooh, brrr... the fireplace is definitely a good idea.

Evelyn Hardcastle sounds like a great read! I’ve just put a hold on it at the library, but if I get impatient I might buy the eBook version to read on my iPad.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bag #7 of 10: Gold lamb Chanel new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw. 


I absolutely loooove this bag! I searched for 2 years to find a gold bag that I could wear casual to cocktails and I found “him”!!!! Whoop! Lol!  

I do also want a smaller gold bag for true evening wear. But, gosh I don’t want to start that search anytime soon.   I’m totally worn out from 7 years of curating my collection. (_That word choice still cracks me up. I’m not managing a collection of classic watercolors at the Louvre. They’re just my bags. But, I bow to the cultural norms of tPF.)  _ The problem I find with the Boy bags - as other have - is that they are so “blocky”. When I look at pics of me in this bag it looks... well... big. Lol! My silver Diorama is only a hair smaller but, it never looks too big. And, they have the same capacity. 

To that point, I think the Diorama is a MUCH better bag. This is my new medium Boy (11″ x 7″ x 3.5″) and my regular sized Diorama (the largest size available) 9.8″ x 6.1″ x 3.15″.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  The old medium Boy is closer in size at 9.8″ x 5.9″ x 3.5″ to my Diorama. But, for some reason, the capacity is noticeably smaller. So, I consider the NM to be more comparable to my Diorama since the actual ability for me to ...well ... duh... *carry* things in my bag is important to me. Lol!!

So, my rationale as to why the Diorama is “better” than Le Boy:

• Slimmer profile - the Diorama is less boxy which works better for a variety of body types and occasions. This isn’t just because my Diorama is smaller. Le Boys in general have a rep of being pretty boxy. 
• Prettier chain - the chains on Dioramas are like jewelry. The Boy’s chain is a little clunky and certainly uninteresting. In an odd twist, the Diorama chain is a lot like the ‘07 Chanel bijoux chain. 
• Higher end lining - My Diorama is lined in leather. My Boy is lined in a horrible-to-the-touch poly lining 
• More luxe fine details - from the opening to the strap feeder hooks to the strap closure to... well...  lol... every detail, the Diorama says luxe far more than Le Boy. 
• Quieter brand presence - this is personal preference but, I like that the Diorama doesn’t scream *DIOR*!!! You have to “know” bags and Dior in particular to know that the Diorama is a pricey bag. Many more people recognize Chanel’s double C’s and it’s price tag. 

And, since my last name isn’t Getty, DeBeers or Walton, a real factor for me and the rest of us in the cheap seats ...

• MUCH BETTER PRICE - A large calfskin diorama is $3500 USD. (My perforated version is about $400 more.) Comparable sizes of Boys are quite a bit higher. The old medium is $4900 USD and the new medium is $5400.  That’s before you get to special leathers, hardware, doo dads or other trifles. 

I’m not saying I wouldn’t get another Boy. As I’ve said a ton of times, any premier bag purchase is more about wanting the specific style, materials or brand name than anything else. There are great (and sometimes better) bags at lower price points. So, I would buy another Boy simply because I fell in love with an eye catching style or because I wanted that bag to carry Chanel cache. 

But the “rational” brain can see that the Dior is a better buy. Which is why while I’ve enjoyed my dabbling in Chanel, I’m not a huge C fan. Dior and other brands like Gucci, BV, etc. are killing the game with a better overall value proposition of great style, quality and cache at a more competitive price. 

I’m curious to see how others who own both bags feel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Oh my goodness, that’s so scary! I’m so glad you’re okay and there was no damage, but I imagine that would have been awful in the moment.
> I got it too  The subject line was something like “Where did you get your fake YSL?” so my first thought was horror at getting a message supporting fakes followed by indignation, foolishly enough, until I opened it and realized it was a scam. I have just one YSL, thank you, and it’s most assuredly NOT a fake!





msd_bags said:


> Hope all is well Elaine!!
> 
> xxxx
> I got that PM too!! And the subject line was where I got my fake Prada!


Same thing here. Mine was a “fake Dior”. Someone did a “great” job of sorting us by brands we own.


ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it.
> 
> But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us.
> 
> Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?


I’m so glad you’re ok. Have you had an arborist to look at the trees. That sounds scary. 

Right now I have Dune on my nightstand. It’s a must read for sci fi fans but neither I nor my DS have read it. So it was a Christmas present from him and we’re reading it at the same time and video chatting about it long distance. So fun and a very thoughtful present that keeps us connected.


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
> A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.


Yikes! Glad you (and your roof) are OK!!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #7 of 10: Gold lamb Chanel new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw.
> View attachment 4313672
> 
> I absolutely loooove this bag! I searched for 2 years to find a gold bag that I could wear casual to cocktails and I found “him”!!!! Whoop! Lol!
> 
> I do also want a smaller gold bag for true evening wear. But, gosh I don’t want to start that search anytime soon.   I’m totally worn out from 7 years of curating my collection. (_That word choice still cracks me up. I’m not managing a collection of classic watercolors at the Louvre. They’re just my bags. But, I bow to the cultural norms of tPF.)  _ The problem I find with the Boy bags - as other have - is that they are so “blocky”. When I look at pics of me in this bag it looks... well... big. Lol! My silver Diorama is only a hair smaller but, it never looks too big. And, they have the same capacity.
> 
> To that point, I think the Diorama is a MUCH better bag. This is my new medium Boy (11″ x 7″ x 3.5″) and my regular sized Diorama (the largest size available) 9.8″ x 6.1″ x 3.15″.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old medium Boy is closer in size at 9.8″ x 5.9″ x 3.5″ to my Diorama. But, for some reason, the capacity is noticeably smaller. So, I consider the NM to be more comparable to my Diorama since the actual ability for me to ...well ... duh... *carry* things in my bag is important to me. Lol!!
> 
> So, my rationale as to why the Diorama is “better” than Le Boy:
> 
> • Slimmer profile - the Diorama is less boxy which works better for a variety of body types and occasions. This isn’t just because my Diorama is smaller. Le Boys in general have a rep of being pretty boxy.
> • Prettier chain - the chains on Dioramas are like jewelry. The Boy’s chain is a little clunky and certainly uninteresting. In an odd twist, the Diorama chain is a lot like the ‘07 Chanel bijoux chain.
> • Higher end lining - My Diorama is lined in leather. My Boy is lined in a horrible-to-the-touch poly lining
> • More luxe fine details - from the opening to the strap feeder hooks to the strap closure to... well...  lol... every detail, the Diorama says luxe far more than Le Boy.
> • Quieter brand presence - this is personal preference but, I like that the Diorama doesn’t scream *DIOR*!!! You have to “know” bags and Dior in particular to know that the Diorama is a pricey bag. Many more people recognize Chanel’s double C’s and it’s price tag.
> 
> And, since my last name isn’t Getty, DeBeers or Walton, a real factor for me and the rest of us in the cheap seats ...
> 
> • MUCH BETTER PRICE - A large calfskin diorama is $3500 USD. (My perforated version is about $400 more.) Comparable sizes of Boys are quite a bit higher. The old medium is $4900 USD and the new medium is $5400.  That’s before you get to special leathers, hardware, doo dads or other trifles.
> 
> I’m not saying I wouldn’t get another Boy. As I’ve said a ton of times, any premier bag purchase is more about wanting the specific style, materials or brand name than anything else. There are great (and sometimes better) bags at lower price points. So, I would buy another Boy simply because I fell in love with an eye catching style or because I wanted that bag to carry Chanel cache.
> 
> But the “rational” brain can see that the Dior is a better buy. Which is why while I’ve enjoyed my dabbling in Chanel, I’m not a huge C fan. Dior and other brands like Gucci, BV, etc. are killing the game with a better overall value proposition of great style, quality and cache at a more competitive price.
> 
> I’m curious to see how others who own both bags feel.


Sparkletastic, you have an amazing collection. Your pics make me drool all.the.time. Your commentary and analysis are amazing - I learn something new all.the.time. Thanks for enabling, now I am going to look at Diorama bags  and your Boy is stunning, too!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, brrr... the fireplace is definitely a good idea.
> 
> Evelyn Hardcastle sounds like a great read! I’ve just put a hold on it at the library, but if I get impatient I might buy the eBook version to read on my iPad.


Elaine, I just finished this book and I can say it’s a recommended read!


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #7 of 10: Gold lamb Chanel new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw.
> View attachment 4313672
> 
> I absolutely loooove this bag! I searched for 2 years to find a gold bag that I could wear casual to cocktails and I found “him”!!!! Whoop! Lol!
> 
> I do also want a smaller gold bag for true evening wear. But, gosh I don’t want to start that search anytime soon.   I’m totally worn out from 7 years of curating my collection. (_That word choice still cracks me up. I’m not managing a collection of classic watercolors at the Louvre. They’re just my bags. But, I bow to the cultural norms of tPF.)  _ The problem I find with the Boy bags - as other have - is that they are so “blocky”. When I look at pics of me in this bag it looks... well... big. Lol! My silver Diorama is only a hair smaller but, it never looks too big. And, they have the same capacity.
> 
> To that point, I think the Diorama is a MUCH better bag. This is my new medium Boy (11″ x 7″ x 3.5″) and my regular sized Diorama (the largest size available) 9.8″ x 6.1″ x 3.15″.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old medium Boy is closer in size at 9.8″ x 5.9″ x 3.5″ to my Diorama. But, for some reason, the capacity is noticeably smaller. So, I consider the NM to be more comparable to my Diorama since the actual ability for me to ...well ... duh... *carry* things in my bag is important to me. Lol!!
> 
> So, my rationale as to why the Diorama is “better” than Le Boy:
> 
> • Slimmer profile - the Diorama is less boxy which works better for a variety of body types and occasions. This isn’t just because my Diorama is smaller. Le Boys in general have a rep of being pretty boxy.
> • Prettier chain - the chains on Dioramas are like jewelry. The Boy’s chain is a little clunky and certainly uninteresting. In an odd twist, the Diorama chain is a lot like the ‘07 Chanel bijoux chain.
> • Higher end lining - My Diorama is lined in leather. My Boy is lined in a horrible-to-the-touch poly lining
> • More luxe fine details - from the opening to the strap feeder hooks to the strap closure to... well...  lol... every detail, the Diorama says luxe far more than Le Boy.
> • Quieter brand presence - this is personal preference but, I like that the Diorama doesn’t scream *DIOR*!!! You have to “know” bags and Dior in particular to know that the Diorama is a pricey bag. Many more people recognize Chanel’s double C’s and it’s price tag.
> 
> And, since my last name isn’t Getty, DeBeers or Walton, a real factor for me and the rest of us in the cheap seats ...
> 
> • MUCH BETTER PRICE - A large calfskin diorama is $3500 USD. (My perforated version is about $400 more.) Comparable sizes of Boys are quite a bit higher. The old medium is $4900 USD and the new medium is $5400.  That’s before you get to special leathers, hardware, doo dads or other trifles.
> 
> I’m not saying I wouldn’t get another Boy. As I’ve said a ton of times, any premier bag purchase is more about wanting the specific style, materials or brand name than anything else. There are great (and sometimes better) bags at lower price points. So, I would buy another Boy simply because I fell in love with an eye catching style or because I wanted that bag to carry Chanel cache.
> 
> But the “rational” brain can see that the Dior is a better buy. Which is why while I’ve enjoyed my dabbling in Chanel, I’m not a huge C fan. Dior and other brands like Gucci, BV, etc. are killing the game with a better overall value proposition of great style, quality and cache at a more competitive price.
> 
> I’m curious to see how others who own both bags feel.


Stunning bags! You have great taste, no doubt whatever you choose will be perfect.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Same thing here. Mine was a “fake Dior”. Someone did a “great” job of sorting us by brands we own.
> I’m so glad you’re ok. Have you had an arborist to look at the trees. That sounds scary.
> 
> Right now I have Dune on my nightstand. It’s a must read for sci fi fans but neither I nor my DS have read it. So it was a Christmas present from him and we’re reading it at the same time and video chatting about it long distance. So fun and a very thoughtful present that keeps us connected.


I love that you and your DS are reading the same book and discussing it! What an awesome way to connect!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it.
> 
> But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us.
> 
> Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?


I'm reading The Bad Daughter by Joy Fielding.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> 7 of 10 in 31
> I've had this bag for 5 years. It has been the bag I take on trips because it is big, indestructible, and easy to carry. I used to have another in a fun color but I sold that one. I felt this color was more versatile for traveling when I wasn't changing bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313118
> 
> Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring


The leather is TDF!!!   and the shape is so great, too!! 


christinemliu said:


> Love the chain strap! Where did you get it?


thank you! 
aliexpress  


Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!


i did, and reported it right away


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Same thing here. Mine was a “fake Dior”. Someone did a “great” job of *sorting us by brands we own*.
> I’m so glad you’re ok. Have you had an arborist to look at the trees. That sounds scary.
> 
> Right now I have Dune on my nightstand. It’s a must read for sci fi fans but neither I nor my DS have read it. So it was a Christmas present from him and we’re reading it at the same time and video chatting about it long distance. So fun and a very thoughtful present that keeps us connected.


mine was an epic fail - mentioned Fendi while i have NONE, and never owned one! so, i knew it was a scam from the subject alone


----------



## ksuromax

Bag №8 Balenciaga Tattoo, my grail of grails!!!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
> A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.


I'm glad everyone is okay and that there was no damage to the roof. We are expecting a massive storm Saturday night. They are saying up to a foot of snow as well as freezing rain and power outages. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it.
> 
> But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us.
> 
> Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?


I’m too attached to my phone and often use my phone before bed which is awful to do before you try to sleep (keeps you awake). Lately I’ve been trying to read birthing/labor books before bed. Both scary and educational. It does help me sleep better though. I’ve been getting over 8 hours a night for a few nights. I generally need a lot of sleep and it prevents me from getting sick. Do others sleep a lot less?


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, brrr... the fireplace is definitely a good idea.
> 
> Evelyn Hardcastle sounds like a great read! I’ve just put a hold on it at the library, but if I get impatient I might buy the eBook version to read on my iPad.


I was reading that aloud to the baby a few weeks ago, and then it was due at the library so we had to return it. It was promising!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #7 of 10: Gold lamb Chanel new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw.
> View attachment 4313672
> 
> I absolutely loooove this bag! I searched for 2 years to find a gold bag that I could wear casual to cocktails and I found “him”!!!! Whoop! Lol!
> 
> I do also want a smaller gold bag for true evening wear. But, gosh I don’t want to start that search anytime soon.   I’m totally worn out from 7 years of curating my collection. (_That word choice still cracks me up. I’m not managing a collection of classic watercolors at the Louvre. They’re just my bags. But, I bow to the cultural norms of tPF.)  _ The problem I find with the Boy bags - as other have - is that they are so “blocky”. When I look at pics of me in this bag it looks... well... big. Lol! My silver Diorama is only a hair smaller but, it never looks too big. And, they have the same capacity.
> 
> To that point, I think the Diorama is a MUCH better bag. This is my new medium Boy (11″ x 7″ x 3.5″) and my regular sized Diorama (the largest size available) 9.8″ x 6.1″ x 3.15″.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old medium Boy is closer in size at 9.8″ x 5.9″ x 3.5″ to my Diorama. But, for some reason, the capacity is noticeably smaller. So, I consider the NM to be more comparable to my Diorama since the actual ability for me to ...well ... duh... *carry* things in my bag is important to me. Lol!!
> 
> So, my rationale as to why the Diorama is “better” than Le Boy:
> 
> • Slimmer profile - the Diorama is less boxy which works better for a variety of body types and occasions. This isn’t just because my Diorama is smaller. Le Boys in general have a rep of being pretty boxy.
> • Prettier chain - the chains on Dioramas are like jewelry. The Boy’s chain is a little clunky and certainly uninteresting. In an odd twist, the Diorama chain is a lot like the ‘07 Chanel bijoux chain.
> • Higher end lining - My Diorama is lined in leather. My Boy is lined in a horrible-to-the-touch poly lining
> • More luxe fine details - from the opening to the strap feeder hooks to the strap closure to... well...  lol... every detail, the Diorama says luxe far more than Le Boy.
> • Quieter brand presence - this is personal preference but, I like that the Diorama doesn’t scream *DIOR*!!! You have to “know” bags and Dior in particular to know that the Diorama is a pricey bag. Many more people recognize Chanel’s double C’s and it’s price tag.
> 
> And, since my last name isn’t Getty, DeBeers or Walton, a real factor for me and the rest of us in the cheap seats ...
> 
> • MUCH BETTER PRICE - A large calfskin diorama is $3500 USD. (My perforated version is about $400 more.) Comparable sizes of Boys are quite a bit higher. The old medium is $4900 USD and the new medium is $5400.  That’s before you get to special leathers, hardware, doo dads or other trifles.
> 
> I’m not saying I wouldn’t get another Boy. As I’ve said a ton of times, any premier bag purchase is more about wanting the specific style, materials or brand name than anything else. There are great (and sometimes better) bags at lower price points. So, I would buy another Boy simply because I fell in love with an eye catching style or because I wanted that bag to carry Chanel cache.
> 
> But the “rational” brain can see that the Dior is a better buy. Which is why while I’ve enjoyed my dabbling in Chanel, I’m not a huge C fan. Dior and other brands like Gucci, BV, etc. are killing the game with a better overall value proposition of great style, quality and cache at a more competitive price.
> 
> I’m curious to see how others who own both bags feel.


I do not have either bag but I’ve seen both in person! I can totally understand what you mean about size and a slimmer profile, and the Diorama being better suited for your evening events. Do you think you need and would use two gold bags? Is your Boy more for day wear and the Diorama will be used in the evening? It seems that the Diorama makes more sense for you given all the pros you’ve listed out, but I’m interested in whether you think you have room for both!


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> Bag №8 Balenciaga Tattoo, my grail of grails!!!


What a cool bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> What a cool bag!


thank you! 
it's 100 years annyversary issue, very LE


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it.
> 
> But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us.
> 
> Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?



I read a lot, but I usually have two books going at one time: something good I actually want to read and then something indulgent I read to wind down before bed. That way, if I get tired, lose my place, fall asleep, whatever, it's no big deal. I really like mysteries/thrillers for my before-bed book. How is Under My Skin?



More bags said:


> I am so glad to hear you, your DH and your roof are ok and intact! Phew, that sounds like quite the storm and quite the crash on your roof!  It is snowing here, the temperature is -15 C/5 F and feels like -21 C/-5 F with the windchill. I am sitting in front of the fireplace planning the upcoming week’s menu and grocery list. That book sounds interesting, I’ll have to check it out. I am reading the 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle by Stuart Turton, the genre is mystery/thriller/fantasy. I stayed up reading this last night, I couldn’t put it down at the twisty part!
> 
> Stay warm, dry and safe everyone!





ElainePG said:


> Ooh, brrr... the fireplace is definitely a good idea.
> 
> Evelyn Hardcastle sounds like a great read! I’ve just put a hold on it at the library, but if I get impatient I might buy the eBook version to read on my iPad.





Rhl2987 said:


> I was reading that aloud to the baby a few weeks ago, and then it was due at the library so we had to return it. It was promising!



I loved Evelyn Hardcastle! I thought it was so original and fun, and I loved the Agatha Christie-esque overtones of it. 
(It was the 7 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle when it was released in the UK but the 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle in the US--I'm still confused by that.)



Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #7 of 10: Gold lamb Chanel new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw.
> View attachment 4313672
> 
> I absolutely loooove this bag! I searched for 2 years to find a gold bag that I could wear casual to cocktails and I found “him”!!!! Whoop! Lol!
> 
> I do also want a smaller gold bag for true evening wear. But, gosh I don’t want to start that search anytime soon.   I’m totally worn out from 7 years of curating my collection. (_That word choice still cracks me up. I’m not managing a collection of classic watercolors at the Louvre. They’re just my bags. But, I bow to the cultural norms of tPF.)  _ The problem I find with the Boy bags - as other have - is that they are so “blocky”. When I look at pics of me in this bag it looks... well... big. Lol! My silver Diorama is only a hair smaller but, it never looks too big. And, they have the same capacity.
> 
> To that point, I think the Diorama is a MUCH better bag. This is my new medium Boy (11″ x 7″ x 3.5″) and my regular sized Diorama (the largest size available) 9.8″ x 6.1″ x 3.15″.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old medium Boy is closer in size at 9.8″ x 5.9″ x 3.5″ to my Diorama. But, for some reason, the capacity is noticeably smaller. So, I consider the NM to be more comparable to my Diorama since the actual ability for me to ...well ... duh... *carry* things in my bag is important to me. Lol!!
> 
> So, my rationale as to why the Diorama is “better” than Le Boy:
> 
> • Slimmer profile - the Diorama is less boxy which works better for a variety of body types and occasions. This isn’t just because my Diorama is smaller. Le Boys in general have a rep of being pretty boxy.
> • Prettier chain - the chains on Dioramas are like jewelry. The Boy’s chain is a little clunky and certainly uninteresting. In an odd twist, the Diorama chain is a lot like the ‘07 Chanel bijoux chain.
> • Higher end lining - My Diorama is lined in leather. My Boy is lined in a horrible-to-the-touch poly lining
> • More luxe fine details - from the opening to the strap feeder hooks to the strap closure to... well...  lol... every detail, the Diorama says luxe far more than Le Boy.
> • Quieter brand presence - this is personal preference but, I like that the Diorama doesn’t scream *DIOR*!!! You have to “know” bags and Dior in particular to know that the Diorama is a pricey bag. Many more people recognize Chanel’s double C’s and it’s price tag.
> 
> And, since my last name isn’t Getty, DeBeers or Walton, a real factor for me and the rest of us in the cheap seats ...
> 
> • MUCH BETTER PRICE - A large calfskin diorama is $3500 USD. (My perforated version is about $400 more.) Comparable sizes of Boys are quite a bit higher. The old medium is $4900 USD and the new medium is $5400.  That’s before you get to special leathers, hardware, doo dads or other trifles.
> 
> I’m not saying I wouldn’t get another Boy. As I’ve said a ton of times, any premier bag purchase is more about wanting the specific style, materials or brand name than anything else. There are great (and sometimes better) bags at lower price points. So, I would buy another Boy simply because I fell in love with an eye catching style or because I wanted that bag to carry Chanel cache.
> 
> But the “rational” brain can see that the Dior is a better buy. Which is why while I’ve enjoyed my dabbling in Chanel, I’m not a huge C fan. Dior and other brands like Gucci, BV, etc. are killing the game with a better overall value proposition of great style, quality and cache at a more competitive price.
> 
> I’m curious to see how others who own both bags feel.



Both the Boy and the Diorama are on my radar, but I've never wanted either one quite enough to pull the trigger, so I'm really thrilled to see your analysis here. As you said, though, sometimes you just fall for a particular bag, and it doesn't really matter who makes it or what other brands can offer because no other bag will do. I haven't quite gotten there with either bag type, but the two you own are showstoppers for sure!



Sparkletastic said:


> Same thing here. Mine was a “fake Dior”. Someone did a “great” job of sorting us by brands we own.
> I’m so glad you’re ok. Have you had an arborist to look at the trees. That sounds scary.
> 
> Right now I have Dune on my nightstand. It’s a must read for sci fi fans but neither I nor my DS have read it. So it was a Christmas present from him and we’re reading it at the same time and video chatting about it long distance. So fun and a very thoughtful present that keeps us connected.


Are you enjoying it so far? Some of the sequels start getting a little too out there for me, but I absolutely love the first book. And that's neat you're both reading it together--it's so fun to talk books with like-minded people. 



dcooney4 said:


> I'm glad everyone is okay and that there was no damage to the roof. We are expecting a massive storm Saturday night. They are saying up to a foot of snow as well as freezing rain and power outages. I hope they are wrong.


Stay safe, @dcooney! And stay warm!



Rhl2987 said:


> I’m too attached to my phone and often use my phone before bed which is awful to do before you try to sleep (keeps you awake). Lately I’ve been trying to read birthing/labor books before bed. Both scary and educational. It does help me sleep better though. I’ve been getting over 8 hours a night for a few nights. I generally need a lot of sleep and it prevents me from getting sick. Do others sleep a lot less?


I was actually just talking about this with my girlfriends last night, and we were all different--some people get up at the same time every day no matter when they go to bed (my DH is like this too), some people just never seem to be able to sleep more than six or seven hours, and some, like me, could happily sleep all day if allowed to do so. But I'm a night owl with regular office hours, so I only get more than eight hours of sleep on the weekends.


----------



## franzibw

Bag #9 of 10 and now my newest one and bag #4 of the New Year New Bag challenge  Am so happy it really was in the mail today! Could hardly believe the order was REALLY placed...


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Sparkletastic, you have an amazing collection. Your pics make me drool all.the.time. Your commentary and analysis are amazing - I learn something new all.the.time. Thanks for enabling, now I am going to look at Diorama bags  and your Boy is stunning, too!


Thank you for the compliments.  I love getting info on tPF from others who actually own the bag I’m considering so I wanted to contribute. Plus it helps me really think through my purchases so I can make ever better decisions going forward.

Dioramas are amazing bags. Don’t forget. They not only come in regular solid color calfskin but also in really fun special options with studs, beading, appliqués, perforated leather, etc. I find their “special” bags to be much more tasteful and demure than most of the “special” designs of say, Gucci’s Dionysus. That is also a bag I’d like to own but I haven’t found “my” Dionysus yet mainly because so many were so very busy.


Nibb said:


> Stunning bags! You have great taste, no doubt whatever you choose will be perfect.


Thank you!!!!


ksuromax said:


> Bag №8 Balenciaga Tattoo, my grail of grails!!!


It should be. This is a stunning bag!  I’d steal it from your closet if you were here. Lol!


Rhl2987 said:


> I’m too attached to my phone and often use my phone before bed which is awful to do before you try to sleep (keeps you awake). Lately I’ve been trying to read birthing/labor books before bed. Both scary and educational. It does help me sleep better though. I’ve been getting over 8 hours a night for a few nights. I generally need a lot of sleep and it prevents me from getting sick. Do others sleep a lot less?


I also have phone addiction. But everything is on my phone - books, grocery lists, to do’s etc. So while it looks like it’s about the phone, it’s not. I would be spending the same amount of time on other hard copy items. The only social media I like and use regularly is tPF. I hate Facebook. I have a of 5 “real” friends. So, I don’t feel the need to let hundreds of other people know what I ate for breakfast or about my religious / political / social etc. opinions. Lol!  Insta doesn’t draw me in either.

I don’t sleep easily. My mind is always busy. It helps when I meditate before bed but, of course since that works, I don’t do it often.  Part of my issue is I’m an introverted night owl. So I like the quiet time when no one is around. And I don’t get sleepy til around 1 or 2 am. But work forces me up by 7 and days I work out it forces me up at 5. One of my goals for this year is to sleep more.  It’s too important for long term health.

If I ever won the lottery, I would stay up til 3 or 4 every morning and decree to one and all to never wake me before noon. Lol!


Rhl2987 said:


> I do not have either bag but I’ve seen both in person! I can totally understand what you mean about size and a slimmer profile, and the Diorama being better suited for your evening events. Do you think you need and would use two gold bags? Is your Boy more for day wear and the Diorama will be used in the evening? It seems that the Diorama makes more sense for you given all the pros you’ve listed out, but I’m interested in whether you think you have room for both!


I would definitely use 2 gold bags. I use metallic bags as neutrals and wear them fairly often.  I have 4 silver bags and use 3 of them a lot (I’m trying to sell the fourth.)

But, two gold would be my max because I have that new cream and gold Diorama. I match my jewelry to my bag hardware (it’s the only thing I’m maniacally matchy about) and I usually wear white gold.


----------



## Annabel Lee

franzibw said:


> Bag #9 of 10 and now my newest one and bag #4 of the New Year New Bag challenge  Am so happy it really was in the mail today! Could hardly believe the order was REALLY placed...
> 
> View attachment 4314130



Gorgeous bag, @franzibw! Enjoy it!



Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the compliments.  I love getting info on tPF from others who actually own the bag I’m considering so I wanted to contribute. Plus it helps me really think through my purchases so I can make ever better decisions going forward.
> 
> Dioramas are amazing bags. Don’t forget. They not only come in regular solid color calfskin but also in really fun special options with studs, beading, appliqués, perforated leather, etc. I find their “special” bags to be much more tasteful and demure than most of the “special” designs of say, Gucci’s Dionysus. That is also a bag I’d like to own but I haven’t found “my” Dionysus yet mainly because so many were so very busy.
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> It should be. This is a stunning bag!  I’d steal it from your closet if you were here. Lol!
> I also have phone addiction. But everything is on my phone - books, grocery lists, to do’s etc. So while it looks like it’s about the phone, it’s not. I would be spending the same amount of time on other hard copy items. The only social media I like and use regularly is tPF. I hate Facebook. I have a of 5 “real” friends. So, I don’t feel the need to let hundreds of other people know what I ate for breakfast or about my religious / political / social etc. opinions. Lol!  Insta doesn’t draw me in either.
> 
> I don’t sleep easily. My mind is always busy. It helps when I meditate before bed but, of course since that works, I don’t do it often.  Part of my issue is I’m an introverted night owl. So I like the quiet time when no one is around. And I don’t get sleepy til around 1 or 2 am. But work forces me up by 7 and days I work out it forces me up at 5. One of my goals for this year is to sleep more.  It’s too important for long term health.
> 
> If I ever won the lottery, I would stay up til 3 or 4 every morning and decree to one and all to never wake me before noon. Lol!
> I would definitely use 2 gold bags. I use metallic bags as neutrals and wear them fairly often.  I have 4 silver bags and use 3 of them a lot (I’m trying to sell the fourth.)
> 
> But, two gold would be my max because I have that new cream and gold Diorama. I match my jewelry to my bag hardware (it’s the only thing I’m maniacally matchy about) and I usually wear white gold.



I have a Dionysus. This is obv. not my picture, but this is my bag:






I can give you more of a review with actual pictures if you have any specific questions, but I'll say that while I envisioned this being useful as a day-to-night bag--cute with jeans and a pretty blouse or nice with a dress for dinner out--something about it doesn't quite work for me in daytime. I think it's this particular design rather than the bag overall, but it has a divided middle (which I know you hate), so not being able to carry a ton might be part of that too. 

One of my last ins for 2018 was my first metallic bag, and I've been really happy with it. You're so right it's neutral, and it's been a great solution for outfits that don't have an obvious bag match. I have TPF to thank for alerting me to that possibility--I wouldn't have thought of it on my own. 

I also always match my jewelry and bag hardware, plus any shoes with obvious metallic accents. That is a cardinal rule I will not break.


----------



## franzibw

Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous bag, @franzibw! Enjoy it!



Thank you, I will


----------



## franzibw

Sparkletastic said:


> I also have phone addiction. But everything is on my phone - books, grocery lists, to do’s etc. So while it looks like it’s about the phone, it’s not. I would be spending the same amount of time on other hard copy items.



It‘s the same with my phone, I couldn‘t live without it anymore... Finances, grocery lists, books, mail, WhatsApp, news etc etc... Who would have known before smartphone era?


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Bag №8 Balenciaga Tattoo, my grail of grails!!!


And Rockin’ it - congratulations on your special LE!



Rhl2987 said:


> I was reading that aloud to the baby a few weeks ago, and then it was due at the library so we had to return it. It was promising!


Small world - it was a mind bender, for sure!



Annabel Lee said:


> I read a lot, but I usually have two books going at one time: something good I actually want to read and then something indulgent I read to wind down before bed. That way, if I get tired, lose my place, fall asleep, whatever, it's no big deal. I really like mysteries/thrillers for my before-bed book. How is Under My Skin?
> 
> I loved Evelyn Hardcastle! I thought it was so original and fun, and I loved the Agatha Christie-esque overtones of it.
> (It was the 7 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle when it was released in the UK but the 7 1/2 Deaths of Evelyn Hardcastle in the US--I'm still confused by that.)


Hi Annabel Lee, yes, it is an original plot and amazing detail. I was also confused about the name change. I read on the goodreads page that the author had to make a title adjustment in the US. Possibly related to confusion with the Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo.



franzibw said:


> Bag #9 of 10 and now my newest one and bag #4 of the New Year New Bag challenge  Am so happy it really was in the mail today! Could hardly believe the order was REALLY placed...
> 
> View attachment 4314130


Congratulations on your new bag! I like your avatar pic.



Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous bag, @franzibw! Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Dionysus. This is obv. not my picture, but this is my bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you more of a review with actual pictures if you have any specific questions, but I'll say that while I envisioned this being useful as a day-to-night bag--cute with jeans and a pretty blouse or nice with a dress for dinner out--something about it doesn't quite work for me in daytime. I think it's this particular design rather than the bag overall, but it has a divided middle (which I know you hate), so not being able to carry a ton might be part of that too.
> 
> One of my last ins for 2018 was my first metallic bag, and I've been really happy with it. You're so right it's neutral, and it's been a great solution for outfits that don't have an obvious bag match. I have TPF to thank for alerting me to that possibility--I wouldn't have thought of it on my own.
> 
> I also always match my jewelry and bag hardware, plus any shoes with obvious metallic accents. That is a cardinal rule I will not break.


Your Dionysus is so pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous bag, @franzibw! Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Dionysus. This is obv. not my picture, but this is my bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you more of a review with actual pictures if you have any specific questions, but I'll say that while I envisioned this being useful as a day-to-night bag--cute with jeans and a pretty blouse or nice with a dress for dinner out--something about it doesn't quite work for me in daytime. I think it's this particular design rather than the bag overall, but it has a divided middle (which I know you hate), so not being able to carry a ton might be part of that too.
> 
> One of my last ins for 2018 was my first metallic bag, and I've been really happy with it. You're so right it's neutral, and it's been a great solution for outfits that don't have an obvious bag match. I have TPF to thank for alerting me to that possibility--I wouldn't have thought of it on my own.
> 
> I also always match my jewelry and bag hardware, plus any shoes with obvious metallic accents. That is a cardinal rule I will not break.


I am the same way with matching metals.


----------



## Annabel Lee

More bags said:


> And Rockin’ it - congratulations on your special LE!
> 
> 
> Small world - it was a mind bender, for sure!
> 
> 
> Hi Annabel Lee, yes, it is an original plot and amazing detail. I was also confused about the name change. *I read on the goodreads page that the author had to make a title adjustment in the US. Possibly related to confusion with the Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo.*
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag! I like your avatar pic.
> 
> 
> Your Dionysus is so pretty!



Ohhh, that makes sense--thanks for the explanation! And for looking it up, as opposed to my passive wondering about it, haha. And thanks too for the kind words on the Dionysus. It really is lovely, just not as useful as I'd hoped.


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> Ohhh, that makes sense--thanks for the explanation! And for looking it up, as opposed to my passive wondering about it, haha. And thanks too for the kind words on the Dionysus. It really is lovely, just not as useful as I'd hoped.


It is beautiful though. Perhaps when you have time try planning some new combinations of clothing to go with it.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m too attached to my phone and often use my phone before bed which is awful to do before you try to sleep (keeps you awake). Lately I’ve been trying to read birthing/labor books before bed. Both scary and educational. It does help me sleep better though. I’ve been getting over 8 hours a night for a few nights. I generally need a lot of sleep and it prevents me from getting sick. Do others sleep a lot less?


My husband goes to bed before I do so I can never read in bed. I usually watch TV, read and look on the computer before bed. I have to watch it that I don't stay up too late. I usually go to bed between 12 and 1 am. It usually takes me a long time to fall asleep. I don't usually have to get up early so I sleep until I'm ready, unless something wakes me. I think I average 8 or 8 1/2 hours. 

Have you ever heard about the theory about sleep cycles? It is the idea that you go through these cycles when you sleep. You move in and out of different phases of sleep throughout the night, but they are grouped into cycles. Each cycle takes 2 to 4 hours to complete, depending on the person. So with each full night of sleep, you might get 3 or 4 full cycles. The theory says that if you are woken in the middle of a cycle, it is harder for you get up. If your sleep cycle is 3 hours, you will feel more rested if you get up after 2 cycles, after 6 hours, than after 2 1/2 cycles, 7 1/2 hours.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous bag, @franzibw! Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Dionysus. This is obv. not my picture, but this is my bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you more of a review with actual pictures if you have any specific questions, but I'll say that while I envisioned this being useful as a day-to-night bag--cute with jeans and a pretty blouse or nice with a dress for dinner out--something about it doesn't quite work for me in daytime. I think it's this particular design rather than the bag overall, but it has a divided middle (which I know you hate), so not being able to carry a ton might be part of that too.
> 
> One of my last ins for 2018 was my first metallic bag, and I've been really happy with it. You're so right it's neutral, and it's been a great solution for outfits that don't have an obvious bag match. I have TPF to thank for alerting me to that possibility--I wouldn't have thought of it on my own.
> 
> I also always match my jewelry and bag hardware, plus any shoes with obvious metallic accents. That is a cardinal rule I will not break.


OMG! This is so funny!  After I wrote my post about the Dionysus I thought, “Hmmm...there was one I wanted but I let it get away. I should see if I can get it preloved”. And it’s your exact bag!  I loooooooove this one. 

I’m surprised you can’t make this one work more often in day. I would think the colors would coordinate nicely with reds, pinks, & oranges (even yellow) while contrasting nicely with blue, green, black, white. I could see wearing this more during the day v the night. Please share more thoughts. 

And I’m glad you’ve joined the land of the metallic lovers. They are the best neutrals and really keeps down my desire to add more and more bags to coordinate with x or y. 


franzibw said:


> It‘s the same with my phone, I couldn‘t live without it anymore... Finances, grocery lists, books, mail, WhatsApp, news etc etc... Who would have known before smartphone era?


IKR?!  We discussed this before in the 2017 thread. But, it irritates me when people feel I need to be off my phone (when I’m working on it not taking). I’m adult. I’m not playing a game app. I’m being productive. It’s no different than someon jotting in their journal or taking notes in a meeting on their padfolio.


----------



## Annabel Lee

dcooney4 said:


> I am the same way with matching metals.



I realized after I posted that I kind of lied--I keep a few pieces of large jewelry that incorporate both silver and gold so that if I really must mix metals, at least it looks deliberate. If I'm wearing a large gold and silver necklace, I feel like I can then carry a bag with gold hardware and wear earrings with silver. 



dcooney4 said:


> It is beautiful though. Perhaps when you have time try planning some new combinations of clothing to go with it.


You're right, I do need to do that. I just need to make more of an effort. I think I have a mental block because I expected it to be easy. I live in jeans and heels, and I have way more pretty white blouses than anyone needs. So I thought an interesting bag should be a nice complement to that, but when I've tried the combo IRL, it just doesn't work. I've tried variations--adding a cardigan, switching to a different color top, etc., but the bag still feels very fancy.

But when I carry it with a dress, it really looks terrific, so I've just used it as an evening bag. This results in it not getting a ton of wears. 

But the bag is a good match for my closet overall, and even as I was typing this, I realized I haven't tried it with a blazer, which could work well. I just need to actually try to make it work!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> My husband goes to bed before I do so I can never read in bed. I usually watch TV, read and look on the computer before bed. I have to watch it that I don't stay up too late. I usually go to bed between 12 and 1 am. It usually takes me a long time to fall asleep. I don't usually have to get up early so I sleep until I'm ready, unless something wakes me. I think I average 8 or 8 1/2 hours.
> 
> Have you ever heard about the theory about sleep cycles? It is the idea that you go through these cycles when you sleep. You move in and out of different phases of sleep throughout the night, but they are grouped into cycles. Each cycle takes 2 to 4 hours to complete, depending on the person. So with each full night of sleep, you might get 3 or 4 full cycles. The theory says that if you are woken in the middle of a cycle, it is harder for you get up. If your sleep cycle is 3 hours, you will feel more rested if you get up after 2 cycles, after 6 hours, than after 2 1/2 cycles, 7 1/2 hours.


I have heard of that before but I never downloaded an app or put the effort in to track that. It would be really interesting to see. I’ve heard of apps or watches that will wake you up at the end of a cycle if it’s within a certain time before your alarm will go off. We get up everyday at 5-5:30 am so I’m usually mostly awake by then, or sometimes I’ll be wide awake before an alarm goes off. On the weekends we can generally sleep until 6 or 6:30 am if someone has taken the youngest dog out already (between 4 and 5:30 am). I wish I could do more about the cycles to help with feeling well rested, but I know it’s all about to go out the window anyway for awhile once the new baby arrives


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! This is so funny!  After I wrote my post about the Dionysus I thought, “Hmmm...there was one I wanted but I let it get away. I should see if I can get it preloved”. And it’s your exact bag!  I loooooooove this one.
> 
> I’m surprised you can’t make this one work more often in day. I would think the colors would coordinate nicely with reds, pinks, & oranges (even yellow) while contrasting nicely with blue, green, black, white. I could see wearing this more during the day v the night. Please share more thoughts.
> 
> And I’m glad you’ve joined the land of the metallic lovers. They are the best neutrals and really keeps down my desire to add more and more bags to coordinate with x or y.
> IKR?!  We discussed this before in the 2017 thread. But, it irritates me when people feel I need to be off my phone (when I’m working on it not taking). I’m adult. I’m not playing a game app. I’m being productive. It’s no different than someon jotting in their journal or taking notes in a meeting on their padfolio.


Ahh, that is so funny! It does strike me as a Sparkle bag 

I said a little more about it above in response to @dcooney's excellent suggestion, but something about the bag feels fancy. My everyday style isn't terribly casual, so I really thought it would work well with jeans and heels, but somehow I feel it looks like I'm carrying an evening bag. And that's a duty it does really well, so I stopped fighting it. I'll take pictures later if you're curious to see more of it. 

Getting a metallic was a total gamechanger for exactly the reason you mentioned, not getting carried away with needing a perfect match to EVERYTHING. I can't believe I'm so late to the party, but I'm glad to be here!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the compliments.  I love getting info on tPF from others who actually own the bag I’m considering so I wanted to contribute. Plus it helps me really think through my purchases so I can make ever better decisions going forward.
> 
> Dioramas are amazing bags. Don’t forget. They not only come in regular solid color calfskin but also in really fun special options with studs, beading, appliqués, perforated leather, etc. I find their “special” bags to be much more tasteful and demure than most of the “special” designs of say, Gucci’s Dionysus. That is also a bag I’d like to own but I haven’t found “my” Dionysus yet mainly because so many were so very busy.
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> It should be. This is a stunning bag!  I’d steal it from your closet if you were here. Lol!
> I also have phone addiction. But everything is on my phone - books, grocery lists, to do’s etc. So while it looks like it’s about the phone, it’s not. I would be spending the same amount of time on other hard copy items. The only social media I like and use regularly is tPF. I hate Facebook. I have a of 5 “real” friends. So, I don’t feel the need to let hundreds of other people know what I ate for breakfast or about my religious / political / social etc. opinions. Lol!  Insta doesn’t draw me in either.
> 
> I don’t sleep easily. My mind is always busy. It helps when I meditate before bed but, of course since that works, I don’t do it often.  Part of my issue is I’m an introverted night owl. So I like the quiet time when no one is around. And I don’t get sleepy til around 1 or 2 am. But work forces me up by 7 and days I work out it forces me up at 5. One of my goals for this year is to sleep more.  It’s too important for long term health.
> 
> If I ever won the lottery, I would stay up til 3 or 4 every morning and decree to one and all to never wake me before noon. Lol!
> I would definitely use 2 gold bags. I use metallic bags as neutrals and wear them fairly often.  I have 4 silver bags and use 3 of them a lot (I’m trying to sell the fourth.)
> 
> But, two gold would be my max because I have that new cream and gold Diorama. I match my jewelry to my bag hardware (it’s the only thing I’m maniacally matchy about) and I usually wear white gold.


hahaha


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> And Rockin’ it - congratulations on your special LE!


thank you kindly!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> I realized after I posted that I kind of lied--I keep a few pieces of large jewelry that incorporate both silver and gold so that if I really must mix metals, at least it looks deliberate. If I'm wearing a large gold and silver necklace, I feel like I can then carry a bag with gold hardware and wear earrings with silver.
> 
> 
> You're right, I do need to do that. I just need to make more of an effort. I think I have a mental block because I expected it to be easy. I live in jeans and heels, and I have way more pretty white blouses than anyone needs. So I thought an interesting bag should be a nice complement to that, but when I've tried the combo IRL, it just doesn't work. I've tried variations--adding a cardigan, switching to a different color top, etc., but the bag still feels very fancy.
> 
> But when I carry it with a dress, it really looks terrific, so I've just used it as an evening bag. This results in it not getting a ton of wears.
> 
> But the bag is a good match for my closet overall, and even as I was typing this, I realized I haven't tried it with a blazer, which could work well. I just need to actually try to make it work!


Ok, so I’m realizing I did too.   I also have 2 mixed metal necklaces to ease the matchy thing. LOL!  I started to sell them in my Great Jewelry Purge of 2018. But, I thought I better not because I almost get a rash if I mix the metals.   This is also why I hate shoes having lots of metal hardware. I can’t develop another matching mania. Lol!  


Rhl2987 said:


> I have heard of that before but I never downloaded an app or put the effort in to track that. It would be really interesting to see. I’ve heard of apps or watches that will wake you up at the end of a cycle if it’s within a certain time before your alarm will go off. We get up everyday at 5-5:30 am so I’m usually mostly awake by then, or sometimes I’ll be wide awake before an alarm goes off. On the weekends we can generally sleep until 6 or 6:30 am if someone has taken the youngest dog out already (between 4 and 5:30 am). I wish I could do more about the cycles to help with feeling well rested, but I know it’s all about to go out the window anyway for awhile once the new baby arrives


I had heard but forgotten this. I need to investigate. This could make me feel less sleepy in the am


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so glad you’re ok. Have you had an arborist to look at the trees. That sounds scary.


Well, they aren't our trees... they belong to the next-door neighbor. And they are monsters, so I can't imagine the city would allow her to have them taken down (here in California they tend to favor trees over people). So we'll just hope for the best.


----------



## dcooney4

I too have two bracelets and a couple of rings that have both silver and gold so that I can mix metals if I have to , but generally I stick to one or the other.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, I just finished this book and I can say it’s a recommended read!


Great... I just put a hold on it at our local library. I'm only #2 on the hold list, so I should get it soon!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous bag, @franzibw! Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Dionysus. This is obv. not my picture, but this is my bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you more of a review with actual pictures if you have any specific questions, but I'll say that while I envisioned this being useful as a day-to-night bag--cute with jeans and a pretty blouse or nice with a dress for dinner out--something about it doesn't quite work for me in daytime. I think it's this particular design rather than the bag overall, but it has a divided middle (which I know you hate), so not being able to carry a ton might be part of that too.
> 
> One of my last ins for 2018 was my first metallic bag, and I've been really happy with it. You're so right it's neutral, and it's been a great solution for outfits that don't have an obvious bag match. I have TPF to thank for alerting me to that possibility--I wouldn't have thought of it on my own.
> 
> I also always match my jewelry and bag hardware, plus any shoes with obvious metallic accents. That is a cardinal rule I will not break.


This is a beautiful Dionysus!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I'm glad everyone is okay and that there was no damage to the roof. We are expecting a massive storm Saturday night. They are saying up to a foot of snow as well as freezing rain and power outages. *I hope they are wrong*.


Yikes, I hope they're wrong too! Lay in a supply of food that doesn't have to be cooked, just in case. Does your family have a snowblower???


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm reading The Bad Daughter by Joy Fielding.


Are you enjoying it? I think I've read something else by her, but I can't remember what.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Great... I just put a hold on it at our local library. I'm only #2 on the hold list, so I should get it soon!


I’m loving the book recommendations!


----------



## dcooney4

Today I went through my jewelry box and pulled out 25 silver pieces and brought them to the consignment shop. I don’t wear heavy pieces anymore nor do I wear very pale stones . So I happily cleaned them up and dropped them off. Hopefully they all go. I finally started decuttering again. She still has 8 bags of mine. If they go I will be just where I want to be.


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> I read a lot, but I usually have two books going at one time: something good I actually want to read and then something indulgent I read to wind down before bed. That way, if I get tired, lose my place, fall asleep, whatever, it's no big deal. I really like mysteries/thrillers for my before-bed book. How is Under My Skin?


I'm nearly done with it, and it definitely has some fascinating plot twists. I wouldn't say it's the best book I've ever read, and I'm glad that I didn't pay for it in eBook format (I just loooooove libraries!!!). But it's held my attention. Then again, I'm a fan of psychological thrillers. I've read _Gone Girl_ twice!


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, I’m playing hooky today and doing some from scratch cooking. We tend to eat very healthfully depite us coming from different ethnic heritages that BOTH love food that isn’t so good for you. It’s double trouble. 

That being said, I’ve modified most of the family recipes to be healthy. And, I love to cook so we usually eat at home. But, there is a difference between efficient weeknight cooking and real home (if still generally healthy) cooking.

I’m not a big baker. It’s too precise for me. And, no one eats a lot of seeets so they go to waste. But, Mr. S loves banana pudding (Mr. I-don’t-know-why-people-like-dessert will eat a whole one in 2 days!) so I’m making one and it takes forever for the scratch made pudding to thicken. Meaning <cue ominous music> I have l dead time while I’m stirring to get in trouble.

And, so now I want this belt. I saw someone in the pearl version and it was so cute. I think this would be such a cute compliment to my new ivory and gold Diorama.

The problem is... er... I don’t wear belts. LOL!  Please, either talk me out of it. Or tell me how the heck I should style this.


----------



## Annabel Lee

dcooney4 said:


> I too have two bracelets and a couple of rings that have both silver and gold so that I can mix metals if I have to , but generally I stick to one or the other.


If you get a chance and don't mind sharing, I'd love to see pictures of your bracelets. I have a couple bracelets that mix gold and silver, and I hold onto them because they let me mix metals, but they're not as nice a quality as I would like. I want to upgrade mine to something I love. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> This is a beautiful Dionysus!!


Thank you!



dcooney4 said:


> Today I went through my jewelry box and pulled out 25 silver pieces and brought them to the consignment shop. I don’t wear heavy pieces anymore nor do I wear very pale stones . So I happily cleaned them up and dropped them off. Hopefully they all go. I finally started decuttering again. She still has 8 bags of mine. If they go I will be just where I want to be.


Congratulations on being so close to that goal!



ElainePG said:


> I'm nearly done with it, and it definitely has some fascinating plot twists. I wouldn't say it's the best book I've ever read, and I'm glad that I didn't pay for it in eBook format (I just loooooove libraries!!!). But it's held my attention. Then again, I'm a fan of psychological thrillers. I've read _Gone Girl_ twice!


Thanks for the review! I like thrillers too (including Gone Girl!) but I have wasted wayyyy too much money buying mediocre books, so I'm trying to be more choosy.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Well, they aren't our trees... they belong to the next-door neighbor. And they are monsters, so I can't imagine the city would allow her to have them taken down (here in California they tend to favor trees over people). So we'll just hope for the best.


My neighbor on one side has redwoods that are right up against the fence and drop needles and cones into our pool. The neighbor on the other side has 3 redwoods at the edge of our property in the front. Then we have our own at the back of the property. We are surrounded!

A few years ago, the utility company had a drive to remove palm trees that might interfere with the electric lines. They wanted to remove one of ours, but we said either take both or none, so they removed both. I hated those things! The fronds had spikes and I always got stabbed trying to remove the old ones.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Are you enjoying it? I think I've read something else by her, but I can't remember what.


Her name sounded familiar to me too but I don't know what else I read. It's okay. It's one of those books that I have to get to the end to decide how good it is. I haven't figured out who did it. If I'm surprised at the end, it will be a win. I think the title might be giving it away.


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> Thanks for the review! I like thrillers too (including Gone Girl!) but I have wasted wayyyy too much money buying mediocre books, so I'm trying to be more choosy.


Well, I just finished it a few minutes ago, and the ending was a surprise, but also a let down. So I was definitely glad that I took it out of the library.

This year one of my "shopping my closet" goals (in a way) is to read more books from the library rather than buying them as eBooks. That means waiting, of course, especially if they're new & popular books, and I do love the instant gratification of getting a title on Amazon the minute it comes out! But when I ran a Quicken report in December and saw how much $$$ went to eBooks, I was definitely motivated to make better use of the library!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just finished it a few minutes ago, and the ending was a surprise, but also a let down. So I was definitely glad that I took it out of the library.
> 
> This year one of my "shopping my closet" goals (in a way) is to read more books from the library rather than buying them as eBooks. That means waiting, of course, especially if they're new & popular books, and I do love the instant gratification of getting a title on Amazon the minute it comes out! But when I ran a Quicken report in December and saw how much $$$ went to eBooks, I was definitely motivated to make better use of the library!


I get most of my books from the library now too.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Her name sounded familiar to me too but I don't know what else I read. It's okay. It's one of those books that I have to get to the end to decide how good it is. I haven't figured out who did it. If I'm surprised at the end, it will be a win. I think the title might be giving it away.


I just checked the library and they have a lot of titles by her. I may take one out and see what I think. But right now I have two books here in the house and three books at the library waiting for me, so I'm set for a while!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> And, so now I want this belt. I saw someone in the pearl version and it was so cute. I think this would be such a cute compliment to my new ivory and gold Diorama.
> 
> The problem is... er... I don’t wear belts. LOL!  Please, either talk me out of it. Or tell me how the heck I should style this.
> View attachment 4314497


It's very pretty, but I'm afraid I can't help you. I don't wear belts either. They chop my height (all 60 inches of it!) right in half.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I just checked the library and they have a lot of titles by her. I may take one out and see what I think. But right now I have two books here in the house and three books at the library waiting for me, so I'm set for a while!


I like Jodi Picoult. Her books usually have two twists in them. I got a couple of Brad Parks' books in my current stash. I read one and liked it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

franzibw said:


> Bag #9 of 10 and now my newest one and bag #4 of the New Year New Bag challenge  Am so happy it really was in the mail today! Could hardly believe the order was REALLY placed...
> 
> View attachment 4314130


Congratulations! What bag is it?
Is it a clutch?


ElainePG said:


> Well, I just finished it a few minutes ago, and the ending was a surprise, but also a let down. So I was definitely glad that I took it out of the library.
> 
> This year one of my "shopping my closet" goals (in a way) is to read more books from the library rather than buying them as eBooks. That means waiting, of course, especially if they're new & popular books, and I do love the instant gratification of getting a title on Amazon the minute it comes out! But when I ran a Quicken report in December and saw how much $$$ went to eBooks, I was definitely motivated to make better use of the library!


Same here. We spend far to much on books. But, sometimes I feel like I should buy them to support the author v getting them at the library. So I go back and forth. I dunno. 


whateve said:


> I get most of my books from the library now too.


Now that you can do so online, it’s so easy!


ElainePG said:


> It's very pretty, but I'm afraid I can't help you. I don't wear belts either. They chop my height (all 60 inches of it!) right in half.


I feel they do the same to me too even though I’m on the tall side. I see them styled and they look so cute. Belts and scarves I just can’t seem to “pull off” without looking like I’m carrying extra bulk / looking a little sloppy.


----------



## ksuromax

still #8


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> still #8


Ooh, I like this picture!


----------



## whateve

I'm still on #7, but I changed the charm.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm still on #7, but I changed the charm.



What season is this bag from? I clearly need to revisit Coach.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> What season is this bag from? I clearly need to revisit Coach.


It's from 2013.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It's from 2013.


Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I'm still on #7, but I changed the charm.



Indeed beautiful!!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yikes, I hope they're wrong too! Lay in a supply of food that doesn't have to be cooked, just in case. Does your family have a snowblower???


Yes to the snow blower. My main concern is I have many animals. If we loose heat with tropical birds it won't be good. So fingers crossed we don't loose power. I don't mind the snow ,it's the ice that is expected on top of it that is making me nervous.


----------



## franzibw

Sparkletastic said:


> Congratulations! What bag is it?
> Is it a clutch?



Oh, I should have taken a photo where you can see the chain and strap... it is the Favorite MM!

I am too big to wear it crossbody only with the leather strap, so I need to elongate it with the chain. Do you think I can do that? Or does it look weird? Maybe I should get a longer strap instead.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just finished it a few minutes ago, and the ending was a surprise, but also a let down. So I was definitely glad that I took it out of the library.
> 
> This year one of my "shopping my closet" goals (in a way) is to read more books from the library rather than buying them as eBooks. That means waiting, of course, especially if they're new & popular books, and I do love the instant gratification of getting a title on Amazon the minute it comes out! But when I ran a Quicken report in December and saw how much $$$ went to eBooks, I was definitely motivated to make better use of the library!


I have been ordering real books that I then exchange with my Mom and her friends when I am done.


----------



## franzibw

More bags said:


> .
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag! I like your avatar pic.



Thank you  Bitmoji, which I learned to know here...


----------



## franzibw

Bag #10 of 10! Done with the challenges I‘ve chosen 
PS1 medium in Indigo (old pic)


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> still #8


Such a cool bag and great photo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

franzibw said:


> Oh, I should have taken a photo where you can see the chain and strap... it is the Favorite MM!
> 
> I am too big to wear it crossbody only with the leather strap, so I need to elongate it with the chain. Do you think I can do that? Or does it look weird? Maybe I should get a longer strap instead.
> View attachment 4314984


I think it looks fun and interesting with the chain. I’d go with how you have it styled now.


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve never tried Paige or Joe. What is your body type? Ruler? Pear? Hourglass?
> ”Fluffier”. That’s cute.
> 
> And at 5’9” you are tall for a woman. In the US the average height is 5’4”. I’m tall like you at 5’8” and always feel like I’m looking over people when I’m in my heels. LOL!  I find being our height makes it hard to find pants. Regular are often to short but tall is too long. I usually end up buying tall and getting them tailored.


I’m a pear so these work really well for me.  One of my girlfriends is a pear and your height and she wears paige as well.  I absolutely love them.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> Yup... when something works, you stick with it!


Yessss just like my flaps


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I'm 5'4". That may be the average height in the US, but clothes are usually made for someone 5'6" or 5'7". I'm too tall for most petite but too short for regular styles. My daughter is 5'7" and she has trouble finding jeans that are long enough. Sometimes I can buy the short lengths. I have one pair now that didn't come in different lengths and it is a little too short for my taste. Men's clothes seem to be more standardized. Women's sizes are all over the place.
> 
> ETA: I can't even buy sweaters online. The sizes are all over the place, even within the same brand.


I’m 5’4 as well but I like by jeans longer because the fit perfectly over high heel shoes and wedges. I hate to see short jeans with entire shoe exposed unless they are ankle or cropped.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Yes to the snow blower. My main concern is I have many animals. If we loose heat with tropical birds it won't be good. So fingers crossed we don't loose power. I don't mind the snow ,it's the ice that is expected on top of it that is making me nervous.


I hope everything will be okay! This made me think of my in-laws. They have a bird room with 7 parrots and a fountain and everything! These birds are not low maintenance and they can be nasty with their sharp beaks. 

I’ll be thinking of you and hoping you don’t lose power!


----------



## Rhl2987

franzibw said:


> Oh, I should have taken a photo where you can see the chain and strap... it is the Favorite MM!
> 
> I am too big to wear it crossbody only with the leather strap, so I need to elongate it with the chain. Do you think I can do that? Or does it look weird? Maybe I should get a longer strap instead.
> View attachment 4314984


I think you should try it with a chain and see how you feel about it. Do you have one or would you need to buy one? Part chain and part leather could be nice!


----------



## dcooney4

I just finished a book by Victoria Thompson called City of Secrets. I really enjoyed it . I like mysteries set back in time though.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m part of a book club. We just finished reading Truly Madly Guilty by Lianne Moriarty.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Bag # 6 in 10/31

It’s grey and overcast in London today so I’m sharing a set of travel photos instead. This is my little Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red from summer in Italy some months ago


----------



## franzibw

ksuromax said:


> still #8



Great picture of a cool bag!


----------



## franzibw

Sparkletastic said:


> I think it looks fun and interesting with the chain. I’d go with how you have it styled now.



Thank you!


----------



## franzibw

Rhl2987 said:


> I think you should try it with a chain and see how you feel about it. Do you have one or would you need to buy one? Part chain and part leather could be nice!



That‘s how I wore it when I used it the first time, part chain and part leather strap, and I liked it! A smaller person would use only the leather strap to wear it crossbody, and the chain would just hang in front of the bag, as it‘s not removable.
I would have to buy a longer strap, but I think I won‘t do that.


----------



## whateve

franzibw said:


> That‘s how I wore it when I used it the first time, part chain and part leather strap, and I liked it! A smaller person would use only the leather strap to wear it crossbody, and the chain would just hang in front of the bag, as it‘s not removable.
> I would have to buy a longer strap, but I think I won‘t do that.


I think it looks good the way you have it.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today (She went for a wander, and now she’s out for a meal. She’s such a fun loving bag)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

franzibw said:


> That‘s how I wore it when I used it the first time, part chain and part leather strap, and I liked it! A smaller person would use only the leather strap to wear it crossbody, and the chain would just hang in front of the bag, as it‘s not removable.
> I would have to buy a longer strap, but I think I won‘t do that.


I have an adjustable mono strap that I use with my Pochette. I think it would look great with your Favourite


----------



## franzibw

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have an adjustable mono strap that I use with my Pochette. I think it would look great with your Favourite



This looks very good!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> still #8


Wow... great photo!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have been ordering real books that I then exchange with my Mom and her friends when I am done.


Sort of your own personal lending library! 

How's the snow?


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m part of a book club. We just finished reading Truly Madly Guilty by Lianne Moriarty.


Was it good? Her newest one (Nine Perfect Strangers) is waiting for me at the library. I put it on hold in early December, but there were a lot of people who wanted it!

I really loved an earlier one of hers: What Alice Forgot.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I just finished a book by Victoria Thompson called City of Secrets. I really enjoyed it . I like mysteries set back in time though.


Me, too!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today (She went for a wander, and now she’s out for a meal. She’s such a fun loving bag)


Gorgeous bag... and a beautiful photo!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> still #8


Cool pic, I love it!



whateve said:


> I'm still on #7, but I changed the charm.


Great bag and bag charm.



franzibw said:


> Bag #10 of 10! Done with the challenges I‘ve chosen
> PS1 medium in Indigo (old pic)
> 
> View attachment 4314987


Fantastic bag and outfit - you look great!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag # 6 in 10/31
> 
> It’s grey and overcast in London today so I’m sharing a set of travel photos instead. This is my little Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red from summer in Italy some months ago





Miss_Dawn said:


> Today (She went for a wander, and now she’s out for a meal. She’s such a fun loving bag)


Pretty bag and great pics! I’m a fan of that Gucci Hibiscus red!


----------



## franzibw

More bags said:


> Fantastic bag and outfit - you look great!


 Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Wow... great photo!





More bags said:


> Cool pic, I love it!
> 
> 
> Great bag and bag charm.
> 
> 
> Fantastic bag and outfit - you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bag and great pics! I’m a fan of that Gucci Hibiscus red!


thanks, Ladies!


----------



## ML_chanel

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag # 6 in 10/31
> 
> It’s grey and overcast in London today so I’m sharing a set of travel photos instead. This is my little Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red from summer in Italy some months ago


This bag is on my list! What size is yours, the mini or small?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?







Sigh...

So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.

Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.

So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.

I took a selfie...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bins.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with my many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


Sparkletastic, you are an awesome story teller. Wow, that is an aggressive gutting of both your books and your collectibles (so brave.) Can you put the funds towards purchasing something for your new house, selected by both you and Mr. Sparkle (once you recover from the shock of today, of course?) I still love your LV Lockme II BB, by the way. Sending hugs


----------



## msd_bags

I really like how you tell stories Sparkle!! I was laughing reading your post. [emoji16]


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


I also love hearing your stories!!!! Do you get to replace any of the books you are getting rid of?? You really are doing so much to declutter!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


Argh! What a sad experience! I can part with some of my books easier than my collectibles! I love the idea that you had a Star Trek themed room. At one time, we kept saying we were going to have an Addams Family room, but we never did.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> Was it good? Her newest one (Nine Perfect Strangers) is waiting for me at the library. I put it on hold in early December, but there were a lot of people who wanted it!
> 
> I really loved an earlier one of hers: What Alice Forgot.



It was good. We had a great discussion in book club. It had a bit of a disappointing end. We read her The Husband’s Secret before, which was better!



ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous bag... and a beautiful photo!



Thank you! 



More bags said:


> Cool pic, I love it!
> 
> 
> Great bag and bag charm.
> 
> 
> Fantastic bag and outfit - you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bag and great pics! I’m a fan of that Gucci Hibiscus red!



Thank you. Gucci do the best reds!



mimi_buckley said:


> This bag is on my list! What size is yours, the mini or small?



Mine is the small. It’s a great capacity. I could just about carry the kitchen sink if I wanted 



Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699



Great selfie Sparkle. Well done on carrying on with the decluttering drive!
I don’t declutter books en masse but I do operate a one in one out policy. I have 5 full double shelves in the lounge and 4 single shelves upstairs. As long as we don’t use more space than that, we’re good. My full colourful neat shelves of books are beautiful and give me pleasure because I’m a bookworm


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Sort of your own personal lending library!
> 
> How's the snow?


Yes, Since there is no library here or near my Moms. So far we have power but the snow now has a thick layer of ice on top of it. Fingers crossed we don't loose power. Hope everyone is safe where ever they are.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


Did you buy any books while there? lol


----------



## ML_chanel

dcooney4 said:


> Yes, Since there is no library here or near my Moms. So far we have power but the snow now has a thick layer of ice on top of it. Fingers crossed we don't loose power. Hope everyone is safe where ever they are.


Sounds like I’m dealing with the same storm as you @dcooney4! I hope that you stay safe and warm❤️


----------



## ML_chanel

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mine is the small. It’s a great capacity. I could just about carry the kitchen sink if I wanted


Haha l totally get that. Did you try on the mini size as well? I like both sizes but am leaning towards the mini size because it’s so darn cute. I just don’t want it to look tooo small. I’m also considering the super mini flap from the marmont line so I may end up with the small in the camera bag for variety either way I need this pretty red in my collection!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

mimi_buckley said:


> Haha l totally get that. Did you try on the mini size as well? I like both sizes but am leaning towards the mini size because it’s so darn cute. I just don’t want it to look tooo small. I’m also considering the super mini flap from the marmont line so I may end up with the small in the camera bag for variety either way I need this pretty red in my collection!


No I didn't try the mini, because I wanted it to be more flexible (no tetris playing with such a casual bag!) I love the small size and find it very easy to use.

You definitely need this red in your collection <enable!>


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


@Sparkletastic , you are toooo funny! I'm laughing and smh as I type this.

Poor you, having to divest yourself of books. And the Star Trek collectibles too??? Eek! There will be some gleeful eBayers circling your seller page like hungry sharks, for sure.

I'll betcha there's one Kondo step you didn't take, though. When you divest yourself of something, you're apparently supposed to "thank it and say goodbye." I always forget to do this step (I just make sure it's clean, fold it neatly, and put it in the give-away box), but even if I remembered, I honestly can't see myself doing it. I'd feel a little silly.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699



Sparkle, I love reading your posts!  Good job on the decluttering, but ... well, it seems a little one-sided to me. What is Mr. Sparkle giving up in this purge? Or is he one of those (annoying) people who never seems to accumulate stuff?


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> Argh! What a sad experience! I can part with some of my books easier than my collectibles! I love the idea that you had a Star Trek themed room. At one time, we kept saying we were going to have an Addams Family room, but we never did.



I love the idea of an Addams Family room! We could conceivably have a Dr. Seuss room as we have several pieces of his artwork. But they are spread throughout the house.

DH also colllects comic book art. We have more art than we have wall space, TBH. If/when we eventually move and downsize, getting rid of some of it is going to be a major undertaking.


----------



## catsinthebag

How is everyone doing with the storm? We got a few inches of snow and now it’s freezing rain. Thankfully, our snow removal service had done our front walk and steps before we even got up this morning. Unfortunately, I had to clear the back porch and yard for our dog to go out. It’s all slush and was like shoveling wet cement! And I had to do it twice because the first time, I hadn’t cleared enough space for our prima donna dog, and he refused to do anything. Fortunately, he has since “done his business” and is now napping our our bed. I’m not looking forward to the flash freeze coming later this afternoon and tonight!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> How is everyone doing with the storm? We got a few inches of snow and now it’s freezing rain. Thankfully, our snow removal service had done our front walk and steps before we even got up this morning. Unfortunately, I had to clear the back porch and yard for our dog to go out. It’s all slush and was like shoveling wet cement! And I had to do it twice because the first time, I hadn’t cleared enough space for our prima donna dog, and he refused to do anything. Fortunately, he has since “done his business” and is now napping our our bed. I’m not looking forward to the flash freeze coming later this afternoon and tonight!


I had to stomp on the ice in the yard before my little dog would go. Big dog didn’t care.


----------



## Katiesmama

Stay safe, everyone! Sparkle, I loved your post! When I sold my house five years ago, I had to do a major un-haul too. I moved 15 cases of books and probably got rid of that many too. I’ve got an even bigger move in about four years when I retire, and I’m already steeling myself for that purge. My selfie will look like yours.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> How is everyone doing with the storm? We got a few inches of snow and now it’s freezing rain. Thankfully, our snow removal service had done our front walk and steps before we even got up this morning. Unfortunately, I had to clear the back porch and yard for our dog to go out. It’s all slush and was like shoveling wet cement! And I had to do it twice because the first time, I hadn’t cleared enough space for our prima donna dog, and he refused to do anything. Fortunately, he has since “done his business” and is now napping our our bed. I’m not looking forward to the flash freeze coming later this afternoon and tonight!


Flash freeze doesn't sound good... ice is scary! And you've had knee and hip issues, so falling would be really bad. Other than your prima donna dog (had to laugh at that!), is there any reason for you to go outside today, or can you stay tucked in & cozy, with a cup of hot chocolate or... if you prefer... hot buttered rum???


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My friends, indulge me with my soap box...

With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.

Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.

But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.

A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).

After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.

A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.

In my opinion.

Whatdyafink?

<climbs carefully off her soap box>


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>


I completely agree! We clean out spaces when they need it. There is no reason to do the whole house at once.

I have several display cabinets. They would look sad with only a few things in them, and the room would look bare without the cabinets.

I'm not going to say goodbye and thank my things when I'm done with them. They are inanimate objects!

I think it is wasteful to get rid of things in order to achieve a state of minimalism, just for the sake of being minimalist. It makes more sense to me to use my things to the utmost. It makes me happy to know I have gotten maximum value out of the things I own.

The other day I was reading a thread where a woman was complaining that she loved things neat and tidy, and her husband liked to stock up on things and not clean up after himself. I consider myself to be the accumulator in our house and my husband is the minimalist. He has very few clothes. He would rather wear a few shirts until they wear out, only buying more when those are gone, than have 15 shirts he could rotate. The other day as we were leaving the grocery store, he said, "Oh, I forgot to get Dr. Pepper!" I said, "Don't we have a couple of cases at home?" He said, "Yes, but I like to stock up so I don't have to worry about running out."  I was so happy we were on the same page.


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just finished it a few minutes ago, and the ending was a surprise, but also a let down. So I was definitely glad that I took it out of the library.
> 
> This year one of my "shopping my closet" goals (in a way) is to read more books from the library rather than buying them as eBooks. That means waiting, of course, especially if they're new & popular books, and I do love the instant gratification of getting a title on Amazon the minute it comes out! But when I ran a Quicken report in December and saw how much $$$ went to eBooks, I was definitely motivated to make better use of the library!


Sigh, I need to do this too. I already own a ton of books I haven’t read yet. But I see a new one that sounds interesting and my brain defaults to “Ooh, shiny!” And I forget about the ones I already have. 



dcooney4 said:


> Yes to the snow blower. My main concern is I have many animals. If we loose heat with tropical birds it won't be good. So fingers crossed we don't loose power. I don't mind the snow ,it's the ice that is expected on top of it that is making me nervous.


Thinking of you! Hope you and the birds stay warm and comfy. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Today (She went for a wander, and now she’s out for a meal. She’s such a fun loving bag)


Gorgeous! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>


I think it’s a balance. It’s really easy for our collections to creep up on us, as someone said a few pages back, and out of sight can mean out of mind—I find it easy to forget what I already have for things I don’t use a lot, and I don’t always stop to consider whether what I have is working for me or if I still need it or even if there’s a better option/replacement. 

So I like a reminder to go through everything, not just the usual clutter-clearing I do for spring-cleaning, and I do think sparking joy is a good test for that kind of stuff. 

On the other hand, long before Konmari, I’d catch the cleaning bug and get rid of stuff I swore I’d never use again, and now there are lots of things I still miss and am kicking myself over.

Also, I agree with this 100%:

“A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.”


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


Omg I so feel your pain.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I had to stomp on the ice in the yard before my little dog would go. Big dog didn’t care.



Mine is a small dog too, and he’s always been a drama queen about his paws — doesn’t like to get them wet, and if he steps on an acorn shell, you’d think he’d been shot! On the plus side, he neither needs nor expects a walk in these conditions!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Flash freeze doesn't sound good... ice is scary! And you've had knee and hip issues, so falling would be really bad. Other than your prima donna dog (had to laugh at that!), is there any reason for you to go outside today, or can you stay tucked in & cozy, with a cup of hot chocolate or... if you prefer... hot buttered rum???



Elaine, you have such a way of setting a mood and creating a craving — I’d love a hot buttered rum!  We have dinner plans tonight, but just at the house of some friends who are literally three doors down (they’re even in the same set of row houses). So not far to go, although I will be verrrry careful. In addition to the knee and hip issues you so sweetly remembered, many years ago I fell on the ice and broke my wrist in two places.  I’ve been fearful of ice ever since!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Elaine, you have such a way of setting a mood and creating a craving — I’d love a hot buttered rum!  We have dinner plans tonight, but just at the house of some friends who are literally three doors down (they’re even in the same set of row houses). So not far to go, although I will be verrrry careful. In addition to the knee and hip issues you so sweetly remembered, many years ago I fell on the ice and broke my wrist in two places.  I’ve been fearful of ice ever since!


Oh, yikes... a broken wrist sounds sooooo painful! I had surgery on my right wrist some years ago (twice... it's complicated... incompetent surgeon the first time...) and after the second surgery I needed a whole lot of rehab so I totally get why you'd worry about the ice. 

We don't have ice here, fortunately, but it's chilly and rainy so I'm tucked in by the fire with my last cup of coffe for the day. Just finished the New York Times Sunday puzzle, and ready to read a new mystery. 

Have fun at your dinner party tonight!


----------



## ElainePG

Interesting discussion about clutter-clearing! When I read Marie Kondo's first book a few years ago there were some things that resonated for me, and others that didn't. I definitely was NOT motivated to go through my entire house, tossing things out just for the heck of it. But I was motivated, at the start, to take a good hard look at my wardrobe. And that's when I joined this thread... which was a real plus! 

Now I go through my wardrobe several times a year. For me, it's not a "one and done" process. 

Regarding things other than clothes, I do think there's a big difference between clutter and collecting. Someone might (f'rinstance) have a collection of art glass, beautifully displayed in the living room, or a collection of vintage rhinestone brooches tucked away in a bureau drawer, or a collection of cookbooks inherited from a favorite grandmother on a shelf in the kitchen. It would make no sense to get rid of any of these collection, in the name of "minimalism." 

Clutter, on the other hand, is what ultimately gives me a headache. I don't tend to leave stuff out... I tuck it out of sight in filing cabinets, closets, or drawers. Then, because it's out of sight, it accumulates until it finally reaches critical mass. But this can take a long time! Last week I tackled the file cabinet next to my desk... when I was finished, I had a two-foot-high stack of old documents to be either tossed or shredded. It's not as though the file cabinet was bulging at the seams, but getting rid of those documents was, I must say, a very freeing feeling.


----------



## whateve

8 of 10 in 31
One of my 3 newest bags - now I've carried all 3
I bought it in September. It was made around 1990 in the US.
Coach Ranch bag. I had wanted this style for a long time.
The London hangtag I got from another tpfer. I traded Las Vegas for it.


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> Well, they aren't our trees... they belong to the next-door neighbor. And they are monsters, so I can't imagine the city would allow her to have them taken down (here in California they tend to favor trees over people). So we'll just hope for the best.


Catching up - up here in Oregon, or at least in Portland, the law allows for pruning any parts of a tree which hang over the property line. Thank goodness, as we have neighbors who do not really take care of their trees.



Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


I understand that selfie!
I've been doing a clear-out of my own stuff that is backlog. This includes boxes that are left over from our last move...in early 2014! The collections are obscured by them. So far so good, but I yearn for a themed room  (probably not going to happen...). My pick would be X-Files.



whateve said:


> Argh! What a sad experience! I can part with some of my books easier than my collectibles! I love the idea that you had a Star Trek themed room. At one time, we kept saying we were going to have an Addams Family room, but we never did.


I love the idea of an Addams Family room! That would be SO fun!!



catsinthebag said:


> Elaine, you have such a way of setting a mood and creating a craving — I’d love a hot buttered rum!  We have dinner plans tonight, but just at the house of some friends who are literally three doors down (they’re even in the same set of row houses). So not far to go, although I will be verrrry careful. In addition to the knee and hip issues you so sweetly remembered, many years ago I fell on the ice and broke my wrist in two places.  I’ve been fearful of ice ever since!


Broken bones are no fun - they take forever to heal. I hope you stay safe and healthy!


----------



## whateve

pdxhb said:


> Catching up - up here in Oregon, or at least in Portland, the law allows for pruning any parts of a tree which hang over the property line. Thank goodness, as we have neighbors who do not really take care of their trees.
> 
> 
> I understand that selfie!
> I've been doing a clear-out of my own stuff that is backlog. This includes boxes that are left over from our last move...in early 2014! The collections are obscured by them. So far so good, but I yearn for a themed room  (probably not going to happen...). My pick would be X-Files.
> 
> 
> I love the idea of an Addams Family room! That would be SO fun!!
> 
> 
> Broken bones are no fun - they take forever to heal. I hope you stay safe and healthy!


We have the same law in California about trees. The problem is that redwoods are huge! The part that hangs over my fence is at least 2 stories up! Sometimes I wish my neighbors would prune the parts of my trees that hang over their fence. It is much harder cutting it on my side and trying to keep it from falling in their yard. Once another neighbor pruned my fruit tree and then tossed all the cuttings, including unripe fruit, back over the fence onto our side.


----------



## ElainePG

pdxhb said:


> Catching up - up here in Oregon, or at least in Portland, the law allows for *pruning any parts of a tree which hang over the property line*. Thank goodness, as we have neighbors who do not really take care of their trees.


Here, too. They have pruned back the limbs that overhang our property. But the trees are so very tall that when there's a heavy storm with wind, limbs from their side can potentially break and blow over to our side, since their trees are right up against our fence. At least, that's what we think happened in this case.

I do agree with the laws that protect trees, but sometimes the municipalities can get overly aggressive.


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> Here, too. They have pruned back the limbs that overhang our property. But the trees are so very tall that when there's a heavy storm with wind, limbs from their side can potentially break and blow over to our side, since their trees are right up against our fence. At least, that's what we think happened in this case.
> 
> I do agree with the laws that protect trees, but sometimes the municipalities can get overly aggressive.


Makes sense - I'd be eyeing those trees nervously.
Our neighbors also have two TALL firs which deposit pitch and needles with abandon onto all of the nearby properties. I am just waiting for one of them to go down in a storm. Crossing fingers it's not on a house or on a person when it happens.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> We have the same law in California about trees. The problem is that redwoods are huge! The part that hangs over my fence is at least 2 stories up! Sometimes I wish my neighbors would prune the parts of my trees that hang over their fence. It is much harder cutting it on my side and trying to keep it from falling in their yard. Once another neighbor pruned my fruit tree and then tossed all the cuttings, including unripe fruit, back over the fence onto our side.


Oh boy - I understand that pain! They get so dang tall here too. I hope that the tossed branches and fruit were tossed....nicely?


----------



## whateve

pdxhb said:


> Oh boy - I understand that pain! They get so dang tall here too. I hope that the tossed branches and fruit were tossed....nicely?


I can't imagine how it could have been nicely! I have a pet that shouldn't be eating fruit so it was lucky I got to them first. It was a mess cleaning it up because the fruit and leaves had already fallen off the branches. We usually prune that tree after the season is over.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> I can't imagine how it could have been nicely! I have a pet that shouldn't be eating fruit so it was lucky I got to them first. It was a mess cleaning it up because the fruit and leaves had already fallen off the branches. We usually prune that tree after the season is over.


Ugh - no good! Glad you could get to it in time. 
Our neighbor with the tall trees is also prone to tossing things in our planting areas near the curb. It's astonishing to me that tossing anything onto someone's property seems OK.


----------



## ElainePG

pdxhb said:


> Ugh - no good! Glad you could get to it in time.
> Our neighbor with the tall trees is also prone to tossing things in our planting areas near the curb. *It's astonishing to me that tossing anything onto someone's property seems OK*.


It's so annoying to have rude neighbors, isn't it? We're actually pretty fortunately that the lady with the redwoods is quite nice about it all. When there's any sort of problem, she never argues with us... she just sends her son over to deal with it. It's a good thing her son is a contractor... he has a truck, and power tools, and a crew. If she ever sells, and the new owner doesn't have a son like that, we'll be in big trouble!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> 8 of 10 in 31
> One of my 3 newest bags - now I've carried all 3
> I bought it in September. It was made around 1990 in the US.
> Coach Ranch bag. I had wanted this style for a long time.
> The London hangtag I got from another tpfer. I traded Las Vegas for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316463


This bag is fabulous. Such a classic. Did you need to rehab it? It looks as though it's in terrific condition.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> We have the same law in California about trees. The problem is that redwoods are huge! The part that hangs over my fence is at least 2 stories up! Sometimes I wish my neighbors would prune the parts of my trees that hang over their fence. It is much harder cutting it on my side and trying to keep it from falling in their yard. *Once another neighbor pruned my fruit tree and then tossed all the cuttings, including unripe fruit, back over the fence onto our side*.


What kind of person DOES that???


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Interesting discussion about clutter-clearing! When I read Marie Kondo's first book a few years ago there were some things that resonated for me, and others that didn't. I definitely was NOT motivated to go through my entire house, tossing things out just for the heck of it. But I was motivated, at the start, to take a good hard look at my wardrobe. And that's when I joined this thread... which was a real plus!
> 
> Now I go through my wardrobe several times a year. For me, it's not a "one and done" process.
> 
> Regarding things other than clothes, I do think there's a big difference between clutter and collecting. Someone might (f'rinstance) have a collection of art glass, beautifully displayed in the living room, or a collection of vintage rhinestone brooches tucked away in a bureau drawer, or a collection of cookbooks inherited from a favorite grandmother on a shelf in the kitchen. It would make no sense to get rid of any of these collection, in the name of "minimalism."
> 
> Clutter, on the other hand, is what ultimately gives me a headache. I don't tend to leave stuff out... I tuck it out of sight in filing cabinets, closets, or drawers. Then, because it's out of sight, it accumulates until it finally reaches critical mass. But this can take a long time! Last week I tackled the file cabinet next to my desk... when I was finished, I had a two-foot-high stack of old documents to be either tossed or shredded. It's not as though the file cabinet was bulging at the seams, but getting rid of those documents was, I must say, a very freeing feeling.



I will confess that I tend to accumulate clutter. I don’t automatically put things away out of sight because then I forget about them. I’ve had to train my DH (who is one of the neatest, most organized people I know) that there’s a method to my madness, at least sometimes. Like, if I have to return something, I’ll leave the receipt out on the dresser or the counter to remind myself. I’ll leave medications that need refilling out as a reminder as well. It goes completely against his natural tendencies to put things away so we butt heads sometimes. But there are also times when I don’t put things away because it’s _work._ I’m not naturally neat so it’s an effort to not be cluttered.

_Clean, _OTOH, is a completely different matter! He leaves dirty dishes on the counter and in the sink and I always put them directly into the dishwasher. Same with laundry — what is so hard about putting it right into the basket? Drives me nuts!  Seriously, though — it’s interesting to me that those two things — neat vs. clean — can translate so differently!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Sparkletastic, you are an awesome story teller. Wow, that is an aggressive gutting of both your books and your collectibles (so brave.) Can you put the funds towards purchasing something for your new house, selected by both you and Mr. Sparkle (once you recover from the shock of today, of course?) I still love your LV Lockme II BB, by the way. Sending hugs


Thanks for the love. Lol! But, nope. All proceeds will go to meeeeeee!   I got a whopping $25.80 at Half Priced Books. Ugh!  I should have sold those books on eBay! Lol! 


msd_bags said:


> I really like how you tell stories Sparkle!! I was laughing reading your post. [emoji16]


Thanks, @msd_bags. Lol! I love to laugh and it was hilarious. So I’m glad I spurred laughter in you too! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I also love hearing your stories!!!! Do you get to replace any of the books you are getting rid of?? You really are doing so much to declutter!


OMG!  I sooooo wanted to get more books. But, instead we’re getting upgraded Kindles. They have a program where you send your old one in and get current value towards a new one plus 25% off!!


whateve said:


> Argh! What a sad experience! I can part with some of my books easier than my collectibles! I love the idea that you had a Star Trek themed room. At one time, we kept saying we were going to have an Addams Family room, but we never did.


Oooooh! Addams Family would be so cool!!!!
In my old house I went fill out on the 90’s/early aughts trend of theme rooms as interior design. Start Trek themed media room, Ancient Mayan themed game room, Princess DD’s room and sports DS room. As the kids grew I redecorates their rooms into non themey decor. Same for the game room. My beloved Star Trek was last to go when we sold. 
But, that era is over so I’m not (totally) mad about the new direction. It was time
to let the stuff go. 


dcooney4 said:


> Did you buy any books while there? lol


I wanted to!!! LOL! 


ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic , you are toooo funny! I'm laughing and smh as I type this.
> 
> Poor you, having to divest yourself of books. And the Star Trek collectibles too??? Eek! There will be some gleeful eBayers circling your seller page like hungry sharks, for sure.
> 
> I'll betcha there's one Kondo step you didn't take, though. When you divest yourself of something, you're apparently supposed to "thank it and say goodbye." I always forget to do this step (I just make sure it's clean, fold it neatly, and put it in the give-away box), but even if I remembered, I honestly can't see myself doing it. I'd feel a little silly.


OMG!  No I did not thank any inanimate object when I folded or eliminated them. Lol!  I just can’t. 


catsinthebag said:


> Sparkle, I love reading your posts!  Good job on the decluttering, but ... well, it seems a little one-sided to me. What is Mr. Sparkle giving up in this purge? Or is he one of those (annoying) people who never seems to accumulate stuff?


See...um...well... I had sorta pitched some of his stuff while he was on a business trip sooooooo...  Let’s just say the world is a better place without 10 bazilliondy chess strategy books, 1990’s pocket squares and Duke Univ hoodies around. LOL! 
That being said, we are both pretty manically neat and anti hoarding. So, we are good at keeping each other honest. 


Katiesmama said:


> Stay safe, everyone! Sparkle, I loved your post! When I sold my house five years ago, I had to do a major un-haul too. I moved 15 cases of books and probably got rid of that many too. I’ve got an even bigger move in about four years when I retire, and I’m already steeling myself for that purge. My selfie will look like yours.


How does stuff multiply over the years? Just like a person can go “nose blind” I think we can all go “stuff blind” and not see when we don’t need things. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>


Funny you should ask. I had the same thought at first. 

I think it’s less “caught up” than exploring a really fun approach to managing household items. As I mentioned above, Mr. S. and I are certifiable (-bly crazy) neat / clean freaks. So, we never have clutter. But, even well organized, nearly placed, super well cleaned items can lose their usefulness over time and become junk that needs to go. Different life stages, changing household memebers, new locations and climates, evolving fashion trends, category busting technology changes, etc. necessitate (IMHO) that some items need to move on. For example a year and a half ago, I moved from a ridiculously grey, cold, icy and snowy environment to a wonderfully warm, sunny, temperate climate. So, my previously critically necessary 20+ pairs of gloves instantly became junk that needed to exit stage left with the move. (I will never, no not EVER move anywhere cold again!!!!) 

Technology and trends in particular can cause a seismic shift that means a wholesale purge. 20 years ago there were no e-readers. So, it made sense for me to buy lots of books. Now, we have e-readers and, I don’t want to give up wall space in my new house that could have pretty, on trend decor to unnecessary bookshelves. Same with my collectibles. I had a super cool media room. But it’s not 2002. LOL! Themed rooms are passé. So, all the previously thoughtfully & well displayed collectibles just don’t have a home. 

I’m more of a large space with purposeful decor and no extraneous crap kind of gal. So, minimalism - in that I don’t want anything I’m not using / giddily enjoying - very much resonates with me even in the great state of Texas where they (have I been adopted yet? Lol!) do everything big. It’s like with my bags. Yea. I could keep 15 extra bags that I love but, don’t wear. But, why? Same thing to every other category in my house. It’s fun to get down to the great things and not have other stuff in the way - however neatly stored or displayed. 

Just different strokes for different folks. My mother is the opposite of me. OMG! She wouldn’t part with a used toothpick! And, it’s all in a (horrifying to me) mess.    My friend, that I call my evil twin, has a home like a well run warehouse. I bet she has every thing under the planet from pink hairpins to the Holy Grail and it’s all carefully stored and catalogued. I just can’t do it. If I’m not using it, it needs to go. If I am using it, I want the latest and greatest way to enjoy having it (neatly) live with me.

When spring comes up, we should all share our favorite cleaning / organizing tips!


----------



## Nibb

Bag #7 Orange BV Cervo baseball hobo.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4316611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #7 Orange BV Cervo baseball hobo.


Love!!!


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> I will confess that I tend to accumulate clutter. I don’t automatically put things away out of sight because then I forget about them. I’ve had to train my DH (who is one of the neatest, most organized people I know) that there’s a method to my madness, at least sometimes. Like, if I have to return something, I’ll leave the receipt out on the dresser or the counter to remind myself. I’ll leave medications that need refilling out as a reminder as well. It goes completely against his natural tendencies to put things away so we butt heads sometimes. But there are also times when I don’t put things away because it’s _work._ I’m not naturally neat so it’s an effort to not be cluttered.
> 
> _Clean, _OTOH, is a completely different matter! He leaves dirty dishes on the counter and in the sink and I always put them directly into the dishwasher. Same with laundry — what is so hard about putting it right into the basket? Drives me nuts!  Seriously, though — it’s interesting to me that those two things — neat vs. clean — can translate so differently!


My DH leaves his dirty plate with bones on it on the counter right above the trash compactor. It would only take one extra step to open the trash compactor and dump the bones in. At least I've trained him to put his cereal bowl in the sink and fill with water. He doesn't always dump out the milk first though. I don't think he understands what the water is for.

I'm like you. I don't file receipts away until I know I'm not going to return. If I don't leave things out, I'll forget about them.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This bag is fabulous. Such a classic. Did you need to rehab it? It looks as though it's in terrific condition.


Thank you! I did rehab it. I usually rehab most vintage Coach. It looked a lot worse in the listing photos. All it needed was a bath and conditioning. I polished the hardware and colored the edges of the strap. There weren't any stains.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4316611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #7 Orange BV Cervo baseball hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


HAHAHAHAHA Spark, you're too funny!!!  


Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> *A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.*
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>


----------



## ksuromax

Bag №9 Balenciaga Bazar Graffiti M, plus it's one of my latest ones


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> We have the same law in California about trees. The problem is that redwoods are huge! The part that hangs over my fence is at least 2 stories up! Sometimes I wish my neighbors would prune the parts of my trees that hang over their fence. It is much harder cutting it on my side and trying to keep it from falling in their yard. Once another neighbor pruned my fruit tree and then tossed all the cuttings, including unripe fruit, back over the fence onto our side.


Wow that is a bit passive aggressive on their part.


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699


Way to go! Books are hard for me to purge. I haven't read her book (yet), but sort of fold her way with clothes filed in standing up. I started a few years ago and love it! You can see everything at once. It sounds like you love it. It's funny though how it's giving your husband ideas for more categories to purge!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>





whateve said:


> I completely agree! We clean out spaces when they need it. There is no reason to do the whole house at once.
> 
> I have several display cabinets. They would look sad with only a few things in them, and the room would look bare without the cabinets.
> 
> I'm not going to say goodbye and thank my things when I'm done with them. They are inanimate objects!
> 
> I think it is wasteful to get rid of things in order to achieve a state of minimalism, just for the sake of being minimalist. It makes more sense to me to use my things to the utmost. It makes me happy to know I have gotten maximum value out of the things I own.
> 
> The other day I was reading a thread where a woman was complaining that she loved things neat and tidy, and her husband liked to stock up on things and not clean up after himself. I consider myself to be the accumulator in our house and my husband is the minimalist. He has very few clothes. He would rather wear a few shirts until they wear out, only buying more when those are gone, than have 15 shirts he could rotate. The other day as we were leaving the grocery store, he said, "Oh, I forgot to get Dr. Pepper!" I said, "Don't we have a couple of cases at home?" He said, "Yes, but I like to stock up so I don't have to worry about running out."  I was so happy we were on the same page.





Annabel Lee said:


> Sigh, I need to do this too. I already own a ton of books I haven’t read yet. But I see a new one that sounds interesting and my brain defaults to “Ooh, shiny!” And I forget about the ones I already have.
> 
> 
> Thinking of you! Hope you and the birds stay warm and comfy.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I think it’s a balance. It’s really easy for our collections to creep up on us, as someone said a few pages back, and out of sight can mean out of mind—I find it easy to forget what I already have for things I don’t use a lot, and I don’t always stop to consider whether what I have is working for me or if I still need it or even if there’s a better option/replacement.
> 
> So I like a reminder to go through everything, not just the usual clutter-clearing I do for spring-cleaning, and I do think sparking joy is a good test for that kind of stuff.
> 
> On the other hand, long before Konmari, I’d catch the cleaning bug and get rid of stuff I swore I’d never use again, and now there are lots of things I still miss and am kicking myself over.
> 
> Also, I agree with this 100%:
> 
> “A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.”





ElainePG said:


> Interesting discussion about clutter-clearing! When I read Marie Kondo's first book a few years ago there were some things that resonated for me, and others that didn't. I definitely was NOT motivated to go through my entire house, tossing things out just for the heck of it. But I was motivated, at the start, to take a good hard look at my wardrobe. And that's when I joined this thread... which was a real plus!
> 
> Now I go through my wardrobe several times a year. For me, it's not a "one and done" process.
> 
> Regarding things other than clothes, I do think there's a big difference between clutter and collecting. Someone might (f'rinstance) have a collection of art glass, beautifully displayed in the living room, or a collection of vintage rhinestone brooches tucked away in a bureau drawer, or a collection of cookbooks inherited from a favorite grandmother on a shelf in the kitchen. It would make no sense to get rid of any of these collection, in the name of "minimalism."
> 
> Clutter, on the other hand, is what ultimately gives me a headache. I don't tend to leave stuff out... I tuck it out of sight in filing cabinets, closets, or drawers. Then, because it's out of sight, it accumulates until it finally reaches critical mass. But this can take a long time! Last week I tackled the file cabinet next to my desk... when I was finished, I had a two-foot-high stack of old documents to be either tossed or shredded. It's not as though the file cabinet was bulging at the seams, but getting rid of those documents was, I must say, a very freeing feeling.


 I agree with your thoughts not to go to extremes. Some of us need a reminder to follow the one-in-one out rule and to make sure not to hang on things that really aren't needed.  I'm familiar with Kondo but haven't read her book. I'm going through everything in the house this year really slowly, one drawer or shelf or small space per day. I've never done it this way, and so far it is really working for me. I wish I'd figured this out before. Usually I go through things seasonally, but I tend to do too much at once. It sounds like you're naturally good at staying on top of things. I was naturally clutter free on my own, but once I got married I had to learn how to keep a whole home in order. We were given so much hand me down furniture and "stuff", I was overwhelmed. I finally realized I needed to give most of it back.  I keep surfaces clear; so it appears very clean/organized, but inside the drawers and cabinets are too many craft supplies, art supplies, toys, books, games...and on it goes. It's mainly things the children are growing in or out of; so it's hard to let these things go, but I want them to know how to balance their treasures. They're happier when it's less overwhelming, and they don't have to squeeze everything in. I'm happier with less clutter. I don't like a bare look, but too much ends up feeling like a never ending to-do list. There are some things we had/have more than we could ever use, and in that case it's win-win to  pass extras along.  They can be enjoyed now, and we have room to enjoy what we have.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> Bag №9 Balenciaga Bazar Graffiti M, plus it's one of my latest ones


Just to be sure, do you have two different graffiti bags? This is very, very cool!! Is this one LE as well?


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the love. Lol! But, nope. All proceeds will go to meeeeeee!   I got a whopping $25.80 at Half Priced Books. Ugh!  I should have sold those books on eBay! Lol!
> Thanks, @msd_bags. Lol! I love to laugh and it was hilarious. So I’m glad I spurred laughter in you too!
> 
> OMG!  I sooooo wanted to get more books. But, instead we’re getting upgraded Kindles. They have a program where you send your old one in and get current value towards a new one plus 25% off!!
> Oooooh! Addams Family would be so cool!!!!
> In my old house I went fill out on the 90’s/early aughts trend of theme rooms as interior design. Start Trek themed media room, Ancient Mayan themed game room, Princess DD’s room and sports DS room. As the kids grew I redecorates their rooms into non themey decor. Same for the game room. My beloved Star Trek was last to go when we sold.
> But, that era is over so I’m not (totally) mad about the new direction. It was time
> to let the stuff go.
> I wanted to!!! LOL!
> 
> OMG!  No I did not thank any inanimate object when I folded or eliminated them. Lol!  I just can’t.
> See...um...well... I had sorta pitched some of his stuff while he was on a business trip sooooooo...  Let’s just say the world is a better place without 10 bazilliondy chess strategy books, 1990’s pocket squares and Duke Univ hoodies around. LOL!
> That being said, we are both pretty manically neat and anti hoarding. So, we are good at keeping each other honest.
> How does stuff multiply over the years? Just like a person can go “nose blind” I think we can all go “stuff blind” and not see when we don’t need things.
> Funny you should ask. I had the same thought at first.
> 
> I think it’s less “caught up” than exploring a really fun approach to managing household items. As I mentioned above, Mr. S. and I are certifiable (-bly crazy) neat / clean freaks. So, we never have clutter. But, even well organized, nearly placed, super well cleaned items can lose their usefulness over time and become junk that needs to go. Different life stages, changing household memebers, new locations and climates, evolving fashion trends, category busting technology changes, etc. necessitate (IMHO) that some items need to move on. For example a year and a half ago, I moved from a ridiculously grey, cold, icy and snowy environment to a wonderfully warm, sunny, temperate climate. So, my previously critically necessary 20+ pairs of gloves instantly became junk that needed to exit stage left with the move. (I will never, no not EVER move anywhere cold again!!!!)
> 
> Technology and trends in particular can cause a seismic shift that means a wholesale purge. 20 years ago there were no e-readers. So, it made sense for me to buy lots of books. Now, we have e-readers and, I don’t want to give up wall space in my new house that could have pretty, on trend decor to unnecessary bookshelves. Same with my collectibles. I had a super cool media room. But it’s not 2002. LOL! Themed rooms are passé. So, all the previously thoughtfully & well displayed collectibles just don’t have a home.
> 
> I’m more of a large space with purposeful decor and no extraneous crap kind of gal. So, minimalism - in that I don’t want anything I’m not using / giddily enjoying - very much resonates with me even in the great state of Texas where they (have I been adopted yet? Lol!) do everything big. It’s like with my bags. Yea. I could keep 15 extra bags that I love but, don’t wear. But, why? Same thing to every other category in my house. It’s fun to get down to the great things and not have other stuff in the way - however neatly stored or displayed.
> 
> Just different strokes for different folks. My mother is the opposite of me. OMG! She wouldn’t part with a used toothpick! And, it’s all in a (horrifying to me) mess.    My friend, that I call my evil twin, has a home like a well run warehouse. I bet she has every thing under the planet from pink hairpins to the Holy Grail and it’s all carefully stored and catalogued. I just can’t do it. If I’m not using it, it needs to go. If I am using it, I want the latest and greatest way to enjoy having it (neatly) live with me.
> 
> When spring comes up, we should all share our favorite cleaning / organizing tips!


You reminded me of another reason I don't want to keep things we won't use/want. It is so much easier to clean!


----------



## Rhl2987

Decluttering and getting rid of things instantly makes me feel better! With moves, I’ve automatically done this but then we still end up having tons of stuff to move and I have no idea how we accumulate so much!! Years ago we lived in a duplex and moved into our first house. We decided not to pay movers and moved it all in a UHaul ourselves about 20 mins away to our new town, and we figured we’d be making just one trip in the truck. We ended up needing 4 SUV trips plus the UHaul trip, and we almost needed to take the huge UHaul back for a second trip. Stuff was just hiding in every nook and cranny. That was eye-opening. Moving may be a total PITA, but it also helps you to purge and clean as you’re doing it. We’ve moved about once a year for the past 8 years we’ve been together. First, it was individual moves before we lived in the same city and then it was moving together across town or between states. 

Now that we have a decent sized house, I’m afraid of continuing to add and add more. As just one example, hubby has this weird thing about buying dog beds because he wants the dogs to be comfortable. We have accumulated (and gotten rid of) so many different metal frame and fabric dog beds. He thinks a fabric bed isn’t enough for the older dogs because of arthritis. He’s probably right but our bedroom does not look great because of dog beds piled on one corner of the floor. And they’re humongous to fit a Rottweiler!

Putting together the nursery, we needed to empty out that room and closet. We actually got rid of some massive furniture in our other guest bedroom to make room, like the huge dresser, three side tables, and ottoman, and took some other items to donate as well. It was a nice purge. Now we just have to furnish the nursery and finish the closet, and I can start arranging and decorating a little bit! I’m looking forward to that. 

We also made a decision and we’re starting the master closet revamp early in February! We will combine our laundry room and current closet to make about 200 square feet of space total. My husband will tile the floors and paint the walls (and maybe put in a different light fixture) and we are having some open and closed cabinets put in to store bags, all of the clothes, shoes, etc. We will also eventually replace the IKEA dresser in the bedroom with a low dresser so that will be our final bit of clothes storage needed. Exciting! And that will also be done in time for “nesting.”


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> Just to be sure, do you have two different graffiti bags? This is very, very cool!! Is this one LE as well?


the other one was not graffiti, it was Tattoo 
it's was a different, 100 years brand anniversary edition 
this one is from graffiti line, not LE, but they vary from season to season and from size to size (e.g. size S has different pattern, etc) this is the mix of AW18 and SS 19 graffitis in various sizes and models, i snapped it a couple of days ago in the boutique  
City Medium (aka Regular), City S, City mini, Papier A6 and Backpack (comes as unisex, but feels really huge) which has the most alike pattern to my Bazar graffiti M 
separate stock pics of other Bazar Graf in S (3 shots) and XS (next 3 shots) and XXS (last 3 shots)


----------



## ksuromax

Further to above, Graffiti line also includes various wallets, small shoulder bag on the chain, a couple of clutches (i have 1) and they are (yet) part of permanent collection and appear in every season


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I will confess that I tend to accumulate clutter. I don’t automatically put things away out of sight because then I forget about them. I’ve had to train my DH (who is one of the neatest, most organized people I know) that there’s a method to my madness, at least sometimes. Like, if I have to return something, I’ll leave the receipt out on the dresser or the counter to remind myself. I’ll leave medications that need refilling out as a reminder as well. It goes completely against his natural tendencies to put things away so we butt heads sometimes. But there are also times when I don’t put things away because it’s _work._ I’m not naturally neat so it’s an effort to not be cluttered.
> 
> _Clean, _OTOH, is a completely different matter! He leaves dirty dishes on the counter and in the sink and I always put them directly into the dishwasher. Same with laundry — what is so hard about putting it right into the basket? Drives me nuts!  Seriously, though — it’s interesting to me that those two things — neat vs. clean — can translate so differently!


I agree. Neat and clean are completely different things. If I had to pick one it would definitely be clean. Lol! 
I wonder if some of the clutter issues is distraction. A busy brain may just put something down as it moves to another task. Plus I find it impossible to be near if I don’t have EASY and proper storage with an automatic routine to put things in their place. Whenever I first move into a house it’s chaos for a few months as I try to figure out the best place to put things. For example, if I don’t have a place to sort and put away mail right as I come in the door with it, it will land on the first flat surface I sorted and forgotten til I pass it again. So I have 3 upright document holders in my mud room coat closet - His, Hers, Bills. I pitch junk mail in the trash can by the door.   Same with keys. I immediately install hooks in the laundry room / mud room of every house because that’s how we enter from the garage. Otherwise, I’d never now where my keys went. My mind is busy and I’d just drop them somewhere and wander off. lol! 


Nibb said:


> View attachment 4316611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #7 Orange BV Cervo baseball hobo.


I miss having an orange bag in my collection. This leather is so shmooshy pretty. 





whateve said:


> My DH leaves his dirty plate with bones on it on the counter right above the trash compactor. It would only take one extra step to open the trash compactor and dump the bones in. At least I've trained him to put his cereal bowl in the sink and fill with water. He doesn't always dump out the milk first though. I don't think he understands what the water is for.
> 
> I'm like you. I don't file receipts away until I know I'm not going to return. If I don't leave things out, I'll forget about them.


I *have* to use my to do list or I’ll forget. That’s the only way I can keep from having things “out”. 


ksuromax said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Spark, you're too funny!!!


Thanks!!


ksuromax said:


> Bag №9 Balenciaga Bazar Graffiti M, plus it's one of my latest ones


This is so super cool! 


tealocean said:


> Way to go! Books are hard for me to purge. I haven't read her book (yet), but sort of fold her way with clothes filed in standing up. I started a few years ago and love it! You can see everything at once. It sounds like you love it. It's funny though how it's giving your husband ideas for more categories to purge!


Yes!!! The drawer folding thing has given me life!!!  LOL!  I looooove that I can see everything!  
I haven’t read her book yet either. All of the tips I use I’ve picked up on tPF. Lol!!


tealocean said:


> I agree with your thoughts not to go to extremes. Some of us need a reminder to follow the one-in-one out rule and to make sure not to hang on things that really aren't needed.  I'm familiar with Kondo but haven't read her book. I'm going through everything in the house this year really slowly, one drawer or shelf or small space per day. I've never done it this way, and so far it is really working for me. I wish I'd figured this out before. Usually I go through things seasonally, but I tend to do too much at once. It sounds like you're naturally good at staying on top of things. I was naturally clutter free on my own, but once I got married I had to learn how to keep a whole home in order. We were given so much hand me down furniture and "stuff", I was overwhelmed. I finally realized I needed to give most of it back.  I keep surfaces clear; so it appears very clean/organized, but inside the drawers and cabinets are too many craft supplies, art supplies, toys, books, games...and on it goes. It's mainly things the children are growing in or out of; so it's hard to let these things go, but I want them to know how to balance their treasures. They're happier when it's less overwhelming, and they don't have to squeeze everything in. I'm happier with less clutter. I don't like a bare look, but too much ends up feeling like a never ending to-do list. There are some things we had/have more than we could ever use, and in that case it's win-win to  pass extras along.  They can be enjoyed now, and we have room to enjoy what we have.


I think it’s 10,000 times harder to stay neat / organized / clutter free with kids. And, it’s not as simple as teaching them to put away their things (which is hard enough). It’s the sheer volume of stuff you need. A lot of my purging in past years was finally getting rid of paints, colored pencils, poster board, foam pieces etc that I had to keep on hand because there was always some project from grade school science projects to college cheer team pep rally signs - and I would have murdered everyone if I’d had to keep doing last minute, late night WalMart runs. LOL!  So keeping “stock” was necessary.  Now, no need for all the extra kid stuff. Neither of my kids are anywhere near marrying and having their own children but, I wonder what having grandchildren  will do down the road. My kids still seem like babies to me. I cannot imagine having grandchildren.  


Rhl2987 said:


> Decluttering and getting rid of things instantly makes me feel better! With moves, I’ve automatically done this but then we still end up having tons of stuff to move and I have no idea how we accumulate so much!! Years ago we lived in a duplex and moved into our first house. We decided not to pay movers and moved it all in a UHaul ourselves about 20 mins away to our new town, and we figured we’d be making just one trip in the truck. We ended up needing 4 SUV trips plus the UHaul trip, and we almost needed to take the huge UHaul back for a second trip. Stuff was just hiding in every nook and cranny. That was eye-opening. Moving may be a total PITA, but it also helps you to purge and clean as you’re doing it. We’ve moved about once a year for the past 8 years we’ve been together. First, it was individual moves before we lived in the same city and then it was moving together across town or between states.
> 
> Now that we have a decent sized house, I’m afraid of continuing to add and add more. As just one example, hubby has this weird thing about buying dog beds because he wants the dogs to be comfortable. We have accumulated (and gotten rid of) so many different metal frame and fabric dog beds. He thinks a fabric bed isn’t enough for the older dogs because of arthritis. He’s probably right but our bedroom does not look great because of dog beds piled on one corner of the floor. And they’re humongous to fit a Rottweiler!
> 
> Putting together the nursery, we needed to empty out that room and closet. We actually got rid of some massive furniture in our other guest bedroom to make room, like the huge dresser, three side tables, and ottoman, and took some other items to donate as well. It was a nice purge. Now we just have to furnish the nursery and finish the closet, and I can start arranging and decorating a little bit! I’m looking forward to that.
> 
> We also made a decision and we’re starting the master closet revamp early in February! We will combine our laundry room and current closet to make about 200 square feet of space total. My husband will tile the floors and paint the walls (and maybe put in a different light fixture) and we are having some open and closed cabinets put in to store bags, all of the clothes, shoes, etc. We will also eventually replace the IKEA dresser in the bedroom with a low dresser so that will be our final bit of clothes storage needed. Exciting! And that will also be done in time for “nesting.”


YAY!!! On the closet!!!  You will be in heaven!! 

Dog beds. Lol!  I think most of us have a “thing” we may be blind about. I will tend to know we need a thing and forget I purchased it. Then I purchase it again and again. Once I had something like 10 bottles of BBQ sauce in the pantry because I kept forgetting I bought it.  

Moves are perfect for purging when you pack yourself. When we’ve had a corporation move us they pay for the movers to pack and unpack. So I tended to end up with everything at the new place.  These last few moves were choice. So we packed and unpacked. OMG! When you have to wrap and pack an oddly shaped, fragile or leaky thing, you reeeeaaaallly start to wonder if you need the thing.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> My DH leaves his dirty plate with bones on it on the counter right above the trash compactor. It would only take one extra step to open the trash compactor and dump the bones in. At least I've trained him to put his cereal bowl in the sink and fill with water. He doesn't always dump out the milk first though. I don't think he understands what the water is for.
> 
> I'm like you. I don't file receipts away until I know I'm not going to return. If I don't leave things out, I'll forget about them.



We’re both good at not leaving food or bones out. We have cats, including one who’s never forgotten he used to be a starving stray. Every time one of us rinses off a dish, he’s in the sink foraging for crumbs! So we’re careful not to leave things out that will tempt him. But silverware, left on the counter, which is directly above the dishwasher? Drives me crazy. Like you said, it’s exactly one extra step to put that used spoon away.  But I can’t complain because then I have to hear about my clutter!


----------



## ksuromax

talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again... 
My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!  
i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> Love!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


What a wonderful piece of stuff to accumulate. Love her she is a cutie.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


OMG baby kitty!! She's adorable. Please post more pictures! We have 3 dogs, but I love kittens. I would have at least one if my hubby weren't so allergic.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


Omg omg omg!!! So cute!!!


----------



## pdxhb

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


What a cutie!!!! Glad you are caring for her!


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> OMG baby kitty!! She's adorable. Please post more pictures! We have 3 dogs, but I love kittens. I would have at least one if my hubby weren't so allergic.


this is our 3rd one, we had 3, but one got sick and we lost her, my DD had really hard time getting over it, it was HER girl, jet black
now she got this, unintentionally, but completely opposite, snow white  and DD is endlessly happy!


----------



## pdxhb

tealocean said:


> I agree with your thoughts not to go to extremes. Some of us need a reminder to follow the one-in-one out rule and to make sure not to hang on things that really aren't needed.  I'm familiar with Kondo but haven't read her book. I'm going through everything in the house this year really slowly, one drawer or shelf or small space per day. I've never done it this way, and so far it is really working for me. I wish I'd figured this out before. Usually I go through things seasonally, but I tend to do too much at once. It sounds like you're naturally good at staying on top of things. I was naturally clutter free on my own, but once I got married I had to learn how to keep a whole home in order. We were given so much hand me down furniture and "stuff", I was overwhelmed. I finally realized I needed to give most of it back.  I keep surfaces clear; so it appears very clean/organized, but inside the drawers and cabinets are too many craft supplies, art supplies, toys, books, games...and on it goes. It's mainly things the children are growing in or out of; so it's hard to let these things go, but I want them to know how to balance their treasures. They're happier when it's less overwhelming, and they don't have to squeeze everything in. I'm happier with less clutter. I don't like a bare look, but too much ends up feeling like a never ending to-do list. There are some things we had/have more than we could ever use, and in that case it's win-win to  pass extras along.  They can be enjoyed now, and we have room to enjoy what we have.



I wish I had an inherent ability to keep surfaces clean! It's something that I value and yet, unless I have an ironclad system/place for things, it's difficult to keep up with it. It's definitely been easier for me to succeed if I take it one drawer/corner/small area at a time. There are areas I consider 'no fly zones' where I avoid cluttering the surfaces. Now to expand on those. The mail glut is a big problem and we need to create a shredder and his/hers/house baskets station to get it under better control.

In the fall I got a start on clearing out our upstairs space to be a studio and second 'hang out/quiet reading' spot for us; the deal I made with myself was to realize progress, not do it all at once, so if I clear a pile it is actually resolved, not just moved for the sake of meeting some manufactured deadline. Even though I have been a little stalled out because of the holidays and some work tasks, when I go into that space the progress is real! Very inspiring and it just feels good to have things be more manageable. Turning down hand me down gifts is a huge challenge - I'm always a little afraid of offending the givers in our family since they are trying to be helpful. The other big challenge is avoiding the shiny object! urge to add to my bags and wardrobe, in particular. Really focused on right-sizing my collection.



tealocean said:


> You reminded me of another reason I don't want to keep things we won't use/want. It is so much easier to clean!


I think it has taken me most of adulthood to figure this out! I am definitely a cleaner more than a tidier - a dirty house makes me crazy. 



Rhl2987 said:


> Decluttering and getting rid of things instantly makes me feel better! With moves, I’ve automatically done this but then we still end up having tons of stuff to move and I have no idea how we accumulate so much!! Years ago we lived in a duplex and moved into our first house. We decided not to pay movers and moved it all in a UHaul ourselves about 20 mins away to our new town, and we figured we’d be making just one trip in the truck. We ended up needing 4 SUV trips plus the UHaul trip, and we almost needed to take the huge UHaul back for a second trip. Stuff was just hiding in every nook and cranny. That was eye-opening. Moving may be a total PITA, but it also helps you to purge and clean as you’re doing it. We’ve moved about once a year for the past 8 years we’ve been together. First, it was individual moves before we lived in the same city and then it was moving together across town or between states.
> 
> Now that we have a decent sized house, I’m afraid of continuing to add and add more. As just one example, hubby has this weird thing about buying dog beds because he wants the dogs to be comfortable. We have accumulated (and gotten rid of) so many different metal frame and fabric dog beds. He thinks a fabric bed isn’t enough for the older dogs because of arthritis. He’s probably right but our bedroom does not look great because of dog beds piled on one corner of the floor. And they’re humongous to fit a Rottweiler!
> 
> Putting together the nursery, we needed to empty out that room and closet. We actually got rid of some massive furniture in our other guest bedroom to make room, like the huge dresser, three side tables, and ottoman, and took some other items to donate as well. It was a nice purge. Now we just have to furnish the nursery and finish the closet, and I can start arranging and decorating a little bit! I’m looking forward to that.
> 
> We also made a decision and we’re starting the master closet revamp early in February! We will combine our laundry room and current closet to make about 200 square feet of space total. My husband will tile the floors and paint the walls (and maybe put in a different light fixture) and we are having some open and closed cabinets put in to store bags, all of the clothes, shoes, etc. We will also eventually replace the IKEA dresser in the bedroom with a low dresser so that will be our final bit of clothes storage needed. Exciting! And that will also be done in time for “nesting.”


Your move story is familiar.  We really purged and sorted and still had a giant pile left that I would have gladly just sent to the dump. Most of it was useless. We culled what we could for donations and tossed the rest.
It sounds like you have a fantastic start on nesting! Your projects sound gorgeous.


----------



## pdxhb

ksuromax said:


> this is our 3rd one, we had 3, but one got sick and we lost her, my DD had really hard time getting over it, it was HER girl, jet black
> now she got this, unintentionally, but completely opposite, snow white  and DD is endlessly happy!


So hard to navigate caring for these little sweet lives! Wonderful to hear your DD is happy!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


Ooh, what a great acquisition!


----------



## ElainePG

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4316611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #7 Orange BV Cervo baseball hobo.


What a fantastic color! To me, it looks more "persimmon" than "orange." And it's *fabulous*!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Decluttering and getting rid of things instantly makes me feel better! With moves, I’ve automatically done this but then we still end up having tons of stuff to move and I have no idea how we accumulate so much!! Years ago we lived in a duplex and moved into our first house. We decided not to pay movers and moved it all in a UHaul ourselves about 20 mins away to our new town, and we figured we’d be making just one trip in the truck. We ended up needing 4 SUV trips plus the UHaul trip, and we almost needed to take the huge UHaul back for a second trip. Stuff was just hiding in every nook and cranny. That was eye-opening. Moving may be a total PITA, but it also helps you to purge and clean as you’re doing it. We’ve moved about once a year for the past 8 years we’ve been together. First, it was individual moves before we lived in the same city and then it was moving together across town or between states.
> 
> Now that we have a decent sized house, I’m afraid of continuing to add and add more. As just one example, hubby has this weird thing about buying dog beds because he wants the dogs to be comfortable. We have accumulated (and gotten rid of) so many different metal frame and fabric dog beds. He thinks a fabric bed isn’t enough for the older dogs because of arthritis. He’s probably right but our bedroom does not look great because of dog beds piled on one corner of the floor. And they’re humongous to fit a Rottweiler!
> 
> Putting together the nursery, we needed to empty out that room and closet. We actually got rid of some massive furniture in our other guest bedroom to make room, like the huge dresser, three side tables, and ottoman, and took some other items to donate as well. It was a nice purge. Now we just have to furnish the nursery and finish the closet, and I can start arranging and decorating a little bit! I’m looking forward to that.
> 
> We also made a decision and we’re starting the master closet revamp early in February! We will combine our laundry room and current closet to make about 200 square feet of space total. My husband will tile the floors and paint the walls (and maybe put in a different light fixture) and we are having some open and closed cabinets put in to store bags, all of the clothes, shoes, etc. We will also eventually replace the IKEA dresser in the bedroom with a low dresser so that will be our final bit of clothes storage needed. Exciting! And that will also be done in time for “nesting.”


I know what you mean about relocating being a trigger to purge and clean. We've done that every time we've moved, whether it was across town or across state lines! And each time we do it, we promise ourselves (and each other!) that THIS TIME we are NOT going to accumulate so much "stuff." 

*HAH!!!*

I've finally learned not to wait for a relocation to keep on top of the "stuff"... for us, extraneous clutter (and I'm not talking about junk... I'm talking about clothes, books, unused kitchen tools, and so on) must be managed on a yearly basis. That's what spring cleaning is for, though I usually get in the mood to do it in January. The Hubster has learned this about me, and when he sees that telltale gleam in my eye, he knows it's time to go hide somewhere before he gets boxed up and taken to the thrift shop! 

Fortunately, neither The Hubster nor I like to see visible clutter. So we're both good about putting things away, and our house always looks tidy. The down side of this is that clutter accumulates in drawers and closets. "Out of sight out of mind"... until January rolls around, and I start peeking inside cupboards!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


Ohhhhhhh... *precious*!


----------



## Nibb

ElainePG said:


> What a fantastic color! To me, it looks more "persimmon" than "orange." And it's *fabulous*!


Thank you! This is actually a dark pic, it’s a very bright orange.


----------



## ElainePG

pdxhb said:


> In the fall I got a start on *clearing out our upstairs space to be a studio and second 'hang out/quiet reading' spot for us*; the deal I made with myself was to realize progress, not do it all at once, so if I clear a pile it is actually resolved, not just moved for the sake of meeting some manufactured deadline. Even though I have been a little stalled out because of the holidays and some work tasks, when I go into that space the progress is real! Very inspiring and it just feels good to have things be more manageable. Turning down hand me down gifts is a huge challenge - I'm always a little afraid of offending the givers in our family since they are trying to be helpful. The other big challenge is avoiding the shiny object! urge to add to my bags and wardrobe, in particular. Really focused on right-sizing my collection.


This sounds like it's going to be a really great space. I agree with your idea of breaking the project down into smaller, more manageable tasks. Otherwise it can seem impossible, especially if you don't have a big block of time to do it all at once.

I think it's fair to turn down "hand me down" gifts if you do it tactfully. Certainly your family members are trying to be helpful, but if the whatever-it-is doesn't work for you, it's just going to be a headache. You might try saying "That's so very sweet of you to offer, but we really don't have space for a twelve-foot-long solid mahogany bureau in our guest bedroom. The longest unobstructed wall there is only ten feet long. But THANK YOU for thinking of us!"


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


She is so adorable.


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic
> I'll betcha there's one Kondo step you didn't take, though. When you divest yourself of something, you're apparently supposed to "thank it and say goodbye." I always forget to do this step (I just make sure it's clean, fold it neatly, and put it in the give-away box), but even if I remembered, I honestly can't see myself doing it. I'd feel a little silly.



On the thanking items and saying goodbye: I haven't read Kondo's book or seen the show, but when someone explained this step to me, it was framed as "thank it for the lessons it taught you." While that's also pretty silly, it made slightly more sense to me as the idea that you could take a moment of reflection on why the item no longer worked for you. For some things, that might be sort of obvious--it's obsolete, it's damaged, etc.--but it DID help me when clearing out my closet and some storage: "No matter how much I like yellow, it's not a good color for me," or "I don't use giant wallets" or "I no longer like a lot of holiday decor in the house" and so on. I saw it as a way to stop myself from making those mistakes again, by acknowledging I had moved on from whatever led me to buy the item in the first place.  



whateve said:


> Thank you! I did rehab it. I usually rehab most vintage Coach. It looked a lot worse in the listing photos. All it needed was a bath and conditioning. I polished the hardware and colored the edges of the strap. There weren't any stains.


Whoa, even so, those pictures are night and day. You did a terrific job.



Rhl2987 said:


> Decluttering and getting rid of things instantly makes me feel better! With moves, I’ve automatically done this but then we still end up having tons of stuff to move and I have no idea how we accumulate so much!! Years ago we lived in a duplex and moved into our first house. We decided not to pay movers and moved it all in a UHaul ourselves about 20 mins away to our new town, and we figured we’d be making just one trip in the truck. We ended up needing 4 SUV trips plus the UHaul trip, and we almost needed to take the huge UHaul back for a second trip. Stuff was just hiding in every nook and cranny. That was eye-opening. Moving may be a total PITA, but it also helps you to purge and clean as you’re doing it. We’ve moved about once a year for the past 8 years we’ve been together. First, it was individual moves before we lived in the same city and then it was moving together across town or between states.
> 
> Now that we have a decent sized house, I’m afraid of continuing to add and add more. As just one example, hubby has this weird thing about buying dog beds because he wants the dogs to be comfortable. We have accumulated (and gotten rid of) so many different metal frame and fabric dog beds. He thinks a fabric bed isn’t enough for the older dogs because of arthritis. He’s probably right but our bedroom does not look great because of dog beds piled on one corner of the floor. And they’re humongous to fit a Rottweiler!
> 
> Putting together the nursery, we needed to empty out that room and closet. We actually got rid of some massive furniture in our other guest bedroom to make room, like the huge dresser, three side tables, and ottoman, and took some other items to donate as well. It was a nice purge. Now we just have to furnish the nursery and finish the closet, and I can start arranging and decorating a little bit! I’m looking forward to that.
> 
> We also made a decision and we’re starting the master closet revamp early in February! We will combine our laundry room and current closet to make about 200 square feet of space total. My husband will tile the floors and paint the walls (and maybe put in a different light fixture) and we are having some open and closed cabinets put in to store bags, all of the clothes, shoes, etc. We will also eventually replace the IKEA dresser in the bedroom with a low dresser so that will be our final bit of clothes storage needed. Exciting! And that will also be done in time for “nesting.”


Sounds like a great project! How nice you'll have all that done before the baby comes too!

I also have a total blind spot (soft spot?) for my pets' belongings. They totally NEED 9,000 toys, right? 



ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


Oh my goodness, what a sweet face! Congratulations on the new addition to your household! And how nice that she'll be such a comfort to your DD.


----------



## pdxhb

ElainePG said:


> This sounds like it's going to be a really great space. I agree with your idea of breaking the project down into smaller, more manageable tasks. Otherwise it can seem impossible, especially if you don't have a big block of time to do it all at once.
> 
> I think it's fair to turn down "hand me down" gifts if you do it tactfully. Certainly your family members are trying to be helpful, but if the whatever-it-is doesn't work for you, it's just going to be a headache. You might try saying "That's so very sweet of you to offer, but we really don't have space for a twelve-foot-long solid mahogany bureau in our guest bedroom. The longest unobstructed wall there is only ten feet long. But THANK YOU for thinking of us!"


You just made me totally laugh with this!!!! Thank you!!
On a related note - I have a storage spot for the gifts from my MIL which are always, uniquely, her taste as opposed to ours. They are typically small items so I just keep them safe knowing ahe means nothing but good. We are also encouraging her on the gift card front instead of *stuff*.


----------



## Sparkletastic

So I’ve decided to TRULY shop my closet and I think I have a potential huge win win. Remember I want to sell the ivory Chanel? And I’ve talked about wanting a pink Chanel. 

Well I looked at the going prices for the ivory and would have to take a hit. I’m doing that. So, I’ve decided to send the bag off and I’ll have it dyed!!! Whoop!  That way I “get rid” of the ivory Chanel with no hassle and “buy” my pink Chanel with only a few hundred dollars. And, I get my pink Chanel in the exact shade I want, in the single flap with the bijoux chain.   Whoop!


----------



## dcooney4

I have started on the paper files and other papers. I have shredded three garbage pails full today. I am very neat but my Dh likes clutter. It drives me bonkers but he is such a good man other then this so I just deal.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> So I’ve decided to TRULY shop my closet and I think I have a potential huge win win. Remember I want to sell the ivory Chanel? And I’ve talked about wanting a pink Chanel.
> 
> Well I looked at the going prices for the ivory and would have to take a hit. I’m doing that. So, I’ve decided to send the bag off and I’ll have it dyed!!! Whoop!  That way I “get rid” of the ivory Chanel with no hassle and “buy” my pink Chanel with only a few hundred dollars. And, I get my pink Chanel in the exact shade I want, in the single flap with the bijoux chain.   Whoop!



Smart! Can't wait to see the final result if you're willing to share it here!


----------



## ksuromax

Annabel Lee said:


> Smart! Can't wait to see the final result if you're willing to share it here!


+1!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Smart! Can't wait to see the final result if you're willing to share it here!





ksuromax said:


> +1!!


I definitely will!  I sent emails to get quotes from 3 places. I’m excited!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> So I’ve decided to TRULY shop my closet and I think I have a potential huge win win. Remember I want to sell the ivory Chanel? And I’ve talked about wanting a pink Chanel.
> 
> Well I looked at the going prices for the ivory and would have to take a hit. I’m doing that. So, I’ve decided to send the bag off and I’ll have it dyed!!! Whoop!  That way I “get rid” of the ivory Chanel with no hassle and “buy” my pink Chanel with only a few hundred dollars. And, I get my pink Chanel in the exact shade I want, in the single flap with the bijoux chain.   Whoop!


That's a great idea!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bag #9 of 10: Fendi Ltd. Edition Mini Mon Tresor in pink & pearls w/rose gold and silver tone hardware.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #9 of 10: Fendi Ltd. Edition Mini Mon Tresor in pink & pearls w/rose gold and silver tone hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317630
> View attachment 4317631


You're getting a lot of use out of this cute little bag!
What is that dish? Are those french fries?


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> You're getting a lot of use out of this cute little bag!
> What is that dish? Are those french fries?


I love this bag! It’s mini but it’s not. It holds my regular wallet, sunnies, small pouch, keys, iPhone, and lotion with a little bit of room to spare.  I would have never bought it for myself because I don’t do novelty-ish kind of bags. I’m too afraid they won’t go with enough or I’ll tire of them. But, this one is a keeper!  I actually just bought a pair of purply raisin colored jeans with the same undertone to be able to wear it more in cold weather. 

And, yep. That was a trough sized platter of loaded fries. They were yummy but now we’re headed home and I’m half asleep in a food coma.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag! It’s mini but it’s not. It holds my regular wallet, sunnies, small pouch, keys, iPhone, and lotion with a little bit of room to spare.  I would have never bought it for myself because I don’t do novelty-ish kind of bags. I’m too afraid they won’t go with enough or I’ll tire of them. But, this one is a keeper!  I actually just bought a pair of purply raisin colored jeans with the same undertone to be able to wear it more in cold weather.
> 
> And, yep. That was a trough sized platter of loaded fries. They were yummy but now we’re headed home and I’m half asleep in a food coma.


Wow, it holds a lot more than it looks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors. 

I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
	

		
			
		

		
	



But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not. 

I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag. 

The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy. 

Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen. 


The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color. 

With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me. 

I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag! It’s mini but it’s not. It holds my regular wallet, sunnies, small pouch, keys, iPhone, and lotion with a little bit of room to spare.  I would have never bought it for myself because I don’t do novelty-ish kind of bags. I’m too afraid they won’t go with enough or I’ll tire of them. But, this one is a keeper!  I actually just bought a pair of purply raisin colored jeans with the same undertone to be able to wear it more in cold weather.
> 
> And, yep. That was a trough sized platter of loaded fries. They were yummy but now we’re headed home and I’m half asleep in a food coma.


Yum!!! These days I dream of plates of plain tater tots!!! And gorgeous bag too!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors.
> 
> I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317748
> 
> But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
> Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not.
> 
> I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag.
> 
> The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy.
> 
> Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen.
> View attachment 4317743
> 
> The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color.
> 
> With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me.
> 
> I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.


I will be interested to hear what those on the Chanel forum have to say AND if anyone else has experience with this and what their results were. I personally love jewel tones like navy and burgundy and they’re neutral and can be used often. I think navy would be perfect and it probably is easier to dye darker rather than a light color. I wouldn’t worry too much about the contrast on the interior. No one will really see it and I think navy and that color interior would still look nice! 

Hopefully you’ll be able to get some good feedback from others who have dyed their bags. I wonder if there are more threads out there for this.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I will be interested to hear what those on the Chanel forum have to say AND if anyone else has experience with this and what their results were. I personally love jewel tones like navy and burgundy and they’re neutral and can be used often. I think navy would be perfect and it probably is easier to dye darker rather than a light color. I wouldn’t worry too much about the contrast on the interior. No one will really see it and I think navy and that color interior would still look nice!
> 
> Hopefully you’ll be able to get some good feedback from others who have dyed their bags. I wonder if there are more threads out there for this.


I’ve actually had two Chanel bags and a Chanel card case dyed but all to their original color. My grey jumbo was preloved and arrived horribly scratched (not as described by Reebonz. They were horrible to deal with. The bag took weeks to get to me, they said it came with the dust bag and it didn’t and the bag was supposed to be lien new and showed up looking like it had been used as a football. Their customer service was slippery and I had to fight to get a tiny partial refund to pay for the refurbishing.) I kept it because the ‘07 bijoux chain is hard to find and the bag was otherwise in great condition. Here are photos. It was perfectly restored by Leather Surgeons. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And the final product. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
     I also had my gold Boy touched up on the edges by Leather Surgeons to look brand new.

More dying: I have a pink Chanel card case that I cleaned to aggressively after dye transfer from jeans  so I also had that recolored.

Lastly I had the top flap of the currently-in-play ivory bag re-colored as it was also preloved and came in with sun fading on the top flap. Leather Pros did the wonderful work on the last two items.

These experiences turned out really well. (Though the stress made me much less likely to buy preloved bags.)

So, I feel pretty comfortable that the bag can be dyed well in a non metallic color.

I’m just wondering if the contrast with the interior would be too much for a navy. And, I’m open to hearing if another color may be even prettier.


----------



## catsinthebag

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake



So precious!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Two other notes

First, Mr. S and I were just talking about how we want to spend our disposable this year. We want to do a big house project and both of us have a relatively expensive want on our wish lists. So, we decided to get those for each other as combo bday  / Christmas presents.  And, we both are still working on our wardrobe updates. Those aren’t cheap propositions.  

Soooooo...the upshot of this is we can’t spend on random other stuff. So, for the first time I’m going on (quasi) ban island.   No new bags for me this year unless it’s a one in / one out situation.  

And, I just sold 2 bags. Yippee! They were bags that I thought I sold last year but because of a number of factors still own. ONE IS THE CELINE!!!  I took a serious bath on it but, it’s still outta here as of tomorrow. Someone got a crazy good deal on that bag.  But, these don’t count on my one in one out for this year.  Lol! 

Now, I just have the 2 Proenza Schoulers and 1 MK to sell and I am DONE with selling for the foreseeable future!!!  Whoop!! I sorta kinda am thinking I might sell my big Jimmy Choo biker hobo because I just struggle with the black hole that is this slouchy bag. But, we’ll see. I really do love it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve actually had two Chanel bags and a Chanel card case dyed but all to their original color. My grey jumbo was preloved and arrived horribly scratched (not as described by Reebonz. They were horrible to deal with. The bag took weeks to get to me, they said it came with the dust bag and it didn’t and the bag was supposed to be lien new and showed up looking like it had been used as a football. Their customer service was slippery and I had to fight to get a tiny partial refund to pay for the refurbishing.) I kept it because the ‘07 bijoux chain is hard to find and the bag was otherwise in great condition. Here are photos. It was perfectly restored by Leather Surgeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317869
> View attachment 4317870
> View attachment 4317871
> View attachment 4317872
> View attachment 4317873
> 
> And the final product.
> View attachment 4317874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my gold Boy touched up on the edges by Leather Surgeons to look brand new.
> 
> More dying: I have a pink Chanel card case that I cleaned to aggressively after dye transfer from jeans  so I also had that recolored.
> 
> Lastly I had the top flap of the currently-in-play ivory bag re-colored as it was also preloved and came in with sun fading on the top flap. Leather Pros did the wonderful work on the last two items.
> 
> These experiences turned out really well. (Though the stress made me much less likely to buy preloved bags.)
> 
> So, I feel pretty comfortable that the bag can be dyed well in a non metallic color.
> 
> I’m just wondering if the contrast with the interior would be too much for a navy. And, I’m open to hearing if another color may be even prettier.


That bag looks new!! Wow. I’m impressed. I’ve hear some negative feedback on them but I would certainly send my bags to them given your experience!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Two other notes
> 
> First, Mr. S and I were just talking about how we want to spend our disposable this year. We want to do a big house project and both of us have a relatively expensive want on our wish lists. So, we decided to get those for each other as combo bday  / Christmas presents.  And, we both are still working on our wardrobe updates. Those aren’t cheap propositions.
> 
> Soooooo...the upshot of this is we can’t spend on random other stuff. So, for the first time I’m going on (quasi) ban island.   No new bags for me this year unless it’s a one in / one out situation.
> 
> And, I just sold 2 bags. Yippee! They were bags that I thought I sold last year but because of a number of factors still own. ONE IS THE CELINE!!!  I took a serious bath on it but, it’s still outta here as of tomorrow. Someone got a crazy good deal on that bag.  But, these don’t count on my one in one out for this year.  Lol!
> 
> Now, I just have the 2 Proenza Schoulers and 1 MK to sell and I am DONE with selling for the foreseeable future!!!  Whoop!! I sorta kinda am thinking I might sell my big Jimmy Choo biker hobo because I just struggle with the black hole that is this slouchy bag. But, we’ll see. I really do love it.


Congrats!! Are your big house projects two different ones or did you both want to do the same thing? Exciting to have things to look forward to, including presents!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Bag #9 of 10: Fendi Ltd. Edition Mini Mon Tresor in pink & pearls w/rose gold and silver tone hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317630
> View attachment 4317631


Love this one.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors.
> 
> I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317748
> 
> But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
> Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not.
> 
> I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag.
> 
> The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy.
> 
> Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen.
> View attachment 4317743
> 
> The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color.
> 
> With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me.
> 
> I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.


I think Navy would be fabulous but truthfully I would just sell it. I know it has the chain that you love but it seems to many things could go wrong. Even though the others came out well, I would still be nervous. Go with your gut though, if you think they can do as good a job again then go for it.


----------



## dcooney4

I am rather frustrated myself. My new silver backpack arrived complete with perfume smell and tag removed and tucked in a pocket. I paid full retail for it so I am not a happy camper. I even sold my leopard one before hand so it would be one in one out. Ugh!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> That bag looks new!! Wow. I’m impressed. I’ve hear some negative feedback on them but I would certainly send my bags to them given your experience!


I’ve read some negative feedback on Leather Surgeons as well which gives me pause. I think I really would go with Leather Pros. 

And, it’s one house project and one gift each. 


dcooney4 said:


> I am rather frustrated myself. My new silver backpack arrived complete with perfume smell and tag removed and tucked in a pocket. I paid full retail for it so I am not a happy camper. I even sold my leopard one before hand so it would be one in one out. Ugh!


Oh no! Can’t you send it back and get a replacement?  It’s obviously a return. 

And, I appreciate your caution on the bag. I am nervous about dying but, I really don’t want to sell and hunt anymore. I’d rather take a chance on it. My back up is dying it black if I don’t like the color I choose or if the vendor I select does a bad job. In any case, I don’t have to decide today. But, I am leaning heavily in that direction.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve read some negative feedback on Leather Surgeons as well which gives me pause. I think I really would go with Leather Pros.
> 
> And, it’s one house project and one gift each.
> Oh no! Can’t you send it back and get a replacement?  It’s obviously a return.
> 
> And, I appreciate your caution on the bag. I am nervous about dying but, I really don’t want to sell and hunt anymore. I’d rather take a chance on it. My back up is dying it black if I don’t like the color I choose or if the vendor I select does a bad job. In any case, I don’t have to decide today. But, I am leaning heavily in that direction.


We are going to try to do the hour drive and bring it to back to them. The reason I ordered it in store was that they did not have one in store. I will see today if I can get there.
Regarding your bag I think the backup plan if it does not come out well is a good one. I don't know much about chanel but does it lose a lot of value if you dye it?


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I am rather frustrated myself. My new silver backpack arrived complete with perfume smell and tag removed and tucked in a pocket. I paid full retail for it so I am not a happy camper. I even sold my leopard one before hand so it would be one in one out. Ugh!


That is unreal. Will you be able to exchange?


----------



## Rhl2987

I used my Black Box Kelly while I was home in Michigan for the weekend, so I think I just have maybe one more use of my Birkin 25 before I’ve completed the New Year New Bag challenge! I have a dinner party on Saturday so that will be the perfect opportunity. Next, I want to get some good use out of my red Kelly sellier with gold hardware. It’s a smooth leather so I’m nervous to use it. Such a beautiful bag!!

I don’t know if anyone here likes trying to make “healthier” desserts but right now I am obsessed with this recipe I found a couple days ago for cookies. It’s a cup of almond butter (I used peanut butter), a cup of unsweetened coconut flakes, 1/3 cup of maple syrup, 1 egg, 1 tsp pure vanilla extract, 1/2 tsp baking soda, 1 dark chocolate bar chopped up, and sea salt sprinkled on top. Oven preheated to 350 and they only need to cook for 10 mins. I ate 4 last night before they were cooled and set, and now I’ve eaten one from the fridge this morning. Delish!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> That is unreal. Will you be able to exchange?


I would hope so as it just arrived last night.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to attempt to do the color challenge too. All my red bags are at consignment but I have 3 burgundy bags. So here is my merlot Bally Bernina in Medium. Bag 1


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> We are going to try to do the hour drive and bring it to back to them. The reason I ordered it in store was that they did not have one in store. I will see today if I can get there.
> Regarding your bag I think the backup plan if it does not come out well is a good one. I don't know much about chanel but does it lose a lot of value if you dye it?


They lose some value if they are dyed. It really depends on the bag, the color and the dye job. If it’s black I may get more than it being ivory. 


dcooney4 said:


> I am going to attempt to do the color challenge too. All my red bags are at consignment but I have 3 burgundy bags. So here is my merlot Bally Bernina in Medium. Bag 1


Whoops! I forgot I was doing the red color challenge. Yikes!  I’ve only worn one of three.


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors.
> 
> I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317748
> 
> But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
> Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not.
> 
> I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag.
> 
> The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy.
> 
> Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen.
> View attachment 4317743
> 
> The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color.
> 
> With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me.
> 
> I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.


I am not 10000% sure but I don't believe that Leather Surgeon's will redye a bag to a different color. They also won't dye a bag if it has already been dyed/touched up by someone other than them. I think this ivory bag is gorgeous but I totally get why you would rather redye than rehome. I would just urge extreme caution because in my experience a completely redyed bag doesn't feel anything like an untouched bag (texture wise). I cant wait to see what you decide!


----------



## Sparkletastic

mimi_buckley said:


> I am not 10000% sure but I don't believe that Leather Surgeon's will redye a bag to a different color. They also won't dye a bag if it has already been dyed/touched up by someone other than them. I think this ivory bag is gorgeous but I totally get why you would rather redye than rehome. I would just urge extreme caution because in my experience a completely redyed bag doesn't feel anything like an untouched bag (texture wise). I cant wait to see what you decide!


I think you are right in that Leather Surgeons won’t change the color (or any other element of a Chanel. But, I sent them the email just in case. 

With the texture change, this could be a positive. The soft nature of the bag is really soft. I’d like it to be a bit firmer. And, unlike with my lamb bags, I’m not as maniacal about hand feel of the leather. 

I think that if I go into this expecting a visually beautiful result with some significant loss in softness of texture that my expectations can be met. 

But, yea. Selling and buying something else doesn’t make sense to me on this bag. I would lose perhaps $500 then have to spend $3-5K to get another Chanel I would be happy with (I’m lucky I like single flaps which are less expensive because they aren’t only available preloved).  So I could be out $3500-$5500 and have the buying and hunting hassle factors. I’d be out of pocket even more if I got a Boy Bag. Alternatively, I could spend $200, recolor the bag and be genuinely happy with it. So it seems worth the risk.


----------



## dcooney4

I returned the perfumed backpack I received. I guess they could see I literally just received it. They apologized and took it back. I am disappointed but I am not ordering another one. Will look and see if I can find something that is in stock so I can look it over and that doesn’t have an odor.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I returned the perfumed backpack I received. I guess they could see I literally just received it. They apologized and took it back. I am disappointed but I am not ordering another one. Will look and see if I can find something that is in stock so I can look it over and that doesn’t have an odor.


Are you sure?  You really liked the silver and getting a bad return is rare. Perhaps you should have another sent to you?


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Two other notes
> 
> First, Mr. S and I were just talking about how we want to spend our disposable this year. We want to do a big house project and both of us have a relatively expensive want on our wish lists. So, we decided to get those for each other as combo bday  / Christmas presents.  And, we both are still working on our wardrobe updates. Those aren’t cheap propositions.
> 
> Soooooo...the upshot of this is we can’t spend on random other stuff. So, for the first time I’m going on (quasi) ban island.   No new bags for me this year unless it’s a one in / one out situation.
> 
> And, I just sold 2 bags. Yippee! They were bags that I thought I sold last year but because of a number of factors still own. ONE IS THE CELINE!!!  I took a serious bath on it but, it’s still outta here as of tomorrow. Someone got a crazy good deal on that bag.  But, these don’t count on my one in one out for this year.  Lol!
> 
> Now, I just have the 2 Proenza Schoulers and 1 MK to sell and I am DONE with selling for the foreseeable future!!!  Whoop!! I sorta kinda am thinking I might sell my big Jimmy Choo biker hobo because I just struggle with the black hole that is this slouchy bag. But, we’ll see. I really do love it.


Congratulations on your recent sales, especially unloading your Celine!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


This little treasure is so lucky to have found a new home with your family!


----------



## whateve

9 of 10 in 31
and another black bag.
I have a lot of black bags to get through before the end of the month.
This is Coach studded mini Preston.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Update on the dying. 

• As @mimi_buckley mentioned, Leather Surgeons won’t dye a bag a different color. 
• Lovinmybags can do the navy with a metallic sheen for $550. 
• Leather Pros can do navy with a metallic sheen for $250. 

I’ve dealt with LP before on 2 Handbag dye efforts and been pleased with Mark’s work _(Mark was the one who dyed this bag’s top flap as it had SNAD sun damage fading on the flap when I received it from TheRealReal. Never would I deal with TRR again.) _So, it’s a no brainer to send to him to dye. 

He can also reinforce the structure for an additional $120. This is where I’m not sure. It’s meant to be a soft flap but it’s doesn’t just look soft to me. It looks tired. I’m thinking I should do that as well. (??)


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> 9 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag.
> I have a lot of black bags to get through before the end of the month.
> This is Coach studded mini Preston.


Love this. I’m a sucker for dome shaped bags.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Update on the dying.
> 
> • As @mimi_buckley mentioned, Leather Surgeons won’t dye a bag a different color.
> • Lovinmybags can do the navy with a metallic sheen for $550.
> • Leather Pros can do navy with a metallic sheen for $250.
> 
> I’ve dealt with LP before on 2 Handbag dye efforts and been pleased with Mark’s work _(Mark was the one who dyed this bag’s top flap as it had SNAD sun damage fading on the flap when I received it from TheRealReal. Never would I deal with TRR again.) _So, it’s a no brainer to send to him to dye.
> 
> He can also reinforce the structure for an additional $120. This is where I’m not sure. It’s meant to be a soft flap but it’s doesn’t just look soft to me. It looks tired. I’m thinking I should do that as well. (??)


Can you ask his advice when he actually has the bag in hand?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Are you sure?  You really liked the silver and getting a bad return is rare. Perhaps you should have another sent to you?


I am going to think about it. I wanted it more for spring than now so I have time.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> 9 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag.
> I have a lot of black bags to get through before the end of the month.
> This is Coach studded mini Preston.


This is so cool looking.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Can you ask his advice when he actually has the bag in hand?


Ditto!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I used my Black Box Kelly while I was home in Michigan for the weekend, so I think I just have maybe one more use of my Birkin 25 before I’ve completed the New Year New Bag challenge! I have a dinner party on Saturday so that will be the perfect opportunity. Next, I want to get some good use out of my red Kelly sellier with gold hardware. It’s a smooth leather so I’m nervous to use it. Such a beautiful bag!!
> 
> I don’t know if anyone here likes trying to make “healthier” desserts but right now I am obsessed with this recipe I found a couple days ago for cookies. It’s a cup of almond butter (I used peanut butter), a cup of unsweetened coconut flakes, 1/3 cup of maple syrup, 1 egg, 1 tsp pure vanilla extract, 1/2 tsp baking soda, 1 dark chocolate bar chopped up, and sea salt sprinkled on top. Oven preheated to 350 and they only need to cook for 10 mins. I ate 4 last night before they were cooled and set, and now I’ve eaten one from the fridge this morning. Delish!


You have an amazing collection! Sounds like a yummy dessert!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I returned the perfumed backpack I received. I guess they could see I literally just received it. They apologized and took it back. I am disappointed but I am not ordering another one. Will look and see if I can find something that is in stock so I can look it over and that doesn’t have an odor.


Sorry to hear about the disappointing smelly bag.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Sorry to hear about the disappointing smelly bag.


Thanks! I am going to keep my eye out for another silver backpack or bag but I am not going to rush.


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> Update on the dying.
> 
> • As @mimi_buckley mentioned, Leather Surgeons won’t dye a bag a different color.
> • Lovinmybags can do the navy with a metallic sheen for $550.
> • Leather Pros can do navy with a metallic sheen for $250.
> 
> I’ve dealt with LP before on 2 Handbag dye efforts and been pleased with Mark’s work _(Mark was the one who dyed this bag’s top flap as it had SNAD sun damage fading on the flap when I received it from TheRealReal. Never would I deal with TRR again.) _So, it’s a no brainer to send to him to dye.
> 
> He can also reinforce the structure for an additional $120. This is where I’m not sure. It’s meant to be a soft flap but it’s doesn’t just look soft to me. It looks tired. I’m thinking I should do that as well. (??)


Yes! Leather Pros seems like a steal. I think for $120 it would be well worth adding structure back to the bag if you think that it looks tired. I recently just got a quote from them about fixing a few loose stitches on one of my flaps and their quote was 1/3 of what Leather Surgeons offered. I am definitely considering sending the bag to Mark, I am so happy to hear that you have had good experiences with them!


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> On the thanking items and saying goodbye: I haven't read Kondo's book or seen the show, but when someone explained this step to me, it was framed as "thank it for the lessons it taught you." While that's also pretty silly, it made slightly more sense to me as the idea that you could take a moment of reflection on why the item no longer worked for you. For some things, that might be sort of obvious--it's obsolete, it's damaged, etc.--but it DID help me when clearing out my closet and some storage: *"No matter how much I like yellow, it's not a good color for me," or "I don't use giant wallets" or "I no longer like a lot of holiday decor in the house" and so on. I saw it as a way to stop myself from making those mistakes again, by acknowledging I had moved on from whatever led me to buy the item in the first place.  *


That's a really excellent point. And I like the idea of framing it in a positive way. My tendency is to have the self-talk "Sheesh! What was I THINKING when I bought this polka-dot sweater???" but that's way too negative & punishing. Better to say "Polka dots looked ike a fun idea, but in the long run it was an experiment that I won't repeat. Time for this sweater to go to someone who will love it."


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> So I’ve decided to TRULY shop my closet and I think I have a potential huge win win. Remember I want to sell the ivory Chanel? And I’ve talked about wanting a pink Chanel.
> 
> Well I looked at the going prices for the ivory and would have to take a hit. I’m doing that. So, I’ve decided to send the bag off and I’ll have it dyed!!! Whoop!  That way I “get rid” of the ivory Chanel with no hassle and “buy” my pink Chanel with only a few hundred dollars. And, I get my pink Chanel in the exact shade I want, in the single flap with the bijoux chain.   Whoop!


What a fabulous idea! We'll definitely want to see a photo of your "revamped" pink Chanel when it comes back!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have started on the paper files and other papers. I have shredded three garbage pails full today. I am very neat but my Dh likes clutter. It drives me bonkers but he is such a good man other then this so I just deal.


Excellent! I just did this earlier in the month. It is SUCH a freeing feeling to get rid of unnecessary paper.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> 9 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag.
> I have a lot of black bags to get through before the end of the month.
> This is Coach studded mini Preston.


nice bag, and a very lovely shot! 
big  to the studs, too!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> This little treasure is so lucky to have found a new home with your family!


thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am rather frustrated myself. My new silver backpack arrived complete with perfume smell and tag removed and tucked in a pocket. I paid full retail for it so I am not a happy camper. I even sold my leopard one before hand so it would be one in one out. Ugh!


Now THAT is seriously frustrating.  Did it come from a store? Is there any way you can send it back and have them swap it out for a (truly) new one?


----------



## Sparkletastic

I have been listing things like crazy. I know that I need to do this when I’m in the mood and have the time or it won’t get done. 

My 3 yet to be sold bags were already listed but, I added them a couple other places like Facebook. I also listed a pair of Prada sunglasses that I claim to love but have only worn twice in four years (I now swear by tracking my wear. I’m always surprised how often my actual wear doesn’t line up with what I think I love or think I’m wearing.) And, I’ve listed the Star Trek stuff, an area rug and taken another set of clothes to consignment. If Mr. S or the kids sit still long enough I may photograph them and list them on eBay. Hmmm...should I sell them individually or as a lot? 

Along with the 2 bags I mentioned that just sold, I’ve also already sold my desk (getting a new one with my home office design refresh) and two pair of NWT jeans that I listed over the weekend. So, I’m motivated.  All proceeds will go to my shoe fund now that I’ve gotten bitten hard by that bug.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Double post


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> I have been listing things like crazy. I know that I need to do this when I’m in the mood and have the time or it won’t get done.
> 
> My 3 yet to be sold bags were already listed but, I added them a couple other places like Facebook. I also listed a pair of Prada sunglasses that I claim to love but have only worn twice in four years (I now swear by tracking my wear. I’m always surprised how often my actual wear doesn’t line up with what I think I love or think I’m wearing.) And, I’ve listed the Star Trek stuff, an area rug and taken another set of clothes to consignment. If Mr. S or the kids sit still long enough I may photograph them and list them on eBay. Hmmm...should I sell them individually or as a lot?
> 
> Along with the 2 bags I mentioned that just sold, I’ve also already sold my desk (getting a new one with my home office design refresh) and two pair of NWT jeans that I listed over the weekend. So, I’m motivated.  All proceeds will go to my shoe fund now that I’ve gotten bitten hard by that bug.


Good job! I’ve just got done doing a big purge too. 10 bags and one maxi twilly to the reseller.


----------



## Nibb

Bag #8 my newest. BV, not sure of the  name bag. Buttery soft.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Now THAT is seriously frustrating.  Did it come from a store? Is there any way you can send it back and have them swap it out for a (truly) new one?


They sent from another store I guess. I returned it today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Nibb said:


> Good job! I’ve just got done doing a big purge too. 10 bags and one maxi twilly to the reseller.


Great job! 


Nibb said:


> View attachment 4318499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #8 my newest. BV, not sure of the  name bag. Buttery soft.


The leather looks amazing.


----------



## dcooney4

Nibb said:


> Good job! I’ve just got done doing a big purge too. 10 bags and one maxi twilly to the reseller.


Wow ! Way to go!


----------



## Nibb

dcooney4 said:


> Wow ! Way to go!


Thank you! My bag coffers are filled for 2019.


----------



## More bags

Nibb said:


> Good job! I’ve just got done doing a big purge too. 10 bags and one maxi twilly to the reseller.


Outstanding, congratulations on the purge!



Nibb said:


> View attachment 4318499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #8 my newest. BV, not sure of the  name bag. Buttery soft.


What a beauty - great looking leather!


----------



## Nibb

More bags said:


> Outstanding, congratulations on the purge!
> 
> 
> What a beauty - great looking leather!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I returned the perfumed backpack I received. I guess they could see I literally just received it. They apologized and took it back. I am disappointed but I am not ordering another one. Will look and see if I can find something that is in stock so I can look it over and that doesn’t have an odor.


So glad they took it back with no hassle. What are you looking for that will meet the same need?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> 9 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag.
> I have a lot of black bags to get through before the end of the month.
> This is Coach studded mini Preston.


Wow... *loving* those studs around the bottom edge!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Can you ask his advice when he actually has the bag in hand?


What a great idea.


----------



## ElainePG

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4318499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag #8 my newest. BV, not sure of the  name bag. Buttery soft.


This is a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Can you ask his advice when he actually has the bag in hand?





dcooney4 said:


> Ditto!


Great advice. I’ve asked him what I can expect from the reatructuring and he proactively suggested that he look at the bag once he has it in hand and then send me photos from past work to let me know what I can expect. 

In an interesting twist, I got a voice mail from Heather at Leather Surgeons.  She said she was thinking about my bag and has a suggestion for me. So I’ll call her tomorrow. I’ll update on what she says. 

(FYI - all of the places I’m mentioning work on any brand of bag or shoe. So, hopefully my exploration can spur thoughts on resources for others on the thread.)  


ElainePG said:


> What a fabulous idea! We'll definitely want to see a photo of your "revamped" pink Chanel when it comes back!


I think she is going to be navy now but, of course I’ll share photos of the result - good, bad or ugly. LOL!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So glad they took it back with no hassle. What are you looking for that will meet the same need?


That is why I immediately brought it back the very next morning when I received it the night before. I would still like either a silver backpack or a light weight silver bag with clean lines and more casual for day time. This was to be a fun carefree bag.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors.
> 
> I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317748
> 
> But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
> Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not.
> 
> I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag.
> 
> The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy.
> 
> Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen.
> View attachment 4317743
> 
> The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color.
> 
> With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me.
> 
> I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.


I think navy would be stunning on this bag, and I don't think the light interior would be too odd. If it would bother you, though, is there anything they can do about dyeing the interior? 

Also, I'm no expert, but I have a vague memory of reading that metallics don't hold up well--they peel over time. I think you already own a metallic Chanel, though, so you'll know more than I do on that one!



dcooney4 said:


> I am rather frustrated myself. My new silver backpack arrived complete with perfume smell and tag removed and tucked in a pocket. I paid full retail for it so I am not a happy camper. I even sold my leopard one before hand so it would be one in one out. Ugh!





dcooney4 said:


> I am going to attempt to do the color challenge too. All my red bags are at consignment but I have 3 burgundy bags. So here is my merlot Bally Bernina in Medium. Bag 1



Your Bally is lovely  So sorry about the disappointing experience with the backpack, though!



whateve said:


> 9 of 10 in 31
> and another black bag.
> I have a lot of black bags to get through before the end of the month.
> This is Coach studded mini Preston.


Stunning!



Sparkletastic said:


> Update on the dying.
> 
> • As @mimi_buckley mentioned, Leather Surgeons won’t dye a bag a different color.
> • Lovinmybags can do the navy with a metallic sheen for $550.
> • Leather Pros can do navy with a metallic sheen for $250.
> 
> I’ve dealt with LP before on 2 Handbag dye efforts and been pleased with Mark’s work _(Mark was the one who dyed this bag’s top flap as it had SNAD sun damage fading on the flap when I received it from TheRealReal. Never would I deal with TRR again.) _So, it’s a no brainer to send to him to dye.
> 
> He can also reinforce the structure for an additional $120. This is where I’m not sure. It’s meant to be a soft flap but it’s doesn’t just look soft to me. It looks tired. I’m thinking I should do that as well. (??)



It seems like it's a no-brainer to go with Leather Pros. Even with paying $120 for the structure, you're still saving $180 over what Lovinmybags wants for the dye job alone!


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> i hope we could merge our 2 and then it would be Bal paradise!!



Oh yes! You girls can open an exhibition about Bal through time. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> That is why I immediately brought it back the very next morning when I received it the night before. I would still like either a silver backpack or a light weight silver bag with clean lines and more casual for day time. This was to be a fun carefree bag.


I googled a few.  Have you seen these? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Annabel Lee said:


> I think navy would be stunning on this bag, and I don't think the light interior would be too odd. If it would bother you, though, is there anything they can do about dyeing the interior?
> 
> Also, I'm no expert, but I have a vague memory of reading that metallics don't hold up well--they peel over time. I think you already own a metallic Chanel, though, so you'll know more than I do on that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bally is lovely  So sorry about the disappointing experience with the backpack, though!
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like it's a no-brainer to go with Leather Pros. Even with paying $120 for the structure, you're still saving $180 over what Lovinmybags wants for the dye job alone!


I’m getting kind of excited about the change. I decided on navy and am sending the bag in today. It’s funny - I asked several of my friends what they thought of this and everyone had a strong opinion on the shade of navy they thought I should get. LOL!  I didn’t think navy was that polarizing.

I’m crazy about metallic bags and have never had any problems with peeling or anything else. I had a Michael Kors hobo in gold leather and put that poor bag through heck. And, it still looked great when I sold it. But, I think with any redyed bag there is a chance the color won’t be as durable. If down the road there are any issues, I’ll send it back in for a touch up.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I googled a few.  Have you seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319084
> View attachment 4319085
> View attachment 4319086
> 
> I’m getting kind of excited about the change. I decided on navy and am sending the bag in today. It’s funny - I asked several of my friends what they thought of this and everyone had a strong opinion on the shade of navy they thought I should get. LOL!  I didn’t think navy was that polarizing.
> 
> I’m crazy about metallic bags and have never had any problems with peeling or anything else. I had a Michael Kors hobo in gold leather and put that poor bag through heck. And, it still looked great when I sold it. But, I think with any redyed bag there is a chance the color won’t be as durable. If down the road there are any issues, I’ll send it back in for a touch up.


Thanks! I saw the Rebecca M one yesterday but it was a little to in your face for me . The other two I have not seen and they are a fraction of what I paid for the other. I would have to see them in person. The madden has nice lines but I prefer real leather or fabric. I also had a Frye one pop up that I would like to see in real life.


----------



## dcooney4

Today’s bag is burgundy #2  Coach 1941 crossbody in oxblood.


----------



## ksuromax

#10 Balenciaga Bazar clutch


----------



## Nibb

ElainePG said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!!!


Thank you.


----------



## can_do_mom

Hello Ladies,
Happy New Year!  I was stumbling around the 2018 thread before it hit me that there's a new 2019 thread, ha ha.  Do you remember when I was in search of a black tote that would hold my laptop and assorted files?  I ended up buying this Serapian tote from Nordstrom and almost a year later it's still holding up well.  I also picked up a couple less expensive totes from Cole Haan that I have gotten some use out of.  The red bag in front of it is a Rebecca Minkoff feed bag that I just pulled out because I was wanting an open top bag that had some color to contrast with my black coat.

We have moved into our new home which is only about three miles from work.  I can be in the office in five minutes which is fantastic.  I'm figuring out the ins and outs of running the business and we had our biggest year ever last year.  Hiring new help, meetings with the banker, accountant and sales reps, keeping our trucks and equipment running, along with keeping my contractors and crews happy is a full time job!

I'm loving our new home.  Downsizing is not for the faint of heart!  November and December were quite busy but we are all unpacked and settled in.  It works nicely to accommodate my family of four but will be a good size for me as my young adult "children" leave home.  

I need to take stock of my current bag inventory when I have the time because I do think I would like to let some bags go in 2019.  TBH, I have been so busy I haven't been changing my daily bag much.  I only grab a smaller purse for special events.  I have a work trip to Mexico next month that I think I may use my daughter's small LV Pallas for.  That is such a great bag.  

I wish I had more time to visit this thread but hope 2019 has gotten off to a good start for all of you.  I will try to get back here a little more frequently this year!


----------



## christinemliu

Oh, that is a lovely RM feed bag! I have eyed the Hermes Evelyne and the RM feed bag, such convenient crossbodies but not purchasing anything for now...

Checking in, I just finished the New Year, New Bag challenge, using my last 3 purchases 2 times each, yay!

And along with the discussion of getting a bag painted, I wanted to share edge painting I did, to make a bag I own new again...I didn't like the unfinished edges of the handles of a leather tote bag from Etsy, so I painted them with leather paint and then a top coat to waterproof...here are before and after photos:


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> Oh, that is a lovely RM feed bag! I have eyed the Hermes Evelyne and the RM feed bag, such convenient crossbodies but not purchasing anything for now...
> 
> Checking in, I just finished the New Year, New Bag challenge, using my last 3 purchases 2 times each, yay!
> 
> And along with the discussion of getting a bag painted, I wanted to share edge painting I did, to make a bag I own new again...I didn't like the unfinished edges of the handles of a leather tote bag from Etsy, so I painted them with leather paint and then a top coat to waterproof...here are before and after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319236
> View attachment 4319238


Wow it came out well.


----------



## dcooney4

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4319201
> View attachment 4319202
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Happy New Year!  I was stumbling around the 2018 thread before it hit me that there's a new 2019 thread, ha ha.  Do you remember when I was in search of a black tote that would hold my laptop and assorted files?  I ended up buying this Serapian tote from Nordstrom and almost a year later it's still holding up well.  I also picked up a couple less expensive totes from Cole Haan that I have gotten some use out of.  The red bag in front of it is a Rebecca Minkoff feed bag that I just pulled out because I was wanting an open top bag that had some color to contrast with my black coat.
> 
> We have moved into our new home which is only about three miles from work.  I can be in the office in five minutes which is fantastic.  I'm figuring out the ins and outs of running the business and we had our biggest year ever last year.  Hiring new help, meetings with the banker, accountant and sales reps, keeping our trucks and equipment running, along with keeping my contractors and crews happy is a full time job!
> 
> I'm loving our new home.  Downsizing is not for the faint of heart!  November and December were quite busy but we are all unpacked and settled in.  It works nicely to accommodate my family of four but will be a good size for me as my young adult "children" leave home.
> 
> I need to take stock of my current bag inventory when I have the time because I do think I would like to let some bags go in 2019.  TBH, I have been so busy I haven't been changing my daily bag much.  I only grab a smaller purse for special events.  I have a work trip to Mexico next month that I think I may use my daughter's small LV Pallas for.  That is such a great bag.
> 
> I wish I had more time to visit this thread but hope 2019 has gotten off to a good start for all of you.  I will try to get back here a little more frequently this year!


So glad you’re enjoying the new house. Have fun in Mexico. I like both bags you have pictured.


----------



## whateve

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4319201
> View attachment 4319202
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Happy New Year!  I was stumbling around the 2018 thread before it hit me that there's a new 2019 thread, ha ha.  Do you remember when I was in search of a black tote that would hold my laptop and assorted files?  I ended up buying this Serapian tote from Nordstrom and almost a year later it's still holding up well.  I also picked up a couple less expensive totes from Cole Haan that I have gotten some use out of.  The red bag in front of it is a Rebecca Minkoff feed bag that I just pulled out because I was wanting an open top bag that had some color to contrast with my black coat.
> 
> We have moved into our new home which is only about three miles from work.  I can be in the office in five minutes which is fantastic.  I'm figuring out the ins and outs of running the business and we had our biggest year ever last year.  Hiring new help, meetings with the banker, accountant and sales reps, keeping our trucks and equipment running, along with keeping my contractors and crews happy is a full time job!
> 
> I'm loving our new home.  Downsizing is not for the faint of heart!  November and December were quite busy but we are all unpacked and settled in.  It works nicely to accommodate my family of four but will be a good size for me as my young adult "children" leave home.
> 
> I need to take stock of my current bag inventory when I have the time because I do think I would like to let some bags go in 2019.  TBH, I have been so busy I haven't been changing my daily bag much.  I only grab a smaller purse for special events.  I have a work trip to Mexico next month that I think I may use my daughter's small LV Pallas for.  That is such a great bag.
> 
> I wish I had more time to visit this thread but hope 2019 has gotten off to a good start for all of you.  I will try to get back here a little more frequently this year!


I love the RM feedbag. It has such an Evelyne vibe.

It sounds like things are going well for you. That's good news.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated. I just got a PM from a user who seems to be a “guest” on tPF soliciting business for their fake bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blocked out their identifying info because I don’t want to enable them. But, it really ticks me off. I don’t buy fake bags and I don’t need scammers, liars, cheats and thieves contacting me.
> 
> I’m hoping they see this post and see how little I think of them and the people (who are accessories to theft and other crimes) who knowingly buy fakes.  I reported the message but I wish I could report them to the police in their country.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten this little surprise in their PM’s?!  SMH!!



Wow! I’ve never got such thing. An answer or reply on the blog post, maybe? But not a PM.


----------



## whateve

vink said:


> Wow! I’ve never got such thing. An answer or reply on the blog post, maybe? But not a PM.


I didn't either. I guess I don't post in the right forums to attract their attention.


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's getting ready to blow up another storm down here, too. We had a real gale last night! A huge limb (20 feet long) from our neighbor's tree came crashing down on our roof last night... scared us half to death! Fortunately no harm done to the roof, and her son (who is a contractor) sent a crew over this morning to cut up the tree limb and haul it away.
> A couple of the towns around here lost power last night. We're keeping our flashlights close at hand. Winter storms can be exciting, but high winds are NOT my favorite thing.



I hope you and your family will be ok. Glad to hear there’s no damages to the property.


----------



## vink

Annabel Lee said:


> Oh my goodness, that’s so scary! I’m so glad you’re okay and there was no damage, but I imagine that would have been awful in the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it too  The subject line was something like “Where did you get your fake YSL?” so my first thought was horror at getting a message supporting fakes followed by indignation, foolishly enough, until I opened it and realized it was a scam. I have just one YSL, thank you, and it’s most assuredly NOT a fake!



Horrible opening line. Imagine if that person got their bag off eBay.


----------



## whateve

Planning ahead for tomorrow.
#10 of 31. This completes that challenge.
I already completed the 3 newest bags challenge.
Still working on carrying all my black bags this month.
Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014 when they were still using nappa leather.
I love this bag. I just wish it were bigger. Then I would carry it more. I have to leave out things I normally carry.


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it.
> 
> But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us.
> 
> Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?



Haha... only children book at the moment. [emoji16] I’m reading Jack the Ripper, a true love story. It’s about a guy who claims the real target is the last victim who could be his great great aunt and all the killings are only the mean to get to her. It’s interesting in the way he shows research on how life and all procedure back then worked. I’m still in the middle though. And yes, he has a suspect. Actually, he claims this person must be it.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Planning ahead for tomorrow.
> #10 of 31. This completes that challenge.
> I already completed the 3 newest bags challenge.
> Still working on carrying all my black bags this month.
> Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014 when they were still using nappa leather.
> I love this bag. I just wish it were bigger. Then I would carry it more. I have to leave out things I normally carry.


It’s very pretty though.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Planning ahead for tomorrow.
> #10 of 31. This completes that challenge.
> I already completed the 3 newest bags challenge.
> Still working on carrying all my black bags this month.
> Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014 when they were still using nappa leather.
> I love this bag. I just wish it were bigger. Then I would carry it more. I have to leave out things I normally carry.


OH MY FLIPPING GAWD!  This bag is gorgeous!!!! Me want!  What a cool pattern!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*** REMINDER      REMINDER ***

It’s almost time for us to start our
*COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE! *

For the past few years we've had fun showing off our bags each week by color. It's a way for us to appreciate our own bags while enjoying each other's beautiful collections.

_The guidelines:_
• New color weeks start each Sunday
• Show bags individually or in a group
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2018) or even just one photo from when we started to demonstrate how you have curated your collection over time. You can search the previous threads for your pictures if you don't have them on your phone / computer.

The order is:
Feb. 3: Red (including burgundy_)_
Feb. 10: Orange & Yellow
Feb.17: Green
Feb. 24: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 3: Violet (including purple & pink)
Mar. 10: Black
Mar. 17: Gray
Mar 24: White & Cream
Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
Apr. 7: Metallic
Apr. 14: Jeweled and all other embellished
Apr. 21: Multicolored

Again, this is just a heads up. *No* need to start now. Our color showcase starts with *RED* on Sunday, February 3rd. I’ll post a reminder at that time. 

_** As always, our activities are optional. **

Also, if you are looking for photos you posted from previous years there are two handy ways to find them. 

1) You can go back to the old years’ shopping your closet threads and search through posts to find yours:

• 2016 thread color week photos start with post #3569

• 2017 thread color week photos start with post #4476

• 2018 thread color week photos start with post #3237

2) You can do a search for specific weeks or bag photos using the forum’s search function. If you’re using the browser, click on the looking glass in the upper right hand corner. It will bring up a search box. Enter your search terms for a bag or for a phrase posted by your handle and it will pull up entries that match._


----------



## ElainePG

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4319201
> View attachment 4319202
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Happy New Year!  I was stumbling around the 2018 thread before it hit me that there's a new 2019 thread, ha ha.  Do you remember when I was in search of a black tote that would hold my laptop and assorted files?  I ended up buying this Serapian tote from Nordstrom and almost a year later it's still holding up well.  I also picked up a couple less expensive totes from Cole Haan that I have gotten some use out of.  The red bag in front of it is a Rebecca Minkoff feed bag that I just pulled out because I was wanting an open top bag that had some color to contrast with my black coat.
> 
> We have moved into our new home which is only about three miles from work.  I can be in the office in five minutes which is fantastic.  I'm figuring out the ins and outs of running the business and we had our biggest year ever last year.  Hiring new help, meetings with the banker, accountant and sales reps, keeping our trucks and equipment running, along with keeping my contractors and crews happy is a full time job!
> 
> I'm loving our new home.  Downsizing is not for the faint of heart!  November and December were quite busy but we are all unpacked and settled in.  It works nicely to accommodate my family of four but will be a good size for me as my young adult "children" leave home.
> 
> I need to take stock of my current bag inventory when I have the time because I do think I would like to let some bags go in 2019.  TBH, I have been so busy I haven't been changing my daily bag much.  I only grab a smaller purse for special events.  I have a work trip to Mexico next month that I think I may use my daughter's small LV Pallas for.  That is such a great bag.
> 
> I wish I had more time to visit this thread but hope 2019 has gotten off to a good start for all of you.  I will try to get back here a little more frequently this year!


So nice to see you, *CDM*, and it's great that your new house is working out. Also the business... what a huge challenge for you, and it sounds as though you've really done an amazing job under very difficult circumstances. 

I remember when you bought that Serapian tote! You had a whole bunch of black totes spread out on your bed, and were trying to find exactly the right one to carry to the office: it had to hold all your files and laptop, and look professional, but not be overly branded. So glad that this one worked out for you.

And the RM feed bag tote is adorable. Such a pretty pop of color.


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> I hope you and your family will be ok. Glad to hear there’s no damages to the property.


Yes, we're just fine. Thank you for thinking of us. 

The lady's son came out the next day with a few members of his work crew (he's a contractor). They climbed up on our roof with chain saws, cut up the enormous limb, and then hauled away the pieces. I wasn't home at the time, but The Hubster was. I was actually glad I didn't have to watch it happening!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Planning ahead for tomorrow.
> #10 of 31. This completes that challenge.
> I already completed the 3 newest bags challenge.
> Still working on carrying all my black bags this month.
> Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014 when they were still using nappa leather.
> I love this bag. I just wish it were bigger. Then I would carry it more. I have to leave out things I normally carry.


This bag is GORGEOUS!!!! The silver hardware really pops against the black leather. I can see why you love it. But what a shame it's too small for daily use. What are the dimensions? 

My perfect bag width is about 11 inches, with a height of between 7 and 8 inches, and about 4 or 5 inches deep (no more than 5, because then it juts out too much). That size bag holds everything I need when I'm out and about, and if it's 8 inches high it holds my iPad mini (if it's not a flap bag). A bag wider than 11 inches starts to look as though it's wearing me, unless it's very smooshy, like my Balenciaga bags. They are wider, but somehow they work for me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet. 

I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools! Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


----------



## christinemliu

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet.
> 
> I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools! Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


Whoa, what store is that? It's like bag heaven behind you!
And hope you get into your first choice of graduate school!! Which bag do you like better?


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet.
> 
> I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools! Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


Best of luck with grad school applications!


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet.
> 
> I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools! Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


Ooh, I love the pink one!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS!!!! The silver hardware really pops against the black leather. I can see why you love it. But what a shame it's too small for daily use. What are the dimensions?
> 
> My perfect bag width is about 11 inches, with a height of between 7 and 8 inches, and about 4 or 5 inches deep (no more than 5, because then it juts out too much). That size bag holds everything I need when I'm out and about, and if it's 8 inches high it holds my iPad mini (if it's not a flap bag). A bag wider than 11 inches starts to look as though it's wearing me, unless it's very smooshy, like my Balenciaga bags. They are wider, but somehow they work for me.


Thank you! The bag came with either gold or silver hardware. It was a hard decision. It's 9 by 5 1/2 by 3 1/2 inches. I can fit a full size wallet but then there isn't much room for anything else. I can fit everything if I leave out either my long wallet or my cosmetic case. I can survive without my wallet because I still have my card case and coin purse, but then I'm missing store credit cards and coupons. 

I think my ideal bag is about the same as yours. My Bal is bigger but it can be squished down so it doesn't look that big. Sometimes I like a bigger bag because then I can carry a bottle of water and a book.

I have another bag that is even smaller. I'm going to make it a goal this year to carry my small bags at least 3 times a month.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet.
> 
> I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools! Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


I love your Doc Martins. Good luck with your acceptances!


----------



## can_do_mom

ElainePG said:


> So nice to see you, *CDM*, and it's great that your new house is working out. Also the business... what a huge challenge for you, and it sounds as though you've really done an amazing job under very difficult circumstances.
> 
> I remember when you bought that Serapian tote! You had a whole bunch of black totes spread out on your bed, and were trying to find exactly the right one to carry to the office: it had to hold all your files and laptop, and look professional, but not be overly branded. So glad that this one worked out for you.
> 
> And the RM feed bag tote is adorable. Such a pretty pop of color.


Thank you, Elaine. And I am grateful that you and your house are okay! How frightening to have a huge tree limb fall on it! We do not have any large trees close to our new home but my cabin is surrounded by very large trees, some of which are aging. That will be next summer’s project. Taking down a couple that are dying and I also want to take a few smaller trees by the shoreline for a better view of the lake.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

christinemliu said:


> Whoa, what store is that? It's like bag heaven behind you!
> And hope you get into your first choice of graduate school!! Which bag do you like better?





pdxhb said:


> Best of luck with grad school applications!





whateve said:


> Ooh, I love the pink one!





dcooney4 said:


> I love your Doc Martins. Good luck with your acceptances!


Thank you very much!

The store is called Ins Handbags! There's actually like 4-5 stores on this street of handbags for some reason lol. They're all rather cheaply made bags, but great options for smaller budgets! 

The pink is much more me because I love the studs and color and zip-out wings, but I feel like the blue may be more versatile, slightly more professional looking, and a more manageable size - so overall, more practical! Hmmm, it's a hard decision!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

christinemliu said:


> Whoa, what store is that? It's like bag heaven behind you!
> And hope you get into your first choice of graduate school!! Which bag do you like better?





pdxhb said:


> Best of luck with grad school applications!





whateve said:


> Ooh, I love the pink one!





dcooney4 said:


> I love your Doc Martins. Good luck with your acceptances!


Thank you very much!

The store is called Ins Handbags! There's actually like 4-5 stores on this street of handbags just like this store for some reason lol. They're all pleather bags, but great options for smaller budgets, and really cute pouches and accessories. I made my boyfriend come along with me because I wasn't sure if it was legit or not LOL.

The pink is much more me because I love the studs and color and zip-out wings, but I feel like the blue may be more versatile, slightly more professional looking, and a more manageable size - so overall, more practical! Hmmm, it's a hard decision…


----------



## More bags

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4319201
> View attachment 4319202
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Happy New Year!  I was stumbling around the 2018 thread before it hit me that there's a new 2019 thread, ha ha.  Do you remember when I was in search of a black tote that would hold my laptop and assorted files?  I ended up buying this Serapian tote from Nordstrom and almost a year later it's still holding up well.  I also picked up a couple less expensive totes from Cole Haan that I have gotten some use out of.  The red bag in front of it is a Rebecca Minkoff feed bag that I just pulled out because I was wanting an open top bag that had some color to contrast with my black coat.
> 
> We have moved into our new home which is only about three miles from work.  I can be in the office in five minutes which is fantastic.  I'm figuring out the ins and outs of running the business and we had our biggest year ever last year.  Hiring new help, meetings with the banker, accountant and sales reps, keeping our trucks and equipment running, along with keeping my contractors and crews happy is a full time job!
> 
> I'm loving our new home.  Downsizing is not for the faint of heart!  November and December were quite busy but we are all unpacked and settled in.  It works nicely to accommodate my family of four but will be a good size for me as my young adult "children" leave home.
> 
> I need to take stock of my current bag inventory when I have the time because I do think I would like to let some bags go in 2019.  TBH, I have been so busy I haven't been changing my daily bag much.  I only grab a smaller purse for special events.  I have a work trip to Mexico next month that I think I may use my daughter's small LV Pallas for.  That is such a great bag.
> 
> I wish I had more time to visit this thread but hope 2019 has gotten off to a good start for all of you.  I will try to get back here a little more frequently this year!


Great bags in your pic and welcome back CDM! It’s nice to see you here. Congratulations on the move to your new home and learning/running your business. We’re here to support you achieve your 2019 bag goals.



christinemliu said:


> Oh, that is a lovely RM feed bag! I have eyed the Hermes Evelyne and the RM feed bag, such convenient crossbodies but not purchasing anything for now...
> 
> Checking in, I just finished the New Year, New Bag challenge, using my last 3 purchases 2 times each, yay!
> 
> And along with the discussion of getting a bag painted, I wanted to share edge painting I did, to make a bag I own new again...I didn't like the unfinished edges of the handles of a leather tote bag from Etsy, so I painted them with leather paint and then a top coat to waterproof...here are before and after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319236
> View attachment 4319238


Nice bag and great work on the before/after!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is burgundy #2  Coach 1941 crossbody in oxblood.


I love burgundy/oxblood bags - this is a beauty!


----------



## Annabel Lee

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4319201
> View attachment 4319202
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Happy New Year!  I was stumbling around the 2018 thread before it hit me that there's a new 2019 thread, ha ha.  Do you remember when I was in search of a black tote that would hold my laptop and assorted files?  I ended up buying this Serapian tote from Nordstrom and almost a year later it's still holding up well.  I also picked up a couple less expensive totes from Cole Haan that I have gotten some use out of.  The red bag in front of it is a Rebecca Minkoff feed bag that I just pulled out because I was wanting an open top bag that had some color to contrast with my black coat.
> 
> We have moved into our new home which is only about three miles from work.  I can be in the office in five minutes which is fantastic.  I'm figuring out the ins and outs of running the business and we had our biggest year ever last year.  Hiring new help, meetings with the banker, accountant and sales reps, keeping our trucks and equipment running, along with keeping my contractors and crews happy is a full time job!
> 
> I'm loving our new home.  Downsizing is not for the faint of heart!  November and December were quite busy but we are all unpacked and settled in.  It works nicely to accommodate my family of four but will be a good size for me as my young adult "children" leave home.
> 
> I need to take stock of my current bag inventory when I have the time because I do think I would like to let some bags go in 2019.  TBH, I have been so busy I haven't been changing my daily bag much.  I only grab a smaller purse for special events.  I have a work trip to Mexico next month that I think I may use my daughter's small LV Pallas for.  That is such a great bag.
> 
> I wish I had more time to visit this thread but hope 2019 has gotten off to a good start for all of you.  I will try to get back here a little more frequently this year!


Hey, CDM, so nice to hear from you! Congrats on the record at your company, and I'm glad you're all settled in at your new home. 

Your work tote still looks terrific--hard to believe it's been a year! That's so neat you and your daughter share bags. That Pallas really is a beauty. Whatever bag you bring, enjoy your time in Mexico!  



ElainePG said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS!!!! The silver hardware really pops against the black leather. I can see why you love it. But what a shame it's too small for daily use. What are the dimensions?
> 
> My perfect bag width is about 11 inches, with a height of between 7 and 8 inches, and about 4 or 5 inches deep (no more than 5, because then it juts out too much). That size bag holds everything I need when I'm out and about, and if it's 8 inches high it holds my iPad mini (if it's not a flap bag). A bag wider than 11 inches starts to look as though it's wearing me, unless it's very smooshy, like my Balenciaga bags. They are wider, but somehow they work for me.


That's about right for me too. I own plenty that don't fit those dimensions, but in terms of a practical, just-right  bag, that's a good size for all my essentials and looking proportionate to my height/weight. 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet.
> 
> I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools! Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


Whoa, you've definitely got options! And good luck on grad school!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have another bag that is even smaller. I'm going to make it a goal this year to carry my small bags at least 3 times a month.


I have the same goal! I'm really pushing myself to carry my mini bags this year, and also to pay attention to which ones I reach for. By the end of the year, a couple of them might be out the door! They weren't super-super expensive bags, and they aren't by premium designers, so if they do go I'll probably just donate them.


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet.
> 
> I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have *until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools!* Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


Best of luck on getting in to grad school! Sounds as though you have a lot of applications out, which is a really great plan. I'm knocking some wood on your behalf.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I love burgundy/oxblood bags - this is a beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nothing like the thrill of the hunt! I found these two bags after MUCH searching online for fashionable rolling bags. Then - better yet - I discovered they have a store in New York, and so I got to check them out in person! The quality was not topnotch, but they were functional and the most stylish, non-luggage spinner bags I've seen yet.
> 
> I will be taking the plunge on one of them soon, but in the spirit of this thread I'm going to keep using the bag that I have until I (knock on wood) get some acceptances from graduate schools! Other than being un-stylish and a pain to get into, my current bag is currently perfectly usable so no buying for me unless as a reward! And if I don't get in anywhere I'll be it as a consolation prize as well LOL!


These are awesome and you will always be able to spot your bag in a crowd! And good luck with grad school acceptances! Will be thinking of you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nibb

Bag #9 Old faithful, butter yellow Marcie.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Planning ahead for tomorrow.
> #10 of 31. This completes that challenge.
> I already completed the 3 newest bags challenge.
> Still working on carrying all my black bags this month.
> Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014 when they were still using nappa leather.
> I love this bag. I just wish it were bigger. Then I would carry it more. I have to leave out things I normally carry.


Really nice bag!


----------



## msd_bags

can_do_mom said:


> View attachment 4319201
> View attachment 4319202
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> Happy New Year!  I was stumbling around the 2018 thread before it hit me that there's a new 2019 thread, ha ha.  Do you remember when I was in search of a black tote that would hold my laptop and assorted files?  I ended up buying this Serapian tote from Nordstrom and almost a year later it's still holding up well.  I also picked up a couple less expensive totes from Cole Haan that I have gotten some use out of.  The red bag in front of it is a Rebecca Minkoff feed bag that I just pulled out because I was wanting an open top bag that had some color to contrast with my black coat.
> 
> We have moved into our new home which is only about three miles from work.  I can be in the office in five minutes which is fantastic.  I'm figuring out the ins and outs of running the business and we had our biggest year ever last year.  Hiring new help, meetings with the banker, accountant and sales reps, keeping our trucks and equipment running, along with keeping my contractors and crews happy is a full time job!
> 
> I'm loving our new home.  Downsizing is not for the faint of heart!  November and December were quite busy but we are all unpacked and settled in.  It works nicely to accommodate my family of four but will be a good size for me as my young adult "children" leave home.
> 
> I need to take stock of my current bag inventory when I have the time because I do think I would like to let some bags go in 2019.  TBH, I have been so busy I haven't been changing my daily bag much.  I only grab a smaller purse for special events.  I have a work trip to Mexico next month that I think I may use my daughter's small LV Pallas for.  That is such a great bag.
> 
> I wish I had more time to visit this thread but hope 2019 has gotten off to a good start for all of you.  I will try to get back here a little more frequently this year!


Nice to 'hear' from you CDM!  Good to know you've settled in nicely in your new house.  

When I first saw you post this Serapian bag, I really liked it! Quiet elegance.


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> still #8



I love this photo. Both the bag and the place.


----------



## vink

franzibw said:


> Oh, I should have taken a photo where you can see the chain and strap... it is the Favorite MM!
> 
> I am too big to wear it crossbody only with the leather strap, so I need to elongate it with the chain. Do you think I can do that? Or does it look weird? Maybe I should get a longer strap instead.
> View attachment 4314984



I’d prefer you get a longer strap.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m part of a book club. We just finished reading Truly Madly Guilty by Lianne Moriarty.



I wish there’s a book club in the area. Someone try to set it up long time ago, but the response had been so little. Of course, they couldn’t get it off the ground.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Ever since @ElainePG mentioned the Kondo drawer folding approach, I’ve redone every drawer we have. However, I seem to have chattered on about it a little too much because Mr. S suggested I Kondo-ize my book collection. Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> So, we spent the afternoon going through my books. There was a lot of wailing, screeching and rending of garments. But in the end I relinquished 8 large bins of books and only kept one bin.
> 
> Then the insanity spread to my Star Trek collectibles. Perhaps Mr. S. is trying to get me to file for divorce???  In our previous house, we had a Star Trek themed media room. However, we agreed (me quite reluctantly) that this house would have no “themed” rooms. <heavy sigh>  So, my beloved items have been in boxes in the garage.  The evil one (aka Mr. S) hauled them out and “assisted” me in sorting through those too. I have one tiiiiiiiny box left. The other 10 boxes I’m going to list on eBay in “lots” to get rid of it quickly.
> 
> So, now I sit in Half Prices Books with many of my precious things being taken away, sent away and marked for death.
> 
> I took a selfie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my bag of the day  #8 of 10 LV Lockme II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315699



Oh... you’re tough. I’d rather die being a hoarder or Gollum than letting my books and collectibles get pried from my own hands. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Yes, Since there is no library here or near my Moms. So far we have power but the snow now has a thick layer of ice on top of it. Fingers crossed we don't loose power. Hope everyone is safe where ever they are.



I know this is a very late to ask, but how’s everything, DC? I hope you didn’t lose the power and all animals stay safe.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes!!! 



Nibb said:


> Bag #9 Old faithful, butter yellow Marcie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320517


So gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> Oh... you’re tough. I’d rather die being a hoarder or Gollum than letting my books and collectibles get pried from my own hands. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


LOL!!!


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>



I agree with you. I don’t Kondo all my stuff in one time. I do it as I feel I want/need to. I buy stuff with the idea of using them until they die or until they fall apart or I die. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] (Because of our lack of return/refund policy here, I can’t afford to make many mistakes. Now, many stores start to have these policies in place, but it becomes a habit already. So, I’d say there’ll be a phase I went on a spree, but everything will have its place before I pay and bring them home.) Do I have clutter? Yes, I do. But it’s at the level I’m tolerable. If it’s overwhelm, I clean up and get rid of them, then perhaps even stop buying. That’s how I deal. But everytime, even before the Kondo method becomes popular, I believe that everything has a soul and because of that, I thank them for their help in making me happy while we were together.


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I completely agree! We clean out spaces when they need it. There is no reason to do the whole house at once.
> 
> I have several display cabinets. They would look sad with only a few things in them, and the room would look bare without the cabinets.
> 
> I'm not going to say goodbye and thank my things when I'm done with them. They are inanimate objects!
> 
> I think it is wasteful to get rid of things in order to achieve a state of minimalism, just for the sake of being minimalist. It makes more sense to me to use my things to the utmost. It makes me happy to know I have gotten maximum value out of the things I own.
> 
> The other day I was reading a thread where a woman was complaining that she loved things neat and tidy, and her husband liked to stock up on things and not clean up after himself. I consider myself to be the accumulator in our house and my husband is the minimalist. He has very few clothes. He would rather wear a few shirts until they wear out, only buying more when those are gone, than have 15 shirts he could rotate. The other day as we were leaving the grocery store, he said, "Oh, I forgot to get Dr. Pepper!" I said, "Don't we have a couple of cases at home?" He said, "Yes, but I like to stock up so I don't have to worry about running out."  I was so happy we were on the same page.



I agree on not getting rid of thing in the sake of becoming minimalism as it’s fashionable. I don’t see the point, unless you really want to go that route and there will be no regret later. Then, I’ll cheer you up all,the way coz everyone deserve the lifestyle they want.


----------



## muchstuff

Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>



Oh Lord, this whole thing about your items having to "spark joy" makes me want to heave (sorry, not trying to deride anyone who found this to be a good thing). I have many things that don't make my eyes light up every time I see them but that are necessary/handy/occasionally used/etc. 
 I've never been able to understand why this became such a big deal. I guess of you're a hoarder and this has helped then its worthwhile but I've always decluttered as I go...the agony of deciding if something "sparks joy", getting rid of it,  then realizing six months later that you really should have kept it just doesn't work for me.
Please, don't throw things at me if you're a big Marie Kondo fan...


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey All!
> 
> We’re almost at the start of the new year. So it’s time for our first bag challenges! I’m reposting the ones we have cued up for January!  I’ll do so again on 1/1.
> 
> (For those of you who are new to the thread, we do monthly challenges as a way of having fun with and focusing on our current collections. It helps us to remember, enjoy and appreciate what we have so that we aren’t as tempted to purchase new bags.
> 
> Participation is completely voluntary. Pick one, two, all or none.  No peer pressure. This is just a fun thing to do as you see fit!  If you do participate, we love to see photos as you go along but, again, even those aren’t required. We’re pretty flexible around here. Lol! )
> 
> *** January Challenges ***
> 
> • New Year, New Bag - Wear your three newest bags at least twice this month
> 
> • Love it or List it - Several people plan to sell bags. Pick one on the bubble and wear it a few times. If it’s not love by Jan 31, commit to selling or donating it.
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge - Wear at least 10 bags one time this month to help you rotate (we did 15 in the past but I’m lowering the number so more people can participate and to take into consideration extreme weather in some regions)
> 
> • Color Challenge - Pick a color and wear all the bags you have in their color at least once this month. (Starting in Feb, the color will be based on the birthstone for the month. But since Jan is garnet and we recently did red, I’m leaving the color up to you to chose this month.)
> 
> • Reverse Love it or List it - Pick a bag that you aren’t sure you want to sell. Place it in an inconvenient spot in your home where you don’t readily see it and can even have the opportunity to forget it. If after 4 months you haven’t reached for it, commit to selling it.


I'm a little late to do January but is there a challenge for February yet?


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> I agree on not getting rid of thing in the sake of becoming minimalism as it’s fashionable. I don’t see the point, unless you really want to go that route and there will be no regret later. Then, I’ll cheer you up all,the way coz everyone deserve the lifestyle they want.


See this this where I’m an oddball. I despise clutter and but, I am not hardly a minimalist. I enthusiastically support those who are because we’re all different. But, I like variety and change and new so I enjoy having a number of things in categories I love. 

I just don’t want “extra”. If I’m not using and / or enjoying it then it needs to go.  And, what I have needs to be orderly and in its place. 

So I’m in the middle...sorta. 


muchstuff said:


> Oh Lord, this whole thing about your items having to "spark joy" makes me want to heave (sorry, not trying to deride anyone who found this to be a good thing). I have many things that don't make my eyes light up every time I see them but that are necessary/handy/occasionally used/etc.
> I've never been able to understand why this became such a big deal. I guess of you're a hoarder and this has helped then its worthwhile but I've always decluttered as I go...the agony of deciding if something "sparks joy", getting rid of it,  then realizing six months later that you really should have kept it just doesn't work for me.
> Please, don't throw things at me if you're a big Marie Kondo fan...


I totally get it. I felt much the same way at first. 

But, it’s not that fluffy. Lol! I’ve not yet read her book so, I’ll let those more knowledgeable correct me. But, from what I understand, her approach is that things should fall in one of _two_ categories, one being those things that spark joy and the second being those that are necessary and functional. So, she would probably say people should keep things like ironing boards, lawn mowers and floss because they serve a real need even if there is no “joy sparking” when using them. But, for everything that is optional, we should only choose items that spark joy or in other words make us happy. 

This thought process was useful for me because while I’d spend a looooot of time trying to get the perfect things for others, I would too often buy things for myself because they were on sale / easily accessible and serviceable. When
I heard of the “spark joy” thing and thought about it, I realized I was cheating myself. Beyond the aforementioned category of necessary functional things, why not have every other thing, experience, moment (dare I say person), etc. I bring into my life be flat out, make me giggle, amazing? Why compromise?  

When I started actually thinking about it that way, it was transformational but, admittedly, a hard standard to hold. (I have to say I started this process before I heard of Ms. Kondo. Her principles gave a little bit of structure to what I had already started doing.) The more I move in that direction, the happier I am. So, I push myself. 

Like with my loungewear. I have a thing for Hello Kitty. (Hello Kitty, Star Trek, Sparkly things, and the color pink. Yes, I am a big kid! LOL!) I finally said - stop the dumb stuff. I want Hello Kitty socks. So, Mr. S buys them for me in colors to coodinate with my grown up girl lounge wear.  I’m soooooo happy toddling around my house in my HK socks! Ok. I admit it. I even wear them out and about when I’m wearing boots.  A little thing but, more happy!


muchstuff said:


> I'm a little late to do January but is there a challenge for February yet?


We have a couple that were suggested - and I need to figure out where I wrote them down.   If you have a suggestion let me know. And if someone else has suggested one, please remind me!!!! 

But, don’t forget, we are going to be doing our color weeks starting in Feb! 

When we have our challenges and color week info, I’ll ask the moderator to switch out our tagged post.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> See this this where I’m an oddball. I despise clutter and but, I am not hardly a minimalist. I enthusiastically support those who are because we’re all different. But, I like variety and change and new so I enjoy having a number of things in categories I love.
> 
> I just don’t want “extra”. If I’m not using and / or enjoying it then it needs to go.  And, what I have needs to be orderly and in its place.
> 
> So I’m in the middle...sorta.
> I totally get it. I felt much the same way at first.
> 
> But, it’s not that fluffy. Lol! I’ve not yet read her book so, I’ll let those more knowledgeable correct me. But, from what I understand, her approach is that things should fall in one of _two_ categories, one being those things that spark joy and the second being those that are necessary and functional. So, she would probably say people should keep things like ironing boards, lawn mowers and floss because they serve a real need even if there is no “joy sparking” when using them. But, for everything that is optional, we should only choose items that spark joy or in other words make us happy.
> 
> This thought process was useful for me because while I’d spend a looooot of time trying to get the perfect things for others, I would too often buy things for myself because they were on sale / easily accessible and serviceable. When
> I heard of the “spark joy” thing and thought about it, I realized I was cheating myself. Beyond the aforementioned category of necessary functional things, why not have every other thing, experience, moment (dare I say person), etc. I bring into my life be flat out, make me giggle, amazing? Why compromise?
> 
> When I started actually thinking about it that way, it was transformational but, admittedly, a hard standard to hold. (I have to say I started this process before I heard of Ms. Kondo. Her principles gave a little bit of structure to what I had already started doing.) The more I move in that direction, the happier I am. So, I push myself.
> 
> Like with my loungewear. I have a thing for Hello Kitty. (Hello Kitty, Star Trek, Sparkly things, and the color pink. Yes, I am a big kid! LOL!) I finally said - stop the dumb stuff. I want Hello Kitty socks. So, Mr. S buys them for me in colors to coodinate with my grown up girl lounge wear.  I’m soooooo happy toddling around my house in my HK socks! Ok. I admit it. I even wear them out and about when I’m wearing boots.  A little thing but, more happy!
> We have a couple that were suggested - and I need to figure out where I wrote them down.   If you have a suggestion let me know. And if someone else has suggested one, please remind me!!!!
> 
> But, don’t forget, we are going to be doing our color weeks starting in Feb!
> 
> When we have our challenges and color week info, I’ll ask the moderator to switch out our tagged post.


In February, I believe one of the challenges was carrying all our red bags. I think I'm going to do both red and pink. Actually I usually do that every February anyway.

One of my own challenges will be to carry small bags at least 3 times each month.


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> I know this is a very late to ask, but how’s everything, DC? I hope you didn’t lose the power and all animals stay safe.


Thank you! We got lucky this time and kept the power. It was -3 degrees so I am very happy.


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> Thank you! I did rehab it. I usually rehab most vintage Coach. It looked a lot worse in the listing photos. All it needed was a bath and conditioning. I polished the hardware and colored the edges of the strap. There weren't any stains.



Such a good job you did there!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors.
> 
> I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317748
> 
> But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
> Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not.
> 
> I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag.
> 
> The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy.
> 
> Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen.
> View attachment 4317743
> 
> The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color.
> 
> With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me.
> 
> I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.



If you really decide to die it, go with what’ll make your heart sing. Re-dying isn’t good for the leather. If you think you love pink and want pink, I’d say pink.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve actually had two Chanel bags and a Chanel card case dyed but all to their original color. My grey jumbo was preloved and arrived horribly scratched (not as described by Reebonz. They were horrible to deal with. The bag took weeks to get to me, they said it came with the dust bag and it didn’t and the bag was supposed to be lien new and showed up looking like it had been used as a football. Their customer service was slippery and I had to fight to get a tiny partial refund to pay for the refurbishing.) I kept it because the ‘07 bijoux chain is hard to find and the bag was otherwise in great condition. Here are photos. It was perfectly restored by Leather Surgeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317869
> View attachment 4317870
> View attachment 4317871
> View attachment 4317872
> View attachment 4317873
> 
> And the final product.
> View attachment 4317874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my gold Boy touched up on the edges by Leather Surgeons to look brand new.
> 
> More dying: I have a pink Chanel card case that I cleaned to aggressively after dye transfer from jeans  so I also had that recolored.
> 
> Lastly I had the top flap of the currently-in-play ivory bag re-colored as it was also preloved and came in with sun fading on the top flap. Leather Pros did the wonderful work on the last two items.
> 
> These experiences turned out really well. (Though the stress made me much less likely to buy preloved bags.)
> 
> So, I feel pretty comfortable that the bag can be dyed well in a non metallic color.
> 
> I’m just wondering if the contrast with the interior would be too much for a navy. And, I’m open to hearing if another color may be even prettier.



I think they did an amazing job on your bag. You should use them again.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh Lord, this whole thing about your items having to "spark joy" makes me want to heave (sorry, not trying to deride anyone who found this to be a good thing). I have many things that don't make my eyes light up every time I see them but that are necessary/handy/occasionally used/etc.
> I've never been able to understand why this became such a big deal. I guess of you're a hoarder and this has helped then its worthwhile but I've always decluttered as I go...the agony of deciding if something "sparks joy", getting rid of it,  then realizing six months later that you really should have kept it just doesn't work for me.
> Please, don't throw things at me if you're a big Marie Kondo fan...


i'll stand by you!


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> I am rather frustrated myself. My new silver backpack arrived complete with perfume smell and tag removed and tucked in a pocket. I paid full retail for it so I am not a happy camper. I even sold my leopard one before hand so it would be one in one out. Ugh!



Can you send them back and ask for exchange?


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I think you are right in that Leather Surgeons won’t change the color (or any other element of a Chanel. But, I sent them the email just in case.
> 
> With the texture change, this could be a positive. The soft nature of the bag is really soft. I’d like it to be a bit firmer. And, unlike with my lamb bags, I’m not as maniacal about hand feel of the leather.
> 
> I think that if I go into this expecting a visually beautiful result with some significant loss in softness of texture that my expectations can be met.
> 
> But, yea. Selling and buying something else doesn’t make sense to me on this bag. I would lose perhaps $500 then have to spend $3-5K to get another Chanel I would be happy with (I’m lucky I like single flaps which are less expensive because they aren’t only available preloved).  So I could be out $3500-$5500 and have the buying and hunting hassle factors. I’d be out of pocket even more if I got a Boy Bag. Alternatively, I could spend $200, recolor the bag and be genuinely happy with it. So it seems worth the risk.



Actually, a pink single flap Chanel with bijoux chain does exist. I think it’s a hot pink even. (Hot pink according to the name. Kind of the pink you posted according to my memory) if you’re not in a hurry, maybe you can wait and see if one will pop up. I’ve seen a couple of times. But that’s quite some time already.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Update on the dying.
> 
> • As @mimi_buckley mentioned, Leather Surgeons won’t dye a bag a different color.
> • Lovinmybags can do the navy with a metallic sheen for $550.
> • Leather Pros can do navy with a metallic sheen for $250.
> 
> I’ve dealt with LP before on 2 Handbag dye efforts and been pleased with Mark’s work _(Mark was the one who dyed this bag’s top flap as it had SNAD sun damage fading on the flap when I received it from TheRealReal. Never would I deal with TRR again.) _So, it’s a no brainer to send to him to dye.
> 
> He can also reinforce the structure for an additional $120. This is where I’m not sure. It’s meant to be a soft flap but it’s doesn’t just look soft to me. It looks tired. I’m thinking I should do that as well. (??)



The bijoux chain was released twice. One with a harder “structure” than another. I think your ivory is from a softer year.


----------



## ksuromax

i've been quite busy (conference, meetings, etc) but i rotated my bags and already met my Jan goal - 10 bags used minimum 2 times each, 3 of them were my latest scores, and i even repeated some again, e.g. this!


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> Oh, that is a lovely RM feed bag! I have eyed the Hermes Evelyne and the RM feed bag, such convenient crossbodies but not purchasing anything for now...
> 
> Checking in, I just finished the New Year, New Bag challenge, using my last 3 purchases 2 times each, yay!
> 
> And along with the discussion of getting a bag painted, I wanted to share edge painting I did, to make a bag I own new again...I didn't like the unfinished edges of the handles of a leather tote bag from Etsy, so I painted them with leather paint and then a top coat to waterproof...here are before and after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319236
> View attachment 4319238



You did such a great job!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> In February, I believe one of the challenges was carrying all our red bags. I think I'm going to do both red and pink. Actually I usually do that every February anyway.
> 
> One of my own challenges will be to carry small bags at least 3 times each month.


Actually, since we did red in December, I was going to start doing the color challenge based on the birthstone of the month which would be amethyst or purple for Feb.  But, I’m happy to repeat red! 

And we can do a different version of our old Extreme Team challenge where we wear our 3 biggest or 3 smallest (non special use) bags at least 2x each. You will be a super achiever at 3x. 

I’m going to do Money Matters where we pick 3 bags that are our most expensive and / or have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x. I want to keep getting happy wear out of the bags that cost us an arm and a leg.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> i've been quite busy (conference, meetings, etc) but i rotated my bags and already met my Jan goal - 10 bags used minimum 2 times each, 3 of them were my latest scores, and i even repeated some again, e.g. this!


YESSSS baguette in a bag!! This is what all bags should be used for [emoji23]


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! We got lucky this time and kept the power. It was -3 degrees so I am very happy.



I’m glad to hear you’re ok. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> Actually, a pink single flap Chanel with bijoux chain does exist. I think it’s a hot pink even. (Hot pink according to the name. Kind of the pink you posted according to my memory) if you’re not in a hurry, maybe you can wait and see if one will pop up. I’ve seen a couple of times. But that’s quite some time already.


I’ve seen the pink version. It didn’t make me excited which is why I’d want to do a slightly different shade or do the navy.


vink said:


> The bijoux chain was released twice. One with a harder “structure” than another. I think your ivory is from a softer year.


Its is. It’s from ‘08 which is when they did the tightly coiled bijoux chain and softer structure. The other year that they did a “bijoux” chain was the year before in ‘07 (they also did a hybrid that year. I’ve onlu seen it in pics and am not sure why they call it a hybrid because it looks like the “regular” ‘07 chain) It was a slightly different chain more open with the contouring that I presume was to remove weight.The grey lamb I just showed because of the great dye job LS did, was from that year. I GREATLY prefer earlier model. More structure and prettier (IMO) chain. It’s just like the chain on most of the Dioramas.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve seen the pink version. It didn’t make me excited which is why I’d want to do a slightly different shade or do the navy.
> Its is. It’s from ‘08 which is when they did the tightly coiled bijoux chain and softer structure. The other year that they did a “bijoux” chain was the year before in ‘07. And it was a slightly different chain more open with the contouring that I presume was to remove weight.The grey lamb I just showed because of the great dye job LS did, was from that year. I GREATLY prefer earlier model. More structure and prettier (IMO) chain. It’s just like the chain on most of the Dioramas.



Then, I think you made the right decision. [emoji1360]


----------



## Sparkletastic

@vink - On the bijoux chains didn’t Chanel do it multiple years on the reissue? I haven’t ever wanted the reissue l so I’m not familiar with its iterations.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> @vink - On the bijoux chains didn’t Chanel do it multiple years on the reissue? I haven’t ever wanted the reissue l so I’m not familiar with its iterations.



The original 2.55 came with the chain without intertwined leather, just like what you’d see on reissue today. (Basically same bag. Karl discontinued it in the pursuit of his classic flap, then reintroduced it again so it’s called reissue.) So, if by bijoux chain, you mean the chain without intertwined leather, that’s normal for reissue. I think I have seen some seasonal where it came with an intertwined leather chain though, but that’s not a released for every year. I think I’ve seen a seasonal single flap reissue more often. [emoji16] 

Actually, I like reissue a lot. It’s very carefree with aged calf leather and minimal logo. I think it’s a really classy bag. Although I have more classic than reissue, it’s just because Chanel tends to release classics in a prettier colors and leave reissue to a boring black. And that’s why my top wishlist bag is that 2-tone reissue. [emoji4]


----------



## essiedub

muchstuff said:


> Oh Lord, this whole thing about your items having to "spark joy" makes me want to heave (sorry, not trying to deride anyone who found this to be a good thing). I have many things that don't make my eyes light up every time I see them but that are necessary/handy/occasionally used/etc.
> I've never been able to understand why this became such a big deal. I guess of you're a hoarder and this has helped then its worthwhile but I've always decluttered as I go...the agony of deciding if something "sparks joy", getting rid of it,  then realizing six months later that you really should have kept it just doesn't work for me.
> Please, don't throw things at me if you're a big Marie Kondo fan...



I was with you on the “spark joy” eye roll...until I tried it.  There are so many items that are just “meh,” some that are “ugh,” and some that are “ooh I love you!”  

I’ll give you an example.  Functional, solid color T-shirt’s are my best example of “meh”...so many because it’s essentially my “uniform” (that I use as base for my scarves, because I’m not creative enough to use other types of tops..but that’s another discussion) I picked each of them up: most were “eh..it’s ok” and then there was the one T-shirt that was an “ooh aah”... perfect fit, great linen fabric, and made me feel good when iI wore it. That was the “aha” moment. Why not keep those and get rid of the “not quite right ones”. It seems so obvious now. I  got rid of 75% of my clothes. I still have some “ooh aah” items for my imaginary lifestyle..honestly those should go but they “spark joy” so ...

Anyway if you’re going to consider a wardrobe downsizing, try picking each one up and see what emotion comes up. There’s bound to be one.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> See this this where I’m an oddball. I despise clutter and but, I am not hardly a minimalist. I enthusiastically support those who are because we’re all different. But, I like variety and change and new so I enjoy having a number of things in categories I love.
> 
> *I just don’t want “extra”. If I’m not using and / or enjoying it then it needs to go.  And, what I have needs to be orderly and in its place. *
> 
> So I’m in the middle...sorta.
> I totally get it. I felt much the same way at first.
> 
> But, it’s not that fluffy. Lol! I’ve not yet read her book so, I’ll let those more knowledgeable correct me. But, from what I understand, her approach is that things should fall in one of _two_ categories, one being those things that spark joy and the second being those that are necessary and functional. So, she would probably say people should keep things like ironing boards, lawn mowers and floss because they serve a real need even if there is no “joy sparking” when using them. But, for everything that is optional, we should only choose items that spark joy or in other words make us happy.
> 
> This thought process was useful for me because while I’d spend a looooot of time trying to get the perfect things for others, I would too often buy things for myself because they were on sale / easily accessible and serviceable. When
> I heard of the “spark joy” thing and thought about it, I realized I was cheating myself. Beyond the aforementioned category of necessary functional things, why not have every other thing, experience, moment (dare I say person), etc. I bring into my life be flat out, make me giggle, amazing? Why compromise?
> 
> When I started actually thinking about it that way, it was transformational but, admittedly, a hard standard to hold. (I have to say I started this process before I heard of Ms. Kondo. Her principles gave a little bit of structure to what I had already started doing.) The more I move in that direction, the happier I am. So, I push myself.
> 
> Like with my loungewear. I have a thing for Hello Kitty. (Hello Kitty, Star Trek, Sparkly things, and the color pink. Yes, I am a big kid! LOL!) I finally said - stop the dumb stuff. I want Hello Kitty socks. So, Mr. S buys them for me in colors to coodinate with my grown up girl lounge wear.  I’m soooooo happy toddling around my house in my HK socks! Ok. I admit it. I even wear them out and about when I’m wearing boots.  A little thing but, more happy!
> We have a couple that were suggested - and I need to figure out where I wrote them down.   If you have a suggestion let me know. And if someone else has suggested one, please remind me!!!!
> 
> But, don’t forget, we are going to be doing our color weeks starting in Feb!
> 
> When we have our challenges and color week info, I’ll ask the moderator to switch out our tagged post.



I appreciate the nuance you captured! My tendencies are the same - including the pink and HK, btw.  
With that in mind, my weekend plans include (re) tackling some ebaying. I have clothes which don't fit but are worth ebaying, even if for a pittance, just to get them out of here and provide someone with a bargain.



whateve said:


> In February, I believe one of the challenges was carrying all our red bags. I think I'm going to do both red and pink. Actually I usually do that every February anyway.
> 
> One of my own challenges will be to carry small bags at least 3 times each month.


Love your small bags challenge! I have been thinking about this, as I've been using my work bags on the weekends during this very busy time. It doesn't take all that long to switch bags and my smaller ones deserve some wears.



dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! We got lucky this time and kept the power. It was -3 degrees so I am very happy.


Glad to hear this! Hope you continue to stay warm and safe.



ksuromax said:


> i've been quite busy (conference, meetings, etc) but i rotated my bags and already met my Jan goal - 10 bags used minimum 2 times each, 3 of them were my latest scores, and i even repeated some again, e.g. this!


How awesome! Loving that you are not too precious about your gorgeous collection!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i've been quite busy (conference, meetings, etc) but i rotated my bags and already met my Jan goal - 10 bags used minimum 2 times each, 3 of them were my latest scores, and i even repeated some again, e.g. this!


My favorite Cabat! Funny thing is I didn’t think I was a Cabat gal.


----------



## ksuromax

pdxhb said:


> How awesome! Loving that you are not too precious about your gorgeous collection!





Rhl2987 said:


> YESSSS baguette in a bag!! This is what all bags should be used for [emoji23]


Bags are made to be used
I appreciate all, the bag, and the bread  
BV Cabat was inspired by the woven baskets Italian ladies were using for grocery shopping on a market day. I always remember that, and i like using my 'market basket' for its direct purpose


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> My favorite Cabat! Funny thing is I didn’t think I was a Cabat gal.


oh, i always knew i needed one (at least) and i would get there one day! 
now i have 4!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Re: KonMari:


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Oh Lord, this whole thing about your items having to "spark joy" makes me want to heave (sorry, not trying to deride anyone who found this to be a good thing). I have many things that don't make my eyes light up every time I see them but that are necessary/handy/occasionally used/etc.
> I've never been able to understand why this became such a big deal. I guess of you're a hoarder and this has helped then its worthwhile but I've always decluttered as I go...the agony of deciding if something "sparks joy", getting rid of it,  then realizing six months later that you really should have kept it just doesn't work for me.
> Please, don't throw things at me if you're a big Marie Kondo fan...



I completely agree with you, except, my bags better darn well spark joy or their taking a ride to the reseller.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> oh, i always knew i needed one (at least) and i would get there one day!
> now i have 4!


Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

update on the new member of the family  
Snowflake and GG
0.7 kg and 7 kg 
(well, she was 0.7 when we got her, now after a few days of being fed properly she probably gained a bit, but still... )


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Re: KonMari:


LOL!!  Yes, this! 


Nibb said:


> I completely agree with you, except, my bags better darn well spark joy or their taking a ride to the reseller.


AMEN!


----------



## Annabel Lee

essiedub said:


> I was with you on the “spark joy” eye roll...until I tried it.  There are so many items that are just “meh,” some that are “ugh,” and some that are “ooh I love you!”
> 
> I’ll give you an example.  Functional, solid color T-shirt’s are my best example of “meh”...so many because it’s essentially my “uniform” (that I use as base for my scarves, because I’m not creative enough to use other types of tops..but that’s another discussion) I picked each of them up: most were “eh..it’s ok” and then there was the one T-shirt that was an “ooh aah”... perfect fit, great linen fabric, and made me feel good when iI wore it. That was the “aha” moment. Why not keep those and get rid of the “not quite right ones”. It seems so obvious now. I  got rid of 75% of my clothes. I still have some “ooh aah” items for my imaginary lifestyle..honestly those should go but they “spark joy” so ...
> 
> Anyway if you’re going to consider a wardrobe downsizing, try picking each one up and see what emotion comes up. There’s bound to be one.



Yes! I know just what you mean on something being good enough until you experience how having the perfect one feels. 



ksuromax said:


> update on the new member of the family
> Snowflake and GG
> 0.7 kg and 7 kg
> (well, she was 0.7 when we got her, now after a few days of being fed properly she probably gained a bit, but still... )


Be still, my heart! These two are so cute.


----------



## Sparkletastic

The “dying my ivory Chanel” plot thickens! 
Here is my bag again for reference 


First, it seems that this model (the single flap jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain)  _did_ come in navy.  And... I’m not loving it. 


I’m thinking the real issue is that as much as I like the chain, the soft structure isn’t working for me.  To me, they look tired v. the regular, more structured flap. 

Second, Gerry from Leather Surgeons actually called me. He was extremely concerned about me dying the bag. He said there is just no good, professional way to change the color of the bags. Restore, yes. Recolor, no. 

Plus, he said that the serial numbers in the bag correspond not only to style and season but, also color. So, if down the road I tried to resell my bag, Chanel could come after me for selling a fake - even though it’s an authentic bag. And, he mentioned they are doing much more of this on the individual level. 

He said he could add a bit of structure to the bag but, since it’s meant to be soft, he wouldn’t be able to do much. 

Sooooooo... 

With all that...

I’m not going to dye or restructure the bag. It is what it is. 

It’s a gorgeous bag in top condition. So, I’m going to try wearing it through the spring. If I don’t fall completely in love, I’m going to sell it and put the money towards a bag that will make me incredibly happy. 

That brings me back to the bijoux chains. I _*adore*_ the ‘07 chain and would *love* another sf jumbo with that chain. Plus this model of single flap came in the most amazing lambskin - puffy and durable. But I have this one in gunmetal grey. Do I need black in this style? Any color is hard to find. So we’ll see. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



@vink. The reissue typically has a different bijoux chain which I don’t like at all. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 That plus the softer styling and the fact that it’s often in leather with an aged finish is why I’ve never been drawn to the bag. 

But, I could have sworn I’ve seen some reissues with the ‘07 bijoux chain. Then I remembered I read a thread a while ago talking about the chains. And, _this_ is the hybrid. Evidently, in ‘07 Chanel also put this limited bijoux chain on some reissues. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So, I’ve learned a lot today. Lol!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> update on the new member of the family
> Snowflake and GG
> 0.7 kg and 7 kg
> (well, she was 0.7 when we got her, now after a few days of being fed properly she probably gained a bit, but still... )


So adorable!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> update on the new member of the family
> Snowflake and GG
> 0.7 kg and 7 kg
> (well, she was 0.7 when we got her, now after a few days of being fed properly she probably gained a bit, but still... )


Oh they’re soooooo cute. It’s great the baby kitten was accepted so quickly.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Actually, since we did red in December, I was going to start doing the color challenge based on the birthstone of the month which would be amethyst or purple for Feb.  But, I’m happy to repeat red!
> 
> And we can do a different version of our old Extreme Team challenge where we wear our 3 biggest or 3 smallest (non special use) bags at least 2x each. You will be a super achiever at 3x.
> 
> I’m going to do Money Matters where we pick 3 bags that are our most expensive and / or have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x. I want to keep getting happy wear out of the bags that cost us an arm and a leg.


I can do purple! I was thinking of doing it along with red and pink anyway. I just bought a purple bag so I was going to carry it anyway.

Money matters sounds good! Funny, I was thinking about carrying my cheapest bags because they don't have a resale value. But I'd lose more money if I sold the expensive ones, so they should be carried more.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> The “dying my ivory Chanel” plot thickens!
> Here is my bag again for reference
> View attachment 4321270
> 
> First, it seems that this model (the single flap jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain)  _did_ come in navy.  And... I’m not loving it.
> View attachment 4321253
> 
> I’m thinking the real issue is that as much as I like the chain, the soft structure isn’t working for me.  To me, they look tired v. the regular, more structured flap.
> 
> Second, Gerry from Leather Surgeons actually called me. He was extremely concerned about me dying the bag. He said there is just no good, professional way to change the color of the bags. Restore, yes. Recolor, no.
> 
> Plus, he said that the serial numbers in the bag correspond not only to style and season but, also color. So, if down the road I tried to resell my bag, Chanel could come after me for selling a fake - even though it’s an authentic bag. And, he mentioned they are doing much more of this on the individual level.
> 
> He said he could add a bit of structure to the bag but, since it’s meant to be soft, he wouldn’t be able to do much.
> 
> Sooooooo...
> 
> With all that...
> 
> I’m not going to dye or restructure the bag. It is what it is.
> 
> It’s a gorgeous bag in top condition. So, I’m going to try wearing it through the spring. If I don’t fall completely in love, I’m going to sell it and put the money towards a bag that will make me incredibly happy.
> 
> That brings me back to the bijoux chains. I _*adore*_ the ‘07 chain and would *love* another sf jumbo with that chain. Plus this model of single flap came in the most amazing lambskin - puffy and durable. But I have this one in gunmetal grey. Do I need black in this style? Any color is hard to find. So we’ll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321269
> 
> @vink. The reissue typically has a different bijoux chain which I don’t like at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That plus the softer styling and the fact that it’s often in leather with an aged finish is why I’ve never been drawn to the bag.
> 
> But, I could have sworn I’ve seen some reissues with the ‘07 bijoux chain. Then I remembered I read a thread a while ago talking about the chains. And, _this_ is the hybrid. Evidently, in ‘07 Chanel also put this limited bijoux chain on some reissues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321300
> 
> So, I’ve learned a lot today. Lol!


What a journey! It’s so good that he called you to share his concern rather than diving in a making a big mistake! That is the kind of customer service that would keep me coming back to a business.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Actually, since we did red in December, I was going to start doing the color challenge based on the birthstone of the month which would be amethyst or purple for Feb.  But, I’m happy to repeat red!
> 
> And we can do a different version of our old Extreme Team challenge where we wear our 3 biggest or 3 smallest (non special use) bags at least 2x each. You will be a super achiever at 3x.
> 
> I’m going to do Money Matters where we pick 3 bags that are our most expensive and / or have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x. I want to keep getting happy wear out of the bags that cost us an arm and a leg.


Can the challenges be posted in that big yellow box at the top of the thread, the way you did for the January challenges? That's been so useful! (I'm sure there's a technical name for what you did. I just don't know it...)


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bags are made to be used
> I appreciate all, the bag, and the bread
> *BV Cabat was inspired by the woven baskets Italian ladies were using for grocery shopping on a market day. I always remember that, and i like using my 'market basket' for its direct purpose*


I never knew that! What a terrific backstory.


----------



## ElainePG

Nibb said:


> I completely agree with you, except, *my bags better darn well spark joy* or their taking a ride to the reseller.


Same with my Hermès scarves! And that's why I downsized my collection last fall. Ten went off to a trusted consignor (who has already re-homed four of them) and now I know that whichever scarf I grab is going to make me happy!


----------



## whateve

I'm almost convinced this bag isn't black but I carried it today just to be sure I carry all my black bags this month. It is extreme vintage Coach, probably from the early 1970s. I think it might actually be navy. It looks a lot lighter IRL.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Can the challenges be posted in that big yellow box at the top of the thread, the way you did for the January challenges? That's been so useful! (I'm sure there's a technical name for what you did. I just don't know it...)


I didn’t do it. One of our wonderful moderators did it for us. I was going to ask that they switch it out for us when I make a summary post.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> I'm almost convinced this bag isn't black but I carried it today just to be sure I carry all my black bags this month. It is extreme vintage Coach, probably from the early 1970s. I think it might actually be navy. It looks a lot lighter IRL.


This is a great design! Do you know the name/has it shown up in any of the ads or catalog pages you have? I’m so curious!


----------



## LuvNLux

whateve said:


> I'm almost convinced this bag isn't black but I carried it today just to be sure I carry all my black bags this month. It is extreme vintage Coach, probably from the early 1970s. I think it might actually be navy. It looks a lot lighter IRL.



So that is made from the great heavy sturdy leather that they used to use back then.  Nice!  I have a few vintage Coach bags from that time that I will never sell!  Practically indestructible!


----------



## whateve

pdxhb said:


> This is a great design! Do you know the name/has it shown up in any of the ads or catalog pages you have? I’m so curious!


Thanks! I've never found it in a catalog. That's true for most of my pre-creed bags. I don't think I've ever seen one just like it.


LuvNLux said:


> So that is made from the great heavy sturdy leather that they used to use back then.  Nice!  I have a few vintage Coach bags from that time that I will never sell!  Practically indestructible!


This is one from the Bonnie Cashin era with the metal tag. It is in fantastic condition for its age.

I think that besides making sure I carry small bags a few times a month, I'm going to challenge myself to carry vintage bags two times a month.


----------



## catsinthebag

It’s been a crazy week and I’m hopelessly behind again! We lost heat on Monday when it was literally 4 degrees out ... our boiler quit late in the afternoon and by the time our plumber got to our house and figured out what the problem was, it was too late to get the part needed to fix it. So even with space heaters, it was a very chilly night! It was working by noon on Tuesday, but the whole thing left me feeling exhausted for the rest of the week! 

I’ve been reading along and liking posts, but haven’t had time to really answer. Have been reading with interest everyone’s thoughts on the Kondo method and the value (or not) of being a minimalist. I have a couple of premiere designer bags that hardly get used, but I’ve realized lately that I simply don’t feel like selling them! For one thing, I go through phases with my bags and sometimes won’t wear something for a long time, then rediscover it and fall back in love (or if not love, at least appreciation!). The other thing is, there isn’t anything I urgently want right now, so I don't feel the need to get rid of something to fund, or make room for, something else. 

I have been thinking of bringing some non-premier bags that don’t get used at all to local consignment, but I’m also don’t know that Jan/Feb is the best time to do that. Are certain seasons (besides Christmas) better for consigning?


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> The “dying my ivory Chanel” plot thickens!
> Here is my bag again for reference
> View attachment 4321270
> 
> First, it seems that this model (the single flap jumbo with ‘08 bijoux chain)  _did_ come in navy.  And... I’m not loving it.
> View attachment 4321253
> 
> I’m thinking the real issue is that as much as I like the chain, the soft structure isn’t working for me.  To me, they look tired v. the regular, more structured flap.
> 
> Second, Gerry from Leather Surgeons actually called me. He was extremely concerned about me dying the bag. He said there is just no good, professional way to change the color of the bags. Restore, yes. Recolor, no.
> 
> Plus, he said that the serial numbers in the bag correspond not only to style and season but, also color. So, if down the road I tried to resell my bag, Chanel could come after me for selling a fake - even though it’s an authentic bag. And, he mentioned they are doing much more of this on the individual level.
> 
> He said he could add a bit of structure to the bag but, since it’s meant to be soft, he wouldn’t be able to do much.
> 
> Sooooooo...
> 
> With all that...
> 
> I’m not going to dye or restructure the bag. It is what it is.
> 
> It’s a gorgeous bag in top condition. So, I’m going to try wearing it through the spring. If I don’t fall completely in love, I’m going to sell it and put the money towards a bag that will make me incredibly happy.
> 
> That brings me back to the bijoux chains. I _*adore*_ the ‘07 chain and would *love* another sf jumbo with that chain. Plus this model of single flap came in the most amazing lambskin - puffy and durable. But I have this one in gunmetal grey. Do I need black in this style? Any color is hard to find. So we’ll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321269
> 
> @vink. The reissue typically has a different bijoux chain which I don’t like at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That plus the softer styling and the fact that it’s often in leather with an aged finish is why I’ve never been drawn to the bag.
> 
> But, I could have sworn I’ve seen some reissues with the ‘07 bijoux chain. Then I remembered I read a thread a while ago talking about the chains. And, _this_ is the hybrid. Evidently, in ‘07 Chanel also put this limited bijoux chain on some reissues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321300
> 
> So, I’ve learned a lot today. Lol!



Wow, that is really impressive that Gerry called you! It sounds like he gave you really good advice. I’ve always had doubts about dyeing bags because I’ve heard too many stories about how it changes the texture of the leather, making it rough and dry feeling. But I had no idea that the date code matches to the color of the bag and they could flag it as counterfeit! Anyway, with all this new knowledge, I totally agree that you should just leave the bag alone and eventually decide whether to love it or sell it.


----------



## catsinthebag

ksuromax said:


> update on the new member of the family
> Snowflake and GG
> 0.7 kg and 7 kg
> (well, she was 0.7 when we got her, now after a few days of being fed properly she probably gained a bit, but still... )



I think the caption for this should be “Two lucky kitties!”


----------



## catsinthebag

muchstuff said:


> Oh Lord, this whole thing about your items having to "spark joy" makes me want to heave (sorry, not trying to deride anyone who found this to be a good thing). I have many things that don't make my eyes light up every time I see them but that are necessary/handy/occasionally used/etc.
> I've never been able to understand why this became such a big deal. I guess of you're a hoarder and this has helped then its worthwhile but I've always decluttered as I go...the agony of deciding if something "sparks joy", getting rid of it,  then realizing six months later that you really should have kept it just doesn't work for me.
> Please, don't throw things at me if you're a big Marie Kondo fan...



I get it! But I also get the Spark Joy thing when it comes to the want-not-need purchases. It’s a good way to make sure you’re not just getting something because it’s “good enough “ or on sale. And also ascertaining whether something that used to spark joy in the past no longer works. 

The whole discussion made me think of this old quote from William Morris as a good way of summing it up:

*“Have nothing in your house* that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful.”


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> It’s been a crazy week and I’m hopelessly behind again! We lost heat on Monday when it was literally 4 degrees out ... our boiler quit late in the afternoon and by the time our plumber got to our house and figured out what the problem was, it was too late to get the part needed to fix it. So even with space heaters, it was a very chilly night! It was working by noon on Tuesday, but the whole thing left me feeling exhausted for the rest of the week!
> 
> I’ve been reading along and liking posts, but haven’t had time to really answer. Have been reading with interest everyone’s thoughts on the Kondo method and the value (or not) of being a minimalist. I have a couple of premiere designer bags that hardly get used, but I’ve realized lately that I simply don’t feel like selling them! For one thing, I go through phases with my bags and sometimes won’t wear something for a long time, then rediscover it and fall back in love (or if not love, at least appreciation!). The other thing is, there isn’t anything I urgently want right now, so I don't feel the need to get rid of something to fund, or make room for, something else.
> 
> I have been thinking of bringing some non-premier bags that don’t get used at all to local consignment, but I’m also don’t know that Jan/Feb is the best time to do that. Are certain seasons (besides Christmas) better for consigning?


Eeek, sorry to hear about your harrowing night in the cold without a boiler. I am glad it was fixed and you were home to address it so your pipes didn’t freeze.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Eeek, sorry to hear about your harrowing night in the cold without a boiler. I am glad it was fixed and you were home to address it so your pipes didn’t freeze.



Thanks. We had all the faucets on a drip/trickle so the pipes wouldn’t freeze. If we didn’t have pets, we probably would have checked into a hotel!


----------



## muchstuff

essiedub said:


> I was with you on the “spark joy” eye roll...until I tried it.  There are so many items that are just “meh,” some that are “ugh,” and some that are “ooh I love you!”
> 
> I’ll give you an example.  Functional, solid color T-shirt’s are my best example of “meh”...so many because it’s essentially my “uniform” (that I use as base for my scarves, because I’m not creative enough to use other types of tops..but that’s another discussion) I picked each of them up: most were “eh..it’s ok” and then there was the one T-shirt that was an “ooh aah”... perfect fit, great linen fabric, and made me feel good when iI wore it. That was the “aha” moment. Why not keep those and get rid of the “not quite right ones”. It seems so obvious now. I  got rid of 75% of my clothes. I still have some “ooh aah” items for my imaginary lifestyle..honestly those should go but they “spark joy” so ...
> 
> Anyway if you’re going to consider a wardrobe downsizing, try picking each one up and see what emotion comes up. There’s bound to be one.



If you get rid of all of your  meh tshirts what do you fry bacon in? [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

catsinthebag said:


> I get it! But I also get the Spark Joy thing when it comes to the want-not-need purchases. It’s a good way to make sure you’re not just getting something because it’s “good enough “ or on sale. And also ascertaining whether something that used to spark joy in the past no longer works.
> 
> The whole discussion made me think of this old quote from William Morris as a good way of summing it up:
> 
> *“Have nothing in your house* that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful.”



Actually a great sentiment but what if you and your DH disagree on what constitutes beauty? Or usefulness for that matter. (My kids are pretty useless when they come home, I’ll show them the quote [emoji23]).


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Actually a great sentiment but what if you and your DH disagree on what constitutes beauty? Or usefulness for that matter. (My kids are pretty useless when they come home, I’ll show them the quote [emoji23]).


I'm so lucky that my DH and I agree on most important things. Either he likes the same as me, or he doesn't care. He wouldn't have bought as many knickknacks or artwork as I did, but he doesn't mind what I got, and he loves the major furnishings. We don't always agree on what to eat though.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm so lucky that my DH and I agree on most important things. Either he likes the same as me, or he doesn't care. He wouldn't have bought as many knickknacks or artwork as I did, but he doesn't mind what I got, and he loves the major furnishings. We don't always agree on what to eat though.


We do agree on most stuff but he has a tendency to hang on to stuff I would get rid of, "just in case" we ever get that cabin in the woods somewhere...


----------



## essiedub

muchstuff said:


> If you get rid of all of your  meh tshirts what do you fry bacon in? [emoji23]


Haha! Those would be the corporate logo type T-shirt’s that I also use for gardening.


----------



## missie1

Miss a few days and I’m a hundred pages behind lol.  This thread moves....so I haven’t looked at any Kelly’s yet I have gotten sidetracked by jewelry purchases. I am currently working on my earrings. Who knew that ear piercings looks could consume so much time and money.  I got my ears pierced for second hole two weeks ago so I’m focusing on my stud game. Trying to keep it classy but fun.  Saw a few pair of Dior studs that seem fun but don’t know if I want to commit $500 bucks to them.  I already had 2 ctw solitaire studs and just got pair of 1.10 ctw for the second hole. I can’t try them both on yet so the wait is killing me.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm almost convinced this bag isn't black but I carried it today just to be sure I carry all my black bags this month. It is extreme vintage Coach, probably from the early 1970s. I think it might actually be navy. It looks a lot lighter IRL.


I love your bags. They all have such gorgeous leather.


----------



## dcooney4

How about we carry three of our oldest bags next month at least once.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> It’s been a crazy week and I’m hopelessly behind again! We lost heat on Monday when it was literally 4 degrees out ... our boiler quit late in the afternoon and by the time our plumber got to our house and figured out what the problem was, it was too late to get the part needed to fix it. So even with space heaters, it was a very chilly night! It was working by noon on Tuesday, but the whole thing left me feeling exhausted for the rest of the week!
> 
> I’ve been reading along and liking posts, but haven’t had time to really answer. Have been reading with interest everyone’s thoughts on the Kondo method and the value (or not) of being a minimalist. I have a couple of premiere designer bags that hardly get used, but I’ve realized lately that I simply don’t feel like selling them! For one thing, I go through phases with my bags and sometimes won’t wear something for a long time, then rediscover it and fall back in love (or if not love, at least appreciation!). The other thing is, there isn’t anything I urgently want right now, so I don't feel the need to get rid of something to fund, or make room for, something else.
> 
> I have been thinking of bringing some non-premier bags that don’t get used at all to local consignment, but I’m also don’t know that Jan/Feb is the best time to do that. Are certain seasons (besides Christmas) better for consigning?


I just checked my notes but last January and Feb my consignment shop sold 4 of my bags and a wallet . This Jan. she sold one bag so far, but also a bit of silver jewelry. It looks like march is when I sold nothing and then april it started again. I hope that helps.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> How about we carry three of our oldest bags next month at least once.



Ooh.. I like the idea.


----------



## franzibw

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, that is really impressive that Gerry called you! It sounds like he gave you really good advice. I’ve always had doubts about dyeing bags because I’ve heard too many stories about how it changes the texture of the leather, making it rough and dry feeling. But I had no idea that the date code matches to the color of the bag and they could flag it as counterfeit! Anyway, with all this new knowledge, I totally agree that you should just leave the bag alone and eventually decide whether to love it or sell it.



I had one bag dyed and don‘t really like the result. Most of it is my own fault, as I found it difficult to choose the right color out of little squares on the screen, and it turned out to be way more green than I expected it to be. I wanted it to be more of a medium grey. And the bag had piping in another structure and a bit different colour, which you don‘t really recognize now. The structure of the leather also feels different now.

Before (the blue faded out which is the reason why I did it):



After:



Now I don‘t really use it anymore, and must admit that DH was right when he said I shouldn‘t have it dyed...


----------



## franzibw

dcooney4 said:


> How about we carry three of our oldest bags next month at least once.



Great idea!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> How about we carry three of our oldest bags next month at least once.


 
and, maybe, a red decade for 5-15th Feb to celebrate CNY and V's Day??


----------



## dcooney4

Last of my burgundy bags Mulberry SBS in oxblood.


----------



## dcooney4

franzibw said:


> I had one bag dyed and don‘t really like the result. Most of it is my own fault, as I found it difficult to choose the right color out of little squares on the screen, and it turned out to be way more green than I expected it to be. I wanted it to be more of a medium grey. And the bag had piping in another structure and a bit different colour, which you don‘t really recognize now. The structure of the leather also feels different now.
> 
> Before (the blue faded out which is the reason why I did it):
> View attachment 4321821
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4321822
> 
> 
> Now I don‘t really use it anymore, and must admit that DH was right when he said I shouldn‘t have it dyed...


I am sorry it didn’t work for you. I kind of like the green.


----------



## dcooney4

franzibw said:


> I had one bag dyed and don‘t really like the result. Most of it is my own fault, as I found it difficult to choose the right color out of little squares on the screen, and it turned out to be way more green than I expected it to be. I wanted it to be more of a medium grey. And the bag had piping in another structure and a bit different colour, which you don‘t really recognize now. The structure of the leather also feels different now.
> 
> Before (the blue faded out which is the reason why I did it):
> View attachment 4321821
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4321822
> 
> 
> Now I don‘t really use it anymore, and must admit that DH was right when he said I shouldn‘t have it dyed...


I am sorry it didn’t work for you. I kind of like the green.


----------



## catsinthebag

muchstuff said:


> Actually a great sentiment but what if you and your DH disagree on what constitutes beauty? Or usefulness for that matter. (My kids are pretty useless when they come home, I’ll show them the quote [emoji23]).



Well, I think “you” can become “one of you!” Of course you’re going to have to have some compromise with your spouse and other people you live with.


----------



## catsinthebag

franzibw said:


> I had one bag dyed and don‘t really like the result. Most of it is my own fault, as I found it difficult to choose the right color out of little squares on the screen, and it turned out to be way more green than I expected it to be. I wanted it to be more of a medium grey. And the bag had piping in another structure and a bit different colour, which you don‘t really recognize now. The structure of the leather also feels different now.
> 
> Before (the blue faded out which is the reason why I did it):
> View attachment 4321821
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4321822
> 
> 
> Now I don‘t really use it anymore, and must admit that DH was right when he said I shouldn‘t have it dyed...



I think it looks great. But if the structure or texture changed, I can see how that would be disappointing.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I just checked my notes but last January and Feb my consignment shop sold 4 of my bags and a wallet . This Jan. she sold one bag so far, but also a bit of silver jewelry. It looks like march is when I sold nothing and then april it started again. I hope that helps.



Thanks. It seems like maybe there’s a post-holiday/Valentines Day bump, and then a drop before spring. Just guessing.


----------



## Rhl2987

Looking for some advice. I still have a few bags on eBay. I've had 4-5 reasonable-ish offers on one of the bags, and I'm messaging with someone who is very interested in purchasing it. She's struggling with the fact that she can't get it authenticated solely based on the pictures I've posted and recently dealt with purchasing a fake on eBay. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to handle this? I'm not sure what else I can do for her. It sounds like she tried tPF's authentication thread but they weren't able to authenticate based on the pictures I have posted.


----------



## Rhl2987

missie1 said:


> Miss a few days and I’m a hundred pages behind lol.  This thread moves....so I haven’t looked at any Kelly’s yet I have gotten sidetracked by jewelry purchases. I am currently working on my earrings. Who knew that ear piercings looks could consume so much time and money.  I got my ears pierced for second hole two weeks ago so I’m focusing on my stud game. Trying to keep it classy but fun.  Saw a few pair of Dior studs that seem fun but don’t know if I want to commit $500 bucks to them.  I already had 2 ctw solitaire studs and just got pair of 1.10 ctw for the second hole. I can’t try them both on yet so the wait is killing me.


I love earring stacks and multiple (tasteful) piercings! I've also seen a look where someone on YouTube was wearing multiple double huggies which are like tight/tiny hoops that go right around the lobe. I'd love to do that but even those are expensive! And I just have one additional piercing right now outside of the normal lobe piercings.

Post mod shots when you have a chance! I think the good thing about money spent on earrings like this is that you will truly be wearing them everyday.


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> Looking for some advice. I still have a few bags on eBay. I've had 4-5 reasonable-ish offers on one of the bags, and I'm messaging with someone who is very interested in purchasing it. She's struggling with the fact that she can't get it authenticated solely based on the pictures I've posted and recently dealt with purchasing a fake on eBay. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to handle this? I'm not sure what else I can do for her. It sounds like she tried tPF's authentication thread but they weren't able to authenticate based on the pictures I have posted.


ask her what particular shots are needed, and send her extra snaps, perhaps?


----------



## pdxhb

New Year New Bag #3 Massaccesi Midi Divina in Red Vachetta. 

Took her out for the first time yesterday - hauled a ton of stuff (work computer, charging brick, umbrella, wallet, 2 phones - a total workhorse and beautiful color. This was one of my final closing sale orders and I am very happy I followed through with the selection.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It looks like I will fall my 10/31 challenge 
Bag no 7 today. Gucci Soho Disco 
And a recap of all 7 from this month


----------



## ipsum

Rhl2987 said:


> Looking for some advice. I still have a few bags on eBay. I've had 4-5 reasonable-ish offers on one of the bags, and I'm messaging with someone who is very interested in purchasing it. She's struggling with the fact that she can't get it authenticated solely based on the pictures I've posted and recently dealt with purchasing a fake on eBay. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to handle this? I'm not sure what else I can do for her. It sounds like she tried tPF's authentication thread but they weren't able to authenticate based on the pictures I have posted.



if she lives somewhere nearby maybe she can come and inspect the bag in person?


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> I didn’t do it. One of our wonderful moderators did it for us. I was going to ask that they switch it out for us when I make a summary post.


Only Vlad can do it. You can pm him.  I have asked him to pin it last time.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Looking for some advice. I still have a few bags on eBay. I've had 4-5 reasonable-ish offers on one of the bags, and I'm messaging with someone who is very interested in purchasing it. She's struggling with the fact that she can't get it authenticated solely based on the pictures I've posted and recently dealt with purchasing a fake on eBay. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to handle this? I'm not sure what else I can do for her. It sounds like she tried tPF's authentication thread but they weren't able to authenticate based on the pictures I have posted.


You can probably see what pictures are needed for authentication in the AT thread. Add those pictures to your listing or send them to her. 

I don't blame her, especially since some authenticators on the forum won't authenticate bags that have already been purchased.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I love your bags. They all have such gorgeous leather.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> It’s been a crazy week and I’m hopelessly behind again! We lost heat on Monday when it was literally 4 degrees out ... our boiler quit late in the afternoon and by the time our plumber got to our house and figured out what the problem was, it was too late to get the part needed to fix it. So even with space heaters, it was a very chilly night! It was working by noon on Tuesday, but the whole thing left me feeling exhausted for the rest of the week!
> 
> I’ve been reading along and liking posts, but haven’t had time to really answer. Have been reading with interest everyone’s thoughts on the Kondo method and the value (or not) of being a minimalist. I have a couple of premiere designer bags that hardly get used, but I’ve realized lately that I simply don’t feel like selling them! For one thing, I go through phases with my bags and sometimes won’t wear something for a long time, then rediscover it and fall back in love (or if not love, at least appreciation!). The other thing is, there isn’t anything I urgently want right now, so I don't feel the need to get rid of something to fund, or make room for, something else.
> 
> I have been thinking of bringing some non-premier bags that don’t get used at all to local consignment, but I’m also don’t know that Jan/Feb is the best time to do that. Are certain seasons (besides Christmas) better for consigning?


Ugh... so sorry that your heat went out when it was brutally cold. I'm glad it eventually got fixed, but what a mess.

Makes sense not to sell premier bags "just to sell" if you have the space for them and you don't need the $$$ to fund another purchase. It doesn't sound as though they qualify as "clutter," and the Kondo method can go a bit too far sometimes. Today I did a major pantry purge, and I'm feeling very virtuous, but no designer bags were harmed!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> If you get rid of all of your  meh tshirts what do you fry bacon in? [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> The whole discussion made me think of this old quote from William Morris as a good way of summing it up:
> 
> *“Have nothing in your house* that you do not know to be useful, or believe to be beautiful.”


I had forgotten this William Morris quotation, and I think it's right on target. I accounts for both artwork (beautiful) and the vacuum cleaner (useful). 

I also remember a wonderful book from years ago by Alexander Stoddard: "Living A Beautiful Life." She made a great point that even the "useful" things could be beautiful. Like f'rinstance, if you use a colander when you cook, why can't it be a pretty *RED* colander? And why can't the soap dish in the bathroom be a graceful size and shape? It doesn't have to be expensive... just pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Last of my burgundy bags Mulberry SBS in oxblood.


This is such a great color.


----------



## ElainePG

pdxhb said:


> New Year New Bag #3 Massaccesi Midi Divina in Red Vachetta.
> 
> Took her out for the first time yesterday - hauled a ton of stuff (work computer, charging brick, umbrella, wallet, 2 phones - a total workhorse and beautiful color. This was one of my final closing sale orders and I am very happy I followed through with the selection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321972


Oh, my, what an absolutely STUNNING shade of red!!!


----------



## franzibw

catsinthebag said:


> I think it looks great. But if the structure or texture changed, I can see how that would be disappointing.



I think I will wear it a few times and see if I can appreciate it again... It‘s a Loewe Maia.


----------



## paculina

Hi ladies! Happy 2019! Just thought I'd check in and see what's going on here. That pinned post at the top really threw me off because I KNOW this thread hasn't been silent for nearly a month! 

Not a ton to report here. I met up with @HopelessBagGirl in November, that was fun. The only things I've bought since my spending spree in Vegas last summer were a bag and a SLG from the Massaccesi closing sale. But my Coach Python Gramercy Satchel did sell (finally!) over the holidays, so yay for that! I don't really have any plans or goals for this year yet, no idea what I'm going to use or buy or sell. 

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## whateve

Another black bag. Vintage Coach made in Italy.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> My closet is finally back together - it took forever. @HopelessBagGirl asked how we keep/store our bags and after spending the day putting things away,
> I took a picture.
> This is how it looks when they’re not in the bags:
> View attachment 4306563
> 
> And how it looks when they’re in the bags - I keep them in the bags when they’re in the closet because of sun, dust and my dog.
> View attachment 4306564
> 
> I switched most of them to all the same color bag because the different colors bothered me... says the girl who wears mostly black, blue, and white. [emoji38]


Catching up on thread...love the tags. Clever!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> My friends, indulge me with my soap box...
> 
> With all this talk of Marie Kondo, I don't really understand why people get so caught up.
> 
> Surely people have always routinely decluttered? "Spring cleaning" is a thing for a reason. I routinely take stock of things and do clear outs.
> 
> But I have never konmari'd all my possessions. I know how much space I have everywhere. When I run out of space for any one category of things, say books, or pens, or shoes, or bags - I take stock, throw / donate some things, operate a one in one out policy and besides that I don't worry too much.
> 
> A drive for minimalism irrespective of need doesn’t resonate. If you have the space and resources and things are in good condition then you don’t need to pare it back a lot (in my opinion).
> 
> After all Marie Kondo started by advising on how to declutter to fit life into tiny Japanese living spaces. That’s why everything in Muji is so compact and space conscious as well. If you live elsewhere with more space, the cultural context does not carry well.
> 
> A large living space with hardly anything in it can look as bad as a small living space that’s over cluttered.
> 
> In my opinion.
> 
> Whatdyafink?
> 
> <climbs carefully off her soap box>


I agree. Plus many things I own don’t bring me joy but I need them - like socks!
I do same, go through whole house at least once a year, even more important now that I have kids that continually outgrow their stuff. 
I also hate the folding technique - it does not bring me joy!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Decluttering and getting rid of things instantly makes me feel better! With moves, I’ve automatically done this but then we still end up having tons of stuff to move and I have no idea how we accumulate so much!! Years ago we lived in a duplex and moved into our first house. We decided not to pay movers and moved it all in a UHaul ourselves about 20 mins away to our new town, and we figured we’d be making just one trip in the truck. We ended up needing 4 SUV trips plus the UHaul trip, and we almost needed to take the huge UHaul back for a second trip. Stuff was just hiding in every nook and cranny. That was eye-opening. Moving may be a total PITA, but it also helps you to purge and clean as you’re doing it. We’ve moved about once a year for the past 8 years we’ve been together. First, it was individual moves before we lived in the same city and then it was moving together across town or between states.
> 
> Now that we have a decent sized house, I’m afraid of continuing to add and add more. As just one example, hubby has this weird thing about buying dog beds because he wants the dogs to be comfortable. We have accumulated (and gotten rid of) so many different metal frame and fabric dog beds. He thinks a fabric bed isn’t enough for the older dogs because of arthritis. He’s probably right but our bedroom does not look great because of dog beds piled on one corner of the floor. And they’re humongous to fit a Rottweiler!
> 
> Putting together the nursery, we needed to empty out that room and closet. We actually got rid of some massive furniture in our other guest bedroom to make room, like the huge dresser, three side tables, and ottoman, and took some other items to donate as well. It was a nice purge. Now we just have to furnish the nursery and finish the closet, and I can start arranging and decorating a little bit! I’m looking forward to that.
> 
> We also made a decision and we’re starting the master closet revamp early in February! We will combine our laundry room and current closet to make about 200 square feet of space total. My husband will tile the floors and paint the walls (and maybe put in a different light fixture) and we are having some open and closed cabinets put in to store bags, all of the clothes, shoes, etc. We will also eventually replace the IKEA dresser in the bedroom with a low dresser so that will be our final bit of clothes storage needed. Exciting! And that will also be done in time for “nesting.”


Same thing with us - got rid of a lot of stuff when we moved internationally and back. We also use to like in a 2 bedroom condo and then 2 bedroom apartment but now we have a large house where stuff just accumulated. My rule is everything must have a home in our house - so we don’t store or keep anything for later. It must be for our life now or out it goes since for the first 2 years we had random stuff all throughout our basement but DH finally agreed to purge it all. It takes effort to maintain. 
Decorating a nursery was my favourite thing - have fun with it!


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> ask her what particular shots are needed, and send her extra snaps, perhaps?





ipsum said:


> if she lives somewhere nearby maybe she can come and inspect the bag in person?





whateve said:


> You can probably see what pictures are needed for authentication in the AT thread. Add those pictures to your listing or send them to her.
> 
> I don't blame her, especially since some authenticators on the forum won't authenticate bags that have already been purchased.


Thanks all! I sent her a few extra pictures and also a digital copy of the receipt with my personal info blocked out and she went ahead and purchased the bag! I'm very pleased. That's two major bags out!

I also wore my Rouge Vif Kelly 28 sellier with gold hardware all day today, to Hermes and the tile store and to get groceries! I didn't have a chance to take a picture but I'm so happy to get my first real wear out of this bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

Finally caught up on thread, have not been on tpf much since work has been busy. 
I have been trying to wear bags I am on the fence on but I keep putting them away for another day to use one of my favourites. So I will continue to try and use through Feb and I continue to track my bag usage. 
I also have been shopping my closet for clothes - divided my closet up so I can see what I have and have not worn this year. It is forcing me not to wear the same thing over and over and I think once I go through all 4 seasons it will be easier to get rid of the unworn items. It is also making me realize I want more of certain items since I reach for them a lot. So will help with targeting items to buy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> If you get rid of all of your  meh tshirts what do you fry bacon in? [emoji23]


I actually “bake” my bacon. It tastes the same, keeps me from being popped by hot oil and contains the smell a bit better. Lol! 
But, I get the heart of your question. I have cute lounge wear and actually love my “grungy” wear. My so called grungy stuff is when I get to wear my nice, in good repair, well fitted Hello Kitty, Scooby Doo and Star Trek stuff that I wouldn’t wear “for real” when I’m casual. So that way no matter what I’m wearing from ball gowns to grungies, my clothes make
me giggly happy. I don’t have anymore yucky, paint splattered, out of shape clothes. A Scooby Doo shirt is $10 at best. I can afford to replace it when it gets messed up. So I always feel “cute” and happy in my clothes. Lol!


muchstuff said:


> Actually a great sentiment but what if you and your DH disagree on what constitutes beauty? Or usefulness for that matter. (My kids are pretty useless when they come home, I’ll show them the quote [emoji23]).


Mr. S. is far more utlilitarian on home decor than me. So we compromise a bit to allow me to add Sparkle. That doesn’t violate the spark joy because he’s happy I’m happy. And on the useful it flips. Particularly on kitchen and bar wear. He likes gadgets. In contrast, I don’t need a lime press or fish fliet knife  to turn out a killer meal. So we keep the gadgets he feels needs and uses and no more. And all of it is super organized.  Everyone’s joy is “sparked”. LOL!


dcooney4 said:


> How about we carry three of our oldest bags next month at least once.


Sounds good. I put that down on the list. 


catsinthebag said:


> Well, I think “you” can become “one of you!” Of course you’re going to have to have some compromise with your spouse and other people you live with.


Agreed. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Looking for some advice. I still have a few bags on eBay. I've had 4-5 reasonable-ish offers on one of the bags, and I'm messaging with someone who is very interested in purchasing it. She's struggling with the fact that she can't get it authenticated solely based on the pictures I've posted and recently dealt with purchasing a fake on eBay. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to handle this? I'm not sure what else I can do for her. It sounds like she tried tPF's authentication thread but they weren't able to authenticate based on the pictures I have posted.


I like @ksuromax suggestion. Ask her what photos she needs and provide. Don’t be pressed about selling. For the US (which I think is where you mentioned you are) V day is coming which is good for sales. Then Mother’s Day / Memorial Day is another bump. Summer is a selling wasteland. Then back to school is good for  under $1k items. And then it’s holiday  season.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> You can probably see what pictures are needed for authentication in the AT thread. Add those pictures to your listing or send them to her.
> 
> I don't blame her, especially since some authenticators on the forum won't authenticate bags that have already been purchased.


Yea. I’m about a week and half waiting on a tPF authentication. It happens. 


lynne_ross said:


> I agree. Plus many things I own don’t bring me joy but I need them - like socks!
> I do same, go through whole house at least once a year, even more important now that I have kids that continually outgrow their stuff.
> I also hate the folding technique - it does not bring me joy!


Socks bring me so much joy!!! I have Hello Kitty socks, fuzzy socks and comfy padded workout socks!!! 
Now, I’m trying to think of something I have that doesn’t bring me joy. I feel challenged to see if it can!  
Hmmm... stapler and other desk stuff? shower cap? Crock pot?  LOL!!! I’m perfectly happy having some purely functional items but what if I push more things to joy space! Wheeeeeeeee!


Rhl2987 said:


> Thanks all! I sent her a few extra pictures and also a digital copy of the receipt with my personal info blocked out and she went ahead and purchased the bag! I'm very pleased. That's two major bags out!
> 
> I also wore my Rouge Vif Kelly 28 sellier with gold hardware all day today, to Hermes and the tile store and to get groceries! I didn't have a chance to take a picture but I'm so happy to get my first real wear out of this bag.


Congrats on your sale!!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Yea. I’m about a week and half waiting on a tPF authentication. It happens.
> Socks bring me so much joy!!! I have Hello Kitty socks, fuzzy socks and comfy padded workout socks!!!
> Now, I’m trying to think of something I have that doesn’t bring me joy. I feel challenged to see if it can!
> Hmmm... stapler and other desk stuff? shower cap? Crock pot?  LOL!!! I’m perfectly happy having some purely functional items but what if I push more things to joy space! Wheeeeeeeee!
> Congrats on your sale!!!


I just got a new scotch tape holder and it makes me happy! The sand had drained out of my old one so it didn't stay in place on the table. I had to hold it in place with one hand. Now I can tape with one hand so I can keep the other hand on the thing I'm taping.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> I just got a new scotch tape holder and it makes me happy! The sand had drained out of my old one so it didn't stay in place on the table. I had to hold it in place with one hand. Now I can tape with one hand so I can keep the other hand on the thing I'm taping.


I understand this so very well!


----------



## muchstuff

catsinthebag said:


> Well, I think “you” can become “one of you!” Of course you’re going to have to have some compromise with your spouse and other people you live with.


Well that's no fun ...


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> Looking for some advice. I still have a few bags on eBay. I've had 4-5 reasonable-ish offers on one of the bags, and I'm messaging with someone who is very interested in purchasing it. She's struggling with the fact that she can't get it authenticated solely based on the pictures I've posted and recently dealt with purchasing a fake on eBay. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to handle this? I'm not sure what else I can do for her. It sounds like she tried tPF's authentication thread but they weren't able to authenticate based on the pictures I have posted.


Why don't you have her ask the authenticators on whatever thread it is exactly what photos they need? Seems like an easy solution...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ask her what particular shots are needed, and send her extra snaps, perhaps?


Oops I just posted the same response, great minds think alike!


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> Why don't you have her ask the authenticators on whatever thread it is exactly what photos they need? Seems like an easy solution...


Luckily I was able to sell without much added effort outside of the messages I exchanged with the buyer, and a few extra pictures. We had discussed earlier in this thread how sometimes it can be very difficult when you have buyers who ask for much effort and then end up not purchasing the bag in the end!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I actually “bake” my bacon. It tastes the same, keeps me from being popped by hot oil and contains the smell a bit better. Lol!
> But, I get the heart of your question. I have cute lounge wear and actually love my “grungy” wear. My so called grungy stuff is when I get to wear my nice, in good repair, well fitted Hello Kitty, Scooby Doo and Star Trek stuff that I wouldn’t wear “for real” when I’m casual. So that way no matter what I’m wearing from ball gowns to grungies, my clothes make
> me giggly happy. I don’t have anymore yucky, paint splattered, out of shape clothes. A Scooby Doo shirt is $10 at best. I can afford to replace it when it gets messed up. So I always feel “cute” and happy in my clothes. Lol!
> 
> Mr. S. is far more utlilitarian on home decor than me. So we compromise a bit to allow me to add Sparkle. That doesn’t violate the spark joy because he’s happy I’m happy. And on the useful it flips. Particularly on kitchen and bar wear. He likes gadgets. In contrast, I don’t need a lime press or fish fliet knife  to turn out a killer meal. So we keep the gadgets he feels needs and uses and no more. And all of it is super organized.  Everyone’s joy is “sparked”. LOL!
> Sounds good. I put that down on the list.
> Agreed.
> I like @ksuromax suggestion. Ask her what photos she needs and provide. Don’t be pressed about selling. For the US (which I think is where you mentioned you are) V day is coming which is good for sales. Then Mother’s Day / Memorial Day is another bump. Summer is a selling wasteland. Then back to school is good for  under $1k items. And then it’s holiday  season.


Very good tips on upcoming sale peaks and troughs! We’ll see if I’m able to move any of the three remaining bags. I have one that I definitely would like to go, one that I’m so-so on, and I’d keep the last one if I couldn’t sell it.


----------



## missie1

Rhl2987 said:


> I love earring stacks and multiple (tasteful) piercings! I've also seen a look where someone on YouTube was wearing multiple double huggies which are like tight/tiny hoops that go right around the lobe. I'd love to do that but even those are expensive! And I just have one additional piercing right now outside of the normal lobe piercings.
> 
> Post mod shots when you have a chance! I think the good thing about money spent on earrings like this is that you will truly be wearing them everyday.


Yes I am trying to go slowly with the piercings and debated long and hard about getting second set of piercings.   I like the idea of double huggies. I will have to go investigate this.  I so don’t need another habit lol but I only plan to invest in forever pieces so I need to choose wisely. I will definitely post when I can change the earrings.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Another black bag. Vintage Coach made in Italy.


I like the bag and I especially like the dragonfly bag charm!



Rhl2987 said:


> Thanks all! I sent her a few extra pictures and also a digital copy of the receipt with my personal info blocked out and she went ahead and purchased the bag! I'm very pleased. That's two major bags out!
> 
> I also wore my Rouge Vif Kelly 28 sellier with gold hardware all day today, to Hermes and the tile store and to get groceries! I didn't have a chance to take a picture but I'm so happy to get my first real wear out of this bag.


Congratulations on your sale! Big progress so early in the year! Your Rouge VIF Kelly sounds divine.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Last of my burgundy bags Mulberry SBS in oxblood.


Great bag!



pdxhb said:


> New Year New Bag #3 Massaccesi Midi Divina in Red Vachetta.
> 
> Took her out for the first time yesterday - hauled a ton of stuff (work computer, charging brick, umbrella, wallet, 2 phones - a total workhorse and beautiful color. This was one of my final closing sale orders and I am very happy I followed through with the selection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321972


Amazing red! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> It looks like I will fall my 10/31 challenge
> Bag no 7 today. Gucci Soho Disco
> And a recap of all 7 from this month


Gorgeous collage - fabulous bags!


----------



## More bags

paculina said:


> Hi ladies! Happy 2019! Just thought I'd check in and see what's going on here. That pinned post at the top really threw me off because I KNOW this thread hasn't been silent for nearly a month!
> 
> Not a ton to report here. I met up with @HopelessBagGirl in November, that was fun. The only things I've bought since my spending spree in Vegas last summer were a bag and a SLG from the Massaccesi closing sale. But my Coach Python Gramercy Satchel did sell (finally!) over the holidays, so yay for that! I don't really have any plans or goals for this year yet, no idea what I'm going to use or buy or sell.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.


Welcome back! Congratulations on selling your Coach Python bag!


----------



## msd_bags

A trip to a newer mall I’ve not been to since they expanded.  With my Mulberry Leighton supported by Massaccesi shoulder strap. [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> A trip to a newer mall I’ve not been to since they expanded.  With my Mulberry Leighton supported by Massaccesi shoulder strap. [emoji3]


Cute outfit! I love the bag, plus the bows on your sleeves are adorable.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Cute outfit! I love the bag, plus the bows on your sleeves are adorable.



Thanks Elaine! It’s a summery blouse, as you know it’s oftentimes hot here. [emoji3]. Though not really at the mall.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oops I just posted the same response, great minds think alike!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> A trip to a newer mall I’ve not been to since they expanded.  With my Mulberry Leighton supported by Massaccesi shoulder strap. [emoji3]


Love your outfit. Did you buy anything cute while there?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

msd_bags said:


> A trip to a newer mall I’ve not been to since they expanded.  With my Mulberry Leighton supported by Massaccesi shoulder strap. [emoji3]


Love how much you use this beautiful bag! I remember reading about your struggles getting it, great to see it paid off


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Love your outfit. Did you buy anything cute while there?


Thanks!  I was mainly looking for peripherals for the Microsoft Surface Go I bought during Black Friday (love this gadget!).  Oh, and also a rice cooker at the appliance store there to replace my broken one. [emoji16] Nothing cute, lol.  I’m not ready to shop yet after all the shopping I did during my recent vacation.


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love how much you use this beautiful bag! I remember reading about your struggles getting it, great to see it paid off


Thanks!  It’s now one of my favorite bags! [emoji3]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Bag no. 8 in 10/31 for tomorrow. LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin.


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag no. 8 in 10/31 for tomorrow. LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin.



*Miss*_*Dawn* Your bag is lovely! I’ve always liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?

Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my So Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag no. 8 in 10/31 for tomorrow. LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin.


What a beauty!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Your bag is lovely! I’ve alsways liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?
> 
> Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 4323172


Love your idea of rotating through your fountain pens! The marbled Schaeffer is so elegant. Is it a new model, or is it a refurbished vintage one? 

What's the story on your bag? It's a Dior, obviously, but I've never seen one quite like it. Is it fabric, or is my laptop acting up???


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> *Miss*_*Dawn* Your bag is lovely! I’ve always liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?
> 
> Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my So Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 4323172



This photo looks like it should be a magazine ad! I love pens and would love to see yours as you rotate through them.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bag no. 8 in 10/31 for tomorrow. LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin.


Fabulous Lady Dior! 



essiedub said:


> *Miss*_*Dawn* Your bag is lovely! I’ve always liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?
> 
> Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my So Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 4323172


essiedub, I like your bag and elegant fountain pen. I’ve never seen this So Dior tote - it’s lovely!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Love your idea of rotating through your fountain pens! The marbled Schaeffer is so elegant. Is it a new model, or is it a refurbished vintage one?
> 
> What's the story on your bag? It's a Dior, obviously, but I've never seen one quite like it. Is it fabric, or is my laptop acting up???





More bags said:


> Fabulous Lady Dior!
> essiedub, I like your bag and elegant fountain pen. I’ve never seen this So Dior tote - it’s lovely!



Thans *ElainePG* and *MoreBags*!
I bought The Shaeffer at Flax in San Francisco in 1990/91. I haven’t  shopped for fountain pens in a long time so don’t know if they still do this nib. I fell in love with the look of the nib and the silky smooth writing sealed the deal. It is definitely one of my favorites!

The So Dior is lambskin side and out. The fancy chain does make it quite heavy, which is its only drawback but it’s  super silky smooshy, which is Dior lambskin. It has that interesting cannage “grommett” which adds another level of interest...like jewelry. There is a slip pocket on the outside in the middle behind the cannage band, which could be used to stash a phone or bus ticket, though I don’t use it.  It is from 2011.. I was mad for Dior that year..here was the commercial that entranced me. You’ll  see the So Dior in the last room aren’t all those bags divine! I think that was the heyday of modern day Dior (no clue what they’re doing to the brand now)






catsinthebag said:


> This photo looks like it should be a magazine ad! I love pens and would love to see yours as you rotate through them.



Thanks *catsinthebag*! I love pen and I love paper..so old fashioned, I know.  I have got to start ysing all these pens Ive amassed cuz they do spark joy and what’s the point of having them if I don’t use them. So this is one of my themes for the year.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I did it! 

#10 of 10 for the challenge. I wore my Ltd. Edition Black studded Diorama WOC to an alumni sorority event today. The attire was dressy black with tons of pearls so, she was a perfect accent!  But, I swear by the Great Turtle that these bags don’t hold a lot. Lol!! It makes me rethink my back o’ the head plan to get a pink Chanel WOC.

I don’t have the best photo of this bag from today  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I actually repurposed the photo I sent to my main BFF as she wanted suggestions because she ACTUALLY MAY BUY A DECENT BAG!!! The one good bag she owns is one I bought for her (a Dooney & Bourke Alto). Her other bag is a beat up, pleather, zipper infested, lime green monstrosity that couldn’t have cost more than $25 new and saw it’s better days over a decade ago. 

She feels about bags like I do about scarves or belts... or putty knives. LOL!  She just does NOT get why anyone wants / cares / collects / etc.   Having her in my life is a welcome reality check when I’m about to plunk down an ungodly sum of dollars on yet another bag.

BUT, I may have infected her with my mania at least a bit. She admitted an affection for Dior bags from all my ranting, sending photos and dragging her into the stores.  And, she said she may want to look at a Lady Dior. 

This is the equivalent of me deciding to go camping...

  like for real...

      in the woods...

         with bears and trees...

            and no hotel rooms...

               or concierges...

                  just untamed ...nature. 

LOL!!!!!

(I still have to do my red bag challenge. Eeeek!  So few days left!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Thans *ElainePG* and *MoreBags*!
> I bought The Shaeffer at Flax in San Francisco in 1990/91. I haven’t  shopped for fountain pens in a long time so don’t know if they still do this nib. I fell in love with the look of the nib and the silky smooth writing sealed the deal. It is definitely one of my favorites!
> 
> The So Dior is lambskin side and out. The fancy chain does make it quite heavy, which is its only drawback but it’s  super silky smooshy, which is Dior lambskin. It has that interesting cannage “grommett” which adds another level of interest...like jewelry. There is a slip pocket on the outside in the middle behind the cannage band, which could be used to stash a phone or bus ticket, though I don’t use it.  It is from 2011.. I was mad for Dior that year..here was the commercial that entranced me. You’ll  see the So Dior in the last room aren’t all those bags divine! I think that was the heyday of modern day Dior (no clue what they’re doing to the brand now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *catsinthebag*! I love pen and I love paper..so old fashioned, I know.  I have got to start ysing all these pens Ive amassed cuz they do spark joy and what’s the point of having them if I don’t use them. So this is one of my themes for the year.


Your bag is gorgeous. I’ve been tempted so many times!!!!

OH MY GOSH!!! I love that commercial!

To me Dior’s recent high water mark was about 3-5 years before and after this time. Total swoon!!!! You could wear all those items and still look stunning. I mean my gawsh. That gold LD they show. I just can’t!!!  I also loved the Rafe years. He did great things with the brand.

What are they doing now? Delivering product that isn’t fully true to the band ethos. I haven’t abandoned ship. The quality is still wonderful. I can still find feminine glam in some items. And it’s one of the only premier brands I will suck up the price and buy clothes and shoes as well as the bags. But much of it feels off to me. I can’t WAIT for a new head designer.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I did it!
> 
> #10 of 10 for the challenge. I wore my Ltd. Edition Black studded Diorama WOC to an alumni sorority event today. The attire was dressy black with tons of pearls so, she was a perfect accent!  But, I swear by the Great Turtle that Th ese bags don’t hold a lot. Lol!! It makes me rethink my back o’ the head plan to get a pink Chanel WOC.
> 
> I don’t have the best photo of this bag from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually repurposed the photo I sent to my main BFF as she wanted suggestions because she ACTUALLY MAY BUY A DECENT BAG!!! The one good bag she owns is one I bought for her (a Dooney & Bourke Alto). Her other bag is a beat up, pleather, zipper infested, lime green monstrosity that couldn’t have cost more than $25 new and saw it’s better days over a decade ago.
> 
> She feels about bags like I do about scarves or belts... or putty knives. LOL!  She just does NOT get why anyone wants / cares / collects / etc.   Having her in my life is a welcome reality check when I’m about to plunk down an ungodly sum of dollars on yet another bag.
> 
> BUT, I may have infected her with my mania at least a bit. She admitted an affection for Dior bags from all my ranting, sending photos and dragging her into the stores.  And, she said she may want to look at a Lady Dior.
> 
> This is the equivalent of me deciding to go camping...
> 
> like for real...
> 
> in the woods...
> 
> with bears and trees...
> 
> and no hotel rooms...
> 
> or concierges...
> 
> just untamed ...nature.
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> (I still have to do my red bag challenge. Eeeek!  So few days left!)


LOL putty knives!! 

I swoon over this WOC! It’s totally unlike anything in my wardrobe but I aim to keep an open mind and this is definitely coming into my way of thinking.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Thans *ElainePG* and *MoreBags*!
> I bought The Shaeffer at Flax in San Francisco in 1990/91. I haven’t  shopped for fountain pens in a long time so don’t know if they still do this nib. I fell in love with the look of the nib and the silky smooth writing sealed the deal. It is definitely one of my favorites!
> 
> The So Dior is lambskin side and out. The fancy chain does make it quite heavy, which is its only drawback but it’s  super silky smooshy, which is Dior lambskin. It has that interesting cannage “grommett” which adds another level of interest...like jewelry. There is a slip pocket on the outside in the middle behind the cannage band, which could be used to stash a phone or bus ticket, though I don’t use it.  It is from 2011.. I was mad for Dior that year..here was the commercial that entranced me. You’ll  see the So Dior in the last room aren’t all those bags divine! I think that was the heyday of modern day Dior (no clue what they’re doing to the brand now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *catsinthebag*! I love pen and I love paper..so old fashioned, I know.  I have got to start ysing all these pens Ive amassed cuz they do spark joy and what’s the point of having them if I don’t use them. So this is one of my themes for the year.



I love this commercial, too! Amazing eye candy and I saw your bag, thanks for the timing tip!
Your earlier pen and bag pic made me think about bringing out my pens, too. I love me some great stationery - paper, notebooks, pens ...  all of it! @Miss_Dawn has a wonderful collection, too. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I did it!
> 
> #10 of 10 for the challenge. I wore my Ltd. Edition Black studded Diorama WOC to an alumni sorority event today. The attire was dressy black with tons of pearls so, she was a perfect accent!  But, I swear by the Great Turtle that Th ese bags don’t hold a lot. Lol!! It makes me rethink my back o’ the head plan to get a pink Chanel WOC.
> 
> I don’t have the best photo of this bag from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually repurposed the photo I sent to my main BFF as she wanted suggestions because she ACTUALLY MAY BUY A DECENT BAG!!! The one good bag she owns is one I bought for her (a Dooney & Bourke Alto). Her other bag is a beat up, pleather, zipper infested, lime green monstrosity that couldn’t have cost more than $25 new and saw it’s better days over a decade ago.
> 
> She feels about bags like I do about scarves or belts... or putty knives. LOL!  She just does NOT get why anyone wants / cares / collects / etc.   Having her in my life is a welcome reality check when I’m about to plunk down an ungodly sum of dollars on yet another bag.
> 
> BUT, I may have infected her with my mania at least a bit. She admitted an affection for Dior bags from all my ranting, sending photos and dragging her into the stores.  And, she said she may want to look at a Lady Dior.
> 
> This is the equivalent of me deciding to go camping...
> 
> like for real...
> 
> in the woods...
> 
> with bears and trees...
> 
> and no hotel rooms...
> 
> or concierges...
> 
> just untamed ...nature.
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> (I still have to do my red bag challenge. Eeeek!  So few days left!)


Your commentary is very funny! Your LE Diorama WOC is gorgeous!



Sparkletastic said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. I’ve been tempted so many times!!!!
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!! I love that commercial!
> 
> To me Dior’s recent high water mark was about 3-5 years before and after this time. Total swoon!!!! You could wear all those items and still look stunning. I mean my gawsh. That gold LD they show. I just can’t!!!  I also loved the Rafe years. He did great things with the brand.
> 
> What are they doing now? Delivering product that isn’t fully true to the band ethos. I haven’t abandoned ship. The quality is still wonderful. I can still find feminine glam in some items. And it’s one of the only premier brands I will suck up the price and buy clothes and shoes as well as the bags. But much of it feels off to me. I can’t WAIT for a new head designer.


+1 fantastic Dior goodies in the video, sign.me.up


----------



## Sparkletastic

pdxhb said:


> LOL putty knives!!
> 
> I swoon over this WOC! It’s totally unlike anything in my wardrobe but I aim to keep an open mind and this is definitely coming into my way of thinking.


It’s totally unlike anything in mine either. 

I swore I would never get a WOC. But after getting this, I loved it so much I hinted enough that Mr S. bought me a second one (silver Fendi) a few weeks later. 

And, it’s studded. I don’t usually go for that approach to style but it works so well to “ground” some of my more girly outfits. I’m madly in love with this bag.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> I love this commercial, too! Amazing eye candy and I saw your bag, thanks for the timing tip!
> Your earlier pen and bag pic made me think about bringing out my pens, too. I love me some great stationery - paper, notebooks, pens ...  all of it! @Miss_Dawn has a wonderful collection, too.
> 
> Your commentary is very funny! Your LE Diorama WOC is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> +1 fantastic Dior goodies in the video, sign.me.up[/QUOTEy





More bags said:


> I love this commercial, too! Amazing eye candy and I saw your bag, thanks for the timing tip!
> Your earlier pen and bag pic made me think about bringing out my pens, too. I love me some great stationery - paper, notebooks, pens ...  all of it! @Miss_Dawn has a wonderful collection, too.
> 
> Your commentary is very funny! Your LE Diorama WOC is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> +1 fantastic Dior goodies in the video, sign.me.up




Yes yes, bring out the pens! What the heck, if you own it, you should put it to use. We love our bags and all the goodies inside!  I also have an SLG problem..sigh


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. I’ve been tempted so many times!!!!
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!! I love that commercial!
> 
> To me Dior’s recent high water mark was about 3-5 years before and after this time. Total swoon!!!! You could wear all those items and still look stunning. I mean my gawsh. That gold LD they show. I just can’t!!!  I also loved the Rafe years. He did great things with the brand.
> 
> What are they doing now? Delivering product that isn’t fully true to the band ethos. I haven’t abandoned ship. The quality is still wonderful. I can still find feminine glam in some items. And it’s one of the only premier brands I will suck up the price and buy clothes and shoes as well as the bags. But much of it feels off to me. I can’t WAIT for a new head designer.



Yeah those were the days...le sigh...now Raf is at Calvin Klein though I haven’t followed what’s happening there. Galliano had that fairy tale drama a la Karl L but he let his racist stripes show..anyhoo... 
I am so NOT feeling the toile they're doing..does this speak Dior to anyone?!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Yes yes, bring out the pens! What the heck, if you own it, you should put it to use. We love our bags and all the goodies inside!  I also have an SLG problem..sigh


High fiving you as a fellow SLG lover 
I’ll bring out my pens, please rotate/show us your SLGs


----------



## tealocean

pdxhb said:


> I wish I had an inherent ability to keep surfaces clean! It's something that I value and yet, unless I have an ironclad system/place for things, it's difficult to keep up with it. It's definitely been easier for me to succeed if I take it one drawer/corner/small area at a time. There are areas I consider 'no fly zones' where I avoid cluttering the surfaces. Now to expand on those. The mail glut is a big problem and we need to create a shredder and his/hers/house baskets station to get it under better control.
> 
> In the fall I got a start on clearing out our upstairs space to be a studio and second 'hang out/quiet reading' spot for us; the deal I made with myself was to realize progress, not do it all at once, so if I clear a pile it is actually resolved, not just moved for the sake of meeting some manufactured deadline. Even though I have been a little stalled out because of the holidays and some work tasks, when I go into that space the progress is real! Very inspiring and it just feels good to have things be more manageable. Turning down hand me down gifts is a huge challenge - I'm always a little afraid of offending the givers in our family since they are trying to be helpful. The other big challenge is avoiding the shiny object! urge to add to my bags and wardrobe, in particular. Really focused on right-sizing my collection.
> 
> 
> I think it has taken me most of adulthood to figure this out! I am definitely a cleaner more than a tidier - a dirty house makes me crazy.
> 
> 
> Your move story is familiar.  We really purged and sorted and still had a giant pile left that I would have gladly just sent to the dump. Most of it was useless. We culled what we could for donations and tossed the rest.
> It sounds like you have a fantastic start on nesting! Your projects sound gorgeous.


Your hang out/reading space sounds like a worthy goal! What a great reward to look forward to! I really like your slow and steady method. I'm hoping that doing things that way will keep things in check. As I keep going around doing little things, it won't get a chance to build back up more than what we need and use.

I had to really learn how to keep flat areas clear. For a while I put notes to myself on the counter. This was hilarious. Even now, if I put something on a counter for just a minute, others will follow suit. Instant "hot spot" (Flylady says). Thankfully DH was always on board. He did seem hesitant at first, but now he loves it. I didn't like moving everything to clean the counters so I asked if we could take everything off. Now I can just wipe things up right after every meal in a matter of seconds. The children were able to help sooner without needing to lift a heavy crock pot.  For the mail, we write the date on the envelope of anything that needs action and stick it in a large plastic envelope. Then we sit down to empty it when we have time to dedicate to it. We have a shallow drawer for any catalogues, ads, or coupons we want to flip through later. I have to remember to get to it or empty it!

We still have a lot of stuff, and we will have a lot of it as long as the children are home. I love that they can have so much fun and creativity and loads of books. I want to make sure they can easily find and enjoy it all. 

I'm pretty sure keeping things clean is more important than tidy. I prefer tidy as long as everything is reasonably clean. The bathrooms and kitchen get a quick wipe down every night, dishes are done, and everything gets a weekly cleaning. It's the things like scrubbing baseboards I'll delay on in favor of keeping things tidy though.  Quicker cleaning is a huge motivation for me to have our spaces clearer. Have fun getting ready to enjoy your new quiet space! It sounds heavenly!


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. Neat and clean are completely different things. If I had to pick one it would definitely be clean. Lol!
> I wonder if some of the clutter issues is distraction. A busy brain may just put something down as it moves to another task. Plus I find it impossible to be near if I don’t have EASY and proper storage with an automatic routine to put things in their place. Whenever I first move into a house it’s chaos for a few months as I try to figure out the best place to put things. For example, if I don’t have a place to sort and put away mail right as I come in the door with it, it will land on the first flat surface I sorted and forgotten til I pass it again. So I have 3 upright document holders in my mud room coat closet - His, Hers, Bills. I pitch junk mail in the trash can by the door.   Same with keys. I immediately install hooks in the laundry room / mud room of every house because that’s how we enter from the garage. Otherwise, I’d never now where my keys went. My mind is busy and I’d just drop them somewhere and wander off. lol!
> I miss having an orange bag in my collection. This leather is so shmooshy pretty. I *have* to use my to do list or I’ll forget. That’s the only way I can keep from having things “out”.
> Thanks!!
> This is so super cool!
> Yes!!! The drawer folding thing has given me life!!!  LOL!  I looooove that I can see everything!
> I haven’t read her book yet either. All of the tips I use I’ve picked up on tPF. Lol!!
> I think it’s 10,000 times harder to stay neat / organized / clutter free with kids. And, it’s not as simple as teaching them to put away their things (which is hard enough). It’s the sheer volume of stuff you need. A lot of my purging in past years was finally getting rid of paints, colored pencils, poster board, foam pieces etc that I had to keep on hand because there was always some project from grade school science projects to college cheer team pep rally signs - and I would have murdered everyone if I’d had to keep doing last minute, late night WalMart runs. LOL!  So keeping “stock” was necessary.  Now, no need for all the extra kid stuff. Neither of my kids are anywhere near marrying and having their own children but, I wonder what having grandchildren  will do down the road. My kids still seem like babies to me. I cannot imagine having grandchildren.
> YAY!!! On the closet!!!  You will be in heaven!!
> 
> Dog beds. Lol!  I think most of us have a “thing” we may be blind about. I will tend to know we need a thing and forget I purchased it. Then I purchase it again and again. Once I had something like 10 bottles of BBQ sauce in the pantry because I kept forgetting I bought it.
> 
> Moves are perfect for purging when you pack yourself. When we’ve had a corporation move us they pay for the movers to pack and unpack. So I tended to end up with everything at the new place.  These last few moves were choice. So we packed and unpacked. OMG! When you have to wrap and pack an oddly shaped, fragile or leaky thing, you reeeeaaaallly start to wonder if you need the thing.


I like your set up for the mail. We have a nightly routine, and when we change it and then forget to do something, we realize how automatic it. It's kind of scary.

I look forward to being a grandma, but you're right …. what will we have for the grandchildren? It can all go in a closet somewhere or that's where it will begin! Uh oh!


----------



## tealocean

Rhl2987 said:


> Decluttering and getting rid of things instantly makes me feel better! With moves, I’ve automatically done this but then we still end up having tons of stuff to move and I have no idea how we accumulate so much!! Years ago we lived in a duplex and moved into our first house. We decided not to pay movers and moved it all in a UHaul ourselves about 20 mins away to our new town, and we figured we’d be making just one trip in the truck. We ended up needing 4 SUV trips plus the UHaul trip, and we almost needed to take the huge UHaul back for a second trip. Stuff was just hiding in every nook and cranny. That was eye-opening. Moving may be a total PITA, but it also helps you to purge and clean as you’re doing it. We’ve moved about once a year for the past 8 years we’ve been together. First, it was individual moves before we lived in the same city and then it was moving together across town or between states.
> 
> Now that we have a decent sized house, I’m afraid of continuing to add and add more. As just one example, hubby has this weird thing about buying dog beds because he wants the dogs to be comfortable. We have accumulated (and gotten rid of) so many different metal frame and fabric dog beds. He thinks a fabric bed isn’t enough for the older dogs because of arthritis. He’s probably right but our bedroom does not look great because of dog beds piled on one corner of the floor. And they’re humongous to fit a Rottweiler!
> 
> Putting together the nursery, we needed to empty out that room and closet. We actually got rid of some massive furniture in our other guest bedroom to make room, like the huge dresser, three side tables, and ottoman, and took some other items to donate as well. It was a nice purge. Now we just have to furnish the nursery and finish the closet, and I can start arranging and decorating a little bit! I’m looking forward to that.
> 
> We also made a decision and we’re starting the master closet revamp early in February! We will combine our laundry room and current closet to make about 200 square feet of space total. My husband will tile the floors and paint the walls (and maybe put in a different light fixture) and we are having some open and closed cabinets put in to store bags, all of the clothes, shoes, etc. We will also eventually replace the IKEA dresser in the bedroom with a low dresser so that will be our final bit of clothes storage needed. Exciting! And that will also be done in time for “nesting.”


Enjoy all this and take advantage if you go into "nesting mode"! That sounds like fun getting ready for your sweet little one.


----------



## tealocean

ksuromax said:


> talking you accumulating stuff and keep bringing the same thing again and again...
> My DH went to empty the trash bin last night, we have a huge skip behind our house, and oops! he did it again!
> i just came back from Vets, did the first round of necessary procedures, now we need to wash her, it's a female and we named her Snowflake


Aw!! She's so cute!


----------



## tealocean

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean about relocating being a trigger to purge and clean. We've done that every time we've moved, whether it was across town or across state lines! And each time we do it, we promise ourselves (and each other!) that THIS TIME we are NOT going to accumulate so much "stuff."
> 
> *HAH!!!*
> 
> I've finally learned not to wait for a relocation to keep on top of the "stuff"... for us, extraneous clutter (and I'm not talking about junk... I'm talking about clothes, books, unused kitchen tools, and so on) must be managed on a yearly basis. That's what spring cleaning is for, though I usually get in the mood to do it in January. The Hubster has learned this about me, and when he sees that telltale gleam in my eye, he knows it's time to go hide somewhere before he gets boxed up and taken to the thrift shop!
> 
> Fortunately, neither The Hubster nor I like to see visible clutter. So we're both good about putting things away, and our house always looks tidy. The down side of this is that clutter accumulates in drawers and closets. "Out of sight out of mind"... until January rolls around, and I start peeking inside cupboards!


 Elaine, I am the same way with keeping clutter out of sight in the drawers and closets! We got our bedroom closets in order last summer, but now I'm working on the drawers.


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors.
> 
> I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317748
> 
> But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
> Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not.
> 
> I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag.
> 
> The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy.
> 
> Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen.
> View attachment 4317743
> 
> The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color.
> 
> With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me.
> 
> I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.


I like the blue idea, but would choose a slightly more vibrant jewel toned blue (cobalt or sapphire) especially since you're going metallic. To me those would be more fun and still rich and elegant. But perhaps navy is more classic for Chanel?


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s totally unlike anything in mine either.
> 
> I swore I would never get a WOC. But after getting this, I loved it so much I hinted enough that Mr S. bought me a second one (silver Fendi) a few weeks later.
> 
> And, it’s studded. I don’t usually go for that approach to style but it works so well to “ground” some of my more girly outfits. I’m madly in love with this bag.


OMG hilarious because I was literally thinking these things re: style - I "never" would use a WOC, and I don't go for studs. This one, though, those studs are just exactly right!


----------



## pdxhb

tealocean said:


> Your hang out/reading space sounds like a worthy goal! What a great reward to look forward to! I really like your slow and steady method. I'm hoping that doing things that way will keep things in check. As I keep going around doing little things, it won't get a chance to build back up more than what we need and use.
> 
> I had to really learn how to keep flat areas clear. For a while I put notes to myself on the counter. This was hilarious. Even now, if I put something on a counter for just a minute, others will follow suit. Instant "hot spot" (Flylady says). Thankfully DH was always on board. He did seem hesitant at first, but now he loves it. I didn't like moving everything to clean the counters so I asked if we could take everything off. Now I can just wipe things up right after every meal in a matter of seconds. The children were able to help sooner without needing to lift a heavy crock pot.  For the mail, we write the date on the envelope of anything that needs action and stick it in a large plastic envelope. Then we sit down to empty it when we have time to dedicate to it. We have a shallow drawer for any catalogues, ads, or coupons we want to flip through later. I have to remember to get to it or empty it!
> 
> We still have a lot of stuff, and we will have a lot of it as long as the children are home. I love that they can have so much fun and creativity and loads of books. I want to make sure they can easily find and enjoy it all.
> 
> I'm pretty sure keeping things clean is more important than tidy. I prefer tidy as long as everything is reasonably clean. The bathrooms and kitchen get a quick wipe down every night, dishes are done, and everything gets a weekly cleaning. It's the things like scrubbing baseboards I'll delay on in favor of keeping things tidy though.  Quicker cleaning is a huge motivation for me to have our spaces clearer. Have fun getting ready to enjoy your new quiet space! It sounds heavenly!


Thank you!!!
The instant hot spot phenomenon is SO true in our house. I have to absolutely designate the clear areas or they seem to become immediately covered. We are due for a clearing out of magazines, etc. which we do every quarter or so. I've been eyeing a couple storage ideas for our living room so that we can have them without creating any pile on a side table. Another batch of shredding is going to the secure bin tomorrow.
My progress this eve on the new space was rather ironically focused on cleaning my studio - a shared space with other metalsmiths - and then bringing home a category of tools to be used here. So I imported stuff! It's all with a purpose, however.  I can see the next steps clearly which is what matters most; that way it's possible for me to get to work right away when I get the opportunity instead of being dazed at the scale of the endeavor and caught in planning mode. I make it sound like we're moving a mountain when really it is about undoing a way of living and creating a new one that does not include quite so much of the keeping-things-for-potential-use.


----------



## tealocean

ElainePG said:


> I had forgotten this William Morris quotation, and I think it's right on target. I accounts for both artwork (beautiful) and the vacuum cleaner (useful).
> 
> I also remember a wonderful book from years ago by Alexander Stoddard: "Living A Beautiful Life." She made a great point that even the "useful" things could be beautiful. Like f'rinstance, if you use a colander when you cook, why can't it be a pretty *RED* colander? And why can't the soap dish in the bathroom be a graceful size and shape? It doesn't have to be expensive... just pleasing to the eye.


I love her books! Thank you for the reminder. I want to go reread!


----------



## tealocean

pdxhb said:


> Thank you!!!
> The instant hot spot phenomenon is SO true in our house. I have to absolutely designate the clear areas or they seem to become immediately covered. We are due for a clearing out of magazines, etc. which we do every quarter or so. I've been eyeing a couple storage ideas for our living room so that we can have them without creating any pile on a side table. Another batch of shredding is going to the secure bin tomorrow.
> My progress this eve on the new space was rather ironically focused on cleaning my studio - a shared space with other metalsmiths - and then bringing home a category of tools to be used here. So I imported stuff! It's all with a purpose, however.  I can see the next steps clearly which is what matters most; that way it's possible for me to get to work right away when I get the opportunity instead of being dazed at the scale of the endeavor and caught in planning mode. I make it sound like we're moving a mountain when really it is about undoing a way of living and creating a new one that does not include quite so much of the keeping-things-for-potential-use.


Now I'm curious! What do you create with metal?


----------



## tealocean

essiedub said:


> *Miss*_*Dawn* Your bag is lovely! I’ve always liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?
> 
> Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my So Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 4323172


I love fountain pens too! Do you keep yours in a special leakproof case when in your bag? I agree about this being like a magazine ad! I'd like to see all of your pens and bags like this.  There actually is a fountain pen/stationery thread @Miss_Dawn mentioned to me. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...culture-or-simply-a-thread-about-pens.954189/


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Yeah those were the days...le sigh...now Raf is at Calvin Klein though I haven’t followed what’s happening there. Galliano had that fairy tale drama a la Karl L but he let his racist stripes show..anyhoo...
> I am so NOT feeling the toile they're doing..does this speak Dior to anyone?!
> View attachment 4323294


I usually love toile but I don't care for this. Am the only one that is disturbed by the mauling of the snake? I know it is just a snake, and I don't even like snakes, but I don't want to carry something that has a picture of violence. I read a thread or two in which people were saying they liked it though.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

essiedub said:


> *Miss*_*Dawn* Your bag is lovely! I’ve always liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?
> 
> Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my So Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 4323172



Thank you!

I love the east west structure of this bag because everything is very easy to find. Yes, I am experimenting with addition of a chain for shoulder carry 

I do find it easy to carry cream/ivory bags. I treat them as neutrals. I also have boots in this exact colour in winter and Prada stiletto sandals in summer if I want to ‘top and tail’ the colour palette to tie it all together. 

What a gorgeous photo, and your Shaeffer looks lovely. So sleek. I’m really glad that you’re going to start rotating through your fountain pen collection and I’d love to see them. You could do a 5/31 challenge and carry a different one each week! 



ElainePG said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you! 



catsinthebag said:


> This photo looks like it should be a magazine ad! I love pens and would love to see yours as you rotate through them.



Agree, it’s a great picture!  



More bags said:


> I love this commercial, too! Amazing eye candy and I saw your bag, thanks for the timing tip!
> Your earlier pen and bag pic made me think about bringing out my pens, too. I love me some great stationery - paper, notebooks, pens ...  all of it! @Miss_Dawn has a wonderful collection, too.
> 
> Your commentary is very funny! Your LE Diorama WOC is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> +1 fantastic Dior goodies in the video, sign.me.up



Thank you! I too love stationery. Are we a funny bunch, or is there some statistical correlation here? Women who like nice bags are also likely to go gaga over pretty stationery, perfume, makeup, SLGs, shoes, and home accessories 



essiedub said:


> Yeah those were the days...le sigh...now Raf is at Calvin Klein though I haven’t followed what’s happening there. Galliano had that fairy tale drama a la Karl L but he let his racist stripes show..anyhoo...
> I am so NOT feeling the toile they're doing..does this speak Dior to anyone?!
> View attachment 4323294



Doesn’t speak to me at all. It’s awful.


----------



## Nibb

essiedub said:


> *Miss*_*Dawn* Your bag is lovely! I’ve always liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?
> 
> Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my So Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 4323172


 Bag and fountain pen


----------



## lynne_ross

essiedub said:


> Yeah those were the days...le sigh...now Raf is at Calvin Klein though I haven’t followed what’s happening there. Galliano had that fairy tale drama a la Karl L but he let his racist stripes show..anyhoo...
> I am so NOT feeling the toile they're doing..does this speak Dior to anyone?!
> View attachment 4323294


Yikes!


----------



## lynne_ross

tealocean said:


> Your hang out/reading space sounds like a worthy goal! What a great reward to look forward to! I really like your slow and steady method. I'm hoping that doing things that way will keep things in check. As I keep going around doing little things, it won't get a chance to build back up more than what we need and use.
> 
> I had to really learn how to keep flat areas clear. For a while I put notes to myself on the counter. This was hilarious. Even now, if I put something on a counter for just a minute, others will follow suit. Instant "hot spot" (Flylady says). Thankfully DH was always on board. He did seem hesitant at first, but now he loves it. I didn't like moving everything to clean the counters so I asked if we could take everything off. Now I can just wipe things up right after every meal in a matter of seconds. The children were able to help sooner without needing to lift a heavy crock pot.  For the mail, we write the date on the envelope of anything that needs action and stick it in a large plastic envelope. Then we sit down to empty it when we have time to dedicate to it. We have a shallow drawer for any catalogues, ads, or coupons we want to flip through later. I have to remember to get to it or empty it!
> 
> We still have a lot of stuff, and we will have a lot of it as long as the children are home. I love that they can have so much fun and creativity and loads of books. I want to make sure they can easily find and enjoy it all.
> 
> I'm pretty sure keeping things clean is more important than tidy. I prefer tidy as long as everything is reasonably clean. The bathrooms and kitchen get a quick wipe down every night, dishes are done, and everything gets a weekly cleaning. It's the things like scrubbing baseboards I'll delay on in favor of keeping things tidy though.  Quicker cleaning is a huge motivation for me to have our spaces clearer. Have fun getting ready to enjoy your new quiet space! It sounds heavenly!


Oh wow - I need you to come over and help my family stop piling everything on the kitchen island or dinning room table. Bith are dumping grounds that I end up clearing off every weekend. Both drive me nuts. I like your mail system - I need something like this!


----------



## pdxhb

tealocean said:


> Now I'm curious! What do you create with metal?


Jewelry!  I am ramping up after a couple (unplanned) years away from doing it.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the equivalent of me deciding to go camping...
> 
> like for real...
> 
> in the woods...
> 
> with bears and trees...
> 
> and no hotel rooms...
> 
> or concierges...
> 
> just untamed ...nature.


LOL camping. In our house, The Hubster and I say that our idea of "roughing it" is a bad Ramada Inn. 

We do enjoy hiking. Plenty of great places to hike here on the coast. But at the end of the day we want to come home to a hot shower. AND a flush toilet.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Thans *ElainePG* and *MoreBags*!
> I bought The Shaeffer at Flax in San Francisco in 1990/91. I haven’t  shopped for fountain pens in a long time so don’t know if they still do this nib. I fell in love with the look of the nib and the silky smooth writing sealed the deal. It is definitely one of my favorites!
> 
> The So Dior is lambskin side and out. The fancy chain does make it quite heavy, which is its only drawback but it’s  super silky smooshy, which is Dior lambskin. It has that interesting cannage “grommett” which adds another level of interest...like jewelry. There is a slip pocket on the outside in the middle behind the cannage band, which could be used to stash a phone or bus ticket, though I don’t use it.  It is from 2011.. I was mad for Dior that year..here was the commercial that entranced me. You’ll  see the So Dior in the last room aren’t all those bags divine! I think that was the heyday of modern day Dior (no clue what they’re doing to the brand now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *catsinthebag*! I love pen and I love paper..so old fashioned, I know.  I have got to start ysing all these pens Ive amassed cuz they do spark joy and what’s the point of having them if I don’t use them. So this is one of my themes for the year.



I *adore* (J'adore?) this commercial! Especially the room where those elegant, impossibly long-legged models in impossibly high-heeled pumps cross their legs, one after the other. I've never considered a Dior bag, but this made me want to time-travel to 2011 and go shopping.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Yeah those were the days...le sigh...now Raf is at Calvin Klein though I haven’t followed what’s happening there. Galliano had that fairy tale drama a la Karl L but he let his racist stripes show..anyhoo...
> I am so NOT feeling the toile they're doing..does this speak Dior to anyone?!
> View attachment 4323294


My name isn't Christian Dior, so... no.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I usually love toile but I don't care for this. Am the only one that is disturbed by the mauling of the snake? I know it is just a snake, and I don't even like snakes, but *I don't want to carry something that has a picture of violence*. I read a thread or two in which people were saying they liked it though.


I agree with you on this. There are a number of vintage Hermès scarves with guns on them, and I don't buy them.


----------



## whateve

Another black bag. Almost done. Vintage Coach also made in Italy. The charm is recent.


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Yeah those were the days...le sigh...now Raf is at Calvin Klein though I haven’t followed what’s happening there. Galliano had that fairy tale drama a la Karl L but he let his racist stripes show..anyhoo...
> I am so NOT feeling the toile they're doing..does this speak Dior to anyone?!
> View attachment 4323294


Wait, what?  I missed the racist Galliano thing. <races to Google>

OMG! This was awful!!! Racist, anti semitic. Heck, he even insulted the woman’s thighs!  What the ham sandwich???

He claims he doesn’t remember it because of addictions.   As my Southern grandma always said “The drunk mouth says what the sober mind’s thinking”. People don’t become different. Their existing hidden or repressed bad aspect show. SMH!
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/sep/08/john-galliano-guilty-racism-antisemitism

And, I hate that bag. It doesn’t say Dior to me at all. I hate it’s sister patterns even more.  But, for those who love it great. It’s like I love Chanel and don’t like the Gabriel.  No, let me stop, it’s not. I definitely see the Gabriel as fitting Chanel. It’s just not my cup of tea. I _don’t_ see these trumped up storage bags as having the Dior aesthetic.

That being said, they are better than the horrible artist line they just did on the Lady Diors. This mossy madness is one of the bags for purchase. My SA actually called me to see if I wanted it as she received (got stuck) with one.


I happened to run across these shoes and thought - A match!  Just what I need if I’m going to meet Big Foot and some woodland nymphs for a lovely lunch in a dank forest  
	

		
			
		

		
	






tealocean said:


> I like your set up for the mail. We have a nightly routine, and when we change it and then forget to do something, we realize how automatic it. It's kind of scary.
> 
> I look forward to being a grandma, but you're right …. what will we have for the grandchildren? It can all go in a closet somewhere or that's where it will begin! Uh oh!


I looooooooved being a mom. Once my kids got to be about 2 they were so much fun to raise and be around.
But, I’m the oddball. I am soooo not looking forward to being a grandmother.   I didn’t get that gene. Luckily, neither of my children look like they are getting married any time soon so I’m safe for now! Lol!


tealocean said:


> I like the blue idea, but would choose a slightly more vibrant jewel toned blue (cobalt or sapphire) especially since you're going metallic. To me those would be more fun and still rich and elegant. But perhaps navy is more classic for Chanel?


When I was thinking navy it was because I have a cobalt blue quilted chain strap Miss Dior bag and wanted some distance between the two. But, I’ve decided not to dye. 


pdxhb said:


> OMG hilarious because I was literally thinking these things re: style - I "never" would use a WOC, and I don't go for studs. This one, though, those studs are just exactly right!


Thanks for the compliment on the bag. But, this is why I never say never on fashion. Sometimes something just hits me the right way and I have to eat another big ol’ plate of crow because I swore I wouldn’t touch that type of thing with a 10 foot pole.  


Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love the east west structure of this bag because everything is very easy to find. Yes, I am experimenting with addition of a chain for shoulder carry
> 
> I do find it easy to carry cream/ivory bags. I treat them as neutrals. I also have boots in this exact colour in winter and Prada stiletto sandals in summer if I want to ‘top and tail’ the colour palette to tie it all together.
> 
> What a gorgeous photo, and your Shaeffer looks lovely. So sleek. I’m really glad that you’re going to start rotating through your fountain pen collection and I’d love to see them. You could do a 5/31 challenge and carry a different one each week!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, it’s a great picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I too love stationery. Are we a funny bunch, or is there some statistical correlation here? Women who like nice bags are also likely to go gaga over pretty stationery, perfume, makeup, SLGs, shoes, and home accessories
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t speak to me at all. It’s awful.


Hmmmm...maybe I’d like my ivory Chanel better if I had super cool ivory boots 


ElainePG said:


> My name isn't Christian Dior, so... no.


  Yes!!!!!!


whateve said:


> Another black bag. Almost done. Vintage Coach also made in Italy. The charm is recent.


This is gorgeous. One my favorites you’ve shown.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> He claims he doesn’t remember it because of addictions.   As my Southern grandma always said *“The drunk mouth says what the sober mind’s thinking”*. People don’t become different. Their existing hidden or repressed bad aspect show. SMH!
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/sep/08/john-galliano-guilty-racism-antisemitism


This. 

I had an experience years ago at a dinner party, where the (*much* older) host became quite drunk and proceeded to blatently insult my religion. It wasn't just one throw-away comment... he went on & on. I was practically in tears, but since he was so much older, and also the host, plus I was seated right next to him at the dining room table, I didn't feel as though I could respond in any way. So I just sat there, looking down at my plate. The Hubster and I left the party as soon as we decently could. The next day the man's wife called me to apologize, saying that her husband really didn't mean it, and putting it all down to "too many martinis."

Nope.


----------



## Rhl2987

tealocean said:


> Enjoy all this and take advantage if you go into "nesting mode"! That sounds like fun getting ready for your sweet little one.


We're having our master closet renovated and expanded, so I think my version of "nesting" will start with organizing the entire nursery and also the entire master closet! Those are fun types of nesting. Yet to be seen if I will be more interested in cleaning, etc!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait, what?  I missed the racist Galliano thing. <races to Google>
> 
> OMG! This was awful!!! Racist, anti semitic. Heck, he even insulted the woman’s thighs!  What the ham sandwich???
> 
> He claims he doesn’t remember it because of addictions.   As my Southern grandma always said “The drunk mouth says what the sober mind’s thinking”. People don’t become different. Their existing hidden or repressed bad aspect show. SMH!
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/sep/08/john-galliano-guilty-racism-antisemitism
> 
> And, I hate that bag. It doesn’t say Dior to me at all. I hate it’s sister patterns even more.  But, for those who love it great. It’s like I love Chanel and don’t like the Gabriel.  No, let me stop, it’s not. I definitely see the Gabriel as fitting Chanel. It’s just not my cup of tea. I _don’t_ see these trumped up storage bags as having the Dior aesthetic.
> 
> That being said, they are better than the horrible artist line they just did on the Lady Diors. This mossy madness is one of the bags for purchase. My SA actually called me to see if I wanted it as she received (got stuck) with one.
> View attachment 4323709
> 
> I happened to run across these shoes and thought - A match!  Just what I need if I’m going to meet Big Foot and some woodland nymphs for a lovely lunch in a dank forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323708
> 
> 
> I looooooooved being a mom. Once my kids got to be about 2 they were so much fun to raise and be around.
> But, I’m the oddball. I am soooo not looking forward to being a grandmother.   I didn’t get that gene. Luckily, neither of my children look like they are getting married any time soon so I’m safe for now! Lol!
> When I was thinking navy it was because I have a cobalt blue quilted chain strap Miss Dior bag and wanted some distance between the two. But, I’ve decided not to dye.
> Thanks for the compliment on the bag. But, this is why I never say never on fashion. Sometimes something just hits me the right way and I have to eat another big ol’ plate of crow because I swore I wouldn’t touch that type of thing with a 10 foot pole.
> Hmmmm...maybe I’d like my ivory Chanel better if I had super cool ivory boots
> Yes!!!!!!
> This is gorgeous. One my favorites you’ve shown.


Oh my goodness look how ugly those green monsters are!!

And I love hearing how much you loved being a Mom! It's not something that I've wanted for very long, but it's truly quite a special experience feeling something grow inside you and I honestly can't wait to meet the baby!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> This.
> 
> I had an experience years ago at a dinner party, where the (*much* older) host became quite drunk and proceeded to blatently insult my religion. It wasn't just one throw-away comment... he went on & on. I was practically in tears, but since he was so much older, and also the host, plus I was seated right next to him at the dining room table, I didn't feel as though I could respond in any way. So I just sat there, looking down at my plate. The Hubster and I left the party as soon as we decently could. The next day the man's wife called me to apologize, saying that her husband really didn't mean it, and putting it all down to "too many martinis."
> 
> Nope.


That is absolutely horrible!! I'm so sorry that you had that experience. I've experienced racism and bullying at various points in my life but I try to surround myself with people, at this age, who love me and are my biggest fans (and I am theirs as well). Sometimes, it can't be avoided though. Those types of situations really never leave you, so I feel for you.


----------



## Rhl2987

I must admit that I was very tempted to buy that Dior book tote and use it as a baby bag. But I resisted!!! And now I'm wondering what I was thinking hearing from all of you  I'm glad that I didn't buy that tote. I do think they are kind of cool and useful for travel, but they are VERY trendy. Who knows how long that trend will last? I really wanted a Dior saddle bag for the longest time, but now that itch has passed.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Give me your perspective ladies (do we have any gents that have joined us this year?) 

When I think about what I want in my collection over the next few years (not counting work bags), I want 

a black lamb jumbo SF Chanel flap
a pink Chanel (size / type TBD)
a stunning but inexpensive green bag (like my red Trussardi. I only spent a few hundred on that bag but love it as much as my Diors.)
A navy bag (something unique!)
A black tote (will it ever happen?)
But, I have 7 black bags. So something needs to go before I get an 8th and 9th. (At least I think so. I do actually wear all of them. Sooooo?) 

I have 4 silver bags. I don’t need that many. The PS never gets worn anymore. 

But, I don’t want to put a lot of new money towards bags this year. I got 4 as gifts from DF last year and I’m concentrating on clothes, shoes and jewelry which is a ridiculously expensive undertaking. 

So this is what I think I’m going to do3

Sell the Ivory Chanel
Sell the silver Proenza Schouler
Sell the black Proenza Schouler
Sell the grey metallic Jimmy Choo hobo (I really like the look but, it’s a slouchy back hole and drives me crazy.) 
That would yeild me enough to get a black Chanel SF jumbo w/shw. 

Then I can hunt for the right pink Chanel over time and buy it. If I feel like it’s redundant with the Dior, I can sell her at that time. 

I have a lot of heartache about selling the PS’s and the J Choo but, I don’t wear them. I keep the PS’s in case I need something non branded but honestly, that just isn’t coming up. My other bags are quiet enough that they don’t cause a ruckus. I would rather search for a different non branded bag for work functions. 

Re: the J Choo. I reeaaaaally like the bag. It’s so not me. But I still love it. That brings said I think it be better off buying a more functional large bag when those come back in style (which we know they will.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> This.
> 
> I had an experience years ago at a dinner party, where the (*much* older) host became quite drunk and proceeded to blatently insult my religion. It wasn't just one throw-away comment... he went on & on. I was practically in tears, but since he was so much older, and also the host, plus I was seated right next to him at the dining room table, I didn't feel as though I could respond in any way. So I just sat there, looking down at my plate. The Hubster and I left the party as soon as we decently could. The next day the man's wife called me to apologize, saying that her husband really didn't mean it, and putting it all down to "too many martinis."
> 
> Nope.


I’m so sorry this happened. People like to excuse bad behavior with some substance or even a bad period in their lives. But, I don’t buy it. Nothing could make me slap a child, say something racist, steal from a purse, etc. because it isn’t in me to come out. 

Now if I _did_ drink too much your sugar cookies that I ignored at the beginning of the event would suddenly show up missing. That’s because I always wanted them. I was just trying my best not to eat thorn. Lol! 

That all being said, I can’t stand people who say one thing and think another.  I don’t mean being polite and not saying if you don’t like someone’s shoes. I mean people who hate others, think less of others, want to do awful things. 

People need to stop being cowards and say / do what they want. Because, if it’s too ugly to put out there, you should work to be a better person who doesn’t have it inside.
<hearty harrumph> 
Off my soapbox. Lol! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness look how ugly those green monsters are!!
> 
> And I love hearing how much you loved being a Mom! It's not something that I've wanted for very long, but it's truly quite a special experience feeling something grow inside you and I honestly can't wait to meet the baby!


I never wanted to be a mother. When I got married I told my husband I didn’t want children. Then, whoopsie a year later I was pregnant though I was on birth control.  I was devastated and cried all my first trimester. Then I was miserable and depressed the 2nd and 3rd.  I didn’t even want to be a mom the day I went into labor. 

Then when DS was born and I heard his first cry MY WHOLE WORLD CHANGED!  He became the most precarious thing in my life and I immediately fell in love. 

So, the young woman who hated kids and didn’t want to be a mom ended up being cuckoo crazy about her two and corralling all their friends to come over our house and on our vacations. Ain’t life funny? 

Never say never. Loving being a mom was the nicest plate of crow I ever ate. 

I’m assuming something similar will happen when the (blech!) grand demons... Er..: I mean grand kids arrive.   But, right now I’m glad they aren’t here yet. I’m having too much fun with my newly minted adult kids. Lol! 

You will adore being a mom. It’s hard, disappointing, frustrating, maddening, confusing and completely tiring. And still wonderful! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I must admit that I was very tempted to buy that Dior book tote and use it as a baby bag. But I resisted!!! And now I'm wondering what I was thinking hearing from all of you  I'm glad that I didn't buy that tote. I do think they are kind of cool and useful for travel, but they are VERY trendy. Who knows how long that trend will last? I really wanted a Dior saddle bag for the longest time, but now that itch has passed.


Except for the large logo don’t think it’s really trendy. It’s a standard shape.  If you like it you should get it. People wonder why I have 7 metallic bags (most of which are lambskin) and wear them all casually. Lol!  Get what makes you happy!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait, what?  I missed the racist Galliano thing. <races to Google>
> 
> OMG! This was awful!!! Racist, anti semitic. Heck, he even insulted the woman’s thighs!  What the ham sandwich???
> 
> He claims he doesn’t remember it because of addictions.   As my Southern grandma always said “The drunk mouth says what the sober mind’s thinking”. People don’t become different. Their existing hidden or repressed bad aspect show. SMH!
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/sep/08/john-galliano-guilty-racism-antisemitism
> 
> And, I hate that bag. It doesn’t say Dior to me at all. I hate it’s sister patterns even more.  But, for those who love it great. It’s like I love Chanel and don’t like the Gabriel.  No, let me stop, it’s not. I definitely see the Gabriel as fitting Chanel. It’s just not my cup of tea. I _don’t_ see these trumped up storage bags as having the Dior aesthetic.
> 
> That being said, they are better than the horrible artist line they just did on the Lady Diors. This mossy madness is one of the bags for purchase. My SA actually called me to see if I wanted it as she received (got stuck) with one.
> View attachment 4323709
> 
> I happened to run across these shoes and thought - A match!  Just what I need if I’m going to meet Big Foot and some woodland nymphs for a lovely lunch in a dank forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323708
> 
> 
> I looooooooved being a mom. Once my kids got to be about 2 they were so much fun to raise and be around.
> But, I’m the oddball. I am soooo not looking forward to being a grandmother.   I didn’t get that gene. Luckily, neither of my children look like they are getting married any time soon so I’m safe for now! Lol!
> When I was thinking navy it was because I have a cobalt blue quilted chain strap Miss Dior bag and wanted some distance between the two. But, I’ve decided not to dye.
> Thanks for the compliment on the bag. But, this is why I never say never on fashion. Sometimes something just hits me the right way and I have to eat another big ol’ plate of crow because I swore I wouldn’t touch that type of thing with a 10 foot pole.
> Hmmmm...maybe I’d like my ivory Chanel better if I had super cool ivory boots
> Yes!!!!!!
> This is gorgeous. One my favorites you’ve shown.


If you buy the ivory boots will go get a Go go cage to dance in? Just kidding! That could work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> If you buy the ivory boots will go get a Go go cage to dance in? Just kidding! That could work.


ROFL! Don’t tempt me! 

But, yea.  I would definitely want to keep down the mod 60’s vibe. That doesn’t really work with my style either.  

The question is...where to find ivory boots?  I still haven’t found the basic black boots I want. (I did I mentioned Nordstrom sent me the wrong boots? I’m so bummed. I had to return them and they can find / no longer have the display one I tried on to reorder.   I also didn’t keep the cobalt blue ankle booties with the silver heel. Everyone in my family hated them. I still loved them but, they all can’t be wrong. LOL! 

I should probably focus on strappy sandals. It’s more likely to be warm here like today (68 degrees in Jan) than cold. 

Here is my bag #11 of 10. Prada double zip tote in tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano w/ghw with Tom Ford Miranda sunnies. If I EVER think of selling this bag like I was last year, please come as a group to my house and bag slap me!   When I don’t wear the bag I always think I don’t want it. But every time I wear it I love it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Form and pretty is one thing. But, function reigns surpreme. I love the Dior WOC I had on yesterday but it isn’t the most functional bag. It’s small and the snap is fiddle. But, THIS bag is super functional and easy to wear. The double zips are perfect for keeping my wallet and other items secure but separated. The open center is perfect for my sunnies, cosmetic case and any number of other things I throw in during the day. It can even hold a water bottle and snack. Yet it’s still relatively small. It can be worn in ANY weather and wipes clean. 

I’ve gotten some fun bags lately but I need to keep my eye on function too. 

I would wear this (and it’s red sister) more if I had more accessories to go with gold hw. I need to work on that. I now have 3 bags with gold hardware that I really want to wear but I’m thwarted by shoes.


----------



## Annabel Lee

whateve said:


> Another black bag. Almost done. Vintage Coach also made in Italy. The charm is recent.


Beautiful! And hard to believe it's vintage--it looks terrific. 



ElainePG said:


> This.
> 
> I had an experience years ago at a dinner party, where the (*much* older) host became quite drunk and proceeded to blatently insult my religion. It wasn't just one throw-away comment... he went on & on. I was practically in tears, but since he was so much older, and also the host, plus I was seated right next to him at the dining room table, I didn't feel as though I could respond in any way. So I just sat there, looking down at my plate. The Hubster and I left the party as soon as we decently could. The next day the man's wife called me to apologize, saying that her husband really didn't mean it, and putting it all down to "too many martinis."
> 
> Nope.


Yuck. I'm so sorry, Elaine. What an awful experience, and what a jerk. At least he did you the favor of letting you know not to associate with him anymore. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Give me your perspective ladies (do we have any gents that have joined us this year?)
> 
> When I think about what I want in my collection over the next few years (not counting work bags), I want
> 
> a black lamb jumbo SF Chanel flap
> a pink Chanel (size / type TBD)
> a stunning but inexpensive green bag (like my red Trussardi. I only spent a few hundred on that bag but love it as much as my Diors.)
> A navy bag (something unique!)
> A black tote (will it ever happen?)
> But, I have 7 black bags. So something needs to go before I get an 8th and 9th. (At least I think so. I do actually wear all of them. Sooooo?)
> 
> I have 4 silver bags. I don’t need that many. The PS never gets worn anymore.
> 
> But, I don’t want to put a lot of new money towards bags this year. I got 4 as gifts from DF last year and I’m concentrating on clothes, shoes and jewelry which is a ridiculously expensive undertaking.
> 
> So this is what I think I’m going to do3
> 
> Sell the Ivory Chanel
> Sell the silver Proenza Schouler
> Sell the black Proenza Schouler
> Sell the grey metallic Jimmy Choo hobo (I really like the look but, it’s a slouchy back hole and drives me crazy.)
> That would yeild me enough to get a black Chanel SF jumbo w/shw.
> 
> Then I can hunt for the right pink Chanel over time and buy it. If I feel like it’s redundant with the Dior, I can sell her at that time.
> 
> I have a lot of heartache about selling the PS’s and the J Choo but, I don’t wear them. I keep the PS’s in case I need something non branded but honestly, that just isn’t coming up. My other bags are quiet enough that they don’t cause a ruckus. I would rather search for a different non branded bag for work functions.
> 
> Re: the J Choo. I reeaaaaally like the bag. It’s so not me. But I still love it. That brings said I think it be better off buying a more functional large bag when those come back in style (which we know they will.)
> 
> Thoughts?


How different are the black bags you already have? I have a ton of black bags too, but they almost never steal wears from one another. If you start getting into any sort of regular overlap, though, it's probably time to cull. 

Would an organizer help with the Jimmy Choo? If not, and if it would leave a gap, maybe it's worth replacing it before you get rid of it.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness look how ugly those green monsters are!!
> 
> And I love hearing how much you loved being a Mom! It's not something that I've wanted for very long, but it's truly quite a special experience feeling something grow inside you and I honestly can't wait to meet the baby!


I also loved being a mom! I wasn't much for other people's kids but I loved having my own.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Give me your perspective ladies (do we have any gents that have joined us this year?)
> 
> When I think about what I want in my collection over the next few years (not counting work bags), I want
> 
> a black lamb jumbo SF Chanel flap
> a pink Chanel (size / type TBD)
> a stunning but inexpensive green bag (like my red Trussardi. I only spent a few hundred on that bag but love it as much as my Diors.)
> A navy bag (something unique!)
> A black tote (will it ever happen?)
> But, I have 7 black bags. So something needs to go before I get an 8th and 9th. (At least I think so. I do actually wear all of them. Sooooo?)
> 
> I have 4 silver bags. I don’t need that many. The PS never gets worn anymore.
> 
> But, I don’t want to put a lot of new money towards bags this year. I got 4 as gifts from DF last year and I’m concentrating on clothes, shoes and jewelry which is a ridiculously expensive undertaking.
> 
> So this is what I think I’m going to do3
> 
> Sell the Ivory Chanel
> Sell the silver Proenza Schouler
> Sell the black Proenza Schouler
> Sell the grey metallic Jimmy Choo hobo (I really like the look but, it’s a slouchy back hole and drives me crazy.)
> That would yeild me enough to get a black Chanel SF jumbo w/shw.
> 
> Then I can hunt for the right pink Chanel over time and buy it. If I feel like it’s redundant with the Dior, I can sell her at that time.
> 
> I have a lot of heartache about selling the PS’s and the J Choo but, I don’t wear them. I keep the PS’s in case I need something non branded but honestly, that just isn’t coming up. My other bags are quiet enough that they don’t cause a ruckus. I would rather search for a different non branded bag for work functions.
> 
> Re: the J Choo. I reeaaaaally like the bag. It’s so not me. But I still love it. That brings said I think it be better off buying a more functional large bag when those come back in style (which we know they will.)
> 
> Thoughts?


You HAVE to sell the cream chanel. You HAVE to based on all your comments on this thread. 
Otherwise your plan sounds good.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Another black bag. Almost done. Vintage Coach also made in Italy. The charm is recent.


So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

The only way I would wear that green Dior is if I had a date with the grinch.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Beautiful! And hard to believe it's vintage--it looks terrific.
> 
> 
> Yuck. I'm so sorry, Elaine. What an awful experience, and what a jerk. At least he did you the favor of letting you know not to associate with him anymore.
> 
> 
> How different are the black bags you already have? I have a ton of black bags too, but they almost never steal wears from one another. If you start getting into any sort of regular overlap, though, it's probably time to cull.
> 
> Would an organizer help with the Jimmy Choo? If not, and if it would leave a gap, maybe it's worth replacing it before you get rid of it.


My black bags are:

Non Work:

Dior Ltd Edition Studded Diorama WOC (5 wear in a month)
Fendi Large By the Way Bag (89 wear in 2.5 years)
Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo (24 wear in a 1.5 years)
Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB (76 wear in 3 years)
Proenza Schouler Black Sm Courier (22 wear in 4 years)
Saint Laurent So Black Mono Cabas (26 wear in 1 year)
Work only:

Max Mara Black Whitney
My non work bags get a lot of wear because I work from home and travel to see clients. So, unless I’m client facing I wear my other bags. (I did stick my Dior WOC in my laptop for one trip as a test and it worked really well!)

If any bags were possible overlap it would be the Fendi and YSL but they feel so different to me. The Fendi is sporty while the YSL is classy.

Like I said, I have a teeny bit of heartburn over selling the black PS because it’s complexity non branded. But, I’m not crazy about it. Perhaps it’s just the kind of bag I “need” to have. It can’t hurt to let it sit a while.

I don’t see the black Chanel as stealing a lot of wear either. I’d wear it when I currently wear my LV or Dior WOC but need something bigger. I think it would be a good add. When I had the bag in patent I always wished it was in a different material and I would have worn it.

Ya know, after thinking about this. I think I need to just get the black flap regardless. I want it. I’ll wear it. I’ll be happy with it. The silver PS just needs to go. No worries there. The black Jimmy Choo gives me a large ish bag to hold me over til I find a larger neutral non black bag. So, I can also sell the JC Biker bag.  (I’ve tried pouches. It still drives me cuckoo)

I have the black PS up for sale and if it goes at my asking I won’t be upset. But it has enough utility (and looks new) that I won’t let it go for nothing.

I need to wear the ivory flap this spring and sell if I don’t LOVE it. Too much money in that bag for it to be a closet dweller.

The pink Chanel will come when it comes. If I haven’t bought it by now, I’m probably not as hot on it as I think.

And, let’s ask the heavens to open and present me with a super cool, relatively inexpensive green bag and a black tote ray


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> ROFL! Don’t tempt me!
> 
> But, yea.  I would definitely want to keep down the mod 60’s vibe. That doesn’t really work with my style either.
> 
> The question is...where to find ivory boots?  I still haven’t found the basic black boots I want. (I did I mentioned Nordstrom sent me the wrong boots? I’m so bummed. I had to return them and they can find / no longer have the display one I tried on to reorder.   I also didn’t keep the cobalt blue ankle booties with the silver heel. Everyone in my family hated them. I still loved them but, they all can’t be wrong. LOL!
> 
> I should probably focus on strappy sandals. It’s more likely to be warm here like today (68 degrees in Jan) than cold.
> 
> Here is my bag #11 of 10. Prada double zip tote in tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano w/ghw with Tom Ford Miranda sunnies. If I EVER think of selling this bag like I was last year, please come as a group to my house and bag slap me!   When I don’t wear the bag I always think I don’t want it. But every time I wear it I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323823
> 
> 
> Form and pretty is one thing. But, function reigns surpreme. I love the Dior WOC I had on yesterday but it isn’t the most functional bag. It’s small and the snap is fiddle. But, THIS bag is super functional and easy to wear. The double zips are perfect for keeping my wallet and other items secure but separated. The open center is perfect for my sunnies, cosmetic case and any number of other things I throw in during the day. It can even hold a water bottle and snack. Yet it’s still relatively small. It can be worn in ANY weather and wipes clean.
> 
> I’ve gotten some fun bags lately but I need to keep my eye on function too.
> 
> I would wear this (and it’s red sister) more if I had more accessories to go with gold hw. I need to work on that. I now have 3 bags with gold hardware that I really want to wear but I’m thwarted by shoes.


I love this color. I just sold a bag this color. It was so pretty but the shape and size didn't work for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> That is absolutely horrible!! I'm so sorry that you had that experience. I've experienced racism and bullying at various points in my life but I try to surround myself with people, at this age, who love me and are my biggest fans (and I am theirs as well). Sometimes, it can't be avoided though. *Those types of situations really never leave you, so I feel for you*.


What a sweet thing to say. It was years ago, and honestly I never think about it, but the discussion about Galliano brought it to mind. Like you, I make it a point to only keep positive people in my life. But sometimes "stuff" happens. When you least expect it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The only way I would wear that green Dior is if I had a date with the grinch.


  
Now the song is gonna be in my head all night! "You're a meeeeeean one, MISter GRINCH!"


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What a sweet thing to say. It was years ago, and honestly I never think about it, but the discussion about Galliano brought it to mind. Like you, I make it a point to only keep positive people in my life. But sometimes "stuff" happens. When you least expect it.


I've had similar experiences. I grew up being a different religion than most of the people who lived in our city. I've been very sensitive to prejudice. I remember hearing comments in junior high so you know these kids learned it from their parents. Once I met a boyfriend's aunt. When my boyfriend told her my religion, she said she could tell from looking at me. Then followed it up with the "some of my best friends..." comment. My DH doesn't get it because he's never been part of a minority group.

However, being a part of minority group doesn't automatically teach people to be tolerant of others. Where we live currently, there is a huge Mexican population but very few black people. The black kids in school were picked on relentlessly and the school did nothing about it.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Here is my bag #11 of 10. Prada double zip tote in tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano w/ghw with Tom Ford Miranda sunnies. If I EVER think of selling this bag like I was last year, please come as a group to my house and bag slap me!   When I don’t wear the bag I always think I don’t want it. But every time I wear it I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323823
> 
> 
> Form and pretty is one thing. But, function reigns surpreme. I love the Dior WOC I had on yesterday but it isn’t the most functional bag. It’s small and the snap is fiddle. But, THIS bag is super functional and easy to wear. The double zips are perfect for keeping my wallet and other items secure but separated. The open center is perfect for my sunnies, cosmetic case and any number of other things I throw in during the day. It can even hold a water bottle and snack. Yet it’s still relatively small. It can be worn in ANY weather and wipes clean.
> 
> I’ve gotten some fun bags lately but I need to keep my eye on function too.
> 
> I would wear this (and it’s red sister) more if I had more accessories to go with gold hw. I need to work on that. I now have 3 bags with gold hardware that I really want to wear but I’m thwarted by shoes.


I really like the design of this bag. It's just like my Mulberry Small Bayswater Double-Zip. A zipped section on each side for wallet, phone, and other need-to-be-secured things, and a big open section in the middle. I don't think Mulberry makes this bag any more, which is a shame. I probably should have bought two. The one I own is in a lovely shade of taupe, but I could have used another in oxblood. At the time, though, I was reluctant to duplicate bag styles.

Dumb.


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> Beautiful! And hard to believe it's vintage--it looks terrific.
> 
> 
> *Yuck. I'm so sorry, Elaine. What an awful experience, and what a jerk. At least he did you the favor of letting you know not to associate with him anymore. *
> 
> 
> How different are the black bags you already have? I have a ton of black bags too, but they almost never steal wears from one another. If you start getting into any sort of regular overlap, though, it's probably time to cull.
> 
> Would an organizer help with the Jimmy Choo? If not, and if it would leave a gap, maybe it's worth replacing it before you get rid of it.


True! Fortunately he & his wife weren't actually friends... she was the volunteer coordinator at a museum where DH and I volunteered on Sundays (we'd never even met him until their dinner party). So it was awkward when we saw her after that, at the museum, although certainly we were polite to her. But for sure, we never invited THEM to dinner at OUR house!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> LOL camping. In our house, The Hubster and I say that our idea of "roughing it" is a bad Ramada Inn.
> 
> We do enjoy hiking. Plenty of great places to hike here on the coast. But at the end of the day we want to come home to a hot shower. AND a flush toilet.


Lol!  I agree. I like a day of nature. I love hiking, biking on trails, etc. But, I firmly believe that I shouldn’t overstay my welcome and be caught dead in nature overnight. LOL! 


lynne_ross said:


> You HAVE to sell the cream chanel. You HAVE to based on all your comments on this thread.
> Otherwise your plan sounds good.


Yes. I do!  If I were seeing anyone else go through this I would want to scream at them to sell. Why is it so hard when the shoe is pinching _my_ foot? 


dcooney4 said:


> The only way I would wear that green Dior is if I had a date with the grinch.





whateve said:


> I've had similar experiences. I grew up being a different religion than most of the people who lived in our city. I've been very sensitive to prejudice. I remember hearing comments in junior high so you know these kids learned it from their parents. Once I met a boyfriend's aunt. When my boyfriend told her my religion, she said she could tell from looking at me. Then followed it up with the "some of my best friends..." comment. My DH doesn't get it because he's never been part of a minority group.
> 
> However, being a part of minority group doesn't automatically teach people to be tolerant of others. Where we live currently, there is a huge Mexican population but very few black people. The black kids in school were picked on relentlessly and the school did nothing about it.


I don’t get this. I just don’t. How can rational people judge any group as a whole?  And then feel justified in being mean. Pathetic.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I usually love toile but I don't care for this. Am the only one that is disturbed by the mauling of the snake? I know it is just a snake, and I don't even like snakes, but I don't want to carry something that has a picture of violence. I read a thread or two in which people were saying they liked it though.


What I've read about the harvesting of snake skins would be enough to put me off completely if I already wasn't against exotics.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I posted this on the wrong thread. 

I don’t think I’ve posted a pic of my Knomo laptop bag. It is wonderfully functional... and visually meh. Lol!  Just as I wanted. I don’t want attention from clients or peers on my work bags.   But it so awesome. Full leather exterior, comfy straps that don’t slip and perfect organizational pockets. If I’m traveling overnight, it can even hold a couple dresses, undies and toiletries. I just have to skip my workouts (oh darn...not) because I can’t also fit athletic shoes. 

This is a pic from today. (The change in car upholstery from the Prada pic is because I was back in my car after picking it up from the repair shop. LOL! So glad to have my car back!!!!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

I got a mess o’ shoes, boots, etc. in the mail. Most of it is “almost”.  I’m so glad I learned from the bag journey not to settle. I’m having to apply this to other categories and it’s hard because I really hate to shop.

Clothes, interestingly, are the easiest to buy because, if necessary, can buy something to fit the largest part of me (always my hips / butt) and take it to the tailor for a perfect fit.

But, shoes? Sigh.

I decided to try YSL tributes because they are supposed to be comfy. I was giving them the hairy eyeball because the pronounced platform isn’t my style. But, why not try?  So? I bought two pair on sale.  Who the heck finds these comfortable? The heel height isn’t an issue because the platform is so high. The problem is the bottoms of those shoes are as hard as cement! And, honestly, I’m 5’8”. Adding 5,5” to my height makes me pretty tall. I dunno.

Also, I have an issue with boots because forever ago I was running late to a step aerobics class. I didn’t warm up properly and I was on Cipro. So, voila - torn Achilles’ tendon. Despite working out to solve the issue, my calves are two different sizes. Why is this relevant? I bought an adorable pair of Jimmy Choo knee high boots on sale. They fit the right calf and not the left. But most “regular” knee high boots are too big. So...what to do?

I swear I need shoe elves to just make shoes and boots for me.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Give me your perspective ladies (do we have any gents that have joined us this year?)
> 
> When I think about what I want in my collection over the next few years (not counting work bags), I want
> 
> a black lamb jumbo SF Chanel flap
> a pink Chanel (size / type TBD)
> a stunning but inexpensive green bag (like my red Trussardi. I only spent a few hundred on that bag but love it as much as my Diors.)
> A navy bag (something unique!)
> A black tote (will it ever happen?)
> But, I have 7 black bags. So something needs to go before I get an 8th and 9th. (At least I think so. I do actually wear all of them. Sooooo?)
> 
> I have 4 silver bags. I don’t need that many. The PS never gets worn anymore.
> 
> But, I don’t want to put a lot of new money towards bags this year. I got 4 as gifts from DF last year and I’m concentrating on clothes, shoes and jewelry which is a ridiculously expensive undertaking.
> 
> So this is what I think I’m going to do3
> 
> Sell the Ivory Chanel
> Sell the silver Proenza Schouler
> Sell the black Proenza Schouler
> Sell the grey metallic Jimmy Choo hobo (I really like the look but, it’s a slouchy back hole and drives me crazy.)
> That would yeild me enough to get a black Chanel SF jumbo w/shw.
> 
> Then I can hunt for the right pink Chanel over time and buy it. If I feel like it’s redundant with the Dior, I can sell her at that time.
> 
> I have a lot of heartache about selling the PS’s and the J Choo but, I don’t wear them. I keep the PS’s in case I need something non branded but honestly, that just isn’t coming up. My other bags are quiet enough that they don’t cause a ruckus. I would rather search for a different non branded bag for work functions.
> 
> Re: the J Choo. I reeaaaaally like the bag. It’s so not me. But I still love it. That brings said I think it be better off buying a more functional large bag when those come back in style (which we know they will.)
> 
> Thoughts?


I've not been able to post a lot lately (even if I managed to read all posts).  I'm glad that you've decided against dye-ing your ivory Chanel.  And I'm also glad that you've finally decided to sell it.  You've been agonizing over wearing this bag since last year (if I remember correctly).  There were all indications that it really is not a bag fit for you.

On your other 'dilemma' regarding the PS, I think you've worn those to your heart's content and it's time to let others enjoy them.  I'm not sure about the JC Biker - if now is the right time to sell it.  But I know you'd eventually decide to sell it.

I think if you find the right Chanel black flap, you need not wait for the other bags to sell first.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry this happened. People like to excuse bad behavior with some substance or even a bad period in their lives. But, I don’t buy it. Nothing could make me slap a child, say something racist, steal from a purse, etc. because it isn’t in me to come out.
> 
> Now if I _did_ drink too much your sugar cookies that I ignored at the beginning of the event would suddenly show up missing. That’s because I always wanted them. I was just trying my best not to eat thorn. Lol!
> 
> That all being said, I can’t stand people who say one thing and think another.  I don’t mean being polite and not saying if you don’t like someone’s shoes. I mean people who hate others, think less of others, want to do awful things.
> 
> People need to stop being cowards and say / do what they want. Because, if it’s too ugly to put out there, you should work to be a better person who doesn’t have it inside.
> <hearty harrumph>
> Off my soapbox. Lol!
> I never wanted to be a mother. When I got married I told my husband I didn’t want children. Then, whoopsie a year later I was pregnant though I was on birth control.  I was devastated and cried all my first trimester. Then I was miserable and depressed the 2nd and 3rd.  I didn’t even want to be a mom the day I went into labor.
> 
> Then when DS was born and I heard his first cry MY WHOLE WORLD CHANGED!  He became the most precarious thing in my life and I immediately fell in love.
> 
> So, the young woman who hated kids and didn’t want to be a mom ended up being cuckoo crazy about her two and corralling all their friends to come over our house and on our vacations. Ain’t life funny?
> 
> Never say never. Loving being a mom was the nicest plate of crow I ever ate.
> 
> I’m assuming something similar will happen when the (blech!) grand demons... Er..: I mean grand kids arrive.   But, right now I’m glad they aren’t here yet. I’m having too much fun with my newly minted adult kids. Lol!
> 
> You will adore being a mom. It’s hard, disappointing, frustrating, maddening, confusing and completely tiring. And still wonderful!
> Except for the large logo don’t think it’s really trendy. It’s a standard shape.  If you like it you should get it. People wonder why I have 7 metallic bags (most of which are lambskin) and wear them all casually. Lol!  Get what makes you happy!


"Never say never" is also something that I'm trying to internalize!



ElainePG said:


> I really like the design of this bag. It's just like my Mulberry Small Bayswater Double-Zip. A zipped section on each side for wallet, phone, and other need-to-be-secured things, and a big open section in the middle. I don't think Mulberry makes this bag any more, which is a shame. I probably should have bought two. The one I own is in a lovely shade of taupe, but I could have used another in oxblood. At the time, though, I was reluctant to duplicate bag styles.
> 
> Dumb.


I also like that Double Zip, I wish Mulberry did not discontinue it.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> This.
> 
> I had an experience years ago at a dinner party, where the (*much* older) host became quite drunk and proceeded to blatently insult my religion. It wasn't just one throw-away comment... he went on & on. I was practically in tears, but since he was so much older, and also the host, plus I was seated right next to him at the dining room table, I didn't feel as though I could respond in any way. So I just sat there, looking down at my plate. The Hubster and I left the party as soon as we decently could. The next day the man's wife called me to apologize, saying that her husband really didn't mean it, and putting it all down to "too many martinis."
> 
> Nope.


I'm very sorry for you, but i totally don't understand his wife who did not take him away and either calm down, or put him to bed (if he indeed had 'too many martinis')
when i was younger (under 30) i, too, would sit quietly and would not raise my voice, but moving from our place to a different world and changing the life completely made me realise that i am much stronger and can resist the abuse whatever it may be!
Now i will not tolerate any conversation no matter who talks, on whatever of the 'no go' subjects in the form that is not acceptable for the general conversation, be it politics, religion, races, or expenses! i reserve my right to a) tell the person that i strongly disagree with his point, and b) walk away! Some people go too far just because they never got any 'kick-back' and they think that all the rest agree with them


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I got a mess o’ shoes, boots, etc. in the mail. Most of it is “almost”.  I’m so glad I learned from the bag journey not to settle. I’m having to apply this to other categories and it’s hard because I really hate to shop.
> 
> Clothes, interestingly, are the easiest to buy because, if necessary, can buy something to fit the largest part of me (always my hips / butt) and take it to the tailor for a perfect fit.
> 
> But, shoes? Sigh.
> 
> I decided to try YSL tributes because they are supposed to be comfy. I was giving them the hairy eyeball because the pronounced platform isn’t my style. But, why not try?  So? I bought two pair on sale.  Who the heck finds these comfortable? The heel height isn’t an issue because the platform is so high. The problem is the bottoms of those shoes are as hard as cement! And, honestly, I’m 5’8”. Adding 5,5” to my height makes me pretty tall. I dunno.
> 
> Also, I have an issue with boots because forever ago I was running late to a step aerobics class. I didn’t warm up properly and I was on Cipro. So, voila - torn Achilles’ tendon. Despite working out to solve the issue, my calves are two different sizes. Why is this relevant? I bought an adorable pair of Jimmy Choo knee high boots on sale. They fit the right calf and not the left. But most “regular” knee high boots are too big. So...what to do?
> 
> I swear I need shoe elves to just make shoes and boots for me.


Can one calf be stretched a bit to fit better?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkle could you list your chanel now at slightly above what you want just to see if it will go now? Before Valentines is when I have had things move.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> My black bags are:
> 
> Non Work:
> 
> Dior Ltd Edition Studded Diorama WOC (5 wear in a month)
> Fendi Large By the Way Bag (89 wear in 2.5 years)
> Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo (24 wear in a 1.5 years)
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB (76 wear in 3 years)
> Proenza Schouler Black Sm Courier (22 wear in 4 years)
> Saint Laurent So Black Mono Cabas (26 wear in 1 year)
> Work only:
> 
> Max Mara Black Whitney
> My non work bags get a lot of wear because I work from home and travel to see clients. So, unless I’m client facing I wear my other bags. (I did stick my Dior WOC in my laptop for one trip as a test and it worked really well!)
> 
> If any bags were possible overlap it would be the Fendi and YSL but they feel so different to me. The Fendi is sporty while the YSL is classy.
> 
> Like I said, I have a teeny bit of heartburn over selling the black PS because it’s complexity non branded. But, I’m not crazy about it. Perhaps it’s just the kind of bag I “need” to have. It can’t hurt to let it sit a while.
> 
> I don’t see the black Chanel as stealing a lot of wear either. I’d wear it when I currently wear my LV or Dior WOC but need something bigger. I think it would be a good add. When I had the bag in patent I always wished it was in a different material and I would have worn it.
> 
> Ya know, after thinking about this. I think I need to just get the black flap regardless. I want it. I’ll wear it. I’ll be happy with it. The silver PS just needs to go. No worries there. The black Jimmy Choo gives me a large ish bag to hold me over til I find a larger neutral non black bag. So, I can also sell the JC Biker bag.  (I’ve tried pouches. It still drives me cuckoo)
> 
> I have the black PS up for sale and if it goes at my asking I won’t be upset. But it has enough utility (and looks new) that I won’t let it go for nothing.
> 
> I need to wear the ivory flap this spring and sell if I don’t LOVE it. Too much money in that bag for it to be a closet dweller.
> 
> The pink Chanel will come when it comes. If I haven’t bought it by now, I’m probably not as hot on it as I think.
> 
> And, let’s ask the heavens to open and present me with a super cool, relatively inexpensive green bag and a black tote ray


These feel like totally different functions to me, but I'm not exactly a minimalist, so take that with a grain/shaker of salt. I agree the YSL and Fendi aren't an overlap, and I do think a black Chanel is a perfect addition. You mentioned it as an alternative for the LV/Dior, but I also see it as a good replacement for the PS. 



whateve said:


> I've had similar experiences. I grew up being a different religion than most of the people who lived in our city. I've been very sensitive to prejudice. I remember hearing comments in junior high so you know these kids learned it from their parents. Once I met a boyfriend's aunt. When my boyfriend told her my religion, she said she could tell from looking at me. Then followed it up with the "some of my best friends..." comment. My DH doesn't get it because he's never been part of a minority group.
> 
> However, being a part of minority group doesn't automatically teach people to be tolerant of others. Where we live currently, there is a huge Mexican population but very few black people. The black kids in school were picked on relentlessly and the school did nothing about it.


That is so pointlessly nasty. I don't get why people behave this way, and I'm sorry you had to experience it. 



ElainePG said:


> I really like the design of this bag. It's just like my Mulberry Small Bayswater Double-Zip. A zipped section on each side for wallet, phone, and other need-to-be-secured things, and a big open section in the middle. I don't think Mulberry makes this bag any more, which is a shame. I probably should have bought two. The one I own is in a lovely shade of taupe, but I could have used another in oxblood. At the time, though, I was reluctant to duplicate bag styles.
> 
> Dumb.


Hey, learning our handbag preferences is a process--nothing dumb about that.


----------



## Annabel Lee

dcooney4 said:


> Sparkle could you list your chanel now at slightly above what you want just to see if it will go now? Before Valentines is when I have had things move.


Smart!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I posted this on the wrong thread.
> 
> I don’t think I’ve posted a pic of my Knomo laptop bag. It is wonderfully functional... and visually meh. Lol!  Just as I wanted. I don’t want attention from clients or peers on my work bags.   But it so awesome. Full leather exterior, comfy straps that don’t slip and perfect organizational pockets. If I’m traveling overnight, it can even hold a couple dresses, undies and toiletries. I just have to skip my workouts (oh darn...not) because I can’t also fit athletic shoes.
> 
> This is a pic from today. (The change in car upholstery from the Prada pic is because I was back in my car after picking it up from the repair shop. LOL! So glad to have my car back!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324322


Honestly, I don't agree that it's "visually meh." I think it's a really nice bag. The leather looks really soft, and the two zippers in the front give it visual interest.

And then, because it isn't branded, it's perfect for seeing clients, since you certainly don't want to wave a Chanel or Hermès bag under their noses!


----------



## More bags

Bag #10 - 10 in 31 (completed last week, slow to upload pics)
Gucci Black Soho Leather Disco


It is a small, lightweight bag with pebbled leather. I wear it crossbody. It was my most frequently worn bag in 2018. It fits what I carry on a daily basis, is secure with a zipper and fantastic for travel (especially city travel adventures with lots of walking.) I switched to a full size wallet and I notice it is a bit more of a juggle to angle it through the opening (I didn't want to scratch the lambskin on my wallet). One of the leather strips on the tassel separated - Gucci was great on the customer service to make the repair.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> I'm very sorry for you, but *i totally don't understand his wife* who did not take him away and either calm down, or put him to bed (if he indeed had 'too many martinis')
> when i was younger (under 30) i, too, would sit quietly and would not raise my voice, but moving from our place to a different world and changing the life completely made me realise that *i am much stronger and can resist the abuse *whatever it may be!
> Now i will not tolerate any conversation no matter who talks, on whatever of the 'no go' subjects in the form that is not acceptable for the general conversation, be it politics, religion, races, or expenses!* i reserve my right to a) tell the person that i strongly disagree with his point, and b) walk away!* Some people go too far just because they never got any 'kick-back' and they think that all the rest agree with them


Yes to everything you said above! 
*Yes*, his wife should have intervened. He was being an obnoxious boor, and because she did nothing, she was essentially condoning his behavior.
*Yes*, it's important to resist abuse, whatever it may be.
*Yes*, politely telling a person that you disagree, and/or walking away, is absolutely your right. Bullies get away with too much, IMO.
But it's easier to do this (especially for women, I think?) when we get older. Although maybe women who are now in their 20s are tougher than we were at that age? I can only hope! When I was growing up, girls were for the most part encouraged to "go along to get along."


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Bag #10 - 10 in 31 (completed last week, slow to upload pics)
> Gucci Black Soho Leather Disco
> View attachment 4324806
> 
> It is a small bag, lightweight bag with pebbled leather. I wear it crossbody. It was my most frequently worn bag in 2018. It fits what I carry on a daily basis, is secure with a zipper and fantastic for travel (especially city travel adventures with lots of walking.) I switched to a full size wallet and I notice it is a bit more of a juggle to angle it through the opening (I didn't want to scratch the lambskin on my wallet). One of the leather strips on the tassel separated - Gucci was great on the customer service to make the repair.


This is gorgeous! If I didn't have a small black bag already (my Botkier), I'd seriously be looking at this one.


----------



## More bags

Tagging @Miss_Dawn @essiedub @ElainePG @catsinthebag @tealocean @Nibb for a pen photo, apologies to anyone I missed 

Here is today's bag, my Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW, H Clic Clic A Pois Maxi Twilly and S. T. Dupont Liberte Ball Point Pen in Pearly Nude.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous! If I didn't have a small black bag already (my Botkier), I'd seriously be looking at this one.


Thanks for your kind words Elaine!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rhl2987 said:


> I must admit that I was very tempted to buy that Dior book tote and use it as a baby bag. But I resisted!!! And now I'm wondering what I was thinking hearing from all of you  I'm glad that I didn't buy that tote. I do think they are kind of cool and useful for travel, but they are VERY trendy. Who knows how long that trend will last? I really wanted a Dior saddle bag for the longest time, but now that itch has passed.


I love the Dior book tote, and I've been even more tempted since I heard it's coming in a smaller size! Personally, with my budget I don't think the price is worth a canvas bag, and like other people have said, the prints are not great. For my own personal preference, I try to avoid buying into a brand name (although I definitely have and I still am tempted to do so!) I'd love to get a bag in this shape in a nice veg tanned leather and watch it patina 

Edit: the classic Kate Spade nylon bag from the 90s has a very similar shape, and they've recently reissued it


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Yes to everything you said above!
> *Yes*, his wife should have intervened. He was being an obnoxious boor, and because she did nothing, she was essentially condoning his behavior.
> *Yes*, it's important to resist abuse, whatever it may be.
> *Yes*, politely telling a person that you disagree, and/or walking away, is absolutely your right. Bullies get away with too much, IMO.
> But it's easier to do this (especially for women, I think?) when we get older. Although maybe women who are now in their 20s are tougher than we were at that age? I can only hope! When I was growing up, girls were for the most part encouraged to "go along to get along."


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Yes to everything you said above!
> *Yes*, his wife should have intervened. He was being an obnoxious boor, and because she did nothing, she was essentially condoning his behavior.
> *Yes*, it's important to resist abuse, whatever it may be.
> *Yes*, politely telling a person that you disagree, and/or walking away, is absolutely your right. Bullies get away with too much, IMO.
> But it's easier to do this (especially for women, I think?) when we get older. Although maybe women who are now in their 20s are tougher than we were at that age? I can only hope! When I was growing up, girls were for the most part encouraged to "go along to get along."


I am sorry you had to endure this situation. You and your husband handled yourselves in a classy way, during and afterwards.
Sending hugs to you and to the others who have suffered through similar situations. What a learning opportunity for all of us!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yes to everything you said above!
> *Yes*, his wife should have intervened. He was being an obnoxious boor, and because she did nothing, she was essentially condoning his behavior.
> *Yes*, it's important to resist abuse, whatever it may be.
> *Yes*, politely telling a person that you disagree, and/or walking away, is absolutely your right. Bullies get away with too much, IMO.
> But it's easier to do this (especially for women, I think?) when we get older. Although maybe women who are now in their 20s are tougher than we were at that age? I can only hope! When I was growing up, girls were for the most part encouraged to "go along to get along."


I am wondering if the reason his wife didn’t stop him is because he is abusive to her in private.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Tagging @Miss_Dawn @essiedub @ElainePG @catsinthebag @tealocean @Nibb for a pen photo, apologies to anyone I missed
> 
> Here is today's bag, my Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW, H Clic Clic A Pois Maxi Twilly and S. T. Dupont Liberte Ball Point Pen in Pearly Nude.
> 
> View attachment 4324812


Just beautiful! Do you have an Instagram account?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am wondering if the reason his wife didn’t stop him is because he is abusive to her in private.


Perfectly possible.


----------



## vink

essiedub said:


> *Miss*_*Dawn* Your bag is lovely! I’ve always liked this model. Seems just a bit easier to get in and out of than the traditional Lady Dior.  Did you add that chain..for shoulder carry or? Do you find it easy to use an ivory/cream bag?
> 
> Also, inspired by your fountain pen posts, I’ve decided to rotate through my fountain pens...and to mitigate the ink drying inside the pen, I am going to carry and use only one until I use up the ink, clean it, and move on to another one.  Let’s  see how many I get through in 2019. This is the pen I’m carrying in my So Dior tote  right now. Shaeffer with stylized nib. It is one of the smoothest nibs I’ve ever used!  Is it ok to post the “current fountain pen in my bag” in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 4323172



Love your photo. Both are a piece of art.


----------



## vink

essiedub said:


> Thans *ElainePG* and *MoreBags*!
> I bought The Shaeffer at Flax in San Francisco in 1990/91. I haven’t  shopped for fountain pens in a long time so don’t know if they still do this nib. I fell in love with the look of the nib and the silky smooth writing sealed the deal. It is definitely one of my favorites!
> 
> The So Dior is lambskin side and out. The fancy chain does make it quite heavy, which is its only drawback but it’s  super silky smooshy, which is Dior lambskin. It has that interesting cannage “grommett” which adds another level of interest...like jewelry. There is a slip pocket on the outside in the middle behind the cannage band, which could be used to stash a phone or bus ticket, though I don’t use it.  It is from 2011.. I was mad for Dior that year..here was the commercial that entranced me. You’ll  see the So Dior in the last room aren’t all those bags divine! I think that was the heyday of modern day Dior (no clue what they’re doing to the brand now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *catsinthebag*! I love pen and I love paper..so old fashioned, I know.  I have got to start ysing all these pens Ive amassed cuz they do spark joy and what’s the point of having them if I don’t use them. So this is one of my themes for the year.




That’s about the time Dior caught my eye with their first version of Miss Dior, too. Actually. It’s the Diorissimo that led the pack followed with Miss Dior. I love Raf Simon era. Right now, all I see is the reminiscence of Galliano like they’re trying to lure that crowd back, which isn’t my taste. I think the only bag from Galliano era that I like is the Granville, both normal tote and polochon. Too bad they quietly fade it out Dior fashion, otherwise, I’ll be more proactive in getting one more polochon and one more Miss Dior.


----------



## vink

essiedub said:


> Yeah those were the days...le sigh...now Raf is at Calvin Klein though I haven’t followed what’s happening there. Galliano had that fairy tale drama a la Karl L but he let his racist stripes show..anyhoo...
> I am so NOT feeling the toile they're doing..does this speak Dior to anyone?!
> View attachment 4323294



Raf is leaving CK. No one knows why, but the guess was that maybe it’s just too much of a work having to cater to so many demographic groups and prices. He couldn’t handle the pressure or expectations. That’s what I found on the media the other day.


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> My name isn't Christian Dior, so... no.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Hilarious! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I agree. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> Another black bag. Almost done. Vintage Coach also made in Italy. The charm is recent.



Cute charm!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Just beautiful! Do you have an Instagram account?


Thanks Elaine! 
I don’t have an Instagram account, I am a social media Luddite.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Tagging @Miss_Dawn @essiedub @ElainePG @catsinthebag @tealocean @Nibb for a pen photo, apologies to anyone I missed
> 
> Here is today's bag, my Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW, H Clic Clic A Pois Maxi Twilly and S. T. Dupont Liberte Ball Point Pen in Pearly Nude.
> 
> View attachment 4324812




I love every single thing in this photo!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Tagging @Miss_Dawn @essiedub @ElainePG @catsinthebag @tealocean @Nibb for a pen photo, apologies to anyone I missed
> 
> Here is today's bag, my Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW, H Clic Clic A Pois Maxi Twilly and S. T. Dupont Liberte Ball Point Pen in Pearly Nude.
> 
> View attachment 4324812


I can’t decide which I like more!! The bag? Or the pen


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine!
> I don’t have an Instagram account, *I am a social media Luddite*.


My DH, too!
I deleted my Facebook account in 2017 (waaaaaay too much drama) but I do like following people I know  on IG. I do NOT follow "celebrities," although I do follow a few authors whose books I admire. I enjoy posting my photos of things like sunsets, or flowers. Or sometimes something yummy that I've cooked.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I must admit that I was very tempted to buy that Dior book tote and use it as a baby bag. But I resisted!!! And now I'm wondering what I was thinking hearing from all of you  I'm glad that I didn't buy that tote. I do think they are kind of cool and useful for travel, but they are VERY trendy. Who knows how long that trend will last? I really wanted a Dior saddle bag for the longest time, but now that itch has passed.



If you like logo or looking for a big shlepping bag from a premiere brand, maybe it’ll answer your call. I can see it catch on very well with the ongoing trend right now. Don’t feel bad for liking stuff.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I love every single thing in this photo!


Thank you catsinthebag.   I think you and I like a lot of the same things! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> I can’t decide which I like more!! The bag? Or the pen


Aww, Miss_Dawn, thank you very much! 



ElainePG said:


> My DH, too!
> I deleted my Facebook account in 2017 (waaaaaay too much drama) but I do like following people I know  on IG. I do NOT follow "celebrities," although I do follow a few authors whose books I admire. I enjoy posting my photos of things like sunsets, or flowers. Or sometimes something yummy that I've cooked.


Your IG account sounds lovely, definitely the same things I’m interested in! Any book recommendations you would like to share? I finished one last night and I am deciding what to read next.


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> I'm very sorry for you, but i totally don't understand his wife who did not take him away and either calm down, or put him to bed (if he indeed had 'too many martinis')
> when i was younger (under 30) i, too, would sit quietly and would not raise my voice, but moving from our place to a different world and changing the life completely made me realise that i am much stronger and can resist the abuse whatever it may be!
> Now i will not tolerate any conversation no matter who talks, on whatever of the 'no go' subjects in the form that is not acceptable for the general conversation, be it politics, religion, races, or expenses! i reserve my right to a) tell the person that i strongly disagree with his point, and b) walk away! Some people go too far just because they never got any 'kick-back' and they think that all the rest agree with them



Very true. If no one dare speak up, they’ll think everyone agree with them. And the stupidity and ignorance go on. I don’t tolerate those in my life anymore. I still do care, but not enough to keep shutting up and let them think they’re right. Needless to say, some people don’t like me. [emoji848]


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Your IG account sounds lovely, definitely the same things I’m interested in! Any book recommendations you would like to share? I finished one last night and I am deciding what to read next.


I just read _Where The Crawdads Sing_, by Delia Owens. In fact, I posted a photo of it on my IG, with a little review, and Delia Owens HERSELF posted a very sweet thank-you back to me! 

It was a really good novel. Her writing is luscious. A bit reminiscent of the early work of Barbara Kingsolver. Delia Owens has written other books, but this is her first novel. She is a naturalist, and there is quite a bit about nature in this book (it's set in the remote marshland of North Carolina). The book is an interesting mix of nature, romance, mystery (it opens with the discovery of a body!), history (it's set in the 1950s-1960s), social commentary, and there's even some poetry! 

What book did you finish last night? I'm always looking for new books!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> Very true. If no one dare speak up, they’ll think everyone agree with them. And the stupidity and ignorance go on. I don’t tolerate those in my life anymore. I still do care, but not enough to keep shutting up and let them think they’re right. *Needless to say, some people don’t like me*. [emoji848]


But I'm sure the *nicest* people do!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Give me your perspective ladies (do we have any gents that have joined us this year?)
> 
> When I think about what I want in my collection over the next few years (not counting work bags), I want
> 
> a black lamb jumbo SF Chanel flap
> a pink Chanel (size / type TBD)
> a stunning but inexpensive green bag (like my red Trussardi. I only spent a few hundred on that bag but love it as much as my Diors.)
> A navy bag (something unique!)
> A black tote (will it ever happen?)
> But, I have 7 black bags. So something needs to go before I get an 8th and 9th. (At least I think so. I do actually wear all of them. Sooooo?)
> 
> I have 4 silver bags. I don’t need that many. The PS never gets worn anymore.
> 
> But, I don’t want to put a lot of new money towards bags this year. I got 4 as gifts from DF last year and I’m concentrating on clothes, shoes and jewelry which is a ridiculously expensive undertaking.
> 
> So this is what I think I’m going to do3
> 
> Sell the Ivory Chanel
> Sell the silver Proenza Schouler
> Sell the black Proenza Schouler
> Sell the grey metallic Jimmy Choo hobo (I really like the look but, it’s a slouchy back hole and drives me crazy.)
> That would yeild me enough to get a black Chanel SF jumbo w/shw.
> 
> Then I can hunt for the right pink Chanel over time and buy it. If I feel like it’s redundant with the Dior, I can sell her at that time.
> 
> I have a lot of heartache about selling the PS’s and the J Choo but, I don’t wear them. I keep the PS’s in case I need something non branded but honestly, that just isn’t coming up. My other bags are quiet enough that they don’t cause a ruckus. I would rather search for a different non branded bag for work functions.
> 
> Re: the J Choo. I reeaaaaally like the bag. It’s so not me. But I still love it. That brings said I think it be better off buying a more functional large bag when those come back in style (which we know they will.)
> 
> Thoughts?


I pretty much always think you are doing the right thing in selling a bag that you never use. Unless they are incredibly special and one of a kind pieces then they should definitely be both loved and used! Hopefully it will bring you some satisfaction if and when you sell them rather than heartache! And can contribute to your new wishlist item purchases, when you find the perfect ones.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I never wanted to be a mother. When I got married I told my husband I didn’t want children. Then, whoopsie a year later I was pregnant though I was on birth control.  I was devastated and cried all my first trimester. Then I was miserable and depressed the 2nd and 3rd.  I didn’t even want to be a mom the day I went into labor.
> 
> Then when DS was born and I heard his first cry MY WHOLE WORLD CHANGED!  He became the most precarious thing in my life and I immediately fell in love.
> 
> So, the young woman who hated kids and didn’t want to be a mom ended up being cuckoo crazy about her two and corralling all their friends to come over our house and on our vacations. Ain’t life funny?
> 
> Never say never. Loving being a mom was the nicest plate of crow I ever ate.
> 
> I’m assuming something similar will happen when the (blech!) grand demons... Er..: I mean grand kids arrive.   But, right now I’m glad they aren’t here yet. I’m having too much fun with my newly minted adult kids. Lol!
> 
> You will adore being a mom. It’s hard, disappointing, frustrating, maddening, confusing and completely tiring. And still wonderful!
> Except for the large logo don’t think it’s really trendy. It’s a standard shape.  If you like it you should get it. People wonder why I have 7 metallic bags (most of which are lambskin) and wear them all casually. Lol!  Get what makes you happy!


This warms my heart! Thank you for sharing Sparkle. I bet you’ll be totally in love with your future grand babies when they arrive but only time will tell!

ITA on the shape. I was just meaning that I see all the influencers on Instagram with this bag these days so, to me, I think of that as a trendy item. I guess I associate certain influencers/fashion bloggers with being trendsetters or wearing items that are trends rather than classic pieces, but there are of course many different types of these people! 

I think this craving has passed for now for me, luckily. All my money is spent on H, and now my master closet and the nursery. So, I have to try to think long term for my items. Will I be able to make use of a piece for all these long years in school or when I have patients someday? Definitely will be able to make use of the closet even then!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I got a mess o’ shoes, boots, etc. in the mail. Most of it is “almost”.  I’m so glad I learned from the bag journey not to settle. I’m having to apply this to other categories and it’s hard because I really hate to shop.
> 
> Clothes, interestingly, are the easiest to buy because, if necessary, can buy something to fit the largest part of me (always my hips / butt) and take it to the tailor for a perfect fit.
> 
> But, shoes? Sigh.
> 
> I decided to try YSL tributes because they are supposed to be comfy. I was giving them the hairy eyeball because the pronounced platform isn’t my style. But, why not try?  So? I bought two pair on sale.  Who the heck finds these comfortable? The heel height isn’t an issue because the platform is so high. The problem is the bottoms of those shoes are as hard as cement! And, honestly, I’m 5’8”. Adding 5,5” to my height makes me pretty tall. I dunno.
> 
> Also, I have an issue with boots because forever ago I was running late to a step aerobics class. I didn’t warm up properly and I was on Cipro. So, voila - torn Achilles’ tendon. Despite working out to solve the issue, my calves are two different sizes. Why is this relevant? I bought an adorable pair of Jimmy Choo knee high boots on sale. They fit the right calf and not the left. But most “regular” knee high boots are too big. So...what to do?
> 
> I swear I need shoe elves to just make shoes and boots for me.


You are daring to try those Tributes!! I quite like the heeled shoes with YSL in the heel but I won’t be buying them bc I have no need for new dressy shoes anymore. I’m sorry that most of the shoes didn’t work out! Have you shared what you are looking for in particular? I may have missed it.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love the Dior book tote, and I've been even more tempted since I heard it's coming in a smaller size! Personally, with my budget I don't think the price is worth a canvas bag, and like other people have said, the prints are not great. For my own personal preference, I try to avoid buying into a brand name (although I definitely have and I still am tempted to do so!) I'd love to get a bag in this shape in a nice veg tanned leather and watch it patina
> 
> Edit: the classic Kate Spade nylon bag from the 90s has a very similar shape, and they've recently reissued it


That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> But I'm sure the *nicest* people do!



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I just read _Where The Crawdads Sing_, by Delia Owens. In fact, I posted a photo of it on my IG, with a little review, and Delia Owens HERSELF posted a very sweet thank-you back to me!
> 
> It was a really good novel. Her writing is luscious. A bit reminiscent of the early work of Barbara Kingsolver. Delia Owens has written other books, but this is her first novel. She is a naturalist, and there is quite a bit about nature in this book (it's set in the remote marshland of North Carolina). The book is an interesting mix of nature, romance, mystery (it opens with the discovery of a body!), history (it's set in the 1950s-1960s), social commentary, and there's even some poetry!
> 
> What book did you finish last night? I'm always looking for new books!


I just started a book called Creepers by David Morrell. It's interesting so far.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I really like the design of this bag. It's just like my Mulberry Small Bayswater Double-Zip. A zipped section on each side for wallet, phone, and other need-to-be-secured things, and a big open section in the middle. I don't think Mulberry makes this bag any more, which is a shame. I probably should have bought two. The one I own is in a lovely shade of taupe, but I could have used another in oxblood. At the time, though, I was reluctant to duplicate bag styles.
> 
> Dumb.


Thanks for the compliment. I love your Mulberry too! I wish I had gotten one like yours but didn’t know of them til I saw yours on this thread. To have this style in a non saffiano leather would be amazing! 


dcooney4 said:


> Can one calf be stretched a bit to fit better?


Probably but, I’m tired of finagling things. I just want them to work. 


dcooney4 said:


> Sparkle could you list your chanel now at slightly above what you want just to see if it will go now? Before Valentines is when I have had things move.


Good idea! I’ll do just that. In fact I’ll make doubly sure that any present worthy items are posted tomorrow. 


Annabel Lee said:


> These feel like totally different functions to me, but I'm not exactly a minimalist, so take that with a grain/shaker of salt. I agree the YSL and Fendi aren't an overlap, and I do think a black Chanel is a perfect addition. You mentioned it as an alternative for the LV/Dior, but I also see it as a good replacement for the PS.
> 
> 
> That is so pointlessly nasty. I don't get why people behave this way, and I'm sorry you had to experience it.
> 
> 
> Hey, learning our handbag preferences is a process--nothing dumb about that.


I agree on the black bags. I really do use all of them. But, gosh it really feels like 8 of them is overkill. I need to be ok with having them since they get lots of wear just like I try to be hard on selling bags that don’t. If they work, they work. 


ElainePG said:


> Honestly, I don't agree that it's "visually meh." I think it's a really nice bag. The leather looks really soft, and the two zippers in the front give it visual interest.
> 
> And then, because it isn't branded, it's perfect for seeing clients, since you certainly don't want to wave a Chanel or Hermès bag under their noses!


Thanks for the compliment. I’m being hard on the bag. It’s actully nice and sleek looking for work. And no!   No fancy bags at work. I always marvel at how people can wear super expensive bags to work and _not_ get backlash. I’ve never worked in a luxury item friendly environment.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love the Dior book tote, and I've been even more tempted since I heard it's coming in a smaller size! Personally, with my budget I don't think the price is worth a canvas bag, and like other people have said, the prints are not great. For my own personal preference, I try to avoid buying into a brand name (although I definitely have and I still am tempted to do so!) I'd love to get a bag in this shape in a nice veg tanned leather and watch it patina
> 
> Edit: the classic Kate Spade nylon bag from the 90s has a very similar shape, and they've recently reissued it


I wish Dior would reissue their soft tote with some updates. I don’t think they have a pretty lightweight tote right now. 

How cool on the KS. Kate Spade nylon bags were the first bags to get me interested in fin, fashionable handbags. Coach was the first to get me interested in well made handbags. 


dcooney4 said:


> I am wondering if the reason his wife didn’t stop him is because he is abusive to her in private.


Or perhaps she secretly agreed. 


vink said:


> Raf is leaving CK. No one knows why, but the guess was that maybe it’s just too much of a work having to cater to so many demographic groups and prices. He couldn’t handle the pressure or expectations. That’s what I found on the media the other day.


Raf should have stayed at Dior. Was there ever a definitive reason he left. I heard he was “overwhelmed” at Dior too. Is it that he’s creatively talented but can’t handle the administrative / political demands that come with being a head designer?


----------



## ksuromax

Bag №11 my brand new (New IN for Jan) Balenciaga Shopper
i was interested in this bag since the moment i saw pics online
then, in the summer i tried it on in Italy (i never saw one here in local boutiques) and it felt a bit awkward and the cw was not 'me' either - black/yellow stripes, bumblebee 
but i could not get it out of my mind... so, when later i saw this 'table cloth' cw online i thought if i ever get this model, this gonna be it!
I was waiting for the sale, and finally here she is! a new addition to my crazy collection, very soft, very nice to carry, absolutely casual and fun piece! and it holds a ton, can stand on its own and does not dig in! (and i paid for it the price of a small wallet  )
from practical point of view it also has a few '+' - VERY discreet, packs flat (perfect for the suitcase) goes with 80% of my summer wardrobe, so it's going to travel with me next time!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine!
> I don’t have an Instagram account, I am a social media Luddite.


I have all the accounts (FB, insta, Snapchat, Marco Polo, etc.) and only barely use FB. I just don’t see a benefit to having people in my business. My FB feed is actually made up of only three categories 1. friends (however distant) who consistently post funny things 2. Posts from organizations or groups I’m in and 3. Star Trek news  I’ve unfollowed everyone and everything else. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I pretty much always think you are doing the right thing in selling a bag that you never use. Unless they are incredibly special and one of a kind pieces then they should definitely be both loved and used! Hopefully it will bring you some satisfaction if and when you sell them rather than heartache! And can contribute to your new wishlist item purchases, when you find the perfect ones.


Thanks for the vote of confidence! 


Rhl2987 said:


> You are daring to try those Tributes!! I quite like the heeled shoes with YSL in the heel but I won’t be buying them bc I have no need for new dressy shoes anymore. I’m sorry that most of the shoes didn’t work out! Have you shared what you are looking for in particular? I may have missed it.


The tributes were actually cute on in a kind of reformed stripper trying to be classy way. Lol! But, they were hard -
no padding. So, nope. 

I donated almost all my shoes last spring because I knew if I didn’t I’d dither and procrastinate about replacing / updating.  Other than work pumps I think I only had 4 or 5 pair that were keepers. And I also kept about 5 other pair just til I could get replacements. 

In any case, I need everything except work pumps. Lol!  Of course being me, I’ve managed to buy a nice selection of of fun cocktails / date night heels.  And, I’ve gotten a few pair of boots along with some other heels. But, I need “regular” wear shoes (heels and flats) badly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BTW, I wore bag #12 of 10 for my 10 in 31 challenge and #2 of 3 for my red bag challenge.  Today was my red lamb Chanel jumbo. No photo as I was running around like a mad woman.  DD is in town as her current client is actually based here. (Yay! More time with my baby!)

Her team was only supposed to be here for a week (last Mon - Sun). But, the client issues are such a mess that they are staying another week and a half. So, I went to her hotel to bring her some healthy home cooked food and get all her dirty clothes to wash and dry clean while I was still working a crazy busy day myself. My poor dumpling looked so exhausted.   She’s only 5’ tall and sometimes I just wanna pick her up and put her on my lap.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Bag №11 my brand new (New IN for Jan) Balenciaga Shopper
> i was interested in this bag since the moment i saw pics online
> then, in the summer i tried it on in Italy (i never saw one here in local boutiques) and it felt a bit awkward and the cw was not 'me' either - black/yellow stripes, bumblebee
> but i could not get it out of my mind... so, when later i saw this 'table cloth' cw online i thought if i ever get this model, this gonna be it!
> I was waiting for the sale, and finally here she is! a new addition to my crazy collection, very soft, very nice to carry, absolutely casual and fun piece! and it holds a ton, can stand on its own and does not dig in! (and i paid for it the price of a small wallet  )
> from practical point of view it also has a few '+' - VERY discreet, packs flat (perfect for the suitcase) goes with 80% of my summer wardrobe, so it's going to travel with me next time!


That is such a fun bag . I love the color too.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> BTW, I wore bag #12 of 10 for my 10 in 31 challenge and #2 of 3 for my red bag challenge.  Today was my red lamb Chanel jumbo. No photo as I was running around like a mad woman.  DD is in town as her current client is actually based here. (Yay! More time with my baby!)
> 
> Her team was only supposed to be here for a week (last Mon - Sun). But, the client issues are such a mess that they are staying another week and a half. So, I went to her hotel to bring her some healthy home cooked food and get all her dirty clothes to wash and dry clean while I was still working a crazy busy day myself. My poor dumpling looked so exhausted.   She’s only 5’ tall and sometimes I just wanna *pick her up and put her on my lap.*



do it! 
she needs it!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I wish Dior would reissue their soft tote with some updates. I don’t think they have a pretty lightweight tote right now.
> 
> How cool on the KS. Kate Spade nylon bags were the first bags to get me interested in fin, fashionable handbags. Coach was the first to get me interested in well made handbags.
> 
> Or perhaps she secretly agreed.
> Raf should have stayed at Dior. Was there ever a definitive reason he left. I heard he was “overwhelmed” at Dior too. Is it that he’s creatively talented but can’t handle the administrative / political demands that come with being a head designer?



From what the “news” said, Dior demands he has so many collections per year at the pace that he can’t handle. That’s why he left. Some source in that news even joked that no one is as strong and robot-like as an uncle Karl. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Don’t be too hard on yourself on selling and keeping the number for the sake of “keep it under control”. At this phase, I think you should give it time and you’ll  know what to do. 

Sell that ivory if you really don’t like it. And get that black jumbo you’ve been pining for.


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> Bag №11 my brand new (New IN for Jan) Balenciaga Shopper
> i was interested in this bag since the moment i saw pics online
> then, in the summer i tried it on in Italy (i never saw one here in local boutiques) and it felt a bit awkward and the cw was not 'me' either - black/yellow stripes, bumblebee
> but i could not get it out of my mind... so, when later i saw this 'table cloth' cw online i thought if i ever get this model, this gonna be it!
> I was waiting for the sale, and finally here she is! a new addition to my crazy collection, very soft, very nice to carry, absolutely casual and fun piece! and it holds a ton, can stand on its own and does not dig in! (and i paid for it the price of a small wallet  )
> from practical point of view it also has a few '+' - VERY discreet, packs flat (perfect for the suitcase) goes with 80% of my summer wardrobe, so it's going to travel with me next time!



So cute! I have a thing for this print and blue is my favorite color. I like it!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Bag №11 my brand new (New IN for Jan) Balenciaga Shopper
> i was interested in this bag since the moment i saw pics online
> then, in the summer i tried it on in Italy (i never saw one here in local boutiques) and it felt a bit awkward and the cw was not 'me' either - black/yellow stripes, bumblebee
> but i could not get it out of my mind... so, when later i saw this 'table cloth' cw online i thought if i ever get this model, this gonna be it!
> I was waiting for the sale, and finally here she is! a new addition to my crazy collection, very soft, very nice to carry, absolutely casual and fun piece! and it holds a ton, can stand on its own and does not dig in! (and i paid for it the price of a small wallet  )
> from practical point of view it also has a few '+' - VERY discreet, packs flat (perfect for the suitcase) goes with 80% of my summer wardrobe, so it's going to travel with me next time!


Congratulations on your new bag - it is cute. I especially love your scarf, care to share details?


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> From what the “news” said, Dior demands he has so many collections per year at the pace that he can’t handle. That’s why he left. Some source in that news even joked that no one is as strong and robot-like as an uncle Karl. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Don’t be too hard on yourself on selling and keeping the number for the sake of “keep it under control”. At this phase, I think you should give it time and you’ll  know what to do.
> 
> Sell that ivory if you really don’t like it. And get that black jumbo you’ve been pining for.


Hmmmm...if Raf has problems handing the pressure at rep very different brands then hmmmm...  He may be creatively brilliant but just not cut out for that much responsibility. 

Good point on not being too hard on myself on the # of black bags. I’m going to sell the ivory but, keep focusing on shopping my closet. I really would like to slow down bag acquisition for a little while. I really am happy with what I have.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new bag - it is cute. I especially love your scarf, care to share details?


thank you!  
Hermes, Mistique Phoenix gavroche


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I think this craving has passed for now for me, luckily. All my money is spent on H, and now my master closet and the nursery. So, I have to try to think long term for my items.* Will I be able to make use of a piece for all these long years in school or when I have patients someday?* Definitely will be able to make use of the closet even then!


There's a woman I follow on IG who used to be here on tPF. She's an extremely classy dresser (Chanel and Hermès, plus VCA jewelry) AND she is a physician. An oncologist, I believe. So I would say, yes!  Maybe not in med school, or during residency training (which is a definite slog) but for sure once you're in practice!

Do you know what specialty you will pursue? Or are you waiting until you do your rotations in your 3rd & 4th years to see what draws you?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I just started a book called Creepers by David Morrell. It's interesting so far.


Just looked it up. Oooooh... spoooooky! Not to be read at night during a windstorm!  But it does sound interesting.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bag №11 my brand new (New IN for Jan) Balenciaga Shopper
> i was interested in this bag since the moment i saw pics online
> then, in the summer i tried it on in Italy (i never saw one here in local boutiques) and it felt a bit awkward and the cw was not 'me' either - black/yellow stripes, bumblebee
> but i could not get it out of my mind... so, when later i saw this 'table cloth' cw online i thought if i ever get this model, this gonna be it!
> I was waiting for the sale, and finally here she is! a new addition to my crazy collection, very soft, very nice to carry, absolutely casual and fun piece! and it holds a ton, can stand on its own and does not dig in! (and i paid for it the price of a small wallet  )
> from practical point of view it also has a few '+' - VERY discreet, packs flat (perfect for the suitcase) goes with 80% of my summer wardrobe, so it's going to travel with me next time!


This is super cute in the "tablecloth" pattern, and you matched it perfectly with your gavroche!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> This is super cute in the "tablecloth" pattern, and you matched it perfectly with your gavroche!


thank you, dear Elaine!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I just read _Where The Crawdads Sing_, by Delia Owens. In fact, I posted a photo of it on my IG, with a little review, and Delia Owens HERSELF posted a very sweet thank-you back to me!
> 
> It was a really good novel. Her writing is luscious. A bit reminiscent of the early work of Barbara Kingsolver. Delia Owens has written other books, but this is her first novel. She is a naturalist, and there is quite a bit about nature in this book (it's set in the remote marshland of North Carolina). The book is an interesting mix of nature, romance, mystery (it opens with the discovery of a body!), history (it's set in the 1950s-1960s), social commentary, and there's even some poetry!
> 
> What book did you finish last night? I'm always looking for new books!


This sounds like a great book. How cool is it that the author responded to your review! Thanks for recommendation, greatly appreciated. I am adding it to my want to read list.
I read The 5 Love Languages by Gary Chapman. I think we discussed this in this thread maybe a couple of years ago. It is written by a marriage counselor and talks about how partners can show love and how they prefer to receive/feel love from their partner. The 5 Love Languages include Words of Affirmation, Acts of Service, Gifts, Quality Time and Physical Touch.
I will also suggest What She Knew by Gilly Macmillan. It is a thriller, suspense, mystery. Plot begins with a missing 8 year old and progresses from the points of view of different characters.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> Hermes, Mistique Phoenix gavroche


Thanks ksuromax- it’s beautiful on you!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I will also suggest *What She Knew by Gilly Macmillan*. It is a thriller, suspense, mystery. Plot begins with a missing 8 year old and progresses from the points of view of different characters.


I just looked it up on my library's website, and I've put a hold on it. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Thanks ksuromax- it’s beautiful on you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I think I found a black tote. Argh. I don’t want to spend the money on it but, I think it’s perfect. It’s a Chanel large City Shopping tote in caviar. @catsinthebag, don’t you own this tote? Any insights? @missie1, we were just talking about the tote. Whaddayathink? 

What do you ladies think?  It’s caviar so it will be sturdy. It’s the right size. And, it has the center zip section I like. The only down sides are the back pocket is a little small. And the strap drop is two inches longer than I prefer. (I can do longer. Not shorter.)

Yikes. I was kinda hoping to get a replacement for my black flap this year. No way, I’m going to buy both of those bags this year because I know I’ll see something else and I had set my bag limit to one for the entire year.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I think I found a black tote. Argh. I don’t want to spend the money on it but, I think it’s perfect. It’s a Chanel large City Shopping tote in caviar. @catsinthebag, don’t you own this tote? Any insights? @missie1, we were just talking about the tote. Whaddayathink?
> 
> What do you ladies think?  It’s caviar so it will be sturdy. It’s the right size. And, *it has the center zip section I like*. The only down sides are the back pocket is a little small. And the strap drop is two inches longer than I prefer. (I can do longer. Not shorter.)
> 
> Yikes. I was kinda hoping to get a replacement for my black flap this year. No way, I’m going to buy both of those bags this year because I know I’ll see something else and I had set my bag limit to one for the entire year.
> View attachment 4326147


Soooooo... about that center zip section. Does that mean the inside of the tote is divided into two sections, one on each side of the zippered part? I'm probably thinking of someone else on this thread, but I *thought* I remembered you once saying you didn't like bags to be divided in the middle like that. Since it's a tote, which is usally a "chuck it in any old whichway" sort of a bag, being divided into two sections would mean you'd always be thinking about what you were putting on each side of the divider.

Also, we've discussed branded vs. unbranded bags, which I know is an issue for you when you call on clients. Does your tote need to be unbranded? Because this definitely screams "Chanel"!

But I'm just playing devil's advocate. It's a gorgeous bag. It looks like it's a good size. And caviar means it's indestructible, which is exactly right for a tote. Plus it's classy.

On the third hand, if you're only buying one bag this year, it's one & done in the first month of the year, which might make you sad in July...


----------



## whateve

The first month of the year isn't over and I already bought 2 bags. I was searching for purple and didn't stop when I found one. Here is the first one. I really love cervo leather. This has the perfect shoulder drop. It is the exact purple I was looking for.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I think I found a black tote. Argh. I don’t want to spend the money on it but, I think it’s perfect. It’s a Chanel large City Shopping tote in caviar. @catsinthebag, don’t you own this tote? Any insights? @missie1, we were just talking about the tote. Whaddayathink?
> 
> What do you ladies think?  It’s caviar so it will be sturdy. It’s the right size. And, it has the center zip section I like. The only down sides are the back pocket is a little small. And the strap drop is two inches longer than I prefer. (I can do longer. Not shorter.)
> 
> Yikes. I was kinda hoping to get a replacement for my black flap this year. No way, I’m going to buy both of those bags this year because I know I’ll see something else and I had set my bag limit to one for the entire year.
> View attachment 4326147



This is not exactly the same tote as mine. Mine is called the Timeless Classic Shopping Tote. It has no center zip divider and is made of calfskin, not caviar. In addition to the inside pockets, there is also an outside back pocket that runs the length of the bag. 

I agree with @ElainePG. The bag you’re looking at is beautiful, but NOT under the radar. And, if this depletes your bag fund, you are absolutely, positively, guaranteed to find an even more perfect bag the minute you can no longer return this one!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> The first month of the year isn't over and I already bought 2 bags. I was searching for purple and didn't stop when I found one. Here is the first one. I really love cervo leather. This has the perfect shoulder drop. It is the exact purple I was looking for.


Gorgeous!! Purple bags make my heart sing!!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> The first month of the year isn't over and I already bought 2 bags. I was searching for purple and didn't stop when I found one. Here is the first one. I really love cervo leather. This has the perfect shoulder drop. It is the exact purple I was looking for.


What a great purple bag - the colour is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The first month of the year isn't over and I already bought 2 bags. I was searching for purple and didn't stop when I found one. Here is the first one. I really love cervo leather. This has the perfect shoulder drop. It is the exact purple I was looking for.


Wow... that is delicious! It makes me think of ripe summertime fruit. Figs, maybe, or plums. The bag is a BV hobo... yes?


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Gorgeous!! Purple bags make my heart sing!!





More bags said:


> What a great purple bag - the colour is beautiful! Congratulations!





ElainePG said:


> Wow... that is delicious! It makes me think of ripe summertime fruit. Figs, maybe, or plums. The bag is a BV hobo... yes?


Thank you! Yes it is a BV! 4 out of 5 of my last bag purchases have been BV! I've been a little obsessed.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thank you! Yes it is a BV! 4 out of 5 of my last bag purchases have been BV! I've been a little obsessed.


i'm here at the foot of the slope waiting for you!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The first month of the year isn't over and I already bought 2 bags. I was searching for purple and didn't stop when I found one. Here is the first one. I really love cervo leather. This has the perfect shoulder drop. It is the exact purple I was looking for.


You just want to reach out and touch this leather.


----------



## Nibb

My final bag for the 10 bags in January challenge is a very rare Hermes Birkin 150, the color is Rose with yellow gold hardware, the LEGO material that it is made from is very rare. The only real issue I have with this bag is it’s weight, it extremely heavy.


----------



## bellarusa

I just got a wonderful news form my company - I'm being issued a new computer (life cycle management) and I'll be getting a Dell xps that is only 2.2lbs and super thin.  This is going to allow me to use about all of my handbags as my work bag!

I'm so excited about it.


----------



## dcooney4

We have reached the end of the month. How did we all do? I have a tumi card holder and a nylon pouch in I will count the nylon pouch in as an slg just so I don't pick up to many more.
Bags in 0
Bags out 3
slgs in 2
slgs out 0
For me not to have a bag in is huge. I am really trying to only get things that work.


----------



## dcooney4

Nibb said:


> My final bag for the 10 bags in January challenge is a very rare Hermes Birkin 150, the color is Rose with yellow gold hardware, the LEGO material that it is made from is very rare. The only real issue I have with this bag is it’s weight, it extremely heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326532


I wonder if you could fit inside this.


----------



## Nibb

dcooney4 said:


> We have reached the end of the month. How did we all do? I have a tumi card holder and a nylon pouch in I will count the nylon pouch in as an slg just so I don't pick up to many more.
> Bags in 0
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> For me not to have a bag in is huge. I am really trying to only get things that work.



This challenge really helped me to edit my bags and focus on what I really want and need. Thank you for putting the challenge together. 
Bags in: 0
Bags out: 10
Total number of bags I have left is 8, total number I have room for is 15.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I think I found a black tote. Argh. I don’t want to spend the money on it but, I think it’s perfect. It’s a Chanel large City Shopping tote in caviar. @catsinthebag, don’t you own this tote? Any insights? @missie1, we were just talking about the tote. Whaddayathink?
> 
> What do you ladies think?  It’s caviar so it will be sturdy. It’s the right size. And, it has the center zip section I like. The only down sides are the back pocket is a little small. And the strap drop is two inches longer than I prefer. (I can do longer. Not shorter.)
> 
> Yikes. I was kinda hoping to get a replacement for my black flap this year. No way, I’m going to buy both of those bags this year because I know I’ll see something else and I had set my bag limit to one for the entire year.
> View attachment 4326147



I'm not sure I'm hearing the giddiness you want to have for all your bags. Is it just the price tag holding you back? Or are you not quite sure this is "it"? 



whateve said:


> The first month of the year isn't over and I already bought 2 bags. I was searching for purple and didn't stop when I found one. Here is the first one. I really love cervo leather. This has the perfect shoulder drop. It is the exact purple I was looking for.


That is really lovely. It looks so sumptuous, and it's such a pretty color.



Nibb said:


> My final bag for the 10 bags in January challenge is a very rare Hermes Birkin 150, the color is Rose with yellow gold hardware, the LEGO material that it is made from is very rare. The only real issue I have with this bag is it’s weight, it extremely heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326532


Wow! That is a stunner for sure. I've never seen anything like it, but I really love it.


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> I wonder if you could fit inside this.


I could haha! I might have to curl my feet a little bit, but the base is almost exactly my height. So funny!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellarusa said:


> I just got a wonderful news form my company - I'm being issued a new computer (life cycle management) and I'll be getting a Dell xps that is only 2.2lbs and super thin.  This is going to allow me to use about all of my handbags as my work bag!
> 
> I'm so excited about it.


Shoutout to your workplace for helping you shop your closet!! 


dcooney4 said:


> We have reached the end of the month. How did we all do? I have a tumi card holder and a nylon pouch in I will count the nylon pouch in as an slg just so I don't pick up to many more.
> Bags in 0
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> For me not to have a bag in is huge. I am really trying to only get things that work.


For me, no bags in or out in January! 

I did let go of my black HB Jetsetter on Dec 31st though. Now that I'm doing interviews again, I wish I still had it. A stately black handbag is never me, except for interviews where I wear my one black suit and pretend to be official  So really, I'm glad I don't have it because it wasn't very me. I think I just need to buy a suit that isn't black and stop pretending I'm a subtle/quiet dresser 

No SLGs out as well, but I did add one Longchamp club pouch to hold my makeup for the day! My SLG collection is pretty much complete  I am still looking for a slimmer case for my sunglasses. I prefer big sunglasses for my face, and so the case that comes with my Tom Ford sunglasses is so bulky. I'm glad it protects them, but it never works out for my mini bags. I found a pouch on etsy that's a similar color to the TF brown with a cute pink suede lining to protect the lenses! Maybe I'll buy it this month. 

Side note: I could totally upgrade my SLG collection and I've even made a wishlist of items I'd get to "upgrade", but right now spending close to $400 for an Hermès Calvi or $270 for an Anya Hindmarch nylon pouch is out of my comfort zone! The most expensive item here is my Comme des Garcons wallet which I still bought with a coupon…I'm still in a place where I'd rather buy a bag with that kind of money  Maybe when I'm out of grad school I'll update the pieces but for now I will not be buying anymore SLGs and I'll be using what I have for the next few years. Love the functionality of each pouch; I'm so obsessed with stuff like that.


----------



## More bags

Nibb said:


> My final bag for the 10 bags in January challenge is a very rare Hermes Birkin 150, the color is Rose with yellow gold hardware, the LEGO material that it is made from is very rare. The only real issue I have with this bag is it’s weight, it extremely heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326532


Ha ha ha 
It’s an original!



dcooney4 said:


> We have reached the end of the month. How did we all do? I have a tumi card holder and a nylon pouch in I will count the nylon pouch in as an slg just so I don't pick up to many more.
> Bags in 0
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> For me not to have a bag in is huge. I am really trying to only get things that work.


Congratulations on no bags in for Jan and a great start to the year!



Nibb said:


> This challenge really helped me to edit my bags and focus on what I really want and need. Thank you for putting the challenge together.
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 10
> Total number of bags I have left is 8, total number I have room for is 15.


Outstanding edit (so brave!) Do you have anything you are planning to add right away? I would love to hear more about your thought process of exiting more than half of your collection.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Shoutout to your workplace for helping you shop your closet!!
> 
> For me, no bags in or out in January!
> 
> I did let go of my black HB Jetsetter on Dec 31st though. Now that I'm doing interviews again, I wish I still had it. A stately black handbag is never me, except for interviews where I wear my one black suit and pretend to be official  So really, I'm glad I don't have it because it wasn't very me. I think I just need to buy a suit that isn't black and stop pretending I'm a subtle/quiet dresser
> 
> No SLGs out as well, but I did add one Longchamp club pouch to hold my makeup for the day! My SLG collection is pretty much complete  I am still looking for a slimmer case for my sunglasses. I prefer big sunglasses for my face, and so the case that comes with my Tom Ford sunglasses is so bulky. I'm glad it protects them, but it never works out for my mini bags. I found a pouch on etsy that's a similar color to the TF brown with a cute pink suede lining to protect the lenses! Maybe I'll buy it this month.
> 
> Side note: I could totally upgrade my SLG collection and I've even made a wishlist of items I'd get to "upgrade", but right now spending close to $400 for an Hermès Calvi or $270 for an Anya Hindmarch nylon pouch is out of my comfort zone! The most expensive item here is my Comme des Garcons wallet which I still bought with a coupon…I'm still in a place where I'd rather buy a bag with that kind of money  Maybe when I'm out of grad school I'll update the pieces but for now I will not be buying anymore SLGs and I'll be using what I have for the next few years. Love the functionality of each pouch; I'm so obsessed with stuff like that.


Congratulations on your Jan stats and fantastic SLG collection. I’ve been interested in the Comme des Garcons wallet for awhile. I don’t need it, I think it’s cute.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> i'm here at the foot of the slope waiting for you!


Priceless!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I think I found a black tote. Argh. I don’t want to spend the money on it but, I think it’s perfect. It’s a Chanel large City Shopping tote in caviar. @catsinthebag, don’t you own this tote? Any insights? @missie1, we were just talking about the tote. Whaddayathink?
> 
> What do you ladies think?  It’s caviar so it will be sturdy. It’s the right size. And, it has the center zip section I like. The only down sides are the back pocket is a little small. And the strap drop is two inches longer than I prefer. (I can do longer. Not shorter.)
> 
> Yikes. I was kinda hoping to get a replacement for my black flap this year. No way, I’m going to buy both of those bags this year because I know I’ll see something else and I had set my bag limit to one for the entire year.
> View attachment 4326147



This is beautiful but feels like you might be settling. Have you tried all your stuff in it? Also how will you hide the logo?


----------



## dcooney4

Nibb said:


> This challenge really helped me to edit my bags and focus on what I really want and need. Thank you for putting the challenge together.
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 10
> Total number of bags I have left is 8, total number I have room for is 15.


Wow that is amazing!


----------



## ksuromax

2 bags in, 2 bags out + 3 (or 4? ) non-branded bags gifted to my friend
2 SLGs in, 0 out


----------



## whateve

Carrying my last black bag.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Carrying my last black bag.


beyond words cute!!


----------



## whateve

1 SLG in, 11 SLGs out
2 bags in (I haven't received one of them yet so it might not be a keeper), 2 bags out


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> 1 SLG in, 11 SLGs out
> 2 bags in (I haven't received one of them yet so it might not be a keeper), 2 bags out


11 slgs??? wow!!! that's impressive!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> 11 slgs??? wow!!! that's impressive!!


It would be more impressive if I didn't have so many to begin with! I have a huge purse charm collection that I'm trying to reduce by at least a third. The SLG I bought was another purse charm, so that was a fail.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> 1 SLG in, 11 SLGs out
> 2 bags in (I haven't received one of them yet so it might not be a keeper), 2 bags out


Wow 11 slgs out is fantastic!


----------



## ksuromax

i want to show off  
here are my 4 in-s 
i might have shown something already?.. 
Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items) 
Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale 
Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection  
and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> It would be more impressive if I didn't have so many to begin with! I have a huge purse charm collection that I'm trying to reduce by at least a third. The SLG I bought was another purse charm, so that was a fail.


i have many, too
but i use them all
rotate some, use permanently others, the small pouches and wallets always have the use/purpose, and take little space, so i'm kinda ok with that


----------



## bellarusa

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Shoutout to your workplace for helping you shop your closet!!



No kidding! I'm excited about the new computer.  4-6 weeks just in time for the (almost) Spring.

As for me - nothing in (unless you count the BV bag that is FINALLY back from repair - since last October) and nothing out though I think the pink Orciani bag probably should go.  No matter how small and light the new computer is, it is NOT going to fit in that bag.


----------



## bellarusa

dcooney4 said:


> Bags out 3



THIS is impressive.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> i want to show off
> here are my 4 in-s
> i might have shown something already?..
> Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items)
> Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale
> Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection
> and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!


These are all so cool. I specially love the one with the bird on it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Soooooo... about that center zip section. Does that mean the inside of the tote is divided into two sections, one on each side of the zippered part? I'm probably thinking of someone else on this thread, but I *thought* I remembered you once saying you didn't like bags to be divided in the middle like that. Since it's a tote, which is usally a "chuck it in any old whichway" sort of a bag, being divided into two sections would mean you'd always be thinking about what you were putting on each side of the divider.
> 
> Also, we've discussed branded vs. unbranded bags, which I know is an issue for you when you call on clients. Does your tote need to be unbranded? Because this definitely screams "Chanel"!
> 
> But I'm just playing devil's advocate. It's a gorgeous bag. It looks like it's a good size. And caviar means it's indestructible, which is exactly right for a tote. Plus it's classy.
> 
> On the third hand, if you're only buying one bag this year, it's one & done in the first month of the year, which might make you sad in July...





catsinthebag said:


> This is not exactly the same tote as mine. Mine is called the Timeless Classic Shopping Tote. It has no center zip divider and is made of calfskin, not caviar. In addition to the inside pockets, there is also an outside back pocket that runs the length of the bag.
> 
> I agree with @ElainePG. The bag you’re looking at is beautiful, but NOT under the radar. And, if this depletes your bag fund, you are absolutely, positively, guaranteed to find an even more perfect bag the minute you can no longer return this one!





Annabel Lee said:


> I'm not sure I'm hearing the giddiness you want to have for all your bags. Is it just the price tag holding you back? Or are you not quite sure this is "it"?
> 
> 
> That is really lovely. It looks so sumptuous, and it's such a pretty color.
> 
> 
> Wow! That is a stunner for sure. I've never seen anything like it, but I really love it.





dcooney4 said:


> This is beautiful but feels like you might be settling. Have you tried all your stuff in it? Also how will you hide the logo?


Dang it. I’ve talked about needing this black tote so much, I think you all have to be sick of hearing about it. So, I didn’t reiterate what this is for.  Lol!

This bag is NOT for work. I have my Knomo work tote and it works beautifully. This is for my personal / have fun / be indulgent / girly needs.   Almost all bags my are small, medium so I need something that is beautiful but sizable including the ability to tote my laptop if I want.

I don’t like divided handbags at all because the sections are too small and I usually don’t really carry enough for things to get disorganized. Conversely, one of my _requirements_ for a tote is divided sections because the bag is so much bigger. And, love a zip middle section for security.

I don’t really have a bag fund anymore. I used to try to buy with what I sold but that ended a couple years ago when I had less to sell and more expensive bags I wanted.  Lol! Now I just try to limit adding bags that cannibalize wear from what I have and prioritize my bags spending with everything else I want to do. The price of this is under $3k so while I’m whining about it because I hate spending money on a tote - any tote - because I’m not a tote girl, the cost isn’t a concern. And, it’s quite a bit lower than retail was which makes this thrifty (cheap) girl happy.

I really do love this bag! I wanted a Chanel tote but didn’t want large C’s or any other large logo. The only thing visually I don’t like is the smallish pocket on the back. But that will work for my cell phone and other small items when I’m on the go.

So, this exactly meets my specs except for the chain length which is only an inch and a half longer than I wanted.

And... I pulled the trigger!  I’m super excited!  Now I’m happy to sell the JC Biker Bag. The seller is a tPF’r which is nice. I’ll count this as an in when it arrives and I inspect it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Nibb said:


> My final bag for the 10 bags in January challenge is a very rare Hermes Birkin 150, the color is Rose with yellow gold hardware, the LEGO material that it is made from is very rare. The only real issue I have with this bag is it’s weight, it extremely heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326532


Love it!  


bellarusa said:


> I just got a wonderful news form my company - I'm being issued a new computer (life cycle management) and I'll be getting a Dell xps that is only 2.2lbs and super thin.  This is going to allow me to use about all of my handbags as my work bag!
> 
> I'm so excited about it.


This IS huge news!  I wonder if more women headed IT product procurement wouldn’t all laptops be bag sized? 


dcooney4 said:


> We have reached the end of the month. How did we all do? I have a tumi card holder and a nylon pouch in I will count the nylon pouch in as an slg just so I don't pick up to many more.
> Bags in 0
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> For me not to have a bag in is huge. I am really trying to only get things that work.


Great Job!  You’ve really evolved so well over the years in how you curate your collection. 


Nibb said:


> This challenge really helped me to edit my bags and focus on what I really want and need. Thank you for putting the challenge together.
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 10
> Total number of bags I have left is 8, total number I have room for is 15.


Wow!  Kudos! 10 bags out!


whateve said:


> Carrying my last black bag.


You have some really cute bags!  Love this one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> i want to show off
> here are my 4 in-s
> i might have shown something already?..
> Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items)
> Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale
> Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection
> and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!


We love showing off!!!  What a haul!  My favorite is your triangle pouch.


----------



## Sparkletastic

January Results:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 2
SLG’s in: 0
SLG’s out: 0

I did buy a Dior card holder. The seller said it was new but it just arrived and has scratches all over. So it’s going back. 

I went shoe crazy though. I bought 3 pair of shoes and 2 pair of boots. 

And I bought clothes.  4 dresses, a skirt and what I call a casual formal. Lol. It’s half way between a gown and a maxi dress. Perfect for fun cocktails or date night with some sparkly heels. Oh, and much to Mr. S’s dismay I bought another Star Trek shirt.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Dang it. I’ve talked about needing this black tote so much, I think you all have to be sick of hearing about it. So, I didn’t reiterate what this is for.  Lol!
> 
> This bag is NOT for work. I have my Knomo work tote and it works beautifully. This is for my personal / have fun / be indulgent / girly needs.   Almost all bags my are small, medium so I need something that is beautiful but sizable including the ability to tote my laptop if I want.
> 
> I don’t like divided handbags at all because the sections are too small and I usually don’t really carry enough for things to get disorganized. Conversely, one of my _requirements_ for a tote is divided sections because the bag is so much bigger. And, love a zip middle section for security.
> 
> I don’t really have a bag fund anymore. I used to try to buy with what I sold but that ended a couple years ago when I had less to sell and more expensive bags I wanted.  Lol! Now I just try to limit adding bags that cannibalize wear from what I have and prioritize my bags spending with everything else I want to do. The price of this is under $3k so while I’m whining about it because I hate spending money on a tote - any tote - because I’m not a tote girl, the cost isn’t a concern. And, it’s quite a bit lower than retail was which makes this thrifty (cheap) girl happy.
> 
> I really do love this bag! I wanted a Chanel tote but didn’t want large C’s or any other large logo. The only thing visually I don’t like is the smallish pocket on the back. But that will work for my cell phone and other small items when I’m on the go.
> 
> So, this exactly meets my specs except for the chain length which is only an inch and a half longer than I wanted.
> 
> And... I pulled the trigger!  I’m super excited!  Now I’m happy to sell the JC Biker Bag. The seller is a tPF’r which is nice. I’ll count this as an in when it arrives and I inspect it.


In that case, congrats! Sounds like a great fit, and it's a really pretty bag.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I have all the accounts (FB, insta, Snapchat, Marco Polo, etc.) and only barely use FB. I just don’t see a benefit to having people in my business. My FB feed is actually made up of only three categories 1. friends (however distant) who consistently post funny things 2. Posts from organizations or groups I’m in and 3. Star Trek news  I’ve unfollowed everyone and everything else.


I actually deleted my instagram as well, almost 2 years ago now! But, I still manage to go on instagram without logging in, mostly for shopping purposes. For example, there are some Hermes resellers that I have purchased from in the past that I like to check out for their new stock. I go on Facebook rarely to check out what my old friends are up to but I don't post anything anymore. I am not the type to make big announcements on Facebook or Instagram, like when I got engaged or married or now that I'm pregnant. People whom I speak with or see in person can find out but that's it. I wonder if I'll even post when I have the baby. Probably not! I'm sure I'll be preoccupied!

Also, I love that you're a Star Trek nerd. You may hate me for saying this but I really love the new movies. I watched all the old ones many years ago but I do not remember much from them.



Sparkletastic said:


> The tributes were actually cute on in a kind of reformed stripper trying to be classy way. Lol! But, they were hard -
> no padding. So, nope.
> 
> I donated almost all my shoes last spring because I knew if I didn’t I’d dither and procrastinate about replacing / updating.  Other than work pumps I think I only had 4 or 5 pair that were keepers. And I also kept about 5 other pair just til I could get replacements.
> 
> In any case, I need everything except work pumps. Lol!  Of course being me, I’ve managed to buy a nice selection of of fun cocktails / date night heels.  And, I’ve gotten a few pair of boots along with some other heels. But, I need “regular” wear shoes (heels and flats) badly.


"Reformed stripper"  You are too funny! I think we've chatted on here in the past about flats. I just do not find them comfortable at all. I sub cute sneakers (like Common Projects are the ones I just picked up) for flats to wear if it's not a fancy/work occasion. I still do love Manolo's for those ladies, like yourself, who can wear heels regularly! I would love to be able to do this but I'm far too casual a person. I would actually feel funny in my neck of the woods if I wore heels somewhere other than a nice occasion or a nice dinner! Any kind of comfy, neutral heel could be great for more daily wear. I used to love the Tory Burch shorter heels, but I no longer really buy many shoes outside of the occasional Manolo sale shoe or Hermes shoe purchase. 

I love how you're completely revamping your shoe collection!! I wonder what kind of spring cleaning I'm going to do once my closet is completed.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> There's a woman I follow on IG who used to be here on tPF. She's an extremely classy dresser (Chanel and Hermès, plus VCA jewelry) AND she is a physician. An oncologist, I believe. So I would say, yes!  Maybe not in med school, or during residency training (which is a definite slog) but for sure once you're in practice!
> 
> Do you know what specialty you will pursue? Or are you waiting until you do your rotations in your 3rd & 4th years to see what draws you?


So so true. Thank you for this reminder! I am trying to do scribe work or shadowing in different areas to get a taste. I've thought about dermatology or ophthalmology for the hours and on recommendations from my Mom's doctor friends, anesthesiology also by recommendation, Emergency Department because my neighbor runs one of the EDs where I live, and other areas as well. I think it will have to come down to, first, getting into med school and then seeing what is interesting to me/makes sense with kids!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> January Results:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 2
> SLG’s in: 0
> SLG’s out: 0
> 
> I did buy a Dior card holder. The seller said it was new but it just arrived and has scratches all over. So it’s going back.
> 
> I went shoe crazy though. I bought 3 pair of shoes and 2 pair of boots.
> 
> And I bought clothes.  4 dresses, a skirt and what I call a casual formal. Lol. It’s half way between a gown and a maxi dress. Perfect for fun cocktails or date night with some sparkly heels. Oh, and much to Mr. S’s dismay I bought another Star Trek shirt.


I hope we get to see some of your new items!!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> This sounds like a great book. How cool is it that the author responded to your review! Thanks for recommendation, greatly appreciated. I am adding it to my want to read list.
> I read The 5 Love Languages by Gary Chapman. I think we discussed this in this thread maybe a couple of years ago. It is written by a marriage counselor and talks about how partners can show love and how they prefer to receive/feel love from their partner. The 5 Love Languages include Words of Affirmation, Acts of Service, Gifts, Quality Time and Physical Touch.
> I will also suggest What She Knew by Gilly Macmillan. It is a thriller, suspense, mystery. Plot begins with a missing 8 year old and progresses from the points of view of different characters.


I am a big fan of the 5 Love Languages! I wouldn't say that my husband and I practice that too actively anymore, but it was very good for us to start to understand each other in a deeper way. We are very different and knowing and understanding those differences is incredibly important.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Shoutout to your workplace for helping you shop your closet!!
> 
> For me, no bags in or out in January!
> 
> I did let go of my black HB Jetsetter on Dec 31st though. Now that I'm doing interviews again, I wish I still had it. A stately black handbag is never me, except for interviews where I wear my one black suit and pretend to be official  So really, I'm glad I don't have it because it wasn't very me. I think I just need to buy a suit that isn't black and stop pretending I'm a subtle/quiet dresser
> 
> No SLGs out as well, but I did add one Longchamp club pouch to hold my makeup for the day! My SLG collection is pretty much complete  I am still looking for a slimmer case for my sunglasses. I prefer big sunglasses for my face, and so the case that comes with my Tom Ford sunglasses is so bulky. I'm glad it protects them, but it never works out for my mini bags. I found a pouch on etsy that's a similar color to the TF brown with a cute pink suede lining to protect the lenses! Maybe I'll buy it this month.
> 
> Side note: I could totally upgrade my SLG collection and I've even made a wishlist of items I'd get to "upgrade", but right now spending close to $400 for an Hermès Calvi or $270 for an Anya Hindmarch nylon pouch is out of my comfort zone! The most expensive item here is my Comme des Garcons wallet which I still bought with a coupon…I'm still in a place where I'd rather buy a bag with that kind of money  Maybe when I'm out of grad school I'll update the pieces but for now I will not be buying anymore SLGs and I'll be using what I have for the next few years. Love the functionality of each pouch; I'm so obsessed with stuff like that.


I love to see your SLG collection laid out so nicely!! I need to up my SLG game. My gorgeous bags are victims of the dump-and-go syndrome. I throw everything inside them and just leave the house. Usually I have a bag organizer in them to protect the interior of the bag, but my wallet is the only SLG that I carry! Keys, lip stuff, Epipen, receipts, etc are all loosely floating around. I don't really carry much inside my bags.


----------



## Rhl2987

January:
1 bag in (B25 surprise wishlist item from Hermes)
2 bags out (K25 and Constance)
1 pair of shoes in (Hermes boots)
1 pair of shoes out
1 SLG in (I found this brand new older Louis Vuitton round case that I can use for jewelry on the road. It's so pretty!)
No SLGs out since I don't really have any to spare

I am considering adding a mini Roulis from Hermes, if my SA can get her hands on the color combination that I'm interested in, before the price increase! Who knows if that will turn into a price decrease though. We'll see how that goes but my current mini Roulis is an everyday, throw around bag and one I can use all the time when baby is here!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> We love showing off!!!  What a haul!  My favorite is your triangle pouch.


thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Dang it. I’ve talked about needing this black tote so much, I think you all have to be sick of hearing about it. So, I didn’t reiterate what this is for.  Lol!
> 
> This bag is NOT for work. I have my Knomo work tote and it works beautifully. This is for my personal / have fun / be indulgent / girly needs.   Almost all bags my are small, medium so I need something that is beautiful but sizable including the ability to tote my laptop if I want.
> 
> I don’t like divided handbags at all because the sections are too small and I usually don’t really carry enough for things to get disorganized. Conversely, one of my _requirements_ for a tote is divided sections because the bag is so much bigger. And, love a zip middle section for security.
> 
> I don’t really have a bag fund anymore. I used to try to buy with what I sold but that ended a couple years ago when I had less to sell and more expensive bags I wanted.  Lol! Now I just try to limit adding bags that cannibalize wear from what I have and prioritize my bags spending with everything else I want to do. The price of this is under $3k so while I’m whining about it because I hate spending money on a tote - any tote - because I’m not a tote girl, the cost isn’t a concern. And, it’s quite a bit lower than retail was which makes this thrifty (cheap) girl happy.
> 
> I really do love this bag! I wanted a Chanel tote but didn’t want large C’s or any other large logo. The only thing visually I don’t like is the smallish pocket on the back. But that will work for my cell phone and other small items when I’m on the go.
> 
> So, this exactly meets my specs except for the chain length which is only an inch and a half longer than I wanted.
> 
> And... I pulled the trigger!  I’m super excited!  Now I’m happy to sell the JC Biker Bag. The seller is a tPF’r which is nice. I’ll count this as an in when it arrives and I inspect it.


In that case congrats! I thought it was for work. As a cute big tote it will be perfect.


----------



## Rhl2987

Nibb said:


> This challenge really helped me to edit my bags and focus on what I really want and need. Thank you for putting the challenge together.
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 10
> Total number of bags I have left is 8, total number I have room for is 15.


Can you share details of some of what went out?? Great work!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> It would be more impressive if I didn't have so many to begin with! I have a huge purse charm collection that I'm trying to reduce by at least a third. The SLG I bought was another purse charm, so that was a fail.


As a SLG connoisseur, can you give me some recommendations for really usable SLGs to have? I only use my one wallet right now!! I have two other gorgeous ones waiting for their turn. And a couple of H bag charms.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I actually deleted my instagram as well, almost 2 years ago now! But, I still manage to go on instagram without logging in, mostly for shopping purposes. For example, there are some Hermes resellers that I have purchased from in the past that I like to check out for their new stock. I go on Facebook rarely to check out what my old friends are up to but I don't post anything anymore. I am not the type to make big announcements on Facebook or Instagram, like when I got engaged or married or now that I'm pregnant. People whom I speak with or see in person can find out but that's it. I wonder if I'll even post when I have the baby. Probably not! I'm sure I'll be preoccupied!
> 
> Also, I love that you're a Star Trek nerd. You may hate me for saying this but I really love the new movies. I watched all the old ones many years ago but I do not remember much from them.
> 
> 
> "Reformed stripper"  You are too funny! I think we've chatted on here in the past about flats. I just do not find them comfortable at all. I sub cute sneakers (like Common Projects are the ones I just picked up) for flats to wear if it's not a fancy/work occasion. I still do love Manolo's for those ladies, like yourself, who can wear heels regularly! I would love to be able to do this but I'm far too casual a person. I would actually feel funny in my neck of the woods if I wore heels somewhere other than a nice occasion or a nice dinner! Any kind of comfy, neutral heel could be great for more daily wear. I used to love the Tory Burch shorter heels, but I no longer really buy many shoes outside of the occasional Manolo sale shoe or Hermes shoe purchase.
> 
> I love how you're completely revamping your shoe collection!! I wonder what kind of spring cleaning I'm going to do once my closet is completed.


Yep, total Star Trek nerd!!!  I despise the new movies and the new series.   Lol! But, things evolve. I’ve only ever seen two episodes of the original series with Shatner. Not a fan. It’s kinda hokey. I fell in love with ST during the Picard, Sisko era.   

I wish the SL Tributes had been comfy. But they had to go back. I need to try Monolos. Jimmy Choo and Alexander Wang seem to be becoming my go to’s so far but I’m early in. 

The many moves inspired a lot of the wardrobe change. Plus it was just time. My bags were outshining my clothes. 

You’ll have to let us know when your little pumpkin arrives!!! I know you’ll be super busy but don’t forget about us!


Rhl2987 said:


> I hope we get to see some of your new items!!


Sure.  I’ll share some photos. It’s hard to take pics of clothes. I’ll try to find the stock photos.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> We have reached the end of the month. How did we all do? I have a tumi card holder and a nylon pouch in I will count the nylon pouch in as an slg just so I don't pick up to many more.
> Bags in 0
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> For me not to have a bag in is huge. I am really trying to only get things that work.


Great stats!


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> So so true. Thank you for this reminder! I am trying to do scribe work or shadowing in different areas to get a taste. I've thought about dermatology or ophthalmology for the hours and on recommendations from my Mom's doctor friends, anesthesiology also by recommendation, Emergency Department because my neighbor runs one of the EDs where I live, and other areas as well. I think it will have to come down to, first, getting into med school and then seeing what is interesting to me/makes sense with kids!


I went to a doctor not too long ago who carried her LV into the examining room.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Yep, total Star Trek nerd!!!  I despise the new movies and the new series.   Lol! But, things evolve. I’ve only ever seen two episodes of the original series with Shatner. Not a fan. It’s kinda hokey. I fell in love with ST during the Picard, Sisko era.
> 
> I wish the SL Tributes had been comfy. But they had to go back. I need to try Monolos. Jimmy Choo and Alexander Wang seem to be becoming my go to’s so far but I’m early in.
> 
> The many moves inspired a lot of the wardrobe change. Plus it was just time. My bags were outshining my clothes.
> 
> You’ll have to let us know when your little pumpkin arrives!!! I know you’ll be super busy but don’t forget about us!
> Sure.  I’ll share some photos. It’s hard to take pics of clothes. I’ll try to find the stock photos.


Shatner was my favorite. Hokey was part of the charm.


----------



## ElainePG

Nibb said:


> This challenge really helped me to edit my bags and focus on what I really want and need. Thank you for putting the challenge together.
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 10
> Total number of bags I have left is 8, total number I have room for is 15.


Wow... TEN bags out is amazing! Did you donate them, sell them, consign them??? 

So now you have room to add seven bags. How will you go about choosing them? Will it be a lengthy process, or do you already have your eye on some "candidates"?


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> i want to show off
> here are my 4 in-s
> i might have shown something already?..
> Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items)
> Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale
> Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection
> and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!


That New Zealand pouch with the blue bird on it is adorable! Not ugly at all!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> So so true. Thank you for this reminder! I am trying to do scribe work or shadowing in different areas to get a taste. I've thought about *dermatology* or *ophthalmology* for the hours and on recommendations from my Mom's doctor friends, *anesthesiology* also by recommendation, Emergency Department because my neighbor runs one of the EDs where I live, and other areas as well. I think it will have to come down to, first, getting into med school and then seeing what is interesting to me/makes sense with kids!


Those are all really good specialties for a woman with children. And shadowing is a terrific idea. Have you taken the MCATs yet?


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> As a SLG connoisseur, can you give me some recommendations for really usable SLGs to have? I only use my one wallet right now!! I have two other gorgeous ones waiting for their turn. And a couple of H bag charms.


I only use one wallet too. I had gotten down to one long wallet until last month when I bought another I didn't need. I generally use the same long wallet for a few years. I use it to store my cash, store credit cards, and coupons. I don't actually pull it out much anymore unless I'm shopping at a mall. I used to shop all the time but now hardly ever. It was something my girls and I did every weekend. It was our entertainment to try on clothes together. 

Besides my main wallet, I have a card case that holds my driver's license, insurance card, and major credit cards. I love using a card case. It is much easier to pull out than the long wallet, and if the purse has inside pockets, it fits easily into one. Then I have a coin purse that also contains an emergency $20 bill. When I'm carrying a bag that is too small for my long wallet, I can get by with just the card case and coin purse.

I have a cosmetic case that contains headache pills, eye drops, dental floss, an emery board, etc. The one I use currently is actually a pencil case. I find the longer, skinnier shape works better for me. In most bags, I put it in first so it sits on the bottom, since I don't need it that often.

The majority of my SLGs are bag charms and twillies.

I also have some vintage SLGs that are just collectibles for me.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That New Zealand pouch with the blue bird on it is adorable! Not ugly at all!


It isn't supposed to be ugly! It was her prize for coming up with the worst bag in the ugliest bag competition.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Shatner was my favorite. *Hokey was part of the charm*.


Ditto. I'm a fan of the "old" movies with Shatner & the late, great Nimoy.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> It isn't supposed to be ugly! It was her prize for coming up with the worst bag in the ugliest bag competition.


Ohhhhh...


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> So so true. Thank you for this reminder! I am trying to do scribe work or shadowing in different areas to get a taste. I've thought about dermatology or ophthalmology for the hours and on recommendations from my Mom's doctor friends, anesthesiology also by recommendation, Emergency Department because my neighbor runs one of the EDs where I live, and other areas as well. I think it will have to come down to, first, getting into med school and then seeing what is interesting to me/makes sense with kids!


Ophthalmology sounds good. We had a friend who was a dermatologist but he quit because of the risk of catching disease. He used to do microabrasion and the blood was aerating.  Where I live, anesthesiology isn't a good field to go into because the hospitals are now using RNs to administer anesthesia and just having one anesthesiologist on call in case of problems.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Those are all really good specialties for a woman with children. And shadowing is a terrific idea. Have you taken the MCATs yet?


It’s on the docket for next April/May! There are certain classes I need to take first.


----------



## ElainePG

Raining here on the coast for the foreseeable future, so I've switched into my one & only "beater" bag. This is an *MbMJ Natasha* that I bought in 2012, because I was having a lot of neck pain and the physical therapist said I needed to carry a crossbody bag. I didn't know a thing about handbags (this was a year before I joined tPF, so I only owned one full-sized handbag and one clutch bag!!!) so I went to Nordstrom and they recommended this brand. What did I know about Marc Jacobs? I bought it because it was purple! I carried it nonstop for a solid year, my neck got all better, and then I joined tPF. We all know what happened after that! 

But this is still a great bag, and perfect for rainy winter days.


----------



## ElainePG

January Stats:
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 0
SLGs In: 0
SLGs Out: 0

I did, however, buy some clothes.  I was really tired of all my clothes being big and baggy on me, so I did a ruthless closet purge and then went out and bought some smaller jeans & pants, a sweater, a few tees, and a couple of nice tops. 

We also have a gala event coming up in May, and I bought a dressy cocktail dress. I was very pleased that the size six not only fit, but was a bit loose. No Spanx necessary, and I'll actually be able to eat dinner that night!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> January Stats:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLGs In: 0
> SLGs Out: 0
> 
> I did, however, buy some clothes.  I was really tired of all my clothes being big and baggy on me, so I did a ruthless closet purge and then went out and bought some smaller jeans & pants, a sweater, a few tees, and a couple of nice tops.
> 
> We also have a gala event coming up in May, and I bought a dressy cocktail dress. I was very pleased that the size six not only fit, but was a bit loose. No Spanx necessary, and I'll actually be able to eat dinner that night!


Good work dear!! That’s so lovely to treat yourself and also be so happy about how things are fitting. And to clear out old things! Would love to see some mod shots of new outfits!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Carrying my last black bag.


This is quite a cutie!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> 1 SLG in, 11 SLGs out
> 2 bags in (I haven't received one of them yet so it might not be a keeper), 2 bags out


11 SLGs out - congratulations! 
How did you decide what had to go? I may need to thin my collection, although I do rotate, use all of them and they fit in the drawer. I also exited a bunch of SLGs in late 2018. I would love to hear about which ones you chose to keep.



ksuromax said:


> i want to show off
> here are my 4 in-s
> i might have shown something already?..
> Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items)
> Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale
> Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection
> and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!


Great ins for January and congratulations on the Ugliest bag competition win!



Sparkletastic said:


> Dang it. I’ve talked about needing this black tote so much, I think you all have to be sick of hearing about it. So, I didn’t reiterate what this is for.  Lol!
> 
> This bag is NOT for work. I have my Knomo work tote and it works beautifully. This is for my personal / have fun / be indulgent / girly needs.   Almost all bags my are small, medium so I need something that is beautiful but sizable including the ability to tote my laptop if I want.
> 
> I don’t like divided handbags at all because the sections are too small and I usually don’t really carry enough for things to get disorganized. Conversely, one of my _requirements_ for a tote is divided sections because the bag is so much bigger. And, love a zip middle section for security.
> 
> I don’t really have a bag fund anymore. I used to try to buy with what I sold but that ended a couple years ago when I had less to sell and more expensive bags I wanted.  Lol! Now I just try to limit adding bags that cannibalize wear from what I have and prioritize my bags spending with everything else I want to do. The price of this is under $3k so while I’m whining about it because I hate spending money on a tote - any tote - because I’m not a tote girl, the cost isn’t a concern. And, it’s quite a bit lower than retail was which makes this thrifty (cheap) girl happy.
> 
> I really do love this bag! I wanted a Chanel tote but didn’t want large C’s or any other large logo. The only thing visually I don’t like is the smallish pocket on the back. But that will work for my cell phone and other small items when I’m on the go.
> 
> So, this exactly meets my specs except for the chain length which is only an inch and a half longer than I wanted.
> 
> And... I pulled the trigger!  I’m super excited!  Now I’m happy to sell the JC Biker Bag. The seller is a tPF’r which is nice. I’ll count this as an in when it arrives and I inspect it.


Congratulations on your new black tote - I hope it is everything you are looking for in a fun black tote slot in your collection!



Sparkletastic said:


> January Results:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 2
> SLG’s in: 0
> SLG’s out: 0
> 
> I did buy a Dior card holder. The seller said it was new but it just arrived and has scratches all over. So it’s going back.
> 
> I went shoe crazy though. I bought 3 pair of shoes and 2 pair of boots.
> 
> And I bought clothes.  4 dresses, a skirt and what I call a casual formal. Lol. It’s half way between a gown and a maxi dress. Perfect for fun cocktails or date night with some sparkly heels. Oh, and much to Mr. S’s dismay I bought another Star Trek shirt.


Great job, congratulations on the 2 outs and your Star Trek shirt!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> So so true. Thank you for this reminder! I am trying to do scribe work or shadowing in different areas to get a taste. I've thought about dermatology or ophthalmology for the hours and on recommendations from my Mom's doctor friends, anesthesiology also by recommendation, Emergency Department because my neighbor runs one of the EDs where I live, and other areas as well. I think it will have to come down to, first, getting into med school and then seeing what is interesting to me/makes sense with kids!


Best wishes on the path ahead, so inspiring!



Rhl2987 said:


> January:
> 1 bag in (B25 surprise wishlist item from Hermes)
> 2 bags out (K25 and Constance)
> 1 pair of shoes in (Hermes boots)
> 1 pair of shoes out
> 1 SLG in (I found this brand new older Louis Vuitton round case that I can use for jewelry on the road. It's so pretty!)
> No SLGs out since I don't really have any to spare
> 
> I am considering adding a mini Roulis from Hermes, if my SA can get her hands on the color combination that I'm interested in, before the price increase! Who knows if that will turn into a price decrease though. We'll see how that goes but my current mini Roulis is an everyday, throw around bag and one I can use all the time when baby is here!


Congratulations on the closet curating! Enjoy planning out your closet reno!


----------



## Nibb

dcooney4 said:


> I wonder if you could fit inside this.


I think we could have a party in it.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I only use one wallet too. I had gotten down to one long wallet until last month when I bought another I didn't need. I generally use the same long wallet for a few years. I use it to store my cash, store credit cards, and coupons. I don't actually pull it out much anymore unless I'm shopping at a mall. I used to shop all the time but now hardly ever. It was something my girls and I did every weekend. It was our entertainment to try on clothes together.
> 
> Besides my main wallet, I have a card case that holds my driver's license, insurance card, and major credit cards. I love using a card case. It is much easier to pull out than the long wallet, and if the purse has inside pockets, it fits easily into one. Then I have a coin purse that also contains an emergency $20 bill. When I'm carrying a bag that is too small for my long wallet, I can get by with just the card case and coin purse.
> 
> I have a cosmetic case that contains headache pills, eye drops, dental floss, an emery board, etc. The one I use currently is actually a pencil case. I find the longer, skinnier shape works better for me. In most bags, I put it in first so it sits on the bottom, since I don't need it that often.
> 
> The majority of my SLGs are bag charms and twillies.
> 
> I also have some vintage SLGs that are just collectibles for me.


Sounds like a great system! Thanks for sharing.



ElainePG said:


> Raining here on the coast for the foreseeable future, so I've switched into my one & only "beater" bag. This is an *MbMJ Natasha* that I bought in 2012, because I was having a lot of neck pain and the physical therapist said I needed to carry a crossbody bag. I didn't know a thing about handbags (this was a year before I joined tPF, so I only owned one full-sized handbag and one clutch bag!!!) so I went to Nordstrom and they recommended this brand. What did I know about Marc Jacobs? I bought it because it was purple! I carried it nonstop for a solid year, my neck got all better, and then I joined tPF. We all know what happened after that!
> 
> But this is still a great bag, and perfect for rainy winter days.
> 
> View attachment 4326959


I’m glad to hear your neck got better! I like your MBMJ Natasha, it’s a fun colour. I still have one in my collection, too (I used to own two.)



ElainePG said:


> January Stats:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLGs In: 0
> SLGs Out: 0
> 
> I did, however, buy some clothes.  I was really tired of all my clothes being big and baggy on me, so I did a ruthless closet purge and then went out and bought some smaller jeans & pants, a sweater, a few tees, and a couple of nice tops.
> 
> We also have a gala event coming up in May, and I bought a dressy cocktail dress. I was very pleased that the size six not only fit, but was a bit loose. No Spanx necessary, and I'll actually be able to eat dinner that night!


Congratulations on your fantastic stats. Great job on the purge and replenishment of your clothes. I hope you feel like a million bucks in your new clothes! The dress sounds amazing!


----------



## Nibb

Outstanding edit (so brave!) Do you have anything you are planning to add right away? I would love to hear more about your thought process of exiting more than half of your collection.

I do have a BV bag and an H scarf headed my way! LOL 
As darling as Marie Kondo is, my edit process was a bit different. I do a big clearing out of stuff about every 3-5 years. This challenge and the fact my DH was out of town made the process pretty easy. I spread all my bags out on a long counter and stared at them for a few days, then I started the rehoming with 5 older Valentino’s, still beautiful and in great condition but not really my taste anymore, then I set aside the bags I was definitely keeping and started wearing them in this challenge. After that any bag that was a bit too stiff, too corporate, an odd size, or the strap was never comfortable got rehomed with the Val’s. I was able to easily let go of another 5 bags, I also edited my scarfs too, just one maxi Twilly that I had to force myself to wear. Of course anything I am sentimental about or emotionally attached to got spared, I also have a few noname bags that I kept. 
My DH and I live in a small house that we love, we have enough room but not much extra room. Most of my wardrobe is a capsule as are my jewelry, scarves, bags, and shoes. I am looking forward to adding another three bags to the family in the near future, the fun will be deciding what bags to add to the collection.


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> The first month of the year isn't over and I already bought 2 bags. I was searching for purple and didn't stop when I found one. Here is the first one. I really love cervo leather. This has the perfect shoulder drop. It is the exact purple I was looking for.


 Nothing like a squishy Cervo in a beautiful color!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i want to show off
> here are my 4 in-s
> i might have shown something already?..
> Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items)
> Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale
> Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection
> and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!


Love the bluebird pouch!


----------



## More bags

Nibb said:


> Outstanding edit (so brave!) Do you have anything you are planning to add right away? I would love to hear more about your thought process of exiting more than half of your collection.
> 
> I do have a BV bag and an H scarf headed my way! LOL
> As darling as Marie Kondo is, my edit process was a bit different. I do a big clearing out of stuff about every 3-5 years. This challenge and the fact my DH was out of town made the process pretty easy. I spread all my bags out on a long counter and stared at them for a few days, then I started the rehoming with 5 older Valentino’s, still beautiful and in great condition but not really my taste anymore, then I set aside the bags I was definitely keeping and started wearing them in this challenge. After that any bag that was a bit too stiff, too corporate, an odd size, or the strap was never comfortable got rehomed with the Val’s. I was able to easily let go of another 5 bags, I also edited my scarfs too, just one maxi Twilly that I had to force myself to wear. Of course anything I am sentimental about or emotionally attached to got spared, I also have a few noname bags that I kept.
> My DH and I live in a small house that we love, we have enough room but not much extra room. Most of my wardrobe is a capsule as are my jewelry, scarves, bags, and shoes. I am looking forward to adding another three bags to the family in the near future, the fun will be deciding what bags to add to the collection.


Can’t wait to be introduced to your incoming BV bag and H scarf! What fun, lining up all of your beautiful bags on “the firing line.” I like that you really have a good sense of what you like and what works for you during your recent cull that you can apply as you move forward with adding to your collection. You have a great collection, it will be fun to cheer you on through the new additions!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> January:
> 1 bag in (B25 surprise wishlist item from Hermes)
> 2 bags out (K25 and Constance)
> 1 pair of shoes in (Hermes boots)
> 1 pair of shoes out
> 1 SLG in (I found this brand new older Louis Vuitton round case that I can use for jewelry on the road. It's so pretty!)
> No SLGs out since I don't really have any to spare
> 
> I am considering adding a mini Roulis from Hermes, if my SA can get her hands on the color combination that I'm interested in, before the price increase! Who knows if that will turn into a price decrease though. We'll see how that goes but my current mini Roulis is an everyday, throw around bag and one I can use all the time when baby is here!


My roulis is one of my favourite bags too - especially with little kids. What colour you looking to get?


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> January Stats:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLGs In: 0
> SLGs Out: 0
> 
> I did, however, buy some clothes.  I was really tired of all my clothes being big and baggy on me, so I did a ruthless closet purge and then went out and bought some smaller jeans & pants, a sweater, a few tees, and a couple of nice tops.
> 
> We also have a gala event coming up in May, and I bought a dressy cocktail dress. I was very pleased that the size six not only fit, but was a bit loose. No Spanx necessary, and I'll actually be able to eat dinner that night!


Congrats on the new clothes and smaller size!


----------



## lynne_ross

0 in 0 out. I have a few bags to see but January seems like a slow time of year. I need to purge a bunch of baby items in February - so maybe that will motivate me to sell a few bags.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> My roulis is one of my favourite bags too - especially with little kids. What colour you looking to get?


I have my Gris Asphalte (gray) with palladium hardware. I am interested in another mini in gold with gold hardware, but they are extremely hard to come by now!! I asked my SA to try to find one and the stores that have them won't give them up.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats on the new clothes and smaller size!


Thank you! I've been the smaller size for about a year and a half, but I wanted to wait until I was quite sure I would *stay* this size before getting rid of the larger clothes and buying new ones.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> 0 in 0 out. I have a few bags to see but January seems like a slow time of year. I need to purge a bunch of baby items in February - so maybe that will motivate me to sell a few bags.


Which bags are you thinking of selling? Or did you already post this, and I've forgotten?


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I have my Gris Asphalte (gray) with palladium hardware. I am interested in another mini in gold with gold hardware, but they are extremely hard to come by now!! I asked my SA to try to find one and the stores that have them won't give them up.


I adore the colour Gris Asphalte! I tried on a Gris Asphalte Baton de Craie today and it was beautiful! I imagine your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> I adore the colour Gris Asphalte! I tried on a Gris Asphalte Baton de Craie today and it was beautiful! I imagine your bag is beautiful!


I saw a Baton de Craie once, with a strap, and I thought it was so chic and simple and amazing. It was gold. The smooth leather is so nice! I wonder what type of leather it is.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I saw a Baton de Craie once, with a strap, and I thought it was so chic and simple and amazing. It was gold. The smooth leather is so nice! I wonder what type of leather it is.


The one I played with was the pochette/clutch, it had Epsom exterior and Swift interior.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> i want to show off
> here are my 4 in-s
> i might have shown something already?..
> Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items)
> Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale
> Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection
> and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!


Love your style! Very unique and true to yourself, which IMHO is the best kind of style to have 


bellarusa said:


> No kidding! I'm excited about the new computer.  4-6 weeks just in time for the (almost) Spring.
> 
> As for me - nothing in (unless you count the BV bag that is FINALLY back from repair - since last October) and nothing out though I think the pink Orciani bag probably should go.  No matter how small and light the new computer is, it is NOT going to fit in that bag.


Ooh, you have an Orciani? They look so beautiful in photos but I've never seen one in person! Aside from the size, was it nice?


----------



## More bags

*January Update

Challenges*
1) New Year, New Bag - completed
- Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW, 4x
- Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, 3x
- Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, 2x
2) 10 in 31 - completed, 17 bags carried 

*January Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
Scarves - 1 in, 3 out

I like to declutter my home throughout the year and I do a big push as soon as the Christmas decorations come down. As of Jan 31, we’ve exited over 190 items including clothing, shoes, jewelry, accessories, books, household items, decorations, etc. On the reading front, I’ve finished 3 books, yay!

Best wishes to everyone on achieving their goals and having great adventures in 2019!


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love your style! Very unique and true to yourself, which IMHO is the best kind of style to have
> 
> Ooh, you have an Orciani? They look so beautiful in photos but I've never seen one in person! Aside from the size, was it nice?


thank you kindly!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> That New Zealand pouch with the blue bird on it is adorable! Not ugly at all!


lol  that pouch is the prize! and it is indeed, adorable!! 
the winning bag was the ugliest and tasteless thing i have ever seen in my life! i don't want to post it here, but you can see it in the 'ugliest bag competition' thread...


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> 11 SLGs out - congratulations!
> How did you decide what had to go? I may need to thin my collection, although I do rotate, use all of them and they fit in the drawer. I also exited a bunch of SLGs in late 2018. I would love to hear about which ones you chose to keep.
> 
> 
> Great ins for January and congratulations on the Ugliest bag competition win!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new black tote - I hope it is everything you are looking for in a fun black tote slot in your collection!
> 
> 
> Great job, congratulations on the 2 outs and your Star Trek shirt!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Love the bluebird pouch!


thank you!
it's Tui, NZ singing bird


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> 11 SLGs out - congratulations!
> How did you decide what had to go? I may need to thin my collection, although I do rotate, use all of them and they fit in the drawer. I also exited a bunch of SLGs in late 2018. I would love to hear about which ones you chose to keep.
> 
> 
> Great ins for January and congratulations on the Ugliest bag competition win!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new black tote - I hope it is everything you are looking for in a fun black tote slot in your collection!
> 
> 
> Great job, congratulations on the 2 outs and your Star Trek shirt!


The SLGs out were mostly purse charms. I have allowed my purse charm collection to get out of control! I actually have about 60 more listed! I don't count them out until they've sold. I've kept those I love the best, with a focus on leather over metal. I'm probably going to have make another pass get rid of more, but I don't see the hurry until I sell most of what is already listed.


----------



## whateve

January challenges completed:
10 in 31
New Year, New Bag
Color challenge: black


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *January Update
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) New Year, New Bag - completed
> - Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW, 4x
> - Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, 3x
> - Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, 2x
> 2) 10 in 31 - completed, 17 bags carried
> 
> *January Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves - 1 in, 3 out
> 
> I like to declutter my home throughout the year and I do a big push as soon as the Christmas decorations come down. As of Jan 31, we’ve exited over 190 items including clothing, shoes, jewelry, accessories, books, household items, decorations, etc. On the reading front, I’ve finished 3 books, yay!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone on achieving their goals and having great adventures in 2019!


Well done!


----------



## bellarusa

Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!
> This IS huge news!  I wonder if more women headed IT product procurement wouldn’t all laptops be bag sized?


Something's gotta give - either we have better/smaller fully functional computers (a tablet simply won't work for me), or we have better/functional handbags.  



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, you have an Orciani? They look so beautiful in photos but I've never seen one in person! Aside from the size, was it nice?


It is very nice but way small (a small sveva - here is a picture from their site ).  I bought it when I was going through the "I want something tiny and pink" stage.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*FEBRUARY SHOPPING YOUR CLOSET CHALLENGES! 
*
• Color challenge: Wear each of your bags in the colors of Feb - red for love or purple for amethyst.
• Extreme team: Wear your 3 smallest or 3 largest bags at least 2x
• Fresh Focus February: Pick one lesser used bag and wear it with 4 new outfits over the month (approx. one a week) 
• Function or Form:  Wear both your prettiest bag and your most functional bag at least 2x this month


----------



## Sparkletastic

*COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE! *

• New color weeks start each Sunday
• Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week you can show your bags “late”.
• Show bags individually or in a group
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2018) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.

Week of
Feb. 3: Red (including burgundy_)_
Feb. 10: Orange & Yellow
Feb.17: Green
Feb. 24: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 3: Violet (including purple & pink)
Mar. 10: Black
Mar. 17: Gray
Mar 24: White & Cream
Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
Apr. 7: Metallic
Apr. 14: Jeweled and all other embellished
Apr. 21: Multicolored

_Two handy ways to find past photos:_

_1) Go back to the old years’ shopping your closet threads and search through posts to find yours:_

_• 2016 thread color week photos start with post #3569
• 2017 thread color week photos start with post #4476
• 2018 thread color week photos start with post #3237_

_2) Do a search using the forum’s search function. Click on the looking glass in the upper right hand corner. It will bring up a search box. Enter your search terms for a bag or for a phrase posted by you with your user name and it will pull up entries that match._


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Vlad, would you mind switching out our pinned post to post #2621?  Thanks!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Jan Challenge results 

10/31:  I completed the challenge with 13 in 31. My last bag was yesterday - my Jimmy Choo Raven! 

Red bag - Yikes! I only did 2 of 3. I didn’t get to my red Prada. Sometimes I really wish I’d gotten this bag in another color. 



ElainePG said:


> January Stats:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLGs In: 0
> SLGs Out: 0
> 
> I did, however, buy some clothes.  I was really tired of all my clothes being big and baggy on me, so I did a ruthless closet purge and then went out and bought some smaller jeans & pants, a sweater, a few tees, and a couple of nice tops.
> 
> We also have a gala event coming up in May, and I bought a dressy cocktail dress. I was very pleased that the size six not only fit, but was a bit loose. No Spanx necessary, and I'll actually be able to eat dinner that night!


Great stats and Whoop! on your new and over a year maintained svelte figure!!!


Nibb said:


> Outstanding edit (so brave!) Do you have anything you are planning to add right away? I would love to hear more about your thought process of exiting more than half of your collection.
> 
> I do have a BV bag and an H scarf headed my way! LOL
> As darling as Marie Kondo is, my edit process was a bit different. I do a big clearing out of stuff about every 3-5 years. This challenge and the fact my DH was out of town made the process pretty easy. I spread all my bags out on a long counter and stared at them for a few days, then I started the rehoming with 5 older Valentino’s, still beautiful and in great condition but not really my taste anymore, then I set aside the bags I was definitely keeping and started wearing them in this challenge. After that any bag that was a bit too stiff, too corporate, an odd size, or the strap was never comfortable got rehomed with the Val’s. I was able to easily let go of another 5 bags, I also edited my scarfs too, just one maxi Twilly that I had to force myself to wear. Of course anything I am sentimental about or emotionally attached to got spared, I also have a few noname bags that I kept.
> My DH and I live in a small house that we love, we have enough room but not much extra room. Most of my wardrobe is a capsule as are my jewelry, scarves, bags, and shoes. I am looking forward to adding another three bags to the family in the near future, the fun will be deciding what bags to add to the collection.


Great process. And isn’t it funny how our taste really does change over time?  I think of some bags I owned and adored years ago and scratch my head... or even cringe. Lol! 


More bags said:


> *January Update
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) New Year, New Bag - completed
> - Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW, 4x
> - Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, 3x
> - Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, 2x
> 2) 10 in 31 - completed, 17 bags carried
> 
> *January Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves - 1 in, 3 out
> 
> I like to declutter my home throughout the year and I do a big push as soon as the Christmas decorations come down. As of Jan 31, we’ve exited over 190 items including clothing, shoes, jewelry, accessories, books, household items, decorations, etc. On the reading front, I’ve finished 3 books, yay!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone on achieving their goals and having great adventures in 2019!


Whoa! 190 items. Congrats!!!  And good job on the challenges and your stats!  


whateve said:


> The SLGs out were mostly purse charms. I have allowed my purse charm collection to get out of control! I actually have about 60 more listed! I don't count them out until they've sold. I've kept those I love the best, with a focus on leather over metal. I'm probably going to have make another pass get rid of more, but I don't see the hurry until I sell most of what is already listed.


I agree. You’ve done a great job listing a LOT of items. Pat yourself on the back and then you can do another wave later.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m going to do the Function or Form challenge. The challenge only calls for one of each but I’m going to push and try to do 2 each. Mainly because my prettiest are my most expensive and I want to make sure I keep trying to wear my most costly bags the most. Plus I can’t decide which one I think is the prettiest. Lol!

Prettiest:
• Ltd. Edition white and gold Dior Diorama
• Silver Microcannage Dior Diorama

Most Functional:
• Fendi Black By the Way
• Prada Red Double Zip Tote

This challenge will also help me understand if I need to swap out the red Prada for another color. This model is sooooo functional. But, I just don’t reach for this bag as often as I think I would because it has gold hardware and I mostly wear white gold. I also have 2 other red bags. If it were another color, I think I’d wear it more because the color would draw me (meaning it would work best with a particular outfit) and I’d “force” myself to wear my gold jewelry to compliment it.

I’ve had success swapping out bags for a better color or material. It’s a hassle but, has always made me much happier. So, I’d be willing to do it again if I really felt it would help get more wear and happy out of such a super functional bag. (Is it terrible that I actually want it in black as I don’t have a black bag with ghw anymore?)


----------



## pdxhb

WOW - busy around here!!
CONGRATS to all the amazing successes. I just got caught up on the last couple-three days of posts with everyones challenge and stats updates. 

January challenges:
New Year New Bag - achieved!
Love it or List it - also achieved! _Except_ - the bag that I was focused on selling, my Nomad, did not sell; two other bags did and I traded one. Need to get back to listing and to do another wardrobe purge.

January stats:
3 bags out 1 bag in (trade)
2 bags ordered (MM final sale)
0 SLGs in and 0 SLGs out
0 clothes, shoes, or jewelry purchases <--that one was really difficult to stick with given the most sale-y time of year!

Since it has been beyond busy here, I am still in my bag 3 of New Year New Bag and will keep her for today with the idea of red in mind. There are other reds lurking, though, that deserve some love!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *January Update
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) New Year, New Bag - completed
> - Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW, 4x
> - Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, 3x
> - Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, 2x
> 2) 10 in 31 - completed, 17 bags carried
> 
> *January Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves - 1 in, 3 out
> 
> I like to declutter my home throughout the year and I do a big push as soon as the Christmas decorations come down. As of Jan 31, we’ve exited over 190 items including clothing, shoes, jewelry, accessories, books, household items, decorations, etc. On the reading front, I’ve finished 3 books, yay!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone on achieving their goals and having great adventures in 2019!


Wow, you've done GREAT on the challenges, the purchases (non-purchases, I should say!) and for sure on the decluttering front! 

What a terrific idea to track the total number of items that have exited your house. I wish I had done this! I've been clearing things out like crazy, but I have no idea how many things have been given the boot. Certainly not as many as 190!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> lol  that pouch is the prize! and it is indeed, adorable!!
> the winning bag was the ugliest and tasteless thing i have ever seen in my life! i don't want to post it here, but you can see it in the 'ugliest bag competition' thread...


Yes, I apologize for being clueless.  @whateve straightened me out. I'll search for the "ugliest bag" thread... if I think my eyes can take it!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I have my Gris Asphalte (gray) with palladium hardware. I am interested in another mini in gold with gold hardware, but they are extremely hard to come by now!! I asked my SA to try to find one and the stores that have them won't give them up.


I know they are so hard to buy now! I bought mine while travelling. I had asked for a picotin 18 and the SA seemed to feel bad they did not have anything to my preferences so offered the roulis mini. It was still plastic wrapped. I snapped it up! I want one in a light colour like beton. I hope you get offered one soon.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Which bags are you thinking of selling? Or did you already post this, and I've forgotten?


Not sure I posted I am considering selling 4 bags - a bal bag, Hermes birkin, chanel woc and fendi b bag (though I used this bag in Jan and will try to use again in Feb). I only buy bags when I travel so I don’t have any planned purchases so I’m no rush to sell.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I know they are so hard to buy now! I bought mine while travelling. I had asked for a picotin 18 and the SA seemed to feel bad they did not have anything to my preferences so offered the roulis mini. It was still plastic wrapped. I snapped it up! I want one in a light colour like beton. I hope you get offered one soon.


That is lucky! I got my first because my SA was able to order the color I wanted. The store it came from had two. I preferred the permabrass hardware but I was also very happy with the palladium. They are so much harder to get than even Constance bags now, it seems! I also hope you come across your light colored one soon! Gris Perle or Beton would both be so pretty.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> *January Update
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) New Year, New Bag - completed
> - Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW, 4x
> - Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle, 3x
> - Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, 2x
> 2) 10 in 31 - completed, 17 bags carried
> 
> *January Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> Scarves - 1 in, 3 out
> 
> I like to declutter my home throughout the year and I do a big push as soon as the Christmas decorations come down. As of Jan 31, we’ve exited over 190 items including clothing, shoes, jewelry, accessories, books, household items, decorations, etc. On the reading front, I’ve finished 3 books, yay!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone on achieving their goals and having great adventures in 2019!


Congrats on the big clean out and achieving all your goals (blowing them out of water!).


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Not sure I posted I am considering selling 4 bags - a bal bag, Hermes birkin, chanel woc and fendi b bag (though I used this bag in Jan and will try to use again in Feb). I only buy bags when I travel so I don’t have any planned purchases so I’m no rush to sell.


Oh, right... I remember that you said you were thinking about selling a Birkin. This thread moves so fast, it's hard to track everyone! 
Buying bags when you travel is nice. A good reminder of trips, plus you're probably able to find special things that you can't get in your home city.


----------



## whateve

I counted two bags in for January but I don't have the second bag in hand yet. The seller bought the postage but tracking has never updated. So I might not get it at all. Disappointing!

For the color challenge, I'm going to do purple, red and pink!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I counted two bags in for January but I don't have the second bag in hand yet. The seller bought the postage but tracking has never updated. So I might not get it at all. Disappointing!
> 
> For the color challenge, I'm going to do purple, red and pink!


That’s odd! I’m assuming you’ve paid for it and everything? Will you be able to get your money back?


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> That’s odd! I’m assuming you’ve paid for it and everything? Will you be able to get your money back?


Yes, I paid for it. It's on ebay so I'm not worried about getting the money back. I wonder if she is one of these sellers who buys the postage early so it looks like she shipped and then takes her time shipping. If it doesn't move by Monday, I'll contact her to find out what's going on. Of course, I want it even more now that it looks like I might not get it.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Oh, right... I remember that you said you were thinking about selling a Birkin. This thread moves so fast, it's hard to track everyone!
> Buying bags when you travel is nice. A good reminder of trips, plus you're probably able to find special things that you can't get in your home city.


Same - mostly new people for me in this thread since I usually hang out in VCA and a bit in Hermes forums. 
I have no relationship with my local Hermes so I am forced to buy while travelling. But I also love it since the bags seem special and there is no pressure to buy!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to do the Function or Form challenge. The challenge only calls for one of each but I’m going to push and try to do 2 each. Mainly because my prettiest are my most expensive and I want to make sure I keep trying to wear my most costly bags the most. Plus I can’t decide which one I think is the prettiest. Lol!
> 
> Prettiest:
> • Ltd. Edition white and gold Dior Diorama
> • Silver Microcannage Dior Diorama
> 
> Most Functional:
> • Fendi Black By the Way
> • Prada Red Double Zip Tote
> 
> This challenge will also help me understand if I need to swap out the red Prada for another color. This model is sooooo functional. But, I just don’t reach for this bag as often as I think I would because it has gold hardware and I mostly wear white gold. I also have 2 other red bags. If it were another color, I think I’d wear it more because the color would draw me (meaning it would work best with a particular outfit) and I’d “force” myself to wear my gold jewelry to compliment it.
> 
> I’ve had success swapping out bags for a better color or material. It’s a hassle but, has always made me much happier. So, I’d be willing to do it again if I really felt it would help get more wear and happy out of such a super functional bag. (Is it terrible that I actually want it in black as I don’t have a black bag with ghw anymore?)


It is the two times each in the various challenges that makes it hard for me. Not sure what I will do yet. Though I am wearing one of my smallest bags today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Yes, I paid for it. It's on ebay so I'm not worried about getting the money back. I wonder if she is one of these sellers who buys the postage early so it looks like she shipped and then takes her time shipping. If it doesn't move by Monday, I'll contact her to find out what's going on. Of course, I want it even more now that it looks like I might not get it.


I wouldn’t get worried just yet. I sold a bag and the buyer was worried because I showed shipped but, there was no tracking. For some reason it didn’t have any tracking information until it showed out for delivery to her home. Nothing about being received or in transit.  I’ve had this happen on a couple things I’ve bought as well. It’s frustrating but may not at all be the seller’s fault.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I wouldn’t get worried just yet. I sold a bag and the buyer was worried because I showed shipped but, there was no tracking. For some reason it didn’t have any tracking information until it showed out for delivery to her home. Nothing about being received or in transit.  I’ve had this happen on a couple things I’ve bought as well. It’s frustrating but may not at all be the seller’s fault.


I'm hoping that is the case. Lately USPS has been better about tracking. I used to have that happen to some of the packages I shipped but not lately. I was really hoping to get it on Saturday when DH isn't home!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> It is the two times each in the various challenges that makes it hard for me. Not sure what I will do yet. Though I am wearing one of my smallest bags today.


I agree. But they are challenges. Lol!  

However, I just do my best. I didn’t wear all my red bags last month but the challenge reminded me to wear two bags I may not have worn. 

I am not confident about how I’ll do with the challenge I picked this month on the pretty end. But I’m hoping it will get me to start wearing my cream Dior a bit more. I just really struggle with it.


----------



## dcooney4

I will start with my MK Mercer crossbody and do three smallest bags 2 times each .


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> 0 in 0 out. I have a few bags to see but January seems like a slow time of year. I need to purge a bunch of baby items in February - so maybe that will motivate me to sell a few bags.


Great job on January stats!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> The SLGs out were mostly purse charms. I have allowed my purse charm collection to get out of control! I actually have about 60 more listed! I don't count them out until they've sold. I've kept those I love the best, with a focus on leather over metal. I'm probably going to have make another pass get rid of more, but I don't see the hurry until I sell most of what is already listed.


I am so impressed you listed 60 SLGs! Good luck with your sales!



whateve said:


> January challenges completed:
> 10 in 31
> New Year, New Bag
> Color challenge: black


Great job on the challenges!



dcooney4 said:


> Well done!


Thanks dear dc! 



Sparkletastic said:


> My Jan Challenge results
> 
> 10/31:  I completed the challenge with 13 in 31. My last bag was yesterday - my Jimmy Choo Raven!
> 
> Red bag - Yikes! I only did 2 of 3. I didn’t get to my red Prada. Sometimes I really wish I’d gotten this bag in another color.
> 
> Great stats and Whoop! on your new and over a year maintained svelte figure!!!
> 
> Great process. And isn’t it funny how our taste really does change over time?  I think of some bags I owned and adored years ago and scratch my head... or even cringe. Lol!
> Whoa! 190 items. Congrats!!!  And good job on the challenges and your stats!
> I agree. You’ve done a great job listing a LOT of items. Pat yourself on the back and then you can do another wave later.


Well done on your January challenges!
Thanks for the kind words Sparkletastic.



pdxhb said:


> WOW - busy around here!!
> CONGRATS to all the amazing successes. I just got caught up on the last couple-three days of posts with everyones challenge and stats updates.
> 
> January challenges:
> New Year New Bag - achieved!
> Love it or List it - also achieved! _Except_ - the bag that I was focused on selling, my Nomad, did not sell; two other bags did and I traded one. Need to get back to listing and to do another wardrobe purge.
> 
> January stats:
> 3 bags out 1 bag in (trade)
> 2 bags ordered (MM final sale)
> 0 SLGs in and 0 SLGs out
> 0 clothes, shoes, or jewelry purchases <--that one was really difficult to stick with given the most sale-y time of year!
> 
> Since it has been beyond busy here, I am still in my bag 3 of New Year New Bag and will keep her for today with the idea of red in mind. There are other reds lurking, though, that deserve some love!


Great work in January, especially avoiding the sales!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> January Stats:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLGs In: 0
> SLGs Out: 0
> 
> I did, however, buy some clothes.  I was really tired of all my clothes being big and baggy on me, so I did a ruthless closet purge and then went out and bought some smaller jeans & pants, a sweater, a few tees, and a couple of nice tops.
> 
> We also have a gala event coming up in May, and I bought a dressy cocktail dress. I was very pleased that the size six not only fit, but was a bit loose. No Spanx necessary, and I'll actually be able to eat dinner that night!



Woot! 
That’s awesome! [emoji4]


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Wow, you've done GREAT on the challenges, the purchases (non-purchases, I should say!) and for sure on the decluttering front!
> 
> What a terrific idea to track the total number of items that have exited your house. I wish I had done this! I've been clearing things out like crazy, but I have no idea how many things have been given the boot. Certainly not as many as 190!


Thanks Elaine, I started counting things in and out as a way to ensure my closet wasn’t growing in size. I began tracking my wardrobe items and my wears a few years ago. I am trying to have less come in and more go out. It also helps me be accountable to address things I am not wearing - why am I not wearing it, try it on again, assess pros and cons, make a decision, etc. At the end of the day, I want to be wearing and loving what I have in my closet!
Now when it comes to dealing with paperwork, I have a long way to go. 



lynne_ross said:


> Congrats on the big clean out and achieving all your goals (blowing them out of water!).


Thanks lynne_ross!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Shatner was my favorite. Hokey was part of the charm.



+1
I even have some of the old paperback books [emoji38]


----------



## Sparkletastic

I listed 2 more bags today. So, I have a total of 5 listed. 

I did a quick check of prices on my red Prada DZT. Ack! They’re horrible. So I shan’t be selling that bag for any reason. More motivation to enjoy it and rotate. Lol! 

I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug. 



Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth??? Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?

This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Yes, I paid for it. It's on ebay so I'm not worried about getting the money back. *I wonder if she is one of these sellers who buys the postage early so it looks like she shipped and then takes her time shipping*. If it doesn't move by Monday, I'll contact her to find out what's going on. Of course, I want it even more now that it looks like I might not get it.


It really bugs me when sellers do that!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine, I started counting things in and out as a way to ensure my closet wasn’t growing in size. I began tracking my wardrobe items and my wears a few years ago. I am trying to have less come in and more go out. *It also helps me be accountable to address things I am not wearing - why am I not wearing it, try it on again, assess pros and cons, make a decision, etc. At the end of the day, I want to be wearing and loving what I have in my closet!*


This!

I follow someone's blog whose style I like (it's one of those "fashion over fifty" sites, lol) and she has some good advice on the subject of only having what you love in your closet. In fact, I like her thinking so much that I've purchased one of her books, which is out of print, so I've purchased a used copy. It should be here in a week or two. It has recommendations for getting out of fashion "ruts," evaluating what you do & don't wear, using color effectively, and so on. Of course, there are tons of books that do this, and do it well... I just wanted some fresh ideas, especially about using color, since I tend to default to black!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug.
> *Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth???* Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?
> 
> This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


Yes. All sense of civility has completely been abandoned on the earth. 

No, not really. We're actually very nice here on tPF... at least on most of the threads. So there's hope!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yes. All sense of civility has completely been abandoned on the earth.
> 
> No, not really. We're actually very nice here on tPF... at least on most of the threads. So there's hope!


I had to chide DH today when he didn't say thank you at the Jack in the Box takeout window!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I listed 2 more bags today. So, I have a total of 5 listed.
> 
> I did a quick check of prices on my red Prada DZT. Ack! They’re horrible. So I shan’t be selling that bag for any reason. More motivation to enjoy it and rotate. Lol!
> 
> I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth??? Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?
> 
> This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


Ugh I hate when people do that. I just walk away when stuff like that happens. Not worth the negative energy on those folks.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> This!
> 
> I follow someone's blog whose style I like (it's one of those "fashion over fifty" sites, lol) and she has some good advice on the subject of only having what you love in your closet. In fact, I like her thinking so much that I've purchased one of her books, which is out of print, so I've purchased a used copy. It should be here in a week or two. It has recommendations for getting out of fashion "ruts," evaluating what you do & don't wear, using color effectively, and so on. Of course, there are tons of books that do this, and do it well... I just wanted some fresh ideas, especially about using color, *since I tend to default to black! *


That sounds like a fantastic book! Raising my hand, black is my favourite “colour!” I sometimes coordinate it with my second favourite .... grey!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> That sounds like a fantastic book! Raising my hand, black is my favourite “colour!” I sometimes coordinate it with my second favourite .... grey!


I never wore black much until recently. Once I started buying colorful purses, my wardrobe because less colorful. Now I often dress in all black with the only pop of color being my purse.


----------



## msd_bags

My January stats:

In  -  1  (counting my final Massaccesi order that would probably arrive in April)

Out  -  0

SLG:  1 wallet in (One wallet woman here!)

For the challenges, I only actually aimed for New Year New Bag and that was a success for all 3 bags!  I accomplished 14 in 31 though I really knew this was not a real challenge since I used 10 bags or more for each month of 2018 except in December (only 9) when I went on my vacation.  

Not sure yet which challenge for February.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I listed 2 more bags today. So, I have a total of 5 listed.
> 
> I did a quick check of prices on my red Prada DZT. Ack! They’re horrible. So I shan’t be selling that bag for any reason. More motivation to enjoy it and rotate. Lol!
> 
> I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth??? Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?
> 
> This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


That is creepy .


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> My January stats:
> 
> In  -  1  (counting my final Massaccesi order that would probably arrive in April)
> 
> Out  -  0
> 
> SLG:  1 wallet in (One wallet woman here!)
> 
> For the challenges, I only actually aimed for New Year New Bag and that was a success for all 3 bags!  I accomplished 14 in 31 though I really knew this was not a real challenge since I used 10 bags or more for each month of 2018 except in December (only 9) when I went on my vacation.
> 
> Not sure yet which challenge for February.


Great job on January Challenges and stats msd!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I listed 2 more bags today. So, I have a total of 5 listed.
> 
> I did a quick check of prices on my red Prada DZT. Ack! They’re horrible. So I shan’t be selling that bag for any reason. More motivation to enjoy it and rotate. Lol!
> 
> I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth??? Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?
> 
> This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


That’s really terrible to hear. I don’t know where people learn that it is okay to have horrendous manners like that! It really can ruin your day sometimes! I’m sorry about that!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I never wore black much until recently. Once I started buying colorful purses, my wardrobe because less colorful. *Now I often dress in all black with the only pop of color being my purse*.


Yes, that's been my go-to look for quite a while. Color in my purse, and also if I wear one of my H scarves. Which is a look I quite like! But I'm feeling a bit stuck in a rut, and I want to examine some more options. Especially if I can do it without spending a fortune on new clothes.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My January stats:
> 
> In  -  1  (counting my final Massaccesi order that would probably arrive in April)
> 
> Out  -  0
> 
> SLG:  1 wallet in (One wallet woman here!)
> 
> For the challenges, I only actually aimed for New Year New Bag and that was a success for all 3 bags!  I accomplished 14 in 31 though I really knew this was not a real challenge since I used 10 bags or more for each month of 2018 except in December (only 9) when I went on my vacation.
> 
> Not sure yet which challenge for February.


These are great stats for January. I know that a lot of tPF members who carry Maccaccesi bags were very sad that he's decided to close up shop. I don't follow the thread, so I don't know the details. Is he moving on to another venture, do you know? Or is he retiring from the world of leather goods?


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I listed 2 more bags today. So, I have a total of 5 listed.
> 
> I did a quick check of prices on my red Prada DZT. Ack! They’re horrible. So I shan’t be selling that bag for any reason. More motivation to enjoy it and rotate. Lol!
> 
> I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth??? Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?
> 
> This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


this is just sickening 
i'm sorry for you


----------



## whateve

My seller finally shipped my bag, so I guess I'm getting it after all!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I apologize for being clueless.  @whateve straightened me out. I'll search for the "ugliest bag" thread... if I think my eyes can take it!


Be very very afraid...


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> I listed 2 more bags today. So, I have a total of 5 listed.
> 
> I did a quick check of prices on my red Prada DZT. Ack! They’re horrible. So I shan’t be selling that bag for any reason. More motivation to enjoy it and rotate. Lol!
> 
> I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth??? Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?
> 
> This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


I totally understand.  After driving to two different places to meet people who  wanted to buy an iPhone and having them not show up....arggggg.  I no longer try to sell items. I donate or gift them.


----------



## dcooney4

Today was a two small bag day. Blue Mz small bag in the am but the car is covered in salt so I switched back to the MK for the late afternoon errands. He just had the car washed. I think the salt adheres better to a clean car because it looks worse then before it was washed.


----------



## Sparkletastic

southernbelle43 said:


> I totally understand.  After driving to two different places to meet people who  wanted to buy an iPhone and having them not show up....arggggg.  I no longer try to sell items. I donate or gift them.


I’m just about there. It isn’t worth the hassle for pennies. 

I just don’t get why it’s so hard to send a quick text saying you aren’t coming.


----------



## lynne_ross

I sell inexpensive items by posting them on a local sales page. The items must be picked up at my home and I only offer times that are convient. I have had great luck with super nice people showing up on time. I only do it with items that are hard to donate or bulky to get to a donation place. I lost them really cheap. I hate throwing things out, would rather see if someone can use the items. I do not bother with clothing or anything I can easily donate. Not worth the time.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m just about there. It isn’t worth the hassle for pennies.
> 
> I just don’t get why it’s so hard to send a quick text saying you aren’t coming.


One lady had the nerve to contact me again and ask if she could still buy it? To which I replied a very firm, “NO” and hung  up.


----------



## dcooney4

southernbelle43 said:


> One lady had the nerve to contact me again and ask if she could still buy it? To which I replied a very firm, “NO” and hung  up.


Good for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Used my points to purchase this Mz Wallace mini tote in blue. That was super fast shipping as I ordered it yesterday.


----------



## dcooney4

Blue is my favorite color they make.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Finally getting some wear on one of my newest babies.  First bag of this month's challenge!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> These are great stats for January. I know that a lot of tPF members who carry Maccaccesi bags were very sad that he's decided to close up shop. I don't follow the thread, so I don't know the details. Is he moving on to another venture, do you know? Or is he retiring from the world of leather goods?



I think he is not earning well enough so the business is not sustainable.  He tried looking for an investor but no luck so far.  He is considering something like a kickstarter campaign and everyone in the thread is very hopeful that he’ll be able to open his business again in one form or another.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I think he is not earning well enough so the business is not sustainable.  He tried looking for an investor but no luck so far.  He is considering something like a kickstarter campaign and everyone in the thread is very hopeful that he’ll be able to open his business again in one form or another.


He does beautiful work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I think he is not earning well enough so the business is not sustainable.  He tried looking for an investor but no luck so far.  He is considering something like a kickstarter campaign and everyone in the thread is very hopeful that he’ll be able to open his business again in one form or another.


I hope he gets a fresh start. He was so popular on tPF but I wonder if he had trouble getting momentum more broadly?


----------



## tealocean

More bags said:


> Tagging @Miss_Dawn @essiedub @ElainePG @catsinthebag @tealocean @Nibb for a pen photo, apologies to anyone I missed
> 
> Here is today's bag, my Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin RHW, H Clic Clic A Pois Maxi Twilly and S. T. Dupont Liberte Ball Point Pen in Pearly Nude.
> 
> View attachment 4324812


This is a gorgeous sight! I love it all-the bag, the pen, the colorful scarf. Thank you so much for tagging me so I could see this sooner!


----------



## tealocean

lynne_ross said:


> Oh wow - I need you to come over and help my family stop piling everything on the kitchen island or dinning room table. Bith are dumping grounds that I end up clearing off every weekend. Both drive me nuts. I like your mail system - I need something like this!


 I have to admit that I was the one that always started the "hot spots". I had to make myself stop, and I still have to remind myself not to create out of sight "hot spots". I used to put out signs for myself on every flat surface with funny sayings and "Stop!" I'm so excited that I have stuck to keeping the tray on the fridge clear for weeks now. I feel for you!  It was easier for me since I started changing when my oldest children were toddlers.


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait, what?  I missed the racist Galliano thing. <races to Google>
> 
> OMG! This was awful!!! Racist, anti semitic. Heck, he even insulted the woman’s thighs!  What the ham sandwich???
> 
> He claims he doesn’t remember it because of addictions.   As my Southern grandma always said “The drunk mouth says what the sober mind’s thinking”. People don’t become different. Their existing hidden or repressed bad aspect show. SMH!
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/sep/08/john-galliano-guilty-racism-antisemitism
> 
> And, I hate that bag. It doesn’t say Dior to me at all. I hate it’s sister patterns even more.  But, for those who love it great. It’s like I love Chanel and don’t like the Gabriel.  No, let me stop, it’s not. I definitely see the Gabriel as fitting Chanel. It’s just not my cup of tea. I _don’t_ see these trumped up storage bags as having the Dior aesthetic.
> 
> That being said, they are better than the horrible artist line they just did on the Lady Diors. This mossy madness is one of the bags for purchase. My SA actually called me to see if I wanted it as she received (got stuck) with one.
> View attachment 4323709
> 
> I happened to run across these shoes and thought - A match!  Just what I need if I’m going to meet Big Foot and some woodland nymphs for a lovely lunch in a dank forest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323708
> 
> 
> I looooooooved being a mom. Once my kids got to be about 2 they were so much fun to raise and be around.
> But, I’m the oddball. I am soooo not looking forward to being a grandmother.   I didn’t get that gene. Luckily, neither of my children look like they are getting married any time soon so I’m safe for now! Lol!
> When I was thinking navy it was because I have a cobalt blue quilted chain strap Miss Dior bag and wanted some distance between the two. But, I’ve decided not to dye.
> Thanks for the compliment on the bag. But, this is why I never say never on fashion. Sometimes something just hits me the right way and I have to eat another big ol’ plate of crow because I swore I wouldn’t touch that type of thing with a 10 foot pole.
> Hmmmm...maybe I’d like my ivory Chanel better if I had super cool ivory boots
> Yes!!!!!!
> This is gorgeous. One my favorites you’ve shown.


 I might have been projecting my desire for an electric blue bag on you!


----------



## tealocean

pdxhb said:


> Jewelry!  I am ramping up after a couple (unplanned) years away from doing it.


This sounds fun! If you share pics, please tag me. I would love to see the jewelry you create.


----------



## tealocean

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh my goodness look how ugly those green monsters are!!
> 
> And I love hearing how much you loved being a Mom! It's not something that I've wanted for very long, but it's truly quite a special experience feeling something grow inside you and I honestly can't wait to meet the baby!


----------



## More bags

tealocean said:


> This is a gorgeous sight! I love it all-the bag, the pen, the colorful scarf. Thank you so much for tagging me so I could see this sooner!


Thanks for your kind words tealocean!


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’re starting *RED* bag week! I can’t wait to see everyone's beauties!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My red bags through the years!

*2015 
• *No name pleather clutch
• Coach Willis in burgundy patent leather w/ ghw
• Gucci Soho in red pebbled leather with light ghw
• Prada small double zip tote in red saffiano leather w/ ghw
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 2016*
• Sold the Coach Willis
• Added Chanel 10c red caviar single classic flap w/shw

*2017*
• Sold the Gucci Soho
• Donated the no name.
• Added Gucci Stirrup in burgundy leather w/ghw
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2018*
• Swapped out the caviar Chanel for lamb (shw)
• Added Trussardi Lovy Mini in red pebbled leather w/red hardware


*2019*
Same as 2018 except I sold the Gucci Stirrup which I miss terribly!! But, I didn’t reach for it so, it’s probably good that it’s gone. 

Wow! There has been a lot of change as I’ve refined my style. I’m pretty content with my reds. The color is a neutral but, I still don’t wear them as often as I’d think I would so, I don’t feel _any_ need to add a fourth. I ADORE my Chanel flap and tiny Trussardi. The Prada - meh. If anything I’d sell the Prada and get a red I’d wear a little more often - like an LV lockme II BB. Or, perhaps I should sell it and get a different bag in a different color.  I’ve considered selling to for a number of years. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## muchstuff

My three Balenciaga rouge theatre bags, all sold now.  Plus my true red, also sold. I love red but feel like a stop sign carrying it.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Finally getting some wear on one of my newest babies.  First bag of this month's challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328908


This bag is beautiful!



Sparkletastic said:


> My red bags through the years!
> 
> *2015
> • *No name pleather clutch
> • Coach Willis in burgundy patent leather w/ ghw
> • Gucci Soho in red pebbled leather with light ghw
> • Prada small double zip tote in red saffiano leather w/ ghw
> *
> View attachment 4329230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016*
> • Sold the Coach Willis
> • Added Chanel 10c red caviar single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4329233
> *2017*
> • Sold the Gucci Soho
> • Donated the no name.
> • Added Gucci Stirrup in burgundy leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329231
> View attachment 4329232
> *2018*
> • Swapped out the caviar Chanel for lamb (shw)
> • Added Trussardi Lovy Mini in red pebbled leather w/red hardware
> View attachment 4329234
> 
> *2019*
> Same as 2018 except I sold the Gucci Stirrup which I miss terribly!! But, I didn’t reach for it so, it’s probably good that it’s gone.
> 
> Wow! There has been a lot of change as I’ve refined my style. I’m pretty content with my reds. The color is a neutral but, I still don’t wear them as often as I’d think I would so, I don’t feel _any_ need to add a fourth. I ADORE my Chanel flap and tiny Trussardi. The Prada - meh. If anything I’d sell the Prada and get a red I’d wear a little more often - like an LV lockme II BB. Or, perhaps I should sell it and get a different bag in a different color.  I’ve considered selling to for a number of years. We’ll see what happens.


Fabulous red journey through the years, all gorgeous!



muchstuff said:


> My three Balenciaga rouge theatre bags, all sold now.  Plus my true red, also sold. I love red but feel like a stop sign carrying it.
> View attachment 4329245
> View attachment 4329246


Stunning - great reds, great bags!


----------



## More bags

My red and burgundy bags,

*2017*

Chanel Red Reissue 226
Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain
Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny










*2018*

Added Chanel Burgundy Small Lizard Coco Handle
Sold Ferragamo Ginny





*2019*

Same as 2018
Considered replacing Red Lambskin WOC with Black Caviar WOC, got quotes, decided to pause on selling red WOC, purchased the black WOC and use it frequently (fantastic little bag for traveling), carried and reevaluated the red WOC and decided to keep it for the time being (silky smooth leather as it is 5 years old now) and monitor my wears


----------



## muchstuff

Is this month’s challenge pinned somewhere? I know I saw it but is it easily accessible like the colour of the week one?


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Chanel Burgundy Small Lizard Coco Handle
> Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Same as 2018
> Considered replacing Red Lambskin WOC with Black Caviar WOC, got quotes, decided to pause on selling red WOC, purchased the black WOC and use it frequently (fantastic little bag for traveling), carried and reevaluated the red WOC and decided to keep it for the time being (silky smooth leather as it is 5 years old now) and monitor my wears


Lovely curating!  


muchstuff said:


> Is this month’s challenge pinned somewhere? I know I saw it but is it easily accessible like the colour of the week one?


Post #2620


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My red bags through the years!
> 
> *2015
> • *No name pleather clutch
> • Coach Willis in burgundy patent leather w/ ghw
> • Gucci Soho in red pebbled leather with light ghw
> • Prada small double zip tote in red saffiano leather w/ ghw
> *
> View attachment 4329230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016*
> • Sold the Coach Willis
> • Added Chanel 10c red caviar single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4329233
> *2017*
> • Sold the Gucci Soho
> • Donated the no name.
> • Added Gucci Stirrup in burgundy leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329231
> View attachment 4329232
> *2018*
> • Swapped out the caviar Chanel for lamb (shw)
> • Added Trussardi Lovy Mini in red pebbled leather w/red hardware
> View attachment 4329234
> 
> *2019*
> Same as 2018 except I sold the Gucci Stirrup which I miss terribly!! But, I didn’t reach for it so, it’s probably good that it’s gone.
> 
> Wow! There has been a lot of change as I’ve refined my style. I’m pretty content with my reds. The color is a neutral but, I still don’t wear them as often as I’d think I would so, I don’t feel _any_ need to add a fourth. I ADORE my Chanel flap and tiny Trussardi. The Prada - meh. If anything I’d sell the Prada and get a red I’d wear a little more often - like an LV lockme II BB. Or, perhaps I should sell it and get a different bag in a different color.  I’ve considered selling to for a number of years. We’ll see what happens.


These are gorgeous. I love the transformation.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Chanel Burgundy Small Lizard Coco Handle
> Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Same as 2018
> Considered replacing Red Lambskin WOC with Black Caviar WOC, got quotes, decided to pause on selling red WOC, purchased the black WOC and use it frequently (fantastic little bag for traveling), carried and reevaluated the red WOC and decided to keep it for the time being (silky smooth leather as it is 5 years old now) and monitor my wears


Love your bags.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't recall what year these are from as I couldn't find my stuff on tpf so I searched for old photos .


----------



## dcooney4

The only bag I have from back then is my Ruby Paige from Mz.  I had finally bought the Mulberry bayswater in small and sold the fossil super cheap to a friend. My speedy I just gave to my daughter because it was her dream bag and I struggled to wear it. Right now I have the three bright red bags at the consignment shop. I only want my Bally tote ,Mulberry and small oxblood coach. If they don’t sell they come back so for now this is my reds and burgundy bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> The only bag I have from back then is my Ruby Paige from Mz.  I had finally bought the Mulberry bayswater in small and sold the fossil super cheap to a friend. My speedy I just gave to my daughter because it was her dream bag and I struggled to wear it. Right now I have the three bright red bags at the consignment shop. I only want my Bally tote ,Mulberry and small oxblood coach. If they don’t sell they come back so for now this is my reds and burgundy bags.


Love your Mulberry! And your daughter is a lucky girl!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Happy Super Bowl Sunday to those who watch!

Today is going to be another listing day. I’m going to sell the red Prada. I only wore it 4 times last year and 3 wear were “forced” because of our challenges.  I have no heartburn over this one. Better to get the little bit of money it’s worth and put that to another similarly functional bag that I’ll actually wear. Bags with gold hardware are tough for me to rotate in as I prefer white gold jewelry and don’t mix metals. I’d rather just get a second smallish gold bag (I have my gold new medium Boy) and use those when I wear yg jewelry v my previous approach of trying to have bags with both shw & ghw in all my “key” colors.

And, I know what I’m getting for V day  so I’m selling the item it’s replacing in hopes someone will want it for their Valentine. I also have 2 other pieces I’m ready to let go. Jewelry is the one thing I’m bad about hoarding. So, I’m trying to have a 1 in 2 out approach for the next couple years. I’ll let you know if I can pull this off without having a stroke. LOL! With V Day, I’ll have 2 pieces in over the last couple months so, I have to make good on the four out   I’m really dithering on what #4 will be. It’s easier for me to give the jewelry to DD than sell it. So, I may just pick something out and give it to her as a V day present. BTW - I’m so happy, her project has been extended so she’ll be here through the first week of March!!! 

Finally, I have some clothes the were lurking earmarked for sale a couple months ago that I forgot about.  They are mostly mistakes from my last trip to Europe. I just went buying cuckoo. I look at the items and think what alien took over my body and made me buy these???  One cream colored jacket is my size but so voluminous, that it looks like I’m being swallowed by demonic yet artistically designed marshmallow. Another bad idea is a black pantsuit with ankle pants hemmed in 3 inches of white lace.   I really have no idea what I was thinking.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yikes!  Assuming the black tote is a keeper but I remove these latest bags from my collection, I’ll be down to 22 bags. This will make my collection the smallest it’s been since I started getting bags as a teenager.  

But, I’m happier with my collection than ever before. I’ll never be a minimalist but, I’m certainly learning that if I get the right bags I’m more content with far less. 

I still want to get a black Chanel single flap in caviar or lamb to replace the black patent I sold. Other than that, the only bags I want right now are on opposite extremes. I want a unique green bag that doesn’t cost much money at all (under $500 and in the vein of my Trussardi) and I want a bag I refuse to spend the money on - a small pink Kelly.  I’m on the hunt for the green. The Chanel I’m going to try to put off at least til my bday in Dec. And, the Kelly will be added when my fairy pursemother drops it off.


----------



## franzibw

The bags I have in shades of red at the moment:



Furla Club M



I don‘t know the exact name of this Tod‘s bag. It‘s a great shopper with nice slouchy leather.

I had at least three more red bags that I‘ve sold a while ago (another red Tod‘s, a Mandarina Duck Hera and a Modalu Pippa Bag). Red is much more versatile than I would have guessed before I tried it out.

Your collections of red bags are great, as far as you‘ve showed them here yet!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> The only bag I have from back then is my Ruby Paige from Mz.  I had finally bought the Mulberry bayswater in small and sold the fossil super cheap to a friend. My speedy I just gave to my daughter because it was her dream bag and I struggled to wear it. Right now I have the three bright red bags at the consignment shop. I only want my Bally tote ,Mulberry and small oxblood coach. If they don’t sell they come back so for now this is my reds and burgundy bags.


I have always liked your red Speedy.  But then again you were not reaching for it, so I was happy when you kept it within the family.  Your daughter must have really been happy.  Do I recall correctly that you gave it to her for Christmas?

And I really like your Bally too!  I wish I found one in this color.  That Bernina (?) tote appeared once in a while at Yoox, but never in that color combo.



Sparkletastic said:


> Yikes!  Assuming the black tote is a keeper but I remove these latest bags from my collection, I’ll be down to 22 bags. This will make my collection the smallest it’s been since I started getting bags as a teenager.
> 
> But, I’m happier with my collection than ever before. I’ll never be a minimalist but, I’m certainly learning that *if I get the right bags I’m more content with far less*.
> 
> I still want to get a black Chanel single flap in caviar or lamb to replace the black patent I sold. Other than that, the only bags I want right now are on opposite extremes. I want a unique green bag that doesn’t cost much money at all (under $500 and in the vein of my Trussardi) and I want a bag I refuse to spend the money on - a small pink Kelly.  I’m on the hunt for the green. The Chanel I’m going to try to put off at least til my bday in Dec. And, the Kelly will be added when my fairy pursemother drops it off.


I'm getting this feeling (bolded statement) too!!  I'm slowly becoming content and really feeling happy about my bags.  This is not to say though that I do not lust for this bag or that.  (Because at this very moment I'm thinking if I should make an offer on a bag.)  Just a wonderful feeling with having these beautiful (to me) bags!


----------



## msd_bags

franzibw said:


> The bags I have in shades of red at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 4329492
> 
> Furla Club M
> 
> View attachment 4329493
> 
> I don‘t know the exact name of this Tod‘s bag. It‘s a great shopper with nice slouchy leather.
> 
> I had at least three more red bags that I‘ve sold a while ago (another red Tod‘s, a Mandarina Duck Hera and a Modalu Pippa Bag). Red is much more versatile than I would have guessed before I tried it out.
> 
> Your collections of red bags are great, as far as you‘ve showed them here yet!


I used to have this Furla Club M, but in sage green.  The color didn't work for me.  But this red is pretty and more versatile!  And I really love the color of your Tod's.


----------



## soramillay

My red Rudsak satchel that I’ve been carrying this week. I love this design so much I have it in black as well. My favourite detail is that it comes with a tiny led flashlight on a leather cord on the inside to help you look for things in the dark.

Also, apologies if I just jump in and out of this thread, I like the challenges but find it hard to keep up with the conversation.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> My red bags through the years!
> 
> *2015
> • *No name pleather clutch
> • Coach Willis in burgundy patent leather w/ ghw
> • Gucci Soho in red pebbled leather with light ghw
> • Prada small double zip tote in red saffiano leather w/ ghw
> *
> View attachment 4329230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016*
> • Sold the Coach Willis
> • Added Chanel 10c red caviar single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4329233
> *2017*
> • Sold the Gucci Soho
> • Donated the no name.
> • Added Gucci Stirrup in burgundy leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329231
> View attachment 4329232
> *2018*
> • Swapped out the caviar Chanel for lamb (shw)
> • Added Trussardi Lovy Mini in red pebbled leather w/red hardware
> View attachment 4329234
> 
> *2019*
> Same as 2018 except I sold the Gucci Stirrup which I miss terribly!! But, I didn’t reach for it so, it’s probably good that it’s gone.
> 
> Wow! There has been a lot of change as I’ve refined my style. I’m pretty content with my reds. The color is a neutral but, I still don’t wear them as often as I’d think I would so, I don’t feel _any_ need to add a fourth. I ADORE my Chanel flap and tiny Trussardi. The Prada - meh. If anything I’d sell the Prada and get a red I’d wear a little more often - like an LV lockme II BB. Or, perhaps I should sell it and get a different bag in a different color.  I’ve considered selling to for a number of years. We’ll see what happens.


I love seeing your progressing. I love the Trussardi!


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> My three Balenciaga rouge theatre bags, all sold now.  Plus my true red, also sold. I love red but feel like a stop sign carrying it.
> View attachment 4329245
> View attachment 4329246


I find red hard to carry too (stop sign lol!) but then when I look at pics of me with my red bags I am like wow that looks great. So maybe take a pic to show you how great they look while wearing.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Chanel Burgundy Small Lizard Coco Handle
> Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Same as 2018
> Considered replacing Red Lambskin WOC with Black Caviar WOC, got quotes, decided to pause on selling red WOC, purchased the black WOC and use it frequently (fantastic little bag for traveling), carried and reevaluated the red WOC and decided to keep it for the time being (silky smooth leather as it is 5 years old now) and monitor my wears


The coco handle . Nice seeing your progression too!


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> The only bag I have from back then is my Ruby Paige from Mz.  I had finally bought the Mulberry bayswater in small and sold the fossil super cheap to a friend. My speedy I just gave to my daughter because it was her dream bag and I struggled to wear it. Right now I have the three bright red bags at the consignment shop. I only want my Bally tote ,Mulberry and small oxblood coach. If they don’t sell they come back so for now this is my reds and burgundy bags.


The mulberry looks almost purple (raisin) colour, beautiful bag! 
Lucky daughter!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Super Bowl Sunday to those who watch!
> 
> Today is going to be another listing day. I’m going to sell the red Prada. I only wore it 4 times last year and 3 wear were “forced” because of our challenges.  I have no heartburn over this one. Better to get the little bit of money it’s worth and put that to another similarly functional bag that I’ll actually wear. Bags with gold hardware are tough for me to rotate in as I prefer white gold jewelry and don’t mix metals. I’d rather just get a second smallish gold bag (I have my gold new medium Boy) and use those when I wear yg jewelry v my previous approach of trying to have bags with both shw & ghw in all my “key” colors.
> 
> And, I know what I’m getting for V day  so I’m selling the item it’s replacing in hopes someone will want it for their Valentine. I also have 2 other pieces I’m ready to let go. Jewelry is the one thing I’m bad about hoarding. So, I’m trying to have a 1 in 2 out approach for the next couple years. I’ll let you know if I can pull this off without having a stroke. LOL! With V Day, I’ll have 2 pieces in over the last couple months so, I have to make good on the four out   I’m really dithering on what #4 will be. It’s easier for me to give the jewelry to DD than sell it. So, I may just pick something out and give it to her as a V day present. BTW - I’m so happy, her project has been extended so she’ll be here through the first week of March!!!
> 
> Finally, I have some clothes the were lurking earmarked for sale a couple months ago that I forgot about.  They are mostly mistakes from my last trip to Europe. I just went buying cuckoo. I look at the items and think what alien took over my body and made me buy these???  One cream colored jacket is my size but so voluminous, that it looks like I’m being swallowed by demonic yet artistically designed marshmallow. Another bad idea is a black pantsuit with ankle pants hemmed in 3 inches of white lace.   I really have no idea what I was thinking.



Exciting month ahead for you!
I was going to ask you what you do with your unused jewelry. I have a bunch of items I want to get rid of - a bunch of hermes items I will send to consignment, but then I have a bunch of gold/silver I have no idea how to get rid of. Do you go to a pawn shop for that stuff? I also should put aside the items I think my daughter would love at some point, though she seems to have her eyes set on some VCA pieces .


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Lovely curating!
> Post #2620


Thank you Sparkle! 


dcooney4 said:


> Love your bags.


Thanks dc! 



dcooney4 said:


> The only bag I have from back then is my Ruby Paige from Mz.  I had finally bought the Mulberry bayswater in small and sold the fossil super cheap to a friend. My speedy I just gave to my daughter because it was her dream bag and I struggled to wear it. Right now I have the three bright red bags at the consignment shop. I only want my Bally tote ,Mulberry and small oxblood coach. If they don’t sell they come back so for now this is my reds and burgundy bags.


Great evolution! I love that you were able to make your daughter’s dreams come true by gifting her the Speedy. I like the backpack!



soramillay said:


> View attachment 4329495
> 
> My red Rudsak satchel that I’ve been carrying this week. I love this design so much I have it in black as well. My favourite detail is that it comes with a tiny led flashlight on a leather cord on the inside to help you look for things in the dark.
> 
> Also, apologies if I just jump in and out of this thread, I like the challenges but find it hard to keep up with the conversation.


Hi soramillay 
I like your Rudsak! Did you know it’s a Canadian brand? Waving from Canada!


----------



## franzibw

msd_bags said:


> I used to have this Furla Club M, but in sage green.  The color didn't work for me.  But this red is pretty and more versatile!  And I really love the color of your Tod's.



Thank you! A few months ago I tried to rehome the Tod‘s, but now I‘m happy it didn‘t find a buyer immediately and I still have it


----------



## More bags

franzibw said:


> The bags I have in shades of red at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 4329492
> 
> Furla Club M
> 
> View attachment 4329493
> 
> I don‘t know the exact name of this Tod‘s bag. It‘s a great shopper with nice slouchy leather.
> 
> I had at least three more red bags that I‘ve sold a while ago (another red Tod‘s, a Mandarina Duck Hera and a Modalu Pippa Bag). Red is much more versatile than I would have guessed before I tried it out.
> 
> Your collections of red bags are great, as far as you‘ve showed them here yet!


The leather on your Tod’s bag looks great, I just want to reach into the screen and give it a bit of a squeeze!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> The coco handle . Nice seeing your progression too!


Thank you lynne_ross. I do enjoy carrying my Coco Handle. Burgundy is quite a versatile colour to wear with my wardrobe. I almost bought this bag in black (doh, too many black bags ) I am glad I bought the burgundy instead!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *FEBRUARY SHOPPING YOUR CLOSET CHALLENGES!
> *
> • Color challenge: Wear each of your bags in the colors of Feb - red for love or purple for amethyst.
> • Extreme team: Wear your 3 smallest or 3 largest bags at least 2x
> • Fresh Focus February: Pick one lesser used bag and wear it with 4 new outfits over the month (approx. one a week)
> • Function or Form:  Wear both your prettiest bag and your most functional bag at least 2x this month


I will do the Colour Challenge with my red and burgundy bags and the Fresh Focus February with my red WOC. Thanks for laying out the February Challenges and Colour Week Bag Showcase @Sparkletastic


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I have always liked your red Speedy.  But then again you were not reaching for it, so I was happy when you kept it within the family.  Your daughter must have really been happy.  Do I recall correctly that you gave it to her for Christmas?
> 
> And I really like your Bally too!  I wish I found one in this color.  That Bernina (?) tote appeared once in a while at Yoox, but never in that color combo.
> 
> 
> I'm getting this feeling (bolded statement) too!!  I'm slowly becoming content and really feeling happy about my bags.  This is not to say though that I do not lust for this bag or that.  (Because at this very moment I'm thinking if I should make an offer on a bag.)  Just a wonderful feeling with having these beautiful (to me) bags!


You are correct she just received it for Christmas. She was so over the moon with it I saw her taking selfie’s with it. lol


----------



## dcooney4

franzibw said:


> The bags I have in shades of red at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 4329492
> 
> Furla Club M
> 
> View attachment 4329493
> 
> I don‘t know the exact name of this Tod‘s bag. It‘s a great shopper with nice slouchy leather.
> 
> I had at least three more red bags that I‘ve sold a while ago (another red Tod‘s, a Mandarina Duck Hera and a Modalu Pippa Bag). Red is much more versatile than I would have guessed before I tried it out.
> 
> Your collections of red bags are great, as far as you‘ve showed them here yet!


That Tod’s bag is gorgeous. I love burgundy.


----------



## dcooney4

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4329495
> 
> My red Rudsak satchel that I’ve been carrying this week. I love this design so much I have it in black as well. My favourite detail is that it comes with a tiny led flashlight on a leather cord on the inside to help you look for things in the dark.
> 
> Also, apologies if I just jump in and out of this thread, I like the challenges but find it hard to keep up with the conversation.


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> The mulberry looks almost purple (raisin) colour, beautiful bag!
> Lucky daughter!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Exciting month ahead for you!
> I was going to ask you what you do with your unused jewelry. I have a bunch of items I want to get rid of - a bunch of hermes items I will send to consignment, but then I have a bunch of gold/silver I have no idea how to get rid of. Do you go to a pawn shop for that stuff? I also should put aside the items I think my daughter would love at some point, though she seems to have her eyes set on some VCA pieces .


Daughters always seem to know what the valueable stuff is.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> I listed 2 more bags today. So, I have a total of 5 listed.
> 
> I did a quick check of prices on my red Prada DZT. Ack! They’re horrible. So I shan’t be selling that bag for any reason. More motivation to enjoy it and rotate. Lol!
> 
> I’m a little frustrated with people. I’m selling an area rug. I had an apt at 10 today for someone to come by. They no showed after confirming this morning.  So, I contacted the person who begged me to let them know if the first person didn’t come. Though we had agreed on a selling price they tried to get me to cut it in half. When I said no, we agreed to a price and that is what I’m selling it for, they actually said I needed to “get over myself” and just sell the rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Has any sense of civility completely been abandoned on the Earth??? Why be nasty? And, how did they expect the transaction to go if we met in person after that ignorance? SMH!?
> 
> This is yet another reason why I don’t want to sell things anymore. People can be so idiotic and mean spirited.


I'm sorry you had to deal with this  I hope you find a buyer who is a decent human being soon!


franzibw said:


> The bags I have in shades of red at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 4329492
> 
> Furla Club M
> 
> View attachment 4329493
> 
> I don‘t know the exact name of this Tod‘s bag. It‘s a great shopper with nice slouchy leather.
> 
> I had at least three more red bags that I‘ve sold a while ago (another red Tod‘s, a Mandarina Duck Hera and a Modalu Pippa Bag). Red is much more versatile than I would have guessed before I tried it out.
> 
> Your collections of red bags are great, as far as you‘ve showed them here yet!


Lovely!! I've always wanted that Furla Club. Do you like it?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thanks for the February challenges, @Sparkletastic ! I'll be doing my first challenge since joining this thread, the extreme team! I’ll edit it a bit so that I aim to wear all of my largest and smallest bags once each! I counted up 5 big bags, and 11 mini bags…perhaps this challenge is unrealistic but I look forward to trying!

1/5 Big Bags
My much beloved Longchamp short handle etoiles from FW 2017. Perfect for travel and every day! Definitely can't let go of this one. It's sentimental too - my dad picked it up for me in Rome!

Another one of my bag/money resolutions for 2019 is to shop less and travel more. I was fortunate to have been able to travel a lot in my undergrad, but as an introvert and homebody it exhausted me. I was very content not to travel in the first years out of school. Now I've caught the travel bug again and look forward to budgeting my extra money to that instead of bags! I have 4 trips planned and at least one more in the works. Here is my Longchamp on trip 1/4!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I also recently photographed my entire bag collection!! It took forever - multiple days to find the time and the right light. But that makes it very very easy for me to shop my own closet (and post pics on TPF!)  I just can't let anyone into my photo album on my phone - they'll think I'm nuts! 

My red bags, collected over the years!


Two vintage Coach bags in delicious leather. One by one of my all-time favorite designers, Bonnie Cashin. They were both gifts from my sweet BF. The heart handle bag is a gift from my grandmother when I was still a kid. It doesn't even fit a phone but it's very dear and cute! I've also got two Massaccesi reds, one customized by me to my exact specifications and one bought from a fellow TPFer  All of these are forever bags!



For fun, here are my bags with a pop of red  An HG, my Loewe. The "wow" Brighton clutch was one of the first I ever bought myself, after a summer of working as a camp counselor. I made a $2000 paycheck and saved most of it but bought myself this bag because I love Brighton  The next was a bag I wanted so badly from a Korean brand when I was a teenager, and my parents bought it for me as a gift. I was ridiculously happy carrying around that bag and still love it. The last is an Irregular Choice bag from when I lived in London. It's impossible to match to outfits, but again I wanted it so much at the time and still like to keep it as a reminder of my time in London  

Wow, sorry everyone for all the posts!! It's hard to keep up on TPF when I'm not home! Even though they're long, I hope they entertained you hehe.


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for the February challenges, @Sparkletastic ! I'll be doing my first challenge since joining this thread, the extreme team! I’ll edit it a bit so that I aim to wear all of my largest and smallest bags once each! I counted up 5 big bags, and 11 mini bags…perhaps this challenge is unrealistic but I look forward to trying!
> 
> 1/5 Big Bags
> My much beloved Longchamp short handle etoiles from FW 2017. Perfect for travel and every day! Definitely can't let go of this one. It's sentimental too - my dad picked it up for me in Rome!
> 
> Another one of my bag/money resolutions for 2019 is to shop less and travel more. I was fortunate to have been able to travel a lot in my undergrad, but as an introvert and homebody it exhausted me. I was very content not to travel in the first years out of school. Now I've caught the travel bug again and look forward to budgeting my extra money to that instead of bags! I have 4 trips planned and at least one more in the works. Here is my Longchamp on trip 1/4!


Experiences are the best way to spend money! I wish I could travel more but can not with work and kids. We have 3 trips planned this year though - can’t wait!


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for the February challenges, @Sparkletastic ! I'll be doing my first challenge since joining this thread, the extreme team! I’ll edit it a bit so that I aim to wear all of my largest and smallest bags once each! I counted up 5 big bags, and 11 mini bags…perhaps this challenge is unrealistic but I look forward to trying!
> 
> 1/5 Big Bags
> My much beloved Longchamp short handle etoiles from FW 2017. Perfect for travel and every day! Definitely can't let go of this one. It's sentimental too - my dad picked it up for me in Rome!
> 
> Another one of my bag/money resolutions for 2019 is to shop less and travel more. I was fortunate to have been able to travel a lot in my undergrad, but as an introvert and homebody it exhausted me. I was very content not to travel in the first years out of school. Now I've caught the travel bug again and look forward to budgeting my extra money to that instead of bags! I have 4 trips planned and at least one more in the works. Here is my Longchamp on trip 1/4!


So exciting to have trips to look forward to! I like your Etoiles! I looks fantastic on you. Is that patent leather trim?


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for the February challenges, @Sparkletastic ! I'll be doing my first challenge since joining this thread, the extreme team! I’ll edit it a bit so that I aim to wear all of my largest and smallest bags once each! I counted up 5 big bags, and 11 mini bags…perhaps this challenge is unrealistic but I look forward to trying!
> 
> 1/5 Big Bags
> My much beloved Longchamp short handle etoiles from FW 2017. Perfect for travel and every day! Definitely can't let go of this one. It's sentimental too - my dad picked it up for me in Rome!
> 
> Another one of my bag/money resolutions for 2019 is to shop less and travel more. I was fortunate to have been able to travel a lot in my undergrad, but as an introvert and homebody it exhausted me. I was very content not to travel in the first years out of school. Now I've caught the travel bug again and look forward to budgeting my extra money to that instead of bags! I have 4 trips planned and at least one more in the works. Here is my Longchamp on trip 1/4!


I love the pattern and the colors.


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also recently photographed my entire bag collection!! It took forever - multiple days to find the time and the right light. But that makes it very very easy for me to shop my own closet (and post pics on TPF!)  I just can't let anyone into my photo album on my phone - they'll think I'm nuts!
> 
> My red bags, collected over the years!
> View attachment 4329666
> 
> Two vintage Coach bags in delicious leather. One by one of my all-time favorite designers, Bonnie Cashin. They were both gifts from my sweet BF. The heart handle bag is a gift from my grandmother when I was still a kid. It doesn't even fit a phone but it's very dear and cute! I've also got two Massaccesi reds, one customized by me to my exact specifications and one bought from a fellow TPFer  All of these are forever bags!
> 
> View attachment 4329668
> 
> For fun, here are my bags with a pop of red  An HG, my Loewe. The "wow" Brighton clutch was one of the first I ever bought myself, after a summer of working as a camp counselor. I made a $2000 paycheck and saved most of it but bought myself this bag because I love Brighton  The next was a bag I wanted so badly from a Korean brand when I was a teenager, and my parents bought it for me as a gift. I was ridiculously happy carrying around that bag and still love it. The last is an Irregular Choice bag from when I lived in London. It's impossible to match to outfits, but again I wanted it so much at the time and still like to keep it as a reminder of my time in London
> 
> Wow, sorry everyone for all the posts!! It's hard to keep up on TPF when I'm not home! Even though they're long, I hope they entertained you hehe.


Great red bags! The one with silver on the other side of the handle looks interesting and catches my eye.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also recently photographed my entire bag collection!! It took forever - multiple days to find the time and the right light. But that makes it very very easy for me to shop my own closet (and post pics on TPF!)  I just can't let anyone into my photo album on my phone - they'll think I'm nuts!
> 
> My red bags, collected over the years!
> View attachment 4329666
> 
> Two vintage Coach bags in delicious leather. One by one of my all-time favorite designers, Bonnie Cashin. They were both gifts from my sweet BF. The heart handle bag is a gift from my grandmother when I was still a kid. It doesn't even fit a phone but it's very dear and cute! I've also got two Massaccesi reds, one customized by me to my exact specifications and one bought from a fellow TPFer  All of these are forever bags!
> 
> View attachment 4329668
> 
> For fun, here are my bags with a pop of red  An HG, my Loewe. The "wow" Brighton clutch was one of the first I ever bought myself, after a summer of working as a camp counselor. I made a $2000 paycheck and saved most of it but bought myself this bag because I love Brighton  The next was a bag I wanted so badly from a Korean brand when I was a teenager, and my parents bought it for me as a gift. I was ridiculously happy carrying around that bag and still love it. The last is an Irregular Choice bag from when I lived in London. It's impossible to match to outfits, but again I wanted it so much at the time and still like to keep it as a reminder of my time in London
> 
> Wow, sorry everyone for all the posts!! It's hard to keep up on TPF when I'm not home! Even though they're long, I hope they entertained you hehe.


Such a fun and cheerful collection. Love it!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I sell inexpensive items by posting them on a local sales page. *The items must be picked up at my home* and I only offer times that are convient. I have had great luck with super nice people showing up on time. I only do it with items that are hard to donate or bulky to get to a donation place. I lost them really cheap. I hate throwing things out, would rather see if someone can use the items. I do not bother with clothing or anything I can easily donate. Not worth the time.


I've thought about doing this. But then I worry about security: total strangers knowing where my home is. Am I being a worrywart?


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Finally getting some wear on one of my newest babies.  First bag of this month's challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328908


What a pretty bag! And a pretty photo, too. Are you out to breakfast?


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I've thought about doing this. But then I worry about security: total strangers knowing where my home is. Am I being a worrywart?


I thought about that but i could not think of anything to be worried about since anyone could knock on my door now and it is a cash transaction. The site I uses does not give away any personal information, so all they have is my address. We and all our neighbours have security systems with live monitoring. So not sure what could happen vs. Me just answering my door. Maybe I am too trusting but I don’t know anyone who has had an issue with it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> You are correct she just received it for Christmas. She was so over the moon with it *I saw her taking selfie’s with it*. lol


Bingo! That definitely means she loves it!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I thought about that but i could not think of anything to be worried about since anyone could knock on my door now and it is a cash transaction. The site I uses does not give away any personal information, so all they have is my address. *We and all our neighbours have security systems with live monitoring*. So not sure what could happen vs. Me just answering my door. Maybe I am too trusting but I don’t know anyone who has had an issue with it.


The security system would definitely make me feel... um... secure! We don't have one, and I don't know about our neighbors. It's probably a good idea! I've heard they are especially good if there's ever a problem with a package delivery discrepancy.


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also recently photographed my entire bag collection!! It took forever - multiple days to find the time and the right light. But that makes it very very easy for me to shop my own closet (and post pics on TPF!)  I just can't let anyone into my photo album on my phone - they'll think I'm nuts!
> 
> My red bags, collected over the years!
> View attachment 4329666
> 
> Two vintage Coach bags in delicious leather. One by one of my all-time favorite designers, Bonnie Cashin. They were both gifts from my sweet BF. The heart handle bag is a gift from my grandmother when I was still a kid. It doesn't even fit a phone but it's very dear and cute! I've also got two Massaccesi reds, one customized by me to my exact specifications and one bought from a fellow TPFer  All of these are forever bags!
> 
> View attachment 4329668
> 
> For fun, here are my bags with a pop of red  An HG, my Loewe. The "wow" Brighton clutch was one of the first I ever bought myself, after a summer of working as a camp counselor. I made a $2000 paycheck and saved most of it but bought myself this bag because I love Brighton  The next was a bag I wanted so badly from a Korean brand when I was a teenager, and my parents bought it for me as a gift. I was ridiculously happy carrying around that bag and still love it. The last is an Irregular Choice bag from when I lived in London. It's impossible to match to outfits, but again I wanted it so much at the time and still like to keep it as a reminder of my time in London
> 
> Wow, sorry everyone for all the posts!! It's hard to keep up on TPF when I'm not home! Even though they're long, I hope they entertained you hehe.


You have a great collection of red bags. I love that each one has a story to make it special.


----------



## vink

bellarusa said:


> I just got a wonderful news form my company - I'm being issued a new computer (life cycle management) and I'll be getting a Dell xps that is only 2.2lbs and super thin.  This is going to allow me to use about all of my handbags as my work bag!
> 
> I'm so excited about it.



That’s totally one of my life goal! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> We have reached the end of the month. How did we all do? I have a tumi card holder and a nylon pouch in I will count the nylon pouch in as an slg just so I don't pick up to many more.
> Bags in 0
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 2
> slgs out 0
> For me not to have a bag in is huge. I am really trying to only get things that work.



Mine

Bag
In 1
Out 0 

SLG
In 0
Out 0


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> It would be more impressive if I didn't have so many to begin with! I have a huge purse charm collection that I'm trying to reduce by at least a third. The SLG I bought was another purse charm, so that was a fail.



Not bad. Don’t be too hard on yourself. You got rid of a total 10. That’s a lot!


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> i want to show off
> here are my 4 in-s
> i might have shown something already?..
> Vetments card case (bought on sale, it will go well with my graffiti items)
> Balenciaga Triangle pouch, big and long time 'WANT', justified getting it on sale
> Shopper bag and Striped Bazar, both Bals, both at ridiculous prices, Bazar M just works for me, Shopper... well, that's sort of fancy and for the sake of having it in my collection
> and the last, but probably most darling is my prize for the 'Ugliest bag' competition win!  a very beautiful and cute leather pouch, all the way from New Zealand!!



I really have to say my eyes are more fixed on those Whittaker’s bars. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Lovely curating!
> Post #2620


Thanks.


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> I find red hard to carry too (stop sign lol!) but then when I look at pics of me with my red bags I am like wow that looks great. So maybe take a pic to show you how great they look while wearing.


Too late, they're all gone...but its a great idea!


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> I really have to say my eyes are more fixed on those Whittaker’s bars. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


ah, those are all long time gone!!


----------



## franzibw

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lovely!! I've always wanted that Furla Club. Do you like it?



Yes, I like it very much! Would highly recommend it.


----------



## whateve

My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


----------



## More bags

vink said:


> Mine
> 
> Bag
> In 1
> Out 0
> 
> SLG
> In 0
> Out 0


Nice job Vink! What did you pick up this month?


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
> 1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
> 2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
> 3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
> 4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
> 5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
> 6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
> 7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
> 8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


Beautiful shades of red and great looking leathers!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
> 1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
> 2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
> 3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
> 4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
> 5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
> 6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
> 7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
> 8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


The leather on your Reed Krakoff looks fab, great colour!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> The leather on your Reed Krakoff looks fab, great colour!


Thanks! The leather is amazing! It never shows any signs of wear.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
> 1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
> 2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
> 3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
> 4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
> 5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
> 6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
> 7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
> 8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


This is a beautiful collection. Those Coach bags are such classics. I'm guessing you've restored all of them?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This is a beautiful collection. Those Coach bags are such classics. I'm guessing you've restored all of them?


Thank you! I think I restored the shoulder sac and the small pouch with the complete dunking and conditioning treatment. The others I just surface cleaned and conditioned. The Rambler's Legacy was one of the first vintage bags I ever bought and it was in almost new condition then.


----------



## ElainePG

Here are my two red bags.

*Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*



*LV Capucines BB*



And here are two bags that function for me as "red," though they are actually multicolored. Which I realize is a theme for much later in the year. 

*Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae*. This is quite a rare bag, from the F/W13 collection, shown in his runway show. It's sequins on the outside, and leather on the inside, with leather threaded through the chain strap. Listed for an obscene amount of $$$ at the time, but thanks to a tPF friend and MJ authenticator, I picked it up for peanuts (and I do mean peanuts!) on TRR the following year. Ordinarily I would hesitate to buy from TRR, but this friend definitely knows her MJ! I absolutely adore this bag. 



*Gucci Queen Margaret GG Supreme Medium Shoulder Bag*. I know this is more tan than red. But it "pops" with my clothes like my other red bags, so I use it as a red bag.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
> 1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
> 2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
> 3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
> 4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
> 5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
> 6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
> 7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
> 8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


I love your bags !


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Here are my two red bags.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*
> View attachment 4329931
> 
> 
> *LV Capucines BB*
> View attachment 4329932
> 
> 
> And here are two bags that function for me as "red," though they are actually multicolored. Which I realize is a theme for much later in the year.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae*. This is quite a rare bag, from the F/W13 collection, shown in his runway show. It's sequins on the outside, and leather on the inside, with leather threaded through the chain strap. Listed for an obscene amount of $$$ at the time, but thanks to a tPF friend and MJ authenticator, I picked it up for peanuts (and I do mean peanuts!) on TRR the following year. Ordinarily I would hesitate to buy from TRR, but this friend definitely knows her MJ! I absolutely adore this bag.
> View attachment 4329933
> 
> 
> *Gucci Queen Margaret GG Supreme Medium Shoulder Bag*. I know this is more tan than red. But it "pops" with my clothes like my other red bags, so I use it as a red bag.
> View attachment 4329934


That Gucci is awesome! I love the reds you have. They are so pretty.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
> 1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
> 2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
> 3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
> 4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
> 5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
> 6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
> 7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
> 8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


Beautiful reds!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Here are my two red bags.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*
> View attachment 4329931
> 
> 
> *LV Capucines BB*
> View attachment 4329932
> 
> 
> And here are two bags that function for me as "red," though they are actually multicolored. Which I realize is a theme for much later in the year.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae*. This is quite a rare bag, from the F/W13 collection, shown in his runway show. It's sequins on the outside, and leather on the inside, with leather threaded through the chain strap. Listed for an obscene amount of $$$ at the time, but thanks to a tPF friend and MJ authenticator, I picked it up for peanuts (and I do mean peanuts!) on TRR the following year. Ordinarily I would hesitate to buy from TRR, but this friend definitely knows her MJ! I absolutely adore this bag.
> View attachment 4329933
> 
> 
> *Gucci Queen Margaret GG Supreme Medium Shoulder Bag*. I know this is more tan than red. But it "pops" with my clothes like my other red bags, so I use it as a red bag.
> View attachment 4329934


Beautiful! Loooove the Gucci! I love bees.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Exciting month ahead for you!
> I was going to ask you what you do with your unused jewelry. I have a bunch of items I want to get rid of - a bunch of hermes items I will send to consignment, but then I have a bunch of gold/silver I have no idea how to get rid of. Do you go to a pawn shop for that stuff? I also should put aside the items I think my daughter would love at some point, though she seems to have her eyes set on some VCA pieces .


It depends on the value of the item. 

I had some junk gold and silver (old items from when I was a teenager / in my 20’s, etc.). That stuff I just took to a gold reseller. I called around to see who was giving the most per gram. It ended up being a Mrs. Santa Claus looking little old lady in a gingerbread house type office in one of the local historical  districts...with a mean looking guard at the door. LOL!

For Items that are nice enough to bother with but not overly expensive (say $200 - $2000) I list them on eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark and Vestiaire. 

For items over $2000, I take them to a local jeweler who has a bustling consignment business. She is great on pricing aggressively and gives a good split (80%) less insurance. I’m still new to my city - about 18 months. So, I had to call around til I found someone.  She had great references and several jewelry stores I called that didn’t do consignment actually referred me to her. Another sweet white haired little old lady owns the store. This time in a lovely upscale showroom with a staff... and another scary looking guard. 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for the February challenges, @Sparkletastic ! I'll be doing my first challenge since joining this thread, the extreme team! I’ll edit it a bit so that I aim to wear all of my largest and smallest bags once each! I counted up 5 big bags, and 11 mini bags…perhaps this challenge is unrealistic but I look forward to trying!
> 
> 1/5 Big Bags
> My much beloved Longchamp short handle etoiles from FW 2017. Perfect for travel and every day! Definitely can't let go of this one. It's sentimental too - my dad picked it up for me in Rome!
> 
> Another one of my bag/money resolutions for 2019 is to shop less and travel more. I was fortunate to have been able to travel a lot in my undergrad, but as an introvert and homebody it exhausted me. I was very content not to travel in the first years out of school. Now I've caught the travel bug again and look forward to budgeting my extra money to that instead of bags! I have 4 trips planned and at least one more in the works. Here is my Longchamp on trip 1/4!


Yay!!  And good luck on your challenges!!!

I agree travel comes before bags. My hierarchy for disposable funds (after saving) is home, travel, fun in town activities, jewelry, handbags, clothes. 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also recently photographed my entire bag collection!! It took forever - multiple days to find the time and the right light. But that makes it very very easy for me to shop my own closet (and post pics on TPF!)  I just can't let anyone into my photo album on my phone - they'll think I'm nuts!
> 
> My red bags, collected over the years!
> View attachment 4329666
> 
> Two vintage Coach bags in delicious leather. One by one of my all-time favorite designers, Bonnie Cashin. They were both gifts from my sweet BF. The heart handle bag is a gift from my grandmother when I was still a kid. It doesn't even fit a phone but it's very dear and cute! I've also got two Massaccesi reds, one customized by me to my exact specifications and one bought from a fellow TPFer  All of these are forever bags!
> 
> View attachment 4329668
> 
> For fun, here are my bags with a pop of red  An HG, my Loewe. The "wow" Brighton clutch was one of the first I ever bought myself, after a summer of working as a camp counselor. I made a $2000 paycheck and saved most of it but bought myself this bag because I love Brighton  The next was a bag I wanted so badly from a Korean brand when I was a teenager, and my parents bought it for me as a gift. I was ridiculously happy carrying around that bag and still love it. The last is an Irregular Choice bag from when I lived in London. It's impossible to match to outfits, but again I wanted it so much at the time and still like to keep it as a reminder of my time in London
> 
> Wow, sorry everyone for all the posts!! It's hard to keep up on TPF when I'm not home! Even though they're long, I hope they entertained you hehe.


These are a lot of fun!  I love your red fold over Massaccesi. That was the style that almost got me to buy. So gorgeous!!!


ElainePG said:


> I've thought about doing this. But then I worry about security: total strangers knowing where my home is. Am I being a worrywart?


I don’t think so. Crime happens. I try to be careful and never have anyone come by unless Mr. S is home. 

I don’t sell a lot from my house but foijg forward unless it’s a heavy item, I’m going to meet people at the local police station. 


ElainePG said:


> What a pretty bag! And a pretty photo, too. Are you out to breakfast?


Thansk for the compliment on the bag! 

No, this was dinner.


----------



## lynne_ross

I keep a group shot of all my bags on my phone but I don’t have Individual photos. So I quickly took a group shot now of my 3 red bags:
- Hermes Tpm Evelyn, rouge garance 
- Hermes kelly 28, rouge casaque 
- Hermes medor, rouge vif 
I feel like I have great coverage for red - casual small bag, dressy clutch and medium size bag that can go from casual to dressy. So I have no interest in adding any other bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. I’ve decided to sell 4 bracelets: a diamond bangle (it’s beautiful but bangles get on my nerves because they... well... bang on desks and tables. lol!), a Tiffany cuff (more irritating banging) a return to Tiffany chain bracelet (had it foreeeeeeeever, no longer sparks any joy), and a Tiffany bead bracelet (buying error. Never sparked joy.)

Now to get them listed. Ugh!!! One down, 3 to go. As I mentioned, I list each item to at least 4 different sites. It’s a pain. I also need to get the red Prada listed too.  So no bag or fun outings for me today. I’m in listing h*** lockdown.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> It depends on the value of the item.
> 
> I had some junk gold and silver (old items from when I was a teenager / in my 20’s, etc.). That stuff I just took to a gold reseller. I called around to see who was giving the most per gram. It ended up being a Mrs. Santa Claus looking little old lady in a gingerbread house type office in one of the local historical  districts...with a mean looking guard at the door. LOL!
> 
> For Items that are nice enough to bother with but not overly expensive (say $200 - $2000) I list them on eBay, Tradesy, Poshmark and Vestiaire.
> 
> For items over $2000, I take them to a local jeweler who has a bustling consignment business. She is great on pricing aggressively and gives a good split (80%) less insurance. I’m still new to my city - about 18 months. So, I had to call around til I found someone.  She had great references and several jewelry stores I called that didn’t do consignment actually referred me to her. Another sweet white haired little old lady owns the store. This time in a lovely upscale showroom with a staff... and another scary looking guard.
> Yay!!  And good luck on your challenges!!!
> 
> I agree travel comes before bags. My hierarchy for disposable funds (after saving) is home, travel, fun in town activities, jewelry, handbags, clothes.
> 
> These are a lot of fun!  I love your red fold over Massaccesi. That was the style that almost got me to buy. So gorgeous!!!
> I don’t think so. Crime happens. I try to be careful and never have anyone come by unless Mr. S is home.
> 
> I don’t sell a lot from my house but foijg forward unless it’s a heavy item, I’m going to meet people at the local police station.
> Thansk for the compliment on the bag!
> 
> No, this was dinner.


Lol at Ms Claus! Thanks for the tips, I will see what we have that is local.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I keep a group shot of all my bags on my phone but I don’t have Individual photos. So I quickly took a group shot now of my 3 red bags:
> - Hermes Tpm Evelyn, rouge garance
> - Hermes kelly 28, rouge casaque
> - Hermes medor, rouge vif
> I feel like I have great coverage for red - casual small bag, dressy clutch and medium size bag that can go from casual to dressy. So I have no interest in adding any other bags.


 OOOH!  Me want that Kelly and the clutch!!!

Wowsers. This is more impetus for my red Prada to go. If I had either of those two red bags, I’d have no problems carrying them.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> OOOH!  Me want that Kelly and the clutch!!!
> 
> Wowsers. This is more impetus for my red Prada to go. If I had either of those two red bags, I’d have no problems carrying them.


Thanks. I do not use the kelly that often, it was my dream bag (I ordered it) but I just don’t reach for it that often. It makes me feel like a million $ when I do use it so I need to figure out how to use it more. 
I looooove the clutch the most. I wear a lot of black when I go out so it is the perfect bag for that. It works for concerts, weddings, dinners, black tie, etc. I also have a solid silver Hermes cdc I wear with the clutch. They work together beautiful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks. I do not use the kelly that often, it was my dream bag (I ordered it) but I just don’t reach for it that often. It makes me feel like a million $ when I do use it so I need to figure out how to use it more.
> I looooove the clutch the most. I wear a lot of black when I go out so it is the perfect bag for that. It works for concerts, weddings, dinners, black tie, etc. I also have a solid silver Hermes cdc I wear with the clutch. They work together beautiful.


You should definitely get that lovely Kelly our more!

How much does the clutch hold?


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> You should definitely get that lovely Kelly our more!
> 
> How much does the clutch hold?


It holds a lot since it is not flat. I can easily get my phone, car keys, chapstick and then cards in it.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I keep a group shot of all my bags on my phone but I don’t have Individual photos. So I quickly took a group shot now of my 3 red bags:
> - Hermes Tpm Evelyn, rouge garance
> - Hermes kelly 28, rouge casaque
> - Hermes medor, rouge vif
> I feel like I have great coverage for red - casual small bag, dressy clutch and medium size bag that can go from casual to dressy. So I have no interest in adding any other bags.


I agree it is a perfect spread .


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Here are my two red bags.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*
> View attachment 4329931
> 
> 
> *LV Capucines BB*
> View attachment 4329932
> 
> 
> And here are two bags that function for me as "red," though they are actually multicolored. Which I realize is a theme for much later in the year.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae*. This is quite a rare bag, from the F/W13 collection, shown in his runway show. It's sequins on the outside, and leather on the inside, with leather threaded through the chain strap. Listed for an obscene amount of $$$ at the time, but thanks to a tPF friend and MJ authenticator, I picked it up for peanuts (and I do mean peanuts!) on TRR the following year. Ordinarily I would hesitate to buy from TRR, but this friend definitely knows her MJ! I absolutely adore this bag.
> View attachment 4329933
> 
> 
> *Gucci Queen Margaret GG Supreme Medium Shoulder Bag*. I know this is more tan than red. But it "pops" with my clothes like my other red bags, so I use it as a red bag.
> View attachment 4329934


That LV Capucines is to die for!!! And, your Gucci is so fun!!!


Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’ve decided to sell 4 bracelets: a diamond bangle (it’s beautiful but bangles get on my nerves because they... well... bang on desks and tables. lol!), a Tiffany cuff (more irritating banging) a return to Tiffany chain bracelet (had it foreeeeeeeever, no longer sparks any joy), and a Tiffany bead bracelet (buying error. Never sparked joy.)
> 
> Now to get them listed. Ugh!!! One down, 3 to go. As I mentioned, I list each item to at least 4 different sites. It’s a pain. I also need to get the red Prada listed too.  So no bag or fun outings for me today. I’m in listing h*** lockdown.


All done with listing the jewelry and bags!!! The clothes shall have to wait for another day. I can’t stand to list anything else today. Need a nap! :sleep:

Oh and I accepted an offer on Poshmark on the Tiffany bead bracelet. Of course, their payment didn’t go through. SMH!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> That LV Capucines is to die for!!! And, your Gucci is so fun!!!
> All done with listing the jewelry and bags!!! The clothes shall have to wait for another day. I can’t stand to list anything else today. Need a nap! :sleep:
> 
> Oh and I accepted an offer on Poshmark on the Tiffany bead bracelet. Of course, their payment didn’t go through. SMH!


How does that happen? Does it not process properly or does the person have insufficient funds?  I hope it works so you can get it out the door.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> How does that happen? Does it not process properly or does the person have insufficient funds?  I hope it works so you can get it out the door.


It was on Poshmark. When a buyer make an offer, it’s binding.  If the seller accepts, the buyer’s card is immediately charged. (In contrast, when a seller accepts an offer on eBay, the buyer has to go back in and make the payment. Sometimes the buyer just floats away...)

In this case, when I accepted, it immediately showed a message that there was a problem with their payment. The alert also said that the buyer was notified. Since she hasn’t gone in to make good on what is only a $125 item in two hours, I’m going to presume she isn’t going to at all. Oh, and I also got an offer for $70 on this item (which I listed at $135).  So, I declined the offer and went back into all my low end listings and put “NO LOWBALL OFFERS! * at the top of the descriptions. I’m thinking I may do this on all my listings going forward.

Over a decade of selling a large variety of things, I’ve learned certain items seem to draw trouble. At the head of that list are Tiffany’s sterling silver items and Gucci’s less expensive items. Who knows why. 

I’m glad this is the last of my Tiffany’s jewelry except for much more expensive 18k gold pieces that I won’t give up for any reason. LOL! And, sadly (because I’m a huge fan of the brand), I don’t own any Gucci right now. So none of that to sell.

Every time I sell, I get more adamant that I must buy wisely. I’m happy to see that even with this last flurry of sales, I’m not selling anything I’ve bought in the last 5 years or so. The bracelets are all 10+ years old and, I got the Prada & Jimmy Choo Biker bags 5 years ago - right before I joined this thread and started learning to be more discerning with my purchases.  (The exceptions are the clothes I got the summer before last in Europe. But, looking at the clothes, I was obviously insane then so it doesn’t count, right? Lol!) I’m soooooo tired of selling but, it’s really just continuing to get older stuff out. Not a continuation of poor buying. That’s progress!!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Here are my two red bags.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*
> View attachment 4329931
> 
> 
> *LV Capucines BB*
> View attachment 4329932
> 
> 
> And here are two bags that function for me as "red," though they are actually multicolored. Which I realize is a theme for much later in the year.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae*. This is quite a rare bag, from the F/W13 collection, shown in his runway show. It's sequins on the outside, and leather on the inside, with leather threaded through the chain strap. Listed for an obscene amount of $$$ at the time, but thanks to a tPF friend and MJ authenticator, I picked it up for peanuts (and I do mean peanuts!) on TRR the following year. Ordinarily I would hesitate to buy from TRR, but this friend definitely knows her MJ! I absolutely adore this bag.
> View attachment 4329933
> 
> 
> *Gucci Queen Margaret GG Supreme Medium Shoulder Bag*. I know this is more tan than red. But it "pops" with my clothes like my other red bags, so I use it as a red bag.
> View attachment 4329934


Fantastic red bags! The bee clasp on your Queen Margaret is a beautiful piece of jewelry!



lynne_ross said:


> I keep a group shot of all my bags on my phone but I don’t have Individual photos. So I quickly took a group shot now of my 3 red bags:
> - Hermes Tpm Evelyn, rouge garance
> - Hermes kelly 28, rouge casaque
> - Hermes medor, rouge vif
> I feel like I have great coverage for red - casual small bag, dressy clutch and medium size bag that can go from casual to dressy. So I have no interest in adding any other bags.


Wonderfully thought out red family and I love how each shade just sings with your leather choice for each piece.


----------



## ksuromax

here are my reds 
BV Baseball hobo


BV Pillow (aka Nodini) 


BV medium Veneta 


Balenciaga Day  


Balenciaga Work 


Balenciaga Weekender


Balenciaga Blackout clutch 


Balenciaga City


BV Cabat 


This is my Bag of the Day, BV hobo (first shot) wearing it for these few days in honour of the CNY


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
> 1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
> 2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
> 3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
> 4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
> 5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
> 6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
> 7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
> 8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


your reds are


----------



## ksuromax

and here are the bordeaux 
BV Messenger 


 Mulberry Daria


 Mulberry Lily 


 Balenciaga Air hobo


 BV cervo Loop


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> your reds are


I was just thinking the same thing about yours!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about yours!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> here are my reds
> BV Baseball hobo
> View attachment 4330399
> 
> BV Pillow (aka Nodini)
> View attachment 4330400
> 
> BV medium Veneta
> View attachment 4330401
> 
> Balenciaga Day
> View attachment 4330402
> 
> Balenciaga Work
> View attachment 4330403
> 
> Balenciaga Weekender
> View attachment 4330404
> 
> Balenciaga Blackout clutch
> View attachment 4330405
> 
> Balenciaga City
> View attachment 4330406
> 
> BV Cabat
> View attachment 4330407
> 
> This is my Bag of the Day, BV hobo (first shot) wearing it for these few days in honour of the CNY
> View attachment 4330408


Wow I had forgotten you had so many lovely red bags.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> and here are the bordeaux
> BV Messenger
> View attachment 4330422
> 
> Mulberry Daria
> View attachment 4330423
> 
> Mulberry Lily
> View attachment 4330424
> 
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> View attachment 4330425
> 
> BV cervo Loop
> View attachment 4330426


I love these even more.


----------



## tealocean

dcooney4 said:


> I don't recall what year these are from as I couldn't find my stuff on tpf so I searched for old photos .


Beautiful, rich colors here!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Thanks! The leather is amazing! It never shows any signs of wear.


I noticed this gorgeous bag too! I was going to ask if the RK reminds you of the Coach Legacy Duffle but with more durable leather. The color is stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Wow I had forgotten you had so many lovely red bags.





dcooney4 said:


> I love these even more.


thank you kindly!!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Here are my two red bags.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs 54 Mini*
> View attachment 4329931
> 
> 
> *LV Capucines BB*
> View attachment 4329932
> 
> 
> And here are two bags that function for me as "red," though they are actually multicolored. Which I realize is a theme for much later in the year.
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae*. This is quite a rare bag, from the F/W13 collection, shown in his runway show. It's sequins on the outside, and leather on the inside, with leather threaded through the chain strap. Listed for an obscene amount of $$$ at the time, but thanks to a tPF friend and MJ authenticator, I picked it up for peanuts (and I do mean peanuts!) on TRR the following year. Ordinarily I would hesitate to buy from TRR, but this friend definitely knows her MJ! I absolutely adore this bag.
> View attachment 4329933
> 
> 
> *Gucci Queen Margaret GG Supreme Medium Shoulder Bag*. I know this is more tan than red. But it "pops" with my clothes like my other red bags, so I use it as a red bag.
> View attachment 4329934



Beautiful reds!! And I see the little sister of my Marc Jacobs 54! That size you have is perfect!


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> and here are the bordeaux
> BV Messenger
> View attachment 4330422
> 
> Mulberry Daria
> View attachment 4330423
> 
> Mulberry Lily
> View attachment 4330424
> 
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> View attachment 4330425
> 
> BV cervo Loop
> View attachment 4330426



Lovely red collection!! Both these and the bright ones!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Lovely red collection!! Both these and the bright ones!


thank you!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi everyone! Shameful as it is, I was not able to do the January challenges. And just when I thought I was doing "good" (January was almost over) and would not purchase a bag this year, I succumbed and even bought 2! My excuses were that the 1st one was part of my wishlist for 2 or 3 years already and the other one was on and off my eBay watchlist. Now, I want to say I am done. But I might just jinx myself.

For the February challenges, I was able to read them early this morning. AOTM, I do not have a red bag. I had a Vivienne Westwood pochette with streaks of red but I sold it last year. But if  I can recall correctly, I have 3 purple bags. I am lazy to stand up and look for them in my closet now as I am preparing to sleep but I got the chance to wear 1 of them to a birthday party of a co-mommy in school early this evening. It is my Vivienne Westwood small sling bag:




I'm 1 of 3 purple bags down for the Color Challenge and 1 of 3 smallest bags down for the Extreme Team Challenge.

My other purple bags are:
- Vivienne Westwood speedy-like bag
- RM Mini Cupid

My other smallest bags are:
- LV Pochette
- Fendi Baguette

My late January and early February purchases are:
- Balenciaga Town in Latte with RGH
- Marc Jacobs Single Baroque

I'm planning on selling my lesser known brand bags bec. they are basically redundant bags already and haven't touched them in 6 months or so. And I'm starting my decluttering in the house. That should keep me busy and away from eBay. If I should sell something, I'll post them on Facebook rather than on eBay where I can get easily tempted to search for bags and other items.


----------



## dcooney4

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi everyone! Shameful as it is, I was not able to do the January challenges. And just when I thought I was doing "good" (January was almost over) and would not purchase a bag this year, I succumbed and even bought 2! My excuses were that the 1st one was part of my wishlist for 2 or 3 years already and the other one was on and off my eBay watchlist. Now, I want to say I am done. But I might just jinx myself.
> 
> For the February challenges, I was able to read them early this morning. AOTM, I do not have a red bag. I had a Vivienne Westwood pochette with streaks of red but I sold it last year. But if  I can recall correctly, I have 3 purple bags. I am lazy to stand up and look for them in my closet now as I am preparing to sleep but I got the chance to wear 1 of them to a birthday party of a co-mommy in school early this evening. It is my Vivienne Westwood small sling bag:
> 
> View attachment 4330574
> 
> 
> I'm 1 of 3 purple bags down for the Color Challenge and 1 of 3 smallest bags down for the Extreme Team Challenge.
> 
> My other purple bags are:
> - Vivienne Westwood speedy-like bag
> - RM Mini Cupid
> 
> My other smallest bags are:
> - LV Pochette
> - Fendi Baguette
> 
> My late January and early February purchases are:
> - Balenciaga Town in Latte with RGH
> - Marc Jacobs Single Baroque
> 
> I'm planning on selling my lesser known brand bags bec. they are basically redundant bags already and haven't touched them in 6 months or so. And I'm starting my decluttering in the house. That should keep me busy and away from eBay. If I should sell something, I'll post them on Facebook rather than on eBay where I can get easily tempted to search for bags and other items.


We don’t have to do purple yet so you have no worries. It only red and burgundy.


----------



## tenKrat

Hi ladies, 
I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:

LV Dora BB



LV Cannes 



Retiro 



Mulberry


----------



## Sparkletastic

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi everyone! Shameful as it is, I was not able to do the January challenges. And just when I thought I was doing "good" (January was almost over) and would not purchase a bag this year, I succumbed and even bought 2! My excuses were that the 1st one was part of my wishlist for 2 or 3 years already and the other one was on and off my eBay watchlist. Now, I want to say I am done. But I might just jinx myself.
> 
> For the February challenges, I was able to read them early this morning. AOTM, I do not have a red bag. I had a Vivienne Westwood pochette with streaks of red but I sold it last year. But if  I can recall correctly, I have 3 purple bags. I am lazy to stand up and look for them in my closet now as I am preparing to sleep but I got the chance to wear 1 of them to a birthday party of a co-mommy in school early this evening. It is my Vivienne Westwood small sling bag:
> 
> View attachment 4330574
> 
> 
> I'm 1 of 3 purple bags down for the Color Challenge and 1 of 3 smallest bags down for the Extreme Team Challenge.
> 
> My other purple bags are:
> - Vivienne Westwood speedy-like bag
> - RM Mini Cupid
> 
> My other smallest bags are:
> - LV Pochette
> - Fendi Baguette
> 
> My late January and early February purchases are:
> - Balenciaga Town in Latte with RGH
> - Marc Jacobs Single Baroque
> 
> I'm planning on selling my lesser known brand bags bec. they are basically redundant bags already and haven't touched them in 6 months or so. And I'm starting my decluttering in the house. That should keep me busy and away from eBay. If I should sell something, I'll post them on Facebook rather than on eBay where I can get easily tempted to search for bags and other items.


Don’t worry. We all have those moments when the bags we reeeaaaally want come around just as we put a hold on our buying.

I don’t have any luck selling anything on Facebook. Have you been able to move bags that way?


dcooney4 said:


> We don’t have to do purple yet so you have no worries. It only red and burgundy.


I think @LVintage_LVoe is taking about the Feb color _challenge _not the showcase which is to wear all your red or purple bags.


tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666


Your Doras always make me swoon.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666


Love your bags and welcome back!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I keep a group shot of all my bags on my phone but I don’t have Individual photos. So I quickly took a group shot now of my 3 red bags:
> - Hermes Tpm Evelyn, rouge garance
> - Hermes kelly 28, rouge casaque
> - Hermes medor, rouge vif
> I feel like I have great coverage for red - casual small bag, dressy clutch and medium size bag that can go from casual to dressy. So I have no interest in adding any other bags.


Oh, what a gorgeous collection of reds. Yes, you definitely do have great "red coverage." That's a good way to analyze it.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> and here are the bordeaux
> BV Messenger
> View attachment 4330422
> 
> Mulberry Daria
> View attachment 4330423
> 
> Mulberry Lily
> View attachment 4330424
> 
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> View attachment 4330425
> 
> BV cervo Loop
> View attachment 4330426


The Mulberry Daria is so pretty. I should have bought one while they were still being made. 
I honestly don't like anything in the "new" Mulberry collection. Do you?


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> here are my reds
> BV Baseball hobo
> View attachment 4330399
> 
> BV Pillow (aka Nodini)
> View attachment 4330400
> 
> BV medium Veneta
> View attachment 4330401
> 
> Balenciaga Day
> View attachment 4330402
> 
> Balenciaga Work
> View attachment 4330403
> 
> Balenciaga Weekender
> View attachment 4330404
> 
> Balenciaga Blackout clutch
> View attachment 4330405
> 
> Balenciaga City
> View attachment 4330406
> 
> BV Cabat
> View attachment 4330407
> 
> This is my Bag of the Day, BV hobo (first shot) wearing it for these few days in honour of the CNY
> View attachment 4330408





ksuromax said:


> and here are the bordeaux
> BV Messenger
> View attachment 4330422
> 
> Mulberry Daria
> View attachment 4330423
> 
> Mulberry Lily
> View attachment 4330424
> 
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> View attachment 4330425
> 
> BV cervo Loop
> View attachment 4330426


ksuromax, you’ve got red and burgundy covered - absolute eye candy!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful reds!! *And I see the little sister of my Marc Jacobs 54*! That size you have is perfect!


That's right! I was thinking of you when I posted the photo!  The Mini 54 size holds an amazine amount. It honestly isn't "mini", despite the name... it's a little over 10" across. So I use it as a daytime bag. To me, a mini bag is more like 6" or 7" across, and only holds a small wallet, keys, lipstick, and a couple of tissues. More for evenings.


----------



## ElainePG

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi everyone! Shameful as it is, I was not able to do the January challenges. And just when I thought I was doing "good" (January was almost over) and would not purchase a bag this year, I succumbed and even bought 2! My excuses were that the 1st one was part of my wishlist for 2 or 3 years already and the other one was on and off my eBay watchlist. Now, I want to say I am done. But I might just jinx myself.
> 
> For the February challenges, I was able to read them early this morning. AOTM, I do not have a red bag. I had a Vivienne Westwood pochette with streaks of red but I sold it last year. But if  I can recall correctly, I have 3 purple bags. I am lazy to stand up and look for them in my closet now as I am preparing to sleep but I got the chance to wear 1 of them to a birthday party of a co-mommy in school early this evening. It is my Vivienne Westwood small sling bag:
> 
> View attachment 4330574
> 
> 
> I'm 1 of 3 purple bags down for the Color Challenge and 1 of 3 smallest bags down for the Extreme Team Challenge.
> 
> My other purple bags are:
> - Vivienne Westwood speedy-like bag
> - RM Mini Cupid
> 
> My other smallest bags are:
> - LV Pochette
> - Fendi Baguette
> 
> My late January and early February purchases are:
> - Balenciaga Town in Latte with RGH
> - Marc Jacobs Single Baroque
> 
> I'm planning on selling my lesser known brand bags bec. they are basically redundant bags already and haven't touched them in 6 months or so. And I'm starting my decluttering in the house. That should keep me busy and away from eBay. If I should sell something, I'll post them on Facebook rather than on eBay where I can get easily tempted to search for bags and other items.


You bought two very special bags this year! I would LOVE to own another Town bag. It's the perfect size. What color is your MJ Baroque? 

If you have time later this year, I'm sure we'd love to see pictures of your new Balengiaca and MJ bags!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666


Hi, @tenKrat ! Nice to see you, and what a beautiful collection of reds!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> The Mulberry Daria is so pretty. I should have bought one while they were still being made.
> I honestly don't like anything in the "new" Mulberry collection. Do you?


thank you! mine is from the last season, i ordered it from Mulberry.com when it was on site right before they discontinued it and i glad i did, every time i carry it, i admire it! gorgeous colour and leather is like butter!
from the new collections i like the WOCs, those that @Miss_Dawn has 2, Indigo and Red
others are a bit too structured for my liking



More bags said:


> ksuromax, you’ve got red and burgundy covered - absolute eye candy!


thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

My burgundy bags. Small, smaller, smallest!

Marc Jacobs Little Stam Crossbody:



Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini Tote:



RED Valentino Bow Clutch:


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My red bags through the years!
> 
> *2015
> • *No name pleather clutch
> • Coach Willis in burgundy patent leather w/ ghw
> • Gucci Soho in red pebbled leather with light ghw
> • Prada small double zip tote in red saffiano leather w/ ghw
> *
> View attachment 4329230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016*
> • Sold the Coach Willis
> • Added Chanel 10c red caviar single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4329233
> *2017*
> • Sold the Gucci Soho
> • Donated the no name.
> • Added Gucci Stirrup in burgundy leather w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329231
> View attachment 4329232
> *2018*
> • Swapped out the caviar Chanel for lamb (shw)
> • Added Trussardi Lovy Mini in red pebbled leather w/red hardware
> View attachment 4329234
> 
> *2019*
> Same as 2018 except I sold the Gucci Stirrup which I miss terribly!! But, I didn’t reach for it so, it’s probably good that it’s gone.
> 
> Wow! There has been a lot of change as I’ve refined my style. I’m pretty content with my reds. The color is a neutral but, I still don’t wear them as often as I’d think I would so, I don’t feel _any_ need to add a fourth. I ADORE my Chanel flap and tiny Trussardi. The Prada - meh. If anything I’d sell the Prada and get a red I’d wear a little more often - like an LV lockme II BB. Or, perhaps I should sell it and get a different bag in a different color.  I’ve considered selling to for a number of years. We’ll see what happens.


Be still my heart - that darlin' lil Trussardi! 


More bags said:


> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel Red Reissue 226
> Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Chanel Burgundy Small Lizard Coco Handle
> Sold Ferragamo Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Same as 2018
> Considered replacing Red Lambskin WOC with Black Caviar WOC, got quotes, decided to pause on selling red WOC, purchased the black WOC and use it frequently (fantastic little bag for traveling), carried and reevaluated the red WOC and decided to keep it for the time being (silky smooth leather as it is 5 years old now) and monitor my wears


Love the Chanel!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> My burgundy bags. Small, smaller, smallest!
> 
> Marc Jacobs Little Stam Crossbody:
> View attachment 4330768
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini Tote:
> View attachment 4330769
> 
> 
> RED Valentino Bow Clutch:
> View attachment 4330770


i LOVE your bow clutch! why, oh, why you never treat us with your mod shots??


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My burgundy bags. Small, smaller, smallest!
> 
> Marc Jacobs Little Stam Crossbody:
> View attachment 4330768
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini Tote:
> View attachment 4330769
> 
> 
> RED Valentino Bow Clutch:
> View attachment 4330770


Adorable!


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666


Hi tenKrat, gorgeous red collection!



ElainePG said:


> My burgundy bags. *Small, smaller, smallest!
> *
> Marc Jacobs Little Stam Crossbody:
> View attachment 4330768
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini Tote:
> View attachment 4330769
> 
> 
> RED Valentino Bow Clutch:
> View attachment 4330770


Beautiful burgundy bags! I like that “small, smaller, smallest” it gives a sense of relative size. The clutch is fantastic!



Cookiefiend said:


> Be still my heart - that darlin' lil Trussardi!
> 
> Love the Chanel!


Thank you Cookiefiend!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> I noticed this gorgeous bag too! I was going to ask if the RK reminds you of the Coach Legacy Duffle but with more durable leather. The color is stunning!


Thanks! Not really. It is flat, no bottom, but the leather is extra thick so it doesn't get lumpy when you fill it. The strap can't be adjusted as short as the Legacy duffle is when doubled, so you don't get as much slouch. It is also bigger. It feels more like a messenger bag.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Hi, @tenKrat ! Nice to see you, and what a beautiful collection of reds!


Hi, @ElainePG!  Thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

More bags said:


> Hi tenKrat, gorgeous red collection!


Thanks, @More bags


----------



## tenKrat

Here are my bordeaux bags:

Massaccesi Penelope 



Bottega Veneta baseball hobo



LV Dora MM


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> RED Valentino Bow Clutch:
> View attachment 4330770


The bow clutch is so pretty!


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Here are my two red bags.
> 
> *LV Capucines BB*
> View attachment 4329932
> 
> 
> And here are two bags that function for me as "red," though they are actually multicolored. Which I realize is a theme for much later in the year.
> 
> *Gucci Queen Margaret GG Supreme Medium Shoulder Bag*. I know this is more tan than red. But it "pops" with my clothes like my other red bags, so I use it as a red bag.
> View attachment 4329934


You know I love your LV Capucines BB. The Gucci is very nice.  I would count a monogram bag with red trim as “red” also. I counted my LV mono with red trim the same way.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My red bags, collected over the years!
> View attachment 4329666
> 
> The heart handle bag is a gift from my grandmother when I was still a kid. It doesn't even fit a phone but it's very dear and cute! I've also got two Massaccesi reds, one customized by me to my exact specifications and one bought from a fellow TPFer  All of these are forever bags!
> 
> View attachment 4329668
> 
> For fun, here are my bags with a pop of red  An HG, my Loewe. The "wow" Brighton clutch was one of the first I ever bought myself, after a summer of working as a camp counselor. I made a $2000 paycheck and saved most of it but bought myself this bag because I love Brighton


The heart handle bag and Wow! bag are very cool. And the Massaccesis, of course.


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> I had finally bought the Mulberry bayswater in small and sold the fossil super cheap to a friend. I only want my Bally tote ,Mulberry and small oxblood coach.


Your oxblood Mulberry is my favorite of your collection. I almost bought that bag, but I already have my LV Dora.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> Finally, I have some clothes the were lurking earmarked for sale a couple months ago that I forgot about.  They are mostly mistakes from my last trip to Europe. I just went buying cuckoo. I look at the items and think what alien took over my body and made me buy these???  One cream colored jacket is my size but so voluminous, that it looks like I’m being swallowed by demonic yet artistically designed marshmallow. Another bad idea is a black pantsuit with ankle pants hemmed in 3 inches of white lace.   I really have no idea what I was thinking.


Wow...three inches of white lace on the pants...   
I find that when I’m in Europe, my rose-colored glasses work really well, too. Everything looks better when you’re on vacation.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Checking in late - just finished wading through both office mail and house mail, moved to the new computer (rawwrrr) and have a minute finally.
0 bags in and out.
2 scarves in and <cough> 4 in. One was the result of sales googles, 3 were mini-grails. 
February challenges will be Red bags - which will be really easy since I only have one - and Extreme Team - largest and smallest bags 3 times. I will wear Miss Alligator!


----------



## tenKrat

I already spent my handbag budget for this year, so I need to cool my jets and hang here. With Massaccesi’s closing, I can count on two hands the number of bags I ordered since October. Plus, I bought two Bottega Veneta bags before the New Year. One of them is my Valentine’s Day gift from DH.  I get to take her out of the safe soon.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Beautiful burgundy bags! I like that “small, smaller, smallest” it gives a sense of relative size. The clutch is fantastic!


Thank you! I got it over 5 years ago, at Nordstrom. With Nordstrom Notes, so it was (sort of) "free." 

I remember at the time there were two to choose from: this raspberry one, and the same design but in black. I was leaning towards the black one (of course!) but The Hubster steered me towards this one. He was absolutely right. I carry it all the time, and the bow on the front shows up so much better. In black, it would have disappeared and this would have been yet another black bag in my collection.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> Here are my bordeaux bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Penelope
> View attachment 4330862
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta baseball hobo
> View attachment 4330863
> 
> 
> LV Dora MM
> View attachment 4330864


Beautiful Bordeaux bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

The carrier tried to deliver my tote but, none of us were home.  So, I have to wait another day.   I’m literally moving a conference call so I can pick it up early morning. #whatbagaddictsdo


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi everyone! Shameful as it is, I was not able to do the January challenges. And just when I thought I was doing "good" (January was almost over) and would not purchase a bag this year, I succumbed and even bought 2! My excuses were that the 1st one was part of my wishlist for 2 or 3 years already and the other one was on and off my eBay watchlist. Now, I want to say I am done. But I might just jinx myself.
> 
> For the February challenges, I was able to read them early this morning. AOTM, I do not have a red bag. I had a Vivienne Westwood pochette with streaks of red but I sold it last year. But if  I can recall correctly, I have 3 purple bags. I am lazy to stand up and look for them in my closet now as I am preparing to sleep but I got the chance to wear 1 of them to a birthday party of a co-mommy in school early this evening. It is my Vivienne Westwood small sling bag:
> 
> View attachment 4330574
> 
> 
> I'm 1 of 3 purple bags down for the Color Challenge and 1 of 3 smallest bags down for the Extreme Team Challenge.
> 
> My other purple bags are:
> - Vivienne Westwood speedy-like bag
> - RM Mini Cupid
> 
> My other smallest bags are:
> - LV Pochette
> - Fendi Baguette
> 
> My late January and early February purchases are:
> - Balenciaga Town in Latte with RGH
> - Marc Jacobs Single Baroque
> 
> I'm planning on selling my lesser known brand bags bec. they are basically redundant bags already and haven't touched them in 6 months or so. And I'm starting my decluttering in the house. That should keep me busy and away from eBay. If I should sell something, I'll post them on Facebook rather than on eBay where I can get easily tempted to search for bags and other items.


Nice to see you back LVintage!! And it’s great to hear that you finally found your Town!  You’ve wanted that for some time.

I guess most of us are in a declutter mode with the turn of the year. [emoji3]


tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666


Love your Doras and the rest too!


ksuromax said:


> thank you! mine is from the last season, i ordered it from Mulberry.com when it was on site right before they discontinued it and i glad i did, every time i carry it, i admire it! gorgeous colour and leather is like butter!
> from the new collections i like the WOCs, those that @Miss_Dawn has 2, Indigo and Red
> others are a bit too structured for my liking
> 
> 
> thank you!


I, on the other hand, am drawn to Mulberry because of the structure. [emoji3]


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> Here are my bordeaux bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Penelope
> View attachment 4330862
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta baseball hobo
> View attachment 4330863
> 
> 
> LV Dora MM
> View attachment 4330864


I love your BV baseball hobo and your Dora. Which Dora do you wear more frequently? 



Cookiefiend said:


> Checking in late - just finished wading through both office mail and house mail, moved to the new computer (rawwrrr) and have a minute finally.
> 0 bags in and out.
> 2 scarves in and <cough> 4 in. One was the result of sales googles, 3 were mini-grails.
> February challenges will be Red bags - which will be really easy since I only have one - and Extreme Team - largest and smallest bags 3 times. I will wear Miss Alligator!


Oh boy, scarf goodies!!! 



tenKrat said:


> I already spent my handbag budget for this year, so I need to cool my jets and hang here. With Massaccesi’s closing, I can count on two hands the number of bags I ordered since October. Plus, I bought two Bottega Veneta bags before the New Year. One of them is my Valentine’s Day gift from DH.  I get to take her out of the safe soon.


Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> My red and burgundy bags. Wow, there's a lot! I sold several others over the years.
> 1. Balenciaga club in poupre (2009)
> 2. Coach Bleecker large flap in wine (2007)
> 3. Coach Hailey in Cherry (2011) gave to my daughter
> 4. Reed Krakoff 510 bag in cordovan (2015)
> 5. Coach Rambler's Legacy in burgundy (1999)
> 6. Coach shoulder sac in red (1989)
> 7. Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in red (1996)
> 8. Coach small pouch in red (1970)


Dreamy Coach Rambler!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I keep a group shot of all my bags on my phone but I don’t have Individual photos. So I quickly took a group shot now of my 3 red bags:
> - Hermes Tpm Evelyn, rouge garance
> - Hermes kelly 28, rouge casaque
> - Hermes medor, rouge vif
> I feel like I have great coverage for red - casual small bag, dressy clutch and medium size bag that can go from casual to dressy. So I have no interest in adding any other bags.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Rhl2987

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666


Love your Cannes! Is it vintage?


----------



## Rhl2987

I’d fallen a bit behind on the thread due to preoccupation with a messy house from our closet renovation, but now I’m caught back up! I’m loving seeing all the red bags and I’m excited to share my red bags with everyone, likely tomorrow. Just to share with all of you, here is the in-progress tile install in our master closet, which now flows into the laundry room. We will be using it all as closet space very soon! All of the closet cabinets and dressers will be white and we will have one long walnut accent for a tabletop. Walls will be light gray. Hoping it all comes together well.

This is random but.. now that I’m later in my pregnancy, I’ve finally found the ability to enjoy a good bath for relaxation! I used to get so bored and only be able to stay in a bath for 15 minutes. But now I can stay in a bit longer and they calm me down. I highly recommend them for those who need a destresser


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> I’d fallen a bit behind on the thread due to preoccupation with a messy house from our closet renovation, but now I’m caught back up! I’m loving seeing all the red bags and I’m excited to share my red bags with everyone, likely tomorrow. Just to share with all of you, here is the in-progress tile install in our master closet, which now flows into the laundry room. We will be using it all as closet space very soon! All of the closet cabinets and dressers will be white and we will have one long walnut accent for a tabletop. Walls will be light gray. Hoping it all comes together well.
> 
> This is random but.. now that I’m later in my pregnancy, I’ve finally found the ability to enjoy a good bath for relaxation! I used to get so bored and only be able to stay in a bath for 15 minutes. But now I can stay in a bit longer and they calm me down. I highly recommend them for those who need a destresser


Do check with your doctor, I was told hot baths should be avoided when I was pregnant. Elevated body temperature can be dangerous for a developing baby from what I understand so don't make your water too warm and don't stay in too long!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Thanks! Not really. It is flat, no bottom, but the leather is extra thick so it doesn't get lumpy when you fill it. The strap can't be adjusted as short as the Legacy duffle is when doubled, so you don't get as much slouch. It is also bigger. It feels more like a messenger bag.


Thanks for describing it. I would never have imagined it was bigger and like a messenger bag.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes, everyone. The limb that fell on the roof was from a gigundo redwood tree in our neighbor's back yard. There are four of them, all in a row, too large to be taken down (even assuming the city would allow it... which they wouldn't). And as @whateve said, I worry that if one of them falls, our entire house will be crushed with us inside it.
> 
> But fortunately there was no damage to the roof, the house, OR (most importantly) to us.
> 
> Raining now. Time to curl up with a book and a cup of chamomile tea. I'm reading _Under My Skin_, the new psych thriller by Lisa Unger. Pure escapism. Anyone else have something good/indulgent on the nightstand?





ElainePG said:


> I'm nearly done with it, and it definitely has some fascinating plot twists. I wouldn't say it's the best book I've ever read, and I'm glad that I didn't pay for it in eBook format (I just loooooove libraries!!!). But it's held my attention. Then again, I'm a fan of psychological thrillers. I've read _Gone Girl_ twice!


Thanks Elaine - I just finished Under My Skin by Lisa Unger. Thanks for the recommendation, it hit the spot!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Thanks for describing it. I would never have imagined it was bigger and like a messenger bag.


I would have bought more RK bags but most of the duffle type bags were huge. This was one of the smaller ones.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I’d fallen a bit behind on the thread due to preoccupation with a messy house from our closet renovation, but now I’m caught back up! I’m loving seeing all the red bags and I’m excited to share my red bags with everyone, likely tomorrow. Just to share with all of you, here is the in-progress tile install in our master closet, which now flows into the laundry room. We will be using it all as closet space very soon! All of the closet cabinets and dressers will be white and we will have one long walnut accent for a tabletop. Walls will be light gray. Hoping it all comes together well.
> 
> This is random but.. now that I’m later in my pregnancy, I’ve finally found the ability to enjoy a good bath for relaxation! I used to get so bored and only be able to stay in a bath for 15 minutes. But now I can stay in a bit longer and they calm me down. I highly recommend them for those who need a destresser


I love baths. I take one every night. I do bring in a book so I can read while I soak.


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> Do check with your doctor, I was told hot baths should be avoided when I was pregnant. Elevated body temperature can be dangerous for a developing baby from what I understand so don't make your water too warm and don't stay in too long!


Oh yes. Definitely! These are lukewarm baths to be safe! In fact, it feels quite cool by the time I get out and sometimes I don’t even fill with enough water to submerge my belly. Being in water has such a calming effect though, no matter the temperature (unless too cold).


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

dcooney4 said:


> We don’t have to do purple yet so you have no worries. It only red and burgundy.





Sparkletastic said:


> Don’t worry. We all have those moments when the bags we reeeaaaally want come around just as we put a hold on our buying.
> 
> I don’t have any luck selling anything on Facebook. Have you been able to move bags that way?
> I think @LVintage_LVoe is taking about the Feb color _challenge _not the showcase which is to wear all your red or purple bags.



Thanks Sparkle! I'm quite glad that I've finally pulled the trigger on those 2 bags early this year bec. now I can concentrate on my decluttering. I'd like to do Konmari and then eventually minimalism (my way, haha!). I'm pretty sure the last items I'm going to touch are my bags, lol!

I do not have luck either in selling luxury bags on Facebook. Although I've easily moved my contemporary bags there. I have luck re-homing my premier bags on our local eBay though. Sometimes I buy bags to sell there, too. I just sold a Dior WOC early this year!  I was so tempted to keep it for myself but I already have the LV Jeanne wallet. I don't know if I mentioned it to you guys that I have exchanged my Victorine for the Jeanne.

Yep, I'm talking about the February Color Challenge and Extreme Team Challenge  I have nothing to contribute for this week's Color Week Bag Showcase since I do not have red or burgundy bags, hehe.



ElainePG said:


> You bought two very special bags this year! I would LOVE to own another Town bag. It's the perfect size. What color is your MJ Baroque?
> 
> If you have time later this year, I'm sure we'd love to see pictures of your new Balengiaca and MJ bags!



Thanks Elaine, they are  Been wanting that Town for a long while already and saw a nice one in excellent condition. I had it authenticated here and found out that it's from F/W 2012 and the color is Latte. Cool! Meanwhile, my MJ Baroque is a dark blue color, almost black with contrast stitching and leather trims. I do not know the official color. I was expecting to see more info in the cards that came with the bag but there was none. This is also pre-loved but in excellent condition as well. Here are my 2 new beauties. The Baroque's pic is from the listing. I haven't taken her out for a spin yet.











msd_bags said:


> Nice to see you back LVintage!! And it’s great to hear that you finally found your Town!  You’ve wanted that for some time.
> 
> I guess most of us are in a declutter mode with the turn of the year. [emoji3]



Hello msd! Yes, finally, haha! I'm so happy with it. And guess what, even if I bought it from eBay Japan and the seller shipped it through DHL, I didn't pay any import duties! What a relief! I guess it was because the item was not in a box and was just labelled "used bag". And Balenciaga was a bit under the radar for the unsuspecting customs officer.

I'm decluttering paper items as of the moment, hehehe. Just taking a quick break


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666





ElainePG said:


> My burgundy bags. Small, smaller, smallest!
> 
> Marc Jacobs Little Stam Crossbody:
> View attachment 4330768
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB Mini Tote:
> View attachment 4330769
> 
> 
> RED Valentino Bow Clutch:
> View attachment 4330770





tenKrat said:


> Here are my bordeaux bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Penelope
> View attachment 4330862
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta baseball hobo
> View attachment 4330863
> 
> 
> LV Dora MM
> View attachment 4330864



Loving all the red and burgundy bags, ladies!  I do not have any bag in this color. I hope one day I can add one to my small collection. I can see myself carrying a cute little red crossbody bag! 



Rhl2987 said:


> I’d fallen a bit behind on the thread due to preoccupation with a messy house from our closet renovation, but now I’m caught back up! I’m loving seeing all the red bags and I’m excited to share my red bags with everyone, likely tomorrow. Just to share with all of you, here is the in-progress tile install in our master closet, which now flows into the laundry room. We will be using it all as closet space very soon! All of the closet cabinets and dressers will be white and we will have one long walnut accent for a tabletop. Walls will be light gray. Hoping it all comes together well.
> 
> This is random but.. now that I’m later in my pregnancy, I’ve finally found the ability to enjoy a good bath for relaxation! I used to get so bored and only be able to stay in a bath for 15 minutes. But now I can stay in a bit longer and they calm me down. I highly recommend them for those who need a destresser


Can't wait for the turn out of your master closet. Love the color combo you mentioned. I love a clean look!
Congrats on your pregnancy! Just enjoy a good lukewarm bath and always be careful when getting in and out of the tub. Playing soothing music will also help you relax and destress even more. Happy mommy, happy baby-in-the-tummy


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve sold one of the bracelets. The money received is negligible but, it’s still gone! 

@LVintage_LVoe - as I think of it, I’ve sold one bag on FB. But, comparatively, I’ve sold over 160 bags in other venues (mostly eBay and Tradesy) so it doesn’t have a good hit rate for me. I also have listed other items (bar stools, area rug, desk, etc) over the past couple years and none of those sold. Craigslist is still a better option for me on non bag / clothing options.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve sold one of the bracelets. The money received is negligible but, it’s still gone!
> 
> @LVintage_LVoe - as I think of it, I’ve sold one bag on FB. But, comparatively, I’ve sold over 160 bags in other venues (mostly eBay and Tradesy) so it doesn’t have a good hit rate for me. I also have listed other items (bar stools, area rug, desk, etc) over the past couple years and none of those sold. Craigslist is still a better option for me on non bag / clothing options.



Congrats on the sale! I'm also like that with the small items I sell on Facebook. Like you said, the important thing is that they're gone. It's good to know that they have found new homes rather than just sleeping inside the drawers or storage boxes. Also, I tend to have more sales with home items, kids stuff and other accessories on Facebook. Within minutes of posting, my items are gone. Sold like pancakes! Just no luck with lux bags. 

Craiglist is not that popular here in our side of the planet. People tend to buy online more through Facebook, Instagram and eBay.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I sold one of the bracelets. The money received is negligible but, it’s still gone!  I made a counteroffer to a buyer on a second. Fingers crossed!  And, I got a ridiculous lowball offer on a third - 25% of my list price. I just sent a laughing emoji as response.  

For all the deal hounds and preloved buyers:  I was reading an article that said with the new year and the popularity of Kondo, that people are clearing out their closets more than ever. Also, because people are challenged to dig a little deeper in clearing their homes, they are selling some of the nicer and even unused things that they hoarded. So the oreloved market is stuffed with more items and even nicer items than usual. 

Too bad I’m not in a buying mood right now. Other than clothes / shoes (which for the most part I have to try on) and jewelry (which I’ve never bought online) there isn’t anything I want. Plus having gotten a bag (my tote) so early in the year. I’m definitely out of the bag market for a while. I really don’t want to keep growing my collection at any kind of a quick pace anymore so I can enjoy, rotate and wear what I have. 

On my way to pick up the tote!!


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh yes. Definitely! These are lukewarm baths to be safe! In fact, it feels quite cool by the time I get out and sometimes I don’t even fill with enough water to submerge my belly. Being in water has such a calming effect though, no matter the temperature (unless too cold).


i had my last 2 months on both kids on end June/beginning of August, so i had the sea all to my disposal, and i LOVED swimming!!! 
both delivered naturally and healthy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Congrats on the sale! I'm also like that with the small items I sell on Facebook. Like you said, the important thing is that they're gone. It's good to know that they have found new homes rather than just sleeping inside the drawers or storage boxes. Also, I tend to have more sales with home items, kids stuff and other accessories on Facebook. Within minutes of posting, my items are gone. Sold like pancakes! Just no luck with lux bags.
> 
> Craiglist is not that popular here in our side of the planet. People tend to buy online more through Facebook, Instagram and eBay.


Oh wow! Items gone within minutes?! I’d love that! 

I’m going to lower the prices of everything again this weekend. Other than the handbags, none of these items are worth the head space of them lingering for sale longer than a week or so. I have a cubby in which I put all the for sale items and I would like to reclaim that for other purposes. LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Have any of you sold furniture online. I have a chest that cost $1895 new. It’s 3 years old and in perfect condition. It’s also still in stores. How would you price it???


----------



## More bags

February Challenge

Color challenge - first wear of red WOC in February
Fresh Focus February - first of 4 outfits, red WOC
Rotating my pens - here's a bag-scarf-pen pic,

Chanel red lambskin WOC
H Force Centrifuge
Pilot Metropolitan Fountain Pen, using a fabulous blue/black ink


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Have any of you sold furniture online. I have a chest that cost $1895 new. It’s 3 years old and in perfect condition. It’s also still in stores. How would you price it???


Yes many times. I usually look at comparable list prices for items then go lower than that since I want items gone. Usually sell same day. But again we have a great local sales site that is widely utilized. For used furniture, if not name brand my experience has items selling for 10% of cost, 50% maximum.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Yes many times. I usually look at comparable list prices for items then go lower than that since I want items gone. Usually sell same day. But again we have a great local sales site that is widely utilized. For used furniture, if not name brand my experience has items selling for 10% of cost, 50% maximum.


I look at comparable prices for bags, etc on eBay (I look at sold prices not necessarily what others are currently selling items for.) I’ll try that for FB. I have the chest listed at 35% of retail which seems fair to me and gives me room for negotiation. Let’s hope it goes soon.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office. 

And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.


Wait, you picked it up from the post office in this condition? When the post office has a box in their possession with this kind of damage, they usually mark with tape and a notice to release themselves from liability.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine - I just finished Under My Skin by Lisa Unger. Thanks for the recommendation, it hit the spot!


Oh, good... glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ElainePG

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks Elaine, they are  Been wanting that Town for a long while already and saw a nice one in excellent condition. I had it authenticated here and found out that it's from F/W 2012 and the color is Latte. Cool! Meanwhile, my MJ Baroque is a dark blue color, almost black with contrast stitching and leather trims. I do not know the official color. I was expecting to see more info in the cards that came with the bag but there was none. This is also pre-loved but in excellent condition as well. Here are my 2 new beauties. The Baroque's pic is from the listing. I haven't taken her out for a spin yet.


Both of these are so beautiful! The Latte color of the Balenciaga looks like the perfect neutral. I see it going with every color of outfit. And the contrast stitching in the Baroque... I've never seen one with that before! It really amkes the quilting on the bag pop. Terrific look. I certainly do miss Marc Jacobs' quilted bags. Such a shame he stopped doing them. I have two left in my collection (the other two didn't work out... wrong size and color) and I'm treasuring them!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.


That's terrible! Why did the post office release it to you in this condition???


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Wait, you picked it up from the post office in this condition? When the post office has a box in their possession with this kind of damage, they usually mark with tape and a notice to release themselves from liability.


yea well nope

Customer service and care are dead.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.


That is ridiculous. 
Just unbelievable.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.


This is insane.


----------



## More bags

Happy Chinese New Year, if you celebrate! Wishing you and your family good health, good fortune and a prosperous year of the Pig.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.


That’s terrible customer service. I hope your tote is okay.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.



Oh NO! Is the bag okay??


----------



## tenKrat

More bags said:


> I love your BV baseball hobo and your Dora. Which Dora do you wear more frequently?


I wear the little red Dora BB more for everyday.  I wear the Dora MMs more for travel.


----------



## tenKrat

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your Cannes! Is it vintage?


Thanks!  I love red epi.    Her date code is 1996.


----------



## Rhl2987

tenKrat said:


> Thanks!  I love red epi.    Her date code is 1996.


I got the new one (reverse mono) and it's adorable. I also love my Petite Boîte Chapeau. Both newer from LV and bags I really couldn't resist! The new suitcase bag coming out is one that I know I'll be tempted by, but probably not enough to add to my collection. I always have my eye on the prize with Hermes and the non-H bag I'm most interested in right now is the Chanel Trendy CC, size small in the beige color with gold hardware. I've been looking at that bag for years, but the price tag is so high that I likely won't get that either.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I got the new one (reverse mono) and it's adorable. I also love my Petite Boîte Chapeau. Both newer from LV and bags I really couldn't resist! The new suitcase bag coming out is one that I know I'll be tempted by, but probably not enough to add to my collection. I always have my eye on the prize with Hermes and* the non-H bag I'm most interested in right now is the Chanel Trendy CC, size small in the beige color with gold hardware*. I've been looking at that bag for years, but the price tag is so high that I likely won't get that either.


Is it this style?* It's very cute!
https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-trendy-cc-cream-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag/24439884/#idp-info

*I'm not the seller, so I'm assuming it's okay to post this link? If not, mods please delete post.


----------



## ElainePG

There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.

For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne. 

Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


I put up with a lot of things I don't like in bags so I guess nothing is an absolute deal breaker. I like at least 2 pockets, either inside or outside, but 3 are better. I put my card case in one, my phone in another, and my lip balm in another. They can share a pocket if necessary. 

I keep my bags zipped closed. I'm kind of fanatical about this. It is more for looks than security. If I have a bag that is open, I'm fine with it as long as it is deep enough that stuff isn't sitting right near the top.

I won't get bags that are hard to open and close. There are some vintage Coach and Dooneys that have a buckle closure. That is too much work! The designers figured it out eventually because later designs had a magnetic snap under the buckle.

I need a strap that fits on my shoulder but I have some bags that don't meet this requirement and I still like them. 

There are some colors that I absolutely hate, so I guess that could be a deal breaker.

I try to avoid colorblock or multicolor bags even if I'm drawn to them because they are hard to coordinate with clothes.

Faux leather would be a deal breaker.

These days any bag that is too small to hold my long wallet and sunglasses is a deal breaker. I have to keep reminding myself of that so I don't get any more small bags.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Is it this style?* It's very cute!
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/chanel-trendy-cc-cream-lambskin-leather-shoulder-bag/24439884/#idp-info
> 
> *I'm not the seller, so I'm assuming it's okay to post this link? If not, mods please delete post.


Take a look here! https://www.********.com/on-trend-the-chanel-trendy-cc-bag-reference-guide/ It's the one with the handle on top and the shoulder strap, in the smallest size. I do love it, but I would love it more if I could find one in great condition pre-loved!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.


Oh my goodness! I really hope that your item was not damaged. And can't the post office do anything to make this situation better? That's really terrible!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


What a great question! I can't really think of anything off the top of my head. I'm not a huge fan of certain colors, like some metallics in some bags, so that might turn me off completely. I do also like the option of fully closing a bag for security reasons, but I will forego that if an open top bag is easier for travel (and worth the extra effort of taking care to conceal and protect my valuables inside). My Mom didn't want her Neverfull so I used it on a flight home and it's just more practical to have that much space in a travel bag. I don't really use inside pockets on any of my bags except occasionally so that is not a dealbreaker for me. I don't like bags that are too small that they really won't fit anything. For example, I like the Petite Malle but will never get it (unless I found an insane deal) because it doesn't fit as much inside as I would like. Or I would have to buy new SLGs to make it work.


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> Oh yes. Definitely! These are lukewarm baths to be safe! In fact, it feels quite cool by the time I get out and sometimes I don’t even fill with enough water to submerge my belly. Being in water has such a calming effect though, no matter the temperature (unless too cold).


I remember sneaking ten minute hot tubs when I was carrying my twin girls (24 years ago now). Felt like heaven, even with the temperature turned down!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


I have just a few deal breakers that I’ve learned NEVER to ignore. 

1) Size - has to fit my phone. And unless it’s an evening bag or special use bag, it also needs to fit my sunnies. 
2) Can’t be heavy - I don’t have a specific weight. But, I know if it won’t work. 
3) Must be beautiful - I don’t care if it’s a workhorse / carefree / whatever. I will NOT carry a bag that I don’t think is uber attractive. 
4) Divided sections - can’t have them in a bag, must have them in a tote. The exception is my Fendi BTW. I love the dividers in that bag. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Take a look here! https://www.********.com/on-trend-the-chanel-trendy-cc-bag-reference-guide/ It's the one with the handle on top and the shoulder strap, in the smallest size. I do love it, but I would love it more if I could find one in great condition pre-loved!


I like this bag a lot! It’s so much less expensive than Hermes. Why wouldn’t you add it as a fun bag?


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I have just a few deal breakers that I’ve learned NEVER to ignore.
> 
> 1) Size - has to fit my phone. And unless it’s an evening bag or special use bag, it also needs to fit my sunnies.
> 2) Can’t be heavy - I don’t have a specific weight. But, I know if it won’t work.
> 3) Must be beautiful - I don’t care if it’s a workhorse / carefree / whatever. I will NOT carry a bag that I don’t think is uber attractive.
> 4) Divided sections - can’t have them in a bag, must have them in a tote. The exception is my Fendi BTW. I love the dividers in that bag.
> I like this bag a lot! It’s so much less expensive than Hermes. Why wouldn’t you add it as a fun bag?


Let's say it's on my someday soon list for now! I would generally rather have bags that are on my wishlist from Hermes, so it's hard to justify spending half of the amount of my next Birkin or Kelly  or nearly the full amount of the mini Roulis I requested. Usually, if my wishlist items aren't being filled by Hermes then I will turn to other brands. I took what felt like a long hiatus from H last year and those "in between" times were when I added the two LV bags to my collection. I'm also doing my best to hold to having my next bag sale support adding a forever rose gold watch to my collection and then after that perhaps upgrading my diamond studs. So, I adore this bag and feel it is so classic and wearable and I am definitely tempted by it often. But, I'm trying not to get it just yet. I do feel like it will be a great one to have eventually, and it will actually be my only Chanel! My Mom has my gray medium flap caviar leather with silver hardware


----------



## Sparkletastic

My people! My people!
The heavens have opened 

The search for my black tote is over!
  
Here she is!! Yay!!


Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.

The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!! 

Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


----------



## tealocean

ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


I keep finding what I thought were deal breakers are actually workable. I do prefer at least one zip pocket, but if there isn't one, I use a pouch which is easy since I contain everything in pouches/wristlet anyway. I have to really love a bag to put up with that. I used to think I didn't like a flap bag. They are my favorite, aesthetically. I still don't like big flaps, like on a saddle bag. I saw one up close once and smiled when I noticed I took a step back away from it even though it had gorgeous burnished edges.


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


Beautiful, Sparkle! I'm glad your new bag arrived okay even in the damaged box! I think this looks so you! I like how it just has the tiny flap opening instead of a giant flap over the front. Congrats on finding your black tote! This is a gorgeous one!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Let's say it's on my someday soon list for now! I would generally rather have bags that are on my wishlist from Hermes, so it's hard to justify spending half of the amount of my next Birkin or Kelly  or nearly the full amount of the mini Roulis I requested. Usually, if my wishlist items aren't being filled by Hermes then I will turn to other brands. I took what felt like a long hiatus from H last year and those "in between" times were when I added the two LV bags to my collection. I'm also doing my best to hold to having my next bag sale support adding a forever rose gold watch to my collection and then after that perhaps upgrading my diamond studs. So, I adore this bag and feel it is so classic and wearable and I am definitely tempted by it often. But, I'm trying not to get it just yet. I do feel like it will be a great one to have eventually, and it will actually be my only Chanel! My Mom has my gray medium flap caviar leather with silver hardware


This makes perfect sense to me. It’s better to wait for what you REALLY want vs making a stop halfway along the way. That’s how I had to approach getting my Chanels and Diors that I adored. 

I gotta say. Now that I have my collection where I want it, I may have to wait and hop over to the one Hermes I want - the pink Kelly.

Ok, sheesh. So now it’s 2. I am really enamored by the clutch that @lynne_ross showed. Oh bejeezus that bag! Me seriously want.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


Hello gorgeous!!! She’s so unique! LOVE!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Take a look here! https://www.********.com/on-trend-the-chanel-trendy-cc-bag-reference-guide/ It's the one with the handle on top and the shoulder strap, in the smallest size. I do love it, but I would love it more if I could find one in great condition pre-loved!


OMG... this is amazing! Now I'm going to curl up and read the entire article.

But I see what you mean about prices. Yikes! Preloved would definitely be better. Maybe one will come your way.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> This makes perfect sense to me. It’s better to wait for what you REALLY want vs making a stop halfway along the way. That’s how I had to approach getting my Chanels and Diors that I adored.
> 
> I gotta say. Now that I have my collection where I want it, I may have to wait and hop over to the one Hermes I want - the pink Kelly.
> 
> Ok, sheesh. So now it’s 2. I am really enamored by the clutch that @lynne_ross showed. Oh bejeezus that bag! Me seriously want.


There are some resellers that I trust where you could begin to peruse their options on Instagram if you’re interested. I can PM you! The Medor clutch is lovely! It was the first clutch I wanted and probably should have gotten. Instead, I got a Jige and ended up rehoming it. I love the bold metal detailing that makes it edgy. It’s a good pick! I have a Kelly Cut, which was the clutch I though I liked most from Hermes and it’s just not doing it for me. I’m the type of person who could take a smaller handheld even to the grocery store, but I think the color of mine is too light and fussy to do this, plus I don’t have evening events where I could make use of it.

Also, the Hermes price increase that just happened and is still happening is just so outrageous that it makes me unhappy to think about. And I’m trying to figure out ways to get what I want from Europe!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> I’m going to rejoin you and try to keep up. I always enjoyed the different color bag showcases and seeing everyone’s collections. Here are my reds:
> 
> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4330655
> 
> 
> LV Cannes
> View attachment 4330656
> 
> 
> Retiro
> View attachment 4330658
> 
> 
> Mulberry
> View attachment 4330666


So many lovely red bags - your collection has taken my breath away!



whateve said:


> I won't get bags that are hard to open and close. There are some vintage Coach and Dooneys that have a buckle closure. That is too much work! The designers figured it out eventually because later designs had a magnetic snap under the buckle.



Fiddly clasps are deal breakers for me! There may be some bag someday that I love enough to deal with a lock/latchy thing, but beyond turnlocks and the occasional snap, my usual decision would be to avoid.
Cheap/flimsy linings are a deal breaker for me, too. Conversely I am a sucker for leather lining!



Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


This is so beautiful! Congrats - and enjoy!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

tealocean said:


> Beautiful, Sparkle! I'm glad your new bag arrived okay even in the damaged box! I think this looks so you! I like how it just has the tiny flap opening instead of a giant flap over the front. Congrats on finding your black tote! This is a gorgeous one!


Thank you!!


Rhl2987 said:


> There are some resellers that I trust where you could begin to peruse their options on Instagram if you’re interested. I can PM you! The Medor clutch is lovely! It was the first clutch I wanted and probably should have gotten. Instead, I got a Jige and ended up rehoming it. I love the bold metal detailing that makes it edgy. It’s a good pick! I have a Kelly Cut, which was the clutch I though I liked most from Hermes and it’s just not doing it for me. I’m the type of person who could take a smaller handheld even to the grocery store, but I think the color of mine is too light and fussy to do this, plus I don’t have evening events where I could make use of it.
> 
> Also, the Hermes price increase that just happened and is still happening is just so outrageous that it makes me unhappy to think about. And I’m trying to figure out ways to get what I want from Europe!


 I will have to follow up with you because I hate the H prices. They still don’t make sense to me. Lol!!

I haven’t been into clutches til very recently but I’m excited now. And, I’ve always liked the Kelly in certain colors.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pdxhb said:


> So many lovely red bags - your collection has taken my breath away!
> 
> 
> Fiddly clasps are deal breakers for me! There may be some bag someday that I love enough to deal with a lock/latchy thing, but beyond turnlocks and the occasional snap, my usual decision would be to avoid.
> Cheap/flimsy linings are a deal breaker for me, too. Conversely I am a sucker for leather lining!
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful! Congrats - and enjoy!!


Thank you!!

And, I agree on the linings.  Non leather / suede linings drive me batty for the most part. But, my new (to me) tote has fabric lining. It’s already hefty. I don’t know that it could take leather.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> And, I agree on the linings.  Non leather / suede linings drive me batty for the most part. But, my new (to me) tote has fabric lining. It’s already hefty. I don’t know that it could take leather.


The weight is the one drawback, for sure! I do have a number of fabric lined bags which are nice enough to pass my litmus test, but I still cast a wary eye at them since it's so challenging to maintain them as well as leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pdxhb said:


> The weight is the one drawback, for sure! I do have a number of fabric lined bags which are nice enough to pass my litmus test, but I still cast a wary eye at them since it's so challenging to maintain them as well as leather.


Absolutely. The suede ones are the worst for maintenance. But, they feel the best.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> Absolutely. The suede ones are the worst for maintenance. But, they feel the best.


Absolutely!!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> February Challenge
> 
> Color challenge - first wear of red WOC in February
> Fresh Focus February - first of 4 outfits, red WOC
> Rotating my pens - here's a bag-scarf-pen pic,
> 
> Chanel red lambskin WOC
> H Force Centrifuge
> Pilot Metropolitan Fountain Pen, using a fabulous blue/black ink
> 
> View attachment 4331668


I don’t know this scarf...is it new this season? I like the bold swaths of color.
Ooh nice pen., I like that purple band in the middle if the red. Matches your scarf so well! what makes this ink so nice? What do you use? Cartridge or prefilled cartridges? I find the self-filled to not last nearly as long as the insert refills. Please write something to show it off? ( I’m still on the Shaeffer)


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!



Well I am relieved that the bag is undamaged from that  scary torn box. I really like that flap top. Is it called timeless? (I don’t know why I think that)...is it large enough to hold file folders? Since you’ve finally bagged your unicorn, how about doing a “filled  up” photo? Pretty please?  So very cool. Congratulations !


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


Beautiful bag! Isn't it great when a search ends with a successful find?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


I am so happy for you. I was really worried for you when I saw that box. It really is gorgeous.


----------



## bellarusa

And here is my burgundy red (with coffee thermos for contrast).  Glad that I squeezed it in and can't wait to show off my Yellow!


----------



## Sparkletastic

tealocean said:


> Beautiful, Sparkle! I'm glad your new bag arrived okay even in the damaged box! I think this looks so you! I like how it just has the tiny flap opening instead of a giant flap over the front. Congrats on finding your black tote! This is a gorgeous one!


The small flaps are something I love as well. I was actually worried I would hate it. I thought they may look floppy or weird. But the design is perfect to give closure but still have easy access. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Hello gorgeous!!! She’s so unique! LOVE!


Thanks! 


pdxhb said:


> So many lovely red bags - your collection has taken my breath away!
> 
> 
> Fiddly clasps are deal breakers for me! There may be some bag someday that I love enough to deal with a lock/latchy thing, but beyond turnlocks and the occasional snap, my usual decision would be to avoid.
> Cheap/flimsy linings are a deal breaker for me, too. Conversely I am a sucker for leather lining!
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful! Congrats - and enjoy!!


Thank you! 


essiedub said:


> Well I am relieved that the bag is undamaged from that  scary torn box. I really like that flap top. Is it called timeless? (I don’t know why I think that)...is it large enough to hold file folders? Since you’ve finally bagged your unicorn, how about doing a “filled  up” photo? Pretty please?  So very cool. Congratulations !


I’ll fill her up later today. I will say, however, that she is a little on the heavy side. So, I don’t see me using it fully stuffed with laptop, clothes, files, etc for travel. This will definitely be what she is called which is a city tote - great for taking my “purse plus” things around with me for fun or non client facing work. But, not a travel tote unless I have a carry on suitcase. I’ve thinking about getting a Prada nylon tote for that use anyway.  


whateve said:


> Beautiful bag! Isn't it great when a search ends with a successful find?


Yes!!!


dcooney4 said:


> I am so happy for you. I was really worried for you when I saw that box. It really is gorgeous.


I was super worried as well. Luckily the damage didn’t reach the Chanel box on the inside. It’s crazy that the post office chewed that bag up as much as they did.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tealocean said:


> Beautiful, Sparkle! I'm glad your new bag arrived okay even in the damaged box! I think this looks so you! I like how it just has the tiny flap opening instead of a giant flap over the front. Congrats on finding your black tote! This is a gorgeous one!


The small flaps are something I love as well. I was actually worried I would hate it. I thought they may look floppy or weird. But the design is perfect to give closure but still have easy access. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Hello gorgeous!!! She’s so unique! LOVE!


Thanks! 


pdxhb said:


> So many lovely red bags - your collection has taken my breath away!
> 
> 
> Fiddly clasps are deal breakers for me! There may be some bag someday that I love enough to deal with a lock/latchy thing, but beyond turnlocks and the occasional snap, my usual decision would be to avoid.
> Cheap/flimsy linings are a deal breaker for me, too. Conversely I am a sucker for leather lining!
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful! Congrats - and enjoy!!


Thank you! 


essiedub said:


> Well I am relieved that the bag is undamaged from that  scary torn box. I really like that flap top. Is it called timeless? (I don’t know why I think that)...is it large enough to hold file folders? Since you’ve finally bagged your unicorn, how about doing a “filled  up” photo? Pretty please?  So very cool. Congratulations !


I’ll fill her up later today. I will say, however, that she is a little on the heavy side. So, I don’t see me using it fully stuffed with laptop, clothes, files, etc for travel. This will definitely be what she is called which is a city tote - great for taking my “purse plus” things around with me for fun or non client facing work. But, not a travel tote unless I have a carry on suitcase. I’ve thinking about getting a Prada nylon tote for that use anyway.  


whateve said:


> Beautiful bag! Isn't it great when a search ends with a successful find?


Yes!!!


dcooney4 said:


> I am so happy for you. I was really worried for you when I saw that box. It really is gorgeous.


I was super worried as well. Luckily the damage didn’t reach the Chanel box on the inside. It’s crazy that the post office chewed that bag up as much as they did.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


W00T!! 
Congrats - it's a beauty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> W00T!!
> Congrats - it's a beauty!


Thanks!!! 

And, sorry for the double posts. I seem to have done that a couple times lately. I’m not sure if it’s my phone or excited operator error.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


Congratulations it is beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


I'm so glad the heavens finally opened. This has been a loooong search, but you were patient... well, sort of...  ... and it has paid off.

Gorgeous tote! Congratulations! Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

tealocean said:


> I keep finding what I thought were deal breakers are actually workable. *I do prefer at least one zip pocket, but if there isn't one, I use a pouch which is easy since I contain everything in pouches/wristlet anyway. *I have to really love a bag to put up with that. I used to think I didn't like a flap bag. They are my favorite, aesthetically. I still don't like big flaps, like on a saddle bag. I saw one up close once and smiled when I noticed I took a step back away from it even though it had gorgeous burnished edges.


I never thought of that! Good suggestion.  If I see a bag that I adore (I'm looking at YOU, Hermès Evelyne!) which doesn't have a little zipped pocket for my keys and pen, I'll try it with a pouch and see how it works.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> There are some resellers that I trust where you could begin to peruse their options on Instagram if you’re interested. I can PM you! The Medor clutch is lovely! It was the first clutch I wanted and probably should have gotten. Instead, I got a Jige and ended up rehoming it. I love the bold metal detailing that makes it edgy. It’s a good pick! I have a Kelly Cut, which was the clutch I though I liked most from Hermes and it’s just not doing it for me. I’m the type of person who could take a smaller handheld even to the grocery store, but I think the color of mine is too light and fussy to do this, plus I don’t have evening events where I could make use of it.
> 
> Also, the Hermes price increase that just happened and is still happening is just so outrageous that it makes me unhappy to think about. And I’m trying to figure out ways to get what I want from Europe!


What colour is your kelly cut? I bought one a few years back (in Paris so it was ‘cheap’) and I finally used it for the first time last year. I actually find it works casually with jeans and does not have to be an evening bag - I use twillies to make it more casual. I agree on the jige - wanted one but so many people I know that have owned said it did not work for them so I decided to not get. I think the kelly pouchette is the perfect clutch.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I’d rather just get a second smallish gold bag (I have my gold new medium Boy) and use those when I wear yg jewelry v my previous approach of trying to have bags with both shw & ghw in all my “key” colors.
> ...
> Finally, I have some clothes the were lurking earmarked for sale a couple months ago that I forgot about.  They are mostly mistakes from my last trip to Europe. I just went buying cuckoo. I look at the items and think what alien took over my body and made me buy these???  One cream colored jacket is my size but so voluminous, that it looks like I’m being swallowed by demonic yet artistically designed marshmallow. Another bad idea is a black pantsuit with ankle pants hemmed in 3 inches of white lace.   I really have no idea what I was thinking.


Ha! I'm usually pretty good about not shopping for my fantasy life, but there's something about shopping while traveling that makes me pitch all sense out the window. OF COURSE I will spend all my days cavorting in front of historic monuments and eating only Michelin-starred fare and sipping lattes al fresco and dropping my dry-cleaning with the hotel valet. When in reality, once I'm home, I spend my days at the office with a take-out sandwich and a slightly chipped Starbucks mug and my mornings wondering if I really have to iron this shirt. So I definitely understand the travel goggles.

And as a fellow silver-tone liver, I struggle with the gold hardware question as well. There are some bags that simply look better with gold hardware, so I'm happy to buy them that way, but some of my duplicates are just because of hardware and that feels a little silly. Can someone please make me a bag with interchangeable hardware?



ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?





whateve said:


> I put up with a lot of things I don't like in bags so I guess nothing is an absolute deal breaker. I like at least 2 pockets, either inside or outside, but 3 are better. I put my card case in one, my phone in another, and my lip balm in another. They can share a pocket if necessary.
> 
> I keep my bags zipped closed. I'm kind of fanatical about this. It is more for looks than security. If I have a bag that is open, I'm fine with it as long as it is deep enough that stuff isn't sitting right near the top.
> 
> I won't get bags that are hard to open and close. There are some vintage Coach and Dooneys that have a buckle closure. That is too much work! The designers figured it out eventually because later designs had a magnetic snap under the buckle.
> 
> I need a strap that fits on my shoulder but I have some bags that don't meet this requirement and I still like them.
> 
> There are some colors that I absolutely hate, so I guess that could be a deal breaker.
> 
> I try to avoid colorblock or multicolor bags even if I'm drawn to them because they are hard to coordinate with clothes.
> 
> Faux leather would be a deal breaker.
> 
> These days any bag that is too small to hold my long wallet and sunglasses is a deal breaker. I have to keep reminding myself of that so I don't get any more small bags.





tealocean said:


> I keep finding what I thought were deal breakers are actually workable. I do prefer at least one zip pocket, but if there isn't one, I use a pouch which is easy since I contain everything in pouches/wristlet anyway. I have to really love a bag to put up with that. I used to think I didn't like a flap bag. They are my favorite, aesthetically. I still don't like big flaps, like on a saddle bag. I saw one up close once and smiled when I noticed I took a step back away from it even though it had gorgeous burnished edges.




Ooh, good question! Like @tealocean and @whateve said, never say never. I don't carry much, so I don't need a lot of function for my bags. The biggest dealbreaker for me is that it has to fit my phone, but I've even relaxed that a little--I used to mean that as "must fit my phone with its case," but there are some small evening bags I've loved enough (including the petite malle, @Rhl2987!) to remove the case on my phone. And I NEVER change my phone case, so that was a stretch for me.

An open, non-zip tote is indeed a dealbreaker for me, but I could see a bag being designed well enough that I wouldn't notice/care about that as much. I've never tried a Neverfull.

Other current dealbreakers:
-A flap that leaves gaps at the side in a way that small items could fall out. This bothers me even more than an open tote--if I close a bag, it should be closed.
-A bag with shoulder-carry only--I much prefer crossbody or handheld. I think my shoulders are too slope-y for shoulder bags to be a really convenient option for me.
-Certain bags at certain price points. I'm not sure that's really in the spirit of the question, but I have some price ceilings in my mind that I don't see being easily surpassed. (This dealbreaker also covers some of the low-end day bags I have--I'm happy to own a few funky and colorful bags, as they make me happy, but I can't see myself ever having higher-priced versions of these as it just wouldn't be worth it from a CPW standpoint.)



Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


Congrats! it's lovely!



Rhl2987 said:


> There are some resellers that I trust where you could begin to peruse their options on Instagram if you’re interested. I can PM you! The Medor clutch is lovely! It was the first clutch I wanted and probably should have gotten. Instead, I got a Jige and ended up rehoming it. I love the bold metal detailing that makes it edgy. It’s a good pick! I have a Kelly Cut, which was the clutch I though I liked most from Hermes and it’s just not doing it for me. I’m the type of person who could take a smaller handheld even to the grocery store, but I think the color of mine is too light and fussy to do this, plus I don’t have evening events where I could make use of it.
> 
> Also, the Hermes price increase that just happened and is still happening is just so outrageous that it makes me unhappy to think about. And I’m trying to figure out ways to get what I want from Europe!


I adore the Medor clutch. Do you have one yet after rehoming the Jige? There are a few Hermes items that are perpetually on my wishlist--it's the Medor, the Constance, a larger Bolide and a larger Lindy. But as much as I like them, I have yet to find them in a color I really need and love, and I find Hermes intimidating enough that my efforts to find them have all been really limited.

I bet the Kelly Cut is beautiful. I hope you either find a way to use it or get a really good price for it if you wind up selling.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> This makes perfect sense to me. It’s better to wait for what you REALLY want vs making a stop halfway along the way. That’s how I had to approach getting my Chanels and Diors that I adored.
> 
> I gotta say. Now that I have my collection where I want it, I may have to wait and hop over to the one Hermes I want - the pink Kelly.
> 
> Ok, sheesh. So now it’s 2. I am really enamored by the clutch that @lynne_ross showed. Oh bejeezus that bag! Me seriously want.


The medor can be purchased online these days and if you are travelling in Europe stores might have. I was offered a purple one last time I was in Paris. I find the price point not too bad, at least for Hermes.  Not to enable!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> There are some resellers that I trust where you could begin to peruse their options on Instagram if you’re interested. I can PM you! The Medor clutch is lovely! It was the first clutch I wanted and probably should have gotten. Instead, I got a Jige and ended up rehoming it. I love the bold metal detailing that makes it edgy. It’s a good pick! I have a Kelly Cut, which was the clutch I though I liked most from Hermes and it’s just not doing it for me. I’m the type of person who could take a smaller handheld even to the grocery store, but I think the color of mine is too light and fussy to do this, plus I don’t have evening events where I could make use of it.
> 
> Also, the Hermes price increase that just happened and is still happening is just so outrageous that it makes me unhappy to think about. And I’m trying to figure out ways to get what I want from Europe!


Yup, there's going to be a price increase on everything... including scarves.  It hasn't hit yet (I just checked the H site) but those in the know on tPF have said it's just around the corner.

I don't care for any of the scarves in the new season, so it hasn't affected me ... yet. But there's always the F/W19 season, which begins to show in the summer. I'm going to have to be droolingly smitten with one of the new designs to pay over $400 for a 90cm square of silk!


----------



## lynne_ross

I think my only deal breaker is the bag needs to be able to be used in the rain/snow. I live in an all seasons climate and I live in a city where I am out a lot without a car so my bag will be exposed. So I will not carry a bag that can not be exposed to some rain/snow. So no exotics for me.


----------



## ElainePG

pdxhb said:


> Fiddly clasps are deal breakers for me! There may be some bag someday that I love enough to deal with a lock/latchy thing, but beyond turnlocks and the occasional snap, my usual decision would be to avoid.
> Cheap/flimsy linings are a deal breaker for me, too. Conversely I am a sucker for leather lining!!


Oh, yes, I hate fiddly clasps too. I only have one bag with a fiddly clasp: my Valentino tote. And I solved the problem by leaving the clasp permanently in the "off" position. But lesson learned: I won't buy a bag with a complicated clasp again! 
I love a leather lining, but I don't love the extra weight. So I'm happy to have bags with fabric linings... as long as they look well-made.


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> And here is my burgundy red (with coffee thermos for contrast).  Glad that I squeezed it in and can't wait to show off my Yellow!


Love this bag! The leather looks "chewey" and has such a nice shine to it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


Hrmmm… I love posts/questions like these because they make me think about what really matters to *me* in a purse.
The only real 'deal breaker' for me is dividers. . I can never remember which side what is in and end up having to look in both before finding whatever I'm looking for. Because I don't carry anything loose in my purse, my keys are the only thing that could be considered uncontained - and because they're the only thing, they're easy to find. Everything else that could be loose - lipsticks, aspirin, flossing sticks, small foundation stick, tissues, hand sanitizer, etc - goes in a pouch. 
I'm also not fond of zippers on totes… I just want to reach in, grab and go. However - when traveling - I use my LC Le Pliage Neo with it's very nice zipper. Because when traveling - you never know!


----------



## Cookiefiend

For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2



My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category! 



(First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmm… I love posts/questions like these because they make me think about what really matters to *me* in a purse.
> The only real 'deal breaker' for me is dividers. . I can never remember which side what is in and end up having to look in both before finding whatever I'm looking for. Because I don't carry anything loose in my purse, my keys are the only thing that could be considered uncontained - and because they're the only thing, they're easy to find. Everything else that could be loose - lipsticks, aspirin, flossing sticks, small foundation stick, tissues, hand sanitizer, etc - goes in a pouch.
> I'm also not fond of zippers on totes… I just want to reach in, grab and go. However - when traveling - I use my LC Le Pliage Neo with it's very nice zipper. Because when traveling - you never know!


That's a good point about having everything in pouches, and therefore the only "loose" item is your keys. I don't carry very much loose stuff in my bags, but the few things I do carry I used to put in pouches. A couple of years ago I stopped, because I felt as though the pouches were adding a bit of extraneous bulk and weight. But (again, I'm thinking of the Evelyne!) pouches for everything but keys would certainly be an option, if a bag doesn't have the sort of zipper I've always thought was non-negotiable.

I used to always buy bags with dividers... a palce for everything, and everything in its place!... but I agree with you that it's easy to forget what's where. Now I only have three bags with dividers: my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, my Fendi BTW, and my new Gucci Queen Margaret (the one with the big honking bee on it).


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> That's a good point about having everything in pouches, and therefore the only "loose" item is your keys. I don't carry very much loose stuff in my bags, but the few things I do carry I used to put in pouches. A couple of years ago I stopped, because I felt as though the pouches were adding a bit of extraneous bulk and weight. But (again, I'm thinking of the Evelyne!) pouches for everything but keys would certainly be an option, if a bag doesn't have the sort of zipper I've always thought was non-negotiable.
> 
> I used to always buy bags with dividers... a palce for everything, and everything in its place!... but I agree with you that it's easy to forget what's where. Now I only have three bags with dividers: my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, my Fendi BTW, and my new Gucci Queen Margaret (the one with the big honking bee on it).


I love (read LOVE) that big honking bee!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634
> 
> 
> My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category!
> View attachment 4332635
> 
> 
> (First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])


These look delicious ... I'm thinking of ripe fruit in the summertime!

Wasn't there a question in your mind about the H Drag last year? Were you concerned about the weight, or the handles? (Forgive me if I've remembered it wrong. So much goes on in this thread!)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I love (read LOVE) that big honking bee!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> These look delicious ... I'm thinking of ripe fruit in the summertime!
> 
> Wasn't there a question in your mind about the H Drag last year? Were you concerned about the weight, or the handles? (Forgive me if I've remembered it wrong. So much goes on in this thread!)


I adore both these bags - the colors are so gorgeous! The picture of the H doesn't really do it justice…. I should take another! 
This thread moves at blinding speed, I got way behind while on vacation! 
I haven't been concerned with the Drag, but I did ask questions last year about the LA bag - I was concerned the shoulder straps would be too short. I went ahead and purchased one based on some information I received, and well - I do wish they were a tad longer. It fits fine, and I can get it on my shoulder in just clothing (but not with a coat or jacket), but I'd like a little more drop. 
At my height, all of me is longer than 'standard' sizing. 
Signed the Jolly Green Giant's Sister


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I don’t know this scarf...is it new this season? I like the bold swaths of color.
> Ooh nice pen., I like that purple band in the middle if the red. Matches your scarf so well! what makes this ink so nice? What do you use? Cartridge or prefilled cartridges? I find the self-filled to not last nearly as long as the insert refills. Please write something to show it off? ( I’m still on the Shaeffer)


Hi essiedub,
Thank you for the scarf and pen love! The scarf is from the men’s line, I believe A/W 2017. I am using a prefilled cartridge in this pen. It does come with a cartridge if you prefer to fill your own. Here’s a pic of the cartridges and what I mean about the ink colour.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


Congratulations on your beautiful black tote! I like the flap top and the inside layout. I’m glad the caviar texture is good and you like the hardware. It sounds like it ticks all the boxes!


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> And here is my burgundy red (with coffee thermos for contrast).  Glad that I squeezed it in and can't wait to show off my Yellow!


I agree with @ElainePG the leather looks fabulous - chewy with a nice sheen.



Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634
> 
> 
> My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category!
> View attachment 4332635
> 
> (First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])


Cookiefiend, both of these bags are gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


Deal breakers for me include faux leather, heavy bags and too short strap drop.


----------



## southernbelle43

More bags said:


> Deal breakers for me include faux leather, heavy bags and too short strap drop.


For me its a middle zippered compartment that flops around s o that you have to move it every time you want to see on either side of it. And secondly a too narrow to opening,    argggggg.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I agree with @ElainePG the leather looks fabulous - chewy with a nice sheen.
> 
> 
> Cookiefiend, both of these bags are gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Ha! I'm usually pretty good about not shopping for my fantasy life, but there's something about shopping while traveling that makes me pitch all sense out the window. *OF COURSE I will spend all my days cavorting in front of historic monuments and eating only Michelin-starred fare and sipping lattes al fresco and dropping my dry-cleaning with the hotel valet. *When in reality, once I'm home, I spend my days at the office with a take-out sandwich and a slightly chipped Starbucks mug and my mornings wondering if I really have to iron this shirt. So I definitely understand the travel goggles.
> 
> And as a fellow silver-tone liver, I struggle with the gold hardware question as well. There are some bags that simply look better with gold hardware, so I'm happy to buy them that way, but some of my duplicates are just because of hardware and that feels a little silly. Can someone please make me a bag with interchangeable hardware?


I love your fantasy life!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634
> 
> 
> My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category!
> View attachment 4332635
> 
> 
> (First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])


Ooh, these are both stunning bags. I wouldn't kick either one out of my closet.



More bags said:


> I love your fantasy life!


I giggled aloud at that! I do too, of course, but I'm not nearly so glamorous IRL.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Annabel Lee said:


> Ooh, these are both stunning bags. I wouldn't kick either one out of my closet.
> 
> 
> I giggled aloud at that! I do too, of course, but I'm not nearly so glamorous IRL.


Thank you!
I had a giggle about your fantasy life too - I do the same when on vacay…. then come home to the real world filled with work, a muddy dog and the exercise equipment.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I had a giggle about your fantasy life too - I do the same when on vacay…. then come home to the real world filled with work, a muddy dog and the exercise equipment.


Which also sounds like fun


----------



## Annabel Lee

I forgot a dealbreaker--anything hard to maintain or something with known issues (LV vernis, I'm looking at you). .


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> That's a good point about having everything in pouches, and therefore the only "loose" item is your keys. I don't carry very much loose stuff in my bags, but the few things I do carry I used to put in pouches. A couple of years ago I stopped, because I felt as though the pouches were adding a bit of extraneous bulk and weight. But (again, I'm thinking of the Evelyne!) pouches for everything but keys would certainly be an option, if a bag doesn't have the sort of zipper I've always thought was non-negotiable.
> 
> I used to always buy bags with dividers... a palce for everything, and everything in its place!... but I agree with you that it's easy to forget what's where. Now I only have three bags with dividers: my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, my Fendi BTW, and my new Gucci Queen Margaret (the one with the big honking bee on it).


I’ve never gotten into the pouch thing either. They take up too much room. Plus other than happily using a small pouch for makeup and lotion (to protect against leakage) I don’t really carry enough to justify separate pouches. My purse is my “pouch”. Lol! 

So, I’m like you, I want a zip pocket and preferably also a slip pocket. Other than that, I want the bag open. 


More bags said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful black tote! I like the flap top and the inside layout. I’m glad the caviar texture is good and you like the hardware. It sounds like it ticks all the boxes!


Thank you! 


More bags said:


> Deal breakers for me include faux leather, heavy bags and too short strap drop.


oh yes!  I forgot about faux leather. That’s a definite no go.    Too short of a strap drop is another. I don’t like armpit bags. 

I can’t remement what I mentioned before but, I have to also add tiny bags, floppy / slouchy bags, bags with uncomfortable or difficult openings (this is the only reason I don’t have a Lady Dior), large or lots of logos, lots of hanging embellishments (fringe, charms, etc.), and thin straps that dig into my shoulder. 

And stylewise I just don’t like ultra ridgid, prim, divided section, arm / hand carry pocket books. (Not to be confused with less severe, ladylike, arm / hand carry bags that I find to be gorgeous) They look dated and they never seem to hold anything because of the super thin divided sections. Yet, they are usually large profile. Just not my thing at all. The last brand I saw making these was Prada several years ago. I can’t remember the last time I’ve seen one on tPF. 


Annabel Lee said:


> I forgot a dealbreaker--anything hard to maintain or something with known issues (LV vernis, I'm looking at you). .


 Yes. I used to enjoy the look of patent. Now I don’t enjoy the look and I’m not willing to have non black patent discolor over time. Or get the odd scuffs that can’t be removed.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> February Challenge
> 
> Color challenge - first wear of red WOC in February
> Fresh Focus February - first of 4 outfits, red WOC
> Rotating my pens - here's a bag-scarf-pen pic,
> 
> Chanel red lambskin WOC
> H Force Centrifuge
> Pilot Metropolitan Fountain Pen, using a fabulous blue/black ink
> 
> View attachment 4331668


Faaab!!! Fiercely beautiful!! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I was held up with work stuff (why do I have to be an adult??) so I was later than I wanted in getting my tote from the post office.
> 
> And, THIS is the condition of the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world???  So I’m going to wait til I get home to (fully) open it. This is ridiculous.





Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me. The caviar is softer than I had with my red 10c jumbo so I get durability without the plastic-y feel. And, the hardware is ruthenium so it’s not ultra shiny. I really prefer it being more low key.
> 
> The flap closures provide light security and open to divided sections in which my laptop fit perfectly! Also a zip section will keep my wallet secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332243
> View attachment 4332251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried about the back pocket but it’s much more roomy than I thought. It will fit my iPhone and travel documents. It will also fit both my and Mr. S’s iPhone X’s (here is his, I had to take the photo with mine. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, she came with a full set: box, bag, ribbon, flower, auth card, booker,
> Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!
> 
> Mr. S and I are going on a couple of vacations in March so she arrived just in time!!!


thank god it's not the other way around!!!  
Big congrats, dear! you deserved it and i hope you will enjoy it for many years to come!!


----------



## Annabel Lee

I carry one pouch, and it's more about not getting my wallet and bag dirty or scuffed than for organization. I always put my lipstick in it, and I'll often put my keys in it as well depending on the interior of the bag.

I've seen some really lovely designer SLGs that would work for this purpose, but mine are all airline/cosmetic company versions that I'm happy to throw in the wash when they get dirty and eventually throw out when they're too worn.



Sparkletastic said:


> Yes. I used to enjoy the look of patent. Now I don’t enjoy the look and I’m not willing to have non black patent discolor over time. Or get the odd scuffs that can’t be removed.


And FINGERPRINTS! I'm not a neat freak or one to fuss over every little imperfection, but the smudgy look of fingerprints all over patent leather just really drives me up a tree.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Annabel Lee said:


> I carry one pouch, and it's more about not getting my wallet and bag dirty or scuffed than for organization. I always put my lipstick in it, and I'll often put my keys in it as well depending on the interior of the bag.
> 
> I've seen some really lovely designer SLGs that would work for this purpose, but mine are all airline/cosmetic company versions that I'm happy to throw in the wash when they get dirty and eventually throw out when they're too worn.


+1 - just one pouch with lipstick and the previously mentioned items. Mine is just a cute pouch I found at Nordstrom with an adorable dog on the front.


----------



## whateve

I have one pouch. It's a cosmetic case/pencil case that holds all the miscellaneous small things I don't use often - eye drops, headache medicine, emery board, dental floss... The only small thing I don't put in there is my lip balm because I use that all the time.


----------



## ksuromax

for me a deal-breaker is heavy hw, , something fussy (H locks would drive me bonkers!), and the drawstring closure... just NO!


----------



## ksuromax

i am a big fan of pouches, so much easier to transfer my stuff from one bag to another! I have a lot of them, big brands, no brands, Kipling fabric ones...


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> i am a big fan of pouches, so much easier to transfer my stuff from one bag to another! I have a lot of them, big brands, no brands, Kipling fabric ones...


I have several Massacchesi Penelope midis that I use.  They are so soft,  they take up very little room, are lightweight and can be shaped  into any size handbag.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634
> 
> 
> My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category!
> View attachment 4332635
> 
> 
> (First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])


Simply Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

bellarusa said:


> And here is my burgundy red (with coffee thermos for contrast).  Glad that I squeezed it in and can't wait to show off my Yellow!


Gorgeous oxblood!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Faaab!!! Fiercely beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank god it's not the other way around!!!
> Big congrats, dear! you deserved it and i hope you will enjoy it for many years to come!!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkle, yay on the tote fitting the bill!! Finally the long search is over! You have one gorgeous bag!  And I’m so relieved to know it’s not been ‘harmed’ in the box at all.


----------



## msd_bags

My dealbreakers for bags:
1.  Contrast stitching.  I know some love it, but for me it just doesn’t work.  My Prada has a bit of it. At first I couldn’t put my finger on what I don’t like about it. I realized only later that it is the contrast stitching.

2.  Colored bags with black edge coating.  I’ve probably been spoiled by Massaccesi where edge coats are tone on tone.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend, your burgundy bags are amazing!!!


----------



## msd_bags

I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.

(“Stock photos” on my phone.)
Massaccesi midi Minerva.  


And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.



And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!



Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).


I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> 
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944


They are all beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

Rhl2987 said:


> I got the new one (reverse mono) and it's adorable. I also love my Petite Boîte Chapeau. Both newer from LV and bags I really couldn't resist! The new suitcase bag coming out is one that I know I'll be tempted by, but probably not enough to add to my collection.


I like the reverse mono Cannes a lot, especially since it comes with a strap. The Petite Boite Chapeau is adorable. I hope you show them here some time.


----------



## tenKrat

Dealbreakers for me are drawstring closures, faux leather, and really shiny gold hardware.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Simply Beautiful!



Thank you sweetie! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Cookiefiend, your burgundy bags are amazing!!!



Thank you very much! < hugs >


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944


Your oxblood Mulberrys are beautiful. So is your red cherry nappa Massaccesi.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> 
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944



Isn’t it funny how red can be ‘too red’? It’s so true though... Mr Cookie always looks at me like I’ve grown horns on my head when I say that! [emoji38]
Love your Mulberrys - such marvelous leather! 
I’ve looked at the LC pouches many times - do you like them? Do they wear well?


----------



## tenKrat

Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634


I remember this Hermès from last year.  Or was it two years ago?


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> What colour is your kelly cut? I bought one a few years back (in Paris so it was ‘cheap’) and I finally used it for the first time last year. I actually find it works casually with jeans and does not have to be an evening bag - I use twillies to make it more casual. I agree on the jige - wanted one but so many people I know that have owned said it did not work for them so I decided to not get. I think the kelly pouchette is the perfect clutch.


It is natural sable with PHW, so almost like a light tan-yellow. It's interesting because it kind of looks funny with my skin tone. It's really beautiful but just not super usable. My husband thinks it looks nice and that is partially why I bought it. He never likes H bags. Plus, it was purchased on our honeymoon so it was a nice memory of the trip. I think it could work well casually but I scared of the color and it's my only swift bag so I'm also nervous about that leather a bit. I've tried to rehome it a few times. I know I could and should just use and enjoy it but I don't get the opportunity to take it out. It's a really special bag/clutch. My jige was in Rose Jaipur. Bad decision. If it was gold I think I would have used it regularly, or even black. But I got the RJ and tired of it quickly.

I think the KP is so cute but I'm also scared I wouldn't be able to use/love that! Maybe the shape, if carried open, could be a bit more casual! What color is your KC?


----------



## Rhl2987

Annabel Lee said:


> I adore the Medor clutch. Do you have one yet after rehoming the Jige? There are a few Hermes items that are perpetually on my wishlist--it's the Medor, the Constance, a larger Bolide and a larger Lindy. But as much as I like them, I have yet to find them in a color I really need and love, and I find Hermes intimidating enough that my efforts to find them have all been really limited.
> 
> I bet the Kelly Cut is beautiful. I hope you either find a way to use it or get a really good price for it if you wind up selling.


I do not have a Medor! I am tall and they stopped making the larger/longer size, so I found the currently available size a little bit short for what I was looking for in a handheld. It is very pretty though and I bet I would use it more than my Kelly Cut if I got the right color!

I am a fan of the new Bolide 1923 and the Lindy. I think that the right color combo would be very usable for everyday! I'm all about everyday bags or just bags that I will reach for regardless of their "purpose." For example, a pink ostrich Kelly is probably not an everyday bag but I bought it intending to use it for that purpose. Grocery store outings, going to the mall, taking my baby to the zoo someday, you name it. I want to be able to use my things whenever it will bring me joy!

You can find a lot of those bags online if you just peruse the website occasionally or look at the Hermes thread with online finds. I think it would be a great purchase if you can find something that is right for you in the right color! And, if you have a store nearby you should absolutely go in and inquire about these bags. It may be easier than you think!



ElainePG said:


> Yup, there's going to be a price increase on everything... including scarves.  It hasn't hit yet (I just checked the H site) but those in the know on tPF have said it's just around the corner.
> 
> I don't care for any of the scarves in the new season, so it hasn't affected me ... yet. But there's always the F/W19 season, which begins to show in the summer. I'm going to have to be droolingly smitten with one of the new designs to pay over $400 for a 90cm square of silk!


I agree! I had the Equateur on my wishlist because it comes in this gorgeous mint green that I've never seen in a Hermes scarf, but now I just hope I don't get the call about that anytime soon. I would never spend this kind of money outside of H but H is seriously addicting and has lovers under a spell! I guess the positive is that I've had pretty good luck rehoming the things that I no longer love which helps with purchasing the things that I find and do love!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> Hi essiedub,
> Thank you for the scarf and pen love! The scarf is from the men’s line, I believe A/W 2017. I am using a prefilled cartridge in this pen. It does come with a cartridge if you prefer to fill your own. Here’s a pic of the cartridges and what I mean about the ink colour.
> View attachment 4332660


You have pretty handwriting!


----------



## Rhl2987

tenKrat said:


> I like the reverse mono Cannes a lot, especially since it comes with a strap. The Petite Boite Chapeau is adorable. I hope you show them here some time.


I definitely will! I find it so hard to rotate with even the few bags that I have, so I am in awe of you ladies who do a great job with this! I suppose it is because I don't use a bag during the week when I'm in class. I just use a backpack. If I used a bag daily they'd be rotated more!


----------



## Rhl2987

Does anyone here with a penchant for jewelry have a love of VCA? I'm putting together my jewelry wishlist (which already has upgraded studs and a rose gold watch - either Patek or Rolex, likely preloved), and I'm wondering what anyone else might be able to share with VCA knowledge. I'm also doing plenty of research in the VCA thread 

Also wondering about upgrading my studs. I currently have studs that are about .75 ctw per ear. And I'm looking to upgrade to just over 1 ctw per ear. Would that even make a difference or should I just keep my current ones for now until I'm able to go a bit larger?


----------



## Cookiefiend

tenKrat said:


> I remember this Hermès from last year.  Or was it two years ago?



Just last year [emoji253] Still love it!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> It is natural sable with PHW, so almost like a light tan-yellow. It's interesting because it kind of looks funny with my skin tone. It's really beautiful but just not super usable. My husband thinks it looks nice and that is partially why I bought it. He never likes H bags. Plus, it was purchased on our honeymoon so it was a nice memory of the trip. I think it could work well casually but I scared of the color and it's my only swift bag so I'm also nervous about that leather a bit. I've tried to rehome it a few times. I know I could and should just use and enjoy it but I don't get the opportunity to take it out. It's a really special bag/clutch. My jige was in Rose Jaipur. Bad decision. If it was gold I think I would have used it regularly, or even black. But I got the RJ and tired of it quickly.
> 
> I think the KP is so cute but I'm also scared I wouldn't be able to use/love that! Maybe the shape, if carried open, could be a bit more casual! What color is your KC?


Oh that is tough when it was a memorable purchase. Sable is gorgeous. Mine is swift too and it scares me to use but it seems fine in small bags. Mine is blue st cyr - medium to light blue. I find it works for all seasons with a different twilly. 
Yes try with the straps hanging down that can also make it look more causual and less fussy.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Does anyone here with a penchant for jewelry have a love of VCA? I'm putting together my jewelry wishlist (which already has upgraded studs and a rose gold watch - either Patek or Rolex, likely preloved), and I'm wondering what anyone else might be able to share with VCA knowledge. I'm also doing plenty of research in the VCA thread
> 
> Also wondering about upgrading my studs. I currently have studs that are about .75 ctw per ear. And I'm looking to upgrade to just over 1 ctw per ear. Would that even make a difference or should I just keep my current ones for now until I'm able to go a bit larger?



Head over to the VCA forum the woman there are so knowledgeable and kind. 
But watch out I got into VCA a year and a half ago and already have 4 pieces and a gazzilon more I want to buy. My DH seems to prefer me purchasing jewelry over bags. I have a gold Rolex but I never wear it, I find it too flashy. Whereas most folks have no idea what my diamond peeled clover costs. VCA feels under the radar for me since it seems only people who own it know what it is. 
I would personally wait to upgrade you diamond earrings. 1ct from 0.75 will barely be noticeable, but it depends how big you would be comfortable going - size wise.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634
> 
> 
> My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category!
> View attachment 4332635
> 
> 
> (First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])


The leather on the drag is gorgeous. Do you use the bag for work or as a tote? What does the inside look like?


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Head over to the VCA forum the woman there are so knowledgeable and kind.
> But watch out I got into VCA a year and a half ago and already have 4 pieces and a gazzilon more I want to buy. My DH seems to prefer me purchasing jewelry over bags. I have a gold Rolex but I never wear it, I find it too flashy. Whereas most folks have no idea what my diamond peeled clover costs. VCA feels under the radar for me since it seems only people who own it know what it is.
> I would personally wait to upgrade you diamond earrings. 1ct from 0.75 will barely be noticeable, but it depends how big you would be comfortable going - size wise.


I appreciate your suggestions! Thank you! And that is very good to know about your Rolex. It's true. Nearly everyone knows Rolex so people would know what they're looking at when they saw my watch, and some may ogle. I think a Patek is so streamlined and classic looking that it would not stand out nearly as much. And not as many people would recognize a Calatrava. 

I completely agree with you on the earrings. I love mine and think I will wait. The prices were so much lower when my Mom bought me my first pair! 

And, yes, I can see myself falling down that rabbit-hole with VCA. I may have already started with the VA letterwood earrings because letterwood is going to be discontinued, they were the only pair left in the US, and I found a lovely SA who is going to try to find me the matching 5 motif bracelet. From there, I will see if these are truly everyday wear pieces for me and I think they will be a lovely complement to my watch.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Oh that is tough when it was a memorable purchase. Sable is gorgeous. Mine is swift too and it scares me to use but it seems fine in small bags. Mine is blue st cyr - medium to light blue. I find it works for all seasons with a different twilly.
> Yes try with the straps hanging down that can also make it look more causual and less fussy.


May I see a picture of yours with the twilly? I think I need to try that look on the bag. Yes, I actually would never do up the straps and it helps with the casual look!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

msd_bags said:


> My dealbreakers for bags:
> 1.  Contrast stitching.  I know some love it, but for me it just doesn’t work.  My Prada has a bit of it. At first I couldn’t put my finger on what I don’t like about it. I realized only later that it is the contrast stitching.
> 
> 2.  Colored bags with black edge coating.  I’ve probably been spoiled by Massaccesi where edge coats are tone on tone.


I love point number two! I think non-matching black edge paint makes a bag look cheap. Other than that though, I don't have many deal-breakers, except maybe bags that are too heavy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I adore both these bags - the colors are so gorgeous! The picture of the H doesn't really do it justice…. I should take another!
> This thread moves at blinding speed, I got way behind while on vacation!
> I haven't been concerned with the Drag, but *I did ask questions last year about the LA bag - I was concerned the shoulder straps would be too short. *I went ahead and purchased one based on some information I received, and well - I do wish they were a tad longer. It fits fine, and I can get it on my shoulder in just clothing (but not with a coat or jacket), but I'd like a little more drop.
> *At my height, all of me is longer than 'standard' sizing.
> Signed the Jolly Green Giant's Sister*


Just did a search for the LA bag, and sure enough... I can see where the shoulder straps would be a problem with a coat or a jacket. Even for someone MY height!
Signed the Keebler Elf's Sister


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> i am a big fan of pouches, so much easier to transfer my stuff from one bag to another! *I have a lot of them*, big brands, no brands, Kipling fabric ones...


And don't forget that new one from New Zealand, with that beautiful blue bird on it!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love point number two! I think non-matching black edge paint makes a bag look cheap. Other than that though, I don't have many deal-breakers, *except maybe bags that are too heavy!*


Oh, yes... that's an important one for me, too. I wish store and designer sites would post bag weight routinely, the way they post dimensions. Nordstrom often does, but they're practically the only one.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> 
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944


These are great bags and accessories msd!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> 
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944


This is a lovely red & burgundy collection. What a shame that there were no takers on your MJ bag. How big is the regular size 54? I didn't think it was THAT big...

ETA: Nevermind. I just looked it up. 14" wide. Yes, that is pretty big. My "Mini" is 11.5" wide, which certainly isn't teensy, it's just a good everyday size. 14" in such a stiff leather, especially in Flame Red... yup, I can see why you'd want to rehome it.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> You have pretty handwriting!



Aww, thanks so much sweetie!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> I carry one pouch, and it's more about not getting my wallet and bag dirty or scuffed than for organization. I always put my lipstick in it, and I'll often put my keys in it as well depending on the interior of the bag.
> 
> I've seen some really lovely designer SLGs that would work for this purpose, but mine are all airline/cosmetic company versions that I'm happy to throw in the wash when they get dirty and eventually throw out when they're too worn.
> 
> 
> And FINGERPRINTS! I'm not a neat freak or one to fuss over every little imperfection, but the smudgy look of fingerprints all over patent leather just really drives me up a tree.


Yea. I’m just not motivated to have lots of pouches either. I only have them to protect against items that leak and stain. 

And OMG yes fingerprints!  I can’t STAND them. 


Cookiefiend said:


> +1 - just one pouch with lipstick and the previously mentioned items. Mine is just a cute pouch I found at Nordstrom with an adorable dog on the front.


Love it. Mine is a vintage Dior pouch with multi colored ribbons on it. I got it on eBay for nothing. Lol! 


ksuromax said:


> for me a deal-breaker is heavy hw, , something fussy (H locks would drive me bonkers!), and the drawstring closure... just NO!


Yea. I’m just not into fussy bags. Fussy locks. Fussy danglies. Fussy straps. I’m not going to do it. I don’t like it visually and I don’t like it practically. 


ksuromax said:


> i am a big fan of pouches, so much easier to transfer my stuff from one bag to another! I have a lot of them, big brands, no brands, Kipling fabric ones...


Yea, but you tend to wear unstructured bags. So, the pouches make a lot of sense. In a more structured bag, items are “right there” so pouches just add unnecessary weight and bulk unless the structured bags are very large. 


msd_bags said:


> Sparkle, yay on the tote fitting the bill!! Finally the long search is over! You have one gorgeous bag!  And I’m so relieved to know it’s not been ‘harmed’ in the box at all.


Thank you!!!


msd_bags said:


> My dealbreakers for bags:
> 1.  Contrast stitching.  I know some love it, but for me it just doesn’t work.  My Prada has a bit of it. At first I couldn’t put my finger on what I don’t like about it. I realized only later that it is the contrast stitching.
> 
> 2.  Colored bags with black edge coating.  I’ve probably been spoiled by Massaccesi where edge coats are tone on tone.


Yeeeeesssssssss to both of these!!! I hate contrast stitching. I try to like it.  Particularly on Fendi Selleria bags. I just can’t. 

And, I won’t ever buy a bag with black edge coating...unless it’s black. Lol! 


msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> 
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944


Love your red bags!!!! And I don’t usually like bag charms but your puff is super adorable. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Isn’t it funny how red can be ‘too red’? It’s so true though... Mr Cookie always looks at me like I’ve grown horns on my head when I say that! [emoji38]
> Love your Mulberrys - such marvelous leather!
> I’ve looked at the LC pouches many times - do you like them? Do they wear well?


See... I don’t think red can be too red. I want my red bags to be pure, stop sign, cherry, lipstick, in your face red!!!!  


Rhl2987 said:


> Does anyone here with a penchant for jewelry have a love of VCA? I'm putting together my jewelry wishlist (which already has upgraded studs and a rose gold watch - either Patek or Rolex, likely preloved), and I'm wondering what anyone else might be able to share with VCA knowledge. I'm also doing plenty of research in the VCA thread
> 
> Also wondering about upgrading my studs. I currently have studs that are about .75 ctw per ear. And I'm looking to upgrade to just over 1 ctw per ear. Would that even make a difference or should I just keep my current ones for now until I'm able to go a bit larger?


Just my two cents...for the same price you can get exquisite non branded items with beautiful diamonds or other precious stones. Unless you really love the VCA design and have to have it, I find that working with a trusted jeweler yields more unique pieces at equal or even higher quality.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Aww, thanks so much sweetie!


I agree. Beautiful penmanship


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> 
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944


  you Mulbs/oxblood are


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634
> 
> 
> My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category!
> View attachment 4332635
> 
> 
> (First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])


Ooh me likey that Mulberry tote! the  mulberry tree pinpoints ade so cute; the leather looms smooshy, and the color is pretty..a different neutral, not black or cognac... very nice! Wont tou lost a modeling shot? Pretty please?


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Hi essiedub,
> Thank you for the scarf and pen love! The scarf is from the men’s line, I believe A/W 2017. I am using a prefilled cartridge in this pen. It does come with a cartridge if you prefer to fill your own. Here’s a pic of the cartridges and what I mean about the ink colour.
> View attachment 4332660



Oh yes! I like that blue black.thanks for indulging me *morebags*! Apparently there are ink enthusiasts out there that like certain colors in certain brands for certain types of paper  OMG.  I’m just happy that I am actively using my fountain pens again!   I think you asked about how I carry my pen. This is just a cheapy velvet pen sleeve that is low profile. I have other leather ones that just add bulk and weight.  Here she is with my calendar (yes, still paper) and notebook inside this red  H cover, which I switched to  for “red” month.  And finally,  one of my red bags, the Dior le Trente. I like its profile but it is annoying digging for things. I should put the little loose things into smaller pouches..as I have a zillion SLGs. I think putting SLGs into use needs to be one of my goals for the year. Next week


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Oh yes! I like that blue black.thanks for indulging me *morebags*! Apparently there are ink enthusiasts out there that like certain colors in certain brands for certain types of paper  OMG.  I’m just happy that I am actively using my fountain pens again!   I think you asked about how I carry my pen. This is just a cheapy velvet pen sleeve that is low profile. I have other leather ones that just add bulk and weight.  Here she is with my calendar (yes, still paper) and notebook inside this red  H cover, which I switched to  for “red” month.  And finally,  one of my red bags, the Dior le Trente. I like its profile but it is annoying digging for things. I should put the little loose things into smaller pouches..as I have a zillion SLGs. I think putting SLGs into use needs to be one of my goals for the year. Next week
> 
> View attachment 4333134


OMG! I used to have a Dior Le Trente! Is yours pinkish? Mine had more brown undertones to the red which didn’t work as well for me. But I loved the bag!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

What do you all do for phone cases? I mentioned that Mr. S and I got new phones last July.

I am *not* a gadget gal. I want what I need to function well. But, I’m not excited about tech items. So, when I got my ridiculously expensive iPhone X (they should be shot for charging this much for a phone), I picked up a $3 case from WalMart.  After 7ish months it looked horrendous so I was forced to get a real case. Aaaaannnnd, I picked a super pretty pink one with sparkles for $25. 

Prior to buying this case (that I adore) I looked to see if there were amazing cases from handbag brands I love. But, I was underwhelmed by the look and overwhelmed by the kooky pricing.

What do you use? Did I miss something fun? I’m also curious about laptop cases / sleeves / skins / covers.  So please share!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Oh yes! I like that blue black.thanks for indulging me *morebags*! Apparently there are ink enthusiasts out there that like certain colors in certain brands for certain types of paper  OMG.  I’m just happy that I am actively using my fountain pens again!   I think you asked about how I carry my pen. This is just a cheapy velvet pen sleeve that is low profile. I have other leather ones that just add bulk and weight.  Here she is with my calendar (yes, still paper) and notebook inside this red  H cover, which I switched to  for “red” month.  And finally,  one of my red bags, the Dior le Trente. I like its profile but it is annoying digging for things. I should put the little loose things into smaller pouches..as I have a zillion SLGs. I think putting SLGs into use needs to be one of my goals for the year. Next week
> 
> View attachment 4333134


First, your Dior Le Trent is gorgeous! I understand what you mean about the lightweight pen sleeve. I am intrigued by your calendar, what’s the H cover called? I like the slim size. I have two different sizes of H Ulysse notebook covers, rouge garance and rubis. I am currently using a Leuchtturm 1917 for my Bullet Journal. Awesome goal to use your SLGs more often!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I have several Massacchesi Penelope midis that I use.  They are so soft,  they take up very little room, are lightweight and can be shaped  into any size handbag.


Same strategy here! I am so glad I discovered how light and easy the Penelope Midis are - makes changing bags a breeze.



msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> 
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944


All of these!
I need to get my red family out of their sleepers one of these days for some photos - but I am pretty sure they outnumber any other color in my collection. Cannot go wrong with these beauties; and of course total Mulberry love!


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks for all the red bag love ladies!!! I have let go of 2 red Longchamp bags - 1 Cuir (leather) and 1 Neo (nylon) from last year.



Sparkletastic said:


> See... I don’t think red can be too red. I want my red bags to be pure, stop sign, cherry, lipstick, in your face red!!!!


The MJ bag is only too red for me because of the hardware, it is too yellow gold!!  Otherwise I like the redness of the leather. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Isn’t it funny how red can be ‘too red’? It’s so true though... Mr Cookie always looks at me like I’ve grown horns on my head when I say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Mulberrys - such marvelous leather!
> I’ve looked at the LC pouches many times - do you like them? Do they wear well?


The Longchamp pouch wears well.  Although truth be told, I don't like Foulonne leather because it is a bit plasticky (but wears like iron).  I have not held a Chanel caviar, but Foulonne might be "similar" in that sense when I read of caviar having a plastic feel.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> What do you all do for phone cases? I mentioned that Mr. S and I got new phones last July.
> 
> I am *not* a gadget gal. I want what I need to function well. But, I’m not excited about tech items. So, when I got my ridiculously expensive iPhone X (they should be shot for charging this much for a phone), I picked up a $3 case from WalMart.  After 7ish months it looked horrendous so I was forced to get a real case. Aaaaannnnd, I picked a super pretty pink one with sparkles for $25.
> 
> Prior to buying this case (that I adore) I looked to see if there were amazing cases from handbag brands I love. But, I was underwhelmed by the look and overwhelmed by the kooky pricing.
> 
> What do you use? Did I miss something fun? I’m also curious about laptop cases / sleeves / skins / covers.  So please share!


I don't use a phone cover. I like keeping it slim so it fits easily in my bags. Plus the fingerprint thing I use to unlock the phone is on the back.
I have a cover for my tablet that I only use when we travel. It was made by Brookstone. It zips around. I just find it easier to use the tablet when it isn't in a cover.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Does anyone here with a penchant for jewelry have a love of VCA? I'm putting together my jewelry wishlist (which already has upgraded studs and a rose gold watch - either Patek or Rolex, likely preloved), and I'm wondering what anyone else might be able to share with VCA knowledge. I'm also doing plenty of research in the VCA thread
> 
> Also wondering about upgrading my studs. I currently have studs that are about .75 ctw per ear. And I'm looking to upgrade to just over 1 ctw per ear. Would that even make a difference or should I just keep my current ones for now until I'm able to go a bit larger?


Babies like to grab at any kind of sparkle or dangling thing like a necklace. The bigger the earrings the more for baby to grab. Just something to think about.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> What do you all do for phone cases? I mentioned that Mr. S and I got new phones last July.
> 
> I am *not* a gadget gal. I want what I need to function well. But, I’m not excited about tech items. So, when I got my ridiculously expensive iPhone X (they should be shot for charging this much for a phone), I picked up a $3 case from WalMart.  After 7ish months it looked horrendous so I was forced to get a real case. Aaaaannnnd, I picked a super pretty pink one with sparkles for $25.
> 
> Prior to buying this case (that I adore) I looked to see if there were amazing cases from handbag brands I love. But, I was underwhelmed by the look and overwhelmed by the kooky pricing.
> 
> What do you use? Did I miss something fun? I’m also curious about laptop cases / sleeves / skins / covers.  So please share!



I have 2 cases for my iPhone 8 Plus.  One is the leather one from Gigi NY that can be personalized with up to 3 letters.  The other one is a silicone case from Apple.

For my Microsoft Surface Go (10.5”) I use a sleeve from a brand called Incipio.  It’s a bit too compact for all the accessories (USB C hub, Surface mouse, chargers) and it has no handles so I ordered from a local online store a Case Logic 11.6” laptop bag.  Still waiting for it.  Hope it will not be too masculine looking.  In the meantime, I recently bought a Japanese brand small nylon bag with long strap, same brand as my one and only backpack.  It actually looks nice but the depth is a bit much for just a tablet/laptop.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Babies like to grab at any kind of sparkle or dangling thing like a necklace. The bigger the earrings the more for baby to grab. Just something to think about.



I gave up all my jewelry when I got DD. I took off everything even the ring so it wouldn’t accidentally scratch her. I also didn’t want her to pull and rip anything out of my body. Babies have extremely sticky and powerful fingers. [emoji28]


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. Beautiful penmanship


Thank you Sparkletastic!


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Ooh me likey that Mulberry tote! the  mulberry tree pinpoints ade so cute; the leather looms smooshy, and the color is pretty..a different neutral, not black or cognac... very nice! Wont tou lost a modeling shot? Pretty please?



The leather is amazing and the tree adds a very discreet interest to the bag - I’m so glad you like it! 
Here are a couple mod shots - please excuse my workout clothes! [emoji38]


----------



## muchstuff

bellarusa said:


> And here is my burgundy red (with coffee thermos for contrast).  Glad that I squeezed it in and can't wait to show off my Yellow!



Excuse my ignorance but what designer is this? Fab leather!


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> The leather on the drag is gorgeous. Do you use the bag for work or as a tote? What does the inside look like?



I use the bag for everything - it comes to work with me, shopping, to dinner - pretty much anywhere. It is arm carry though so if I need to be hands free, I probably wouldn’t carry it then... or like to a ball field or sports event. 
It’s lined in chèvre, same color - Rouge H [emoji173]️


----------



## Annabel Lee

Rhl2987 said:


> I do not have a Medor! I am tall and they stopped making the larger/longer size, so I found the currently available size a little bit short for what I was looking for in a handheld. It is very pretty though and I bet I would use it more than my Kelly Cut if I got the right color!
> 
> I am a fan of the new Bolide 1923 and the Lindy. I think that the right color combo would be very usable for everyday! I'm all about everyday bags or just bags that I will reach for regardless of their "purpose." For example, a pink ostrich Kelly is probably not an everyday bag but I bought it intending to use it for that purpose. Grocery store outings, going to the mall, taking my baby to the zoo someday, you name it. I want to be able to use my things whenever it will bring me joy!
> 
> You can find a lot of those bags online if you just peruse the website occasionally or look at the Hermes thread with online finds. I think it would be a great purchase if you can find something that is right for you in the right color! And, if you have a store nearby you should absolutely go in and inquire about these bags. It may be easier than you think!
> 
> 
> I agree! I had the Equateur on my wishlist because it comes in this gorgeous mint green that I've never seen in a Hermes scarf, but now I just hope I don't get the call about that anytime soon. I would never spend this kind of money outside of H but H is seriously addicting and has lovers under a spell! I guess the positive is that I've had pretty good luck rehoming the things that I no longer love which helps with purchasing the things that I find and do love!



Thanks, you're right, I need to bite the bullet and just go in. I don't have a store near me, but I travel fairly frequently to areas that do have a store. I also worry about sizing because I'm tall, and I want my bags to look proportionate on me. So I think I need that in-store research before I can buy online--otherwise I'd be returning a lot. 

And like you, I'm all about using my items for every day--it doesn't make sense to spend that kind of money on things I won't use!



Sparkletastic said:


> What do you all do for phone cases? I mentioned that Mr. S and I got new phones last July.
> 
> I am *not* a gadget gal. I want what I need to function well. But, I’m not excited about tech items. So, when I got my ridiculously expensive iPhone X (they should be shot for charging this much for a phone), I picked up a $3 case from WalMart.  After 7ish months it looked horrendous so I was forced to get a real case. Aaaaannnnd, I picked a super pretty pink one with sparkles for $25.
> 
> Prior to buying this case (that I adore) I looked to see if there were amazing cases from handbag brands I love. But, I was underwhelmed by the look and overwhelmed by the kooky pricing.
> 
> What do you use? Did I miss something fun? I’m also curious about laptop cases / sleeves / skins / covers.  So please share!


I've had good luck finding pretty and interesting cases on Etsy. There's a huge selection there.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I used to have a Dior Le Trente! Is yours pinkish? Mine had more brown undertones to the red which didn’t work as well for me. But I loved the bag!!!!


 
Not pinkish nor with brown undertone.  It is a pretty pure red. Definitely one of the more unique shapes..and that silky lambskin


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> The MJ bag is only too red for me because of the hardware, it is too yellow gold!!  Otherwise I like the redness of the leather.
> 
> The Longchamp pouch wears well.  Although truth be told, I don't like Foulonne leather because it is a bit plasticky (but wears like iron).  I have not held a Chanel caviar, but Foulonne might be "similar" in that sense when I read of caviar having a plastic feel.


It’s funny, all of my yg jewelry (except for one 14k tru color piece) is 18k. So, it’s all very yellow which looks good against my skin color / tone.  But, bright hardware is difficult for me to love which doesn’t make sense. 

My Prada bags have deep yellow hardware. And, I agree, having that on my fire engine red bag is intense. Even moreseo on my Prada black dome bag which is one reason I sold it. But, I kinda miss it. I like deep gold hw, I just don’t reach for bags often when they have it. 

Also, on the Chanel caviar. I read that it matters what year the caviar is manufactured. And, now I’m a believer. My red caviar flap felt straight up like plastic so it had to go. But, the caviar on my new (to me) tote is more like traditional pebbled leather - just more textured.

Despite owning a few Chanels I’m not vested enough in the brand to keep visiting boutiques and testing caviars. Plus I refuse to pay the highway robbery prices for new Chanel when I feel the quality is declining. I kind of had to luck up on the right caviar. So, could it be that different Foulonne leather bags may have different textures?


Annabel Lee said:


> Thanks, you're right, I need to bite the bullet and just go in. I don't have a store near me, but I travel fairly frequently to areas that do have a store. I also worry about sizing because I'm tall, and I want my bags to look proportionate on me. So I think I need that in-store research before I can buy online--otherwise I'd be returning a lot.
> 
> And like you, I'm all about using my items for every day--it doesn't make sense to spend that kind of money on things I won't use!
> 
> 
> I've had good luck finding pretty and interesting cases on Etsy. There's a huge selection there.


I’m right there with you that I have to wear all my bags all the time. Like you said, they’re too expensive to be museum pieces.  Plus I bought them precisely because they made my heart go pitty pat. So, I need them with me making me happy.

Thanks for the idea about Etsy!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what designer is this? Fab leather!


My guess is Coach. I can't remember the name of the style but it came out last year and is already retired.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> The leather is amazing and the tree adds a very discreet interest to the bag - I’m so glad you like it!
> Here are a couple mod shots - please excuse my workout clothes! [emoji38]
> View attachment 4333364
> 
> View attachment 4333365


Fabulous mod pics!


----------



## bellarusa

muchstuff said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what designer is this? Fab leather!



You are gonna laugh about this - it is a Coach but I wanted to give you bag name too and could not remember it to save my life.  I finally got it after I searched it by the style number.  It is a really nice bag.  My laptop fits into it and a detachable smaller handbag comes with it.  I love how you can buckle the smaller bag into the bigger bag and creates a cool contrast.  You can read more about it here.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> What do you all do for phone cases? I mentioned that Mr. S and I got new phones last July.
> 
> I am *not* a gadget gal. I want what I need to function well. But, I’m not excited about tech items. So, when I got my ridiculously expensive iPhone X (they should be shot for charging this much for a phone), I picked up a $3 case from WalMart.  After 7ish months it looked horrendous so I was forced to get a real case. Aaaaannnnd, I picked a super pretty pink one with sparkles for $25.
> 
> Prior to buying this case (that I adore) I looked to see if there were amazing cases from handbag brands I love. But, I was underwhelmed by the look and overwhelmed by the kooky pricing.
> 
> What do you use? Did I miss something fun? I’m also curious about laptop cases / sleeves / skins / covers.  So please share!


I just use the simple and sleek iPhone cases from Apple. I have the rubber one in blush pink, which is a color I'm loving right now (in small doses). It has worn really well and looked brand new for a longtime. I've used other brands in the past but anything with small pieces on it will get worn or the small parts will come off and then it doesn't look nice anymore. I'm a fan of streamlined. I have a case on my MacBook Pro that I got on Amazon and it is so cheap the whole thing is cracked already. The laptop is still in fine shape though. But once the plastic breaks, it is sharp and can hurt you, so be careful of that if you ever get anything in plastic!


----------



## bellarusa

whateve said:


> My guess is Coach. I can't remember the name of the style but it came out last year and is already retired.



Yup - and I can't believe it is already retired.  It's such a cool bag and it works (the small inside the big bag concept).   I remember also eyeing the colorblock one but didn't pull the trigger on it.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s funny, all of my yg jewelry (except for one 14k tru color piece) is 18k. So, it’s all very yellow which looks good against my skin color / tone.  But, bright hardware is difficult for me to love which doesn’t make sense.
> 
> My Prada bags have deep yellow hardware. And, I agree, having that on my fire engine red bag is intense. Even moreseo on my Prada black dome bag which is one reason I sold it. But, I kinda miss it. I like deep gold hw, I just don’t reach for bags often when they have it.
> 
> Also, on the Chanel caviar. I read that it matters what year the caviar is manufactured. And, now I’m a believer. My red caviar flap felt straight up like plastic so it had to go. But, the caviar on my new (to me) tote is more like traditional pebbled leather - just more textured.
> 
> Despite owning a few Chanels I’m not vested enough in the brand to keep visiting boutiques and testing caviars. Plus I refuse to pay the highway robbery prices for new Chanel when I feel the quality is declining. I kind of had to luck up on the right caviar. So, could it be that different Foulonne leather bags may have different textures?
> I’m right there with you that I have to wear all my bags all the time. Like you said, they’re too expensive to be museum pieces.  Plus I bought them precisely because they made my heart go pitty pat. So, I need them with me making me happy.
> 
> Thanks for the idea about Etsy!


I agree with you on the leathers. My longchamp is veau Foulonne and does not feel the least bit plasticy . Just like small pebbled leather.


----------



## dcooney4

My no go for bags is weight or floppiness . With that said I decided to rehome my points purchase to a friend. It was a color I love but it would not stand on it’s own. That and the gold hardware didn’t work with my coats either.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellarusa said:


> You are gonna laugh about this - it is a Coach but I wanted to give you bag name too and could not remember it to save my life.  I finally got it after I searched it by the style number.  It is a really nice bag.  My laptop fits into it and a detachable smaller handbag comes with it.  I love how you can buckle the smaller bag into the bigger bag and creates a cool contrast.  You can read more about it here.
> 
> View attachment 4333513


Very cool!


Rhl2987 said:


> I just use the simple and sleek iPhone cases from Apple. I have the rubber one in blush pink, which is a color I'm loving right now (in small doses). It has worn really well and looked brand new for a longtime. I've used other brands in the past but anything with small pieces on it will get worn or the small parts will come off and then it doesn't look nice anymore. I'm a fan of streamlined. I have a case on my MacBook Pro that I got on Amazon and it is so cheap the whole thing is cracked already. The laptop is still in fine shape though. But once the plastic breaks, it is sharp and can hurt you, so be careful of that if you ever get anything in plastic!


In case you haven’t figured it out I’m a big 5 year old. lol!  So the case I picked out is of course - fit for a 5 year old...well if 5 year olds carried phones. 
I took a pic of it on my blanket. It’s unseasonably cold here so, I’m working from home, in my Hello Kitty pj’s and fuzzy Hello Kitty socks, with the fireplace going and the world’s biggest cup of hot tea in my Star Trek mug. Yes, I live a glamorous life! 

Meanwhile. Remember, I’m dipping my toes (pun intended) into buying premier designer shoes?? I tried the YSL Tributes and I’m wondering if the first 2 pair I purchased and returned were fake because I then got a pair that are new (but heavily discounted) that didn’t feel like cement on the bottom and are actually quite comfy. So, I kept those. Classy retired stripper r us! Lol!

Then I bought a pair of preloved that were supposed to have a few scratches and scuffs. The price was low enough that I figured, I’ll just deep clean them and take them to the cobbler for polishing and touch up and they’ll be good as new. They were listed as in very good condition (this was repeated in the description) with pics that showed a few scuffs and came from what seemed to be a professional reseller. No problem.

Well... they arrived and wow!  They were basically trash. Look at a couple of the pictures I took to send to eBay. (I took 12 photos. All showing individual signs of damaged, torn, or splitting leather.)  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I contacted the seller for a refund and attached the photos. This cuckoo nut proceeded to be aggressively argumentative.  She literally sent me a flurry of 14 increasingly shrill messages (to which I stopped responding after the first two) in less than two hours shrieking at me about how she wasn’t going to take the return and there was nothing wrong with the shoes. Luckily eBay stepped in and issued my refund. I hope she quickly sends me a label so I can return them to her.  Otherwise they’re going on the trash. They aren’t even fit to donate. She is the type of seller who gives eBay a bad name. This is just ridiculous.

In any case, now I’m a little scared of buying preloved shoes. Not so much from this seller. I don’t usually end up dealing with looks. But, I don’t know enough to spot a fake and I’m a little worried that a preloved shoe may not have the integrity it seems to have and I’ll end up with a broken ankle. I think I’m going to stick to finding ones that are new and heavily discounted.


----------



## Sparkletastic

The picture of my phone case won’t attach to the other post.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I said I wasn’t buying any sunglasses this year. But, yesterday I broke one of my go to / favorite pair that I’ve had for a few years.  Dior Volute 2 in black /grey.

This is killing me because I lost my other favorite black pair, some simple Prada cat eyes when we were in Mexico last summer.

So how I have to get some black sunnies. Argh. I haven’t been looking so I don’t even know which ones I would want. I actually looked to see if either of these are still being sold (both are years old) and it seems that only those suspect online sunglasses sellers have them. Somehow I don’t think they are selling authentic sunglasses at 20% of the cost. 

But, I do need to find two pair of nice black sunnies. In unrelated news I’ve already listed a pair of burgundy Prada ones that I don’t reach for. Lol!

What are your favorite sunglasses? Do you collect them like you collect your handbags?


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I said I wasn’t buying any sunglasses this year. But, yesterday I broke one of my go to / favorite pair that I’ve had for a few years.  Dior Volute 2 in black /grey.
> 
> This is killing me because I lost my other favorite black pair, some simple Prada cat eyes when we were in Mexico last summer.
> 
> So how I have to get some black sunnies. Argh. I haven’t been looking so I don’t even know which ones I would want. I actually looked to see if either of these are still being sold (both are years old) and it seems that only those suspect online sunglasses sellers have them. Somehow I don’t think they are selling authentic sunglasses at 20% of the cost.
> 
> But, I do need to find two pair of nice black sunnies. In unrelated news I’ve already listed a pair of burgundy Prada ones that I don’t reach for. Lol!
> 
> What are your favorite sunglasses? Do you collect them like you collect your handbags?


I would LIKE to be a sunglasses person, but it's sort of a waste of money for me. I just don't change them out too much unless I'm going on a trip or beach day or something--otherwise, I just don't think about them! I have three higher-end pairs, one YSL and two Fendi, but they were (authenticated) Nordstrom Rack buys, so I didn't spend a ton on them. 

Though I've had those three for about five years, I used to buy only cheap sunglasses in case I lost or broke them, and I still have a fair amount of those.  I keep the YSL pair in my car, and those are my main sunglasses, and then I keep a cheaper pair in my husband's car. 

I think part of it is that I don't trust myself to know what sunglasses are flattering on me--I have some weird ones that I'm not sure what drove me to get them.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> May I see a picture of yours with the twilly? I think I need to try that look on the bag. Yes, I actually would never do up the straps and it helps with the casual look!


X


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Here is an action pic I had on my phone - bonus point for getting a VCA bracelet in pic


Love the look and you found the perfect twirly! Gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I said I wasn’t buying any sunglasses this year. But, yesterday I broke one of my go to / favorite pair that I’ve had for a few years.  Dior Volute 2 in black /grey.
> 
> This is killing me because I lost my other favorite black pair, some simple Prada cat eyes when we were in Mexico last summer.
> 
> So how I have to get some black sunnies. Argh. I haven’t been looking so I don’t even know which ones I would want. I actually looked to see if either of these are still being sold (both are years old) and it seems that only those suspect online sunglasses sellers have them. Somehow I don’t think they are selling authentic sunglasses at 20% of the cost.
> 
> But, I do need to find two pair of nice black sunnies. In unrelated news I’ve already listed a pair of burgundy Prada ones that I don’t reach for. Lol!
> 
> What are your favorite sunglasses? Do you collect them like you collect your handbags?


I have soooo many pairs of sunglasses. I actually have slowed down buying them as I now wear prescription ones so I only have 3 pairs I wear at the moment. I have not bought a new pair in 5 years now. But would love to get a new pair this year since I have $$$ to use up on my health care spending account. So will follow discussion.


----------



## dcooney4

I bought other sunglasses but always end up wearing my wayfarers. So I gave the Gucci ones to my dd. I have a bad habit of putting them on top of my head and any others always get caught in my curls. Lol


----------



## tenKrat

lynne_ross said:


> Here is an action pic I had on my phone - bonus point for getting a VCA bracelet in pic


Your whole ensemble is very pretty. I love your dress.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Here is an action pic I had on my phone - bonus point for getting a VCA bracelet in pic


Fabulous look - dress, bag, twilly and VCA bracelet!


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> What are your favorite sunglasses? Do you collect them like you collect your handbags?


My favorite sunglasses are Maui Jims. I bought my last pair almost three years ago. Eight is enough!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> What do you all do for phone cases? I mentioned that Mr. S and I got new phones last July.
> 
> I am *not* a gadget gal. I want what I need to function well. But, I’m not excited about tech items. So, when I got my ridiculously expensive iPhone X (they should be shot for charging this much for a phone), I picked up a $3 case from WalMart.  After 7ish months it looked horrendous so I was forced to get a real case. Aaaaannnnd, I picked a super pretty pink one with sparkles for $25.
> 
> Prior to buying this case (that I adore) I looked to see if there were amazing cases from handbag brands I love. But, I was underwhelmed by the look and overwhelmed by the kooky pricing.
> 
> What do you use? Did I miss something fun? I’m also curious about laptop cases / sleeves / skins / covers.  So please share!


When it came to my iPhone X I was looking for safety, not cute, so after reading TONS of reviews I got the Speck Presidio. This one:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B074GJD2QJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here's what I like about it. It's "grippy" on the sides and the back, so I'm not worried about it slipping out of my hand when I take it out of my bag. It's not hideously expensive. It doesn't add a lot of weight or size to the phone. And it comes in a lot of different colors (though I confess I bought it in blue-black). I just looked, and I don't see it in either pink or red on the Amazon site, but it might be available in these colors elsewhere. 

Like you, I investigated cases from my favorite handbag brands, but they all looked impractical and/or silly. I figure that for what I invested in the phone, I need something that works. I've been using this case since last summer and it still looks pristine. That being said, I can't testify to its protective powers... I've never dropped my phone. And if the universe cooperates, I never will.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My no go for bags is weight or floppiness . *With that said I decided to rehome my points purchase to a friend*. It was a color I love but it would not stand on it’s own. That and the gold hardware didn’t work with my coats either.


What bag was it?


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> The picture of my phone case won’t attach to the other post.
> View attachment 4333606


I am totally in love with this case! I realize that I just sent you a terribly ADULT reply to your question of last night, where I said (ahem) that I was looking for practical, not cute, but...

*I WANNA A PINK CASE!!!*

Where did you find this? Can you send me a link? Pretty pleeeeez?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What bag was it?


The nylon Mz I picked up .


----------



## lynne_ross

tenKrat said:


> Your whole ensemble is very pretty. I love your dress.


Thanks you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Love the look and you found the perfect twirly! Gorgeous!


Thanks you! I have a few twillies that work that I did not purchase for this bag. Love being able to switch them out to match the bag to many outfits.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Fabulous look - dress, bag, twilly and VCA bracelet!


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Very cool!
> In case you haven’t figured it out I’m a big 5 year old. lol!  So the case I picked out is of course - fit for a 5 year old...well if 5 year olds carried phones.
> I took a pic of it on my blanket. It’s unseasonably cold here so, I’m working from home, in my Hello Kitty pj’s and fuzzy Hello Kitty socks, with the fireplace going and the world’s biggest cup of hot tea in my Star Trek mug. Yes, I live a glamorous life!
> 
> Meanwhile. Remember, I’m dipping my toes (pun intended) into buying premier designer shoes?? I tried the YSL Tributes and I’m wondering if the first 2 pair I purchased and returned were fake because I then got a pair that are new (but heavily discounted) that didn’t feel like cement on the bottom and are actually quite comfy. So, I kept those. Classy retired stripper r us! Lol!
> 
> Then I bought a pair of preloved that were supposed to have a few scratches and scuffs. The price was low enough that I figured, I’ll just deep clean them and take them to the cobbler for polishing and touch up and they’ll be good as new. They were listed as in very good condition (this was repeated in the description) with pics that showed a few scuffs and came from what seemed to be a professional reseller. No problem.
> 
> Well... they arrived and wow!  They were basically trash. Look at a couple of the pictures I took to send to eBay. (I took 12 photos. All showing individual signs of damaged, torn, or splitting leather.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333585
> View attachment 4333587
> View attachment 4333588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted the seller for a refund and attached the photos. This cuckoo nut proceeded to be aggressively argumentative.  She literally sent me a flurry of 14 increasingly shrill messages (to which I stopped responding after the first two) in less than two hours shrieking at me about how she wasn’t going to take the return and there was nothing wrong with the shoes. Luckily eBay stepped in and issued my refund. I hope she quickly sends me a label so I can return them to her.  Otherwise they’re going on the trash. They aren’t even fit to donate. She is the type of seller who gives eBay a bad name. This is just ridiculous.
> 
> In any case, now I’m a little scared of buying preloved shoes. Not so much from this seller. I don’t usually end up dealing with looks. But, I don’t know enough to spot a fake and I’m a little worried that a preloved shoe may not have the integrity it seems to have and I’ll end up with a broken ankle. I think I’m going to stick to finding ones that are new and heavily discounted.


This is unreal!! You can deal with some horrific people on eBay. Really and truly. Untrustworthy people who just aren't worth even getting into a conversation with. It's terrible! I'm glad that eBay helped make it right money-wise at least.

I agree in that I do not buy preloved shoes. I will buy shoes on the secondhand market that haven't been worn, but not ones that have been worn out of the house. Yes, there are good deals out there to be found if you hunt around for new items. I've seen people use things like Shoptagr to track the items they want and buy them when they're on sale. I've never tried that myself but I'm not on the market for nice shoes right now, other than the pair of Hermes boots I saw on Instagram and then had my SA track down for me.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> The picture of my phone case won’t attach to the other post.
> View attachment 4333606


Umm, your phone case is adorable!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> When it came to my iPhone X I was looking for safety, not cute, so after reading TONS of reviews I got the Speck Presidio. This one:
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B074GJD2QJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Here's what I like about it. It's "grippy" on the sides and the back, so I'm not worried about it slipping out of my hand when I take it out of my bag. It's not hideously expensive. It doesn't add a lot of weight or size to the phone. And it comes in a lot of different colors (though I confess I bought it in blue-black). I just looked, and I don't see it in either pink or red on the Amazon site, but it might be available in these colors elsewhere.
> 
> Like you, I investigated cases from my favorite handbag brands, but they all looked impractical and/or silly. I figure that for what I invested in the phone, I need something that works. I've been using this case since last summer and it still looks pristine. That being said, I can't testify to its protective powers... I've never dropped my phone. And if the universe cooperates, I never will.


Ahh yes!! I used Speck before I bought the Apple one for my new phone! I loved my case and it was pink  It did its job and I used it the entire time I had that phone, but the little rubber grippy things did eventually start to come off with wear and tear. I loved that case though!


----------



## Rhl2987

Annabel Lee said:


> I would LIKE to be a sunglasses person, but it's sort of a waste of money for me. I just don't change them out too much unless I'm going on a trip or beach day or something--otherwise, I just don't think about them! I have three higher-end pairs, one YSL and two Fendi, but they were (authenticated) Nordstrom Rack buys, so I didn't spend a ton on them.
> 
> Though I've had those three for about five years, I used to buy only cheap sunglasses in case I lost or broke them, and I still have a fair amount of those.  I keep the YSL pair in my car, and those are my main sunglasses, and then I keep a cheaper pair in my husband's car.
> 
> I think part of it is that I don't trust myself to know what sunglasses are flattering on me--I have some weird ones that I'm not sure what drove me to get them.


Same with me. I have fewer than 5 pairs, and some of those are ones that my sister and Mom didn't want so just let me borrow indefinitely. I don't do well with sunglasses because I can't see in them when driving (need my glasses and don't want to buy prescription sunglasses) and they actually make me sweatier when it's hot out and I wear them! As in, I fog them up!! Just regular sunglasses too, nothing too huge or special.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I have soooo many pairs of sunglasses. I actually have slowed down buying them as I now wear prescription ones so I only have 3 pairs I wear at the moment. I have not bought a new pair in 5 years now. But would love to get a new pair this year since I have $$$ to use up on my health care spending account. So will follow discussion.


Ah!  Yes having prescriptions does make a difference. I don’t wear prescription lenses but, since I’ve had multiple surgeries on my eyes (including implants) I’m careful with them and always wear sunglasses.


dcooney4 said:


> I bought other sunglasses but always end up wearing my wayfarers. So I gave the Gucci ones to my dd. I have a bad habit of putting them on top of my head and any others always get caught in my curls. Lol


When I don’t blow out my hair, it’s a mass of curls too. And they always get stuck in there. Lol!  I’ve trained myself not to put them on my head. But, that is why I always have to have a bag that will allow me to carry them.


tenKrat said:


> My favorite sunglasses are Maui Jims. I bought my last pair almost three years ago. Eight is enough!
> View attachment 4333846


I love Maui Jim’s. I also have a pair.


ElainePG said:


> When it came to my iPhone X I was looking for safety, not cute, so after reading TONS of reviews I got the Speck Presidio. This one:
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B074GJD2QJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Here's what I like about it. It's "grippy" on the sides and the back, so I'm not worried about it slipping out of my hand when I take it out of my bag. It's not hideously expensive. It doesn't add a lot of weight or size to the phone. And it comes in a lot of different colors (though I confess I bought it in blue-black). I just looked, and I don't see it in either pink or red on the Amazon site, but it might be available in these colors elsewhere.
> 
> Like you, I investigated cases from my favorite handbag brands, but they all looked impractical and/or silly. I figure that for what I invested in the phone, I need something that works. I've been using this case since last summer and it still looks pristine. That being said, I can't testify to its protective powers... I've never dropped my phone. And if the universe cooperates, I never will.


This is great. Oddly enough one of the reasons I like the case I got is that it’s textured enough  “grippy”. And the rubber bumpers help with the grip too. 


ElainePG said:


> I am totally in love with this case! I realize that I just sent you a terribly ADULT reply to your question of last night, where I said (ahem) that I was looking for practical, not cute, but...
> 
> *I WANNA A PINK CASE!!!*
> 
> Where did you find this? Can you send me a link? Pretty pleeeeez?


LOL!  I got it at a kiosk in the mall. I have to go back next week so I’ll get the name of the company for you then.


Rhl2987 said:


> This is unreal!! You can deal with some horrific people on eBay. Really and truly. Untrustworthy people who just aren't worth even getting into a conversation with. It's terrible! I'm glad that eBay helped make it right money-wise at least.
> 
> I agree in that I do not buy preloved shoes. I will buy shoes on the secondhand market that haven't been worn, but not ones that have been worn out of the house. Yes, there are good deals out there to be found if you hunt around for new items. I've seen people use things like Shoptagr to track the items they want and buy them when they're on sale. I've never tried that myself but I'm not on the market for nice shoes right now, other than the pair of Hermes boots I saw on Instagram and then had my SA track down for me.


I was floored when I got them in. And her attitude was just kooky.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The nylon Mz I picked up .


Oh, that's right. Well, it's a nice bag... just not right for you. I agree about floppy bags. So it's good that your friend likes it. Now it's out of your closet!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Ahh yes!! I used Speck before I bought the Apple one for my new phone! I loved my case and it was pink  It did its job and I used it the entire time I had that phone, but the little rubber grippy things did eventually start to come off with wear and tear. I loved that case though!


Yes, I've read reviews that say the little rubber thingies come off, but so far mine have stayed firmly in place. I don't carry my phone in my hand, though, which I know a lot of people do. Mine stays in my bag most of the time. So there isn't as much wear & tear on it as there would be if I was holding it every moment.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  I got it at a kiosk in the mall. I have to go back next week so *I’ll get the name of the company for you then*.


I am forever in your debt!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> My guess is Coach. I can't remember the name of the style but it came out last year and is already retired.



Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

bellarusa said:


> You are gonna laugh about this - it is a Coach but I wanted to give you bag name too and could not remember it to save my life.  I finally got it after I searched it by the style number.  It is a really nice bag.  My laptop fits into it and a detachable smaller handbag comes with it.  I love how you can buckle the smaller bag into the bigger bag and creates a cool contrast.  You can read more about it here.
> 
> View attachment 4333513



Thanks, I used to buy Coach years ago, maybe it’s time to revisit!


----------



## tealocean

ElainePG said:


> I never thought of that! Good suggestion.  If I see a bag that I adore (I'm looking at YOU, Hermès Evelyne!) which doesn't have a little zipped pocket for my keys and pen, I'll try it with a pouch and see how it works.


Hi Elaine.  I hope it works for you! It's pretty great if you still enjoy the bag.


----------



## tealocean

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I used to buy Coach years ago, maybe it’s time to revisit!


Is it the Bandit?


----------



## tealocean

More bags said:


> Hi essiedub,
> Thank you for the scarf and pen love! The scarf is from the men’s line, I believe A/W 2017. I am using a prefilled cartridge in this pen. It does come with a cartridge if you prefer to fill your own. Here’s a pic of the cartridges and what I mean about the ink colour.
> View attachment 4332660


Those are such rich colors! I went back to look at your pen-I have the aqua colored one!


----------



## tealocean

essiedub said:


> Oh yes! I like that blue black.thanks for indulging me *morebags*! Apparently there are ink enthusiasts out there that like certain colors in certain brands for certain types of paper  OMG.  I’m just happy that I am actively using my fountain pens again!   I think you asked about how I carry my pen. This is just a cheapy velvet pen sleeve that is low profile. I have other leather ones that just add bulk and weight.  Here she is with my calendar (yes, still paper) and notebook inside this red  H cover, which I switched to  for “red” month.  And finally,  one of my red bags, the Dior le Trente. I like its profile but it is annoying digging for things. I should put the little loose things into smaller pouches..as I have a zillion SLGs. I think putting SLGs into use needs to be one of my goals for the year. Next week
> 
> View attachment 4333134


 I hope pouches make your great red bag work for you!  I once had a gorgeous, buttery leather bag that was like a black hole. I used it for a week and gave it away. I wish I'd thought to put pouches or a shaper in it. I don't usually carry my fountain pen in my handbag at the moment just in case of an explosion. I have a little plastic case that seems be pretty leak proof, but it's bulkier than I'd like to carry regularly. I need to try something else.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> First, your Dior Le Trent is gorgeous! I understand what you mean about the lightweight pen sleeve. I am intrigued by your calendar, what’s the H cover called? I like the slim size. I have two different sizes of H Ulysse notebook covers, rouge garance and rubis. I am currently using a Leuchtturm 1917 for my Bullet Journal. Awesome goal to use your SLGs more often!



Here is my H agenda. There are several sizes and versions..some with card slots, some with zippers. I believe this is Vision. I have an after market calendar and notebook because I’m  too cheap to buy their $75 version.  I have so many colors and versions..it’s kind of embarrassing so this is part of my SLG rotation. 









Yes I know red  should  not be anywhere near a Cal logo but  oh well..it’s red month!


----------



## More bags

tealocean said:


> Those are such rich colors! I went back to look at your pen-I have the aqua colored one!


Yay, pen sisters - aqua would be pretty!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Here is my H agenda. There are several sizes and versions..some with card slots, some with zippers. I believe this is Vision. I have an after market calendar and notebook because I’m  too cheap to buy their $75 version.  I have so many colors and versions..it’s kind of embarrassing so this is part of my SLG rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4334117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334116
> 
> Yes I know red  should  not be anywhere near a Cal logo but  oh well..it’s red month!


Thank you so much for the info! I love the contrast colour inside, so beautiful!


----------



## catsinthebag

Ugh, I am hopelessly behind again! Gotta go back through the last 8-10 pages and catch up. 

@Sparkletastic , I love your new tote! It’s perfect with the ruthenium HW. I was  when I saw the condition of the box — so glad the bag itself was unharmed!

@ElainePG , re. the Evelyne, why not use a bag organizer? That’s what I do, plus I have an LV pochette that travels from bag to bag and holds my small items like gum, Purcell, etc. Someone on the H forum just posted an Etsy seller who makes custom inserts for the Evelyne that zip shut. I just ordered one to see how it works. The Evie is such a great, easy bag, I’d love for it to work for you! 

Re. dealbreakers, I’m almost afraid to say anything because some things that I would have said were dealbreakers ended up not being that for certain bags. Case in point, my favorite bag the Hermes Kelly. I don’t like fiddly clasps plus I usually demand an outside pocket, and guess what? The Kelly is fiddly and has no outside pocket. But I love them anyway. 

One thing I can say is linings can be dealbreakers. They don’t have to be leather and if a bag is going to be heavy, I actually prefer a fabric lining. But it can’t feel cheap or flimsy. And it can’t have a crazy design. Years ago, I passed on more than one Marc by Marc Jacobs bag because the linings made my head swim. It was like the pattern moved! So that was a dealbreaker.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I said I wasn’t buying any sunglasses this year. But, yesterday I broke one of my go to / favorite pair that I’ve had for a few years.  Dior Volute 2 in black /grey.
> 
> This is killing me because I lost my other favorite black pair, some simple Prada cat eyes when we were in Mexico last summer.
> 
> So how I have to get some black sunnies. Argh. I haven’t been looking so I don’t even know which ones I would want. I actually looked to see if either of these are still being sold (both are years old) and it seems that only those suspect online sunglasses sellers have them. Somehow I don’t think they are selling authentic sunglasses at 20% of the cost.
> 
> But, I do need to find two pair of nice black sunnies. In unrelated news I’ve already listed a pair of burgundy Prada ones that I don’t reach for. Lol!
> 
> What are your favorite sunglasses? Do you collect them like you collect your handbags?


oh, that's shame!!! 
considering WHERE i live sunnies are a MUST for me, i have 2 pairs of Chloe, black and brown, which i keep in the car, 2 pairs of RB, which i wear with matching outfits, a very fancy pair of Bulgari with rhinestones (darn heavy, haven't worn them for ages!) and my new favourites - Balenciaga logomania
and, i am getting a pair for V's day in lipstick red frame from Acne Studio (i think they will be great for summer)


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> Here is my H agenda. There are several sizes and versions..some with card slots, some with zippers. I believe this is Vision. I have an after market calendar and notebook because I’m  too cheap to buy their $75 version.  I have so many colors and versions..it’s kind of embarrassing so this is part of my SLG rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4334117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334116
> 
> Yes I know red  should  not be anywhere near a Cal logo but  oh well..it’s red month!


Did you go to Cal? My mom did. I went to UCLA.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Did you go to Cal? My mom did. I went to UCLA.


Go Bears! 
“Get your own fight song”


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m so behind on this thread! 

I’ve been working crazy hours. I got home at 11 pm yesterday and packed! So I’m quite tired today,  but I’ll have an early end to the day after a conference, and then head out for a Valentine’s weekend away 

In other news, I made my own candles! I refilled a Diptyque glass with a Rose & Jasmine blend, and another glass votive I had with Frangipani & Lily of the Valley. It smells like my spa treatments in Bali  I used LOTS of essential oil with soy wax and they smell so much more luxurious than a typical candle. 

Here are as many of my reds, as I can find on my phone


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Ugh, I am hopelessly behind again! Gotta go back through the last 8-10 pages and catch up.
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I love your new tote! It’s perfect with the ruthenium HW. I was  when I saw the condition of the box — so glad the bag itself was unharmed!
> 
> @ElainePG , re. the Evelyne, why not use a bag organizer? That’s what I do, plus I have an LV pochette that travels from bag to bag and holds my small items like gum, Purcell, etc. Someone on the H forum just posted an Etsy seller who makes custom inserts for the Evelyne that zip shut. I just ordered one to see how it works. The Evie is such a great, easy bag, I’d love for it to work for you!
> 
> Re. dealbreakers, I’m almost afraid to say anything because some things that I would have said were dealbreakers ended up not being that for certain bags. Case in point, my favorite bag the Hermes Kelly. I don’t like fiddly clasps plus I usually demand an outside pocket, and guess what? The Kelly is fiddly and has no outside pocket. But I love them anyway.
> 
> One thing I can say is linings can be dealbreakers. They don’t have to be leather and if a bag is going to be heavy, I actually prefer a fabric lining. But it can’t feel cheap or flimsy. And it can’t have a crazy design. Years ago, I passed on more than one Marc by Marc Jacobs bag because the linings made my head swim. It was like the pattern moved! So that was a dealbreaker.


You are so right about linings. I hate black linings because they make a big black hole. Silky linings that some people love are for me like someone scraping their nails on a chalk board. I just can't touch it. Also the busy pattern is a big one for me. I guess their are a lot of no goes for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so behind on this thread!
> 
> I’ve been working crazy hours. I got home at 11 pm yesterday and packed! So I’m quite tired today,  but I’ll have an early end to the day after a conference, and then head out for a Valentine’s weekend away
> 
> In other news, I made my own candles! I refilled a Diptyque glass with a Rose & Jasmine blend, and another glass votive I had with Frangipani & Lily of the Valley. It smells like my spa treatments in Bali  I used LOTS of essential oil with soy wax and they smell so much more luxurious than a typical candle.
> 
> Here are as many of my reds, as I can find on my phone


Stunning reds!


----------



## dcooney4

I have now done two times two mini bags and one biggest bag twice . My bally tote has been getting some love this season.


----------



## bellarusa

tealocean said:


> Is it the Bandit?



Yes it is the Bandit.  If it ever comes out of retirement I'd gladly buy another one.


----------



## pdxhb

lynne_ross said:


> Here is an action pic I had on my phone - bonus point for getting a VCA bracelet in pic


Gorgeous on you! Great styling with your whole outfit.



tenKrat said:


> My favorite sunglasses are Maui Jims. I bought my last pair almost three years ago. Eight is enough!
> View attachment 4333846


These styles/the shapes you pick could be from my collection! Love them. I finally tried on a pair of Maui Jims when I was shopping with a friend recently. I haven't had an excuse to buy (another) pair of sunnies, but they are high on my list. I'm currently full up with 6 pairs that I rotate - three of them were a score in a Steven Alan optical sale and are really high quality. My favorites that get the most wear are Oliver Peoples, both a vintage pair and a newer one; they are super comfortable.



Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so behind on this thread!
> 
> I’ve been working crazy hours. I got home at 11 pm yesterday and packed! So I’m quite tired today,  but I’ll have an early end to the day after a conference, and then head out for a Valentine’s weekend away
> 
> In other news, I made my own candles! I refilled a Diptyque glass with a Rose & Jasmine blend, and another glass votive I had with Frangipani & Lily of the Valley. It smells like my spa treatments in Bali  I used LOTS of essential oil with soy wax and they smell so much more luxurious than a typical candle.
> 
> Here are as many of my reds, as I can find on my phone


This floral blend sounds divine! You set the stage for all those beautiful reds in your collection. 



bellarusa said:


> Yes it is the Bandit.  If it ever comes out of retirement I'd gladly buy another one.


I regret not getting a Bandit when they were available. For whatever reason I was on the fence, but I still remember that leather and the feel of the bag on the shoulder was awesome.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tealocean said:


> I hope pouches make your great red bag work for you!  I once had a gorgeous, buttery leather bag that was like a black hole. I used it for a week and gave it away. I wish I'd thought to put pouches or a shaper in it. I don't usually carry my fountain pen in my handbag at the moment just in case of an explosion. I have a little plastic case that seems be pretty leak proof, but it's bulkier than I'd like to carry regularly. I need to try something else.


I think there are slouchy bag people and structured bag people. It just doesn’t work for me to use shapers or lots of pouches. It feels like the bag is making me work to hard. I’m selling my one slouchy bag now - though I love it - for that reason. The love just couldn’t overcome the effort it took to make the bag (sort of) work. Lesson learned.


catsinthebag said:


> Ugh, I am hopelessly behind again! Gotta go back through the last 8-10 pages and catch up.
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I love your new tote! It’s perfect with the ruthenium HW. I was  when I saw the condition of the box — so glad the bag itself was unharmed!
> 
> @ElainePG , re. the Evelyne, why not use a bag organizer? That’s what I do, plus I have an LV pochette that travels from bag to bag and holds my small items like gum, Purcell, etc. Someone on the H forum just posted an Etsy seller who makes custom inserts for the Evelyne that zip shut. I just ordered one to see how it works. The Evie is such a great, easy bag, I’d love for it to work for you!
> 
> Re. dealbreakers, I’m almost afraid to say anything because some things that I would have said were dealbreakers ended up not being that for certain bags. Case in point, my favorite bag the Hermes Kelly. I don’t like fiddly clasps plus I usually demand an outside pocket, and guess what? The Kelly is fiddly and has no outside pocket. But I love them anyway.
> 
> One thing I can say is linings can be dealbreakers. They don’t have to be leather and if a bag is going to be heavy, I actually prefer a fabric lining. But it can’t feel cheap or flimsy. And it can’t have a crazy design. Years ago, I passed on more than one Marc by Marc Jacobs bag because the linings made my head swim. It was like the pattern moved! So that was a dealbreaker.


Thank you for the compliment on the bag! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so behind on this thread!
> 
> I’ve been working crazy hours. I got home at 11 pm yesterday and packed! So I’m quite tired today,  but I’ll have an early end to the day after a conference, and then head out for a Valentine’s weekend away
> 
> In other news, I made my own candles! I refilled a Diptyque glass with a Rose & Jasmine blend, and another glass votive I had with Frangipani & Lily of the Valley. It smells like my spa treatments in Bali  I used LOTS of essential oil with soy wax and they smell so much more luxurious than a typical candle.
> 
> Here are as many of my reds, as I can find on my phone


You have some gorgeous reds!  That C Boy is TDF!


dcooney4 said:


> You are so right about linings. I hate black linings because they make a big black hole. Silky linings that some people love are for me like someone scraping their nails on a chalk board. I just can't touch it. Also the busy pattern is a big one for me. I guess their are a lot of no goes for me.


YES!!!!! to all!! Slippery satin linings are the worst.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so behind on this thread!
> 
> I’ve been working crazy hours. I got home at 11 pm yesterday and packed! So I’m quite tired today,  but I’ll have an early end to the day after a conference, and then head out for a Valentine’s weekend away
> 
> In other news, I made my own candles! I refilled a Diptyque glass with a Rose & Jasmine blend, and another glass votive I had with Frangipani & Lily of the Valley. It smells like my spa treatments in Bali  I used LOTS of essential oil with soy wax and they smell so much more luxurious than a typical candle.
> 
> Here are as many of my reds, as I can find on my phone


Awesome reds!!! Your candles sound wonderful. Have a great V day weekend trip!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I think there are slouchy bag people and structured bag people. It just doesn’t work for me to use shapers or lots of pouches. It feels like the bag is making me work to hard. I’m selling my one slouchy bag now - though I love it - for that reason. The love just couldn’t overcome the effort it took to make the bag (sort of) work. Lesson learned.


these 2 categories are French bags (i.e, structured, Chanel, B/K Hermes) and Italian bags (i.e. slouchy, soft leather BV, Balenciaga)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> I think part of it is that I don't trust myself to know what sunglasses are flattering on me--I have some weird ones that I'm not sure what drove me to get them.


When I saw your post, I immediately remembered a pair of sunglasses I bought that were truly a “what was I thinking” purchase.  

They were these Dior Audaciuse sunnies. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I do not sit in the front row of any show at any fashion week. I am not running from paparazzi. I do not laze my days away on my yacht. And, I am not known worldwide by only one name. 

So, why in the WORLD did I think I had the life, attitude, friends or wardrobe to support these sunglasses???  On one of the two occasions I tried to wear them, one of my besties (who is normally the sweetest and most supportive soul) said I looked like a confused bug that escaped from the Jetsons.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> When I saw your post, I immediately remembered a pair of sunglasses I bought that were truly a “what was I thinking” purchase.
> 
> They were these Dior Audaciuse sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334521
> View attachment 4334520
> 
> I do not sit in the front row of any show at any fashion week. I am not running from paparazzi. I do not laze my days away on my yacht. And, I am not known worldwide by only one name.
> 
> So, why in the WORLD did I think I had the life, attitude, friends or wardrobe to support these sunglasses???  On one of the two occasions I tried to wear them, one of my besties (who is normally the sweetest and most supportive soul) said I looked like a confused bug that escaped from the Jetsons.


I almost spewed my Health Bar when I read that last part.


----------



## Rhl2987

Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.


----------



## Rhl2987

This City Steamer is so beautiful and I’ve tried to love it, but it doesn’t make my heart skip a beat so I’m currently attempting to rehome it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541


Both are gorgeous, but I'm totally jealous of the K! 


Rhl2987 said:


> This City Steamer is so beautiful and I’ve tried to love it, but it doesn’t make my heart skip a beat so I’m currently attempting to rehome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334544


Its super cute - what don't you like about it?


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Both are gorgeous, but I'm totally jealous of the K!
> 
> Its super cute - what don't you like about it?


Thank you! It's perfectly usable and shaped a bit like a Kelly, but it just doesn't make me swoon when I look at it. And I like having bags that make me swoon! So, no functional details are dealbreakers or anything like that, it's just not one I'm in love with.

My SA is currently tracking down a Mini Roulis in Beton (off-white creamy color) with permabrass hardware for me. When worn crossbody, it doesn't hit your pants so I'm a bit less worried about color transfer than I would be it it did rub against my jeans. And I don't have any light colored bags so this can be a good day to evening bag and also perfect for casual wear since it will match everything! I'm excited about it and mini Roulis bags definitely make my heart sing


----------



## Annabel Lee

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so behind on this thread!
> 
> I’ve been working crazy hours. I got home at 11 pm yesterday and packed! So I’m quite tired today,  but I’ll have an early end to the day after a conference, and then head out for a Valentine’s weekend away
> 
> In other news, I made my own candles! I refilled a Diptyque glass with a Rose & Jasmine blend, and another glass votive I had with Frangipani & Lily of the Valley. It smells like my spa treatments in Bali  I used LOTS of essential oil with soy wax and they smell so much more luxurious than a typical candle.
> 
> Here are as many of my reds, as I can find on my phone


These are all just stunning. What a great collection of reds. And how clever of you to make your own candles!



dcooney4 said:


> You are so right about linings. I hate black linings because they make a big black hole. Silky linings that some people love are for me like someone scraping their nails on a chalk board. I just can't touch it. Also the busy pattern is a big one for me. I guess their are a lot of no goes for me.


Ugh, same here on the silky lining! They just feel awful, including on my nails. 




Sparkletastic said:


> When I saw your post, I immediately remembered a pair of sunglasses I bought that were truly a “what was I thinking” purchase.
> 
> They were these Dior Audaciuse sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334521
> View attachment 4334520
> 
> I do not sit in the front row of any show at any fashion week. I am not running from paparazzi. I do not laze my days away on my yacht. And, I am not known worldwide by only one name.
> 
> So, why in the WORLD did I think I had the life, attitude, friends or wardrobe to support these sunglasses???  On one of the two occasions I tried to wear them, one of my besties (who is normally the sweetest and most supportive soul) said I looked like a confused bug that escaped from the Jetsons.


Well, that description is hilarious, but um, I like them. Which illustrates why I don't need to grow my collection any further!



Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541


If you're only going to have a couple red bags, these are the perfect ones!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much 

@Annabel Lee @Sparkletastic I’m loving the descriptions of your fantasy lives 

@Rhl2987 your reds are both lovely!

@More bags your raspberry reissue is so stunning. Have I mentioned that lately? 

@ElainePG everytime I see your avatar I have to remind myself that I don’t need a cappuccines 

On structured vs slouchy, I’m definitely on the structured end of the spectrum... My off duty style is preppy, my work wardrobe is all suits and blazers. With my wardrobe, and my general style, I think I can just about do relaxed shapes (like my soft leather Pradas or Gucci’s) but I can’t do bags that can’t stand by themselves!

Away for the weekend now. Here is a picture of my Coco Handle sitting happily on top of Mr Dawn’s annual Valentine’s box of presents 



dcooney4 said:


> Stunning reds!





pdxhb said:


> This floral blend sounds divine! You set the stage for all those beautiful reds in your collection.





Sparkletastic said:


> You have some gorgeous reds!  That C Boy is TDF





More bags said:


> Awesome reds!!! Your candles sound wonderful. Have a great V day weekend trip!





Annabel Lee said:


> These are all just stunning. What a great collection of reds. And how clever of you to make your own candles!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541


I like all three bags. That little penguin rocker is so cute.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you all very much
> 
> @Annabel Lee @Sparkletastic I’m loving the descriptions of your fantasy lives
> 
> @Rhl2987 your reds are both lovely!
> 
> @More bags your raspberry reissue is so stunning. Have I mentioned that lately?
> 
> @ElainePG everytime I see your avatar I have to remind myself that I don’t need a cappuccines
> 
> On structured vs slouchy, I’m definitely on the structured end of the spectrum... My off duty style is preppy, my work wardrobe is all suits and blazers. With my wardrobe, and my general style, I think I can just about do relaxed shapes (like my soft leather Pradas or Gucci’s) but I can’t do bags that can’t stand by themselves!
> 
> Away for the weekend now. Here is a picture of my Coco Handle sitting happily on top of Mr Dawn’s annual Valentine’s box of presents


Can’t wait for you to open the box!!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> I like all three bags. That little penguin rocker is so cute.


Thank you! It was our main “we don’t really need to get it but it’s adorable so let’s” for the nursery


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541





Rhl2987 said:


> This City Steamer is so beautiful and I’ve tried to love it, but it doesn’t make my heart skip a beat so I’m currently attempting to rehome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334544


These are all gorgeous bags but that Kelly is the scene stealer! Whoop!  You are going to make me cave on a Kelly if I keep seeing these beauties. Lol!

I can see why the City Steamer isn’t sparking joy for you. It’s a truly great bag but, it isn’t remarkable compared to others in your collection.


Annabel Lee said:


> These are all just stunning. What a great collection of reds. And how clever of you to make your own candles!
> 
> 
> Ugh, same here on the silky lining! They just feel awful, including on my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that description is hilarious, but um, I like them. Which illustrates why I don't need to grow my collection any further!
> 
> 
> If you're only going to have a couple red bags, these are the perfect ones!


Oh I still love the Dior sunnies. They just are not for me. Lol!! I can and like to do “glam” and “dramatic” but, that is drama on a level above my Midwest American roots pay grade. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you all very much
> 
> @Annabel Lee @Sparkletastic I’m loving the descriptions of your fantasy lives
> 
> @Rhl2987 your reds are both lovely!
> 
> @More bags your raspberry reissue is so stunning. Have I mentioned that lately?
> 
> @ElainePG everytime I see your avatar I have to remind myself that I don’t need a cappuccines
> 
> On structured vs slouchy, I’m definitely on the structured end of the spectrum... My off duty style is preppy, my work wardrobe is all suits and blazers. With my wardrobe, and my general style, I think I can just about do relaxed shapes (like my soft leather Pradas or Gucci’s) but I can’t do bags that can’t stand by themselves!
> 
> Away for the weekend now. Here is a picture of my Coco Handle sitting happily on top of Mr Dawn’s annual Valentine’s box of presents


Yay! For Valentine’s Day gifts!!!  Please share your bounty when you open the box!!!

We always celebrate the anniversary of when we first met (Feb 10) on the weekend before V day. Then we celebrate Valentine’s Day on the weekend after.

Love is in the air!  February is a great month. Lots to celebrate between Groundhog Day, Mardis Gras, Presidents Days, Black History Month, Chinese New Year, V day, (well, it’s a great month now that I don’t live where it’s cold in Feb. lol!!!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Rhl2987
@Sparkletastic 

Thank you! 

I just finished unboxing everything and taking pictures for my photo diary. This is my second favourite Valentine’s box ever  Lots of photos to follow soon


----------



## Miss_Dawn

All boxed up...
(Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)

And all unboxed.

It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise 

- LV Kirigami SLGs 
- the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on 
- caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
- rose gold water bottles 
- rose gold travel jewellery case
- Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
- Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
- so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!

My cup of happiness runs over


----------



## Chanelandco

Love watching this thread and all your beauties.
Here are my red bags:
Lancel ( very practical IMO )
Fendi 2 jours large ( not used often)
Chanel medium classic ( my favorite bag but ot the most used one).

I am also very happy with my january status:
1 bag out, 0 in
Several items sold ( clothes, shoes..).
With the money I could buy my very first Balmain blazer ( on sale youhouhou...) and a pair of chanel
Black sneakers ( planned). 
I think I did quite well!!!
I even managed to resist to a gorgeous light grey coco handle. I loved it but I know it is not realistic compared to my wardrobe ( lots of jeans and dark outfits ).

I am currently eyeing a JuC ring but I want to sell some unused stuff to fund it. Let’s see...


----------



## Chanelandco

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over


Wow! Congrats! Loads of goodies


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanelandco said:


> Wow! Congrats! Loads of goodies


Thank you.
I love your red classic flap! It’s dreamy


----------



## Chanelandco

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you.
> I love your red classic flap! It’s dreamy


Thank you Miss Dawn!
You know, We are twining on the gold coco. But It is not working for me unfortunately
Trying to sell it ..


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over


You are a wonderfully lucky lady, especially because your hubby is willing to take the time, effort, and thought into putting something like this together for you! Do you typically celebrate over the weekend before Valentine’s Day?


----------



## Rhl2987

Chanelandco said:


> Love watching this thread and all your beauties.
> Here are my red bags:
> Lancel ( very practical IMO )
> Fendi 2 jours large ( not used often)
> Chanel medium classic ( my favorite bag but ot the most used one).
> 
> I am also very happy with my january status:
> 1 bag out, 0 in
> Several items sold ( clothes, shoes..).
> With the money I could buy my very first Balmain blazer ( on sale youhouhou...) and a pair of chanel
> Black sneakers ( planned).
> I think I did quite well!!!
> I even managed to resist to a gorgeous light grey coco handle. I loved it but I know it is not realistic compared to my wardrobe ( lots of jeans and dark outfits ).
> 
> I am currently eyeing a JuC ring but I want to sell some unused stuff to fund it. Let’s see...


Congrats! You blazer is a classic! I’d love to see some mod shots of the blazer and of the sneakers!


----------



## Chanelandco

Thank you dear! 
Will lately add modshots.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over


Wonderful gifts! Enjoy!


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over



Dang man, you are one lucky gal!  I sure hope your love language is “gifts,” cuz he really comes through on that front!

My DH doesn’t pick up on ANY hints, which is fine because I actually don’t like receiving gifts that I don’t want. I know, I know, it’s the thought that counts ...sorry to sound like a rude ingrate What works for us is “ ooh, look what you got me for ..birthday//Christmas..” Somebody’s always surprised


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> These are all gorgeous bags but that Kelly is the scene stealer! Whoop!  You are going to make me cave on a Kelly if I keep seeing these beauties. Lol!
> 
> I can see why the City Steamer isn’t sparking joy for you. It’s a truly great bag but, it isn’t remarkable compared to others in your collection.


Kelly Sellier is my favorite style and it’s truly classic and even more beautiful in person! It’s also the most difficult to make because the stitches are on the outside of the bag and have to be perfect. When you decide the time is right for you, and you find one at a comfortable price point, I’m sure it’ll be love at first sight and a forever piece in your collection! My heart skips a beat whenever I add Kelly Sellier bags to my collection. I can’t wait for you to find yours!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> these 2 categories are French bags (i.e, structured, Chanel, B/K Hermes) and Italian bags (i.e. slouchy, soft leather BV, Balenciaga)


I thought Cristobal Balenciaga was French, but it turns out he was Spanish! And apparently now the Balenciaga fashion house is based in Paris 


Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541


Your Sofia Coppola is BEAUTIFUL! That's a dream bag of mine. I love seeing pics of it on TPF  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Knocked out two extreme teams at once! My MM duo is the perfect pair for travel. I went on a trip with DBF this weekend (trip 2/4 for the year!) and the huge tote was the perfect carry-all and the mini crossbody bag was perfect for tucking into the tote and grabbing to go to dinner


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541





Rhl2987 said:


> This City Steamer is so beautiful and I’ve tried to love it, but it doesn’t make my heart skip a beat so I’m currently attempting to rehome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334544


Beautiful red bags, your Kelly is a total knock out!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you all very much
> 
> @Annabel Lee @Sparkletastic I’m loving the descriptions of your fantasy lives
> 
> @Rhl2987 your reds are both lovely!
> 
> @More bags your raspberry reissue is so stunning. Have I mentioned that lately?
> 
> @ElainePG everytime I see your avatar I have to remind myself that I don’t need a cappuccines
> 
> On structured vs slouchy, I’m definitely on the structured end of the spectrum... My off duty style is preppy, my work wardrobe is all suits and blazers. With my wardrobe, and my general style, I think I can just about do relaxed shapes (like my soft leather Pradas or Gucci’s) but I can’t do bags that can’t stand by themselves!
> 
> Away for the weekend now. Here is a picture of my Coco Handle sitting happily on top of Mr Dawn’s annual Valentine’s box of presents


Thanks for the Reissue love Miss_Dawn!



Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over


Mr. Dawn hit it out of the park again. Amazing goodies, all of them are lovely - my favourites are your YSL WOC, travel jewelry case and pens! Have a great weekend!


----------



## tealocean

essiedub said:


> Here is my H agenda. There are several sizes and versions..some with card slots, some with zippers. I believe this is Vision. I have an after market calendar and notebook because I’m  too cheap to buy their $75 version.  I have so many colors and versions..it’s kind of embarrassing so this is part of my SLG rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4334117
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334116
> 
> Yes I know red  should  not be anywhere near a Cal logo but  oh well..it’s red month!


This is beautiful! My only other "collections" are planner covers and pens. So I appreciate sights light this!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so behind on this thread!
> 
> I’ve been working crazy hours. I got home at 11 pm yesterday and packed! So I’m quite tired today,  but I’ll have an early end to the day after a conference, and then head out for a Valentine’s weekend away
> 
> In other news, I made my own candles! I refilled a Diptyque glass with a Rose & Jasmine blend, and another glass votive I had with Frangipani & Lily of the Valley. It smells like my spa treatments in Bali  I used LOTS of essential oil with soy wax and they smell so much more luxurious than a typical candle.
> 
> Here are as many of my reds, as I can find on my phone


Lovely reds Miss Dawn!  I like seeing them in their beautiful settings and on their adventures. Your candles sound wonderful!  Have a sweet Valentine's weekend!


----------



## tealocean

catsinthebag said:


> Ugh, I am hopelessly behind again! Gotta go back through the last 8-10 pages and catch up.
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I love your new tote! It’s perfect with the ruthenium HW. I was  when I saw the condition of the box — so glad the bag itself was unharmed!
> 
> @ElainePG , re. the Evelyne, why not use a bag organizer? That’s what I do, plus I have an LV pochette that travels from bag to bag and holds my small items like gum, Purcell, etc. Someone on the H forum just posted an Etsy seller who makes custom inserts for the Evelyne that zip shut. I just ordered one to see how it works. The Evie is such a great, easy bag, I’d love for it to work for you!
> 
> Re. dealbreakers, I’m almost afraid to say anything because some things that I would have said were dealbreakers ended up not being that for certain bags. Case in point, my favorite bag the Hermes Kelly. I don’t like fiddly clasps plus I usually demand an outside pocket, and guess what? The Kelly is fiddly and has no outside pocket. But I love them anyway.
> 
> One thing I can say is linings can be dealbreakers. They don’t have to be leather and if a bag is going to be heavy, I actually prefer a fabric lining. But it can’t feel cheap or flimsy. And it can’t have a crazy design. Years ago, I passed on more than one Marc by Marc Jacobs bag because the linings made my head swim. It was like the pattern moved! So that was a dealbreaker.





catsinthebag said:


> Ugh, I am hopelessly behind again! Gotta go back through the last 8-10 pages and catch up.
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I love your new tote! It’s perfect with the ruthenium HW. I was  when I saw the condition of the box — so glad the bag itself was unharmed!
> 
> @ElainePG , re. the Evelyne, why not use a bag organizer? That’s what I do, plus I have an LV pochette that travels from bag to bag and holds my small items like gum, Purcell, etc. Someone on the H forum just posted an Etsy seller who makes custom inserts for the Evelyne that zip shut. I just ordered one to see how it works. The Evie is such a great, easy bag, I’d love for it to work for you!
> 
> Re. dealbreakers, I’m almost afraid to say anything because some things that I would have said were dealbreakers ended up not being that for certain bags. Case in point, my favorite bag the Hermes Kelly. I don’t like fiddly clasps plus I usually demand an outside pocket, and guess what? The Kelly is fiddly and has no outside pocket. But I love them anyway.
> 
> One thing I can say is linings can be dealbreakers. They don’t have to be leather and if a bag is going to be heavy, I actually prefer a fabric lining. But it can’t feel cheap or flimsy. And it can’t have a crazy design. Years ago, I passed on more than one Marc by Marc Jacobs bag because the linings made my head swim. It was like the pattern moved! So that was a dealbreaker.


That's neat how you thought the Kelly would bother you but you love it anyway. It is beautiful! I can see why you can make it work and still love it.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541



These are both so beautiful! I have the sister (auntie?) of your Kelly — mine is Rouge Vif Box from 1993. Like yours, my Rouge Vif K really _wants_ to be a formal bag, and I am always trying to make her more casual! Because of this I wear mine rarely and have considered selling it on more than one occasion. So, I did a mini Love it or Leave it with this bag a couple of weeks ago and carried it on the subway and to Whole Foods. It made me realize that a) I still love the bag and don’t want to part with it, and b) in spite of the bright red hue that makes me self-conscious, no one was staring at me, so I should just let the self-consciousness go! So then, I did an image search for “red handbag street style” and realized one of my problems is I wear a lot of black, but I prefer red bags with other hues, like blues, grays, and tan/camel. It sounds simple but doing that image search and figuring out why I liked certain photos, really helped me.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over



What an impressive lineup of gifts! Love the WOC, looks like it has just the right amount of sparkle.


----------



## catsinthebag

My red bags are the same as last year! Both Hermes: Rouge H Garden Party and vintage Rouge Vif Kelly.


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> I think there are slouchy bag people and structured bag people. It just doesn’t work for me to use shapers or lots of pouches. It feels like the bag is making me work to hard. I’m selling my one slouchy bag now - though I love it - for that reason. The love just couldn’t overcome the effort it took to make the bag (sort of) work. Lesson learned.
> Thank you for the compliment on the bag!
> You have some gorgeous reds!  That C Boy is TDF!
> YES!!!!! to all!! Slippery satin linings are the worst.


You're welcome.  My "pancake" bag made me realize I have a strong dislike for black hole bags that puddle. I like using pouches to keep the bag clean and love structured bags or bags that are mostly structured that have a little slouch. It's good you are getting the one slouchy bag out now.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> You're welcome.  My "pancake" bag made me realize I have a strong dislike for black hole bags that puddle. I like using pouches to keep the bag clean and love structured bags or bags that are mostly structured that have a little slouch. It's good you are getting the one slouchy bag out now.


I guess I have realized I'm a slouchy bag person. I wasn't always. I love soft, puddly leather. The only problem I find with them is when the bags are so tall that they fold back on themselves when I'm reaching inside. I like the way structured bags look on other people.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over


This is the sweetest - how he wrapped all those treats up for you in a huge box so you could enjoy opening them all one by one!  You have some beautiful gifts. I especially find your WOC and Tiffany Blue pen stunning!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I guess I have realized I'm a slouchy bag person. I wasn't always. I love soft, puddly leather. The only problem I find with them is when the bags are so tall that they fold back on themselves when I'm reaching inside. I like the way structured bags look on other people.


I love soft buttery leather, but I like things to stay in place and be easy to find inside a bag. So when a bag can have structure, and stand up, while still having buttery, somewhat slouchy leather, it is a rare jewel!


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> My red bags are the same as last year! Both Hermes: Rouge H Garden Party and vintage Rouge Vif Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 4334952



Bat are fab - but - Ooooo dat Kelly! [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over


So sweet!  Of course I think the big winner is the YSL WOC. I’ve seriously been eyeballing it too lately. 


Chanelandco said:


> Love watching this thread and all your beauties.
> Here are my red bags:
> Lancel ( very practical IMO )
> Fendi 2 jours large ( not used often)
> Chanel medium classic ( my favorite bag but ot the most used one).
> 
> I am also very happy with my january status:
> 1 bag out, 0 in
> Several items sold ( clothes, shoes..).
> With the money I could buy my very first Balmain blazer ( on sale youhouhou...) and a pair of chanel
> Black sneakers ( planned).
> I think I did quite well!!!
> I even managed to resist to a gorgeous light grey coco handle. I loved it but I know it is not realistic compared to my wardrobe ( lots of jeans and dark outfits ).
> 
> I am currently eyeing a JuC ring but I want to sell some unused stuff to fund it. Let’s see...


LOVELY Chanel and the blazer is a true keeper too! 


essiedub said:


> Dang man, you are one lucky gal!  I sure hope your love language is “gifts,” cuz he really comes through on that front!
> 
> My DH doesn’t pick up on ANY hints, which is fine because I actually don’t like receiving gifts that I don’t want. I know, I know, it’s the thought that counts ...sorry to sound like a rude ingrate What works for us is “ ooh, look what you got me for ..birthday//Christmas..” Somebody’s always surprised


Im telling you. Using Pinterest is the way to go. This way no one has to wonder want to hit but the receiver is always surprised! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Kelly Sellier is my favorite style and it’s truly classic and even more beautiful in person! It’s also the most difficult to make because the stitches are on the outside of the bag and have to be perfect. When you decide the time is right for you, and you find one at a comfortable price point, I’m sure it’ll be love at first sight and a forever piece in your collection! My heart skips a beat whenever I add Kelly Sellier bags to my collection. I can’t wait for you to find yours!


It will be fun to look if I ever become convinced I want one. There are amazing ones out there. 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Knocked out two extreme teams at once! My MM duo is the perfect pair for travel. I went on a trip with DBF this weekend (trip 2/4 for the year!) and the huge tote was the perfect carry-all and the mini crossbody bag was perfect for tucking into the tote and grabbing to go to dinner


Yay!  Love the little gold bag!


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over



Ultra sweet DH!!! Yay for your wonderful new goodies!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> My red bags are the same as last year! Both Hermes: Rouge H Garden Party and vintage Rouge Vif Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 4334952


Both are beautiful !


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I thought Cristobal Balenciaga was French, but it turns out he was Spanish! And apparently now the Balenciaga fashion house is based in Paris


yes, he was Spanish, but the manufacture is in Italy, and i just gave 2 most common examples


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you Miss Dawn!
> You know, We are twining on the gold coco. But It is not working for me unfortunately
> Trying to sell it ..



Oh no!! I absolutely love mine. It’s the best size Chanel I have, and I love its layout and how practical it is. I also find that the colour is metallic enough to be a statement in my conservative wardrobe, but that the colour (pewter) works with most outfits. I hope you manage to sell it if it isn’t working for you! 



Rhl2987 said:


> You are a wonderfully lucky lady, especially because your hubby is willing to take the time, effort, and thought into putting something like this together for you! Do you typically celebrate over the weekend before Valentine’s Day?



Thank you very much, that’s very sweet of you. Typically we have dinner on the day, and go away for the weekend after but this time we thought we’d go away the weekend before because we have family commitments next weekend. Yes, he put in a lot of thought and effort 



dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful gifts! Enjoy!



Thank you! 



essiedub said:


> Dang man, you are one lucky gal!  I sure hope your love language is “gifts,” cuz he really comes through on that front!
> 
> My DH doesn’t pick up on ANY hints, which is fine because I actually don’t like receiving gifts that I don’t want. I know, I know, it’s the thought that counts ...sorry to sound like a rude ingrate What works for us is “ ooh, look what you got me for ..birthday//Christmas..” Somebody’s always surprised



Hahaha, ‘somebody’s always surprised’! 
I don’t actually know what my love language is, but I do like gifts 
Thank you 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Knocked out two extreme teams at once! My MM duo is the perfect pair for travel. I went on a trip with DBF this weekend (trip 2/4 for the year!) and the huge tote was the perfect carry-all and the mini crossbody bag was perfect for tucking into the tote and grabbing to go to dinner



Love this little gold crossbody!



More bags said:


> Beautiful red bags, your Kelly is a total knock out!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Reissue love Miss_Dawn!
> 
> 
> Mr. Dawn hit it out of the park again. Amazing goodies, all of them are lovely - my favourites are your YSL WOC, travel jewelry case and pens! Have a great weekend!



Thank you @More bags 
I think my favourite is the Diptyque candles actually. I love candles and burn them constantly. Along with a weekly bouquet of flowers, having a candle burning most of the time is one of the things that makes home feel like a treat for me. At the moment I work such long hours that I feel I need the treat of just being home! 



tealocean said:


> Lovely reds Miss Dawn!  I like seeing them in their beautiful settings and on their adventures. Your candles sound wonderful!  Have a sweet Valentine's weekend!



My bags have the most fun. Much more fun than me! Thank you sweetie 



catsinthebag said:


> What an impressive lineup of gifts! Love the WOC, looks like it has just the right amount of sparkle.



The WOC is really hard to photograph. It’s gorgeous and opulent, and I’m looking at it thinking - yep, definitely only party and wedding wear!! I’m not brave enough to try to carry this casually 



catsinthebag said:


> My red bags are the same as last year! Both Hermes: Rouge H Garden Party and vintage Rouge Vif Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 4334952



Be still my beating heart! That Kelly is just gleaming!  You have gorgeous bags! 



tealocean said:


> This is the sweetest - how he wrapped all those treats up for you in a huge box so you could enjoy opening them all one by one!  You have some beautiful gifts. I especially find your WOC and Tiffany Blue pen stunning!



Thank you so much 
I do find his lopsided wrapping attempts very cute 



Sparkletastic said:


> So sweet!  Of course I think the big winner is the YSL WOC. I’ve seriously been eyeballing it too lately.
> LOVELY Chanel and the blazer is a true keeper too!
> Im telling you. Using Pinterest is the way to go. This way no one has to wonder want to hit but the receiver is always surprised!
> It will be fun to look if I ever become convinced I want one. There are amazing ones out there.
> Yay!  Love the little gold bag!



Oh thank you! I know you’re a fan of this WOC. So glad I waited and didn’t settle for the Jimmy Choo clutch! 



msd_bags said:


> Ultra sweet DH!!! Yay for your wonderful new goodies!



Thank you very much


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> These are both so beautiful! I have the sister (auntie?) of your Kelly — mine is Rouge Vif Box from 1993. Like yours, my Rouge Vif K really _wants_ to be a formal bag, and I am always trying to make her more casual! Because of this I wear mine rarely and have considered selling it on more than one occasion. So, I did a mini Love it or Leave it with this bag a couple of weeks ago and carried it on the subway and to Whole Foods. It made me realize that a) I still love the bag and don’t want to part with it, and b) in spite of the bright red hue that makes me self-conscious, no one was staring at me, so I should just let the self-consciousness go! So then, I did an image search for “red handbag street style” and realized one of my problems is I wear a lot of black, but I prefer red bags with other hues, like blues, grays, and tan/camel. It sounds simple but doing that image search and figuring out why I liked certain photos, really helped me.


I have this issue with red bags too and have a similar Kelly. I find wearing with dark blue jeans (vs all black) or grey jeans makes it a bit more casual - like your image search. I also try to tie in orange or pink (have a few shawls that do that trick) to make the bag blend in more. I feel the same that folks are staring, but they are not!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> My red bags are the same as last year! Both Hermes: Rouge H Garden Party and vintage Rouge Vif Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 4334952


Beautiful reds! Love the shawl too.


----------



## dcooney4

Day one of small bag number three. Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi. I was going to wear a bigger bag by day and a small Mz lacquer pouch this evening but I won’t have time to switch out so decided this would work best day to night.


----------



## More bags

Chanelandco said:


> Love watching this thread and all your beauties.
> Here are my red bags:
> Lancel ( very practical IMO )
> Fendi 2 jours large ( not used often)
> Chanel medium classic ( my favorite bag but ot the most used one).
> 
> I am also very happy with my january status:
> 1 bag out, 0 in
> Several items sold ( clothes, shoes..).
> With the money I could buy my very first Balmain blazer ( on sale youhouhou...) and a pair of chanel
> Black sneakers ( planned).
> I think I did quite well!!!
> I even managed to resist to a gorgeous light grey coco handle. I loved it but I know it is not realistic compared to my wardrobe ( lots of jeans and dark outfits ).
> 
> I am currently eyeing a JuC ring but I want to sell some unused stuff to fund it. Let’s see...


Beautiful bags and great Jan stats!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Knocked out two extreme teams at once! My MM duo is the perfect pair for travel. I went on a trip with DBF this weekend (trip 2/4 for the year!) and the huge tote was the perfect carry-all and the mini crossbody bag was perfect for tucking into the tote and grabbing to go to dinner


So pretty!



catsinthebag said:


> My red bags are the same as last year! Both Hermes: Rouge H Garden Party and vintage Rouge Vif Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 4334952


I like both, your Kelly is gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Day one of small bag number three. Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi. I was going to wear a bigger bag by day and a small Mz lacquer pouch this evening but I won’t have time to switch out so decided this would work best day to night.


I’ve liked this bag since you first got it. The tiny gold studs are so cute. Understated but still fun.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve liked this bag since you first got it. The tiny gold studs are so cute. Understated but still fun.


It is one of my favorites. It is just so well made and fits more then you would think.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Please advise me 

I tried conditioning my MK yellow bag, but it was still looking very run down and I knew I wouldn’t carry it. I keep my bags pristine, and when they’re visibly worn, I just don’t reach for them. So I donated it.

Now there’s a yellow gap in my wardrobe. I love having a full range of colours as pops. I’ve been browsing for a couple of weeks trying to find options, and I currently have two front runners.

1) Handmade satchel from an independent      in the UK (it’s called the Cambridge Leather Satchel Co.)
2) Jimmy Choo Marianne.

The Jimmy Choo is much more expensive and I think it’s beautiful. Very much my style. But I like the satchel too. The latter has much more capacity, and the chain is detachable so I could switch between metal and leather chains. 

Any strong views either way?


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> @ElainePG , re. the Evelyne, why not use a bag organizer? That’s what I do, plus I have an LV pochette that travels from bag to bag and holds my small items like gum, Purcell, etc. Someone on the H forum just posted an Etsy seller who makes custom inserts for the Evelyne that zip shut. I just ordered one to see how it works. The Evie is such a great, easy bag, I’d love for it to work for you!


An organizer... what a great idea! 
So my next question is: do the H boutiques have the Evelyne in stock? Is it something I could look at in person, at the very least for size and leather styles, even if I'd have to SO a particular one if they don't have the color I want? I know the Evelyne comes in several different sizes, and I'd really want to try before I buy.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> So, why in the WORLD did I think I had the life, attitude, friends or wardrobe to support these sunglasses???  On one of the two occasions I tried to wear them, one of my besties (who is normally the sweetest and most supportive soul) said I looked like a confused bug that escaped from the Jetsons.


"Insect" (praying mantis) was, in fact, the first image that came to mind when I saw the photo!  It's nice to have a friend who's honest.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two reds! LV Sofia Coppola in Cherry red with gold hardware that I had on my wishlist for so long before I bought it many years ago! I’m now sharing it with my Mom, but I love this bag so much. The shape makes it a bit harder to carry but it does fit a lot and I’ve used it for traveling in the past. I just don’t want it to be too misshapen. The other is my Rouge Vif Kelly Sellier 28 in Tadelakt leather with gold hardware. Love this bag so much and I’m constantly striving to make it less dressy and more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334541


Your bags are both divine! I love the way you "dressed" your K in a twilly. I have that same twilly, only I wear it around my neck.  It was SUCH a project to find that darned thing... I went on the H website every day for weeks, multiple times a day. I'm hardly ever that obsessive about shopping, but I simply HAD to own it!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over


Wow... your DH knows you so well! Everything is beautiful. Yay for the YSL WOC... I remember when you were looking at it... and mulling it over... and then thinking maybe it was too expensive... and putting it to one side... 

That Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen is going to be such a nice addition to your pen collection.

I bought bouth of the Diptique LE rose candles as bathroom candles! You're going to love them. Such romantic fragrances.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> These are both so beautiful! I have the sister (auntie?) of your Kelly — mine is Rouge Vif Box from 1993. Like yours, my Rouge Vif K really _wants_ to be a formal bag, and I am always trying to make her more casual! Because of this I wear mine rarely and have considered selling it on more than one occasion. So, I did a mini Love it or Leave it with this bag a couple of weeks ago and carried it on the subway and to Whole Foods. It made me realize that a) I still love the bag and don’t want to part with it, and b) in spite of the bright red hue that makes me self-conscious, no one was staring at me, so I should just let the self-consciousness go! *So then, I did an image search for “red handbag street style” and realized one of my problems is I wear a lot of black, but I prefer red bags with other hues, like blues, grays, and tan/camel*. It sounds simple but doing that image search and figuring out why I liked certain photos, really helped me.


Okay, so that's interesting. I wear a lot of black, too, but I'm trying to be more creative about color. I feel as though I'm stuck in a bit of a rut. Are you planning  to add blues, greys, and/or camel into your wardrobe? And if so, how?


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> Please advise me
> 
> I tried conditioning my MK yellow bag, but it was still looking very run down and I knew I wouldn’t carry it. I keep my bags pristine, and when they’re visibly worn, I just don’t reach for them. So I donated it.
> 
> Now there’s a yellow gap in my wardrobe. I love having a full range of colours as pops. I’ve been browsing for a couple of weeks trying to find options, and I currently have two front runners.
> 
> 1) Handmade satchel from an independent      in the UK (it’s called the Cambridge Leather Satchel Co.)
> 2) Jimmy Choo Marianne.
> 
> The Jimmy Choo is much more expensive and I think it’s beautiful. Very much my style. But I like the satchel too. The latter has much more capacity, and the chain is detachable so I could switch between metal and leather chains.
> 
> Any strong views either way?


I actually like the second picture better. I'm very particular on yellows (probably on most colors.) I don't like muddy colors. I like them to be truly the color they are trying to be. I like a true yellow. It might be just these pictures, but the top one looks mustardy with a bit of green added. The bottom looks more clearly yellow. I think the style is cute too.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Please advise me
> 
> I tried conditioning my MK yellow bag, but it was still looking very run down and I knew I wouldn’t carry it. I keep my bags pristine, and when they’re visibly worn, I just don’t reach for them. So I donated it.
> 
> Now there’s a yellow gap in my wardrobe. I love having a full range of colours as pops. I’ve been browsing for a couple of weeks trying to find options, and I currently have two front runners.
> 
> 1) Handmade satchel from an independent      in the UK (it’s called the Cambridge Leather Satchel Co.)
> 2) Jimmy Choo Marianne.
> 
> The Jimmy Choo is much more expensive and I think it’s beautiful. Very much my style. But I like the satchel too. The latter has much more capacity, and the chain is detachable so I could switch between metal and leather chains.
> 
> Any strong views either way?


A few thoughts:
1. The Cambridge bag is a much brighter color, at least in the two photos. Is that representative of the actual color? And if so, which is more useful in your wardrobe: sunshine yellow, or pastel yellow? 
2. The Jimmy Choo leather seems to have a kind of a horizontal "stripey" texture to the leather. I would find that bothersome, but you might be drawn to it.
3 What is the difference in weight between the two bags? Is weight an issue for you?
4. Do you need the extra capacity that the Cambridge satchel provides, or would you prefer the smaller size of the Jimmy Choo?
5. Do you think you'd take advantage of the interchangeable straps on the Cambridge bag, or would one of the two straps just sit in your bag closet?
6. It doesn't look as though the Jimmy Choo strap is adjustable, which would be a deal-breaker for me... but it might not be for you.

Just some things to think about! Have fun looking for your new yellow bag!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Please advise me
> 
> I tried conditioning my MK yellow bag, but it was still looking very run down and I knew I wouldn’t carry it. I keep my bags pristine, and when they’re visibly worn, I just don’t reach for them. So I donated it.
> 
> Now there’s a yellow gap in my wardrobe. I love having a full range of colours as pops. I’ve been browsing for a couple of weeks trying to find options, and I currently have two front runners.
> 
> 1) Handmade satchel from an independent      in the UK (it’s called the Cambridge Leather Satchel Co.)
> 2) Jimmy Choo Marianne.
> 
> The Jimmy Choo is much more expensive and I think it’s beautiful. Very much my style. But I like the satchel too. The latter has much more capacity, and the chain is detachable so I could switch between metal and leather chains.
> 
> Any strong views either way?


I like the look of the first bag and the colour of the second. So no help! I have been forever searching for the right yellow bag...I think it is the hardest colour to find the perfect one.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> An organizer... what a great idea!
> So my next question is: do the H boutiques have the Evelyne in stock? Is it something I could look at in person, at the very least for size and leather styles, even if I'd have to SO a particular one if they don't have the color I want? I know the Evelyne comes in several different sizes, and I'd really want to try before I buy.



Yes, H boutiques generally do have Evelynes in stock. You might want to call and make sure they have all the sizes before you go, but it’s usually an easy-to-obtain bag. And you should _definitely _try them on first — the three sizes are very different! TPM is pretty much a small-wallet-and-phone bag—they’re very much in demand ATM, but personally, I find them way too small to be functional. The PM is probably closest to your Valentino. My guess is that this is the size you’ll like best. The GM is significantly larger, especially in height. It’s the size I use most, but TBH, that’s purely because it holds more. I think the PM looks better on me. I’m 5’6 so I’m betting you’ll find the GM to be huge on you! 

This is one of my favorite of my favorite, most used bags so let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss_Dawn said:


> Please advise me
> 
> I tried conditioning my MK yellow bag, but it was still looking very run down and I knew I wouldn’t carry it. I keep my bags pristine, and when they’re visibly worn, I just don’t reach for them. So I donated it.
> 
> Now there’s a yellow gap in my wardrobe. I love having a full range of colours as pops. I’ve been browsing for a couple of weeks trying to find options, and I currently have two front runners.
> 
> 1) Handmade satchel from an independent      in the UK (it’s called the Cambridge Leather Satchel Co.)
> 2) Jimmy Choo Marianne.
> 
> The Jimmy Choo is much more expensive and I think it’s beautiful. Very much my style. But I like the satchel too. The latter has much more capacity, and the chain is detachable so I could switch between metal and leather chains.
> 
> Any strong views either way?


Hmmmm, I would keep looking? Maybe for the one that feels like you have to have it right away?


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so that's interesting. I wear a lot of black, too, but I'm trying to be more creative about color. I feel as though I'm stuck in a bit of a rut. Are you planning  to add blues, greys, and/or camel into your wardrobe? And if so, how?



I actually have some blue and gray already (in the form of sweaters, lol), but I often just default to black. I’m in a rut, too, apparently! And all my winter coats are black. It has to warm up before I can wear my lighter-weight coats that are gray, champagne, or navy. Ugh. I do love camel but it makes me look dead so I have to be careful with how I wear it (meaning, a colorful scarf is necessary!).


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Please advise me
> 
> I tried conditioning my MK yellow bag, but it was still looking very run down and I knew I wouldn’t carry it. I keep my bags pristine, and when they’re visibly worn, I just don’t reach for them. So I donated it.
> 
> Now there’s a yellow gap in my wardrobe. I love having a full range of colours as pops. I’ve been browsing for a couple of weeks trying to find options, and I currently have two front runners.
> 
> 1) Handmade satchel from an independent      in the UK (it’s called the Cambridge Leather Satchel Co.)
> 2) Jimmy Choo Marianne.
> 
> The Jimmy Choo is much more expensive and I think it’s beautiful. Very much my style. But I like the satchel too. The latter has much more capacity, and the chain is detachable so I could switch between metal and leather chains.
> 
> Any strong views either way?


Being honest, I’m not in love with either of these bags. The first leather is reminiscent of LV epi but doesn’t have some of the style that allows bags in the material to be statement bags.  And the buckles, etc on the second look a bit busy. 

Neither of these bags are better than or even as nice as most of your other bags IMO. I think you should keep looking. You have a very nice collection! If you add a very optional color like yellow, it should be a bag that you just MUST own. Like with your gold YSL. I only have one yellow bag and I HAD to have it. Also it’s on par with the rest of my collection so it’s “worth” owning to me. 

I’m in the same place you are with green and orange. I had both colors and retired the bags. I’d like to add them but don’t “have” to.  So until these show up as absolute stunners, I won’t buy. 


ElainePG said:


> "Insect" (praying mantis) was, in fact, the first image that came to mind when I saw the photo!  It's nice to have a friend who's honest.


It really is. So much better to have a friend tap you on the shoulder (or stuff you back in your closet) than get horrified looks in public. LOL! 


ElainePG said:


> Okay, so that's interesting. I wear a lot of black, too, but I'm trying to be more creative about color. I feel as though I'm stuck in a bit of a rut. Are you planning  to add blues, greys, and/or camel into your wardrobe? And if so, how?


I know this wasn’t addressed to me but, I was like you. Wearing mostly black with brights. I started branching out in the last couple years with greys and whites. Then with other strong colors in tops like pink, cobalt, etc. 

Then I took the plunge with a teeny bit of navy which encouraged me to add a teeny bit of caramel. And, I have a little bit of bordeaux / burgundy I just added this fall. I have the most amazing rich bordeaux velvet skinny jeans! (I’m still not the biggest regular blue jean fan. My “jeans” have to be interesting. Lol!). All of these work with my existing brights. And the navy and bordeaux work with my grey and white as well. 

I’m any case I just added a few colors and pieces that worked with my current wardrobe but, in coordinating colors with what I have. Nothing that caused me to have to redo all my shoes and accessories in order to be able to wear them. I’ll never be an earth tones girl because I just don’t like the color palette and it would cause chaos as I tried to get shoes, bags, etc. to support the items.  But, I found I can work just about anything else in with my origins black and brights. HTH!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Second day in my LV LockMe II BB. I was too busy to change as we were running from the morning til just now (9pm). 

I just love how cute and practical this bag is. I really agonized over the price for such a little bag but, it’s worth every penny. It’s my 3rd most worn bag because I can wear it every way from super casual to evening (as a clutch.)  

What has been the best bag that you worried and dithered over before you purchased it?


----------



## Sparkletastic

How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?

I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”. 

We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Orange / yellow week started today!!! I don’t typically get bags in this color band but, here are my pics. 

*2017*
Dooney & Bourke Alto (can’t recall the model) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I sold it  because it really didn’t work for me in any way. The leather was scratch prone, the hardware was known for breaking and it’s a really big bag. More of a tote. But not sturdy enough for my typical tote use. But, she was pretty and I miss having an orange bag in my collection.  I just don’t think I _need_ one.

*2017* - *Present*
Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/light ghw


	

		
			
		

		
	
I looooove this bag!  I got her for a ridiculously low price, was thrilled with the purchase and have never regretted owning her for one second.  I don’t wear her much in cool / cold months but love pairing her with summer whites, citrus colors and brights!!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?


As far as shopping my closet vs. buying new bags, I guess I've been a failure. I absolutely love my two new bags. I've been wanting to carry them rather than move back into my older bags. I did better in January about rotating through my bags. At least, I haven't been looking very much at shopping sites. I still want to get something in fuchsia - I'm thinking a smallish crossbody - but I can wait awhile. It would be nice to have it for Spring. I have no idea what brand to even look at. I need to find something that I really love.


----------



## whateve

here are my orange and yellow bags.
The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Second day in my LV LockMe II BB. I was too busy to change as we were running from the morning til just now (9pm).
> 
> I just love how cute and practical this bag is. I really agonized over the price for such a little bag but, it’s worth every penny. It’s my 3rd most worn bag because I can wear it every way from super casual to evening (as a clutch.)
> 
> What has been the best bag that you worried and dithered over before you purchased it?


Probably the Jerome Dreyfuss. It is not a well known brand and I could not find the size I wanted on sale anywhere. The smaller one I could find on sale but it was to small and not as edgy. I finally broke down and bought it and am so glad I did. I was nervous spending on a bag I could not recoup the money from it I ended up not liking it. Lucky for me I adore it.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Orange / yellow week started today!!! I don’t typically get bags in this color band but, here are my pics.
> 
> *2017*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto (can’t recall the model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it  because it really didn’t work for me in any way. The leather was scratch prone, the hardware was known for breaking and it’s a really big bag. More of a tote. But not sturdy enough for my typical tote use. But, she was pretty and I miss having an orange bag in my collection.  I just don’t think I _need_ one.
> 
> *2017* - *Present*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/light ghw
> View attachment 4336534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove this bag!  I got her for a ridiculously low price, was thrilled with the purchase and have never regretted owning her for one second.  I don’t wear her much in cool / cold months but love pairing her with summer whites, citrus colors and brights!!!


They are both so cheerful! I love the look of the Alto to but I am afraid of scratches as well.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> here are my orange and yellow bags.
> The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
> The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
> The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.


I love this weeks colors. I adore that yellow bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Orange / yellow week started today!!! I don’t typically get bags in this color band but, here are my pics.
> 
> *2017*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto (can’t recall the model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it  because it really didn’t work for me in any way. The leather was scratch prone, the hardware was known for breaking and it’s a really big bag. More of a tote. But not sturdy enough for my typical tote use. But, she was pretty and I miss having an orange bag in my collection.  I just don’t think I _need_ one.
> 
> *2017* - *Present*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/light ghw
> View attachment 4336534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove this bag!  I got her for a ridiculously low price, was thrilled with the purchase and have never regretted owning her for one second.  I don’t wear her much in cool / cold months but love pairing her with summer whites, citrus colors and brights!!!



Love this yellow Dior of yours!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> Your bags are both divine! I love the way you "dressed" your K in a twilly. I have that same twilly, only I wear it around my neck.  It was SUCH a project to find that darned thing... I went on the H website every day for weeks, multiple times a day. I'm hardly ever that obsessive about shopping, but I simply HAD to own it!
> View attachment 4335793



That twilly looks lovely on you, and very beautifully tied 



ElainePG said:


> Wow... your DH knows you so well! Everything is beautiful. Yay for the YSL WOC... I remember when you were looking at it... and mulling it over... and then thinking maybe it was too expensive... and putting it to one side...
> 
> That Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen is going to be such a nice addition to your pen collection.
> 
> I bought bouth of the Diptique LE rose candles as bathroom candles! You're going to love them. Such romantic fragrances.



Yayyy for twinning on the Diptyque candles  Mr Dawn and I have made my own perfumes in Grasse, so it’s lovely to have these 

I love both the Swarovski as well as the red and gold Parker Sonnet pens. I’ve been lusting for those Sonnets for about a year, but I really didn’t need more pens! Very happy to have them as presents though 

Ditto with the YSL WOC. It’s a piece of art 



whateve said:


> I actually like the second picture better. I'm very particular on yellows (probably on most colors.) I don't like muddy colors. I like them to be truly the color they are trying to be. I like a true yellow. It might be just these pictures, but the top one looks mustardy with a bit of green added. The bottom looks more clearly yellow. I think the style is cute too.



I’ve seen the colour in real life. I don’t think the Cambridge one is muddy, but it’s not bright sunshine which is what I really wanted. The Jimmy Choo is a really lovely colour. It’s called saffron, and it’s perhaps a bit more mustard than I wanted, but I love the style. The issue is it’s small and it’s not bright sunshine... Hmmm...



ElainePG said:


> A few thoughts:
> 1. The Cambridge bag is a much brighter color, at least in the two photos. Is that representative of the actual color? And if so, which is more useful in your wardrobe: sunshine yellow, or pastel yellow?
> 2. The Jimmy Choo leather seems to have a kind of a horizontal "stripey" texture to the leather. I would find that bothersome, but you might be drawn to it.
> 3 What is the difference in weight between the two bags? Is weight an issue for you?
> 4. Do you need the extra capacity that the Cambridge satchel provides, or would you prefer the smaller size of the Jimmy Choo?
> 5. Do you think you'd take advantage of the interchangeable straps on the Cambridge bag, or would one of the two straps just sit in your bag closet?
> 6. It doesn't look as though the Jimmy Choo strap is adjustable, which would be a deal-breaker for me... but it might not be for you.
> 
> Just some things to think about! Have fun looking for your new yellow bag!




This is an excellent and very thoughtful set of questions. I love this thread!!
1. I want sunshine; no pastels or neons.
2. I don’t see a horizontal texture; the feel of the leather on the Jimmy Choo is nice to me. No issues!
3. Weight is not an issue. They’re both quite light.
4. Yes, I think capacity is a problem. The Jimmy Choo is about the size of a Chanel mini rectangular. I would like just a bit bigger to allow for daily carry without playing Tetris!
5. I probably would swap straps around, but it’s not a deal breaker either way.
6. Actually the chain on the Jimmy Choo is more versatile than I thought. You can crossbody or shoulder carry by doubling up. It looked good on me.

So the issues with the Jimmy Choo are largely around capacity, and with the Cambridge the issues is colour.



lynne_ross said:


> I like the look of the first bag and the colour of the second. So no help! I have been forever searching for the right yellow bag...I think it is the hardest colour to find the perfect one.



It’s so hard isn’t it? (First world problems)
Which options have you considered?



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hmmmm, I would keep looking? Maybe for the one that feels like you have to have it right away?



You’re absolutely right. I’m reaching the same conclusion. If I have to rationalise why I should like it, I probably don’t like it enough!!



Sparkletastic said:


> Being honest, I’m not in love with either of these bags. The first leather is reminiscent of LV epi but doesn’t have some of the style that allows bags in the material to be statement bags.  And the buckles, etc on the second look a bit busy.
> 
> Neither of these bags are better than or even as nice as most of your other bags IMO. I think you should keep looking. You have a very nice collection! If you add a very optional color like yellow, it should be a bag that you just MUST own. Like with your gold YSL. I only have one yellow bag and I HAD to have it. Also it’s on par with the rest of my collection so it’s “worth” owning to me.
> 
> I’m in the same place you are with green and orange. I had both colors and retired the bags. I’d like to add them but don’t “have” to.  So until these show up as absolute stunners, I won’t buy.
> !



Yes, agree with you completely.
I find I need to ask for opinions on TPF either when I’m totally in love with 2 different bags and need help weighing them up, or if I’m ‘meh’ about 2 bags and trying to rationalise their purchase because there’s a gap in my wardrobe.

In this case, I’m going to wait. The perfect sunshine yellow bag will come along. Like my party bag YSL clutch which has just landed in my life 



whateve said:


> here are my orange and yellow bags.
> The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
> The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
> The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.



Love that colour!! Sunflower


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> What has been the best bag that you worried and dithered over before you purchased it?


I think my Mulberry Leighton. Before asking my sister to get it for me, I saw it in the store but I did not ask to hold it.  So I really didn’t know if it was going to be heavy or big or what. I just knew that I liked the look of it.  Until that last moment that my sister was buying it and I was there video chatting with them thru Whatsapp I was having a minor bout of second thought.  But everything has worked fine and I’m very happy with this bag!!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> I actually have some blue and gray already (in the form of sweaters, lol), but I often just default to black. I’m in a rut, too, apparently! And all my winter coats are black. It has to warm up before I can wear my lighter-weight coats that are gray, champagne, or navy. Ugh. I do love camel but it makes me look dead so I have to be careful with how I wear it (meaning, a colorful scarf is necessary!).


Same! Too cold for wool coats right now so stuck with parkas. I just layer on a bright red/pink shawl then a red/orange/pink bag does not look so stark. I love wearing black and will not stop wearing or buying.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Being honest, I’m not in love with either of these bags. The first leather is reminiscent of LV epi but doesn’t have some of the style that allows bags in the material to be statement bags.  And the buckles, etc on the second look a bit busy.
> 
> Neither of these bags are better than or even as nice as most of your other bags IMO. I think you should keep looking. You have a very nice collection! If you add a very optional color like yellow, it should be a bag that you just MUST own. Like with your gold YSL. I only have one yellow bag and I HAD to have it. Also it’s on par with the rest of my collection so it’s “worth” owning to me.
> 
> I’m in the same place you are with green and orange. I had both colors and retired the bags. I’d like to add them but don’t “have” to.  So until these show up as absolute stunners, I won’t buy.
> It really is. So much better to have a friend tap you on the shoulder (or stuff you back in your closet) than get horrified looks in public. LOL!
> I know this wasn’t addressed to me but, I was like you. Wearing mostly black with brights. I started branching out in the last couple years with greys and whites. Then with other strong colors in tops like pink, cobalt, etc.
> 
> Then I took the plunge with a teeny bit of navy which encouraged me to add a teeny bit of caramel. And, I have a little bit of bordeaux / burgundy I just added this fall. I have the most amazing rich bordeaux velvet skinny jeans! (I’m still not the biggest regular blue jean fan. My “jeans” have to be interesting. Lol!). All of these work with my existing brights. And the navy and bordeaux work with my grey and white as well.
> 
> I’m any case I just added a few colors and pieces that worked with my current wardrobe but, in coordinating colors with what I have. Nothing that caused me to have to redo all my shoes and accessories in order to be able to wear them. I’ll never be an earth tones girl because I just don’t like the color palette and it would cause chaos as I tried to get shoes, bags, etc. to support the items.  But, I found I can work just about anything else in with my origins black and brights. HTH!


You just reminded me that I had the best pair of emerald green velvet skinny jeans a few years back, they wore out since I wore them so much. I could not find another pair to replace them with. What is the brand of your Bordeaux ones? I need to replace mine.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?


I am feeling good! But I only buy bags when I travel so it is easy to control not buying when I am home. Ask me again after my annual trip to Paris . 
I am enjoying shopping my clothes, still have everything divided. I think this and tracking my bag usuage will really help me understand what I use, do not use and need more of.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Orange / yellow week started today!!! I don’t typically get bags in this color band but, here are my pics.
> 
> *2017*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto (can’t recall the model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it  because it really didn’t work for me in any way. The leather was scratch prone, the hardware was known for breaking and it’s a really big bag. More of a tote. But not sturdy enough for my typical tote use. But, she was pretty and I miss having an orange bag in my collection.  I just don’t think I _need_ one.
> 
> *2017* - *Present*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/light ghw
> View attachment 4336534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove this bag!  I got her for a ridiculously low price, was thrilled with the purchase and have never regretted owning her for one second.  I don’t wear her much in cool / cold months but love pairing her with summer whites, citrus colors and brights!!!


Beautiful yellow


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> here are my orange and yellow bags.
> The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
> The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
> The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.


Oh my another beautiful yellow - love your charms too!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?



I’m always looking, I have decided that my next black bag is going to be a Kelly - 32cm, Box leather, hardware color doesn’t matter. So I’m haunting the resale sites for the perfect one - fortunately I don’t have a timeline/deadline so I can look to my heart’s content. 
I was lurking on another thread, called something like Unknown designers, great value and learned of a discontinued designer -Charles et Charlus... found one at a reasonable price and bought it. It’s similar in color to the H LA, but has a shoulder strap, if I like it more than the LA, I may sell it. 
I have a bit of a weakness for the unknown designers, I like carrying things no one knows about - though considering where I live - that’s about 95% of everything I carry. 
So- all in all - one new purse in but I’m not upset with myself - it wasn’t expensive, it’s like nothing I already have except in color, and if it doesn’t work out I won’t be wanting to tear my hair out.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Orange / yellow week started today!!! I don’t typically get bags in this color band but, here are my pics.
> 
> *2017*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto (can’t recall the model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it  because it really didn’t work for me in any way. The leather was scratch prone, the hardware was known for breaking and it’s a really big bag. More of a tote. But not sturdy enough for my typical tote use. But, she was pretty and I miss having an orange bag in my collection.  I just don’t think I _need_ one.
> 
> *2017* - *Present*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/light ghw
> View attachment 4336534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove this bag!  I got her for a ridiculously low price, was thrilled with the purchase and have never regretted owning her for one second.  I don’t wear her much in cool / cold months but love pairing her with summer whites, citrus colors and brights!!!


Miss Dior is like a ray of sunshine - so pretty!
I don’t have any orange or yellow bags, so I will be on the side lines cheering everyone else on! [emoji4]


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> here are my orange and yellow bags.
> The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
> The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
> The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.



I especially like the orange bag, but that yellow is so sunny and cheery!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Orange / yellow week started today!!! I don’t typically get bags in this color band but, here are my pics.
> 
> *2017*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto (can’t recall the model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it  because it really didn’t work for me in any way. The leather was scratch prone, the hardware was known for breaking and it’s a really big bag. More of a tote. But not sturdy enough for my typical tote use. But, she was pretty and I miss having an orange bag in my collection.  I just don’t think I _need_ one.
> 
> *2017* - *Present*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/light ghw
> View attachment 4336534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove this bag!  I got her for a ridiculously low price, was thrilled with the purchase and have never regretted owning her for one second.  I don’t wear her much in cool / cold months but love pairing her with summer whites, citrus colors and brights!!!


Great yellow Dior!



whateve said:


> here are my orange and yellow bags.
> The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
> The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
> The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.


Your yellow duffle is a beauty!


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?



Well - so far so good. I am feeling really bolstered by the attitude and stories shared on this thread. Thank you all for sharing your journeys! It is definitely helping me not feel quite as put-upon as life continues to bring some financial obligations that have curtailed both my studio progress and my abilities to do retail therapy. Ugh but good if you know what I mean.

It has been good for me to just recognize the ways I have spent without as much direction as I'd like in the past. I'm developing a little more strategic plan for my collection which simply means a longer-range outlook on purchases and fewer immediate ones. I have definitely been successful on controlling impulse buys, which I am trying to remember! For planning, right now I am figuring out whether I'd like to add an Arayla to my list; they are introducing newer details in some of their designs which have caught my attention (reduced outside seams/more folded and hemmed edges), as well as a Havana leather which fits right into the category of what I have been looking for: a tan-cognac-whisky-ish bag in a that is large enough to use as a work bag but also soft enough that I will use it in days off. In other words a perfectly seasonless bag that is soft and durable but has some refinement. Easy right? I think I am facing up to the fact that this will either be a lucky find in something I haven't discovered yet or a ~1k+ bag.

On to the funny/I am human part: February 1st I received two new bags that I have not yet put into rotation.  January stats were great! This recent arrival was ordered in October of last year (Massaccesi closing). Annnnnnd, I ordered two more Massaccesi bags in January that I don't expect to see until probably April. Both are neutrals - black vachetta and dark brown deerskin - which is good. The black replaces an Il Bisonte that I already sold which was too small for me to use it flexibly enough and was just sitting in my closet. The brown is an add but certainly something that was not at all in my wardrobe.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> Orange / yellow week started today!!! I don’t typically get bags in this color band but, here are my pics.
> 
> *2017*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto (can’t recall the model)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it  because it really didn’t work for me in any way. The leather was scratch prone, the hardware was known for breaking and it’s a really big bag. More of a tote. But not sturdy enough for my typical tote use. But, she was pretty and I miss having an orange bag in my collection.  I just don’t think I _need_ one.
> 
> *2017* - *Present*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb w/light ghw
> View attachment 4336534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove this bag!  I got her for a ridiculously low price, was thrilled with the purchase and have never regretted owning her for one second.  I don’t wear her much in cool / cold months but love pairing her with summer whites, citrus colors and brights!!!


I love both of these!!! That Miss Dior is stunning - awesome you got a good deal on something that unique!



whateve said:


> here are my orange and yellow bags.
> The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
> The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
> The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.


Beautiful collection! That sunflower duffle is a perfect shade of yellow.



lynne_ross said:


> I do not have any yellow bags but here are my two ‘orange bags’ - crevette Hermes kelly 32 and orange Hermes kelly wallet. The wallet I don’t count as a bag (so not in my quoted bag count) but I do sometimes use it as a stand along bag, sometimes even with a Hermes silver necklace as a strap. I have considered selling the wallet but now that my office has moved to agile and I work between multiple offices, so have given up a designated office, I might start using it for work since it will fit all my cards and phone.
> The crevette bag is inbetween orange and pink. It is more beautiful in real life (more pink). I love the colour since it is easier to match with black than a true orange without looking Halloween themed and it goes well with all my spring/summer colours.


Oh my goodness these are both so lovely! Really that crevette is such a distinctive shade - I have seen one in person and was just smitten! I bet it's stunning with black outfits.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m always looking, I have decided that my next black bag is going to be a Kelly - 32cm, Box leather, hardware color doesn’t matter. So I’m haunting the resale sites for the perfect one - fortunately I don’t have a timeline/deadline so I can look to my heart’s content.
> I was lurking on another thread, called something like Unknown designers, great value and learned of a discontinued designer -Charles et Charlus... found one at a reasonable price and bought it. It’s similar in color to the H LA, but has a shoulder strap, if I like it more than the LA, I may sell it.
> I have a bit of a weakness for the unknown designers, I like carrying things no one knows about - though considering where I live - that’s about 95% of everything I carry.
> So- all in all - one new purse in but I’m not upset with myself - it wasn’t expensive, it’s like nothing I already have except in color, and if it doesn’t work out I won’t be wanting to tear my hair out.



I’d love to see a picture of your new bag! 

Like you, I’m on the lookout for a 32 Kelly. Probably black, probably box, but I’m open to what the universe has to offer! Im also in no rush at all, so just perusing the pre-loved options at this point. I’d really prefer palladium HW, but that seems to command a $1,000 premium (at least in box leather) so I’m content to just keep looking right now. Are you wanting retourne or sellier?

The bag I will probably buy next is a black Evelyne. I’ve been thinking about this bag for over a year now. I’m still slightly on the fence about size. The PM is more flattering on me but the GM I already have (in Etoupe) is my most worn bag, so another GM would make more sense. There’s nothing worse than a bag that’s just a ilttle too small!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?


It's so nice to check in and read how everyone's doing! I've been well-behaved so far - only bought that one Longchamp pouch and no bags yet! I'm actually finding it much easier to avoid shopping this year, even though I was in an undeniable shopping addiction last year. I only see myself buying two bags in the next few months. My money tree is already ripe for the picking, but I am going to put off buying until I - knock on wood - get a graduate acceptance! Maybe I'll get a rejection, and in that case I'll let myself shop as consolation, lol.

On the other hand, I think I need to work on contentment with what I have. I have a wishlist about a mile long of bags I want. I think part of reigning in a shopping addiction is not just stopping the buying, but also stopping the browsing! At the same time though, window shopping is a really fun way of keeping up with fashion while not spending any money! Does anyone else have thoughts on the dangers or lack thereof of window shopping?


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so nice to check in and read how everyone's doing! I've been well-behaved so far - only bought that one Longchamp pouch and no bags yet! I'm actually finding it much easier to avoid shopping this year, even though I was in an undeniable shopping addiction last year. I only see myself buying two bags in the next few months. My money tree is already ripe for the picking, but I am going to put off buying until I - knock on wood - get a graduate acceptance! Maybe I'll get a rejection, and in that case I'll let myself shop as consolation, lol.
> 
> On the other hand, I think I need to work on contentment with what I have. I have a wishlist about a mile long of bags I want. I think part of reigning in a shopping addiction is not just stopping the buying, but also stopping the browsing! At the same time though, window shopping is a really fun way of keeping up with fashion while not spending any money! Does anyone else have thoughts on the dangers or lack thereof of window shopping?



Oh window shopping!!!! My only successful strategy has been to reduce my exposure. (That includes threads on tpf.) I found that one aspect of shopping kryptonite for me is flash sales and retailer's "update" emails, so I unsubscribed from the ones who send the most frequently. Another impulse world for me is ebay, so I unsubscribed from many of the search alerts I had set up. Pinterest, on the other hand, has been a fun way for me to enjoy looking without it being as much about purchasing temptation.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My yellows and oranges 

My dream bag, a Faye in a color Chloe calls "dusty yellow". 



I only have one orange bag, but I LOVE it. I wear it all the time and I think it matches everything. I got it from the Coach outlet but the leather quality isn't bad, and I love that it's from the Keith Haring collection!



One of my first purses, a gift from my mom from I don't even know how old I was. Funny how this monogram shoulder style is back in fashion again!



A bag I thrifted when I was a student in London. I love that rectangular shape, the same shape as an LV Danube. I've been wanting a Danube-esque bag shape for a while (sans logos), but it's hard to justify when I have this bag! It has inner dividers though, which makes the interior really teeny.



An honorable mention to my yellow colorblocked bags (some of which I already posted during the red week, so I won't talk about them again). One of the ones I hadn't mentioned yet is the canvas tote I got from the Tate Modern, where I got to see Whaam! by Roy Lichtenstein. I really love going to art museums, and I especially love art from 20th and 21st century!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Your bags are both divine! I love the way you "dressed" your K in a twilly. I have that same twilly, only I wear it around my neck.  It was SUCH a project to find that darned thing... I went on the H website every day for weeks, multiple times a day. I'm hardly ever that obsessive about shopping, but I simply HAD to own it!
> View attachment 4335793


I love the way you styled it! And the box is just so cute for it


----------



## Rhl2987

catsinthebag said:


> These are both so beautiful! I have the sister (auntie?) of your Kelly — mine is Rouge Vif Box from 1993. Like yours, my Rouge Vif K really _wants_ to be a formal bag, and I am always trying to make her more casual! Because of this I wear mine rarely and have considered selling it on more than one occasion. So, I did a mini Love it or Leave it with this bag a couple of weeks ago and carried it on the subway and to Whole Foods. It made me realize that a) I still love the bag and don’t want to part with it, and b) in spite of the bright red hue that makes me self-conscious, no one was staring at me, so I should just let the self-consciousness go! So then, I did an image search for “red handbag street style” and realized one of my problems is I wear a lot of black, but I prefer red bags with other hues, like blues, grays, and tan/camel. It sounds simple but doing that image search and figuring out why I liked certain photos, really helped me.


I do love to wear my red with a t-shirt, jeans, and a camel coat. And some type of casual booties or even my Common Projects sneakers. I don't think I would reach for this bag were I wearing a dress because then I would feel a little too dressy. It's so stylish!! Good for you to force yourself to wear it and let go of that self-consciousness! Hopefully next time it morphs into extra confidence because of the oomph of carrying such a bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My yellows and oranges
> 
> My dream bag, a Faye in a color Chloe calls "dusty yellow".
> View attachment 4336888
> 
> 
> I only have one orange bag, but I LOVE it. I wear it all the time and I think it matches everything. I got it from the Coach outlet but the leather quality isn't bad, and I love that it's from the Keith Haring collection!
> View attachment 4336890
> 
> 
> One of my first purses, a gift from my mom from I don't even know how old I was. Funny how this monogram shoulder style is back in fashion again!
> View attachment 4336892
> 
> 
> A bag I thrifted when I was a student in London. I love that rectangular shape, the same shape as an LV Danube. I've been wanting a Danube-esque bag shape for a while (sans logos), but it's hard to justify when I have this bag! It has inner dividers though, which makes the interior really teeny.
> View attachment 4336901
> 
> 
> An honorable mention to my yellow colorblocked bags (some of which I already posted during the red week, so I won't talk about them again). One of the ones I hadn't mentioned yet is the canvas tote I got from the Tate Modern, where I got to see Whaam! by Roy Lichtenstein. I really love going to art museums, and I especially love art from 20th and 21st century!
> View attachment 4336893


I always loved that look of the Faye. How do you like yours?? Does it get a lot of wear even though it's a fairly slim bag?


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?


I'm doing alright. I ended 2018 and started 2019 with a bang in finding two must-add special pieces for my collection. I did let go of two bags that weren't working for me and I feel good about that. I have two more that are outgoing and I am still thinking pretty regularly about what I would like to add next (mini Roulis although I've been tempted by more than one Chanel Trendy CC and now the Delvaux Brillant in a few shades of brown that I saw for the new season!). I have, unfortunately, gone off the deep end with starting research on VCA pieces but hope to add only almost daily wearable items. If I'm able to meet that commitment and only buy jewelry pieces that are in a consistent rotation (or worn everyday), then I will be happy with that spending. Lastly, with the watch I want to add, I know I will do this at some point soon and I'm eyeing older models of Patek rose gold watches that come at less than 50% of the cost of current retail price for Patek Calatravas. When I add this, it will be at a good price and much less than I was expecting I might have to pay. Also, I wear my new Apple Watch everyday since it was a gift from my in-laws, so it's not as if my wrist is empty as I wait to be ready for this purchase!

Getting the closet in place, which should be done in just about a month, will really help me to see and enjoy EVERYTHING that I have. I can't wait to have my shoes displayed because I've never had that opportunity!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> You just reminded me that I had the best pair of emerald green velvet skinny jeans a few years back, they wore out since I wore them so much. I could not find another pair to replace them with. What is the brand of your Bordeaux ones? I need to replace mine.


I also had a pair of Navy ones that I wore out within maybe a season! I wore them almost everyday, and velvet just does not hold up as well as denim. But they were lovely! I also like velvet cords. I can't remember the brand but they must have been AG or James or J Brand or something like that.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I am feeling good! But I only buy bags when I travel so it is easy to control not buying when I am home. Ask me again after my annual trip to Paris .
> I am enjoying shopping my clothes, still have everything divided. I think this and tracking my bag usuage will really help me understand what I use, do not use and need more of.


When is your annual trip to Paris? I will be very excited for you and to hear updates from the trip and what goodies you bring home!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> However, I am not doing well at shopping my jewelry and I foresee getting more items then planned this year. I am pretty sure this is where I will fail this year (since I failed last year too...). I do need to start tracking my jewelry wear so I can sell items I do not wear, but it feels daunting to track and then sell. So I keep pushing this off. Maybe i’ll Do this second half of year.


I am forgetting what I see on which threads but please do share here what you have added to your collection!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m always looking, I have decided that my next black bag is going to be a Kelly - 32cm, Box leather, hardware color doesn’t matter. So I’m haunting the resale sites for the perfect one - fortunately I don’t have a timeline/deadline so I can look to my heart’s content.
> I was lurking on another thread, called something like Unknown designers, great value and learned of a discontinued designer -Charles et Charlus... found one at a reasonable price and bought it. It’s similar in color to the H LA, but has a shoulder strap, if I like it more than the LA, I may sell it.
> I have a bit of a weakness for the unknown designers, I like carrying things no one knows about - though considering where I live - that’s about 95% of everything I carry.
> So- all in all - one new purse in but I’m not upset with myself - it wasn’t expensive, it’s like nothing I already have except in color, and if it doesn’t work out I won’t be wanting to tear my hair out.


You will be able to find a great one in beautiful condition at a good price! Black box is classic and there are a lot of black box Kelly's around with gold hardware, and very plentiful in a 32! Can't wait until you find your beauty. I use my BBK very often!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I do not have any yellow bags but here are my two ‘orange bags’ - crevette Hermes kelly 32 and orange Hermes kelly wallet. The wallet I don’t count as a bag (so not in my quoted bag count) but I do sometimes use it as a stand along bag, sometimes even with a Hermes silver necklace as a strap. I have considered selling the wallet but now that my office has moved to agile and I work between multiple offices, so have given up a designated office, I might start using it for work since it will fit all my cards and phone.
> The crevette bag is inbetween orange and pink. It is more beautiful in real life (more pink). I love the colour since it is easier to match with black than a true orange without looking Halloween themed and it goes well with all my spring/summer colours.


Such bright and happy colors, like everyone's yellows and oranges they've been posting. Gorgeous!


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so nice to check in and read how everyone's doing! I've been well-behaved so far - only bought that one Longchamp pouch and no bags yet! I'm actually finding it much easier to avoid shopping this year, even though I was in an undeniable shopping addiction last year. I only see myself buying two bags in the next few months. My money tree is already ripe for the picking, but I am going to put off buying until I - knock on wood - get a graduate acceptance! Maybe I'll get a rejection, and in that case I'll let myself shop as consolation, lol.
> 
> On the other hand, I think I need to work on contentment with what I have. I have a wishlist about a mile long of bags I want. I think part of reigning in a shopping addiction is not just stopping the buying, but also stopping the browsing! At the same time though, window shopping is a really fun way of keeping up with fashion while not spending any money! Does anyone else have thoughts on the dangers or lack thereof of window shopping?


ITA with the fact that window shopping and browsing are part of the shopping addiction! It is definitely fun to spend time doing that and looking for deals and seeing what new pieces are out there and what others have acquired, but I think it all feeds into the same thing. And eventually the browsing becomes wanting to buy just one thing or several things. Either that or thinking about the amount of time spent on researching or browsing and you realize that it's too much time! I love browsing and looking for deals but I know I spend far too much time doing these things


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I also had a pair of Navy ones that I wore out within maybe a season! I wore them almost everyday, and velvet just does not hold up as well as denim. But they were lovely! I also like velvet cords. I can't remember the brand but they must have been AG or James or J Brand or something like that.


I think mine were J brand. I need to look now! Thx


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> When is your annual trip to Paris? I will be very excited for you and to hear updates from the trip and what goodies you bring home!


One of my closet friends lives in Paris so we have been visiting her every spring/summer for the past 6 years. We only stay with her if we bring 0 or 1 kids. She is moving to London later this year so we will start going to London next year! Though we will likely end up in Paris too since it has become like our summer home. We are likely going in April this year.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I am forgetting what I see on which threads but please do share here what you have added to your collection!


Nothing this year yet - still planning! Last year I added the diamond clover perlee bracelet (push present), 10 yg motif necklace (bday gift from my mom) and pave yg frivoles.  
What pieces are you thinking of adding?


----------



## bellarusa

Finally!  This is my favorite tote.  It's a BV from 8 years ago, beautiful mustard yellow.  The neat thing about it is that it's got zipper along both sides so you can zip up and make it a neat flat tote, or zip halfway to make it a more triangle tote, or unzip all the way and make it a slouchy tote. The handles are also adjustable so can be made to be long enough for the shoulder and short enough for hand carrying.

This is another one of those "if I knew they'd retire it I'd bought it in few more colors" bag.


----------



## dcooney4

I wore my Jerome Dreyfuss bag again today . So now I have completed the three small bags wearing them two times each. How are you all doing with challenges.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I do not have any yellow bags but here are my two ‘orange bags’ - crevette Hermes kelly 32 and orange Hermes kelly wallet. The wallet I don’t count as a bag (so not in my quoted bag count) but I do sometimes use it as a stand along bag, sometimes even with a Hermes silver necklace as a strap. I have considered selling the wallet but now that my office has moved to agile and I work between multiple offices, so have given up a designated office, I might start using it for work since it will fit all my cards and phone.
> The crevette bag is inbetween orange and pink. It is more beautiful in real life (more pink). I love the colour since it is easier to match with black than a true orange without looking Halloween themed and it goes well with all my spring/summer colours.


What a beautiful pairing and a perfect rendering of shrimp “crevette”! Both your Kelly and your wallet are treasures for the eye.


----------



## lynne_ross

I used the pink birkin I have been considering selling today. I enjoyed using it. I wish it was a 30 vs. a 35 but it is not worth selling it at a loss to buy a 30 for more $ (costing even more to move to a 30). So I will keep it and try and use it again within a month. If I happen to buy a bag that takes it place at some point then I will sell but fir now it is staying. I loved wearing it with my pink shawl - it pulled the look together for me.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Nothing this year yet - still planning! Last year I added the diamond clover perlee bracelet (push present), 10 yg motif necklace (bday gift from my mom) and pave yg frivoles.
> What pieces are you thinking of adding?


Congratulations on having a baby last year! I feel like I’ve already bought my push presents pre-baby! I purchased the pg letterwood VA earrings and I’m hoping my SA can find me the 5 motif bracelet to match, although there are no more available in the US. I am considering the 20 motif letterwood necklace but I feel that it will not be used as often as I would like to think. So, perhaps my next pieces after that will be the pg GMOP and pave bracelet and the guilloche bracelet and earrings. With a baby, what pieces do you use often and what pieces do you feel you don’t use much at all?


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I used the pink birkin I have been considering selling today. I enjoyed using it. I wish it was a 30 vs. a 35 but it is not worth selling it at a loss to buy a 30 for more $ (costing even more to move to a 30). So I will keep it and try and use it again within a month. If I happen to buy a bag that takes it place at some point then I will sell but fir now it is staying. I loved wearing it with my pink shawl - it pulled the look together for me.


Lovely! I also enjoy pairing my bags with a similarly toned shawl or scarf to feel pulled together.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellarusa said:


> Finally!  This is my favorite tote.  It's a BV from 8 years ago, beautiful mustard yellow.  The neat thing about it is that it's got zipper along both sides so you can zip up and make it a neat flat tote, or zip halfway to make it a more triangle tote, or unzip all the way and make it a slouchy tote. The handles are also adjustable so can be made to be long enough for the shoulder and short enough for hand carrying.
> 
> This is another one of those "if I knew they'd retire it I'd bought it in few more colors" bag.


Love mustard yellow!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rhl2987 said:


> I always loved that look of the Faye. How do you like yours?? Does it get a lot of wear even though it's a fairly slim bag?


I love it! No regrets at all. I watched/read a loooot of reviews before buying and I think the criticisms are a matter of personal preference. For example, some reviewers don't like that it gets marked up easily and dislike the way it looks when it's expanded from the gussets as they prefer it flat, but I really like both those things!

My only problem is that it's heavy - it's gusseted, which again I love, but all that extra leather does add weight. I've been able to use it all day with no problem though! It actually fits everything I need in the day as well: sunglasses case, notebook, wallets, keys, makeup pouch, emergency pouch, etc


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, H boutiques generally do have Evelynes in stock. You might want to call and make sure they have all the sizes before you go, but it’s usually an easy-to-obtain bag. And you should _definitely _try them on first — the three sizes are very different! TPM is pretty much a small-wallet-and-phone bag—they’re very much in demand ATM, but personally, I find them way too small to be functional. The PM is probably closest to your Valentino. My guess is that this is the size you’ll like best. The GM is significantly larger, especially in height. It’s the size I use most, but TBH, that’s purely because it holds more. I think the PM looks better on me. I’m 5’6 so I’m betting you’ll find the GM to be huge on you!
> 
> This is one of my favorite of my favorite, most used bags so let me know if you have any other questions!


Thank you... that is such useful information! I agree: the PM would definitely be the correct size for me. I don't need yet another mini bag (I think I have too many, and may even rehome one this year) and the GM would overwhelm me. 

I've had some spare time this weekend, and I've been roaming the blogs, studying up on "style tips for the petite woman."  One that I found on every single blog was *do not carry an oversized handbag*. I don't, but it was good confirmation that my instincts are correct!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I actually have some blue and gray already (in the form of sweaters, lol), but I often just default to black. *I’m in a rut, too, apparently! *And all my winter coats are black. It has to warm up before I can wear my lighter-weight coats that are gray, champagne, or navy. Ugh. I do love camel but it makes me look dead so I have to be careful with how I wear it (meaning, a colorful scarf is necessary!).


I've been working my way through this book to try and get out of my "fashion rut." It's out of print, and I'm not related to the author, lol. Many used copies available on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...p_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=

There are, I'm sure, a lot of books like it... I follow Brenda's blog, and I like her writing style, so I thought I'd enjoy this one. It's given me some good ideas, plus it's motivated me to do (yet another!) closet purge. AND I've been able to put together some cute new outfits out of *clothes I already own*! Woot!!! If you had asked me, I would have said that all my clothes were black. Certainly my pants are (except for jeans). And some sweaters, and some tops. But I do have a bit of color here and there; it was just a matter of combining things creatively.

I feel as though I've just gone on a shopping spree... and I haven't left my house all weekend!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I know this wasn’t addressed to me but, I was like you. Wearing mostly black with brights. I started branching out in the last couple years with greys and whites. Then with other strong colors in tops like pink, cobalt, etc.
> 
> Then I took the plunge with a teeny bit of navy which encouraged me to add a teeny bit of caramel. And, I have a little bit of bordeaux / burgundy I just added this fall. I have the most amazing rich bordeaux velvet skinny jeans! (I’m still not the biggest regular blue jean fan. My “jeans” have to be interesting. Lol!). All of these work with my existing brights. And the navy and bordeaux work with my grey and white as well.
> 
> I’m any case I just added a few colors and pieces that worked with my current wardrobe but, in coordinating colors with what I have. Nothing that caused me to have to redo all my shoes and accessories in order to be able to wear them. I’ll never be an earth tones girl because I just don’t like the color palette and it would cause chaos as I tried to get shoes, bags, etc. to support the items.  But, I found I can work just about anything else in with my origins black and brights. HTH!


That's so interesting! I didn't know that you were a "mostly black with brights" person. That's been me, except that I've been "mostly black with a bright H scarf." 

And then you added grey, and after that, navy and bordeaux, which is exactly what I'm looking to do, encouraged by the Brenda Kinsel book I'm reading. Years ago I "had my colors done," but that was when my hair was dark brown. Now it's grey (oh, well...) and because my eyes and skin tone are light, I'm realizing that high-contrast looks (a black cardi over a white shirt, f'rinstance) aren't doing me any favors. I'd be better off with medium- or low-contrast looks, like a grey cardi over a pale pink shirt. Or a garnet-colored dress, instead of a black one.

Sorry to rave on & on about this book, everyone!  It's just that I'm so excited to finally be doing something intelligent about my wardrobe.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> here are my orange and yellow bags.
> The first is a Coach tote. My daughter fell in love with it due to the color when we saw it in a Coach store. Currently it is in my collection, but she often takes it. I don't carry it much but I appreciate the patent in the rain.
> The second one is a vintage Coach bag. A few years ago, DH and I went to an antique fair. I saw this bag. I was familiar with the style as I already owned it in blue but had never seen it in orange. The seller wouldn't come down to my price, so we walked away. A few hours later, I decided I really wanted and went back but couldn't find it. Then about a week later, I found it listed online for less so I felt I had to get it. I love how rich the color is. It does look like a pumpkin so I carry it on Halloween.
> The last one is a Coach duffle. I love how crisp and clear this color is. It is called sunflower. It never fails to make me smile.


I love all three of these! The sunflower yellow of the last one makes me smile, too. Such a pretty shade. Do you mostly carry it in the summer?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m always looking, I have decided that my next black bag is going to be a Kelly - 32cm, Box leather, hardware color doesn’t matter. So I’m haunting the resale sites for the perfect one - fortunately I don’t have a timeline/deadline so I can look to my heart’s content.
> I was lurking on another thread, called something like Unknown designers, great value and learned of a discontinued designer -Charles et Charlus... found one at a reasonable price and bought it. It’s similar in color to the H LA, but has a shoulder strap, if I like it more than the LA, I may sell it.
> I have a bit of a weakness for the unknown designers, I like carrying things no one knows about - though considering where I live - that’s about 95% of everything I carry.
> So- all in all - one new purse in but I’m not upset with myself - it wasn’t expensive, it’s like nothing I already have except in color, and if it doesn’t work out I won’t be wanting to tear my hair out.


Has it arrived yet? You'll have to post pictures! 
I love the way you discover under-the-radar designers... it seems to me that you posted your Polene here on this thread before it was written up on Purse Blog; isn't that right?
A 32cm Kelly is going to be gorgy! Have fun hunting.


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> On the other hand, I think I need to work on contentment with what I have. I have a wishlist about a mile long of bags I want. I think part of reigning in a shopping addiction is not just stopping the buying, but also stopping the browsing! At the same time though, window shopping is a really fun way of keeping up with fashion while not spending any money!* Does anyone else have thoughts on the dangers or lack thereof of window shopping?*


When I was doing too much shopping a few years ago (which I have since reined in) I was doing a TON of "window shopping," which then often led to putting items in my cart, which led to... well, you know where this story ends! So I unsubscribed myself from all the shopping sites, so that I wouldn't get so many clickbait emails. I also forced myself to stay away from the online stores that I most liked shopping at (I'm looking at YOU, Nordy's!), even if... especially if... they were having sales. 
Just these two strategies made a huge difference in my shopping habits. Now I find that I hardly ever window shop. I do on-line shop, because there are very few good stores where I live, but I only go to shopping sites when I need something.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I love all three of these! The sunflower yellow of the last one makes me smile, too. Such a pretty shade. Do you mostly carry it in the summer?


Mostly, but I might pull it out on a particularly dreary day to cheer me up.


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> Finally!  This is my favorite tote.  It's a BV from 8 years ago, beautiful mustard yellow.  The neat thing about it is that it's got zipper along both sides so you can zip up and make it a neat flat tote, or zip halfway to make it a more triangle tote, or unzip all the way and make it a slouchy tote. The handles are also adjustable so can be made to be long enough for the shoulder and short enough for hand carrying.
> 
> This is another one of those "if I knew they'd retire it I'd bought it in few more colors" bag.


What a versatile bag! The leather looks amazing.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I wore my Jerome Dreyfuss bag again today . So now I have completed the three small bags wearing them two times each. How are you all doing with challenges.


This is a great little bag. It looks like a perfect size for weekends. The studs around the edge give it a nice pizzazz.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I used the pink birkin I have been considering selling today. I enjoyed using it. I wish it was a 30 vs. a 35 but it is not worth selling it at a loss to buy a 30 for more $ (costing even more to move to a 30). So I will keep it and try and use it again within a month. If I happen to buy a bag that takes it place at some point then I will sell but fir now it is staying. I loved wearing it with my pink shawl - it pulled the look together for me.


A pink B with a pink shawl sounds divine!  What color was the rest of your outfit?


----------



## muchstuff

I'm including coquelicot here because I see more orange than red...Balenciaga Coquelicot First (sold), Bal rouille Weekender (sold), and Bal anis make up clutch (I still have and use this one).


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations on having a baby last year! I feel like I’ve already bought my push presents pre-baby! I purchased the pg letterwood VA earrings and I’m hoping my SA can find me the 5 motif bracelet to match, although there are no more available in the US. I am considering the 20 motif letterwood necklace but I feel that it will not be used as often as I would like to think. So, perhaps my next pieces after that will be the pg GMOP and pave bracelet and the guilloche bracelet and earrings. With a baby, what pieces do you use often and what pieces do you feel you don’t use much at all?


Letterwood is gorgeous- congrats. 
I wear the perlee bracelet daily and the 10 Yg motif most days. I also wear the pave earrings 2-3 times a week. All are gold and with diamond as the stones are super durable and easy to use with kids. I do not wear my 5 motif malachite that often since it can not get wet, so can’t wear it around kids, or if it is raining or snowing, and have to be careful with washing hands. I will not buy another stone bracelet since I think it is impractical for me. 
So I think the solid gold pieces are great for moms with small kids since my baby is always grabbing at my bracelets, necklaces and earrings. But if you are not wearing around baby then everything works!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> A pink B with a pink shawl sounds divine!  What color was the rest of your outfit?


Dark skinny blue jeans, black sweater and black boots. My uniform!


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Dark skinny blue jeans, black sweater and black boots. My uniform!


I wear that a lot!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I'm including coquelicot here because I see more orange than red...Balenciaga Coquelicot First (sold), Bal rouille Weekender (sold), and Bal anis make up clutch (I still have and use this one).
> View attachment 4337500
> View attachment 4337504
> View attachment 4337505


Swoon, all are great pieces, the coquelicot knocks me off my chair - it’s amazing!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I wear that a lot!


+2 @lynne_ross


----------



## essiedub

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My yellows and oranges
> 
> My dream bag, a Faye in a color Chloe calls "dusty yellow".
> View attachment 4336888
> 
> 
> I only have one orange bag, but I LOVE it. I wear it all the time and I think it matches everything. I got it from the Coach outlet but the leather quality isn't bad, and I love that it's from the Keith Haring collection!
> View attachment 4336890
> 
> 
> One of my first purses, a gift from my mom from I don't even know how old I was. Funny how this monogram shoulder style is back in fashion again!
> View attachment 4336892
> 
> 
> A bag I thrifted when I was a student in London. I love that rectangular shape, the same shape as an LV Danube. I've been wanting a Danube-esque bag shape for a while (sans logos), but it's hard to justify when I have this bag! It has inner dividers though, which makes the interior really teeny.
> View attachment 4336901
> 
> 
> An honorable mention to my yellow colorblocked bags (some of which I already posted during the red week, so I won't talk about them again). One of the ones I hadn't mentioned yet is the canvas tote I got from the Tate Modern, where I got to see Whaam! by Roy Lichtenstein. I really love going to art museums, and I especially love art from 20th and 21st century!
> View attachment 4336893


I like this Keith Haring tie in. Going to have to check it out ..maybe an SLG or charm. Thanks for posting!


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm doing alright. I ended 2018 and started 2019 with a bang in finding two must-add special pieces for my collection. I did let go of two bags that weren't working for me and I feel good about that. I have two more that are outgoing and I am still thinking pretty regularly about what I would like to add next (mini Roulis although I've been tempted by more than one Chanel Trendy CC and now the Delvaux Brillant in a few shades of brown that I saw for the new season!). I have, unfortunately, gone off the deep end with starting research on VCA pieces but hope to add only almost daily wearable items. If I'm able to meet that commitment and only buy jewelry pieces that are in a consistent rotation (or worn everyday), then I will be happy with that spending. Lastly, with the watch I want to add, I know I will do this at some point soon and I'm eyeing older models of Patek rose gold watches that come at less than 50% of the cost of current retail price for Patek Calatravas. When I add this, it will be at a good price and much less than I was expecting I might have to pay. Also, I wear my new Apple Watch everyday since it was a gift from my in-laws, so it's not as if my wrist is empty as I wait to be ready for this purchase!
> 
> Getting the closet in place, which should be done in just about a month, will really help me to see and enjoy EVERYTHING that I have. I can't wait to have my shoes displayed because I've never had that opportunity!


Ooh can’t wait to see your Pateks. Yes I too would love a rose gold watch!  VCA’s are definitely an addiction,..it’s  like visual cocaine ..look and you gotta have.


----------



## essiedub

bellarusa said:


> Finally!  This is my favorite tote.  It's a BV from 8 years ago, beautiful mustard yellow.  The neat thing about it is that it's got zipper along both sides so you can zip up and make it a neat flat tote, or zip halfway to make it a more triangle tote, or unzip all the way and make it a slouchy tote. The handles are also adjustable so can be made to be long enough for the shoulder and short enough for hand carrying.
> 
> This is another one of those "if I knew they'd retire it I'd bought it in few more colors" bag.



Nice color and I like that zip flat feature! And I like that it’s not the typical weave.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I'm including coquelicot here because I see more orange than red...Balenciaga Coquelicot First (sold), Bal rouille Weekender (sold), and Bal anis make up clutch (I still have and use this one).
> View attachment 4337500
> View attachment 4337504
> View attachment 4337505


Swooning over the First in Coquelicot, though I know you don't have it any more. Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Dark skinny blue jeans, black sweater and black boots. My uniform!


That is such a classy, classic look! How great to have a uniform that works for you. And then to mix it up with your bags & shawls/scarves.


----------



## essiedub

I’m way behind on color posts...think this belongs in  last week’s red/burgundy showcase.
This is the Botkier Sasha from what seems like a decade ago. I’ve always been attached to this one..perhaps the color and shape? Anyway, Monica Botkier was a photographer and designed this bag as a cute bag to carry all her camera gear ..so it lays open so she can easily access camera gear. I will demonstrate with my SLGs all lined up crosswise so I also can easily access without it being a big black hole. Isn’t it nifty? I can see everything and they stay in place without a bag sorter. I just think it’s so clever!  And it’s convertible to larger capacity by unlatching  the belt underneath.




Just for fun, I’m showing the contents of my daily bag..I am trying to rotate through my SLGs and have switched in the LV mini zippy (or whatever it’s called) for the week.
-Agenda with calendar and notebook
-LV mini zippy holds toiletries, makeup etc
-Orange passport holder holds tissue pack
-Wallet..the best design ..compact yet not thick, coin compartment, card slots and bill-slot (I still carry cash)
-My phone
-My key holder
-Pencil case holding distance and reading glasses (I hate having to wear and carry glasses!)


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> I’m way behind on color posts...think this belongs in  last week’s red/burgundy showcase.
> This is the Botkier Sasha from what seems like a decade ago. I’ve always been attached to this one..perhaps the color and shape? Anyway, Monica Botkier was a photographer and designed this bag as a cute bag to carry all her camera gear ..so it lays open so she can easily access camera gear. I will demonstrate with my SLGs all lined up crosswise so I also can easily access without it being a big black hole. Isn’t it nifty? I can see everything and they stay in place without a bag sorter. I just think it’s so clever!  And it’s convertible to larger capacity by unlatching  the belt underneath.
> View attachment 4337599
> View attachment 4337600
> View attachment 4337601
> 
> Just for fun, I’m showing the contents of my daily bag..I am trying to rotate through my SLGs and have switched in the LV mini zippy (or whatever it’s called) for the week.
> -Agenda with calendar and notebook
> -LV mini zippy holds toiletries, makeup etc
> -Orange passport holder holds tissue pack
> -Wallet..the best design ..compact yet not thick, coin compartment, card slots and bill-slot (I still carry cash)
> -My phone
> -My key holder
> -Pencil case holding distance and reading glasses (I hate having to wear and carry glasses!)



I love your Botkier! I had the twin of this bag in black. I wonder what happened to it? This one and the Trigger bag were such great designs.


----------



## muchstuff

bellarusa said:


> Finally!  This is my favorite tote.  It's a BV from 8 years ago, beautiful mustard yellow.  The neat thing about it is that it's got zipper along both sides so you can zip up and make it a neat flat tote, or zip halfway to make it a more triangle tote, or unzip all the way and make it a slouchy tote. The handles are also adjustable so can be made to be long enough for the shoulder and short enough for hand carrying.
> 
> This is another one of those "if I knew they'd retire it I'd bought it in few more colors" bag.


Bag twins, although mine is black. Love your colour!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Swoon, all are great pieces, the coquelicot knocks me off my chair - it’s amazing!


I have (or had, not sure yet) this habit of buying certain colours/styles just so I could physically hold them. Then reality sets in and I sell them.  I've had three or four Firsts, knowing that the style doesn't work for me. Same with City bags. Hopefully I've learned, I seem to be doing at least a BIT better .


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Swooning over the First in Coquelicot, though I know you don't have it any more. Such a gorgeous color!


Thanks, I must be the only person I know who isn't a huge fan of the colour, but I had to buy it to find that out...


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I said I wasn’t buying any sunglasses this year. But, yesterday I broke one of my go to / favorite pair that I’ve had for a few years.  Dior Volute 2 in black /grey.
> 
> This is killing me because I lost my other favorite black pair, some simple Prada cat eyes when we were in Mexico last summer.
> 
> So how I have to get some black sunnies. Argh. I haven’t been looking so I don’t even know which ones I would want. I actually looked to see if either of these are still being sold (both are years old) and it seems that only those suspect online sunglasses sellers have them. Somehow I don’t think they are selling authentic sunglasses at 20% of the cost.
> 
> But, I do need to find two pair of nice black sunnies. In unrelated news I’ve already listed a pair of burgundy Prada ones that I don’t reach for. Lol!
> 
> What are your favorite sunglasses? Do you collect them like you collect your handbags?



Sorry about your shoes horror. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Glad to hear eBay fix it for you. 

The phone case is cute. I swear by iface case. I usually get them from Tokyo hand in Japan when I go there. (I go there every year so...) 

I wear prescription glasses so my sunglasses needs to be a prescription, too. I just pick whatever my glasses shop has and look good on me. I don’t really care about the brand. More on whether or not it can fit my lenses and stay on my nose.


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Same with me. I have fewer than 5 pairs, and some of those are ones that my sister and Mom didn't want so just let me borrow indefinitely. I don't do well with sunglasses because I can't see in them when driving (need my glasses and don't want to buy prescription sunglasses) and they actually make me sweatier when it's hot out and I wear them! As in, I fog them up!! Just regular sunglasses too, nothing too huge or special.



You can also get the lenses that change the color into darker color if it’s exposed to strong sunlight. I use that lenses with my prescription and it helps a lot. I don’t have to tote around my sunglasses everywhere.


----------



## whateve

vink said:


> You can also get the lenses that change the color into darker color if it’s exposed to strong sunlight. I use that lenses with my prescription and it helps a lot. I don’t have to tote around my sunglasses everywhere.


They talked me out of that when I got my glasses. They said they won't turn dark in the car, which is where I need sunglasses the most.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> They talked me out of that when I got my glasses. They said they won't turn dark in the car, which is where I need sunglasses the most.


They will to a degree. I have transitional lenses and I got the darkest colour possible but they don't work nearly as well as my Maui Jims. But they do help somewhat if you're really light sensitive.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> They will to a degree. I have transitional lenses and I got the darkest colour possible but they don't work nearly as well as my Maui Jims. But they do help somewhat if you're really light sensitive.


I really wanted some Chanel glasses they had last year but they looked terrible on me. You could get your prescription in the glasses and then there was a magnetic overlay that had the sunglasses lenses. It seemed like such a clever idea, and they sold out, but they stopped making them, so there must have been a reason.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I really wanted some Chanel glasses they had last year but they looked terrible on me. You could get your prescription in the glasses and then there was a magnetic overlay that had the sunglasses lenses. It seemed like such a clever idea, and they sold out, but they stopped making them, so there must have been a reason.


Seems like it might have been a bit of a tricky thing to have work properly!


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> All boxed up...
> (Bless him, he can’t gift wrap!)
> 
> And all unboxed.
> 
> It’s an assortment of things I wanted over the year, in one go! I talk all the time about things I’m hankering for but don’t need, and Mr Dawn just makes notes and gets them for me. By the time I receive on Valentine’s, I’ve always forgotten my lust list and it’s a lovely surprise
> 
> - LV Kirigami SLGs [emoji813]
> - the YSL Pale Gold WOC I had my heart set on
> - caramel cookies and Ferrero Rochers
> - rose gold water bottles [emoji2]
> - rose gold travel jewellery case
> - Swarovski Tiffany Blue pen
> - Parker Sonnet Fountain and Ballpen
> - so many Diptyque goodies, including this year’s limited edition roses candles - Damascus and Grasse roses!!
> 
> My cup of happiness runs over



Your hubby needs to open a course on how to gift the significant other. I’ll send hubster there and enroll him in a heartbeat. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

And what do you think about YSL WOC? I’m looking for a WOC, but don’t want to fork out for Chanel anymore. I wonder if YSL can be as good. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

lynne_ross said:


> I do not have any yellow bags but here are my two ‘orange bags’ - crevette Hermes kelly 32 and orange Hermes kelly wallet. The wallet I don’t count as a bag (so not in my quoted bag count) but I do sometimes use it as a stand along bag, sometimes even with a Hermes silver necklace as a strap. I have considered selling the wallet but now that my office has moved to agile and I work between multiple offices, so have given up a designated office, I might start using it for work since it will fit all my cards and phone.
> The crevette bag is inbetween orange and pink. It is more beautiful in real life (more pink). I love the colour since it is easier to match with black than a true orange without looking Halloween themed and it goes well with all my spring/summer colours.



I like your crevette, although it doesn’t compliment my skin at all when I tried it on. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My yellows and oranges
> 
> My dream bag, a Faye in a color Chloe calls "dusty yellow".
> View attachment 4336888
> 
> 
> I only have one orange bag, but I LOVE it. I wear it all the time and I think it matches everything. I got it from the Coach outlet but the leather quality isn't bad, and I love that it's from the Keith Haring collection!
> View attachment 4336890
> 
> 
> One of my first purses, a gift from my mom from I don't even know how old I was. Funny how this monogram shoulder style is back in fashion again!
> View attachment 4336892
> 
> 
> A bag I thrifted when I was a student in London. I love that rectangular shape, the same shape as an LV Danube. I've been wanting a Danube-esque bag shape for a while (sans logos), but it's hard to justify when I have this bag! It has inner dividers though, which makes the interior really teeny.
> View attachment 4336901
> 
> 
> An honorable mention to my yellow colorblocked bags (some of which I already posted during the red week, so I won't talk about them again). One of the ones I hadn't mentioned yet is the canvas tote I got from the Tate Modern, where I got to see Whaam! by Roy Lichtenstein. I really love going to art museums, and I especially love art from 20th and 21st century!
> View attachment 4336893



I like your Wow clutch. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?



I’m ok. I did placed orders on MM good bye sale, but I don’t think I’ll receive them soon. I won’t count them in until I receive them though. I also got a Chanel flap on a whim. [emoji28] It’s a cute jersey flap. Darn me for falling for an exorbitantly priced clothe flap, but it’s so cute and has a nautical theme which I secretly love, although I’m still too shy to wear my Chanel to work. But I’m sure it’s so cute and would be perfect for my weekend. With a small push from my friend, I slipped down that slippery slope. [emoji28] That’s my January in. 

For February, one of my favorite local bag brand has a sale before raising the price [emoji28], so I jump on one of their bags I’ve been eyeing since last year. That’ll be my only February count, I hope. 

I have a plan for March. It’s my birth month and I can reap a special birthday discount from another local brand on a bag I’ve been eyeing since 2 years ago so... if nothing wrong, I’ll probably get that bag. 

I have a trip in April and plan to get that hammock I’ve been dreaming about since I saw it last year. 

That’s my plan for this year. I hope that’s all until the end of the year. January and February buys are not in my plan, but March and April are. I hope nothing else come up. [emoji28] 

I did get 2 out so far. Like sold them. Not donate or give away like I usually do. That’s quite a boost for me mentally. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> They talked me out of that when I got my glasses. They said they won't turn dark in the car, which is where I need sunglasses the most.



Um... mine turn. [emoji848] and if they don’t, I place mine on the console for a minute and it turn nicely. [emoji16]


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is a great little bag. It looks like a perfect size for weekends. The studs around the edge give it a nice pizzazz.


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> I’m ok. I did placed orders on MM good bye sale, but I don’t think I’ll receive them soon. I won’t count them in until I receive them though. I also got a Chanel flap on a whim. [emoji28] It’s a cute jersey flap. Darn me for falling for an exorbitantly priced clothe flap, but it’s so cute and has a nautical theme which I secretly love, although I’m still too shy to wear my Chanel to work. But I’m sure it’s so cute and would be perfect for my weekend. With a small push from my friend, I slipped down that slippery slope. [emoji28] That’s my January in.
> 
> For February, one of my favorite local bag brand has a sale before raising the price [emoji28], so I jump on one of their bags I’ve been eyeing since last year. That’ll be my only February count, I hope.
> 
> I have a plan for March. It’s my birth month and I can reap a special birthday discount from another local brand on a bag I’ve been eyeing since 2 years ago so... if nothing wrong, I’ll probably get that bag.
> 
> I have a trip in April and plan to get that hammock I’ve been dreaming about since I saw it last year.
> 
> That’s my plan for this year. I hope that’s all until the end of the year. January and February buys are not in my plan, but March and April are. I hope nothing else come up. [emoji28]
> 
> I did get 2 out so far. Like sold them. Not donate or give away like I usually do. That’s quite a boost for me mentally. [emoji4]


Would love to see all of these new bags you’ve added and are adding! Especially the Chanel and I’m curious about your local brands!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Thank you... that is such useful information! I agree: the PM would definitely be the correct size for me. I don't need yet another mini bag (I think I have too many, and may even rehome one this year) and the GM would overwhelm me.
> 
> I've had some spare time this weekend, and I've been roaming the blogs, studying up on "style tips for the petite woman."  One that I found on every single blog was *do not carry an oversized handbag*. I don't, but it was good confirmation that my instincts are correct!


I have 2 tpm Evelyns that I bought before the mini bag trend in 2013 and I just looooove the size. I use them if I have to run out for an errand or take my kids somewhere where I do not need to bring much and I always bring one for travel - tuck it into another bag. It can fit my wallet, keys, sunglasses and lipchap. It is a great size fir those purposes. If you want an everyday bag definitely go for a pm - it is more of a regular bag size and it has an outside pocket for your phone - must have these days. 
What colour are you thinking?


----------



## bellarusa

muchstuff said:


> Bag twins, although mine is black. Love your colour!



Isn't it a great bag? I wish they've continued making it cause I would not hesitate to get one in every color.


----------



## dcooney4

bellarusa said:


> Isn't it a great bag? I wish they've continued making it cause I would not hesitate to get one in every color.
> 
> View attachment 4337943


It is like a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellarusa said:


> Finally!  This is my favorite tote.  It's a BV from 8 years ago, beautiful mustard yellow.  The neat thing about it is that it's got zipper along both sides so you can zip up and make it a neat flat tote, or zip halfway to make it a more triangle tote, or unzip all the way and make it a slouchy tote. The handles are also adjustable so can be made to be long enough for the shoulder and short enough for hand carrying.
> 
> This is another one of those "if I knew they'd retire it I'd bought it in few more colors" bag.


Well I'll be darned! That's marvelous! 


dcooney4 said:


> I wore my Jerome Dreyfuss bag again today . So now I have completed the three small bags wearing them two times each. How are you all doing with challenges.


Such a cute bag!
I've completed the opposite of yours - I've worn my 3 largest bags twice now. 
The Longchamp Le Pliage, the Mulberry Blossom Tote, and the Camelia Roma Borsamano. 
I'm thinking I might do yours too and wear my smallest twice as well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I've been working my way through this book to try and get out of my "fashion rut." It's out of print, and I'm not related to the author, lol. Many used copies available on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...p_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=
> 
> There are, I'm sure, a lot of books like it... I follow Brenda's blog, and I like her writing style, so I thought I'd enjoy this one. It's given me some good ideas, plus it's motivated me to do (yet another!) closet purge. AND I've been able to put together some cute new outfits out of *clothes I already own*! Woot!!! If you had asked me, I would have said that all my clothes were black. Certainly my pants are (except for jeans). And some sweaters, and some tops. But I do have a bit of color here and there; it was just a matter of combining things creatively.
> 
> I feel as though I've just gone on a shopping spree... and I haven't left my house all weekend!





ElainePG said:


> Has it arrived yet? You'll have to post pictures!
> I love the way you discover under-the-radar designers... it seems to me that you posted your Polene here on this thread before it was written up on Purse Blog; isn't that right?
> A 32cm Kelly is going to be gorgy! Have fun hunting.


I follow Brenda on IG, I like her look a lot and I'll check out the book.
I'm another wearer of mostly black, but StyleBook tells me I also wear navy, gray and white - those are my primarily worn colors - and then there are my scarves. How I love them! They are my color and my jewelry. Today I'm wearing black and gray and a flaming red scarf - FLAMING red! 
The new bag hasn't arrived yet but when it does, I'll post it. 
Honestly I don't remember if I posted the Polene before or after it was written up… but I read about it on the *Current Good Quality Fair Price but Little Known Recommendation Thread *
(Im not sure why this is in red!), and went to check it out!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ElainePG said:


> Both of these are so beautiful! The Latte color of the Balenciaga looks like the perfect neutral. I see it going with every color of outfit. And the contrast stitching in the Baroque... I've never seen one with that before! It really amkes the quilting on the bag pop. Terrific look. I certainly do miss Marc Jacobs' quilted bags. Such a shame he stopped doing them. I have two left in my collection (the other two didn't work out... wrong size and color) and I'm treasuring them!



Thanks for the bag love, Elaine!  I do like them both a lot and have tried both already as well. I just have to add some holes to the Town's strap bec. the bag falls a bit lower than where I want it to fall against my body. I'm a bit scared to use it though bec. of its light color. I was super careful when I used it when I went to the LV boutique last Friday. I was using public transportation and I was crazy careful for it not to touch anything with dark color, not even the colored bags of those seated beside me in the train. Haha! I know, too paranoid!

As with the Baroque, I love the contrast stitching as well. I think it the double stitching makes the bag durable as the outer is made of lambskin. The leather is buttery soft to the touch and I think without the double stitching, it will scratch easily and won't get the bit of structure that it has. But I do find the clasp fiddly and one the of straps tend to slip off. With the weight of that bag plus my stuff inside, the sudden falling of the bag off my shoulder is really irritating but I still like her. It just takes a little getting used to it, I guess.



ElainePG said:


> There's a post up today on the Purse Blog today about whether no top zipper on a tote is a deal-breaker. For me it isn't, since I live in a small town. And even for my zippered bags (like my 3 Balenciagas) I never zip them up. But I understand where it definitely would be a concern for city-dwellers.
> 
> For me, a deal-breaker is a bag that doesn't have a zipped pocket on the inside, at the back of the bag. It doesn't have to be large... in fact, small is good. But it absolutely *has* to be there. It's where I put my car keys, my house keys, and my little mini-pen. Those are three things I use all the time, and I HATE fishing for them inside a handbag.  And this is why, even though I adore the look of it, I will never own an Hermès Evelyne.
> 
> Any bag design deal-breakers for anyone here?


Deal-breakers for me are:
- big flaps (on a shoulder bag, they hit my face sometimes. My MJ Baroque is an exemption on this deal breaker bec. I truly love the look of it. Although the clasp hit me on the face 2x already )
- fiddly clasps (which I didn't know my MJ Baroque has until she came. She's an online purchase)
- open tote with no zipped interior compartment
- too heavy (couldn't wear my MJ Stella bec. of that issue; again I didn't know she weighs a ton as I only bought her online from a US consignment shop)
- patent leather (color transfer, fingerprints, discoloration/yellowing, sticks with plastic-covered notebooks or like materials)



Sparkletastic said:


> My people! My people!
> The heavens have opened
> 
> The search for my black tote is over!
> 
> Here she is!! Yay!!
> View attachment 4332246
> 
> Despite the crazy with the shipping box, there were no issues with the box or bag!!!
> She’s perfect for me... Thank the purse goddess. I FINALLY have my black tote. Whoop!!!!!!!


Congratulations Sparkle! Glad to see nothing bad happened to her.. Now, the search is over. Enjoy her in good health! 



Annabel Lee said:


> Ha! I'm usually pretty good about not shopping for my fantasy life, but there's something about shopping while traveling that makes me pitch all sense out the window. OF COURSE I will spend all my days cavorting in front of historic monuments and eating only Michelin-starred fare and sipping lattes al fresco and dropping my dry-cleaning with the hotel valet. When in reality, once I'm home, I spend my days at the office with a take-out sandwich and a slightly chipped Starbucks mug and my mornings wondering if I really have to iron this shirt. So I definitely understand the travel goggles.



I get the shopping with traveling thing. Me and my kids have the privilege to join DH onboard the ship he's working for. We are allowed one family sailing per year. And I look forward to the shopping as much as I look forward to the sightseeing. No currency converting or I will not be able to buy anything, lol! But this year's travel was different. I got to control myself from buying a wallet from LV in Changi airport in Singapore. But DH eventually bought it for me at our local LV store in time for my birthday. I was super happy about it. But still, I get a different high when shopping overseas.




bellarusa said:


> And here is my burgundy red (with coffee thermos for contrast).  Glad that I squeezed it in and can't wait to show off my Yellow!





Cookiefiend said:


> For the Color of February - Hermès Drag 2
> View attachment 4332634
> 
> My second Extreme Team bag - Mulberry Blossom Tote - zomg the leather on this! And it also counts in the red category!
> View attachment 4332635
> 
> (First ET bag was the LC Le Pliage Neo - carried twice while traveling [emoji38])





msd_bags said:


> I only have 2 red bags now and 1 burgundy bag.
> (“Stock photos” on my phone.)
> Massaccesi midi Minerva.
> View attachment 4332939
> 
> And Elaine’s red bag’s big sister, regular size Marc Jacobs 54.  It’s a bit hard for me to wear this since she’s big and too red with too gold hardware.  I listed her up in our local ebay for 2 months but no takers.
> View attachment 4332940
> 
> And finally my Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood. Love!
> View attachment 4332941
> 
> Oh, and my wallet now is in oxblood too (Mulberry).
> View attachment 4332942
> 
> I also use a Longchamp pouch for meds and lipstick and powder.
> View attachment 4332944





essiedub said:


> Oh yes! I like that blue black.thanks for indulging me *morebags*! Apparently there are ink enthusiasts out there that like certain colors in certain brands for certain types of paper  OMG.  I’m just happy that I am actively using my fountain pens again!   I think you asked about how I carry my pen. This is just a cheapy velvet pen sleeve that is low profile. I have other leather ones that just add bulk and weight.  Here she is with my calendar (yes, still paper) and notebook inside this red  H cover, which I switched to  for “red” month.  And finally,  one of my red bags, the Dior le Trente. I like its profile but it is annoying digging for things. I should put the little loose things into smaller pouches..as I have a zillion SLGs. I think putting SLGs into use needs to be one of my goals for the year. Next week
> View attachment 4333134



Loving all the reds and burgundies! Valentine's is fast approaching and I feel it even more with your fabulous red bags! Keep them coming as I do not have one yet. Will just live vicariously through all of you! 

Oh, I suddenly realized it's a new week already so new color week. Excited to see your yellows and oranges, which I think I do not have as well. Goodness!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I’m way behind on color posts...think this belongs in  last week’s red/burgundy showcase.
> This is the Botkier Sasha from what seems like a decade ago. I’ve always been attached to this one..perhaps the color and shape? Anyway, Monica Botkier was a photographer and designed this bag as a cute bag to carry all her camera gear ..so it lays open so she can easily access camera gear. I will demonstrate with my SLGs all lined up crosswise so I also can easily access without it being a big black hole. Isn’t it nifty? I can see everything and they stay in place without a bag sorter. I just think it’s so clever!  And it’s convertible to larger capacity by unlatching  the belt underneath.
> View attachment 4337599
> View attachment 4337600
> View attachment 4337601
> 
> Just for fun, I’m showing the contents of my daily bag..I am trying to rotate through my SLGs and have switched in the LV mini zippy (or whatever it’s called) for the week.
> -Agenda with calendar and notebook
> -LV mini zippy holds toiletries, makeup etc
> -Orange passport holder holds tissue pack
> -Wallet..the best design ..compact yet not thick, coin compartment, card slots and bill-slot (I still carry cash)
> -My phone
> -My key holder
> -Pencil case holding distance and reading glasses (I hate having to wear and carry glasses!)


What a fantastic bag, smart design!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> They are both so cheerful! I love the look of the Alto to but I am afraid of scratches as well.





msd_bags said:


> Love this yellow Dior of yours!!





lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful yellow





Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Dior is like a ray of sunshine - so pretty!
> I don’t have any orange or yellow bags, so I will be on the side lines cheering everyone else on! [emoji4]





More bags said:


> Great yellow Dior!
> 
> 
> Your yellow duffle is a beauty!





pdxhb said:


> I love both of these!!! That Miss Dior is stunning - awesome you got a good deal on something that unique!
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection! That sunflower duffle is a perfect shade of yellow.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness these are both so lovely! Really that crevette is such a distinctive shade - I have seen one in person and was just smitten! I bet it's stunning with black outfits.


Thanks for all the likes and sweet comments on my yellow Dior. I was very happy to have found her and really enjoy wearing her. I find yellow and orange hard to wear so it’s extra special to have one that works for me. 

I’m loving seeing all the yellow and orange bags. There are such unexpected colors and so beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> You just reminded me that I had the best pair of emerald green velvet skinny jeans a few years back, they wore out since I wore them so much. I could not find another pair to replace them with. What is the brand of your Bordeaux ones? I need to replace mine.


I have velvet jeans from two brands. 7 for all mankind and INC (Macy’s house brand). Love them!


lynne_ross said:


> I am feeling good! But I only buy bags when I travel so it is easy to control not buying when I am home. Ask me again after my annual trip to Paris .
> I am enjoying shopping my clothes, still have everything divided. I think this and tracking my bag usuage will really help me understand what I use, do not use and need more of.


I really need to track my clothing usage. I’m so spotty in doing so which is weird because I always track bag usage. I’m going to commit to starting today. 


lynne_ross said:


> However, I am not doing well at shopping my jewelry and I foresee getting more items then planned this year. I am pretty sure this is where I will fail this year (since I failed last year too...). I do need to start tracking my jewelry wear so I can sell items I do not wear, but it feels daunting to track and then sell. So I keep pushing this off. Maybe i’ll Do this second half of year.


Jewelry is my weakness but I’ve grown very planful.

I finally decided to get serious with my everyday items  - for me that means pretty, sparkly, non branded white gold and diamonds. I wanted 3 sets (earrings, bracelets, necklaces) that I can rotate and semi mix and match. Some selling, some buying and some restyling has gotten me to just about complete with that project.

And, because I’ve collected jewelry since my teens, I already have a number of yellow gold items from when that color was more popular. However, I sold / gifted a lot (anything 10k, 14k or generally blah) and only kept the best pieces. Most of what I kept were pretty chains for which I upgraded / restyled pendants so that the stones were a good size. One of my favorite is a yg drop pendant in which I set the 1ct diamond that was in my mom’s engagement ring. It means a lot to me to wear that. I have a couple pair of pretty yg earrings but, need to work on that a bit too.

And, I’ve sold off almost all my sterling silver (lots of Tiffany’s stuff) and just about all my colored stone jewelry except for one killler earring / necklace set I adore and one bracelet. Sterling silver gets on my nerves with the tarnish. Colored stones just don’t make my heart go pitty pat as much as diamonds. (Plus the price I’d rubies has gone through the roof. It was a good time to sell mine.)

What’s slowing me down is that I only want to add super extra special pieces at this point. And, most of those are 5 figures in cost.  Not the kind of items I can just run out and impulse buy.  So, Mr. Sparkle has his marching orders and I expect him to look neither to his left nor right til he’s done. 

Seriously though, I’m really not thinking more bags right now. I’m really focused on jewelry. I have about 12 pricey items at the consignment jeweler right now.  I need some hungry buyers to buy so I can get moving with what I want to get. Lol!

I encourage you to sell what jewelry you aren’t wearing. It feels as good as getting rid of bags and clothes we aren’t wearing.


bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so nice to check in and read how everyone's doing! I've been well-behaved so far - only bought that one Longchamp pouch and no bags yet! I'm actually finding it much easier to avoid shopping this year, even though I was in an undeniable shopping addiction last year. I only see myself buying two bags in the next few months. My money tree is already ripe for the picking, but I am going to put off buying until I - knock on wood - get a graduate acceptance! Maybe I'll get a rejection, and in that case I'll let myself shop as consolation, lol.
> 
> On the other hand, I think I need to work on contentment with what I have. I have a wishlist about a mile long of bags I want. I think part of reigning in a shopping addiction is not just stopping the buying, but also stopping the browsing! At the same time though, window shopping is a really fun way of keeping up with fashion while not spending any money! Does anyone else have thoughts on the dangers or lack thereof of window shopping?


I can’t window shop or I will buy. So, I just have to stop cold turkey.

In contrast, TPF doesn’t tempt me. It helps me refine my choices so I make better purchases. It stops me from making purchases as I get the inside scoop on bags and learn of deal breakers. And, this thread gives me healthy peer pressure to resist buying into external buying / marketing / keep up with the Joneses messages. So weirdly, TPF stops a lot of my buying and makes what I do buy much smarter choices.


bellebellebelle19 said:


> My yellows and oranges
> 
> My dream bag, a Faye in a color Chloe calls "dusty yellow".
> View attachment 4336888
> 
> 
> I only have one orange bag, but I LOVE it. I wear it all the time and I think it matches everything. I got it from the Coach outlet but the leather quality isn't bad, and I love that it's from the Keith Haring collection!
> View attachment 4336890
> 
> 
> One of my first purses, a gift from my mom from I don't even know how old I was. Funny how this monogram shoulder style is back in fashion again!
> View attachment 4336892
> 
> 
> A bag I thrifted when I was a student in London. I love that rectangular shape, the same shape as an LV Danube. I've been wanting a Danube-esque bag shape for a while (sans logos), but it's hard to justify when I have this bag! It has inner dividers though, which makes the interior really teeny.
> View attachment 4336901
> 
> 
> An honorable mention to my yellow colorblocked bags (some of which I already posted during the red week, so I won't talk about them again). One of the ones I hadn't mentioned yet is the canvas tote I got from the Tate Modern, where I got to see Whaam! by Roy Lichtenstein. I really love going to art museums, and I especially love art from 20th and 21st century!
> View attachment 4336893


That orange bag is so happy!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I used the pink birkin I have been considering selling today. I enjoyed using it. I wish it was a 30 vs. a 35 but it is not worth selling it at a loss to buy a 30 for more $ (costing even more to move to a 30). So I will keep it and try and use it again within a month. If I happen to buy a bag that takes it place at some point then I will sell but fir now it is staying. I loved wearing it with my pink shawl - it pulled the look together for me.


I honestly think you should stop trying to like this bag. It just is NOT for you. You shouldn’t even bother selling it. 

Instead, you should allow me as your dear selfless friend to take this burden off your hands and spare you any further consternation or pain.   Mail it to me today and be free of this bag!!! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations on having a baby last year! I feel like I’ve already bought my push presents pre-baby! I purchased the pg letterwood VA earrings and I’m hoping my SA can find me the 5 motif bracelet to match, although there are no more available in the US. I am considering the 20 motif letterwood necklace but I feel that it will not be used as often as I would like to think. So, perhaps my next pieces after that will be the pg GMOP and pave bracelet and the guilloche bracelet and earrings. With a baby, what pieces do you use often and what pieces do you feel you don’t use much at all?


I’m totally feeling cheated over here. I had my kids when things like a babymoon and push presents weren’t a thing. All I got was a baby, private school tuition bills and a sprinkling of stretch marks. Lol! 

Can I demand reparations?  Maybe the kids should chip in too. 


ElainePG said:


> I've been working my way through this book to try and get out of my "fashion rut." It's out of print, and I'm not related to the author, lol. Many used copies available on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...p_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=
> 
> There are, I'm sure, a lot of books like it... I follow Brenda's blog, and I like her writing style, so I thought I'd enjoy this one. It's given me some good ideas, plus it's motivated me to do (yet another!) closet purge. AND I've been able to put together some cute new outfits out of *clothes I already own*! Woot!!! If you had asked me, I would have said that all my clothes were black. Certainly my pants are (except for jeans). And some sweaters, and some tops. But I do have a bit of color here and there; it was just a matter of combining things creatively.
> 
> I feel as though I've just gone on a shopping spree... and I haven't left my house all weekend!


Buying this book now. I love getting fresh ideas on how to play with my clothes!!!


ElainePG said:


> That's so interesting! I didn't know that you were a "mostly black with brights" person. That's been me, except that I've been "mostly black with a bright H scarf."
> 
> And then you added grey, and after that, navy and bordeaux, which is exactly what I'm looking to do, encouraged by the Brenda Kinsel book I'm reading. Years ago I "had my colors done," but that was when my hair was dark brown. Now it's grey (oh, well...) and because my eyes and skin tone are light, I'm realizing that high-contrast looks (a black cardi over a white shirt, f'rinstance) aren't doing me any favors. I'd be better off with medium- or low-contrast looks, like a grey cardi over a pale pink shirt. Or a garnet-colored dress, instead of a black one.
> 
> Sorry to rave on & on about this book, everyone!  It's just that I'm so excited to finally be doing something intelligent about my wardrobe.


I adore black, white and grey clothes that have beautiful design structure.  Adding colors in pops was easy peasy and natural for me to do too. They make strong statements and I like interesting clothes. 

Adding in the other colors I wanted - navy, bordeaux, dark emerald green and clear (not dusty, pale or tea stained) pastels -  was work. You can’t add plop one caramel piece in your wardrobe and not “support” it with other items. So, that’s why I started slowly. I had to buy in tiny clusters that worked together and with what I had. 

I still never wear any camel colored (or burgundy) item near my face. It’s bottoms, shoes or accessories. And, I have zero desire to add true earth tones (rust, mustard, hunter, brown, blueish slate, etc) because they don’t flatter me and I don’t like them. 


essiedub said:


> I’m way behind on color posts...think this belongs in  last week’s red/burgundy showcase.
> This is the Botkier Sasha from what seems like a decade ago. I’ve always been attached to this one..perhaps the color and shape? Anyway, Monica Botkier was a photographer and designed this bag as a cute bag to carry all her camera gear ..so it lays open so she can easily access camera gear. I will demonstrate with my SLGs all lined up crosswise so I also can easily access without it being a big black hole. Isn’t it nifty? I can see everything and they stay in place without a bag sorter. I just think it’s so clever!  And it’s convertible to larger capacity by unlatching  the belt underneath.
> View attachment 4337599
> View attachment 4337600
> View attachment 4337601
> 
> Just for fun, I’m showing the contents of my daily bag..I am trying to rotate through my SLGs and have switched in the LV mini zippy (or whatever it’s called) for the week.
> -Agenda with calendar and notebook
> -LV mini zippy holds toiletries, makeup etc
> -Orange passport holder holds tissue pack
> -Wallet..the best design ..compact yet not thick, coin compartment, card slots and bill-slot (I still carry cash)
> -My phone
> -My key holder
> -Pencil case holding distance and reading glasses (I hate having to wear and carry glasses!)


Oooh passport holder for tissues. Genius. I hate carrying tissues (but need to) because they get all crumpled and shed dust. I get a tissue pouch!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## taho

Old Photo of my MJ Cammie in Mustard/Camel. Miss this bag but I got years of use before selling it.


I've been an irregular poster but back and going to be serious !


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.



Funny coincidence! I got a black tote too in lamb and absolutely love it. It's pity that it has been snowing lately like a hell so it's very difficult to use any open tote unless I want to carry a full bucket of snow with me... But spring is on the corner soon!

I got a matching flap card case / wallet in lamb as well which I've been using every day. It still looks like a brand new though I haven't treated it with special care. This model works so well so I gathered my courage and purchased the exact same model in caviar this week without a second thought because it was beautifully made (all threads in line, no crooked CC logo etc.) while browsing the minis. Now I sort of regret not being considerate enough. No love for stiffness and plasticy feeling of the caviar but I do hope it'll soften a bit at least and growing to love it more later. I really don't want to re-sell it. Just too arduous process. I learned again not to buy anything which is not on my wishlist.






Link to the pic if it doesn't show: link


----------



## Sparkletastic

Challenge Update:

I’m doing the Form & Function challenge and surprisingly have gotten the “form” bags worn.

Mr. S. & I had fun celebrating the anniversary of our first date last night. I didn’t get a purse pic which is so unlike me.  But, I wore my silver Dior so first half of the challenge complete.

I’ve also worn my Jimmy Choo Raven so half of function is done. I just haven’t gotten around to wearing the black Fendi BTW.

I think I’m going to switch up the challenge and try to wear each of 4 prettiest and 4 most functional bags twice.  That will be a big challenge!!!  But, hey it’s no fun if it’s easy. Lol!

• Dior cream and gold Diorama (worm onece)
• Dior silver Diorama (worm once)
• Chanel red lamb flap (worn once)
• Miu Miu pewter mini tote

• LV LockMe II BB (worm 3 times)
• Jimmy Choo Raven (worm twice)
• Fendi BTW
• Chanel Tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

FYI: here are the Feb challenges again

*FEBRUARY SHOPPING YOUR CLOSET CHALLENGES! *

• Color challenge: Wear each of your bags in the colors of Feb - red for love or purple for amethyst.
• Extreme team: Wear your 3 smallest or 3 largest bags at least 2x
• Fresh Focus February: Pick one lesser used bag and wear it with 4 new outfits over the month (approx. one a week) 
• Function or Form: Wear both your prettiest bag and your most functional bag at least 2x this month


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m totally feeling cheated over here. I had my kids when things like a babymoon and push presents weren’t a thing. All I got was a baby, private school tuition bills and a sprinkling of stretch marks. Lol!
> 
> Can I demand reparations?  Maybe the kids should chip in too.


 Push presents seem to be more of a thing now but I'm absolutely using that as an excuse to get myself presents HAHA. And I think you should absolutely get retroactive push presents for yourself!! Or have your husband pick them out! 

I originally mentioned to my husband what I might want and then I decided to just take matters into my own hands. I really buy myself enough things that I don't need him to buy me presents except small, thoughtful things! And he doesn't like purses or VCA jewelry anyway, which is what I really like. Plus, he doesn't have the budget for such extravagant fun pieces. A couple of years ago for my birthday he got me a beautiful pair of diamond climber earrings and a stunning handmade wooden jewelry box. He really went all out that year and I don't expect that again. I'm the spender in our relationship and I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## Rhl2987

bellarusa said:


> Isn't it a great bag? I wish they've continued making it cause I would not hesitate to get one in every color.
> 
> View attachment 4337943


I also love your well used mono PA!! Do you use that as a catch all or as a clutch?


----------



## Rhl2987

taho said:


> Old Photo of my MJ Cammie in Mustard/Camel. Miss this bag but I got years of use before selling it.
> View attachment 4338316
> 
> I've been an irregular poster but back and going to be serious !


I used to have the MJ Blake bag with similar locks on the front. Love it! Mine was my first designer bag that my Mom bought me and I used it long as well before gifting it back to my Mom.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Challenge Update:
> 
> I’m doing the Form & Function challenge and surprisingly have gotten the “form” bags worn.
> 
> Mr. S. & I had fun celebrating the anniversary of our first date last night. I didn’t get a purse pic which is so unlike me.  But, I wore my silver Dior so first half of the challenge complete.
> 
> I’ve also worn my Jimmy Choo Raven so half of function is done. I just haven’t gotten around to wearing the black Fendi BTW.
> 
> I think I’m going to switch up the challenge and try to wear each of 4 prettiest and 4 most functional bags twice.  That will be a big challenge!!!  But, hey it’s no fun if it’s easy. Lol!
> 
> • Dior cream and gold Diorama (worm onece)
> • Dior silver Diorama (worm once)
> • Chanel red lamb flap (worn once)
> • Miu Miu pewter mini tote
> 
> • LV LockMe II BB (worm 3 times)
> • Jimmy Choo Raven (worm twice)
> • Fendi BTW
> • Chanel Tote


I love how you and Mr. S celebrate the anniversary of your first date! My husband and I don't even agree on when we officially started dating 8 years ago, but at least now we have a concrete wedding anniversary that we can celebrate.


----------



## More bags

ipsum said:


> Funny coincidence! I got a black tote too in lamb and absolutely love it. It's pity that it has been snowing lately like a hell so it's very difficult to use any open tote unless I want to carry a full bucket of snow with me... But spring is on the corner soon!
> 
> I got a matching flap card case / wallet in lamb as well which I've been using every day. It still looks like a brand new though I haven't treated it with special care. This model works so well so I gathered my courage and purchased the exact same model in caviar this week without a second thought because it was beautifully made (all threads in line, no crooked CC logo etc.) while browsing the minis. Now I sort of regret not being considerate enough. No love for stiffness and plasticy feeling of the caviar but I do hope it'll soften a bit at least and growing to love it more later. I really don't want to re-sell it. Just too arduous process. I learned again not to buy anything which is not on my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the pic if it doesn't show: link


Beautiful tote - congratulations!


----------



## taho

Rhl2987 said:


> I used to have the MJ Blake bag with similar locks on the front. Love it! Mine was my first designer bag that my Mom bought me and I used it long as well before gifting it back to my Mom.


 I love the past MJ bags, nothing from the newer designs has compelled me to buy. Hope they  Revisit some old designs and add some new flair


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I have velvet jeans from two brands. 7 for all mankind and INC (Macy’s house brand). Love them!
> I really need to track my clothing usage. I’m so spotty in doing so which is weird because I always track bag usage. I’m going to commit to starting today.
> Jewelry is my weakness but I’ve grown very planful.
> 
> I finally decided to get serious with my everyday items  - for me that means pretty, sparkly, non branded white gold and diamonds. I wanted 3 sets (earrings, bracelets, necklaces) that I can rotate and semi mix and match. Some selling, some buying and some restyling has gotten me to just about complete with that project.
> 
> And, because I’ve collected jewelry since my teens, I already have a number of yellow gold items from when that color was more popular. However, I sold / gifted a lot (anything 10k, 14k or generally blah) and only kept the best pieces. Most of what I kept were pretty chains for which I upgraded / restyled pendants so that the stones were a good size. One of my favorite is a yg drop pendant in which I set the 1ct diamond that was in my mom’s engagement ring. It means a lot to me to wear that. I have a couple pair of pretty yg earrings but, need to work on that a bit too.
> 
> And, I’ve sold off almost all my sterling silver (lots of Tiffany’s stuff) and just about all my colored stone jewelry except for one killler earring / necklace set I adore and one bracelet. Sterling silver gets on my nerves with the tarnish. Colored stones just don’t make my heart go pitty pat as much as diamonds. (Plus the price I’d rubies has gone through the roof. It was a good time to sell mine.)
> 
> What’s slowing me down is that I only want to add super extra special pieces at this point. And, most of those are 5 figures in cost.  Not the kind of items I can just run out and impulse buy.  So, Mr. Sparkle has his marching orders and I expect him to look neither to his left nor right til he’s done.
> 
> Seriously though, I’m really not thinking more bags right now. I’m really focused on jewelry. I have about 12 pricey items at the consignment jeweler right now.  I need some hungry buyers to buy so I can get moving with what I want to get. Lol!
> 
> I encourage you to sell what jewelry you aren’t wearing. It feels as good as getting rid of bags and clothes we aren’t wearing.
> I can’t window shop or I will buy. So, I just have to stop cold turkey.
> 
> In contrast, TPF doesn’t tempt me. It helps me refine my choices so I make better purchases. It stops me from making purchases as I get the inside scoop on bags and learn of deal breakers. And, this thread gives me healthy peer pressure to resist buying into external buying / marketing / keep up with the Joneses messages. So weirdly, TPF stops a lot of my buying and makes what I do buy much smarter choices.
> That orange bag is so happy!!!!


I really need to look for velvet jeans! Thx for brands. 

I am not tracking clothing just seperating it this year. It is eye opening though just doing that! 

Ugh need to figure out jewelry situation. I need to figure out what I want to keep for my daughter then part with the rest. Going through it just seems so hard. Good for you for going through and letting stuff go!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I honestly think you should stop trying to like this bag. It just is NOT for you. You shouldn’t even bother selling it.
> 
> Instead, you should allow me as your dear selfless friend to take this burden off your hands and spare you any further consternation or pain.   Mail it to me today and be free of this bag!!!
> I’m totally feeling cheated over here. I had my kids when things like a babymoon and push presents weren’t a thing. All I got was a baby, private school tuition bills and a sprinkling of stretch marks. Lol!
> 
> Can I demand reparations?  Maybe the kids should chip in too.
> Buying this book now. I love getting fresh ideas on how to play with my clothes!!!
> I adore black, white and grey clothes that have beautiful design structure.  Adding colors in pops was easy peasy and natural for me to do too. They make strong statements and I like interesting clothes.
> 
> Adding in the other colors I wanted - navy, bordeaux, dark emerald green and clear (not dusty, pale or tea stained) pastels -  was work. You can’t add plop one caramel piece in your wardrobe and not “support” it with other items. So, that’s why I started slowly. I had to buy in tiny clusters that worked together and with what I had.
> 
> I still never wear any camel colored (or burgundy) item near my face. It’s bottoms, shoes or accessories. And, I have zero desire to add true earth tones (rust, mustard, hunter, brown, blueish slate, etc) because they don’t flatter me and I don’t like them.
> Oooh passport holder for tissues. Genius. I hate carrying tissues (but need to) because they get all crumpled and shed dust. I get a tissue pouch!! Thanks for sharing.


Lol! I was wondering where you were going with my bag! 

I explained the idea of a push present to my DH before I had my first and he was like - your present is a baby! But I had a rough labour and delievery and in the recovery room the nurse asked me if my love bracelet (one my mom had bought me years before) was a present for giving birth (swear I did not pay her to say this!) and I said no and DH immediately goes ‘but we are going to get her another one after she is released’. The day after I was released DH took me to Cartier and bought me a second love. He had so bought into the literal meaning of it lol! But yes now I am left with stretch marks and future private school costs...ugh


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> Funny coincidence! I got a black tote too in lamb and absolutely love it. It's pity that it has been snowing lately like a hell so it's very difficult to use any open tote unless I want to carry a full bucket of snow with me... But spring is on the corner soon!
> 
> I got a matching flap card case / wallet in lamb as well which I've been using every day. It still looks like a brand new though I haven't treated it with special care. This model works so well so I gathered my courage and purchased the exact same model in caviar this week without a second thought because it was beautifully made (all threads in line, no crooked CC logo etc.) while browsing the minis. Now I sort of regret not being considerate enough. No love for stiffness and plasticy feeling of the caviar but I do hope it'll soften a bit at least and growing to love it more later. I really don't want to re-sell it. Just too arduous process. I learned again not to buy anything which is not on my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the pic if it doesn't show: link


The pic is of a pretty tote not a wallet. Which one did you just purchase? Do you love the item enough to “break in” the caviar?  I knew with my red caviar jumbo that I was avoiding wearing it because of the plasticky caviar. So I eventually had to give in, sell it and buy one in lamb. The caviar tote I just bought isn’t plasticky. But, even if it was a teeny bit, I would wear it enough to soften it pretty quickly. 

So, just my two cents on materials. I hope it softens over time do you can love it!


Rhl2987 said:


> Push presents seem to be more of a thing now but I'm absolutely using that as an excuse to get myself presents HAHA. And I think you should absolutely get retroactive push presents for yourself!! Or have your husband pick them out!
> 
> I originally mentioned to my husband what I might want and then I decided to just take matters into my own hands. I really buy myself enough things that I don't need him to buy me presents except small, thoughtful things! And he doesn't like purses or VCA jewelry anyway, which is what I really like. Plus, he doesn't have the budget for such extravagant fun pieces. A couple of years ago for my birthday he got me a beautiful pair of diamond climber earrings and a stunning handmade wooden jewelry box. He really went all out that year and I don't expect that again. I'm the spender in our relationship and I'd like to keep it that way


That was so sweet of your DH to do that for you. What a sweetie!!!! 

Mr. S is the spender and I’m the saver. We can both be pretty extreme in our approaches so, we balance each other out. Lol!  Having very specific wish lists for each other helps. It keeps him from going rogue and me calm because I know he won’t go rogue.  Oddly, he doesn’t really like to spend for himself. He will spoil me, the kids, his nieces, etc but we literally got irritated with each other this weekend because he neeeeeeds to buy some
more jeans. He balked at $90 jeans. Makes no sense. But, if I glance at a Dior he’ll surprise me with it. What makes this even more cuckoo?  He LOVES it when I buy him nice things. If I had bought him $500 jeans (I assume these exist lol!), he would have been as happy as a clam. 

We had talked about love languages before. He likes to give time and gifts. I like to receive time and acts of service - I’m not really a gift person. On the other end, I like to give time and acts of service. He likes to get time and gifts - he wouldn’t care if I ever lifted a finger to do anything except cook.   The book was helpful for us because we irritated the heck out of each other at first. I thought - if he buys me one more doo dad but doesn’t do his flippin’ chores, I am going to stab him in the eye. And, I was busy doing stuff for him when he felt put off because he wanted me to spoil him with things. 

I think some of this is cultural. My family is thrifty as heck and works hard.  I didn’t get messages that “stuff” mattered - saving, effort and pulling together is what matters.  His family is relatively low income (he’s the only one with undergrad or grad degrees). He worked his butt off to be a successful man but, the little guy in him still remembers Christmases and birthdays where they had nothing.  So, we try to honor each other’s outlook. 


lynne_ross said:


> I really need to look for velvet jeans! Thx for brands.
> 
> I am not tracking clothing just seperating it this year. It is eye opening though just doing that!
> 
> Ugh need to figure out jewelry situation. I need to figure out what I want to keep for my daughter then part with the rest. Going through it just seems so hard. Good for you for going through and letting stuff go!


My DD “helped” me figure out what she wanted.  I didn’t have to wonder. 


lynne_ross said:


> Lol! I was wondering where you were going with my bag!
> 
> I explained the idea of a push present to my DH before I had my first and he was like - your present is a baby! But I had a rough labour and delievery and in the recovery room the nurse asked me if my love bracelet (one my mom had bought me years before) was a present for giving birth (swear I did not pay her to say this!) and I said no and DH immediately goes ‘but we are going to get her another one after she is released’. The day after I was released DH took me to Cartier and bought me a second love. He had so bought into the literal meaning of it lol! But yes now I am left with stretch marks and future private school costs...ugh


Well, I’m “trying to go” to my house with your bag but, I’m not sure my efforts are working as well as I’d like. 

That is a funny and sweet story about your love bracelets. And yay for the nurse!!!! 

Trust me. Being on the other end of private school tuitions felt like someone was just dumping money into our checking account the first few months. It’s crazy expensive. I see why DINKS look so calm, happy and carefree.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Let me be grumpy for one minute. 

When I’m selling, I hate offers. People are never reasonable. I’ve gotten 5 offers on 4 different items in just the last two days. Not one of the offers was more than 60% of my asking price. Do people really think sending me a stupid offer is a good use of _their_ time?? 

I usually never list with an offer option. But eBay now changes listings automatically after a couple of weeks. Then inevitably I get a kooky offer and have to decline and go back in and reset my listing. 

Argh. I just hate it!


----------



## taho

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?


 My goal is to buy less bags because they really are the most expensive thing I buy as part of my wardrobe. I realized that I always love the look of leather jackets but felt that it was too pricey of a garment so I finally splurged on one and making that my treat instead of a bag and hoping to hold out on getting another bag until may


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I have velvet jeans from two brands. 7 for all mankind and INC (Macy’s house brand). Love them!
> I really need to track my clothing usage. I’m so spotty in doing so which is weird because I always track bag usage. I’m going to commit to starting today.
> Jewelry is my weakness but I’ve grown very planful.
> 
> I finally decided to get serious with my everyday items  - for me that means pretty, sparkly, non branded white gold and diamonds. I wanted 3 sets (earrings, bracelets, necklaces) that I can rotate and semi mix and match. Some selling, some buying and some restyling has gotten me to just about complete with that project.
> 
> And, because I’ve collected jewelry since my teens, I already have a number of yellow gold items from when that color was more popular. However, I sold / gifted a lot (anything 10k, 14k or generally blah) and only kept the best pieces. Most of what I kept were pretty chains for which I upgraded / restyled pendants so that the stones were a good size. One of my favorite is a yg drop pendant in which I set the 1ct diamond that was in my mom’s engagement ring. It means a lot to me to wear that. I have a couple pair of pretty yg earrings but, need to work on that a bit too.
> 
> And, I’ve sold off almost all my sterling silver (lots of Tiffany’s stuff) and just about all my colored stone jewelry except for one killler earring / necklace set I adore and one bracelet. Sterling silver gets on my nerves with the tarnish. Colored stones just don’t make my heart go pitty pat as much as diamonds. (Plus the price I’d rubies has gone through the roof. It was a good time to sell mine.)
> 
> What’s slowing me down is that I only want to add super extra special pieces at this point. And, most of those are 5 figures in cost.  Not the kind of items I can just run out and impulse buy.  So, Mr. Sparkle has his marching orders and I expect him to look neither to his left nor right til he’s done.
> 
> Seriously though, I’m really not thinking more bags right now. I’m really focused on jewelry. I have about 12 pricey items at the consignment jeweler right now.  I need some hungry buyers to buy so I can get moving with what I want to get. Lol!
> 
> I encourage you to sell what jewelry you aren’t wearing. It feels as good as getting rid of bags and clothes we aren’t wearing.
> I can’t window shop or I will buy. So, I just have to stop cold turkey.
> 
> In contrast, TPF doesn’t tempt me. It helps me refine my choices so I make better purchases. It stops me from making purchases as I get the inside scoop on bags and learn of deal breakers. And, this thread gives me healthy peer pressure to resist buying into external buying / marketing / keep up with the Joneses messages. So weirdly, TPF stops a lot of my buying and makes what I do buy much smarter choices.
> That orange bag is so happy!!!!


I have an anti tarnish jewelry box . You put it in clean and the silver doesn’t tarnish. It made me really enjoy my silver stuff.


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying my purple bags this month. I've already carried my two new purple bags that I've posted previously. Today I carried this Longchamp.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing / feeling mentally and activity wise on shopping their closets vs. buying new bags?
> 
> I did get the black tote but, I’ve wanted that for a few years now. That being said, I do *really* want to try to stick and stay with enjoying my collection not buying new “just because”.
> 
> We’re only 38 days in. Lol!  How are you feeling about your goals and your resolve to enjoy what you have vs. buying more? Are you on mission? Or are you lost in the bag searching / hunting / buying abyss?


Good question, so far so good. I am enjoying, loving and wearing what is in my closet. Any time I am tempted by a bag I ask myself which bag I would be willing to release in order to bring in that new bag. Is it truly filling a hole in my bag wardrobe? I have been tempted by a Rouge H Garden Party with no contrast stitching. The reason I am dithering is due to the strap drop. While I might be able to manage it over my shoulder with no coat I wonder if it would drive me nuts in the winter with a thick winter coat. 



dcooney4 said:


> I wore my Jerome Dreyfuss bag again today . So now I have completed the three small bags wearing them two times each. How are you all doing with challenges.


Colour Challenge - complete

Red WOC
Red Reissue 226
Burgundy Lizard Coco Handle
Fresh Focus February - halfway completed

Red WOC, worn twice, 2 more outfits to go
Rotating my pens challenge (personal challenge) - I am enjoying this, too. I have used a different one each week and I am appreciating previous purchases! They still bring me joy! First three I have cycled through,

S. T. Dupont Liberte Ballpoint Pen in Pearly Nude

Pilot Metropolitan Red Fountain Pen
Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Good question, so far so good. I am enjoying, loving and wearing what is in my closet. Any time I am tempted by a bag I ask myself which bag I would be willing to release in order to bring in that new bag. Is it truly filling a hole in my bag wardrobe? I have been tempted by a Rouge H Garden Party with no contrast stitching. The reason I am dithering is due to the strap drop. While I might be able to manage it over my shoulder with no coat I wonder if it would drive me nuts in the winter with a thick winter coat.
> 
> 
> Colour Challenge - complete
> 
> Red WOC
> Red Reissue 226
> Burgundy Lizard Coco Handle
> Fresh Focus February - halfway completed
> 
> Red WOC, worn twice 2 more outfits to go
> Rotating my pens challenge (personal challenge) - I am enjoying this, too. I have used a different one each week and I am appreciating previous purchases! They still bring me joy! First three I have cycled through,
> 
> S. T. Dupont Liberte Ball Point Pen in Pearly Nude
> 
> Pilot Metropolitan Red Fountain Pen
> Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen


I love what your criteria is for adding a bag. Every addition to our lives should really improve delight and / or function in a meaningful way. 

I am trying hard to ignore the pen posts. I am a little mani about beautiful penmanship (comes from having too many relatives in elementary education I guess. Lol!). And I prefer writing in non standard ink colors (I love pink and green. I use green when marking up documents for work so it’s less negative to subordinates than red). So I could see pens being a slippery slope for me. I love yours and all others that have been shown.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.

This has made me think again about what / why I buy. 

Questions for the day:

• We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet. 

• What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


No highly structured bags with flaps (yes, I'm talking to you Chanel).
I love Balenciaga City bags but they don't work for me. I have a bunch of other Bal styles though.


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


Cool questions!

I don't mean this against anyone who owns them, but the handbags in my closet will never be made of real croc or lizard skin...it would be altruistic to say because of ethical treatment, but it's really because I find reptiles icky...

I adore the Birkin, but because firstly, it is mainly hand carry, and secondly, I would never ask my DH to spend so much on one bag, I know it isn't for me...


----------



## muchstuff

christinemliu said:


> Cool questions!
> 
> I don't mean this against anyone who owns them, but the handbags in my closet will never be made of real croc or lizard skin...it would be altruistic to say because of ethical treatment, but it's really because I find reptiles icky...
> 
> I adore the Birkin, but because firstly, it is mainly hand carry, and secondly, I would never ask my DH to spend so much on one bag, I know it isn't for me...


I'm with you on the exotics. Not for me either.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Second day in my LV LockMe II BB. I was too busy to change as we were running from the morning til just now (9pm).
> 
> I just love how cute and practical this bag is. I really agonized over the price for such a little bag but, it’s worth every penny. It’s my 3rd most worn bag because I can wear it every way from super casual to evening (as a clutch.)
> 
> What has been the best bag that you worried and dithered over before you purchased it?


This
it was my first BRAND NEW Balenciaga, hence a lot more expensive than any other in my collection for that moment, but i was agonizing for GETTING it, i NEEDED it, and finally we made a deal with my DH - he paid for it and that was his pressie for our wedding anny and my BD (both close enough to each other) 
a lot has changed since then  
now i don't feel that bad paying over 1,000 for a bag 
but it also helped me to change my view, i learned that items that i feel that way about (craving, lusting, feeling itch to get, etc) are worth every penny, and in all cases when i got them, they turned out to be 100% success (my another Balenciaga City in calfskin, Tattoo 100 years anny tote, etc)


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My yellows and oranges
> 
> My dream bag, a Faye in a color Chloe calls "dusty yellow".
> View attachment 4336888
> 
> 
> I only have one orange bag, but I LOVE it. I wear it all the time and I think it matches everything. I got it from the Coach outlet but the leather quality isn't bad, and I love that it's from the Keith Haring collection!
> View attachment 4336890
> 
> 
> One of my first purses, a gift from my mom from I don't even know how old I was. Funny how this monogram shoulder style is back in fashion again!
> View attachment 4336892
> 
> 
> A bag I thrifted when I was a student in London. I love that rectangular shape, the same shape as an LV Danube. I've been wanting a Danube-esque bag shape for a while (sans logos), but it's hard to justify when I have this bag! It has inner dividers though, which makes the interior really teeny.
> View attachment 4336901
> 
> 
> An honorable mention to my yellow colorblocked bags (some of which I already posted during the red week, so I won't talk about them again). One of the ones I hadn't mentioned yet is the canvas tote I got from the Tate Modern, where I got to see Whaam! by Roy Lichtenstein. I really love going to art museums, and I especially love art from 20th and 21st century!
> View attachment 4336893


what a cool and fun looking collection!!


----------



## ksuromax

my orange perforated hobo, still in the closet, but hasn't seen the light of the day in ages 
my orange tote is out and ready for 'grab-n-go' but i keep dragging my feet for some reason, need to change this
my yellow small xbody bag is in the closet, but most likely will be handed down to my DD. Or, we'll be sharing it... 
i still have my fluo yellow chevron flap but i don't have a picture at hands to post it


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> The pic is of a pretty tote not a wallet. Which one did you just purchase? Do you love the item enough to “break in” the caviar?  I knew with my red caviar jumbo that I was avoiding wearing it because of the plasticky caviar. So I eventually had to give in, sell it and buy one in lamb. The caviar tote I just bought isn’t plasticky. But, even if it was a teeny bit, I would wear it enough to soften it pretty quickly.
> 
> So, just my two cents on materials. I hope it softens over time do you can love it!





Sparkletastic said:


> Do people really think sending me a stupid offer is a good use of _their_ time??



I appreciate your two cents. I got this model (link in red) . I keep using it and hopefully it'll eventually break in or I'll encounter the same fate like you with this one and the low ball offers.   I've added to my listings I don't take offers and there is no "Make an offer" option, but I still get offers. I simply ask them to re-read item description because I've written it for purpose.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


rigid structure. just no 

i don't know any bag that i LIKE but can't wear 
i usually don't like the bags that don't work for me, 'like' in the sense of ADMIRATION ....


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my purple bags this month. I've already carried my two new purple bags that I've posted previously. Today I carried this Longchamp.


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> my orange perforated hobo, still in the closet, but hasn't seen the light of the day in ages
> my orange tote is out and ready for 'grab-n-go' but i keep dragging my feet for some reason, need to change this
> my yellow small xbody bag is in the closet, but most likely will be handed down to my DD. Or, we'll be sharing it...
> i still have my fluo yellow chevron flap but i don't have a picture at hands to post it


I love looking at these cheerful colors specially as we are about to be snowed in again.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


For me there is almost always an exception the rule but The one must is it has to be well made even if it is inexpensive. No loose stitching, no faux leather, no satin linings, and it need to function. 
As far as the one bag I adore from a far but can't do is the garden party. I love totes, but they need to go on my shoulder. If the strap was just about two inches longer I think I might have gone for it.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I'm with you on the exotics. Not for me either.


Me too! Particularly snake or embossed snake-like leathers.


----------



## dcooney4

What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


Either my Longchamp Le Pliage or my Lipault Paris...nylon all the way for really bad weather...


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


If my schedule for this day calls for me to use a leather bag, then probably my AMcQueen Padlock in black.  It is really a fuss-free bag.  But if I could use any bag (my bad weather is usually stormy days) then a Longchamp nylon.  Though I think during the last rainy seasons, during work days, I really wore leather bags, just not nubuck.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


my BVs and Bals! Always! Anytime! Anywhere!


----------



## lynne_ross

christinemliu said:


> Cool questions!
> 
> I don't mean this against anyone who owns them, but the handbags in my closet will never be made of real croc or lizard skin...it would be altruistic to say because of ethical treatment, but it's really because I find reptiles icky...
> 
> I adore the Birkin, but because firstly, it is mainly hand carry, and secondly, I would never ask my DH to spend so much on one bag, I know it isn't for me...


+1 on the reptile exoctics, they do not work for me. Live in a climate where there is rain and snow (schools are closed today for snow/ice day) and I especially find larger exotics a bit creepy since it looks like an animal. 

My other would no fanny packs. I had a Gucci one I bought in like 2007 and sold recently when they came back in style. I used it when I went hiking but now I prefer a nylon backpack for hiking! 

I adore the Dior bags (my lady?) but I don’t think I will ever own one cause of the difficulty getting in and out bag. So I will admire in pics.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


For work I use my LV neverful or a black Prada leather tote. Both have been through rain/snow/etc. I walk to the subway when I go to the city office so my bag is always exposed. Both bags handle the weather well. 

On weekends if it is bad out I will use my Hermes bambou kelly or one of my Hermes Evelyn tpm. These bags have been soaked, I have literally fallen on them  in ice/snow, splashed with dirty salt water from the road. I usually give them a quick wipe off when I get home. But when dried out and cleaned up they look practically new. These bags can take a beating!


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> *Rotating* *my* *pens* challenge (personal challenge) - I am enjoying this, too. I have used a different one each week and I am appreciating previous purchases! They still bring me joy! First three I have cycled through,
> 
> S. T. Dupont Liberte Ballpoint Pen in Pearly Nude
> 
> Pilot Metropolitan Red Fountain Pen
> Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen


*Morebags* I’m with you on the pen rotation challenge but my goal is to rotate the fountain pens but only when the ink runs dry so the ink doesn’t dry up and clog the pen. Oddly, the Shaeffer I’ve been using is still going strong and I’m ready to move on!  Anyhoo..back to you..hey you’ve been holding out! I only recall seeing the Pilot. Do post the others. Pretty please?

Oh uh on the bag challenges ..erm I’m not exactly a good study. I kinda rotate at a snail’s place but use the monthly challenges as a  reminder and guideline. I follow along all y’alls journey with great admiration


----------



## essiedub

ksuromax said:


> This
> it was my first BRAND NEW Balenciaga, hence a lot more expensive than any other in my collection for that moment, but i was agonizing for GETTING it, i NEEDED it, and finally we made a deal with my DH - he paid for it and that was his pressie for our wedding anny and my BD (both close enough to each other)
> a lot has changed since then
> now i don't feel that bad paying over 1,000 for a bag
> but it also helped me to change my view, i learned that items that i feel that way about (craving, lusting, feeling itch to get, etc) are worth every penny, and in all cases when i got them, they turned out to be 100% success (my another Balenciaga City in calfskin, Tattoo 100 years anny tote, etc)



I’ve always wanted a Balenciaga..don’t know enough of the models to identify city vs. motorcycle vs...The bags just exemplify  “cool!” This one with the rainbow hardware is even cooler! Your collection is impressive for sure!



ksuromax said:


> my orange perforated hobo, still in the closet, but hasn't seen the light of the day in ages
> my orange tote is out and ready for 'grab-n-go' but i keep dragging my feet for some reason, need to change this
> my yellow small xbody bag is in the closet, but most likely will be handed down to my DD. Or, we'll be sharing it...
> i still have my fluo yellow chevron flap but i don't have a picture at hands to post it



I really like that 1st bag with the perforations! Is it reversible? Looks like really buttery lambskin. I don’t recall whether you’ve  posted modeling shots of this one..would you?


----------



## bellarusa

Rhl2987 said:


> I also love your well used mono PA!! Do you use that as a catch all or as a clutch?



Both!  This is my "small bag in the big bag" method, as I need to carry my work laptop everyday but need to have the flexibility to step out to lunch.  It works really well - I can't wait to see what happens when the corporate issued new laptop arrives (smaller, thinner, lighter) and how that will change the way I use my bags.


----------



## Annabel Lee

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


I am not the best about bag maintenance, so part of my approach for keeping bags looking nice is not subjecting them to extremes in the first place. We get a lot of rain where I live, so my biggest concern is waterproof--I keep a couple cheaper bags on hand for this, including a Furla PVC bag. 

However, I also have a Prada clutch that's saffiano outside AND inside, which has been a godsend for dressing up in nasty weather. I don't understand why more brands don't make weather-resistant bags with weather-resistant linings.


----------



## ksuromax

essiedub said:


> I’ve always wanted a Balenciaga..don’t know enough of the models to identify city vs. motorcycle vs...The bags just exemplify  “cool!” This one with the rainbow hardware is even cooler! Your collection is impressive for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that 1st bag with the perforations! Is it reversible? Looks like really buttery lambskin. I don’t recall whether you’ve  posted modeling shots of this one..would you?


thank you! 
 'Moto' line included all - the City, the First, the Velo, the Part time, etc, this was a new line which Bal launched under CD Nicholas Guesquiere and that was a kind of 'break through' with those studs, tassels, and hard-rock/moto chic 
no, it's not reversible, and it's a very soft and nice to the touch hand made Italian bag, i used to wear it A LOT, and i still like it, just have others that have 'newer/fresher' vibe  
now as i don't treasure it, i wear it in the summer, or somewhere where i can be totally careless 
now it's dark, evening here, but i will do it for you tomorrow


----------



## essiedub

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> 'Moto' line included all - the City, the First, the Velo, the Part time, etc, this was a new line which Bal launched under CD Nicholas Guesquiere and that was a kind of 'break through' with those studs, tassels, and hard-rock/moto chic
> no, it's not reversible, and it's a very soft and nice to the touch hand made Italian bag, i used to wear it A LOT, and i still like it, just have others that have 'newer/fresher' vibe
> now as i don't treasure it, i wear it in the summer, or somewhere where i can be totally careless
> now it's dark, evening here, but i will do it for you tomorrow



Thanks for the info on the Bal Moto line. I really want one..which one..seems I need to wander over to the Balenciaga thread and learn a few things. Somewhere I read they’re no longer available in the stores. Sad.

Finally, a pre-thanks for posting your modeling shot of the orange perf hobo.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


Usually my Le Pliage Neo - big and black and able to handle what ever nature throws at us. But even then, I don't worry about my other bags (except the H Drag 2) too much because I can wipe them all off easily. 
I don't worry so much about super hot weather - I don't have anything that will melt.


----------



## tenKrat

My citrus bags for this week’s showcase 

L to R:  Bottega Veneta (tangerine), Belen Echandia (orange), and Louis Vuitton (lemon)


----------



## ksuromax

here's the neon yellow flap, Sprinkes, Italian handmade


----------



## ksuromax

essiedub said:


> Thanks for the info on the Bal Moto line. I really want one..which one..seems I need to wander over to the Balenciaga thread and learn a few things. Somewhere I read they’re no longer available in the stores. Sad.
> 
> Finally, a pre-thanks for posting your modeling shot of the orange perf hobo.


Moto City is available, with classic brass hw, or shiny silver/gold
but not as much as they used to be
and a few older models have been replaced by City-Small and City-mini
they looked alike (for not trained eyes at least) anyway, so if you have never had one, you will not notice the difference
here are the snaps i took very recently in the boutique, (sorry, could not find a properly facing snap of the red one) they are from Moto line and Graffiti line, and these just a few i have at hands (tons of them on my laptop!)
you can check Matchesfashion, NAP, Italist, they all have City in various sizes and colours
Needless to say, should you need any help, I'll be more than happy to assist!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


I don't worry about extremely hot weather. I don't think that affects any of my bags, but my daughter carried a black leather bag to summer school one year and it faded. Once I carried a nylon bag in a downpour and it soaked through. The only bad weather we get here is rain and fog. On rainy days, I carry patent,  saffiano, or pebbled leather. They all hold up very well.


----------



## gracekelly

For the orange of this week here are my orange Kelly and potiron Bolide


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


There are tons of things I will not have in my closet. I don't have a problem with most exotics but I really hate the feel of python! It's illegal to sell here anyway.

There are tons of bags I like from afar that wouldn't work for me. I don't know if there is one that I absolutely adore but wouldn't get - probably it would be something that is too small like a WOC. Maybe a Lady Dior. I love the look of the bag but there are so many negatives. The opening is very tight. I hate the way the strap attaches. The handles are uncomfortable. I just looked and they now have an ultra-matte version - everything is matte black. I remember when they had a collaboration with an artist who made a similar bag. I was so tempted then.

We have a saying in another thread, you can like something without having to own it.


----------



## pdxhb

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


Timely question!
I have retreated to one of my go-to bags since it has been absolutely torrential rain and sleet. Right now I am carrying my Arayla Hepburn in Pewter and a Massaccesi Penelope Midi in Everose Pompei. These will be my bags for at least the next week for this round of storms. My other go-to is a Massaccesi Midi Selene in Lead Africa.


----------



## ipsum

@Sparkletastic
I hope the pic will be loaded here now:


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> We have a saying in another thread, *you can like something without having to own it*.


I keep this in mind as much as possible when I am looking at bags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rhl2987 said:


> Push presents seem to be more of a thing now but I'm absolutely using that as an excuse to get myself presents HAHA. And I think you should absolutely get retroactive push presents for yourself!! Or have your husband pick them out!
> 
> I originally mentioned to my husband what I might want and then I decided to just take matters into my own hands. I really buy myself enough things that I don't need him to buy me presents except small, thoughtful things! And he doesn't like purses or VCA jewelry anyway, which is what I really like. Plus, he doesn't have the budget for such extravagant fun pieces. A couple of years ago for my birthday he got me a beautiful pair of diamond climber earrings and a stunning handmade wooden jewelry box. He really went all out that year and I don't expect that again. I'm the spender in our relationship and I'd like to keep it that way


I think it's a wonderful sign that you too balance each other out! My boyfriend and I are both spenders, but he's even worse than I am. His parents were very strict with money with him when he was a kid, so now that he does have money he's not very responsible. I'm glad to say I've helped him get better! It's really great that you are so considerate of his spending habits  


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


I don't want to start political discussions because I want to keep this thread a fun place, but I am very strong-minded politically and if a brand does something that doesn't align with my politics, I find it very easy not to buy from them anymore! 

I have always loved the Givenchy Antigona, but its simple lines have always made me feel like I'd be paying more for the brand and the it-bag recognition rather than the bag itself, which is a trap I try to avoid.

I also have a hard time with logos on bags. I really love the look, but I'm also still working through carrying conspicuously expensive bags to work and friends. I need to not be so concerned about what others think of me!

I also really try not to have repeats. I'd rather spend on something new that will work for different outfits than buy what I feel like I already have! I know a lot of TPFers like to buy multiples of what works for them, but for me I like being able to change my vibe every day. For me, fashion is a great way for me to be creative and expressive so I like to have options  Though I'm still keeping my eye on them, there are a lot of beautiful bags that I put at the bottom of my wishlist because I want to diversify first. Here's a pic of the Versace Palazzo Empire and the Ralph Lauren Ricky, which I think are super similar in shape but I LOVE both - I just happened to find Ricky in a nice color and doable price first. Perhaps one day I will still buy the Palazzo in colors different from my Ricky, but it's at the bottom of my wishlist because I'm prioritizing other shapes right now


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> This
> it was my first BRAND NEW Balenciaga, hence a lot more expensive than any other in my collection for that moment, but i was agonizing for GETTING it, i NEEDED it, and finally we made a deal with my DH - he paid for it and that was his pressie for our wedding anny and my BD (both close enough to each other)
> a lot has changed since then
> now i don't feel that bad paying over 1,000 for a bag
> but it also helped me to change my view, i learned that items that i feel that way about (craving, lusting, feeling itch to get, etc) are worth every penny, and in all cases when i got them, they turned out to be 100% success (my another Balenciaga City in calfskin, Tattoo 100 years anny tote, etc)


This bag was such a good purchase for you for all the reasons you mentioned above ksuromax and it's a beauty!



ksuromax said:


> my orange perforated hobo, still in the closet, but hasn't seen the light of the day in ages
> my orange tote is out and ready for 'grab-n-go' but i keep dragging my feet for some reason, need to change this
> my yellow small xbody bag is in the closet, but most likely will be handed down to my DD. Or, we'll be sharing it...
> i still have my fluo yellow chevron flap but i don't have a picture at hands to post it


Such pretty orange and yellow brights!



dcooney4 said:


> For me there is almost always an exception the rule but The one must is it has to be well made even if it is inexpensive. No loose stitching, no faux leather, no satin linings, and it need to function.
> *As far as the one bag I adore from a far but can't do is the garden party. I love totes, but they need to go on my shoulder. If the strap was just about two inches longer I think I might have gone for it.*


THIS! Thanks for putting it so eloquently for me dc!


----------



## ksuromax

gracekelly said:


> For the orange of this week here are my orange Kelly and potiron Bolide
> View attachment 4339336


Feast for the eyes!! totally love your TB!!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> This is bag was such a good purchase for you for all the reasons you mentioned above ksuromax and it's a beauty!
> 
> 
> Such pretty orange and yellow brights!
> 
> 
> THIS! Thanks for putting it so eloquently for me dc!


thank you, dear!!


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> My citrus bags for this week’s showcase
> 
> L to R:  Bottega Veneta (tangerine), Belen Echandia (orange), and Louis Vuitton (lemon)
> View attachment 4339153


Your citrus bags are fabulous - they look like candies on my screen!


----------



## taho

Sparkletastic said:


> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.



Dealbreakers : A bag with an opening that's a, correct me if I'm wrong, buckle flap? Functions like a belt? It's ok if it's only there as an embellishment and has reinforcement like a zipper or magnet.

Bag crush but not for me: I love the look of the Chloe Marcie but I have looked at it and felt it many times in the store and I don't think it'll fit my belongings also it feels a little stiff. But I want to own a Chloe bag again someday because I loved the leather of my paddingtons, very chewy, soft but durable. Wonderful smell. I need that same leather but on something crossbody.


----------



## More bags

gracekelly said:


> For the orange of this week here are my orange Kelly and potiron Bolide
> View attachment 4339336


Gorgeous!!!  I especially like the slouch of your Bolide.



whateve said:


> *We have a saying in another thread, you can like something without having to own it.*


Always my mantra when I am tempted to buy everything that catches my eye!


----------



## taho

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


Lately it's been anything LV for me. Water doesn't permeate the canvas. I have a Speedy 30 in DE and not worried about it getting soaked or scratched. So far it's taken a beating, even gone through TSA belt without a tray and looks great still.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I love what your criteria is for adding a bag. Every addition to our lives should really improve delight and / or function in a meaningful way.
> 
> I am trying hard to ignore the pen posts. I am a little mani about beautiful penmanship (comes from having too many relatives in elementary education I guess. Lol!). *And I prefer writing in non standard ink colors (I love pink and green. I use green when marking up documents for work so it’s less negative to subordinates than red). *So I could see pens being a slippery slope for me. I love yours and all others that have been shown.


Hi Sparkletastic, you're preempting my pen pic for next week! 
I was planning to show some pens with non standard ink colours. Here's my green, purple and turquoise inks for you!





essiedub said:


> *Morebags* I’m with you on the pen rotation challenge but my goal is to rotate the fountain pens but only when the ink runs dry so the ink doesn’t dry up and clog the pen. Oddly, the Shaeffer I’ve been using is still going strong and I’m ready to move on!  Anyhoo..back to you..hey you’ve been holding out! I only recall seeing the Pilot. Do post the others. Pretty please?
> 
> Oh uh on the bag challenges ..erm I’m not exactly a good study. I kinda rotate at a snail’s place but use the monthly challenges as a  reminder and guideline. I follow along all y’alls journey with great admiration


Hi essiedub, I only have one fountain pen. I bought it last summer. I do have a number of pretty rollerball and ballpoint pens. You also caught me holding out. I posted last night about my Visconti Van Gogh, knowing I would post the pic today. 

Here is a pic from yesterday, submitting this week's bag-scarf-pen pic,

Hermes Etain Bolide 31
H Jardin de la Maharani
Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen




Here are the two previous bag-scarf-pen pics from earlier in this thread.


----------



## bellarusa

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.



The JW Hulme bucket bag or if it is raining really hard the Cuyana zipper tote.  For the days that I don't need to carry my laptop, the Roots Edie in Tribe leather.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around. 
So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands. 
And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it. 


Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!

My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> I am not the best about bag maintenance, so part of my approach for keeping bags looking nice is not subjecting them to extremes in the first place. We get a lot of rain where I live, so my biggest concern is waterproof--I keep a couple cheaper bags on hand for this, including a Furla PVC bag.
> 
> However, I also have a Prada clutch that's saffiano outside AND inside, which has been a godsend for dressing up in nasty weather. I don't understand why more brands don't make weather-resistant bags with weather-resistant linings.


I use a Furla saffiano bag in really bad weather.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around.
> So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands.
> And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it.
> View attachment 4339527
> 
> Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!
> 
> My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.
> View attachment 4339529


The bag you made is very cool. I like your new yellow bag too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> The bag you made is very cool. I like your new yellow bag too.


Thank you! 
It's a great sunny color, in some light it is a little golden. Today has been rainy, sunny, snowy, and now cloudy again - this is the perfect color for a day like this!


----------



## dcooney4

gracekelly said:


> For the orange of this week here are my orange Kelly and potiron Bolide
> View attachment 4339336


Stunning!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> Moto City is available, with classic brass hw, or shiny silver/gold
> but not as much as they used to be
> and a few older models have been replaced by City-Small and City-mini
> they looked alike (for not trained eyes at least) anyway, so if you have never had one, you will not notice the difference
> here are the snaps i took very recently in the boutique, (sorry, could not find a properly facing snap of the red one) they are from Moto line and Graffiti line, and these just a few i have at hands (tons of them on my laptop!)
> you can check Matchesfashion, NAP, Italist, they all have City in various sizes and colours
> Needless to say, should you need any help, I'll be more than happy to assist!


These are really cute! If I ever get the hankering for one of these - I know who I'll be PM-ing! 


gracekelly said:


> For the orange of this week here are my orange Kelly and potiron Bolide
> View attachment 4339336


oh oh


(be still my heart!)


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi Sparkletastic, you're preempting my pen pic for next week!
> I was planning to show some pens with non standard ink colours. Here's my green, purple and turquoise inks for you!
> View attachment 4339438
> 
> 
> 
> Hi essiedub, I only have one fountain pen. I bought it last summer. I do have a number of pretty rollerball and ballpoint pens. You also caught me holding out. I posted last night about my Visconti Van Gogh, knowing I would post the pic today.
> 
> Here is a pic from yesterday, submitting this week's bag-scarf-pen pic,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> H Jardin de la Maharani
> Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4339437
> 
> 
> Here are the two previous bag-scarf-pen pics from earlier in this thread.
> View attachment 4339443
> 
> View attachment 4339444


They are all so well combined. Beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I’m way behind on color posts...think this belongs in  last week’s red/burgundy showcase.
> This is the Botkier Sasha from what seems like a decade ago. I’ve always been attached to this one..perhaps the color and shape? Anyway, Monica Botkier was a photographer and designed this bag as a cute bag to carry all her camera gear ..so it lays open so she can easily access camera gear. I will demonstrate with my SLGs all lined up crosswise so I also can easily access without it being a big black hole. Isn’t it nifty? I can see everything and they stay in place without a bag sorter. I just think it’s so clever!  And it’s convertible to larger capacity by unlatching  the belt underneath.
> View attachment 4337599
> View attachment 4337600
> View attachment 4337601
> 
> Just for fun, I’m showing the contents of my daily bag..I am trying to rotate through my SLGs and have switched in the LV mini zippy (or whatever it’s called) for the week.
> -Agenda with calendar and notebook
> -LV mini zippy holds toiletries, makeup etc
> -Orange passport holder holds tissue pack
> -Wallet..the best design ..compact yet not thick, coin compartment, card slots and bill-slot (I still carry cash)
> -My phone
> -My key holder
> -Pencil case holding distance and reading glasses (I hate having to wear and carry glasses!)


I love everything about this bag: the color, the style, and how it opens up to get at your "gear." 

I own one Botkier bag, but I never knew anything about the designer... not even her first name. And she is/was a photographer? How interesting!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I have 2 tpm Evelyns that I bought before the mini bag trend in 2013 and I just looooove the size. I use them if I have to run out for an errand or take my kids somewhere where I do not need to bring much and I always bring one for travel - tuck it into another bag. It can fit my wallet, keys, sunglasses and lipchap. It is a great size fir those purposes. If you want an everyday bag definitely go for a pm - it is more of a regular bag size and it has an outside pocket for your phone - must have these days.
> What colour are you thinking?


Didn't realize it had an outside pocket for a phone... that's a really good feature. I do wish it had an inside back zipped pocket for keys and a pen; I can't decide if this will be a deal-breaker. I'll just have to look at it in the boutique and see if it's true love.

I haven't thought much about color yet. They look really pretty in various brown/tan shades, but my Valentino, which is Cognac, already covers that base. I'm thinking some version of grey, since I have a ton of black bags. H does a grey called Etoupe, don't they? And it's pretty? But there's also Etain, which is darker, and also looke nice.

I don't know if either of these colors is available new. Or if I even WANT to buy new. Or if I'm educated enough to buy pre-loved. So this will definitely be a long-term project, which won't start until next fall after we've been to the boutique. It might be that I check one out, and... 

And then just think of the $$$ I'll be saving!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Didn't realize it had an outside pocket for a phone... that's a really good feature. I do wish it had an inside back zipped pocket for keys and a pen; I can't decide if this will be a deal-breaker. I'll just have to look at it in the boutique and see if it's true love.
> 
> I haven't thought much about color yet. They look really pretty in various brown/tan shades, but my Valentino, which is Cognac, already covers that base. I'm thinking some version of grey, since I have a ton of black bags. H does a grey called Etoupe, don't they? And it's pretty? But there's also Etain, which is darker, and also looke nice.
> 
> I don't know if either of these colors is available new. Or if I even WANT to buy new. Or if I'm educated enough to buy pre-loved. So this will definitely be a long-term project, which won't start until next fall after we've been to the boutique. It might be that I check one out, and...
> 
> And then just think of the $$$ I'll be saving!


Etoupe or etain would be perfect neutrals for year round. I am still looking to add one of those colours to my collection. Yes definitely try on. Also suggest sticking to clemence leather so the bag moulds to your body.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around.
> So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands.
> And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it.
> View attachment 4339527
> 
> Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!
> 
> My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.
> View attachment 4339529


Love that yellow!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Lol! I was wondering where you were going with my bag!
> 
> I explained the idea of a push present to my DH before I had my first and he was like - your present is a baby! But I had a rough labour and delievery and in the recovery room the nurse asked me if my love bracelet (one my mom had bought me years before) was a present for giving birth (swear I did not pay her to say this!) and I said no *and DH immediately goes ‘but we are going to get her another one after she is released’. *The day after I was released DH took me to Cartier and bought me a second love. He had so bought into the literal meaning of it lol! But yes now I am left with stretch marks and future private school costs...ugh


Sweet story... good save by your DH!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Let me be grumpy for one minute.
> 
> When I’m selling, I hate offers. People are never reasonable. I’ve gotten 5 offers on 4 different items in just the last two days. Not one of the offers was more than 60% of my asking price. Do people really think sending me a stupid offer is a good use of _their_ time??
> 
> I usually never list with an offer option.* But eBay now changes listings automatically after a couple of weeks*. Then inevitably I get a kooky offer and have to decline and go back in and reset my listing.
> 
> Argh. I just hate it!


Huh???? eBay changes your listings? Is that even legal?  I'm not a lawyer (I don't even play one on TV) but I would think that YOU are the seller, and therefore YOU are the one who determines your listing parameters.

I'm surprised nobody has challenged eBay on this. 

Be grumpy all you like. eBay sounds like a very toxic place.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have an anti tarnish jewelry box . You put it in clean and the silver doesn’t tarnish. It made me really enjoy my silver stuff.


That's something I could use... I have a lot of silver jewelry, and I'm constantly polishing it. May I ask where you found it? I've tried tucking those anti-tarnish cloths inside my current jewelry box, but they don't do anything.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my purple bags this month. I've already carried my two new purple bags that I've posted previously. Today I carried this Longchamp.


You have the BEST bag charms. The fish made me smile.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


Great questions! 

• I won't have a bucket bag in my collection. I tried one (fortunately, an inexpensive one!) five years ago, when I first began buying handbags, and within a month I realized the design wasn't workable for me. This means the H Picotin is out, which is a shame (such a pretty bag!) but I know it would ultimately just sit in my closet.

• I adore the Chanel Reissue from afar, but it's not for me mostly because of the double flap. If they made it in the old single flap design, I'd try to find one pre-loved. Black, please, with ruthenium hardware!  I also love Kelly bags... they look SO elegant! But I think in real life I'd find the clasp too fiddly. In my imaginary life, though, I'd love one in navy.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> My citrus bags for this week’s showcase
> 
> L to R:  Bottega Veneta (tangerine), Belen Echandia (orange), and Louis Vuitton (lemon)
> View attachment 4339153


Three beautiful bags! My screen just lit up!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi Sparkletastic, you're preempting my pen pic for next week!
> I was planning to show some pens with non standard ink colours. Here's my green, purple and turquoise inks for you!
> View attachment 4339438
> 
> 
> 
> Hi essiedub, I only have one fountain pen. I bought it last summer. I do have a number of pretty rollerball and ballpoint pens. You also caught me holding out. I posted last night about my Visconti Van Gogh, knowing I would post the pic today.
> 
> Here is a pic from yesterday, submitting this week's bag-scarf-pen pic,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> H Jardin de la Maharani
> Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4339437
> 
> 
> Here are the two previous bag-scarf-pen pics from earlier in this thread.
> View attachment 4339443
> 
> View attachment 4339444


Beautiful photos... and you & I are scarf twins on the Jardin de la Maharani!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> The pic is of a pretty tote not a wallet. Which one did you just purchase? Do you love the item enough to “break in” the caviar?  I knew with my red caviar jumbo that I was avoiding wearing it because of the plasticky caviar. So I eventually had to give in, sell it and buy one in lamb. The caviar tote I just bought isn’t plasticky. But, even if it was a teeny bit, I would wear it enough to soften it pretty quickly.
> 
> So, just my two cents on materials. I hope it softens over time do you can love it!
> That was so sweet of your DH to do that for you. What a sweetie!!!!
> 
> Mr. S is the spender and I’m the saver. We can both be pretty extreme in our approaches so, we balance each other out. Lol!  Having very specific wish lists for each other helps. It keeps him from going rogue and me calm because I know he won’t go rogue.  Oddly, he doesn’t really like to spend for himself. He will spoil me, the kids, his nieces, etc but we literally got irritated with each other this weekend because he neeeeeeds to buy some
> more jeans. He balked at $90 jeans. Makes no sense. But, if I glance at a Dior he’ll surprise me with it. What makes this even more cuckoo?  He LOVES it when I buy him nice things. If I had bought him $500 jeans (I assume these exist lol!), he would have been as happy as a clam.
> 
> We had talked about love languages before. He likes to give time and gifts. I like to receive time and acts of service - I’m not really a gift person. On the other end, I like to give time and acts of service. He likes to get time and gifts - he wouldn’t care if I ever lifted a finger to do anything except cook.   The book was helpful for us because we irritated the heck out of each other at first. I thought - if he buys me one more doo dad but doesn’t do his flippin’ chores, I am going to stab him in the eye. And, I was busy doing stuff for him when he felt put off because he wanted me to spoil him with things.
> 
> I think some of this is cultural. My family is thrifty as heck and works hard.  I didn’t get messages that “stuff” mattered - saving, effort and pulling together is what matters.  His family is relatively low income (he’s the only one with undergrad or grad degrees). He worked his butt off to be a successful man but, the little guy in him still remembers Christmases and birthdays where they had nothing.  So, we try to honor each other’s outlook.


You're too funny and this all sounds so "real life" to me. I love how you care about each other so much to work through these things that can really turn out to be such huge differences and dealbreakers in people's lives if they're not willing to be open-minded and care for the other person above all (or above most).


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around.
> So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands.
> And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it.
> View attachment 4339527
> 
> Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!
> 
> My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.
> View attachment 4339529


Love your new "scarf tote"... what a nifty idea! Clever you! Is the entire tote made out of a single (red) scarf? If so, then what's the black bit down at the bottom??? Or is that something behind (or underneath) the tote?

And your new yellow bag is super cheerful. 

But what a shame that the other one was so disappointing. What are you going to do? Can it go back?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Etoupe or etain would be perfect neutrals for year round. I am still looking to add one of those colours to my collection. Yes definitely try on. Also suggest sticking to clemence leather so the bag moulds to your body.


It comes in different leather options too? Wow. I have a lot to learn about H bags! 

Okay... off to research clemence leather!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Let me be grumpy for one minute.
> 
> When I’m selling, I hate offers. People are never reasonable. I’ve gotten 5 offers on 4 different items in just the last two days. Not one of the offers was more than 60% of my asking price. Do people really think sending me a stupid offer is a good use of _their_ time??
> 
> I usually never list with an offer option. But eBay now changes listings automatically after a couple of weeks. Then inevitably I get a kooky offer and have to decline and go back in and reset my listing.
> 
> Argh. I just hate it!


It actually makes me angry when people submit certain offers, so I understand. One thing that I do is allow the offers function but use the auto-decline below a certain amount. But, I am a curious person so I inevitably check what offers I've received that were auto-declined and boy does it get my blood boiling sometimes!


----------



## Rhl2987

taho said:


> My goal is to buy less bags because they really are the most expensive thing I buy as part of my wardrobe. I realized that I always love the look of leather jackets but felt that it was too pricey of a garment so I finally splurged on one and making that my treat instead of a bag and hoping to hold out on getting another bag until may


Let me know if that works! I've tried that before too, but somehow it never lasts as long as I think it will


----------



## ElainePG

For Orange and Yellow week... my only yellow bag. Balenciaga City from S/S 2015. The color was called "Curry." I replaced the strap, which was too short for me, with a fabric one from Mautto.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> That's something I could use... I have a lot of silver jewelry, and I'm constantly polishing it. May I ask where you found it? I've tried tucking those anti-tarnish cloths inside my current jewelry box, but they don't do anything.


It was purchased at qvc and it is Lori Greniers silver safe keeper. Not sure if they have the large one I have  any more but it is definitely worth checking.
I also ordered the book you recommended.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> You have the BEST bag charms. The fish made me smile.


Thank you! I enjoy finding the perfect charm/purse combinations.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.


I will probably never have a fanny pack in my closet. I'm not too much about trends since I have a "small" collection and this is an interesting one that I like on others but will probably never feel compelled to buy. Who knows though? Could be something that I find useful one day with kids!

I like the looks of some fur bags, like mink, shearling, and other furs or skins, but they are not practical for my casual lifestyle. It's kind of like buying heels. I love them and they are beautiful, but I will not be using them much for many years to come... So I shouldn't be picking up a pair of Manolo Hangisi's or another pair of his lovely bejeweled shoes.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> For me there is almost always an exception the rule but The one must is it has to be well made even if it is inexpensive. No loose stitching, no faux leather, no satin linings, and it need to function.
> As far as the one bag I adore from a far but can't do is the garden party. I love totes, but they need to go on my shoulder. If the strap was just about two inches longer I think I might have gone for it.


Not to enable but there is the garden party with the long strap so it can be worn crossbody or over the shoulder. I've never seen one in person but it does sound intriguing.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


I used to use a Marc by Marc Jacobs large tote type bag that was in a neutral mauve-like tone and the leather just took all sorts of abuse and looked fine. The most recent bag that I took out in the colder/rainier conditions was my Birkin 35 in Togo. I no longer have that bag because it was too big but Togo can really stand up to the elements. I would have taken either of these in extremely hot weather as well, but I don't recall wearing them in very hot weather because I don't like being in it myself! And, with really hot weather, I want a fuss free bag, like a Lululemon sporty backpack that can just stay out of the way and I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> +1 on the reptile exoctics, they do not work for me. Live in a climate where there is rain and snow (schools are closed today for snow/ice day) and I especially find larger exotics a bit creepy since it looks like an animal.
> 
> My other would no fanny packs. I had a Gucci one I bought in like 2007 and sold recently when they came back in style. I used it when I went hiking but now I prefer a nylon backpack for hiking!
> 
> I adore the Dior bags (my lady?) but I don’t think I will ever own one cause of the difficulty getting in and out bag. So I will admire in pics.


I'm with you on fanny packs and I also like the My Lady Dior! I just have a bit of a hard time parting with that much money when I have so many things on my H wishlist that it could go towards


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my BVs and Bals! Always! Anytime! Anywhere!


+1 on both brands!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Love your new "scarf tote"... what a nifty idea! Clever you! Is the entire tote made out of a single (red) scarf? If so, then what's the black bit down at the bottom??? Or is that something behind (or underneath) the tote?
> 
> And your new yellow bag is super cheerful.
> 
> But what a shame that the other one was so disappointing. What are you going to do? Can it go back?


I've just stuffed it in a closet for now. But because I really don't like it, I'll probably just donate it.   It's really ugly. The pictures were so much better than the real thing! But there's nothing I can do - the seller didn't try to pull anything over on me. 
The tote is 2 scarves - Vinci and the black is La Marine a Rames - it's lined with a cotton fabric with a Paris theme. If I were a better seamstress (and my machine wasn't so hinky) this would have been an easy project! I found it on the Crazy Little Projects blog.


----------



## muchstuff

bellarusa said:


> Yup - and I can't believe it is already retired.  It's such a cool bag and it works (the small inside the big bag concept).   I remember also eyeing the colorblock one but didn't pull the trigger on it.
> 
> View attachment 4333521


Ummmm...I just bought one in oxblood .


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful photos... and you & I are scarf twins on the Jardin de la Maharani!


Thanks Elaine! Love it - twins


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> They are all so well combined. Beautiful!


Thank you dc!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around.
> So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands.
> And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it.
> View attachment 4339527
> 
> Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!
> 
> My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.
> View attachment 4339529


Sorry to hear that your latest arrival was disappointing. Congratulations on your yellow CoLab, great colour! Whoa, I saw your project on another thread and I am impressed at your handiwork- the tote looks amazing!



ElainePG said:


> For Orange and Yellow week... my only yellow bag. Balenciaga City from S/S 2015. The color was called "Curry." I replaced the strap, which was too short for me, with a fabric one from Mautto.
> 
> View attachment 4339667


I enjoy when you post this bag, a ray of sunshine and a cool strap!


----------



## Rhl2987

Question for those who sell bags on a forum like eBay. What do you do when the buyer quickly moves on and doesn't bother to leave you a review? I don't have much feedback on eBay so every review counts. I usually will ask once after they received an item, and then again if they are messaging with me about how happy they are with an item. But then I leave it at that. Does anyone take the approach of not leaving the buyer feedback until they leave feedback for you?


----------



## gracekelly

ksuromax said:


> Feast for the eyes!! totally love your TB!!



Thank you!  TB is probably my all time favorite H pattern.



More bags said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I especially like the slouch of your Bolide.
> Thanks!   Way back when, I only liked very rigid bags and then the slouch started to look good to me lol!  I picked this one for that very reason!



Thanks to all who liked my  bag pix. You can't beat orange for a happy bag!    I actually have one more orange and realized today that I have never taken a picture of it, so I will try to remedy that.


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those who sell bags on a forum like eBay. What do you do when the buyer quickly moves on and doesn't bother to leave you a review? I don't have much feedback on eBay so every review counts. I usually will ask once after they received an item, and then again if they are messaging with me about how happy they are with an item. But then I leave it at that. Does anyone take the approach of not leaving the buyer feedback until they leave feedback for you?


If I'm selling and the buyer is pleasant and pays promptly I'll leave feedback. Likewise if they're a nasty piece of work. I don't wait for them to leave feedback for me. But I never leave feedback as a buyer myself until after I receive the item and am happy with it, regardless of how pleasant the seller may be. I don't think its a bad thing to ask for feedback but if you've asked twice and don't get a reply I'd leave it alone.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those who sell bags on a forum like eBay. What do you do when the buyer quickly moves on and doesn't bother to leave you a review? I don't have much feedback on eBay so every review counts. I usually will ask once after they received an item, and then again if they are messaging with me about how happy they are with an item. But then I leave it at that. Does anyone take the approach of not leaving the buyer feedback until they leave feedback for you?


I never ask for feedback. I never poke a sleeping bear. This is what I do. If the buyer leaves me feedback, I leave feedback. Once the buyer has had the item for a week, I leave feedback even if the buyer hasn't. Some buyers will leave feedback after they receive it. Some buyers never leave feedback. I personally don't leave feedback if I'm not thrilled with the transaction - like if it has more wear than described but not enough that I'm going to complain. I also don't leave feedback for buyers that have requested a return.


----------



## gracekelly

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.




if a bag is just too difficult to get into i.e. buckles and snaps and whatever, it just is not for me.  I think the Ralph Lauren Ricky  bag is stunning, but it looks harder to deal with than a Birkin so I passed.

@Rhl2987  I have sold bags and other things that are totally unrelated and have not received any FB.  I have never understood it and I have just decided to get past it. I will leave them positive FB if they paid very promptly and never bothered me again.  I have never asked a buyer for FB.  I don't know if they are lazy, discourteous or unhappy.


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> These are really cute! If I ever get the hankering for one of these - I know who I'll be PM-ing!


thanks! any time,


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Hi Sparkletastic, you're preempting my pen pic for next week!
> I was planning to show some pens with non standard ink colours. Here's my green, purple and turquoise inks for you!
> View attachment 4339438
> 
> 
> 
> Hi essiedub, I only have one fountain pen. I bought it last summer. I do have a number of pretty rollerball and ballpoint pens. You also caught me holding out. I posted last night about my Visconti Van Gogh, knowing I would post the pic today.
> 
> Here is a pic from yesterday, submitting this week's bag-scarf-pen pic,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> H Jardin de la Maharani
> Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4339437
> 
> 
> Here are the two previous bag-scarf-pen pics from earlier in this thread.
> View attachment 4339443
> 
> View attachment 4339444


your JdM is TDF!!!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Didn't realize it had an outside pocket for a phone... that's a really good feature. I do wish it had an inside back zipped pocket for keys and a pen; I can't decide if this will be a deal-breaker. I'll just have to look at it in the boutique and see if it's true love.
> 
> I haven't thought much about color yet. They look really pretty in various brown/tan shades, but my Valentino, which is Cognac, already covers that base. I'm thinking some version of grey, since I have a ton of black bags. H does a grey called Etoupe, don't they? And it's pretty? But there's also Etain, which is darker, and also looke nice.
> 
> I don't know if either of these colors is available new. Or if I even WANT to buy new. Or if I'm educated enough to buy pre-loved. So this will definitely be a long-term project, which won't start until next fall after we've been to the boutique. It might be that I check one out, and...
> 
> And then just think of the $$$ I'll be saving!


My dear Elaine, it looks like there are a number of us trying to enable you towards your first Evelyne. 
@catsinthebag has shared how useful and practical the bag is
@lynne_ross has mentioned the outer pocket and the beauty of Clemence for this style of bag
I will add that I enjoy Etoupe and Etain in my collection. I have an Etoupe Evelyne III PM, as does catsinthebag. It is one of my most frequently carried bags. It is a wonderful year round neutral. I carried mine to the hockey rink today.  I also have an Etain Bolide, which is a year round neutral. I checked the Canadian H site and both colours are available. Here are a few pics to assist you with your research. The colour is better reflected in the top two pictures, the lighting in the third is a bit muddy. Feel free to ignore us if we’re getting to be obnoxious.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> your JdM is TDF!!!


Thank you so much ksuromax


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.


I can't use bulky bags like Boy or bucket bags. They just bounch too much when I am on the move and I also feel all door openings are not wide enought for both of us. It is not nice to get bruises from a bag.



Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those who sell bags on a forum like eBay. What do you do when the buyer quickly moves on and doesn't bother to leave you a review? I don't have much feedback on eBay so every review counts. I usually will ask once after they received an item, and then again if they are messaging with me about how happy they are with an item. But then I leave it at that. Does anyone take the approach of not leaving the buyer feedback until they leave feedback for you?


As it is mentioned here, I don't poke a sleeping bear... I have encountered too many buyers who have left a negative because they were having a bad day and don't know how to handle it like complaining the price they paid and they absolutely knew all costs in advance.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Didn't realize it had an outside pocket for a phone... that's a really good feature. I do wish it had an inside back zipped pocket for keys and a pen; I can't decide if this will be a deal-breaker. I'll just have to look at it in the boutique and see if it's true love.
> 
> I haven't thought much about color yet. They look really pretty in various brown/tan shades, but my Valentino, which is Cognac, already covers that base. I'm thinking some version of grey, since I have a ton of black bags. H does a grey called Etoupe, don't they? And it's pretty? But there's also Etain, which is darker, and also looke nice.
> 
> I don't know if either of these colors is available new. Or if I even WANT to buy new. Or if I'm educated enough to buy pre-loved. So this will definitely be a long-term project, which won't start until next fall after we've been to the boutique. It might be that I check one out, and...
> 
> And then just think of the $$$ I'll be saving!



Etoupe is really Taupe, not really gray. But it’s a great year-round neutral (I know, I have one!). Etain translates to Tin, and is more gray. 

Do you like contrast stitching? Etoupe has it, Etain doesn’t. Just one more thing to consider/make your head swim!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It was purchased at qvc and it is Lori Greniers silver safe keeper. Not sure if they have the large one I have  any more but it is definitely worth checking.
> I also ordered the book you recommended.


I checked, and they don't have it. But I'm going to look into some other options.

I hope you like the book! She's certainly given me a lot of good ideas, and so far I haven't spent a dime. Just reassembled what was already in my closet. Though I'm only halfway through the book. I may go shopping yet!  But at least if I do, it won't be my usual "boring black"!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> Not to enable but there is the garden party with the long strap so it can be worn crossbody or over the shoulder. I've never seen one in person but it does sound intriguing.



These were available years ago, only in canvas and only in size 30. I see them for sale pre-loved occasionally, but they are all too worn/stained for me to buy, I think the current GP with the multiple exterior pockets has a detachable strap too. That one is a 36 but also, only in canvas. Personally I think that one looks way too busy with all the pockets — like something LL Bean would make to actually work in the garden!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> My dear Elaine, it looks like there are a number of us trying to enable you towards your first Evelyne.
> @catsinthebag has shared how useful and practical the bag is
> @lynne_ross has mentioned the outer pocket and the beauty of Clemence for this style of bag
> I will add that I enjoy Etoupe and Etain in my collection. I have an Etoupe Evelyne III PM, as does catsinthebag. It is one of my most frequently carried bags. It is a wonderful year round neutral. I carried mine to the hockey rink today.  I also have an Etain Bolide, which is a year round neutral. I checked the Canadian H site and both colours are available. Here are a few pics to assist you with your research. The colour is better reflected in the top two pictures, the lighting in the third is a bit muddy. Feel free to ignore us if we’re getting to be obnoxious.
> View attachment 4339864
> 
> View attachment 4339862



I carried my Etoupe Evie to a hockey game a couple of days ago! Who would have guessed it’s a great hockey bag!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My dear Elaine, it looks like there are a number of us trying to enable you towards your first Evelyne.
> @catsinthebag has shared how useful and practical the bag is
> @lynne_ross has mentioned the outer pocket and the beauty of Clemence for this style of bag
> I will add that I enjoy Etoupe and Etain in my collection. I have an Etoupe Evelyne III PM, as does catsinthebag. It is one of my most frequently carried bags. It is a wonderful year round neutral. I carried mine to the hockey rink today.  I also have an Etain Bolide, which is a year round neutral. I checked the Canadian H site and both colours are available. Here are a few pics to assist you with your research. The colour is better reflected in the top two pictures, the lighting in the third is a bit muddy. Feel free to ignore us if we’re getting to be obnoxious.
> View attachment 4339864
> 
> View attachment 4339862


Oh, @More bags , you and @catsinthebag and @lynne_ross are being absolutely WONDERFUL! This is one of the things I love about tPF... tapping into the wisdom of the community.   

Thank you for your gorgeous photos! Etain (that's the dark grey one, right?) is really appealing to me. The Etoupe, while lovely, is looking a little bit like the color of my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip (although it looks on the pinkish side in my photo). And while the Evelyne and the D-Z are of course totally different in design, I would prefer not to duplicate color, since my collection isn't very large.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> That's something I could use... I have a lot of silver jewelry, and I'm constantly polishing it. May I ask where you found it? I've tried tucking those anti-tarnish cloths inside my current jewelry box, but they don't do anything.



Wolf jewelry boxes use an anti-tarnish liner. They’re expensive but beautifully designed, I can’t speak to how well they work because I just got one!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Etoupe is really Taupe, not really gray. But it’s a great year-round neutral (I know, I have one!). Etain translates to Tin, and is more gray.
> 
> Do you like contrast stitching? Etoupe has it, Etain doesn’t. Just one more thing to consider/make your head swim!


My head IS swimming, but in a good way!  I'm having fun looking at pix on Dr. Google. The Hubster just asked "What are you so busy with over there???" "Oh, nothing..."


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Wolf jewelry boxes use an anti-tarnish liner. They’re expensive but beautifully designed, I can’t speak to how well they work because I just got one!


Oh! That explains it! I've had my Wolf jewelry box (it's actually four trays, stacked up) for about three years, and the pieces stored inside it never, ever tarnish. It's the things stored elsewhere (my jewelry overflows my jewelry box, which is embarrassing) that tarnish. Mostly my silver earrings, which are stored on a wooden hanging thing inside the closet. 

I can't believe that I never put this together.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cookiefiend said:


> Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around.
> So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands.
> And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it.
> View attachment 4339527
> 
> Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!
> 
> My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.
> View attachment 4339529


Gorgeous yellow color!! And wonderful L sewing project


----------



## essiedub

ksuromax said:


> Moto City is available, with classic brass hw, or shiny silver/gold
> but not as much as they used to be
> and a few older models have been replaced by City-Small and City-mini
> they looked alike (for not trained eyes at least) anyway, so if you have never had one, you will not notice the difference
> here are the snaps i took very recently in the boutique, (sorry, could not find a properly facing snap of the red one) they are from Moto line and Graffiti line, and these just a few i have at hands (tons of them on my laptop!)
> you can check Matchesfashion, NAP, Italist, they all have City in various sizes and colours
> Needless to say, should you need any help, I'll be more than happy to assist!


Thanks! And I thought they’d been discontinued. I’ll take a look.


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> Hi Sparkletastic, you're preempting my pen pic for next week!
> I was planning to show some pens with non standard ink colours. Here's my green, purple and turquoise inks for you!
> View attachment 4339438
> 
> 
> 
> Hi essiedub, I only have one fountain pen. I bought it last summer. I do have a number of pretty rollerball and ballpoint pens. You also caught me holding out. I posted last night about my Visconti Van Gogh, knowing I would post the pic today.
> 
> Here is a pic from yesterday, submitting this week's bag-scarf-pen pic,
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31
> H Jardin de la Maharani
> Visconti Van Gogh Tortoise Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4339437
> 
> 
> Here are the two previous bag-scarf-pen pics from earlier in this thread.
> View attachment 4339443
> 
> View attachment 4339444


Ooh yes love love! I need torquoise ink!
Your etain bolide just killed me. All that puddly goodness! Is it photographing  more blue grey? I love it. I dont have a bolide but have been thinking about them..only thinking


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around.
> So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands.
> And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it.
> View attachment 4339527
> 
> Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!
> 
> My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.
> View attachment 4339529


Oh my god. You cut up your H scarves? Is this allowed?! Somebody hand me the smelling salts.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> I love everything about this bag: the color, the style, and how it opens up to get at your "gear."
> 
> I own one Botkier bag, but I never knew anything about the designer... not even her first name. And she is/was a photographer? How interesting!


Thanks! The typical versions were leather but when I saw this in the fabric and patent trim in this awesome color, I was smitten.  Too bad the entire line is gone..they had very scrumptious leather for the price point.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Oh! That explains it! I've had my Wolf jewelry box (it's actually four trays, stacked up) for about three years, and the pieces stored inside it never, ever tarnish. It's the things stored elsewhere (my jewelry overflows my jewelry box, which is embarrassing) that tarnish. Mostly my silver earrings, which are stored on a wooden hanging thing inside the closet.
> 
> I can't believe that I never put this together.



That is so good to know! I just got one so the fact that you’ve had yours for three years and nothing has tarnished make me feel good about the purchase.


----------



## ksuromax

essiedub said:


> Thanks! And I thought they’d been discontinued. I’ll take a look.


plus, there's always secondary market


----------



## msd_bags

I just want to share a story on fanny packs since these were mentioned by @lynne_ross and @Rhl2987 . 

I have never liked this type of bag.  This is why.  And the reason is the same why I warmed up so sloooowly to crossbody bags.  You know that I live in a third world country (still).  And we do have wet markets that are really dirty.  Normally, a vendor there, be it of fresh fish, meats, vegetables etc will be wearing a fanny pack or a crossbody (normally fabric)  to hold their cash sales.  After holding their products bare hands (imagine fish) and putting in a plastic bag, they will hand the bag to the customer and then the customer will pay in cash.  The vendor will again use her bare hands to fish for change from her fanny pack or crossbody bag.  So not a pretty sight and not for the germophobes!   (Btw, personally I am willing to pay a little bit more for supermarket prices rather than buy at the wet market.)  So my mind is soooo slooow in disassociating these types of bags (fanny packs and crossbody) from the wet market scene (as well as the sidewalk vendors thing). Although, much has changed for me in the crossbody arena following my membership in tpf.   Working on the fanny packs...


----------



## Sparkletastic

OMG! I get busy for 3 seconds and I’m 5 pages behind! 



christinemliu said:


> Cool questions!
> 
> I don't mean this against anyone who owns them, but the handbags in my closet will never be made of real croc or lizard skin...it would be altruistic to say because of ethical treatment, but it's really because I find reptiles icky...
> 
> I adore the Birkin, but because firstly, it is mainly hand carry, and secondly, I would never ask my DH to spend so much on one bag, I know it isn't for me...


“Icky” is totally the technical term for reptile bags. LOL! And, I say this as someone who finds many of them gorgeous. 


ksuromax said:


> This
> it was my first BRAND NEW Balenciaga, hence a lot more expensive than any other in my collection for that moment, but i was agonizing for GETTING it, i NEEDED it, and finally we made a deal with my DH - he paid for it and that was his pressie for our wedding anny and my BD (both close enough to each other)
> a lot has changed since then
> now i don't feel that bad paying over 1,000 for a bag
> but it also helped me to change my view, i learned that items that i feel that way about (craving, lusting, feeling itch to get, etc) are worth every penny, and in all cases when i got them, they turned out to be 100% success (my another Balenciaga City in calfskin, Tattoo 100 years anny tote, etc)


I love this bag of yours!!!!!

And, yes, yes, YES!!  Whenever I truly crave a bag and finally get it, it’s always a Best Buy. But, that is still a hard path for me to follow at times because crave almost always means $$$$!!  Right now I don’t crave any bag so I’m happy back down in my underground crypt on Pause Peninsula. But, I’m a little afraid when that crave monster hits again. 


ipsum said:


> I appreciate your two cents. I got this model (link in red) . I keep using it and hopefully it'll eventually break in or I'll encounter the same fate like you with this one and the low ball offers.   I've added to my listings I don't take offers and there is no "Make an offer" option, but I still get offers. I simply ask them to re-read item description because I've written it for purpose.


Oh this is so cute. I’ve eyeballed this quite a bit. It’s a catch 22. You need to use it to get it to soften but, if you want to sell it, it’s best unused. 

I greatly prefer Chanel lamb for bags. But for my tote and any wallets I’d have to go variate. Those items are too high use and I don’t like how deflated / scratched lamb looks. So, I personally think you got the perfect one. 


ksuromax said:


> rigid structure. just no
> 
> i don't know any bag that i LIKE but can't wear
> i usually don't like the bags that don't work for me, 'like' in the sense of ADMIRATION ....


I’m the opposite. I love Th look of many o’ bags that I know would NEVER work for me.  High quality, kitchy, novelty bags shaped like a whatever are cute for others. And I adore them when I see them. But, I would hate them after one wear. Slouchy bags are super cool and look casually carefree. For me they are black holes of death. Teeny micro bags were also cute. But, I need to carry things so, I would chuck them in the fireplace in frustration. And, the list goes on. I really do love a lot of handbags that wouldn’t love me back.


----------



## ksuromax

essiedub said:


> I really like that 1st bag with the perforations! Is it reversible? Looks like really buttery lambskin. I don’t recall whether you’ve  posted modeling shots of this one..would you?


here!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> What bag do you use in really bad weather? It could be super hot weather, snow, torrential rain , etc but I am curious to see which bags holdup to these extremes.


I moved to avoid bad weather. Lol!  Couldn’t do it anymore. 

That being said. My Max Mara Whitney is wearing like a tank, my Prada saddiano bags are sturdy and my leather Fendi BTW is wearing without “wear”. Also I use my Knomo laptop / travel tote constantly for work and it still looks almost new. 


tenKrat said:


> My citrus bags for this week’s showcase
> 
> L to R:  Bottega Veneta (tangerine), Belen Echandia (orange), and Louis Vuitton (lemon)
> View attachment 4339153


Love the LV!


ElainePG said:


> Huh???? eBay changes your listings? Is that even legal?  I'm not a lawyer (I don't even play one on TV) but I would think that YOU are the seller, and therefore YOU are the one who determines your listing parameters.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody has challenged eBay on this.
> 
> Be grumpy all you like. eBay sounds like a very toxic place.


I guess the get away with it because you don’t _have_ to accept the offer. It’s still frustrating as heck. 


ElainePG said:


> Great questions!
> 
> • I won't have a bucket bag in my collection. I tried one (fortunately, an inexpensive one!) five years ago, when I first began buying handbags, and within a month I realized the design wasn't workable for me. This means the H Picotin is out, which is a shame (such a pretty bag!) but I know it would ultimately just sit in my closet.
> 
> • I adore the Chanel Reissue from afar, but it's not for me mostly because of the double flap. If they made it in the old single flap design, I'd try to find one pre-loved. Black, please, with ruthenium hardware!  I also love Kelly bags... they look SO elegant! But I think in real life I'd find the clasp too fiddly. In my imaginary life, though, I'd love one in navy.


Channel double flaps are ridiculously stupid. I have two and they are flippery  gibbits. I’m avoiding buying any others at all costs.  


Rhl2987 said:


> You're too funny and this all sounds so "real life" to me. I love how you care about each other so much to work through these things that can really turn out to be such huge differences and dealbreakers in people's lives if they're not willing to be open-minded and care for the other person above all (or above most).


Thanks!  But, you know how it is. Relationships are fun but also work. Lol! 


Rhl2987 said:


> I will probably never have a fanny pack in my closet. I'm not too much about trends since I have a "small" collection and this is an interesting one that I like on others but will probably never feel compelled to buy. Who knows though? Could be something that I find useful one day with kids!
> 
> I like the looks of some fur bags, like mink, shearling, and other furs or skins, but they are not practical for my casual lifestyle. It's kind of like buying heels. I love them and they are beautiful, but I will not be using them much for many years to come... So I shouldn't be picking up a pair of Manolo Hangisi's or another pair of his lovely bejeweled shoes.


Fanny packs. Super yuck. I know they are in vogue now.  I’ll just be off trend and take a pass while others enjoy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> I've just stuffed it in a closet for now. But because I really don't like it, I'll probably just donate it.   It's really ugly. The pictures were so much better than the real thing! But there's nothing I can do - the seller didn't try to pull anything over on me.
> The tote is 2 scarves - Vinci and the black is La Marine a Rames - it's lined with a cotton fabric with a Paris theme. If I were a better seamstress (and my machine wasn't so hinky) this would have been an easy project! I found it on the Crazy Little Projects blog.


I’m so sorry your purchase didn’t work out. Perhaps this is a bag you can paint and use for festivals, etc?

And your scarf bag is cool!!!


Rhl2987 said:


> Question for those who sell bags on a forum like eBay. What do you do when the buyer quickly moves on and doesn't bother to leave you a review? I don't have much feedback on eBay so every review counts. I usually will ask once after they received an item, and then again if they are messaging with me about how happy they are with an item. But then I leave it at that. Does anyone take the approach of not leaving the buyer feedback until they leave feedback for you?


When I ship the bag, I always send a message congratulating the buyer on their purchase, giving them the tracking number and asking for 5 star positive feedback. If the item is over $500, I also include a handwritten note with a similar message (minus tracking info) and a couple of mints. I try to always pack things with pretty coordinating or festive tissue paper for nice presentation but, honestly, sometimes I’m so busy it’s just plain brown shipping paper or bubble wrap. That gets me feedback 70ish % of the time. I’ve only ever gotten negative feedback once which I “earned”. I was slow to ship due to busiiness with a move. I messaged the buyer to explain & apologize and give them a chance to cancel. They still wanted the item and yet still gave me the ding.

As a buyer, I always give positive feedback when I’m happy with the item which is 95% of the time. If I’m not but, the buyer makes good in some way I’ll still leave positive feedback. I figure we’re all human and if they make it right, they should get credit for that.

What I don’t like is if you win a case against a seller, they can have negative feedback removed under the logic that the transaction in effect never happened. That is so bogus. That is the very time a buyer _should_ be able to leave negative feedback. I think the number of cases opened and lost should be listed for sellers. 


ipsum said:


> I can't use bulky bags like Boy or bucket bags. They just bounch too much when I am on the move and I also feel all door openings are not wide enought for both of us. It is not nice to get bruises from a bag.
> 
> 
> As it is mentioned here, I don't poke a sleeping bear... I have encountered too many buyers who have left a negative because they were having a bad day and don't know how to handle it like complaining the price they paid and they absolutely knew all costs in advance.


Yes. You’re right!! Boy bags do bounce. I just realized when you said it why mine can be a little irritating.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry your purchase didn’t work out. Perhaps this is a bag you can paint and use for festivals, etc?
> 
> And your scarf bag is cool!!!
> When I ship the bag, I always send a message congratulating the buyer on their purchase, giving them the tracking number and asking for 5 star positive feedback. If the item is over $500, I also include a handwritten note with a similar message (minus tracking info) and a couple of mints. I try to always pack things with pretty coordinating or festive tissue paper for nice presentation but, honestly, sometimes I’m so busy it’s just plain brown shipping paper or bubble wrap. That gets me feedback 70ish % of the time. I’ve only ever gotten negative feedback once which I “earned”. I was slow to ship due to busiiness with a move. I messaged the buyer to explain & apologize and give them a chance to cancel. They still wanted the item and yet still gave me the ding.
> 
> As a buyer, I always give positive feedback when I’m happy with the item which is 95% of the time. If I’m not but, the buyer makes good in some way I’ll still leave positive feedback. I figure we’re all human and if they make it right, they should get credit for that.
> 
> What I don’t like is if you win a case against a seller, they can have negative feedback removed under the logic that the transaction in effect never happened. That is so bogus. That is the very time a buyer _should_ be able to leave negative feedback. I think the number of cases opened and lost should be listed for sellers.
> Yes. You’re right!! Boy bags do bounce. I just realized when you said it why mine can be a little irritating.


I didn't know sellers could remove negative feedback if they lost a case. I thought they could only remove it if they won the case.


----------



## essiedub

ksuromax said:


> here!


Thanks! Yes it looks really perfect for a summer bag! Thank you for posting!


----------



## ksuromax

essiedub said:


> Thanks! Yes it looks really perfect for a summer bag! Thank you for posting!


pleasure


----------



## missie1

I’m gone few days and I’m 100 pages behind. Does nobody shoe shop lol?  Ok lm posting my reds from last week because I adore them. Note the red Alma has found a new home.


----------



## missie1

For yellow week here is my Valentino Glam Lock bag. I adore this bag.  Such a great piece in the warmer months.


----------



## missie1

It’s bad that I haven’t changed out of my Artsy workhorse in 3 weeks.  The weather here has been horrible but still my babies need to get out into the world. This weekend I’m changing bags


----------



## dcooney4

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  TB is probably my all time favorite H pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who liked my  bag pix. You can't beat orange for a happy bag!    I actually have one more orange and realized today that I have never taken a picture of it, so I will try to remedy that.


Can't wait! You have lovely bags.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My dear Elaine, it looks like there are a number of us trying to enable you towards your first Evelyne.
> @catsinthebag has shared how useful and practical the bag is
> @lynne_ross has mentioned the outer pocket and the beauty of Clemence for this style of bag
> I will add that I enjoy Etoupe and Etain in my collection. I have an Etoupe Evelyne III PM, as does catsinthebag. It is one of my most frequently carried bags. It is a wonderful year round neutral. I carried mine to the hockey rink today.  I also have an Etain Bolide, which is a year round neutral. I checked the Canadian H site and both colours are available. Here are a few pics to assist you with your research. The colour is better reflected in the top two pictures, the lighting in the third is a bit muddy. Feel free to ignore us if we’re getting to be obnoxious.
> View attachment 4339864
> 
> View attachment 4339862


What is the weight of the Evelyne lll pm when empty and what is the width of the strap?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I checked, and they don't have it. But I'm going to look into some other options.
> 
> I hope you like the book! She's certainly given me a lot of good ideas, and so far I haven't spent a dime. Just reassembled what was already in my closet. Though I'm only halfway through the book. I may go shopping yet!  But at least if I do, it won't be my usual "boring black"!


I googled lori grenier silver safe keeper and I saw bed bath and beyond had it.


----------



## dcooney4

This is the one I have. I hope it is okay to post this picture as it is not my photo. I did not want to post mine with my jewelry in it for security reasons. If not okay please remove. Mine is in cherry wood but otherwise the same.


----------



## dcooney4

missie1 said:


> I’m gone few days and I’m 100 pages behind. Does nobody shoe shop lol?  Ok lm posting my reds from last week because I adore them. Note the red Alma has found a new home.


Just Gorgeous!


----------



## bellarusa

muchstuff said:


> Ummmm...I just bought one in oxblood .



Hey identical twin - where did you find the Bandit?


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I didn't know sellers could remove negative feedback if they lost a case. I thought they could only remove it if they won the case.


I was surprised as well. eBay seems to have some really wacky rules.


dcooney4 said:


> This is the one I have. I hope it is okay to post this picture as it is not my photo. I did not want to post mine with my jewelry in it for security reasons. If not okay please remove. Mine is in cherry wood but otherwise the same.


This is pretty!!!  I had a hard time finding a jewelry case that worked for me as all of them have loads of places to put small but not large earrings, relatively fewer spaces for other pieces and almost nothing for differently shaped pieces.

Then I found this modular system and I LOVE it!!!!! I could buy as many sets as I needed so have the perfect spot for every single piece I have with some growing room.  Plus, it looks sleek in my closet. It doesn’t, however, prevent tarnish - hence me off loading my silver jewelry.

I use this one for earrings, bracelets, pins, my watch, etc.  (same item in the next 3 pictures)  
	

		
			
		

		
	





And, I use a couple of these sets for necklaces and bracelets.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I keep my most expensive pieces in beautiful individual cases that my jeweler gives me. They are several steps up from the typical PU leather covered thin cardboard jewelry boxes and do a wonderful job of storing those items.  I’ll try to remember to snap a pic when I’m back home.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I wore my new Chanel tote yesterday and it was perfect. I was worried about weight but, I had it fully loaded in different ways during the day (laptop and files during the day / personal stuff and 2 bottles of wine for girls’ game night in the evening LOL!) and no problems. I wanted to carry it again today but, I have a full day being client facing so, that means plain Knomo tote. Then this evening is my Alma Mater’s annual alumni dinner so, that means plain Proenza Schouler bag.  I’m glad I didn’t sell the PS yet because I do need an unbranded bag but, I still want to replace it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Oh my god. You cut up your H scarves? Is this allowed?! Somebody hand me the smelling salts.


I know…. 
It was really hard to make the first cut - I took a big breath first!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> For Orange and Yellow week... my only yellow bag. Balenciaga City from S/S 2015. The color was called "Curry." I replaced the strap, which was too short for me, with a fabric one from Mautto.
> 
> View attachment 4339667


I love seeing this bag - so bright and cheerful and I love the strap!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> I know….
> It was really hard to make the first cut - I took a big breath first!


Lucky you’re here in the bag thread. No telling what might happen if word spread to  H SOTD!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I get busy for 3 seconds and I’m 5 pages behind!
> 
> 
> “Icky” is totally the technical term for reptile bags. LOL! And, I say this as someone who finds many of them gorgeous.
> I love this bag of yours!!!!!
> 
> And, yes, yes, YES!!  Whenever I truly crave a bag and finally get it, it’s always a Best Buy. But, that is still a hard path for me to follow at times because crave almost always means $$$$!!  Right now I don’t crave any bag so I’m happy back down in my underground crypt on Pause Peninsula. But, I’m a little afraid when that crave monster hits again.
> Oh this is so cute. I’ve eyeballed this quite a bit. It’s a catch 22. You need to use it to get it to soften but, if you want to sell it, it’s best unused.
> 
> I greatly prefer Chanel lamb for bags. But for my tote and any wallets I’d have to go variate. Those items are too high use and I don’t like how deflated / scratched lamb looks. So, I personally think you got the perfect one.
> I’m the opposite. I love Th look of many o’ bags that I know would NEVER work for me.  High quality, kitchy, novelty bags shaped like a whatever are cute for others. And I adore them when I see them. But, I would hate them after one wear. *Slouchy bags are super cool and look casually carefree. For me they are black holes of death. Teeny micro bags were also cute. But, I need to carry things so, I would chuck them in the fireplace in frustration. And, the list goes on. I really do love a lot of handbags that wouldn’t love me back.*




This is totally me. I wish I could carry the slouchy-cool bags, but in reality, the black hole of death is too much. Same with small bags — I wish I could be that person, but I’m not! 

Re. exotics, they are a “no” for me as well. I can take croc in small quantities (my watchband is croc), but in a bag, I don’t want it. It’s not that the animals creep me out, it’s that I want to think of the animals in their natural, living form, NOT as a bag I have on my arm. Yes, plain leather bags come from animals as well, but somehow it’s not as in-your-face. I guess I’m just going to be inconsistent on this one! I will also never own an ostrich bag because I don’t like the look of it — an SA once said to me that ostrich makes her think of a skin condition and I’ve never been able to shake the mental image!


----------



## ipsum

whateve said:


> I didn't know sellers could remove negative feedback if they lost a case. I thought they could only remove it if they won the case.


Seller can ask feedback being removed when the case is still open because it's forbidden to mention anything about ongoing case. I left a negative to a seller to warn others about a fake bag sold genuine but seller got it successfully removed. I bet it's not the first time of her selling the fakes.



missie1 said:


> I’m gone few days and I’m 100 pages behind. Does nobody shoe shop lol?  Ok lm posting my reds from last week because I adore them. Note the red Alma has found a new home.


I adore the red bag (LV?) next to YSL. Very chic.



Sparkletastic said:


> Oh this is so cute. I’ve eyeballed this quite a bit. It’s a catch 22. You need to use it to get it to soften but, if you want to sell it, it’s best unused.
> 
> I greatly prefer Chanel lamb for bags. But for my tote and any wallets I’d have to go variate. Those items are too high use and I don’t like how deflated / scratched lamb looks. So, I personally think you got the perfect one.


Thanks! I'll give it a try and use it for a while. It's well-made after all which I appreciate. Only issue here is me who made the purchasing decision within a minute without touching the caviar. 

I've used my lambies only a month but I do believe my lamb card case in the same model would withstand the test of time. I did iron my lamb tote for fading the creases and it turned out being fine.

How about your ivory Chanel? Have you decided whether to keep it or not? 

How Dior lamb is compared to Chanel lamb? Is the feeling both as luxurious and less delicate? There's no Dior sale point in my country but I might be able to pay a visit during my summer holiday if it's worth it.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> What is the weight of the Evelyne lll pm when empty and what is the width of the strap?



The strap is 2 inches wide (this is the same on both the PM and the GM, btw).
I don’t have a small scale so IDK about the weight, but I’ve never had an issue with the weight of a PM. I have had an issue with the GM, but that’s because I load it up more! Also remember Epsom will be lighter than Clemence.


----------



## catsinthebag

ipsum said:


> Seller can ask feedback being removed when the case is still open because it's forbidden to mention anything about ongoing case. I left a negative to a seller to warn others about a fake bag sold genuine but seller got it successfully removed. I bet it's not the first time of her selling the fakes.
> 
> 
> I adore the red bag (LV?) next to YSL. Very chic.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll give it a try and use it for a while. It's well-made after all which I appreciate. Only issue here is me who made the purchasing decision within a minute without touching the caviar.
> 
> I've used my lambies only a month but I do believe my lamb card case in the same model would withstand the test of time. I did iron my lamb tote for fading the creases and it turned out being fine.
> 
> How about your ivory Chanel? Have you decided whether to keep it or not?
> 
> How Dior lamb is compared to Chanel lamb? Is the feeling both as luxurious and less delicate? There's no Dior sale point in my country but I might be able to pay a visit during my summer holiday if it's worth it.



You _ironed _a Chanel bag?!?!?!  Wow, you are brave!


----------



## muchstuff

bellarusa said:


> Hey identical twin - where did you find the Bandit?


There’s a seller on eBay who is selling several. ( she bought a bunch in the last sale, her sister works for Coach apparently).  I’m  trusting it’s authentic, she still has a few listed.


----------



## ipsum

catsinthebag said:


> You _ironed _a Chanel bag?!?!?!  Wow, you are brave!


Yup, I started with mild temperature but maxed it at the end when I noticed the leather can withstand the heat. I've seen someone used industrial heat gun but I didn't dare to try. I added towel between the iron and leather and avoided using steam which can damage the leather. Plus, my bag wasn't very puffy to begin with, so ironing effects didn't show. I wouldn't iron it if it was super puffy. The quilts will flatten too much.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> There’s a seller on eBay who is selling several. ( she bought a bunch in the last sale, her sister works for Coach apparently).  I’m  trusting it’s authentic, she still has a few listed.


You could always ask for an authentication in the Coach AT thread.


----------



## whateve

ipsum said:


> Yup, I started with mild temperature but maxed it at the end when I noticed the leather can withstand the heat. I've seen someone used industrial heat gun but I didn't dare to try. I added towel between the iron and leather and avoided using steam which can damage the leather. Plus, my bag wasn't very puffy to begin with, so ironing effects didn't show. I wouldn't iron it if it was super puffy. The quilts will flatten too much.


I've ironed leather bags, using a press cloth. I've never been able to really get rid of creases though.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> What is the weight of the Evelyne lll pm when empty and what is the width of the strap?





catsinthebag said:


> The strap is 2 inches wide (this is the same on both the PM and the GM, btw).
> I don’t have a small scale so IDK about the weight, but I’ve never had an issue with the weight of a PM. I have had an issue with the GM, but that’s because I load it up more! Also remember Epsom will be lighter than Clemence.


dc - the Evelyne III PM in Clemence weighs about 1.8 lbs


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> You could always ask for an authentication in the Coach AT thread.


Will do once she arrives!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I just want to share a story on fanny packs since these were mentioned by @lynne_ross and @Rhl2987 .
> 
> I have never liked this type of bag.  This is why.  And the reason is the same why I warmed up so sloooowly to crossbody bags.  You know that I live in a third world country (still).  And we do have wet markets that are really dirty.  Normally, a vendor there, be it of fresh fish, meats, vegetables etc will be wearing a fanny pack or a crossbody (normally fabric)  to hold their cash sales.  After holding their products bare hands (imagine fish) and putting in a plastic bag, they will hand the bag to the customer and then the customer will pay in cash.  The vendor will again use her bare hands to fish for change from her fanny pack or crossbody bag.  So not a pretty sight and not for the germophobes!   (Btw, personally I am willing to pay a little bit more for supermarket prices rather than buy at the wet market.)  So my mind is soooo slooow in disassociating these types of bags (fanny packs and crossbody) from the wet market scene (as well as the sidewalk vendors thing). Although, much has changed for me in the crossbody arena following my membership in tpf.   Working on the fanny packs...


That's so interesting, @msd_bags . I can certainly see why the association would make you stay away from both fanny packs AND crossbody bags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dcooney4 said:


> This is the one I have. I hope it is okay to post this picture as it is not my photo. I did not want to post mine with my jewelry in it for security reasons. If not okay please remove. Mine is in cherry wood but otherwise the same.


WOW! Amazing box. I'm a sucker for nifty storage!

My DBF's Christmas gift to me is a handmade jewelry box. He took time off of his academics to work on carpentry, and so he is very handy to have around  He's still working on it, but I'll definitely share pictures when he's done!


catsinthebag said:


> You _ironed _a Chanel bag?!?!?!  Wow, you are brave!


I've heard on YouTube some success stories of restoring puffiness to lambskin bags by steaming them!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> dc - the Evelyne III PM in Clemence weighs about 1.8 lbs


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> The strap is 2 inches wide (this is the same on both the PM and the GM, btw).
> I don’t have a small scale so IDK about the weight, but I’ve never had an issue with the weight of a PM. I have had an issue with the GM, but that’s because I load it up more! Also remember Epsom will be lighter than Clemence.


Thank you


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks!


Anytime - I hope it helps!


----------



## ipsum

whateve said:


> I've ironed leather bags, using a press cloth. I've never been able to really get rid of creases though.



I wasn't either being able to get rid of the creases 100% but the difference is noticable, though. 
Here's before and after pics for comparison:


----------



## Cookiefiend

ipsum said:


> I wasn't either being able to get rid of the creases 100% but the difference is noticable, though.
> Here's before and after pics for comparison:


Impressive!
I would have never thought to iron leather…. def putting that knowledge in a file!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I wore my new Chanel tote yesterday and it was perfect. I was worried about weight but, I had it fully loaded in different ways during the day (laptop and files during the day / personal stuff and 2 bottles of wine for girls’ game night in the evening LOL!) and no problems.



So glad this tote is working out for you!



ipsum said:


> How about your ivory Chanel? Have you decided whether to keep it or not?



Yes *Sparkletastic* what have you ultimately decided about your ivory Chanel? 

My last recollection is that you are keeping and decided not to dye ...soooo here’s something I came across a while back and the idea intrigued me. Crazy? yet not really..  I think it might just work.  you may just get it to a soft glowy pink that would be more you.


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> I just want to share a story on fanny packs since these were mentioned by @lynne_ross and @Rhl2987 .
> 
> I have never liked this type of bag.  This is why.  And the reason is the same why I warmed up so sloooowly to crossbody bags.  You know that I live in a third world country (still).  And we do have wet markets that are really dirty.  Normally, a vendor there, be it of fresh fish, meats, vegetables etc will be wearing a fanny pack or a crossbody (normally fabric)  to hold their cash sales.  After holding their products bare hands (imagine fish) and putting in a plastic bag, they will hand the bag to the customer and then the customer will pay in cash.  The vendor will again use her bare hands to fish for change from her fanny pack or crossbody bag.  So not a pretty sight and not for the germophobes!   (Btw, personally I am willing to pay a little bit more for supermarket prices rather than buy at the wet market.)  So my mind is soooo slooow in disassociating these types of bags (fanny packs and crossbody) from the wet market scene (as well as the sidewalk vendors thing). Although, much has changed for me in the crossbody arena following my membership in tpf.   Working on the fanny packs...


Lol! That would turn me off too from wearing them. Now this is what I am going to picture when I see one.


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> I’m gone few days and I’m 100 pages behind. Does nobody shoe shop lol?  Ok lm posting my reds from last week because I adore them. Note the red Alma has found a new home.


@missie1 your red bags are so gorgeous!  As you know, my heart beats a little faster every time I see a red bag. I'm guessing you are the same way?


----------



## ElainePG

missie1 said:


> For yellow week here is my Valentino Glam Lock bag. I adore this bag.  Such a great piece in the warmer months.


I've always been drawn to this style, though I've yet to pop for one. It's so pretty in yellow.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This is the one I have. I hope it is okay to post this picture as it is not my photo. I did not want to post mine with my jewelry in it for security reasons. If not okay please remove. Mine is in cherry wood but otherwise the same.


It's really attractive! I just learned (duh) that my Wolf jewelry box, which I've had for three years, is tarnish-free. Which totally explains why the silver pieces which were stored there hadn't tarnished. 

So this morning I did a bit of rearranging, and now all my silver pieces are tucked safely into the Wolf jewelry box.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I was surprised as well. eBay seems to have some really wacky rules.
> This is pretty!!!  I had a hard time finding a jewelry case that worked for me as all of them have loads of places to put small but not large earrings, relatively fewer spaces for other pieces and almost nothing for differently shaped pieces.
> 
> Then I found this modular system and I LOVE it!!!!! I could buy as many sets as I needed so have the perfect spot for every single piece I have with some growing room.  Plus, it looks sleek in my closet. It doesn’t, however, prevent tarnish - hence me off loading my silver jewelry.
> 
> I use this one for earrings, bracelets, pins, my watch, etc.  (same item in the next 3 pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340280
> View attachment 4340282
> View attachment 4340281
> 
> And, I use a couple of these sets for necklaces and bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my most expensive pieces in beautiful individual cases that my jeweler gives me. They are several steps up from the typical PU leather covered thin cardboard jewelry boxes and do a wonderful job of storing those items.  I’ll try to remember to snap a pic when I’m back home.


I like a system with stackable trays. That's how my Wolf system works. I have four trays, each with a different combo of dividers, so that I can organize my earrings, bracelets, pins, and necklaces. The perfect system for a Capricorns!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It's really attractive! I just learned (duh) that my Wolf jewelry box, which I've had for three years, is tarnish-free. Which totally explains why the silver pieces which were stored there hadn't tarnished.
> 
> So this morning I did a bit of rearranging, and now all my silver pieces are tucked safely into the Wolf jewelry box.


That’s great!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> dc - the Evelyne III PM in Clemence weighs about 1.8 lbs


Thank you! That's not heavy at all. 

Is it heavier in other leathers? I believe it comes in something called (I'm not sure if this is right) Togo? Is this a leather I'd want, or is it too delicate? I do like the look of the Clemence ones I've been seeing on reseller sites.


----------



## vink

taho said:


> Old Photo of my MJ Cammie in Mustard/Camel. Miss this bag but I got years of use before selling it.
> View attachment 4338316
> 
> I've been an irregular poster but back and going to be serious !



I’m so regret I didn’t get that bag while I had a chance. I didn’t know how to make small bags work back then.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been surfing through thread and forums I never usually look at and getting fun perspective and new info.
> 
> This has made me think again about what / why I buy.
> 
> Questions for the day:
> 
> • We’ve talked about deal breakers. But what is the ONE thing (not brand) for a handbag that you will NOT have in your closet.
> 
> • What is the one bag you truly adore from afar but know isn’t for you.



I must miss the deal breaker question, but mine is the flimsy lining, bad stitches, and extensive hardware. I don’t mind synthetic or faux leather, but I hate flimsy lining (gives me icky), crooked stitches (you can manipulate the machine better than that, an extensive hardware (too heavy and not me. But I’ll admit owning one bag as an exception which is a Balenciaga tempete with G21 silver hardware. It’s too beautiful I can overlook the timbles. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]) 

As for one thing that I’ll will not have in my closet? [emoji848] I’ve learned over the years to never say never. [emoji28] So, at the moment, I don’t really know. [emoji28]

And things I know I’ll likely to admire from afar is those sarcastic Moschino bags. [emoji23][emoji23] Some of them are too good as a joke, but they’re just that. Coupled with the price. No.


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> my orange perforated hobo, still in the closet, but hasn't seen the light of the day in ages
> my orange tote is out and ready for 'grab-n-go' but i keep dragging my feet for some reason, need to change this
> my yellow small xbody bag is in the closet, but most likely will be handed down to my DD. Or, we'll be sharing it...
> i still have my fluo yellow chevron flap but i don't have a picture at hands to post it



I love your oranges! Such a smooshy leather!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> My dear Elaine, it looks like there are a number of us trying to enable you towards your first Evelyne.
> @catsinthebag has shared how useful and practical the bag is
> @lynne_ross has mentioned the outer pocket and the beauty of Clemence for this style of bag
> I will add that I enjoy Etoupe and Etain in my collection. I have an Etoupe Evelyne III PM, as does catsinthebag. It is one of my most frequently carried bags. It is a wonderful year round neutral. I carried mine to the hockey rink today.  I also have an Etain Bolide, which is a year round neutral. I checked the Canadian H site and both colours are available. Here are a few pics to assist you with your research. The colour is better reflected in the top two pictures, the lighting in the third is a bit muddy. Feel free to ignore us if we’re getting to be obnoxious.
> View attachment 4339864
> 
> View attachment 4339862


Are you a fellow Cdn? I saw hockey first the Cdn h site ☺️


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ooh yes love love! I need torquoise ink!
> Your etain bolide just killed me. All that puddly goodness! Is it photographing  more blue grey? I love it. I dont have a bolide but have been thinking about them..only thinking


Thanks essiedub. Yes to the ink! Thanks for the Bolide love, it’s one of my favourites. I don’t think of Etain as a blue grey. I think of it as a dark grey compared with Etoupe (which leans to grey-beige/taupe in my mind.) H colours are wonderful and complex.  
There is a wonderful thread on the Bolide if you’re interested,
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-bolide.79563/


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Are you a fellow Cdn? I saw hockey first the Cdn h site ☺️


High five, yes, I’m Canadian! Surviving/thriving in deep winter, brrrrr.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! That's not heavy at all.
> 
> Is it heavier in other leathers? I believe it comes in something called (I'm not sure if this is right) Togo? Is this a leather I'd want, or is it too delicate? I do like the look of the Clemence ones I've been seeing on reseller sites.


I believe Evelyne comes in Epsom and Clemence. @catsinthebag mentioned Epsom will be lighter than Clemence. I haven’t seen Togo used for Evelyne. Clemence is a hard wearing leather with slouch so the bag will mould to you, it’s not too delicate and actually quite durable in my opinion.

I forgot to mention there is a newer Evelyne Sellier style that comes in different leathers. I’m not as familiar with that style.


----------



## More bags

missie1 said:


> I’m gone few days and I’m 100 pages behind. Does nobody shoe shop lol?  Ok lm posting my reds from last week because I adore them. Note the red Alma has found a new home.





missie1 said:


> For yellow week here is my Valentino Glam Lock bag. I adore this bag.  Such a great piece in the warmer months.


Fabulous red and yellow bags missie! I especially like your YSL clutch, is it Belle du Jour?


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> Are you a fellow Cdn? I saw hockey first the Cdn h site ☺️


Fellow Canuck here too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> Seller can ask feedback being removed when the case is still open because it's forbidden to mention anything about ongoing case. I left a negative to a seller to warn others about a fake bag sold genuine but seller got it successfully removed. I bet it's not the first time of her selling the fakes.
> 
> 
> I adore the red bag (LV?) next to YSL. Very chic.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll give it a try and use it for a while. It's well-made after all which I appreciate. Only issue here is me who made the purchasing decision within a minute without touching the caviar.
> 
> I've used my lambies only a month but I do believe my lamb card case in the same model would withstand the test of time. I did iron my lamb tote for fading the creases and it turned out being fine.
> 
> How about your ivory Chanel? Have you decided whether to keep it or not?
> 
> How Dior lamb is compared to Chanel lamb? Is the feeling both as luxurious and less delicate? There's no Dior sale point in my country but I might be able to pay a visit during my summer holiday if it's worth it.


Wait. You ironed the bag?!   I’m simultaneously horrified and enamored with the idea. I have a newis lamb bag that has irritating wrinkles on the bottom corners. I may try steaming them out. Can’t hurt!  Thanks for the inspiration.  

I can go on for days about Dior lamb. It’s heads above (new) Chanel lamb. It’s super silly soft but so durable. I’ve gotten them rained on, bumpes into, sprayed with soda by a dumb dumb bartender and even trampled on (I almost caught a case on that one) and they look new. My older Chanel lamb bags 8+ years perform almost as well. But they aren’t as silky and aren’t as durable. I adore Dior lamb. 


catsinthebag said:


> You _ironed _a Chanel bag?!?!?!  Wow, you are brave!


IKR?   I love this forum.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> I wasn't either being able to get rid of the creases 100% but the difference is noticable, though.
> Here's before and after pics for comparison:


This is amazing. Great job!

Ok. No steam. Possibly no steam. Lol!  I’m going to try this with my small grey flap.

And I love your tote!!!


essiedub said:


> So glad this tote is working out for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes *Sparkletastic* what have you ultimately decided about your ivory Chanel?
> 
> My last recollection is that you are keeping and decided not to dye ...soooo here’s something I came across a while back and the idea intrigued me. Crazy? yet not really..  I think it might just work.  you may just get it to a soft glowy pink that would be more you.


OH MY GOODNESS?! Eye shadow???? Wow! I’m completely impressed. 

Miss Ivory is up for sale. We need to part ways. A ton of people would love her and I just don’t. I expect it will take a while as I bought her without an auth card (I will NEVER do that again). But, she’ll sell eventually.

I’m just not up to projects with bags. I’ll moisturize and buff. But, I’m really at the point where my bags need to come to me pretty much perfect. I’ve done enough settling and bag rehabbing. If I can get a deal preloved and solve whatever issue with a spa visit so that bag looks new - yay. But, otherwise I’ll happlily pay the differential for new or like new. I absolutely wasn’t this way even 12 months ago. But, I’ve learned that I like gorgeous, pristine bags. It is what it is.

I’m still a deal hunter though. That will never die. LOL!

Wait. Let me throw in one exception. If I run across a dirt cheap Hermes Kelly, Chanel or Dior that needs a good bit of rehab and can clearly be brought back, that could be fun. But, the sorta ok bags that need love are dead to me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I am already mentally and physically exhausted from this week. I came home from my alumni event this evening like I was shell shocked. Even though it was a great event, when I came home, I just sat on the sofa for 15 minutes to come to myself. I fake extrovert better than anyone but, my true introvert reserve is on complete empty!!!

Mr. S went with me and given that he’s had a crazy week and is _also_ an introvert that pretends to be an extrovert, he just sat next to me shell shocked too. It was actually kind of funny in retrospect. Both of us plopped on one of the great room sofas staring into the distance. Lol!

Once we could move, we grabbed HUGE mugs of peppermint tea with sinful amounts of honey and lemon and are now splayed out on the bed like mutant starfish just decompressing. Him playing chess online. Me on tPF.

This is a long intro to the fact that I wore my black Proenza Schouler Small Courier tonight because I did quite of bit of networking and glad handing. I always take quiet bags to that kind of thing...

...and she’s gotta go! I’d rather keep the ivory Chanel. Lol!  This isn’t the bag’s issue. She is a great bag that served me so well for four years!!!! But, my collection has moved beyond her if that makes sense. Every bag I have makes me happier and most are more functional.

Again, I have nothing but praise for the bag. I wore her quote a bit and everything looks new from the leather to the hardware. This PS bag has better durability than 70% of my other bags.

But she is too soft in structure. And while I adore chain straps, this one irritates me. I don’t know why.

In any case, bags aren’t children. LOL!  They deserve no loyalty. If they don’t work they need to go. Someone else will treasure this bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



P.S.  We are so exhausted we agreed to punt the V day plans tomorrow and celebrate at home. We’re celebrating our anniversary in a big way next month and going on a long vacation two weeks later. So, we’ll push the romance to then.
I’m just trying to survive this week.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I am already mentally and physically exhausted from this week. I came home from my alumni event this evening like I was shell shocked. Even though it was a great event, when I came home, I just sat on the sofa for 15 minutes to come to myself. I fake extrovert better than anyone but, my true introvert reserve is on complete empty!!!
> 
> Mr. S went with me and given that he’s had a crazy week and is _also_ an introvert that pretends to be an extrovert, he just sat next to me shell shocked too. It was actually kind of funny in retrospect. Both of us plopped on one of the great room sofas staring into the distance. Lol!
> 
> Once we could move, we grabbed HUGE mugs of peppermint tea with sinful amounts of honey and lemon and are now splayed out on the bed like mutant starfish just decompressing. Him playing chess online. Me on tPF.
> 
> This is a long intro to the fact that I wore my black Proenza Schouler Small Courier tonight because I did quite of bit of networking and glad handing. I always take quiet bags to that kind of thing...
> 
> ...and she’s gotta go! I’d rather keep the ivory Chanel. Lol!  This isn’t the bag’s issue. She is a great bag that served me so well for four years!!!! But, my collection has moved beyond her if that makes sense. Every bag I have makes me happier and most are more functional.
> 
> Again, I have nothing but praise for the bag. I wore her quote a bit and everything looks new from the leather to the hardware. This PS bag has better durability than 70% of my other bags.
> 
> But she is too soft in structure. And while I adore chain straps, this one irritates me. I don’t know why.
> 
> In any case, bags aren’t children. LOL!  They deserve no loyalty. If they don’t work they need to go. Someone else will treasure this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341105
> 
> P.S.  We are so exhausted we agreed to punt the V day plans tomorrow and celebrate at home. We’re celebrating our anniversary in a big way next month and going on a long vacation two weeks later. So, we’ll push the romance to then.
> I’m just trying to survive this week.


I really love your story telling style!!  

Your experience with your PS bag reminds me that there are no forever bags.  Our bags serve us well for a period of time and then we may have to give them a rest...


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I am already mentally and physically exhausted from this week. I came home from my alumni event this evening like I was shell shocked. Even though it was a great event, when I came home, I just sat on the sofa for 15 minutes to come to myself. I fake extrovert better than anyone but, my true introvert reserve is on complete empty!!!
> 
> Mr. S went with me and given that he’s had a crazy week and is _also_ an introvert that pretends to be an extrovert, he just sat next to me shell shocked too. It was actually kind of funny in retrospect. Both of us plopped on one of the great room sofas staring into the distance. Lol!
> 
> Once we could move, we grabbed HUGE mugs of peppermint tea with sinful amounts of honey and lemon and are now splayed out on the bed like mutant starfish just decompressing. Him playing chess online. Me on tPF.
> 
> This is a long intro to the fact that I wore my black Proenza Schouler Small Courier tonight because I did quite of bit of networking and glad handing. I always take quiet bags to that kind of thing...
> 
> ...and she’s gotta go! I’d rather keep the ivory Chanel. Lol!  This isn’t the bag’s issue. She is a great bag that served me so well for four years!!!! But, my collection has moved beyond her if that makes sense. Every bag I have makes me happier and most are more functional.
> 
> Again, I have nothing but praise for the bag. I wore her quote a bit and everything looks new from the leather to the hardware. This PS bag has better durability than 70% of my other bags.
> 
> But she is too soft in structure. And while I adore chain straps, this one irritates me. I don’t know why.
> 
> In any case, bags aren’t children. LOL!  They deserve no loyalty. If they don’t work they need to go. Someone else will treasure this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341105
> 
> P.S.  We are so exhausted we agreed to punt the V day plans tomorrow and celebrate at home. We’re celebrating our anniversary in a big way next month and going on a long vacation two weeks later. So, we’ll push the romance to then.
> I’m just trying to survive this week.


Sounds like you made good use of allllll your energies today!
Enjoy the quiet and best of wishes to get through the week - much to look forward to! 

Lovely PS but completely understandable if it doesn't click perfectly - time to let it move on.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait. You ironed the bag?!   I’m simultaneously horrified and enamored with the idea. I have a newis lamb bag that has irritating wrinkles on the bottom corners. I may try steaming them out. Can’t hurt!  Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> I can go on for days about Dior lamb. It’s heads above (new) Chanel lamb. It’s super silly soft but so durable. I’ve gotten them rained on, bumpes into, sprayed with soda by a dumb dumb bartender and even trampled on (I almost caught a case on that one) and they look new. My older Chanel lamb bags 8+ years perform almost as well. But they aren’t as silky and aren’t as durable. I adore Dior lamb.
> IKR?   I love this forum.


Yes agree on the Dior lambskin. It’s silky. It’s soft. It’s resilient. Really impressive.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> This is amazing. Great job!
> 
> Ok. No steam. Possibly no steam. Lol!  I’m going to try this with my small grey flap.
> 
> And I love your tote!!!
> OH MY GOODNESS?! Eye shadow???? Wow! I’m completely impressed.
> 
> Miss Ivory is up for sale. We need to part ways. A ton of people would love her and I just don’t. I expect it will take a while as I bought her without an auth card (I will NEVER do that again). But, she’ll sell eventually.
> 
> I’m just not up to projects with bags. I’ll moisturize and buff. But, I’m really at the point where my bags need to come to me pretty much perfect. I’ve done enough settling and bag rehabbing. If I can get a deal preloved and solve whatever issue with a spa visit so that bag looks new - yay. But, otherwise I’ll happlily pay the differential for new or like new. I absolutely wasn’t this way even 12 months ago. But, I’ve learned that I like gorgeous, pristine bags. It is what it is.
> 
> I’m still a deal hunter though. That will never die. LOL!
> 
> Wait. Let me throw in one exception. If I run across a dirt cheap Hermes Kelly, Chanel or Dior that needs a good bit of rehab and can clearly be brought back, that could be fun. But, the sorta ok bags that need love are dead to me.



Ah well. It’s good that you finally made the decision. Is it really that big of a thing to not have the auth card? One day I am going to try this eyeshadow thing.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Valentine's dear tPFers!! 
my Balenciaga SE Valentine's Day and scarf full of hearts today


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Valentines Day Everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I believe Evelyne comes in Epsom and Clemence. @catsinthebag mentioned Epsom will be lighter than Clemence. I haven’t seen Togo used for Evelyne. Clemence is a hard wearing leather with slouch so the bag will mould to you, it’s not too delicate and actually quite durable in my opinion.
> 
> I forgot to mention there is a newer Evelyne Sellier style that comes in different leathers. I’m not as familiar with that style.


Thank you! This is great information, and will make me look very intelligent when I go to the boutique.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I really love your story telling style!!
> 
> Your experience with your PS bag reminds me that *there are no forever bags*.  Our bags serve us well for a period of time and then we may have to give them a rest...


This is something I definitely need to remember! I often feel guilty when I think about rehoming a bag (or, for that matter, an H scarf). But as @Sparkletastic said, these are "things." They aren't children. If they no longer serve, they need to move on.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Happy Valentine's dear tPFers!!
> my Balenciaga SE Valentine's Day and scarf full of hearts today


Love this outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Valentines Day Everyone!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Happy Valentine's dear tPFers!!
> my Balenciaga SE Valentine's Day and scarf full of hearts today


Looking fabulous ksuromax! Happy Valentine’s Day to you and all our TPF friends!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I am already mentally and physically exhausted from this week. I came home from my alumni event this evening like I was shell shocked. Even though it was a great event, when I came home, I just sat on the sofa for 15 minutes to come to myself. I fake extrovert better than anyone but, my true introvert reserve is on complete empty!!!
> 
> Mr. S went with me and given that he’s had a crazy week and is _also_ an introvert that pretends to be an extrovert, he just sat next to me shell shocked too. It was actually kind of funny in retrospect. Both of us plopped on one of the great room sofas staring into the distance. Lol!
> 
> Once we could move, we grabbed HUGE mugs of peppermint tea with sinful amounts of honey and lemon and are now splayed out on the bed like mutant starfish just decompressing. Him playing chess online. Me on tPF.
> 
> This is a long intro to the fact that I wore my black Proenza Schouler Small Courier tonight because I did quite of bit of networking and glad handing. I always take quiet bags to that kind of thing...
> 
> ...and she’s gotta go! I’d rather keep the ivory Chanel. Lol!  This isn’t the bag’s issue. She is a great bag that served me so well for four years!!!! But, my collection has moved beyond her if that makes sense. Every bag I have makes me happier and most are more functional.
> 
> Again, I have nothing but praise for the bag. I wore her quote a bit and everything looks new from the leather to the hardware. This PS bag has better durability than 70% of my other bags.
> 
> But she is too soft in structure. And while I adore chain straps, this one irritates me. I don’t know why.
> 
> In any case, bags aren’t children. LOL!  They deserve no loyalty. If they don’t work they need to go. Someone else will treasure this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341105
> 
> P.S.  We are so exhausted we agreed to punt the V day plans tomorrow and celebrate at home. We’re celebrating our anniversary in a big way next month and going on a long vacation two weeks later. So, we’ll push the romance to then.
> I’m just trying to survive this week.


This resonates so much! I am an extroverted introvert, or ambivert. It takes a lot out of me to socialize in certain situations. Kudos to you both for going and having a good time! I am more extroverted than my husband, who is incredibly quiet in most social situations. So, it is sometimes a difficult thing to balance because I want to talk to friends and meet people and get to know them when we go to parties, but then he is usually left having a hard time figuring out what to do with himself. He is more comfortable with all of my closest friends but we’re spread across the country and the world now so I don’t see them as much. 

Peppermint tea and no talking sounds like a lovely way to unwind and I will try that sometime! And glad to see you rearranging your fun things based on how you’re feeling. I do that a lot too. And, more often than not, I’d rather stay home!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I really love your story telling style!!
> 
> Your experience with your PS bag reminds me that there are no forever bags.  Our bags serve us well for a period of time and then we may have to give them a rest...


Thanks for the complement on the story telling.

I thinks some people could have forever bags. But, my personality doesn’t lend itself to it. I like variety and some change so my wardrobe stays fresh. My goal is just to buy well so I only part with bags when they have served me - not because I made a silly buying error.


essiedub said:


> Ah well. It’s good that you finally made the decision. Is it really that big of a thing to not have the auth card? One day I am going to try this eyeshadow thing.


People do feel that it’s a big deal. It really doesn’t prove anything because scammers fake them. But, a lot of people don’t know that. I’ve seen tons of posts where people think this proves authenticity or possession gives them some “rights” with Chanel regarding the bag, or it’s needed for ins purposes, etc. None of this is true.  But, even so, people at minimum want the card with the bag. Ideally for resale, the bags come with (in priority order from most to least important) the card, dustbag, box, booklet, ribbon, and flower.

This was one of the first Chanels I ever purchased so, when I bought, I defaulted to how *I* looked at bags. As long as I knew it’s authentic, I was happy to get a decent (not overly great) deal on a fairly hard to find bag. I didn’t “get” how Chanel devotees feel about getting all the things that come with the bags. 

Now that I know I have to buy in a way I don’t care about. My new to me tote came with everything down to the flower. I would have happily gone without all of the extras for one with a lower price. But, on the off chance I ever want to sell, I wanted to get what I need to sell easily. I’m tired of barriers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I like a system with stackable trays. That's how my Wolf system works. I have four trays, each with a different combo of dividers, so that I can organize my earrings, bracelets, pins, and necklaces. The perfect system for a Capricorns!


LOL! On the Capricorn reference. I’m a textbook Sagittarius in personality and outlook EXCEPT when it comes to being flighty as my sign siblings are supposed to be. I’m very driven, organized, detailed, neat and get everywhere early. This debunked the astrology thing to me until I got a friend who ABSOLUTELY and COMPLETELY believes in astrology. I mean to the point where she won’t date or even be friends with people of certain signs because she believes they are incompatible. (She’s a Leo so I was found to be an acceptable friend candidate. LOL!)

Anyway, she “explained” that the reason I have these non Sag characteristics is because I am Capricorn in my moon(?) and my something else. She despises Capricorns but accepts me nonetheless.   Uh...I would be batty if there weren’t a healthy number of Caps running around keeping the world in order. 

Astrology is one of those fun things I put firmly “I dunno but, I doubt it” bucket. I can’t see how it can be true but, I’m surprised when more often than not people do act like their signs. DD is the very picture of an Aries, DS is very much a Cancer and Mr. S is Leo all the way. Maybe there is some pull on the baby in utero based on the moon position at different times of the year??

I’ve wondered about that with Chinese birth years as well. Many things we think of as folklore or superstition have roots in science. We just may not have found the connections just yet.

What do you all think about astrology, Chinese birth years, numerology, other???


----------



## Sparkletastic




----------



## taho

Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4341547


Happy Valentine's to all

I've not bought anything for myself, though I did buy DH 2 things. A blazer and sport jacket from Ted Baker as his gifts this Valentine's. 

Not doing anything tonight as I feel like I've had this cough/cold all week and it's been raining pretty hard.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! On the Capricorn reference. I’m a textbook Sagittarius in personality and outlook EXCEPT when it comes to being flighty as my sign siblings are supposed to be. I’m very driven, organized, detailed, neat and get everywhere early. This debunked the astrology thing to me until I got a friend who ABSOLUTELY and COMPLETELY believes in astrology. I mean to the point where she won’t date or even be friends with people of certain signs because she believes they are incompatible. (She’s a Leo so I was found to be an acceptable friend candidate. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, she “explained” that the reason I have these non Sag characteristics is because I am Capricorn in my moon(?) and my something else. She despises Capricorns but accepts me nonetheless.   Uh...I would be batty if there weren’t a healthy number of Caps running around keeping the world in order.
> 
> Astrology is one of those fun things I put firmly “I dunno but, I doubt it” bucket. I can’t see how it can be true but, I’m surprised when more often than not people do act like their signs. DD is the very picture of an Aries, DS is very much a Cancer and Mr. S is Leo all the way. Maybe there is some pull on the baby in utero based on the moon position at different times of the year??
> 
> I’ve wondered about that with Chinese birth years as well. Many things we think of as folklore or superstition have roots in science. We just may not have found the connections just yet.
> 
> What do you all think about astrology, Chinese birth years, numerology, other???


no matter how hard i tried to pull scientific (read - skeptic) approach to Zodiac, i still see obvious common-ness in certain signs
i'm a scorpio (obviously, see my avatar ) and i am a 100% match of the sign, and i totally don't get on with libra, they are so undecided! 
i think, there are some natural processes that we don't see/know about, but moon definitely must have some influence on humans, but the rest? don't think so
the span of time in chinese horoscope is way too long to be valid for SO MANY people
numerology? donno really...
most of these i read for fun
just yesterday i read that all people have totem animals, and mine is a beaver, and the beaver is 'a home builder, bringing all goodies home', i could not stop laughing!  this is so ME!!!  go, figure!


----------



## ksuromax

taho said:


> Happy Valentine's to all
> 
> I've not bought anything for myself, though I did buy DH 2 things. A blazer and sport jacket from Ted Baker as his gifts this Valentine's.
> 
> Not doing anything tonight as I feel like I've had this cough/cold all week and it's been raining pretty hard.


happy Valentine's!!
we are at home, too
just the four of us, chocolate fountain, strawberries, pineapple, marshmallows and peaches, being with the loved ones is the best way to celebrate!


----------



## Annabel Lee

ksuromax said:


> happy Valentine's!!
> we are at home, too
> just the four of us, chocolate fountain, strawberries, pineapple, marshmallows and peaches, being with the loved ones is the best way to celebrate!



Oh wow, this looks absolutely divine! Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! On the Capricorn reference. I’m a textbook Sagittarius in personality and outlook EXCEPT when it comes to being flighty as my sign siblings are supposed to be. I’m very driven, organized, detailed, neat and get everywhere early. This debunked the astrology thing to me until I got a friend who ABSOLUTELY and COMPLETELY believes in astrology. I mean to the point where she won’t date or even be friends with people of certain signs because she believes they are incompatible. (She’s a Leo so I was found to be an acceptable friend candidate. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, she “explained” that the reason I have these non Sag characteristics is because I am Capricorn in my moon(?) and my something else. She despises Capricorns but accepts me nonetheless.   Uh...I would be batty if there weren’t a healthy number of Caps running around keeping the world in order.
> 
> Astrology is one of those fun things I put firmly “I dunno but, I doubt it” bucket. I can’t see how it can be true but, I’m surprised when more often than not people do act like their signs. DD is the very picture of an Aries, DS is very much a Cancer and Mr. S is Leo all the way. Maybe there is some pull on the baby in utero based on the moon position at different times of the year??
> 
> I’ve wondered about that with Chinese birth years as well. Many things we think of as folklore or superstition have roots in science. We just may not have found the connections just yet.
> 
> What do you all think about astrology, Chinese birth years, numerology, other???


I don't believe in any of that. The Chinese birth years, especially, doesn't make sense - how can everyone born in a certain year have the same traits? I've known twins who were completely different. Twins are proof that astrology doesn't work either. Basically with all of these, the traits are so vague that you'll identify with at least some of them. It's the same as the way mind readers work - they pick things that apply to a lot of people and then read your cues to see if they are on the right track.


----------



## whateve

We're going to DH's heart doctor on Valentine's Day - it seems oddly appropriate! 
We're waiting for a non-rainy day to actually celebrate. We want to drive to a restaurant in another town and that would be better when the weather is nicer.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m still in my new Chanel tote! 

I was reeeaaaally worried about the weight because when I first picked the bag up out of the box but, all is well. I’ve had it fully loaded every time I’ve carried it and I half forget it’s there. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love the slightly aged look of the ruthenium and the little extra touches on the hardware. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So it’s love! And, a great purchase!  I paid more than I thought I was willing to on a black tote but I’m glad I did. As @ksuromax was saying. The bags we crave AND know will be functional are worth every penny!!!


----------



## muchstuff

DH said "Oh BTW Happy Valentine's Day" to which I replied, "Oh yeah, that".  We're not much for celebrating specific days, I always forget what day our anniversary is...


----------



## Sparkletastic

As I mentioned, I’m not hot on the trail of any bags as I’m focused on clothes, shoes and jewelry gaps right now. But! I do hate that I missed getting a bag from Chanel’s 18S season.  I’ve wanted a green bag and the color is adorable. Now they sell over retail and I don’t buy anything over retail. I’d break out into hives.  

This is a photo of a wallet in the color. (Photo from google)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I would have liked a m/l or WOC. I looked at a Jumbo in store but, it was too big for me in this color. It looked like I was smuggling a leprechaun across enemy lines. LOL!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> DH said "Oh BTW Happy Valentine's Day" to which I replied, "Oh yeah, that".  We're not much for celebrating specific days, I always forget what day our anniversary is...


i kept replying to all who told me " Happy V's day, what's the plan for the evening?" today - we live every day as if it's a V's day, we don't have SPECIAL celebration 
if you are happy with your partner EVERY day, you don't need a special day to celebrate once a year


----------



## Chanelandco

Even if this thread is really fast for me to comment , it helps giving a bit if light to the bags In my collection. And that helps a lot against the ´need’ of buying something new.

My yellow bag for this week.
Ferregamo Sofia small. Sorry the lightt is not that great.


----------



## More bags

Chanelandco said:


> Even if this thread is really fast for me to comment , it helps giving a bit if light to the bags In my collection. And that helps a lot against the ´need’ of buying something new.
> 
> My yellow bag for this week.
> Ferregamo Sofia small. Sorry the lightt is not that great.


So pretty!


----------



## Chanelandco

More bags said:


> So pretty!


Thank you dear


----------



## More bags

ipsum said:


> I wasn't either being able to get rid of the creases 100% but the difference is noticable, though.
> Here's before and after pics for comparison:


Great results and a lovely tote!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! On the Capricorn reference. I’m a textbook Sagittarius in personality and outlook EXCEPT when it comes to being flighty as my sign siblings are supposed to be. I’m very driven, organized, detailed, neat and get everywhere early. This debunked the astrology thing to me until I got a friend who ABSOLUTELY and COMPLETELY believes in astrology. I mean to the point where she won’t date or even be friends with people of certain signs because she believes they are incompatible. (She’s a Leo so I was found to be an acceptable friend candidate. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, she “explained” that the reason I have these non Sag characteristics is because I am Capricorn in my moon(?) and my something else. She despises Capricorns but accepts me nonetheless.   Uh...I would be batty if there weren’t a healthy number of Caps running around keeping the world in order.
> 
> Astrology is one of those fun things I put firmly “I dunno but, I doubt it” bucket. I can’t see how it can be true but, I’m surprised when more often than not people do act like their signs. DD is the very picture of an Aries, DS is very much a Cancer and Mr. S is Leo all the way. Maybe there is some pull on the baby in utero based on the moon position at different times of the year??
> 
> I’ve wondered about that with Chinese birth years as well. Many things we think of as folklore or superstition have roots in science. We just may not have found the connections just yet.
> 
> What do you all think about astrology, Chinese birth years, numerology, other???


I like to read both Chinese zodiac and the other kind of astrology (do they have official names??). My boyfriend and I are apparently compatible through astrology, but not through Chinese zodiac LOL. So it's fun to read, but I wouldn't take it to o your friend's extreme! One of my roommates in college had an entire star chart or something made for her when she was born by her mom. Apparently it mapped out her whole life or something! That's too much knowledge for me haha.


Chanelandco said:


> Even if this thread is really fast for me to comment , it helps giving a bit if light to the bags In my collection. And that helps a lot against the ´need’ of buying something new.
> 
> My yellow bag for this week.
> Ferregamo Sofia small. Sorry the lightt is not that great.


This is gorgeous! I've always wanted add a Ferragamo bag. What a lovely yellow color.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Would you ladies be able to help me? I'm not going to buy yet as I'm waiting to see if more colors I will like are coming out, but if nothing is promising in a few months, I may buy at the end of season. But I'm really stuck on the size! 

Is the mini too mini? I feel like mini backpacks have a way of making you look too wide because they're so toy-ishly small, which is why I've resisted the trend all this time. So which size looks less ridiculous?  All honest opinions totally welcome!!


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Would you ladies be able to help me? I'm not going to buy yet as I'm waiting to see if more colors I will like are coming out, but if nothing is promising in a few months, I may buy at the end of season. But I'm really stuck on the size!
> 
> Is the mini too mini? I feel like mini backpacks have a way of making you look too wide because they're so toy-ishly small, which is why I've resisted the trend all this time. So which size looks less ridiculous?  All honest opinions totally welcome!!


Which mini?

I think it depends on the person and bag. I'm not a large person but I look ridiculous with either very large or very small bags. Yet, I've seen bigger people look fine with tiny bags. With a backpack, I think it has a lot to do with how high or low you wear it.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m still in my new Chanel tote!
> 
> I was reeeaaaally worried about the weight because when I first picked the bag up out of the box but, all is well. I’ve had it fully loaded every time I’ve carried it and I half forget it’s there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341661
> 
> I love the slightly aged look of the ruthenium and the little extra touches on the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341662
> 
> So it’s love! And, a great purchase!  I paid more than I thought I was willing to on a black tote but I’m glad I did. As @ksuromax was saying. The bags we crave AND know will be functional are worth every penny!!!



I feel the same way about my Chanel tote! It was way more than I wanted to spend, but I use it all the time and for some reason, _it never feels heavy!_ I don’t know what it is — maybe that the straps are the perfect width and drop, IDK — but I’ve had it since May of last year and it still surprises me how comfortable it is. I’m so glad you love yours!


----------



## catsinthebag

muchstuff said:


> DH said "Oh BTW Happy Valentine's Day" to which I replied, "Oh yeah, that".  We're not much for celebrating specific days, I always forget what day our anniversary is...



Lol, we don’t celebrate Valentine’s Day either. We’ve both been sick with colds this week so it’s just as well! We remember our anniversary but don’t usually do anything big to celebrate. For our 20th a couple of years ago, we got a couple of high-end gifts — a Tiffany ring for me, an Omega watch for him — but usually we just make a point of spending the day together.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I feel the same way about my Chanel tote! It was way more than I wanted to spend, but I use it all the time and for some reason, _it never feels heavy!_ I don’t know what it is — maybe that the straps are the perfect width and drop, IDK — but I’ve had it since May of last year and it still surprises me how comfortable it is. I’m so glad you love yours!


Yay! Bag cousins!! 

It has to be something about how bags are constructed along with the weight. I had a Prada shoulder bag that was medium sized - not particularly big at all - and it made my shoulder and back ache.  I loved it but had to sell after only owning it about a month. Even my daughter couldn’t wear it without pain. I’ve never had that problem with a bag before or since.


----------



## muchstuff

catsinthebag said:


> Lol, we don’t celebrate Valentine’s Day either. We’ve both been sick with colds this week so it’s just as well! We remember our anniversary but don’t usually do anything big to celebrate. For our 20th a couple of years ago, we got a couple of high-end gifts — a Tiffany ring for me, an Omega watch for him — but usually we just make a point of spending the day together.


Hope you're both feeling better!


----------



## catsinthebag

muchstuff said:


> Hope you're both feeling better!



Thank you! It feels like half of Boston is sick right now. I’m on the mend, and then got in an Uber today and the driver kept coughing. I felt like, “Noooooooo!”


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! Bag cousins!!
> 
> It has to be something about how bags are constructed along with the weight. I had a Prada shoulder bag that was medium sized - not particularly big at all - and it made my shoulder and back ache.  I loved it but had to sell after only owning it about a month. Even my daughter couldn’t wear it without pain. I’ve never had that problem with a bag before or since.



I think you’re right. These Chanel totes are very well designed and constructed. In addition to everything else, it’s one of the only shoulder totes I’ve owned where one strap doesn’t fall off my shoulder. They did something right with this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you! It feels like half of Boston is sick right now. I’m on the mend, and then got in an Uber today and the driver kept coughing. I felt like, “Noooooooo!”


Hopefully you can only get it once!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> DH said "Oh BTW Happy Valentine's Day" to which I replied, "Oh yeah, that".  We're not much for celebrating specific days, I always forget what day our anniversary is...


We always forget our anniversary too! Usually a few days after it has passed, I remember.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> We always forget our anniversary too! Usually a few days after it has passed, I remember.


And I thought I was the only one!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m still in my new Chanel tote!
> 
> I was reeeaaaally worried about the weight because when I first picked the bag up out of the box but, all is well. I’ve had it fully loaded every time I’ve carried it and I half forget it’s there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341661
> 
> I love the slightly aged look of the ruthenium and the little extra touches on the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341662
> 
> So it’s love! And, a great purchase!  I paid more than I thought I was willing to on a black tote but I’m glad I did. As @ksuromax was saying. The bags we crave AND know will be functional are worth every penny!!!



That photograph is fabulous..captures the glow. You can see the softness of the caviar. Beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> We always forget our anniversary too! Usually a few days after it has passed, I remember.


I think different people remember different dates for different reasons. I’d never forget my anniversary.  But, I can only get to the month and year of my college or grad school graduations. And, you could hold a gun to my head and I can’t tell you the year my father died.

I love celebrating. So I get yearly reminders of bdays and anniversaries. I’m glad to have my degrees but who cares when commencement was??? The date does nothing for me. So while I cherish the culminating event in some tiny way, the “owning” of the degrees is more important than the dates. And, I was a Daddy’s girl. I don’t ever like to think of him being gone. So, my brain refuses remember the date. 

I also find it fascinating how different cultures treat holidays and life moments. I have a friend who’s father is gone. He’sl buried in his birth state which is 8 hours by car from her. Twice a year on her father’s birthday and Memorial Day, her mom along with the kids and their spouses all drive down to visit the grave, stay literally just one night to rest and drive back. In contrast, I’ve never visited my father’s grave (and he wouldn’t have wanted me to) and I lived in the same city as it’s location on and off for 15 years ish 

Or, to get away from the morbid, some people really go all out to celebrate milestones like kindergarten graduation. I can’t think of much that felt like more of a waste of time when my kids were little. I like to celebrate and throw a party but, Kg graduation??? My kids’ school even put them in caps and gowns that were as pricy as college versions.  I was the only mom bewildered as to why this mattered.  Everyone else was crying like their kids were going off to war. 

Now....college graduations? I acted like a complete kooky joy filled idiot. But, kindergarten and grade school graduations ? C’mon.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I think different people remember different dates for different reasons. I’d never forget my anniversary.  But, I can only get to the month and year of my college or grad school graduations. And, you could hold a gun to my head and I can’t tell you the year my father died.
> 
> I love celebrating. So I get yearly reminders of bdays and anniversaries. I’m glad to have my degrees but who cares when commencement was??? The date does nothing for me. So while I cherish the culminating event in some tiny way, the “owning” of the degrees is more important than the dates. And, I was a Daddy’s girl. I don’t ever like to think of him being gone. So, my brain refuses remember the date.
> 
> I also find it fascinating how different cultures treat holidays and life moments. I have a friend who’s father is gone. He’sl buried in his birth state which is 8 hours by car from her. Twice a year on her father’s birthday and Memorial Day, her mom along with the kids and their spouses all drive down to visit the grave, stay literally just one night to rest and drive back. In contrast, I’ve never visited my father’s grave (and he wouldn’t have wanted me to) and I lived in the same city as it’s location on and off for 15 years ish
> 
> Or, to get away from the morbid, some people really go all out to celebrate milestones like kindergarten graduation. I can’t think of much that felt like more of a waste of time when my kids were little. I like to celebrate and throw a party but, Kg graduation??? My kids’ school even put them in caps and gowns that were as pricy as college versions.  I was the only mom bewildered as to why this mattered.  Everyone else was crying like their kids were going off to war.
> 
> Now....college graduations? I acted like a complete kooky joy filled idiot. But, kindergarten and grade school graduations ? C’mon.


I think if we had had a big wedding that was planned for a long time, the date would be easier to remember. We just went to Las Vegas to get married. Many times I've had to pull out the marriage certificate to look at the date. It just won't stick in my head. I can't remember my daughter's wedding anniversary either, probably because we weren't there. They just told us by text afterwards. They got married at the courthouse without much of a ceremony.

I don't remember the years of my parent's deaths. I remember the day of the year of my mom's because it was on Halloween. I have no desire to visit their memorial. They aren't there. I always think of them especially around their birthdays, which I always remember.

I remember my son's 6th grade graduation fondly. They had each kid do a little bit to music that signified their personality. My son was the shyest kid in class. I can't remember exactly what he did or said, but what was amazing was that he did it. Normally he wouldn't do any kind of performance in front of an audience. Everyone laughed and clapped wildly. I think he even enjoyed himself.

I hated their high school graduations and my daughter's law school graduation. They were just so boring! The only thing that was great after the last one was knowing that we wouldn't have to go to any more graduations!


----------



## dcooney4

Chanelandco said:


> Even if this thread is really fast for me to comment , it helps giving a bit if light to the bags In my collection. And that helps a lot against the ´need’ of buying something new.
> 
> My yellow bag for this week.
> Ferregamo Sofia small. Sorry the lightt is not that great.


Very Pretty!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! On the Capricorn reference. I’m a textbook Sagittarius in personality and outlook EXCEPT when it comes to being flighty as my sign siblings are supposed to be. I’m very driven, organized, detailed, neat and get everywhere early. This debunked the astrology thing to me until I got a friend who ABSOLUTELY and COMPLETELY believes in astrology. I mean to the point where she won’t date or even be friends with people of certain signs because she believes they are incompatible. (She’s a Leo so I was found to be an acceptable friend candidate. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, she “explained” that the reason I have these non Sag characteristics is because I am Capricorn in my moon(?) and my something else. She despises Capricorns but accepts me nonetheless.   Uh...I would be batty if there weren’t a healthy number of Caps running around keeping the world in order.
> 
> Astrology is one of those fun things I put firmly “I dunno but, I doubt it” bucket. I can’t see how it can be true but, I’m surprised when more often than not people do act like their signs. DD is the very picture of an Aries, DS is very much a Cancer and Mr. S is Leo all the way. Maybe there is some pull on the baby in utero based on the moon position at different times of the year??
> 
> I’ve wondered about that with Chinese birth years as well. Many things we think of as folklore or superstition have roots in science. We just may not have found the connections just yet.
> 
> What do you all think about astrology, Chinese birth years, numerology, other???


This makes me smile because my best girlfriends from high school are very into astrology. We’ve all been placed into our appropriate signs based on our personalities, even if it’s a neighboring sign when your personality matches that one more closely and your birthday isn’t too far away. I should be a Virgo but we all agree that I’m a Leo. My husband should be a Gemini but instead he is a Cancer. And they talk about how baby will be an Aries and I should get ready for that because Aries can be fiery and aggressive. But, the baby will be born in the year of the Earth Pig, which sounds cute and less intimidating. I know nothing about it though!

Isn’t it funny how the exceptions to personality can always be explained away by something with these things?


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> happy Valentine's!!
> we are at home, too
> just the four of us, chocolate fountain, strawberries, pineapple, marshmallows and peaches, being with the loved ones is the best way to celebrate!



What a spread!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> We're going to DH's heart doctor on Valentine's Day - it seems oddly appropriate!
> We're waiting for a non-rainy day to actually celebrate. We want to drive to a restaurant in another town and that would be better when the weather is nicer.


I hope everything is okay and it’s just a routine visit!


----------



## ipsum

Thank you for your kind words @Cookiefiend , @More bags , @catsinthebag @Sparkletastic (and sorry if I’ve missed someone. I’m not as active as during Christmas holiday and this thread is moving forward in rocket speed). I’m really happy I dared to choose lovely lamb instead of caviar and I’m grateful of all advice I got to make this choice.

@essiedub @Sparkletastic
Thanks for your insight about Dior lamb. I’ll pay a visit in summer when I travel abroad. There’s none where I live.



Sparkletastic said:


> This is amazing. Great job!
> Ok. No steam. Possibly no steam. Lol!  I’m going to try this with my small grey flap.


If your bag has puffy quilts, then I wouldn't advice to iron it because ironing will flatten the quilts at some extend. Good luck with selling Miss Ivory! Your caviar tote looks so beautiful and versatile. You found the perfect tote. Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> What a spread!!!


thank you  
actually it's all last minute arrangement


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope everything is okay and it’s just a routine visit!


Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.


Glad to hear it's a small procedure...there's always something, isn't there?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Glad to hear it's a small procedure...there's always something, isn't there?


It sure seems that way!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.


Sending best wishes for a quick procedure and a full recovery!


----------



## hyungakim

Sparkletastic said:


> *COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE! *
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week you can show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2018) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
> 
> Week of
> Feb. 3: Red (including burgundy_)_
> Feb. 10: Orange & Yellow
> Feb.17: Green
> Feb. 24: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 3: Violet (including purple & pink)
> Mar. 10: Black
> Mar. 17: Gray
> Mar 24: White & Cream
> Mar. 31: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 7: Metallic
> Apr. 14: Jeweled and all other embellished
> Apr. 21: Multicolored
> 
> _Two handy ways to find past photos:_
> 
> _1) Go back to the old years’ shopping your closet threads and search through posts to find yours:_
> 
> _• 2016 thread color week photos start with post #3569
> • 2017 thread color week photos start with post #4476
> • 2018 thread color week photos start with post #3237_
> 
> _2) Do a search using the forum’s search function. Click on the looking glass in the upper right hand corner. It will bring up a search box. Enter your search terms for a bag or for a phrase posted by you with your user name and it will pull up entries that match._


 I wish im rich enough for this resolutions


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.



I hope that it goes well and recovery is smooth!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.


I hope he gets a good report.


----------



## muchstuff

I know this isn't exactly on topic but I figured since I saw the bag here first it's @bellarusa 's fault that I bought it . The Bandit has arrived, lovely bag, especially for the price point...now I'm curious about the smaller size, did I read somewhere that someone wasn't happy with the strap drop on the smaller one? Here's my new baby...


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I know this isn't exactly on topic but I figured since I saw the bag here first it's @bellarusa 's fault that I bought it . The Bandit has arrived, lovely bag, especially for the price point...now I'm curious about the smaller size, did I read somewhere that someone wasn't happy with the strap drop on the smaller one? Here's my new baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343000



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.


Best of health to your DH!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Gorgeous bag!!


Thanks, I'm quite pleased with it!


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> High five, yes, I’m Canadian! Surviving/thriving in deep winter, brrrrr.



I saw something on a reddit about people petition to sell Montana to Canada. Have you seen that? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] The comments are hilarious.


----------



## whateve

vink said:


> I saw something on a reddit about people petition to sell Montana to Canada. Have you seen that? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] The comments are hilarious.


We don't want to get rid of Montana. North Dakota, maybe, if it wasn't for the oil. No one wants to live there.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> We don't want to get rid of Montana. North Dakota, maybe, if it wasn't for the oil. No one wants to live there.


Montana's cool, we'll take Montana ...


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.



Fingers crossed for everything to go well!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> We don't want to get rid of Montana. North Dakota, maybe, if it wasn't for the oil. No one wants to live there.





muchstuff said:


> Montana's cool, we'll take Montana ...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## whateve

Thank you everyone for your well wishes! DH is getting an implantable defibrillator. It's supposed to be a simple procedure. The doctor says he could get an irregular heart beat and not know it. This will correct that if it happens so it's a good thing.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! DH is getting an implantable defibrillator. It's supposed to be a simple procedure. The doctor says he could get an irregular heart beat and not know it. This will correct that if it happens so it's a good thing.



Hoping all is well with your DH!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! DH is getting an implantable defibrillator. It's supposed to be a simple procedure. The doctor says he could get an irregular heart beat and not know it. This will correct that if it happens so it's a good thing.


I hope he is all right and has a speedy recovery!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! DH is getting an implantable defibrillator. It's supposed to be a simple procedure. The doctor says he could get an irregular heart beat and not know it. This will correct that if it happens so it's a good thing.


Wishing him a speedy recovery and a bit of relaxing time for you after all that stress.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't own any green bags ,but I am looking forward to seeing yours tomorrow.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ladies I can’t keep up! 
I lurk and like 

In the meantime, here are some pictures of my Coco from her gallivanting on my Valentine’s getaway  Plus pictures of the hotel and grounds.

And a picture of the frangipani and Lily of the Valley candle Mr Dawn and I made, which we gave to my parents. They love it!


----------



## iqaganda

Even though I am not on a purse ban, I will make sure that I rotate my bags weekly this 2019. In the previous years, I tend to stick to one bag until I see some problem / wear out of it which is not good for the bag. 

Also, I want to take them out evenly so that they won't be stucked in their dust bag for a long time to at least give them some air.


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies I can’t keep up!
> I lurk and like
> 
> In the meantime, here are some pictures of my Coco from her gallivanting on my Valentine’s getaway  Plus pictures of the hotel and grounds.
> 
> And a picture of the frangipani and Lily of the Valley candle Mr Dawn and I made, which we gave to my parents. They love it!



What a lovely place and a lovely bag! Hope you’re enjoying your getaway!!

(I’ve also not been posting a lot, just so hectic at work!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> What a lovely place and a lovely bag! Hope you’re enjoying your getaway!!
> 
> (I’ve also not been posting a lot, just so hectic at work!)


Thank you!


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! DH is getting an implantable defibrillator. It's supposed to be a simple procedure. The doctor says he could get an irregular heart beat and not know it. This will correct that if it happens so it's a good thing.


Nothing quite so stressful as the lead up to procedures - but this sounds like a manageable process that will support your DH's health. Hoping for the very best for you both!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> Thank you for your kind words @Cookiefiend , @More bags , @catsinthebag @Sparkletastic (and sorry if I’ve missed someone. I’m not as active as during Christmas holiday and this thread is moving forward in rocket speed). I’m really happy I dared to choose lovely lamb instead of caviar and I’m grateful of all advice I got to make this choice.
> 
> @essiedub @Sparkletastic
> Thanks for your insight about Dior lamb. I’ll pay a visit in summer when I travel abroad. There’s none where I live.
> 
> 
> If your bag has puffy quilts, then I wouldn't advice to iron it because ironing will flatten the quilts at some extend. Good luck with selling Miss Ivory! Your caviar tote looks so beautiful and versatile. You found the perfect tote. Congrats!


The quilts are puffy but, the creases are in the bottom corner quilts which are relatively flat. I’ll check back with results. 


whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.


I’m sorry that he has to have the procedure. But, I’m so glad it’s not serious. How are you doing with this?  It’s hard worrying about our spouses. Are you doing, ok? 


hyungakim said:


> I wish im rich enough for this resolutions


I’m not sure what you mean. We do love seeing all bags. 


vink said:


> I saw something on a reddit about people petition to sell Montana to Canada. Have you seen that? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] The comments are hilarious.


Yes!!!!  I saw it and the comments are too funny!   I’m willing to throw in North Dakota and Wyoming if we can get a few shipments of decent maple syrup down here in Texas.


----------



## lynne_ross

I just read some of the reddit Montana discussion - hilarious! 

DH is away for a week so hoping to get at least one bag for sale posted and to do my first cut through my jewelry. Might be optimist...


----------



## Sparkletastic

I sold an area rug yesterday. The husband was buying it as a surprise for his wife. So sweet! 

It’s sooo unseasonably cold here!  I’m all bundled up like this guy. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I’m still in my tote. LOL!!  I can’t believe I like this bag this much!!! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I’ll change our of her tonight though as Mr. S and I are going out tonight. We’re exchanging V day presents today too. I’m excited!  He is going to be shocked at what I got him.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! DH is getting an implantable defibrillator. It's supposed to be a simple procedure. The doctor says he could get an irregular heart beat and not know it. This will correct that if it happens so it's a good thing.


Prayers and fingers crossed!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> The quilts are puffy but, the creases are in the bottom corner quilts which are relatively flat. I’ll check back with results.
> I’m sorry that he has to have the procedure. But, I’m so glad it’s not serious. How are you doing with this?  It’s hard worrying about our spouses. Are you doing, ok?
> I’m not sure what you mean. We do love seeing all bags.
> Yes!!!!  I saw it and the comments are too funny!   I’m willing to throw in North Dakota and Wyoming if we can get a few shipments of decent maple syrup down here in Texas.


Thanks for your concern! I'm doing okay. It would be better if we didn't have to deal with this! But it is a lot better than it was when he had his heart attack. Funny, how I was shocked when the doctor said he needed the procedure. We thought he was doing well. It was scary this morning when he was dizzy. We didn't know if it was anything to worry about or not. I think I'll feel better once the procedure is done. The worst thing is the feeling that just when you stop worrying, something terrible could happen.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I sold an area rug yesterday. The husband was buying it as a surprise for his wife. So sweet!
> 
> It’s sooo unseasonably cold here!  I’m all bundled up like this guy.
> View attachment 4343698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still in my tote. LOL!!  I can’t believe I like this bag this much!!!
> View attachment 4343697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll change our of her tonight though as Mr. S and I are going out tonight. We’re exchanging V day presents today too. I’m excited!  He is going to be shocked at what I got him.


Have a good time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Thanks for your concern! I'm doing okay. It would be better if we didn't have to deal with this! But it is a lot better than it was when he had his heart attack. Funny, how I was shocked when the doctor said he needed the procedure. We thought he was doing well. It was scary this morning when he was dizzy. We didn't know if it was anything to worry about or not. I think I'll feel better once the procedure is done. The worst thing is the feeling that just when you stop worrying, something terrible could happen.


 I completely understand. 
Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> What do you all think about astrology, Chinese birth years, numerology, other???


I don't really believe in it, but it is interesting that I'm a Capricon right down to my core! What's that all about??? And DH is very much an Aries, but he also doesn't take any stock in astrology. In fact, if the subject comes up in a party setting, he's quite fond of saying "I don't believe in astrology, but of course I'm an Aries, and Aries don't believe in astrology." Then he sits back and watches people look at him with a puzzled expression on their faces!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> We're going to DH's heart doctor on Valentine's Day - it seems oddly appropriate!
> We're waiting for a non-rainy day to actually celebrate. We want to drive to a restaurant in another town and that would be better when the weather is nicer.


I hope the news from his cardiologist is good!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I know this isn't exactly on topic but I figured since I saw the bag here first it's @bellarusa 's fault that I bought it . The Bandit has arrived, lovely bag, especially for the price point...now I'm curious about the smaller size, did I read somewhere that someone wasn't happy with the strap drop on the smaller one? Here's my new baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343000


Beautiful bag!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks!


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> Thanks for your concern! I'm doing okay. It would be better if we didn't have to deal with this! But it is a lot better than it was when he had his heart attack. Funny, how I was shocked when the doctor said he needed the procedure. We thought he was doing well. It was scary this morning when he was dizzy. We didn't know if it was anything to worry about or not. I think I'll feel better once the procedure is done. *The worst thing is the feeling that just when you stop worrying, something terrible could happen.*




Yes, that is the worst feeling. You must be so stressed! How long ago was the heart attack? 

It’s great that the doctor found this and that DH will have this procedure done _before_ it becomes a problem. .


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies I can’t keep up!
> I lurk and like
> 
> In the meantime, here are some pictures of my Coco from her gallivanting on my Valentine’s getaway  Plus pictures of the hotel and grounds.
> 
> And a picture of the frangipani and Lily of the Valley candle Mr Dawn and I made, which we gave to my parents. They love it!


Beautiful views with Sweetie! I hope you had a good getaway and your parents love the candle!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Thanks for your concern! I'm doing okay. It would be better if we didn't have to deal with this! But it is a lot better than it was when he had his heart attack. Funny, how I was shocked when the doctor said he needed the procedure. We thought he was doing well. It was scary this morning when he was dizzy. We didn't know if it was anything to worry about or not. I think I'll feel better once the procedure is done. The worst thing is the feeling that just when you stop worrying, something terrible could happen.


Whateve, I hope this procedure does all it needs to and DH does well from here forward.


----------



## muchstuff

BV and Bal. Keeping the absinthe BV and the olive Bal Day bag, selling the olive Shopper tote in my current closet clean out...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> Thanks for your concern! I'm doing okay. It would be better if we didn't have to deal with this! But it is a lot better than it was when he had his heart attack. Funny, how I was shocked when the doctor said he needed the procedure. We thought he was doing well. It was scary this morning when he was dizzy. We didn't know if it was anything to worry about or not. I think I'll feel better once the procedure is done. The worst thing is the feeling that just when you stop worrying, something terrible could happen.


Best wishes to you and your hubs


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, that is the worst feeling. You must be so stressed! How long ago was the heart attack?
> 
> It’s great that the doctor found this and that DH will have this procedure done _before_ it becomes a problem. .


Thanks! I hope it gets scheduled soon so it will be behind us. He had the heart attack in August. It took us completely by surprise. We didn't have an inkling he was at risk.


----------



## msd_bags

I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Whateve, I hope this procedure does all it needs to and DH does well from here forward.



Thank you!! 



whateve said:


> Thanks! I hope it gets scheduled soon so it will be behind us. He had the heart attack in August. It took us completely by surprise. We didn't have an inkling he was at risk.



That’s very scary. Best wishes to you, Mr Whateve and the family. 



msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186



You look great. The shoes look elegant with the all black outfit and the Alma is timeless


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> BV and Bal. Keeping the absinthe BV and the olive Bal Day bag, selling the olive Shopper tote in my current closet clean out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344120
> View attachment 4344121
> View attachment 4344122


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


You look lovely. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


You look lovely. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> Thanks! I hope it gets scheduled soon so it will be behind us. He had the heart attack in August. It took us completely by surprise. We didn't have an inkling he was at risk.



How scary. I hope the procedure goes well and you can, as you said, put it behind you.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


I’m so glad you are wearing this purse again. I love it. 

Your outfit is wonderful including your shoes!  But, I also thing white sneakers would have been adorable as well. Wearing sneakers with a dress elevates the sneakers and is a very cute casual look.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> BV and Bal. Keeping the absinthe BV and the olive Bal Day bag, selling the olive Shopper tote in my current closet clean out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344120
> View attachment 4344121
> View attachment 4344122


Great green bags!



msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


Fabulous outfit and gorgeous bag! You look lovely!


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


Outfit looks great. I love wearing sneakers with dresses, especially when travelling since I end walking so much.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## bellarusa

muchstuff said:


> I know this isn't exactly on topic but I figured since I saw the bag here first it's @bellarusa 's fault that I bought it . The Bandit has arrived, lovely bag, especially for the price point...now I'm curious about the smaller size, did I read somewhere that someone wasn't happy with the strap drop on the smaller one? Here's my new baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343000


----------



## bellarusa

And here is my green BV bag and the current laptop.  Coincidentally the laptop died on Friday so hopefully this expedites the arrival of the new lighter smaller laptop?  A girl can dream, right?


----------



## muchstuff

bellarusa said:


> And here is my green BV bag and the current laptop.  Coincidentally the laptop died on Friday so hopefully this expedites the arrival of the new lighter smaller laptop?  A girl can dream, right?
> View attachment 4344485


Gorgeous green!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.


Stunning choices! These are beautiful H greens. Your twilly selections go great with the bags! Which leather is your Bambou Kelly?


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> And here is my green BV bag and the current laptop.  Coincidentally the laptop died on Friday so hopefully this expedites the arrival of the new lighter smaller laptop?  A girl can dream, right?
> View attachment 4344485


A great looking BV tote. Cheers to the incoming lighter and smaller laptop!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thank you! The doctor wasn't happy with his progress and wants to do a small procedure. So it wasn't great news, but there should be nothing to worry about.


I hope it all goes smoothly. Cardiology stuff is scary, even if the procedure is "small." Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## ksuromax

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.


Such a lovely green on your Kelly! very happy colour!  


bellarusa said:


> And here is my green BV bag and the current laptop.  Coincidentally the laptop died on Friday so hopefully this expedites the arrival of the new lighter smaller laptop?  A girl can dream, right?
> View attachment 4344485


----------



## ElainePG

iqaganda said:


> Even though I am not on a purse ban, I will make sure that I rotate my bags weekly this 2019. In the previous years, I tend to stick to one bag until I see some problem / wear out of it which is not good for the bag.
> 
> Also, I want to take them out evenly so that they won't be stucked in their dust bag for a long time to at least give them some air.


These are great goals for 2019. "Airing" bags is good... it makes them feel loved!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thanks! I hope it gets scheduled soon so it will be behind us. He had the heart attack in August. It took us completely by surprise. We didn't have an inkling he was at risk.


Oh, how frightening that must have been. A lot of pressure on BOTH of you. I hope you're able to take good care of yourself, while you take good care of him.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


I think your flats look beautiful with the dress (and I wouldn't have worn white sneakers, FWIW). If they are the silver TB ones, I'm your twin!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so glad you are wearing this purse again. I love it.
> 
> Your outfit is wonderful including your shoes!  But, I also thing white sneakers would have been adorable as well. Wearing sneakers with a dress elevates the sneakers and is a very cute casual look.


Hmmm. I just posted the exact opposite!  

I guess I'm just not behind the "sneakers as fashion" look. I wear them with jeans, of course, and I elevate the look of the jeans with a cute sweater or jacket and pretty jewelry. But I don't go in the opposite direction, pulling the sneakers away from the jeans and wearing them with dresses. 

I know the fashion blogs (and runways) show it this way. It just looks strange to me. Like the top and the bottom belong to two different women.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.


Your Kelly bags are both insanely gorgeous. Such beautiful greens. And I'm fascinated to hear that a Kelly can take so much abuse and still look great! Though I'm so sorry to hear about your broken arm.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Stunning choices! These are beautiful H greens. Your twilly selections go great with the bags! Which leather is your Bambou Kelly?


Thanks! The bambou is Clemence and the malachite is Togo. Though I honestly have no idea how people tell the difference between these two leathers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.


The color of that Kelly is gorgeous!!!  


bellarusa said:


> And here is my green BV bag and the current laptop.  Coincidentally the laptop died on Friday so hopefully this expedites the arrival of the new lighter smaller laptop?  A girl can dream, right?
> View attachment 4344485


I looked at this BV tote in black. It’s such a great bag!!! I didn’t know it came in green. 


ElainePG said:


> Hmmm. I just posted the exact opposite!
> 
> I guess I'm just not behind the "sneakers as fashion" look. I wear them with jeans, of course, and I elevate the look of the jeans with a cute sweater or jacket and pretty jewelry. But I don't go in the opposite direction, pulling the sneakers away from the jeans and wearing them with dresses.
> 
> I know the fashion blogs (and runways) show it this way. It just looks strange to me. Like the top and the bottom belong to two different women.


I get it. It took me a while to warm up to the look as well. You know I greatly prefer to be in a dress all the time. And, if I was going to wear flat shoes, it was in warm weather and the shoe was a sandal. (Can’t recall a time I wore flat shoes with a dress in cold weather - always high heeled boots or heels.) 

But, as styles have shifted and I saw some really cute dress / sneaker combos I started to like the look. For me, I don’t like the very heavy / boxy stark white sneaker or a very athletic looking sneaker with dresses. I like dresses with sneakers that have feminine lines and look more like a cousin of a ballet flat - even if it is white. It’s a cute going to the mall / zoo / errand running / casual gathering look. 

I’m still warming up to jeans. Lol! I almost always “elevate” those with heels and a cute top. I do, however, have 2 pair I wear with sneakers for full day errand running when it’s chilly.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> The color of that Kelly is gorgeous!!!
> I looked at this BV tote in black. It’s such a great bag!!! I didn’t know it came in green.
> I get it. It took me a while to warm up to the look as well. You know I greatly prefer to be in a dress all the time. And, if I was going to wear flat shoes, it was in warm weather and the shoe was a sandal. (Can’t recall a time I wore flat shoes with a dress in cold weather - always high heeled boots or heels.)
> 
> But, as styles have shifted and I saw some really cute dress / sneaker combos I started to like the look. For me, I don’t like the very heavy / boxy stark white sneaker or a very athletic looking sneaker with dresses. *I like dresses with sneakers that have feminine lines and look more like a cousin of a ballet flat - even if it is white. *It’s a cute going to the mall / zoo / errand running / casual gathering look.
> 
> I’m still warming up to jeans. Lol! I almost always “elevate” those with heels and a cute top. I do, however, have 2 pair I wear with sneakers for full day errand running when it’s chilly.



Oh, yes, that makes a lot of sense. I thought you were talking about the "athletic, playing volleyball" type of sneaker. I guess I don't know what these sneakers with feminine lines look like????? Do they have laces, or are they slip ons? Are they something worn in warm weather, like in place of sandals or flats?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mr. S. and I had fun celebrating V day last night.  We were both still tired from a busy week. So, we went to a yummy romantic dinner and then skipped the going dancing. That’s not like us. Being introverts, the struggle sometimes is to get _out_ of the nest. Lol! But, once we’re out, we’re usually happy to keep going.

Not last night.  We ended the evening snug at home in our jammies happily eating Nutella & vanilla wafers straight from the jar and box while watching Star Trek Deep Space Nine. Don’t hate us because we’re living such a glamorous life. 

In any case, we exchanged presents. I bought him the LV watch he’s wanted for a while.  I had to hunt for it because it’s a few years old and all he had was a google image - not a name, model #... nothing. After much searching and calling, I finally found one like new across the pond in London.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I still don’t “get” the love for watches but they make him happy. 

I mentioned to you ladies that I’ve been rebuilding my “everyday” jewelry collection in wg and diamonds. I’ve sold off all but 3 colored stone pieces. And, I sold or gave away all my less expensive / less interesting all metal (non stone) pieces and bought a few more to fill some gaps.  So, I’m happy with the “statement” / super expensive part of my collection. And, I’m happy with my gold (wg or yg) non stone part. I also kept a few sentimental pieces.

But, the “everyday” is what I’m working on.  I want 3 sets each of earrings, necklaces, bracelets and right hand rings that I can mix and match - all wg and diamonds. It’s been slow going because I want exactly the right pieces and all of them have to coordinate though they won’t all match. I’m about 1/2 of the way done - 1pr earrings, 1 bracelet, 3 necklaces, 1rhr.

But, to aid me in my quest, he got me the diamond bracelet I had up next on my wish list!  It’s gorgeous!  I didn’t recall it being as long as it is.  So, I’m dropping it back off with the jeweler to have the extra links turned into earrings. When they’re all back, I’ll share a picture.  It’s like I got a surprise 2fer. Lol!

DD gave me a wonderful set of presents for V day
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
DS gave me a Hulu subscription.   Guys are hilarious. I’ll have to be his personal shopper when he falls in love so his beloved doesn’t throttle him when he gets her an electric toothbrush for her birthday


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> BV and Bal. Keeping the absinthe BV and the olive Bal Day bag, selling the olive Shopper tote in my current closet clean out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344120
> View attachment 4344121
> View attachment 4344122


[emoji173]️


msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


Very cute! I think wearing the sneakers would have been a cute look too! 



lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.


Be still my heart! Both are gorgeous!


bellarusa said:


> And here is my green BV bag and the current laptop.  Coincidentally the laptop died on Friday so hopefully this expedites the arrival of the new lighter smaller laptop?  A girl can dream, right?
> View attachment 4344485


I hope so!
This is a very pretty green! 

@whateve - sending my best wishes for you and your DH. [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Hmmm. I just posted the exact opposite!
> 
> I guess I'm just not behind the "sneakers as fashion" look. I wear them with jeans, of course, and I elevate the look of the jeans with a cute sweater or jacket and pretty jewelry. But I don't go in the opposite direction, pulling the sneakers away from the jeans and wearing them with dresses.
> 
> I know the fashion blogs (and runways) show it this way. It just looks strange to me. Like the top and the bottom belong to two different women.



I think it depends on the dress - I wouldn’t wear sneaks with a ‘dressy’ dress [emoji38], but I would with a casual, fun dress. I wear them with fun summery skirts too - pretty much anything I would wear sandals with.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Your Kelly bags are both insanely gorgeous. Such beautiful greens. And I'm fascinated to hear that a Kelly can take so much abuse and still look great! Though I'm so sorry to hear about your broken arm.


Thanks - it serves me right since I fell on my arm since my other arm was lifting the bag away from the snow. My DH immediately took my bag from me and then let me get on my own. He felt awful later when I went to the ER since he was more concerned about bag. I should have just fallen on it instead!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S. and I had fun celebrating V day last night.  We were both still tired from a busy week. So, we went to a yummy romantic dinner and then skipped the going dancing. That’s not like us. Being introverts, the struggle sometimes is to get _out_ of the nest. Lol! But, once we’re out, we’re usually happy to keep going.
> 
> Not last night.  We ended the evening snug at home in our jammies happily eating Nutella & vanilla wafers straight from the jar and box while watching Star Trek Deep Space Nine. Don’t hate us because we’re living such a glamorous life.
> 
> In any case, we exchanged presents. I bought him the LV watch he’s wanted for a while.  I had to hunt for it because it’s a few years old and all he had was a google image - not a name, model #... nothing. After much searching and calling, I finally found one like new across the pond in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don’t “get” the love for watches but they make him happy.
> 
> I mentioned to you ladies that I’ve been rebuilding my “everyday” jewelry collection in wg and diamonds. I’ve sold off all but 3 colored stone pieces. And, I sold or gave away all my less expensive / less interesting all metal (non stone) pieces and bought a few more to fill some gaps.  So, I’m happy with the “statement” / super expensive part of my collection. And, I’m happy with my gold (wg or yg) non stone part. I also kept a few sentimental pieces.
> 
> But, the “everyday” is what I’m working on.  I want 3 sets each of earrings, necklaces, bracelets and right hand rings that I can mix and match - all wg and diamonds. It’s been slow going because I want exactly the right pieces and all of them have to coordinate though they won’t all match. I’m about 1/2 of the way done - 1pr earrings, 1 bracelet, 3 necklaces, 1rhr.
> 
> But, to aid me in my quest, he got me the diamond bracelet I had up next on my wish list!  It’s gorgeous!  I didn’t recall it being as long as it is.  So, I’m dropping it back off with the jeweler to have the extra links turned into earrings. When they’re all back, I’ll share a picture.  It’s like I got a surprise 2fer. Lol!
> 
> DD gave me a wonderful set of presents for V day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS gave me a Hulu subscription.   Guys are hilarious. I’ll have to be his personal shopper when he falls in love so his beloved doesn’t throttle him when he gets her an electric toothbrush for her birthday


That is so sweet of your DH and DD. Can’t wait to see pics. Laughed at your DS...I predict helping mine some day too.


----------



## whateve

Here are my green bags. The last two are blue-green.
1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald (2012)
2. Michael Kors suede uptown astor (2012)
3. Coach small Sonoma flap in aqua (1996)
4. Bottega Veneta vintage hobo
5. Coach Chelsea crossbody (2016)


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yes, that makes a lot of sense. I thought you were talking about the "athletic, playing volleyball" type of sneaker. I guess I don't know what these sneakers with feminine lines look like????? Do they have laces, or are they slip ons? Are they something worn in warm weather, like in place of sandals or flats?


I’ve seen cute ones with and without laces. And they are worn year round.

I tried to google some pics to show what I mean. To me, these first two looks are a no. The dress and shoes are completely a mis match 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Whereas in these photos the shoes and dress feel more in alignment.


----------



## essiedub

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.


Malachite is such a great color!


----------



## essiedub

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! The bambou is Clemence and the malachite is Togo. Though I *honestly have no idea how people tell the difference between these two leathers.*


*
*
Ok good. I thought it was just me.


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S. and I had fun celebrating V day last night.  We were both still tired from a busy week. So, we went to a yummy romantic dinner and then skipped the going dancing. That’s not like us. Being introverts, the struggle sometimes is to get _out_ of the nest. Lol! But, once we’re out, we’re usually happy to keep going.
> 
> Not last night.  We ended the evening snug at home in our jammies happily eating Nutella & vanilla wafers straight from the jar and box while watching Star Trek Deep Space Nine. Don’t hate us because we’re living such a glamorous life.
> 
> In any case, we exchanged presents. I bought him the LV watch he’s wanted for a while.  I had to hunt for it because it’s a few years old and all he had was a google image - not a name, model #... nothing. After much searching and calling, I finally found one like new across the pond in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don’t “get” the love for watches but they make him happy.
> 
> I mentioned to you ladies that I’ve been rebuilding my “everyday” jewelry collection in wg and diamonds. I’ve sold off all but 3 colored stone pieces. And, I sold or gave away all my less expensive / less interesting all metal (non stone) pieces and bought a few more to fill some gaps.  So, I’m happy with the “statement” / super expensive part of my collection. And, I’m happy with my gold (wg or yg) non stone part. I also kept a few sentimental pieces.
> 
> But, the “everyday” is what I’m working on.  I want 3 sets each of earrings, necklaces, bracelets and right hand rings that I can mix and match - all wg and diamonds. It’s been slow going because I want exactly the right pieces and all of them have to coordinate though they won’t all match. I’m about 1/2 of the way done - 1pr earrings, 1 bracelet, 3 necklaces, 1rhr.
> 
> But, to aid me in my quest, he got me the diamond bracelet I had up next on my wish list!  It’s gorgeous!  I didn’t recall it being as long as it is.  So, I’m dropping it back off with the jeweler to have the extra links turned into earrings. When they’re all back, I’ll share a picture.  It’s like I got a surprise 2fer. Lol!
> 
> DD gave me a wonderful set of presents for V day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS gave me a Hulu subscription.   Guys are hilarious. I’ll have to be his personal shopper when he falls in love so his beloved doesn’t throttle him when he gets her an electric toothbrush for her birthday


Your family sounds fun! And I have to mention that I have never seen those Reese Pieces "Hearts" before...at first glance I thought they were chocolate teeth...I was thinking, how is that romantic...


----------



## missie1

More bags said:


> Fabulous red and yellow bags missie! I especially like your YSL clutch, is it Belle du Jour?


Thanks yes it is.  I always forget about that clutch


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> I've always been drawn to this style, though I've yet to pop for one. It's so pretty in yellow.


Elaine it’s one of those bags that you instantly fall in love with.  It’s perfect size and so versatile.  I carry it more in warmer months but it always gets used.


----------



## missie1

ElainePG said:


> @missie1 your red bags are so gorgeous!  As you know, my heart beats a little faster every time I see a red bag. I'm guessing you are the same way?


Thanks Elaine,  Yes I adore red bags.  They are my favorite.  I have to keep myself from adding anymore.


----------



## missie1

ipsum said:


> Seller can ask feedback being removed when the case is still open because it's forbidden to mention anything about ongoing case. I left a negative to a seller to warn others about a fake bag sold genuine but seller got it successfully removed. I bet it's not the first time of her selling the fakes.
> 
> 
> I adore the red bag (LV?) next to YSL. Very chic.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll give it a try and use it for a while. It's well-made after all which I appreciate. Only issue here is me who made the purchasing decision within a minute without touching the caviar.
> 
> I've used my lambies only a month but I do believe my lamb card case in the same model would withstand the test of time. I did iron my lamb tote for fading the creases and it turned out being fine.
> 
> How about your ivory Chanel? Have you decided whether to keep it or not?
> 
> How Dior lamb is compared to Chanel lamb? Is the feeling both as luxurious and less delicate? There's no Dior sale point in my country but I might be able to pay a visit during my summer holiday if it's worth it.


Thanks it Henry Bendel crossbody that I got on sale.  Its so cute with bag charms


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S. and I had fun celebrating V day last night.  We were both still tired from a busy week. So, we went to a yummy romantic dinner and then skipped the going dancing. That’s not like us. Being introverts, the struggle sometimes is to get _out_ of the nest. Lol! But, once we’re out, we’re usually happy to keep going.
> 
> Not last night.  We ended the evening snug at home in our jammies happily eating Nutella & vanilla wafers straight from the jar and box while watching Star Trek Deep Space Nine. Don’t hate us because we’re living such a glamorous life.
> 
> In any case, we exchanged presents. I bought him the LV watch he’s wanted for a while.  I had to hunt for it because it’s a few years old and all he had was a google image - not a name, model #... nothing. After much searching and calling, I finally found one like new across the pond in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don’t “get” the love for watches but they make him happy.
> 
> I mentioned to you ladies that I’ve been rebuilding my “everyday” jewelry collection in wg and diamonds. I’ve sold off all but 3 colored stone pieces. And, I sold or gave away all my less expensive / less interesting all metal (non stone) pieces and bought a few more to fill some gaps.  So, I’m happy with the “statement” / super expensive part of my collection. And, I’m happy with my gold (wg or yg) non stone part. I also kept a few sentimental pieces.
> 
> But, the “everyday” is what I’m working on.  I want 3 sets each of earrings, necklaces, bracelets and right hand rings that I can mix and match - all wg and diamonds. It’s been slow going because I want exactly the right pieces and all of them have to coordinate though they won’t all match. I’m about 1/2 of the way done - 1pr earrings, 1 bracelet, 3 necklaces, 1rhr.
> 
> But, to aid me in my quest, he got me the diamond bracelet I had up next on my wish list!  It’s gorgeous!  I didn’t recall it being as long as it is.  So, I’m dropping it back off with the jeweler to have the extra links turned into earrings. When they’re all back, I’ll share a picture.  It’s like I got a surprise 2fer. Lol!
> 
> DD gave me a wonderful set of presents for V day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS gave me a Hulu subscription.   Guys are hilarious. I’ll have to be his personal shopper when he falls in love so his beloved doesn’t throttle him when he gets her an electric toothbrush for her birthday



I might be jealous of your glamorous life!

What lovely v-day gifts. It sounds like you had a lovely time celebrating each other! Can't wait to see pics of your bracelet in action.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.



Wow, I’m not really into green bags, but these are gorgeous!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve seen cute ones with and without laces. And they are worn year round.
> 
> I tried to google some pics to show what I mean. To me, these first two looks are a no. The dress and shoes are completely a mis match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344836
> View attachment 4344837
> 
> Whereas in these photos the shoes and dress feel more in alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344838
> View attachment 4344839
> View attachment 4344840
> View attachment 4344842



Thanks for posting these pics. The dress-with-sneakers look is one I’m going to try to do this summer. I’ve started to hate wearing shorts, but I love sneakers and wear them all the time (well, not now that we’re in boot season, but the second it warms up enough I’ll be in sneakers again!). It’s the dresses I’m not used to wearing. I’m pretty casual and live in jeans. So my goal is to get a few casual dresses this spring/summer that I can wear with cute sneakers. If anyone has ideas for casual dresses, I’d love to hear them!


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> Ok good. I thought it was just me.



It’s not just you. I can’t tell the difference either, unless the Togo is really vein-y.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


Your dress and Alma are lovely together. I would wear that dress with sneakers!  Like the Adidas pair below. I have two pairs of them.


----------



## tenKrat

I wear a dress & sneakers often, but especially when I travel. The dress because I don’t like to wear jeans/pants abroad, and the sneakers for comfort. Here’s an outfit I wore two years ago on a trip to Japan:


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Your dress and Alma are lovely together. I would wear that dress with sneakers!  Like the Adidas pair below. I have two pairs of them.
> View attachment 4344969



Thanks!  I have this white Adidas with black logo at the back (instead of gray as your picture) but with all white straps.  I was actually thinking of wearing that one.

—-
Thanks ladies for weighing in on the dress-sneakers combination.  I will try it next time! [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkletastic

christinemliu said:


> Your family sounds fun! And I have to mention that I have never seen those Reese Pieces "Hearts" before...at first glance I thought they were chocolate teeth...I was thinking, how is that romantic...


We are a bunch of goofballs. LOL! In my family we may actually give each other chocolate teeth.  

Those are actually regular Reese’s (not Reese’s pieces) hearts - a lump of yummy peanut butter inside the chocolate  Oddly, I hate chocolate but for some reason can tolerate it on Reese’s   The Godiva bag had white chocolate fruit kebabs (I still picked the white choc off and ate the fruit. Lol!) and the Grand Luxe box had a butter cake. Yum!  But, now my sugar monster is awake and I gotta go cold turkey this week. 


pdxhb said:


> I might be jealous of your glamorous life!
> 
> What lovely v-day gifts. It sounds like you had a lovely time celebrating each other! Can't wait to see pics of your bracelet in action.


Hahaha!  Yep.  So glam. They'll surely feature us in Vogue with my sophisticated Hello Kitty PJ’s and Mr. S. in his super sexy grey thermal long undies - snoring on the media room sofa, faces smeared in sticky cookie crumbs. 

I put on the bracelet and tried to take pics but, evidently, my iPhone is not set for “jewelry mode”. LOL! Bags it can do so well. Jewelry? It always misses the sparkle and detail. Oh well, here’s the best I can do and you’ll have to work with me to envision its super sparkle.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It really shines which makes me super happy! (I don’t know if you can tell but, my manicure is super sparkly too Lol!) 

You can see that the bracelet is waaaay too big. Probably by at least an inch. I’m sure they can do something with the extra that I’ll love and I’ll share pics of whatever comes. But, it’s fun for every day work / casual / errands so I’m not blingy.

We’ve made good progress on my every day sets. So, I’m going to focus Mr. S on the tennis bracelet upgrade I want for my bday in Sept.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Here are my green bags. The last two are blue-green.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald (2012)
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown astor (2012)
> 3. Coach small Sonoma flap in aqua (1996)
> 4. Bottega Veneta vintage hobo
> 5. Coach Chelsea crossbody (2016)


 These are all gorgeous! We're twins on the emerald duffle and Chelsea crossbody.


----------



## tealocean

christinemliu said:


> Your family sounds fun! And I have to mention that I have never seen those Reese Pieces "Hearts" before...at first glance I thought they were chocolate teeth...I was thinking, how is that romantic...


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for posting these pics. The dress-with-sneakers look is one I’m going to try to do this summer. I’ve started to hate wearing shorts, but I love sneakers and wear them all the time (well, not now that we’re in boot season, but the second it warms up enough I’ll be in sneakers again!). It’s the dresses I’m not used to wearing. I’m pretty casual and live in jeans. So my goal is to get a few casual dresses this spring/summer that I can wear with cute sneakers. If anyone has ideas for casual dresses, I’d love to hear them!


I refuse to wear shorts unless I am doing something active that requires them. I just don’t find the look flattering on most people. 

I loooooooove casual dresses but, they are so hard to find. I wish I had one or two go to brands to offer. Too often spring / summery dresses are square and boxy without much construction or style. When I buy some this year, I’ll share what I run across. 


tenKrat said:


> Your dress and Alma are lovely together. I would wear that dress with sneakers!  Like the Adidas pair below. I have two pairs of them.
> View attachment 4344969


I had some just like these in all white but, I much prefer yours with the silver stripes!!! Aren’t these incredibly comfy and easy to wear?


tenKrat said:


> I wear a dress & sneakers often, but especially when I travel. The dress because I don’t like to wear jeans/pants abroad, and the sneakers for comfort. Here’s an outfit I wore two years ago on a trip to Japan:
> View attachment 4344971


Great look! And I’m like you. I won’t wear jeans / shorts abroad. I much prefer dresses.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> We are a bunch of goofballs. LOL! In my family we may actually give each other chocolate teeth.
> 
> Those are actually regular Reese’s (not Reese’s pieces) hearts - a lump of yummy peanut butter inside the chocolate  Oddly, I hate chocolate but for some reason can tolerate it on Reese’s   The Godiva bag had white chocolate fruit kebabs (I still picked the white choc off and ate the fruit. Lol!) and the Grand Luxe box had a butter cake. Yum!  But, now my sugar monster is awake and I gotta go cold turkey this week.
> Hahaha!  Yep.  So glam. They'll surely feature us in Vogue with my sophisticated Hello Kitty PJ’s and Mr. S. in his super sexy grey thermal long undies - snoring on the media room sofa, faces smeared in sticky cookie crumbs.
> 
> I put on the bracelet and tried to take pics but, evidently, my iPhone is not set for “jewelry mode”. LOL! Bags it can do so well. Jewelry? It always misses the sparkle and detail. Oh well, here’s the best I can do and you’ll have to work with me to envision its super sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really shines which makes me super happy! (I don’t know if you can tell but, my manicure is super sparkly too Lol!)
> 
> You can see that the bracelet is waaaay too big. Probably by at least an inch. I’m sure they can do something with the extra that I’ll love and I’ll share pics of whatever comes. But, it’s fun for every day work / casual / errands so I’m not blingy.
> 
> We’ve made good progress on my every day sets. So, I’m going to focus Mr. S on the tennis bracelet upgrade I want for my bday in Sept.



Gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## catsinthebag

tenKrat said:


> I wear a dress & sneakers often, but especially when I travel. The dress because I don’t like to wear jeans/pants abroad, and the sneakers for comfort. Here’s an outfit I wore two years ago on a trip to Japan:
> View attachment 4344971



I love this look. I’m gonna try to copy you if you don’t mind!


----------



## Sparkletastic

This has been a good sales month for everything but bags. I’ve sold 2 Tiffany’s bracelets, a desk, a set of 3rd row car seats, an area rug, a St. John suit and a bunch of Star Trek memorabilia. But, no bags (I have 5 for sale) and none of the more expensive jewelry (about 10 pieces). 

I’m surprised something significant didn’t go for Valentine’s Day. 

Oh well. These things go in spurts. Mother’s Day is the next good selling opportunity in the US so hopefully most of these items will be gone by the end of May. 

For those of you selling, how is it going?


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here are my green bags. The last two are blue-green.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald (2012)
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown astor (2012)
> 3. Coach small Sonoma flap in aqua (1996)
> 4. Bottega Veneta vintage hobo
> 5. Coach Chelsea crossbody (2016)


Your Coach Legacy duffle in emerald


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> Here are my green bags. The last two are blue-green.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald (2012)
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown astor (2012)
> 3. Coach small Sonoma flap in aqua (1996)
> 4. Bottega Veneta vintage hobo
> 5. Coach Chelsea crossbody (2016)


I aspire to this level of green bag variety! Beauties, all!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Your dress and Alma are lovely together. I would wear that dress with sneakers!  Like the Adidas pair below. I have two pairs of them.
> View attachment 4344969





tenKrat said:


> I wear a dress & sneakers often, but especially when I travel. The dress because I don’t like to wear jeans/pants abroad, and the sneakers for comfort. Here’s an outfit I wore two years ago on a trip to Japan:
> View attachment 4344971


I'm a dress wearer as well - and have recently figured out just how comfortable Adidas are. My latest additions to footwear include two pair of Sambarose sneakers - they are super comfy and a little less athletic looking than trainers can be. 



Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a good sales month for everything but bags. I’ve sold 2 Tiffany’s bracelets, a desk, a set of 3rd row car seats, an area rug, a St. John suit and a bunch of Star Trek memorabilia. But, no bags (I have 5 for sale) and none of the more expensive jewelry (about 10 pieces).
> 
> I’m surprised something significant didn’t go for Valentine’s Day.
> 
> Oh well. These things go in spurts. Mother’s Day is the next good selling opportunity in the US so hopefully most of these items will be gone by the end of May.
> 
> For those of you selling, how is it going?


I finally relisted some items on the bay after a few weeks off. I tweaked prices a bit and have plans to get some more photographs done this week to list some more wardrobe items next weekend. Hopefully some things will move! I keep going back and forth on how worth it it is to sell clothing but I've got some cute dresses from Toast UK as well as a cashmere cardigan which I really don't want to just toss to the donation wolves.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> We are a bunch of goofballs. LOL! In my family we may actually give each other chocolate teeth.
> 
> Those are actually regular Reese’s (not Reese’s pieces) hearts - a lump of yummy peanut butter inside the chocolate  Oddly, I hate chocolate but for some reason can tolerate it on Reese’s   The Godiva bag had white chocolate fruit kebabs (I still picked the white choc off and ate the fruit. Lol!) and the Grand Luxe box had a butter cake. Yum!  But, now my sugar monster is awake and I gotta go cold turkey this week.
> Hahaha!  Yep.  So glam. They'll surely feature us in Vogue with my sophisticated Hello Kitty PJ’s and Mr. S. in his super sexy grey thermal long undies - snoring on the media room sofa, faces smeared in sticky cookie crumbs.
> 
> I put on the bracelet and tried to take pics but, evidently, my iPhone is not set for “jewelry mode”. LOL! Bags it can do so well. Jewelry? It always misses the sparkle and detail. Oh well, here’s the best I can do and you’ll have to work with me to envision its super sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really shines which makes me super happy! (I don’t know if you can tell but, my manicure is super sparkly too Lol!)
> 
> You can see that the bracelet is waaaay too big. Probably by at least an inch. I’m sure they can do something with the extra that I’ll love and I’ll share pics of whatever comes. But, it’s fun for every day work / casual / errands so I’m not blingy.
> 
> We’ve made good progress on my every day sets. So, I’m going to focus Mr. S on the tennis bracelet upgrade I want for my bday in Sept.


I love that bracelet!!! It looks like it will wear very comfortably once you have the size adjusted. I hope some nice earrings come out of that effort - they would be beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> We are a bunch of goofballs. LOL! In my family we may actually give each other chocolate teeth.
> 
> Those are actually regular Reese’s (not Reese’s pieces) hearts - a lump of yummy peanut butter inside the chocolate  Oddly, I hate chocolate but for some reason can tolerate it on Reese’s   The Godiva bag had white chocolate fruit kebabs (I still picked the white choc off and ate the fruit. Lol!) and the Grand Luxe box had a butter cake. Yum!  But, now my sugar monster is awake and I gotta go cold turkey this week.
> Hahaha!  Yep.  So glam. They'll surely feature us in Vogue with my sophisticated Hello Kitty PJ’s and Mr. S. in his super sexy grey thermal long undies - snoring on the media room sofa, faces smeared in sticky cookie crumbs.
> 
> I put on the bracelet and tried to take pics but, evidently, my iPhone is not set for “jewelry mode”. LOL! Bags it can do so well. Jewelry? It always misses the sparkle and detail. Oh well, here’s the best I can do and you’ll have to work with me to envision its super sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really shines which makes me super happy! (I don’t know if you can tell but, my manicure is super sparkly too Lol!)
> 
> You can see that the bracelet is waaaay too big. Probably by at least an inch. I’m sure they can do something with the extra that I’ll love and I’ll share pics of whatever comes. But, it’s fun for every day work / casual / errands so I’m not blingy.
> 
> We’ve made good progress on my every day sets. So, I’m going to focus Mr. S on the tennis bracelet upgrade I want for my bday in Sept.


The bracelet is gorgeous! What a bonus to have small wrists, so you can get extra jewelry out of it!


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for posting these pics. The dress-with-sneakers look is one I’m going to try to do this summer. I’ve started to hate wearing shorts, but I love sneakers and wear them all the time (well, not now that we’re in boot season, but the second it warms up enough I’ll be in sneakers again!). It’s the dresses I’m not used to wearing. I’m pretty casual and live in jeans. So my goal is to get a few casual dresses this spring/summer that I can wear with cute sneakers. If anyone has ideas for casual dresses, I’d love to hear them!


I should try it too. I used to wear casual dresses a lot in the summer but I haven't for years. Last summer, I kept saying I was going to get a few casual dresses but never did. I don't like wearing shorts.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a good sales month for everything but bags. I’ve sold 2 Tiffany’s bracelets, a desk, a set of 3rd row car seats, an area rug, a St. John suit and a bunch of Star Trek memorabilia. But, no bags (I have 5 for sale) and none of the more expensive jewelry (about 10 pieces).
> 
> I’m surprised something significant didn’t go for Valentine’s Day.
> 
> Oh well. These things go in spurts. Mother’s Day is the next good selling opportunity in the US so hopefully most of these items will be gone by the end of May.
> 
> For those of you selling, how is it going?


It's not as good as last month. Last year, I had a St. John dress up for sale - it took over a year to sell! I sold an Irish sweater for a lot more than I expected. I've sold a few SLGs - two of them I had listed for a long time so I'm very happy they finally sold. I haven't sold any of my bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Gorgeous bracelet!


Thank you! 


pdxhb said:


> I love that bracelet!!! It looks like it will wear very comfortably once you have the size adjusted. I hope some nice earrings come out of that effort - they would be beautiful!


Thank you!! It’s very comfy. I sold off all my bangles but one and I’m thinking of selling it too. I don’t find bagels and cuffs to be comfortable though I love the look.  


whateve said:


> The bracelet is gorgeous! What a bonus to have small wrists, so you can get extra jewelry out of it!


Thank you! I’m curious to see what they can do for me. 


whateve said:


> I should try it too. I used to wear casual dresses a lot in the summer but I haven't for years. Last summer, I kept saying I was going to get a few casual dresses but never did. I don't like wearing shorts.


Yes! You should get some this summer. 

IMO, dresses are cooler in hot weather and easier to wear. Shorts require a top and can fit oddly. You just slip a dress over your head and voila! Dressed!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a good sales month for everything but bags. I’ve sold 2 Tiffany’s bracelets, a desk, a set of 3rd row car seats, an area rug, a St. John suit and a bunch of Star Trek memorabilia. But, no bags (I have 5 for sale) and none of the more expensive jewelry (about 10 pieces).
> 
> I’m surprised something significant didn’t go for Valentine’s Day.
> 
> Oh well. These things go in spurts. Mother’s Day is the next good selling opportunity in the US so hopefully most of these items will be gone by the end of May.
> 
> For those of you selling, how is it going?


i sold a few over Dec/Jan holidays period, and now it's dead frozen and stuck


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! DH is getting an implantable defibrillator. It's supposed to be a simple procedure. The doctor says he could get an irregular heart beat and not know it. This will correct that if it happens so it's a good thing.



Wish him a speedy and smooth recovery. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a good sales month for everything but bags. I’ve sold 2 Tiffany’s bracelets, a desk, a set of 3rd row car seats, an area rug, a St. John suit and a bunch of Star Trek memorabilia. But, no bags (I have 5 for sale) and none of the more expensive jewelry (about 10 pieces).
> 
> I’m surprised something significant didn’t go for Valentine’s Day.
> 
> Oh well. These things go in spurts. Mother’s Day is the next good selling opportunity in the US so hopefully most of these items will be gone by the end of May.
> 
> For those of you selling, how is it going?



I just sold another bag. So, it’s ok for me.


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> I just sold another bag. So, it’s ok for me.


send us a 'lucky Seller' juju


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> We are a bunch of goofballs. LOL! In my family we may actually give each other chocolate teeth.
> 
> Those are actually regular Reese’s (not Reese’s pieces) hearts - a lump of yummy peanut butter inside the chocolate  Oddly, I hate chocolate but for some reason can tolerate it on Reese’s   The Godiva bag had white chocolate fruit kebabs (I still picked the white choc off and ate the fruit. Lol!) and the Grand Luxe box had a butter cake. Yum!  But, now my sugar monster is awake and I gotta go cold turkey this week.
> Hahaha!  Yep.  So glam. They'll surely feature us in Vogue with my sophisticated Hello Kitty PJ’s and Mr. S. in his super sexy grey thermal long undies - snoring on the media room sofa, faces smeared in sticky cookie crumbs.
> 
> I put on the bracelet and tried to take pics but, evidently, my iPhone is not set for “jewelry mode”. LOL! Bags it can do so well. Jewelry? It always misses the sparkle and detail. Oh well, here’s the best I can do and you’ll have to work with me to envision its super sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really shines which makes me super happy! (I don’t know if you can tell but, my manicure is super sparkly too Lol!)
> 
> You can see that the bracelet is waaaay too big. Probably by at least an inch. I’m sure they can do something with the extra that I’ll love and I’ll share pics of whatever comes. But, it’s fun for every day work / casual / errands so I’m not blingy.
> 
> We’ve made good progress on my every day sets. So, I’m going to focus Mr. S on the tennis bracelet upgrade I want for my bday in Sept.


I love Reese!
That bracelet is goregous. So is your ring!

What are you thinking for tennis bracelet upgrade? I keep contemplating getting one but it has to work with my 3 love bracelets since my other arm is reserved for my VCA bracelet or watch. I have held off getting one cause them seemed dated but now they seem popular and I am dated (older!) lol. It would be a great gift from 10th for our 10th anniversary in a couple years since I am not interested in a ring upgrade (love my original ring and can not imagine replacing it).


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, I’m not really into green bags, but these are gorgeous!


I could not imagine owning a green bag until I got the bambou. I think it works so well since I wear a lot of black, blue and pink and it is a complementary colour. It works all year round too. I just avoid red with it except at Christmas time I wear with a red wool coat - go all out with Christmas theme! It is my example of you really don’t know what colour will work or sing to until you actually use the bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## bellebellebelle19

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for posting these pics. The dress-with-sneakers look is one I’m going to try to do this summer. I’ve started to hate wearing shorts, but I love sneakers and wear them all the time (well, not now that we’re in boot season, but the second it warms up enough I’ll be in sneakers again!). It’s the dresses I’m not used to wearing. I’m pretty casual and live in jeans. So my goal is to get a few casual dresses this spring/summer that I can wear with cute sneakers. If anyone has ideas for casual dresses, I’d love to hear them!


I think vintage floral dresses and t-shirt dresses are perfect sneakers! Anything loose and made of cotton would work. Maybe even casual maxi dresses? Tenkrat's outfit was awesome, and I love Lynne_Ross's roper idea. 

I'm a dress gal all year round so I'm pretty loose with what I pair my dresses with! Here's a pic of me a couple years ago with a vintage floral dress I thrifted and tailored + plus my beige Vans:


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My green babies:

My Dooney XL Courtney Sac, which is truly XL. But the suede and color is so beautiful. I use it all the time for work and get compliments. One of my co-workers was even surprised it was Dooney. I loooove Dooney, but I think it had its heyday about 13 years ago and since then most young people have forgotten it.  

The little beaded green bag is "stolen" from my mom. My parents live so close and their house has so much more storage than my apt that I'm always there and keep a lot of my stuff there, so when I frequently visit it's easy for me to pick through her bag collection


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> send us a 'lucky Seller' juju


IKR?! I need it. A seller just bought an item from me and wants me to overnight it. But, my shipping terms are within 3 days and I’m going to be busy with work today. Plus, they didn’t pay for overnight shipping. Grrrr...


lynne_ross said:


> I love Reese!
> That bracelet is goregous. So is your ring!
> 
> What are you thinking for tennis bracelet upgrade? I keep contemplating getting one but it has to work with my 3 love bracelets since my other arm is reserved for my VCA bracelet or watch. I have held off getting one cause them seemed dated but now they seem popular and I am dated (older!) lol. It would be a great gift from 10th for our 10th anniversary in a couple years since I am not interested in a ring upgrade (love my original ring and can not imagine replacing it).


Thank you for the compliments on my bracelet and ring! 

I would absolutely get a larger diamond for my ring because I’m diamond addicted.   But, this is 3ct and when I’ve tried on larger ones they look fake on me (kind of Vegas Show girl ish) because I have slim fingers. 

I know what you mean on some tennis bracelets looking dated. But, I think that’s mostly the ones with the S curve between the diamonds that were really popular in the 90’s like these. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Although, if someone wants to give me theirs, I’ll happily take it. 

What I want is a simple 18k white gold bracelet with 12-14 cts of round diamonds with decent quality (excellent cut, SI1-SI2, G-H color) on prong settings.  I know my jeweler back home could do a good job and I may just go back and have him make it assuming he doesn’t have it in stock. I don’t feel the need to look at each individual diamond for a bracelet. So, I do need someone I can trust to make sure I don’t get a few duds in the line up. 

I usually only wear one ring on each hand and one bracelet on my left wrist. I haven’t done a lot of stacking (I’ve tried because I like the look but, it feels like a lot going on with my wrist.) And, I’ve never been able to get into the VCA or Cartier bracelets although I know they are very popular. Honestly, something about the Love bracelet being locked onto my arm makes me feel a little claustrophobic which is totally ridiculous. LOL!!

If I did branded jewelry - which I haven’t done since I bought Tiffany pieces many years ago - I would be tempted by the Cartier Panthier or Bulgari serpenti jewelry. Which is weird because they don’t fit my style at all.  They can get to be more of the showy Vegas girl-y vibe that I don’t do. But, I think some of the sleeker and quieter pieces are cute. 


lynne_ross said:


> I am a huge fan of rompers that look like dresses worn with running shoes. My go to shoes are a pair of Prada that have a small built in heel. Rompers are great with kids and wind! I am not a big fan of shorts, except jean shorts and I hate jeans in the summer - too hot.
> Here are 2 pics of me travelling with rompers and running shoes (the second is a bit fuzzy since I had to cut out like 5kids and a friend).


You look adorable in your rompers!!  That is a fun casual warm weather look.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Double post


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> IKR?! I need it. A seller just bought an item from me and wants me to overnight it. But, my shipping terms are within 3 days and I’m going to be busy with work today. Plus, they didn’t pay for overnight shipping. Grrrr...
> Thank you for the compliments on my bracelet and ring!
> 
> I would absolutely get a larger diamond for my ring because I’m diamond addicted.   But, this is 3ct and when I’ve tried on larger ones they look fake on me (kind of Vegas Show girl ish) because I have slim fingers.
> 
> I know what you mean on some tennis bracelets looking dated. But, I think that’s mostly the ones with the S curve between the diamonds that were really popular in the 90’s like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345237
> View attachment 4345238
> 
> 
> Although, if someone wants to give me theirs, I’ll happily take it.
> 
> What I want is a simple 18k white gold bracelet with 12-14 cts of round diamonds with decent quality (excellent cut, SI1-SI2, G-H color) on prong settings.  I know my jeweler back home could do a good job and I may just go back and have him make it assuming he doesn’t have it in stock. I don’t feel the need to look at each individual diamond for a bracelet. So, I do need someone I can trust to make sure I don’t get a few duds in the line up.
> 
> I usually only wear one ring on each hand and one bracelet on my left wrist. I haven’t done a lot of stacking (I’ve tried because I like the look but, it feels like a lot going on with my wrist.) And, I’ve never been able to get into the VCA or Cartier bracelets although I know they are very popular. Honestly, something about the Love bracelet being locked onto my arm makes me feel a little claustrophobic which is totally ridiculous. LOL!!
> 
> If I did branded jewelry - which I haven’t done since I bought Tiffany pieces many years ago - I would be tempted by the Cartier Panthier or Bulgari serpenti jewelry. Which is weird because they don’t fit my style at all.  They can get to be more of the showy Vegas girl-y vibe that I don’t do. But, I think some of the sleeker and quieter pieces are cute.
> You look adorable in your rompers!!  That is a fun casual warm weather look.


never thought the diamonds can look dated  
i am not very much into diamonds, and i much more love silver and less noticeable accessories, because i love stacking, and i love many, these silver bracelets are a mix of all: BV, Gucci, unbranded silver chains, lava stones and 'save the dolphins' charity charm. 
i don't take them off at all. 
i would not be able to wear that much of precious metal and stones on me without looking kitch-y and cheap, and just one fine piece won't make me feel good  
i do have a few wg rings, which i wear with my silver, but they don't scream 'GOLD' at all


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> never thought the diamonds can look dated
> i am not very much into diamonds, and i much more love silver and less noticeable accessories, because i love stacking, and i love many, these silver bracelets are a mix of all: BV, Gucci, unbranded silver chains, lava stones and 'save the dolphins' charity charm.
> i don't take them off at all.
> i would not be able to wear that much of precious metal and stones on me without looking kitch-y and cheap, and just one fine piece won't make me feel good
> i do have a few wg rings, which i wear with my silver, but they don't scream 'GOLD' at all


K, you continue to be the yin to my yang.   I would feel so overwhelmed with a stack like that. I just can’t do lots of random stuff on my arms. One bracelet, no watch and I’m good to go! 

And, diamonds don’t look dated but, settings and styles can. 

I had two yellow gold rings that were at least 15 years old. The style of the bands were really chunky mainly because gold was cheaper then so, they looked dated compared to more delicate current styles. Or the Return to Tiffany’s jewelry. It was really in say 15 years ago-ish.  Now, it’s not so much. I kept my yg versions because I love them but, they certainly aren’t “hot” items right now. And pear or marquis shaped diamond engagement stones were hugely popular 25 years ago. Then they were totally “out” and now they are coming back in vogue. Antique settings for engagement rings were huge 12ish years ago. Now, they aren’t the craze but, you can’t swing a dead cat without seeing halo rings. 

Jewelry is like any other fashion. It comes in, gets run out on a rail, swoops back around and is rediscovered all over again. But, it’s so expensive and it’s so personal that I think people should buy what they love and pretty much ignore a trend change. 

P.S. I don’t think you’d look cheap in diamonds. Come on over to the sparkly side.  LOL!!! <said in my best Darth Vader voice>


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> IKR?! I need it. A seller just bought an item from me and wants me to overnight it. But, my shipping terms are within 3 days and I’m going to be busy with work today. Plus, they didn’t pay for overnight shipping. Grrrr...
> Thank you for the compliments on my bracelet and ring!
> 
> I would absolutely get a larger diamond for my ring because I’m diamond addicted.   But, this is 3ct and when I’ve tried on larger ones they look fake on me (kind of Vegas Show girl ish) because I have slim fingers.
> 
> I know what you mean on some tennis bracelets looking dated. But, I think that’s mostly the ones with the S curve between the diamonds that were really popular in the 90’s like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345237
> View attachment 4345238
> 
> 
> Although, if someone wants to give me theirs, I’ll happily take it.
> 
> What I want is a simple 18k white gold bracelet with 12-14 cts of round diamonds with decent quality (excellent cut, SI1-SI2, G-H color) on prong settings.  I know my jeweler back home could do a good job and I may just go back and have him make it assuming he doesn’t have it in stock. I don’t feel the need to look at each individual diamond for a bracelet. So, I do need someone I can trust to make sure I don’t get a few duds in the line up.
> 
> I usually only wear one ring on each hand and one bracelet on my left wrist. I haven’t done a lot of stacking (I’ve tried because I like the look but, it feels like a lot going on with my wrist.) And, I’ve never been able to get into the VCA or Cartier bracelets although I know they are very popular. Honestly, something about the Love bracelet being locked onto my arm makes me feel a little claustrophobic which is totally ridiculous. LOL!!
> 
> If I did branded jewelry - which I haven’t done since I bought Tiffany pieces many years ago - I would be tempted by the Cartier Panthier or Bulgari serpenti jewelry. Which is weird because they don’t fit my style at all.  They can get to be more of the showy Vegas girl-y vibe that I don’t do. But, I think some of the sleeker and quieter pieces are cute.
> You look adorable in your rompers!!  That is a fun casual warm weather look.


Thanks for the compliment. 

Yes a simple setting for a diamond tennis bracelet would be timeless. I am still undecided on size of stones for me. I need to start looking since it will take me forever to decide! 

Where is ‘back home’? 

I felt panicked the first week I wore my first love but quickly got use to it and I have never taken it off - it has literally been on my arm for 8 years now! I like jewelry I can sleep and shower in hence why I love my gold pieces and diamonds. I also love VCA jewelry since the details are amazing and i find it easier to spend money on pieces that are hand made, beautiful and to me timeless. I also find many people don’t know the brand and just compliment the beauty of the pieces.  But it is addictive and my list of wants is a mile long!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> IKR?! I need it. A seller just bought an item from me and wants me to overnight it. But, my shipping terms are within 3 days and I’m going to be busy with work today. Plus, they didn’t pay for overnight shipping. Grrrr...
> Thank you for the compliments on my bracelet and ring!
> 
> I would absolutely get a larger diamond for my ring because I’m diamond addicted.   But, this is 3ct and when I’ve tried on larger ones they look fake on me (kind of Vegas Show girl ish) because I have slim fingers.
> 
> I know what you mean on some tennis bracelets looking dated. But, I think that’s mostly the ones with the S curve between the diamonds that were really popular in the 90’s like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345237
> View attachment 4345238
> 
> 
> Although, if someone wants to give me theirs, I’ll happily take it.
> 
> What I want is a simple 18k white gold bracelet with 12-14 cts of round diamonds with decent quality (excellent cut, SI1-SI2, G-H color) on prong settings.  I know my jeweler back home could do a good job and I may just go back and have him make it assuming he doesn’t have it in stock. I don’t feel the need to look at each individual diamond for a bracelet. So, I do need someone I can trust to make sure I don’t get a few duds in the line up.
> 
> I usually only wear one ring on each hand and one bracelet on my left wrist. I haven’t done a lot of stacking (I’ve tried because I like the look but, it feels like a lot going on with my wrist.) And, I’ve never been able to get into the VCA or Cartier bracelets although I know they are very popular. Honestly, something about the Love bracelet being locked onto my arm makes me feel a little claustrophobic which is totally ridiculous. LOL!!
> 
> If I did branded jewelry - which I haven’t done since I bought Tiffany pieces many years ago - I would be tempted by the Cartier Panthier or Bulgari serpenti jewelry. Which is weird because they don’t fit my style at all.  They can get to be more of the showy Vegas girl-y vibe that I don’t do. But, I think some of the sleeker and quieter pieces are cute.
> You look adorable in your rompers!!  That is a fun casual warm weather look.



I’m with you on the Cartier Love. Being locked into a piece of jewelry feels very uncomfortable to me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Yes a simple setting for a diamond tennis bracelet would be timeless. I am still undecided on size of stones for me. I need to start looking since it will take me forever to decide!
> 
> Where is ‘back home’?
> 
> I felt panicked the first week I wore my first love but quickly got use to it and I have never taken it off - it has literally been on my arm for 8 years now! I like jewelry I can sleep and shower in hence why I love my gold pieces and diamonds. I also love VCA jewelry since the details are amazing and i find it easier to spend money on pieces that are hand made, beautiful and to me timeless. I also find many people don’t know the brand and just compliment the beauty of the pieces.  But it is addictive and my list of wants is a mile long!


I agree. I’m all about classic styles now. I just don’t want to buy / sell / remount anything. And, I also agree that I need jewelry that doesn’t require me to pamper it like pearls, opals, etc. Plus, I just prefer the look of diamonds. I do love blue sapphires and may get a dia / sapphire ring one day but, we’ll see.

I think if you want to stack the diamond bracelet with 3 love bracelets, you should go for something that will be balanced. I’m thinking the 5 ct range so it doesn’t overwhelm but, still holds it’s own. When I started looking, seeing comparison photos like these were helpful for me.
(Image from Google)


I think the touch of diamonds would be very pretty with your stack. You’ll have to share pics when you get it!

And, I moved (back) to Texas a year and a half ago - different and better city than last time I lived here. I looooove it!  “Back home” is the US Midwest - specifically St. Louis. _Go_ _Cards!!! _


catsinthebag said:


> I’m with you on the Cartier Love. Being locked into a piece of jewelry feels very uncomfortable to me!


I hated the idea. Then I started reading on the forum about how romantic it was. And, a small part of me thought it would be special if Mr. S and I had coordinating ones - his plain and mine of course with diamonds. Lol!  But, I just couldn’t get over the being locked in thing, even though I’ve read they come with a little screwdriver so you aren’t really trapped.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I really should be working and am so blowing things off today 

Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices. 

Holy Mackerel, Batman!  

Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money. 

Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve seen cute ones with and without laces. And they are worn year round.
> 
> I tried to google some pics to show what I mean. To me, these first two looks are a no. The dress and shoes are completely a mis match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344836
> View attachment 4344837
> 
> Whereas in these photos the shoes and dress feel more in alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344838
> View attachment 4344839
> View attachment 4344840
> View attachment 4344842


Yesss! 
So cute when the shoes and the dress are right - I'm not a fan of clunky tenna-shoes.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> We are a bunch of goofballs. LOL! In my family we may actually give each other chocolate teeth.
> 
> Those are actually regular Reese’s (not Reese’s pieces) hearts - a lump of yummy peanut butter inside the chocolate  Oddly, I hate chocolate but for some reason can tolerate it on Reese’s   The Godiva bag had white chocolate fruit kebabs (I still picked the white choc off and ate the fruit. Lol!) and the Grand Luxe box had a butter cake. Yum!  But, now my sugar monster is awake and I gotta go cold turkey this week.
> Hahaha!  Yep.  So glam. They'll surely feature us in Vogue with my sophisticated Hello Kitty PJ’s and Mr. S. in his super sexy grey thermal long undies - snoring on the media room sofa, faces smeared in sticky cookie crumbs.
> 
> I put on the bracelet and tried to take pics but, evidently, my iPhone is not set for “jewelry mode”. LOL! Bags it can do so well. Jewelry? It always misses the sparkle and detail. Oh well, here’s the best I can do and you’ll have to work with me to envision its super sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really shines which makes me super happy! (I don’t know if you can tell but, my manicure is super sparkly too Lol!)
> 
> You can see that the bracelet is waaaay too big. Probably by at least an inch. I’m sure they can do something with the extra that I’ll love and I’ll share pics of whatever comes. But, it’s fun for every day work / casual / errands so I’m not blingy.
> 
> We’ve made good progress on my every day sets. So, I’m going to focus Mr. S on the tennis bracelet upgrade I want for my bday in Sept.


That is very pretty… as in ohmysopretty-faint!
(so are your rings tho!)


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> K, you continue to be the yin to my yang.   I would feel so overwhelmed with a stack like that. I just can’t do lots of random stuff on my arms. One bracelet, no watch and I’m good to go!
> 
> And, diamonds don’t look dated but, settings and styles can.
> 
> I had two yellow gold rings that were at least 15 years old. The style of the bands were really chunky mainly because gold was cheaper then so, they looked dated compared to more delicate current styles. Or the Return to Tiffany’s jewelry. It was really in say 15 years ago-ish.  Now, it’s not so much. I kept my yg versions because I love them but, they certainly aren’t “hot” items right now. And pear or marquis shaped diamond engagement stones were hugely popular 25 years ago. Then they were totally “out” and now they are coming back in vogue. Antique settings for engagement rings were huge 12ish years ago. Now, they aren’t the craze but, you can’t swing a dead cat without seeing halo rings.
> 
> Jewelry is like any other fashion. It comes in, gets run out on a rail, swoops back around and is rediscovered all over again. But, it’s so expensive and it’s so personal that I think people should buy what they love and pretty much ignore a trend change.
> 
> P.S. I don’t think you’d look cheap in diamonds. Come on over to the sparkly side.  LOL!!! <said in my best Darth Vader voice>


i mean, i would look cheap if i wore as many of them as i do silver, a few on every hand  
but i don't say i don't wear them, i do
here are my most fave ones
the square chunky one is a gift from my DH for some occasion (can't remember which one to save my life!), 6 small diamonds on 2 sides of a big square aquamarine, wg, bespoke. 
slim round is a 0.5 kt diamond, (i went to the supermarket at the mall, literally wearing my sweatpants and shapeless top, needed fresh milk and bread, and right before the supermarket i saw a small shop with a big banner "Diamonds, sale", the guy asked me to have a look, i said i was not interested, he said just one minute, it does not hurt to look. Ended up buying the damn thing! the deal was indeed too good! only i can go to buy bread and milk and come back with a half carat diamond ring! ) 
the flat band next to it is a platinum ring with a small diamond my DH got for free when he was buying me something else, that 'something else' is collecting dust, and i am wearing the heck out of this freebie!  
wide band is sterling silver BVLGARI 'save the children' charity one, love it, wear it a lot
and BV on the big finger is my souvenir from Milan, i was desperately looking for a ring in big size for my big finger, finally scored one!!  
see? i am totally careless, wear and mix all i like, don't care for the cost, or metal, as long as i like how it looks/feels on the fingers


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. I’m all about classic styles now. I just don’t want to buy / sell / remount anything. And, I also agree that I need jewelry that doesn’t require me to pamper it like pearls, opals, etc. Plus, I just prefer the look of diamonds. I do love blue sapphires and may get a dia / sapphire ring one day but, we’ll see.
> 
> I think if you want to stack the diamond bracelet with 3 love bracelets, you should go for something that will be balanced. I’m thinking the 5 ct range so it doesn’t overwhelm but, still holds it’s own. When I started looking, seeing comparison photos like these were helpful for me.
> (Image from Google)
> View attachment 4345377
> 
> I think the touch of diamonds would be very pretty with your stack. You’ll have to share pics when you get it!
> 
> And, I moved (back) to Texas a year and a half ago - different and better city than last time I lived here. I looooove it!  “Back home” is the US Midwest - specifically St. Louis. _Go_ _Cards!!! _
> I hated the idea. Then I started reading on the forum about how romantic it was. And, a small part of me thought it would be special if Mr. S and I had coordinating ones - his plain and mine of course with diamonds. Lol!  But, I just couldn’t get over the being locked in thing, even though I’ve read they come with a little screwdriver so you aren’t really trapped.


although i have a few i never take off, i know i CAN take them off any time i want/need. 
I agree, wearing something that i can't remove (without a hassle) is not for me either


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> For those of you selling, how is it going?


I've sold one, still have 3 listed. 


whateve said:


> I should try it too. I used to wear casual dresses a lot in the summer but I haven't for years. Last summer, I kept saying I was going to get a few casual dresses but never did. I don't like wearing shorts.


I don't mind shorts, but I would like some casual dresses… 


Sparkletastic said:


> IMO, dresses are cooler in hot weather and easier to wear. Shorts require a top and can fit oddly. You just slip a dress over your head and voila! Dressed!


That is truly the draw for wearing dresses - over the head and bam - you're dressed.
I have a terrible time finding dresses because of my height. I've had to settle for skirts and tops - which isn't terrible, but I'd love a cute dress. 
I'm thinking of seeing how much it would be to have a few shift dresses made.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> K, you continue to be the yin to my yang.   I would feel so overwhelmed with a stack like that. I just can’t do lots of random stuff on my arms. One bracelet, no watch and I’m good to go!
> 
> And, diamonds don’t look dated but, settings and styles can.
> 
> I had two yellow gold rings that were at least 15 years old. The style of the bands were really chunky mainly because gold was cheaper then so, they looked dated compared to more delicate current styles. Or the Return to Tiffany’s jewelry. It was really in say 15 years ago-ish.  Now, it’s not so much. I kept my yg versions because I love them but, they certainly aren’t “hot” items right now. And pear or marquis shaped diamond engagement stones were hugely popular 25 years ago. Then they were totally “out” and now they are coming back in vogue. Antique settings for engagement rings were huge 12ish years ago. Now, they aren’t the craze but, you can’t swing a dead cat without seeing halo rings.
> 
> Jewelry is like any other fashion. It comes in, gets run out on a rail, swoops back around and is rediscovered all over again. But, it’s so expensive and it’s so personal that I think people should buy what they love and pretty much ignore a trend change.
> 
> P.S. I don’t think you’d look cheap in diamonds. Come on over to the sparkly side.  LOL!!! <said in my best Darth Vader voice>


p.s. i am probably a 'yang' to your 'yin' coz i like jeans, and not so much dresses


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> I've sold one, still have 3 listed.
> 
> I don't mind shorts, but I would like some casual dresses…
> 
> That is truly the draw for wearing dresses - over the head and bam - you're dressed.
> I have a terrible time finding dresses because of my height. I've had to settle for skirts and tops - which isn't terrible, but I'd love a cute dress.
> I'm thinking of seeing how much it would be to have a few shift dresses made.


never knew how to wear a 'cute' dress  
either a formal for work, or an evening/cocktail, but i could never wear a 'simple' dress casually


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> p.s. i am probably a 'yang' to your 'yin' coz i like jeans, and not so much dresses


...and you like soft bags while I like structured bags.

Together, we bring balance and harmony to the world!  lol!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> ...and you like soft bags while I like structured bags.
> 
> Together, we bring balance and harmony to the world!  lol!


and variety!!  
but we still have something in common - we both hate cold and nasty weather, i can't deal with long winters either!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> and variety!!
> but we still have something in common - we both hate cold and nasty weather, i can't deal with long winters either!


YES!!  I just cannot! I whine incessantly when it gets below 45F / 7C. So snow and ice????


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> YES!!  I just cannot! I whine incessantly when it gets below 45F / 7C. So snow and ice????


i made a week (thewholebloodyweek!!!) in December when we went for a week to the mountains, my family enjoyed skiing, and i was quietly freezing, it was -6 to +1 deg C, and i was counting down till i board the plane and head back to the desert!


----------



## tenKrat

catsinthebag said:


> I love this look. I’m gonna try to copy you if you don’t mind!


Not at all!


----------



## tenKrat

lynne_ross said:


> I am a huge fan of rompers that look like dresses worn with running shoes. My go to shoes are a pair of Prada that have a small built in heel. Rompers are great with kids and wind! I am not a big fan of shorts, except jean shorts and I hate jeans in the summer - too hot.
> Here are 2 pics of me travelling with rompers and running shoes (the second is a bit fuzzy since I had to cut out like 5kids and a friend).


I loved rompers when I was younger!  Wore them all the time in the spring/summer. Can’t really pull them off anymore as I am 47.  Plus, I don’t have the patience to fiddle with them in the restroom.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here's a pic of me a couple years ago with a vintage floral dress I thrifted and tailored + plus my beige Vans:


Oh gosh, yes, dresses and Vans work for me, too. I love the classic slip ons. In fact, I’m hankering for a black and white checkered pair with the platform soles. 

Here’s another outfit with my 13 year old pair of Vans and my limited edition Coach Disney Mickey Mouse Patches Rogue:


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


I only like the smaller LV luggage pieces; I have the Keepall 45 in the black and grey Monogram Eclipse as my carryon, which I love.

DH and I are looking to possibly replace our old L.L. Bean luggage, which is actually still in great condition. We’ve had them for almost ten years. We like the look of Away Luggage, which has received many great reviews. Nordstrom recently offered Away luggage in bright, happy colors made just for them. They sold out quickly. 

The Away website had limited edition aluminum luggage in a rose gold color recently. There’s also a pink color. I know you love pink, @Sparkletastic.  Your DH could get the matching set in the Steel color.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> I loved rompers when I was younger!  Wore them all the time in the spring/summer. Can’t really pull them off anymore as I am 47.  Plus, I don’t have the patience to fiddle with them in the restroom.


never understood how to work it out quickly, effectively and all this in a tiny cabin  
i love the look on others, but never had one myself for this exact reason!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I think it depends on the dress - I wouldn’t wear sneaks with a ‘dressy’ dress [emoji38], but I would with a casual, fun dress. I wear them with fun summery skirts too - pretty much anything I would wear sandals with.


Ooooookay, so I'm clearly out of the loop on this. I'm gonna hafta look for non-sporty white sneakers. 

Am I looking for canvas ones, or leather ones?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Here are my green bags. The last two are blue-green.
> 1. Coach Legacy duffle in emerald (2012)
> 2. Michael Kors suede uptown astor (2012)
> 3. Coach small Sonoma flap in aqua (1996)
> 4. Bottega Veneta vintage hobo
> 5. Coach Chelsea crossbody (2016)


What a stunning green & blue-green collection. 

I'm especially in love with your vintage BV. Did you buy it preloved and restore it, or is it only "vintage" in the sense that you've had it forever? The wide strap looks so comfy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Ooooookay, so I'm clearly out of the loop on this. I'm gonna hafta look for non-sporty white sneakers.
> 
> Am I looking for canvas ones, or leather ones?


I have both leather and an adorable pair of eyelet sneaks - I'll take a picture when I get home!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve seen cute ones with and without laces. And they are worn year round.
> 
> I tried to google some pics to show what I mean. To me, these first two looks are a no. The dress and shoes are completely a mis match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344836
> View attachment 4344837
> 
> Whereas in these photos the shoes and dress feel more in alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344838
> View attachment 4344839
> View attachment 4344840
> View attachment 4344842


I get what you mean about the first two looks not working at all. And the last photo (short blue shirt dress, green sneakers) is totally adorable. To my eye, it works because the sneakers AREN'T white, they are in a similar color family to the dress. And then the bag, in bright pink, makes a great contrast. All three of these "crayon colors" play well together.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for posting these pics. The dress-with-sneakers look is one I’m going to try to do this summer. I’ve started to hate wearing shorts, but I love sneakers and wear them all the time (well, not now that we’re in boot season, but the second it warms up enough I’ll be in sneakers again!). It’s the dresses I’m not used to wearing. I’m pretty casual and live in jeans. So my goal is to get a few casual dresses this spring/summer that I can wear with cute sneakers. *If anyone has ideas for casual dresses, I’d love to hear them!*


Me, too!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What a stunning green & blue-green collection.
> 
> I'm especially in love with your vintage BV. Did you buy it preloved and restore it, or is it only "vintage" in the sense that you've had it forever? The wide strap looks so comfy!


Thank you! It is vintage because the ladies on BV AT said it was! I have no idea what that means in the BV world. In Coach it means over 20 years old. I bought it preloved, only a few months ago, but it looked like it had never been used! I've seen the same style listed many times on ebay, but not in such a fabulous color.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> never understood how to work it out quickly, effectively and all this in a tiny cabin
> i love the look on others, but never had one myself for this exact reason!


Exactly! I'm such a klutz, I think the top part could end up in the water!


----------



## ElainePG

pdxhb said:


> I'm a dress wearer as well - and have recently figured out just how comfortable Adidas are. My latest additions to footwear include two pair of Sambarose sneakers - they are super comfy and a little less athletic looking than trainers can be.


Those Sambrose sneakers are so cute! They come in silver, which is tempting me. 

Do the laces tie, or are they slip-ons? The pictures on the site don't show a bow on the top, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. I’m all about classic styles now. I just don’t want to buy / sell / remount anything. And, I also agree that I need jewelry that doesn’t require me to pamper it like pearls, opals, etc. Plus, I just prefer the look of diamonds. I do love blue sapphires and may get a dia / sapphire ring one day but, we’ll see.
> 
> I think if you want to stack the diamond bracelet with 3 love bracelets, you should go for something that will be balanced. I’m thinking the 5 ct range so it doesn’t overwhelm but, still holds it’s own. When I started looking, seeing comparison photos like these were helpful for me.
> (Image from Google)
> View attachment 4345377
> 
> I think the touch of diamonds would be very pretty with your stack. You’ll have to share pics when you get it!
> 
> And, I moved (back) to Texas a year and a half ago - different and better city than last time I lived here. I looooove it!  “Back home” is the US Midwest - specifically St. Louis. _Go_ _Cards!!! _
> I hated the idea. Then I started reading on the forum about how romantic it was. And, a small part of me thought it would be special if Mr. S and I had coordinating ones - his plain and mine of course with diamonds. Lol!  But, I just couldn’t get over the being locked in thing, even though I’ve read they come with a little screwdriver so you aren’t really trapped.


Oh that is a helpful pic! Yeah I am thinking between 0.1 and 0.2 carat per diamond. I think I want round but I would consider emerald. I have a pic somewhere of a 0.2 carat per diamond tennis bracelet with my loves but it is not on my phone. I will definitely need to look around, take pics then ponder.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I really should be working and am so blowing things off today
> 
> Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices.
> 
> Holy Mackerel, Batman!
> 
> Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money.
> 
> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


Personally I think if you carry LV luggage, you might as well be wearing a sign that says 'rob me!' I would rather pick something that is unique in color so it is easy to find, but doesn't scream designer.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I really should be working and am so blowing things off today
> 
> Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices.
> 
> Holy Mackerel, Batman!
> 
> Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money.
> 
> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


Nope! I have no interest in expensive luggage. I have all black samsonite and I tie ribbon on the handles so I can easily indentify my bags. I only fly business for work and even then my luggage looks rough after a flight.  DH is travelling now too and I bought him an lv leather laptop bag for travel he loves and has used it so much (he use to fly weekly for work) that lv redid the strap for him since he wore it off. I use my lv neverful for travel - it fits a birkin or kelly nicely. That would be my compromise an lv carry on!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I am a huge fan of rompers that look like dresses worn with running shoes. My go to shoes are a pair of Prada that have a small built in heel. Rompers are great with kids and wind! I am not a big fan of shorts, except jean shorts and I hate jeans in the summer - too hot.
> Here are 2 pics of me travelling with rompers and running shoes (the second is a bit fuzzy since I had to cut out like 5kids and a friend).


You look adorable in rompers!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> i made a week (thewholebloodyweek!!!) in December when we went for a week to the mountains, my family enjoyed skiing, and i was quietly freezing, it was -6 to +1 deg C, and i was counting down till i board the plane and head back to the desert!


You love your family. I wouldn’t have been quiet. 


tenKrat said:


> I only like the smaller LV luggage pieces; I have the Keepall 45 in the black and grey Monogram Eclipse as my carryon, which I love.
> 
> DH and I are looking to possibly replace our old L.L. Bean luggage, which is actually still in great condition. We’ve had them for almost ten years. We like the look of Away Luggage, which has received many great reviews. Nordstrom recently offered Away luggage in bright, happy colors made just for them. They sold out quickly.
> 
> The Away website had limited edition aluminum luggage in a rose gold color recently. There’s also a pink color. I know you love pink, @Sparkletastic.  Your DH could get the matching set in the Steel color.


Thanks for this info!!!
My issue is I think all luggage is pretty ugly - just boxes with handles. So it’s hard for me to get excited about anything. 

The keep all is hand or shoulder carry right? I really want my carryon to have wheels. 


ElainePG said:


> Ooooookay, so I'm clearly out of the loop on this. I'm gonna hafta look for non-sporty white sneakers.
> 
> Am I looking for canvas ones, or leather ones?


Both!





ElainePG said:


> I get what you mean about the first two looks not working at all. And the last photo (short blue shirt dress, green sneakers) is totally adorable. To my eye, it works because the sneakers AREN'T white, they are in a similar color family to the dress. And then the bag, in bright pink, makes a great contrast. All three of these "crayon colors" play well together.


The last look is my favorite!  





whateve said:


> Personally I think if you carry LV luggage, you might as well be wearing a sign that says 'rob me!' I would rather pick something that is unique in color so it is easy to find, but doesn't scream designer.


 OMG! YEEEEESSSS!!! That is exactly what I said to Mr. S. It’s a flashing neon sign to say - search my luggage and steal my stuff. And, it feels a little ostentatious for me.  But, obviously it’s a “thing” since LV is a luggage company at its heart. I just don’t like the price or the flashiness. A smaller piece would be ok - esp in the black mono. But, to me, a whole set is kinda matchy matchy and loud.


----------



## lynne_ross

tenKrat said:


> I loved rompers when I was younger!  Wore them all the time in the spring/summer. Can’t really pull them off anymore as I am 47.  Plus, I don’t have the patience to fiddle with them in the restroom.


Yes the washroom part is sooo awkward!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Nope! I have no interest in expensive luggage. I have all black samsonite and I tie ribbon on the handles so I can easily indentify my bags. I only fly business for work and even then my luggage looks rough after a flight.  DH is travelling now too and I bought him an lv leather laptop bag for travel he loves and has used it so much (he use to fly weekly for work) that lv redid the strap for him since he wore it off. I use my lv neverful for travel - it fits a birkin or kelly nicely. That would be my compromise an lv carry on!


I’m still screeching at the prices. They make “sense” given the handbag prices but, OMG!!!!! Makes me want to stuff my things in an IKEA bag. Lol!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i made a week (thewholebloodyweek!!!) in December when we went for a week to the mountains, my family enjoyed skiing, and i was quietly freezing, it was -6 to +1 deg C, and i was counting down till i board the plane and head back to the desert!


You handled it so gracefully! You and your nodini looked like you were enjoying yourselves! 
That's how I am when I'm forced to go on a fishing trip.


----------



## tenKrat

@Sparkletastic, yes, the LV Keepall is hand or shoulder carry only. 

You can check out LL Bean luggage. We have been quite satisfied with ours. I hope the quality is still as good as our older pieces.


----------



## Annabel Lee

muchstuff said:


> BV and Bal. Keeping the absinthe BV and the olive Bal Day bag, selling the olive Shopper tote in my current closet clean out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344120
> View attachment 4344121
> View attachment 4344122


Beautiful! I especially love the Day bag. 



msd_bags said:


> I went to a family gathering today.  Haven’t worn this Alma in Epi in ages! I sort of missed her!! (Originally intended to wear white sneakers with the outfit, but had a change of mind last minute thinking - “is it age appropriate?” [emoji16]
> View attachment 4344186


You look so chic! I do think sneakers would have also been a good choice, but I like your flats. 



lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 2 green bags - bambou 32 Hermes kelly and malachite 30 Hermes Birkin. I had originally asked for a malachite kelly but my store never got one in in the specs I wanted so my SA offered me the bambou kelly instead. I said no over the phone since the description online at the time did not appeal to me but he convinced me to come in and see the bag. I loved the colour in real life and it has become my most used bag. It is a work horse, I use it year round and it has been soaked in rain showers, I have fallen on ice with it (once I broke my arm while trying to protect it!), it has been dragged around by my kids and stuffed under the stroller and it has travelled to many countries. Yet it still looks great!
> The malachite I got years later in Paris and was happy to add the colour to my collection since it is a beautiful emerald.


Whoa, be still my heart! These are fabulous. 



bellarusa said:


> And here is my green BV bag and the current laptop.  Coincidentally the laptop died on Friday so hopefully this expedites the arrival of the new lighter smaller laptop?  A girl can dream, right?
> View attachment 4344485


Fingers crossed for you! Lovely bag. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I refuse to wear shorts unless I am doing something active that requires them. I just don’t find the look flattering on most people.
> 
> I loooooooove casual dresses but, they are so hard to find. I wish I had one or two go to brands to offer. *Too often spring / summery dresses are square and boxy without much construction or style. *When I buy some this year, I’ll share what I run across.
> I had some just like these in all white but, I much prefer yours with the silver stripes!!! Aren’t these incredibly comfy and easy to wear?
> Great look! And I’m like you. I won’t wear jeans / shorts abroad. I much prefer dresses.


I'm not a shorts person either. And yes! to the bolded part above. This is the kind of thing that makes me wish I had a clothing line. I want a dress with a defined waist, not super short, in lightweight but not sheer fabric, in interesting colors/patterns. Why is that so hard to find?? 



Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a good sales month for everything but bags. I’ve sold 2 Tiffany’s bracelets, a desk, a set of 3rd row car seats, an area rug, a St. John suit and a bunch of Star Trek memorabilia. But, no bags (I have 5 for sale) and none of the more expensive jewelry (about 10 pieces).
> 
> I’m surprised something significant didn’t go for Valentine’s Day.
> 
> Oh well. These things go in spurts. Mother’s Day is the next good selling opportunity in the US so hopefully most of these items will be gone by the end of May.
> 
> For those of you selling, how is it going?


I actually did a major closet clear-out last week. Most of it went to consignment, and I got a decent price, but some of my nicer things went to my mom, so I was glad to see those happily rehomed. I don't have any actual sales under my belt, though.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I really should be working and am so blowing things off today
> 
> Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices.
> 
> Holy Mackerel, Batman!
> 
> Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money.
> 
> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


Oh man, I had this conversation with myself last year. I now own an LV Keepall 55 in eclipse mono (the black/gray your Mr. S) likes. It's from the menswear line, but I thought a dark color would be less likely to show wear and tear, and it has an inside pocket, which was a must for me--not all colorways do. I really do love mine so far--it's lightweight but hardy, and it fits a lot.

That said, I ONLY bought it because we've started doing a lot more non-air travel. I'm just throwing it in the car and walking into a hotel, so safety isn't as much of a concern as it would be if I were in airports/trains/etc. My usual plane luggage is a bit beat up, and that's absolutely fine by me. All the better to camouflage any valuables I have inside.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> I have both leather and an adorable pair of eyelet sneaks - I'll take a picture when I get home!



For @ElainePG
Light khaki Keds:


White eyelet Koolaburra by Uggs (my favorites):


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Oh gosh, yes, dresses and Vans work for me, too. I love the classic slip ons. In fact, I’m hankering for a black and white checkered pair with the platform soles.
> 
> Here’s another outfit with my 13 year old pair of Vans and my limited edition Coach Disney Mickey Mouse Patches Rogue:
> View attachment 4345460


Okay, now... THIS look I understand!  

I'm thinking perhaps my difficulty is with bright-white tennies looking stark under a dress, unless the dress is a very light color. But these dark-toned red & black Vans below the dark-toned black & white outfit is perfection.

The Hubster has two pairs of Vans, but I don't have any... poor me!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I refuse to wear shorts unless I am doing something active that requires them. I just don’t find the look flattering on most people.


Same!!! Even back in high school I never wore shorts because I have thick, trunk-like soccer legs and they've never gone away except a few years back when I was doing yoga nearly everyday and eating very healthy. They're back again in full force with the pregnancy though! I think shorts can be very cute, but mostly on others


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> We are a bunch of goofballs. LOL! In my family we may actually give each other chocolate teeth.
> 
> Those are actually regular Reese’s (not Reese’s pieces) hearts - a lump of yummy peanut butter inside the chocolate  Oddly, I hate chocolate but for some reason can tolerate it on Reese’s   The Godiva bag had white chocolate fruit kebabs (I still picked the white choc off and ate the fruit. Lol!) and the Grand Luxe box had a butter cake. Yum!  But, now my sugar monster is awake and I gotta go cold turkey this week.
> Hahaha!  Yep.  So glam. They'll surely feature us in Vogue with my sophisticated Hello Kitty PJ’s and Mr. S. in his super sexy grey thermal long undies - snoring on the media room sofa, faces smeared in sticky cookie crumbs.
> 
> I put on the bracelet and tried to take pics but, evidently, my iPhone is not set for “jewelry mode”. LOL! Bags it can do so well. Jewelry? It always misses the sparkle and detail. Oh well, here’s the best I can do and you’ll have to work with me to envision its super sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really shines which makes me super happy! (I don’t know if you can tell but, my manicure is super sparkly too Lol!)
> 
> You can see that the bracelet is waaaay too big. Probably by at least an inch. I’m sure they can do something with the extra that I’ll love and I’ll share pics of whatever comes. But, it’s fun for every day work / casual / errands so I’m not blingy.
> 
> We’ve made good progress on my every day sets. So, I’m going to focus Mr. S on the tennis bracelet upgrade I want for my bday in Sept.


This is so stunning! What a lovely present, and I can't wait to see what tennis bracelet you upgrade to in fall!


----------



## Rhl2987

tenKrat said:


> I wear a dress & sneakers often, but especially when I travel. The dress because I don’t like to wear jeans/pants abroad, and the sneakers for comfort. Here’s an outfit I wore two years ago on a trip to Japan:
> View attachment 4344971


This is the perfect travel outfit, in my opinion. I love that dress. I really love stripes!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG
> Light khaki Keds:
> View attachment 4345634
> 
> White eyelet Koolaburra by Uggs (my favorites):
> View attachment 4345637


Thank you, @Cookiefiend !  I like them both, but especially the Koolaburra ones. Because of the way they look, but mostly because... well... *Koolaburra*! When I first read the name, I thought they were called "Koo*k*aburra," and the silly song from elementary school is now lodged firmly in my brain... 

"Kookaburra sits in the old gum treeeeeee,
Merry merry king of the bush is heeeeeee..."


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a good sales month for everything but bags. I’ve sold 2 Tiffany’s bracelets, a desk, a set of 3rd row car seats, an area rug, a St. John suit and a bunch of Star Trek memorabilia. But, no bags (I have 5 for sale) and none of the more expensive jewelry (about 10 pieces).
> 
> I’m surprised something significant didn’t go for Valentine’s Day.
> 
> Oh well. These things go in spurts. Mother’s Day is the next good selling opportunity in the US so hopefully most of these items will be gone by the end of May.
> 
> For those of you selling, how is it going?


I am so happy. I was just able to sell one of my two remaining significant bags (still in the process of getting the funds and then sending the bag off) and it has made me incredibly happy!! 

We had an unfortunate situation last week where we had a leak from the second floor to the first floor, coming through one of the lights. The whole ceiling has been ripped apart and we are dealing with insurance, and the closet reno will have to be on hold until everything is squared away. Drying and repair will take quite awhile, especially working with the insurance company, but I'm really hoping that everything will be done before baby arrives! It is nice to have some of the bag funds since I have a few more little baby items to purchase, will have to pay for the home repairs until I get the money reimbursed by the insurance company, I have a couple of VCA pieces that were my Valentine's Day gift, and my mini Roulis should be arriving in store this week since my Hermes SA was able to track one down for me!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I am a huge fan of rompers that look like dresses worn with running shoes. My go to shoes are a pair of Prada that have a small built in heel. Rompers are great with kids and wind! I am not a big fan of shorts, except jean shorts and I hate jeans in the summer - too hot.
> Here are 2 pics of me travelling with rompers and running shoes (the second is a bit fuzzy since I had to cut out like 5kids and a friend).


You look adorable and you have really nice legs!! I also love your VCA and Roulis


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> IKR?! I need it. A seller just bought an item from me and wants me to overnight it. But, my shipping terms are within 3 days and I’m going to be busy with work today. Plus, they didn’t pay for overnight shipping. Grrrr...


I had this happen to me for my last eBay sale as well! She asked for 1-3 day shipping when I had put 1-5 day ground and waited until after I agreed to the price and accepted it to do this. UGH!!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I am so happy. I was just able to sell one of my two remaining significant bags (still in the process of getting the funds and then sending the bag off) and it has made me incredibly happy!!
> 
> *We had an unfortunate situation last week where we had a leak from the second floor to the first floor, coming through one of the lights*. The whole ceiling has been ripped apart and we are dealing with insurance, and the closet reno will have to be on hold until everything is squared away. Drying and repair will take quite awhile, especially working with the insurance company, but I'm really hoping that everything will be done before baby arrives! It is nice to have some of the bag funds since I have a few more little baby items to purchase, will have to pay for the home repairs until I get the money reimbursed by the insurance company, I have a couple of VCA pieces that were my Valentine's Day gift, and my mini Roulis should be arriving in store this week since my Hermes SA was able to track one down for me!


Oh dear... that sounds like a real mess! And dealing with the insurance company is just SO much fun.  What a shame that your terrific closet reno is now being stalled. I hope everything can be sorted out quickly. Before your due date... hopefully!

Which VCA pieces did you get for Valentine's Day? I know that you were looking at several different ones. 

And that's good news about the mini Roulis! We'll want to see photos!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> If I did branded jewelry - which I haven’t done since I bought Tiffany pieces many years ago - I would be tempted by the Cartier Panthier or Bulgari serpenti jewelry. Which is weird because they don’t fit my style at all.  They can get to be more of the showy Vegas girl-y vibe that I don’t do. But, I think some of the sleeker and quieter pieces are cute.
> You look adorable in your rompers!!  That is a fun casual warm weather look.


Your tennis bracelet examples are so pretty! I love the Panther and have always wanted one of the rings (I forget which model). It's a chunky ring (not the humongous one) so I've never purchased it because I don't know how often I would actually wear it. The Bulgari serpenti bracelet is gorgeous and blingy so, while I admire it on others, I don't think I could ever wear it myself. I do tend to like simpler things that are easy to wear. Here's to hoping that my two VCA letterwood pieces are simple enough that I wear them almost everyday.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I really should be working and am so blowing things off today
> 
> Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices.
> 
> Holy Mackerel, Batman!
> 
> Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money.
> 
> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


Have you ever heard of Away? It's a newer brand with rave reviews. My Dad is old-school and all about researching ALL the options and reviews and Consumer Reports, etc. He ended up getting a carry-on from there for my Mom and loves it so much. They have great customer service. He wanted to get my Mom the black suitcase but they were out at the time and told him to get the gray so she could use it for her upcoming trip, and then just exchange it for the black afterwards, once it was used!! He also got me one last year for my birthday and I really like it. I do wish I had been able to upgrade to the aluminum one, but I know mine will last a very longtime. I've always wanted LV hard sided luggage (and soft-sided) but I feel much better about the price point of this luggage, it's still beautiful, and then I won't feel terrible when I have to check my bag because they've run out of overhead space!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Oh dear... that sounds like a real mess! And dealing with the insurance company is just SO much fun.  What a shame that your terrific closet reno is now being stalled. I hope everything can be sorted out quickly. Before your due date... hopefully!
> 
> Which VCA pieces did you get for Valentine's Day? I know that you were looking at several different ones.
> 
> And that's good news about the mini Roulis! We'll want to see photos!


I will keep everyone posted on the home status because I will be incredibly excited once we're past this!! 

I picked the vintage Alhambra earrings in pink gold with letterwood, and the matching 5 motif bracelet. Unfortunately, letterwood is being phased out so the earrings had to come brand new from Paris, and the bracelet will have to be special ordered so it will take 5-6 months  But, I like the color of the wood and think it will be simple and look nice against my skin, and also match the watch that I will get at some point in the near future. So, those were my first selections!

Can't wait to pick up the Roulis! It's in Beton (a color similar to ivory) with permabrass hardware so it will be the dressiest of my bags and I'm hoping I will not have any huge issues with color transfer.


----------



## Rhl2987

tenKrat said:


> I only like the smaller LV luggage pieces; I have the Keepall 45 in the black and grey Monogram Eclipse as my carryon, which I love.
> 
> DH and I are looking to possibly replace our old L.L. Bean luggage, which is actually still in great condition. We’ve had them for almost ten years. We like the look of Away Luggage, which has received many great reviews. Nordstrom recently offered Away luggage in bright, happy colors made just for them. They sold out quickly.
> 
> The Away website had limited edition aluminum luggage in a rose gold color recently. There’s also a pink color. I know you love pink, @Sparkletastic.  Your DH could get the matching set in the Steel color.


Ahhh YES! I hadn't read this yet and made the same suggestion! I'm like you and keep luggage for many years before replacing! So, I hope Away will last as long as my previous, no brand luggage did.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> Same!!! Even back in high school I never wore shorts because I have thick, trunk-like soccer legs and they've never gone away except a few years back when I was doing yoga nearly everyday and eating very healthy. They're back again in full force with the pregnancy though! I think shorts can be very cute, but mostly on others


I always wanted to wear rompers when I was pregnant. They looked so cute on everyone else, but really stupid on me. My legs are too skinny and look silly in some styles.


Rhl2987 said:


> I am so happy. I was just able to sell one of my two remaining significant bags (still in the process of getting the funds and then sending the bag off) and it has made me incredibly happy!!
> 
> We had an unfortunate situation last week where we had a leak from the second floor to the first floor, coming through one of the lights. The whole ceiling has been ripped apart and we are dealing with insurance, and the closet reno will have to be on hold until everything is squared away. Drying and repair will take quite awhile, especially working with the insurance company, but I'm really hoping that everything will be done before baby arrives! It is nice to have some of the bag funds since I have a few more little baby items to purchase, will have to pay for the home repairs until I get the money reimbursed by the insurance company, I have a couple of VCA pieces that were my Valentine's Day gift, and my mini Roulis should be arriving in store this week since my Hermes SA was able to track one down for me!


I'm so sorry! I hope nothing really important was damaged. 

@Sparkletastic I just remembered another thing about why you might not want very expensive luggage - On one of my trips, TSA completely ripped out the lining of one of my suitcases.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, @Cookiefiend !  I like them both, but especially the Koolaburra ones. Because of the way they look, but mostly because... well... *Koolaburra*! When I first read the name, I thought they were called "Koo*k*aburra," and the silly song from elementary school is now lodged firmly in my brain...
> 
> "Kookaburra sits in the old gum treeeeeee,
> Merry merry king of the bush is heeeeeee..."


Haha. Now you have that stuck in my head!!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I always wanted to wear rompers when I was pregnant. They looked so cute on everyone else, but really stupid on me. My legs are too skinny and look silly in some styles.
> 
> I'm so sorry! I hope nothing really important was damaged.
> 
> @Sparkletastic I just remembered another thing about why you might not want very expensive luggage - On one of my trips, TSA completely ripped out the lining of one of my suitcases.


One of my cuter pregnancy pieces is actually a really wide legged romper that my husband prefers I do not wear  It is the most comfortable thing ever, apart from the slight hassle of taking the whole top part down to use the restroom. I solve this by wearing a long sleeved shirt underneath and hope the look is cute. Perhaps pant rompers would be nice on you! I feel that certain styles can elongate the leg. I've actually worn pant rompers to two weddings I've been to and received many compliments and it was much more comfortable than a dress.

Nothing important was damaged but we may have to replace all the tile that was just done!! We will see!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I am so happy. I was just able to sell one of my two remaining significant bags (still in the process of getting the funds and then sending the bag off) and it has made me incredibly happy!!
> 
> We had an unfortunate situation last week where we had a leak from the second floor to the first floor, coming through one of the lights. The whole ceiling has been ripped apart and we are dealing with insurance, and the closet reno will have to be on hold until everything is squared away. Drying and repair will take quite awhile, especially working with the insurance company, but I'm really hoping that everything will be done before baby arrives! It is nice to have some of the bag funds since I have a few more little baby items to purchase, will have to pay for the home repairs until I get the money reimbursed by the insurance company, I have a couple of VCA pieces that were my Valentine's Day gift, and my mini Roulis should be arriving in store this week since my Hermes SA was able to track one down for me!


Oh no! I hope it is all fixed before baby arrives. Water damage sucks. I have never had to make an insurance claim but I am sure the process is not quick and likely stressful. 
I read elsewhere you are getting a beton roulis - that is colour I am hoping to get!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> You look adorable and you have really nice legs!! I also love your VCA and Roulis


Thanks. I actually have always hated my legs. They are crazy muscular since I figured skating growing up. So they do not match my slim arms and it is hard to fit into my size skinny jeans - then the waist is too big if I go up a size for my legs. I guess you never like what you have! They do allow me to wear short jean short - so that is a plus I guess.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I always wanted to wear rompers when I was pregnant. They looked so cute on everyone else, but really stupid on me. My legs are too skinny and look silly in some styles.
> 
> I'm so sorry! I hope nothing really important was damaged.
> 
> @Sparkletastic I just remembered another thing about why you might not want very expensive luggage - On one of my trips, TSA completely ripped out the lining of one of my suitcases.


Too skinny of legs - see this sounds like the perfect legs to me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG
> Light khaki Keds:
> View attachment 4345634
> 
> White eyelet Koolaburra by Uggs (my favorites):
> View attachment 4345637


i really like this eyelet ones! 


Rhl2987 said:


> This is so stunning! What a lovely present, and I can't wait to see what tennis bracelet you upgrade to in fall!


Thank you. I love it! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Your tennis bracelet examples are so pretty! I love the Panther and have always wanted one of the rings (I forget which model). It's a chunky ring (not the humongous one) so I've never purchased it because I don't know how often I would actually wear it. The Bulgari serpenti bracelet is gorgeous and blingy so, while I admire it on others, I don't think I could ever wear it myself. I do tend to like simpler things that are easy to wear. Here's to hoping that my two VCA letterwood pieces are simple enough that I wear them almost everyday.


Same here, I really like some of the the Panthier and Seprenti items but, they are a little too much for me.  I’m happy you’re getting the VCA pieces you love. 

I hope all works out well for you with the insurance. This is a hassle you didn’t need with pregnancy, med school apps, house reno. Make sure you don’t push yourself too much. 


lynne_ross said:


> Thanks. I actually have always hated my legs. They are crazy muscular since I figured skating growing up. So they do not match my slim arms and it is hard to fit into my size skinny jeans - then the waist is too big if I go up a size for my legs. I guess you never like what you have! They do allow me to wear short jean short - so that is a plus I guess.


Have you tried skinny jeans with a curvy cut? They are fuller in the thighs and smaller in the waist. 
As a teen, I used to hate my proportionally larger legs / butt. But, now I’m happy with them because I’ve learned how to dress my body. 
But, you will NEVER catch me in white pants or skirt and a black top. Not gonna happen. E-ver.  Also, I’ll never wear a sheath.   Some things aren’t for me. Lol!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> i really like this eyelet ones!
> Thank you. I love it!
> 
> Same here, I really like some of the the Panthier and Seprenti items but, they are a little too much for me.  I’m happy you’re getting the VCA pieces you love.
> 
> I hope all works out well for you with the insurance. This is a hassle you didn’t need with pregnancy, med school apps, house reno. Make sure you don’t push yourself too much.
> Have you tried skinny jeans with a curvy cut? They are fuller in the thighs and smaller in the waist.
> As a teen, I used to hate my proportionally larger legs / butt. But, now I’m happy with them because I’ve learned how to dress my body.
> But, you will NEVER catch me in white pants or skirt and a black top. Not gonna happen. E-ver.  Also, I’ll never wear a sheath.   Some things aren’t for me. Lol!


It is just my calves that are larger. My butt is small and my thighs are normal size but muscular. So curvy fit does not work. I need figure skating muscular thin fit lol.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> It is just my calves that are larger. My butt is small and my thighs are normal size but muscular. So curvy fit does not work. I need figure skating muscular thin fit lol.


One brand I've been interested in trying but probably won't for awhile is Good American. A) Not excited to support a Kardashian and, B) I can't spend that kind of money on jeans right now. When I am back to pre-baby body I will splurge on some cute things! But I've heard good reviews on these jeans.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Too skinny of legs - see this sounds like the perfect legs to me!


I wish I could get some muscle definition but I can't, no matter how much I exercise. My sister has muscular calves from dancing, but she takes after a different part of the family than me. 

I wear skinny jeans but make sure they aren't skin-tight so my legs don't look too skinny.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I wish I could get some muscle definition but I can't, no matter how much I exercise. My sister has muscular calves from dancing, but she takes after a different part of the family than me.
> 
> I wear skinny jeans but make sure they aren't skin-tight so my legs don't look too skinny.


My husband’s side is like that and I think 2 of my children (including my one daughter) inherited that body type while one got my side’s. I can not find skinny jeans that are not tight in the legs. Oh well...


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> I am a huge fan of rompers that look like dresses worn with running shoes. My go to shoes are a pair of Prada that have a small built in heel. Rompers are great with kids and wind! I am not a big fan of shorts, except jean shorts and I hate jeans in the summer - too hot.
> Here are 2 pics of me travelling with rompers and running shoes (the second is a bit fuzzy since I had to cut out like 5kids and a friend).


The rompers look good on you!  I've always wanted to try the style on, but, I'm a patron of the restroom, so no can do!!


Sparkletastic said:


> I really should be working and am so blowing things off today
> 
> Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices.
> 
> Holy Mackerel, Batman!
> 
> Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money.
> 
> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


My main consideration in a luggage (aside from sturdiness/quality) is weight.  How do the LV luggage pieces weigh, I wonder.

Btw, didn't know your Midwest "back home" is in the same state as my sister's place!!  Just an aside, my sister was telling me how there were renovation works at the Arch and we would visit together during my vacation there.  Alas, it was closed when we went after Christmas due to the government shutdown!  I had been to the observation deck a few years before though so I was not too sad.



ksuromax said:


> i mean, i would look cheap if i wore as many of them as i do silver, a few on every hand
> but i don't say i don't wear them, i do
> here are my most fave ones
> the square chunky one is a gift from my DH for some occasion (can't remember which one to save my life!), 6 small diamonds on 2 sides of a big square aquamarine, wg, bespoke.
> slim round is a 0.5 kt diamond, (i went to the supermarket at the mall, literally wearing my sweatpants and shapeless top, needed fresh milk and bread, and right before the supermarket i saw a small shop with a big banner "Diamonds, sale", the guy asked me to have a look, i said i was not interested, he said just one minute, it does not hurt to look. Ended up buying the damn thing! the deal was indeed too good! only i can go to buy bread and milk and come back with a half carat diamond ring! )
> the flat band next to it is a platinum ring with a small diamond my DH got for free when he was buying me something else, that 'something else' is collecting dust, and i am wearing the heck out of this freebie!
> wide band is sterling silver BVLGARI 'save the children' charity one, love it, wear it a lot
> and BV on the big finger is my souvenir from Milan, i was desperately looking for a ring in big size for my big finger, finally scored one!!
> see? i am totally careless, wear and mix all i like, don't care for the cost, or metal, as long as i like how it looks/feels on the fingers


I love your supermarket story!! Fresh milk, bread and a diamond!  Lol!

As for me, I can't stand not removing my jewelry the moment I get home!!.  It took a while for me to sleep wearing my Fitbit (it monitors sleep pattern).



lynne_ross said:


> Yes the washroom part is sooo awkward!


It would be too inconvenient for me since I often go!!!


----------



## ElainePG

@Sparkletastic , have you ever looked at Briggs and Riley luggage? The Hubster and I have been using ours for easily twenty years, maybe more, and it still looks nearly new. We have the softsided fabric pieces. They're made out of what the site calls "ballistic nylon," which sounds as though they're losing their temper, doesn't it???  

They aren't inexpensive, but they certainly don't compare to LV prices. And they don't scream "steal me" because they aren't branded.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> It is just my calves that are larger. My butt is small and my thighs are normal size but muscular. So curvy fit does not work. I need figure skating muscular thin fit lol.


Perhaps a slight bootcut would work? 


msd_bags said:


> The rompers look good on you!  I've always wanted to try the style on, but, I'm a patron of the restroom, so no can do!!
> 
> My main consideration in a luggage (aside from sturdiness/quality) is weight.  How do the LV luggage pieces weigh, I wonder.
> 
> Btw, didn't know your Midwest "back home" is in the same state as my sister's place!!  Just an aside, my sister was telling me how there were renovation works at the Arch and we would visit together during my vacation there.  Alas, it was closed when we went after Christmas due to the government shutdown!  I had been to the observation deck a few years before though so I was not too sad.
> 
> 
> I love your supermarket story!! Fresh milk, bread and a diamond!  Lol!
> 
> As for me, I can't stand not removing my jewelry the moment I get home!!.  It took a while for me to sleep wearing my Fitbit (it monitors sleep pattern).
> 
> 
> It would be too inconvenient for me since I often go!!!


Yes! Luggage has to be lightweight. 

And yep, my hometown is (not so bustling) St. Louis.  However, I’m sooo happy to be gone! 


ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic , have you ever looked at Briggs and Riley luggage? The Hubster and I have been using ours for easily twenty years, maybe more, and it still looks nearly new. We have the softsided fabric pieces. They're made out of what the site calls "ballistic nylon," which sounds as though they're losing their temper, doesn't it???
> 
> They aren't inexpensive, but they certainly don't compare to LV prices. And they don't scream "steal me" because they aren't branded.


I actually have one of their carryons. I like it a lot. 

I don’t think I’ll love any luggage though. So, spending lots on it is not what I want to do.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> It is just my calves that are larger. My butt is small and my thighs are normal size but muscular. So curvy fit does not work. I need figure skating muscular thin fit lol.


Perhaps a slight bootcut would work? 


msd_bags said:


> The rompers look good on you!  I've always wanted to try the style on, but, I'm a patron of the restroom, so no can do!!
> 
> My main consideration in a luggage (aside from sturdiness/quality) is weight.  How do the LV luggage pieces weigh, I wonder.
> 
> Btw, didn't know your Midwest "back home" is in the same state as my sister's place!!  Just an aside, my sister was telling me how there were renovation works at the Arch and we would visit together during my vacation there.  Alas, it was closed when we went after Christmas due to the government shutdown!  I had been to the observation deck a few years before though so I was not too sad.
> 
> 
> I love your supermarket story!! Fresh milk, bread and a diamond!  Lol!
> 
> As for me, I can't stand not removing my jewelry the moment I get home!!.  It took a while for me to sleep wearing my Fitbit (it monitors sleep pattern).
> 
> 
> It would be too inconvenient for me since I often go!!!


Yes! Luggage has to be lightweight. 

And yep, my hometown is (not so bustling) St. Louis.  However, I’m sooo happy to be gone! 


ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic , have you ever looked at Briggs and Riley luggage? The Hubster and I have been using ours for easily twenty years, maybe more, and it still looks nearly new. We have the softsided fabric pieces. They're made out of what the site calls "ballistic nylon," which sounds as though they're losing their temper, doesn't it???
> 
> They aren't inexpensive, but they certainly don't compare to LV prices. And they don't scream "steal me" because they aren't branded.


I actually have one of their carryons. I like it a lot. 

I don’t think I’ll love any luggage though. So, spending lots on it is not what I want to do.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t think I’ll love any luggage though. So, spending lots on it is not what I want to do.


So I decided to spend on a relatively pricey (to me) check-in piece (about $400 equivalent) from the Samsonite store here.  Before that, I had been stalking the US website and I could have actually gotten a similar (not the same) piece at $160 with their stackable promo codes, shipped to my sister in MO.  But that would mean that I would just travel with 1 check-in luggage from here to the US, which was not realistic since a lot of family members were sending some stuff to my sister.  My other pieces were also relatively new so there was nothing to bring there and throw away after.  So I bought that expensive (to me!) hardside piece.  Guess what, first use, and with a luggage cover at that (I don't normally use one, but at this price of luggage I'm a bit more protective), already there was a dent, maybe about 2 inches long!!  But I somehow knew before buying how luggage pieces are treated by airport baggage handlers.  Nevertheless I had hoped that my story would be different, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> You handled it so gracefully! You and your nodini looked like you were enjoying yourselves!
> That's how I am when I'm forced to go on a fishing trip.


thank you! i totally understand! 
i could sit on the bank for the whole day, but CATCHING a fish would be a total NO for me


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> You love your family. I wouldn’t have been quiet.


not that i was quiet....  
but i made it, i went there with them, and i tried to distance myself a bit and not annoy them too much, so i kept myself entertained with taking pics of my bags on the snow


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Exactly! I'm such a klutz, I think the top part could end up in the water!


100% it would for me!


----------



## essiedub

lynne_ross said:


> I am a huge fan of rompers that look like dresses worn with running shoes. My go to shoes are a pair of Prada that have a small built in heel. Rompers are great with kids and wind! I am not a big fan of shorts, except jean shorts and I hate jeans in the summer - too hot.
> Here are 2 pics of me travelling with rompers and running shoes (the second is a bit fuzzy since I had to cut out like 5kids and a friend).


 Really cute. You look great and I love it with sneakers! I like the idea of romper shorts but struggle with the going to bathroom part.

P.s. what have you added to your Pico?  I want to copy!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> thank you! i totally understand!
> i could sit on the bank for the whole day, but CATCHING a fish would be a total NO for me


Usually we go out in a boat. Luckily I love boats, but not so much when the weather is harsh. Last summer we went out in a rushing river in waders. If I catch one, I refuse to take them off the hook. We always throw them back.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Usually we go out in a boat. Luckily I love boats, but not so much when the weather is harsh. Last summer we went out in a rushing river in waders. If I catch one, I refuse to take them off the hook. We always throw them back.


 
i love fish, i cook fish, but i refuse to catch it 
i know, lame, but i just can't


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> send us a 'lucky Seller' juju



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> never thought the diamonds can look dated
> i am not very much into diamonds, and i much more love silver and less noticeable accessories, because i love stacking, and i love many, these silver bracelets are a mix of all: BV, Gucci, unbranded silver chains, lava stones and 'save the dolphins' charity charm.
> i don't take them off at all.
> i would not be able to wear that much of precious metal and stones on me without looking kitch-y and cheap, and just one fine piece won't make me feel good
> i do have a few wg rings, which i wear with my silver, but they don't scream 'GOLD' at all



I love your funky wrist. [emoji16] I wish I could do that, but my “slimmest part” is short so... 

I used to love silver more than gold and wear silver exclusively until lately that I seem to pick gold over silver. I used to prefer gemstone more than diamond, but I seem to wear diamond exclusively for the last few years. I guess my preference changes. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. I’m all about classic styles now. I just don’t want to buy / sell / remount anything. And, I also agree that I need jewelry that doesn’t require me to pamper it like pearls, opals, etc. Plus, I just prefer the look of diamonds. I do love blue sapphires and may get a dia / sapphire ring one day but, we’ll see.
> 
> I think if you want to stack the diamond bracelet with 3 love bracelets, you should go for something that will be balanced. I’m thinking the 5 ct range so it doesn’t overwhelm but, still holds it’s own. When I started looking, seeing comparison photos like these were helpful for me.
> (Image from Google)
> View attachment 4345377
> 
> I think the touch of diamonds would be very pretty with your stack. You’ll have to share pics when you get it!
> 
> And, I moved (back) to Texas a year and a half ago - different and better city than last time I lived here. I looooove it!  “Back home” is the US Midwest - specifically St. Louis. _Go_ _Cards!!! _
> I hated the idea. Then I started reading on the forum about how romantic it was. And, a small part of me thought it would be special if Mr. S and I had coordinating ones - his plain and mine of course with diamonds. Lol!  But, I just couldn’t get over the being locked in thing, even though I’ve read they come with a little screwdriver so you aren’t really trapped.



I didn’t really like the look or concept of the Love bracelet at first until I was gifted a look-alike, made in gold with platinum plated and diamond but it has a hinge so it’s very easy to be taken out. I know it’s a silly idea and some may think I’m wearing a bad fake, but it’s a gift from my dad (his jeweler pushes him citing it’s a popular design for the young “girls” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]) Anyway, after I got over the imitation idea and start wearing it, I like the look on me and am thinking of getting two in gold with diamonds and plain silver.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I really should be working and am so blowing things off today
> 
> Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices.
> 
> Holy Mackerel, Batman!
> 
> Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money.
> 
> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.



I swear by a simple Samsonite. I don’t trust the luggage handlers at the airport. It’s simple, last long enough, and do the job. No one will want to steal mine and very unlikely people will want to open it and steal things. 

But if you want something more branded, Rimowa is good. Light and durable. Understated, too.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I loved rompers when I was younger!  Wore them all the time in the spring/summer. Can’t really pull them off anymore as I am 47.  Plus, I don’t have the patience to fiddle with them in the restroom.



I think you still can. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Oh gosh, yes, dresses and Vans work for me, too. I love the classic slip ons. In fact, I’m hankering for a black and white checkered pair with the platform soles.
> 
> Here’s another outfit with my 13 year old pair of Vans and my limited edition Coach Disney Mickey Mouse Patches Rogue:
> View attachment 4345460



I have that pair, but in black and white with the hello kitty LE. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dcooney4

I am loving every green bag shown . I think I might need a green bag. 
As far a casual dresses go they are hard to find. I did find some in a boutique at the end of last summer. Also I bought some cute ones at Vineyard & Vines. I have never tried them with sneakers but I might this spring.


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> So I decided to spend on a relatively pricey (to me) check-in piece (about $400 equivalent) from the Samsonite store here.  Before that, I had been stalking the US website and I could have actually gotten a similar (not the same) piece at $160 with their stackable promo codes, shipped to my sister in MO.  But that would mean that I would just travel with 1 check-in luggage from here to the US, which was not realistic since a lot of family members were sending some stuff to my sister.  My other pieces were also relatively new so there was nothing to bring there and throw away after.  So I bought that expensive (to me!) hardside piece.  Guess what, first use, and with a luggage cover at that (I don't normally use one, but at this price of luggage I'm a bit more protective), already there was a dent, maybe about 2 inches long!!  But I somehow knew before buying how luggage pieces are treated by airport baggage handlers.  Nevertheless I had hoped that my story would be different, lol.


Did the airline cover cost for you?


----------



## lynne_ross

essiedub said:


> Really cute. You look great and I love it with sneakers! I like the idea of romper shorts but struggle with the going to bathroom part.
> 
> P.s. what have you added to your Pico?  I want to copy!


Good eye! I use a kelly strap with my pico so I can shoulder carry it. I just attach it to the metal parts. The bag becomes very open but it is fine most of time just can’t use in high pick pocket areas when travelling.


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Did the airline cover cost for you?



I didn’t go to them anymore.  It’s not that bad really, just that the new luggage is no longer blemish free!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Karl Lagerfeld died earlier today.  RIP. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6720439/Karl-Lagerfeld-dies-aged-85-France.html


----------



## Sparkletastic

DP


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> So I decided to spend on a relatively pricey (to me) check-in piece (about $400 equivalent) from the Samsonite store here.  Before that, I had been stalking the US website and I could have actually gotten a similar (not the same) piece at $160 with their stackable promo codes, shipped to my sister in MO.  But that would mean that I would just travel with 1 check-in luggage from here to the US, which was not realistic since a lot of family members were sending some stuff to my sister.  My other pieces were also relatively new so there was nothing to bring there and throw away after.  So I bought that expensive (to me!) hardside piece.  Guess what, first use, and with a luggage cover at that (I don't normally use one, but at this price of luggage I'm a bit more protective), already there was a dent, maybe about 2 inches long!!  But I somehow knew before buying how luggage pieces are treated by airport baggage handlers.  Nevertheless I had hoped that my story would be different, lol.


Ugh... frustrating!  I've never owned hard-sided luggage. Are they prone to denting? I suppose it's a risk either way: dents in hard-sided bags, or rips in soft-sided. But after spending $400, you should certainly expect dent-free luggage... at least for a few years.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> thank you! i totally understand!
> i could sit on the bank for the whole day, but CATCHING a fish would be a total NO for me


I’m an only child and was a complete Daddy’s girl. So, I grew up a tomboy - fishing, doing carpentry, yard work, going to the shooting range, etc. (That’s all hidden under my sparklyness now. Lol!)  Daddy and I would go fishing at least twice a month and I loved all of it - hook, line and sinker. (hahaha! I’m soooo punny!)


ksuromax said:


> not that i was quiet....
> but i made it, i went there with them, and i tried to distance myself a bit and not annoy them too much, so i kept myself entertained with taking pics of my bags on the snow


Taking bags pictures should be officially recognized as an effective, psychological, therapeutic approach to life. 


vink said:


> I have that pair, but in black and white with the hello kitty LE. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


OMG! Hello Kitty ones!!!


dcooney4 said:


> I am loving every green bag shown . I think I might need a green bag.
> As far a casual dresses go they are hard to find. I did find some in a boutique at the end of last summer. Also I bought some cute ones at Vineyard & Vines. I have never tried them with sneakers but I might this spring.


Casual dresses are VERY hard to find. I’ll have to look up V&V.


lynne_ross said:


> Good eye! I use a kelly strap with my pico so I can shoulder carry it. I just attach it to the metal parts. The bag becomes very open but it is fine most of time just can’t use in high pick pocket areas when travelling.


Every time someone says pico, for a moment I think pico de gallo. Lol!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Karl Lagerfeld died earlier today.  RIP.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6720439/Karl-Lagerfeld-dies-aged-85-France.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346085


may he rest in peace, another legend gone...


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Okay, now... THIS look I understand!
> 
> The Hubster has two pairs of Vans, but I don't have any... poor me!


Time to get yourself a pair, Elaine.


----------



## tenKrat

Rhl2987 said:


> This is the perfect travel outfit, in my opinion. I love that dress. I really love stripes!


Thank you! I love stripes, too. I had to finally retire that LL Bean dress because I wore it to death. I love red dresses, too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I finally got myself out of my new tote. LOL! That’s a great sign! I never stay in the same bag for days. I had it fully loaded most of the time and it’s not heavy at all. I swear it looks like it would be brick heavy just looking at it. I don’t know what kind of dark fairy magic is going on there. 

I am SOOOOOOOOO glad I:

1) Didn’t settle on form or function even though the search took almost *2* *years*.  It’s difficult to have a usage need (vs. a pure want) and wait. Every time I traveled for fun, I needed a black tote and didn’t have a good alternative. It was very tempting to “just get something” to use. We all know that would have been a bag I sold creating guilt, hassle and additional financial burden.

2) Didn’t hold to some artificial spending limit and got exactly what I wanted. I can be super squirrelly about how I spend money.  My nature (nurture?) is to save / scrimp. But, I had the money for this purchase. I just had to put myself in a headlock to spend it.  Had I held to some arbitrary dollar limit, I wouldn’t have gotten want I wanted.  I was still smart though. This is a $5000 bag and I bought it for 56% of retail in excellent condition with all the extras.

These are lessons I’ve learned on this thread.   I’m just finally applying them.  #dumbbunnymoves #slowlearner
#ebaysellingptsd 

This happy experience is reinforcing the fact that I should pause yet again and truly evaluate what bag, if any, is next.

BUT!!!! I’m not getting any bags til I get my tennis bracelet.  After that, I’m going to stop dithering and look for the three bags I want but have held out on buying - a black caviar Chanel SF jumbo (to replace the black patent I sold - another material mistake), avery special TBD Lady Dior and a pink Chanel or pink Kelly. (I’m 90% sure I want the Chanel but, I am going finally evaluate Hermes to see if this bag is for me or not.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Side note:  I’ve mentioned how much I hated Chanel caviar. My 10c red sf jumbo literally felt like plastic. I was floored when I bought it but, thought I’d warm up to it eventually. Nope!  I grew increasingly irritated with it, sold it and got my luscious red lambie as a replacement. It felt super picky to do this at the time but, I’m so glad I did.

Well, th leather on this caviar tote is completely changing my mind. It feels like... gasp... leather.  Going forward, I would absolutely get other C bags in caviar *IF* they have this type of leather. Now I “get” why people love C caviar - super durable and pretty. Ya’ live and learn. 

My puzzlement though is - how will I know one caviar from another. I’m not buying any Chanel bag in boutique. They will always be preowned for me. Dior is the only brand that can mesmerize me enough to pay these utterly stupid retail prices. So, I’ll have to buy with sellers with return policies. (I _hate_ to return things.)

So my questions for the day:

Have you ever bought a bag that completely changed your opinion on the brand / style / materials, etc.?

Do any of you who buy Chanel caviar have advice for me on picking the “good” caviar?


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Karl Lagerfeld died earlier today.  RIP.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6720439/Karl-Lagerfeld-dies-aged-85-France.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346085



May he Rest In Peace. Such a strong and influential character. I wish one day someone release his sketch archives as a book. His designs maybe beautiful, but I love all of his sketches. And although some of his words and attitude may sound appalled, he clearly stood by it which I find admirable. He’ll greatly missed and I’m sure will get a piece or two from his last collection.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note:  I’ve mentioned how much I hated Chanel caviar. My 10c red sf jumbo literally felt like plastic. I was floored when I bought it but, thought I’d warm up to it eventually. Nope!  I grew increasingly irritated with it, sold it and got my luscious red lambie as a replacement. It felt super picky to do this at the time but, I’m so glad I did.
> 
> Well, th leather on this caviar tote is completely changing my mind. It feels like... gasp... leather.  Going forward, I would absolutely get other C bags in caviar *IF* they have this type of leather. Now I “get” why people love C caviar - super durable and pretty. Ya’ live and learn.
> 
> My puzzlement though is - how will I know one caviar from another. I’m not buying any Chanel bag in boutique. They will always be preowned for me. Dior is the only brand that can mesmerize me enough to pay these utterly stupid retail prices. So, I’ll have to buy with sellers with return policies. (I _hate_ to return things.)
> 
> So my questions for the day:
> 
> Have you ever bought a bag that completely changed your opinion on the brand / style / materials, etc.?
> 
> Do any of you who buy Chanel caviar have advice for me on picking the “good” caviar?



For the first question, my answer is no. I like what I like and I know what I like. I know my limit and preference quite well. 

For the second question, I also have no answer for you. Chanel’s cavier is too varied. Even within the same season, it can be different among the different models. Plus, some people like it hard, some prefer it soft. Your 10C is the old school cavier that actually most people prefer on their flap. But I can see why it’s not for you. Not all tote got that kind of cavier except some GST, from what I’ve seen. The most consistent leather in Chanel for me seems to be lamb. But I’ve heard some seasons are rough than another. Your tote though is the new cavier and the type that they seem to use on tote lately. I don’t check any classics out for too long time, but I don’t think it’s the same cavier they use on your tote. After all, cavier is a stamped calf. They can be treated differently.


----------



## More bags

I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...

Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note:  I’ve mentioned how much I hated Chanel caviar. My 10c red sf jumbo literally felt like plastic. I was floored when I bought it but, thought I’d warm up to it eventually. Nope!  I grew increasingly irritated with it, sold it and got my luscious red lambie as a replacement. It felt super picky to do this at the time but, I’m so glad I did.
> 
> Well, th leather on this caviar tote is completely changing my mind. It feels like... gasp... leather.  Going forward, I would absolutely get other C bags in caviar *IF* they have this type of leather. Now I “get” why people love C caviar - super durable and pretty. Ya’ live and learn.
> 
> My puzzlement though is - how will I know one caviar from another. I’m not buying any Chanel bag in boutique. They will always be preowned for me. Dior is the only brand that can mesmerize me enough to pay these utterly stupid retail prices. So, I’ll have to buy with sellers with return policies. (I _hate_ to return things.)
> 
> So my questions for the day:
> 
> Have you ever bought a bag that completely changed your opinion on the brand / style / materials, etc.?
> 
> Do any of you who buy Chanel caviar have advice for me on picking the “good” caviar?


I am the same way as you and I love Chanel lambskin and I probably won’t buy another caviar bag. I had a grey medium caviar classic double flap with silver hardware and I sold it to my Mom. I only want lambskin from now on because it feels higher quality to me. Is your tote older? What I have heard is that older caviar used to be nicer than what is being produced these days. I’m not sure whether or not that is true since I haven’t had my hands on any older caviar.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note:  I’ve mentioned how much I hated Chanel caviar. My 10c red sf jumbo literally felt like plastic. I was floored when I bought it but, thought I’d warm up to it eventually. Nope!  I grew increasingly irritated with it, sold it and got my luscious red lambie as a replacement. It felt super picky to do this at the time but, I’m so glad I did.
> 
> Well, th leather on this caviar tote is completely changing my mind. It feels like... gasp... leather.  Going forward, I would absolutely get other C bags in caviar *IF* they have this type of leather. Now I “get” why people love C caviar - super durable and pretty. Ya’ live and learn.
> 
> My puzzlement though is - how will I know one caviar from another. I’m not buying any Chanel bag in boutique. They will always be preowned for me. Dior is the only brand that can mesmerize me enough to pay these utterly stupid retail prices. So, I’ll have to buy with sellers with return policies. (I _hate_ to return things.)
> 
> So my questions for the day:
> 
> Have you ever bought a bag that completely changed your opinion on the brand / style / materials, etc.?
> 
> Do any of you who buy Chanel caviar have advice for me on picking the “good” caviar?


i am really glad you have found your dream tote!  
yes, i ordered Balenciaga Day 'to try' from the consignment with good return policy, but as soon as i took it out of the box and touched the leather, i knew the same moment - it's gonna stay! it started my affair with Balenciaga and Day in particular, now i have 7 of them! (Days, not Balenciagas )


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I am the same way as you and I love Chanel lambskin and I probably won’t buy another caviar bag. I had a grey medium caviar classic double flap with silver hardware and I sold it to my Mom. I only want lambskin from now on because it feels higher quality to me. Is your tote older? What I have heard is that older caviar used to be nicer than what is being produced these days. I’m not sure whether or not that is true since I haven’t had my hands on any older caviar.


I agree with you - I enjoy Chanel lambskin, too!



ksuromax said:


> i am really glad you have found your dream tote!
> yes, i ordered Balenciaga Day 'to try' from the consignment with good return policy, but as soon as i took it out of the box and touched the leather, i knew the same moment - it's gonna stay! it started my affair with Balenciaga and Day in particular, now i have 7 of them! (Days, not Balenciagas )


Your Days are beautiful, definitely one of my favourite Bal styles!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435


gorgeous colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Your Days are beautiful, definitely one of my favourite Bal styles!


thank you!  
such a lightweight bag, and so easy to carry, i really like this style!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous colour!!


Thanks dear ksuromax!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435


So pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435


I have never cared for Hermes bags (which is a good thing with my wallet constraints)  but this one...that colour


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you dc! 



muchstuff said:


> I have never cared for Hermes bags (which is a good thing with my wallet constraints)  but this one...that colour


Thanks for your kind words muchstuff!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> I really should be working and am so blowing things off today
> 
> Mr. S is traveling on business and we’ve been texting about getting new luggage. Mine is pink. His is brown and we wants us to have a coordinating set.  Sigh. He is an LV fan (me not so much) and likes the black grey mono. But, hey, you compromise in a relationship, right? So, I went to the website to look at prices.
> 
> Holy Mackerel, Batman!
> 
> Are they serious? Is there a coupon? Or should I just sell a kid? A set would be a crazy amount of money.
> 
> Does anyone have LV luggage as their main set? What do you think of it?  Anyone have alternatives? I thought about Tumi but I’d like something interesting and something I can easily see is mine. I’m open to all suggestions.  Doesn’t have to be “designer”. Just great quality and stylish.


My family and I have always used whatever decent set we could get for a good price at places like TJ Maxx or department store sales 

I've always wanted Streamline luggage. So pretty, and they have so many style options including non-pink options for your hubs! Expensive but costs less than LV and it's more understated!

Personally, I like to use subtle but sturdy bags for checking so they'll last pickpocketing and throwing around, but for carry-ons that are with me at all times, it's nice to treat yourself to something nice  I think logos would still beg to be robbed, but I think subtler but still pretty luggage would work.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435


  
Gorgeous!!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you so much Cookiefiend.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My family and I have always used whatever decent set we could get for a good price at places like TJ Maxx or department store sales
> 
> I've always wanted Streamline luggage. So pretty, and they have so many style options including non-pink options for your hubs! Expensive but costs less than LV and it's more understated!
> 
> Personally, I like to use subtle but sturdy bags for checking so they'll last pickpocketing and throwing around, but for carry-ons that are with me at all times, it's nice to treat yourself to something nice  I think logos would still beg to be robbed, but I think subtler but still pretty luggage would work.


Those are cute!
We always get our luggage at TJ Maxx or Ross. They're cheap and we don't have to worry about damage. When they get broken or worn out, we replace them.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i am really glad you have found your dream tote!
> yes, i ordered Balenciaga Day 'to try' from the consignment with good return policy, but as soon as i took it out of the box and touched the leather, i knew the same moment - it's gonna stay! it started my affair with Balenciaga and Day in particular, now i have 7 of them! (Days, not Balenciagas )


The Day is a bag I'd like to try but I've been chicken. I worry it is too big. I've seen a few sold at give-away prices and now I'm kicking myself for passing them up. I imagine it isn't bigger than BV baseball hobo and is only a little longer than Bal Club, and those both work for me.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I finally got myself out of my new tote. LOL! That’s a great sign! I never stay in the same bag for days. I had it fully loaded most of the time and it’s not heavy at all. I swear it looks like it would be brick heavy just looking at it. I don’t know what kind of dark fairy magic is going on there.
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOOO glad I:
> 
> 1) Didn’t settle on form or function even though the search took almost *2* *years*.  It’s difficult to have a usage need (vs. a pure want) and wait. Every time I traveled for fun, I needed a black tote and didn’t have a good alternative. It was very tempting to “just get something” to use. We all know that would have been a bag I sold creating guilt, hassle and additional financial burden.
> 
> 2) Didn’t hold to some artificial spending limit and got exactly what I wanted. I can be super squirrelly about how I spend money.  My nature (nurture?) is to save / scrimp. But, I had the money for this purchase. I just had to put myself in a headlock to spend it.  Had I held to some arbitrary dollar limit, I wouldn’t have gotten want I wanted.  I was still smart though. This is a $5000 bag and I bought it for 56% of retail in excellent condition with all the extras.
> 
> These are lessons I’ve learned on this thread.   I’m just finally applying them.  #dumbbunnymoves #slowlearner
> #ebaysellingptsd
> 
> This happy experience is reinforcing the fact that I should pause yet again and truly evaluate what bag, if any, is next.
> 
> BUT!!!! I’m not getting any bags til I get my tennis bracelet.  After that, I’m going to stop dithering and look for the three bags I want but have held out on buying - a black caviar Chanel SF jumbo (to replace the black patent I sold - another material mistake), avery special TBD Lady Dior and a pink Chanel or pink Kelly. (I’m 90% sure I want the Chanel but, I am going finally evaluate Hermes to see if this bag is for me or not.)


That's wonderful! I love when a bag turns out to be everything you hoped it would be.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> The Day is a bag I'd like to try but I've been chicken. I worry it is too big. I've seen a few sold at give-away prices and now I'm kicking myself for passing them up. I imagine it isn't bigger than BV baseball hobo and is only a little longer than Bal Club, and those both work for me.


Similar to the club but longer and in my opinion the Day carries a bit smaller than the baseball hobo. Not so long a strap and the leather is a lot lighter.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note:  I’ve mentioned how much I hated Chanel caviar. My 10c red sf jumbo literally felt like plastic. I was floored when I bought it but, thought I’d warm up to it eventually. Nope!  I grew increasingly irritated with it, sold it and got my luscious red lambie as a replacement. It felt super picky to do this at the time but, I’m so glad I did.
> 
> Well, th leather on this caviar tote is completely changing my mind. It feels like... gasp... leather.  Going forward, I would absolutely get other C bags in caviar *IF* they have this type of leather. Now I “get” why people love C caviar - super durable and pretty. Ya’ live and learn.
> 
> My puzzlement though is - how will I know one caviar from another. I’m not buying any Chanel bag in boutique. They will always be preowned for me. Dior is the only brand that can mesmerize me enough to pay these utterly stupid retail prices. So, I’ll have to buy with sellers with return policies. (I _hate_ to return things.)
> 
> So my questions for the day:
> 
> Have you ever bought a bag that completely changed your opinion on the brand / style / materials, etc.?
> 
> Do any of you who buy Chanel caviar have advice for me on picking the “good” caviar?


I have no experience with Chanel caviar. As far as a bag that completely changed my opinion -
Possibly my Michael Kors suede downtown Astor. This is a factory bag, but it is so nice. The suede feels great, there are 5 pockets inside, and the design is so intelligent. I know MK gets a lot of flack for not being original. I hate MK stores, the SAs are so pushy, the perfume smells horrible, and I don't care for him personally, but I really love this bag.
Also, my Longchamps bucket bag - only because I didn't know anything about the company other than nylon Le Pliage.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I am the same way as you and I love Chanel lambskin and I probably won’t buy another caviar bag. I had a grey medium caviar classic double flap with silver hardware and I sold it to my Mom. I only want lambskin from now on because it feels higher quality to me. Is your tote older? What I have heard is that older caviar used to be nicer than what is being produced these days. I’m not sure whether or not that is true since I haven’t had my hands on any older caviar.


 So far of all the bag materials I’ve tried, my first choice is Dior lamb. I also adore Chanel’s lamb from several years ago.  Not as much the newer but, it’s still beautiful.

I think my tote is only 2 or 3 years old. I need to check the date code again.  So it’s not a matter of older caviar. I think as @vink said it’s just luck of the draw.


whateve said:


> I have no experience with Chanel caviar. As far as a bag that completely changed my opinion -
> Possibly my Michael Kors suede downtown Astor. This is a factory bag, but it is so nice. The suede feels great, there are 5 pockets inside, and the design is so intelligent. I know MK gets a lot of flack for not being original. I hate MK stores, the SAs are so pushy, the perfume smells horrible, and I don't care for him personally, but I really love this bag.
> Also, my Longchamps bucket bag - only because I didn't know anything about the company other than nylon Le Pliage.


I have never seriously looked at Longchamps because I don’t like the Le Pliage and the leather goods haven’t made much of an impression on me. But, over the Christmas holidays I saw one of their bags they would be perfect for the new workout bag I need. Unfortunately it was $300+ dollars and I didn’t want to pay that for something that will truly be abused and slung under weight benches, etc. But, I was surprised that I loved the little bag as much as I did. I think most brands can have a bag that will grab you even if you don’t like 99% of the other items.  In the same way, a favorite brand can have some dogs. I really have liked far fewer Dior peices since the not so new designer took the helm.


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> So far of all the bag materials I’ve tried, my first choice is Dior lamb. I also adore Chanel’s lamb from several years ago.  Not as much the newer but, it’s still beautiful.
> 
> I think my tote is only 2 or 3 years old. I need to check the date code again.  So it’s not a matter of older caviar. I think as @vink said it’s just luck of the draw.
> I have never seriously looked at Longchamps because I don’t like the Le Pliage and the leather goods haven’t made much of an impression on me. But, over the Christmas holidays I saw one of their bags they would be perfect for the new workout bag I need. Unfortunately it was $300+ dollars and I didn’t want to pay that for something that will truly be abused and slung under weight benches, etc. But, I was surprised that I loved the little bag as much as I did. I think most brands can have a bag that will grab you even if you don’t like 99% of the other items.  In the same way, a favorite brand can have some dogs. I really have liked far fewer Dior peices since the not so new designer took the helm.


I think for Coach, the Rogue and the 1941 line changed a lot of people's minds about the brand.

I didn't understand all the hoopla about the Longchamp Le Pliage but then the Neo and the Cuir collections came out and changed my mind haha.

And I never looked twice at Dooney & Bourke...until I touched their Florentine leather...

I don't like the Michael Kors logo bags, but once in awhile, he does a design that catches my eye. I own one MK pebbled leather tote and the zipper is smoother than a lot of other brands.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435


Beautiful! Such a great neutral colour.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful! Such a great neutral colour.


Thank you lynne_ross! I am delighted to add Rouge H to my bag wardrobe.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> The Day is a bag I'd like to try but I've been chicken. I worry it is too big. I've seen a few sold at give-away prices and now I'm kicking myself for passing them up. I imagine it isn't bigger than BV baseball hobo and is only a little longer than Bal Club, and those both work for me.


maybe you'll find this helpful? 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bv-and-cross-brand-style-comparison.956092/


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> maybe you'll find this helpful?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bv-and-cross-brand-style-comparison.956092/


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Over the years I’ve participated in this thread, I’ve found everyone to be more or less reasonable about their bags. Lots of down to earth support and behavior despite all our differences.  

But, we have commented a time or two on some wacky / obsessive / spoiled / hilarious behaviors we’ve seen expressed elsewhere on tPF. (I guess they are the tip of the spear of all us purse crazy peeps  lol!) 

This thread is absolutely hilarious in capturing some of that. I’ve had a very stressful two weeks and was happy to literally LOL when I read it. Enjoy! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/when-to-return-your-newly-purchased-lv.1005553/


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> Over the years I’ve participated in this thread, I’ve found everyone to be more or less reasonable about their bags. Lots of down to earth support and behavior despite all our differences.
> 
> But, we have commented a time or two on some wacky / obsessive / spoiled / hilarious behaviors we’ve seen expressed elsewhere on tPF. (I guess they are the tip of the spear of all us purse crazy peeps  lol!)
> 
> This thread is absolutely hilarious in capturing some of that. I’ve had a very stressful two weeks and was happy to literally LOL when I read it. Enjoy!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/when-to-return-your-newly-purchased-lv.1005553/


That thread is brilliant!!!
Perfect after a long day o' meetings.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> I think for Coach, the Rogue and the 1941 line changed a lot of people's minds about the brand.
> 
> I didn't understand all the hoopla about the Longchamp Le Pliage but then the Neo and the Cuir collections came out and changed my mind haha.
> 
> And I never looked twice at Dooney & Bourke...until I touched their Florentine leather...
> 
> I don't like the Michael Kors logo bags, but once in awhile, he does a design that catches my eye. I own one MK pebbled leather tote and the zipper is smoother than a lot of other brands.


I agree with you. I have at least one of each of the brands you mentioned. My Longchamp is a little leather one that has made it through many uncluttering raids on my closet. Sometimes there is just a certain bag from a brand that just works for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Over the years I’ve participated in this thread, I’ve found everyone to be more or less reasonable about their bags. Lots of down to earth support and behavior despite all our differences.
> 
> But, we have commented a time or two on some wacky / obsessive / spoiled / hilarious behaviors we’ve seen expressed elsewhere on tPF. (I guess they are the tip of the spear of all us purse crazy peeps  lol!)
> 
> This thread is absolutely hilarious in capturing some of that. I’ve had a very stressful two weeks and was happy to literally LOL when I read it. Enjoy!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/when-to-return-your-newly-purchased-lv.1005553/


Very funny thread!


----------



## vink

I put on one of my most favorite brooches for Karl today.


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note:  I’ve mentioned how much I hated Chanel caviar. My 10c red sf jumbo literally felt like plastic. I was floored when I bought it but, thought I’d warm up to it eventually. Nope!  I grew increasingly irritated with it, sold it and got my luscious red lambie as a replacement. It felt super picky to do this at the time but, I’m so glad I did.
> 
> Well, th leather on this caviar tote is completely changing my mind. It feels like... gasp... leather.  Going forward, I would absolutely get other C bags in caviar *IF* they have this type of leather. Now I “get” why people love C caviar - super durable and pretty. Ya’ live and learn.
> 
> My puzzlement though is - how will I know one caviar from another. I’m not buying any Chanel bag in boutique. They will always be preowned for me. Dior is the only brand that can mesmerize me enough to pay these utterly stupid retail prices. So, I’ll have to buy with sellers with return policies. (I _hate_ to return things.)
> 
> So my questions for the day:
> 
> Have you ever bought a bag that completely changed your opinion on the brand / style / materials, etc.?
> 
> Do any of you who buy Chanel caviar have advice for me on picking the “good” caviar?


You may have better luck if you ask seller about close up pics and try to identify which one of the caviar it is: https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/486/chanel-caviar-leather-reference-guide


----------



## Chanelandco

Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
Bvlgari serpenti woc
Chanel mini green emerald
I love them both, particularly the chanel one


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> You may have better luck if you ask seller about close up pics and try to identify which one of the caviar it is: https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/486/chanel-caviar-leather-reference-guide


Thanks!!!! 


Chanelandco said:


> Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
> Bvlgari serpenti woc
> Chanel mini green emerald
> I love them both, particularly the chanel one


Oh, Lordy!  I love BOTH of these bags to the moon and back!  I have dragged my feet on getting a Bvlgari serpenti bag and just need to jump on it. I fell in love with this and the purple one which is weird because green is one of my two favorite colors and purple is definitely one of my least. 

And, the Chanel is perfection!!! I’d love the have this in M/L.  I really should have grabbed it. I just asked two personal shoppers to keep an eye out for one for me if it comes up new / like new at or below retail.


----------



## Chanelandco

Really? We are taste twins then 
I also have a pink/ purple one wich is so adorable.

The chanel green is really beautiful! 
People stare at it literally. 
Hope you will find one. I doubt below retail cause it is always quite pricey from what I have observed.

Wanted to let you know that I love your tennis bracelet! It is Gorgeous ❤️[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chanelandco

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!!!!
> Oh, Lordy!  I love BOTH of these bags to the moon and back!  I have dragged my feet on getting a Bvlgari serpenti bag and just need to jump on it. I fell in love with this and the purple one which is weird because green is one of my two favorite colors and purple is definitely one of my least.
> 
> And, the Chanel is perfection!!! I’d love the have this in M/L.  I really should have grabbed it. I just asked two personal shoppers to keep an eye out for one for me if it comes up new / like new at or below retail.



Please see my reply above


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435



Yay! Twins with you on the GP (and also the ZP maxi twilly, although mine is in a different cw.) 

I thought you didn’t want contrast stitching, or did I misunderstand? 

You’re gonna get so much use out of this bag. In spite of my mixed feelings about mine, I’ve started using it again, on days when I’m in the car, and I’m so glad I didn’t sell it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanelandco said:


> Really? We are taste twins then
> I also have a pink/ purple one wich is so adorable.
> 
> The chanel green is really beautiful!
> People stare at it literally.
> Hope you will find one. I doubt below retail cause it is always quite pricey from what I have observed.
> 
> Wanted to let you know that I love your tennis bracelet! It is Gorgeous ❤️


I can’t wait to see your other Serpenti during pink week!

And, please keep your fingers crossed for me on the green C.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Chanelandco said:


> Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
> Bvlgari serpenti woc
> Chanel mini green emerald
> I love them both, particularly the chanel one


Yowza! Those are both fabulous! I can see why people would stare at the C - I would too!


----------



## Chanelandco

Sparkletastic said:


> I can’t wait to see your other Serpenti during pink week!
> 
> And, please keep your fingers crossed for me on the green C.


Yes fingers crossed! 
Let me know once you get it!


----------



## Chanelandco

Cookiefiend said:


> Yowza! Those are both fabulous! I can see why people would stare at the C - I would too!


Thank you! Sweet of you to say.


----------



## dcooney4

Chanelandco said:


> Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
> Bvlgari serpenti woc
> Chanel mini green emerald
> I love them both, particularly the chanel one


Both are truly lovely!


----------



## More bags

Chanelandco said:


> Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
> Bvlgari serpenti woc
> Chanel mini green emerald
> I love them both, particularly the chanel one


Both are gorgeous, just precious jewels!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Yay! Twins with you on the GP (and also the ZP maxi twilly, although mine is in a different cw.)
> 
> I thought you didn’t want contrast stitching, or did I misunderstand?
> 
> You’re gonna get so much use out of this bag. In spite of my mixed feelings about mine, I’ve started using it again, on days when I’m in the car, and I’m so glad I didn’t sell it.



Thanks catsinthebag! I am glad you are using your GP again! Yes, you are correct and didn’t misunderstand, I did have a post about looking at a Rouge H GP online without contrast stitching. It confused me. I thought I would be interested in Bordeaux and Gris Asphalte as well. Staring at pics of this bag and thinking about it for the last 5 years made me go cross eyed.  I am very happy with my Rouge H GP with contrast stitching. Yay twins!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My one green bag - A vintage Alligator bag. Very ladylike, with the softest glove leather lining. I keep trying to wear her more often - at least once a month is my goal. 
Miss Alligator 



I just sold my green Polene.
I really liked the bag - it’s a good size, great sturdy leather, I loved the color, and I would completely recommend the purse - but. I felt guilty about it - I just didn’t love it. It took away wears from both Miss Alligator and my AllSaints Kita. 
This year I’m trying to both reduce and be smarter about my purchases. Since January,
I’ve been really thinking about my purchasing (and I have done some [emoji56]) and what I could really use. Not just want, but need. 
I did buy the book @ElainePG recommended, and it’s been interesting - as a plus I had been working on something similar to this but hadn’t put it all together. I had some Pinterest boards already started and the book has made me realize that I’m ready to go. No big changes, but I’m ready to purge and start wearing what I really do love.


----------



## ksuromax

Chanelandco said:


> Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
> Bvlgari serpenti woc
> Chanel mini green emerald
> I love them both, particularly the chanel one


C green is just the Spring perfection!! very happy colour!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Now I’m waffling. Lol!  Since I realized I can just dye the ivory bag, I’m thinking of other potential colors.
> 
> I was originally thinking pink. Something like this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317748
> 
> But, I have three pink bags - a hot pink Dior, salmon pink Prada and today’s pale pink Fendi. In a collection of 26 bags - of which 7 are black, do I need a 4th pink?
> Last year I wore my pink bags a total of 13 times. So, probably not.
> 
> I thought about green which is a color I want in my wardrobe. But, a big green Chanel flap seems a bit much.   Plus, while I love the color green, I’m not sure how much I’ll wear a green bag.
> 
> The two other colors I very much want to add are bordeaux and navy. I don’t see this bag looking good in bordeaux. And, I have a red Chanel jumbo. So, nix the burgundy.
> 
> Where I think I’m going to land is a rich navy. I just asked if I can do this color. Even cooler if I can get a metallic sheen.
> View attachment 4317743
> 
> The only question on navy for me is around the interior which is a light caramel color. It makes a nice contrast with the ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, would it be too much contrast with the navy? Perhaps not since many black Chanel bags have red lining. And, all my Miss Diors have a leather lining in a contrasting color.
> 
> With the dying, I worry a teeny bit about someone thinking the bag is fake but, I can’t let that stop me from getting the right color for me.
> 
> I’m open into any and all thoughts. I think I’m going to post in the Chanel forum and see what people think.



I like the idea of a navy. I have a Chanel in navy (forerunner of the Mademoiselle) and it has a burgundy interior. I think it's fabulous. I think navy is fabulous. Look at any range of bags, if navy is among them it will look the most elegant. Navy is the Bentley Corniche of the colour world.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - A vintage Alligator bag. Very ladylike, with the softest glove leather lining. I keep trying to wear her more often - at least once a month is my goal.
> Miss Alligator
> View attachment 4347401
> 
> 
> I just sold my green Polene.
> I really liked the bag - it’s a good size, great sturdy leather, I loved the color, and I would completely recommend the purse - but. I felt guilty about it - I just didn’t love it. It took away wears from both Miss Alligator and my AllSaints Kita.
> This year I’m trying to both reduce and be smarter about my purchases. Since January,
> I’ve been really thinking about my purchasing (and I have done some [emoji56]) and what I could really use. Not just want, but need.
> I did buy the book @ElainePG recommended, and it’s been interesting - as a plus I had been working on something similar to this but hadn’t put it all together. I had some Pinterest boards already started and the book has made me realize that I’m ready to go. No big changes, but I’m ready to purge and start wearing what I really do love.



Old school fabulous


----------



## papertiger

I haven't bought any new green bags so I'm not sure you'll want to see them again. As you know my most expensive bags are black, brown or green. Green is my red and I was wearing my green Hermes GP by coincidence today. I got screamed at by kids (half term here). Did I care? No, I did not. Me 'n' my green Garden Party simply carried on regardless, chassé -ing down the street.


----------



## papertiger

Chanelandco said:


> Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
> Bvlgari serpenti woc
> Chanel mini green emerald
> I love them both, particularly the chanel one



Perfection


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I haven't bought any new green bags so I'm not sure you'll want to see them again. As you know my most expensive bags are black, brown or green. Green is my red and I was wearing my green Hermes GP by coincidence today. I got screamed at by kids (half term here). Did I care? No, I did not. Me 'n' my green Garden Party simply carried on regardless, chassé -ing down the street.


I, for one, would love to see your green bags - if I remember correctly they are amazing!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435



 congratulations, every bit a classic as it a beauty


----------



## Chanelandco

papertiger said:


> I haven't bought any new green bags so I'm not sure you'll want to see them again. As you know my most expensive bags are black, brown or green. Green is my red and I was wearing my green Hermes GP by coincidence today. I got screamed at by kids (half term here). Did I care? No, I did not. Me 'n' my green Garden Party simply carried on regardless, chassé -ing down the street.


Please show them! I am new to this thread ( this year) and love seeing all the beauties


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I, for one, would love to see your green bags - if I remember correctly they are amazing!



I will show you but I don't think anything's changed  

*Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
*Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous. 
*Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
*Dark green Gucci chain croc*
Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too. 
*Bambou H Garden Party*
Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this. 
*Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
*Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
*Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - A vintage Alligator bag. Very ladylike, with the softest glove leather lining. I keep trying to wear her more often - at least once a month is my goal.
> Miss Alligator
> View attachment 4347401
> 
> 
> I just sold my green Polene.
> I really liked the bag - it’s a good size, great sturdy leather, I loved the color, and I would completely recommend the purse - but. I felt guilty about it - I just didn’t love it. It took away wears from both Miss Alligator and my AllSaints Kita.
> This year I’m trying to both reduce and be smarter about my purchases. Since January,
> I’ve been really thinking about my purchasing (and I have done some [emoji56]) and what I could really use. Not just want, but need.
> I did buy the book @ElainePG recommended, and it’s been interesting - as a plus I had been working on something similar to this but hadn’t put it all together. I had some Pinterest boards already started and the book has made me realize that I’m ready to go. No big changes, but I’m ready to purge and start wearing what I really do love.



This bag is so gorgeous Cookiefiend! I would love to add a bag like this to my collection; beautiful yet understated.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - A vintage Alligator bag. Very ladylike, with the softest glove leather lining. I keep trying to wear her more often - at least once a month is my goal.
> Miss Alligator
> View attachment 4347401
> 
> 
> I just sold my green Polene.
> I really liked the bag - it’s a good size, great sturdy leather, I loved the color, and I would completely recommend the purse - but. I felt guilty about it - I just didn’t love it. It took away wears from both Miss Alligator and my AllSaints Kita.
> This year I’m trying to both reduce and be smarter about my purchases. Since January,
> I’ve been really thinking about my purchasing (and I have done some [emoji56]) and what I could really use. Not just want, but need.
> I did buy the book @ElainePG recommended, and it’s been interesting - as a plus I had been working on something similar to this but hadn’t put it all together. I had some Pinterest boards already started and the book has made me realize that I’m ready to go. No big changes, but I’m ready to purge and start wearing what I really do love.


Your Miss Alligator is a beauty!  Best wishes with your purge!



papertiger said:


> congratulations, every bit a classic as it a beauty


Thank you so much papertiger. I have enjoyed carrying my GP for the past two days. I remember your Bambou GP was one I oogled all these years, too.



papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


Stunning green bags papertiger. And there’s your GP! 
They are all beautiful, your Dark Green Gucci chain croc, GP, Plume and Gucci Python 1973 are my favourites.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


Oh be still my heart - all are just stunning, but I love love love the Gucci chain croc. What an amazing bag. [emoji173]️


nicole0612 said:


> This bag is so gorgeous Cookiefiend! I would love to add a bag like this to my collection; beautiful yet understated.


Thank you so much, what a lovely thing to say! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Your Miss Alligator is a beauty!  Best wishes with your purge!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much papertiger. I have enjoyed carrying my GP for the past two days. I remember your Bambou GP was one I oogled all these years, too.
> 
> 
> Stunning green bags papertiger. And there’s your GP!
> They are all beautiful, your Dark Green Gucci chain croc, GP, Plume and Gucci Python 1973 are my favourites.



Thank you sweetie! [emoji253]


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


OMG! That painted python is amazing!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Over the years I’ve participated in this thread, I’ve found everyone to be more or less reasonable about their bags. Lots of down to earth support and behavior despite all our differences.
> 
> But, we have commented a time or two on some wacky / obsessive / spoiled / hilarious behaviors we’ve seen expressed elsewhere on tPF. (I guess they are the tip of the spear of all us purse crazy peeps  lol!)
> 
> This thread is absolutely hilarious in capturing some of that. I’ve had a very stressful two weeks and was happy to literally LOL when I read it. Enjoy!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/when-to-return-your-newly-purchased-lv.1005553/


Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## lynne_ross

Chanelandco said:


> Here are my 2 green bags for this week color
> Bvlgari serpenti woc
> Chanel mini green emerald
> I love them both, particularly the chanel one


Beautiful greens!


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


Bambou is my favourite bag colour to wear! Lovely green collection.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Time to get yourself a pair, Elaine.


I took the first step: I went to the Vans site. It turns out that... at least for the slip-ons... you can CUSTOMIZE them! 

I'm having so much fun playing with different options. So far I've invented a slip-on that has black & white plaid on the top, black & white checks on the back, red trim, and white soles. Don't know if I'm going to go through with the purchase, but "building" it was a blast!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I have admired the Hermes Garden Party for many years. I struggled to choose the right colour for me. I already had an Etoupe Evelyne and I didn't want to repeat the colour on a GP. I thought about black and I already own a number of black bags. In May 2018 I put my name on a list to look at the next Rouge H GP my boutique brought in. They suggested it would come in for fall. I didn't hear anything. In January I saw a Gris Asphalte GP online and the boutique put my name on a list. I saw a Rouge H GP without contrast stiching online (perhaps Bordeaux mislabeled). The next day I got the call to come look at the Rouge H GP in my boutique and we know how that story ends ...
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> H Zebra Pegasus Maxi Twilly
> Visconti Diamond Jubilee Imperial Ruby (currently using turquoise ink)
> 
> View attachment 4346435


Yet another gorgeous still life, @More bags . I love the color of your GP. 

Just looking at your photo, without your explanation, I would have said the bag was "burgundy" or "bordeaux" but I know that when Hermès says "rouge," that doesn't necessarily mean "red." Because Hermès has a lot of different reds, yes? So is H Rouge sort of a burgundy-ish red?


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Over the years I’ve participated in this thread, I’ve found everyone to be more or less reasonable about their bags. Lots of down to earth support and behavior despite all our differences.
> 
> But, we have commented a time or two on some wacky / obsessive / spoiled / hilarious behaviors we’ve seen expressed elsewhere on tPF. (I guess they are the tip of the spear of all us purse crazy peeps  lol!)
> 
> This thread is absolutely hilarious in capturing some of that. I’ve had a very stressful two weeks and was happy to literally LOL when I read it. Enjoy!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/when-to-return-your-newly-purchased-lv.1005553/


Just hopped over there. What a hysterical thread! I had an emotionally exhausting afternoon, so I needed a belly laugh. Thanks, @Sparkletastic !


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> So my questions for the day:
> 
> Have you ever bought a bag that completely changed your opinion on the brand / style / materials, etc.?


My Gucci Queen Margaret, which I've only had since this past fall, completely changed my mind about the brand. I'd never owned anything by Gucci... never even been tempted. Not that I had particularly negative thoughts about Gucci bags, it's just that I hadn't ever seen a bag that stopped me in my tracks. And I certainly never thought I'd want to carry a logo-ed leather/canvas bag. 

Now that I've had my Queen Margaret for about 6 months, I can say that I'm very impressed by the quality. Of course, I haven't carried it every day; I do rotate my bags. But I've carried it in the rain, and it shows no wear at all. I'm careful with my bags, but I don't baby them. I certainly don't feel as though this is a bag that must be handled with kid (or lambskin!) gloves.

I still don't love most of the Gucci designs. But if they come up with another that steals my heart the way this one did, I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - A vintage Alligator bag. Very ladylike, with the softest glove leather lining. I keep trying to wear her more often - at least once a month is my goal.
> Miss Alligator
> View attachment 4347401
> 
> 
> I just sold my green Polene.
> I really liked the bag - it’s a good size, great sturdy leather, I loved the color, and I would completely recommend the purse - but. I felt guilty about it - I just didn’t love it. It took away wears from both Miss Alligator and my AllSaints Kita.
> This year I’m trying to both reduce and be smarter about my purchases. Since January,
> I’ve been really thinking about my purchasing (and I have done some [emoji56]) and what I could really use. Not just want, but need.
> I did buy the book @ElainePG recommended, and it’s been interesting - as a plus I had been working on something similar to this but hadn’t put it all together. I had some Pinterest boards already started and the book has made me realize that I’m ready to go. *No big changes, but I’m ready to purge and start wearing what I really do love*.


I've always loved Miss Alligator. She is such a classy lady.

At first when I read that you had sold your greel Polene I thought "Oh, noooooo!" but then when I read your reasoning, it makes so much sense! Especially in light of the Brenda Kinsel book (which I'm still working my way through). It really is a question of what works best, and if the Polene was "stealing" usage away from two other bags that you love better, then it was time to move it along.

I've found that I haven't made really big changes to my wardrobe as I've worked my way through Brenda's book, but I've been making a LOT of tweaks. Combining clothes in new ways, adding jewelry to add a bit of oomph, and even (gasp!) playing around with color a little bit. 

Wearing bags, clothes, shoes, scarves, and jewelry that I really love... EVERY DAY... that's my new goal. And if I don't REALLY LOVE it, out it goes! (Where's the wastebasket emoji???)


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


Thank you for posting these, @papertiger . It's always a pleasure to see your bags.

May I ask (from one of your earlier posts)... why were the boys on the street screaming at you? Did it have something to do with your green GP? Or were they just screaming because they are boys, and it's half-term???


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


the Jade Gucci is such an old school brand core classic!! with the horsebit detail, with that deep green, with the gorgeous leather...


----------



## Chanelandco

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


Nice green collection! 
And that gucci python is fabulous!!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for posting these, @papertiger . It's always a pleasure to see your bags.
> 
> May I ask (from one of your earlier posts)... why were the boys on the street screaming at you? Did it have something to do with your green GP? Or were they just screaming because they are boys, and it's half-term???



Mixed gender group of perhaps 11-12 yo (I'm not the best determining ages except of vintage bags/clothes). 5 girls, 3 boys all in a line, walking down an very up-market part of town, the pavement (sidewalk) is only on one side of the road just there. All of us just walking but 8 of them going one way and me the other. Some of the girls moved over naturally for me (because I can't fly) and one of the boys thought he'd make an opportunity to show-off to his mates/girls and started a "'scuse me, excuse me?". Well, I know where that 'innocent' phrase was going as they were certainly not lost, looking very much at home,  so I pretended I didn't hear, obviously the boy was unhappy he was deprived of his little 'joke' that he''d not quite made up yet so the same lad _SCREAMED _"_EXCUSE ME, YOU STUCK-UP B%%^&*, YOU %%%^&&**))...!!! _and so on, I think green may have came into it but I'd stopped listening etc. The joys of half-term on a sunny day.


----------



## papertiger

Chanelandco said:


> Nice green collection!
> And that gucci python is fabulous!!



Thank you, they had some beautiful shoes to match too but they were super-high, also too high for me.


----------



## ipsum

Chanelandco said:


> Bvlgari serpenti woc


That is gorgeous bag. How the leather feels like compared to Chanel lamb?


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> the Jade Gucci is such an old school brand core classic!! with the horsebit detail, with that deep green, with the gorgeous leather...



It's a stamped leather they use (a bit like Prada's Saffiano). I have 4 Horse-bit chain bags as it was my 'thing' in the '00s. 2 shoulder day bags (the other is a biscuit mini) the hobo in soft calf Tobacco tan with only the handle in printed leather and the large clutch in black. I still think it's an amazing line. It won't be revived under this Creative Director because it was synonymous with the last.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My Gucci Queen Margaret, which I've only had since this past fall, completely changed my mind about the brand. I'd never owned anything by Gucci... never even been tempted. Not that I had particularly negative thoughts about Gucci bags, it's just that I hadn't ever seen a bag that stopped me in my tracks. And I certainly never thought I'd want to carry a logo-ed leather/canvas bag.
> 
> Now that I've had my Queen Margaret for about 6 months, I can say that I'm very impressed by the quality. Of course, I haven't carried it every day; I do rotate my bags. But I've carried it in the rain, and it shows no wear at all. I'm careful with my bags, but I don't baby them. I certainly don't feel as though this is a bag that must be handled with kid (or lambskin!) gloves.
> 
> I still don't love most of the Gucci designs. But if they come up with another that steals my heart the way this one did, I'd definitely consider it.



I haven't bought a Gucci bag for around 3 years although there is a Parisian chic 1950s-ish cat 'bag' right now that I want though he he. It's more jewellery than bag really.  There older bags are def. great quality, better than my newer Chanel and not a bad comparison to Hermes even forgetting the price difference. 

The Queen Margret, like the Sylvie too is the best of old school structure with a bit of fun. That hardware is truly amazing. Some of the newer bags are just too TOO for me, I like bags of personality but I also want longevity.  My newest bags are practically minimalist in style.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I've always loved Miss Alligator. She is such a classy lady.
> 
> At first when I read that you had sold your greel Polene I thought "Oh, noooooo!" but then when I read your reasoning, it makes so much sense! Especially in light of the Brenda Kinsel book (which I'm still working my way through). It really is a question of what works best, and if the Polene was "stealing" usage away from two other bags that you love better, then it was time to move it along.
> 
> I've found that I haven't made really big changes to my wardrobe as I've worked my way through Brenda's book, but I've been making a LOT of tweaks. Combining clothes in new ways, adding jewelry to add a bit of oomph, and even (gasp!) playing around with color a little bit.
> 
> Wearing bags, clothes, shoes, scarves, and jewelry that I really love... EVERY DAY... that's my new goal. And if I don't REALLY LOVE it, out it goes! (Where's the wastebasket emoji???)




I missed Branda's book recommendation but if it advocates wearing you most loved ad best everyday I concur


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> It's a stamped leather they use (a bit like Prada's Saffiano). I have 4 Horse-bit chain bags as it was my 'thing' in the '00s. 2 shoulder day bags (the other is a biscuit mini) the hobo in soft calf Tobacco tan with only the handle in printed leather and the large clutch in black. I still think it's an amazing line. It won't be revived under this Creative Director because it was synonymous with the last.


thank you for the intel, i am not a Gucci gal, but always admired their horsebit peices, imho, it gives extra charm and so sofistication to the bags


----------



## Chanelandco

ipsum said:


> That is gorgeous bag. How the leather feels like compared to Chanel lamb?


Thank you!
I dont own any lambsking chanel bag! Only a card case. But I have touched some at the boutique and I think that it is more buttery soft than the bvulgari, wich is If I am not mistaken, calf instead of lamb.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.


I love your greens and never tire of seeing them.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I will show you but I don't think anything's changed
> 
> *Jade Gucci Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit Chain med shoulder bag*. This was such a irresistible bag for me and I still carry it in the Summer
> *Bambou Hermes Plume 32* (sorry should have chosen a pic where you can actually see the bag). Could have saved a fortune if I hadn't wanted _this_ bag in _this_ colour. Still worth it. I get so anoyed when people talk rubbish about Swift leather - it's fabulous.
> *Hand-painted Malachite Gucci Python 1973 with G-detail*
> One of the most beautiful bags in the entire world (OK in _my_ world ha ha)
> *Dark green Gucci chain croc*
> Classic with a twist (and Ursula Adress carried one). I swing this along the beach too.
> *Bambou H Garden Party*
> Ordered the Etoupe, came home with this.
> *Jade Ostrich Picketts cross-body*
> Bought in the sale, very handy and I love ostrich.
> *Olive web-stripe Gucci Bouvier *
> I had a smaller Jackie but gave it to my niece. This I bought pre-loved from a purse connoisseur and I am much happier with the shape, colour and size over the Jackie.
> *Forrest green python and saddle leather Pauric Sweeney* (if anyone can remember those?). In it's day this was bl**dy expensive for me and I had to fight ladies in Liberty to make it mine. Haven't worn it enough to be honest but I will.



These are the types of Gucci pieces I admire so much.  Just beautiful.  And I adore the Hermès Plume.  One of my favorite Hermès styles.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I love your greens and never tire of seeing them.


Thank you, that's so sweet of you to say


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> These are the types of Gucci pieces I admire so much.  Just beautiful.  And I adore the Hermès Plume.  One of my favorite Hermès styles.



You and I are real Gucci Gals. 

I'm glad you said you like the Plume too because I'm buying another next week. You and everyone on this thread only are the first to know


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> You and I are real Gucci Gals.
> 
> I'm glad you said you like the Plume too because I'm buying another next week. You and everyone on this thread only are the first to know



How exciting!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Mixed gender group of perhaps 11-12 yo (I'm not the best determining ages except of vintage bags/clothes). 5 girls, 3 boys all in a line, walking down an very up-market part of town, the pavement (sidewalk) is only on one side of the road just there. All of us just walking but 8 of them going one way and me the other. Some of the girls moved over naturally for me (because I can't fly) and one of the boys thought he'd make an opportunity to show-off to his mates/girls and started a "'scuse me, excuse me?". Well, I know where that 'innocent' phrase was going as they were certainly not lost, looking very much at home,  so I pretended I didn't hear, obviously the boy was unhappy he was deprived of his little 'joke' that he''d not quite made up yet so the same lad _SCREAMED _"_EXCUSE ME, YOU STUCK-UP B%%^&*, YOU %%%^&&**))...!!! _and so on, I think green may have came into it but I'd stopped listening etc. The joys of half-term on a sunny day.



What an idiot. I’m so sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> My Gucci Queen Margaret, which I've only had since this past fall, completely changed my mind about the brand. I'd never owned anything by Gucci... never even been tempted. Not that I had particularly negative thoughts about Gucci bags, it's just that I hadn't ever seen a bag that stopped me in my tracks. And I certainly never thought I'd want to carry a logo-ed leather/canvas bag.
> 
> Now that I've had my Queen Margaret for about 6 months, I can say that I'm very impressed by the quality. Of course, I haven't carried it every day; I do rotate my bags. But I've carried it in the rain, and it shows no wear at all. I'm careful with my bags, but I don't baby them. I certainly don't feel as though this is a bag that must be handled with kid (or lambskin!) gloves.
> 
> I still don't love most of the Gucci designs. But if they come up with another that steals my heart the way this one did, I'd definitely consider it.


I love hearing how happy this bag makes you. And it’s it wonderful when we don’t have to sacrifice quality or functionality to have something that makes our hearts sing! 


papertiger said:


> Mixed gender group of perhaps 11-12 yo (I'm not the best determining ages except of vintage bags/clothes). 5 girls, 3 boys all in a line, walking down an very up-market part of town, the pavement (sidewalk) is only on one side of the road just there. All of us just walking but 8 of them going one way and me the other. Some of the girls moved over naturally for me (because I can't fly) and one of the boys thought he'd make an opportunity to show-off to his mates/girls and started a "'scuse me, excuse me?". Well, I know where that 'innocent' phrase was going as they were certainly not lost, looking very much at home,  so I pretended I didn't hear, obviously the boy was unhappy he was deprived of his little 'joke' that he''d not quite made up yet so the same lad _SCREAMED _"_EXCUSE ME, YOU STUCK-UP B%%^&*, YOU %%%^&&**))...!!! _and so on, I think green may have came into it but I'd stopped listening etc. The joys of half-term on a sunny day.


Won’t he be a peach to be married to.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Yet another gorgeous still life, @More bags . I love the color of your GP.
> 
> Just looking at your photo, without your explanation, I would have said the bag was "burgundy" or "bordeaux" but I know that when Hermès says "rouge," that doesn't necessarily mean "red." Because Hermès has a lot of different reds, yes? So is H Rouge sort of a burgundy-ish red?



Good morning Elaine, thanks for your kind words. Yes, Hermes has many reds, a red for everyone  Sometimes the large number of colour choices can become overwhelming - resulting in analysis paralysis. Combine that with how the same colour shows up differently in different leathers!

I would agree with you the Rouge Hermes (Rouge H) shows as a near burgundy on my Garden Party. When I look at photos of Rouge H on Vintage Box bags it looks slightly more red to me (and beautiful ). Some people have mentioned the current Rouge H has more brown undertone than old Rouge H. Hermes also has a colour Bordeaux currently in circulation. I would say it is definitely more of a rich burgundy.

Long answer summarized, for my Negonda Garden Party, Rouge H could be described as burgundy-ish red. Thank goodness TPF is a place red lovers can discuss the minute variations in shade! 

Here’s a thread with lots of Hermes red eye candy,
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/red-color-family-pics-only.100920/page-9


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Mixed gender group of perhaps 11-12 yo (I'm not the best determining ages except of vintage bags/clothes). 5 girls, 3 boys all in a line, walking down an very up-market part of town, the pavement (sidewalk) is only on one side of the road just there. All of us just walking but 8 of them going one way and me the other. Some of the girls moved over naturally for me (because I can't fly) and one of the boys thought he'd make an opportunity to show-off to his mates/girls and started a "'scuse me, excuse me?". Well, I know where that 'innocent' phrase was going as they were certainly not lost, looking very much at home,  so I pretended I didn't hear, obviously the boy was unhappy he was deprived of his little 'joke' that he''d not quite made up yet so the same lad _SCREAMED _"_EXCUSE ME, YOU STUCK-UP B%%^&*, YOU %%%^&&**))...!!! _and so on, I think green may have came into it but I'd stopped listening etc. The joys of half-term on a sunny day.


i take my hat off to you, for your patience and nerves! what an idiot!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Check in for my February challenge! I think I wore all my big bags once, but I still have five more minis to squeeze in! Luckily I always carry a mini crossbody with my rolling work bag, so I think I can make it happen 

This little Tory was a gift from my godmother! It's not my style, but it turns out it's perfect for going out, as the saffiano is pretty much invincible against being bumped and spilled on! And I find it really hard to sell bags that were gifted to me, so I'm glad it works out.



My trust Longchamp, a gift from my mom when she went to Paris with my dad. Fits all the essentials and more - such an incredible mini bag and super soft leather!



Of course, the best leather of all is the my vintage Coach. This little belt bag, worn crossbody today, fits my phone my phone battery, my metro card, my keys, and my chapstick. Super tiny, but everything I need is easily accessed!


----------



## Sparkletastic

For whatever reason, I’ve finally managed to sell some things on Facebook!  All household items - mattress & box spring, area rug, ottoman, rear seats from my old Escalade, etc. No handbags or jewelry. Craigslist has all but dried up for me but seems to work for Mr. S’s discarded photography equipment. _(I have yet to see him take one shot with his equipment since he decided to “re-devote” himself to his photography a few years ago. This is my biggest pet peeve with him. But, I remain silent like the Egyptian Sphinx given he doesn’t say a peep about my bags and jeweley. LOL!) 
_
We’re having a vow renewal ceremony & celebration at the Bellagio in LV for our anniversary in 2 weeks. Then we’re going on a long vacation out of the country 2 weeks after that.  So both of us have been working like crazy people as we won’t have a lot of work days in March. Add to that continuing house reno, DD being in town for her long term assignment and yucky cold, icy weather and we’re both completely exhausted. As a result, we haven’t gone out much of any where this month which limits my ability to rotate my bags. 

My Feb. challenge was to wear 4 of my lesser worn pretty bags and my 4 most functional bags at least twice each. I’ve got a week left and I’m not going to make it.  Form is definitely winning over function this month. 

• Dior cream & gold Diorama (1 wear)
• Dior silver Diorama (1 wear)
• Chanel red lamb Jumbo (1 wear)
• Miu Miu pewter mini tote (0 wear) 

• LV LockMe II BB (3 wear )
• Jimmy Choo Raven (4 wear)
• Fendi BTW (1 wear) 
• Chanel Black Tote (6 wear)


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Check in for my February challenge! I think I wore all my big bags once, but I still have five more minis to squeeze in! Luckily I always carry a mini crossbody with my rolling work bag, so I think I can make it happen
> 
> This little Tory was a gift from my godmother! It's not my style, but it turns out it's perfect for going out, as the saffiano is pretty much invincible against being bumped and spilled on! And I find it really hard to sell bags that were gifted to me, so I'm glad it works out.
> View attachment 4348600
> 
> 
> My trust Longchamp, a gift from my mom when she went to Paris with my dad. Fits all the essentials and more - such an incredible mini bag and super soft leather!
> View attachment 4348599
> 
> 
> Of course, the best leather of all is the my vintage Coach. This little belt bag, worn crossbody today, fits my phone my phone battery, my metro card, my keys, and my chapstick. Super tiny, but everything I need is easily accessed!
> View attachment 4348601


These are adorable! I really like that Longchamp.


----------



## dcooney4

Was so happy to bring two bags of stuff to the consignment shop till she handed me back 3 bigger bags of my stuff. Ugh! The only good part is since I lost a little bit of weight a few of the pants  I got back might fit again.


----------



## papertiger

Thank you so, so much for your words of support. I guess some kids are awful, but at least he was a kid, some of what's going in London is much worse. Plus, having brown belts in 2 martial art disciplines helps. I've certainly taken on bigger, heavier, much more scary men than some little shrimp with a shrill voice. I noticed I reached for my silver finger armour rings today (look up Daphne Guinness) so on a deeper level I must feel the need for a little protection.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Check in for my February challenge! I think I wore all my big bags once, but I still have five more minis to squeeze in! Luckily I always carry a mini crossbody with my rolling work bag, so I think I can make it happen
> 
> This little Tory was a gift from my godmother! It's not my style, but it turns out it's perfect for going out, as the saffiano is pretty much invincible against being bumped and spilled on! And I find it really hard to sell bags that were gifted to me, so I'm glad it works out.
> View attachment 4348600
> 
> 
> My trust Longchamp, a gift from my mom when she went to Paris with my dad. Fits all the essentials and more - such an incredible mini bag and super soft leather!
> View attachment 4348599
> 
> 
> Of course, the best leather of all is the my vintage Coach. This little belt bag, worn crossbody today, fits my phone my phone battery, my metro card, my keys, and my chapstick. Super tiny, but everything I need is easily accessed!
> View attachment 4348601



I'm both happy and sad to hear your vintage Coach has the best leather. Sad reflection on general trends, but fantastic for those of us that love quality, classic looks and function  above what's fashionable for 5 minutes.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> For whatever reason, I’ve finally managed to sell some things on Facebook!  All household items - mattress & box spring, area rug, ottoman, rear seats from my old Escalade, etc. No handbags or jewelry. Craigslist has all but dried up for me but seems to work for Mr. S’s discarded photography equipment. _(I have yet to see him take one shot with his equipment since he decided to “re-devote” himself to his photography a few years ago. This is my biggest pet peeve with him. But, I remain silent like the Egyptian Sphinx given he doesn’t say a peep about my bags and jeweley. LOL!)
> _
> We’re having a vow renewal ceremony & celebration at the Bellagio in LV for our anniversary in 2 weeks. Then we’re going on a long vacation out of the country 2 weeks after that.  So both of us have been working like crazy people as we won’t have a lot of work days in March. Add to that continuing house reno, DD being in town for her long term assignment and yucky cold, icy weather and we’re both completely exhausted. As a result, we haven’t gone out much of any where this month which limits my ability to rotate my bags.
> 
> My Feb. challenge was to wear 4 of my lesser worn pretty bags and my 4 most functional bags at least twice each. I’ve got a week left and I’m not going to make it.  Form is definitely winning over function this month.
> 
> • Dior cream & gold Diorama (1 wear)
> • Dior silver Diorama (1 wear)
> • Chanel red lamb Jumbo (1 wear)
> • Miu Miu pewter mini tote (0 wear)
> 
> • LV LockMe II BB (3 wear )
> • Jimmy Choo Raven (4 wear)
> • Fendi BTW (1 wear)
> • Chanel Black Tote (6 wear)


You've done really well. Some of my fancy bags don't get worn all season.
Your Chanel black tote will take you almost anywhere.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Was so happy to bring two bags of stuff to the consignment shop till she handed me back 3 bigger bags of my stuff. Ugh! The only good part is since I lost a little bit of weight a few of the pants  I got back might fit again.


Congrats on the weight loss. I think you and I are somewhat close in age based on the age of our kids. And, it’s no easy feat to lose weight. Kudos!
What do you do with your clothes when the don’t sell. I usually tell the consignment shops they can donate them. I don’t have the patience for selling them myself online because I don’t want to deal with a complaint and return for something worth a few dollars. I’ve tried selling “bundles” online so the cost per transaction is at least $50 and they never move. I’m open to any reselling wisdom!


papertiger said:


> You've done really well. Some of my fancy bags don't get worn all season.
> Your Chanel black tote will take you almost anywhere.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I really am trying to wear my most expensive bags the most. It’s hard because many are like jewelry and not everyday bags a despite my comfort for being sparkly where others aren’t. Lol! 
I adore my new tote. It’s made me a believer in the power of bigger bags  and I’d like to find a couple more over the next few years.

I envy you your martial arts expertise. That is something I planned to start last year before various knee and toe issues. Such a wonderful skill to have. 

And, I adore your green bags. I haven’t found “mine” because I’m a little hard on green bags knowing it’s my second favorite color and I’ll only have one. I Was a hair’s breadth from buying the green Dionysus that was out 2 years ago but I didn’t like that the snake hardware (gold) was a totally different color from the chain (silver). It looked like a mistake or like the bag was a fake. I still don’t know why they made that decision on that bag and it hurts my heart - I want Gucci in my collection for thre quality and style. I want a Dionysus. I want green. I’m an oddball who thinks snakes are super adorable. And then, this madness.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. I think you and I are somewhat close in age based on the age of our kids. And, it’s no easy feat to lose weight. Kudos!
> What do you do with your clothes when the don’t sell. I usually tell the consignment shops they can donate them. I don’t have the patience for selling them myself online because I don’t want to deal with a complaint and return for something worth a few dollars. I’ve tried selling “bundles” online so the cost per transaction is at least $50 and they never move. I’m open to any reselling wisdom!
> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I really am trying to wear my most expensive bags the most. It’s hard because many are like jewelry and not everyday bags a despite my comfort for being sparkly where others aren’t. Lol!
> I adore my new tote. It’s made me a believer in the power of bigger bags  and I’d like to find a couple more over the next few years.
> 
> I envy you your martial arts expertise. That is something I planned to start last year before various knee and toe issues. Such a wonderful skill to have.
> 
> And, I adore your green bags. I haven’t found “mine” because I’m a little hard on green bags knowing it’s my second favorite color and I’ll only have one. I Was a hair’s breadth from buying the green Dionysus that was out 2 years ago but I didn’t like that the snake hardware (gold) was a totally different color from the chain (silver). It looked like a mistake or like the bag was a fake. I still don’t know why they made that decision on that bag and it hurts my heart - I want Gucci in my collection for thre quality and style. I want a Dionysus. I want green. I’m an oddball who thinks snakes are super adorable. And then, this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348899



I liked the same bag i the same colour (of course) and had the _same_ issue. Prob. a was a mistake in the first instance and then a teenage intern who never wears bags said it looked cool so they left it. Either that or they ran out of gold chain ad though what the 'ell (in Italian of course). And I'm someone  that mixes metals all the time but _that_ just looks like I lost the original chain and replaced it with something I already had. While that would also look/be cool for a vintage find, it's not something I want when spending that amount of money.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. I think you and I are somewhat close in age based on the age of our kids. And, it’s no easy feat to lose weight. Kudos!
> What do you do with your clothes when the don’t sell. I usually tell the consignment shops they can donate them. I don’t have the patience for selling them myself online because I don’t want to deal with a complaint and return for something worth a few dollars. I’ve tried selling “bundles” online so the cost per transaction is at least $50 and they never move. I’m open to any reselling wisdom!
> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I really am trying to wear my most expensive bags the most. It’s hard because many are like jewelry and not everyday bags a despite my comfort for being sparkly where others aren’t. Lol!
> I adore my new tote. It’s made me a believer in the power of bigger bags  and I’d like to find a couple more over the next few years.
> 
> I envy you your martial arts expertise. That is something I planned to start last year before various knee and toe issues. Such a wonderful skill to have.
> 
> And, I adore your green bags. I haven’t found “mine” because I’m a little hard on green bags knowing it’s my second favorite color and I’ll only have one. I Was a hair’s breadth from buying the green Dionysus that was out 2 years ago but I didn’t like that the snake hardware (gold) was a totally different color from the chain (silver). It looked like a mistake or like the bag was a fake. I still don’t know why they made that decision on that bag and it hurts my heart - I want Gucci in my collection for thre quality and style. I want a Dionysus. I want green. I’m an oddball who thinks snakes are super adorable. And then, this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348899


With clothes Or shoes I will often donate or give to a friend. But mostly it is bags , wallets and  jewelry so I try to sell them some how.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> My one green bag - A vintage Alligator bag. Very ladylike, with the softest glove leather lining. I keep trying to wear her more often - at least once a month is my goal.
> Miss Alligator
> View attachment 4347401
> 
> 
> I just sold my green Polene.
> I really liked the bag - it’s a good size, great sturdy leather, I loved the color, and I would completely recommend the purse - but. I felt guilty about it - I just didn’t love it. It took away wears from both Miss Alligator and my AllSaints Kita.
> This year I’m trying to both reduce and be smarter about my purchases. Since January,
> I’ve been really thinking about my purchasing (and I have done some [emoji56]) and what I could really use. Not just want, but need.
> I did buy the book @ElainePG recommended, and it’s been interesting - as a plus I had been working on something similar to this but hadn’t put it all together. I had some Pinterest boards already started and the book has made me realize that I’m ready to go. No big changes, but I’m ready to purge and start wearing what I really do love.



Is that a drag? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. I think you and I are somewhat close in age based on the age of our kids. And, it’s no easy feat to lose weight. Kudos!
> What do you do with your clothes when the don’t sell. I usually tell the consignment shops they can donate them. I don’t have the patience for selling them myself online because I don’t want to deal with a complaint and return for something worth a few dollars. I’ve tried selling “bundles” online so the cost per transaction is at least $50 and they never move. I’m open to any reselling wisdom!
> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I really am trying to wear my most expensive bags the most. It’s hard because many are like jewelry and not everyday bags a despite my comfort for being sparkly where others aren’t. Lol!
> I adore my new tote. It’s made me a believer in the power of bigger bags  and I’d like to find a couple more over the next few years.
> 
> I envy you your martial arts expertise. That is something I planned to start last year before various knee and toe issues. Such a wonderful skill to have.
> 
> And, I adore your green bags. I haven’t found “mine” because I’m a little hard on green bags knowing it’s my second favorite color and I’ll only have one. I Was a hair’s breadth from buying the green Dionysus that was out 2 years ago but I didn’t like that the snake hardware (gold) was a totally different color from the chain (silver). It looked like a mistake or like the bag was a fake. I still don’t know why they made that decision on that bag and it hurts my heart - I want Gucci in my collection for thre quality and style. I want a Dionysus. I want green. I’m an oddball who thinks snakes are super adorable. And then, this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348899


Have you considering thread up (I think that is site where they send you a bag and you fill it with clothes, then they pay you a certain amount if the clothes are sellable, otherwise they donate). I would totally do if in USA. I just donate my clothes here. My nanny usually goes through the donatation bag before I drop off in case she can use anything.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Mixed gender group of perhaps 11-12 yo (I'm not the best determining ages except of vintage bags/clothes). 5 girls, 3 boys all in a line, walking down an very up-market part of town, the pavement (sidewalk) is only on one side of the road just there. All of us just walking but 8 of them going one way and me the other. Some of the girls moved over naturally for me (because I can't fly) and one of the boys thought he'd make an opportunity to show-off to his mates/girls and started a "'scuse me, excuse me?". Well, I know where that 'innocent' phrase was going as they were certainly not lost, looking very much at home,  so I pretended I didn't hear, obviously the boy was unhappy he was deprived of his little 'joke' that he''d not quite made up yet so the same lad _SCREAMED _"_EXCUSE ME, YOU STUCK-UP B%%^&*, YOU %%%^&&**))...!!! _and so on, I think green may have came into it but I'd stopped listening etc. The joys of half-term on a sunny day.


Wow. Kids these days... When I encounter behavior like that, in addition to being horrified I wonder how much of that is due to parenting or a lack of parenting? Or watching similar behavior in a parent and mimicking it. It’s enraging when things like this happen and kudos to you for taking it in stride!


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Check in for my February challenge! I think I wore all my big bags once, but I still have five more minis to squeeze in! Luckily I always carry a mini crossbody with my rolling work bag, so I think I can make it happen
> 
> This little Tory was a gift from my godmother! It's not my style, but it turns out it's perfect for going out, as the saffiano is pretty much invincible against being bumped and spilled on! And I find it really hard to sell bags that were gifted to me, so I'm glad it works out.
> View attachment 4348600
> 
> 
> My trust Longchamp, a gift from my mom when she went to Paris with my dad. Fits all the essentials and more - such an incredible mini bag and super soft leather!
> View attachment 4348599
> 
> 
> Of course, the best leather of all is the my vintage Coach. This little belt bag, worn crossbody today, fits my phone my phone battery, my metro card, my keys, and my chapstick. Super tiny, but everything I need is easily accessed!
> View attachment 4348601



Love all of these beauties!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Is that a drag? It’s gorgeous!



No, it’s just an amazing vintage alligator bag - I’m so glad you like it! If I ever found a dark green Croc Drag - first I’d probably faint, and second I’d buy that thing in a heart beat! [emoji38]


----------



## fitofrage

Sparkletastic said:


> I Was a hair’s breadth from buying the green Dionysus that was out 2 years ago but I didn’t like that the snake hardware (gold) was a totally different color from the chain (silver). It looked like a mistake or like the bag was a fake. I still don’t know why they made that decision on that bag and it hurts my heart - I want Gucci in my collection for thre quality and style. I want a Dionysus. I want green. I’m an oddball who thinks snakes are super adorable. And then, this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348899



Lol!  I got the WOC, got it home, noticed the chain and thought "WTF?!?  Did they give me the wrong chain?"  Then I looked it up online and saw that apparently it's supposed to be that way...but I'd be lying if I didn't admit it still distracts me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I liked the same bag i the same colour (of course) and had the _same_ issue. Prob. a was a mistake in the first instance and then a teenage intern who never wears bags said it looked cool so they left it. Either that or they ran out of gold chain ad though what the 'ell (in Italian of course). And I'm someone  that mixes metals all the time but _that_ just looks like I lost the original chain and replaced it with something I already had. While that would also look/be cool for a vintage find, it's not something I want when spending that amount of money.


LOL on the intern! I just worried that it would look like I bought a fake. And I knew it would drive me batty. 


lynne_ross said:


> Have you considering thread up (I think that is site where they send you a bag and you fill it with clothes, then they pay you a certain amount if the clothes are sellable, otherwise they donate). I would totally do if in USA. I just donate my clothes here. My nanny usually goes through the donatation bag before I drop off in case she can use anything.


Great idea! I completely forgot about this option. 


fitofrage said:


> Lol!  I got the WOC, got it home, noticed the chain and thought "WTF?!?  Did they give me the wrong chain?"  Then I looked it up online and saw that apparently it's supposed to be that way...but I'd be lying if I didn't admit it still distracts me.


Yes, it’s defintitely supposed to like that. I think it would be more acceptable on a WOC because the chain wouldn’t be as thick and the snake smaller. 

I’m still waiting for my perfect green and my perfect Dionysus. I really wish it could have been this bag. 

Is anyone else enamored with a model of bag and just waiting to purchases til the right iteration of it is produced for you to buy?  I’m also still waiting for my perfect Lady Dior. 

My perfect Bal City was finally produced (black goat silver hw edge with longer strap.) But, I haven’t pulled the trigger on it because it would def cannabalize wear from 2 bags f my other black bags - the Fendi BTW and Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

papertiger said:


> Plus, having brown belts in 2 martial art disciplines helps. I've certainly taken on bigger, heavier, much more scary men than some little shrimp with a shrill voice.


That is the most bad*ss thing I've read on TPF! I want to be like you 


Sparkletastic said:


> I want Gucci in my collection for thre quality and style. I want a Dionysus. I want green. I’m an oddball who thinks snakes are super adorable. And then, this madness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348899


I also am going to forever want a Dionysus. They're to-die-for in the leather combinations (which meets my "minimal logo" reqisite), but then they have chain straps!!! I have never found chain straps comfy  I forgot to mention earlier that it's a deal breaker for me. So the Dionysus is never going to work out for me…good for my wallet, sad for my frivolous heart! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Love all of these beauties!


Thank you; that's so sweet of you to say! Most of my bags aren't very fancy, but they each have a special place in my heart and it really feels like each one has a part in my life story 


Sparkletastic said:


> Great idea! I completely forgot about this option.


I have mixed feelings about ThredUp! I used to be such a big supporter, but when they gave me pennies for a bag and tossed two pairs of designer sunglasses, I was livid. I swore from then on I would rather donate my clothes than send it to them for them to profit off of!   now that I've calmed down, I miss how convenient it was to throw everything into a bag and mail it off…however, I think over the year or two that I sent to them, their payouts got worse and worse. I'm not sure how they stand now, though!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical 

1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?

2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?


I don't have either of these problems. I can buy whatever I want whenever I want. It is just my guilt that stops me from going overboard - guilt both over spending the money and guilt over already having more bags than I need. Usually, I'm afraid I won't like something so I'm slow to take the step to buy it, especially if it is expensive.

I only buy for my current self. I don't think my taste is influenced that much by trends that something would be out of style in a few years, or if it is, that I would care. The only problem would be my taste changing. That's something I can't possibly know so it doesn't make sense to buy for my future self.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. Kids these days... When I encounter behavior like that, in addition to being horrified I wonder how much of that is due to parenting or a lack of parenting? Or watching similar behavior in a parent and mimicking it. It’s enraging when things like this happen and kudos to you for taking it in stride!



I was thinking the same thing. Often I find children far more polite and aware than their parents.


----------



## msd_bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?



Impulse control is not one of my greatest strengths! I have a wish list but when faced with opportunity to buy something else, I sometimes succumb.

On the second question, I try to buy more classic styles (as opposed to trendy) for longevity even if I’ve come to realize that there might be no forever bags for me since I tire of a bag even if still in very very good condition and not dated.


----------



## msd_bags

My only green bag - Gigi New York Madison bag. This photo is from a few weeks ago and also shows my Adidas leather sneakers.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?



Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?

This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around. 

*1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales. 

*Wishlist

Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify. 

*Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy. 

*Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too. 

*2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ). 

*Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party. 

*Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one 

*Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles. 

*Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on. 

*Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> My only green bag - Gigi New York Madison bag. This photo is from a few weeks ago and also shows my Adidas leather sneakers.
> View attachment 4349265



Love this bag!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


I thoroughly agree with everything written here. Specially the buying in person and not rushing to buy something in a short amount of time. I have made more mistakes buying online and being disappointed when it arrived or being rushed to make a decision when out with dh only to discover a zipper with in that didn't work because I did not have time to look it over well.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My only green bag - Gigi New York Madison bag. This photo is from a few weeks ago and also shows my Adidas leather sneakers.
> View attachment 4349265


I did not realize you still had this cute bag. Love the whole look.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.



What an excellent post. 
It’s early in the morning, I’m going to reread this and possibly print it off so I can see it on a regular basis. 
I am guilty of falling for the hype (damn that little man in his big house with oodles of money), and buying for my imaginary life. 

The things we love are magic (people and things) simply because we love them. 
(this makes me think of The Velveteen Rabbit [emoji173]️)


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


So many words of wisdom!! Thanks!


papertiger said:


> Love this bag!


Thanks! I need to learn how to lessen the stuff I carry so I can use this more.


dcooney4 said:


> I did not realize you still had this cute bag. Love the whole look.


Thanks!  I’m not sure I got the chance to wear this last year, but I’m keeping her! [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> What an excellent post.
> It’s early in the morning, I’m going to reread this and possibly print it off so I can see it on a regular basis.
> I am guilty of falling for the hype (damn that little man in his big house with oodles of money), and buying for my imaginary life.
> 
> The things we love are magic (people and things) simply because we love them.
> (this makes me think of The Velveteen Rabbit [emoji173]️)



Thank you, actually me too, me too me too, I learned these things the hard way, OK, actually _still _learning.  

In improvisation class we had to have a character who was ourselves as our ideal performer and another, the absolute sh*t one. I think the point was (eventually) we _are _both. And of course the performer is the real person. 

Off to read about the Velveteen Rabbit (which I don't know so thank you XXX).


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I thoroughly agree with everything written here. Specially the buying in person and not rushing to buy something in a short amount of time. I have made more mistakes buying online and being disappointed when it arrived or being rushed to make a decision when out with dh only to discover a zipper with in that didn't work because I did not have time to look it over well.



Even in person is not easy. Yesterday I bought a silver broach at Gucci (wishlist priority because there was only one yellow in London). I've been before. It was a re-visit on the piece, but the yellow version only just came in. I didn't pin it on me before buying because I wasn't wearing something I could put a pin through yesterday (even though I did o the previous visit with the blue). After I came home last night I tried it on a tee and it sort of caught, so I looked through a magnifier and theres 'something' up with the end of the pin. Now I have to go back quickly and ask for a replacement. Shopping can be exhausting.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Even in person is not easy. Yesterday I bought a silver broach at Gucci (wishlist priority because there was only one yellow in London). I've been before. It was a re-visit on the piece, but the yellow version only just came in. I didn't pin it on me before buying because I wasn't wearing something I could put a pin through yesterday (even though I did o the previous visit with the blue). After I came home last night I tried it on a tee and it sort of caught, so I looked through a magnifier and theres 'something' up with the end of the pin. Now I have to go back quickly and ask for a replacement. Shopping can be exhausting.


That sort of thing has happened to me too. Hope they will get one in for you with no flaws.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> That sort of thing has happened to me too. Hope they will get one in for you with no flaws.



Thank you, such a pain but I love it.


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?



I’m probably not the best person to answer, but I’d like to chime in my opinion. 

My wishlist usually comes from bags I fantasize with. Whenever I see things I like, I screen cap them on my mobile phone. I don’t make album. Just let them jumble with any other things there. If I still keep thinking about them, like for over a couple months, I move them up. I have a note called “My wishlist” in the note section. I’ll put the photo of that bag there and sit on it for a while. Even for a seasonal bag, I usually have a month or two to think before the release. If after a couple months, I still want it, I’ll make a trip to the boutique and check them out IRL. If they look good on me and I like them IRL and don’t have any feeling of “not worth it” in mind when very likely it’ll come home with me. Otherwise, no. I’ll go home and forget it. If I still want it and decide I’ll get over that negative thought, I’ll go back and check it out again just to be sure. But most of the time, it rarely work out by then. 

For bag that’s not on wishlist, I simply don’t buy them. Or if I really like it, I think hard on how I’ll wear them. If it can go with my wardrobe and in what occasion I can wear. How often I can wear them. Will it make me happy or just be a waste of money. Usually, if holding it makes me happy, very likely it’ll be a good buy. 

I can still use bags I bought 20 years ago, so I’d say go with what you “love”. Taste and preferences may change, but the love will make you want to continue wearing it. It’ll make your affair last longer. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.



I agree with you. Great advice.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.



Well thought out post! Thanks for sharing your eloquent wisdom. I will be revisiting your words so I can truly let things sink in! It is a wonderful journey and many learnings along the way.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Well thought out post! Thanks for sharing your eloquent wisdom. I will be revisiting your words so I can truly let things sink in! It is a wonderful journey and many learnings along the way.



Thank you

and please let me know if you have any tips for me

*My thing is I've replaced buying bags (down to one a year) with scarves and jewellery so I'm still one the richer (although I do save space). Any advice, anyone?*


----------



## vink

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> and please let me know if you have any tips for me
> 
> *My thing is I've replaced buying bags (down to one a year) with scarves and jewellery so I'm still one the richer (although I do save space). Any advice, anyone?*



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Girls gotta have some fun. To not buy anything at all, I have no tips for that for I switch around on things I obsess with. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] If it’s not bags, clothing articles, jewelry, makeup, I still buy books. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 

Are you happy or not happy or just wonder? Coz maybe I’ll then suggest you to spend on other things/hobby that will consume your time more such as gardening so all the money will go to fertilizer, seeds, etc and at the end you’ll have beautiful garden and produce to eat.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?


PT, gave such great advice with wonderful principles to use. I’ll offer a couple tactical things that help me.

To your question of wishlist: My very helpful wishlist starts with my need tracker. I keep a list of *everything* wardrobe related that I want by category in Evernote. (I don’t have the problem of impulse control outside of my wardrobe.) When I get dressed and wish I had the thing but don’t, I give it a tick mark. When something gets a critical mass of tick marks, I get a beauty shot of it and save it to Pinterest. (In some case it has to be a placeholder photo like it was for my black tote if I don’t know the specific item I want.)

There, I have a specific board called <Sparkle’s> Wishlist (I use my real life nickname not Sparkle.) That way, I see photos of everything I want together. Bags, shoes, clothes, etc. Viewing it all together always yields a little internal yip of “me really want” of one thing over the rest.

So, if I have a gift occasion or want to get something for myself, and pick it from my wishlist, the giddy heart moment has been pre-authorized by me tracking my “need” for the item. Or if I happen to see something tempting, I take a moment to review the wishlist. Always I realize I want the wishlist items more than the item of the moment. This process has almost completely eliminated any impulse buys.

On buying for today me / future me. I had to take a hard look at how I live my life and how I feel best.  I like to dress in my own specific style -  classic feminine everyday glam with a touch of dramatic architectural influence and a bit of edge. It’s a mouthful LOL! but, once I really figured it out, it made shopping for the “me’s” easy. Yes to items that fit the above description. NO! to: Americana, lacy / romantic / pastel items, baggy items, over the top sexy / Jessica Rabbit wear, boho, lots of patterns, lots of layers, rocker chic, earth tones, preppy, etc.  It doesn’t matter if I like a one off item. I’ve learned to say no. Now that I know my style vs buying for a trend, I am finding my wardrobe to be more stable and I need to buy less each year. The items I bought well and match this style from years past - shock and awe - never left my closet and I still wear them literally decades later.

On not buying for fantasy me. It was two things that stopped that. First,
I had to grab myself by the neck and simply tell myself to stop. Too many rounds of selling on eBay and, more importantly, too many times of standing in my closet with nothing to wear finally cured me.

Second, I had to start living my fantasy life. This necessitated the aging of my kids though.  There was no way for me to have the fun I wanted as an individual with little kids. That time is for family fun!!  I didn’t have the wherewithal to wear anything “glam” while I was working full time, in grad school, with #1 just a toddler and #2 in my tummy.  It was all I could do not to scare my hubby with what I was wearing around the house whilst running after little ones and putting dinner on the table.

Once my kids became teens, I could start going and doing some things I wanted to do that weren’t family centric. It was _then_
I could start building the closet of super high heels, dry clean only fabrics, small handbags and fashion forward items I wanted.  I’m “lucky” that I married and had my children ridiculous young so, I can still go, do, wear what I want. (though I still think I’ll go, do, wear what I want in my 90’s+ as well. Lol!)


papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> and please let me know if you have any tips for me
> 
> *My thing is I've replaced buying bags (down to one a year) with scarves and jewellery so I'm still one the richer (although I do save space). Any advice, anyone?*


PT, what works for me won’t work for you. Fundamentally, I really don’t want anything I don’t wear often. I’m not a collector in any sense of the word when it comes to my wardrobe. So, while I’ve done a similar shift (bags are off my radar screen and I’m all about jewelry and shoes now), I’m limited to buying only what will get out and about on a fairly regular basis.

What this means if I see thing that call to me - say an emerald and diamond RHR ring - I have to be harsh with myself and ask how much will I really wear it. I wear rings. But, I realize and emerald on will only rarely get chosen over current and future only diamond rings. So I can only have maybe one colored stone ring. Not four. So I have to choose wisely. 

Or if I see a beautiful scarf. I don’t wear scarves because they feel fiddly & fussy on me. So, I could put an outfit together that would look great with it every blue moon. But, it wouldn’t get regular use. So this category is a complete no. Doesn’t matter if person X looks great wearing a scarf, I don’t. So they need to stay out of my closet. 

So, for me, owning beautiful things I don’t wear almost gives me a physical ache. That’s what stops me when my wild eyed acquisition monster gets up and running.


----------



## LuvNLux

“


papertiger said:


> Even in person is not easy. Yesterday I bought a silver broach at Gucci (wishlist priority because there was only one yellow in London). I've been before. It was a re-visit on the piece, but the yellow version only just came in. I didn't pin it on me before buying because I wasn't wearing something I could put a pin through yesterday (even though I did o the previous visit with the blue). After I came home last night I tried it on a tee and it sort of caught, so I looked through a magnifier and theres 'something' up with the end of the pin. Now I have to go back quickly and ask for a replacement. Shopping can be exhausting.


I agree!  Shopping can be exhausting!  Especially the returns.


----------



## Cookiefiend

All right ladies - big inhale - I did it. 

Today I became part of Team Kelly. 
For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38] 
I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around! 
But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware. 


Be still my heart. 
She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it. 
I. Am. So. Thrilled. 
Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> PT, gave such great advice with wonderful principles to use. I’ll offer a couple tactical things that help me.
> 
> To your question of wishlist: My very helpful wishlist starts with my need tracker. I keep a list of *everything* wardrobe related that I want by category in Evernote. (I don’t have the problem of impulse control outside of my wardrobe.) When I get dressed and wish I had the thing but don’t, I give it a tick mark. When something gets a critical mass of tick marks, I get a beauty shot of it and save it to Pinterest. (In some case it has to be a placeholder photo like it was for my black tote if I don’t know the specific item I want.)
> 
> There, I have a specific board called <Sparkle’s> Wishlist (I use my real life nickname not Sparkle.) That way, I see photos of everything I want together. Bags, shoes, clothes, etc. Viewing it all together always yields a little internal yip of “me really want” of one thing over the rest.
> 
> So, if I have a gift occasion or want to get something for myself, and pick it from my wishlist, the giddy heart moment has been pre-authorized by me tracking my “need” for the item. Or if I happen to see something tempting, I take a moment to review the wishlist. Always I realize I want the wishlist items more than the item of the moment. This process has almost completely eliminated any impulse buys.
> 
> On buying for today me / future me. I had to take a hard look at how I live my life and how I feel best.  I like to dress in my own specific style -  classic feminine everyday glam with a touch of dramatic architectural influence and a bit of edge. It’s a mouthful LOL! but, once I really figured it out, it made shopping for the “me’s” easy. Yes to items that fit the above description. NO! to: Americana, lacy / romantic / pastel items, baggy items, over the top sexy / Jessica Rabbit wear, boho, lots of patterns, lots of layers, rocker chic, earth tones, preppy, etc.  It doesn’t matter if I like a one off item. I’ve learned to say no. Now that I know my style vs buying for a trend, I am finding my wardrobe to be more stable and I need to buy less each year. The items I bought well and match this style from years past - shock and awe - never left my closet and I still wear them literally decades later.
> 
> On not buying for fantasy me. It was two things that stopped that. First,
> I had to grab myself by the neck and simply tell myself to stop. Too many rounds of selling on eBay and, more importantly, too many times of standing in my closet with nothing to wear finally cured me.
> 
> Second, I had to start living my fantasy life. This necessitated the aging of my kids though.  There was no way for me to have the fun I wanted as an individual with little kids. That time is for family fun!!  I didn’t have the wherewithal to wear anything “glam” while I was working full time, in grad school, with #1 just a toddler and #2 in my tummy.  It was all I could do not to scare my hubby with what I was wearing around the house whilst running after little ones and putting dinner on the table.
> 
> Once my kids became teens, I could start going and doing some things I wanted to do that weren’t family centric. It was _then_
> I could start building the closet of super high heels, dry clean only fabrics, small handbags and fashion forward items I wanted.  I’m “lucky” that I married and had my children ridiculous young so, I can still go, do, wear what I want. (though I still think I’ll go, do, wear what I want in my 90’s+ as well. Lol!)
> PT, what works for me won’t work for you. Fundamentally, I really don’t want anything I don’t wear often. I’m not a collector in any sense of the word when it comes to my wardrobe. So, while I’ve done a similar shift (bags are off my radar screen and I’m all about jewelry and shoes now), I’m limited to buying only what will get out and about on a fairly regular basis.
> 
> What this means if I see thing that call to me - say an emerald and diamond RHR ring - I have to be harsh with myself and ask how much will I really wear it. I wear rings. But, I realize and emerald on will only rarely get chosen over current and future only diamond rings. So I can only have maybe one colored stone ring. Not four. So I have to choose wisely.
> 
> Or if I see a beautiful scarf. I don’t wear scarves because they feel fiddly & fussy on me. So, I could put an outfit together that would look great with it every blue moon. But, it wouldn’t get regular use. So this category is a complete no. Doesn’t matter if person X looks great wearing a scarf, I don’t. So they need to stay out of my closet.
> 
> So, for me, owning beautiful things I don’t wear almost gives me a physical ache. That’s what stops me when my wild eyed acquisition monster gets up and running.



On your general tips, wow you are super-organised, great method. 

I know I don't wear really high jewellery. I like most pieces without stones (although I'm wearing a very chunky Stephen Webster pink MOP and red topaz ring today but I've just been out for dinner). The usual VCA/Cartier pieces are not really me either,  I like design more than anything else - and I don't often do so called fashion jewellery, but I have vintage Lacroix and Chanel and a couple other notables. 

I went to a jewellery event, a 'meet the designer' affair at a Georg Jensen store the other day and I liked my ring that I was wearing (by that artist) more than anything else they had to buy. That was a good feeling. 

I guess what I've bought recently has given me a lot of joy. I just need to stop soon and pause to enjoy. 

As you know H scarves are a addiction. I wear a silk 90 nearly every day so they get lots of wear but again, I need to get down to 2 a year not 2 a month.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️



 Big day, Kelly day!!! Congratulations.

And we're 100% twins on all specs (just not the same year). You are going to love it. Such a beauty.


----------



## papertiger

vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Girls gotta have some fun. To not buy anything at all, I have no tips for that for I switch around on things I obsess with. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] If it’s not bags, clothing articles, jewelry, makeup, I still buy books. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Are you happy or not happy or just wonder? Coz maybe I’ll then suggest you to spend on other things/hobby that will consume your time more such as gardening so all the money will go to fertilizer, seeds, etc and at the end you’ll have beautiful garden and produce to eat.



Great thoughts. 

My back garden is over an acre but yes, it needs lots of work, so good point, plenty to do there (ad I love doing it) plus I have two others. One is devoted to growing vegetable/fruit/herbs and the other is a smaller flower and shrub garden where I basically plant things for Bees. Perhaps that's why I don't feel the need to shop in Summer quite as much.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


Congratulations Cookiefiend- she is gorgeous! Patience and persistence paid off! So exciting!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Big day, Kelly day!!! Congratulations.
> 
> And we're 100% twins on all specs (just not the same year). You are going to love it. Such a beauty.


Marvelous - hello twin! And thank you! 


More bags said:


> Congratulations Cookiefiend- she is gorgeous! Patience and persistence paid off! So exciting!!!


Thank you - I am a bit beside myself! [emoji38]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


Yay! I’m so happy for you!  Wear With style and joy!!!


papertiger said:


> On your general tips, wow you are super-organised, great method.
> 
> I know I don't wear really high jewellery. I like most pieces without stones (although I'm wearing a very chunky Stephen Webster pink MOP and red topaz ring today but I've just been out for dinner). The usual VCA/Cartier pieces are not really me either,  I like design more than anything else - and I don't often do so called fashion jewellery, but I have vintage Lacroix and Chanel and a couple other notables.
> 
> I went to a jewellery event, a 'meet the designer' affair at a Georg Jensen store the other day and I liked my ring that I was wearing (by that artist) more than anything else they had to buy. That was a good feeling.
> 
> I guess what I've bought recently has given me a lot of joy. I just need to stop soon and pause to enjoy.
> 
> As you know H scarves are a addiction. I wear a silk 90 nearly every day so they get lots of wear but again, I need to get down to 2 a year not 2 a month.


Re: organization. I had to do something. I was impulse buying like a crazy person.

Re: jewelry. We’re of the same mind in that I don’t like the typical. Not because I’m _trying_ to avoid it. Other people having what I have doesn’t bother me in the least. And being a contrarian isn’t my thing either. I just am not drawn to the VCA / Cartier / other items that most people see as essentials for their jewelry collection.

Costume pieces aren’t my thing either. Not because there aren’t beautiful pieces but, I just haven’t found once that call to me.

I just like non branded gold only or diamond / gold jewelry. I like unique styles. Within this, I’m a huge fan of cherry picking the perfect estate pieces because the cost is relatively low for interestingly and of painstakingly crafted pieces.

My one exception to branded items so far is Gucci horsebit pieces.  I don’t typically go for equestrian / country estate elements. But, I have a couple Gucci pieces (metal only) that I adore and I really want to find more. The horsebit is so cute in jewelry! And, I love that most people won’t recognize it as branded from afar.

On your scarves, you wear them, can afford them and enjoy collecting them. Going a bit rogue from our thread’s exhortation, but, is this really a problem?  Perhaps you should utilize the rule you have for bags that I’ve copied for my entire wardrobe  - only buy a piece of jewelry or aa scarf if it meaningfully upgrades and / or adds something truly unique to your collection.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


How exciting! Congrats and wear in good health!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


Congratulations!! She’s beautiful  I hope you love carrying her


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


Great advice!
Love the wizard of hype comment lol lol lol!!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


Welcome to Team Kelly! Beautiful classic! I am sure you will use it often! Enjoy!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️



What a gorgeous bag!! Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.



Wow, PT — this may not be in a book, but it _should _be! Such great advice, and I see myself in more than a few sentences here! I believe that when we buy for our fantasy life or fantasy self, there is some bit of truth in that fantasy. And you’re right — maybe it’s worth being that fantasy version for a day to see how well the shoe (or bag, lol) fits. 

One part that really rang true to me was the part about connecting to an item through using it. It’s funny how that happens. But I can almost predict it in my own life — if I buy something that’s absolutely right, I want to use it right away, and all the time. If I don’t want to use it right away, that’s an “uh-oh!” and I have to wonder if it was a mistake and I should return it. Of course, there are exceptions — sometimes you have to buy something way earlier than the season when you’re going to wear it — but now you have me thinking of things I love but don’t wear often enough. Can I connect with those things more simply by making myself wear them? I may have to test this theory — while donning my fantasy life persona, of course!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


Stunning bag!!! What a lovely, timeless, gorgeous choice in Kelly!


Also, I'm loving the discussion around my question! Thank you all for taking the time to think and write! I've learned a ton and read some great tips. Love this thread!


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?


hard to add anything that was not already mentioned, but here are my 2 cents, KNOW YOURSELF, i am what i am, i know what i wear and where i wear it, when i see something new that attracts my attention, i know right away how i can (not) use it, down to the smallest detail (particular shade of the colour, length of the strap, capacity, hw colour, which might make me look like i'm picking, but that's how i do it) i KNOW immediately whether it's ME, or not. 
i don't have Wishlists, i don't buy anything that needs WISHING to get (yes, H, i am looking at you), most of my purchases are funded from my own income and very few of them are paid by my DH only because he needs a gift for me for an occasion. I live NOW, and all my purchases are made with intention to use them right away, i don't buy anything too trendy. Now when i have everything for most of occasions, i easily pair and match my items, so i basically only need one accessory here, or a small something there (a scarf, or, a belt, etc) to put the whole look together. 


Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


i am not a Kelly gal, but i so know the feeling of getting your HG!!  so happy for you dear Cookie!!  many congrats!! enjoy in good health and please, treat us with a mod shot, if you have time


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️



Yay! I’m so happy to see this beauty after hearing so much about it! It looks wonderful. I’m so happy for you — 10 years of wanting is long enough!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> On your general tips, wow you are super-organised, great method.
> 
> I know I don't wear really high jewellery. I like most pieces without stones (although I'm wearing a very chunky Stephen Webster pink MOP and red topaz ring today but I've just been out for dinner). The usual VCA/Cartier pieces are not really me either,  I like design more than anything else - and I don't often do so called fashion jewellery, but I have vintage Lacroix and Chanel and a couple other notables.
> 
> I went to a jewellery event, a 'meet the designer' affair at a Georg Jensen store the other day and I liked my ring that I was wearing (by that artist) more than anything else they had to buy. That was a good feeling.
> 
> I guess what I've bought recently has given me a lot of joy. I just need to stop soon and pause to enjoy.
> 
> As you know H scarves are a addiction. I wear a silk 90 nearly every day so they get lots of wear but again, I need to get down to 2 a year not 2 a month.



I love Stephen Webster jewelry. One of my favorite bracelets is by him. I was on his website a few months ago and was disappointed to see he’s only making fine jewelry now, no more sterling silver stuff, which I really loved (and was a much more comfortable price point). Like you, I’m not really into VCA and Cartier. My jewelry tends to be either very classic (diamond stud earrings that belonged to my grandmother) or a mix of silver and high-end costume (John Hardy Naga cuff, a couple of David Yurman pieces, Hermes leather bracelets). 

And I’m with you on the H scarves. I’m pretty good at not buying on impulse ... until I start browsing at the scarf counter!


----------



## catsinthebag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?



I got so caught up in the discussion, I had to go back and find the original questions! 

I keep a bullet journal and keep a running wish list in that. It’s nothing formal, and certainly not as sophisticated as @Sparkletastic’s system (which I really admire!). Basically, whenever I find myself wanting to shop (or just buy something, lol), I take out the book, write “Wish List” at the top of the page, and list everything I can think of that I want at the current moment. I also write down the prices of those items as a reality check. Just seeing it all written down helps me see that I want some things more than others. At some point, I go back through the Wish Lists I’ve made over the last several months and see which items show up over and over, and which ones fall off over time. I try to stick to buying things that have been on the list, or at the top of the list, for a while.

That said, sometimes you see something you hadn’t thought it that just speaks to you and you’ve gotta have it! When that happens, I still try to walk away, to give myself time to forget about it or to get a second opinion (most likely from DH). I can fall for an item very quickly and then, two weeks later, realize I haven’t given it a second thought. So it really helps me to make myself wait. 

I don’t tend to go for trends, but I also don’t think about what I might love in 10 or 20 years. Styles change, as do lifestyles, so it’s impossible to know for sure what you’ll want to use that far out. What I do try to do is buy things I _really_ love, that speak to me on a deeper level than, “Oooh, that’s pretty!” Things that somehow feel like “me” from the minute I hold them in my hands. And, yes, things I’ll use a LOT. If I can hold myself to that standard (and I don’t always, unfortunately, but I’m getting better), I almost never have regrets.


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?


Excellent questions - I’ve enjoyed learning from everyone’s comments.



papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


I whole heartedly agree with the importance of self awareness. I like your idea of having a fantasy self with perfect bag day. I appreciate your comment about browsing in environments where the potential financial damage of an impulse purchase has less of an impact, not mixing up your shopping habits. I agree with the importance of knowing what you have and that it should align with your lifestyle. I really like your connect with use comment and not buying too many things at once. I think you made a similar comment to another post in a different forum where someone was lamenting which bag to make their next purchase when they had recently acquired numerous expensive bags in the past 6 months. You coached them to take their time to get to know different styles and different leathers to see what they like and what they enjoy carrying. It’s hard to do that when so many new items are coming in and you don’t get to make the connection with your items. Brilliant comments papertiger, you gave me lots to reflect on.



ksuromax said:


> hard to add anything that was not already mentioned, but here are my 2 cents, KNOW YOURSELF, i am what i am, i know what i wear and where i wear it, when i see something new that attracts my attention, i know right away how i can (not) use it, down to the smallest detail (particular shade of the colour, length of the strap, capacity, hw colour, which might make me look like i'm picking, but that's how i do it) i KNOW immediately whether it's ME, or not.
> i don't have Wishlists, i don't buy anything that needs WISHING to get (yes, H, i am looking at you), most of my purchases are funded from my own income and very few of them are paid by my DH only because he needs a gift for me for an occasion. I live NOW, and all my purchases are made with intention to use them right away, i don't buy anything too trendy. Now when i have everything for most of occasions, i easily pair and match my items, so i basically only need one accessory here, or a small something there (a scarf, or, a belt, etc) to put the whole look together.
> 
> i am not a Kelly gal, but i so know the feeling of getting your HG!!  so happy for you dear Cookie!!  many congrats!! enjoy in good health and please, treat us with a mod shot, if you have time


I love your strong self awareness. It is reflected in your beautiful collection and how you style your outfits!

Back to @bellebellebelle19
*1) Wishlist*
I keep a running list, my “30 Day Delayed Gratification list.” When I see something that catches my eye, makes my heart beat fast and causes me to open multiple internet tabs to conduct research - look at pictures, read reviews, check out YouTube videos, etc, I add it to a note on my phone/iPad with the date, the item and price. I don’t buy much on impulse because I add it to the list and don’t buy the item immediately. I prefer to wait at least 30 days and conduct my research, think about my purchasing questions
- Is this a want or need
- Is this replacing something I already have or buying something new
- Does this item fit my lifestyle
- Will I wear it often
- Do I own something similar
- Will I choose it over a similar or favourite item I already own
- Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
- Is this style something that will last
- Do I have space for this
- Would I pay full price for this
- Would I rather have the money in my account
- Do I like this bag more than the one I am carrying
- Is this item filling a gap in my wardrobe
- Is it on my master buy list/delayed gratification list
- Nothing bad happens if you don't buy it​If the item comes to mind again I add it to the list with that date. The things I really want will be on the list multiple times, sometimes for years if I can’t decide on the colour or specs. Many items just fade away from memory. I am happy with what I already have, to add anything new I must love it, it has to fit my lifestyle and I have have to have room to store it.

*2) Buy for now vs. Buy for longevity*
I buy for who I am now - my current lifestyle, my current needs and wants. I generally prefer less trendy pieces, more classic styles. Thankfully my style has evolved and I don’t wear/carry the same things I did 10 years ago and 20 years ago! My bag wardrobe is different than it was 10 years ago and it will likely be different 10 years from now. @TejasMama said “So, our lives change, roles change, needs change...and our bag choices change. What might have worked a few years ago doesn't work now.“ It was so profound to me I wrote it down.
With regards to self awareness, I have a list of my bags and of my clothes. I track my wears (like @Sparkletastic) in a spreadsheet on my iPad. I know what is truly being used/worn and what is just sitting pretty in my closet. For an item to stay in my closet it has to be both loved and used regularly. This list also helps prevent me from buying another cashmere sweater (even though it was 50% off) because clearly I don’t need more cashmere sweaters right now. The list also shows me what I need to rehome/sell/donate. I also look at the list of things I have exited from my closet and look for trends. It taught me I don’t like faux leather bags, heavy bags and anything with a short strap drop. My mistakes have become learning opportunities.

My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet. And then I get distracted by @Cookiefiend ’s latest reveal. I love sharing the journey with all of you lovelies on this thread.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Excellent questions - I’ve enjoyed learning from everyone’s comments.
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly agree with the importance of self awareness. I like your idea of having a fantasy self with perfect bag day. I appreciate your comment about browsing in environments where the potential financial damage of an impulse purchase has less of an impact, not mixing up your shopping habits. I agree with the importance of knowing what you have and that it should align with your lifestyle. I really like your connect with use comment and not buying too many things at once. I think you made a similar comment to another post in a different forum where someone was lamenting which bag to make their next purchase when they had recently acquired numerous expensive bags in the past 6 months. You coached them to take their time to get to know different styles and different leathers to see what they like and what they enjoy carrying. It’s hard to do that when so many new items are coming in and you don’t get to make the connection with your items. Brilliant comments papertiger, you gave me lots to reflect on.
> 
> 
> I love your strong self awareness. It is reflected in your beautiful collection and how you style your outfits!
> 
> Back to @bellebellebelle19
> *1) Wishlist*
> I keep a running list, my “30 Day Delayed Gratification list.” When I see something that catches my eye, makes my heart beat fast and causes me to open multiple internet tabs to conduct research - look at pictures, read reviews, check out YouTube videos, etc, I add it to a note on my phone/iPad with the date, the item and price. I don’t buy much on impulse because I add it to the list and don’t buy the item immediately. I prefer to wait at least 30 days and conduct my research, think about my purchasing questions
> - Is this a want or need
> - Is this replacing something I already have or buying something new
> - Does this item fit my lifestyle
> - Will I wear it often
> - Do I own something similar
> - Will I choose it over a similar or favourite item I already own
> - Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> - Is this style something that will last
> - Do I have space for this
> - Would I pay full price for this
> - Would I rather have the money in my account
> - Do I like this bag more than the one I am carrying
> - Is this item filling a gap in my wardrobe
> - Is it on my master buy list/delayed gratification list
> - Nothing bad happens if you don't buy it​If the item comes to mind again I add it to the list with that date. The things I really want will be on the list multiple times, sometimes for years if I can’t decide on the colour or specs. Many items just fade away from memory. I am happy with what I already have, to add anything new I must love it, it has to fit my lifestyle and I have have to have room to store it.
> 
> *2) Buy for now vs. Buy for longevity*
> I buy for who I am now - my current lifestyle, my current needs and wants. I generally prefer less trendy pieces, more classic styles. Thankfully my style has evolved and I don’t wear/carry the same things I did 10 years ago and 20 years ago! My bag wardrobe is different than it was 10 years ago and it will likely be different 10 years from now. @TejasMama said “So, our lives change, roles change, needs change...and our bag choices change. What might have worked a few years ago doesn't work now.“ It was so profound to me I wrote it down.
> With regards to self awareness, I have a list of my bags and of my clothes. I track my wears (like @Sparkletastic) in a spreadsheet on my iPad. I know what is truly being used/worn and what is just sitting pretty in my closet. For an item to stay in my closet it has to be both loved and used regularly. This list also helps prevent me from buying another cashmere sweater (even though it was 50% off) because clearly I don’t need more cashmere sweaters right now. The list also shows me what I need to rehome/sell/donate. I also look at the list of things I have exited from my closet and look for trends. It taught me I don’t like faux leather bags, heavy bags and anything with a short strap drop. My mistakes have become learning opportunities.
> 
> My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet. And then I get distracted by @Cookiefiend ’s latest reveal. I love sharing the journey with all of you lovelies on this thread.



Like @Sparkletastic, you're another that's so organised and thoughtful. I used to have a spreadsheet until my last phone ate it, I may start a hardcopy ledger.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I love Stephen Webster jewelry. One of my favorite bracelets is by him. I was on his website a few months ago and was disappointed to see he’s only making fine jewelry now, no more sterling silver stuff, which I really loved (and was a much more comfortable price point). Like you, I’m not really into VCA and Cartier. My jewelry tends to be either very classic (diamond stud earrings that belonged to my grandmother) or a mix of silver and high-end costume (John Hardy Naga cuff, a couple of David Yurman pieces, Hermes leather bracelets).
> 
> And I’m with you on the H scarves. I’m pretty good at not buying on impulse ... until I start browsing at the scarf counter!



So pleased you like him too. He used to do really exciting, beautifully made silver stuff, as did Theo Fennell, but obviously it wasn't a cost effective practice. Not too cliched rock 'n' roll (a la Crazy Pig, Crazy Frog) but still edgy. Apart from Hermes, have a look at Gucci, Georg Jensen, Buccellati's silver and some Raspini. I like gold _and_ I like silver but I am as fussy over both.

It's hard to make rules for ourselves when we know the've been instances when breaking them has led to much happiness. My Ndop scarf broke all my own scarf-buying rules and I think it's one of my most worn scarves.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, PT — this may not be in a book, but it _should _be! Such great advice, and I see myself in more than a few sentences here! I believe that when we buy for our fantasy life or fantasy self, there is some bit of truth in that fantasy. And you’re right — maybe it’s worth being that fantasy version for a day to see how well the shoe (or bag, lol) fits.
> 
> One part that really rang true to me was the part about connecting to an item through using it. It’s funny how that happens. But I can almost predict it in my own life — if I buy something that’s absolutely right, I want to use it right away, and all the time. If I don’t want to use it right away, that’s an “uh-oh!” and I have to wonder if it was a mistake and I should return it. Of course, there are exceptions — sometimes you have to buy something way earlier than the season when you’re going to wear it — but now you have me thinking of things I love but don’t wear often enough. *Can I connect with those things more simply by making myself wear them? I may have to test this theory — while donning my fantasy life persona, of course*!



Please try, I want to know how it goes! It's a bit like Dress-up Thurs. (which I have not been attending to lately). Give yourself permission to be that person which is as much a part of you as any other.

I remember a friend laughing at one of those stickers in a rear window of clapped-out mini 'My other car's a Porsche'. It got me thinking about how we have to pretend to laugh at ourselves, not to 'get above our station'. Another time my DH and I were walking through prob the most expensive part of London and he pointed to a small mews house (houses converted from old stables/carriages). I said that since we were playing 'fantasy house' I'd take the grand, 4-story one across the road from the park. He said not to be silly and I said "my fantasy, my fantasy house". A fantasy does't have to be reachable but it gives us clues as to who we are if everything was available. It's also why I tell newbies not to buy the _only_ thing they can afford if they don't love it (often the designated entry level item) but wait, save, and then buy the bag (or whatever) they really, _really_ want.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! I’m so happy for you!  Wear With style and joy!!!
> Re: organization. I had to do something. I was impulse buying like a crazy person.
> 
> Re: jewelry. We’re of the same mind in that I don’t like the typical. Not because I’m _trying_ to avoid it. Other people having what I have doesn’t bother me in the least. And being a contrarian isn’t my thing either. I just am not drawn to the VCA / Cartier / other items that most people see as essentials for their jewelry collection.
> 
> Costume pieces aren’t my thing either. Not because there aren’t beautiful pieces but, I just haven’t found once that call to me.
> 
> I just like non branded gold only or diamond / gold jewelry. I like unique styles. Within this, I’m a huge fan of cherry picking the perfect estate pieces because the cost is relatively low for interestingly and of painstakingly crafted pieces.
> 
> My one exception to branded items so far is Gucci horsebit pieces.  I don’t typically go for equestrian / country estate elements. But, I have a couple Gucci pieces (metal only) that I adore and I really want to find more. The horsebit is so cute in jewelry! And, I love that most people won’t recognize it as branded from afar.
> 
> On your scarves, you wear them, can afford them and enjoy collecting them. Going a bit rogue from our thread’s exhortation, but, is this really a problem?  Perhaps you should utilize the rule you have for bags that I’ve copied for my entire wardrobe  - only buy a piece of jewelry or aa scarf if it meaningfully upgrades and / or adds something truly unique to your collection.



So true. I was about to buy a Hermes large cashmere scarf (CSGM) exceptional (hand embroidered). It was 'only' 3 x the price of a normal one but then I found the only example had a really bad pull. I'm waiting to see if there''s another worldwide, so we shall see.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Excellent questions - I’ve enjoyed learning from everyone’s comments.
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly agree with the importance of self awareness. I like your idea of having a fantasy self with perfect bag day. I appreciate your comment about browsing in environments where the potential financial damage of an impulse purchase has less of an impact, not mixing up your shopping habits. I agree with the importance of knowing what you have and that it should align with your lifestyle. I really like your connect with use comment and not buying too many things at once. I think you made a similar comment to another post in a different forum where someone was lamenting which bag to make their next purchase when they had recently acquired numerous expensive bags in the past 6 months. You coached them to take their time to get to know different styles and different leathers to see what they like and what they enjoy carrying. It’s hard to do that when so many new items are coming in and you don’t get to make the connection with your items. Brilliant comments papertiger, you gave me lots to reflect on.
> 
> 
> I love your strong self awareness. It is reflected in your beautiful collection and how you style your outfits!
> 
> Back to @bellebellebelle19
> *1) Wishlist*
> I keep a running list, my “30 Day Delayed Gratification list.” When I see something that catches my eye, makes my heart beat fast and causes me to open multiple internet tabs to conduct research - look at pictures, read reviews, check out YouTube videos, etc, I add it to a note on my phone/iPad with the date, the item and price. I don’t buy much on impulse because I add it to the list and don’t buy the item immediately. I prefer to wait at least 30 days and conduct my research, think about my purchasing questions
> - Is this a want or need
> - Is this replacing something I already have or buying something new
> - Does this item fit my lifestyle
> - Will I wear it often
> - Do I own something similar
> - Will I choose it over a similar or favourite item I already own
> - Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> - Is this style something that will last
> - Do I have space for this
> - Would I pay full price for this
> - Would I rather have the money in my account
> - Do I like this bag more than the one I am carrying
> - Is this item filling a gap in my wardrobe
> - Is it on my master buy list/delayed gratification list
> - Nothing bad happens if you don't buy it​If the item comes to mind again I add it to the list with that date. The things I really want will be on the list multiple times, sometimes for years if I can’t decide on the colour or specs. Many items just fade away from memory. I am happy with what I already have, to add anything new I must love it, it has to fit my lifestyle and I have have to have room to store it.
> 
> *2) Buy for now vs. Buy for longevity*
> I buy for who I am now - my current lifestyle, my current needs and wants. I generally prefer less trendy pieces, more classic styles. Thankfully my style has evolved and I don’t wear/carry the same things I did 10 years ago and 20 years ago! My bag wardrobe is different than it was 10 years ago and it will likely be different 10 years from now. @TejasMama said “So, our lives change, roles change, needs change...and our bag choices change. What might have worked a few years ago doesn't work now.“ It was so profound to me I wrote it down.
> With regards to self awareness, I have a list of my bags and of my clothes. I track my wears (like @Sparkletastic) in a spreadsheet on my iPad. I know what is truly being used/worn and what is just sitting pretty in my closet. For an item to stay in my closet it has to be both loved and used regularly. This list also helps prevent me from buying another cashmere sweater (even though it was 50% off) because clearly I don’t need more cashmere sweaters right now. The list also shows me what I need to rehome/sell/donate. I also look at the list of things I have exited from my closet and look for trends. It taught me I don’t like faux leather bags, heavy bags and anything with a short strap drop. My mistakes have become learning opportunities.
> 
> My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet. And then I get distracted by @Cookiefiend ’s latest reveal. I love sharing the journey with all of you lovelies on this thread.


I live by your second point too - don’t worry about what I will use in 10 years cause who knows!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've got a discussion question or two!  I'm in the process of negotiating a raise, and I hope to get myself a treat! Trying to decide what to buy has me feeling very philosophical
> 
> 1) How do you keep track of your wishlist so that if you suddenly have an opportunity to shop, you know what to get right away? Or do you usually not have a problem deciding, and in that case, how have you gotten so good at impulse control LOL?
> 
> 2) You want to buy something that you love, that suits you, that you will use now, and that isn't for your fantasy life that you'll never be able to use. At the same time, you want to buy something you can see yourself using in 10 years and that isn't just a throwaway trend you toss in a few months. How do you toe the line between these two? On which side do you usually end up falling? Is it possible to buy for longevity when your style is subject to change over the years?


Lots of great posts here in response to your question. 

Here are my thoughts
1) For bags I am at point I do not want to add many bags, so I literally have 3 Hermes bags I want to buy at some point. I only buy bags while travelling so it is always a surprise of what I might find but I keep to my list. For clothes, I only shop in stores and I will go out specially to buy stuff on a list. I’ll be open to other items I come across but I am really good at sticking to what I really need for now. I do not buy clothes online and I don’t randomly buy things, that forces me to be organized when I do go out. Lastly jewelry, I have a list of the pieces I want to buy over the next few years. I add the pieces once I have tried them on like 5 times and MUST have them. I am not an impulse shopper across the board.

2) I buy for now and don’t worry about what I will like 10 years from now since I have NO clue. I look at longevity instead in the quality of the items. For work clothes I buy higher quality classic items that will wear will and keep to quality material - silk, wool. Whereas for casual I will buy fun clothes from a mix of stores (favourites are Zara, Maje, Sandro) knowing I might not like them in a few years and I will donate and get new items. Jewelry I mostly keep to the high end brands (Cartier and VCA are my current favs though I mostly only shop at VCA these days) or custom pieces and buy pieces I will use A LOT, not necessarily everyday but pieces need to be worn at least once a month.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️



She is so gorgeous. Many congratulations!! Enjoy her and you can always have her spa’d when you are willing to part with her for awhile.


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


Oh. my. Yes! I too dream of Sellier BBK with gold! Congratulations! please please model!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thanks for all the kind words and welcome to Team K! 
I appreciate it so much and it means a great deal to me. 
(We're having a spa day!)


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> So pleased you like him too. He used to do really exciting, beautifully made silver stuff, as did Theo Fennell, but obviously it wasn't a cost effective practice. Not too cliched rock 'n' roll (a la Crazy Pig, Crazy Frog) but still edgy. Apart from Hermes, have a look at Gucci, Georg Jensen, Buccellati's silver and some Raspini. I like gold _and_ I like silver but I am as fussy over both.
> 
> It's hard to make rules for ourselves when we know the've been instances when breaking them has led to much happiness. My Ndop scarf broke all my own scarf-buying rules and I think it's one of my most worn scarves.



Thanks for those recommendations. I’m finding it hard to find jewelry that I’ll call high end silver that has some edge but doesn’t think “edgy” has to mean skulls! I really like the Georg Jensen and Raspini. Wish there was somewhere here that sold them so I could try them on in person. 

What is your Ndop scarf?


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for those recommendations. I’m finding it hard to find jewelry that I’ll call high end silver that has some edge but doesn’t think “edgy” has to mean skulls! I really like the Georg Jensen and Raspini. Wish there was somewhere here that sold them so I could try them on in person.
> 
> What is your Ndop scarf?



Ndop. It's an African theme scarf but looks great with modernist jewellery. I just love it.

Rules buying it broke:
Impulse buy
Never even made a wishlist
Bought long after the season was over, therefore after a price hike
No personal connection to the subject matter at all (although I love elephants, and there's a elephant mask on it)

On a plus note, I do like a great brown scarf.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Please try, I want to know how it goes! It's a bit like Dress-up Thurs. (which I have not been attending to lately). Give yourself permission to be that person which is as much a part of you as any other.
> 
> I remember a friend laughing at one of those stickers in a rear window of clapped-out mini 'My other car's a Porsche'. It got me thinking about how we have to pretend to laugh at ourselves, not to 'get above our station'. Another time my DH and I were walking through prob the most expensive part of London and he pointed to a small mews house (houses converted from old stables/carriages). I said that since we were playing 'fantasy house' I'd take the grand, 4-story one across the road from the park. He said not to be silly and I said "my fantasy, my fantasy house". A fantasy does't have to be reachable but it gives us clues as to who we are if everything was available. It's also why I tell newbies not to buy the _only_ thing they can afford if they don't love it (often the designated entry level item) but wait, save, and then buy the bag (or whatever) they really, _really_ want.


With all our very necessary rules, I think this is one of the most important. I’m a huge fan of saving money but, IMHO, we usually save _more_ money (waiting if need be) when we get exactly what we want even if it’s multiples of the cost. Post after post on tPF we see that people regret getting the available / affordable bag and not waiting. It could be as simple as choosing a blue x when you really wanted the black. (I see this regret post lots of times regarding the Chanel mini which evidently is hard to come by) and, I bet it happens quite a bit with H K & B as people just take what is offered and feel they can’t wait for the one they want.  But, at that price point people probably try convince themselves they’re “ok” with the one they don’t crave. 

It almost never works out. In fact I can only remember one post where someone compromised and they were happy with the decision.


papertiger said:


> Ndop. It's an African theme scarf but looks great with modernist jewellery. I just love it.
> 
> Rules buying it broke:
> Impulse buy
> Never even made a wishlist
> Bought long after the season was over, therefore after a price hike
> No personal connection to the subject matter at all (although I love elephants, and there's a elephant mask on it)
> 
> On a plus note, I do like a great brown scarf.


Rules are made to be broken. Lol!  Sometimes something will absolutely grab us and we should go for it. But, I think you did it the right way. It’s an item you love from a brand you know and love in a color you know you’ll wear. 

Much different from me buying the same item. Doesn’t matter if I think it’s adorable (I do) or if I see you and others wear it with style and panache (you look really cute!) it would languish in my closet. When I wear scarves I look like a bandit riding up to the old mill town hankering for a bit o’whiskey and a whole lotta trouble.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit. 

I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)

Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.

What would you do?


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit.
> 
> I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)
> 
> Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.
> 
> What would you do?


If it was clothes I would not care what my DH thought. Same with bags and shoes. Jewelry I would care since I wear it daily and spend a lot on pieces. I always get DH to let me know if he likes the jewelry I am getting before I buy so no surprises. 
Now if my DH was a she I might feel differently since I might question my taste!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit.
> 
> I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)
> 
> Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.
> 
> What would you do?



I would probably return it. The way I look at it, my DH knows my style and what looks good on me. He also tolerates my bag habit enough to get involved in the pricier decisions, so I’ll probably know if he hates something before my credit card gets swiped.

I do have a couple of bags he’s “meh” about, but nothing he absolutely HATES. For example, he doesn’t really like my Evelynes, but gets why I like them. The Bolide, OTOH, he HATES — took one look and called it “something my grandmother would wear” — and he didn’t mean it in a cool, vintagey way! 

Sometimes, it’s just a bag, and it’s not worth the fight  — especially when it comes to a higher-priced item. In fairness, he doesn’t buy expensive things that I hate, either. 

But every relationship is different. I have a friend who not only never consults her DH on the things she buys, she has returned/exchanged almost every gift he’s given her! Neither one of them seems to mind. Your friend should probably have a discussion and make sure it’s the bag her wife hates, not the money spent.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit.
> 
> I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)
> 
> Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.
> 
> What would you do?


Hmm, it depends. I guess if it was easy to return, I would probably return it. Generally whenever someone casts shade on something of mine, I enjoy it less. However, I have some bags that I know DH doesn't like and I carry them anyway. It was too late to return when I discovered he didn't like them.  I don't have that many opportunities these days when DH isn't with me, so wearing it when he isn't around isn't an option. The other day I listed something for sale, and he said, 'good, it's ugly.' I had no idea he felt that way about it until I told him I had listed it.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit.
> 
> I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)
> 
> Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.
> 
> What would you do?


Great question. For me, it depends. If it is an item that I absolutely love, like a Hermes bag or a pair of amazing boots, I would buy it without any trace of doubt in my mind. And I usually buy those items without even consulting my hubby first. More often than not he doesn’t love them and I don’t really mind. If it’s something more borderline, like less expensive JCrew clothes or shoes or maternity dresses that I like but am not in love with, then I might end up not getting them. And it actually bothers me more when he doesn’t like these items because I’m generally buying them with a purpose rather than buying because I love them and can’t leave without them. When he makes comments on items that I own when I wear them that usually bothers me. Like, a very comfortable pregnancy romper or other clothes that he isn’t a fan of. If it’s something I own I’ll usually wear it anyway and just be a bit annoyed. Also, sometimes I’m influenced by a positive opinion of his into buying certain items, but I’ve learned that my love of something trumps his as I’ve now rehomed a couple of things that he liked and I bought because of that. 

I understand your friend’s perspective though as it can be sad to hear negative comments or thoughts about things that you really like or even love!


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit.
> 
> I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)
> 
> Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.
> 
> What would you do?


Well, every relationship, and every person is different for sure. I would keep it if it really felt right to me, but that comes with an explanation:
DH and I didn’t even meet until I was 37; we got married a few years after that. We had well established lives before meeting which if course included distinct personal styles and taste. Our joint finances are only for house expenditures; everything else, commuting, personal fashion and accessories, hobbies, etc. are out of our personal funds so we don’t have a say either way on each other’s choices. Beyond that, though, DH and I have very different personal styles - much of my wardrobe is more fashion forward than what he would select for himself. He’s reasonably good at spotting things which would suit my taste but there is a swath that he will never see/understand- and the opposite is true too!! I always ask his opinion to learn more about how he selects things for his wardrobe in an attempt to be a better gift giver but I absolutely rely on his wishlist. What’s funny in the context of all this is we do love to dress up when we go out and we both love interesting/distinct shoes. Also, when we do dress up, he is the one who is super conscious about how we coordinate. I figure that I wear a lot of black so who will really notice? 
Back to the main question (seriously, enough abt me!):
IMO only - it would depend on the relationship and how they have agreed on expenditures. If there is an element of discomfort which stems from the lack of support for her choice, I’d imagine it would not be joy-giving to keep and wear it. But that is only my speculation!!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I missed Branda's book recommendation but if it advocates *wearing you most loved ad best everyday* I concur


It's an out of print book by an author named Brenda Kinsel. She has several books... the one I'm reading is called "Fashion Makeover." But yes... that's a main point of the book I'm reading (along with finding your own personal style). 

I'm working towards doing this, especially with jewelry. Yesterday I was wearing a fairly casual outfit (well, casual except that the sweater was *cashmere*, and the scarf was *Hermès*, lol!) but I was in jeans and flats. Still, I pulled out my gold & carnelian earrings at the last minute, which I usually only wear when I'm "dressed up," because they were a perfect match for the scarf. And I realized that I should wear them more often. What am I saving them for?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Good morning Elaine, thanks for your kind words. Yes, Hermes has many reds, a red for everyone  Sometimes the large number of colour choices can become overwhelming - resulting in analysis paralysis. Combine that with how the same colour shows up differently in different leathers!
> 
> I would agree with you the Rouge Hermes (Rouge H) shows as a near burgundy on my Garden Party. When I look at photos of Rouge H on Vintage Box bags it looks slightly more red to me (and beautiful ). Some people have mentioned the current Rouge H has more brown undertone than old Rouge H. Hermes also has a colour Bordeaux currently in circulation. I would say it is definitely more of a rich burgundy.
> 
> Long answer summarized, for my Negonda Garden Party, Rouge H could be described as burgundy-ish red. Thank goodness TPF is a place red lovers can discuss the minute variations in shade!
> 
> Here’s a thread with lots of Hermes red eye candy,
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/red-color-family-pics-only.100920/page-9


Thank you for the explanation of H reds... it's interesting how Rouge H has changed over the years. I know nothing at all about their bags, but a bit about their scarves. If memory serves, don't they keep a whole roomful of reference colors for their scarves? And then they choose a set of color palettes each year? Or are the yearly color palettes for scarves a new thing?

Thank you for the link to H "red eye candy." Red bags always make my heart beat a little faster. If I didn't hold myself back, I'd have a closet full of them.  Now I'm off to that thread to do a bit of drooling!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Was so happy to bring two bags of stuff to the consignment shop till she handed me back 3 bigger bags of my stuff. Ugh! The only good part is since I lost a little bit of weight a few of the pants  I got back might fit again.


I guess it's one of those good news/bad news. 
Nice about the weight loss. What are you going to do about the returned items? Will you try to sell them elsewhere, or just donate the stuff?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you so, so much for your words of support. I guess some kids are awful, but at least he was a kid, some of what's going in London is much worse. Plus, having brown belts in 2 martial art disciplines helps. I've certainly taken on bigger, heavier, much more scary men than some little shrimp with a shrill voice. I noticed I reached for my silver finger armour rings today (look up Daphne Guinness) so on a deeper level I must feel the need for a little protection.


He might be small and shrill at the moment, but just imagine what he'll be like when he gets a bit larger and his voice deepens.  I don't at all blame you for wanting a bit of protection.

Just looked up Daphne Guiness. Love her. Do you have rings like that, too, or were you being metaphorical?


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> If it was clothes I would not care what my DH thought. Same with bags and shoes. Jewelry I would care since I wear it daily and spend a lot on pieces. I always get DH to let me know if he likes the jewelry I am getting before I buy so no surprises.
> Now if my DH was a she I might feel differently since I might question my taste!





catsinthebag said:


> I would probably return it. The way I look at it, my DH knows my style and what looks good on me. He also tolerates my bag habit enough to get involved in the pricier decisions, so I’ll probably know if he hates something before my credit card gets swiped.
> 
> I do have a couple of bags he’s “meh” about, but nothing he absolutely HATES. For example, he doesn’t really like my Evelynes, but gets why I like them. The Bolide, OTOH, he HATES — took one look and called it “something my grandmother would wear” — and he didn’t mean it in a cool, vintagey way!
> 
> Sometimes, it’s just a bag, and it’s not worth the fight  — especially when it comes to a higher-priced item. In fairness, he doesn’t buy expensive things that I hate, either.
> 
> But every relationship is different. I have a friend who not only never consults her DH on the things she buys, she has returned/exchanged almost every gift he’s given her! Neither one of them seems to mind. Your friend should probably have a discussion and make sure it’s the bag her wife hates, not the money spent.





Rhl2987 said:


> Great question. For me, it depends. If it is an item that I absolutely love, like a Hermes bag or a pair of amazing boots, I would buy it without any trace of doubt in my mind. And I usually buy those items without even consulting my hubby first. More often than not he doesn’t love them and I don’t really mind. If it’s something more borderline, like less expensive JCrew clothes or shoes or maternity dresses that I like but am not in love with, then I might end up not getting them. And it actually bothers me more when he doesn’t like these items because I’m generally buying them with a purpose rather than buying because I love them and can’t leave without them. When he makes comments on items that I own when I wear them that usually bothers me. Like, a very comfortable pregnancy romper or other clothes that he isn’t a fan of. If it’s something I own I’ll usually wear it anyway and just be a bit annoyed. Also, sometimes I’m influenced by a positive opinion of his into buying certain items, but I’ve learned that my love of something trumps his as I’ve now rehomed a couple of things that he liked and I bought because of that.
> I understand your friend’s perspective though as it can be sad to hear negative comments or thoughts about things that you really like or even love!





pdxhb said:


> Well, every relationship, and every person is different for sure. I would keep it if it really felt right to me, but that comes with an explanation:
> DH and I didn’t even meet until I was 37; we got married a few years after that. We had well established lives before meeting which if course included distinct personal styles and taste. Our joint finances are only for house expenditures; everything else, commuting, personal fashion and accessories, hobbies, etc. are out of our personal funds so we don’t have a say either way on each other’s choices. Beyond that, though, DH and I have very different personal styles - much of my wardrobe is more fashion forward than what he would select for himself. He’s reasonably good at spotting things which would suit my taste but there is a swath that he will never see/understand- and the opposite is true too!! I always ask his opinion to learn more about how he selects things for his wardrobe in an attempt to be a better gift giver but I absolutely rely on his wishlist. What’s funny in the context of all this is we do love to dress up when we go out and we both love interesting/distinct shoes. Also, when we do dress up, he is the one who is super conscious about how we coordinate. I figure that I wear a lot of black so who will really notice?
> Back to the main question (seriously, enough abt me!):
> IMO only - it would depend on the relationship and how they have agreed on expenditures. If there is an element of discomfort which stems from the lack of support for her choice, I’d imagine it would not be joy-giving to keep and wear it. But that is only my speculation!!


To answer a few questions / speculations:

• Her wife doesn’t / wouldn’t have an issue with the expenditure amount. She genuinely just hates the specific bag. (Which I actually think is cute)
• This is a second marriage for my friend. First for her wife. I’m not privy to exactly how they manage spend - joint or separate.

@lynne_ross - great point on the SO being a girl who may have a more relevant perspective than the “average” guy since she carries handbags too.
@Rhl2987 - I’m the opposite. I will consult with the hubby on nicer clothes, etc. He buys almost all my bags & jewelry so of course we talk about that. (All of our money goes in one pot. So buying things for each other is a little more in spirit than rule.) But I’ve learned to _never_ ask on basics. Even now, he doesn’t “get” that my primary purpose isn’t to be “beautiful” and “runway ready” 24/7  So, ask him about pajamas, flat shoes, random t shirts, carefree bags, etc. for what?  Lol!

The worst argument we’ve had in recent history was when I took him to help me buy shoes post toe surgery. I needed round toe, wideish, padded flatish shoes. Yea. OK. So, they weren’t cute.  He wasn’t getting it. (Yea right he didn’t get it. He was being a bit of a jerk.)
So, I left him and the shoes at the store.  Funny, next time he was his normal sweet self in helping me pick out post surgery shoes. <My closest BFF and I call this pushing the “reset button”. Lol! Sometimes after being a sweetheart for a while you just have to remind them who you are and where the lines are .  >
@catsinthebag, our hh are similar. Mr. Sparkle & I like being involved in each other’s closets. 90% of the time that Mr. Sparkle doesn’t like an item it’s because I’m cheaping out and he wants me to do better.  Otherwise, we have very similar tastes. I’m more likely to nix something he is thinking of buying. (I’m not a fan of the LV watches for example)
@pdxhb - we both love to coordinate (not Becca match) when we can when we go out too.
I need to find more interesting shoes. I’m really getting more determined to only have beautiful ones that are super comfy and I swear manufacturers are making it challenging. Who are the people happy to have their feet hurt???
We like to go dancing. (We’re taking advanced salsa lessons right now.) I had to give in and get actual dance shoes (as in for dancers) to wear when we go dancing. I want to be able to dance all night and still have two feet to use the next day.


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have mixed feelings about ThredUp! I used to be such a big supporter, but when they gave me pennies for a bag and tossed two pairs of designer sunglasses, I was livid. I swore from then on I would rather donate my clothes than send it to them for them to profit off of!   now that I've calmed down, I miss how convenient it was to throw everything into a bag and mail it off…however, I think over the year or two that I sent to them, their payouts got worse and worse. I'm not sure how they stand now, though!


I was going to send to them, especially because I read that they were offering a "high-end" option (I can't remember now what they were calling it, but it was for more expensive things). But then I started reading horror stories on line, so I changed my mind. This was last summer, so apparently they are still making people unhappy. Very similar stories to yours: the payouts were okay at first, and then they got smaller and smaller until they were practically nonexistent. I ultimately decided that I'd rather send my better bags to places like Yoogi's, my H scarves to a consigner I trust, and just cave and donate my clothes.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My only green bag - Gigi New York Madison bag. This photo is from a few weeks ago and also shows my Adidas leather sneakers.
> View attachment 4349265


You look so cute with your white tee and fresh white sneakers!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


I love all your suggestions! I've bookmarked this post, and will reread it again tomorrow morning. So thought-provoking! Thank you for taking the time to pull all these ideas together.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I was going to send to them, especially because I read that they were offering a "high-end" option (I can't remember now what they were calling it, but it was for more expensive things). But then I started reading horror stories on line, so I changed my mind. This was last summer, so apparently they are still making people unhappy. Very similar stories to yours: the payouts were okay at first, and then they got smaller and smaller until they were practically nonexistent. I ultimately decided that I'd rather send my better bags to places like Yoogi's, my H scarves to a consigner I trust, and just cave and donate my clothes.


@ElainePG and @bellebellebelle19 - I’m going to try it. But, only for things I’d otherwise donate. Can’t hurt! Last night, I wore a pair of shoes that I’d had for the longest but have never worn.  OMG! They were Satan’s torture devices!  So to ThreadUp they go!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> With all our very necessary rules, I think this is one of the most important. I’m a huge fan of saving money but, IMHO, we usually save _more_ money (waiting if need be) when we get exactly what we want even if it’s multiples of the cost. Post after post on tPF we see that people regret getting the available / affordable bag and not waiting. It could be as simple as choosing a blue x when you really wanted the black. (I see this regret post lots of times regarding the Chanel mini which evidently is hard to come by) and, I bet it happens quite a bit with H K & B as people just take what is offered and feel they can’t wait for the one they want.  But, at that price point people probably try convince themselves they’re “ok” with the one they don’t crave.
> 
> It almost never works out. In fact I can only remember one post where someone compromised and they were happy with the decision.
> Rules are made to be broken. Lol!  Sometimes something will absolutely grab us and we should go for it. But, I think you did it the right way. It’s an item you love from a brand you know and love in a color you know you’ll wear.
> 
> Much different from me buying the same item. Doesn’t matter if I think it’s adorable (I do) or if I see you and others wear it with style and panache (you look really cute!) it would languish in my closet. When I wear scarves I look like a bandit riding up to the old mill town hankering for a bit o’whiskey and a whole lotta trouble.
> View attachment 4350981



100%

At H it happens for other reasons too. It's almost impossible to try on the bag in the colour/size you actually what before it comes in so there's only the choice of to take/not take. After people have waited for 4-24 months for a bag they're just grateful to get anything. And once they take, it's hard to return, a credit note for $10K for the next 24 moths doesn't sound like a sensible plan either.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> It's an out of print book by an author named Brenda Kinsel. She has several books... the one I'm reading is called "Fashion Makeover." But yes... that's a main point of the book I'm reading (along with finding your own personal style).
> 
> I'm working towards doing this, especially with jewelry. Yesterday I was wearing a fairly casual outfit (well, casual except that the sweater was *cashmere*, and the scarf was *Hermès*, lol!) but I was in jeans and flats. Still, *I pulled out my gold & carnelian earrings at the last minute, which I usually only wear when I'm "dressed up," because they were a perfect match for the scarf. And I realized that I should wear them more often. What am I saving them for?*




 I'm so pleased to hear this (and you earrings sound gorgeous and your outfit smart casual chic).

I'll have for the book for it pre-loved


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> He might be small and shrill at the moment, but just imagine what he'll be like when he gets a bit larger and his voice deepens.  I don't at all blame you for wanting a bit of protection.
> 
> Just looked up Daphne Guiness. Love her. Do you have rings like that, too, or were you being metaphorical?



She's her own special creation. Yes, I have rings like that. 2 of mine are hand-made in sterling silver by Loree Rodkin but in silver (DG's are WG I think).


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> With all our very necessary rules, I think this is one of the most important. I’m a huge fan of saving money but, IMHO, we usually save _more_ money (waiting if need be) when we get exactly what we want even if it’s multiples of the cost. Post after post on tPF we see that people regret getting the available / affordable bag and not waiting. It could be as simple as choosing a blue x when you really wanted the black. (I see this regret post lots of times regarding the Chanel mini which evidently is hard to come by) and, I bet it happens quite a bit with H K & B as people just take what is offered and feel they can’t wait for the one they want.  But, at that price point people probably try convince themselves they’re “ok” with the one they don’t crave.
> 
> It almost never works out. In fact I can only remember one post where someone compromised and they were happy with the decision.
> Rules are made to be broken. Lol!  Sometimes something will absolutely grab us and we should go for it. But, I think you did it the right way. It’s an item you love from a brand you know and love in a color you know you’ll wear.
> 
> Much different from me buying the same item. Doesn’t matter if I think it’s adorable (I do) or if I see you and others wear it with style and panache (you look really cute!) it would languish in my closet. When I wear scarves I look like a bandit riding up to the old mill town hankering for a bit o’whiskey and a whole lotta trouble.
> View attachment 4350981


Only once has buying the real thing kind of back fired. I bought a lot of totes rather than getting the neverful. I finally bought the Bally totes which I adore but neither is a neutral color,so I finally bought the neverful too. Love the look of the neverful but hate the strap drop and the vachetta edging. I use the Bally bags more as well as the other totes.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit.
> 
> I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)
> 
> Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.
> 
> What would you do?


I went through this exact thing yesterday. My dd hates a pair of shearling boots I have. Last weekend she said do your have to wears those ugly  boots when we go out , you have so many nicer ones. They are my warmest and most comfortable boots even if they are a bit much. They have a sparkly zipper pull. So yesterday I bought I nice pair of black boots that are super warm but look nicer on the outside. If it was something I truly loved the look of and not just the comfort I would just not wear them around her.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I guess it's one of those good news/bad news.
> Nice about the weight loss. What are you going to do about the returned items? Will you try to sell them elsewhere, or just donate the stuff?


I am trying to sell them , but if they don't go I might try using them. Some of the stuff that is not bags I might donate. 
I am reading the book you recommended but can't figure out where to go for the fancy thing. Could an art opening count as that?


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> I went through this exact thing yesterday. My dd hates a pair of shearling boots I have. Last weekend she said do your have to wears those ugly  boots when we go out , you have so many nicer ones. They are my warmest and most comfortable boots even if they are a bit much. They have a sparkly zipper pull. So yesterday I bought I nice pair of black boots that are super warm but look nicer on the outside. If it was something I truly loved the look of and not just the comfort I would just not wear them around her.


This was the other way I was trying to think about - what if my daughter hated something. She is 6 now and has no opinion on most things but at some point she is going to tear apart my choices I guess in a way your DD is keeping you more fashionable so maybe it is a good thing.


----------



## msd_bags

My bag from yesterday. I have rediscovered Alma! [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Only once has buying the real thing kind of back fired. I bought a lot of totes rather than getting the neverful. I finally bought the Bally totes which I adore but neither is a neutral color,so I finally bought the neverful too. Love the look of the neverful but hate the strap drop and the vachetta edging. I use the Bally bags more as well as the other totes.



I love Bally. 

I had a friend who found the NF's straps cut into her shoulder, I think she bought an H Double Sens (preloved) instead. Not all bags considered classics are right for everybody and it only sometimes becomes apparent when in use.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> My bag from yesterday. I have rediscovered Alma! [emoji3]
> View attachment 4351520


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> I find it easy to post colour pics on Sunday since work keeps me busy during the week. Here are my blue bags, you might notice a trend that I mostly only own Hermes bags. I do have some other brand but they are mostly black bags.
> My three blue bags are my 30 blue atoll birkin, blue st cyr kelly cut and blue Brighton mini roulis. Hermes does blue so well so I can see myself adding a dark blue h bag at some point.



Lovely blues! 

What do you wear the light blues with?


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Lovely blues!
> 
> What do you wear the light blues with?


X


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I find it easy to post colour pics on Sunday since work keeps me busy during the week. Here are my blue bags, you might notice a trend that I mostly only own Hermes bags. I do have some other brand but they are mostly black bags.
> My three blue bags are my 30 blue atoll birkin, blue st cyr kelly cut and blue Brighton mini roulis. Hermes does blue so well so I can see myself adding a dark blue h bag at some point.


Gorgeous blues!


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> I find it easy to post colour pics on Sunday since work keeps me busy during the week. Here are my blue bags, you might notice a trend that I mostly only own Hermes bags. I do have some other brand but they are mostly black bags.
> My three blue bags are my 30 blue atoll birkin, blue st cyr kelly cut and blue Brighton mini roulis. Hermes does blue so well so I can see myself adding a dark blue h bag at some point.


Oh so beautiful! 
I'm trying really hard to think of a color H doesn't do well….


----------



## bellebellebelle19

msd_bags said:


> My bag from yesterday. I have rediscovered Alma! [emoji3]
> View attachment 4351520


The Alma is amazing!! I seriously want to add a dome shaped bag to my collection 


lynne_ross said:


> I find it easy to post colour pics on Sunday since work keeps me busy during the week. Here are my blue bags, you might notice a trend that I mostly only own Hermes bags. I do have some other brand but they are mostly black bags.
> My three blue bags are my 30 blue atoll birkin, blue st cyr kelly cut and blue Brighton mini roulis. Hermes does blue so well so I can see myself adding a dark blue h bag at some point.


Omg those colors


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh so beautiful!
> I'm trying really hard to think of a color H doesn't do well….


Yellow- but more cause they don’t do many yellows. There is a really nice one this season though! But yes agree they do colour so well in general!


----------



## ipsum

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


Great tips and I agree that these advice should be published in a book! I've addiction towards brown, natural or tan bags for the same reason. Do you have a pic of your watch? Love to admire it.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> My bag from yesterday. I have rediscovered Alma! [emoji3]
> View attachment 4351520


Great bag, Alma is a classic. I like the black Epi version best.



lynne_ross said:


> I find it easy to post colour pics on Sunday since work keeps me busy during the week. Here are my blue bags, you might notice a trend that I mostly only own Hermes bags. I do have some other brand but they are mostly black bags.
> My three blue bags are my 30 blue atoll birkin, blue st cyr kelly cut and blue Brighton mini roulis. Hermes does blue so well so I can see myself adding a dark blue h bag at some point.


Gorgeous blues, your Blue Brighton mini Roulis is  You have an amazing collection. You clearly know what works for you. Which bags do you wear most often?


----------



## whateve

Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
1. Coach belted pouch 1997
2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
4. Coach Hailey 2010
5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> Great tips and I agree that these advice should be published in a book! I've addiction towards brown, natural or tan bags for the same reason. Do you have a pic of your watch? Love to admire it.



I don't for security reasons (I've never seen another online). But it's a teeny, tiny face with hand-painted Arabic numerals with 'proper' size diamonds around the wg bezel. By the model number and crowned logo I've got it down to late-1930s. If I was brave enough to open the back with a pen kife (I'm not, I'll wait 'till it needs servicing) I could date the case with the markings or serial number. Beautiful little watch, I am so lucky, if I didn't own it already it would be the one I'd want as a cocktail watch. I just need a more secure strap.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013



All your blues are outstanding. My faves are 6, 7 ad 8. The leather on the Rambler looks great and the colour of the Legacy is beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> The birkin I wear in the summer - it goes with most items I wear in the summer - jeans shorts/skirts, blue/white/pink dresses. I do not use at all in winter.
> The kelly cut goes with a lot of outfits surprisingly - in summer it goes with same colours as my birkin, in winter I would wear with black, green or blue and just use a twilly on handle to change look. Here is a previous look I posted.



Loving that pic, I can absolutely see that blue KC works with a lot


----------



## papertiger

My blues tend to be darker/smokey

Gucci Navy Horse-shoe shoulder bag and Gucci Prussian blue suede Babushka Boston
Chanel vintage navy bag (included for @Sparkletastic)
Hermes Bleu Marine Sac M 26 that is one of only 3 things I have from my maternal grandmother.
Gucci Aviation blue Large Bamboo Top-handle
Marc Jacobs Venetia (like the Chanel it's also dark red inside but in suede)
Gucci Prussian blue python Catherine


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


the last 2 Coaches are really lovely!! leather, colours, models, just


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


All that gorgeous leather on those bags and my favorite color to boot.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> My blues tend to be darker/smokey
> 
> Gucci Navy Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Gucci Prussian blue suede Babushka Boston
> Chanel vintage navy bag (included for @Sparkletastic)
> Hermes Bleu Marine Sac M 26 that is one of only 3 things I have from my maternal grandmother.
> Gucci Aviation blue Large Bamboo Top-handle
> Marc Jacobs Venetia (like the Chanel it's also dark red inside but in suede)
> Gucci Prussian blue python Catherine


You really should write a book on style if you haven’t already. I would buy it right now.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


Beautiful range of blues!


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> My blues tend to be darker/smokey
> 
> Gucci Navy Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Gucci Prussian blue suede Babushka Boston
> Chanel vintage navy bag (included for @Sparkletastic)
> Hermes Bleu Marine Sac M 26 that is one of only 3 things I have from my maternal grandmother.
> Gucci Aviation blue Large Bamboo Top-handle
> Marc Jacobs Venetia (like the Chanel it's also dark red inside but in suede)
> Gucci Prussian blue python Catherine


Beautiful! Love the Gucci!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Great bag, Alma is a classic. I like the black Epi version best.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blues, your Blue Brighton mini Roulis is  You have an amazing collection. You clearly know what works for you. Which bags do you wear most often?


Thanks! 
My most used bags are: for work I either use my neverfull gm or a Prada tote, weekends and vacations I use my bambou kelly, my raisin birkin, blue roulis or in the summer magnolia picotin, then for errands I use my 2 tpm Evelyn’s a lot. My other bags are used significantly less. I am tracking my bag use this year so will get to see actual numbers.


----------



## muchstuff

Shades of blue:
Balenciaga marine Day (stuffed for storage)
Balenciaga denim and boar leather Day
Balenciaga officier Day (stupidily sold)
Balanciaga marine courier 
BV ink Cabat
BV china blue Cervo Hobo (another stupid sell)


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


Great blues, the Rambler’s Legacy is fantastic!



papertiger said:


> My blues tend to be darker/smokey
> 
> Gucci Navy Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Gucci Prussian blue suede Babushka Boston
> Chanel vintage navy bag (included for @Sparkletastic)
> Hermes Bleu Marine Sac M 26 that is one of only 3 things I have from my maternal grandmother.
> Gucci Aviation blue Large Bamboo Top-handle
> Marc Jacobs Venetia (like the Chanel it's also dark red inside but in suede)
> Gucci Prussian blue python Catherine



Beautiful blue bags! Your Sac Mallette, wow!    How do you decide which bags to carry when you have so many amazing choices?


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks!
> My most used bags are: for work I either use my neverfull gm or a Prada tote, weekends and vacations I use my bambou kelly, my raisin birkin, blue roulis or in the summer magnolia picotin, then for errands I use my 2 tpm Evelyn’s a lot. My other bags are used significantly less. I am tracking my bag use this year so will get to see actual numbers.


I can’t wait to see your Raisin B, such a gorgeous colour. Best wishes with the tracking. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Shades of blue:
> Balenciaga marine Day (stuffed for storage)
> Balenciaga denim and boar leather Day
> Balenciaga officier Day (stupidily sold)
> Balanciaga marine courier
> BV ink Cabat
> BV china blue Cervo Hobo (another stupid sell)
> 
> View attachment 4352183
> 
> View attachment 4352158
> View attachment 4352160
> View attachment 4352167
> View attachment 4352173
> View attachment 4352178


Whoa, fabulous blues! I especially love your Cabat - ink is a wonderful saturated colour. Also, your Officier Day and your China Blue Cervo Hobo, great colour and leather!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Whoa, fabulous blues! I especially love your Cabat - ink is a wonderful saturated colour. Also, your Officier Day and your China Blue Cerco Hobo, great colour and leather!


Thanks, I didn't realize I had as many blue bags as I do, this is a great way to rediscover what you own!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I didn't realize I had as many blue bags as I do, *this is a great way to rediscover what you own! *



I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> I can’t wait to see your Raisin B, such a gorgeous colour. Best wishes with the tracking. I hope you find it useful.


X


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> You really should write a book on style if you haven’t already. I would buy it right now.



You are are all so lovely XXX


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great blues, the Rambler’s Legacy is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful blue bags! Your Sac Mallette, wow!    How do you decide which bags to carry when you have so many amazing choices?



Thank you.

I just have a rotation of 8-10 bags a season although I seem rather stuck on my Aviation Blue Bamboo Top-handle ATM


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Here is a pic of my raisin from phone!
> Actually speaking of partners hating bags, when my SA offered me the raisin b DH said you are not going to buy that right it is an ugly colour. He still does not like the colour but I loooooove it so too bad!


 
Superb. Isn't that funny about your DH? Raisin is my favourite H purple 

BTW, My DH doesn't like purple either


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Shades of blue:
> Balenciaga marine Day (stuffed for storage)
> Balenciaga denim and boar leather Day
> Balenciaga officier Day (stupidily sold)
> Balanciaga marine courier
> BV ink Cabat
> BV china blue Cervo Hobo (another stupid sell)
> 
> View attachment 4352183
> 
> View attachment 4352158
> View attachment 4352160
> View attachment 4352167
> View attachment 4352173
> View attachment 4352178



Love your blues. Do you mean stupid sell as in you bought it for a song?


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Superb. Isn't that funny about your DH? Raisin is my favourite H purple
> 
> BTW, My DH doesn't like purple either


I agree it is one of my fav h’s colour. It acts as a neutral. Do you have it in a bag?


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> I agree it is one of my fav h’s colour. It acts as a neutral. Do you have it in a bag?



Alas, I have a very sad deficit in purple bags, if I was offered Raisin I would jump on it


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Love your blues. Do you mean stupid sell as in you bought it for a song?


No, as in I was stupid to sell . I've sold so many lovely bags but I guess I had a reason or some kind of thought process for it at the time...


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


You have a wonderful collection! The Legacy bags are great!!!


papertiger said:


> My blues tend to be darker/smokey
> 
> Gucci Navy Horse-shoe shoulder bag and Gucci Prussian blue suede Babushka Boston
> Chanel vintage navy bag (included for @Sparkletastic)
> Hermes Bleu Marine Sac M 26 that is one of only 3 things I have from my maternal grandmother.
> Gucci Aviation blue Large Bamboo Top-handle
> Marc Jacobs Venetia (like the Chanel it's also dark red inside but in suede)
> Gucci Prussian blue python Catherine


Soooo elegant!!


muchstuff said:


> Shades of blue:
> Balenciaga marine Day (stuffed for storage)
> Balenciaga denim and boar leather Day
> Balenciaga officier Day (stupidily sold)
> Balanciaga marine courier
> BV ink Cabat
> BV china blue Cervo Hobo (another stupid sell)


Lovely blues!  I especially like that Cabat!



lynne_ross said:


> I find it easy to post colour pics on Sunday since work keeps me busy during the week. Here are my blue bags, you might notice a trend that I mostly only own Hermes bags. I do have some other brand but they are mostly black bags.
> My three blue bags are my 30 blue atoll birkin, blue st cyr kelly cut and blue Brighton mini roulis. Hermes does blue so well so I can see myself adding a dark blue h bag at some point.


Lovely collection!! I would like to learn to wear the color of your Birkin.  And btw, love your purpke one too!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> You have a wonderful collection! The Legacy bags are great!!!
> 
> Soooo elegant!!
> 
> Lovely blues!  I especially like that Cabat!
> 
> 
> Lovely collection!! I would like to learn to wear the color of your Birkin.  And btw, love your purpke one too!


Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> You have a wonderful collection! The Legacy bags are great!!!
> 
> Soooo elegant!!
> 
> Lovely blues!  I especially like that Cabat!
> 
> 
> Lovely collection!! I would like to learn to wear the color of your Birkin.  And btw, love your purpke one too!


X


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! To help the enabling It is actually a really easy colour to wear and goes soooo well with jeans - here is example from my phone.



Looks so good on this outfit! Thanks!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! To help the enabling It is actually a really easy colour to wear and goes soooo well with jeans - here is example from my phone.


I like your whole outfit!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Here is a pic of my raisin from phone!
> Actually speaking of partners hating bags, when my SA offered me the raisin b DH said you are not going to buy that right it is an ugly colour. He still does not like the colour but I loooooove it so too bad!


Raisin might be my favorite H color (I used to really like Crocus, but I no longer think that's a good fit for my lifestyle). Your bag is drop dead gorgeous and, if I ever had the chance to do another SO, I think I would order raisin chèvre. Raisin box is also on my wishlist, but I doubt I'll ever see that!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Raisin might be my favorite H color (I used to really like Crocus, but I no longer think that's a good fit for my lifestyle). Your bag is drop dead gorgeous and, if I ever had the chance to do another SO, I think I would order raisin chèvre. Raisin box is also on my wishlist, but I doubt I'll ever see that!!


Thanks! I actually think raisin is most gorgeous in box. It comes out slightly more purple from the pics I have seen. Are you waiting for an SO?


----------



## christinemliu

So blue is my favorite color and thus my heart is going crazy at everyone's bags...I totally want that Coach Legacy and all of the bags with marine...
Then I realized that, if I throw in the totes, maybe a third of my bags are blue!!:
LLBean Boat Tote
Dooney Addison Tote
Michael Kors Mae Tote
Dooney Denim Samba Satchel


Coach Mini Bennett Badlands Satchel
Vera Bradley Turnlock Crossbody
Massaccesi Juliet Midi
Belen Echandia London Tote


And enjoying a life in new homes, are Coach Ace Indigo Satchel and Coach Prairie Satchel in lapis:


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> All right ladies - big inhale - I did it.
> 
> Today I became part of Team Kelly.
> For 10 years I’ve thought about this bag, ever since I saw my first one at the H store at Crystals. It was a stunning fabulous red bag - I didn’t even go in the store - I just stood there in front of it where it was displayed like a star struck flabbergasted yokel. [emoji38]
> I know I did, it had to of been pretty funny to anyone around!
> But here she is - she came way earlier than expected - 1985 BBK Sellier, 32cm, with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4349795
> 
> Be still my heart.
> She’s a little dry, and needs to be conditioned. Handle is great, and so are the corners, sangles have a little cracking , but that’s literally the worst of it.
> I. Am. So. Thrilled.
> Many thanks to @catsinthebag for a little hand holding. [emoji173]️


Wow. Just, wow. I am so thrilled for you, @Cookiefiend . I love projects like this, even (especially!) ones that tkes time, Years, even. And I love, love, LOVE that @papertiger held your hand. This is what friends are for.
FWIW, I'm a little dry, and I need morning & evening conditioning, too. 

*GO TEAM KELLY!!!!!*


----------



## lynne_ross

christinemliu said:


> So blue is my favorite color and thus my heart is going crazy at everyone's bags...I totally want that Coach Legacy and all of the bags with marine...
> Then I realized that, if I throw in the totes, maybe a third of my bags are blue!!:
> LLBean Boat Tote
> Dooney Addison Tote
> Michael Kors Mae Tote
> Dooney Denim Samba Satchel
> View attachment 4352401
> 
> Coach Mini Bennett Badlands Satchel
> Vera Bradley Turnlock Crossbody
> Massaccesi Juliet Midi
> Belen Echandia London Tote
> View attachment 4352407
> 
> And enjoying a life in new homes, are Coach Ace Indigo Satchel and Coach Prairie Satchel in lapis:
> View attachment 4352409
> 
> View attachment 4352410


Lovely blues. Love the colour of the coach.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> One part that really rang true to me was the part about connecting to an item through using it. It’s funny how that happens. But I can almost predict it in my own life — *if I buy something that’s absolutely right, I want to use it right away, and all the time. If I don’t want to use it right away, that’s an “uh-oh!” and I have to wonder if it was a mistake and I should return it. *Of course, there are exceptions — sometimes you have to buy something way earlier than the season when you’re going to wear it — but now you have me thinking of things I love but don’t wear often enough. Can I connect with those things more simply by making myself wear them? I may have to test this theory — while donning my fantasy life persona, of course!


A technique I've been using recently... and I don't know if I read it somewhere, or if I just spontaneously thought of it... is to try making outfits with a new item that I'm thinking of adding to my wardrobe. If I can't dream up *at least* three outfits, made from clothes, shoes, and jewelry that I already own plus the new piece, then I don't buy it.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Excellent questions - I’ve enjoyed learning from everyone’s comments.
> 
> 
> I whole heartedly agree with the importance of self awareness. I like your idea of having a fantasy self with perfect bag day. I appreciate your comment about browsing in environments where the potential financial damage of an impulse purchase has less of an impact, not mixing up your shopping habits. I agree with the importance of knowing what you have and that it should align with your lifestyle. I really like your connect with use comment and not buying too many things at once. I think you made a similar comment to another post in a different forum where someone was lamenting which bag to make their next purchase when they had recently acquired numerous expensive bags in the past 6 months. You coached them to take their time to get to know different styles and different leathers to see what they like and what they enjoy carrying. It’s hard to do that when so many new items are coming in and you don’t get to make the connection with your items. Brilliant comments papertiger, you gave me lots to reflect on.
> 
> 
> I love your strong self awareness. It is reflected in your beautiful collection and how you style your outfits!
> 
> Back to @bellebellebelle19
> *1) Wishlist*
> I keep a running list, my “30 Day Delayed Gratification list.” When I see something that catches my eye, makes my heart beat fast and causes me to open multiple internet tabs to conduct research - look at pictures, read reviews, check out YouTube videos, etc, I add it to a note on my phone/iPad with the date, the item and price. I don’t buy much on impulse because I add it to the list and don’t buy the item immediately. I prefer to wait at least 30 days and conduct my research, think about my purchasing questions
> - Is this a want or need
> - Is this replacing something I already have or buying something new
> - Does this item fit my lifestyle
> - Will I wear it often
> - Do I own something similar
> - Will I choose it over a similar or favourite item I already own
> - Can I think of three outfits I would wear this with
> - Is this style something that will last
> - Do I have space for this
> - Would I pay full price for this
> - Would I rather have the money in my account
> - Do I like this bag more than the one I am carrying
> - Is this item filling a gap in my wardrobe
> - Is it on my master buy list/delayed gratification list
> - Nothing bad happens if you don't buy it​If the item comes to mind again I add it to the list with that date. The things I really want will be on the list multiple times, sometimes for years if I can’t decide on the colour or specs. Many items just fade away from memory. I am happy with what I already have, to add anything new I must love it, it has to fit my lifestyle and I have have to have room to store it.
> 
> *2) Buy for now vs. Buy for longevity*
> I buy for who I am now - my current lifestyle, my current needs and wants. I generally prefer less trendy pieces, more classic styles. Thankfully my style has evolved and I don’t wear/carry the same things I did 10 years ago and 20 years ago! My bag wardrobe is different than it was 10 years ago and it will likely be different 10 years from now. @TejasMama said “So, our lives change, roles change, needs change...and our bag choices change. What might have worked a few years ago doesn't work now.“ It was so profound to me I wrote it down.
> With regards to self awareness, I have a list of my bags and of my clothes. I track my wears (like @Sparkletastic) in a spreadsheet on my iPad. I know what is truly being used/worn and what is just sitting pretty in my closet. For an item to stay in my closet it has to be both loved and used regularly. This list also helps prevent me from buying another cashmere sweater (even though it was 50% off) because clearly I don’t need more cashmere sweaters right now. The list also shows me what I need to rehome/sell/donate. I also look at the list of things I have exited from my closet and look for trends. It taught me I don’t like faux leather bags, heavy bags and anything with a short strap drop. My mistakes have become learning opportunities.
> 
> My goal is to have a well edited collection of bags I love and use regularly. I use and enjoy with gratitude what I choose to keep and continue shopping my closet. And then I get distracted by @Cookiefiend ’s latest reveal. I love sharing the journey with all of you lovelies on this thread.


I found myself nodding my head at everything in your post, @More bags ! 

Except... really? You don't buy yet another cashmere sweater when it's 50% off?  In my universe, there's no such thing as too many cashmere sweaters! 

I love "Nothing bad happens if you don't buy it." I may write this on a post-it note and tack it up on the inside of my closet. Right alongside "You don't have to own every scarf."


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Such brilliant questions. This is why we're _here _helping each other. Some have bought too many 'bargains' some have stockpiled the loveliest creations but need help to use. I think the key is self-knowledge, that leads to self-trust. Hating yourself for ay decisions you've made in the past erodes that trust. Find out how far away your 'fantasy-self' is from the real one. You could try living as your fantasy-self for a day and see if perhaps the 'real you' has just been getting in the way of the _realer _you.  Perhaps the fantasy-self feels uncomfortable, a different person altogether and actually the real you makes you happier. Perhaps we should have a fantasy-self with perfect bag day?
> 
> This is me and not from any book. This is my advise to me as well as to you. I don't do impulse buys really, and although I've missed a few things that may have been ice along the way, there is always something else just as fabulous around.
> 
> *1) Identify target and choose method but don't mix*. I don't go to designer stores to browse. I may go to dept stores to buy gifts but a market, the high-street, a charity shop are places to make spontaneous purchases not high-end stores. Take your impulse shopping urges to a different part of town and ban yourself from doing it online. Try not to mix-up your shopping habits, I learnt that from my mother. Also, if something wasn't on your wishlist at full price never buy it in the sales.
> 
> *Wishlist
> 
> Order*: My wishlist is in the order of priority rather the desire. Sometimes the priority is because of the rarity/scarcity of the item rather than need, but it could be need. Need trumps all. Bags, jewellery, RTW and shoes all jostle for priority. If I have similar already I'll also have to justify.
> 
> *Edit:*  Things get added ad removed all the time. Usually, the longer something is on my wishlist the more sure I am I should get it. These days (I have so much) things have to be amazing in every way, basically I'm just waiting for availability and affordability before I can buy.
> 
> *Research*: Information makes so much difference, we are so lucky with the Internet in terms with specs and availability, price comparison. Always see things in person before you buy if you can. I can be so sure before I see something IRL but when I see it just...no. Quality is hard to discern from pics and blurb too.
> 
> *2) Take Stock: *Look at what you have already. If you have rails of 5" party shoes and one pair of flats for work you wear everyday there is def a disconnect. Start waring the party shoes at work as 'your thing' or keep the best and replace with shoes you can wear. Same with bags (I give myself this advice _every_ day ).
> 
> *Connect though use:* If we've gone through all the trouble of wishlisting, shopping, paying for, and deciding to keep, we've decided on some level we like it. The more you use/wear something, the more you should able to connect to it. Of course then it's not new anymore. Buy at least some bags that age well, that may not mean they look new forever, it may mean they look great older and used. This is why I love brown, natural or tan bags so much. If you buy something that needs to look pristine (evening bag, light colour, neon clutch etc) store it well, remember where you put it and plan ahead when a occasion comes up, make a occasion, go to the local Italian or ext time you meet a friend, doesn't have to be a wedding or party.
> 
> *Collector/wearer ratio*: It's OK to have a couple of museum pieces of whatever but you have those already, next purchase must be something useable. I;m just learning to wear everything, I wore my diamond Rolex a couple of weeks ago for the first time ever (my mother gave it to me 7-ish years ago - maybe more). I leaned that even though the strap is original to the watch it does't feel safe.  I need a safer one
> 
> *Comfort:* Very subjective but general rule of thumb is you won't wear anything you're not comfortable in. I have chain bags, I like them but they're not the most comfortable in the Summer on bare skin or over coats/jackets. I'm keeping the ones I've got but I'm prob. not going to buy any more. Other people don't like top-handles.
> 
> *Make time for shopping*. A bag should be as big as buying a car. If at all possible try to go out early and make a day of it rather than popping into somewhere in the lunch hour. If you have an SA at a reg. place call for an appointment. Meet a shopping buddy, go for lunch and discuss, think poss things through, go back. Most places will gladly hold things for 24 hours for even walk-ins. Don't buy too may things at once and don't get into a habit or get carried away. Shop _as though_ you can't return anything or ever sell it on.
> 
> *Ignore the Hype*. I G N O R E the H Y P E. Seriously, the wizard of Hype is always just a little man in a big house with lots and lots of money. The secret is to know you are in charge of what you like and use,  and you can wear those sparkly red shoes whenever you like. They are magic because they are _yours_.


This is so brilliant!! I have not developed impulse control in my life yet (mostly with H shopping, in other areas I am very good at this) so I don't feel that I have much to add. But, everything you said in here resonates with me!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I actually think raisin is most gorgeous in box. It comes out slightly more purple from the pics I have seen. Are you waiting for an SO?


I am currently awaiting two SOs! K28 chèvre sellier blue hydra exterior, blue paon interior BGHW. B25 chèvre rose pourpre exterior, anemone interior BGHW. Are you waiting for any SOs?


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. If you have a clothing item that your SO hated would you return / get rid of it? I wouldn’t. I would just not wear it around them... er... unless it went perfect with my outfit.
> 
> I ask because one of my friends who knows how much I love handbags mentioned she just bought a bag that she loved. She really waited a long time to buy because she doesn’t usually buy higher in bags. (Though she can very much afford to.)
> 
> Her wife hates it. So she’s heartbroken and thinking of taking it back as she doesn’t want to own things that her wife doesn’t feel are flattering / attractive.
> 
> What would you do?


Wow. That's tough. I honestly can't imagine The Hubster "hating" any clothing item I'd buy. I own some things that he likes, others that he's neutral on, and a few (I take careful note of these!) that make him make him go "Ooh la la!" (Yes, the man actually does say that. It's pretty cute.) But we've been married a long time. Perhaps I unconsciously edit myself, and steer away from things that I don't think he'd like? I wouldn't want to think I'm doing this... then again, he asks me about his potential clothing purchases all the time. I don't think he's ever bought so much as a pair of socks without asking my opinion. So I guess it balances out.

Which doesn't answer your question. I guess if she really loves it, she ought not to return it, since she waited a long time for it. But the larger issue is why her wife hates it. Does she often have strong opinions like this? Or is it just this one handbag, so it's an outlier? In that case, I agree with you. Keep it, and wear it when her wife isn't around.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Both sound amazing!
> I have no relationship with my local store (Toronto) I use to live in Boston so I bought most of my bags there but it was too hard to maintain a relationship when I moved back to Toronto. I shop when I travel now. So no SOs for me.
> My DH and I just booked a trip to Paris in May sans kid! So I will need to start composing a shopping list for the trip!


Shopping in Paris is a truly glorious experience. I enjoy it so much, although I've only done it a few times. How romantic and lovely that you will be going as only grown-ups! I am excited for you and I already started telling my husband that I want to go to Paris with the baby at some point in the near-ish future!!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I'm so pleased to hear this (and you earrings sound gorgeous and your outfit smart casual chic).
> 
> I'll have for the book for it pre-loved


The earrings were custom-made for my Mom in the early 1970s by a British designer named Anke Brun. My parents had been gifted a pair of ancient carnelians during one of their trips to the Middle East, and they worked with her long distance. This was of course long before the days of the internet, so it was all by airmail! She created drawings of earrings that would showcase the carnelians, and came up with this design.

My Mom eventually got it into her head that she doesn't look good in gold jewelry, only silver (what???) so now I have them. Lucky me!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Shopping in Paris is a truly glorious experience. I enjoy it so much, although I've only done it a few times. How romantic and lovely that you will be going as only grown-ups! I am excited for you and I already started telling my husband that I want to go to Paris with the baby at some point in the near-ish future!!


We went last year with our 3rd when he was 4 months old. It was such a nice trip. My 6 year has been to Paris 4 times. It is very kid friendly. So highly recommend it with a baby!


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Here is a pic of my raisin from phone!
> Actually speaking of partners hating bags, when my SA offered me the raisin b DH said you are not going to buy that right it is an ugly colour. He still does not like the colour but I loooooove it so too bad!



I love raisin, would love to have a bag in this color. My DH actually loves purple, so I don’t think he’d object!


----------



## catsinthebag

Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:

A few Longchamps:




Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:




BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.



Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Here is a pic of my raisin from phone!
> Actually speaking of partners hating bags, when my SA offered me the raisin b DH said you are not going to buy that right it is an ugly colour. He still does not like the colour but I loooooove it so too bad!


 I love Raisin - yours is stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to sell them , but if they don't go I might try using them. Some of the stuff that is not bags I might donate.
> I am reading the book you recommended but can't figure out where to go for the fancy thing. Could an art opening count as that?


I know... I'm having the same problem! I really never do "fancy" since everything is so casual around here. I'd say an art opening is fancy, if you want it to be. Art openings here are pretty casual, but when I lived in NYC and Chicago, I remember people getting pretty dressed up.

I've found myself modifying some of her suggestions to fit my actual life (as opposed to my pretend one, which is a whole lot more exciting!). Like, she talks about "date" outfits, but The Hubster and I don't particularly go on "dates." We go to the symphony, and to the opera, but after this many years I feel silly thinking of these as dates. On the other hand, her chapters on getting out of your rut, and finding your best CSF (color, style, & fit) helped me a lot. Plus, I identified four personal style words, and now when I'm looking at something, I see if it is in alignment with these words. Keeps me from buying things that would just sit in my closet! My words are Classic, Understated, Tasteful, Effortless.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I find it easy to post colour pics on Sunday since work keeps me busy during the week. Here are my blue bags, you might notice a trend that I mostly only own Hermes bags. I do have some other brand but they are mostly black bags.
> My three blue bags are my 30 blue atoll birkin, blue st cyr kelly cut and blue Brighton mini roulis. Hermes does blue so well so I can see myself adding a dark blue h bag at some point.


These are all such stunning H bags! A dark blue bag would be a wonderful addition to your collection. Do you have a particular bag in mind?


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! To help the enabling It is actually a really easy colour to wear and goes soooo well with jeans - here is example from my phone.


Beautiful outfit!



christinemliu said:


> So blue is my favorite color and thus my heart is going crazy at everyone's bags...I totally want that Coach Legacy and all of the bags with marine...
> Then I realized that, if I throw in the totes, maybe a third of my bags are blue!!:
> LLBean Boat Tote
> Dooney Addison Tote
> Michael Kors Mae Tote
> Dooney Denim Samba Satchel
> View attachment 4352401
> 
> Coach Mini Bennett Badlands Satchel
> Vera Bradley Turnlock Crossbody
> Massaccesi Juliet Midi
> Belen Echandia London Tote
> View attachment 4352407
> 
> And enjoying a life in new homes, are Coach Ace Indigo Satchel and Coach Prairie Satchel in lapis:
> View attachment 4352409
> 
> View attachment 4352410


All your blues are lovely and your Juliet is so pretty!



ElainePG said:


> Wow. Just, wow. I am so thrilled for you, @Cookiefiend . I love projects like this, even (especially!) ones that tkes time, Years, even. And I love, love, LOVE that @papertiger held your hand. This is what friends are for.
> FWIW, *I'm a little dry, and I need morning & evening conditioning, too.
> 
> GO TEAM KELLY!!!!!*



LOL


ElainePG said:


> I found myself nodding my head at everything in your post, @More bags !
> 
> Except... really? You don't buy yet another cashmere sweater when it's 50% off?  In my universe, there's no such thing as too many cashmere sweaters!
> 
> I love "Nothing bad happens if you don't buy it." I may write this on a post-it note and tack it up on the inside of my closet. Right alongside "You don't have to own every scarf."


Thanks Elaine. I had to put it down twice, the sale cashmere was crying out for me to take it home. I couldn’t go back to see if it was still on sale the next time I visited because I knew I couldn’t resist a third time.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


What a lovely collection of blue bags. I'm intrigues by the first one... the Coach belted pouch. The color is so rich, and the design is fascinating. It's in amazing condition. Have you owned it since 1997, or did you restore it?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> My blues tend to be darker/smokey
> 
> Gucci Navy Horse-shoe shoulder bag and Gucci Prussian blue suede Babushka Boston
> Chanel vintage navy bag (included for @Sparkletastic)
> Hermes Bleu Marine Sac M 26 that is one of only 3 things I have from my maternal grandmother.
> Gucci Aviation blue Large Bamboo Top-handle
> Marc Jacobs Venetia (like the Chanel it's also dark red inside but in suede)
> Gucci Prussian blue python Catherine


You collection is so rich and varied, @papertiger . How wonderful to have an H bag from your grandmother! 

Prussian Blue is the most beautiful color. I've never seen it in the Gucci boutique. So I'm assuming that the Babushka Boston and the Catherine are vintage bags?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> You really should write a book on style if you haven’t already. I would buy it right now.


Me, too!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What a lovely collection of blue bags. I'm intrigues by the first one... the Coach belted pouch. The color is so rich, and the design is fascinating. It's in amazing condition. Have you owned it since 1997, or did you restore it?


Thank you! I didn't restore it. I bought it in 2012 on ebay. It was one of my first vintage purchases, and it was in perfect condition. I guess no one had ever used it. I love the style. I have another one in orange. It holds quite a bit. 1997 was a great year for Coach colors.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:
> 
> A few Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 4352566
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:
> 
> View attachment 4352567
> 
> 
> BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.
> View attachment 4352568
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 4352569


Your new BV Nodini caught my eye immediately. Atlantic is a beautiful shade of blue! 
And wow... that Reissue.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> The earrings were custom-made for my Mom in the early 1970s by a British designer named Anke Brun. My parents had been gifted a pair of ancient carnelians during one of their trips to the Middle East, and they worked with her long distance. This was of course long before the days of the internet, so it was all by airmail! She created drawings of earrings that would showcase the carnelians, and came up with this design.
> 
> My Mom eventually got it into her head that she doesn't look good in gold jewelry, only silver (what???) so now I have them. Lucky me!
> 
> View attachment 4352481


Stunning earrings, they are beautiful!



catsinthebag said:


> Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:
> 
> A few Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 4352566
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:
> 
> View attachment 4352567
> 
> 
> BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.
> View attachment 4352568
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 4352569


I love all of your blue bags! Great to see you’ve still got your 227, it is so pretty.  Your Dogon is beautiful, BE is a great colour!



ElainePG said:


> I know... I'm having the same problem! I really never do "fancy" since everything is so casual around here. I'd say an art opening is fancy, if you want it to be. Art openings here are pretty casual, but when I lived in NYC and Chicago, I remember people getting pretty dressed up.
> 
> I've found myself modifying some of her suggestions to fit my actual life (as opposed to my pretend one, which is a whole lot more exciting!). Like, she talks about "date" outfits, but The Hubster and I don't particularly go on "dates." We go to the symphony, and to the opera, but after this many years I feel silly thinking of these as dates. On the other hand, her chapters on getting out of your rut, and finding your best CSF (color, style, & fit) helped me a lot. Plus, I identified four personal style words, and now when I'm looking at something, I see if it is in alignment with these words. Keeps me from buying things that would just sit in my closet! *My words are Classic, Understated, Tasteful, Effortless.*


I like your style words!


----------



## ElainePG

My blue bags...

Marc Jacobs The Large Single, in Bluette.



Balenciaga First, in Atlantique.



LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Stunning earrings, they are beautiful!
> 
> I like your style words!


Thank you!

And... thank you!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My blue bags...
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Large Single, in Bluette.
> View attachment 4352589
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First, in Atlantique.
> View attachment 4352590
> 
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> View attachment 4352591


Great blue bags. The strap on your First is cool!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the explanation of H reds... it's interesting how Rouge H has changed over the years. I know nothing at all about their bags, but a bit about their scarves. If memory serves, don't they keep a whole roomful of reference colors for their scarves? And then they choose a set of color palettes each year? Or are the yearly color palettes for scarves a new thing?
> 
> Thank you for the link to H "red eye candy." Red bags always make my heart beat a little faster. If I didn't hold myself back, I'd have a closet full of them.  Now I'm off to that thread to do a bit of drooling!


Yes, I think you’re right - I recall reading an article about H scarf reference colours, 75,000 colours. Was it the Bali Barret interview by System Magazine? http://system-magazine.com/issue5/bali-barret-hermes/


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> My blue bags...
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Large Single, in Bluette.
> View attachment 4352589
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First, in Atlantique.
> View attachment 4352590
> 
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> View attachment 4352591



Love the variety!! All beauties!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Your new BV Nodini caught my eye immediately. Atlantic is a beautiful shade of blue!
> And wow... that Reissue.





More bags said:


> Stunning earrings, they are beautiful!
> 
> 
> I love all of your blue bags! Great to see you’ve still got your 227, it is so pretty.  Your Dogon is beautiful, BE is a great colour!
> 
> 
> I like your style words!



Thanks for the bag love, especially re. the Reissue. Yes, I’ve still got it, although it hasn’t been getting much use. I think somewhere along the way, I got tired of debating myself over it and just decided I don’t want to sell it!  I do go through phases with my bags, and I think I just need to hit a phase where I want to wear this one again.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> My blue bags...
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Large Single, in Bluette.
> View attachment 4352589
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First, in Atlantique.
> View attachment 4352590
> 
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> View attachment 4352591



I love all of these. That Bal is so unique with the whip-stitched handles. Is that a Mautto strap I spy on it? The strap and bag look great together!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Blues over the years:

*2016*
• Gucci teal nubuck large Soho shoulder bag w/light gold hw
• Kate Spade Saturday Mini A Satchel w/ ghw

*2017*
Added Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lamb w/shw.

*2018*
• Sold the Kate Spade
• Sold the Gucci

OMG! Selling the Gucci KILLED me. I adore that bag. The color is so saturated on the nubuck and looks stunning. But, I just didn’t wear it enough. I do have to say, however, that if years down the road I find a pristine one, I’d be tempted to rebuy.
*
2019*
Only the Miss Dior remains 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I want a navy bag. I thought dying my ivory Chanel would be the answer but, alas, it isn’t. Many navy bags fall flat to me. I also don’t like ones with a purple or sea green undertone. So, the shade of navy is critical. I’m keeping my eye out!  It’s not a need or a priority but, still would be a fun add.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My Blues over the years:
> 
> *2016*
> • Gucci teal nubuck large Soho shoulder bag w/light gold hw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A Satchel w/ ghw
> View attachment 4352616
> *2017*
> Added Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lamb w/shw.
> View attachment 4352614
> *2018*
> • Sold the Kate Spade
> • Sold the Gucci
> 
> OMG! Selling the Gucci KILLED me. I adore that bag. The color is so saturated on the nubuck and looks stunning. But, I just didn’t wear it enough. I do have to say, however, that if years down the road I find a pristine one, I’d be tempted to rebuy.
> *
> 2019*
> Only the Miss Dior remains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352615
> 
> I want a navy bag. I thought dying my ivory Chanel would be the answer but, alas, it isn’t. Many navy bags fall flat to me. I also don’t like ones with a purple or sea green undertone. So, the shade of navy is critical. I’m keeping my eye out!  It’s not a need or a priority but, still would be a fun add.


Great job curating your blue bags. Your Miss Dior is gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the bag love, especially re. the Reissue. Yes, I’ve still got it, although it hasn’t been getting much use. I think somewhere along the way, I got tired of debating myself over it and just decided I don’t want to sell it!  I do go through phases with my bags, and I think I just need to hit a phase where I want to wear this one again.


I’m sure you’d want to wear it again!


Sparkletastic said:


> My Blues over the years:
> 
> *2016*
> • Gucci teal nubuck large Soho shoulder bag w/light gold hw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A Satchel w/ ghw
> View attachment 4352616
> *2017*
> Added Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lamb w/shw.
> View attachment 4352614
> *2018*
> • Sold the Kate Spade
> • Sold the Gucci
> 
> OMG! Selling the Gucci KILLED me. I adore that bag. The color is so saturated on the nubuck and looks stunning. But, I just didn’t wear it enough. I do have to say, however, that if years down the road I find a pristine one, I’d be tempted to rebuy.
> *
> 2019*
> Only the Miss Dior remains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352615
> 
> I want a navy bag. I thought dying my ivory Chanel would be the answer but, alas, it isn’t. Many navy bags fall flat to me. I also don’t like ones with a purple or sea green undertone. So, the shade of navy is critical. I’m keeping my eye out!  It’s not a need or a priority but, still would be a fun add.


Miss Dior is such a gorgeous piece!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Shades of blue:
> Balenciaga marine Day (stuffed for storage)
> Balenciaga denim and boar leather Day
> Balenciaga officier Day (stupidily sold)
> Balanciaga marine courier
> BV ink Cabat
> BV china blue Cervo Hobo (another stupid sell)
> 
> View attachment 4352183
> 
> View attachment 4352158
> View attachment 4352160
> View attachment 4352167
> View attachment 4352173
> View attachment 4352178


Your Marine Day is   
i know, i am biased, but it IS DARN GORGEOUS!!!  


catsinthebag said:


> Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:
> 
> A few Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 4352566
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:
> 
> View attachment 4352567
> 
> 
> BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.
> View attachment 4352568
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 4352569


Awesome collection, big LOVE  to your Atlantic Nodini!


----------



## ksuromax

i have just realized i never posted my green bags.... not that i have many fancy ones to post, but still  
2 BV Days, Sapin and Apple Green and a BV hobo in Absynthe


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> The earrings were custom-made for my Mom in the early 1970s by a British designer named Anke Brun. My parents had been gifted a pair of ancient carnelians during one of their trips to the Middle East, and they worked with her long distance. This was of course long before the days of the internet, so it was all by airmail! She created drawings of earrings that would showcase the carnelians, and came up with this design.
> 
> My Mom eventually got it into her head that she doesn't look good in gold jewelry, only silver (what???) so now I have them. Lucky me!
> 
> View attachment 4352481



Oh, boy they're gorgeous, lucky you indeed


----------



## ksuromax

and my Blues and Teals
Balenciaga Day in Lagon
BV large Veneta in Krim 
BV Baseball hobo in Canard
Mulberry Effie hobo in Dark Night (perfect clean navy!)
Balenciaga First in Outremer
BV Square hobo in China Blue 
BV Baseball hobo in Peacock 
Mulberry mini Lily in Indigo 
BV Baseball hobo №7 in Atlantic
BV Nodini in Krim/Denim/Pacific


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> i have just realized i never posted my green bags.... not that i have many fancy ones to post, but still
> 2 BV Days, Sapin and Apple Green and a BV hobo in Absynthe





ksuromax said:


> and my Blues and Teals
> Balenciaga Day in Lagon
> BV large Veneta in Krim
> BV Baseball hobo in Canard
> Mulberry Effie hobo in Dark Night (perfect clean navy!)
> Balenciaga First in Outremer
> BV Square hobo in China Blue
> BV Baseball hobo in Peacock
> Mulberry mini Lily in Indigo
> BV Baseball hobo №7 in Atlantic
> BV Nodini in Krim/Denim/Pacific


You have the best representation of colours in Balenciaga and BV! My favourite is your Atlantic Baseball Hobo - so lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> You have the best representation of colours in Balenciaga and BV! My favourite is your Atlantic Baseball Hobo - so lovely!


thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> and my Blues and Teals
> Balenciaga Day in Lagon
> BV large Veneta in Krim
> BV Baseball hobo in Canard
> Mulberry Effie hobo in Dark Night (perfect clean navy!)
> Balenciaga First in Outremer
> BV Square hobo in China Blue
> BV Baseball hobo in Peacock
> Mulberry mini Lily in Indigo
> BV Baseball hobo №7 in Atlantic
> BV Nodini in Krim/Denim/Pacific



Your bags are to die for!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have just realized i never posted my green bags.... not that i have many fancy ones to post, but still
> 2 BV Days, Sapin and Apple Green and a BV hobo in Absynthe



That sapin! What a great colour...


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Your bags are to die for!!!


thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That sapin! What a great colour...


yup, even such a non-green lover (or, green hater is more appropriate?? ) can perfectly wear this shade  
this was my first ever Day... once i touched that chevre, i was hooked immediately...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Shades of blue:
> Balenciaga marine Day (stuffed for storage)
> Balenciaga denim and boar leather Day
> Balenciaga officier Day (stupidily sold)
> Balanciaga marine courier
> BV ink Cabat
> BV china blue Cervo Hobo (another stupid sell)
> 
> View attachment 4352183
> 
> View attachment 4352158
> View attachment 4352160
> View attachment 4352167
> View attachment 4352173
> View attachment 4352178


Very cool blues!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Here is a pic of my raisin from phone!
> Actually speaking of partners hating bags, when my SA offered me the raisin b DH said you are not going to buy that right it is an ugly colour. He still does not like the colour but I loooooove it so too bad!


I love this color.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> So blue is my favorite color and thus my heart is going crazy at everyone's bags...I totally want that Coach Legacy and all of the bags with marine...
> Then I realized that, if I throw in the totes, maybe a third of my bags are blue!!:
> LLBean Boat Tote
> Dooney Addison Tote
> Michael Kors Mae Tote
> Dooney Denim Samba Satchel
> View attachment 4352401
> 
> Coach Mini Bennett Badlands Satchel
> Vera Bradley Turnlock Crossbody
> Massaccesi Juliet Midi
> Belen Echandia London Tote
> View attachment 4352407
> 
> And enjoying a life in new homes, are Coach Ace Indigo Satchel and Coach Prairie Satchel in lapis:
> View attachment 4352409
> 
> View attachment 4352410


Wow I love that indigo satchel. Fun blues!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:
> 
> A few Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 4352566
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:
> 
> View attachment 4352567
> 
> 
> BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.
> View attachment 4352568
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 4352569


You have a wide range of beautiful blues.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My blue bags...
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Large Single, in Bluette.
> View attachment 4352589
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First, in Atlantique.
> View attachment 4352590
> 
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> View attachment 4352591


That Marc Jacobs is so cheerful. I think I need a cheerful bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My Blues over the years:
> 
> *2016*
> • Gucci teal nubuck large Soho shoulder bag w/light gold hw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A Satchel w/ ghw
> View attachment 4352616
> *2017*
> Added Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lamb w/shw.
> View attachment 4352614
> *2018*
> • Sold the Kate Spade
> • Sold the Gucci
> 
> OMG! Selling the Gucci KILLED me. I adore that bag. The color is so saturated on the nubuck and looks stunning. But, I just didn’t wear it enough. I do have to say, however, that if years down the road I find a pristine one, I’d be tempted to rebuy.
> *
> 2019*
> Only the Miss Dior remains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352615
> 
> I want a navy bag. I thought dying my ivory Chanel would be the answer but, alas, it isn’t. Many navy bags fall flat to me. I also don’t like ones with a purple or sea green undertone. So, the shade of navy is critical. I’m keeping my eye out!  It’s not a need or a priority but, still would be a fun add.


Very Pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> and my Blues and Teals
> Balenciaga Day in Lagon
> BV large Veneta in Krim
> BV Baseball hobo in Canard
> Mulberry Effie hobo in Dark Night (perfect clean navy!)
> Balenciaga First in Outremer
> BV Square hobo in China Blue
> BV Baseball hobo in Peacock
> Mulberry mini Lily in Indigo
> BV Baseball hobo №7 in Atlantic
> BV Nodini in Krim/Denim/Pacific


I love love your greens and blues.


----------



## dcooney4

Mz Bailey 
Furla Daisy 
Coach Dinky
Furla Julia
Coach market tote
Mark Jacobs backpack 
Carolina Herrera satchel 
What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:
> 
> A few Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 4352566
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:
> 
> View attachment 4352567
> 
> 
> BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.
> View attachment 4352568
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 4352569


Beautiful blues! You have the dark blues I want!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I love love your greens and blues.


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Mz Bailey
> Furla Daisy
> Coach Dinky
> Furla Julia
> Coach market tote
> Mark Jacobs backpack
> Carolina Herrera satchel
> What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.


Gorgeous torquoise and that backpack!!!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous torquoise and that backpack!!!


Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Mz Bailey
> Furla Daisy
> Coach Dinky
> Furla Julia
> Coach market tote
> Mark Jacobs backpack
> Carolina Herrera satchel
> What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.



I’ve always wanted the Coach market tote, but don’t have access to one at a good price.  Lovely color you have!  Btw, I’m a bit surprised you let go the DA Speedy.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Wow. Just, wow. I am so thrilled for you, @Cookiefiend . I love projects like this, even (especially!) ones that tkes time, Years, even. And I love, love, LOVE that @papertiger held your hand. This is what friends are for.
> FWIW, I'm a little dry, and I need morning & evening conditioning, too.
> 
> *GO TEAM KELLY!!!!!*


You are such a sweetie!! 
(it was @catsinthebag though who held my hand - papertiger has a K just like this though)


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’ve always wanted the Coach market tote, but don’t have access to one at a good price.  Lovely color you have!  Btw, I’m a bit surprised you let go the DA Speedy.


I was just not wearing it. I found a vachetta handle in the hot sticky summer was to much work to make sure it didn’t get dirty. The canvas color I liked.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Here are my blue bags. I left out the turquoise bags that I showed with the greens.
> 1. Coach belted pouch 1997
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 flap 2015
> 3. Coach X Peanuts mini Duffle 2015
> 4. Coach Hailey 2010
> 5. Coach Poppy Spotlight 2010
> 6. Coach Stroll Tote 1991
> 7. Coach Rambler's Legacy 2005
> 8. Coach Legacy Pebbled Drawstring 2013


Beautiful!
I especially like #7 - those have such amazing leather! 


papertiger said:


> My blues tend to be darker/smokey
> 
> Gucci Navy Horse-shoe shoulder bag and Gucci Prussian blue suede Babushka Boston
> Chanel vintage navy bag (included for @Sparkletastic)
> Hermes Bleu Marine Sac M 26 that is one of only 3 things I have from my maternal grandmother.
> Gucci Aviation blue Large Bamboo Top-handle
> Marc Jacobs Venetia (like the Chanel it's also dark red inside but in suede)
> Gucci Prussian blue python Catherine


zomg - gorgeous!
I think my favorite is the Gucci with that bamboo handle. I've looked at those pre-loved but was afraid they'd be too small. Does this have the fantastic leather lining too? 


dcooney4 said:


> You really should write a book on style if you haven’t already. I would buy it right now.


Ha! I would too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> Shades of blue:
> Balenciaga marine Day (stuffed for storage)
> Balenciaga denim and boar leather Day
> Balenciaga officier Day (stupidily sold)
> Balanciaga marine courier
> BV ink Cabat
> BV china blue Cervo Hobo (another stupid sell)
> 
> View attachment 4352183
> 
> View attachment 4352158
> View attachment 4352160
> View attachment 4352167
> View attachment 4352173
> View attachment 4352178


Gorgeous! The BV Cabat is drool worthy! 


lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Here is a pic of my raisin from phone!
> Actually speaking of partners hating bags, when my SA offered me the raisin b DH said you are not going to buy that right it is an ugly colour. He still does not like the colour but I loooooove it so too bad!


It's beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:
> 
> A few Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 4352566
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:
> 
> View attachment 4352567
> 
> 
> BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.
> View attachment 4352568
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 4352569


< applause! >
Lovely choices! 
(you already know I have a soft spot for your Indigo K)


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> and my Blues and Teals
> Balenciaga Day in Lagon
> BV large Veneta in Krim
> BV Baseball hobo in Canard
> Mulberry Effie hobo in Dark Night (perfect clean navy!)
> Balenciaga First in Outremer
> BV Square hobo in China Blue
> BV Baseball hobo in Peacock
> Mulberry mini Lily in Indigo
> BV Baseball hobo №7 in Atlantic
> BV Nodini in Krim/Denim/Pacific


oh my… 
	

		
			
		

		
	



You have the most astonishing collection of BV! 


dcooney4 said:


> Mz Bailey
> Furla Daisy
> Coach Dinky
> Furla Julia
> Coach market tote
> Mark Jacobs backpack
> Carolina Herrera satchel
> What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.


Beautiful! I love that Dinky!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful!
> I especially like #7 - those have such amazing leather!
> 
> zomg - gorgeous!
> I think my favorite is the Gucci with that bamboo handle. I've looked at those pre-loved but was afraid they'd be too small. Does this have the fantastic leather lining too?
> 
> Ha! I would too!



This is 36cm. Beige suede lining.(some have have linen/cotton mix) 2 extra inside pockets, 1 poppered the other zipped, and its own mirror with holder (actually I could use it as a card holder).


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Great blue bags. The strap on your First is cool!


The one that came with the bag was much too short. This fabric one (inexpensive... from Mautto) is adjustable, is a good width, and makes ALL the difference!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I love all of these. That Bal is so unique with the whip-stitched handles. Is that a Mautto strap I spy on it? The strap and bag look great together!


It sure is! I put Mautto straps on my First, and also on my City. I love that these are adjustable. And this one is such a good match. Except for the hardware, which is brass, and isn't perfect with the RGH of the First. But if anyone gets close enough to notice, I'll bop them on the nose!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I have LOVED seeing all these blues!! There are some seriously gorgeous blue bags on this thread 

My vintage blue trotteur Dior is probably my greatest victory. I bought it as a treat to myself for finishing my undergraduate thesis. It cost me exactly $100 on eBay from Japan and it still had the plastic on the hardware, because it was RIGHT before the logo trend exploded and MGC brought the trotteur back to Dior! And I was just trying to feed a logo thirst back in the beginning of my collection phase. Now I see it going for $300-$1000!! I'm so glad this style is back in trend because even though I don't do logos now I love it.



My vintage navy Coach Biltmore, my classiest bag. I'm mostly a casual/boho/fun kind of gal, but I love this for when I'm feeling like dressing sharp or when I'm pretending to be a grown-up 



My teeny Tory Burch, which I shared recently:



My much beloved limited edition Longchamp, a gift from my dad when he was abroad. I love short handled Longchamp Le Pliages - they feel chic rather than utilitarian!



And a nylon CK backpack which feels very trendy but is also super useful for travel, work, hiking, and gym. A nylon backpack is always useful to have!



Posting this make me realize that I wouldn't be remiss in adding a brighter blue bag - which is exactly what I may do next week!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> That Marc Jacobs is so *cheerful*. I think I need a cheerful bag.


It's nice to carry on a foggy day!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> You are such a sweetie!!
> (it was @catsinthebag though who held my hand - papertiger has a K just like this though)


Oopsie... I was reading too quickly!


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have LOVED seeing all these blues!! There are some seriously gorgeous blue bags on this thread
> 
> My vintage blue trotteur Dior is probably my greatest victory. I bought it as a treat to myself for finishing my undergraduate thesis. It cost me exactly $100 on eBay from Japan and it still had the plastic on the hardware, because it was RIGHT before the logo trend exploded and MGC brought the trotteur back to Dior! And I was just trying to feed a logo thirst back in the beginning of my collection phase. Now I see it going for $300-$1000!! I'm so glad this style is back in trend because even though I don't do logos now I love it.
> View attachment 4352969
> 
> 
> My vintage navy Coach Biltmore, my classiest bag. I'm mostly a casual/boho/fun kind of gal, but I love this for when I'm feeling like dressing sharp or when I'm pretending to be a grown-up
> View attachment 4352983
> 
> 
> My teeny Tory Burch, which I shared recently:
> View attachment 4352985
> 
> 
> My much beloved limited edition Longchamp, a gift from my dad when he was abroad. I love short handled Longchamp Le Pliages - they feel chic rather than utilitarian!
> View attachment 4352986
> 
> 
> And a nylon CK backpack which feels very trendy but is also super useful for travel, work, hiking, and gym. A nylon backpack is always useful to have!
> View attachment 4352987
> 
> 
> Posting this make me realize that I wouldn't be remiss in adding a brighter blue bag - which is exactly what I may do next week!!


Love the print on your Longchamp.


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have LOVED seeing all these blues!! There are some seriously gorgeous blue bags on this thread
> 
> My vintage blue trotteur Dior is probably my greatest victory. I bought it as a treat to myself for finishing my undergraduate thesis. It cost me exactly $100 on eBay from Japan and it still had the plastic on the hardware, because it was RIGHT before the logo trend exploded and MGC brought the trotteur back to Dior! And I was just trying to feed a logo thirst back in the beginning of my collection phase. Now I see it going for $300-$1000!! I'm so glad this style is back in trend because even though I don't do logos now I love it.
> View attachment 4352969
> 
> 
> My vintage navy Coach Biltmore, my classiest bag. I'm mostly a casual/boho/fun kind of gal, but I love this for when I'm feeling like dressing sharp or when I'm pretending to be a grown-up
> View attachment 4352983
> 
> 
> My teeny Tory Burch, which I shared recently:
> View attachment 4352985
> 
> 
> My much beloved limited edition Longchamp, a gift from my dad when he was abroad. I love short handled Longchamp Le Pliages - they feel chic rather than utilitarian!
> View attachment 4352986
> 
> 
> And a nylon CK backpack which feels very trendy but is also super useful for travel, work, hiking, and gym. A nylon backpack is always useful to have!
> View attachment 4352987
> 
> 
> Posting this make me realize that I wouldn't be remiss in adding a brighter blue bag - which is exactly what I may do next week!!


This is a great blue collection. And what a terrific story about your Dior score. Your LE Longchamp is such a pretty piece, especially since it was a gift from your Dad.

What sort of bright blue bag are you thinking of adding? That sounds like a fun hunt!


----------



## vink

Hats off to all your blue! They’re all gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> oh my…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352947
> 
> You have the most astonishing collection of BV!


thank you!


----------



## ipsum

I thought my collection is too big and I'm still trying to downsize it to under 10 bags but now after seeing all showcase pics, I feel my collection is too miniscule.  Love the eye candy!


----------



## More bags

My blue bags,
*2017*

Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap




*2018*

Added Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence



*2019*

Sold Chanel Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
Sold LV Vernis Alma


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> I thought my collection is too big and I'm still trying to downsize it to under 10 bags but now after seeing all showcase pics, I feel my collection is too miniscule.  Love the eye candy!


LOL!  Nope. You know it’s all about having the _right_ bags. 5 or 50. 


More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 4353082
> View attachment 4353083
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4353084
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Chanel Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> Sold LV Vernis Alma
> 
> View attachment 4353085


Beautiful blues and excellent curation.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Mz Bailey
> Furla Daisy
> Coach Dinky
> Furla Julia
> Coach market tote
> Mark Jacobs backpack
> Carolina Herrera satchel
> What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.


Hi dc, wonderful blue bags. I like your Dinky and backpack!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hold me accountable. I’ve said I’m going to do this and always fall off the wagon.

Starting March 1, I will record what I wear every day (and anything I feel is missing) so I can better refine my wardrobe.


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have LOVED seeing all these blues!! There are some seriously gorgeous blue bags on this thread
> 
> My vintage blue trotteur Dior is probably my greatest victory. I bought it as a treat to myself for finishing my undergraduate thesis. It cost me exactly $100 on eBay from Japan and it still had the plastic on the hardware, because it was RIGHT before the logo trend exploded and MGC brought the trotteur back to Dior! And I was just trying to feed a logo thirst back in the beginning of my collection phase. Now I see it going for $300-$1000!! I'm so glad this style is back in trend because even though I don't do logos now I love it.
> View attachment 4352969
> 
> 
> My vintage navy Coach Biltmore, my classiest bag. I'm mostly a casual/boho/fun kind of gal, but I love this for when I'm feeling like dressing sharp or when I'm pretending to be a grown-up
> View attachment 4352983
> 
> 
> My teeny Tory Burch, which I shared recently:
> View attachment 4352985
> 
> 
> My much beloved limited edition Longchamp, a gift from my dad when he was abroad. I love short handled Longchamp Le Pliages - they feel chic rather than utilitarian!
> View attachment 4352986
> 
> 
> And a nylon CK backpack which feels very trendy but is also super useful for travel, work, hiking, and gym. A nylon backpack is always useful to have!
> View attachment 4352987
> 
> 
> Posting this make me realize that I wouldn't be remiss in adding a brighter blue bag - which is exactly what I may do next week!!


Pretty blue bags - wonderful stories about finding your Dior Trotteur and special Longchamp from your dad. That Coach Biltmore is fabulous!



Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful blues and excellent curation.


Thank you very much Sparkletastic!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hold me accountable. I’ve said I’m going to do this and always fall off the wagon.
> 
> Starting March 1, I will record what I wear every day (and anything I feel is missing) so I can better refine my wardrobe.


You can do it! I take a few moments after I come home and get changed into my home clothes to mark down what I wore.


----------



## More bags

Adding a weekly pic for rotating my pens,

Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
Bottega Veneta scarf (not sure of the name on this one)
Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball pen


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> I thought my collection is too big and I'm still trying to downsize it to under 10 bags but now after seeing all showcase pics, I feel my collection is too miniscule.  Love the eye candy!


Everyone has their own version of what is the perfect size. Don’t let it influence you. Just stick to your gut feeling.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 4353082
> View attachment 4353083
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4353084
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Chanel Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> Sold LV Vernis Alma
> 
> View attachment 4353085


Gorgeous Blues!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous Blues!


Thank you dc!


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> Mz Bailey
> Furla Daisy
> Coach Dinky
> Furla Julia
> Coach market tote
> Mark Jacobs backpack
> Carolina Herrera satchel
> What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.


These are such pretty blues!!! I want to own the first 4 because I have a few similar to the others, but those shades of blues I aspire to!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My two blues - 
AllSaints Kita and Hermès Picotin Vibrato 18cm Thalassa blue. 
The Kita had been my Goldilocks bag and I still love it, but I don’t carry it as often any longer. Still a keeper though!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My two blues -
> AllSaints Kita and Hermès Picotin Vibrato 18cm Thalassa blue.
> The Kita had been my Goldilocks bag and I still love it, but I don’t carry it as often any longer. Still a keeper though!
> View attachment 4353185


Beautiful blue bags Cookiefiend. I like how you added the twilly to your Picotin Vibrato - so practical!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 4353082
> View attachment 4353083
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4353084
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Chanel Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> Sold LV Vernis Alma
> 
> View attachment 4353085


I'm so glad to see that you still have your MJ Natasha. It's a great electric blue color... a real head-turner. I have the same bag, only in purple.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Hold me accountable. I’ve said I’m going to do this and always fall off the wagon.
> 
> Starting March 1, I will record what I wear every day (and anything I feel is missing) so I can better refine my wardrobe.


I'm recording what I think is missing, but I can't summon up the energy to record what I wear every. Single. Day. 

I take my hat off to you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I'm going to go ahead and 'report' my Feb stats as I will be out of town at the end of the month:
Purses in - 2. The super cute yellow (I never thought I'd have a yellow bag but she hit me over the head one of the many gray days we've had lately!) and the other … omg - I am so Yippy-Skippy over her!!! (I'm not ignoring y'alls request for mod shots - we're getting spiffed up for the debut )
Purses out - One sold, and 2 donated. I said goodbye to the green Polene. I'm not sorry, it was the right thing to do. Of the 2 donated - one was because it was just stupid big (the Howl and Hide tote), the other was also big and awkward… I kept poking myself in the girls with it when hauling it over the console in the car. Stop already! 
Purses listed - 2. Fingers crossed at least one sells. The other if it doesn't sell - my feelings won't be hurt because I'm on the fence about selling it. 

Scarves - < cough > I'll do better next month. Really! I mean it this time!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My two blues -
> AllSaints Kita and Hermès Picotin Vibrato 18cm Thalassa blue.
> The Kita had been my Goldilocks bag and I still love it, but I don’t carry it as often any longer. Still a keeper though!
> View attachment 4353185


I love your idea of using a twilly on the Picotin.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Hold me accountable. I’ve said I’m going to do this and always fall off the wagon.
> 
> Starting March 1, I will record what I wear every day (and anything I feel is missing) so I can better refine my wardrobe.


It's not as hard as it seems, I usually do it at lunch or in the evening while Mr Cookie watches* television. I truly *need* to make a note of what I am missing - even though I'm fairly certain I'm not missing a damn thing. 
I've started using your method of turning the hangers backward and then turning them when I wear an item. 
I know I'm dressing for my "Fantastic Dream Life" or my "I'm The Best Dressed Woman in the Office, Never Mind I'm the ONLY Woman in the Office Life", when I need to be more dressed for the "Gee I'm Cleaning Coco's Feet For the Umpteenth Time Today Life". 
In reading some of the blogs about creating a capsule wardrobe (not doing this, just trying to reduce) and even the book @ElainePG and I are reading, I've seen where you should break down what you really do each week - what percentage of my time am I really at the office, how much at home cleaning up after Coco, how much putzing around online (Hi tPF!), shopping (all kinds), socializing, going to dinner, etc, to get an idea of what I am truly doing and what I'm wearing. I think I have too many work clothes - though I do wear many of them for dinners out, shopping, and socializing. So there's a good crossover… but.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Beautiful blue bags Cookiefiend. I like how you added the twilly to your Picotin Vibrato - so practical!





ElainePG said:


> I love your idea of using a twilly on the Picotin.


Thank you both! 
The twilly makes the bag so much more practical because then it can go on my shoulder. Arm carry is fine much of the time, but sometimes hands free is the best!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have LOVED seeing all these blues!! There are some seriously gorgeous blue bags on this thread
> 
> My vintage blue trotteur Dior is probably my greatest victory. I bought it as a treat to myself for finishing my undergraduate thesis. It cost me exactly $100 on eBay from Japan and it still had the plastic on the hardware, because it was RIGHT before the logo trend exploded and MGC brought the trotteur back to Dior! And I was just trying to feed a logo thirst back in the beginning of my collection phase. Now I see it going for $300-$1000!! I'm so glad this style is back in trend because even though I don't do logos now I love it.
> View attachment 4352969
> 
> 
> My vintage navy Coach Biltmore, my classiest bag. I'm mostly a casual/boho/fun kind of gal, but I love this for when I'm feeling like dressing sharp or when I'm pretending to be a grown-up
> View attachment 4352983
> 
> 
> My teeny Tory Burch, which I shared recently:
> View attachment 4352985
> 
> 
> My much beloved limited edition Longchamp, a gift from my dad when he was abroad. I love short handled Longchamp Le Pliages - they feel chic rather than utilitarian!
> View attachment 4352986
> 
> 
> And a nylon CK backpack which feels very trendy but is also super useful for travel, work, hiking, and gym. A nylon backpack is always useful to have!
> View attachment 4352987
> 
> 
> Posting this make me realize that I wouldn't be remiss in adding a brighter blue bag - which is exactly what I may do next week!!


Gorgeous! The Biltmore is such a classy bag! 


More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 4353082
> View attachment 4353083
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4353084
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Chanel Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> Sold LV Vernis Alma
> 
> View attachment 4353085


Oh fabulous! The Alma is glorious as is the So Kelly!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad to see that you still have your MJ Natasha. It's a great electric blue color... a real head-turner. I have the same bag, only in purple.


Yay, bag sisters! Yes, I love the colour on this bag. It is such an easy to wear, great crossbody bag with smooshy leather! Your purple Natasha sounds dreamy! 



Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to go ahead and 'report' my Feb stats as I will be out of town at the end of the month:
> Purses in - 2. The super cute yellow (I never thought I'd have a yellow bag but she hit me over the head one of the many gray days we've had lately!) and the other … omg - I am so Yippy-Skippy over her!!! (I'm not ignoring y'alls request for mod shots - we're getting spiffed up for the debut )
> Purses out - One sold, and 2 donated. I said goodbye to the green Polene. I'm not sorry, it was the right thing to do. Of the 2 donated - one was because it was just stupid big (the Howl and Hide tote), the other was also big and awkward… I kept poking myself in the girls with it when hauling it over the console in the car. Stop already!
> Purses listed - 2. Fingers crossed at least one sells. The other if it doesn't sell - my feelings won't be hurt because I'm on the fence about selling it.
> 
> Scarves - < cough > I'll do better next month. Really! I mean it this time!


Great progress and I think we need some scarf pics, too!  Happy and safe travels!



Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous! The Biltmore is such a classy bag!
> 
> Oh fabulous! The Alma is glorious as is the So Kelly!


Thanks Cookiefiend for your wonderful, kind words!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Yay, bag sisters! Yes, I love the colour on this bag. It is such an easy to wear, great crossbody bag with smooshy leather! *Your purple Natasha sounds dreamy!*
> 
> 
> Great progress and I think we need some scarf pics, too!  Happy and safe travels!
> 
> 
> Thanks Cookiefiend for your wonderful, kind words!


I'll be posting it on March 3 for "purple week"!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> In reading some of the blogs about creating a capsule wardrobe (not doing this, just trying to reduce) and even the book @ElainePG and I are reading, I've seen where you should *break down what you really do each week* - what percentage of my time am I really at the office, how much at home cleaning up after Coco, how much putzing around online (Hi tPF!), shopping (all kinds), socializing, going to dinner, etc, to get an idea of what I am truly doing and what I'm wearing. I think I have too many work clothes - though I do wear many of them for dinners out, shopping, and socializing. So there's a good crossover… but.


That's a really good idea. I hadn't seen it before.
Can you recommend any blogs about creating a capsule wardrobe? I don't really know what a capsule wardrobe is, even though I see the term all over the place. And I don't think I want to create one. But I'd love to learn more about it, especially from a blogger who isn't dressed in designer duds from head to toe!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> No, as in I was stupid to sell . I've sold so many lovely bags but I guess I had a reason or some kind of thought process for it at the time...


LOL!  Let it go. When we sell our bags, we need to move on and presume we were right.  Otherwise emotion and melancholy will have us rebuying and filling our closets with (essentially unwearable) ghosts of bags past. Lol! 

A couple years ago, I actually bought a bag I didn’t own but, passed on. I was soooo excited to see it come up for sale that I pounded on it.  It arrived and... well... the memories and wanting were far better than the reality of owning. Lesson learned. If it’s not good enough for me to keep it but the first time around, keep it moving. 


ElainePG said:


> I found myself nodding my head at everything in your post, @More bags !
> 
> Except... really? You don't buy yet another cashmere sweater when it's 50% off?  In my universe, there's no such thing as too many cashmere sweaters!
> 
> I love "Nothing bad happens if you don't buy it." I may write this on a post-it note and tack it up on the inside of my closet. Right alongside "You don't have to own every scarf."


OK. So, full stop. I keep trying to like cashmere sweaters and rarely can. Some are itchy. Some show my bra outline because they aren’t thick enough. Some are just flat out plain and boring. Help me!  I have 2 cashmere sweaters that are wonderful. But, I don’t get the love for them as a group. Please educate me!


Rhl2987 said:


> Shopping in Paris is a truly glorious experience. I enjoy it so much, although I've only done it a few times. How romantic and lovely that you will be going as only grown-ups! I am excited for you and I already started telling my husband that I want to go to Paris with the baby at some point in the near-ish future!!


I have French lineage from my paternal grandfather. So I go to France <somewhat> often to see relatives.  I went 2 years ago so it’s time! 

Shopping in Paris is too much fun!! We should have a “shopping your own collection” meetup in Paris!!   


More bags said:


> Great job curating your blue bags. Your Miss Dior is gorgeous!


 Thank you! 


msd_bags said:


> I’m sure you’d want to wear it again!
> 
> Miss Dior is such a gorgeous piece!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I'm recording what I think is missing, but I can't summon up the energy to record what I wear every. Single. Day.
> 
> I take my hat off to you!


I don’t know why this seems like work. I never miss noting which bag I wear / wanted. Lol!


Cookiefiend said:


> It's not as hard as it seems, I usually do it at lunch or in the evening while Mr Cookie watches* television. I truly *need* to make a note of what I am missing - even though I'm fairly certain I'm not missing a damn thing.
> I've started using your method of turning the hangers backward and then turning them when I wear an item.
> I know I'm dressing for my "Fantastic Dream Life" or my "I'm The Best Dressed Woman in the Office, Never Mind I'm the ONLY Woman in the Office Life", when I need to be more dressed for the "Gee I'm Cleaning Coco's Feet For the Umpteenth Time Today Life".
> In reading some of the blogs about creating a capsule wardrobe (not doing this, just trying to reduce) and even the book @ElainePG and I are reading, I've seen where you should break down what you really do each week - what percentage of my time am I really at the office, how much at home cleaning up after Coco, how much putzing around online (Hi tPF!), shopping (all kinds), socializing, going to dinner, etc, to get an idea of what I am truly doing and what I'm wearing. I think I have too many work clothes - though I do wear many of them for dinners out, shopping, and socializing. So there's a good crossover… but.


I have the time. I’ve just been making excuses. Lol!

I definitely have gaps. For example. Today I needed to run casual errands. I’ve (sorta) embraced jeans and since it’s chilly I decided to wear a pair (why is a single jean a pair? LOL). Well, because I’m newish to having depth in my separates, I didn’t have a long sleeved, mid weight, casual top that was drop dead gorgeous. (Recall I only want things in my closet I adore.) And, I was tired of wearing the few super cute cool weather tops I have. So I wore a LS top that I tolerate.   So a mark to LS casual cool weather tops.

As I mentioned, I used to have a wardrobe that was for my fantasy life. But, that isn’t my issue anymore. I no longer have clothes fit for a summit with the Pope or pub crawling with Ariana Grande   If I can’t see that I would have worn a thing in the past year, I’m not buying it.


ElainePG said:


> That's a really good idea. I hadn't seen it before.
> Can you recommend any blogs about creating a capsule wardrobe? I don't really know what a capsule wardrobe is, even though I see the term all over the place. And I don't think I want to create one. But I'd love to learn more about it, especially from a blogger who isn't dressed in designer duds from head to toe!


I can’t recommend a blog but, I’ve poked around on this topic quite a bit. I am _not_ a minimalist. I like variety and change. But, I don’t like waste or extra or stuff or clutter so, some of the principles have been very helpful. I encourage you to poke around too!

(And, I’m still adoring my Kondo’d drawers. Everything is so super neat!  Thanks for the encouragement!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Quick questions:

• What is your favorite color of handbag?

• If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> These are such pretty blues!!! I want to own the first 4 because I have a few similar to the others, but those shades of blues I aspire to!


Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> That's a really good idea. I hadn't seen it before.
> Can you recommend any blogs about creating a capsule wardrobe? I don't really know what a capsule wardrobe is, even though I see the term all over the place. And I don't think I want to create one. But I'd love to learn more about it, especially from a blogger who isn't dressed in designer duds from head to toe!



On the Minimal Closet thread, post #2692, there is a link that @doloresmia shared! It’s excellent! 
(Sorry I cant link it right now!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?



Favorite color handbag = black. [emoji173]️
If I didn’t have to consider any of the things that I normally would - ie - money - and I could actually get it - I’d get an Indigo Croc K or B. 
(The universe just laughed at me [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38])


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi dc, wonderful blue bags. I like your Dinky and backpack!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My two blues -
> AllSaints Kita and Hermès Picotin Vibrato 18cm Thalassa blue.
> The Kita had been my Goldilocks bag and I still love it, but I don’t carry it as often any longer. Still a keeper though!
> View attachment 4353185


Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to go ahead and 'report' my Feb stats as I will be out of town at the end of the month:
> Purses in - 2. The super cute yellow (I never thought I'd have a yellow bag but she hit me over the head one of the many gray days we've had lately!) and the other … omg - I am so Yippy-Skippy over her!!! (I'm not ignoring y'alls request for mod shots - we're getting spiffed up for the debut )
> Purses out - One sold, and 2 donated. I said goodbye to the green Polene. I'm not sorry, it was the right thing to do. Of the 2 donated - one was because it was just stupid big (the Howl and Hide tote), the other was also big and awkward… I kept poking myself in the girls with it when hauling it over the console in the car. Stop already!
> Purses listed - 2. Fingers crossed at least one sells. The other if it doesn't sell - my feelings won't be hurt because I'm on the fence about selling it.
> 
> Scarves - < cough > I'll do better next month. Really! I mean it this time!


You crack me up.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> It's not as hard as it seems, I usually do it at lunch or in the evening while Mr Cookie watches* television. I truly *need* to make a note of what I am missing - even though I'm fairly certain I'm not missing a damn thing.
> I've started using your method of turning the hangers backward and then turning them when I wear an item.
> I know I'm dressing for my "Fantastic Dream Life" or my "I'm The Best Dressed Woman in the Office, Never Mind I'm the ONLY Woman in the Office Life", when I need to be more dressed for the "Gee I'm Cleaning Coco's Feet For the Umpteenth Time Today Life".
> In reading some of the blogs about creating a capsule wardrobe (not doing this, just trying to reduce) and even the book @ElainePG and I are reading, I've seen where you should break down what you really do each week - what percentage of my time am I really at the office, how much at home cleaning up after Coco, how much putzing around online (Hi tPF!), shopping (all kinds), socializing, going to dinner, etc, to get an idea of what I am truly doing and what I'm wearing. I think I have too many work clothes - though I do wear many of them for dinners out, shopping, and socializing. So there's a good crossover… but.


What chapter is that in. I am just starting in the color section in week one.


----------



## Chanelandco

Love seeing all the blue beauties! Here are mines:

Chanel mini rectangle
Balenciaga city


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Very cool blues!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  Let it go. When we sell our bags, we need to move on and presume we were right.  Otherwise emotion and melancholy will have us rebuying and filling our closets with (essentially unwearable) ghosts of bags past. Lol!
> 
> A couple years ago, I actually bought a bag I didn’t own but, passed on. I was soooo excited to see it come up for sale that I pounded on it.  It arrived and... well... the memories and wanting were far better than the reality of owning. Lesson learned. If it’s not good enough for me to keep it but the first time around, keep it moving.
> OK. So, full stop. I keep trying to like cashmere sweaters and rarely can. Some are itchy. Some show my bra outline because they aren’t thick enough. Some are just flat out plain and boring. Help me!  I have 2 cashmere sweaters that are wonderful. But, I don’t get the love for them as a group. Please educate me!
> I have French lineage from my paternal grandfather. So I go to France <somewhat> often to see relatives.  I went 2 years ago so it’s time!
> 
> Shopping in Paris is too much fun!! We should have a “shopping your own collection” meetup in Paris!!
> Thank you!
> Thank you!


Excellent advice, thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


Black or blue but I want step out of the box a bit soon. 
As far as the bag I am not sure. The only one that comes to mind is papertigers green garden party.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> This is a great blue collection. And what a terrific story about your Dior score. Your LE Longchamp is such a pretty piece, especially since it was a gift from your Dad.
> 
> What sort of bright blue bag are you thinking of adding? That sounds like a fun hunt!


I'm thinking of an aqua! This Marti has really caught my eye…




ipsum said:


> I thought my collection is too big and I'm still trying to downsize it to under 10 bags but now after seeing all showcase pics, I feel my collection is too miniscule.  Love the eye candy!


The right number of bags is the number that works best for you - and it sounds like you're there! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Hold me accountable. I’ve said I’m going to do this and always fall off the wagon.
> 
> Starting March 1, I will record what I wear every day (and anything I feel is missing) so I can better refine my wardrobe.


That's such a great way of shopping your own closet! I feel like this is more tangible and objective than what sparks joy.


Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


I went through a neutral-colored phase where I was trying to be a fantasy cool/chic person that ended up not being the fantasy self I like being the most! 

So I am back to my true love: loud rainbow colors 

Space somehow isn't too much of an issue for me! Money and use cannibalization tend to be more :/ I have a lot of satchels and I don't have $7000, but if that weren't a problem, I'd get my dream bag: HAC 32 in box calf/barenia/vache natural (something that'll develop a lot of patina!)


----------



## More bags

Chanelandco said:


> Love seeing all the blue beauties! Here are mines:
> 
> Chanel mini rectangle
> Balenciaga city


Beautiful bags!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> OK. So, full stop. I keep trying to like cashmere sweaters and rarely can. Some are itchy. Some show my bra outline because they aren’t thick enough. Some are just flat out plain and boring. Help me!  I have 2 cashmere sweaters that are wonderful. But, I don’t get the love for them as a group. Please educate me!


Well, of course everyone is different. F'rinstance, I get all itchy when I wear mohair. Even if it's blended with other things, it turns me bright red. So it might not be the right wool for you. Also, if your bra outline is showing, that means the cashmere is too thin. Cashmere comes in one-ply, two-ply, etc. One-ply is the least expensive, and the most likely to wear out quickly and to pill. The thinner the cashmere (and also the paler the color) the more likely it is that you'll get "underwear seepage."

I love to bundle up in (thicker) cashmere, but then again, I live on the coast, where it's chilly all year long. This surprises our summer tourists, who show up in t-shirts, shorts, and flip-flops! Meanwhile, us locals are running around in sweaters, jeans, and jackets. 

Also, back to your point about comfort, I don't usually wear cashmere right next to my skin. I layer it over a tee or a blouse. Now, I realize this look wouldn't be for you, since you generally wear dresses or skirts. But when I wear a v-neck cashmere pullover I wear it over a white, grey, or black tee. And when I wear a cashmere cardigan, I put a tee or a blouse under it. Or a turtleneck, if it's wintertime.

Here are a few ways that I like to wear cashmere. The women in the pix are all wearing pants, but I think the same looks could work with a skirt, except for the first one, because the cardi is so long. But in that case it wouldn't have to be jeans (which I know you don't like)... it could be a nice pair of pants.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> On the Minimal Closet thread, post #2692, there is a link that @doloresmia shared! It’s excellent!
> (Sorry I cant link it right now!)


Are you sure it's #2692? I just went to what I think is the thread you mean but it doesn't go up that high???
ETA: Nevermind... I definitely need more coffee. I just found it!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?



- A tie between a deep dark blue and cognac.

- An Hermes Kelly 32 in Blue Electrique with Palladium Hardware.

p.s. “... _and you had to buy a bag?_” Where does this actually happen, and how do I get there?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Well, of course everyone is different. F'rinstance, I get all itchy when I wear mohair. Even if it's blended with other things, it turns me bright red. So it might not be the right wool for you. Also, if your bra outline is showing, that means the cashmere is too thin. Cashmere comes in one-ply, two-ply, etc. One-ply is the least expensive, and the most likely to wear out quickly and to pill. The thinner the cashmere (and also the paler the color) the more likely it is that you'll get "underwear seepage."
> 
> I love to bundle up in (thicker) cashmere, but then again, I live on the coast, where it's chilly all year long. This surprises our summer tourists, who show up in t-shirts, shorts, and flip-flops! Meanwhile, us locals are running around in sweaters, jeans, and jackets.
> 
> Also, back to your point about comfort, I don't usually wear cashmere right next to my skin. I layer it over a tee or a blouse. Now, I realize this look wouldn't be for you, since you generally wear dresses or skirts. But when I wear a v-neck cashmere pullover I wear it over a white, grey, or black tee. And when I wear a cashmere cardigan, I put a tee or a blouse under it. Or a turtleneck, if it's wintertime.
> 
> Here are a few ways that I like to wear cashmere. The women in the pix are all wearing pants, but I think the same looks could work with a skirt, except for the first one, because the cardi is so long. But in that case it wouldn't have to be jeans (which I know you don't like)... it could be a nice pair of pants.
> 
> View attachment 4353624
> View attachment 4353626
> View attachment 4353627
> View attachment 4353628


Yes, this 
Fabulous, thorough answer, Elaine! I like the pics you shared, too! Proud to be your virtual sister in cashmere, MBMJ Natasha bags and love for red bags!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Well, of course everyone is different. F'rinstance, I get all itchy when I wear mohair. Even if it's blended with other things, it turns me bright red. So it might not be the right wool for you. Also, if your bra outline is showing, that means the cashmere is too thin. Cashmere comes in one-ply, two-ply, etc. One-ply is the least expensive, and the most likely to wear out quickly and to pill. The thinner the cashmere (and also the paler the color) the more likely it is that you'll get "underwear seepage."
> 
> I love to bundle up in (thicker) cashmere, but then again, I live on the coast, where it's chilly all year long. This surprises our summer tourists, who show up in t-shirts, shorts, and flip-flops! Meanwhile, us locals are running around in sweaters, jeans, and jackets.
> 
> Also, back to your point about comfort, I don't usually wear cashmere right next to my skin. I layer it over a tee or a blouse. Now, I realize this look wouldn't be for you, since you generally wear dresses or skirts. But when I wear a v-neck cashmere pullover I wear it over a white, grey, or black tee. And when I wear a cashmere cardigan, I put a tee or a blouse under it. Or a turtleneck, if it's wintertime.
> 
> Here are a few ways that I like to wear cashmere. The women in the pix are all wearing pants, but I think the same looks could work with a skirt, except for the first one, because the cardi is so long. But in that case it wouldn't have to be jeans (which I know you don't like)... it could be a nice pair of pants.
> 
> View attachment 4353624
> View attachment 4353626
> View attachment 4353627
> View attachment 4353628



I do the same thing — always a t-shirt under the cashmere sweater. I’m coastal as well, although the opposite coast from you! I love that last pic — makes me want to go out and get a comfy orange sweater!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Well, of course everyone is different. F'rinstance, I get all itchy when I wear mohair. Even if it's blended with other things, it turns me bright red. So it might not be the right wool for you. Also, if your bra outline is showing, that means the cashmere is too thin. Cashmere comes in one-ply, two-ply, etc. One-ply is the least expensive, and the most likely to wear out quickly and to pill. The thinner the cashmere (and also the paler the color) the more likely it is that you'll get "underwear seepage."
> 
> I love to bundle up in (thicker) cashmere, but then again, I live on the coast, where it's chilly all year long. This surprises our summer tourists, who show up in t-shirts, shorts, and flip-flops! Meanwhile, us locals are running around in sweaters, jeans, and jackets.
> 
> Also, back to your point about comfort, I don't usually wear cashmere right next to my skin. I layer it over a tee or a blouse. Now, I realize this look wouldn't be for you, since you generally wear dresses or skirts. But when I wear a v-neck cashmere pullover I wear it over a white, grey, or black tee. And when I wear a cashmere cardigan, I put a tee or a blouse under it. Or a turtleneck, if it's wintertime.
> 
> Here are a few ways that I like to wear cashmere. The women in the pix are all wearing pants, but I think the same looks could work with a skirt, except for the first one, because the cardi is so long. But in that case it wouldn't have to be jeans (which I know you don't like)... it could be a nice pair of pants.
> 
> View attachment 4353624
> View attachment 4353626
> View attachment 4353627
> View attachment 4353628


Ok. I think my issue is I was seeing / trying to wear preppy crewneck sweaters which don’t fit my style and don’t have a layer to keep me from potential itching. I could definitely see #2 & 3 for work. Thanks for the inspiration. I looooove my cashmere wrap and take it everywhere. I’ve wanted to figure out how to wear the sweaters.


----------



## Sparkletastic

To answer my own questions.

• My favorite color is black with silver being a very close second. But, I don’t need any more of either color right now.

• I dunno what bag I want next. I sooooo wanted a black tote and I’m super happy since I got my Chanel. But, some candidates are a green Chanel flap, a bright pink Kelly, a gold TBD WOC. I haven’t seen any specific new bags that have interested me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?



I love blue and white in general. But for bags, my most versatile color is brown. 

A medium sized Loewe raffia hammock


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?



Massaccesi full-size Valerie in dar blue nabuk with dark brown Aquila Matte straps and light gunmetal hardware. It’s becoming one of my favorite bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> My two blues -
> AllSaints Kita and Hermès Picotin Vibrato 18cm Thalassa blue.
> The Kita had been my Goldilocks bag and I still love it, but I don’t carry it as often any longer. Still a keeper though!
> View attachment 4353185


absolutely lovely blues!  


Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to go ahead and 'report' my Feb stats as I will be out of town at the end of the month:
> Purses in - 2. The super cute yellow (I never thought I'd have a yellow bag but she hit me over the head one of the many gray days we've had lately!) and the other … omg - I am so Yippy-Skippy over her!!! (I'm not ignoring y'alls request for mod shots - we're getting spiffed up for the debut )
> Purses out - One sold, and 2 donated. I said goodbye to the green Polene. I'm not sorry, it was the right thing to do. Of the 2 donated - one was because it was just stupid big (the Howl and Hide tote), the other was also big and awkward… I kept poking myself in the girls with it when hauling it over the console in the car. Stop already!
> Purses listed - 2. Fingers crossed at least one sells. The other if it doesn't sell - my feelings won't be hurt because I'm on the fence about selling it.
> 
> Scarves - < cough > *I'll do better next month. Really! I mean it this time!*


hahahahaha


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


1 - i don't have a favourite colour, but i have most multiples in blue, red and black, so i guess this answers your question in a way  
2 - a leather backpack, i was thinking of getting one for quite a while, and i have just received my parcel (so it's my 1 IN for Feb)


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


Dark brown shades are my faves I think. I'd probably buy some type of Chanel hobo (but it would have to be black),  or a BV medium cervo loop in new steel.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?


my very first Balenciaga - Street
and my long sought after and waited H scarf - Fetes Venitiennes
still wearing the same bag today, just with a different H scarf


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


Favorite color would be some shade of blue probably. But what I want right now, what my collection is missing, is fuchsia and a purple that leans toward red. If all my handbags were gone and I needed to buy just one, I would choose brown because it is the perfect color for leather.

If money/space, etc. were no issue, I would probably get a Lady Dior, but definitely not in brown because that style doesn't lend itself to it. Or if I could find it, I would get a Chanel stingray boy. But if I was picking a bag to replace all handbags, I would get a BV baseball hobo.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?


Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


Favorite color -  I think I own a big number of black bags.  But I think my favorite is oxblood.
Next bag I'd buy if no restrictions - either a Loewe Puzzle or a Loewe Hammock.  I want to try these different shapes!  Or, maybe an H Lindy.



vink said:


> Massaccesi full-size Valerie in dar blue nabuk with dark brown Aquila Matte straps and light gunmetal hardware. It’s becoming one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 4353828


Now I'm jealous I didn't order something in this blue nabuk!!!


whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


Your older Coach bags are sooooo stunning!


----------



## Chanelandco

More bags said:


> Beautiful bags!


Thank you dear


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Massaccesi full-size Valerie in dar blue nabuk with dark brown Aquila Matte straps and light gunmetal hardware. It’s becoming one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 4353828


you just want to reach out and pet this one as it looks so nice and soft.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> my very first Balenciaga - Street
> and my long sought after and waited H scarf - Fetes Venitiennes
> still wearing the same bag today, just with a different H scarf


You look marvelous !


----------



## dcooney4

As far as this months challenge went I did the 3 small bags two times each. I actually did couple other small bags too . How are you doing with the challenges?


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> You look marvelous !


thank you kindly, dear!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> As far as this months challenge went I did the 3 small bags two times each. I actually did couple other small bags too . How are you doing with the challenges?


I've not participated in the challenges since late last year because I've opted instead to track my usage when I am free to choose.  If after some time a bag does not get any use, then that tells me something about that bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What chapter is that in. I am just starting in the color section in week one.


I may have misspoken when I said it was in Fashion Makeover… 

I've read and watched so many fashion makeover/honing things I get them mixed up. For a little more than 2 years now I've been trying to 'up' my game and be less frumpy/middle-aged boring mom/grandmother looking.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?


LV Lockme Bucket in noir - such a great bag for me and oooooo - that pink lining!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> my very first Balenciaga - Street
> and my long sought after and waited H scarf - Fetes Venitiennes
> still wearing the same bag today, just with a different H scarf


Such. A. Great. Outfit!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> As far as this months challenge went I did the 3 small bags two times each. I actually did couple other small bags too . How are you doing with the challenges?


Ha! I completely forgot about posting this!
I did the Extreme Team challenge and wore my 3 largest bags twice.
They were the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Mulberry Blossom Tote and the Camelia Roma Borsamano. The Camelia Roma is the one that I'm donating because it's so freaking awkward.  (the girls thanked me too)


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Such. A. Great. Outfit!


thank you, dear Cookie!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> my very first Balenciaga - Street
> and my long sought after and waited H scarf - Fetes Venitiennes
> still wearing the same bag today, just with a different H scarf


Fabulous outfit - great bag, scarf, shoe combo!



whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


This is so pretty. I love the deep saturated colour and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.



Beautiful - I don’t blame you for keeping it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now. 
(Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031



The Kelly looks great on you! The size is perfect and I never would have guessed the strap is from another bag. You and I dress very similarly, btw. Congrats again!


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> Massaccesi full-size Valerie in dar blue nabuk with dark brown Aquila Matte straps and light gunmetal hardware. It’s becoming one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 4353828


That’s such a nice bag!!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


That’s stunning. I’m glad you’re keeping it! This is the type of bag I would love to find secondhand!


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> The Kelly looks great on you! The size is perfect and I never would have guessed the strap is from another bag. You and I dress very similarly, btw. Congrats again!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rhl2987

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


Absolutely perfect for you!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Absolutely perfect for you!!


Thank you!!! 
I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> Massaccesi full-size Valerie in dar blue nabuk with dark brown Aquila Matte straps and light gunmetal hardware. It’s becoming one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 4353828


What a beautiful looking bag. Is it a convertible satchel / backpack? 


whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


Whoa!  Gorgeous! If you ever do want to sell let me know. Seriously. This is a great example of when Coach was at their best. 


msd_bags said:


> Favorite color -  I think I own a big number of black bags.  But I think my favorite is oxblood.
> Next bag I'd buy if no restrictions - either a Loewe Puzzle or a Loewe Hammock.  I want to try these different shapes!  Or, maybe an H Lindy.
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous I didn't order something in this blue nabuk!!!
> 
> Your older Coach bags are sooooo stunning!


Good point on Oxblood. That would be one of my favorites if I had / could find one in a style I loved. It’s such a rich color. 





Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


Congrats!!!!  Will you order a new strap or will the GP strap suffice?


----------



## skyqueen

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


Great idea to use your Gucci strap...looks terrific!
Every time I see a black Kelly box leather bag I think of "A Perfect Murder" ..Gwyneth Paltrow carried one throughout the movie. A classic!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


You look amazing! Your Kelly is gorgeous. Many congratulations on having found/successfully hunted for this wonderful bag!


----------



## pdxhb

I have fallen woefully behind on this thread - the dayjob is taking inordinate amounts of time and attention (how dare they?!) and the weather has not been at all conducive to carrying anything that isn't deluge-proof. 

Everyone's color posts are swoon worthy! One insight I have gained is that I could stand to reconsider my blues. I don't think either of the two blues I currently own need to go out but they do need to get more solidly back into the rotation.



Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?



Fun questions. 
Favorite color - even though I would think green, based on the number of red/burgundy/etc. bags I own I am fairly certain that's the one. 

If money were truly no object, I'd have to take one for the team and adopt a Birkin, possibly in an exotic.


----------



## pdxhb

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


Stunning! Congrats - and I love your styling.


----------



## pdxhb

whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


What a beauty!


----------



## pdxhb

ksuromax said:


> my very first Balenciaga - Street
> and my long sought after and waited H scarf - Fetes Venitiennes
> still wearing the same bag today, just with a different H scarf


This outfit! These colors! Beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

pdxhb said:


> This outfit! These colors! Beautiful.


thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> What a beautiful looking bag. Is it a convertible satchel / backpack?
> Whoa!  Gorgeous! If you ever do want to sell let me know. Seriously. This is a great example of when Coach was at their best.
> Good point on Oxblood. That would be one of my favorites if I had / could find one in a style I loved. It’s such a rich color. Congrats!!!!  Will you order a new strap or will the GP strap suffice?


I'm definitely going to order a cross body strap from Mautto, probably black cotton - a la Renee Zellweger. I may order a black leather one from them as well because I don't want to be stealing the Gucci's strap all the time. 



skyqueen said:


> Great idea to use your Gucci strap...looks terrific!
> Every time I see a black Kelly box leather bag I think of "A Perfect Murder" ..Gwyneth Paltrow carried one throughout the movie. A classic!


Hahaha! Thank you - it is a classic! 



More bags said:


> You look amazing! Your Kelly is gorgeous. Many congratulations on having found/successfully hunted for this wonderful bag!


Thank you so much! I didn't get serious about hunting for one until about 2 years ago - this one is almost exactly what I was searching for.
I say almost because - well - it is 34 years old and us vintage ladies need a little up-keep! She has been ignored (she's dry) for a while. So, I'm treating her with kindness and conditioning her. @docride is a treasure - I've been pouring over her threads for tips and we've talked via email as well.  


pdxhb said:


> Stunning! Congrats - and I love your styling.


Thank you - what a sweet thing to say!


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


Favorite color is this week's color showcase, blue... there are numerous weeks for the color showcase that I don't have any bags to post but this week I think I have the most because it is my favorite color...and I realized I left out a Longchamp in my post haha...

For the second question, if you also include that availability is no issue (since he's closing his business for now), my next bag would definitely be another bespoke Massaccesi, probably another Juliet Midi in a different leather than what I have...

And a Coach bag I listed on eBay sold, yay! Though adding to an earlier discussion, I do wish they would leave positive feedback so I could "close" the transaction in my head...I e-mailed them politely asking if they would after receiving the bag, but none given...


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031





So envious


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> So envious


  
Thanks essiedub!


----------



## Rhl2987

I think my favorite color for bags would be dark neutrals, but I only have one dark green and one black at this point. They’re so easy for me to wear!

If I could buy any bag at this point I would probably get a Kelly 25 in croc in Gris Tourtourelle, or another pretty neutral, with gold hardware. In my dreams!!

In addition to all of the house stuff we have going on, I just found out that I need to get a new car because my 2007 Honda Pilot finally needs a lot of expensive repairs. It’s done so well for me! I’m looking at a Subaru Forester, as a responsible Mom car within a decent budget. Do others have non-luxury car recommendations? I want something that will last a longtime, is at least small SUV-sized, and not too fancy.


----------



## christinemliu

Rhl2987 said:


> I think my favorite color for bags would be dark neutrals, but I only have one dark green and one black at this point. They’re so easy for me to wear!
> 
> If I could buy any bag at this point I would probably get a Kelly 25 in croc in Gris Tourtourelle, or another pretty neutral, with gold hardware. In my dreams!!
> 
> In addition to all of the house stuff we have going on, I just found out that I need to get a new car because my 2007 Honda Pilot finally needs a lot of expensive repairs. It’s done so well for me! I’m looking at a Subaru Forester, as a responsible Mom car within a decent budget. Do others have non-luxury car recommendations? I want something that will last a longtime, is at least small SUV-sized, and not too fancy.


I loved our Toyota Rav4, especially for the generous trunk size for groceries, soccer gear, etc...we needed a minivan so we let it go, but I miss it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> As far as this months challenge went I did the 3 small bags two times each. I actually did couple other small bags too . How are you doing with the challenges?


I didn’t do well. I think I was a little too exuberant in setting the goals at wearing a tote of 8 bags twice. That is 16 days out of a short month of 28. Next time, I’ll be more realistic. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I may have misspoken when I said it was in Fashion Makeover…
> 
> I've read and watched so many fashion makeover/honing things I get them mixed up. For a little more than 2 years now I've been trying to 'up' my game and be less frumpy/middle-aged boring mom/grandmother looking.


I’ve been looking at fun ways to get new clothes into my wardrobe since I hate to physically shop. I first looked into those monthly boxes but, I didn’t find anything that seemed to be the style and quality I wanted. 

So now, I’m looking at Rent the Runway. My only concern is I’ve read a couple of reviews that say they’ve gotten items with BO and that complexity grossed me out. (Items are dry cleaned but evidently some people have a lasting stench.)  It should be no more gross than a man renting a tux but, for some reason I’m still hesitant. 

Have you tried anything like the monthly boxes or RTR for a change?


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I didn’t do well. I think I was a little too exuberant in setting the goals at wearing a tote of 8 bags twice. That is 16 days out of a short month of 28. Next time, I’ll be more realistic.
> I’ve been looking at fun ways to get new clothes into my wardrobe since I hate to physically shop. I first looked into those monthly boxes but, I didn’t find anything that seemed to be the style and quality I wanted.
> 
> So now, I’m looking at Rent the Runway. My only concern is I’ve read a couple of reviews that say they’ve gotten items with BO and that complexity grossed me out. (Items are dry cleaned but evidently some people have a lasting stench.)  It should be no more gross than a man renting a tux but, for some reason I’m still hesitant.
> 
> Have you tried anything like the monthly boxes or RTR for a change?


I used to love RTR but had a couple bad experiences in a row so I will no longer use them. I’ve received dresses in poor condition, so well used, missing waist belts that should have come with them, or with broken fastenings or missing buttons. I have also had many dresses that weren’t returned on time so they had to replace them for me. Sometimes I’m able to select a replacement but they’ve also had to pick replacements themselves, and those have been awful. Overall, the concept is a good idea but they leave basically no turnaround time between rentals and people don’t return on time or return in poor condition.


----------



## papertiger

christinemliu said:


> So blue is my favorite color and thus my heart is going crazy at everyone's bags...I totally want that Coach Legacy and all of the bags with marine...
> Then I realized that, if I throw in the totes, maybe a third of my bags are blue!!:
> LLBean Boat Tote
> Dooney Addison Tote
> Michael Kors Mae Tote
> Dooney Denim Samba Satchel
> View attachment 4352401
> 
> Coach Mini Bennett Badlands Satchel
> Vera Bradley Turnlock Crossbody
> Massaccesi Juliet Midi
> Belen Echandia London Tote
> View attachment 4352407
> 
> And enjoying a life in new homes, are Coach Ace Indigo Satchel and Coach Prairie Satchel in lapis:
> View attachment 4352409
> 
> View attachment 4352410


Love that Coach Ace. Is it new, old or vintage? (I could write what I know about Coach on a postage stamp, sorry )


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I didn’t do well. I think I was a little too exuberant in setting the goals at wearing a tote of 8 bags twice. That is 16 days out of a short month of 28. Next time, I’ll be more realistic.
> I’ve been looking at fun ways to get new clothes into my wardrobe since I hate to physically shop. I first looked into those monthly boxes but, I didn’t find anything that seemed to be the style and quality I wanted.
> 
> So now, I’m looking at Rent the Runway. My only concern is I’ve read a couple of reviews that say they’ve gotten items with BO and that complexity grossed me out. (Items are dry cleaned but evidently some people have a lasting stench.)  It should be no more gross than a man renting a tux but, for some reason I’m still hesitant.
> 
> Have you tried anything like the monthly boxes or RTR for a change?


What about a department store/online store personal shopper? I have someone at Farfetch.

Don't know if I could deal with renting, seems like a good idea for a special occasion for an expensive gown to be worn once. I buy vintage but always dry clean first before wearing.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Loving everyone’s blue bags!  Here are mine:
> 
> A few Longchamps:
> 
> View attachment 4352566
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon combined wallet in Blue Electrique:
> 
> View attachment 4352567
> 
> 
> BV Nodini in Atlantic. This one was added since we did color week last year.
> View attachment 4352568
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35 in Indigo, Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue, Hermes Evelyne PM in Blue Sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 4352569



Love love love your blues, I'd be happy with any


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My blue bags...
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Large Single, in Bluette.
> View attachment 4352589
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First, in Atlantique.
> View attachment 4352590
> 
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> View attachment 4352591



I can see you in all these blue bags, real purse-anality


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> and my Blues and Teals
> Balenciaga Day in Lagon
> BV large Veneta in Krim
> BV Baseball hobo in Canard
> Mulberry Effie hobo in Dark Night (perfect clean navy!)
> Balenciaga First in Outremer
> BV Square hobo in China Blue
> BV Baseball hobo in Peacock
> Mulberry mini Lily in Indigo
> BV Baseball hobo №7 in Atlantic
> BV Nodini in Krim/Denim/Pacific


Super-stunning but of course they are, they're yours


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Mz Bailey
> Furla Daisy
> Coach Dinky
> Furla Julia
> Coach market tote
> Mark Jacobs backpack
> Carolina Herrera satchel
> What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.


Again, I really feel like these bags reflect who you are. So funny we've all never met but I see dcooney4


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have LOVED seeing all these blues!! There are some seriously gorgeous blue bags on this thread
> 
> My vintage blue trotteur Dior is probably my greatest victory. I bought it as a treat to myself for finishing my undergraduate thesis. It cost me exactly $100 on eBay from Japan and it still had the plastic on the hardware, because it was RIGHT before the logo trend exploded and MGC brought the trotteur back to Dior! And I was just trying to feed a logo thirst back in the beginning of my collection phase. Now I see it going for $300-$1000!! I'm so glad this style is back in trend because even though I don't do logos now I love it.
> View attachment 4352969
> 
> 
> My vintage navy Coach Biltmore, my classiest bag. I'm mostly a casual/boho/fun kind of gal, but I love this for when I'm feeling like dressing sharp or when I'm pretending to be a grown-up
> View attachment 4352983
> 
> 
> My teeny Tory Burch, which I shared recently:
> View attachment 4352985
> 
> 
> My much beloved limited edition Longchamp, a gift from my dad when he was abroad. I love short handled Longchamp Le Pliages - they feel chic rather than utilitarian!
> View attachment 4352986
> 
> 
> And a nylon CK backpack which feels very trendy but is also super useful for travel, work, hiking, and gym. A nylon backpack is always useful to have!
> View attachment 4352987
> 
> 
> Posting this make me realize that I wouldn't be remiss in adding a brighter blue bag - which is exactly what I may do next week!!



I didn't even know Coach made bags like your Biltmore, don't ever sell it, so fab


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Favorite color -  I think I own a big number of black bags.  But I think my favorite is oxblood.
> Next bag I'd buy if no restrictions - either a Loewe Puzzle or a Loewe Hammock.  I want to try these different shapes!  Or, maybe an H Lindy.
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous I didn't order something in this blue nabuk!!!
> 
> Your older Coach bags are sooooo stunning!





More bags said:


> Fabulous outfit - great bag, scarf, shoe combo!
> 
> 
> This is so pretty. I love the deep saturated colour and the leather looks amazing.





Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful - I don’t blame you for keeping it!





Rhl2987 said:


> That’s stunning. I’m glad you’re keeping it! This is the type of bag I would love to find secondhand!





Sparkletastic said:


> What a beautiful looking bag. Is it a convertible satchel / backpack?
> Whoa!  Gorgeous! If you ever do want to sell let me know. Seriously. This is a great example of when Coach was at their best.
> Good point on Oxblood. That would be one of my favorites if I had / could find one in a style I loved. It’s such a rich color. Congrats!!!!  Will you order a new strap or will the GP strap suffice?





pdxhb said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you everyone! This vintage Coach was made in 1999. I bought in 2012 on ebay when I first started getting interested in vintage Coach. It is the vintage purchase I've kept the longest. I just love the burgundy color with the nickel hardware. A lot of vintage collectors always rave about the oldest bags, but for best quality leather, Coach in the late 90s/early 2000s can't be beat.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Super-stunning but of course they are, they're yours


thank you


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


The bag looks perfect on you! Congratulations on finding the bag of your dreams!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> My two blues -
> AllSaints Kita and Hermès Picotin Vibrato 18cm Thalassa blue.
> The Kita had been my Goldilocks bag and I still love it, but I don’t carry it as often any longer. Still a keeper though!
> View attachment 4353185


That Picotin is very special. 

I wanted an vibrato Trim but a) the price was cheeky and b) it had a quite visible stain on it (and for that money).


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I'll be posting it on March 3 for "purple week"!



That'll be a quiet week from me!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?



Grey 

I seem to be buying an Hermes Plume, I can't think of another I'd want right now (perhaps upgrade it to croc or alligator)


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?


Gucci Aviation blue-grey Bamboo Top handle.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


Amazing!


----------



## whateve

For the challenges this month, I carried all red, pink, burgundy and purple bags. I still have one to go so I think I'll make it unless it rains.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


It's so fabulous, and, from the last pic I can see you think so too


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


it would be a crying shame to sell this beauty!! that colour is


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I think my favorite color for bags would be dark neutrals, but I only have one dark green and one black at this point. They’re so easy for me to wear!
> 
> If I could buy any bag at this point I would probably get a Kelly 25 in croc in Gris Tourtourelle, or another pretty neutral, with gold hardware. In my dreams!!
> 
> In addition to all of the house stuff we have going on, I just found out that I need to get a new car because my 2007 Honda Pilot finally needs a lot of expensive repairs. It’s done so well for me! I’m looking at a Subaru Forester, as a responsible Mom car within a decent budget. Do others have non-luxury car recommendations? I want something that will last a longtime, is at least small SUV-sized, and not too fancy.


Land Rover Defender


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> That'll be a quiet week from me!



Me too. Which is strange since I really like purple, just don’t have any bags in it. Someday, a raisin H bag will come along and solve that “problem!”


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I think my favorite color for bags would be dark neutrals, but I only have one dark green and one black at this point. They’re so easy for me to wear!
> 
> If I could buy any bag at this point I would probably get a Kelly 25 in croc in Gris Tourtourelle, or another pretty neutral, with gold hardware. In my dreams!!
> 
> In addition to all of the house stuff we have going on, I just found out that I need to get a new car because my 2007 Honda Pilot finally needs a lot of expensive repairs. It’s done so well for me! I’m looking at a Subaru Forester, as a responsible Mom car within a decent budget. Do others have non-luxury car recommendations? I want something that will last a longtime, is at least small SUV-sized, and not too fancy.


When my kids were little, I really enjoyed having a mini-van. What was nice was that I could walk from the front of the car to the back without having to get out. I could change diapers on the bench seat, all while staying inside the car. With a SUV, there isn't room inside to do this, I don't think.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Favorite color would be some shade of blue probably. But what I want right now, what my collection is missing, is fuchsia and a purple that leans toward red. If all my handbags were gone and I needed to buy just one, I would choose brown because it is the perfect color for leather.
> 
> If money/space, etc. were no issue, I would probably get a Lady Dior, but definitely not in brown because that style doesn't lend itself to it. Or if I could find it, I would get a Chanel stingray boy. But if I was picking a bag to replace all handbags, I would get a BV baseball hobo.


What colour BV hobo?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone! This vintage Coach was made in 1999. I bought in 2012 on ebay when I first started getting interested in vintage Coach. It is the vintage purchase I've kept the longest. I just love the burgundy color with the nickel hardware. A lot of vintage collectors always rave about the oldest bags, but for best quality leather, Coach in the late 90s/early 2000s can't be beat.


I sold a couple of my Coach bags from that era when I started collecting more "serious" bags. I WISH I still had those bags...


----------



## franzibw

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?



I alsways tend to blue, grey and black bags, and I love blue bags the most, I think...

I would like to get the Céline belt bag or a Peekaboo, if money weren‘t a thing, and also the weight of an bag! If a bag is too heavy, that‘s a dealbreaker for me.

Here are my blue bags...


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone! This vintage Coach was made in 1999. I bought in 2012 on ebay when I first started getting interested in vintage Coach. It is the vintage purchase I've kept the longest. I just love the burgundy color with the nickel hardware. A lot of vintage collectors always rave about the oldest bags, but for best quality leather, Coach in the late 90s/early 2000s can't be beat.


You have inspired me to start perusing ebay and tradesy for a vintage leather coach. I am obsessed with your burgundy bag! I used to have a navy crossbody and foolishly got rid of it. Live and learn! I may have to get your stamp of approval if I find a contender.


----------



## ML_chanel

I have been following this thread all month but hardly contributing, I've been so swamped at work! I also don't have much to contribute in terms of the challenges. The weather here has forced me to carry my damier NF and Longchamp bags all month long, it has been cold, wet and windy. Love it or hate it, LV canvas is so resilient and makes for a great all weather bag. I need to be braver with my leather chanel and prada's but I always end up defaulting to LV in the winter. Loved viewing everyone's blue bags, so gorg!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?



1) Black; The colour most represented in my handbag wardrobe is black. I am also loving grey, burgundy and red!
2) I am not hunting for any bag at the moment. If under duress, I would choose either Hermes Kelly (black box sellier, @Cookiefiend looks amazing and so happy with hers, or Rouge Grenat chevre retourne) or Chanel Reissue 225. Okay, I thought I didn’t have anything on my wishlist, but underneath it all, there it is.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?


Yesterday, I wore my red lambskin WOC.
Today, I wore my burgundy Coco Handle.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> What colour BV hobo?


That's a difficult question. It looks so pretty in colors and I already have black. If I wanted something to go with everything, I might pick a metallic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I used to love RTR but had a couple bad experiences in a row so I will no longer use them. I’ve received dresses in poor condition, so well used, missing waist belts that should have come with them, or with broken fastenings or missing buttons. I have also had many dresses that weren’t returned on time so they had to replace them for me. Sometimes I’m able to select a replacement but they’ve also had to pick replacements themselves, and those have been awful. Overall, the concept is a good idea but they leave basically no turnaround time between rentals and people don’t return on time or return in poor condition.


What you mentioned is what I’ve seen in a few of the reviews. I’m a bit of a germophobe so the idea of stinky or dirty clothes freaks me out. 

Which is funny because the only shopping I like - other than jewelry shopping  - is hunting through vintage, preloved stores. My brain is not rational on this point. Lol! 


papertiger said:


> What about a department store/online store personal shopper? I have someone at Farfetch.
> 
> Don't know if I could deal with renting, seems like a good idea for a special occasion for an expensive gown to be worn once. I buy vintage but always dry clean first before wearing.


Personal shopper. Duh!   That’s a great idea. I didn’t know online stores offered the service. 
It would be wonderful to have someone truly know my style, shape and budget amd go “out there” and bring items back. I’m going to definitely look into this.  


papertiger said:


> Gucci Aviation blue-grey Bamboo Top handle.


Yummy


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> You have inspired me to start perusing ebay and tradesy for a vintage leather coach. I am obsessed with your burgundy bag! I used to have a navy crossbody and foolishly got rid of it. Live and learn! I may have to get your stamp of approval if I find a contender.


That's great! If you post on the Coach AT thread, not only can I authenticate but I can tell you if I think the leather is in good condition.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> The bag looks perfect on you! Congratulations on finding the bag of your dreams!


Thank you so much! 


papertiger said:


> That Picotin is very special.
> 
> I wanted an vibrato Trim but a) the price was cheeky and b) it had a quite visible stain on it (and for that money).


Thank you - it's a darling little bag. I saw a blue vibrato K on the bay recently…  it was also a ridiculous price but SO cute! 


papertiger said:


> It's so fabulous, and, from the last pic I can see you think so too


hahaaha! Thank you sweetie - I am very happy with it! 


catsinthebag said:


> Me too. Which is strange since I really like purple, just don’t have any bags in it. Someday, a raisin H bag will come along and solve that “problem!”


+1


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> I took the first step: I went to the Vans site. It turns out that... at least for the slip-ons... you can CUSTOMIZE them!
> 
> I'm having so much fun playing with different options. So far I've invented a slip-on that has black & white plaid on the top, black & white checks on the back, red trim, and white soles. Don't know if I'm going to go through with the purchase, but "building" it was a blast!


If you end up buying, then please post a pic of your custom Vans.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> As far as this months challenge went I did the 3 small bags two times each. I actually did couple other small bags too . How are you doing with the challenges?


1) Colour Challenge with my red and burgundy bags

Chanel Red Reissue 226 - 2x
Chanel Red WOC - 4x
Chanel Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
2) Fresh Focus February

Chanel Red WOC - 4x; I was supposed to do 4 different outfits with this bag and rotated between various winter coats and boots. It is still freezing cold here.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> When my kids were little, I really enjoyed having a mini-van. What was nice was that I could walk from the front of the car to the back without having to get out. I could change diapers on the bench seat, all while staying inside the car. With a SUV, there isn't room inside to do this, I don't think.


I also had mini-vans - they are perfect for families. 
I could take the kids, the dog, bikes, football gear, baseball gear, guitars and amps anywhere. And I loved being able to take all the seats out if I needed to haul around something big. 


franzibw said:


> I alsways tend to blue, grey and black bags, and I love blue bags the most, I think...
> 
> I would like to get the Céline belt bag or a Peekaboo, if money weren‘t a thing, and also the weight of an bag! If a bag is too heavy, that‘s a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> Here are my blue bags...
> 
> View attachment 4354266
> View attachment 4354267
> View attachment 4354268


Oh wow! What is the last blue bag - that's gorgeous! 


More bags said:


> Yesterday, I wore my red lambskin WOC.
> Today, I wore my burgundy Coco Handle.


Your Coco Handle is so fabulous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Any suggestions / requests for March Challenges?


----------



## More bags

franzibw said:


> I alsways tend to blue, grey and black bags, and I love blue bags the most, I think...
> 
> I would like to get the Céline belt bag or a Peekaboo, if money weren‘t a thing, and also the weight of an bag! If a bag is too heavy, that‘s a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> Here are my blue bags...
> 
> View attachment 4354266
> View attachment 4354267
> View attachment 4354268


Great blue bags!



Cookiefiend said:


> Your Coco Handle is so fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> What you mentioned is what I’ve seen in a few of the reviews. I’m a bit of a germophobe so the idea of stinky or dirty clothes freaks me out.
> 
> Which is funny because the only shopping I like - other than jewelry shopping  - is hunting through vintage, preloved stores. My brain is not rational on this point. Lol!
> 
> Personal shopper. Duh!   That’s a great idea. I didn’t know online stores offered the service.
> It would be wonderful to have someone truly know my style, shape and budget amd go “out there” and bring items back. I’m going to definitely look into this.
> Yummy



 +44 (0) 20 3510 0670 customer services. Ask for Fashion Concierge VIP for Women


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Any suggestions / requests for March Challenges?


I'm planning on carrying green and brown bags.


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> That's great! If you post on the Coach AT thread, not only can I authenticate but I can tell you if I think the leather is in good condition.


Thank you! I will definitely be doing that


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> What you mentioned is what I’ve seen in a few of the reviews. I’m a bit of a germophobe so the idea of stinky or dirty clothes freaks me out.
> 
> Which is funny because the only shopping I like - other than jewelry shopping  - is hunting through vintage, preloved stores. My brain is not rational on this point. Lol!
> 
> Personal shopper. Duh!   That’s a great idea. I didn’t know online stores offered the service.
> It would be wonderful to have someone truly know my style, shape and budget amd go “out there” and bring items back. I’m going to definitely look into this.
> Yummy


I’m the same way! I think vintage is fun and it’s older and you get what you are expecting. A beautiful, unique, probably harder to find in new condition, almost one of a kind piece since it may not be produced anymore. With RTR, I expect something newer and still looking great! I guess that’s not something they can help when renting out these dresses many, many times. Not worth it!

Also, I tried Trunk Club once and hated it. I’ve had friends try StitchFix and love it. My issue is that I’m pretty picky and really like buying designer things on sale. I don’t want to pay full price for a bunch of designer or even non-designer items that really aren’t my style. It could be something to try out if you aren’t obligated to purchase.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's a difficult question. It looks so pretty in colors and I already have black. If I wanted something to go with everything, I might pick a metallic.


Are there a lot of baseball hobos in metallic though? There's the ossidato rame one, the LE intrecciato ones, but I don't recall seeing many others?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


Looks wonderful as do you!


----------



## franzibw

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh wow! What is the last blue bag - that's gorgeous!



It‘s a Furla Club, size S, and I love it! I also have a red one, size M in a pebbled leather...


----------



## franzibw

More bags said:


> Great blue bags!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Any suggestions / requests for March Challenges?


How about wear all your bags of a certain style. Like backpacks or crossbody or bad weather bags or handheld only etc


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm planning on carrying green and brown bags.


I like this idea too.


----------



## dcooney4

franzibw said:


> It‘s a Furla Club, size S, and I love it! I also have a red one, size M in a pebbled leather...
> View attachment 4354427


Very pretty! I really like Furla bags. I like your blues as well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Looks wonderful as do you!



Thank you so much! < hugs >


----------



## More bags

franzibw said:


> It‘s a Furla Club, size S, and I love it! I also have a red one, size M in a pebbled leather...
> View attachment 4354427


This one is so pretty!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Are there a lot of baseball hobos in metallic though? There's the ossidato rame one, the LE intrecciato ones, but I don't recall seeing many others?


I don't know. After I answered you, I decided denim would be a great color too. I don't know if they made it or a similar color in the baseball hobo, but I liked it when I saw it in the loop.


----------



## christinemliu

papertiger said:


> Love that Coach Ace. Is it new, old or vintage? (I could write what I know about Coach on a postage stamp, sorry )


Hi! Thank you! It's not old or vintage, and @whateve and others are way better Coach experts than me and definitely should correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the first Coach Aces came out in 2015. There were a few iterations, I believe the last batch was just when the 1941 line came out, and then they retired the style. The glovetanned leather and style are awesome.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)


Wow!!  This really looks good on you!  I also bought a Mautto cotton strap in black to use for my Mulberry Leighton, but I have not used it because a Massaccesi black strap I ordered fit just perfectly.  So the Mautto is on reserve. 


christinemliu said:


> I loved our Toyota Rav4, especially for the generous trunk size for groceries, soccer gear, etc...we needed a minivan so we let it go, but I miss it!


My current car is a RAV4.  I got it in 2016 to replace a Toyotal Altis that really served me well for 8 years.  I upgraded then because I didn't want to wait until the car would have issues because of age.  I must say that that Altis did not give me headache at all!!  Now I love my RAV 4 too.  But it's a bit thirsty for gas, that I have learned not to step on the gas too much, lol!!



franzibw said:


> It‘s a Furla Club, size S, and I love it! I also have a red one, size M in a pebbled leather...
> View attachment 4354427


I used to have this gorgeous Furla medium in Sage green!  However, the color did not work for me.  I'm definitely attracted to olive green bags, but somehow the match with my wardrobe didn't feel right.


----------



## msd_bags

I was wearing my Mulberry small zipped Bays yesterday with a more feminine outfit. This photo is today with the same bag, and AMQ scarf.  Would have preferred pointy shoes or peep toe, but I wanted to wear my new pair of Tory Buch pumps. 



Don’t you have those days when items you want to wear don’t necessarily give the best look but you still choose them just because?


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> my very first Balenciaga - Street
> and my long sought after and waited H scarf - Fetes Venitiennes
> still wearing the same bag today, just with a different H scarf



That scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.



Such a pretty red!


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> you just want to reach out and pet this one as it looks so nice and soft.



It is. [emoji4] And I’m so happy I ask Marco. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I've not participated in the challenges since late last year because I've opted instead to track my usage when I am free to choose.  If after some time a bag does not get any use, then that tells me something about that bag.



Sounds good. I’m not in any challenge as well, but trying to track my usage, too, which is quite hard considering MM orders trickling in. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031



I like the way you style it.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> What a beautiful looking bag. Is it a convertible satchel / backpack?
> Whoa!  Gorgeous! If you ever do want to sell let me know. Seriously. This is a great example of when Coach was at their best.
> Good point on Oxblood. That would be one of my favorites if I had / could find one in a style I loved. It’s such a rich color. Congrats!!!!  Will you order a new strap or will the GP strap suffice?



 No. It’s a satchel. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> +44 (0) 20 3510 0670 customer services. Ask for Fashion Concierge VIP for Women


Thank you. I googled and couldn’t find a way to contact them. 


Rhl2987 said:


> I’m the same way! I think vintage is fun and it’s older and you get what you are expecting. A beautiful, unique, probably harder to find in new condition, almost one of a kind piece since it may not be produced anymore. With RTR, I expect something newer and still looking great! I guess that’s not something they can help when renting out these dresses many, many times. Not worth it!
> 
> Also, I tried Trunk Club once and hated it. I’ve had friends try StitchFix and love it. My issue is that I’m pretty picky and really like buying designer things on sale. I don’t want to pay full price for a bunch of designer or even non-designer items that really aren’t my style. It could be something to try out if you aren’t obligated to purchase.


I completely agree. Vintage / resale - I know what to expect. And I can fiercely clean anything I buy. But, if I am expecting new, it needs to be new. Not reworn 40 times and dry cleaned  and if I want it I still have to pay retail. 

Like you, I want things on sale - whether it’s a $30 t shirt for $15 or $1200 shoes for $600 or a $6000 bag for $4000. If I work with a personal shopper, they will have to understand that I’m not willing to pay retail for much of anything. There are exceptions. But they are few and far between.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Soooooo, I put my red Prada Double Zip Tote up for sale at a price that’s above market and I got a really good offer. 

But, now I don’t want to sell. 

This bag is so practical. The saffiano
leather is so no fuss. The 2 zip pockets plus open pockets are super practical. Argh!  I just haven’t been using it. Mainly because of the color. I’m super tempted to buy the same thing in navy or black. I know I’d wear it more then. 

Thoughts, comments, help? 

(I wish the Proenza Schoulers would sell.)


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I think my favorite color for bags would be dark neutrals, but I only have one dark green and one black at this point. They’re so easy for me to wear!
> 
> If I could buy any bag at this point I would probably get a Kelly 25 in croc in Gris Tourtourelle, or another pretty neutral, with gold hardware. In my dreams!!
> 
> In addition to all of the house stuff we have going on, I just found out that I need to get a new car because my 2007 Honda Pilot finally needs a lot of expensive repairs. It’s done so well for me! I’m looking at a Subaru Forester, as a responsible Mom car within a decent budget. Do others have non-luxury car recommendations? I want something that will last a longtime, is at least small SUV-sized, and not too fancy.



My family swear by Toyota and Volvo. But Toyota is easier and cheaper to fix . They have some new models released that looks like a small SUV. CHR, I think? [emoji848]


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Soooooo, I put my red Prada Double Zip Tote up for sale at a price that’s above market and I got a really good offer.
> 
> But, now I don’t want to sell.
> 
> This bag is so practical. The saffiano
> leather is so no fuss. The 2 zip pockets plus open pockets are super practical. Argh!  I just haven’t been using it. Mainly because of the color. I’m super tempted to buy the same thing in navy or black. I know I’d wear it more then.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, help?
> 
> (I wish the Proenza Schoulers would sell.)


There is a reason you listed it in the first place. I usually feel sad when I let something go, but I don't think I ever regret it in the long run.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Yes, this
> Fabulous, thorough answer, Elaine! I like the pics you shared, too! Proud to be your virtual sister in cashmere, MBMJ Natasha bags and love for red bags!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I do the same thing — always a t-shirt under the cashmere sweater. I’m coastal as well, although the opposite coast from you! I love that last pic — *makes me want to go out and get a comfy orange sweater*!


Isn't that funny? It tempted me, too... and I look TERRIBLE in orange! 
But I have a bunch of cashmere v-neck pullovers in that exact style, just in other colors. My favorite is a lavender one, which is a perfect match with my Hermès _Le Jardin de la Maharani_ scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I think my issue is I was seeing / trying to wear preppy crewneck sweaters which don’t fit my style and don’t have a layer to keep me from potential itching. I could definitely see #2 & 3 for work. Thanks for the inspiration. I looooove my cashmere wrap and take it everywhere. I’ve wanted to figure out how to wear the sweaters.


Right, crewneck sweaters wouldn't fit at all with your style. 
They don't work for me, either... all my pullovers are v-neck, which is a more flattering style for me. Even my cardigans are a v-line style, as opposed to a round-neck. I've read that this is a better look for petite women, because it elongates, but I've always just preferred the look without knowing why.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I was in my red lamb Chanel today. I looooove her! What did you wear today?


I wore my black Mulberry Blenheim, because it's going to rain all week and this bag is indestructible!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Today I carried a burgundy vintage Coach that has the softest thickest cowhide leather ever, with nickel hardware. I thought I might want to sell it, but after carrying it, it is staying in my closet.


It's a gorgeous bag... glad to hear you're keeping it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


Miss Kelly looks wonderful, and so do you! I just love that a Kelly is perfect with either a dressy outfit or a casual one. It's exactly the right size for you, too. Is it a 32?

Oh, and if you hadn't said, I would have assumed that the strap was the one that came with the bag. So why are you NOT using the Kelly strap? Is it still having a spa treatment?

ETA: Oh. It's didn't come with a strap. Duh.


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> Great idea to use your Gucci strap...looks terrific!
> Every time I see a black Kelly box leather bag I think of "A Perfect Murder" ..Gwyneth Paltrow carried one throughout the movie. A classic!


I just went dashing off to see if I could find it on Amazon Prime streaming... no luck.  

Too bad, because The Hubster said "She carries a Kelly bag? That's an *excellent* reason to watch a movie!" 

Of course there's always the movie "Blue Jasmine," where Cate Blanchett marches determinedly (and then insanely) around with a Birkin...


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> What about a department store/online store personal shopper? I have someone at Farfetch.
> 
> Don't know if I could deal with renting, seems like a good idea for a special occasion for an expensive gown to be worn once. *I buy vintage but always dry clean first before wearing*.


That's exactly what I do. Dry-clean, or wash by hand if appropriate. 
I've found three good things in the past week, so I'm very pleased. One, just today, is an Armani skirt. Not vintage, but easily 20 years old. What do I care? I like the color, the length is right, it's in fabulous condition, and I think I can take in the waistline myself rather than paying for alterations. Color me happy!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> If you end up buying, then please post a pic of your custom Vans.


I kept the page open on my browser for several days, but ultimately decided that Vans were just a more casual look than I wanted right now. They're very cute, but I'm going in the other direction... I'm working on dressing myself up a bit more. Jewelry every day, even if I'm wearing jeans, and so on. I'm sure Vans could be made to work with a dressier look, but I'm not enough of a Fashionista to know how to do it!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Soooooo, I put my red Prada Double Zip Tote up for sale at a price that’s above market and I got a really good offer.
> 
> But, now I don’t want to sell.
> 
> This bag is so practical. The saffiano
> leather is so no fuss. The 2 zip pockets plus open pockets are super practical. Argh!  I just haven’t been using it. Mainly because of the color. I’m super tempted to buy the same thing in navy or black. I know I’d wear it more then.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, help?
> 
> (I wish the Proenza Schoulers would sell.)


Hmm. I’ve semi-regretted some of my bag sales but, at the end of the day, I didn’t really love them if I put them up for sale and it’s not like I absolutely need any of my bags. I think you should try to recognize where the hesitation is coming from. Could an option be to let the red one go and find one you’d use in the darker color? That would be an excellent end result for you.


----------



## ksuromax

vink said:


> That scarf is gorgeous!


thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> 1) Colour Challenge with my red and burgundy bags
> 
> Chanel Red Reissue 226 - 2x
> Chanel Red WOC - 4x
> Chanel Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> 2) Fresh Focus February
> 
> Chanel Red WOC - 4x; I was supposed to do 4 different outfits with this bag and rotated between various winter coats and boots. It is still freezing cold here.



You have such a fantastic collection of red bags.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> You have such a fantastic collection of red bags.


Thank you so much catsinthebag! 

I was also reflecting earlier today that you have a gorgeous set of blue bags, from your blue bag showcase and your post about your favourite bag colours being dark blue and cognac. 
Your dark blue Reissue pics made me think hmmm, I could use a dark blue Reissue in my wardrobe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Right, crewneck sweaters wouldn't fit at all with your style.
> They don't work for me, either... all my pullovers are v-neck, which is a more flattering style for me. Even my cardigans are a v-line style, as opposed to a round-neck. I've read that this is a better look for petite women, because it elongates, but I've always just preferred the look without knowing why.


I’m not petitie. I’m slim but 5’8” and crew neck still doesn’t work for me. I feel strangled. Lol!


ElainePG said:


> I kept the page open on my browser for several days, but ultimately decided that Vans were just a more casual look than I wanted right now. They're very cute, but I'm going in the other direction... I'm working on dressing myself up a bit more. Jewelry every day, even if I'm wearing jeans, and so on. I'm sure Vans could be made to work with a dressier look, but I'm not enough of a Fashionista to know how to do it!


Vans are too casual for me as well. But, if you look there are cute athletic flats out there. They aren’t abundant but they are here and there. I tend to like those that are more fem with bling.


Rhl2987 said:


> Hmm. I’ve semi-regretted some of my bag sales but, at the end of the day, I didn’t really love them if I put them up for sale and it’s not like I absolutely need any of my bags. I think you should try to recognize where the hesitation is coming from. Could an option be to let the red one go and find one you’d use in the darker color? That would be an excellent end result for you.


Sigh. I put this up for sale because I don’t wear it. I really would like this bag in navy or black. So, I’m thinking I should sell. I could definitely find a better red / ghw combo if I feel I just _have_ to have it.

Meanwhile I’m frustrated the Proenza Achoulers aren’t selling. They are great quality bags. It feels like Celine all over again.

It’s cute for people to post “buy what you love and don’t care about resale”. Fairies, moonbeams and unicorns all agree. But when I come to the end of the road with a bag, I want to get something out of it’s sale. So, no. I’m not ever again buying a bag from a brand that doesn’t have some reliable / reasonable resale. Celine, Proenza Schouler, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana, etc.   They’re dead to me.  I wouldn’t buy a mansion in a trailer park. I wouldn’t buy a purple Lexus with leopard print seats.  They are bad investments. So, why would I ever again spend 4 figures on a bag that’s worth pennies in the blink of an eye?


----------



## essiedub

I am so excited to head off to the Dior exhibit at the Denver Art Museum!  This YSL Majorelle is my favorite airline “personal item” and inside is the obligatory clear toiletry bag, tour book, and of course, my mini Lady Dior, which I will take to the show   Short trip..back by the weekend. Aside from visiting a few museums, the Capitol building with its 24k gold rotunda, and the US mint, we’ll be patronizing Denver’s cool brewery/pub scene so I’m wearing nothing glamorous..and it’s cold (30 degrees)  DH will have a single carryon which will include my 2 outfits. We are traveling light!


P.S.  I have become fascinated by Zuni needlepoint jewelry and hope to score something there. Here’s a piece posted by TPF member *claiejune* in the native american jewelry thread..isn’t that bracelet spectacular?   the ring also..


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I just went dashing off to see if I could find it on Amazon Prime streaming... no luck.
> 
> Too bad, because The Hubster said "She carries a Kelly bag? That's an *excellent* reason to watch a movie!"
> 
> Of course there's always the movie "Blue Jasmine," where Cate Blanchett marches determinedly (and then insanely) around with a Birkin...


Every time we watch a movie and they show a woman with a handbag, DH asks me what designer it is! I know he is partly teasing me but it also shows he is interested in my hobby.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not petitie. I’m slim but 5’8” and crew neck still doesn’t work for me. I feel strangled. Lol!
> Vans are too casual for me as well. But, if you look there are cute athletic flats out there. They aren’t abundant but they are here and there. I tend to like those that are more fem with bling.
> Sigh. I put this up for sale because I don’t wear it. I really would like this bag in navy or black. So, I’m thinking I should sell. I could definitely find a better red / ghw combo if I feel I just _have_ to have it.
> 
> Meanwhile I’m frustrated the Proenza Achoulers aren’t selling. They are great quality bags. It feels like Celine all over again.
> 
> It’s cute for people to post “buy what you love and don’t care about resale”. Fairies, moonbeams and unicorns all agree. But when I come to the end of the road with a bag, I want to get something out of it’s sale. So, no. I’m not ever again buying a bag from a brand that doesn’t have some reliable / reasonable resale. Celine, Proenza Schouler, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana, etc.   They’re dead to me.  I wouldn’t buy a mansion in a trailer park. I wouldn’t buy a purple Lexus with leopard print seats.  They are bad investments. So, why would I ever again spend 4 figures on a bag that’s worth pennies in the blink of an eye?



Well, I buy what I like and use them because I like it. I count the “service” it gives me during the time we’re “together” as the way of it paying me back. So, maybe I’m one of those cute ones. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But people can be different. [emoji4]

I rarely sell my bags. I buy them with the intention of using them for life, although the amount I buy may last me even beyond my third lifetime. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I mostly give or gift them away after the love has gone. So maybe I’m already familiar with the concept. But bags are never an investment. (The fact that second hand market here is almost non-existence also helps) You’re already lucky if you get something out of your “used” stuff. 

Regarding your red Prada, you already put it up for sale and think about the color you want for your next purchase. Suck it up. Sell it and move on. You already got a good offer on hand so that should make it easier.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Soooooo, I put my red Prada Double Zip Tote up for sale at a price that’s above market and I got a really good offer.
> 
> But, now I don’t want to sell.
> 
> This bag is so practical. The saffiano
> leather is so no fuss. The 2 zip pockets plus open pockets are super practical. Argh!  I just haven’t been using it. Mainly because of the color. I’m super tempted to buy the same thing in navy or black. I know I’d wear it more then.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, help?
> 
> (I wish the Proenza Schoulers would sell.)


Sell!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not petitie. I’m slim but 5’8” and crew neck still doesn’t work for me. I feel strangled. Lol!
> Vans are too casual for me as well. But, if you look there are cute athletic flats out there. They aren’t abundant but they are here and there. I tend to like those that are more fem with bling.
> Sigh. I put this up for sale because I don’t wear it. I really would like this bag in navy or black. So, I’m thinking I should sell. I could definitely find a better red / ghw combo if I feel I just _have_ to have it.
> 
> Meanwhile I’m frustrated the Proenza Achoulers aren’t selling. They are great quality bags. It feels like Celine all over again.
> 
> It’s cute for people to post “buy what you love and don’t care about resale”. Fairies, moonbeams and unicorns all agree. But when I come to the end of the road with a bag, I want to get something out of it’s sale. So, no. I’m not ever again buying a bag from a brand that doesn’t have some reliable / reasonable resale. Celine, Proenza Schouler, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana, etc.   They’re dead to me.  I wouldn’t buy a mansion in a trailer park. I wouldn’t buy a purple Lexus with leopard print seats.  They are bad investments. So, why would I ever again spend 4 figures on a bag that’s worth pennies in the blink of an eye?


Yup. This is totally me. Even certain bags from designers who do sell more easily don’t have nearly as good resale value. It makes me hesitant! Especially now that I’ve rehomed a good number of bags finding what I truly think I can love for years. I hope you can find good homes for them soon! Even my Kelly cut, which is brand new and hard to get in store, is not selling (at a very low price, might I add). I feel your pain.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Every time we watch a movie and they show a woman with a handbag, DH asks me what designer it is! I know he is partly teasing me but it also shows he is interested in my hobby.


That’s adorable and very nice of him! My husband just told me he hopes I didn’t get a Van Cleef bracelet because he thinks they’re not attractive. Surprise, surprise!!  He’s not into bags or some of my jewelry but he will sometimes agree that certain things are nice like my dark green Birkin 25. And he liked the dark blue Birkin 35 I used to have. It was just too big for me though.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Soooooo, I put my red Prada Double Zip Tote up for sale at a price that’s above market and I got a really good offer.
> 
> But, now I don’t want to sell.
> 
> This bag is so practical. The saffiano
> leather is so no fuss. The 2 zip pockets plus open pockets are super practical. Argh!  I just haven’t been using it. Mainly because of the color. I’m super tempted to buy the same thing in navy or black. I know I’d wear it more then.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, help?
> 
> (I wish the Proenza Schoulers would sell.)



That's a huge dilemma. I think red has a better resale value across the board. Can you sell this one then get a better deal on a black/navy at resale? Then it'll be like having the 'same' bag that you'll wear more and some spare cash.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I kept the page open on my browser for several days, but ultimately decided that Vans were just a more casual look than I wanted right now. They're very cute, but I'm going in the other direction... I'm working on dressing myself up a bit more. Jewelry every day, even if I'm wearing jeans, and so on. I'm sure Vans could be made to work with a dressier look, but I'm not enough of a Fashionista to know how to do it!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4354928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to head off to the Dior exhibit at the Denver Art Museum!  This YSL Majorelle is my favorite airline “personal item” and inside is the obligatory clear toiletry bag, tour book, and of course, my mini Lady Dior, which I will take to the show   Short trip..back by the weekend. Aside from visiting a few museums, the Capitol building with its 24k gold rotunda, and the US mint, we’ll be patronizing Denver’s cool brewery/pub scene so I’m wearing nothing glamorous..and it’s cold (30 degrees)  DH will have a single carryon which will include my 2 outfits. We are traveling light!
> 
> 
> P.S.  I have become fascinated by Zuni needlepoint jewelry and hope to score something there. Here’s a piece posted by TPF member *claiejune* in the native american jewelry thread..isn’t that bracelet spectacular?   the ring also..
> 
> View attachment 4354935



We are Majorelle sisters (mine is Ivory). Love it. 

Such gorgeous jewellery


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Soooooo, I put my red Prada Double Zip Tote up for sale at a price that’s above market and I got a really good offer.
> 
> But, now I don’t want to sell.
> 
> This bag is so practical. The saffiano
> leather is so no fuss. The 2 zip pockets plus open pockets are super practical. Argh!  I just haven’t been using it. Mainly because of the color. I’m super tempted to buy the same thing in navy or black. I know I’d wear it more then.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, help?
> 
> (I wish the Proenza Schoulers would sell.)


Sell, and get the $$ 
don't tempt the fate, it might be too late tomorrow


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> Well, I buy what I like and use them because I like it. I count the “service” it gives me during the time we’re “together” as the way of it paying me back. So, maybe I’m one of those cute ones. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But people can be different. [emoji4]
> 
> I rarely sell my bags. I buy them with the intention of using them for life, although the amount I buy may last me even beyond my third lifetime. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I mostly give or gift them away after the love has gone. So maybe I’m already familiar with the concept. But bags are never an investment. (The fact that second hand market here is almost non-existence also helps) You’re already lucky if you get something out of your “used” stuff.
> 
> Regarding your red Prada, you already put it up for sale and think about the color you want for your next purchase. Suck it up. Sell it and move on. You already got a good offer on hand so that should make it easier.


If you are a person who keeps bags for life (or even a number of years til they are well worn) then resale doesn’t matter. But, that isn’t the reality for a good portion of people or we wouldn’t have the huge handbag resale market that exists today. So, it grates on my nerves when I see advice to bag newbies that isn’t balanced. Bags aren’t an investment. But, unlike many other items in our wardrobe they can have good residual value after use. 

On the other hand, I do, agree, that wear and depreciation have to be considered when selling. I get just as frustrated when people buy a bag for x and want all their money out of it even if it’s unworn. Just owning the bag for a time lowers the value. People have to be reasonable about what they can get for a pre owned and used bag. 

In any case, this isn’t a military deployment so, I don’t have grit my teeth or “suck it up”. I can simply keep the bag and wear it or wait for my desired sale price. Selling doesn’t ever have to be a pain. I’ll consider the offer for a few hours this morning and then decide what will make me happy. 


papertiger said:


> That's a huge dilemma. I think red has a better resale value across the board. Can you sell this one then get a better deal on a black/navy at resale? Then it'll be like having the 'same' bag that you'll wear more and some spare cash.


I took a quick peek last night at blue versions. I’d definitely want the navy vs either the indigo or mid range blue. I think I can find one at almost exactly what I’d get from this sale. 

The one thing humming in the back of my mind is that I want a navy bag that is super functional. It doesn’t have to be the Prada. I just don’t have an alternative in mind. So, it may be a good to look around.  

What is everyone’s most practical, user friendly, don’t have to baby it, structured bag?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m very behind on this thread. 

I’ve skimmed a few posts, so apologies for my hit-and-post approach to trying to keep up with all of you! 

@catsinthebag your new bag looks super on you! Congratulations 

@More bags I’m loving all your bag & pen pictures. Keep rotating! Today I’m carrying a full set of Montblanc classic meisterstucks (FP, BP, Pencil) in a MB laptop case with a MB business card case.  Imagine how satisfied my matchy matchy soul feels 

@Sparkletastic I completely disagree  Let me write you a moonbeam ode.

Handbags are consumption goods not investment goods. I pay in line with the welfare (utility + satisfaction) I will derive from a purchase. I never think about resale value. If the thought of resale value were to distort my buying decision (prevent me buying what I want for a handbag, which is a discretionary purchase, for a mere receptacle to carry convenient stuff!), then that’s not okay with me. That doesn’t make me unicorns + fairies because it’s a rational decision according to the value I derive from a consumption good. However, your welfare function could be utility + satisfaction + terminal value, and that’s fine too. We’re both behaving rationally in line with our welfare functions. 

Equally, I have what I consider to be lovely everythings. Allow me some dramatic licence, but I feel rich and happy with what I have. I feel like I have rivers of perfume, mountains of shoes, mines of jewellery, enough pens to write around several diameters of the globe, the best tech gadgets, fun home interiors etc. I don’t buy anything with resale value in mind. Also, so many of my things have been gifted to me with love. I’m sure people have much more and much nicer things than me, but I buy what I want I can comfortably afford while investing for the future properly. Resale value doesn’t enter into the equation on any of my consumption goods. Investments are land, property, and funds. A diversified portfolio.

@essiedub you have beautiful hands, and jewellery and I love how excited you sound! 

@whateve that’s very sweet of your DH

Right, I’m at the airport. Off for a conference and then a long weekend with Mr Dawn 



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m not petitie. I’m slim but 5’8” and crew neck still doesn’t work for me. I feel strangled. Lol!
> Vans are too casual for me as well. But, if you look there are cute athletic flats out there. They aren’t abundant but they are here and there. I tend to like those that are more fem with bling.
> Sigh. I put this up for sale because I don’t wear it. I really would like this bag in navy or black. So, I’m thinking I should sell. I could definitely find a better red / ghw combo if I feel I just _have_ to have it.
> 
> Meanwhile I’m frustrated the Proenza Achoulers aren’t selling. They are great quality bags. It feels like Celine all over again.
> 
> It’s cute for people to post “buy what you love and don’t care about resale”. Fairies, moonbeams and unicorns all agree. But when I come to the end of the road with a bag, I want to get something out of it’s sale. So, no. I’m not ever again buying a bag from a brand that doesn’t have some reliable / reasonable resale. Celine, Proenza Schouler, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana, etc.   They’re dead to me.  I wouldn’t buy a mansion in a trailer park. I wouldn’t buy a purple Lexus with leopard print seats.  They are bad investments. So, why would I ever again spend 4 figures on a bag that’s worth pennies in the blink of an eye?





essiedub said:


> View attachment 4354928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to head off to the Dior exhibit at the Denver Art Museum!  This YSL Majorelle is my favorite airline “personal item” and inside is the obligatory clear toiletry bag, tour book, and of course, my mini Lady Dior, which I will take to the show   Short trip..back by the weekend. Aside from visiting a few museums, the Capitol building with its 24k gold rotunda, and the US mint, we’ll be patronizing Denver’s cool brewery/pub scene so I’m wearing nothing glamorous..and it’s cold (30 degrees)  DH will have a single carryon which will include my 2 outfits. We are traveling light!
> 
> 
> P.S.  I have become fascinated by Zuni needlepoint jewelry and hope to score something there. Here’s a piece posted by TPF member *claiejune* in the native american jewelry thread..isn’t that bracelet spectacular?   the ring also..
> 
> View attachment 4354935





whateve said:


> Every time we watch a movie and they show a woman with a handbag, DH asks me what designer it is! I know he is partly teasing me but it also shows he is interested in my hobby.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> If you are a person who keeps bags for life (or even a number of years til they are well worn) then resale doesn’t matter. But, that isn’t the reality for a good portion of people or we wouldn’t have the huge handbag resale market that exists today. So, it grates on my nerves when I see advice to bag newbies that isn’t balanced. Bags aren’t an investment. But, unlike many other items in our wardrobe they can have good residual value after use.
> 
> On the other hand, I do, agree, that wear and depreciation have to be considered when selling. I get just as frustrated when people buy a bag for x and want all their money out of it even if it’s unworn. Just owning the bag for a time lowers the value. People have to be reasonable about what they can get for a pre owned and used bag.
> 
> In any case, this isn’t a military deployment so, I don’t have grit my teeth or “suck it up”. I can simply keep the bag and wear it or wait for my desired sale price. Selling doesn’t ever have to be a pain. I’ll consider the offer for a few hours this morning and then decide what will make me happy.
> I took a quick peek last night at blue versions. I’d definitely want the navy vs either the indigo or mid range blue. I think I can find one at almost exactly what I’d get from this sale.
> 
> The one thing humming in the back of my mind is that I want a navy bag that is super functional. It doesn’t have to be the Prada. I just don’t have an alternative in mind. So, it may be a good to look around.
> 
> What is everyone’s most practical, user friendly, don’t have to baby it, structured bag?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] If you’re thinking this hard, really... are you sure you want to let it go? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You can’t even stand the idea of just cutting it in one stint and grab the money and go out to buy a new bag that “make more sense in your head”. 

It’s ok to keep some stuff just because you don’t like the idea or not yet ready to part with it. 

Think about it. [emoji4] 


And I don’t like structured bags that much except Chanel flaps. So, no recommendation from me. [emoji16] But for the similar style, I like Diorissimo. It’s now discontinued and available at outlet and resale site for a fraction of the original price. That could be a good deal for you. But it’s not really structured.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Miss Kelly looks wonderful, and so do you! I just love that a Kelly is perfect with either a dressy outfit or a casual one. It's exactly the right size for you, too. Is it a 32?
> 
> Oh, and if you hadn't said, I would have assumed that the strap was the one that came with the bag. So why are you NOT using the Kelly strap? Is it still having a spa treatment?
> 
> ETA: Oh. It's didn't come with a strap. Duh.


Thank you!
It is a 32, which is just the right size for all my stuff!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I just went dashing off to see if I could find it on Amazon Prime streaming... no luck.
> 
> Too bad, because The Hubster said "She carries a Kelly bag? That's an *excellent* reason to watch a movie!"
> 
> Of course there's always the movie "Blue Jasmine," where Cate Blanchett marches determinedly (and then insanely) around with a Birkin...


God bless your DH - it *is* an excellent reason! 
I saw "What Men Want" over the weekend and Taraji's character hauls around a big etoupe B around for much of the movie - very pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Sell!


+1
Sell it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m very behind on this thread.
> 
> I’ve skimmed a few posts, so apologies for my hit-and-post approach to trying to keep up with all of you!
> 
> @catsinthebag your new bag looks super on you! Congratulations
> 
> @More bags I’m loving all your bag & pen pictures. Keep rotating! Today I’m carrying a full set of Montblanc classic meisterstucks (FP, BP, Pencil) in a MB laptop case with a MB business card case.  Imagine how satisfied my matchy matchy soul feels
> 
> @Sparkletastic I completely disagree  Let me write you a moonbeam ode.
> 
> Handbags are consumption goods not investment goods. I pay in line with the welfare (utility + satisfaction) I will derive from a purchase. I never think about resale value. If the thought of resale value were to distort my buying decision (prevent me buying what I want for a handbag, which is a discretionary purchase, for a mere receptacle to carry convenient stuff!), then that’s not okay with me. That doesn’t make me unicorns + fairies because it’s a rational decision according to the value I derive from a consumption good. However, your welfare function could be utility + satisfaction + terminal value, and that’s fine too. We’re both behaving rationally in line with our welfare functions.
> 
> Equally, I have what I consider to be lovely everythings. Allow me some dramatic licence, but I feel rich and happy with what I have. I feel like I have rivers of perfume, mountains of shoes, mines of jewellery, enough pens to write around several diameters of the globe, the best tech gadgets, fun home interiors etc. I don’t buy anything with resale value in mind. Also, so many of my things have been gifted to me with love. I’m sure people have much more and much nicer things than me, but I buy what I want I can comfortably afford while investing for the future properly. Resale value doesn’t enter into the equation on any of my consumption goods. Investments are land, property, and funds. A diversified portfolio.
> 
> @essiedub you have beautiful hands, and jewellery and I love how excited you sound!
> 
> @whateve that’s very sweet of your DH
> 
> Right, I’m at the airport. Off for a conference and then a long weekend with Mr Dawn


I think you are misreading my comment and taking it a wee bit too seriously. LOL! Of course a bag isn’t an “investment”. And, I’m not calling anyone an irrational unicorn or fairy. Those be jokes, sis 

I am speaking for my approach. In part I was saying I don’t like it when newbies ask about resale value and people dismissively say just buy what you like. It doesn’t answer their question and poo poo’s their desire to understand residual value.  Just like when someone asks for recommendations under $1000 and people suggest Chanel or Fendi and tell them to stretch a bit. Again, the response isn’t sensitive to what the OP is asking.

But, getting to me. I love change and variety. So, while I don’t want to be an active flipper, I will sell a bag when it no longer serves me. I don’t want a mountain or river of anything - except maybe diamonds  - because I hate having extra stuff around me that I’m not actively enjoying. I like having exactly what I want and no more / no less. So, we differ greatly in what makes us happy. Which is good. Same is boring.

And, while I enjoy luxury in certain categories (bags, jewelry, home, vacations) I will pinch a penny til it screeches in agony in every other category because I love being frugal. I’m just bent that way.  Saving money makes me giddy. It doesn’t matter that I have enough money where I “can” throw the bag away and not be impacted by the value. (Clutching my pearls at the thought!)  I see no reason to waste 10 cents or $10,000... even on my beloved luxury items. I’m not going to overspend on toilet paper or a fur coat.  

But, my fundamental point is I have never had a moment where I had to choose resale value over beauty, quality and function. Not one. I’ve made a couple of “bad” purchases (like literally two) from a resale standpoint. But, even this Prada will go for a little more than market and net me just a few hundred dollars less than I paid for it. And, that’s after I’ve gotten quite a bit of use out of it.   So, I come here to whine melodramatically about bags because it’s my safe haven. But, in reality, if I sell it, I’ll have made out like a bandit.

For me it’s just a false construct to think a choice must be made. That to follow my heart, I must get a bag that is hard to sell / worthless a few years later. I’m just clear that going forward with my bags, I want the ultimate - beauty, function, quality _and_ resale value.  I want it all!


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] If you’re thinking this hard, really... are you sure you want to let it go? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You can’t even stand the idea of just cutting it in one stint and grab the money and go out to buy a new bag that “make more sense in your head”.
> 
> It’s ok to keep some stuff just because you don’t like the idea or not yet ready to part with it.
> 
> Think about it. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> And I don’t like structured bags that much except Chanel flaps. So, no recommendation from me. [emoji16] But for the similar style, I like Diorissimo. It’s now discontinued and available at outlet and resale site for a fraction of the original price. That could be a good deal for you. But it’s not really structured.


My point kinda was that I’m not sure if I want to let it go. Lol!

But, it’s time. The color isn’t serving me well for the function.

Yea, Chanel flaps are great but aren’t carefree bags at all. And they aren’t nearly as functional as the DZT.  I’m not a fan of the Dorissimo. They seem to lose a bit of structure over time.

I’m thinking about a mulberry DZT like @ElainePG has but that would be a true preloved hunt. I don’t think there are a lot floating around. Or perhaps another Prada DZT in another color because the saffiano is so carefree? I probably also need to take a look at what LV has in Epi. Although I think I heard the piping cracks? Or did I imagine that????? I’m really not familiar with the leather other than it’s similar to saffiano in not being a fussy material.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> If you are a person who keeps bags for life (or even a number of years til they are well worn) then resale doesn’t matter. But, that isn’t the reality for a good portion of people or we wouldn’t have the huge handbag resale market that exists today. So, it grates on my nerves when I see advice to bag newbies that isn’t balanced. Bags aren’t an investment. But, unlike many other items in our wardrobe they can have good residual value after use.
> 
> On the other hand, I do, agree, that wear and depreciation have to be considered when selling. I get just as frustrated when people buy a bag for x and want all their money out of it even if it’s unworn. Just owning the bag for a time lowers the value. People have to be reasonable about what they can get for a pre owned and used bag.
> 
> In any case, this isn’t a military deployment so, I don’t have grit my teeth or “suck it up”. I can simply keep the bag and wear it or wait for my desired sale price. Selling doesn’t ever have to be a pain. I’ll consider the offer for a few hours this morning and then decide what will make me happy.
> I took a quick peek last night at blue versions. I’d definitely want the navy vs either the indigo or mid range blue. I think I can find one at almost exactly what I’d get from this sale.
> 
> The one thing humming in the back of my mind is that I want a navy bag that is super functional. It doesn’t have to be the Prada. I just don’t have an alternative in mind. So, it may be a good to look around.
> 
> What is everyone’s most practical, user friendly, don’t have to baby it, structured bag?



Most practical, user friendly, no baby-ing bag is prob my hermes Gold Porc Bolide 35.


Sparkletastic said:


> If you are a person who keeps bags for life (or even a number of years til they are well worn) then resale doesn’t matter. But, that isn’t the reality for a good portion of people or we wouldn’t have the huge handbag resale market that exists today. So, it grates on my nerves when I see advice to bag newbies that isn’t balanced. Bags aren’t an investment. But, unlike many other items in our wardrobe they can have good residual value after use.
> 
> On the other hand, I do, agree, that wear and depreciation have to be considered when selling. I get just as frustrated when people buy a bag for x and want all their money out of it even if it’s unworn. Just owning the bag for a time lowers the value. People have to be reasonable about what they can get for a pre owned and used bag.
> 
> In any case, this isn’t a military deployment so, I don’t have grit my teeth or “suck it up”. I can simply keep the bag and wear it or wait for my desired sale price. Selling doesn’t ever have to be a pain. I’ll consider the offer for a few hours this morning and then decide what will make me happy.
> I took a quick peek last night at blue versions. I’d definitely want the navy vs either the indigo or mid range blue. I think I can find one at almost exactly what I’d get from this sale.
> 
> The one thing humming in the back of my mind is that I want a navy bag that is super functional. It doesn’t have to be the Prada. I just don’t have an alternative in mind. So, it may be a good to look around.
> 
> What is everyone’s most practical, user friendly, don’t have to baby it, structured bag?



I think the advice given to newbies is balanced literally against perceived 'evidence' from the media (and social media) already out there that bags can be a investment (likes stocks ad shares).  It makes great headlines but just like you and me, people who want pre-owned usually want excellent-mint condition and that often means people's 'mistakes' just stored. As you've noticed the market is saturated. I think newbies need bags they can use and not become too precious about them even if buying preloved.

I am a slight hypocrite on this issue because I hate to see Hermes Kelly owners (to my mind) abusing their bags by carrying them open and ruining the handles/flap. Those people I'd advise not to buy a K as they clearly are longing for a completely different bag.

Generally, newer collectors are also younger and (not all) but many should be thinking about colours/styles/brands they like and will _use_ rather than saving up (or going into debt) for a Chanel CF or H Kelly etc. There are very few pre-loved versions of these bags that can be bought then sold yielding profit, breaking even or even recouping half, whether from concession stores or even privately. I'd rather carry on advising people to buy what they'll really love, use and expresses their individuality whether the brand be niche, contemporary or premium because that's what I collect, use and make me happy.

You are different because you more advanced on the 'bag ladder' have a variety of bags and can wait it out, pounce to buy and if it's not working sell when the time is right. You know your style so well, along with a range of uses needed, I think one only get to that stage after experience.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Most practical, user friendly, no baby-ing bag is prob my hermes Gold Porc Bolide 35.
> 
> 
> I think the advice given to newbies is balanced literally against perceived 'evidence' from the media (and social media) already out there that bags can be a investment (likes stocks ad shares).  It makes great headlines but just like you and me, people who want pre-owned usually want excellent-mint condition and that often means people's 'mistakes' just stored. As you've noticed the market is saturated. I think newbies need bags they can use and not become too precious about them even if buying preloved.
> 
> I am a slight hypocrite on this issue because I hate to see Hermes Kelly owners (to my mind) abusing their bags by carrying them open and ruining the handles/flap. Those people I'd advise not to buy a K as they clearly are longing for a completely different bag.
> 
> Generally, newer collectors are also younger and (not all) but may should be thinking about colours/styles/brads they like and will _use_ rather than saving up (or going into debt) for a Chanel CF or H Kelly etc. There are very few pre-loved versions of these bags that can be bought then sold yielding profit, breaking even or even recouping half, whether from concession stores or even privately. I'd rather carry on advising people to buy what they'll really love, use and expresses their individuality whether the brand be niche, contemporary or premium because that's what I collect, use and make me happy.
> 
> You are different because you more advanced on the 'bag ladder' have a variety of bags and can wait it out, pounce to buy and if it's not working sell when the time is right. You know your style so well, along with a range of uses needed, I think one only get to that stage after experience.


Very good points about people actually thinking bags are speculative investments. And, that ALL of us should buy bags we’ll really enjoy using. I just would like advice to be balanced. If someone is asking about resale, they are more likely to be a future seller than one who holds and collects.

And, to your point about preloved. I totally agree. I’m buying fewer pl bags than I did in the past because I really don’t want to deal with dings, scratches, authentications, etc. I’m just tired of bag hassle. But, when I do buy preloved, the bag *has* to come with all the extras like the box, card, whatever because resale buyers want them. My Prada is in mint condition with everything extra down to the little mini booklet which is why it won’t sit on the market long.

However, I don’t care about the extras so it’s a little frustrating. I saw at a green C flap at a good price. I would only buy this model preloved and well discounted because it would be a special use bag for me (alumni sorority events). But, I’m passing because it doesn’t have the cards or dust bag. And, that’s the min for an easy C sell.

I do wonder if the preloved bag market is getting over saturated? No facts. But, overall I see prices of bags a bit lower than I’ve seen in the past.

I assume the Bolide is no worry because of the leather?

In an eating my words moment, I am finding my new C tote super functional and I’m having a hard time not wearing it. I’ve literally had to tell myself no a couple of times.   Anyway, I’ve said repeatedly I’m not a tote girl but, sheesh this bag is easy to use. Perhaps I should be looking at a small tote for this next purchase. After all, that _is_ what the Prada DZT is supposed to be though it carries more as a shoulder bag.

I wish LV canvas bags came in a black option. (I know the men’s do but there aren’t a lot of different models.) That could tempt me right now.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> My point kinda was that I’m not sure if I want to let it go. Lol!
> 
> But, it’s time. The color isn’t serving me well for the function.
> 
> Yea, Chanel flaps are great but aren’t carefree bags at all. And they aren’t nearly as functional as the DZT.  I’m not a fan of the Dorissimo. They seem to lose a bit of structure over time.
> 
> I’m thinking about a mulberry DZT like @ElainePG has but that would be a true preloved hunt. I don’t think there are a lot floating around. Or perhaps another Prada DZT in another color because the saffiano is so carefree? I probably also need to take a look at what LV has in Epi. Although I think I heard the piping cracks? Or did I imagine that????? I’m really not familiar with the leather other than it’s similar to saffiano in not being a fussy material.



I don’t think you’re ready to let it go, otherwise, you wouldn’t think twice. No matter what you say, your action say otherwise. 

And Diorissimo is a non-structured bag. It’s meant to be like that.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Very good points about people actually thinking bags are speculative investments. And, that ALL of us should buy bags we’ll really enjoy using. I just would like advice to be balanced. If someone is asking about resale, they are more likely to be a future seller than one who holds and collects.
> 
> And, to your point about preloved. I totally agree. I’m buying fewer pl bags than I did in the past because I really don’t want to deal with dings, scratches, authentications, etc. I’m just tired of bag hassle. But, when I do buy preloved, the bag *has* to come with all the extras like the box, card, whatever because resale buyers want them. My Prada is in mint condition with everything extra down to the little mini booklet which is why it won’t sit on the market long.
> 
> However, I don’t care about the extras so it’s a little frustrating. I saw at a green C flap at a good price. I would only buy this model preloved and well discounted because it would be a special use bag for me (alumni sorority events). But, I’m passing because it doesn’t have the cards or dust bag. And, that’s the min for an easy C sell.
> 
> I do wonder if the preloved bag market is getting over saturated? No facts. But, overall I see prices of bags a bit lower than I’ve seen in the past.
> 
> I assume the Bolide is no worry because of the leather?
> 
> In an eating my words moment, I am finding my new C tote super functional and I’m having a hard time not wearing it. I’ve literally had to tell myself no a couple of times.   Anyway, I’ve said repeatedly I’m not a tote girl but, sheesh this bag is easy to use. Perhaps I should be looking at a small tote for this next purchase. After all, that _is_ what the Prada DZT is supposed to be though it carries more as a shoulder bag.
> 
> I wish LV canvas bags came in a black option. (I know the men’s do but there aren’t a lot of different models.) That could tempt me right now.



Did you see the Epi Neverfull https://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/products/neverfull-mm-epi-006906#M40932 ?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone’s most practical, user friendly, don’t have to baby it, structured bag?


I am really liking my LV LockMe bucket - it's basically a tote - and it's usually unlocked/fastened. It has a nice shape to it too, making it fit under my arm nicely.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> I am really liking my LV LockMe bucket - it's basically a tote - and it's usually unlocked/fastened. It has a nice shape to it too, making it fit under my arm nicely.


@Cookiefiend just realised I accidentally quoted @catsinthebag and congratulated her on her new bag  She clearly enabled you but shouldn’t get credit for owning the new bag  Sorry  I meant @Cookiefiend ‘s new bag looks super on her

I also love your Lockme. It has hot pink lining doesn’t it?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Cookiefiend just realised I accidentally quoted @catsinthebag and congratulated her on her new bag  She clearly enabled you but shouldn’t get credit for owning the new bag  Sorry  I meant @Cookiefiend ‘s new bag looks super on her
> 
> I also love your Lockme. It has hot pink lining doesn’t it?


Thank you sweetie!
Yes - the Lockme has a fantastic hot pink lining - makes me smile when I see it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> I don’t think you’re ready to let it go, otherwise, you wouldn’t think twice. No matter what you say, your action say otherwise.
> 
> And Diorissimo is a non-structured bag. It’s meant to be like that.


Nope, you’re not reading me well at all on this one. I’m ready to let it go. I just want something equally as functional in a better-for-me color.  The same bag in navy is a good swap idea. But, I want to explore other options since I hadn’t been looking for this usage type. 

Agreed, the Dorissimo isn’t for me. 


papertiger said:


> Did you see the Epi Neverfull https://uk.louisvuitton.com/eng-gb/products/neverfull-mm-epi-006906#M40932 ?


I’ve seen this. It’s too tote like. Lol!  I think I want something that’s more of a hybrid shoulder bag / tote. I need to familiarize myself with LV’s epi options. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I am really liking my LV LockMe bucket - it's basically a tote - and it's usually unlocked/fastened. It has a nice shape to it too, making it fit under my arm nicely.


Now this could be an option from a “holding more stuff” standpoint. But, does it become a black hole? I really want something super easy to use. No pouches or organizers needed. I’d worry about losing my things in the bag. I think I want organization of some sort in the bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Now this could be an option from a “holding more stuff” standpoint. But, does it become a black hole? I really want something super easy to use. No pouches or organizers needed. I’d worry about losing my things in the bag. I think I want organization of some sort in the bag.


Hahahaaa - no - it is definitely not a black hole!
It’s not that big first of all, and it’s so bright and cheery inside:


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4354928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to head off to the Dior exhibit at the Denver Art Museum!  This YSL Majorelle is my favorite airline “personal item” and inside is the obligatory clear toiletry bag, tour book, and of course, my mini Lady Dior, which I will take to the show   Short trip..back by the weekend. Aside from visiting a few museums, the Capitol building with its 24k gold rotunda, and the US mint, we’ll be patronizing Denver’s cool brewery/pub scene so I’m wearing nothing glamorous..and it’s cold (30 degrees)  DH will have a single carryon which will include my 2 outfits. We are traveling light!
> 
> 
> P.S.  I have become fascinated by Zuni needlepoint jewelry and hope to score something there. Here’s a piece posted by TPF member *claiejune* in the native american jewelry thread..isn’t that bracelet spectacular?   the ring also..
> 
> View attachment 4354935


Love your Majorelle and mini Lady Dior - they are beauties! Have a fantastic trip to Denver, the Dior exhibit sounds fun!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahahaaa - no - it is definitely not a black hole!
> It’s not that big first of all, and it’s so bright and cheery inside:
> View attachment 4355371


Gotta love that pink interior!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> @More bags I’m loving all your bag & pen pictures. Keep rotating! Today I’m carrying a full set of Montblanc classic meisterstucks (FP, BP, Pencil) in a MB laptop case with a MB business card case.  Imagine how satisfied my matchy matchy soul feels
> 
> Right, I’m at the airport. Off for a conference and then a long weekend with Mr Dawn


Thanks Miss_Dawn! That's definitely a complete MB set - it sounds like you're armed and dangerous for your conference! Enjoy the long weekend with Mr Dawn.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Nope, you’re not reading me well at all on this one. I’m ready to let it go. I just want something equally as functional in a better-for-me color.  The same bag in navy is a good swap idea. But, I want to explore other options since I hadn’t been looking for this usage type.
> 
> Agreed, the Dorissimo isn’t for me.
> I’ve seen this. It’s too tote like. Lol!  I think I want something that’s more of a hybrid shoulder bag / tote. I need to familiarize myself with LV’s epi options.
> Now this could be an option from a “holding more stuff” standpoint. But, does it become a black hole? I really want something super easy to use. No pouches or organizers needed. I’d worry about losing my things in the bag. I think I want organization of some sort in the bag.



No. [emoji4] I think you miss my point. [emoji4] “To sell” is one thing. “To find a replacement or a new bag”, depends on how you prefer to call it, is another thing. 

That’s it. [emoji4]


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Soooooo, I put my red Prada Double Zip Tote up for sale at a price that’s above market and I got a really good offer.
> 
> But, now I don’t want to sell.
> 
> This bag is so practical. The saffiano
> leather is so no fuss. The 2 zip pockets plus open pockets are super practical. Argh!  I just haven’t been using it. Mainly because of the color. I’m super tempted to buy the same thing in navy or black. I know I’d wear it more then.
> 
> Thoughts, comments, help?
> 
> (I wish the Proenza Schoulers would sell.)



Hi Sparkletastic - I might be late to respond if you've already made a decision.
A couple questions I might consider:

Why do I want to sell this bag? You mentioned you are not using it, not using this bag because of the colour
Why do I want to keep it/not want to sell it? You mentioned the bag is practical and the leather is no fuss and you like the layout - 2 zip pockets plus open area
You've already gone to the trouble of taking pictures, writing a description and posting it for sale and have a good offer for it. Re: coverage on colour - your Chanel red lamb is beautiful and sounds like it gets worn more often than your red Prada. When do you pick up and wear your red Prada? Do you have other bags that can cover that function? If you keep it are you willing to set a time limit to evaluate its performance or are you willing to carry it more often? Are you getting hung up on finding its replacement before letting it go? Are there two separate questions you are trying to answer 1) sell or not sell the red Prada, 2) what to replace the red Prada with/does it need a replacement?

We've all been in your shoes, when we decide we are ready to let a bag go and then either hesitate, decide to reevaluate and try wearing it again, defer the decision to sell to a later date or change our mind all together. Whatever you decide will be right for you and that's all that matters. Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahahaaa - no - it is definitely not a black hole!
> It’s not that big first of all, and it’s so bright and cheery inside:
> View attachment 4355371


Cookie - this is a fantastic, happy interior!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone’s most practical, user friendly, don’t have to baby it, structured bag?


Hmmm, this is a hard one! When I think of a truly structured bag, I think of sharp corners that are bound to develop scuffs. I think I equate structured bags with smart, ladylike bags that are are kind of meant to stay pristine. Perhaps I'll go with my Alto Dooney in chestnut brown, because even though it's so structured, I'm really excited to see it age, and the scuffs just make it look better!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> .
> Now this could be an option from a “holding more stuff” standpoint. But, does it become a black hole? I really want something super easy to use. No pouches or organizers needed. I’d worry about losing my things in the bag. I think I want organization of some sort in the bag.





Sparkletastic said:


> Gotta love that pink interior!


The one pouch I have holds things like lipstick (3), aspirin, flossing things, tweezers, mints, and bandaids  - those are things that I wouldn't have just floating around in any bag.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I think you are misreading my comment and taking it a wee bit too seriously. LOL! Of course a bag isn’t an “investment”. And, I’m not calling anyone an irrational unicorn or fairy. Those be jokes, sis
> 
> I am speaking for my approach. In part I was saying I don’t like it when newbies ask about resale value and people dismissively say just buy what you like. It doesn’t answer their question and poo poo’s their desire to understand residual value.  Just like when someone asks for recommendations under $1000 and people suggest Chanel or Fendi and tell them to stretch a bit. Again, the response isn’t sensitive to what the OP is asking.
> 
> But, getting to me. I love change and variety. So, while I don’t want to be an active flipper, I will sell a bag when it no longer serves me. I don’t want a mountain or river of anything - except maybe diamonds  - because I hate having extra stuff around me that I’m not actively enjoying. I like having exactly what I want and no more / no less. So, we differ greatly in what makes us happy. Which is good. Same is boring.
> 
> And, while I enjoy luxury in certain categories (bags, jewelry, home, vacations) I will pinch a penny til it screeches in agony in every other category because I love being frugal. I’m just bent that way.  Saving money makes me giddy. It doesn’t matter that I have enough money where I “can” throw the bag away and not be impacted by the value. (Clutching my pearls at the thought!)  I see no reason to waste 10 cents or $10,000... even on my beloved luxury items. I’m not going to overspend on toilet paper or a fur coat.
> 
> But, my fundamental point is I have never had a moment where I had to choose resale value over beauty, quality and function. Not one. I’ve made a couple of “bad” purchases (like literally two) from a resale standpoint. But, even this Prada will go for a little more than market and net me just a few hundred dollars less than I paid for it. And, that’s after I’ve gotten quite a bit of use out of it.   So, I come here to whine melodramatically about bags because it’s my safe haven. But, in reality, if I sell it, I’ll have made out like a bandit.
> 
> For me it’s just a false construct to think a choice must be made. That to follow my heart, I must get a bag that is hard to sell / worthless a few years later. I’m just clear that going forward with my bags, I want the ultimate - beauty, function, quality _and_ resale value.  I want it all!


I'm the same way. I don't like to waste money, even on something cheap. It annoys me if I buy something and it goes on sale the next day. DH is the opposite. He doesn't understand why people are motivated to buy things on sale. I don't buy fashion for resale but if there is some resale value, that's an added benefit. I enjoy my bags even more if I got them for a bargain and know I could recoup my money if I sell. That's why I'm much more likely these days to buy used bags. They've already been depreciated. Certain brands I like have horrible resale value, which makes it so I can find bargains in the used market. 

I wish I didn't think about resale but I do. In the back of my mind with every bag purchase is the thought that I could resell if it doesn't work out. There are some bags in my collection I know won't resell well. Because of that, I wear them without worrying about damaging them and destroying their resale value.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hmmm, this is a hard one! When I think of a truly structured bag, I think of sharp corners that are bound to develop scuffs. I think I equate structured bags with smart, ladylike bags that are are kind of meant to stay pristine. Perhaps I'll go with my Alto Dooney in chestnut brown, because even though it's so structured, I'm really excited to see it age, and the scuffs just make it look better!


 I get your point on structured often being lady bag looks. But, the Prada DZT isn’t prim in the least. And no sharp corners. A pocketbook (that’s what I think of when I think of rigid, lady bags) would not at all be what I’d want for this use. It has to be great for casual wear.

Dooney Alto bags are gorgeous!  I saw a wall of them a couple years ago in the Las Vegas store and it was pure eye candy.


vink said:


> No. [emoji4] I think you miss my point. [emoji4] “To sell” is one thing. “To find a replacement or a new bag”, depends on how you prefer to call it, is another thing.
> 
> That’s it. [emoji4]


???? maybe we’re missing each other because you were saying I wasn’t ready to let go of the bag. In any case, it’s sold at the price I wanted above market. Soooo... yay


More bags said:


> Hi Sparkletastic - I might be late to respond if you've already made a decision.
> A couple questions I might consider:
> 
> Why do I want to sell this bag? You mentioned you are not using it, not using this bag because of the colour
> Why do I want to keep it/not want to sell it? You mentioned the bag is practical and the leather is no fuss and you like the layout - 2 zip pockets plus open area
> You've already gone to the trouble of taking pictures, writing a description and posting it for sale and have a good offer for it. Re: coverage on colour - your Chanel red lamb is beautiful and sounds like it gets worn more often than your red Prada. When do you pick up and wear your red Prada? Do you have other bags that can cover that function? If you keep it are you willing to set a time limit to evaluate its performance or are you willing to carry it more often? Are you getting hung up on finding its replacement before letting it go? Are there two separate questions you are trying to answer 1) sell or not sell the red Prada, 2) what to replace the red Prada with/does it need a replacement?
> 
> We've all been in your shoes, when we decide we are ready to let a bag go and then either hesitate, decide to reevaluate and try wearing it again, defer the decision to sell to a later date or change our mind all together. Whatever you decide will be right for you and that's all that matters. Best wishes and good luck!


Yes! All you said are great points and ones I struggled through.

I tried loving it by wearing it a few times over the last year. Every time, I looooved it’s function and trim design. But, I didn’t love the bag.

The argument for selling was the color leather and hw. I love red bags but, didn’t reach for this precisely because I love the red Chanel and Trussardi. And, it has gold hardware. I like to match my metals and don’t wear yg often.

The argument for keeping was the much beloved function. But, since I didn’t wear it, I wasn’t benefitting from said function. It was a false benefit.

I do think the navy version would be a better option. I’ve been tracking navy on my list and know I have wear opportunities. And, the function / size is perfect. The ghw would seem to be a problem but, I think it would look stunning on navy and like with my few other ghw bags that I like (now down to 3 out of 22), I’ll make the switch in jewelry.  I think. Lol! So I need to think the through...or get more yellow gold / diamond jewelry. 

I’m still going to look around since I’m not in a rush. There have to be many beautiful practical navy bags I just haven’t noticed or seen.  I’m going to go back over our blue week photos.


----------



## Sparkletastic

In a bit of irony, I had already chosen the red bag’s, little sister, my pink Prada mini Double Zip Tote, last night as my bag for today before the offer came in. This is soooo not a mini size at 10” x 7” x 4.5”.  So, it holds all my things with room for more. 

Wearing this bag definitely makes the case for getting it in navy (just in the slightly larger “small”) size. I can’t say enough about how easy this bag is to wear. Especially on a rainy, yucky weather day like today.  She’s a keeper!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Vans are too casual for me as well. But, if you look there are cute athletic flats out there. They aren’t abundant but they are here and there. I tend to like those that are more fem with bling.


So I've tried googling "cute athletic flats" and I've not come up with anything.  I have a lot of *ballet* flats, which I like, but I wouldn't call them "athletic." I couldn't run down the street in them, though I can certainly walk in them for long stretches..

I saw this article, but wasn't blown away by any of these.
https://www.health.com/style/best-flats-for-walking

When you have time, can you post a link or a picture of what you mean?


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4354928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to head off to the Dior exhibit at the Denver Art Museum!  This YSL Majorelle is my favorite airline “personal item” and inside is the obligatory clear toiletry bag, tour book, and of course, my mini Lady Dior, which I will take to the show   Short trip..back by the weekend. Aside from visiting a few museums, the Capitol building with its 24k gold rotunda, and the US mint, we’ll be patronizing Denver’s cool brewery/pub scene so I’m wearing nothing glamorous..and it’s cold (30 degrees)  DH will have a single carryon which will include my 2 outfits. We are traveling light!
> 
> 
> P.S.  I have become fascinated by Zuni needlepoint jewelry and hope to score something there. Here’s a piece posted by TPF member *claiejune* in the native american jewelry thread..isn’t that bracelet spectacular?   the ring also..
> 
> View attachment 4354935


Have a great trip to Denver! The art museum is quite wonderful. I haven't been there in years, but I remember being blown away by their Native American pottery collection.

Hope you're able to find some of that needlepoint jewelry. So beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Every time we watch a movie and they show a woman with a handbag, DH asks me what designer it is! I know he is partly teasing me but it also shows he is interested in my hobby.


My husband does that too! Also asks me about scarves...


----------



## ElainePG

double post


----------



## franzibw

dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty! I really like Furla bags. I like your blues as well.



Thanks very much!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahahaaa - no - it is definitely not a black hole!
> It’s not that big first of all, and it’s so bright and cheery inside:
> View attachment 4355371


I love the hot pink interior, and OMG... that adorable puppy pouch!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you @More bags 

@Sparkletastic my Prada Galleria is navy blue. I love it. The colour is very wearable for me.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My blue bags


----------



## ElainePG

@Sparkletastic your question about our fave structured bags that doesn't need to be babied? My Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, hands-down! I have no idea why they discontinued it. I really wish I had a second one in oxblood.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @More bags
> 
> @Sparkletastic my Prada Galleria is navy blue. I love it. The colour is very wearable for me.


This is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @More bags
> 
> @Sparkletastic my Prada Galleria is navy blue. I love it. The colour is very wearable for me.


That is a LOVELY blue!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> My blue bags


Beautiful bags!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all 



ElainePG said:


> This is such a gorgeous color.





Cookiefiend said:


> That is a LOVELY blue!





dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @More bags
> 
> @Sparkletastic my Prada Galleria is navy blue. I love it. The colour is very wearable for me.


This is stunning!



Miss_Dawn said:


> My blue bags


Beautiful blue bags Miss_Dawn


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> So I've tried googling "cute athletic flats" and I've not come up with anything.  I have a lot of *ballet* flats, which I like, but I wouldn't call them "athletic." I couldn't run down the street in them, though I can certainly walk in them for long stretches..
> 
> I saw this article, but wasn't blown away by any of these.
> https://www.health.com/style/best-flats-for-walking
> 
> When you have time, can you post a link or a picture of what you mean?


I will. I’m looking for some myself so, we can have an ongoing search!! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @More bags
> 
> @Sparkletastic my Prada Galleria is navy blue. I love it. The colour is very wearable for me.


Gorgeous, MD!!!  I’m trying to decide which blue I want. I’m leaning towards Baltico which is a darker navy because it comes with the shw I like.  Here are two exampes of the color 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But, I don’t want it to read black. What is the color name of your navy? 


ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic your question about our fave structured bags that doesn't need to be babied? My Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, hands-down! I have no idea why they discontinued it. I really wish I had a second one in oxblood.


Those are gorgeous and on my hunt lost. Did it ever come in navy?


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m very behind on this thread.
> 
> I’ve skimmed a few posts, so apologies for my hit-and-post approach to trying to keep up with all of you!
> 
> @catsinthebag your new bag looks super on you! Congratulations
> 
> @More bags I’m loving all your bag & pen pictures. Keep rotating! Today I’m carrying a full set of Montblanc classic meisterstucks (FP, BP, Pencil) in a MB laptop case with a MB business card case.  Imagine how satisfied my matchy matchy soul feels
> 
> @Sparkletastic I completely disagree  Let me write you a moonbeam ode.
> 
> Handbags are consumption goods not investment goods. I pay in line with the welfare (utility + satisfaction) I will derive from a purchase. I never think about resale value. If the thought of resale value were to distort my buying decision (prevent me buying what I want for a handbag, which is a discretionary purchase, for a mere receptacle to carry convenient stuff!), then that’s not okay with me. That doesn’t make me unicorns + fairies because it’s a rational decision according to the value I derive from a consumption good. However, your welfare function could be utility + satisfaction + terminal value, and that’s fine too. We’re both behaving rationally in line with our welfare functions.
> 
> Equally, I have what I consider to be lovely everythings. Allow me some dramatic licence, but I feel rich and happy with what I have. I feel like I have rivers of perfume, mountains of shoes, mines of jewellery, enough pens to write around several diameters of the globe, the best tech gadgets, fun home interiors etc. I don’t buy anything with resale value in mind. Also, so many of my things have been gifted to me with love. I’m sure people have much more and much nicer things than me, but I buy what I want I can comfortably afford while investing for the future properly. Resale value doesn’t enter into the equation on any of my consumption goods. Investments are land, property, and funds. A diversified portfolio.
> 
> @essiedub you have beautiful hands, and jewellery and I love how excited you sound!
> 
> @whateve that’s very sweet of your DH
> 
> Right, I’m at the airport. Off for a conference and then a long weekend with Mr Dawn



You’re sweet *miss* *Dawn* but these are not my hands . They belong to clairejune whos is the TPFer with the awesome jewelry..which I am coveting!


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @More bags
> 
> @Sparkletastic my Prada Galleria is navy blue. I love it. The colour is very wearable for me.


Such beautiful pictures and bag as well!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Those are gorgeous and on my hunt lost. Did it ever come in navy?


I'm not positive... and you might could ask on one of the Mulberry threads... but I'm pretty sure that it didn't. The ones I know for sure are taupe (that's the one I have), black, oxblood, and oak. @msd_bags , can you help me out here?

ETA: I misspoke. Not navy, but it did come in a kind of medium blue shade, with silver hardware. I just spotted one on eBay. I'm not linking to it, because I can't vouch for the seller, but it popped up easily when I searched.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> My blue bags...
> 
> Marc Jacobs The Large Single, in Bluette.
> View attachment 4352589
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First, in Atlantique.
> View attachment 4352590
> 
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, in Marine Rouge.
> View attachment 4352591


Lovely blues. The lv looks purple - is it the lighting?


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> Mz Bailey
> Furla Daisy
> Coach Dinky
> Furla Julia
> Coach market tote
> Mark Jacobs backpack
> Carolina Herrera satchel
> What I no longer have is speedy in Azur  , Tumi Tech and coach Kelsey. The coach and the speedy had to go because I didn’t wear them. The Tumi tech went because It had done its service.


Love the backpack. What do you use it for?


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 4353082
> View attachment 4353083
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Added Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4353084
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Chanel Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> Sold LV Vernis Alma
> 
> View attachment 4353085


Just love that SO kelly! Beautiful blues.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Hold me accountable. I’ve said I’m going to do this and always fall off the wagon.
> 
> Starting March 1, I will record what I wear every day (and anything I feel is missing) so I can better refine my wardrobe.


I am finding the separating the closet sooooo helpful 2 months into the year. Forcing me to wear a new outfit each day and see that I cont8nual do not want to wear x, y, z. 
How will you keep track of the items and decide what is missing?


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> My two blues -
> AllSaints Kita and Hermès Picotin Vibrato 18cm Thalassa blue.
> The Kita had been my Goldilocks bag and I still love it, but I don’t carry it as often any longer. Still a keeper though!
> View attachment 4353185


That pico ♥️


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm going to go ahead and 'report' my Feb stats as I will be out of town at the end of the month:
> Purses in - 2. The super cute yellow (I never thought I'd have a yellow bag but she hit me over the head one of the many gray days we've had lately!) and the other … omg - I am so Yippy-Skippy over her!!! (I'm not ignoring y'alls request for mod shots - we're getting spiffed up for the debut )
> Purses out - One sold, and 2 donated. I said goodbye to the green Polene. I'm not sorry, it was the right thing to do. Of the 2 donated - one was because it was just stupid big (the Howl and Hide tote), the other was also big and awkward… I kept poking myself in the girls with it when hauling it over the console in the car. Stop already!
> Purses listed - 2. Fingers crossed at least one sells. The other if it doesn't sell - my feelings won't be hurt because I'm on the fence about selling it.
> 
> Scarves - < cough > I'll do better next month. Really! I mean it this time!


What yellow bag did you end up getting?


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  Let it go. When we sell our bags, we need to move on and presume we were right.  Otherwise emotion and melancholy will have us rebuying and filling our closets with (essentially unwearable) ghosts of bags past. Lol!
> 
> A couple years ago, I actually bought a bag I didn’t own but, passed on. I was soooo excited to see it come up for sale that I pounded on it.  It arrived and... well... the memories and wanting were far better than the reality of owning. Lesson learned. If it’s not good enough for me to keep it but the first time around, keep it moving.
> OK. So, full stop. I keep trying to like cashmere sweaters and rarely can. Some are itchy. Some show my bra outline because they aren’t thick enough. Some are just flat out plain and boring. Help me!  I have 2 cashmere sweaters that are wonderful. But, I don’t get the love for them as a group. Please educate me!
> I have French lineage from my paternal grandfather. So I go to France <somewhat> often to see relatives.  I went 2 years ago so it’s time!
> 
> Shopping in Paris is too much fun!! We should have a “shopping your own collection” meetup in Paris!!
> Thank you!
> Thank you!


Lol if any one is in Paris first week of May happy to meet up!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> • What is your favorite color of handbag?
> 
> • If money / space / use cannibalization / practicality etc. were no issue, and you had to buy a bag, what would be the next bag you’d buy?


Colour likely green, it just goes with my wardrobe so well.
Birkin 25....crossing my fingers for an offer in Paris.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here’s a few mod shots of my new to me girl. I’m using the strap from the Gucci Padlock for now.
> (Excuse my super casual appearance and poorly lit bathroom selfies and thanks for your patience with my giddy self)
> View attachment 4354029
> View attachment 4354030
> 
> View attachment 4354031


Looove it! The last pic with you smiling says it all.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Love the backpack. What do you use it for?


It is not big so whenever I need hands free I use it. It is like a mid size handbag and so comfortable to wear.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I think my favorite color for bags would be dark neutrals, but I only have one dark green and one black at this point. They’re so easy for me to wear!
> 
> If I could buy any bag at this point I would probably get a Kelly 25 in croc in Gris Tourtourelle, or another pretty neutral, with gold hardware. In my dreams!!
> 
> In addition to all of the house stuff we have going on, I just found out that I need to get a new car because my 2007 Honda Pilot finally needs a lot of expensive repairs. It’s done so well for me! I’m looking at a Subaru Forester, as a responsible Mom car within a decent budget. Do others have non-luxury car recommendations? I want something that will last a longtime, is at least small SUV-sized, and not too fancy.


X


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> So I've tried googling "cute athletic flats" and I've not come up with anything.  I have a lot of *ballet* flats, which I like, but I wouldn't call them "athletic." I couldn't run down the street in them, though I can certainly walk in them for long stretches..
> 
> I saw this article, but wasn't blown away by any of these.
> https://www.health.com/style/best-flats-for-walking
> 
> When you have time, can you post a link or a picture of what you mean?


Not sure if these count, but athletic flats makes me think of these RedValentino ballet sneakers! https://www.redvalentino.com/us/sne...TkRmPo1kdI3H7X5Yk5a3xznYxwAnvwUQaAvCdEALw_wcB They come in a couple of colors and I've seen them on sale some places.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> If you are a person who keeps bags for life (or even a number of years til they are well worn) then resale doesn’t matter. But, that isn’t the reality for a good portion of people or we wouldn’t have the huge handbag resale market that exists today. So, it grates on my nerves when I see advice to bag newbies that isn’t balanced. Bags aren’t an investment. But, unlike many other items in our wardrobe they can have good residual value after use.
> 
> On the other hand, I do, agree, that wear and depreciation have to be considered when selling. I get just as frustrated when people buy a bag for x and want all their money out of it even if it’s unworn. Just owning the bag for a time lowers the value. People have to be reasonable about what they can get for a pre owned and used bag.
> 
> In any case, this isn’t a military deployment so, I don’t have grit my teeth or “suck it up”. I can simply keep the bag and wear it or wait for my desired sale price. Selling doesn’t ever have to be a pain. I’ll consider the offer for a few hours this morning and then decide what will make me happy.
> I took a quick peek last night at blue versions. I’d definitely want the navy vs either the indigo or mid range blue. I think I can find one at almost exactly what I’d get from this sale.
> 
> The one thing humming in the back of my mind is that I want a navy bag that is super functional. It doesn’t have to be the Prada. I just don’t have an alternative in mind. So, it may be a good to look around.
> 
> What is everyone’s most practical, user friendly, don’t have to baby it, structured bag?



Sorry I am chiming in late to this very interesting discussion! I have to say, before I joined tPF, I never would have considered selling a bag (or really, any luxury good). If stuff got a bit worn out or I got tired of it, it might get donated, but it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. This was pre-tPF and also pre-luxury bag. And in many ways, not having the option to sell made things a lot simpler. You bought a bag because you liked it, without the complication of resale. Now, it feels like resale has to be part of the equation — which I find makes people start planning to get rid of their things before they’ve even started using them! Sparkle, I think what makes the newbie questions about resale so frustrating is it you hear someone talk about their HG, their gotta-have it, most coveted bag, and how much they loooooove it, and then in the same sentence they ask about how the value holds because they don’t want to make a bad “investment.” It feels sort of jaded, but I think we tPF-ers have created our own monster, in a way. 

Several years ago, people could buy and sell with abandon, because if you chose the “right” bag (something on-trend or pretty much anything Hermes or Chanel) you could buy, use for a while, and provided the bag didn’t have very obvious signs of use, sell for pretty much the same price you bought it for. What a great deal — it eliminated the need for careful thought and assessment about your personal taste, wardrobe, lifestyle or bank account. Now, things are different. Even Hermes bags are taking a hit, so it sends us back to a place where we actually have to think about our style and lifestyle — not to mention how much we can afford to spend in the first place! It’s very reasonable to take these things into account. It just feels disingenuous, in a way, because we want to share in the joy and excitement, and then we get the icebucket of “resale” dumped on our heads! 

It’s too bad the word “investment” has taken over this discussion, because it’s a misleading word. People have to explain over and over what they mean by investment because everyone assumes they mean it in a purely financial way, which isn’t always the case. It gets exhausting after you’ve seen dozens of these threads on various forums. 

Anyway, sorry for the hugely long post! Re. the question about a carefree structured bag, I’d say my Barenia Kelly. Because of the nature of the leather and the fact that I got it pre-loved with a full patina, I can use it with abandon. My Chanel Reissues also feel pretty carefree, as does my LV Speedy in Empreinte leather. But then, I don’t tend to baby my bags.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I'm not positive... and you might could ask on one of the Mulberry threads... but I'm pretty sure that it didn't. The ones I know for sure are taupe (that's the one I have), black, oxblood, and oak. @msd_bags , can you help me out here?
> 
> ETA: I misspoke. Not navy, but it did come in a kind of medium blue shade, with silver hardware. I just spotted one on eBay. I'm not linking to it, because I can't vouch for the seller, but it popped up easily when I searched.


I'm a bit late to Mulberry.  Same as you, I only remember the 4 colors.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> My blue bags



Love these, especially both of those royal blue Prada’s!


----------



## msd_bags

For my carefree structured bag - when I wore my LV Alma in Epi last week for several days, I noticed that I banged it against the wall, the door, etc.  Of course inadvertently, though very uncharacteristic of me.   And the weird thing was, I didn't seem to mind.  So maybe it's my answer to the carefree structured bag question.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Just love that SO kelly! Beautiful blues.


Thanks for your kind words lynne_ross. I carried my So Kelly earlier this week and I enjoyed how it fit on my shoulder and hung slim and close to my body, an easy to carry bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I think my favorite color for bags would be dark neutrals, but I only have one dark green and one black at this point. They’re so easy for me to wear!
> 
> If I could buy any bag at this point I would probably get a Kelly 25 in croc in Gris Tourtourelle, or another pretty neutral, with gold hardware. In my dreams!!
> 
> In addition to all of the house stuff we have going on, I just found out that I need to get a new car because my 2007 Honda Pilot finally needs a lot of expensive repairs. It’s done so well for me! I’m looking at a Subaru Forester, as a responsible Mom car within a decent budget. Do others have non-luxury car recommendations? I want something that will last a longtime, is at least small SUV-sized, and not too fancy.


On the car. I’m not a car brand person in the least. I just don’t care. I do, however, like SUV’s for safety and convenience.  I currently drive a Cadillac SRX. It’s roomy and was a great price when I bought it 1 year old last year. But I’m not hauling kids. Prior to that I had a Cadillac Escalade. It was perfect. Tons of room to carry lots o’kids and their stuff and I didn’t have one issue with the car over a decade of owning it. Plus it drove like a car - not a truck. I’d still be driving it but for an accident where it was totaled.  I wanted to be THE fun house where all the kids wanted to come so, I could keep an eye on MY two. LOL! So I made a point of making our activities a blast without the alcohol, drugs, sex, aliens, evil leprechauns, zombie plagues, etc. I wanted my kids to avoid as they grew. (O learned this trick from my crafty parents. Lol!) So, I ended up hauling LOTS of things and kids over the years. You won’t need a lot of room now for an infant or toddler or two. But don’t underestimate the room you’ll need later. My vote is for Caddies. My parents had them as pool cars in their business back in the day. They never give and issue and are cheaper to repair than most in their class - on the very off chance they need it. 


ElainePG said:


> So I've tried googling "cute athletic flats" and I've not come up with anything.  I have a lot of *ballet* flats, which I like, but I wouldn't call them "athletic." I couldn't run down the street in them, though I can certainly walk in them for long stretches..
> 
> I saw this article, but wasn't blown away by any of these.
> https://www.health.com/style/best-flats-for-walking
> 
> When you have time, can you post a link or a picture of what you mean?


I went shopping today for shoes. Nothing so far. The search continues. Lol. 


lynne_ross said:


> I am finding the separating the closet sooooo helpful 2 months into the year. Forcing me to wear a new outfit each day and see that I cont8nual do not want to wear x, y, z.
> How will you keep track of the items and decide what is missing?


I just keep a simple note in Evernote on my phone. What I plan to do for my clothes is what I did with my bags. Write down what I wear each day with each getting a tick. Anything that repeats gets a second tick. Anything new gets listed with one tick. 

At the end of the year, I’ll see what I wore most and likely add more of it’s kind. Anything, that isn’t worn _and_ isn't special occasion, will be analyzed and let go. 

When I have gaps I write down what I needed. Like “super comfortable black strappy heels” and that will get tick marks when I need them.  Those things with lots of tick marks get moved to the top of my shopping list. 


lynne_ross said:


> Lol if any one is in Paris first week of May happy to meet up!


I usually try to make it there every couple of years but won’t be there this year. Next year let’s make it happen! 


catsinthebag said:


> Sorry I am chiming in late to this very interesting discussion! I have to say, before I joined tPF, I never would have considered selling a bag (or really, any luxury good). If stuff got a bit worn out or I got tired of it, it might get donated, but it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. This was pre-tPF and also pre-luxury bag. And in many ways, not having the option to sell made things a lot simpler. You bought a bag because you liked it, without the complication of resale. Now, it feels like resale has to be part of the equation — which I find makes people start planning to get rid of their things before they’ve even started using them! Sparkle, I think what makes the newbie questions about resale so frustrating is it you hear someone talk about their HG, their gotta-have it, most coveted bag, and how much they loooooove it, and then in the same sentence they ask about how the value holds because they don’t want to make a bad “investment.” It feels sort of jaded, but I think we tPF-ers have created our own monster, in a way.
> 
> Several years ago, people could buy and sell with abandon, because if you chose the “right” bag (something on-trend or pretty much anything Hermes or Chanel) you could buy, use for a while, and provided the bag didn’t have very obvious signs of use, sell for pretty much the same price you bought it for. What a great deal — it eliminated the need for careful thought and assessment about your personal taste, wardrobe, lifestyle or bank account. Now, things are different. Even Hermes bags are taking a hit, so it sends us back to a place where we actually have to think about our style and lifestyle — not to mention how much we can afford to spend in the first place! It’s very reasonable to take these things into account. It just feels disingenuous, in a way, because we want to share in the joy and excitement, and then we get the icebucket of “resale” dumped on our heads!
> 
> It’s too bad the word “investment” has taken over this discussion, because it’s a misleading word. People have to explain over and over what they mean by investment because everyone assumes they mean it in a purely financial way, which isn’t always the case. It gets exhausting after you’ve seen dozens of these threads on various forums.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the hugely long post! Re. the question about a carefree structured bag, I’d say my Barenia Kelly. Because of the nature of the leather and the fact that I got it pre-loved with a full patina, I can use it with abandon. My Chanel Reissues also feel pretty carefree, as does my LV Speedy in Empreinte leather. But then, I don’t tend to baby my bags.


I think the word investment is a lightning rod so, let’s leave it aside for a moment.  I do agree that we want to celebrate and caution. We’ve learned a lot and want to help others. 

At the end of the day, we buy bags for different reasons. And, our views on money, luxury, reselling, etc are also going to be wildly different. So, each person has to find their happy balance. 

I just want it all.  I won’t compromise and carry something I don’t love. I used to years ago. Not ever doing that again. It led to me having bunches and bunches of “meh” bags. But, I also don't see why i’d ignore the fact that there is a resale market that allows me to recoup my dollars. 

Eyes, heart and brain can live happily in harmony. Heck, I think Mr. Sparkle is super gorgeous (eyes). And, he’s a caring, protective man (heart). But, he would have also been forgotten yesterday’s news if he didn’t have integrity, intellect and drive.  (brain).  I gotta have things in my life that work on multiple levels. The bags just gotta get in line. 

But, that’s me. If others want to buy expensive bags, wear them once then trash them. Or analyze resale data from the last decade and wear what they hate in an effort to minimize costs.... Cool. Whatever. Bags are super fun! But, at the end of the day they aren’t “critical”.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> On the car. I’m not a car brand person in the least. I just don’t care. I do, however, like SUV’s for safety and convenience.  I currently drive a Cadillac SRX. It’s roomy and was a great price when I bought it 1 year old last year. But I’m not hauling kids. Prior to that I had a Cadillac Escalade. It was perfect. Tons of room to carry lots o’kids and their stuff and I didn’t have one issue with the car over a decade of owning it. Plus it drove like a car - not a truck. I’d still be driving it but for an accident where it was totaled.  I wanted to be THE fun house where all the kids wanted to come so, I could keep an eye on MY two. LOL! So I made a point of making our activities a blast without the alcohol, drugs, sex, aliens, evil leprechauns, zombie plagues, etc. I wanted my kids to avoid as they grew. (O learned this trick from my crafty parents. Lol!) So, I ended up hauling LOTS of things and kids over the years. You won’t need a lot of room now for an infant or toddler or two. But don’t underestimate the room you’ll need later. My vote is for Caddies. My parents had them as pool cars in their business back in the day. They never give and issue and are cheaper to repair than most in their class - on the very off chance they need it.


I'm sorry that your prior car was totaled!

Caddies are great! My parents drove them for years. Please share some of your tips for being the fun house! Neither my husband nor I had that growing up so would love to hear tips and tricks from you


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry I am chiming in late to this very interesting discussion! I have to say, before I joined tPF, I never would have considered selling a bag (or really, any luxury good). If stuff got a bit worn out or I got tired of it, it might get donated, but it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. This was pre-tPF and also pre-luxury bag. And in many ways, not having the option to sell made things a lot simpler. You bought a bag because you liked it, without the complication of resale. Now, it feels like resale has to be part of the equation — which I find makes people start planning to get rid of their things before they’ve even started using them! Sparkle, I think what makes the newbie questions about resale so frustrating is it you hear someone talk about their HG, their gotta-have it, most coveted bag, and how much they loooooove it, and then in the same sentence they ask about how the value holds because they don’t want to make a bad “investment.” It feels sort of jaded, but I think we tPF-ers have created our own monster, in a way.
> 
> Several years ago, people could buy and sell with abandon, because if you chose the “right” bag (something on-trend or pretty much anything Hermes or Chanel) you could buy, use for a while, and provided the bag didn’t have very obvious signs of use, sell for pretty much the same price you bought it for. What a great deal — it eliminated the need for careful thought and assessment about your personal taste, wardrobe, lifestyle or bank account. Now, things are different. Even Hermes bags are taking a hit, so it sends us back to a place where we actually have to think about our style and lifestyle — not to mention how much we can afford to spend in the first place! It’s very reasonable to take these things into account. It just feels disingenuous, in a way, because we want to share in the joy and excitement, and then we get the icebucket of “resale” dumped on our heads!
> 
> It’s too bad the word “investment” has taken over this discussion, because it’s a misleading word. People have to explain over and over what they mean by investment because everyone assumes they mean it in a purely financial way, which isn’t always the case. It gets exhausting after you’ve seen dozens of these threads on various forums.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the hugely long post! Re. the question about a carefree structured bag, I’d say my Barenia Kelly. Because of the nature of the leather and the fact that I got it pre-loved with a full patina, I can use it with abandon. My Chanel Reissues also feel pretty carefree, as does my LV Speedy in Empreinte leather. But then, I don’t tend to baby my bags.


Life was so much easier when I never gave a thought to reselling anything. I didn't overthink what I spent on things. Once I had them, they were mine for life. I think I enjoyed it more that way. I wish I could immediately forget what each bag cost so it wouldn't matter. I wonder why I don't think about cost per wear with anything other than handbags. Our dining room table was outrageously expensive but I don't think about getting the cost per use down by throwing dinner parties. I'm sure it is because I would never consider selling the dining room table to recoup some of the cost.


----------



## whateve

For February, I completed my personal challenge of carrying all red, pink, burgundy, and purple bags. As a result, I decided to part with two of them. They won't be counted as out until they sell.

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 1
SLGs out: 5


----------



## ksuromax

Feb stats for me: 
Bag in - 1 (Balenciaga backpack) 
Bag out - 1 (Chanel tote got sold finally) 
and a few scarves are IN, as @Cookiefiend said, i'll try to do better next month, i promise!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry I am chiming in late to this very interesting discussion! I have to say, before I joined tPF, I never would have considered selling a bag (or really, any luxury good). If stuff got a bit worn out or I got tired of it, it might get donated, but it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. This was pre-tPF and also pre-luxury bag. And in many ways, not having the option to sell made things a lot simpler. You bought a bag because you liked it, without the complication of resale. Now, it feels like resale has to be part of the equation — which I find makes people start planning to get rid of their things before they’ve even started using them! Sparkle, I think what makes the newbie questions about resale so frustrating is it you hear someone talk about their HG, their gotta-have it, most coveted bag, and how much they loooooove it, and then in the same sentence they ask about how the value holds because they don’t want to make a bad “investment.” It feels sort of jaded, but I think we tPF-ers have created our own monster, in a way.
> 
> Several years ago, people could buy and sell with abandon, because if you chose the “right” bag (something on-trend or pretty much anything Hermes or Chanel) you could buy, use for a while, and provided the bag didn’t have very obvious signs of use, sell for pretty much the same price you bought it for. What a great deal — it eliminated the need for careful thought and assessment about your personal taste, wardrobe, lifestyle or bank account. Now, things are different. Even Hermes bags are taking a hit, so it sends us back to a place where we actually have to think about our style and lifestyle — not to mention how much we can afford to spend in the first place! It’s very reasonable to take these things into account. It just feels disingenuous, in a way, because we want to share in the joy and excitement, and then we get the icebucket of “resale” dumped on our heads!
> 
> It’s too bad the word “investment” has taken over this discussion, because it’s a misleading word. People have to explain over and over what they mean by investment because everyone assumes they mean it in a purely financial way, which isn’t always the case. It gets exhausting after you’ve seen dozens of these threads on various forums.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the hugely long post! Re. the question about a carefree structured bag, I’d say my Barenia Kelly. Because of the nature of the leather and the fact that I got it pre-loved with a full patina, I can use it with abandon. My Chanel Reissues also feel pretty carefree, as does my LV Speedy in Empreinte leather. But then, I don’t tend to baby my bags.


For me it is more of an emotional investment. Like thinking if I had a less fragile red bag that with help styling it I would wear it. That did not happen. So last night I got lucky and sold it for much less then I paid. I am delighted because I got a chance to try it out, to find that it didn't work and to send it to someone who will love it.


----------



## dcooney4

I will give stats tonight. Still working on getting something else out  today.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Life was so much easier when I never gave a thought to reselling anything. I didn't overthink what I spent on things. Once I had them, they were mine for life. I think I enjoyed it more that way. I wish I could immediately forget what each bag cost so it wouldn't matter. I wonder why I don't think about cost per wear with anything other than handbags. Our dining room table was outrageously expensive but I don't think about getting the cost per use down by throwing dinner parties. I'm sure it is because I would never consider selling the dining room table to recoup some of the cost.


I love the dinning room table comparison. Our whole dinning room set was so expensive, and we have st in there once in 4 years - though I craft (none messy crafts) in their with my daughter at times. But you are right never thought about resale. I also have not thought about resale with jewelry. 

On the resale discussion, I don’t think about resale with bags I am currently in love with and buying from the store. I think about it if I am offered something on the road and I am on the fence about it. Since I mostly buy hermes bags and I shop while travelling I have to make a decision on the spot. I have only bought and resold (without using) one bag I bought while travelling. The other time I think about resale is if I am buying resale. All of my bags have been purchased directly from the store, but I know I will go resale at some point. I have been considering buying the birkin 25 resale but I am having trouble pulling the trigger on one and paying more than at the store. I have been seeing the resale prices decrease for h bags over recent years so a part of me is thinking I should just wait it out and see if the b 25s decrease too since they are just recently popular, but I would be fine paying more and buying from the store if prices increase. Irrational, I know. I think it is all the resale discussion that gets in your head.


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> Life was so much easier when I never gave a thought to reselling anything. I didn't overthink what I spent on things. Once I had them, they were mine for life. I think I enjoyed it more that way. I wish I could immediately forget what each bag cost so it wouldn't matter. I wonder why I don't think about cost per wear with anything other than handbags. Our dining room table was outrageously expensive but I don't think about getting the cost per use down by throwing dinner parties. I'm sure it is because I would never consider selling the dining room table to recoup some of the cost.


I don't so much think about cost per wear with handbags as, did I buy something that I really love and can use with my lifestyle/feel comfortable in? I can relate to what you said with furniture. In our previous house, I put a lot of money into interior designers selecting custom furniture, rugs, and drapes for our living and dining room. While the rug has not stood up to wear and tear with the dogs, I absolutely loved everything that was created for us and cost per wear wasn't something I ever thought about. Instead, I thought about how happy it made me every single day to come home to that furniture and be able to relax in a couple of gorgeous rooms in our house. Custom furniture is not cheap but I do not have an eye for design to be able to pull things together from Wayfair and make a room look spectacular, or even a little nice, so it was worth it to me. We've since moved into an ultra modern house, and the more midcentury/contemporary pieces are not 100% the best fit, but the style from our old house has been infused into the new one and I still love all of my furniture.


----------



## Rhl2987

February has seen me caught up with house issues, getting ready for the baby, and the latest surprise of needing to buy a new car. I haven't participated in the challenges, but hopefully I will be able to do that more in March? 

Bags In - 1 (my lovely new mini Roulis from H)
Bags Out - 1

SLGs In - 0
SLGs Out - 0
Technically, I bought a few pieces from Louis Vuitton and then returned them. Although I would love to have items in my bags to organize my things, I don't need them and I would rather spend that money elsewhere!

I also picked out a couple new pieces from VCA to add to my collection, so I'm excited for those to arrive. I haven't tried the pair of earrings in person so will decide if they are keepers or not.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> For February, I completed my personal challenge of carrying all red, pink, burgundy, and purple bags. As a result, I decided to part with two of them. They won't be counted as out until they sell.
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 1
> SLGs out: 5


Congratulations on completing your Feb challenge and on your decisions on the 2 exits. Great work on stats and exiting SLGs!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Feb stats for me:
> Bag in - 1 (Balenciaga backpack)
> Bag out - 1 (Chanel tote got sold finally)
> *and a few scarves are IN, as @Cookiefiend said, i'll try to do better next month, i promise! *


Congratulations on your ins and outs. I love Cookie’s scarf comment - I’ll try to do better next month!



Rhl2987 said:


> February has seen me caught up with house issues, getting ready for the baby, and the latest surprise of needing to buy a new car. I haven't participated in the challenges, but hopefully I will be able to do that more in March?
> 
> Bags In - 1 (my lovely new mini Roulis from H)
> Bags Out - 1
> 
> SLGs In - 0
> SLGs Out - 0
> Technically, I bought a few pieces from Louis Vuitton and then returned them. Although I would love to have items in my bags to organize my things, I don't need them and I would rather spend that money elsewhere!
> 
> I also picked out a couple new pieces from VCA to add to my collection, so I'm excited for those to arrive. I haven't tried the pair of earrings in person so will decide if they are keepers or not.


Congratulations on your mini Roulis and your out! The VCA pieces sound exciting!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm sorry that your prior car was totaled!
> 
> Caddies are great! My parents drove them for years. Please share some of your tips for being the fun house! Neither my husband nor I had that growing up so would love to hear tips and tricks from you


I certainly can!  It was a lot of fun doing things for and with the kids. I’ll PM you so we don’t highjack the thread. 


lynne_ross said:


> I love the dinning room table comparison. Our whole dinning room set was so expensive, and we have st in there once in 4 years - though I craft (none messy crafts) in their with my daughter at times. But you are right never thought about resale. I also have not thought about resale with jewelry.
> 
> On the resale discussion, I don’t think about resale with bags I am currently in love with and buying from the store. I think about it if I am offered something on the road and I am on the fence about it. Since I mostly buy hermes bags and I shop while travelling I have to make a decision on the spot. I have only bought and resold (without using) one bag I bought while travelling. The other time I think about resale is if I am buying resale. All of my bags have been purchased directly from the store, but I know I will go resale at some point. I have been considering buying the birkin 25 resale but I am having trouble pulling the trigger on one and paying more than at the store. I have been seeing the resale prices decrease for h bags over recent years so a part of me is thinking I should just wait it out and see if the b 25s decrease too since they are just recently popular, but I would be fine paying more and buying from the store if prices increase. Irrational, I know. I think it is all the resale discussion that gets in your head.


 Like you, I only think of resale on things I know I’ll actively resell and have a mature resale market. For me that’s handbags and cars. I do sell furniture if I don’t need it but, that is soooo far down the road, and resale on furniture is so terrible no matter the quality, it doesn’t factor when I buy.

But, again I use all my things. We use the dining room and the good china regularly. Anyone may curl up on the “good” great room sofa and take a nap. Like you and @Rhl2987, I buy high end and custom furniture. But, we use it all and it still stays looking nice. (probably because we’ve only had one declawed cat and one tiny dog over the years.) 

My “joyfully use everything often” mentality isn’t a Kondo thing. It’s a direct reaction to seeing my mother buy things and NEVER use them - always planning to enjoy life in the future. We never sat in the dining room. The living room was off limits except for company. She didn’t wear her nice jewelry. She always bought nice clothes in small sizes (she is quite overweight) and didn’t dress the body she lives in. It drove / drives me crazy. I see the happiness that ever was and vowed I would live different. Hence me wearing my Chanels to WalMart and (over) celebrating every holiday and birthday including Groundhog Day. 

The one category it would never occur to me to think of resale before now is jewelry.  I buy what I like as inexpensively as I can but, the emphasis is buying what I like no compromises. And wear it all. And historically I’ve kept it all. Selling some recently has been the anomaly. Plus, does any category have worse resale than jewelry? I think even fast fashion clothes might hold value better. Lol!!!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> For me it is more of an emotional investment. Like thinking if I had a less fragile red bag that with help styling it I would wear it. That did not happen. So last night I got lucky and sold it for much less then I paid. I am delighted because I got a chance to try it out, to find that it didn't work and to send it to someone who will love it.


Well done on your sale and your learning.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My February stats:

Bags In: 1 
Bags Out: 1
SLG’s In: 0
SLG’s Out: 0 

I also sold 2 Tiffany bracelets and a number of household / furniture items. 

Mr. S bought me another pair Tom Ford sunnies because I loved the first pair so much. And, I bought 2 pair of shoes, a couple of dressier dresses, some slacks and some jeans. I’m done with jeans. I’ve gone from owning 1 pair to owning 12 pair in a few months. Lol! I still desperately need cute tops and casual dresses. 

We are redoing flooring on the top floor of the house along with completely redoing the master bedroom and closet. So right now all my things are in a spare bedroom closet...and it doesn’t fit. How did _that_ happen? This is why I’m going to do my daily tracking. I’ve gotten off track with something in there. Lol! 

My February challenge results. 
• Red bag - I wore all of 3 of them and decided to sell the Prada which just sold! I also decided I need that bag in a different color. So a good challenge for me. 
• Function or form - I was too aggressive. I tried to wear the top four in each category and I ran out of days in the month. But at least I wore them all at least once.


----------



## More bags

*February Update and YTD Stats

Challenges*
1) Colour Challenge with my red and burgundy bags, 4 bags - completed
2) Fresh Focus February - completed

- Rotated 5 pens since beginning of 2019
- Carried 15 bags in February
- Read 6 books YTD

*February Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out (Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda in, Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal out)
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Feb stats for me:
> Bag in - 1 (Balenciaga backpack)
> Bag out - 1 (Chanel tote got sold finally)
> and a few scarves are IN, as @Cookiefiend said, i'll try to do better next month, i promise!



Congrats on selling the Chanel!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My February stats:
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 1
> SLG’s In: 0
> SLG’s Out: 0
> 
> I also sold 2 Tiffany bracelets and a number of household / furniture items.
> 
> Mr. S bought me another pair Tom Ford sunnies because I loved the first pair so much. And, I bought 2 pair of shoes, a couple of dressier dresses, some slacks and some jeans. I’m done with jeans. I’ve gone from owning 1 pair to owning 12 pair in a few months. Lol! I still desperately need cute tops and casual dresses.
> 
> We are redoing flooring on the top floor of the house along with completely redoing the master bedroom and closet. So right now all my things are in a spare bedroom closet...and it doesn’t fit. How did _that_ happen? This is why I’m going to do my daily tracking. I’ve gotten off track with something in there. Lol!
> 
> My February challenge results.
> • Red bag - I wore all of 3 of them and decided to sell the Prada which just sold! I also decided I need that bag in a different color. So a good challenge for me.
> • Function or form - I was too aggressive. I tried to wear the top four in each category and I ran out of days in the month. But at least I wore them all at least once.


Great February, congratulations on the Red Prada out and your Chanel tote in! Congratulations on your other sales. Great progress and great curating.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My February Stats:
*Bags* *in*: 0
*Bags* *out*: 1 (it's been listed for a couple months and sold last week!!)

Extreme Team Challenge:
*Biggest*: 5/5 more than once each 
*Smallest*: only 4/11  I have too many mini bags, but I do still love all the ones I didn't get to use and I'll continue rotating through them even after February.

I really enjoyed this challenge - the major pro was that it felt very freeing to prioritize wearing my bags for this challenge over worrying what my co-workers will think!

The con is that it made me want to add more big bags to my collection  And it showed me that I still really love using my mini bags, so it makes me feel like I would be justified in getting more LOL.

What is this logic?? Why do I like huge bags AND teeny bags? And I still want to use my medium bags too! I'm a bag monster and I need to be chained to this thread and to ban island.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> Feb stats for me:
> Bag in - 1 (Balenciaga backpack)
> Bag out - 1 (Chanel tote got sold finally)
> and a few scarves are IN, as @Cookiefiend said, i'll try to do better next month, i promise!


Congrats on your sale!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> We are redoing flooring on the top floor of the house along with completely redoing the master bedroom and closet. So right now all my things are in a spare bedroom closet...and it doesn’t fit. How did _that_ happen? This is why I’m going to do my daily tracking. I’ve gotten off track with something in there. Lol!


I would love to hear about your master closet remodel and your inspiration and priorities for your future closet. I’m doing the same right now and am so curious about others who have redone theirs. I have many things, so wanted to stop the overflow into other closets in the house. There will be glass front cabinets for handbag storage, a limited number of dresser drawers for jewelry, H scarves, and gym clothes/pajamas/etc, tons of open shoe shelves, and then the rest will be open hanging space, with a little bit of room for longer things like coats and dresses. It is a combined master closet, laundry room, and scrub sink space where we water all of the orchids we have in the house. I am so looking forward to the end result! It will go in on March 11  Then I'll hopefully have plenty of time to finish off the nesting phase and finalize baby's room before she arrives.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My February Stats:
> *Bags* *in*: 0
> *Bags* *out*: 1 (it's been listed for a couple months and sold last week!!)
> 
> Extreme Team Challenge:
> *Biggest*: 5/5 more than once each
> *Smallest*: only 4/11  I have too many mini bags, but I do still love all the ones I didn't get to use and I'll continue rotating through them even after February.
> 
> I really enjoyed this challenge - the major pro was that it felt very freeing to prioritize wearing my bags for this challenge over worrying what my co-workers will think!
> 
> The con is that it made me want to add more big bags to my collection  And it showed me that I still really love using my mini bags, so it makes me feel like I would be justified in getting more LOL.
> 
> What is this logic?? Why do I like huge bags AND teeny bags? And I still want to use my medium bags too! I'm a bag monster and I need to be chained to this thread and to ban island.


Congrats on your bag sale!! Maybe what that tells you is that you love variety and are willing and able to enjoy carrying all different sizes!! I've found that I do not like to carry big bags, so I am much less versatile than you are. And I also don't like too small of bags, especially now that they look incredibly tiny against my huge body! Mini bags really are so usable though. I had a Chanel WOC for almost 10 years that I purchased in Paris, and I sold it after much use and enjoyment when it no longer fit my lifestyle. I think I may have made money on that bag, which is incredible. I used it primarily for going out in my younger years and I spilled countless drinks on that bag and it was still nearly perfect. 

If you had to pick a very favorite size, could you? Or do you have favorite sizes for different activities? I like a medium sized bag best because then I don't feel like it is too empty when I am carrying it since I barely carry anything around.


----------



## dcooney4

I just sold an inexpensive bag and and slg. I already sent them out. Now my question is do you count a key holder as an slg? I got it for Valentine’s Day. It is not a pouch that I can put other things in .


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> I would love to hear about your master closet remodel and your inspiration and priorities for your future closet. I’m doing the same right now and am so curious about others who have redone theirs. I have many things, so wanted to stop the overflow into other closets in the house. There will be glass front cabinets for handbag storage, a limited number of dresser drawers for jewelry, H scarves, and gym clothes/pajamas/etc, tons of open shoe shelves, and then the rest will be open hanging space, with a little bit of room for longer things like coats and dresses. It is a combined master closet, laundry room, and scrub sink space where we water all of the orchids we have in the house. I am so looking forward to the end result! It will go in on March 11  Then I'll hopefully have plenty of time to finish off the nesting phase and finalize baby's room before she arrives.


I think it is a great idea to have the laundry right next to the closet.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> My blue bags



Stunning collection of blues


----------



## dcooney4

It’s this 6 key holder.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I just sold an inexpensive bag and and slg. I already sent them out. Now my question is do you count a key holder as an slg? I got it for Valentine’s Day. It is not a pouch that I can put other things in .



It would be under SLGs if sold online so yes


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> It would be under SLGs if sold online so yes


Thanks! I thought so. I was just trying hard to have a month of no bag or slgs in. Oh well! I do really like it.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> February has seen me caught up with house issues, getting ready for the baby, and the latest surprise of needing to buy a new car. I haven't participated in the challenges, but hopefully I will be able to do that more in March?
> 
> Bags In - 1 (my lovely new mini Roulis from H)
> Bags Out - 1
> 
> SLGs In - 0
> SLGs Out - 0
> Technically, I bought a few pieces from Louis Vuitton and then returned them. Although I would love to have items in my bags to organize my things, I don't need them and I would rather spend that money elsewhere!
> 
> I also picked out a couple new pieces from VCA to add to my collection, so I'm excited for those to arrive. I haven't tried the pair of earrings in person so will decide if they are keepers or not.



I was gonna say how well you were doing until I saw the bit about the couple of VCA pieces. In another way, that's _another _way of doing really well so congrats all round.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My February Stats:
> *Bags* *in*: 0
> *Bags* *out*: 1 (it's been listed for a couple months and sold last week!!)
> 
> Extreme Team Challenge:
> *Biggest*: 5/5 more than once each
> *Smallest*: only 4/11  I have too many mini bags, but I do still love all the ones I didn't get to use and I'll continue rotating through them even after February.
> 
> I really enjoyed this challenge - the major pro was that it felt very freeing to prioritize wearing my bags for this challenge over worrying what my co-workers will think!
> 
> The con is that it made me want to add more big bags to my collection  And it showed me that I still really love using my mini bags, so it makes me feel like I would be justified in getting more LOL.
> 
> What is this logic?? Why do I like huge bags AND teeny bags? And I still want to use my medium bags too! I'm a bag monster and I need to be chained to this thread and to ban island.



Don't be hard on yourself I like big and small bags but not ao many bags i the middle either. Makes perfect sense, the everything, all-day bag or essentials mini.  You can also carry both. A middle bag ca be neither big enough nor chic enough.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> This is stunning!
> 
> 
> Beautiful blue bags Miss_Dawn



Thank you! 



Sparkletastic said:


> I will. I’m looking for some myself so, we can have an ongoing search!!
> Gorgeous, MD!!!  I’m trying to decide which blue I want. I’m leaning towards Baltico which is a darker navy because it comes with the shw I like.  Here are two exampes of the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355618
> View attachment 4355619
> 
> But, I don’t want it to read black. What is the color name of your navy?
> Those are gorgeous and on my hunt lost. Did it ever come in navy?



I think the colour is Bluette. It does look a bit black in some pictures but most of the time it’s a lovely deep blue. I love sapphires, and this colour is like a nice deep Madagascar sapphire to me. 



essiedub said:


> You’re sweet *miss* *Dawn* but these are not my hands . They belong to clairejune whos is the TPFer with the awesome jewelry..which I am coveting!



Oops!
I did still love how excited you sounded 



Rhl2987 said:


> Such beautiful pictures and bag as well!



Thank you! That’s very kind.



ElainePG said:


> I'm not positive... and you might could ask on one of the Mulberry threads... but I'm pretty sure that it didn't. The ones I know for sure are taupe (that's the one I have), black, oxblood, and oak. @msd_bags , can you help me out here?
> 
> ETA: I misspoke. Not navy, but it did come in a kind of medium blue shade, with silver hardware. I just spotted one on eBay. I'm not linking to it, because I can't vouch for the seller, but it popped up easily when I searched.



I googled it after you mentioned it and it really is a lovely bag. Do you have a picture of yours? 



catsinthebag said:


> Love these, especially both of those royal blue Prada’s!



I’m carrying my soft blue Prada right now! I  really like having both of them, thank you! 



papertiger said:


> Stunning collection of blues



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I certainly can!  It was a lot of fun doing things for and with the kids. I’ll PM you so we don’t highjack the thread.
> Like you, I only think of resale on things I know I’ll actively resell and have a mature resale market. For me that’s handbags and cars. I do sell furniture if I don’t need it but, that is soooo far down the road, and resale on furniture is so terrible no matter the quality, it doesn’t factor when I buy.
> 
> But, again I use all my things. We use the dining room and the good china regularly. Anyone may curl up on the “good” great room sofa and take a nap. Like you and @Rhl2987, I buy high end and custom furniture. But, we use it all and it still stays looking nice. (probably because we’ve only had one declawed cat and one tiny dog over the years.)
> 
> My “joyfully use everything often” mentality isn’t a Kondo thing. It’s a direct reaction to seeing my mother buy things and NEVER use them - always planning to enjoy life in the future. We never sat in the dining room. The living room was off limits except for company. She didn’t wear her nice jewelry. She always bought nice clothes in small sizes (she is quite overweight) and didn’t dress the body she lives in. It drove / drives me crazy. I see the happiness that ever was and vowed I would live different. Hence me wearing my Chanels to WalMart and (over) celebrating every holiday and birthday including Groundhog Day.
> 
> The one category it would never occur to me to think of resale before now is jewelry.  I buy what I like as inexpensively as I can but, the emphasis is buying what I like no compromises. And wear it all. And historically I’ve kept it all. Selling some recently has been the anomaly. Plus, does any category have worse resale than jewelry? I think even fast fashion clothes might hold value better. Lol!!!



Well, I'm glad to say I've sold jewellery at a very nice profit even though I only sold when pieces were too good for me (insurance premiums were both too high and a absolute necessity) or too impractical.  Like bags, I really love jewellery I can wear. I will almost anything but large antique natural pearls (heavy as well as headache inducing and worryingly precious) or Russian gold medals (irreplaceable and can be viewed as political if worn) etc not worth keeping when I can buy things new/vintage I can enjoy on a daily basis. 

I'm totally with you and @ElainePG on this


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Here is a random post.

What bags are travelling with me?

I’m in Amsterdam for a long weekend, and my little bag / SLG travellers are:
- Montblanc laptop bag
- PA in monogram as a small bag inside laptop bag
- Diorever WOC for dinner
- Prada satchel for travel
- standard SLGs - Chanel zippy and round coin purse
- new Kirigamis as various catch all organisers

(I just thought I’d share, because - y’know, I might as well )


----------



## papertiger

Feb stats

Bags out 0
Bags in 1

Gonna have to find something to say goodbye to to make that add-up.

SLGs out 0
SLGs in 0.

I have the excuse that work was solid this month.

On the other hand I did donate a picture frame and sold a white mink jacket that I've been meaning to do for years.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My February Stats:
> *Bags* *in*: 0
> *Bags* *out*: 1 (it's been listed for a couple months and sold last week!!)
> 
> Extreme Team Challenge:
> *Biggest*: 5/5 more than once each
> *Smallest*: only 4/11  I have too many mini bags, but I do still love all the ones I didn't get to use and I'll continue rotating through them even after February.
> 
> I really enjoyed this challenge - the major pro was that it felt very freeing to prioritize wearing my bags for this challenge over worrying what my co-workers will think!
> 
> The con is that it made me want to add more big bags to my collection  And it showed me that I still really love using my mini bags, so it makes me feel like I would be justified in getting more LOL.
> 
> What is this logic?? Why do I like huge bags AND teeny bags? And I still want to use my medium bags too! I'm a bag monster and I need to be chained to this thread and to ban island.


LOL!  We’re all bag fanatics so don’t feel bad.

I think it makes sense to like different sizes. They have different functions and size also impacts how a bag looks with an outfit.


Rhl2987 said:


> I would love to hear about your master closet remodel and your inspiration and priorities for your future closet. I’m doing the same right now and am so curious about others who have redone theirs. I have many things, so wanted to stop the overflow into other closets in the house. There will be glass front cabinets for handbag storage, a limited number of dresser drawers for jewelry, H scarves, and gym clothes/pajamas/etc, tons of open shoe shelves, and then the rest will be open hanging space, with a little bit of room for longer things like coats and dresses. It is a combined master closet, laundry room, and scrub sink space where we water all of the orchids we have in the house. I am so looking forward to the end result! It will go in on March 11  Then I'll hopefully have plenty of time to finish off the nesting phase and finalize baby's room before she arrives.


Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.

The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.

My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a 
work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.

The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work. 

Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol! 


dcooney4 said:


> I just sold an inexpensive bag and and slg. I already sent them out. Now my question is do you count a key holder as an slg? I got it for Valentine’s Day. It is not a pouch that I can put other things in .


I would. It’s a small leather good like a coin purse only holds coins.


Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the colour is Bluette. It does look a bit black in some pictures but most of the time it’s a lovely deep blue. I love sapphires, and this colour is like a nice deep Madagascar sapphire to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!
> I did still love how excited you sounded
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! That’s very kind.
> 
> 
> 
> I googled it after you mentioned it and it really is a lovely bag. Do you have a picture of yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m carrying my soft blue Prada right now! I  really like having both of them, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks! The bluette is gorgeous. My favorite colors are pink & green but I don’t wear much of those colors and never decorate with them. I love rich cobalt and navy blue for interiors and bags.

I’m not sure that cobalt is the right color for me with this bag. I think something with a grey undertone maybe?


papertiger said:


> Feb stats
> 
> Bags out 0
> Bags in 1
> 
> Gonna have to find something to say goodbye to to make that add-up.
> 
> SLGs out 0
> SLGs in 0.
> 
> I have the excuse that work was solid this month.
> 
> On the other hand I did donate a picture frame and sold a white mink jacket that I've been meaning to do for years.


Did I miss the bag you purchased?  Please share! And, congrats on the mink sale!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I think it is a great idea to have the laundry right next to the closet.


I feel lucky that this house has the laundry on the second floor. My first house had the laundry in the horrible, unfinished basement. Prior to the remodel, we had a little window opening between the master closet and laundry, to throw dirty clothes over into the other room. We've now taken that down and have a full doorway, so the spaces could be combined. The old laundry room also had a lot of cabinets so it was an office as well. We should have ample closet space after this!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I thought so. I was just trying hard to have a month of no bag or slgs in. Oh well! I do really like it.


Count it as a half  I think you did very well!


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> It’s this 6 key holder.


That's so nice!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I was gonna say how well you were doing until I saw the bit about the couple of VCA pieces. In another way, that's _another _way of doing really well so congrats all round.


 Thank you! I'm very excited and these better be pieces that I wear nearly everyday, that is for sure!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  We’re all bag fanatics so don’t feel bad.
> 
> I think it makes sense to like different sizes. They have different functions and size also impacts how a bag looks with an outfit.
> Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.
> 
> The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.
> 
> My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a
> work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.
> 
> The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work.
> 
> Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol!
> I would. It’s a small leather good like a coin purse only holds coins.
> Thanks! The bluette is gorgeous. My favorite colors are pink & green but I don’t wear much of those colors and never decorate with them. I love rich cobalt and navy blue for interiors and bags.
> 
> I’m not sure that cobalt is the right color for me with this bag. I think something with a grey undertone maybe?
> Did I miss the bag you purchased?  Please share! And, congrats on the mink sale!


It is going to look fabulous when it is done. I love the color scheme. 
Oh and I counted the key holder.


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My February Stats:
> *Bags* *in*: 0
> *Bags* *out*: 1 (it's been listed for a couple months and sold last week!!)
> 
> Extreme Team Challenge:
> *Biggest*: 5/5 more than once each
> *Smallest*: only 4/11  I have too many mini bags, but I do still love all the ones I didn't get to use and I'll continue rotating through them even after February.
> 
> I really enjoyed this challenge - the major pro was that it felt very freeing to prioritize wearing my bags for this challenge over worrying what my co-workers will think!
> 
> The con is that it made me want to add more big bags to my collection  And it showed me that I still really love using my mini bags, so it makes me feel like I would be justified in getting more LOL.
> 
> What is this logic?? Why do I like huge bags AND teeny bags? And I still want to use my medium bags too! I'm a bag monster and I need to be chained to this thread and to ban island.


Great stats. 
Maybe you just need to redefine what a mini bag is...problem solved.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> That's so nice!


Thanks!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Feb stats
> 
> Bags out 0
> Bags in 1
> 
> Gonna have to find something to say goodbye to to make that add-up.
> 
> SLGs out 0
> SLGs in 0.
> 
> I have the excuse that work was solid this month.
> 
> On the other hand I did donate a picture frame and sold a white mink jacket that I've been meaning to do for years.


Great stats! Congratulations on your Plume, what colour did you choose? Nicely done on the picture frame and mink jacket sale!


----------



## dcooney4

February Tally 
Bags in 0 
Bags out 2
Slgs in 1
Slgs out 1


----------



## dcooney4

Double post


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> Here is a random post.
> 
> What bags are travelling with me?
> 
> I’m in Amsterdam for a long weekend, and my little bag / SLG travellers are:
> - Montblanc laptop bag
> - PA in monogram as a small bag inside laptop bag
> - Diorever WOC for dinner
> - Prada satchel for travel
> - standard SLGs - Chanel zippy and round coin purse
> - new Kirigamis as various catch all organisers
> 
> (I just thought I’d share, because - y’know, I might as well )


Miss Dawn..these SLGs!!! Of course, I’m an SLG addict..just wondering how you are using the LV origami set. I got one (shhh) cuz I just had to have it and now just can’t figure out what to do with it


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  We’re all bag fanatics so don’t feel bad.
> 
> I think it makes sense to like different sizes. They have different functions and size also impacts how a bag looks with an outfit.
> Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.
> 
> The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.
> 
> My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a
> work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.
> 
> The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work.
> 
> Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol!
> I would. It’s a small leather good like a coin purse only holds coins.
> Thanks! The bluette is gorgeous. My favorite colors are pink & green but I don’t wear much of those colors and never decorate with them. I love rich cobalt and navy blue for interiors and bags.
> 
> I’m not sure that cobalt is the right color for me with this bag. I think something with a grey undertone maybe?
> Did I miss the bag you purchased?  Please share! And, congrats on the mink sale!


Great wall !!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I would love to hear about your master closet remodel and your inspiration and priorities for your future closet. I’m doing the same right now and am so curious about others who have redone theirs. I have many things, so wanted to stop the overflow into other closets in the house. There will be glass front cabinets for handbag storage, a limited number of dresser drawers for jewelry, H scarves, and gym clothes/pajamas/etc, tons of open shoe shelves, and then the rest will be open hanging space, with a little bit of room for longer things like coats and dresses. It is a combined master closet, laundry room, and scrub sink space where we water all of the orchids we have in the house. I am so looking forward to the end result! It will go in on March 11  Then I'll hopefully have plenty of time to finish off the nesting phase and finalize baby's room before she arrives.


Your closet sounds glorious, looking forward to pics.  Our master closet was done by the previous owners and is too nice to justify redoing. However, there is no spot for long dresses so I am having a shelf lowered to provide a spot. Then I can move my clothes out of my daughter’s closet. 
I am a huge fan of orchids and there are many in my house. Our Nanny waters them each week using ice cubes. I thought it would kill them but years later and they still flower frequently.


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Here is a random post.
> 
> What bags are travelling with me?
> 
> I’m in Amsterdam for a long weekend, and my little bag / SLG travellers are:
> - Montblanc laptop bag
> - PA in monogram as a small bag inside laptop bag
> - Diorever WOC for dinner
> - Prada satchel for travel
> - standard SLGs - Chanel zippy and round coin purse
> - new Kirigamis as various catch all organisers
> 
> (I just thought I’d share, because - y’know, I might as well )


Love Amsterdam, best carrot I have had too! Enjoy your time.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Lovely blues. *The lv looks purple* - is it the lighting?


It's definitely the lighting. The color is a deep deep, deeeeep navy. It looks black in some lights, and I generally wear it with black. In other lights, the blue pops out and it looks almost cobalt, so it's a real shape-shifter!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Not sure if these count, but athletic flats makes me think of these RedValentino ballet sneakers! https://www.redvalentino.com/us/sne...TkRmPo1kdI3H7X5Yk5a3xznYxwAnvwUQaAvCdEALw_wcB They come in a couple of colors and I've seen them on sale some places.


What fun! I wish I could try them on in a store. I'd worry that the criss-cross straps would hit too high. But I love the contrast of the white sole and the black shoe.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rhl2987 said:


> If you had to pick a very favorite size, could you? Or do you have favorite sizes for different activities? I like a medium sized bag best because then I don't feel like it is too empty when I am carrying it since I barely carry anything around.


Oh gosh, I love all the sizes for different reasons! I'd say the mini size is my favorite for artistic reasons. I love how funny and charming all miniature things are! My boyfriend loves miniature things as well so that's something we share  

I like big bags for work because I always want to pack my lunch, so I can fit all the essentials that I usually put in my mini bags PLUS my bulky lunchbox (side note, did you know Saks sells pretty lunchboxes?!) In NYC, you see so many working women carrying a tote on each shoulder and sometimes even more!! That's nuts to me; it's so bad for your back. 

I like my medium bags best for a day out. I like to take pictures so medium bags fit the essentials plus my camera. 

Overall, I like minis the most because of aesthetics, and because in college - back when I was a normal person and not a crazy bag lady - I got so used to just carrying my phone and wallet in my pockets that I am very used to only carrying the bare essentials!


Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  We’re all bag fanatics so don’t feel bad.
> 
> I think it makes sense to like different sizes. They have different functions and size also impacts how a bag looks with an outfit.
> Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.
> 
> The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.
> 
> My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a
> work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.
> 
> The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work.
> 
> Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol!
> I would. It’s a small leather good like a coin purse only holds coins.
> Thanks! The bluette is gorgeous. My favorite colors are pink & green but I don’t wear much of those colors and never decorate with them. I love rich cobalt and navy blue for interiors and bags.
> 
> I’m not sure that cobalt is the right color for me with this bag. I think something with a grey undertone maybe?
> Did I miss the bag you purchased?  Please share! And, congrats on the mink sale!


The home decor sounds so awesome!! I love all the home renovation posts. 

My boyfriend and I dream of the day when we can buy ourselves a little house by the sea (goodbye forever, NYC!!) and renovate it into the perfect little cottage


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  We’re all bag fanatics so don’t feel bad.
> 
> I think it makes sense to like different sizes. They have different functions and size also impacts how a bag looks with an outfit.
> Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.
> 
> The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.
> 
> My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a
> work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.
> 
> The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work.
> 
> Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol!
> I would. It’s a small leather good like a coin purse only holds coins.
> Thanks! The bluette is gorgeous. My favorite colors are pink & green but I don’t wear much of those colors and never decorate with them. I love rich cobalt and navy blue for interiors and bags.
> 
> I’m not sure that cobalt is the right color for me with this bag. I think something with a grey undertone maybe?
> Did I miss the bag you purchased?  Please share! And, congrats on the mink sale!



I will post


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> For February, I completed my personal challenge of carrying all red, pink, burgundy, and purple bags. As a result, I decided to part with two of them. They won't be counted as out until they sell.
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 1
> SLGs out: 5


Which ones did you decide to part with?
Congrats on five (five! wow!) SLGs out. Those SLGs do tend to accumulate, don't they? I swear, they procreate inside closets!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Which ones did you decide to part with?
> Congrats on five (five! wow!) SLGs out. Those SLGs do tend to accumulate, don't they? I swear, they procreate inside closets!


My SLGs are out of control! This month, I sold three purse charms, a wallet and a cosmetic case. I already got rid of most of my wristlets. I had the bad habit of buying them because I wanted the color but didn't need a whole bag in it; however, I never use wristlets! I've only got a few left, only one that isn't for sale. It's just too pretty to part with yet! I still have a long way to go on the purse charms. I have a bunch listed. I don't count them gone until they sell.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My SLGs are out of control! This month, I sold three purse charms, a wallet and a cosmetic case. I already got rid of most of my wristlets. I had the bad habit of buying them because I wanted the color but didn't need a whole bag in it; however, I never use wristlets! I've only got a few left, only one that isn't for sale. It's just too pretty to part with yet! I still have a long way to go on the purse charms. I have a bunch listed. I don't count them gone until they sell.


Well done on getting 5 out. I am like you until something sells I don’t count it out either.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.
> 
> The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.
> 
> My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.
> 
> The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work.
> 
> Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol!


That sounds stunning! I hope you will post pictures as things are completed!! Sparkle details are fun! Maybe you could fit that in with lighting too? Is your username indicative of your love of sparkles? 

Did you decide to keep your hanging space open? We did because closed cabinets can really add to the expense. 

We got some new pieces and bedding for our bedroom last year but I don’t even know why I bother. We have 3 dogs so there are 2 big dog beds on the floor plus a huge crate for the puppy to sleep in... not exactly beautiful.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Here is a random post.
> 
> What bags are travelling with me?
> 
> I’m in Amsterdam for a long weekend, and my little bag / SLG travellers are:
> - Montblanc laptop bag
> - PA in monogram as a small bag inside laptop bag
> - Diorever WOC for dinner
> - Prada satchel for travel
> - standard SLGs - Chanel zippy and round coin purse
> - new Kirigamis as various catch all organisers
> 
> (I just thought I’d share, because - y’know, I might as well )


 How much do you love and use your two Chanel SLGs. They are so pretty (as is everything pictured).


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I would love to hear about your master closet remodel and your inspiration and priorities for your future closet. I’m doing the same right now and am so curious about others who have redone theirs. I have many things, so wanted to stop the overflow into other closets in the house. There will be glass front cabinets for handbag storage, a limited number of dresser drawers for jewelry, H scarves, and gym clothes/pajamas/etc, tons of open shoe shelves, and then the rest will be open hanging space, with a little bit of room for longer things like coats and dresses. It is a combined master closet, laundry room, and scrub sink space where we water all of the orchids we have in the house. I am so looking forward to the end result! It will go in on March 11  Then I'll hopefully have plenty of time to finish off the nesting phase and finalize baby's room before she arrives.


The closet sounds fantastic! Did you design it yourselves, or did you work with a closet designer person? How did you decide how much drawer space to allocate to jewelry, versus scarves, versus clothing? The glas front cabinets for your handbags are going to really showcase them... and you have such gorgeous bags, they will make you smile every time you walk into the closet!

I'm guessing this a shared closet with your DH, so how are you divvying up the space? Halfsies, or do you get more? 

Oh, and I'm very impressed about the orchids! I don't have anything remotely resembling a green thumb. I can't even keep a philodendron alive.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I googled it after you mentioned it and it really is a lovely bag. Do you have a picture of yours?


I do! This is my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, in the Small size. Except it really isn't terribly small... it's about 11" across, so it's a perfect daytime bag. The color is Taupe, and the leather is Shiny Goat. It's hard to see in this photo, because of the reflection, but the hardware is silver.


----------



## ElainePG

February Stats:
Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 0

SLGs In: 0
SLGs Out: 0

And I didn't buy any scarves or jewelry, so that's good. I've bought a few clothing items, either lucky finds at consignment shops ($25 for an Armani skirt... no way I was leaving it behind!) or basics like new J. Crew tees to replace some ancient Ralph Lauren ones that I loved, but are no longer available.

I've finally done my last my closet purge, and now I need some things. Especially spring/summer clothes. But I'm going to proceed *slowly*. I'm still working my way through the Brenda Kinsel book, and reading up on the concept of capsule wardrobes (though I'm not sure it's for me). It won't be spring for a couple of months, and it never gets super warm here, so I've got time.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I do! This is my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, in the Small size. Except it really isn't terribly small... it's about 11" across, so it's a perfect daytime bag. The color is Taupe, and the leather is Shiny Goat. It's hard to see in this photo, because of the reflection, but the hardware is silver.
> View attachment 4357108


This is so pretty - great bag!



ElainePG said:


> February Stats:
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> 
> SLGs In: 0
> SLGs Out: 0
> 
> And I didn't buy any scarves or jewelry, so that's good. I've bought a few clothing items, either lucky finds at consignment shops ($25 for an Armani skirt... no way I was leaving it behind!) or basics like new J. Crew tees to replace some ancient Ralph Lauren ones that I loved, but are no longer available.
> 
> I've finally done my last my closet purge, and now I need some things. Especially spring/summer clothes. But I'm going to proceed *slowly*. I'm still working my way through the Brenda Kinsel book, and reading up on the concept of capsule wardrobes (though I'm not sure it's for me). It won't be spring for a couple of months, and it never gets super warm here, so I've got time.


What a disciplined month and wonderful stats! Way to go Elaine!


----------



## muchstuff

Rhl2987 said:


> That sounds stunning! I hope you will post pictures as things are completed!! Sparkle details are fun! Maybe you could fit that in with lighting too? Is your username indicative of your love of sparkles?
> 
> Did you decide to keep your hanging space open? We did because closed cabinets can really add to the expense.
> 
> We got some new pieces and bedding for our bedroom last year but I don’t even know why I bother. We have 3 dogs so there are 2 big dog beds on the floor plus a huge crate for the puppy to sleep in... not exactly beautiful.


We're waiting for our new bedroom suite to arrive and we have a large crate for our dog in the bedroom as well. DH and I are going to argue over where the dresser goes, as I refuse to take the crate out of the bedroom, my boy's had his crate in our room for almost 12 years and I'm not changing that now!


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> We're waiting for our new bedroom suite to arrive and we have a large crate for our dog in the bedroom as well. DH and I are going to argue over where the dresser goes, as I refuse to take the crate out of the bedroom, my boy's had his crate in our room for almost 12 years and I'm not changing that now!


We put some orchids on top of the kennel and put it in the corner, so it's somewhat out of the way. But the dog beds are absolutely gigantic and right in the middle of the room. It's good I know my way around, and also how to avoid the throw pillows from the bed that are on the floor, or else falling in the middle of the night as a pregnant lady would not be nice!! We also have a Peloton in our bedroom because the room is quite spacious and there was nowhere else to put it, so I've given up. Making the bed is about as nice as it can get in there. Right now there are two extra sets of shelves in there with my gym/pajamas/tons of H boxes and shoes due to the reno. It's craziness!


----------



## Rhl2987

I'm happy to report that I am now the owner of a brand new Subaru Forester! Since it was the last day of the month, I called around to many dealerships to see what kind of deals I could get. I ended up finding the lowest price, which was not that much lower than the next lowest price, and then also getting an unbelievable quote on my trade in. I've driven a 2007 Honda Pilot for 10 years now, and my husband and I were a bit blown away by what they offered us. So, much later night than anticipated, but I'm happy and now have a safe car for baby on the way. Will get my carseat installed soon!

Thank you everyone for your car suggestions! I ended up going with this based on all of the research that I did, and my Mom has a newer Outback as well. I'm not too picky with cars. And, once I'm ready for a real luxury car I will be giving this one to DH


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> The closet sounds fantastic! Did you design it yourselves, or did you work with a closet designer person? How did you decide how much drawer space to allocate to jewelry, versus scarves, versus clothing? The glas front cabinets for your handbags are going to really showcase them... and you have such gorgeous bags, they will make you smile every time you walk into the closet!
> 
> I'm guessing this a shared closet with your DH, so how are you divvying up the space? Halfsies, or do you get more?
> 
> Oh, and I'm very impressed about the orchids! I don't have anything remotely resembling a green thumb. I can't even keep a philodendron alive.


I felt that the best deal would be to find a carpenter and have him put the closet together for/with us. I don't know if I really ended up getting a good deal, but at least I'll have real wood in my closet instead of the plywood or veneer that can be found at places like California Closets (I know they have higher priced options that are real wood too). We actually used CC for the nursery bedroom since that is a reach in closet and wasn't a huge expense. I found our carpenter on Houzz with great reviews. Anyone who is into design and interior decorating should check out that app. When I got my first home and was working with interior designers, I was absolutely addicted to it. I found my favorite artist, Michael Muir, on there and have purchased two original paintings of his from Australia and one limited edition print online.

Anyway, I gave the carpenter an idea of what I wanted when he came over in person, and then it changed quite a bit over the next few weeks. I knew I needed a lot of hanging space and shoe storage, because those are inevitably shoved into all corners of our homes. I will be shocked if our things come anywhere close to filling up the hanging space, but then that will be a wake up call for me to do a purge! We didn't have much drawer space at all and my husband reminded me that he needed some. So we added some more in and that was a bit of an expense. We only have 15 drawers, but 2 of those will be for jewelry/accessories and 2 will be for scarves. We will also have our current dresser out in the bedroom, so that can be used too. I'm a little bit worried that this won't be enough but we will make due. I don't have much jewelry or accessories, so I think the 2 drawers with inserts will actually be a bit overboard. Plus I have a beautiful jewelry box that my husband bought me for my birthday a couple years ago, so there will be extra space in those drawers. I only did a few shelves that we can both use for sweaters, and then there will be tons and tons of shoe storage space. I think I will finally get rid of all the shoe boxes that I keep my things in! I don't know if I have the heart to get rid of the H shoe boxes. I will have one high shelf going across a pretty long space, so I think I can put all of my H boxes for bags and shoes and everything else up there. 

Space is unfortunately not going to be half and half  My husband will probably get 2-2.5 sections of hanging space, out of 7, as much shoe space as he needs which shouldn't be too much, and then maybe 2-3 drawers (he can use the dresser in the bedroom too). It's mostly my closet  but I think he will be happy to have it too because it will look so nice, has a designated plant watering area, and he'll still get to enjoy it.

Orchids are tough! We have about 14 at this point. My Mom loves them and my parents have filled 3 bedrooms at home with orchids (on tables next to the windows). My Dad has a huge green thumb. They often grow massive plants, like their gorgeous and humongous jade plant, from little baby ones that they keep and nurture for years. We are less patient and usually buy the big, pretty ones, and then hopefully help them thrive. We just threw away our last orchid from the last house/city we were in so that was a little sad. But, if you put the work in, it's so much fun to see new plants grow off of old plants or have your plants reflower. And even just have them looking healthy is reward enough!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Just dropping in! I can’t believe how fast 2019 is flying by - feels like yesterday that we started the thread up for the year. I’m reporting 2 full months with no bag or slg purchases; 1 month with no wardrobe related purchases - I bought 4 pairs of shoes in January at a store closing sale. The shoes comprised of a pair of sandal styles I’ve been wanting at a reasonable price and also some summer work flats that I needed, and 2 pairs of comfortable wedges for my upcoming trip.


----------



## More bags

eggtartapproved said:


> Just dropping in! I can’t believe how fast 2019 is flying by - feels like yesterday that we started the thread up for the year. I’m reporting 2 full months with no bag or slg purchases; 1 month with no wardrobe related purchases - I bought 4 pairs of shoes in January at a store closing sale. The shoes comprised of a pair of sandal styles I’ve been wanting at a reasonable price and also some summer work flats that I needed, and 2 pairs of comfortable wedges for my upcoming trip.


Congratulations on your fantastic start to 2019!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great stats! Congratulations on your Plume, what colour did you choose? Nicely done on the picture frame and mink jacket sale!



Thank you 

I went for a Chocolate Box ghw 28 this time.  Very chic and minimalist in this colour and because of its size I can store it in my Travel Bolide.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  We’re all bag fanatics so don’t feel bad.
> 
> I think it makes sense to like different sizes. They have different functions and size also impacts how a bag looks with an outfit.
> Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.
> 
> The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.
> 
> My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a
> work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.
> 
> The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work.
> 
> Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol!
> I would. It’s a small leather good like a coin purse only holds coins.
> Thanks! The bluette is gorgeous. My favorite colors are pink & green but I don’t wear much of those colors and never decorate with them. I love rich cobalt and navy blue for interiors and bags.
> 
> I’m not sure that cobalt is the right color for me with this bag. I think something with a grey undertone maybe?
> Did I miss the bag you purchased?  Please share! And, congrats on the mink sale!



Very smart decor


----------



## Miss_Dawn

essiedub said:


> Miss Dawn..these SLGs!!! Of course, I’m an SLG addict..just wondering how you are using the LV origami set. I got one (shhh) cuz I just had to have it and now just can’t figure out what to do with it



It’s so cute!

I’m using the medium Kirigami consistently. It’s a catch all in my bag (small perfume, lipstick, nail file, mini USB, hair tie, mascara, mints, etc.)

I used the small one for business cards but then ended up swapping them to my Montblanc card case.

The large one fits my mini iPad and notebook and pen 



lynne_ross said:


> Love Amsterdam, best carrot I have had too! Enjoy your time.



Thank you!



Rhl2987 said:


> How much do you love and use your two Chanel SLGs. They are so pretty (as is everything pictured).



Thank you! I use them a lot. I have a matching set of DE LV SLGs and a matching set of Chanel SLGs, so I do alternate. I’m still adding to my black Chanel SLGs but the current family is attached 

Also some of my LV SLGs 



ElainePG said:


> I do! This is my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, in the Small size. Except it really isn't terribly small... it's about 11" across, so it's a perfect daytime bag. The color is Taupe, and the leather is Shiny Goat. It's hard to see in this photo, because of the reflection, but the hardware is silver.
> View attachment 4357108



Love, love, love this handbag! 
It looks both stylish and practical


----------



## dcooney4

eggtartapproved said:


> Just dropping in! I can’t believe how fast 2019 is flying by - feels like yesterday that we started the thread up for the year. I’m reporting 2 full months with no bag or slg purchases; 1 month with no wardrobe related purchases - I bought 4 pairs of shoes in January at a store closing sale. The shoes comprised of a pair of sandal styles I’ve been wanting at a reasonable price and also some summer work flats that I needed, and 2 pairs of comfortable wedges for my upcoming trip.


Well done!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so cute!
> 
> I’m using the medium Kirigami consistently. It’s a catch all in my bag (small perfume, lipstick, nail file, mini USB, hair tie, mascara, mints, etc.)
> 
> I used the small one for business cards but then ended up swapping them to my Montblanc card case.
> 
> The large one fits my mini iPad and notebook and pen
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I use them a lot. I have a matching set of DE LV SLGs and a matching set of Chanel SLGs, so I do alternate. I’m still adding to my black Chanel SLGs but the current family is attached
> 
> Also some of my LV S
> 
> Love, love, love this handbag!
> It looks both stylish and practical




Love them all!


----------



## essiedub

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so cute!
> 
> I’m using the medium Kirigami consistently. It’s a catch all in my bag (small perfume, lipstick, nail file, mini USB, hair tie, mascara, mints, etc.)
> 
> I used the small one for business cards but then ended up swapping them to my Montblanc card case.
> 
> The large one fits my mini iPad and notebook and pen
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I use them a lot. I have a matching set of DE LV SLGs and a matching set of Chanel SLGs, so I do alternate. I’m still adding to my black Chanel SLGs but the current family is attached
> 
> Also some of my LV SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this handbag!
> It looks both stylish and practical



Great SLGs! Fellow SLG addicts unite do you alternate and match to bag?


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I felt that the best deal would be to find a carpenter and have him put the closet together for/with us. I don't know if I really ended up getting a good deal, but at least I'll have real wood in my closet instead of the plywood or veneer that can be found at places like California Closets (I know they have higher priced options that are real wood too). We actually used CC for the nursery bedroom since that is a reach in closet and wasn't a huge expense. I found our carpenter on Houzz with great reviews. Anyone who is into design and interior decorating should check out that app. When I got my first home and was working with interior designers, I was absolutely addicted to it. I found my favorite artist, Michael Muir, on there and have purchased two original paintings of his from Australia and one limited edition print online.
> 
> Anyway, I gave the carpenter an idea of what I wanted when he came over in person, and then it changed quite a bit over the next few weeks. I knew I needed a lot of hanging space and shoe storage, because those are inevitably shoved into all corners of our homes. I will be shocked if our things come anywhere close to filling up the hanging space, but then that will be a wake up call for me to do a purge! We didn't have much drawer space at all and my husband reminded me that he needed some. So we added some more in and that was a bit of an expense. We only have 15 drawers, but 2 of those will be for jewelry/accessories and 2 will be for scarves. We will also have our current dresser out in the bedroom, so that can be used too. I'm a little bit worried that this won't be enough but we will make due. I don't have much jewelry or accessories, so I think the 2 drawers with inserts will actually be a bit overboard. Plus I have a beautiful jewelry box that my husband bought me for my birthday a couple years ago, so there will be extra space in those drawers. I only did a few shelves that we can both use for sweaters, and then there will be tons and tons of shoe storage space. I think I will finally get rid of all the shoe boxes that I keep my things in! I don't know if I have the heart to get rid of the H shoe boxes. I will have one high shelf going across a pretty long space, so I think I can put all of my H boxes for bags and shoes and everything else up there.
> 
> Space is unfortunately not going to be half and half  My husband will probably get 2-2.5 sections of hanging space, out of 7, as much shoe space as he needs which shouldn't be too much, and then maybe 2-3 drawers (he can use the dresser in the bedroom too). It's mostly my closet  but I think he will be happy to have it too because it will look so nice, has a designated plant watering area, and he'll still get to enjoy it.
> 
> Orchids are tough! We have about 14 at this point. My Mom loves them and my parents have filled 3 bedrooms at home with orchids (on tables next to the windows). My Dad has a huge green thumb. They often grow massive plants, like their gorgeous and humongous jade plant, from little baby ones that they keep and nurture for years. We are less patient and usually buy the big, pretty ones, and then hopefully help them thrive. We just threw away our last orchid from the last house/city we were in so that was a little sad. But, if you put the work in, it's so much fun to see new plants grow off of old plants or have your plants reflower. And even just have them looking healthy is reward enough!



I think going with an carpenter is small. All all the build ins in our closets were done were our house was remodeled and clearly done by a carpenter. We just hired a carpenter to do custom shelving in 2 closets (and a bunch of other things around) since I wanted real wood and for it to match the rest of the house. I am using these projects to test the person out before I get him to do some other build ins around house. I did not even look at the big brands like CC. 

Your closet sounds wonderful!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm happy to report that I am now the owner of a brand new Subaru Forester! Since it was the last day of the month, I called around to many dealerships to see what kind of deals I could get. I ended up finding the lowest price, which was not that much lower than the next lowest price, and then also getting an unbelievable quote on my trade in. I've driven a 2007 Honda Pilot for 10 years now, and my husband and I were a bit blown away by what they offered us. So, much later night than anticipated, but I'm happy and now have a safe car for baby on the way. Will get my carseat installed soon!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your car suggestions! I ended up going with this based on all of the research that I did, and my Mom has a newer Outback as well. I'm not too picky with cars. And, once I'm ready for a real luxury car I will be giving this one to DH


Congrats! So nice having a new safe car with a baby!


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so cute!
> 
> I’m using the medium Kirigami consistently. It’s a catch all in my bag (small perfume, lipstick, nail file, mini USB, hair tie, mascara, mints, etc.)
> 
> I used the small one for business cards but then ended up swapping them to my Montblanc card case.
> 
> The large one fits my mini iPad and notebook and pen
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I use them a lot. I have a matching set of DE LV SLGs and a matching set of Chanel SLGs, so I do alternate. I’m still adding to my black Chanel SLGs but the current family is attached
> 
> Also some of my LV SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this handbag!
> It looks both stylish and practical


I’m love with you entire SLG collection. All very practical and adorable!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> That sounds stunning! I hope you will post pictures as things are completed!! Sparkle details are fun! Maybe you could fit that in with lighting too? Is your username indicative of your love of sparkles?
> 
> Did you decide to keep your hanging space open? We did because closed cabinets can really add to the expense.
> 
> We got some new pieces and bedding for our bedroom last year but I don’t even know why I bother. We have 3 dogs so there are 2 big dog beds on the floor plus a huge crate for the puppy to sleep in... not exactly beautiful.


I adore sparkly, shiny, pretty (but, not blingy, gaudy) things. Yes, I’m adding a bit of sparkle with the lighting and little touches like the napkin rings, smaller pillows, etc. and some things naturally sparkle - like the pretty gunmetal chargers in the dining room and mirrors on various walls in different rooms. Nothing to run the hubs out of the house, just bits of accents


ElainePG said:


> I do! This is my Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip, in the Small size. Except it really isn't terribly small... it's about 11" across, so it's a perfect daytime bag. The color is Taupe, and the leather is Shiny Goat. It's hard to see in this photo, because of the reflection, but the hardware is silver.
> View attachment 4357108


Love!


----------



## Sparkletastic

March Shop Your Closet Challenges 

• Color Challenge - Celebrate spring by wearing all your pastel bags at least once. 

• Spring Cleaning - pull at least two bags from your collection and list / sell / donate / give it away. If you already have bags listed, lower the prices on two bags to help generate a sale. 

• Money Matters - Pick 2 bags that have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x.

• Get in Shape - Wear 3 bags of different shapes / silhouettes at least once this month. (satchel, hobo, bucket, clutch, crossbody, etc.) 

I’m going to do the color challenge. I only have 3 pastel bags. (Light grey isn’t a pastel right? LOL!)

I’m also going to do Money Matters - cream Diorama, pearl grey M/L Chanel. 

Good Luck on whatever challenge you choose!


----------



## pdxhb

Everyones stats are impressive!!!

Now for the real truth - Feb stats:
Challenges: Other than continuing my purge, none pursued or achieved. I was toying with color challenge however the weather has been dismal and I have been commuting/out in it too much to even consider wearing nicer bags. I've been in my Arayla Pewter Hepburn for three weeks.

Bags in: 3 (what?!)
Bags out: 1
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

No clothing or jewelry purchases!! <---that is a serious accomplishment for me!

Explanation of bags in - two were Massaccesi ordered in October and one was a vintage NWT Coach Sonoma shopper in a color I have been looking for. So, I should do a little better this month. 

I successfully used money from ebay sales in Jan and Feb to purchase a couple tools for my studio and some organizing containers for our kitchen, which feels great. Work has been crazy solid so I haven't been upstairs doing more than the absolute minimum tidying but I did get one area of the kitchen fully cleaned and organized and it looks fantastic. So! Satisfying!



Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  We’re all bag fanatics so don’t feel bad.
> 
> I think it makes sense to like different sizes. They have different functions and size also impacts how a bag looks with an outfit.
> Our color palette is a rich navy, charcoal grey, soft white, and pale grey undertone taupe. Other colors brought in with art.  The trick has been to use these colors and AVOID any hint of a nautical feeling.  In the master bedroom we’re doing an accent wall in charcoal with this trim pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other walls will be the pale taupe, drapes are off white with a minimalist gunmetal and taupe pattern. Roman shades tiny diamond pattern on pattern in the same color as the trim (soft white). Flooring is dark brown hardwood. I bought this sofa for the sitting area and added accent pillows and side tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to get a chair. I had a custom headboard made in soft white to match the likes of the sofa. Large beveled mirror on one wall so I can see how my outfits look and to reflect light in the room. I haven’t found the area rug I like or the right nightstands and dresser or chest. don’t like matchy furniture so the one of pieces will all all need to coordinate well with everything else.
> 
> The closet will have the same flooring and wall color as the bedroom. Same type of thing as you on the storage. Shelves with glass doors for bags, locking drawers for jewelry and his watches, open shelves for shoes, shelves for folded items behind doors. and hanging space.
> 
> My office is in confusion so I’ll share more on that when I make decisions. I think I want to change direction on the style. I’m also still hunting the perfect dining chairs. Haven’t even made a good run on the media room. Lol! Spare bedrooms and bathrooms are just getting new paint and linens. Great room is pretty much done. So, it’s a
> work in progress. I just need time to focus as I do my own design.
> 
> The funny thing is I try to sneak in sparkly things. And, Mr. S. hates sparkle. He would like everything with Scandinavian restrained lines. Luckily, we like the same colors and we both like clean lines. So we can make it work.
> 
> Maximalism is coming back in interiors - tassels, velvets, lots of pillows, ornate furniture... I just can’t. Lol!




Really beautiful interior design ideas! I hope you'll share photos. 
I like a minimal bathroom and closet space (hate gadgets and things that attract dust), and my studio space is also mostly minimal with white furniture however there are a couple select antiques which serve as accents in that space. Our living room is all about maximalism with a velvet couch that has nailhead trim, metallic leather and persian lamb throw pillows and a large iranian rug, however I draw the line at drapes - just can't embrace that level of fluff/stuff around a space, plus we have a beautiful corner window that I can't bear to cover up.



Rhl2987 said:


> I'm happy to report that I am now the owner of a brand new Subaru Forester! Since it was the last day of the month, I called around to many dealerships to see what kind of deals I could get. I ended up finding the lowest price, which was not that much lower than the next lowest price, and then also getting an unbelievable quote on my trade in. I've driven a 2007 Honda Pilot for 10 years now, and my husband and I were a bit blown away by what they offered us. So, much later night than anticipated, but I'm happy and now have a safe car for baby on the way. Will get my carseat installed soon!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your car suggestions! I ended up going with this based on all of the research that I did, and my Mom has a newer Outback as well. I'm not too picky with cars. And, once I'm ready for a real luxury car I will be giving this one to DH



What a great choice! My parent friends absolutely swear by Foresters - it will keep you safe and has plenty of room to pack kids and everything else you can think of inside without being a behemoth on the road. They are much safer than many of the high profile vehicles out there. Hondas keep a surprising amount of their value! Great you got all of what you could out of it. I manage the cars in our house and drive a small/fast Mini Cooper S which I love and the hatchback provides a surprising amount of space for stuff; DH has an older Accord that just refuses to die regardless of what we do to it, and as a result we are entertaining the idea of purchasing another once it really does go.



Rhl2987 said:


> I felt that the best deal would be to find a carpenter and have him put the closet together for/with us. I don't know if I really ended up getting a good deal, but at least I'll have real wood in my closet instead of the plywood or veneer that can be found at places like California Closets (I know they have higher priced options that are real wood too). We actually used CC for the nursery bedroom since that is a reach in closet and wasn't a huge expense. I found our carpenter on Houzz with great reviews. Anyone who is into design and interior decorating should check out that app. When I got my first home and was working with interior designers, I was absolutely addicted to it. I found my favorite artist, Michael Muir, on there and have purchased two original paintings of his from Australia and one limited edition print online.
> 
> Anyway, I gave the carpenter an idea of what I wanted when he came over in person, and then it changed quite a bit over the next few weeks. I knew I needed a lot of hanging space and shoe storage, because those are inevitably shoved into all corners of our homes. I will be shocked if our things come anywhere close to filling up the hanging space, but then that will be a wake up call for me to do a purge! We didn't have much drawer space at all and my husband reminded me that he needed some. So we added some more in and that was a bit of an expense. We only have 15 drawers, but 2 of those will be for jewelry/accessories and 2 will be for scarves. We will also have our current dresser out in the bedroom, so that can be used too. I'm a little bit worried that this won't be enough but we will make due. I don't have much jewelry or accessories, so I think the 2 drawers with inserts will actually be a bit overboard. Plus I have a beautiful jewelry box that my husband bought me for my birthday a couple years ago, so there will be extra space in those drawers. I only did a few shelves that we can both use for sweaters, and then there will be tons and tons of shoe storage space. I think I will finally get rid of all the shoe boxes that I keep my things in! I don't know if I have the heart to get rid of the H shoe boxes. I will have one high shelf going across a pretty long space, so I think I can put all of my H boxes for bags and shoes and everything else up there.
> 
> Space is unfortunately not going to be half and half  My husband will probably get 2-2.5 sections of hanging space, out of 7, as much shoe space as he needs which shouldn't be too much, and then maybe 2-3 drawers (he can use the dresser in the bedroom too). It's mostly my closet  but I think he will be happy to have it too because it will look so nice, has a designated plant watering area, and he'll still get to enjoy it.
> 
> Orchids are tough! We have about 14 at this point. My Mom loves them and my parents have filled 3 bedrooms at home with orchids (on tables next to the windows). My Dad has a huge green thumb. They often grow massive plants, like their gorgeous and humongous jade plant, from little baby ones that they keep and nurture for years. We are less patient and usually buy the big, pretty ones, and then hopefully help them thrive. We just threw away our last orchid from the last house/city we were in so that was a little sad. But, if you put the work in, it's so much fun to see new plants grow off of old plants or have your plants reflower. And even just have them looking healthy is reward enough!



Houzz is great for ideas! 
Reading about these real wood closet installations makes my heart sing! For the money, this will last so much longer than the particle board/mdf stuff. Plus you can always remodel wood construction and refinish it. 

I kill all orchids - it can't be our climate as one of my best friends has an entire window-full that are beautiful. Other plants do well for me but oy, orchids, sadly not.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> March Shop Your Closet Challenges
> 
> • Color Challenge - Celebrate spring by wearing all your pastel bags at least once.
> 
> • Spring Cleaning - pull at least two bags from your collection and list / sell / donate / give it away. If you already have bags listed, lower the prices on two bags to help generate a sale.
> 
> • Money Matters - Pick 2 bags that have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x.
> 
> • Get in Shape - Wear 3 bags of different shapes / silhouettes at least once this month. (satchel, hobo, bucket, clutch, crossbody, etc.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge. I only have 3 pastel bags. (Light grey isn’t a pastel right? LOL!)
> 
> I’m also going to do Money Matters - cream Diorama, pearl grey M/L Chanel.
> 
> Good Luck on whatever challenge you choose!


Excited for March! Happy first day of the month, everyone!

For the Money Matters challenge, is that items that have a high cost per wear, so were expensive? I just want to check so I'm signing up for the right thing!


----------



## Rhl2987

pdxhb said:


> Everyones stats are impressive!!!
> 
> Now for the real truth - Feb stats:
> Challenges: Other than continuing my purge, none pursued or achieved. I was toying with color challenge however the weather has been dismal and I have been commuting/out in it too much to even consider wearing nicer bags. I've been in my Arayla Pewter Hepburn for three weeks.
> 
> Bags in: 3 (what?!)
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> No clothing or jewelry purchases!! <---that is a serious accomplishment for me!
> 
> Explanation of bags in - two were Massaccesi ordered in October and one was a vintage NWT Coach Sonoma shopper in a color I have been looking for. So, I should do a little better this month.
> 
> I successfully used money from ebay sales in Jan and Feb to purchase a couple tools for my studio and some organizing containers for our kitchen, which feels great. Work has been crazy solid so I haven't been upstairs doing more than the absolute minimum tidying but I did get one area of the kitchen fully cleaned and organized and it looks fantastic. So! Satisfying!


Congrats on your incoming bags and on your no jewelry or clothing purchases! Your bags were previously planned purchases, so it makes sense  I'd love to see your new vintage Coach! My Mom has a gorgeous one that I've asked her to borrow, and I bought a Salt strap (colorful woven strap) to wear with it.

I probably missed it in this thread, but can you share what you do in your studio? I love hearing about the artistic ventures of others!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I think going with an carpenter is small. All all the build ins in our closets were done were our house was remodeled and clearly done by a carpenter. We just hired a carpenter to do custom shelving in 2 closets (and a bunch of other things around) since I wanted real wood and for it to match the rest of the house. I am using these projects to test the person out before I get him to do some other build ins around house. I did not even look at the big brands like CC.
> 
> Your closet sounds wonderful!


What other areas are you looking to have built in's added to? Our entire kitchen is so modern and it's all IKEA and refurbished appliances. The former homeowner was an architect and he took a traditional bungalow and made it entirely modern and added a second story! It's a bit like a box, but my husband and I love it so much. I would be very sad if we ever had to move. Someday, I would love to have this same carpenter do our entire kitchen for us. It will be a huge expense, but I know it will last a lifetime and be stunning. If you find the right person to do carpentry, it's such great quality and will really last.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> I went for a Chocolate Box ghw 28 this time.  Very chic and minimalist in this colour and because of its size I can store it in my Travel Bolide.


Congratulations! It sounds absolutely gorgeous!



Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so cute!
> 
> I’m using the medium Kirigami consistently. It’s a catch all in my bag (small perfume, lipstick, nail file, mini USB, hair tie, mascara, mints, etc.)
> 
> I used the small one for business cards but then ended up swapping them to my Montblanc card case.
> 
> The large one fits my mini iPad and notebook and pen
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I use them a lot. I have a matching set of DE LV SLGs and a matching set of Chanel SLGs, so I do alternate. I’m still adding to my black Chanel SLGs but the current family is attached
> 
> Also some of my LV SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love this handbag!
> It looks both stylish and practical


Beautiful SLGs. Do you have ones that you use more often or do you find that you rotate equally?


----------



## More bags

pdxhb said:


> Everyones stats are impressive!!!
> 
> Now for the real truth - Feb stats:
> Challenges: Other than continuing my purge, none pursued or achieved. I was toying with color challenge however the weather has been dismal and I have been commuting/out in it too much to even consider wearing nicer bags. I've been in my Arayla Pewter Hepburn for three weeks.
> 
> Bags in: 3 (what?!)
> Bags out: 1
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> No clothing or jewelry purchases!! <---that is a serious accomplishment for me!
> 
> Explanation of bags in - two were Massaccesi ordered in October and one was a vintage NWT Coach Sonoma shopper in a color I have been looking for. So, I should do a little better this month.
> 
> I successfully used money from ebay sales in Jan and Feb to purchase a couple tools for my studio and some organizing containers for our kitchen, which feels great. Work has been crazy solid so I haven't been upstairs doing more than the absolute minimum tidying but I did get one area of the kitchen fully cleaned and organized and it looks fantastic. So! Satisfying!
> 
> 
> 
> Really beautiful interior design ideas! I hope you'll share photos.
> I like a minimal bathroom and closet space (hate gadgets and things that attract dust), and my studio space is also mostly minimal with white furniture however there are a couple select antiques which serve as accents in that space. Our living room is all about maximalism with a velvet couch that has nailhead trim, metallic leather and persian lamb throw pillows and a large iranian rug, however I draw the line at drapes - just can't embrace that level of fluff/stuff around a space, plus we have a beautiful corner window that I can't bear to cover up.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great choice! My parent friends absolutely swear by Foresters - it will keep you safe and has plenty of room to pack kids and everything else you can think of inside without being a behemoth on the road. They are much safer than many of the high profile vehicles out there. Hondas keep a surprising amount of their value! Great you got all of what you could out of it. I manage the cars in our house and drive a small/fast Mini Cooper S which I love and the hatchback provides a surprising amount of space for stuff; DH has an older Accord that just refuses to die regardless of what we do to it, and as a result we are entertaining the idea of purchasing another once it really does go.
> 
> 
> 
> Houzz is great for ideas!
> Reading about these real wood closet installations makes my heart sing! For the money, this will last so much longer than the particle board/mdf stuff. Plus you can always remodel wood construction and refinish it.
> 
> I kill all orchids - it can't be our climate as one of my best friends has an entire window-full that are beautiful. Other plants do well for me but oy, orchids, sadly not.


Congratulations on continuing your purge, no clothing/jewelry purchases, reinvesting Jan/Feb sales back into your home and receiving your planned bags!


----------



## pdxhb

Rhl2987 said:


> Congrats on your incoming bags and on your no jewelry or clothing purchases! Your bags were previously planned purchases, so it makes sense  I'd love to see your new vintage Coach! My Mom has a gorgeous one that I've asked her to borrow, and I bought a Salt strap (colorful woven strap) to wear with it.
> 
> I probably missed it in this thread, but can you share what you do in your studio? I love hearing about the artistic ventures of others!



Thank you!!!!
It has really made the difference to be able to share with everyone here and to follow along with the impressive progress and commitments!
I am a jeweler and currently have a shared studio space which is OK for some of what I do but not ideal. My studio project is focused on a design space as well as one where I can do light forming and forging since those tools are way too nice to store in a humid, shared space. 
I promise to get a photo of my vintage Coach! There are actually a couple I'll share this weekend - just as a thought on curating a part of my collection that represents a learning curve. 



More bags said:


> Congratulations on continuing your purge, no clothing/jewelry purchases, reinvesting Jan/Feb sales back into your home and receiving your planned bags!



Thank you!! Honestly, the planning and incremental progress makes it really feel like a solid accomplishment and real adjustment of my priorities.


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm happy to report that I am now the owner of a brand new Subaru Forester! Since it was the last day of the month, I called around to many dealerships to see what kind of deals I could get. I ended up finding the lowest price, which was not that much lower than the next lowest price, and then also getting an unbelievable quote on my trade in. I've driven a 2007 Honda Pilot for 10 years now, and my husband and I were a bit blown away by what they offered us. So, much later night than anticipated, but I'm happy and now have a safe car for baby on the way. Will get my carseat installed soon!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your car suggestions! I ended up going with this based on all of the research that I did, and my Mom has a newer Outback as well. I'm not too picky with cars. And, once I'm ready for a real luxury car I will be giving this one to DH


big congrats!!!


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> I think going with an carpenter is small. All all the build ins in our closets were done were our house was remodeled and clearly done by a carpenter. We just hired a carpenter to do custom shelving in 2 closets (and a bunch of other things around) since I wanted real wood and for it to match the rest of the house. I am using these projects to test the person out before I get him to do some other build ins around house. I did not even look at the big brands like CC.
> 
> Your closet sounds wonderful!


With a carpenter, you can get exactly what you want and it is usually cheaper. When we had some mold damage in a bathroom, we looked at replacing the cabinets at places like Home Depot but they didn't have exactly the size and wood we wanted. We found a carpenter who built exactly what we wanted and it was cheaper.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Love them all!



Thank you! 



essiedub said:


> Great SLGs! Fellow SLG addicts unite do you alternate and match to bag?



Not really. I have a lot more SLGs, but these ones get used a fair bit 

I especially like the fact that Mr Dawn picked all of my DE SLGs (Rosalie as a small wallet, mini Pochette as a catch all and cles for my keys) all by himself as a complete surprise when I got a big promotion in Dec 2017. We were going to a party in the countryside that weekend, and I received an email while I was in the train, saying “thank you for shopping in Louis Vuitton!”  So that took away the element of surprise somewhat, but I love that he decided my matchy matchy soul would like a complete set of DE SLGs and just started my collection! In my next valentines box, he added a DE cosmetic pouch. That’s enough matching SLGs to organise most bags!



Rhl2987 said:


> I’m love with you entire SLG collection. All very practical and adorable!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Congratulations! It sounds absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Beautiful SLGs. Do you have ones that you use more often or do you find that you rotate equally?



I think I’m using my Chanel zippy coin purse and my round coin purse a lot right now. But I do rotate. I also have a bunch of colourful SLGs, for example various Prada’s, or more serious Montblancs, or customised red SLGs (all gold stamped with my name from an independent) so I do enjoy variety 

Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I meant to say, I am feeling excited about all the new wardrobes being built @Rhl2987 and @Sparkletastic 

I love interiors! So much fun.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So something funny happened today.

First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam 

Second of all, let me tell you a story.

Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.

I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.

After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...

I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.

So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year 

Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> With a carpenter, you can get exactly what you want and it is usually cheaper. When we had some mold damage in a bathroom, we looked at replacing the cabinets at places like Home Depot but they didn't have exactly the size and wood we wanted. We found a carpenter who built exactly what we wanted and it was cheaper.


I have heard the same thing too which seems counterintuitive!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> What other areas are you looking to have built in's added to? Our entire kitchen is so modern and it's all IKEA and refurbished appliances. The former homeowner was an architect and he took a traditional bungalow and made it entirely modern and added a second story! It's a bit like a box, but my husband and I love it so much. I would be very sad if we ever had to move. Someday, I would love to have this same carpenter do our entire kitchen for us. It will be a huge expense, but I know it will last a lifetime and be stunning. If you find the right person to do carpentry, it's such great quality and will really last.


Haha my DH asked me the same thing and I am still thinking! We have a lot of custom built ins  already in the house. I love them!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


Beautiful pics!
Sorry the bag did not work out. At least you got to try it out and now know.


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


Beautiful pics!
Sorry the bag did not work out. At least you got to try it out and now know.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> With a carpenter, you can get exactly what you want and it is usually cheaper. When we had some mold damage in a bathroom, we looked at replacing the cabinets at places like Home Depot but they didn't have exactly the size and wood we wanted. We found a carpenter who built exactly what we wanted and it was cheaper.


In my country, services like carpentry are relatively cheap.  But not all work turn out great since some of them rush it or are not skilled enough for finer stuff.  

But I had a carpenter make a wooden shoe cabinet for me because I could not find one to my specification. The only thing that left much to be desired is the finishing.  If you want it beautifully polished, there will be a lot of sanding and that will add to the carpenter’s number of days, so a little more expense.

There are the more beautiful custom works that are made from solid wood and they are really expensive.  And sadly, one of our best wood varieties-trees have been declared as endangered.  There is a ban on logging for it (but of course there are illegal loggers).  The tree is called Narra. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


I love to visit Amsterdam someday!!

Lovely story! I admire you for walking away from your wishlist item.  If it were me, it’s possible that I would still get it despite the cons, just because the bag had been in my list for a while!


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


It sounds like it was the right decision. If I was looking for a black bag, lately I'm impressed with Gucci. I like Marmont and Dionysus. I didn't get a Dionysus when I was looking because I didn't want suede, but I think they now make it in leather.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully



Your story reminded me of a house in our neighborhood that DH used to pine over. It’s larger than we need and looks very grand from the outside, with landscaping that looks like it was designed by Dr. Seuss.  Every time we walked by, DH would say how it was such a great house, and how if it ever came up for sale, we’d have to look at it. And of course, one day it did come up for sale, so we eagerly (he was much more eager than I was) went to the open house.

What a disappointment. We expected big rooms with high ceilings, but the house was divided into small, cramped rooms. The floorplan didn’t make sense. There was no flow. (The landscaping was very cool, though!) 

It was very freeing, because although DH was disappointed, he could let it go. I think it’s great that you can let go of the PM now that you’ve seen it up close and personal. I can’t wait to see what you end up getting instead! You have great taste so it’s sure to be fabulous!


----------



## pdxhb

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


What wonderful photos of your trip! Thank you for sharing them.
I admire your time spent both crafting a careful wishlist and taking the time to try the PM and scrutinize it for the quality you expect. It's worth considering something in person and really applying criteria which can kill a love affair - not that I always get it correct, but it can feel good to walk away from a not-quite-perfect selection.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful pics!
> Sorry the bag did not work out. At least you got to try it out and now know.



Yes, that’s true, at least I know. Thank you! 



msd_bags said:


> I love to visit Amsterdam someday!!
> 
> Lovely story! I admire you for walking away from your wishlist item.  If it were me, it’s possible that I would still get it despite the cons, just because the bag had been in my list for a while!



It’s very sweet of you to take it as a story of my admirable maturity  thank you! 



whateve said:


> It sounds like it was the right decision. If I was looking for a black bag, lately I'm impressed with Gucci. I like Marmont and Dionysus. I didn't get a Dionysus when I was looking because I didn't want suede, but I think they now make it in leather.



You know, I spent some time looking at the Marmont flaps. I even tried wearing them, both in the small (Chanel m/l equivalent) and medium size (Chanel jumbo equivalent) yesterday, including packing them up with my things. I think that the big gold/brass hardware doesn’t look quite right on black, but it looks great on the nude. So the nude is tentatively floating on to my wish list. The Dionysus in black I didn’t try on, but I need to think about it. It’s a bit ornate so less versatile than the PM, which I had planned; so, I need to think through exactly how I would use it and if it’s what I’d like.



catsinthebag said:


> Your story reminded me of a house in our neighborhood that DH used to pine over. It’s larger than we need and looks very grand from the outside, with landscaping that looks like it was designed by Dr. Seuss.  Every time we walked by, DH would say how it was such a great house, and how if it ever came up for sale, we’d have to look at it. And of course, one day it did come up for sale, so we eagerly (he was much more eager than I was) went to the open house.
> 
> What a disappointment. We expected big rooms with high ceilings, but the house was divided into small, cramped rooms. The floorplan didn’t make sense. There was no flow. (The landscaping was very cool, though!)
> 
> It was very freeing, because although DH was disappointed, he could let it go. I think it’s great that you can let go of the PM now that you’ve seen it up close and personal. I can’t wait to see what you end up getting instead! You have great taste so it’s sure to be fabulous!



Oh poor Mr Cats!! What a shame and a let down 

Ah well, it must have made you appreciate your own home more. 

I’m not sure what to plot for now! Mr Dawn had an idea, but it’s at least two times as expensive with its own pros and cons, so I’m still assessing  I may go and have a look at availability today. 



pdxhb said:


> What wonderful photos of your trip! Thank you for sharing them.
> I admire your time spent both crafting a careful wishlist and taking the time to try the PM and scrutinize it for the quality you expect. It's worth considering something in person and really applying criteria which can kill a love affair - not that I always get it correct, but it can feel good to walk away from a not-quite-perfect selection.



That’s very sweet of you, thank you 

Today we will spend most of the day in the Rijksmuseum. I love museums


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yes, that’s true, at least I know. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s very sweet of you to take it as a story of my admirable maturity  thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I spent some time looking at the Marmont flaps. I even tried wearing them, both in the small (Chanel m/l equivalent) and medium size (Chanel jumbo equivalent) yesterday, including packing them up with my things. I think that the big gold/brass hardware doesn’t look quite right on black, but it looks great on the nude. So the nude is tentatively floating on to my wish list. The Dionysus in black I didn’t try on, but I need to think about it. It’s a bit ornate so less versatile than the PM, which I had planned; so, I need to think through exactly how I would use it and if it’s what I’d like.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor Mr Cats!! What a shame and a let down
> 
> Ah well, it must have made you appreciate your own home more.
> 
> I’m not sure what to plot for now! Mr Dawn had an idea, but it’s at least two times as expensive with its own pros and cons, so I’m still assessing  I may go and have a look at availability today.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very sweet of you, thank you
> 
> Today we will spend most of the day in the Rijksmuseum. I love museums


Have fun today!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


Beautiful photos from your trip! I’m sorry the Empreinte PM was a let down. Great job on not settling. Do you think you’ve raised the bar with your decision making criteria lately, well done! Enjoy researching and looking for your next wishlist item. Sometimes the hunt is more engaging than the actual acquisition. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think I’m using my Chanel zippy coin purse and my round coin purse a lot right now. But I do rotate. I also have a bunch of colourful SLGs, for example various Prada’s, or more serious Montblancs, or customised red SLGs (all gold stamped with my name from an independent) so I do enjoy variety
> 
> Thank you!



Amazing collection of SLGs


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully



Do you have a black short-list?


----------



## papertiger

Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


Beautiful pictures!! And good for you to stay strong and not purchase a long-time wishlist item because it did not make your heart sing. I'm not too great with bag suggestions, but the new matte black Lady Dior looks pretty, black YSL bags seem like they can stand up to a lot, a black Epic leather bag from LV like the Cannes could be nice.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


Wow. That's stunning! Congrats!


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


Gorgeous! I was not worried about the water bottle since I always have a kids water bottle in my purse - with water in it. 
Is it box leather?


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Gorgeous! I was not worried about the water bottle since I always have a kids water bottle in my purse - with water in it.
> *Is it box leather?*


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


What a lovely gleaming leather


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.



Congrats, it’s gorgeous! FWIW, I almost always have a water bottle in my bag, and I’ve never had a spill — the dangers to my bags usually come from the outside, not the inside. 

Every time I see a Plume, I think, “maybe someday!”


----------



## Pessie

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


What a beauty, congratulations!!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


This is lovely. Congrats!


----------



## ipsum

Just dropping in. I finally found my unicorn. I got the tote with vintage GHW earlier this year and fall in love with the style because it's more casual than shiny LGHW but still maintaining the sophisticated look. I didn't expect seeing this combination on mini. My collection is content now. All I need to do is keep downsizing.


ipsum said:


> Pure


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> Just dropping in. I finally found my unicorn. I got the tote with vintage GHW earlier this year and fall in love with the style because it's more casual than shiny LGHW but still maintaining the sophisticated look. I didn't expect seeing this combination on mini. My collection is content now. All I need to do is keep downsizing.


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

This month I am doing spring cleaning. Just took new pictures and dropped the price slightly. I did this to another item two days before the end of last month hence that sale.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


Absolutely stunning! She’s beautiful- many congratulations papertiger! She looks new - Box is amazing!


ipsum said:


> Just dropping in. I finally found my unicorn. I got the tote with vintage GHW earlier this year and fall in love with the style because it's more casual than shiny LGHW but still maintaining the sophisticated look. I didn't expect seeing this combination on mini. My collection is content now. All I need to do is keep downsizing.


Congratulations on finding your unicorn mini! Enjoy!


----------



## lynne_ross

I have been wanting to add a 25 birkin to my collection for a while. I have found one in the resale market that closely matches my dream specs. It is higher than I want to pay but it is not selling so it should get reduced (or I can offer lower amount). I am also going to Paris in 2 months, so will try for one there. Neither of these are guaranteed. I have been funding all my bag purchases with funds from selling bags since I arbitrarily want to keep my collection purchase price around where it is now or lower. So I am debating - do I sell a bag now in anticipation of getting another bag this year but knowing I might not, or do I want to get the new bag first and use the bag I might sell in the meantime?  

What do you ladies typically do in these scenarios?


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> I have been wanting to add a 25 birkin to my collection for a while. I have found one in the resale market that closely matches my dream specs. It is higher than I want to pay but it is not selling so it should get reduced (or I can offer lower amount). I am also going to Paris in 2 months, so will try for one there. Neither of these are guaranteed. I have been funding all my bag purchases with funds from selling bags since I arbitrarily want to keep my collection purchase price around where it is now or lower. So I am debating - do I sell a bag now in anticipation of getting another bag this year but knowing I might not, or do I want to get the new bag first and use the bag I might sell in the meantime?
> 
> What do you ladies typically do in these scenarios?


I don't sell in anticipation of buying a bag. I only sell a bag when it no longer works for me. I do keep a balance of how much my collection costs. For years, I've sold more than I've bought so technically any new bags are covered by selling income. Not in actuality because selling money gets put into my bank account.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I have been wanting to add a 25 birkin to my collection for a while. I have found one in the resale market that closely matches my dream specs. It is higher than I want to pay but it is not selling so it should get reduced (or I can offer lower amount). I am also going to Paris in 2 months, so will try for one there. Neither of these are guaranteed. I have been funding all my bag purchases with funds from selling bags since I arbitrarily want to keep my collection purchase price around where it is now or lower. So I am debating - do I sell a bag now in anticipation of getting another bag this year but knowing I might not, or do I want to get the new bag first and use the bag I might sell in the meantime?
> 
> What do you ladies typically do in these scenarios?


Hi lynne_ross, that is an interesting question. I also am conscious of my collection purchase price and have managed towards same or lower as well. So exciting to have a couple potential treasures on the horizon!
Let me ask some questions, do you currently love and use what is in your collection? Do you have any bags currently in mind to release? What’s holding you back from releasing them right now? Would you prefer to assess what to release after the treasure comes in (determine what is getting replaced once you know the specs of your new bag)?
I have done both scenarios. In 2018 I released 1/3 of my collection (8 bags) because I felt my total collection purchase price was creeping up higher than I was comfortable with at that time. I picked my least used bags, my least functional and overlap bags for the same function and rehomed them. I was not searching for or anticipating a new bag to acquire at that time. On the alternate scenario, I knew that my Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal had served me well, I wasn’t using it as frequently and it was not a style I would rebuy today. However, it served its function and for whatever reason I was keeping it in the collection and using it. When my Garden Party came into my collection it was easy to see that I could release the BH because of the overlap in tote function.
I would offer, if you want to edit your collection and know which bags you want to release, release them now.
If you want to see the specs of what you get offered and then decide what is getting replaced, sell it at that time.
Hope it helps! So exciting to anticipate what might be offered to you! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Absolutely stunning! She’s beautiful- many congratulations papertiger! She looks new - Box is amazing!
> 
> Congratulations on finding your unicorn mini! Enjoy!



Thank you she's been well looked after


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a lovely gleaming leather



Thank you. Like well tempered chocolate should be


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Congrats, it’s gorgeous! FWIW, I almost always have a water bottle in my bag, and I’ve never had a spill — the dangers to my bags usually come from the outside, not the inside.
> 
> Every time I see a Plume, I think, “maybe someday!”



It's always hard to try H bags. It's terrifying to buy without trying. I think if you like good with that 1960s mod-ish styling you should look great with one.


----------



## papertiger

Pessie said:


> What a beauty, congratulations!!



Thank you Pessie


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> This is lovely. Congrats!



I am very pleased now, for the longest time I thought 28 would be too small. It's the smallest I'd go but it works.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Beautiful photos from your trip! I’m sorry the Empreinte PM was a let down. Great job on not settling. Do you think you’ve raised the bar with your decision making criteria lately, well done! Enjoy researching and looking for your next wishlist item. Sometimes the hunt is more engaging than the actual acquisition. Enjoy the rest of your weekend!



Thank you! 
Today was mostly museum seeing. I enjoyed it very much. A small collage is attached. 



papertiger said:


> Amazing collection of SLGs



Oh thank you 



papertiger said:


> Do you have a black short-list?



Not really. The PM was the one I’d had on my mind for a really long time. 

Now I think I have two front runners - large YSL envelope bag and a black small Coco Handle. The YSL because it’s a large chain bag and would add something different (bigger) in my ‘elegant black bag’ game. The Coco Handle because I adore mine in gunmetal. Seriously one of my best bags ever. However I already have a classic flap in black and a Coco Handle in gunmetal so I’m not sure how much versatility it will add. 



Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful pictures!! And good for you to stay strong and not purchase a long-time wishlist item because it did not make your heart sing. I'm not too great with bag suggestions, but the new matte black Lady Dior looks pretty, black YSL bags seem like they can stand up to a lot, a black Epic leather bag from LV like the Cannes could be nice.



I did go look at Lady Dior’s yesterday! I didn’t find it very easy to use though, so I need to think about how much I’d carry and where to see if it fits in my wardrobe.  And the large YSL envelope is one of my current ‘mull list’ items. Black epi is lovely. Your Cannes looks great on you but I think the cylinder shape isn’t conservative enough for me. Thank you for the picture compliments 



ipsum said:


> Just dropping in. I finally found my unicorn. I got the tote with vintage GHW earlier this year and fall in love with the style because it's more casual than shiny LGHW but still maintaining the sophisticated look. I didn't expect seeing this combination on mini. My collection is content now. All I need to do is keep downsizing.



Congratulations, she’s a beauty! Well done on reaching purse peace. 



lynne_ross said:


> I have been wanting to add a 25 birkin to my collection for a while. I have found one in the resale market that closely matches my dream specs. It is higher than I want to pay but it is not selling so it should get reduced (or I can offer lower amount). I am also going to Paris in 2 months, so will try for one there. Neither of these are guaranteed. I have been funding all my bag purchases with funds from selling bags since I arbitrarily want to keep my collection purchase price around where it is now or lower. So I am debating - do I sell a bag now in anticipation of getting another bag this year but knowing I might not, or do I want to get the new bag first and use the bag I might sell in the meantime?
> 
> What do you ladies typically do in these scenarios?



I wouldn’t sell to buy. However if you have bags you were planning to sell anyways, then it could be a win-win. Is that the case?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Here is my black bag family. 

The two bags that are currently on my “mull list” (prior to possibly making on to my wish list ) are YSL envelope (picture attached) and a small Coco Handle which I have in gunmetal (I don’t have in black).

LOVE my Coco, but not sure if I should double up with a black especially as I already have a GHW classic flap.

Will think carefully.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> Today was mostly museum seeing. I enjoyed it very much. A small collage is attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The PM was the one I’d had on my mind for a really long time.
> 
> Now I think I have two front runners - large YSL envelope bag and a black small Coco Handle. The YSL because it’s a large chain bag and would add something different (bigger) in my ‘elegant black bag’ game. The Coco Handle because I adore mine in gunmetal. Seriously one of my best bags ever. However I already have a classic flap in black and a Coco Handle in gunmetal so I’m not sure how much versatility it will add.
> 
> 
> 
> I did go look at Lady Dior’s yesterday! I didn’t find it very easy to use though, so I need to think about how much I’d carry and where to see if it fits in my wardrobe.  And the large YSL envelope is one of my current ‘mull list’ items. Black epi is lovely. Your Cannes looks great on you but I think the cylinder shape isn’t conservative enough for me. Thank you for the picture compliments
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, she’s a beauty! Well done on reaching purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t sell to buy. However if you have bags you were planning to sell anyways, then it could be a win-win. Is that the case?



Did you check out Delvaux, Perrin of Paris and Moynat too? Maybe you could fid something with the same nonchalance of the YSL Envelope plus the chic quality of the Coco too


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> Today was mostly museum seeing. I enjoyed it very much. A small collage is attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The PM was the one I’d had on my mind for a really long time.
> 
> Now I think I have two front runners - large YSL envelope bag and a black small Coco Handle. The YSL because it’s a large chain bag and would add something different (bigger) in my ‘elegant black bag’ game. The Coco Handle because I adore mine in gunmetal. Seriously one of my best bags ever. However I already have a classic flap in black and a Coco Handle in gunmetal so I’m not sure how much versatility it will add.
> 
> 
> 
> I did go look at Lady Dior’s yesterday! I didn’t find it very easy to use though, so I need to think about how much I’d carry and where to see if it fits in my wardrobe.  And the large YSL envelope is one of my current ‘mull list’ items. Black epi is lovely. Your Cannes looks great on you but I think the cylinder shape isn’t conservative enough for me. Thank you for the picture compliments
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, she’s a beauty! Well done on reaching purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t sell to buy. However if you have bags you were planning to sell anyways, then it could be a win-win. Is that the case?


Fabulous collage!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> March Shop Your Closet Challenges
> 
> • Color Challenge - Celebrate spring by wearing all your pastel bags at least once.
> 
> • Spring Cleaning - pull at least two bags from your collection and list / sell / donate / give it away. If you already have bags listed, lower the prices on two bags to help generate a sale.
> 
> • Money Matters - Pick 2 bags that have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x.
> 
> • Get in Shape - Wear 3 bags of different shapes / silhouettes at least once this month. (satchel, hobo, bucket, clutch, crossbody, etc.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge. I only have 3 pastel bags. (Light grey isn’t a pastel right? LOL!)
> 
> I’m also going to do Money Matters - cream Diorama, pearl grey M/L Chanel.
> 
> Good Luck on whatever challenge you choose!


Do you pin this somewhere? At the rate this thread moves going back to find it takes too much time...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> Did you check out Delvaux, Perrin of Paris and Moynat too? Maybe you could fid something with the same nonchalance of the YSL Envelope plus the chic quality of the Coco too


I’m not familiar with Perrin and Moynat, I’ll check them out. Thank you


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I don't sell in anticipation of buying a bag. I only sell a bag when it no longer works for me. I do keep a balance of how much my collection costs. For years, I've sold more than I've bought so technically any new bags are covered by selling income. Not in actuality because selling money gets put into my bank account.


Amazing - nice to be in your position.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Hi lynne_ross, that is an interesting question. I also am conscious of my collection purchase price and have managed towards same or lower as well. So exciting to have a couple potential treasures on the horizon!
> Let me ask some questions, do you currently love and use what is in your collection? Do you have any bags currently in mind to release? What’s holding you back from releasing them right now? Would you prefer to assess what to release after the treasure comes in (determine what is getting replaced once you know the specs of your new bag)?
> I have done both scenarios. In 2018 I released 1/3 of my collection (8 bags) because I felt my total collection purchase price was creeping up higher than I was comfortable with at that time. I picked my least used bags, my least functional and overlap bags for the same function and rehomed them. I was not searching for or anticipating a new bag to acquire at that time. On the alternate scenario, I knew that my Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal had served me well, I wasn’t using it as frequently and it was not a style I would rebuy today. However, it served its function and for whatever reason I was keeping it in the collection and using it. When my Garden Party came into my collection it was easy to see that I could release the BH because of the overlap in tote function.
> I would offer, if you want to edit your collection and know which bags you want to release, release them now.
> If you want to see the specs of what you get offered and then decide what is getting replaced, sell it at that time.
> Hope it helps! So exciting to anticipate what might be offered to you! Good luck with your decision!


Thanks for your thoughts!
To answer your questions, I use most of my bags and I have been tracking usage. It is clear I have 6 bags I use a ton and the others not as much. I know I will continue to buy and sell for years to come since my taste and lifestyle continue to change. So knowing that, I have bags I could sell if I bought a new bag that I just loved more. The main one being my tosca 35 birkin. It is a bit too big for me and I find it hard to wear a pink bag that is not cute and fun (like my picotin). But I do use this bag. It is like I am ok to replace it with something I like more but if I don’t get something else I want to keep and use it. It sounds weird I know. I am pretty sure this is the bag I would sell, so a part of me is like just sell it now since I know I will buy another bag at some point and this is the most likely one to go!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> Today was mostly museum seeing. I enjoyed it very much. A small collage is attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. The PM was the one I’d had on my mind for a really long time.
> 
> Now I think I have two front runners - large YSL envelope bag and a black small Coco Handle. The YSL because it’s a large chain bag and would add something different (bigger) in my ‘elegant black bag’ game. The Coco Handle because I adore mine in gunmetal. Seriously one of my best bags ever. However I already have a classic flap in black and a Coco Handle in gunmetal so I’m not sure how much versatility it will add.
> 
> 
> 
> I did go look at Lady Dior’s yesterday! I didn’t find it very easy to use though, so I need to think about how much I’d carry and where to see if it fits in my wardrobe.  And the large YSL envelope is one of my current ‘mull list’ items. Black epi is lovely. Your Cannes looks great on you but I think the cylinder shape isn’t conservative enough for me. Thank you for the picture compliments
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, she’s a beauty! Well done on reaching purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t sell to buy. However if you have bags you were planning to sell anyways, then it could be a win-win. Is that the case?


I looove the lady Dior but I can not get over how hard it is to get in out of. So I will love from afar.

See my other response....I have a bag I would likely sell since I just don’t use the bag that much. 

Lovely pics!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Here is my black bag family.
> 
> The two bags that are currently on my “mull list” (prior to possibly making on to my wish list ) are YSL envelope (picture attached) and a small Coco Handle which I have in gunmetal (I don’t have in black).
> 
> LOVE my Coco, but not sure if I should double up with a black especially as I already have a GHW classic flap.
> 
> Will think carefully.


Lovely blacks! You have good coverage already. I really like the coco handle. Would a black be duplicat given you have gunmetal?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm happy to report that I am now the owner of a brand new Subaru Forester! Since it was the last day of the month, I called around to many dealerships to see what kind of deals I could get. I ended up finding the lowest price, which was not that much lower than the next lowest price, and then also getting an unbelievable quote on my trade in. I've driven a 2007 Honda Pilot for 10 years now, and my husband and I were a bit blown away by what they offered us. So, much later night than anticipated, but I'm happy and now have a safe car for baby on the way. Will get my carseat installed soon!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your car suggestions! I ended up going with this based on all of the research that I did, and my Mom has a newer Outback as well. I'm not too picky with cars. And, once I'm ready for a real luxury car I will be giving this one to DH


Subarus are terrific cars. I drove one for years when we lived in Salt Lake City. It made me feel so safe, even with all the snow. It chugged its way up hills like a little tractor... nothing fazed it! I kept that car for years, and when I eventually sold it, I did great on the trade-in.
Congrats on making a decision. It sounds as though you thought things through really carefully.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think I’m using my Chanel zippy coin purse and my round coin purse a lot right now. But I do rotate. I also have a bunch of colourful SLGs, for example various Prada’s, or more serious Montblancs, or customised red SLGs (all gold stamped with my name from an independent) so I do enjoy variety
> 
> Thank you!


I love your colorful Prada pieces... especially the yellow one! And the red ones are yummy. How special to have them stamped with your name.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully


What I really like about this story is that when you saw the bag in person, you didn't "settle." You took a serious look at it, with your good connoisseur's eye, and it simply wasn't good enough. And then you were willing to walk away.

So now here's my question: do you count your *non*-purchase as "money in"????


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


Congratulations on your new (to you) Plume! Even with the less-than-ideal conditions, I can see how the leather glows. Such a useful size. And it's lightweight, too, isn't it?

Wear in good health.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This month I am doing spring cleaning. Just took new pictures and dropped the price slightly. I did this to another item two days before the end of last month hence that sale.


What sort of spring cleaning are you doing? Selling things, or actual cleaning? (Sorry if I'm being dense.)


----------



## ElainePG

We've been discussing decluttering a lot this year, so I thought this little flow chart would be fun for those of us who are cleaning out our closets.  
https://anuschkarees.com/blog/2014/10/15/closet-detox-cheat-sheet?


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


Lovely! And Chocolate? Yum!  



catsinthebag said:


> Congrats, it’s gorgeous! FWIW, I almost always have a water bottle in my bag, and I’ve never had a spill — the dangers to my bags usually come from the outside, not the inside.
> 
> Every time I see a Plume, I think, “maybe someday!”


Ha! I do too! [emoji38]


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> We've been discussing decluttering a lot this year, so I thought this little flow chart would be fun for those of us who are cleaning out our closets.
> https://anuschkarees.com/blog/2014/10/15/closet-detox-cheat-sheet?


I pulled 4 sweaters out of my closet today because I don't really love them. I can't bring myself to part with them yet because I've hardly used them. It seems too wasteful. So I put them in another room while I think about it.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I pulled 4 sweaters out of my closet today because I don't really love them. I can't bring myself to part with them yet because I've hardly used them. It seems too wasteful. So I put them in another room while I think about it.


I have never tried this...when do you come back to evaluate them?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What sort of spring cleaning are you doing? Selling things, or actual cleaning? (Sorry if I'm being dense.)


Actually both , but I am doing the new March challenge of putting two bags up for sale or if they are already up lowering the price on ones that are already up.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I have been wanting to add a 25 birkin to my collection for a while. I have found one in the resale market that closely matches my dream specs. It is higher than I want to pay but it is not selling so it should get reduced (or I can offer lower amount). I am also going to Paris in 2 months, so will try for one there. Neither of these are guaranteed. I have been funding all my bag purchases with funds from selling bags since I arbitrarily want to keep my collection purchase price around where it is now or lower. So I am debating - do I sell a bag now in anticipation of getting another bag this year but knowing I might not, or do I want to get the new bag first and use the bag I might sell in the meantime?
> 
> What do you ladies typically do in these scenarios?


I sell a bag when I know its no longer own I want. I’d rather sell a bag sooner than later (once I know it needs to go) to maximize proceeds.

If I want to swap a bag for another, I’d only keep the one I have if I really needed its function - say it’s the only item of it’s kind I have like a tote or evening bag. Otherwise, I’ll just deal with the gap in my collection even if it’s frustrating.

I used to only buy bags out of bag sale proceeds but, that ended a few years ago as what I was selling slowed greatly and what I’ve brought in are upgrades. Now, I just buy what I truly want and need. Which is limiting in itself. I don’t “truly” want or need 8, 10, or 12 more bags. Lol! 

Hope this helps. Specifically to your dilemma - if there is a bag you know you won’t be wearing / won’t need over the next year, then sell - whether or not you get anything else. If not, buy the bag you want and then re-evaluate your collection at that time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I have never tried this...when do you come back to evaluate them?


I do this and come back them after the next appropiate season which usually means a year later. Most of the time, however, I end up realizing they needed to go end up getting rid of it even sooner.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m going to be busy most of the next week so I’ll start out early with my pink bags.

My Pinks (My favorite color is pink!!!!! I don’t own purple because, other than brown, it’s my least favorite handbag color)

2016
• Prada small Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) Saffiano w/ghw
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
2017
Gifted:
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw


	

		
			
		

		
	
2018
Gifted:
Fendi limited edition pink Mon Tresor mini bucket w/pink pearl and multi rose / silver hw.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I think my pink bags reflect my personality. I don’t like just one thing but, a variety of things that still speak to my style. I’ll likely add one more pink over time. Pink is perfection!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Actually both , but I am doing the new March challenge of putting two bags up for sale or if they are already up lowering the price on ones that are already up.


Oh, right. I forgot about the challenge! Good luck with your sales.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to be busy most of the next week so I’ll start out early with my pink bags.
> 
> My Pinks (My favorite color is pink!!!!! I don’t own purple because, other than brown, it’s my least favorite handbag color)
> 
> 2016
> • Prada small Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) Saffiano w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> Gifted:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 4359508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018
> Gifted:
> Fendi limited edition pink Mon Tresor mini bucket w/pink pearl and multi rose / silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my pink bags reflect my personality. I don’t like just one thing but, a variety of things that still speak to my style. I’ll likely add one more pink over time. Pink is perfection!


You pink bags are delightful! Great bags and great pics!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> It's always hard to try H bags. It's terrifying to buy without trying. I think if you like good with that 1960s mod-ish styling you should look great with one.



Yes, this is why I always buy pre-loved H from places that have a return policy. Even with bag models I already own, I need to hold it in my hands to be absolutely sure it’s a keeper. With the Plume, it’s more about function than looks. It’s not intended to be a shoulder bag, so I’d either need to cram it on my shoulder anyway, or attach a strap to the handles which isn’t a great option either. Hand-carry bags are problematic for me, so the Plume keeps going on the back burner although I love looking at them.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!
> To answer your questions, I use most of my bags and I have been tracking usage. It is clear I have 6 bags I use a ton and the others not as much. I know I will continue to buy and sell for years to come since my taste and lifestyle continue to change. So knowing that, I have bags I could sell if I bought a new bag that I just loved more. The main one being my tosca 35 birkin. It is a bit too big for me and I find it hard to wear a pink bag that is not cute and fun (like my picotin). But I do use this bag. It is like I am ok to replace it with something I like more but if I don’t get something else I want to keep and use it. It sounds weird I know. I am pretty sure this is the bag I would sell, so a part of me is like just sell it now since I know I will buy another bag at some point and this is the most likely one to go!



This doesn’t sound weird to me. When I’ve sold bags, it’s either because the bag doesn’t work for me to the degree that I find myself getting mad at it and just want it to be gone, or because I’ve found something else I like better. In the first scenario, I can sell without having an idea of what I’ll buy next, but if it’s a bag I don’t love, but I like it and still use it, I’ll hang on to it until I find something I like better, and only sell after I have it’s replacement in my hands. So I guess if I were in your shoes, I’d keep using the tosca B until I knew I had its replacement.


----------



## eggtartapproved

@rhl2978 congrats on the car!!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

@pdxhb way to go - great stats!


----------



## vink

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.



I never really appreciate H bag style thinking they’re very grandma-ish and crazy expensive for just a bag. But your shot today shows me how practical it can be and come to think about it, sometimes, a certain thing demands a premium, too. I like how you use your bag and let it live. 
Thanks for sharing how you use your bag. [emoji4] It’s beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

lynne_ross said:


> I have been wanting to add a 25 birkin to my collection for a while. I have found one in the resale market that closely matches my dream specs. It is higher than I want to pay but it is not selling so it should get reduced (or I can offer lower amount). I am also going to Paris in 2 months, so will try for one there. Neither of these are guaranteed. I have been funding all my bag purchases with funds from selling bags since I arbitrarily want to keep my collection purchase price around where it is now or lower. So I am debating - do I sell a bag now in anticipation of getting another bag this year but knowing I might not, or do I want to get the new bag first and use the bag I might sell in the meantime?
> 
> What do you ladies typically do in these scenarios?



I’d ask the seller if they’d accept any offer. If they don’t, I’ll move on from that bag and try my luck at the boutique. Meanwhile, I’ll put my bag up for sale. It’s not like it’ll be scooped up in no time. If yes, then I’ll have the money ready. If no, at least, one thing is done. You also have any other bags in your collection that you can use, right? So while I’m waiting for a new bag in and one bag out, I’ll just use other bags.


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> Here is my black bag family.
> 
> The two bags that are currently on my “mull list” (prior to possibly making on to my wish list ) are YSL envelope (picture attached) and a small Coco Handle which I have in gunmetal (I don’t have in black).
> 
> LOVE my Coco, but not sure if I should double up with a black especially as I already have a GHW classic flap.
> 
> Will think carefully.



Um... I don’t normally like YSL bags, but this flap of yours look really biker chic. [emoji16] May I ask how’s the quality? Can it be carried crossbody and how much does it hold compare to a Chanel CF jumbo? I kinda do not want to carry my jumbo to work. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm happy to report that I am now the owner of a brand new Subaru Forester! Since it was the last day of the month, I called around to many dealerships to see what kind of deals I could get. I ended up finding the lowest price, which was not that much lower than the next lowest price, and then also getting an unbelievable quote on my trade in. I've driven a 2007 Honda Pilot for 10 years now, and my husband and I were a bit blown away by what they offered us. So, much later night than anticipated, but I'm happy and now have a safe car for baby on the way. Will get my carseat installed soon!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your car suggestions! I ended up going with this based on all of the research that I did, and my Mom has a newer Outback as well. I'm not too picky with cars. And, once I'm ready for a real luxury car I will be giving this one to DH



Congrats on your new forester! It’s a good car!


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> So something funny happened today.
> 
> First of all, here is a collage of today’s rambles around Amsterdam
> 
> Second of all, let me tell you a story.
> 
> Once upon a time, I decided I liked the LV Pochette Metis but not in monogram and I speculated idly about how nice it would be if it came in leather. And lo and behold a few months later it was released in empreinte leather.
> 
> I ummmed and arrrred and contemplated buying it but it was always just pipped to the post by some other bag that I wanted more at that particular time.
> 
> After a year of languishing on my wish list, I decided to commit. Today is the day I thought. I spoke with Mr Dawn, we loooked at exchange rates and our card fees for shopping abroad and said ‘yes, it’s marginally cheaper in Europe than UK, it’s a great day to buy a Pochette Metis’ and off we went. We wandered, we ambled, we ate cookies and drank coffee, we did touristy things, and then went off to Louis Vuitton to buy the bag - the PM in empreinte, black, which had been on my wish list for at least a year...
> 
> I didn’t like it enough. It’s a bit fussy with the 3 compartments, it falls down if you don’t place items carefully in the middle compartment, the piping on every piece I saw was crudely finished. Unlike my Alma BB, my Papillon and my SLGs which are finished to perfection - I think the leather is too chunky and the piping / inking just becomes too messy on this style. Maybe some day if they improve the finish quality I’ll reevaluate but right now it just didn’t make my heart sing. So I walked away.
> 
> So today was the day that I didn’t buy my wish list PM after a year
> 
> Now what black bag shall I add to my wish list to pine over? I wandered through every premier bag brand in one of the big department stores with Mr Dawn and I’m not sure. I do feel the need to up my black bag game. I have a few really nice black bags, but I feel I could do with at least one more which is trendy and cool, like the PM. Will mull carefully



I’m sorry it doesn’t turn out as good as you expected. I hope you find something you really really like later. Good things always come to those who wait.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> I have never tried this...when do you come back to evaluate them?


Well since they are sweaters and we are getting too warm here for sweaters, I think I'll probably wait until next Fall. This year, I found some sweaters I had put away years ago. It turned out I really liked several of them so I put them back in my closet. It was like getting new clothes.


----------



## whateve

Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> I looove the lady Dior but I can not get over how hard it is to get in out of. So I will love from afar.
> 
> See my other response....I have a bag I would likely sell since I just don’t use the bag that much.
> 
> Lovely pics!



Thank you!
In that case, it sounds like the B35 is likely to go anyways, so you could probably accelerate its sale without regret. It would be sad to miss out on your ‘dream specs’ in the smaller bag, but don’t rush into it. Buy with speed, repent in leisure is never a great strategy 



lynne_ross said:


> Lovely blacks! You have good coverage already. I really like the coco handle. Would a black be duplicat given you have gunmetal?



The duplication is what I’m afraid of. I love my Coco. And I already have a black and gold classic flap. So it has two different ways of being potentially duplicated. 

I think I need to try to enjoy my blacks while I ponder another addition instead of the PM. No need to rush. 



ElainePG said:


> I love your colorful Prada pieces... especially the yellow one! And the red ones are yummy. How special to have them stamped with your name.



Thank you very much 



ElainePG said:


> What I really like about this story is that when you saw the bag in person, you didn't "settle." You took a serious look at it, with your good connoisseur's eye, and it simply wasn't good enough. And then you were willing to walk away.
> 
> So now here's my question: do you count your *non*-purchase as "money in"????



Hahhahahah
I absolutely should! 
Thank you 



vink said:


> Um... I don’t normally like YSL bags, but this flap of yours look really biker chic. [emoji16] May I ask how’s the quality? Can it be carried crossbody and how much does it hold compare to a Chanel CF jumbo? I kinda do not want to carry my jumbo to work. [emoji28]



I don’t own this YSL. It’s on my mull list. It’s slightly longer but slimmer than the Jumbo. I think it looks a bit like a briefcase. Very work appropriate. I find the boxy width and size of the jumbo is just big on me. I haven’t been able to pull the trigger on one because it just looks too big!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


Lovely bags, I seem to have a few in this colour category as well, will post tomorrow!


----------



## papertiger

vink said:


> I never really appreciate H bag style thinking they’re very grandma-ish and crazy expensive for just a bag. But your shot today shows me how practical it can be and come to think about it, sometimes, a certain thing demands a premium, too. I like how you use your bag and let it live.
> Thanks for sharing how you use your bag. [emoji4] It’s beautiful. [emoji4]



Thanks so much *vink,* your opinion means a lot to me.  It's also quite funny because my very first 2 H bags were from my grandmother  I think cost per wear between her and myself, they're both down to pennies now. _This_ pre-loved Plume 28 was almost exactly 1/5  of my bought new 32 in terms of price. I wouldn't have bought it for any price if it was't a worthy addition but it was nice that it was relatively affordable.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, this is why I always buy pre-loved H from places that have a return policy. Even with bag models I already own, I need to hold it in my hands to be absolutely sure it’s a keeper. With the Plume, it’s more about function than looks. It’s not intended to be a shoulder bag, so I’d either need to cram it on my shoulder anyway, or attach a strap to the handles which isn’t a great option either. Hand-carry bags are problematic for me, so the Plume keeps going on the back burner although I love looking at them.



I think one our members had the same challenge, and just bought a preloved Plume 32 and added a strap somehow. I was looking at mine yesterday and couldn't see how it was done but take a look at the Ode to Plume thread in the H forum.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely! And Chocolate? Yum!
> 
> 
> Ha! I do too! [emoji38]



Yup chocolate. Perfect brown for me. I have a Swift Chocolate Bolide phw and now Chocolate Box ghw, different eras, quite a consistent colour.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to be busy most of the next week so I’ll start out early with my pink bags.
> 
> My Pinks (My favorite color is pink!!!!! I don’t own purple because, other than brown, it’s my least favorite handbag color)
> 
> 2016
> • Prada small Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) Saffiano w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> Gifted:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 4359508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018
> Gifted:
> Fendi limited edition pink Mon Tresor mini bucket w/pink pearl and multi rose / silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my pink bags reflect my personality. I don’t like just one thing but, a variety of things that still speak to my style. I’ll likely add one more pink over time. Pink is perfection!



That Mon Tresor is like carrying jewellery, beautiful


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on your new (to you) Plume! Even with the less-than-ideal conditions, I can see how the leather glows. Such a useful size. And it's lightweight, too, isn't it?
> 
> Wear in good health.



Yes, lightweight, another bonus


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.



I think the Lavande Bal and the Anemone hobo are different enough to justify both. Even though they also both have gunmetal colour hw it suits these purples so well.  I've never seen this zipped cervo hobo, the zip's a big bonus IMO.

That HB _does_ photograph more reddish, I would have thought the same! 

"I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!"


----------



## papertiger

Purple and pink is not my strong point although the velour and snake bag from Italy was a present from my parents and one of my first bags ever, how beautifully things used be made, it has a popper-ed flap _and_ a zip.

The other bags are both Gucci. A violet lizard Hysteria clutch ghw (metallic gold leather interior) and a Small hot pink Interlocking (seen from the back) shw, such a useful little bag, my no-chain strap rule overruled.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to be busy most of the next week so I’ll start out early with my pink bags.
> 
> My Pinks (My favorite color is pink!!!!! I don’t own purple because, other than brown, it’s my least favorite handbag color)
> 
> 2016
> • Prada small Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) Saffiano w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> Gifted:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 4359508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018
> Gifted:
> Fendi limited edition pink Mon Tresor mini bucket w/pink pearl and multi rose / silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my pink bags reflect my personality. I don’t like just one thing but, a variety of things that still speak to my style. I’ll likely add one more pink over time. Pink is perfection!


I really like your pinks. I am thinking I might need a solid pink bag. Going to thing about it. I also saw some silver bags at Mulberry outlet a few days ago that I am thinking about. Seriously need to look at my clothes first.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


I love your pinks and purples.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.



I love your Coach in the second to last picture 



papertiger said:


> Purple and pink is not my strong point although the velour and snake bag from Italy was a present from my parents and one of my first bags ever, how beautifully things used be made, it has a popper-ed flap _and_ a zip.
> 
> The other bags are both Gucci. A violet lizard Hysteria clutch ghw (metallic gold leather interior) and a Small hot pink Interlocking (seen from the back) shw, such a useful little bag, my no-chain strap rule overruled.



The colour of your interlocking Gucci is a perfect hot pink


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My pinks


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Purple and pink is not my strong point although the velour and snake bag from Italy was a present from my parents and one of my first bags ever, how beautifully things used be made, it has a popper-ed flap _and_ a zip.
> 
> The other bags are both Gucci. A violet lizard Hysteria clutch ghw (metallic gold leather interior) and a Small hot pink Interlocking (seen from the back) shw, such a useful little bag, my no-chain strap rule overruled.


These are fun bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> My pinks


You seriously have pink covered. What is the pink one near the center with the long handles?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> You seriously have pink covered. What is the pink one near the center with the long handles?


It’s an independent. My mum bought it for me abroad with a matching wallet about 7 years ago because I was complaining I had no pink bags  It looks a bit like a speedy but the smooth pink calf leather is indestructible without being grained or lined like caviar or epi. I get a lot of compliments whenever I carry it, especially when I wear it with a matching shirt (and black suit to dial down the hot pink!) 

Thank you


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to be busy most of the next week so I’ll start out early with my pink bags.
> 
> My Pinks (My favorite color is pink!!!!! I don’t own purple because, other than brown, it’s my least favorite handbag color)
> 
> 2016
> • Prada small Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) Saffiano w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> Gifted:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 4359508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018
> Gifted:
> Fendi limited edition pink Mon Tresor mini bucket w/pink pearl and multi rose / silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my pink bags reflect my personality. I don’t like just one thing but, a variety of things that still speak to my style. I’ll likely add one more pink over time. Pink is perfection!


I swoon every time I see your Miss Dior in this color!



whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


1 and 3 are really close in color but too different in styles, so purchases justified!!  Love them!



papertiger said:


> Purple and pink is not my strong point although the velour and snake bag from Italy was a present from my parents and one of my first bags ever, how beautifully things used be made, it has a popper-ed flap _and_ a zip.
> 
> The other bags are both Gucci. A violet lizard Hysteria clutch ghw (metallic gold leather interior) and a Small hot pink Interlocking (seen from the back) shw, such a useful little bag, my no-chain strap rule overruled.


Always love seeing your beauties!! And love your new Plume too!



Miss_Dawn said:


> My pinks


That SDJ!! [emoji3][emoji3] Love both color and style!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I really like your pinks. I am thinking I might need a solid pink bag. Going to thing about it. I also saw some silver bags at Mulberry outlet a few days ago that I am thinking about. Seriously need to look at my clothes first.



I’m envious of your access to the Mulberry outlet. [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Since I dropped the price on a bag I have two people interested. It is in an fb group so you are supposed to go in order. The first person is nice but I have answered a million questions and she is very slow to respond, where the second buyer asked to see pics too and is ready to go. The first one asked for a discount and I said no and I just have a bad feeling . Would it be wrong to say I have a second person waiting to buy it or do you think that would make her want it more, which I don't want.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m envious of your access to the Mulberry outlet. [emoji4]


I wish you lived closer to it too. Preferably where we could go together.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I wish you lived closer to it too. Preferably where we could go together.



That would be really nice!!! [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Since I dropped the price on a bag I have two people interested. It is in an fb group so you are supposed to go in order. The first person is nice but I have answered a million questions and she is very slow to respond, where the second buyer asked to see pics too and is ready to go. The first one asked for a discount and I said no and I just have a bad feeling . Would it be wrong to say I have a second person waiting to buy it or do you think that would make her want it more, which I don't want.



Not sure about protocols in FB group, but can you not give the first person a due date by which to respond?


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Not sure about protocols in FB group, but can you not give the first person a due date by which to respond?


I would like to. I can't seem to find the rules in the group anymore. The first person is very new to the group .


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> These are fun bags.



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I swoon every time I see your Miss Dior in this color!
> 
> 
> 1 and 3 are really close in color but too different in styles, so purchases justified!!  Love them!
> 
> 
> Always love seeing your beauties!! And love your new Plume too!
> 
> 
> That SDJ!! [emoji3][emoji3] Love both color and style!



Thank you *msd*


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love your Coach in the second to last picture
> 
> 
> 
> The colour of your interlocking *Gucci is a perfect hot pink *



That's what I thought


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> My pinks



Fantastic array of pinks, this is def your colour


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to be busy most of the next week so I’ll start out early with my pink bags.
> 
> My Pinks (My favorite color is pink!!!!! I don’t own purple because, other than brown, it’s my least favorite handbag color)
> 
> 2016
> • Prada small Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) Saffiano w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> Gifted:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 4359508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018
> Gifted:
> Fendi limited edition pink Mon Tresor mini bucket w/pink pearl and multi rose / silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my pink bags reflect my personality. I don’t like just one thing but, a variety of things that still speak to my style. I’ll likely add one more pink over time. Pink is perfection!


Beautiful pinks, especially that Dior!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> This doesn’t sound weird to me. When I’ve sold bags, it’s either because the bag doesn’t work for me to the degree that I find myself getting mad at it and just want it to be gone, or because I’ve found something else I like better. In the first scenario, I can sell without having an idea of what I’ll buy next, but if it’s a bag I don’t love, but I like it and still use it, I’ll hang on to it until I find something I like better, and only sell after I have it’s replacement in my hands. So I guess if I were in your shoes, I’d keep using the tosca B until I knew I had its replacement.


Thanks - nice to know other people do these kind I feel I sounded irrational typing it out!


----------



## lynne_ross

vink said:


> I’d ask the seller if they’d accept any offer. If they don’t, I’ll move on from that bag and try my luck at the boutique. Meanwhile, I’ll put my bag up for sale. It’s not like it’ll be scooped up in no time. If yes, then I’ll have the money ready. If no, at least, one thing is done. You also have any other bags in your collection that you can use, right? So while I’m waiting for a new bag in and one bag out, I’ll just use other bags.


Thanks! I am thinking of making an offer on the bag. It would actually make my trip even more enjoyable since I would already have the bag I have been searching for and then getting a second bag would be a wind fall - I would likely put it away and evaluate my collection.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Well since they are sweaters and we are getting too warm here for sweaters, I think I'll probably wait until next Fall. This year, I found some sweaters I had put away years ago. It turned out I really liked several of them so I put them back in my closet. It was like getting new clothes.


I never thought of doing this. I’ll keep this in mind once I get to the end of the year and I have seen what I have worn and not.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


Great coverage of purple! Which bag (purple or pink) do you use the most?


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> In that case, it sounds like the B35 is likely to go anyways, so you could probably accelerate its sale without regret. It would be sad to miss out on your ‘dream specs’ in the smaller bag, but don’t rush into it. Buy with speed, repent in leisure is never a great strategy
> 
> 
> 
> The duplication is what I’m afraid of. I love my Coco. And I already have a black and gold classic flap. So it has two different ways of being potentially duplicated.
> 
> I think I need to try to enjoy my blacks while I ponder another addition instead of the PM. No need to rush.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> Hahhahahah
> I absolutely should!
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t own this YSL. It’s on my mull list. It’s slightly longer but slimmer than the Jumbo. I think it looks a bit like a briefcase. Very work appropriate. I find the boxy width and size of the jumbo is just big on me. I haven’t been able to pull the trigger on one because it just looks too big!


Why do you want another black? Could you instead add a colour and get more use of the bag?


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Thanks so much *vink,* your opinion means a lot to me.  It's also quite funny because my very first 2 H bags were from my grandmother  I think cost per wear between her and myself, they're both down to pennies now. _This_ pre-loved Plume 28 was almost exactly 1/5  of my bought new 32 in terms of price. I wouldn't have bought it for any price if it was't a worthy addition but it was nice that it was relatively affordable.


That is soooooo sweet that you received 2 bags from your grandmother. I hope to pass my last standing h bags and my high end jewelry down (cross my fingers I get one grand daughter from my 3 kids)! I have nothing from either of my grandmothers since my aunt on my dad’s side kept all the jewelry and my mom’s parents stuff went to their kids.


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Purple and pink is not my strong point although the velour and snake bag from Italy was a present from my parents and one of my first bags ever, how beautifully things used be made, it has a popper-ed flap _and_ a zip.
> 
> The other bags are both Gucci. A violet lizard Hysteria clutch ghw (metallic gold leather interior) and a Small hot pink Interlocking (seen from the back) shw, such a useful little bag, my no-chain strap rule overruled.


Beautiful bright bags! How sweet of your parents.


----------



## dcooney4

Lately I have been selling just to make more room so if something comes along that I really want I have the room for it. This is the best I have done shopping my closet in years. Trying very hard to only keep things I love. The hardest part is not buying the almost perfect item because it is on sale. What do you find the hardest?


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> My pinks


Beautiful! Love the one in the blossom pic? What is that bag?


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> Lately I have been selling just to make more room so if something comes along that I really want I have the room for it. This is the best I have done shopping my closet in years. Trying very hard to only keep things I love. The hardest part is not buying the almost perfect item because it is on sale. What do you find the hardest?



I am finding it hard to sell in advance of a new bag - clearly from my posts lol! Not sure why though...


----------



## lynne_ross

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on my bag dilemma. I decided to list the birkin (did it last night) since it takes awhile to sell these bags and better to get ahead, and as @vink said get one thing out of the way. I can use my other bags in the meantime. Otherwise, I am going to see if the seller will take an offer on the bag. If not, I’ll to see if the price drops (it has dropped once already). I can then try on my Paris trip. Lots of options ahead and I am in no rush!


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful bright bags! How sweet of your parents.


 
My father was always _very_ cautious with his money except when he was on holiday. Best time to ask for anything.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> That is soooooo sweet that you received 2 bags from your grandmother. I hope to pass my last standing h bags and my high end jewelry down (cross my fingers I get one grand daughter from my 3 kids)! I have nothing from either of my grandmothers *since my aunt on my dad’s side kept all the jewelry and my mom’s parents stuff went to their kids.*



Very disappointed for you personally. My aunt was the keeper of her mother's things for a very long time. We only got these things once her daughter got married (and of course my cousin got the Kelly ha ha). That's totally OK actually, the K was a 28 Retourne and too small for me, I have the things I wanted including the dress my grandmother had made for my mother's wedding (hand-embroidered, olive green sheath dress in silk satin).


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


Great pinks and purples. I like your Velo and Cervo Loop best!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Yup chocolate. Perfect brown for me. I have a Swift Chocolate Bolide phw and now Chocolate Box ghw, different eras, quite a consistent colour.


What a treat to have both bags and that the Plume fits in the Bolide, it must be wonderful to see them side by side!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Purple and pink is not my strong point although the velour and snake bag from Italy was a present from my parents and one of my first bags ever, how beautifully things used be made, it has a popper-ed flap _and_ a zip.
> 
> The other bags are both Gucci. A violet lizard Hysteria clutch ghw (metallic gold leather interior) and a Small hot pink Interlocking (seen from the back) shw, such a useful little bag, my no-chain strap rule overruled.


Great pinks and purples. Your interlocking is a fantastic colour!


----------



## dcooney4

My pink small Bally Bernina tote
Mz Wallace Paige in Mulberry are my only pink and purple . I would like a solid pink bag at some point.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> What a treat to have both bags and that the Plume fits in the Bolide, it must be wonderful to see them side by side!


Is that a hint?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> My pink small Bally Bernina tote
> Mz Wallace Paige in Mulberry are my only pink and purple . I would like a solid pink bag at some point.


That's an amazing purple


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Is that a hint?


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> My pinks


Great assortment of pinks Miss_Dawn. Which ones do you use most frequently!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> My pink small Bally Bernina tote
> Mz Wallace Paige in Mulberry are my only pink and purple . I would like a solid pink bag at some point.


Pretty pinks and purples! I love the saturated colour of your Paige.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> I swoon every time I see your Miss Dior in this color!
> 
> 
> 1 and 3 are really close in color but too different in styles, so purchases justified!!  Love them!
> 
> 
> Always love seeing your beauties!! And love your new Plume too!
> 
> 
> That SDJ!! [emoji3][emoji3] Love both color and style!



Thank you! The SDJ is called Pinky Pie  In some lights she looks almost magenta! 



dcooney4 said:


> Since I dropped the price on a bag I have two people interested. It is in an fb group so you are supposed to go in order. The first person is nice but I have answered a million questions and she is very slow to respond, where the second buyer asked to see pics too and is ready to go. The first one asked for a discount and I said no and I just have a bad feeling . Would it be wrong to say I have a second person waiting to buy it or do you think that would make her want it more, which I don't want.



I think you could give her a polite heads-up that you have other people interested and will be selling to the first reasonable offer. Good to hear you’re getting interest! 



papertiger said:


> Fantastic array of pinks, this is def your colour



Thank you! 



lynne_ross said:


> Why do you want another black? Could you instead add a colour and get more use of the bag?



I feel like my black bag collection isn’t quite there. I want another daily bag and I thought the PM would be perfect but it wasn’t. The colour I’m missing is yellow, and possibly caramel / taupe. Hard to decide what to prioritise! But not very important decisions because it’s not like I have no bags to use in the meantime! 



lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful! Love the one in the blossom pic? What is that bag?



Thank you. It’s an Alma BB in Rose Ballerine. I have a full set of matching SLGs in coordinating pink epi shades 



lynne_ross said:


> I am finding it hard to sell in advance of a new bag - clearly from my posts lol! Not sure why though...



Are you sure it’s not because you’re not ready to let go of the B35? Your plan to put in an offer and potentially free yourself of the stress of trying to find the dream spec in Paris is a good one.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That's an amazing purple


Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Great assortment of pinks Miss_Dawn. Which ones do you use most frequently!


Probably my Alma BB. She’s such a great size and quite carefree in epi leather. Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> My pink small Bally Bernina tote
> Mz Wallace Paige in Mulberry are my only pink and purple . I would like a solid pink bag at some point.


The Bally tote is very pretty and practical!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> I think one our members had the same challenge, and just bought a preloved Plume 32 and added a strap somehow. I was looking at mine yesterday and couldn't see how it was done but take a look at the Ode to Plume thread in the H forum.



I think she clipped a strap to the hardware that attaches the handles to the bag. Not ideal as it would put stress on the bag in a way it wasn’t built for, but if you’re only using the strap sparingly, it could work.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! The SDJ is called Pinky Pie  In some lights she looks almost magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could give her a polite heads-up that you have other people interested and will be selling to the first reasonable offer. Good to hear you’re getting interest!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my black bag collection isn’t quite there. I want another daily bag and I thought the PM would be perfect but it wasn’t. The colour I’m missing is yellow, and possibly caramel / taupe. Hard to decide what to prioritise! But not very important decisions because it’s not like I have no bags to use in the meantime!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It’s an Alma BB in Rose Ballerine. I have a full set of matching SLGs in coordinating pink epi shades
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it’s not because you’re not ready to let go of the B35? Your plan to put in an offer and potentially free yourself of the stress of trying to find the dream spec in Paris is a good one.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Pretty pinks and purples! I love the saturated colour of your Paige.


Thanks!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! The SDJ is called Pinky Pie  In some lights she looks almost magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could give her a polite heads-up that you have other people interested and will be selling to the first reasonable offer. Good to hear you’re getting interest!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my black bag collection isn’t quite there. I want another daily bag and I thought the PM would be perfect but it wasn’t. The colour I’m missing is yellow, and possibly caramel / taupe. Hard to decide what to prioritise! But not very important decisions because it’s not like I have no bags to use in the meantime!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It’s an Alma BB in Rose Ballerine. I have a full set of matching SLGs in coordinating pink epi shades
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it’s not because you’re not ready to let go of the B35? Your plan to put in an offer and potentially free yourself of the stress of trying to find the dream spec in Paris is a good one.


The pen in the last pic caught my eye!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! The SDJ is called Pinky Pie  In some lights she looks almost magenta!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could give her a polite heads-up that you have other people interested and will be selling to the first reasonable offer. Good to hear you’re getting interest!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my black bag collection isn’t quite there. I want another daily bag and I thought the PM would be perfect but it wasn’t. The colour I’m missing is yellow, and possibly caramel / taupe. Hard to decide what to prioritise! But not very important decisions because it’s not like I have no bags to use in the meantime!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It’s an Alma BB in Rose Ballerine. I have a full set of matching SLGs in coordinating pink epi shades
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it’s not because you’re not ready to let go of the B35? Your plan to put in an offer and potentially free yourself of the stress of trying to find the dream spec in Paris is a good one.


That LV is beautiful - and the match slgs! 

I love the pink b but I find I reach for my 30 birkins more since the size suits me best. I think I am having trouble letting go of it since I was offered it right after my daughter was born, my SA thought I needed a pink bag to celebrate. My DH is attached to it too and is a bit sad I want to sell.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> Since I dropped the price on a bag I have two people interested. It is in an fb group so you are supposed to go in order. The first person is nice but I have answered a million questions and she is very slow to respond, where the second buyer asked to see pics too and is ready to go. The first one asked for a discount and I said no and I just have a bad feeling . Would it be wrong to say I have a second person waiting to buy it or do you think that would make her want it more, which I don't want.



I don’t know anything about FB group rules, but could you tell them both that you have two interested parties, and that they should each submit their best offer by a certain time/date?


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> That is soooooo sweet that you received 2 bags from your grandmother. I hope to pass my last standing h bags and my high end jewelry down (cross my fingers I get one grand daughter from my 3 kids)! I have nothing from either of my grandmothers since my aunt on my dad’s side kept all the jewelry and my mom’s parents stuff went to their kids.



Ugh, I feel for you on this. My paternal grandmother was a true clotheshorse and had fabulous jewelry. I imagine she must have had some great handbags as well. She died when I was 11. My grandfather was distraught, and his sons were ill-equipped to handle things emotionally or think about the psychological benefits of having their kids (between my sister and I and my niece, there were three granddaughters who could have received mementos/heirlooms in remembrance of her). The result was that almost everything went to Goodwill. My grandfather remarried years later and his new wife and her sons took everything else of value. I have just a few pieces of jewelry from that grandmother and I treasure them. I shudder to think of how much was essentially just tossed.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> That LV is beautiful - and the match slgs!
> 
> I love the pink b but I find I reach for my 30 birkins more since the size suits me best. I think I am having trouble letting go of it since I was offered it right after my daughter was born, my SA thought I needed a pink bag to celebrate. My DH is attached to it too and is a bit sad I want to sell.



Any chance your daughter will want that bag someday? Just want to put that out there since you don’t seem completely convinced that selling is the right way to go.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my pink and bags:
> 35 tosca birkin (with rose Tyrian interior) - I think I have decided to let this one go, see how I feel once I have an offer
> Bal velo in pink (no idea of colour name) - also have this for sale since the picotin replaced it
> Picotin 18 magnolia
> Birkin 30 raisin - one of my used bags, forever bag


Simply stunning!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> Ugh, I feel for you on this. My paternal grandmother was a true clotheshorse and had fabulous jewelry. I imagine she must have had some great handbags as well. She died when I was 11. My grandfather was distraught, and his sons were ill-equipped to handle things emotionally or think about the psychological benefits of having their kids (between my sister and I and my niece, there were three granddaughters who could have received mementos/heirlooms in remembrance of her). The result was that almost everything went to Goodwill. My grandfather remarried years later and his new wife and her sons took everything else of value. I have just a few pieces of jewelry from that grandmother and I treasure them. I shudder to think of how much was essentially just tossed.


Oh no that is so sad! My dad’s mom was not a nice woman for the last 10 years of her life, she died inside when my grandfather died. She had beautiful things but in a way and I fine to not have since they would not come with great memories.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> Any chance your daughter will want that bag someday? Just want to put that out there since you don’t seem completely convinced that selling is the right way to go.


My husband has asked me that too. My daughter is 6 yrs old. So it will likely be another 20 years before she would even be into this type of bag and then who knows if she will like the style, size, colour. I have the means that I could just buy her a bag of her choice at that point, so I would be keeper it for sentimental reasons. That feels like a long time to keep a bag for her. If I had 3 daughters I would keep it!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Well since they are sweaters and we are getting too warm here for sweaters, I think I'll probably wait until next Fall. This year, I found some sweaters I had put away years ago. It turned out I really liked several of them so I put them back in my closet. It was like getting new clothes.


Isn't that great? It's like putting your hand into a winter jacket at the beginning of the chilly season, and finding a twenty dollar bill!


----------



## vink

papertiger said:


> Thanks so much *vink,* your opinion means a lot to me.  It's also quite funny because my very first 2 H bags were from my grandmother  I think cost per wear between her and myself, they're both down to pennies now. _This_ pre-loved Plume 28 was almost exactly 1/5  of my bought new 32 in terms of price. I wouldn't have bought it for any price if it was't a worthy addition but it was nice that it was relatively affordable.



A hand-me-down that works is always a plus. [emoji4] I’m sure your grandma will be more pleased that you still keep on using her bags. [emoji4] 
And yes! A good deal always sweeten anything. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Congrats! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


I'm crazy about your Balenziaga Velo. What a drool-worthy color.

My DH wouldn't like your furry Coach bag either. I think it's a riot! Have you given it a name???


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Since I dropped the price on a bag I have two people interested. It is in an fb group so you are supposed to go in order. The first person is nice but I have answered a million questions and she is very slow to respond, where the second buyer asked to see pics too and is ready to go. The first one asked for a discount and I said no and I just have a bad feeling . Would it be wrong to say I have a second person waiting to buy it or do you think that would make her want it more, which I don't want.



I think it’s ok to say yes to the second person based on the fact that the second person agrees to pay your asking price. If you want to be nice, how about telling the first one that you don’t want to give discount and if she can’t take that, there’s already another person agree on that price. If she doesn’t take it at your asking price, you reserve your right to bypass her and give it to another person?


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> I would like to. I can't seem to find the rules in the group anymore. The first person is very new to the group .



Just tell her you need her answer by ... or you will take it as her saying no coz you have another person waiting. I once had a potential buyer who kept me waiting for 4 months. Took about 2-3 weeks to get back to me. So once there’s another buyer popped up, I messaged her to let her know. Still, no reply. She didn’t even read my message. I gave her a day. Then, I sold me bag to the second person.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Lately I have been selling just to make more room so if something comes along that I really want I have the room for it. This is the best I have done shopping my closet in years. Trying very hard to only keep things I love. The hardest part is not buying the almost perfect item because it is on sale. What do you find the hardest?



Culling my collection. I went MM crazy last year and have bought A LOT. I have some more coming from his closing sale which I do not want to think about. I love many bags I got from him, but they’re getting too much and I feel like I need to pare down. So, I’m selling some of them off because it’s getting too much and I need some space for pieces that I really like.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Here is my black bag family.
> 
> The two bags that are currently on my “mull list” (prior to possibly making on to my wish list ) are YSL envelope (picture attached) and a small Coco Handle which I have in gunmetal (I don’t have in black).
> 
> LOVE my Coco, but not sure if I should double up with a black especially as I already have a GHW classic flap.
> 
> Will think carefully.


That YSL is very chic, but a black Coco Handle would be as well!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!
> To answer your questions, I use most of my bags and I have been tracking usage. It is clear I have 6 bags I use a ton and the others not as much. I know I will continue to buy and sell for years to come since my taste and lifestyle continue to change. So knowing that, I have bags I could sell if I bought a new bag that I just loved more. The main one being my tosca 35 birkin. It is a bit too big for me and I find it hard to wear a pink bag that is not cute and fun (like my picotin). But I do use this bag. It is like I am ok to replace it with something I like more but if I don’t get something else I want to keep and use it. It sounds weird I know. I am pretty sure this is the bag I would sell, so a part of me is like just sell it now since I know I will buy another bag at some point and this is the most likely one to go!


If you think it's a fringe bag and you're going to sell it at some point, why not start the process now and it would be nice to have those funds before your trip!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Subarus are terrific cars. I drove one for years when we lived in Salt Lake City. It made me feel so safe, even with all the snow. It chugged its way up hills like a little tractor... nothing fazed it! I kept that car for years, and when I eventually sold it, I did great on the trade-in.
> Congrats on making a decision. It sounds as though you thought things through really carefully.


Can't wait to try it out with a little bit of snow on the road today! It sounds like a pretty little workhorse!


----------



## vink

papertiger said:


> Very disappointed for you personally. My aunt was the keeper of her mother's things for a very long time. We only got these things once her daughter got married (and of course my cousin got the Kelly ha ha). That's totally OK actually, the K was a 28 Retourne and too small for me, I have the things I wanted including the dress my grandmother had made for my mother's wedding (hand-embroidered, olive green sheath dress in silk satin).



My grandma lived with us, but a couple of months before she died, my youngest aunt swooped in and raided her room. She took everything and left nothing for anybody. Not even a smallest thing as a souvenir. Took my not-so-pleased dad to tell her to share something to everyone in the family that made her gave everyone a small piece of jewelry to each of my aunts and uncles. (My Dad’s word holds quite a lot of weight in the family) Until now, almost 20 years since my grandma passed away, my other aunts and uncles still refuse to talk to her for they got so mad about her selfish behavior. The funny thing is months after the funeral, my mom went into my grandma’s room to clean it and found a paper bag fulled of cash lying in a pile of junk and some stock papers, small gold bars, and some pieces of jewelry. I guess during her time of hurrying to take everything, my youngest aunt missed them. My mom simply returned everything to my dad. I have no idea what he did to them after that.


----------



## vink

lynne_ross said:


> My husband has asked me that too. My daughter is 6 yrs old. So it will likely be another 20 years before she would even be into this type of bag and then who knows if she will like the style, size, colour. I have the means that I could just buy her a bag of her choice at that point, so I would be keeper it for sentimental reasons. That feels like a long time to keep a bag for her. If I had 3 daughters I would keep it!



The only bag that DD said to keep for her is my powder pink small Dior soft. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and a gold ring with pink gemstone. Quite strange because she normally get attracted to blue. But yes. I bought that ring and am keeping the bag for her. Maybe when she’s 18. [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Purple and pink is not my strong point although the velour and snake bag from Italy was a present from my parents and one of my first bags ever, how beautifully things used be made, it has a popper-ed flap _and_ a zip.
> 
> The other bags are both Gucci. A violet lizard Hysteria clutch ghw (metallic gold leather interior) and a Small hot pink Interlocking (seen from the back) shw, such a useful little bag, my no-chain strap rule overruled.


These are all wonderful, @papertiger . I love the combo of shw and hot pink in the second photo, especially matched with your red (IS it red? raspberry? deep pink???) hat. You have a fantastic sense of style.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> My pinks


Lovely pinks. In the bottom row, what is the geometric one on the left? It's such a great midcentury modern vibe.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Since I dropped the price on a bag I have two people interested. It is in an fb group so you are supposed to go in order. The first person is nice but I have answered a million questions and she is very slow to respond, where the second buyer asked to see pics too and is ready to go. The first one asked for a discount and I said no and I just have a bad feeling . *Would it be wrong to say I have a second person waiting to buy it* or do you think that would make her want it more, which I don't want.


I think that's perfectly fair. It's a selling site, after all, and you're supposed to be selling. I would think there would be a way for you to say it very nicely, so she won't think you're pressuring her.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My pink small Bally Bernina tote
> Mz Wallace Paige in Mulberry are my only pink and purple . I would like a solid pink bag at some point.


The color of your MZ Wallace is wonderful. What sort of pink are you thinking about? Pale pink, hot pink, something in between?


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> My husband has asked me that too. My daughter is 6 yrs old. So it will likely be another 20 years before she would even be into this type of bag and then who knows if she will like the style, size, colour. I have the means that I could just buy her a bag of her choice at that point, so I would be keeper it for sentimental reasons. That feels like a long time to keep a bag for her. If I had 3 daughters I would keep it!


I would just take a picture of it and keep that as a memory and sell the bag. It sounds like your love for it has gone.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I think that's perfectly fair. It's a selling site, after all, and you're supposed to be selling. I would think there would be a way for you to say it very nicely, so she won't think you're pressuring her.


I figured out just that and she passed and now it sold to the other lady. So out it goes tomorrow or Tuesday depending on the snow. That was my second to last red bag left. Now I only have one left at the consignment shop.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The color of your MZ Wallace is wonderful. What sort of pink are you thinking about? Pale pink, hot pink, something in between?


I think a petal pink but I have no clue what. I really have to go through my summer wardrobe first.


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> My pinks





dcooney4 said:


> You seriously have pink covered. What is the pink one near the center with the long handles?


I was going to say the same thing! Seriously, every variation is there. What a great collection!


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Culling my collection. I went MM crazy last year and have bought A LOT. I have some more coming from his closing sale which I do not want to think about. I love many bags I got from him, but they’re getting too much and I feel like I need to pare down. So, I’m selling some of them off because it’s getting too much and I need some space for pieces that I really like.


That is great! Thanks for your advice. It has all worked out now. It was difficult to word it .


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> These are all wonderful, @papertiger . I love the combo of shw and hot pink in the second photo, especially matched with your red (IS it red? raspberry? deep pink???) hat. You have a fantastic sense of style.



Neon red Gucci hat, H abergine Nadege shoes and purple, pink and red ABdlM scarf


----------



## papertiger

vink said:


> My grandma lived with us, but a couple of months before she died, my youngest aunt swooped in and raided her room. She took everything and left nothing for anybody. Not even a smallest thing as a souvenir. Took my not-so-pleased dad to tell her to share something to everyone in the family that made her gave everyone a small piece of jewelry to each of my aunts and uncles. (My Dad’s word holds quite a lot of weight in the family) Until now, almost 20 years since my grandma passed away, my other aunts and uncles still refuse to talk to her for they got so mad about her selfish behavior. The funny thing is months after the funeral, my mom went into my grandma’s room to clean it and found a paper bag fulled of cash lying in a pile of junk and some stock papers, small gold bars, and some pieces of jewelry. I guess during her time of hurrying to take everything, my youngest aunt missed them. My mom simply returned everything to my dad. I have no idea what he did to them after that.



I hate people like that, so sorry


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Great coverage of purple! Which bag (purple or pink) do you use the most?


Thanks! Right now, it is probably the two new purple bags. I can't tell if I will continue to love them as time goes on, but they are both so easy to wear. After that, probably the Longchamp. I really love the pink Coach but I don't wear pastels much.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> That is soooooo sweet that you received 2 bags from your grandmother. I hope to pass my last standing h bags and my high end jewelry down (cross my fingers I get one grand daughter from my 3 kids)! I have nothing from either of my grandmothers since my aunt on my dad’s side kept all the jewelry and my mom’s parents stuff went to their kids.





papertiger said:


> Very disappointed for you personally. My aunt was the keeper of her mother's things for a very long time. We only got these things once her daughter got married (and of course my cousin got the Kelly ha ha). That's totally OK actually, the K was a 28 Retourne and too small for me, I have the things I wanted including the dress my grandmother had made for my mother's wedding (hand-embroidered, olive green sheath dress in silk satin).


My sister got everything when my dad died, including their house and car. She is not sentimental and probably donated a lot. It still eats at me.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Lately I have been selling just to make more room so if something comes along that I really want I have the room for it. This is the best I have done shopping my closet in years. Trying very hard to only keep things I love. The hardest part is not buying the almost perfect item because it is on sale. What do you find the hardest?


The hardest part for me is finding something I'm not looking for and getting that instead of waiting for the item on my list.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my pink and bags:
> 35 tosca birkin (with rose Tyrian interior) - I think I have decided to let this one go, see how I feel once I have an offer
> Bal velo in pink (no idea of colour name) - also have this for sale since the picotin replaced it
> Picotin 18 magnolia
> Birkin 30 raisin - one of my used bags, forever bag


I love that Pico!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'm crazy about your Balenziaga Velo. What a drool-worthy color.
> 
> My DH wouldn't like your furry Coach bag either. I think it's a riot! Have you given it a name???


Thanks! I'm crazy about the Velo too!
I haven't named it but I should! It is just so silly it makes me happy to carry it. It is actually very soft and feels so nice. Maybe I should turn it into a pillow!


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> That is great! Thanks for your advice. It has all worked out now. It was difficult to word it .



I’m glad it works out. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

papertiger said:


> I hate people like that, so sorry



Well, that’s ok. We all know my youngest aunt is just like that. No one really care what or how much she got. Everyone just want something to remember my grandma by. So, my aunts and uncles got mad when they asked just for a small trinket and she refused saying she didn’t take anything. My dad settled it out and my mom’s still amazed how she missed that paper bag. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> The pen in the last pic caught my eye!



You are so predictable, my friend 



lynne_ross said:


> That LV is beautiful - and the match slgs!
> 
> I love the pink b but I find I reach for my 30 birkins more since the size suits me best. I think I am having trouble letting go of it since I was offered it right after my daughter was born, my SA thought I needed a pink bag to celebrate. My DH is attached to it too and is a bit sad I want to sell.



Thank you!
That’s such a sweet story, and I can see why you’re having a hard time letting it go. But as @dcooney4 said, it’s fine to take a picture and let it go if you have no more use for it.



lynne_ross said:


> Here are my pink and bags:
> 35 tosca birkin (with rose Tyrian interior) - I think I have decided to let this one go, see how I feel once I have an offer
> Bal velo in pink (no idea of colour name) - also have this for sale since the picotin replaced it
> Picotin 18 magnolia
> Birkin 30 raisin - one of my used bags, forever bag



The raisin looks black! Is it a deep plum in different lights? It’s lovely.



catsinthebag said:


> Ugh, I feel for you on this. My paternal grandmother was a true clotheshorse and had fabulous jewelry. I imagine she must have had some great handbags as well. She died when I was 11. My grandfather was distraught, and his sons were ill-equipped to handle things emotionally or think about the psychological benefits of having their kids (between my sister and I and my niece, there were three granddaughters who could have received mementos/heirlooms in remembrance of her). The result was that almost everything went to Goodwill. My grandfather remarried years later and his new wife and her sons took everything else of value. I have just a few pieces of jewelry from that grandmother and I treasure them. I shudder to think of how much was essentially just tossed.



Oh I’m so sorry to hear this. Poor Cats. Big hugs 



Rhl2987 said:


> That YSL is very chic, but a black Coco Handle would be as well!



I know, right? Seriously first world problems 
I’m going to take my time to mull!



ElainePG said:


> Lovely pinks. In the bottom row, what is the geometric one on the left? It's such a great midcentury modern vibe.



Thank you! It’s a Kate Spade.

I am not ready to let it go yet. I think it’s so cool, but a bit loud as I rarely wear anything in print! So I have been on the fence about keeping it as I’ve been slowly culling the non-superbrands that are getting less wear. I’ve already let go of three this year, and only let one in (my YSL WOC from Mr Dawn) and one SLG trio (Kirigami set).

I think I’ve definitely become more discriminating as @More bags was commenting. Not least by hanging out on this thread! But also because anything I add now means I need to cull something to fit in one large double wardrobe just for handbags. That’s plenty of space for a big collection and I don’t want more bags than that! So it’s one in one out.



dcooney4 said:


> I figured out just that and she passed and now it sold to the other lady. So out it goes tomorrow or Tuesday depending on the snow. That was my second to last red bag left. Now I only have one left at the consignment shop.



Yayyy! Congratulations!



dcooney4 said:


> I think a petal pink but I have no clue what. I really have to go through my summer wardrobe first.



Can I recommend my soft pink Prada camera bag? I bought it in December and I love it 



whateve said:


> I was going to say the same thing! Seriously, every variation is there. What a great collection!



That’s very sweet of you. Thank you!
I’m sure I could find a gap if I tried hard enough! I may for example be missing a pale pink flap chain bag 



whateve said:


> My sister got everything when my dad died, including their house and car. She is not sentimental and probably donated a lot. It still eats at me.



Oh I’m sorry


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> My sister got everything when my dad died, including their house and car. She is not sentimental and probably donated a lot. It still eats at me.


I am sorry to hear. A lot of unfair relatives here!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> You are so predictable, my friend
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> That’s such a sweet story, and I can see why you’re having a hard time letting it go. But as @dcooney4 said, it’s fine to take a picture and let it go if you have no more use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> The raisin looks black! Is it a deep plum in different lights? It’s lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m so sorry to hear this. Poor Cats. Big hugs
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Seriously first world problems
> I’m going to take my time to mull!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It’s a Kate Spade.
> 
> I am not ready to let it go yet. I think it’s so cool, but a bit loud as I rarely wear anything in print! So I have been on the fence about keeping it as I’ve been slowly culling the non-superbrands that are getting less wear. I’ve already let go of three this year, and only let one in (my YSL WOC from Mr Dawn) and one SLG trio (Kirigami set).
> 
> I think I’ve definitely become more discriminating as @More bags was commenting. Not least by hanging out on this thread! But also because anything I add now means I need to cull something to fit in one large double wardrobe just for handbags. That’s plenty of space for a big collection and I don’t want more bags than that! So it’s one in one out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I recommend my soft pink Prada camera bag? I bought it in December and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very sweet of you. Thank you!
> I’m sure I could find a gap if I tried hard enough! I may for example be missing a pale pink flap chain bag
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m sorry


Thank you. I have many pictures with the bag while carrying my daughter when she was a baby - I like that idea too.

The raisin is purple in sunlight and then blackish/plum when inside. It is a great neutral since it works as a black bag but has a hint of colour.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My sister got everything when my dad died, including their house and car. She is not sentimental and probably donated a lot. It still eats at me.


It happens in lots of families including mine, so sorry, that's horrible


----------



## Chanelandco

My pinks, both from Bvlgari.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> You are so predictable, my friend
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> That’s such a sweet story, and I can see why you’re having a hard time letting it go. But as @dcooney4 said, it’s fine to take a picture and let it go if you have no more use for it.
> 
> 
> 
> The raisin looks black! Is it a deep plum in different lights? It’s lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m so sorry to hear this. Poor Cats. Big hugs
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Seriously first world problems
> I’m going to take my time to mull!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It’s a Kate Spade.
> 
> I am not ready to let it go yet. I think it’s so cool, but a bit loud as I rarely wear anything in print! So I have been on the fence about keeping it as I’ve been slowly culling the non-superbrands that are getting less wear. I’ve already let go of three this year, and only let one in (my YSL WOC from Mr Dawn) and one SLG trio (Kirigami set).
> 
> I think I’ve definitely become more discriminating as @More bags was commenting. Not least by hanging out on this thread! But also because anything I add now means I need to cull something to fit in one large double wardrobe just for handbags. That’s plenty of space for a big collection and I don’t want more bags than that! So it’s one in one out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I recommend my soft pink Prada camera bag? I bought it in December and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very sweet of you. Thank you!
> I’m sure I could find a gap if I tried hard enough! I may for example be missing a pale pink flap chain bag
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m sorry


Now I need to go back and look at your pinks again.lol


----------



## dcooney4

Chanelandco said:


> My pinks, both from Bvlgari.


Very cool bags!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> Thank you. I have many pictures with the bag while carrying my daughter when she was a baby - I like that idea too.
> 
> The raisin is purple in sunlight and then blackish/plum when inside. It is a great neutral since it works as a black bag but has a hint of colour.



It sounds like an excellent neutral, very stylish and a very good size too 



Chanelandco said:


> My pinks, both from Bvlgari.



These are both lovely, especially the two-tone one!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Let me tell you a story 

One of the bags I will never get rid of is this old pink open satchel. It’s from a high street store in the UK. It cost £160 in 2005 (back when a LV Speedy cost about £350!), and it was way beyond my budget as a first year undergrad! 

But I loved it. In time honoured fashion of longing for the unattainable, I used to see it in the window of the store and stare longingly at it. It’s so pink. I’d wear it all the time. I’d be such a stylish and happy person if I owned it...

Then two things happened
1) It went on sale. Miracle of miracles! But it was sold out I called every store and they said they had one left in a branch across the city. And they agreed to hold it for me 
2) I got a really generous instalment for my scholarship.

Of course I bought it. I can still remember the glee with which I picked it up. I don’t think any bag purchase has given me as much pure unadulterated joy.

I don’t like it much now in and of itself - my tastes have changed, but I feel happy every time I see it. I don’t think I’ll ever value space in my wardrobe more than the sentimental value I have for this little hot pink bag. It’s with me forever 

The End


----------



## whateve

Chanelandco said:


> My pinks, both from Bvlgari.


I especially love the first one!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Let me tell you a story
> 
> One of the bags I will never get rid of is this old pink open satchel. It’s from a high street store in the UK. It cost £160 in 2005 (back when a LV Speedy cost about £350!), and it was way beyond my budget as a first year undergrad!
> 
> But I loved it. In time honoured fashion of longing for the unattainable, I used to see it in the window of the store and stare longingly at it. It’s so pink. I’d wear it all the time. I’d be such a stylish and happy person if I owned it...
> 
> Then two things happened
> 1) It went on sale. Miracle of miracles! But it was sold out I called every store and they said they had one left in a branch across the city. And they agreed to hold it for me
> 2) I got a really generous instalment for my scholarship.
> 
> Of course I bought it. I can still remember the glee with which I picked it up. I don’t think any bag purchase has given me as much pure unadulterated joy.
> 
> I don’t like it much now in and of itself - my tastes have changed, but I feel happy every time I see it. I don’t think I’ll ever value space in my wardrobe more than the sentimental value I have for this little hot pink bag. It’s with me forever
> 
> The End


Sweet story! Do you have the bag on display so you can be reminder of the joy often?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Neon red Gucci hat, H abergine Nadege shoes and purple, pink and red ABdlM scarf


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My sister got everything when my dad died, including their house and car. She is not sentimental and probably donated a lot. It still eats at me.


Wow. That's really hurtful.


----------



## ElainePG

Chanelandco said:


> My pinks, both from Bvlgari.


These are divine.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Let me tell you a story
> 
> One of the bags I will never get rid of is this old pink open satchel. It’s from a high street store in the UK. It cost £160 in 2005 (back when a LV Speedy cost about £350!), and it was way beyond my budget as a first year undergrad!
> 
> But I loved it. In time honoured fashion of longing for the unattainable, I used to see it in the window of the store and stare longingly at it. It’s so pink. I’d wear it all the time. I’d be such a stylish and happy person if I owned it...
> 
> Then two things happened
> 1) It went on sale. Miracle of miracles! But it was sold out I called every store and they said they had one left in a branch across the city. And they agreed to hold it for me
> 2) I got a really generous instalment for my scholarship.
> 
> Of course I bought it. I can still remember the glee with which I picked it up. I don’t think any bag purchase has given me as much pure unadulterated joy.
> 
> I don’t like it much now in and of itself - my tastes have changed, but I feel happy every time I see it. I don’t think I’ll ever value space in my wardrobe more than the sentimental value I have for this little hot pink bag. It’s with me forever
> 
> The End


This is a lovely story. And you told it so well.

Was this the first bag that inspired "bag love" in you, or had you always been drawn to handbags?


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> Let me tell you a story
> 
> One of the bags I will never get rid of is this old pink open satchel. It’s from a high street store in the UK. It cost £160 in 2005 (back when a LV Speedy cost about £350!), and it was way beyond my budget as a first year undergrad!
> 
> But I loved it. In time honoured fashion of longing for the unattainable, I used to see it in the window of the store and stare longingly at it. It’s so pink. I’d wear it all the time. I’d be such a stylish and happy person if I owned it...
> 
> Then two things happened
> 1) It went on sale. Miracle of miracles! But it was sold out I called every store and they said they had one left in a branch across the city. And they agreed to hold it for me
> 2) I got a really generous instalment for my scholarship.
> 
> Of course I bought it. I can still remember the glee with which I picked it up. I don’t think any bag purchase has given me as much pure unadulterated joy.
> 
> I don’t like it much now in and of itself - my tastes have changed, but I feel happy every time I see it. I don’t think I’ll ever value space in my wardrobe more than the sentimental value I have for this little hot pink bag. It’s with me forever
> 
> The End




Lve this story


----------



## Chanelandco

dcooney4 said:


> Very cool bags!


Thank you dear ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

ElainePG said:


> These are divine.


Thank you Elaine !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.

Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!



Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!



So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!



Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:



I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended. 



My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!


----------



## Chanelandco

whateve said:


> I especially love the first one!


Thank you! That’s also my favorite from Bvlgari.


----------



## Chanelandco

Chanelandco said:


> My pinks, both from Bvlgari.


@Sparkletastic If I recall correctly you wanted a pink Bvlgari. Here are mines...


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Let me tell you a story
> 
> One of the bags I will never get rid of is this old pink open satchel. It’s from a high street store in the UK. It cost £160 in 2005 (back when a LV Speedy cost about £350!), and it was way beyond my budget as a first year undergrad!
> 
> But I loved it. In time honoured fashion of longing for the unattainable, I used to see it in the window of the store and stare longingly at it. It’s so pink. I’d wear it all the time. I’d be such a stylish and happy person if I owned it...
> 
> Then two things happened
> 1) It went on sale. Miracle of miracles! But it was sold out I called every store and they said they had one left in a branch across the city. And they agreed to hold it for me
> 2) I got a really generous instalment for my scholarship.
> 
> Of course I bought it. I can still remember the glee with which I picked it up. I don’t think any bag purchase has given me as much pure unadulterated joy.
> 
> I don’t like it much now in and of itself - my tastes have changed, but I feel happy every time I see it. I don’t think I’ll ever value space in my wardrobe more than the sentimental value I have for this little hot pink bag. It’s with me forever
> 
> The End


I feel that way about my LV petite bucket. My very first premier bag.


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409


What a great collection.

The story about your boyfriend's mother giving you her vintage beaded bag is wonderful, and the bag itself is a real treasure!     I can understand why you'd want to wear it all the time. I can actually see you styling it in a number of different ways, not just for dressy occasions. It would even be cute with dark jeans on the weekend, if you had the right shoes or boots.


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409


That beaded bag is so cute! Lovely pinks and purples.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409


Beautiful bags! Love the little Ricky bag.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The hardest part for me is finding something I'm not looking for and getting that instead of waiting for the item on my list.


I have done that too.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409


That little pink Ricky is so cute!! Lovely bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I would just take a picture of it and keep that as a memory and sell the bag. It sounds like your love for it has gone.


I agree. We think our DD’s will want our things but, time, styles and desires change. When it comes to stuff, (vs. providing inheritance or truly sentimental items) I think it’s best we live for ourselves today. @lynne_ross , there will be so many things your DD will cherish - and likely they’ll be things you won’t predict. My beloved father passed and I cherish the windbreaker jacket he wore. He typically wore suits for his profession and personal taste. But, my happiest moments were bumming around with him when he wore that windbreaker. I keep it in my closet with my clothes and would give everything I have for it. His jewelry, etc.??? I couldn’t care less.

So, don’t put too much pressure on your bag collection. Live for now and your DD will cherish whatever she saw brought YOU joy.


whateve said:


> My sister got everything when my dad died, including their house and car. She is not sentimental and probably donated a lot. It still eats at me.


I’m so sorry this happened.

I’m an only child of two only children. And, I’m the DW of the responsible child on the other side. So, I have the opposite issues. Everything comes to me (whether I want it or not) and I’m responsible for caring for everyone and everything. 

Families aren’t easy. We just have to love (or tolerate) what fate dealt us. That being said, I have a couple of truly nasty relatives (unfortunately, my mother is one) and, it’s cuckoo making to deal with them. Sending you hugs.


whateve said:


> The hardest part for me is finding something I'm not looking for and getting that instead of waiting for the item on my list.


When that happens, I just get the item if it’s something I truly craved. Life is short. I’m going to embrace unicorns when they show up. Lol!

But, if it’s just something I admired, I let it go. I don’t want to get off track with curating my collection exactly as I want it to be. This latter decision is the hard one. But, I’m always better off if I don’t buy items that are dreams and fantasies and not truly great adds.


Chanelandco said:


> My pinks, both from Bvlgari.


Beautiful!  How do you did the quality. With what other brand would you compare Bvlgari?


bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409


Your Ricky is so cute. I’ve long admired the Ricky bags.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Let me tell you a story
> 
> One of the bags I will never get rid of is this old pink open satchel. It’s from a high street store in the UK. It cost £160 in 2005 (back when a LV Speedy cost about £350!), and it was way beyond my budget as a first year undergrad!
> 
> But I loved it. In time honoured fashion of longing for the unattainable, I used to see it in the window of the store and stare longingly at it. It’s so pink. I’d wear it all the time. I’d be such a stylish and happy person if I owned it...
> 
> Then two things happened
> 1) It went on sale. Miracle of miracles! But it was sold out I called every store and they said they had one left in a branch across the city. And they agreed to hold it for me
> 2) I got a really generous instalment for my scholarship.
> 
> Of course I bought it. I can still remember the glee with which I picked it up. I don’t think any bag purchase has given me as much pure unadulterated joy.
> 
> I don’t like it much now in and of itself - my tastes have changed, but I feel happy every time I see it. I don’t think I’ll ever value space in my wardrobe more than the sentimental value I have for this little hot pink bag. It’s with me forever
> 
> The End


What a wonderful story! Was this your first designer bag? 

I would love to hear stories from everyone about their first designer or luxury bags! Mine was a gift from my Mom when we were shopping together. It was a Marc Jacobs Blake bag in black. I gave it back to my Mom many years back and now my Dad is trying to sell it online and no one is biting. I almost want it back again just because it is so pretty and easy to sling over the shoulder. I don't tend to keep things that I'm not using though, so that is why my Mom had it for awhile.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## muchstuff

Fewer purples than I thought...
1)  BV quetsche Cervo baseball hobo
2)  BV fortune cookie hobo (just sold)
3)  Balenciaga Street bag (selling)
4) BV tourmaline Veneta
5) BV mini Veneta


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> What a wonderful story! Was this your first designer bag?
> 
> I would love to hear stories from everyone about their first designer or luxury bags! Mine was a gift from my Mom when we were shopping together. It was a Marc Jacobs Blake bag in black. I gave it back to my Mom many years back and now my Dad is trying to sell it online and no one is biting. I almost want it back again just because it is so pretty and easy to sling over the shoulder. I don't tend to keep things that I'm not using though, so that is why my Mom had it for awhile.


Aww so sweet of your mom! 
My mom bought me my first designer bag (coach black leather) while in university on a trip to Boston. I have great memories of the trip and I would later in life live in that city. My first premium designer bag was my lv clutch that I bought in university. It was trashed by the time I was in my mid 20s so I threw it out. I guess I could have sold it! Oh well. Next would have been been my fendi b bag. That bag has the best memories since I saw it in a store when I first started working but I just could not bring myself to spend 2k on a bag - seemed like so much at the time. So my boyfriend (now my DH) bought it for me on a work trip to Vegas, I paid him for it though in the end so it was truly mine. I keep it to remind me to cherish the life we have built.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Let me tell you a story
> 
> One of the bags I will never get rid of is this old pink open satchel. It’s from a high street store in the UK. It cost £160 in 2005 (back when a LV Speedy cost about £350!), and it was way beyond my budget as a first year undergrad!
> 
> But I loved it. In time honoured fashion of longing for the unattainable, I used to see it in the window of the store and stare longingly at it. It’s so pink. I’d wear it all the time. I’d be such a stylish and happy person if I owned it...
> 
> Then two things happened
> 1) It went on sale. Miracle of miracles! But it was sold out I called every store and they said they had one left in a branch across the city. And they agreed to hold it for me
> 2) I got a really generous instalment for my scholarship.
> 
> Of course I bought it. I can still remember the glee with which I picked it up. I don’t think any bag purchase has given me as much pure unadulterated joy.
> 
> I don’t like it much now in and of itself - my tastes have changed, but I feel happy every time I see it. I don’t think I’ll ever value space in my wardrobe more than the sentimental value I have for this little hot pink bag. It’s with me forever
> 
> The End


Wonderful storytelling, I can feel the glee right alongside you! It was definitely meant to be in your hands!


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> Fewer purples than I thought...
> 1)  BV quetsche Cervo baseball hobo
> 2)  BV fortune cookie hobo (just sold)
> 3)  Balenciaga Street bag (selling)
> 4) BV tourmaline Veneta
> 5) BV mini Veneta
> View attachment 4360514
> View attachment 4360515
> 
> View attachment 4360522
> 
> View attachment 4360517
> View attachment 4360518


Lovely purpled. No pinks?


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to be busy most of the next week so I’ll start out early with my pink bags.
> 
> My Pinks (My favorite color is pink!!!!! I don’t own purple because, other than brown, it’s my least favorite handbag color)
> 
> 2016
> • Prada small Double Zip Tote in Tamaris (salmon pink) Saffiano w/ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017
> Gifted:
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw
> View attachment 4359508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018
> Gifted:
> Fendi limited edition pink Mon Tresor mini bucket w/pink pearl and multi rose / silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my pink bags reflect my personality. I don’t like just one thing but, a variety of things that still speak to my style. I’ll likely add one more pink over time. Pink is perfection!


I love your pinks, especially the hot pink! You have a nice variety.


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409


Great pink and purple bags! My faves are your Raisin Day and the beaded bag from your boyfriend’s mom. 
I have a vintage snakeskin clutch from my MIL. I, too, look for opportunities to bring it out of the closet!



muchstuff said:


> Fewer purples than I thought...
> 1)  BV quetsche Cervo baseball hobo
> 2)  BV fortune cookie hobo (just sold)
> 3)  Balenciaga Street bag (selling)
> 4) BV tourmaline Veneta
> 5) BV mini Veneta
> View attachment 4360514
> View attachment 4360515
> 
> View attachment 4360522
> 
> View attachment 4360517
> View attachment 4360518


Yummy purples - your Cervo baseball and Tourmaline Veneta are gorgeous! 



lynne_ross said:


> Aww so sweet of your mom!
> My mom bought me my first designer bag (coach black leather) while in university on a trip to Boston. I have great memories of the trip and I would later in life live in that city. My first premium designer bag was my lv clutch that I bought in university. It was trashed by the time I was in my mid 20s so I threw it out. I guess I could have sold it! Oh well. Next would have been been my fendi b bag. That bag has the best memories since I saw it in a store when I first started working but I just could not bring myself to spend 2k on a bag - seemed like so much at the time. So my boyfriend (now my DH) bought it for me on a work trip to Vegas, I paid him for it though in the end so it was truly mine. I keep it to remind me to cherish the life we have built.


Wonderful bag stories and memories!


----------



## Rhl2987

I'm sorry to everyone who has experienced money or inheritance issues with family. I am close with my immediate family and even we deal with small scuffles around money at times. It is hard when the heartbreak of loved ones passing away is made even more difficult with selfish and unfair behavior of others. Grieving should be allowed its time and when these types of actions take place, it is adds a lot of bitterness to the moment.


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> Lovely purpled. No pinks?


Not a pink gal!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Aww so sweet of your mom!
> My mom bought me my first designer bag (coach black leather) while in university on a trip to Boston. I have great memories of the trip and I would later in life live in that city. My first premium designer bag was my lv clutch that I bought in university. It was trashed by the time I was in my mid 20s so I threw it out. I guess I could have sold it! Oh well. Next would have been been my fendi b bag. That bag has the best memories since I saw it in a store when I first started working but I just could not bring myself to spend 2k on a bag - seemed like so much at the time. So my boyfriend (now my DH) bought it for me on a work trip to Vegas, I paid him for it though in the end so it was truly mine. I keep it to remind me to cherish the life we have built.


Love these stories! Really shows that we have so many memories built around our bags! 

My Mom bought me the Marc Jacobs while I was in college as well! My first premium designer bag was the red LV Sofia Coppola, I'm pretty sure. I eyed that bag for so long before purchasing it a couple of years into my first job. My first true designer purchase was a Cartier Love bracelet in yellow gold my first year working out of college. I've not worn it much in the last several years because it became a pain with constant flying and getting pat downs by airport security. But I put it back on recently and I think I'll keep it on!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> What a wonderful story! Was this your first designer bag?
> 
> I would love to hear stories from everyone about their first designer or luxury bags! Mine was a gift from my Mom when we were shopping together. It was a Marc Jacobs Blake bag in black. I gave it back to my Mom many years back and now my Dad is trying to sell it online and no one is biting. I almost want it back again just because it is so pretty and easy to sling over the shoulder. I don't tend to keep things that I'm not using though, so that is why my Mom had it for awhile.



I remember the MJ Blake! It was a great bag. 

I think I may have told the story of my first luxury bag here so if you’ve heard it already, my apologies! When DH and I met, I was earning very little money and although I always loved bags, at that point in my life I was thrilled if I found a Stone Mountain bag on sale (oh my how things have changed!). DH-to-be was earning more than five times my income — he is older than I and already had a lot of professional success when we met. We had only been dating a couple of months and were at the at NYC apartment of a female friend of his whose style I admired, which is when I saw her bag — luxurious black pebbled leather, leather-lined, like a briefcase but much more casual, with a wide, adjustable cross-body leather strap. There it was, the dream bag I hadn’t even known existed, tossed casually in the corner alongside her work heels. I couldn’t help but exclaim over it. I don’t think I’d ever had that kind of visceral reaction to a handbag. I didn’t even know what brand it was.

The brand, it turned out, was Mark Cross, and the model was called the Murphy bag. This was in 1993 and it retailed for $550. At the time, I don’t think I had ever paid more than $60 for a bag. It was simply out of reach, so I filed it away in my brain under the category of “someday. Maybe.” 

Of course, DH-to-be got it for me for Chrismas a month or two later. I say “of course” because in retrospect, I realize my longing for that bag must have been obvious. And he wanted to make me happy. For him, it was a simple equation — this bag will make her happy, therefore I’m getting it for her. For me, it was so much more.

I still have the bag, of course. It’s fantastically heavy and doesn’t have anything resembling a cell phone pocket, but I’ll never get rid of it. The quality is top-notch, btw. I wore the heck out of it — at the time, it was my nicest bag by a long shot so it went _everywhere _with with me — and it still looks almost new.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> My beloved father passed and *I cherish the windbreaker jacket he wore*. He typically wore suits for his profession and personal taste. But, my happiest moments were bumming around with him when he wore that windbreaker. I keep it in my closet with my clothes and would give everything I have for it. His jewelry, etc.??? I couldn’t care less.





lynne_ross said:


> Awww your story of the wind breaker made me sad. My father is still alive but he has aged a lot. I have memories of him from my childhood with him wearing this one sweatsheet that is branded with the logo of the company my mom worked at. I have owned that sweatsheet since I was a teen and *I wear it when I need some comfort* (wore a lot when I lived in US). I will have it in my closet for the rest of my life. So I can relate to your wind breaker comment!



When my Dad died, my Mom gave me his cashmere cardigan sweater He used to wear it in the evenings, when he needed a little extra warmth (he had a heart condition, and tended to get cold easily). 

Now it hangs in my closet, and I reach for it when it's been one of those days. Every time I put it on, I feel as though he's wrapping me in a hug. It's sad, but it's a good kind of sad, if that makes sense.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Aww so sweet of your mom!
> My mom bought me my first designer bag (coach black leather) while in university on a trip to Boston. I have great memories of the trip and I would later in life live in that city. My first premium designer bag was my lv clutch that I bought in university. It was trashed by the time I was in my mid 20s so I threw it out. I guess I could have sold it! Oh well. Next would have been been my fendi b bag. That bag has the best memories since I saw it in a store when I first started working but I just could not bring myself to spend 2k on a bag - seemed like so much at the time. So my boyfriend (now my DH) bought it for me on a work trip to Vegas, I paid him for it though in the end so it was truly mine. I keep it to remind me to cherish the life we have built.


Lovely story about your DH (boyfriend at the time) buying the Fendi for you. How nice that he "gets" your bag enthusiasm!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I remember the MJ Blake! It was a great bag.
> 
> I think I may have told the story of my first luxury bag here so if you’ve heard it already, my apologies! When DH and I met, I was earning very little money and although I always loved bags, at that point in my life I was thrilled if I found a Stone Mountain bag on sale (oh my how things have changed!). DH-to-be was earning more than five times my income — he is older than I and already had a lot of professional success when we met. We had only been dating a couple of months and were at the at NYC apartment of a female friend of his whose style I admired, which is when I saw her bag — luxurious black pebbled leather, leather-lined, like a briefcase but much more casual, with a wide, adjustable cross-body leather strap. There it was, the dream bag I hadn’t even known existed, tossed casually in the corner alongside her work heels. I couldn’t help but exclaim over it. I don’t think I’d ever had that kind of visceral reaction to a handbag. I didn’t even know what brand it was.
> 
> The brand, it turned out, was Mark Cross, and the model was called the Murphy bag. This was in 1993 and it retailed for $550. At the time, I don’t think I had ever paid more than $60 for a bag. It was simply out of reach, so I filed it away in my brain under the category of “someday. Maybe.”
> 
> Of course, DH-to-be got it for me for Chrismas a month or two later. I say “of course” because in retrospect, I realize my longing for that bag must have been obvious. And he wanted to make me happy. For him, it was a simple equation — this bag will make her happy, therefore I’m getting it for her. For me, it was so much more.
> 
> I still have the bag, of course. It’s fantastically heavy and doesn’t have anything resembling a cell phone pocket, but I’ll never get rid of it. The quality is top-notch, btw. I wore the heck out of it — at the time, it was my nicest bag by a long shot so it went _everywhere _with with me — and it still looks almost new.


I love this story! And if you've told it before, I don't remember it... so thank you for taking the time to write it all down. How lovely of your DH-to-be to take notice, tuck it away, and surprise you with it just a few months later. It must have given him so much pleasure to see the look on your face!


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> I remember the MJ Blake! It was a great bag.
> 
> I think I may have told the story of my first luxury bag here so if you’ve heard it already, my apologies! When DH and I met, I was earning very little money and although I always loved bags, at that point in my life I was thrilled if I found a Stone Mountain bag on sale (oh my how things have changed!). DH-to-be was earning more than five times my income — he is older than I and already had a lot of professional success when we met. We had only been dating a couple of months and were at the at NYC apartment of a female friend of his whose style I admired, which is when I saw her bag — luxurious black pebbled leather, leather-lined, like a briefcase but much more casual, with a wide, adjustable cross-body leather strap. There it was, the dream bag I hadn’t even known existed, tossed casually in the corner alongside her work heels. I couldn’t help but exclaim over it. I don’t think I’d ever had that kind of visceral reaction to a handbag. I didn’t even know what brand it was.
> 
> The brand, it turned out, was Mark Cross, and the model was called the Murphy bag. This was in 1993 and it retailed for $550. At the time, I don’t think I had ever paid more than $60 for a bag. It was simply out of reach, so I filed it away in my brain under the category of “someday. Maybe.”
> 
> Of course, DH-to-be got it for me for Chrismas a month or two later. I say “of course” because in retrospect, I realize my longing for that bag must have been obvious. And he wanted to make me happy. For him, it was a simple equation — this bag will make her happy, therefore I’m getting it for her. For me, it was so much more.
> 
> I still have the bag, of course. It’s fantastically heavy and doesn’t have anything resembling a cell phone pocket, but I’ll never get rid of it. The quality is top-notch, btw. I wore the heck out of it — at the time, it was my nicest bag by a long shot so it went _everywhere _with with me — and it still looks almost new.



That’s so sweet. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

My first luxury bag is a Marc Jacobs Stella. I know I told my story on this thread for too many times. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’ll never get sick of telling it so please bear with me. [emoji28] 

I first saw that bag in a Lucky magazine in the spread about wearing the same piece for work and for play. The color that got featured was a Faded brick. I dreamt about it for months. Every night before I went to bed, I’ll open that page and looked at it then closed the magazine and put it under my pillow because at 890.-, it’s too expensive for a student like me. I think the issue came out in October or September. I finally saved up enough in January and had a hard time deciding whether or not I should jump. I called my mom! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Asking what I should do. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn’t really tell her exactly how much it cost. Maybe 300.- for I fear she’ll judge me on my spending. [emoji28] Not a moment I proud of, but at least, I’d saved up for it. [emoji28] She told me if it got me that bad, I should just buy it. I didn’t know where to get it so I called MJ boutique in NYC. A male SA picked it up and told me the faded brick was sold out and they only have black available. I’m not big on black so I hesitated. Took me 2 more days to call them back saying I’d take it. I was about to leave to see my friend in CT that weekend and I told them if they could hold my shipment for next week or just ship it to CT. I was so surprised when I’m back the next day before leaving to CT that I found the package on my doorsteps. They overnighted it to me! Quite a risky move, I’d say coz I shared a house with a group of frat boys back then and the box was so big it blocked half of the doorway. [emoji28] Who knows what may happen to it during the weekend? Anyway, I opened the bag. The smell was so strong and intoxicating. The leather is so thick and hardware beyond substantial. The quality is simply the best. I simply laughed and hugged it with joy. [emoji4] I didn’t carry it to school for fear of attracting too much attention, but every night, instead of looking at the magazine, I have this bag to fondle instead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Although, black isn’t my favorite color for any clothing or accessories articles, but this bag always holds a special place in my heart. I don’t use it often anymore, but still use it time to time and it still look almost new. Simply one of my favorites and make MJ a special place in my heart.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> When my Dad died, my Mom gave me his cashmere cardigan sweater He used to wear it in the evenings, when he needed a little extra warmth (he had a heart condition, and tended to get cold easily).
> 
> Now it hangs in my closet, and I reach for it when it's been one of those days. Every time I put it on, I feel as though he's wrapping me in a hug. It's sad, but it's a good kind of sad, if that makes sense.



That’s such a sweet story! And the “good kind of sad,” makes total sense.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> Sweet story! Do you have the bag on display so you can be reminder of the joy often?



I don’t display it, but it’s in my wardrobe and it makes me happy whenever I see it 



ElainePG said:


> This is a lovely story. And you told it so well.
> 
> Was this the first bag that inspired "bag love" in you, or had you always been drawn to handbags?



Thank you! I’ve actually always liked bags. I remember some from my childhood, as early as 6 years old, but this one meant a lot when I acquired it.



papertiger said:


> Lve this story



Thank you! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409



Love the beaded clutch, and the micro Coach! 



dcooney4 said:


> I feel that way about my LV petite bucket. My very first premier bag.



That’s sweet 



Rhl2987 said:


> What a wonderful story! Was this your first designer bag?
> 
> I would love to hear stories from everyone about their first designer or luxury bags! Mine was a gift from my Mom when we were shopping together. It was a Marc Jacobs Blake bag in black. I gave it back to my Mom many years back and now my Dad is trying to sell it online and no one is biting. I almost want it back again just because it is so pretty and easy to sling over the shoulder. I don't tend to keep things that I'm not using though, so that is why my Mom had it for awhile.



Thank you! My first “designer” bag was actually a Gucci clutch the next year, but this one meant more! Your MJ bag sounds special - I’d be tempted to reclaim it as well! 



lynne_ross said:


> Aww so sweet of your mom!
> My mom bought me my first designer bag (coach black leather) while in university on a trip to Boston. I have great memories of the trip and I would later in life live in that city. My first premium designer bag was my lv clutch that I bought in university. It was trashed by the time I was in my mid 20s so I threw it out. I guess I could have sold it! Oh well. Next would have been been my fendi b bag. That bag has the best memories since I saw it in a store when I first started working but I just could not bring myself to spend 2k on a bag - seemed like so much at the time. So my boyfriend (now my DH) bought it for me on a work trip to Vegas, I paid him for it though in the end so it was truly mine. I keep it to remind me to cherish the life we have built.



That’s very sweet of your husband to buy the Fendi for you! What a nice memory and reminder of your life successes. 



More bags said:


> Wonderful storytelling, I can feel the glee right alongside you! It was definitely meant to be in your hands!



Thank you  



Rhl2987 said:


> Love these stories! Really shows that we have so many memories built around our bags!
> 
> My Mom bought me the Marc Jacobs while I was in college as well! My first premium designer bag was the red LV Sofia Coppola, I'm pretty sure. I eyed that bag for so long before purchasing it a couple of years into my first job. My first true designer purchase was a Cartier Love bracelet in yellow gold my first year working out of college. I've not worn it much in the last several years because it became a pain with constant flying and getting pat downs by airport security. But I put it back on recently and I think I'll keep it on!



That LV in red is stunning. Such a practical bag! 



catsinthebag said:


> I remember the MJ Blake! It was a great bag.
> 
> I think I may have told the story of my first luxury bag here so if you’ve heard it already, my apologies! When DH and I met, I was earning very little money and although I always loved bags, at that point in my life I was thrilled if I found a Stone Mountain bag on sale (oh my how things have changed!). DH-to-be was earning more than five times my income — he is older than I and already had a lot of professional success when we met. We had only been dating a couple of months and were at the at NYC apartment of a female friend of his whose style I admired, which is when I saw her bag — luxurious black pebbled leather, leather-lined, like a briefcase but much more casual, with a wide, adjustable cross-body leather strap. There it was, the dream bag I hadn’t even known existed, tossed casually in the corner alongside her work heels. I couldn’t help but exclaim over it. I don’t think I’d ever had that kind of visceral reaction to a handbag. I didn’t even know what brand it was.
> 
> The brand, it turned out, was Mark Cross, and the model was called the Murphy bag. This was in 1993 and it retailed for $550. At the time, I don’t think I had ever paid more than $60 for a bag. It was simply out of reach, so I filed it away in my brain under the category of “someday. Maybe.”
> 
> Of course, DH-to-be got it for me for Chrismas a month or two later. I say “of course” because in retrospect, I realize my longing for that bag must have been obvious. And he wanted to make me happy. For him, it was a simple equation — this bag will make her happy, therefore I’m getting it for her. For me, it was so much more.
> 
> I still have the bag, of course. It’s fantastically heavy and doesn’t have anything resembling a cell phone pocket, but I’ll never get rid of it. The quality is top-notch, btw. I wore the heck out of it — at the time, it was my nicest bag by a long shot so it went _everywhere _with with me — and it still looks almost new.



I remember this story. What a wonderful present and even sweeter gesture! Well done Mr Cats! 



vink said:


> My first luxury bag is a Marc Jacobs Stella. I know I told my story on this thread for too many times. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’ll never get sick of telling it so please bear with me. [emoji28]
> 
> I first saw that bag in a Lucky magazine in the spread about wearing the same piece for work and for play. The color that got featured was a Faded brick. I dreamt about it for months. Every night before I went to bed, I’ll open that page and looked at it then closed the magazine and put it under my pillow because at 890.-, it’s too expensive for a student like me. I think the issue came out in October or September. I finally saved up enough in January and had a hard time deciding whether or not I should jump. I called my mom! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Asking what I should do. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn’t really tell her exactly how much it cost. Maybe 300.- for I fear she’ll judge me on my spending. [emoji28] Not a moment I proud of, but at least, I’d saved up for it. [emoji28] She told me if it got me that bad, I should just buy it. I didn’t know where to get it so I called MJ boutique in NYC. A male SA picked it up and told me the faded brick was sold out and they only have black available. I’m not big on black so I hesitated. Took me 2 more days to call them back saying I’d take it. I was about to leave to see my friend in CT that weekend and I told them if they could hold my shipment for next week or just ship it to CT. I was so surprised when I’m back the next day before leaving to CT that I found the package on my doorsteps. They overnighted it to me! Quite a risky move, I’d say coz I shared a house with a group of frat boys back then and the box was so big it blocked half of the doorway. [emoji28] Who knows what may happen to it during the weekend? Anyway, I opened the bag. The smell was so strong and intoxicating. The leather is so thick and hardware beyond substantial. The quality is simply the best. I simply laughed and hugged it with joy. [emoji4] I didn’t carry it to school for fear of attracting too much attention, but every night, instead of looking at the magazine, I have this bag to fondle instead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Although, black isn’t my favorite color for any clothing or accessories articles, but this bag always holds a special place in my heart. I don’t use it often anymore, but still use it time to time and it still look almost new. Simply one of my favorites and make MJ a special place in my heart.



Love this story! Glad you got your bag to cuddle instead of the magazine!!

@ElainePG @Sparkletastic @lynne_ross sorry about your losses, and glad to hear the outfits bring some comfort


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I remember the MJ Blake! It was a great bag.
> 
> I think I may have told the story of my first luxury bag here so if you’ve heard it already, my apologies! When DH and I met, I was earning very little money and although I always loved bags, at that point in my life I was thrilled if I found a Stone Mountain bag on sale (oh my how things have changed!). DH-to-be was earning more than five times my income — he is older than I and already had a lot of professional success when we met. We had only been dating a couple of months and were at the at NYC apartment of a female friend of his whose style I admired, which is when I saw her bag — luxurious black pebbled leather, leather-lined, like a briefcase but much more casual, with a wide, adjustable cross-body leather strap. There it was, the dream bag I hadn’t even known existed, tossed casually in the corner alongside her work heels. I couldn’t help but exclaim over it. I don’t think I’d ever had that kind of visceral reaction to a handbag. I didn’t even know what brand it was.
> 
> The brand, it turned out, was Mark Cross, and the model was called the Murphy bag. This was in 1993 and it retailed for $550. At the time, I don’t think I had ever paid more than $60 for a bag. It was simply out of reach, so I filed it away in my brain under the category of “someday. Maybe.”
> 
> Of course, DH-to-be got it for me for Chrismas a month or two later. I say “of course” because in retrospect, I realize my longing for that bag must have been obvious. And he wanted to make me happy. For him, it was a simple equation — this bag will make her happy, therefore I’m getting it for her. For me, it was so much more.
> 
> I still have the bag, of course. It’s fantastically heavy and doesn’t have anything resembling a cell phone pocket, but I’ll never get rid of it. The quality is top-notch, btw. I wore the heck out of it — at the time, it was my nicest bag by a long shot so it went _everywhere _with with me — and it still looks almost new.


MC is amazing and like many other things much more expensive now, great story


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409


What a lovely lady to give you that beaded bag, and some great pinks


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Fewer purples than I thought...
> 1)  BV quetsche Cervo baseball hobo
> 2)  BV fortune cookie hobo (just sold)
> 3)  Balenciaga Street bag (selling)
> 4) BV tourmaline Veneta
> 5) BV mini Veneta
> View attachment 4360514
> View attachment 4360515
> 
> View attachment 4360522
> 
> View attachment 4360517
> View attachment 4360518



That's quite a few actually, and real quality


----------



## papertiger

Chanelandco said:


> My pinks, both from Bvlgari.


Amazing! You lucky thing


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me H Plume 28. The photo does not do it justice, it really does look like perfect dark chocolate with gold highlights from the hw IRL. I travel on what must be possibly some of the ugliest trains in Europe, so apologies dear readers (and dear Plume). I am even more certain that my default bags are Bolides and/or Plumes.  No other H bags suit me more. BTW, in case you are wondering that water bottle is empty. If you're interested, I also have a full size Loewe makeup pouch, an A5 hardback notebook, mini umbrella and work pass. I could get my purse/card holder and phone in there too but I always carry them separately.


great when you find something that WORKS FOR YOU! 
congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I pulled 4 sweaters out of my closet today because I don't really love them. I can't bring myself to part with them yet because I've hardly used them. It seems too wasteful. So I put them in another room while I think about it.


that's exactly my problem, too! 
i always end up donating, but it takes me a while to get ready to part with stuff i hadn't worn, indeed, wasteful is the right word 


whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.


Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## ksuromax

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my pink and bags:
> 35 tosca birkin (with rose Tyrian interior) - I think I have decided to let this one go, see how I feel once I have an offer
> Bal velo in pink (no idea of colour name) - also have this for sale since the picotin replaced it
> Picotin 18 magnolia
> Birkin 30 raisin - one of my used bags, forever bag


Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> great when you find something that WORKS FOR YOU!
> congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you my darling. Using it again today, good sign


----------



## ksuromax

finally, caught up! phew...  
my pinks and purples  
BV hobo in Mallow
Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry 
Balenciaga Street in Raisin 
BV Nodini in Monalisa
Mulberry Lily in hot pink


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Fewer purples than I thought...
> 1)  BV quetsche Cervo baseball hobo
> 2)  BV fortune cookie hobo (just sold)
> 3)  Balenciaga Street bag (selling)
> 4) BV tourmaline Veneta
> 5) BV mini Veneta
> View attachment 4360514
> View attachment 4360515
> 
> View attachment 4360522
> 
> View attachment 4360517
> View attachment 4360518


You just want to reach out and touch them. Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> finally, caught up! phew...
> my pinks and purples
> BV hobo in Mallow
> Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Street in Raisin
> BV Nodini in Monalisa
> Mulberry Lily in hot pink


I love all your bags!


----------



## Chanelandco

papertiger said:


> Amazing! You lucky thing


Aw thank you


----------



## lynne_ross

ksuromax said:


> finally, caught up! phew...
> my pinks and purples
> BV hobo in Mallow
> Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Street in Raisin
> BV Nodini in Monalisa
> Mulberry Lily in hot pink


Lovely purples and pinks.

I feel like most of us have a pink or burgle bal bag!


----------



## Chanelandco

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. We think our DD’s will want our things but, time, styles and desires change. When it comes to stuff, (vs. providing inheritance or truly sentimental items) I think it’s best we live for ourselves today. @lynne_ross , there will be so many things your DD will cherish - and likely they’ll be things you won’t predict. My beloved father passed and I cherish the windbreaker jacket he wore. He typically wore suits for his profession and personal taste. But, my happiest moments were bumming around with him when he wore that windbreaker. I keep it in my closet with my clothes and would give everything I have for it. His jewelry, etc.??? I couldn’t care less.
> 
> So, don’t put too much pressure on your bag collection. Live for now and your DD will cherish whatever she saw brought YOU joy.
> I’m so sorry this happened.
> 
> I’m an only child of two only children. And, I’m the DW of the responsible child on the other side. So, I have the opposite issues. Everything comes to me (whether I want it or not) and I’m responsible for caring for everyone and everything.
> 
> Families aren’t easy. We just have to love (or tolerate) what fate dealt us. That being said, I have a couple of truly nasty relatives (unfortunately, my mother is one) and, it’s cuckoo making to deal with them. Sending you hugs.
> When that happens, I just get the item if it’s something I truly craved. Life is short. I’m going to embrace unicorns when they show up. Lol!
> 
> But, if it’s just something I admired, I let it go. I don’t want to get off track with curating my collection exactly as I want it to be. This latter decision is the hard one. But, I’m always better off if I don’t buy items that are dreams and fantasies and not truly great adds.
> Beautiful!  How do you did the quality. With what other brand would you compare Bvlgari?
> Your Ricky is so cute. I’ve long admired the Ricky bags.


Thank you dear.
I find the quality very good! I dont have any issue with my 3 bvlgari. But I have to say I dont use them as much as my chanel ones.
The leather is smooth so I am careful with scratches. But I am very satisfied with them.
One of my friend has a Gucci dyonisis . I would say the texture is similar. It is not buttery soft as chanel lambskin . It is calf.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> I remember the MJ Blake! It was a great bag.
> 
> I think I may have told the story of my first luxury bag here so if you’ve heard it already, my apologies! When DH and I met, I was earning very little money and although I always loved bags, at that point in my life I was thrilled if I found a Stone Mountain bag on sale (oh my how things have changed!). DH-to-be was earning more than five times my income — he is older than I and already had a lot of professional success when we met. We had only been dating a couple of months and were at the at NYC apartment of a female friend of his whose style I admired, which is when I saw her bag — luxurious black pebbled leather, leather-lined, like a briefcase but much more casual, with a wide, adjustable cross-body leather strap. There it was, the dream bag I hadn’t even known existed, tossed casually in the corner alongside her work heels. I couldn’t help but exclaim over it. I don’t think I’d ever had that kind of visceral reaction to a handbag. I didn’t even know what brand it was.
> 
> The brand, it turned out, was Mark Cross, and the model was called the Murphy bag. This was in 1993 and it retailed for $550. At the time, I don’t think I had ever paid more than $60 for a bag. It was simply out of reach, so I filed it away in my brain under the category of “someday. Maybe.”
> 
> Of course, DH-to-be got it for me for Chrismas a month or two later. I say “of course” because in retrospect, I realize my longing for that bag must have been obvious. And he wanted to make me happy. For him, it was a simple equation — this bag will make her happy, therefore I’m getting it for her. For me, it was so much more.
> 
> I still have the bag, of course. It’s fantastically heavy and doesn’t have anything resembling a cell phone pocket, but I’ll never get rid of it. The quality is top-notch, btw. I wore the heck out of it — at the time, it was my nicest bag by a long shot so it went _everywhere _with with me — and it still looks almost new.


This is so sweet of your DH! Clearly he was a keeper.


----------



## lynne_ross

vink said:


> My first luxury bag is a Marc Jacobs Stella. I know I told my story on this thread for too many times. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’ll never get sick of telling it so please bear with me. [emoji28]
> 
> I first saw that bag in a Lucky magazine in the spread about wearing the same piece for work and for play. The color that got featured was a Faded brick. I dreamt about it for months. Every night before I went to bed, I’ll open that page and looked at it then closed the magazine and put it under my pillow because at 890.-, it’s too expensive for a student like me. I think the issue came out in October or September. I finally saved up enough in January and had a hard time deciding whether or not I should jump. I called my mom! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Asking what I should do. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn’t really tell her exactly how much it cost. Maybe 300.- for I fear she’ll judge me on my spending. [emoji28] Not a moment I proud of, but at least, I’d saved up for it. [emoji28] She told me if it got me that bad, I should just buy it. I didn’t know where to get it so I called MJ boutique in NYC. A male SA picked it up and told me the faded brick was sold out and they only have black available. I’m not big on black so I hesitated. Took me 2 more days to call them back saying I’d take it. I was about to leave to see my friend in CT that weekend and I told them if they could hold my shipment for next week or just ship it to CT. I was so surprised when I’m back the next day before leaving to CT that I found the package on my doorsteps. They overnighted it to me! Quite a risky move, I’d say coz I shared a house with a group of frat boys back then and the box was so big it blocked half of the doorway. [emoji28] Who knows what may happen to it during the weekend? Anyway, I opened the bag. The smell was so strong and intoxicating. The leather is so thick and hardware beyond substantial. The quality is simply the best. I simply laughed and hugged it with joy. [emoji4] I didn’t carry it to school for fear of attracting too much attention, but every night, instead of looking at the magazine, I have this bag to fondle instead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Although, black isn’t my favorite color for any clothing or accessories articles, but this bag always holds a special place in my heart. I don’t use it often anymore, but still use it time to time and it still look almost new. Simply one of my favorites and make MJ a special place in my heart.


Good for you for saving up for it! I also love that I am not the only one that keeps a sentimental bag.


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> finally, caught up! phew...
> my pinks and purples
> BV hobo in Mallow
> Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Street in Raisin
> BV Nodini in Monalisa
> Mulberry Lily in hot pink



You always have really fab smooshy leather of all colours, lovely


----------



## Rhl2987

My one pink that you all have seen! I love purple but don’t yet have any purple bags.


----------



## catsinthebag

vink said:


> My first luxury bag is a Marc Jacobs Stella. I know I told my story on this thread for too many times. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’ll never get sick of telling it so please bear with me. [emoji28]
> 
> I first saw that bag in a Lucky magazine in the spread about wearing the same piece for work and for play. The color that got featured was a Faded brick. I dreamt about it for months. Every night before I went to bed, I’ll open that page and looked at it then closed the magazine and put it under my pillow because at 890.-, it’s too expensive for a student like me. I think the issue came out in October or September. I finally saved up enough in January and had a hard time deciding whether or not I should jump. I called my mom! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Asking what I should do. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn’t really tell her exactly how much it cost. Maybe 300.- for I fear she’ll judge me on my spending. [emoji28] Not a moment I proud of, but at least, I’d saved up for it. [emoji28] She told me if it got me that bad, I should just buy it. I didn’t know where to get it so I called MJ boutique in NYC. A male SA picked it up and told me the faded brick was sold out and they only have black available. I’m not big on black so I hesitated. Took me 2 more days to call them back saying I’d take it. I was about to leave to see my friend in CT that weekend and I told them if they could hold my shipment for next week or just ship it to CT. I was so surprised when I’m back the next day before leaving to CT that I found the package on my doorsteps. They overnighted it to me! Quite a risky move, I’d say coz I shared a house with a group of frat boys back then and the box was so big it blocked half of the doorway. [emoji28] Who knows what may happen to it during the weekend? Anyway, I opened the bag. The smell was so strong and intoxicating. The leather is so thick and hardware beyond substantial. The quality is simply the best. I simply laughed and hugged it with joy. [emoji4] I didn’t carry it to school for fear of attracting too much attention, but every night, instead of looking at the magazine, I have this bag to fondle instead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Although, black isn’t my favorite color for any clothing or accessories articles, but this bag always holds a special place in my heart. I don’t use it often anymore, but still use it time to time and it still look almost new. Simply one of my favorites and make MJ a special place in my heart.



Great story! I had to laugh because I wouldn’t have been able to tell my mother the full price either!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rhl2987 said:


> What a wonderful story! Was this your first designer bag?
> 
> I would love to hear stories from everyone about their first designer or luxury bags! Mine was a gift from my Mom when we were shopping together. It was a Marc Jacobs Blake bag in black. I gave it back to my Mom many years back and now my Dad is trying to sell it online and no one is biting. I almost want it back again just because it is so pretty and easy to sling over the shoulder. I don't tend to keep things that I'm not using though, so that is why my Mom had it for awhile.


I would like to add to your question a bit and ask why everyone was drawn into their first designer bag and/or designer goods in general in the first place! I'm sure this has been discussed in the past as well, but I'd actually never heard anyone's stories of their first designer bag so I'd love to hear more! 

My mom is very much a self-made woman and an immigrant. She went from near nothing to comfortably upper middle class, and to be able to buy herself and her daughter - me! - nice things she never had as a kid is a sign and a reward for her incredible hard work. I love bags now because of her. It's a fun thing for us to share too - we gift each other nice things, we text each other pictures of what we're looking at, we window shop and actually shop together. So luxury has a special meaning for me because of her. Plus, I really love expressing myself through fashion, and I love art and to me fashion is a form of art! 

My mom gave me my first designer bag when I was about 12 - it was a Coach pochette, similar to the LV pochette accessoires shape, and it was patchwork. I was very confused what to do with it - at the time I would've rather bought clothes for my dolls and stuffed animals than for myself haha! I eventually donated it but now that I have grown to share my bag love with my mom I wish I had kept it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> My first luxury bag is a Marc Jacobs Stella. I know I told my story on this thread for too many times. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’ll never get sick of telling it so please bear with me. [emoji28]
> 
> I first saw that bag in a Lucky magazine in the spread about wearing the same piece for work and for play. The color that got featured was a Faded brick. I dreamt about it for months. Every night before I went to bed, I’ll open that page and looked at it then closed the magazine and put it under my pillow because at 890.-, it’s too expensive for a student like me. I think the issue came out in October or September. I finally saved up enough in January and had a hard time deciding whether or not I should jump. I called my mom! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Asking what I should do. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn’t really tell her exactly how much it cost. Maybe 300.- for I fear she’ll judge me on my spending. [emoji28] Not a moment I proud of, but at least, I’d saved up for it. [emoji28] She told me if it got me that bad, I should just buy it. I didn’t know where to get it so I called MJ boutique in NYC. A male SA picked it up and told me the faded brick was sold out and they only have black available. I’m not big on black so I hesitated. Took me 2 more days to call them back saying I’d take it. I was about to leave to see my friend in CT that weekend and I told them if they could hold my shipment for next week or just ship it to CT. I was so surprised when I’m back the next day before leaving to CT that I found the package on my doorsteps. They overnighted it to me! Quite a risky move, I’d say coz I shared a house with a group of frat boys back then and the box was so big it blocked half of the doorway. [emoji28] Who knows what may happen to it during the weekend? Anyway, I opened the bag. The smell was so strong and intoxicating. The leather is so thick and hardware beyond substantial. The quality is simply the best. I simply laughed and hugged it with joy. [emoji4] I didn’t carry it to school for fear of attracting too much attention, but every night, instead of looking at the magazine, I have this bag to fondle instead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Although, black isn’t my favorite color for any clothing or accessories articles, but this bag always holds a special place in my heart. I don’t use it often anymore, but still use it time to time and it still look almost new. Simply one of my favorites and make MJ a special place in my heart.


I'm glad you and others have shared your stories again! I haven't heard any of them before and they were all lovely to read!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> finally, caught up! phew...
> my pinks and purples
> BV hobo in Mallow
> Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Street in Raisin
> BV Nodini in Monalisa
> Mulberry Lily in hot pink


oooo - love the Nodini! It such a surprise about how much this holds!


Rhl2987 said:


> My one pink that you all have seen! I love purple but don’t yet have any purple bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361022


A PINK BIRDIE!!! ohmygoodness!
Beautiful!


bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm glad you and others have shared your stories again! I haven't heard any of them before and they were all lovely to read!


+1
Thank you all for sharing!
I am behind as I was out of town over the weekend - we went to Chicago with our granddaughter… and well - my favorite girl had all my attention!


bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would like to add to your question a bit and ask why *everyone was drawn into their first designer bag and/or designer goods *in general in the first place! I'm sure this has been discussed in the past as well, but I'd actually never heard anyone's stories of their first designer bag so I'd love to hear more!
> 
> My mom is very much a self-made woman and an immigrant. She went from near nothing to comfortably upper middle class, and to be able to buy herself and her daughter - me! - nice things she never had as a kid is a sign and a reward for her incredible hard work. I love bags now because of her. It's a fun thing for us to share too - we gift each other nice things, we text each other pictures of what we're looking at, we window shop and actually shop together. So luxury has a special meaning for me because of her. Plus, I really love expressing myself through fashion, and I love art and to me fashion is a form of art!
> 
> My mom gave me my first designer bag when I was about 12 - it was a Coach pochette, similar to the LV pochette accessoires shape, and it was patchwork. I was very confused what to do with it - at the time I would've rather bought clothes for my dolls and stuffed animals than for myself haha! I eventually donated it but now that I have grown to share my bag love with my mom I wish I had kept it!


I love this story - I wish you still had it too! 

My first real designer bag was a Louis Vuitton Petite Bucket.
We were in Hong Kong for a business conference, and we went to the Peninsula Hotel for lunch. I had wanted an LV for years but wasn't willing to pay so much for a purse that I was putting diapers, bags of snacks, and sticky boy toy into. But there was the store, right there in the hotel. I was completely intimidated, had no idea what I would want or what would work (this was 19 years ago and I have changed!) and we ended up with the Petite Bucket. I carried it the rest of the time we were there and on the plane. I really did wear it a lot, even though the shoulder drop was a little short - I was willing to deal with it because I loved that bag.
And it was just fine with all the boy stuff I carried in it. 

Edited to add - I'm loving all these pretty pinks! I don't have any but I am enjoying the parade!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> finally, caught up! phew...
> my pinks and purples
> BV hobo in Mallow
> Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Street in Raisin
> BV Nodini in Monalisa
> Mulberry Lily in hot pink


Gorgeous pinks and purples!


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> My one pink that you all have seen! I love purple but don’t yet have any purple bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361022


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my pink and bags:
> 35 tosca birkin (with rose Tyrian interior) - I think I have decided to let this one go, see how I feel once I have an offer
> Bal velo in pink (no idea of colour name) - also have this for sale since the picotin replaced it
> Picotin 18 magnolia
> Birkin 30 raisin - one of my used bags, forever bag


Great pinks and purples! My faves are your Raisin B and Velo


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> You always have really fab smooshy leather of all colours, lovely


i work hard on it  thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Gorgeous pinks and purples!


thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> My first luxury bag is a Marc Jacobs Stella. I know I told my story on this thread for too many times. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’ll never get sick of telling it so please bear with me. [emoji28]
> 
> I first saw that bag in a Lucky magazine in the spread about wearing the same piece for work and for play. The color that got featured was a Faded brick. I dreamt about it for months. Every night before I went to bed, I’ll open that page and looked at it then closed the magazine and put it under my pillow because at 890.-, it’s too expensive for a student like me. I think the issue came out in October or September. I finally saved up enough in January and had a hard time deciding whether or not I should jump. I called my mom! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Asking what I should do. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn’t really tell her exactly how much it cost. Maybe 300.- for I fear she’ll judge me on my spending. [emoji28] Not a moment I proud of, but at least, I’d saved up for it. [emoji28] She told me if it got me that bad, I should just buy it. I didn’t know where to get it so I called MJ boutique in NYC. A male SA picked it up and told me the faded brick was sold out and they only have black available. I’m not big on black so I hesitated. Took me 2 more days to call them back saying I’d take it. I was about to leave to see my friend in CT that weekend and I told them if they could hold my shipment for next week or just ship it to CT. I was so surprised when I’m back the next day before leaving to CT that I found the package on my doorsteps. They overnighted it to me! Quite a risky move, I’d say coz I shared a house with a group of frat boys back then and the box was so big it blocked half of the doorway. [emoji28] Who knows what may happen to it during the weekend? Anyway, I opened the bag. The smell was so strong and intoxicating. The leather is so thick and hardware beyond substantial. The quality is simply the best. I simply laughed and hugged it with joy. [emoji4] I didn’t carry it to school for fear of attracting too much attention, but every night, instead of looking at the magazine, I have this bag to fondle instead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Although, black isn’t my favorite color for any clothing or accessories articles, but this bag always holds a special place in my heart. I don’t use it often anymore, but still use it time to time and it still look almost new. Simply one of my favorites and make MJ a special place in my heart.


Fantastic story! I'm glad you still find a way to use it occasionally.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> finally, caught up! phew...
> my pinks and purples
> BV hobo in Mallow
> Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Street in Raisin
> BV Nodini in Monalisa
> Mulberry Lily in hot pink


You know I've always been in love with your Raspberry Alexa!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> You know I've always been in love with your Raspberry Alexa!


thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

I initially thought I didn't have anything to contribute this week, because I always forget about this bag. My *MbMJ Natasha* was my first designer bag, and I didn't buy it because MJ was a known designer, I bought it because I was having neck pain, and when I went to a physical therapist, she *weighed my handbag*  and then told me I had to switch to a cross body bag. The Hubster and I had a trip planned to San Francisco a few weeks later, so off we went to Nordstrom to see what we could find. And the SA steered us to this bag.

I wore it every day for two years, so it's a bit tired now. Obviously, this was *before* I joined tPF and *before* I understood the concept of a handbag collection!  I don't even have it in my official count... it has been downgraded to the status of "carefree bag" and it comes out during rainstorms, outdoor concerts, and baseball games. But I love the color!


----------



## Cookiefiend

For the March challenges:
Spring Cleaning - this morning I reduced the price of the 2 bags and on the scarves. 
And I'll do Money Matters and wear my H Drag and the Kelly!
I carried the K over the weekend in Chicago and it worked like a dream - having a cross body strap is invaluable when traipsing about in museums and shopping!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> finally, caught up! phew...
> my pinks and purples
> BV hobo in Mallow
> Mulberry Oversize Alexa in Raspberry
> Balenciaga Street in Raisin
> BV Nodini in Monalisa
> Mulberry Lily in hot pink


All so gorgeous! Those Mulberrys are the color I feel is missing from my collection.


lynne_ross said:


> Lovely purples and pinks.
> 
> I feel like most of us have a pink or burgle bal bag!


Bal does colors so well.


Rhl2987 said:


> My one pink that you all have seen! I love purple but don’t yet have any purple bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361022


This one is a showstopper! Any other pink bags would be superfluous.


----------



## whateve

I think I was oblivious to designer stuff when I was young. I know my mom had some designer clothes and shoes, but I don't think she had any designer bags. Maybe she did, and I missed it. By the time I was old enough to notice, her wardrobe had gotten less fancy. When I got my first job out of college, I bought a bag at the Coach store on Union Street in San Francisco. I don't think I knew anything about the brand. I just liked the leather. This was back when Coach bags were all leather. For several years I would buy a new Coach each year and donate the old one to Goodwill. That kills me now, knowing what those donated bags would be worth today. I'm sure I'd love to have them in my collection now that I know how to rehab them. I can't even remember the styles I had. I was the only person I knew who carried Coach. I didn't notice labels then. I don't know if anyone I knew did. I remember buying a St. John dress. I think I knew that was designer.

After I got married, I stopped buying nice bags. When I had kids, I bought basic utilitarian bags from department stores in boring colors and wore them until they wore out. At least they were still leather. I got back into bags when my teenage daughter spent her earnings from McDonald's on a Coach bag and wallet. I wanted to show her she didn't need to spend so much money so I started looking on ebay. Like everything I do, I didn't stop at one. I found so many bargains. I joined tpf to get authentications. Then after seeing all the reveals, I started buying retail.


----------



## Rhl2987

For March I will do Money Matters and wear my pink Kelly since who knows how much I'll be able to do that this summer (and beyond)!


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> That's quite a few actually, and real quality


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> You just want to reach out and touch them. Very pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Rhl2987

whateve said:


> I think I was oblivious to designer stuff when I was young. I know my mom had some designer clothes and shoes, but I don't think she had any designer bags. Maybe she did, and I missed it. By the time I was old enough to notice, her wardrobe had gotten less fancy. When I got my first job out of college, I bought a bag at the Coach store on Union Street in San Francisco. I don't think I knew anything about the brand. I just liked the leather. This was back when Coach bags were all leather. For several years I would buy a new Coach each year and donate the old one to Goodwill. That kills me now, knowing what those donated bags would be worth today. I'm sure I'd love to have them in my collection now that I know how to rehab them. I can't even remember the styles I had. I was the only person I knew who carried Coach. I didn't notice labels then. I don't know if anyone I knew did. I remember buying a St. John dress. I think I knew that was designer.
> 
> After I got married, I stopped buying nice bags. When I had kids, I bought basic utilitarian bags from department stores in boring colors and wore them until they wore out. At least they were still leather. I got back into bags when my teenage daughter spent her earnings from McDonald's on a Coach bag and wallet. I wanted to show her she didn't need to spend so much money so I started looking on ebay. Like everything I do, I didn't stop at one. I found so many bargains. I joined tpf to get authentications. Then after seeing all the reveals, I started buying retail.


That's an interesting story!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I initially thought I didn't have anything to contribute this week, because I always forget about this bag. My *MbMJ Natasha* was my first designer bag, and I didn't buy it because MJ was a known designer, I bought it because I was having neck pain, and when I went to a physical therapist, she *weighed my handbag*  and then told me I had to switch to a cross body bag. The Hubster and I had a trip planned to San Francisco a few weeks later, so off we went to Nordstrom to see what we could find. And the SA steered us to this bag.
> 
> I wore it every day for two years, so it's a bit tired now. Obviously, this was *before* I joined tPF and *before* I understood the concept of a handbag collection!  I don't even have it in my official count... it has been downgraded to the status of "carefree bag" and it comes out during rainstorms, outdoor concerts, and baseball games. But I love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4361430


It’s fantastic Elaine! great happy purple!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> My one pink that you all have seen! I love purple but don’t yet have any purple bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361022


Beautiful! What are the specs of this wonderful bag? How do you find ostrich? Is the one exotic leather I would consider.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful! What are the specs of this wonderful bag? How do you find ostrich? Is the one exotic leather I would consider.


Thank you! It's a K28 Rose Pourpre ostrich PHW. I did a lot of research once I was offered the bag and it seems that ostrich ages very well and maintains it's shape. The things to watch out for are oils and limiting sun exposure, so don't store it where the sun will be able to hit it everyday. It does fine with water, as far as I've read, although I haven't spilled any on it yet myself. I'm not sure how it does at the spa. I think I love it mostly because of the color saturation and because it is supposed to be a very hardy leather. If you are considering color options, take a look at the new bleuet (not sure how to spell it but it's such a bright and vibrant blue) and any grays available. I think those are very pretty. Some colors do not look as nice in ostrich, but can come across and dull and muted.

The little dots are hammered/pressed down and they can lift off of the bag a bit, but cannot be removed (unless you do some real damage). I saw a few that were sticking out slightly more than the others and my SA said that was normal to see, but to let her know if they were lifting more.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! It's a K28 Rose Pourpre ostrich PHW. I did a lot of research once I was offered the bag and it seems that ostrich ages very well and maintains it's shape. The things to watch out for are oils and limiting sun exposure, so don't store it where the sun will be able to hit it everyday. It does fine with water, as far as I've read, although I haven't spilled any on it yet myself. I'm not sure how it does at the spa. I think I love it mostly because of the color saturation and because it is supposed to be a very hardy leather. If you are considering color options, take a look at the new bleuet (not sure how to spell it but it's such a bright and vibrant blue) and any grays available. I think those are very pretty. Some colors do not look as nice in ostrich, but can come across and dull and muted.
> 
> The little dots are hammered/pressed down and they can lift off of the bag a bit, but cannot be removed (unless you do some real damage). I saw a few that were sticking out slightly more than the others and my SA said that was normal to see, but to let her know if they were lifting more.


28 is the perfect size. RP is goregous colour, so similar to my magnolia. 
A grey or blue would be gorgeous too. Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I think I was oblivious to designer stuff when I was young. I know my mom had some designer clothes and shoes, but I don't think she had any designer bags. Maybe she did, and I missed it. By the time I was old enough to notice, her wardrobe had gotten less fancy. When I got my first job out of college, I bought a bag at the Coach store on Union Street in San Francisco. I don't think I knew anything about the brand. I just liked the leather. This was back when Coach bags were all leather. For several years I would buy a new Coach each year and donate the old one to Goodwill. That kills me now, knowing what those donated bags would be worth today. I'm sure I'd love to have them in my collection now that I know how to rehab them. I can't even remember the styles I had. I was the only person I knew who carried Coach. I didn't notice labels then. I don't know if anyone I knew did. I remember buying a St. John dress. I think I knew that was designer.
> 
> After I got married, I stopped buying nice bags. When I had kids, I bought basic utilitarian bags from department stores in boring colors and wore them until they wore out. At least they were still leather. I got back into bags when my teenage daughter spent her earnings from McDonald's on a Coach bag and wallet. I wanted to show her she didn't need to spend so much money so I started looking on ebay. Like everything I do, I didn't stop at one. I found so many bargains. I joined tpf to get authentications. Then after seeing all the reveals, I started buying retail.


Love this story! Too funny how you got into buying bags.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> I initially thought I didn't have anything to contribute this week, because I always forget about this bag. My *MbMJ Natasha* was my first designer bag, and I didn't buy it because MJ was a known designer, I bought it because I was having neck pain, and when I went to a physical therapist, she *weighed my handbag*  and then told me I had to switch to a cross body bag. The Hubster and I had a trip planned to San Francisco a few weeks later, so off we went to Nordstrom to see what we could find. And the SA steered us to this bag.
> 
> I wore it every day for two years, so it's a bit tired now. Obviously, this was *before* I joined tPF and *before* I understood the concept of a handbag collection!  I don't even have it in my official count... it has been downgraded to the status of "carefree bag" and it comes out during rainstorms, outdoor concerts, and baseball games. But I love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4361430


It’s an awesome colour! What a beauty.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rhl2987 said:


> For March I will do Money Matters and wear my pink Kelly since who knows how much I'll be able to do that this summer (and beyond)!


It’s a perfect shocking pink  Enjoy carrying it!


----------



## christinemliu

I really am loving these bag stories...it helps me realize many of you who I regard as bag experts, purse persons to emulate, with collections I envy, all started somewhere!

The Coach that I had thought was my first designer bag was actually a fake my sister bought for me on a cruise (love the AT thread haha), so now I don't know what is my first designer bag!...My sister-in-law gifted me a Hermes small Picotin, but I think it was more for me to sell, not use, because it was on its last leg, quite dirty since it was white, and she knew I had sold items on eBay...

On another note, my only pink/purple bag I currently own is a purple Lipault tote that is pretty much now my daughter's since she uses it more than I do:


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> March Shop Your Closet Challenges
> 
> • Color Challenge - Celebrate spring by wearing all your pastel bags at least once.
> 
> • Spring Cleaning - pull at least two bags from your collection and list / sell / donate / give it away. If you already have bags listed, lower the prices on two bags to help generate a sale.
> 
> • Money Matters - Pick 2 bags that have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x.
> 
> • Get in Shape - Wear 3 bags of different shapes / silhouettes at least once this month. (satchel, hobo, bucket, clutch, crossbody, etc.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge. I only have 3 pastel bags. (Light grey isn’t a pastel right? LOL!)
> 
> I’m also going to do Money Matters - cream Diorama, pearl grey M/L Chanel.
> 
> Good Luck on whatever challenge you choose!


March Challenges - I will do
1) Colour Challenge with my grey and silver bags - Bolide, Evelyne, Le Pliage and Reissue Camera Bag. I don’t own any pastel bags.
2) Money Matters - I’ll do my 2 highest cost per wear bags - Garden Party and So Kelly.
I am traveling this month so I better get started!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I think I was oblivious to designer stuff when I was young. I know my mom had some designer clothes and shoes, but I don't think she had any designer bags. Maybe she did, and I missed it. By the time I was old enough to notice, her wardrobe had gotten less fancy. When I got my first job out of college, I bought a bag at the Coach store on Union Street in San Francisco. I don't think I knew anything about the brand. I just liked the leather. This was back when Coach bags were all leather. For several years I would buy a new Coach each year and donate the old one to Goodwill. That kills me now, knowing what those donated bags would be worth today. I'm sure I'd love to have them in my collection now that I know how to rehab them. I can't even remember the styles I had. I was the only person I knew who carried Coach. I didn't notice labels then. I don't know if anyone I knew did. I remember buying a St. John dress. I think I knew that was designer.
> 
> After I got married, I stopped buying nice bags. When I had kids, I bought basic utilitarian bags from department stores in boring colors and wore them until they wore out. At least they were still leather. I got back into bags when my teenage daughter spent her earnings from McDonald's on a Coach bag and wallet. I wanted to show her she didn't need to spend so much money so I started looking on ebay. Like everything I do, I didn't stop at one. I found so many bargains. I joined tpf to get authentications. Then after seeing all the reveals, I started buying retail.


This is a great story, especially the part about buying a new Coach bag every year and donating the old one to Goodwill. I wonder if any of those bags have popped up on eBay recently?

I suspect many of us can relate to the last part of your story, where your buying habits changed after joining tPF!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> It’s fantastic Elaine! great happy purple!


Thank you! I'm thinking of putting it back in the rotation, now that I'm looking at it again. Maybe give it a little spa treatment to perk it up!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s an awesome colour! What a beauty.


Thank you! It's funny, but it's stored away in its dustbag and I rarely take it out. Now I'm wondering why!!!


----------



## msd_bags

I love reading the first designer bag stories!!  Just a bit time constrained to respond though.


----------



## vink

lynne_ross said:


> Good for you for saving up for it! I also love that I am not the only one that keeps a sentimental bag.



Oh.. I do. I think feelings make us human. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

catsinthebag said:


> Great story! I had to laugh because I wouldn’t have been able to tell my mother the full price either!



I know! But at that time, I didn’t know whom I should talk to. I wasn’t on TPF back then. I was on makeup alley and I know all the girls will just tell me to buy and I don’t think I should just do that. I need some sense in spending that amount. It’s big money to me. And yeah.., when my mom asked me how much it is that makes me thinking so hard about it, I just had to swallow and didn’t dare to tell her the real price. [emoji28] Like I said, not the moment I proud of, but I don’t regret my decision. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would like to add to your question a bit and ask why everyone was drawn into their first designer bag and/or designer goods in general in the first place! I'm sure this has been discussed in the past as well, but I'd actually never heard anyone's stories of their first designer bag so I'd love to hear more!
> 
> My mom is very much a self-made woman and an immigrant. She went from near nothing to comfortably upper middle class, and to be able to buy herself and her daughter - me! - nice things she never had as a kid is a sign and a reward for her incredible hard work. I love bags now because of her. It's a fun thing for us to share too - we gift each other nice things, we text each other pictures of what we're looking at, we window shop and actually shop together. So luxury has a special meaning for me because of her. Plus, I really love expressing myself through fashion, and I love art and to me fashion is a form of art!
> 
> My mom gave me my first designer bag when I was about 12 - it was a Coach pochette, similar to the LV pochette accessoires shape, and it was patchwork. I was very confused what to do with it - at the time I would've rather bought clothes for my dolls and stuffed animals than for myself haha! I eventually donated it but now that I have grown to share my bag love with my mom I wish I had kept it!



I love to read since I was a child and I spent most of my school holiday, if not at a summer camp, at my parents’s office, or tagged along with my mom to land and property officials. (We’re in real estate. That’s what we do.) They work awfully slow (a bit after these days, but still very slow) I normally finished all my books and ended up reading my mom’s magazine. I read about Cartier, princess Diana’s jewelry and who made her clothes, all the couturiers, and European royal families. It was the time when magazine still teach you how to sew and knit and include patterns for dresses inside and showed you how to tie scarf or put up your hair properly or even write poetry. That’s my first education in designers. My dad is also into jewelry. I read his magazines specialize in diamonds and gemstones just to kill time when I’m at his office so I know a bit about luxury since I was young. The fact that I usually tagged along with him to his favorite jeweler also helps. 

So, it’s like my reading leads me to acknowledging them. But to be frank, the design of MJ Stella caught my eyes and leads me to buy them. I buy what I like so it doesn’t have to be designer. It just happens to be designer’s stuff that catch my eyes lately.


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> Fantastic story! I'm glad you still find a way to use it occasionally.



Oh... yes. I Love that bag. [emoji4] Almost 20 years now and it still captures my heart just like the first day I saw it in the magazine. It also teaches me how obsess I can be. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> I initially thought I didn't have anything to contribute this week, because I always forget about this bag. My *MbMJ Natasha* was my first designer bag, and I didn't buy it because MJ was a known designer, I bought it because I was having neck pain, and when I went to a physical therapist, she *weighed my handbag*  and then told me I had to switch to a cross body bag. The Hubster and I had a trip planned to San Francisco a few weeks later, so off we went to Nordstrom to see what we could find. And the SA steered us to this bag.
> 
> I wore it every day for two years, so it's a bit tired now. Obviously, this was *before* I joined tPF and *before* I understood the concept of a handbag collection!  I don't even have it in my official count... it has been downgraded to the status of "carefree bag" and it comes out during rainstorms, outdoor concerts, and baseball games. But I love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4361430



In my opinion, MJ offer a solid quality. [emoji4] And anything with good quality is worth taking a look at. I’m glad you still use yours. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I think I was oblivious to designer stuff when I was young. I know my mom had some designer clothes and shoes, but I don't think she had any designer bags. Maybe she did, and I missed it. By the time I was old enough to notice, her wardrobe had gotten less fancy. When I got my first job out of college, I bought a bag at the Coach store on Union Street in San Francisco. I don't think I knew anything about the brand. I just liked the leather. This was back when Coach bags were all leather. For several years I would buy a new Coach each year and donate the old one to Goodwill. That kills me now, knowing what those donated bags would be worth today. I'm sure I'd love to have them in my collection now that I know how to rehab them. I can't even remember the styles I had. I was the only person I knew who carried Coach. I didn't notice labels then. I don't know if anyone I knew did. I remember buying a St. John dress. I think I knew that was designer.
> 
> After I got married, I stopped buying nice bags. When I had kids, I bought basic utilitarian bags from department stores in boring colors and wore them until they wore out. At least they were still leather. I got back into bags when my teenage daughter spent her earnings from McDonald's on a Coach bag and wallet. I wanted to show her she didn't need to spend so much money so I started looking on ebay. Like everything I do, I didn't stop at one. I found so many bargains. I joined tpf to get authentications. Then after seeing all the reveals, I started buying retail.



Oh... [emoji16] bad influence got you! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> This is a great story, especially the part about buying a new Coach bag every year and donating the old one to Goodwill. I wonder if any of those bags have popped up on eBay recently?
> 
> I suspect many of us can relate to the last part of your story, where your buying habits changed after joining tPF!



Yes. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I join here just to know more about Bal. Ended up collecting almost the whole rainbow of that season. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Took a peak into Chanel while trying to authenticate a bag for my mom. Ended up buying new and become a regular at boutique at some point. Took a look at MM out of curiosity and now my closet is flooded with his bags. TPF is a very dangerous place. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I love reading the first designer bag stories!!  Just a bit time constrained to respond though.



That’s ok. I can wait. [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> In my opinion, MJ offer a solid quality. [emoji4] And anything with good quality is worth taking a look at. I’m glad you still use yours. [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

Yesterday's bag, scarf and pen pic.

Hermes Etoupe Evelyne 3 PM
H Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM
Montblanc Burgundy Meisterstuck Ballpoint Pen


----------



## ElainePG

@Sparkletastic , remember how you and I were discussing cute semi-athletic shoes? What do you think of these ones? They're Easy Spirit, which is a brand I've never tried before, but The Hubster used to wear them when he travelled and he said they absolutely SAVED his feet on numerous occasions.

They come in a lot of different colors, but I did a screen shot of this one because it's called "Black Sparkle."


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Yesterday's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne 3 PM
> H Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM
> Montblanc Burgundy Meisterstuck Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4362895


What a beautiful scarf


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a beautiful scarf


Thank you so much Miss_Dawn!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Thank you so much Miss_Dawn!


(And I love that your pen is matching!)


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> (And I love that your pen is matching!)


----------



## Roie55

Stumbled across this thread and see that i can still submit for last week. My fave colour purple.
Bal murier,


Chloe very dark berry colour, dont remember the name


and another Chloe Paraty purple shopper in the back row behind another Paraty.


----------



## vink

Roie55 said:


> Stumbled across this thread and see that i can still submit for last week. My fave colour purple.
> Bal murier,
> View attachment 4363111
> 
> Chloe very dark berry colour, dont remember the name
> View attachment 4363112
> 
> and another Chloe Paraty purple shopper in the back row behind another Paraty.
> View attachment 4363113



Murier is one of the colors I contemplated getting when it came out but acted too late. I’m glad to see it ages so nicely. [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Roie55 said:


> Stumbled across this thread and see that i can still submit for last week. My fave colour purple.
> Bal murier,
> View attachment 4363111
> 
> Chloe very dark berry colour, dont remember the name
> View attachment 4363112
> 
> and another Chloe Paraty purple shopper in the back row behind another Paraty.
> View attachment 4363113


Pretty purples!


----------



## More bags

Roie55 said:


> Stumbled across this thread and see that i can still submit for last week. My fave colour purple.
> Bal murier,
> View attachment 4363111
> 
> Chloe very dark berry colour, dont remember the name
> View attachment 4363112
> 
> and another Chloe Paraty purple shopper in the back row behind another Paraty.
> View attachment 4363113


Great leathers!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Yesterday's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne 3 PM
> H Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM
> Montblanc Burgundy Meisterstuck Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4362895


gorgeous cw of your SlEdM


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> I know! But at that time, I didn’t know whom I should talk to. I wasn’t on TPF back then. I was on makeup alley and I know all the girls will just tell me to buy and I don’t think I should just do that. I need some sense in spending that amount. It’s big money to me. And yeah.., when my mom asked me how much it is that makes me thinking so hard about it, I just had to swallow and didn’t dare to tell her the real price. [emoji28] Like I said, not the moment I proud of, but I don’t regret my decision. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I love it!! My Mom is the only person in my life that I am comfortable telling the "real price" to.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic , remember how you and I were discussing cute semi-athletic shoes? What do you think of these ones? They're Easy Spirit, which is a brand I've never tried before, but The Hubster used to wear them when he travelled and he said they absolutely SAVED his feet on numerous occasions.
> 
> They come in a lot of different colors, but I did a screen shot of this one because it's called "Black Sparkle."
> View attachment 4362903


These are cute. But, I would pair them with pants or shorts. The dresses I think would go with this are the casual, sporty ones. 
I’m still keeping an eye out as well!


Roie55 said:


> Stumbled across this thread and see that i can still submit for last week. My fave colour purple.
> Bal murier,
> View attachment 4363111
> 
> Chloe very dark berry colour, dont remember the name
> View attachment 4363112
> 
> and another Chloe Paraty purple shopper in the back row behind another Paraty.
> View attachment 4363113


Welcome! Nice range of purpled. 

You can post any of the past color groups as well. We love bag eye candy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.  

I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous cw of your SlEdM


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820


Very, very cute!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820


Those are really great boots!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Just bought the cutest little wicker purse with a leather strap for summer at TJ‘s . It even has a blue gingham lining. I was thinking of getting a straw bag for the heat of the summer casual events but this is even better. Will post a picture later.


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820


I absolutely adore these! So cute!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820


lovely booties!!!


----------



## papertiger

vink said:


> In my opinion, MJ offer a solid quality. [emoji4] And anything with good quality is worth taking a look at. I’m glad you still use yours. [emoji4]



Seems like a lot of us started with a MJ bag. The '00s seemed arive at once Gucci Horse-bit Chains. Dior Saddles, MJ Blakes/ Venetia and Chloe Paddingtons/Bays. I still think they're fantastic bags.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Yesterday's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne 3 PM
> H Sous l'Egide de Mars CSGM
> Montblanc Burgundy Meisterstuck Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4362895


Love Etoupe (most greys and browns) with pink. Perfect partnership


----------



## papertiger

Roie55 said:


> Stumbled across this thread and see that i can still submit for last week. My fave colour purple.
> Bal murier,
> View attachment 4363111
> 
> Chloe very dark berry colour, dont remember the name
> View attachment 4363112
> 
> and another Chloe Paraty purple shopper in the back row behind another Paraty.
> View attachment 4363113


Such lovely and versatile purples


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820


Can't fault these in any way, congratulations


----------



## dcooney4

Here it is.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


oh, it's so cute!!  enjoy!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


So cute and summery!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


That's adorable! I used to have a wicker bag with red gingham lining. Your picture makes me nostalgic for that bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you all for the bag love. I went in for a dog toy. Lol I can enjoy it this summer with no worries at all .


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Just bought the cutest little wicker purse with a leather strap for summer at TJ‘s . It even has a blue gingham lining. I was thinking of getting a straw bag for the heat of the summer casual events but this is even better. Will post a picture later.


Sounds so cute! Looking forward to seeing the picture.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


Oh, I love this! The lining makes it so summery. Now I want it to warm up, so we can go on a beach picnic!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820


Those are cute! The pearls are a fun detail.


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Just bought the cutest little wicker purse with a leather strap for summer at TJ‘s . It even has a blue gingham lining. I was thinking of getting a straw bag for the heat of the summer casual events but this is even better. Will post a picture later.


Can't wait to see a picture! This is the one I've been eyeing on Amazon. I just think it's so cute and inexpensive!

https://www.amazon.com/Bali-Harvest...=wicker+purse&qid=1551905515&s=gateway&sr=8-7


----------



## Rhl2987

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


Oh I love that for summer and vacations!!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Can't wait to see a picture! This is the one I've been eyeing on Amazon. I just think it's so cute and inexpensive!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bali-Harvest...=wicker+purse&qid=1551905515&s=gateway&sr=8-7


They had this one too at TJ maxx today for $ 29.99 . I even showed yours to dh. He just liked the one I got on me better but it was adorable.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Love Etoupe (most greys and browns) with pink. Perfect partnership


Thank you papertiger!


----------



## Sparkletastic

perlefine said:


> Honestly I understand where you are coming from, I sometimes also keep things "in boxes" because I don't want to use or ruin them but on the other side I also think that bags (things) should be used?
> 
> It's just a little like only taking the fine china out on special occasions or planning to wear your best dress or favorite fragrance only for a special day (that sometimes never comes), live is short I would just enjoy the bag you have?





Cookiefiend said:


> Very, very cute!!





southernbelle43 said:


> Those are really great boots!!!





mimi_buckley said:


> I absolutely adore these! So cute!





ksuromax said:


> lovely booties!!!





papertiger said:


> Can't fault these in any way, congratulations





Rhl2987 said:


> Those are cute! The pearls are a fun detail.


Thanks for all the compliments on the booties. I wasn’t sure about them so the positive compliments help me feel more comfortable about them!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820


Great looking booties!



dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


Fabulous wicker basket purse!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


This is super cute!  I’ve always wanted a straw bag for summer! This is a great option.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.



So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the booties. I wasn’t sure about them so the positive compliments help me feel more comfortable about them!


They are adorable.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I am having a rough work week. So I actually used both of my totes. The Knomo and my new Chanel. I swear this Knomo wears like iron. It looks new and I have abused it and used it to death. 


What are all of you carrying today?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I am having a rough work week. So I actually used both of my totes. The Knomo and my new Chanel. I swear this Knomo wears like iron. It looks new and I have abused it and used it to death.
> View attachment 4364155
> 
> What are all of you carrying today?


I'm carrying this little Coach. It seemed like a good choice for the rain.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.


It’s adorable! It’s like a little wicker basket briefcase


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this little Coach. It seemed like a good choice for the rain.


I love this colour


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carrying my classic flap and an Aspinal
document tote to carry some papers


----------



## Miss_Dawn

One of my best friends was visiting me yesterday, so I took the day off and we had a great day. It was so lovely and sunny yesterday in London (her picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen is attached ) Amongst lots of other things, we went for a long ramble in Bond Street to look at bags. That was fun. We narrowed down her wish list to two LV bags. I’m still thinking what I want to do now that the Pochette Metis is off my list!

Eta: a better picture of this week’s bouquet. Tulips & roses in kitchen but deep red roses in lounge


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this little Coach. It seemed like a good choice for the rain.


Great color. And, I’m loving that little sheep!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my classic flap and an Aspinal
> document tote to carry some papers


It’s. Chanel + tote kinda day!  Lol!  Love your flap. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me yesterday, so I took the day off and we had a great day. It was so lovely and sunny yesterday in London (her picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen is attached ) Amongst lots of other things, we went for a long ramble in Bond Street to look at bags. That was fun. We narrowed down her wish list to two LV bags. I’m still thinking what I want to do now that the Pochette Metis is off my list!
> 
> Eta: a better picture of this week’s bouquet. Tulips & roses in kitchen but deep red roses in lounge


Pretty flowers!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this little Coach. It seemed like a good choice for the rain.


The sheep looks so cute on it.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my classic flap and an Aspinal
> document tote to carry some papers


Beautiful bags !


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me yesterday, so I took the day off and we had a great day. It was so lovely and sunny yesterday in London (her picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen is attached ) Amongst lots of other things, we went for a long ramble in Bond Street to look at bags. That was fun. We narrowed down her wish list to two LV bags. I’m still thinking what I want to do now that the Pochette Metis is off my list!
> 
> Eta: a better picture of this week’s bouquet. Tulips & roses in kitchen but deep red roses in lounge


Love your yard! It is still freezing here.


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my classic flap and an Aspinal
> document tote to carry some papers


I like the look of that vertical tote. I've thought about using those for work before!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I am having a rough work week. So I actually used both of my totes. The Knomo and my new Chanel. I swear this Knomo wears like iron. It looks new and I have abused it and used it to death.
> View attachment 4364155
> 
> What are all of you carrying today?


I used a black leather Tumi tote that I found at a Tumi outlet for over 8-9 years for work! Not only did it come with me to the office, but we traveled together via plane almost every week. It looked very worn by the end, but withstood a lot of abuse and never actually broke on me. I used to carry a very heavy laptop in it back in the day. These days I mostly use my backpack, but both of my mini Roulis bags are right near the kitchen in case I want to switch into them for shoulder or crossbody wear!


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me yesterday, so I took the day off and we had a great day. It was so lovely and sunny yesterday in London (her picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen is attached ) Amongst lots of other things, we went for a long ramble in Bond Street to look at bags. That was fun. We narrowed down her wish list to two LV bags. I’m still thinking what I want to do now that the Pochette Metis is off my list!
> 
> Eta: a better picture of this week’s bouquet. Tulips & roses in kitchen but deep red roses in lounge


Wow. That is an absolutely stunning view!! I can imagine that it would be very peaceful enjoying a morning coffee or tea and taking in that view. I love tulips! They are one of my favorites.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I am having a rough work week. So I actually used both of my totes. The Knomo and my new Chanel. I swear this Knomo wears like iron. It looks new and I have abused it and used it to death.
> View attachment 4364155
> 
> What are all of you carrying today?



Great totes! 

I was wearing my Gucci Bamboo Top-handle again. Sorry, I seem to be using it every time someone asks. I also wore my Gucci enamel tiger-heads belt from 2012 as I need to extend my shopping from my closet to all items not just bag.

I had to go into Gucci to change something after a meeting (that yellow enamel and silver, cat brooch for another without the rough edge on the pin). I may have bought another scarf too just waiting for the exchange *so dangerous). It's a silk hoody basically. Here's a link (not sure what it's doing under Men's accessories but anyway) https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/men/...-silk-hood-with-flora-print-p-5483134G1839272 I like that it's waterproof silk and double thickness (lined with pink silk at the top). I'm thinking that it can make all my Summer cardigans into hoodies, as you all know I hate my head getting cold.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this little Coach. It seemed like a good choice for the rain.


Great cheerful colour!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my classic flap and an Aspinal
> document tote to carry some papers


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I used a black leather Tumi tote that I found at a Tumi outlet for over 8-9 years for work! Not only did it come with me to the office, but we traveled together via plane almost every week. It looked very worn by the end, but withstood a lot of abuse and never actually broke on me. I used to carry a very heavy laptop in it back in the day. These days I mostly use my backpack, but both of my mini Roulis bags are right near the kitchen in case I want to switch into them for shoulder or crossbody wear!



I think I had a Tumi colour-clock cross-body that I didn't take off for years. Amazing stuff.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my classic flap and an Aspinal
> document tote to carry some papers



You are soooooo well organised.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this little Coach. It seemed like a good choice for the rain.



ad a great colour


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me yesterday, so I took the day off and we had a great day. It was so lovely and sunny yesterday in London (her picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen is attached ) Amongst lots of other things, we went for a long ramble in Bond Street to look at bags. That was fun. We narrowed down her wish list to two LV bags. I’m still thinking what I want to do now that the Pochette Metis is off my list!
> 
> Eta: a better picture of this week’s bouquet. Tulips & roses in kitchen but deep red roses in lounge



So glad you had such a nice day with your friend. I had to work yesterday so missed most of the sunshine. Such a lovely view from your window (and beautiful flowers).


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I am having a rough work week. So I actually used both of my totes. The Knomo and my new Chanel. I swear this Knomo wears like iron. It looks new and I have abused it and used it to death.
> View attachment 4364155
> 
> What are all of you carrying today?


Great totes! I carried my Garden Party for multiple errands, recycling my pic from a couple of weeks ago.





Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me yesterday, so I took the day off and we had a great day. It was so lovely and sunny yesterday in London (her picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen is attached ) Amongst lots of other things, we went for a long ramble in Bond Street to look at bags. That was fun. We narrowed down her wish list to two LV bags. I’m still thinking what I want to do now that the Pochette Metis is off my list!
> 
> Eta: a better picture of this week’s bouquet. Tulips & roses in kitchen but deep red roses in lounge


Beautiful view and pretty bouquet. Fantastic that you took the day off to visit with your friend. I hope you had a wonderful day.



dcooney4 said:


> Love your yard! It is still freezing here.


My view looks similar to dcooney’s view - deep winter. stay warm dc!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great totes! I carried my Garden Party for multiple errands, recycling my pic from a couple of weeks ago.
> View attachment 4364229
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful view and pretty bouquet. Fantastic that you took the day off to visit with your friend. I hope you had a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> My view looks similar to dcooney’s view - deep winter. stay warm dc!


You too!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Love your yard! It is still freezing here.


But gorgeous


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> But gorgeous


True! I took better shots when the sun came out. Drove around the neighborhood to get more reference photos


----------



## southernbelle43

Miss_Dawn said:


> One of my best friends was visiting me yesterday, so I took the day off and we had a great day. It was so lovely and sunny yesterday in London (her picture of her morning coffee in my kitchen is attached ) Amongst lots of other things, we went for a long ramble in Bond Street to look at bags. That was fun. We narrowed down her wish list to two LV bags. I’m still thinking what I want to do now that the Pochette Metis is off my list!
> 
> Eta: a better picture of this week’s bouquet. Tulips & roses in kitchen but deep red roses in lounge


Wow what a spectacular view you have.  I could sit there all day!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> True! I took better shots when the sun came out. Drove around the neighborhood to get more reference photos



OMG, that looks amazing


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rhl2987 said:


> I like the look of that vertical tote. I've thought about using those for work before!


I can’t do vertical totes. The always seem to be in my armpit. 





Rhl2987 said:


> I used a black leather Tumi tote that I found at a Tumi outlet for over 8-9 years for work! Not only did it come with me to the office, but we traveled together via plane almost every week. It looked very worn by the end, but withstood a lot of abuse and never actually broke on me. I used to carry a very heavy laptop in it back in the day. These days I mostly use my backpack, but both of my mini Roulis bags are right near the kitchen in case I want to switch into them for shoulder or crossbody wear!


Backpacks are the best. I just haven’t found one I like yet. If I do, it will replace this very sturdy and useful Knomo. 


papertiger said:


> Great totes!
> 
> I was wearing my Gucci Bamboo Top-handle again. Sorry, I seem to be using it every time someone asks. I also wore my Gucci enamel tiger-heads belt from 2012 as I need to extend my shopping from my closet to all items not just bag.
> 
> I had to go into Gucci to change something after a meeting (that yellow enamel and silver, cat brooch for another without the rough edge on the pin). I may have bought another scarf too just waiting for the exchange *so dangerous). It's a silk hoody basically. Here's a link (not sure what it's doing under Men's accessories but anyway) https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/men/...-silk-hood-with-flora-print-p-5483134G1839272 I like that it's waterproof silk and double thickness (lined with pink silk at the top). I'm thinking that it can make all my Summer cardigans into hoodies, as you all know I hate my head getting cold.


Wow! on the scarf. I would have been flummoxed on how to wear this but your usages makes so much sense. Duh.   Now I kinda want one. 


dcooney4 said:


> True! I took better shots when the sun came out. Drove around the neighborhood to get more reference photos


OMG on the still freezing. And, to think I was complaining about 51 degrees here. 
Those photos are beautiful. Inspiration for more painting?


----------



## gracekelly

I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin



Raisin chevre Bolide


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I can’t do vertical totes. The always seem to be in my armpit. Backpacks are the best. I just haven’t found one I like yet. If I do, it will replace this very sturdy and useful Knomo.
> Wow! on the scarf. I would have been flummoxed on how to wear this but your usages makes so much sense. Duh.   Now I kinda want one.
> OMG on the still freezing. And, to think I was complaining about 51 degrees here.
> Those photos are beautiful. Inspiration for more painting?


Exactly!


----------



## dcooney4

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Roie55

A yellow bag that i love the colour of. A mini (baby) 'jeune' paddington


----------



## More bags

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide


Gorgeous bags and scarves!


----------



## More bags

Roie55 said:


> A yellow bag that i love the colour of. A mini (baby) 'jeune' paddington
> View attachment 4364392


Great colour!


----------



## gracekelly

Roie55 said:


> A yellow bag that i love the colour of. A mini (baby) 'jeune' paddington
> View attachment 4364392


Yellow is big for spring so you are ready!  I am getting out my vintage LV St. Jacques in jaune.  Glad to see the color is having a comeback this year.
@Cookiefiend I saw your beautiful box Kelly on another thread.  Congrats on a super bag!


----------



## Roie55

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide



I LOVE the colour of your birkin , raisin perfectly describes the colour. I want a paddington keyring in my jeune colour for my dark berry Marcie. Yellow & Purple go so well together.


----------



## tealocean

dcooney4 said:


> Love your yard! It is still freezing here.


This is lovely, DC!


----------



## tealocean

More bags said:


> Great totes! I carried my Garden Party for multiple errands, recycling my pic from a couple of weeks ago.
> View attachment 4364229
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful view and pretty bouquet. Fantastic that you took the day off to visit with your friend. I hope you had a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> My view looks similar to dcooney’s view - deep winter. stay warm dc!


This is such a lovely sight! Thank you for posting this trio. I love pictures like this...including your pen and scarf!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this little Coach. It seemed like a good choice for the rain.


It's a great color. "Good choice for the rain" because it's water-repellant, or because it's blue?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Great totes!
> 
> I was wearing my Gucci Bamboo Top-handle again. Sorry, I seem to be using it every time someone asks. I also wore my Gucci enamel tiger-heads belt from 2012 as I need to extend my shopping from my closet to all items not just bag.
> 
> I had to go into Gucci to change something after a meeting (that yellow enamel and silver, cat brooch for another without the rough edge on the pin). I may have bought another scarf too just waiting for the exchange *so dangerous). It's a silk hoody basically. Here's a link (not sure what it's doing under Men's accessories but anyway) https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/men/...-silk-hood-with-flora-print-p-5483134G1839272 I like that it's waterproof silk and double thickness (lined with pink silk at the top). I'm thinking that it can make all my Summer cardigans into hoodies, as you all know I hate my head getting cold.


What a nifty idea! I'm guessing it folds up, just as all scarves do, so you would carry it in your tote and just whip it out and pop it on if it starts raining? Or is the concept that you wear it over your cardigan with the hood flipped to your back indoors, just as a fashion accessory (because it's so pretty), and then flip up the hood to cover your head when you go outside?


----------



## More bags

tealocean said:


> This is such a lovely sight! Thank you for posting this trio. I love pictures like this...including your pen and scarf!


Thank you tealocean.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I am having a rough work week. So I actually used both of my totes. The Knomo and my new Chanel. I swear this Knomo wears like iron. It looks new and I have abused it and used it to death.
> View attachment 4364155
> 
> What are all of you carrying today?


BV Cabat


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> True! I took better shots when the sun came out. Drove around the neighborhood to get more reference photos


It's beautiful there! Gorgeous photos.


----------



## ElainePG

gracekelly said:


> *Yellow is big for spring* so you are ready!  I am getting out my vintage LV St. Jacques in jaune.  Glad to see the color is having a comeback this year.
> @Cookiefiend I saw your beautiful box Kelly on another thread.  Congrats on a super bag!


Oh, I'm glad to hear it! My Balenciaga City in "Curry" will be back in style!


----------



## essiedub

catsinthebag said:


> I remember the MJ Blake! It was a great bag.
> 
> I think I may have told the story of my first luxury bag here so if you’ve heard it already, my apologies! When DH and I met, I was earning very little money and although I always loved bags, at that point in my life I was thrilled if I found a Stone Mountain bag on sale (oh my how things have changed!). DH-to-be was earning more than five times my income — he is older than I and already had a lot of professional success when we met. We had only been dating a couple of months and were at the at NYC apartment of a female friend of his whose style I admired, which is when I saw her bag — luxurious black pebbled leather, leather-lined, like a briefcase but much more casual, with a wide, adjustable cross-body leather strap. There it was, the dream bag I hadn’t even known existed, tossed casually in the corner alongside her work heels. I couldn’t help but exclaim over it. I don’t think I’d ever had that kind of visceral reaction to a handbag. I didn’t even know what brand it was.
> 
> The brand, it turned out, was Mark Cross, and the model was called the Murphy bag. This was in 1993 and it retailed for $550. At the time, I don’t think I had ever paid more than $60 for a bag. It was simply out of reach, so I filed it away in my brain under the category of “someday. Maybe.”
> 
> Of course, DH-to-be got it for me for Chrismas a month or two later. I say “of course” because in retrospect, I realize my longing for that bag must have been obvious. And he wanted to make me happy. For him, it was a simple equation — this bag will make her happy, therefore I’m getting it for her. For me, it was so much more.
> 
> I still have the bag, of course. It’s fantastically heavy and doesn’t have anything resembling a cell phone pocket, but I’ll never get rid of it. The quality is top-notch, btw. I wore the heck out of it — at the time, it was my nicest bag by a long shot so it went _everywhere _with with me — and it still looks almost new.




Well you simply must post a picture of it! Ah Yes Mark Cross .. theyre back but I dont know the current line.


----------



## gracekelly

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm glad to hear it! My Balenciaga City in "Curry" will be back in style!


Absolutely!  I don't want to wear big pieces of clothing in colors like this, but accessories, shoe  or a top are just perfect.  I find that colors like this are akin to orange, which i find to be a very "happy" color.


----------



## essiedub

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide


The luster on that box leather! Raisin with gold hardware is simply luscious!!


----------



## msd_bags

This addresses both the what I’m wearing today question and the little discussion on Tumi.  I’m traveling and this is a preferred bag - Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.


And actually, I’ve paired it with a Longchamp Club Le Pliage.


----------



## catsinthebag

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide



Your Raisin Box Birkin just slays me!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> It's a great color. "Good choice for the rain" because it's water-repellant, or because it's blue?


Thanks! It's somewhat water repellent because of the shine.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> What a nifty idea! I'm guessing it folds up, just as all scarves do, so you would carry it in your tote and just whip it out and pop it on if it starts raining? Or is the concept that you wear it over your cardigan with the hood flipped to your back indoors, just as a fashion accessory (because it's so pretty), and then flip up the hood to cover your head when you go outside?



It folds up easily and has its own silk Flora pouch, so very portable. Only time will tell how it proves most useful but it's for those days it looks warmer than it is indoors ad outdoors. It's so pretty. They had brighter coloured ones (pink or orange) too that are really for rain but they weren't silk but this one's a whole other level.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> It folds up easily and has its own silk Flora pouch, so very portable. Only time will tell how it proves most useful but it's for those days it looks warmer than it is indoors ad outdoors. It's so pretty. They had brighter coloured ones (pink or orange) too that are really for rain but they weren't silk but this one's a whole other level.


I imagine it would be really useful especially in places where it rains during the summer.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide



Raisin counts as one of the best purples


----------



## papertiger

Roie55 said:


> A yellow bag that i love the colour of. A mini (baby) 'jeune' paddington
> View attachment 4364392



How sweet is that


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Great color. And, I’m loving that little sheep!
> It’s. Chanel + tote kinda day!  Lol!  Love your flap.
> Pretty flowers!



Thank you!



dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags !



Thanks DC!



dcooney4 said:


> Love your yard! It is still freezing here.



Wow, your garden looks like a winter wonderland!



Rhl2987 said:


> I like the look of that vertical tote. I've thought about using those for work before!



Thank you. I carry it by hand mostly, to carry documents.



Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. That is an absolutely stunning view!! I can imagine that it would be very peaceful enjoying a morning coffee or tea and taking in that view. I love tulips! They are one of my favorites.



Thank you! I never tire of looking at our garden. There’s a balcony attached to the kitchen and we have a covered bench there which is perfect for drinking coffee on the weekend. Here’s another view from summer.



papertiger said:


> Great totes!
> 
> I was wearing my Gucci Bamboo Top-handle again. Sorry, I seem to be using it every time someone asks. I also wore my Gucci enamel tiger-heads belt from 2012 as I need to extend my shopping from my closet to all items not just bag.
> 
> I had to go into Gucci to change something after a meeting (that yellow enamel and silver, cat brooch for another without the rough edge on the pin). I may have bought another scarf too just waiting for the exchange *so dangerous). It's a silk hoody basically. Here's a link (not sure what it's doing under Men's accessories but anyway) https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/men/...-silk-hood-with-flora-print-p-5483134G1839272 I like that it's waterproof silk and double thickness (lined with pink silk at the top). I'm thinking that it can make all my Summer cardigans into hoodies, as you all know I hate my head getting cold.


This is beautiful, and such a great idea for summer rains in London! 



More bags said:


> Great cheerful colour!
> 
> 
> Absolutely lovely!



Thank you 



papertiger said:


> You are soooooo well organised.



Because of the pouches? That was Mr Dawn. He knew I needed a new document tote, and saw this one in Aspinal. And then decided to buy all the little pouches that matched it! How many pouches does he think I need with a *document* tote? 



papertiger said:


> So glad you had such a nice day with your friend. I had to work yesterday so missed most of the sunshine. Such a lovely view from your window (and beautiful flowers).



Thank you very much!



More bags said:


> Great totes! I carried my Garden Party for multiple errands, recycling my pic from a couple of weeks ago.
> View attachment 4364229
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful view and pretty bouquet. Fantastic that you took the day off to visit with your friend. I hope you had a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> My view looks similar to dcooney’s view - deep winter. stay warm dc!



This is a great combination!
I had a great day, thank you. And thank you for the house compliments 



dcooney4 said:


> True! I took better shots when the sun came out. Drove around the neighborhood to get more reference photos



You live in such a pretty area. Must be very inspirational as an artist. 



southernbelle43 said:


> Wow what a spectacular view you have.  I could sit there all day!



Thank you. It’s so calming. 



ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm glad to hear it! My Balenciaga City in "Curry" will be back in style!



Yayy! That’s gorgeous. I *need* to find a yellow bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DC!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your garden looks like a winter wonderland!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I carry it by hand mostly, to carry documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I never tire of looking at our garden. There’s a balcony attached to the kitchen and we have a covered bench there which is perfect for drinking coffee on the weekend. Here’s another view from summer.
> 
> 
> This is beautiful, and such a great idea for summer rains in London!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the pouches? That was Mr Dawn. He knew I needed a new document tote, and saw this one in Aspinal. And then decided to buy all the little pouches that matched it! How many pouches does he think I need with a *document* tote?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great combination!
> I had a great day, thank you. And thank you for the house compliments
> 
> 
> 
> You live in such a pretty area. Must be very inspirational as an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It’s so calming.
> 
> 
> 
> Yayy! That’s gorgeous. I *need* to find a yellow bag!


I almost expect a little fairy to come fluttering out of your lovely garden.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DC!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your garden looks like a winter wonderland!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I carry it by hand mostly, to carry documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I never tire of looking at our garden. There’s a balcony attached to the kitchen and we have a covered bench there which is perfect for drinking coffee on the weekend. Here’s another view from summer.
> 
> 
> This is beautiful, and such a great idea for summer rains in London!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the pouches? That was Mr Dawn. He knew I needed a new document tote, and saw this one in Aspinal. And then decided to buy all the little pouches that matched it! How many pouches does he think I need with a *document* tote?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great combination!
> I had a great day, thank you. And thank you for the house compliments
> 
> 
> 
> You live in such a pretty area. Must be very inspirational as an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It’s so calming.
> 
> 
> 
> Yayy! That’s gorgeous. I *need* to find a yellow bag!



A lovely, thoughtful DH. One can never have enough pouches he he

Your garden looks amazing and at this time of year, incredible.  We only put in hedges last year so although they've grown a little, still at the straggly phase.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> I almost expect a little fairy to come fluttering out of your lovely garden.



Thank you! What a lovely whimsical idea 



papertiger said:


> A lovely, thoughtful DH. One can never have enough pouches he he
> 
> Your garden looks amazing and at this time of year, incredible.  We only put in hedges last year so although they've grown a little, still at the straggly phase.



Thank you! No, that picture is from summer. I’ll try to take a current picture when it’s less overcast. It’s more bare right now and no roses / gladioli in the ha-ha separating the first and second garden (we have three levels to the garden in the back, and one front garden)


----------



## Rhl2987

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide


Raisin box and chèvre?!? So dreamy


----------



## Cookiefiend

gracekelly said:


> I guess raisin counts as purple so here are a couple for the week.  Raisin box Birkin
> View attachment 4364278
> 
> 
> Raisin chevre Bolide



Ohmigosh - look at the color and sheen on your Birkin! It’s beautiful! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> True! I took better shots when the sun came out. Drove around the neighborhood to get more reference photos


ooo - I love the last picture most. That would be a lovely painting! 


gracekelly said:


> Yellow is big for spring so you are ready!  I am getting out my vintage LV St. Jacques in jaune.  Glad to see the color is having a comeback this year.
> @Cookiefiend I saw your beautiful box Kelly on another thread.  Congrats on a super bag!


Thanks you so much! 
I am very happy with it! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DC!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your garden looks like a winter wonderland!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I carry it by hand mostly, to carry documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I never tire of looking at our garden. There’s a balcony attached to the kitchen and we have a covered bench there which is perfect for drinking coffee on the weekend. Here’s another view from summer.
> 
> 
> This is beautiful, and such a great idea for summer rains in London!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the pouches? That was Mr Dawn. He knew I needed a new document tote, and saw this one in Aspinal. And then decided to buy all the little pouches that matched it! How many pouches does he think I need with a *document* tote?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great combination!
> I had a great day, thank you. And thank you for the house compliments
> 
> 
> 
> You live in such a pretty area. Must be very inspirational as an artist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It’s so calming.
> 
> 
> 
> Yayy! That’s gorgeous. I *need* to find a yellow bag!


I'm terribly jealous over your garden - it's truly lovely. Right now mine looks a lot like @dcooney4's, but it is sunny today!


----------



## Sparkletastic

gracekelly said:


> Absolutely!  I don't want to wear big pieces of clothing in colors like this, but accessories, shoe  or a top are just perfect.  I find that colors like this are akin to orange, which i find to be a very "happy" color.


I love citrus / tropical colors: yellow, orange, fuchsia, lime.  And, I would love to wear main wardrobe items, like a dress, in these colors. The problem is I rarely find pretty, quality items in these colors. I’ll see a lime dress in juniors at Target and nothing in ladies clothing at Nordstrom.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> This addresses both the what I’m wearing today question and the little discussion on Tumi.  I’m traveling and this is a preferred bag - Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.
> View attachment 4364547
> 
> And actually, I’ve paired it with a Longchamp Club Le Pliage.
> View attachment 4364548


The Tumi cross body looks like an ideal travel bag. It's stylish, and I'll bet it's also lightweight. Safe travels!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> It folds up easily and has its own silk Flora pouch, so very portable. Only time will tell how it proves most useful but it's for those days it looks warmer than it is indoors ad outdoors. It's so pretty. They had brighter coloured ones (pink or orange) too that are really for rain but they weren't silk but this one's a whole other level.


Love that it comes in a little pouch! Flora is a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> This addresses both the what I’m wearing today question and the little discussion on Tumi.  I’m traveling and this is a preferred bag - Tumi Voyageur Canton crossbody.
> View attachment 4364547
> 
> And actually, I’ve paired it with a Longchamp Club Le Pliage.
> View attachment 4364548


Great travel bags! They are made well and light weight.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> It folds up easily and has its own silk Flora pouch, so very portable. Only time will tell how it proves most useful but it's for those days it looks warmer than it is indoors ad outdoors. It's so pretty. They had brighter coloured ones (pink or orange) too that are really for rain but they weren't silk but this one's a whole other level.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> True! I took better shots when the sun came out. Drove around the neighborhood to get more reference photos


wow!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I am having a rough work week. So I actually used both of my totes. The Knomo and my new Chanel. I swear this Knomo wears like iron. It looks new and I have abused it and used it to death.
> View attachment 4364155
> 
> What are all of you carrying today?



Today my Just Campagne Confort 1 - we’re looking at luggage... not because I need any but you never know!


----------



## gypsumrose

I've spent all morning on the forum looking at bags and pining. I haven't bought a new bag in a looong time (and I used to purchase about once a month! But in the $200 range), so I'm super tempted. But I think I'll go walk in my closet now and pick out someone new to wear today. After all, if I loved each of them enough to purchase them, certainly they're something special to me!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Love that it comes in a little pouch! Flora is a gorgeous pattern.



Me too!

Flora has a big resurgence this Spring/Summer. I just see it and think Summer. Gucci are redoing the Jackie in neons or classic navy (all with Flora on white). They are also doing a Camera style shoulder bag in Flora (I think it's part of the Ophidia line) and a lattice-cut-out white leather bag with a removable pouch. The Pricetown and the Jordaan also show the print. I already have a Flora tote (Nice) and loafers otherwise I'd be all over it.

My last silk pouch (also Gucci) I had (used to store silk scarves) I lost in the back of a Black cab. I should buy some silk from Liberty and make some more.


----------



## papertiger

gypsumrose said:


> I've spent all morning on the forum looking at bags and pining. I haven't bought a new bag in a looong time (and I used to purchase about once a month! But in the $200 range), so I'm super tempted. But I think I'll go walk in my closet now and pick out someone new to wear today. After all, if I loved each of them enough to purchase them, certainly they're something special to me!



That's the ticket! It's always nice to browse but there will always be something tempting us, what we have already is often so much better.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> ooo - I love the last picture most. That would be a lovely painting!
> 
> Thanks you so much!
> I am very happy with it!
> 
> I'm terribly jealous over your garden - it's truly lovely. Right now mine looks a lot like @dcooney4's, but it is sunny today!



Thank you! 



Cookiefiend said:


> Today my Just Campagne Confort 1 - we’re looking at luggage... not because I need any but you never know!
> View attachment 4365081



You never know 
Your bag looks very comfortable and the scarf is a lovely pop of colour. 



gypsumrose said:


> I've spent all morning on the forum looking at bags and pining. I haven't bought a new bag in a looong time (and I used to purchase about once a month! But in the $200 range), so I'm super tempted. But I think I'll go walk in my closet now and pick out someone new to wear today. After all, if I loved each of them enough to purchase them, certainly they're something special to me!



Well done on your restraint!


----------



## Sparkletastic

gypsumrose said:


> I've spent all morning on the forum looking at bags and pining. I haven't bought a new bag in a looong time (and I used to purchase about once a month! But in the $200 range), so I'm super tempted. But I think I'll go walk in my closet now and pick out someone new to wear today. After all, if I loved each of them enough to purchase them, certainly they're something special to me!


Great attitude!


----------



## southernbelle43

gypsumrose said:


> I've spent all morning on the forum looking at bags and pining. I haven't bought a new bag in a looong time (and I used to purchase about once a month! But in the $200 range), so I'm super tempted. But I think I'll go walk in my closet now and pick out someone new to wear today. After all, if I loved each of them enough to purchase them, certainly they're something special to me!


Very wise.  I was thinking this morning when I changed bags that every single time I do, the bag I use for that day is my "favorite" one. I am pitiful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You never know
> Your bag looks very comfortable and the scarf is a lovely pop of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on your restraint!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Today my Just Campagne Confort 1 - we’re looking at luggage... not because I need any but you never know!
> View attachment 4365081


I love the color of this bag. And it looks so sassy with the scarf on the handle!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Me too!
> 
> Flora has a big resurgence this Spring/Summer. I just see it and think Summer. Gucci are redoing the Jackie in eons or classic navy (all with Flora on white). They are also doing a Camera style shoulder bag in Flora (I think it's part of the Ophidia line) and a lattice-cut-out white leather bag with a removable pouch. The Pricetown and the Jordaan also show the print. I already have a Flora tote (Nice) and loafers otherwise I'd be all over it.
> 
> My last silk pouch (also Gucci) I had (used to store silk scarves) I lost in the back of a Black cab. I should buy some silk from Liberty and make some more.


Do they still make scarves in the Flora pattern? I've never owned one, but last year there was a lady at the symphony wearing one (actually, she was standing behind me in the line to the Ladies Room!) and it looked soooooo classy. I was wearing one of my H scarves, per usual, but I found myself eyeing hers with a certain degree of envy!


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Very wise.  I was thinking this morning when I changed bags that every single time I do, the bag I use for that day is my "favorite" one. I am pitiful.


No, I think that's great! It tells me you have a well-curated collection.


----------



## gracekelly

southernbelle43 said:


> Very wise.  I was thinking this morning when I changed bags that every single time I do, the bag I use for that day is my "favorite" one. I am pitiful.


So happy to find out that I am not the only one who feels this way!  I have to force myself to change bags because I always love the one I'm with hahaha!


----------



## southernbelle43

gracekelly said:


> So happy to find out that I am not the only one who feels this way!  I have to force myself to change bags because I always love the one I'm with hahaha!


And this is also why I hesitate to sell one of my bags. When I I haven’t used a bag in a while and think perhaps I should gift or sell or donate it, I carry it for a day and guess what.......lol


----------



## gracekelly

southernbelle43 said:


> And this is also why I hesitate to sell one of my bags. When I I haven’t used a bag in a while and think perhaps I should gift or sell or donate it, I carry it for a day and guess what.......lol


I have only sold a few bags and I found that once my mind was made up to do it, I felt fine with it.  No seller's regret   But it does take time to get to that place where you feel comfortable with the idea.


----------



## southernbelle43

gracekelly said:


> I have only sold a few bags and I found that once my mind was made up to do it, I felt fine with it.  No seller's regret   But it does take time to get to that place where you feel comfortable with the idea.


Yes it does. I “think” I have my bag inventory down to only those I  actually use, except for one bag. It is iffy and I would probably sell it if I had a buyer.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes it does. I “think” I have my bag inventory down to only those I  actually use, except for one bag. It is iffy and I would probably sell it if I had a buyer.


I have several I keep in my collection because I know they wouldn't sell easily or for much. I'd rather carry them once a year than get $25 for them.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I have several I keep in my collection because I know they wouldn't sell easily or for much. I'd rather carry them once a year than get $25 for them.


Understand.


----------



## gracekelly

whateve said:


> I have several I keep in my collection because I know they wouldn't sell easily or for much. I'd rather carry them once a year than get $25 for them.


Sadly I have many like that.  A bunch of Carlos Falchi, Tod's and even old Gucci.  I have given many to my niece, but still have too many.  I just can not see giving them away or selling for practically nothing.


----------



## southernbelle43

gracekelly said:


> Sadly I have many like that.  A bunch of Carlos Falchi, Tod's and even old Gucci.  I have given many to my niece, but still have too many.  I just can not see giving them away or selling for practically nothing.


Gifting them can be very rewarding. Or donating to one of the organizations who help women dress for job interviews when they are trying to get back on their feet.  It seems a pity to let them sit in a closet. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Gifting them can be very rewarding. Or donating to one of the *organizations who help women dress for job interviews when they are trying to get back on their feet*.  It seems a pity to let them sit in a closet. Just my opinion, of course.


I've done that with clothes, shoes, and... yes... handbags! Never regretted it. 

Where I live now, there's a charity that does a handbag auction once a year. Women donate their gently used, good-quality bags, and everyone comes and bids on them. It raises $$$ for domestic violence survivors. A great cause, a great way to do a closet clear-out, and sometimes you leave with a real treasure!


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> I've done that with clothes, shoes, and... yes... handbags! Never regretted it.
> 
> Where I live now, there's a charity that does a handbag auction once a year. Women donate their gently used, good-quality bags, and everyone comes and bids on them. It raises $$$ for domestic violence survivors. A great cause, a great way to do a closet clear-out, and sometimes you leave with a real treasure!


What a fantastic idea!!!!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Do they still make scarves in the Flora pattern? I've never owned one, but last year there was a lady at the symphony wearing one (actually, she was standing behind me in the line to the Ladies Room!) and it looked soooooo classy. I was wearing one of my H scarves, per usual, but I found myself eyeing hers with a certain degree of envy!



Yes, different variations, all lovely


----------



## tealocean

ElainePG said:


> I've done that with clothes, shoes, and... yes... handbags! Never regretted it.
> 
> Where I live now, there's a charity that does a handbag auction once a year. Women donate their gently used, good-quality bags, and everyone comes and bids on them. It raises $$$ for domestic violence survivors. A great cause, a great way to do a closet clear-out, and sometimes you leave with a real treasure!


I love this! What a beautiful event.


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> Very wise.  I was thinking this morning when I changed bags that every single time I do, the bag I use for that day is my "favorite" one. I am pitiful.



Not pitiful at all , that's great. I do that too


----------



## dcooney4

gracekelly said:


> I have only sold a few bags and I found that once my mind was made up to do it, I felt fine with it.  No seller's regret   But it does take time to get to that place where you feel comfortable with the idea.


I am the same way. Once it is gone it's gone.


----------



## dcooney4

From the four bags that came back from consignment I have only two left now. These two are listed but I doubt they will go. They are both a few hundred so not going to let them go for pennies on the dollar. I may attempt to use the black one. The blue one is new with tags so I am going to keep that one as is. These are the last bags I am on the fence with. The others are at the consignment shop. In my closet besides these two are only bags I love. It has taken me a long time to feel this way with both my premiere bags and my contemporary bags. Are all the bags in your closet ones you love, even the knock about ones?


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I've done that with clothes, shoes, and... yes... handbags! Never regretted it.
> 
> Where I live now, there's a charity that does a handbag auction once a year. Women donate their gently used, good-quality bags, and everyone comes and bids on them. It raises $$$ for domestic violence survivors. A great cause, a great way to do a closet clear-out, and sometimes you leave with a real treasure!


Love this idea! We typically try to give work clothes to the organizations trying to help people get on their feet.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> From the four bags that came back from consignment I have only two left now. These two are listed but I doubt they will go. They are both a few hundred so not going to let them go for pennies on the dollar. I may attempt to use the black one. The blue one is new with tags so I am going to keep that one as is. These are the last bags I am on the fence with. The others are at the consignment shop. In my closet besides these two are only bags I love. It has taken me a long time to feel this way with both my premiere bags and my contemporary bags. Are all the bags in your closet ones you love, even the knock about ones?


Good for you!
I have 2 bags listed for sale now and a few old coach bags (that I completely forgot about!) that I need to donate somewhere. Then if I buy new bags this year I will have to consider letting go of more since I do not want to grow my collection, so something will have to go.


----------



## southernbelle43

dcooney4 said:


> From the four bags that came back from consignment I have only two left now. These two are listed but I doubt they will go. They are both a few hundred so not going to let them go for pennies on the dollar. I may attempt to use the black one. The blue one is new with tags so I am going to keep that one as is. These are the last bags I am on the fence with. The others are at the consignment shop. In my closet besides these two are only bags I love. It has taken me a long time to feel this way with both my premiere bags and my contemporary bags. Are all the bags in your closet ones you love, even the knock about ones?


Except for one which I would part with, they are and it is a good feeling. I love to browse and do it a LOT, but at this point there are no  bags out there that appeal to me.  But in the spirit of honesty I have two bags on the horizon. One is being made for me in Italy by Massaccesi and the other is a BV on order.  So it is no big challenge to be satisfied when you have that in the wings, lol.


----------



## Cookiefiend

southernbelle43 said:


> Very wise.  I was thinking this morning when I changed bags that every single time I do, the bag I use for that day is my "favorite" one. I am pitiful.


I think you're both doing it right.
It means you've perfectly curated your closet - I applaud you!


----------



## More bags

Happy International Women’s Day!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Women's Day!! 
Flowers from my boys


----------



## southernbelle43

Cookiefiend said:


> I think you're both doing it right.
> It means you've perfectly curated your closet - I applaud you!


Why thank you. I started on this bag journey about two years ago and it has taken me this long to get it organized and to discover what works for me. And lessons learned.. be sure I am in love with the bag and not just the leather,  avoid buying a bag that is not my style just because people on this forum are raving about it, lol, and appreciate what is in my closet every single day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> From the four bags that came back from consignment I have only two left now. These two are listed but I doubt they will go. They are both a few hundred so not going to let them go for pennies on the dollar. I may attempt to use the black one. The blue one is new with tags so I am going to keep that one as is. These are the last bags I am on the fence with. The others are at the consignment shop. In my closet besides these two are only bags I love. It has taken me a long time to feel this way with both my premiere bags and my contemporary bags. Are all the bags in your closet ones you love, even the knock about ones?


Good job! 
I have one purse I'm on the fence about and I have it listed. If it sells - great. If not - I still like it enough to keep it and carry it. I love the color, it's so well made, and it has beautiful leather - it's just that the shoulder drop is a little shorter than I'd like. 
Usually when I decide I'm done with a purse, I'm done. I might list it if I think it might sell, but most times I just donate them. I want them out of the house and gone. 
In other news - I've used the tote I made from H scarves twice now - it's pretty nice! I put a shaper/organizer in it to give it some structure but it's been great so far!


----------



## lynne_ross

lynne_ross said:


> Good for you!
> I have 2 bags listed for sale now and a few old coach bags (that I completely forgot about!) that I need to donate somewhere. Then if I buy new bags this year I will have to consider letting go of more since I do not want to grow my collection, so something will have to go.





Cookiefiend said:


> Good job!
> I have one purse I'm on the fence about and I have it listed. If it sells - great. If not - I still like it enough to keep it and carry it. I love the color, it's so well made, and it has beautiful leather - it's just that the shoulder drop is a little shorter than I'd like.
> Usually when I decide I'm done with a purse, I'm done. I might list it if I think it might sell, but most times I just donate them. I want them out of the house and gone.
> In other news - I've used the tote I made from H scarves twice now - it's pretty nice! I put a shaper/organizer in it to give it some structure but it's been great so far!


Did you post the scarf tote? Love to see it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> Did you post the scarf tote? Love to see it!


I did!
It's in post #3244 - along with the yellow bag you asked me about last week and i totally forgot to respond and i'm a terrible tpf-er 'cause i don't know how to re-post those pictures - d'oh! 
(run-on sentence on purpose because I'm such a goof and don't know how to get you there quicker! sorry!)


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> Harrumph! Well... the Charles et Charlus arrived - and I hate it.  What a bummer. The leather seems cheap, it looks cheap, it’s just yucko chucko all the way around.
> So I was grumpy - never good because ‘things’ happen. I got a project in my head (tho it had been floating around) and went to the fabric store, and ran a couple errands.
> And look what I found! I never in million years would have thought that my eye would have been caught by this - but it is so cute and so cheery - I had to have it.
> View attachment 4339527
> 
> Made by CoLab in Montreal, on clearance too!
> 
> My project was to make a tote bag out of a couple scarves I just didn’t like and felt the chances of selling them was slim to none. So my red Vinci and La Marine a Rames have a new life ahead of them. I’m going to get an organizing thing to put in it to hold its shape better, but overall I’m happy with the results.
> View attachment 4339529


Oh I think I totally missed the scarf bag looking at the Ellie bag. You are so talented to be able to repurpose these scarfs and great you are enjoying the bag.


----------



## gracekelly

I love the phrase “bag journey.” Truth be told my own father was my first enabler. The family business was in an associated area of leather manufacturing. He used to give handbags as holiday gifts and picked up handbag samples at leather goods shows for my mother and me. Mom and I had the original Bonnie Cashin for Coach bags brought home from one of these shows.  Don’t ask me what happened to them but I do remember wearing one or two of them.  My older brother continued this journey when he began his retail career with Bloomingdales. I still have a pressed croc evening bag from a now defunct, but well respected manufacturer that  he gave me when I was 16. The bag is still perfect and totally in style after all these decades   Once I started working as a teenager I bought my own and still have one from that time. Again totally wearable and right on trend as it is a small bag. Is it an addiction or a collection? I prefer to think the latter


----------



## whateve

gracekelly said:


> I love the phrase “bag journey.” Truth be told my own father was my first enabler. The family business was in an associated area of leather manufacturing. He used to give handbags as holiday gifts and picked up handbag samples at leather goods shows for my mother and me. Mom and I had the original Bonnie Cashin for Coach bags brought home from one of these shows.  Don’t ask me what happened to them but I do remember wearing one or two of them.  My older brother continued this journey when he began his retail career with Bloomingdales. I still have a pressed croc evening bag from a now defunct, but well respected manufacturer that  he gave me when I was 16. The bag is still perfect and totally in style after all these decades   Once I started working as a teenager I bought my own and still have one from that time. Again totally wearable and right on trend as it is a small bag. Is it an addiction or a collection? I prefer to think the latter


OMG, the original Bonnie Cashins! As a vintage Coach collector, I'm dying!


----------



## gracekelly

whateve said:


> OMG, the original Bonnie Cashins! As a vintage Coach collector, I'm dying!


Yes and many have copied the styles. I think she copied the original little tote from the Hermes Picotin. Actually that was what my mom and I did not care for. The bags were totally open and no way to close them. One later little tote had a snap purse attached to one side. It made the bag flop over but it had a little more security


----------



## bellebellebelle19

gracekelly said:


> I love the phrase “bag journey.” Truth be told my own father was my first enabler. The family business was in an associated area of leather manufacturing. He used to give handbags as holiday gifts and picked up handbag samples at leather goods shows for my mother and me. Mom and I had the original Bonnie Cashin for Coach bags brought home from one of these shows.  Don’t ask me what happened to them but I do remember wearing one or two of them.  My older brother continued this journey when he began his retail career with Bloomingdales. I still have a pressed croc evening bag from a now defunct, but well respected manufacturer that  he gave me when I was 16. The bag is still perfect and totally in style after all these decades   Once I started working as a teenager I bought my own and still have one from that time. Again totally wearable and right on trend as it is a small bag. Is it an addiction or a collection? I prefer to think the latter


I love this story too!!!! Bonnie Cashin is an amazing designer, one of my all time favorites!!! And it's so sweet how the story ties to your family, and what a unique and cool way to acquire bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

gracekelly said:


> I love the phrase “bag journey.” Truth be told my own father was my first enabler. The family business was in an associated area of leather manufacturing. He used to give handbags as holiday gifts and picked up handbag samples at leather goods shows for my mother and me. Mom and I had the original Bonnie Cashin for Coach bags brought home from one of these shows.  Don’t ask me what happened to them but I do remember wearing one or two of them.  My older brother continued this journey when he began his retail career with Bloomingdales. I still have a pressed croc evening bag from a now defunct, but well respected manufacturer that  he gave me when I was 16. The bag is still perfect and totally in style after all these decades   Once I started working as a teenager I bought my own and still have one from that time. Again totally wearable and right on trend as it is a small bag. Is it an addiction or a collection? I prefer to think the latter


Oh my gosh.  I have an alligator purse that my father gave me when I was 16, many, many, many years ago. The alligator part is in perfect condition but the hardware has corroded.  I cannot part with it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> From the four bags that came back from consignment I have only two left now. These two are listed but I doubt they will go. They are both a few hundred so not going to let them go for pennies on the dollar. I may attempt to use the black one. The blue one is new with tags so I am going to keep that one as is. These are the last bags I am on the fence with. The others are at the consignment shop. In my closet besides these two are only bags I love. It has taken me a long time to feel this way with both my premiere bags and my contemporary bags. *Are all the bags in your closet ones you love*, even the knock about ones?


Hmmmm... not quite. I'm on the fence about my Marc Jacobe Little Stam, because the large kisslock clasp is difficult for me to open. But I paid some $$$ for it (though I did buy it pre-loved, so I got it at about half price) and I know I'd get pennies for it now, so I really hate to sell it. Plus, the leather and the color are wonderful.

So I keep it, hoping the clasp will magically become easier to use!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Good job!
> I have one purse I'm on the fence about and I have it listed. If it sells - great. If not - I still like it enough to keep it and carry it. I love the color, it's so well made, and it has beautiful leather - it's just that the shoulder drop is a little shorter than I'd like.
> Usually when I decide I'm done with a purse, I'm done. I might list it if I think it might sell, but most times I just donate them. I want them out of the house and gone.
> In other news - I've used the tote I made from H scarves twice now - it's pretty nice! I put a shaper/organizer in it to give it some structure but it's been great so far!


I'm so glad the "scarf tote" worked out for you! May we see a photo of the final product?

ETA: Oh, I just saw your post where you linked back to the photo. I'll look for it!


----------



## ElainePG

gracekelly said:


> I love the phrase “bag journey.” Truth be told my own father was my first enabler. The family business was in an associated area of leather manufacturing. He used to give handbags as holiday gifts and picked up handbag samples at leather goods shows for my mother and me. Mom and I had the original Bonnie Cashin for Coach bags brought home from one of these shows.  Don’t ask me what happened to them but I do remember wearing one or two of them.  My older brother continued this journey when he began his retail career with Bloomingdales. I still have a pressed croc evening bag from a now defunct, but well respected manufacturer that  he gave me when I was 16. The bag is still perfect and totally in style after all these decades   Once I started working as a teenager I bought my own and still have one from that time. Again totally wearable and right on trend as it is a small bag. Is it an addiction or a collection? I prefer to think the latter


Oh, it's DEFINITELY not an addiction. It's a collection, for sure! 

And the pressed croc evening bag sounds fabulous. Isn't it nice that you still have it, and wear it!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Hmmmm... not quite. I'm on the fence about my Marc Jacobe Little Stam, because the large kisslock clasp is difficult for me to open. But I paid some $$$ for it (though I did buy it pre-loved, so I got it at about half price) and I know I'd get pennies for it now, so I really hate to sell it. Plus, the leather and the color are wonderful.
> 
> So I keep it, hoping the clasp will magically become easier to use!
> View attachment 4366485


Maybe you could take it to a leather worker to see if they can do something to make the clasp easier. Maybe just a slight bending of the wire might make the difference.


----------



## gracekelly

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh.  I have an alligator purse that my father gave me when I was 16, many, many, many years ago. The alligator part is in perfect condition but the hardware has corroded.  I cannot part with it.


It is possible to have the hardware re-plated or changed.  I had this done many years ago with a vintage alligator bag.  I bought it on eBay from a respected seller, but after a couple of months it became apparent that the gussets were coming undone!  I knew that there was a shop not too far away that sold skin bags and also refurbished them so I took it in.  I didn't even realize how bad the hardware was until the owner mentioned it to me.  At that point, I figured that I might as well just do the whole thing since he said he was going to take the bag apart anyway.  It took months to get it back and several reminder phone calls.  He did do a super job and made it better than new.

If the bag has sentimental value to you, then it is worth thinking about.  I think Leather Surgeons and companies like that can do it too.


----------



## southernbelle43

gracekelly said:


> It is possible to have the hardware re-plated or changed.  I had this done many years ago with a vintage alligator bag.  I bought it on eBay from a respected seller, but after a couple of months it became apparent that the gussets were coming undone!  I knew that there was a shop not too far away that sold skin bags and also refurbished them so I took it in.  I didn't even realize how bad the hardware was until the owner mentioned it to me.  At that point, I figured that I might as well just do the whole thing since he said he was going to take the bag apart anyway.  It took months to get it back and several reminder phone calls.  He did do a super job and made it better than new.
> 
> If the bag has sentimental value to you, then it is worth thinking about.  I think Leather Surgeons and companies like that can do it too.


Thanks.  I will check into this!


----------



## YellowBuggie

whateve said:


> Wow, I have way too many in the purple and pink category!
> 1. Balenciaga velo bleu lavande, just got this in January, kind of by mistake. I bid on two purple bags around the same time and won both!
> 2. Henri Bendel #7 tote (2013). When I bought this, I thought it was red. That's what it looked like in the store's lighting. I love the leather but not the style.
> 3. BV cervo loop anemone. This is the other purple bag I bid on in January. I love both of them.
> 4. BV mini braided zip hobo in Tornado. This was my first BV. It made me fall in love with cervo leather. I don't know how much I'll carry it now that I have the loop.
> 5. Coach Hailey in cornflower (2010). I bought this in 2012 for the color. I'm not crazy about the style. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> 6. Coach quilted signature hobo (2004). This was a really cheap ebay purchase. I carry it once or twice a year just to annoy my husband!
> 7. Longchamp Besace drawstring. I bought this in NY in 2014 when DH and I took a cross-country trip.
> 8. Coach Parker shoulder bag (2009). It's the perfect pink.
> 9. Coach Colorblock New Willis (2012). Every time I think I want to get rid of it, I carry it and like it, but I don't reach for it often. If I sold it, I wouldn't get much.
> Even with all of these, I really want a bag that is a true fuchsia color. I had one that was the perfect color but sold it because the condition wasn't perfect.



I love your Coach bag! Definitely don't sell! It's adorable!


----------



## YellowBuggie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My purples and pinks! I love rainbow, but if I had to pick a favorite shade, it would certainly be this one!! I have to make a very conscious effort not to buy all my bags in pink/purple.
> 
> Balenciaga 09 Raisin Day. I grew up in the era of Bal bags being the coolest bag ever. I remember when my mom got her very first Bal, and she was so excited and so the brand has a lot of happy memories for me. I wanted one so badly so even though this bag isn't an it-bag anymore, so when I got a promotion I treated myself!
> View attachment 4360393
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Ricky mini bucket. The RL Ricky is another one of my dream bags, and I love every Ricky bag in their collections. I think I'd be happy to have just Rickys if I had to pick only one style!
> View attachment 4360394
> 
> 
> So teeny tiny micro, but I've really been liking the dome satchel. Waiting to find another dome shaped bag that is bigger than this to add to my collection!
> View attachment 4360395
> 
> 
> Beloved Longchamp mini cuir:
> View attachment 4360397
> 
> 
> I still LOVE and use the mini pink Henri Bendel, but the other two nylons I'm finding hard to let go of! For sentimental reasons and practical. The purple Bendel nylon is what I used when I trekked all over Europe so it's seen the world with me, and I keep it for a fantasy life of "just in case" I go backpacking somewhere again which seems kind of silly. The Longchamp is too small for days when I actually need a big tote, but on days when I want to use a middle-sized bag like that, I prefer hand carry or crossbody to shoulder because of my back. It was a graduation gift from my aunt, so I can't imagine letting it go. Do you think it would be tacky to get rid of it and buy a short handled Longchamp instead? We're very close so I might ask her and I don't think she would be offended.
> View attachment 4360400
> 
> 
> My last is really special, it's a vintage beaded bag from my boyfriend's mother! She uses the same black Kate Spade tote everywhere she goes and has for years haha, so she gave it to me. I'm always looking for an excuse to use this beauty!
> View attachment 4360409



I love them all!! The purple on that Bal bag is stunning and the vintage bead bag is beautiful as all get out!


----------



## YellowBuggie

vink said:


> My first luxury bag is a Marc Jacobs Stella. I know I told my story on this thread for too many times. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I’ll never get sick of telling it so please bear with me. [emoji28]
> 
> I first saw that bag in a Lucky magazine in the spread about wearing the same piece for work and for play. The color that got featured was a Faded brick. I dreamt about it for months. Every night before I went to bed, I’ll open that page and looked at it then closed the magazine and put it under my pillow because at 890.-, it’s too expensive for a student like me. I think the issue came out in October or September. I finally saved up enough in January and had a hard time deciding whether or not I should jump. I called my mom! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Asking what I should do. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I didn’t really tell her exactly how much it cost. Maybe 300.- for I fear she’ll judge me on my spending. [emoji28] Not a moment I proud of, but at least, I’d saved up for it. [emoji28] She told me if it got me that bad, I should just buy it. I didn’t know where to get it so I called MJ boutique in NYC. A male SA picked it up and told me the faded brick was sold out and they only have black available. I’m not big on black so I hesitated. Took me 2 more days to call them back saying I’d take it. I was about to leave to see my friend in CT that weekend and I told them if they could hold my shipment for next week or just ship it to CT. I was so surprised when I’m back the next day before leaving to CT that I found the package on my doorsteps. They overnighted it to me! Quite a risky move, I’d say coz I shared a house with a group of frat boys back then and the box was so big it blocked half of the doorway. [emoji28] Who knows what may happen to it during the weekend? Anyway, I opened the bag. The smell was so strong and intoxicating. The leather is so thick and hardware beyond substantial. The quality is simply the best. I simply laughed and hugged it with joy. [emoji4] I didn’t carry it to school for fear of attracting too much attention, but every night, instead of looking at the magazine, I have this bag to fondle instead. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Although, black isn’t my favorite color for any clothing or accessories articles, but this bag always holds a special place in my heart. I don’t use it often anymore, but still use it time to time and it still look almost new. Simply one of my favorites and make MJ a special place in my heart.



I love this story! The way you describe how it made you feel and how you still feel when you see the bag reminds me of me. I'm also glad to hear I'm not the only idiot who has cuddled their beloved new bags a little bit at night lolol


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> From the four bags that came back from consignment I have only two left now. These two are listed but I doubt they will go. They are both a few hundred so not going to let them go for pennies on the dollar. I may attempt to use the black one. The blue one is new with tags so I am going to keep that one as is. These are the last bags I am on the fence with. The others are at the consignment shop. In my closet besides these two are only bags I love. It has taken me a long time to feel this way with both my premiere bags and my contemporary bags. Are all the bags in your closet ones you love, even the knock about ones?


Congratulations!!!!  This is a huge achievement. 

I absolutely love all my bags (now only 22 total. GASP!) which was also a long time and a lot of effort in coming for me as well. I just pulled the last iffy bags from my collection (four bags left for sale) which *by* *far* was the hardest cut I’ve ever done.  That being said, I’m happy for them to be on their way out of my closet. They will be tough sales but, better some money out of them vs. dust on them.

My contentment with my bags is true and deep. But, as I’ve shared, I like variety and change. So, me loving all my bags today doesn’t mean I wouldn’t sell 1 or 2 in the next year and acquire 2 or 3 more.

To that end, Mr. S and I are in Las Vegas and went shopping today. I’m 90% definite that I want the medium convertible crossbody Gucci Dionysus in navy. I just need to ponder it a little bit more.  I also decided against an LE Lady Dior I’d been seriously eyeballing. Most of my time was spent looking at jewelry though as that is what I’m focused on for 2019. 

I went into Chanel and continue to be disappointed. The leathers (and construction) just were not impressive. The quality of bags in Dior, Gucci, LV, BV, amongst others is just superior. I looked at a Coco Handle that I’ve been considering and took a hard pass as they all already looked a little tired. I’m just not seeing the price / value for new Chanel anymore. I’m not saying never.  But, I am pretty much saying they’re no longer in my first look consideration set anymore which is a huge OMG! for me. 


ksuromax said:


> Happy Women's Day!!
> Flowers from my boys


Beautiful!!! They are so thoughtful!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)

We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!

I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


Sounds wonderful! Glad you had a magical time and your pretty WOC was there to enjoy it with you  congratulations!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


Fabulous!!! enjoy every minute of this special moment!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Congratulations!!!!  This is a huge achievement.
> 
> I absolutely love all my bags (now only 22 total. GASP!) which was also a long time and a lot of effort in coming for me as well. I just pulled the last iffy bags from my collection (four bags left for sale) which *by* *far* was the hardest cut I’ve ever done.  That being said, I’m happy for them to be on their way out of my closet. They will be tough sales but, better some money out of them vs. dust on them.
> 
> My contentment with my bags is true and deep. But, as I’ve shared, I like variety and change. So, me loving all my bags today doesn’t mean I wouldn’t sell 1 or 2 in the next year and acquire 2 or 3 more.
> 
> To that end, Mr. S and I are in Las Vegas and went shopping today. I’m 90% definite that I want the medium convertible crossbody Gucci Dionysus in navy. I just need to ponder it a little bit more.  I also decided against an LE Lady Dior I’d been seriously eyeballing. Most of my time was spent looking at jewelry though as that is what I’m focused on for 2019.
> 
> I went into Chanel and continue to be disappointed. The leathers (and construction) just were not impressive. The quality of bags in Dior, Gucci, LV, BV, amongst others is just superior. I looked at a Coco Handle that I’ve been considering and took a hard pass as they all already looked a little tired. I’m just not seeing the price / value for new Chanel anymore. I’m not saying never.  But, I am pretty much saying they’re no longer in my first look consideration set anymore which is a huge OMG! for me.
> Beautiful!!! They are so thoughtful!!!!!


I agree ! As bags wear or styles change or needs change so will my collection of bags. Now at least I can open my closet and know there is not anything in there as far as bags are concerned that I don't love. Now I am working on the clothes from the foundation garments out. I have thrown out so much stuff that did not fit quite right and donated a ton . So much more to go through.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


How wonderful ! Congrats!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.

I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.

Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear. 
2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option. 
3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this. 
4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it. 

Bags I’m not sure about
1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not. 

In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.

I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues. 

Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.

Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.

Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no. 

And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise. 

Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time. 

So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.
> 
> I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.
> 
> Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
> 1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear.
> 2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option.
> 3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this.
> 4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
> 5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it.
> 
> Bags I’m not sure about
> 1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
> 2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not.
> 
> In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.
> 
> I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues.
> 
> Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no.
> 
> And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise.
> 
> Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time.
> 
> So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!


It looks like a great size. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


Congratulations to you and Mr. Sparkle!! It all sounds so lovely and romantic!!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.
> 
> I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.
> 
> Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
> 1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear.
> 2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option.
> 3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this.
> 4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
> 5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it.
> 
> Bags I’m not sure about
> 1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
> 2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not.
> 
> In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.
> 
> I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues.
> 
> Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no.
> 
> And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise.
> 
> Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time.
> 
> So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!


Love the careful and analytic way you're thinking of this!! I love the way YSL bags look. Can't wait to see your new bags!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My best friend and I had a lovely day at the spa recently. While we were chatting, she told me she can't imagine buying more bags because she already has more than she can use, and she hates the hassle of having to switch all her stuff and sometimes she forgets stuff in the old bag that she needs in her current one.

It's so funny to hear the perspective of a non-bag-lover!  She has a quarter of the number of bags I have, and I still try to switch my bags daily LOL. Yet I can justify and juggle my bag collection! If only I had her powers of logic and self-control over bags


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


Congratulations! Your vow ceremony sound spectacular! How many years have you been married?


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.
> 
> I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.
> 
> Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
> 1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear.
> 2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option.
> 3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this.
> 4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
> 5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it.
> 
> Bags I’m not sure about
> 1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
> 2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not.
> 
> In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.
> 
> I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues.
> 
> Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no.
> 
> And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise.
> 
> Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time.
> 
> So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!


I hope you like the ysl! It is very pretty and looks to meet your checklist. 
My black throw around large bag is a Pravda that has shoulder straps and long cross body strap. A bag I will never sell since it is so handy! It is actually stored away in my closet so this post is going to get me to pull it out to use this week!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My best friend and I had a lovely day at the spa recently. While we were chatting, she told me she can't imagine buying more bags because she already has more than she can use, and she hates the hassle of having to switch all her stuff and sometimes she forgets stuff in the old bag that she needs in her current one.
> 
> It's so funny to hear the perspective of a non-bag-lover!  She has a quarter of the number of bags I have, and I still try to switch my bags daily LOL. Yet I can justify and juggle my bag collection! If only I had her powers of logic and self-control over bags


How do you change bags easily? I struggle with this so I use the same bag for work each day (need laptop, mouse, power cord, building pass) and use different bags on weekends.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi all!  I’ve been super busy but, trying to read posts when I can.
> 
> I was at the local Dillard’s and they were having a shoe sale. I saw these Karl Lagerfeld boots and decided to buy them. They aren’t my usual style but are super comfy and will look cute at casual sorority functions as one of our symbols is the pearl. Plus I was able to buy a bit more of Karl’s offerings in honor of his passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363820



Very pretty boots. I regret a bit not getting anything from his collar with my local brand. But I’m not really a cat person so...


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Here it is.



Such a cute bag!


----------



## vink

Roie55 said:


> A yellow bag that i love the colour of. A mini (baby) 'jeune' paddington
> View attachment 4364392



Such a cutie.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It’s a pink kind of day


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746



Everything sounds lovely!! Have a great time!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


Congratulations on renewing your vows. It sounds like your evening was magical! I hope you have a great time in Las Vegas!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.
> 
> I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.
> 
> Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
> 1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear.
> 2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option.
> 3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this.
> 4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
> 5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it.
> 
> Bags I’m not sure about
> 1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
> 2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not.
> 
> In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.
> 
> I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues.
> 
> Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no.
> 
> And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise.
> 
> Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time.
> 
> So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!


Fantastic analysis! I like that you wore Gucci/are going to wear your Mulberry to see how they make you feel before you decide their fate. Congratulations and can’t wait to see your new YSL. I’m of the vintage where it will always be YSL to me not Saint Laurent Paris!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746



Awwww! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much for sharing in my deliberations and anticipation  I will share pictures when it arrives. 

I have to say that I really like YSL / SL as a brand. I find it conservative with a slight edge, and always feminine. Some of my favourite heels are from YSL, and as you all know, I couldn’t find a party clutch / WOC for ages and I didn’t settle because I really wanted the pale gold one from YSL.

Plus, anything from the brand always makes me think of the Jardin Majorelle in Marrakech 



dcooney4 said:


> It looks like a great size. Can't wait to see it.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love the careful and analytic way you're thinking of this!! I love the way YSL bags look. Can't wait to see your new bags!





lynne_ross said:


> I hope you like the ysl! It is very pretty and looks to meet your checklist.





More bags said:


> Fantastic analysis! I like that you wore Gucci/are going to wear your Mulberry to see how they make you feel before you decide their fate. Congratulations and can’t wait to see your new YSL. I’m of the vintage where it will always be YSL to me not Saint Laurent Paris!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you all very much for sharing in my deliberations and anticipation  I will share pictures when it arrives.
> 
> I have to say that I really like YSL / SL as a brand. I find it conservative with a slight edge, and always feminine. Some of my favourite heels are from YSL, and as you all know, I couldn’t find a party clutch / WOC for ages and I didn’t settle because I really wanted the pale gold one from YSL.
> 
> Plus, anything from the brand always makes me think of the Jardin Majorelle in Marrakech


I love ysl too. My favourite boots are from there, I have had them re-soled and they are my go to boots!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lynne_ross said:


> How do you change bags easily? I struggle with this so I use the same bag for work each day (need laptop, mouse, power cord, building pass) and use different bags on weekends.


Pardon me for re-posting this picture! But because I use SLGs/pouches for everything, changing bags is a simple matter of moving these 6-7 items from one bag into the next! 

I also usually use a rolling work bag during the week, so the only daily change is a mini crossbody. So while the big things sit in the rolling work bag during the week, I only have to move my wallet, key pouch, charger, and chapstick between crossbodies 


Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s a pink kind of day


That's beautiful!! What bag is that again?


----------



## gracekelly

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


How wonderful!  I am so happy to read stories like this. Congrats!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pardon me for re-posting this picture! But because I use SLGs/pouches for everything, changing bags is a simple matter of moving these 6-7 items from one bag into the next!
> 
> I also usually use a rolling work bag during the week, so the only daily change is a mini crossbody. So while the big things sit in the rolling work bag during the week, I only have to move my wallet, key pouch, charger, and chapstick between crossbodies
> 
> That's beautiful!! What bag is that again?


Ah - smart way to do it!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Maybe you could take it to a leather worker to see if they can do something to make the clasp easier. Maybe just a slight bending of the wire might make the difference.


Interesting idea!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


This sounds beautifully romantic, @Sparkletastic !


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s a pink kind of day


Wow! My screen just lit up! What designer is this? I just love the closure.


----------



## vink

papertiger said:


> It folds up easily and has its own silk Flora pouch, so very portable. Only time will tell how it proves most useful but it's for those days it looks warmer than it is indoors ad outdoors. It's so pretty. They had brighter coloured ones (pink or orange) too that are really for rain but they weren't silk but this one's a whole other level.



I’m vary. The head maybe dry, but the shirt will still get wet. [emoji848] For a fun clothing accessories, maybe. But I still doubt about the real usage. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Very wise.  I was thinking this morning when I changed bags that every single time I do, the bag I use for that day is my "favorite" one. I am pitiful.



No, you’re not. I think every piece that you own should make you feel like it’s your favorite. Otherwise, it’s kinda sad and somehow wasteful?


----------



## vink

whateve said:


> I have several I keep in my collection because I know they wouldn't sell easily or for much. I'd rather carry them once a year than get $25 for them.



Um... I don’t see it like that. For me, if the love has gone and doesn’t come back after carrying it, it has to go. I get room to breath and space for my new shiny things. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Or my existing ones can lay more comfortable. I’ll even give them away. If I get $25, that’s a plus coz I know I won’t carry them anyway. I have other bags I’ll carry. I can treat myself to an ice cream therapy with that money. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

But... if I think I’ll definitely carry it some time in the future even in the event that I’ll get lucky enough to get invited to the palace and join the royal family for dinner, I’ll definitely keep them. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> I've done that with clothes, shoes, and... yes... handbags! Never regretted it.
> 
> Where I live now, there's a charity that does a handbag auction once a year. Women donate their gently used, good-quality bags, and everyone comes and bids on them. It raises $$$ for domestic violence survivors. A great cause, a great way to do a closet clear-out, and sometimes you leave with a real treasure!



I’ve donated to shelter, too. Auction is a good idea. [emoji848] Now, I wish we have something here.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> From the four bags that came back from consignment I have only two left now. These two are listed but I doubt they will go. They are both a few hundred so not going to let them go for pennies on the dollar. I may attempt to use the black one. The blue one is new with tags so I am going to keep that one as is. These are the last bags I am on the fence with. The others are at the consignment shop. In my closet besides these two are only bags I love. It has taken me a long time to feel this way with both my premiere bags and my contemporary bags. Are all the bags in your closet ones you love, even the knock about ones?



I can say that I love everything in my closet, although some may receive a little bit more love than the other or some maybe more useful than else. But I love everyone of them. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Why thank you. I started on this bag journey about two years ago and it has taken me this long to get it organized and to discover what works for me. And lessons learned.. be sure I am in love with the bag and not just the leather,  avoid buying a bag that is not my style just because people on this forum are raving about it, lol, and appreciate what is in my closet every single day.



You’re spot on on the raving part. That’s so dangerous. I admit I do get carried away sometimes. Many times even. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Not so funny, although I’m smiling as I’m typing this. It’s too easy for me to get distracted and stray from my own familiar lane although I know what i like and what I’ll actually use. [emoji4] It’s fun for my closet to have variety, but totally bad for my wallet. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

YellowBuggie said:


> I love this story! The way you describe how it made you feel and how you still feel when you see the bag reminds me of me. I'm also glad to hear I'm not the only idiot who has cuddled their beloved new bags a little bit at night lolol



Thank you. [emoji4] And no, you’re not the only one. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Love makes us do crazy things. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746



I wish I could see your photo. The bag is lovely and what you said in my head is just so romantic. I want to see your dress! Just to make my imagination more realistic! But it’s all so pretty anyway. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.
> 
> I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.
> 
> Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
> 1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear.
> 2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option.
> 3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this.
> 4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
> 5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it.
> 
> Bags I’m not sure about
> 1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
> 2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not.
> 
> In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.
> 
> I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues.
> 
> Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no.
> 
> And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise.
> 
> Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time.
> 
> So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!



Your post got me to look into the mix quilt. I think it’s a really cool looking bag. Like a biker jacket vibe. I hope it’ll work well into your collection.


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My best friend and I had a lovely day at the spa recently. While we were chatting, she told me she can't imagine buying more bags because she already has more than she can use, and she hates the hassle of having to switch all her stuff and sometimes she forgets stuff in the old bag that she needs in her current one.
> 
> It's so funny to hear the perspective of a non-bag-lover!  She has a quarter of the number of bags I have, and I still try to switch my bags daily LOL. Yet I can justify and juggle my bag collection! If only I had her powers of logic and self-control over bags [emoji3]



People are just different. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My mom has Huge shoe closet, while I have half the space she has and I share it with DH and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can’t imagine having that many shoes. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I once asked her how she wear or rotate her shoes. She said she has this pair for “walking in the neighborhood “, ones for her trips abroad, ones for domestic ones, another for the market, another to go shop alone, ones for shopping with her girlfriends, ones for when she has to attend formal functions, etc. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I just wear my one pair everywhere. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> You’re spot on on the raving part. That’s so dangerous. I admit I do get carried away sometimes. Many times even. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Not so funny, although I’m smiling as I’m typing this. It’s too easy for me to get distracted and stray from my own familiar lane although I know what i like and what I’ll actually use. [emoji4] It’s fun for my closet to have variety, but totally bad for my wallet. [emoji28]


It really is a struggle not to get caught up in everyone’s excitement.  I made a couple of  bag mistakes before I figured it out.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I wish I could see your photo. The bag is lovely and what you said in my head is just so romantic. I want to see your dress! Just to make my imagination more realistic! But it’s all so pretty anyway. [emoji4]


What a lovely event.  It does sound magical.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> People are just different. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My mom has Huge shoe closet, while I have half the space she has and I share it with DH and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can’t imagine having that many shoes. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I once asked her how she wear or rotate her shoes. She said she has this pair for “walking in the neighborhood “, ones for her trips abroad, ones for domestic ones, another for the market, another to go shop alone, ones for shopping with her girlfriends, ones for when she has to attend formal functions, etc. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I just wear my one pair everywhere. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sounds like me explaining why I have so many bags, lol.  I like your mother!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> I love ysl too. My favourite boots are from there, I have had them re-soled and they are my go to boots!



 It sounds like you have a great wardrobe 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pardon me for re-posting this picture! But because I use SLGs/pouches for everything, changing bags is a simple matter of moving these 6-7 items from one bag into the next!
> 
> I also usually use a rolling work bag during the week, so the only daily change is a mini crossbody. So while the big things sit in the rolling work bag during the week, I only have to move my wallet, key pouch, charger, and chapstick between crossbodies
> 
> That's beautiful!! What bag is that again?



Love all your colourful and quirky SLGs! @lynne_ross I do the same - everything in SLGs, to make it easy to switch bags. 

Thank you! It’s a Ralph Lauren bag. 



ElainePG said:


> Wow! My screen just lit up! What designer is this? I just love the closure.



Thank you!  It’s Ralph Lauren. 



vink said:


> Your post got me to look into the mix quilt. I think it’s a really cool looking bag. Like a biker jacket vibe. I hope it’ll work well into your collection.



I think it’s cool as well. Feminine with an edge. Can’t wait for it to arrive  thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s a pink kind of day



That's my kind of pink (I like the 'nudes' too of course)


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Congratulations!!!!  This is a huge achievement.
> 
> I absolutely love all my bags (now only 22 total. GASP!) which was also a long time and a lot of effort in coming for me as well. I just pulled the last iffy bags from my collection (four bags left for sale) which *by* *far* was the hardest cut I’ve ever done.  That being said, I’m happy for them to be on their way out of my closet. They will be tough sales but, better some money out of them vs. dust on them.
> 
> My contentment with my bags is true and deep. But, as I’ve shared, I like variety and change. So, me loving all my bags today doesn’t mean I wouldn’t sell 1 or 2 in the next year and acquire 2 or 3 more.
> 
> To that end, Mr. S and I are in Las Vegas and went shopping today. I’m 90% definite that I want the medium convertible crossbody Gucci Dionysus in navy. I just need to ponder it a little bit more.  I also decided against an LE Lady Dior I’d been seriously eyeballing. Most of my time was spent looking at jewelry though as that is what I’m focused on for 2019.
> 
> I went into Chanel and continue to be disappointed. The leathers (and construction) just were not impressive. The quality of bags in Dior, Gucci, LV, BV, amongst others is just superior. I looked at a Coco Handle that I’ve been considering and took a hard pass as they all already looked a little tired. I’m just not seeing the price / value for new Chanel anymore. I’m not saying never.  But, *I am pretty much saying they’re no longer in my first look consideration set anymore which is a huge OMG! for me.*
> Beautiful!!! They are so thoughtful!!!!!



I had that feeling last time in Chanel too. I love the ones I have already, but everything bar the Coco and Gabrielle (leaving aside the Reissues and CFs). I always dither with Chanel (and new Dior). After a while I can hardly remember what I'd wanted so obviously it was the right 'choice'. 

Have to disagree on the Coco, I absolutely and I actually love, love, love the the coco handle (especially the variations with the handles in lizard which obviously they won't do anymore). I don't think it looks dated but it's not one to go with worn with heels and hair etc for sure. I can also see how once that perception's there its difficult to shake. The reason I couldn't pull the trigger is that I have a ton of top-handle bags and couldn't justify, at the time the colours were so close to everything I had too. 

I was also 'this close' >.< to getting a Gabrielle... but then I remember thinking to myself would I rather have it than one I have already (a natural would have been my 1990s lambskin backpack)? Gotta make way for new for clearing old. The answer is no. I have nothing to 'swap' for it.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.
> 
> I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.
> 
> Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
> 1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear.
> 2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option.
> 3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this.
> 4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
> 5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it.
> 
> Bags I’m not sure about
> 1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
> 2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not.
> 
> In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.
> 
> I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues.
> 
> Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no.
> 
> And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise.
> 
> Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time.
> 
> So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!



Hope the YSL works out for you. 

You may have had the Abbey a long time. To most people it will just look like a hobo.


----------



## msd_bags

Spark, I think I saw your Chanel tote in one of the preloved bag stores in Osaka!! I’m on a trip right now and went around there.  But I didn’t ask to take a look, but it sure looks very nice!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> That's my kind of pink (I like the 'nudes' too of course)


Thank you

Agree with you. I LOVE my Coco Handle


----------



## lynne_ross

I put 2 pink bags for sale and for one I got a lower offer than I am willing to accept so holding out for a higher offer. I was tempted to accept it since I hate the energy selling sucks up but I am still completely on the fence about selling it in the first place. I wonder if selling pink in the winter is not a good strategy and if I should just hold off for spring...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> Hope the YSL works out for you.
> 
> You may have had the Abbey a long time. To most people it will just look like a hobo.


I agree. I know that I’ve had it for about 10 years, but actually it’s so comfortable to carry, such a good capacity, and it’s a black Gucci classic logo (“Guccisima”?) hobo. I feel like it still looks good when I carry it. Thank you for weighing in 

ETA: In fact, I just had a look on the Gucci website and very similar styles are available right now. How interesting.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> I put 2 pink bags for sale and for one I got a lower offer than I am willing to accept so holding out for a higher offer. I was tempted to accept it since I hate the energy selling sucks up but I am still completely on the fence about selling it in the first place. I wonder if selling pink in the winter is not a good strategy and if I should just hold off for spring...


I have no idea from practical experience, but there may be something in that. Colours like yellow and pink may be more attractive in summer.


----------



## Cupid92

I just ordered the Polene Number Four in yellow for spring. Anyone have this yellow bag? I usually gear towards black or red bags-or LV Mono. Hoping I'll like it. I also got two more Number sixes because no matter where i go someone stops me and asks where I got it. Its just so cute (albeit very small)


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I put 2 pink bags for sale and for one I got a lower offer than I am willing to accept so holding out for a higher offer. I was tempted to accept it since I hate the energy selling sucks up but I am still completely on the fence about selling it in the first place. I wonder if selling pink in the winter is not a good strategy and if I should just hold off for spring...


People are starting to spring shop now. They will go soon.


----------



## dcooney4

It is black week. 
Sawyer 3 pack
Dooney satchel 
Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
Coach Mercer 
m0851 satchel 
Kate Spade bucket 
Dooney Nylon 
Evening bag
Tori Burch Brody tote


----------



## dcooney4

The last few
Frye backpack 
Bally wallet on strap 
Mz Wallace small Metro pouch
My favorite Prada


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I agree. I know that I’ve had it for about 10 years, but actually it’s so comfortable to carry, such a good capacity, and it’s a black Gucci classic logo (“Guccisima”?) hobo. I feel like it still looks good when I carry it. Thank you for weighing in
> 
> ETA: In fact, I just had a look on the Gucci website and very similar styles are available right now. How interesting.


I like your bag .


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> It is black week.
> Sawyer 3 pack
> Dooney satchel
> Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
> Coach Mercer
> m0851 satchel
> Kate Spade bucket
> Dooney Nylon
> Evening bag
> Tori Burch Brody tote


Great variety - do you have a favourite?


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> The last few
> Frye backpack
> Bally wallet on strap
> Mz Wallace small Metro pouch
> My favorite Prada


I love the backpack. I really should consider one for the days I walk to work!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Great variety - do you have a favourite?


Probably my Prada and my Jerome Dreyfuss.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I am not a big believer in dressing black, so I only have one teeny little Brighton crossbody bag I got in black when I was a teenager. Super adorable, but it doesn't get much wear anymore! I didn't even pick it up to wear during my Extreme Team challenge


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am not a big believer in dressing black, so I only have one teeny little Brighton crossbody bag I got in black when I was a teenager. Super adorable, but it doesn't get much wear anymore! I didn't even pick it up to wear during my Extreme Team challenge


Cute bag. 
Do you mean you do not wear black? Black is my worst worn colour for clothes! Hence why I wear colourful bags.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Sounds like me explaining why I have so many bags, lol.  I like your mother!!



Thanks! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Spark, I think I saw your Chanel tote in one of the preloved bag stores in Osaka!! I’m on a trip right now and went around there.  But I didn’t ask to take a look, but it sure looks very nice!



Aw... eat the okonomiyaki and tagoyaki for me! And Ichiban ramen! I love them! And if you can, the fried stuff dipped in mysterious black sauce at any shop near the zoo! Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am not a big believer in dressing black, so I only have one teeny little Brighton crossbody bag I got in black when I was a teenager. Super adorable, but it doesn't get much wear anymore! I didn't even pick it up to wear during my Extreme Team challenge



Not sure if I get you right, but I don’t wear black, too. Except for funeral. (Grandma is a big believer that wearing all black will bring death and bad luck.) And I tend to avoid black bags and accessories in general. 

When I did the photo group by color though, I’m quite surprised I found all my black bags are the most well-chosen group. But maybe because I rarely wear black, I just become even more choosy about bags in black in general. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

Speaking of yellow bag, I was so itchy to wear my Juane City for the last week so I brought it out and wear it with a strap I order from MM. I promise I’ll take photo tomorrow. Nothing fancy though   [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am not a big believer in dressing black, so I only have one teeny little Brighton crossbody bag I got in black when I was a teenager. Super adorable, but it doesn't get much wear anymore! I didn't even pick it up to wear during my Extreme Team challenge


It’s cute and it doesn’t look tarnished. I used to have a few of their bags and the leather was beautiful but then suddenly the silver bits started turning so I sold them all.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I was also 'this close' >.< to getting a Gabrielle... but then I remember thinking to myself would I rather have it than one I have already (a natural would have been my 1990s lambskin backpack)? *Gotta make way for new for clearing old. *The answer is no. I have nothing to 'swap' for it.


I really like this way of thinking about curating a bag collection (or, really, any other type of wardrobe collection). I've been doing this, too, and it's a real eye-opener! My tendency is to keep buying black sweaters. And aside from the fact that... really... how many black sweaters does one woman need? There's also the fact that I'm not entirely sure black is my best color any more.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It’s cute and it doesn’t look tarnished. I used to have a few of their bags and the leather was beautiful but then suddenly the silver bits started turning so I sold them all.


I've had luck polishing the silver if it hasn't gotten too bad.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is black week.
> Sawyer 3 pack
> Dooney satchel
> Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
> Coach Mercer
> m0851 satchel
> Kate Spade bucket
> Dooney Nylon
> Evening bag
> Tori Burch Brody tote


Great black collection! The Jerome Dreyfus is cool with those brass studs in the corners. And the evening clutch is elegant! Love the rhinestone clasp!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am not a big believer in dressing black, so I only have one teeny little Brighton crossbody bag I got in black when I was a teenager. Super adorable, but it doesn't get much wear anymore! I didn't even pick it up to wear during my Extreme Team challenge


Very cute! And it is useful sometimes to carry a black bag.


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> Speaking of yellow bag, I was so itchy to wear my Juane City for the last week so I brought it out and wear it with a strap I order from MM. I promise I’ll take photo tomorrow. Nothing fancy though   [emoji4]


I didn't realize you had a Jaune City, @vink ... that means we are nearly twins, since my City is Curry, which is a bright yellow!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Great black collection! The Jerome Dreyfus is cool with those brass studs in the corners. And the evening clutch is elegant! Love the rhinestone clasp!


The clutch was a great find at tj maxx. It looks very nice in person but I only paid about $20.00 for it. Perfect for once a year use.


----------



## whateve

I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The clutch was a great find at tj maxx. It looks very nice in person but I only paid about $20.00 for it. Perfect for once a year use.


I agree... I don't like spending big bucks on things like that. When we have our metallics week, I'll post the vintage silver mesh evening bag I found on Etsy last month! I need it to wear in May to a gala, but I don't do fancy dress-up occasions more than once a year (if that!) so it made no sense to get something expensive.


----------



## dcooney4

The evening purse even has a chain strap that is delicate that ticks in to the purse.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.


The HB will turn out to be a real "collectible" down the road, now that they've closed! 
It's such a pretty bag.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.


I love them all. If you get tired of any of them feel free to send them to my house. Lol


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I really like this way of thinking about curating a bag collection (or, really, any other type of wardrobe collection). I've been doing this, too, and it's a real eye-opener! My tendency is to keep buying black sweaters. And aside from the fact that... really... how many black sweaters does one woman need? There's also the fact that I'm not entirely sure black is my best color any more.



Black is easy because along with any other colour there is nearly always a black version.  Perhaps try on some close darks like navy, marine, forrest, aubergine, charcoal etc . It could be a revelation. I know I look better in close relatives but I also have an obsession with black.


----------



## ElainePG

Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.

My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.



Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.




I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )



And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Black is easy because along with any other colour there is nearly always a black version.  *Perhaps try on some close darks* like navy, marine, forrest, aubergine, charcoal etc . It could be a revelation. I know I look better in close relatives but I also have an obsession with black.


Yes, you're exactly right. I'm finding that I don't look nearly as washed out when I wear navy, forest green, or certain shades of burgundy. I'm experimenting. Navy is a challenge, because all my nice pants are black. I know that YSL paired black and navy all the time, but I can't quite see a pair of black pants and a navy sweater. Unless there's then a black H scarf at the top to pull it all together... but then that kind of defeats the purpose!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> The last few
> Frye backpack
> Bally wallet on strap
> Mz Wallace small Metro pouch
> My favorite Prada



Love that Prada


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Yes, you're exactly right. I'm finding that I don't look nearly as washed out when I wear navy, forest green, or certain shades of burgundy. I'm experimenting. Navy is a challenge, because all my nice pants are black. I know that YSL paired black and navy all the time, but I can't quite see a pair of black pants and a navy sweater. Unless there's then a black H scarf at the top to pull it all together... but then that kind of defeats the purpose!



I like that YSL look but, honestly, I think black pants are like blue jeans, they go with everything.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> It is black week.
> Sawyer 3 pack
> Dooney satchel
> Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
> Coach Mercer
> m0851 satchel
> Kate Spade bucket
> Dooney Nylon
> Evening bag
> Tori Burch Brody tote



I like both your Coach and Michael Kors Mercer bags



dcooney4 said:


> The last few
> Frye backpack
> Bally wallet on strap
> Mz Wallace small Metro pouch
> My favorite Prada



Lovely Prada! 



dcooney4 said:


> I like your bag .



Thank you! 



whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.



That Brighton is a great bag! It’s so fun and quirky. 



ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057



Your Mulberry is lovely! Such a practical bag.



papertiger said:


> I like that YSL look but, honestly, I think black pants are like blue jeans, they go with everything.



I agree. Black goes with everything. Here’s an example of my Chanel shoes that combine navy and black and I think they’re so stylish  Mr Dawn surprised me with them many years ago and I love wearing them.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057


Beautiful. I love when bags have a spot for my phone - become a must have these days!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Yes, you're exactly right. I'm finding that I don't look nearly as washed out when I wear navy, forest green, or certain shades of burgundy. I'm experimenting. Navy is a challenge, because all my nice pants are black. I know that YSL paired black and navy all the time, but I can't quite see a pair of black pants and a navy sweater. Unless there's then a black H scarf at the top to pull it all together... but then that kind of defeats the purpose!


I love the look of blue and black - I do this colour combo a lot and one of my fav h shawls is this combo. It works best when you add in texture vs plan fabric.


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> I like both your Coach and Michael Kors Mercer bags
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Prada!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> That Brighton is a great bag! It’s so fun and quirky.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mulberry is lovely! Such a practical bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Black goes with everything. Here’s an example of my Chanel shoes that combine navy and black and I think they’re so stylish  Mr Dawn surprised me with them many years ago and I love wearing them.


Loooove these shoes! And per my previous post blue and black are one of my fav combos!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I like that YSL look but, honestly, I think black pants are like blue jeans, they go with everything.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

@Sparkletastic, browsing through Ferragamo I thought of you in elephe  https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/handbags/joanne-709386--24?fromFilter=true or if sake seems too fragile what about Karung  ad https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/handbags/joanne-711381--24?fromFilter=true Gorgeous greens


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> I agree. Black goes with everything. Here’s an example of my Chanel shoes that combine navy and black and I think they’re so stylish  Mr Dawn surprised me with them many years ago and I love wearing them.


I love those shoes! And they give me an idea. If I want to put a navy top with black pants, I might could add a pair of shoes that have navy and black together??  It's certainly worth considering.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yes, you're exactly right. I'm finding that I don't look nearly as washed out when I wear navy, forest green, or certain shades of burgundy. I'm experimenting. Navy is a challenge, because all my nice pants are black. I know that YSL paired black and navy all the time, but I can't quite see a pair of black pants and a navy sweater. Unless there's then a black H scarf at the top to pull it all together... but then that kind of defeats the purpose!


I need to work on colors more too. I have a ton of black too.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Love that Prada


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I like both your Coach and Michael Kors Mercer bags
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Prada!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> That Brighton is a great bag! It’s so fun and quirky.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mulberry is lovely! Such a practical bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Black goes with everything. Here’s an example of my Chanel shoes that combine navy and black and I think they’re so stylish  Mr Dawn surprised me with them many years ago and I love wearing them.


Such cute shoes! Thanks on the bag love. It’s funny of the two Mercer bags I wear the MK the most. I need to wear the Coach one.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057


I love these! I wish I could find a pillow bag at a thrift store!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love these! I wish I could find a pillow bag at a thrift store!


Me too!


----------



## muchstuff

It appears I have a lot more black bags than I thought...

Balenciaga: Hip, Day, Twiggy (pretty sure I'm selling), Shrug (selling), Bazar, Street, Flap? (don't know actual name).
BV: Campana, Zip Around Tote, Baseball Cervo Hobo
Chanel: On the Road Hobo
Arayla:  Harlow
Coach: Patent crossbody
Isse Miyake: Bao Bao


----------



## muchstuff




----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4368290
> View attachment 4368291
> View attachment 4368292
> View attachment 4368293


I have a soft spot for patent! That last one is so neat!


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> I have a soft spot for patent! That last one is so neat!


Super light-weight as well!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I love these! I wish I could find a pillow bag at a thrift store!


It was only the one time... though I keep going back to this particular thrift store, hoping!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> It appears I have a lot more black bags than I thought...
> 
> Balenciaga: Hip, Day, Twiggy (pretty sure I'm selling), Shrug (selling), Bazar, Street, Flap? (don't know actual name).
> BV: Campana, Zip Around Tote, Baseball Cervo Hobo
> Chanel: On the Road Hobo
> Arayla:  Harlow
> Coach: Patent crossbody
> Isse Miyake: Bao Bao
> View attachment 4368280
> View attachment 4368281
> View attachment 4368282
> View attachment 4368283
> View attachment 4368284
> View attachment 4368285
> View attachment 4368286
> View attachment 4368287
> View attachment 4368288
> View attachment 4368289





muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4368290
> View attachment 4368291
> View attachment 4368292
> View attachment 4368293


Great black bags - I love your Hip, Day and all 3 BVs!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> It is black week.
> Sawyer 3 pack
> Dooney satchel
> Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
> Coach Mercer
> m0851 satchel
> Kate Spade bucket
> Dooney Nylon
> Evening bag
> Tori Burch Brody tote





dcooney4 said:


> The last few
> Frye backpack
> Bally wallet on strap
> Mz Wallace small Metro pouch
> My favorite Prada


Fantastic black bags dc! I especially like your Frye backpack and your Prada! Great coverage on black!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.


Fantastic black bags whateve, those leathers! My faves are your BV and your bee charm!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057


Elaine, I like your clutch and I am in awe of your thrift store Pillow find! 
I hope you bought a lotto ticket, too!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> It was only the one time... though I keep going back to this particular thrift store, hoping!


I know the feeling! I found a Ferragamo for $2 at a local thrift. I keep going back but they haven't had anything good. I think they caught on because they've raised all the prices. The last time they had a Coach priced at $80!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Great black bags - I love your Hip, Day and all 3 BVs!


Thanks!


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057



Your Botkier is nice. We don’t have it here so I know very little about the brand and I think I only saw the Trigger which is a hobo(?) in here and it look really fussy to me. (I’m sorry if I offend anyone who like that bag. It’s just not for me. [emoji28]) Yours is nice like a fresh air to me. It’s good to know they have other style that look true to the brand identity with the hardware. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> Yes, you're exactly right. I'm finding that I don't look nearly as washed out when I wear navy, forest green, or certain shades of burgundy. I'm experimenting. Navy is a challenge, because all my nice pants are black. I know that YSL paired black and navy all the time, but I can't quite see a pair of black pants and a navy sweater. Unless there's then a black H scarf at the top to pull it all together... but then that kind of defeats the purpose!



Navy with black is very nice. [emoji4] I pair them together all the time when I go abroad in winter since my jeans are black and my coat or sweater tend to be navy. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> I love those shoes! And they give me an idea. If I want to put a navy top with black pants, I might could add a pair of shoes that have navy and black together??  It's certainly worth considering.



Or white for a stark contrast. [emoji4] White leather sneakers would be nice. [emoji4] Baby pink to sweeten the deal [emoji16] Deep Kelly green for a small splash of color. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> It is black week.
> Sawyer 3 pack
> Dooney satchel
> Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
> Coach Mercer
> m0851 satchel
> Kate Spade bucket
> Dooney Nylon
> Evening bag
> Tori Burch Brody tote


the TB tote looks like a perfect workhorse!!   great size, too!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> The last few
> Frye backpack
> Bally wallet on strap
> Mz Wallace small Metro pouch
> My favorite Prada


the Bally has very interesting finish, it looks like hammered metal, very cool!!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.


the NYC clutch is too cute for words!!! 
and my  goes to your Baseball!!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057


your Mulberry and BV are


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It appears I have a lot more black bags than I thought...
> 
> Balenciaga: Hip, Day, Twiggy (pretty sure I'm selling), Shrug (selling), Bazar, Street, Flap? (don't know actual name).
> BV: Campana, Zip Around Tote, Baseball Cervo Hobo
> Chanel: On the Road Hobo
> Arayla:  Harlow
> Coach: Patent crossbody
> Isse Miyake: Bao Bao
> View attachment 4368280
> View attachment 4368281
> View attachment 4368282
> View attachment 4368283
> View attachment 4368284
> View attachment 4368285
> View attachment 4368286
> View attachment 4368287
> View attachment 4368288
> View attachment 4368289


and here comes the woman with bags after my own heart... 
your Day is  
and so is Twiggy, too!


----------



## ksuromax

here are my Black Beauties  
BV Memory Knot
my 2 Cities in black
Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
Cervo Loop
Mulberry Medium Lily
both Cities in action
Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
Mulberry Alexa 
BV XL Pillow 
to be continued...


----------



## ksuromax

...continued
D&G wristlet (i usually take it to the hotel on our weekend getaway, i serves me as a big mu pouch and an evening bag)  
BV mu pouch, hardly use it, but i like the idea of having it 
Balenciaga Air hobo
Balenciaga Bazar
Balenciaga Backpack, my latest score (last IN for Feb)


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4368290
> View attachment 4368291
> View attachment 4368292
> View attachment 4368293


Gorgeous black bags!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> ...continued
> D&G wristlet (i usually take it to the hotel on our weekend getaway, i serves me as a big mu pouch and an evening bag)
> BV mu pouch, hardly use it, but i like the idea of having it
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> Balenciaga Bazar
> Balenciaga Backpack, my latest score (last IN for Feb)


I adore your black bags.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Fantastic black bags dc! I especially like your Frye backpack and your Prada! Great coverage on black!


Thank You!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> the Bally has very interesting finish, it looks like hammered metal, very cool!!


It really does look a bit like hammered leather. My favorite part is the bright red leather interior of the Bally. The Tori tote is big so I don't use it often but it is not to heavy so when I need to carry a lot it works beautifully.      I love your two city bags. They are just my cup of tea.


----------



## lynne_ross

ksuromax said:


> ...continued
> D&G wristlet (i usually take it to the hotel on our weekend getaway, i serves me as a big mu pouch and an evening bag)
> BV mu pouch, hardly use it, but i like the idea of having it
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> Balenciaga Bazar
> Balenciaga Backpack, my latest score (last IN for Feb)


Beautiful blacks. I have always wanted a black bv knot! Really like yours.


----------



## ksuromax

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful blacks. I have always wanted a black bv knot! Really like yours.


thank you very much, there is one exactly the same on ebay right now, do you want a link?


----------



## lynne_ross

ksuromax said:


> thank you very much, there is one exactly the same on ebay right now, do you want a link?


Aww thanks! I plan to look for one while travelling - which is when I typically buy my bags as a treasure from my trips since I am in no rush to add more bags.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and here comes the woman with bags after my own heart...
> your Day is
> and so is Twiggy, too!


Thanks my dear!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> here are my Black Beauties
> BV Memory Knot
> my 2 Cities in black
> Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
> Cervo Loop
> Mulberry Medium Lily
> both Cities in action
> Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
> Mulberry Alexa
> BV XL Pillow
> to be continued...


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous black bags!


Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It is black week.
> Sawyer 3 pack
> Dooney satchel
> Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
> Coach Mercer
> m0851 satchel
> Kate Spade bucket
> Dooney Nylon
> Evening bag
> Tori Burch Brody tote





dcooney4 said:


> The last few
> Frye backpack
> Bally wallet on strap
> Mz Wallace small Metro pouch
> My favorite Prada


mmmmmmm - I love these but my favorite is the Prada!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.


Gorgeous! I love black purses! 


ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057


oh gosh - I love the Mulberry Blenheim!
And your vintage clutch is adorable - the clasp is fantastic!


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> It appears I have a lot more black bags than I thought...
> Balenciaga: Hip, Day, Twiggy (pretty sure I'm selling), Shrug (selling), Bazar, Street, Flap? (don't know actual name).
> BV: Campana, Zip Around Tote, Baseball Cervo Hobo
> Chanel: On the Road Hobo
> Arayla:  Harlow
> Coach: Patent crossbody
> Isse Miyake: Bao Bao
> View attachment 4368280
> View attachment 4368281
> View attachment 4368282
> View attachment 4368283
> View attachment 4368284
> View attachment 4368285
> View attachment 4368286
> View attachment 4368287
> View attachment 4368288
> View attachment 4368289





muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4368290
> View attachment 4368291
> View attachment 4368292
> View attachment 4368293


Be-you-tee-full!
The Bao Bao is so fun!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> here are my Black Beauties
> BV Memory Knot
> my 2 Cities in black
> Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
> Cervo Loop
> Mulberry Medium Lily
> both Cities in action
> Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
> Mulberry Alexa
> BV XL Pillow
> to be continued...





ksuromax said:


> ...continued
> D&G wristlet (i usually take it to the hotel on our weekend getaway, i serves me as a big mu pouch and an evening bag)
> BV mu pouch, hardly use it, but i like the idea of having it
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> Balenciaga Bazar
> Balenciaga Backpack, my latest score (last IN for Feb)


GIRRLLL - you are killing me with these beauties! 
I love the BV Memory Knot - that's adorable.


----------



## ksuromax

lynne_ross said:


> Aww thanks! I plan to look for one while travelling - which is when I typically buy my bags as a treasure from my trips since I am in no rush to add more bags.


my Knot is special and not available in stores now. 
Current knots are slightly bigger (to fit larger phones) and have a chain


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> GIRRLLL - you are killing me with these beauties!
> I love the BV Memory Knot - that's adorable.


thank you! 
this Knot is one special breed, i fell in love from the first sight, literally, head over heels!! i saw this in yellow (Sunset) in the display during a BV event in Dubai (see the link in my signature) where an artisan was showing how to weave and make a BV bag 
and i swore to myself to get one some day! and it happened rather sooner than later, luckily 
it's called Memory, there's a thin foil inside the leather and eventually in gets the shape of Owner's grip (thanks to the foil)


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Be-you-tee-full!
> The Bao Bao is so fun!



It is isn’t it? A total departure from my usual style!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> here are my Black Beauties
> BV Memory Knot
> my 2 Cities in black
> Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
> Cervo Loop
> Mulberry Medium Lily
> both Cities in action
> Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
> Mulberry Alexa
> BV XL Pillow
> to be continued...





ksuromax said:


> ...continued
> D&G wristlet (i usually take it to the hotel on our weekend getaway, i serves me as a big mu pouch and an evening bag)
> BV mu pouch, hardly use it, but i like the idea of having it
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> Balenciaga Bazar
> Balenciaga Backpack, my latest score (last IN for Feb)


ksuromax, you blow me away with your parade of black beauties! Absolutely stunning collection of black bags. I love your Memory Knot.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> ksuromax, you blow me away with your parade of black beauties! Absolutely stunning collection of black bags. I love your Memory Knot.


thank you!


----------



## More bags

My black bags,
*2017*

Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
Celine Black Medium Classic Box
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag



*2018*

Sold LV Neo Cabby
Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
Sold Tory Burch Dena
Bought Gucci Soho Disco



*2019*

Sold Celine Classic Box
Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I had that feeling last time in Chanel too. I love the ones I have already, but everything bar the Coco and Gabrielle (leaving aside the Reissues and CFs). I always dither with Chanel (and new Dior). After a while I can hardly remember what I'd wanted so obviously it was the right 'choice'.
> 
> Have to disagree on the Coco, I absolutely and I actually love, love, love the the coco handle (especially the variations with the handles in lizard which obviously they won't do anymore). I don't think it looks dated but it's not one to go with worn with heels and hair etc for sure. I can also see how once that perception's there its difficult to shake. The reason I couldn't pull the trigger is that I have a ton of top-handle bags and couldn't justify, at the time the colours were so close to everything I had too.
> 
> I was also 'this close' >.< to getting a Gabrielle... but then I remember thinking to myself would I rather have it than one I have already (a natural would have been my 1990s lambskin backpack)? Gotta make way for new for clearing old. The answer is no. I have nothing to 'swap' for it.


You didn’t understand my post. I said I’d been considering the Coco because I liked the style. I wouldn’t consider a bag if I didn’t like the style. Lol!

What I didn’t like upon looking at it more seriously was the quality. It looked tired - in that it didn’t look fresh and crisp and the leather wasn’t what I’d expect for the price point.  The two I looked at in boutique literally looked like they already needed structural reinforcing which shocked me. Chanel hasn’t held to superior quality on that one style. So, I’m no more likely to buy it than the other styles I like - like the Boy. The price has exceeded the value proposition for me.

Just like with my new to me Chanel tote. I adore it. But, it’s not worth it’s $5k original retail. Even in like new condition with all the “extras”, the quality is much more in line with the $2500-ish I paid for it. (Can’t remember the exact amount right now)

I may buy a Chanel bag in future but, they don’t “deserve” retail from me while some other bags will better earn their full retail price. Even though we all know the retail for any designer bag is as much branding / hype as it is quality and materials.  And, I’m ok with that too - as long as _relatively_ speaking it’s worth it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081


Beautiful - I especially like the Chanel classic box - very very pretty!
(Not tempted. Nope. Nope. Nope. )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> Loooove these shoes! And per my previous post blue and black are one of my fav combos!



Thank you very much! 



ElainePG said:


> I love those shoes! And they give me an idea. If I want to put a navy top with black pants, I might could add a pair of shoes that have navy and black together??  It's certainly worth considering.



Yes, that definitely works. And then a navy/black scarf combination would finish the look beautifully. 



More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081



Wonderful black collection. Love your Soho Disco!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081


Great black bags! I looooove that patent chanel. Like seeing the progression and even the bags look happier together in the last pic haha


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful - I especially like the Chanel classic box - very very pretty!
> (Not tempted. Nope. Nope. Nope. )


Thank you Cookie! The Céline Classic Box is a beautiful bag. Unfortunately, I let it go because it had limited capacity for its size, it had internal dividers and it overlapped in function with other bags I used more frequently. I still loved it. I occasionally look online at the Classic Box checking the current season’s colours. I don’t regret letting it go, however, I will admit to you to thinking about it every once in awhile.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Wonderful black collection. Love your Soho Disco!


Thanks Miss_Dawn! The Soho Disco is one of my most frequently worn bags. It is lightweight, practical and spacious for a small bag. I hope you are enjoying your Soho Disco, too!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081


yes, i definitely like your collection now, refined and well curated, well done!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Great black bags! I looooove that patent chanel. Like seeing the progression and even the bags look happier together in the last pic haha


Thank you for your kind words. The patent Chanel is a seasonal bag that is slightly larger than a rectangular mini. It also has 4 grommets making it versatile with multiple ways to carry it vs the newer style minis that have 2 grommets. I constantly talk myself out of looking at minis. To borrow from @Cookiefiend not tempted.nope.nope.nope. 
ETA Re: your comment about the bags looking happier in the last pic, I never thought about that - maybe they are closer and cosier as a family?!? 



ksuromax said:


> yes, i definitely like your collection now, refined and well curated, well done!


Thank you so much ksuromax


----------



## Rhl2987

gracekelly said:


> I love the phrase “bag journey.” Truth be told my own father was my first enabler. The family business was in an associated area of leather manufacturing. He used to give handbags as holiday gifts and picked up handbag samples at leather goods shows for my mother and me. Mom and I had the original Bonnie Cashin for Coach bags brought home from one of these shows.  Don’t ask me what happened to them but I do remember wearing one or two of them.  My older brother continued this journey when he began his retail career with Bloomingdales. I still have a pressed croc evening bag from a now defunct, but well respected manufacturer that  he gave me when I was 16. The bag is still perfect and totally in style after all these decades   Once I started working as a teenager I bought my own and still have one from that time. Again totally wearable and right on trend as it is a small bag. Is it an addiction or a collection? I prefer to think the latter


Wow very cool! It sounds like your whole family was fashion forward with handbags!


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Hmmmm... not quite. I'm on the fence about my Marc Jacobe Little Stam, because the large kisslock clasp is difficult for me to open. But I paid some $$$ for it (though I did buy it pre-loved, so I got it at about half price) and I know I'd get pennies for it now, so I really hate to sell it. Plus, the leather and the color are wonderful.
> 
> So I keep it, hoping the clasp will magically become easier to use!
> View attachment 4366485


My Mom has or had this bag as well! It's very pretty! I remember using it for a New Year's party many years ago.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a simply magical day!!! Mr. S and I had our vow renewal ceremony on a private terrace at the Bellagio in Las Vegas. OMG!  It was soooooo romantic. Gorgeous flowers everywhere. Perfect music. And, the fountains were timed to go off as we kissed at the end of the ceremony just at sunset.    I am *not* a cryer but, I actually teared up a bunch as we watched the fountain show afterwards. (I almost decided to try a light version of false eyelashes for the first time. I’m super glad I went “normal eyes”. Lol!)
> 
> We held our dinner at Le Cirque and the food was incredibly yummy!!!  I have champagne and macarons coming out of my eyeballs. Lol!
> 
> I chose my Fendi WOC to join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366745
> View attachment 4366746


Congratulations! That sounds incredibly beautiful and moving.


----------



## Rhl2987

Cupid92 said:


> I just ordered the Polene Number Four in yellow for spring. Anyone have this yellow bag? I usually gear towards black or red bags-or LV Mono. Hoping I'll like it. I also got two more Number sixes because no matter where i go someone stops me and asks where I got it. Its just so cute (albeit very small)


I like yellow bags. It sounds like it will be perfect for spring. Please post pictures when you get it!


----------



## Rhl2987

vink said:


> Navy with black is very nice. [emoji4] I pair them together all the time when I go abroad in winter since my jeans are black and my coat or sweater tend to be navy. [emoji4]


I also love pairing black and navy, although I haven't done it as much these days! A black top or sweater with dark jeans is something I wear regularly though.


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> here are my Black Beauties
> BV Memory Knot
> my 2 Cities in black
> Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
> Cervo Loop
> Mulberry Medium Lily
> both Cities in action
> Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
> Mulberry Alexa
> BV XL Pillow
> to be continued...


Love your bags and all of your looks!


----------



## Rhl2987

Just caught myself up on this thread! I will have two black bags to share later on in the week (one is mine and one is my Mom's and it currently lives with me)! 

I am incredibly excited because our closet install has begun and will be finished tomorrow. We had a "scare" because the marble tile we put in for the new flooring cracked. We had it replaced and it's starting to crack again due to a 2"x4" underneath the floor that was used for the radiant heat system. We're hoping the cracking is not as bad this time due to some changes we made during the installation, but the plan is to use epoxy to glue the tiles where they crack and provide some flexibility and allowance for expansion and contraction. Yikes! Anyway, it'll be fantastic to finally start putting things away in the closet and breathe a big sigh of relief over that project.

And I'm finally starting to order all of the last little things that we need for the baby so the nursery can be squared away soon after that! It's all coming together which I am very thankful for.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081


I love the progression. Your bags a lovely.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Just caught myself up on this thread! I will have two black bags to share later on in the week (one is mine and one is my Mom's and it currently lives with me)!
> 
> I am incredibly excited because our closet install has begun and will be finished tomorrow. We had a "scare" because the marble tile we put in for the new flooring cracked. We had it replaced and it's starting to crack again due to a 2"x4" underneath the floor that was used for the radiant heat system. We're hoping the cracking is not as bad this time due to some changes we made during the installation, but the plan is to use epoxy to glue the tiles where they crack and provide some flexibility and allowance for expansion and contraction. Yikes! Anyway, it'll be fantastic to finally start putting things away in the closet and breathe a big sigh of relief over that project.
> 
> And I'm finally starting to order all of the last little things that we need for the baby so the nursery can be squared away soon after that! It's all coming together which I am very thankful for.


Oh no I hope you find a solution!


----------



## lynne_ross

Loving all the black bags! 
I am in the process of buying a bag that is close to black so I want to include it in my pic if I get it. So will post later in week.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I love the progression. Your bags a lovely.


Thank you dc!


----------



## vink

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> this Knot is one special breed, i fell in love from the first sight, literally, head over heels!! i saw this in yellow (Sunset) in the display during a BV event in Dubai (see the link in my signature) where an artisan was showing how to weave and make a BV bag
> and i swore to myself to get one some day! and it happened rather sooner than later, luckily
> it's called Memory, there's a thin foil inside the leather and eventually in gets the shape of Owner's grip (thanks to the foil)



Wow!  That’s such a great idea and design to put into that small clutch. I like that.


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081



I’m glad to see a phantom cabas staying for now. It’s one of the bags I adore, but haven’t got the chance to own. How do you like it?


----------



## vink

Rhl2987 said:


> Just caught myself up on this thread! I will have two black bags to share later on in the week (one is mine and one is my Mom's and it currently lives with me)!
> 
> I am incredibly excited because our closet install has begun and will be finished tomorrow. We had a "scare" because the marble tile we put in for the new flooring cracked. We had it replaced and it's starting to crack again due to a 2"x4" underneath the floor that was used for the radiant heat system. We're hoping the cracking is not as bad this time due to some changes we made during the installation, but the plan is to use epoxy to glue the tiles where they crack and provide some flexibility and allowance for expansion and contraction. Yikes! Anyway, it'll be fantastic to finally start putting things away in the closet and breathe a big sigh of relief over that project.
> 
> And I'm finally starting to order all of the last little things that we need for the baby so the nursery can be squared away soon after that! It's all coming together which I am very thankful for.



I think that’s a good solution. I hope it works. [emoji4] And yay for the baby room! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## More bags

vink said:


> I’m glad to see a phantom cabas staying for now. It’s one of the bags I adore, but haven’t got the chance to own. How do you like it?


Thanks Vink, The Céline Cabas Phantom is a great casual tote! It is lightweight (unlined) and holds a ton! Mine is the small size with pebbled leather and has held up well over the past three years. It’s an easy to use and easy to wear tote.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, I like your clutch and I am in awe of your thrift store Pillow find!
> *I hope you bought a lotto ticket, too!*


  
Funny you should mention it... I had never, ever bought a lottery ticket until a couple of months ago, when the payout on the whatever-it-is (Super Lotto, maybe?) was up to a squillion-jillion-schmillion dollars. Then I bought one. And of course, since I'm still sitting in my same house, driving my same car, and NOT eating caviar off a pearl-encrusted plate,  I didn't win anything. So that's that.
It was kinda fun, though, going online the night they picked the winning numbers. Just in case.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I know the feeling! I found a Ferragamo for $2 at a local thrift. I keep going back but they haven't had anything good. I think they caught on because they've raised all the prices. The last time they had a Coach priced at $80!


Wow!!! That's a *whole* lot better than my BV find. I wonder how they caught on? Did someone blab?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Wow!!! That's a *whole* lot better than my BV find. I wonder how they caught on? Did someone blab?


It was a very small Ferragamo! So I'd rather have your BV! Someone must have blabbed. So sad.


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> Your Botkier is nice. We don’t have it here so I know very little about the brand and I think I only saw the Trigger which is a hobo(?) in here and it look really fussy to me. (I’m sorry if I offend anyone who like that bag. It’s just not for me. [emoji28]) Yours is nice like a fresh air to me. It’s good to know they have other style that look true to the brand identity with the hardware. [emoji4]


Thank you, @vink ! I didn't know anything about Botkier bags when I bought this one... I had just recently become interested in handbags (thank you, tPF... I think!) and I was just attracted to the clean lines, the hardware, and the leather, which is thick and chewy. 

I don't care for any of the other Botkier styles, either. I just went to the website, and discovered that mine (which is called the Valentina) is no longer made. So I'll take good care of it!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> Or white for a stark contrast. [emoji4] White leather sneakers would be nice. [emoji4] Baby pink to sweeten the deal [emoji16] Deep Kelly green for a small splash of color. [emoji4]


These are all such good ideas... thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> your Mulberry and BV are


Thank you, @ksuromax ! I keep wondering if I "need" another BV pillow. In silver, perhaps, like yours. But it's not a real need, more like a want, and I truly don't need another small bag... I don't carry my current collection of small bags nearly enough. So I'll just admire yours from a distance!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> here are my Black Beauties
> BV Memory Knot
> my 2 Cities in black
> Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
> Cervo Loop
> Mulberry Medium Lily
> both Cities in action
> Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
> Mulberry Alexa
> BV XL Pillow
> to be continued...


Your collection is amazing, @ksuromax . Such beauties! I'm especially loving the way you've styled your Knotty Cabat. The flowered shawl pulls the entire outfit together. Is there a story behind this shawl? It looks like one my Mom has described to me, that belonged to HER mother, who was originally from Russia. (Or do I have it totally wrong, and is this an Hermès design that I don't recognize???)

I didn't know that the BV pillow came in an XL size! I thought the only Pillow bags were the little ones. Do you find that you get a lot of use out of this one? It looks from the website as though BV is moving away from Intreciato, but I think that would be such a shame. IMO, it's their best look.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> oh gosh - I love the Mulberry Blenheim!
> And your vintage clutch is adorable - the clasp is fantastic!


Thank you! I got it into my head that I absolutely HAD to own a Cordé bag, and then I was lucky enough to find a really good site for vintage bags that had a few of them available so I could have a choice. You never know what you'll get when you buy on line, but the interior of this one is clean, the lucite isn't scratched, and the outside is only slightly faded. Well, considering it's from the 1940s, it's entitled to look a little faded!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081


Such beauties! And how interesting to see the evolution of your collection. I was holding my breath as I scrolled down, hoping against hope that you had NOT sold your Chanel Reissue!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> I also love pairing black and navy, although I haven't done it as much these days! *A black top or sweater with dark jeans* is something I wear regularly though.


Right... I do this all the time! But I've never thought to reverse it, and do a NAVY top with BLACK jeans or pants.


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Just caught myself up on this thread! I will have two black bags to share later on in the week (one is mine and one is my Mom's and it currently lives with me)!
> 
> I am incredibly excited because our closet install has begun and will be finished tomorrow. We had a "scare" because the marble tile we put in for the new flooring cracked. We had it replaced and it's starting to crack again due to a 2"x4" underneath the floor that was used for the radiant heat system. We're hoping the cracking is not as bad this time due to some changes we made during the installation, but the plan is to use epoxy to glue the tiles where they crack and provide some flexibility and allowance for expansion and contraction. Yikes! Anyway, it'll be fantastic to finally start putting things away in the closet and breathe a big sigh of relief over that project.
> 
> And I'm finally starting to order all of the last little things that we need for the baby so the nursery can be squared away soon after that! It's all coming together which I am very thankful for.


There's always something with a remodel, isn't there? I'm glad you've come up with a solution to the tile. I would probably have said a few choice words... and perhaps you did. 

Have fun putting everything away in your new closet tomorrow!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Such beauties! And how interesting to see the evolution of your collection. I was holding my breath as I scrolled down, hoping against hope that you had NOT sold your Chanel Reissue!


Hi Elaine, you are so sweet!  Thanks for mentioning my Reissue. It is one of my favourite and most frequently carried bags. I wore it today for errands. I wore it to the hockey rink for two games yesterday. It is lightweight, fits everything I need to carry in an average day, the chain doubles up for shoulder carry or single chain for cross body wear. I consider it an under the radar bag. Mine are both aged calfskin and they have held up well for the past five years. I am very happy with my Reissues, they fit my lifestyle, I love them and carry them frequently.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, @ksuromax ! I keep wondering if I "need" another BV pillow. In silver, perhaps, like yours. But it's not a real need, more like a want, and I truly don't need another small bag... I don't carry my current collection of small bags nearly enough. So I'll just admire yours from a distance!


oh, thank you! 
i know what you mean!  
mine was a pure "want" too, but she is one of my favourites and around xmas she is one of the most appropriate bags to carry!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Your collection is amazing, @ksuromax . Such beauties! I'm especially loving the way you've styled your Knotty Cabat. The flowered shawl pulls the entire outfit together. Is there a story behind this shawl? It looks like one my Mom has described to me, that belonged to HER mother, who was originally from Russia. (Or do I have it totally wrong, and is this an Hermès design that I don't recognize???)
> 
> I didn't know that the BV pillow came in an XL size! I thought the only Pillow bags were the little ones. Do you find that you get a lot of use out of this one? It looks from the website as though BV is moving away from Intreciato, but I think that would be such a shame. IMO, it's their best look.


thank you, dear Elaine!
there's a huge story of Pavlovo-Posad shawls, they are true heritage of Russian artisans and culture, made of pure merino wool, from 90x90 up to 145x145 sizes, i ordered mine from ebay, as i always wanted one, but as it usually happens, i could not pick just ONE, and now i have about a dozen! thank god all together they are still cheaper than one H CSGM in the boutique! 
Pillow was made in XL for a very short period of time, probably only one season, and i haven't seen any other of them in the whole market, BV, or pre-loved. I like it with a shorter strap (i added my own) on the shoulder, or with its original strap xbody. 
BV has got a new CD (Tomas Maier left, regretfully), and now BV is changing the direction and, most likely, will rest all the styles designed by TM, which is a total shame 
but i have all i wanted to have (inclusing 4 Cabats! ) and if i don't add other BV ever again, i am fine with that! But it really hurts to see what they are doing to our beloved brand


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081


You have done an absolutely wonderful curation on your black bags. I can see the thought put into every change. Your current bags are completely drool worthy!!!!


----------



## vink

My bag for half a week now. 07Juane City with MM Juliet strap in dark green Vacchetta. [emoji4] I totally love the combo! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hurray for black bags!!!!

I am probably most content with my black bags. I love and use all of them and don’t feel even a tiny desire to sell any. I do, however, still want a black SF Chanel jumbo w/shw, a smallish black bag w/ghw, a black nylon Prada bag for workouts and a black card holder. I only plan to add the Prada and card holder this year as I’m quite content with my current black options. 

The only black bag that I’ve sold which I really miss is the MK Leigh of all things. That was a goatskin bag that held a ton so I could schlep it everywhere. My beloved JC hobo has taken up the slack but it’s a little more of a pain to find things in it given its vertical orientation.  I miss the Prada in theory. I rarely wore it. I just liked knowing it was there. Lol!!!!

I really wish I had bought the Chanel jumbo in a different material. I miss having a black SF jumbo in my collection.  But, patent bags just don’t hold my heart.

My new to me Chanel tote has changed my world. I definitely can see me getting another tote. It’s so useful!!!

*2016*:
• Prada Saffiano Bauletto
• Monika Ching Pony Hair Bucket
• Dior Patent Soft Tote
• Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
• Proenza Schouler Small Courier


	

		
			
		

		
	
• Michael Kors Leigh
• Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody
• Urban Expressions Pleather Clutch
	

		
			
		

		
	


*2017*:
_Sold_
• Dior soft tote
• MK leigh
_Added_
• Ltd. Edition YSL small monogram
cabas w/ black hardware
• Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB

*2018*_:
Added:_
• Fendi Large By The Way
• Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
• Max Mara Whitney
_Gifted_
• Urban Expressions Clutch



*2019*:
_Added_
• Dior Ltd Edition Studded WOC
• Chanel City Caviar Tote
(sold and reclaimed my YSL)
_Sold_
• Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
_Gifted_
• Monika Chiang Pony Hair Bucket
_Up_ _for_ _Sale_
• Proenza Schouler Small Courier
• Michael Kors Mini Hamilton


----------



## Sparkletastic

We took today off to recover from an incredibly fun weekend. Every single moment was a blast!

One stop was IKEA. I hadn’t really shopped there before. It’s HUGE!!!!!! We didn’t see anything we wanted but, it was a fun trip.  It was unseasonably cold here again so I was super casual in dark blue skinny jeans, a burgundy sweater, leather jacket, high heeled moto boots and  my gold Chanel Boy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I hadn’t gotten this bag out in a while. I didn’t realize how much I missed her! I love metallics so I’m going to up the focus on getting a smaller gold bag.

What bags and outfits are you wearing today?


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> We took today off to recover from an incredibly fun weekend. Every single moment was a blast!
> 
> One stop was IKEA. I hadn’t really shopped there before. It’s HUGE!!!!!! We didn’t see anything we wanted but, it was a fun trip.  It was unseasonably cold here again so I was super casual in dark blue skinny jeans, a burgundy sweater, leather jacket, high heeled moto boots and  my gold Chanel Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn’t gotten this bag out in a while. I didn’t realize how much I missed her! I love metallics so I’m going to up the focus on getting a smaller gold bag.
> 
> What bags and outfits are you wearing today?


Glad to know you had a blast, it's really great to revive the romance in such a lovely way! well done you two!  
i am carrying my BV Barolo loop, with matching shoes and today i am wearing a new-to-me H scarf with impossible number of spheres and circles (we have a Circle theme week in H forum )


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> So, since my disappointment with finding I don’t like the black Pochette Metis enough to buy it, there are a few bags I’ve been weighing up.
> 
> I’ve really asked myself - do I need another black bag? And I do think I have a gap in my wardrobe for a trendy, large-ish, everyday black bag. Here’s my current black collection.
> 
> Bags I’m happy with, but they’re no necessarily “perfect”
> 1) Dior WOC - such a convenient clutch. Gets a lot of wear.
> 2) Givenchy Antigona - this is the small size. I love this, it’s trendy, but it’s very large so I don’t reach for it everyday. It’s more of a “I have a big meeting and need lots of things with me” bag. I like having this option.
> 3) Soft calf Prada - I use this a lot when I want to be in carefree settings. The label just hides, if I turn it around and it has great capacity and very comfortable. I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of this.
> 4) Chanel classic flap. Adore.
> 5) Mulberry medium Lily. I love the style, I get so many compliments on it, but the chain digs into summer clothes. It’s much more comfortable with winter outfits. So I do think twice before carrying it.
> 
> Bags I’m not sure about
> 1) Gucci Abbey - I have good memories with this bag, it’s held up fantastically well despite being worn so much. I took it out last month for a “Love or leave it” and I found it so comfortable to carry and such a good daily capacity that I just couldn’t get rid of it. But it does look dated. So I struggle with this one.
> 2) Mulberry scotchgrain. I took this out yesterday and tried it on. Again, it’s really old and I was worried it would look old fashioned (which is why I don’t reach for it) but it looked good. The baguette short strap bags are back in fashion. This Mulberry has this gleaming cognac leather trim and an indestructible caviar type material. So I’m going to try carrying it and decide whether I still want it or not.
> 
> In this collection though, I feel that I don’t have a carefree, throw it on everyday, don’t worry about chain digging, good size AND on-trend/classic black bag. It’s a lot to ask from a bag.
> 
> I had thought for a year that it would be Pochette Metis, but it wasn’t. Quality and capacity issues.
> 
> Then I looked at the Gucci Marmont flap and Dionysus - chain digging and aged hardware issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel jumbo - chain digging and weight issues.
> 
> Then I looked at Chanel Coco - but I have one I love, in gunmetal and I don’t want to duplicate the style. So that’s a reluctant no.
> 
> And so I’ve gone back to look at the YSL large envelope and I like it even more on second view than I did on first. In Amsterdam, I saw the silver hardware, medium size and I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy although it was great otherwise.
> 
> Then in London this week, I saw the large size in gold hardware. The mixed quilt looks proportionate and interesting in this size. Capacity is great, chain does not dig at all, it looks really good on me, and I think it will be on-trend/classic for a long time.
> 
> So after much deliberation, I’ve ordered it and when it comes I’ll try it on with several outfits at home to decide finally whether or not to keep it. But I’m really excited about it arriving, which has to be a good sign!


I know I’m late on this but, I wanted to chime in.

First, I love your black bags!! You have such a great range of interesting, beautiful and classic styles.

Second, I wouldn’t sell the Gucci. And, you know I’m not one for keeping bags I think are past their prime. LOL! Gucci recycles their styles so often that it keeps almost all their bags fresh. Yours looks like a great casual bag. I could see lots of carefree yet stylish uses for it.  If anything, I would exit the Mulberry as it has similar styling but, not nearly the personality.

Re: the YSL. That is such a smart looking bag. It’s a little close in style to your classic flap but, the hardware color and mixed quilting does give it some distance. Plus it’s just a great looking bag. Let me know what you think. I’m still kinda “off” of YSL given my quality and service issues with them. But, I really like a lot of their styles.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Hurray for black bags!!!!
> 
> I am probably most content with my black bags. I love and use all of them and don’t feel even a tiny desire to sell any. I do, however, still want a black SF Chanel jumbo w/shw, a smallish black bag w/ghw, a black nylon Prada bag for workouts and a black card holder. I only plan to add the Prada and card holder this year as I’m quite content with my current black options.
> 
> The only black bag that I’ve sold which I really miss is the MK Leigh of all things. That was a goatskin bag that held a ton so I could schlep it everywhere. My beloved JC hobo has taken up the slack but it’s a little more of a pain to find things in it given its vertical orientation.  I miss the Prada in theory. I rarely wore it. I just liked knowing it was there. Lol!!!!
> 
> I really wish I had bought the Chanel jumbo in a different material. I miss having a black SF jumbo in my collection.  But, patent bags just don’t hold my heart.
> 
> My new to me Chanel tote has changed my world. I definitely can see me getting another tote. It’s so useful!!!
> 
> *2016*:
> • Prada Saffiano Bauletto
> • Monika Ching Pony Hair Bucket
> • Dior Patent Soft Tote
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> View attachment 4369748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Michael Kors Leigh
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody
> • Urban Expressions Pleather Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369749
> *2017*:
> _Sold_
> • Dior soft tote
> • MK leigh
> _Added_
> • Ltd. Edition YSL small monogram
> cabas w/ black hardware
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> View attachment 4369758
> *2018*_:
> Added:_
> • Fendi Large By The Way
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> • Max Mara Whitney
> _Gifted_
> • Urban Expressions Clutch
> View attachment 4369779
> View attachment 4369781
> View attachment 4369798
> *2019*:
> _Added_
> • Dior Ltd Edition Studded WOC
> • Chanel City Caviar Tote
> (sold and reclaimed my YSL)
> _Sold_
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> _Gifted_
> • Monika Chiang Pony Hair Bucket
> _Up_ _for_ _Sale_
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369796
> 
> View attachment 4369797
> View attachment 4369794
> View attachment 4369795


I love your progression too. I am so glad you finally found your black tote and it is a fantastic.


----------



## msd_bags

A quick reveal!!

I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.  

We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3] 

It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time. 

Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3]. 




Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]


Gorgeous and love the color!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]


oooo - I have been curious about these! I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]


Congrats! I admit I am a bit more jealous you are in Japan! Love to visit there once kids are older.


----------



## Cookiefiend

You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them. 
Here are my bags from last year:


I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged. 
Here are my current beauties:
First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel. 


Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!) 
Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Hurray for black bags!!!!
> 
> I am probably most content with my black bags. I love and use all of them and don’t feel even a tiny desire to sell any. I do, however, still want a black SF Chanel jumbo w/shw, a smallish black bag w/ghw, a black nylon Prada bag for workouts and a black card holder. I only plan to add the Prada and card holder this year as I’m quite content with my current black options.
> 
> The only black bag that I’ve sold which I really miss is the MK Leigh of all things. That was a goatskin bag that held a ton so I could schlep it everywhere. My beloved JC hobo has taken up the slack but it’s a little more of a pain to find things in it given its vertical orientation.  I miss the Prada in theory. I rarely wore it. I just liked knowing it was there. Lol!!!!
> 
> I really wish I had bought the Chanel jumbo in a different material. I miss having a black SF jumbo in my collection.  But, patent bags just don’t hold my heart.
> 
> My new to me Chanel tote has changed my world. I definitely can see me getting another tote. It’s so useful!!!
> 
> *2016*:
> • Prada Saffiano Bauletto
> • Monika Ching Pony Hair Bucket
> • Dior Patent Soft Tote
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> View attachment 4369748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Michael Kors Leigh
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody
> • Urban Expressions Pleather Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369749
> *2017*:
> _Sold_
> • Dior soft tote
> • MK leigh
> _Added_
> • Ltd. Edition YSL small monogram
> cabas w/ black hardware
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> View attachment 4369758
> *2018*_:
> Added:_
> • Fendi Large By The Way
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> • Max Mara Whitney
> _Gifted_
> • Urban Expressions Clutch
> View attachment 4369779
> View attachment 4369781
> View attachment 4369798
> *2019*:
> _Added_
> • Dior Ltd Edition Studded WOC
> • Chanel City Caviar Tote
> (sold and reclaimed my YSL)
> _Sold_
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> _Gifted_
> • Monika Chiang Pony Hair Bucket
> _Up_ _for_ _Sale_
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369796
> 
> View attachment 4369797
> View attachment 4369794
> View attachment 4369795


So many beauties - I really like the LV LockMe II - such a pretty bag. I'm so glad you're happy with the Chanel Tote and have discovered the glories of a tote! 


Sparkletastic said:


> We took today off to recover from an incredibly fun weekend. Every single moment was a blast!
> 
> One stop was IKEA. I hadn’t really shopped there before. It’s HUGE!!!!!! We didn’t see anything we wanted but, it was a fun trip.  It was unseasonably cold here again so I was super casual in dark blue skinny jeans, a burgundy sweater, leather jacket, high heeled moto boots and  my gold Chanel Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn’t gotten this bag out in a while. I didn’t realize how much I missed her! I love metallics so I’m going to up the focus on getting a smaller gold bag.
> 
> What bags and outfits are you wearing today?


I love this bag - every time I see it, I make this face - 

I have the day off, so I'm out running errands and wearing dark blue jeans, a gray and black striped sweater, Ecco black sneaks, an H vintage silk 70 (Sequences) and my black beauty K.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> You have done an absolutely wonderful curation on your black bags. I can see the thought put into every change. Your current bags are completely drool worthy!!!!


Thank you for your kind words Sparkletastic!  It has been a fun journey. This thread has been so helpful over the years, I’ve learned a lot about what works for me in addition to enjoying everyone’s eye candy.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them.
> Here are my bags from last year:
> View attachment 4369989
> 
> I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged.
> Here are my current beauties:
> First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel.
> View attachment 4369993
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!)
> Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4369998


Beautiful blacks!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hurray for black bags!!!!
> 
> I am probably most content with my black bags. I love and use all of them and don’t feel even a tiny desire to sell any. I do, however, still want a black SF Chanel jumbo w/shw, a smallish black bag w/ghw, a black nylon Prada bag for workouts and a black card holder. I only plan to add the Prada and card holder this year as I’m quite content with my current black options.
> 
> The only black bag that I’ve sold which I really miss is the MK Leigh of all things. That was a goatskin bag that held a ton so I could schlep it everywhere. My beloved JC hobo has taken up the slack but it’s a little more of a pain to find things in it given its vertical orientation.  I miss the Prada in theory. I rarely wore it. I just liked knowing it was there. Lol!!!!
> 
> I really wish I had bought the Chanel jumbo in a different material. I miss having a black SF jumbo in my collection.  But, patent bags just don’t hold my heart.
> 
> My new to me Chanel tote has changed my world. I definitely can see me getting another tote. It’s so useful!!!
> 
> *2016*:
> • Prada Saffiano Bauletto
> • Monika Ching Pony Hair Bucket
> • Dior Patent Soft Tote
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> View attachment 4369748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Michael Kors Leigh
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody
> • Urban Expressions Pleather Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369749
> *2017*:
> _Sold_
> • Dior soft tote
> • MK leigh
> _Added_
> • Ltd. Edition YSL small monogram
> cabas w/ black hardware
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> View attachment 4369758
> *2018*_:
> Added:_
> • Fendi Large By The Way
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> • Max Mara Whitney
> _Gifted_
> • Urban Expressions Clutch
> View attachment 4369779
> View attachment 4369781
> View attachment 4369798
> *2019*:
> _Added_
> • Dior Ltd Edition Studded WOC
> • Chanel City Caviar Tote
> (sold and reclaimed my YSL)
> _Sold_
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> _Gifted_
> • Monika Chiang Pony Hair Bucket
> _Up_ _for_ _Sale_
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369796
> 
> View attachment 4369797
> View attachment 4369794
> View attachment 4369795


Outstanding collection of black bags. You did a fantastic job of curating. Great deliberate choices, your current black bags are knockouts! Congratulations on your Chanel tote - your persistence and high standards paid off!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them.
> Here are my bags from last year:
> View attachment 4369989
> 
> I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged.
> Here are my current beauties:
> First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel.
> View attachment 4369993
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!)
> Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4369998


Beautiful black bags. Great job curating. Your BBK is just divine! Congratulations again on your recent acquisition!


----------



## More bags

vink said:


> My bag for half a week now. 07Juane City with MM Juliet strap in dark green Vacchetta. [emoji4] I totally love the combo! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4369799


So pretty!



ksuromax said:


> Glad to know you had a blast, it's really great to revive the romance in such a lovely way! well done you two!
> i am carrying my BV Barolo loop, with matching shoes and today i am wearing a new-to-me H scarf with impossible number of spheres and circles (we have a Circle theme week in H forum )


Looking lovely! I love your Barolo Loop.



msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]


Congratulations on scoring your perfect Pandora, great specs!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Looking lovely! I love your Barolo Loop.


thank you kindly!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]


Fantastic bag!!  Congrats!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them.
> Here are my bags from last year:
> View attachment 4369989
> 
> I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged.
> Here are my current beauties:
> First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel.
> View attachment 4369993
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!)
> Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4369998


Gorgeous black bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I mentioned that I’m focusing on my jewelry collection right now. I’m also still trying to optimize my wardrobe. So, I really would like to successfully do a year hard pause (I don’t like the “b” ban word).

I went a year between mid 2016 and mid 2017. And, that was only broken because Mr. S bought me a bag I dearly love but hadn’t asked for.

So, I’m thinking I can do it again. This is coming up because I’m only one month from my last purchase and there are three bags I really want to get - a new Gucci Dionysus in navy, a black Chanel SF jumbo, a red LV Lockme II BB. I know I’d use them all so the temptation is huge.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> It is black week.
> Sawyer 3 pack
> Dooney satchel
> Jerome Dreyfuss Bobi
> Coach Mercer
> m0851 satchel
> Kate Spade bucket
> Dooney Nylon
> Evening bag
> Tori Burch Brody tote


I love your Jerome Dreyfus. And, your new Prada is TDF!!!


lynne_ross said:


> Cute bag.
> Do you mean you do not wear black? Black is my worst worn colour for clothes! Hence why I wear colourful bags.


Same here!  I love wearing black so, I really enjoy having colorful bags. I’m not so much for paring bright clothes with differently colored bright bags. Some coordinate well but, I don’t like it if I feel the colors clash. 


Cookiefiend said:


> You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them.
> Here are my bags from last year:
> View attachment 4369989
> 
> I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged.
> Here are my current beauties:
> First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel.
> View attachment 4369993
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!)
> Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4369998


Wow! What a change. You had fun this year!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.


The wave quilt on that HB is just stunning!!!


papertiger said:


> @Sparkletastic, browsing through Ferragamo I thought of you in elephe  https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/handbags/joanne-709386--24?fromFilter=true or if sake seems too fragile what about Karung  ad https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/gb/en/women/handbags/joanne-711381--24?fromFilter=true Gorgeous greens


Thanks for looking out for me, PT!


ksuromax said:


> here are my Black Beauties
> BV Memory Knot
> my 2 Cities in black
> Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
> Cervo Loop
> Mulberry Medium Lily
> both Cities in action
> Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
> Mulberry Alexa
> BV XL Pillow
> to be continued...


You know I love your city with rainbow hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Glad to know you had a blast, it's really great to revive the romance in such a lovely way! well done you two!
> i am carrying my BV Barolo loop, with matching shoes and today i am wearing a new-to-me H scarf with impossible number of spheres and circles (we have a Circle theme week in H forum )


I love the bag and scarf is beautiful.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I mentioned that I’m focusing on my jewelry collection right now. I’m also still trying to optimize my wardrobe. So, I really would like to successfully do a year hard pause (I don’t like the “b” ban word).
> 
> I went a year between mid 2016 and mid 2017. And, that was only broken because Mr. S bought me a bag I dearly love but hadn’t asked for.
> 
> So, I’m thinking I can do it again. This is coming up because I’m only one month from my last purchase and there are three bags I really want to get - a new Gucci Dionysus in navy, a black Chanel SF jumbo, a red LV Lockme II BB. I know I’d use them all so the temptation is huge.


I say this every year and then I buy a bag. Maybe next year! I have been focused on jewelry but there are so many pieces I love that I need to spread them over years. I do want to get to the point that I stop buying/selling any bags, a pause sounds wonderful. You think you can make it when you have wishlist items?


----------



## lynne_ross

Took older 2 kids to zoo today since it is March break. Left baby at home with our Nanny so I had to fit water bottle and snacks in my bag. Used picotin to brighten up my black and grey outfit. Beautiful sunny day here!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous black bags!


Thank you so much! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I mentioned that I’m focusing on my jewelry collection right now. I’m also still trying to optimize my wardrobe. So, I really would like to successfully do a year hard pause (I don’t like the “b” ban word).
> 
> I went a year between mid 2016 and mid 2017. And, that was only broken because Mr. S bought me a bag I dearly love but hadn’t asked for.
> 
> So, I’m thinking I can do it again. This is coming up because I’m only one month from my last purchase and there are three bags I really want to get - a new Gucci Dionysus in navy, a black Chanel SF jumbo, a red LV Lockme II BB. I know I’d use them all so the temptation is huge.


Yes - the temptation for those three would be - uh - killing me. These are all fantastic bags. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I love your Jerome Dreyfus. And, your new Prada is TDF!!!
> Same here!  I love wearing black so, I really enjoy having colorful bags. I’m not so much for paring bright clothes with differently colored bright bags. Some coordinate well but, I don’t like it if I feel the colors clash.
> Wow! What a change. You had fun this year!!!


 Yes - I was a bad bad cookie 


lynne_ross said:


> Took older 2 kids to zoo today since it is March break. Left baby at home with our Nanny so I had to fit water bottle and snacks in my bag. Used picotin to brighten up my black and grey outfit. Beautiful sunny day here!


What a fun color! I really like that strap too… I wonder if I could get one on mine… 
< eyeballing my pico now  >


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful blacks!


Thank you sweetie!


More bags said:


> Beautiful black bags. Great job curating. Your BBK is just divine! Congratulations again on your recent acquisition!


Thank you - this thread has been a huge help to me on really learning what makes a bag work for me and what I really use.
I'm truly in a honeymoon phase with the K, I really really like it. 

And thanks for all the likes everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, you are so sweet!  Thanks for mentioning my Reissue. It is one of my favourite and most frequently carried bags. I wore it today for errands. I wore it to the hockey rink for two games yesterday. It is lightweight, fits everything I need to carry in an average day, the chain doubles up for shoulder carry or single chain for cross body wear. I consider it an under the radar bag. Mine are both aged calfskin and they have held up well for the past five years. *I am very happy with my Reissues, they fit my lifestyle, I love them and carry them frequently.*


I keep thinking about getting one... as I'm sure everyone on this thread knows! But the double flap is a sticking point for me. One of these days I'm simply going to put on my big girl panties and march myself into the Chanel boutique to try one on for size. Maybe this year's trip to San Francisco?


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> My bag for half a week now. 07Juane City with MM Juliet strap in dark green Vacchetta. [emoji4] I totally love the combo! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4369799


This is a burst of


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]


I'm so excited for you, @msd_bags ! You've been wanting an oxblood bag for a really long time, and this Givenchy is a real beauty. The Pandora is a timeless design. And double-yay indeed, for the SA getting a brand new one in the stockroom for you.
Wear your new bag in good health!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> The wave quilt on that HB is just stunning!!!
> 
> Thanks for looking out for me, PT!
> You know I love your city with rainbow hardware.



I don't mean to enable but... 

I also saw the new Gucci Zumi top-handle (plus shoulder strap) today. They come in gorgeous grainy lor amazing smooth leather, in 2 sizes and they're leather lined. Trust me when I say I haven't liked a Gucci bag so much for 4 years. 

https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...ryPath=Women/Handbags/Top-Handles-Boston-Bags


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Took older 2 kids to zoo today since it is March break. Left baby at home with our Nanny so I had to fit water bottle and snacks in my bag. Used picotin to brighten up my black and grey outfit. Beautiful sunny day here!



That photo is pure purse art


----------



## essiedub

lynne_ross said:


> Took older 2 kids to zoo today since it is March break. Left baby at home with our Nanny so I had to fit water bottle and snacks in my bag. Used picotin to brighten up my black and grey outfit. Beautiful sunny day here!



This is not a real moose? Is it?  Looks mossy. Sorry. City girl here. 
Love your pico..and intrigued about strap


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them.
> Here are my bags from last year:
> View attachment 4369989
> 
> I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged.
> Here are my current beauties:
> First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel.
> View attachment 4369993
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!)
> Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4369998


This is a stunning collection, @Cookiefiend . You know how much I love the handle on your Torii bag. So elegant! 

Have you been carrying your new Kelly BBK a lot? Is it pure love????


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I mentioned that I’m focusing on my jewelry collection right now. I’m also still trying to optimize my wardrobe. So, I really would like to successfully do a year hard pause (I don’t like the “b” ban word).
> 
> I went a year between mid 2016 and mid 2017. And, that was only broken because Mr. S bought me a bag I dearly love but hadn’t asked for.
> 
> So, I’m thinking I can do it again. This is coming up because I’m only one month from my last purchase and there are three bags I really want to get - a new Gucci Dionysus in navy, a black Chanel SF jumbo, a red LV Lockme II BB. I know I’d use them all so the temptation is huge.


Oooh I hope you add these before you take your hiatus!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Took older 2 kids to zoo today since it is March break. Left baby at home with our Nanny so I had to fit water bottle and snacks in my bag. Used picotin to brighten up my black and grey outfit. Beautiful sunny day here!


Love the bright and cheery pink!! Magnolia right? It looks so similar to my ostrich in rose pourpre.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Hurray for black bags!!!!
> 
> I am probably most content with my black bags. I love and use all of them and don’t feel even a tiny desire to sell any. I do, however, still want a black SF Chanel jumbo w/shw, a smallish black bag w/ghw, a black nylon Prada bag for workouts and a black card holder. I only plan to add the Prada and card holder this year as I’m quite content with my current black options.
> 
> The only black bag that I’ve sold which I really miss is the MK Leigh of all things. That was a goatskin bag that held a ton so I could schlep it everywhere. My beloved JC hobo has taken up the slack but it’s a little more of a pain to find things in it given its vertical orientation.  I miss the Prada in theory. I rarely wore it. I just liked knowing it was there. Lol!!!!
> 
> I really wish I had bought the Chanel jumbo in a different material. I miss having a black SF jumbo in my collection.  But, patent bags just don’t hold my heart.
> 
> My new to me Chanel tote has changed my world. I definitely can see me getting another tote. It’s so useful!!!
> 
> *2016*:
> • Prada Saffiano Bauletto
> • Monika Ching Pony Hair Bucket
> • Dior Patent Soft Tote
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> View attachment 4369748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Michael Kors Leigh
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody
> • Urban Expressions Pleather Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369749
> *2017*:
> _Sold_
> • Dior soft tote
> • MK leigh
> _Added_
> • Ltd. Edition YSL small monogram
> cabas w/ black hardware
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> View attachment 4369758
> *2018*_:
> Added:_
> • Fendi Large By The Way
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> • Max Mara Whitney
> _Gifted_
> • Urban Expressions Clutch
> View attachment 4369779
> View attachment 4369781
> View attachment 4369798
> *2019*:
> _Added_
> • Dior Ltd Edition Studded WOC
> • Chanel City Caviar Tote
> (sold and reclaimed my YSL)
> _Sold_
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> _Gifted_
> • Monika Chiang Pony Hair Bucket
> _Up_ _for_ _Sale_
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369796
> 
> View attachment 4369797
> View attachment 4369794
> View attachment 4369795



Truly amazing. I can see that you really look after your bag too.


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> That photo is pure purse art


Lol! Thx! Even with the 2 Tim Hortons coffees?! By the way - fir the Canadians on here I am so losing at the roll up the rim!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> This is a stunning collection, @Cookiefiend . You know how much I love the handle on your Torii bag. So elegant!
> 
> Have you been carrying your new Kelly BBK a lot? Is it pure love????


Thank you so much! 
That handle on the Torii is just the neatest thing - every time I carry it I marvel over it!
And yes - it's love. 'Twue wuv' in my best Impressive Clergyman (Princess Bride). I took it to Chicago and carried it everywhere (omg a cross body strap makes it so easy for everyday!) and I've carried it twice since then. So far this month it's the most carried. 
It might be getting some jealous looks from the other girls in the closet…


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> here are my Black Beauties
> BV Memory Knot
> my 2 Cities in black
> Knotty (Naughty) Cabat
> Cervo Loop
> Mulberry Medium Lily
> both Cities in action
> Anthra Bal Day (it's veru dark, i count it as 'almost black')
> Mulberry Alexa
> BV XL Pillow
> to be continued...


Gosh, are we Russian shawl twins? If not the same frighteningly similar


----------



## lynne_ross

essiedub said:


> This is not a real moose? Is it?  Looks mossy. Sorry. City girl here.
> Love your pico..and intrigued about strap


Lol! No it is not a real moose! 
Thanks - the strap is just from one of my kellies. I love having the hands free option with the picotin. I know some are concerned about damage to heardware from strap but I use my bags!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Love the bright and cheery pink!! Magnolia right? It looks so similar to my ostrich in rose pourpre.


Yes magnolia. It is so close to rp, just has more white undertones.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081



Fantabulous!


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Glad to know you had a blast, it's really great to revive the romance in such a lovely way! well done you two!
> i am carrying my BV Barolo loop, with matching shoes and today i am wearing a new-to-me H scarf with impossible number of spheres and circles (we have a Circle theme week in H forum )



Great combo!

I bet everyone thinks dark red means Autumn Winter, but you make it perfect for the sunshine with that TB scarf


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I say this every year and then I buy a bag. Maybe next year! I have been focused on jewelry but there are so many pieces I love that I need to spread them over years. I do want to get to the point that I stop buying/selling any bags, a pause sounds wonderful. You think you can make it when you have wishlist items?


I’m usually better at waiting when I have a _type_ of bag I want (like when I wanted a black tote or a gold shoulder bag) than when I have _specific_ bags I want like now!  It was hard as heck to leave the Gucci bougtique without that navy Dionysus because I’ve wnated a D for a while but didn’t see one I loved. And, I just started wearing jeans (I know I’m late to the party. Lol!) and would love a bag that can be a neutral for the jeans allowing me freedom with my tops. 

I feel the hole in my collection since I sold my patent black C Jumbo. It’s mental because I didn’t wear it much. Lol!  But, it’s like with my red jumbo. I didn’t like that bag in caviar and didn’t wear it. Once I swapped it for lamb I wear much more. So I know I’ll wear the black C flap when I get one. I’m itching for it. 

And, I adore my black LV. It’s a perfect run around bag. This is another bag I know I’ll wear. 

So it’s gonna be hard. But, I really want some super expensive jewelry this year. Ugh!  Buuuuuut, can I say how happy I am to be done with private school tuitions?  The massive “pay raise” allows me to consider playing more with bags and jewelry.  


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Yes - the temptation for those three would be - uh - killing me. These are all fantastic bags.
> 
> Yes - I was a bad bad cookie
> 
> What a fun color! I really like that strap too… I wonder if I could get one on mine…
> < eyeballing my pico now  >


I think you were a very good Cookie!  It’s always good when you are good to yourself!!!


ElainePG said:


> I keep thinking about getting one... as I'm sure everyone on this thread knows! But the double flap is a sticking point for me. One of these days I'm simply going to put on my big girl panties and march myself into the Chanel boutique to try one on for size. Maybe this year's trip to San Francisco?


Ok. So I just waxed on about my irritation with Chanel quality. Lol! 

Let me offer this. I adore Chanel styling. Based on what you have, I think you’d enjoy owning one. 

I DESPISE THE DOUBLE FLAP WITH THE HEAT OF A THOUSAND SUNS!!!!  They add weight, they aren’t truly needed for structure (other bags don’t have them.) and they are fussy. *BUT*, two of my Chanel’s have DF’s. And they are such special pieces that I don’t think of it when I carry them. My brain shuts down on that issue so I truly enjoy the bags. 

So, I “hear” you on the concern. And I’m grumpy about what Chanel is doing lately. But, I’m still a huge advocate for the bags and you’d have to slaughter me to get mine out of my hands....

...except for my ivory one (buying mistake) which looks like a cracker.  


papertiger said:


> I don't mean to enable but...
> 
> I also saw the new Gucci Zumi top-handle (plus shoulder strap) today. They come in gorgeous grainy lor amazing smooth leather, in 2 sizes and they're leather lined. Trust me when I say I haven't liked a Gucci bag so much for 4 years.
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...ryPath=Women/Handbags/Top-Handles-Boston-Bags


Shut the front door! Why didn’t I see this bag last weekend?!?  OMG!  This is gorgeous in green but STUNNING in the burgundy!! It’s on my list. Immediately. Like right now! 

I saw the same hardware detailing on the bags with the lion’s head and it was a bit much for me. This, however, is divine!  Thanks!


Rhl2987 said:


> Oooh I hope you add these before you take your hiatus!


I need not to!  lol!  


papertiger said:


> Truly amazing. I can see that you really look after your bag too.


Thank you! And, I do try to keep my things looking nice while I fully enjoy and wear them. It’s a balance.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m usually better at waiting when I have a _type_ of bag I want (like when I wanted a black tote or a gold shoulder bag) than when I have _specific_ bags I want like now!  It was hard as heck to leave the Gucci bougtique without that navy Dionysus because I’ve wnated a D for a while but didn’t see one I loved. And, I just started wearing jeans (I know I’m late to the party. Lol!) and would love a bag that can be a neutral for the jeans allowing me freedom with my tops.
> 
> I feel the hole in my collection since I sold my patent black C Jumbo. It’s mental because I didn’t wear it much. Lol!  But, it’s like with my red jumbo. I didn’t like that bag in caviar and didn’t wear it. Once I swapped it for lamb I wear much more. So I know I’ll wear the black C flap when I get one. I’m itching for it.
> 
> And, I adore my black LV. It’s a perfect run around bag. This is another bag I know I’ll wear.
> 
> So it’s gonna be hard. But, I really want some super expensive jewelry this year. Ugh!  Buuuuuut, can I say how happy I am to be done with private school tuitions?  The massive “pay raise” allows me to consider playing more with bags and jewelry.
> 
> I think you were a very good Cookie!  It’s always good when you are good to yourself!!!
> Ok. So I just waxed on about my irritation with Chanel quality. Lol!
> 
> Let me offer this. I adore Chanel styling. Based on what you have, I think you’d enjoy owning one.
> 
> I DESPISE THE DOUBLE FLAP WITH THE HEAT OF A THOUSAND SUNS!!!!  They add weight, they aren’t truly needed for structure (other bags don’t have them.) and they are fussy. *BUT*, two of my Chanel’s have DF’s. And they are such special pieces that I don’t think of it when I carry them. My brain shuts down on that issue so I truly enjoy the bags.
> 
> So, I “hear” you on the concern. And I’m grumpy about what Chanel is doing lately. But, I’m still a huge advocate for the bags and you’d have to slaughter me to get mine out of my hands....
> 
> ...except for my ivory one (buying mistake) which looks like a cracker.
> Shut the front door! Why didn’t I see this bag last weekend?!?  OMG!  This is gorgeous in green but STUNNING in the burgundy!! It’s on my list. Immediately. Like right now!
> 
> I saw the same hardware detailing on the bags with the lion’s head and it was a bit much for me. This, however, is divine!  Thanks!
> I need not to!  lol!
> Thank you! And, I do try to keep my things looking nice while I fully enjoy and wear them. It’s a balance.



Speaking of Gucci, I was also tempted yesterday by an Interlocking G flap bag.  Good price at the outlet!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I don't mean to enable but...
> 
> I also saw the new Gucci Zumi top-handle (plus shoulder strap) today. They come in gorgeous grainy lor amazing smooth leather, in 2 sizes and they're leather lined. Trust me when I say I haven't liked a Gucci bag so much for 4 years.
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...ryPath=Women/Handbags/Top-Handles-Boston-Bags


Looked at this a little more. Hmmmm...the green croc is outstanding. And, a mere $30k. I should grab it now. I’d be on bag ban til I hit the cemetery.


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> Lol! Thx! Even with the 2 Tim Hortons coffees?! By the way - fir the Canadians on here I am so losing at the roll up the rim!


 from a fellow Canuck...


----------



## essiedub

lynne_ross said:


> Lol! No it is not a real moose!
> Thanks - the strap is just from one of my kellies. I love having the hands free option with the picotin. I know some are concerned about damage to heardware from strap but I use my bags!


Ya I'm an idiot. It seemed too small and your coffee was in its pen. Plus it looked mossy. Duh...
But it was s’posed to be a moose, right  I did get the right animal?


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Fantabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]



Wow! Congratulations! This’s like many things wrapped up into one great thing! Very pretty! And great self restraint on the Prada bag. [emoji4]


----------



## lynne_ross

essiedub said:


> Ya I'm an idiot. It seemed too small and your coffee was in its pen. Plus it looked mossy. Duh...
> But it was s’posed to be a moose, right  I did get the right animal?


Lol! Correct animal!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Hurray for black bags!!!!
> 
> I am probably most content with my black bags. I love and use all of them and don’t feel even a tiny desire to sell any. I do, however, still want a black SF Chanel jumbo w/shw, a smallish black bag w/ghw, a black nylon Prada bag for workouts and a black card holder. I only plan to add the Prada and card holder this year as I’m quite content with my current black options.
> 
> The only black bag that I’ve sold which I really miss is the MK Leigh of all things. That was a goatskin bag that held a ton so I could schlep it everywhere. My beloved JC hobo has taken up the slack but it’s a little more of a pain to find things in it given its vertical orientation.  I miss the Prada in theory. I rarely wore it. I just liked knowing it was there. Lol!!!!
> 
> I really wish I had bought the Chanel jumbo in a different material. I miss having a black SF jumbo in my collection.  But, patent bags just don’t hold my heart.
> 
> My new to me Chanel tote has changed my world. I definitely can see me getting another tote. It’s so useful!!!
> 
> *2016*:
> • Prada Saffiano Bauletto
> • Monika Ching Pony Hair Bucket
> • Dior Patent Soft Tote
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> View attachment 4369748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Michael Kors Leigh
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody
> • Urban Expressions Pleather Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369749
> *2017*:
> _Sold_
> • Dior soft tote
> • MK leigh
> _Added_
> • Ltd. Edition YSL small monogram
> cabas w/ black hardware
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> View attachment 4369758
> *2018*_:
> Added:_
> • Fendi Large By The Way
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> • Max Mara Whitney
> _Gifted_
> • Urban Expressions Clutch
> View attachment 4369779
> View attachment 4369781
> View attachment 4369798
> *2019*:
> _Added_
> • Dior Ltd Edition Studded WOC
> • Chanel City Caviar Tote
> (sold and reclaimed my YSL)
> _Sold_
> • Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo
> _Gifted_
> • Monika Chiang Pony Hair Bucket
> _Up_ _for_ _Sale_
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> • Michael Kors Mini Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369796
> 
> View attachment 4369797
> View attachment 4369794
> View attachment 4369795



Excellent black bag collection and great job curating! I’m also slightly sad that the Prada exited your collection but I’m very pleased that you held out for the perfect tote for you, which you’re loving!



Sparkletastic said:


> We took today off to recover from an incredibly fun weekend. Every single moment was a blast!
> 
> One stop was IKEA. I hadn’t really shopped there before. It’s HUGE!!!!!! We didn’t see anything we wanted but, it was a fun trip.  It was unseasonably cold here again so I was super casual in dark blue skinny jeans, a burgundy sweater, leather jacket, high heeled moto boots and  my gold Chanel Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn’t gotten this bag out in a while. I didn’t realize how much I missed her! I love metallics so I’m going to up the focus on getting a smaller gold bag.
> 
> What bags and outfits are you wearing today?



Wearing a black suit with a white lace top and my shocking pink Ralph Lauren shoulder bag.



Sparkletastic said:


> I know I’m late on this but, I wanted to chime in.
> 
> First, I love your black bags!! You have such a great range of interesting, beautiful and classic styles.
> 
> Second, I wouldn’t sell the Gucci. And, you know I’m not one for keeping bags I think are past their prime. LOL! Gucci recycles their styles so often that it keeps almost all their bags fresh. Yours looks like a great casual bag. I could see lots of carefree yet stylish uses for it.  If anything, I would exit the Mulberry as it has similar styling but, not nearly the personality.
> 
> Re: the YSL. That is such a smart looking bag. It’s a little close in style to your classic flap but, the hardware color and mixed quilting does give it some distance. Plus it’s just a great looking bag. Let me know what you think. I’m still kinda “off” of YSL given my quality and service issues with them. But, I really like a lot of their styles.



Thank you very much for the compliments! I agree, I had already decided I want to keep my Gucci based on its utility (comfort and size) but then @papertiger made me feel even more comfortable with my decision by pointing out that Gucci currently has hobo bags which are very similar in style (but several times as expensive as mine was when I bought it!)

The YSL has arrived. I’d also worried before seeing it that it might double up on my classic flap style but it looks very different. It’s taller and thinner and gives this cool briefcase vibe which I find really attractive and completely different from Chanel. I’ve planted the YSL in the corner of my room on its own little sofa and I pick it up from time to time to deliberate on whether or not it’s perfect! I love so many things. It’s a lovely size, the mixed quilt is beautiful and it’s the most beautiful caviar finish to the leather. But it can’t stand on its base (too narrow) so you have to lay it down or prop it up. Will that annoy me eventually? I have no idea. But I keep mulling 



msd_bags said:


> A quick reveal!!
> 
> I’m currently on vacation in Japan and my friends and I spent a day at the Kobe-Sanda Premium Outlets.  We took the special bus that got us directly there; arrived at about 10:20am.  The return trip would be at 4pm.
> 
> We had not been there an hour and I already got a bag!! I guess it’s really the advantage of having a wish list, albeit an unofficial one in my case (everything is hazy in my mind). [emoji3]
> 
> It’s the Givenchy medium Pandora! I first saw a grey one in sheepskin (??; but it’s not that crumpled look?) at the store.  My heart started to beat fast!! Then as I moved farther into the store, I saw the Pandora in the leather I want (goatskin!) and in the color I prefer (oxblood!)!!  Double yay!! Moreover, there was a new piece available at the stockroom. Plus the SAs were really super nice, maybe because it was still close to opening time.
> 
> Here is the bag - not the greatest of photos since I have limited space to shoot at our Airbnb place, but I already want to share with my pocket friends. [emoji3].
> 
> View attachment 4369913
> 
> 
> Btw, I was almost tempted by a second wishlist item - Prada nylon bag in fuchsia.  It was offered at a great discount!  At the end of the day, 1 wishlist bag is enough for the day. [emoji3]



Yayyyy! Congratulations on your new purchase. Very excited for you!



Cookiefiend said:


> You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them.
> Here are my bags from last year:
> View attachment 4369989
> 
> I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged.
> Here are my current beauties:
> First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel.
> View attachment 4369993
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!)
> Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4369998



Love the last picture of your favourite trio. They’re lovely, all of them. You know I love your Lockme bucket!


----------



## vink

Cookiefiend said:


> You all know how much I love black bags - I don’t know why - but I am always drawn to them.
> Here are my bags from last year:
> View attachment 4369989
> 
> I donated the Coach backpack, the Lovecat clutch is listed, and my adorable Loewe was having an edge coating issue (a big NO for me) and was exchanged.
> Here are my current beauties:
> First are the bags that I consider ‘Special Use’ - so small bags and travel.
> View attachment 4369993
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, Coach Quincy and Olbrish Torii (love the handle on this!)
> Next are my favorites - Gucci Small Padlock (what I exchanged the Loewe for), LV Lockme Bucket and Hermès Kelly BBK [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4369998



Nice black collection. So, you’re exchanging the puzzle for something else? Or just for a new one in black? I’ve heard about a complain on the edge coat on puzzles for some time, but since I never have one and my hammock is doing fine, I don’t know anymore. I’m now eyeing one bag (for almost half a year now) but since it’s woven, I think there’ll be tons of edge coat needed. I’m getting nervous. It’s not here yet. My boutique is still waiting. And I’m waiting, too. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## muchstuff

essiedub said:


> Ya I'm an idiot. It seemed too small and your coffee was in its pen. Plus it looked mossy. Duh...
> But it was s’posed to be a moose, right  I did get the right animal?


This too is not a real moose ...


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Looking lovely! I love your Barolo Loop.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on scoring your perfect Pandora, great specs!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> This too is not a real moose ...
> View attachment 4370551


What is that?!?


----------



## essiedub

muchstuff said:


> This too is not a real moose ...
> View attachment 4370551






I don't think I’ve really ever seen a moose ..not typical zoo animals.  I hope to see one when we go to GlacierNP  this summer!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I mentioned that I’m focusing on my jewelry collection right now. I’m also still trying to optimize my wardrobe. So, I really would like to successfully do a year hard pause (I don’t like the “b” ban word).
> 
> I went a year between mid 2016 and mid 2017. And, that was only broken because Mr. S bought me a bag I dearly love but hadn’t asked for.
> 
> So, I’m thinking I can do it again. This is coming up because I’m only one month from my last purchase and there are three bags I really want to get - a new Gucci Dionysus in navy, a black Chanel SF jumbo, a red LV Lockme II BB. I know I’d use them all so the temptation is huge.



How about planning to get only these bags and won’t stray?  I can I understand that some bags on your list such as SF jumbo will be quite HTF in the exact condition and price you may want. So, how about focusing on these and ignore the rest?


----------



## vink

ElainePG said:


> This is a burst of



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> What is that?!?


It looks like a source of tetanus, lol!


----------



## christinemliu

Jumping on black bag week...I absolutely love staring at everyone's posts. I avoided black bags for the longest time because my Mom always uses them and so it equated her (thus equaling "old" but of course, my Mom isn't old, just aging gracefully  ) in my mind...and now I think they are awesome because they seem like they handle dirt and the everyday better!, plus they never clash with your outfit... lastly some of the softest leather are from my black bags:

Rough & Tumble Market Tote
Longchamp Neo (bought for me by my Mom haha)
Massaccesi Demetra
Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack

I owned a MM Fullsize Soulmate in black merinos but sold it, and a MM Phoebe in black vacchetta will be made for me sometime this year, so thus not pictured:




And side note, I love IKEA...if I lived near one, I would go every day for the free coffee for with the family card and the free hour of babysitting haha!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> Excellent black bag collection and great job curating! I’m also slightly sad that the Prada exited your collection but I’m very pleased that you held out for the perfect tote for you, which you’re loving!
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing a black suit with a white lace top and my shocking pink Ralph Lauren shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the compliments! I agree, I had already decided I want to keep my Gucci based on its utility (comfort and size) but then @papertiger made me feel even more comfortable with my decision by pointing out that Gucci currently has hobo bags which are very similar in style (but several times as expensive as mine was when I bought it!)
> 
> The YSL has arrived. I’d also worried before seeing it that it might double up on my classic flap style but it looks very different. It’s taller and thinner and gives this cool briefcase vibe which I find really attractive and completely different from Chanel. I’ve planted the YSL in the corner of my room on its own little sofa and I pick it up from time to time to deliberate on whether or not it’s perfect! I love so many things. It’s a lovely size, the mixed quilt is beautiful and it’s the most beautiful caviar finish to the leather. But it can’t stand on its base (too narrow) so you have to lay it down or prop it up. Will that annoy me eventually? I have no idea. But I keep mulling
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyyy! Congratulations on your new purchase. Very excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the last picture of your favourite trio. They’re lovely, all of them. You know I love your Lockme bucket!


[emoji173]️ It truly is a great purse! [emoji173]️


vink said:


> Nice black collection. So, you’re exchanging the puzzle for something else? Or just for a new one in black? I’ve heard about a complain on the edge coat on puzzles for some time, but since I never have one and my hammock is doing fine, I don’t know anymore. I’m now eyeing one bag (for almost half a year now) but since it’s woven, I think there’ll be tons of edge coat needed. I’m getting nervous. It’s not here yet. My boutique is still waiting. And I’m waiting, too. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


I had only had the Loewe Puzzle for 9 months when I noticed the flap in front had a crack. I told myself not to be a Picky Pete and that it wasn’t a big deal, but then I found another. 
This is something I cannot stand - especially since it wasn’t an inexpensive purse - I hate feeling them on my hand, catching on my clothes and then getting fuzz stuck in the cracks from my sweater or coat. Just no no no! 
So I took it back to Nordstrom to see if I could exchange it for another - I loved that bag - it was perfect for me. I loved the angles, the shape and size, and the leather. But there was only one and it wasn’t in perfect shape. So I exchanged it for the Gucci. 
The Gucci is a little smaller (@Sparkletastic called it! [emoji6]), but I really like it. A lot. [emoji173]️
I probably won’t buy another Loewe because I keep reading that the edge coating keeps cracking. If they could get that straightened out, I’d get another in a heart beat.


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> What is that?!?


Moose-shaped yard ornament


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It looks like a source of tetanus, lol!


Not totally wrong


----------



## msd_bags

What inspired @cookiefiend’s bag:


We’re here at the Fushimi Inari Shrine in Kyoto. [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Gosh, are we Russian shawl twins? If not the same frighteningly similar


i bet we are, coz i have about a dozen of them, on one, or the other we definitely will be twins!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Great combo!
> 
> I bet everyone thinks dark red means Autumn Winter, but you make it perfect for the sunshine with that TB scarf


for me it's second black, bordeaux and navy, i wear all year round, bordeaux works so well with my copper red hair and green eyes


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> What inspired @cookiefiend’s bag:
> View attachment 4370658
> 
> We’re here at the Fushimi Inari Shrine in Kyoto. [emoji3]



Fantastic


----------



## papertiger

christinemliu said:


> Jumping on black bag week...I absolutely love staring at everyone's posts. I avoided black bags for the longest time because my Mom always uses them and so it equated her (thus equaling "old" but of course, my Mom isn't old, just aging gracefully  ) in my mind...and now I think they are awesome because they seem like they handle dirt and the everyday better!, plus they never clash with your outfit... lastly some of the softest leather are from my black bags:
> 
> Rough & Tumble Market Tote
> Longchamp Neo (bought for me by my Mom haha)
> Massaccesi Demetra
> Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack
> 
> I owned a MM Fullsize Soulmate in black merinos but sold it, and a MM Phoebe in black vacchetta will be made for me sometime this year, so thus not pictured:
> 
> View attachment 4370615
> 
> 
> And side note, I love IKEA...if I lived near one, I would go every day for the free coffee for with the family card and the free hour of babysitting haha!



Great practical bags


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 4369076
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Sold LV Neo Cabby
> Moved Caviar O Case Double Pouch to SLGs
> Sold Tory Burch Dena
> Bought Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 4369080
> 
> *2019*
> 
> Sold Celine Classic Box
> Bought Chanel Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW
> 
> View attachment 4369081



You sold your Celine black BOX!?


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I posted all my black bags as I carried them in December. Here they all are again. I think that is all of them. The first is Henri Bendel, the 4th is Brighton, the 5th in BV. The rest are Coach from many different eras.



'Central Park at Night' is so great , that BV a absolute classic of classics


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Everyone is showing such gorgeous black bags today! I have four, in graduated sizes.
> 
> My largest. It's incredibly useful, because the outside pocket keeps my phone within easy reach but has a postman's lock closure to keep it firmly in place. This is a Mulberry Blenheim. I believe they made this style for about five minutes.
> View attachment 4368054
> 
> 
> Next down, a Botkier bag that The Hubster bought for me when I was first becoming interested in handbags. It's a good size for weekends. I really like the gunmetal hardware. The interior is fuchsia, which is fun.
> 
> View attachment 4368055
> 
> 
> I don't need to say anything about my BV pillow bag! (Except that it was a thrift shop find... )
> View attachment 4368056
> 
> 
> And, for dress-up in the fall and winter, my vintage Cordé bag from the 1940s. Fabric, with a lucite handle.
> View attachment 4368057



Each one is special. Corde is amazing and I adore black bags with bright contrasting colours.

Black is more than a colour. Seeing everyone's black bags makes me really appreciated them as a genre


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> Jumping on black bag week...I absolutely love staring at everyone's posts. I avoided black bags for the longest time because my Mom always uses them and so it equated her (thus equaling "old" but of course, my Mom isn't old, just aging gracefully  ) in my mind...and now I think they are awesome because they seem like they handle dirt and the everyday better!, plus they never clash with your outfit... lastly some of the softest leather are from my black bags:
> 
> Rough & Tumble Market Tote
> Longchamp Neo (bought for me by my Mom haha)
> Massaccesi Demetra
> Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack
> 
> I owned a MM Fullsize Soulmate in black merinos but sold it, and a MM Phoebe in black vacchetta will be made for me sometime this year, so thus not pictured:
> 
> View attachment 4370615
> 
> 
> And side note, I love IKEA...if I lived near one, I would go every day for the free coffee for with the family card and the free hour of babysitting haha!


Looks like yummy leather on the Massaccesi  and the pack.


----------



## vink

Cookiefiend said:


> [emoji173]️ It truly is a great purse! [emoji173]️
> 
> I had only had the Loewe Puzzle for 9 months when I noticed the flap in front had a crack. I told myself not to be a Picky Pete and that it wasn’t a big deal, but then I found another.
> This is something I cannot stand - especially since it wasn’t an inexpensive purse - I hate feeling them on my hand, catching on my clothes and then getting fuzz stuck in the cracks from my sweater or coat. Just no no no!
> So I took it back to Nordstrom to see if I could exchange it for another - I loved that bag - it was perfect for me. I loved the angles, the shape and size, and the leather. But there was only one and it wasn’t in perfect shape. So I exchanged it for the Gucci.
> The Gucci is a little smaller (@Sparkletastic called it! [emoji6]), but I really like it. A lot. [emoji173]️
> I probably won’t buy another Loewe because I keep reading that the edge coating keeps cracking. If they could get that straightened out, I’d get another in a heart beat.



Thanks for your answer! Arg! I hate to hear about it getting caught on your sweater. The one I’m eyeing since it’s shown on runway last year is this hammock. 



It’s love at first sight and I’ve been waiting since then. Feel like forever to me. I normally don’t get bothered by the edge paint, but maybe because it never happened to me. Now that there’re so many complaints about this issue for puzzle on Loewe thread, I’m getting nervous. Although hammock never get complained before and mine is doing so fine, this one is different. It’s going to be full of edge paint! And with the service here, I can’t count on return or exchange that easily. [emoji17] Decision is hard. ....


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Thanks for your answer! Arg! I hate to hear about it getting caught on your sweater. The one I’m eyeing since it’s shown on runway last year is this hammock.
> View attachment 4370849
> 
> 
> It’s love at first sight and I’ve been waiting since then. Feel like forever to me. I normally don’t get bothered by the edge paint, but maybe because it never happened to me. Now that there’re so many complaints about this issue for puzzle on Loewe thread, I’m getting nervous. Although hammock never get complained before and mine is doing so fine, this one is different. It’s going to be full of edge paint! And with the service here, I can’t count on return or exchange that easily. [emoji17] Decision is hard. ....


It's beautiful but looks like hand carry only. Is that okay for you?


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> What inspired @cookiefiend’s bag:
> View attachment 4370658
> 
> We’re here at the Fushimi Inari Shrine in Kyoto. [emoji3]



Yes! So beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

christinemliu said:


> Jumping on black bag week...I absolutely love staring at everyone's posts. I avoided black bags for the longest time because my Mom always uses them and so it equated her (thus equaling "old" but of course, my Mom isn't old, just aging gracefully  ) in my mind...and now I think they are awesome because they seem like they handle dirt and the everyday better!, plus they never clash with your outfit... lastly some of the softest leather are from my black bags:
> 
> Rough & Tumble Market Tote
> Longchamp Neo (bought for me by my Mom haha)
> Massaccesi Demetra
> Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack
> 
> I owned a MM Fullsize Soulmate in black merinos but sold it, and a MM Phoebe in black vacchetta will be made for me sometime this year, so thus not pictured:
> 
> View attachment 4370615
> 
> And side note, I love IKEA...if I lived near one, I would go every day for the free coffee for with the family card and the free hour of babysitting haha!


Beautiful leather on the MM!


vink said:


> Thanks for your answer! Arg! I hate to hear about it getting caught on your sweater. The one I’m eyeing since it’s shown on runway last year is this hammock.
> View attachment 4370849
> 
> 
> It’s love at first sight and I’ve been waiting since then. Feel like forever to me. I normally don’t get bothered by the edge paint, but maybe because it never happened to me. Now that there’re so many complaints about this issue for puzzle on Loewe thread, I’m getting nervous. Although hammock never get complained before and mine is doing so fine, this one is different. It’s going to be full of edge paint! And with the service here, I can’t count on return or exchange that easily. [emoji17] Decision is hard. ....


That is a darling purse!
It is a hard decision - I think with the Puzzle it might have been a particular problem because of the design. The front flap is always bent/curved - its just the nature of the leather and the design of the purse. It wasn't on the body of the purse - where all the folds and edges are - because they are almost always straight.
I was lucky in that I bought it through Nordstrom and it was less than a year old. I send a kind thought to Nordies every time I wear the Gucci.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> It's beautiful but looks like hand carry only. Is that okay for you?



It has strap that stay on my shoulder. [emoji4] It’s hidden in this photo. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful leather on the MM!
> 
> That is a darling purse!
> It is a hard decision - I think with the Puzzle it might have been a particular problem because of the design. The front flap is always bent/curved - its just the nature of the leather and the design of the purse. It wasn't on the body of the purse - where all the folds and edges are - because they are almost always straight.
> I was lucky in that I bought it through Nordstrom and it was less than a year old. I send a kind thought to Nordies every time I wear the Gucci.



No Nordstrom here. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] I start to wonder if they put any edge paint on those woven leather strands. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> You sold your Celine black BOX!?


It is true, I sold it. I purchased four bags in 2017, two of them were H bags. I was feeling overwhelmed with the number of bags in my closet and the total collection purchase price of my bags. I sold 3 bags in 2017 and I chose to release 8 bags in 2018, a total of 11 bags in 13 months. I let the Céline Medium Classic Box go in the 2018 purge. It is a beautiful bag, box leather and lined in lambskin, I can wear it crossbody, it was just slightly annoying in being small capacity with internal dividers. I occasionally wonder if it would fit in my collection now as I rotate more card cases and small SLGs. Have any of you thought about bags after you rehomed them?


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> It is true, I sold it. I purchased four bags in 2017, two of them were H bags. I was feeling overwhelmed with the number of bags in my closet and the total collection purchase price of my bags. I sold 3 bags in 2017 and I chose to release 8 bags in 2018, a total of 11 bags in 13 months. I let the Céline Medium Classic Box go in the 2018 purge. It is a beautiful bag, box leather and lined in lambskin, I can wear it crossbody, it was just slightly annoying in being small capacity with internal dividers. I occasionally wonder if it would fit in my collection now as I rotate more card cases and small SLGs. Have any of you thought about bags after you rehomed them?



Then I can totally understand. 

A beautiful vintage, black, smooth leather, square bag with amazing hardware. I gave it to a friend, mostly because the strap was too short for the bag. Otherwise I'm pretty happy I sold/gave away my other bags...and there were a lot of them around 2013\14 when we moved.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> It is true, I sold it. I purchased four bags in 2017, two of them were H bags. I was feeling overwhelmed with the number of bags in my closet and the total collection purchase price of my bags. I sold 3 bags in 2017 and I chose to release 8 bags in 2018, a total of 11 bags in 13 months. I let the Céline Medium Classic Box go in the 2018 purge. It is a beautiful bag, box leather and lined in lambskin, I can wear it crossbody, it was just slightly annoying in being small capacity with internal dividers. I occasionally wonder if it would fit in my collection now as I rotate more card cases and small SLGs. Have any of you thought about bags after you rehomed them?


Yes I have thought about the bags but I do not regret any sales. Once I fully decide I want to sell something I want it gone!


----------



## ML_chanel

For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?


----------



## whateve

mimi_buckley said:


> For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?


I'm having a hard time remembering too, because I just started this year and it hasn't become a routine yet. It's best to make it part of your routine. So do it the same time every day when you also have something you do every day so you'll remember.


----------



## lynne_ross

mimi_buckley said:


> For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?


I am tracking my bags for 2019 for the first time. I have a piece of paper with each bag listed and a pen in my closet. Then I just mark down which bag I used that day when getting ready for bed. I mark W for work, D for day, E for errands just to get a sense of use. Keeping it simple!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Excellent black bag collection and great job curating! I’m also slightly sad that the Prada exited your collection but I’m very pleased that you held out for the perfect tote for you, which you’re loving!
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing a black suit with a white lace top and my shocking pink Ralph Lauren shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the compliments! I agree, I had already decided I want to keep my Gucci based on its utility (comfort and size) but then @papertiger made me feel even more comfortable with my decision by pointing out that Gucci currently has hobo bags which are very similar in style (but several times as expensive as mine was when I bought it!)
> 
> The YSL has arrived. I’d also worried before seeing it that it might double up on my classic flap style but it looks very different. It’s taller and thinner and gives this cool briefcase vibe which I find really attractive and completely different from Chanel. I’ve planted the YSL in the corner of my room on its own little sofa and I pick it up from time to time to deliberate on whether or not it’s perfect! I love so many things. It’s a lovely size, the mixed quilt is beautiful and it’s the most beautiful caviar finish to the leather. But it can’t stand on its base (too narrow) so you have to lay it down or prop it up. Will that annoy me eventually? I have no idea. But I keep mulling
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyyy! Congratulations on your new purchase. Very excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the last picture of your favourite trio. They’re lovely, all of them. You know I love your Lockme bucket!


Black, pink and white is the perfect outfit color combo, IMHO. LOL!

I’m surprised that the YSL doesn’t stand on its own.  I’ve never had a bag not stand unless it was a WOC or clutch.  Gosh, it’s so pretty. I think I’d be ok with it if I planned to use it for pleasure. It could lounge prettily on a table or hang from the bag of a chair. But, I don’t think I’d like that for business.

There are tons of bags out there and you have a really nice collection. Put it to what I lovingly consider the “@Papertiger Test”. Does this truly elevate / add to my collection?  Is it better in looks and / or function than what I have?  If so? Pounce! If not. Wait and find the bag that does.


muchstuff said:


> This too is not a real moose ...
> View attachment 4370551





vink said:


> How about planning to get only these bags and won’t stray?  I can I understand that some bags on your list such as SF jumbo will be quite HTF in the exact condition and price you may want. So, how about focusing on these and ignore the rest?


You are so right on the SF. I’ve been poking around and have seen some “almosts”. But, since I don’t have to have it _now_, I’m going to be super picky. (Honestly, I’m going to be extremely picky on any preloved bag from now on. I’m done with doctoring bags.)  So, I could really let that come as it comes. I thought I wanted lamb but if I could find caviar like my tote, that would be ideal.

Gucci drops in price so much retail, I’d love to find a pristine navy medium Diorama. But, there is no guarantee
I’ll buy one and I’m seriously tired of hunting for bags. And, the price point is low enough where it really isn’t worth buying resale. The main thing though is Mr. S was with me when I saw it. Soooooo...I kinda expect that to come in before year end anyway.  
<Pro tip: An SO buying a bag for you doesn’t reeeeaaaaallly count. It’s like eating calories on vacation. LOL! >

That leaves me with the red LV Lockme BB. I am doing the same thing I did before I bought the black one - fussing about the price knowing I’ll wear it. The only difference now is the bag has been out a couple years. There are new styles that may come out in 12 -24 months. So, I feel like I should wait. Sometimes trying to predict “bag futures” (LOL!) works for me. There are a couple of bags-I-shall-not-name that I liked late into their product life cycle, resisted buying as a result and I’m glad I did. But, there are a couple I should have bought when I thought I was late (the striking Givenchy Antigona is one)


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> It is true, I sold it. I purchased four bags in 2017, two of them were H bags. I was feeling overwhelmed with the number of bags in my closet and the total collection purchase price of my bags. I sold 3 bags in 2017 and I chose to release 8 bags in 2018, a total of 11 bags in 13 months. I let the Céline Medium Classic Box go in the 2018 purge. It is a beautiful bag, box leather and lined in lambskin, I can wear it crossbody, it was just slightly annoying in being small capacity with internal dividers. I occasionally wonder if it would fit in my collection now as I rotate more card cases and small SLGs. Have any of you thought about bags after you rehomed them?


I can understand why you sold the Box. I love the bag but steered clear of buying when I heard it had significant capacity constraints. Bags have to be functional as well as pretty. 

I have sold over 150 bags in my life and only miss the black Prada bauletto and wine Gucci Top Handle Stirrup that I sold last year. But, it’s more of a fond remembrance because I just didn’t carry the bags. I wouldn’t want them back. So, when I sell a bag I’m usually giddy that it’s gone. 


mimi_buckley said:


> For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?


It may sound weird but, I make my tally each evening when I put out my clothes for the next day. That’s when I’m changing my items into a new bag so it triggers me to make a tick mark. I typically change every day so I get regular reminders. But, even if I don’t change the bag. They laying out of clothes has gotten to be my reminder.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need. 

I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus. 

The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals. 

I’m open to suggestions!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!


Kipling
washable nylon, wallet-friendly prices, array of colours!


----------



## Cookiefiend

mimi_buckley said:


> For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?





whateve said:


> I'm having a hard time remembering too, because I just started this year and it hasn't become a routine yet. It's best to make it part of your routine. So do it the same time every day when you also have something you do every day so you'll remember.


I use Stylebook - so every day I add my OOTD, shoes, purses and scarves. Its something I do while Mr Cookie watches tv in the evening. I also keep a spreadsheet for purses and scarves and frequently add that information at the same time.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I don't think I’ve really ever seen a moose ..not typical zoo animals.  I hope to see one when we go to GlacierNP  this summer!


I've seen one "up close & personal" at the top of a mountain when DH and I were hiking. It came within 20 feet of us. We froze in our tracks! And the moose froze too, and we just stood there for a while, firmly planted on all two/four feet. Then the moose ambled off in the other direction, and DH and I began breathing again.

Some people don't realize it, but moose (mooses? meese???) can be dangerous if provoked. They have extremely sharp hooves. So we didn't move, barely breathed, and avoided eye contact so it (he? she?) wouldn't feel frightened.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!



Mine is a foldout holdall from Lidl. Main reason I like it is it folds up, super light, I can wash it and it has an inside and outside pocket.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Each one is special. Corde is amazing and I adore black bags with bright contrasting colours.
> 
> Black is more than a colour. Seeing everyone's black bags makes me *really appreciated them as a genre*


Never though of it that way. Kinda like "film noir" movies!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I occasionally wonder if it would fit in my collection now as I rotate more card cases and small SLGs. *Have any of you thought about bags after you rehomed them?*


Nope. Out of sight, out of mind. But then again, it might be psychological... not wanting to have regrets.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. So I looked it up. It’s actually $350 not $500. Hmmm...I wish it had a space specifically for my water bottle. I wonder if I’d get tired of the flap being sideways / not fully closed to accommodate a taller water bottle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Also, I never consider must have functional bags an “in”. I gotta workout so, I gotta have some sort of bag. Same with laptop bags, luggage, picnic bags/baskets,  etc. Anything I have to own - and have zero risk of wanting multiples - is just a necessity. 

Do you count purely functional bags?


----------



## ElainePG

mimi_buckley said:


> For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?


I don't do my "official" tally until the end of the year, but since I put a tick mark beside each bag daily, I can get a visual sense of bag use just by glancing at my spreadsheet.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!


If I went to a gym to work out (I have a home gym) then I would get one of those fun sequins bags. I was thinking of getting my daughter one for her skating lessons. 


https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/toys/fashion-angels-duffle-bag-moons/787909772626-item.html


----------



## papertiger

I love black bags
Quite a few of these vintage were inherited. 
Black bags I still have:

Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag 
Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s 
Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack 
Gucci 1960s silk evening bag 
Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag 
Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
Gucci Jockey Boston


----------



## papertiger

con...

BV 1990s lamb hobo
Hermes 1980s handbag
Bracher Emden clutch (silver leather inside - quite good with an all-black outfit Summer or Winter
Hermes '1938' clutch


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Never though of it that way. Kinda like "film noir" movies!



Exactly! Forever classics.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!


MZ Wallace.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So I looked it up. It’s actually $350 not $500. Hmmm...I wish it had a space specifically for my water bottle. I wonder if I’d get tired of the flap being sideways / not fully closed to accommodate a taller water bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I never consider must have functional bags an “in”. I gotta workout so, I gotta have some sort of bag. Same with laptop bags, luggage, picnic bags/baskets,  etc. Anything I have to own - and have zero risk of wanting multiples - is just a necessity.
> 
> Do you count purely functional bags?


I have a separate list of one function bags. Like the messenger bag I wear for outdoor art fairs that gets shoved in stuff. The backpack I use for travel only. They go on a list that can not exceed ten bags that I call sport /travel. I did however count my little wicker bag as a handbag because that is how it will be worn. For me it does not go by price but by usage.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston


Love the Chanel backpack! They are all lovely though.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston


Wow! Great variety and textures. Lucky to have inherited some!


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! Great variety and textures. Lucky to have inherited some!



Thank you


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So I looked it up. It’s actually $350 not $500. Hmmm...I wish it had a space specifically for my water bottle. I wonder if I’d get tired of the flap being sideways / not fully closed to accommodate a taller water bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I never consider must have functional bags an “in”. I gotta workout so, I gotta have some sort of bag. Same with laptop bags, luggage, picnic bags/baskets,  etc. Anything I have to own - and have zero risk of wanting multiples - is just a necessity.
> 
> Do you count purely functional bags?


Not if I don't use them as a purse. I have a Kate Spade tote I use just to cart books to and from the library. If I have a purse that functions as a purse but I only use it when traveling, I still count it as a purse.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Not if I don't use them as a purse. I have a Kate Spade tote I use just to cart books to and from the library. If I have a purse that functions as a purse but I only use it when traveling, I still count it as a purse.


+1 it has to be used as a purse. So I don’t count travel bags - including my longchamp since it is in the luggage category. I use my neverfull and Prada tote as a work bag and they double as purse for those uses. Don’t have seperate laptop bag.


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> I've seen one "up close & personal" at the top of a mountain when DH and I were hiking. It came within 20 feet of us. We froze in our tracks! And the moose froze too, and we just stood there for a while, firmly planted on all two/four feet. Then the moose ambled off in the other direction, and DH and I began breathing again.
> 
> Some people don't realize it, but moose (mooses? meese???) can be dangerous if provoked. They have extremely sharp hooves. So we didn't move, barely breathed, and avoided eye contact so it (he? she?) wouldn't feel frightened.



Was this at Glacier? Apparently bears are the thing there. Ulg.
But moose would scare me also...aren’t they like huge HUGE? I constantly read about the buffoons that approach Bison at Yellowstone and well ..lights out.  

Speaking of bison, I recently got this bison padfolio...love the graining.  Truthfully, I kinda don’t want to know/see the actual animal. I feel bad. Same thing with steak..I know it’s from a cow but I prefer to see the source as the supermarket.

This is the pen I’ve rotated into..another Shaeffer, but a ballpoint. I prefer the silkiness of the fountain pen.


----------



## lynne_ross

essiedub said:


> Was this at Glacier? Apparently bears are the thing there. Ulg.
> But moose would scare me also...aren’t they like huge HUGE? I constantly read about the buffoons that approach Bison at Yellowstone and well ..lights out.
> 
> Speaking of bison, I recently got this bison padfolio...love the graining.  Truthfully, I kinda don’t want to know/see the actual animal. I feel bad. Same thing with steak..I know it’s from a cow but I prefer to see the source as the supermarket.
> 
> This is the pen I’ve rotated into..another Shaeffer, but a ballpoint. I prefer the silkiness of the fountain pen.
> View attachment 4371350


Love your transition in this post. Yeah I don’t like knowing where things come from either and I grew up on a farm. It is the thing that keeps me from getting into exotic bags - they actually look like the animal.


----------



## christinemliu

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this [emoji813] )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston


That Liberty laptop case is a work of art...it's breathtaking!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Not if I don't use them as a purse. I have a Kate Spade tote I use just to cart books to and from the library. If I have a purse that functions as a purse but I only use it when traveling, I still count it as a purse.


This is me too! You explained it better.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4368290
> View attachment 4368291
> View attachment 4368292
> View attachment 4368293



What a gorgeous collection! Those Bals are so fabulous. The Day and Twiggy are beautiful. You can see the quality of the leather so clearly. I just want to squish that Day (still one of my favorite bag designs EVER in terms of usability and style). And your Harlow is settling in nicely.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Then I can totally understand.
> 
> A beautiful vintage, black, smooth leather, square bag with amazing hardware. I gave it to a friend, mostly because the strap was too short for the bag. Otherwise I'm pretty happy I sold/gave away my other bags...and there were a lot of them around 2013\14 when we moved.





lynne_ross said:


> Yes I have thought about the bags but I do not regret any sales. Once I fully decide I want to sell something I want it gone!





Sparkletastic said:


> I can understand why you sold the Box. I love the bag but steered clear of buying when I heard it had significant capacity constraints. Bags have to be functional as well as pretty.
> 
> I have sold over 150 bags in my life and only miss the black Prada bauletto and wine Gucci Top Handle Stirrup that I sold last year. But, it’s more of a fond remembrance because I just didn’t carry the bags. I wouldn’t want them back. So, when I sell a bag I’m usually giddy that it’s gone.
> 
> It may sound weird but, I make my tally each evening when I put out my clothes for the next day. That’s when I’m changing my items into a new bag so it triggers me to make a tick mark. I typically change every day so I get regular reminders. But, even if I don’t change the bag. They laying out of clothes has gotten to be my reminder.





ElainePG said:


> Nope. Out of sight, out of mind. But then again, it might be psychological... not wanting to have regrets.


Thanks for your feedback. It was the right decision for me at that time. I don’t have any regrets. It makes more room for whatever comes next!


----------



## More bags

mimi_buckley said:


> For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?


I do my clothing and bag tally after I change out of my clothes when I get home. In my clothing tally spreadsheet, I change the date at the top of the page - it is a cell with the number for the date, for example March 13 is just 13. In my bag tracking spreadsheet I have a cell that calculates the date based on the total uses so I can quickly see if I forgot to update a day. Good luck with your tracking!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!


Lululemon


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston





papertiger said:


> con...
> 
> BV 1990s lamb hobo
> Hermes 1980s handbag
> Bracher Emden clutch (silver leather inside - quite good with an all-black outfit Summer or Winter
> Hermes '1938' clutch


Your black bags are gorgeous! My favourites are your BBK, Croc Pullman and your 1938 Clutch.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Was this at Glacier? Apparently bears are the thing there. Ulg.
> But moose would scare me also...aren’t they like huge HUGE? I constantly read about the buffoons that approach Bison at Yellowstone and well ..lights out.
> 
> Speaking of bison, I recently got this bison padfolio...love the graining.  Truthfully, I kinda don’t want to know/see the actual animal. I feel bad. Same thing with steak..I know it’s from a cow but I prefer to see the source as the supermarket.
> 
> This is the pen I’ve rotated into..another Shaeffer, but a ballpoint. I prefer the silkiness of the fountain pen.
> View attachment 4371350


Great segue to bison. Lovely padfolio and pen!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> con...
> 
> BV 1990s lamb hobo
> Hermes 1980s handbag
> Bracher Emden clutch (silver leather inside - quite good with an all-black outfit Summer or Winter
> Hermes '1938' clutch


What a wonderful eclectic collection!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Black, pink and white is the perfect outfit color combo, IMHO. LOL!
> 
> I’m surprised that the YSL doesn’t stand on its own.  I’ve never had a bag not stand unless it was a WOC or clutch.  Gosh, it’s so pretty. I think I’d be ok with it if I planned to use it for pleasure. It could lounge prettily on a table or hang from the bag of a chair. But, I don’t think I’d like that for business.
> 
> There are tons of bags out there and you have a really nice collection. Put it to what I lovingly consider the “@Papertiger Test”. Does this truly elevate / add to my collection?  Is it better in looks and / or function than what I have?  If so? Pounce! If not. Wait and find the bag that does.
> 
> You are so right on the SF. I’ve been poking around and have seen some “almosts”. But, since I don’t have to have it _now_, I’m going to be super picky. (Honestly, I’m going to be extremely picky on any preloved bag from now on. I’m done with doctoring bags.)  So, I could really let that come as it comes. I thought I wanted lamb but if I could find caviar like my tote, that would be ideal.
> 
> Gucci drops in price so much retail, I’d love to find a pristine navy medium Diorama. But, there is no guarantee
> I’ll buy one and I’m seriously tired of hunting for bags. And, the price point is low enough where it really isn’t worth buying resale. The main thing though is Mr. S was with me when I saw it. Soooooo...I kinda expect that to come in before year end anyway.
> <Pro tip: An SO buying a bag for you doesn’t reeeeaaaaallly count. It’s like eating calories on vacation. LOL! >
> 
> That leaves me with the red LV Lockme BB. I am doing the same thing I did before I bought the black one - fussing about the price knowing I’ll wear it. The only difference now is the bag has been out a couple years. There are new styles that may come out in 12 -24 months. So, I feel like I should wait. Sometimes trying to predict “bag futures” (LOL!) works for me. There are a couple of bags-I-shall-not-name that I liked late into their product life cycle, resisted buying as a result and I’m glad I did. But, there are a couple I should have bought when I thought I was late (the striking Givenchy Antigona is one)


I know, I know! I keep doing “does it make my heart sing” tests! I see it from the corner of my eye unexpectedly and my heart sings but then I ponder analytically about whether or not it will be an annoying clasp, or annoying for it to lay flat, and all the analysis “what ifs” make me doubt myself! I haven’t actually tried carrying it with anything inside. I have 28 days to ponder and return, so it will sit in a corner of my room while I ponder! I’ve never been this undecided! I think it’s because I want a PERFECT carefree and trendy with a potential to be classic, and practical, and gorgeous everyday bag, and it’s an impossible standard to agonise over!

Thank you for the black bag compliments 

Totally agree with @ksuromax about a Kipling gym bag!

I saw a navy Diorama recently and it’s gorgeous - very attractive. Do you want a navy Diorama or Dionysus? I was also attracted to a navy Dionysus in my recent perfect-black-bag hunt but the clasp and chain felt a bit fussy and heavy, so I decided no. But it’s the nicest colour in the Dionysus range!

Yes, bags that you are gifted are definitely like vacation calories. Don’t count  Everyone knows that


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know, I know! I keep doing “does it make my heart sing” tests! I see it from the corner of my eye unexpectedly and my heart sings but then I ponder analytically about whether or not it will be an annoying clasp, or annoying for it to lay flat, and all the analysis “what ifs” make me doubt myself! I haven’t actually tried carrying it with anything inside. I have 28 days to ponder and return, so it will sit in a corner of my room while I ponder! I’ve never been this undecided! I think it’s because I want a PERFECT carefree and trendy with a potential to be classic, and practical, and gorgeous everyday bag, and it’s an impossible standard to agonise over!
> 
> Thank you for the black bag compliments
> 
> Totally agree with @ksuromax about a Kipling gym bag!
> 
> I saw a navy Diorama recently and it’s gorgeous - very attractive. Do you want a navy Diorama or Dionysus? I was also attracted to a navy Dionysus in my recent perfect-black-bag hunt but the clasp and chain felt a bit fussy and heavy, so I decided no. But it’s the nicest colour in the Dionysus range!
> 
> Yes, bags that you are gifted are definitely like vacation calories. Don’t count  Everyone knows that


Lately I have come to realize that if I don’t want to jump right in a new bag it might not be the bag for me. Try your stuff in it , just no perfume and stand in front of the mirror with it and then ponder more. Just don’t miss the return by date if it is not love.


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know, I know! I keep doing “does it make my heart sing” tests! I see it from the corner of my eye unexpectedly and my heart sings but then I ponder analytically about whether or not it will be an annoying clasp, or annoying for it to lay flat, and all the analysis “what ifs” make me doubt myself! I haven’t actually tried carrying it with anything inside. I have 28 days to ponder and return, so it will sit in a corner of my room while I ponder! I’ve never been this undecided! I think it’s because I want a PERFECT carefree and trendy with a potential to be classic, and practical, and gorgeous everyday bag, and it’s an impossible standard to agonise over!
> 
> Thank you for the black bag compliments
> 
> Totally agree with @ksuromax about a Kipling gym bag!
> 
> I saw a navy Diorama recently and it’s gorgeous - very attractive. Do you want a navy Diorama or Dionysus? I was also attracted to a navy Dionysus in my recent perfect-black-bag hunt but the clasp and chain felt a bit fussy and heavy, so I decided no. But it’s the nicest colour in the Dionysus range!
> 
> Yes, bags that you are gifted are definitely like vacation calories. Don’t count  Everyone knows that


Maybe if you put your stuff inside, it won't fall over.


----------



## Roie55

I dont have many black bags which i find surprising since i wear so much black. 
In order, Burberry bridle, Dior Gaucho (big laptop sized bag), Alexander Wang Rocco with all black HW (on the left), LV Trocadero, and no photo of my Balenciaga black hip crossbody bag


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!



I love my Lululemon bag. It functions solely as my dedicated gym bag; it also has served me well as a large travel carryon! They make different styles the each year. The one I have is from 2013, I think, and I've been using it for the past 6 years. It is HUGE with several different compartments of different sizes for snacks, keys, jewelry, etc, a zippered outside pocket that is padded (for a laptop, I believe), two outside pockets, and a big main compartment. There is even a design feature underneath the bag to carry a rolled up yoga mat, and it also came with a "wet bag".  It came with a cross body strap but I never use it because it is enormous. I am not sure what this model is called but I can snap a photo for you if you like. But I believe you said you were looking for a medium sized bag and I know that Lulu made some this year (I saw them in a store back in December). I love their durability and style.


----------



## More bags

Roie55 said:


> I dont have many black bags which i find surprising since i wear so much black.
> In order, Burberry bridle, Dior Gaucho (big laptop sized bag), Alexander Wang Rocco with all black HW (on the left), LV Trocadero, and no photo of my Balenciaga black hip crossbody bag


Great range of black bags!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> It is true, I sold it. I purchased four bags in 2017, two of them were H bags. I was feeling overwhelmed with the number of bags in my closet and the total collection purchase price of my bags. I sold 3 bags in 2017 and I chose to release 8 bags in 2018, a total of 11 bags in 13 months. I let the Céline Medium Classic Box go in the 2018 purge. It is a beautiful bag, box leather and lined in lambskin, I can wear it crossbody, it was just slightly annoying in being small capacity with internal dividers. I occasionally wonder if it would fit in my collection now as I rotate more card cases and small SLGs. Have any of you thought about bags after you rehomed them?



Kudos to you for recognizing the feeling that things were getting out of hand and making what had to be hard choices about what to let go. I’m curious, roughly how many bags do you have in your collection? Of course you don’t have to say if you don’t want to — I’m just curious what percentage you let go when you released 11 bags in a little over a year. For me, it would be about a third of my collection, which feels like a lot!

I’ve thought about a lot of bags after they were gone, often when I see the same bag owned by someone else, either here or IRL. Most of the time, I remember why I don’t own the bag anymore — either my style has changed, or there was something about the bag that really didn’t work for me. There are one or two I wonder about, but I’ve been pretty good about only selling bags that weren’t being worn, or were being replaced with something I liked better.


----------



## catsinthebag

mimi_buckley said:


> For those of you that track bag usage, when do you typically "make a tally." I have been trying to track usage daily but find that I will forget and try to play catch up or just be in one bag for an extended period of time due to weather and forget to track altogether I am getting a sense of my most used bags but was hoping to be really good this year to show a true representation of my usage. Any advice or best practices?



I use a couple of pages in my Bullet journal. Basically, there’s a list of all my bags, and each time I use one, I put a tick mark next to it. I also keep lists by month so I can see what I wore in January vs. what i wore in July. At the end of one year, I just rallied up the tick marks. I thought I knew what I was wearing and what I wasn’t, but some of the results were eye-opening!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Kudos to you for recognizing the feeling that things were getting out of hand and making what had to be hard choices about what to let go. I’m curious, roughly how many bags do you have in your collection? Of course you don’t have to say if you don’t want to — I’m just curious what percentage you let go when you released 11 bags in a little over a year. For me, it would be about a third of my collection, which feels like a lot!
> 
> I’ve thought about a lot of bags after they were gone, often when I see the same bag owned by someone else, either here or IRL. Most of the time, I remember why I don’t own the bag anymore — either my style has changed, or there was something about the bag that really didn’t work for me. There are one or two I wonder about, but I’ve been pretty good about only selling bags that weren’t being worn, or were being replaced with something I liked better.


Hi catsinthebag, thanks for your kind words, great comments and encouragement. Those are great reasons to let a bag go: there is a functional issue, my style has changed, they are not being worn or they’re being replaced with something I like better.

I currently have 17 bags. Last year I culled a third of my collection. The first bag released in 2017 was in April 2017 and the last bag released in 2018 was in April 2018.
2017: start 23, exit 3, purchased 4=> end 24, exit 13%
2018: start 24, exit 8, purchased 1=> end 17, exit 33%
2019: start 17, exit 1, purchased 1=> current 17
I have an edited collection of bags I love and use regularly.

ETA: to be completely transparent, I released 67% of my collection over the past 6 years. Yes, I have been keeping lists since 2013.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston


Liberty case is trully stunning!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I use a couple of pages in my Bullet journal. Basically, there’s a list of all my bags, and each time I use one, I put a tick mark next to it. I also keep lists by month so I can see what I wore in January vs. what i wore in July. At the end of one year, I just rallied up the tick marks. I thought I knew what I was wearing and what I wasn’t, but some of the results were eye-opening!


 This is fantastic! @mimi_buckley Tracking my wears has been a useful exercise to highlight which are my frequently carried bags and my least carried bags - taking up room in my closet and not “earning their keep.”


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston



Your black Box Kelly looks to be in amazing shape for its age. Has it been to H Spa, or do you condition it with anything?

Also curious if you get a lot of use out of the Chanel backpack. I’ve thought about these before but it’s so trendy right now, I actually prefer the look of vintagey ones like yours.


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> Was this at Glacier? Apparently bears are the thing there. Ulg.
> But moose would scare me also...aren’t they like huge HUGE? I constantly read about the buffoons that approach Bison at Yellowstone and well ..lights out.
> 
> Speaking of bison, I recently got this bison padfolio...love the graining.  Truthfully, I kinda don’t want to know/see the actual animal. I feel bad. Same thing with steak..I know it’s from a cow but I prefer to see the source as the supermarket.
> 
> This is the pen I’ve rotated into..another Shaeffer, but a ballpoint. I prefer the silkiness of the fountain pen.
> View attachment 4371350





lynne_ross said:


> Love your transition in this post. Yeah I don’t like knowing where things come from either and I grew up on a farm. It is the thing that keeps me from getting into exotic bags - they actually look like the animal.



I am the same way re. exotics! I know my bags are leather and they came from an animal, but I don’t want to think about it so much, and exotics look too much like the animal they came from, especially alligator and croc.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know, I know! I keep doing “does it make my heart sing” tests! I see it from the corner of my eye unexpectedly and my heart sings but then I ponder analytically about whether or not it will be an annoying clasp, or annoying for it to lay flat, and all the analysis “what ifs” make me doubt myself! I haven’t actually tried carrying it with anything inside. I have 28 days to ponder and return, so it will sit in a corner of my room while I ponder! I’ve never been this undecided! I think it’s because I want a PERFECT carefree and trendy with a potential to be classic, and practical, and gorgeous everyday bag, and it’s an impossible standard to agonise over!
> 
> Thank you for the black bag compliments
> 
> Totally agree with @ksuromax about a Kipling gym bag!
> 
> I saw a navy Diorama recently and it’s gorgeous - very attractive. Do you want a navy Diorama or Dionysus? I was also attracted to a navy Dionysus in my recent perfect-black-bag hunt but the clasp and chain felt a bit fussy and heavy, so I decided no. But it’s the nicest colour in the Dionysus range!
> 
> Yes, bags that you are gifted are definitely like vacation calories. Don’t count  Everyone knows that



I think you should put your stuff in it and see if the weight of your things helps the bag stand up.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Hi catsinthebag, thanks for your kind words, great comments and encouragement. Those are great reasons to let a bag go: there is a functional issue, my style has changed, they are not being worn or they’re being replaced with something I like better.
> 
> I currently have 17 bags. Last year I culled a third of my collection. The first bag released in 2017 was in April 2017 and the last bag released in 2018 was in April 2018.
> 2017: start 23, exit 3, purchased 4=> end 24, exit 13%
> 2018: start 24, exit 8, purchased 1=> end 17, exit 33%
> 2019: start 17, exit 1, purchased 1=> current 17
> I have an edited collection of bags I love and use regularly.
> 
> ETA: to be completely transparent, I released 67% of my collection over the past 6 years. Yes, I have been keeping lists since 2013.



Ha ha — I’ve kept a list of bags I’ve bought since 2011!  I make a note when I’ve sold them but haven’t been as exact about sale dates as you’ve been.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Ha ha — I’ve kept a list of bags I’ve bought since 2011!  I make a note when I’ve sold them but haven’t been as exact about sale dates as you’ve been.


----------



## essiedub

lynne_ross said:


> Love your transition in this post. Yeah I don’t like knowing where things come from either and I grew up on a farm. It is the thing that keeps me from getting into exotic bags - they actually look like the animal.



Yes I know what you mean about exotics. I suppose if it’s superfine, it’s not as apparent.  I have this Gucci snake handbag with matching billfold and mirror (leather matches the interior leather). I don’t carry her very often. It’s so structured that I feel sloppy and it has limited capacity...but I love her!  Ooh I’m on theme for black bag week!






More bags said:


> Great segue to bison. Lovely padfolio and pen!


Thanks! Ya know..me and paper and pen products  see below!



catsinthebag said:


> I am the same way re. exotics! I know my bags are leather and they came from an animal, but I don’t want to think about it so much, and exotics look too much like the animal they came from, especially alligator and croc.



Maybe exotics in small format is less icky.  Here’s  my H pocket jotter in alligator (no idea if it’s porosus, nilocious, or whatever). Shown with Montblanc fountain pen, which is next up in pen rotation.


----------



## papertiger

christinemliu said:


> That Liberty laptop case is a work of art...it's breathtaking!



Oh, thank you.  It's purple inside with the same Iolanthe print.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a wonderful eclectic collection!



Thank you M_D


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Your black bags are gorgeous! My favourites are your BBK, Croc Pullman and your 1938 Clutch.



Thank you, yes, they're great


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Your black Box Kelly looks to be in amazing shape for its age. Has it been to H Spa, or do you condition it with anything?
> 
> Also curious if you get a lot of use out of the Chanel backpack. I’ve thought about these before but it’s so trendy right now, I actually prefer the look of vintagey ones like yours.



It's in amazing condition. I knew I wanted a 1970s or 1990s example (for the Box type) but I do't know the full history of the bag ad it's ever been spa'd since I've had it. It's basically mint. Those that had it before me really looked after her. 

Yes, it's easy to wear but I use it over my shoulder and not as a backpack.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Ha ha — I’ve kept a list of bags I’ve bought since 2011!  I make a note when I’ve sold them but haven’t been as exact about sale dates as you’ve been.


I've been keeping track since 2011 too!


----------



## dcooney4

Roie55 said:


> I dont have many black bags which i find surprising since i wear so much black.
> In order, Burberry bridle, Dior Gaucho (big laptop sized bag), Alexander Wang Rocco with all black HW (on the left), LV Trocadero, and no photo of my Balenciaga black hip crossbody bag


Great bags!


----------



## Roie55

More bags said:


> Great range of black bags!





dcooney4 said:


> Great bags!


thank you !!


----------



## ML_chanel

whateve said:


> I'm having a hard time remembering too, because I just started this year and it hasn't become a routine yet. It's best to make it part of your routine. So do it the same time every day when you also have something you do every day so you'll remember.





lynne_ross said:


> I am tracking my bags for 2019 for the first time. I have a piece of paper with each bag listed and a pen in my closet. Then I just mark down which bag I used that day when getting ready for bed. I mark W for work, D for day, E for errands just to get a sense of use. Keeping it simple!





Sparkletastic said:


> I can understand why you sold the Box. I love the bag but steered clear of buying when I heard it had significant capacity constraints. Bags have to be functional as well as pretty.
> 
> I have sold over 150 bags in my life and only miss the black Prada bauletto and wine Gucci Top Handle Stirrup that I sold last year. But, it’s more of a fond remembrance because I just didn’t carry the bags. I wouldn’t want them back. So, when I sell a bag I’m usually giddy that it’s gone.
> 
> It may sound weird but, I make my tally each evening when I put out my clothes for the next day. That’s when I’m changing my items into a new bag so it triggers me to make a tick mark. I typically change every day so I get regular reminders. But, even if I don’t change the bag. They laying out of clothes has gotten to be my reminder.





Cookiefiend said:


> I use Stylebook - so every day I add my OOTD, shoes, purses and scarves. Its something I do while Mr Cookie watches tv in the evening. I also keep a spreadsheet for purses and scarves and frequently add that information at the same time.





ElainePG said:


> I don't do my "official" tally until the end of the year, but since I put a tick mark beside each bag daily, I can get a visual sense of bag use just by glancing at my spreadsheet.





More bags said:


> I do my clothing and bag tally after I change out of my clothes when I get home. In my clothing tally spreadsheet, I change the date at the top of the page - it is a cell with the number for the date, for example March 13 is just 13. In my bag tracking spreadsheet I have a cell that calculates the date based on the total uses so I can quickly see if I forgot to update a day. Good luck with your tracking!





catsinthebag said:


> I use a couple of pages in my Bullet journal. Basically, there’s a list of all my bags, and each time I use one, I put a tick mark next to it. I also keep lists by month so I can see what I wore in January vs. what i wore in July. At the end of one year, I just rallied up the tick marks. I thought I knew what I was wearing and what I wasn’t, but some of the results were eye-opening!



You guys are unreal! Thank you so much for all of the suggestions. I had been tracking at work in the mornings but found myself forgetting/being in the same bag too many days in a row and trying to play catch up! I think I will need to keep something on my phone instead of my work computer to make it easier and more accessible. This exercise has already been pretty insightful because its showing that I gravitate towards comfort/easy to use bags during bad weather even if there is a "prettier" bag that I would rather be carrying. I can't wait to see my final results towards the end of the year, I have a feeling some bags will have to go at that point.


----------



## ML_chanel

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!


I use a Longchamp tote but I carry more to the gym because I change there. I love that it is easy to use, easy to clean and can be worn in all weather. I know you don't care for the Longchamp's typically but I would highly recommend them. I saw the one that you are looking into, I think it definitely has potential!


----------



## lynne_ross

mimi_buckley said:


> You guys are unreal! Thank you so much for all of the suggestions. I had been tracking at work in the mornings but found myself forgetting/being in the same bag too many days in a row and trying to play catch up! I think I will need to keep something on my phone instead of my work computer to make it easier and more accessible. This exercise has already been pretty insightful because its showing that I gravitate towards comfort/easy to use bags during bad weather even if there is a "prettier" bag that I would rather be carrying. I can't wait to see my final results towards the end of the year, I have a feeling some bags will have to go at that point.


Your phone is a good idea! Happy tracking!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Looked at this a little more. Hmmmm...the green croc is outstanding. And, a mere $30k. I should grab it now. I’d be on bag ban til I hit the cemetery.


I love that attitude  I have sticker shock whenever I see croc bags in the US (think Hermes and Louis Vuitton). Last summer I traveled abroad to Lisbon and DH and I stopped in a LV there. I asked about any croc bag availability and they had a Capucine BB in black croc with gold hardware that was absolutely stunning. With VAT and the exchange rate at the time, it would have been around $23,000. The US price is $30,500 before tax!! The SA's there were all stunned at the price difference. I was just about to start school so couldn't bring myself to take it home. DH thought it was nice looking though. If I was able to have my pick of leathers and bag styles, I'm sure I would have found something to love (like the petite boîte in croc!). But it's just too bad when these incredible pieces are so much more in my home country!


----------



## Rhl2987

essiedub said:


> I don't think I’ve really ever seen a moose ..not typical zoo animals.  I hope to see one when we go to GlacierNP  this summer!


I once saw a real moose on the mountain in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I was there with my bf at the time and his family. His Dad was driving us home after dinner and it was very dark out. We happened to pull right up to the edge of the road and were face to face with a moose! It was frightening since it was dark out and those animals are huge!! But, at least I can see I've seen one in real life


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!


I am bad and when I had a gym membership I would put my gym card in my phone and my wallet and keys in my coat pocket! I've not purchased anything from them yet, but I will eventually buy something from Dagne Dover. I like the style of their bags and some of them would make great crossbody workout bags! I wanted one as a baby bag but ended up finding something much cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## Rhl2987

Kimbashop said:


> I love my Lululemon bag. It functions solely as my dedicated gym bag; it also has served me well as a large travel carryon! They make different styles the each year. The one I have is from 2013, I think, and I've been using it for the past 6 years. It is HUGE with several different compartments of different sizes for snacks, keys, jewelry, etc, a zippered outside pocket that is padded (for a laptop, I believe), two outside pockets, and a big main compartment. There is even a design feature underneath the bag to carry a rolled up yoga mat, and it also came with a "wet bag".  It came with a cross body strap but I never use it because it is enormous. I am not sure what this model is called but I can snap a photo for you if you like. But I believe you said you were looking for a medium sized bag and I know that Lulu made some this year (I saw them in a store back in December). I love their durability and style.


Oh yes, I do also like the Lululemon bags! They make some very cute ones and I've gotten a lot of use out of a mini backpack I got there years ago. It comes with me on most trips abroad!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m at a critical, emergency point. I have GOT to get a new workout bag. I got all new workout clothes last year and now I want a nice bag to carry. Plus the 2 bags I’ve been using aren’t made for the gym so I don’t have the right compartments and space for what I need.
> 
> I only go to the gym to work out  I shower and dress at home. So, I don’t need a big bag. I want a durable black small-size-of-medium crossbody. Something machine washable is a plus.
> 
> The bag I liked is (surprisingly) a Longchamps. But the price was $500. Uh no. Not for a bag that will be slung under weight benches and bumped around on ellipticals.
> 
> I’m open to suggestions!


I'd say Sol and Solene (not sure about the quality, but they're very inexpensive!), Baggu (a brand I love and own many and am obsessed with), and Jemma.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston





papertiger said:


> con...
> 
> BV 1990s lamb hobo
> Hermes 1980s handbag
> Bracher Emden clutch (silver leather inside - quite good with an all-black outfit Summer or Winter
> Hermes '1938' clutch


Stunning bags PT - thank you for sharing them!
I love the vintage bags, esp the crocs. But omg - that Liberty is stunning! 
Your K looks brand spanking new, it's lovely.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> Yes I know what you mean about exotics. I suppose if it’s superfine, it’s not as apparent.  I have this Gucci snake handbag with matching billfold and mirror (leather matches the interior leather). I don’t carry her very often. It’s so structured that I feel sloppy and it has limited capacity...but I love her!  Ooh I’m on theme for black bag week!
> 
> View attachment 4371725
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ya know..me and paper and pen products  see below!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe exotics in small format is less icky.  Here’s  my H pocket jotter in alligator (no idea if it’s porosus, nilocious, or whatever). Shown with Montblanc fountain pen, which is next up in pen rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4371723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371724


That Gucci snake bag 


papertiger said:


> Oh, thank you.  It's purple inside with the same Iolanthe print.


Good heavens!
That's *really* something! Purple and in the Iolanthe print!


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> Yes I know what you mean about exotics. I suppose if it’s superfine, it’s not as apparent.  I have this Gucci snake handbag with matching billfold and mirror (leather matches the interior leather). I don’t carry her very often. It’s so structured that I feel sloppy and it has limited capacity...but I love her!  Ooh I’m on theme for black bag week!
> 
> View attachment 4371725
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ya know..me and paper and pen products  see below!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe exotics in small format is less icky.  Here’s  my H pocket jotter in alligator (no idea if it’s porosus, nilocious, or whatever). Shown with Montblanc fountain pen, which is next up in pen rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4371723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371724



I agree about the small formats ... my Omega watch has a gray croc band and I don’t mind it at all. Your Gucci bag is beautiful!


----------



## catsinthebag

mimi_buckley said:


> You guys are unreal! Thank you so much for all of the suggestions. I had been tracking at work in the mornings but found myself forgetting/being in the same bag too many days in a row and trying to play catch up! I think I will need to keep something on my phone instead of my work computer to make it easier and more accessible. This exercise has already been pretty insightful because its showing that I gravitate towards comfort/easy to use bags during bad weather even if there is a "prettier" bag that I would rather be carrying. I can't wait to see my final results towards the end of the year, I have a feeling some bags will have to go at that point.



You may also find yourself having a “Wait a minute, but I _like_ that bag!” reaction when you realize certain bags aren’t getting worn. Tracking my bags made me realize what I was and wasn’t wearing, but it also made me really think about _why _I wasn’t wearing certain bags. One example is my Chanel camera bag. I love that bag, but I’ve gravitated more toward cross-body bags and the chain strap on that bag isn’t long enough for cross-body wear. So I’ve decided to contact Leather Surgeon (thanks, @Sparkletastic!) to see if they can lengthen the chain of that bag. I’m hoping it will  keep me from selling the bag and then spending more on a new Chanel with a longer strap.


----------



## Meta

Delurking to share my black bags, Chanel Wallet on Chain the oldest bag that I've had since I've sold my other older designer bags and my very first SO, Hermès Kelly 25 in Chevre.


----------



## dcooney4

Meta said:


> Delurking to share my black bags, Chanel Wallet on Chain the oldest bag that I've had since I've sold my other older designer bags and my very first SO, Hermès Kelly 25 in Chevre.
> View attachment 4371981


Beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Stunning bags PT - thank you for sharing them!
> I love the vintage bags, esp the crocs. But omg - that Liberty is stunning!
> Your K looks brand spanking new, it's lovely.



Thanks so much


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Yes I know what you mean about exotics. I suppose if it’s superfine, it’s not as apparent.  I have this Gucci snake handbag with matching billfold and mirror (leather matches the interior leather). I don’t carry her very often. It’s so structured that I feel sloppy and it has limited capacity...but I love her!  Ooh I’m on theme for black bag week!
> 
> View attachment 4371725
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ya know..me and paper and pen products  see below!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe exotics in small format is less icky.  Here’s  my H pocket jotter in alligator (no idea if it’s porosus, nilocious, or whatever). Shown with Montblanc fountain pen, which is next up in pen rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4371723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371724


Fantastic pictures essiedub, gorgeous handbag, billfold, mirror, blotter and pen! 



Meta said:


> Delurking to share my black bags, Chanel Wallet on Chain the oldest bag that I've had since I've sold my other older designer bags and my very first SO, Hermès Kelly 25 in Chevre.
> View attachment 4371981


Stunning choices- both are great black beauties. What did you choose for your lining in your K?


----------



## essiedub

Meta said:


> Delurking to share my black bags, Chanel Wallet on Chain the oldest bag that I've had since I've sold my other older designer bags and my very first SO, Hermès Kelly 25 in Chevre.
> View attachment 4371981


oh. my. stars..the chevre on the kelly! And with Gold hardware. Sensational!! Took my breath away 
Yes, what did you choose for lining..if it’s  some awesome contrast color, I will die


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> Delurking to share my black bags, Chanel Wallet on Chain the oldest bag that I've had since I've sold my other older designer bags and my very first SO, Hermès Kelly 25 in Chevre.
> View attachment 4371981



Lovely SO K, a total forever bag


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Yes I know what you mean about exotics. I suppose if it’s superfine, it’s not as apparent.  I have this Gucci snake handbag with matching billfold and mirror (leather matches the interior leather). I don’t carry her very often. It’s so structured that I feel sloppy and it has limited capacity...but I love her!  Ooh I’m on theme for black bag week!
> 
> View attachment 4371725
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ya know..me and paper and pen products  see below!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe exotics in small format is less icky.  Here’s  my H pocket jotter in alligator (no idea if it’s porosus, nilocious, or whatever). Shown with Montblanc fountain pen, which is next up in pen rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4371723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371724



Love your 90s Gucci, what a beauty


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> That Gucci snake bag
> View attachment 4371947





catsinthebag said:


> I agree about the small formats ... my Omega watch has a gray croc band and I don’t mind it at all. Your Gucci bag is beautiful!





More bags said:


> Fantastic pictures essiedub, gorgeous handbag, billfold, mirror, blotter and pen!



*Cookiefiend
Catsinthebag
Morebags* 
And all the “likers”
Thank you


----------



## Cookiefiend

Meta said:


> Delurking to share my black bags, Chanel Wallet on Chain the oldest bag that I've had since I've sold my other older designer bags and my very first SO, Hermès Kelly 25 in Chevre.
> View attachment 4371981



Beautiful! [emoji173]️


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> I once saw a real moose on the mountain in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. I was there with my bf at the time and his family. His Dad was driving us home after dinner and it was very dark out. We happened to pull right up to the edge of the road and were face to face with a moose! It was frightening since it was dark out and those animals are huge!! But, at least I can see I've seen one in real life



Ya I don’t like mountain roads at night. And if a car hits a moose, there will be major damage all around.
P.S.  Rachel..loved your hometown! Hope you got to the Dior show..so awesome!

I’m so behind...swamped with work

I have to debrief y’all on Dior and Denver and my new adventure into Native American jewelry
I have black bags to post..(actually all the colors from all the previous weeks)
I am trying to figure out how to do the picture collage that *Miss* *Dawn* does


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. I am so behind on the thread.   I went back a few pages and realized I just have to jump back in here. I actually had a multi quote post yesterday morning and it disappeared.  

So, a few things. 

I’ve seen a moose!!!! I was on retreat 5 years ago. Great place in Arizona. I had my own (modern) cabin in the mountains. And, meese ... er mooses...  um... moose multiples came to visit.  I waved through the window as I don’t deal with unknown non humans bigger than a kitten. 

Thanks to all for the lovely well wishes about our vow renewal. It really was magical!!! 

I appreciate all the workout bag suggestions. This has to be solved this week.  I’m just not sure which one to buy yet.  

@papertiger - Love your Kelly!  And your laptop bag has the most beautiful design. I also tend to sling a backpack on one arm. I’ve thought about getting a C backpack for travel but I don’t think they make them truly for that purpose. They are more bag sized with fewer than normal backpack compartments.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I love black bags
> Quite a few of these vintage were inherited.
> Black bags I still have:
> 
> Gucci 1990s Horse-shoe shoulder bag
> Vintage skin bags from 1960 ad 70s
> Hermes 1970s Black Box Kelly 32 (I bought this  )
> Gucci black patent Mirage clutch (gold leather inside)
> Inherited vintage 1990s Chanel backpack
> Gucci 1960s silk evening bag
> Gucci black silk-satin and crystal 1973 evening bag
> Hermes p. croc Pullman (I bought this)
> Liberty/Apple leather laptop case (I no longer carry a laptop on an everyday basis)
> Gucci Jockey Boston


I love that so many of your bags were inherited. What treasures.


----------



## vink

More bags said:


> It is true, I sold it. I purchased four bags in 2017, two of them were H bags. I was feeling overwhelmed with the number of bags in my closet and the total collection purchase price of my bags. I sold 3 bags in 2017 and I chose to release 8 bags in 2018, a total of 11 bags in 13 months. I let the Céline Medium Classic Box go in the 2018 purge. It is a beautiful bag, box leather and lined in lambskin, I can wear it crossbody, it was just slightly annoying in being small capacity with internal dividers. I occasionally wonder if it would fit in my collection now as I rotate more card cases and small SLGs. Have any of you thought about bags after you rehomed them?



No. Because when I decide to let it go, the love has gone so I don’t have any remorse.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Was this at Glacier? Apparently bears are the thing there. Ulg.
> But moose would scare me also...aren’t they like huge HUGE? I constantly read about the buffoons that approach Bison at Yellowstone and well ..lights out.
> 
> Speaking of bison, I recently got this bison padfolio...love the graining.  Truthfully, I kinda don’t want to know/see the actual animal. I feel bad. Same thing with steak..I know it’s from a cow but I prefer to see the source as the supermarket.
> 
> This is the pen I’ve rotated into..another Shaeffer, but a ballpoint. I prefer the silkiness of the fountain pen.
> View attachment 4371350


In answer to your question, no it was in the mountain above Salt Lake City, where we used to live. There were moose up there, and also deer, and coyote, and... well... the list goes on! No bison, though. But the moose was scary big... I can't even imagine standing that close to a bison!  

Your portfolio is gorgeous. Lovely graining on the leather.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So I looked it up. It’s actually $350 not $500. Hmmm...I wish it had a space specifically for my water bottle. I wonder if I’d get tired of the flap being sideways / not fully closed to accommodate a taller water bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I never consider must have functional bags an “in”. I gotta workout so, I gotta have some sort of bag. Same with laptop bags, luggage, picnic bags/baskets,  etc. Anything I have to own - and have zero risk of wanting multiples - is just a necessity.
> 
> Do you count purely functional bags?



Um... I don’t think I do.  [emoji848]


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> If I went to a gym to work out (I have a home gym) then I would get one of those fun sequins bags. I was thinking of getting my daughter one for her skating lessons.
> 
> 
> https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/toys/fashion-angels-duffle-bag-moons/787909772626-item.html


We had a home gym two houses ago. I always walked right past it and went to the gym. I dunno. I just don’t like working out at home.  It’s weird. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I know, I know! I keep doing “does it make my heart sing” tests! I see it from the corner of my eye unexpectedly and my heart sings but then I ponder analytically about whether or not it will be an annoying clasp, or annoying for it to lay flat, and all the analysis “what ifs” make me doubt myself! I haven’t actually tried carrying it with anything inside. I have 28 days to ponder and return, so it will sit in a corner of my room while I ponder! I’ve never been this undecided! I think it’s because I want a PERFECT carefree and trendy with a potential to be classic, and practical, and gorgeous everyday bag, and it’s an impossible standard to agonise over!
> 
> Thank you for the black bag compliments
> 
> Totally agree with @ksuromax about a Kipling gym bag!
> 
> I saw a navy Diorama recently and it’s gorgeous - very attractive. Do you want a navy Diorama or Dionysus? I was also attracted to a navy Dionysus in my recent perfect-black-bag hunt but the clasp and chain felt a bit fussy and heavy, so I decided no. But it’s the nicest colour in the Dionysus range!
> 
> Yes, bags that you are gifted are definitely like vacation calories. Don’t count  Everyone knows that


I dunno, @Miss_Dawn... Whenever I have had to work to overcome a bag’s functional issues, I’ve always been discontent with it later. When I was growing up, my dad always said “When people are dating, they always know pretty quickly what will break them up because they see it in the person. They just choose to ignore it.” 

I’ve started to apply his wisdom to my bags. Lol!  I can get excited about one because of its look or leather or whatever. But, when I get that tickle in the back of my mind about “x”, I know I need to pass.  It’s hard but, ignoring the issues always comes back to bite me on the nose. 

And YES!  I mean the Gucci *Dionysus*. I even misspoke and said the Diorama (when I was referent to the Dionysus) around Mr. S. and _he_ corrected me. LOL!!! My brain is moving to fast.  And I love both the G Dionysus and the D Diorama. So maybe my little brain is admitting it wants another Diorama too. 


mimi_buckley said:


> You guys are unreal! Thank you so much for all of the suggestions. I had been tracking at work in the mornings but found myself forgetting/being in the same bag too many days in a row and trying to play catch up! I think I will need to keep something on my phone instead of my work computer to make it easier and more accessible. This exercise has already been pretty insightful because its showing that I gravitate towards comfort/easy to use bags during bad weather even if there is a "prettier" bag that I would rather be carrying. I can't wait to see my final results towards the end of the year, I have a feeling some bags will have to go at that point.


I had to FORCE myself to wear my prettier bags. It took years before I got over the weird impulse to trade down in my collection. That is one of the reasons I flipped how I was buying and spent the time, money and effort to make my most used bags my “prettiest” and most expensive ones. Instead of spending more on cute evening bags or special use bags, I made a deliberate choice to spend more on the bags that will be my go to’s and be more conservative in spending on bags I knew I’d wear less. That way when I pick my every day bags I’m picking my prettiest and nicest bags.  


Rhl2987 said:


> I love that attitude  I have sticker shock whenever I see croc bags in the US (think Hermes and Louis Vuitton). Last summer I traveled abroad to Lisbon and DH and I stopped in a LV there. I asked about any croc bag availability and they had a Capucine BB in black croc with gold hardware that was absolutely stunning. With VAT and the exchange rate at the time, it would have been around $23,000. The US price is $30,500 before tax!! The SA's there were all stunned at the price difference. I was just about to start school so couldn't bring myself to take it home. DH thought it was nice looking though. If I was able to have my pick of leathers and bag styles, I'm sure I would have found something to love (like the petite boîte in croc!). But it's just too bad when these incredible pieces are so much more in my home country!


IKR?!  I don’t have plans to be out of the country the rest of the year (well except for a week in Mexico but that doesn’t “count” lol!)  But, next year when I do travel to Europe it will be game on because the price difference is so high. That assumes there isn’t a wild swing in exchange rates. 


catsinthebag said:


> You may also find yourself having a “Wait a minute, but I _like_ that bag!” reaction when you realize certain bags aren’t getting worn. Tracking my bags made me realize what I was and wasn’t wearing, but it also made me really think about _why _I wasn’t wearing certain bags. One example is my Chanel camera bag. I love that bag, but I’ve gravitated more toward cross-body bags and the chain strap on that bag isn’t long enough for cross-body wear. So I’ve decided to contact Leather Surgeon (thanks, @Sparkletastic!) to see if they can lengthen the chain of that bag. I’m hoping it will  keep me from selling the bag and then spending more on a new Chanel with a longer strap.


I’m glad I could help!

And, YES!! I have this “but I LOVE this bag” reaction every year when I recap my usage. I’ve learned that means I love _looking_ at the bag. Not that I love _using_ the bag. So 90% of the time I let the bag go. And, I try to understand why I didn’t want to wear the bag so I don’t make another buying mistake. For me, I’ve learned I love look of medium / large hand carry bags. I hate to wear medium / large hand carry bags. 

The other 10% of the time I realize it was just an oversight. keep the bag and make sure to rotate it in. Usually building some outfits around it solves the problem. 


Meta said:


> Delurking to share my black bags, Chanel Wallet on Chain the oldest bag that I've had since I've sold my other older designer bags and my very first SO, Hermès Kelly 25 in Chevre.
> View attachment 4371981


”Delurking”. I love it!  
Thanks for joining in and posting your lovely bags! I hope we have more people delurk as well!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi catsinthebag, thanks for your kind words, great comments and encouragement. Those are great reasons to let a bag go: there is a functional issue, my style has changed, they are not being worn or they’re being replaced with something I like better.
> 
> I currently have 17 bags. Last year I culled a third of my collection. The first bag released in 2017 was in April 2017 and the last bag released in 2018 was in April 2018.
> 2017: start 23, exit 3, purchased 4=> end 24, exit 13%
> 2018: start 24, exit 8, purchased 1=> end 17, exit 33%
> 2019: start 17, exit 1, purchased 1=> current 17
> *I have an edited collection of bags I love and use regularly.*
> 
> ETA: to be completely transparent, I released 67% of my collection over the past 6 years. Yes, I have been keeping lists since 2013.


These are terrific stats. It sounds as though you've been doing a great job of curating your collection, or (if you were a museum) "deacquisitioning"  the redundant pieces. 

To have an edited collection of bags that you love and use regularly: that's really the goal, isn't it? I believe I've reached that point with my full-sized bags and dressy (clutch) bags, but I'm not yet there with my small bags. I probably need to release some more of these!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> *You may also find yourself having a “Wait a minute, but I like that bag!” reaction when you realize certain bags aren’t getting worn*. Tracking my bags made me realize what I was and wasn’t wearing, but it also made me really think about _why _I wasn’t wearing certain bags. One example is my Chanel camera bag. I love that bag, but I’ve gravitated more toward cross-body bags and the chain strap on that bag isn’t long enough for cross-body wear. So I’ve decided to contact Leather Surgeon (thanks, @Sparkletastic!) to see if they can lengthen the chain of that bag. I’m hoping it will  keep me from selling the bag and then spending more on a new Chanel with a longer strap.


That's really interesting. I'm going to try that with some of my small bags. It might be that there's simply a fixable little design flaw that would make the bag more usable. Like when some of us have swapped out the straps of our Balenciaga bags.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I am so behind on the thread.   I went back a few pages and realized I just have to jump back in here. I actually had a multi quote post yesterday morning and it disappeared.
> 
> So, a few things.
> 
> I’ve seen a moose!!!! I was on retreat 5 years ago. Great place in Arizona. I had my own (modern) cabin in the mountains. And, meese ... er mooses...  um... moose multiples came to visit.  I waved through the window as I don’t deal with unknown non humans bigger than a kitten.
> 
> Thanks to all for the lovely well wishes about our vow renewal. It really was magical!!!
> 
> I appreciate all the workout bag suggestions. This has to be solved this week.  I’m just not sure which one to buy yet.
> 
> @papertiger - Love your Kelly!  And your laptop bag has the most beautiful design. I also tend to sling a backpack on one arm. I’ve thought about getting a C backpack for travel but I don’t think they make them truly for that purpose. They are more bag sized with fewer than normal backpack compartments.



Thank you! 

I totally agree, the Chanel is not really a backpsck, it's just a big bag with 2 fancy straps. 
My real backpack is from Burberry. That even has a shoe compartment.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I love that so many of your bags were inherited. What treasures.


Thank you  ITA, one of the reasons it's had to part with any.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m irritated. 

I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find. 

Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.) 

The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time. 

I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check. 

Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website. 

Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price. 



I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> These are terrific stats. It sounds as though you've been doing a great job of curating your collection, or (if you were a museum) "deacquisitioning"  the redundant pieces.
> 
> To have an edited collection of bags that you love and use regularly: that's really the goal, isn't it? I believe I've reached that point with my full-sized bags and dressy (clutch) bags, but I'm not yet there with my small bags. I probably need to release some more of these!


Aww, you’re so kind Elaine.  That is hilarious- deacquisitioning. I bought my first Louis Vuitton in 2008, followed by Linea Pelle, Prada, Tods, Burberry, Gucci, YSL and more LV. Through this first wave, I started to learn about different brands, what styles worked for me, what colours worked in my wardrobe and what kind of leathers I liked.
I started deacquisitioning in 2013. I let go of a LV Belem MM bag because it was a duplicate print with my LV Trevi PM and also the Belem had smallish capacity and a wide base. At the beginning, most of the bags I let go of were not designer bags, I just never got rid of anything before. The second wave of purchasing started with the purchase of my first H bag, Etoupe Evelyne PM. Through my purchases of MBMJ, Tory Burch, Reed Krackoff, Longchamp, Ferragamo, Prada, Dior, Gucci, Celine, Chanel and Hermes I learned even more about what works for me and what doesn’t. One thing is for certain, I am opinionated and I know what I like. I think also as I got older, I care less about what others think about what I am carrying and focus on enjoying and appreciating what I have.
Congratulations on loving your full-sized and dressy clutch bags. Good luck and have fun evaluating your small bags. I think you did your small bags in one of the challenges. How did you feel, what did you learn? You have a fantastic collection and ask thoughtful questions. Happy to have bag conversations with you and our pocket friends on this thread.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated.
> 
> I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find.
> 
> Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.)
> 
> The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time.
> 
> I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check.
> 
> Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website.
> 
> Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.


Hi Sparkletastic, I am sorry to hear about your latest frustrating experience with a seller. I can imagine you are thorough in your descriptions and pictures. It is annoying to be dealing with a likely inexperienced buyer and their price negotiation method on this bag. Sending hugs


----------



## Miss_Dawn

essiedub said:


> Yes I know what you mean about exotics. I suppose if it’s superfine, it’s not as apparent.  I have this Gucci snake handbag with matching billfold and mirror (leather matches the interior leather). I don’t carry her very often. It’s so structured that I feel sloppy and it has limited capacity...but I love her!  Ooh I’m on theme for black bag week!
> 
> View attachment 4371725
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ya know..me and paper and pen products  see below!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe exotics in small format is less icky.  Here’s  my H pocket jotter in alligator (no idea if it’s porosus, nilocious, or whatever). Shown with Montblanc fountain pen, which is next up in pen rotation.
> 
> View attachment 4371723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371724


I love all of these pictures! Even the exotics, and I don't like + can't do exotics! The matchy-matchy billfold and mirror just makes me happy!
Love the stationery


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> We had a home gym two houses ago. I always walked right past it and went to the gym. I dunno. I just don’t like working out at home.  It’s weird.
> 
> I dunno, @Miss_Dawn... Whenever I have had to work to overcome a bag’s functional issues, I’ve always been discontent with it later. When I was growing up, my dad always said “When people are dating, they always know pretty quickly what will break them up because they see it in the person. They just choose to ignore it.”
> 
> I’ve started to apply his wisdom to my bags. Lol!  I can get excited about one because of its look or leather or whatever. But, when I get that tickle in the back of my mind about “x”, I know I need to pass.  It’s hard but, ignoring the issues always comes back to bite me on the nose.
> 
> And YES!  I mean the Gucci *Dionysus*. I even misspoke and said the Diorama (when I was referent to the Dionysus) around Mr. S. and _he_ corrected me. LOL!!! My brain is moving to fast.  And I love both the G Dionysus and the D Diorama. So maybe my little brain is admitting it wants another Diorama too.
> 
> I had to FORCE myself to wear my prettier bags. It took years before I got over the weird impulse to trade down in my collection. That is one of the reasons I flipped how I was buying and spent the time, money and effort to make my most used bags my “prettiest” and most expensive ones. Instead of spending more on cute evening bags or special use bags, I made a deliberate choice to spend more on the bags that will be my go to’s and be more conservative in spending on bags I knew I’d wear less. That way when I pick my every day bags I’m picking my prettiest and nicest bags.
> IKR?!  I don’t have plans to be out of the country the rest of the year (well except for a week in Mexico but that doesn’t “count” lol!)  But, next year when I do travel to Europe it will be game on because the price difference is so high. That assumes there isn’t a wild swing in exchange rates.
> I’m glad I could help!
> 
> And, YES!! I have this “but I LOVE this bag” reaction every year when I recap my usage. I’ve learned that means I love _looking_ at the bag. Not that I love _using_ the bag. So 90% of the time I let the bag go. And, I try to understand why I didn’t want to wear the bag so I don’t make another buying mistake. For me, I’ve learned I love look of medium / large hand carry bags. I hate to wear medium / large hand carry bags.
> 
> The other 10% of the time I realize it was just an oversight. keep the bag and make sure to rotate it in. Usually building some outfits around it solves the problem.
> ”Delurking”. I love it!
> Thanks for joining in and posting your lovely bags! I hope we have more people delurk as well!


That means you need another Diorama 

Your rotation plans and tracking sound wonderful. Glad that works for you. It sounds like a lot of work, but you've made it really functional and easy for you, which is great.

Thank you everyone for the YSL love and suggestions, @catsinthebag @dcooney4 @whateve

The funny thing is I really wanted to carry it this morning to a client meeting, but I held back because I feel I am still deliberating.

I will try putting all my things inside and report back on the weight balance.

It's such a pretty grained leather. I can't explain how it glints and gleams in real life. Besides my pale gold WOC, this is my first foray into YSL's equivalent of 'caviar' leather and I think it's nicer than Chanel!

I think that's the problem. I'm smitten. I shouldn't like a mixed quilt but I do, I shouldn't like a bag that lies flat but I do. Heart wants it, head says 'what if it's annoying down the line'? Can't answer that without having it for a period of time. Mr Dawn suggested I try renting the bag from a website and trying it out before I commit, but I've never rented bags before and none of the UK rent-a-designer-bag websites have this model. So that's a good idea, but not practicable.

Mr Dawn isn't used to my dithering. He has a simple litmus test. He looks at me when I'm trying a bag in a shop, swears that he can tell when I'm happy / proud to be carrying it by how I hold myself, and passes swift judgement - 'it looks like your bag' or 'it doesn't look like your bag'. The Gucci black marmont "didn't look like my bag", and when pushed, he said "logo is too big". Funny thing is, he's right - the logo is huge on the medium flap, relative to my beloved small marmont camera bag  So I think there is some sub-conscious method to his madness!

Mr Dawn keeps saying. 'I don't get it. Why are you going back and forth? It looks like your bag".

My mum says it's the prettiest black bag she's seen me wearing. I showed her a 'mod shot' when I was video calling her today.

I am resisting the peer pressure. Must be analytical! I'm on the Shopping my own bags thread!


----------



## papertiger

Roie55 said:


> I dont have many black bags which i find surprising since i wear so much black.
> In order, Burberry bridle, Dior Gaucho (big laptop sized bag), Alexander Wang Rocco with all black HW (on the left), LV Trocadero, and no photo of my Balenciaga black hip crossbody bag



Some great classics there


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> That means you need another Diorama
> 
> Your rotation plans and tracking sound wonderful. Glad that works for you. It sounds like a lot of work, but you've made it really functional and easy for you, which is great.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the YSL love and suggestions, @catsinthebag @dcooney4 @whateve
> 
> The funny thing is I really wanted to carry it this morning to a client meeting, but I held back because I feel I am still deliberating.
> 
> I will try putting all my things inside and report back on the weight balance.
> 
> It's such a pretty grained leather. I can't explain how it glints and gleams in real life. Besides my pale gold WOC, this is my first foray into YSL's equivalent of 'caviar' leather and I think it's nicer than Chanel!
> 
> I think that's the problem. I'm smitten. I shouldn't like a mixed quilt but I do, I shouldn't like a bag that lies flat but I do. Heart wants it, head says 'what if it's annoying down the line'? Can't answer that without having it for a period of time. Mr Dawn suggested I try renting the bag from a website and trying it out before I commit, but I've never rented bags before and none of the UK rent-a-designer-bag websites have this model. So that's a good idea, but not practicable.
> 
> Mr Dawn isn't used to my dithering. He has a simple litmus test. He looks at me when I'm trying a bag in a shop, swears that he can tell when I'm happy / proud to be carrying it by how I hold myself, and passes swift judgement - 'it looks like your bag' or 'it doesn't look like your bag'. The Gucci black marmont "didn't look like my bag", and when pushed, he said "logo is too big". Funny thing is, he's right - the logo is huge on the medium flap, relative to my beloved small marmont camera bag  So I think there is some sub-conscious method to his madness!
> 
> Mr Dawn keeps saying. 'I don't get it. Why are you going back and forth? It looks like your bag".
> 
> My mum says it's the prettiest black bag she's seen me wearing. I showed her a 'mod shot' when I was video calling her today.
> 
> I am resisting the peer pressure. Must be analytical! I'm on the Shopping my own bags thread!


Hi Miss_Dawn, an interesting situation. Someone said earlier they know a purchase is a winner when they want to use it right away. I concur with this, my context is with scarf buying, the ones that were right for me I wanted to wear the very next day. There were some scarves I picked up on sale and when I wasn’t jumping to put them on the next day, I knew I made a mistake. Lesson learned. Re: the decisive part, and I consider myself decisive, too - when I am indecisive or I am overwhelmed by the choices I step back and don’t buy if I am at the counter and take more time to think. Context, last time I looked at bags, I went in to look at a specific bag style in a particular colour, the SA showed me different models different colours and different styles all together. I just treated it as research, said thank you and bought nothing. I decided I don’t want/need any of the items I looked at. On the hand, I had a mantra last year, If I don’t try, I’m not going to get to learn. The context was a job in a different industry, ultimately, it didn’t work out for me and my family. I am glad that I tried it because it was a worthwhile experience ... more learning. Would it be worthwhile asking yourself why “I shouldn’t like a mixed quilt” why “I shouldn’t like a bag that lies flat.” Where is the peer pressure coming from?
Good luck with your decision, it doesn’t matter what any of us think, you are the one who will/not wear this bag. Whatever you decide it will be right for you, and if later you decide it was not right for you, you will have learned something.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying. 

Welcome home, my lovely 

Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous? 

She is going to work with me tomorrow


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Hi Miss_Dawn, an interesting situation. Someone said earlier they know a purchase is a winner when they want to use it right away. I concur with this, my context is with scarf buying, the ones that were right for me I wanted to wear the very next day. There were some scarves I picked up on sale and when I wasn’t jumping to put them on the next day, I knew I made a mistake. Lesson learned. Re: the decisive part, and I consider myself decisive, too - when I am indecisive or I am overwhelmed by the choices I step back and don’t buy if I am at the counter and take more time to think. Context, last time I looked at bags, I went in to look at a specific bag style in a particular colour, the SA showed me different models different colours and different styles all together. I just treated it as research, said thank you and bought nothing. I decided I don’t want/need any of the items I looked at. On the hand, I had a mantra last year, If I don’t try, I’m not going to get to learn. The context was a job in a different industry, ultimately, it didn’t work out for me and my family. I am glad that I tried it because it was a worthwhile experience ... more learning. Would it be worthwhile asking yourself why “I shouldn’t like a mixed quilt” why “I shouldn’t like a bag that lies flat.” Where is the peer pressure coming from?
> Good luck with your decision, it doesn’t matter what any of us think, you are the one who will/not wear this bag. Whatever you decide it will be right for you, and if later you decide it was not right for you, you will have learned something.


I think you’re absolutely right. It’s because I wanted to carry her so much this morning to my important client meeting that I knew I had to seriously think about how big an obstacle it would be if I had to lay it flat.

But actually with my things inside, she stands fine, like @catsinthebag and @whateve suggested!

Peer pressure is a lazy term here. I mean that I don’t just want to take Mr Dawn / my mum’s love of it as a reason to keep if it wasn’t functional. 

I’m sorry to hear your job didn’t work out  but glad you tried! Jobs are too important to have a lingering what-if feeling.

Are you interviewing/moving to a different job soon? I recall you had a good interview a little while ago. 

Thank you for all the good wishes my friend


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated.
> 
> I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find.
> 
> Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.)
> 
> The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time.
> 
> I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check.
> 
> Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website.
> 
> Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.



How annoying. IMO, they’re not afraid of buying a fake — they’re trying to make you afraid that they’ll _claim_ it’s a fake. Or more likely, they’re just trying to drive the price down. Good for you for blocking them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow



She *is* lovely!


----------



## Meta

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful!





More bags said:


> Stunning choices- both are great black beauties. What did you choose for your lining in your K?





essiedub said:


> oh. my. stars..the chevre on the kelly! And with Gold hardware. Sensational!! Took my breath away
> Yes, what did you choose for lining..if it’s  some awesome contrast color, I will die





papertiger said:


> Lovely SO K, a total forever bag





Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful! [emoji173]️





Sparkletastic said:


> ”Delurking”. I love it!
> Thanks for joining in and posting your lovely bags! I hope we have more people delurk as well!


Thank you all for your very kind words.   

The lining is in Vermillion. To my eye, Rouge Casaque is the perfect red but alas it wasn't an option when I placed my order for it, so the next closest was Vermillion. 

On the subject of exotics, I used to have a python Celine Blade bag but alas, I never used it more than once or twice so it was rehomed. One of the things that I realized I didn't like about it was the internal dividers. So I perfectly understand @More bags rehoming the beautiful Box Celine.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Ya I don’t like mountain roads at night. And if a car hits a moose, there will be major damage all around.
> P.S.  Rachel..loved your hometown! Hope you got to the Dior show..so awesome!
> 
> I’m so behind...swamped with work
> 
> I have to debrief y’all on Dior and Denver and my new adventure into Native American jewelry
> I have black bags to post..(actually all the colors from all the previous weeks)
> I am trying to figure out how to do the picture collage that *Miss* *Dawn* does


I would love to see new jewelry treasures. I have some that I adore.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated.
> 
> I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find.
> 
> Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.)
> 
> The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time.
> 
> I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check.
> 
> Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website.
> 
> Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.


Scary! Glad you are not meeting them.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> That means you need another Diorama
> 
> Your rotation plans and tracking sound wonderful. Glad that works for you. It sounds like a lot of work, but you've made it really functional and easy for you, which is great.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the YSL love and suggestions, @catsinthebag @dcooney4 @whateve
> 
> The funny thing is I really wanted to carry it this morning to a client meeting, but I held back because I feel I am still deliberating.
> 
> I will try putting all my things inside and report back on the weight balance.
> 
> It's such a pretty grained leather. I can't explain how it glints and gleams in real life. Besides my pale gold WOC, this is my first foray into YSL's equivalent of 'caviar' leather and I think it's nicer than Chanel!
> 
> I think that's the problem. I'm smitten. I shouldn't like a mixed quilt but I do, I shouldn't like a bag that lies flat but I do. Heart wants it, head says 'what if it's annoying down the line'? Can't answer that without having it for a period of time. Mr Dawn suggested I try renting the bag from a website and trying it out before I commit, but I've never rented bags before and none of the UK rent-a-designer-bag websites have this model. So that's a good idea, but not practicable.
> 
> Mr Dawn isn't used to my dithering. He has a simple litmus test. He looks at me when I'm trying a bag in a shop, swears that he can tell when I'm happy / proud to be carrying it by how I hold myself, and passes swift judgement - 'it looks like your bag' or 'it doesn't look like your bag'. The Gucci black marmont "didn't look like my bag", and when pushed, he said "logo is too big". Funny thing is, he's right - the logo is huge on the medium flap, relative to my beloved small marmont camera bag  So I think there is some sub-conscious method to his madness!
> 
> Mr Dawn keeps saying. 'I don't get it. Why are you going back and forth? It looks like your bag".
> 
> My mum says it's the prettiest black bag she's seen me wearing. I showed her a 'mod shot' when I was video calling her today.
> 
> I am resisting the peer pressure. Must be analytical! I'm on the Shopping my own bags thread!


Without being analytical what does your gut say?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Without being analytical what does your gut say?


Gut / Heart is yes.


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think you’re absolutely right. It’s because I wanted to carry her so much this morning to my important client meeting that I knew I had to seriously think about how big an obstacle it would be if I had to lay it flat.
> 
> But actually with my things inside, she stands fine, like @catsinthebag and @whateve suggested!
> 
> Peer pressure is a lazy term here. I mean that I don’t just want to take Mr Dawn / my mum’s love of it as a reason to keep if it wasn’t functional.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear your job didn’t work out  but glad you tried! Jobs are too important to have a lingering what-if feeling.
> 
> Are you interviewing/moving to a different job soon? I recall you had a good interview a little while ago.
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes my friend



So glad the bag stood up and is staying!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated.
> 
> I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find.
> 
> Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.)
> 
> The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time.
> 
> I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check.
> 
> Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website.
> 
> Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.


I'm sorry you've had the worst luck with buyers!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> We had a home gym two houses ago. I always walked right past it and went to the gym. I dunno. I just don’t like working out at home.  It’s weird.
> 
> I dunno, @Miss_Dawn... Whenever I have had to work to overcome a bag’s functional issues, I’ve always been discontent with it later. When I was growing up, my dad always said “When people are dating, they always know pretty quickly what will break them up because they see it in the person. They just choose to ignore it.”
> 
> I’ve started to apply his wisdom to my bags. Lol!  I can get excited about one because of its look or leather or whatever. But, when I get that tickle in the back of my mind about “x”, I know I need to pass.  It’s hard but, ignoring the issues always comes back to bite me on the nose.
> 
> And YES!  I mean the Gucci *Dionysus*. I even misspoke and said the Diorama (when I was referent to the Dionysus) around Mr. S. and _he_ corrected me. LOL!!! My brain is moving to fast.  And I love both the G Dionysus and the D Diorama. So maybe my little brain is admitting it wants another Diorama too.
> 
> I had to FORCE myself to wear my prettier bags. It took years before I got over the weird impulse to trade down in my collection. That is one of the reasons I flipped how I was buying and spent the time, money and effort to make my most used bags my “prettiest” and most expensive ones. Instead of spending more on cute evening bags or special use bags, I made a deliberate choice to spend more on the bags that will be my go to’s and be more conservative in spending on bags I knew I’d wear less. That way when I pick my every day bags I’m picking my prettiest and nicest bags.
> IKR?!  I don’t have plans to be out of the country the rest of the year (well except for a week in Mexico but that doesn’t “count” lol!)  But, next year when I do travel to Europe it will be game on because the price difference is so high. That assumes there isn’t a wild swing in exchange rates.
> I’m glad I could help!
> 
> And, YES!! I have this “but I LOVE this bag” reaction every year when I recap my usage. I’ve learned that means I love _looking_ at the bag. Not that I love _using_ the bag. So 90% of the time I let the bag go. And, I try to understand why I didn’t want to wear the bag so I don’t make another buying mistake. For me, I’ve learned I love look of medium / large hand carry bags. I hate to wear medium / large hand carry bags.
> 
> The other 10% of the time I realize it was just an oversight. keep the bag and make sure to rotate it in. Usually building some outfits around it solves the problem.
> ”Delurking”. I love it!
> Thanks for joining in and posting your lovely bags! I hope we have more people delurk as well!


Your dad is a genius!


ElainePG said:


> These are terrific stats. It sounds as though you've been doing a great job of curating your collection, or (if you were a museum) "deacquisitioning"  the redundant pieces.
> 
> To have an edited collection of bags that you love and use regularly: that's really the goal, isn't it? I believe I've reached that point with my full-sized bags and dressy (clutch) bags, but I'm not yet there with my small bags. I probably need to release some more of these!


That is my new favorite word: deacquisitioning. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I think you’re absolutely right. It’s because I wanted to carry her so much this morning to my important client meeting that I knew I had to seriously think about how big an obstacle it would be if I had to lay it flat.
> 
> But actually with my things inside, she stands fine, like @catsinthebag and @whateve suggested!
> 
> Peer pressure is a lazy term here. I mean that I don’t just want to take Mr Dawn / my mum’s love of it as a reason to keep if it wasn’t functional.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear your job didn’t work out  but glad you tried! Jobs are too important to have a lingering what-if feeling.
> 
> Are you interviewing/moving to a different job soon? I recall you had a good interview a little while ago.
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes my friend


That's great! I love it! It's beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated.
> 
> I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find.
> 
> Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.)
> 
> The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time.
> 
> I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check.
> 
> Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website.
> 
> Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.


Smart to block them. The buyer sounds like serious trouble... even if you made the sale, it would come back and bite you in the rear one way or the other.

The person sounds like s/he enjoys drama in her/his life. Arguing for the sake of arguing. Some people just like having something to fight about.


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow


Fainting here... this bag is AMAAAAAAZING!!! So this is called "mixed quilt"? It is absolutely fabulous! I can't imagine who might have ever have sent you the message that you shouldn't like a mixed quilt design... I find it fascinating. Very dressy and elegant, yet the shape/size of the bag itself makes it perfect in a work setting. I should think it would be exactly right for travel, because it can go from day through evening.

Wear it in good health... you've made the right decision. And, once again, Mr. Dawn's good eye is spot on!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I am so behind on the thread.   I went back a few pages and realized I just have to jump back in here. I actually had a multi quote post yesterday morning and it disappeared.
> 
> So, a few things.
> 
> I’ve seen a moose!!!! I was on retreat 5 years ago. Great place in Arizona. I had my own (modern) cabin in the mountains. And, meese ... er mooses...  um... moose multiples came to visit.  I waved through the window as I don’t deal with unknown non humans bigger than a kitten.
> 
> Thanks to all for the lovely well wishes about our vow renewal. It really was magical!!!
> 
> I appreciate all the workout bag suggestions. This has to be solved this week.  I’m just not sure which one to buy yet.
> 
> @papertiger - Love your Kelly!  And your laptop bag has the most beautiful design. I also tend to sling a backpack on one arm. I’ve thought about getting a C backpack for travel but I don’t think they make them truly for that purpose. They are more bag sized with fewer than normal backpack compartments.


"Moose" is good for one or more but I LOVE "moose multiples"


----------



## Rhl2987

Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated.
> 
> I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find.
> 
> Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.)
> 
> The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time.
> 
> I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check.
> 
> Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website.
> 
> Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.


Absolutely ridiculous. I don't know how you happen to get so many of the unsavory buyers!! I just can't believe these people. Incredibly rude and some are probably crooks themselves. A couple months ago I was about to put in a bid on a Chanel Trendy CC and I asked an easy question first, I think about size. They answered quickly. Then, I asked if I could see a couple pictures of the date stamp and one other thing. No response. Then I explored their selling history and quickly surmised that the bag was not authentic. There are really a lot of bad seeds to be found on eBay.


----------



## ifanfos

how about design and price, Mont Blanc i love it


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow


Yay!!!! I’m SO glad it worked out! 


catsinthebag said:


> How annoying. IMO, they’re not afraid of buying a fake — they’re trying to make you afraid that they’ll _claim_ it’s a fake. Or more likely, they’re just trying to drive the price down. Good for you for blocking them.


I agree. Just ridiculous.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow



Looks much better filled


----------



## ksuromax

catsinthebag said:


> How annoying. IMO, they’re not afraid of buying a fake — they’re trying to make you afraid that they’ll _claim_ it’s a fake. Or more likely, they’re just trying to drive the price down. Good for you for blocking them.





ElainePG said:


> Smart to block them. The buyer sounds like serious trouble... even if you made the sale, it would come back and bite you in the rear one way or the other.
> 
> The person sounds like s/he enjoys drama in her/his life. Arguing for the sake of arguing. Some people just like having something to fight about.


@Sparkletastic  i second these 2 wise ladies, and i'm sure it would be a trouble for you, you'll find a decent buyer for your bag, just wait a bit more


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow


She is lovely ! Congrats!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!


Goregous bags! Looking forward to seeing your closet! Don’t be so hard on yourself it is hard work growing a human and carrying them around all day!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m irritated.
> 
> I’m selling my ivory Chanel and listed it on Facebook 20% below the lowest listing of the same bag from anyone on any resale site I could find.
> 
> Someone local reached out to buy. I said let’s meet at the police station near their location so an officer can witness the transaction. (I love that many police stations do this. I haven’t tried it yet but I’ve read it’s a nice safety option.)
> 
> The buyer said it was inconvenient. I wouldn’t budge. (I’m driving 35 minutes.  Why wouldn’t they drive 10 to be safe?) we agreed on a tentative date and time.
> 
> I reiterated the specs and condition of the bag, that the price was firm and to bring cash only. I didn’t want to drive only to have them try to lowball me, try to do a trade or hand me a check.
> 
> Then they said I “needed to discount the bag because they didn’t know if it’s real.” I said 1) I’d be a dumb crook to suggest we meet in a police station for me to pass counterfeit goods and 2) they can get the bag authenticated through Etinceler or the authenticator of their choice _prior_ to purchase. I’d be happy to send any additional photos if needed. But, their _fear_ of the bag being fake is not a reason for me to discount the bag at all since it is authentic. To be helpful, I sent them the link for Etinceler’s website.
> 
> Now they are getting argumentative about how they shouldn’t have to pay to authenticate, I just need to lower the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I am blocking them. I don’t know how some people function in the world if this is how they act on a simple used bag purchase. SMH.


How rude! I hate when people do this! Good idea to block. 
I meet buyers I find online at a bank. Cameras everywhere and security. Can confirm cash is real or do an instant transfer.


----------



## ML_chanel

catsinthebag said:


> You may also find yourself having a “Wait a minute, but I _like_ that bag!” reaction when you realize certain bags aren’t getting worn. Tracking my bags made me realize what I was and wasn’t wearing, but it also made me really think about _why _I wasn’t wearing certain bags. One example is my Chanel camera bag. I love that bag, but I’ve gravitated more toward cross-body bags and the chain strap on that bag isn’t long enough for cross-body wear. So I’ve decided to contact Leather Surgeon (thanks, @Sparkletastic!) to see if they can lengthen the chain of that bag. I’m hoping it will  keep me from selling the bag and then spending more on a new Chanel with a longer strap.


One of my most beautiful bags is my lambskin chanel flap but I find myself not reaching for it due to the strap length too! I need to find times that it makes sense to wear or send it along to LS. I have found that I use my totes for work and crossbodies for weekends the most, so maybe it needs to be turned into a crossbody. Thanks for your insight


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!


Beautiful!
I'm sure being 8 months pregnant have something to do with being tired - but get used to it! 
Babies have their own schedule! 
(Mine are no longer babies but I sometimes miss those days!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Fainting here... this bag is AMAAAAAAZING!!! So this is called "mixed quilt"? It is absolutely fabulous! I can't imagine who might have ever have sent you the message that you shouldn't like a mixed quilt design... I find it fascinating. Very dressy and elegant, yet the shape/size of the bag itself makes it perfect in a work setting. I should think it would be exactly right for travel, because it can go from day through evening.
> 
> Wear it in good health... you've made the right decision. And, once again, Mr. Dawn's good eye is spot on!


I had the same thought on the mixed quilt. It’s gorgeous and has been featured on many bags. Dior has a lovely Miss Dior in a mixed whirl. I’ve also seen in on some Chanel bags but not as successfully as the YSL and Dior. I think it makes the quilting look fresh and interesting. Big win, @Miss_Dawn. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!


These are beautiful. Your Mom’s Alma makes me miss my similarly shaped Prada. 


lynne_ross said:


> How rude! I hate when people do this! Good idea to block.
> I meet buyers I find online at a bank. Cameras everywhere and security. Can confirm cash is real or do an instant transfer.


That’s a great idea. 

And, thanks to all who commiserated with me on the buyer’s kookiness. I don’t get people. I have had years of good luck with buyers. It’s just been a crazy run in that last few months of some ding dongs showing up. I think the benevolent yet strict purse gods are continuing to remind me to purchase wisely so my selling becomes a rarity.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Fainting here... this bag is AMAAAAAAZING!!! So this is called "mixed quilt"? It is absolutely fabulous! I can't imagine who might have ever have sent you the message that you shouldn't like a mixed quilt design... I find it fascinating. Very dressy and elegant, yet the shape/size of the bag itself makes it perfect in a work setting. I should think it would be exactly right for travel, because it can go from day through evening.
> 
> Wear it in good health... you've made the right decision. And, once again, Mr. Dawn's good eye is spot on!


I had the same thought on the mixed quilt. It’s gorgeous and has been featured on many bags. Dior has a lovely Miss Dior in a mixed whirl. I’ve also seen in on some Chanel bags but not as successfully as the YSL and Dior. I think it makes the quilting look fresh and interesting. Big win, @Miss_Dawn. 


Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!


These are beautiful. Your Mom’s Alma makes me miss my similarly shaped Prada. 


lynne_ross said:


> How rude! I hate when people do this! Good idea to block.
> I meet buyers I find online at a bank. Cameras everywhere and security. Can confirm cash is real or do an instant transfer.


That’s a great idea. 

And, thanks to all who commiserated with me on the buyer’s kookiness. I don’t get people. I have had years of good luck with buyers. It’s just been a crazy run in that last few months of some ding dongs showing up. I think the benevolent yet strict purse gods are continuing to remind me to purchase wisely so my selling becomes a rarity.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I love our thread for so many reasons. But, one of the biggest is that I have a place to come when I flip and flop all over the place about my bags. Non purse lovers don’t get how the fever can hit out of no where. 

My head has very good reasons for me to be on hard pause for a while. But, my heart is an undisciplined 5 year old who wants another bag. The itch is coming because I’ve sold several of my larger (theoretically) more practical bags. And my latest acquisitions have been on more of the fun side of things. That’s all good stuff because those so called practical bags didn’t work for _me_. And, I was light on truly fun bags.  So, my collection needed to shift. 

But, I’ve been lusting for some proper medium-ish sized lady bags for a while now. I struggle with these because I very rarely wear branded bags for work. I’ve never worked in an environment where expressions of wealth of _any_ kind were appropriate. I even have gotten comments on some plain black Prada sunglasses I wore one time. It’s kooky. But, I look at it like being in the military. I conform to the expected “uniform”. 

So, that being said, I struggle with buying the “grown up” bags I want because I _would / should_ mainly wear them during the week days - but can’t. To me, evenings and weekends are fun bag (and fun clothes) times. And, non work professional-ish times - like charity board meetings are good times to get wear out of my Chanels. Maybe I could add one into that rotation??  Or maybe I could be a little brave and try it when I’m networking. Hmmmm....I’m flummoxed. 

So my question of the day: how and where do you wear your more “serious” bags in your non work time?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!


These are both true classics. Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I love our thread for so many reasons. But, one of the biggest is that I have a place to come when I flip and flop all over the place about my bags. Non purse lovers don’t get how the fever can hit out of no where.
> 
> My head has very good reasons for me to be on hard pause for a while. But, my heart is an undisciplined 5 year old who wants another bag. The itch is coming because I’ve sold several of my larger (theoretically) more practical bags. And my latest acquisitions have been on more of the fun side of things. That’s all good stuff because those so called practical bags didn’t work for _me_. And, I was light on truly fun bags.  So, my collection needed to shift.
> 
> But, I’ve been lusting for some proper medium-ish sized lady bags for a while now. I struggle with these because I very rarely wear branded bags for work. I’ve never worked in an environment where expressions of wealth of _any_ kind were appropriate. I even have gotten comments on some plain black Prada sunglasses I wore one time. It’s kooky. But, I look at it like being in the military. I conform to the expected “uniform”.
> 
> So, that being said, I struggle with buying the “grown up” bags I want because I _would / should_ mainly wear them during the week days - but can’t. To me, evenings and weekends are fun bag (and fun clothes) times. And, non work professional-ish times - like charity board meetings are good times to get wear out of my Chanels. Maybe I could add one into that rotation??  Or maybe I could be a little brave and try it when I’m networking. Hmmmm....I’m flummoxed.
> 
> So my question of the day: how and where do you wear your more “serious” bags in your non work time?


What an interesting question!

I checked Stylebook after reading this - do I even have a 'serious' bag? I guess I could consider the Drag and the Kelly serious, but I don't. They are everyday bags for me… well mostly. The Drag I only wear on days that I know I'm going to be okay with arm carry for the whole day. 

I am lucky in that I am self-employed so I wear pretty much whatever I want and no one even blinks an eye. I'm probably also lucky in that where I live isn't a big fashion mecca, 90% of the population has never heard of Hermes - though Louis Vuitton is big and Gucci is kind of on the rise. 
(funny story - the Nordstrom here has a limited selection of luxury purses. I was waiting for Mr. Cookie in the suit dept, and had wandered over to look at the SLGs, carrying the Gucci. I heard an audible gasp from the gentleman working in the purses and we had a 15 minute conversation about my purse! It was like being on the forum except IRL! )

I have a lack of 'fun' purses, I'd say the yellow bag is fun, but the others are - uh - not boring or anything - but Useful. And Loved.


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow


I’m glad you’re keeping her, she’s beautiful!!



Sparkletastic said:


> I love our thread for so many reasons. But, one of the biggest is that I have a place to come when I flip and flop all over the place about my bags. Non purse lovers don’t get how the fever can hit out of no where.
> 
> My head has very good reasons for me to be on hard pause for a while. But, my heart is an undisciplined 5 year old who wants another bag. The itch is coming because I’ve sold several of my larger (theoretically) more practical bags. And my latest acquisitions have been on more of the fun side of things. That’s all good stuff because those so called practical bags didn’t work for _me_. And, I was light on truly fun bags.  So, my collection needed to shift.
> 
> But, I’ve been lusting for some proper medium-ish sized lady bags for a while now. I struggle with these because I very rarely wear branded bags for work. I’ve never worked in an environment where expressions of wealth of _any_ kind were appropriate. I even have gotten comments on some plain black Prada sunglasses I wore one time. It’s kooky. But, I look at it like being in the military. I conform to the expected “uniform”.
> 
> So, that being said, I struggle with buying the “grown up” bags I want because I _would / should_ mainly wear them during the week days - but can’t. To me, evenings and weekends are fun bag (and fun clothes) times. And, non work professional-ish times - like charity board meetings are good times to get wear out of my Chanels. Maybe I could add one into that rotation??  Or maybe I could be a little brave and try it when I’m networking. Hmmmm....I’m flummoxed.
> 
> So my question of the day: how and where do you wear your more “serious” bags in your non work time?


My more serious bags don’t normally get to be worn on non-work days except when I’m lazy to change. [emoji3] But when this happens I think casual outfit work with my structured bags anyway.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I love our thread for so many reasons. But, one of the biggest is that I have a place to come when I flip and flop all over the place about my bags. Non purse lovers don’t get how the fever can hit out of no where.
> 
> My head has very good reasons for me to be on hard pause for a while. But, my heart is an undisciplined 5 year old who wants another bag. The itch is coming because I’ve sold several of my larger (theoretically) more practical bags. And my latest acquisitions have been on more of the fun side of things. That’s all good stuff because those so called practical bags didn’t work for _me_. And, I was light on truly fun bags.  So, my collection needed to shift.
> 
> But, I’ve been lusting for some proper medium-ish sized lady bags for a while now. I struggle with these because I very rarely wear branded bags for work. I’ve never worked in an environment where expressions of wealth of _any_ kind were appropriate. I even have gotten comments on some plain black Prada sunglasses I wore one time. It’s kooky. But, I look at it like being in the military. I conform to the expected “uniform”.
> 
> So, that being said, I struggle with buying the “grown up” bags I want because I _would / should_ mainly wear them during the week days - but can’t. To me, evenings and weekends are fun bag (and fun clothes) times. And, non work professional-ish times - like charity board meetings are good times to get wear out of my Chanels. Maybe I could add one into that rotation??  Or maybe I could be a little brave and try it when I’m networking. Hmmmm....I’m flummoxed.
> 
> So my question of the day: how and where do you wear your more “serious” bags in your non work time?


I could easily wear my hermes bags to work and others do but I prefer my luv and Prada totes. So I mostly use on weekends. I will carry a birkin to the playground, or skating lessons, grocery shopping, etc. Does that classify as a serious bag? I just carry what I love.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> What an interesting question!
> 
> I checked Stylebook after reading this - do I even have a 'serious' bag? I guess I could consider the Drag and the Kelly serious, but I don't. They are everyday bags for me… well mostly. The Drag I only wear on days that I know I'm going to be okay with arm carry for the whole day.
> 
> I am lucky in that I am self-employed so I wear pretty much whatever I want and no one even blinks an eye. I'm probably also lucky in that where I live isn't a big fashion mecca, 90% of the population has never heard of Hermes - though Louis Vuitton is big and Gucci is kind of on the rise.
> (funny story - the Nordstrom here has a limited selection of luxury purses. I was waiting for Mr. Cookie in the suit dept, and had wandered over to look at the SLGs, carrying the Gucci. I heard an audible gasp from the gentleman working in the purses and we had a 15 minute conversation about my purse! It was like being on the forum except IRL! )
> 
> I have a lack of 'fun' purses, I'd say the yellow bag is fun, but the others are - uh - not boring or anything - but Useful. And Loved.


I’m self employed but, I always have to be mindful of client perception. When I’m with vendors? No issue. But, clients don’t like to feel like I’m making a killing on their business. So, no luxe branded items. Which is totally stupid. They know what they’re paying me.  And, they all know I’m married. So there is an _additional_ financial supply lurking close by. It’s kooky. 

Like you, (despite moving a few times) I haven’t lived in fashion centers. My current home is a top 10 US metro area and I STILL don’t regularly see high fashion. <sigh> The upside is I don’t feel pressure to dress any certain way. So, I guess that’s a good thing.

I think the issue is I’m a girly girl who loves glam. So, when I’m not at work, I flee from the quiet and conservative black / gray / navy / suit / knee length dress / sensible pump / blouse and shell wardrobe of my work life as hard & fast as I can. LOL!  That means I don’t do the middle ground “big girl” bags in my private life. I need to think about that. 


lynne_ross said:


> I could easily wear my hermes bags to work and others do but I prefer my luv and Prada totes. So I mostly use on weekends. I will carry a birkin to the playground, or skating lessons, grocery shopping, etc. Does that classify as a serious bag? I just carry what I love.


 C’mon purse gods. Sheesh!!! HOW do I get a work environment that allows luxe brands?!?! I’ve worked for Fortune 50 companies, start ups, myself and every other permutation. I’ve worked in different US regions and countries. Heck, I think the only place I haven’t worked is the North Pole. Not sure what Santa Claus is up to! LOL! Yet, luxe brands have always been verboten!

I will carry any bag anywhere. I’m the one who carries my silver microcannage Dior to Target and my gold Boy to pick up fertilizer. And, yaaaaa, I make that look gooooood.     ok, but, seriously, that fits me.

A Birkin is a serious and fashionable bag. But, not “me”. Kinda like the serious lady bags I want. They could easily be executive work me if it was acceptable. But, they aren’t the real, silly, girly, sparkly Sparkle me. 

So, hmmmmm...


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m self employed but, I always have to be mindful of client perception. When I’m with vendors? No issue. But, clients don’t like to feel like I’m making a killing on their business. So, no luxe branded items. Which is totally stupid. They know what they’re paying me.  And, they all know I’m married. So there is an _additional_ financial supply lurking close by. It’s kooky.
> 
> Like you, (despite moving a few times) I haven’t lived in fashion centers. My current home is a top 10 US metro area and I STILL don’t regularly see high fashion. <sigh> The upside is I don’t feel pressure to dress any certain way. So, I guess that’s a good thing.
> 
> I think the issue is I’m a girly girl who loves glam. So, when I’m not at work, I flee from the quiet and conservative black / gray / navy / suit / knee length dress / sensible pump / blouse and shell wardrobe of my work life as hard & fast as I can. LOL!  That means I don’t do the middle ground “big girl” bags in my private life. I need to think about that.
> C’mon purse gods. Sheesh!!! HOW do I get a work environment that allows luxe brands?!?! I’ve worked for Fortune 50 companies, start ups, myself and every other permutation. I’ve worked in different US regions and countries. Heck, I think the only place I haven’t worked is the North Pole. Not sure what Santa Claus is up to! LOL! Yet, luxe brands have always been verboten!
> 
> I will carry any bag anywhere. I’m the one who carries my silver microcannage Dior to Target and my gold Boy to pick up fertilizer. And, yaaaaa, I make that look gooooood.     ok, but, seriously, that fits me.
> 
> A Birkin is a serious and fashionable bag. But, not “me”. Kinda like the serious lady bags I want. They could easily be executive work me if it was acceptable. But, they aren’t the real, silly, girly, sparkly Sparkle me.
> 
> So, hmmmmm...


So what is the problem then?? You enjoy using your sparkly bags! You do you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m self employed but, I always have to be mindful of client perception. When I’m with vendors? No issue. But, clients don’t like to feel like I’m making a killing on their business. So, no luxe branded items. Which is totally stupid. They know what they’re paying me.  And, they all know I’m married. So there is an _additional_ financial supply lurking close by. It’s kooky.
> 
> Like you, (despite moving a few times) I haven’t lived in fashion centers. My current home is a top 10 US metro area and I STILL don’t regularly see high fashion. <sigh> The upside is I don’t feel pressure to dress any certain way. So, I guess that’s a good thing.
> 
> I think the issue is I’m a girly girl who loves glam. So, when I’m not at work, I flee from the quiet and conservative black / gray / navy / suit / knee length dress / sensible pump / blouse and shell wardrobe of my work life as hard & fast as I can. LOL!  That means I don’t do the middle ground “big girl” bags in my private life. I need to think about that.
> C’mon purse gods. Sheesh!!! HOW do I get a work environment that allows luxe brands?!?! I’ve worked for Fortune 50 companies, start ups, myself and every other permutation. I’ve worked in different US regions and countries. Heck, I think the only place I haven’t worked is the North Pole. Not sure what Santa Claus is up to! LOL! Yet, luxe brands have always been verboten!
> 
> I will carry any bag anywhere. I’m the one who carries my silver microcannage Dior to Target and my gold Boy to pick up fertilizer. And, yaaaaa, I make that look gooooood.     ok, but, seriously, that fits me.
> 
> A Birkin is a serious and fashionable bag. But, not “me”. Kinda like the serious lady bags I want. They could easily be executive work me if it was acceptable. But, they aren’t the real, silly, girly, sparkly Sparkle me.
> 
> So, hmmmmm...



Girlll - be yourself! 
You wear those silly girly sparkly bags like the fabulous woman you are! 
If I see you in the real world I will know it’s you because you are rockin’ it! 
( ps - they aren’t silly bags at all... I adore that lovely pink bag Mr S bought as a surprise [emoji173]️)


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> So what is the problem then?? You enjoy using your sparkly bags! You do you!


I love the other bags too!!!!  I just need to figure out how to incorporate them.

I want it all. I shall not be limited. ROFL!


----------



## msd_bags

This is a bit late, but here are my black bags.  I was surprised at the count - 17!!! But well, not all are everyday bags. [emoji3]

First set (clockwise from left): Marc Jacobs Single Baroque XL, LV Alma in Epi, Jimmy Choo Raven small and Alexander McQueen Padlock.


Second set (clockwise from left):  Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf leather, Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB (remembrance from my crazy RM days), Marc Jacobs Rita Mae, Mulberry Leighton and Coach Parker.  Never mind the last bag since it’s the same Jimmy Choo from the first set.


Finally, my crossbody bags/“other”/special use bags. Tumi Canton, Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Dior Maris Pearl (in consignment), another Tumi bag, Longchamp document holder, Longchamp Neo medium, Longchamp Foulonne and Legato Largo (Japanese brand) backpack.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> This is a bit late, but here are my black bags.  I was surprised at the count - 17!!! But well, not all are everyday bags. [emoji3]
> 
> First set (clockwise from left): Marc Jacobs Single Baroque XL, LV Alma in Epi, Jimmy Choo Raven small and Alexander McQueen Padlock.
> View attachment 4373833
> 
> Second set (clockwise from left):  Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf leather, Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB (remembrance from my crazy RM days), Marc Jacobs Rita Mae, Mulberry Leighton and Coach Parker.  Never mind the last bag since it’s the same Jimmy Choo from the first set.
> View attachment 4373838
> 
> Finally, my crossbody bags/“other”/special use bags. Tumi Canton, Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Dior Maris Pearl (in consignment), another Tumi bag, Longchamp document holder, Longchamp Neo medium, Longchamp Foulonne and Legato Largo (Japanese brand) backpack.
> View attachment 4373841


You have a wonderful selection of black bags. I would happily play in your closet. What would be your two favorites to use?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> You have a wonderful selection of black bags. I would happily play in your closet. What would be your two favorites to use?



Thanks DC!! First favorite is the Mulberry Leighton. It just works for me. Second, probably the AMQ Padlock - it’s so easy to use!   But I have to say that the Massaccesi Angelica makes me happy every time I wear her. [emoji3]


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> This is a bit late, but here are my black bags.  I was surprised at the count - 17!!! But well, not all are everyday bags. [emoji3]
> 
> First set (clockwise from left): Marc Jacobs Single Baroque XL, LV Alma in Epi, Jimmy Choo Raven small and Alexander McQueen Padlock.
> View attachment 4373833
> 
> Second set (clockwise from left):  Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf leather, Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB (remembrance from my crazy RM days), Marc Jacobs Rita Mae, Mulberry Leighton and Coach Parker.  Never mind the last bag since it’s the same Jimmy Choo from the first set.
> View attachment 4373838
> 
> Finally, my crossbody bags/“other”/special use bags. Tumi Canton, Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Dior Maris Pearl (in consignment), another Tumi bag, Longchamp document holder, Longchamp Neo medium, Longchamp Foulonne and Legato Largo (Japanese brand) backpack.
> View attachment 4373841


Nice blacks! Which is the one on the suitcase in the second pic? Is that the mulberry - the leather on it is lovely.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all so much for the YSL love.

@ElainePG @Sparkletastic I agree that the mixed quilt is the thing that gives this bag personality. I had a choice between this and the all chevron pattern. In the small size, I thought the mixed quilt looked fussy (I tend to go for clean lines), but after I saw the mixed quilt in the large size, I just thought the all chevron looked boring!! This one just atttacted me so much more.  So this was the one for me.

It’s so incredibly shiny and sleek. Like a great hair day! Here’s another picture with the bag at an angle so you can see how the leather just gleams!

I’m pleased to report back that full day out and about carrying her was great.

She makes me happy 



Cookiefiend said:


> She *is* lovely!





catsinthebag said:


> So glad the bag stood up and is staying!





whateve said:


> That's great! I love it! It's beautiful!





ElainePG said:


> Fainting here... this bag is AMAAAAAAZING!!! So this is called "mixed quilt"? It is absolutely fabulous! I can't imagine who might have ever have sent you the message that you shouldn't like a mixed quilt design... I find it fascinating. Very dressy and elegant, yet the shape/size of the bag itself makes it perfect in a work setting. I should think it would be exactly right for travel, because it can go from day through evening.
> 
> Wear it in good health... you've made the right decision. And, once again, Mr. Dawn's good eye is spot on!





Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!!!! I’m SO glad it worked out!.





papertiger said:


> Looks much better filled





dcooney4 said:


> She is lovely ! Congrats!





Sparkletastic said:


> I had the same thought on the mixed quilt. It’s gorgeous and has been featured on many bags. Dior has a lovely Miss Dior in a mixed whirl. I’ve also seen in on some Chanel bags but not as successfully as the YSL and Dior. I think it makes the quilting look fresh and interesting. Big win, @Miss_Dawn





msd_bags said:


> I’m glad you’re keeping her, she’s beautiful!!.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Rhl2987 I love both your black bags. Classic and sleek. Do you ever feel a need for a more casual black bag?

@msd_bags wow, what a collection! So many black bags  I remember you buying both the Parker and the Leighton; I think those are my favourites in your collection.

@Sparkletastic I completely agree with @lynne_ross - I carry my bags everywhere. Especially to work. It’s where I spend the majority of my time! I’ve never had any snarky comment or judgement because of it; to the contrary, I get compliments all the time


----------



## lynne_ross

I am picking up my new (to me) bag today and will post my blacks later today. 
I now really need to sell a bag! Have the ones going out posted and will need to be patient but I am like someone else here that said once I decide to sell I want the bags gone!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Updated family collage of my black bags.

And individual pictures of most of them, because hard to see in a collage!

And my beloved (growing!) black SLG Chanel family


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Nice blacks! Which is the one on the suitcase in the second pic? Is that the mulberry - the leather on it is lovely.


Yes it’s the Mulberry and I love its leather! [emoji3] Thanks. [emoji3]


Miss_Dawn said:


> @Rhl2987 I love both your black bags. Classic and sleek. Do you ever feel a need for a more casual black bag?
> 
> @msd_bags wow, what a collection! So many black bags  I remember you buying both the Parker and the Leighton; I think those are my favourites in your collection.
> 
> @Sparkletastic I completely agree with @lynne_ross - I carry my bags everywhere. Especially to work. It’s where I spend the majority of my time! I’ve never had any snarky comment or judgement because of it; to the contrary, I get compliments all the time


Thanks!  And I love seeing your blacks too!  Especially the new YSL! [emoji3]


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> Okay, I’ve just tried putting all my things inside and she stands. So she’s staying.
> 
> Welcome home, my lovely
> 
> Now that I’m keeping her, I’m sharing a photo of the newest member of my black family. Isn’t she gorgeous?
> 
> She is going to work with me tomorrow


She is honestly so pretty! Glad she's staying with you!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I love our thread for so many reasons. But, one of the biggest is that I have a place to come when I flip and flop all over the place about my bags. Non purse lovers don’t get how the fever can hit out of no where.
> 
> My head has very good reasons for me to be on hard pause for a while. But, my heart is an undisciplined 5 year old who wants another bag. The itch is coming because I’ve sold several of my larger (theoretically) more practical bags. And my latest acquisitions have been on more of the fun side of things. That’s all good stuff because those so called practical bags didn’t work for _me_. And, I was light on truly fun bags.  So, my collection needed to shift.
> 
> But, I’ve been lusting for some proper medium-ish sized lady bags for a while now. I struggle with these because I very rarely wear branded bags for work. I’ve never worked in an environment where expressions of wealth of _any_ kind were appropriate. I even have gotten comments on some plain black Prada sunglasses I wore one time. It’s kooky. But, I look at it like being in the military. I conform to the expected “uniform”.
> 
> So, that being said, I struggle with buying the “grown up” bags I want because I _would / should_ mainly wear them during the week days - but can’t. To me, evenings and weekends are fun bag (and fun clothes) times. And, non work professional-ish times - like charity board meetings are good times to get wear out of my Chanels. Maybe I could add one into that rotation??  Or maybe I could be a little brave and try it when I’m networking. Hmmmm....I’m flummoxed.
> 
> So my question of the day: how and where do you wear your more “serious” bags in your non work time?


This is an interesting question and I don't know that I have a helpful answer for it. It is interesting that your work environment is such that you cannot wear branded things, but that people notice them immediately. That means that they either recognize, so are familiar with, or own things themselves. I don't think I remember your newest Chanel having any large C's on it, so maybe you could try that one for work! The quilting in and of itself is quite recognizable but I would say that is an under the radar and very work-appropriate bag. 

I had my Tumi work bag and never used it for anything other than work and work travel, and I never used any non-work "fun" bags to go to work (except when I was showing my one friend at the company who shares the same passion for Hermes any of my new H bags). Thus, I don't think I have much separation between serious and non-serious bags in my actual bag collection because I use them all casually and for all other occasions. Just not for work. When I start working again, I will likely have another designated work bag that will likely be non-designer but sturdy (perhaps another Tumi but a backpack this time) and that will probably be the only thing I use for work. Just having to carry around a laptop is a reason not to use any of my other bags.

I am very interested to hear some ideas that you have in mind for lady bags! Then, perhaps I can be more helpful!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> This is a bit late, but here are my black bags.  I was surprised at the count - 17!!! But well, not all are everyday bags. [emoji3]
> 
> First set (clockwise from left): Marc Jacobs Single Baroque XL, LV Alma in Epi, Jimmy Choo Raven small and Alexander McQueen Padlock.
> View attachment 4373833
> 
> Second set (clockwise from left):  Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf leather, Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB (remembrance from my crazy RM days), Marc Jacobs Rita Mae, Mulberry Leighton and Coach Parker.  Never mind the last bag since it’s the same Jimmy Choo from the first set.
> View attachment 4373838
> 
> Finally, my crossbody bags/“other”/special use bags. Tumi Canton, Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Dior Maris Pearl (in consignment), another Tumi bag, Longchamp document holder, Longchamp Neo medium, Longchamp Foulonne and Legato Largo (Japanese brand) backpack.
> View attachment 4373841


Great collection! Twins on the Alma!


----------



## Rhl2987

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Rhl2987 I love both your black bags. Classic and sleek. Do you ever feel a need for a more casual black bag?
> 
> @msd_bags wow, what a collection! So many black bags  I remember you buying both the Parker and the Leighton; I think those are my favourites in your collection.
> 
> @Sparkletastic I completely agree with @lynne_ross - I carry my bags everywhere. Especially to work. It’s where I spend the majority of my time! I’ve never had any snarky comment or judgement because of it; to the contrary, I get compliments all the time


What a great question! I find that I can use all of my bags casually, or at least force them into that mold. For example, I wore the Alma yesterday to get a manicure and lunch with a friend, and I wear the BBK to the grocery store and errands quite often. I am lusting after another black bag, but I wouldn't exactly call it casual. I am still thinking about the small Chanel Trendy CC bag with chevron lambskin. It has gold hardware but I would still wear it doing day-to-day activities!! And I don't have black with gold yet. Another gap I feel I have, after being able to look at all my bags at the same time, is a lighter colored nude bag. I'm intrigued by the matte nude Lady Dior, but probably won't be adding that anytime soon.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I love our thread for so many reasons. But, one of the biggest is that I have a place to come when I flip and flop all over the place about my bags. Non purse lovers don’t get how the fever can hit out of no where.
> 
> My head has very good reasons for me to be on hard pause for a while. But, my heart is an undisciplined 5 year old who wants another bag. The itch is coming because I’ve sold several of my larger (theoretically) more practical bags. And my latest acquisitions have been on more of the fun side of things. That’s all good stuff because those so called practical bags didn’t work for _me_. And, I was light on truly fun bags.  So, my collection needed to shift.
> 
> But, I’ve been lusting for some proper medium-ish sized lady bags for a while now. I struggle with these because I very rarely wear branded bags for work. I’ve never worked in an environment where expressions of wealth of _any_ kind were appropriate. I even have gotten comments on some plain black Prada sunglasses I wore one time. It’s kooky. But, I look at it like being in the military. I conform to the expected “uniform”.
> 
> So, that being said, I struggle with buying the “grown up” bags I want because I _would / should_ mainly wear them during the week days - but can’t. To me, evenings and weekends are fun bag (and fun clothes) times. And, non work professional-ish times - like charity board meetings are good times to get wear out of my Chanels. Maybe I could add one into that rotation??  Or maybe I could be a little brave and try it when I’m networking. Hmmmm....I’m flummoxed.
> 
> So my question of the day: how and where do you wear your more “serious” bags in your non work time?



I just wear them. The 28cm and less variety only go out to events/occasions/'doing lunch' (literally just came back from a Bangladeshi 'feast' at a friend of DH's house). 

I've been taking my 'grown-up' bags to work for a while. It used to be with a laptop case too but now just alone. This only works with 30-36cm bags, for some that's already quite big. It works well if I have a meeting or going straight out too. Gotta just use them.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> This is a bit late, but here are my black bags.  I was surprised at the count - 17!!! But well, not all are everyday bags. [emoji3]
> 
> First set (clockwise from left): Marc Jacobs Single Baroque XL, LV Alma in Epi, Jimmy Choo Raven small and Alexander McQueen Padlock.
> View attachment 4373833
> 
> Second set (clockwise from left):  Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf leather, Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB (remembrance from my crazy RM days), Marc Jacobs Rita Mae, Mulberry Leighton and Coach Parker.  Never mind the last bag since it’s the same Jimmy Choo from the first set.
> View attachment 4373838
> 
> Finally, my crossbody bags/“other”/special use bags. Tumi Canton, Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Dior Maris Pearl (in consignment), another Tumi bag, Longchamp document holder, Longchamp Neo medium, Longchamp Foulonne and Legato Largo (Japanese brand) backpack.
> View attachment 4373841



Loving the Epi Alma and the Parker


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!



The double


----------



## papertiger

I found a few more. 

My Summer blacks:
Gucci Half-Moon hobo in canvas and leather (leather-lined)
Gucci Bamboo N-S patent leather and suede basket 
My dance bag:
Burberry reverse-check wool and leather backpack (it has a shoe compartment)


----------



## lynne_ross

So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!


That is gorgeous!! I absolutely love it! Many congratulations and I’m glad you’re loving it so far!!


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!



Lovely addition congratulations. 

I think children (sons/daughters) don't like to see their parents wear something new. I think she will get used to it and like it more after a while.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## lynne_ross

I also dropped a bunch of stuff (jewelry) at consignment. I have more things to sell get rid of and will try to purge over next months.


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous blue!


----------



## Meta

@msd_bags Love seeing all your black bags! I used to have almost nothing but black bags!  Also, as @papertiger noted seems like quite a few of us here started with Marc Jacobs or have one of his bags in our collection. I'm always happy to see one of his bags from yesteryears.  I went to look at his site recently and the bags are   I do not recognize any of the designs and am sad that the brand is doing so poorly these days.  

@lynne_ross  on your new Indigo Birkin! I used to have a Lindy in this exact leather and color and it's just so lush!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!


Congratulations on your beautiful blue indigo B25! It’s beautiful, is it swift?



lynne_ross said:


> Here are my black bags (and snuck in my new almost black indigo bag):
> Prada tote - no idea on name. Loooove this bag for work since I can shoulder carry or wear cross body with strap.
> Black 35 birkin ghw - my first Hermes bag, I use this bag for work sometimes. It is a classic tote
> Fendi patent b bag - still love this bag, it was my first designer bag (ignoring an Lv clutch I bought in university)
> Chanel WOC - I rarely use this bag and am mostly keeping for my daughter
> Birkin 25 indigo - looks black in indoor lighting


Fantastic black bags!



lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 3 sizes of birkin for fun!


Love all of them, your Raisin is 



lynne_ross said:


> I also dropped a bunch of stuff (jewelry) at consignment. I have more things to sell get rid of and will try to purge over next months.


Best wishes with your sales!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful blue indigo B25! It’s beautiful, is it swift?
> 
> 
> Fantastic black bags!
> 
> 
> Love all of them, your Raisin is
> 
> 
> Best wishes with your sales!


Thx! Yes it is swift. I was completely against swift but I have a kelly cut in swift and just love the look. I did a lot of reading about swift and became comfortable with it. Thus bag was in my exact specs - dark blue silver hardware - local and the price was around retail! So was the perfect situation for me. I decided against waiting to get this bag in Paris (going in May). Now I can try for another bag in Paris with no pressure at all since this was the main bag on my wish List! 

Rasin is still my favourite h colour!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think you’re absolutely right. It’s because I wanted to carry her so much this morning to my important client meeting that I knew I had to seriously think about how big an obstacle it would be if I had to lay it flat.
> 
> But actually with my things inside, she stands fine, like @catsinthebag and @whateve suggested!
> 
> Peer pressure is a lazy term here. I mean that I don’t just want to take Mr Dawn / my mum’s love of it as a reason to keep if it wasn’t functional.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear your job didn’t work out  but glad you tried! Jobs are too important to have a lingering what-if feeling.
> 
> Are you interviewing/moving to a different job soon? I recall you had a good interview a little while ago.
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes my friend


Thanks for your kind words on the professional front. It didn’t work out and I am hopeful a better opportunity will come along.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Thx! Yes it is swift. I was completely against swift but I have a kelly cut in swift and just love the look. I did a lot of reading about swift and became comfortable with it. Thus bag was in my exact specs - dark blue silver hardware - local and the price was around retail! So was the perfect situation for me. I decided against waiting to get this bag in Paris (going in May). Now I can try for another bag in Paris with no pressure at all since this was the main bag on my wish List!
> 
> Rasin is still my favourite h colour!


How exciting, I love swift. And you got your dark blue bag! Congratulations again on finding your exact specs. It’s great to have scored it before your trip, as you said, no pressure and anything else is an additional treat! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks for your kind words on the professional front. It didn’t work out and I am hopeful a better opportunity will come along.


Best of luck to you! I hope something comes along that's a better fit.


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> Thank you all for your very kind words.
> 
> The lining is in Vermillion. To my eye, Rouge Casaque is the perfect red but alas it wasn't an option when I placed my order for it, so the next closest was Vermillion.
> 
> On the subject of exotics, I used to have a python Celine Blade bag but alas, I never used it more than once or twice so it was rehomed. One of the things that I realized I didn't like about it was the internal dividers. So I perfectly understand @More bags rehoming the beautiful Box Celine.


Wow Meta, be still my heart, black chevre and Vermillion lining. It is a treasure! 
Your python Céline Blade sounds like a beauty. Thanks for sharing your challenge with the internal dividers. I was happy to try the Céline Box as I had been researching and anticipating it for years. I love it on others, it just didn’t work for me.


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Here are my two black bags! Black box Kelly 28 and Mom’s black Louis Vuitton Epi leather Alma. I’m embarrassed to say that the closet was finished a little before 7 pm and I really don’t have that much done yet!! Being 8 months pregnant probably has something to do with it  Wow I get tired too easily!


Rhl2987, these are gorgeous black bags. Congratulations on the closet being finished. Enjoy putting away all of your treasures. Everyone told me about the nesting instinct just before giving birth and for me, it was so true! Best wishes for the rest of your renovation work and the rest of your pregnancy- exciting times!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Best of luck to you! I hope something comes along that's a better fit.


Thanks Elaine, greatly appreciated. The TPF family is an incredibly wonderful and supportive group.


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!



I’m excited for you, this is gorgeous!!  And one that has your specs!!  And I think it’s just fine that you got this locally instead of looking for one in Paris when you’re not sure it will be there.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> This is a bit late, but here are my black bags.  I was surprised at the count - 17!!! But well, not all are everyday bags. [emoji3]
> 
> First set (clockwise from left): Marc Jacobs Single Baroque XL, LV Alma in Epi, Jimmy Choo Raven small and Alexander McQueen Padlock.
> View attachment 4373833
> 
> Second set (clockwise from left):  Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf leather, Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB (remembrance from my crazy RM days), Marc Jacobs Rita Mae, Mulberry Leighton and Coach Parker.  Never mind the last bag since it’s the same Jimmy Choo from the first set.
> View attachment 4373838
> 
> Finally, my crossbody bags/“other”/special use bags. Tumi Canton, Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Dior Maris Pearl (in consignment), another Tumi bag, Longchamp document holder, Longchamp Neo medium, Longchamp Foulonne and Legato Largo (Japanese brand) backpack.
> View attachment 4373841


Great black bags and eye candy. My faves are your Alma and Leigton!


----------



## msd_bags

Meta said:


> @msd_bags Love seeing all your black bags! I used to have almost nothing but black bags!  Also, as @papertiger noted seems like quite a few of us here started with Marc Jacobs or have one of his bags in our collection. I'm always happy to see one of his bags from yesteryears.  I went to look at his site recently and the bags are   I do not recognize any of the designs and am sad that the brand is doing so poorly these days.


It’s really sad about MJ.  I have had several of his made in Italy bags and leathers are just so lovely.  Why did he change directions!!


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> I’m excited for you, this is gorgeous!!  And one that has your specs!!  And I think it’s just fine that you got this locally instead of looking for one in Paris when you’re not sure it will be there.


Awww you ladies are all so wonderful! Thx!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated family collage of my black bags.
> 
> And individual pictures of most of them, because hard to see in a collage!
> 
> And my beloved (growing!) black SLG Chanel family


Your YSL is a great addition to your black bag collection! I’m glad everything worked out with the YSL!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I found a few more.
> 
> My Summer blacks:
> Gucci Half-Moon hobo in canvas and leather (leather-lined)
> Gucci Bamboo N-S patent leather and suede basket
> My dance bag:
> Burberry reverse-check wool and leather backpack (it has a shoe compartment)


Love that backpack!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!


Congrats it’s lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

Meta said:


> @msd_bags Love seeing all your black bags! I used to have almost nothing but black bags!  Also, as @papertiger noted seems like quite a few of us here started with Marc Jacobs or have one of his bags in our collection. I'm always happy to see one of his bags from yesteryears.  I went to look at his site recently and the bags are   I do not recognize any of the designs and am sad that the brand is doing so poorly these days.
> 
> @lynne_ross  on your new Indigo Birkin! I used to have a Lindy in this exact leather and color and it's just so lush!  Wear it in good health!


I had some lovely MJ bags, kinda sad that I sold them all ...I found the chains too heavy and awkward after awhile but the bags were gorgeous.


----------



## Meta

msd_bags said:


> It’s really sad about MJ.  I have had several of his made in Italy bags and leathers are just so lovely.  Why did he change directions!!


@msd_bags It seems to me once he folded his Marc by Marc line, the Collection bags eventually also dwindled and the brand then only produced MbyMJ type bags that are similar to Michael Kors which I'm not a fan of. 


muchstuff said:


> I had some lovely MJ bags, kinda sad that I sold them all ...I found the chains too heavy and awkward after awhile but the bags were gorgeous.
> View attachment 4374437
> View attachment 4374438
> View attachment 4374441
> View attachment 4374442


Ahhh, thank you so much for sharing your MJ bags!  I remember all of these as I was obsessed with his bags then!  Patchwork Ines in Peanut, Little Stam in Plum, Stardust Cecilia in Clay, and Quilted Stella! Thanks for the walk down memory lane. 

I agree with you that the chain straps added weight but so did the lush suede lining before he switched to fabric lining for his Collection bags. I only have one MJ bag left which I'll share during the appropriate theme week.


----------



## pianolize

Hi My Bag Buddies!!! Sorry it's been SO LONG!  But, I have NO CLUE how to catch up...




whateve said:


> Maybe if you put your stuff inside, it won't fall over.






More bags said:


> Hi catsinthebag, thanks for your kind words, great comments and encouragement. Those are great reasons to let a bag go: there is a functional issue, my style has changed, they are not being worn or they’re being replaced with something I like better.
> 
> I currently have 17 bags. Last year I culled a third of my collection. The first bag released in 2017 was in April 2017 and the last bag released in 2018 was in April 2018.
> 2017: start 23, exit 3, purchased 4=> end 24, exit 13%
> 2018: start 24, exit 8, purchased 1=> end 17, exit 33%
> 2019: start 17, exit 1, purchased 1=> current 17
> I have an edited collection of bags I love and use regularly.
> 
> ETA: to be completely transparent, I released 67% of my collection over the past 6 years. Yes, I have been keeping lists since 2013.


Wow, this is REALLY impressive tracking! 



More bags said:


> This is fantastic! @mimi_buckley Tracking my wears has been a useful exercise to highlight which are my frequently carried bags and my least carried bags - taking up room in my closet and not “earning their keep.”


For whatever reason, only with bags are there some I just like knowing i have access to, despite how often i actually carry them! Weird I know--



Rhl2987 said:


> What a great question! I find that I can use all of my bags casually, or at least force them into that mold. For example, I wore the Alma yesterday to get a manicure and lunch with a friend, and I wear the BBK to the grocery store and errands quite often. I am lusting after another black bag, but I wouldn't exactly call it casual. I am still thinking about the small Chanel Trendy CC bag with chevron lambskin. It has gold hardware but I would still wear it doing day-to-day activities!! And I don't have black with gold yet. Another gap I feel I have, after being able to look at all my bags at the same time, is a lighter colored nude bag. I'm intrigued by the matte nude Lady Dior, but probably won't be adding that anytime soon.


I LOOOOVE that nude pink LD. That's THE bag I'm always looking to run out and see.



Meta said:


> @msd_bags Love seeing all your black bags! I used to have almost nothing but black bags!  Also, as @papertiger noted seems like quite a few of us here started with Marc Jacobs or have one of his bags in our collection. I'm always happy to see one of his bags from yesteryears.  I went to look at his site recently and the bags are   I do not recognize any of the designs and am sad that the brand is doing so poorly these days.
> 
> @lynne_ross  on your new Indigo Birkin! I used to have a Lindy in this exact leather and color and it's just so lush!  Wear it in good health!





msd_bags said:


> It’s really sad about MJ.  I have had several of his made in Italy bags and leathers are just so lovely.  Why did he change directions!!



I couldn't agree with you all more! I really miss the old MJ lines.



muchstuff said:


> I had some lovely MJ bags, kinda sad that I sold them all ...I found the chains too heavy and awkward after awhile but the bags were gorgeous.
> View attachment 4374437
> View attachment 4374438
> View attachment 4374441
> View attachment 4374442





Meta said:


> @msd_bags It seems to me once he folded his Marc by Marc line, the Collection bags eventually also dwindled and the brand then only produced MbyMJ type bags that are similar to Michael Kors which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> Ahhh, thank you so much for sharing your MJ bags!  I remember all of these as I was obsessed with his bags then!  Patchwork Ines in Peanut, Little Stam in Plum, Stardust Cecilia in Clay, and Quilted Stella! Thanks for the walk down memory lane.
> 
> I agree with you that the chain straps added weight but so did the lush suede lining before he switched to fabric lining for his Collection bags. I only have one MJ bag left which I'll share during the appropriate theme week.


I knoow!! I have the little plum Stam, and the Cecelia I did out these past two days!!! I still absolutely LOVE these bags.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> So excited just picked up my first birkin 25! Blue indigo - looks black with tinge of blue. My 6 yr old daughter told me it is too small....so we will see how I like this size. So far I looooooove it! I have been looking for these specs in a bag for over a year!



Simply gorgeous.  Indigo and swift is such a luxe combination. Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Love that backpack!



Thank you. it's so practical.


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Thanks DC!! First favorite is the Mulberry Leighton. It just works for me. Second, probably the AMQ Padlock - it’s so easy to use!   But I have to say that the Massaccesi Angelica makes me happy every time I wear her. [emoji3]


mine too, this Mulberry is just a beau!! 
and i like your nylon backpack (Tumi?) as well, perfect for traveling


----------



## ksuromax

My one and only grey bag - Balenciaga Everyday tote


----------



## dcooney4

Meta said:


> @msd_bags It seems to me once he folded his Marc by Marc line, the Collection bags eventually also dwindled and the brand then only produced MbyMJ type bags that are similar to Michael Kors which I'm not a fan of.
> 
> Ahhh, thank you so much for sharing your MJ bags!  I remember all of these as I was obsessed with his bags then!  Patchwork Ines in Peanut, Little Stam in Plum, Stardust Cecilia in Clay, and Quilted Stella! Thanks for the walk down memory lane.
> 
> I agree with you that the chain straps added weight but so did the lush suede lining before he switched to fabric lining for his Collection bags. I only have one MJ bag left which I'll share during the appropriate theme week.


I love his backpacks and last year bought another one. The quality on his leather backpacks is fantastic.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> My one and only grey bag - Balenciaga Everyday tote


Love the pop of color inside it.


----------



## papertiger

ITA. Interesting point. Brand beware. 

It was great that he worked with LV for so may years but he really took is eye off the ball as far as his own company was concerned. The bags and leather accessories were the cornerstone of his brand, quality should have bee steadfast rather than cutting corers for cost. DH still has MJ bag that he carries everyday, no way would he looking at an MJ bag today.


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> My one and only grey bag - Balenciaga Everyday tote


I saw some Everyday tote bags on my Japan trip and I really liked them!  What size is yours? I love the color combo.


dcooney4 said:


> I love his backpacks and last year bought another one. The quality on his leather backpacks is fantastic.


That’s good to hear! I was a bit disappointed with the nylon MbMJ Natasha I bought some time ago.  What was more sad for me was that the bag was made in the Philippines!


papertiger said:


> ITA. Interesting point. Brand beware.
> 
> It was great that he worked with LV for so may years but he really took is eye off the ball as far as his own company was concerned. The bags and leather accessories were the cornerstone of his brand, quality should have bee steadfast rather than cutting corers for cost. DH still has MJ bag that he carries everyday, no way would he looking at an MJ bag today.


Such a pity on the turn MJ took.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Thx! Yes it is swift. I was completely against swift but I have a kelly cut in swift and just love the look. I did a lot of reading about swift and became comfortable with it. Thus bag was in my exact specs - dark blue silver hardware - local and the price was around retail! So was the perfect situation for me. I decided against waiting to get this bag in Paris (going in May). Now I can try for another bag in Paris with no pressure at all since this was the main bag on my wish List!
> 
> Rasin is still my favourite h colour!



Some silly person with no experience of Swift wrote nonsense about it way-back and its rep suffered ever since. Even the ode to in the Clubhouse is hideous mess of misinformation ad speculation.  

I was really lucky because the first bag I ever fell in love with was Swift and I knew I adored the thick, velvety texture. Now I have 2 major bags in Swift that I love and use, 1 is 10 y o ad the other almost 5. It just shows you how rumour can be stronger than fact. And the same people who don't own Swift or use the leather still persist on posting rubbish.  

I had the pleasure of looking at Gulliver recently. Swift is Gulliver, Gulliver is Swift. It was a name change prob for legal reasons and no other. Nothing anyone says to me will convince me otherwise.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> I had some lovely MJ bags, kinda sad that I sold them all ...I found the chains too heavy and awkward after awhile but the bags were gorgeous.
> View attachment 4374437
> View attachment 4374438
> View attachment 4374441
> View attachment 4374442



Gosh you had quite an array, fantastic. The fittings were/are heavy but that's because presumably they are solid brass (like Chloe's which are also really heavy).


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> My one and only grey bag - Balenciaga Everyday tote



Loving the blue with the grey in the sunshine!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Love the pop of color inside it.


thanks 


msd_bags said:


> I saw some Everyday tote bags on my Japan trip and I really liked them!  What size is yours? I love the color combo.


Mine is S, really good size, imo 
thanks  


papertiger said:


> Loving the blue with the grey in the sunshine!


thank you


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I saw some Everyday tote bags on my Japan trip and I really liked them!  What size is yours? I love the color combo.
> 
> That’s good to hear! I was a bit disappointed with the nylon MbMJ Natasha I bought some time ago.  What was more sad for me was that the bag was made in the Philippines!
> 
> Such a pity on the turn MJ took.


I only have leather backpacks from him but I do love them. One is a bit large for me but the quality is amazing on them both.
  When he was the lead at LV is when I bought the most from them. I have gotten to the point where I go by the specific item I want. Because every designer will have styles that I don’t like and some I do. As long as the item I want is made well I am happy.


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t have much grey anymore. Just my Furla Tessa and Longchamp gunmetal backpack.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t have much grey anymore. Just my Furla Tessa and Longchamp gunmetal backpack.



You kept the LC backpack!


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> mine too, this Mulberry is just a beau!!
> and i like your nylon backpack (Tumi?) as well, perfect for traveling



Btw, the backpack is from a Japanese brand called Legato Largo.  Bought it last year from another trip there.


----------



## papertiger

Some grey from me

Love grey (and silver) bags:
Gucci Large hand-painted 'stone' Bamboo Top-handle
Officially blue but often used as grey, another large Gucci Bamboo Top-handle
BV woven cervo hobo
Titti dell Aqua mini croc and glazed lambskin top-handle
I also have a Pickett grey Alice in tunstall but I don't have a pic


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> Some grey from me
> 
> Love grey (and silver) bags:
> Gucci Large hand-painted 'stone' Bamboo Top-handle
> Officially blue but often used as grey, another large Gucci Bamboo Top-handle
> BV woven cervo hobo
> Titti dell Aqua mini croc and glazed lambskin top-handle
> I also have a Pickett grey Alice in tunstall but I don't have a pic



Varied shades of grey!! And wonderful classics!


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Some silly person with no experience of Swift wrote nonsense about it way-back and its rep suffered ever since. Even the ode to in the Clubhouse is hideous mess of misinformation ad speculation.
> 
> I was really lucky because the first bag I ever fell in love with was Swift and I knew I adored the thick, velvety texture. Now I have 2 major bags in Swift that I love and use, 1 is 10 y o ad the other almost 5. It just shows you how rumour can be stronger than fact. And the same people who don't own Swift or use the leather still persist on posting rubbish.
> 
> I had the pleasure of looking at Gulliver recently. Swift is Gulliver, Gulliver is Swift. It was a name change prob for legal reasons and no other. Nothing anyone says to me will convince me otherwise.



I am glad you posted this since this is what I experienced. I had read through multiple threads in the last 6 months (including the clubhouse one) and I kept seeing negative comments about the leather but over time realized it was all from people who had never owned the leather. I also used my own swift bag in the meantime and I feel the leather is more luxurious than the grained leathers or Epsom. Plus this bag was 2 years old already and clearly has been used and yet it looks amazing! I now want a swift Kelly! The leather is so light! 

Which bags do you have in swift?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Some grey from me
> 
> Love grey (and silver) bags:
> Gucci Large hand-painted 'stone' Bamboo Top-handle
> Officially blue but often used as grey, another large Gucci Bamboo Top-handle
> BV woven cervo hobo
> Titti dell Aqua mini croc and glazed lambskin top-handle
> I also have a Pickett grey Alice in tunstall but I don't have a pic


Pretty greys!


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Some grey from me
> 
> Love grey (and silver) bags:
> Gucci Large hand-painted 'stone' Bamboo Top-handle
> Officially blue but often used as grey, another large Gucci Bamboo Top-handle
> BV woven cervo hobo
> Titti dell Aqua mini croc and glazed lambskin top-handle
> I also have a Pickett grey Alice in tunstall but I don't have a pic


Beautiful silver/grey. This is a colour I am lacking and I am targeting next. I loooooooove the Gucci bags. Such classics.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> I am glad you posted this since this is what I experienced. I had read through multiple threads in the last 6 months (including the clubhouse one) and I kept seeing negative comments about the leather but over time realized it was all from people who had never owned the leather. I also used my own swift bag in the meantime and I feel the leather is more luxurious than the grained leathers or Epsom. Plus this bag was 2 years old already and clearly has been used and yet it looks amazing! I now want a swift Kelly! The leather is so light!
> 
> Which bags do you have in swift?



Plume 32 and Travel Bolide


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Plume 32 and Travel Bolide


Beautiful!! Bambou is my second fav h colour (after raisin) and then to have in swift - wow!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Pretty greys!



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful silver/grey. This is a colour I am lacking and I am targeting next. I loooooooove the Gucci bags. Such classics.



Thank you greys are wonderful and not enough of them around


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Varied shades of grey!! And wonderful classics!



Thank you. I get more compliments in Hermes from SAs when I wear classic Gucci than when I wear H. I supposed they're 'blind' to their own bags but it always surprises me.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Some grey from me
> 
> Love grey (and silver) bags:
> Gucci Large hand-painted 'stone' Bamboo Top-handle
> Officially blue but often used as grey, another large Gucci Bamboo Top-handle
> BV woven cervo hobo
> Titti dell Aqua mini croc and glazed lambskin top-handle
> I also have a Pickett grey Alice in tunstall but I don't have a pic


BV


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Plume 32 and Travel Bolide


We need a heart button not just like.❤️


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful!! Bambou is my second fav h colour (after raisin) and then to have in swift - wow!



Thank you 

I was set for Capucine and would have saved around $1.5 at the time because I was in France and the exchange was good then (2014) but then I got a call from my SA in London and just new that I'd regret not getting one of my favourite bags in my favourite colours and leathers.


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> BV



This one lives on me in the Summer


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> We need a heart button not just like.❤️



Thank you, that's so lovely


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> You kept the LC backpack!


It is so light weight and works in bad weather.  Still want one with outside pockets that is very light, but this has it’s own place in my closet.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> This one lives on me in the Summer


lucky thing  
mine have to line up to wait for their turn to get ON me


----------



## lynne_ross

My one grey purse grid pearl Hermes Evelyn tpm. This bag practically always comes on my travels since it takes up no space and is great for days out in the rain or with kids. The bag needs to be cleaned and it cleans up new if I throw the strap in the washer and then drop/ball it and wipe the bag down using lexol wipes. 
I would like to add a larger grey bag this year or next. Likely a picotin 18 or small kelly.

View attachment 4374935


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> My one and only grey bag - Balenciaga Everyday tote


Fantastic pop of colour lining!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t have much grey anymore. Just my Furla Tessa and Longchamp gunmetal backpack.


Pretty greys!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Some grey from me
> 
> Love grey (and silver) bags:
> Gucci Large hand-painted 'stone' Bamboo Top-handle
> Officially blue but often used as grey, another large Gucci Bamboo Top-handle
> BV woven cervo hobo
> Titti dell Aqua mini croc and glazed lambskin top-handle
> I also have a Pickett grey Alice in tunstall but I don't have a pic


I love all your grey beauties, the Gucci top-handles, the BV and the last bag is particularly striking!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Plume 32 and Travel Bolide


Fabulous bags and great pics!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I love all your grey beauties, the Gucci top-handles, the BV and the last bag is particularly striking!


Thank you More bags x


----------



## Rhl2987

muchstuff said:


> I had some lovely MJ bags, kinda sad that I sold them all ...I found the chains too heavy and awkward after awhile but the bags were gorgeous.
> View attachment 4374437
> View attachment 4374438
> View attachment 4374441
> View attachment 4374442


Yes they really were gorgeous! The substantial weight is the main thing I remember about trying on these bags, and it's just not super practical.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Plume 32 and Travel Bolide


Such striking bags! Very pretty!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> My one grey purse grid pearl Hermes Evelyn tpm. This bag practically always comes on my travels since it takes up no space and is great for days out in the rain or with kids. The bag needs to be cleaned and it cleans up new if I throw the strap in the washer and then drop/ball it and wipe the bag down using lexol wipes.
> I would like to add a larger grey bag this year or next. Likely a picotin 18 or small kelly.


That is very pretty!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Two grays. Formerly my bag but now my Mom's gray medium classic flap in caviar leather. This bag is very pretty but I found it tougher to wear with the strap and a little bit duplicative to have two gray bags with silver hardware. And my mini Roulis in the second picture on the left!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Two grays. Formerly my bag but now my Mom's gray medium classic flap in caviar leather. This bag is very pretty but I found it tougher to wear with the strap and a little bit duplicative to have two gray bags with silver hardware. And my mini Roulis in the second picture on the left!


Which colours are your Mini Rs? Hard to say from pics


----------



## Rhl2987

The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


----------



## corezone

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


Wow, that's a fabulous closet.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> Two grays. Formerly my bag but now my Mom's gray medium classic flap in caviar leather. This bag is very pretty but I found it tougher to wear with the strap and a little bit duplicative to have two gray bags with silver hardware. And my mini Roulis in the second picture on the left!


Wow! Love all 3. The roulis is seriously the best Hermes bag though. It is tied for my most used bags and it is coming to Paris!


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


Love your closet! Your husband did a great job! 
I am so jealous of your bag display since my closet lacks that (clearly previous owners were not into bags!). I store all my bags in their dust bags in their boxes on top shelf of closet, except my most used ones I keep them on a shelf in show closet in the master. I bet that display will help you rotate bags more.

What do you use all the drawers for? Jewelry or undies lol!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Which colours are your Mini Rs? Hard to say from pics


Left is Gris Asphalt with PHW. Right is Beton with permabrass. Both neutrals and I love them! So easy to use.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! Love all 3. The roulis is seriously the best Hermes bag though. It is tied for my most used bags and it is coming to Paris!


Such a good one for travel and everyday use! Plus, it's fairly compact so easy to travel with, if you wanted to nest bags and bring a few.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Love your closet! Your husband did a great job!
> I am so jealous of your bag display since my closet lacks that (clearly previous owners were not into bags!). I store all my bags in their dust bags in their boxes on top shelf of closet, except my most used ones I keep them on a shelf in show closet in the master. I bet that display will help you rotate bags more.
> 
> What do you use all the drawers for? Jewelry or undies lol!


DH wasn't too involved in the design and I actually moved everything in there myself!  I counted that as two day's worth of workouts. I think DH is happy with it and happy to have his things in there, but he's a little annoyed of the cabinet above the scrub sink. He think it should be on the same wall as the sink and the laundry machines. He wouldn't have pushed for a closet overhaul himself but he also thinks it's nice.

That's how I always used to store mine too! And I would have my most used bags actually on this little cabinet in the kitchen so it would be easy to grab and go, and switch bags. Not very practical to have them in such a common space though. I've been dreaming of a display like this for years and finally was able to get it done, but I didn't splurge on display lights in the cabinets and I'm fine with that.

We have a lot of workout clothes and I have a lot of pajamas, so there are accessories and scarves in some of the smaller ones (this is an in progress pic for storing scarves), and then the rest are the "ugly" clothes that are for around the house or working out! I am getting an insert for the top left shelf under my purses to organize jewelry accessories.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> DH wasn't too involved in the design and I actually moved everything in there myself!  I counted that as two day's worth of workouts. I think DH is happy with it and happy to have his things in there, but he's a little annoyed of the cabinet above the scrub sink. He think it should be on the same wall as the sink and the laundry machines. He wouldn't have pushed for a closet overhaul himself but he also thinks it's nice.
> 
> That's how I always used to store mine too! And I would have my most used bags actually on this little cabinet in the kitchen so it would be easy to grab and go, and switch bags. Not very practical to have them in such a common space though. I've been dreaming of a display like this for years and finally was able to get it done, but I didn't splurge on display lights in the cabinets and I'm fine with that.
> 
> We have a lot of workout clothes and I have a lot of pajamas, so there are accessories and scarves in some of the smaller ones (this is an in progress pic for storing scarves), and then the rest are the "ugly" clothes that are for around the house or working out! I am getting an insert for the top left shelf under my purses to organize jewelry accessories.


Oh I must have mis read - thought I read your DH did some of the work on the closet. I assumed you designed it. 

The shallow drawers are genius for scarves and jewelry. Well done!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t have much grey anymore. Just my Furla Tessa and Longchamp gunmetal backpack.


2 great bags there, always loved Furla


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Left is Gris Asphalt with PHW. Right is Beton with permabrass. Both neutrals and I love them! So easy to use.


Perfect!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> Oh I must have mis read - thought I read your DH did some of the work on the closet. I assumed you designed it.
> 
> The shallow drawers are genius for scarves and jewelry. Well done!


Actually, DH did the painting! I have to give him credit for that! He removed most of the old cabinetry and wire shelving, patched those holes, and painted. So he did a little bit of the work


----------



## Meta

My sole gray bag which was my HG for a long time, Chanel Reissue 2.55 in size 226 in the 50th anniversary gray.


I haven't used this in a long while and I _think_ it's time to rehome it.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> It’s really sad about MJ.  I have had several of his made in Italy bags and leathers are just so lovely.  Why did he change directions!!


Yes, I so agree with this. I'm holding on to the ones I have... very tightly!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I had some lovely MJ bags, kinda sad that I sold them all ...I found the chains too heavy and awkward after awhile but the bags were gorgeous.
> View attachment 4374437
> View attachment 4374438
> View attachment 4374441
> View attachment 4374442


Droooooling over your former MJ collection. I know what you mean about the heavy chains, and this bothers me about two of mine, also, so I can't carry them for long periods of time.  But at this point, I REFUSE to give them up! I have room in my closet, and I'd get pennies if I tried to sell them, so I just stubbornly keep them. Maybe some day I'll sell them to a wealthy collector who has *really* strong arms and shoulders?


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> My one and only grey bag - Balenciaga Everyday tote


I just love the "secret" blue lining of this bag! And clever of you to match your shoes to the lining, instead of the bag.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I don’t have much grey anymore. Just my Furla Tessa and Longchamp gunmetal backpack.


I've heard really good things about Furla bags. Good quality at a great price point. Yours is a lovely style.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Some grey from me
> 
> Love grey (and silver) bags:
> Gucci Large hand-painted 'stone' Bamboo Top-handle
> Officially blue but often used as grey, another large Gucci Bamboo Top-handle
> BV woven cervo hobo
> Titti dell Aqua mini croc and glazed lambskin top-handle
> I also have a Pickett grey Alice in tunstall but I don't have a pic


I just love your classic greys.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> My one grey purse grid pearl Hermes Evelyn tpm. This bag practically always comes on my travels since it takes up no space and is great for days out in the rain or with kids. The bag needs to be cleaned and it cleans up new if I throw the strap in the washer and then drop/ball it and wipe the bag down using lexol wipes.
> I would like to add a larger grey bag this year or next. Likely a picotin 18 or small kelly.


Your Evelyn is such a great color. How interesting that it's a "carefree" bag... I nearly keeled over when you said that you toss the strap into the washing machine and wipe the bag itself down with lexol wipes!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> Two grays. Formerly my bag but now my Mom's gray medium classic flap in caviar leather. This bag is very pretty but I found it tougher to wear with the strap and a little bit duplicative to have two gray bags with silver hardware. And my mini Roulis in the second picture on the left!


Your mother "inherited" quite a lovely bag from you! Lucky lady! Interesting that you found it difficult to use.

How "mini" is the Mini Roulis? It's so very stylish. Do you use it as an everyday bag, or is it only for evenings?


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


Wow... what a gorgeous closet! You are going to SO enjoy having all your clothes where you can see them... it will help you identify overlaps and gaps in your shoe, handbag, and clothes collection. And (in the spirit of this thread!) it will help you "shop your closet"!!!

Is the little sink inside the closet? Or is it an attached room? I've forgotten... what is the sink for?


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Your Evelyn is such a great color. How interesting that it's a "carefree" bag... I nearly keeled over when you said that you toss the strap into the washing machine and wipe the bag itself down with lexol wipes!


H bags wear soooo well. I think in a birkin or kelly I would be afraid of this colour but this bag cost me 1k usd (bought in Paris when these bags were inexpensive) so I am not careful with it. The strap washes up beautifully in the washer - I know this sounds crazy but it really does.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I just love your classic greys.



Thank you (you even spelled 'grey' the British way XXX)


----------



## ElainePG

Meta said:


> My sole gray bag which was my HG for a long time, Chanel Reissue 2.55 in size 226 in the 50th anniversary gray.
> View attachment 4375212
> 
> I haven't used this in a long while and I _think_ it's time to rehome it.


*OMG this is gorgeous!!!* But if you're not using it, I suppose you have to swallow hard and let it go to someone who will cherish it and take it out to play on a regular basis. 

I'm assuming you'll do very well on resale, so there's that. Do you have your eye on something you'll replace it with?


----------



## ElainePG

Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out! 

I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.

When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Your mother "inherited" quite a lovely bag from you! Lucky lady! Interesting that you found it difficult to use.
> 
> How "mini" is the Mini Roulis? It's so very stylish. Do you use it as an everyday bag, or is it only for evenings?


The mini roulis is a regular size purse to me. It fits my wallet, keys, sunglasses and chap stick then in my phone goes in the outside back pocket. I love that the strap can be worn 3 ways since the one side detaches. I use it as an everyday purse and have travelled with it too. It is seriously a beautiful design and under the radar.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


You nailed navy and black! Great pairing you look wonderful - enjoy the symphony.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> You nailed navy and black! Great pairing you look wonderful - enjoy the symphony.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Gosh you had quite an array, fantastic. The fittings were/are heavy but that's because presumably they are solid brass (like Chloe's which are also really heavy).


Heaviness aside, the quality of the bags is what drew me two them, they were solid and beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Droooooling over your former MJ collection. I know what you mean about the heavy chains, and this bothers me about two of mine, also, so I can't carry them for long periods of time.  But at this point, I REFUSE to give them up! I have room in my closet, and I'd get pennies if I tried to sell them, so I just stubbornly keep them. Maybe some day I'll sell them to a wealthy collector who has *really* strong arms and shoulders?


I sold them to finance new acquisitions, which is something I do frequently, not having deep pockets. But I do regret some of the bags I've sold in the past. Wish I could afford to have a little bag museum but alas, no.


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> My sole gray bag which was my HG for a long time, Chanel Reissue 2.55 in size 226 in the 50th anniversary gray.
> View attachment 4375212
> 
> I haven't used this in a long while and I _think_ it's time to rehome it.



Oh no, but it's soooo beautiful


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> My one and only grey bag - Balenciaga Everyday tote


Blue and gray is such a gorgeous color combo!!


papertiger said:


> Some silly person with no experience of Swift wrote nonsense about it way-back and its rep suffered ever since. Even the ode to in the Clubhouse is hideous mess of misinformation ad speculation.
> 
> I was really lucky because the first bag I ever fell in love with was Swift and I knew I adored the thick, velvety texture. Now I have 2 major bags in Swift that I love and use, 1 is 10 y o ad the other almost 5. It just shows you how rumour can be stronger than fact. And the same people who don't own Swift or use the leather still persist on posting rubbish.
> 
> I had the pleasure of looking at Gulliver recently. Swift is Gulliver, Gulliver is Swift. It was a name change prob for legal reasons and no other. Nothing anyone says to me will convince me otherwise.


A classic-colored HAC in box and a pop-of-color B in swift are my two dream bags!! Swift is truly stunning.  


papertiger said:


> Plume 32 and Travel Bolide


These two bags are awesome, and so are your photos!


lynne_ross said:


> My one grey purse grid pearl Hermes Evelyn tpm. This bag practically always comes on my travels since it takes up no space and is great for days out in the rain or with kids. The bag needs to be cleaned and it cleans up new if I throw the strap in the washer and then drop/ball it and wipe the bag down using lexol wipes.
> I would like to add a larger grey bag this year or next. Likely a picotin 18 or small kelly.


That is a lovely shade of gray and the TPM size is toooo cute.


Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


Yesssss for the closet makeover!! Nice job!!


ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


You look so lovely!!!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.



It's a great idea to have one shoe in front of the other like that, no forget great it's ingenious


----------



## muchstuff

Greys...
BV cervo Baseball Hobo in new light grey
Balenciaga Black Out City small (just sold)
Balenciaga shearling Bazar XS


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Blue and gray is such a gorgeous color combo!!
> 
> A classic-colored HAC in box and a pop-of-color B in swift are my two dream bags!! Swift is truly stunning.
> 
> These two bags are awesome, and so are your photos!
> 
> That is a lovely shade of gray and the TPM size is toooo cute.
> 
> Yesssss for the closet makeover!! Nice job!!
> 
> You look so lovely!!!



Great choices. Box and Swift are my favourite too. The saddle-leathers and Porc look great in the country whilist Box is city-smart, Swift totally luxurious in any setting. 

I was with you, I always though 'Swift in colour' too but seeing Swift in black, indigo, chocolate and some other neutrals has opened my eyes it can look amazing in a minimalist way too.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I don't have too many grays, although I think it's a lovely color and a nice alternative to me, since I don't like wearing black! But I think I prefer my bags to be pops of color. 

I have this Ted Baker, which is saffiano and I typically strongly dislike saffiano bags, but it turns out this is really wonderful for bad weather when I don't want to look casual in nylon, and it's really more of a gray-blue. 

I also have my Faure Le Page daily battle in the mini size, which I used every day for work until I liberated myself, started wearing more bags and stopped worrying about what my co-workers thought! It hasn't gotten much use since, but this mini tote size is so useful and the bag itself is so hardy. It can be stuffed past the brim and thrown around without a worry, and those fully adjustable handles are so handy!


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Greys...
> BV cervo Baseball Hobo in new light grey
> Balenciaga Black Out City small (just sold)
> Balenciaga shearling Bazar XS
> View attachment 4375311
> View attachment 4375315
> View attachment 4375318



These are darkly gorgeous muchstuff


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> These are darkly gorgeous muchstuff


Thanks. I'm surprised I have so few grey bags but I guess that's good because most of my clothing is some shade of grey or black .


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> My one grey purse grid pearl Hermes Evelyn tpm. This bag practically always comes on my travels since it takes up no space and is great for days out in the rain or with kids. The bag needs to be cleaned and it cleans up new if I throw the strap in the washer and then drop/ball it and wipe the bag down using lexol wipes.
> I would like to add a larger grey bag this year or next. Likely a picotin 18 or small kelly.


Beautiful colour on your Evelyne TPM. I never thought to put the strap in the washer - great idea!


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't have too many grays, although I think it's a lovely color and a nice alternative to me, since I don't like wearing black! But I think I prefer my bags to be pops of color.
> 
> I have this Ted Baker, which is saffiano and I typically strongly dislike saffiano bags, but it turns out this is really wonderful for bad weather when I don't want to look casual in nylon, and it's really more of a gray-blue.
> 
> I also have my Faure Le Page daily battle in the mini size, which I used every day for work until I liberated myself, started wearing more bags and stopped worrying about what my co-workers thought! It hasn't gotten much use since, but this mini tote size is so useful and the bag itself is so hardy. It can be stuffed past the brim and thrown around without a worry, and those fully adjustable handles are so handy!



That FLP tote is a wonderful bag in its own right, glad it's practical too. Ad yes, everyone needs a bad weather bag. Today I wet for a coffee/tea with DH. When we started the sun was shining (I was trying out my new Specialized Gucci sunglasses  ) by the time we came home I was holding my umbrella over my Gucci bag and wishing I'd carried a different bag and bought that foldable nylon poncho I'd seen in the supermarket.  Such weird weather here lately!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259



Paraphrasing @dcooney4 'I need a  button'!!!! 
You look the bee's knees *Elaine*, perfection


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> My one grey purse grid pearl Hermes Evelyn tpm. This bag practically always comes on my travels since it takes up no space and is great for days out in the rain or with kids. The bag needs to be cleaned and it cleans up new if I throw the strap in the washer and then drop/ball it and wipe the bag down using lexol wipes.
> I would like to add a larger grey bag this year or next. Likely a picotin 18 or small kelly.



A grey is smart, sophisticated and fun


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> Two grays. Formerly my bag but now my Mom's gray medium classic flap in caviar leather. This bag is very pretty but I found it tougher to wear with the strap and a little bit duplicative to have two gray bags with silver hardware. And my mini Roulis in the second picture on the left!


All three are gorgeous grey bags! Beautiful neutrals!



Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.





Rhl2987 said:


> DH wasn't too involved in the design and I actually moved everything in there myself!  I counted that as two day's worth of workouts. I think DH is happy with it and happy to have his things in there, but he's a little annoyed of the cabinet above the scrub sink. He think it should be on the same wall as the sink and the laundry machines. He wouldn't have pushed for a closet overhaul himself but he also thinks it's nice.
> 
> That's how I always used to store mine too! And I would have my most used bags actually on this little cabinet in the kitchen so it would be easy to grab and go, and switch bags. Not very practical to have them in such a common space though. I've been dreaming of a display like this for years and finally was able to get it done, but I didn't splurge on display lights in the cabinets and I'm fine with that.
> 
> We have a lot of workout clothes and I have a lot of pajamas, so there are accessories and scarves in some of the smaller ones (this is an in progress pic for storing scarves), and then the rest are the "ugly" clothes that are for around the house or working out! I am getting an insert for the top left shelf under my purses to organize jewelry accessories.



Your closet is amazing, just gorgeous! I love your bag display area and scarf storage.


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> My sole gray bag which was my HG for a long time, Chanel Reissue 2.55 in size 226 in the 50th anniversary gray.
> View attachment 4375212
> 
> I haven't used this in a long while and I _think_ it's time to rehome it.


I love this grey Reissue, so fortunate to have an anniversary Reissue. Why do you think you don’t reach for it?


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


Elaine, you look fabulous- great outfit and bag. You should do more selfies!



muchstuff said:


> Greys...
> BV cervo Baseball Hobo in new light grey
> Balenciaga Black Out City small (just sold)
> Balenciaga shearling Bazar XS


Great greys and your Baseball Hobo is 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't have too many grays, although I think it's a lovely color and a nice alternative to me, since I don't like wearing black! But I think I prefer my bags to be pops of color.
> 
> I have this Ted Baker, which is saffiano and I typically strongly dislike saffiano bags, but it turns out this is really wonderful for bad weather when I don't want to look casual in nylon, and it's really more of a gray-blue.
> 
> I also have my Faure Le Page daily battle in the mini size, which I used every day for work until I liberated myself, started wearing more bags and stopped worrying about what my co-workers thought! It hasn't gotten much use since, but this mini tote size is so useful and the bag itself is so hardy. It can be stuffed past the brim and thrown around without a worry, and those fully adjustable handles are so handy!


Pretty grey bags bbb!


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> Greys...
> BV cervo Baseball Hobo in new light grey
> Balenciaga Black Out City small (just sold)
> Balenciaga shearling Bazar XS


That gal bag is too cute! Why did you sell?


----------



## ksuromax

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


what a great way of organizing!! awesome closet   


ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


B-E-A-UUUU-tiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Greys...
> BV cervo Baseball Hobo in new light grey
> Balenciaga Black Out City small (just sold)
> Balenciaga shearling Bazar XS


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Pretty greys!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


Very chic!


----------



## christinemliu

I love grey/gray...at some point in time it was like the "new black," a wonderful neutral. Mine are:
Henri Bendel Jetsetter
Massaccesi Selene Midi
Massaccesi Aphrodite


And, an ode to @ksuromax's Bal, because my MM Aphrodite has blue lining too!


----------



## lynne_ross

christinemliu said:


> I love grey/gray...at some point in time it was like the "new black," a wonderful neutral. Mine are:
> Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> Massaccesi Selene Midi
> Massaccesi Aphrodite
> View attachment 4375456
> 
> And, an ode to @ksuromax's Bal, because my MM Aphrodite has blue lining too!
> View attachment 4375457


I love beige greys! Goregous colours.


----------



## More bags

christinemliu said:


> I love grey/gray...at some point in time it was like the "new black," a wonderful neutral. Mine are:
> Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> Massaccesi Selene Midi
> Massaccesi Aphrodite
> View attachment 4375456
> 
> And, an ode to @ksuromax's Bal, because my MM Aphrodite has blue lining too!
> View attachment 4375457


Fantastic neutral grey bags, especially the blue lining!


----------



## ksuromax

christinemliu said:


> I love grey/gray...at some point in time it was like the "new black," a wonderful neutral. Mine are:
> Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> Massaccesi Selene Midi
> Massaccesi Aphrodite
> View attachment 4375456
> 
> And, an ode to @ksuromax's Bal, because my MM Aphrodite has blue lining too!
> View attachment 4375457


gorgeous!!


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> ITA. Interesting point. Brand beware.
> 
> It was great that he worked with LV for so may years but he really took is eye off the ball as far as his own company was concerned. The bags and leather accessories were the cornerstone of his brand, quality should have bee steadfast rather than cutting corers for cost. DH still has MJ bag that he carries everyday, no way would he looking at an MJ bag today.


Well, his brand took a turn for the worst after he left LV which is really odd, as one would think he would now have full focus on it, but it didn't. I remember back then one could also always send in bags for repair should any work needs to be done and it would be covered for 3 years from the season it was released. Diego who was the repair person was fantastic and an absolute pleasure to deal with. Sadly, I heard that over time bags would only be repaired if within a year and as LVMH acquired more shares or perhaps as they standardized this policy across all its brands, quality suffered. By that point, I had taken a break from bags. I know Celine has this same issue with after sales service and it has become a thing there brands would only do repairs if within a year *AND* if purchased from their boutiques, not dept stores.  This put me off buying luxury bags because brands won't stand behind their products! It's not fast fashion and these bags are supposed to last.  Needless to say, that helped nudged me along towards the orange slope.



msd_bags said:


> That’s good to hear! I was a bit disappointed with the nylon MbMJ Natasha I bought some time ago.  What was more sad for me was that the bag was made in the Philippines!
> 
> Such a pity on the turn MJ took.


MbMJ bags were Made in Indonesia back then but I guess they've now outsourced it to Philippines. 



lynne_ross said:


> I am glad you posted this since this is what I experienced. I had read through multiple threads in the last 6 months (including the clubhouse one) and I kept seeing negative comments about the leather but over time realized it was all from people who had never owned the leather. I also used my own swift bag in the meantime and I feel the leather is more luxurious than the grained leathers or Epsom. Plus this bag was 2 years old already and clearly has been used and yet it looks amazing! I now want a swift Kelly! The leather is so light!
> 
> Which bags do you have in swift?


I have three bags in Swift, one being a clutch. Love how lush it feels. Hope you get a Swift Kelly soon!   Love mine! 



ElainePG said:


> *OMG this is gorgeous!!!* But if you're not using it, I suppose you have to swallow hard and let it go to someone who will cherish it and take it out to play on a regular basis.
> 
> I'm assuming you'll do very well on resale, so there's that. Do you have your eye on something you'll replace it with?


I'm not sure how well it'll do in resale given that I no longer have the box and authenticity card. Long story short, left it behind with my MIL when I moved across the pond and I didn't pick it up on my next visit. By the time I wanted to pick it up it was too late. I think she had discarded it in her absent-mindedness.  I have had zero luck trying to find it in her house and likewise with DH who had also searched for it when he visited her by himself. 

I don't have my eye on anything. I'm just awaiting my pending SOs to arrive and could use the money towards them.  I'm mostly bag content.  Which btw,   on the outfit!



papertiger said:


> Oh no, but it's soooo beautiful





More bags said:


> I love this grey Reissue, so fortunate to have an anniversary Reissue. Why do you think you don’t reach for it?


Yes, it is a beautiful bag yet sadly it's been languishing in the closet upstaged by my other H bags!  I've been mulling this for a while. The logic in me says if it's sitting unused, it needs to go just like all the other bags I've had, no matter how beautiful they are. I think I'm just hanging on a little extra on this because it was my HG for a long time. 

@Rhl2987 Good job on the closet!  Now you can truly shop your closet!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


You and your outfit look great Elaine!! I like the jacket a lot!  


Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


Well done!! Isn’t it great to have your things neatly displayed like that!


----------



## lynne_ross

Started to go through my jewelry to seperate out into groups - keep & wear, keep for my daughter, sell, donate. But got overwhelmed with it and stopped. Will try again tomorrow night. So much harder then going through clothes!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

christinemliu said:


> I love grey/gray...at some point in time it was like the "new black," a wonderful neutral. Mine are:
> Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> Massaccesi Selene Midi
> Massaccesi Aphrodite
> View attachment 4375456
> 
> And, an ode to @ksuromax's Bal, because my MM Aphrodite has blue lining too!
> View attachment 4375457


I love your bag collection!! And lovely grays!


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> I'm not sure how well it'll do in resale given that I no longer have the box and authenticity card. Long story short, left it behind with my MIL when I moved across the pond and I didn't pick it up on my next visit. By the time I wanted to pick it up it was too late. I think she had discarded it in her absent-mindedness.  I have had zero luck trying to find it in her house and likewise with DH who had also searched for it when he visited her by himself.
> 
> I don't have my eye on anything. I'm just awaiting my pending SOs to arrive and could use the money towards them.  I'm mostly bag content.  Which btw,   on the outfit!
> 
> Yes, it is a beautiful bag yet sadly it's been languishing in the closet upstaged by my other H bags!  I've been mulling this for a while. The logic in me says if it's sitting unused, it needs to go just like all the other bags I've had, no matter how beautiful they are. I think I'm just hanging on a little extra on this because it was my HG for a long time.


I completely understand! It is hard to let go of the ones that used to be our HG. I put a lot of mental energy into researching, anticipating and waiting for a few coveted bags. It felt a bit disloyal to finally let them go when they were replaced by something I liked more. I appreciated them and loved them while I had them. My thought was I hoped they went to homes where someone would love them more and take them out more than I would. Good luck with your decision whether it’s now or some time in the future. You’ll know when you are ready.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> I love grey/gray...at some point in time it was like the "new black," a wonderful neutral. Mine are:
> Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> Massaccesi Selene Midi
> Massaccesi Aphrodite
> View attachment 4375456
> 
> And, an ode to @ksuromax's Bal, because my MM Aphrodite has blue lining too!
> View attachment 4375457


Beautiful bags! I wish I had grabbed a backpack from Henry Bendel before they closed.


----------



## lynne_ross

Used my grey Evelyn today for errands and taking kids out for scooter ride. I just cleaned it up and washed strap (in washing machine) and de-balled strap. The bag seriously looks new again!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Used my grey Evelyn today for errands and taking kids out for scooter ride. I just cleaned it up and washed strap (in washing machine) and de-balled strap. The bag seriously looks new again!


She’s a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> That gal bag is too cute! Why did you sell?


The Small City? I'm just not a City gal, I've bought and sold several of the full sized bags and thought the small would be the one for me. But in my gut I knew it wasn't my style and figured I should sell it as it was brand new, rather than using it a few times and bringing down the value...but, yeah, such a beautiful little bag!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Paraphrasing @dcooney4 'I need a  button'!!!!
> You look the bee's knees *Elaine*, perfection


Thank you so much, @papertiger ! This thread really helped me put this outfit together.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, you look fabulous- great outfit and bag. You should do more selfies!


What a nice thing to say!  I'm really not very good at them, but I may try to do more if only to record successful outfits.


----------



## ElainePG

christinemliu said:


> I love grey/gray...at some point in time it was like the "new black," a wonderful neutral. Mine are:
> Henri Bendel Jetsetter
> Massaccesi Selene Midi
> Massaccesi Aphrodite
> View attachment 4375456
> 
> And, an ode to @ksuromax's Bal, because my MM Aphrodite has blue lining too!
> View attachment 4375457


I love that pop of blue/rutquoise in your Aphrodite. Was it a special order from Massaccesi to get it with the contrasting lining?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> *You and your outfit look great Elaine!! I like the jacket a lot!  *
> 
> Well done!! Isn’t it great to have your things neatly displayed like that!


Thank you, @msd_bags ! It's funny, I've had the jacket for well over 5 years... grabbed it on sale at a local boutique... but could never find a good way to wear it. But it's beautifully made, and lovely fabric, so I couldn't bear to part with it even through multiple closet purges. Then when we began talking on this thread about pairing navy and black, suddenly it was  I already have everything I need to make it work! I don't need to buy anything else!!!


----------



## christinemliu

ElainePG said:


> I love that pop of blue/rutquoise in your Aphrodite. Was it a special order from Massaccesi to get it with the contrasting lining?


Thank you everyone for your lovely comments on my greys/grays!

@ElainePG, yes, this was a bespoke order from Massaccesi, most of his business was customized orders; so I chose this lining color. He usually had 2 standard colors to choose from and then you could upgrade to a bunch of other color choices. However, in his closing sale, you could upgrade for free. From the lining colors I have gotten, this blue and the navy dark blue are the ones I love best.

I have been working on a quilt for a friend getting married and she also really likes blue and gray...it's funny how this combo has been coming up a lot recently!


----------



## msd_bags

I’m wearing one of my grey bags today, matched with blue suede shoes. [emoji3] I think the bag photograps a tad darker than IRL.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> This is a bit late, but here are my black bags.  I was surprised at the count - 17!!! But well, not all are everyday bags. [emoji3]
> 
> First set (clockwise from left): Marc Jacobs Single Baroque XL, LV Alma in Epi, Jimmy Choo Raven small and Alexander McQueen Padlock.
> View attachment 4373833
> 
> Second set (clockwise from left):  Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf leather, Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB (remembrance from my crazy RM days), Marc Jacobs Rita Mae, Mulberry Leighton and Coach Parker.  Never mind the last bag since it’s the same Jimmy Choo from the first set.
> View attachment 4373838
> 
> Finally, my crossbody bags/“other”/special use bags. Tumi Canton, Massaccesi mini Zhoe, Dior Maris Pearl (in consignment), another Tumi bag, Longchamp document holder, Longchamp Neo medium, Longchamp Foulonne and Legato Largo (Japanese brand) backpack.
> View attachment 4373841


Wonderful assortment of blacks! I’m beginning to feel that a large range of black bags is a good thing for me. Yummy bags for you!


Miss_Dawn said:


> This is an interesting question and I don't know that I have a helpful answer for it. It is interesting that your work environment is such that you cannot wear branded things, but that people notice them immediately. That means that they either recognize, so are familiar with, or own things themselves. I don't think I remember your newest Chanel having any large C's on it, so maybe you could try that one for work! The quilting in and of itself is quite recognizable but I would say that is an under the radar and very work-appropriate bag.
> 
> I had my Tumi work bag and never used it for anything other than work and work travel, and I never used any non-work "fun" bags to go to work (except when I was showing my one friend at the company who shares the same passion for Hermes any of my new H bags). Thus, I don't think I have much separation between serious and non-serious bags in my actual bag collection because I use them all casually and for all other occasions. Just not for work. When I start working again, I will likely have another designated work bag that will likely be non-designer but sturdy (perhaps another Tumi but a backpack this time) and that will probably be the only thing I use for work. Just having to carry around a laptop is a reason not to use any of my other bags.
> 
> I am very interested to hear some ideas that you have in mind for lady bags! Then, perhaps I can be more helpful!


More in my comment above. I’m going to ponder on this a bit more.

Honestly, I’m not trying to turn bags backwards, inside out or upside down to hide a logo. Work is work. I’m paid to do a job not express my inner sparkle. Police women, fire women, dental assistants, and judges don’t argue with the fact that they must wear a uniform. So, I don’t argue with wearing my corporate uniform either. If I find a situation that allows branded bags then, yay. Til then. No biggie

I just want to figure out how to wear “serious” bags casually. Interestingly and oddly, as I think of it a bit now, I think I can wear them best when I’m at my most casual. They will pair well with jeans or pants and a pretty blouse and nice shoes. Not so much with my preferred more fem / girly / glam / flirty / fun / architectural dresses. So, I just need to proceed carefully.  But, I can make it work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my black bags (and snuck in my new almost black indigo bag):
> Prada tote - no idea on name. Loooove this bag for work since I can shoulder carry or wear cross body with strap.
> Black 35 birkin ghw - my first Hermes bag, I use this bag for work sometimes. It is a classic tote
> Fendi patent b bag - still love this bag, it was my first designer bag (ignoring an Lv clutch I bought in university)
> Chanel WOC - I rarely use this bag and am mostly keeping for my daughter
> Birkin 25 indigo - looks black in indoor lighting


Nice!


papertiger said:


> Plume 32 and Travel Bolide


Pretty! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Two grays. Formerly my bag but now my Mom's gray medium classic flap in caviar leather. This bag is very pretty but I found it tougher to wear with the strap and a little bit duplicative to have two gray bags with silver hardware. And my mini Roulis in the second picture on the left!


Love the Chanel!


ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


You look WONDERFUL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*My* *Grey* *Bags* 

Not much change. I have two I adore so, life is good! 

*2016*
• I purchased my pearly grey lamb m/l Chanel classic double flap w/rhw. I was gobsmacked at the time with the price. How times change. LOL! 


*2017*
• Added Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo Chanel classic single flap w/ silver ‘07 bijoux chain. This bag is GANGSTA!!!  I get compliments whenever I wear her. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2018 - 2019*
I absolutely adore both my babies! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I could definitely see myself getting one more grey. Something more streamlined perhaps. Grey is such a wonderful neutral that still has personality.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BTW - I continue to get lowball and crazy propositions on the ivory Chanel. 

I’m 5 seconds from sending it off to be restructured and dyed to transform it into what I want to wear. I’m sick of selling anyway. I’d rather turn it into a hat than keep dealing with foolishness.


----------



## whateve

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


Gorgeous closet!


papertiger said:


> It's a great idea to have one shoe in front of the other like that, no forget great it's ingenious


I didn't see that at first. I set up my boots in part of our linen closet. I didn't figure out to put one in front at first. It's extra deep so I can see every pair with just one in front.


----------



## whateve

I don't really have any gray bags anymore. The only bag I currently have is this silver Coach drawstring. 
The second picture is a Coach nylon satchel that my daughter has now.
I love gray. It's a color I could see myself adding to my collection.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *My* *Grey* *Bags*
> 
> Not much change. I have two I adore so, life is good!
> 
> *2016*
> • I purchased my pearly grey lamb m/l Chanel classic double flap w/rhw. I was gobsmacked at the time with the price. How times change. LOL!
> View attachment 4375884
> 
> *2017*
> • Added Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo Chanel classic single flap w/ silver ‘07 bijoux chain. This bag is GANGSTA!!!  I get compliments whenever I wear her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375882
> 
> *2018 - 2019*
> I absolutely adore both my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375883
> 
> I could definitely see myself getting one more grey. Something more streamlined perhaps. Grey is such a wonderful neutral that still has personality.


I always love seeing these 2!!  Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m wearing one of my grey bags today, matched with blue suede shoes. [emoji3] I think the bag photograps a tad darker than IRL.
> View attachment 4375850


I love the clean lines on this.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't have too many grays, although I think it's a lovely color and a nice alternative to me, since I don't like wearing black! But I think I prefer my bags to be pops of color.
> 
> I have this Ted Baker, which is saffiano and I typically strongly dislike saffiano bags, but it turns out this is really wonderful for bad weather when I don't want to look casual in nylon, and it's really more of a gray-blue.
> 
> I also have my Faure Le Page daily battle in the mini size, which I used every day for work until I liberated myself, started wearing more bags and stopped worrying about what my co-workers thought! It hasn't gotten much use since, but this mini tote size is so useful and the bag itself is so hardy. It can be stuffed past the brim and thrown around without a worry, and those fully adjustable handles are so handy!


These are wonderful. My furla is a saffaino to that I bought with spring rains in mind. I love you daily battle.


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> Two grays. Formerly my bag but now my Mom's gray medium classic flap in caviar leather. This bag is very pretty but I found it tougher to wear with the strap and a little bit duplicative to have two gray bags with silver hardware. And my mini Roulis in the second picture on the left!


Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


It came out beautiful. I keep switching devices so I couldn't figure out what people were talking about. I missed a lot of beautiful bags and your closet. So glad I went backwards to try and find the missing posts. Enjoy your closet !


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> I’m wearing one of my grey bags today, matched with blue suede shoes. [emoji3] I think the bag photograps a tad darker than IRL.
> View attachment 4375850


Great blue/black/grey pairing!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> BTW - I continue to get lowball and crazy propositions on the ivory Chanel.
> 
> I’m 5 seconds from sending it off to be restructured and dyed to transform it into what I want to wear. I’m sick of selling anyway. I’d rather turn it into a hat than keep dealing with foolishness.


I know what you mean. I found a great consignor near me with low fees so I will likely just use her for my Hermes bags since her stuff sells. I have had some great buyers but dealing with the rest is tiring.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> BTW - I continue to get lowball and crazy propositions on the ivory Chanel.
> 
> I’m 5 seconds from sending it off to be restructured and dyed to transform it into what I want to wear. I’m sick of selling anyway. I’d rather turn it into a hat than keep dealing with foolishness.


Would a consignment shop work or Yoogi’s work. It is still better than a hat.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> DH wasn't too involved in the design and I actually moved everything in there myself!  I counted that as two day's worth of workouts. I think DH is happy with it and happy to have his things in there, but he's a little annoyed of the cabinet above the scrub sink. He think it should be on the same wall as the sink and the laundry machines. He wouldn't have pushed for a closet overhaul himself but he also thinks it's nice.
> 
> That's how I always used to store mine too! And I would have my most used bags actually on this little cabinet in the kitchen so it would be easy to grab and go, and switch bags. Not very practical to have them in such a common space though. I've been dreaming of a display like this for years and finally was able to get it done, but I didn't splurge on display lights in the cabinets and I'm fine with that.
> 
> We have a lot of workout clothes and I have a lot of pajamas, so there are accessories and scarves in some of the smaller ones (this is an in progress pic for storing scarves), and then the rest are the "ugly" clothes that are for around the house or working out! I am getting an insert for the top left shelf under my purses to organize jewelry accessories.



Your closet is amazing! I love the bag display and the shallow drawers for scarves. I could really use something like that — all my scarves are in their original boxes, which takes up too much space.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259



You look fabulous! I love that jacket.


----------



## essiedub

Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.


That’s just so great! You can see everything and it’s so spacious! Omg you have scarf drawers! I think you did mention before ..your laundry is right there. Ingenious! I like the windows as “backsplash.” Was this to unify the exterior or a design element for light at counter height?


----------



## essiedub

Meta said:


> My sole gray bag which was my HG for a long time, Chanel Reissue 2.55 in size 226 in the 50th anniversary gray.
> View attachment 4375212
> 
> I haven't used this in a long while and I _think_ it's time to rehome it.



You don’t use this? It’s lovely!! I Love this! Send it over to me! Thank you!


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259




It works! The jacket is terrific.You look great! Love your necklace too.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I don't really have any gray bags anymore. The only bag I currently have is this silver Coach drawstring.
> The second picture is a Coach nylon satchel that my daughter has now.
> I love gray. It's a color I could see myself adding to my collection.


Ooh that Coach that looks like a knit bag. It’s so cool!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


This is a fabulous look! 
The jacket is darling too - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Meta

@Sparkletastic I love your Jumbo with the bijoux chain!  I came close to buying one in the hybrid reissue back in the day.  



essiedub said:


> You don’t use this? It’s lovely!! I Love this! Send it over to me! Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I don't really have any gray bags anymore. The only bag I currently have is this silver Coach drawstring.
> The second picture is a Coach nylon satchel that my daughter has now.
> I love gray. It's a color I could see myself adding to my collection.


Great bags! I used to own both of these!  The bucket was gold and I really dithered over selling because it’s such a great going out bag. The second was a rose pink shade that was given to me by my mother.


lynne_ross said:


> I know what you mean. I found a great consignor near me with low fees so I will likely just use her for my Hermes bags since her stuff sells. I have had some great buyers but dealing with the rest is tiring.





dcooney4 said:


> Would a consignment shop work or Yoogi’s work. It is still better than a hat.


I think you two may be right. A local consignment shop may have lower fees to make it worthwhile.


catsinthebag said:


> Your closet is amazing! I love the bag display and the shallow drawers for scarves. I could really use something like that — all my scarves are in their original boxes, which takes up too much space.


I have the box issue with my bags and shoes. I always keep any boxes from premier designer items because I’ve learned items sell better with them. But, they are a pain to store. Right now they are in the storage area under the steps with the suitcases. I need a better solution.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I’m wearing one of my grey bags today, matched with blue suede shoes. [emoji3] I think the bag photograps a tad darker than IRL.
> View attachment 4375850


Beautiful bag and outfit msd!



Sparkletastic said:


> *My* *Grey* *Bags*
> 
> Not much change. I have two I adore so, life is good!
> 
> *2016*
> • I purchased my pearly grey lamb m/l Chanel classic double flap w/rhw. I was gobsmacked at the time with the price. How times change. LOL!
> View attachment 4375884
> 
> *2017*
> • Added Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo Chanel classic single flap w/ silver ‘07 bijoux chain. This bag is GANGSTA!!!  I get compliments whenever I wear her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375882
> 
> *2018 - 2019*
> I absolutely adore both my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375883
> 
> I could definitely see myself getting one more grey. Something more streamlined perhaps. Grey is such a wonderful neutral that still has personality.


Your grey Chanels are gorgeous. I love seeing your grey lamb pics!



whateve said:


> I don't really have any gray bags anymore. The only bag I currently have is this silver Coach drawstring.
> The second picture is a Coach nylon satchel that my daughter has now.
> I love gray. It's a color I could see myself adding to my collection.


The texture on the Coach nylon satchel is lovely!


----------



## More bags

In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.

My grey bags,
*2017*

Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM




*2018*

Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW



*2019*

No changes
Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222


Gorgeous bags that are quite the chameleons.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222


Lovely! 
Do you mind if I ask how you like your Bolide? I keep reading that they are marvelously easy to use and so I am curious. 

I don't have a single gray bag, so I will watch the parade!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222





Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely!
> Do you mind if I ask how you like your Bolide? I keep reading that they are marvelously easy to use and so I am curious.
> 
> I don't have a single gray bag, so I will watch the parade!


I love the look of the Bolide too!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous bags that are quite the chameleons.


 Thank you dc! Yes, I agree - they are chameleons and go with everything.



Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely!
> Do you mind if I ask how you like your Bolide? I keep reading that they are marvelously easy to use and so I am curious.
> 
> I don't have a single gray bag, so I will watch the parade!





whateve said:


> I love the look of the Bolide too!


Hi Cookie and whateve, thank you for mentioning my Bolide. I am really happy with it. It is one of my most frequently carried bags. I admired this bag for years before acquiring one. I couldn’t decide on a colour. My Bolide is a size 31, it has great capacity - I can carry a full sized wallet, cosmetic bag and hardcover notebook. I like the classic profile of this bag. It can be carried multiple ways. It has a shoulder strap and a zipper which make this bag easy to use and easy to wear. It works for my lifestyle.


----------



## Meta

@More bags You have a beautiful collection of gray bags!  

@Cookiefiend I have a Bolide 27 and I love how under the radar it is. My only gripe is that I wished it had dual zippers instead of a single zipper so one can zip it in either direction. The longer handles come in handy when trying to get items in and out of the bag. I only carry it using the shoulder strap.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *My* *Grey* *Bags*
> 
> Not much change. I have two I adore so, life is good!
> 
> *2016*
> • I purchased my pearly grey lamb m/l Chanel classic double flap w/rhw. I was gobsmacked at the time with the price. How times change. LOL!
> View attachment 4375884
> 
> *2017*
> • Added Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo Chanel classic single flap w/ silver ‘07 bijoux chain. This bag is GANGSTA!!!  I get compliments whenever I wear her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375882
> 
> *2018 - 2019*
> I absolutely adore both my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375883
> 
> I could definitely see myself getting one more grey. Something more streamlined perhaps. Grey is such a wonderful neutral that still has personality.



Al are simply outstanding Sparkle


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I don't really have any gray bags anymore. The only bag I currently have is this silver Coach drawstring.
> The second picture is a Coach nylon satchel that my daughter has now.
> I love gray. It's a color I could see myself adding to my collection.



That Coach is so lovely an sparkly, fantastic finish


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> @More bags You have a beautiful collection of gray bags!
> 
> @Cookiefiend I have a Bolide 27 and I love how under the radar it is. My only gripe is that I wished it had dual zippers instead of a single zipper so one I can zip it in either direction. The longer handles come in handy when trying to get items in and out of the bag. I only carry it using the shoulder strap.



The Travel Web Bolide 45 has dual zips. I agree with you. I wish all the Bolides ad Plumes has dual zips, perhaps there's a reason for it.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222



Etoupe works in both camps . I feel the same about my blue-grey Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. Both great versatile colours.

You were very lucky to get a Bolide with ghw, great find. Grey with ghw takes on a whole new meaning


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> @More bags You have a beautiful collection of gray bags!
> 
> @Cookiefiend I have a Bolide 27 and I love how under the radar it is. My only gripe is that I wished it had dual zippers instead of a single zipper so one can zip it in either direction. The longer handles come in handy when trying to get items in and out of the bag. I only carry it using the shoulder strap.


Thank you Meta! A Bolide 27 is lovely - what colour is yours?



papertiger said:


> Etoupe works in both camps . I feel the same about my blue-grey Gucci Bamboo Top-handle. Both great versatile colours.
> 
> You were very lucky to get a Bolide with ghw, great find. Grey with ghw takes on a whole new meaning


Thanks papertiger. I do like Etoupe. I am happy with Etain and GHW. 
Your Gucci Bamboo Top-Handles are stunning, in all colours. I adore your blue-grey one.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I’m wearing one of my grey bags today, matched with blue suede shoes. [emoji3] I think the bag photograps a tad darker than IRL.
> View attachment 4375850


Great bag, and the strap is very sharp!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> *My* *Grey* *Bags*
> 
> Not much change. I have two I adore so, life is good!
> 
> *2016*
> • I purchased my pearly grey lamb m/l Chanel classic double flap w/rhw. I was gobsmacked at the time with the price. How times change. LOL!
> View attachment 4375884
> 
> *2017*
> • Added Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo Chanel classic single flap w/ silver ‘07 bijoux chain. This bag is GANGSTA!!!  I get compliments whenever I wear her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375882
> 
> *2018 - 2019*
> I absolutely adore both my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375883
> 
> I could definitely see myself getting one more grey. Something more streamlined perhaps. Grey is such a wonderful neutral that still has personality.


Both these bags are great. True classics.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> You look fabulous! I love that jacket.


Thank you! I'm so glad I found a good way to wear it. This is now my official "going to concerts in the springtime" outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> It works! The jacket is terrific.You look great! Love your necklace too.


Thank you! The necklace is from the 1950s... found in an antique shop years ago.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> This is a fabulous look!
> The jacket is darling too - thank you for sharing!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222


Your grey bag collection is perfection! 

Your Etoupe and Etain certainly look grey from where I'm sitting, not even remotely tan/brown. So I suppose it depends on the lighting. Do you also wear them with brown outfits? Are they chameleons?


----------



## ElainePG

Only one bag for grey week: My Balenciaga Town, with rose gold hardware. I'm so pleased to own this, since Balenciaga (1) no longer makes the Town bag, and (2) no longer puts RGHW on their bags.  Never say never, but I will NEVERRRRRR sell this bag!


----------



## Meta

More bags said:


> Thank you Meta! A Bolide 27 is lovely - what colour is yours?


Mine is a SO, hence I don't post this bag on the forum as it's too easily identifiable given that there aren't many SO Bolides.


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> Mine is a SO, hence I don't post this bag on the forum as it's too easily identifiable given that there aren't many SO Bolides.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Only one bag for grey week: My Balenciaga Town, with rose gold hardware. I'm so pleased to own this, since Balenciaga (1) no longer makes the Town bag, and (2) no longer puts RGHW on their bags.  Never say never, but I will NEVERRRRRR sell this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4376345


This is so pretty - great colour, RGH and distinctive handles.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Only one bag for grey week: My Balenciaga Town, with rose gold hardware. I'm so pleased to own this, since Balenciaga (1) no longer makes the Town bag, and (2) no longer puts RGHW on their bags.  Never say never, but I will NEVERRRRRR sell this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4376345



Love Town!  I was surprised to still see one at the outlets (in Kyoto).  I was tempted (of course!) but I already got the Pandora. [emoji3]


----------



## pianolize

Wow, gorgeous grays, everyone! 

I looked at my 'closet organizing', which was started thanks to you all and this thread!  

So here are my beloveds- (gray/silvery)




I really do love all these bags, despite their usage factor. I *think* I acquired 2 last year. The Armani snakey one's handles are ripping, so I need to either figure out a repair- does anyone know who repairs handles? Ty!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pianolize said:


> Wow, gorgeous grays, everyone!
> 
> I looked at my 'closet organizing', which was started thanks to you all and this thread!
> 
> So here are my beloveds- (gray/silvery)
> 
> View attachment 4376670
> 
> 
> I really do love all these bags, despite their usage factor. I *think* I acquired 2 last year. The Armani snakey one's handles are ripping, so I need to either figure out a repair- does anyone know who repairs handles? Ty!


I think conditioner may help the scales lie down, if that's the problem! Saphir makes conditioner for exotics.


----------



## catsinthebag

I’m so behind on this thread, I still have to post my black bags. Most are the same as last year:

Chanel Reissue 226 with Ruthenium HW and 227 with GHW




LV Empreinte Speedy 25



BV Chain Tote and mini Montebello




Anya Hindmarch Ebury



Longchamp nylons



Prada nylon messenger bag (this one is over 20 years old)



Longchamp le Pliage Cuir



Vintage Mark Cross



And, two new adds in 2018: Chanel Timeless Classic Tote and Tumi backpack


----------



## catsinthebag

And the sole grey bag: Chanel Reissue camera bag. I had a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Pebble Grey but had stopped wearing it so sold it,


----------



## pianolize

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think conditioner may help the scales lie down, if that's the problem! Saphir makes conditioner for exotics.


Ty- I read that somewhere! But this issue is simply that I've over-carried the bag and its handle is tearing. It seems that the inner reinforcement ripped, after TONS of use..



catsinthebag said:


> I’m so behind on this thread, I still have to post my black bags. Most are the same as last year:
> 
> Chanel Reissue 226 with Ruthenium HW and 227 with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376680
> 
> 
> LV Empreinte Speedy 25
> View attachment 4376681
> 
> 
> BV Chain Tote and mini Montebello
> View attachment 4376682
> 
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Ebury
> View attachment 4376683
> 
> 
> Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4376684
> 
> 
> Prada nylon messenger bag (this one is over 20 years old)
> View attachment 4376685
> 
> 
> Longchamp le Pliage Cuir
> View attachment 4376686
> 
> 
> Vintage Mark Cross
> View attachment 4376687
> 
> 
> And, two new adds in 2018: Chanel Timeless Classic Tote and Tumi backpack
> View attachment 4376688
> View attachment 4376689


These are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Your grey bag collection is perfection!
> 
> Your Etoupe and Etain certainly look grey from where I'm sitting, not even remotely tan/brown. So I suppose it depends on the lighting. Do you also wear them with brown outfits? Are they chameleons?


Thank you so much Elaine. I generally don’t wear brown outfits and recently rehomed my last brown bag. Etoupe pulls kinda taupe to my eye. Etoupe and Etain are great chameleons and neutrals in my collection.


----------



## More bags

pianolize said:


> Wow, gorgeous grays, everyone!
> 
> I looked at my 'closet organizing', which was started thanks to you all and this thread!
> 
> So here are my beloveds- (gray/silvery)
> 
> View attachment 4376670
> 
> 
> I really do love all these bags, despite their usage factor. I *think* I acquired 2 last year. The Armani snakey one's handles are ripping, so I need to either figure out a repair- does anyone know who repairs handles? Ty!


Great greys pianolize. Which ones do you carry most often?


----------



## pianolize

More bags said:


> Great greys pianolize. Which ones do you carry most often?


Great q- I think it just depends on my mood! The snakey Armani is my most-used (previously), since its shape was most ideal for me as a work bag- not too huge, and long enough for a coffee! Second, the AW Emile, but it's really heavy IMO and I just get tired physically carrying it! :/ It's just such a nice bag, though. Frankly I'm surprised I don't actually carry the Rogue satchel often- same issue. I just hate schlepping heavy bags all over the place.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so behind on this thread, I still have to post my black bags. Most are the same as last year:
> 
> Chanel Reissue 226 with Ruthenium HW and 227 with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376680
> 
> 
> LV Empreinte Speedy 25
> View attachment 4376681
> 
> 
> BV Chain Tote and mini Montebello
> View attachment 4376682
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Ebury
> View attachment 4376683
> 
> 
> Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4376684
> 
> 
> Prada nylon messenger bag (this one is over 20 years old)
> View attachment 4376685
> 
> 
> Longchamp le Pliage Cuir
> View attachment 4376686
> 
> 
> Vintage Mark Cross
> View attachment 4376687
> 
> 
> And, two new adds in 2018: Chanel Timeless Classic Tote and Tumi backpack
> View attachment 4376688
> View attachment 4376689


You have amazing black bags!  Yay for showing off your Mark Cross bags! I love your Reissues, BVs, Ebury, Chanel tote and Tumi backpack. Twins on the Reissue 226. 



catsinthebag said:


> And the sole grey bag: Chanel Reissue camera bag. I had a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Pebble Grey but had stopped wearing it so sold it,
> 
> View attachment 4376697


A fantastic Reissue Camera bag. Bag Cousins on this one, mine is silver metallic. Yours is lovely.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> You have amazing black bags!  Yay for showing off your Mark Cross bags! I love your Reissues, BVs, Ebury, Chanel tote and Tumi backpack. Twins on the Reissue 226.
> 
> 
> A fantastic Reissue Camera bag. Bag Cousins on this one, mine is silver metallic. Yours is lovely.



Thanks for the sweet words, and yay for being bag twins and cousins!


----------



## essiedub

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so behind on this thread, I still have to post my black bags. Most are the same as last year:
> 
> Chanel Reissue 226 with Ruthenium HW and 227 with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376680
> 
> 
> LV Empreinte Speedy 25
> View attachment 4376681
> 
> 
> BV Chain Tote and mini Montebello
> View attachment 4376682
> 
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Ebury
> View attachment 4376683
> 
> 
> Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4376684
> 
> 
> Prada nylon messenger bag (this one is over 20 years old)
> View attachment 4376685
> 
> 
> Longchamp le Pliage Cuir
> View attachment 4376686
> 
> 
> Vintage Mark Cross
> View attachment 4376687
> 
> 
> And, two new adds in 2018: Chanel Timeless Classic Tote and Tumi backpack
> View attachment 4376688
> View attachment 4376689


Nice collection! That empreinte speedy is really special! And of course I like to show my age in my appreciation of the vintage Mark Cross bags


----------



## essiedub

More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222


I need etoupe in my life Really digging the Evelyne in this color..makes it more formal, it seems.



catsinthebag said:


> And the sole grey bag: Chanel Reissue camera bag. I had a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Pebble Grey but had stopped wearing it so sold it,
> 
> View attachment 4376697



Triplets with y’all on the camera bag. I like to carry mine with the chains doubled up vs. singly long. Maybe because it’s kinda a fat bag *Catsinthebag*, is yours the metallic dark silver, like *morebags*’ and mine? Seems a little different, but could be the photo.


----------



## dcooney4

pianolize said:


> Wow, gorgeous grays, everyone!
> 
> I looked at my 'closet organizing', which was started thanks to you all and this thread!
> 
> So here are my beloveds- (gray/silvery)
> 
> View attachment 4376670
> 
> 
> I really do love all these bags, despite their usage factor. I *think* I acquired 2 last year. The Armani snakey one's handles are ripping, so I need to either figure out a repair- does anyone know who repairs handles? Ty!


Very cool selection.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> And the sole grey bag: Chanel Reissue camera bag. I had a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Pebble Grey but had stopped wearing it so sold it,
> 
> View attachment 4376697


I love your bags ,specially your BV tote and your chanel tote.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Your mother "inherited" quite a lovely bag from you! Lucky lady! Interesting that you found it difficult to use.
> 
> How "mini" is the Mini Roulis? It's so very stylish. Do you use it as an everyday bag, or is it only for evenings?


It is not too small. Seems bigger than the Chanel mini rectangular and square bags to me, although I could be mistaken. The strap is not as long so when I crossbody the bag, it hits my in the torso area. I do have a long torso though. I use it as an everyday bag! The gray Roulis is my most used bag and I hope to have the ivory colored one in the rotation often as well. I could certainly use either of these for a dinner out, but not dressy enough for an evening event. Good thing I don't have many of those


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259


Look at you! You look gorgeous!! It's really a fantastic outfit!!! I hope you enjoyed the symphony!


----------



## Rhl2987

msd_bags said:


> I’m wearing one of my grey bags today, matched with blue suede shoes. [emoji3] I think the bag photograps a tad darker than IRL.
> View attachment 4375850


Very chic. Your top is cute as well!


----------



## Rhl2987

More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222


I am really liking your gray edit!! Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Rhl2987

catsinthebag said:


> And the sole grey bag: Chanel Reissue camera bag. I had a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Pebble Grey but had stopped wearing it so sold it,
> 
> View attachment 4376697


Gorgeous black and gray bags!


----------



## Rhl2987

Thank you all! It feels like a labor of love, even though our carpenter really did all the work. Still some minor improvements to make, like painting the ceiling/door frames/doors and installing a new light fixture, but it will probably stay as is for many, many months. The last big thing that needs to be completed in our house is painting the entire first floor, since our insurance will cover it with the damage from the leak. Then, we can tidy everything up once and for all and be ready for baby!


ElainePG said:


> Wow... what a gorgeous closet! You are going to SO enjoy having all your clothes where you can see them... it will help you identify overlaps and gaps in your shoe, handbag, and clothes collection. And (in the spirit of this thread!) it will help you "shop your closet"!!!
> 
> Is the little sink inside the closet? Or is it an attached room? I've forgotten... what is the sink for?


Yes! Shopping my closet will be much easier. I just have to get to a place where my clothes and shoes fit again, and then we can revisit any gaps!
We combined the laundry room with our master closet, so the sink is right next to the laundry machines. We will also use that as an orchid/plant watering station!


papertiger said:


> It's a great idea to have one shoe in front of the other like that, no forget great it's ingenious


Thank you! I actually saw that on a youtube video from someone else's closet design. Due to the depth of the shoe shelves, the only other option would have been to have half the pairs of shoes in the second row and not visible, which is not ideal. So, I thought it would be good to try it this way!


More bags said:


> Your closet is amazing, just gorgeous! I love your bag display area and scarf storage.


Thank you!


ksuromax said:


> what a great way of organizing!! awesome closet
> 
> B-E-A-UUUU-tiful!!!


Thank you!


Meta said:


> @Rhl2987 Good job on the closet!  Now you can truly shop your closet!


Thank you! It's been fun so far!


msd_bags said:


> Well done!! Isn’t it great to have your things neatly displayed like that!


Yes, it feels really good! I kind of feel funny about how much room the shoe and bag boxes are taking up, but I told DH we can always move those into the spare bedroom closet or the basement if we end up needing the space.


whateve said:


> Gorgeous closet!
> 
> I didn't see that at first. I set up my boots in part of our linen closet. I didn't figure out to put one in front at first. It's extra deep so I can see every pair with just one in front.


Thank you! It's really a handy layout to see everything and also make use of all of your space.


dcooney4 said:


> It came out beautiful. I keep switching devices so I couldn't figure out what people were talking about. I missed a lot of beautiful bags and your closet. So glad I went backwards to try and find the missing posts. Enjoy your closet !


Thank you!!


catsinthebag said:


> Your closet is amazing! I love the bag display and the shallow drawers for scarves. I could really use something like that — all my scarves are in their original boxes, which takes up too much space.


Thank you! That is what I used to do as well. I was bummed about that because I wouldn't take the time to take scarves out and use them. Are you still able to have a good rotation with the scarves stored in their boxes? I eventually took to draping some over a hook to make them easier for "grab and go."


essiedub said:


> That’s just so great! You can see everything and it’s so spacious! Omg you have scarf drawers! I think you did mention before ..your laundry is right there. Ingenious! I like the windows as “backsplash.” Was this to unify the exterior or a design element for light at counter height?


Thank you!! Having the laundry in the same room could make the closet a bit messier, but we will get a big hamper to keep dirty clothes nice and tidy. The house was originally built in 1953, but the prior owner was an architect and he designed and remodeled (and added the second story) in 2008. He incorporated these long windows as part of the design. That entire wall used to have cabinets that were used for a desk and storage, with the window backsplash falling in between as it does now. I think it is more to let light into this room since the other side of the house is a bedroom and has a regular window in it overlooking the deck.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yesssss for the closet makeover!! Nice job!!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## catsinthebag

essiedub said:


> I need etoupe in my life Really digging the Evelyne in this color..makes it more formal, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Triplets with y’all on the camera bag. I like to carry mine with the chains doubled up vs. singly long. Maybe because it’s kinda a fat bag *Catsinthebag*, is yours the metallic dark silver, like *morebags*’ and mine? Seems a little different, but could be the photo.



You have a good eye — mine is not metallic, just regular calfskin. It’s from 08A and the color name is simply “Grey.” You’re right, it is a plump little bag!  I’m going to email Leather Surgeons this week about possibly lengthening the chain — it’s always felt a little short to me and I’d love to be able to carry the bag crossbody.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you all! It feels like a labor of love, even though our carpenter really did all the work. Still some minor improvements to make, like painting the ceiling/door frames/doors and installing a new light fixture, but it will probably stay as is for many, many months. The last big thing that needs to be completed in our house is painting the entire first floor, since our insurance will cover it with the damage from the leak. Then, we can tidy everything up once and for all and be ready for baby!
> 
> Yes! Shopping my closet will be much easier. I just have to get to a place where my clothes and shoes fit again, and then we can revisit any gaps!
> We combined the laundry room with our master closet, so the sink is right next to the laundry machines. We will also use that as an orchid/plant watering station!
> 
> Thank you! I actually saw that on a youtube video from someone else's closet design. Due to the depth of the shoe shelves, the only other option would have been to have half the pairs of shoes in the second row and not visible, which is not ideal. So, I thought it would be good to try it this way!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! It's been fun so far!
> 
> Yes, it feels really good! I kind of feel funny about how much room the shoe and bag boxes are taking up, but I told DH we can always move those into the spare bedroom closet or the basement if we end up needing the space.
> 
> Thank you! It's really a handy layout to see everything and also make use of all of your space.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you! That is what I used to do as well. I was bummed about that because I wouldn't take the time to take scarves out and use them. Are you still able to have a good rotation with the scarves stored in their boxes? I eventually took to draping some over a hook to make them easier for "grab and go."
> 
> Thank you!! Having the laundry in the same room could make the closet a bit messier, but we will get a big hamper to keep dirty clothes nice and tidy. The house was originally built in 1953, but the prior owner was an architect and he designed and remodeled (and added the second story) in 2008. He incorporated these long windows as part of the design. That entire wall used to have cabinets that were used for a desk and storage, with the window backsplash falling in between as it does now. I think it is more to let light into this room since the other side of the house is a bedroom and has a regular window in it overlooking the deck.



I’m pretty good at rotating and wearing my CSGMs, since they’re an integral part of my cold-weather wardrobe. But I’m not nearly as good at wearing my silk 90s, pareos (which I wear like a regular scarf) and mousselines. Those are more out of sight, out of mind, unfortunately. I should hang them or put them in a drawer so they’re easier to see and grab.


----------



## pianolize

dcooney4 said:


> Very cool selection.


Aw, thank you @dcooney4 ! I'm doing everything possible not to be 'redundant' w bags, but it doesn't seem to help my acquisition issue!


----------



## dcooney4

pianolize said:


> Aw, thank you @dcooney4 ! I'm doing everything possible not to be 'redundant' w bags, but it doesn't seem to help my acquisition issue!


I am right there with you.


----------



## ElainePG

pianolize said:


> Wow, gorgeous grays, everyone!
> 
> I looked at my 'closet organizing', which was started thanks to you all and this thread!
> 
> So here are my beloveds- (gray/silvery)
> 
> View attachment 4376670
> 
> 
> I really do love all these bags, despite their usage factor. I *think* I acquired 2 last year. The Armani snakey one's handles are ripping, so I need to either figure out a repair- does anyone know who repairs handles? Ty!


This is a terrific grey/greyish/silvery collection! Can you tell me what the bottom right bag is... the one with the geometric patterns on it?
I don't know about bag repair people, other than the one I use here (and I don't know if it's possible to ship to them) but doesn't everyone on tPF talk about Leather Surgeons?


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I need etoupe in my life Really digging the Evelyne in this color..makes it more formal, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Triplets with y’all on the camera bag. I like to carry mine with the chains doubled up vs. singly long. Maybe because it’s kinda a fat bag *Catsinthebag*, is yours the metallic dark silver, like *morebags*’ and mine? Seems a little different, but could be the photo.


Thanks essiedub! I’d offer the Evelyne is a casual bag (perhaps due to crossbody wear and the canvas strap). Etoupe and this style are under the radar in my mind when you wear the H facing towards you. I wear mine frequently. It is fantastic, lightweight and easy to use, highly recommended! 

And yay for triplets on the Reissue Camera bag! 
Lucky for you, you’ve got the single chain. Mine only allows for on the shoulder carry.
Good luck @catsinthebag with your Leather Surgeons chain extension quote!



Rhl2987 said:


> I am really liking your gray edit!! Gorgeous bags!


Thank you Rhl2987!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so behind on this thread, I still have to post my black bags. Most are the same as last year:
> 
> Chanel Reissue 226 with Ruthenium HW and 227 with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376680
> 
> 
> LV Empreinte Speedy 25
> View attachment 4376681
> 
> 
> BV Chain Tote and mini Montebello
> View attachment 4376682
> 
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Ebury
> View attachment 4376683
> 
> 
> Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4376684
> 
> 
> Prada nylon messenger bag (this one is over 20 years old)
> View attachment 4376685
> 
> 
> Longchamp le Pliage Cuir
> View attachment 4376686
> 
> 
> Vintage Mark Cross
> View attachment 4376687
> 
> 
> And, two new adds in 2018: Chanel Timeless Classic Tote and Tumi backpack
> View attachment 4376688
> View attachment 4376689


You have an outstanding black bag collection. Doesn't @ksuromax also have a BV bag with an embossed butterfly on it, similar to your Montebello? I remember catching sight of either hers or yours, and dashing madly to the BV site, only to learn that this was a LE (drat!). 

Your Empreinte Speedy is such a cutie! I carried my Empreinte Montaigne the other day, and fell in love with the Empreinte leather all over again. Such a classy look: logo-ed, but NOT logo-ed. It looks terrific in black. Do you get a lot of use out of the 25 size?

Gorgeous Cahenl tote. It's... dare I say it?... timeless!


----------



## ElainePG

Rhl2987 said:


> It is not too small. Seems bigger than the Chanel mini rectangular and square bags to me, although I could be mistaken. The strap is not as long so when I crossbody the bag, it hits my in the torso area. I do have a long torso though. I use it as an everyday bag! The gray Roulis is my most used bag and I hope to have the ivory colored one in the rotation often as well. I could certainly use either of these for a dinner out, but not dressy enough for an evening event. Good thing I don't have many of those


Thanks... that's really good information!


----------



## pianolize

ElainePG said:


> This is a terrific grey/greyish/silvery collection! Can you tell me what the bottom right bag is... the one with the geometric patterns on it?
> I don't know about bag repair people, other than the one I use here (and I don't know if it's possible to ship to them) but doesn't everyone on tPF talk about Leather Surgeons?


.TY- good point, I forgot about them. I can't remember if I've asked them about it. 

The bag in the far right lower corner is a Coach market tote, in star rivets, gunmetal. I absolutely love that tote!


----------



## gracekelly

This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.


----------



## lynne_ross

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493


Wow I have never seen these colour, it is beautiful!


----------



## gracekelly

lynne_ross said:


> Wow I have never seen these colour, it is beautiful!


Thanks!  I was looking for a picture that had better lighting, but of all the ones I had taken a while ago, these were the best.


----------



## dcooney4

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493


So elegant!


----------



## More bags

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493


Just stunning!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> You have an outstanding black bag collection. Doesn't @ksuromax also have a BV bag with an embossed butterfly on it, similar to your Montebello? I remember catching sight of either hers or yours, and dashing madly to the BV site, only to learn that this was a LE (drat!).
> 
> Your Empreinte Speedy is such a cutie! I carried my Empreinte Montaigne the other day, and fell in love with the Empreinte leather all over again. Such a classy look: logo-ed, but NOT logo-ed. It looks terrific in black. Do you get a lot of use out of the 25 size?
> 
> Gorgeous Cahenl tote. It's... dare I say it?... timeless!



Thanks, Elaine! I do love my Empreinte Speedy! I took forever deciding on it — it’s my first LV bag (not counting one ill-fated Neverfull from years ago), so I felt like I was deciding on a brand as well as a bag model, if that makes sense. It’s gotten a TON of use in the two years I’ve had it. The 25 is a great size — it looks small but holds a lot. Right now, it’s my designated hockey game bag, lol! It holds everything I need (including DH’s reading glasses) and sits on my lap perfectly. And the outside pocket is great for my phone and tickets. I know that it will get less use as the weather gets warmer (I tend not to use black bags in the summer). Then autumn will arrive, and I’ll take it out and fall in love with it again!


----------



## catsinthebag

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493



Swooning over this one!  If aliens ever take over your bag collection and force you to sell this one, please sell it to me!


----------



## gracekelly

catsinthebag said:


> Swooning over this one!  If aliens ever take over your bag collection and force you to sell this one, please sell it to me!


hahahaha!  As a science fiction aficionado, I keep a sharp eye out for aliens!  I plan to use the bag collection to barter for my freedom if they invade!

Thanks to all the thread posters  who have said such nice things and left likes for my post.  Much appreciated!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> You have an outstanding black bag collection. Doesn't @ksuromax also have a BV bag with an embossed butterfly on it, similar to your Montebello? I remember catching sight of either hers or yours, and dashing madly to the BV site, only to learn that this was a LE (drat!).
> 
> Your Empreinte Speedy is such a cutie! I carried my Empreinte Montaigne the other day, and fell in love with the Empreinte leather all over again. Such a classy look: logo-ed, but NOT logo-ed. It looks terrific in black. Do you get a lot of use out of the 25 size?
> 
> Gorgeous Cahenl tote. It's... dare I say it?... timeless!


nope, i do not
but i well could be modelling something from the boutique


----------



## pianolize

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493





dcooney4 said:


> So elegant!


That was exactly my comment- this is SUCH an elegant, gorgeous bag!


----------



## gracekelly

pianolize said:


> That was exactly my comment- this is SUCH an elegant, gorgeous bag!


Gosh thank you!  Truth be told I don’t wear this bag that much. I need to remedy that ASAP!!

@catsinthebag ya think the aliens will cut me a better deal because of this one?


----------



## ElainePG

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493


Well, if you're only gonna have one, this is *definitely* the one to have!!!


----------



## ElainePG

gracekelly said:


> Gosh thank you!  Truth be told I don’t wear this bag that much. I need to remedy that ASAP!!
> 
> @catsinthebag ya think the aliens will cut me a better deal because of this one?


Fashion-conscious aliens? Now THAT is a concept for a sci-fi series!


----------



## More bags

Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.

Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen



This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.

Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen


----------



## gracekelly

I think if she invaded, she would want some nice bags


----------



## gracekelly

More bags said:


> Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
> Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378311
> 
> This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378338


Really stunning colors on the scarves and bags!


----------



## More bags

gracekelly said:


> Really stunning colors on the scarves and bags!


Thank you gracekelly!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Catching up! So behind on this thread!



papertiger said:


> Plume 32 and Travel Bolide



I love this outfit. You look gorgeous @papertiger 



lynne_ross said:


> My one grey purse grid pearl Hermes Evelyn tpm. This bag practically always comes on my travels since it takes up no space and is great for days out in the rain or with kids. The bag needs to be cleaned and it cleans up new if I throw the strap in the washer and then drop/ball it and wipe the bag down using lexol wipes.
> I would like to add a larger grey bag this year or next. Likely a picotin 18 or small kelly.



This is a beautiful colour. Glad it works as such a carefree and flexible bag for you! 



Rhl2987 said:


> The closet is now finished and unpacked!! What a feat! It feels good to be in there and just look at everything. I managed to get all of my clothes and DH's clothes in there, apart from his really bulky sweatshirts. We're getting a new dresser in the bedroom, so we can put his remaining sweats in there and it'll just be extra storage! DH is vacuuming the house now and that is the very last step because I got a lot of dust and dog hair on the floor in the closet from moving things in there that had been collecting dust around the house for over a month. I'm really in love with the closet. In the 3 days that my bags have been displayed I've already worn my pink Kelly and Mom's black Alma. So much easier to get my bags out of there! And, it's making me contemplate the true gaps in my handbag collection, which I'll ask for help with here shortly. I may end up moving all of the shoe boxes into the spare bedroom closet to make room for nice luggage someday, or other things. But, I still feel there is a little room to grow for bags, accessories, clothing, and shoes! So, it's a wonderful place to be for now.



Well done! It all looks incredible!! 



ElainePG said:


> Okay, so this is totally off topic. But I never, ever post selfies, and I really liked this outfit, which I'm wearing to an afternoon performance of the symphony. Not sure how well the photo will reflect the colors, but this is back to the discussion we had last week about pairing black & navy. I was inspired to try it out!
> 
> I've had the jacket forever, occupying space in my closet because I never knew how to style it. It's a lovely shimmery silk, very flattering because it goes in at the waist and out at the hips, like I do.   I put it with narrow black pants, cobalt-and-black flats, and my LV Montaigne bag in Marine Rouge, which looks either navy or black, depending on the light. And silver jewelry, except for the bracelet, which is a mix of silver, gunmetal, and gold, because the bag has gold hardware.
> 
> When I walked into the living room, The Hubster's jaw dropped!
> 
> View attachment 4375259



You look lovely @ElainePG 
Such a great outfit and the bag goes perfectly with it. I hope you had a great time at the symphony 



More bags said:


> In previous years I included H Etoupe and Etain in brown and tan week. This year, I'm moving these bags to my grey group picture. When you see brown and tan week, my pictures will overlap with grey week.
> 
> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> 
> View attachment 4376212
> View attachment 4376213
> 
> *2018*
> 
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376220
> 
> *2019*
> 
> No changes
> Two group pics to show how the greys, particularly the H greys, look different in slightly different light/position, the lighting is in the same room, bags are upright vs. lying down
> 
> View attachment 4376221
> View attachment 4376222



Love your grey camera bag 



catsinthebag said:


> And the sole grey bag: Chanel Reissue camera bag. I had a Longchamp le Pliage Cuir in Pebble Grey but had stopped wearing it so sold it,
> 
> View attachment 4376697



And love your camera bag too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Sparkletastic 
Both of your grey flaps are lovely!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My grey bags


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> My grey bags



Wow, these are fabulous and functional


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
> Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378311
> 
> This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378338



I missed the pen convo but these groupings are very glamourous (twins on the Baobab, such a diva design/cw, it will forever remind me of my mother)


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
> Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378311
> 
> This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378338


What beautiful bags, and perfect matches with your scarves & pens! Your Chanel Coco Handle is divine.


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> My grey bags


Beautiful greys!


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
> Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378311
> 
> This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378338


Beautiful scarves and bags!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
> Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378311
> 
> This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378338


Stunning bags , scarves and pens.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> My grey bags


Beautiful greys!


----------



## gracekelly

Miss_Dawn said:


> My grey bags


That Coco!!!

All you ladies have outdone yourselves for gray bags this week!  

I am thinking that gray should be a go-to color for summer as it makes such a nice pop against white and pastels.  Going to try the anthracite with my pink Chanel jacket.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> My grey bags


Beautiful grey bags and great pics Miss_Dawn!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Love your grey camera bag
> 
> And love your camera bag too!


Thank you Miss_Dawn! 



papertiger said:


> I missed the pen convo but these groupings are very glamourous (twins on the Baobab, such a diva design/cw, it will forever remind me of my mother)


Thanks papertiger, I extended the shopping your closet theme to pulling out my pens and using a different pen each week.  Yay, twins on this scarf. 



ElainePG said:


> What beautiful bags, and perfect matches with your scarves & pens! Your Chanel Coco Handle is divine.


Thank you Elaine for your kind words! 



lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful scarves and bags!


Thanks lynne_ross. 



dcooney4 said:


> Stunning bags , scarves and pens.


Thank you dc!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
> Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378311
> 
> This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378338


lovely cw of Animapolis


----------



## Rhl2987

gracekelly said:


> This is my one and only gray bag.  Anthracite Kelly 32cm in box leather and palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4377493


Stunning. Love the contrast stitching!


----------



## Rhl2987

I am loving everyone's Coco handles!! Such a classy and gorgeous and wearable bag


----------



## pianolize

ElainePG said:


> Well, if you're only gonna have one, this is *definitely* the one to have!!!


Agreed!!! Often times I think I should trade in my crazy collection for a cpl really gorgeous ones. That's in my streamlined, minimalistic world-


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> lovely cw of Animapolis


Thank you ksuromax!


----------



## msd_bags

My Pandora and I yesterday at the waiting area of the telephone company.


I’m crazy about her leather smell and I love how easy she is to use!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My Pandora and I yesterday at the waiting area of the telephone company.
> View attachment 4380203
> 
> I’m crazy about her leather smell and I love how easy she is to use!


I love that smell too! So pretty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so behind on this thread, I still have to post my black bags. Most are the same as last year:
> 
> Chanel Reissue 226 with Ruthenium HW and 227 with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4376680
> 
> 
> LV Empreinte Speedy 25
> View attachment 4376681
> 
> 
> BV Chain Tote and mini Montebello
> View attachment 4376682
> 
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Ebury
> View attachment 4376683
> 
> 
> Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4376684
> 
> 
> Prada nylon messenger bag (this one is over 20 years old)
> View attachment 4376685
> 
> 
> Longchamp le Pliage Cuir
> View attachment 4376686
> 
> 
> Vintage Mark Cross
> View attachment 4376687
> 
> 
> And, two new adds in 2018: Chanel Timeless Classic Tote and Tumi backpack
> View attachment 4376688
> View attachment 4376689


You have so many black bags that I love.  That speedy is adorable. And, I like both of your totes. You may remember I was seriously contemplating the BV tote as it’s so pretty. 

And, your pair of reissues are super cute! 


Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you all! It feels like a labor of love, even though our carpenter really did all the work. Still some minor improvements to make, like painting the ceiling/door frames/doors and installing a new light fixture, but it will probably stay as is for many, many months. The last big thing that needs to be completed in our house is painting the entire first floor, since our insurance will cover it with the damage from the leak. Then, we can tidy everything up once and for all and be ready for baby!
> 
> Yes! Shopping my closet will be much easier. I just have to get to a place where my clothes and shoes fit again, and then we can revisit any gaps!
> We combined the laundry room with our master closet, so the sink is right next to the laundry machines. We will also use that as an orchid/plant watering station!
> 
> Thank you! I actually saw that on a youtube video from someone else's closet design. Due to the depth of the shoe shelves, the only other option would have been to have half the pairs of shoes in the second row and not visible, which is not ideal. So, I thought it would be good to try it this way!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! It's been fun so far!
> 
> Yes, it feels really good! I kind of feel funny about how much room the shoe and bag boxes are taking up, but I told DH we can always move those into the spare bedroom closet or the basement if we end up needing the space.
> 
> Thank you! It's really a handy layout to see everything and also make use of all of your space.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Thank you! That is what I used to do as well. I was bummed about that because I wouldn't take the time to take scarves out and use them. Are you still able to have a good rotation with the scarves stored in their boxes? I eventually took to draping some over a hook to make them easier for "grab and go."
> 
> Thank you!! Having the laundry in the same room could make the closet a bit messier, but we will get a big hamper to keep dirty clothes nice and tidy. The house was originally built in 1953, but the prior owner was an architect and he designed and remodeled (and added the second story) in 2008. He incorporated these long windows as part of the design. That entire wall used to have cabinets that were used for a desk and storage, with the window backsplash falling in between as it does now. I think it is more to let light into this room since the other side of the house is a bedroom and has a regular window in it overlooking the deck.


Congrats again on your closet!!!! Our travels have slowed us down but, I’m looking forward to the same happy organization too!





ElainePG said:


> Fashion-conscious aliens? Now THAT is a concept for a sci-fi series!


My two favorite things - sci fi and fashion. I’d sooooooo watch that!!! 


More bags said:


> Last week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Coco Lizard Handle
> Hermes Animapolis Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Blue Ocean Rollerball Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378311
> 
> This week's bag, scarf and pen pic.
> 
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Baobab Cat Silk 90
> Visconti Van Gogh Midi Vanilla Ballpoint Pen
> 
> View attachment 4378338


This is why tPF can be dangerous. I’ve never wanted a “nice” pen. Now, I’m thinking I need one. :lol





gracekelly said:


> I think if she invaded, she would want some nice bags


Absolutely! Lol! 

What is this from? 





gracekelly said:


> That Coco!!!
> 
> All you ladies have outdone yourselves for gray bags this week!
> 
> I am thinking that gray should be a go-to color for summer as it makes such a nice pop against white and pastels.  Going to try the anthracite with my pink Chanel jacket.


IMO, grey is always a great alternative to black in warmer months... or whenever I’m wearing a softer color.


----------



## gracekelly

> ="Sparkletastic, post: 32995748, member: 409623
> 
> What is this from? IMO, grey is always a great alternative to black in warmer months... or whenever I’m wearing a softer color.



The picture is for the movie Jupiter Rising and that is Mila Kunis. It’s a fun movie.

You are smarter than I am because  grey in warm weather never occurred to me as a black bag alternative. Just goes to show that one can always learn something new!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> This is why tPF can be dangerous. I’ve never wanted a “nice” pen. Now, I’m thinking I need one. :lol


----------



## jill39

catsinthebag said:


> Of course! Here you go. It’s charcoal gray caviar leather with sort of muted gold HW.  The turnlock is decorative; it’s a snap closure.
> 
> View attachment 4302274



This is such a pretty card case!  Just wondering if the decorative turnlock is sharp at all....do you have to be careful about it scratching other things in your bag?  Silly question--but before I start my search for this would really appreciate your experience with this stunning card holder!!


----------



## msd_bags

My gray bags:

Massaccesi Muse in Light Gray


Proenza Schouler tote


Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite (shown here with a Mautto strap)


MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey


Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Gunmetal


----------



## catsinthebag

jill39 said:


> This is such a pretty card case!  Just wondering if the decorative turnlock is sharp at all....do you have to be careful about it scratching other things in your bag?  Silly question--but before I start my search for this would really appreciate your experience with this stunning card holder!!



Not a silly question at all! The hardware is not sharp, and I’ve never had a problem with other things in my bag, or with it scratching my hands. The caviar leather is also very sturdy — it looks the same as the day I bought it. I highly recommend it!


----------



## jill39

catsinthebag said:


> Not a silly question at all! The hardware is not sharp, and I’ve never had a problem with other things in my bag, or with it scratching my hands. The caviar leather is also very sturdy — it looks the same as the day I bought it. I highly recommend it!



Thank you so much for replying!  So nice of you!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> My gray bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Muse in Light Gray
> View attachment 4380961
> 
> Proenza Schouler tote
> View attachment 4380962
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite (shown here with a Mautto strap)
> View attachment 4380963
> 
> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey
> View attachment 4380964
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Gunmetal
> View attachment 4380965


Nice leather on the Velo, what year is it?


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> I love our thread for so many reasons. But, one of the biggest is that I have a place to come when I flip and flop all over the place about my bags. Non purse lovers don’t get how the fever can hit out of no where.
> 
> My head has very good reasons for me to be on hard pause for a while. But, my heart is an undisciplined 5 year old who wants another bag. The itch is coming because I’ve sold several of my larger (theoretically) more practical bags. And my latest acquisitions have been on more of the fun side of things. That’s all good stuff because those so called practical bags didn’t work for _me_. And, I was light on truly fun bags.  So, my collection needed to shift.
> 
> But, I’ve been lusting for some proper medium-ish sized lady bags for a while now. I struggle with these because I very rarely wear branded bags for work. I’ve never worked in an environment where expressions of wealth of _any_ kind were appropriate. I even have gotten comments on some plain black Prada sunglasses I wore one time. It’s kooky. But, I look at it like being in the military. I conform to the expected “uniform”.
> 
> So, that being said, I struggle with buying the “grown up” bags I want because I _would / should_ mainly wear them during the week days - but can’t. To me, evenings and weekends are fun bag (and fun clothes) times. And, non work professional-ish times - like charity board meetings are good times to get wear out of my Chanels. Maybe I could add one into that rotation??  Or maybe I could be a little brave and try it when I’m networking. Hmmmm....I’m flummoxed.
> 
> So my question of the day: how and where do you wear your more “serious” bags in your non work time?



I take all my expensive bags to shop with me. One at a time though. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I use them over the weekends. May not make sense, but I only count Chanel and Lady Dior in that category. My Bal are fine for work. No one care. Or even though they care, I wouldn’t care. But the double C and LD are too prominent to act nonchalantly. 
But I have to say with my method, I don’t get as much wear on many bags within a year coz I have too many and there’re only 52 weekends per year and some weekends, I’m too lazy to change out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

Miss_Dawn said:


> Updated family collage of my black bags.
> 
> And individual pictures of most of them, because hard to see in a collage!
> 
> And my beloved (growing!) black SLG Chanel family



I love your Be Dior WOC? Or crossbody?


----------



## vink

lynne_ross said:


> Here are my 3 sizes of birkin for fun!



Never thought I’d say this since Birkin isn’t my thing, but I like your Birkin lineup.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> My Pandora and I yesterday at the waiting area of the telephone company.
> View attachment 4380203
> 
> I’m crazy about her leather smell and I love how easy she is to use!


I’m so happy for you! 


gracekelly said:


> The picture is for the movie Jupiter Rising and that is Mila Kunis. It’s a fun movie.
> 
> You are smarter than I am because  grey in warm weather never occurred to me as a black bag alternative. Just goes to show that one can always learn something new!


Where have I been. I’m a sci fi kooky fan. When I get home from vacay, I’m looking it up. 

And, yes!  Isn’t TPF great for learning. I think that after our color weeks, I’ll sponsor a pre TPF week where we can share tales and <gasp!> photos of bags, ideas and thoughts we had pre TPF. Gosh, I had some horrors. LOL!  And, I didn’t know much of anything about handbags. That being said. I did have some good instinct which meant I had a few good bags. A couple of which I miss a little. 


More bags said:


>





msd_bags said:


> My gray bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Muse in Light Gray
> View attachment 4380961
> 
> Proenza Schouler tote
> View attachment 4380962
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite (shown here with a Mautto strap)
> View attachment 4380963
> 
> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey
> View attachment 4380964
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Gunmetal
> View attachment 4380965


Marvelous greys. That Muse takes my breath away. I should have ordered one before he closed. 

And, I adore the Milla. I know I’ll add this to my collection at some point. This was a great bag for you to add to your collection. 


vink said:


> I take all my expensive bags to shop with me. One at a time though. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I use them over the weekends. May not make sense, but I only count Chanel and Lady Dior in that category. My Bal are fine for work. No one care. Or even though they care, I wouldn’t care. But the double C and LD are too prominent to act nonchalantly.
> But I have to say with my method, I don’t get as much wear on many bags within a year coz I have too many and there’re only 52 weekends per year and some weekends, I’m too lazy to change out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


LOL! I get it. This is why I limit my bag buying. I run out of time to wear them.


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> *My* *Grey* *Bags*
> 
> Not much change. I have two I adore so, life is good!
> 
> *2016*
> • I purchased my pearly grey lamb m/l Chanel classic double flap w/rhw. I was gobsmacked at the time with the price. How times change. LOL!
> View attachment 4375884
> 
> *2017*
> • Added Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo Chanel classic single flap w/ silver ‘07 bijoux chain. This bag is GANGSTA!!!  I get compliments whenever I wear her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375882
> 
> *2018 - 2019*
> I absolutely adore both my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375883
> 
> I could definitely see myself getting one more grey. Something more streamlined perhaps. Grey is such a wonderful neutral that still has personality.



Your gray are amazing.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> My gray bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Muse in Light Gray
> View attachment 4380961
> 
> Proenza Schouler tote
> View attachment 4380962
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite (shown here with a Mautto strap)
> View attachment 4380963
> 
> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey
> View attachment 4380964
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Gunmetal
> View attachment 4380965


Beautiful greys msd!


----------



## gracekelly

vink said:


> I take all my expensive bags to shop with me. One at a time though. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I use them over the weekends. May not make sense, but I only count Chanel and Lady Dior in that category. My Bal are fine for work. No one care. Or even though they care, I wouldn’t care. But the double C and LD are too prominent to act nonchalantly.
> But I have to say with my method, I don’t get as much wear on many bags within a year coz I have too many and there’re only 52 weekends per year and some weekends, *I’m too lazy to change out*. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


This is a universal problem for all women.  I promised myself that I wouldn't be bag lazy and change bags frequently.  That being said, I usually stick with one for everyday for about 2 weeks. If there is someplace special I am going to, I do use the appropriate bag.  I have gotten into the habit of leaving two out on the dressing table in different colors, but I am not that successful in making the change over to use it.


----------



## pianolize

gracekelly said:


> This is a universal problem for all women.  I promised myself that I wouldn't be bag lazy and change bags frequently.  That being said, I usually stick with one for everyday for about 2 weeks. If there is someplace special I am going to, I do use the appropriate bag.  I have gotten into the habit of leaving two out on the dressing table in different colors, but I am not that successful in making the change over to use it.


It's such a good point- last year or whenever I first found this thread, I was on A HUGE reorganizing/cleaning frenzy and swapped out my bags daily! Oddly enough, to make up for that (apparently...), this summer I carried maybe TWO bags; stuck to my Marni black wk bag pretty much all of fall/winter until somewhat recently! Weird.


----------



## gracekelly

pianolize said:


> It's such a good point- last year or whenever I first found this thread, I was on A HUGE reorganizing/cleaning frenzy and swapped out my bags daily! Oddly enough, to make up for that (apparently...), this summer I carried maybe TWO bags; stuck to my Marni black wk bag pretty much all of fall/winter until somewhat recently! Weird.


We all go through phases. I recall back in the 90’s I bought a Prada black nylon north/south tote to take on a trip. I ended up using it everyday for a year. I can’t even explain to myself why that happened lol!


----------



## vink

Have you ever felt unsure about your “dream bag”? 

I’ve been obsessing and excited so much over this bag since I saw the runway photo of summer collection since last year. It’s a style that I already have one (so I know I like the bag), just in different “material”, but it’s also the type that I like. 

I’ve been calling the boutique for months now, but it hasn’t arrived yet. I do put my name on the waiting list though and they promise that they’d call if it arrive. 

However, someone on TPF (in other country) just got it and posted the photo. I don’t like it. It doesn’t look anything like the promo photo from the runway or “in-action” shot during fashion week that I saw and madly in love with. It looks stiff and old. Not pliable and casual. 

I know it’s silly and I can probably go see the bag in the boutique IRL and decide later. But I wonder if it’s a sign or anything because this never happen to me before.


----------



## muchstuff

vink said:


> Have you ever felt unsure about your “dream bag”?
> 
> I’ve been obsessing and excited so much over this bag since I saw the runway photo of summer collection since last year. It’s a style that I already have one (so I know I like the bag), just in different “material”, but it’s also the type that I like.
> 
> I’ve been calling the boutique for months now, but it hasn’t arrived yet. I do put my name on the waiting list though and they promise that they’d call if it arrive.
> 
> However, someone on TPF (in other country) just got it and posted the photo. I don’t like it. It doesn’t look anything like the promo photo from the runway or “in-action” shot during fashion week that I saw and madly in love with. It looks stiff and old. Not pliable and casual.
> 
> I know it’s silly and I can probably go see the bag in the boutique IRL and decide later. But I wonder if it’s a sign or anything because this never happen to me before.


Keep in mind that many people take pics with an iPhone and that doesn't show bags to their best advantage. Wait until your see it IRL before you make any decisions!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I love that smell too! So pretty!


Thank you!


muchstuff said:


> Nice leather on the Velo, what year is it?


It's 2012 Anthracite. 


vink said:


> I take all my expensive bags to shop with me. One at a time though. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I use them over the weekends. May not make sense, but I only count Chanel and Lady Dior in that category. My Bal are fine for work. No one care. Or even though they care, I wouldn’t care. But the double C and LD are too prominent to act nonchalantly.
> But I have to say with my method, *I don’t get as much wear on many bags within a year coz I have too many and there’re only 52 weekends per year and some weekends, I’m too lazy to change out*. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I'm this way about crossbody/smaller bags.  I made this realization maybe 2 years ago, and that stopped me from adding to them.


Sparkletastic said:


> Marvelous greys. That Muse takes my breath away. I should have ordered one before he closed.
> 
> And, I adore the Milla. I know I’ll add this to my collection at some point. This was a great bag for you to add to your collection.


Thanks on the grey bags love!!  Years back I hesitated with the Milla because it was in my mind that it was heavy - even if I personally tried it in the boutique.  But then, I have not stopped thinking about if for some time, so I finally bit the bullet.  And I wonder now why I thought it was heavy - it is manageable after all!!  I think the weight issue was all in the mind.  It's not a light bag, but it's not really heavy too.  Hope you will like it too when you finally pull the trigger!


More bags said:


> Beautiful greys msd!


Thanks dear!


gracekelly said:


> This is a universal problem for all women.  I promised myself that I wouldn't be bag lazy and change bags frequently.  That being said, I usually stick with one for everyday for about 2 weeks. If there is someplace special I am going to, I do use the appropriate bag.  I have gotten into the habit of leaving two out on the dressing table in different colors, but I am not that successful in making the change over to use it.


I have not joined the challenges lately because I want to observe how I would rotate my bag given there is no restriciton, prohibition, or whatever.  So sometimes, I could be with the same bag for the whole week.  Sometimes just a day.  So really depends on my mood I guess.


vink said:


> Have you ever felt unsure about your “dream bag”?
> 
> I’ve been obsessing and excited so much over this bag since I saw the runway photo of summer collection since last year. It’s a style that I already have one (so I know I like the bag), just in different “material”, but it’s also the type that I like.
> 
> I’ve been calling the boutique for months now, but it hasn’t arrived yet. I do put my name on the waiting list though and they promise that they’d call if it arrive.
> 
> However, someone on TPF (in other country) just got it and posted the photo. I don’t like it. It doesn’t look anything like the promo photo from the runway or “in-action” shot during fashion week that I saw and madly in love with. It looks stiff and old. Not pliable and casual.
> 
> I know it’s silly and I can probably go see the bag in the boutique IRL and decide later. But I wonder if it’s a sign or anything because this never happen to me before.


Maybe we make a hype in our mind about "the" bag.  And sometimes the difficult search makes us long for the bag more.  I totally get your predicament.  Anyway, you don't have to force yourself if you really don't like it after all.  On hindsight it will just be some mind energy lost.  At least not money.


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> It's such a good point- last year or whenever I first found this thread, I was on A HUGE reorganizing/cleaning frenzy and swapped out my bags daily! Oddly enough, to make up for that (apparently...), this summer I carried maybe TWO bags; stuck to my Marni black wk bag pretty much all of fall/winter until somewhat recently! Weird.


I haven't wanted to switch out of my bags as much lately. Actually if I'm carrying a bag that isn't as comfortable or roomy as some of my others, I'm more likely to move out sooner. Lately, keeping up with challenges has made me change before I was ready. Right now, I realize I have several bags I need to carry before the end of month in order to meet this month's challenges but I don't feel motivated to move out of my current bag. 


msd_bags said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's 2012 Anthracite.
> 
> I'm this way about crossbody/smaller bags.  I made this realization maybe 2 years ago, and that stopped me from adding to them.
> 
> Thanks on the grey bags love!!  Years back I hesitated with the Milla because it was in my mind that it was heavy - even if I personally tried it in the boutique.  But then, I have not stopped thinking about if for some time, so I finally bit the bullet.  And I wonder now why I thought it was heavy - it is manageable after all!!  I think the weight issue was all in the mind.  It's not a light bag, but it's not really heavy too.  Hope you will like it too when you finally pull the trigger!
> 
> Thanks dear!
> 
> I have not joined the challenges lately because I want to observe how I would rotate my bag given there is no restriciton, prohibition, or whatever.  So sometimes, I could be with the same bag for the whole week.  Sometimes just a day.  So really depends on my mood I guess.
> 
> Maybe we make a hype in our mind about "the" bag.  And sometimes the difficult search makes us long for the bag more.  I totally get your predicament.  Anyway, you don't have to force yourself if you really don't like it after all.  On hindsight it will just be some mind energy lost.  At least not money.


The challenges are sometimes good because they make sure I rotate through all my bags, but it is artificial because it doesn't show which bags I would naturally reach for. Last year, I had my own challenge where I told myself I had to carry every bag I owned before I could repeat. I could stay in a bag as long as I wanted but once I moved out, I couldn't carry it again until every bag had been carried. I accomplished this by moving every carried bag to a different room. When I got near the end, I realized that most of the bags left were bags I didn't love.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My gray bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Muse in Light Gray
> View attachment 4380961
> 
> Proenza Schouler tote
> View attachment 4380962
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite (shown here with a Mautto strap)
> View attachment 4380963
> 
> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey
> View attachment 4380964
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Gunmetal
> View attachment 4380965


Beautiful bags! That MCM is talking to me. So pretty!


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> My gray bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Muse in Light Gray
> View attachment 4380961
> 
> Proenza Schouler tote
> View attachment 4380962
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite (shown here with a Mautto strap)
> View attachment 4380963
> 
> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey
> View attachment 4380964
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Gunmetal
> View attachment 4380965


Beautiful greys. I love the strap used for the velo....getting me to rethink my velo...


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I haven't wanted to switch out of my bags as much lately. Actually if I'm carrying a bag that isn't as comfortable or roomy as some of my others, I'm more likely to move out sooner. Lately, keeping up with challenges has made me change before I was ready. Right now, I realize I have several bags I need to carry before the end of month in order to meet this month's challenges but I don't feel motivated to move out of my current bag.
> 
> The challenges are sometimes good because they make sure I rotate through all my bags, but it is artificial because it doesn't show which bags I would naturally reach for. Last year, I had my own challenge where I told myself I had to carry every bag I owned before I could repeat. I could stay in a bag as long as I wanted but once I moved out, I couldn't carry it again until every bag had been carried. I accomplished this by moving every carried bag to a different room. When I got near the end, I realized that most of the bags left were bags I didn't love.


I feel same. I am tracking bags this year so I am trying not to force myself to wear the bags not used as much so I can see what I naturally use. However, I find forcing to use a bag here and there helps me at least see if I still like to actual use the bag.
I like that we all have a take on the challenges and there are there as a guide.


----------



## lynne_ross

vink said:


> I take all my expensive bags to shop with me. One at a time though. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I use them over the weekends. May not make sense, but I only count Chanel and Lady Dior in that category. My Bal are fine for work. No one care. Or even though they care, I wouldn’t care. But the double C and LD are too prominent to act nonchalantly.
> But I have to say with my method, I don’t get as much wear on many bags within a year coz I have too many and there’re only 52 weekends per year and some weekends, I’m too lazy to change out. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I mostly use the same. I could wear any bag to work but I prefer 2 bags since they can carry my laptop, shoes and snacks for the day - I switch offices daily so I don’t have a permanent office. It does make me feel like I have too many bags since I use the rest on weekend and holidays.


----------



## lynne_ross

vink said:


> Have you ever felt unsure about your “dream bag”?
> 
> I’ve been obsessing and excited so much over this bag since I saw the runway photo of summer collection since last year. It’s a style that I already have one (so I know I like the bag), just in different “material”, but it’s also the type that I like.
> 
> I’ve been calling the boutique for months now, but it hasn’t arrived yet. I do put my name on the waiting list though and they promise that they’d call if it arrive.
> 
> However, someone on TPF (in other country) just got it and posted the photo. I don’t like it. It doesn’t look anything like the promo photo from the runway or “in-action” shot during fashion week that I saw and madly in love with. It looks stiff and old. Not pliable and casual.
> 
> I know it’s silly and I can probably go see the bag in the boutique IRL and decide later. But I wonder if it’s a sign or anything because this never happen to me before.


I agree with muchstuff wait to see in real life. I went back and forth and back and forth on getting a 25 birkin - mostly from seeing pics of it on others. I got to try one in Paris and I thought it was too small but still wanted it later. Then when I picked mine up I was so underwhelmed with how tiny it is. But after trying it and putting my stuff in it and putting twillies on I love it. So I would wait to see it in person, touch it, try it on, then decide.


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful greys. I love the strap used for the velo....getting me to rethink my velo...



Thanks!  I think sometimes we have to reengineer bags we already have to make them work. [emoji3]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much for my grey bags and especially the Coco Handle love. She’s called Sweetie and I feel calmer every time I look at her. I adore her 

Thank you @vink
It’s a Diorever WOC. I think it was LE/seasonal. It’s a great capacity and the crossbody chain is detachable so it is my go-to for business trips because I can carry as a clutch as well. Here’s what fits inside (for a weekend away last year).



papertiger said:


> Wow, these are fabulous and functional





lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful greys!





dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful greys!





gracekelly said:


> That Coco!!!
> 
> All you ladies have outdone yourselves for gray bags this week!
> 
> I am thinking that gray should be a go-to color for summer as it makes such a nice pop against white and pastels.  Going to try the anthracite with my pink Chanel jacket.





More bags said:


> Beautiful grey bags and great pics Miss_Dawn!





Rhl2987 said:


> I am loving everyone's Coco handles!! Such a classy and gorgeous and wearable bag





vink said:


> I love your Be Dior WOC? Or crossbody?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags! That MCM is talking to me. So pretty!



Thanks!  The MCM is about 2.4 lbs if I recall correctly.  Is she within your weight limit?  She’s easy to carry! [emoji3]


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's 2012 Anthracite.
> 
> I'm this way about crossbody/smaller bags.  I made this realization maybe 2 years ago, and that stopped me from adding to them.
> 
> Thanks on the grey bags love!!  Years back I hesitated with the Milla because it was in my mind that it was heavy - even if I personally tried it in the boutique.  But then, I have not stopped thinking about if for some time, so I finally bit the bullet.  And I wonder now why I thought it was heavy - it is manageable after all!!  I think the weight issue was all in the mind.  It's not a light bag, but it's not really heavy too.  Hope you will like it too when you finally pull the trigger!
> 
> Thanks dear!
> 
> I have not joined the challenges lately because I want to observe how I would rotate my bag given there is no restriciton, prohibition, or whatever.  So sometimes, I could be with the same bag for the whole week.  Sometimes just a day.  So really depends on my mood I guess.
> 
> Maybe we make a hype in our mind about "the" bag.  And sometimes the difficult search makes us long for the bag more.  I totally get your predicament.  Anyway, you don't have to force yourself if you really don't like it after all.  On hindsight it will just be some mind energy lost.  At least not money.


Is it S/S?


----------



## LuvNLux

msd_bags said:


> My gray bags:
> 
> Massaccesi Muse in Light Gray
> View attachment 4380961
> 
> Proenza Schouler tote
> View attachment 4380962
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite (shown here with a Mautto strap)
> View attachment 4380963
> 
> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey
> View attachment 4380964
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Gunmetal
> View attachment 4380965



Love those grays!  Now, I may have to shop for a gray bag! I am curious as to what type of leather you have on your Muse? That was so beautiful.


----------



## lynne_ross

We have a handyman/carpenter coming over this weekend to install shelving in a bunch of closets, install some built ins and shift a shelf in our master down. I am so excited by that so I have a dress area and low shelf to store my most used bags!


----------



## jnh28ab

More bags said:


> Hi lynne_ross, that is an interesting question. I also am conscious of my collection purchase price and have managed towards same or lower as well. So exciting to have a couple potential treasures on the horizon!
> Let me ask some questions, do you currently love and use what is in your collection? Do you have any bags currently in mind to release? What’s holding you back from releasing them right now? Would you prefer to assess what to release after the treasure comes in (determine what is getting replaced once you know the specs of your new bag)?
> I have done both scenarios. In 2018 I released 1/3 of my collection (8 bags) because I felt my total collection purchase price was creeping up higher than I was comfortable with at that time. I picked my least used bags, my least functional and overlap bags for the same function and rehomed them. I was not searching for or anticipating a new bag to acquire at that time. On the alternate scenario, I knew that my Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal had served me well, I wasn’t using it as frequently and it was not a style I would rebuy today. However, it served its function and for whatever reason I was keeping it in the collection and using it. When my Garden Party came into my collection it was easy to see that I could release the BH because of the overlap in tote function.
> I would offer, if you want to edit your collection and know which bags you want to release, release them now.
> If you want to see the specs of what you get offered and then decide what is getting replaced, sell it at that time.
> Hope it helps! So exciting to anticipate what might be offered to you! Good luck with your decision!


You would prefer a tote over the BH then? The BH caught my eye at a vintage sale, and I haven't been able to get it out of my mind!


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Is it S/S?


Not sure, I bought it preloved in 2014 I think.


LuvNLux said:


> Love those grays!  Now, I may have to shop for a gray bag! I am curious as to what type of leather you have on your Muse? That was so beautiful.


My Muse is in light grey Pompei leather. [emoji3]


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Not sure, I bought it preloved in 2014 I think.
> 
> My Muse is in light grey Pompei leather. [emoji3]


I'm guessing S/S. The F/W bags had a coating on the leather that doesn't appear to be on this one, unless it's worn off.  The letter K on the tag back would be F/W. If it’s S/S there wouldn’t be a letter, they started in the F/W season.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing S/S. The F/W bags had a coating on the leather that doesn't appear to be on this one, unless it's worn off.  The letter K on the tag back would be F/W. If it’s S/S there wouldn’t be a letter, they started in the F/W season.



It must be S/S then because there’s no letter.  Thanks. [emoji3]


----------



## More bags

jnh28ab said:


> You would prefer a tote over the BH then? The BH caught my eye at a vintage sale, and I haven't been able to get it out of my mind!


Hi jnh28ab, welcome to the thread and to the Purse Forum. The Batignolles Horizontal is a wonderful bag - lightweight, good capacity tote with ample strap drop. It served its function well in my collection. I owned it, loved it and carried it for 11 years. The reason I wouldn’t buy it again today (and it is discontinued) is the monogram canvas. As I mentioned, this bag served me well at a certain stage in my life and in my current stage I don’t find I reach for the monogram as often. I have other totes and other styles I reach for more frequently. I felt it was time to let someone else love it more and carry it more frequently than I would.
I hope it helps you with your research!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi everyone! I’ve been a bit quiet because Mr. S & I are vacationing in Nuevo Vallarta. Beautiful resort and gorgeous weather!

Anyway, here is my white bag journey:

Sparkle’s White / Cream Bags

_2016_
• Badgley Mischka white bag w/ghw
• Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with ‘08 bijoux chain
	

		
			
		

		
	



_2017_
• Happily and eagerly sold the Badgley Mischka bag because I hated the divided sections and super rigid structure. Blech!

_2018_
• Gifted this gorgeous ltd edition Dior Diorama by my lovely DH.

_2019_
• Listed the ivory Chanel. I don’t wear it so, it needs a new home.  Someone please buy her! Lol! 
• I adore the Diorama and she needs more wear sooo...

I’ve been a crazy woman looking for shoes to wear with my Diorama.  Usually, I’m not a matchy person when it comes to shoes and bags. I coordinate but, rarely look to match. For some odd reason, however, I feel like this bag _needs_ some shoes in a matching color.   And, of course they are hard to find because the bag isn’t white or beige or cream or ivory. It’s pale eggshell. Most shoes are a shade and / or undertone off. 

Despite the “struggle”, I have found a few options. So far this year, I’ve bought some super feminine flat sandals, some ballet slippers (that don’t hurt!!! OMG!!), and chunky high heeled sandals. I want to find delicate strappy high heeled shoes to match.  I’m also looking for caramel and pastel shoes to coordinate.

I still want a pure white bag though. Much of my closet is black, white, grey, and clear jewel tones. White is a better match than off white for those colors. But, I’m not rushing to look for one. To me, white bags are the hardest to find in a beautiful style. Very few white bags are offered and many styles I’d love in just about any other color look too big, boxy, plain, or boring in white. So, I’m looking forward to this week’s showcase. I need inspiration!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?

I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really *don’t* like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.

I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.

The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater. 

But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been a bit quiet because Mr. S & I are vacationing in Nuevo Vallarta. Beautiful resort and gorgeous weather!
> 
> Anyway, here is my white bag journey:
> 
> Sparkle’s White / Cream Bags
> 
> _2016_
> • Badgley Mischka white bag w/ghw
> • Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with ‘08 bijoux chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381889
> View attachment 4381888
> _2017_
> • Happily and eagerly sold the Badgley Mischka bag because I hated the divided sections and super rigid structure. Blech!
> 
> _2018_
> • Gifted this gorgeous ltd edition Dior Diorama by my lovely DH.
> View attachment 4381890
> _2019_
> • Listed the ivory Chanel. I don’t wear it so, it needs a new home.  Someone please buy her! Lol!
> • I adore the Diorama and she needs more wear sooo...
> 
> I’ve been a crazy woman looking for shoes to wear with my Diorama.  Usually, I’m not a matchy person when it comes to shoes and bags. I coordinate but, rarely look to match. For some odd reason, however, I feel like this bag _needs_ some shoes in a matching color.   And, of course they are hard to find because the bag isn’t white or beige or cream or ivory. It’s pale eggshell. Most shoes are a shade and / or undertone off.
> 
> Despite the “struggle”, I have found a few options. So far this year, I’ve bought some super feminine flat sandals, some ballet slippers (that don’t hurt!!! OMG!!), and chunky high heeled sandals. I want to find delicate strappy high heeled shoes to match.  I’m also looking for caramel and pastel shoes to coordinate.
> 
> I still want a pure white bag though. Much of my closet is black, white, grey, and clear jewel tones. White is a better match than off white for those colors. But, I’m not rushing to look for one. To me, white bags are the hardest to find in a beautiful style. Very few white bags are offered and many styles I’d love in just about any other color look too big, boxy, plain, or boring in white. So, I’m looking forward to this week’s showcase. I need inspiration!


It's lovely! How about a delicate soft gold sandal to match it instead.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?
> 
> I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really *don’t* like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.
> 
> I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.
> 
> The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater.
> 
> But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?


Make up never ! I have super sensitive skin. Clothes yes I recently bought my daughter a silk funky dress at mulberry that she picked out. They often have cool clothes there.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been a bit quiet because Mr. S & I are vacationing in Nuevo Vallarta. Beautiful resort and gorgeous weather!
> 
> Anyway, here is my white bag journey:
> 
> Sparkle’s White / Cream Bags
> 
> _2016_
> • Badgley Mischka white bag w/ghw
> • Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with ‘08 bijoux chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381889
> View attachment 4381888
> _2017_
> • Happily and eagerly sold the Badgley Mischka bag because I hated the divided sections and super rigid structure. Blech!
> 
> _2018_
> • Gifted this gorgeous ltd edition Dior Diorama by my lovely DH.
> View attachment 4381890
> _2019_
> • Listed the ivory Chanel. I don’t wear it so, it needs a new home.  Someone please buy her! Lol!
> • I adore the Diorama and she needs more wear sooo...
> 
> I’ve been a crazy woman looking for shoes to wear with my Diorama.  Usually, I’m not a matchy person when it comes to shoes and bags. I coordinate but, rarely look to match. For some odd reason, however, I feel like this bag _needs_ some shoes in a matching color.   And, of course they are hard to find because the bag isn’t white or beige or cream or ivory. It’s pale eggshell. Most shoes are a shade and / or undertone off.
> 
> Despite the “struggle”, I have found a few options. So far this year, I’ve bought some super feminine flat sandals, some ballet slippers (that don’t hurt!!! OMG!!), and chunky high heeled sandals. I want to find delicate strappy high heeled shoes to match.  I’m also looking for caramel and pastel shoes to coordinate.
> 
> I still want a pure white bag though. Much of my closet is black, white, grey, and clear jewel tones. White is a better match than off white for those colors. But, I’m not rushing to look for one. To me, white bags are the hardest to find in a beautiful style. Very few white bags are offered and many styles I’d love in just about any other color look too big, boxy, plain, or boring in white. So, I’m looking forward to this week’s showcase. I need inspiration!


Enjoy you vacation! Jealous of the weather there since we still have melting snow here.

That Dior is beautiful, so is the Chanel! With the Dior I love the idea of caramel shoes, that would be a beautiful match. 

White bags are so hard to find. I am also afraid of them so I have not bought any.


----------



## dcooney4

After I ordered the book Elaine suggested I really got to work on my clothing wardrobe. I got rid of almost everything that I didn't like the fit of or that the colors didn't really work for me. I still need to get some missing pieces but I have more complete outfits for spring  then ever before. Now I just need the warm weather to go with it. I will get one day of it today for a short while. I even sold or gifted all my red bags as I didn't wear them. At the end of the summer I will work on the fall wardrobe. I did however get rid of a couple of sweaters that just weren't me. The consignment shop was quite happy as I brought her a bunch of stuff . I even went through old jewelry boxes and got rid of big heavy pieces I will never wear again.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> Make up never ! I have super sensitive skin. Clothes yes I recently bought my daughter a silk funky dress at mulberry that she picked out. They often have cool clothes there.


Noted this, need to check out mulberry when in Paris.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> After I ordered the book Elaine suggested I really got to work on my clothing wardrobe. I got rid of almost everything that I didn't like the fit of or that the colors didn't really work for me. I still need to get some missing pieces but I have more complete outfits for spring  then ever before. Now I just need the warm weather to go with it. I will get one day of it today for a short while. I even sold or gifted all my red bags as I didn't wear them. At the end of the summer I will work on the fall wardrobe. I did however get rid of a couple of sweaters that just weren't me. The consignment shop was quite happy as I brought her a bunch of stuff . I even went through old jewelry boxes and got rid of big heavy pieces I will never wear again.


Congrats! That sounds like a lot of progress! Today is suppose to be warm here - hope you get outside. 
Can you post the book again, curious about it?


----------



## lynne_ross

I have no white or cream bags. I use to own a beige change and a trench Kelly, but I only used the Chanel twice over like 5 years and the trench not once over 2 years. So clearly beige is not my colour! I think light bags in general they just don’t work for me in larger sizes. In the summer I would rather use my blue, pink, green bags and they work with the colours I wear - blue, pink, floral and cream/white.
The one bag I would try in a light colour at some point is the roulis, would love beton with ghw (like some other fabulous poster here -  ). It is close to white but I think the colour is warm enough to also work in the winter. 

What do others wear white/cream bags with?


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been a bit quiet because Mr. S & I are vacationing in Nuevo Vallarta. Beautiful resort and gorgeous weather!
> 
> Anyway, here is my white bag journey:
> 
> Sparkle’s White / Cream Bags
> 
> _2016_
> • Badgley Mischka white bag w/ghw
> • Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with ‘08 bijoux chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381889
> View attachment 4381888
> _2017_
> • Happily and eagerly sold the Badgley Mischka bag because I hated the divided sections and super rigid structure. Blech!
> 
> _2018_
> • Gifted this gorgeous ltd edition Dior Diorama by my lovely DH.
> View attachment 4381890
> _2019_
> • Listed the ivory Chanel. I don’t wear it so, it needs a new home.  Someone please buy her! Lol!
> • I adore the Diorama and she needs more wear sooo...
> 
> I’ve been a crazy woman looking for shoes to wear with my Diorama.  Usually, I’m not a matchy person when it comes to shoes and bags. I coordinate but, rarely look to match. For some odd reason, however, I feel like this bag _needs_ some shoes in a matching color.   And, of course they are hard to find because the bag isn’t white or beige or cream or ivory. It’s pale eggshell. Most shoes are a shade and / or undertone off.
> 
> Despite the “struggle”, I have found a few options. So far this year, I’ve bought some super feminine flat sandals, some ballet slippers (that don’t hurt!!! OMG!!), and chunky high heeled sandals. I want to find delicate strappy high heeled shoes to match.  I’m also looking for caramel and pastel shoes to coordinate.
> 
> I still want a pure white bag though. Much of my closet is black, white, grey, and clear jewel tones. White is a better match than off white for those colors. But, I’m not rushing to look for one. To me, white bags are the hardest to find in a beautiful style. Very few white bags are offered and many styles I’d love in just about any other color look too big, boxy, plain, or boring in white. So, I’m looking forward to this week’s showcase. I need inspiration!



Such gorgeous Dior!! I think it will go well with nude shade footwear.  

I don’t think I’ll get a pure white bag, scary!  But of course, never say never!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> After I ordered the book Elaine suggested I really got to work on my clothing wardrobe. I got rid of almost everything that I didn't like the fit of or that the colors didn't really work for me. I still need to get some missing pieces but I have more complete outfits for spring  then ever before. Now I just need the warm weather to go with it. I will get one day of it today for a short while. I even sold or gifted all my red bags as I didn't wear them. At the end of the summer I will work on the fall wardrobe. I did however get rid of a couple of sweaters that just weren't me. The consignment shop was quite happy as I brought her a bunch of stuff . I even went through old jewelry boxes and got rid of big heavy pieces I will never wear again.



Well done!! Can you share the book again please. Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Enjoy you vacation! Jealous of the weather there since we still have melting snow here.
> 
> That Dior is beautiful, so is the Chanel! With the Dior I love the idea of caramel shoes, that would be a beautiful match.
> 
> White bags are so hard to find. I am also afraid of them so I have not bought any.



A very hot and sticky summer has started in my part of the world!


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> I have no white or cream bags. I use to own a beige change and a trench Kelly, but I only used the Chanel twice over like 5 years and the trench not once over 2 years. So clearly beige is not my colour! I think light bags in general they just don’t work for me in larger sizes. In the summer I would rather use my blue, pink, green bags and they work with the colours I wear - blue, pink, floral and cream/white.
> The one bag I would try in a light colour at some point is the roulis, would love beton with ghw (like some other fabulous poster here -  ). It is close to white but I think the colour is warm enough to also work in the winter.
> 
> What do others wear white/cream bags with?



I wore a black blouse and black pants earlier for a matinee show of Angels in America here, and I seriously considered using my cream shoulder bag (Massaccesi Zhoe Legend) especially as I accented the outfit with a peach-y H scarf, though I ended up using my black Coach Parker.  I would wear this bag also with blues, whites and browns.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I just read _Where The Crawdads Sing_, by Delia Owens. In fact, I posted a photo of it on my IG, with a little review, and Delia Owens HERSELF posted a very sweet thank-you back to me!
> 
> It was a really good novel. Her writing is luscious. A bit reminiscent of the early work of Barbara Kingsolver. Delia Owens has written other books, but this is her first novel. She is a naturalist, and there is quite a bit about nature in this book (it's set in the remote marshland of North Carolina). The book is an interesting mix of nature, romance, mystery (it opens with the discovery of a body!), history (it's set in the 1950s-1960s), social commentary, and there's even some poetry!
> 
> What book did you finish last night? I'm always looking for new books!


Elaine, outstanding book recommendation - I finished Where the Crawdads Sing by Delia Owens last night. You described it well ... nature, romance, mystery, historical fiction. There was a huge waitlist at the library. I’m on vacation and finished the book I brought with me so I picked up this one at the bookstore. Thank you


----------



## whateve

These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been a bit quiet because Mr. S & I are vacationing in Nuevo Vallarta. Beautiful resort and gorgeous weather!
> 
> Anyway, here is my white bag journey:
> 
> Sparkle’s White / Cream Bags
> 
> _2016_
> • Badgley Mischka white bag w/ghw
> • Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with ‘08 bijoux chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381889
> View attachment 4381888
> _2017_
> • Happily and eagerly sold the Badgley Mischka bag because I hated the divided sections and super rigid structure. Blech!
> 
> _2018_
> • Gifted this gorgeous ltd edition Dior Diorama by my lovely DH.
> View attachment 4381890
> _2019_
> • Listed the ivory Chanel. I don’t wear it so, it needs a new home.  Someone please buy her! Lol!
> • I adore the Diorama and she needs more wear sooo...
> 
> I’ve been a crazy woman looking for shoes to wear with my Diorama.  Usually, I’m not a matchy person when it comes to shoes and bags. I coordinate but, rarely look to match. For some odd reason, however, I feel like this bag _needs_ some shoes in a matching color.   And, of course they are hard to find because the bag isn’t white or beige or cream or ivory. It’s pale eggshell. Most shoes are a shade and / or undertone off.
> 
> Despite the “struggle”, I have found a few options. So far this year, I’ve bought some super feminine flat sandals, some ballet slippers (that don’t hurt!!! OMG!!), and chunky high heeled sandals. I want to find delicate strappy high heeled shoes to match.  I’m also looking for caramel and pastel shoes to coordinate.
> 
> I still want a pure white bag though. Much of my closet is black, white, grey, and clear jewel tones. White is a better match than off white for those colors. But, I’m not rushing to look for one. To me, white bags are the hardest to find in a beautiful style. Very few white bags are offered and many styles I’d love in just about any other color look too big, boxy, plain, or boring in white. So, I’m looking forward to this week’s showcase. I need inspiration!


Beautiful Chanel and Dior. Good luck with your sale of the Chanel.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My Pandora and I yesterday at the waiting area of the telephone company.
> View attachment 4380203
> 
> I’m crazy about her leather smell and I love how easy she is to use!


I'm so glad to hear that she's working out for you!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.


Beautiful white bags whatever! I like the blue pops of colour and the architectural shape of the clutch.


----------



## More bags

Duplicate post


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?
> 
> I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really *don’t* like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.
> 
> I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.
> 
> The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater.
> 
> But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?


For the most part, I don't buy non handbag stuff from premier designers. I tried once to get Fendi shoes but they don't fit me. I have Chanel sunglasses and perfume. I have several pairs of Coach shoes, jewelry and some clothing. I even have some Michael Kors clothes. Generally I buy clothes at department stores or the few specialty stores we have in our area. Unless I shop online or while traveling, I don't have an opportunity to shop for designer clothes. I don't have a need to dress up and I can't stomach the prices of designer clothing. I could afford it if I wanted to, but I don't want to. I don't like dressing ostentatiously or flashing labels. When I was younger, it was a dream to buy a Chanel jacket but I never did. Now I don't think it would fit with my casual lifestyle.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The challenges are sometimes good because they make sure I rotate through all my bags, but it is artificial because it doesn't show which bags I would naturally reach for. *Last year, I had my own challenge where I told myself I had to carry every bag I owned before I could repeat.* I could stay in a bag as long as I wanted but once I moved out, I couldn't carry it again until every bag had been carried. I accomplished this by moving every carried bag to a different room. When I got near the end, I realized that most of the bags left were bags I didn't love.


I do this, too... or at least, I do it for my full-sized bags (not for my mini or clutch bags, which I might carry to a special event like the symphony). Because I use a checklist, I can easily see which bags I've used so far in the year, and when it comes time for a bag switch, which I only do after a week or two of use, I force myself to choose a bag that hasn't been "up" yet in the rotation.

That's a good idea to move your carried bags to a different room. I just move them back into the closet that holds my bags, so if I didn't have a checklist, I'd have to way to track. But... do you mean that EACH bag goes into a DIFFERENT room, one bag per room? That would mean you have a LOT of rooms in your house... I've seen your bag collection!!!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I do this, too... or at least, I do it for my full-sized bags (not for my mini or clutch bags, which I might carry to a special event like the symphony). Because I use a checklist, I can easily see which bags I've used so far in the year, and when it comes time for a bag switch, which I only do after a week or two of use, I force myself to choose a bag that hasn't been "up" yet in the rotation.
> 
> That's a good idea to move your carried bags to a different room. I just move them back into the closet that holds my bags, so if I didn't have a checklist, I'd have to way to track. But... do you mean that EACH bag goes into a DIFFERENT room, one bag per room? That would mean you have a LOT of rooms in your house... I've seen your bag collection!!!


lol! No they all went to the same room! I won't have to do that again, now that I'm tracking. Probably at the end of the year, I'll be stuck carrying bags I avoided all year!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I feel same. I am tracking bags this year so I am trying not to force myself to wear the bags not used as much so I can see what I naturally use. *However, I find forcing to use a bag here and there helps me at least see if I still like to actual use the bag*.
> I like that we all have a take on the challenges and there are there as a guide.


Yesterday my red LV Capucines was "up" in my rotation, partly because it was next on the list, and partly because it went with what I was planning to wear this week. But it was raining, and I'm usually nervous about carrying this bag in the rain. Still, it isn't as though I was going on a 10-mile hike in a monsoon, so I carried it anyway. And it did just fine! When I got home I just brushed off the raindrops and let it dry, and the leather looked perfect. 

So that was a really good lesson learned. Because this bag is $$$ I've been a bit (a bit!!!) protective of it, and now I know I needn't be.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?
> 
> I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really don’t like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.
> 
> I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.
> 
> The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater.
> 
> But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?



I had a look at this Dior dress at the Dior outlet. It was listed at $10,000 - half off from the original $20,000 price tag!! And you still need to buy something to wear under it!! But it was very beautiful to look at. 



I have a teeny bit of eyewear, makeup, costume jewelry, shoes, and other accessories from all over. I'd be more inclined to buy an accessory from a brand I like, but in general I don't really believe in being brand loyal, since I prefer to change my look up depending on my mood and brands generally have an aesthetic they stick too. Plus, I'm a discount shopper and it would be impossible for my budget to keep up! And finally, I'm still at a phase where I prefer to splurge on bags over everything else 

If I had an aesthetic I had to stick to for my day-to-day, I'd say it would be comfortable and flowy. So if I could afford $xxxx price range clothing, I think I'd be loyal to the soft fabrics and flowiness of Brunello Cucinelli, Chloe, and Phoebe Philo's Celine!



lynne_ross said:


> I have no white or cream bags. I use to own a beige change and a trench Kelly, but I only used the Chanel twice over like 5 years and the trench not once over 2 years. So clearly beige is not my colour! I think light bags in general they just don’t work for me in larger sizes. In the summer I would rather use my blue, pink, green bags and they work with the colours I wear - blue, pink, floral and cream/white.
> The one bag I would try in a light colour at some point is the roulis, would love beton with ghw (like some other fabulous poster here -  ). It is close to white but I think the colour is warm enough to also work in the winter.
> 
> What do others wear white/cream bags with?


Beton is such a beautiful shade!! I adore H bags in their whites.

I wear white with every color imaginable, which is the wonder of white! In the winter, I like whites with grays and blacks, as I think pairing different shades on the same color scale is a very easy way to look chic!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  I think sometimes we have to reengineer bags we already have to make them work. [emoji3]


Definitely agree with this! It wasn't until I put a Mautto fabric strap on my Bal City that I truly fell in love with it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> After I ordered the book Elaine suggested I really got to work on my clothing wardrobe. I got rid of almost everything that I didn't like the fit of or that the colors didn't really work for me. I still need to get some missing pieces but I have more complete outfits for spring  then ever before. Now I just need the warm weather to go with it. I will get one day of it today for a short while. I even sold or gifted all my red bags as I didn't wear them. At the end of the summer I will work on the fall wardrobe. I did however get rid of a couple of sweaters that just weren't me. The consignment shop was quite happy as I brought her a bunch of stuff . I even went through old jewelry boxes and got rid of big heavy pieces I will never wear again.


I'm so glad that the book got you motivated! It sounds as though you've done a great job with your spring/summer clothes, and you are going to be so happy over the next number of months wearing outfits that make your heart sing! Great that you were even able to go through your jewelry collection... for me, that was the hardest part.

I'm all set with my chilly weather clothes (cashmere sweaters, anyone?), but I have no idea what to do when the weather gets warm-ish (it never gets really hot here). I did finally find two pairs of slip-on sneakers that will be good to elevate the look of jeans, but I have to figure out what to do with a pair of jeans other than a black or white tee shirt and something (what???) on top. I'd like something a little more interesting than a cotton v-neck pullover sweater, and it's too chilly to just wear a t-shirt.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! That sounds like a lot of progress! Today is suppose to be warm here - hope you get outside.
> Can you post the book again, curious about it?


Just in case DC doesn't see this question, here's the link. But it's out of print, so must be ordered from a reseller. I'm in the U.S., and when I bought mine there were many copies on Amazon for very little $$$.
http://www.brendakinsel.com/books/book-fashion-makeover/


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, outstanding book recommendation - I finished Where the Crawdads Sing by Delia Owens last night. You described it well ... nature, romance, mystery, historical fiction. There was a huge waitlist at the library. I’m on vacation and finished the book I brought with me so I picked up this one at the bookstore. Thank you


I'm so glad you liked it! I found it extremely thought-provoking. A bit reminiscent of Barbara Kingsolver's early writings, if you've ever read her. 
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  I think sometimes we have to reengineer bags we already have to make them work. [emoji3]


I'd given up on Bal until I saw your photo. The proportions of the strap and bag are perfect. That would work for me! So much for shopping from my closet.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> When I was younger, it was a dream to buy a Chanel jacket but I never did. Now I don't think it would fit with my casual lifestyle.


I never wanted a Chanel jacket until recently, when I got the bright idea that it would be a nice look worn with a pair of black jeans and boots. There's a high-end consignment shop near me, so I went in to see if they carried Chanel jackets in my size. Because, who cared if they were from however-many seasons ago? Well, they did have a few in my size, including a really pretty one in a black & white tweed. But even though it was obviously preloved, it was still priced at over two. Thousand. Dollars. 

Is it just me, or is that an INSANE price for a used jacket?


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> It's lovely! How about a delicate soft gold sandal to match it instead.


Oh yes!  I should have mentioned I have a ton of gold and silver shoes.   I’ve been wearing gold by sometimes I want it a bit sfter. 


dcooney4 said:


> After I ordered the book Elaine suggested I really got to work on my clothing wardrobe. I got rid of almost everything that I didn't like the fit of or that the colors didn't really work for me. I still need to get some missing pieces but I have more complete outfits for spring  then ever before. Now I just need the warm weather to go with it. I will get one day of it today for a short while. I even sold or gifted all my red bags as I didn't wear them. At the end of the summer I will work on the fall wardrobe. I did however get rid of a couple of sweaters that just weren't me. The consignment shop was quite happy as I brought her a bunch of stuff . I even went through old jewelry boxes and got rid of big heavy pieces I will never wear again.


Great job!


lynne_ross said:


> I can not in my mind justify a 4K silk blouse when I can find one I like just as much (or more...) for 50-200 elsewhere.


Exactly this! 


whateve said:


> I can't stomach the prices of designer clothing. I could afford it if I wanted to, but I don't want to.


Yes!!!!! I just don’t see the value.
I also used to eat a Chanel jacket. I’m just not moved anyore. 


ElainePG said:


> I never wanted a Chanel jacket until recently, when I got the bright idea that it would be a nice look worn with a pair of black jeans and boots. There's a high-end consignment shop near me, so I went in to see if they carried Chanel jackets in my size. Because, who cared if they were from however-many seasons ago? Well, they did have a few in my size, including a really pretty one in a black & white tweed. But even though it was obviously preloved, it was still priced at over two. Thousand. Dollars.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that an INSANE price for a used jacket?


No, it IS a crazy price for a used jacket. I’m just not doing it. 

I forgot to mention I’ve started buying premier designer shoes on sale. By, again they are a fraction of my total shoe wardrobe. Unless they are really unique... just why?


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Yesterday my red LV Capucines was "up" in my rotation, partly because it was next on the list, and partly because it went with what I was planning to wear this week. But it was raining, and I'm usually nervous about carrying this bag in the rain. Still, it isn't as though I was going on a 10-mile hike in a monsoon, so I carried it anyway. And it did just fine! When I got home I just brushed off the raindrops and let it dry, and the leather looked perfect.
> 
> So that was a really good lesson learned. Because this bag is $$$ I've been a bit (a bit!!!) protective of it, and now I know I needn't be.


Good lesson indeed! These bags can handle the weather.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Just in case DC doesn't see this question, here's the link. But it's out of print, so must be ordered from a reseller. I'm in the U.S., and when I bought mine there were many copies on Amazon for very little $$$.
> http://www.brendakinsel.com/books/book-fashion-makeover/


Thanks! Will look int this. Just checked amazon here and a bunch available for like $10-15 Cdn.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.


They are very nice. I no longer have a white or cream bag.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Just in case DC doesn't see this question, here's the link. But it's out of print, so must be ordered from a reseller. I'm in the U.S., and when I bought mine there were many copies on Amazon for very little $$$.
> http://www.brendakinsel.com/books/book-fashion-makeover/


I glad you posted it. I was going to post it once I got home.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I never wanted a Chanel jacket until recently, when I got the bright idea that it would be a nice look worn with a pair of black jeans and boots. There's a high-end consignment shop near me, so I went in to see if they carried Chanel jackets in my size. Because, who cared if they were from however-many seasons ago? Well, they did have a few in my size, including a really pretty one in a black & white tweed. But even though it was obviously preloved, it was still priced at over two. Thousand. Dollars.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that an INSANE price for a used jacket?


You could probably have one custom made for way less than that if you could find a good seamstress.


----------



## muchstuff

My one cream bag, BV cervo hobo in pekary style leather...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.



I love the white with blue contrast!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have quite a few white / off white / cream bags. I find them easy to wear. I have white and cream shoes which ‘top and tail’ any outfit when I’m wearing these bags. So I carry them with pretty much any colour outfit


----------



## Sparkletastic

Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.

We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”. 

I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.

You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.

Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
	

		
			
		

		
	



And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC  
	

		
			
		

		
	




We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
   



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!

I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me??? 

Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> My one cream bag, BV cervo hobo in pekary style leather...
> View attachment 4382417


Beautiful leather!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have quite a few white / off white / cream bags. I find them easy to wear. I have white and cream shoes which ‘top and tail’ any outfit when I’m wearing these bags. So I carry them with pretty much any colour outfit


Beautiful bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have quite a few white / off white / cream bags. I find them easy to wear. I have white and cream shoes which ‘top and tail’ any outfit when I’m wearing these bags. So I carry them with pretty much any colour outfit


Pretty, Pretty, Pretty YSL! And, yep, as I mentioned, it seems like white S cream bags call for matching shoes when other colors don’t.   Can’t figure out why.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


Beautiful pics. Wish I was back in Punta Cana right now (crying face).


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


I am delighted that you are having a great time.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


I love this little travelogue. I almost felt I was there. It sounds like you are having a great time.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Definitely agree with this! It wasn't until I put a Mautto fabric strap on my Bal City that I truly fell in love with it.


I've heard bad things about the length of the original city strap so I've never wanted one, but now that I've seen them with other straps, I won't avoid getting a city. I love my Bal club and velo.


ElainePG said:


> I never wanted a Chanel jacket until recently, when I got the bright idea that it would be a nice look worn with a pair of black jeans and boots. There's a high-end consignment shop near me, so I went in to see if they carried Chanel jackets in my size. Because, who cared if they were from however-many seasons ago? Well, they did have a few in my size, including a really pretty one in a black & white tweed. But even though it was obviously preloved, it was still priced at over two. Thousand. Dollars.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that an INSANE price for a used jacket?


Totally insane! I used to be able to sew anything. I made suits and swimwear. I bet if I was motivated I could make myself a reasonable facsimile of the kind of jacket I wanted. Finding gorgeous fabric shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> My one cream bag, BV cervo hobo in pekary style leather...
> View attachment 4382417


What a cool bag!



Miss_Dawn said:


> I have quite a few white / off white / cream bags. I find them easy to wear. I have white and cream shoes which ‘top and tail’ any outfit when I’m wearing these bags. So I carry them with pretty much any colour outfit


Beautiful white and cream bags Miss_Dawn! It’s great to see your special Soho Disco.



Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


Amazing pics! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Awesome vacation, @Sparkletastic ! Thanks for sharing, it was so fun to read!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.


Love love that Coach with those periwinkle accents !


----------



## pianolize

gracekelly said:


> We all go through phases. I recall back in the 90’s I bought a Prada black nylon north/south tote to take on a trip. I ended up using it everyday for a year. I can’t even explain to myself why that happened lol!


It's so true! I think it depends on how much mental 'space' I have to expend on packing for the day!



whateve said:


> I haven't wanted to switch out of my bags as much lately. Actually if I'm carrying a bag that isn't as comfortable or roomy as some of my others, I'm more likely to move out sooner. Lately, keeping up with challenges has made me change before I was ready. Right now, I realize I have several bags I need to carry before the end of month in order to meet this month's challenges but I don't feel motivated to move out of my current bag.
> 
> The challenges are sometimes good because they make sure I rotate through all my bags, but it is artificial because it doesn't show which bags I would naturally reach for. Last year, I had my own challenge where I told myself I had to carry every bag I owned before I could repeat. I could stay in a bag as long as I wanted but once I moved out, I couldn't carry it again until every bag had been carried. I accomplished this by moving every carried bag to a different room. When I got near the end, I realized that most of the bags left were bags I didn't love.


Challenges?! Are we talking about the weekly bag posting? Where have I been?! No clue what you're referring to-



lynne_ross said:


> We have a handyman/carpenter coming over this weekend to install shelving in a bunch of closets, install some built ins and shift a shelf in our master down. I am so excited by that so I have a dress area and low shelf to store my most used bags!


I'm so excited for you!
@Miss_Dawn- I love your white/creams!


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> It's so true! I think it depends on how much mental 'space' I have to expend on packing for the day!
> 
> 
> Challenges?! Are we talking about the weekly bag posting? Where have I been?! No clue what you're referring to-
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you!


The challenges aren't posted at the top of the page so they are hard to remember. Each month several challenges are suggested, and you can choose which ones you want to participate in. I think in December, my challenges were to carry all my black bags and to carry my three newest bags. In February, I carried all my red and pink bags. This month, I'm carrying all brown and green bags, but I don't know if I'm going to get through them all. I could if I changed every day, but I'm enjoying the bag I'm in right now and don't want to change out. There are more challenges, I just can't remember what they are. You can create your own too.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


Keep on posting... Love vicarious travel! Private pool..oooh.  (Sorry about your dress)


----------



## pianolize

whateve said:


> The challenges aren't posted at the top of the page so they are hard to remember. Each month several challenges are suggested, and you can choose which ones you want to participate in. I think in December, my challenges were to carry all my black bags and to carry my three newest bags. In February, I carried all my red and pink bags. This month, I'm carrying all brown and green bags, but I don't know if I'm going to get through them all. I could if I changed every day, but I'm enjoying the bag I'm in right now and don't want to change out. There are more challenges, I just can't remember what they are. You can create your own too.


Oh RIGHT, thanks! Does anyone have a post#? Will look--


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> Oh RIGHT, thanks! Does anyone have a post#? Will look--


Look for a post around the first of the month made by @Sparkletastic


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful leather!


A great summer bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?
> 
> I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really *don’t* like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.
> 
> I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.
> 
> The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater.
> 
> But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?



Not usually. I have an old pair of Chanel sunglasses, as well as a black enamel camellia ring and earrings which I rarely wear and should consider selling. I’ve bought Chanel nail polish but realized that Essie lasts longer and is 1/3 of the price. I have one LV scarf, but nothing else outside the bags/slgs category. I have super sensitive skin so stick to what I know and don’t buy anything outside the skin care products that work for me. 

The exception to all this is Hermes. Scarves in many different formats, enamel bracelets, leather bracelets, ties for DH (back when he worked in corporate and wore ties), silver jewelry, leather notebooks, a watch, even a few china plates and decorative ash trays. But to be completely fair, my introduction to H was not through bags, it was through scarves. I only started considering H bags after years of coveting the scarves. I’ve come to appreciate the brand for its quality and history, and while I don’t love every item, the overall aesthetic appeals to me. 

I don’t wear high end RTW because my lifestyle is way too casual (and often fur-covered!) for spending that kind of money on clothes to make sense. Like a few of you, I used to yearn for a Chanel jacket, but even with jeans, where on earth would I wear it? It would just sit in the closet, trying to avoid cat claws!


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.



Love the blue trim on this one!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Yesterday my red LV Capucines was "up" in my rotation, partly because it was next on the list, and partly because it went with what I was planning to wear this week. But it was raining, and I'm usually nervous about carrying this bag in the rain. Still, it isn't as though I was going on a 10-mile hike in a monsoon, so I carried it anyway. And it did just fine! When I got home I just brushed off the raindrops and let it dry, and the leather looked perfect.
> 
> So that was a really good lesson learned. Because this bag is $$$ I've been a bit (a bit!!!) protective of it, and now I know I needn't be.



I’m so glad this worked for you! I think tPF makes people paranoid about rain. Most leather bags can take a little water, in my experience.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad that the book got you motivated! It sounds as though you've done a great job with your spring/summer clothes, and you are going to be so happy over the next number of months wearing outfits that make your heart sing! Great that you were even able to go through your jewelry collection... for me, that was the hardest part.
> 
> I'm all set with my chilly weather clothes (cashmere sweaters, anyone?), but I have no idea what to do when the weather gets warm-ish (it never gets really hot here). I did finally find two pairs of slip-on sneakers that will be good to elevate the look of jeans, but I have to figure out what to do with a pair of jeans other than a black or white tee shirt and something (what???) on top. I'd like something a little more interesting than a cotton v-neck pullover sweater, and it's too chilly to just wear a t-shirt.



Maybe you need a little jacket? I can’t remember if you have any CSGMs, but if you do, there’s a way to wear them as a little jacket — that would be something you could throw over jeans and a t-shirt that would be way more interesting than a pullover sweater!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> I never wanted a Chanel jacket until recently, when I got the bright idea that it would be a nice look worn with a pair of black jeans and boots. There's a high-end consignment shop near me, so I went in to see if they carried Chanel jackets in my size. Because, who cared if they were from however-many seasons ago? Well, they did have a few in my size, including a really pretty one in a black & white tweed. But even though it was obviously preloved, it was still priced at over two. Thousand. Dollars.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that an INSANE price for a used jacket?



Not just you. Totally insane. Totally!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456



This looks so beautiful and the food looks amazing! Thanks for letting us live vicarious through you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I've heard bad things about the length of the original city strap so I've never wanted one, but now that I've seen them with other straps, I won't avoid getting a city. I love my Bal club and velo.
> 
> Totally insane! I used to be able to sew anything. I made suits and swimwear. I bet if I was motivated I could make myself a reasonable facsimile of the kind of jacket I wanted. Finding gorgeous fabric shouldn't be too hard.


I used to sew as well. My mother was of an era where she believed every lady needed to know the “womanly arts”. So, I can sew, knit, cook, bake, clean, entertain according to Emily Post standards, etc. etc. 

Buuuuuuut, I’m doing “man” work, with “man demands” and earning “man” money.  So, all I have for the cause is cooking when I can. All other activities must be farmed out.

Before I talk too harshly about it though, I taught my daughter these skills as well. But, I also taught my son all the same skills except for the sewing and knitting. And, DH taught both of them “guy” skills like tire changing and yard work. Nothing wrong with having some basic skills in your back pocket. We’ll all need alternative income streams after the zombie apocalypse. 


pianolize said:


> Oh RIGHT, thanks! Does anyone have a post#? Will look--


I usually post them right before the first of the month and repost them about 10 days in as a reminder...assuming life doesn’t get in the way. LOL! If anyone wants to help manage the challenges, I’m happy to share the fun!


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> I used to sew as well. My mother was of an era where she believed every lady needed to know the “womanly arts”. So, I can sew, knit, cook, bake, clean, entertain according to Emily Post standards, etc. etc.
> 
> Buuuuuuut, I’m doing “man” work, with “man demands” and earning “man” money.  So, all I have for the cause is cooking when I can. All other activities must be farmed out.
> 
> Before I talk too harshly about it though, I taught my daughter these skills as well. But, I also taught my son all the same skills except for the sewing and knitting. And, DH taught both of them “guy” skills like tire changing and yard work. Nothing wrong with having some basic skills in your back pocket. We’ll all need alternative income streams after the zombie apocalypse.
> I usually post them right before the first of the month and repost them about 10 days in as a reminder...assuming life doesn’t get in the way. LOL! If anyone wants to help manage the challenges, I’m happy to share the fun!


Okok-! Cannot wait till the next one!
And MAYBE I can hop on with the whites/creams as I only have a cpl...


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I used to sew as well. My mother was of an era where she believed every lady needed to know the “womanly arts”. So, I can sew, knit, cook, bake, clean, entertain according to Emily Post standards, etc. etc.
> 
> Buuuuuuut, I’m doing “man” work, with “man demands” and earning “man” money.  So, all I have for the cause is cooking when I can. All other activities must be farmed out.
> 
> Before I talk too harshly about it though, I taught my daughter these skills as well. But, I also taught my son all the same skills except for the sewing and knitting. And, DH taught both of them “guy” skills like tire changing and yard work. Nothing wrong with having some basic skills in your back pocket. We’ll all need alternative income streams after the zombie apocalypse.
> I usually post them right before the first of the month and repost them about 10 days in as a reminder...assuming life doesn’t get in the way. LOL! If anyone wants to help manage the challenges, I’m happy to share the fun!


All my kids can cook, but my son doesn't do it any longer. He had a live-in girlfriend for about 2 years who spoiled him by cooking all their meals (she didn't work), and now that she is gone, he goes out all the time. DH isn't handy at all, so none of them got any of the guy skills. My younger daughter is lucky in that her husband is very handy. He can do most car repairs.

I liked the needle arts. I learned most of it on my own. My mother tried to teach us how to sew, but we were better at it than she was. When I was working in a office, I made a lot of my own clothes just because I enjoyed it. I even designed some. My kids didn't really inherit my creative tendencies. My younger daughter learned to knit at school as an extra-curricular activity, and my oldest just learned on a youtube video.


----------



## pianolize

THE THINGS I LEARN from you all!!!
To my astonishment, I actually have 7(!!!) white bags!!!  A lizardy Zac Posen mini Eartha cb; old old old Coach winter flower tweed (forgot what they called the flowers back then); a couch mini bp I JUST sent in for repair; a HB iridescent clutch; a MK basic satchel, and a travel bag!


----------



## More bags

pianolize said:


> THE THINGS I LEARN from you all!!!
> To my astonishment, I actually have 7(!!!) white bags!!!  A lizardy Zac Posen mini Eartha cb; old old old Coach winter flower tweed (forgot what they called the flowers back then); a couch mini bp I JUST sent in for repair; a HB iridescent clutch; a MK basic satchel, and a travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382630


Great whites, especially the variety of textures!


----------



## msd_bags

Wow Sparkle, such an enjoyable vacation!! Enjoy your time!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

All looks and sounds wonderful! Have a great vacation 


Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much! 


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags!





Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty, Pretty, Pretty YSL! And, yep, as I mentioned, it seems like white S cream bags call for matching shoes when other colors don’t.   Can’t figure out why.





More bags said:


> What a cool bag!
> 
> 
> Beautiful white and cream bags Miss_Dawn! It’s great to see your special Soho Disco.
> 
> 
> Amazing pics! Enjoy your vacation!





pianolize said:


> It's so true! I think it depends on how much mental 'space' I have to expend on packing for the day!
> 
> 
> Challenges?! Are we talking about the weekly bag posting? Where have I been?! No clue what you're referring to-
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you!
> @Miss_Dawn- I love your white/creams!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so glad this worked for you! I think tPF makes people paranoid about rain. Most leather bags can take a little water, in my experience.


Absolutely true with the exception of new vachetta leather.


----------



## dcooney4

pianolize said:


> THE THINGS I LEARN from you all!!!
> To my astonishment, I actually have 7(!!!) white bags!!!  A lizardy Zac Posen mini Eartha cb; old old old Coach winter flower tweed (forgot what they called the flowers back then); a couch mini bp I JUST sent in for repair; a HB iridescent clutch; a MK basic satchel, and a travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382630


Isn't it funny how we discover we had more than we thought once you have to post them? Fun diverse collection.


----------



## lynne_ross

pianolize said:


> THE THINGS I LEARN from you all!!!
> To my astonishment, I actually have 7(!!!) white bags!!!  A lizardy Zac Posen mini Eartha cb; old old old Coach winter flower tweed (forgot what they called the flowers back then); a couch mini bp I JUST sent in for repair; a HB iridescent clutch; a MK basic satchel, and a travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382630


Beautiful range of cream and white. 
I found the colour posts helpful to see which colours were complete and which ones were lacking.


----------



## pianolize

dcooney4 said:


> Isn't it funny how we discover we had more than we thought once you have to post them? Fun diverse collection.





lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful range of cream and white.
> I found the colour posts helpful to see which colours were complete and which ones were lacking.


Ha, it's so true! Even after posting I realized I had two more in the closet I'm excavating!  Satchels, one iridescent and one sequin. 

This so helpful, thx everyone!

PS- I must have been half asleep, because the zp is croc-embossed.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Will look int this. Just checked amazon here and a bunch available for like $10-15 Cdn.


Yes, that seems like about what I paid USD. The one I bought said "very good" condition but I was delighted that when it arrived it was pristine. Have fun!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> You could probably have one custom made for way less than that if you could find a good seamstress.


Oh, wouldn't that be great! I don't think there are any seamstresses around here, but I'll check around. I have someone very good who does alterations for me, but I don't believe she sews from scratch.

Your comment reminded me of my childhood: my Mom made all my clothes and they were beautiful! We would pick out patterns, sometimes even the expensive Vogue ones. She could duplicate the most elegant fashions for a fraction of the cost, even when you counted in the high-quality fabric, which we would buy in NYC at those really good fabric stores down on the Lower East Side.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> My one cream bag, BV cervo hobo in pekary style leather...
> View attachment 4382417


This is gorgeous! I love the contrasting inserts.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've heard bad things about the length of the original city strap so I've never wanted one, but now that I've seen them with other straps, I won't avoid getting a city. I love my Bal club and velo.
> 
> Totally insane! I used to be able to sew anything. I made suits and swimwear. I bet if I was motivated I could make myself a reasonable facsimile of the kind of jacket I wanted. *Finding gorgeous fabric shouldn't be too hard*.


I don't know if you ever get to San Francisco, but if you do, then Britex is definitely the place! My Mom and I went there about ten years ago and she got some gorgeous Ungaro fabric for... okay... not pennies. It was expensive. But the jacket she made for herself could have been hanging in a designer's window!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Maybe you need a little jacket? I can’t remember if you have any CSGMs, but if you do, there’s a way to wear them as a little jacket — that would be something you could throw over jeans and a t-shirt that would be way more interesting than a pullover sweater!


I have one CSGM... that's an interesting idea, and I'll look for instructions on how to turn it into a jacket. You're quite right that a pullover sweater is pretty boring. 

ETA: Found it... the ever-present MaiTai comes through again! Here she's showing it with a 90cm scarf, but I think it would be even better with the larger sized shawl.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I don't know if you ever get to San Francisco, but if you do, then Britex is definitely the place! My Mom and I went there about ten years ago and she got some gorgeous Ungaro fabric for... okay... not pennies. It was expensive. But the jacket she made for herself could have been hanging in a designer's window!


I haven't been to SF in years, but I used to shop at Britex all the time when I lived there! Your post just brought back memories! At one time, I used to shop for fabric through a subscription service. They would send me swatches in the mail, and I would order fabric. I stopped sewing when my kids were little. I still have tons of fabric that has never been used. I probably wouldn't like any of it now.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I haven't been to SF in years, but I used to shop at Britex all the time when I lived there! Your post just brought back memories! At one time, I used to shop for fabric through a subscription service. They would send me swatches in the mail, and I would order fabric. I stopped sewing when my kids were little. I still have tons of fabric that has never been used. I probably wouldn't like any of it now.


Oh, you're making me feel guilty... I don't have fabric, but I have three plastic tubs of gorgeous yarn on the top shelf of my clothes closet, just sitting there!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Oh, you're making me feel guilty... I don't have fabric, but I have three plastic tubs of gorgeous yarn on the top shelf of my clothes closet, just sitting there!


I have yarn too!


----------



## muchstuff

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so glad this worked for you! I think tPF makes people paranoid about rain. Most leather bags can take a little water, in my experience.


I never baby my bags weather-wise. We get a fair amount of rain In Vancouver so they either sink or swim!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> Oh, wouldn't that be great! I don't think there are any seamstresses around here, but I'll check around. I have someone very good who does alterations for me, but I don't believe she sews from scratch.
> 
> Your comment reminded me of my childhood: my Mom made all my clothes and they were beautiful! We would pick out patterns, sometimes even the expensive Vogue ones. She could duplicate the most elegant fashions for a fraction of the cost, even when you counted in the high-quality fabric, which we would buy in NYC at those really good fabric stores down on the Lower East Side.


That sounds like a lovely memory!! That's my dream one day, as I love sewing and hope to be able to dressmake soon!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the contrasting inserts.


Thanks! I'm looking for its mate, it came in two colours, the other is called cigar, a beautiful soft brown.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My whites:

Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.



My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!



My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!



Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I have one CSGM... that's an interesting idea, and I'll look for instructions on how to turn it into a jacket. You're quite right that a pullover sweater is pretty boring.
> 
> ETA: Found it... the ever-present MaiTai comes through again! Here she's showing it with a 90cm scarf, but I think it would be even better with the larger sized shawl.



I should do this more often!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> After I ordered the book Elaine suggested I really got to work on my clothing wardrobe. I got rid of almost everything that I didn't like the fit of or that the colors didn't really work for me. I still need to get some missing pieces but I have more complete outfits for spring  then ever before. Now I just need the warm weather to go with it. I will get one day of it today for a short while. I even sold or gifted all my red bags as I didn't wear them. At the end of the summer I will work on the fall wardrobe. I did however get rid of a couple of sweaters that just weren't me. The consignment shop was quite happy as I brought her a bunch of stuff . I even went through old jewelry boxes and got rid of big heavy pieces I will never wear again.


Marvelous and congratulations!
I really need to do this too - it's so hard when I keep thinking 'Oh well - I might wear that!'


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.


These are both adorable - but I love that blue color! 


ElainePG said:


> Yesterday my red LV Capucines was "up" in my rotation, partly because it was next on the list, and partly because it went with what I was planning to wear this week. But it was raining, and I'm usually nervous about carrying this bag in the rain. Still, it isn't as though I was going on a 10-mile hike in a monsoon, so I carried it anyway. And it did just fine! When I got home I just brushed off the raindrops and let it dry, and the leather looked perfect.
> 
> So that was a really good lesson learned. Because this bag is $$$ I've been a bit (a bit!!!) protective of it, and now I know I needn't be.


Yay!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Not usually. I have an old pair of Chanel sunglasses, as well as a black enamel camellia ring and earrings which I rarely wear and should consider selling. I’ve bought Chanel nail polish but realized that Essie lasts longer and is 1/3 of the price. I have one LV scarf, but nothing else outside the bags/slgs category. I have super sensitive skin so stick to what I know and don’t buy anything outside the skin care products that work for me.
> 
> The exception to all this is Hermes. Scarves in many different formats, enamel bracelets, leather bracelets, ties for DH (back when he worked in corporate and wore ties), silver jewelry, leather notebooks, a watch, even a few china plates and decorative ash trays. But to be completely fair, my introduction to H was not through bags, it was through scarves. I only started considering H bags after years of coveting the scarves. I’ve come to appreciate the brand for its quality and history, and while I don’t love every item, the overall aesthetic appeals to me.
> 
> I don’t wear high end RTW because my lifestyle is way too casual (and often fur-covered!) for spending that kind of money on clothes to make sense. Like a few of you, I used to yearn for a Chanel jacket, but even with jeans, where on earth would I wear it? It would just sit in the closet, trying to avoid cat claws!


OK, you made me rethink. All my sunnies are premier designer. - Chanel, Tiffany, Versace, Gucci, Bvlgari, Prada, Tom Ford. I don’t wear scarves but I’m finding I need to buy a couple belts. Those will be premier because the price point isn’t that high and I can spoil myself. 10% of my makeup forms from Dior. There are just too many good store brands available and I don’t wear a lot of makeup anyway. (Except eyeliner and mascara. I can’t move without those two. Lol!) And, I’m starting to buy premier designer shoes. Again those are maybe 15% of my quote pathetic shoe collection. 

Buy the clothes??? I have a couple of gowns, dresses and jackets. Do my Burberry trench coats count as I have 2 of those?  Regular clothes. I’m get physically ill when I see the prices. They just seem obscene. Yea, I’m spending as much or more on bags but my bags can last 10,20,50 years. Clothing, particularly summer clothing only lasts a couple of seasons. 



catsinthebag said:


> I’m so glad this worked for you! I think tPF makes people paranoid about rain. Most leather bags can take a little water, in my experience.


I agree. My lamb bags have been rained on with no issue. 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.


I like having variety in a style type. 

And, isn’t it awful that people are making so many fakes. It infuriates me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> March Shop Your Closet Challenges
> 
> • Color Challenge - Celebrate spring by wearing all your pastel bags at least once.
> 
> • Spring Cleaning - pull at least two bags from your collection and list / sell / donate / give it away. If you already have bags listed, lower the prices on two bags to help generate a sale.
> 
> • Money Matters - Pick 2 bags that have relatively low CPW and wear each of them at least 2x.
> 
> • Get in Shape - Wear 3 bags of different shapes / silhouettes at least once this month. (satchel, hobo, bucket, clutch, crossbody, etc.)
> 
> I’m going to do the color challenge. I only have 3 pastel bags. (Light grey isn’t a pastel right? LOL!)
> 
> I’m also going to do Money Matters - cream Diorama, pearl grey M/L Chanel.
> 
> Good Luck on whatever challenge you choose!


@pianolize, here are this month’s challenges.  Personally I’m going down in flames. Lol!  But, they can be fun. More April 1.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> My one cream bag, BV cervo hobo in pekary style leather...
> View attachment 4382417


Gorgeous - that leather is amazing!


Miss_Dawn said:


> I have quite a few white / off white / cream bags. I find them easy to wear. I have white and cream shoes which ‘top and tail’ any outfit when I’m wearing these bags. So I carry them with pretty much any colour outfit


So pretty - I love the YSL! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


Wow! What a fun trip you're having - thank you for sharing!


----------



## christinemliu

The leather in all the BV pics is so luscious...and all the white and cream bags are inspiring! Usually it was a color I would shy away from because of stain fears...until my Dooney Mini Barlow in oyster:  
	

		
			
		

		
	




@Sparkletastic, those food pics make me want to reach through the screen and eat!!!

And question, where does taupe fall in the color weeks? With the brown and tan?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, wouldn't that be great! I don't think there are any seamstresses around here, but I'll check around. I have someone very good who does alterations for me, but I don't believe she sews from scratch.
> 
> Your comment reminded me of my childhood: my Mom made all my clothes and they were beautiful! We would pick out patterns, sometimes even the expensive Vogue ones. She could duplicate the most elegant fashions for a fraction of the cost, even when you counted in the high-quality fabric, which we would buy in NYC at those really good fabric stores down on the Lower East Side.


My Mom used to make all my clothes as a child too.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.


I like diversity and they are beautiful.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I have one CSGM... that's an interesting idea, and I'll look for instructions on how to turn it into a jacket. You're quite right that a pullover sweater is pretty boring.
> 
> ETA: Found it... the ever-present MaiTai comes through again! Here she's showing it with a 90cm scarf, but I think it would be even better with the larger sized shawl.



Thanks for sharing! I am just too lazy to do this. I instead just multi wrap my shawls around my neck - they are so beautiful they get comments that way!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been a bit quiet because Mr. S & I are vacationing in Nuevo Vallarta. Beautiful resort and gorgeous weather!
> 
> Anyway, here is my white bag journey:
> 
> Sparkle’s White / Cream Bags
> 
> _2016_
> • Badgley Mischka white bag w/ghw
> • Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with ‘08 bijoux chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381889
> View attachment 4381888
> _2017_
> • Happily and eagerly sold the Badgley Mischka bag because I hated the divided sections and super rigid structure. Blech!
> 
> _2018_
> • Gifted this gorgeous ltd edition Dior Diorama by my lovely DH.
> View attachment 4381890
> _2019_
> • Listed the ivory Chanel. I don’t wear it so, it needs a new home.  Someone please buy her! Lol!
> • I adore the Diorama and she needs more wear sooo...
> 
> I’ve been a crazy woman looking for shoes to wear with my Diorama.  Usually, I’m not a matchy person when it comes to shoes and bags. I coordinate but, rarely look to match. For some odd reason, however, I feel like this bag _needs_ some shoes in a matching color.   And, of course they are hard to find because the bag isn’t white or beige or cream or ivory. It’s pale eggshell. Most shoes are a shade and / or undertone off.
> 
> Despite the “struggle”, I have found a few options. So far this year, I’ve bought some super feminine flat sandals, some ballet slippers (that don’t hurt!!! OMG!!), and chunky high heeled sandals. I want to find delicate strappy high heeled shoes to match.  I’m also looking for caramel and pastel shoes to coordinate.
> 
> I still want a pure white bag though. Much of my closet is black, white, grey, and clear jewel tones. White is a better match than off white for those colors. But, I’m not rushing to look for one. To me, white bags are the hardest to find in a beautiful style. Very few white bags are offered and many styles I’d love in just about any other color look too big, boxy, plain, or boring in white. So, I’m looking forward to this week’s showcase. I need inspiration!


I hope that you are enjoying your vacation!! Beautiful white bags!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.


You think all over the place I see variety! My bags practically all look the same which makes me question why I need so many. 
Love that your mom passed on a bag. Really can not wait to pass one to my daughter.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?
> 
> I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really *don’t* like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.
> 
> I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.
> 
> The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater.
> 
> But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?


What a great question! This is a tough one for me. My 3 current favorite handbag brands are Hermes and Chanel (even though I don't have any Chanel bags at the moment ). I buy a lot of other items from Hermes. This is mostly because I love the brand. Shopping in my local store is such a pleasure. I know everyone in there and chat with almost everyone when I am there. They are so fun and make it a great experience and I'm generally there for nearly 2 hours each time I go. It's 15 minutes from home but I don't usually pop by unless I have a reason or if I'm at the mall by myself with extra time to kill. I am a shoe lover, so I have a pretty big collection of shoes from there, I think mostly because they are comparable to other designer shoes in price (perhaps a bit more). I have never purchased a piece of ready to wear because it is so expensive and I can't bring myself to spend that many thousands on anything other than handbags. I would like to make my first ready to wear purchase but it has to be the perfect item. That being said, I mostly stick to their scarves, shoes, and handbags. I only have one wallet from Hermes and leather goods are an area that most Hermes lovers frequent and make purchases in. I have a few other items like tableware and home goods as well.

As for Chanel, I regularly eye their beautiful jackets. They are so expensive that I've only been able to bring myself to purchase one piece on sale. Once I'm working again I will likely add to my Chanel jacket collection with classic pieces, mostly through the preloved route. I have loved pieces from Dior and even Louis Vuitton in the past but, again, I don't generally spend that much on ready to wear. My Chanel jacket, a Balenciaga leather jacket that I bought years ago in Spain, a Stella McCartney classic coat purchased in Paris last year, and my wedding dress are my most expensive pieces of clothing. I almost had a beautiful Brunello Cucinelli sweater that was around 70% off, but I returned it a few days after buying it because I couldn't believe I had spent that much on a sweater. 

Shoes are another matter. I especially love booties. Of the last 3 designer pairs I purchased, 2 are from Chanel and one was purchased from Balmain in Paris. I mostly buy designer shoes on sale now though. I picked up 2 lovely pairs of Manolo in the fall sales last year. My shoe section of the closet is flush with shoes that I don't use very often (heels) and shoes that I wear often enough (booties)  But I want to make a point of using it all regularly, like I'm doing with my bags, once baby is born and I can fit into everything again.


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> I have no white or cream bags. I use to own a beige change and a trench Kelly, but I only used the Chanel twice over like 5 years and the trench not once over 2 years. So clearly beige is not my colour! I think light bags in general they just don’t work for me in larger sizes. In the summer I would rather use my blue, pink, green bags and they work with the colours I wear - blue, pink, floral and cream/white.
> The one bag I would try in a light colour at some point is the roulis, would love beton with ghw (like some other fabulous poster here -  ). It is close to white but I think the colour is warm enough to also work in the winter.
> 
> What do others wear white/cream bags with?


Can't wait to be your twin!! 

I have not had my Beton for too long yet, but for me it's casual all the way (for the most part). I've worn the bag with jeans most often, and I think it will be perfect to wear with dresses and skirts in the summertime as well. I also agree that colors like this are perfect for all seasons!


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I had a look at this Dior dress at the Dior outlet. It was listed at $10,000 - half off from the original $20,000 price tag!! And you still need to buy something to wear under it!! But it was very beautiful to look at.
> View attachment 4382204
> 
> 
> I have a teeny bit of eyewear, makeup, costume jewelry, shoes, and other accessories from all over. I'd be more inclined to buy an accessory from a brand I like, but in general I don't really believe in being brand loyal, since I prefer to change my look up depending on my mood and brands generally have an aesthetic they stick too. Plus, I'm a discount shopper and it would be impossible for my budget to keep up! And finally, I'm still at a phase where I prefer to splurge on bags over everything else
> 
> If I had an aesthetic I had to stick to for my day-to-day, I'd say it would be comfortable and flowy. So if I could afford $xxxx price range clothing, I think I'd be loyal to the soft fabrics and flowiness of Brunello Cucinelli, Chloe, and Phoebe Philo's Celine!
> 
> 
> Beton is such a beautiful shade!! I adore H bags in their whites.
> 
> I wear white with every color imaginable, which is the wonder of white! In the winter, I like whites with grays and blacks, as I think pairing different shades on the same color scale is a very easy way to look chic!


That bag is gorgeous! I think I'm the same as you. I prefer to splurge on bags and cannot splurge on everything at this point. And I am also a discount shopper as well. Generally, you can't find the bags I'm buying at a discount, unless you find a great deal preloved, but you can usually find clothing at a discount with seasonal sales or with online retailer coupon codes, etc. 

Along the line of discounted clothing, does anyone on here use Shoptagr? I've heard of it a few times but haven't invested the time to set one up. Plus, I haven't been shopping for clothes too much lately since I'm not my regular size. Would be interested in reviews.


----------



## Rhl2987

ElainePG said:


> I never wanted a Chanel jacket until recently, when I got the bright idea that it would be a nice look worn with a pair of black jeans and boots. There's a high-end consignment shop near me, so I went in to see if they carried Chanel jackets in my size. Because, who cared if they were from however-many seasons ago? Well, they did have a few in my size, including a really pretty one in a black & white tweed. But even though it was obviously preloved, it was still priced at over two. Thousand. Dollars.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that an INSANE price for a used jacket?


I also think that is a lot but there are some coveted styles that sell for around and over $5000 from more recent seasons!! I can't believe it. I follow along with the Chanel RTW thread now to see what everyone there is loving and purchasing. A lot of what is available in stores is not my style but there are some absolutely gorgeous jackets, and trying them on in person I feel that the quality is very good. It would be compared to the JCrew jackets that I usually wear


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


You look wonderful and this truly looks like Heaven!! I am both jealous of your trip and also very happy that you were able to enjoy time away in such an amazing place!


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.


Great bags bbb! Your Ricky is beautiful. How lovely you have your mom’s Speedy 25 with her initials. Well chosen white bags. I wonder why you say your collection is all over the place? It certainly seems like they are great choices that you love and that work for you.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> I have one CSGM... that's an interesting idea, and I'll look for instructions on how to turn it into a jacket. You're quite right that a pullover sweater is pretty boring.
> 
> ETA: Found it... the ever-present MaiTai comes through again! Here she's showing it with a 90cm scarf, but I think it would be even better with the larger sized shawl.




Yes, that’s it! So glad you found the MaiTai video — it’s so much better than me trying to describe how to do it.

BTW, I meant no offense with the comment about “boring” pullover sweaters — I have shelves of them in my closet and they’re very necessary! I’m just bored with them because I’m jonesing for Spring ....


----------



## catsinthebag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.



I love that these styles are so different! And Damier Azur has always looked gray and white to me, too.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> OK, you made me rethink. All my sunnies are premier designer. - Chanel, Tiffany, Versace, Gucci, Bvlgari, Prada, Tom Ford. I don’t wear scarves but I’m finding I need to buy a couple belts. Those will be premier because the price point isn’t that high and I can spoil myself. 10% of my makeup forms from Dior. There are just too many good store brands available and I don’t wear a lot of makeup anyway. (Except eyeliner and mascara. I can’t move without those two. Lol!) And, I’m starting to buy premier designer shoes. Again those are maybe 15% of my quote pathetic shoe collection.
> 
> Buy the clothes??? I have a couple of gowns, dresses and jackets. Do my Burberry trench coats count as I have 2 of those?  Regular clothes. I’m get physically ill when I see the prices. They just seem obscene. Yea, I’m spending as much or more on bags but my bags can last 10,20,50 years. Clothing, particularly summer clothing only lasts a couple of seasons.
> 
> 
> I agree. My lamb bags have been rained on with no issue.
> I like having variety in a style type.
> 
> And, isn’t it awful that people are making so many fakes. It infuriates me.



OK, now _you’re _making me _me _rethink — I hadn’t even thought about Burberry because I don’t have any of their bags (had one years ago but sold it after much use). They are, however, probably my favorite brand for outerwear. I got my first trench from a Burberry outlet over 20 years ago, and I still have it, along with several others. Thinking about this made me realize I won’t spend designer dollars on regular clothes, but I will for a great, classic, versatile coat.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> OK, now _you’re _making me _me _rethink — I hadn’t even thought about Burberry because I don’t have any of their bags (had one years ago but sold it after much use). They are, however, probably my favorite brand for outerwear. I got my first trench from a Burberry outlet over 20 years ago, and I still have it, along with several others. Thinking about this made me realize I won’t spend designer dollars on regular clothes, but I will for a great, classic, versatile coat.


+1 my favourite coat is a Burberry cashmere coat. I am fine with paying a lot for things I will wear for years and where quality matters - like coats, shoes - it is stuff that I can pay very little for and that I turn over more that prefer mid brands.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> You think all over the place I see variety! My bags practically all look the same which makes me question why I need so many.
> Love that your mom passed on a bag. Really can not wait to pass one to my daughter.


How old is your DD? I haven’t had to wait to “pass on” bags to mine. She’s 24 and even though we now live in different cities, my bags come up missing whenever she visits. I had to  threaten her with dismemberment to get my M/L pearly grey Chanel flap back a few months ago. My mini pink Fendi Mon Tresor bucket went awol for about 6 weeks. And, often when I plan to sell, she argues like she’s before our Supreme Court for why she should get the bag. 

Almost every bag I’ve gifted in the last couple years has been to her too. I’m seriously thinking of giving the ivory Chanel to her. But, honestly, I’m trying not to spoil her.  I didn’t grow up with my parents having the capacity or inclination to buy me designer bags. So, I’m not all that excited about gifting them to her. I think there is value to having to earn optional, milestone stuff. I’m much more an experience giving mom than a stuff giving mom.

That being said, it would be awesome to gift an amazing bag to her down the road in her early 30’s when she will appreciate it.


Rhl2987 said:


> What a great question! This is a tough one for me. My 3 current favorite handbag brands are Hermes and Chanel (even though I don't have any Chanel bags at the moment ). I buy a lot of other items from Hermes. This is mostly because I love the brand. Shopping in my local store is such a pleasure. I know everyone in there and chat with almost everyone when I am there. They are so fun and make it a great experience and I'm generally there for nearly 2 hours each time I go. It's 15 minutes from home but I don't usually pop by unless I have a reason or if I'm at the mall by myself with extra time to kill. I am a shoe lover, so I have a pretty big collection of shoes from there, I think mostly because they are comparable to other designer shoes in price (perhaps a bit more). I have never purchased a piece of ready to wear because it is so expensive and I can't bring myself to spend that many thousands on anything other than handbags. I would like to make my first ready to wear purchase but it has to be the perfect item. That being said, I mostly stick to their scarves, shoes, and handbags. I only have one wallet from Hermes and leather goods are an area that most Hermes lovers frequent and make purchases in. I have a few other items like tableware and home goods as well.
> 
> As for Chanel, I regularly eye their beautiful jackets. They are so expensive that I've only been able to bring myself to purchase one piece on sale. Once I'm working again I will likely add to my Chanel jacket collection with classic pieces, mostly through the preloved route. I have loved pieces from Dior and even Louis Vuitton in the past but, again, I don't generally spend that much on ready to wear. My Chanel jacket, a Balenciaga leather jacket that I bought years ago in Spain, a Stella McCartney classic coat purchased in Paris last year, and my wedding dress are my most expensive pieces of clothing. I almost had a beautiful Brunello Cucinelli sweater that was around 70% off, but I returned it a few days after buying it because I couldn't believe I had spent that much on a sweater.
> 
> Shoes are another matter. I especially love booties. Of the last 3 designer pairs I purchased, 2 are from Chanel and one was purchased from Balmain in Paris. I mostly buy designer shoes on sale now though. I picked up 2 lovely pairs of Manolo in the fall sales last year. My shoe section of the closet is flush with shoes that I don't use very often (heels) and shoes that I wear often enough (booties)  But I want to make a point of using it all regularly, like I'm doing with my bags, once baby is born and I can fit into everything again.





catsinthebag said:


> OK, now _you’re _making me _me _rethink — I hadn’t even thought about Burberry because I don’t have any of their bags (had one years ago but sold it after much use). They are, however, probably my favorite brand for outerwear. I got my first trench from a Burberry outlet over 20 years ago, and I still have it, along with several others. Thinking about this made me realize I won’t spend designer dollars on regular clothes, but I will for a great, classic, versatile coat.


You didn’t mention your third favorite brand. Lol!

What is it about Chanel jackets? They have a draw for many of us who have disparate tastes and styles. It’s bizarre.  I will fully admit that my desire to have one was more “it’s a Chanel jacket!” Than true love for them. The brand and cache are the pulls for me there.

That being said, I have a rule. If I can only afford (or am only willing to stretch for) one of something, I won’t buy it. I don’t like “edging” into things. So, yes, I can buy a Chanel jacket tomorrow. But, I can’t see me parting with money to own 5-10. So why have my one C jacket???

This is part of my internal debate on a Hermes. I’m not buying just one Hermes like I edged in with a coupon for a bag that fell off the back of the truck. If I can’t buy several at will because I simply adore them, then I don’t know I want just one. That being said, there aren’t several I want sooo...? Lol!

But, you ladies get my point. I’m comfy playing where I play. I can’t feel happy spending $20k per on a bag. I can’t feel right spending $5k or more on a C jackets. I’m fully supportive of those who can without mental or financial issue.  But, I’m NOT going to be the country mouse who had to beg, borrow and steal to edge into *one* of anything that I can’t really afford to have in droves. Call it prideful. I call it not getting caught up and financial sense.


lynne_ross said:


> +1 my favourite coat is a Burberry cashmere coat. I am fine with paying a lot for things I will wear for years and where quality matters - like coats, shoes - it is stuff that I can pay very little for and that I turn over more that prefer mid brands.


Yes! It makes sense to me. Exactly! Bags, coats, fine jewelry, watches (though I don’t like ‘em), and some shoes are pieces I don’t mind spending more for because I’ll have them for yeeeeaaarrrs!  Sundresses? T-shirts? Etc. Those items may look beady bead, faded and tired after one season whether they are high, mid or low end. I’m not spending money on disposable clothes.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> How old is your DD? I haven’t had to wait to “pass on” bags to mine. She’s 24 and even though we now live in different cities, my bags come up missing whenever she visits. I had to  threaten her with dismemberment to get my M/L pearly grey Chanel flap back a few months ago. My mini pink Fendi Mon Tresor bucket went awol for about 6 weeks. And, often when I plan to sell, she argues like she’s before our Supreme Court for why she should get the bag.
> 
> Almost every bag I’ve gifted in the last couple years has been to her too. I’m seriously thinking of giving the ivory Chanel to her. But, honestly, I’m trying not to spoil her.  I didn’t grow up with my parents having the capacity or inclination to buy me designer bags. So, I’m not all that excited about gifting them to her. I think there is value to having to earn optional, milestone stuff. I’m much more an experience giving mom than a stuff giving mom.
> 
> That being said, it would be awesome to gift an amazing bag to her down the road in her early 30’s when she will appreciate it.
> 
> You didn’t mention your third favorite brand. Lol!
> 
> What is it about Chanel jackets? They have a draw for many of us who have disparate tastes and styles. It’s bizarre.  I will fully admit that my desire to have one was more “it’s a Chanel jacket!” Than true love for them. The brand and cache are the pulls for me there.
> 
> That being said, I have a rule. If I can only afford (or am only willing to stretch for) one of something, I won’t buy it. I don’t like “edging” into things. So, yes, I can buy a Chanel jacket tomorrow. But, I can’t see me parting with money to own 5-10. So why have my one C jacket???
> 
> This is part of my internal debate on a Hermes. I’m not buying just one Hermes like I edged in with a coupon for a bag that fell off the back of the truck. If I can’t buy several at will because I simply adore them, then I don’t know I want just one. That being said, there aren’t several I want sooo...? Lol!
> 
> But, you ladies get my point. I’m comfy playing where I play. I can’t feel happy spending $20k per on a bag. I can’t feel right spending $5k or more on a C jackets. I’m fully supportive of those who can without mental or financial issue.  But, I’m NOT going to be the country mouse who had to beg, borrow and steal to edge into *one* of anything that I can’t really afford to have in droves. Call it prideful. I call it not getting caught up and financial sense.
> Yes! It makes sense to me. Exactly! Bags, coats, fine jewelry, watches (though I don’t like ‘em), and some shoes are pieces I don’t mind spending more for because I’ll have them for yeeeeaaarrrs!  Sundresses? T-shirts? Etc. Those items may look beady bead, faded and tired after one season whether they are high, mid or low end. I’m not spending money on disposable clothes.



Yes to all of this. Also, for me it’s not just about the item lasting 20 years. My style has settled enough at this point that I can be pretty sure I’ll like something for the next several years, but 20 is still a stretch. I can’t know that I’m going to love a bag 20 years from now, or even 10. Lives evolve, lifestyles change. But I can know that I’ll wear a bag 25 or even 50 times in one year, where I could never say that about a Chanel jacket (or just a regular sweater, for that matter).


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Yes to all of this. Also, for me it’s not just about the item lasting 20 years. My style has settled enough at this point that I can be pretty sure I’ll like something for the next several years, but 20 is still a stretch. I can’t know that I’m going to love a bag 20 years from now, or even 10. Lives evolve, lifestyles change. But I can know that I’ll wear a bag 25 or even 50 times in one year, where I could never say that about a Chanel jacket (or just a regular sweater, for that matter).


completely agree again.


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’re having a blast but, shopping in Puerto Vallarta is awful. What are we missing??? Gotta do some googling tonight. It’s nothing but sub par malls and little shops with cheap t shirts and zero authenticity “day of the dead” style tchotchskies that I bet were made in a sweat shop. 

Ideas? Help? Suggestions?


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re having a blast but, shopping in Puerto Vallarta is awful. What are we missing??? Gotta do some googling tonight. It’s nothing but sub par malls and little shops with cheap t shirts and zero authenticity “day of the dead” style tchotchskies that I bet were made in a sweat shop.
> 
> Ideas? Help? Suggestions?


What are you hoping to find?


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, that’s it! So glad you found the MaiTai video — it’s so much better than me trying to describe how to do it.
> 
> *BTW, I meant no offense with the comment about “boring” pullover sweaters* — I have shelves of them in my closet and they’re very necessary! I’m just bored with them because I’m jonesing for Spring ....


Oh, I didn't take offense at all!!! In my climate, pullover sweaters are a must. And my go-to look is generally either jeans or black pants, a v-neck sweater over a tee, and then an H scarf on top to give it some pizzazz. This works all year 'round, since it never gets super hot or super cold here. I'm just trying to think of some OTHER ways to exist within our fairly limited temperature range... especially in spring and summer. I feel as though I've become stuck in a rut, with my only statement pieces being H scarves and handbags. I'd like to shop my closet as much as possible, but maybe be a bit more creative about how I put things together. Or maybe add a very few things... but NOT more v-neck pullover sweaters!


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> @pianolize, here are this month’s challenges.  Personally I’m going down in flames. Lol!  But, they can be fun. More April 1.


TY @Sparkletastic ! For the remainder I'll maybe yet the pastels OR reducing bag proces... we'll see! 



catsinthebag said:


> I love that these styles are so different! And Damier Azur has always looked gray and white to me, too.


For whatever reason, I'm suddenly LOVING the DAs!!! Small Speedys I mean. It just hit me like a ton of bricks. I just find that shaped satchel difficult to schlep around all day. 



catsinthebag said:


> Yes to all of this. Also, for me it’s not just about the item lasting 20 years. My style has settled enough at this point that I can be pretty sure I’ll like something for the next several years, but 20 is still a stretch. I can’t know that I’m going to love a bag 20 years from now, or even 10. Lives evolve, lifestyles change. But I can know that I’ll wear a bag 25 or even 50 times in one year, where I could never say that about a Chanel jacket (or just a regular sweater, for that matter).


I'm with you! I just like having the options. My tastes evolve for having bags for about 5-10 years I'm guessing. So, my bags, ratio-wise, probably work out that way! Also, my 'favorite' bags change radically depending on my function. I just can't predict it. 

(Though, if someone were to just hand me some gorgeous bags for keeps I would definitely be thrilled...)


----------



## pianolize

Yikes- typos galore! (I see that I shouldn't be trying/doing anything important this late!)
I'm FINALLY going to sleep.
BUT FIRST:
which of these 3 giant bags should I carry tomorrow? (These count for 'Spring' despite the green being foil, right? )


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> How old is your DD? I haven’t had to wait to “pass on” bags to mine. She’s 24 and even though we now live in different cities, my bags come up missing whenever she visits. I had to  threaten her with dismemberment to get my M/L pearly grey Chanel flap back a few months ago. My mini pink Fendi Mon Tresor bucket went awol for about 6 weeks. And, often when I plan to sell, she argues like she’s before our Supreme Court for why she should get the bag.
> 
> Almost every bag I’ve gifted in the last couple years has been to her too. I’m seriously thinking of giving the ivory Chanel to her. But, honestly, I’m trying not to spoil her.  I didn’t grow up with my parents having the capacity or inclination to buy me designer bags. So, I’m not all that excited about gifting them to her. I think there is value to having to earn optional, milestone stuff. I’m much more an experience giving mom than a stuff giving mom.
> 
> That being said, it would be awesome to gift an amazing bag to her down the road in her early 30’s when she will appreciate it.
> 
> You didn’t mention your third favorite brand. Lol!
> 
> What is it about Chanel jackets? They have a draw for many of us who have disparate tastes and styles. It’s bizarre.  I will fully admit that my desire to have one was more “it’s a Chanel jacket!” Than true love for them. The brand and cache are the pulls for me there.
> 
> That being said, I have a rule. If I can only afford (or am only willing to stretch for) one of something, I won’t buy it. I don’t like “edging” into things. So, yes, I can buy a Chanel jacket tomorrow. But, I can’t see me parting with money to own 5-10. So why have my one C jacket???
> 
> This is part of my internal debate on a Hermes. I’m not buying just one Hermes like I edged in with a coupon for a bag that fell off the back of the truck. If I can’t buy several at will because I simply adore them, then I don’t know I want just one. That being said, there aren’t several I want sooo...? Lol!
> 
> But, you ladies get my point. I’m comfy playing where I play. I can’t feel happy spending $20k per on a bag. I can’t feel right spending $5k or more on a C jackets. I’m fully supportive of those who can without mental or financial issue.  But, I’m NOT going to be the country mouse who had to beg, borrow and steal to edge into *one* of anything that I can’t really afford to have in droves. Call it prideful. I call it not getting caught up and financial sense.
> Yes! It makes sense to me. Exactly! Bags, coats, fine jewelry, watches (though I don’t like ‘em), and some shoes are pieces I don’t mind spending more for because I’ll have them for yeeeeaaarrrs!  Sundresses? T-shirts? Etc. Those items may look beady bead, faded and tired after one season whether they are high, mid or low end. I’m not spending money on disposable clothes.


My daughters aren't into purses as much as I am. I've given a lot to my younger daughter because she lives closer. I only give them to her if I am ready to part with it. I've also bought some bags just for her. 

I don't have your issue about only having one of something. For me, sometimes just having one is all I need. I won't know until I get one if I'll want any more. Even if I don't, that shouldn't spoil my enjoyment of the one. 

I can't feel happy spending $20k on a bag. It's not because I can't afford it. I don't like conspicuous consumption. I don't like the feeling that companies that charge that much are taking advantage of their consumers, because I just can't see the value. The prices aren't created based on cost plus markup; they just charge what they think the market will bear. That's their right, but I don't want to be part of it. I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying a bag that cost so much. I would worry too much to enjoy it. It also doesn't seem right to flaunt frivolous spending in front of my daughter who is struggling to make ends meet.

I don't need my things to last 20 years. I don't know what I'll be doing in 20 years but I doubt I'll be wearing the same styles.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I didn't take offense at all!!! In my climate, pullover sweaters are a must. And my go-to look is generally either jeans or black pants, a v-neck sweater over a tee, and then an H scarf on top to give it some pizzazz. This works all year 'round, since it never gets super hot or super cold here. I'm just trying to think of some OTHER ways to exist within our fairly limited temperature range... especially in spring and summer. I feel as though I've become stuck in a rut, with my only statement pieces being H scarves and handbags. I'd like to shop my closet as much as possible, but maybe be a bit more creative about how I put things together. Or maybe add a very few things... but NOT more v-neck pullover sweaters!


That sounds like a great climate. Every time the pressure changes here with the extreme weather changes I get headaches.


----------



## essiedub

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.


I am so glad you posted the baobao. I have been coveting the tote but just cannot settle on shape or color. Thinking it would make a splendid trip purchase, if I ever get to Japan


----------



## dcooney4

Making myself wear this shopping so I can stop feeling guilty about not wearing it. I think it might have been better if it were a bit bigger.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> That sounds like a great climate. Every time the pressure changes here with the extreme weather changes I get headaches.


Oh, ouch... headaches are NO fun! Knowing your triggers is important for headache (migraine?) management. But if your trigger is the weather, unfortunately, there's really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Making myself wear this shopping so I can stop feeling guilty about not wearing it. I think it might have been better if it were a bit bigger.


It's a great-looking bag. I really like the vertical quilting. But I'm sorry that it's not quite the right size. What's the width?


----------



## Cookiefiend

My white and my sort-of-cream bags:


White - Le Tanneur (with super cute yellow sides)
Cream - Hermès Vespa Toile 

I am doing terrible in the challenges this month - I did the Money one backward and wore the most expensive ones twice or more not the best cpw ones - oops. So I wore the Hermès Drag twice and the Kelly 5 times. I really really like the K! 
I will be out of town again for the end of the month so I’ll go ahead and give my stats:
Purses - 1 in (an evening bag that I am disappointed in) and 2 out (donated one and sold the H LA bag - shoulder drop was too short) 
Scarves - still working on it, 4 came in and 2 of them were grails. Posted one on the Grail thread!


----------



## bellarusa

ElainePG said:


> Oh, you're making me feel guilty... I don't have fabric, but I have three plastic tubs of gorgeous yarn on the top shelf of my clothes closet, just sitting there!



OK I don't feel guilty anymore about my two plastic tubs of MissBabs yarn!
What are you working on now?  I'm working on Stephen West's fabulous All the Angles.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It's a great-looking bag. I really like the vertical quilting. But I'm sorry that it's not quite the right size. What's the width?


I am out. I will measure later. It kept falling off my shoulder with the down jacket so I am wearing it crossbody. It is a bit high up that way but at least it is comfortable. It is a gorgeous bag and going no where. Just need to find way to make it work better. I left my key holder out so I could fit my tiny pouch with my meds. My Tumi wallet ,the  pouch, glasses no cover, and phone fit. My sunglasses are in my coat pocket.


----------



## dcooney4

The Prada is 8 1/2“ by 5 1/2“ by 2“ .


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> What are you hoping to find?


Summery clothes, bathing suits and any other well made Mac unique for the region clothes for Mr. S & me. 


whateve said:


> My daughters aren't into purses as much as I am. I've given a lot to my younger daughter because she lives closer. I only give them to her if I am ready to part with it. I've also bought some bags just for her.
> 
> I don't have your issue about only having one of something. For me, sometimes just having one is all I need. I won't know until I get one if I'll want any more. Even if I don't, that shouldn't spoil my enjoyment of the one.
> 
> I can't feel happy spending $20k on a bag. It's not because I can't afford it. I don't like conspicuous consumption. I don't like the feeling that companies that charge that much are taking advantage of their consumers, because I just can't see the value. The prices aren't created based on cost plus markup; they just charge what they think the market will bear. That's their right, but I don't want to be part of it. I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying a bag that cost so much. I would worry too much to enjoy it. It also doesn't seem right to flaunt frivolous spending in front of my daughter who is struggling to make ends meet.
> 
> I don't need my things to last 20 years. I don't know what I'll be doing in 20 years but I doubt I'll be wearing the same styles.


Let me clarify. I have no problem getting one of something if that is all I want or need. I’m always trying to rid my house and closet of extra anything. If I bought a Chanel jacket (or any other designer blazer) I would likely only buy one or two because I very rarely wear the jacket with slacks or skirt look other than for work. And, I can’t wear high end brands in my career. But, I’d be happy with whatever I did pick out. 

My point was I will never buy one of something if I can barely afford the one. I’m happier with easily buying something a price level or three down. For example, I’ve always liked Chanel flaps. When I was in my early 20’s I would have been in hardship to buy one because we were in life building mode with 2 little ones, grad school to pay off, etc. So, it wasn’t on my radar and I wore bags from sub contemporary (and sub par) brands that I don’t think anyone here would even recognize. Lol! Now, I can buy any Chanel flaps I want so, I buy the ones I want and *no* *more*. Same with Hermes. I couldn’t consider buying multiple Kelly’s in my early 30’s while putting kids through private school, paying off the house and all other debt, investing aggressively for the future and paying thousands a month for long term care for an aging grandparent (my gawd that was insanely, painfully expensive! Please everyone, get LTC policies.) So, no Kelly for me. Now, I could buy a Kelly or another H if it caught my eye. (well...not a limited edition 6 or 7 figure exotic diamond encrusted anything HA!) So, I’m considering if I actually _want_ and will use a pink Kelly or if I’m caught up in tPF hype (I’m not completely immune LOL!) and if that is a style I should have one or two or six of. I don’t know yet.  Same for other luxury options that I didn’t even consider before. 

“Things” just aren’t important enough for me to struggle and scrimp to have. I think from what I’ve seen you post that you and I are in alignment on that. And, I couldn’t care less about having any one “x” because it’s an “x”. Not getting caught up in that. I only want to buy when I dearly love something.

So, I respect that - especially on tPF - we are all quite different. Some people only want one bag and will work for 15 years to get it. That’s great. But, working hard (or using debt) to get a one off thing I can only juuuuuust afford doesn’t feel like happy or luxury or joy sparking to _me_. Too many of those who do that seem terrified to even wear or use the thing. I see post after post of people buying a dearly wanted or HG bag and then leaving it on the shelf or “saving” it in their closet for a time that never comes. IMHO, no*thing* is that precious for that kind of headache in the buying, acquiring or owning.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Summery clothes, bathing suits and any other well made Mac unique for the region clothes for Mr. S & me.
> Let me clarify. I have no problem getting one of something if that is all I want or need. I’m always trying to rid my house and closet of extra anything. If I bought a Chanel jacket (or any other designer blazer) I would likely only buy one or two because I very rarely wear the jacket with slacks or skirt look other than for work. And, I can’t wear high end brands in my career. But, I’d be happy with whatever I did pick out.
> 
> My point was I will never buy one of something if I can barely afford the one. I’m happier with easily buying something a price level or three down. For example, I’ve always liked Chanel flaps. When I was in my early 20’s I would have been in hardship to buy one because we were in life building mode with 2 little ones, grad school to pay off, etc. So, it wasn’t on my radar and I wore bags from sub contemporary (and sub par) brands that I don’t think anyone here would even recognize. Lol! Now, I can buy any Chanel flaps I want so, I buy the ones I want and *no* *more*. Same with Hermes. I couldn’t consider buying multiple Kelly’s in my early 30’s while putting kids through private school, paying off the house and all other debt, investing aggressively for the future and paying thousands a month for long term care for an aging grandparent (my gawd that was insanely, painfully expensive! Please everyone, get LTC policies.) So, no Kelly for me. Now, I could buy a Kelly or another H if it caught my eye. (well...not a limited edition 6 or 7 figure exotic diamond encrusted anything HA!) So, I’m considering if I actually _want_ and will use a pink Kelly or if I’m caught up in tPF hype (I’m not completely immune LOL!) and if that is a style I should have one or two or six of. I don’t know yet.  Same for other luxury options that I didn’t even consider before.
> 
> “Things” just aren’t important enough for me to struggle and scrimp to have. I think from what I’ve seen you post that you and I are in alignment on that. And, I couldn’t care less about having any one “x” because it’s an “x”. Not getting caught up in that. I only want to buy when I dearly love something.
> 
> So, I respect that - especially on tPF - we are all quite different. Some people only want one bag and will work for 15 years to get it. That’s great. But, working hard (or using debt) to get a one off thing I can only juuuuuust afford doesn’t feel like happy or luxury or joy sparking to _me_. Too many of those who do that seem terrified to even wear or use the thing. I see post after post of people buying a dearly wanted or HG bag and then leaving it on the shelf or “saving” it in their closet for a time that never comes. IMHO, no*thing* is that precious for that kind of headache in the buying, acquiring or owning.


Its been awhile since I've spent any time in Mexico and things probably have changed but it never was a shopping Mecca, particularly the tourist towns. There were places known for regional items (Taxco for silver for example) and markets in various towns that had lovely regional handicrafts such as beautifully woven blankets but clothing? Not so much.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Making myself wear this shopping so I can stop feeling guilty about not wearing it. I think it might have been better if it were a bit bigger.


It’s gorgeous. So glad she is getting out and about!  

I’ve had to learn how to downsize my contents and not lose functionality of contents as I’ve gotten some smaller bags. Perhaps look into smaller versions of what you normally use? 


Cookiefiend said:


> My white and my sort-of-cream bags:
> View attachment 4384224
> 
> White - Le Tanneur (with super cute yellow sides)
> Cream - Hermès Vespa Toile
> 
> I am doing terrible in the challenges this month - I did the Money one backward and wore the most expensive ones twice or more not the best cpw ones - oops. So I wore the Hermès Drag twice and the Kelly 5 times. I really really like the K!
> I will be out of town again for the end of the month so I’ll go ahead and give my stats:
> Purses - 1 in (an evening bag that I am disappointed in) and 2 out (donated one and sold the H LA bag - shoulder drop was too short)
> Scarves - still working on it, 4 came in and 2 of them were grails. Posted one on the Grail thread!


You did the money one right!  The most expensive or highest CPW. You and others on this thread are convincing me on the Kelly. I just want to make sure it’s wearable. I need to lurk the H thread. 

Share a pic of the yellow sides of the bag, please!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s gorgeous. So glad she is getting out and about!
> 
> I’ve had to learn how to downsize my contents and not lose functionality of contents as I’ve gotten some smaller bags. Perhaps look into smaller versions of what you normally use?
> You did the money one right!  The most expensive or highest CPW. You and others on this thread are convincing me on the Kelly. I just want to make sure it’s wearable. I need to lurk the H thread.
> 
> Share a pic of the yellow sides of the bag, please!



Sure! 



There are several threads on the H forums about the Kelly - pros and cons, best size, how to wear casually, etc.

Everyone’s expectations are different, a classic Your Mileage Will Vary. I know it could happen - I wander into an H somewhere and get offered a K. It could, but. But! Would I buy it? Probably not - there are too many variables - color, size, leather, cost. That’s why I went with a pre-loved and vintage bag. I could find one in my specifications. 

And (this was a big issue for me) the first time I run into the snowblower with it, or Coco jumps on me while I’m carrying it - I won’t freak out. Because it already has a bit of life on it already. I can enjoy it as it’s meant to be.

I do *really* like it. I don’t find it fussy to get into, but I also don’t always fasten it all the way - sometimes it’s fastened with the sangles off, and sometimes on and under the flap. I don’t find it hard to get into with the sangles fastened that way either. 
I highly recommend the shoulder strap and/or crossbody strap. So marvelous. I bought 2 from Mautto - a black leather and a fabric crossbody - and they are lifesavers. I like an arm carry bag - I love the ladylike look - but sometimes you need a strap!


----------



## pianolize

Ok. Here's a completely useful bag I dug out of the closet today for Springtime Pastel challenge, taking a park detour to next work venue:


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.


Love all of them! But that Ricky is to die for


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 4384413
> 
> 
> There are several threads on the H forums about the Kelly - pros and cons, best size, how to wear casually, etc.
> 
> Everyone’s expectations are different, a classic Your Mileage Will Vary. I know it could happen - I wander into an H somewhere and get offered a K. It could, but. But! Would I buy it? Probably not - there are too many variables - color, size, leather, cost. That’s why I went with a pre-loved and vintage bag. I could find one in my specifications.
> 
> And (this was a big issue for me) the first time I run into the snowblower with it, or Coco jumps on me while I’m carrying it - I won’t freak out. Because it already has a bit of life on it already. I can enjoy it as it’s meant to be.
> 
> I do *really* like it. I don’t find it fussy to get into, but I also don’t always fasten it all the way - sometimes it’s fastened with the sangles off, and sometimes on and under the flap. I don’t find it hard to get into with the sangles fastened that way either.
> I highly recommend the shoulder strap and/or crossbody strap. So marvelous. I bought 2 from Mautto - a black leather and a fabric crossbody - and they are lifesavers. I like an arm carry bag - I love the ladylike look - but sometimes you need a strap!


I love this bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 4384413
> 
> 
> There are several threads on the H forums about the Kelly - pros and cons, best size, how to wear casually, etc.
> 
> Everyone’s expectations are different, a classic Your Mileage Will Vary. I know it could happen - I wander into an H somewhere and get offered a K. It could, but. But! Would I buy it? Probably not - there are too many variables - color, size, leather, cost. That’s why I went with a pre-loved and vintage bag. I could find one in my specifications.
> 
> And (this was a big issue for me) the first time I run into the snowblower with it, or Coco jumps on me while I’m carrying it - I won’t freak out. Because it already has a bit of life on it already. I can enjoy it as it’s meant to be.
> 
> I do *really* like it. I don’t find it fussy to get into, but I also don’t always fasten it all the way - sometimes it’s fastened with the sangles off, and sometimes on and under the flap. I don’t find it hard to get into with the sangles fastened that way either.
> I highly recommend the shoulder strap and/or crossbody strap. So marvelous. I bought 2 from Mautto - a black leather and a fabric crossbody - and they are lifesavers. I like an arm carry bag - I love the ladylike look - but sometimes you need a strap!


I love the pop of yellow on this bag!  There was a woman who used to post here a few years ago who had a gorgeous white / grey / yellow color blocked bag. 

Thanks for the insight. You and others on this post are making me actively consider a K because I see how much fun you all have _using_ the Kelly.  There is also a clutch someone showed (not the one I usually see on tPF) that was cute as could be. I saved a pic but can’t recall the name.

I would definitely buy preloved because I would want the exact color, leather, hardware I want. Plus, I don’t want H scarves, jewelry or shoes so, I would never be “offered” anything but the door.   A smallish pink K is what I think I want. But, I’m not wearing my current pinks enough as it is. So, maybe, arich burgundy or cobalt would be other great options?  I would love a white bag.  But, I have no idea if they even manufacture a pure white K.

I reeeaaaally wish I could try one on. When, I was in Paris the summer before last, I went to a reseller and tried some on. But, the bags were so tired I couldn’t get a good feel for the bag. And, I don’t have any bag loving friends who own one. 

This is definitely in my radar screen, though. We’ll see!! Right now, though, I’m all about my jewelry collection. Lol!


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> OK I don't feel guilty anymore about my two plastic tubs of MissBabs yarn!
> What are you working on now?  I'm working on Stephen West's fabulous All the Angles.


All The Angles is a glorious shawl! I've never attempted an openwork shawl, though I've done lots of sweaters, including ones with cables for The Hubster. These days I've been doing more portable projects, which means socks! I like that I can carry a partially knit sock in a little cloth bag, along with all its supplies, and it takes up no room.

ETA: Hadn't discovered Miss Babs yet. Hmmm... a sock project would fit perfectly in this little Miss Babs project bag!  https://www.missbabs.com/collections/featured/products/drinkcoffeeknitfaster-projectbag


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The Prada is 8 1/2“ by 5 1/2“ by 2“ .


Oh, yeah, that would be a little small for me, for everyday use. I think we've all discussed this at one point: the "ideal" bag size for everyday use. Mine is 10.5" to 11". So 8.5" would be a squeeze for me.

But oh, it's a lovely bag!


----------



## ElainePG

pianolize said:


> Ok. Here's a completely useful bag I dug out of the closet today for Springtime Pastel challenge, taking a park detour to next work venue:
> View attachment 4384441


I love the color of this bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

pianolize said:


> Ok. Here's a completely useful bag I dug out of the closet today for Springtime Pastel challenge, taking a park detour to next work venue:
> View attachment 4384441


Cute! 


whateve said:


> I love this bag!


The yellow sides make it so fun - I like it much more than I even thought I would! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I love the pop of yellow on this bag!  There was a woman who used to post here a few years ago who had a gorgeous white / grey / yellow color blocked bag.
> 
> Thanks for the insight. You and others on this post are making me actively consider a K because I see how much fun you all have _using_ the Kelly.  There is also a clutch someone showed (not the one I usually see on tPF) that was cute as could be. I saved a pic but can’t recall the name.
> 
> I would definitely buy preloved because I would want the exact color, leather, hardware I want. Plus, I don’t want H scarves, jewelry or shoes so, I would never be “offered” anything but the door.   A smallish pink K is what I think I want. But, I’m not wearing my current pinks enough as it is. So, maybe, arich burgundy or cobalt would be other great options?  I would love a white bag.  But, I have no idea if they even manufacture a pure white K.
> 
> I reeeaaaally wish I could try one on. When, I was in Paris the summer before last, I went to a reseller and tried some on. But, the bags were so tired I couldn’t get a good feel for the bag. And, I don’t have any bag loving friends who own one.
> 
> This is definitely in my radar screen, though. We’ll see!! Right now, though, I’m all about my jewelry collection. Lol!


If you're not wearing your pinks then - maybe not a pink one… but the pinks are cute! 
I still want a blue K - dark blue, like the indigo or navy. A rich burgundy (or even Rouge H) or cobalt would be lovely - are those colors you need or can use? I think I remember you saying you could use a burgundy or a dark green? The dark green H bags are beautiful. 
Size wise I think you might like the smaller K's like a 28 - but the smaller you go the harder it might be to get into. Seriously - check out the H threads about size - they are a wealth of information. 
Mine is a 32 and it's PERFECT for me. It's the 'same' size as the Drag 2 but the Drag is larger feeling. The Kelly 32 exactly fits all my stuff with a little room for more, the Drag fits all my stuff and it floats around in there. I'm considering a 30 Drag in navy at the moment, because the 32 is pretty big. Doesn't look big when worn but it's big inside. 
I'll get off the Kelly Soapbox now!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

christinemliu said:


> The leather in all the BV pics is so luscious...and all the white and cream bags are inspiring! Usually it was a color I would shy away from because of stain fears...until my Dooney Mini Barlow in oyster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383368
> 
> I LOVE the Dooney Barlows. And your particular color is so lovely!!
> @Sparkletastic, those food pics make me want to reach through the screen and eat!!!
> 
> And question, where does taupe fall in the color weeks? With the brown and tan?


 I LOVE the Dooney Barlows. And your particular color is so lovely!!


lynne_ross said:


> You think all over the place I see variety! My bags practically all look the same which makes me question why I need so many.
> Love that your mom passed on a bag. Really can not wait to pass one to my daughter.


Thanks so much!! Yes, I love talking bags and fashion with my mom. It's just one of the ways we get to hang out and connect! And I very much appreciate her geneoristy with sharing even her most expensive and most beloved bags like her one Hermes!


Rhl2987 said:


> What a great question! This is a tough one for me. My 3 current favorite handbag brands are Hermes and Chanel (even though I don't have any Chanel bags at the moment ). I buy a lot of other items from Hermes. This is mostly because I love the brand. Shopping in my local store is such a pleasure. I know everyone in there and chat with almost everyone when I am there. They are so fun and make it a great experience and I'm generally there for nearly 2 hours each time I go. It's 15 minutes from home but I don't usually pop by unless I have a reason or if I'm at the mall by myself with extra time to kill. I am a shoe lover, so I have a pretty big collection of shoes from there, I think mostly because they are comparable to other designer shoes in price (perhaps a bit more). I have never purchased a piece of ready to wear because it is so expensive and I can't bring myself to spend that many thousands on anything other than handbags. I would like to make my first ready to wear purchase but it has to be the perfect item. That being said, I mostly stick to their scarves, shoes, and handbags. I only have one wallet from Hermes and leather goods are an area that most Hermes lovers frequent and make purchases in. I have a few other items like tableware and home goods as well.
> 
> As for Chanel, I regularly eye their beautiful jackets. They are so expensive that I've only been able to bring myself to purchase one piece on sale. Once I'm working again I will likely add to my Chanel jacket collection with classic pieces, mostly through the preloved route. I have loved pieces from Dior and even Louis Vuitton in the past but, again, I don't generally spend that much on ready to wear. My Chanel jacket, a Balenciaga leather jacket that I bought years ago in Spain, a Stella McCartney classic coat purchased in Paris last year, and my wedding dress are my most expensive pieces of clothing. I almost had a beautiful Brunello Cucinelli sweater that was around 70% off, but I returned it a few days after buying it because I couldn't believe I had spent that much on a sweater.
> 
> Shoes are another matter. I especially love booties. Of the last 3 designer pairs I purchased, 2 are from Chanel and one was purchased from Balmain in Paris. I mostly buy designer shoes on sale now though. I picked up 2 lovely pairs of Manolo in the fall sales last year. My shoe section of the closet is flush with shoes that I don't use very often (heels) and shoes that I wear often enough (booties)  But I want to make a point of using it all regularly, like I'm doing with my bags, once baby is born and I can fit into everything again.


Would it be too off-topic and too much of an endeavor to ask to see your shoe collection? I love shoes too, but I only have a couple of designer pairs 


More bags said:


> Great bags bbb! Your Ricky is beautiful. How lovely you have your mom’s Speedy 25 with her initials. Well chosen white bags. I wonder why you say your collection is all over the place? It certainly seems like they are great choices that you love and that work for you.


Thank you so much! And thanks to everyone who complimented my little collection.  You're right - my collection is not REALLY all over the place! Every bag makes sense for me and my lifestyle, and those that don't have been pruned away. Sometimes I just wonder at the disparity between bags like my classy, preppy Ricky and my edgy, modern Bao Bao! But as everyone has helpfully pointed out, variety is actually a good thing!


lynne_ross said:


> +1 my favourite coat is a Burberry cashmere coat. I am fine with paying a lot for things I will wear for years and where quality matters - like coats, shoes - it is stuff that I can pay very little for and that I turn over more that prefer mid brands.


Totally agreed!! Coats are definitely worth the splurge. I bought a vintage coat that is anywhere from 40-65 years old, and I think it's still totally wearable both in terms of being in wonderful condition and simultaneously not looking dated. 


essiedub said:


> I am so glad you posted the baobao. I have been coveting the tote but just cannot settle on shape or color. Thinking it would make a splendid trip purchase, if I ever get to Japan


So glad it helped. I highly recommend it. I love mine. I work in the music business, and I guess the design comes across as particularly artistic and creative, because all these musicians at work have been telling me how much they like my bag, while they have never noticed anything I carried before! 
One note, if you prefer your bags to look new and be hardy, don't get the white! After a couple of weeks of straight use, the corners of the tiles are starting to scuff, but I don't mind! And I don't think it would be obvious on darker or patterned bags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I hope I'm not derailing the thread too much, but my latest bag the Bao Bao was a reward from me to me for getting into grad schools! Now I need to decide where to go. I'd love to hear thoughts and advice from my TPF pocket pals, so if you have a second and feel like reading/writing, it would be much appreciated 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/choosing-a-graduate-school-ivy-league-vs-public.1008061/


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been a bit quiet because Mr. S & I are vacationing in Nuevo Vallarta. Beautiful resort and gorgeous weather!
> 
> Anyway, here is my white bag journey:
> 
> Sparkle’s White / Cream Bags
> 
> _2016_
> • Badgley Mischka white bag w/ghw
> • Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with ‘08 bijoux chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381889
> View attachment 4381888
> _2017_
> • Happily and eagerly sold the Badgley Mischka bag because I hated the divided sections and super rigid structure. Blech!
> 
> _2018_
> • Gifted this gorgeous ltd edition Dior Diorama by my lovely DH.
> View attachment 4381890
> _2019_
> • Listed the ivory Chanel. I don’t wear it so, it needs a new home.  Someone please buy her! Lol!
> • I adore the Diorama and she needs more wear sooo...
> 
> I’ve been a crazy woman looking for shoes to wear with my Diorama.  Usually, I’m not a matchy person when it comes to shoes and bags. I coordinate but, rarely look to match. For some odd reason, however, I feel like this bag _needs_ some shoes in a matching color.   And, of course they are hard to find because the bag isn’t white or beige or cream or ivory. It’s pale eggshell. Most shoes are a shade and / or undertone off.
> 
> Despite the “struggle”, I have found a few options. So far this year, I’ve bought some super feminine flat sandals, some ballet slippers (that don’t hurt!!! OMG!!), and chunky high heeled sandals. I want to find delicate strappy high heeled shoes to match.  I’m also looking for caramel and pastel shoes to coordinate.
> 
> I still want a pure white bag though. Much of my closet is black, white, grey, and clear jewel tones. White is a better match than off white for those colors. But, I’m not rushing to look for one. To me, white bags are the hardest to find in a beautiful style. Very few white bags are offered and many styles I’d love in just about any other color look too big, boxy, plain, or boring in white. So, I’m looking forward to this week’s showcase. I need inspiration!



So fabulous

Love that Chanel, I already have an ivory Chanel but it will make someone so happy.


----------



## papertiger

vink said:


> Have you ever felt unsure about your “dream bag”?
> 
> I’ve been obsessing and excited so much over this bag since I saw the runway photo of summer collection since last year. It’s a style that I already have one (so I know I like the bag), just in different “material”, but it’s also the type that I like.
> 
> I’ve been calling the boutique for months now, but it hasn’t arrived yet. I do put my name on the waiting list though and they promise that they’d call if it arrive.
> 
> However, someone on TPF (in other country) just got it and posted the photo. I don’t like it. It doesn’t look anything like the promo photo from the runway or “in-action” shot during fashion week that I saw and madly in love with. It looks stiff and old. Not pliable and casual.
> 
> I know it’s silly and I can probably go see the bag in the boutique IRL and decide later. But I wonder if it’s a sign or anything because this never happen to me before.



Sorry (everybody) for the late response. This happens a lot. If I don't like any aspect it's crossed off. Sometimes I'm grateful. 

I wanted the Gucci med natural python ReBelle. It said on the gucci.com listing had suede lining, something that is _needed_ in a fine exotic-skin bag. I found it was microfibre, I turned on my heel. Apparently my reaction went to Milan and then Rome!!!  But yes, buying a bag is not something you should have to make fit.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I hope I'm not derailing the thread too much, but my latest bag the Bao Bao was a reward from me to me for getting into grad schools! Now I need to decide where to go. I'd love to hear thoughts and advice from my TPF pocket pals, so if you have a second and feel like reading/writing, it would be much appreciated
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/choosing-a-graduate-school-ivy-league-vs-public.1008061/



Congratulations X 1000. I'd love to help but I'm in the UK.


----------



## papertiger

pianolize said:


> It's such a good point- last year or whenever I first found this thread, I was on A HUGE reorganizing/cleaning frenzy and swapped out my bags daily! Oddly enough, to make up for that (apparently...), this summer I carried maybe TWO bags; stuck to my Marni black wk bag pretty much all of fall/winter until somewhat recently! Weird.



Summer use to be harder to make the switch because I had less Summer bags. I don't have that problem anymore but I try to stay within my Summer rotation because Summer bags don't always translate to the colder months.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?
> 
> I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really *don’t* like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.
> 
> I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.
> 
> The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater.
> 
> But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?



Brands X are Gucci and Hermes. Most a prohibitively expensive but over the years these pieces add-up to far less than more consistent buying high-street if I compare myself to some friends. I do sometimes buy high-street, same rules apply. I have vintage, I am the vintage queen. Most of the stuff I bought new could be now classed as vintage LOL but I occasionally find the odd bit of 'real vintage' Ossie Clark etc, and if it's something I'll wear I'll buy (I no longer buy to collect though).

*Gucci*: across all depts but also across the decades. I have all manner of RTW crocodile and fur jackets to printed silk t-shirts/halters, all manner of accessories including belts, hats gloves, scarves, shoes boots etc, jewellery in gold and silver, sunglasses (only 3 pairs since the 1990s) men's, fragrance and make-up. No home-ware yet. No watches.
*
Hermes*: I don't have as much RTW as Gucci (it's even more expensive, add a third to Gucci prices). It used be in on sale (discount) in London but now sales are only in Paris, I can't be asked to go all that way with the off-chance so I'd have to buy full price. Lots of accessories like belts, hats, scarves naturally. You can add saddlery too (for me and horse) and home-ware as well as fragrance (most of my fragrance is H) shoes, boots, no dept is safe. Jewellery leather, gold and silver but no watches. The funny thing is I read all the time on H forum, people moaning about having to spend money o other things just  to get a Birkin/Kelly/Constance. No way would I buy a pencil there if I didn't actually want the pencil. They are starting a make-up and skincare line... No sunglasses because they don't do.

*BV* some jewellery and their gloves are beautiful. I used to buy a bit of *Dior* but not any more. I used to buy *Bal* RTW (NG times) but only have one bag. I certainly have enough *Chanel* RTW, silks, accessories and shoes, etc haven't bought recently though, I'm wearing a Chanel cashmere jumper today.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> After I ordered the book Elaine suggested I really got to work on my clothing wardrobe. I got rid of almost everything that I didn't like the fit of or that the colors didn't really work for me. I still need to get some missing pieces but I have more complete outfits for spring  then ever before. Now I just need the warm weather to go with it. I will get one day of it today for a short while. I even sold or gifted all my red bags as I didn't wear them. At the end of the summer I will work on the fall wardrobe. I did however get rid of a couple of sweaters that just weren't me. The consignment shop was quite happy as I brought her a bunch of stuff . I even went through old jewelry boxes and got rid of big heavy pieces I will never wear again.



Wow, well done, that's amazing


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> These are my two white bags. I don't wear beige or pastels so pure white works better for me than cream. Both are Coach. I love the clean white contrasted with blue.



The first is amazing. White can work easily as a pop, a neutral pop


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Yesterday my red LV Capucines was "up" in my rotation, partly because it was next on the list, and partly because it went with what I was planning to wear this week. But it was raining, and I'm usually nervous about carrying this bag in the rain. Still, it isn't as though I was going on a 10-mile hike in a monsoon, so I carried it anyway. And it did just fine! When I got home I just brushed off the raindrops and let it dry, and the leather looked perfect.
> 
> So that was a really good lesson learned. Because this bag is $$$ I've been a bit (a bit!!!) protective of it, and now I know I needn't be.



Good work


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I never wanted a Chanel jacket until recently, when I got the bright idea that it would be a nice look worn with a pair of black jeans and boots. There's a high-end consignment shop near me, so I went in to see if they carried Chanel jackets in my size. Because, who cared if they were from however-many seasons ago? Well, they did have a few in my size, including a really pretty one in a black & white tweed. But even though it was obviously preloved, it was still priced at over two. Thousand. Dollars.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that an INSANE price for a used jacket?



The price of new is ow more than double that. The higher the new ones go the more the pre-loved sell for. Crazy prices.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> My one cream bag, BV cervo hobo in pekary style leather...
> View attachment 4382417



Smashing bag, these bags are such classics.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456



You are looking beautiful! I could certainly help you out with all that food, looks delicious. Off to look at Yellow Box flip


----------



## papertiger

pianolize said:


> THE THINGS I LEARN from you all!!!
> To my astonishment, I actually have 7(!!!) white bags!!!  A lizardy Zac Posen mini Eartha cb; old old old Coach winter flower tweed (forgot what they called the flowers back then); a couch mini bp I JUST sent in for repair; a HB iridescent clutch; a MK basic satchel, and a travel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382630



 7 is good going


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My whites:
> 
> Dream bag, the one I'd keep if I could only keep one, my Ralph Lauren Ricky.
> View attachment 4383264
> 
> 
> My latest bag acquisition which I purchased new (for once)! This was actually a little treat for myself for getting into grad schools!Normally I like to go pre-loved, but Bao Baos are SO heavily faked and I don't know enough about it to be able to tell, plus it was quite affordable in the classic white color. I broke my "no chains" rule, but I plan on buying a strap or strap pad to wear once coat season is over. I liked having the option of a chain as it looks dressier and it can be doubled up to wear by hand or shoulder. Also, this bag is so awesome as a clutch because of the way the pieces smoosh around - very architectural!
> View attachment 4383265
> 
> 
> My mom's LV DA classic Speedy 25 which I guess technically should've been under blues, but it always looked white and gray to me LOL. I blocked her initials out for privacy reasons. She said she regrets getting her initials hotstamped when she passed the bag on to me, but she's my mom and very important to me so of course I enjoy having her mark on it! When she bought it it was $600, and now it's ~$900!
> View attachment 4383266
> 
> 
> Gosh my bag collection is all over the place, unlike some of the beautifully curated collections on this thread! Each style is so different haha.



I like a range of bags. White/lighter colours sometimes needs to be more practical too

Love your Ricky looks like hand-whipped-stitch


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Smashing bag, these bags are such classics.


I have five, all pretty neutral colours and am trying to resist adding to my collection. Five should be enough...


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> That sounds like a great climate. Every time the pressure changes here with the extreme weather changes I get headaches.


Same! It is the worst I can not think straight for a day when it happens.


----------



## muchstuff

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats! No help here on schools since I am in Canada.


+1!


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> My white and my sort-of-cream bags:
> View attachment 4384224
> 
> White - Le Tanneur (with super cute yellow sides)
> Cream - Hermès Vespa Toile
> 
> I am doing terrible in the challenges this month - I did the Money one backward and wore the most expensive ones twice or more not the best cpw ones - oops. So I wore the Hermès Drag twice and the Kelly 5 times. I really really like the K!
> I will be out of town again for the end of the month so I’ll go ahead and give my stats:
> Purses - 1 in (an evening bag that I am disappointed in) and 2 out (donated one and sold the H LA bag - shoulder drop was too short)
> Scarves - still working on it, 4 came in and 2 of them were grails. Posted one on the Grail thread!


Enjoy your trip (hope it is a vacation). 
Congrats on the stats!


----------



## lynne_ross

pianolize said:


> Ok. Here's a completely useful bag I dug out of the closet today for Springtime Pastel challenge, taking a park detour to next work venue:
> View attachment 4384441


Looks like a nice day out! Love me a roomy tote.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> How old is your DD? I haven’t had to wait to “pass on” bags to mine. She’s 24 and even though we now live in different cities, my bags come up missing whenever she visits. I had to  threaten her with dismemberment to get my M/L pearly grey Chanel flap back a few months ago. My mini pink Fendi Mon Tresor bucket went awol for about 6 weeks. And, often when I plan to sell, she argues like she’s before our Supreme Court for why she should get the bag.
> 
> Almost every bag I’ve gifted in the last couple years has been to her too. I’m seriously thinking of giving the ivory Chanel to her. But, honestly, I’m trying not to spoil her.  I didn’t grow up with my parents having the capacity or inclination to buy me designer bags. So, I’m not all that excited about gifting them to her. I think there is value to having to earn optional, milestone stuff. I’m much more an experience giving mom than a stuff giving mom.
> 
> That being said, it would be awesome to gift an amazing bag to her down the road in her early 30’s when she will appreciate it.
> 
> You didn’t mention your third favorite brand. Lol!
> 
> What is it about Chanel jackets? They have a draw for many of us who have disparate tastes and styles. It’s bizarre.  I will fully admit that my desire to have one was more “it’s a Chanel jacket!” Than true love for them. The brand and cache are the pulls for me there.
> 
> That being said, I have a rule. If I can only afford (or am only willing to stretch for) one of something, I won’t buy it. I don’t like “edging” into things. So, yes, I can buy a Chanel jacket tomorrow. But, I can’t see me parting with money to own 5-10. So why have my one C jacket???
> 
> This is part of my internal debate on a Hermes. I’m not buying just one Hermes like I edged in with a coupon for a bag that fell off the back of the truck. If I can’t buy several at will because I simply adore them, then I don’t know I want just one. That being said, there aren’t several I want sooo...? Lol!
> 
> But, you ladies get my point. I’m comfy playing where I play. I can’t feel happy spending $20k per on a bag. I can’t feel right spending $5k or more on a C jackets. I’m fully supportive of those who can without mental or financial issue.  But, I’m NOT going to be the country mouse who had to beg, borrow and steal to edge into *one* of anything that I can’t really afford to have in droves. Call it prideful. I call it not getting caught up and financial sense.
> Yes! It makes sense to me. Exactly! Bags, coats, fine jewelry, watches (though I don’t like ‘em), and some shoes are pieces I don’t mind spending more for because I’ll have them for yeeeeaaarrrs!  Sundresses? T-shirts? Etc. Those items may look beady bead, faded and tired after one season whether they are high, mid or low end. I’m not spending money on disposable clothes.


My DD is only 6 years old. Which is why it likely makes no sense to keep anything for her now unless it is sentimental. With my luck she will not be into hermes bags or high end jewelry when she is old enough to have a piece from mine collection, though so far she loooooves all my VCA pieces. So I need to go through my jewelry and purge what I do not use.
I hope to raise my daughter not to be spoiled, but my approach has more been to get her to appreciate what she has and respect her things. So I will definitely buy her luxury items when she is older if she appreciates and cherishes them. Agree though on experiences! My daughter has decided that is how she was to spend her allowance these days which is great to see.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Summery clothes, bathing suits and any other well made Mac unique for the region clothes for Mr. S & me.
> Let me clarify. I have no problem getting one of something if that is all I want or need. I’m always trying to rid my house and closet of extra anything. If I bought a Chanel jacket (or any other designer blazer) I would likely only buy one or two because I very rarely wear the jacket with slacks or skirt look other than for work. And, I can’t wear high end brands in my career. But, I’d be happy with whatever I did pick out.
> 
> My point was I will never buy one of something if I can barely afford the one. I’m happier with easily buying something a price level or three down. For example, I’ve always liked Chanel flaps. When I was in my early 20’s I would have been in hardship to buy one because we were in life building mode with 2 little ones, grad school to pay off, etc. So, it wasn’t on my radar and I wore bags from sub contemporary (and sub par) brands that I don’t think anyone here would even recognize. Lol! Now, I can buy any Chanel flaps I want so, I buy the ones I want and *no* *more*. Same with Hermes. I couldn’t consider buying multiple Kelly’s in my early 30’s while putting kids through private school, paying off the house and all other debt, investing aggressively for the future and paying thousands a month for long term care for an aging grandparent (my gawd that was insanely, painfully expensive! Please everyone, get LTC policies.) So, no Kelly for me. Now, I could buy a Kelly or another H if it caught my eye. (well...not a limited edition 6 or 7 figure exotic diamond encrusted anything HA!) So, I’m considering if I actually _want_ and will use a pink Kelly or if I’m caught up in tPF hype (I’m not completely immune LOL!) and if that is a style I should have one or two or six of. I don’t know yet.  Same for other luxury options that I didn’t even consider before.
> 
> “Things” just aren’t important enough for me to struggle and scrimp to have. I think from what I’ve seen you post that you and I are in alignment on that. And, I couldn’t care less about having any one “x” because it’s an “x”. Not getting caught up in that. I only want to buy when I dearly love something.
> 
> So, I respect that - especially on tPF - we are all quite different. Some people only want one bag and will work for 15 years to get it. That’s great. But, working hard (or using debt) to get a one off thing I can only juuuuuust afford doesn’t feel like happy or luxury or joy sparking to _me_. Too many of those who do that seem terrified to even wear or use the thing. I see post after post of people buying a dearly wanted or HG bag and then leaving it on the shelf or “saving” it in their closet for a time that never comes. IMHO, no*thing* is that precious for that kind of headache in the buying, acquiring or owning.



Discussions like this always make me think about Karl Lagerfeld and his quote about true luxury meant being able to wear a fur coat like it was a cheap knit thing. I’m paraphrasing, but you get the point — if you’re too afraid to use it, you can’t really afford it (no matter how much money you have).


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Discussions like this always make me think about Karl Lagerfeld and his quote about true luxury meant being able to wear a fur coat like it was a cheap knit thing. I’m paraphrasing, but you get the point — if you’re too afraid to use it, you can’t really afford it (no matter how much money you have).


It's my personality to worry about all my things, regardless of cost. I still feel sad about the $25 sweater I left in a restaurant last year. I haven't been able to find one to replace it. I loved that sweater. I also remember the sweater I left in a movie theater 25 years ago.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I hope I'm not derailing the thread too much, but my latest bag the Bao Bao was a reward from me to me for getting into grad schools! Now I need to decide where to go. I'd love to hear thoughts and advice from my TPF pocket pals, so if you have a second and feel like reading/writing, it would be much appreciated
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/choosing-a-graduate-school-ivy-league-vs-public.1008061/


Congratulations!!!  


papertiger said:


> The price of new is ow more than double that. The higher the new ones go the more the pre-loved sell for. Crazy prices.


I just can’t get motivated at those prices. If it was a type of garment I wore often, then ok because I would get wear out of it. I’m just not a jacket / blazer person. 


papertiger said:


> You are looking beautiful! I could certainly help you out with all that food, looks delicious. Off to look at Yellow Box flip


Thank you for the compliment. 
I’ve eaten faaaaaaarrrrr to much. Lol! I found a source here for yummy French macaroons. Omg! 





catsinthebag said:


> Discussions like this always make me think about Karl Lagerfeld and his quote about true luxury meant being able to wear a fur coat like it was a cheap knit thing. I’m paraphrasing, but you get the point — if you’re too afraid to use it, you can’t really afford it (no matter how much money you have).


Exactly. I don’t want any_thing_ to be more precious than me. Lol! I wear me every day! And, I take me to all the places I need to go. While I, of course, will wear things as appropriate so, I can care for them (no ball gowns while hiking), nothing I own is too good to accompany me in life.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Making myself wear this shopping so I can stop feeling guilty about not wearing it. I think it might have been better if it were a bit bigger.



What is not in there that you'd like to carry, or is it a question of how it looks?


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> It's my personality to worry about all my things, regardless of cost. I still feel sad about the $25 sweater I left in a restaurant last year. I haven't been able to find one to replace it. I loved that sweater. I also remember the sweater I left in a movie theater 25 years ago.



Me too. I hate ruining things whatever they cost.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> My white and my sort-of-cream bags:
> View attachment 4384224
> 
> White - Le Tanneur (with super cute yellow sides)
> Cream - Hermès Vespa Toile
> 
> I am doing terrible in the challenges this month - I did the Money one backward and wore the most expensive ones twice or more not the best cpw ones - oops. So I wore the Hermès Drag twice and the Kelly 5 times. I really really like the K!
> I will be out of town again for the end of the month so I’ll go ahead and give my stats:
> Purses - 1 in (an evening bag that I am disappointed in) and 2 out (donated one and sold the H LA bag - shoulder drop was too short)
> Scarves - still working on it, 4 came in and 2 of them were grails. Posted one on the Grail thread!



Love both of these! My mother carried Le Tanneur, I bought her a bag in Nice and w later found out it was part of the men's collections but it was a small teal  camera bag. It shows me without the bi-centric labels we just buy what we like.

So pleased you are loving your K


----------



## papertiger

pianolize said:


> Ok. Here's a completely useful bag I dug out of the closet today for Springtime Pastel challenge, taking a park detour to next work venue:
> View attachment 4384441


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Cute!
> 
> The yellow sides make it so fun - I like it much more than I even thought I would!
> 
> If you're not wearing your pinks then - maybe not a pink one… but the pinks are cute!
> I still want a blue K - dark blue, like the indigo or navy. A rich burgundy (or even Rouge H) or cobalt would be lovely - are those colors you need or can use? I think I remember you saying you could use a burgundy or a dark green? The dark green H bags are beautiful.
> Size wise I think you might like the smaller K's like a 28 - but the smaller you go the harder it might be to get into. Seriously - check out the H threads about size - they are a wealth of information.
> Mine is a 32 and it's PERFECT for me. It's the 'same' size as the Drag 2 but the Drag is larger feeling. The Kelly 32 exactly fits all my stuff with a little room for more, the Drag fits all my stuff and it floats around in there. I'm considering a 30 Drag in navy at the moment, because the 32 is pretty big. Doesn't look big when worn but it's big inside.
> I'll get off the Kelly Soapbox now!



Agree with every word. 28s ad 25s are the fashion now but I love a 32 and I would need a 35 retourne.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Discussions like this always make me think about Karl Lagerfeld and his quote about true luxury meant being able to wear a fur coat like it was a cheap knit thing. I’m paraphrasing, but you get the point — if you’re too afraid to use it, you can’t really afford it (no matter how much money you have).



I agree with him but you're also not the right person to wear/own something if you don't know how to look after it. I saw a sable jacket on someone in London recently and it looked $^&)+& . I don't do anything to mine apart from had it cleaned once and it looks like new, she must have rolled in the mud.


----------



## papertiger

I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.

I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.

*The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.

The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Same! It is the worst I can not think straight for a day when it happens.


I am sorry you have to deal with this too.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


Wonderful assortment! I love that Gucci with the flowers.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> What is not in there that you'd like to carry, or is it a question of how it looks?


My sunglasses and my keyholder. I kept the sunnies in my coat pocket and since I was with dh I left my keys home. Other than that I got it to work well. I could easily open and get the few items I needed.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful assortment! I love that Gucci with the flowers.



Thank you


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


Beautiful bags. I love the first Gucci, that bag must go with so many outfits. 
That is so sweet you have 2 hermes bags from your grandmother!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> It's my personality to worry about all my things, regardless of cost. I still feel sad about the $25 sweater I left in a restaurant last year. I haven't been able to find one to replace it. I loved that sweater. I also remember the sweater I left in a movie theater 25 years ago.


I am like this too. I had a jacket stolen at a restaurant 10 years ago and I am still sad over it...and I have not been able to replace it. I am better now with having kids that loose and break stuff all the time - cost of having kids - and I actually am not upset when they ruin/lose something, but it still pains me when I lose something.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> My sunglasses and my keyholder. I kept the sunnies in my coat pocket and since I was with dh I left my keys home. Other than that I got it to work well. I could easily open and get the few items I needed.



I have some bags like that. I could never leave the house without my keys though as my DH is not noted for his self-reliance, so many times he's just assumed I've taken mine, a couple of times close calls.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful bags. I love the first Gucci, that bag must go with so many outfits.
> That is so sweet you have 2 hermes bags from your grandmother!



Thank you, yes, it's really useful. Thank you, one lives on my piano


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> Cute!
> 
> The yellow sides make it so fun - I like it much more than I even thought I would!
> 
> If you're not wearing your pinks then - maybe not a pink one… but the pinks are cute!
> I still want a blue K - dark blue, like the indigo or navy. A rich burgundy (or even Rouge H) or cobalt would be lovely - are those colors you need or can use? I think I remember you saying you could use a burgundy or a dark green? The dark green H bags are beautiful.
> Size wise I think you might like the smaller K's like a 28 - but the smaller you go the harder it might be to get into. Seriously - check out the H threads about size - they are a wealth of information.
> Mine is a 32 and it's PERFECT for me. It's the 'same' size as the Drag 2 but the Drag is larger feeling. The Kelly 32 exactly fits all my stuff with a little room for more, the Drag fits all my stuff and it floats around in there. I'm considering a 30 Drag in navy at the moment, because the 32 is pretty big. Doesn't look big when worn but it's big inside.
> I'll get off the Kelly Soapbox now!


This was not directed at me but I agree the 32 kelly is the perfect size. I could probably get away with a 28 retourne but my 28 sellier is too small and stiff for me to use most days. 
I think the 28 or 32 (both not sellier!) are perfect sizes if someone wants a kelly to use as a day bag, for a going out/evening bag I would get 25 or 28 sellier.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


Beautiful! 
I very much like the Gucci hand held - so cute! I also like the YSL - that looks like a great bag!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful!
> I very much like the Gucci hand held - so cute! I also like the YSL - that looks like a great bag!



The Nice has adjustable handles which is quite useful for holiday as I can turn it into a shoulder bag for added security


----------



## dcooney4

Picked up this Mz Wallace Mini Metro tote. Super light , fits everything I carry and kind of goes with my Cole Haan sneakers .


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


Gorgeous bags and wonderful storytelling. The Bright Animalier looks so easy to wear, fabulous outfit in the Majorelle pic and great lines on your Arceau clutch. What a bonus treat from your grandmother!


----------



## bellarusa

Good news everybody! The new corporate laptop arrived yesterday and OMG with the same 13 inches size monitor, it is a whole 1.5 inch smaller and half the thickness of my previous laptop!  Here is the dimension straight from Dell's page:
Height: 0.3"- 0.46" (7.8mm – 11.6mm) | Width: 11.9" (302mm) | Depth: 7.8" (199mm) | Weight: Starting at 2.7 lbs (1.23 kg) 
Hearts from me.



ElainePG said:


> ETA: Hadn't discovered Miss Babs yet. Hmmm... a sock project would fit perfectly in this little Miss Babs project bag!  https://www.missbabs.com/collections/featured/products/drinkcoffeeknitfaster-projectbag



Oh I have sip sip knit bag (same size) and it currently contains ONE mitten.  Why one? Because I knitted one I moved on to something else.   I've not learned how to do cabling yet.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Discussions like this always make me think about Karl Lagerfeld and his quote about true luxury meant being able to wear a fur coat like it was a cheap knit thing. I’m paraphrasing, but you get the point — if you’re too afraid to use it, you can’t really afford it (no matter how much money you have).


That's such a great point!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


This is a brilliant collection. I'm in love with the Flora tote. Do you carry it as your handbags, or as more of an "extra" tote when you have to schlep a lot of stuff? I always use a Longchamp LP as my secondary bag, but after seeing that Flora, I'm tempted to up my game!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Picked up this Mz Wallace Mini Metro tote. Super light , fits everything I carry and kind of goes with my Cole Haan sneakers .


It sure does! And the sneakers are terrific, btw.


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> Oh I have sip sip knit bag (same size) and it currently contains ONE mitten.  Why one? Because I knitted one I moved on to something else.   I've not learned how to do cabling yet.


"Sip sip knit" is an adorable bag! 

Funny story about the "one mitten." I think every knitter (and every project person in general) can relate. Isn't it interesting how an unfinished project seems bigger than it actually is? I've often thought there should be a club for knitters where we each bring our unfinished project, and pass them along to someone else in the club. And we'd get someone else's unfinished project. And then we'd each have a glass of wine, and before we knew it, all the projects would be finished! Easy-peasy!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This is a brilliant collection. I'm in love with the Flora tote. Do you carry it as your handbags, or as more of an "extra" tote when you have to schlep a lot of stuff? I always use a Longchamp LP as my secondary bag, but after seeing that Flora, I'm tempted to up my game!



LOL. Yes, more as a shopper, but I just add a little flat X-body as the Flora doesn't like the compitition. ha


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It sure does! And the sneakers are terrific, btw.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I agree with him but you're also not the right person to wear/own something if you don't know how to look after it. I saw a sable jacket on someone in London recently and it looked $^&)+& . I don't do anything to mine apart from had it cleaned once and it looks like new, she must have rolled in the mud.


I cringe when I see someone wearing something that is past its prime. I hate that video of Jane Birkin jumping on her new Birkin to break it in. I'm not a Birkin person, but if I was, the sangles would always be closed and I would try to keep the shape as close to new as possible.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I cringe when I see someone wearing something that is past its prime. I hate that video of Jane Birkin jumping on her new Birkin to break it in. I'm not a Birkin person, but if I was, the sangles would always be closed and I would try to keep the shape as close to new as possible.



Agreed. If you look after a bag it should look after you. 
_Artificially_ ageing something is not authentic, not cool, and it just shows that if people get something for nothing. I do't think she carries one anymore since the crocodile debacle.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> Picked up this Mz Wallace Mini Metro tote. Super light , fits everything I carry and kind of goes with my Cole Haan sneakers .


This bag looks so light! Love the metallic.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> This bag looks so light! Love the metallic.


Thanks! It’s is super light but has lots of pockets inside as well comes with a matching pouch .


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Picked up this Mz Wallace Mini Metro tote. Super light , fits everything I carry and kind of goes with my Cole Haan sneakers .


I love this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I agree with him but you're also not the right person to wear/own something if you don't know how to look after it. I saw a sable jacket on someone in London recently and it looked $^&)+& . I don't do anything to mine apart from had it cleaned once and it looks like new, she must have rolled in the mud.


Yes, yes, a thousand times, yes.
There is a HUGE difference between actively using and enjoying things and being devil may care with them.  Honestly, I don’t even know why it’s a discussion point sometimes on tPF.  If a person is raggedy with their items...it’s just pathetic. 

It isn’t chic to trash items or to even be careless about items. It’s just poor behavior.  I want to use old school words like “poor breeding” and “gauche” but, it doesn’t have to get that deep. It’s just tacky and low class. 

I see some preloved bags and shoes and think what in the unholy heck did they have to do to get the item in that shape????? And, why were they ok wearing it the _last_ time before they tried to sell it?  Just yuck!  

And, I don’t know why anyone has anything that they refuse to learn to care for. From pearls to exotic bags to furs to children.  But, don’t let me get on my soapbox. The whole movement to careless life management from not having what were generally accepted manners to “entertaining others” in filthy homes to fully grown adults having bad credit leaves me irritable. I’ll just sit over here mumbling to myself and “clutching my pearls”.


papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


All of these are amazing but that first Gucci Animalier makes me SWOON!!!


dcooney4 said:


> My sunglasses and my keyholder. I kept the sunnies in my coat pocket and since I was with dh I left my keys home. Other than that I got it to work well. I could easily open and get the few items I needed.


Sunnies are always an issue with the current fashion of smaller purses. For the most part with me it’s an absolute deal breaker. I’ve only “excused” my WOC’s. 

When I’m out with Mr. S, often I leave my keys at home which makes room in my smaller bags. Otherwise, I take my car and house keys and leave all others.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Picked up this Mz Wallace Mini Metro tote. Super light , fits everything I carry and kind of goes with my Cole Haan sneakers .


Sooo cute both of them!!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes, yes, a thousand times, yes.
> There is a HUGE difference between actively using and enjoying things and being devil may care with them.  Honestly, I don’t even know why it’s a discussion point sometimes on tPF.  If a person is raggedy with their items...it’s just pathetic.
> 
> It isn’t chic to trash items or to even be careless about items. It’s just poor behavior.  I want to use old school words like “poor breeding” and “gauche” but, it doesn’t have to get that deep. It’s just tacky and low class.
> 
> I see some preloved bags and shoes and think what in the unholy heck did they have to do to get the item in that shape????? And, why were they ok wearing it the _last_ time before they tried to sell it?  Just yuck!
> 
> And, I don’t know why anyone has anything that they refuse to learn to care for. From pearls to exotic bags to furs to children.  But, don’t let me get on my soapbox. The whole movement to careless life management from not having what were generally accepted manners to “entertaining others” in filthy homes to fully grown adults having bad credit leaves me irritable. I’ll just sit over here mumbling to myself and “clutching my pearls”.
> All of these are amazing but that first Gucci Animalier makes me SWOON!!!
> Sunnies are always an issue with the current fashion of smaller purses. For the most part with me it’s an absolute deal breaker. I’ve only “excused” my WOC’s.
> 
> When I’m out with Mr. S, often I leave my keys at home which makes room in my smaller bags. Otherwise, I take my car and house keys and leave all others.


I always have the same thought - when did they finally decide the thing was too trashed to use anymore? I've seen some really trashed purses. Based on the dirt and wear, they should have stopped using them at least a year sooner. I swear some of these owners must have been carrying dirt or trash around in them based on how dirty they are.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love this!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Sooo cute both of them!!!


Thanks! It is a fun casual bag . I really wanted to love all my bags both premier and contemporary.


----------



## bellarusa

I have to confess that I went stress shopping the other day and ordered a Marc Jacobs Ceramic Snapshot online, even though I've said that I will never get a bag this year.  I picked it up yesterday after work and OMG I had to return it immediately.  You'd think with such a cute small bag that it should be light like feather, but no... the thing is a BRICK.  It's really too bad because I really like the color combo and it is super adorable.  An adorable BRICK. Argh.


----------



## Rhl2987

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Would it be too off-topic and too much of an endeavor to ask to see your shoe collection? I love shoes too, but I only have a couple of designer pairs


I would love to share! The main level of our house should be finished up with painting today, and then we'll settle back in and it'll be a great time to tidy up and finish nesting, and I'd love to share my shoe collection! It'll mostly be pictures and I can point out some of the special ones


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Brands X are Gucci and Hermes. Most a prohibitively expensive but over the years these pieces add-up to far less than more consistent buying high-street if I compare myself to some friends. I do sometimes buy high-street, same rules apply. I have vintage, I am the vintage queen. Most of the stuff I bought new could be now classed as vintage LOL but I occasionally find the odd bit of 'real vintage' Ossie Clark etc, and if it's something I'll wear I'll buy (I no longer buy to collect though).
> 
> *Gucci*: across all depts but also across the decades. I have all manner of RTW crocodile and fur jackets to printed silk t-shirts/halters, all manner of accessories including belts, hats gloves, scarves, shoes boots etc, jewellery in gold and silver, sunglasses (only 3 pairs since the 1990s) men's, fragrance and make-up. No home-ware yet. No watches.
> *
> Hermes*: I don't have as much RTW as Gucci (it's even more expensive, add a third to Gucci prices). It used be in on sale (discount) in London but now sales are only in Paris, I can't be asked to go all that way with the off-chance so I'd have to buy full price. Lots of accessories like belts, hats, scarves naturally. You can add saddlery too (for me and horse) and home-ware as well as fragrance (most of my fragrance is H) shoes, boots, no dept is safe. Jewellery leather, gold and silver but no watches. The funny thing is I read all the time on H forum, people moaning about having to spend money o other things just  to get a Birkin/Kelly/Constance. No way would I buy a pencil there if I didn't actually want the pencil. They are starting a make-up and skincare line... No sunglasses because they don't do.
> 
> *BV* some jewellery and their gloves are beautiful. I used to buy a bit of *Dior* but not any more. I used to buy *Bal* RTW (NG times) but only have one bag. I certainly have enough *Chanel* RTW, silks, accessories and shoes, etc haven't bought recently though, I'm wearing a Chanel cashmere jumper today.


Your collections sound dreamy!! Do you have tips for buying vintage clothing? Do you mostly do this in person or online?


----------



## Rhl2987

bellarusa said:


> I have to confess that I went stress shopping the other day and ordered a Marc Jacobs Ceramic Snapshot online, even though I've said that I will never get a bag this year.  I picked it up yesterday after work and OMG I had to return it immediately.  You'd think with such a cute small bag that it should be light like feather, but no... the thing is a BRICK.  It's really too bad because I really like the color combo and it is super adorable.  An adorable BRICK. Argh.


I'm shocked! It really does look so light. I wish I could carry it to see how heavy it is. That's crazy!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sparkletastic said:


> I love the pop of yellow on this bag!  There was a woman who used to post here a few years ago who had a gorgeous white / grey / yellow color blocked bag.
> 
> Thanks for the insight. You and others on this post are making me actively consider a K because I see how much fun you all have _using_ the Kelly.  There is also a clutch someone showed (not the one I usually see on tPF) that was cute as could be. I saved a pic but can’t recall the name.
> 
> I would definitely buy preloved because I would want the exact color, leather, hardware I want. Plus, I don’t want H scarves, jewelry or shoes so, I would never be “offered” anything but the door.   A smallish pink K is what I think I want. But, I’m not wearing my current pinks enough as it is. So, maybe, arich burgundy or cobalt would be other great options?  I would love a white bag.  But, I have no idea if they even manufacture a pure white K.
> 
> I reeeaaaally wish I could try one on. When, I was in Paris the summer before last, I went to a reseller and tried some on. But, the bags were so tired I couldn’t get a good feel for the bag. And, I don’t have any bag loving friends who own one.
> 
> This is definitely in my radar screen, though. We’ll see!! Right now, though, I’m all about my jewelry collection. Lol!


I have a few more pages of this thread to read through before I'm fully up to date, but you are able to try sizes at FSH! I think you can in some of the larger boutiques but I know you can for sure at FSH because I saw others trying on sample bags for size in the bag area.

I've seen pure white K's and B's preloved! They are quite a pop. I would be scared of staining but they are very pretty. I absolutely love the jewel tones, so I think that would be a great option for you if you're leaning away from pinks!


----------



## Rhl2987

@dcooney4 I can't find your original post, but nice job with your wardrobe edit!! It feels so good to do that!


----------



## Rhl2987

lynne_ross said:


> This was not directed at me but I agree the 32 kelly is the perfect size. I could probably get away with a 28 retourne but my 28 sellier is too small and stiff for me to use most days.
> I think the 28 or 32 (both not sellier!) are perfect sizes if someone wants a kelly to use as a day bag, for a going out/evening bag I would get 25 or 28 sellier.


Just to add another opinion in here! I love structured bags so I love Kelly sellier for daily use! K28 sellier is my favorite size and shape at the moment, although I haven't ever seen a K32 sellier. I just rehomed a gorgeous K25 sellier because I felt it was too small for me, but could likely add one back into my collection if it were the right color. The stiffness of the leather with sellier's, which some say makes it difficult to get into and out of the bag, doesn't both me too much. I think I could love a Kelly 25 or 28 retourne if it were the right color especially because, as others have said, it's great for casual daily use.


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> I have to confess that I went stress shopping the other day and ordered a Marc Jacobs Ceramic Snapshot online, even though I've said that I will never get a bag this year.  I picked it up yesterday after work and OMG I had to return it immediately.  You'd think with such a cute small bag that it should be light like feather, but no... the thing is a BRICK.  It's really too bad because I really like the color combo and it is super adorable.  An adorable BRICK. Argh.


That's so surprising, considering how small it is. Makes me sad, because MJ was my favorite brand just five years ago.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. Do you tend to buy the non handbags offerings (clothes, shoes, accessories, makeup, etc.) made by your favorite handbag brand(s)?
> 
> I typically don’t for two reasons. The main one is now I only buy premier bags. But, I refuse to pay the corresponding premier price for clothing, etc. I don’t see the value difference for those items that I do for handbags. Second, oddly, I really *don’t* like the other offerings for some of my favorite handbag brands. For example, I love my Chanel bags. But, they could sell Chanel clothing / shoes / jewelry at 2 for a $1 from a kiosk in my living room and I wouldn’t buy any. Maaaaaybe I would buy a jacket?  But, nah. The clothes aren’t me.
> 
> I have some Fendi items I love but again, I’m not impressed for the most part about their styling. And, while I like a lot of Gucci’s shoes, I’m chomping at the bit for them.
> 
> The exception is Dior. I do tend to like the clothing and have a few pieces - both vintage and current. I often like the sunglasses and have owned several pair over the years. (just broke a pair and need a replacement.) And, I buy Dior perfume and makeup. But, I can’t say I’m a big Dior buyer. Relative to the rest of my closet, my Dior items are a tiny percentage. And that is due to cost. I’m just not spending high 3 / low 4 figures on a sweater.
> 
> But, I’m curious to see if any of you are flat out lovers of brand x and buy a good portion of their total offering.  If so? Is it more about the superior performance you perceive with the items, convenience?


i am with you on the price matter, no way to spend THAT amount on something that can be stained badly on the first wear, or become wrong size if i change weight a bit, etc
i do love shoes from BV, they make awesome flats, i have quite a few pairs, espadrilles, sandals, dodgers. A couple of Balenciaga, too. 
A few scarves from both brands, Balenciaga sunnies, a lot of silver jewelry from BV and a dozen of leather bracelets from Bal, i usually buy something else from my fave brands, but hardly ever it is from RTW section


----------



## ksuromax

my one and (i think) only beige/ivory bag is my very first BV - Sloane


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of our leisure travel has been to Europe (to visit our families. My dear daddy was French. Mr. S’s maternal family is British), Caribbean and Oceana (I like tropical vacays) We’ve only recently started traveling to Mexico despite living so closely in the US. Part of the reason was / is safety concerns. But, over the last year, we’ve been giving it a try. Last year we went to Cancun which was a lot of fun. Now we’re trying Puerto Vallarta.
> 
> We’re staying at a marvelous resort called The Grand Luxxe. Everything is beautiful and well appointed down to the private pool on our balcony.  And.. our introvert selves are super happy it’s low season (who knew?) so, the resort is well below capacity. I’m feeling super lazy so I’m waaaay behind on pretty bag pics.  Please excuse my vacation brain.
> View attachment 4382403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the view and presentation of the snack were gorgeous. The actual food on this platter was beyond disgusting.  We renamed it “Worms, Aardvark testicles and Larvae Surprise”.
> 
> I “only” took 4 bags with me for the 8 days.  my Fendi & Dior WOC, my Prada straw & reptile tote (my go to beach bag) and my Chanel tote. I only used the tote on the plane and it’s been a _great_ travel bag.
> 
> You can see it here on our day of arrival. Despite me looking like who-did-it-and-how-can-we-make-them-stop, Mr. S wanted to get some pics right away. Aaaaand, because we were laughing so much, this is the EXACT first shot he got. I didn’t crop a thing. My head is missing but, who cares. He knows what I look like and he got the tote in the shot.  it was packed to the brim and still not heavy at all. Whoop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did finally get a better shot of me. Here you can see the scale of the bag on me.  I’m 5’8”. It’s big but, doesn’t overwhelm me all!  Me wuv my wittle tote!  But, holy ham sandwich, Batman!!!  I was _roasting_ in those jeans and tennis shoes!!!!  I couldn’t WAIT to get into the room to shower, do something to my travel weary hair (frizz thy name is Sparkle) and change into a sundress and flip flops!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bizarre note, my Prada tote that I’ve loved for years, ruined one of my new sundresses!!!!  I wore it shopping and evidently the straw was too rough for the delicate fabric and heavily snagged the side. I’m so bummed. I loved that little dress. I swear it had magic beans sewn in the lining because it made my knocking hard on the door of  50yo body look killer in it.  My butt actually levitated 2 inches higher to young Sparkle days.    Plus, cute sundresses are so hard to find. This hasn’t happened before and the straw isn’t rough. I don’t get it.
> 
> Anyway, the next day, Mr. S and I headed out for a quick casual dinner with my Fendi flower appliqué tube WOC. Have you ladies tried Yellow Box flip flops? They are amazing: super cute and extremely comfortable. Perfect thing for vacations and super casual times. Most of the styles even have sparkles.   I get tons of compliments when I wear them and I have them in a couple different colors.  These are the ones I had on this day. (Image from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382437
> 
> And, Mr. S and me with my perfect little Fendi WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382399
> View attachment 4382400
> 
> We aren’t huge eaters. So, at dinner we ordered the “small” shrimp appetizer and the Mahi Mahi dinner for two. OMG!! Look at how much food they brought us!!!
> 
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under all the mussels, clams, shrimp, etc. was a huge Mahi Mahi steak.   Um...food for two?  Two what? Pro football linebackers? Heavyweight Boxers? Sumo Wrestlers?   Seriously though, we have eaten at some of the best restaurants on the planet. (Business expense accounts don’t hurt. Bwa Ha Ha!) Yet, this was probably the second best meal I’ve had in my life!!! And, it cost next to nothing!!!! If you get to Puerto Vallarta , RUN to Martini en Fuego Grill Restaurant. And, bring me a doggie bag!!!
> 
> I was in seafood HEAVEN!!!! I want to move into the restaurant to live.  It’s family owned. Think they’ll adopt me???
> 
> Bye for now.  The margaritas are coming. My current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382456


all fabulous!! the place and view, the food, and funny you!!  
enjoy and post more pics!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Oh, you're making me feel guilty... I don't have fabric, but I have three plastic tubs of gorgeous yarn on the top shelf of my clothes closet, just sitting there!


+1
i knit occasionally, just for meditation, nothing special, or fancy, but to keep the skill 'alive'


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> How old is your DD? I haven’t had to wait to “pass on” bags to mine. She’s 24 and even though we now live in different cities, my bags come up missing whenever she visits. I had to  threaten her with dismemberment to get my M/L pearly grey Chanel flap back a few months ago. My mini pink Fendi Mon Tresor bucket went awol for about 6 weeks. And, often when I plan to sell, she argues like she’s before our Supreme Court for why she should get the bag.
> 
> Almost every bag I’ve gifted in the last couple years has been to her too. I’m seriously thinking of giving the ivory Chanel to her. But, honestly, I’m trying not to spoil her.  I didn’t grow up with my parents having the capacity or inclination to buy me designer bags. So, I’m not all that excited about gifting them to her. I think there is value to having to earn optional, milestone stuff. I’m much more an experience giving mom than a stuff giving mom.
> 
> That being said, it would be awesome to gift an amazing bag to her down the road in her early 30’s when she will appreciate it.
> 
> You didn’t mention your third favorite brand. Lol!
> 
> What is it about Chanel jackets? They have a draw for many of us who have disparate tastes and styles. It’s bizarre.  I will fully admit that my desire to have one was more “it’s a Chanel jacket!” Than true love for them. The brand and cache are the pulls for me there.
> 
> That being said, I have a rule. If I can only afford (or am only willing to stretch for) one of something, I won’t buy it. I don’t like “edging” into things. So, yes, I can buy a Chanel jacket tomorrow. But, I can’t see me parting with money to own 5-10. So why have my one C jacket???
> 
> This is part of my internal debate on a Hermes. I’m not buying just one Hermes like I edged in with a coupon for a bag that fell off the back of the truck. If I can’t buy several at will because I simply adore them, then I don’t know I want just one. That being said, there aren’t several I want sooo...? Lol!
> 
> But, you ladies get my point. I’m comfy playing where I play. I can’t feel happy spending $20k per on a bag. I can’t feel right spending $5k or more on a C jackets. I’m fully supportive of those who can without mental or financial issue.  But, I’m NOT going to be the country mouse who had to beg, borrow and steal to edge into *one* of anything that I can’t really afford to have in droves. Call it prideful. I call it not getting caught up and financial sense.
> Yes! It makes sense to me. Exactly! Bags, coats, fine jewelry, watches (though I don’t like ‘em), and some shoes are pieces I don’t mind spending more for because I’ll have them for yeeeeaaarrrs!  Sundresses? T-shirts? Etc. Those items may look beady bead, faded and tired after one season whether they are high, mid or low end. I’m not spending money on disposable clothes.


yes, disposable! perfect word!  
i have a Versace runway dress i wear to the big events/places, and it's an IT item.


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> Your collections sound dreamy!! Do you have tips for buying vintage clothing? Do you mostly do this in person or online?



Usually in person. 

I have to admit alot of my stuff were amazing cast-offs from relatives from a time when 'vintage' was not a thing and they were pleased their prized outfits were going to get a second life. 

Apart from that  I've kept my regular contacts from way back (I'm wearing an Austrian boiled wool vintage jacket today to a Gucci event) They let me know if isomething I'd be interested in has come in. Obviously, I buy for only me and in my size so whereas they're used to highend dealers who'll buy a lot they'll get more from me for a single piece. Unlike dealers., if the price is high I'll say so and offer them what's fair  but I'm straight and they can have cash immediately if agreed. I never say I'll look if I'm not interested and if the price is good I won't even barter. This was how I've just ended up with 2 fantastic new to me wool capes. One, a rare Welsh wool and another, a maxi red/black/yellow check 1970s number. Whatever the price I'll get it for a fraction of what Decades etc will sell it. 

My tips are:
Go to reputable textile and costume auctions. If you're the end user you can outbid any dealer. 
Don't buy before Christmas, party season is when people go looking for that fabulous vintage trophy. 
Look in the Winter for hats and wedding dresses or furs in Summer  Usually cheaper. 
Never buy anything with any holes/stains/etc. 
Check and double check for any damage 
Don't haggle for the sake of it, offer a fair price if the price is unreasonable. If they say no walk away and don't go back. 
If you go to a vintage fair go at the start with the dealers to get the best or the end when they're wanting to makeup cash and lighten their load. 
Check all details are contemporaneous to the garment. 
Know your designer labels and dates as lots of dealers sew it designer labels to hum drum garments. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.


Love your Flora!  
i have a scarf from that line


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Picked up this Mz Wallace Mini Metro tote. Super light , fits everything I carry and kind of goes with my Cole Haan sneakers .


so cool!!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> so cool!!


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Love your Flora!
> i have a scarf from that line


Excellent! I think they call that variation Microflora, I have it in browny-pink and had6it monogrammed, you could get yours done. 

Wearing my Gucci Flara hoody tonight to an event. It might be just silk but OMG it's so warm. Post pics later


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> my one and (i think) only beige/ivory bag is my very first BV - Sloane



Beautiful, such a great neutral


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Excellent! I think they call that variation Microflora, I have it in browny-pink and had6it monogrammed, you could get yours done.
> 
> Wearing my Gucci Flara hoody tonight to an event. It might be just silk but OMG it's so warm. Post pics later


i am not that big fan, i am fine without monogramming  
i believe you look fab! will wait for your pics! 



papertiger said:


> Beautiful, such a great neutral


thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> Usually in person.
> 
> I have to admit alot of my stuff were amazing cast-offs from relatives from a time when 'vintage' was not a thing and they were pleased their prized outfits were going to get a second life.
> 
> Apart from that  I've kept my regular contacts from way back (I'm wearing an Austrian boiled wool vintage jacket today to a Gucci event) They let me know if isomething I'd be interested in has come in. Obviously, I buy for only me and in my size so whereas they're used to highend dealers who'll buy a lot they'll get more from me for a single piece. Unlike dealers., if the price is high I'll say so and offer them what's fair  but I'm straight and they can have cash immediately if agreed. I never say I'll look if I'm not interested and if the price is good I won't even barter. This was how I've just ended up with 2 fantastic new to me wool capes. One, a rare Welsh wool and another, a maxi red/black/yellow check 1970s number. Whatever the price I'll get it for a fraction of what Decades etc will sell it.
> 
> My tips are:
> Go to reputable textile and costume auctions. If you're the end user you can outbid any dealer.
> Don't buy before Christmas, party season is when people go looking for that fabulous vintage trophy.
> Look in the Winter for hats and wedding dresses or furs in Summer  Usually cheaper.
> Never buy anything with any holes/stains/etc.
> Check and double check for any damage
> Don't haggle for the sake of it, offer a fair price if the price is unreasonable. If they say no walk away and don't go back.
> If you go to a vintage fair go at the start with the dealers to get the best or the end when they're wanting to makeup cash and lighten their load.
> Check all details are contemporaneous to the garment.
> Know your designer labels and dates as lots of dealers sew it designer labels to hum drum garments.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Very helpful. Thank you! And lucky you for the hand-me-downs!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> my one and (i think) only beige/ivory bag is my very first BV - Sloane


Fantastic pic, fabulous bag!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Fantastic pic, fabulous bag!


thank you!


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I love the pop of yellow on this bag!  There was a woman who used to post here a few years ago who had a gorgeous white / grey / yellow color blocked bag.
> 
> Thanks for the insight. You and others on this post are making me actively consider a K because I see how much fun you all have _using_ the Kelly.  There is also a clutch someone showed (not the one I usually see on tPF) that was cute as could be. I saved a pic but can’t recall the name.
> 
> I would definitely buy preloved because I would want the exact color, leather, hardware I want. Plus, I don’t want H scarves, jewelry or shoes so, I would never be “offered” anything but the door.   A smallish pink K is what I think I want. But, I’m not wearing my current pinks enough as it is. So, maybe, arich burgundy or cobalt would be other great options?  I would love a white bag.  But, I have no idea if they even manufacture a pure white K.
> 
> I *reeeaaaally* *wish* I *could* *try* *one* *on*. When, I was in Paris the summer before last, I went to a reseller and tried some on. But, the bags were so tired I couldn’t get a good feel for the bag. And, I don’t have any bag loving friends who own one.
> 
> This is definitely in my radar screen, though. We’ll see!! Right now, though, I’m all about my jewelry collection. Lol!



the best place (and probably *only* place)  to see B and K multiple sizes, in multiple colors, in multiple leathers is to attend the TPF H annual get together in Las Vegas. This year, meeting is weekend of MAy 5th. Lots of fun, games, scarf tying demos, meals, and H shopping. They’re even doing a swap this year. Last day to sign up is April 1.   This is the bag lineup from the 2017 meeting. Sadly, I won’t be able to make it this year.  that’s my orange pico in the front


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I think my *Gucci Bright Animalier *fits better with this group rather than the grey. I love carrying this bag. The *Gucci Flora Nice tote *is more (off)white than a true multicolour so I'm including them here. Both of these 'white' bags are quite practical because they're not one colour. I don't worry about these bags at all. And for once I do have the Flora loafers to match  not that I've ever worn them together - yet.
> 
> I worry more about my *beige Gucci Bold BTH *and carry  the handle sometimes with a handkerchief in my hand (you can't really see it unless you want to) but mostly on the arm or by the shoulder strap. The *YSL Ivory Majorelle *has been really good and I have carried quite a bit even in London. I ca't remember if I did actually spray this 10 YEARS AGO this year. Love this bag, perhaps because it's so atypical, it reminds me of the glam years of 1960s travel, so mod.
> 
> *The Hermes ivory Arceau clutch *was my grandmothers. Us 'girls' had to wait till my cousin got married before any of us got our hands on her H bags permanently. My cousin got the (only) Kelly and my sister and I received what was supposed to be one each,happily this was inside my Sac Mallette without anyone noticing/caring so I got 2 actually (and I've ever mentioned it except to you guys ha ha).  The craftsperson at Hermes cleaned it for me as a present for my graduation 10 years ago (May) and I wore it to the ceremony.
> 
> The *white ostrich shopper *is from Gianni Barbato and I bought it in the sale years ago. You could say it was an expensive impulse buy which is not how I normally shop, but like lots of you I have my price limit on bags, even for exotics. I love ostrich, usually can't justify the prices designers charge. This is a Summer neutral and not over-designed, so when this came along, albeit late in the season, at an OK price, I just went for it. I didn't spray it, not worth risking on an exotic so I am resigned to it not staying pristine.




Hee hee there’s your majorelle! Love this bag! Mine is fuschia, think YSL called it orchid. Yes it’s my favorite airline “personal item.”


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Hee hee there’s your majorelle! Love this bag! Mine is fuschia, think YSL called it orchid. Yes it’s my favorite airline “personal item.”


 Marjorelle sisters in arms


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> the best place (and probably *only* place)  to see B and K multiple sizes, in multiple colors, in multiple leathers is to attend the TPF H annual get together in Las Vegas. This year, meeting is weekend of MAy 5th. Lots of fun, games, scarf tying demos, meals, and H shopping. They’re even doing a swap this year. Last day to sign up is April 1.   This is the bag lineup from the 2017 meeting. Sadly, I won’t be able to make it this year.  that’s my orange pico in the front
> View attachment 4387627


Sounds like a blast. No way I can make it this year. I wish we had more regional tPF get togethers that aren’t brand specific. I’d love to meet all my pocket friends face to face.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> the best place (and probably *only* place)  to see B and K multiple sizes, in multiple colors, in multiple leathers is to attend the TPF H annual get together in Las Vegas. This year, meeting is weekend of MAy 5th. Lots of fun, games, scarf tying demos, meals, and H shopping. They’re even doing a swap this year. Last day to sign up is April 1.   This is the bag lineup from the 2017 meeting. Sadly, I won’t be able to make it this year.  that’s my orange pico in the front
> View attachment 4387627



Fantastic!


----------



## papertiger

bellarusa said:


> I have to confess that I went stress shopping the other day and ordered a Marc Jacobs Ceramic Snapshot online, even though I've said that I will never get a bag this year.  I picked it up yesterday after work and OMG I had to return it immediately.  You'd think with such a cute small bag that it should be light like feather, but no... the thing is a BRICK.  It's really too bad because I really like the color combo and it is super adorable.  An adorable BRICK. Argh.



Such a shame, very pretty though


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!

I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right??? 



	

		
			
		

		
	
The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. They are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work like worth it.


What a glorious place! I could use a glasses cleaning. Now.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.


Wow what a vacation.  Enjoy! Life is short!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> What a glorious place! I could use a glasses cleaning. Now.


IKR?!  Shouldn’t this just be a “thing”?


----------



## Sparkletastic

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow what a vacation.  Enjoy! Life is short!!


Thank you!  It’s naptime now. The sun and all that lying around doing nothing tired us out.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.



What a heavenly place!!!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> my one and (i think) only beige/ivory bag is my very first BV - Sloane


What an elegant color!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.


Looks gorgeous... continue to enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.


Fabulous!!!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.


Great pics, enjoy your bonus days!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.


Sounds idyllic! I need someone to clean my glasses for me.


----------



## whateve

I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.



Vintage wonders! All beauties!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


They all  have amazing leather. What a collection!


----------



## dcooney4

January and February I was so good this month not. I picked up a very funky little summer crossbody from Mz Wallace yesterday. Will post my stats tonight or tomorrow just in case something else goes today.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


Nice browns! I really love the colour of the first - red/brown. I found pure brown hard to wear since I am always in black, so red/brown has always seemed like a great neutral to me.


----------



## lynne_ross

End of Mar and this month (and this year in total) I bought 1 bag and sold none. I have 2 listed for sale so hopefully they are sold over next 2 months. 

My daughter bought a bag yesterday. We looked everywhere at the mall yesterday and she did not like anything. We found one online last night and she paid with her allowance money. It is a kids inspired by rainbow mini birkin with a strap - she clearly likes Hermes.... I’ll post when it arrives.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> January and February I was so good this month not. I picked up a very funky little summer crossbody from Mz Wallace yesterday. Will post my stats tonight or tomorrow just in case something else goes today.



You’re not alone! I got myself a Tumi crossbody on sale. [emoji3]  Please post a pic of your MZW.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


Your Coach collection is a wonder of this world! I love that second Coach. Your knowledge of vintage Coach surpasses mine by far, but I could tell just by looking at that picture that it was a special one!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


You have a fabulous collection of brown bags. I love those vintage Coach bags, from the late 60s/early 70s, when Coach was made in the USA. The leather must be completely amazing. Did you have to restore those two bags?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> End of Mar and this month (and this year in total) I bought 1 bag and sold none. I have 2 listed for sale so hopefully they are sold over next 2 months.
> 
> My daughter bought a bag yesterday. We looked everywhere at the mall yesterday and she did not like anything. We found one online last night and she paid with her allowance money. It is a kids inspired by rainbow mini birkin with a strap - she clearly likes Hermes.... I’ll post when it arrives.


Would love to see a photo. I'm trying to imagine a Birkin with rainbow colors... or rainbows on it... or did I misunderstand your description???


----------



## ElainePG

My March stats:
Bags & SLGs in: 0
Bags & SLGs out: 0

Boring, boring, boring!!!


----------



## ElainePG

I have two bags in the brown category, if taupe counts as a shade of brown. The first is my *Valentino Rockstud*, which everyone here saw a lot of in January when I was deciding whether or not to keep it (and I decided I could make it work by leaving the fiddly clasp un-clasped). The second is my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Would love to see a photo. I'm trying to imagine a Birkin with rainbow colors... or rainbows on it... or did I misunderstand your description???


No you did not misunderstand! The description colour is ‘rainbow’!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I have two bags in the brown category, if taupe counts as a shade of brown. The first is my *Valentino Rockstud*, which everyone here saw a lot of in January when I was deciding whether or not to keep it (and I decided I could make it work by leaving the fiddly clasp un-clasped). The second is my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*.
> 
> View attachment 4390032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390031


Are you using the Valentino now that you do not feel you need to close clasp? Great neutral colour.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Vintage wonders! All beauties!





dcooney4 said:


> They all  have amazing leather. What a collection!





lynne_ross said:


> Nice browns! I really love the colour of the first - red/brown. I found pure brown hard to wear since I am always in black, so red/brown has always seemed like a great neutral to me.


Last year I bought some waterproof leather boots. They were out of black so I ended up with dark brown, which I wear with all my brown purses. I think having those boots in brown has made me wear my brown purses a lot more. 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Your Coach collection is a wonder of this world! I love that second Coach. Your knowledge of vintage Coach surpasses mine by far, but I could tell just by looking at that picture that it was a special one!


Your collection is amazing!


ElainePG said:


> You have a fabulous collection of brown bags. I love those vintage Coach bags, from the late 60s/early 70s, when Coach was made in the USA. The leather must be completely amazing. Did you have to restore those two bags?



Thank you!

Coach was made in NYC up through 1989, then they opened a Puerto Rican plant so it was still technically the US. In the 90s they started opening plants in other countries but still continued to make things in the US through 2002. There is usually a big difference in the leather quality between US and China, but some of the other plants they used had great quality.

All of them were bought second hand. I can't remember what I did exactly to the two oldest bags. I may have washed the suede one. I remember brushing the suede vigorously. I don't think I washed the bag with the two pockets on front. It was in amazing condition already and I don't like to take too many risks when they are rare. I feel so lucky to have found it on ebay from a seller who didn't know what they had. I imagine it would have sold for a lot more than I paid.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Are you using the Valentino now that you do not feel you need to close clasp? Great neutral colour.


It's not up in the "rotation" at the moment, but yes, I did decide to keep it. And the next time I need that color bag for an outfit, or that unstructured shape for an activity, I will definitely reach for it. 

The color is described as "cognac" and while I don't wear brown clothes, I like the way it looks against black. Fortunately, the law about bags and shoes having to match was repealed!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


Great brown bags and fantastic leathers!



ElainePG said:


> My March stats:
> Bags & SLGs in: 0
> Bags & SLGs out: 0
> 
> Boring, boring, boring!!!


Well done on the stats Elaine!



ElainePG said:


> I have two bags in the brown category, if taupe counts as a shade of brown. The first is my *Valentino Rockstud*, which everyone here saw a lot of in January when I was deciding whether or not to keep it (and I decided I could make it work by leaving the fiddly clasp un-clasped). The second is my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*.
> 
> View attachment 4390032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390031


Lovely neutrals


----------



## More bags

*March Update and YTD Stats

Challenges*
1) Colour Challenge with 4 grey bags - completed

Hermes Etain Bolide 31 - 3x
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM - 2x
Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case - 2x
Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage - 2x
2) Money Matters - completed

Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - 2x
3) Misc Challenges

Rotated 8 pens YTD
Carried 16 bags in March
Read 12 books YTD
*March* *Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 1 in, 0 out (Bottega Veneta card case in Baccara Rose picked up on holidays)

*YTD* *Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out
SLGs - 1 in, 0 out


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> My March stats:
> Bags & SLGs in: 0
> Bags & SLGs out: 0
> 
> Boring, boring, boring!!!





More bags said:


> *March Update and YTD Stats
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) Colour Challenge with 4 grey bags - completed
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 - 3x
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM - 2x
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case - 2x
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage - 2x
> 2) Money Matters - completed
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - 2x
> 3) Misc Challenges
> 
> Rotated 8 pens YTD
> Carried 16 bags in March
> Read 12 books YTD
> *March* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out (Bottega Veneta card case in Baccara Rose picked up on holidays)
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out


Wonderful stats! You're both doing a fabulous job of shopping your own bag closets! More bags, I love that you had one in and one out!


----------



## whateve

March stats

I carried all my green and brown bags this month.

bags in  0
bags out  2
SLGs in 0
SLGs out 4
I'm very happy with my stats.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *March Update and YTD Stats
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) Colour Challenge with 4 grey bags - completed
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 - 3x
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM - 2x
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case - 2x
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage - 2x
> 2) Money Matters - completed
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - 2x
> 3) Misc Challenges
> 
> Rotated 8 pens YTD
> Carried 16 bags in March
> Read 12 books YTD
> *March* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out (Bottega Veneta card case in Baccara Rose picked up on holidays)
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out


Wow well done!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My March stats:
> Bags & SLGs in: 0
> Bags & SLGs out: 0
> 
> Boring, boring, boring!!!


Not boring! I say well done.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I have two bags in the brown category, if taupe counts as a shade of brown. The first is my *Valentino Rockstud*, which everyone here saw a lot of in January when I was deciding whether or not to keep it (and I decided I could make it work by leaving the fiddly clasp un-clasped). The second is my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*.
> 
> View attachment 4390032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390031


Two beauties! I love that cognac color. I find I too can make that work better for me than plain brown.


----------



## dcooney4

March 
Bags in 3
Bags out 1 
Slgs in 0
Slgs out 1
My ins are relatively inexpensive fun summer bags.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't remember the name of the challenge but I did the one where you put up for sale two bags or drop their prices on ones already up. I dropped the prices and sold one that first day. Unfortunately only one sold so far. The consignment shop sold a inexpensive wallet for me.


----------



## dcooney4

I have quite a few brown bags .


----------



## dcooney4

A few more. The Miu Miu needs a new picture because it is more tan than taupe, but you get the idea.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is my funky Mz Wallace Micro Sutton in Grey Camo. It is a cross body bag but the strap is removable and the clips can clip to the bottom to make it look more duffle shaped. It fits all my stuff despite being tiny. No sunshine here right now and it got cold again. So will have to wait a bit longer to wear it. Will only be wearing it with my light colored summer clothes.


----------



## lynne_ross

My one brown bag - LV neverfull. This is my main work bag since I need to bring laptop, charger and mouse everywhere with me. I work from home 1-2 days a week so today it is in my home office.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my funky Mz Wallace Micro Sutton in Grey Camo. It is a cross body bag but the strap is removable and the clips can clip to the bottom to make it look more duffle shaped. It fits all my stuff despite being tiny. No sunshine here right now and it got cold again. So will have to wait a bit longer to wear it. Will only be wearing it with my light colored summer clothes.



You do have a lot of brown bags!! Wonderful collection!  And this MZW is a cutie. [emoji3]


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> You do have a lot of brown bags!! Wonderful collection!  And this MZW is a cutie. [emoji3]


The Mz is a lot lighter then the photo but there are snow flurries today so not good for pictures.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love brown bags!!

My two brown LVs, quite special because the Speedy is my very first real designer bag, and the St Cloud was my moon's very first real designer bag (which she had since passed on to me hehe):



My Coach Rogue, a dream bag of mine; this amazing amazing little leather backpack I picked up in Italy for €30 (the leather is so awesome and looks better with the wear, can't believe I didn't buy out the whole store); and my very beloved Alto Dooney:



And a couple of random bags I've picked up over the years. The straw/wicker(?) bags I've picked up from tropical vacations, and I especially love the little beaded one which suits all my colorful outfits and is so fun and carefree. The packable nylon Henri Bendel is in their classic brown-and-white stripe, and with its thick canvas straps it's perfect for shorter hikes!
View attachment 4390816


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My stats for the month are very naughty o_o I bought three bags, and none out!! The first two were celebrations for my school acceptances (thank you all for your congratulations from my last post!!! ) and my raise, and I'd been thinking about them for a long time. 

The little crochet bag was an impulse purchase because it was so cheap from Etsy and I've been thinking about non-leather bags I could buy. I kind of regret it because the strap is just braided yarn so it stretches out like crazy!! I'm going to sew it down so it's a wearable length, but I'm disappointed the Etsy seller didn't figure out a way to keep the strap from stretching and I'm worried it'll suddenly break on me. If it breaks it'll be easy for me to find a way to fix because I do like needle crafts quite a bit. But it's a very cute bag otherwise!


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wonderful stats! You're both doing a fabulous job of shopping your own bag closets! More bags, I love that you had one in and one out!


Thank you. It was a deliberate one in one out move for me. I took it as an opportunity to release an old tote when a new one followed me home.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> March stats
> 
> I carried all my green and brown bags this month.
> 
> bags in  0
> bags out  2
> SLGs in 0
> SLGs out 4
> I'm very happy with my stats.


Fantastic stats whateve! Congratulations on your outs.



dcooney4 said:


> Wow well done!


 Thank you dc!



dcooney4 said:


> March
> Bags in 3
> Bags out 1
> Slgs in 0
> Slgs out 1
> My ins are relatively inexpensive fun summer bags.


Great job on the outs! So nice to anticipate summer with some fun bags. I hope you’ll share your goodies!

[edited to add] cute MZW!



dcooney4 said:


> I have quite a few brown bags .





dcooney4 said:


> A few more. The Miu Miu needs a new picture because it is more tan than taupe, but you get the idea.


Beautiful collection of browns and tans! I like your Miu Miu!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> My one brown bag - LV neverfull. This is my main work bag since I need to bring laptop, charger and mouse everywhere with me. I work from home 1-2 days a week so today it is in my home office.


Great bag, it sounds like a wonderful workhorse.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love brown bags!!
> 
> My two brown LVs, quite special because the Speedy is my very first real designer bag, and the St Cloud was my moon's very first real designer bag (which she had since passed on to me hehe):
> View attachment 4390807
> 
> 
> My Coach Rogue, a dream bag of mine; this amazing amazing little leather backpack I picked up in Italy for €30 (the leather is so awesome and looks better with the wear, can't believe I didn't buy out the whole store); and my very beloved Alto Dooney:
> View attachment 4390808
> 
> 
> And a couple of random bags I've picked up over the years. The straw/wicker(?) bags I've picked up from tropical vacations, and I especially love the little beaded one which suits all my colorful outfits and is so fun and carefree. The packable nylon Henri Bendel is in their classic brown-and-white stripe, and with its thick canvas straps it's perfect for shorter hikes!
> View attachment 4390816


Great brown collection. I like the look of the Rogue and I especially like your colourful straw/wicker bag.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> My stats for the month are very naughty o_o I bought three bags, and none out!! The first two were celebrations for my school acceptances (thank you all for your congratulations from my last post!!! ) and my raise, and I'd been thinking about them for a long time.
> 
> The little crochet bag was an impulse purchase because it was so cheap from Etsy and I've been thinking about non-leather bags I could buy. I kind of regret it because the strap is just braided yarn so it stretches out like crazy!! I'm going to sew it down so it's a wearable length, but I'm disappointed the Etsy seller didn't figure out a way to keep the strap from stretching and I'm worried it'll suddenly break on me. If it breaks it'll be easy for me to find a way to fix because I do like needle crafts quite a bit. But it's a very cute bag otherwise!


Congratulations on your school acceptances and raise! Definitely worth celebrating your hard work! Well done.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love brown bags!!
> 
> My two brown LVs, quite special because the Speedy is my very first real designer bag, and the St Cloud was my moon's very first real designer bag (which she had since passed on to me hehe):
> View attachment 4390807
> 
> 
> My Coach Rogue, a dream bag of mine; this amazing amazing little leather backpack I picked up in Italy for €30 (the leather is so awesome and looks better with the wear, can't believe I didn't buy out the whole store); and my very beloved Alto Dooney:
> View attachment 4390808
> 
> 
> And a couple of random bags I've picked up over the years. The straw/wicker(?) bags I've picked up from tropical vacations, and I especially love the little beaded one which suits all my colorful outfits and is so fun and carefree. The packable nylon Henri Bendel is in their classic brown-and-white stripe, and with its thick canvas straps it's perfect for shorter hikes!
> View attachment 4390816


I love the diversity of your bags. I am trying to add a bit of fun to mine too.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Fantastic stats whateve! Congratulations on your outs.
> 
> Thank you dc!
> 
> 
> Great job on the outs! So nice to anticipate summer with some fun bags. I hope you’ll share your goodies!
> 
> [edited to add] cute MZW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection of browns and tans! I like your Miu Miu!


Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My stats for the month are very naughty o_o I bought three bags, and none out!! The first two were celebrations for my school acceptances (thank you all for your congratulations from my last post!!! ) and my raise, and I'd been thinking about them for a long time.
> 
> The little crochet bag was an impulse purchase because it was so cheap from Etsy and I've been thinking about non-leather bags I could buy. I kind of regret it because the strap is just braided yarn so it stretches out like crazy!! I'm going to sew it down so it's a wearable length, but I'm disappointed the Etsy seller didn't figure out a way to keep the strap from stretching and I'm worried it'll suddenly break on me. If it breaks it'll be easy for me to find a way to fix because I do like needle crafts quite a bit. But it's a very cute bag otherwise!


Congratulation on school and the raise!! I missed your post - what is the schooling for?


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


I wish they would bring back leather like this. Great leathers used to be common across many brands. Now, not so much. Even when the bag is thousands of dollars.   These are great finds. 


lynne_ross said:


> Nice browns! I really love the colour of the first - red/brown. I found pure brown hard to wear since I am always in black, so red/brown has always seemed like a great neutral to me.


I hadn’t thought of this. I’ll have to consider red browns. 


ElainePG said:


> My March stats:
> Bags & SLGs in: 0
> Bags & SLGs out: 0
> 
> Boring, boring, boring!!!


Great job. “Boring” is what we’re going for on this thread! LOL! 


ElainePG said:


> I have two bags in the brown category, if taupe counts as a shade of brown. The first is my *Valentino Rockstud*, which everyone here saw a lot of in January when I was deciding whether or not to keep it (and I decided I could make it work by leaving the fiddly clasp un-clasped). The second is my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*.
> 
> View attachment 4390032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390031


I cannot get over how much I love your Valentino.  I don’t like brown bags and I’m not a rock stud fan and yet I drool & covet EVERY time I see this bag!!! I almost cried when you considered getting rid of it for a moment.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> *March Update and YTD Stats
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) Colour Challenge with 4 grey bags - completed
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 - 3x
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM - 2x
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case - 2x
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage - 2x
> 2) Money Matters - completed
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - 2x
> 3) Misc Challenges
> 
> Rotated 8 pens YTD
> Carried 16 bags in March
> Read 12 books YTD
> *March* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out (Bottega Veneta card case in Baccara Rose picked up on holidays)
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out


Great job!  You are doing so well. You're always so thoughtful about how you manage your collections. Wonderful!  


whateve said:


> March stats
> 
> I carried all my green and brown bags this month.
> 
> bags in  0
> bags out  2
> SLGs in 0
> SLGs out 4
> I'm very happy with my stats.


Congrats!  Great job!


dcooney4 said:


> A few more. The Miu Miu needs a new picture because it is more tan than taupe, but you get the idea.


You do have a lot of lovely browns. Your Alma is wonderful!  Never let her go. And, I love your Miu Miu as well!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*April* “*Shopping* *Your* *Closet”* *Challenges* 

• _Color Challenge_ - Celebrate April’s Diamond birthstone by wearing all your white / cream bags at least once!

• _Spring Training_ - It’s baseball season!! Time for your “starting bag line up”  to batter up and score some fashion home runs. Select your best bag for each “position” and wear them each 2x this month.
     1. Work / Professional / Day
     2. Casual & Fun 
     3. Date Night / Girls Night Out
     4. Carefree

• _Crash & Burn_ - You know those bags lurking in your closet that Just. Need. To. Go?  Be brave and put one or more of them up for sale at 90 % or LESS of the lowest competitive price you can find. Alternatively, gift or donate the bag _now_ so you can get it out of your life and on to its new owner. 

• _Less Is More_ - Show your love for the least expensive bags in your collection. Pick the 2 that cost you the least (and / or had the lowest original retail price) and wear each of them twice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s* *March* *Stats* 

_Month:_
Bags In / Out: 0 / 0
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

_YTD_: 
Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

Shop Your Closet Challenges:  I went down in flames.  Too many travel days where I didn’t wear a bag at all. Lol! 

For April I’m going to try to hold to zero bag / SLG purchases while I evaluate exactly which bags I need to add to my collection. In the interim, I’m doing two challenges.

•  April Color - I’m going to wear my cream Diorama (I still struggle with this color but, I think I solved the issue by getting it matching and coordinating shoes. Still need more pastel clothes.) 

• Crash and Burn - I have these last four bags up for sale and they aren’t moving.   I’m positive I won’t sell anything else for at least a couple years after this because all my bags work well for me and I’m at the bare bones of what I can “live with” in my collection. (knowingly said as a spoiled purse lover. Lol!) In fact, I need to do some careful adding. But, I’m so sick of these “extra” bags hanging around and I’m beyond weary of selling bags in general. 

So, I’m going to take new photos and relist *all* of them for 90% or less of the lowest I see them listed for on any other site. In the US, Easter and Mother’s Day are coming up. That means this is the last 45ish days for decent handbag sales til back to school season in late August. These bags gotta go!!!


----------



## dcooney4

I forgot one but the LV Totally De in mm size.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


wow! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





ElainePG said:


> My March stats:
> Bags & SLGs in: 0
> Bags & SLGs out: 0
> 
> Boring, boring, boring!!!


A perfect record! Well done!


ElainePG said:


> I have two bags in the brown category, if taupe counts as a shade of brown. The first is my *Valentino Rockstud*, which everyone here saw a lot of in January when I was deciding whether or not to keep it (and I decided I could make it work by leaving the fiddly clasp un-clasped). The second is my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*.
> 
> View attachment 4390032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390031


I love love love that Rockstud!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *March Update and YTD Stats
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) Colour Challenge with 4 grey bags - completed
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 - 3x
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM - 2x
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case - 2x
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage - 2x
> 2) Money Matters - completed
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - 2x
> 3) Misc Challenges
> 
> Rotated 8 pens YTD
> Carried 16 bags in March
> Read 12 books YTD
> *March* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out (Bottega Veneta card case in Baccara Rose picked up on holidays)
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out


Well done!
I like that you've included books YTD! 
I might start that as well as an encouragement to read more (if you don't mind me being a copycat!) 


dcooney4 said:


> I don't remember the name of the challenge but I did the one where you put up for sale two bags or drop their prices on ones already up. I dropped the prices and sold one that first day. Unfortunately only one sold so far. The consignment shop sold a inexpensive wallet for me.


Oh dear - I forgot I did this too. Didn't work. 


dcooney4 said:


> I have quite a few brown bags .





dcooney4 said:


> A few more. The Miu Miu needs a new picture because it is more tan than taupe, but you get the idea.


A few lovely brown bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Doggone it - I lost all the quotes I had lined up! 
But - let me say instead - that wow - what a bunch of lovely brown bags you all have! 
(please forgive me - my iPad and I are not always friends… )


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> *April* “*Shopping* *Your* *Closet”* *Challenges*
> 
> • _Color Challenge_ - Celebrate April’s Diamond birthstone by wearing all your white / cream bags at least once!


I am going to attempt this!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *March* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 0
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> Shop Your Closet Challenges:  I went down in flames.  Too many travel days where I didn’t wear a bag at all. Lol!
> 
> For April I’m going to try to hold to zero bag / SLG purchases while I evaluate exactly which bags I need to add to my collection. In the interim, I’m doing two challenges.
> 
> •  April Color - I’m going to wear my cream Diorama (I still struggle with this color but, I think I solved the issue by getting it matching and coordinating shoes. Still need more pastel clothes.)
> 
> • Crash and Burn - I have these last four bags up for sale and they aren’t moving.   I’m positive I won’t sell anything else for at least a couple years after this because all my bags work well for me and I’m at the bare bones of what I can “live with” in my collection. (knowingly said as a spoiled purse lover. Lol!) In fact, I need to do some careful adding. But, I’m so sick of these “extra” bags hanging around and I’m beyond weary of selling bags in general.
> 
> So, I’m going to take new photos and relist *all* of them for 90% or less of the lowest I see them listed for on any other site. In the US, Easter and Mother’s Day are coming up. That means this is the last 45ish days for decent handbag sales til back to school season in late August. These bags gotta go!!!


Congrats on your stats!

I am with you on the crash and burn idea. I have 2 bags I want gone. Going to drop prices this weekend. I especially want them gone before I head to Paris in case I buy a new bag!


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> I forgot one but the LV Totally De in mm size.


I am not familiar with this style, how does this compare to the neverfull? I love the top zipper on this! Off to google.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats on your stats!
> 
> I am with you on the crash and burn idea. I have 2 bags I want gone. Going to drop prices this weekend. I especially want them gone before I head to Paris in case I buy a new bag!


I can’t wait to see what you may buy! When are you leaving?


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I can’t wait to see what you may buy! When are you leaving?


We are there first week of May. It is our first vacation with no kids since having kids - so it has been 7 years!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> We are there first week of May. It is our first vacation with no kids since having kids - so it has been 7 years!


That sounds like heaven.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> I am not familiar with this style, how does this compare to the neverfull? I love the top zipper on this! Off to google.


They no longer make it. It is wonderful. The straps are perfection ,not to short or long and  Comfortable. It has outside pockets as well as interior pockets. I think it is one of the bags that was designed for actual use and not just looks. My only thing is I barely carry anything in my bag anymore so it rarely gets used. I use mostly small bags now.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> They no longer make it. It is wonderful. The straps are perfection ,not to short or long and  Comfortable. It has outside pockets as well as interior pockets. I think it is one of the bags that was designed for actual use and not just looks. My only thing is I barely carry anything in my bag anymore so it rarely gets used. I use mostly small bags now.


Oh boo! I use my neverfull for work or when travelling. But sometimes I wish it had a zipper on top.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Oh boo! I use my neverfull for work or when travelling. But sometimes I wish it had a zipper on top.


You can still find them. The de is a bit harder to find but still out there. It has a gorgeous red interior.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *March Update and YTD Stats
> 
> Challenges*
> 1) Colour Challenge with 4 grey bags - completed
> 
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 - 3x
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM - 2x
> Chanel Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case - 2x
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage - 2x
> 2) Money Matters - completed
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party - 2x
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - 2x
> 3) Misc Challenges
> 
> Rotated 8 pens YTD
> Carried 16 bags in March
> Read 12 books YTD
> *March* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out (Bottega Veneta card case in Baccara Rose picked up on holidays)
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out


Wow... these are terrific stats! Amazing that you were able to carry 16 different bags in March.

12 books YTD is good! Do you have a book recommendation? I just finished the new Louise Penny mystery: _Kingdom of the Blind_. I thought it was one of her best, but it would only make sense if you've read the other books in the series.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> March stats
> 
> I carried all my green and brown bags this month.
> 
> bags in  0
> bags out  2
> SLGs in 0
> SLGs out 4
> *I'm very happy with my stats*.


You should be... these are great!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Two beauties! I love that cognac color. I find I too can make that work better for me than plain brown.


Do you think that's because cognac has some red undertones?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have quite a few brown bags .


You have a terrific LV collection. I don't think I knew that!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> We are there first week of May. It is our first vacation with no kids since having kids - so it has been 7 years!


Yay!!!! Have fun!!!


dcooney4 said:


> They no longer make it. It is wonderful. The straps are perfection ,not to short or long and  Comfortable. It has outside pockets as well as interior pockets. I think it is one of the bags that was designed for actual use and not just looks. My only thing is I barely carry anything in my bag anymore so it rarely gets used. I use mostly small bags now.


As I mentioned, Mr. S and I have been talking about getting some LV luggage. I think I’ve beat him back to just getting a rolling carryon each. Lol!  But, if I get one, I’d want a matching tote. The one you have would be gorgeous and practical. I would want to find it or something similar.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Great job!  You are doing so well. You're always so thoughtful about how you manage your collections. Wonderful!
> 
> Congrats!  Great job!
> You do have a lot of lovely browns. Your Alma is wonderful!  Never let her go. And, I love your Miu Miu as well!


Thank you so much! 



Sparkletastic said:


> *April* “*Shopping* *Your* *Closet”* *Challenges*
> 
> • _Color Challenge_ - Celebrate April’s Diamond birthstone by wearing all your white / cream bags at least once!
> 
> • _Spring Training_ - It’s baseball season!! Time for your “starting bag line up”  to batter up and score some fashion home runs. Select your best bag for each “position” and wear them each 2x this month.
> 1. Work / Professional / Day
> 2. Casual & Fun
> 3. Date Night / Girls Night Out
> 4. Carefree
> 
> • _Crash & Burn_ - You know those bags lurking in your closet that Just. Need. To. Go?  Be brave and put one or more of them up for sale at 90 % or LESS of the lowest competitive price you can find. Alternatively, gift or donate the bag _now_ so you can get it out of your life and on to its new owner.
> 
> • _Less Is More_ - Show your love for the least expensive bags in your collection. Pick the 2 that cost you the least (and / or had the lowest original retail price) and wear each of them twice.


Sparkletastic, you rock!  Thanks for putting the challenges together. I love your baseball spring training idea. I will spend some more time to think which bags are my starting line up.  I will also do the Less is More.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *March* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 0
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> Shop Your Closet Challenges:  I went down in flames.  Too many travel days where I didn’t wear a bag at all. Lol!
> 
> For April I’m going to try to hold to zero bag / SLG purchases while I evaluate exactly which bags I need to add to my collection. In the interim, I’m doing two challenges.
> 
> •  April Color - I’m going to wear my cream Diorama (I still struggle with this color but, I think I solved the issue by getting it matching and coordinating shoes. Still need more pastel clothes.)
> 
> • Crash and Burn - I have these last four bags up for sale and they aren’t moving.   I’m positive I won’t sell anything else for at least a couple years after this because all my bags work well for me and I’m at the bare bones of what I can “live with” in my collection. (knowingly said as a spoiled purse lover. Lol!) In fact, I need to do some careful adding. But, I’m so sick of these “extra” bags hanging around and I’m beyond weary of selling bags in general.
> 
> So, I’m going to take new photos and relist *all* of them for 90% or less of the lowest I see them listed for on any other site. In the US, Easter and Mother’s Day are coming up. That means this is the last 45ish days for decent handbag sales til back to school season in late August. These bags gotta go!!!


Fantastic progress and stats for the month and YTD!



dcooney4 said:


> I forgot one but the LV Totally De in mm size.


Love your DE Totally! 



Cookiefiend said:


> Well done!
> I like that you've included books YTD!
> I might start that as well as an encouragement to read more (if you don't mind me being a copycat!)
> 
> Oh dear - I forgot I did this too. Didn't work.
> 
> 
> A few lovely brown bags!


Please copy away, happy to support and encourage reading more books. Please share any good ones you come across, too!



lynne_ross said:


> We are there first week of May. It is our first vacation with no kids since having kids - so it has been 7 years!


Have a wonderful trip and congratulations on planning a child free break!


----------



## muchstuff

Quite a few browns...
-Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
-Bal mogano Hobo
-BV medium Veneta
-Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
-Prada cervo antik
-BV Sloane (selling this)
-Arayla regular Harlow
-Bal mogano Velo
-Bal chocolate Day
-Bal mogano Day


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *April* “*Shopping* *Your* *Closet”* *Challenges*
> 
> • _Color Challenge_ - Celebrate April’s Diamond birthstone by wearing all your white / cream bags at least once!
> 
> • _Spring Training_ - It’s baseball season!! Time for your “starting bag line up”  to batter up and score some fashion home runs. Select your best bag for each “position” and wear them each 2x this month.
> 1. Work / Professional / Day
> 2. Casual & Fun
> 3. Date Night / Girls Night Out
> 4. Carefree
> 
> • _Crash & Burn_ - You know those bags lurking in your closet that Just. Need. To. Go?  Be brave and put one or more of them up for sale at 90 % or LESS of the lowest competitive price you can find. Alternatively, gift or donate the bag _now_ so you can get it out of your life and on to its new owner.
> 
> • _Less Is More_ - Show your love for the least expensive bags in your collection. Pick the 2 that cost you the least (and / or had the lowest original retail price) and wear each of them twice.


Great challenges Spark!! Thanks!


muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day


What beauties!!! Especially that quilted BV.  I'm jealous since I really have not been able to incorporate browns into my wardrobe.  I normally wear greys and blacks for my pants, I'm not comfortable wearing them with brown bags.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day
> View attachment 4391572
> View attachment 4391584
> 
> View attachment 4391575
> View attachment 4391576
> View attachment 4391577
> View attachment 4391578
> View attachment 4391579
> View attachment 4391580
> View attachment 4391581
> 
> View attachment 4391586


They're gorgeous! How does the Bal hobo compare to the Day in size?


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Great challenges Spark!! Thanks!
> 
> What beauties!!! Especially that quilted BV.  I'm jealous since I really have not been able to incorporate browns into my wardrobe.  I normally wear greys and blacks for my pants, I'm not comfortable wearing them with brown bags.


I wear a lot of black and grey...I consider most shades of brown pretty neutral and provided my footwear is in the same range of colour I'm OK with it!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> They're gorgeous! How does the Bal hobo compare to the Day in size?


Not as much length, you can touch the bottom of the bag and you can see into it easier than the Day because of the longer strap drop, making it easier to find stuff in and you can fit in quite a bit. You can fit more in the Day, its just more of a black hole in comparison.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Wow... these are terrific stats! Amazing that you were able to carry 16 different bags in March.
> 
> 12 books YTD is good! Do you have a book recommendation? I just finished the new Louise Penny mystery: _Kingdom of the Blind_. I thought it was one of her best, but it would only make sense if you've read the other books in the series.


Thanks Elaine!  I like to carry the majority of my bags each month. I am struggling with one large clutch - vintage hand me down from my MIL.  Otherwise, everything else is working for my lifestyle.

I love Louise Penny and her Armand Gamache series. I will definitely check out Kingdom of the Blind!
A few recommendations,
1) A Man Called Ove by Fredrik Backman, a funny tale of an older man’s life turned upside down by a young family, set in Sweden
2) The Alice Network by Kate Quinn, historical fiction, WWII, female spy ring
3) Winter Garden by Kristin Hannah, historical fiction, WWII, Russia, mother-daughter-family relationships


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day
> View attachment 4391572
> View attachment 4391584
> 
> View attachment 4391575
> View attachment 4391576
> View attachment 4391577
> View attachment 4391578
> View attachment 4391579
> View attachment 4391580
> View attachment 4391581
> 
> View attachment 4391586


Lovely browns! I love your Sloane. May I ask why it is not working for you, is it the style, the colour?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Not as much length, you can touch the bottom of the bag and you can see into it easier than the Day because of the longer strap drop, making it easier to find stuff in and you can fit in quite a bit. You can fit more in the Day, its just more of a black hole in comparison.


Ooh, sounds like the hobo would be good for me. Is it just a little bigger/longer than the club? Hobos are almost as hard to find as clubs.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Lovely browns! I love your Sloane. May I ask why it is not working for you, is it the style, the colour?


I'm torn on that one because its a lovely bag but the strap is a little too wide for my narrow shoulders and I can't hand carry bags as much as I'd like to be able to. Just doesn't work for me, if I don't have two free hands my brain stops working.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Ooh, sounds like the hobo would be good for me. Is it just a little bigger/longer than the club? Hobos are almost as hard to find as clubs.


I've never seen a Club IRL. I'm thinking the Hobo has a bit more length but maybe the Club has more depth? The base looks wider to me in the Club photos.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I'm torn on that one because its a lovely bag but the strap is a little too wide for my narrow shoulders and I can't hand carry bags as much as I'd like to be able to. Just doesn't work for me, if I don't have two free hands my brain stops working.


Got it, that makes sense.


----------



## muchstuff

@whateve If you're looking for a Hobo take care to check the handle, the tubing in some of them gets disconnected at the ends. Doesn't affect function but they're floppier.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen a Club IRL. I'm thinking the Hobo has a bit more length but maybe the Club has more depth? The base looks wider to me in the Club photos.


I stumbled upon a club as my first Bal. It turned out to be the perfect purse for me. What a lucky find! I'd love another but I'm willing to give a hobo a try, since the only clubs I've seen listed are in colors that don't interest me.


muchstuff said:


> @whateve If you're looking for a Hobo take care to check the handle, the tubing in some of them gets disconnected at the ends. Doesn't affect function but they're floppier.


Thanks. I can see how that can happen.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I stumbled upon a club as my first Bal. It turned out to be the perfect purse for me. What a lucky find! I'd love another but I'm willing to give a hobo a try, since the only clubs I've seen listed are in colors that don't interest me.
> 
> Thanks. I can see how that can happen.


And I've always thought I'd like to try a Club...what colours are you interested in, I'll keep an eye out for both styles. That pic of my Hobo isn't a great one, here's a pic of the leather, its fab...


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine!  I like to carry the majority of my bags each month. I am struggling with one large clutch - vintage hand me down from my MIL.  Otherwise, everything else is working for my lifestyle.
> 
> I love Louise Penny and her Armand Gamache series. I will definitely check out Kingdom of the Blind!
> A few recommendations,
> 1) A Man Called Ove by Fredrik Backman, a funny tale of an older man’s life turned upside down by a young family, set in Sweden
> 2) The Alice Network by Kate Quinn, historical fiction, WWII, female spy ring
> 3) Winter Garden by Kristin Hannah, historical fiction, WWII, Russia, mother-daughter-family relationships



I just put The Alice Network in my Amazon Wish List (I store things there so when I want a new book, I go into the wish list and pick one out). Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> I have quite a few brown bags .


Great brown collection! Twins on the papillon


----------



## Miss_Dawn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love brown bags!!
> 
> My two brown LVs, quite special because the Speedy is my very first real designer bag, and the St Cloud was my moon's very first real designer bag (which she had since passed on to me hehe):
> View attachment 4390807
> 
> 
> My Coach Rogue, a dream bag of mine; this amazing amazing little leather backpack I picked up in Italy for €30 (the leather is so awesome and looks better with the wear, can't believe I didn't buy out the whole store); and my very beloved Alto Dooney:
> View attachment 4390808
> 
> 
> And a couple of random bags I've picked up over the years. The straw/wicker(?) bags I've picked up from tropical vacations, and I especially love the little beaded one which suits all my colorful outfits and is so fun and carefree. The packable nylon Henri Bendel is in their classic brown-and-white stripe, and with its thick canvas straps it's perfect for shorter hikes!
> View attachment 4390816


Your Coach Rogue is lovely!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!!!! Have fun!!!
> As I mentioned, Mr. S and I have been talking about getting some LV luggage. I think I’ve beat him back to just getting a rolling carryon each. Lol!  But, if I get one, I’d want a matching tote. The one you have would be gorgeous and practical. I would want to find it or something similar.


Sounds great. Because what’s the point of luggage without a matching bag?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> I could have sworn I already showed my brown bags. I have too many! I carried them all this month. All are Coach except for one Dooney. I don't normally like satchels but it is so cute. I found it at a Salvation Army for $9. The second purse and the second from the end are very rare, very vintage Coach, late 60s-early 70s.


You have every brown tone covered! Beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> I have two bags in the brown category, if taupe counts as a shade of brown. The first is my *Valentino Rockstud*, which everyone here saw a lot of in January when I was deciding whether or not to keep it (and I decided I could make it work by leaving the fiddly clasp un-clasped). The second is my *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*.
> 
> View attachment 4390032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390031


That Mulberry really is a great neutral and very stylish.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> And I've always thought I'd like to try a Club...what colours are you interested in, I'll keep an eye out for both styles. That pic of my Hobo isn't a great one, here's a pic of the leather, its fab...
> View attachment 4391610


I already have poupre. I'd be happy with metallic, gray, true red, some blues, fuchsia, or pinkish purple. Once I found anthracite on ebay but the seller vanished.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Do you think that's because cognac has some red undertones?


lol maybe! I like to think of it as orange undertones.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!!!! Have fun!!!
> As I mentioned, Mr. S and I have been talking about getting some LV luggage. I think I’ve beat him back to just getting a rolling carryon each. Lol!  But, if I get one, I’d want a matching tote. The one you have would be gorgeous and practical. I would want to find it or something similar.





ElainePG said:


> You have a terrific LV collection. I don't think I knew that!



Thanks! I used to post one shot of all of them but now I finally did individual ones.  It would make a great travel bag.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day
> View attachment 4391572
> View attachment 4391584
> 
> View attachment 4391575
> View attachment 4391576
> View attachment 4391577
> View attachment 4391578
> View attachment 4391579
> View attachment 4391580
> View attachment 4391581
> 
> View attachment 4391586


Gorgeous selection of brown bags! I love that Prada.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Great brown collection! Twins on the papillon


I love that bag. I have never used it's baby but it is so cute.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ya know when you know you’ve made
a great handbag purchase? You feel smart stylish and on top of your game?

Well, my Chanel tote is that bag for me right now. I’ve worn it 11 times in less than 60 days. I have not been a big bag / tote
girl. But, I have t say I’m now a believer. It’s so nice to be able to carry a number of things at times. 

I would love to add another fashion (bag like) tote but, wonder what color would get the most wear. It would seem like a lighter color would be nice for warmer months and to provide some variety. I’m
Drawn to red but think I want a softer color. 

How do you decide what second color for a certain type of bag you want to buy once you have your neutral covered?


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Ya know when you know you’ve made
> a great handbag purchase? You feel smart stylish and on top of your game?
> 
> Well, my Chanel tote is that bag for me right now. I’ve worn it 11 times in less than 60 days. I have not been a big bag / tote
> girl. But, I have t say I’m now a believer. It’s so nice to be able to carry a number of things at times.
> 
> I would love to add another fashion (bag like) tote but, wonder what color would get the most wear. It would seem like a lighter color would be nice for warmer months and to provide some variety. I’m
> Drawn to red but think I want a softer color.
> 
> How do you decide what second color for a certain type of bag you want to buy once you have your neutral covered?



It also depends what other color bags I have/not have in other styles.  Like for instance, I don’t like to get a pink bag because I have several in various styles.  Maybe if it were a more neutral color.


----------



## More bags

My brown/taupe bags,
*2017*

Louis Vuitton Trevi PM
Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
Louis Vuitton Verone Suhali Lockit PM (goat skin)
Louis Vuitton Poudre Mahina L
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
*


2018*

Sold Trevi PM
Sold Suhali Lockit
Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
*


2019*

Sold Mahina L
Sold Batignolles Horizontal
Moved Bolide and Evelyne to my grey bags grouping - I am a big fan of taupe and grey as neutrals


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I already have poupre. I'd be happy with metallic, gray, true red, some blues, fuchsia, or pinkish purple. Once I found anthracite on ebay but the seller vanished.


There's a vermillion on eBay but the photos are lousy.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...614567?hash=item2cd7f368e7:g:WFMAAOSwCMlbTRp9


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous selection of brown bags! I love that Prada.


My newest brown, she's a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I already have poupre. I'd be happy with metallic, gray, true red, some blues, fuchsia, or pinkish purple. Once I found anthracite on ebay but the seller vanished.


I know you didn't mention green but this is, I think, an 07 pine, not something you see every day.
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-gold-hobo-evergreen-337067


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> There's a vermillion on eBay but the photos are lousy.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...614567?hash=item2cd7f368e7:g:WFMAAOSwCMlbTRp9


Thanks. I already have two orange bags and it isn't a color I need a lot of. I've also seen a green but I don't like the gold hardware (not the same green as that on FP, I think it was lighter). I'm okay with gold sometimes but it depends on the color. I prefer regular sized hardware too. The green on FP is nice. I'm not sure I see me using that color much.

I think the main difference between this and the club is that the handle drop is shorter in the club and the club doesn't have a round bottom. It is more like a day, only shorter.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks. I already have two orange bags and it isn't a color I need a lot of. I've also seen a green but I don't like the gold hardware (not the same green as that on FP, I think it was lighter). I'm okay with gold sometimes but it depends on the color. I prefer regular sized hardware too. The green on FP is nice. I'm not sure I see me using that color much.
> 
> I think the main difference between this and the club is that the handle drop is shorter in the club and the club doesn't have a round bottom. It is more like a day, only shorter.


I don't recall ever seeing a Hobo with regular hardware, I'm pretty sure they're all G21.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a Hobo with regular hardware, I'm pretty sure they're all G21.


Oh, I didn't know that.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My brown/taupe bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Trevi PM
> Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
> Louis Vuitton Verone Suhali Lockit PM (goat skin)
> Louis Vuitton Poudre Mahina L
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> *
> View attachment 4391889
> 
> 2018*
> 
> Sold Trevi PM
> Sold Suhali Lockit
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> *
> View attachment 4391890
> 
> 2019*
> 
> Sold Mahina L
> Sold Batignolles Horizontal
> Moved Bolide and Evelyne to my grey bags grouping - I am a big fan of taupe and grey as neutrals


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Oh, I didn't know that.


I checked the reference section just in case and no regular HW to be seen on the Hobo.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I checked the reference section just in case and no regular HW to be seen on the Hobo.


Okay, thanks. I might still consider one if I find a color I like.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Okay, thanks. I might still consider one if I find a color I like.


Worth a try, they're priced pretty cheaply these days.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day
> View attachment 4391572
> View attachment 4391584
> 
> View attachment 4391575
> View attachment 4391576
> View attachment 4391577
> View attachment 4391578
> View attachment 4391579
> View attachment 4391580
> View attachment 4391581
> 
> View attachment 4391586


This is a gorgeous collection. I never realized that there could be so many different shades of brown!

BV Sloane is for sale??? How come?


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous bags!


Thank you dc!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine!  I like to carry the majority of my bags each month. I am struggling with one large clutch - vintage hand me down from my MIL.  Otherwise, everything else is working for my lifestyle.
> 
> I love Louise Penny and her Armand Gamache series. I will definitely check out Kingdom of the Blind!
> A few recommendations,
> 1) A Man Called Ove by Fredrik Backman, a funny tale of an older man’s life turned upside down by a young family, set in Sweden
> 2) The Alice Network by Kate Quinn, historical fiction, WWII, female spy ring
> 3) Winter Garden by Kristin Hannah, historical fiction, WWII, Russia, mother-daughter-family relationships


Thank you for the book recommendations! I've read The Alice Network, and liked it a lot. Will check out Winter Garden and A Man Called Ove. Didn't Kristin Hannah write something else? (Just checked my reading list... yes! The Nightingale! I read it a few years ago!). I love reading books about WWII, so Winter Garden sounds perfect.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> This is a gorgeous collection. I never realized that there could be so many different shades of brown!
> 
> BV Sloane is for sale??? How come?


I don't carry by hand or on the arm well (I get confused ) and the strap's a bit too wide for my narrow shoulders so it slides off. Otherwise she'd be a keeper! And yes, so many shades of brown, I think brown leathers are truly some of the best. To me it really showcases the hide itself.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I don't carry by hand or on the arm well (I get confused ) and the strap's a bit too wide for my narrow shoulders so it slides off. Otherwise she'd be a keeper! And yes, so many shades of brown, I think brown leathers are truly some of the best. To me it really showcases the hide itself.


Back in the days when I only carried one purse, I always got brown for the same reason.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Back in the days when I only carried one purse, I always got brown for the same reason.


Me too, then I went to black, then I went insane ...life was easier with one handbag but not nearly so much fun!


----------



## lynne_ross

My daughter’s purse arrived today - she is beyond excited it matches mine. It even has 2 inside pockets like my baby birkin.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> My daughter’s purse arrived today - she is beyond excited it matches mine. It even has 2 inside pockets like my baby birkin.


OMG!  Too cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)

Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!! 

What is everyone else wearing and eating today?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> My daughter’s purse arrived today - she is beyond excited it matches mine. It even has 2 inside pockets like my baby birkin.


Precious!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392463
> 
> I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!!
> View attachment 4392465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!!
> 
> What is everyone else wearing and eating today?



Ohmigosh - that looks amazing... the salad too! [emoji38]
I spent the day running errands - we’ve been traveling (business) the last 2 weeks, Thursday we have a weekend long event in town, and next week we leave for another biz trip on Wednesday - and I carried my sweet BBK with a crossbody strap. 
(I know I’m wearing y’all out with my K love [emoji38])
I’m currently sharing popcorn with my best girl Coco [emoji173]️


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392463
> 
> I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!!
> View attachment 4392465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!!
> 
> What is everyone else wearing and eating today?


Your dinner looks delicious.
I'm carrying my BV cervo tote in anemone (purple).
We haven't had dinner yet. I don't know what we're going to eat. We have a teenager living with us this week so there is pressure to make sure she isn't hungry. We usually only eat one meal a day so now we have to have dinner even though I'm not hungry at all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - that looks amazing... the salad too! [emoji38]
> I spent the day running errands - we’ve been traveling (business) the last 2 weeks, Thursday we have a weekend long event in town, and next week we leave for another biz trip on Wednesday - and I carried my sweet BBK with a crossbody strap.
> (I know I’m wearing y’all out with my K love [emoji38])
> I’m currently sharing popcorn with my best girl Coco [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4392469


Don’t run yourself ragged with all the work travel. Take some time to rest and recharge.  

And no, we are never worn out with pretty bag!

Coco looks like a good eater. Did you actually get any popcorn???


----------



## dcooney4

I am watching Jackie Chan while one dog naps and the other wants me to throw her rubber chicken.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> My brown/taupe bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Trevi PM
> Louis Vuitton Batignolles Horizontal
> Louis Vuitton Verone Suhali Lockit PM (goat skin)
> Louis Vuitton Poudre Mahina L
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM
> *
> View attachment 4391889
> 
> 2018*
> 
> Sold Trevi PM
> Sold Suhali Lockit
> Bought Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> *
> View attachment 4391890
> 
> 2019*
> 
> Sold Mahina L
> Sold Batignolles Horizontal
> Moved Bolide and Evelyne to my grey bags grouping - I am a big fan of taupe and grey as neutrals


I am with you that etoupe and etain are in grey category!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok....so, I kinda went back for seconds.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Your dinner looks delicious.
> I'm carrying my BV cervo tote in anemone (purple).
> We haven't had dinner yet. I don't know what we're going to eat. We have a teenager living with us this week so there is pressure to make sure she isn't hungry. We usually only eat one meal a day so now we have to have dinner even though I'm not hungry at all.


I think you and I were somewhat similar on how we eat. I typically do intermittent fasting and eat one or one and a half meals a day. Sometimes I wake up with a weird craving and eat eggs and sautéed veggies for breakfast around noon.  

But, I do that to manage my weight. I come from “fluffy” people  who get diabetes and heart disease which I’m trying to avoid. 

Mr. S. however has a metabolism like a race horse.  He literally needs to eat every couple of hours - including lots o’ carbs - and stays slim...because the world is unfair and cruel.   So, I’ll cook batches of food for him and the kids and stick it in the fridge and freezer for them to eat for breakfast and lunch if they want it. Or, they can cook what they want. Gawd, honestly, I get sick of thinking about and preparing food. If I won the lottery, I would hire a full time chef. Seriously. 


dcooney4 said:


> I am watching Jackie Chan while one dog naps and the other wants me to throw her rubber chicken.


I love Jackie Chan. Which movie?


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392463
> 
> I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!!
> View attachment 4392465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!!
> 
> What is everyone else wearing and eating today?


Cobb salads is my favourite!!!! Looks sooooooo good.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - that looks amazing... the salad too! [emoji38]
> I spent the day running errands - we’ve been traveling (business) the last 2 weeks, Thursday we have a weekend long event in town, and next week we leave for another biz trip on Wednesday - and I carried my sweet BBK with a crossbody strap.
> (I know I’m wearing y’all out with my K love [emoji38])
> I’m currently sharing popcorn with my best girl Coco [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4392469


Hello, Coco! Mmmmwah!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392463
> 
> I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!!
> View attachment 4392465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!!
> 
> What is everyone else wearing and eating today?


What a yummy salad! Just exactly the kind of dinner I like. And you and I buy the identical blue cheese dressing!

We went to the next-door village to run some errands, and then had a yummy lunch at one of our favorite restaurants. Halibut has just come into season here on the coast, so we each had that. It was a lovely preparation, served pan-seared, on a bed of fresh (not cooked) spinach leaves tossed with artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes, and a teensy bit of boursin cheese. Deelish. The Hubster had a glass of chilled sauvignon blanc with his. (I had water. Boooooring, but I take meds that don't mix with alcohol. How annoying!) Then we each had a cappuccino to finish out the meal. And we were so terribly virtuous... we didn't even SHARE a dessert! Though we were kinda sorta hoping that the coffees would be served with a mini-biscotti on the side of the plate. No such luck. 

So, obviously, we won't be having dinner tonight. I may have a little yoghurt later, if I'm feeling peckish.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> My daughter’s purse arrived today - she is beyond excited it matches mine. It even has 2 inside pockets like my baby birkin.


This is an awesome picture - both bags are fabulous!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I am with you that etoupe and etain are in grey category!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lynne_ross said:


> Congratulation on school and the raise!! I missed your post - what is the schooling for?


Thank you  I am going to get my masters degree in arts management!


muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day
> View attachment 4391572
> View attachment 4391584
> 
> View attachment 4391575
> View attachment 4391576
> View attachment 4391577
> View attachment 4391578
> View attachment 4391579
> View attachment 4391580
> View attachment 4391581
> 
> View attachment 4391586


Omg, the beauty of the leather of ALL your bags is oozing off the screen!!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the book recommendations! I've read The Alice Network, and liked it a lot. Will check out Winter Garden and A Man Called Ove. Didn't Kristin Hannah write something else? (Just checked my reading list... yes! The Nightingale! I read it a few years ago!). I love reading books about WWII, so Winter Garden sounds perfect.


I loved The Nightingale!



Sparkletastic said:


> We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392463
> 
> I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!!
> View attachment 4392465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!!
> 
> What is everyone else wearing and eating today?


Yum, that salad looks amazing! And the pic looks like something you’d see in a travel magazine. 
We had gumbo for dinner. I wore gold sparkle sock booties with white jeans, black t-shirt and leopard print car coat. I carried my black vintage snakeskin clutch.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - that looks amazing... the salad too! [emoji38]
> I spent the day running errands - we’ve been traveling (business) the last 2 weeks, Thursday we have a weekend long event in town, and next week we leave for another biz trip on Wednesday - and I carried my sweet BBK with a crossbody strap.
> (I know I’m wearing y’all out with my K love [emoji38])
> I’m currently sharing popcorn with my best girl Coco [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4392469


Yay, your gorgeous K! I love that it’s so versatile for you!
Great Coco pic!



dcooney4 said:


> I am watching Jackie Chan while one dog naps and the other wants me to throw her rubber chicken.


Another fabulous doggie pic!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh - that looks amazing... the salad too! [emoji38]
> I spent the day running errands - we’ve been traveling (business) the last 2 weeks, Thursday we have a weekend long event in town, and next week we leave for another biz trip on Wednesday - and I carried my sweet BBK with a crossbody strap.
> (I know I’m wearing y’all out with my K love [emoji38])
> I’m currently sharing popcorn with my best girl Coco [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4392469



Coco is beautiful! 

And there’s no such thing as too much Kelly love!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I think you and I were somewhat similar on how we eat. I typically do intermittent fasting and eat one or one and a half meals a day. Sometimes I wake up with a weird craving and eat eggs and sautéed veggies for breakfast around noon.
> 
> But, I do that to manage my weight. I come from “fluffy” people  who get diabetes and heart disease which I’m trying to avoid.
> 
> Mr. S. however has a metabolism like a race horse.  He literally needs to eat every couple of hours - including lots o’ carbs - and stays slim...because the world is unfair and cruel.   So, I’ll cook batches of food for him and the kids and stick it in the fridge and freezer for them to eat for breakfast and lunch if they want it. Or, they can cook what they want. Gawd, honestly, I get sick of thinking about and preparing food. If I won the lottery, I would hire a full time chef. Seriously. I love Jackie Chan. Which movie?



Sometimes I wish I could intermittently fast, but I get headachy and spacey if my blood sugar drops too much. I do much better if I eat throughout the day, and I love carbs! My idea of what constitutes a meal can be pretty small, though — “dinner” tonight was tuna melts and Caesar salad. DH likes bigger meals but I hate feeling overly full. I also hate to cook and would also use that lottery money on a full time chef!


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> My daughter’s purse arrived today - she is beyond excited it matches mine. It even has 2 inside pockets like my baby birkin.



So cute!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I am watching Jackie Chan while one dog naps and the other wants me to throw her rubber chicken.



What a happy — and hopeful — face!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> I loved The Nightingale!
> 
> 
> Yum, that salad looks amazing! And the pic looks like something you’d see in a travel magazine.
> We had gumbo for dinner. I wore gold sparkle sock booties with white jeans, black t-shirt and leopard print car coat. I carried my black vintage snakeskin clutch.



Your whole outfit sounds fab — I bet you looked great!


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you  I am going to get my masters degree in arts management!
> 
> Omg, the beauty of the leather of ALL your bags is oozing off the screen!!


Thanks, browns tend to photograph well I find!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Sometimes I wish I could intermittently fast, but I get headachy and spacey if my blood sugar drops too much. I do much better if I eat throughout the day, and I love carbs! My idea of what constitutes a meal can be pretty small, though — “dinner” tonight was tuna melts and Caesar salad. DH likes bigger meals but I hate feeling overly full. I also hate to cook and would also use that lottery money on a full time chef!


+2 @Sparkletastic I would love a full time chef, now that is truly luxury 



catsinthebag said:


> Your whole outfit sounds fab — I bet you looked great!


Thank you catsinthebag


----------



## pianolize

muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day
> View attachment 4391572
> View attachment 4391584
> 
> View attachment 4391575
> View attachment 4391576
> View attachment 4391577
> View attachment 4391578
> View attachment 4391579
> View attachment 4391580
> View attachment 4391581
> 
> View attachment 4391586


Love these, esp the color of your Rockie! What do they call it, do you remember? LOVE this shade!!!



msd_bags said:


> Great challenges Spark!! Thanks!
> 
> What beauties!!! Especially that quilted BV.  I'm jealous since I really have not been able to incorporate browns into my wardrobe.  I normally wear greys and blacks for my pants, I'm not comfortable wearing them with brown bags.


I'm totally the same for whatever reason! I just don't like combining the stark quality of black/gray/colors (my colors pop, or are pastel) w brown on myself. On others I totally don't mind!



Sparkletastic said:


> Ya know when you know you’ve made
> a great handbag purchase? You feel smart stylish and on top of your game?
> 
> Well, my Chanel tote is that bag for me right now. I’ve worn it 11 times in less than 60 days. I have not been a big bag / tote
> girl. But, I have t say I’m now a believer. It’s so nice to be able to carry a number of things at times.
> 
> I would love to add another fashion (bag like) tote but, wonder what color would get the most wear. It would seem like a lighter color would be nice for warmer months and to provide some variety. I’m
> Drawn to red but think I want a softer color.
> 
> How do you decide what second color for a certain type of bag you want to buy once you have your neutral covered?


Great question! Good thinking, too. For whatever reason I'm just drawn to certain shades depending on saturation and the style of bag. I just (I know, I know.. ) got an ALMOST redundant bag but this new one has gunmetal HW (vs gold), and is a completely different, edgy shape. (Help?!)



lynne_ross said:


> My daughter’s purse arrived today - she is beyond excited it matches mine. It even has 2 inside pockets like my baby birkin.





Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  Too cute!


This is SO cute. I LOVE it!!! 



Sparkletastic said:


> We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392463
> 
> I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!!
> View attachment 4392465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!!
> 
> What is everyone else wearing and eating today?


Your Cobb looks AMAZING!!! I love Cobbs!!!


----------



## muchstuff

pianolize said:


> Love these, esp the color of your Rockie! What do they call it, do you remember? LOVE this shade!!!
> 
> 
> I'm totally the same for whatever reason! I just don't like combining the stark quality of black/gray/colors (my colors pop, or are pastel) w brown on myself. On others I totally don't mind!
> 
> 
> Great question! Good thinking, too. For whatever reason I'm just drawn to certain shades depending on saturation and the style of bag. I just (I know, I know.. ) got an ALMOST redundant bag but this new one has gunmetal HW (vs gold), and is a completely different, edgy shape. (Help?!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SO cute. I LOVE it!!!
> 
> 
> Your Cobb looks AMAZING!!! I love Cobbs!!!


My Rockie was the earlier shade of this colour, called beet, others called it iodine. There's one on Face Book locally for sale, I just saw it today in fact.


----------



## pianolize

muchstuff said:


> My Rockie was the earlier shade of this colour, called beet, others called it iodine. There's one on Face Book locally for sale, I just saw it today in fact.


TY! I love it--


----------



## muchstuff

pianolize said:


> TY! I love it--


The one in Vancouver is selling for $340 CDN which is practically free in US dollars ...


----------



## pianolize

muchstuff said:


> The one in Vancouver is selling for $340 CDN which is practically free in US dollars ...


WHERE?!


----------



## muchstuff

pianolize said:


> WHERE?!


Its got the silver HW though, not the brass like mine. Its a closed group on FB, I can link you, let me know if you're able to contact her. Looks like someone has said they're interested but I don't know how far that's gone.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/786783941367395/


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Ya know when you know you’ve made
> a great handbag purchase? You feel smart stylish and on top of your game?
> 
> Well, my Chanel tote is that bag for me right now. I’ve worn it 11 times in less than 60 days. I have not been a big bag / tote
> girl. But, I have t say I’m now a believer. It’s so nice to be able to carry a number of things at times.
> 
> I would love to add another fashion (bag like) tote but, wonder what color would get the most wear. It would seem like a lighter color would be nice for warmer months and to provide some variety. I’m
> Drawn to red but think I want a softer color.
> 
> How do you decide what second color for a certain type of bag you want to buy once you have your neutral covered?



Gray or Taupe would be great, soft neutrals that are light enough for summer. 

Your question really had me thinking, because I realized I have a history of doing things backwards — getting the “color” first and the neutral second. This has had mixed results — with my Evelynes, I got Blue Sapphire first and a year later, got Etoupe. This worked great because I use both bags a lot (and they are different sizes so there’s some variety there). With my Kelly bags, I didn’t want black and fell for Rouge Vif, even though I am not really a red bag person. I’ve never gotten enough use from that bag. Later, I got another in natural Chamonix, a pale tan color that was surprisingly hard to wear, which I then sold when I got my Barenia, which also gets a good amount of use.

I guess when I’m choosing a bag that has multiple color options, my eye gravitates to one color that my brain then decides is _the _color for that bag. After that, other colors don’t looks as right to me. To me, a lot of Chanel bags look best in black. (Which may have a lot of do with the fact that my blue Reissue doesn’t get worn, even though I love blue bags.) Like you, I love my Chanel tote and have thought about getting another in another color, but I worry that it wouldn’t get the same use and love as the original.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I think you and I were somewhat similar on how we eat. I typically do intermittent fasting and eat one or one and a half meals a day. Sometimes I wake up with a weird craving and eat eggs and sautéed veggies for breakfast around noon.
> 
> But, I do that to manage my weight. I come from “fluffy” people  who get diabetes and heart disease which I’m trying to avoid.
> 
> Mr. S. however has a metabolism like a race horse.  He literally needs to eat every couple of hours - including lots o’ carbs - and stays slim...because the world is unfair and cruel.   So, I’ll cook batches of food for him and the kids and stick it in the fridge and freezer for them to eat for breakfast and lunch if they want it. Or, they can cook what they want. Gawd, honestly, I get sick of thinking about and preparing food. If I won the lottery, I would hire a full time chef. Seriously. I love Jackie Chan. Which movie?


I missed the beginning but it is the one in Paris with the triad.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Don’t run yourself ragged with all the work travel. Take some time to rest and recharge.
> 
> And no, we are never worn out with pretty bag!
> 
> Coco looks like a good eater. Did you actually get any popcorn???


 - yes - I had the lion's share of the popcorn. She's not completely sold on the idea of popcorn - which is very strange! 
I am trying to not wear myself out, but I am most definitely a 'home-body'. I love to be home. I did get to relax on the last trip to Hilton Head and actually read 2 books! 


dcooney4 said:


> I am watching Jackie Chan while one dog naps and the other wants me to throw her rubber chicken.


hahaa!! What a cute picture!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Hello, Coco! Mmmmwah!


Coco sends you a fabulously fuzzy smooch back! 


More bags said:


> I loved The Nightingale!
> 
> 
> Yum, that salad looks amazing! And the pic looks like something you’d see in a travel magazine.
> We had gumbo for dinner. I wore gold sparkle sock booties with white jeans, black t-shirt and leopard print car coat. I carried my black vintage snakeskin clutch.


That sounds like a fantastic outfit! 
(I love hearing what everyone wears - I have this marvelous chic idea in my head of how you look!)


More bags said:


> Yay, your gorgeous K! I love that it’s so versatile for you!
> Great Coco pic!
> 
> 
> Another fabulous doggie pic!


Thanks sweetie! 


catsinthebag said:


> Coco is beautiful!
> 
> And there’s no such thing as too much Kelly love!


 d'aww - thank you! 

And many many thanks for all the likes and kind words - I am over the moon about this silly purse! 
I *know* it's just a purse - I schlepp around my stuff in it - but yesterday was so easy with it. Errands to the eye doctor, car wash, the Pet Spa (Coco had a bath yesterday), UPS, DSW, grocery store, TJ Maxx, and Lowes - and that K was just great. Never gave it a pesky thought, it was just right.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to try and do the crash and burn challenge. Trying to get creative with it. I offered them up in a closed group for trade as well as sale. Plus dropped the price.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Coco sends you a fabulously fuzzy smooch back!
> 
> That sounds like a fantastic outfit!
> (I love hearing what everyone wears - I have this marvelous chic idea in my head of how you look!)
> 
> Thanks sweetie!
> 
> d'aww - thank you!
> 
> And many many thanks for all the likes and kind words - I am over the moon about this silly purse!
> I *know* it's just a purse - I schlepp around my stuff in it - but yesterday was so easy with it. Errands to the eye doctor, car wash, the Pet Spa (Coco had a bath yesterday), UPS, DSW, grocery store, TJ Maxx, and Lowes - and that K was just great. Never gave it a pesky thought, it was just right.



I’m glad you’re finding the Kelly so easy to use — most of the complaints about it seem to be in the fiddly/fussy category. Are you just using the turnlock and not bothering with the sangles?


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> I’m glad you’re finding the Kelly so easy to use — most of the complaints about it seem to be in the fiddly/fussy category. Are you just using the turnlock and not bothering with the sangles?


Most of the time I don't bother with the sangles.
 I either leave them loose or I go ahead and put them on the turnlock, under the flap, and just get in there with them closed. Because I don't carry a lot in my purse and don't carry a great big wallet, it's easy to get in, even with the sangles on. As a plus - because the interior is black - everything in my purse is red so I can see it easily! 
When I do carry it completely fastened - sangles on turnlock and on the outside of the flap - it takes a bit longer to get in, but it's not *that* big of an issue. 
I wonder if it's because it's a vintage purse (not brand spanking new), and so it's a bit 'broken' in (though it's in excellent shape) that it's so easy for me to use. Or is it because I expected it to be a project to get in and out of, that in real life I'm pleased that it's actually not hard to get into? 
I truly love this purse, and will say that getting a strap is the best idea ever, and… I'm considering another in navy for my next.  
But not till next year!
Team Kelly!


----------



## pianolize

muchstuff said:


> Its got the silver HW though, not the brass like mine. Its a closed group on FB, I can link you, let me know if you're able to contact her. Looks like someone has said they're interested but I don't know how far that's gone.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/786783941367395/


Thank you! Checking--


----------



## Cookiefiend

For April I'll do the Color Challenge - white or cream bags, and the 'Less is More' challenge.
White and Cream = the Le Tanneur (which is fun because of the yellow sides!) and the H Vespa.
Less is More = the Just Campagne, CoLab, and a couple others.

I had sold my Camelia Roma bag - super cute in a rosy beige - but it came back to me because the buyer didn't like how it closed. I didn't fuss about it - I felt like - whatever - it's fine but it does work better if there is something actually in the bag so there is something to press against. I might add it to my Color Challenge.

I don't - at the moment - have any bags listed or I would participate in the Crash and Burn challenge, but would you all indulge me on a mini-rant?

I sold my H LA bag near the end of March. I really liked the purse, but the color (brique) is very close to Rouge H (the color of my Drag 2) and the shoulder drop was just a tad short. I mailed it to Poshmark on 3/26, they received it on the 28th… and then nothing happened. The buyer was worried, *I* was worried, no responses from Posh to myself or the buyer - nothing. Nada. The buyer said that if she didn't receive it by the 2nd, she would cancel the purchase. Everything is out of my hands, and I am beside myself. Last night the buyer let me know that she had heard from Posh and that everything was fine, she should have the bag in 2 days.
But this experience has really upset me. I will never again list anything over $500 on Poshmark. They said they were running behind. Gee - I'm sorry? I don't get to 'run behind' in my business, things have to be done on time or my clients leave for someone who can do the work they promised to do in a certain amount of time. As most people would!
So long story short - the bag was finally authenticated and it's on the way to the buyer. Hopefully she loves it as much as I did and all will be well, but I learned a lesson!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.

The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cookiefiend said:


> For April I'll do the Color Challenge - white or cream bags, and the 'Less is More' challenge.
> White and Cream = the Le Tanneur (which is fun because of the yellow sides!) and the H Vespa.
> Less is More = the Just Campagne, CoLab, and a couple others.
> 
> I had sold my Camelia Roma bag - super cute in a rosy beige - but it came back to me because the buyer didn't like how it closed. I didn't fuss about it - I felt like - whatever - it's fine but it does work better if there is something actually in the bag so there is something to press against. I might add it to my Color Challenge.
> 
> I don't - at the moment - have any bags listed or I would participate in the Crash and Burn challenge, but would you all indulge me on a mini-rant?
> 
> I sold my H LA bag near the end of March. I really liked the purse, but the color (brique) is very close to Rouge H (the color of my Drag 2) and the shoulder drop was just a tad short. I mailed it to Poshmark on 3/26, they received it on the 28th… and then nothing happened. The buyer was worried, *I* was worried, no responses from Posh to myself or the buyer - nothing. Nada. The buyer said that if she didn't receive it by the 2nd, she would cancel the purchase. Everything is out of my hands, and I am beside myself. Last night the buyer let me know that she had heard from Posh and that everything was fine, she should have the bag in 2 days.
> But this experience has really upset me. I will never again list anything over $500 on Poshmark. They said they were running behind. Gee - I'm sorry? I don't get to 'run behind' in my business, things have to be done on time or my clients leave for someone who can do the work they promised to do in a certain amount of time. As most people would!
> So long story short - the bag was finally authenticated and it's on the way to the buyer. Hopefully she loves it as much as I did and all will be well, but I learned a lesson!



"Running behind"? I'm with you on that! They could have lost you the sale.  I'm still selling my things direct to friends or on eBay since the eBay horror stories don't seem THAT much worse than some of the consignment/resale places!


----------



## Cookiefiend

QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089


oh my - these are beautiful! 


QuelleFromage said:


> "Running behind"? I'm with you on that! They could have lost you the sale.  I'm still selling my things direct to friends or on eBay since the eBay horror stories don't seem THAT much worse than some of the consignment/resale places!


Exactly!


----------



## dcooney4

QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089


Beautiful selections! Love the garden party.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My browns are exactly the same as last year’s - I’ll just re-share the pictures...  except I’m carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1 today - so it’s my Purse of the Day [emoji4]




(Love the leather on this!)


----------



## muchstuff

pianolize said:


> Thank you! Checking--


Hang on, I just took another look, I think this is the mini. She doesn't say so but her measurements are smaller than mine and there are less rows of studs on the bottom.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089


What a beautiful collection of browns!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089



Hi QF, it’s nice to see you here! 

You have a gorgeous collection of brown tones. I can’t imagine giving up a Barenia K, but your logic here makes total sense. I go back and forth on my Chanel Reissues, not sure where I will end up on them over the next several months.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Your whole outfit sounds fab — I bet you looked great!





Cookiefiend said:


> That sounds like a fantastic outfit!
> (I love hearing what everyone wears - I have this marvelous chic idea in my head of how you look!)


Awww, you are so kind. Thank you! You and catsinthebag made my day! 



Cookiefiend said:


> For April I'll do the Color Challenge - white or cream bags, and the 'Less is More' challenge.
> White and Cream = the Le Tanneur (which is fun because of the yellow sides!) and the H Vespa.
> Less is More = the Just Campagne, CoLab, and a couple others.
> 
> I had sold my Camelia Roma bag - super cute in a rosy beige - but it came back to me because the buyer didn't like how it closed. I didn't fuss about it - I felt like - whatever - it's fine but it does work better if there is something actually in the bag so there is something to press against. I might add it to my Color Challenge.
> 
> I don't - at the moment - have any bags listed or I would participate in the Crash and Burn challenge, but would you all indulge me on a mini-rant?
> 
> I sold my H LA bag near the end of March. I really liked the purse, but the color (brique) is very close to Rouge H (the color of my Drag 2) and the shoulder drop was just a tad short. I mailed it to Poshmark on 3/26, they received it on the 28th… and then nothing happened. The buyer was worried, *I* was worried, no responses from Posh to myself or the buyer - nothing. Nada. The buyer said that if she didn't receive it by the 2nd, she would cancel the purchase. Everything is out of my hands, and I am beside myself. Last night the buyer let me know that she had heard from Posh and that everything was fine, she should have the bag in 2 days.
> But this experience has really upset me. I will never again list anything over $500 on Poshmark. They said they were running behind. Gee - I'm sorry? I don't get to 'run behind' in my business, things have to be done on time or my clients leave for someone who can do the work they promised to do in a certain amount of time. As most people would!
> So long story short - the bag was finally authenticated and it's on the way to the buyer. Hopefully she loves it as much as I did and all will be well, but I learned a lesson!


First, your Brique LA bag is beautiful. Sorry to hear about the stress during this sale, absolutely poor business practices on Poshmark’s part! I hope they hear about how they damaged the customer experience on both the buyer’s side and for you! I hope everything else goes smoothly.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Ya know when you know you’ve made
> a great handbag purchase? You feel smart stylish and on top of your game?
> 
> Well, my Chanel tote is that bag for me right now. I’ve worn it 11 times in less than 60 days. I have not been a big bag / tote
> girl. But, I have t say I’m now a believer. It’s so nice to be able to carry a number of things at times.
> 
> I would love to add another fashion (bag like) tote but, wonder what color would get the most wear. It would seem like a lighter color would be nice for warmer months and to provide some variety. I’m
> Drawn to red but think I want a softer color.
> 
> How do you decide what second color for a certain type of bag you want to buy once you have your neutral covered?


I’m so pleased you love your tote. It’s beautiful and functional! 

In the same spirit, I’m very pleased to say that I’m loving my much deliberated YSL envelope. Adore it. Haven’t stopped carrying it for a single day, nearly 3 weeks now, which is a huge stretch of time for me in one bag!


----------



## More bags

QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089


Stunning collection of brown bags QuelleFromage!



Cookiefiend said:


> My browns are exactly the same as last year’s - I’ll just re-share the pictures...  except I’m carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1 today - so it’s my Purse of the Day [emoji4]
> View attachment 4393144
> 
> View attachment 4393145
> 
> (Love the leather on this!)


Beautiful browns, the leather on your Just Campagne Confort is lovely!



Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so pleased you love your tote. It’s beautiful and functional!
> 
> In the same spirit, I’m very pleased to say that I’m loving my much deliberated YSL envelope. Adore it. Haven’t stopped carrying it for a single day, nearly 3 weeks now, which is a huge stretch of time for me in one bag!


Yay, I am so glad to hear that you are enjoying your newest addition!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...

Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits 

I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details. 

In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> My daughter’s purse arrived today - she is beyond excited it matches mine. It even has 2 inside pockets like my baby birkin.


How cute!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> What a yummy salad! Just exactly the kind of dinner I like. And you and I buy the identical blue cheese dressing!
> 
> We went to the next-door village to run some errands, and then had a yummy lunch at one of our favorite restaurants. Halibut has just come into season here on the coast, so we each had that. It was a lovely preparation, served pan-seared, on a bed of fresh (not cooked) spinach leaves tossed with artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes, and a teensy bit of boursin cheese. Deelish. The Hubster had a glass of chilled sauvignon blanc with his. (I had water. Boooooring, but I take meds that don't mix with alcohol. How annoying!) Then we each had a cappuccino to finish out the meal. And we were so terribly virtuous... we didn't even SHARE a dessert! Though we were kinda sorta hoping that the coffees would be served with a mini-biscotti on the side of the plate. No such luck.
> 
> So, obviously, we won't be having dinner tonight. I may have a little yoghurt later, if I'm feeling peckish.


That halibut meal sounds super yummy. I may try to replicate it this weekend.


More bags said:


> I loved The Nightingale!
> 
> 
> Yum, that salad looks amazing! And the pic looks like something you’d see in a travel magazine.
> We had gumbo for dinner. I wore gold sparkle sock booties with white jeans, black t-shirt and leopard print car coat. I carried my black vintage snakeskin clutch.


Your outfit sounds super gorgeous! I’d love to see the booties!!

I make a great gumbo but I haven’t done so it a while. I need to do that again soon before it gets too hot.  I cook very well. I just HATE the time it takes.


catsinthebag said:


> Sometimes I wish I could intermittently fast, but I get headachy and spacey if my blood sugar drops too much. I do much better if I eat throughout the day, and I love carbs! My idea of what constitutes a meal can be pretty small, though — “dinner” tonight was tuna melts and Caesar salad. DH likes bigger meals but I hate feeling overly full. I also hate to cook and would also use that lottery money on a full time chef!


You’re the same as Mr. S. He literally cannot skip a meal. I can go all day and even if I’m hungry I don’t get ill effects. I think my body is just too efficient with storing food.  

That all being said, everyone in my family loooooooves good food so when a meal *is*
presented, we chow down. Lol!

I don’t care for most grain based carbs - the taste or texture. For example pasta  feels gummy to me and squicks me out.  Cereals are yucky,  And, I even despise chocolate and coffee. (Yea, weird taste buds, I know)

But, COOOOOOOOOKIIIIIIIIES!!!  I have to keep sugar cookies, shortbread cookies and French macaroons out of the house. Literally I have no self control. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



None.   I don’t even want to have control I love them so much. S

Speaking of cookies. The world’s best non home made cookies are Cheryl’s cookies which you can get by mail order. https://pwa.cheryls.com/Entrance?ca...SZgDG9T3ZK2kIB1jaRkjoaOLGdRXV5IcaAmGjEALw_wcB
I often send them as professional gifts and everyone raves over them. I, who despise frosting, will eat these til I burst. They are so yummy!  They have all kinds of flavors but the sugar frosted is the best! 


I’ve held myself back from buying any of these since December but, gosh, I could sure eat a box full now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m so pleased you love your tote. It’s beautiful and functional!
> 
> In the same spirit, I’m very pleased to say that I’m loving my much deliberated YSL envelope. Adore it. Haven’t stopped carrying it for a single day, nearly 3 weeks now, which is a huge stretch of time for me in one bag!


That is the sign of a well chosen bag - kudos! 


More bags said:


> Stunning collection of brown bags QuelleFromage!
> 
> 
> Beautiful browns, the leather on your Just Campagne Confort is lovely!
> 
> 
> Yay, I am so glad to hear that you are enjoying your newest addition!


Thank you! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


Ohmigosh! Fabulous news! Congratulations!


Sparkletastic said:


> That halibut meal sounds super yummy. I may try to replicate it this weekend.
> Your outfit sounds super gorgeous! I’d love to see the booties!!
> 
> I make a great gumbo but I haven’t done so it a while. I need to do that again soon before it gets too hot.  I cook very well. I just HATE the time it takes.
> You’re the same as Mr. S. He literally cannot skip a meal. I can go all day and even if I’m hungry I don’t get ill effects. I think my body is just too efficient with storing food.
> 
> That all being said, everyone in my family loooooooves good food so when a meal *is*
> presented, we chow down. Lol!
> 
> I don’t care for most grain based carbs - the taste or texture. For example pasta  feels gummy to me and squicks me out.  Cereals are yucky,  And, I even despise chocolate and coffee. (Yea, weird taste buds, I know)
> 
> But, COOOOOOOOOKIIIIIIIIES!!!  I have to keep sugar cookies, shortbread cookies and French macaroons out of the house. Literally I have no self control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393233
> 
> None.   I don’t even want to have control I love them so much. S
> 
> Speaking of cookies. The world’s best non homage cookies are Cheryl’s cookies which you can get by mail order. https://pwa.cheryls.com/Entrance?ca...SZgDG9T3ZK2kIB1jaRkjoaOLGdRXV5IcaAmGjEALw_wcB
> I often send them as professional gifts and everyone raves over them. I, who despise frosting, will eat these til I burst. They are so yummy!  They have all kinds of flavors but the sugar frosted is the best!
> View attachment 4393261
> 
> I’ve held myself back from buying any of these since December but, gosh, I could sure eat a box full now.


Oh.
My.
GAWD!! 
Those look delicious! 
I've been intermittent fasting since January, and *had* been doing really well… until this week. Last week in Hilton Head our friends had cookies - lots of them and it activated my sweet tooth. 
Cookies are my Kryptonite…


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Gray or Taupe would be great, soft neutrals that are light enough for summer.
> 
> Your question really had me thinking, because I realized I have a history of doing things backwards — getting the “color” first and the neutral second. This has had mixed results — with my Evelynes, I got Blue Sapphire first and a year later, got Etoupe. This worked great because I use both bags a lot (and they are different sizes so there’s some variety there). With my Kelly bags, I didn’t want black and fell for Rouge Vif, even though I am not really a red bag person. I’ve never gotten enough use from that bag. Later, I got another in natural Chamonix, a pale tan color that was surprisingly hard to wear, which I then sold when I got my Barenia, which also gets a good amount of use.
> 
> I guess when I’m choosing a bag that has multiple color options, my eye gravitates to one color that my brain then decides is _the _color for that bag. After that, other colors don’t looks as right to me. To me, a lot of Chanel bags look best in black. (Which may have a lot of do with the fact that my blue Reissue doesn’t get worn, even though I love blue bags.) Like you, I love my Chanel tote and have thought about getting another in another color, but I worry that it wouldn’t get the same use and love as the original.


Hmmm...great points. My decision tree is
1. Usage - what need am I having / what gap is inconveniencing me?
2. Color - I know I’ll wear certain colors for certain uses. And I want variety so I’m careful about duplicating colors unless they are high use for me.
3. Brand / style - I pretty much only consider a handful of brands now.  Something may jump out at me from another brand as I search and I’ll buy it presuming it has a good quality rep and good resale.

So, I know I want 1. A tote. I’m stumped at 2. Color but think a lighter neutral would
Be nice. I’m just clueless on what that would be. I don’t want another grey bag. From there 3 will be easy enough even if it takes a while to find the right one from those brands.

I’m also thinking I just need some larger bags in general.  I still like the YSL LouLou small tote. But, YSL quality scares me so... I dunno.  Anything larger needs to be lightweight. I don’t want to feel weighed down.


dcooney4 said:


> I missed the beginning but it is the one in Paris with the triad.


Love those movies!


Cookiefiend said:


> - yes - I had the lion's share of the popcorn. She's not completely sold on the idea of popcorn - which is very strange!
> I am trying to not wear myself out, but I am most definitely a 'home-body'. I love to be home. I did get to relax on the last trip to Hilton Head and actually read 2 books!
> 
> hahaa!! What a cute picture!


I am a weird homebody / introvert. I greatly prefer being home...til I don’t. Then, I want to do something fun with friends. (Or I feel like I “_should_” go do something with friends. Sigh.) The best is having people at my house. I don’t have to go anywhere and make sure the event is actually fun vs just dry conversation.

I also hate it when the guys go to one room and the girls another. I always get stuck talking about things I don’t care about: kids, husbands / men, kids, crafts, kids, reality shows, kids, shopping, etc. I didn’t want to talk about other people’s kids even when mine were younger. And, I can’t stand gossip. It’s so mean spirited. I don’t get how it’s “ok”. One on one, I always have amazing conversations with women. Get us in a group and everyone's IQ’s drop 50 points. 

So, when I entertain, I make sure we all have things to do together so I don’t get stuck in the estrogen zone.


Cookiefiend said:


> For April I'll do the Color Challenge - white or cream bags, and the 'Less is More' challenge.
> White and Cream = the Le Tanneur (which is fun because of the yellow sides!) and the H Vespa.
> Less is More = the Just Campagne, CoLab, and a couple others.
> 
> I had sold my Camelia Roma bag - super cute in a rosy beige - but it came back to me because the buyer didn't like how it closed. I didn't fuss about it - I felt like - whatever - it's fine but it does work better if there is something actually in the bag so there is something to press against. I might add it to my Color Challenge.
> 
> I don't - at the moment - have any bags listed or I would participate in the Crash and Burn challenge, but would you all indulge me on a mini-rant?
> 
> I sold my H LA bag near the end of March. I really liked the purse, but the color (brique) is very close to Rouge H (the color of my Drag 2) and the shoulder drop was just a tad short. I mailed it to Poshmark on 3/26, they received it on the 28th… and then nothing happened. The buyer was worried, *I* was worried, no responses from Posh to myself or the buyer - nothing. Nada. The buyer said that if she didn't receive it by the 2nd, she would cancel the purchase. Everything is out of my hands, and I am beside myself. Last night the buyer let me know that she had heard from Posh and that everything was fine, she should have the bag in 2 days.
> But this experience has really upset me. I will never again list anything over $500 on Poshmark. They said they were running behind. Gee - I'm sorry? I don't get to 'run behind' in my business, things have to be done on time or my clients leave for someone who can do the work they promised to do in a certain amount of time. As most people would!
> So long story short - the bag was finally authenticated and it's on the way to the buyer. Hopefully she loves it as much as I did and all will be well, but I learned a lesson!


I’m so sorry about this!


QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089


These are simply stunning!!!!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


Congratulations on your promotion to Partner! Well deserved!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Your outfit sounds super gorgeous! I’d love to see the booties!!
> 
> I make a great gumbo but I haven’t done so it a while. I need to do that again soon before it gets too hot.  I cook very well. I just HATE the time it takes.


Thanks Sparkletastic! Yes, the gumbo prep was time consuming and delicious. Your cookies look so yummy! Here’s a pic from the internet of the booties.


----------



## lynne_ross

QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089


Beautiful- #browngoals!


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> My browns are exactly the same as last year’s - I’ll just re-share the pictures...  except I’m carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1 today - so it’s my Purse of the Day [emoji4]
> View attachment 4393144
> 
> View attachment 4393145
> 
> (Love the leather on this!)


Also love leather on last bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


Congratulations!! Did you get yourself a gift??


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


Congratulations! You must be so proud!


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!



Whoopie!!! Major congratulations!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> That halibut meal sounds super yummy. I may try to replicate it this weekend.
> Your outfit sounds super gorgeous! I’d love to see the booties!!
> 
> I make a great gumbo but I haven’t done so it a while. I need to do that again soon before it gets too hot.  I cook very well. I just HATE the time it takes.
> You’re the same as Mr. S. He literally cannot skip a meal. I can go all day and even if I’m hungry I don’t get ill effects. I think my body is just too efficient with storing food.
> 
> That all being said, everyone in my family loooooooves good food so when a meal *is*
> presented, we chow down. Lol!
> 
> I don’t care for most grain based carbs - the taste or texture. For example pasta  feels gummy to me and squicks me out.  Cereals are yucky,  And, I even despise chocolate and coffee. (Yea, weird taste buds, I know)
> 
> But, COOOOOOOOOKIIIIIIIIES!!!  I have to keep sugar cookies, shortbread cookies and French macaroons out of the house. Literally I have no self control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393233
> 
> None.   I don’t even want to have control I love them so much. S
> 
> Speaking of cookies. The world’s best non home made cookies are Cheryl’s cookies which you can get by mail order. https://pwa.cheryls.com/Entrance?ca...SZgDG9T3ZK2kIB1jaRkjoaOLGdRXV5IcaAmGjEALw_wcB
> I often send them as professional gifts and everyone raves over them. I, who despise frosting, will eat these til I burst. They are so yummy!  They have all kinds of flavors but the sugar frosted is the best!
> View attachment 4393261
> 
> I’ve held myself back from buying any of these since December but, gosh, I could sure eat a box full now.



I must be a weirdo because oookies like this hold no appeal for me. I’m not tempted by frosting at all — actually, I have an aversion to it and don’t usually like cake either. But give me a thick, chewy oatmeal raisin cookie and I’ll follow you to the ends of the earth!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cookiefiend said:


> My browns are exactly the same as last year’s - I’ll just re-share the pictures...  except I’m carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1 today - so it’s my Purse of the Day [emoji4]
> View attachment 4393144
> 
> View attachment 4393145
> 
> (Love the leather on this!)


All beautiful!! But omg that Just Campagne. The leather!!! I must get my hands on one someday!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


That is so wonderful congratulations!!! If you celebrate, definitely let us know


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I must be a weirdo because oookies like this hold no appeal for me. I’m not tempted by frosting at all — actually, I have an aversion to it and don’t usually like cake either. But give me a thick, chewy oatmeal raisin cookie and I’ll follow you to the ends of the earth!


Cheryl’s has oatmeal raisin too! 

And, you’d be surprised. As I mentioned, I hate frosting. (And I don’t like cake either.) But, somehow the frosting works on these cookies.


----------



## catsinthebag

My brown bags — I’m posting last year’s pics with some notes about the changes ... 

Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 and Gold Garden Party. I sold the GP but the Kelly will probably be with me forever. 




Longchamp 3-D tote and Mademoiselle bag. The 3-D is currently at a local consignment shop. The Mademoiselle may be on the chopping block soon too. Photobombing brown kitty is not in any danger! 



Taupe: Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe and Longchamp Roseau Heritage in Taupe. I haven’t used the Roseau in over a year so it’s future with me is uncertain. The Evelyne won last year’s Most Used Bag award, so that one stays!



LV Totally PM in DE. Again, uncertain of its future. DH and I went through all my bags last night and I said it was my all-weather bag. He said, But you never wear it! This is on the heels of winter, so I have to admit, he has a point....


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Most of the time I don't bother with the sangles.
> I either leave them loose or I go ahead and put them on the turnlock, under the flap, and just get in there with them closed. Because I don't carry a lot in my purse and don't carry a great big wallet, it's easy to get in, even with the sangles on. As a plus - because the interior is black - everything in my purse is red so I can see it easily!
> When I do carry it completely fastened - sangles on turnlock and on the outside of the flap - it takes a bit longer to get in, but it's not *that* big of an issue.
> I wonder if it's because it's a vintage purse (not brand spanking new), and so it's a bit 'broken' in (though it's in excellent shape) that it's so easy for me to use. Or is it because I expected it to be a project to get in and out of, that in real life I'm pleased that it's actually not hard to get into?
> I truly love this purse, and will say that getting a strap is the best idea ever, and… I'm considering another in navy for my next.
> But not till next year!
> Team Kelly!


So glad to hear it's worked out for you! If I were ever to buy one of the "superpower" H bags, it would be a Kelly. A vintage one, the way you did. So interesting to learn that the fastening hasn't been a problem... that's been the one thing I've worried about. But you're making it sound easy-breezy!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I don't - at the moment - have any bags listed or I would participate in the Crash and Burn challenge, but would you all indulge me on a mini-rant?
> 
> I sold my H LA bag near the end of March. I really liked the purse, but the color (brique) is very close to Rouge H (the color of my Drag 2) and the shoulder drop was just a tad short. I mailed it to Poshmark on 3/26, they received it on the 28th… and then nothing happened. The buyer was worried, *I* was worried, no responses from Posh to myself or the buyer - nothing. Nada. The buyer said that if she didn't receive it by the 2nd, she would cancel the purchase. Everything is out of my hands, and I am beside myself. Last night the buyer let me know that she had heard from Posh and that everything was fine, she should have the bag in 2 days.
> But this experience has really upset me. I will never again list anything over $500 on Poshmark. They said they were running behind. Gee - I'm sorry? I don't get to 'run behind' in my business, things have to be done on time or my clients leave for someone who can do the work they promised to do in a certain amount of time. As most people would!
> So long story short - the bag was finally authenticated and it's on the way to the buyer. Hopefully she loves it as much as I did and all will be well, but I learned a lesson!


That sounds very unprofessional of Poshmark. I've never sold with them... only made some (very tiny) purchases, and no purchases at all in the last few years after getting burned by someone selling a fake (too long a story to go into, though Poshmark eventually ruled in my favor). But selling through one of the on-line services is stomach-churning enough without the *intemediary* being the cause of the problem! That's really inexcusable!


----------



## ElainePG

QuelleFromage said:


> Poking my head back in because I won't be able to post anything multicolored or embellished...I really need a sparkly piece. So here are my browns/tans.
> I am continuing to downsize, selling a ton of things overall, aiming for 15 bags max, and only one of these bags is new within 2019, the Barenia Kelly 25. I just could not say no to it. I am relatively ok with that since it's a special piece, but I am using my Raisin K25 so much I may wish for a black one/one with PHW, and in that case the Barenia would have to go.
> 
> The Gold Garden Party was a TRADE for a Chanel reissue I rarely used, so that's one in one out.
> All the others have been with me a while and ALL of these bags get used. They are some of the absolute most useful I have.
> 
> View attachment 4393089


This is a spectacular collection!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My browns are exactly the same as last year’s - I’ll just re-share the pictures...  except I’m carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1 today - so it’s my Purse of the Day [emoji4]
> View attachment 4393144
> 
> View attachment 4393145
> 
> (Love the leather on this!)


As I said last year (and I'll probably say next year)... I looooove the leather on your Just Campagne Confort 1!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


Huge congratulations! This is definitely worth celebrating!!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> My brown bags — I’m posting last year’s pics with some notes about the changes ...
> 
> Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 and Gold Garden Party. I sold the GP but the Kelly will probably be with me forever.
> 
> View attachment 4393647
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3-D tote and Mademoiselle bag. The 3-D is currently at a local consignment shop. The Mademoiselle may be on the chopping block soon too. Photobombing brown kitty is not in any danger!
> View attachment 4393648
> 
> 
> Taupe: Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe and Longchamp Roseau Heritage in Taupe. I haven’t used the Roseau in over a year so it’s future with me is uncertain. The Evelyne won last year’s Most Used Bag award, so that one stays!
> View attachment 4393649
> 
> 
> LV Totally PM in DE. Again, uncertain of its future. DH and I went through all my bags last night and I said it was my all-weather bag. He said, But you never wear it! This is on the heels of winter, so I have to admit, he has a point....
> View attachment 4393650


Hats off to your photobombing kitty... what a sweet  face! 

Interesting that you don't use the Longchamp Rouseau. From here, the design and color are quite lovely. Is there something about its size/functionality that doesn't work?

If you part with your LV Totally PM, what will you use for an all-weather bag? Do you have something else that fills this need? Because you've definitely got some serious weather in your part of the country!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Hats off to your photobombing kitty... what a sweet  face!
> 
> Interesting that you don't use the Longchamp Rouseau. From here, the design and color are quite lovely. Is there something about its size/functionality that doesn't work?
> 
> If you part with your LV Totally PM, what will you use for an all-weather bag? Do you have something else that fills this need? Because you've definitely got some serious weather in your part of the country!



The Roseau has gotten a lot of use in the past. It’s a very easy bag to use. I just haven’t touched it in over a year. I think I’m reaching for other things instead. I have to see if this is just a temporary thing and if I end up loving it again. 

Re. the Totally, I don’t know. I’ve gotten to the point where, with the exception of Box leather, I wear all my bags in inclement weather and just wipe them dry when I get inside. I have several Longchamp le Pliages, but nothing high-end that is also weather-proof. Not sure yet what I’m gonna do. I like the bag but it seems like every other woman in Boston has a bag in LV DE (usually a Neverfull) so I get kind of tired of seeing it.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> My brown bags — I’m posting last year’s pics with some notes about the changes ...
> 
> Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 and Gold Garden Party. I sold the GP but the Kelly will probably be with me forever.
> 
> View attachment 4393647
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3-D tote and Mademoiselle bag. The 3-D is currently at a local consignment shop. The Mademoiselle may be on the chopping block soon too. Photobombing brown kitty is not in any danger!
> View attachment 4393648
> 
> 
> Taupe: Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe and Longchamp Roseau Heritage in Taupe. I haven’t used the Roseau in over a year so it’s future with me is uncertain. The Evelyne won last year’s Most Used Bag award, so that one stays!
> View attachment 4393649
> 
> 
> LV Totally PM in DE. Again, uncertain of its future. DH and I went through all my bags last night and I said it was my all-weather bag. He said, But you never wear it! This is on the heels of winter, so I have to admit, he has a point....
> View attachment 4393650


Great brown and taupe bags! And love your photobomber! Wonderful job of curating. We’re bag sisters on the Evelyn, mine is a PM. Your Barenia beauty is a treasure!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My browns are exactly the same as last year’s - I’ll just re-share the pictures...  except I’m carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1 today - so it’s my Purse of the Day [emoji4]
> View attachment 4393144
> 
> View attachment 4393145
> 
> (Love the leather on this!)


Still lovely though!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> That halibut meal sounds super yummy. I may try to replicate it this weekend.
> Your outfit sounds super gorgeous! I’d love to see the booties!!
> 
> I make a great gumbo but I haven’t done so it a while. I need to do that again soon before it gets too hot.  I cook very well. I just HATE the time it takes.
> You’re the same as Mr. S. He literally cannot skip a meal. I can go all day and even if I’m hungry I don’t get ill effects. I think my body is just too efficient with storing food.
> 
> That all being said, everyone in my family loooooooves good food so when a meal *is*
> presented, we chow down. Lol!
> 
> I don’t care for most grain based carbs - the taste or texture. For example pasta  feels gummy to me and squicks me out.  Cereals are yucky,  And, I even despise chocolate and coffee. (Yea, weird taste buds, I know)
> 
> But, COOOOOOOOOKIIIIIIIIES!!!  I have to keep sugar cookies, shortbread cookies and French macaroons out of the house. Literally I have no self control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393233
> 
> None.   I don’t even want to have control I love them so much. S
> 
> Speaking of cookies. The world’s best non home made cookies are Cheryl’s cookies which you can get by mail order. https://pwa.cheryls.com/Entrance?ca...SZgDG9T3ZK2kIB1jaRkjoaOLGdRXV5IcaAmGjEALw_wcB
> I often send them as professional gifts and everyone raves over them. I, who despise frosting, will eat these til I burst. They are so yummy!  They have all kinds of flavors but the sugar frosted is the best!
> View attachment 4393261
> 
> I’ve held myself back from buying any of these since December but, gosh, I could sure eat a box full now.


Not a fan of them but they look pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> My brown bags — I’m posting last year’s pics with some notes about the changes ...
> 
> Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 and Gold Garden Party. I sold the GP but the Kelly will probably be with me forever.
> 
> View attachment 4393647
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3-D tote and Mademoiselle bag. The 3-D is currently at a local consignment shop. The Mademoiselle may be on the chopping block soon too. Photobombing brown kitty is not in any danger!
> View attachment 4393648
> 
> 
> Taupe: Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe and Longchamp Roseau Heritage in Taupe. I haven’t used the Roseau in over a year so it’s future with me is uncertain. The Evelyne won last year’s Most Used Bag award, so that one stays!
> View attachment 4393649
> 
> 
> LV Totally PM in DE. Again, uncertain of its future. DH and I went through all my bags last night and I said it was my all-weather bag. He said, But you never wear it! This is on the heels of winter, so I have to admit, he has a point....
> View attachment 4393650


I am going through the same thing with my totally. When I bought it I used it but my life has changed and I rarely wear a big bag. Is it the size that no longer works for you?


----------



## dcooney4

Miss Dawn congrats on making Partner.


----------



## bellarusa

Took a quick break for few days over the weekend and now back at work.  Argh.  I miss the salty tropical air already.



ElainePG said:


> That's so surprising, considering how small it is. Makes me sad, because MJ was my favorite brand just five years ago.


There was no way for me to keep that bag.  I would never be happy about it.


----------



## bellarusa

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits



That is supremely cool!  Congrats!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I am going through the same thing with my totally. When I bought it I used it but my life has changed and I rarely wear a big bag. Is it the size that no longer works for you?



Actually, the size is kind of perfect for a small tote. Mine is the PM. I like the bag but not sure I still love it. Unfortunately, Boston is a sea of DE print sometimes. I’m already conflicted about LV canvas, so that doesn’t help. I like the Totally style, though, so the fact that it’s been discontinued makes me hesitant to sell. I’m probably gonna sit on this one for a while.


----------



## Pessie

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


Congratulations!!!  Well deserved, you’ll be fabulous as Partner, and a fine celebration is definitely in order


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Actually, the size is kind of perfect for a small tote. Mine is the PM. I like the bag but not sure I still love it. Unfortunately, Boston is a sea of DE print sometimes. I’m already conflicted about LV canvas, so that doesn’t help. I like the Totally style, though, so the fact that it’s been discontinued makes me hesitant to sell. I’m probably gonna sit on this one for a while.


That is what I am doing. I wore mine the other day and it was so easy to use even if it was practically empty.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> My brown bags — I’m posting last year’s pics with some notes about the changes ...
> 
> Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 and Gold Garden Party. I sold the GP but the Kelly will probably be with me forever.
> 
> View attachment 4393647
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3-D tote and Mademoiselle bag. The 3-D is currently at a local consignment shop. The Mademoiselle may be on the chopping block soon too. Photobombing brown kitty is not in any danger!
> View attachment 4393648
> 
> 
> Taupe: Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe and Longchamp Roseau Heritage in Taupe. I haven’t used the Roseau in over a year so it’s future with me is uncertain. The Evelyne won last year’s Most Used Bag award, so that one stays!
> View attachment 4393649
> 
> 
> LV Totally PM in DE. Again, uncertain of its future. DH and I went through all my bags last night and I said it was my all-weather bag. He said, But you never wear it! This is on the heels of winter, so I have to admit, he has a point....
> View attachment 4393650


Beautiful browns and taupes!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> The Roseau has gotten a lot of use in the past. It’s a very easy bag to use. I just haven’t touched it in over a year. I think I’m reaching for other things instead. I have to see if this is just a temporary thing and if I end up loving it again.
> 
> Re. the Totally, I don’t know. I’ve gotten to the point where, with the exception of Box leather, I wear all my bags in inclement weather and just wipe them dry when I get inside. I have several Longchamp le Pliages, but nothing high-end that is also weather-proof. Not sure yet what I’m gonna do. I like the bag but it seems like every other woman in Boston has a bag in LV DE (usually a Neverfull) so I get kind of tired of seeing it.


I use to live in Boston and I agree about all the neverfulls - never seen so many and only used mine for travel while living there. But I am totally digging the totally....I would sit on that one!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 4394067
> 
> 
> Took a quick break for few days over the weekend and now back at work.  Argh.  I miss the salty tropical air already.
> 
> 
> There was no way for me to keep that bag.  I would never be happy about it.


Paradise! Transport me there please....calling for freezing rain tomorrow


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> My brown bags — I’m posting last year’s pics with some notes about the changes ...
> 
> Hermes Barenia Kelly 35 and Gold Garden Party. I sold the GP but the Kelly will probably be with me forever.
> 
> View attachment 4393647
> 
> 
> Longchamp 3-D tote and Mademoiselle bag. The 3-D is currently at a local consignment shop. The Mademoiselle may be on the chopping block soon too. Photobombing brown kitty is not in any danger!
> View attachment 4393648
> 
> 
> Taupe: Hermes Evelyne GM in Etoupe and Longchamp Roseau Heritage in Taupe. I haven’t used the Roseau in over a year so it’s future with me is uncertain. The Evelyne won last year’s Most Used Bag award, so that one stays!
> View attachment 4393649
> 
> LV Totally PM in DE. Again, uncertain of its future. DH and I went through all my bags last night and I said it was my all-weather bag. He said, But you never wear it! This is on the heels of winter, so I have to admit, he has a point....
> View attachment 4393650


Great browns!
You mentioned your most used bag.  I always have to rotate out of my non work most used bags because I’ll get tired of them and won’t want to wear them.  That’s one reason I need multiple black bags. If I wore one all the time, it would drive me batty...and it would have to go. Lol! 


bellarusa said:


> View attachment 4394067
> 
> 
> Took a quick break for few days over the weekend and now back at work.  Argh.  I miss the salty tropical air already.
> 
> 
> There was no way for me to keep that bag.  I would never be happy about it.


Beautiful scene!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> I use to live in Boston and I agree about all the neverfulls - never seen so many and only used mine for travel while living there. But I am totally digging the totally....I would sit on that one!



It hasn’t changed since you lived here — lots and lots of Nevefulls! The only bag that’s more ubiquitous around here is the Longchamp le Pliage.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Great browns!
> You mentioned your most used bag.  I always have to rotate out of my non work most used bags because I’ll get tired of them and won’t want to wear them.  That’s one reason I need multiple black bags. If I wore one all the time, it would drive me batty...and it would have to go. Lol!
> Beautiful scene!!!



I can’t wear the same bag all the time either— I change bags almost every day! Which means my most worn are getting chosen over and over. I rarely wear a bag by default, just because it’s the bag I wore the day before. I wore my Etoupe Evelyne just a little over once a week in 2018.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I use to live in Boston and I agree about all the neverfulls - never seen so many and only used mine for travel while living there. But I am totally digging the totally....I would sit on that one!


This is the thing for me. I don’t care one bit who has a bag like mine. The issue is when I see the same bag over and over - whether I own it or not. I get tired of it and don’t want to wear it.  It happens when it’s just me seeing me wearing the bag. Lol! So it definitely happens when I see others wearing the bag over and over and over.  

That and the fact that I really don’t like it when people know what brand of bag I’m wearing keep me from considering a number of bags. I “deal” with my Chanel flaps being recognizable because I love them so much. And my Lockme has that big ol’ LV on the front that I pretend isn’t there. Lol!  But I’d really be just fine if every other bag I had flew under the radar. I don’t think anyone would recognize any of my other bags unless they are a “purse person.”

I’m not sure why I feel this way. Hmmmm...if I drove a really flashy car like Ferrari or Lamborghini, I think I’d feel odd then too. I’m not sure what the deal is there.  

But, I don’t feel weird about my other luxury options jewelry or house or furs  I think I don’t have any problem with an expression of (so called but, we know it really isn’t) wealth as long as it doesn’t seem flashy. But, flash is in the eye of the beholder. And, if I really felt that way, I wouldn’t enjoy my red bottom shoes, right?  Lol! I think I’m completely irrational on this topic as I don’t act in any logical or consistent way.   The only thing I can say for certain is I will get tired of a bag in a minute so I have to stay away from super popular bags and I have to feel comfortable with the level of flash.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I can’t wear the same bag all the time either— I change bags almost every day! Which means my most worn are getting chosen over and over. I rarely wear a bag by default, just because it’s the bag I wore the day before. I wore my Etoupe Evelyne just a little over once a week in 2018.


Me too!  I think that means the bag really *is* a good bag for us because we actively choose it so many times!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I wore my gold Chanel Boy today because I wanted to wear some yg jewelry. And, while I always live wearing this bag, for the thousandth time, I knew I needed another bag with yg hardware.

I’m starting to wear my yg jewelry more often and I don’t like to mix metals. So, this issue has to be fixed. I love the gold Boy but, it’s New Medium so it’s a bit big and boxy. I’d like something sleeker and perhaps a little less dressy.

I used to have a gold MK hobo which was a great casual bag. I’d love a replacement that wasn’t a hobo but still isn’t dressy.

If I didn’t care about growing my bag collection willy nilly, I’d get a black C jumbo flap with ghw, a TBD gold WOC and a casual gold shoulder bag.  And, something tells me I’ll end up with these bags over time. But, I would like to try to solve my ghw needs with one multi use purchase. Any ideas?


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> That halibut meal sounds super yummy. I may try to replicate it this weekend.
> Your outfit sounds super gorgeous! I’d love to see the booties!!
> 
> I make a great gumbo but I haven’t done so it a while. I need to do that again soon before it gets too hot.  I cook very well. I just HATE the time it takes.
> You’re the same as Mr. S. He literally cannot skip a meal. I can go all day and even if I’m hungry I don’t get ill effects. I think my body is just too efficient with storing food.
> 
> That all being said, everyone in my family loooooooves good food so when a meal *is*
> presented, we chow down. Lol!
> 
> I don’t care for most grain based carbs - the taste or texture. For example pasta  feels gummy to me and squicks me out.  Cereals are yucky,  And, I even despise chocolate and coffee. (Yea, weird taste buds, I know)
> 
> But, COOOOOOOOOKIIIIIIIIES!!!  I have to keep sugar cookies, shortbread cookies and French macaroons out of the house. Literally I have no self control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393233
> 
> None.   I don’t even want to have control I love them so much. S
> 
> Speaking of cookies. The world’s best non home made cookies are Cheryl’s cookies which you can get by mail order. https://pwa.cheryls.com/Entrance?ca...SZgDG9T3ZK2kIB1jaRkjoaOLGdRXV5IcaAmGjEALw_wcB
> I often send them as professional gifts and everyone raves over them. I, who despise frosting, will eat these til I burst. They are so yummy!  They have all kinds of flavors but the sugar frosted is the best!
> View attachment 4393261
> 
> I’ve held myself back from buying any of these since December but, gosh, I could sure eat a box full now.


Those look DELICIOUS and I don't even LIKE frosted sugar cookies!!! They are GORGEOUS!!! Do they ever sell them in stores? 

I just had my first true gumbo in NOLA recently. Amazing!!! 



Cookiefiend said:


> That is the sign of a well chosen bag - kudos!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Ohmigosh! Fabulous news! Congratulations!
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> GAWD!!
> Those look delicious!
> I've been intermittent fasting since January, and *had* been doing really well… until this week. Last week in Hilton Head our friends had cookies - lots of them and it activated my sweet tooth.
> Cookies are my Kryptonite…


@Miss_Dawn , congrats!!! Heading over to your thread, haven't been on here in way too long!!!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> It hasn’t changed since you lived here — lots and lots of Nevefulls! The only bag that’s more ubiquitous around here is the Longchamp le Pliage.


When I go shopping at the outlets all I see are Neverfuls and pliages mixed in with chanel and coach. Neverfuls are what I see the most . However Totally's I don't see.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My spring training challenge for the "work" category is going to be my Coach Copley in navy! She's elegant, clean lines, and big enough to carry the daily needs. Perfect for work. 

Here she is matched with my Burberry Thomas bear and my pink moto jacket.


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My spring training challenge for the "work" category is going to be my Coach Copley in navy! She's elegant, clean lines, and big enough to carry the daily needs. Perfect for work.
> 
> Here she is matched with my Burberry Thomas bear and my pink moto jacket.


Your Coach Copley is beautiful! Navy is such an elegant color for handbags. And i just love the shape of this bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!



Wow, a big congrats dear!!! I’m so happy for you! I almost missed yout post as things are very hectic with me as well, both work and personal.  Will there be a celebration bag!? [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re “recovering” from our long vacation today.   So, it meant we ran lots of errands like restocking the fridge and pantry, dropping off dry cleaning, etc. My Jimmy Choo Raven is the perfect bag to accompany me on carefree schlepping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392463
> 
> I just HAVE to use the double pouch I was very lucky to find or it becomes a black hole.  I’m just a structured bag girl to my soul.  Multiple pouches rolling around separately in this bag would drive me screaming over a cliff!!!
> View attachment 4392465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Side note: Er...don’t judge me on these pillows. Mr. S  came home with them a few months ago - he never buys pillows. So wwwhhhhhyyyyy????? - and, I’m stuck with them until an appropriate in-house-I-love-my-husband residency period has elapsed. Then, I’m replacing them IMMEDIATELY!  Actually, I’m replacing the sofa and loveseat too. But, shhhhh...he doesn’t know yet. LOL!)
> 
> Anyway, dinner had to be simple. We decided to eat in Mr. S’s office, watch some Star Trek DS9 :Borg: and then play Scrabble and chess. (Nerd Romance Lives. ROFL!) I kick his butt at Scrabble and he slaughters me at chess so, it works out.  So, I made an easy Cobb salad (with garlic toast on the side for him) and he made some scrumptious pomegranate martinis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has travertine marble tables in his office hence the oh so sophisticated towel as tablecloth.   But, omigosh, this was so yummy. I hadn’t eaten all day!!
> 
> What is everyone else wearing and eating today?


When you posted this I was actually using your Raven’s little sister.  First time I wore it in 5 months.  I still like it! We just needed time apart since I wore her straight for 1 week on my last use.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> That is the sign of a well chosen bag - kudos!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Ohmigosh! Fabulous news! Congratulations!
> 
> Oh.
> My.
> GAWD!!
> Those look delicious!
> I've been intermittent fasting since January, and *had* been doing really well… until this week. Last week in Hilton Head our friends had cookies - lots of them and it activated my sweet tooth.
> Cookies are my Kryptonite…





Sparkletastic said:


> Hmmm...great points. My decision tree is
> 1. Usage - what need am I having / what gap is inconveniencing me?
> 2. Color - I know I’ll wear certain colors for certain uses. And I want variety so I’m careful about duplicating colors unless they are high use for me.
> 3. Brand / style - I pretty much only consider a handful of brands now.  Something may jump out at me from another brand as I search and I’ll buy it presuming it has a good quality rep and good resale.
> 
> So, I know I want 1. A tote. I’m stumped at 2. Color but think a lighter neutral would
> Be nice. I’m just clueless on what that would be. I don’t want another grey bag. From there 3 will be easy enough even if it takes a while to find the right one from those brands.
> 
> I’m also thinking I just need some larger bags in general.  I still like the YSL LouLou small tote. But, YSL quality scares me so... I dunno.  Anything larger needs to be lightweight. I don’t want to feel weighed down.
> Love those movies!
> 
> I am a weird homebody / introvert. I greatly prefer being home...til I don’t. Then, I want to do something fun with friends. (Or I feel like I “_should_” go do something with friends. Sigh.) The best is having people at my house. I don’t have to go anywhere and make sure the event is actually fun vs just dry conversation.
> 
> I also hate it when the guys go to one room and the girls another. I always get stuck talking about things I don’t care about: kids, husbands / men, kids, crafts, kids, reality shows, kids, shopping, etc. I didn’t want to talk about other people’s kids even when mine were younger. And, I can’t stand gossip. It’s so mean spirited. I don’t get how it’s “ok”. One on one, I always have amazing conversations with women. Get us in a group and everyone's IQ’s drop 50 points.
> 
> So, when I entertain, I make sure we all have things to do together so I don’t get stuck in the estrogen zone.
> I’m so sorry about this!
> These are simply stunning!!!!!
> CONGRATS!!!





More bags said:


> Congratulations on your promotion to Partner! Well deserved!





lynne_ross said:


> Congratulations!! Did you get yourself a gift??





whateve said:


> Congratulations! You must be so proud!





catsinthebag said:


> Whoopie!!! Major congratulations!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> All beautiful!! But omg that Just Campagne. The leather!!! I must get my hands on one someday!!
> 
> That is so wonderful congratulations!!! If you celebrate, definitely let us know





ElainePG said:


> Huge congratulations! This is definitely worth celebrating!!





dcooney4 said:


> Miss Dawn congrats on making Partner.





Pessie said:


> Congratulations!!!  Well deserved, you’ll be fabulous as Partner, and a fine celebration is definitely in order





pianolize said:


> Those look DELICIOUS and I don't even LIKE frosted sugar cookies!!! They are GORGEOUS!!! Do they ever sell them in stores?
> 
> I just had my first true gumbo in NOLA recently. Amazing!!!
> 
> 
> @Miss_Dawn , congrats!!! Heading over to your thread, haven't been on here in way too long!!!





msd_bags said:


> Wow, a big congrats dear!!! I’m so happy for you! I almost missed yout post as things are very hectic with me as well, both work and personal.  Will there be a celebration bag!? [emoji3]



Thank you all so very much for all sweet messages! 

It’s been overwhelmingly busy, and I’ve also been very lucky with lots of people at work and in life being really excited for me, so I’m really grateful it’s not been announced in the whole company yet, just within the Partnership group, so there’s still some excitement to come when it’s properly announced. 

I do want to celebrate with a bag but I’ll reflect on what. No rush. Tomorrow Mr Dawn and I are going for a fancy dinner and we will cut a cake with family on Sunday. We also have a vacation booked in a few weeks time 

Thank you again


----------



## dcooney4

My new Micro Sutton from Mz Wallace was so comfortable I ordered another in solid black.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I can’t wear the same bag all the time either— I change bags almost every day! Which means my most worn are getting chosen over and over. I rarely wear a bag by default, just because it’s the bag I wore the day before. I wore my Etoupe Evelyne just a little over once a week in 2018.


I have similar behaviour, I like picking out a different bag nearly every day. That’s definitely a bag that works for you when you’re using your Evelyne more frequently than weekly! I carried my Etoupe Evelyne today, too!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> My spring training challenge for the "work" category is going to be my Coach Copley in navy! She's elegant, clean lines, and big enough to carry the daily needs. Perfect for work.
> 
> Here she is matched with my Burberry Thomas bear and my pink moto jacket.


Fabulous bag with great lines, lovely leather and a beautiful neutral colour!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> My new Micro Sutton from Mz Wallace was so comfortable I ordered another in solid black.


Great pic and cute bag. I appreciate the modeling pic to get an idea of the size of the bag. Your hair is pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great pic and cute bag. I appreciate the modeling pic to get an idea of the size of the bag. Your hair is pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> My new Micro Sutton from Mz Wallace was so comfortable I ordered another in solid black.



It looks great on you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My new Micro Sutton from Mz Wallace was so comfortable I ordered another in solid black.


This is a really cute bag! I love it in the camo.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> My new Micro Sutton from Mz Wallace was so comfortable I ordered another in solid black.



Looks so cute and looks great on you!! Yay for a comfortable bag!


----------



## msd_bags

Speaking of comfortable bags, this just arrived for me from Gilt.  I couldn’t resist the sale and a similar black Tumi works so well!  [emoji3] This is a March purchase.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> It looks great on you!





ElainePG said:


> This is a really cute bag! I love it in the camo.





msd_bags said:


> Looks so cute and looks great on you!! Yay for a comfortable bag!


 Thanks for the bag love.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of comfortable bags, this just arrived for me from Gilt.  I couldn’t resist the sale and a similar black Tumi works so well!  [emoji3] This is a March purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4395771


I laugh because we still do similar things. Tumi's a great bags . Enjoy it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@dcooney4 @msd_bags Both of these look great and very practical run - around bags! @dcooney4 you look great


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> @dcooney4 @msd_bags Both of these look great and very practical run - around bags! @dcooney4 you look great


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> @dcooney4 @msd_bags Both of these look great and very practical run - around bags! @dcooney4 you look great


I like the word run-around bags. That is exactly what they are.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> I like the word run-around bags. That is exactly what they are.



My favourite run around bags are mostly lightweight camera bags. Like these ones. So comfortable.


----------



## catsinthebag

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of comfortable bags, this just arrived for me from Gilt.  I couldn’t resist the sale and a similar black Tumi works so well!  [emoji3] This is a March purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4395771



I love Tumi. The designs are so well-thought-out and the nylon feels — for nylon anyway — very luxe.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I laugh because we still do similar things. Tumi's a great bags . Enjoy it!


IKR! [emoji3]


Miss_Dawn said:


> My favourite run around bags are mostly lightweight camera bags. Like these ones. So comfortable.


These are beautiful!  


catsinthebag said:


> I love Tumi. The designs are so well-thought-out and the nylon feels — for nylon anyway — very luxe.


I agree!! [emoji3]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

We’ve been talking about jewellery a bit on this thread. Sharing a new addition to my wardrobe. I have these studs that Mr Dawn gave me for an anniversary, and he just gave me halo ‘jackets’ that I can add to change the look. Love them


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> We’ve been talking about jewellery a bit on this thread. Sharing a new addition to my wardrobe. I have these studs that Mr Dawn gave me for an anniversary, and he just gave me halo ‘jackets’ that I can add to change the look. Love them


So pretty!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss_Dawn said:


> We’ve been talking about jewellery a bit on this thread. Sharing a new addition to my wardrobe. I have these studs that Mr Dawn gave me for an anniversary, and he just gave me halo ‘jackets’ that I can add to change the look. Love them


The sparkle


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of comfortable bags, this just arrived for me from Gilt.  I couldn’t resist the sale and a similar black Tumi works so well!  [emoji3] This is a March purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4395771


This looks as though it's going to be a perfect travel bag. Is that what you're planning to use it for?


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> We’ve been talking about jewellery a bit on this thread. Sharing a new addition to my wardrobe. I have these studs that Mr Dawn gave me for an anniversary, and he just gave me halo ‘jackets’ that I can add to change the look. Love them


Gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> We’ve been talking about jewellery a bit on this thread. Sharing a new addition to my wardrobe. I have these studs that Mr Dawn gave me for an anniversary, and he just gave me halo ‘jackets’ that I can add to change the look. Love them


Stunning!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> This looks as though it's going to be a perfect travel bag. Is that what you're planning to use it for?



Mostly for travel. [emoji3] My black Tumi was very useful during my trip to Japan in March.  I’m glad to have color options next time. [emoji3]


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> My favourite run around bags are mostly lightweight camera bags. Like these ones. So comfortable.


Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> We’ve been talking about jewellery a bit on this thread. Sharing a new addition to my wardrobe. I have these studs that Mr Dawn gave me for an anniversary, and he just gave me halo ‘jackets’ that I can add to change the look. Love them


Stunning!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lynne_ross said:


> So pretty!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> The sparkle





ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous!





More bags said:


> Stunning!





dcooney4 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you all for the earrings love!!


----------



## muchstuff

It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
-BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
-BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
-BV ossidato rame cross body
-Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
-BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
-Balenciaga metallic bronze Day


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day



Wow!!! Super lovely!!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Wow!!! Super lovely!!


Thanks!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425


Amazing metallics!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Amazing metallics!


Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425


This is a gorgeous metallics collection! I love the color of your bronze Day bag. And the leather looks so smooshy!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> This is a gorgeous metallics collection! I love the color of your bronze Day bag. And the leather looks so smooshy!


Thanks, the Day is from 2005, smooshy chèvre


----------



## whateve

My metallic bags. Both Coach Poppy. I'd like to add another metallic. 
Honorable mention - my hologram wallet. This has been my main wallet for 2 years.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425



This is a great, varied metallics collection! 



whateve said:


> My metallic bags. Both Coach Poppy. I'd like to add another metallic.
> Honorable mention - my hologram wallet. This has been my main wallet for 2 years.



Oooooh, that holographic wallet is very pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is a great, varied metallics collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, that holographic wallet is very pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425


Great bags! I adore the ones you kept.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My metallic bags. Both Coach Poppy. I'd like to add another metallic.
> Honorable mention - my hologram wallet. This has been my main wallet for 2 years.


These are so cool.


----------



## dcooney4

Mz Wallace Coco gold linen 
Coach Edie 31 in gunmetal
Mz Wallace Mini Metro in steel


----------



## lynne_ross

Beautiful metallics. I have none, so will enjoy looking at pics.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425


These leathers are just incredible!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Surprisingly, I only have one metallic bag and it's a mini! I'd love to get a big metallic bag one day. From Massaccesi, and you can't see but it's colorblocked with gold and silver metallic leather so I can wear it no matter what my jewelry


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Some of my metallics. 

Including my brand new 19S Chanel clutch in iridescent pink. Bought yesterday to celebrate my promotion


----------



## pdxhb

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry everyone for missing so many posts and liking and lurking...
> 
> Yesterday I found out I made Partner in my firm. Youngest ever. Chuffed to ragged bits
> 
> I won’t hijack this thread but I just updated my bag showcase thread with the details.
> 
> In the meantime, I need to plot how to celebrate with Mr Dawn!!


I'm delurking to say Congratulations to you!!!!! What wonderful news! Well wishes for your celebration and continued success.


----------



## Pessie

I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> My new Micro Sutton from Mz Wallace was so comfortable I ordered another in solid black.


Fabulous! When something works that well, I think it’s a great idea to get another. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> We’ve been talking about jewellery a bit on this thread. Sharing a new addition to my wardrobe. I have these studs that Mr Dawn gave me for an anniversary, and he just gave me halo ‘jackets’ that I can add to change the look. Love them


zomg - beautiful! [emoji7]



muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425


[emoji7] these are GORGEOUS! 

I don’t have any metallic bags - I had one that I liked but it smelled horrible and Mr Cookie said it looked like an old lady bag [emoji848]... the combination of those two things was the kiss of death. [emoji38]


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> My metallic bags. Both Coach Poppy. I'd like to add another metallic.
> Honorable mention - my hologram wallet. This has been my main wallet for 2 years.


Wow! Love the wallet! 


dcooney4 said:


> Mz Wallace Coco gold linen
> Coach Edie 31 in gunmetal
> Mz Wallace Mini Metro in steel


The Edie is lovely in that color! 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Surprisingly, I only have one metallic bag and it's a mini! I'd love to get a big metallic bag one day. From Massaccesi, and you can't see but it's colorblocked with gold and silver metallic leather so I can wear it no matter what my jewelry


How cute! Looks like a great size too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> Some of my metallics.
> 
> Including my brand new 19S Chanel clutch in iridescent pink. Bought yesterday to celebrate my promotion


Squeee! It’s a lovely shade of pink - congratulations! 
I also really like the gold trim of the Gucci! 


Pessie said:


> I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think
> View attachment 4396972


Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pdxhb said:


> I'm delurking to say Congratulations to you!!!!! What wonderful news! Well wishes for your celebration and continued success.


That is very sweet of you. Thank you!!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My metallic bags. Both Coach Poppy. I'd like to add another metallic.
> Honorable mention - my hologram wallet. This has been my main wallet for 2 years.


Pretty metallics, I like the blue Poppy!



dcooney4 said:


> Mz Wallace Coco gold linen
> Coach Edie 31 in gunmetal
> Mz Wallace Mini Metro in steel


Stunning metallic bags! The leather on the Edie looks fantastic!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Surprisingly, I only have one metallic bag and it's a mini! I'd love to get a big metallic bag one day. From Massaccesi, and you can't see but it's colorblocked with gold and silver metallic leather so I can wear it no matter what my jewelry


So pretty!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Some of my metallics.
> 
> Including my brand new 19S Chanel clutch in iridescent pink. Bought yesterday to celebrate my promotion


Great metallics! Nice choice on your new addition!


----------



## More bags

Pessie said:


> I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think
> View attachment 4396972


Be still my heart, your Cabat is gorgeous! Great to see you Pessie.


----------



## catsinthebag

Pessie said:


> I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think
> View attachment 4396972



This looks like it’s out of a photo shoot — you caught the light perfectly. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Pessie

More bags said:


> Be still my heart, your Cabat is gorgeous! Great to see you Pessie.


Thanks so much!


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Some of my metallics.
> 
> Including my brand new 19S Chanel clutch in iridescent pink. Bought yesterday to celebrate my promotion


Beautiful bags! Love the YSL.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Surprisingly, I only have one metallic bag and it's a mini! I'd love to get a big metallic bag one day. From Massaccesi, and you can't see but it's colorblocked with gold and silver metallic leather so I can wear it no matter what my jewelry


Oh but what a beauty she is.


----------



## Pessie

catsinthebag said:


> This looks like it’s out of a photo shoot — you caught the light perfectly. Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Pessie said:


> I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think
> View attachment 4396972


Very pretty!


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Some of my metallics.
> 
> Including my brand new 19S Chanel clutch in iridescent pink. Bought yesterday to celebrate my promotion


All are beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Great bags! I adore the ones you kept.


Thanks, me too!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Mz Wallace Coco gold linen
> Coach Edie 31 in gunmetal
> Mz Wallace Mini Metro in steel


Love your Coach!


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> These leathers are just incredible!!!


Thanks, metallics are surprisingly easy to wear IMO!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Fabulous! When something works that well, I think it’s a great idea to get another.
> 
> zomg - beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> [emoji7] these are GORGEOUS!
> 
> I don’t have any metallic bags - I had one that I liked but it smelled horrible and Mr Cookie said it looked like an old lady bag [emoji848]... the combination of those two things was the kiss of death. [emoji38]


There are some really pretty metallics out there...


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think
> View attachment 4396972


I love this metallic Cabat, @Pessie . It's very subtle, isn't it? I have the sense that it doesn't look metallic unless the light hits it just right. Is that correct?


----------



## ElainePG

I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked. 

I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> I love this metallic Cabat, @Pessie . It's very subtle, isn't it? I have the sense that it doesn't look metallic unless the light hits it just right. Is that correct?


Thanks Elaine, it does look metallic, but you’re right it’s subtle because it’s textured  



ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167


This is such a pretty evening bag, the clasp is a wow!  It will look fantastic with the matching shoes.  What colour is your outfit?


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> This is such a pretty evening bag, the clasp is a wow!  It will look fantastic with the matching shoes.  What colour is your outfit?



I had to go out & buy a dress especially for the occasion, because we so rarely go to fancy events! Here's what it looks like. I do wish I could have worn high heels with it, as the model is showing here, but alas I can only manage flats. Still, I love my twinkly silver rhinestone flats!


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Love your Coach!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167


I love it! What does the inside look like?


----------



## msd_bags

So many gorgeous metallics!! I don’t have one except cheapies that I use for events. 

Miss Dawn, your pink celebratory bag is so pretty!  Congrats again on your promotion!


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> I had to go out & buy a dress especially for the occasion, because we so rarely go to fancy events! Here's what it looks like. I do wish I could have worn high heels with it, as the model is showing here, but alas I can only manage flats. Still, I love my twinkly silver rhinestone flats!
> 
> View attachment 4397239
> View attachment 4397240


You’re going to feel amazing in this, it’s gorgeous!  I love the neckline especially the drop detail at the back


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love it! What does the inside look like?


It’s cream satin, and it comes with a little mirror. I was very lucky to find it in such great condition. Not even any lipstick stains inside!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> You’re going to feel amazing in this, it’s gorgeous!  I love the neckline especially the drop detail at the back


Thank you! I’m thinking of just wearing earrings, so as not to spoil the neckline at the back since my hair is short.


----------



## msd_bags

Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.
> View attachment 4397387


I love the bright cheerful color of your tote! So pretty against your crisp white shirt. And your sandals look terrific with it... not too matchy-matchy at all.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.
> View attachment 4397387


Gorgeous tote! The sandals are adorable too!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I love the bright cheerful color of your tote! So pretty against your crisp white shirt. And your sandals look terrific with it... not too matchy-matchy at all.



Thanks dear! [emoji3] The shot doesn’t show it but I’m wearing a scarf as a belt.  Light pink and yellow, to soften the effect of the dark blue cropped pants.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous tote! The sandals are adorable too!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167





ElainePG said:


> I had to go out & buy a dress especially for the occasion, because we so rarely go to fancy events! Here's what it looks like. I do wish I could have worn high heels with it, as the model is showing here, but alas I can only manage flats. Still, I love my twinkly silver rhinestone flats!
> 
> View attachment 4397239
> View attachment 4397240


Congratulations on your new clutch! The clasp is amazing! It will go well with your shoes and dress. Have a fantastic evening next month.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.
> View attachment 4397387


Great bag and sandals! I love the colour.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167


How beautiful!! Truly a treasure!!


msd_bags said:


> Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.
> View attachment 4397387


Stunning pink color!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Quite a few browns...
> -Alexander Wang Rockie, this one's more of a beet/iodine colour
> -Bal mogano Hobo
> -BV medium Veneta
> -Arayla petite Harlow (selling because I bought the regular size)
> -Prada cervo antik
> -BV Sloane (selling this)
> -Arayla regular Harlow
> -Bal mogano Velo
> -Bal chocolate Day
> -Bal mogano Day
> View attachment 4391572
> View attachment 4391584
> 
> View attachment 4391575
> View attachment 4391576
> View attachment 4391577
> View attachment 4391578
> View attachment 4391579
> View attachment 4391580
> View attachment 4391581
> 
> View attachment 4391586


drop-dead gorgeous collection!!! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Ya know when you know you’ve made
> a great handbag purchase? You feel smart stylish and on top of your game?
> 
> Well, my Chanel tote is that bag for me right now. I’ve worn it 11 times in less than 60 days. I have not been a big bag / tote
> girl. But, I have t say I’m now a believer. It’s so nice to be able to carry a number of things at times.
> 
> I would love to add another fashion (bag like) tote but, wonder what color would get the most wear. It would seem like a lighter color would be nice for warmer months and to provide some variety. I’m
> Drawn to red but think I want a softer color.
> 
> How do you decide what second color for a certain type of bag you want to buy once you have your neutral covered?


usually it depends on the function of the bag, i.e. i know what stuff i'll wear it with, shoes, accessories, outfits, etc, and then i decide which colour will work for all those other items i already have and pick the bag colour accordingly


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425


Drop-dead-II


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> My metallic bags. Both Coach Poppy. I'd like to add another metallic.
> Honorable mention - my hologram wallet. This has been my main wallet for 2 years.


beyond words cute bag charm!!
and watch out if you ever walk within my reach with that wallet, it's a perfect match for my Balenciaga with iridescent hw and i won't be able to control myself if i ever see it in your hands....


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think
> View attachment 4396972


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167


very cute clutch, and those shoes must be dreamy with an LBD 


msd_bags said:


> Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.
> View attachment 4397387


what a happy colour!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167


It's darling! 


ElainePG said:


> I had to go out & buy a dress especially for the occasion, because we so rarely go to fancy events! Here's what it looks like. I do wish I could have worn high heels with it, as the model is showing here, but alas I can only manage flats. Still, I love my twinkly silver rhinestone flats!
> 
> View attachment 4397239
> View attachment 4397240


This is a lovely dress - yours is this color too? So pretty! 


msd_bags said:


> Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.
> View attachment 4397387


Love that pink!


----------



## ksuromax

last week was very hectic, i missed a week and 15 pages of posts, but quickly scrolled through and caught up on all  
here are my browns: 
BV large Veneta in Toscana
BV deerskin hobo 
Bal Weekender in Sienna 
Bal flat studs caribou First 
Mulberry Brynmore (strictly speaking that's my DH's) 
Bal Day in Mogano


----------



## ksuromax

these bags are all sold, no longer in my collection: 
Balenciaga Papier in Chestnut
Mulberry Alexa, LE London Olympics
Prada Bauleto in Palissandre 
Mulberry EW Bays croc embossed Oak 
TOD's tote 
Gucci Marrakech hobo
Gucci Marrakech messenger


----------



## ksuromax

and here are metallics:
BV medium Veneta in Armatura
PRADA small shouder Gauffre bag (hardly ever use it, but keep for sentimental reasons) 
Balenciaga Work in Pewter 
BV Nodini in Silver (with matching espadrilles) 
BV Medium Peltro Cabat 
and BV small Peltro Cabat, my actual BOTD today


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ksuromax said:


> and here are metallics:
> BV medium Veneta in Armatura
> PRADA small shouder Gauffre bag (hardly ever use it, but keep for sentimental reasons)
> Balenciaga Work in Pewter
> BV Nodini in Silver (with matching espadrilles)
> BV Medium Peltro Cabat
> and BV small Peltro Cabat, my actual BOTD today


So many beautiful bags and so much eye candy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So many beautiful bags and so much eye candy!!!


thank you kindly!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> these bags are all sold, no longer in my collection:
> Balenciaga Papier in Chestnut
> Mulberry Alexa, LE London Olympics
> Prada Bauleto in Palissandre
> Mulberry EW Bays croc embossed Oak
> TOD's tote
> Gucci Marrakech hobo
> Gucci Marrakech messenger


All your bags are lovely past and present.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> last week was very hectic, i missed a week and 15 pages of posts, but quickly scrolled through and caught up on all
> here are my browns:
> BV large Veneta in Toscana
> BV deerskin hobo
> Bal Weekender in Sienna
> Bal flat studs caribou First
> Mulberry Brynmore (strictly speaking that's my DH's)
> Bal Day in Mogano





ksuromax said:


> these bags are all sold, no longer in my collection:
> Balenciaga Papier in Chestnut
> Mulberry Alexa, LE London Olympics
> Prada Bauleto in Palissandre
> Mulberry EW Bays croc embossed Oak
> TOD's tote
> Gucci Marrakech hobo
> Gucci Marrakech messenger





ksuromax said:


> and here are metallics:
> BV medium Veneta in Armatura
> PRADA small shouder Gauffre bag (hardly ever use it, but keep for sentimental reasons)
> Balenciaga Work in Pewter
> BV Nodini in Silver (with matching espadrilles)
> BV Medium Peltro Cabat
> and BV small Peltro Cabat, my actual BOTD today


Sigh, all gorgeous beauties. Your Cabats make me


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> and here are metallics:
> BV medium Veneta in Armatura
> PRADA small shouder Gauffre bag (hardly ever use it, but keep for sentimental reasons)
> Balenciaga Work in Pewter
> BV Nodini in Silver (with matching espadrilles)
> BV Medium Peltro Cabat
> and BV small Peltro Cabat, my actual BOTD today


This group I want them all. ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> All your bags are lovely past and present.





More bags said:


> Sigh, all gorgeous beauties. Your Cabats make me





dcooney4 said:


> This group I want them all. ❤️


thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new clutch! The clasp is amazing! It will go well with your shoes and dress. Have a fantastic evening next month.


Thank you! Looking forward to it.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> It's darling!
> 
> *This is a lovely dress - yours is this color too? So pretty! *


Yes, it's the blue color. For once in my life, I didn't buy a black dress!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> last week was very hectic, i missed a week and 15 pages of posts, but quickly scrolled through and caught up on all
> here are my browns:
> BV large Veneta in Toscana
> BV deerskin hobo
> Bal Weekender in Sienna
> Bal flat studs caribou First
> Mulberry Brynmore (strictly speaking that's my DH's)
> Bal Day in Mogano


What a fabulous collection of brown bags! The top one, the large Veneta, is especially yummy!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> and here are metallics:
> BV medium Veneta in Armatura
> PRADA small shouder Gauffre bag (hardly ever use it, but keep for sentimental reasons)
> Balenciaga Work in Pewter
> BV Nodini in Silver (with matching espadrilles)
> BV Medium Peltro Cabat
> and BV small Peltro Cabat, my actual BOTD today


Lovem love, looooooove your silver Nodini with the matching espadrilles! And I'm guessing the espadrilles are comfy?


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> What a fabulous collection of brown bags! The top one, the large Veneta, is especially yummy!


thank you! 


ElainePG said:


> Lovem love, looooooove your silver Nodini with the matching espadrilles! And I'm guessing the espadrilles are comfy?


thanks!  
yes, they are!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Yes, it's the blue color. For once in my life, I didn't buy a black dress!


Gorgeous!
I hear you on the not buying a black formal dress… I wore a royal blue gown on Saturday - the first time I didn't wear black!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Drop-dead-II


Thanks dear!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> last week was very hectic, i missed a week and 15 pages of posts, but quickly scrolled through and caught up on all
> here are my browns:
> BV large Veneta in Toscana
> BV deerskin hobo
> Bal Weekender in Sienna
> Bal flat studs caribou First
> Mulberry Brynmore (strictly speaking that's my DH's)
> Bal Day in Mogano


All beautiful, but that FBF


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and here are metallics:
> BV medium Veneta in Armatura
> PRADA small shouder Gauffre bag (hardly ever use it, but keep for sentimental reasons)
> Balenciaga Work in Pewter
> BV Nodini in Silver (with matching espadrilles)
> BV Medium Peltro Cabat
> and BV small Peltro Cabat, my actual BOTD today


That Work though...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> That Work though...


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> and here are metallics:
> BV medium Veneta in Armatura
> PRADA small shouder Gauffre bag (hardly ever use it, but keep for sentimental reasons)
> Balenciaga Work in Pewter
> BV Nodini in Silver (with matching espadrilles)
> BV Medium Peltro Cabat
> and BV small Peltro Cabat, my actual BOTD today


Love the Cabats - so much so that I'm on the lookout for one!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Love the Cabats - so much so that I'm on the lookout for one!


thank you, my dear!  
any particular specs?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> It's the 7th somewhere so I'm going to start. My small metallics collection...
> -BV metallic pewter shoulder bag (sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cervo Hobo (also sold)
> -BV ossidato rame cross body
> -Balenciaga metallic silver Bazar
> -BV metallic espresso cervo Hobo
> -Balenciaga metallic bronze Day
> View attachment 4396419
> View attachment 4396420
> View attachment 4396421
> View attachment 4396422
> View attachment 4396435
> 
> View attachment 4396425


REal


ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167


That is just awesome!!! What a find.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> thank you, my dear!
> any particular specs?


I like both your medium and small Cabats - in that same pewter…  
(I know I'm a copy-cat! )


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> I like both your medium and small Cabats - in that same pewter…
> (I know I'm a copy-cat! )


thank you!  
imho, Peltro is one of the most beautiful finish BV ever made, it's silver over grey leather 
(Moon, which Pessie posted earlier, is silver over black leather, another dreamy option!) 
if you like pewter colour you might look for Platino Ossidato, or PO in short, they have more goldish tones and look really nice!


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> last week was very hectic, i missed a week and 15 pages of posts, but quickly scrolled through and caught up on all
> here are my browns:
> BV large Veneta in Toscana
> BV deerskin hobo
> Bal Weekender in Sienna
> Bal flat studs caribou First
> Mulberry Brynmore (strictly speaking that's my DH's)
> Bal Day in Mogano



You have a dreamy collection!! 

And I see that you finally decided on the fate of some of your bags.  Good job purging! [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> That is just awesome!!! What a find.


Thank you! I was thrilled to find one in such good condition. They are available in consignment shops IRL and on line, but many of them are either rusty on the outside, or have rhinestones missing on the slasps, or have stains inside. I knew exactly what I wanted, though, and I had the time to search patiently. I've been looking for months, and finally found this one in February. I had many fun emails back & forth with the seller, and she was just great to work with. So it was all a really nice experience, which makes the bag just that much more special.

The only downside (and I'm not sure if it even IS a downside!) is that the bag is too small to hold my iPhone X! Eek!  But The Hubster says he'll carry my phone in his jacket pocket. And that's if I even want it with me. It may be nice to go to an event without my phone, for once, and not be tempted to take photos of everything in sight!


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I was thrilled to find one in such good condition. They are available in consignment shops IRL and on line, but many of them are either rusty on the outside, or have rhinestones missing on the slasps, or have stains inside. I knew exactly what I wanted, though, and I had the time to search patiently. I've been looking for months, and finally found this one in February. I had many fun emails back & forth with the seller, and she was just great to work with. So it was all a really nice experience, which makes the bag just that much more special.
> 
> The only downside (and I'm not sure if it even IS a downside!) is that the bag is too small to hold my iPhone X! Eek!  But The Hubster says he'll carry my phone in his jacket pocket. And that's if I even want it with me. It may be nice to go to an event without my phone, for once, and not be tempted to take photos of everything in sight!


It will be worth it to look so chic.  Remember unless you are on call, we all got along fine without a phone for thousands of years, lol. Especially at a gala.


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> You have a dreamy collection!!
> 
> And I see that you finally decided on the fate of some of your bags.  Good job purging! [emoji3]


thank you!


----------



## bellarusa

Oh boy oh boy I'm having an itch to shop!  

I'm eyeing two beautiful Chanel, both used - a dark navy GST in caviar with silver hardware, and a black double flap in lambskin with silver hardware.  I feel that I"ll get more use out of the GST as again - I carry my laptop daily (speaking of which, the new computer is AMAZING ), but isn't it time that I have a bag that's "classic"? Oh boy I'm going against so many things that I said I won't do - that I won't be seduced by the "classic".  But it sure is pretty!

Help me pick one, or pick none!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellarusa said:


> Oh boy oh boy I'm having an itch to shop!
> 
> I'm eyeing two beautiful Chanel, both used - a dark navy GST in caviar with silver hardware, and a black double flap in lambskin with silver hardware.  I feel that I"ll get more use out of the GST as again - I carry my laptop daily (speaking of which, the new computer is AMAZING ), but isn't it time that I have a bag that's "classic"? Oh boy I'm going against so many things that I said I won't do - that I won't be seduced by the "classic".  But it sure is pretty!
> 
> Help me pick one, or pick none!



Not to enable you - but which do you think you’d get the most use from? @Sparkletastic loves her new C Tote and you could get your laptop in it. 
Personally the double flap would drive me crazy... so I’d def say no to that. 
(Also feeling the shopping bug over here [emoji15])


----------



## msd_bags

bellarusa said:


> Oh boy oh boy I'm having an itch to shop!
> 
> I'm eyeing two beautiful Chanel, both used - a dark navy GST in caviar with silver hardware, and a black double flap in lambskin with silver hardware.  I feel that I"ll get more use out of the GST as again - I carry my laptop daily (speaking of which, the new computer is AMAZING ), but isn't it time that I have a bag that's "classic"? Oh boy I'm going against so many things that I said I won't do - that I won't be seduced by the "classic".  But it sure is pretty!
> 
> Help me pick one, or pick none!



Do you think you will regret it if you didn’t buy any now?


----------



## bellarusa

Cookiefiend said:


> Not to enable you - but which do you think you’d get the most use from? @Sparkletastic loves her new C Tote and you could get your laptop in it.
> Personally the double flap would drive me crazy... so I’d def say no to that.
> (Also feeling the shopping bug over here [emoji15])


Enabling is welcomed. What am I saying?! Argh.
I can see myself use the GST often, but I have quite a number of tote/tote-like bags all for the same reason - to carry the laptop.



msd_bags said:


> Do you think you will regret it if you didn’t buy any now?


Probably not regret but more of a "But when can I get another bag" kind of nagging feeling...  Hmmm you are giving me something to think about.


----------



## catsinthebag

bellarusa said:


> Oh boy oh boy I'm having an itch to shop!
> 
> I'm eyeing two beautiful Chanel, both used - a dark navy GST in caviar with silver hardware, and a black double flap in lambskin with silver hardware.  I feel that I"ll get more use out of the GST as again - I carry my laptop daily (speaking of which, the new computer is AMAZING ), but isn't it time that I have a bag that's "classic"? Oh boy I'm going against so many things that I said I won't do - that I won't be seduced by the "classic".  But it sure is pretty!
> 
> Help me pick one, or pick none!



They both sound lovely. I remember when the GST was still in production, some people complained that it was too boxy to be comfortable, and/or there was always a problem with one strap slipping off the shoulder. Have you tried the GST before? What size is the double flap?


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167



Just swell! Is this Whiting and Davis? If so, this is super special with the rhinestone clasp. I think I’ve only see the kiss lock versions. Do show what you’ll be wearing   Ok saw just your next post. Lovely!


----------



## pianolize

Such GORGEOUS metallics, everyone- it's my favorite category! (Besides pinks...)


whateve said:


> My metallic bags. Both Coach Poppy. I'd like to add another metallic.
> Honorable mention - my hologram wallet. This has been my main wallet for 2 years.


I lovelo that collection! I have several but the problem ii that due to the iridescent coating, it is not cleanable. Says Coach. So devastatingly I have two iridescent white Poppy bags which have black transfer 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Some of my metallics.
> 
> Including my brand new 19S Chanel clutch in iridescent pink. Bought yesterday to celebrate my promotion


 Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pianolize

pdxhb said:


> I'm delurking to say Congratulations to you!!!!! What wonderful news! Well wishes for your celebration and continued success.


hahaaa



Pessie said:


> I only have one metallic bag, which I’m using these last few days - and it’s a BV Cabat.  It’s taken me a long time to come round to metallics  I think it has to be the right colour for me not to feel uncomfortable with it!  The crackled finish here helps too, I think
> View attachment 4396972


 what a beautiful shade! What do they call the color?


----------



## Pessie

pianolize said:


> what a beautiful shade! What do they call the color?


Thank you, it’s called Moon


----------



## bellarusa

catsinthebag said:


> They both sound lovely. I remember when the GST was still in production, some people complained that it was too boxy to be comfortable, and/or there was always a problem with one strap slipping off the shoulder. Have you tried the GST before? What size is the double flap?



I have not tried the GST before, but I imagine it is probably similar to my BV medium tote with the chain straps, but less soft.  The double flap is a medium from 2010 or 2011.  Judging from the picture it is in decent condition.


----------



## catsinthebag

bellarusa said:


> I have not tried the GST before, but I imagine it is probably similar to my BV medium tote with the chain straps, but less soft.  The double flap is a medium from 2010 or 2011.  Judging from the picture it is in decent condition.



Such a tough decision since they are such different bags. It sounds like you have other totes — would the GST be an upgrade or replacement for another tote you already have, or a duplication? It’s hard to argue against one classic Chanel flap in a collection, unless you really have no use for it. 

Sorry, I am no help at all!


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is a great, varied metallics collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, that holographic wallet is very pretty!





dcooney4 said:


> These are so cool.





Cookiefiend said:


> Wow! Love the wallet!
> 
> The Edie is lovely in that color!
> 
> How cute! Looks like a great size too!





More bags said:


> Pretty metallics, I like the blue Poppy!
> 
> 
> Stunning metallic bags! The leather on the Edie looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Great metallics! Nice choice on your new addition!





ksuromax said:


> beyond words cute bag charm!!
> and watch out if you ever walk within my reach with that wallet, it's a perfect match for my Balenciaga with iridescent hw and i won't be able to control myself if i ever see it in your hands....


lol! I think I'm safe considering you are halfway around the world from me!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167





ElainePG said:


> I had to go out & buy a dress especially for the occasion, because we so rarely go to fancy events! Here's what it looks like. I do wish I could have worn high heels with it, as the model is showing here, but alas I can only manage flats. Still, I love my twinkly silver rhinestone flats!
> 
> View attachment 4397239
> View attachment 4397240


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> Such GORGEOUS metallics, everyone- it's my favorite category! (Besides pinks...)
> 
> I lovelo that collection! I have several but the problem ii that due to the iridescent coating, it is not cleanable. Says Coach. So devastatingly I have two iridescent white Poppy bags which have black transfer
> 
> Gorgeous!!!


I know what you mean. The blue Poppy is carefree. I can carry it without worry. The drawstring is very delicate. It was called sparkle suede. I have to be very careful with it so I only carry it a few times a year. I'm afraid to wear it crossbody with jeans. When I first got it, I sprayed it with Shining Monkey (I don't think they make it anymore.) I think that has helped some. I should probably just sell the drawstring to get rid of the worry but I paid a lot more than I'd get so I don't see the point. Since it is suede, rather than smooth leather, I can't even try to rehab it with metallic paint if it does get stained. The weird thing, though, is that when I do get a spot, it seems to disappear after a few days. I think it gets absorbed.


----------



## pianolize

whateve said:


> I know what you mean. The blue Poppy is carefree. I can carry it without worry. The drawstring is very delicate. It was called sparkle suede. I have to be very careful with it so I only carry it a few times a year. I'm afraid to wear it crossbody with jeans. When I first got it, I sprayed it with Shining Monkey (I don't think they make it anymore.) I think that has helped some. I should probably just sell the drawstring to get rid of the worry but I paid a lot more than I'd get so I don't see the point. Since it is suede, rather than smooth leather, I can't even try to rehab it with metallic paint if it does get stained. The weird thing, though, is that when I do get a spot, it seems to disappear after a few days. I think it gets absorbed.


Wow, that's lucky! Had I known it wasn't cleanable, I would have taken precautions, but Coach seemed so up on their cleaning service.. :/

I almost bought a like-new identical replacement but then realized it was ridiculous...


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> I like both your medium and small Cabats - in that same pewter…
> (I know I'm a copy-cat! )


there's one Platino Ossidato medium at the moment on the FP 
they don't show up too often, i decided to give you a shout 
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-medium-cabat-platino-ossidato-342009


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> It will be worth it to look so chic.  *Remember unless you are on call, we all got along fine without a phone* for thousands of years, lol. Especially at a gala.


Yes, exactly!!! A real pet peeve of mine is watching young mothers, pushing toddlers in strollers along the coastal trail, yakking away on their phones while the kiddo just sits there with no aural stimulation. In contrast, I saw a gramma pushing a stroller last week, and SHE was interacting with the toddler, pointing at the seagulls, asking what he thought the bird liked to eat for lunch and so on. I mean, I know toddlers aren't terribly interesting conversationalists. But they do grow up, and don't we want them to grow up them aware, alert, and verbal???


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> there's one Platino Ossidato medium at the moment on the FP
> they don't show up too often, i decided to give you a shout
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-medium-cabat-platino-ossidato-342009


Thank you!
I think.... 
(that is a very good price too and in decent shape - pondering!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly!!! A real pet peeve of mine is watching young mothers, pushing toddlers in strollers along the coastal trail, yakking away on their phones while the kiddo just sits there with no aural stimulation. In contrast, I saw a gramma pushing a stroller last week, and SHE was interacting with the toddler, pointing at the seagulls, asking what he thought the bird liked to eat for lunch and so on. I mean, I know toddlers aren't terribly interesting conversationalists. But they do grow up, and don't we want them to grow up them aware, alert, and verbal???


I'm glad I'm not the only person who thinks this too!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Just swell! Is this Whiting and Davis? If so, this is super special with the rhinestone clasp. I think I’ve only see the kiss lock versions. Do show what you’ll be wearing   Ok saw just your next post. Lovely!


Yes, it is a Whiting & Davis! Fairly available on all the usual sites, but I was very pleased to find one where all the rhinestones were still in place on the clasp. The original owner must have taken very good care of it. Probably only took it out for special occasions, which is just what I'll be doing!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I think....
> (that is a very good price too and in decent shape - pondering!)


sure, take your time, think well, no pushing at all!


----------



## dcooney4

What is everyone wearing today?
Here’s mine.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> Here’s mine.


very cute!  and nice neutral, too 
i am still with my small Peltro Cabat


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> Here’s mine.


So cute and what a great neutral! 
I’m carrying my - whoops - new to me Gerard Darel perforated tote. Love the red, the shoulder drop is fine and it’s very light too. But zomg it’s huge! 
Sitting on top of my suitcase, heading to the airport in a bit. 





ksuromax said:


> very cute!  and nice neutral, too
> i am still with my small Peltro Cabat


That color! [emoji7]
I think this size is perfect!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> Here’s mine.


Fantastic neutral!



ksuromax said:


> very cute!  and nice neutral, too
> i am still with my small Peltro Cabat


This is so pretty!



Cookiefiend said:


> So cute and what a great neutral!
> I’m carrying my - whoops - new to me Gerard Darel perforated tote. Love the red, the shoulder drop is fine and it’s very light too. But zomg it’s huge!
> Sitting on top of my suitcase, heading to the airport in a bit.
> View attachment 4399937
> 
> 
> 
> That color! [emoji7]
> I think this size is perfect!


Great colour and fun travel bag! Safe travels!

I carried my Garden Party - perfect for car based errands.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> Here’s mine.


I'm carry a carefree Coach drawstring.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> So cute and what a great neutral!
> I’m carrying my - whoops - new to me Gerard Darel perforated tote. Love the red, the shoulder drop is fine and it’s very light too. But zomg it’s huge!
> Sitting on top of my suitcase, heading to the airport in a bit.
> View attachment 4399937
> 
> 
> 
> That color! [emoji7]
> I think this size is perfect!


What a great travel bag, and I love the color. Safe travels!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> Here’s mine.


Love the color of your bag, and the silver hardware really pops nicely. 

I'm in my Fendi BTW, which I've had for a few years now. So lightweight, and it's not large but it holds everything I need.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> very cute!  and nice neutral, too
> i am still with my small Peltro Cabat


Love this one.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> So cute and what a great neutral!
> I’m carrying my - whoops - new to me Gerard Darel perforated tote. Love the red, the shoulder drop is fine and it’s very light too. But zomg it’s huge!
> Sitting on top of my suitcase, heading to the airport in a bit.
> View attachment 4399937
> 
> 
> 
> That color! [emoji7]
> I think this size is perfect!


Love it and have a great trip.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm carry a carefree Coach drawstring.


Perfect!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love the color of your bag, and the silver hardware really pops nicely.
> 
> I'm in my Fendi BTW, which I've had for a few years now. So lightweight, and it's not large but it holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4400048


The color block on this is spot on. So beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Love this one.


thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The color block on this is spot on. So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

Just catching up...I really loved everyone's browns! I apologize I am a week behind and plus I sold the one metallic item I own...


From left to right are:
Henri Bendel
Rebecca Minkoff
3 Massacessi in the back
Kooba
Linea Pelle
Dooney & Bourke

I love the way leather looks in brown!!


----------



## whateve

christinemliu said:


> Just catching up...I really loved everyone's browns! I apologize I am a week behind and plus I sold the one metallic item I own...
> View attachment 4400320
> 
> From left to right are:
> Henri Bendel
> Rebecca Minkoff
> 3 Massacessi in the back
> Kooba
> Linea Pelle
> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> I love the way leather looks in brown!!


I especially love that Dooney!


----------



## ElainePG

christinemliu said:


> Just catching up...I really loved everyone's browns! I apologize I am a week behind and plus I sold the one metallic item I own...
> View attachment 4400320
> 
> From left to right are:
> Henri Bendel
> Rebecca Minkoff
> 3 Massacessi in the back
> Kooba
> Linea Pelle
> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> I love the way leather looks in brown!!


This is a gorgeous "family portrait"! I agree with you about how leather looks in brown. And you have so many beautiful shades of brown in your collection... yum!


----------



## ipsum

I'm content with my collection after snatching the mini. It's very strange feeling... like I've found my inner peace and I'm now a re-born person. Well, maybe not that dramatic experience but I'm happy that I don't feel an itch to "shape" my collection.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> Just catching up...I really loved everyone's browns! I apologize I am a week behind and plus I sold the one metallic item I own...
> View attachment 4400320
> 
> From left to right are:
> Henri Bendel
> Rebecca Minkoff
> 3 Massacessi in the back
> Kooba
> Linea Pelle
> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> I love the way leather looks in brown!!


I with you on the way leather looks in brown. Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Fantastic neutral!
> 
> 
> This is so pretty!
> 
> 
> Great colour and fun travel bag! Safe travels!
> 
> I carried my Garden Party - perfect for car based errands.
> View attachment 4399952


Love the garden party!


----------



## More bags

ipsum said:


> I'm content with my collection after snatching the mini. It's very strange feeling... like I've found my inner peace and I'm now a re-born person. Well, maybe not that dramatic experience but I'm happy that I don't feel an itch to "shape" my collection.


Congratulations on your mini (so pretty) and on attaining purse peace.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Love the garden party!


Thanks dc!


----------



## pianolize

I think I'm failing my pastels- challenge! Unless carrying the same one all week counts! This light pink/lavender MJ and my almost-pastel Mineral Rogue satchel...



(Sorry if the colors are displaying oddly- I have my night filter on so am assuming the pics should come out as they are, right?)


----------



## msd_bags

Wearing my Givenchy Pandora yesterday. My US-based sister is visiting here now, I took a leave from work and accompanied her on her errands.



And today back at work with my Alexander McQueen Padlock.  It’s casual Fridays for us.  I was using this bag on Wednesday and wanted to go back to it today.



ETA:  It’s been very hot and humid so cotton tops are the way to go.


----------



## msd_bags

ipsum said:


> I'm content with my collection after snatching the mini. It's very strange feeling... like I've found my inner peace and I'm now a re-born person. Well, maybe not that dramatic experience but I'm happy that I don't feel an itch to "shape" my collection.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ElainePG

I'm being tempted by an SLG, although I absolutely do *NOT* need a second compact wallet. It's this Louis Vuitton Capucines. I'm crazy about the Marine Rouge color (navy with red along the edges)... I already own a LV Montaigne bag in this same color.



There isn't an LV boutique anywhere near me (thank heavens for small favors...) so this will have to wait until next fall when we go up to San Francisco. I'll bring my current compact wallet, which is this perfectly gorgeous red BV French Flap (so why am I even LOOKING at another wallet??????  ) and compare the two. 




And in the meantime, I have the blue one bookmarked, and I'll peek at it every once in a while.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I'm being tempted by an SLG, although I absolutely do *NOT* need a second compact wallet. It's this Louis Vuitton Capucines. I'm crazy about the Marine Rouge color (navy with red along the edges)... I already own a LV Montaigne bag in this same color.
> View attachment 4401268
> View attachment 4401269
> 
> There isn't an LV boutique anywhere near me (thank heavens for small favors...) so this will have to wait until next fall when we go up to San Francisco. I'll bring my current compact wallet, which is this perfectly gorgeous red BV French Flap (so why am I even LOOKING at another wallet??????  ) and compare the two.
> 
> View attachment 4401275
> 
> 
> And in the meantime, I have the blue one bookmarked, and I'll peek at it every once in a while.



Love the look of the LV, but is it compact?  Might be heavy with the hardware design.

Yesterday I went in quickly inside the outlet store of the local distributor of brands like Gucci, YSL, AMQ, etc.  I looked at your BV wallet (no red color though), and it’s now on my list!  Wonderful leather smell too!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I'm being tempted by an SLG, although I absolutely do *NOT* need a second compact wallet. It's this Louis Vuitton Capucines. I'm crazy about the Marine Rouge color (navy with red along the edges)... I already own a LV Montaigne bag in this same color.
> View attachment 4401268
> View attachment 4401269
> 
> There isn't an LV boutique anywhere near me (thank heavens for small favors...) so this will have to wait until next fall when we go up to San Francisco. I'll bring my current compact wallet, which is this perfectly gorgeous red BV French Flap (so why am I even LOOKING at another wallet??????  ) and compare the two.
> 
> View attachment 4401275
> 
> 
> And in the meantime, I have the blue one bookmarked, and I'll peek at it every once in a while.


Hi Elaine, I like the bright red of your BV wallet. I looked at the LV Capucines Wallet in full size and the compact size in your pic. I was crushing big time on the black with pink interior and the leather is fabulous! I ended up choosing a full size wallet from another brand. I like the Capucines compact wallet and what held me back was that I already have a compact wallet. Good luck and enjoy your research/anticipation period. It would be a lovely match with your Montaigne. I am no help!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm being tempted by an SLG, although I absolutely do *NOT* need a second compact wallet. It's this Louis Vuitton Capucines. I'm crazy about the Marine Rouge color (navy with red along the edges)... I already own a LV Montaigne bag in this same color.
> View attachment 4401268
> View attachment 4401269
> 
> There isn't an LV boutique anywhere near me (thank heavens for small favors...) so this will have to wait until next fall when we go up to San Francisco. I'll bring my current compact wallet, which is this perfectly gorgeous red BV French Flap (so why am I even LOOKING at another wallet??????  ) and compare the two.
> 
> View attachment 4401275
> 
> 
> And in the meantime, I have the blue one bookmarked, and I'll peek at it every once in a while.


It is a gorgeous wallet. Though if you have other leather slgs in your bag the lv may scratch them.


----------



## bellarusa

bellarusa said:


> Oh boy oh boy I'm having an itch to shop!
> I'm eyeing two beautiful Chanel, both used - a dark navy GST in caviar with silver hardware, and a black double flap in lambskin with silver hardware.



Well happy Friday to you all.  Looks like my problem resolved itself cause both bags were sold while I sit on my hands (and wallet?). 

Argh.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, I like the bright red of your BV wallet. I looked at the LV Capucines Wallet in full size and the compact size in your pic. I was crushing big time on the black with pink interior and the leather is fabulous! I ended up choosing a full size wallet from another brand. I like the Capucines compact wallet and *what held me back was that I already have a compact wallet*. Good luck and enjoy your research/anticipation period. It would be a lovely match with your Montaigne. I am no help!


Yes, that's what is holding me back as well... why would I want a second compact wallet??? And I have no need for the full size Capucines wallet, because I own this full size MJ wallet which I never use but can't bear to re-home. The leather is amazing, it holds a ton (much more than I need, which is why I don't carry it) and of course it's the "old" Marc Jacobs, which is such a classic. I keep it, tucked into its little dust bag, against the time when I might need to carry more cards.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is a gorgeous wallet. Though if you have other leather slgs in your bag the lv may scratch them.


That's a great point.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Love the look of the LV, but is it compact?  *Might be heavy with the hardware design.*
> 
> Yesterday I went in quickly inside the outlet store of the local distributor of brands like Gucci, YSL, AMQ, etc.  I looked at your BV wallet (no red color though), and it’s now on my list!  Wonderful leather smell too!


Yes, I wondered about that as well. I do wish that websites gave the weight of items, in addition to the dimensions. I've been whining about this on tPF for years, but nobody listens! 

Which BV wallet color tempted you, since they didn't have the China Red? I believe China Red was a seasonal color, but I'm not sure. @ksuromax would know!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I wondered about that as well. I do wish that websites gave the weight of items, in addition to the dimensions. I've been whining about this on tPF for years, but nobody listens!
> 
> Which BV wallet color tempted you, since they didn't have the China Red? I believe China Red was a seasonal color, but I'm not sure. @ksuromax would know!


nope, it's been carried over and over, and still a few designs are in the boutique available in this gorgeous colour (Nodini, Disco, SLGs, etc)  
But given that the new CD Daniel Lee is slowly getting rid of all Tomas Maier stuff i would not be surprised to know that it's the last season for China Red...


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I wondered about that as well. I do wish that websites gave the weight of items, in addition to the dimensions. I've been whining about this on tPF for years, but nobody listens!
> 
> Which BV wallet color tempted you, since they didn't have the China Red? I believe China Red was a seasonal color, but I'm not sure. @ksuromax would know!



I’m not sure of the official color names, but I liked the lilac and oxblood ones the most. [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sorry I’ve been AWOL. I’m just super busy and trying not to go underwater. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Not to enable you - but which do you think you’d get the most use from? @Sparkletastic loves her new C Tote and you could get your laptop in it.
> Personally the double flap would drive me crazy... so I’d def say no to that.
> (Also feeling the shopping bug over here [emoji15])


Yes! I adore my new tote and want another!!! And this from a non tote girl. 
I’m also very much anti double flap. I have two and they drive me batty. The bags are just too cute to part with. 
(And I’m feeling the shopping bug, too! Yikes!)


pianolize said:


> Such GORGEOUS metallics, everyone- it's my favorite category! (Besides pinks...)
> 
> I lovelo that collection! I have several but the problem ii that due to the iridescent coating, it is not cleanable. Says Coach. So devastatingly I have two iridescent white Poppy bags which have black transfer
> 
> Gorgeous!!!


Me too. I’m a sucker for pink or metallics. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who thinks this too!


Me three! Moms need to mother. Not carry their kids as burdens or accessories. Get off the phone. 
My other pet peeeve is parents sticking their kid in front of an iPad. Even if it is a learning program, you do it with your child. Not use it as a babysitter. Lazy parenting. 


dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> Here’s mine.


I was in my gold boy yesterday. Black Fendi today. Love your Miu Miu. 


ElainePG said:


> Love the color of your bag, and the silver hardware really pops nicely.
> 
> I'm in my Fendi BTW, which I've had for a few years now. So lightweight, and it's not large but it holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4400048


i reeeeaaaly love your BTW!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I say this every year and I sooo mean it. I absolutely adore metallics. They are the perfect neutrals. Of all colors / types, this is the hardest for me to resist.

*2016
SILVER & PEWTER*
• No name studded flap
• Lambskin MiuMiu small tote
• Proenza Schouler Small Courier w/mixed hardware
• Jimmy Choo Metallic Lamb Biker 
	

		
			
		

		
	






*GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
• Prada Jute shoulder bag w/ gold snake trim
• Michael Kors Camden Hobo
• Dior Lambskin Rendezvous
• Coach RG Crossbody




_*2017*_
*SILVER & PEWTER*
I added:
• Dior Diorama (medium) in silver microcannage lamb 


*GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
I sold:
• Dior Rendezvous (too small)
• Coach RG crossbody (I really loved this bag but it was just too small)

I added:
• Chanel gold perforated lamb new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw


*2018*
Gave away
• Silver no name
Sold
• MK hobo (still miss that bag although I was right to sell it)
Was gifted
• Fendi Tube Flower WOC


----------



## Sparkletastic

*2019*
I’ve listed:
• Silver Proenza Schouler (I now have better silver options)
• Pewter Jimmy Choo (I have accepted that I despise wearing slouchy bags with a fiery hatred from hell. Lol!)

So, my current metallics are:

*SILVER & PEWTER*
• MiuMiu small tote
• Dior Diorama Microcannage
• Fendi Tube Flower WOC
	

		
			
		

		
	





*GOLD *
• Chanel Le Boy
• Prada Jute / Snake Shoulder bag



...and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation). It’s serviceable and I don’t mind if it gets water or sand on it.

But, I neeeeeeeeeed a gold small bag or WOC. So, that is on my list if I can slow down my life for 5 seconds to look. 
and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation.)

I also wouldn’t be opposed to a very casual silver bag. I just haven’t seen one that fits what I have in my mind. My Jimmy Choo was supposed to be that but the “black hole” factor finally killed our relationship.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!

But, now I know what I like and I understand the brands’ offerings (style, quality, positioning, etc.) And, I’m incredibly happy with what I have. I don’t see me doing a lot of changes. Perhaps selling a bag every 3-5 years if that. Mostly just adding 2-3 bags a year. 

Add to that, I’m really focused on my wardrobe and my jewelry. Well, I am when I have time to think about “stuff” which isn’t often because we’re so busy with a new business line launch right now. 

So, I struggle to find new things to say about bags. Lol.  They’re here and I like ‘em... and... :thinking3

The only bag I’m actively looking for is a cheapy washable gym bag. That _*has*_ to be found ASAP.  As far as “real” bags...? I know I’ll get the navy Gucci D from Mr. S. _He doesn’t know I know he bought and hid it. _ And, the only other bag I want is a tbd gold bag that I don’t have to get anytime soon. 

So, yeah... I’m loving wearing and rotating my bags. I’m just fighting to stay bag interested beyond that. 

Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *2019*
> I’ve listed:
> • Silver Proenza Schouler (I now have better silver options)
> • Pewter Jimmy Choo (I have accepted that I despise wearing slouchy bags with a fiery hatred from hell. Lol!)
> 
> So, my current metallics
> ...and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation). It’s serviceable and I don’t mind if it gets water or sand on it.
> 
> But, I neeeeeeeeeed a gold small bag or WOC. So, that is on my list if I can slow down my life for 5 seconds to look.
> and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation.)
> 
> I also wouldn’t be opposed to a very casual silver bag. I just haven’t seen one that fits what I have in my mind. My Jimmy Choo was supposed to be that but the “black hole” factor finally killed our relationship.



Well curated collection!!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!
> 
> But, now I know what I like and I understand the brands’ offerings (style, quality, positioning, etc.) And, I’m incredibly happy with what I have. I don’t see me doing a lot of changes. Perhaps selling a bag every 3-5 years if that. Mostly just adding 2-3 bags a year.
> 
> Add to that, I’m really focused on my wardrobe and my jewelry. Well, I am when I have time to think about “stuff” which isn’t often because we’re so busy with a new business line launch right now.
> 
> So, I struggle to find new things to say about bags. Lol.  They’re here and I like ‘em... and... :thinking3
> 
> The only bag I’m actively looking for is a cheapy washable gym bag. That _*has*_ to be found ASAP.  As far as “real” bags...? I know I’ll get the navy Gucci D from Mr. S. _He doesn’t know I know he bought and hid it. _ And, the only other bag I want is a tbd gold bag that I don’t have to get anytime soon.
> 
> So, yeah... I’m loving wearing and rotating my bags. I’m just fighting to stay bag interested beyond that.
> 
> Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?


Yes, my bag passion is waning. Selling is getting much more difficult, so I want to be out of the selling business completely. It is hard to justify new bags if I don't want to sell the old. Since I'm not actively looking for a new bag, I'm less interested in looking at reveals. I still like my bags but I'm not as interested in them as before. I don't always feel like changing bags. Stuff has happened in my personal life that has drawn my interest in new directions. I think I'm getting near the de-acquisition stage of life.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!
> 
> Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?



I don’t understand where I am now actually when it comes to bags.  I’ve been so busy with work and life so bag has not been a priority.  I drop by here regularly but haven’t been really active lately.  Even in taking bag pics, I’ve not been as keen as before.  But then again, I don’t understand why there is a nagging feeling about doing “online window shopping”.  It’s like I’m bag content but I’m not.  My last purchase of a leather bag (Pandora) fulfilled both want and need, but it seemed to have brought about something I don’t understand.  Pandora’s box??!

But I want to say that, even in previous years, I enjoy coming to this thread for both bag and non-bag talks.  We did a lot of the latter then too!  

My 2 default threads in TPF - this thread and the Massaccesi thread. [emoji3]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> Fabulous! When something works that well, I think it’s a great idea to get another.
> 
> zomg - beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> [emoji7] these are GORGEOUS!
> 
> I don’t have any metallic bags - I had one that I liked but it smelled horrible and Mr Cookie said it looked like an old lady bag [emoji848]... the combination of those two things was the kiss of death. [emoji38]



Thank you for the compliment on my earrings 



Cookiefiend said:


> Squeee! It’s a lovely shade of pink - congratulations!
> I also really like the gold trim of the Gucci!
> 
> Gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thank you. I’ve been going through a very pink phase, so this was a great addition for me 



More bags said:


> Pretty metallics, I like the blue Poppy!
> 
> 
> Stunning metallic bags! The leather on the Edie looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Great metallics! Nice choice on your new addition!



Thank you! 



dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags! Love the YSL.



Thank you. That’s the gold chain clutch I kept thinking about, and Mr Dawn gave it to me for Valentine’s 



lynne_ross said:


> All are beautiful!



Thank you! 



msd_bags said:


> So many gorgeous metallics!! I don’t have one except cheapies that I use for events.
> 
> Miss Dawn, your pink celebratory bag is so pretty!  Congrats again on your promotion!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> I only own one metallic bag, and it's one I just bought. This is a vintage clutch bag from the 1940s or 1950s. It's silver mesh, and I just love the details of the rhinestone clasp. I bought it because we're attending a gala event next month, and I'm wearing silver shoes. So my *vintage* black clutch (do we see a trend here???) wouldn't have worked.
> 
> I hope it's okay if I show two photos of my new little treasure... plus the matching shoes?
> View attachment 4397162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397167





ElainePG said:


> I had to go out & buy a dress especially for the occasion, because we so rarely go to fancy events! Here's what it looks like. I do wish I could have worn high heels with it, as the model is showing here, but alas I can only manage flats. Still, I love my twinkly silver rhinestone flats!
> 
> View attachment 4397239
> View attachment 4397240



I love all of it! The bag, the shoes, the dress. You will look lovely! Have a fabulous time 



msd_bags said:


> Hot humid summer is here.  We’re allowed to wear casual comfy clothes in the office, hence, my sandals.  I really didn’t want to go so matchy matchy with my bags and shoes, but I felt like wearing both now! [emoji3]. Excuse the polish stained nails. With my Salvatore Ferragamo Mimi tote.
> View attachment 4397387



You look very stylish. The whole outfit is great. That’s my favourite way to wear hot pink as well, with a white shirt. 



ksuromax said:


> last week was very hectic, i missed a week and 15 pages of posts, but quickly scrolled through and caught up on all
> here are my browns:
> BV large Veneta in Toscana
> BV deerskin hobo
> Bal Weekender in Sienna
> Bal flat studs caribou First
> Mulberry Brynmore (strictly speaking that's my DH's)
> Bal Day in Mogano



I love the muted pink of the first bag in this colour. Your collection is great, @ksuromax 



bellarusa said:


> Oh boy oh boy I'm having an itch to shop!
> 
> I'm eyeing two beautiful Chanel, both used - a dark navy GST in caviar with silver hardware, and a black double flap in lambskin with silver hardware.  I feel that I"ll get more use out of the GST as again - I carry my laptop daily (speaking of which, the new computer is AMAZING ), but isn't it time that I have a bag that's "classic"? Oh boy I'm going against so many things that I said I won't do - that I won't be seduced by the "classic".  But it sure is pretty!
> 
> Help me pick one, or pick none!



I love my double flap and I think the GST is a bit disproportionately boxy as a tote, so my vote is for the double flap. However they are very different bags, so it would be worth evaluating what hap in your collection you are trying to fill? 



dcooney4 said:


> What is everyone wearing today?
> Here’s mine.



This is a great neutral. I’m still wearing my new YSL envelope. More than a month of carrying it solidly. It’s perfect. 



More bags said:


> Fantastic neutral!
> 
> 
> This is so pretty!
> 
> 
> Great colour and fun travel bag! Safe travels!
> 
> I carried my Garden Party - perfect for car based errands.
> View attachment 4399952



I love how beautifully everything is coordinated with your Garden Party  



ipsum said:


> I'm content with my collection after snatching the mini. It's very strange feeling... like I've found my inner peace and I'm now a re-born person. Well, maybe not that dramatic experience but I'm happy that I don't feel an itch to "shape" my collection.



Well done on reaching purse peace (even if it’s temporary ) 



ElainePG said:


> I'm being tempted by an SLG, although I absolutely do *NOT* need a second compact wallet. It's this Louis Vuitton Capucines. I'm crazy about the Marine Rouge color (navy with red along the edges)... I already own a LV Montaigne bag in this same color.
> View attachment 4401268
> View attachment 4401269
> 
> There isn't an LV boutique anywhere near me (thank heavens for small favors...) so this will have to wait until next fall when we go up to San Francisco. I'll bring my current compact wallet, which is this perfectly gorgeous red BV French Flap (so why am I even LOOKING at another wallet??????  ) and compare the two.
> 
> View attachment 4401275
> 
> 
> And in the meantime, I have the blue one bookmarked, and I'll peek at it every once in a while.



I prefer the red BV, although the marine rouge LV is very stylish too. The LV looks a bit more bulky, and less sleek, but the leather is delicious. Tough choice! 



Sparkletastic said:


> *2019*
> I’ve listed:
> • Silver Proenza Schouler (I now have better silver options)
> • Pewter Jimmy Choo (I have accepted that I despise wearing slouchy bags with a fiery hatred from hell. Lol!)
> 
> So, my current metallics are:
> 
> *SILVER & PEWTER*
> • MiuMiu small tote
> • Dior Diorama Microcannage
> • Fendi Tube Flower WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402263
> View attachment 4402265
> View attachment 4402264
> 
> *GOLD *
> • Chanel Le Boy
> • Prada Jute / Snake Shoulder bag
> View attachment 4402268
> View attachment 4402269
> 
> ...and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation). It’s serviceable and I don’t mind if it gets water or sand on it.
> 
> But, I neeeeeeeeeed a gold small bag or WOC. So, that is on my list if I can slow down my life for 5 seconds to look.
> and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation.)
> 
> I also wouldn’t be opposed to a very casual silver bag. I just haven’t seen one that fits what I have in my mind. My Jimmy Choo was supposed to be that but the “black hole” factor finally killed our relationship.



Your metallics collection is beautiful. I especially like the quirky and sweet Fendi WOC


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I say this every year and I sooo mean it. I absolutely adore metallics. They are the perfect neutrals. Of all colors / types, this is the hardest for me to resist.
> 
> *2016
> SILVER & PEWTER*
> • No name studded flap
> • Lambskin MiuMiu small tote
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier w/mixed hardware
> • Jimmy Choo Metallic Lamb Biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402253
> View attachment 4402252
> 
> View attachment 4402251
> 
> *GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
> • Prada Jute shoulder bag w/ gold snake trim
> • Michael Kors Camden Hobo
> • Dior Lambskin Rendezvous
> • Coach RG Crossbody
> View attachment 4402249
> View attachment 4402250
> View attachment 4402248
> 
> _*2017*_
> *SILVER & PEWTER*
> I added:
> • Dior Diorama (medium) in silver microcannage lamb
> View attachment 4402247
> 
> *GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
> I sold:
> • Dior Rendezvous (too small)
> • Coach RG crossbody (I really loved this bag but it was just too small)
> 
> I added:
> • Chanel gold perforated lamb new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4402246
> 
> *2018*
> Gave away
> • Silver no name
> Sold
> • MK hobo (still miss that bag although I was right to sell it)
> Was gifted
> • Fendi Tube Flower WOC
> View attachment 4402260


Beautiful sparkly bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!
> 
> But, now I know what I like and I understand the brands’ offerings (style, quality, positioning, etc.) And, I’m incredibly happy with what I have. I don’t see me doing a lot of changes. Perhaps selling a bag every 3-5 years if that. Mostly just adding 2-3 bags a year.
> 
> Add to that, I’m really focused on my wardrobe and my jewelry. Well, I am when I have time to think about “stuff” which isn’t often because we’re so busy with a new business line launch right now.
> 
> So, I struggle to find new things to say about bags. Lol.  They’re here and I like ‘em... and... :thinking3
> 
> The only bag I’m actively looking for is a cheapy washable gym bag. That _*has*_ to be found ASAP.  As far as “real” bags...? I know I’ll get the navy Gucci D from Mr. S. _He doesn’t know I know he bought and hid it. _ And, the only other bag I want is a tbd gold bag that I don’t have to get anytime soon.
> 
> So, yeah... I’m loving wearing and rotating my bags. I’m just fighting to stay bag interested beyond that.
> 
> Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?


Yes, the passion comes and goes as I have what I need. I do however enjoy all of you ,so I stay. I find for me lately I don't care as much if a bag is premier or not. I care more if I will have fun wearing it. This surprises me as when I first joined tpf I sold off all my contemporary bags and only bought LV. Which most on here don't know. Then my azur speedy got kicked off the bleachers by a kid sitting behind me on purpose. It flew quite far and survived. After that is when I went a bit crazy buying to many contemporary bags. Now I am at a happy medium with a bit of both.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I don’t understand where I am now actually when it comes to bags.  I’ve been so busy with work and life so bag has not been a priority.  I drop by here regularly but haven’t been really active lately.  Even in taking bag pics, I’ve not been as keen as before.  But then again, I don’t understand why there is a nagging feeling about doing “online window shopping”.  It’s like I’m bag content but I’m not.  My last purchase of a leather bag (Pandora) fulfilled both want and need, but it seemed to have brought about something I don’t understand.  Pandora’s box??!
> 
> But I want to say that, even in previous years, I enjoy coming to this thread for both bag and non-bag talks.  We did a lot of the latter then too!
> 
> My 2 default threads in TPF - this thread and the Massaccesi thread. [emoji3]


That is me too. This thread and the MZ one I check daily . Beyond that only when I am on the hunt for something  new or if I am snowed in. lol


----------



## lynne_ross

Yes my interesting in speaking about bags and stuff in slowing down a lot. I usually mostly catch up on her on weekends. I spend most my time on tpf in VCA forum since I am still building collection there, on here and in hermes forum since I have a trip to Paris coming up so want to build a shopping list. 
Selling is such a pain! So I want to be done that soon. I likely only have 3 bags I might depart with over next few years, want 2 gone now so I can take a break.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok....sooooo...we are having so much fun that we decided to extend our trip for 4 more days.   Times like this I thank the heavens I marrried (too) young and had my kids shortly after. Now, they are doing “them” and I can play with Mr. S. Lol!
> 
> I don’t have a lot of purse pics because we’ve started using these waterproof packs for pool time. It holds my iphone, credit cards, etc. and I can still swim and laze about in the pool. Normally I wouldn’t have my passport with me because it would be in the room safe but, we’re changing rooms, going into the city later, other drivel and minutia, etc. so it’s here. My Tom Ford sunnies are keeping them company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387996
> View attachment 4387995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve spent some relaxing time in evenings in the private pool on our balcony #spoiled. And, for some ungodly reason Mr. S bought the house tequila at a local restaurant and they put it in a generic but, cute bottle. I am sooooo NOT a tequila drinker so, I had a micro sip, gagged like a lizard had taken residence in my throat and then gobbled up the mega bottle of water and fruit plate we ordered. But, hey, I can stage photos and pretend I can do shots, right???
> View attachment 4388008
> View attachment 4388007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resort is great with spoiling guests in lots of little ways. For example, they have someone come around every couple hours to clean your sunglasses. I told Mr. S, I’m now fully spoiled rotten and expect him to freshen mine up every couple hours when we get home. I may even need interim bag buffs & polishes while he’s at it.
> View attachment 4387993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it’s a beautiful, relaxing time. Makes the grind of regular work life worth it. And, I’m very conscious of how lucky I am to experience it all.



Looks so beautiful


----------



## papertiger

christinemliu said:


> Just catching up...I really loved everyone's browns! I apologize I am a week behind and plus I sold the one metallic item I own...
> View attachment 4400320
> 
> From left to right are:
> Henri Bendel
> Rebecca Minkoff
> 3 Massacessi in the back
> Kooba
> Linea Pelle
> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> *I love the way leather looks in brown*!!



Me too, yours are gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I'm being tempted by an SLG, although I absolutely do *NOT* need a second compact wallet. It's this Louis Vuitton Capucines. I'm crazy about the Marine Rouge color (navy with red along the edges)... I already own a LV Montaigne bag in this same color.
> View attachment 4401268
> View attachment 4401269
> 
> There isn't an LV boutique anywhere near me (thank heavens for small favors...) so this will have to wait until next fall when we go up to San Francisco. I'll bring my current compact wallet, which is this perfectly gorgeous red BV French Flap (so why am I even LOOKING at another wallet??????  ) and compare the two.
> 
> View attachment 4401275
> 
> 
> And in the meantime, I have the blue one bookmarked, and I'll peek at it every once in a while.



I don't blame you the colour combo is TDF (my only MJ is this colour). It's lovely to look at even if you don't buy it.


----------



## papertiger

pianolize said:


> I think I'm failing my pastels- challenge! Unless carrying the same one all week counts! This light pink/lavender MJ and my almost-pastel Mineral Rogue satchel...
> View attachment 4401244
> View attachment 4401246
> 
> (Sorry if the colors are displaying oddly- I have my night filter on so am assuming the pics should come out as they are, right?)



Leathers looking all lovely and chewy


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> I'm content with my collection after snatching the mini. It's very strange feeling... like I've found my inner peace and I'm now a re-born person. Well, maybe not that dramatic experience but I'm happy that I don't feel an itch to "shape" my collection.



I don't know where the zen emoji is but I'm sooo happ y you've found  peace


----------



## papertiger

I've been away so long. My old laptop is broken and I'm using DH's. It seems to have a life of its own so please bare with me with all the typos, it just seems to write what it wants to.


----------



## papertiger

bellarusa said:


> Well happy Friday to you all.  Looks like my problem resolved itself cause both bags were sold while I sit on my hands (and wallet?).
> 
> Argh.



You'll find the perfect one(s) don't worry


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I say this every year and I sooo mean it. I absolutely adore metallics. They are the perfect neutrals. Of all colors / types, this is the hardest for me to resist.
> 
> *2016
> SILVER & PEWTER*
> • No name studded flap
> • Lambskin MiuMiu small tote
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier w/mixed hardware
> • Jimmy Choo Metallic Lamb Biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402253
> View attachment 4402252
> 
> View attachment 4402251
> 
> *GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
> • Prada Jute shoulder bag w/ gold snake trim
> • Michael Kors Camden Hobo
> • Dior Lambskin Rendezvous
> • Coach RG Crossbody
> View attachment 4402249
> View attachment 4402250
> View attachment 4402248
> 
> _*2017*_
> *SILVER & PEWTER*
> I added:
> • Dior Diorama (medium) in silver microcannage lamb
> View attachment 4402247
> 
> *GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
> I sold:
> • Dior Rendezvous (too small)
> • Coach RG crossbody (I really loved this bag but it was just too small)
> 
> I added:
> • Chanel gold perforated lamb new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4402246
> 
> *2018*
> Gave away
> • Silver no name
> Sold
> • MK hobo (still miss that bag although I was right to sell it)
> Was gifted
> • Fendi Tube Flower WOC
> View attachment 4402260



So pretty, so you


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Love the color of your bag, and the silver hardware really pops nicely.
> 
> I'm in my Fendi BTW, which I've had for a few years now. So lightweight, and it's not large but it holds everything I need.
> 
> View attachment 4400048



Gorgeous and this variation so modern in looks


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Yes my interesting in speaking about bags and stuff in slowing down a lot. I usually mostly catch up on her on weekends. I spend most my time on tpf in VCA forum since I am still building collection there, on here and in hermes forum since I have a trip to Paris coming up so want to build a shopping list.
> Selling is such a pain! So I want to be done that soon. I likely only have 3 bags I might depart with over next few years, want 2 gone now so I can take a break.



Selling is a pain. I donated a bag of clothes the other week to a designer that does salvage-wear. Honestly, it was hard work convincing her that she wouldn't be depriving me of wardrobe essentials and trophy RTW. This year I would like to sell as much as possible (bags, RTW, everything 'spare') starting around May and see where that takes me. I won't have finished by Dec but it will be good to review.


As a mod it's different but I do feel a more positive pull towards Gucci ATM whereas for the last few years it's only been shoes and jewellery there, and I think H is nice to know about even if not in the market for anything new. I am also far more concentrated on Jewellery lately, not VCA but others like Theo Fennell, Asprey, Gucci etc. Jewellery gives me so much pleasure and like bags it always fits but unlike bags it takes up less room.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> my one and (i think) only beige/ivory bag is my very first BV - Sloane



Dreamy color and style!


----------



## catsinthebag

bellarusa said:


> Well happy Friday to you all.  Looks like my problem resolved itself cause both bags were sold while I sit on my hands (and wallet?).
> 
> Argh.



That’s so frustrating. But maybe the fact that you couldn’t decide means neither one was meant to be? Sometimes I’ve found that if I can’t decide, it’s because neither option is quite right.


----------



## ipsum

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It feels really good to be in zen mood.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Well done on reaching purse peace (even if it’s temporary )


Are you secret agent employed by purse companies?  You're tempting me.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!
> 
> But, now I know what I like and I understand the brands’ offerings (style, quality, positioning, etc.) And, I’m incredibly happy with what I have. I don’t see me doing a lot of changes. Perhaps selling a bag every 3-5 years if that. Mostly just adding 2-3 bags a year.
> 
> Add to that, I’m really focused on my wardrobe and my jewelry. Well, I am when I have time to think about “stuff” which isn’t often because we’re so busy with a new business line launch right now.
> 
> So, I struggle to find new things to say about bags. Lol.  They’re here and I like ‘em... and... :thinking3
> 
> The only bag I’m actively looking for is a cheapy washable gym bag. That _*has*_ to be found ASAP.  As far as “real” bags...? I know I’ll get the navy Gucci D from Mr. S. _He doesn’t know I know he bought and hid it. _ And, the only other bag I want is a tbd gold bag that I don’t have to get anytime soon.
> 
> So, yeah... I’m loving wearing and rotating my bags. I’m just fighting to stay bag interested beyond that.
> 
> Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?



Yes to all of this. I’ll always love bags but they don’t feel like as much of a priority right now. I know what’s on my wish list but am not in any hurry. The urgency is, for the most part, gone. And I’m thinking more about jewelry and scarves. I’m in the midst of reorganizing my closet — I’ve always kept my H scarves in their original boxes, but that takes up so much space. I’m getting rid of the boxes and putting them in drawers, where they’re easier to see and reach for. 

And ditto on the not having much new to say. A good example of this is someone posting their “do I get a classic flap or a reissue?” dilemma on the Chanel forum. It’s a new question for them but one I have chimed in on many, many times and so I have nothing new to contribute. 

I like all of you here and the discussion on this thread. I also still spend time on the H forum — mostly for the pretty photos and style ideas — but I don’t post as much as I used to. And I’ll sort of randomly visit the forums for other brands I like, as well as the jewelry forums. 

In spite of all this, I still managed to buy a new bag last week, that I’ll show here later!


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> Yes, my bag passion is waning. Selling is getting much more difficult, so I want to be out of the selling business completely. It is hard to justify new bags if I don't want to sell the old. Since I'm not actively looking for a new bag, I'm less interested in looking at reveals. I still like my bags but I'm not as interested in them as before. I don't always feel like changing bags. Stuff has happened in my personal life that has drawn my interest in new directions. I think I'm getting near the de-acquisition stage of life.



I feel the same way about entering the de-acquisition phase of life. I just don’t want “stuff” the way I used to. Sometime in the next few years, DH and I will probably downsize to a smaller place. I don’t want that move to end up looking like an episode of hoarders, lol! Right now, I’m getting rid of books. There’s a great charity here that will pick them up if you have more than 7 boxes. This is NOT going to be a problem!  What is an issue is all the random knick-knacks we’ve accumulated over the years. I swear they’ve multiplied while we’re not looking!

And I’m with you on selling. I don’t want to do eBay because of all the horror stories I’ve heard recently. The local consignment shop just told me to come pick up a bag because it hasn’t sold in 2 months. This is the second leather Longchamp bag that hasn’t sold from there. So I may be stuck with it. 

My more premier designer bags would sell easily through Fashionphile. But there aren’t any I really want to get rid of — which, when I think about it , is a good thing! But I don’t want to add a lot if I’m not selling anything.


----------



## pdxhb

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!
> 
> But, now I know what I like and I understand the brands’ offerings (style, quality, positioning, etc.) And, I’m incredibly happy with what I have. I don’t see me doing a lot of changes. Perhaps selling a bag every 3-5 years if that. Mostly just adding 2-3 bags a year.
> 
> Add to that, I’m really focused on my wardrobe and my jewelry. Well, I am when I have time to think about “stuff” which isn’t often because we’re so busy with a new business line launch right now.
> 
> So, I struggle to find new things to say about bags. Lol.  They’re here and I like ‘em... and... :thinking3
> 
> The only bag I’m actively looking for is a cheapy washable gym bag. That _*has*_ to be found ASAP.  As far as “real” bags...? I know I’ll get the navy Gucci D from Mr. S. _He doesn’t know I know he bought and hid it. _ And, the only other bag I want is a tbd gold bag that I don’t have to get anytime soon.
> 
> So, yeah... I’m loving wearing and rotating my bags. I’m just fighting to stay bag interested beyond that.
> 
> Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?



I really wonder where all of the stuff in our house comes from! It's the little stuff that is most mystifying. This last year has been a big purge and it's only *just* starting to seem manageable; I think we need to do another major scrub to find the backs of drawers and shelves.

Bags take up a lot of space and I am reluctant to start storing my wardrobe all over the house in nooks and crannies. My interest, in relation to plain old house management, has ebbed and flowed - I realized how much my collection curation and shopping were related to stress. Now that I have moved to a SIGNIFICANTLY less stressful job, I am working on undoing that stress habit and thinking more critically about what I add to my collection and why. I guess this means a priority shift! It makes me really happy to ride along with this thread even though I am not able to check in except on weekends, for the most part.

Another realization I have come to is my comfort level with spending hovers between "as little as I can find it for" to sub $1k for a bag I really want. The reasons being - I need to be able to use, not store, my bags and I work in a variety of locations which are not all equally suited to a really nice bag; also, I change what I most like to carry frequently enough that I accept it's more of a lifestyle than an investment. I wouldn't turn away a premier bag but I do question my own ability to get value out of it given my changing work environments and style sensibilities. There have been many times in my life that I will stick with one bag (usually a black workhorse) for a couple years (!) and others where I change out weekly if not every couple of days. In the latter case, it's a color- and style-coordination task that is wardrobe dependent. All that said? At the moment, I have a Givenchy Bucket obsession but....it's above my comfort zone dollar wise so I will wait for either a great fee from consulting work or a fortuitous deal. (But OMG that bag! It's stunning!!)


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> Yes to all of this. I’ll always love bags but they don’t feel like as much of a priority right now. I know what’s on my wish list but am not in any hurry. The urgency is, for the most part, gone. And I’m thinking more about jewelry and scarves. I’m in the midst of reorganizing my closet — I’ve always kept my H scarves in their original boxes, but that takes up so much space. I’m getting rid of the boxes and putting them in drawers, where they’re easier to see and reach for.
> 
> And ditto on the not having much new to say. A good example of this is someone posting their “do I get a classic flap or a reissue?” dilemma on the Chanel forum. It’s a new question for them but one I have chimed in on many, many times and so I have nothing new to contribute.
> 
> I like all of you here and the discussion on this thread. I also still spend time on the H forum — mostly for the pretty photos and style ideas — but I don’t post as much as I used to. And I’ll sort of randomly visit the forums for other brands I like, as well as the jewelry forums.
> 
> In spite of all this, I still managed to buy a new bag last week, that I’ll show here later!


I moved all my scarves and shawls to a drawer when we moved into our house a few years back. It makes it sooooo much easier to pick out and I find I wear them more. I have mine overlapping in a row. How did you organizer yours?


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> That’s so frustrating. But maybe the fact that you couldn’t decide means neither one was meant to be? Sometimes I’ve found that if I can’t decide, it’s because neither option is quite right.



ITA


----------



## papertiger

pdxhb said:


> I really wonder where all of the stuff in our house comes from! It's the little stuff that is most mystifying. This last year has been a big purge and it's only *just* starting to seem manageable; I think we need to do another major scrub to find the backs of drawers and shelves.
> 
> Bags take up a lot of space and I am reluctant to start storing my wardrobe all over the house in nooks and crannies. My interest, in relation to plain old house management, has ebbed and flowed - I realized how much my collection curation and shopping were related to stress. Now that I have moved to a SIGNIFICANTLY less stressful job, I am working on undoing that stress habit and thinking more critically about what I add to my collection and why. I guess this means a priority shift! It makes me really happy to ride along with this thread even though I am not able to check in except on weekends, for the most part.
> 
> Another realization I have come to is my comfort level with spending hovers between "as little as I can find it for" to sub $1k for a bag I really want. The reasons being - I need to be able to use, not store, my bags and I work in a variety of locations which are not all equally suited to a really nice bag; also, I change what I most like to carry frequently enough that I accept it's more of a lifestyle than an investment. I wouldn't turn away a premier bag but I do question my own ability to get value out of it given my changing work environments and style sensibilities. There have been many times in my life that I will stick with one bag (usually a black workhorse) for a couple years (!) and others where I change out weekly if not every couple of days. In the latter case, it's a color- and style-coordination task that is wardrobe dependent. All that said? At the moment, I have a Givenchy Bucket obsession but....it's above my comfort zone dollar wise so I will wait for either a great fee from consulting work or a fortuitous deal. (But OMG that bag! It's stunning!!)



5 years ago I lived in London full time. There were parts of London that I was not comfortable carrying designer bags around (even on the bus). Just to walk to the nearest tube was like an assault course, part physical test, weaving in and around huge pushchairs and teens and a psychological game of not meeting anyone's eye. Waiting at the bus stop was even worse. I can look after myself as can obviously a lot of other women (LV, MJ, Chanel real and fakes etc all around) but honestly it was easier to carry some of my bags inside a large plastic carrier until I boarded the Tube. What a lot of _hassle_ (and how happy am I that I don't have to do that anymore). Expressing myself through my clothes and accessories is _really_ important to me but OMG, sometimes it was just such a relief to carry an All Saints messenger or a Ed Hardy holdall around that no one cares about.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> I moved all my scarves and shawls to a drawer when we moved into our house a few years back. It makes it sooooo much easier to pick out and I find I wear them more. I have mine overlapping in a row. How did you organizer yours?



I love your scarf drawers! I don’t have nice shallow drawers like that, so I’m just using the drawers I do have. So far, I’ve only done one drawer for my silk 90s. I have to do another for the CSGMs. Then there are some random ones, a few bandanas, a few mousselines, a couple of pareos, two giant silks. Not quite sure how to organize those yet. 

Here’s the drawer with the 90 cm silks:


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> nope, it's been carried over and over, and still a few designs are in the boutique available in this gorgeous colour (Nodini, Disco, SLGs, etc)
> But given that the new CD Daniel Lee is slowly getting rid of all Tomas Maier stuff i would not be surprised to know that it's the last season for China Red...


Thank you for the info, dear... I knew you would know!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the info, dear... I knew you would know!


been to the boutique today, China Red is NOT on sale, (unlike some other colours), means NOT yet leaving the shelves


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My 2 default threads in TPF - this thread and the Massaccesi thread. [emoji3]


Agreed... I'm really only active on this thread and SOTD (Hermès scarf of the day). SOTD because... scarves! And this thread because we talk about so much more than bags... it's very free-form.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I don't blame you the colour combo is TDF (my only MJ is this colour). *It's lovely to look at even if you don't buy it.*


Agreed... and that's why I bookmarked it! Eye candy!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Gorgeous and this variation so modern in looks


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I love your scarf drawers! I don’t have nice shallow drawers like that, so I’m just using the drawers I do have. So far, I’ve only done one drawer for my silk 90s. I have to do another for the CSGMs. Then there are some random ones, a few bandanas, a few mousselines, a couple of pareos, two giant silks. Not quite sure how to organize those yet.
> 
> Here’s the drawer with the 90 cm silks:
> View attachment 4402777


This is beautiful... my screen just lit up!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!
> 
> But, now I know what I like and I understand the brands’ offerings (style, quality, positioning, etc.) And, I’m incredibly happy with what I have. I don’t see me doing a lot of changes. Perhaps selling a bag every 3-5 years if that. Mostly just adding 2-3 bags a year.
> 
> Add to that, I’m really focused on my wardrobe and my jewelry. Well, I am when I have time to think about “stuff” which isn’t often because we’re so busy with a new business line launch right now.
> 
> So, I struggle to find new things to say about bags. Lol.  They’re here and I like ‘em... and... :thinking3
> 
> The only bag I’m actively looking for is a cheapy washable gym bag. That _*has*_ to be found ASAP.  As far as “real” bags...? I know I’ll get the navy Gucci D from Mr. S. _He doesn’t know I know he bought and hid it. _ And, the only other bag I want is a tbd gold bag that I don’t have to get anytime soon.
> 
> So, yeah... I’m loving wearing and rotating my bags. I’m just fighting to stay bag interested beyond that.
> 
> Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?


Love your metallics, Sparkletastic! Just beautiful. Something is so special about a metallic bag!

I also find myself less crazy about bags. Every day my decision to go back to school becomes more and more "real" to me, and I feel less and less like spending $1000+ on a bag. It was so fun to finish undergrad, be earning and shopping with my own money for these past couple of years, and I really love what I've been able to do with my collection. So now I get to happily be satisfied with what I have  I have 2 bags I'm planning to buy before returning to the broke student life, and I've been spending more time with my other hobbies than bag-stalking. It's so interesting to think about how my bag interests have changed and evolved. Maybe something about that should be our next discussion question!


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> I love your scarf drawers! I don’t have nice shallow drawers like that, so I’m just using the drawers I do have. So far, I’ve only done one drawer for my silk 90s. I have to do another for the CSGMs. Then there are some random ones, a few bandanas, a few mousselines, a couple of pareos, two giant silks. Not quite sure how to organize those yet.
> 
> Here’s the drawer with the 90 cm silks:
> View attachment 4402777


You must be thinking of another member since like you I am using a regular drawer. I have a medium length dresser in the master that I use one drawers for my silks and cashmeres - they all fit in one long row since I overlap them and only show an inch of each. I have it arranged by size. 
Great idea to separate the silks and looks like you can see all at once!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I love your scarf drawers! I don’t have nice shallow drawers like that, so I’m just using the drawers I do have. So far, I’ve only done one drawer for my silk 90s. I have to do another for the CSGMs. Then there are some random ones, a few bandanas, a few mousselines, a couple of pareos, two giant silks. Not quite sure how to organize those yet.
> 
> Here’s the drawer with the 90 cm silks:
> View attachment 4402777


Scarf heaven!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I say this every year and I sooo mean it. I absolutely adore metallics. They are the perfect neutrals. Of all colors / types, this is the hardest for me to resist.
> 
> *2016
> SILVER & PEWTER*
> • No name studded flap
> • Lambskin MiuMiu small tote
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier w/mixed hardware
> • Jimmy Choo Metallic Lamb Biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402253
> View attachment 4402252
> 
> View attachment 4402251
> 
> *GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
> • Prada Jute shoulder bag w/ gold snake trim
> • Michael Kors Camden Hobo
> • Dior Lambskin Rendezvous
> • Coach RG Crossbody
> View attachment 4402249
> View attachment 4402250
> View attachment 4402248
> 
> _*2017*_
> *SILVER & PEWTER*
> I added:
> • Dior Diorama (medium) in silver microcannage lamb
> View attachment 4402247
> 
> *GOLD (YELLOW & ROSE)*
> I sold:
> • Dior Rendezvous (too small)
> • Coach RG crossbody (I really loved this bag but it was just too small)
> 
> I added:
> • Chanel gold perforated lamb new medium Le Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4402246
> 
> *2018*
> Gave away
> • Silver no name
> Sold
> • MK hobo (still miss that bag although I was right to sell it)
> Was gifted
> • Fendi Tube Flower WOC
> View attachment 4402260





Sparkletastic said:


> *2019*
> I’ve listed:
> • Silver Proenza Schouler (I now have better silver options)
> • Pewter Jimmy Choo (I have accepted that I despise wearing slouchy bags with a fiery hatred from hell. Lol!)
> 
> So, my current metallics are:
> 
> *SILVER & PEWTER*
> • MiuMiu small tote
> • Dior Diorama Microcannage
> • Fendi Tube Flower WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402263
> View attachment 4402265
> View attachment 4402264
> 
> *GOLD *
> • Chanel Le Boy
> • Prada Jute / Snake Shoulder bag
> View attachment 4402268
> View attachment 4402269
> 
> ...and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation). It’s serviceable and I don’t mind if it gets water or sand on it.
> 
> But, I neeeeeeeeeed a gold small bag or WOC. So, that is on my list if I can slow down my life for 5 seconds to look.
> and a Fossil wristlet phone holder SLG (I only use this when we go on a beachy vacation.)
> 
> I also wouldn’t be opposed to a very casual silver bag. I just haven’t seen one that fits what I have in my mind. My Jimmy Choo was supposed to be that but the “black hole” factor finally killed our relationship.


Great curating Sparkletastic, what you chose to keep are knock outs!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love how beautifully everything is coordinated with your Garden Party



Thanks Miss_Dawn!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned this before but, I’m really losing steam about doing a lot on tPF. I came on here to learn about bags and have gotten a ton of great information. Then I stayed because it was so helpful to get insight as I rebuilt my collection.  The support has been amazing!!
> 
> But, now I know what I like and I understand the brands’ offerings (style, quality, positioning, etc.) And, I’m incredibly happy with what I have. I don’t see me doing a lot of changes. Perhaps selling a bag every 3-5 years if that. Mostly just adding 2-3 bags a year.
> 
> Add to that, I’m really focused on my wardrobe and my jewelry. Well, I am when I have time to think about “stuff” which isn’t often because we’re so busy with a new business line launch right now.
> 
> So, I struggle to find new things to say about bags. Lol.  They’re here and I like ‘em... and... :thinking3
> 
> The only bag I’m actively looking for is a cheapy washable gym bag. That _*has*_ to be found ASAP.  As far as “real” bags...? I know I’ll get the navy Gucci D from Mr. S. _He doesn’t know I know he bought and hid it. _ And, the only other bag I want is a tbd gold bag that I don’t have to get anytime soon.
> 
> So, yeah... I’m loving wearing and rotating my bags. I’m just fighting to stay bag interested beyond that.
> 
> Do you ebb and flow in your passion for bag talk / management / shopping / hunting / flipping, etc.?


I’m nodding my head with you and with what many members have written.
I still enjoy bags and what I have in my bag wardrobe. I am not in acquisition mode.
I am enjoying adding scarves and jewelry to my wardrobe, researching and thinking about the designs and pieces I want to wear.
I am currently thinking through further SLG culling and closet editing. I did a good push at the end of last year and at the beginning of this year.
The support on this thread is wonderful and thought provoking. There’s always great conversation about bags and non bag topics.


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> You must be thinking of another member since like you I am using a regular drawer. I have a medium length dresser in the master that I use one drawers for my silks and cashmeres - they all fit in one long row since I overlap them and only show an inch of each. I have it arranged by size.
> Great idea to separate the silks and looks like you can see all at once!



I am terrible at keeping track of who posted what, Someone just did a closet remodel and has flat scarf drawers. In any case, that’s amazing that you can fit them all in in one long row. It’s so much better when you can SEE everything!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> This is beautiful... my screen just lit up!





More bags said:


> Scarf heaven!



Thank you both!


----------



## msd_bags

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you both!



Add me to the admirers of your scarves!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I feel the same way about entering the de-acquisition phase of life. I just don’t want “stuff” the way I used to. Sometime in the next few years, DH and I will probably downsize to a smaller place. I don’t want that move to end up looking like an episode of hoarders, lol! Right now, I’m getting rid of books. There’s a great charity here that will pick them up if you have more than 7 boxes. This is NOT going to be a problem!  What is an issue is all the random knick-knacks we’ve accumulated over the years. I swear they’ve multiplied while we’re not looking!
> 
> And I’m with you on selling. I don’t want to do eBay because of all the horror stories I’ve heard recently. The local consignment shop just told me to come pick up a bag because it hasn’t sold in 2 months. This is the second leather Longchamp bag that hasn’t sold from there. So I may be stuck with it.
> 
> My more premier designer bags would sell easily through Fashionphile. But there aren’t any I really want to get rid of — which, when I think about it , is a good thing! But I don’t want to add a lot if I’m not selling anything.


I am having the same issue with a brand-new furla bag. I bought it when I carried a bit more stuff, but then found a tote that fit my needs better. I had brought it to the consignment shop and it came back too. It is a beautiful bag but looks a bit more like a work tote even tough it is a light slate blue leather. So many people suggested to try poshmark but it seems like a lot of work since I have sold most of my other stuff already.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I love your scarf drawers! I don’t have nice shallow drawers like that, so I’m just using the drawers I do have. So far, I’ve only done one drawer for my silk 90s. I have to do another for the CSGMs. Then there are some random ones, a few bandanas, a few mousselines, a couple of pareos, two giant silks. Not quite sure how to organize those yet.
> 
> Here’s the drawer with the 90 cm silks:
> View attachment 4402777


Gorgeous!


----------



## ipsum

papertiger said:


> 5 years ago I lived in London full time. There were parts of London that I was not comfortable carrying designer bags around (even on the bus). Just to walk to the nearest tube was like an assault course, part physical test, weaving in and around huge pushchairs and teens and a psychological game of not meeting anyone's eye. Waiting at the bus stop was even worse.


Which part of the London? in case I need to travel there, I'd know when to put my designer bags inside of Ed Hardy holdall.


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> Which part of the London? in case I need to travel there, I'd know when to put my designer bags inside of Ed Hardy holdall.



Unfortunately, just about all of it ATM LOL


----------



## ipsum

papertiger said:


> Unfortunately, just about all of it ATM LOL


Gosh! I'll just trot with my gym bag around if I ever need to visit London. I live in the area where I don't have to be afraid of pickpocketing even with open totes, so I bet I can't pick up suspecious signals. I'm living in my safe bubble.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> I am terrible at keeping track of who posted what, Someone just did a closet remodel and has flat scarf drawers. In any case, that’s amazing that you can fit them all in in one long row. It’s so much better when you can SEE everything!


No worries! Just did not want you thinking I had the amazing closet with scarf drawers! 
I have moved everything to being able to see it in our closet - shoes are all in shoe closet, sweaters are piled in cuboards to see I see each one, most clothes hang though since easy to see. Except bags, all my hermes bags (except the 4 I wear the most) are in dust bags in their boxes (lids off) on top shelves in closet and it is a pain to get them out since our closet has high ceilings. Wish I have a better solution for that.
Completely agree you use more if you can SEE it!


----------



## pkuyken

I am on no buy, but then my sister found a vintage lv speedy from the 80s in great condition..and it was the one bag that I used in the 80s and 90s that virtually I wore to shreds..but it took a few decades of abuse to get there! The bag will arrive next week.


----------



## ElainePG

pkuyken said:


> I am on no buy, but then my sister found a vintage lv speedy from the 80s in great condition..and it was the one bag that I used in the 80s and 90s that virtually I wore to shreds..but it took a few decades of abuse to get there! The bag will arrive next week.


That sounds like a real treasure! Please post pix when it arrives.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I have a few embellished bags, but I think the one that I'll post for this week's bag showcase category is my Les Pettit Joueurs. I love using it for casual days out, art museums, or even dinner! And it was my very first designer bag that I EVER got when I first got into bags, so it is very dear to me. I hunted all over London to find it!


----------



## whateve

I'm not sure what counts as embellished. It seems like at least half of my bags have something different going on - weaving, quilting, studs, colorblocking, etc.
These come to mind when I think of embellished.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have a few embellished bags, but I think the one that I'll post for this week's bag showcase category is my Les Pettit Joueurs. I love using it for casual days out, art museums, or even dinner! And it was my very first designer bag that I EVER got when I first got into bags, so it is very dear to me. I hunted all over London to find it!


I love the legos!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. So it’s not just me on the waning bag interest. I wonder if that is a commonality given our interest in this thread’s topic. This isn’t exactly the thread that will draw those who actively want to buy 20 bags a year.

@msd_bags, you mentioned you have peace and you don’t. That resonated with me. I realized my bags don’t give me sustained levels of happy. So I will love then and be happy with them.  But, the happy doesn’t stay like it does for say, my jewelry. I never feel any less happy to put on my necklaces or bracelets etc. Every time, I’m giddy. But, over time my bag joy fades ever so slightly.

And, there is the selling thing if discontent or boredom sets in. But, gawsh, I HATE selling. I can’t do much more without screeching.  I think I’m going to die with all the bags I now own. 

So, the question for me once I realized all this is - how much do I keep “investing” financially, time wise, emotionally, etc. in bags. Like many of you have said, my tPF activity has really slowed. For the most part, I only come here and the BOTD threads.

I’d rather continue to focus on my home and jewelry (and to a lesser extent my clothing & shoes) when it comes to “stuff”.  And, of course, my passion is travel when it comes to the other meaningful money spend category.

In other news. I bought a gym bag. I just couldn’t get comfortable with spending any real money for a bag that I’ll be likely to put on the disgusting gym floor every time I go. (Yea, I wipe my bag down with antibac wipes after but, still. Ick!)  So, I stopped by TJ Max and got a cutie-ish functional black nylon crossbody for $19. It’s perfect!  And, it’s cheap enough I can donate it every couple months and get a new one. The ick factor is a true issue.

Also, when I was at the mall, I ran across these MK shoes on sale. I took a chance and they are a perfect match for my Fendi BTW.  I’m not typically a fan of MK’s current stuff. I don’t usually do bag and shoe matchy matchy. And, I don’t like any brand’s branding on my things. But, I’m going to very happily make an exception on these.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



BTW - saw goodbye to this chair. It’s served me well for 7 years and is headed to Goodwill by the end of the month.

I’m excited about spring. My lighter colored bags can come out and play!

I have two embellished bags. The Fendi in this pic and a cheapy evening bag from Aldo that I’m going to give to DD during her next visit.

And, @papertiger - I have much empathy for your keyboard challenges. I’m a horrible typist and autocorrect on my iPhone goes rogue on the regular. Half the time, it’s surprising anyone can read my posts. :LOL:


----------



## Sparkletastic

I just answered a question on another thread - what are my 5 most used bags. And, you know what, I was surprised by the answer.



Seriously, with all my talking, evaluating, tracking and dithering, *how* am I surprised by the answer????

My top 5 worn of all time (current collection) are:

#5) Chanel pearly grey M/L classic flap 
#4) Chanel gold new medium Boy
#3) Miu Miu pewter small shopping tote
#2) Black Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
#1) Black Fendi large By the Way

I thought - how did the Miu Miu get on the list?!?!?  Then I giggled because I wore her today. I guess I don’t realize how much I reach for this bag.

I almost didn’t buy the LV because I thought it was too expensive and almost didn’t buy the Fendi because I thought I didn’t need it.   I guess I still need to be more aware of me and what I need and subconsciously want to wear.

One interesting note. The black Proenza Schouler would have been on this list... aaaaaand I’ve worn it once in the last month when I needed a quiet small black bag despite me having put it up for sale. I think this means I still have a need for a bag in this usage but, not this bag. My love for it is gone.

What are your 5 most used?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So it’s not just me on the waning bag interest. I wonder if that is a commonality given our interest in this thread’s topic. This isn’t exactly the thread that will draw those who actively want to buy 20 bags a year.
> 
> @msd_bags, you mentioned you have peace and you don’t. That resonated with me. I realized my bags don’t give me sustained levels of happy. So I will love then and be happy with them.  But, the happy doesn’t stay like it does for say, my jewelry. I never feel any less happy to put on my necklaces or bracelets etc. Every time, I’m giddy. But, over time my bag joy fades ever so slightly.
> 
> And, there is the selling thing if discontent or boredom sets in. But, gawsh, I HATE selling. I can’t do much more without screeching.  I think I’m going to die with all the bags I now own.
> 
> So, the question for me once I realized all this is - how much do I keep “investing” financially, time wise, emotionally, etc. in bags. Like many of you have said, my tPF activity has really slowed. For the most part, I only come here and the BOTD threads.
> 
> I’d rather continue to focus on my home and jewelry (and to a lesser extent my clothing & shoes) when it comes to “stuff”.  And, of course, my passion is travel when it comes to the other meaningful money spend category.
> 
> In other news. I bought a gym bag. I just couldn’t get comfortable with spending any real money for a bag that I’ll be likely to put on the disgusting gym floor every time I go. (Yea, I wipe my bag down with antibac wipes after but, still. Ick!)  So, I stopped by TJ Max and got a cutie-ish functional black nylon crossbody for $19. It’s perfect!  And, it’s cheap enough I can donate it every couple months and get a new one. The ick factor is a true issue.
> 
> Also, when I was at the mall, I ran across these MK shoes on sale. I took a chance and they are a perfect match for my Fendi BTW.  I’m not typically a fan of MK’s current stuff. I don’t usually do bag and shoe matchy matchy. And, I don’t like any brand’s branding on my things. But, I’m going to very happily make an exception on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404134
> 
> BTW - saw goodbye to this chair. It’s served me well for 7 years and is headed to Goodwill by the end of the month.
> 
> I’m excited about spring. My lighter colored bags can come out and play!
> 
> I have two embellished bags. The Fendi in this pic and a cheapy evening bag from Aldo that I’m going to give to DD during her next visit.
> 
> And, @papertiger - I have much empathy for your keyboard challenges. I’m a horrible typist and autocorrect on my iPhone goes rogue on the regular. Half the time, it’s surprising anyone can read my posts. :LOL:




Thank you. I can read your posts perfectly. 

Looking forward to Spring too, just the green coming through, the birds in the garden (and their sound) and all the colours of nature. 

Loving those shoes :up:


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have a few embellished bags, but I think the one that I'll post for this week's bag showcase category is my Les Pettit Joueurs. I love using it for casual days out, art museums, or even dinner! And it was my very first designer bag that I EVER got when I first got into bags, so it is very dear to me. I hunted all over London to find it!


That is so fun. Are you able to attach more lego to it? If you are you could get some flat lego's and have fun changing the color scheme.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm not sure what counts as embellished. It seems like at least half of my bags have something different going on - weaving, quilting, studs, colorblocking, etc.
> These come to mind when I think of embellished.


These are awesome!


----------



## dcooney4

The 5 most used bags this year so will be different by the end of the year as we have only had winter so far.
Mz Wallace Bailey , Mz Wallace Paige, MJ Backpack, Gucci crystal joy gg tote, and Mk mercer crossbody.


----------



## dcooney4

Here they are but not in order.Paige is the mulberry color and Bailey is the blue one.


----------



## dcooney4

I have to say this surprised me a bit because I used a lot of my more premiere bags but I guess not as often as I thought due to weather.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So it’s not just me on the waning bag interest. I wonder if that is a commonality given our interest in this thread’s topic. This isn’t exactly the thread that will draw those who actively want to buy 20 bags a year.
> 
> @msd_bags, you mentioned you have peace and you don’t. That resonated with me. I realized my bags don’t give me sustained levels of happy. So I will love then and be happy with them.  But, the happy doesn’t stay like it does for say, my jewelry. I never feel any less happy to put on my necklaces or bracelets etc. Every time, I’m giddy. But, over time my bag joy fades ever so slightly.
> 
> And, there is the selling thing if discontent or boredom sets in. But, gawsh, I HATE selling. I can’t do much more without screeching.  I think I’m going to die with all the bags I now own.
> 
> So, the question for me once I realized all this is - how much do I keep “investing” financially, time wise, emotionally, etc. in bags. Like many of you have said, my tPF activity has really slowed. For the most part, I only come here and the BOTD threads.
> 
> I’d rather continue to focus on my home and jewelry (and to a lesser extent my clothing & shoes) when it comes to “stuff”.  And, of course, my passion is travel when it comes to the other meaningful money spend category.
> 
> In other news. I bought a gym bag. I just couldn’t get comfortable with spending any real money for a bag that I’ll be likely to put on the disgusting gym floor every time I go. (Yea, I wipe my bag down with antibac wipes after but, still. Ick!)  So, I stopped by TJ Max and got a cutie-ish functional black nylon crossbody for $19. It’s perfect!  And, it’s cheap enough I can donate it every couple months and get a new one. The ick factor is a true issue.
> 
> Also, when I was at the mall, I ran across these MK shoes on sale. I took a chance and they are a perfect match for my Fendi BTW.  I’m not typically a fan of MK’s current stuff. I don’t usually do bag and shoe matchy matchy. And, I don’t like any brand’s branding on my things. But, I’m going to very happily make an exception on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404134
> 
> BTW - saw goodbye to this chair. It’s served me well for 7 years and is headed to Goodwill by the end of the month.
> 
> I’m excited about spring. My lighter colored bags can come out and play!
> 
> I have two embellished bags. The Fendi in this pic and a cheapy evening bag from Aldo that I’m going to give to DD during her next visit.
> 
> And, @papertiger - I have much empathy for your keyboard challenges. I’m a horrible typist and autocorrect on my iPhone goes rogue on the regular. Half the time, it’s surprising anyone can read my posts. :LOL:



Shoes are cute!! Love them!

I have to refer to my worksheet for my 5 most used.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have to say this surprised me a bit because I used a lot of my more premiere bags but I guess not as often as I thought due to weather.



Most of these bags are either totes or crossbody.  These styles really work well for you!


----------



## bellarusa

Happy Monday to you all.

Almost pulled the trigger to buy a used Chanel reissue large in black calfleather from overseas over the weekend.  Ended up deciding not to do so because it is just so much working trying to pay someone, and not knowing the vendor at all, it just seems - risky (although she has excellent reputation from this forum and other sources).

Which leads me to think - do I really need to buy my Holy Grail bag even when 1) it is available, 2) I have the money for it, and 3) I just been dreaming of owning one?  It almost feel like it'd break my heart if it doesn't turned out to be all that magical.  Should I at least get it and give it a spin?  Would I ever bee the same if it turned out to be a lemon?  Disillusioned can be such a hard feeling.


----------



## dcooney4

bellarusa said:


> Happy Monday to you all.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger to buy a used Chanel reissue large in black calfleather from overseas over the weekend.  Ended up deciding not to do so because it is just so much working trying to pay someone, and not knowing the vendor at all, it just seems - risky (although she has excellent reputation from this forum and other sources).
> 
> Which leads me to think - do I really need to buy my Holy Grail bag even when 1) it is available, 2) I have the money for it, and 3) I just been dreaming of owning one?  It almost feel like it'd break my heart if it doesn't turned out to be all that magical.  Should I at least get it and give it a spin?  Would I ever bee the same if it turned out to be a lemon?  Disillusioned can be such a hard feeling.


I am thinking go with your gut on this.


----------



## dcooney4

I am struggling with the crash and burn stuff. It still hasn't moved so I just lowered it again.


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> Yes to all of this. I’ll always love bags but they don’t feel like as much of a priority right now. I know what’s on my wish list but am not in any hurry. The urgency is, for the most part, gone. And I’m thinking more about jewelry and scarves. I’m in the midst of reorganizing my closet — I’ve always kept my H scarves in their original boxes, but that takes up so much space. I’m getting rid of the boxes and putting them in drawers, where they’re easier to see and reach for.
> 
> And ditto on the not having much new to say. A good example of this is someone posting their “do I get a classic flap or a reissue?” dilemma on the Chanel forum. It’s a new question for them but one I have chimed in on many, many times and so I have nothing new to contribute.
> 
> I like all of you here and the discussion on this thread. I also still spend time on the H forum — mostly for the pretty photos and style ideas — but I don’t post as much as I used to. And I’ll sort of randomly visit the forums for other brands I like, as well as the jewelry forums.
> 
> In spite of all this, I still managed to buy a new bag last week, that I’ll show here later!


I hope I'm not beating a dead horse - but there's a thread about Scarf Storage - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-my-scarves.91006/


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I just answered a question on another thread - what are my 5 most used bags. And, you know what, I was surprised by the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, with all my talking, evaluating, tracking and dithering, *how* am I surprised by the answer????
> 
> My top 5 worn of all time (current collection) are:
> 
> #5) Chanel pearly grey M/L classic flap
> #4) Chanel gold new medium Boy
> #3) Miu Miu pewter small shopping tote
> #2) Black Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> #1) Black Fendi large By the Way
> 
> I thought - how did the Miu Miu get on the list?!?!?  Then I giggled because I wore her today. I guess I don’t realize how much I reach for this bag.
> 
> I almost didn’t buy the LV because I thought it was too expensive and almost didn’t buy the Fendi because I thought I didn’t need it.   I guess I still need to be more aware of me and what I need and subconsciously want to wear.
> 
> One interesting note. The black Proenza Schouler would have been on this list... aaaaaand I’ve worn it once in the last month when I needed a quiet small black bag despite me having put it up for sale. I think this means I still have a need for a bag in this usage but, not this bag. My love for it is gone.
> 
> What are your 5 most used?



Sparkle, I was surprised not to see your Chanel tote on the list, and then I realized you listed the most worn _of all time_. I can’t go back that far, but I can list my most worn of 2018 (I’ll list the top 6 since the two Evelynes are essentially the same bag):

1) Hermes Evelyne GM, Etoupe
2) Hermes Evelyne PM, Blue Sapphire
3) BV Chain Tote, black
4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote, black
5) BV Nodini, Atlantic
6) LV Empreinte Speedy B25, black.

Kind of funny that I don’t think of myself as a “black bag person,” but three of my top six bags are black!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope I'm not beating a dead horse - but there's a thread about Scarf Storage - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-my-scarves.91006/



I remember seeing this thread a long time ago. I had forgotten about it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## catsinthebag

bellarusa said:


> Happy Monday to you all.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger to buy a used Chanel reissue large in black calfleather from overseas over the weekend.  Ended up deciding not to do so because it is just so much working trying to pay someone, and not knowing the vendor at all, it just seems - risky (although she has excellent reputation from this forum and other sources).
> 
> Which leads me to think - do I really need to buy my Holy Grail bag even when 1) it is available, 2) I have the money for it, and 3) I just been dreaming of owning one?  It almost feel like it'd break my heart if it doesn't turned out to be all that magical.  Should I at least get it and give it a spin?  Would I ever bee the same if it turned out to be a lemon?  Disillusioned can be such a hard feeling.



If you don’t get it, will you always wonder? Sometimes you just have to know, you know? But if you feel like it no longer suits you or you’d be buying a bag for your “pretend life,” then don’t. 

Personally, I love the Reissue style because it’s classic and edgy and goes with everything from jeans to cocktail attire. That said, to be totally honest, I don’t wear mine very often. I’m not sure quite why that is — I think it’s because I tend to grab the bags that are “easier,” which to me is either a shoulder tote or a crossbody bag.

I think it you’re clear on how you’d use the bag, it’s OK to go ahead and get one. The disillusionment comes when you convince yourself you’ll use a bag everyday when it’s really something you’ll only use for something like dinners out.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I just answered a question on another thread - what are my 5 most used bags. And, you know what, I was surprised by the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, with all my talking, evaluating, tracking and dithering, *how* am I surprised by the answer????
> 
> My top 5 worn of all time (current collection) are:
> 
> #5) Chanel pearly grey M/L classic flap
> #4) Chanel gold new medium Boy
> #3) Miu Miu pewter small shopping tote
> #2) Black Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> #1) Black Fendi large By the Way
> 
> I thought - how did the Miu Miu get on the list?!?!?  Then I giggled because I wore her today. I guess I don’t realize how much I reach for this bag.
> 
> I almost didn’t buy the LV because I thought it was too expensive and almost didn’t buy the Fendi because I thought I didn’t need it.   I guess I still need to be more aware of me and what I need and subconsciously want to wear.
> 
> One interesting note. The black Proenza Schouler would have been on this list... aaaaaand I’ve worn it once in the last month when I needed a quiet small black bag despite me having put it up for sale. I think this means I still have a need for a bag in this usage but, not this bag. My love for it is gone.
> 
> What are your 5 most used?


My top 5 most used bags of all time are:

Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, Gun Metal (on the left in the pic)
Chanel Reissue 226, Black
Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe
Gucci Soho Disco, Black
Chanel Reissue 226, Red












Edited to add - for my Top 5 Bags of 2019, my Chanel Small Coco Lizard Handle, Burgundy and Hermes Bolide 31, Etain would have edged out the Le Pliage and Red Reissue.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> My top 5 most used bags of all time are:
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, Gun Metal (on the left in the pic)
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red
> 
> View attachment 4404737
> 
> View attachment 4404735
> 
> View attachment 4404736
> 
> View attachment 4404734
> 
> View attachment 4404733


All of these are gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> I'm not sure what counts as embellished. It seems like at least half of my bags have something different going on - weaving, quilting, studs, colorblocking, etc.
> These come to mind when I think of embellished.


Such a fun quirky collection


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are but not in order.Paige is the mulberry color and Bailey is the blue one.


I know I said it before but I really like your Mercer. It’s so clean and streamlined.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So it’s not just me on the waning bag interest. I wonder if that is a commonality given our interest in this thread’s topic. This isn’t exactly the thread that will draw those who actively want to buy 20 bags a year.
> 
> @msd_bags, you mentioned you have peace and you don’t. That resonated with me. I realized my bags don’t give me sustained levels of happy. So I will love then and be happy with them.  But, the happy doesn’t stay like it does for say, my jewelry. I never feel any less happy to put on my necklaces or bracelets etc. Every time, I’m giddy. But, over time my bag joy fades ever so slightly.
> 
> And, there is the selling thing if discontent or boredom sets in. But, gawsh, I HATE selling. I can’t do much more without screeching.  I think I’m going to die with all the bags I now own.
> 
> So, the question for me once I realized all this is - how much do I keep “investing” financially, time wise, emotionally, etc. in bags. Like many of you have said, my tPF activity has really slowed. For the most part, I only come here and the BOTD threads.
> 
> I’d rather continue to focus on my home and jewelry (and to a lesser extent my clothing & shoes) when it comes to “stuff”.  And, of course, my passion is travel when it comes to the other meaningful money spend category.
> 
> In other news. I bought a gym bag. I just couldn’t get comfortable with spending any real money for a bag that I’ll be likely to put on the disgusting gym floor every time I go. (Yea, I wipe my bag down with antibac wipes after but, still. Ick!)  So, I stopped by TJ Max and got a cutie-ish functional black nylon crossbody for $19. It’s perfect!  And, it’s cheap enough I can donate it every couple months and get a new one. The ick factor is a true issue.
> 
> Also, when I was at the mall, I ran across these MK shoes on sale. I took a chance and they are a perfect match for my Fendi BTW.  I’m not typically a fan of MK’s current stuff. I don’t usually do bag and shoe matchy matchy. And, I don’t like any brand’s branding on my things. But, I’m going to very happily make an exception on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404134
> 
> BTW - saw goodbye to this chair. It’s served me well for 7 years and is headed to Goodwill by the end of the month.
> 
> I’m excited about spring. My lighter colored bags can come out and play!
> 
> I have two embellished bags. The Fendi in this pic and a cheapy evening bag from Aldo that I’m going to give to DD during her next visit.
> 
> And, @papertiger - I have much empathy for your keyboard challenges. I’m a horrible typist and autocorrect on my iPhone goes rogue on the regular. Half the time, it’s surprising anyone can read my posts. :LOL:


This is a great bag and shoes matching!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> The 5 most used bags this year so will be different by the end of the year as we have only had winter so far.
> Mz Wallace Bailey , Mz Wallace Paige, MJ Backpack, Gucci crystal joy gg tote, and Mk mercer crossbody.


Given the cold and all my travel, if I did just for this year, my Jimmy Choo Raven and Chanel tote would have edged out the grey and gold Chanel bags.

What are your most used of all time?


msd_bags said:


> Shoes are cute!! Love them!
> 
> I have to refer to my worksheet for my 5 most used.


Thanks for the compliment on the shoes. I don’t wear sneakers that often outside the gym and, as I mentioned, I hate a lot of obvious branding but the color was such a good match and they are super comfy that I said “what the heck”.

On the top 5. I had to go back to my list too.


bellarusa said:


> Happy Monday to you all.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger to buy a used Chanel reissue large in black calfleather from overseas over the weekend.  Ended up deciding not to do so because it is just so much working trying to pay someone, and not knowing the vendor at all, it just seems - risky (although she has excellent reputation from this forum and other sources).
> 
> Which leads me to think - do I really need to buy my Holy Grail bag even when 1) it is available, 2) I have the money for it, and 3) I just been dreaming of owning one?  It almost feel like it'd break my heart if it doesn't turned out to be all that magical.  Should I at least get it and give it a spin?  Would I ever bee the same if it turned out to be a lemon?  Disillusioned can be such a hard feeling.


I’ve never gone wrong buying a bag I’ve lusted for a long time. It’s the spontaneous or gifted bags that tend to cause me an issue when it comes to wear because they aren’t as well considered.

I would pounce on this bag if it met one of two very different sets of questions.

1) Do you wear bags with a similar shape / function / usage very often? If so, would this add variety in that shape and function? If yes to both, I’d get it because my history would be a strong indicator that I’d get a lot of use out of that type of bag. I know that I will always get a lot of use out of feminine, medium, flap shoulder bags. So, buying a new one is an easy decision if it adds variety to my collection.

2) If the answers to the above are no, I’d ask myself this - will this fill a color, functional / usage need that has been irritating me?  If so, do I love it?  Again if the answers to both of these are yes, then I REALLY have to get the bag because it already has an identities place in my collection.

Good luck deciding. HTH!


dcooney4 said:


> I am struggling with the crash and burn stuff. It still hasn't moved so I just lowered it again.


Neither has mine. I’m frustrated. I’m going to lower it again this weekend. I just want it gone and out of my mind space.


catsinthebag said:


> Sparkle, I was surprised not to see your Chanel tote on the list, and then I realized you listed the most worn _of all time_. I can’t go back that far, but I can list my most worn of 2018 (I’ll list the top 6 since the two Evelynes are essentially the same bag):
> 
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM, Etoupe
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM, Blue Sapphire
> 3) BV Chain Tote, black
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote, black
> 5) BV Nodini, Atlantic
> 6) LV Empreinte Speedy B25, black.
> 
> Kind of funny that I don’t think of myself as a “black bag person,” but three of my top six bags are black!


I know I’m a black bag person. I just work hard _not_ to be so I have variety in my look and spread the wear in my collection.

But, yes. My list was of all time. And, as I mentioned above despite it being my newest bag, my C tote is one of my most used this year.

Side note, I don’t count bags I only use for business or luggage in my most used. Those usages aren’t “choice”. I only count bags that I can and do use at least part time in my personal life.


Miss_Dawn said:


> This is a great bag and shoes matching!


Thanks. Sneakers aren’t my thing so the votes of confidence mean a lot. Lol!

Speaking of which I purchased a pair of Adidas sneaks. Mr. S, who is a die hard Nike fan, almost gave birth to a cow. The Adidas are going back and he’s on a mission to make sure any sneaker gaps have been “properly” filled by Nike. ROFL!  I care as much about sneakers as I do lizards so, whatever.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> All of these are gorgeous!!


Thanks so much Miss_Dawn!


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have a few embellished bags, but I think the one that I'll post for this week's bag showcase category is my Les Pettit Joueurs. I love using it for casual days out, art museums, or even dinner! And it was my very first designer bag that I EVER got when I first got into bags, so it is very dear to me. I hunted all over London to find it!


So cute!



whateve said:


> I'm not sure what counts as embellished. It seems like at least half of my bags have something different going on - weaving, quilting, studs, colorblocking, etc.
> These come to mind when I think of embellished.


Fantastic embellished bags!



Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So it’s not just me on the waning bag interest. I wonder if that is a commonality given our interest in this thread’s topic. This isn’t exactly the thread that will draw those who actively want to buy 20 bags a year.
> 
> @msd_bags, you mentioned you have peace and you don’t. That resonated with me. I realized my bags don’t give me sustained levels of happy. So I will love then and be happy with them.  But, the happy doesn’t stay like it does for say, my jewelry. I never feel any less happy to put on my necklaces or bracelets etc. Every time, I’m giddy. But, over time my bag joy fades ever so slightly.
> 
> And, there is the selling thing if discontent or boredom sets in. But, gawsh, I HATE selling. I can’t do much more without screeching.  I think I’m going to die with all the bags I now own.
> 
> So, the question for me once I realized all this is - how much do I keep “investing” financially, time wise, emotionally, etc. in bags. Like many of you have said, my tPF activity has really slowed. For the most part, I only come here and the BOTD threads.
> 
> I’d rather continue to focus on my home and jewelry (and to a lesser extent my clothing & shoes) when it comes to “stuff”.  And, of course, my passion is travel when it comes to the other meaningful money spend category.
> 
> In other news. I bought a gym bag. I just couldn’t get comfortable with spending any real money for a bag that I’ll be likely to put on the disgusting gym floor every time I go. (Yea, I wipe my bag down with antibac wipes after but, still. Ick!)  So, I stopped by TJ Max and got a cutie-ish functional black nylon crossbody for $19. It’s perfect!  And, it’s cheap enough I can donate it every couple months and get a new one. The ick factor is a true issue.
> 
> Also, when I was at the mall, I ran across these MK shoes on sale. I took a chance and they are a perfect match for my Fendi BTW.  I’m not typically a fan of MK’s current stuff. I don’t usually do bag and shoe matchy matchy. And, I don’t like any brand’s branding on my things. But, I’m going to very happily make an exception on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404134
> 
> BTW - saw goodbye to this chair. It’s served me well for 7 years and is headed to Goodwill by the end of the month.
> 
> I’m excited about spring. My lighter colored bags can come out and play!
> 
> I have two embellished bags. The Fendi in this pic and a cheapy evening bag from Aldo that I’m going to give to DD during her next visit.
> 
> And, @papertiger - I have much empathy for your keyboard challenges. I’m a horrible typist and autocorrect on my iPhone goes rogue on the regular. Half the time, it’s surprising anyone can read my posts. :LOL:


Great shoes, they go perfectly with your Fendi bag!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> The 5 most used bags this year so will be different by the end of the year as we have only had winter so far.
> Mz Wallace Bailey , Mz Wallace Paige, MJ Backpack, Gucci crystal joy gg tote, and Mk mercer crossbody.





dcooney4 said:


> Here they are but not in order.Paige is the mulberry color and Bailey is the blue one.


All great looking bags dc! 



catsinthebag said:


> Sparkle, I was surprised not to see your Chanel tote on the list, and then I realized you listed the most worn _of all time_. I can’t go back that far, but I can list my most worn of 2018 (I’ll list the top 6 since the two Evelynes are essentially the same bag):
> 
> 1) Hermes Evelyne GM, Etoupe
> 2) Hermes Evelyne PM, Blue Sapphire
> 3) BV Chain Tote, black
> 4) Chanel Timeless Classic Tote, black
> 5) BV Nodini, Atlantic
> 6) LV Empreinte Speedy B25, black.
> 
> Kind of funny that I don’t think of myself as a “black bag person,” but three of my top six bags are black!


Fabulous top 5/6 totes and crossbodies! I should ask do you wear the Empreinte Speedy as a crossbody or as a hand held? I lumped it in with crossbody bags before clarifying.
Black bags are fantastic (from another person who carries a lot of black bags)!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> All great looking bags dc!
> 
> 
> Fabulous top 5/6 totes and crossbodies! I should ask do you wear the Empreinte Speedy as a crossbody or as a hand held? I lumped it in with crossbody bags before clarifying.
> Black bags are fantastic (from another person who carries a lot of black bags)!



Thanks! I mostly wear the Speedy crossbody (although it’s nice to have the handles as well. The Empreinte leather has the perfect amount of structure — it’s soft enough to be comfortable against my hip, but doesn’t lose its shape. I thought about this bag for a long time because I wasn’t sure about the Empreinte logo print, but it turned out to be a fabulously functional bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> My top 5 most used bags of all time are:
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, Gun Metal (on the left in the pic)
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red
> 
> View attachment 4404737
> 
> View attachment 4404735
> 
> View attachment 4404736
> 
> View attachment 4404734
> 
> View attachment 4404733
> 
> 
> Edited to add - for my Top 5 Bags of 2019, my Chanel Small Coco Lizard Handle, Burgundy and Hermes Bolide 31, Etain would have edged out the Le Pliage and Red Reissue.



You have such a great collection ... so many of these bags are right up my alley!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Given the cold and all my travel, if I did just for this year, my Jimmy Choo Raven and Chanel tote would have edged out the grey and gold Chanel bags.
> 
> What are your most used of all time?
> Thanks for the compliment on the shoes. I don’t wear sneakers that often outside the gym and, as I mentioned, I hate a lot of obvious branding but the color was such a good match and they are super comfy that I said “what the heck”.
> 
> On the top 5. I had to go back to my list too.
> I’ve never gone wrong buying a bag I’ve lusted for a long time. It’s the spontaneous or gifted bags that tend to cause me an issue when it comes to wear because they aren’t as well considered.
> 
> I would pounce on this bag if it met one of two very different sets of questions.
> 
> 1) Do you wear bags with a similar shape / function / usage very often? If so, would this add variety in that shape and function? If yes to both, I’d get it because my history would be a strong indicator that I’d get a lot of use out of that type of bag. I know that I will always get a lot of use out of feminine, medium, flap shoulder bags. So, buying a new one is an easy decision if it adds variety to my collection.
> 
> 2) If the answers to the above are no, I’d ask myself this - will this fill a color, functional / usage need that has been irritating me?  If so, do I love it?  Again if the answers to both of these are yes, then I REALLY have to get the bag because it already has an identities place in my collection.
> 
> Good luck deciding. HTH!
> Neither has mine. I’m frustrated. I’m going to lower it again this weekend. I just want it gone and out of my mind space.
> I know I’m a black bag person. I just work hard _not_ to be so I have variety in my look and spread the wear in my collection.
> 
> But, yes. My list was of all time. And, as I mentioned above despite it being my newest bag, my C tote is one of my most used this year.
> 
> Side note, I don’t count bags I only use for business or luggage in my most used. Those usages aren’t “choice”. I only count bags that I can and do use at least part time in my personal life.
> Thanks. Sneakers aren’t my thing so the votes of confidence mean a lot. Lol!
> 
> Speaking of which I purchased a pair of Adidas sneaks. Mr. S, who is a die hard Nike fan, almost gave birth to a cow. The Adidas are going back and he’s on a mission to make sure any sneaker gaps have been “properly” filled by Nike. ROFL!  I care as much about sneakers as I do lizards so, whatever.



Just curious, Sparkle — why does Mr. S prefer Nike so strongly over Adidas? I wear a lot of Adidas simply because they fit my long-ish foot better.


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> Happy Monday to you all.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger to buy a used Chanel reissue large in black calfleather from overseas over the weekend.  Ended up deciding not to do so because it is just so much working trying to pay someone, and not knowing the vendor at all, it just seems - risky (although she has excellent reputation from this forum and other sources).
> 
> Which leads me to think - do I really need to buy my Holy Grail bag even when 1) it is available, 2) I have the money for it, and 3) I just been dreaming of owning one?  It almost feel like it'd break my heart if it doesn't turned out to be all that magical.  Should I at least get it and give it a spin?  Would I ever bee the same if it turned out to be a lemon?  Disillusioned can be such a hard feeling.



That’s an interesting situation. @dcooney4 @catsinthebag and @Sparkletastic offered some great advice. Why do you think you are holding back on pulling the trigger? It is your holy grail and you’ve saved the money for it. The research and anticipation are thrilling. Something is getting you to pause, can you put your finger on what it might be? If it is the transaction that feels risky to you, can you get it authenticated prior to completing the transaction or is there another place you can source the Reissue from that will give you more confidence?

I have two Reissue 226s, black and red, both are aged calfskin. I find the Reissue lightweight, it fits what I like to carry in a day, the straps can be worn double strapped on the shoulder or single strap crossbody. They are under the radar bags and mine have held up well in the five years I have carried them. Reissues  go with dressy and casual outfits. They fit my lifestyle, I am very happy with my Reissues and I wear them frequently.

Good luck with your decision. Whatever you choose will be the right decision for you right now.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> You have such a great collection ... so many of these bags are right up my alley!


Aww thank you catsinthebag! That is so kind!
I feel the same way about your top 6. I confess to admiring your collection and would happily carry any of your beautiful bags!


----------



## whateve

I don't know which are my 5 most used bags. I've only been tracking since January. Since then, my used bag is my BV black cervo baseball hobo. Part of this is because it is new to me. Part of it is because it is black and goes with everything. It is the bag I reach for when I don't want to think about what to carry. It goes with everything, holds everything, and is comfortable to carry.

After that, it is a tossup which bags are the most used. The pattern I'm seeing is that bags that are newer to me get carried more, and bags that are relatively big and easy to carry (hobos) get carried more. Neutral colors may have a slight edge over bold colors.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are but not in order.Paige is the mulberry color and Bailey is the blue one.



So pleased to see that Gucci being so useful


----------



## papertiger

Unfortunately, I can't post most pics of embellished bags because they're on a different computer. I don't have that many though, my Bracher Emden 'clutch', a Small Gucci 1973 in black silk-satin and swarovski-crystal encrusted hardware and a crazy Judith Leiber that I made even more crazy as I rescued it from being binned (someone put it in the washing machine to clean it that was NOT me).

My used bags for this month are:
Gucci Aviation blue-grey Bamboo top-handle - nearly every day
Hermes Choc Box Plume 28 - every day I'm not carrying the above
Hermes Bambou Swift Plume 32 - to lunch with friends and to casual dinner with DH
Hermes Choc Swift travel Web Bolide (45) - for a weekend
Hermes Black Box '1938' clutch - to a black tie event

Not counting my daisy-print nylon gym bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Aww thank you catsinthebag! That is so kind!
> I feel the same way about your top 6. I confess to admiring your collection and would happily carry any of your beautiful bags!



Aww, thank you!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Unfortunately, I can't post most pics of embellished bags because they're on a different computer. I don't have that many though, my Bracher Emden 'clutch', a Small Gucci 1973 in black silk-satin and swarovski-crystal encrusted hardware and a crazy Judith Leiber that I made even more crazy as I rescued it from being binned (someone put it in the washing machine to clean it).
> 
> My used bags for this month are:
> Gucci Aviation blue-grey Bamboo top-handle - nearly every day
> Hermes Choc Box Plume 28 - every day I'm not carrying the above
> Hermes Bambou Swift Plume 32 - to lunch with friends and to casual dinner with DH
> Hermes Choc Swift travel Web Bolide (45) - for a weekend
> Hermes Black Box '1938' clutch - to a black tie event
> 
> Not counting my daisy-print nylon gym bag.


Your embellished and most used bags are outstanding! 
I would love to add a 1938 clutch and a Plume to my collection.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know I said it before but I really like your Mercer. It’s so clean and streamlined.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> All great looking bags dc!
> 
> 
> Fabulous top 5/6 totes and crossbodies! I should ask do you wear the Empreinte Speedy as a crossbody or as a hand held? I lumped it in with crossbody bags before clarifying.
> Black bags are fantastic (from another person who carries a lot of black bags)!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Just curious, Sparkle — why does Mr. S prefer Nike so strongly over Adidas? I wear a lot of Adidas simply because they fit my long-ish foot better.


No good reason. LOL! It’s just like us when we like Fendi over Balenciaga or Givenchy over Gucci. A blend of aesthetics and effective marketing. Lol! 
I actually like the look of a lot of Adidas sneaks which is why I bought them. But, since he has a strong opinion and I don’t, Nike it is. Kind of like when we went looking at tuxedos and I swear he wanted just fine looking like a refined European pallbearer.  I won the day with the more style forward tuxes I preferred. 


rita24 said:


> Hi ladies— will delete if this is not allowed BUT what do you think about renting out the bags you don’t use much? Like an Airbnb for designer bags—you could make back the money you spent on your bag & even more depending how many times you rent it out to other ladies for their events. This could be a great option if you aren’t ready to sell your bag yet but only use it a handful of times during a year, or if you just don’t want to deal with the pain of selling the bag/losing money off selling it! I know of a new website coming soon that would let us do just that, a peer-to-peer rental site for designer bags! It is launching in approximately one month and the website to sign up for the email list is: estremoda.com  and Instagram is @estremoda.


[/QUOTE]Thanks for sharing this!  I’ll check it out. 

But, hmmmm... I would love this option IF the company provides replacement value insurance in case of the borrower damaging or stealing the bag. The borrower should incur the cost of the insurance as part of the rental. If I send a bag worth $2500 and get one back worth $700 because of damage, I don’t want $1800. I want the $2500 because I don’t want to have to futz with the damaged bag that likely will never sell for that $700. 

If they somehow gave this kind of miraculous protection policy, my next question would be - what happens when there is “wear and tear”? Would I agree with the company on what is reasonable?  I don’t “wear and tear” my bags so scratches, stains, stretching, etc. etc. wouldn’t be something I could overlook. I’d expect to be compensated for that on some level. 

I’d also really worry about any of my bags with hologram stickers. Theoretically, most damage can be repaired. But, if someone was rough with the interior of the bag, the sticker would rub / peel off. If so, the bag’s resale value would plummet. Would the company agree and compensate me? Or would they at best offer me a token in reimbursement.


----------



## bellarusa

This list is going to make it so obvious as to why I am reluctant to get anything other than a tote...
Most often used bags:
1) Moreau Paris tote (taupe)
2) Cuyana zipper tote (black)
3) BV medium tote (green)
4) JW Hulme Belmont feed bag - bucket bag (black)*
5) BV vertical tote (yellow)

*I take back about what I said, that my new laptop would fit in ALL of my big bags.  It sticks out over the Belmont by about 1/2 inch but as long as I'm not breaking hard on the highway it is really not an issue.



catsinthebag said:


> If you don’t get it, will you always wonder? Sometimes you just have to know, you know? But if you feel like it no longer suits you or you’d be buying a bag for your “pretend life,” then don’t.



The answer is yes. If I don't get it I will probably always wonder and this is an itch that needs to be scratched.


----------



## bellarusa

Sparkletastic said:


> 1) Do you wear bags with a similar shape / function / usage very often? If so, would this add variety in that shape and function?
> 2) If the answers to the above are no, I’d ask myself this - will this fill a color, functional / usage need that has been irritating me?  If so, do I love it?


Answers to #1 is unfortunately no.  I don't have another bag that's like the Reissue, nor do I normally use a bag like it daily.  I'm a tote girl! So much of that is dictated by the need to haul the laptop though.  A Reissue would add variety for sure.
Answers to #2 is also maybe.  It will fill a color/functional "blank" but not an irritation.



More bags said:


> Why do you think you are holding back on pulling the trigger?


I think the answer is that, well, because I'm cheap.  I bought every one of my BV bags on sale.  I essentially "stalk" a bag until it goes on sale, or because I was traveling and that Moreau was so much cheaper in Stockholm than in New York.  I think it's time for me to stop stalking the Reissue and just get one, preferably a used one in very good condition?


----------



## lynne_ross

I have only been tracking bag usage since beginning of this year. So far this year my top 4 bags are:
LV neverfull Gm - use most days for work
Raisin birkin 30 - actually considering getting another hermes bag in raisin since it is a great neutral for me
Bambou Kelly 32 - clearly one of my favourite bags
Blue Brighton mini roulis - bought this bag last year, clearly a great style for me
Spring is here so my other bags which have a few usages this year - picotin and Evelyn Tpm - will be used a lot more.


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> Answers to #1 is unfortunately no.  I don't have another bag that's like the Reissue, nor do I normally use a bag like it daily.  I'm a tote girl! So much of that is dictated by the need to haul the laptop though.  A Reissue would add variety for sure.
> Answers to #2 is also maybe.  It will fill a color/functional "blank" but not an irritation.
> 
> 
> I think the answer is that, well, because I'm cheap.  I bought every one of my BV bags on sale.  I essentially "stalk" a bag until it goes on sale, or because I was traveling and that Moreau was so much cheaper in Stockholm than in New York.  I think it's time for me to stop stalking the Reissue and just get one, preferably a used one in very good condition?


Okay, then let me offer, you are already doing a great job of addressing the financial side of the equation by buying preloved!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I have only been tracking bag usage since beginning of this year. So far this year my top 4 bags are:
> LV neverfull Gm - use most days for work
> Raisin birkin 30 - actually considering getting another hermes bag in raisin since it is a great neutral for me
> Bambou Kelly 32 - clearly one of my favourite bags
> Blue Brighton mini roulis - bought this bag last year, clearly a great style for me
> Spring is here so my other bags which have a few usages this year - picotin and Evelyn Tpm - will be used a lot more.


Great top 4! I love Raisin, I am glad to hear you carry it frequently.  It is a colour I would love to add to my bag wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Your embellished and most used bags are outstanding!
> I would love to add a 1938 clutch and a Plume to my collection.



I don't want to enable you but as you may know the Bolide and the Plume are my favourite H bags.  The Plume is a bag that can take you from work to shopping without skipping a beat.

At the moment the 1938 is available in a 23 and as a wallet. Mine is vintage and a bit bigger with a closed pouch inside and 3 other compartments (late 1970s but true to the original from 1938). I have seen a couple on the resale market but not lately, the last on Farfetch and that was overpriced IMO (as is most H on there). This is one of the best clutches I have ever had and after using it a couple of times I'm no longer after a Medor or K cut, I know I cannot go _that _small even for the evening.


----------



## Kittey-Kat

catsinthebag said:


> Yes to all of this. I’ll always love bags but they don’t feel like as much of a priority right now. I know what’s on my wish list but am not in any hurry. The urgency is, for the most part, gone. And I’m thinking more about jewelry and scarves. I’m in the midst of reorganizing my closet — I’ve always kept my H scarves in their original boxes, but that takes up so much space. I’m getting rid of the boxes and putting them in drawers, where they’re easier to see and reach for.



Getting rid of the boxes! Meanwhile at the other end of the universe I'm madly trying to find them  

I'm also in the midst of a closer re-organisation inspired (forced?) by turning 40 (not until later this year - phew, I can deny it for a bit longer!) and a total lifestyle change (related to retirement). I'm new to tPF but these threads are a lifesaver - seriously! I'm a bag lover a heart but they are taking a back-seat to H scarves - my latest passion  It's also nice to know that our passions ebb and flow -I feel like less of a freak now! My other passions include fine jewellery but retirement and total lifestyle change have crimped my collecting. These days I barely wear my engagement ring - ever tried to wrangle a sheep wearing a 2+ ct ring?  And it just sits in a box - neatly labelled with a printed dymo label that says "engagement ring" (the organised OCD didn't retire!)


----------



## bellarusa

Special thanks to @morebags @catsinthebag @Sparkletastic and @dcooney4 - a Reissue in blue was purchased last night and hopefully it is shipped soon. 

You ladies are awesome.


----------



## Kittey-Kat

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope I'm not beating a dead horse - but there's a thread about Scarf Storage - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-my-scarves.91006/



That is a fantastic thread! It's been the only time DH perked up his ears at the mention of scarves. I believe it was in relation to archive storage & comic books


----------



## Kittey-Kat

I am *uber* late with this post and I realise brown was waaayyy back in March...

For everyone who is feeling the frustration at trying to sell bags, rest assured sometimes they do go to homes where they will be loved. I found this lovely lady for sale (from a lovely lady). Bags aren't my thing at the moment, but for some reason I was drawn to this one.... 

As a seller it's hard to rehome things we loved (I re-homed an-feral cat last year, I still visit him - and miss him) and as a buyer, it's often a mine field (thanks to the fraudsters  ) so I always enjoy it when I encounter lovely people


----------



## catsinthebag

bellarusa said:


> Special thanks to @morebags @catsinthebag @Sparkletastic and @dcooney4 - a Reissue in blue was purchased last night and hopefully it is shipped soon.
> 
> You ladies are awesome.



Woo-hoo!  I know I don’t need to say this, but please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## dcooney4

Went to my consignment shop and saw this . It is not mine but I sure wish it was . She said it was Judith Leber . Not sure if That is the spelling. So pretty!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I don't want to enable you but as you may know the Bolide and the Plume are my favourite H bags.  The Plume is a bag that can take you from work to shopping without skipping a beat.
> 
> At the moment the 1938 is available in a 23 and as a wallet. Mine is vintage and a bit bigger with a closed pouch inside and 3 other compartments (late 1970s but true to the original from 1938). I have seen a couple on the resale market but not lately, the last on Farfetch and that was overpriced IMO (as is most H on there). This is one of the best clutches I have ever had and after using it a couple of times I'm no longer after a Medor or K cut, I know I cannot go _that _small even for the evening.


Thank you Papertiger, enable away. You have a great sense of style and I appreciate how generous you are in sharing your knowledge. My timeline is rather relaxed (no rush, no urgency). I enjoy the aesthetics of these pieces and have added them to my “30 day delayed gratification list”. I agree with you on the utility and beauty of the Bolide, it’s one of my favourite H bags, too.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Went to my consignment shop and saw this . It is not mine but I sure wish it was . She said it was Judith Leber . Not sure if That is the spelling. So pretty!




Beautiful Judith Leiber (pronounced 'Leebah') very special


----------



## More bags

Kittey-Kat said:


> Getting rid of the boxes! Meanwhile at the other end of the universe I'm madly trying to find them
> 
> I'm also in the midst of a closer re-organisation inspired (forced?) by turning 40 (not until later this year - phew, I can deny it for a bit longer!) and a total lifestyle change (related to retirement). I'm new to tPF but these threads are a lifesaver - seriously! I'm a bag lover a heart but they are taking a back-seat to H scarves - my latest passion  It's also nice to know that our passions ebb and flow -I feel like less of a freak now! My other passions include fine jewellery but retirement and total lifestyle change have crimped my collecting. These days I barely wear my engagement ring - ever tried to wrangle a sheep wearing a 2+ ct ring?  And it just sits in a box - neatly labelled with a printed dymo label that says "engagement ring" (the organised OCD didn't retire!)


Congratulations on your early retirement! Welcome to tPF, you’re right there is a wealth of knowledge and great people to chat with. Best wishes with your lifestyle transition, so exciting! By the way, I also think label makers are fabulous!


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> Special thanks to @morebags @catsinthebag @Sparkletastic and @dcooney4 - a Reissue in blue was purchased last night and hopefully it is shipped soon.
> 
> You ladies are awesome.


Congratulations bellarusa! I can’t wait to see your pics!


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> What are your 5 most used?


This year, I only have 2 bags on my the most used bags list: 1) NF and 2) Chanel mini mainly because life is now hectic and I don't have time to match my outfits with the bags. I'll probably put my caviar card holder up for sale if I'm not reaching it enough. I bought similar coated leather one from Osprey and I really like it since it's less bulky and fit into my mini better. I love the colourful fabric lining. I'll share a pic some day.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Beautiful Judith Leiber (pronounced 'Leebah') very special


I will admire it from a far as I have no use for it. It is beautiful though. If I did not have pets where I could leave it out safely I would have considered it as a work of art.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Went to my consignment shop and saw this . It is not mine but I sure wish it was . She said it was Judith Leber . Not sure if That is the spelling. So pretty!


That is adorable! 

Finally home for a while now - thank goodness and have a moment to catch up again!
@bellarusa - can't wait to see your new beauty!
@Sparkletastic - those MK sneaks are perfect with your purse! 

I deleted my bag usage from last year,  y-t-d top contenders are:
LV Lockme Bucket Noir - 14
Hermes Picotin Vibrato - 13
Hermes Vespa - 11
Gucci Padlock Top Handle - 9
Hermes BBK - 7 

3 are black (LV, Gucci, H - and is my favorite color in bags), the other 2 are bags that I carry most often in the summer months… but we traveled to warm areas during Jan, Feb and March - which artificially bumps up their usage.


----------



## lynne_ross

ipsum said:


> This year, I only have 2 bags on my the most used bags list: 1) NF and 2) Chanel mini mainly because life is now hectic and I don't have time to match my outfits with the bags. I'll probably put my caviar card holder up for sale if I'm not reaching it enough. I bought similar coated leather one from Osprey and I really like it since it's less bulky and fit into my mini better. I love the colourful fabric lining. I'll share a pic some day.


What! You are selling a Neverfull? It is my most used bag in a gm. I would honestly buy it in every colour if they made the gm in colours besides the logo patterns.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> That is adorable!
> 
> Finally home for a while now - thank goodness and have a moment to catch up again!
> @bellarusa - can't wait to see your new beauty!
> @Sparkletastic - those MK sneaks are perfect with your purse!
> 
> I deleted my bag usage from last year,  y-t-d top contenders are:
> LV Lockme Bucket Noir - 14
> Hermes Picotin Vibrato - 13
> Hermes Vespa - 11
> Gucci Padlock Top Handle - 9
> Hermes BBK - 7
> 
> 3 are black (LV, Gucci, H - and is my favorite color in bags), the other 2 are bags that I carry most often in the summer months… but we traveled to warm areas during Jan, Feb and March - which artificially bumps up their usage.


My picotin is mostly used in the summer since mine is magnolia. I need a darker colour for winter months. It really is a great bag!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are but not in order.Paige is the mulberry color and Bailey is the blue one.


I'm in love with the color of your mulberry MZ Wallace bag! Such a happy color. Do you find you mostly use it in the fall/winter seasons, or is it a year-round bag?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm not sure what counts as embellished. It seems like at least half of my bags have something different going on - weaving, quilting, studs, colorblocking, etc.
> These come to mind when I think of embellished.


These are all great, but I'm particularly taken by the top one. So cute!


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> Happy Monday to you all.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger to buy a used Chanel reissue large in black calfleather from overseas over the weekend.  Ended up deciding not to do so because it is just so much working trying to pay someone, and not knowing the vendor at all, it just seems - risky (although she has excellent reputation from this forum and other sources).
> 
> Which leads me to think - do I really need to buy my Holy Grail bag even when 1) it is available, 2) I have the money for it, and 3) I just been dreaming of owning one?  It almost feel like it'd break my heart if it doesn't turned out to be all that magical.  Should I at least get it and give it a spin?  Would I ever bee the same if it turned out to be a lemon?  Disillusioned can be such a hard feeling.


Well here's my two cents, for what it's worth. A wise person once said "The only thing worse than unrequited love is requited love." Or maybe it was "Unrequited love is the only love that lasts." (I'm fuzzy-headed tonight. Spent the morning in the dentist's chair.) At any rate, I think you see where I'm going with this! If you're not *one hundred and fifty* percent sure that this bag is really, truly, IT... you're probably better off waiting. It sounds as though you're iffy... and that should tell you something. It certainly would be a shame to have your HG arrive, and then be disillusioned.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My top 5 most used bags of all time are:
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote, Gun Metal (on the left in the pic)
> Chanel Reissue 226, Black
> Hermes Evelyne III PM, Etoupe
> Gucci Soho Disco, Black
> Chanel Reissue 226, Red
> 
> View attachment 4404737
> 
> View attachment 4404735
> 
> View attachment 4404736
> 
> View attachment 4404734
> 
> View attachment 4404733
> 
> 
> Edited to add - for my Top 5 Bags of 2019, my Chanel Small Coco Lizard Handle, Burgundy and Hermes Bolide 31, Etain would have edged out the Le Pliage and Red Reissue.


Have I mentioned that I'm madly in love with your Red Reissue 26? 

Yes, I have. Several times.


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> Special thanks to @morebags @catsinthebag @Sparkletastic and @dcooney4 - a Reissue in blue was purchased last night and hopefully it is shipped soon.
> 
> You ladies are awesome.


Congratulations! So excited for you!!!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Have I mentioned that I'm madly in love with your Red Reissue 26?
> 
> Yes, I have. Several times.


My dear Elaine, you are so kind! Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

My most-used bags 2018 plus the first few months of 2019:
1. Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip (taupe)
2. Gucci Queen Margaret Shoulder Strap (tan & red)
3. Mulberry Alexa (pheasant green)
4. Marc Jacobs Mini 54 (flame red)
5. Valentino Rockstud (cognac)

Thank you for the suggestion to do this tally, @Sparkletastic ... this turned out to be a bit of a surprise! For one thing, no black bags on the list. I would have thought that my Fendi BTW would have been higher on the list, but nope. 

Also, the fact that my Baywater D-Z tops the list. For a few reasons, I think: first, the taupe color goes with absolutely everything, so I can be a bit lazy about carrying it for days at a time. Also, it's very weather-friendly, and therefore perfect in the winter months. Finally, it weighs next to nothing, always a great selling point.


----------



## ipsum

lynne_ross said:


> What! You are selling a Neverfull? It is my most used bag in a gm. I would honestly buy it in every colour if they made the gm in colours besides the logo patterns.


It is my Chanel caviar card holder which was sort of an impulse purchase and now it is on "consideration pile". I will give it an half year and see if I am reaching it enough. I already have it in lamb which I love and now the Osprey in coated leather fits better into my mini.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm in love with the color of your mulberry MZ Wallace bag! Such a happy color. Do you find you mostly use it in the fall/winter seasons, or is it a year-round bag?


I tend to wear it in fall and winter but only because in spring summer I switch to bags with silver hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

Kittey-Kat said:


> That is a fantastic thread! It's been the only time DH perked up his ears at the mention of scarves. I believe it was in relation to archive storage & comic books


Welcome to the thread!


----------



## lynne_ross

ipsum said:


> It is my Chanel caviar card holder which was sort of an impulse purchase and now it is on "consideration pile". I will give it an half year and see if I am reaching it enough. I already have it in lamb which I love and now the Osprey in coated leather fits better into my mini.


Oh ok I misread. If you don’t use then good to consider selling.


----------



## pianolize

papertiger said:


> Leathers looking all lovely and chewy


TY!!! that's EXACTLY what got me on this bag!!! I'll have to post the white lizardy one I've been carrying. I'm so behind on this thread- it's so fast!


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So it’s not just me on the waning bag interest. I wonder if that is a commonality given our interest in this thread’s topic. This isn’t exactly the thread that will draw those who actively want to buy 20 bags a year.
> 
> @msd_bags, you mentioned you have peace and you don’t. That resonated with me. I realized my bags don’t give me sustained levels of happy. So I will love then and be happy with them.  But, the happy doesn’t stay like it does for say, my jewelry. I never feel any less happy to put on my necklaces or bracelets etc. Every time, I’m giddy. But, over time my bag joy fades ever so slightly.
> 
> And, there is the selling thing if discontent or boredom sets in. But, gawsh, I HATE selling. I can’t do much more without screeching.  I think I’m going to die with all the bags I now own.
> 
> So, the question for me once I realized all this is - how much do I keep “investing” financially, time wise, emotionally, etc. in bags. Like many of you have said, my tPF activity has really slowed. For the most part, I only come here and the BOTD threads.
> 
> I’d rather continue to focus on my home and jewelry (and to a lesser extent my clothing & shoes) when it comes to “stuff”.  And, of course, my passion is travel when it comes to the other meaningful money spend category.
> 
> In other news. I bought a gym bag. I just couldn’t get comfortable with spending any real money for a bag that I’ll be likely to put on the disgusting gym floor every time I go. (Yea, I wipe my bag down with antibac wipes after but, still. Ick!)  So, I stopped by TJ Max and got a cutie-ish functional black nylon crossbody for $19. It’s perfect!  And, it’s cheap enough I can donate it every couple months and get a new one. The ick factor is a true issue.
> 
> Also, when I was at the mall, I ran across these MK shoes on sale. I took a chance and they are a perfect match for my Fendi BTW.  I’m not typically a fan of MK’s current stuff. I don’t usually do bag and shoe matchy matchy. And, I don’t like any brand’s branding on my things. But, I’m going to very happily make an exception on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404134
> 
> BTW - saw goodbye to this chair. It’s served me well for 7 years and is headed to Goodwill by the end of the month.
> 
> I’m excited about spring. My lighter colored bags can come out and play!
> 
> I have two embellished bags. The Fendi in this pic and a cheapy evening bag from Aldo that I’m going to give to DD during her next visit.
> 
> And, @papertiger - I have much empathy for your keyboard challenges. I’m a horrible typist and autocorrect on my iPhone goes rogue on the regular. Half the time, it’s surprising anyone can read my posts. :LOL:


I LOVE the mk set! Gorgeous color! 
I hear you. Though, I'm both wanting to get rid of everything which no longer serves a purpose; I'm finding myself not having shopped in so long that the big seasonal clearances are getting me! (HUGE car iron pan/baker binge this past week...!!!) And though I'm not intentionally "looking" for new bags, IF I come across an amazing one at an amazing price, I'm sending to jump on it. Which is weird for my being "content". 
I am one of those people who likes variety and choices. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I just answered a question on another thread - what are my 5 most used bags. And, you know what, I was surprised by the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, with all my talking, evaluating, tracking and dithering, *how* am I surprised by the answer????
> 
> My top 5 worn of all time (current collection) are:
> 
> #5) Chanel pearly grey M/L classic flap
> #4) Chanel gold new medium Boy
> #3) Miu Miu pewter small shopping tote
> #2) Black Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> #1) Black Fendi large By the Way
> 
> I thought - how did the Miu Miu get on the list?!?!?  Then I giggled because I wore her today. I guess I don’t realize how much I reach for this bag.
> 
> I almost didn’t buy the LV because I thought it was too expensive and almost didn’t buy the Fendi because I thought I didn’t need it.   I guess I still need to be more aware of me and what I need and subconsciously want to wear.
> 
> One interesting note. The black Proenza Schouler would have been on this list... aaaaaand I’ve worn it once in the last month when I needed a quiet small black bag despite me having put it up for sale. I think this means I still have a need for a bag in this usage but, not this bag. My love for it is gone.
> 
> What are your 5 most used?


I cannot even BEGIN to answer this, as it changes monthly! I have no bag which has been my 'favorite'/most useful longer than say, a week or two.



dcooney4 said:


> Here they are but not in order.Paige is the mulberry color and Bailey is the blue one.


Love! I just got the MJ version of the blue bag...


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> My picotin is mostly used in the summer since mine is magnolia. I need a darker colour for winter months. It really is a great bag!


They really are great - so easy to use!
Mine is Vibrato, Thalassa blue - and I do tend to carry it more in the summer... I think I *need* another color too... maybe black! 
Actually though, I am on the look out for it in Cyclamen - still vibrato because I love the structure it gives the bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> They really are great - so easy to use!
> Mine is Vibrato, Thalassa blue - and I do tend to carry it more in the summer... I think I *need* another color too... maybe black!
> Actually though, I am on the look out for it in Cyclamen - still vibrato because I love the structure it gives the bag.


Cyclamen would be gorgeous!
I think I will try for raisin with ghw while in Paris. I know I already have a birkin in this colour but raisin is my favourite h colour and I know I will use a ton!


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> Cyclamen would be gorgeous!
> I think I will try for raisin with ghw while in Paris. I know I already have a birkin in this colour but raisin is my favourite h colour and I know I will use a ton!



I hope you find it - what a lovely memento that would be! [emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Cyclamen would be gorgeous!
> I think I will try for raisin with ghw while in Paris. I know I already have a birkin in this colour but raisin is my favourite h colour and I know I will use a ton!


That sounds stunning... I hope you find it!


----------



## msd_bags

It’s Holy Week and since we’re a predominantly Catholic country, we have a long break for the observance.  It was half day work for government offices starting Wednesday.  We go back on Monday!  Usually there is exodus to the provinces for the long break.  Used to be, people observed a lot of religious activities.  Especially on Black Friday.  But now, a lot take this as an opportunity to be on ‘pure’ vacation.


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, I’m experiencing some fashion weirdness. Lol!  I’m obsessed with finding matching shoes for bags I loved but, don’t wear often enough. I’m hoping this will increase the wear without a lot of mental gymnastics from me. I can wear the bag/shoe combo with the many white / black / grey clothes I own without any additional thought. 

This is odd, though, because I don’t typically like matchy ... I keep saying that. I’m still _thinking_ it’s true.  I wear my black bags a lot but, relatively speaking, I don’t wear black shoes often. I literally just bought black pumps for work after 3-4 years of not having (needing) black work pumps. So... I dunno. 

Anyway, I mentioned this new matching affliction to my daughter (she’s still here in my city on a long work assignment) and while she was shopping last night, she 
brought home these sandals. 

I squealed because they are super cute and match my Fendi bag. They aren’t costly so, if I tire of them end of summer, I can donate them without angst. 

Who knew this odd pink shade (we’ve taken to calling it piglet pink) had matches? 

Now if only I could find some high quality strappy heels in this color.   You’d think Fendi would have had a pair but, I haven’t seen any in the boutique. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anyway, we went for a girl’s night to see Shazam (I’m the sci-fi / action / fantasy nerd. Mr. S definitely is not. Lol!)  The movie was  but, I looked cute in my Fendi bucket and new sandals with my pale grey sundress.


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’ve talked about our most used bags. What are your 5 LEAST used bags?  You can share for this year or for all time.

These are mine for all time.

5) Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb - No worries here. Its color plus gold hardware means it won’t get a lot of wear until spring / summer. But, I bought it for next to nothing preloved and it makes me so happy when I wear it. She’s a keeper!!! However, no yellow shoes are on the agenda  Isn’t it hilarious that I don’t feel any need to match this bag with shoes and still happily manage to wear it.

4) Fendi Ltd. Edition Pink Pearl Small Mon Tresor - It’s small and I’ve struggled to coordinate it with my wardrobe. Which is pure silly. I’m making a point of getting this special bag out and about much more.

3) Dior black studded Diorama WOC - I thought I wore this more. But, I’ve only had it a few months so it’s not surprising it’s not as high on the all time wear count. I don’t have any worries that I’ll wear this quite a bit - if I look at number of wear for this year only, it’s actually middle of the pack. 

3) Fendi silver flowered WOC - like with the black WOC, this is new to my collection. It doesn’t have “historical” wear but, it’s getting worn quite a bit this year. So, it’s a keeper!

1) Dior white and gold Diorama - This bag flummoxes me. It’s not pure white and it’s not beige. It’s not even really eggshell. Add, the ghw and it’s not getting worn. Only 3 wear so far 

But, I’m on a mission.  I’ve bought strappy high heels and flat sandals that match. I’m on the lookout for pastel clothes (I now own a couple pastel casual dresses)  And, I’m telling myself it’s not too loud with the black and red I own. This bag WILL be happily worn as the purse gods are my witness. 

Interestingly, I’m not worried about these 5 bags. The ones I am eyeballing are my Chanel jumbos - the red and grey just aren’t getting the wear I expected and want. I think it’s because they are amongst the least functional bags I have.

I despise the double flap on the red. Truly despise it!!! It serves no purpose except to take up space and add weight. I’m not buying the “it needs it for structure” foolishness as I have yet to see any other bags with a double flap and they all seem to perform the “magic” of holding shape.  And, my single flaps are holding their shape despite being the oldest bags I own.   On the grey, the bijoux chain is LOUD! When I sit the bag down on a table, the chain click clack can be heard across the globe.

These factors are NOT enough to make me sell. I adore how these bags look, they’re comfortable to wear, they work with my wardrobe and they hold my things nicely. But, this is a lesson that I need to consider if quirks of a bag will irritate me even if it isn’t a true functional issue.

That being said. I’m having a brain burp. I want to buy a bag. For no good reason. I just want a bag.   Not going to do it. I need to keep focused on looking for summer dresses - fun to own a pain to look for.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’m experiencing some fashion weirdness. Lol!  I’m obsessed with finding matching shoes for bags I loved but, don’t wear often enough. I’m hoping this will increase the wear without a lot of mental gymnastics from me. I can wear the bag/shoe combo with the many white / black / grey clothes I own without any additional thought.
> 
> This is odd, though, because I don’t typically like matchy ... I keep saying that. I’m still _thinking_ it’s true.  I wear my black bags a lot but, relatively speaking, I don’t wear black shoes often. I literally just bought black pumps for work after 3-4 years of not having (needing) black work pumps. So... I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, I mentioned this new matching affliction to my daughter (she’s still here in my city on a long work assignment) and while she was shopping last night, she
> brought home these sandals.
> 
> I squealed because they are super cute and match my Fendi bag. They aren’t costly so, if I tire of them end of summer, I can donate them without angst.
> 
> Who knew this odd pink shade (we’ve taken to calling it piglet pink) had matches?
> 
> Now if only I could find some high quality strappy heels in this color.   You’d think Fendi would have had a pair but, I haven’t seen any in the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407300
> View attachment 4407301
> 
> Anyway, we went for a girl’s night to see Shazam (I’m the sci-fi / action / fantasy nerd. Mr. S definitely is not. Lol!)  The movie was  but, I looked cute in my Fendi bucket and new sandals with my pale grey sundress.


They are super cute sandals! 
I don't always match my shoes to my purse… but I do wear a lot of black shoes and I love my black purses - so I inadvertently match frequently. 
Looking at Stylebook - my second most worn pair of shoes ( first, third and fourth are black flats) are my white Birkenstocks (not the most attractive shoe but so easy to wear) but I rarely wear a white purse with them. It's usually the blue Pico or the Vespa that gets worn with them - those are my summer-time bags. 
I need to wear my white purse more often - must find a way to do that! 

I'm sorry I haven't been posting much, I have been thinking a lot though!

I am not purse content, but I am mostly content. I'm still on the look-out for a metallic, a formal purse (I carried my Lovecat clutch for the formal event - it was fine but I don't want a clutch because its not hands free and you either have to put it on the table or on the floor), and on the hunt for another K in navy - maybe. 

I love coming on this thread and seeing the eye candy, reading about everyone's thoughts and what you're all doing. So thank you everyone - please keep posting! 

I realized that I forgot to post 2 of my burgundy/red bags - the Mulberry Blossom tote and the Coach Dinky - but haven't done it yet. 

I thought I was getting rid of my ancient Coach Quincy, but ending up carrying it everyday as an "I'm walking my dog in the city and must carry poo-bags, dog treats, my phone, hotel key, and a cloth to wipe her feet in case it rains" cross body - and it was PERFECT. So I'm keeping it! 

The aforementioned Lovecat clutch was for sale, but it didn't and I took it off Posh. I carried it to the formal event and used an H gavroche as a handle - which was a great idea for hand carry. I still don't really love the purse though, but until I find something I do love - I'll keep it. 

My Olbrish Torii - while I think it's a fabulous looking purse, and I can carry it on my shoulder or cross body - doesn't fit my phone or my epi-pen well. Both things I must carry, so I think it's going to have to go.  

I've managed to catch a nasty cold - too much travel and related stress - so today my very exciting plans are to lie on the couch, drink loads of tea and watch old movies. It's rainy and gray today, making a perfect plan! Coco will keep me company and keep my feet warm on the couch.


----------



## bellarusa

Sparkletastic said:


> I literally just bought black pumps for work after 3-4 years of not having (needing) black work pumps. So... I dunno.



I don't miss the days that I had to wear full suits (and skirts only, no pants) with dressy pumps at all.  I've been safely getting away in my office with these and jeans in my last 3 jobs.  But your sandals are really adorable!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’m experiencing some fashion weirdness. Lol!  I’m obsessed with finding matching shoes for bags I loved but, don’t wear often enough. I’m hoping this will increase the wear without a lot of mental gymnastics from me. I can wear the bag/shoe combo with the many white / black / grey clothes I own without any additional thought.
> 
> This is odd, though, because I don’t typically like matchy ... I keep saying that. I’m still _thinking_ it’s true.  I wear my black bags a lot but, relatively speaking, I don’t wear black shoes often. I literally just bought black pumps for work after 3-4 years of not having (needing) black work pumps. So... I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, I mentioned this new matching affliction to my daughter (she’s still here in my city on a long work assignment) and while she was shopping last night, she
> brought home these sandals.
> 
> I squealed because they are super cute and match my Fendi bag. They aren’t costly so, if I tire of them end of summer, I can donate them without angst.
> 
> Who knew this odd pink shade (we’ve taken to calling it piglet pink) had matches?
> 
> Now if only I could find some high quality strappy heels in this color.   You’d think Fendi would have had a pair but, I haven’t seen any in the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407300
> View attachment 4407301
> 
> Anyway, we went for a girl’s night to see Shazam (I’m the sci-fi / action / fantasy nerd. Mr. S definitely is not. Lol!)  The movie was  but, I looked cute in my Fendi bucket and new sandals with my pale grey sundress.



 Cute shoes (and I love “piglet pink!). Maybe the term you’re looking for is “complementary,” rather than “matchy?”


----------



## bellarusa

It is shipped.  It is SHIPPED! 

Here is the picture from the website.  I hope I don't get disappointed...


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m obsessed with finding matching shoes for bags I loved but, don’t wear often enough.


I take my plain heels and a couple of matching bows with my clutch bags when I'm travelling and running into semi-formal business gatherings. This pic is googled but something similar:


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cookiefiend said:


> They are super cute sandals!
> I don't always match my shoes to my purse… but I do wear a lot of black shoes and I love my black purses - so I inadvertently match frequently.
> Looking at Stylebook - my second most worn pair of shoes ( first, third and fourth are black flats) are my white Birkenstocks (not the most attractive shoe but so easy to wear) but I rarely wear a white purse with them. It's usually the blue Pico or the Vespa that gets worn with them - those are my summer-time bags.
> I need to wear my white purse more often - must find a way to do that!
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been posting much, I have been thinking a lot though!
> 
> I am not purse content, but I am mostly content. I'm still on the look-out for a metallic, a formal purse (I carried my Lovecat clutch for the formal event - it was fine but I don't want a clutch because its not hands free and you either have to put it on the table or on the floor), and on the hunt for another K in navy - maybe.
> 
> I love coming on this thread and seeing the eye candy, reading about everyone's thoughts and what you're all doing. So thank you everyone - please keep posting!
> 
> I realized that I forgot to post 2 of my burgundy/red bags - the Mulberry Blossom tote and the Coach Dinky - but haven't done it yet.
> 
> I thought I was getting rid of my ancient Coach Quincy, but ending up carrying it everyday as an "I'm walking my dog in the city and must carry poo-bags, dog treats, my phone, hotel key, and a cloth to wipe her feet in case it rains" cross body - and it was PERFECT. So I'm keeping it!
> 
> The aforementioned Lovecat clutch was for sale, but it didn't and I took it off Posh. I carried it to the formal event and used an H gavroche as a handle - which was a great idea for hand carry. I still don't really love the purse though, but until I find something I do love - I'll keep it.
> 
> My Olbrish Torii - while I think it's a fabulous looking purse, and I can carry it on my shoulder or cross body - doesn't fit my phone or my epi-pen well. Both things I must carry, so I think it's going to have to go.
> 
> I've managed to catch a nasty cold - too much travel and related stress - so today my very exciting plans are to lie on the couch, drink loads of tea and watch old movies. It's rainy and gray today, making a perfect plan! Coco will keep me company and keep my feet warm on the couch.


Ooh, I've been thinking about Olbrish bags lately! I love how customizable they are. I've been looking at the bigger ones, so I'm glad to hear you're happy with it even though the size isn't working out! It's too bad you have to let it go though 


ipsum said:


> I take my plain heels and a couple of matching bows with my clutch bags when I'm travelling and running into semi-formal business gatherings. This pic is googled but something similar:
> 
> View attachment 4407470


Wow, I love that idea! So cute.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

It was actually really hard for me to think of my least used bags!! When I'm not at work (and can therefore wear bags no matter their functionality), I pretty much make a conscious effort to wear all my bags. Without tracking it's hard to say exactly, which is a great reason to start tracking. 

But after much rumination, I'd say my Chloe Faye and my vintage Coach shopper. They're both extremely precious to me…even though I'm not too fussed about wear, perhaps that's part of the reason why I use them less?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> They are super cute sandals!
> I don't always match my shoes to my purse… but I do wear a lot of black shoes and I love my black purses - so I inadvertently match frequently.
> Looking at Stylebook - my second most worn pair of shoes ( first, third and fourth are black flats) are my white Birkenstocks (not the most attractive shoe but so easy to wear) but I rarely wear a white purse with them. It's usually the blue Pico or the Vespa that gets worn with them - those are my summer-time bags.
> I need to wear my white purse more often - must find a way to do that!
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been posting much, I have been thinking a lot though!
> 
> I am not purse content, but I am mostly content. I'm still on the look-out for a metallic, a formal purse (I carried my Lovecat clutch for the formal event - it was fine but I don't want a clutch because its not hands free and you either have to put it on the table or on the floor), and on the hunt for another K in navy - maybe.
> 
> I love coming on this thread and seeing the eye candy, reading about everyone's thoughts and what you're all doing. So thank you everyone - please keep posting!
> 
> I realized that I forgot to post 2 of my burgundy/red bags - the Mulberry Blossom tote and the Coach Dinky - but haven't done it yet.
> 
> I thought I was getting rid of my ancient Coach Quincy, but ending up carrying it everyday as an "I'm walking my dog in the city and must carry poo-bags, dog treats, my phone, hotel key, and a cloth to wipe her feet in case it rains" cross body - and it was PERFECT. So I'm keeping it!
> 
> The aforementioned Lovecat clutch was for sale, but it didn't and I took it off Posh. I carried it to the formal event and used an H gavroche as a handle - which was a great idea for hand carry. I still don't really love the purse though, but until I find something I do love - I'll keep it.
> 
> My Olbrish Torii - while I think it's a fabulous looking purse, and I can carry it on my shoulder or cross body - doesn't fit my phone or my epi-pen well. Both things I must carry, so I think it's going to have to go.
> 
> I've managed to catch a nasty cold - too much travel and related stress - so today my very exciting plans are to lie on the couch, drink loads of tea and watch old movies. It's rainy and gray today, making a perfect plan! Coco will keep me company and keep my feet warm on the couch.


First of all... so sorry to hear about your bad cold! So annoying to catch a cold just as the weather is turning springish. Or at least, it's been that way here. Sounds as though the weather out there in the Midwest is not very pleasant. Definitely a good day to wrap up and hug Coco. (Hugging Coco is ALWAYS a good idea!)

The Torii bag is a no-go? Darn. I love that bag, at least in theory. Just because of the handle, of course. But if it isn't functional, then there's no point. It has to hold your necessities. Does it come in a larger size?


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about our most used bags. What are your 5 LEAST used bags?  You can share for this year or for all time.


My five least-used bags are all small or mini bags, because I only carry these occasionally, either out to dinner or to a special event. So even though I rarely carry them, I have no incentive to move them on... I just think of them as special-purpose pieces.
5. Nina Ricci Mini Marche (multicolor: blue, purple) 
4. Jason Wu Daphne Mini (multicolor: black, orange, blue)
3. MJ Tweed Girls Mae (red & black)
2. RED Valentino Bow Clutch (raspberry)
1. Cordé vintage clutch (black, with lucite clasp)


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> It is shipped.  It is SHIPPED!
> 
> Here is the picture from the website.  I hope I don't get disappointed...
> View attachment 4407464


Beautiful! Can't wait to see your pictures when it arrives! Do you have a date for when it's arriving at your house? Do you have to wait at home for it... is signature required?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my large Michael  Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Cute shoes (and I love “piglet pink!). Maybe the term you’re looking for is “complementary,” rather than “matchy?”


That does sound better. 


ipsum said:


> I take my plain heels and a couple of matching bows with my clutch bags when I'm travelling and running into semi-formal business gatherings. This pic is googled but something similar:
> 
> View attachment 4407470


Ah! I totally forgot about shoe clips.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve ordered these Badgley Misha shoes for the Fendi bag. They will be bite with summer dresses. I wish they were leather vs satin but, if they are comfy, I’ll let it slide.


----------



## Sparkletastic

How is it going with challenges?

I completed one - April white. I wore my white Diorama. 

And I’m hoping for Crash and Burn to work. I’ve lowered all the prices. Still no interest. 

When you have trouble selling a bag, does it ever seem like the world is telling you “We don’t want your junk - you had bad taste!”  I surely felt that way with the Celine and now these Proenza Schoulers are making me feel that way now.


----------



## ElainePG

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my large Michael  Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407795


What a pretty bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> When you have trouble selling a bag, does it ever seem like the world is telling you “We don’t want your junk - you had bad taste!”  I surely felt that way with the Celine and now these Proenza Schoulers are making me feel that way now.


Oh, I have DEFINITELY felt that way when I've gone through consignment sites! Like... wait, whaaaaaat? I paid good money for that bag! 
Certain brands (I'm looking at you, MJ!) have dropped to the point of ridiculosity. To where it makes no sense to sell a bag if there's room to keep it, and maybe wear it once a year. Or find a charity that does an elegant "bags and champagne" type of fundraiser, and just donate.


----------



## dcooney4

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my large Michael  Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407795


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> How is it going with challenges?
> 
> I completed one - April white. I wore my white Diorama.
> 
> And I’m hoping for Crash and Burn to work. I’ve lowered all the prices. Still no interest.
> 
> When you have trouble selling a bag, does it ever seem like the world is telling you “We don’t want your junk - you had bad taste!”  I surely felt that way with the Celine and now these Proenza Schoulers are making me feel that way now.


I am doing crash and burn. I sold a wallet so far but not the bag I wanted to sell. I dropped the price and offered to trade it. There is some interest for a trade but it is for a red bag. So I said no. Though it looks like a darker red that could possibly work. I still have a bit more time. I thought I picked an easy challenge ,boy was I wrong.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve ordered these Badgley Misha shoes for the Fendi bag. They will be bite with summer dresses. I wish they were leather vs satin but, if they are comfy, I’ll let it slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407810


These look like a perfect match. You might laugh as I am kind of doing the same thing just with flatter sandals to match my bags.


----------



## Glttglam

ElainePG said:


> What a pretty bag!





dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you so much!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve ordered these Badgley Misha shoes for the Fendi bag. They will be bite with summer dresses. I wish they were leather vs satin but, if they are comfy, I’ll let it slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407810


These are so pretty!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> How is it going with challenges?
> 
> I completed one - April white. I wore my white Diorama.
> 
> And I’m hoping for Crash and Burn to work. I’ve lowered all the prices. Still no interest.
> 
> When you have trouble selling a bag, does it ever seem like the world is telling you “We don’t want your junk - you had bad taste!”  I surely felt that way with the Celine and now these Proenza Schoulers are making me feel that way now.


I am trying crash and burn. No luck yet. Bags take forever to sell!


----------



## lynne_ross

My least used bags are small bags and ‘repeat bags’ that I have other options I wear more. So far this year I have not used:
- birkin 35 black - I keep thinking I should use for work
-Kelly 28 red sellier - I looooove this bag but I find the ridged structure hard to use for a day out
- Kelly cut blue - clutch, not going out much with little kids but will use in future
- red medor - clutch
- Prada tote black - I need to switch into this for work since I use to use equally as my neverfull, just been lazy


----------



## dcooney4

My least used bags are at the consignment shop. The others least used are summer bags since we still have chilly rainy weather. Then next least used in my Bally Woc and my clutches. All of which are special occasion bags so they stay. Everything else I am using.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I am doing crash and burn. I sold a wallet so far but not the bag I wanted to sell. I dropped the price and offered to trade it. There is some interest for a trade but it is for a red bag. So I said no. Though it looks like a darker red that could possibly work. I still have a bit more time. I thought I picked an easy challenge ,boy was I wrong.



The market is really tough right now. I just picked up a bag that didn’t sell at my local consignment store. I’m going to ask my sister if she wants it, as I’d rather send it across the country to her than sell for pennies. 

The idea of a trade makes me wary. Would you be trading one unworn bag for another? I think I’d only do a trade if it was for a discontinued bag I wanted but missed out on buying.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> The market is really tough right now. I just picked up a bag that didn’t sell at my local consignment store. I’m going to ask my sister if she wants it, as I’d rather send it across the country to her than sell for pennies.
> 
> The idea of a trade makes me wary. Would you be trading one unworn bag for another? I think I’d only do a trade if it was for a discontinued bag I wanted but missed out on buying.


It is within a private FB group. I am not doing it because it is not a bag I want but it would have been to someone I have sold to before .


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I have DEFINITELY felt that way when I've gone through consignment sites! Like... wait, whaaaaaat? I paid good money for that bag!
> Certain brands (I'm looking at you, MJ!) have dropped to the point of ridiculosity. To where it makes no sense to sell a bag if there's room to keep it, and maybe wear it once a year. Or find a charity that does an elegant "bags and champagne" type of fundraiser, and just donate.


Agreed. At some point it’s just worth it to keep the bag. I can wear the PS’s. I just have better options so I wanted to rehire them. But, not for pennies. 

The ivory Chanel needs to just go. Too much money to keep locked up in a bag I don’t / won’t wear. This one shocks me because it’s in great condition and ivory / beige is a popular color. 


dcooney4 said:


> I am doing crash and burn. I sold a wallet so far but not the bag I wanted to sell. I dropped the price and offered to trade it. There is some interest for a trade but it is for a red bag. So I said no. Though it looks like a darker red that could possibly work. I still have a bit more time. I thought I picked an easy challenge ,boy was I wrong.


My C&B results are telling me that I was way overpriced for the market even though I didn’t think so because the markdowns haven’t moved anything. As I mentioned to @ElainePG - I’m not dropping the PS prices anymore. At this point, I’ll just keep them. 


dcooney4 said:


> These look like a perfect match. You might laugh as I am kind of doing the same thing just with flatter sandals to match my bags.


No laughing here!  I've now bought a pair of sneakers, flat sandals and high heeled sandals for the Fendi. I’ve also bought a pair of flat sandals and high sandals for the Dior. My brain just can’t make the coordinating thing work for these two bags and I’m not fighting it anymore. Lol! 

Also, I mentioned how badly my typing plus autocorrect mangle my posts?  Look at my last one. I ended up typing that the shoes would “be bite” with summer dresses. What the heck? It should have been “be great”


----------



## bellarusa

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait to see your pictures when it arrives! Do you have a date for when it's arriving at your house? Do you have to wait at home for it... is signature required?



Should be here Monday and I am pretty certain it will be signature required.  I can't miss work because of couple crucial meetings so DH will have to sign it for me.


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

So I’ve done really well keeping to my resolution. Which was buying the classic WOC ghw with cash once my bonus came through. But then 2 days ago a vintage piece that’s been on my wish list for years fell into my lap and I had to pull the trigger. I’d planned to only buy a WOC and SLG this year but I guess the universe had other plans for me  My Chanel Classic Duma backpack in black lamb arrives Tuesday!


----------



## whateve

My least used bags are not used much because they are too small for every day use, with the exception of my weird bag that is just too weird to be used regularly.
1. Coach fur trimmed hobo (this is the weird one)
2. Henri Bendel No.7 camera bag in black
3. Brighton New York pouch
4. Coach vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
5. Coach Poppy silver cinch (this one is also too delicate to be carried a lot)

I have some other bags that don't get carried much. I need to really think if I still want them in my collection.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Agreed. At some point it’s just worth it to keep the bag. I can wear the PS’s. I just have better options so I wanted to rehire them. But, not for pennies.
> 
> The ivory Chanel needs to just go. Too much money to keep locked up in a bag I don’t / won’t wear. This one shocks me because it’s in great condition and ivory / beige is a popular color.
> My C&B results are telling me that I was way overpriced for the market even though I didn’t think so because the markdowns haven’t moved anything. As I mentioned to @ElainePG - I’m not dropping the PS prices anymore. At this point, I’ll just keep them.
> No laughing here!  I've now bought a pair of sneakers, flat sandals and high heeled sandals for the Fendi. I’ve also bought a pair of flat sandals and high sandals for the Dior. My brain just can’t make the coordinating thing work for these two bags and I’m not fighting it anymore. Lol!
> 
> Also, I mentioned how badly my typing plus autocorrect mangle my posts?  Look at my last one. I ended up typing that the shoes would “be bite” with summer dresses. What the heck? It should have been “be great”


I knew what you meant . Auto correct does this to often.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Also, I mentioned how badly my typing plus autocorrect mangle my posts?  Look at my last one. I ended up typing that *the shoes would “be bite” *with summer dresses. What the heck? It should have been “be great”


I figured it was a slang term that I was too over-the-hill to know about!


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It was actually really hard for me to think of my least used bags!! When I'm not at work (and can therefore wear bags no matter their functionality), I pretty much make a conscious effort to wear all my bags. Without tracking it's hard to say exactly, which is a great reason to start tracking.
> 
> But after much rumination, I'd say my Chloe Faye and my vintage Coach shopper. They're both extremely precious to me…even though I'm not too fussed about wear, perhaps that's part of the reason why I use them less?


Both are pretty!



ElainePG said:


> My five least-used bags are all small or mini bags, because I only carry these occasionally, either out to dinner or to a special event. So even though I rarely carry them, I have no incentive to move them on... I just think of them as special-purpose pieces.
> 5. Nina Ricci Mini Marche (multicolor: blue, purple)
> 4. Jason Wu Daphne Mini (multicolor: black, orange, blue)
> 3. MJ Tweed Girls Mae (red & black)
> 2. RED Valentino Bow Clutch (raspberry)
> 1. Cordé vintage clutch (black, with lucite clasp)


Great set of small and mini bags, excellent analysis, too! I love your Corde and Bow clutches.



Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my large Michael  Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407795


Perfect for Spring!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> *My least used bags are at the consignment shop.* The others least used are summer bags since we still have chilly rainy weather. Then next least used in my Bally Woc and my clutches. All of which are special occasion bags so they stay. *Everything else I am using.*


dc, congratulations, I love this - “my least used bags are at the consignment shop”. Well done on the self awareness and acting to get these out the door! Also, “everything else I am using”, great job!!!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’m experiencing some fashion weirdness. Lol!  I’m obsessed with finding matching shoes for bags I loved but, don’t wear often enough. I’m hoping this will increase the wear without a lot of mental gymnastics from me. I can wear the bag/shoe combo with the many white / black / grey clothes I own without any additional thought.
> 
> This is odd, though, because I don’t typically like matchy ... I keep saying that. I’m still _thinking_ it’s true.  I wear my black bags a lot but, relatively speaking, I don’t wear black shoes often. I literally just bought black pumps for work after 3-4 years of not having (needing) black work pumps. So... I dunno.
> 
> Anyway, I mentioned this new matching affliction to my daughter (she’s still here in my city on a long work assignment) and while she was shopping last night, she
> brought home these sandals.
> 
> I squealed because they are super cute and match my Fendi bag. They aren’t costly so, if I tire of them end of summer, I can donate them without angst.
> 
> Who knew this odd pink shade (we’ve taken to calling it piglet pink) had matches?
> 
> Now if only I could find some high quality strappy heels in this color.   You’d think Fendi would have had a pair but, I haven’t seen any in the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407300
> View attachment 4407301
> 
> Anyway, we went for a girl’s night to see Shazam (I’m the sci-fi / action / fantasy nerd. Mr. S definitely is not. Lol!)  The movie was  but, I looked cute in my Fendi bucket and new sandals with my pale grey sundress.





Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve ordered these Badgley Misha shoes for the Fendi bag. They will be bite with summer dresses. I wish they were leather vs satin but, if they are comfy, I’ll let it slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407810


Congratulations on your recent shoe additions, they look great!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about our most used bags. What are your 5 LEAST used bags?  You can share for this year or for all time.
> 
> These are mine for all time.
> 
> 5) Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamb - No worries here. Its color plus gold hardware means it won’t get a lot of wear until spring / summer. But, I bought it for next to nothing preloved and it makes me so happy when I wear it. She’s a keeper!!! However, no yellow shoes are on the agenda  Isn’t it hilarious that I don’t feel any need to match this bag with shoes and still happily manage to wear it.
> 
> 4) Fendi Ltd. Edition Pink Pearl Small Mon Tresor - It’s small and I’ve struggled to coordinate it with my wardrobe. Which is pure silly. I’m making a point of getting this special bag out and about much more.
> 
> 3) Dior black studded Diorama WOC - I thought I wore this more. But, I’ve only had it a few months so it’s not surprising it’s not as high on the all time wear count. I don’t have any worries that I’ll wear this quite a bit - if I look at number of wear for this year only, it’s actually middle of the pack.
> 
> 3) Fendi silver flowered WOC - like with the black WOC, this is new to my collection. It doesn’t have “historical” wear but, it’s getting worn quite a bit this year. So, it’s a keeper!
> 
> 1) Dior white and gold Diorama - This bag flummoxes me. It’s not pure white and it’s not beige. It’s not even really eggshell. Add, the ghw and it’s not getting worn. Only 3 wear so far
> 
> But, I’m on a mission.  I’ve bought strappy high heels and flat sandals that match. I’m on the lookout for pastel clothes (I now own a couple pastel casual dresses)  And, I’m telling myself it’s not too loud with the black and red I own. This bag WILL be happily worn as the purse gods are my witness.
> 
> Interestingly, I’m not worried about these 5 bags. The ones I am eyeballing are my Chanel jumbos - the red and grey just aren’t getting the wear I expected and want. I think it’s because they are amongst the least functional bags I have.
> 
> I despise the double flap on the red. Truly despise it!!! It serves no purpose except to take up space and add weight. I’m not buying the “it needs it for structure” foolishness as I have yet to see any other bags with a double flap and they all seem to perform the “magic” of holding shape.  And, my single flaps are holding their shape despite being the oldest bags I own.   On the grey, the bijoux chain is LOUD! When I sit the bag down on a table, the chain click clack can be heard across the globe.
> 
> These factors are NOT enough to make me sell. I adore how these bags look, they’re comfortable to wear, they work with my wardrobe and they hold my things nicely. But, this is a lesson that I need to consider if quirks of a bag will irritate me even if it isn’t a true functional issue.
> 
> That being said. I’m having a brain burp. I want to buy a bag. For no good reason. I just want a bag.   Not going to do it. I need to keep focused on looking for summer dresses - fun to own a pain to look for.


*My 5 Least Used Bags of All Time*
No surprises, major concerns or issues, 4/5 are newer additions and haven’t garnered the historical count of other bags in my wardrobe. The vintage clutch is from my MIL and has a place in the collection even though I don’t carry it as frequently as other bags. What I did learn is to exercise caution before adding more clutches, they are not a great fit with my current lifestyle.  The Coco Handle is in my top 5 most frequently carried year to date.

Hermes Garden Party
Vintage Clutch
Chanel Black WOC
Chanel Coco Handle
Hermes So Kelly


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> My least used bags are small bags and ‘repeat bags’ that I have other options I wear more. So far this year I have not used:
> - birkin 35 black - I keep thinking I should use for work
> -Kelly 28 red sellier - I looooove this bag but I find the ridged structure hard to use for a day out
> - Kelly cut blue - clutch, not going out much with little kids but will use in future
> - red medor - clutch
> - Prada tote black - I need to switch into this for work since I use to use equally as my neverfull, just been lazy


Beautiful set of bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I figured it was a slang term that I was too over-the-hill to know about!


   That is absolutely hilarious!!!!  My bad typing could start a trend! 

Maybe, I should try to make “OMG! That is so _bite_!”  happen a la “fetch” from the MeanGirls movie!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve gone matchy crazy!    Today I wore my Fendi WOC. (obviously stock photo)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I had just picked up these sandals which match perfectly.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wore them with a pastel pink raw silk sundress and my “everyday” wg/diamond jewelry. Perfect for a teeny bit of mall shopping followed by attendance at a “day party” with Mr. S.  The lower (than my usual) heel on the shoes made them comfy to walk around and dance in.  But, with this, I’m done with matching. I need to get back to my more thoughtful shoe wardrobe building (and back to coordinating not matching my shoes to bag).

Re: day parties. I’ve now lived in five cities in different US states and one other country. But, I’d never heard of the concept of day parties.  That’s a new thing for me since I’ve moved to my new city. Do you do these in your town / area / country? I’m used to gatherings and events during the day being more on the casual side unless it’s something like a charity event.  But, I’m enjoying the opportunities to dress up a little more during the day - without getting fully formal - on weekends. This one had a pre-Easter pastel theme. Mr. S is not big on wearing a lot of pastels  but was relieved to know he could wear a pink dress shirt and still qualify.  The rest of his outfit was shades of grey to coordinate with my silver and white gold. It was a lot of fun.

The guests looked so happy and spring-y in all the pastels!  Lots of handbag eye candy. One woman had a beautiful pastel blue Chanel classic flap. I almost swooned.  I also spotted a pretty grass green Bal city, a silver (pewter?) BV knot, a cream YSL WOC and a gorgeous blue Gucci amongst other lovely bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

To all who celebrate:


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> dc, congratulations, I love this - “my least used bags are at the consignment shop”. Well done on the self awareness and acting to get these out the door! Also, “everything else I am using”, great job!!!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> To all who celebrate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410034


To you as well!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve gone matchy crazy!    Today I wore my Fendi WOC. (obviously stock photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just picked up these sandals which match perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore them with a pastel pink raw silk sundress and my “everyday” wg/diamond jewelry. Perfect for a teeny bit of mall shopping followed by attendance at a “day party” with Mr. S.  The lower (than my usual) heel on the shoes made them comfy to walk around and dance in.  But, with this, I’m done with matching. I need to get back to my more thoughtful shoe wardrobe building (and back to coordinating not matching my shoes to bag).
> 
> Re: day parties. I’ve now lived in five cities in different US states and one other country. But, I’d never heard of the concept of day parties.  That’s a new thing for me since I’ve moved to my new city. Do you do these in your town / area / country? I’m used to gatherings and events during the day being more on the casual side unless it’s something like a charity event.  But, I’m enjoying the opportunities to dress up a little more during the day - without getting fully formal - on weekends. This one had a pre-Easter pastel theme. Mr. S is not big on wearing a lot of pastels  but was relieved to know he could wear a pink dress shirt and still qualify.  The rest of his outfit was shades of grey to coordinate with my silver and white gold. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> The guests looked so happy and spring-y in all the pastels!  Lots of handbag eye candy. One woman had a beautiful pastel blue Chanel classic flap. I almost swooned.  I also spotted a pretty grass green Bal city, a silver (pewter?) BV knot, a cream YSL WOC and a gorgeous blue Gucci amongst other lovely bags.


What was reason for day party? I am use to them for baby showers, engagement parties, and the like. Or friends milestone birthday. Or family get together (my extended family on dad’s side dresses up). We were invited to a party from 2-4 yesterday (did not attend to hang out with kids, and since it was political). I like the idea of them....not a late night person.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happy Easter! 
It finally stopped raining here so will get out for walk with family today. Been using my raisin birkin since it is one of my all weather purses. Can switch to something else today. 
DH and I spent Friday going through house quickly and listed stuff for sale that will be a pain to donate. Over half the stuff we listed has been picked up - mostly baby stuff, the family room looks less cluttered. Also finished our basement storage room. Bought bins and baskets online so once they arrive will organize stuff in it. My rule is whatever goes in there must be to use in the future!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> What was reason for day party? I am use to them for baby showers, engagement parties, and the like. Or friends milestone birthday. Or family get together (my extended family on dad’s side dresses up). We were invited to a party from 2-4 yesterday (did not attend to hang out with kids, and since it was political). I like the idea of them....not a late night person.


I think the reason is just to have an excuse to entertain and have fun. They are very similar to regular parties in the evening. Music, food, drinks, lots of socializing. And, usually have a simple theme. In this case it was wear pastels. 

I used to be a late night person. I’m just working a lot as is Mr. S and we’re just sleepier than normal. So the day party was great. We didn’t have to wait to have fun and were in bed by 10:30. Lol


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I think the reason is just to have an excuse to entertain and have fun. They are very similar to regular parties in the evening. Music, food, drinks, lots of socializing. And, usually have a simple theme. In this case it was wear pastels.
> 
> I used to be a late night person. I’m just working a lot as is Mr. S and we’re just sleepier than normal. So the day party was great. We didn’t have to wait to have fun and were in bed by 10:30. Lol


Love that! We go to bed between 9-10pm even on weekends. We wake up early to work out or cause kids are up.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve gone matchy crazy!    Today I wore my Fendi WOC. (obviously stock photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just picked up these sandals which match perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore them with a pastel pink raw silk sundress and my “everyday” wg/diamond jewelry. Perfect for a teeny bit of mall shopping followed by attendance at a “day party” with Mr. S.  The lower (than my usual) heel on the shoes made them comfy to walk around and dance in.  But, with this, I’m done with matching. I need to get back to my more thoughtful shoe wardrobe building (and back to coordinating not matching my shoes to bag).
> 
> Re: day parties. I’ve now lived in five cities in different US states and one other country. But, I’d never heard of the concept of day parties.  That’s a new thing for me since I’ve moved to my new city. Do you do these in your town / area / country? I’m used to gatherings and events during the day being more on the casual side unless it’s something like a charity event.  But, I’m enjoying the opportunities to dress up a little more during the day - without getting fully formal - on weekends. This one had a pre-Easter pastel theme. Mr. S is not big on wearing a lot of pastels  but was relieved to know he could wear a pink dress shirt and still qualify.  The rest of his outfit was shades of grey to coordinate with my silver and white gold. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> The guests looked so happy and spring-y in all the pastels!  Lots of handbag eye candy. One woman had a beautiful pastel blue Chanel classic flap. I almost swooned.  I also spotted a pretty grass green Bal city, a silver (pewter?) BV knot, a cream YSL WOC and a gorgeous blue Gucci amongst other lovely bags.



Love the silver sandals! Funny, what you consider a “low” heel is the highest I can go! 

Aside from something like a baby shower, I’m not familiar with the concept of “day parties.” Interesting, although I’ll admit I really hate theme parties — I don’t want anyone telling me what to wear! I don’t have a single pastel article of clothing, so I guess I’d be disinvited anyway!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve gone matchy crazy!    Today I wore my Fendi WOC. (obviously stock photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just picked up these sandals which match perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore them with a pastel pink raw silk sundress and my “everyday” wg/diamond jewelry. Perfect for a teeny bit of mall shopping followed by attendance at a “day party” with Mr. S.  The lower (than my usual) heel on the shoes made them comfy to walk around and dance in.  But, with this, I’m done with matching. I need to get back to my more thoughtful shoe wardrobe building (and back to coordinating not matching my shoes to bag).
> 
> Re: day parties. I’ve now lived in five cities in different US states and one other country. But, I’d never heard of the concept of day parties.  That’s a new thing for me since I’ve moved to my new city. Do you do these in your town / area / country? I’m used to gatherings and events during the day being more on the casual side unless it’s something like a charity event.  But, I’m enjoying the opportunities to dress up a little more during the day - without getting fully formal - on weekends. This one had a pre-Easter pastel theme. Mr. S is not big on wearing a lot of pastels  but was relieved to know he could wear a pink dress shirt and still qualify.  The rest of his outfit was shades of grey to coordinate with my silver and white gold. It was a lot of fun.
> 
> The guests looked so happy and spring-y in all the pastels!  Lots of handbag eye candy. One woman had a beautiful pastel blue Chanel classic flap. I almost swooned.  I also spotted a pretty grass green Bal city, a silver (pewter?) BV knot, a cream YSL WOC and a gorgeous blue Gucci amongst other lovely bags.


I love the idea of a day party. We're such big babies at our house... reading in bed by 9pm, and asleep by 10pm. So late nights out really aren't our thing. But other than baby showers, I've not heard of this. I don't think they have any such around here.
Then again, nobody gets terribly dressed up here in our little coastal community even in the evening, unless it's for a major event. Your pink & silver outfit sounds yummy.


----------



## muchstuff

Only three multi-coloured bags...
-Balenciaga original XS grafitti bag and matching wallet
-Balenciaga special edition 100th anniversary B4 tattoo Papier tote (to me multi-coloured is anything more than one colour!)
-Balenciaga plaid Everyday tote


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Only three multi-coloured bags...
> -Balenciaga original XS grafitti bag and matching wallet
> -Balenciaga special edition 100th anniversary B4 tattoo Papier tote (to me multi-coloured is anything more than one colour!)
> -Balenciaga plaid Everyday tote
> View attachment 4410510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410507
> View attachment 4410508


I've never seen that plaid one before. It's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

My multi-color bags. More than I expected. I made it a rule a few years ago not to buy any more multi-colored bags! They are too hard to match to clothing. 
1. Brighton
2. Coach
3. Kate Spade (I just use this for books)
4. Coach ( I haven't carried this in ages)
5. Longchamp
6, 7 and 8. Coach
9. Dooney & Bourke


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've never seen that plaid one before. It's gorgeous!


Thanks, it'll be even nicer once it smooshes up a bit, it's still pretty new.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> My multi-color bags. More than I expected. I made it a rule a few years ago not to buy any more multi-colored bags! They are too hard to match to clothing.
> 1. Brighton
> 2. Coach
> 3. Kate Spade (I just use this for books)
> 4. Coach ( I haven't carried this in ages)
> 5. Longchamp
> 6, 7 and 8. Coach
> 9. Dooney & Bourke


Lovely collection, numbers 2 and 5 are my faves!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Lovely collection, numbers 2 and 5 are my faves!


Thanks! I love those too! The white surprises me, because I never thought I would love a white bag, but with the blue it is perfect.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! I love those too! The white surprises me, because I never thought I would love a white bag, but with the blue it is perfect.


Its more of a periwinkle right? That's how it comes across on my screen.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Love the silver sandals! Funny, what you consider a “low” heel is the highest I can go!
> 
> Aside from something like a baby shower, I’m not familiar with the concept of “day parties.” Interesting, although I’ll admit I really hate theme parties — I don’t want anyone telling me what to wear! I don’t have a single pastel article of clothing, so I guess I’d be disinvited anyway!


I looooooove theme parties. And costumes. Anything goofy. 

Mr. S and I are already working on our Halloween costumes from the 5th Element movie


----------



## Sparkletastic

My crash and burn efforts are not working. I have lowered prices, retaken photos, relisted items so they are fresh...

and nothing. 

I did sell an old TV cabinet but that doesn’t count. Lol! 

If none of the bags and jewelry I have listed sells by May 1 I’m going to list it at fire sale prices and then just leave them there for eternity. Lol! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Its more of a periwinkle right? That's how it comes across on my screen.


It leans towards periwinkle but is definitely blue.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> My crash and burn efforts are not working. I have lowered prices, retaken photos, relisted items so they are fresh...
> 
> and nothing.
> 
> I did sell an old TV cabinet but that doesn’t count. Lol!
> 
> If none of the bags and jewelry I have listed sells by May 1 I’m going to list it at fire sale prices and then just leave them there for eternity. Lol!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Sales have been dismal. I sold 5 SLGs this month so I can't complain about that. I have 4 vintage bags listed for sale. They are somewhat rare and desirable so I really don't want to lower my prices. The vintage market is difficult. Styles that weren't popular a few months ago are really popular now, but that isn't what I am selling. After everything I have listed sells, I want to take a break from selling, even if there is something I no longer want in my collection. I'm worried about what is happening to the selling platforms I use.

I took all my clothing listings down and donated the lot.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> My crash and burn efforts are not working. I have lowered prices, retaken photos, relisted items so they are fresh...
> 
> and nothing.
> 
> I did sell an old TV cabinet but that doesn’t count. Lol!
> 
> If none of the bags and jewelry I have listed sells by May 1 I’m going to list it at fire sale prices and then just leave them there for eternity. Lol!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Nothing's moving...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Only three multi-coloured bags...
> -Balenciaga original XS grafitti bag and matching wallet
> -Balenciaga special edition 100th anniversary B4 tattoo Papier tote (to me multi-coloured is anything more than one colour!)
> -Balenciaga plaid Everyday tote
> View attachment 4410510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410507
> View attachment 4410508


big


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Easter!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> My crash and burn efforts are not working. I have lowered prices, retaken photos, relisted items so they are fresh...
> 
> and nothing.
> 
> I did sell an old TV cabinet but that doesn’t count. Lol!
> 
> If none of the bags and jewelry I have listed sells by May 1 I’m going to list it at fire sale prices and then just leave them there for eternity. Lol!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Same! I have not dropped mine to bottom rate pricing. If I come back from Paris with a bag I will list even lower. Otherwise I am fairly low so waiting it out for now. 
Sold a ton of baby stuff! And 2 Hermes bracelets!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> big


Note they're Bals!


----------



## ksuromax

My multicoloured bags:
Balenciaga Everyday Tote


BV Nodini 


Balenciaga fringe clutch  


Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti  


Balenciaga Bazar 


Grafitti clutch  


Balenciaga Bazar  


Balenciaga Tattoo tote  


Balenciaga Supermarket tote (all leather)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Note they're Bals!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I don’t really think of these as multicolored per se but, I want to join in the fun this week. 

Two of my limited edition bags kind of qualify

Fendi Mon Tresor pink bucket


Dior white and gold Diorama 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speaking of limited edition. It was never really a selling point to me that something was a limited edition. But, now I’m thinking I may want more Ltd Ed bags. I like having something unique and I like flying under the radar when what I carry isn’t widely known. Plus, the brands do offer some really fun options for special edition bags. I was super tempted by a Ltd Ed Diorama and LV Capucines when I was last in Europe. They were truly stunning pieces. I just didn’t like the truly stunning prices. 

Do you like / seek out Ltd Ed pieces?  Are there other niche sub categories of bags you seek out?


----------



## bellarusa

Celine nano luggage for my multicolored.  

I'm still excited about the arrival of the Chanel tomorrow.  That's a good sign, right?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My multicoloured bags:
> Balenciaga Everyday Tote
> View attachment 4410597
> 
> BV Nodini
> View attachment 4410598
> 
> Balenciaga fringe clutch
> View attachment 4410600
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti
> View attachment 4410601
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410602
> 
> Grafitti clutch
> View attachment 4410603
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410605
> 
> Balenciaga Tattoo tote
> View attachment 4410606
> 
> Balenciaga Supermarket tote (all leather)
> View attachment 4410610
> View attachment 4410611


I don't recall seeing that Celine before? All beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t really think of these as multicolored per se but, I want to join in the fun this week.
> 
> Two of my limited edition bags kind of qualify
> 
> Fendi Mon Tresor pink bucket
> View attachment 4410622
> 
> Dior white and gold Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410623
> 
> 
> Do you like / seek out Ltd Ed pieces?  Are there other niche sub categories of bags you seek out?


definitely YES! 
i searched high and low for my Bal 100 years anny bag! 
i jumped on the Valentine's Day clutch (covered with love messages)! 
i'm always open for something rare and unusual!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't recall seeing that Celine before? All beautiful!


me? Celine???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My multicoloured bags:
> Balenciaga Everyday Tote
> View attachment 4410597
> 
> BV Nodini
> View attachment 4410598
> 
> Balenciaga fringe clutch
> View attachment 4410600
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti
> View attachment 4410601
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410602
> 
> Grafitti clutch
> View attachment 4410603
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410605
> 
> Balenciaga Tattoo tote
> View attachment 4410606
> 
> Balenciaga Supermarket tote (all leather)
> View attachment 4410610
> View attachment 4410611


All beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> me? Celine???


No, the pics just attached weirdly, for a minute I thought it was yours!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> All beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No, the pics just attached weirdly, for a minute I thought it was yours!


 only squishy for me, please!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My crash and burn efforts are not working. I have lowered prices, retaken photos, relisted items so they are fresh...
> 
> and nothing.
> 
> I did sell an old TV cabinet but that doesn’t count. Lol!
> 
> If none of the bags and jewelry I have listed sells by May 1 I’m going to list it at fire sale prices and then just leave them there for eternity. Lol!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


I think I have a nibble. I will wait till I am paid before I jump for joy. I added incentives. It is a gorgeous bag and needs to find a home with someone who will wear it.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> My multicoloured bags:
> Balenciaga Everyday Tote
> View attachment 4410597
> 
> BV Nodini
> View attachment 4410598
> 
> Balenciaga fringe clutch
> View attachment 4410600
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti
> View attachment 4410601
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410602
> 
> Grafitti clutch
> View attachment 4410603
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410605
> 
> Balenciaga Tattoo tote
> View attachment 4410606
> 
> Balenciaga Supermarket tote (all leather)
> View attachment 4410610
> View attachment 4410611


I love them all.


----------



## dcooney4

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 4410626
> 
> Celine nano luggage for my multicolored.
> 
> I'm still excited about the arrival of the Chanel tomorrow.  That's a good sign, right?


Yes!


----------



## dcooney4

The Mz Wallace camo Micro Sutton and the Orla Kiely backpack are the only ones I have in my list as multicolored. Though my Bally Bernina totes have more then one color I count them in the dominant color.


----------



## dcooney4

I am loving everyone’s multi color or be jeweled bags! It is such fun .


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Only three multi-coloured bags...
> -Balenciaga original XS grafitti bag and matching wallet
> -Balenciaga special edition 100th anniversary B4 tattoo Papier tote (to me multi-coloured is anything more than one colour!)
> -Balenciaga plaid Everyday tote
> View attachment 4410510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410507
> View attachment 4410508


Love all three of your Bals. The Papier, with its white graffiti on black (reminds me of an old-fashioned "chalkboard," which shows my age!) is simply exquisite.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My multi-color bags. More than I expected. I made it a rule a few years ago not to buy any more multi-colored bags! They are too hard to match to clothing.
> 1. Brighton
> 2. Coach
> 3. Kate Spade (I just use this for books)
> 4. Coach ( I haven't carried this in ages)
> 5. Longchamp
> 6, 7 and 8. Coach
> 9. Dooney & Bourke


I always like it when your Brighton comes out to play!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> ]
> *Do you like / seek out Ltd Ed pieces?*  Are there other niche sub categories of bags you seek out?


My LV Montaigne BB was in a Limited Edition color in August, 2016: Marine Rouge (dark navy with red edge trim). So I panicked, was on the phone to my SA, and she shipped me what was supposed to be the last one in the WHOLE ENTIRE UNITED STATES.

It's now two and a half year later. Guess which color is still available on the LV web site???  

So, no, I won't be seeking out any more LE bags in the future.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> definitely YES!
> i searched high and low for my Bal 100 years anny bag!
> i jumped on the Valentine's Day clutch (covered with love messages)!
> i'm always open for something rare and unusual!


This is a fantastic bag!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> My LV Montaigne BB was in a Limited Edition color in August, 2016: Marine Rouge (dark navy with red edge trim). So I panicked, was on the phone to my SA, and she shipped me what was supposed to be the last one in the WHOLE ENTIRE UNITED STATES.
> 
> It's now two and a half year later. Guess which color is still available on the LV web site???
> 
> So, no, I won't be seeking out any more LE bags in the future.


I remember once in the Prada store being told there were only 8 bags of a particular style and color made of ostrich in the US. I went back 2 years later, and they had 3 in one store.


----------



## ElainePG

My three multicolored bags...

Fendi BTW:




Jason Wu Mini Daphne:



Nina Ricci Mini Marche:


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I remember once in the Prada store being told there were only 8 bags of a particular style and color made of ostrich in the US. *I went back 2 years later, and they had 3 in one store.*


Annoying, isn't it?


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Only three multi-coloured bags...
> -Balenciaga original XS grafitti bag and matching wallet
> -Balenciaga special edition 100th anniversary B4 tattoo Papier tote (to me multi-coloured is anything more than one colour!)
> -Balenciaga plaid Everyday tote
> View attachment 4410510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410507
> View attachment 4410508





ksuromax said:


> My multicoloured bags:
> Balenciaga Everyday Tote
> View attachment 4410597
> 
> BV Nodini
> View attachment 4410598
> 
> Balenciaga fringe clutch
> View attachment 4410600
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti
> View attachment 4410601
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410602
> 
> Grafitti clutch
> View attachment 4410603
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410605
> 
> Balenciaga Tattoo tote
> View attachment 4410606
> 
> Balenciaga Supermarket tote (all leather)
> View attachment 4410610
> View attachment 4410611



Love your multi colored collection Bal ladies!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I looooooove theme parties. And costumes. Anything goofy.
> 
> Mr. S and I are already working on our Halloween costumes from the 5th Element movie



O.M.G
Tell me you’re going as Diva Plavalaguna!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Love all three of your Bals. The Papier, with its white graffiti on black (reminds me of an old-fashioned "chalkboard," which shows my age!) is simply exquisite.


Thanks! (I grew up with chalkboards myself...) The leather on that one is calfskin .


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Love your multi colored collection Bal ladies!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> definitely YES!
> i searched high and low for my Bal 100 years anny bag!
> i jumped on the Valentine's Day clutch (covered with love messages)!
> i'm always open for something rare and unusual!


I loooooove your LE Bals!!!


ElainePG said:


> My three multicolored bags...
> 
> Fendi BTW:
> View attachment 4410684
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Wu Mini Daphne:
> View attachment 4410685
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci Mini Marche:
> View attachment 4410686


I adore your Fendi BTW! 


Cookiefiend said:


> O.M.G
> Tell me you’re going as Diva Plavalaguna!


LOL! OK, so back story here. We are a family of true geeks. We may love different franchises but, nerds we are. 

That being said, we like other things too. DS is a serious natural body builder (I’m not a fan of this but, what the hey, he likes it.) About a month ago, he may have mentioned that I resembled a “melting marshmallow” and challenged me to get fit enough to enter an amateur fitness competition.  So, being the prideful and stupid gal that I am, I accepted the challenge.  Which means I’ll be in the gym quite a bit.  I have ZERO intentions of prancing across any stage. BUT! I’m determined to get fit enough where I _could_ to shut up my dear DS. Whammo! Lol! 

So, to the costumes. Mr.S is going as Ruby Rhod which is HIGH comedy because he is the epitome of restrained (cough...stuffy...ahem) class. 

I’m going as LeLoo in her bandage outfit with appropriate gym visits, harnesses, pulleys, wire rigging and spanx to make said costume work on me .  My 5’ tall, super feminine, built like a tiny brick house daughter is going as Zorg.  And, my son is challenging his cosplay design skills and going as a mondoshawan. This will be true ridiculousness but, par for the course for our goofy family. 

(One year I went as a boxer complete with black eye, Mr. S went as Don King including the hair and the kids went as a pair of boxing gloves.)


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Only three multi-coloured bags...
> -Balenciaga original XS grafitti bag and matching wallet
> -Balenciaga special edition 100th anniversary B4 tattoo Papier tote (to me multi-coloured is anything more than one colour!)
> -Balenciaga plaid Everyday tote
> View attachment 4410510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410507
> View attachment 4410508


Great Bals, your anniversary tote is fabulous!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My multi-color bags. More than I expected. I made it a rule a few years ago not to buy any more multi-colored bags! They are too hard to match to clothing.
> 1. Brighton
> 2. Coach
> 3. Kate Spade (I just use this for books)
> 4. Coach ( I haven't carried this in ages)
> 5. Longchamp
> 6, 7 and 8. Coach
> 9. Dooney & Bourke


These are all great multicoloured bags. Your Brighton makes me smile every time you post it!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Great Bals, your anniversary tote is fabulous!


Thanks, that one took a lot of searching!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> My multicoloured bags:
> Balenciaga Everyday Tote
> View attachment 4410597
> 
> BV Nodini
> View attachment 4410598
> 
> Balenciaga fringe clutch
> View attachment 4410600
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti
> View attachment 4410601
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410602
> 
> Grafitti clutch
> View attachment 4410603
> 
> Balenciaga Bazar
> View attachment 4410605
> 
> Balenciaga Tattoo tote
> View attachment 4410606
> 
> Balenciaga Supermarket tote (all leather)
> View attachment 4410610
> View attachment 4410611





ksuromax said:


> definitely YES!
> i searched high and low for my Bal 100 years anny bag!
> i jumped on the Valentine's Day clutch (covered with love messages)!
> i'm always open for something rare and unusual!


Gorgeous bags ksuromax!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t really think of these as multicolored per se but, I want to join in the fun this week.
> 
> Two of my limited edition bags kind of qualify
> 
> Fendi Mon Tresor pink bucket
> View attachment 4410622
> 
> Dior white and gold Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410623
> 
> Speaking of limited edition. It was never really a selling point to me that something was a limited edition. But, now I’m thinking I may want more Ltd Ed bags. I like having something unique and I like flying under the radar when what I carry isn’t widely known. Plus, the brands do offer some really fun options for special edition bags. I was super tempted by a Ltd Ed Diorama and LV Capucines when I was last in Europe. They were truly stunning pieces. I just didn’t like the truly stunning prices.
> 
> Do you like / seek out Ltd Ed pieces?  Are there other niche sub categories of bags you seek out?


Beautiful bags Sparkletastic!


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 4410626
> 
> Celine nano luggage for my multicolored.
> 
> I'm still excited about the arrival of the Chanel tomorrow.  That's a good sign, right?


Great Celine! I am thrilled for you and the anticipation of your Reissue. I hope it’s everything you dreamed.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> The Mz Wallace camo Micro Sutton and the Orla Kiely backpack are the only ones I have in my list as multicolored. Though my Bally Bernina totes have more then one color I count them in the dominant color.


Both are great looking bags dc!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My LV Montaigne BB was in a Limited Edition color in August, 2016: Marine Rouge (dark navy with red edge trim). So I panicked, was on the phone to my SA, and she shipped me what was supposed to be the last one in the WHOLE ENTIRE UNITED STATES.
> 
> It's now two and a half year later. Guess which color is still available on the LV web site???
> 
> So, no, I won't be seeking out any more LE bags in the future.


I can see how that would be super annoying. I love your Montaigne with contrast edge trim, it is a great looking bag. 



ElainePG said:


> My three multicolored bags...
> 
> Fendi BTW:
> View attachment 4410684
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Wu Mini Daphne:
> View attachment 4410685
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci Mini Marche:
> View attachment 4410686


These are great bags Elaine! I was intrigued by the Nina Ricci, great shape.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

muchstuff said:


> Only three multi-coloured bags...





whateve said:


> My multi-color bags. More than I expected. I made it a rule a few years ago not to buy any more multi-colored bags! They are too hard to match to clothing.



The Coach number 6 is so amazing!! Do you find it easy to use?



ksuromax said:


> My multicoloured bags:





Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t really think of these as multicolored per se but, I want to join in the fun this week. [emoji6]





bellarusa said:


> Celine nano luggage for my multicolored.
> I'm still excited about the arrival of the Chanel tomorrow.  That's a good sign, right?





dcooney4 said:


> The Mz Wallace camo Micro Sutton and the Orla Kiely backpack are the only ones I have in my list as multicolored. Though my Bally Bernina totes have more then one color I count them in the dominant color.





ElainePG said:


> My three multicolored bags...



Multicolored bags are my fave!! Loved seeing all of yours, thanks all for sharing!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.

But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona. 

Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.

Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The Coach number 6 is so amazing!! Do you find it easy to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multicolored bags are my fave!! Loved seeing all of yours, thanks all for sharing!!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The Coach number 6 is so amazing!! Do you find it easy to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multicolored bags are my fave!! Loved seeing all of yours, thanks all for sharing!!


Thanks! It is the 1991 retro stroll tote, a copy of the original Bonnie Cashin design. This version is larger and has a zipped pocket on the other side. I love the bright colors. I find it fairly easy to use compared to other clutches. It holds more than the average clutch. It would be easier to use if it had a strap. There is also no top closure, so it isn't very secure. I don't actually use the pockets because I don't want to stretch them out.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I love them all.


Thank you! 


ElainePG said:


> This is a fantastic bag!


thank you!  


msd_bags said:


> Love your multi colored collection Bal ladies!!


thank you very much  


Sparkletastic said:


> I loooooove your LE Bals!!!


Thank you!  


More bags said:


> Gorgeous bags ksuromax!


thank you very much!


----------



## dcooney4

I have had the reverse happen. Not on a limited addition but was told they were no longer making a certain style and thought I had more time to buy and they were gone very quick never to be seen again. I am talking about the bally tan bernina tote.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.
> 
> But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona.
> 
> Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.
> 
> Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!


Such fun bags!


----------



## ksuromax

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.
> 
> But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona.
> 
> Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.
> 
> Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!


the one with the dressing room picture (Korean brand?) is so cute!!!!  absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## dcooney4

My bag finally sold to a lovely lady. Now I only have two light blue totes instead of three. I have listed a bunch of bags in a group and then this weekend added a photo of small wallets and purse charms that if they bought a bag over a certain amount they could choose one of the goodies as a prize. All the items were in new condition so at least one bag sold and a wallet was chosen. So that means I get to count an slg out too.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> My bag finally sold to a lovely lady. Now I only have two light blue totes instead of three. I have listed a bunch of bags in a group and then this weekend added a photo of small wallets and purse charms that if they bought a bag over a certain amount they could choose one of the goodies as a prize. All the items were in new condition so at least one bag sold and a wallet was chosen. So that means I get to count an slg out too.


Yay! 2 out!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> My bag finally sold to a lovely lady. Now I only have two light blue totes instead of three. I have listed a bunch of bags in a group and then this weekend added a photo of small wallets and purse charms that if they bought a bag over a certain amount they could choose one of the goodies as a prize. All the items were in new condition so at least one bag sold and a wallet was chosen. So that means I get to count an slg out too.



The “prize” is a great idea. Kind of like “gift with purchase!”


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.
> 
> But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona.
> 
> Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.
> 
> Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!


OMG! I love so many of these. I hate I never got that bag from Massaccesi. It’s so beautiful!

And I love your fun graphic bags. Great multi colored collection!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m really struggling on sales. I’ve sold household stuff - an old TV, a side cabinet, etc. Just no wardrobe items. I’ve listed shoes, jewelry, clothes and bags. I’ve dropped the price to very reasonable levels. Nada.

One person offered me $1500 for my Chanel flap - about $1000 less than it will ultimately we’ll for (based on other solids) and $2400 less than it was new.  This is AFTER they asked for additional pics to authenticate. I forgot to invoke my new rule. No additional effort on my part until we agree on a price.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> The “prize” is a great idea. Kind of like “gift with purchase!”


Actually I wrote gift with purchase.


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.
> 
> But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona.
> 
> Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.
> 
> Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!


Fun multicoloured bags bbb! I especially like your Massaccesi.



dcooney4 said:


> My bag finally sold to a lovely lady. Now I only have two light blue totes instead of three. I have listed a bunch of bags in a group and then this weekend added a photo of small wallets and purse charms that if they bought a bag over a certain amount they could choose one of the goodies as a prize. All the items were in new condition so at least one bag sold and a wallet was chosen. So that means I get to count an slg out too.


Congratulations on your sales and exited items!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.
> 
> But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona.
> 
> Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.
> 
> Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!


These are such fun bags! Your Loewe Amazona makes me happy just looking at it. And the Massaccesi bag is great because it has a "split personality"  ... was it a special order?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> These are great bags Elaine! I was intrigued by the Nina Ricci, great shape.


I like the shape of the Nina Ricci, but the strap is waaaay too long. Even when I carry it cross body, if I turn suddenly, the bag swings around and hits me in the tush.  So I find myself looking for excuses to carry other bags.

I'm considering taking it in to my (very talented) leather shop to be shortened, since I'd never get anything for it if I were to try & sell it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My bag finally sold to a lovely lady. Now I only have two light blue totes instead of three. I have listed a bunch of bags in a group and then this weekend added a photo of small wallets and purse charms that if they bought a bag over a certain amount they could choose one of the goodies as a prize. All the items were in new condition so at least one bag sold and a wallet was chosen. So that means I get to count an slg out too.


Great news! So one bag out, and one SLG out, too!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling on sales. I’ve sold household stuff - an old TV, a side cabinet, etc. Just no wardrobe items. I’ve listed shoes, jewelry, clothes and bags. I’ve dropped the price to very reasonable levels. Nada.
> 
> One person offered me $1500 for my Chanel flap - about $1000 less than it will ultimately we’ll for (based on other solids) and $2400 less than it was new.  This is AFTER they asked for additional pics to authenticate. I forgot to invoke my new rule. No additional effort on my part until we agree on a price.


No words.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Great news! So one bag out, and one SLG out, too!!!


Actually I sold an slg too . So one bag and two slgs out. I am going to an Mz Wallace meet up this month so I will probably have one more in too. Whoops! Hopefully some stuff at the consignment shop will go so will still be down.


----------



## Kimbashop

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.
> 
> But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona.
> 
> Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.
> 
> Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!



That Loewe Amazona is . I love this bag and it looks so fun in those colors.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thank you all for the love for my collection!!! 


ElainePG said:


> These are such fun bags! Your Loewe Amazona makes me happy just looking at it. And the Massaccesi bag is great because it has a "split personality"  ... was it a special order?


All Massaccesi bags are special orders!! You can customize his bags pretty much endlessly, which is awesome!!


ElainePG said:


> I like the shape of the Nina Ricci, but the strap is waaaay too long. Even when I carry it cross body, if I turn suddenly, the bag swings around and hits me in the tush.  So I find myself looking for excuses to carry other bags.
> 
> I'm considering taking it in to my (very talented) leather shop to be shortened, since I'd never get anything for it if I were to try & sell it.


This would drive me nuts!! I'm a bit of a snob about it, but I very firmly believe that crossbody bags should be hip length! 


Kimbashop said:


> That Loewe Amazona is . I love this bag and it looks so fun in those colors.


I know, the Amazona shape is so classic, but this pattern makes it sufficiently funky to suit my taste! I was a limited edition edition cherry blossom release from 2011  I got it from a reseller from Japan, and my mom (who is much more picky than I am) says it's one of the only secondhand bag of mine she actually likes. Most of the time she asks me what on earth I was thinking when I buy my bags used  

My mom and I share bags (I have not been sharing her collection for our color weeks, since that's her right to privacy), and I'm really going to miss accessing her far superior collection. I live close to home and see my family every week (we're very tight-knit), so it'll be a real bummer when I go to school for the both of us to have to lose "half" of our collection  My parents are very sad to see me go in general haha!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling on sales. I’ve sold household stuff - an old TV, a side cabinet, etc. Just no wardrobe items. I’ve listed shoes, jewelry, clothes and bags. I’ve dropped the price to very reasonable levels. Nada.
> 
> One person offered me $1500 for my Chanel flap - about $1000 less than it will ultimately we’ll for (based on other solids) and $2400 less than it was new.  This is AFTER they asked for additional pics to authenticate. I forgot to invoke my new rule. No additional effort on my part until we agree on a price.


Same! Have someone picking up cabinets Wed. Sold so much baby stuff. But my bags, jewelry and sunglasses are not budging. 
Oh yeah no extra work until price is agreed!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Actually I sold an slg too . So one bag and two slgs out. I am going to an Mz Wallace meet up this month so I will probably have one more in too. Whoops! Hopefully some stuff at the consignment shop will go so will still be down.





lynne_ross said:


> Same! Have someone picking up cabinets Wed. Sold so much baby stuff. But my bags, jewelry and sunglasses are not budging.
> Oh yeah no extra work until price is agreed!


Congrats on all the sales. Anything out is a good thing. 

For those of you that sell your old / unwanted items, what do you use the funds for?  I used to use the proceeds of handbag sales to fund new bags but, I don’t sell enough handbags to fund new bags anymore. 

But, when I sell things it still feels like fun found money.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on all the sales. Anything out is a good thing.
> 
> For those of you that sell your old / unwanted items, what do you use the funds for?  I used to use the proceeds of handbag sales to fund new bags but, I don’t sell enough handbags to fund new bags anymore.
> 
> But, when I sell things it still feels like fun found money.


Technically my funds from selling covers any new purse or SLG purchases. For the last several years, I have brought in more money from selling than I've spent. But I just put the money into our general funds. Sometimes I've put them into a health savings account, but this year I needed to fund it completely on January 1 so I didn't wait for my sales money.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on all the sales. Anything out is a good thing.
> 
> For those of you that sell your old / unwanted items, what do you use the funds for?  I used to use the proceeds of handbag sales to fund new bags but, I don’t sell enough handbags to fund new bags anymore.
> 
> But, when I sell things it still feels like fun found money.


Sales of any of my personal items goes into my person budget - DH has me on a strict personal budget that I never follow lol. He carries over my deficit each year in our budget. I actually got out last year after selling a few expensive purses year after year. 
For all other items the cash just goes in our cash pile. The money is too small to add up since I sell for cheap - just want to avoid throwing things out!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I like the shape of the Nina Ricci, but the strap is waaaay too long. Even when I carry it cross body, if I turn suddenly, the bag swings around and hits me in the tush.  So I find myself looking for excuses to carry other bags.
> 
> I'm considering taking it in to my (very talented) leather shop to be shortened, since I'd never get anything for it if I were to try & sell it.


That tush tapping bag does not sound fun! Good luck with shortening the strap or punching extra holes.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> That tush tapping bag does not sound fun! Good luck with shortening the strap *or punching extra holes*.


It's not an adjustable strap, which is something else I don't like about it! I bought it 4 years ago, when I knew a *lot* less about bags... also, I got super excited because it was 60% off, so my vision went all blurry when it went into my on-line cart! 
I keep waffling on this one, putting it into the "donate" pile and then taking it out again, but when I really study it, the biggest problem is the strap. The bag itself is cute (though too small for everyday use), and I don't have anything else in this color combo. I know I'd never get anything back on resale, so I'm just gonna go for it and bring it in to my leather shop. 
At least my tush will be happy!


----------



## msd_bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My multicolored collection! I'm such a sucker for color and cool colorblocked! The last two bags I want to add to my collection are both going to be colorblocked.
> 
> But as of now, the first is the queen of my multicolors, Loewe Amazona.
> 
> Next is this awesome Massaccesi bag that's metallic on one side, and a cheery orange-y red on the other.
> 
> Last are bags from my younger days, before I really knew about designers and just liked fun things. The first is from a Korean brand, Sonovi, which was a really sweet souvenir from a trip to Korea. The next is from British brand, Irregular Choice, and really special from when I studied in London. I spent like an hour in the store so excited by all the crazy colors haha. The last two are from Brighton, the first was a treat after a summer job when I was a teenager, and the second is so teeny tiny and cute and was at the outlet for like $30!


So many cute goodies!!


dcooney4 said:


> My bag finally sold to a lovely lady. Now I only have two light blue totes instead of three. I have listed a bunch of bags in a group and then this weekend added a photo of small wallets and purse charms that if they bought a bag over a certain amount they could choose one of the goodies as a prize. All the items were in new condition so at least one bag sold and a wallet was chosen. So that means I get to count an slg out too.


Great marketing!  I'm glad you got a sale!

I was surprised to receive a Viber message from the consignment shop too yesterday.  My vintage Dior bag that has been with them for maybe 6 months has finally sold!!!  When I was on vacation in Japan this March, I received a call from the shop owner.  She was asking if I am agreeable to a lower payout by about 20%.  I immediately said yes.  And I'm glad that it finally sold. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on all the sales. Anything out is a good thing.
> 
> For those of you that sell your old / unwanted items, what do you use the funds for?  I used to use the proceeds of handbag sales to fund new bags but, I don’t sell enough handbags to fund new bags anymore.
> 
> But, when I sell things it still feels like fun found money.


When I sell, the money goes to my general funds.  So I really don't know where it eventually gets used.


----------



## msd_bags

Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.

Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!

Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.
> 
> Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!
> 
> Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.


I’m glad you and your family are ok. Also, so glad you and your family could celebrate your dad!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.
> 
> Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!
> 
> Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.


I'm glad you're okay. I know what you mean. I was in the 1989 San Francisco earthquake. I remember my baby daughter was playing with the refrigerator magnets at the time and my baby son was in his baby seat on top of the table. Afterwards, I remember thinking how both kids were in precarious positions. My son could have fallen off the table, and the refrigerator could have toppled on my daughter. But at the time, I didn't think much of it. I didn't realize it was a big deal until the phone lines were jammed and the news stations were broadcasting half in the dark.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad you and your family are ok. Also, so glad you and your family could celebrate your dad!


Yes it was a wonderful day!! And thanks! [emoji3]


whateve said:


> I'm glad you're okay. I know what you mean. I was in the 1989 San Francisco earthquake. I remember my baby daughter was playing with the refrigerator magnets at the time and my baby son was in his baby seat on top of the table. Afterwards, I remember thinking how both kids were in precarious positions. My son could have fallen off the table, and the refrigerator could have toppled on my daughter. But at the time, I didn't think much of it. I didn't realize it was a big deal until the phone lines were jammed and the news stations were broadcasting half in the dark.


If I didn’t take the day off I would still likely be in the office (at 5:11pm). I was laterbtold by my coworkers that the shaking really made them very nervous.  Glad nothing untoward happened to your family then.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It's not an adjustable strap, which is something else I don't like about it! I bought it 4 years ago, when I knew a *lot* less about bags... also, I got super excited because it was 60% off, so my vision went all blurry when it went into my on-line cart!
> I keep waffling on this one, putting it into the "donate" pile and then taking it out again, but when I really study it, the biggest problem is the strap. The bag itself is cute (though too small for everyday use), and I don't have anything else in this color combo. I know I'd never get anything back on resale, so I'm just gonna go for it and bring it in to my leather shop.
> At least my tush will be happy!


I think this is a great idea. We hem our pants to adjust the fit . Why not our bags.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> So many cute goodies!!
> 
> Great marketing!  I'm glad you got a sale!
> 
> I was surprised to receive a Viber message from the consignment shop too yesterday.  My vintage Dior bag that has been with them for maybe 6 months has finally sold!!!  When I was on vacation in Japan this March, I received a call from the shop owner.  She was asking if I am agreeable to a lower payout by about 20%.  I immediately said yes.  And I'm glad that it finally sold.
> 
> When I sell, the money goes to my general funds.  So I really don't know where it eventually gets used.


Congrats on the sale.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.
> 
> Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!
> 
> Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.


I am glad your okay though.


----------



## bellarusa

msd_bags said:


> Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.


I'm glad that you are ok.


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.
> 
> Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!
> 
> Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.


glad to know you're ok!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I am glad your okay though.





bellarusa said:


> I'm glad that you are ok.





ksuromax said:


> glad to know you're ok!



Thank you all! And I’m glad I was outside at the open air parking, not inside a building when it happened.


----------



## catsinthebag

msd_bags said:


> Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.
> 
> Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!
> 
> Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.



The earthquake sounds so scary! Glad you are OK.


----------



## bellarusa

Alright - so I got home late yesterda.  All the meetings and some bad news (department reorg, added layers of management) got me pretty frustrated.  I felt that I jinxed myself with these things - I saved up, ready for a bag, buy the bag, something unhappy happens, return the bag, everything goes back to normal.  Rinse Repeat.  

The bag is perfect in that pre-loved condition and everything is as described but one thing bothers me - there is a scent.  It is not a deal breaker and honestly I'm not sure whether it was nitpicking because I was annoyed (with work) to begin with. I actually think the scent is from the dust bag provided by the vendor rather than the bag itself.  I'll need to put it into a different dust bag and see if that's what's going on.

I'm not naive to think that if I return the bag, then the layers that are being added to my management would disappear.  I wish there is that kind of magic - sacrifice a bag, get a wish, wouldn't that be nice.  I get unsettled with more people because more people = more egos.

Anyway - until I return it, it is mine - so here is my multicolored Chanel.  Blue on the outside.  Pink on the inside.  Pictures taken indoor with the crafting light on.  I'll provide some outdoor pictures soon.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.
> 
> Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!
> 
> Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.


Glad to hear you and your family are safe.
Wonderful celebration of your dad’s 85th birthday!


----------



## More bags

bellarusa said:


> Alright - so I got home late yesterda.  All the meetings and some bad news (department reorg, added layers of management) got me pretty frustrated.  I felt that I jinxed myself with these things - I saved up, ready for a bag, buy the bag, something unhappy happens, return the bag, everything goes back to normal.  Rinse Repeat.
> 
> The bag is perfect in that pre-loved condition and everything is as described but one thing bothers me - there is a scent.  It is not a deal breaker and honestly I'm not sure whether it was nitpicking because I was annoyed (with work) to begin with. I actually think the scent is from the dust bag provided by the vendor rather than the bag itself.  I'll need to put it into a different dust bag and see if that's what's going on.
> 
> I'm not naive to think that if I return the bag, then the layers that are being added to my management would disappear.  I wish there is that kind of magic - sacrifice a bag, get a wish, wouldn't that be nice.  I get unsettled with more people because more people = more egos.
> 
> Anyway - until I return it, it is mine - so here is my multicolored Chanel.  Blue on the outside.  Pink on the inside.  Pictures taken indoor with the crafting light on.  I'll provide some outdoor pictures soon.
> View attachment 4412052
> View attachment 4412053


Hi bellarusa, sorry to hear about the work news. Organizational changes do create stress. You have great awareness of how you are feeling. Hopefully, it is a smooth transition and something positive comes out of it down the road.

Your Reissue is gorgeous, fantastic blue and wonderful surprise pink interior. Good luck with getting rid of the smell. I hope you can enjoy your special new bag. Sending hugs


----------



## whateve

bellarusa said:


> Alright - so I got home late yesterda.  All the meetings and some bad news (department reorg, added layers of management) got me pretty frustrated.  I felt that I jinxed myself with these things - I saved up, ready for a bag, buy the bag, something unhappy happens, return the bag, everything goes back to normal.  Rinse Repeat.
> 
> The bag is perfect in that pre-loved condition and everything is as described but one thing bothers me - there is a scent.  It is not a deal breaker and honestly I'm not sure whether it was nitpicking because I was annoyed (with work) to begin with. I actually think the scent is from the dust bag provided by the vendor rather than the bag itself.  I'll need to put it into a different dust bag and see if that's what's going on.
> 
> I'm not naive to think that if I return the bag, then the layers that are being added to my management would disappear.  I wish there is that kind of magic - sacrifice a bag, get a wish, wouldn't that be nice.  I get unsettled with more people because more people = more egos.
> 
> Anyway - until I return it, it is mine - so here is my multicolored Chanel.  Blue on the outside.  Pink on the inside.  Pictures taken indoor with the crafting light on.  I'll provide some outdoor pictures soon.
> View attachment 4412052
> View attachment 4412053


It's beautiful! Smells usually go away over time. It's the perfume smells that are the hardest to get rid of.


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellarusa said:


> Alright - so I got home late yesterda.  All the meetings and some bad news (department reorg, added layers of management) got me pretty frustrated.  I felt that I jinxed myself with these things - I saved up, ready for a bag, buy the bag, something unhappy happens, return the bag, everything goes back to normal.  Rinse Repeat.
> 
> The bag is perfect in that pre-loved condition and everything is as described but one thing bothers me - there is a scent.  It is not a deal breaker and honestly I'm not sure whether it was nitpicking because I was annoyed (with work) to begin with. I actually think the scent is from the dust bag provided by the vendor rather than the bag itself.  I'll need to put it into a different dust bag and see if that's what's going on.
> 
> I'm not naive to think that if I return the bag, then the layers that are being added to my management would disappear.  I wish there is that kind of magic - sacrifice a bag, get a wish, wouldn't that be nice.  I get unsettled with more people because more people = more egos.
> 
> Anyway - until I return it, it is mine - so here is my multicolored Chanel.  Blue on the outside.  Pink on the inside.  Pictures taken indoor with the crafting light on.  I'll provide some outdoor pictures soon.
> View attachment 4412052
> View attachment 4412053


It's gorgeous!
I love the blue and the surprise of pink interior!
I'd keep it a few days, maybe set it in the sun or try a dish of baking soda set inside it (carefully of course) to see if the scent improves.


----------



## ipsum

I know I said I'm content with my collection but there's always a room for a brown bag  : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/searching-a-brown-flower-shaped-bag.1009730/


----------



## ipsum

bellarusa said:


> Anyway - until I return it, it is mine - so here is my multicolored Chanel.  Blue on the outside.  Pink on the inside.  Pictures taken indoor with the crafting light on.  I'll provide some outdoor pictures soon.
> View attachment 4412052
> View attachment 4412053


Sorry to hear. I hope HR can help you dealing with egos. Your bag is in beautiful sky blue. I've stuffed newspaper into a bag and then sealed in a dustbag. The scent has eventually faded in a couple of months.



ElainePG said:


> It's not an adjustable strap, which is something else I don't like about it!


Oh, I've seen Marche in RL once and absolutely fell in love. It's pity that this model is discontinued. Especially Marche in petals was so stunning. Sorry to hear that the strap didn't work out but that's easy to be fixed.


----------



## bellarusa

More bags said:


> I hope you can enjoy your special new bag.





whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Smells usually go away over time. It's the perfume smells that are the hardest to get rid of.





Cookiefiend said:


> try a dish of baking soda set inside it (carefully of course) to see if the scent improves.





ipsum said:


> Your bag is in beautiful sky blue. I've stuffed newspaper into a bag and then sealed in a dustbag.



Thank you all so much - you are all really kind!  I put it in a different dust bag (one of my own) and left a small jar of baking soda and stuff it with white newsprint sheet.  I'm pretty certain that I'm keeping it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellarusa said:


> Alright - so I got home late yesterda.  All the meetings and some bad news (department reorg, added layers of management) got me pretty frustrated.  I felt that I jinxed myself with these things - I saved up, ready for a bag, buy the bag, something unhappy happens, return the bag, everything goes back to normal.  Rinse Repeat.
> 
> The bag is perfect in that pre-loved condition and everything is as described but one thing bothers me - there is a scent.  It is not a deal breaker and honestly I'm not sure whether it was nitpicking because I was annoyed (with work) to begin with. I actually think the scent is from the dust bag provided by the vendor rather than the bag itself.  I'll need to put it into a different dust bag and see if that's what's going on.
> 
> I'm not naive to think that if I return the bag, then the layers that are being added to my management would disappear.  I wish there is that kind of magic - sacrifice a bag, get a wish, wouldn't that be nice.  I get unsettled with more people because more people = more egos.
> 
> Anyway - until I return it, it is mine - so here is my multicolored Chanel.  Blue on the outside.  Pink on the inside.  Pictures taken indoor with the crafting light on.  I'll provide some outdoor pictures soon.
> View attachment 4412052
> View attachment 4412053


What a pretty bag!  The baking soda should do the trick on the smell.


----------



## Sparkletastic

One of my five final bags just sold!  I really slashed the price to move it. It was frustrating to go so low because I like the bag and it’s in excellent condition. But, I kept reminding myself - _You don’t wear the bag. You don’t want the bag._  Sell it for anything and get it off of your mind.

I made a teeny tiny $200. But, I also sold a printer for $100. Those two together mean I can get the Tiffany sunglasses I’ve been ogling. I loooove it when I can buy something fun from “found” money. It feels like Christmas! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



They’re dark blue and I want them to match the blue bag I’m not supposed too know Mr. S bought. He is so bad at hiding presents and I’m so focused ...er ...um ...lucky to run across them. :Rofl:

There are 3 pair I want. These T & Co. The Louis Vuitton Dalia
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And these LV Canvas clockwise
	

		
			
		

		
	



I try to hold myself to one new pair of sunnies a year. Because I already have 9
pair. But the love is waining on a couple so I may sell those and get all three of these. I have a pair of Prada sunnies up for sale now that I never wore. Hope those sell soon too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

On jewelry, I’m reconsidering the sale of my two bracelets. One is a T & Co sterling silver bangle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The other is a non branded white gold and diamond bangle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The main reason I’m thinking of letting them go is they both easily get scuffed making them look dull. I have to take them to the jeweler to polish which is a bit of a pain because of worn regularly, they'd need it every 4-6 weeks.

Also thinking of listing this one. I don’t think it’s my style.


What are your thoughts? The first two were / are cute for casual wear. I never felt the third on and I understood each other.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Well, I’m trying out TPF’s auction page and just listed all the bags, sunglasses, shoes and less expensive jewelry I have for sale. Hope this means my things will have happy new homes soon! 

Edit - darn it. I still need to photograph and list one more necklace, bracelet and pair of shoes. I’ll get that done over the weekend, sigh.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my five final bags just sold!  I really slashed the price to move it. It was frustrating to go so low because I like the bag and it’s in excellent condition. But, I kept reminding myself - _You don’t wear the bag. You don’t want the bag._  Sell it for anything and get it off of your mind.
> 
> I made a teeny tiny $200. But, I also sold a printer for $100. Those two together mean I can get the Tiffany sunglasses I’ve been ogling. I loooove it when I can buy something fun from “found” money. It feels like Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412622
> 
> They’re dark blue and I want them to match the blue bag I’m not supposed too know Mr. S bought. He is so bad at hiding presents and I’m so focused ...er ...um ...lucky to run across them. :Rofl:
> 
> There are 3 pair I want. These T & Co. The Louis Vuitton Dalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these LV Canvas clockwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412630
> 
> I try to hold myself to one new pair of sunnies a year. Because I already have 9
> pair. But the love is waining on a couple so I may sell those and get all three of these. I have a pair of Prada sunnies up for sale now that I never wore. Hope those sell soon too!


Yay on the sale!!

And don't you just love bumping into surprise presents!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my five final bags just sold!  I really slashed the price to move it. It was frustrating to go so low because I like the bag and it’s in excellent condition. But, I kept reminding myself - _You don’t wear the bag. You don’t want the bag._  Sell it for anything and get it off of your mind.
> 
> I made a teeny tiny $200. But, I also sold a printer for $100. Those two together mean I can get the Tiffany sunglasses I’ve been ogling. I loooove it when I can buy something fun from “found” money. It feels like Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412622
> 
> They’re dark blue and I want them to match the blue bag I’m not supposed too know Mr. S bought. He is so bad at hiding presents and I’m so focused ...er ...um ...lucky to run across them. :Rofl:
> 
> There are 3 pair I want. These T & Co. The Louis Vuitton Dalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these LV Canvas clockwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412630
> 
> I try to hold myself to one new pair of sunnies a year. Because I already have 9
> pair. But the love is waining on a couple so I may sell those and get all three of these. I have a pair of Prada sunnies up for sale now that I never wore. Hope those sell soon too!


Congrats on the sale!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> On jewelry, I’m reconsidering the sale of my two bracelets. One is a T & Co sterling silver bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is a non branded white gold and diamond bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412633
> 
> 
> The main reason I’m thinking of letting them go is they both easily get scuffed making them look dull. I have to take them to the jeweler to polish which is a bit of a pain because of worn regularly, they'd need it every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Also thinking of listing this one. I don’t think it’s my style.
> View attachment 4412649
> 
> What are your thoughts? The first two were / are cute for casual wear. I never felt the third on and I understood each other.


List them and see what happens. Sometimes I do that when I am unsure of something if it goes it was meant to.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my five final bags just sold!  I really slashed the price to move it. It was frustrating to go so low because I like the bag and it’s in excellent condition. But, I kept reminding myself - _You don’t wear the bag. You don’t want the bag._  Sell it for anything and get it off of your mind.
> 
> I made a teeny tiny $200. But, I also sold a printer for $100. Those two together mean I can get the Tiffany sunglasses I’ve been ogling. I loooove it when I can buy something fun from “found” money. It feels like Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412622
> 
> They’re dark blue and I want them to match the blue bag I’m not supposed too know Mr. S bought. He is so bad at hiding presents and I’m so focused ...er ...um ...lucky to run across them. :Rofl:
> 
> There are 3 pair I want. These T & Co. The Louis Vuitton Dalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these LV Canvas clockwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412630
> 
> I try to hold myself to one new pair of sunnies a year. Because I already have 9
> pair. But the love is waining on a couple so I may sell those and get all three of these. I have a pair of Prada sunnies up for sale now that I never wore. Hope those sell soon too!


These are all lovely. I really like the blue Tiffany ones. I am heading glasses and perscriotion sunglass shopping this weekend - I have a bunch of health care spending amount to use up before it expires at end of Apr. I don’t need any more but the money needs to be spent!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> List them and see what happens. Sometimes I do that when I am unsure of something if it goes it was meant to.


Yes. That’s what I’ve done. Of the three, I’d like to find a way to keep the small diamond bangle (middle one) but I can’t seem to keep it scuff free. I guess I gesture or bang my arm on the table more than I’d think.


lynne_ross said:


> These are all lovely. I really like the blue Tiffany ones. I am heading glasses and perscriotion sunglass shopping this weekend - I have a bunch of health care spending amount to use up before it expires at end of Apr. I don’t need any more but the money needs to be spent!


Let us know what you get!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my five final bags just sold!  I really slashed the price to move it. It was frustrating to go so low because I like the bag and it’s in excellent condition. But, I kept reminding myself - _You don’t wear the bag. You don’t want the bag._  Sell it for anything and get it off of your mind.
> 
> I made a teeny tiny $200. But, I also sold a printer for $100. Those two together mean I can get the Tiffany sunglasses I’ve been ogling. I loooove it when I can buy something fun from “found” money. It feels like Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412622
> 
> They’re dark blue and I want them to match the blue bag I’m not supposed too know Mr. S bought. He is so bad at hiding presents and I’m so focused ...er ...um ...lucky to run across them. :Rofl:
> 
> There are 3 pair I want. These T & Co. The Louis Vuitton Dalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these LV Canvas clockwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412630
> 
> I try to hold myself to one new pair of sunnies a year. Because I already have 9
> pair. But the love is waining on a couple so I may sell those and get all three of these. I have a pair of Prada sunnies up for sale now that I never wore. Hope those sell soon too!


Yay - you sold your fabulous silver PS… to me!! Thank you so much!
Woot - I am so excited! It's just the most marvelous color. 

I like the Tiffany sunnies best - the blue color is fun!


Sparkletastic said:


> On jewelry, I’m reconsidering the sale of my two bracelets. One is a T & Co sterling silver bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is a non branded white gold and diamond bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412633
> 
> 
> The main reason I’m thinking of letting them go is they both easily get scuffed making them look dull. I have to take them to the jeweler to polish which is a bit of a pain because of worn regularly, they'd need it every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Also thinking of listing this one. I don’t think it’s my style.
> View attachment 4412649
> 
> What are your thoughts? The first two were / are cute for casual wear. I never felt the third on and I understood each other.


I like the second bracelet best - the first is very Branded (to me) , the third looks like it would be uncomfortable to wear…. looks like it might cause bruises! 
I wear a large silver bangle on a regular basis - and it's seriously scuffed up - but I never really think about it because I love it none the less. I only really notice it when I take a picture of it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - you sold your fabulous silver PS… to me!! Thank you so much!
> Woot - I am so excited! It's just the most marvelous color.
> 
> I like the Tiffany sunnies best - the blue color is fun!
> 
> I like the second bracelet best - the first is very Branded (to me) , the third looks like it would be uncomfortable to wear…. looks like it might cause bruises!
> I wear a large silver bangle on a regular basis - and it's seriously scuffed up - but I never really think about it because I love it none the less. I only really notice it when I take a picture of it!


Yay for the bag being happily rehomed!  I’m glad you’ll be able to love her as she deserves! Hopefully someone will rescue her black sister. 

Yea, the third one looks like it would be an issue but it never was. It didn’t poke me at all.

I think the scuffs on the second one bother me because it’s made to have kind of an alternating brushed and polished chevron look. So when it scuffs, it’s harder to see that. Maybe I’m overthinking it. I think I’ll try wearing it tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Good news, Bad news (non-bag related).  Just want to share.
> 
> Good:  we celebrated my Dad's 85th birthday this Easter Sunday!  (His actual birthday was a few days earlier, but as it fell on Holy Week, we couldn't have a celebration (we have some religious observance and partying on these days is a no no)).  He was so surprised and happy since we prepared presentations for him.  My brother, his son, my sister and I sang a local currently popular rock song (my brother played the guitar, my nephew did the song lead and my sister and I did the backup)!  My sister and I do not have singing talents actually, but we pulled it off anyway, lol!  For the love of our Dad!  My other sisters and their family also each either sang or dance.  Fun and blessed day overall!!
> 
> Bad:  We had an earthquake yesterday (Monday).  Intensity 6.1 at the epicenter.  Maybe about 5 in our area.  I took the day off to accompany my US-based sister on her last day of vacation here.  We were loading stuff at the backseat of the car at a mall's open parking lot when we felt the shaking.  We first wondered if the car was experiencing some trouble. Or, I thought I was just dizzy.   It occurred to me that it might be an earthquake.  But never to my sister.  But everything seemed normal around anyway.  We only found out a few minutes later when we saw people standing outside of the high rise buildings in the area that indeed there was an earthquake.  We have earthquake drills here every now and then, but the real thing is much different, when you're already very nervous and prone to panic.


Happy birthday to your Dad. And so glad that you & yours are okay.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sold some cabinets and a few pairs of sunglasses today. Wish my bags would move!


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> I'm glad you're okay. I know what you mean. I was in the 1989 San Francisco earthquake. I remember my baby daughter was playing with the refrigerator magnets at the time and my baby son was in his baby seat on top of the table. Afterwards, I remember thinking how both kids were in precarious positions. My son could have fallen off the table, and the refrigerator could have toppled on my daughter. But at the time, I didn't think much of it. I didn't realize it was a big deal until the phone lines were jammed and the news stations were broadcasting half in the dark.



Omg


----------



## Cyanide Rose

A member suggested this thread to me. I am an obsessed collector of may things but I will start with my bags. I’m thinking of purging my bag collection. Just deciding where to start....


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> A member suggested this thread to me. I am an obsessed collector of may things but I will start with my bags. I’m thinking of purging my bag collection. Just deciding where to start....


Well here you are! Welcome! You’re just in time for month-end stats. 
Items in vs. items out
Selling vs. donating vs. gifting
Philosophical musings on the which and the why of keeping vs. disposing

Hang on and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Well here you are! Welcome! You’re just in time for month-end stats.
> Items in vs. items out
> Selling vs. donating vs. gifting
> Philosophical musings on the which and the why of keeping vs. disposing
> 
> Hang on and enjoy the ride!



Oh wow! I am very intrigued for sure. Can’t wait to see stats. I will track from now on [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Sold some cabinets and a few pairs of sunglasses today. Wish my bags would move!


It’s the same over here. On top of the other furniture and household items I already mentioned, today, I just sold a printer and some wall art. (I’m being merciless I’m getting anything I don’t ACTIVELY use and want outta here once and for all!)

But, my bags?  They just keep looking at me and I keep looking at them. 

I also have a piece of original art from a little known painter that I want gone yesterday. I have no idea how / where to sell that. Never sold art before. Certainly not nobody-knows-the-artist art. 

All of the extra items except purses, clothing, etc. that I’m selling are in the garage. Our garage is super tidy (maniacally so thanks to Mr. S.) so, there should never be any surprises. Well, someone came to pick up a dresser. Once they got it out, I went back into the garage and there was a dead *rat* the size of a mountain lion on the floor where the dresser had been. 

I’m *terrified* of mice and rats.  Seriously, they are my one true phobia. I can’t tolerate the sight of them even a little bit. Not even hamsters or gerbils. 

So, I ran screaming into the house jumping up and down and generally making an idiot of myself as I screeched to Mr. S that he was going to have to arm himself and go rat disposing / fighting.  I told him how huge the rat was and warned him that there may be a nest or lair where its family lay in wait - waiting for retaliation and revenge.   I was fully ready to move and leave the house to them if need be.

A few minutes later, he came back in laughing so hard he could barely speak. It’s seems my “mountain lion sized rat from a roving rodent militia” was actually a tiny baby bunny that must have hopped in the garage when the door was up and gotten trapped. 

C’mon that was an honest mistake...wasn’t it?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the same over here. On top of the other furniture and household items I already mentioned, today, I just sold a printer and some wall art. (I’m being merciless I’m getting anything I don’t ACTIVELY use and want outta here once and for all!)
> 
> But, my bags?  They just keep looking at me and I keep looking at them.
> 
> I also have a piece of original art from a little known painter that I want gone yesterday. I have no idea how / where to sell that. Never sold art before. Certainly not nobody-knows-the-artist art.
> 
> All of the extra items except purses, clothing, etc. that I’m selling are in the garage. Our garage is super tidy (maniacally so thanks to Mr. S.) so, there should never be any surprises. Well, someone came to pick up a dresser. Once they got it out, I went back into the garage and there was a dead *rat* the size of a mountain lion on the floor where the dresser had been.
> 
> I’m *terrified* of mice and rats.  Seriously, they are my one true phobia. I can’t tolerate the sight of them even a little bit. Not even hamsters or gerbils.
> 
> So, I ran screaming into the house jumping up and down and generally making an idiot of myself as I screeched to Mr. S that he was going to have to arm himself and go rat disposing / fighting.  I told him how huge the rat was and warned him that there may be a nest or lair where its family lay in wait - waiting for retaliation and revenge.   I was fully ready to move and leave the house to them if need be.
> 
> A few minutes later, he came back in laughing so hard he could barely speak. It’s seems my “mountain lion sized rat from a roving rodent militia” was actually a tiny baby bunny that must have hopped in the garage when the door was up and gotten trapped.
> 
> C’mon that was an honest mistake...wasn’t it?



BWAHAHAHAA - ohmigoodness - you just made my day! 
Here’s what I immediately thought of...


Well - that and the snake I found in the basement last year. [emoji15]


----------



## dcooney4

Cyanide Rose said:


> A member suggested this thread to me. I am an obsessed collector of may things but I will start with my bags. I’m thinking of purging my bag collection. Just deciding where to start....


Welcome to the group!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> BWAHAHAHAA - ohmigoodness - you just made my day!
> Here’s what I immediately thought of...
> View attachment 4414117
> 
> Well - that and the snake I found in the basement last year. [emoji15]


@Cookiefiend your photo nearly made me jump screaming out of my chair! Spiders absolutely creeeeeeeeep me out. The Hubster knows to come running when I yell "SPIDER ALERT" at the top of my lungs, because if he doesn't, I'm going to grab a broom and start whacking at the thing. Whereas he likes to humanely trap the vicious beast under a coffee cup and gently invite it outdoors. 

The snake wouldn't have bothered me. Well, unless it was a cobra, I guess. But they don't have those on the California coast. Then again, we don't have a basement in our house.


----------



## ElainePG

Cyanide Rose said:


> A member suggested this thread to me. I am an obsessed collector of may things but I will start with my bags. I’m thinking of purging my bag collection. Just deciding where to start....


Glad to see you here! 

What sorts of bags are you thinking about purging? Are you sorting them out by size, by shape, by color, by usage, or by some other system?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome to the group!



Thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

ElainePG said:


> Glad to see you here!
> 
> What sorts of bags are you thinking about purging? Are you sorting them out by size, by shape, by color, by usage, or by some other system?



Thanks ElainePG [emoji5] Mainly vintage coach bags, some that I rehabbed and some that were already in great condition. I realized (after my husband pointed it out) that I don’t actually carry them around the streets so to speak. They just go from the house to my car and from the car to my house. While shopping I usually only carry a tiny little beat up dooney wallet.  I guess I should organize them, at this point they are a bit beyond the storage system that I originally set for them in my office. A bit of organized chaos, maybe [emoji4]


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks ElainePG [emoji5] Mainly vintage coach bags, some that I rehabbed and some that were already in great condition. I realized (after my husband pointed it out) that I don’t actually carry them around the streets so to speak. They just go from the house to my car and from the car to my house. While shopping I usually only carry a tiny little beat up dooney wallet.  I guess I should organize them, at this point they are a bit beyond the storage system that I originally set for them in my office. A bit of organized chaos, maybe [emoji4]



Vintage coach bags are all the rage among the  younger set 20s 30s. I used to volunteer in the accessories dept at this MONGO sale  (yup so big it had departments and raises $2MM annually) that benefited our local museum..And those Coach bags sold like hotcakes..especially the old ones with the luscious leather. You should post some before/after shots..although I know there’s a different thread for that.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s the same over here. On top of the other furniture and household items I already mentioned, today, I just sold a printer and some wall art. (I’m being merciless I’m getting anything I don’t ACTIVELY use and want outta here once and for all!)
> 
> But, my bags?  They just keep looking at me and I keep looking at them.
> 
> I also have a piece of original art from a little known painter that I want gone yesterday. I have no idea how / where to sell that. Never sold art before. Certainly not nobody-knows-the-artist art.
> 
> All of the extra items except purses, clothing, etc. that I’m selling are in the garage. Our garage is super tidy (maniacally so thanks to Mr. S.) so, there should never be any surprises. Well, someone came to pick up a dresser. Once they got it out, I went back into the garage and there was a dead *rat* the size of a mountain lion on the floor where the dresser had been.
> 
> I’m *terrified* of mice and rats.  Seriously, they are my one true phobia. I can’t tolerate the sight of them even a little bit. Not even hamsters or gerbils.
> 
> So, I ran screaming into the house jumping up and down and generally making an idiot of myself as I screeched to Mr. S that he was going to have to arm himself and go rat disposing / fighting.  I told him how huge the rat was and warned him that there may be a nest or lair where its family lay in wait - waiting for retaliation and revenge.   I was fully ready to move and leave the house to them if need be.
> 
> A few minutes later, he came back in laughing so hard he could barely speak. It’s seems my “mountain lion sized rat from a roving rodent militia” was actually a tiny baby bunny that must have hopped in the garage when the door was up and gotten trapped.
> 
> C’mon that was an honest mistake...wasn’t it?


funny how I find rats to be disgusting, but I love bunnies! I would be so sad if it was dead. I had to scoop a dead bird out of the pool a few weeks ago. 



ElainePG said:


> @Cookiefiend your photo nearly made me jump screaming out of my chair! Spiders absolutely creeeeeeeeep me out. The Hubster knows to come running when I yell "SPIDER ALERT" at the top of my lungs, because if he doesn't, I'm going to grab a broom and start whacking at the thing. Whereas he likes to humanely trap the vicious beast under a coffee cup and gently invite it outdoors.
> 
> The snake wouldn't have bothered me. Well, unless it was a cobra, I guess. But they don't have those on the California coast. Then again, we don't have a basement in our house.


I don't care for snakes, but I love lizards. Put some legs on it and I think it is cute.


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks ElainePG [emoji5] Mainly vintage coach bags, some that I rehabbed and some that were already in great condition. I realized (after my husband pointed it out) that I don’t actually carry them around the streets so to speak. They just go from the house to my car and from the car to my house. While shopping I usually only carry a tiny little beat up dooney wallet.  I guess I should organize them, at this point they are a bit beyond the storage system that I originally set for them in my office. A bit of organized chaos, maybe [emoji4]


I have a few vintage bags I never carry. Some are just too weird, but I love them!


----------



## muchstuff

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks ElainePG [emoji5] Mainly vintage coach bags, some that I rehabbed and some that were already in great condition. I realized (after my husband pointed it out) that I don’t actually carry them around the streets so to speak. They just go from the house to my car and from the car to my house. While shopping I usually only carry a tiny little beat up dooney wallet.  I guess I should organize them, at this point they are a bit beyond the storage system that I originally set for them in my office. A bit of organized chaos, maybe [emoji4]


There are designated Coach threads that are VERY active, here's a link to the Coach forum!
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/coach.29/


----------



## Cyanide Rose

muchstuff said:


> There are designated Coach threads that are VERY active, here's a link to the Coach forum!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/coach.29/



Thank you, I’m on those threads already [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> I have a few vintage bags I never carry. Some are just too weird, but I love them!



I agree with you there. I love the few vintage ostrich bags I have and several keiselstien cord bags that I think I’ll hold on to for a bit. The tarnished sterling silver on them has kept me from using them. But I have realized that I am a smaller bag person and most of my vintage coach are on the larger side [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> I agree with you there. I love the few vintage ostrich bags I have and several keiselstien cord bags that I think I’ll hold on to for a bit. The tarnished sterling silver on them has kept me from using them. But I have realized that I am a smaller bag person and most of my vintage coach are on the larger side [emoji4]


That's so funny because when I first started collecting vintage Coach, most were too small for me! I've since thinned out the herd and kept the larger bags, but have never gotten my hands on a pony. I don't even consider musette or original Rambler. I know those aren't my styles. I don't care for vintage Coach when they are too big because they are so heavy.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> That's so funny because when I first started collecting vintage Coach, most were too small for me! I've since thinned out the herd and kept the larger bags, but have never gotten my hands on a pony. I don't even consider musette or original Rambler. I know those aren't my styles. I don't care for vintage Coach when they are too big because they are so heavy.



I had a pony (very recently) for a hot second, but realized I wanted it more to collect than to use. I realized I’m not a turn lock fan (nails scratch the leather around it) or that long piece that can curl up annoyed me. I got rid of a navy shelburne? for that reason. This was a revelation that I didn’t want to admit, because I had to have it. Out of nowhere I let it go and decided it should go to someone who would actually carry it. Maybe it was being really sick, IDK but I don’t regret it at all [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> I had a pony (very recently) for a hot second, but realized I wanted it more to collect than to use. I realized I’m not a turn lock fan (nails scratch the leather around it) or that long piece that can curl up annoyed me. I got rid of a navy shelburne? for that reason. This was a revelation that I didn’t want to admit, because I had to have it. Out of nowhere I let it go and decided it should go to someone who would actually carry it. Maybe it was being really sick, IDK but I don’t regret it at all [emoji4]


I don't have a courier because I can't stand the way the tongue curls. I do like turnlocks. I don't care for straps that curl at the edges but I usually combat that by keeping the strap adjusted at its longest so there isn't much sticking out.


----------



## bellarusa

whateve said:


> funny how I find rats to be disgusting, but I love bunnies!




I too dislike snakes and by extension, I'm not great with lizards too, which makes me wonder how would I deal with a croc handbag...


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> I too dislike snakes and by extension, I'm not great with lizards too, which makes me wonder how would I deal with a croc handbag...


It would probably make you go all over itchy!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m *terrified* of mice and rats.  Seriously, they are my one true phobia. I can’t tolerate the sight of them even a little bit. Not even hamsters or gerbils.


My sister (the US-based one) literally screams/cries when she sees cockroaches, but not with rats or lizards, etc.  Luckily, there are no cockroaches in the US (is this true in general?).  Anyway, when she visited and stayed with me for 1 night, I don't know why that night of all nights - 2 cockroaches (1 small and 1 medium) appeared at my bathroom!!  I contained myself from screaming (due to surprise and not because of fear) because she was just there at my room.  Up to now that she has gone back to the States, I have not told her of the incident!  She might not want to come back to my house, lol!


----------



## msd_bags

My new Massaccesi bag!  Midi Victoria in Ananas pebbled.


I counted this in January, though I just received this yesterday.

The color IRL is a bit more orange-y than this. I think this photo does not do her justice.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> My sister (the US-based one) literally screams/cries when she sees cockroaches, but not with rats or lizards, etc.  Luckily, there are no cockroaches in the US (is this true in general?).  Anyway, when she visited and stayed with me for 1 night, I don't know why that night of all nights - 2 cockroaches (1 small and 1 medium) appeared at my bathroom!!  I contained myself from screaming (due to surprise and not because of fear) because she was just there at my room.  Up to now that she has gone back to the States, I have not told her of the incident!  She might not want to come back to my house, lol!


That's not true. There are cockroaches in the US. More than one kind. I think they are probably everywhere in the world. I saw one upside down on the floor the other day. I started to pick it up with a kleenex and it moved! I screamed and my DH ran out. He thought I had gotten hurt.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> My new Massaccesi bag!  Midi Victoria in Ananas pebbled.
> View attachment 4414583
> 
> I counted this in January, though I just received this yesterday.





whateve said:


> That's not true. There are cockroaches in the US. More than one kind. I think they are probably everywhere in the world. I saw one upside down on the floor the other day. I started to pick it up with a kleenex and it moved! I screamed and my DH ran out. He thought I had gotten hurt.


Oh I see!! I thought they're here only in our hot climate.  They have long lives, don't they!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Oh I see!! I thought they're here only in our hot climate.  They have long lives, don't they!


It's hot here. I'm in California. It was 100F today. The southern part of the US gets pretty hot.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> It's hot here. I'm in California. It was 100F today. The southern part of the US gets pretty hot.


It's 36C (97F) here but feels like 42C (108F; factor in humidity) this summer time!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My new Massaccesi bag!  Midi Victoria in Ananas pebbled.
> View attachment 4414583
> 
> I counted this in January, though I just received this yesterday.
> 
> The color IRL is a bit more orange-y than this. I think this photo does not do her justice.


Very pretty! Love the shape.


----------



## bellarusa

whateve said:


> That's not true. There are cockroaches in the US. More than one kind. I think they are probably everywhere in the world. I saw one upside down on the floor the other day. I started to pick it up with a kleenex and it moved! I screamed and my DH ran out. He thought I had gotten hurt.



The kind that I can't handle is the asian cockroaches that fly.  They are incredibly scary.


----------



## dcooney4

Sold a wallet today. I am delighted but I want some larger items to go.


----------



## bellarusa

I'm sooooo ready for this weekend.  I don't think I've gone through a week like this for a while.  Just so many little twists and turns daily that are infuriating, frustrating, saddening and maddening.  Walking away from the week into the weekend here are the lessons learned:

- What others think of me is none of my business.
- Change is uncomfortable but progress is impossible without change.
- Nobody knows what you want except you.  Hence, everything is likely to disappoint you (because they are not _exactly_ what you want!). But...
- The most courageous act is still to think for yourself. Aloud. ~Coco Chanel
- When you can, as frustrating as things get around you, make someone laugh.  Crack some weird geeky joke or something.  That makes you feel good.

Happy Friday to you all - now I need to figure out where to take my new pre-loved handbag to this weekend.


----------



## lynne_ross

essiedub said:


> Vintage coach bags are all the rage among the  younger set 20s 30s. I used to volunteer in the accessories dept at this MONGO sale  (yup so big it had departments and raises $2MM annually) that benefited our local museum..And those Coach bags sold like hotcakes..especially the old ones with the luscious leather. You should post some before/after shots..although I know there’s a different thread for that.


What age of the coach bag is considered vintage? I have a few leathers ones that are 15 years old.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> What age of the coach bag is considered vintage? I have a few leathers ones that are 15 years old.


20 years. Some of the styles are older and were made for a long time, so your 15 year old bags could be older styles.


----------



## dcooney4

I bought a rain coat about a week ago . Today I removed the tag and as I am getting into the car the zipper splits apart from the bottom. I could not get it to budge so I had to step out of it and grab my old one. I want to return it because even when I got home and finally got the pieces apart. I tried to zip it slowly and again it is doing something funky. My problem is the receipt  says no returns or exchanges . Does that include when merchandise is defective?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a rain coat about a week ago . Today I removed the tag and as I am getting into the car the zipper splits apart from the bottom. I could not get it to budge so I had to step out of it and grab my old one. I want to return it because even when I got home and finally got the pieces apart. I tried to zip it slowly and again it is doing something funky. My problem is the receipt  says no returns or exchanges . Does that include when merchandise is defective?


I would take it back. 
They should at the very least exchange it for another or something else.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My sister (the US-based one) literally screams/cries when she sees cockroaches, but not with rats or lizards, etc.  *Luckily, there are no cockroaches in the US (is this true in general?).*  Anyway, when she visited and stayed with me for 1 night, I don't know why that night of all nights - 2 cockroaches (1 small and 1 medium) appeared at my bathroom!!  I contained myself from screaming (due to surprise and not because of fear) because she was just there at my room.  Up to now that she has gone back to the States, I have not told her of the incident!  She might not want to come back to my house, lol!


Oh, there are definitely cockroaches in the U.S.! It depends on where you live. I've never seen one here in California, and I never saw any when I was growing up in the suburbs of NYC. Or in downtown Boston, where I went to college. But I sure saw them in my various apartments in New York City!!! And these weren't dirty apartments, either... I kept them spotless. Also, I encounterd  a different kind of cockroach the year I lived in South Carolina... these guys were *monsters*. I was told that they lived mainly in the live oak trees, but now and again one would wander indoors.

Luckily, I'm not scared of cockroaches. I would just make them go splat...


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My new Massaccesi bag!  Midi Victoria in Ananas pebbled.
> View attachment 4414583
> 
> I counted this in January, though I just received this yesterday.
> 
> The color IRL is a bit more orange-y than this. I think this photo does not do her justice.


This is a terrific shape! And I love the clasp.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I would take it back.
> They should at the very least exchange it for another or something else.


I think I will make the drive tomorrow. I am so annoyed.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> It's hot here. I'm in California. It was 100F today. The southern part of the US gets pretty hot.


Wow... it's really hot there! We only got up to the high 50s here on the coast. And the sun never did come out. I'm not wearing enough clothes... gotta go put on another layer.

They're running the Big Sur Marathon here this weekend. It's probably a good thing that it won't be super-hot. It's getting really crowded in town, though. Time to stay close to home.


----------



## ElainePG

bellarusa said:


> The kind that I can't handle is the asian cockroaches that fly.  They are incredibly scary.


Okay, now, that I would NOT like!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a rain coat about a week ago . Today I removed the tag and as I am getting into the car the zipper splits apart from the bottom. I could not get it to budge so I had to step out of it and grab my old one. I want to return it because even when I got home and finally got the pieces apart. I tried to zip it slowly and again it is doing something funky. My problem is the receipt  says no returns or exchanges . Does that include when merchandise is defective?


I'd bring it back and I would start out reasonable, since obviously the merchandise is defective... but if the store puts up roadblocks, I would escalate. 
Best of luck to you... that's just so annoying!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'd bring it back and I would start out reasonable, since obviously the merchandise is defective... but if the store puts up roadblocks, I would escalate.
> Best of luck to you... that's just so annoying!


I hate dealing with stuff like this. My husband said I should find a tailor to put in a whole new zipper. He does not realize how much of a hassle that is. To top it off we are expecting lots more rain this week.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a rain coat about a week ago . Today I removed the tag and as I am getting into the car the zipper splits apart from the bottom. I could not get it to budge so I had to step out of it and grab my old one. I want to return it because even when I got home and finally got the pieces apart. I tried to zip it slowly and again it is doing something funky. My problem is the receipt  says no returns or exchanges . Does that include when merchandise is defective?


I've taken things back to stores with no return policy. Usually if you complain enough, they'll take it back. One was a pair of shoes that fell apart after a week.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, there are definitely cockroaches in the U.S.! It depends on where you live. I've never seen one here in California, and I never saw any when I was growing up in the suburbs of NYC. Or in downtown Boston, where I went to college. But I sure saw them in my various apartments in New York City!!! And these weren't dirty apartments, either... I kept them spotless. Also, I encounterd  a different kind of cockroach the year I lived in South Carolina... these guys were *monsters*. I was told that they lived mainly in the live oak trees, but now and again one would wander indoors.
> 
> Luckily, I'm not scared of cockroaches. I would just make them go splat...


When I lived in San Francisco, they fumigated the apartment beneath me and all the cockroaches came to live with me!

We've seen several here. They aren't the kind that gets into your food. The traps they sell in the stores don't work on them. We only see one every few months. I don't know how to get rid of them. We've had the pest control people spray. They got rid of the spiders.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I've taken things back to stores with no return policy. Usually if you complain enough, they'll take it back. One was a pair of shoes that fell apart after a week.
> 
> When I lived in San Francisco, they fumigated the apartment beneath me and all the cockroaches came to live with me!
> 
> We've seen several here. They aren't the kind that gets into your food. The traps they sell in the stores don't work on them. We only see one every few months. I don't know how to get rid of them. We've had the pest control people spray. They got rid of the spiders.


This happened to me when I lived in NYC. I put boric acid in all the areas I thought they were coming in and it got rid of them.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> This happened to me when I lived in NYC. I put boric acid in all the areas I thought they were coming in and it got rid of them.


I put boric acid in saucers in all the corners but it didn't work.


----------



## essiedub

All this discussion on cockroaches  in today’s  parlance..Im getting triggered!  They positively freak me out. *Whateve’s* story made my skin crawl. Ugh


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I put boric acid in saucers in all the corners but it didn't work.


We don't get cockroaches here, or at least I've never seen any, but we do get slugs. Yuck. I read online that the answer was to put down a pie-tin filled with beer, which would attract the little dudes. I don't know if they were supposed to drink the stuff and then stagger away down the block to someone else's house, or if it was supposed to dissolve them. But I did pour some beer into a glass pie pan that I wasn't particularly using for anything else, and I haven't seen any slug trails since. So either they've gone searching for a better party, or else they've gone up in a puff of smoke. Either way is fine with me!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> We don't get cockroaches here, or at least I've never seen any, but we do get slugs. Yuck. I read online that the answer was to put down a pie-tin filled with beer, which would attract the little dudes. I don't know if they were supposed to drink the stuff and then stagger away down the block to someone else's house, or if it was supposed to dissolve them. But I did pour some beer into a glass pie pan that I wasn't particularly using for anything else, and I haven't seen any slug trails since. So either they've gone searching for a better party, or else they've gone up in a puff of smoke. Either way is fine with me!


I hate slugs! I have some kind of granular snail bait. I sprinkle it in the garden, then I don't see any more slugs.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I put boric acid in saucers in all the corners but it didn't work.


I didn't put it in saucers. I made a fine line of it and put it in the edges of the wall and cabinets any where they could come in as a barrier.


----------



## dcooney4

Ok back to bags. How is everyone doing with the challenges if you chose one?  I was sweating it for a while but the one bag I wanted gone sold and I will deliver it in person. I gave one slg away as the gift with purchase and sold two more. I still have some more slgs I would like gone. The bags I have at consignment are all bags I like but rarely use, so if they don't sell I wont be devastated but I still would like them gone. I like the open space. I have also been getting rid of my silver jewelry from years ago. That ironically has been moving. She even told me I could bring nonprecious jewelry and that stuff is really moving. I sent a multi colored glass heart necklace on a silk cord and it went right away. Who knew!


----------



## msd_bags

I’m not doing any of the challenges but I’m happy to have 2 bags out this month!! One sold by the consignment shop and the other one I gave away to a friend.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I have several bags listed and some jewelry. I have sold quite a few bags that I wasn’t intending on carrying. Now I have bags listed that I didn’t intend on parting with, so I’m happy about that. I did sell a Fred Harvey era snake eye bracelet that was gorgeous but wasn’t comfortable to wear. The buyer was so happy because I accepted his offer and I feel like someone can enjoy it. I’m glad it has a new home. I put a ton of amber jewelry up in my shop last week and sold a necklace and matching earrings. I honestly am not the best or the fastest typist by no means, and that is slowing me down plus I’m still getting over being sick. I do want to knock my faceted gemstone collection down a bit but it’s hard for me to purge them yet. I am proud of getting rid of some bags. I can kinda see the floor in my office. I just wish I had better organizational skills. I could be in my office for hours organizing and my husband comes in there for 15 minutes and I feel like I just had one of those paid organizer come to my house and untangle my mess. The bad part is he has no idea about my stuff and loves the trash can wayyyy too much.


----------



## lynne_ross

My challenges are not going well. 2 bags for sale are not moving. Sold some jewelry, sunglasses and tons of home stuff. Will continue purging once I am back from my vacation.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> I bought a rain coat about a week ago . Today I removed the tag and as I am getting into the car the zipper splits apart from the bottom. I could not get it to budge so I had to step out of it and grab my old one. I want to return it because even when I got home and finally got the pieces apart. I tried to zip it slowly and again it is doing something funky. My problem is the receipt  says no returns or exchanges . Does that include when merchandise is defective?


I would try. A good store will exchange! We had an outdoor cement planter pot fall apart this winter that we bought last spring. The matching one was fine - they flank our front door. I had no receipt but I visited the nursery where we bought it and explained the situation. The owner was there and immediately said they would take care of it. I will be getting my outdoor plants there this spring - happy client.


----------



## dcooney4

Was so stressed over returning the coat and they could not have been nicer. They immediately realized it was defective . I will shop there in the future. Good thing because my dd loves that store and I have bought from them previously.


----------



## dcooney4

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have several bags listed and some jewelry. I have sold quite a few bags that I wasn’t intending on carrying. Now I have bags listed that I didn’t intend on parting with, so I’m happy about that. I did sell a Fred Harvey era snake eye bracelet that was gorgeous but wasn’t comfortable to wear. The buyer was so happy because I accepted his offer and I feel like someone can enjoy it. I’m glad it has a new home. I put a ton of amber jewelry up in my shop last week and sold a necklace and matching earrings. I honestly am not the best or the fastest typist by no means, and that is slowing me down plus I’m still getting over being sick. I do want to knock my faceted gemstone collection down a bit but it’s hard for me to purge them yet. I am proud of getting rid of some bags. I can kinda see the floor in my office. I just wish I had better organizational skills. I could be in my office for hours organizing and my husband comes in there for 15 minutes and I feel like I just had one of those paid organizer come to my house and untangle my mess. The bad part is he has no idea about my stuff and loves the trash can wayyyy too much.


Congrats on the sales so far. Ironically I just sold a bunch of amber pieces too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Ok back to bags. How is everyone doing with the challenges if you chose one?  I was sweating it for a while but the one bag I wanted gone sold and I will deliver it in person. I gave one slg away as the gift with purchase and sold two more. I still have some more slgs I would like gone. The bags I have at consignment are all bags I like but rarely use, so if they don't sell I wont be devastated but I still would like them gone. I like the open space. I have also been getting rid of my silver jewelry from years ago. That ironically has been moving. She even told me I could bring nonprecious jewelry and that stuff is really moving. I sent a multi colored glass heart necklace on a silk cord and it went right away. Who knew!


I’m doing okay on the challenges and I sold a scarf!
I haven’t been doing so well on the whole Shopping My Closet thing. I have bought a few purses - will disclose later - a few scarves and clothes. 
I needed the clothes though - when you get to the point where what’s holding your pants up is the belt - it’s time for some smaller pants! I also found a couple cute summer shift dresses that fit fairly well. I’ve taken them in for alterations. 



msd_bags said:


> I’m not doing any of the challenges but I’m happy to have 2 bags out this month!! One sold by the consignment shop and the other one I gave away to a friend.


That’s great! 


dcooney4 said:


> Was so stressed over returning the coat and they could not have been nicer. They immediately realized it was defective . I will shop there in the future. Good thing because my dd loves that store and I have bought from them previously.


Wonderful - I’m so glad it went well!


----------



## Cookiefiend

It’s here! 


And it’s fabulous - I’m just thrilled!
It holds more than I thought it would - it fits all my things (wallet, sunglasses, checkbook, phone, small cosmetic bag, and epi-pen easily. The chain is long enough that I can wear it crossbody (incredible), I didn’t realize it was half silver and half gold (which is awesome) and it comes off if I want to carry the purse as a clutch or if I wanted to put a red fun strap on instead. 
This is going to be a great addition! [emoji173]️
Thanks again @Sparkletastic!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the sales so far. Ironically I just sold a bunch of amber pieces too.



Nice! Thanks so much! You never realize how much stuff you have until you go searching. I trying to do that now before I purchase something. It has worked s couple times but not always [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s here!
> View attachment 4415924
> 
> And it’s fabulous - I’m just thrilled!
> I didn’t realize it was half silver and half gold (which is awesome) and it comes off if I want to carry the purse as a clutch or if I wanted to put a red fun strap on instead.
> This is going to be a great addition! [emoji173]️
> Thanks again @Sparkletastic!



Beautiful handbag! My soon to be DIL wants me to wear gold to their wedding, I think I will do a different neutral color and carry a bag similar to this in color. I just can’t imagine wearing an all gold outfit. I feel like I’d look like a walking trophy or something.


----------



## ksuromax

hello everyone! 
not doing any challenges 
i lost my lanyard and dog charm in March, and in April i was busy trying to re-buy the same items, found both, but during my hunt i have scored some more items, so April's been quite IN month for me 
sold one bag though...
here's my Dog #2


----------



## ksuromax

and here are my new INs
all BV 
Ziparound tote in deerskin
a couple of bracelets
a pouch/clutch
a key case
a card case
one more lanyard
and a keyring


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m doing okay on the challenges and I sold a scarf!
> I haven’t been doing so well on the whole Shopping My Closet thing. I have bought a few purses - will disclose later - a few scarves and clothes.
> I needed the clothes though - when you get to the point where what’s holding your pants up is the belt - it’s time for some smaller pants! I also found a couple cute summer shift dresses that fit fairly well. I’ve taken them in for alterations.
> 
> 
> That’s great!
> 
> Wonderful - I’m so glad it went well!


Thanks! I was a reck thinking I am going to get stuck with a coat that won’t close. Ended up going to Coach and bought a beautiful trench coat that buttons. I needed it for an event for tomorrow where we will be going from one location to another on foot.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s here!
> View attachment 4415924
> 
> And it’s fabulous - I’m just thrilled!
> It holds more than I thought it would - it fits all my things (wallet, sunglasses, checkbook, phone, small cosmetic bag, and epi-pen easily. The chain is long enough that I can wear it crossbody (incredible), I didn’t realize it was half silver and half gold (which is awesome) and it comes off if I want to carry the purse as a clutch or if I wanted to put a red fun strap on instead.
> This is going to be a great addition! [emoji173]️
> Thanks again @Sparkletastic!


Such a lovely bag. Glad it is staying in this group. Wear it in good health.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> hello everyone!
> not doing any challenges
> i lost my lanyard and dog charm in March, and in April i was busy trying to re-buy the same items, found both, but during my hunt i have score some more items, so April's been quite IN month for me
> sold one bag though...
> here's my Dog #2


I am glad you found another one. Great haul!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I am glad you found another one. Great haul!


thanks!  
i posted above, can you see the pics?


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I was a reck thinking I am going to get stuck with a coat that won’t close. Ended up going to Coach and bought a beautiful trench coat that buttons. I needed it for an event for tomorrow where we will be going from one location to another on foot.


I've had a few Coach trenches. They are beautifully made.


----------



## whateve

I'm not doing great on challenges unless I'm doing the newest bags again, or carrying my most used bags. I haven't felt much like changing bags. I've been staying in the same bag close to a week. I can't remember what challenge I was going to do. 

Sales are slow. I've sold 6 SLGs this month. I bought one though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> and here are my new INs
> all BV
> Ziparound tote in deerskin
> a couple of bracelets
> a pouch/clutch
> a key case
> a card case
> one more lanyard
> and a keyring



Beautiful Tote - the leather looks amazing!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm not doing great on challenges unless I'm doing the newest bags again, or carrying my most used bags. I haven't felt much like changing bags. I've been staying in the same bag close to a week. I can't remember what challenge I was going to do.
> 
> Sales are slow. I've sold 6 SLGs this month. I bought one though.


6 out and only 1 in is still good .


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Beautiful Tote - the leather looks amazing!


thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Ok back to bags. How is everyone doing with the challenges if you chose one?  I was sweating it for a while but the one bag I wanted gone sold and I will deliver it in person. I gave one slg away as the gift with purchase and sold two more. I still have some more slgs I would like gone. The bags I have at consignment are all bags I like but rarely use, so if they don't sell I wont be devastated but I still would like them gone. I like the open space. I have also been getting rid of my silver jewelry from years ago. That ironically has been moving. She even told me I could bring nonprecious jewelry and that stuff is really moving. I sent a multi colored glass heart necklace on a silk cord and it went right away. Who knew!


How nice that your jewelry has been selling. And terrific news about that one bag selling. Great idea to do an slg as a gift with purchase. I never would have thought of that, buy hey, it works when the beauty product sites do it! Everyone loves a prezzie!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Was so stressed over returning the coat and they could not have been nicer. They immediately realized it was defective . I will shop there in the future. Good thing because my dd loves that store and I have bought from them previously.


I'm so glad it worked out for you.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad it worked out for you.


I was so stressed over it because what can you do with a rain coat that doesn’t close.


----------



## LuvNLux

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s here!
> View attachment 4415924
> 
> And it’s fabulous - I’m just thrilled!
> It holds more than I thought it would - it fits all my things (wallet, sunglasses, checkbook, phone, small cosmetic bag, and epi-pen easily. The chain is long enough that I can wear it crossbody (incredible), I didn’t realize it was half silver and half gold (which is awesome) and it comes off if I want to carry the purse as a clutch or if I wanted to put a red fun strap on instead.
> This is going to be a great addition! [emoji173]️
> Thanks again @Sparkletastic!



Beautiful!  Love the gold/silver combo!  What brand is it?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s here!
> View attachment 4415924
> 
> And it’s fabulous - I’m just thrilled!
> It holds more than I thought it would - it fits all my things (wallet, sunglasses, checkbook, phone, small cosmetic bag, and epi-pen easily. The chain is long enough that I can wear it crossbody (incredible), I didn’t realize it was half silver and half gold (which is awesome) and it comes off if I want to carry the purse as a clutch or if I wanted to put a red fun strap on instead.
> This is going to be a great addition! [emoji173]️
> Thanks again @Sparkletastic!


It's gorgeous! Great score... I can see you figuring out sorts of terrific combos with this bag. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m doing okay on the challenges and I sold a scarf!
> I haven’t been doing so well on the whole Shopping My Closet thing. I have bought a few purses - will disclose later - a few scarves and clothes.
> I needed the clothes though - when you get to the point where what’s holding your pants up is the belt - it’s time for some smaller pants! I also found a couple cute summer shift dresses that fit fairly well. I’ve taken them in for alterations.


One scarf out, and HOW many scarves in?  Sounds as though you've been having fun!

But if you need a belt to hold up your pants, then you definitely need new pants. Aaaaaand... you deserve them! Those shift dresses will be perfect for summer. They sound really cute.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> and here are my new INs
> all BV
> Ziparound tote in deerskin
> a couple of bracelets
> a pouch/clutch
> a key case
> a card case
> one more lanyard
> and a keyring


What a gorgeous tote! The quality of BV leather is just so amazing, isn't it?


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Oh, there are definitely cockroaches in the U.S.! It depends on where you live. I've never seen one here in California, and I never saw any when I was growing up in the suburbs of NYC. Or in downtown Boston, where I went to college. But I sure saw them in my various apartments in New York City!!! And these weren't dirty apartments, either... I kept them spotless. Also, I encounterd  a different kind of cockroach the year I lived in South Carolina... these guys were *monsters*. I was told that they lived mainly in the live oak trees, but now and again one would wander indoors.
> 
> Luckily, I'm not scared of cockroaches. I would just make them go splat...


Lol  i moved to SC 10 years ago and the roaches, called palmetto bugs here, drive me insane. Multiple sightings a week no matter how clean u are.   The big ones fly!


----------



## jbags07

bellarusa said:


> Happy Monday to you all.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger to buy a used Chanel reissue large in black calfleather from overseas over the weekend.  Ended up deciding not to do so because it is just so much working trying to pay someone, and not knowing the vendor at all, it just seems - risky (although she has excellent reputation from this forum and other sources).
> 
> Which leads me to think - do I really need to buy my Holy Grail bag even when 1) it is available, 2) I have the money for it, and 3) I just been dreaming of owning one?  It almost feel like it'd break my heart if it doesn't turned out to be all that magical.  Should I at least get it and give it a spin?  Would I ever bee the same if it turned out to be a lemon?  Disillusioned can be such a hard feeling.


Make sure there is a return policy just in case. I bought a preloved 226 calfskin Reissue like you described back in the fall. Condition was excellent but not new, but the savings allowed me to put that toward another Chanel....and i love my reissue, no letdown whatsoever!  I will never sell this bag   So in my opinion, go for it if this is your unicorn bag. Its the most fantastic, gorgeous, bag!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous tote! The quality of BV leather is just so amazing, isn't it?


oh, yes!! and you can't really look back after you get addicted to it!!  
thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

LuvNLux said:


> Beautiful!  Love the gold/silver combo!  What brand is it?



Thanks! It’s Proenza Schouler Courier - even cuter in RL! [emoji253]


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my five final bags just sold!  I really slashed the price to move it. It was frustrating to go so low because I like the bag and it’s in excellent condition. But, I kept reminding myself - _You don’t wear the bag. You don’t want the bag._  Sell it for anything and get it off of your mind.
> 
> I made a teeny tiny $200. But, I also sold a printer for $100. Those two together mean I can get the Tiffany sunglasses I’ve been ogling. I loooove it when I can buy something fun from “found” money. It feels like Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412622
> 
> They’re dark blue and I want them to match the blue bag I’m not supposed too know Mr. S bought. He is so bad at hiding presents and I’m so focused ...er ...um ...lucky to run across them. :Rofl:
> 
> There are 3 pair I want. These T & Co. The Louis Vuitton Dalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these LV Canvas clockwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412630
> 
> I try to hold myself to one new pair of sunnies a year. Because I already have 9
> pair. But the love is waining on a couple so I may sell those and get all three of these. I have a pair of Prada sunnies up for sale now that I never wore. Hope those sell soon too!


I ended up getting these pairs since I wanted gold in the frames since I mostly wear gold earrings these days - all prescription. Cat eyed suits my face shape well. 
Gucci sunglasses
Valentino (I already have these in black and silver) and Prada


----------



## Cookiefiend

April's stats - a little early but I have time today
I did the Color Challenge and the Less Is More challenges. 
I wore my rose/cream Camelia Roma once, I had intended to wear the Vespa too but haven't gotten there yet.
For the Less Is More - I wore Gerard Darel seven times (out of town for business), Coach Quincy four times ( downtown for business - I have no idea how much this was but since I've had it for close to 30 years, the CPW is super low), and the Camelia Roma once. 
* Purses in - 4, Purses out - might be donating one.
Purses in were a super cute Coach straw and leather Bonnie, Danse Lente Margot in coral (this is like a Picotin but much more structured), @Sparkletastic's Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (love!), and a Retta Wolfe 'ligator bag in blue. 
This one might get donated… it's very pretty and I do like it but it's started to flake and crack. And I don't like that. I can't return it either so I'm kinda stuck. 
* Scarves in - 4, Scarves out - 1 - Yay! 
The 4 scarves in are all different formats - a plisse (L'Art du Temari) in bright pink, a pointu (H2O), my first Maxi T (Astrologie Nouvelle) and an HG - I found another La Rosee changeant! 
It should be here tomorrow, but I'll have to pick it up at the post office Tuesday because I won't be home tomorrow morning. 
I know this thread isn't about scarves, so I thank you for indulging me!

I also know I haven't been shopping my closet very well this month. 
My goal for May is to NOT BUY ANY PURSES!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



(or scarves unless they are HGs)
One month at a time, one week at a time, one day at a time.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> April's stats - a little early but I have time today
> I did the Color Challenge and the Less Is More challenges.
> I wore my rose/cream Camelia Roma once, I had intended to wear the Vespa too but haven't gotten there yet.
> For the Less Is More - I wore Gerard Darel seven times (out of town for business), Coach Quincy four times ( downtown for business - I have no idea how much this was but since I've had it for close to 30 years, the CPW is super low), and the Camelia Roma once.
> * Purses in - 4, Purses out - might be donating one.
> Purses in were a super cute Coach straw and leather Bonnie, Danse Lente Margot in coral (this is like a Picotin but much more structured), @Sparkletastic's Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (love!), and a Retta Wolfe 'ligator bag in blue.
> This one might get donated… it's very pretty and I do like it but it's started to flake and crack. And I don't like that. I can't return it either so I'm kinda stuck.
> * Scarves in - 4, Scarves out - 1 - Yay!
> The 4 scarves in are all different formats - a plisse (L'Art du Temari) in bright pink, a pointu (H2O), my first Maxi T (Astrologie Nouvelle) and an HG - I found another La Rosee changeant!
> It should be here tomorrow, but I'll have to pick it up at the post office Tuesday because I won't be home tomorrow morning.
> I know this thread isn't about scarves, so I thank you for indulging me!
> 
> I also know I haven't been shopping my closet very well this month.
> My goal for May is to NOT BUY ANY PURSES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416795
> 
> (or scarves unless they are HGs)
> One month at a time, one week at a time, one day at a time.


Don’t feel bad I got three bags today. Two Mz Wallace bags and a Roberta Pieri bag. All of them are nylon and light weight. One will be my Mother’s Day gift . So I can’t play with it yet.


----------



## dcooney4

I won’t do my tally yet because I am hoping more stuff goes before the end of the month.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Lol  i moved to SC 10 years ago and the roaches, called *palmetto bugs* here, drive me insane. Multiple sightings a week no matter how clean u are.   The big ones fly!


Oh, right, palmetto bugs! I had forgotten that's what they were called! I lived inland, in the Greenville/Spartanburg area, not on the coast where the palmetto trees were, but I still think palmetto begs were the kind I had there. They were awfully big...


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I ended up getting these pairs since I wanted gold in the frames since I mostly wear gold earrings these days - all prescription. Cat eyed suits my face shape well.
> Gucci sunglasses
> Valentino (I already have these in black and silver) and Prada


These are really nice! The last ones (Prada, I think?) with the stripes on the side pieces are very cool.

I'm going to be picking out new glasses this week. I need my prescription changed, and I've decided to pick out frames that are more colorful than my current boring brown ones. These are the ones I'm thinking about. They're by Tiffany. The color of the frame brings out the color of my eyes, which go from blue to green depending on the weather (really!), how much sleep I've had, and what I'm wearing.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> April's stats - a little early but I have time today
> I did the Color Challenge and the Less Is More challenges.
> I wore my rose/cream Camelia Roma once, I had intended to wear the Vespa too but haven't gotten there yet.
> For the Less Is More - I wore Gerard Darel seven times (out of town for business), Coach Quincy four times ( downtown for business - I have no idea how much this was but since I've had it for close to 30 years, the CPW is super low), and the Camelia Roma once.
> * Purses in - 4, Purses out - might be donating one.
> Purses in were a super cute Coach straw and leather Bonnie, Danse Lente Margot in coral (this is like a Picotin but much more structured), @Sparkletastic's Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (love!), and a Retta Wolfe 'ligator bag in blue.
> This one might get donated… it's very pretty and I do like it but it's started to flake and crack. And I don't like that. I can't return it either so I'm kinda stuck.
> * Scarves in - 4, Scarves out - 1 - Yay!
> The 4 scarves in are all different formats - a plisse (L'Art du Temari) in bright pink, a pointu (H2O), my first Maxi T (Astrologie Nouvelle) and an HG - I found another La Rosee changeant!
> It should be here tomorrow, but I'll have to pick it up at the post office Tuesday because I won't be home tomorrow morning.
> I know this thread isn't about scarves, so I thank you for indulging me!
> 
> I also know I haven't been shopping my closet very well this month.
> My goal for May is to NOT BUY ANY PURSES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416795
> 
> (or scarves unless they are HGs)
> One month at a time, one week at a time, one day at a time.


Some months are just like that. I bought some clothes in April, to replace the (too large and/or no longer flattering) ones I've been donating. 

And one scarf.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> These are really nice! The last ones (Prada, I think?) with the stripes on the side pieces are very cool.
> 
> I'm going to be picking out new glasses this week. I need my prescription changed, and I've decided to pick out frames that are more colorful than my current boring brown ones. These are the ones I'm thinking about. They're by Tiffany. The color of the frame brings out the color of my eyes, which go from blue to green depending on the weather (really!), how much sleep I've had, and what I'm wearing.
> 
> View attachment 4417225


These are so pretty! I have so many pairs of glasses but all are black, brown, white. Boring.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> These are really nice! The last ones (Prada, I think?) with the stripes on the side pieces are very cool.
> 
> I'm going to be picking out new glasses this week. I need my prescription changed, and I've decided to pick out frames that are more colorful than my current boring brown ones. These are the ones I'm thinking about. They're by Tiffany. The color of the frame brings out the color of my eyes, which go from blue to green depending on the weather (really!), how much sleep I've had, and what I'm wearing.
> 
> View attachment 4417225


I love these frames. Oh and my eyes are the same. They are a beautiful green when I am upset. I don’t get that.


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Oh, right, palmetto bugs! I had forgotten that's what they were called! I lived inland, in the Greenville/Spartanburg area, not on the coast where the palmetto trees were, but I still think palmetto begs were the kind I had there. They were awfully big...


Yes Greenville is full of them. We lived there Until last year, up on the lake now in the Seneca area. The palmetto bugs live in the trees and fly around. Impossible to keep out of the house if you have trees or water near your house.


----------



## msd_bags

I’m on a trip and I went to this boutique yesterday.  We don’t have this brand in my country, so I make it a point to visit a store when I travel. I was wearing my BV Pillow for a light and easy day.


And since this particular boutique is closing in this mall, they have a sale and I got this - oxblood! My favorite Mulbery color!



And now I’m being tempted by a Braun Buffel (German brand?) bucket bag.  Do I succumb?? We’ll find out in a few days! [emoji16]


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Don’t feel bad I got three bags today. Two Mz Wallace bags and a Roberta Pieri bag. All of them are nylon and light weight. One will be my Mother’s Day gift . So I can’t play with it yet.



Hmmm, maybe I shouldn’t feel bad if I get that Braun Buffel bag after all! [emoji16][emoji3]  Btw, what’s stopping me also is that it is more or less the same price as a BV wallet I’m eyeing from the outlet shop of the company that carries BV in my country.  So do I get the bag or the wallet?  Well, there is no real NEED for either in truth.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and I went to this boutique yesterday.  We don’t have this brand in my country, so I make it a point to visit a store when I travel. I was wearing my BV Pillow for a light and easy day.
> View attachment 4417347
> 
> And since this particular boutique is closing in this mall, they have a sale and I got this - oxblood! My favorite Mulbery color!
> View attachment 4417348
> 
> 
> And now I’m being tempted by a Braun Buffel (German brand?) bucket bag.  Do I succumb?? We’ll find out in a few days! [emoji16]


I love your pillow! That's the color I fell in love with at BV. It's so different from anything I have.


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> April's stats - a little early but I have time today
> I did the Color Challenge and the Less Is More challenges.
> I wore my rose/cream Camelia Roma once, I had intended to wear the Vespa too but haven't gotten there yet.
> For the Less Is More - I wore Gerard Darel seven times (out of town for business), Coach Quincy four times ( downtown for business - I have no idea how much this was but since I've had it for close to 30 years, the CPW is super low), and the Camelia Roma once.
> * Purses in - 4, Purses out - might be donating one.
> Purses in were a super cute Coach straw and leather Bonnie, Danse Lente Margot in coral (this is like a Picotin but much more structured), @Sparkletastic's Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (love!), and a Retta Wolfe 'ligator bag in blue.
> This one might get donated… it's very pretty and I do like it but it's started to flake and crack. And I don't like that. I can't return it either so I'm kinda stuck.
> * Scarves in - 4, Scarves out - 1 - Yay!
> The 4 scarves in are all different formats - a plisse (L'Art du Temari) in bright pink, a pointu (H2O), my first Maxi T (Astrologie Nouvelle) and an HG - I found another La Rosee changeant!
> It should be here tomorrow, but I'll have to pick it up at the post office Tuesday because I won't be home tomorrow morning.
> I know this thread isn't about scarves, so I thank you for indulging me!
> 
> I also know I haven't been shopping my closet very well this month.
> My goal for May is to NOT BUY ANY PURSES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416795
> 
> (or scarves unless they are HGs)
> One month at a time, one week at a time, one day at a time.


Can't wait to see your new La Rosee!! 



msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and I went to this boutique yesterday.  We don’t have this brand in my country, so I make it a point to visit a store when I travel. I was wearing my BV Pillow for a light and easy day.
> View attachment 4417347
> 
> And since this particular boutique is closing in this mall, they have a sale and I got this - oxblood! My favorite Mulbery color!
> View attachment 4417348
> 
> 
> And now I’m being tempted by a Braun Buffel (German brand?) bucket bag.  Do I succumb?? We’ll find out in a few days! [emoji16]


Awesome BV, and what a wonderful Mulbs bracelet!!  really like it!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Hmmm, maybe I shouldn’t feel bad if I get that Braun Buffel bag after all! [emoji16][emoji3]  Btw, what’s stopping me also is that it is more or less the same price as a BV wallet I’m eyeing from the outlet shop of the company that carries BV in my country.  So do I get the bag or the wallet?  Well, there is no real NEED for either in truth.


We know we don't need them, but the question is will you really wear them? I bought stuff I will wear I think. I am trying to get rid of my sport only category and replace with a better fun sport stuff that counts in my regular bag collection if that makes sense.


----------



## ipsum

dcooney4 said:


> My problem is the receipt  says no returns or exchanges . Does that include when merchandise is defective?


Defective items don't count to no returns/exchanges policy. You should definitely get a replacement especially you've the receipt.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I love your pillow! That's the color I fell in love with at BV. It's so different from anything I have.





ksuromax said:


> Can't wait to see your new La Rosee!!
> 
> 
> Awesome BV, and what a wonderful Mulbs bracelet!!  really like it!



Thanks dear ladies! [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> We know we don't need them, but the question is will you really wear them? I bought stuff I will wear I think. I am trying to get rid of my sport only category and replace with a better fun sport stuff that counts in my regular bag collection if that makes sense.



I’m also TRYING to be wiser in purchasing. [emoji3]

Here is the bag I’m thinking of - maybe the brown one.




As of this hour my decision is not to get it.  I will probably wear it only for a couple of times then I will tire of it.  On the other hand this is exactly the style (bucket that has a good strap drop) that I like.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m also TRYING to be wiser in purchasing. [emoji3]
> 
> Here is the bag I’m thinking of - maybe the brown one.
> View attachment 4417534
> 
> View attachment 4417535
> 
> As of this hour my decision is not to get it.  I will probably wear it only for a couple of times then I will tire of it.  On the other hand this is exactly the style (bucket that has a good strap drop) that I like.


Does it have slip pockets for your phone? If not then it will be a bottomless pit. If it does then I like it a lot.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Does it have slip pockets for your phone? If not then it will be a bottomless pit. If it does then I like it a lot.



It comes with a zipped organizer inside so there’s no problem with that.  That’s why it’s not easy to say no. [emoji3]


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> It comes with a zipped organizer inside so there’s no problem with that.  That’s why it’s not easy to say no. [emoji3]


That is tough. Go with your gut. Even if you like it if you won’t wear it enough then it is not worth it.


----------



## dcooney4

The little black cross body I wore yesterday. The others are what I got. They did not have the silver back I wanted so I got the two tone tin/steel one because it can be worn crossbody or change it’s shape to a duffle and be worn on the shoulder. It has a fun cheerful yellow interior.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and I went to this boutique yesterday.  We don’t have this brand in my country, so I make it a point to visit a store when I travel. I was wearing my BV Pillow for a light and easy day.
> View attachment 4417347
> 
> And since this particular boutique is closing in this mall, they have a sale and I got this - oxblood! My favorite Mulbery color!
> View attachment 4417348
> 
> 
> And now I’m being tempted by a Braun Buffel (German brand?) bucket bag.  Do I succumb?? We’ll find out in a few days! [emoji16]


So glad you gound something in oxblood... I know you've been looking for that color. Love the postman lock on the bracelet.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The little black cross body I wore yesterday. The others are what I got. They did not have the silver back I wanted so I got the two tone tin/steel one because it can be worn crossbody or change it’s shape to a duffle and be worn on the shoulder. It has a fun cheerful yellow interior.


Love your new bags! Are they all MZ Wallace? I like the subtle pattern on the tin/steel one. The pop of yellow on the inside is a great bonus.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> The little black cross body I wore yesterday. The others are what I got. They did not have the silver back I wanted so I got the two tone tin/steel one because it can be worn crossbody or change it’s shape to a duffle and be worn on the shoulder. It has a fun cheerful yellow interior.


Very cute - I really like the small silver one with the subtle pattern!
(A pop of yellow always makes my day )


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> BWAHAHAHAA - ohmigoodness - you just made my day!
> Here’s what I immediately thought of...
> View attachment 4414117
> 
> Well - that and the snake I found in the basement last year. [emoji15]


Spiders don’t bother me but, that spider right there would give me a creeps!  Lol!


whateve said:


> funny how I find rats to be disgusting, but I love bunnies! I would be so sad if it was dead. I had to scoop a dead bird out of the pool a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> I don't care for snakes, but I love lizards. Put some legs on it and I think it is cute.


I can tolerate the look of bunnies. Don’t like them but can tolerate them. But, when it was dead on the garage floor, my brain went to Killer Rat! That’s what a phobia will do to you. 
Oddly, I like lizards (had them as pets) and am fine with snakes.


ElainePG said:


> We don't get cockroaches here, or at least I've never seen any, but we do get slugs. Yuck. I read online that the answer was to put down a pie-tin filled with beer, which would attract the little dudes. I don't know if they were supposed to drink the stuff and then stagger away down the block to someone else's house, or if it was supposed to dissolve them. But I did pour some beer into a glass pie pan that I wasn't particularly using for anything else, and I haven't seen any slug trails since. So either they've gone searching for a better party, or else they've gone up in a puff of smoke. Either way is fine with me!


ROFL on the slugs doing a drunken - but grateful - pub crawl (slither?) through your neighborhood. 


dcooney4 said:


> Ok back to bags. How is everyone doing with the challenges if you chose one?  I was sweating it for a while but the one bag I wanted gone sold and I will deliver it in person. I gave one slg away as the gift with purchase and sold two more. I still have some more slgs I would like gone. The bags I have at consignment are all bags I like but rarely use, so if they don't sell I wont be devastated but I still would like them gone. I like the open space. I have also been getting rid of my silver jewelry from years ago. That ironically has been moving. She even told me I could bring nonprecious jewelry and that stuff is really moving. I sent a multi colored glass heart necklace on a silk cord and it went right away. Who knew!


I haven’t done well on challenges at all. I’ve been working too much to wear my fun bags a lot. 


Cookiefiend said:


> It’s here!
> View attachment 4415924
> 
> And it’s fabulous - I’m just thrilled!
> It holds more than I thought it would - it fits all my things (wallet, sunglasses, checkbook, phone, small cosmetic bag, and epi-pen easily. The chain is long enough that I can wear it crossbody (incredible), I didn’t realize it was half silver and half gold (which is awesome) and it comes off if I want to carry the purse as a clutch or if I wanted to put a red fun strap on instead.
> This is going to be a great addition! [emoji173]️
> Thanks again @Sparkletastic!


Yay!  I’m so glad you’re happy!  Wear her in happy good heath!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love your new bags! Are they all MZ Wallace? I like the subtle pattern on the tin/steel one. The pop of yellow on the inside is a great bonus.


All are Mz Wallace except the black one with the flower . That is an Italian brand called Roberta Pieri. My sensitive shoulders are very happy with my choices. Lol. The tin / steel is the color block one. The second one with the pattern is basketweave.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I’m also TRYING to be wiser in purchasing. [emoji3]
> 
> Here is the bag I’m thinking of - maybe the brown one.
> View attachment 4417534
> 
> View attachment 4417535
> 
> As of this hour my decision is not to get it.  I will probably wear it only for a couple of times then I will tire of it.  On the other hand this is exactly the style (bucket that has a good strap drop) that I like.


I love this! It is exactly the type of bag I find so easy to wear.


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> Defective items don't count to no returns/exchanges policy. You should definitely get a replacement especially you've the receipt.


You were right they did give it to me.


----------



## dcooney4

This month is going by so quickly. Fashion wise what styles are you drawn to? I have been trying to add to my wardrobe, but I keep struggling. Can you tell me some of your favorite styles and how you coordinate them? I am tall with a long torso and a lot of tops aren't long enough and I am not in to showing my belly. lol I do have long slim legs but not a slim waist. So if you like to play stylist ,I am more then happy to take suggestions.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> This month is going by so quickly. Fashion wise what styles are you drawn to? I have been trying to add to my wardrobe, but I keep struggling. Can you tell me some of your favorite styles and how you coordinate them? I am tall with a long torso and a lot of tops aren't long enough and I am not in to showing my belly. lol I do have long slim legs but not a slim waist. So if you like to play stylist ,I am more then happy to take suggestions.



You and I seems to be built similarly - I’m really tall though! 
Did you do any of the ‘exercises’ in Brenda’s book to help you kind of determine your style? I found that very interesting - and it came out very similarly to one I had done previously. My style came out to be - well I’ll just take a picture from my notes. 


I do like soft and warm, neutral, elegant or chic clothing. I wear my scarves for a pop of color. 
I was already keeping a Pinterest page with clothes and styles I like - here’s an example:


And this one is almost exact what I’m wearing today, except that my purse is yellow.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> You and I seems to be built similarly - I’m really tall though!
> Did you do any of the ‘exercises’ in Brenda’s book to help you kind of determine your style? I found that very interesting - and it came out very similarly to one I had done previously. My style came out to be - well I’ll just take a picture from my notes.
> View attachment 4418496
> 
> I do like soft and warm, neutral, elegant or chic clothing. I wear my scarves for a pop of color.
> I was already keeping a Pinterest page with clothes and styles I like - here’s an example:
> View attachment 4418497
> 
> And this one is almost exact what I’m wearing today, except that my purse is yellow.
> View attachment 4418498


I did it for summer clothes but it has not warmed up here yet . So I am stuck with what is left in my closet. For summer I went with light green or light olive green  / pinks and light blues and white mixed with denim too. I think I need to redo stuff for fall because I don’t mind prints in summer but in fall I prefer solid colors . My notebook seems to have taken a walk where I wrote all the stuff. The hazards of living in a busy household.


----------



## dcooney4

Just found my note book with my words but I think I am going to rethink some things. I like the items I bought for summer but for fall I want a different feel.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Just found my note book with my words but I think I am going to rethink some things. I like the items I bought for summer but for fall I want a different feel.


I'm going to shop my own closet as much as I can this summer. I've accumulated way more clothes than I need. The only things I might buy are a few dresses or skirts. I haven't worn a dress in ages.


----------



## whateve

April stats
bags in 0
bags out 0
slgs in 2 (not received yet)
slgs out 7

I'm a little mad at myself because I bought an SLG today on ebay just to use up my ebay bucks. I didn't need it but it was cheap.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> April stats
> bags in 0
> bags out 0
> slgs in 2 (not received yet)
> slgs out 7
> 
> I'm a little mad at myself because I bought an SLG today on ebay just to use up my ebay bucks. I didn't need it but it was cheap.


Wow great stats!


----------



## dcooney4

April 
3 Bags in
1 Bag out
0 slgs in 
3 slgs out
My challenge was crash and burn and I did it. It was a beautiful tote but more like one you would wear to work with a center divide. It took a while but went to a lovely lady with a gift with purchase.


----------



## dcooney4

Usually I pick my outfit and then choose my bag. This month I am going to challenge myself by picking what bag I want to wear and then creating outfits to go  with the bags. Now that I have a few bags that are not just neutral I am going to have some fun with them. Are you giving yourself any challenges this month?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> You and I seems to be built similarly - I’m really tall though!
> Did you do any of the ‘exercises’ in Brenda’s book to help you kind of determine your style? I found that very interesting - and it came out very similarly to one I had done previously. My style came out to be - well I’ll just take a picture from my notes.
> View attachment 4418496
> 
> I do like soft and warm, neutral, elegant or chic clothing. I wear my scarves for a pop of color.
> I was already keeping a Pinterest page with clothes and styles I like - here’s an example:
> View attachment 4418497
> 
> And this one is almost exact what I’m wearing today, except that my purse is yellow.
> View attachment 4418498


I love the clothing you chose and the words are similar to mine just not the delicate one.


----------



## dcooney4

This is what I had but I am not sure they are me. I think it is more the feeling I wanted to give then how I feel.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've been naughty, so my stats are no good…

*Bags*
In: 2
Out: 0
but I'm thinking of getting rid of 2! And my last purchase was in early March and these were in late April, so do I technically get to say I went 30 days without shopping? 

Here's a link to another thread where I posted my two new purchases (yes, after all my posts I finally bought that nice spinner work bag. My Samsonite kicked the can hard - the handle broke off and so did a wheel!! And I bought a bag from a brand not-yet discussed on TPF!)

*SLGS*
In: 0
Out: 0
(although I was tempted by a Bulgari wallet, and the OAD sample sale! But I stayed strong!)

I only have 3-4 months left before graduate school, so I'm throwing almost all my spare funds into savings so I can live off of that without debt. I signed a lease on a nice apartment in my new city, but other than that I'll have to live very simply! I still have several small items I'd like to pick up, and luckily for my wallet, all of them cost under $300. Then I swear I'll only be shopping my closet!! I just really enjoy reading this thread, even if I do a terrible job sticking to the theme!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Speaking of packing up and moving to a new city, what would you take with you if you had to fit your bag collection into the back of your car (not a U-Haul haha), or even into two luggages for a plane ride? Could you downsize, and if you could, what's keeping you from getting rid of all the bags you'd leave behind now?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> This is what I had but I am not sure they are me. I think it is more the feeling I wanted to give then how I feel.


Radiant though is fabulous in any season!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Speaking of packing up and moving to a new city, what would you take with you if you had to fit your bag collection into the back of your car (not a U-Haul haha), or even into two luggages for a plane ride? Could you downsize, and if you could, what's keeping you from getting rid of all the bags you'd leave behind now?


I would take my favorite 3 black bags (Gucci Padlock, LV Lockme, H BBK), the H Drag2 (fabulous Rouge H), H Picotin (blue) and the H Vespa (so easy to carry in the summer). These 5 are in my 'Everyday Purses' list… along with 6 others. I may have to lobby for the Just Campagne Confort 1 - I can't leave it behind! 
(Carrying it today too!) 
The bags left (even the LVs and the brand-new-to-me Proenza Schouler) are bags that I like a lot and carry fairly regularly, or are specific use or travel bags (the Vespa is one of those - I only carry it in the warmer months because it's toille). So I *need* them and I like them! 

I'm on the fence though with my LV Pallas. I just got it back (the handles were replaced!) and - well - it's kinda smooshy. I may try a shaper in it to give it a bit of structure. I really don't want to get rid of it (even though I don't carry it as often as I should) because it was a gift from Mr Cookie.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Speaking of packing up and moving to a new city, what would you take with you if you had to fit your bag collection into the back of your car (not a U-Haul haha), or even into two luggages for a plane ride? Could you downsize, and if you could, what's keeping you from getting rid of all the bags you'd leave behind now?


Bals pack flat so I would bring those. I'd bring all the bags that I carry most now. The bags I'd leave behind are those I don't carry a lot. Many of those I'm not crazy about. I haven't gotten rid of them because right now, I don't have the energy to deal with selling, and I can't give them away without at least trying to get some money for them. My plan is to complete the year and look at my carrying stats then to see if something really needs to go.


----------



## christinemliu

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Speaking of packing up and moving to a new city, what would you take with you if you had to fit your bag collection into the back of your car (not a U-Haul haha), or even into two luggages for a plane ride? Could you downsize, and if you could, what's keeping you from getting rid of all the bags you'd leave behind now?


I would nest my bags as much as possible, like matryoshkas, to maximize space haha!  SLGs would fill in crevices. I think if I did this, I could fit almost everything...but if I couldn't, most of my Massaccesis would be packed first (hoping his Kickstarter campaign that just launched is successful!), then Henri Bendel (since HB has closed), and the rest in order of sentimentality haha...

For the most part I sell or give away what I don't use; some bags like totes I could downsize but even cheap ones are becoming increasingly useful as cities charge for grocery bags and kids needing more stuff to log around for various activities...


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Usually I pick my outfit and then choose my bag. This month I am going to challenge myself by picking what bag I want to wear and then creating outfits to go  with the bags. Now that I have a few bags that are not just neutral I am going to have some fun with them. Are you giving yourself any challenges this month?


That sounds like a great challenge - I might join you because I do the same thing. That might encourage me to carry some of the bags that I rarely use - like my green alligator bag. 
I think I'll also the 'Bring Your CPW Down' and carry those with a high CPW to work on bringing it down.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Speaking of packing up and moving to a new city, what would you take with you if you had to fit your bag collection into the back of your car (not a U-Haul haha), or even into two luggages for a plane ride? Could you downsize, and if you could, what's keeping you from getting rid of all the bags you'd leave behind now?


I would some how strap them all to the top on my car if need be. None get left behind.


----------



## dcooney4

Sold a bag that I loved but never wore at the consignment shop today. It was one of my LV. Sad to see it go but happy to get the funds. Also ordered one more micro sutton today before I found out about the LV. I have found that little Mz to be the easiest grab and go bag for me.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello everyone 

Sorry to be MIA. I’m lurking and liking 

I’m currently on holiday so I’m missing all of my bags. The only bags with me are my Longchamp pliage and Diorever WOC. Here are some pictures. 

I’m not really doing any of the challenges; since I got my YSL Envelope all of my rotation attempts have failed. I love it, and it’s all I carry for the work week. I’m hoping I get bored of it soon and start to rotate, but right now it would be too hard to fight it


----------



## Sparkletastic

April stats:

1 bag out
No bags or SLG’s in (I’m not interested in anything right now.)
4 handbags and several items of jewelry to sell
Every household / furniture / office item I listed went super quickly! Whoop! 
I’m continuing to review everything we own to exit everything that can/should go. If it doubt, it’s going out. Nothing extra. Nothing sub-optimized. 

What I’ve already listed will stay listed for now. But, going forward, I’ve decided to donate / gift anything worth $500 or less.  I used to have some measure of fun selling - it was almost a hobby. But, I’m sooooooo over that now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Speaking of packing up and moving to a new city, what would you take with you if you had to fit your bag collection into the back of your car (not a U-Haul haha), or even into two luggages for a plane ride? Could you downsize, and if you could, what's keeping you from getting rid of all the bags you'd leave behind now?


I’ve done this multiple times. I take all my bags. If I wanted then before, I’ll want the in my new city.

I have an SUV - all my bags plus would fit (even in their boxes) in my car. So, when moving across country we take our valuables, (paperwork, jewelry, bags, etc.) in our cars and meet our other belongings at our new home. One time we made a mini road trip out of it. The other times we drove straight through.

When we arrive to our new home, our stuff (and any extra cars) come a day or so later.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> You and I seems to be built similarly - I’m really tall though!
> Did you do any of the ‘exercises’ in Brenda’s book to help you kind of determine your style? I found that very interesting - and it came out very similarly to one I had done previously. My style came out to be - well I’ll just take a picture from my notes.
> View attachment 4418496
> 
> I do like soft and warm, neutral, elegant or chic clothing. I wear my scarves for a pop of color.
> I was already keeping a Pinterest page with clothes and styles I like - here’s an example:
> View attachment 4418497
> 
> And this one is almost exact what I’m wearing today, except that my purse is yellow.
> View attachment 4418498


I'm the opposite of you and @dcooney4 in terms of height... I just barely make it to 5 feet when I go to my doctor's office for a physical.  So I look for clothes that give me a long line, instead of radically different colors on the top and the bottom, which would cut me right in half.

When I did my style words (following the exercises in Brenda's book) they came out to be *classic*, *understated*, *tasteful*, *elegant*. I've been living with these words for a couple of months, and they still feel right to me. They've helped me as I've shopped for some new pieces: every time I see something, I bump it up against these four words, and if it doesn't match, I put it back on the rack. This has saved me a lot of time and $$$!

The other thing I did recently was to have a color analysis. I'm old enough to remember doing this back in the late 1980s, when the book "Color Me Beautiful" came out, and at that time I was told that I was a "winter" and that I should wear black (NOT grey!), white (NOT cream!) and plenty of jewel tones. Welllllll, that was a long time ago, and my dark brown hair is now various shades of grey. So off I went to have it done again, and... surprise!... black and white are OUT, grey and cream are IN, and jewel tones are doing me no favors. Teal blue and forest green are my friends, but cobalt and sapphire are out the door. What's most interesting about all this is that I've found I agree with her. When I swap out my black cardigan for a navy or charcoal one, and put a cream-grey-and navy scarf around my neck, I won't say I look 20 years younger, but I do look much more rested.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This is what I had but I am not sure they are me. I think it is more the feeling I wanted to give then how I feel.


I think these are great words! Do they feel like the image you want to project? Because I think that's what she means by "style words."


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm going to shop my own closet as much as I can this summer. I've accumulated way more clothes than I need. The only things I might buy are a few dresses or skirts. I haven't worn a dress in ages.


I'd love to find a couple of dresses, also, but everything I look at on line looks much too young for me. Maybe because I'm mostly seeing floral prints. I probably need to look in different places!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> April stats
> bags in 0
> bags out 0
> slgs in 2 (not received yet)
> slgs out 7
> 
> I'm a little mad at myself because I bought an SLG today on ebay just to use up my ebay bucks. I didn't need it but it was cheap.


7 SLGs out is good, though!


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Sorry to be MIA. I’m lurking and liking
> 
> I’m currently on holiday so I’m missing all of my bags. The only bags with me are my Longchamp pliage and Diorever WOC. Here are some pictures.
> 
> I’m not really doing any of the challenges; since I got my YSL Envelope all of my rotation attempts have failed. I love it, and it’s all I carry for the work week. I’m hoping I get bored of it soon and start to rotate, but right now it would be too hard to fight it


I always enjoy your travel photos!!

I myself was in Singapore from Sunday to Wednesday.  It was a business trip so schedule was a bit tight, but of course I did squeeze some shopping time!   Add to this that we were staying at a hotel in Orchard Road.  Our hotel was a few steps aways from shopping malls.  I brought my Mulberry Leighton for my official functions while I used my BV Pillow for going around the city after official duties. 

Btw, I posted about my bag temptation here.  Well, I did not buy the Braun Buffel bag after all.  But I did get a nylon Longchamp to scratch the itch!


----------



## msd_bags

Oh, and I bought a Laduree charm at the inflight duty free store.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Oh, and I bought a Laduree charm at the inflight duty free store.
> View attachment 4421196


Love the charm... so cute! Pretty color combo.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Sorry to be MIA. I’m lurking and liking
> 
> I’m currently on holiday so I’m missing all of my bags. The only bags with me are my Longchamp pliage and Diorever WOC. Here are some pictures.
> 
> I’m not really doing any of the challenges; since I got my YSL Envelope all of my rotation attempts have failed. I love it, and it’s all I carry for the work week. I’m hoping I get bored of it soon and start to rotate, but right now it would be too hard to fight it


Love these photo's . Your challenge is to stay in those two bags as long as possible. lol Have a wonderful time.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'd love to find a couple of dresses, also, but everything I look at on line looks much too young for me. Maybe because I'm mostly seeing floral prints. I probably need to look in different places!


I did get some small floral print blouse because the colors were good for me and the cut was long enough, but overall I prefer clean lines and no pattern so I can have more fun with my bags. When fall stuff starts coming back in I will have to work on that stuff. I am almost all set with spring summer. Just waiting for the weather here to cooperate so I can wear them. One of the things that messed with certain outfits was the lack of the right shoe to complete the outfit for spring but I have now pickup some stuff. The book you recommended really helped.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I always enjoy your travel photos!!
> 
> I myself was in Singapore from Sunday to Wednesday.  It was a business trip so schedule was a bit tight, but of course I did squeeze some shopping time!   Add to this that we were staying at a hotel in Orchard Road.  Our hotel was a few steps aways from shopping malls.  I brought my Mulberry Leighton for my official functions while I used my BV Pillow for going around the city after official duties.
> 
> Btw, I posted about my bag temptation here.  Well, I did not buy the Braun Buffel bag after all.  But I did get a nylon Longchamp to scratch the itch!


Well done! That is a lot of money saved and longchamps are great for grab and go bags, specially in rainy weather.


----------



## dcooney4

Now I have to keep my word with the shop that sells my stuff. I told her when she sells the lv she has from me then I will bring her another one. It motivated her . Now I have to figure out which one to send her. It is between my neverful or my totally mm. I used to love my totally but I rarely use it any more. Visually my neverful is so much prettier now that she has a light patina. I think I just made my decision. What would you do?


----------



## msd_bags

Won't you need the zipper on the Totally?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> I always enjoy your travel photos!!
> 
> I myself was in Singapore from Sunday to Wednesday.  It was a business trip so schedule was a bit tight, but of course I did squeeze some shopping time!   Add to this that we were staying at a hotel in Orchard Road.  Our hotel was a few steps aways from shopping malls.  I brought my Mulberry Leighton for my official functions while I used my BV Pillow for going around the city after official duties.
> 
> Btw, I posted about my bag temptation here.  Well, I did not buy the Braun Buffel bag after all.  But I did get a nylon Longchamp to scratch the itch!



Thank you! Well done on resisting the Buffel bag purchase! Love your new oxblood bracelet 



dcooney4 said:


> Love these photo's . Your challenge is to stay in those two bags as long as possible. lol Have a wonderful time.



Lol. Yes, I should make up the challenges I can easily undertake  Thank you! 



ElainePG said:


> I'm the opposite of you and @dcooney4 in terms of height... I just barely make it to 5 feet when I go to my doctor's office for a physical.  So I look for clothes that give me a long line, instead of radically different colors on the top and the bottom, which would cut me right in half.
> 
> When I did my style words (following the exercises in Brenda's book) they came out to be *classic*, *understated*, *tasteful*, *elegant*. I've been living with these words for a couple of months, and they still feel right to me. They've helped me as I've shopped for some new pieces: every time I see something, I bump it up against these four words, and if it doesn't match, I put it back on the rack. This has saved me a lot of time and $$$!
> 
> The other thing I did recently was to have a color analysis. I'm old enough to remember doing this back in the late 1980s, when the book "Color Me Beautiful" came out, and at that time I was told that I was a "winter" and that I should wear black (NOT grey!), white (NOT cream!) and plenty of jewel tones. Welllllll, that was a long time ago, and my dark brown hair is now various shades of grey. So off I went to have it done again, and... surprise!... black and white are OUT, grey and cream are IN, and jewel tones are doing me no favors. Teal blue and forest green are my friends, but cobalt and sapphire are out the door. What's most interesting about all this is that I've found I agree with her. When I swap out my black cardigan for a navy or charcoal one, and put a cream-grey-and navy scarf around my neck, I won't say I look 20 years younger, but I do look much more rested.



This sounds wonderful. A very thoughtful approach to curating and shopping your own wardrobe 

I don’t spend too much time thinking about my wardrobe. I know I have a certain identifiable style because people comment on it, but I’ve sort of just wandered into it by wearing things I like. I’m brunette and bright colours suit me. I find it easy to keep a wardrobe of well tailored trousers and match it with bright blazers and neutral tops. I wear a lot of lace, and stiletto heels in office, while outside I wear ballerina pumps. 

I was sitting in a tucked away corner of the office the other day, and I heard two of my colleagues talking. One of them complimented the other’s outfit and the other replied “Yes, this is new, I don’t often wear blazers. Not like Dawn who has every colour in blazers. Have you seen her pink one?” And then they proceeded to have a very flattering conversation about my wardrobe  I think it’s rare for the (inadvertent in this case!) eavesdropper to hear something nice about themselves and I was duly appreciative


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Won't you need the zipper on the Totally?


I thought about that but in really bad weather I have been carrying the Furla since it is not so big and easier to get through crowds. If it sells I still have 5 big totes not including the slightly smaller zipped Furla. We should have done a grouping by style. It was a real eye opener to count 5 big totes when I am not a big bag girl.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I thought about that but in really bad weather I have been carrying the Furla since it is not so big and easier to get through crowds. If it sells I still have 5 big totes not including the slightly smaller zipped Furla. We should have done a grouping by style. It was a real eye opener to count 5 big totes when I am not a big bag girl.


That's a good idea. We should do a grouping by style.


----------



## dcooney4

I have never had anything go so quick. I dropped the bag off this morning. She had customers so I didn’t stay long. Tonight I checked just to see if she had listed it yet and it was already sold. It took the other one a few months to go. It is so weird. I always try to hold the space open in my closet for the bags I give her in case they don’t sell and come back.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> I have never had anything go so quick. I dropped the bag off this morning. She had customers so I didn’t stay long. Tonight I checked just to see if she had listed it yet and it was already sold. It took the other one a few months to go. It is so weird. I always try to hold the space open in my closet for the bags I give her in case they don’t sell and come back.


Congratulations on the sale!


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> I'm going to shop my own closet as much as I can this summer. I've accumulated way more clothes than I need. The only things I might buy are a few dresses or skirts. I haven't worn a dress in ages.


+1 on shopping summer closet. I was on mat leave last summer so bought a bunch of clothes I can not wear to work (and a bunch for work I have not worn yet). So good for summer clothes. Shoes however I need more of. Bought a pair in Paris and eying another pair before I return home.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> April stats
> bags in 0
> bags out 0
> slgs in 2 (not received yet)
> slgs out 7
> 
> I'm a little mad at myself because I bought an SLG today on ebay just to use up my ebay bucks. I didn't need it but it was cheap.


Congrats! Great stats


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> Usually I pick my outfit and then choose my bag. This month I am going to challenge myself by picking what bag I want to wear and then creating outfits to go  with the bags. Now that I have a few bags that are not just neutral I am going to have some fun with them. Are you giving yourself any challenges this month?


Great stats! Fun challenge...I admit I do that a lot - pick bag first....


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been naughty, so my stats are no good…
> 
> *Bags*
> In: 2
> Out: 0
> but I'm thinking of getting rid of 2! And my last purchase was in early March and these were in late April, so do I technically get to say I went 30 days without shopping?
> 
> Here's a link to another thread where I posted my two new purchases (yes, after all my posts I finally bought that nice spinner work bag. My Samsonite kicked the can hard - the handle broke off and so did a wheel!! And I bought a bag from a brand not-yet discussed on TPF!)
> 
> *SLGS*
> In: 0
> Out: 0
> (although I was tempted by a Bulgari wallet, and the OAD sample sale! But I stayed strong!)
> 
> I only have 3-4 months left before graduate school, so I'm throwing almost all my spare funds into savings so I can live off of that without debt. I signed a lease on a nice apartment in my new city, but other than that I'll have to live very simply! I still have several small items I'd like to pick up, and luckily for my wallet, all of them cost under $300. Then I swear I'll only be shopping my closet!! I just really enjoy reading this thread, even if I do a terrible job sticking to the theme!


Good luck with your no debt goal!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Speaking of packing up and moving to a new city, what would you take with you if you had to fit your bag collection into the back of your car (not a U-Haul haha), or even into two luggages for a plane ride? Could you downsize, and if you could, what's keeping you from getting rid of all the bags you'd leave behind now?


When we moved to USA I refused to ship my hermes bags - even though they would be insured, too much of pain to replace. So I literally nested them inside each other to look like one bag and had my mom, DH and me carry 3 each n plane. Then I brought remaining ones over on later trips. I think my mom rolled her eyes way too many times that trip. 
It is a good question. I do not downsize since we have a large house with lots of space (including large walk-in closet). If we ever moved some place with limited space (we are always toying with idea of moving to Hong Kong) I would definitely consider downsizing since I hate clutter! So I guess space would be my limitation. I would not store bags for an extended period of time. 
What are you planning on doing?


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> Bals pack flat so I would bring those. I'd bring all the bags that I carry most now. The bags I'd leave behind are those I don't carry a lot. Many of those I'm not crazy about. I haven't gotten rid of them because right now, I don't have the energy to deal with selling, and I can't give them away without at least trying to get some money for them. My plan is to complete the year and look at my carrying stats then to see if something really needs to go.


Same! Year goal is to end up wth only bags I love and use.


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Sorry to be MIA. I’m lurking and liking
> 
> I’m currently on holiday so I’m missing all of my bags. The only bags with me are my Longchamp pliage and Diorever WOC. Here are some pictures.
> 
> I’m not really doing any of the challenges; since I got my YSL Envelope all of my rotation attempts have failed. I love it, and it’s all I carry for the work week. I’m hoping I get bored of it soon and start to rotate, but right now it would be too hard to fight it


Beautiful pics!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> April stats:
> 
> 1 bag out
> No bags or SLG’s in (I’m not interested in anything right now.)
> 4 handbags and several items of jewelry to sell
> Every household / furniture / office item I listed went super quickly! Whoop!
> I’m continuing to review everything we own to exit everything that can/should go. If it doubt, it’s going out. Nothing extra. Nothing sub-optimized.
> 
> What I’ve already listed will stay listed for now. But, going forward, I’ve decided to donate / gift anything worth $500 or less.  I used to have some measure of fun selling - it was almost a hobby. But, I’m sooooooo over that now.


Where I live I actually find it easier to sell stuff super cheap - like baby items for $10. Then to try to find a place to donate since the hours for drop off while be during my office hours, or far out of city, or the items must be perfect. I just take a pic, list really cheap and only allow pick up someone is home (or do porch pick up if not raining). About half the time I give it for free anyways when person shows up - as long as they are on time and polite! It makes me feel good the items are being used and not directly in trash.


----------



## lynne_ross

Apr stats - no bags in/out. Sold 2 bracelets and a ton of home wear and sunglasses! 
May - hoping to sell 2 bags that have been listed forever - will take both to consignment, plan to continue purging my jewelry and home/baby items.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Great stats! Fun challenge...I admit I do that a lot - pick bag first....


I wish I did this previously. It is making it fun to mix things up.


----------



## lynne_ross

Luckily it is May since I just bought a bag! Got luckily in Hermes Paris!! Will post details later. Off to do more shopping since last day and I need to get some gifts.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have never had anything go so quick. I dropped the bag off this morning. She had customers so I didn’t stay long. Tonight I checked just to see if she had listed it yet and it was already sold. It took the other one a few months to go. It is so weird. I always try to hold the space open in my closet for the bags I give her in case they don’t sell and come back.


That was fast!  Was it the Neverfull?


lynne_ross said:


> Luckily it is May since I just bought a bag! Got luckily in Hermes Paris!! Will post details later. Off to do more shopping since last day and I need to get some gifts.


Can’t wait to see!! 

I bought a bag (Longchamp Le Pliage Club) on April 30, last day of my trip.  I would have had a no bag in April if that didn’t happen. [emoji16]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lynne_ross said:


> When we moved to USA I refused to ship my hermes bags - even though they would be insured, too much of pain to replace. So I literally nested them inside each other to look like one bag and had my mom, DH and me carry 3 each n plane. Then I brought remaining ones over on later trips. I think my mom rolled her eyes way too many times that trip.
> It is a good question. I do not downsize since we have a large house with lots of space (including large walk-in closet). If we ever moved some place with limited space (we are always toying with idea of moving to Hong Kong) I would definitely consider downsizing since I hate clutter! So I guess space would be my limitation. I would not store bags for an extended period of time.
> What are you planning on doing?


Luckily my new place seems to have a decent walk-in closet!! And my DBF and family have very kindly volunteered to help me move, so between all of us I should be able to bring everything I want to ring. I think I may leave the sentimental, lesser used bags behind, but I just am so attached to so many of them that I don't really see that happening! I am also a serial over-packer; I just love to be prepared for every situation and that includes situations where I might need a bag!

Excited to hear about your Paris trip and score!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> That was fast!  Was it the Neverfull?
> 
> Can’t wait to see!!
> 
> I bought a bag (Longchamp Le Pliage Club) on April 30, last day of my trip.  I would have had a no bag in April if that didn’t happen. [emoji16]


No I sold the Totally and kept the neverful.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> That was fast!  Was it the Neverfull?
> 
> Can’t wait to see!!
> 
> I bought a bag (Longchamp Le Pliage Club) on April 30, last day of my trip.  I would have had a no bag in April if that didn’t happen. [emoji16]


I bought bags on the 28 th of April, so don’t feel bad.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have never had anything go so quick. I dropped the bag off this morning. She had customers so I didn’t stay long. Tonight I checked just to see if she had listed it yet and it was already sold. It took the other one a few months to go. It is so weird. I always try to hold the space open in my closet for the bags I give her in case they don’t sell and come back.


That's great news!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Luckily it is May since I just bought a bag! Got luckily in Hermes Paris!! Will post details later. Off to do more shopping since last day and I need to get some gifts.


That's really exciting! Look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## ElainePG

I've been carrying my bright yellow Balenciaga City all week, because I needed the extra room, and suddenly I looked down yesterday and... eek! ... there was color transfer from my black jeans on the handle that's closest to my body. 

I've had this bag for four years, but the jeans are fairly new (just bought this year) so I guess I should have washed them before carrying the bag. But I've never, ever, EVER had an issue with color transfer with any of my bags, so it honestly never crossed my mind to watch out for this. Lesson learned.

Fortunately, tPF to the rescue! I searched out a number of solutions, but the one I chose was a product called "Bye Bye Dye" from Lovin' My Bags. I've used a lot of their products over the years, and I've always been very pleased, so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eye crossed that this one works as promised.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my bright yellow Balenciaga City all week, because I needed the extra room, and suddenly I looked down yesterday and... eek! ... there was color transfer from my black jeans on the handle that's closest to my body.
> 
> I've had this bag for four years, but the jeans are fairly new (just bought this year) so I guess I should have washed them before carrying the bag. But I've never, ever, EVER had an issue with color transfer with any of my bags, so it honestly never crossed my mind to watch out for this. Lesson learned.
> 
> Fortunately, tPF to the rescue! I searched out a number of solutions, but the one I chose was a product called "Bye Bye Dye" from Lovin' My Bags. I've used a lot of their products over the years, and I've always been very pleased, so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eye crossed that this one works as promised.


Let us know how it works. I had blue dye on my Azur speedy canvas once ,but it came right off with a non alcohol baby wipe.


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> That was fast!  Was it the Neverfull?
> 
> Can’t wait to see!!
> 
> I bought a bag (Longchamp Le Pliage Club) on April 30, last day of my trip.  I would have had a no bag in April if that didn’t happen. [emoji16]


DH and I went to the Paris outlets today, first time and we come here every year. It was fun. It was freezing cold and raining so was nice to get out of city for a few hours. Anyways, they had a longchamp outlet so I picked up a le pliage for my mom and one for our Nanny - rewards for managing our kids while we are away! Hard to resist them here since they are SO much cheaper.


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Luckily my new place seems to have a decent walk-in closet!! And my DBF and family have very kindly volunteered to help me move, so between all of us I should be able to bring everything I want to ring. I think I may leave the sentimental, lesser used bags behind, but I just am so attached to so many of them that I don't really see that happening! I am also a serial over-packer; I just love to be prepared for every situation and that includes situations where I might need a bag!
> 
> Excited to hear about your Paris trip and score!!


I say bring everything you have. Then if you don’t use you can sell/donate them vs, forgetting about them at your old place. Good luck with the move!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my bright yellow Balenciaga City all week, because I needed the extra room, and suddenly I looked down yesterday and... eek! ... there was color transfer from my black jeans on the handle that's closest to my body.
> 
> I've had this bag for four years, but the jeans are fairly new (just bought this year) so I guess I should have washed them before carrying the bag. But I've never, ever, EVER had an issue with color transfer with any of my bags, so it honestly never crossed my mind to watch out for this. Lesson learned.
> 
> Fortunately, tPF to the rescue! I searched out a number of solutions, but the one I chose was a product called "Bye Bye Dye" from Lovin' My Bags. I've used a lot of their products over the years, and I've always been very pleased, so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eye crossed that this one works as promised.


This sucks! I use lexol ph wipes on my h bags when something happens to them. It cleans out everything including colour transfer. I keep them on hand at home since my kids have managed to spill stuff on my bags before! 
Good luck with cleaning it!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my bright yellow Balenciaga City all week, because I needed the extra room, and suddenly I looked down yesterday and... eek! ... there was color transfer from my black jeans on the handle that's closest to my body.
> 
> I've had this bag for four years, but the jeans are fairly new (just bought this year) so I guess I should have washed them before carrying the bag. But I've never, ever, EVER had an issue with color transfer with any of my bags, so it honestly never crossed my mind to watch out for this. Lesson learned.
> 
> Fortunately, tPF to the rescue! I searched out a number of solutions, but the one I chose was a product called "Bye Bye Dye" from Lovin' My Bags. I've used a lot of their products over the years, and I've always been very pleased, so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eye crossed that this one works as promised.


I hope you are successful in removing the stain. Let us know how it works. Afterwards, condition your bag. I find that conditioner on my light colored bags helps. If there is transfer, it is on the conditioner, not soaked into the leather, and cleans off. My favorite to avoid color transfer is Blackrock leather n rich. It also helps the leather glow.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!


It's gorgeous! I love this shade of blue.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous! I love this shade of blue.


Me too! It looks like a blue I might be able to use in colder months. I bought a camel coloured Burberry cashmere jacket too so hoping it will go together for chilly weather - like now actually! Freezing here!


----------



## lynne_ross

Also, I believe there are a few shawl lovers on here. I bought my first lv shawl yesterday. Went with a cream/mocha colour. DH at first said he hated the lv on it but when I tried it on he loved it. I love the solid colour options since all my hermes shawls are colourful.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I hope you are successful in removing the stain. Let us know how it works. Afterwards, condition your bag. I find that conditioner on my light colored bags helps. If there is transfer, it is on the conditioner, not soaked into the leather, and cleans off. My favorite to avoid color transfer is Blackrock leather n rich. It also helps the leather glow.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've conditioned the bag with LMB products, but in looking back at my notes, it's been a really long time. Like, four years. Clearly, the conditioner had worn off. At least, I'm assuming conditioners DO wear off over time? I don't know anything about the Blackrock products. Are they sold everywhere?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!


This is a stunning shade of blue. Sort of an "Atlantic Ocean in wintertime" blue, if that makes sense. Congratulations... great purchase!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Also, I believe there are a few shawl lovers on here. I bought my first lv shawl yesterday. Went with a cream/mocha colour. DH at first said he hated the lv on it but when I tried it on he loved it. I love the solid colour options since all my hermes shawls are colourful.


Sounds gorgeous. It sounds as though it will be perfect with your new Burberry coat, although I'm sure some of your colorful H shawls will also work.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've conditioned the bag with LMB products, but in looking back at my notes, it's been a really long time. Like, four years. Clearly, the conditioner had worn off. At least, I'm assuming conditioners DO wear off over time? I don't know anything about the Blackrock products. Are they sold everywhere?


It's on Amazon and ebay. I've never found it locally. It has some wax in it which adds some waterproofing and protection. I don't know if you can get that level of protection from a regular conditioner.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!


Stunning!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my bright yellow Balenciaga City all week, because I needed the extra room, and suddenly I looked down yesterday and... eek! ... there was color transfer from my black jeans on the handle that's closest to my body.
> 
> I've had this bag for four years, but the jeans are fairly new (just bought this year) so I guess I should have washed them before carrying the bag. But I've never, ever, EVER had an issue with color transfer with any of my bags, so it honestly never crossed my mind to watch out for this. Lesson learned.
> 
> Fortunately, tPF to the rescue! I searched out a number of solutions, but the one I chose was a product called "Bye Bye Dye" from Lovin' My Bags. I've used a lot of their products over the years, and I've always been very pleased, so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eye crossed that this one works as promised.


Hope you can get the color transfer off!  When I was not yet on TPF, my sister got denim transfer on my light pink Coach swingpack which I lent to her.  I washed it with soap and water (can’t even recall what soap (detergent?) I used then).  It worked but not completely, but passable.  I didn’t even think of conditioning the leather after.[emoji3]


lynne_ross said:


> DH and I went to the Paris outlets today, first time and we come here every year. It was fun. It was freezing cold and raining so was nice to get out of city for a few hours. Anyways, they had a longchamp outlet so I picked up a le pliage for my mom and one for our Nanny - rewards for managing our kids while we are away! Hard to resist them here since they are SO much cheaper.


This is my “problem” with Longchamp nylon.  Sometimes I get them just to have a souvenir because they are fairly affordable.



lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!


Beautiful bag and color!!


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!



What a beautiful Kelly! It’s a very unique shade of blue and will look great with your camel Burberry coat.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> This is a stunning shade of blue. Sort of an "Atlantic Ocean in wintertime" blue, if that makes sense. Congratulations... great purchase!


That does make sense! I is a true blue to me.


----------



## lynne_ross

msd_bags said:


> Hope you can get the color transfer off!  When I was not yet on TPF, my sister got denim transfer on my light pink Coach swingpack which I lent to her.  I washed it with soap and water (can’t even recall what soap (detergent?) I used then).  It worked but not completely, but passable.  I didn’t even think of conditioning the leather after.[emoji3]
> 
> This is my “problem” with Longchamp nylon.  Sometimes I get them just to have a souvenir because they are fairly affordable.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and color!!


I think they are great gift. I am kicking myself I did not get one for myself now! I really love my travel one but plan to look at airport yet.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> What a beautiful Kelly! It’s a very unique shade of blue and will look great with your camel Burberry coat.


Thanks! I love my blues. I hope it works with my collection since it is similar to my birkin. Will need to get all my blues out while home and decide. My DH already loves it so likely a keeper regardless.


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!



< faints >
It’s beautiful! [emoji173]️
I’m off to read your story on the Paris thread!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Sold a bag that I loved but never wore at the consignment shop today. It was one of my LV. Sad to see it go but happy to get the funds. Also ordered one more micro sutton today before I found out about the LV. I have found that little Mz to be the easiest grab and go bag for me.


Congrats! if it got sold so quickly, then it was meant to be! 



msd_bags said:


> Oh, and I bought a Laduree charm at the inflight duty free store.
> View attachment 4421196


so cute!! lovely colours!! 


dcooney4 said:


> I have never had anything go so quick. I dropped the bag off this morning. She had customers so I didn’t stay long. Tonight I checked just to see if she had listed it yet and it was already sold. It took the other one a few months to go. It is so weird. I always try to hold the space open in my closet for the bags I give her in case they don’t sell and come back.


  woohoo!!


----------



## ksuromax

lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!


Fabulous shade of blue!!


----------



## chippylover

Can anyone suggest a bag organiser for the longchamp le pliage that’s not expensive but one that is not the typical rectangle
Shape that sits at the bottom of the bag? I am looking for one that covers the whole inside of the bag all the way to the top. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## dcooney4

chippylover said:


> Can anyone suggest a bag organiser for the longchamp le pliage that’s not expensive but one that is not the typical rectangle
> Shape that sits at the bottom of the bag? I am looking for one that covers the whole inside of the bag all the way to the top. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


I would like to know that too.


----------



## ipsum

What are you guys going to give your mom on mother's day?

Our usual tradition has been a bucket of flowers plus dinner at a fancy place but it'd be a nice to surprise my mom. Just running out of new ideas.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my bright yellow Balenciaga City all week, because I needed the extra room, and suddenly I looked down yesterday and... eek! ... there was color transfer from my black jeans on the handle that's closest to my body.
> 
> I've had this bag for four years, but the jeans are fairly new (just bought this year) so I guess I should have washed them before carrying the bag. But I've never, ever, EVER had an issue with color transfer with any of my bags, so it honestly never crossed my mind to watch out for this. Lesson learned.
> 
> Fortunately, tPF to the rescue! I searched out a number of solutions, but the one I chose was a product called "Bye Bye Dye" from Lovin' My Bags. I've used a lot of their products over the years, and I've always been very pleased, so I'm keeping my fingers, toes, and eye crossed that this one works as promised.


Oh no! I hope this works out. Please share your results.


lynne_ross said:


> DH and I went to the Paris outlets today, first time and we come here every year. It was fun. It was freezing cold and raining so was nice to get out of city for a few hours. Anyways, they had a longchamp outlet so I picked up a le pliage for my mom and one for our Nanny - rewards for managing our kids while we are away! Hard to resist them here since they are SO much cheaper.


You pick souvenirs that are so much better than I get. My main request is just no more straw.  What in the world makes anyone who _*knows*_ me think I want straw nick knacks in my home???? LOL!


lynne_ross said:


> Here is my new bag. Bleu de nord Kelly 28 ghw. I am curious how it compares to my other hermes blues, so will take comparison pic once home. I believe it fits well with my collection and can wait to use it! I posted my story in hermes Paris thread since I always benefit from what others post.
> I also bought a bunch of other items on this trips, all things that were on my shopping list!


Classy and beautiful!
Please share the comparison shot!


ipsum said:


> What are you guys going to give your mom on mother's day?
> 
> Our usual tradition has been a bucket of flowers plus dinner at a fancy place but it'd be a nice to surprise my mom. Just running out of new ideas.


I had amazing grandparents who taught me, loved me and cared for me. Sadly, they are all gone. I had a freakishly brilliant Daddy who was also loving, supportive and a bundle of laughs. All of my good came from him and, I hope to be worthy of his legacy. I miss Daddy. 

But because life is interesting, I’m left with the entity that claims it is my mother as it still roams the earth leaving chaos and destruction in her wake. I step nimbly away and send her a card. I’m not taking in poison on Mother’s Day.   

I envy all of you who have good moms. Please shower then with crazy amounts of love as they didn’t have to be all that they were and are to you. 

Now for ideas:

• Dinner at home led by the kids. That’s always a hilarious time. Let a 6 year old be the sommelier describing the lemonade and you will laugh for months.
• Dessert buffet of items that begin with the same letter as her first name
• Foods in her favorite color?
• Thank you jar - cut mini scrolls and write something you’re thankful for on each. Place them all in a beautiful glass jar adorned with a ribbon
• I saw someplace that makes socks with peoples pictures. Perhaps she’d like that?
• A tabletop book of special photos and memories
• Spa day

I’ll keep thinking


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your mom. That makes me so sad. I am so blessed to have the greatest mom. My gift to her is always time, time with us and my kids. I just had dinner with my parents tonight since I had to pick up the kids anyways. My son cried all the way home since he was sad to leave grandma. He did not cry when I left lol!


It still makes me sad. 

But, I’m always happy to hear that others have great moms. You’re lucky to have her be a great mom and grandmom!!!


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> What are you guys going to give your mom on mother's day?
> 
> Our usual tradition has been a bucket of flowers plus dinner at a fancy place but it'd be a nice to surprise my mom. Just running out of new ideas.


I am having her over for brunch but I don't know what gift because she said she didn't want a gift multiple times. Still going to pick something up but don't know what.


----------



## whateve

ipsum said:


> What are you guys going to give your mom on mother's day?
> 
> Our usual tradition has been a bucket of flowers plus dinner at a fancy place but it'd be a nice to surprise my mom. Just running out of new ideas.


My mom has been gone for years. DH's mom died last year. My son's birthday is in the same week as Mother's Day, so we go out to eat with him to celebrate both. We usually avoid going out on that Sunday because restaurants tend to be less than perfect on holidays.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I am having her over for brunch but I don't know what gift because she said she didn't want a gift multiple times. Still going to pick something up but don't know what.


We're doing the same; I did pick up an orchid for a small gift.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Would one of the mods mind taking down the sticky post?  Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been so busy I haven’t had a minute to buy anything. Which isn’t a bad thing. Lol!

I am going to get my unwanted jewelry (9 pieces) out of consignment, however. I learned of this place from a referral but I just don’t think they have enough traffic to sell the items. So, as much as I despise the idea of selling the items myself, I’m going to try. If I drop the price 25% under where they had the items priced, they should easily move. An, I’ll still make more than I would have with their 40% cut. 

However, before I list, I’m going to take it all to a different jeweler to see if it makes sense to have some of it redesigned.  In particular, there are some truly beautiful stones (diamonds and rubies) that would cost quite a bit to buy now.  It may be worth it to have them all reset and just sell any remaining settings for next to nothing. We’ll see.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> We're doing the same; I did pick up an orchid for a small gift.


I wanted to do that to but she said no more flowers. All the flowers we gave her for her birthday last month are still thriving and she has run out of room for them. I even went to some small gift shops yesterday that have unique gifts but nothing that would be her style.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been so busy I haven’t had a minute to buy anything. Which isn’t a bad thing. Lol!
> 
> I am going to get my unwanted jewelry (9 pieces) out of consignment, however. I learned of this place from a referral but I just don’t think they have enough traffic to sell the items. So, as much as I despise the idea of selling the items myself, I’m going to try. If I drop the price 25% under where they had the items priced, they should easily move. An, I’ll still make more than I would have with their 40% cut.
> 
> However, before I list, I’m going to take it all to a different jeweler to see if it makes sense to have some of it redesigned.  In particular, there are some truly beautiful stones (diamonds and rubies) that would cost quite a bit to buy now.  It may be worth it to have them all reset and just sell any remaining settings for next to nothing. We’ll see.


Good for you! I hate when stuff just sits too. Thanks to your challenge last month I am so happy that bag is gone. It kind of feels odd not having anything that absolutely must go.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been so busy I haven’t had a minute to buy anything. Which isn’t a bad thing. Lol!
> 
> I am going to get my unwanted jewelry (9 pieces) out of consignment, however. I learned of this place from a referral but I just don’t think they have enough traffic to sell the items. So, as much as I despise the idea of selling the items myself, I’m going to try. If I drop the price 25% under where they had the items priced, they should easily move. An, I’ll still make more than I would have with their 40% cut.
> 
> However, before I list, I’m going to take it all to a different jeweler to see if it makes sense to have some of it redesigned.  In particular, there are some truly beautiful stones (diamonds and rubies) that would cost quite a bit to buy now.  It may be worth it to have them all reset and just sell any remaining settings for next to nothing. We’ll see.


Good luck with your jewelry. I like the idea of changing it to something else. I still need to go through all my stuff and separate out what I plan to give to my daughter and then sell the rest. I plan to use a consignor for the designor pieces and then the rest I will need to sell for scraps. Luckily, I don’t think I have a ton of pieces to sell. 

I also need to take in a bag or 2 to a consignor. I am committed to selling one of my birkins, but I am now considering selling a second one. I never use it. I literally can not remember the last time I used it. But it was my first one and I ordered it in the exact specs and I got it to celebrating getting my professional designation. So it is special and I can never get it back once sold since another one would not have the same memories attached to it. So I am struggling with that. DH says sell it and buy something you will use more..no emotion there lol!


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Good luck with your jewelry. I like the idea of changing it to something else. I still need to go through all my stuff and separate out what I plan to give to my daughter and then sell the rest. I plan to use a consignor for the designor pieces and then the rest I will need to sell for scraps. Luckily, I don’t think I have a ton of pieces to sell.
> 
> I also need to take in a bag or 2 to a consignor. I am committed to selling one of my birkins, but I am now considering selling a second one. I never use it. I literally can not remember the last time I used it. But it was my first one and I ordered it in the exact specs and I got it to celebrating getting my professional designation. So it is special and I can never get it back once sold since another one would not have the same memories attached to it. So I am struggling with that. DH says sell it and buy something you will use more..no emotion there lol!


What I do now if I have a sentimental attachment to a bag I take a few really good pictures of it. The totally I just sold was an anniversary gift I picked out. Dh could careless that I sold it as I chose it and he couldn’t tell one from another. I even asked if he minded. His only thought was could I have gotten more for it.lol  It does feel a bit weird because it sold so quick. Take your bag out and let it sit on a counter or table and keep looking at it for a few days. Your answer will come whether to keep it or not.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> What I do now if I have a sentimental attachment to a bag I take a few really good pictures of it. The totally I just sold was an anniversary gift I picked out. Dh could careless that I sold it as I chose it and he couldn’t tell one from another. I even asked if he minded. His only thought was could I have gotten more for it.lol  It does feel a bit weird because it sold so quick. Take your bag out and let it sit on a counter or table and keep looking at it for a few days. Your answer will come whether to keep it or not.


That is great advice! Will take out this week and get consignment quote then see how I feel.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I wanted to do that to but she said no more flowers. All the flowers we gave her for her birthday last month are still thriving and she has run out of room for them. I even went to some small gift shops yesterday that have unique gifts but nothing that would be her style.


Soaps and lotions? My mom loves them and they do get used up...


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> However, before I list, I’m going to take it all to a different jeweler to see if it makes sense to have some of it redesigned.  In particular, there are some truly beautiful stones (diamonds and rubies) that would cost quite a bit to buy now.  It may be worth it to have them all reset and just sell any remaining settings for next to nothing. We’ll see.


I only did this once, but it worked out really well. I inherited my Gramma's engagement ring (I'm the only grandchild) and I had it tucked in a drawer for years because (1) it didn't fit me; (2) the setting was very old-fashioned; and (3) she had worn it for over 50 years, so the platinum was worn impossibly thin at the back. Finally, about 10 years ago, I brought it to a jeweler who does brilliant modern designs, and he made it into the most gorgeous ring for me that I wear on the middle finger of my right hand, which is the most comfy place for me to wear a right-hand ring. It's my only diamond ring (neither The Hubster nor I wanted an engagement ring... fortunately, we agreed on this!) and since it's a family piece, not a purchased one, it holds special meaning. I feel as though Gramma is with me every time I wear it.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Soaps and lotions? My mom loves them and they do get used up...


That's a really nice idea! I'd love to do this, except my Mom doesn't like fragranced things. Only the most basic of soaps (Ivory!) and body lotion (Neutrogena, I think). She is REALLY hard to shop for! 

I used to send flowers, but the flower shops get so busy on Mothers Day that the arrangements often don't last. Instead, I've taken to sending her flowers for her birthday (in November and for Passover (in March or April).

So The Hubster and I make a special dinner here, and buy her a pretty card.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Soaps and lotions? My mom loves them and they do get used up...


Thanks I might add those too. I remember having a conversation with her how she loves long nightgowns and hates pj's . Don't think it was a hint but I got her a beautiful long summer night gown.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I only did this once, but it worked out really well. I inherited my Gramma's engagement ring (I'm the only grandchild) and I had it tucked in a drawer for years because (1) it didn't fit me; (2) the setting was very old-fashioned; and (3) she had worn it for over 50 years, so the platinum was worn impossibly thin at the back. Finally, about 10 years ago, I brought it to a jeweler who does brilliant modern designs, and he made it into the most gorgeous ring for me that I wear on the middle finger of my right hand, which is the most comfy place for me to wear a right-hand ring. It's my only diamond ring (neither The Hubster nor I wanted an engagement ring... fortunately, we agreed on this!) and since it's a family piece, not a purchased one, it holds special meaning. I feel as though Gramma is with me every time I wear it.


I’m hoping that someone can do some beautiful transformations. Some of the items just look dated. 

I’m an only child of two only children (which sucks). Anyway, after a very spartan childhood through early high school where they spent NOTHING as they built their business, my dad started to spoil me once he was financially successful. (I think it was good it happened late so I didn’t feel “owed” anything.)

Anyway, my dad liked to buy me very nice fine jewelry pieces that were far to grand for 15, 16, 17... year old me.   One such piece is a ruby and diamond ring. It has large-ish, clear, high quality natural stones (5 rubies surrounding a diamond). 

But, it doesn’t look current because it was the 80’s/90’s and gold was muuuuuuuuuch cheaper then.  So, ring bands were substantial. Not the thin... er... ahem... dainty look that’s common now. And, yellow gold was “in” but, now I prefer white gold. It just looks so... Alexis Carrington from Dynasty. 

When I had it appraised for sale, the gemologist said ruby prices are going through the roof (who knew?) So, I feel cuckoo selling this ring with great stones and lots of gold for next to nothing. It would be worth it to put money against this to have something I’d enjoy knowing it came from my dad. 

He gave me another yg ring with a heart shaped emerald and diamond accents. Surely they can do something with that???? 

I wish there were better options for turning yg into wg. But, everything I’ve read says the rhodium plating will wear fairly quickly on originally yg pieces.  In any case, if I do get a good transformation on any of the items, I’ll share before and after.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Had a heart attack today. I was carrying my Dior WOC in my Max Mara large Whitney tote so that I could use the smaller bag when I went to lunch with colleagues.

Because I’m traveling and had done the same the day before, I didn’t “check” my bag before I went into the office this morning.

When lunch came around - no WOC. I looked all over the borrowed office where I‘d been working - no WOC. Rental car? Nope. I went back to the my hotel room - no bag. I was sick to my stomach. 

Later that afternoon, building security reached out to me. Evidently the WOC had somehow fallen out of my bag in the parking lot. (I had been juggling too many files, etc.) The office is in a large multi use shopping area / business park. Some teenagers found it and turned it in with everything in place!!!  I was happy to find out one of them had left contact information. I called and got all their names / addresses so I can send each of them a thank you note and gift card. The girl was so sweet. She really didn’t want me to do anything but, good acts should be acknowledged and rewarded. 

The world can seem a little crazy at times. It makes me so happy to know there are still honest people around.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Had a heart attack today. I was carrying my Dior WOC in my Max Mara large Whitney tote so that I could use the smaller bag when I went to lunch with colleagues.
> 
> Because I’m traveling and had done the same the day before, I didn’t “check” my bag before I went into the office this morning.
> 
> When lunch came around - no WOC. I looked all over the borrowed office where I‘d been working - no WOC. Rental car? Nope. I went back to the my hotel room - no bag. I was sick to my stomach.
> 
> Later that afternoon, building security reached out to me. Evidently the WOC had somehow fallen out of my bag in the parking lot. (I had been juggling too many files, etc.) The office is in a large multi use shopping area / business park. Some teenagers found it and turned it in with everything in place!!!  I was happy to find out one of them had left contact information. I called and got all their names / addresses so I can send each of them a thank you note and gift card. The girl was so sweet. She really didn’t want me to do anything but, good acts should be acknowledged and rewarded.
> 
> The world can seem a little crazy at times. It makes me so happy to know there are still honest people around.


OMG! I would have been so worried! It's wonderful to know there are honest people still. Once when we were traveling I found someone's wallet on the beach. I called them. They weren't especially appreciative. They couldn't come get it before we checked out so I just left it with the hotel staff.


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I only did this once, but it worked out really well. I inherited my Gramma's engagement ring (I'm the only grandchild) and I had it tucked in a drawer for years because (1) it didn't fit me; (2) the setting was very old-fashioned; and (3) she had worn it for over 50 years, so the platinum was worn impossibly thin at the back. Finally, about 10 years ago, I brought it to a jeweler who does brilliant modern designs, and he made it into the most gorgeous ring for me that I wear on the middle finger of my right hand, which is the most comfy place for me to wear a right-hand ring. It's my only diamond ring (neither The Hubster nor I wanted an engagement ring... fortunately, we agreed on this!) and since it's a family piece, not a purchased one, it holds special meaning. I feel as though Gramma is with me every time I wear it.


This is so sweet! I hope one of my granddaughters (have 3 kids, so hoping one gives me a granddaughter!) wears my engagement ring diamond some day! I hope it stays in the family.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Had a heart attack today. I was carrying my Dior WOC in my Max Mara large Whitney tote so that I could use the smaller bag when I went to lunch with colleagues.
> 
> Because I’m traveling and had done the same the day before, I didn’t “check” my bag before I went into the office this morning.
> 
> When lunch came around - no WOC. I looked all over the borrowed office where I‘d been working - no WOC. Rental car? Nope. I went back to the my hotel room - no bag. I was sick to my stomach.
> 
> Later that afternoon, building security reached out to me. Evidently the WOC had somehow fallen out of my bag in the parking lot. (I had been juggling too many files, etc.) The office is in a large multi use shopping area / business park. Some teenagers found it and turned it in with everything in place!!!  I was happy to find out one of them had left contact information. I called and got all their names / addresses so I can send each of them a thank you note and gift card. The girl was so sweet. She really didn’t want me to do anything but, good acts should be acknowledged and rewarded.
> 
> The world can seem a little crazy at times. It makes me so happy to know there are still honest people around.


This is so sweet! Nice to know there are good people out there!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Whelp, I just sold a pair of shoes and a dress. 

This reaffirms my decision not to sell under a certain price point. I don’t want to be bothered wrapping, packing, labeling, transporting and mailing this stuff.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> We settled on taking my mom for dinner next week. That is what she chose, she likes eating out.
> Not doing anything for mil. DH and and I are quite frustrated with her and fil. They make generic promises but never actionable or when it comes time to step up they refuse since they realize it requires them to compromise or give something up - simple example my mil literally refused to hold our baby at DH’s birthday dinner...the dinner in-laws insisted ‘treating us’ to. How is managing 3 young kids at a restaurant a treat. I do not understand how some people do not have the nurturer gene when it comes to their own kids. Plus it is a massive contrast compare to my mom!


My parents stopped babysitting when we had the third kid. They didn't think they could handle more than two. 
My MIL had a new younger boyfriend when our second child was born. We came to visit to show him to her but she wouldn't let us come to her house. She didn't want her younger boyfriend to know she was old enough to have grandchildren.


----------



## lynne_ross

whateve said:


> My parents stopped babysitting when we had the third kid. They didn't think they could handle more than two.
> My MIL had a new younger boyfriend when our second child was born. We came to visit to show him to her but she wouldn't let us come to her house. She didn't want her younger boyfriend to know she was old enough to have grandchildren.


That is kind of funny! 3 is a lot, I’ll give folks that!


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so happy for you!
> Where have I been. I’m a sci fi kooky fan. When I get home from vacay, I’m looking it up.
> 
> And, yes!  Isn’t TPF great for learning. I think that after our color weeks, I’ll sponsor a pre TPF week where we can share tales and <gasp!> photos of bags, ideas and thoughts we had pre TPF. Gosh, I had some horrors. LOL!  And, I didn’t know much of anything about handbags. That being said. I did have some good instinct which meant I had a few good bags. A couple of which I miss a little.
> 
> 
> Marvelous greys. That Muse takes my breath away. I should have ordered one before he closed.
> 
> And, I adore the Milla. I know I’ll add this to my collection at some point. This was a great bag for you to add to your collection.
> LOL! I get it. This is why I limit my bag buying. I run out of time to wear them.


@Sparkletastic (or anyone interested), Just passing on info because Marco Massaccesi is doing a Kickstarter and he just added a big pledge item that I thought you might be interested in because you had mentioned it would be cool to design a bag. The price is steep, but here's the description:

Pledge €2,500 or more
ABOUT US$ 2,801

BAG OF MY DREAMS (SPECIAL REWARD)

Design, create and receive your bag! You'll collaborate with me and my team and you'll be involved in the creation of YOUR style. Following your inputs we'll will create your bag, you'll be free to decide shape, dimensions and all details of the bag of your dreams. Bag will have your name embossed and it will remain a unique masterpiece forever! 
You'll be free to decide: 
* Bag shape and size. 
* Leather (any Nappa, Pebbled, Merinos, Verona, Pompei or Metallic calf). 
* Leather color (between all available ones at our tannery). 
* Lining color (any of our 15 available colors). 
* Hardware finishing (light gold, silver, light gunmetal, dark gunmetal, rose gold). 
* Embossed initials or complete name. 
* Matching key-chain and credit-card holder. 
* Special dust bag. 
* Special gift box.

ESTIMATED DELIVERY Sep 2019


I am not affiliated with him in any way, just a fellow bag lover who wants to see him continue making bags but also thought this is an awesome opportunity that he has given out (only available to 2 backers).

Feel free to ignore if you're not interested, sorry to bother everyone if so!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Had a heart attack today. I was carrying my Dior WOC in my Max Mara large Whitney tote so that I could use the smaller bag when I went to lunch with colleagues.
> 
> Because I’m traveling and had done the same the day before, I didn’t “check” my bag before I went into the office this morning.
> 
> When lunch came around - no WOC. I looked all over the borrowed office where I‘d been working - no WOC. Rental car? Nope. I went back to the my hotel room - no bag. I was sick to my stomach.
> 
> Later that afternoon, building security reached out to me. Evidently the WOC had somehow fallen out of my bag in the parking lot. (I had been juggling too many files, etc.) The office is in a large multi use shopping area / business park. Some teenagers found it and turned it in with everything in place!!!  I was happy to find out one of them had left contact information. I called and got all their names / addresses so I can send each of them a thank you note and gift card. The girl was so sweet. She really didn’t want me to do anything but, good acts should be acknowledged and rewarded.
> 
> The world can seem a little crazy at times. It makes me so happy to know there are still honest people around.


So sorry this happened... you must have been beside yourself.

But I'm so pleased that it had a happy ending. And your plan to send thank you notes & gift cards is perfect.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My parents stopped babysitting when we had the third kid. They didn't think they could handle more than two.
> My MIL had a new younger boyfriend when our second child was born. We came to visit to show him to her but she wouldn't let us come to her house. *She didn't want her younger boyfriend to know she was old enough to have grandchildren*.


It's absolutely none of my business, but I simply can't resist asking: what ever happened to that boyfriend? It's funny, in a way, but it isn't. But it is.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> We settled on taking my mom for dinner next week. That is what she chose, she likes eating out.
> Not doing anything for mil. DH and and I are quite frustrated with her and fil. They make generic promises but never actionable or when it comes time to step up they refuse since they realize it requires them to compromise or give something up - simple example my mil literally refused to hold our baby at DH’s birthday dinner...the dinner in-laws insisted ‘treating us’ to. How is managing 3 young kids at a restaurant a treat. I do not understand how some people do not have the nurturer gene when it comes to their own kids. Plus it is a massive contrast compare to my mom!


Well, looking on the bright side, at least you & DH see eye-to-eye on the subject of his parents. Imagine if you were annoyed, and he was defending them!   

I was in the same situation with my (late) in-laws. They were deinitely NOT nurturing, but The Hubster saw it and was the driving force behind us limiting our time with them. So I was never put in the middle. When we were first married I tried to make everyone happy (Little Mary Sunshine... that's me!) but after a few years I gave up. People are who they are, and my in-laws were NOT going to change. Fortunately The Hubster got on great with my parents, so that bond was a strong one.


----------



## christinemliu

lynne_ross said:


> That is kind of funny! 3 is a lot, I’ll give folks that!


Yes, my family too requires a ratio of 1:1 so the kids don't outnumber the adults. When we just had 2 kids, BOTH my Mom and my MIL were needed to babysit because they each didn't think they could do it alone. Now, with more than that, they need reinforcements, lol.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> It's absolutely none of my business, but I simply can't resist asking: what ever happened to that boyfriend? It's funny, in a way, but it isn't. But it is.


They lived together until he died of cancer. Eventually we were allowed to meet him and visit. I don't think he ever knew her age!


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m hoping that someone can do some beautiful transformations. Some of the items just look dated.
> 
> I’m an only child of two only children (which sucks). Anyway, after a very spartan childhood through early high school where they spent NOTHING as they built their business, my dad started to spoil me once he was financially successful. (I think it was good it happened late so I didn’t feel “owed” anything.)
> 
> Anyway, my dad liked to buy me very nice fine jewelry pieces that were far to grand for 15, 16, 17... year old me.   One such piece is a ruby and diamond ring. It has large-ish, clear, high quality natural stones (5 rubies surrounding a diamond).
> 
> But, it doesn’t look current because it was the 80’s/90’s and gold was muuuuuuuuuch cheaper then.  So, ring bands were substantial. Not the thin... er... ahem... dainty look that’s common now. And, yellow gold was “in” but, now I prefer white gold. It just looks so... Alexis Carrington from Dynasty.
> 
> When I had it appraised for sale, the gemologist said ruby prices are going through the roof (who knew?) So, I feel cuckoo selling this ring with great stones and lots of gold for next to nothing. It would be worth it to put money against this to have something I’d enjoy knowing it came from my dad.
> 
> He gave me another yg ring with a heart shaped emerald and diamond accents. Surely they can do something with that????
> 
> I wish there were better options for turning yg into wg. But, everything I’ve read says the rhodium plating will wear fairly quickly on originally yg pieces.  In any case, if I do get a *good transformation on any of the items, I’ll share before and after.*


*
*
What timing! I am also re-creating some of my dated pieces. I posted a few pieces/ideas in the Jade thread and am going to start a general “jewelry recreation” thread in the jewelry forum. I’ll let you know when that’s up and maybe you could post your pieces and thought there also. Meanwhile, I’d love to see your ruby ring!


----------



## Katinahat

I was doing really well at shopping my own bag collection (mostly Mulberry but some contemporary in Coach and Kate Spade). New Year’s resolution not to buy anymore this year. This was to enjoy the bags I have and rotate more. I’ve been inspired to chart my usage by this thread (thanks for all the suggestions!) which has been revealing and certainly got me using some items more. 

However, I was passing the Mulberry outlet in York and had to go in to look. I came away with a lovely medium French Purse in oak. I use a large porcelain blue Mulberry Darley purse most of the time which is gorgeous but I don’t switch it as I find that more hassle than bag switching. I think it the new purse will be a really useful size as it’s that bit smaller but still fits in loads. 

So does buying a purse count as breaking my rule and how often do you all switch the purse inside your handbags. I’m keen to get something in pink if I can find it?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I was doing really well at shopping my own bag collection (mostly Mulberry but some contemporary in Coach and Kate Spade). New Year’s resolution not to buy anymore this year. This was to enjoy the bags I have and rotate more. I’ve been inspired to chart my usage by this thread (thanks for all the suggestions!) which has been revealing and certainly got me using some items more.
> 
> However, I was passing the Mulberry outlet in York and had to go in to look. I came away with a lovely medium French Purse in oak. I use a large porcelain blue Mulberry Darley purse most of the time which is gorgeous but I don’t switch it as I find that more hassle than bag switching. I think it the new purse will be a really useful size as it’s that bit smaller but still fits in loads.
> 
> So does buying a purse count as breaking my rule and how often do you all switch the purse inside your handbags. I’m keen to get something in pink if I can find it?


I do count them but as slgs= small leather goods in a separate category. I went a little crazy buying to many of these to at some point. Just buy ones you know you will use and maybe try and get rid of ones you won't. Another helpful thing is limit the amount of them . This will help you choose wisely.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I was doing really well at shopping my own bag collection (mostly Mulberry but some contemporary in Coach and Kate Spade). New Year’s resolution not to buy anymore this year. This was to enjoy the bags I have and rotate more. I’ve been inspired to chart my usage by this thread (thanks for all the suggestions!) which has been revealing and certainly got me using some items more.
> 
> However, I was passing the Mulberry outlet in York and had to go in to look. I came away with a lovely medium French Purse in oak. I use a large porcelain blue Mulberry Darley purse most of the time which is gorgeous but I don’t switch it as I find that more hassle than bag switching. I think it the new purse will be a really useful size as it’s that bit smaller but still fits in loads.
> 
> So does buying a purse count as breaking my rule and how often do you all switch the purse inside your handbags. I’m keen to get something in pink if I can find it?


I don't switch wallets as it is too much trouble. When I carry a smaller bag, I just leave out my large wallet. I still have my card case, that has my license, insurance card, and major credit cards, and my coin purse, which includes an emergency $20 bill.

I've gotten rid of most of my extra wallets. But last December and last month, I haven't been able to pass up a couple bargains. I haven't used them yet. But these were so cheap that I don't regret the purchases.

If you are going to get a lot of use out of it, then it was a good idea to buy. 



dcooney4 said:


> I do count them but as slgs= small leather goods in a separate category. I went a little crazy buying to many of these to at some point. Just buy ones you know you will use and maybe try and get rid of ones you won't. Another helpful thing is limit the amount of them . This will help you choose wisely.


I also count them as SLGs.
I don't switch wallets as it is too much trouble. When I carry a smaller bag, I just leave out my large wallet. I still have my card case, that has my license, insurance card, and major credit cards, and my coin purse, which includes an emergency $20 bill.

I've gotten rid of most of my extra wallets. But last December and last month, I haven't been able to pass up a couple bargains. I haven't used them yet. But these were so cheap that I don't regret the purchases.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I was doing really well at shopping my own bag collection (mostly Mulberry but some contemporary in Coach and Kate Spade). New Year’s resolution not to buy anymore this year. This was to enjoy the bags I have and rotate more. I’ve been inspired to chart my usage by this thread (thanks for all the suggestions!) which has been revealing and certainly got me using some items more.
> 
> However, I was passing the Mulberry outlet in York and had to go in to look. I came away with a lovely medium French Purse in oak. I use a large porcelain blue Mulberry Darley purse most of the time which is gorgeous but I don’t switch it as I find that more hassle than bag switching. I think it the new purse will be a really useful size as it’s that bit smaller but still fits in loads.
> 
> So does buying a purse count as breaking my rule and how often do you all switch the purse inside your handbags. I’m keen to get something in pink if I can find it?


I count them, but not as bags. I used to have WAAAAAAY too many! Then I found that I wasn't switching them out the way I thought I would, so I sold or donated all but the most useful. 

I now only have three: a long (continental) one by Marc Jacobs, that holds a lot of credits cards, a small French Flap by BV that I carry almost all the time, and a small one by Mulberry that's good when I'm carrying a mini bag.


----------



## dcooney4

I still have to many slgs but I am slowly getting rid of them.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I still have to many slgs but I am slowly getting rid of them.



I’m the reverse.  I’m not really into SLGs but lately I’ve been adding card cases.  And thinking more about wallets.


----------



## msd_bags

Speaking of SLGs, I’ve been using this Coach double compartment wristlet as my wallet for the past couple of weeks.  I really like the functionality.  Any recommendation for a similar one from a more premiere brand? It’s about 6 inches in width.


ETA:  the double zip compartment and the medium size are the main features I’m looking for.


----------



## ksuromax

ipsum said:


> What are you guys going to give your mom on mother's day?
> 
> Our usual tradition has been a bucket of flowers plus dinner at a fancy place but it'd be a nice to surprise my mom. Just running out of new ideas.


a day in a SPA?
tickets to the theatre/opera/concert?
a masterclass related to her hobby?
any other way to spend quality time together


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Had a heart attack today. I was carrying my Dior WOC in my Max Mara large Whitney tote so that I could use the smaller bag when I went to lunch with colleagues.
> 
> Because I’m traveling and had done the same the day before, I didn’t “check” my bag before I went into the office this morning.
> 
> When lunch came around - no WOC. I looked all over the borrowed office where I‘d been working - no WOC. Rental car? Nope. I went back to the my hotel room - no bag. I was sick to my stomach.
> 
> Later that afternoon, building security reached out to me. Evidently the WOC had somehow fallen out of my bag in the parking lot. (I had been juggling too many files, etc.) The office is in a large multi use shopping area / business park. Some teenagers found it and turned it in with everything in place!!!  I was happy to find out one of them had left contact information. I called and got all their names / addresses so I can send each of them a thank you note and gift card. The girl was so sweet. She really didn’t want me to do anything but, good acts should be acknowledged and rewarded.
> 
> The world can seem a little crazy at times. It makes me so happy to know there are still honest people around.


the existence of honest people does not surprise me (due to cultural and religeous reasons there's no criminal here at all, if you leave something, you'll find it exactly where you left it!), but i am glad it worked out for you so nicely!! great kids deserve a 'big thank you' note!


----------



## msd_bags

I know I just posted earlier asking about the double zip wristlet.  But a few hours later, I have a new wallet!! [emoji4] I’m not a mother, so here is my “non-mother” gift to myself. [emoji16]


A BV wallet in oxblood (anybody who can help me with official color name?)!  I got this from the outlet store of the company that officially distributes BV, Gucci, Givenchy, Tod’s, AMQ, etc, here in my country.  I chose among several colors and styles, but this oxblood won.  The photo also shows my Mulberry leather bracelet in oxblood for color reference.  Btw, I think the tag inserted in the wallet got mixed with others because it says French.  This is not a French wallet right?

Actually, I visited that store prior to my trip to Singapore.  I already saw the BV wallets, among others.  But I did not want to buy because of the trip.  But since I did not get a bag on that trip, I thought I could buy this now. [emoji3]


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I know I just posted earlier asking about the double zip wristlet.  But a few hours later, I have a new wallet!! [emoji4] I’m not a mother, so here is my “non-mother” gift to myself. [emoji16]
> View attachment 4430452
> 
> A BV wallet in oxblood (anybody who can help me with official color name?)!  I got this from the outlet store of the company that officially distributes BV, Gucci, Givenchy, Tod’s, AMQ, etc, here in my country.  I chose among several colors and styles, but this oxblood won.  The photo also shows my Mulberry leather bracelet in oxblood for color reference.  Btw, I think the tag inserted in the wallet got mixed with others because it says French.  This is not a French wallet right?
> 
> Actually, I visited that store prior to my trip to Singapore.  I already saw the BV wallets, among others.  But I did not want to buy because of the trip.  But since I did not get a bag on that trip, I thought I could buy this now. [emoji3]



This is absolutely gorgeous. What a lovely colour. Enjoy using!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I count them, but not as bags. I used to have WAAAAAAY too many! Then I found that I wasn't switching them out the way I thought I would, so I sold or donated all but the most useful.
> 
> I now only have three: a long (continental) one by Marc Jacobs, that holds a lot of credits cards, a small French Flap by BV that I carry almost all the time, and a small one by Mulberry that's good when I'm carrying a mini bag.



That’s an interesting approach basing usage on size and I think just what I’m trying to do! I’d like to have coordinating colours too but it’s too way much hassle to switch a wallet for every bag!

Since my recent purchase I have 4 purses in use and they are all very different sizes. The long Darley by Mulberry has been my most used as I love it’s size and style but it can be too big for travel or smaller bags. I’ve got a purple embellished Coach small envelope which I use very occasionally for evenings and a pink Kate Spade mini purse for travel. I find them too small for getting coins in and out easily. I was resorting to using an old Radley instead sometimes as it’s slightly larger but still small enough for travel. Now I’m hoping the medium oak Mulberry might be a better size for some of my smaller bags or for travel.

I’ll gift my other items to my mum/daughters or the charity shop near me. There is a specialist preloved bag shop which gives a small percentage to the seller, keeps enough to cover overheads and donates the rest to local charities.

I think my only temptation might still be a Mulberry pink medium or small French wallet as it’s my favourite colour!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of SLGs, I’ve been using this Coach double compartment wristlet as my wallet for the past couple of weeks.  I really like the functionality.  Any recommendation for a similar one from a more premiere brand? It’s about 6 inches in width.
> View attachment 4430262
> 
> ETA:  the double zip compartment and the medium size are the main features I’m looking for.


What does the inside look like? I will keep my eyes open .


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I know I just posted earlier asking about the double zip wristlet.  But a few hours later, I have a new wallet!! [emoji4] I’m not a mother, so here is my “non-mother” gift to myself. [emoji16]
> View attachment 4430452
> 
> A BV wallet in oxblood (anybody who can help me with official color name?)!  I got this from the outlet store of the company that officially distributes BV, Gucci, Givenchy, Tod’s, AMQ, etc, here in my country.  I chose among several colors and styles, but this oxblood won.  The photo also shows my Mulberry leather bracelet in oxblood for color reference.  Btw, I think the tag inserted in the wallet got mixed with others because it says French.  This is not a French wallet right?
> 
> Actually, I visited that store prior to my trip to Singapore.  I already saw the BV wallets, among others.  But I did not want to buy because of the trip.  But since I did not get a bag on that trip, I thought I could buy this now. [emoji3]


This is beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> That’s an interesting approach basing usage on size and I think just what I’m trying to do! I’d like to have coordinating colours too but it’s too way much hassle to switch a wallet for every bag!
> 
> Since my recent purchase I have 4 purses in use and they are all very different sizes. The long Darley by Mulberry has been my most used as I love it’s size and style but it can be too big for travel or smaller bags. I’ve got a purple embellished Coach small envelope which I use very occasionally for evenings and a pink Kate Spade mini purse for travel. I find them too small for getting coins in and out easily. I was resorting to using an old Radley instead sometimes as it’s slightly larger but still small enough for travel. Now I’m hoping the medium oak Mulberry might be a better size for some of my smaller bags or for travel.
> 
> I’ll gift my other items to my mum/daughters or the charity shop near me. There is a specialist preloaded bag shop which gives a small percentage to the seller, keeps enough to cover overheads and donates the rest to local charities.
> 
> I think my only temptation might still be a Mulberry pink medium or small French wallet as it’s my favourite colour!


I have a mulberry wallet in medium brown color . It is so lovely. I use a tiny tumi wallet daily but when I need something a bit bigger I use  the mulberry.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. What a lovely colour. Enjoy using!


Thank you!


dcooney4 said:


> This is beautiful.


Thanks!


dcooney4 said:


> I have a mulberry wallet in medium brown color . It is so lovely. I use a tiny tumi wallet daily but when I need something a bit bigger I use  the mulberry.


Indeed it is lovely!

I normally gravitate towards medium-sized wallets, but I make a conscious effort to go for small nowadays.  Part of my overall downsizing of bags/stuff inside my bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

Happy mother’s (and non-mother’s ) day!


----------



## lynne_ross

I used my red Kelly yesterday. First time using this year. I think I don’t use as often since it is hard to open and close (so I put my phone in my coat) and I am casual on weekends and I usually match it with black which is too dressed up looking. Yesterday I paired with a white dress shirt, ripped jeans, white sneakers and a tan wool coat and belt. I realized how much I love red with tan. I also just got tan wedges, so I think the wedges with a white dress or simply jeans and the red Kelly will be a great casual look for the summer. Excited I finally figured out how to work in this kelly since it was my dream bag and yet I never use it.


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> I used my red Kelly yesterday. First time using this year. I think I don’t use as often since it is hard to open and close (so I put my phone in my coat) and I am casual on weekends and I usually match it with black which is too dressed up looking. Yesterday I paired with a white dress shirt, ripped jeans, white sneakers and a tan wool coat and belt. I realized how much I love red with tan. I also just got tan wedges, so I think the wedges with a white dress or simply jeans and the red Kelly will be a great casual look for the summer. Excited I finally figured out how to work in this kelly since it was my dream bag and yet I never use it.



I also like red with tan! It’s great that you’ve found a way to wear your dream bag more!


----------



## dcooney4

My dd wore her red speedy with almost the same look yesterday. Blue skinny jeans , white blouse, tan flats , and a long tan flowy cardigan without buttons and the red speedy . She looked great.


----------



## ipsum

ksuromax said:


> a day in a SPA?
> tickets to the theatre/opera/concert?
> a masterclass related to her hobby?
> any other way to spend quality time together


Thanks for the great ideas! 



Sparkletastic said:


> I envy all of you who have good moms. Please shower then with crazy amounts of love as they didn’t have to be all that they were and are to you.


Sorry to hear but you know now what kind of mom you absolutely don't want to be your kids. Thanks for the great ideas! 



dcooney4 said:


> I am having her over for brunch but I don't know what gift because she said she didn't want a gift multiple times. Still going to pick something up but don't know what.


Yup, quality time together is the most value gift. 



whateve said:


> My mom has been gone for years. DH's mom died last year. My son's birthday is in the same week as Mother's Day, so we go out to eat with him to celebrate both. We usually avoid going out on that Sunday because restaurants tend to be less than perfect on holidays.


Sorry to hear your situation but glad that today they are celebrating you. Thanks for the great tip not going out on Sunday! I've already booked a table at a fancy restaurant. Next year we should go out another day than on mom's day. Less waiting and we can eat in more peaceful environment.
------
We'll go out for a dinner celebrating mom and I'll give hear a special spa treatment. Face mask, face massage etc. a pampering session that my mom deserves and it's quality time together and fun momen. It's more meaningful than a gift card to a facial treatment. I've planned to bake "thank you" cookies but unfortunately, I ran out of time. Maybe next year. Thanks for all great ideas guys! 
------


christinemliu said:


> @Sparkletastic (or anyone interested), Just passing on info because Marco Massaccesi is doing a Kickstarter [ /QUOTE]
> I'ven't followed Massaccesi. Why they did close their business and now re-starting through Kickstarter?
> 
> 
> 
> lynne_ross said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also even more motivated to sell some items since I prepaid for a VCA necklace yesterday! Been wanting this necklace since I heard about it’s release and it is finally coming to Canada. My husband and I love a good deal so we actually stock up on mall gift cards when they have their promotions - best one is on Black Friday where you get 10% extra in gift card money. I have lots of gift cards left from last promotion so was able to save a bit of money on my necklace!
Click to expand...

If you visit VCA boutique, I'd be very grateful if could you share a real life pic of mini Frivole pendant. I've seen only stock pics and not sure how it looks in real life. There is no VCA boutique in my country.  I've no luck in VCA thread here.


----------



## lynne_ross

ipsum said:


> Thanks for the great ideas!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear but you know now what kind of mom you absolutely don't want to be your kids. Thanks for the great ideas!
> 
> 
> Yup, quality time together is the most value gift.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your situation but glad that today they are celebrating you. Thanks for the great tip not going out on Sunday! I've already booked a table at a fancy restaurant. Next year we should go out another day than on mom's day. Less waiting and we can eat in more peaceful environment.
> ------
> We'll go out for a dinner celebrating mom and I'll give hear a special spa treatment. Face mask, face massage etc. a pampering session that my mom deserves and it's quality time together and fun momen. It's more meaningful than a gift card to a facial treatment. I've planned to bake "thank you" cookies but unfortunately, I ran out of time. Maybe next year. Thanks for all great ideas guys!
> ------
> 
> If you visit VCA boutique, I'd be very grateful if could you share a real life pic of mini Frivole pendant. I've seen only stock pics and not sure how it looks in real life. There is no VCA boutique in my country.  I've no luck in VCA thread here.


Sounds like a wonderful day with your mom! Lucky mom! 

I will not be back to the store for another couple months - waiting for necklace to arrive. So I will try to remember! I think someone just posted the mini frivoles pave bracelet in vca thread. I actually tried on the mini pave wg earrings yesterday and love them! I have the regular size yg pave ones and wear a lot, thinking about getting the mini pave as an everyday option.


----------



## ipsum

lynne_ross said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day with your mom! Lucky mom!
> 
> I will not be back to the store for another couple months - waiting for necklace to arrive. So I will try to remember! I think someone just posted the mini frivoles pave bracelet in vca thread. I actually tried on the mini pave wg earrings yesterday and love them! I have the regular size yg pave ones and wear a lot, thinking about getting the mini pave as an everyday option.


Thanks lynne_ross! Looks very beautiful. Are you planning to get mini pave in gold or silver?


----------



## lynne_ross

ipsum said:


> Thanks lynne_ross! Looks very beautiful. Are you planning to get mini pave in gold or silver?


Do you mean wg or yg? Vca does not do silver.  I am thinking wg since I already have the yg pave in regular size. All my vca pieces are yg so will wait until I start wanting wg pieces.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I know I just posted earlier asking about the double zip wristlet.  But a few hours later, I have a new wallet!! [emoji4] I’m not a mother, so here is my “non-mother” gift to myself. [emoji16]
> View attachment 4430452
> 
> A BV wallet in oxblood (anybody who can help me with official color name?)!  I got this from the outlet store of the company that officially distributes BV, Gucci, Givenchy, Tod’s, AMQ, etc, here in my country.  I chose among several colors and styles, but this oxblood won.  The photo also shows my Mulberry leather bracelet in oxblood for color reference.  Btw, I think the tag inserted in the wallet got mixed with others because it says French.  This is not a French wallet right?
> 
> Actually, I visited that store prior to my trip to Singapore.  I already saw the BV wallets, among others.  But I did not want to buy because of the trip.  But since I did not get a bag on that trip, I thought I could buy this now. [emoji3]


This is so beautiful! When you posted your question earlier, I was going to recommend this exact size wallet (which I own, in red, and I carry every day). I've had mine for over 3 years, and it still looks brand new. 

I never do anything to recondition it, either; I asked at the BV boutique whether I should treat the leather in any way, and the SA (who is also the boutique manager) practically fell over in a dead faint! He made me PROMISE to never touch the leather, except to pat it dry gently if it were to ever get wet (which, why would it, inside my purse?).

Love it in the oxblood color. It's such an elegant look.

P.S. I think it might be a French Flap wallet... it looks just like mine. What does yours look like inside? Is there a place for bills, and a zipped section for coins, as well as credit card slots?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I used my red Kelly yesterday. First time using this year. I think I don’t use as often since it is hard to open and close (so I put my phone in my coat) and I am casual on weekends and I usually match it with black which is too dressed up looking. Yesterday I paired with a white dress shirt, ripped jeans, white sneakers and a tan wool coat and belt. I realized how much I love red with tan. I also just got tan wedges, so I think the wedges with a white dress or simply jeans and the red Kelly will be a great casual look for the summer. Excited I finally figured out how to work in this kelly since it was my dream bag and yet I never use it.


Red with tan sounds like a very classy look. I'm glad you will be getting more use out of your Kelly.

In what way do you find it difficult to use? Is there any sort of work-around?


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Red with tan sounds like a very classy look. I'm glad you will be getting more use out of your Kelly.
> 
> In what way do you find it difficult to use? Is there any sort of work-around?


I find it very stiff to open and close. My only work around is to put straps under the flap. I wish there was a back pocket.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I find it very stiff to open and close. My only work around is to put straps under the flap. I wish there was a back pocket.


How frustrating! Is it stiff because it's new? Do you think it will "soften" over time, with use? 

As you can tell, I know absolutely nothing about Kelly bags... or any H bags, for that matter. But it seems a shame to have such a coveted bag, and not to be using it. Have you owned it for a long time?


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> This is so beautiful! When you posted your question earlier, I was going to recommend this exact size wallet (which I own, in red, and I carry every day). I've had mine for over 3 years, and it still looks brand new.
> 
> I never do anything to recondition it, either; I asked at the BV boutique whether I should treat the leather in any way, and the SA (who is also the boutique manager) practically fell over in a dead faint! He made me PROMISE to never touch the leather, except to pat it dry gently if it were to ever get wet (which, why would it, inside my purse?).
> 
> Love it in the oxblood color. It's such an elegant look.
> 
> P.S. I think it might be a French Flap wallet... it looks just like mine. What does yours look like inside? Is there a place for bills, and a zipped section for coins, as well as credit card slots?
> 
> View attachment 4430863
> 
> View attachment 4430864



I actually have this red wallet of yours in mind when I bought mine! [emoji3]  I’m really happy to have found one in oxblood too.  I did a process of elimination when choosing which one to get because there were several styles, sizes and colors!  Mine is the exact configuration as what you posted.  So it’s a French wallet after all?  So maybe the tag is the right one.

Thanks for the tip about the leather!  I will follow what your SA said. [emoji3] 3 years and still looking brand new, yay!!!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I actually have this red wallet of yours in mind when I bought mine! [emoji3]  I’m really happy to have found one in oxblood too.  I did a process of elimination when choosing which one to get because there were several styles, sizes and colors!  Mine is the exact configuration as what you posted.  *So it’s a French wallet after all?  So maybe the tag is the right one.*
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the leather!  I will follow what your SA said. [emoji3] 3 years and still looking brand new, yay!!!


I've seen it called either a French Flap, or a Mini Wallet. I just went to the BV (U.S.) site, and there's one picture where they call it a French, and another where they call it a Mini. They're the identical wallet, though, so I'm guessing BV uses the terms interchangeably?

But I'm not the BV expert. @ksuromax will know!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> I've seen it called either a French Flap, or a Mini Wallet. I just went to the BV (U.S.) site, and there's one picture where they call it a French, and another where they call it a Mini. They're the identical wallet, though, so I'm guessing BV uses the terms interchangeably?
> 
> But I'm not the BV expert. @ksuromax will know!


did the mini have a zippered compartment? 
French one (like mine and yours) does


----------



## christinemliu

ipsum said:


> Thanks for the great ideas!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear but you know now what kind of mom you absolutely don't want to be your kids. Thanks for the great ideas!
> 
> 
> Yup, quality time together is the most value gift.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your situation but glad that today they are celebrating you. Thanks for the great tip not going out on Sunday! I've already booked a table at a fancy restaurant. Next year we should go out another day than on mom's day. Less waiting and we can eat in more peaceful environment.
> ------
> We'll go out for a dinner celebrating mom and I'll give hear a special spa treatment. Face mask, face massage etc. a pampering session that my mom deserves and it's quality time together and fun momen. It's more meaningful than a gift card to a facial treatment. I've planned to bake "thank you" cookies but unfortunately, I ran out of time. Maybe next year. Thanks for all great ideas guys! [emoji813]
> ------
> 
> If you visit VCA boutique, I'd be very grateful if could you share a real life pic of mini Frivole pendant. I've seen only stock pics and not sure how it looks in real life. There is no VCA boutique in my country.  I've no luck in VCA thread here.



Happy Mothers Day to all (including those who are not "mothers" but "mother" those around them!)

Responding to the Massaccesi question (sorry, I don't mean to hijack the thread with MM, hopefully this will just be a short response haha)...What I believe happened is that the amount of work he and his 3 staffers were putting in combined with the low profit margin was not sustainable and prompted him to close. But then the number of final orders that came in and the response from MM fans allowed him to keep taking orders and caused him to keep looking for a way to stay open. His current solution is the Kickstarter to get enough funds to further develop his website so customers can see instant mockups, streamline the ordering process, and reduce mistakes...I and those on the Massaccesi thread really hope he and his business can survive...he is so nice and he offers more customization than any bespoke service I have seen...


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> did the mini have a zippered compartment?
> French one (like mine and yours) does



So mine is French as well!! Thanks K!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> So mine is French as well!! Thanks K!


any time


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> So mine is French as well!! Thanks K!



And I figured out I have the correct tag since it says DBAR.  After googling it I realized it meant Dark Barolo.  So that’s the official color name. [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> What does the inside look like? I will keep my eyes open .



Only one side has a 2-card slot.  The other side is just bare.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Only one side has a 2-card slot.  The other side is just bare.
> View attachment 4431411


This is cute. I had bought this for my sons girl friend two years ago. I wasn't sure till I saw this picture that it was the same one. The other photo made it look bigger. Now that you have the bv are you still looking for this? I almost walked in to BV yesterday when I saw your wallet, but then remembered I still have to many wallets , so sadly I kept walking.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is cute. I had bought this for my sons girl friend two years ago. I wasn't sure till I saw this picture that it was the same one. The other photo made it look bigger. Now that you have the bv are you still looking for this? I almost walked in to BV yesterday when I saw your wallet, but then remembered I still have to many wallets , so sadly I kept walking.



I bought this at the outlet when I was there in the US.  Another sister asked me to get this for her (in black).  I couldn’t resist one for myself when I saw the blue! [emoji3] I have now made her my keys case on one side and card case on the other.  But I would still consider a similar style for a wallet in the future.

I used the BV today and it’s wonderful!  So lightweight and surprisingly holds a lot but do not bulge.  You might know that I am usually a one wallet gal, but I have bought two already this year.  I also love my Mulberry (see photo), but since it is not flap closure, it snaps open constantly with the bulk.  Makes it irritating to use.  We still use a lot of cash here, my wallet should be able to cope.  This is how I justified the BV purchase. [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> did the mini have a zippered compartment?
> French one (like mine and yours) does


Well, actually there were three different wallets on the site, both called "mini," but they all looked different. One was identical to our French one. The other two weren't.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Well, actually there were three different wallets on the site, both called "mini," but they all looked different. One was identical to our French one. The other two weren't.


yes, i checked them online, too
indeed, all the names are mixed up! 
the same wallets have different names, different ones have the same names, totall mess! 
but i know that ours (with the zippered compartment) was called 'French'


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> How frustrating! Is it stiff because it's new? Do you think it will "soften" over time, with use?
> 
> As you can tell, I know absolutely nothing about Kelly bags... or any H bags, for that matter. But it seems a shame to have such a coveted bag, and not to be using it. Have you owned it for a long time?


It is stiff since it is Epsom, which is a stiff leather, and sellier design, which is very rigid. I am not sure if it will soften with time since I have had the bag for a few years but I do not use often. My new blue kelly is the exact same leather and design, so will have same problems with it. I just love the look of it, so it is a love hate relationship with the bag.


----------



## msd_bags

I guess we are all busy, kind of silent here.  

Our team has a deadline on a very critical assignment on Friday, and it's only today that things are easing up a bit.

I'm trying on a Samsung smart phone I bought recently.   Here's my first photo post with this phone! My bag for today - MCM Milla.


----------



## essiedub

All this talk about SLG’s...I love those things. I’m too embarrassed to post because I have a real problem. I can’t help buying them and I just like to look at them.  I don’t change them out much at all.   

Lately I’ve been on a jewelry kick.  My new obsession is Native American pieces I’ve been hanging out in that thread. The thing is ..I was never interested in it before. I went so far as to say I did not like it..and now I *Love* it. 
Everything has been pushed aside..ahem..I’ve moved on from my H scarf obsession. Well not really but I reluctantly realize that I can only wear them during the winter months..that silk is just too warm. I can’t keep accumulating for a winter accessory?!
I have some disorder, I’m certain of it.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> It is stiff since it is Epsom, which is a stiff leather, and sellier design, which is very rigid. I am not sure if it will soften with time since I have had the bag for a few years but I do not use often. My new blue kelly is the exact same leather and design, so will have same problems with it. I just love the look of it, so it is a love hate relationship with the bag.


Sorry to hear that. Maybe after some steady use you will be able to enjoy it more. Sometimes when I struggle with a bag after a few days of actually using it I come up with simple solutions to the issues it has.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been bad. We have had nothing but constant rain here. So I bought more rain proof bags. The little cross body and the little tote are new. The little crossbody has already been worn 4 times and I just got it this month.


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> All this talk about SLG’s...I love those things. I’m too embarrassed to post because I have a real problem. I can’t help buying them and I just like to look at them.  I don’t change them out much at all.
> 
> Lately I’ve been on a jewelry kick.  My new obsession is Native American pieces I’ve been hanging out in that thread. The thing is ..I was never interested in it before. I went so far as to say I did not like it..and now I *Love* it.
> Everything has been pushed aside..ahem..I’ve moved on from my H scarf obsession. Well not really but I reluctantly realize that I can only wear them during the winter months..that silk is just too warm. I can’t keep accumulating for a winter accessory?!
> I have some disorder, I’m certain of it.


My foray into SLG is something new for me. [emoji3] Since December I’ve bought 3 card cases.  And then 2 wallets.  I guess I’m experimenting, finding out which work and which do not.  I used to not look at SLGs!



dcooney4 said:


> I have been bad. We have had nothing but constant rain here. So I bought more rain proof bags. The little cross body and the little tote are new. The little crossbody has already been worn 4 times and I just got it this month.


I notice that MZW bags work well for you.  And with good reason!!  Enjoy your new bags. [emoji3]


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> I have been bad. We have had nothing but constant rain here. So I bought more rain proof bags. The little cross body and the little tote are new. The little crossbody has already been worn 4 times and I just got it this month.


Cute collection you have here. [emoji16]


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> I have been bad. We have had nothing but constant rain here. So I bought more rain proof bags. The little cross body and the little tote are new. The little crossbody has already been worn 4 times and I just got it this month.


Oh I know! Rain, rain, rain. My neverfull soaked through the other day! I was out for an hour in a drizzle. Finally not suppose to rain for a few days!
Rain proof bags are a good idea!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My foray into SLG is something new for me. [emoji3] Since December I’ve bought 3 card cases.  And then 2 wallets.  I guess I’m experimenting, finding out which work and which do not.  I used to not look at SLGs!
> 
> 
> I notice that MZW bags work well for you.  And with good reason!!  Enjoy your new bags. [emoji3]


Thanks and enjoy all your slgs.


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> My foray into SLG is something new for me. [emoji3] Since December I’ve bought 3 card cases.  And then 2 wallets.  I guess I’m experimenting, finding out which work and which do not.  I used to not look at SLGs!
> 
> 
> I notice that MZW bags work well for you.  And with good reason!!  Enjoy your new bags. [emoji3]



Hehe watch out...it’s a slippery slope!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I guess we are all busy, kind of silent here.
> 
> Our team has a deadline on a very critical assignment on Friday, and it's only today that things are easing up a bit.
> 
> I'm trying on a Samsung smart phone I bought recently.   Here's my first photo post with this phone! My bag for today - MCM Milla.
> View attachment 4433127


It has been quiet! I'll post my bag o'the day this afternoon.
I love the strap on Milla! 


dcooney4 said:


> I have been bad. We have had nothing but constant rain here. So I bought more rain proof bags. The little cross body and the little tote are new. The little crossbody has already been worn 4 times and I just got it this month.


Your love for MZ Wallace has had me looking at them! 
I had a small Crosby but it was just too big. That mini Sutton is really cute… and tempting. I really like the blue camo!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> It has been quiet! I'll post my bag o'the day this afternoon.
> I love the strap on Milla!
> 
> Your love for MZ Wallace has had me looking at them!
> I had a small Crosby but it was just too big. That mini Sutton is really cute… and tempting. I really like the blue camo!


Omg the micro Sutton is so comfortable and easy to use. I now have three.  It depends on how much you carry but for me it works well and my shoulders are so happy to have such light bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Omg the micro Sutton is so comfortable and easy to use. I now have three.  It depends on how much you carry but for me it works well and my shoulders are so happy to have such light bags.



GAH - you’re enabling me! [emoji38]
I might peep at them again and try to behave myself! 
Here’s my Bag O’the Day - H Drag 2


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> GAH - you’re enabling me! [emoji38]
> I might peep at them again and try to behave myself!
> Here’s my Bag O’the Day - H Drag 2
> View attachment 4433637


This is lovely. At least compared to this bag they are cost effective. Sorry for enabling. I like the ease of use and the fun colors .Then when I get bored they sell very quickly within the Mz lovers FB group.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> All this talk about SLG’s...I love those things. I’m too embarrassed to post because I have a real problem. I can’t help buying them and I just like to look at them.  I don’t change them out much at all.
> 
> Lately I’ve been on a jewelry kick.  My new obsession is Native American pieces I’ve been hanging out in that thread. The thing is ..I was never interested in it before. I went so far as to say I did not like it..and now I *Love* it.
> Everything has been pushed aside..ahem..I’ve moved on from my H scarf obsession. Well not really but I reluctantly realize that I can only wear them during the winter months..that silk is just too warm. I can’t keep accumulating for a winter accessory?!
> I have some disorder, I’m certain of it.


Your new interest in Native American jewelry sounds just fascinating. I have a few pieces, from trips we took to Arizone when we lived in Salt Lake City, but nothing really special, and I know very little about it.

There are also some Native American-themed H scarves, as I'm sure you know, so that might be double trouble for you!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I guess we are all busy, kind of silent here.
> 
> Our team has a deadline on a very critical assignment on Friday, and it's only today that things are easing up a bit.
> 
> I'm trying on a Samsung smart phone I bought recently.   Here's my first photo post with this phone! My bag for today - MCM Milla.
> View attachment 4433127


How are you liking the Samsung phone? What did you have before?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> GAH - you’re enabling me! [emoji38]
> I might peep at them again and try to behave myself!
> Here’s my Bag O’the Day - H Drag 2
> View attachment 4433637


The leather on your Drag is so yummy! Is it hard to keep it from scratching, though? It looks like the dreaded Box... but maybe that's just from where I'm sitting?


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> Your new interest in Native American jewelry sounds just fascinating. I have a few pieces, from trips we took to Arizone when we lived in Salt Lake City, but nothing really special, and I know very little about it.
> 
> There are also some Native American-themed H scarves, as I'm sure you know, so that might be double trouble for you!



Native American jewelry ..ah such a new area for me. One could spend hours on the turquoise alone. What I like about turquoise is that it’s all about the stone in its natural state..no faceting, no heating, no manipulating (for the most part). So you appreciate it for what it is. There are different mines that have different veining because of different trace minerals so there’s this sense of place. Then marry the stone with tradition & history and the silversmithing prowess..it’s quite a remarkable art form!  I am smitten. Recently a member posted her cuff that is quite modern on the outside and on the inside is a story carved into the silver...the premise is based on a Navajo saying (I am paraphrasing..) that “ to know someone you can’t just look at the outside..you must look inside”  So awesome!

Sadly, I do not have any of the H southwest/native american themed scarves (kachinas, wa ko ni, etc) dying for wa ko ni to show up at resale...but wait I’m  quitting H scarves.  But my motto is “_just one more_”


----------



## netter

Interesting - I spent hours studying turquoise last night and now I read this. I purchased a stunning turquoise necklace in about 2003, and just now I am learning about different mines and which area my piece may have originated. I had narrowed the stones to two mines.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> How are you liking the Samsung phone? What did you have before?


I got this Samsung as a secondary phone. I have a total of 3 cellphone lines (what??! lol!)  - 2 personal (2 different carriers) and 1 provided by the office.  The company number is my primary phone and I use an iPhone 8 Plus for this.  What this Samsung Galaxy A50 (dual SIM) is replacing are an iPhone 4 and a QWERTY type antiquated phone.    I don't need higher models for my secondary phone.  But I really wanted one with dual SIM so that I carry less units.  I'm not sure how much higher the Galaxy S series is over my A50, but I'm happy with my new phone so far (bought duty free at Singapore Changi airport).



essiedub said:


> Native American jewelry ..ah such a new area for me. One could spend hours on the turquoise alone. What I like about turquoise is that it’s all about the stone in its natural state..no faceting, no heating, no manipulating (for the most part). So you appreciate it for what it is. There are different mines that have different veining because of different trace minerals so there’s this sense of place. Then marry the stone with tradition & history and the silversmithing prowess..it’s quite a remarkable art form!  I am smitten. Recently a member posted her cuff that is quite modern on the outside and on the inside is a story carved into the silver...the premise is based on a Navajo saying (I am paraphrasing..) that “ to know someone you can’t just look at the outside..you must look inside”  So awesome!
> 
> Sadly, I do not have any of the H southwest/native american themed scarves (kachinas, wa ko ni, etc) dying for wa ko ni to show up at resale...but wait I’m  quitting H scarves.  But my motto is “_just one more_”


These stones/jewelry sound exquisite!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I got this Samsung as a secondary phone. I have a total of 3 cellphone lines (what??! lol!)  - 2 personal (2 different carriers) and 1 provided by the office.  The company number is my primary phone and I use an iPhone 8 Plus for this.  What this Samsung Galaxy A50 (dual SIM) is replacing are an iPhone 4 and a QWERTY type antiquated phone.  [emoji3]  I don't need higher models for my secondary phone.  But I really wanted one with dual SIM so that I carry less units.  I'm not sure how much higher the Galaxy S series is over my A50, but I'm happy with my new phone so far (bought duty free at Singapore Changi airport).
> 
> 
> These stones/jewelry sound exquisite!


I just started carrying 2 phones for a couple months now. It used to be 2 iPhone, but I get annoyed with having to juggle them so I got a Huawei p30 Pro because its glowing review for camera and can take 2 sim cards. I find android keyboard and autocorrect need a lot to get used to. So, I'm still juggling 2 phones with the hope to get used to Huawei so I can transfer another sim to it. [emoji28]


----------



## ipsum

lynne_ross said:


> Do you mean wg or yg? Vca does not do silver.  I am thinking wg since I already have the yg pave in regular size. All my vca pieces are yg so will wait until I start wanting wg pieces.


It must be white gold then  Yellow gold looks very nice and very festive like everyday luxury. White gold looks more understated and suits my everyday look better. I love flower theme in jewellery and their frivole collection is just stunning. I'm considering getting one by the end of the year if I'm good at staying on ban island. Only exception is Garden Party in gold or a Chanel mini in tan.



christinemliu said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all (including those who are not "mothers" but "mother" those around them!)
> 
> Responding to the Massaccesi question (sorry, I don't mean to hijack the thread with MM, hopefully this will just be a short response haha)...What I believe happened is that the amount of work he and his 3 staffers were putting in combined with the low profit margin was not sustainable and prompted him to close. But then the number of final orders that came in and the response from MM fans allowed him to keep taking orders and caused him to keep looking for a way to stay open. His current solution is the Kickstarter to get enough funds to further develop his website so customers can see instant mockups, streamline the ordering process, and reduce mistakes...I and those on the Massaccesi thread really hope he and his business can survive...he is so nice and he offers more customization than any bespoke service I have seen...


Thanks for sharing the background story. I hope he can find a way to make his business profitable for his fans through Kickstarter.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I just started carrying 2 phones for a couple months now. It used to be 2 iPhone, but I get annoyed with having to juggle them so I got a Huawei p30 Pro because its glowing review for camera and can take 2 sim cards. I find android keyboard and autocorrect need a lot to get used to. So, I'm still juggling 2 phones with the hope to get used to Huawei so I can transfer another sim to it. [emoji28]



You will get used to Android quickly I’m sure!  I’m not also used to Android but at least it’s only a secondary phone, more of call and text. [emoji3]


----------



## lynne_ross

ipsum said:


> It must be white gold then  Yellow gold looks very nice and very festive like everyday luxury. White gold looks more understated and suits my everyday look better. I love flower theme in jewellery and their frivole collection is just stunning. I'm considering getting one by the end of the year if I'm good at staying on ban island. Only exception is Garden Party in gold or a Chanel mini in tan.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the background story. I hope he can find a way to make his business profitable for his fans through Kickstarter.


I use to think that wg was more casual but after wearing a lot of yg for awhile now I find it more casual, especially with diamonds. Both golds are beautiful and I love the frivole design - wearing my earrings now!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> The leather on your Drag is so yummy! Is it hard to keep it from scratching, though? It looks like the dreaded Box... but maybe that's just from where I'm sitting?


It is box leather, but I don't feel like there are many issues regarding scratching it! 
Box is the one leather H can bring back to it's glory through their Spa; I personally don't feel like it scratches easily and I don't baby my purses… this has been bumped into the snow blower or the car more times than I can count and still looks amazing. It does have a small scratch but it's barely noticeable - and thats the beauty of Box again. I'll take a picture of it later to show you!
On the other hand though, I have never given it a major scratch, nothing has ever gone below the surface.


----------



## Cookiefiend

For @ElainePG 
This is on the back of the Drag - and it’s literally the worst of the 3 (yes - just 3) scratches. 


I do keep it in its dustbag when I’m not carrying it - well when I’m not planning on it because at the moment it’s in the cubby by the back door ready to go right now. [emoji173]️


I also condition the leather 2 or 3 times a year, like I do all of my purses.


----------



## ksuromax

Speaking of SLGs, i have a new 'IN' 
Po


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> For @ElainePG
> This is on the back of the Drag - and it’s literally the worst of the 3 (yes - just 3) scratches.
> View attachment 4434284
> 
> I do keep it in its dustbag when I’m not carrying it - well when I’m not planning on it because at the moment it’s in the cubby by the back door ready to go right now. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4434287
> 
> I also condition the leather 2 or 3 times a year, like I do all of my purses.


Oh, that's not bad at all! I don't own any Box leather (well, I don't own ANY Hermès bags, as far as that goes!) but on tPF I keep hearing that it's so worrisome. If yours can survive your rugged Midwestern winters, up to and including a snowblower incident, I'd say it's fairly carefree!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Speaking of SLGs, i have a new 'IN'
> Po


He's cute! Is he from BV?


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> He's cute! Is he from BV?


thank you, yes, indeed


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> Speaking of SLGs, i have a new 'IN'
> Po



Sooo cute!!


----------



## Anesthestia

This is my new-to-me Chanel Tri-Color CF in M/L from the Paris-Edinburgh collection! Colors aren't very accurate in my photos due to bad lighting, it's a bit lighter (burgundy, dark grey...) Not everyone's cuppa tea but I find it very easy to match on my clothes and looks lovely with my all-black outfits. Very easy to wear compared to my plain grey CF, I feel!


----------



## Anesthestia

ksuromax said:


> Speaking of SLGs, i have a new 'IN'
> Po


I'm such a fan of your little panda and would love one myself! 
Took a look at them and oh my lord! $450! but so irresistably cute. Also love the little boston terrier charm they have on sale right now, very very cute as well but love that the panda is leather.


----------



## ksuromax

Anesthestia said:


> I'm such a fan of your little panda and would love one myself!
> Took a look at them and oh my lord! $450! but so irresistably cute. Also love the little boston terrier charm they have on sale right now, very very cute as well but love that the panda is leather.
> View attachment 4435922


thanks! 
i didn't pay full price for mine (not that mad yet! ) this terrier is full metal and quite heavy, they had other charms/keyrings made of leather, they were from 2017 collection, Chinese year of of the Dog
i have this one as well


----------



## Anesthestia

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> i didn't pay full price for mine (not that mad yet! ) this terrier is full metal and quite heavy, they had other charms/keyrings made of leather, they were from 2017 collection, Chinese year of of the Dog
> i have this one as well


Oh my gosh I didn't know they had leather versions of the dogs! I'm dead! I want one so badly now. Where did you get them on discount? 
And thanks for the tip, I agree the metal would be quite heavy, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Speaking of SLGs, i have a new 'IN'
> Po


Love that face.


----------



## ksuromax

Anesthestia said:


> Oh my gosh I didn't know they had leather versions of the dogs! I'm dead! I want one so badly now. Where did you get them on discount?
> And thanks for the tip, I agree the metal would be quite heavy, I hadn't thought of that.


well, it's a very long story, my first dog i purchased in the boutique on sale, then i stupidly lost it, but by then the unsold sales stock was moved out and they were shipped to the outlets. 
I had contacts of a couple of US outlets SAs, but even though they had them, i could not purchase because i am outside of US. Bummer. But, at the same time i was maniacally checking all re-selling sites and to my endless joy TRR got one! i placed an order and it cost me total 120+/- USD delivered. 
Panda is my lucky ebay find, i made an offer, which the Seller accepted, and it cost me under 100$ delivered (i paid in Euro). 
If you are in US, call outlets (Cabazon had the dogs charms for sure) and they can take orders online, you might still find it


----------



## lynne_ross

Anesthestia said:


> View attachment 4435918
> View attachment 4435919
> 
> 
> This is my new-to-me Chanel Tri-Color CF in M/L from the Paris-Edinburgh collection! Colors aren't very accurate in my photos due to bad lighting, it's a bit lighter (burgundy, dark grey...) Not everyone's cuppa tea but I find it very easy to match on my clothes and looks lovely with my all-black outfits. Very easy to wear compared to my plain grey CF, I feel!


I find burgundy type colours so easy to match with black too! Beautiful bag - enjoy!


----------



## Anesthestia

ksuromax said:


> well, it's a very long story, my first dog i purchased in the boutique on sale, then i stupidly lost it, but by then the unsold sales stock was moved out and they were shipped to the outlets.
> I had contacts of a couple of US outlets SAs, but even though they had them, i could not purchase because i am outside of US. Bummer. But, at the same time i was maniacally checking all re-selling sites and to my endless joy TRR got one! i placed an order and it cost me total 120+/- USD delivered.
> Panda is my lucky ebay find, i made an offer, which the Seller accepted, and it cost me under 100$ delivered (i paid in Euro).
> If you are in US, call outlets (Cabazon had the dogs charms for sure) and they can take orders online, you might still find it


Ooh thank you very much for the tip! That certainly sounds very cost-friendly-- at least compared to the retail price! I didn't know I could call outlets and ask for that.


----------



## Anesthestia

lynne_ross said:


> I find burgundy type colours so easy to match with black too! Beautiful bag - enjoy!


Thank you-- and yes indeed! I've fallen in love with burgundy type colors! Shades of darker red seem to work beautifully with my wardrobe. I originally wore a lot of camel bags and brown shades, but I'm finding that camel looks better with white (though of course, also good with black) and burgundy with black!


----------



## ksuromax

Anesthestia said:


> Ooh thank you very much for the tip! That certainly sounds very cost-friendly-- at least compared to the retail price! I didn't know I could call outlets and ask for that.


but be prepared for some odd reaction fro SAs  
apart from me quite a few of other BV fans decided to get the dog charm and called the outlets within a short period of time, which puzzled the SAs heavily!


----------



## msd_bags

Anesthestia said:


> View attachment 4435918
> View attachment 4435919
> 
> 
> This is my new-to-me Chanel Tri-Color CF in M/L from the Paris-Edinburgh collection! Colors aren't very accurate in my photos due to bad lighting, it's a bit lighter (burgundy, dark grey...) Not everyone's cuppa tea but I find it very easy to match on my clothes and looks lovely with my all-black outfits. Very easy to wear compared to my plain grey CF, I feel!


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## muchstuff

Anesthestia said:


> Oh my gosh I didn't know they had leather versions of the dogs! I'm dead! I want one so badly now. Where did you get them on discount?
> And thanks for the tip, I agree the metal would be quite heavy, I hadn't thought of that.


NY outlet (Woodbury Common) had them a couple weeks ago, that's where I got mine. They'll ship if you have a credit card that matches your shipping address.


----------



## Anesthestia

muchstuff said:


> NY outlet (Woodbury Common) had them a couple weeks ago, that's where I got mine. They'll ship if you have a credit card that matches your shipping address.


Thanks for the tip! I'm not far from Woodbury so that's really helpful!​


ksuromax said:


> but be prepared for some odd reaction fro SAs
> apart from me quite a few of other BV fans decided to get the dog charm and called the outlets within a short period of time, which puzzled the SAs heavily!


Haha! I bet they weren't expecting it!​


----------



## muchstuff

Anesthestia said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm not far from Woodbury so that's really helpful!​
> 
> Haha! I bet they weren't expecting it!​


Great, hopefully they still have some!


----------



## ElainePG

I had a "near miss" at the Bottega Veneta boutique today, but I am proud to say that I did NOT come home with (yet another) *red* bag! I sure was tempted, though.
1. It was on sale.
2. It was red.
3. It was really cute.
4. It was red.
5. It had a long enough strap to be carried cross body.
6. Did I mention... red? 

But then I took myself firmly in hand. I already have *two* red bags. This one would fill the same niche of one of them (my LV Capucines BB... the one in my avatar). Also, this bag was too small to comfortably hold my sunglasses. I've just recently switched from transition glasses (the ones that get dark in sunlight) to using two pairs of glasses, clear ones & sunnies. So this means I need a bit of extra space in my daytime handbags.

You know, now that I think about it, the SM told me that the bag was on sale, but I never got around to asking the price!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I had a "near miss" at the Bottega Veneta boutique today, but I am proud to say that I did NOT come home with (yet another) *red* bag! I sure was tempted, though.
> 1. It was on sale.
> 2. It was red.
> 3. It was really cute.
> 4. It was red.
> 5. It had a long enough strap to be carried cross body.
> 6. Did I mention... red?
> 
> But then I took myself firmly in hand. I already have *two* red bags. This one would fill the same niche of one of them (my LV Capucines BB... the one in my avatar). Also, this bag was too small to comfortably hold my sunglasses. I've just recently switched from transition glasses (the ones that get dark in sunlight) to using two pairs of glasses, clear ones & sunnies. So this means I need a bit of extra space in my daytime handbags.
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, the SM told me that the bag was on sale, but I never got around to asking the price!



Way to go Elaine!! Yay for keeping strong! [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

As for me, I didn’t mean to shop, but then there was a sale on dresses...


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> As for me, I didn’t mean to shop, but then there was a sale on dresses...
> View attachment 4436838


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I had a "near miss" at the Bottega Veneta boutique today, but I am proud to say that I did NOT come home with (yet another) *red* bag! I sure was tempted, though.
> 1. It was on sale.
> 2. It was red.
> 3. It was really cute.
> 4. It was red.
> 5. It had a long enough strap to be carried cross body.
> 6. Did I mention... red?
> 
> But then I took myself firmly in hand. I already have *two* red bags. This one would fill the same niche of one of them (my LV Capucines BB... the one in my avatar). Also, this bag was too small to comfortably hold my sunglasses. I've just recently switched from transition glasses (the ones that get dark in sunlight) to using two pairs of glasses, clear ones & sunnies. So this means I need a bit of extra space in my daytime handbags.
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, the SM told me that the bag was on sale, but I never got around to asking the price!


Good for you! Hard to resist! I have the same issue with glasses/sunglasses, can not use super small bags for a day out if it is sunny!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> As for me, I didn’t mean to shop, but then there was a sale on dresses...
> View attachment 4436838


❤️


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> As for me, I didn’t mean to shop, but then there was a sale on dresses...
> View attachment 4436838


That doesn't look like a dress! 
Or is the dress in the bag behind your purse?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Good for you! Hard to resist! I have the same issue with glasses/sunglasses, can not use super small bags for a day out if it is sunny!


Yes, exactly! I'm having to rethink all my handbags!


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Good for you! Hard to resist! I have the same issue with glasses/sunglasses, can not use super small bags for a day out if it is sunny!


I have the same problem. Sometimes I leave them on my head. It's sunny here about 340 days a year.


----------



## msd_bags

This is my bag today.  LV Alma in Epi.  I put in a third party clochette and the strap is from a Massaccesi bag I have.  


Sometimes I LOVE this bag.  Sometimes just LIKE.  In any case, I think she’s gonna stay long term in my collection. [emoji3]


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve just bought my first bag of the year. I was going to try very hard not to purchase this year and have been very restrained until now. It’s very different than my usual purchases. 


It’s the Loewe Large Basket bag in tan. I’m hoping it’s not too big for my 5’3 height but know I’m going to love using this on holiday instead of the ancient and slightly falling apart straw bag I bought abroad about 10 years ago. Roll on the summer holidays!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> This is my bag today.  LV Alma in Epi.  I put in a third party clochette and the strap is from a Massaccesi bag I have.
> View attachment 4437855
> 
> Sometimes I LOVE this bag.  Sometimes just LIKE.  In any case, I think she’s gonna stay long term in my collection. [emoji3]


I think it's a great bag! What's going on when you fall out of love with it?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just bought my first bag of the year. I was going to try very hard not to purchase this year and have been very restrained until now. It’s very different than my usual purchases.
> View attachment 4438043
> 
> It’s the Loewe Large Basket bag in tan. I’m hoping it’s not too big for my 5’3 height but know I’m going to love using this on holiday instead of the ancient and slightly falling apart straw bag I bought abroad about 10 years ago. Roll on the summer holidays!


This is really cute for summer. 
And since it's replacing a falling-apart old bag, you could think of it as "one out, one in."


----------



## lynne_ross

Sold 2 more bracelets!! Bunch more to sell, and 3 bags. Bags seem to be so hard to sell these days.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Sold 2 more bracelets!! Bunch more to sell, and 3 bags. Bags seem to be so hard to sell these days.


At least something is selling. Well done!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> This is really cute for summer.
> And since it's replacing a falling-apart old bag, you could think of it as "one out, one in."



I totally love your thinking! Now I don’t need to feel like I’ve broken my resolution at all! Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just bought my first bag of the year. I was going to try very hard not to purchase this year and have been very restrained until now. It’s very different than my usual purchases.
> View attachment 4438043
> 
> It’s the Loewe Large Basket bag in tan. I’m hoping it’s not too big for my 5’3 height but know I’m going to love using this on holiday instead of the ancient and slightly falling apart straw bag I bought abroad about 10 years ago. Roll on the summer holidays!


Feel no guilt if it is replacing a 10 year old bag. [emoji3]


ElainePG said:


> I think it's a great bag! What's going on when you fall out of love with it?


Maybe I’m just falling back in love with other bags in my collection? [emoji3] I guess it’s a cycle.


lynne_ross said:


> Sold 2 more bracelets!! Bunch more to sell, and 3 bags. Bags seem to be so hard to sell these days.


Goodluck on selling!


----------



## msd_bags

Is the tpf app not available?


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Is the tpf app not available?


No - it is not working, I read in the forum feedback thread there is a major issue with it. Hopefully they’ll get it fixed but until then they are suggesting we just use the online version.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been so bad lately. These memorial sales are killing me. Bags I was considering went on crazy sale and I bought them. I should feel guilty but I don’t.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> No - it is not working, I read in the forum feedback thread there is a major issue with it. Hopefully they’ll get it fixed but until then they are suggesting we just use the online version.


I woke up with the app not working and I was so restless!! Lol!  I hope they can fix the issue soon.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been so bad lately. These memorial sales are killing me. Bags I was considering went on crazy sale and I bought them. I should feel guilty but I don’t.


Then I guess these bags are good buys!  And besides, you've really done some purging recently.

I'm curious, what are these new purchases?


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I woke up with the app not working and I was so restless!! Lol!  I hope they can fix the issue soon.


I believe the app is gone permanently.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I believe the app is gone permanently.


What am I going to do at 1 am when I'm lying in bed?  What makes you think it's gone permanently?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> What am I going to do at 1 am when I'm lying in bed?  What makes you think it's gone permanently?


There's a thread about it in the feedback section. You are supposed to use the website on your phone.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> There's a thread about it in the feedback section. You are supposed to use the website on your phone.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Then I guess these bags are good buys!  And besides, you've really done some purging recently.
> 
> I'm curious, what are these new purchases?


One is a green small Mz Wallace crossbody and one is a Marc Jacobs tote in grey leather.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> There's a thread about it in the feedback section. You are supposed to use the website on your phone.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/


I never used the app. I always just use the website on the phone.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> One is a green small Mz Wallace crossbody and one is a Marc Jacobs tote in grey leather.


I had a guess for at least 1 MZW.   Please share pics when you can.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I had a guess for at least 1 MZW.   Please share pics when you can.


I am getting to predictable. lol I will take a picture when it comes.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

One of my shopping resolutions for 2019 is to shop less and use that money to travel more! Road trip with my boyfriend, and we're celebrating his graduation from his masters program!!

My bag for the trip is my Faye


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> I never used the app. I always just use the website on the phone.


Same! I hate apps! It drives my DH nuts but like why do I need an app when the web works great!


----------



## lynne_ross

bellebellebelle19 said:


> One of my shopping resolutions for 2019 is to shop less and use that money to travel more! Road trip with my boyfriend, and we're celebrating his graduation from his masters program!!
> 
> My bag for the trip is my Faye


Yay! Love travelling and road trips! Congrats to your boyfriend.


----------



## dcooney4

It's very quiet in here. Are we all being bad shopping the sales? How about a simple challenge? The next sunny day wear your most fun or vibrant bag?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It's very quiet in here. Are we all being bad shopping the sales? How about a simple challenge? The next sunny day wear your most fun or vibrant bag?


I have been *bad* at shopping my closet for sure… whoops!
But, the 3 scarves and the purse I love. Love, Love! 
The purse is a Coach Saddle in Chalk, I've already carried it 5 times. I knew I needed a bag in this color but couldn't find it. I went in to see the new Marleigh - which they didn't have and is sold out - but saw this cutie and knew it was right. I love the glove tanned leather, inside and out - the purse is gorgeous. 
Two of the scarves were grails (yeah yeah - I have a lot of 'Grails' ) Ex Libris en Kimonos and Belle Chasse, one is from this years Spring/Summer collection - a darling moussie bandana. Not sorry at all I bought these. 

I've also had to make a few clothing purchases. I needed some summer tops that I wasn't floating in, and I found a couple fun summer dresses. I've taken 5 pairs of shorts, and those dresses in for alterations though. I've also bought 3 jackets - my office is ABSOLUTELY FREEZING. I get so cold that I hurt. So I found 2 collar-less boucle (they look like Chanel but are definitely not) and a cream color linen. I might go back and buy the olive one too. I only had black jackets… 4 of them (one short, one short and silk, one longer, a leather one) and a jean jacket, but nothing else suitable for work. 

Your idea of wearing a sunny purse on a sunny day is a fun one! I'll participate… if the rain ever stops!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I have been *bad* at shopping my closet for sure… whoops!
> But, the 3 scarves and the purse I love. Love, Love!
> The purse is a Coach Saddle in Chalk, I've already carried it 5 times. I knew I needed a bag in this color but couldn't find it. I went in to see the new Marleigh - which they didn't have and is sold out - but saw this cutie and knew it was right. I love the glove tanned leather, inside and out - the purse is gorgeous.
> Two of the scarves were grails (yeah yeah - I have a lot of 'Grails' ) Ex Libris en Kimonos and Belle Chasse, one is from this years Spring/Summer collection - a darling moussie bandana. Not sorry at all I bought these.
> 
> I've also had to make a few clothing purchases. I needed some summer tops that I wasn't floating in, and I found a couple fun summer dresses. I've taken 5 pairs of shorts, and those dresses in for alterations though. I've also bought 3 jackets - my office is ABSOLUTELY FREEZING. I get so cold that I hurt. So I found 2 collar-less boucle (they look like Chanel but are definitely not) and a cream color linen. I might go back and buy the olive one too. I only had black jackets… 4 of them (one short, one short and silk, one longer, a leather one) and a jean jacket, but nothing else suitable for work.
> 
> Your idea of wearing a sunny purse on a sunny day is a fun one! I'll participate… if the rain ever stops!


That is how I feel too.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I never used the app. I always just use the website on the phone.


+1


dcooney4 said:


> It's very quiet in here. Are we all being bad shopping the sales? How about a simple challenge? The next sunny day wear your most fun or vibrant bag?


it's sunny here most of the time and here's my 'new IN for May' and most vibrant colour and fun shaped bag - i'll wear it tomorrow as well for the challenge! 
Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> +1
> 
> it's sunny here most of the time and here's my 'new IN for May' and most vibrant colour and fun shaped bag - i'll wear it tomorrow as well for the challenge!
> Balenciaga Triangle


Such a fun color!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> +1
> 
> it's sunny here most of the time and here's my 'new IN for May' and most vibrant colour and fun shaped bag - i'll wear it tomorrow as well for the challenge!
> Balenciaga Triangle


Love it!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It's very quiet in here. Are we all being bad shopping the sales? How about a simple challenge? The next sunny day wear your most fun or vibrant bag?


Usually it's hot and sunny this time of year for us, but we have been having overcast and rainy days. I've been carrying my water resistant bags mostly. As soon as it is sunny, I'm in!

I've been good. No new bags for me. I'm holding off until next month when we go to Las Vegas but I check ebay once in a while too. I bought one SLG this month.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Usually it's hot and sunny this time of year for us, but we have been having overcast and rainy days. I've been carrying my water resistant bags mostly. As soon as it is sunny, I'm in!
> 
> I've been good. No new bags for me. I'm holding off until next month when we go to Las Vegas but I check ebay once in a while too. I bought one SLG this month.


We have had so much rain here too!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> It's very quiet in here. Are we all being bad shopping the sales? How about a simple challenge? The next sunny day wear your most fun or vibrant bag?


I have the itch to buy, though I am not eyeing anything in particular.  Is this addiction? Lol!

It is still summer time here, so really very hot and humid.  However, we get occasional heavy rains in the afternoon or evening, like maybe for 30 minutes.  What I am not risking are my suede stuff (my suede pumps almost got rained on the other day!).  But other than that, I wear any bag I fancy for the day.


----------



## ksuromax

as promised, here it is in action today!


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> as promised, here it is in action today!


Love love this bag!!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Sold 2 more bracelets!! Bunch more to sell, and 3 bags. Bags seem to be so hard to sell these days.


Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> One is a green small Mz Wallace crossbody and one is a Marc Jacobs tote in grey leather.


I'll be interested to hear what you think of the new (well, not so new any more!!!) MJ line. I haven't seen them in stores, only on line. They look very cute!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I have been *bad* at shopping my closet for sure… whoops!
> But, the 3 scarves and the purse I love. Love, Love!
> The purse is a Coach Saddle in Chalk, I've already carried it 5 times. I knew I needed a bag in this color but couldn't find it. I went in to see the new Marleigh - which they didn't have and is sold out - but saw this cutie and knew it was right. I love the glove tanned leather, inside and out - the purse is gorgeous.
> Two of the scarves were grails (yeah yeah - I have a lot of 'Grails' ) Ex Libris en Kimonos and Belle Chasse, one is from this years Spring/Summer collection - a darling moussie bandana. Not sorry at all I bought these.
> 
> I've also had to make a few clothing purchases. I needed some summer tops that I wasn't floating in, and I found a couple fun summer dresses. I've taken 5 pairs of shorts, and those dresses in for alterations though. I've also bought 3 jackets - my office is ABSOLUTELY FREEZING. I get so cold that I hurt. So I found 2 collar-less boucle (they look like Chanel but are definitely not) and a cream color linen. I might go back and buy the olive one too. I only had black jackets… 4 of them (one short, one short and silk, one longer, a leather one) and a jean jacket, but nothing else suitable for work.
> 
> Your idea of wearing a sunny purse on a sunny day is a fun one! I'll participate… if the rain ever stops!


I've been on a perfume kick recently, searching for the "perfect" vanilla-ish EDP. I don't want to smell like a cookie... no offense @Cookiefiend  ... or like I just left Bath & Bodyworks. So something grown-up, but still basically vanilla. The problem is, if I go to the store and get something spritzed on me, it only lasts for up to 5 or 6 hours. And then, what, another trip to the store? So I found a site called Lucky Scents where you can buy little samples very cheaply, and I'm testing out a whole bunch of different ones, one day at a time. So far the winner is Il Profumo Vanille Bourbon, but it only comes in a large (100ml) bottle, and I just want it in a 50ml size. But I still have some more samples to try, so hopefully I'll find something just as good in a smaller size.

I also bought two H scarves... 

No bags, though!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> as promised, here it is in action today!


This is such a happy color. And it matched your toesies! I'm assuming that's on purpose?


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> as promised, here it is in action today!


I love the look with the black and white stripes.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> as promised, here it is in action today!


Such an edible colour!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.

Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:

DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke. 

I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.

And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.

So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.

This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.

If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous. 

Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.

Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Love love this bag!!


thank you!  


ElainePG said:


> This is such a happy color. And it matched your toesies! I'm assuming that's on purpose?


thanks!  indeed! 


whateve said:


> I love the look with the black and white stripes.


thank you!  


muchstuff said:


> Such an edible colour!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


i am so sorry for you! 
i am sending you a big hug, i have my funny case of difficult Mum so i totally get what you're going through!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


I'm so very sorry, @Sparkletastic . And it's such a shame that your son had to get it full in the face like that. Abusive family members (especially psychologically abusive ones) are really hard for people on the "outside" to comprehend. Unless they've experienced it themselves. And so they say things that are meant to be helpful, but are really hurtful. It's good that you have your DH to support you.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


I'm so sorry. Your poor son! I can imagine how terrible you felt not being able to protect him from that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> i am so sorry for you!
> i am sending you a big hug, i have my funny case of difficult Mum so i totally get what you're going through!





ElainePG said:


> I'm so very sorry, @Sparkletastic . And it's such a shame that your son had to get it full in the face like that. Abusive family members (especially psychologically abusive ones) are really hard for people on the "outside" to comprehend. Unless they've experienced it themselves. And so they say things that are meant to be helpful, but are really hurtful. It's good that you have your DH to support you.





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. Your poor son! I can imagine how terrible you felt not being able to protect him from that.


Thanks for the hugs and kind words. I’m just so frustrated / hurt / angry right now - hence the long post.

It’s made worst because my mom is a narcissist. She charms others while making her target look evil. Most people see a sweet old lady who is sad because her daughter doesn’t spend more time with her.  Well, years ago I had even moved her into my home to care for her and dealt with this head on for almost a decade before I just had to move her back out. She was negatively impacting my career, health and marriage. It’s been a never ending saga. Life is too short. I have to care for her long distance. 

But, there is NO way I’m letting her hurt my babies. Yea, they’re young adults now but, they’re my kids and they aren’t equipped for this. I never wanted them to have to be. So, I instructed them to go no contact unless I’m in town and can be a buffer / protector.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> as promised, here it is in action today!


I absolutely love this! The outfit looks wonderful too.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


I feel for your poor son. I hope he is okay. I hope you have a wonderful weekend. You sure deserve after all that.


----------



## dcooney4

I have worn this backpack the last two days as it is cheerful and yet weather proof. I won’t be wearing a bag tomorrow since I will be Plein air painting. Don’t want to get paint on any thing. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a shot of the Mz Mini Paige I bought. I accidentally posted it in the wrong thread the other day.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the hugs and kind words. I’m just so frustrated / hurt / angry right now - hence the long post.
> 
> It’s made worst because my mom is a narcissist. She charms others while making her target look evil. Most people see a sweet old lady who is sad because her daughter doesn’t spend more time with her.  Well, years ago I had even moved her into my home to care for her and dealt with this head on for almost a decade before I just had to move her back out. She was negatively impacting my career, health and marriage. It’s been a never ending saga. Life is too short. I have to care for her long distance.
> 
> But, there is NO way I’m letting her hurt my babies. Yea, they’re young adults now but, they’re my kids and they aren’t equipped for this. I never wanted them to have to be. So, I instructed them to go no contact unless I’m in town and can be a buffer / protector.



I’m so sorry you’ve had to deal with this. And the way she targeted your son is way out of bounds. In my family, it’s my dad who is the narcissist. They are truly toxic people. I don’t know your whole situation, but I can say I feel your pain — having a narcissist for a parent really sucks. 

I’ve been MIA from this thread as well, not for anything nearly as dramatic, just a bad mix of busy and sick. Take an upper respiratory bug that causes congestion and uncontrollable coughing, add in pink eye, and that’s been me for the last two weeks.  I’ve had a new bag for a while and no energy to do a proper reveal, but hopefully this weekend I’ll post some pics!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> I've been on a perfume kick recently, searching for the "perfect" vanilla-ish EDP. I don't want to smell like a cookie... no offense @Cookiefiend  ... or like I just left Bath & Bodyworks. So something grown-up, but still basically vanilla. The problem is, if I go to the store and get something spritzed on me, it only lasts for up to 5 or 6 hours. And then, what, another trip to the store? So I found a site called Lucky Scents where you can buy little samples very cheaply, and I'm testing out a whole bunch of different ones, one day at a time. So far the winner is Il Profumo Vanille Bourbon, but it only comes in a large (100ml) bottle, and I just want it in a 50ml size. But I still have some more samples to try, so hopefully I'll find something just as good in a smaller size.
> 
> I also bought two H scarves...
> 
> No bags, though!


Try Tom Ford, Tobacco Vanille. A really interesting grown up twist on vanilla. I was wearing his Cafe Rose on Friday and the throw & staying power is incredible!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


I’m so sorry to hear this. Good luck with making arrangements for her care. Your post made me think of how grateful I am for my own parents (and I think that frequently and tell them frequently, but it’s never really enough for the blessing of awesome parents). 

I hope DS feels less hurt and more at equilibrium soon.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a shot of the Mz Mini Paige I bought. I accidentally posted it in the wrong thread the other day.


This is a very practical and cute bag and it looks great in this forest green colour.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m glad I’m not the only one who’s too busy to be active... if this thread was running at its usual frenetic pace, I would have absolutely no hope of keeping up in my ‘lurk and like’ mode 

I got back from my vacation, and am tackling my new role as Partner. I think I’m doing okay, but self doubt is lurking in the background... It will be fine, I’m sure! 

Bags-wise I’ve been surprisingly content since I bought my YSL envelope (in March) and then my Chanel clutch (in April) to celebrate my promotion. These two bags are basically all I’ve carried since buying them, besides my Le Pliage which I took to beach. That’s very unlike me because I tend to rotate frequently, but I’m enjoying the purse peace


----------



## Miss_Dawn

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry you’ve had to deal with this. And the way she targeted your son is way out of bounds. In my family, it’s my dad who is the narcissist. They are truly toxic people. I don’t know your whole situation, but I can say I feel your pain — having a narcissist for a parent really sucks.
> 
> I’ve been MIA from this thread as well, not for anything nearly as dramatic, just a bad mix of busy and sick. Take an upper respiratory bug that causes congestion and uncontrollable coughing, add in pink eye, and that’s been me for the last two weeks.  I’ve had a new bag for a while and no energy to do a proper reveal, but hopefully this weekend I’ll post some pics!


Feel better soon looking forward to the bag reveal!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I absolutely love this! The outfit looks wonderful too.


thank you kindly!


----------



## Pessie

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the hugs and kind words. I’m just so frustrated / hurt / angry right now - hence the long post.
> 
> It’s made worst because my mom is a narcissist. She charms others while making her target look evil. Most people see a sweet old lady who is sad because her daughter doesn’t spend more time with her.  Well, years ago I had even moved her into my home to care for her and dealt with this head on for almost a decade before I just had to move her back out. She was negatively impacting my career, health and marriage. It’s been a never ending saga. Life is too short. I have to care for her long distance.
> 
> But, there is NO way I’m letting her hurt my babies. Yea, they’re young adults now but, they’re my kids and they aren’t equipped for this. I never wanted them to have to be. So, I instructed them to go no contact unless I’m in town and can be a buffer / protector.


I sympathise, I really do.  I’ve direct experience of this with an immediate family member.  Narcissists are a menace and poisonous to your health and well-being, and it’s a lot more common than most people realise.  But people who have healthy family relationships find it very hard to comprehend.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


I’ve wondered how you were.  Nice to hear back from you.  Sorry about what happened.  My Mom died at a young age of 52, more than 25 years ago.  We didn’t get to be close because at that time she was a bit uptight with finances and I sort of resented that.  Or maybe I just couldn’t grasp why she was like that when I believed we had enough.  And she was not warm like parents are now.  There was distance, but she definitely cared for us.  Anyway, I feel like we would have been closer years later, when everyone was working and they wouldn’t have to support us.  But then she was gone.  I guess what I’m saying is, given the chance we would have been really close.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a shot of the Mz Mini Paige I bought. I accidentally posted it in the wrong thread the other day.


I like this green!!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one who’s too busy to be active... if this thread was running at its usual frenetic pace, I would have absolutely no hope of keeping up in my ‘lurk and like’ mode
> 
> I got back from my vacation, and am tackling my new role as Partner. I think I’m doing okay, but self doubt is lurking in the background... It will be fine, I’m sure!
> 
> Bags-wise I’ve been surprisingly content since I bought my YSL envelope (in March) and then my Chanel clutch (in April) to celebrate my promotion. These two bags are basically all I’ve carried since buying them, besides my Le Pliage which I took to beach. That’s very unlike me because I tend to rotate frequently, but I’m enjoying the purse peace


You have reason to be content!  Gorgeous bags!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry you’ve had to deal with this. And the way she targeted your son is way out of bounds. In my family, it’s my dad who is the narcissist. They are truly toxic people. I don’t know your whole situation, but I can say I feel your pain — having a narcissist for a parent really sucks.
> 
> I’ve been MIA from this thread as well, not for anything nearly as dramatic, just a bad mix of busy and sick. Take an upper respiratory bug that causes congestion and uncontrollable coughing, add in pink eye, and that’s been me for the last two weeks.  I’ve had a new bag for a while and no energy to do a proper reveal, but hopefully this weekend I’ll post some pics!


I hope you are feeling better now. That sounds rough.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry you’ve had to deal with this. And the way she targeted your son is way out of bounds. In my family, it’s my dad who is the narcissist. They are truly toxic people. I don’t know your whole situation, but I can say I feel your pain — having a narcissist for a parent really sucks.
> 
> I’ve been MIA from this thread as well, not for anything nearly as dramatic, just a bad mix of busy and sick. Take an upper respiratory bug that causes congestion and uncontrollable coughing, add in pink eye, and that’s been me for the last two weeks.  I’ve had a new bag for a while and no energy to do a proper reveal, but hopefully this weekend I’ll post some pics!


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## catsinthebag

lynne_ross said:


> Omg! I am so sorry to hear this. Your poor DS and you, and your mom for her health issues. Both my grandmas were not nice people so I lived through it from your DS’ perspective and had very little contact with them. It made my parents so loving towards us and my DH and kids since they wanted to be the opposite and have a loving relationship with their family.
> 
> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!



Sending well-wishes to your father, and to you as well. Health issues with parents really do turn your life upside down — suddenly it becomes clear that the care-taker roles have reversed. It’s enormously stressful. Hope he is OK.


----------



## catsinthebag

Pessie said:


> I sympathise, I really do.  I’ve direct experience of this with an immediate family member.  Narcissists are a menace and poisonous to your health and well-being, and it’s a lot more common than most people realise.  But people who have healthy family relationships find it very hard to comprehend.



Well said. My DH was blessed with loving, supportive parents so he can’t quite comprehend the dynamic with my dad, even when he sees it in person.


----------



## Pessie

catsinthebag said:


> Well said. My DH was blessed with loving, supportive parents so he can’t quite comprehend the dynamic with my dad, even when he sees it in person.


Exactly, I think you have to have lived it, unfortunately.  I hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## whateve

lynne_ross said:


> Omg! I am so sorry to hear this. Your poor DS and you, and your mom for her health issues. Both my grandmas were not nice people so I lived through it from your DS’ perspective and had very little contact with them. It made my parents so loving towards us and my DH and kids since they wanted to be the opposite and have a loving relationship with their family.
> 
> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!


I'm hoping for a quick recovery for your father, and hugs to you.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Omg! I am so sorry to hear this. Your poor DS and you, and your mom for her health issues. Both my grandmas were not nice people so I lived through it from your DS’ perspective and had very little contact with them. It made my parents so loving towards us and my DH and kids since they wanted to be the opposite and have a loving relationship with their family.
> 
> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!


Hugs to you!


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Omg! I am so sorry to hear this. Your poor DS and you, and your mom for her health issues. Both my grandmas were not nice people so I lived through it from your DS’ perspective and had very little contact with them. It made my parents so loving towards us and my DH and kids since they wanted to be the opposite and have a loving relationship with their family.
> 
> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!


Hope things improve for your father.  Hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

Here is my new Marc Jacobs tote. I have not used it yet. If weather permits I will today.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my new Marc Jacobs tote. I have not used it yet. If weather permits I will today.


Are the handles for shoulder carry or is this the small size?  Love the color!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Are the handles for shoulder carry or is this the small size?  Love the color!


Shoulder carry! I have enough hand carry. The great thing is I can even carry a small painting in it if need be , without worrying that it might rip.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> as promised, here it is in action today!


Such a beautiful, happy pink. This is going to be one of my favorites in your collection. 


catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry you’ve had to deal with this. And the way she targeted your son is way out of bounds. In my family, it’s my dad who is the narcissist. They are truly toxic people. I don’t know your whole situation, but I can say I feel your pain — having a narcissist for a parent really sucks.
> 
> I’ve been MIA from this thread as well, not for anything nearly as dramatic, just a bad mix of busy and sick. Take an upper respiratory bug that causes congestion and uncontrollable coughing, add in pink eye, and that’s been me for the last two weeks.  I’ve had a new bag for a while and no energy to do a proper reveal, but hopefully this weekend I’ll post some pics!


I hope you feel better soon!  

And, yes. Most people think a narcissist is a vain person. Nope. They are toxic, predatory people. The saddest part is there is no “cure”. So there is no hope. 


Pessie said:


> I sympathise, I really do.  I’ve direct experience of this with an immediate family member.  Narcissists are a menace and poisonous to your health and well-being, and it’s a lot more common than most people realise.  But people who have healthy family relationships find it very hard to comprehend.


I’m sorry you have an N in your midst as well. And, you’re so right. People who haven’t experienced can’t grasp just how uncontrollably destructive they are. 


msd_bags said:


> I’ve wondered how you were.  Nice to hear back from you.  Sorry about what happened.  My Mom died at a young age of 52, more than 25 years ago.  We didn’t get to be close because at that time she was a bit uptight with finances and I sort of resented that.  Or maybe I just couldn’t grasp why she was like that when I believed we had enough.  And she was not warm like parents are now.  There was distance, but she definitely cared for us.  Anyway, I feel like we would have been closer years later, when everyone was working and they wouldn’t have to support us.  But then she was gone.  I guess what I’m saying is, given the chance we would have been really close.


I can certainly understand your feelings of what if and if only. 


lynne_ross said:


> Omg! I am so sorry to hear this. Your poor DS and you, and your mom for her health issues. Both my grandmas were not nice people so I lived through it from your DS’ perspective and had very little contact with them. It made my parents so loving towards us and my DH and kids since they wanted to be the opposite and have a loving relationship with their family.
> 
> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!


I hope your father is better soon.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Elliespurse - would you mind untagging the color week’s post for this thread?  Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m naturally neat. Stressful times, however put that on overdrive. Luckily DH is the same way so we don’t kill each other. LOL!  I’m doing a final merciless purge on my closet today. He is deep cleaning the kitchen ROFL!  We have music playing all over the house and he made martinis so it’s a crazy clean party! :rockhard: 

Anyway, I want my clothes and shoes to be like my bags and jewelry - a perfect curated assortment with zero extras.  And I’ve bought enough in the last year to where I can make the “big cut”. 

Soooo...

Question - what do you do with items you are meh on but, others seem to love. I have a couple of dresses and tops that I would vote as 5-6 on a scale of 10 in terms of style / joy. 

But, Every. Single. Time. I wear them I get tons of complements. Far more than with some other things I dearly love. LOL!  I think part of it is that they are bright and colorful which garners attention - particularly in a world where most people wear neutrals. Another part is that they fit extremely well. (A tailor is a girl’s best friend which is why I have another set of clothes ready to drop off.)

But, at the end of the day, they don’t feel like “me”. 

Do I possibly have a blind spot and should keep them since people find them flattering? Or should I just say it doesn’t matter - I’m not a fan so, out they go!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Meanwhile I have an offer on a bag. The person is quite respectful, pleasant and nice but it’s quite a bit lower than I wanted.

I’m thinking I should just accept. I want to be out of the bag selling business. But, gosh. It is really low.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m naturally neat. Stressful times, however put that on overdrive. Luckily DH is the same way so we don’t kill each other. LOL!  I’m doing a final merciless purge on my closet today. He is deep cleaning the kitchen ROFL!  We have music playing all over the house and he made martinis so it’s a crazy clean party! :rockhard:
> 
> Anyway, I want my clothes and shoes to be like my bags and jewelry - a perfect curated assortment with zero extras.  And I’ve bought enough in the last year to where I can make the “big cut”.
> 
> Soooo...
> 
> Question - what do you do with items you are meh on but, others seem to love. I have a couple of dresses and tops that I would vote as 5-6 on a scale of 10 in terms of style / joy.
> 
> But, Every. Single. Time. I wear them I get tons of complements. Far more than with some other things I dearly love. LOL!  I think part of it is that they are bright and colorful which garners attention - particularly in a world where most people wear neutrals. Another part is that they fit extremely well. (A tailor is a girl’s best friend which is why I have another set of clothes ready to drop off.)
> 
> But, at the end of the day, they don’t feel like “me”.
> 
> Do I possibly have a blind spot and should keep them since people find them flattering? Or should I just say it doesn’t matter - I’m not a fan so, out they go!


Keep what makes you feel good . It's nice to hear the compliments but I have to feel good in what I wear. (I ALWAYS get the most compliments on my hair the week I'm going in for a cut, go figure. To me it's a mess and feels too long, so off it goes no matter what people think).


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Keep what makes you feel good . It's nice to hear the compliments but I have to feel good in what I wear. (I ALWAYS get the most compliments on my hair the week I'm going in for a cut, go figure. To me it's a mess and feels too long, so off it goes no matter what people think).


Good perspective. 

Even though the dresses are colorful they have more of a dated / prim vibe than I like. They just don’t say me at all.  Off to charity they go!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Good perspective.
> 
> Even though the dresses are colorful they have more of a dated / prim vibe than I like. They just don’t say me at all.  Off to charity they go!


I have the same thing to say as @muchstuff.  I may keep the clothes for a while just because I get compliments.  But in the end I let them go because I really don't like to wear them.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Shoulder carry! I have enough hand carry. The great thing is I can even carry a small painting in it if need be , without worrying that it might rip.


That's great that it can carry a small painting!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have worn this backpack the last two days as it is cheerful and yet weather proof. I won’t be wearing a bag tomorrow since I will be Plein air painting. Don’t want to get paint on any thing. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


What a happy bag!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry you’ve had to deal with this. And the way she targeted your son is way out of bounds. In my family, it’s my dad who is the narcissist. They are truly toxic people. I don’t know your whole situation, but I can say I feel your pain — having a narcissist for a parent really sucks.
> 
> I’ve been MIA from this thread as well, not for anything nearly as dramatic, just a bad mix of busy and sick. Take an upper respiratory bug that causes congestion and uncontrollable coughing, add in pink eye, and that’s been me for the last two weeks.  I’ve had a new bag for a while and no energy to do a proper reveal, but hopefully this weekend I’ll post some pics!


Ugh. I hope you get better really fast. What a drag to be sick!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> Meanwhile I have an offer on a bag. The person is quite respectful, pleasant and nice but it’s quite a bit lower than I wanted.
> 
> I’m thinking I should just accept. I want to be out of the bag selling business. But, gosh. It is really low.


OK. Bag sold. Price is soooo low but, I think it’s going to a good home. 

But, please inscribe my vow in the stone tablet for the ages!!!

I shall NEVER, EVER buy another handbag that is a compromise in ANY way!!  

(And Proenza Schouler goes _screaming_ onto my list of never buys because of resale.)


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Try Tom Ford, Tobacco Vanille. A really interesting grown up twist on vanilla. I was wearing his Cafe Rose on Friday and the throw & staying power is incredible!


So interesting that you mentioned this one! I got a sample of this, and wore it last week. I liked it at first (the first hour or so), but the dry-down had too much... um... tobacco in it. Well, not surprising! 
So yesterday I tried another one of his, *Vanille Fatale*. And I think that one is going to be the winner. I have a few more to try, but so far Vanille Fatale is the most promising.
Although I also have a little decant of his Lost Cherry, which is an extremely complex and high-energy EDP. The cherry fragrance only appears at the beginning; after that, there's a mix of marzipan and vanilla. But not super-sweet; very adult. It's a unisex fragrance, just like Tobacco Vanille. In fact, I get a teensy whiff of tobacco in it, but not overpowering. So right now I'm waffling between those two, because they're too similar to get both.
Cafe Rose sounds good too, but I already have the LV rose EDP, *Rose des Vents*, which is a really lovely rose with very good staying power, so I don't want to duplicate.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m naturally neat. Stressful times, however put that on overdrive. Luckily DH is the same way so we don’t kill each other. LOL!  I’m doing a final merciless purge on my closet today. He is deep cleaning the kitchen ROFL!  We have music playing all over the house and he made martinis so it’s a crazy clean party! :rockhard:
> 
> Anyway, I want my clothes and shoes to be like my bags and jewelry - a perfect curated assortment with zero extras.  And I’ve bought enough in the last year to where I can make the “big cut”.
> 
> Soooo...
> 
> Question - what do you do with items you are meh on but, others seem to love. I have a couple of dresses and tops that I would vote as 5-6 on a scale of 10 in terms of style / joy.
> 
> But, Every. Single. Time. I wear them I get tons of complements. Far more than with some other things I dearly love. LOL!  I think part of it is that they are bright and colorful which garners attention - particularly in a world where most people wear neutrals. Another part is that they fit extremely well. (A tailor is a girl’s best friend which is why I have another set of clothes ready to drop off.)
> 
> But, at the end of the day, they don’t feel like “me”.
> 
> Do I possibly have a blind spot and should keep them since people find them flattering? Or should I just say it doesn’t matter - I’m not a fan so, out they go!


I would let go if you don’t love or want to wear. If you will wear here and there and have room I would keep for awhile longer and see if your opinion changes. Styles come and go.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> OK. Bag sold. Price is soooo low but, I think it’s going to a good home.
> 
> But, please inscribe my vow in the stone tablet for the ages!!!
> 
> I shall NEVER, EVER buy another handbag that is a compromise in ANY way!!
> 
> (And Proenza Schouler goes _screaming_ onto my list of never buys because of resale.)


Jealous! I hate selling. I have 3 bags going to consignment once I get the time.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Omg! I am so sorry to hear this. Your poor DS and you, and your mom for her health issues. Both my grandmas were not nice people so I lived through it from your DS’ perspective and had very little contact with them. It made my parents so loving towards us and my DH and kids since they wanted to be the opposite and have a loving relationship with their family.
> 
> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!


Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear that your father is in the ICU! We're never prepared for that kind of a shock.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Keep what makes you feel good . It's nice to hear the compliments but I have to feel good in what I wear. (I ALWAYS get the most compliments on my hair the week I'm going in for a cut, go figure. To me it's a mess and feels too long, so off it goes no matter what people think).


Well said. I totally agree with this, @Sparkletastic . *You* have to love the way *you* look.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I would let go if you don’t love or want to wear. If you will wear here and there and have room I would keep for awhile longer and see if your opinion changes. Styles come and go.





ElainePG said:


> Well said. I totally agree with this, @Sparkletastic . *You* have to love the way *you* look.


They all got put in the “go” pile. I wouldn’t keep a bag others liked if I didn’t. Same principle needs to be applied to everything else. 


lynne_ross said:


> Jealous! I hate selling. I have 3 bags going to consignment once I get the time.


Good luck on your sales. This bag had been on sale for almost a year. It needed to find its new home. I know exactly what I want to get to replace it. I just have to find it as it’s not a current bag. 

And, the good thing is, selling it caused me to look at my account (Tradesy). I had proceeds from a bag I sold a WHILE ago just sitting there totally forgotten.   How could that even happen??????


----------



## More bags

Hi pocket friends  I am returning to this thread after a month long break from TPF. Great to read and catch up on what I missed.



ksuromax said:


> as promised, here it is in action today!


Awesome bag, a gorgeous add to your collection ksuromax. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.


I am sorry to hear about you mom’s stroke and even more sorry to hear about her antics towards your son. Sending hugs and courage your way. 



dcooney4 said:


> Here is a shot of the Mz Mini Paige I bought. I accidentally posted it in the wrong thread the other day.


I like this shade of green, it looks fabulous on you dc!



catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry you’ve had to deal with this. And the way she targeted your son is way out of bounds. In my family, it’s my dad who is the narcissist. They are truly toxic people. I don’t know your whole situation, but I can say I feel your pain — having a narcissist for a parent really sucks.
> 
> I’ve been MIA from this thread as well, not for anything nearly as dramatic, just a bad mix of busy and sick. Take an upper respiratory bug that causes congestion and uncontrollable coughing, add in pink eye, and that’s been me for the last two weeks.  I’ve had a new bag for a while and no energy to do a proper reveal, but hopefully this weekend I’ll post some pics!


Wishing you a speedy recovery catsinthebag. I had pneumonia in April, it was awful, and I’ve had pink eye in the past, not fun. I empathize with you on the respiratory bug and pink eye at the same time! I hope you feel better soon and I can’t wait to see your reveal! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one who’s too busy to be active... if this thread was running at its usual frenetic pace, I would have absolutely no hope of keeping up in my ‘lurk and like’ mode
> 
> I got back from my vacation, and am tackling my new role as Partner. I think I’m doing okay, but self doubt is lurking in the background... It will be fine, I’m sure!
> 
> Bags-wise I’ve been surprisingly content since I bought my YSL envelope (in March) and then my Chanel clutch (in April) to celebrate my promotion. These two bags are basically all I’ve carried since buying them, besides my Le Pliage which I took to beach. That’s very unlike me because I tend to rotate frequently, but I’m enjoying the purse peace


Congratulations again on the new partnership role! Your vacation pics are lovely. Your latest bags are divine, great additions to your collection. Congrats on Purse peace. 



lynne_ross said:


> Omg! I am so sorry to hear this. Your poor DS and you, and your mom for her health issues. Both my grandmas were not nice people so I lived through it from your DS’ perspective and had very little contact with them. It made my parents so loving towards us and my DH and kids since they wanted to be the opposite and have a loving relationship with their family.
> 
> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!


lynne_ross, I’m sorry to hear about your father’s health issue. Sending hugs your way. I can empathize with the emotional roller coaster you are on. My father in law was hospitalized two days before we were due to fly out of country for Christmas vacation. We went through all of the fear of will he make it, to once he stabilized, what does post hospital care look like to how will my mother in law deal with picking up the things he used to do, like mowing the lawn? Wishing you all the best and sending strength and courage your way.



dcooney4 said:


> Here is my new Marc Jacobs tote. I have not used it yet. If weather permits I will today.


dc, this is a lovely neutral colour. Congratulations also on your recent additions, they are a great complement to your collection. You really know what works for you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Shoulder carry! I have enough hand carry. The great thing is I can even carry a small painting in it if need be , without worrying that it might rip.


Pretty bag. That must be bigger than it looks to have a drop for shoulder carry. I was thinking it was arm carry. What is the size?


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Hi pocket friends  I am returning to this thread after a month long break from TPF. Great to read and catch up on what I missed.
> 
> 
> Awesome bag, a gorgeous add to your collection ksuromax.
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear about you mom’s stroke and even more sorry to hear about her antics towards your son. Sending hugs and courage your way.
> 
> 
> I like this shade of green, it looks fabulous on you dc!
> 
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery catsinthebag. I had pneumonia in April, it was awful, and I’ve had pink eye in the past, not fun. I empathize with you on the respiratory bug and pink eye at the same time! I hope you feel better soon and I can’t wait to see your reveal!
> 
> 
> Congratulations again on the new partnership role! Your vacation pics are lovely. Your latest bags are divine, great additions to your collection. Congrats on Purse peace.
> 
> 
> lynne_ross, I’m sorry to hear about your father’s health issue. Sending hugs your way. I can empathize with the emotional roller coaster you are on. My father in law was hospitalized two days before we were due to fly out of country for Christmas vacation. We went through all of the fear of will he make it, to once he stabilized, what does post hospital care look like to how will my mother in law deal with picking up the things he used to do, like mowing the lawn? Wishing you all the best and sending strength and courage your way.
> 
> 
> dc, this is a lovely neutral colour. Congratulations also on your recent additions, they are a great complement to your collection. You really know what works for you!


Thank you and so glad to see you back.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty bag. That must be bigger than it looks to have a drop for shoulder carry. I was thinking it was arm carry. What is the size?


The color is storm grey. It is about 12 1/2" high by 12" wide with a ten inch strap drop. I wore it yesterday to pick up 7 paintings at a galley ,but I strolled all around a cute town first and it was very comfy. The clean lines make it easy to work with my wardrobe. Hence it is my version of a work bag or shopping bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Today, I am going to a friends for a bbq and I won't be wearing a real bag. I received a free floral tote with my makeup and I am going to use it as a pool bag and later to sit at the BBQ with all the people and their largish dogs. This way if something happens to it I could careless.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Hi pocket friends  I am returning to this thread after a month long break from TPF. Great to read and catch up on what I missed.
> 
> 
> Awesome bag, a gorgeous add to your collection ksuromax.
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear about you mom’s stroke and even more sorry to hear about her antics towards your son. Sending hugs and courage your way.
> 
> 
> I like this shade of green, it looks fabulous on you dc!
> 
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery catsinthebag. I had pneumonia in April, it was awful, and I’ve had pink eye in the past, not fun. I empathize with you on the respiratory bug and pink eye at the same time! I hope you feel better soon and I can’t wait to see your reveal!
> 
> 
> Congratulations again on the new partnership role! Your vacation pics are lovely. Your latest bags are divine, great additions to your collection. Congrats on Purse peace.
> 
> 
> lynne_ross, I’m sorry to hear about your father’s health issue. Sending hugs your way. I can empathize with the emotional roller coaster you are on. My father in law was hospitalized two days before we were due to fly out of country for Christmas vacation. We went through all of the fear of will he make it, to once he stabilized, what does post hospital care look like to how will my mother in law deal with picking up the things he used to do, like mowing the lawn? Wishing you all the best and sending strength and courage your way.
> 
> 
> dc, this is a lovely neutral colour. Congratulations also on your recent additions, they are a great complement to your collection. You really know what works for you!



Welcome back! Did it feel weird to be off tPF for that long? I’ve gone into “lurk and like” mode, but would miss the eye candy too much to take a complete break!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My rose garden is blooming


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@lynne_ross sorry to hear about your father’s health, I hope he recovers fully soon.

@More bags welcome back


----------



## lynne_ross

Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming


Wow so beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming


Gorgeous roses!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you and so glad to see you back.


Thanks for your kind words dc!



dcooney4 said:


> Today, I am going to a friends for a bbq and I won't be wearing a real bag. I received a free floral tote with my makeup and I am going to use it as a pool bag and later to sit at the BBQ with all the people and their largish dogs. This way if something happens to it I could careless.


Great idea! This way you can relax and enjoy visiting without having to worry about anything precious getting knocked over. Spring is finally emerging here - we had a lot of rain. Enjoy the bbq and relaxing by the pool.



catsinthebag said:


> Welcome back! Did it feel weird to be off tPF for that long? I’ve gone into “lurk and like” mode, but would miss the eye candy too much to take a complete break!


Thanks catsinthebag. Yes, it did feel a little weird, at first. I got my eye candy fix from some blogs, YouTube videos and Instagram. I felt like I was spending a lot of time on TPF and thinking about my bags.  It was good to take a break. I will try to find if I can stick to a better sense of moderation.  I may have to resort to “lurk and like” later!  You can’t beat the knowledge that is available on TPF and I missed the community and conversation from this thread. I chose to go through May with no challenges and just carry what I reached for and not worry about rotating everything or styling less used bags. That was an insightful exercise and I am still learning. Another good thing - I identified more SLGs to rehome and clothing and accessories to remove from my closet. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming


Absolutely beautiful Miss_Dawn! You must be getting a lot more sun and heat where you live. We are just now enjoying a week of warmer temperatures. I can only imagine the wonderful fragrances coming from your roses - enjoy and thanks for sharing your pics!



Miss_Dawn said:


> @lynne_ross sorry to hear about your father’s health, I hope he recovers fully soon.
> 
> @More bags welcome back


Thanks so much, Miss_Dawn.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming


Stunning flowers!


----------



## msd_bags

catsinthebag said:


> Welcome back! Did it feel weird to be off tPF for that long? I’ve gone into “lurk and like” mode, but would miss the eye candy too much to take a complete break!


Sometimes I am into lurk and like mode too because of busy schedule.  But I do really try to post since I miss the conversations here.  And after a while of hectic schedule, I miss bag talk!


Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming


Lovely!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming



Your rose garden is beautiful! I love roses and wish I could grow them, but our tiny yard is too shady.


----------



## Vlad

Sparkletastic said:


> @Elliespurse - would you mind untagging the color week’s post for this thread?  Thanks!



Done!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> The color is storm grey. It is about 12 1/2" high by 12" wide with a ten inch strap drop. I wore it yesterday to pick up 7 paintings at a galley ,but I strolled all around a cute town first and it was very comfy. The clean lines make it easy to work with my wardrobe. Hence it is my version of a work bag or shopping bag.


10” strap drop is great for shoulder carry. It looked much shorter. Congrats. 


dcooney4 said:


> Today, I am going to a friends for a bbq and I won't be wearing a real bag. I received a free floral tote with my makeup and I am going to use it as a pool bag and later to sit at the BBQ with all the people and their largish dogs. This way if something happens to it I could careless.


Good idea. I need to get some carefree bags again, I’ve offloaded almost all of mine because I didn’t love them. 

My JC Hobo is a good carefree bag that I also love. So it’s a win. And, I go back and forth on keeping the MK mini hamilton that is used for the same purpose (it’s listed for sale right now). No love but, I like it. 

My problem is I don’t “see” carefree bags. Since I don’t like to shop I’m laser focused when I’m in the mall. And I’ve been to busy to lurk eBay which is where I got crazy good deals on bags in the past. 

I’ll just have to stumble across one. 


catsinthebag said:


> Welcome back! Did it feel weird to be off tPF for that long? I’ve gone into “lurk and like” mode, but would miss the eye candy too much to take a complete break!


I thought I’d miss the eye candy more but it’s the same stuff over and over. Lol!
The only thing I miss is chatting with you girls. 


Vlad said:


> Done!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

On Sat, I went into Chanel. Then, yesterday, DH and I went into LV & Gucci. I was so underwhelmed I almost lapsed into a coma. 

I really don’t like where Gucci is right now. The clothes and shoes are really gaudy (for my taste) and the bags aren’t calling me at all either. 

I’ve never been the bigger LV fan but, have adored a couple of their bags in the past. Yesterday, however...meh. 

Chanel is killing me. I’m just not seeing the quality to make me wanna drop any money. Gucci and LV definitely have better quality right now.

Oddly I popped over to Fashionphile and Yoogies and saw several bags I would have bought if I hadn’t reminded myself I don’t need them. Lol! I think I’m just liking the styles from the past 5 or so seasons before logomania hit. Til that wanes or til I go crazy over a new style despite the logo, I’m happy sitting on the bag sidelines. 

I prob should run into Dior. But, do I really need to get a hankering for anything right now or let sleeping handbags lie.


----------



## Sparkletastic

<double post>


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> On Sat, I went into Chanel. Then, yesterday, DH and I went into LV & Gucci. I was so underwhelmed I almost lapsed into a coma.
> 
> I really don’t like where Gucci is right now. The clothes and shoes are really gaudy (for my taste) and the bags aren’t calling me at all either.
> 
> I’ve never been the bigger LV fan but, have adored a couple of their bags in the past. Yesterday, however...meh.
> 
> Chanel is killing me. I’m just not seeing the quality to make me wanna drop any money. Gucci and LV definitely have better quality right now.
> 
> Oddly I popped over to Fashionphile and Yoogies and saw several bags I would have bought if I hadn’t reminded myself I don’t need them. Lol! I think I’m just liking the styles from the past 5 or so seasons before logomania hit. Til that wanes or til I go crazy over a new style despite the logo, I’m happy sitting on the bag sidelines.
> 
> I prob should run into Dior. But, do I really need to get a hankering for anything right now or let sleeping handbags lie.


That's the way I'm feeling about Hermès scarves. Not about the quality, of course, but about the designs. I know there are many on the H threads who don't feel this way, and they look fabulous in the new designs they are modeling! But for me, the new designs are... I dunno... maybe too busy? Too bright? Too young????? (Could be that last one, sigh. I'm no spring chicken.)

I did recently buy one scarf from a few seasons ago, which (of course!) is no longer available in any of the boutiques, so I had to pay an eye-watering price for it from a trusted reseller. But it was exactly the color and design I wanted, and I find that I'm reaching for it a lot, so I'm rationalizing it on the basis of cpw. (I do track my scarf usage, so by the end of the year we'll see if this is true.)

And then I bought another one, which is old enough to be considered "vintage" (eek! what does that make ME???), which has been on my wish list forever. Hasn't arrived yet, but again it's one that I'm guessing I will want to wear a lot, in colors that will suit me well.

No handbags are calling my name, though I can't say I've been stalking the usual sites with much energy. Gucci and LV don't have anything that's making me want to visit the boutiques when we go up to San Francisco. I really don't think Chanel is for me, since the style I like best is the Reissue, but it has a double flap, and I'm quite sure a double flap would make me crazy.

I'm on the hunt for the perfect black cashmere v-neck sweater… not too long, not too oversized, not too low-cut in the neck, a decent quality cashmere but not a million dollars. But it's not even cashmere season yet, so this little project is on the back burner.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> That's the way I'm feeling about Hermès scarves. Not about the quality, of course, but about the designs. I know there are many on the H threads who don't feel this way, and they look fabulous in the new designs they are modeling! But for me, the new designs are... I dunno... maybe too busy? Too bright? Too young????? (Could be that last one, sigh. I'm no spring chicken.)
> 
> I did recently buy one scarf from a few seasons ago, which (of course!) is no longer available in any of the boutiques, so I had to pay an eye-watering price for it from a trusted reseller. But it was exactly the color and design I wanted, and I find that I'm reaching for it a lot, so I'm rationalizing it on the basis of cpw. (I do track my scarf usage, so by the end of the year we'll see if this is true.)
> 
> And then I bought another one, which is old enough to be considered "vintage" (eek! what does that make ME???), which has been on my wish list forever. Hasn't arrived yet, but again it's one that I'm guessing I will want to wear a lot, in colors that will suit me well.
> 
> No handbags are calling my name, though I can't say I've been stalking the usual sites with much energy. Gucci and LV don't have anything that's making me want to visit the boutiques when we go up to San Francisco. I really don't think Chanel is for me, since the style I like best is the Reissue, but it has a double flap, and I'm quite sure a double flap would make me crazy.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for the perfect black cashmere v-neck sweater… not too long, not too oversized, not too low-cut in the neck, a decent quality cashmere but not a million dollars. But it's not even cashmere season yet, so this little project is on the back burner.


I hear you on the H scarves that are so busy - I *like* them… but have learned that they're not for me. Of course there are always exceptions!  I do like many of the vintage ones (vintage myself don'tcha know!) except for some with the really wide borders. 
I can't wait to see your new scarves! 
I am still not exactly 'Purse Content'. Yesterday I got a bee in my bonnet about an upcoming trip and felt like I needed a navy purse. Naturally I started poking around on Ebay and Posh, discovered several and put them in my watch list. 
Today though, I thought 'What on earth am I doing? Stop!!'. I started questioning myself - what's wrong with the navy purse I already have? Nothing… but it's not particularly chic. Why do you want to look chic? Because I'll be in Paris and I don't want to look frumpy. Do you feel frumpy at home when you carry it? Not really, but... 
and then omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious. 
Now I'm mad at myself and deleted all the bags I was watching. 
Except for the Chanel at a really good price…


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> On Sat, I went into Chanel. Then, yesterday, DH and I went into LV & Gucci. I was so underwhelmed I almost lapsed into a coma.
> 
> I really don’t like where Gucci is right now. The clothes and shoes are really gaudy (for my taste) and the bags aren’t calling me at all either.
> 
> I’ve never been the bigger LV fan but, have adored a couple of their bags in the past. Yesterday, however...meh.
> 
> Chanel is killing me. I’m just not seeing the quality to make me wanna drop any money. Gucci and LV definitely have better quality right now.
> 
> Oddly I popped over to Fashionphile and Yoogies and saw several bags I would have bought if I hadn’t reminded myself I don’t need them. Lol! I think I’m just liking the styles from the past 5 or so seasons before logomania hit. Til that wanes or til I go crazy over a new style despite the logo, I’m happy sitting on the bag sidelines.
> 
> I prob should run into Dior. But, do I really need to get a hankering for anything right now or let sleeping handbags lie.


I am feeling the same way. There are no premier bags that are grabbing my attention and I won’t spend that kind of money for just okay. I am having a bit of fun with color and lighter weight bags with out hurting my budget.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I hear you on the H scarves that are so busy - I *like* them… but have learned that they're not for me. Of course there are always exceptions!  I do like many of the vintage ones (vintage myself don'tcha know!) except for some with the really wide borders.
> I can't wait to see your new scarves!
> I am still not exactly 'Purse Content'. Yesterday I got a bee in my bonnet about an upcoming trip and felt like I needed a navy purse. Naturally I started poking around on Ebay and Posh, discovered several and put them in my watch list.
> Today though, I thought 'What on earth am I doing? Stop!!'. I started questioning myself - what's wrong with the navy purse I already have? Nothing… but it's not particularly chic. Why do you want to look chic? Because I'll be in Paris and I don't want to look frumpy. Do you feel frumpy at home when you carry it? Not really, but...
> and then omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious.
> Now I'm mad at myself and deleted all the bags I was watching.
> Except for the Chanel at a really good price…


Lol I love your train of thought.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> On Sat, I went into Chanel. Then, yesterday, DH and I went into LV & Gucci. I was so underwhelmed I almost lapsed into a coma.
> 
> I really don’t like where Gucci is right now. The clothes and shoes are really gaudy (for my taste) and the bags aren’t calling me at all either.
> 
> I’ve never been the bigger LV fan but, have adored a couple of their bags in the past. Yesterday, however...meh.
> 
> Chanel is killing me. I’m just not seeing the quality to make me wanna drop any money. Gucci and LV definitely have better quality right now.
> 
> Oddly I popped over to Fashionphile and Yoogies and saw several bags I would have bought if I hadn’t reminded myself I don’t need them. Lol! I think I’m just liking the styles from the past 5 or so seasons before logomania hit. Til that wanes or til I go crazy over a new style despite the logo, I’m happy sitting on the bag sidelines.
> 
> I prob should run into Dior. But, do I really need to get a hankering for anything right now or let sleeping handbags lie.



I've never been a Chanel girl, I have only one pre-loved bag...until now.  Just bought another. And am eyeing a third. Most Chanel styles aren't anything I'd carry, too much flap/chain etc. (except for the Deauville, for some reason I really love that bag). But I'm finding some older bags on the pre-loved market that I really like. Hobo styles...not what the average Chanel lover goes for I guess, but based on what I'm hearing perhaps the quality of my older bags is a good bet.


----------



## Anesthestia

Cookiefiend said:


> I hear you on the H scarves that are so busy - I *like* them… but have learned that they're not for me. Of course there are always exceptions!  I do like many of the vintage ones (vintage myself don'tcha know!) except for some with the really wide borders.
> I can't wait to see your new scarves!
> I am still not exactly 'Purse Content'. Yesterday I got a bee in my bonnet about an upcoming trip and felt like I needed a navy purse. Naturally I started poking around on Ebay and Posh, discovered several and put them in my watch list.
> Today though, I thought 'What on earth am I doing? Stop!!'. I started questioning myself - what's wrong with the navy purse I already have? Nothing… but it's not particularly chic. Why do you want to look chic? Because I'll be in Paris and I don't want to look frumpy. Do you feel frumpy at home when you carry it? Not really, but...
> and then omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious.
> Now I'm mad at myself and deleted all the bags I was watching.
> Except for the Chanel at a really good price…


"I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious."
Oh my gosh! Your post gave me a good giggle. I had the same epiphany early last year, when I really started "going in" for designer bags, especially Chanel. I crossed bags off my list without even looking into them properly, and found myself thinking they weren't "expensive enough". The hell of a thought is that??  I gave myself a good slap in the brain and this year I've been delving more into pre-loved items and smaller brands like Yuzefi and Elleme, which both offer better price points as well as great quality.  

Honestly, I think pre-loved is the way to go because.... reduce, reuse, recycle... One woman's unused handbag is another woman's treasure!! While I cannot seem to stay away from handbags, I can definitely make the conscious effort to not buy brand new from boutique!


----------



## muchstuff

Anesthestia said:


> "I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious."
> Oh my gosh! Your post gave me a good giggle. I had the same epiphany early last year, when I really started "going in" for designer bags, especially Chanel. I crossed bags off my list without even looking into them properly, and found myself thinking they weren't "expensive enough". The hell of a thought is that??  I gave myself a good slap in the brain and this year I've been delving more into pre-loved items and smaller brands like Yuzefi and Elleme, which both offer better price points as well as great quality.
> 
> Honestly, I think pre-loved is the way to go because.... reduce, reuse, recycle... One woman's unused handbag is another woman's treasure!! While I cannot seem to stay away from handbags, I can definitely make the conscious effort to not buy brand new from boutique!


I agree! I have over 40 bags currently (and have bought and sold many more)  and only one of them came new, directly from a boutique. Many of the bags I have look pretty much new, there are some great deals out there if you're prepared to do your homework.


----------



## Anesthestia

muchstuff said:


> I agree! I have over 40 bags currently (and have bought and sold many more)  and only one of them came new, directly from a boutique. Many of the bags I have look pretty much new, there are some great deals out there if you're prepared to do your homework.


Yes! It's a win-win situation! Save some $$ as well as support the pre-loved market, every un-loved bag deserves a new home


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> On Sat, I went into Chanel. Then, yesterday, DH and I went into LV & Gucci. I was so underwhelmed I almost lapsed into a coma.
> 
> I really don’t like where Gucci is right now. The clothes and shoes are really gaudy (for my taste) and the bags aren’t calling me at all either.
> 
> I’ve never been the bigger LV fan but, have adored a couple of their bags in the past. Yesterday, however...meh.
> 
> Chanel is killing me. I’m just not seeing the quality to make me wanna drop any money. Gucci and LV definitely have better quality right now.
> 
> Oddly I popped over to Fashionphile and Yoogies and saw several bags I would have bought if I hadn’t reminded myself I don’t need them. Lol! I think I’m just liking the styles from the past 5 or so seasons before logomania hit. Til that wanes or til I go crazy over a new style despite the logo, I’m happy sitting on the bag sidelines.
> 
> I prob should run into Dior. But, do I really need to get a hankering for anything right now or let sleeping handbags lie.


Great restraint Sparkle! You made me laugh about the “let sleeping handbags lie,” comment.



ElainePG said:


> That's the way I'm feeling about Hermès scarves. Not about the quality, of course, but about the designs. I know there are many on the H threads who don't feel this way, and they look fabulous in the new designs they are modeling! But for me, the new designs are... I dunno... maybe too busy? Too bright? Too young????? (Could be that last one, sigh. I'm no spring chicken.)
> 
> I did recently buy one scarf from a few seasons ago, which (of course!) is no longer available in any of the boutiques, so I had to pay an eye-watering price for it from a trusted reseller. But it was exactly the color and design I wanted, and I find that I'm reaching for it a lot, so I'm rationalizing it on the basis of cpw. (I do track my scarf usage, so by the end of the year we'll see if this is true.)
> 
> And then I bought another one, which is old enough to be considered "vintage" (eek! what does that make ME???), which has been on my wish list forever. Hasn't arrived yet, but again it's one that I'm guessing I will want to wear a lot, in colors that will suit me well.
> 
> No handbags are calling my name, though I can't say I've been stalking the usual sites with much energy. Gucci and LV don't have anything that's making me want to visit the boutiques when we go up to San Francisco. I really don't think Chanel is for me, since the style I like best is the Reissue, but it has a double flap, and I'm quite sure a double flap would make me crazy.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for the perfect black cashmere v-neck sweater… not too long, not too oversized, not too low-cut in the neck, a decent quality cashmere but not a million dollars. But it's not even cashmere season yet, so this little project is on the back burner.


Congratulations on your recent scarf additions! So lovely to hear that you are getting exactly what you want in the exact colourway you want. Waving at my fellow cashmere lover, I’ve heard a few people mention they like their Equipment Sloane Cashmere sweater. I don’t have one, it’s on my watch list. Also Everlane and JCrew get mentioned when it comes to cashmere sweaters. Here’s a link for a review of cashmere sweaters, https://www.rankandstyle.com/top-10-list/best-cashmere-sweater



Cookiefiend said:


> I hear you on the H scarves that are so busy - I *like* them… but have learned that they're not for me. Of course there are always exceptions!  I do like many of the vintage ones (vintage myself don'tcha know!) except for some with the really wide borders.
> I can't wait to see your new scarves!
> I am still not exactly 'Purse Content'. Yesterday I got a bee in my bonnet about an upcoming trip and felt like I needed a navy purse. Naturally I started poking around on Ebay and Posh, discovered several and put them in my watch list.
> Today though, I thought 'What on earth am I doing? Stop!!'. I started questioning myself - what's wrong with the navy purse I already have? Nothing… but it's not particularly chic. Why do you want to look chic? Because I'll be in Paris and I don't want to look frumpy. Do you feel frumpy at home when you carry it? Not really, but...
> and then omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious.
> Now I'm mad at myself and deleted all the bags I was watching.
> Except for the Chanel at a really good price…


Have a fantastic Paris trip! Will you be taking your BBK beauty? I am label conscious, too. You are normal. When I was growing up I got some of my clothes at the discount rack of the local department store and had hand me downs from cousins. In junior high I so craved the labels the popular kids wore. I can afford to buy nice things now, and while I don’t lean towards monogram at the moment, I still lean toward certain brands I am familiar with. At least I am conscious of this bias, I have to remind myself to broaden the net of things I look at. There are so many great recommendations from this group, of different brands and styles of bags that work for them and their lifestyle, I have learned a ton!



muchstuff said:


> I've never been a Chanel girl, I have only one pre-loved bag...until now.  Just bought another. And am eyeing a third. Most Chanel styles aren't anything I'd carry, too much flap/chain etc. (except for the Deauville, for some reason I really love that bag). But I'm finding some older bags on the pre-loved market that I really like. Hobo styles...not what the average Chanel lover goes for I guess, but based on what I'm hearing perhaps the quality of my older bags is a good bet.


It sounds like you have great self awareness of what you like and what works for you! Will you be sharing pics of your new addition?


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Great restraint Sparkle! You made me laugh about the “let sleeping handbags lie,” comment.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your recent scarf additions! So lovely to hear that you are getting exactly what you want in the exact colourway you want. Waving at my fellow cashmere lover, I’ve heard a few people mention they like their Equipment Sloane Cashmere sweater. I don’t have one, it’s on my watch list. Also Everlane and JCrew get mentioned when it comes to cashmere sweaters. Here’s a link for a review of cashmere sweaters, https://www.rankandstyle.com/top-10-list/best-cashmere-sweater
> 
> 
> Have a fantastic Paris trip! Will you be taking your BBK beauty? I am label conscious, too. You are normal. When I was growing up I got some of my clothes at the discount rack of the local department store and had hand me downs from cousins. In junior high I so craved the labels the popular kids wore. I can afford to buy nice things now, and while I don’t lean towards monogram at the moment, I still lean toward certain brands I am familiar with. At least I am conscious of this bias, I have to remind myself to broaden the net of things I look at. There are so many great recommendations from this group, of different brands and styles of bags that work for them and their lifestyle, I have learned a ton!
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have great self awareness of what you like and what works for you! Will you be sharing pics of your new addition?



Once she's here and authenticated. I'm really not part of Chanel Nation and am a little intimidated by the sub forum generally . Here on this thread might be OK though!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> That's the way I'm feeling about Hermès scarves. Not about the quality, of course, but about the designs. I know there are many on the H threads who don't feel this way, and they look fabulous in the new designs they are modeling! But for me, the new designs are... I dunno... maybe too busy? Too bright? Too young????? (Could be that last one, sigh. I'm no spring chicken.)
> 
> I did recently buy one scarf from a few seasons ago, which (of course!) is no longer available in any of the boutiques, so I had to pay an eye-watering price for it from a trusted reseller. But it was exactly the color and design I wanted, and I find that I'm reaching for it a lot, so I'm rationalizing it on the basis of cpw. (I do track my scarf usage, so by the end of the year we'll see if this is true.)
> 
> And then I bought another one, which is old enough to be considered "vintage" (eek! what does that make ME???), which has been on my wish list forever. Hasn't arrived yet, but again it's one that I'm guessing I will want to wear a lot, in colors that will suit me well.
> 
> No handbags are calling my name, though I can't say I've been stalking the usual sites with much energy. Gucci and LV don't have anything that's making me want to visit the boutiques when we go up to San Francisco. I really don't think Chanel is for me, since the style I like best is the Reissue, but it has a double flap, and I'm quite sure a double flap would make me crazy.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for the perfect black cashmere v-neck sweater… not too long, not too oversized, not too low-cut in the neck, a decent quality cashmere but not a million dollars. But it's not even cashmere season yet, so this little project is on the back burner.


Omg! I have 2 Chanel double flap bags and I suffer through the flaps because I think those specific bags are so pretty. But, I haaaaaaaaaaaaate the double flaps. They’re just stupid. They’re fiddly, take up room and make the bag heavier. And for anyone who says they’re needed to keep the bag’s structure, I screech in defiance and say “Well how is EVERY other bag from EVERY other designer holding its shape?!” Don’t believe the propaganda and lies!!! 

If I find a like new SF lamb jumbo in the shade of red I love, I’m selling my Jumbo IMMEDIATELY!  I think I have to deal with my pearl grey M/L as there are no sf options in that size.

Also, I do want last year’s metallic green Chanel flap that only comes in DF.  That may have to stay a desire unmet. I do plan to eventually get a black flap but, it will be a preloved single flap. DF is NOT an option. I’m just not hepped up to look right now. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I hear you on the H scarves that are so busy - I *like* them… but have learned that they're not for me. Of course there are always exceptions!  I do like many of the vintage ones (vintage myself don'tcha know!) except for some with the really wide borders.
> I can't wait to see your new scarves!
> I am still not exactly 'Purse Content'. Yesterday I got a bee in my bonnet about an upcoming trip and felt like I needed a navy purse. Naturally I started poking around on Ebay and Posh, discovered several and put them in my watch list.
> Today though, I thought 'What on earth am I doing? Stop!!'. I started questioning myself - what's wrong with the navy purse I already have? Nothing… but it's not particularly chic. Why do you want to look chic? Because I'll be in Paris and I don't want to look frumpy. Do you feel frumpy at home when you carry it? Not really, but...
> and then omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious.
> Now I'm mad at myself and deleted all the bags I was watching.
> Except for the Chanel at a really good price…


Why not indulge your desire to be chic wherever you are? Parisians don’t own the “chic”market.  I think it makes sense to dress for your location. I’m not going to wear skimpy clothes in the Middle East or sparkly heels to a livestock show - both I’ve been to multiple times. Lol! So if you go to Paris, have fun taking your clothing game up a notch.

And, I truly LOL’d on your epiphany that you are label conscious. Well of course!  Almost everyone on tPF is!  I don’t care what they say. We all could tote our things in no name high quality leather or nylon sacks - but we don’t. And, most styles are available in some form much more cheaply than any contemporary or premier designer brand costs.

But, it’s ok! Nothing wrong with liking what we like. People buy Lexus v Toyota purely for the brand. Most of us picked spouses / maters / partners in at least part because we found them attractive.  And, we know looks have zero bearing on mate quality. So, enjoy your love of brands. I’m a sucker for Dior and always intend to be. Lol!


dcooney4 said:


> I am feeling the same way. There are no premier bags that are grabbing my attention and I won’t spend that kind of money for just okay. I am having a bit of fun with color and lighter weight bags with out hurting my budget.


This!!!!! Why spend good money and not be totally wowed?!? Enjoy acquiring your fun bags! I hope I find some fun carefree bags over the next year.


muchstuff said:


> I've never been a Chanel girl, I have only one pre-loved bag...until now.  Just bought another. And am eyeing a third. Most Chanel styles aren't anything I'd carry, too much flap/chain etc. (except for the Deauville, for some reason I really love that bag). But I'm finding some older bags on the pre-loved market that I really like. Hobo styles...not what the average Chanel lover goes for I guess, but based on what I'm hearing perhaps the quality of my older bags is a good bet.


I’m getting more comfy with my love of older bags.

Just as @Cookiefiend had her _brand_ epiphany, I’m having my _trend_ epiphany. I finally had to accept that I refuse to carry bags that look “dated”. What I realized is it’s not that I mind carrying an older bag. I actually adore the oldest bags in my collection and would even love some vintage bags. It’s that I don’t want to carry a bag that people generally recognize as an “it” bag from a certain year. So I avoid those like the plague. If someone 5 years from now will say “that’s so 2019!”, the bag is dead to me. 

So, for example, while I like Fendi B bags, I sold mine. It is what it is. I’m not trying to make myself uncomfortable over a bag. I have nothing to “prove” about my character in my bag choices. ROFL!

And, I love preloved!  You get all the happy at a fraction of the price!!!


Anesthestia said:


> "I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious."
> Oh my gosh! Your post gave me a good giggle. I had the same epiphany early last year, when I really started "going in" for designer bags, especially Chanel. I crossed bags off my list without even looking into them properly, and found myself thinking they weren't "expensive enough". The hell of a thought is that??  I gave myself a good slap in the brain and this year I've been delving more into pre-loved items and smaller brands like Yuzefi and Elleme, which both offer better price points as well as great quality.
> 
> Honestly, I think pre-loved is the way to go because.... reduce, reuse, recycle... One woman's unused handbag is another woman's treasure!! While I cannot seem to stay away from handbags, I can definitely make the conscious effort to not buy brand new from boutique!


Here is my weirdness. I will happily buy a relatively inexpensive bag that is well made and beautiful IF the brand isn’t well known. If it IS well known, my internal brand snob won’t buy.

So, I’m happy with my little known, very reasonably priced Trussardi (which I happened to carry today.) But, I wouldn’t buy a similarly priced Henri Bendel bag even if it had equal quality and style.

This is irrational as heck. But, again, I’ve given up the ghost on trying to be sane with my bags. I’m buying and carrying what I like and what makes me feel good. No apologies. End of story.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Omg! I have 2 Chanel double flap bags and I suffer through the flaps because I think those specific bags are so pretty. But, I haaaaaaaaaaaaate the double flaps. They’re just stupid. They’re fiddly, take up room and make the bag heavier. And for anyone who says they’re need to keep the bag’s structure, I screech in defiance and say “Well how is EVERY other bag from EVERY other designer holding its shape?!” Don’t believe the propaganda and lies!!!
> 
> If I find a SF lamb jumbo in the red I love, I’m selling my Jumbo IMMEDIATELY!  I think I have to deal with my pearl grey M/L as there are no sf options in that size.
> 
> Also, I do want last year’s metallic green Chanel flap that only comes in DF.  That may have to stay a desire unmet. And I do plan to get a black flap but, it will be a preloved single flap. DF is NOT an option.
> Why not indulge your desire to be chic wherever you are. Parisians don’t own the market.    And I think it makes sense to dress for your location. I’m not going to wear skimpy clothes in the Middle East or sparkly heels to a livestock show - both I’ve been to multiple times. Lol! So if you go to Paris, have fun taking your clothing game up a notch.
> 
> And, I truly LOL’d on your epiphany that you are label conscious. Well of course!  Almost everyone on tPF is!  I don’t care what they say. We all could tote our things in no name high quality leather or nylon sacks - but we don’t. And, most styles are available in some form much more cheaply than any contemporary or premier designer brand costs.
> 
> But, it’s ok! Nothing wrong with liking what we like. People buy Lexus v Toyota purely for the brand. Most of us picked spouses / maters / partners in at least part because we found them attractive.  And, we know looks have zero bearing on mate quality. So, enjoy your love of brands. I’m a sucker for Dior and always intend to be. Lol!
> This!!!!! Why spend good money and not be totally wowed?!? Enjoy acquiring your fun bags! I hope I find some fun carefree bags over the next year.
> I’m getting more comfy with my love of older bags.
> 
> Just as @Cookiefiend had her _brand_ epiphany, I’m having my _trend_ epiphany. I finally had to accept that I refuse to carry bags that look “dated”. What I realized is it’s not that I mind carrying an older bag. I actually adore the oldest bags in my collection and would even love some vintage bags. It’s that I don’t want to carry a bag that people generally recognize as an “it” bag from a certain year. So I avoid those like the plague. If someone 5 years from now will say “that’s so 2019!”, the bag is dead to me.
> 
> So, for example, while I like Fendi B bags, I sold mine. It is what it is. I’m not trying to make myself uncomfortable over a bag. I have nothing to “prove” about my character in my bag choices. ROFL!
> Here is my weirdness. I will happily buy a relatively inexpensive bag that is well made and beautiful IF the brand isn’t well known. If it IS well known, my internal brand snob won’t buy.
> 
> So, I’m happy with my little known, very reasonably priced Trussardi (which I happened to carry today.) But, I wouldn’t buy a similarly priced Henri Bendel bag even if it had equal quality and style.
> 
> This is irrational as heck. But, again, I’ve given up the ghost on trying to be sane with my bags. I’m buying and carrying what I like and what makes me feel good. No apologies. End of story.


I've never cared very much what people thing regarding trends etc. I remember changing hairdressers when mine wouldn't cut my hair super short  because it wasn't trending (it's still short and has been for many years, in style or not). I go with what I feel works for me, if its out of style it usually comes back in anyway .


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Checking in. It’s been an incredibly difficult past few weeks. My mother had a stroke. I’m an only child and she lives in a different city. She is going to be ok but, has limited motion on her right side.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother is not a “nice” person. I’ve mentioned this before but, probably you all thought it was a “normal” not nice or personality conflict and it isn’t. Case in point:
> 
> DS lives in the same city as she. When she was having issues, she called him to take her to the hospital which he did. When she got there, she intimated to the staff that she was afraid of DS because he had pushed her.  Long story short, my son - who was missing work and school trying to care for his grandma - was grilled like a felon by the police and my mother’s care was delayed because she sent them down a fake path. Luckily her exam showed there was no push and fall - there was the stroke.
> 
> I’ve dealt with her evil since I was little and she has pulled the same type of thing on me to the point I’ve had to be proactive with her doctors and caregivers to let them know how she behaves. But, I’d shielded my children from her horrible nature, so DS is struggling to comprehend how she could want to hurt him. Sadly, I’ve had to tell both kids not to have contact with her and just let me handle things.
> 
> And no, she doesn’t have dementia or reduced capacity. She is a proud, braggy, card carrying, clear headed Mensan who has ALWAYS been this way - using hypochondria and drama to torment the family.
> 
> So, trying to care for her is difficult and, as you can guess, she doesn’t win any friends at hospitals or care facilities which means I have to hover to make sure she is treated well while I try to stay sane.
> 
> This is one of the things DH & I actually bonded over.  His mother is just as horrible but in different ways - his mom was physically abusive whereas mine is all about head games. Most people don’t “get it” when you say “mom” is a terrible person and want to shame you into always being forgiving and close to Mama. But, evil comes in all shapes and sizes. All, he and I can do is make sure our mothers are safe and cared for _from a distance_. Relationship is impossible.
> 
> If you have a good mom - hug her close. If you know someone who struggles with their mom - give them a hug too. It’s horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, I’m double lump grumpy so, shopping the last thing on my list.   But, one of my bracelets sold for 110% of what I paid for it. I’m happy it’s gone but, it was kind of a burden to have to pack and ship it right now.
> 
> Happier times are ahead though. Memorial Day weekend should be fun! Fingers crossed.



I've been lurking, but I'm so sorry about your mom and that you and DS are having to deal with this. I think your point about ensuring good care from a DISTANCE is so healthy. I hope this situation gets to whatever "as good as anyone could hope for" looks like, soon. 



lynne_ross said:


> My father is in the ICU right now and it was sudden and a shock, so I am living through how a health issue with a parent  turns your life upside down. No matter your relationship I am sure it is difficult to manage. Hugs to you!


I'm sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> Question - what do you do with items you are meh on but, others seem to love. I have a couple of dresses and tops that I would vote as 5-6 on a scale of 10 in terms of style / joy.
> 
> But, Every. Single. Time. I wear them I get tons of complements. Far more than with some other things I dearly love. LOL!  I think part of it is that they are bright and colorful which garners attention - particularly in a world where most people wear neutrals. Another part is that they fit extremely well. (A tailor is a girl’s best friend which is why I have another set of clothes ready to drop off.)
> 
> But, at the end of the day, they don’t feel like “me”.
> 
> Do I possibly have a blind spot and should keep them since people find them flattering? Or should I just say it doesn’t matter - I’m not a fan so, out they go!



It depends what they are. I have a top I'm just meh on (color, feel, style), but it goes really well with a skirt I adore, so right now, keeping that top gives me another way to wear the skirt. I'm actively hunting that top's replacement, but until I do, I'm okay keeping this one.

And I rarely have to wear business attire anymore, so I keep a small "capsule" collection of office-type attire. Part of that is a blazer I actually sort of hate now, but it always gets compliments, and I just don't have enough incentive to replace it. In those situations, I'm sort of dressing for other people anyway, so what's one more concession. 

But otherwise, if I'm not a huge fan, I'd ditch it to make room for something I'd actually reach for and want to wear.



Miss_Dawn said:


> My rose garden is blooming


Whoa, these are stunning! Gorgeous flowers, gorgeous photos. 



Cookiefiend said:


> I hear you on the H scarves that are so busy - I *like* them… but have learned that they're not for me. Of course there are always exceptions!  I do like many of the vintage ones (vintage myself don'tcha know!) except for some with the really wide borders.
> I can't wait to see your new scarves!
> I am still not exactly 'Purse Content'. Yesterday I got a bee in my bonnet about an upcoming trip and felt like I needed a navy purse. Naturally I started poking around on Ebay and Posh, discovered several and put them in my watch list.
> Today though, I thought 'What on earth am I doing? Stop!!'. I started questioning myself - what's wrong with the navy purse I already have? Nothing… but it's not particularly chic. Why do you want to look chic? Because I'll be in Paris and I don't want to look frumpy. Do you feel frumpy at home when you carry it? Not really, but...
> and then omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious.
> Now I'm mad at myself and deleted all the bags I was watching.
> Except for the Chanel at a really good price…



I definitely shop for trips. I don't know if I'd advise that, per se, but if what you have doesn't work, I don't see a reason not to upgrade. Sorry if I'm enabling!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> I've never cared very much what people thing regarding trends etc. I remember changing hairdressers when mine wouldn't cut my hair super short  because it wasn't trending (it's still short and has been for many years, in style or not). I go with what I feel works for me, if its out of style it usually comes back in anyway .


I get it. And, I don’t care so much about aligning with trends either. For example, I have zero desire to wear logo anything right now.

I just don’t like obvious “it” items past their prime. Some “it” styles do come back like the Dior saddle. But, I’m not interested in wearing the item during its off years. This is why I have to get styles *I* adore that also won’t irritate me a few years in. A good example of this is my Miss Dior bags. They aren’t “on trend”. The branding is demure to the point of being barely there, the straps are non interchangeable slim chains (as opposed to the chunkier, interchangeable leather and fabric ones currently in style), they aren’t micro mini or big / statement, etc. But, they can fly under the radar for decades and I’m super happy to carry them. 


Annabel Lee said:


> I've been lurking, but I'm so sorry about your mom and that you and DS are having to deal with this. I think your point about ensuring good care from a DISTANCE is so healthy. I hope this situation gets to whatever "as good as anyone could hope for" looks like, soon.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Thinking of you.


Thank you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m back in my hometown as I just had to be here for the next step in care for my mother. She is doing ok but, highly resistant to the OT she needs to do. DH couldn’t join me and my BFF is out of town so, I’m low on support. But, get through this, I will. 

Let’s think about happy - anyone up for purse challenges in June? How about we do a flashback to a couple golden oldies along with two new ones?

I’m going to combine “Least 3” and “Summer madness.” It’s time to get some of my fun / warm weather bags out to play. I’m focusing on my cream Diorama, yellow Miss Dior and pink Miss Dior.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*JUNE PURSE CHALLENGES*

• 10 in 31 Challenge  - wear at least 10 different bags to help you rotate
• Least 3 Challenge  - wear each of the 3 bags you’ve worn least twice this month
• Summer Madness - pick 2 bags perfect for warm weather fun and wear each twice.
• Lighten the load - Count the items in your bag. Reduce the total number by 20% and wear this lighter load all month to get used to the change.

_@Vlad - will you bookmark this post on the thread for June? Thanks! _


----------



## Cookiefiend

Anesthestia said:


> "I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious."
> Oh my gosh! Your post gave me a good giggle. I had the same epiphany early last year, when I really started "going in" for designer bags, especially Chanel. I crossed bags off my list without even looking into them properly, and found myself thinking they weren't "expensive enough". The hell of a thought is that??  I gave myself a good slap in the brain and this year I've been delving more into pre-loved items and smaller brands like Yuzefi and Elleme, which both offer better price points as well as great quality.
> 
> Honestly, I think pre-loved is the way to go because.... reduce, reuse, recycle... One woman's unused handbag is another woman's treasure!! While I cannot seem to stay away from handbags, I can definitely make the conscious effort to not buy brand new from boutique!



I have been going the pre-loved route - I would lie awake at night (even more than I do now!) otherwise!


Sparkletastic said:


> Omg! I have 2 Chanel double flap bags and I suffer through the flaps because I think those specific bags are so pretty. But, I haaaaaaaaaaaaate the double flaps. They’re just stupid. They’re fiddly, take up room and make the bag heavier. And for anyone who says they’re needed to keep the bag’s structure, I screech in defiance and say “Well how is EVERY other bag from EVERY other designer holding its shape?!” Don’t believe the propaganda and lies!!!
> 
> If I find a like new SF lamb jumbo in the shade of red I love, I’m selling my Jumbo IMMEDIATELY!  I think I have to deal with my pearl grey M/L as there are no sf options in that size.
> 
> Also, I do want last year’s metallic green Chanel flap that only comes in DF.  That may have to stay a desire unmet. I do plan to eventually get a black flap but, it will be a preloved single flap. DF is NOT an option. I’m just not hepped up to look right now.
> Why not indulge your desire to be chic wherever you are? Parisians don’t own the “chic”market.  I think it makes sense to dress for your location. I’m not going to wear skimpy clothes in the Middle East or sparkly heels to a livestock show - both I’ve been to multiple times. Lol! So if you go to Paris, have fun taking your clothing game up a notch.
> 
> And, I truly LOL’d on your epiphany that you are label conscious. Well of course!  Almost everyone on tPF is!  I don’t care what they say. We all could tote our things in no name high quality leather or nylon sacks - but we don’t. And, most styles are available in some form much more cheaply than any contemporary or premier designer brand costs.
> 
> But, it’s ok! Nothing wrong with liking what we like. People buy Lexus v Toyota purely for the brand. Most of us picked spouses / maters / partners in at least part because we found them attractive.  And, we know looks have zero bearing on mate quality. So, enjoy your love of brands. I’m a sucker for Dior and always intend to be. Lol!
> This!!!!! Why spend good money and not be totally wowed?!? Enjoy acquiring your fun bags! I hope I find some fun carefree bags over the next year.
> I’m getting more comfy with my love of older bags.
> 
> Just as @Cookiefiend had her _brand_ epiphany, I’m having my _trend_ epiphany. I finally had to accept that I refuse to carry bags that look “dated”. What I realized is it’s not that I mind carrying an older bag. I actually adore the oldest bags in my collection and would even love some vintage bags. It’s that I don’t want to carry a bag that people generally recognize as an “it” bag from a certain year. So I avoid those like the plague. If someone 5 years from now will say “that’s so 2019!”, the bag is dead to me.
> 
> So, for example, while I like Fendi B bags, I sold mine. It is what it is. I’m not trying to make myself uncomfortable over a bag. I have nothing to “prove” about my character in my bag choices. ROFL!
> 
> And, I love preloved!  You get all the happy at a fraction of the price!!!
> Here is my weirdness. I will happily buy a relatively inexpensive bag that is well made and beautiful IF the brand isn’t well known. If it IS well known, my internal brand snob won’t buy.
> 
> So, I’m happy with my little known, very reasonably priced Trussardi (which I happened to carry today.) But, I wouldn’t buy a similarly priced Henri Bendel bag even if it had equal quality and style.
> 
> This is irrational as heck. But, again, I’ve given up the ghost on trying to be sane with my bags. I’m buying and carrying what I like and what makes me feel good. No apologies. End of story.


Your Trussardi is absolutely adorable - love the color and the little seahorse!
Yes - most of us on tPF are brand conscious - I just didn't realize I was as much as I am! D'oh!
I like to think that I do dress fairly chic - especially for my suburban midwestern town. Today I wore white skinny jeans, a soft pastel striped shirt, Koolaburra lace sneaks, an H gave, and my new Coach Saddle. I'm just having "OMG I'm going to Paris and I must replace my entire wardrobe" moment or two. 
Edited because I forgot to reply to a comment! @More bags - I am considering taking the BBK - it's so lovely. I'm going back and forth because I'm a worrier. I have never been bothered while traveling (madly knocking on wood right now) and there's no reason to think I will be this time either - but there you go. The last two times in Paris I carried a Longchamp and a Coach - both were cross body bags, so I felt 'safer'. I *do* have a cross body strap for the K now… <thinking> so it might just work!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m back in my hometown as I just had to be here for the next step in care for my mother. She is doing ok but, highly resistant to the OT she needs to do. DH couldn’t join me and my BFF is out of town so, I’m low on support. But, get through this, I will.
> 
> Let’s think about happy - anyone up for purse challenges in June? How about we do a flashback to a couple golden oldies along with two new ones?
> 
> I’m going to combine “Least 3” and “Summer madness.” It’s time to get some of my fun / warm weather bags out to play. I’m focusing on my cream Diorama, yellow Miss Dior and pink Miss Dior.


We are all here for you if you need to vent. I apologize that I haven't said anything regarding your mother, it's a subject that is difficult for me so I just… avoid it. 
So I'm thinking happy thoughts now! 
(where's my yellow happy bag? Need it!)


Sparkletastic said:


> *JUNE PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge  - wear at least 10 different bags to help you rotate
> • Least 3 Challenge  - wear each of the 3 bags you’ve worn least twice this month
> • Summer Madness - pick 2 bags perfect for warm weather fun and wear each twice.
> • Lighten the load - Count the items in your bag. Reduce the total number by 20% and wear this lighter load all month to get used to the change.
> 
> _@Vlad - will you bookmark this post on the thread for June? Thanks! _


Wow - so hard to believe it's the end of May! 
I will definitely do the Summer Madness and the Least 3 Challenges.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> Omg! I have 2 Chanel double flap bags and I suffer through the flaps because I think those specific bags are so pretty. But, I haaaaaaaaaaaaate the double flaps. They’re just stupid. They’re fiddly, take up room and make the bag heavier. And for anyone who says they’re needed to keep the bag’s structure, I screech in defiance and say “Well how is EVERY other bag from EVERY other designer holding its shape?!” Don’t believe the propaganda and lies!!!
> 
> If I find a like new SF lamb jumbo in the shade of red I love, I’m selling my Jumbo IMMEDIATELY!  I think I have to deal with my pearl grey M/L as there are no sf options in that size.
> 
> Also, I do want last year’s metallic green Chanel flap that only comes in DF.  That may have to stay a desire unmet. I do plan to eventually get a black flap but, it will be a preloved single flap. DF is NOT an option. I’m just not hepped up to look right now.
> Why not indulge your desire to be chic wherever you are? Parisians don’t own the “chic”market.  I think it makes sense to dress for your location. I’m not going to wear skimpy clothes in the Middle East or sparkly heels to a livestock show - both I’ve been to multiple times. Lol! So if you go to Paris, have fun taking your clothing game up a notch.
> 
> And, I truly LOL’d on your epiphany that you are label conscious. Well of course!  Almost everyone on tPF is!  I don’t care what they say. We all could tote our things in no name high quality leather or nylon sacks - but we don’t. And, most styles are available in some form much more cheaply than any contemporary or premier designer brand costs.
> 
> But, it’s ok! Nothing wrong with liking what we like. People buy Lexus v Toyota purely for the brand. Most of us picked spouses / maters / partners in at least part because we found them attractive.  And, we know looks have zero bearing on mate quality. So, enjoy your love of brands. I’m a sucker for Dior and always intend to be. Lol!
> This!!!!! Why spend good money and not be totally wowed?!? Enjoy acquiring your fun bags! I hope I find some fun carefree bags over the next year.
> I’m getting more comfy with my love of older bags.
> 
> Just as @Cookiefiend had her _brand_ epiphany, I’m having my _trend_ epiphany. I finally had to accept that I refuse to carry bags that look “dated”. What I realized is it’s not that I mind carrying an older bag. I actually adore the oldest bags in my collection and would even love some vintage bags. It’s that I don’t want to carry a bag that people generally recognize as an “it” bag from a certain year. So I avoid those like the plague. If someone 5 years from now will say “that’s so 2019!”, the bag is dead to me.
> 
> So, for example, while I like Fendi B bags, I sold mine. It is what it is. I’m not trying to make myself uncomfortable over a bag. I have nothing to “prove” about my character in my bag choices. ROFL!
> 
> And, I love preloved!  You get all the happy at a fraction of the price!!!
> Here is my weirdness. I will happily buy a relatively inexpensive bag that is well made and beautiful IF the brand isn’t well known. If it IS well known, my internal brand snob won’t buy.
> 
> So, I’m happy with my little known, very reasonably priced Trussardi (which I happened to carry today.) But, I wouldn’t buy a similarly priced Henri Bendel bag even if it had equal quality and style.
> 
> This is irrational as heck. But, again, I’ve given up the ghost on trying to be sane with my bags. I’m buying and carrying what I like and what makes me feel good. No apologies. End of story.


I started looking at Trussardi bags after you talked about the brand! Their bags are cute!


Sparkletastic said:


> *JUNE PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge  - wear at least 10 different bags to help you rotate
> • Least 3 Challenge  - wear each of the 3 bags you’ve worn least twice this month
> • Summer Madness - pick 2 bags perfect for warm weather fun and wear each twice.
> • Lighten the load - Count the items in your bag. Reduce the total number by 20% and wear this lighter load all month to get used to the change.
> 
> _@Vlad - will you bookmark this post on the thread for June? Thanks! _


I think all try all the challenges except summer madness - so fun!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> I have been going the pre-loved route - I would lie awake at night (even more than I do now!) otherwise!
> 
> Your Trussardi is absolutely adorable - love the color and the little seahorse!
> Yes - most of us on tPF are brand conscious - I just didn't realize I was as much as I am! D'oh!
> I like to think that I do dress fairly chic - especially for my suburban midwestern town. Today I wore white skinny jeans, a soft pastel striped shirt, Koolaburra lace sneaks, an H gave, and my new Coach Saddle. I'm just having "OMG I'm going to Paris and I must replace my entire wardrobe" moment or two.
> Edited because I forgot to reply to a comment! @More bags - I am considering taking the BBK - it's so lovely. I'm going back and forth because I'm a worrier. I have never been bothered while traveling (madly knocking on wood right now) and there's no reason to think I will be this time either - but there you go. The last two times in Paris I carried a Longchamp and a Coach - both were cross body bags, so I felt 'safer'. I *do* have a cross body strap for the K now… <thinking> so it might just work!


Your outfit definitely sounds  chic. I think we’ve commiserated in the past about our frumpy Midwest home environs. Lol!  I don’t see style being any more forward in “the big D”. It’s actually been a bit of a disappointment fashion / style wise. 

When I travel, I take exactly the bags I want. I don’t go to rough areas so I don’t see a reason not to carry my favorite bags. 


Cookiefiend said:


> We are all here for you if you need to vent. I apologize that I haven't said anything regarding your mother, it's a subject that is difficult for me so I just… avoid it.
> So I'm thinking happy thoughts now!
> (where's my yellow happy bag? Need it!)
> 
> Wow - so hard to believe it's the end of May!
> I will definitely do the Summer Madness and the Least 3 Challenges.


I get it on mothers and the topic being hard. Thanks so much for the empathy, though. 

And, YES to yellow happy bags!  All the crazy is one reason I want to get my yellow girl out and about!  Pink and yellow bags always make me happy!!!! 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> I started looking at Trussardi bags after you talked about the brand! Their bags are cute!
> 
> I think all try all the challenges except summer madness - so fun!


Awww! Glad I could inspire a look at Trussardi. I hadn’t heard of them before I bought this bag in Venice a couple years ago. I don’t know if / where it’s available in the US. It just stopped me dead in my tracks when I saw it in the store window. DD convinced me to buy when I was stuck in a stupid “but it’s not Dior / Chanel / Gucci et al mind lock”. ROFL!! I would so be kicking myself if I hadn’t bought it. 

To the point of great non premier designers. I reeeaaally wish I could see the Polene bags in person. I like a couple of their designs but hand feel means a lot to me. I need to hold / touch the bags. Then I could buy one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s* *May* *Stats*

_Month:_
Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

_YTD_:
Bags In / Out: 1 / 3
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

_TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3

I have 3 bags still left to sell. But, I’m waffling on all three.

Re: the Chanel. I’m seeing that others like this aren’t selling. And, I’ve gotten consistently low offers. So, I really think I’d have to take a *four figure* bath to sell. * I’m absolutely, 100%, unequivocally not willing to do that.* I’d rather dye it and enjoy it. (Or even wear it as a hat. LOL!) I know many have told me not to dye it but, I’ve had other bags dyed and been happy with the results. At this point, I’m not wearing it and it’s not selling. So... what’s really the downside? 

The Jimmy Choo isn’t moving either. I actually love the look of this bag.  I just hate the slouchiness. I can’t find my things so, it drives me batty.  I tried pouches but, shocker! they got lost too.  Help!! I’m open to all suggestions. Perhaps a bag organizer? Do they exist for slouchy bags? I hate “rooting” around for my things!!!!

The last is my MK mini Hamilton. This bag has worked harder for me than anything else in my life.  I haven’t worn it in at least 2 1/2 years but, I keep thinking “what if?”  It’s worth next to nothing so, I’m tempted to keep it. But, I don’t like extra stuff in my house soooo...? I dunno.

Is the handbag market slower than in previous years? I’ve never had as much trouble selling bags. And, I’ve sold over 150 bags at all price points from $25 to $4000. Is there a glut of supply? Are people less interested in bag? I wondered as traffic on tPF and tPB seems to be slowing too.   Even more reason for me to buy veeeeeery carefully going forward.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *May* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 3
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> I have 3 bags still left to sell. But, I’m waffling on all three.
> 
> Re: the Chanel. I’m seeing that others like this aren’t selling. And, I’ve gotten consistently low offers. So, I really think I’d have to take a *four figure* bath to sell. * I’m absolutely, 100%, unequivocally not willing to do that.* I’d rather dye it and enjoy it. (Or even wear it as a hat. LOL!) I know many have told me not to dye it but, I’ve had other bags dyed and been happy with the results. At this point, I’m not wearing it and it’s not selling. So... what’s really the downside?
> 
> The Jimmy Choo isn’t moving either. I actually love the look of this bag.  I just hate the slouchiness. I can’t find my things so, it drives me batty.  I tried pouches but, shocker! they got lost too.  Help!! I’m open to all suggestions. Perhaps a bag organizer? Do they exist for slouchy bags? I hate “rooting” around for my things!!!!
> 
> The last is my MK mini Hamilton. This bag has worked harder for me than anything else in my life.  I haven’t worn it in at least 2 1/2 years but, I keep thinking “what if?”  It’s worth next to nothing so, I’m tempted to keep it. But, I don’t like extra stuff in my house soooo...? I dunno.
> 
> Is the handbag market slower than in previous years? I’ve never had as much trouble selling bags. And, I’ve sold over 150 bags at all price points from $25 to $4000. Is there a glut of supply? Are people less interested in bag? I wondered as traffic on tPF and tPB seems to be slowing too.   Even more reason for me to buy veeeeeery carefully going forward.


How about a felt organizer. They have a huge selection on amazon. I bought one for a funky mz Wallace I got for mothers day. It keeps the bag soft but definitely gives it shape and the light color I chose helps me find things.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> How about a felt organizer. They have a huge selection on amazon. I bought one for a funky mz Wallace I got for mothers day. It keeps the bag soft but definitely gives it shape and the light color I chose helps me find things.


I’ll look to see if I can find one with an appropriate shape. I don’t want it to look like there is a boxy thing inside. 

I would love one with a light attachment. Lol!


----------



## dcooney4

This is one of the ones I have but I wanted a bit more structure. There are so many different kinds . Just make sure you measure your bag and check their measurements before you order something.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *May* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 3
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> I have 3 bags still left to sell. But, I’m waffling on all three.
> 
> Re: the Chanel. I’m seeing that others like this aren’t selling. And, I’ve gotten consistently low offers. So, I really think I’d have to take a *four figure* bath to sell. * I’m absolutely, 100%, unequivocally not willing to do that.* I’d rather dye it and enjoy it. (Or even wear it as a hat. LOL!) I know many have told me not to dye it but, I’ve had other bags dyed and been happy with the results. At this point, I’m not wearing it and it’s not selling. So... what’s really the downside?
> 
> The Jimmy Choo isn’t moving either. I actually love the look of this bag.  I just hate the slouchiness. I can’t find my things so, it drives me batty.  I tried pouches but, shocker! they got lost too.  Help!! I’m open to all suggestions. Perhaps a bag organizer? Do they exist for slouchy bags? I hate “rooting” around for my things!!!!
> 
> The last is my MK mini Hamilton. This bag has worked harder for me than anything else in my life.  I haven’t worn it in at least 2 1/2 years but, I keep thinking “what if?”  It’s worth next to nothing so, I’m tempted to keep it. But, I don’t like extra stuff in my house soooo...? I dunno.
> 
> Is the handbag market slower than in previous years? I’ve never had as much trouble selling bags. And, I’ve sold over 150 bags at all price points from $25 to $4000. Is there a glut of supply? Are people less interested in bag? I wondered as traffic on tPF and tPB seems to be slowing too.   Even more reason for me to buy veeeeeery carefully going forward.


Marco’s suede organizer is awesome, but it is slightly heavy. And it is not inexpensive.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *May* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 3
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> I have 3 bags still left to sell. But, I’m waffling on all three.
> 
> Re: the Chanel. I’m seeing that others like this aren’t selling. And, I’ve gotten consistently low offers. So, I really think I’d have to take a *four figure* bath to sell. * I’m absolutely, 100%, unequivocally not willing to do that.* I’d rather dye it and enjoy it. (Or even wear it as a hat. LOL!) I know many have told me not to dye it but, I’ve had other bags dyed and been happy with the results. At this point, I’m not wearing it and it’s not selling. So... what’s really the downside?
> 
> The Jimmy Choo isn’t moving either. I actually love the look of this bag.  I just hate the slouchiness. I can’t find my things so, it drives me batty.  I tried pouches but, shocker! they got lost too.  Help!! I’m open to all suggestions. Perhaps a bag organizer? Do they exist for slouchy bags? I hate “rooting” around for my things!!!!
> 
> The last is my MK mini Hamilton. This bag has worked harder for me than anything else in my life.  I haven’t worn it in at least 2 1/2 years but, I keep thinking “what if?”  It’s worth next to nothing so, I’m tempted to keep it. But, I don’t like extra stuff in my house soooo...? I dunno.
> 
> Is the handbag market slower than in previous years? I’ve never had as much trouble selling bags. And, I’ve sold over 150 bags at all price points from $25 to $4000. Is there a glut of supply? Are people less interested in bag? I wondered as traffic on tPF and tPB seems to be slowing too.   Even more reason for me to buy veeeeeery carefully going forward.


I think the handbag market is slower. I'm having a terrible time selling. Only the cheapest items sell. Yet in the market for the items I sell, I'm seeing others listed at high prices and people buying them.

My biggest concern with dyeing a bag would be how it changes the texture. 

Is the problem with the Jimmy Choo that it is too deep? I have problems with tall slouchy hobos. They kind of fold up into themselves, and everything is jumbled together in the bottom. An organizer might help. If you don't need all the room, would it help to put some padding into the bottom of the bag to force everything up closer to the top?

I have bags like your MK mini Hamilton. They aren't worth enough to sell. I figure that as long as I carry them once or twice a year, I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I think the handbag market is slower. I'm having a terrible time selling. Only the cheapest items sell. Yet in the market for the items I sell, I'm seeing others listed at high prices and people buying them.
> 
> My biggest concern with dyeing a bag would be how it changes the texture.
> 
> Is the problem with the Jimmy Choo that it is too deep? I have problems with tall slouchy hobos. They kind of fold up into themselves, and everything is jumbled together in the bottom. An organizer might help. If you don't need all the room, would it help to put some padding into the bottom of the bag to force everything up closer to the top?
> 
> I have bags like your MK mini Hamilton. They aren't worth enough to sell. I figure that as long as I carry them once or twice a year, I'm getting my money's worth.


I’ve noticed bags on Fashionphile and Yoogi’s that would have been gone quickly but are now sitting a while. So, I do think it’s slowing. It could just be more outlets means more supply.  But, it’s certainly not like it was before.

I’ve had two lambskin bags dyed. One just barely touched up where there were scratches from the previous owner. The other all over when the true condition wasn’t disclosed. The one dyed all over does have a bit of a texture difference but nothing significant. Now that could be because less dye is used when you stay the same color.

This is glazed calf which has an odd-ish texture anyway from the glazing. So I don’t think dying would do that much harm.

The JC has a fold over flap which in combo with the super slouchy shape makes finding things hard. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


 _this is an old photo but I had those athletic leggings on at the gym today too.
_
The round shape plus super soft material (it’s sueded lambskin but, so soft it feels like fabric) makes me think a rectangular bag insert would be visible from the outside and look odd / bumpy.
Stock photo on model to show approx. how it looks on. Although it certainly wouldn’t hold that perfect round shape unless stuffed to the gills


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve noticed bags on Fashionphile and Yoogi’s that would have been gone quickly but are now sitting a while. So, I do think it’s slowing. It could just be more outlets means more supply.  But, it’s certainly not like it was before.
> 
> I’ve had two lambskin bags dyed. One just barely touched up where there were scratches from the previous owner. The other all over when the true condition wasn’t disclosed. The one dyed all over does have a bit of a texture difference but nothing significant. Now that could be because less dye is used when you stay the same color.
> 
> This is glazed calf which has an odd-ish texture anyway from the glazing. So I don’t think dying would do that much harm.
> 
> The JC has a fold over flap which in combo with the super slouchy shape makes finding things hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448179
> _this is an old photo but I had those athletic leggings on at the gym today too.
> _
> The round shape plus super soft material (it’s sueded lambskin but, so soft it feels like fabric) makes me think a rectangular bag insert would be visible from the outside and look odd / bumpy.
> Stock photo on model to show approx. how it looks on. Although it certainly wouldn’t hold that perfect round shape unless stuffed to the gills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448187


I think the problem is with the fold over flap. It seems like too much work to unzip, unfold the flap and then reach inside. Once that flap is unfolded, it is a long reach to the bottom. I can't think of a solution that would work with this style. I never buy fold over bags. I do buy flaps but not when the opening is at the end of the flap.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I think the problem is with the fold over flap. It seems like too much work to unzip, unfold the flap and then reach inside. Once that flap is unfolded, it is a long reach to the bottom. I can't think of a solution that would work with this style. I never buy fold over bags. I do buy flaps but not when the opening is at the end of the flap.


Yep. You nailed it. This was my one because it is so cute. But, I’ll never buy this style again.  I’m an easy access / structured bag gal all the way.

So now, what to do about the bag since it’s not selling. It’s a $1700 bag that’s only 3 years old on very good condition. I have it listed for $450 so it’s not like I’m trying to hold to a high price. DD doesn’t like it and I don’t have friends into bags. Hmmmm


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> I’ve wondered how you were.  Nice to hear back from you.  Sorry about what happened.  My Mom died at a young age of 52, more than 25 years ago.  We didn’t get to be close because at that time she was a bit uptight with finances and I sort of resented that.  Or maybe I just couldn’t grasp why she was like that when I believed we had enough.  And she was not warm like parents are now.  There was distance, but she definitely cared for us.  Anyway, I feel like we would have been closer years later, when everyone was working and they wouldn’t have to support us.  But then she was gone.  I guess what I’m saying is, given the chance we would have been really close.


Wow. Very strange to read this as my mom also died 25 years ago, at the age of 51. And my experience was similar. So hard on so many levels, isn’t it!


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *May* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 3
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> I have 3 bags still left to sell. But, I’m waffling on all three.
> 
> Re: the Chanel. I’m seeing that others like this aren’t selling. And, I’ve gotten consistently low offers. So, I really think I’d have to take a *four figure* bath to sell. * I’m absolutely, 100%, unequivocally not willing to do that.* I’d rather dye it and enjoy it. (Or even wear it as a hat. LOL!) I know many have told me not to dye it but, I’ve had other bags dyed and been happy with the results. At this point, I’m not wearing it and it’s not selling. So... what’s really the downside?
> 
> The Jimmy Choo isn’t moving either. I actually love the look of this bag.  I just hate the slouchiness. I can’t find my things so, it drives me batty.  I tried pouches but, shocker! they got lost too.  Help!! I’m open to all suggestions. Perhaps a bag organizer? Do they exist for slouchy bags? I hate “rooting” around for my things!!!!
> 
> The last is my MK mini Hamilton. This bag has worked harder for me than anything else in my life.  I haven’t worn it in at least 2 1/2 years but, I keep thinking “what if?”  It’s worth next to nothing so, I’m tempted to keep it. But, I don’t like extra stuff in my house soooo...? I dunno.
> 
> Is the handbag market slower than in previous years? I’ve never had as much trouble selling bags. And, I’ve sold over 150 bags at all price points from $25 to $4000. Is there a glut of supply? Are people less interested in bag? I wondered as traffic on tPF and tPB seems to be slowing too.   Even more reason for me to buy veeeeeery carefully going forward.




With regard to your question about the handbag market...gosh i think its super slow right now....i’ve only ever sold my bags on ebay, and i used to do really well. But now it seems like people want bargains, and they are very difficult to deal with. Things have really changed. It’s almost not worth it, unless you are selling premier bags you can expect to take a huge hit.   I’ve lost so much money on bags still new with tags, i am going to be much less impulsive with my buying!  

Keep your Chanel! Not worth losing that much money. I love Samorga organizers for my LV and Chanel, but there are lots of other options on Etsy. Many sellers customize, so perhaps one can create the perfect organizer for your  Jimmy Choo?


----------



## msd_bags

jbags07 said:


> Wow. Very strange to read this as my mom also died 25 years ago, at the age of 51. And my experience was similar. So hard on so many levels, isn’t it!


I sort of have a lot of 'what ifs' now.


----------



## msd_bags

I’m happy to share my new Massaccesi bag.  Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos leather.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> On Sat, I went into Chanel. Then, yesterday, DH and I went into LV & Gucci. I was so underwhelmed I almost lapsed into a coma.
> 
> I really don’t like where Gucci is right now. The clothes and shoes are really gaudy (for my taste) and the bags aren’t calling me at all either.
> 
> I’ve never been the bigger LV fan but, have adored a couple of their bags in the past. Yesterday, however...meh.
> 
> Chanel is killing me. I’m just not seeing the quality to make me wanna drop any money. Gucci and LV definitely have better quality right now.
> 
> Oddly I popped over to Fashionphile and Yoogies and saw several bags I would have bought if I hadn’t reminded myself I don’t need them. Lol! I think I’m just liking the styles from the past 5 or so seasons before logomania hit. Til that wanes or til I go crazy over a new style despite the logo, I’m happy sitting on the bag sidelines.
> 
> I prob should run into Dior. But, do I really need to get a hankering for anything right now or let sleeping handbags lie.



Most designer stuff is a snooze fest atm. I think it's because we have better. 

I like Gucci's Zumi bag and some jewellery, otherwise I just miss my SAs. I wish Gucci would lose money just so they'd do something different again, I have mountains of vintage clothes that look like Gucci's RTW, what I need is elegant, well made, well cut pieces that calm down all my vintage stuff.

Chanel's costume jewellery is appalling quality. I still have a beautiful runway chain belt every time I wear it another stone falls out. Chanel undoubtedly looks good on others, I have a couple of jackets, bags, shoes etc but mainly I still don't feel grownup enough to pull it off. I can't help but feel like Chanel looks great on very young, 'ladies of millage' and those who are ultra-petit and/or feminine. I think I should do a Chanel challenge to wear the stuff I have... and that'll include RTW.

Dior I have not forgiven for it's terrible CS in Harrods. I had a bag on hold and they sold it, they had one more the UK and it was faulty. I'm pretty sure that's why 'mine' was sold before. I don't go into LV, it's hard to find anything that isn't branded, not impossible but hard.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> That's the way I'm feeling about Hermès scarves. Not about the quality, of course, but about the designs. I know there are many on the H threads who don't feel this way, and they look fabulous in the new designs they are modeling! But for me, the new designs are... I dunno... maybe too busy? Too bright? Too young????? (Could be that last one, sigh. I'm no spring chicken.)
> 
> I did recently buy one scarf from a few seasons ago, which (of course!) is no longer available in any of the boutiques, so I had to pay an eye-watering price for it from a trusted reseller. But it was exactly the color and design I wanted, and I find that I'm reaching for it a lot, so I'm rationalizing it on the basis of cpw. (I do track my scarf usage, so by the end of the year we'll see if this is true.)
> 
> And then I bought another one, which is old enough to be considered "vintage" (eek! what does that make ME???), which has been on my wish list forever. Hasn't arrived yet, but again it's one that I'm guessing I will want to wear a lot, in colors that will suit me well.
> 
> No handbags are calling my name, though I can't say I've been stalking the usual sites with much energy. Gucci and LV don't have anything that's making me want to visit the boutiques when we go up to San Francisco. I really don't think Chanel is for me, since the style I like best is the Reissue, but it has a double flap, and I'm quite sure a double flap would make me crazy.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for the perfect black cashmere v-neck sweater… not too long, not too oversized, not too low-cut in the neck, a decent quality cashmere but not a million dollars. But it's not even cashmere season yet, so this little project is on the back burner.



I'm not happy with H scarves for this and the forth coming season. They seem to put all their efforts into 1 or 2 designs and the others are just afterthoughts.  I bought 2 scarves this season, the Perspectives, a heaven-sent reissue I've been wanting forever. Had the cws been better I would have bought many more than one. Equateaur (Wash) was another design I didn't have, and I love the Aqua colour. No idea if I'm buying anything this AW, I do have a soft spot for Act III, I managed to acquire 3 cws in the 90s but it _is_ busy. I do like eyeliner and bandana scarves but there's no doubt these are cheaper for H to make.

Which past season scarf did you have to pay over the odds for, was it Samurai?

Before I forget Brora  https://www.brora.co.uk/cashmere/women or Johnstons of Elgin  https://www.johnstonsofelgin.com/retail/womens.html cashmere. I can't tell you if they'll do the perfect shape black V for you but they usually do classic colours as well as more fancy stuff. I had a real blow-out in the sales in Edinburgh (great time to buy cashmere!) including the most lovely shawl. I'm pretty sure some H's new offerings are made by Johnstons including the reverse weave men's 100 Caducee Rock that says 'Made in Great Britain' as I had scarf by them made in exactly the same way years ago.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> View attachment 4448418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to share my new Massaccesi bag.  Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos leather.



That's lovey, modded wonderfully too

I feel as though designer bags are getting uglier, logo-louder and more ridiculous and contemporary is looking better.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m back in my hometown as I just had to be here for the next step in care for my mother. She is doing ok but, highly resistant to the OT she needs to do. DH couldn’t join me and my BFF is out of town so, I’m low on support. But, get through this, I will.
> 
> Let’s think about happy - anyone up for purse challenges in June? How about we do a flashback to a couple golden oldies along with two new ones?
> 
> I’m going to combine “Least 3” and “Summer madness.” It’s time to get some of my fun / warm weather bags out to play. I’m focusing on my cream Diorama, yellow Miss Dior and pink Miss Dior.



I feel for you dear Sparkle. I lost my mother last year after a fight on and off for years (she was born with a heart defect).

I want to do Summer Madness too. 

We could also do a 'wear your bag as a hat' challenge


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> This is one of the ones I have but I wanted a bit more structure. There are so many different kinds . Just make sure you measure your bag and check their measurements before you order something.



I like that one. Is it felt?


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I think the handbag market is slower. I'm having a terrible time selling. Only the cheapest items sell. Yet in the market for the items I sell, I'm seeing others listed at high prices and people buying them.
> 
> My biggest concern with dyeing a bag would be how it changes the texture.
> 
> Is the problem with the Jimmy Choo that it is too deep? I have problems with tall slouchy hobos. They kind of fold up into themselves, and everything is jumbled together in the bottom. An organizer might help. If you don't need all the room, would it help to put some padding into the bottom of the bag to force everything up closer to the top?
> 
> I have bags like your MK mini Hamilton. They aren't worth enough to sell. I figure that as long as I carry them once or twice a year, I'm getting my money's worth.



Don't you think the pre-loved market always slows in Summer?

According to friends who do it full time for living no, but I think people make-do for Summer much more than Winter and are certainly making do in the UK's uncertain economy atm.


----------



## papertiger

*May stats

Bags 
In 0
Out 0

SLG 
In 1 Hermes Gold Swift Eazip Book Holder in the Globe Trotter size*. It's like an agenda holder without the steel hooks, easy generic notebook holder for me and I've already bought 3 that fit perfectly for apron $5 each in Waterstones. The Eazip has a zipped pocket as the front flap. 
*Out 0*

Restocked on cashmere in the sale (this is part of an annual 'thing').


----------



## papertiger

I found my notebook where I'd written down all my Gucci bags. I had 32 then. *Now I have 36.* No wonder I can't find anything new in Gucci.


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> and then *omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious.
> Now I'm mad at myself *and deleted all the bags I was watching.
> Except for the Chanel at a really good price…




I’m with you on this..was just thinking this the other day. why and how did this happen? DH says it’s a phenomenon called “signaling”  but I’m not trying to project anything to other people. I actually get uncomfortable when people comment on my bags etc ..so I suspect I just do it for myself..but why?  

On a separate note, I’ve mentioned before that I am trying to “manage” my SLG and H scarf “problem.”  So of course I bought another SLG and another scarf What’s  worse is that they are both delightful but not functionally perfect (and I knew it going in) But they’re so pretty!  I’m treating them like nifty little tchotchkes and this is bothering me. I have issues...clearly. So just to share

Isn’t this just so pretty? It’s a bit too thick and the bill slot too tight. But it’s sooo pretty with its stylized blossoms ..like a little gem



And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH




I’m an idiot.


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> I sort of have a lot of 'what ifs' now.


Same here


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Yep. You nailed it. This was my one because it is so cute. But, I’ll never buy this style again.  I’m an easy access / structured bag gal all the way.
> 
> So now, what to do about the bag since it’s not selling. It’s a $1700 bag that’s only 3 years old on very good condition. I have it listed for $450 so it’s not like I’m trying to hold to a high price. DD doesn’t like it and I don’t have friends into bags. Hmmmm


What about your boho friend. Could you send it to her?


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> View attachment 4448418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to share my new Massaccesi bag.  Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos leather.


So chic!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I like that one. Is it felt?


Yes!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jbags07 said:


> With regard to your question about the handbag market...gosh i think its super slow right now....i’ve only ever sold my bags on ebay, and i used to do really well. But now it seems like people want bargains, and they are very difficult to deal with. Things have really changed. It’s almost not worth it, unless you are selling premier bags you can expect to take a huge hit.   I’ve lost so much money on bags still new with tags, i am going to be much less impulsive with my buying!
> 
> Keep your Chanel! Not worth losing that much money. I love Samorga organizers for my LV and Chanel, but there are lots of other options on Etsy. Many sellers customize, so perhaps one can create the perfect organizer for your  Jimmy Choo?


Great idea on reaching out about something custom for the JC. I’ll do that. I’d even be happy to send it in somewhere to get it right. 

I completely agree on buyers being more difficult now. I think part of it is the overall culture that has gotten much less civil. People have become emboldened in showing their worst sides as a result of running unchecked on social media.  


msd_bags said:


> View attachment 4448418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to share my new Massaccesi bag.  Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos leather.


Beautiful, classic bag! 


papertiger said:


> *Most designer stuff is a snooze fest atm. I think it's because we have better. *
> 
> I like Gucci's Zumi bag and some jewellery, otherwise I just miss my SAs. I wish Gucci would lose money just so they'd do something different again, I have mountains of vintage clothes that look like Gucci's RTW, what I need is elegant, well made, well cut pieces that calm down all my vintage stuff.
> 
> Chanel's costume jewellery is appalling quality. I still have a beautiful runway chain belt every time I wear it another stone falls out. Chanel undoubtedly looks good on others, I have a couple of jackets, bags, shoes etc but mainly I still don't feel grownup enough to pull it off. I can't feel like Chanel looks great on very young, 'ladies of millage' and those who are ultra-petit and/or feminine. I think I should do a Chanel challenge to wear the stuff I have... and that'll include RTW.
> 
> Dior I have not forgiven for it's terrible CS in Harrods. I had a bag on hold and they sold it, they had one more the UK and it was faulty. I'm pretty sure that's why 'mine' was sold before. I don't go into LV, it's hard to find anything that isn't branded, not impossible but hard.


Yes, Yes, Yes!





papertiger said:


> That's lovey, modded wonderfully too
> 
> I feel as though designer bags are getting uglier, logo-louder and more ridiculous and contemporary is looking better.


Ridiculous is the word. I like unique and interesting - even if it’s not my style. But, we’re falling into a tacky land. When I was in Gucci, I saw these shoes and thought “Ok for real. Unless you are in the entertainment industry, how could these possibly look nice / appropriate / stylish.”  IMHO they’re just tragically tacky! And they’re $1400!!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I just hope fashion doesn’t overcorrect and start bringing us dull / bland items in 3 years. There has to be a middle ground. 


essiedub said:


> I’m with you on this..was just thinking this the other day. why and how did this happen? DH says it’s a phenomenon called “signaling”  but I’m not trying to project anything to other people. I actually get uncomfortable when people comment on my bags etc ..so I suspect I just do it for myself..but why?
> 
> On a separate note, I’ve mentioned before that I am trying to “manage” my SLG and H scarf “problem.”  So of course I bought another SLG and another scarf What’s  worse is that they are both delightful but not functionally perfect (and I knew it going in) But they’re so pretty!  I’m treating them like nifty little tchotchkes and this is bothering me. I have issues...clearly. So just to share
> 
> Isn’t this just so pretty? It’s a bit too thick and the bill slot too tight. But it’s sooo pretty with its stylized blossoms ..like a little gem
> View attachment 4448516
> 
> 
> And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH
> 
> View attachment 4448517
> 
> 
> I’m an idiot.


That red wallet is TDF!!! 

And, I agree. I’m brand conscious but, I greatly prefer items without branding and / or that are not well known. So, I’m not really signaling. I think for me it’s that having certain brands does a couple of things: practically it does get me items with better quality, material and styles. As I’ve said a thousand times no, I don’t get 5x or 10x the value or whatever the price multiple is. But I do get some increase that I value. 

The second thing is that buying premier items in some categories is how I spoil me. The brands have an intangible meaning / feel that I participate in when I wear my items. I feel good in them. That is for me. Not for others to gawk at or even participate in.

It’s like why I have nice undies. I feel good when my undies are pretty, colorful, feel luxe and match.  Lingerie is for DH - I’d be happy in Hello Kitty PJ’s.   But, pretty undies are purely for me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> I’m with you on this..was just thinking this the other day. why and how did this happen? DH says it’s a phenomenon called “signaling”  but I’m not trying to project anything to other people. I actually get uncomfortable when people comment on my bags etc ..so I suspect I just do it for myself..but why?
> 
> On a separate note, I’ve mentioned before that I am trying to “manage” my SLG and H scarf “problem.”  So of course I bought another SLG and another scarf What’s  worse is that they are both delightful but not functionally perfect (and I knew it going in) But they’re so pretty!  I’m treating them like nifty little tchotchkes and this is bothering me. I have issues...clearly. So just to share
> 
> Isn’t this just so pretty? It’s a bit too thick and the bill slot too tight. But it’s sooo pretty with its stylized blossoms ..like a little gem
> View attachment 4448516
> 
> 
> And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH
> 
> View attachment 4448517
> 
> 
> I’m an idiot.


Not an idiot - you like nice things! I do too. 
That wallet makes my heart happy - it's gorgeous! 
I don't think I'm signaling - but I really do like nice things. But nice things without major branding slathered all over it. I do have a few LV items but they are the only ones that anyone would recognize. Well maybe the Gucci, but you'd have to get close to see the Gs and then I'd be freaked out.  



Sparkletastic said:


> Great idea on reaching out about something custom for the JC. I’ll do that. I’d even be happy to send it in somewhere to get it right.
> 
> I completely agree on buyers being more difficult now. I think part of it is the overall culture that has gotten much less civil. People have become emboldened in showing their worst sides as a result of running unchecked on social media.
> Beautiful, classic bag!
> Yes, Yes, Yes!
> Ridiculous is the word. I like unique and interesting - even if it’s not my style. But, we’re falling into a tacky land. When I was in Gucci, I saw these shoes and thought “Ok for real. Unless you are in the entertainment industry, how could these possibly look nice / appropriate / stylish.”  IMHO they’re just tragically tacky! And they’re $1400!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448636
> 
> I just hope fashion doesn’t overcorrect and start bringing us dull / bland items in 3 years. There has to be a middle ground.
> That red wallet is TDF!!!
> 
> And, I agree. I’m brand conscious but, I greatly prefer items without branding and / or that are not well known. So, I’m not really signaling. I think for me it’s that having certain brands does a couple of things: practically it does get me items with better quality, material and styles. As I’ve said a thousand times no, I don’t get 5x or 10x the value or whatever the price multiple is. But I do get some increase that I value.
> 
> The second thing is that buying premier items in some categories is how I spoil me. The brands have an intangible meaning / feel that I participate in when I wear my items. I feel good in them. That is for me. Not for others to gawk at or even participate in.
> 
> It’s like why I have nice undies. I feel good when my undies are pretty, colorful, feel luxe and match.  Lingerie is for DH - I’d be happy in Hello Kitty PJ’s.   But, pretty undies are purely for me.


Those 'shoes' are… unfortunate. 
Premier items are how you spoil you - YES!! 
It's why we don't wear scratchy clothes (except maybe @essiedub with her new Awoooo! scarf ), why we don't carry grocery bags as a purse, and why you might catch me petting the leather of my purse when it's beside me in the car - we want to feel good and look good - even if no one but you knows why. 
It's what gives me that certain _'Je ne sais_ _quoi'_ feeling.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> View attachment 4448418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to share my new Massaccesi bag.  Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos leather.


Congratulations on your new bag, it looks fantastic on you msd!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *May* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 3
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> I have 3 bags still left to sell. But, I’m waffling on all three.
> 
> Re: the Chanel. I’m seeing that others like this aren’t selling. And, I’ve gotten consistently low offers. So, I really think I’d have to take a *four figure* bath to sell. * I’m absolutely, 100%, unequivocally not willing to do that.* I’d rather dye it and enjoy it. (Or even wear it as a hat. LOL!) I know many have told me not to dye it but, I’ve had other bags dyed and been happy with the results. At this point, I’m not wearing it and it’s not selling. So... what’s really the downside?
> 
> The Jimmy Choo isn’t moving either. I actually love the look of this bag.  I just hate the slouchiness. I can’t find my things so, it drives me batty.  I tried pouches but, shocker! they got lost too.  Help!! I’m open to all suggestions. Perhaps a bag organizer? Do they exist for slouchy bags? I hate “rooting” around for my things!!!!
> 
> The last is my MK mini Hamilton. This bag has worked harder for me than anything else in my life.  I haven’t worn it in at least 2 1/2 years but, I keep thinking “what if?”  It’s worth next to nothing so, I’m tempted to keep it. But, I don’t like extra stuff in my house soooo...? I dunno.
> 
> Is the handbag market slower than in previous years? I’ve never had as much trouble selling bags. And, I’ve sold over 150 bags at all price points from $25 to $4000. Is there a glut of supply? Are people less interested in bag? I wondered as traffic on tPF and tPB seems to be slowing too.   Even more reason for me to buy veeeeeery carefully going forward.


Great stats, congratulations on all of your bag outs!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I feel for you dear Sparkle. I lost my mother last year after a fight on and off for years (she was born with a heart defect).
> 
> I want to do Summer Madness too.
> 
> We could also do a 'wear your bag as a hat' challenge


I remember you mentioning trips to see your mom in the hospital. I am sorry for your loss papertiger.



papertiger said:


> *May stats
> 
> Bags
> In 0
> Out 0
> 
> SLG
> In 1 Hermes Gold Swift Eazip Book Holder in the Globe Trotter size*. It's like an agenda holder without the steel hooks, easy generic notebook holder for me and I've already bought 3 that fit perfectly for apron $5 each in Waterstones. The Eazip has a zipped pocket as the front flap.
> *Out 0*
> 
> Restocked on cashmere in the sale (this is part of an annual 'thing').


Brilliant stats, the book holder sounds divine in gold swift.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> I’m with you on this..was just thinking this the other day. why and how did this happen? DH says it’s a phenomenon called “signaling”  but I’m not trying to project anything to other people. I actually get uncomfortable when people comment on my bags etc ..so I suspect I just do it for myself..but why?
> 
> On a separate note, I’ve mentioned before that I am trying to “manage” my SLG and H scarf “problem.”  So of course I bought another SLG and another scarf What’s  worse is that they are both delightful but not functionally perfect (and I knew it going in) But they’re so pretty!  I’m treating them like nifty little tchotchkes and this is bothering me. I have issues...clearly. So just to share
> 
> Isn’t this just so pretty? It’s a bit too thick and the bill slot too tight. But it’s sooo pretty with its stylized blossoms ..like a little gem
> View attachment 4448516
> 
> 
> And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH
> 
> View attachment 4448517
> 
> 
> I’m an idiot.


essiedub, I like your recent additions, they are pretty! I don’t think you’re an idiot. You have an eye to appreciate beauty in objects, like someone who appreciates art.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> I’m with you on this..was just thinking this the other day. why and how did this happen? DH says it’s a phenomenon called “signaling”  but I’m not trying to project anything to other people. I actually get uncomfortable when people comment on my bags etc ..so I suspect I just do it for myself..but why?
> 
> On a separate note, I’ve mentioned before that I am trying to “manage” my SLG and H scarf “problem.”  So of course I bought another SLG and another scarf What’s  worse is that they are both delightful but not functionally perfect (and I knew it going in) But they’re so pretty!  I’m treating them like nifty little tchotchkes and this is bothering me. I have issues...clearly. So just to share
> 
> Isn’t this just so pretty? It’s a bit too thick and the bill slot too tight. But it’s sooo pretty with its stylized blossoms ..like a little gem
> View attachment 4448516
> 
> 
> And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH
> 
> View attachment 4448517
> 
> 
> I’m an idiot.



You're not an idiot but that's H commitment. Is there anyway you could wear the scarf over clothes or are you going to get ill just by being close to it?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Yes!



Looks really good. I prefer this to most other organisers


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Great idea on reaching out about something custom for the JC. I’ll do that. I’d even be happy to send it in somewhere to get it right.
> 
> I completely agree on buyers being more difficult now. I think part of it is the overall culture that has gotten much less civil. People have become emboldened in showing their worst sides as a result of running unchecked on social media.
> Beautiful, classic bag!
> Yes, Yes, Yes!
> Ridiculous is the word. I like unique and interesting - even if it’s not my style. But, we’re falling into a tacky land. When I was in Gucci, I saw these shoes and thought “Ok for real. Unless you are in the entertainment industry, how could these possibly look nice / appropriate / stylish.”  IMHO they’re just tragically tacky! And they’re $1400!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448636
> 
> I just hope fashion doesn’t overcorrect and start bringing us dull / bland items in 3 years. There has to be a middle ground.
> That red wallet is TDF!!!
> 
> And, I agree. I’m brand conscious but, I greatly prefer items without branding and / or that are not well known. So, I’m not really signaling. I think for me it’s that having certain brands does a couple of things: practically it does get me items with better quality, material and styles. As I’ve said a thousand times no, I don’t get 5x or 10x the value or whatever the price multiple is. But I do get some increase that I value.
> 
> The second thing is that buying premier items in some categories is how I spoil me. The brands have an intangible meaning / feel that I participate in when I wear my items. I feel good in them. That is for me. Not for others to gawk at or even participate in.
> 
> It’s like why I have nice undies. I feel good when my undies are pretty, colorful, feel luxe and match.  Lingerie is for DH - I’d be happy in Hello Kitty PJ’s.   But, pretty undies are purely for me.



Agreed. And why does fancy and unique have to look as though it's made for 8 year olds. Not only Gucci, but Miu Miu, LV, Dolce, Bal...


----------



## Cookiefiend

As I confessed at the half-way point - I did not do well this month.
*Purses in/ out - 1/0.*  The one in is the Coach Saddle and it's a keeper - I've already worn it 7 times in May
(I purchased one last night and will include it in June totals - super excited about this one and will post it when it comes - it's not the Chanel I was eyeballing!) 
*Scarves in/out - 4/1.* Sold one, but bought 4 - 2 were grails, the other 2 were mousseline. 
*SLG in/out - 1/1*. I don't usually report this one because SLGs aren't really a thing for me, but I sold the Mulberry French wallet (it was enormous!) and bought a lovely Longchamp Gatsby wallet in a fun orange color. It's also bigger than I need… I must be Goldilocks because I can't find one that's just right.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Not an idiot - you like nice things! I do too.
> That wallet makes my heart happy - it's gorgeous!
> I don't think I'm signaling - but I really do like nice things. But nice things without major branding slathered all over it. I do have a few LV items but they are the only ones that anyone would recognize. Well maybe the Gucci, but you'd have to get close to see the Gs and then I'd be freaked out.
> 
> 
> Those 'shoes' are… unfortunate.
> Premier items are how you spoil you - YES!!
> It's why we don't wear scratchy clothes (except maybe @essiedub with her new Awoooo! scarf ), why we don't carry grocery bags as a purse, and why you might catch me petting the leather of my purse when it's beside me in the car - we want to feel good and look good - even if no one but you knows why.
> I*t's what gives me that certain 'Je ne sais quoi' feeling.*



 

It's the feeling of quality my dear. If you can recognise it without the logo (and afford it) you _know_ you deserve it


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> As I confessed at the half-way point - I did not do well this month.
> *Purses in/ out - 1/0.*  The one in is the Coach Saddle and it's a keeper - I've already worn it 7 times in May
> (I purchased one last night and will include it in June totals - super excited about this one and will post it when it comes - it's not the Chanel I was eyeballing!)
> *Scarves in/out - 4/1.* Sold one, but bought 4 - 2 were grails, the other 2 were mousseline.
> *SLG in/out - 1/1*. I don't usually report this one because SLGs aren't really a thing for me, but I sold the Mulberry French wallet (it was enormous!) and bought a lovely Longchamp Gatsby wallet in a fun orange color. It's also bigger than I need… I must be Goldilocks because I can't find one that's just right.



Congratulations on both your ins and outs. HGs don't really count for me and moussies are getting beyond rare (or expensive) even in the pre-loved market (I blame tPF! ). Coach Saddles are TDF, I am so close to getting one it's untrue, again a classic classic, totally stood the test of time.

*Apologies everyone for my autocorrect, it doesn't understand purse-speak at all.*


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I remember you mentioning trips to see your mom in the hospital. I am sorry for your loss papertiger.
> 
> 
> Brilliant stats, the book holder sounds divine in gold swift.



Thank you. Somehow it gets harder, I miss her terribly, she was so naughty and we had so much fun together (when she wasn't so ill). I expected her to go so often but just as I thought she was getting better (after an operation) she died and I wasn't there. 

Sorry everyone. Back to happier thoughts!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> It's the feeling of quality my dear. If you can recognise it without the logo (and afford it) you _know_ you deserve it


Yes -  there is a definite feeling of Quality. 
I do love it, and I'm grateful for it! 

I had a mini giggle at myself when writing out an earlier response - i *do* sorta pet my bags... I'm carrying the Proenza Schouler today and it has fabulous leather - the silver is textured but the black interior? Be still my heart - it's like velvet. 



papertiger said:


> Congratulations on both your ins and outs. HGs don't really count for me and mouses are getting beyond rare (or expensive) even in the pre-loved market (I blame tPF! ). Coach Saddles are TDF, I am so close to getting one it's untrue, again a classic classic, totally stood the test of time.
> 
> Apologies everyone for my autocorrect, it doesn't understand pure-speak at all.


The Coach has lovely leather - that's kind of a thing for me. It's glove tanned and oh my - so soft. I didn't realize how much I needed a light color bag! It is taking wears away from the Vespa though, I need to figure that out because I also love the V.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Thank you. Somehow it gets harder, I miss her terribly, she was so naughty and we had so much fun together (when she wasn't so ill). I expected her to go so often but just as I thought she was getting better (after an operation) she died and I wasn't there.
> 
> Sorry everyone. Back to happier thoughts!!!


Oh dear - I missed this. I am terribly sorry.
I'll raise a glass of Champagne to her tonight. She must have been one hell of a woman - after all she raised one hell of a girl.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh dear - I missed this. I am terribly sorry.
> I'll raise a glass of *Champagne* to her tonight. She must have been one hell of a woman - after all she raised one hell of a girl.



You must have known her too


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Agreed. And why does fancy and unique have to look as though it's made for 8 year olds. Not only Gucci, but Miu Miu, LV, Dolce, Bal...


Exactly!  My handle is “Sparkletastic” so I’m not afraid of a little glitz and glamour. But, it has to be well done. I can admire a lot of styles that aren’t me.  But, some items just aren’t anyone.

And, I was typing on the go but, no excuse. I was remiss I’m not offering condolences for the loss of your mom. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Question. Do any of you find that you are perfectly fine spending a bit on one category and faint at another? I’m not a scarf person but I saw this in LV and thought it would be cute to pair with my grey and red coats.

But, it’s $900!
	

		
			
		

		
	



For just LV’s on a black scarf.  

Shouldn’t it have a pretty design...or something?  Maybe it’s worth it because you only need two of them or so for winter and you are set for life? I really feel like I’m not “getting” it.  

Perhaps because it’s a category I don’t get excited about so I don’t know the intricacies. 

Or is this a case of something being for the truly rich like $100M+ in assets rich and then it makes sense because it’s a nothing expense on a nothing item. So they may have 100 of them and it’s no biggie.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> View attachment 4448418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to share my new Massaccesi bag.  Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos leather.


That's beautiful!


papertiger said:


> I feel for you dear Sparkle. I lost my mother last year after a fight on and off for years (she was born with a heart defect).
> 
> I want to do Summer Madness too.
> 
> We could also do a 'wear your bag as a hat' challenge


I'm so sorry about the loss of your mother. I lost mine several years ago. I can't get over wanting to tell her something and realizing I can't.

I've thought about putting my Bals on my head to become an alien, but I'm not sure how to take a picture when I can't see myself.


papertiger said:


> Don't you think the pre-loved market always slows in Summer?
> 
> According to friends who do it full time for living no, but I think people make-do for Summer much more than Winter and are certainly making do in the UK's uncertain economy atm.


People travel in the summer so they aren't available to shop online as much. Or they are outside doing things rather than online. I know that when we have a trip planned, I stop buying online several weeks ahead of time because I don't want to deal with not getting it on time, or having to deal with returning right before I'm leaving.


----------



## whateve

essiedub said:


> I’m with you on this..was just thinking this the other day. why and how did this happen? DH says it’s a phenomenon called “signaling”  but I’m not trying to project anything to other people. I actually get uncomfortable when people comment on my bags etc ..so I suspect I just do it for myself..but why?
> 
> On a separate note, I’ve mentioned before that I am trying to “manage” my SLG and H scarf “problem.”  So of course I bought another SLG and another scarf What’s  worse is that they are both delightful but not functionally perfect (and I knew it going in) But they’re so pretty!  I’m treating them like nifty little tchotchkes and this is bothering me. I have issues...clearly. So just to share
> 
> Isn’t this just so pretty? It’s a bit too thick and the bill slot too tight. But it’s sooo pretty with its stylized blossoms ..like a little gem
> View attachment 4448516
> 
> 
> And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH
> 
> View attachment 4448517
> 
> 
> I’m an idiot.


I love the wallet! How about framing the scarf? That way you can enjoy it.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> That's beautiful!
> 
> I'm so sorry about the loss of your mother. I lost mine several years ago. I can't get over wanting to tell her something and realizing I can't.
> 
> I've thought about putting my Bals on my head to become an alien, but I'm not sure how to take a picture when I can't see myself.
> 
> People travel in the summer so they aren't available to shop online as much. Or they are outside doing things rather than online. I know that when we have a trip planned, I stop buying online several weeks ahead of time because I don't want to deal with not getting it on time, or having to deal with returning right before I'm leaving.



Thank you, and I about the loss of yours. It's only when I dare speak about it I hear I am not alone. I really have a hard time speaking about it though. 

LOL I need to see those pics, you may have to enlist a snap-happy friend 



Sparkletastic said:


> Exactly!  My handle is “Sparkletastic” so I’m not afraid of a little glitz and glamour. But, it has to be well done. I can admire a lot of styles that aren’t me.  But, some items just aren’t anyone.
> 
> And, I was typing on the go but, no excuse. I was remiss I’m not offering condolences for the loss of your mom. Sending you hugs.



Not at all  back, hope all goes well and all generations of your family 

Don't remind me, just saw Gucci Resort 2020. Micky Mouse on everything and this was after quite a nice (wearable-ish) AW19 show.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Question. Do any of you find that you are perfectly fine spending a bit on one category and faint at another? I’m not a scarf person but I saw this in LV and thought it would be cute to pair with my grey and red coats.
> 
> But, it’s $900!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448902
> 
> For just LV’s on a black scarf.
> 
> Shouldn’t it have a pretty design...or something?  Maybe it’s worth it because you only need two of them or so for winter and you are set for life? I really feel like I’m not “getting” it.
> 
> Perhaps because it’s a category I don’t get excited about so I don’t know the intricacies.
> 
> Or is this a case of something being for the truly rich like $100M+ in assets rich and then it makes sense because it’s a nothing expense on a nothing item. So they may have 100 of them and it’s no biggie.



No. It just _is_ a LOT of money for that particular item. 

It's dyed one colour, no artist to pay, no development process and not particularly precious (unless it's vicuña). 

Good discussion though, I am hardly ever in the middle. 

I'm cheap (but still a stickler for quality) on: 
T-shirts (pure cotton, opaque) 
Clogs (apart from one pair of fur-lined Guccis)
Phones (really don't care)
Cars (so long as it gets me from A > B and I'm not driving)
(dare I say it in this forum) a cross-body pouch that fits under my coat and nobody sees (mine's from Joseph so not _that_ cheap) 
Greetings cards 
Socks 
Black leggings 
Soft bras including sports bras 

I will pay what is needed for:
Location for a house/apartment (no main roads, near a beach/park/on a mountain, conservation village etc)
Boots 
First Class tickets on long distance trains 
Sable 
Jewellery 
Music instruments 
Classic coats 
vicuña
Handbag 
Scarves (has to be can't live without though)
Swimsuit 
'proper' bras


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you. Somehow it gets harder, I miss her terribly, she was so naughty and we had so much fun together (when she wasn't so ill). I expected her to go so often but just as I thought she was getting better (after an operation) she died and I wasn't there.
> 
> Sorry everyone. Back to happier thoughts!!!


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been out of control buying bags this month. Next month I would like to do zero in , unless it is a holy grail. 
5 bags in 
2 bags out
0 slgs in 
0 slgs out
Sold a bunch of inexpensive jewelry at the consignment shop too. 
The thing is I like all the funky bags I bought this month. It is time to stop now.   I am glad you are all back now.


----------



## southernbelle43

papertiger said:


> No. It just _is_ a LOT of money for that particular item.
> 
> It's dyed one colour, no artist to pay, no development process and not particularly precious (unless it's vicuña).
> 
> Good discussion though, I am hardly ever in the middle.
> 
> I'm cheap (but still a stickler for quality) on:
> T-shirts (pure cotton, opaque)
> Clogs (apart from one pair of fur-lined Guccis)
> Phones (really don't care)
> Cars (so long as it gets me from A > B and I'm not driving)
> (dare I say it in this forum) a cross-body pouch that fits under my coat and nobody sees (mine's from Joseph so not _that_ cheap)
> Greetings cards
> Socks
> Black leggings
> Soft bras including sports bras
> 
> I will pay what is needed for:
> Location for a house/apartment (no main roads, near a beach/park/on a mountain, conservation village etc)
> Boots
> First Class tickets on long distance trains
> Sable
> Jewellery
> Music instruments
> Classic coats
> vicuña
> Handbag
> Scarves (has to be can't live without though)
> Swimsuit
> 'proper' bras


Wow You have it all figured out.  I never know from one day to the next what I will spend money on, but I know I will not pay much for any scarf, a key fob, a bag that will hold one lipstick, shoes, a bag strap... to name a few. I am guilty of driving an expensive car, I have the latest phone and smart watch (and a Rolex) that was a retirement gift by me to me, lol) and expensive jewelry.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> can admire a lot of styles that aren’t me. But, some items just aren’t anyone.


That is hilarious and so true!!!! I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok for real. Unless you are in the entertainment industry, how could these possibly look nice / appropriate / stylish.” IMHO they’re just tragically tacky! And they’re $1400!!!!


My daughter is in the entertainment business. They are too tacky for her.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> So sorry to hear this.



Thank you XXX


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> My daughter is in the entertainment business. They are too tacky for her.



They call this style ugly-cool where I work. They got the first bit right


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have been out of control buying bags this month. Next month I would like to do zero in , unless it is a holy grail.
> 5 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> Sold a bunch of inexpensive jewelry at the consignment shop too.
> The thing is I like all the funky bags I bought this month. It is time to stop now.   I am glad you are all back now.



At least you got 2 bags you didn't want anymore out and a heap of jewellery so that's good.


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow You have it all figured out.  I never know from one day to the next what I will spend money on, but I know I will not pay much for any scarf, a key fob, a bag that will hold one lipstick, shoes, a bag strap... to name a few. I am guilty of driving an expensive car, I have the latest phone and smart watch (and a Rolex) that was a retirement gift by me to me, lol) and expensive jewelry.



Not always alas. Last month my skin felt dry so I took myself off to by some 'no messing' night cream. Usually I just use Body Shop Vitamin E stuff. Someone suggested Advanced Repair serum by EL (which I already had in a travel size) and some pretty expensive creme from La Mer. I bit the bullet. It was very good indeed but then I forgot to take them both with me to Scotland. I had 5 days when I couldn't get into either Glasgow or Edinburgh to buy more. Anyway randomly I bought some own brand day and night creme from Lidl supermarket with my red tea, Italian coffee and frozen green beans, my face never belt better! Lesson learned - work upwards.


----------



## lynne_ross

dcooney4 said:


> I have been out of control buying bags this month. Next month I would like to do zero in , unless it is a holy grail.
> 5 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> Sold a bunch of inexpensive jewelry at the consignment shop too.
> The thing is I like all the funky bags I bought this month. It is time to stop now.   I am glad you are all back now.


2 bags and jewelry out is good!


----------



## lynne_ross

May stats
1 bag in, 0 out - 3 to sell and take to consignor once things with my father settle down
Sold a bunch of old sunglasses and hermes jewelry! Have some tuffany jewelry for consignor too.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I have been going the pre-loved route - I would lie awake at night (even more than I do now!) otherwise!
> 
> Your Trussardi is absolutely adorable - love the color and the little seahorse!
> Yes - most of us on tPF are brand conscious - I just didn't realize I was as much as I am! D'oh!
> I like to think that I do dress fairly chic - especially for my suburban midwestern town. Today I wore white skinny jeans, a soft pastel striped shirt, Koolaburra lace sneaks, an H gave, and my new Coach Saddle. I'm just having "OMG I'm going to Paris and I must replace my entire wardrobe" moment or two.
> Edited because I forgot to reply to a comment! @More bags - I am considering taking the BBK - it's so lovely. I'm going back and forth because I'm a worrier. I have never been bothered while traveling (madly knocking on wood right now) and there's no reason to think I will be this time either - but there you go. The last two times in Paris I carried a Longchamp and a Coach - both were cross body bags, so I felt 'safer'. I *do* have a cross body strap for the K now… <thinking> so it might just work!


You will be chic in Paris with or without the bag because you are wonderful, thoughtful and stylish!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> As I confessed at the half-way point - I did not do well this month.
> *Purses in/ out - 1/0.*  The one in is the Coach Saddle and it's a keeper - I've already worn it 7 times in May
> (I purchased one last night and will include it in June totals - super excited about this one and will post it when it comes - it's not the Chanel I was eyeballing!)
> *Scarves in/out - 4/1.* Sold one, but bought 4 - 2 were grails, the other 2 were mousseline.
> *SLG in/out - 1/1*. I don't usually report this one because SLGs aren't really a thing for me, but I sold the Mulberry French wallet (it was enormous!) and bought a lovely Longchamp Gatsby wallet in a fun orange color. It's also bigger than I need… I must be Goldilocks because I can't find one that's just right.


Congratulations on a well selected purse (worn 7 times in May, that’s awesome!) and meant to be scarves!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been out of control buying bags this month. Next month I would like to do zero in , unless it is a holy grail.
> 5 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> Sold a bunch of inexpensive jewelry at the consignment shop too.
> The thing is I like all the funky bags I bought this month. It is time to stop now.   I am glad you are all back now.


dc, you know your style and what works for your lifestyle - sounds like you scored a bunch of winners! Congratulations on the bags out and the jewelry sold!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> May stats
> 1 bag in, 0 out - 3 to sell and take to consignor once things with my father settle down
> Sold a bunch of old sunglasses and hermes jewelry! Have some tuffany jewelry for consignor too.


Best wishes on your father’s health. Congratulations on your new bag and on your outs, you are on a roll!


----------



## whateve

May stats
0 bags in, 0 bags out
0 slgs in, 5 slgs out
I didn't do any challenges, just carried what I felt like, but I ended up carrying 14 bags. I'm happy that I spread my love around!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been out of control buying bags this month. Next month I would like to do zero in , unless it is a holy grail.
> 5 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> Sold a bunch of inexpensive jewelry at the consignment shop too.
> The thing is I like all the funky bags I bought this month. It is time to stop now.   I am glad you are all back now.


You’re not alone!  I bought 2 crossbody bags - 1 Tumi Voyageur Troy and 1 Longchamp mini Cuir.  And I also got the Tumi Just in Case tote.  The Tumi bags I got on sale from Shopbop.  The Longchamp also on sale from Sandspoint Shop (I have yet to receive it).

Here is the Tumi Troy.



And the I got the Bottega Veneta wallet this May too!

The Massaccesi bag I posted ealier is a February order, so not counted in May.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> You’re not alone!  I bought 2 crossbody bags - 1 Tumi Voyageur Troy and 1 Longchamp mini Cuir.  And I also got the Tumi Just in Case tote.  The Tumi bags I got on sale from Shopbop.  The Longchamp also on sale from Sandspoint Shop (I have yet to receive it).
> 
> Here is the Tumi Troy.
> View attachment 4449291
> 
> 
> And the I got the Bottega Veneta wallet this May too!
> 
> The Massaccesi bag I posted ealier is a February order, so not counted in May.



I used to have a little multi-pocket Tumi crossbody on a cord. OMG, that bag was on me everyday for _years_. Congratulations on all, they all sound like wise buys.


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> I used to have a little multi-pocket Tumi crossbody on a cord. OMG, that bag was on me everyday for _years_. Congratulations on all, they all sound like wise buys.


Tumi really is so versatile!  I now have 3 Tumi crossbody bags, 1 tote I use for documents if needed and then the Just in Case tote.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> At least you got 2 bags you didn't want anymore out and a heap of jewellery so that's good.


True ! They are fun and three of them can take all the super heavy rain we have been getting. They also cost less then one of the two LV's I sold. Only one bag hasn't arrived yet. Are you familiar with Jack Gomme bags?


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in, 5 slgs out
> I didn't do any challenges, just carried what I felt like, but I ended up carrying 14 bags. I'm happy that I spread my love around!


Wow! Well done!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Tumi really is so versatile!  I now have 3 Tumi crossbody bags, 1 tote I use for documents if needed and then the Just in Case tote.


Tumi bags are really well thought out.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> True ! They are fun and three of them can take all the super heavy rain we have been getting. They also cost less then one of the two LV's I sold. Only one bag hasn't arrived yet. *Are you familiar with Jack Gomme bags?*



I'm not, but I can't wait to be introduced


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> You will be chic in Paris with or without the bag because you are wonderful, thoughtful and stylish!


Ohmigoodness! What a sweet thing to say! Thank you so much!


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in, 5 slgs out
> I didn't do any challenges, just carried what I felt like, but I ended up carrying 14 bags. I'm happy that I spread my love around!


Wow - 5 SLGs out! That’s great! 
I completely forgot about the challenges for May, I’ll have to go figure that out...


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I have been out of control buying bags this month. Next month I would like to do zero in , unless it is a holy grail.
> 5 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> Sold a bunch of inexpensive jewelry at the consignment shop too.
> The thing is I like all the funky bags I bought this month. It is time to stop now.   I am glad you are all back now.


You tempted me with you New MZ Wallace bags - they are so cute! 
Congrats on selling the jewelry! 
What is your Holy Grail purse?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> You tempted me with you New MZ Wallace bags - they are so cute!
> Congrats on selling the jewelry!
> What is your Holy Grail purse?


It is not something particular. It would be a medium size light weight leather bag that is chic and at the same time easy to use. Something super well made with clean lines.


----------



## dcooney4

These are my Mz lacquer bags . The pouch I had but the little satchel is a crossbody and I have already worn 7 times . Fabulous rainy day bag! I just received the little tote which can carry a bit more.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> These are my Mz lacquer bags . The pouch I had but the little satchel is a crossbody and I have already worn 7 times . Fabulous rainy day bag! I just received the little tote which can carry a bit more.


Cuties!!


----------



## dcooney4

You have seen the green Mz Wallace and the Mj tote. I am just waiting for the seriously bright light blue Jack Gomme bag. It is made out of a parachute type material and waterproof. It is a triangular shaped tote. If I love it I might try another in a fall color in fall.


----------



## dcooney4

Trying the summer challenge. Here is day one bag one.


----------



## lynne_ross

I plan to do summer challenge to and wear my blue atoll birkin and crevette kelly. I would try using my new kelly but promised myself I would not use until I sold my other bags - as motivation to sell! 
I default to using my raisin birkin too much.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm beginning to notice that I gravitate towards my thick, supple leather purses .I've always been fond of premier designers but lately I'm happier with the "lower-end" bags. Maybe it's due to living near a sketchier area but they aren't getting used much. I'm not planning on selling my items but they're taking a break. Does anyone else go through these phases?


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm beginning to notice that I gravitate towards my thick, supple leather purses .I've always been fond of premier designers but lately I'm happier with the "lower-end" bags. Maybe it's due to living near a sketchier area but they aren't getting used much. I'm not planning on selling my items but they're taking a break. Does anyone else go through these phases?


.  Yes! Lately none of the premier bags are doing anything for me. I am having so much fun with colors and lighter weight bags. I still love my other bags but I don’t always feel comfortable wearing very expensive branded bags in certain areas. But it is cyclical and come fall I will want to wear my more elegant leather bags.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I know it’s mid year, but I think I need to join in and spend more time on this thread. The first half of 2019 for me has been BRUTAL buying wise and I need to just appreciate what I have. 

I counted and I’ve bought 11 bags this year! I’ve kept 9 and sold 2 I didn’t like (broke about even on these). With the exception of a pre loved Pandora I bought, all the other purchases have been $100 or less, some even between 30-50. (Oh those bargains). So really, it’s not a matter of how much money I’ve spent as it is just the ridiculous amount I’ve purchase on top of what I already own. 

I’m not really looking to sell anything right now. While I could probably think of 4 bags I could part with, it’s not like I need the room or money, and I’m not 100% sure I want to let anything go just yet. I really just want to be at peace with what I have and USE the stuff. 

To top this all off, I work from home, so I don’t used a handbag daily even...and when I do I don’t need anything too big. On the plus side I don’t have an obsession with SLGs, so that’s not an issue for me. 

Thank you for letting me drone on about all my first world problems!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in, 5 slgs out
> I didn't do any challenges, just carried what I felt like, but I ended up carrying 14 bags. I'm happy that I spread my love around!


Outstanding progress on SLG outs! Congratulations on the bag rotation, too. Awesome May!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> You’re not alone!  I bought 2 crossbody bags - 1 Tumi Voyageur Troy and 1 Longchamp mini Cuir.  And I also got the Tumi Just in Case tote.  The Tumi bags I got on sale from Shopbop.  The Longchamp also on sale from Sandspoint Shop (I have yet to receive it).
> 
> Here is the Tumi Troy.
> View attachment 4449291
> 
> 
> And the I got the Bottega Veneta wallet this May too!
> 
> The Massaccesi bag I posted ealier is a February order, so not counted in May.


Congratulations on all of your ins. I like your Tumi in the picture!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Trying the summer challenge. Here is day one bag one.


Beautiful choice for June 1!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I plan to do summer challenge to and wear my blue atoll birkin and crevette kelly. I would try using my new kelly but promised myself I would not use until I sold my other bags - as motivation to sell!
> I default to using my raisin birkin too much.


Good luck with your sales! The colours you mentioned all sound fabulous!


----------



## More bags

*April and May Update and YTD Stats*
Reporting my April stats with this month.

*April Challenges*
1) Spring Training Starting Line Up

Work/Professional/Day - Hermes Garden Party 2x
Casual & Fun - Chanel Black Reissue 2x
Date Night / Girls Night Out - Vintage Clutch 1x
Carefree - Hermes Evelyne 2x
2) Less is More, least expensive bags

Longchamp Le Pliage 2x
Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha 3x
3) Misc Challenges

Carried 16 bags in April
Carried 11 bags in May, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage without forced rotating or styling less used bags.
Read 18 books YTD
*April* *Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*May* *Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 1 in, 0 out; purchased a Chanel red caviar Timeless CC O Case to fit in my pocket for numerous kids’ baseball games this spring and summer. So happy it fits credit cards, cash, my car key fob and a mini lipstick.

*YTD* *Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out
SLGs - 2 in, 0 out


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> I feel for you dear Sparkle. I lost my mother last year after a fight on and off for years (she was born with a heart defect).
> 
> I want to do Summer Madness too.
> 
> We could also do a 'wear your bag as a hat' challenge



I am hopelessly behind on this thread, but wanted to say how sorry I am about the loss of your mom.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> No. It just _is_ a LOT of money for that particular item.
> 
> It's dyed one colour, no artist to pay, no development process and not particularly precious (unless it's vicuña).
> 
> Good discussion though, I am hardly ever in the middle.
> 
> I'm cheap (but still a stickler for quality) on:
> T-shirts (pure cotton, opaque)
> Clogs (apart from one pair of fur-lined Guccis)
> Phones (really don't care)
> Cars (so long as it gets me from A > B and I'm not driving)
> (dare I say it in this forum) a cross-body pouch that fits under my coat and nobody sees (mine's from Joseph so not _that_ cheap)
> Greetings cards
> Socks
> Black leggings
> Soft bras including sports bras
> 
> I will pay what is needed for:
> Location for a house/apartment (no main roads, near a beach/park/on a mountain, conservation village etc)
> Boots
> First Class tickets on long distance trains
> Sable
> Jewellery
> Music instruments
> Classic coats
> vicuña
> Handbag
> Scarves (has to be can't live without though)
> Swimsuit
> 'proper' bras



I had the same thoughts about the LV scarf, but you summed it up a lot better than I would have!

I’m the same about cotton t-shirts, especially white ones — no matter the cost, they will get stained or yellowed, so I just can’t justify spending a lot on them. Plus, in my household, cat claws are always a threat, so I try not to wear expensive stuff when I’m at home.

I generally don’t spend $$$ on clothes. It took years before I’d spend significant money on jeans, but necessity became the mother of invention and I finally broke down and paid for jeans that aren’t a compromise on fit.

I’ll spend on boots and outerwear (I love coats!) but not shirts, sweaters, pants, or other footwear. 

I love scarves and will splurge on them. Love jewelry but don’t spend lots on fine jewelry. I love silver jewelry and leather bracelets, don’t have much gold/platinum. 

I don’t care about cars but DH does. 

I don’t travel much but will spend on first class flights. And I hadn’t thought about house location, but location was key when we bought our last house — it’s in the city, on a tree-lined street, walking distance (but not on top of) public transportation. For most people, their house is their biggest purchase, so it’s important to get it as right as possible.


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> *April and May Update and YTD Stats*
> Reporting my April stats with this month.
> 
> *April Challenges*
> 1) Spring Training Starting Line Up
> 
> Work/Professional/Day - Hermes Garden Party 2x
> Casual & Fun - Chanel Black Reissue 2x
> Date Night / Girls Night Out - Vintage Clutch 1x
> Carefree - Hermes Evelyne 2x
> 2) Less is More, least expensive bags
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage 2x
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha 3x
> 3) Misc Challenges
> 
> Carried 16 bags in April
> Carried 11 bags in May, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage without forced rotating or styling less used bags.
> Read 18 books YTD
> *April* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *May* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out; purchased a Chanel red caviar Timeless CC O Case to fit in my pocket for numerous kids’ baseball games this spring and summer. So happy it fits credit cards, cash, my car key fob and a mini lipstick.
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 2 in, 0 out


Great stats!

Same as you, I want to get a sense of how I use my bags at will.  I’m happy to discover that I normally wear more than 10 bags a month.  Maybe an average of 12-13.


----------



## dcooney4

OhHelloDoll said:


> I know it’s mid year, but I think I need to join in and spend more time on this thread. The first half of 2019 for me has been BRUTAL buying wise and I need to just appreciate what I have.
> 
> I counted and I’ve bought 11 bags this year! I’ve kept 9 and sold 2 I didn’t like (broke about even on these). With the exception of a pre loved Pandora I bought, all the other purchases have been $100 or less, some even between 30-50. (Oh those bargains). So really, it’s not a matter of how much money I’ve spent as it is just the ridiculous amount I’ve purchase on top of what I already own.
> 
> I’m not really looking to sell anything right now. While I could probably think of 4 bags I could part with, it’s not like I need the room or money, and I’m not 100% sure I want to let anything go just yet. I really just want to be at peace with what I have and USE the stuff.
> 
> To top this all off, I work from home, so I don’t used a handbag daily even...and when I do I don’t need anything too big. On the plus side I don’t have an obsession with SLGs, so that’s not an issue for me.
> 
> Thank you for letting me drone on about all my first world problems!


Welcome to the thread.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> *April and May Update and YTD Stats*
> Reporting my April stats with this month.
> 
> *April Challenges*
> 1) Spring Training Starting Line Up
> 
> Work/Professional/Day - Hermes Garden Party 2x
> Casual & Fun - Chanel Black Reissue 2x
> Date Night / Girls Night Out - Vintage Clutch 1x
> Carefree - Hermes Evelyne 2x
> 2) Less is More, least expensive bags
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage 2x
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha 3x
> 3) Misc Challenges
> 
> Carried 16 bags in April
> Carried 11 bags in May, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage without forced rotating or styling less used bags.
> Read 18 books YTD
> *April* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *May* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 0 out; purchased a Chanel red caviar Timeless CC O Case to fit in my pocket for numerous kids’ baseball games this spring and summer. So happy it fits credit cards, cash, my car key fob and a mini lipstick.
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 2 in, 0 out


Great stats!


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I am hopelessly behind on this thread, but wanted to say how sorry I am about the loss of your mom.



Thank you cats, greatly appreciated


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> I had the same thoughts about the LV scarf, but you summed it up a lot better than I would have!
> 
> I’m the same about cotton t-shirts, especially white ones — no matter the cost, they will get stained or yellowed, so I just can’t justify spending a lot on them. Plus, in my household, cat claws are always a threat, so I try not to wear expensive stuff when I’m at home.
> 
> I generally don’t spend $$$ on clothes. It took years before I’d spend significant money on jeans, but necessity became the mother of invention and I finally broke down and paid for jeans that aren’t a compromise on fit.
> 
> I’ll spend on boots and outerwear (I love coats!) but not shirts, sweaters, pants, or other footwear.
> 
> I love scarves and will splurge on them. Love jewelry but don’t spend lots on fine jewelry. I love silver jewelry and leather bracelets, don’t have much gold/platinum.
> 
> I don’t care about cars but DH does.
> 
> I don’t travel much but will spend on first class flights. And I hadn’t thought about house location, but location was key when we bought our last house — it’s in the city, on a tree-lined street, walking distance (but not on top of) public transportation. For most people, their house is their biggest purchase, so it’s important to get it as right as possible.


I have similar priorities to you! 

I will not spend money on clothes I only wear in the house - go tos for winter are Costco sweatpants and random T-shirt’s. I work from home a couple days a week so will wear this those day too. 
I’ll spend on underwear and bras but I buy my socks at H&M and primart. 
For clothes I love zara for casual and places like kooples/Sandro/Maje for work and nicer casual. Jeans - Joes all the way! 
Shoes - most of my shoes are premium designers - Loubs, Valentino, hermes, prada. But I also wear adidas runners and toms. 
All my jewelry is high end/fine jewelry, I wear things over and over so want it to last. I do not wear costume jewelry. DH and my mom value these purchases so I get gifted items from them sometimes.
I put a huge amount of value on my home, we live in one of the best locations in city - DH and I can walk to work - neighbourhood is full of trees and surrounded by ravines so it is super quiet despite being in a large city. We put a lot into updating, decorating and maintaining our house too. 
We try and travel a fair bit which is hard with jobs and little kids. I can not pay for business classes (only fly for work) or really expensive hotels since we will only sleep there so just need safe place and good bed whcih you can get at the major chains. I also do not value expensive restaurants. I have to eat out a lot for work so get to go to all the restaurants on someone else’s money. Never can justify spending my own. 
I am not into cars but DH values so we spend there too. 
We also spend more and more on services to make our lives easier - we have a full time nanny who also cleans our house and does laundry. We joke we had a third kid to continue justifying keeping her past kids going to school. I foresee us having a housekeeper once kids are in school since I love coming home to a clean and tidy home.  
I do not spend on beauty products or expensive hair cut either. I go to the kids place for a $25 hair cut when I take my kids lol! I will go for mani/pedi when I can find time. Would love to do this a lot more. 
Then there are the kids expenses....


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm beginning to notice that I gravitate towards my thick, supple leather purses .I've always been fond of premier designers but lately I'm happier with the "lower-end" bags. Maybe it's due to living near a sketchier area but they aren't getting used much. I'm not planning on selling my items but they're taking a break. Does anyone else go through these phases?



I have been through similar phases. I also used to live in a mixed area in London. People who went from house to work in a car were fine I'm sure but as a commuter I had to walk through a busy high-street and wait for busses. I remember putting some of my more high end bags in a large white plastic bag before 'revealing' on the tube. Maybe all in the head but there were many incidents, also every other bag an LV NF/Speedy or MJ (Stam crazy at that time) but better safe than sorry.

It's def a phase thing though. Sometimes I will wear Lee Miller or some vintage bag for weeks even out to eat, other times take Gucci for a walk round the fields or Hermes to a cheap supermarket. I say tear up the rule book and let yourself be free


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I hear you on the H scarves that are so busy - I *like* them… but have learned that they're not for me. Of course there are always exceptions!  I do like many of the vintage ones (vintage myself don'tcha know!) except for some with the really wide borders.
> I can't wait to see your new scarves!
> I am still not exactly 'Purse Content'. Yesterday I got a bee in my bonnet about an upcoming trip and felt like I needed a navy purse. Naturally I started poking around on Ebay and Posh, discovered several and put them in my watch list.
> Today though, I thought 'What on earth am I doing? Stop!!'. I started questioning myself - what's wrong with the navy purse I already have? Nothing… but it's not particularly chic. Why do you want to look chic? Because I'll be in Paris and I don't want to look frumpy. Do you feel frumpy at home when you carry it? Not really, but...
> and then omg - I had a terrible epiphany. I am label conscious.
> Now I'm mad at myself and deleted all the bags I was watching.
> Except for the Chanel at a really good price…


A navy Chanel bag? To carry in PARIS??? Do tell!!!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your recent scarf additions! So lovely to hear that you are getting exactly what you want in the exact colourway you want. Waving at my fellow cashmere lover, I’ve heard a few people mention they like their Equipment Sloane Cashmere sweater. I don’t have one, it’s on my watch list. Also Everlane and JCrew get mentioned when it comes to cashmere sweaters. Here’s a link for a review of cashmere sweaters, https://www.rankandstyle.com/top-10-list/best-cashmere-sweater


Thank you for this list! J Crew sweaters are always too long on me, but I'll check out Everlane and Equipment Sloane. It's always so difficult to shop online, so I appreciate sites that give dimensions (length, at least).
Would you believe I'm wearing a cashmere cardi this morning??? (I'm writing this on June 2). It's chilly and foggy here on the coast!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I have been going the pre-loved route - I would lie awake at night (even more than I do now!) otherwise!
> 
> Your Trussardi is absolutely adorable - love the color and the little seahorse!
> Yes - most of us on tPF are brand conscious - I just didn't realize I was as much as I am! D'oh!
> I like to think that I do dress fairly chic - especially for my suburban midwestern town. Today I wore white skinny jeans, a soft pastel striped shirt, Koolaburra lace sneaks, an H gave, and my new Coach Saddle. I'm just having "OMG I'm going to Paris and I must replace my entire wardrobe" moment or two.
> Edited because I forgot to reply to a comment! @More bags - I am considering taking the BBK - it's so lovely. I'm going back and forth because I'm a worrier. I have never been bothered while traveling (madly knocking on wood right now) and there's no reason to think I will be this time either - but there you go. The last two times in Paris I carried a Longchamp and a Coach - both were cross body bags, so I felt 'safer'. I *do* have a cross body strap for the K now… <thinking> so it might just work!


That outfit sounds smashing. It would definitely be a head-turner in my little town! 

And, if you have a cross body strap for your BBK, it sounds as though this would be the perfect Paris bag. It would elevate your entire look, no matter what else you were wearing. What shoes will you be wearing? My memory, from my overseas trips, is that Europeans can spot Americans immediately by our shoes.  Is that still true?


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> View attachment 4448418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to share my new Massaccesi bag.  Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos leather.


What a great-looking bag! I thought Massaccesi had closed up shop? Or was the Zhoe purchased just before this happened? (You probably already explained this in an earlier post, so forgive me if I've forgotten. This thread moves so fast!)


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I'm not happy with H scarves for this and the forth coming season. They seem to put all their efforts into 1 or 2 designs and the others are just afterthoughts.  I bought 2 scarves this season, the Perspectives, a heaven-sent reissue I've been wanting forever. Had the cws been better I would have bought many more than one. Equateaur (Wash) was another design I didn't have, and I love the Aqua colour. No idea if I'm buying anything this AW, I do have a soft spot for Act III, I managed to acquire 3 cws in the 90s but it _is_ busy. I do like eyeliner and bandana scarves but there's no doubt these are cheaper for H to make.
> 
> Which past season scarf did you have to pay over the odds for, was it Samurai?
> 
> Before I forget Brora  https://www.brora.co.uk/cashmere/women or Johnstons of Elgin  https://www.johnstonsofelgin.com/retail/womens.html cashmere. I can't tell you if they'll do the perfect shape black V for you but they usually do classic colours as well as more fancy stuff. I had a real blow-out in the sales in Edinburgh (great time to buy cashmere!) including the most lovely shawl. I'm pretty sure some H's new offerings are made by Johnstons including the reverse weave men's 100 Caducee Rock that says 'Made in Great Britain' as I had scarf by them made in exactly the same way years ago.


I looked at Acte III in the boutique, but none of the color ways worked for me, and it was too busy for my small frame. I do love the design, and was sorely tempted.

No, I purchased Samouraïs when it was still at the boutique (fortunately!) so I didn't need to buy it over retail. The one I just bought recently was Robes du Soir, in the black/navy/silver colorway. I hope it's okay if I post a photo here, even though this is mostly a handbag thread?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I looked at Acte III in the boutique, but none of the color ways worked for me, and it was too busy for my small frame. I do love the design, and was sorely tempted.
> 
> No, I purchased Samouraïs when it was still at the boutique (fortunately!) so I didn't need to buy it over retail. The one I just bought recently was Robes du Soir, in the black/navy/silver colorway. I hope it's okay if I post a photo here, even though this is mostly a handbag thread?
> 
> View attachment 4450502



We can post anything we like in this thread if it keeps us shopping from our own wardrobes. 

RdS looks fantastic on you. I tried this very colour on, it was the one dead cert. And then I put it back as it din't do anything for me. Looks fantastic on you though.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> *JUNE PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge  - wear at least 10 different bags to help you rotate
> • Least 3 Challenge  - wear each of the 3 bags you’ve worn least twice this month
> • Summer Madness - pick 2 bags perfect for warm weather fun and wear each twice.
> • Lighten the load - Count the items in your bag. Reduce the total number by 20% and wear this lighter load all month to get used to the change.
> 
> _@Vlad - will you bookmark this post on the thread for June? Thanks! _


I am in for 10 on 31!  


essiedub said:


> I’m with you on this..was just thinking this the other day. why and how did this happen? DH says it’s a phenomenon called “signaling”  but I’m not trying to project anything to other people. I actually get uncomfortable when people comment on my bags etc ..so I suspect I just do it for myself..but why?
> 
> On a separate note, I’ve mentioned before that I am trying to “manage” my SLG and H scarf “problem.”  So of course I bought another SLG and another scarf What’s  worse is that they are both delightful but not functionally perfect (and I knew it going in) But they’re so pretty!  I’m treating them like nifty little tchotchkes and this is bothering me. I have issues...clearly. So just to share
> 
> Isn’t this just so pretty? It’s a bit too thick and the bill slot too tight. But it’s sooo pretty with its stylized blossoms ..like a little gem
> View attachment 4448516
> 
> 
> And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH
> 
> View attachment 4448517
> 
> 
> I’m an idiot.


it's a gorgeous scarf, and i absolutely understand why you had to have it! Can you wear it under the collar of your shirt/trench/coat? or, perhaps, wrap your neck with a thin cotton stole of a matching colour and then tie the Awoo carefully on top of that without touching your skin?


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Thank you. Somehow it gets harder, I miss her terribly, she was so naughty and we had so much fun together (when she wasn't so ill). I expected her to go so often but just as I thought she was getting better (after an operation) she died and I wasn't there.
> 
> Sorry everyone. Back to happier thoughts!!!


I'm very sorry, PT, wish i could give you a big hug  




papertiger said:


> RdS looks fantastic on you. I tried this very colour on, it was the one dead cert. And then I put it back as it din't do anything for me. Looks fantastic on you though.


same here, as much as i liked the scarf on its own, or fabulously modeled by @Living.la.vida.fifi as much it was NOT me when i tried it on... shame really...


----------



## ksuromax

My May Stats are not great but not too bad either 
Bag(s) IN - 1 / OUT 1 
SLGs IN - 3 / OUT 0
this time i broke my own rule and bought a bag with a relatively big logo, but a) i wear it flipped, so it faces my hip, b) this bag does not come without the logo, so it was kinda 'take it, or leave it' case, i could not miss it  
Balenciaga Triangle 
i fell for the colour Rose Magenta and the shape, how often do you see triangle bags???


----------



## ksuromax

Challenge 10 on 31
Bag 1 - Bottega Veneta hobo in Mallow


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> We can post anything we like in this thread if it keeps us shopping from our own wardrobes.
> 
> RdS looks fantastic on you. I tried this very colour on, it was the one dead cert. And then I put it back as it din't do anything for me. Looks fantastic on you though.



I had the same experience with RdS in this CW. Saw it on someone in the H forum and loved it. Tried it on and it went flat on me (or more accurately, I went flat in it). Just wasn’t meant to be. It looks great on you, Elaine!


----------



## catsinthebag

ksuromax said:


> My May Stats are not great but not too bad either
> Bag(s) IN - 1 / OUT 1
> SLGs IN - 3 / OUT 0
> this time i broke my own rule and bought a bag with a relatively big logo, but a) i wear it flipped, so it faces my hip, b) this bag does not come without the logo, so it was kinda 'take it, or leave it' case, i could not miss it
> Balenciaga Triangle
> i fell for the colour Rose Magenta and the shape, how often do you see triangle bags???



What a great pop of color! How is the triangle shape to use? My brain can’t quite wrap around using that shape!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I feel for you dear Sparkle. I lost my mother last year after a fight on and off for years (she was born with a heart defect).
> 
> I want to do Summer Madness too.
> 
> We could also do a 'wear your bag as a hat' challenge


Oh, @papertiger , I'm so very sorry. I remember when she was in hospital for such a long time, but I didn't realize that she had passed away. What a difficult loss for you.


----------



## ksuromax

catsinthebag said:


> What a great pop of color! How is the triangle shape to use? My brain can’t quite wrap around using that shape!


it was a bit odd on the first day, but i quickly figured out what fits in and how (always been good at tetris! ) and it forces me to downsize the stuff i lug around, my neck and shoulders are extremely thankful for that!


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> Thank you. Somehow it gets harder, I miss her terribly, she was so naughty and we had so much fun together (when she wasn't so ill). I expected her to go so often but just as I thought she was getting better (after an operation) she died and I wasn't there.
> 
> Sorry everyone. Back to happier thoughts!!!


 So sorry for your loss 

On another note, I haven't bought any bags this year and it will likely stay that way until my SO bags arrive.  In the meantime, I'm enjoying my current collection of bags. I haven't bought any new clothing at all this year until few days ago. Summer dresses are my weak spot and last year I bought four  and promptly culled four dresses as well to maintain equilibrium.  This year so far, I've bought one and have listed 3 other dresses for sale. One sold quickly, so fingers crossed the other two will follow suit!  I've also put one into the donation pile and likely will have another joining the pile also. So, 1 in and hopefully 5 out (1 sold, 2 for sale and 2 for donation). I'm thinking of doing another round of Konmari because I'm finding myself in a major decluttering mood!  (I've just culled a whole bunch of my costume jewelry as well!)


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> And then this ...sheesh ... I constipated on this for a long time..loved the image, the moon, the starry sky, the lines in the trees, the contrast border, the rose highlights in the wolf’s fur  le sigh...but it is partially cashmere (to which I’m allergic) So now I own it. Love it but can’t wear it. WTH
> 
> View attachment 4448517
> 
> 
> I’m an idiot.


This post cracked me up! I'm sure if I lived near an H boutique I would have ended up with this exact silk/cashmere scarf. I already love her designs, and then the wolf howling at the moon... wow!

And then it would have ended up keeping the inside of my scarf drawer warm. 

Which is not to say that I have my little H scarf collecting "habit" totally under control! I mean, two new-to-me 90cm scarves purchased in the past two months? True, three scarves are out to be consigned, so I'm technically ahead of the game by one, but they haven't sold yet, so I honestly can't count them as "out," now can I? (Well, yeah, I *could*, since they're out of the *house*, but on this thread we're honest with each other, right?)


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> That outfit sounds smashing. It would definitely be a head-turner in my little town!
> 
> And, if you have a cross body strap for your BBK, it sounds as though this would be the perfect Paris bag. It would elevate your entire look, no matter what else you were wearing. What shoes will you be wearing? My memory, from my overseas trips, is that Europeans can spot Americans immediately by our shoes.  Is that still true?


 Well I haven’t gotten that far yet in my wardrobe planning - it’s not until November! But I’m having a Navy Moment and I’m thinking of my navy patent leather loafers, and possibly my super cute navy booties. These are both very comfortable but still fashionable. Because this trip is to celebrate our anniversary, I’ll also pack a pair of black, low-ish heel D’Orsay pumps for dinner. 
The crossbody strap for the K is a wide fabric strap, the combination of BBK and casual strap I *think* would work great. I can bring the leather strap too, or just carry that baby on my arm to dinner. 
The new purse isn’t the navy Chanel.... but a Dior. 
Not here yet - can’t wait! 


ElainePG said:


> I looked at Acte III in the boutique, but none of the color ways worked for me, and it was too busy for my small frame. I do love the design, and was sorely tempted.
> 
> No, I purchased Samouraïs when it was still at the boutique (fortunately!) so I didn't need to buy it over retail. The one I just bought recently was Robes du Soir, in the black/navy/silver colorway. I hope it's okay if I post a photo here, even though this is mostly a handbag thread?
> 
> View attachment 4450502


FABulous! Such a marvelous scarf - I’m a big Florence Manlik fan. 


ksuromax said:


> My May Stats are not great but not too bad either
> Bag(s) IN - 1 / OUT 1
> SLGs IN - 3 / OUT 0
> this time i broke my own rule and bought a bag with a relatively big logo, but a) i wear it flipped, so it faces my hip, b) this bag does not come without the logo, so it was kinda 'take it, or leave it' case, i could not miss it
> Balenciaga Triangle
> i fell for the colour Rose Magenta and the shape, how often do you see triangle bags???


The color is just to die for!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in, 5 slgs out
> I didn't do any challenges, just carried what I felt like, but I ended up carrying 14 bags. I'm happy that I spread my love around!


That's really good on those SLGs out! And carrying 14 bags in one month ... so a bag switch approximately every other day ... is terrific! I can't remember, do you store your bags in their dust bags? I think that's what keeps me from doing bag switches more often. It seems like so much trouble to get them out of their dust bags.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is not something particular. It would be a medium size light weight leather bag that is chic and at the same time easy to use. Something super well made with clean lines.


My Bal Town bag meets that need for me. I've had it for 5 years, and it's the one I reach for when my neck hurts and I need a bag that essentially weighs nothing.

I really, really, REALLY wish that Balenziaga hadn't discontinued this style!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> We can post anything we like in this thread if it keeps us shopping from our own wardrobes.
> 
> RdS looks fantastic on you. I tried this very colour on, it was the one dead cert. And then I put it back as it din't do anything for me. Looks fantastic on you though.


Thank you! 

I waffled and waffled, since it was already gone from the boutiques and the web site once it caught my attention. I did a lot of research on the tPF threads, and (from my reading) it turned out to be a bit of a controversial colorway. Some were saying "Yay! It's navy and black... how versatile!" and others were saying "Boo! It's nothing but a black scarf! Who needs it?" I wanted a navy and black scarf, not a black scarf, so I held my breath until it arrived from overseas. Fortunately, to my eye, it "reads" as much navy as it does black, especially if it's paired with a bit of navy, so I'm pleased.

Of course, I'm not precisely shopping from my own wardrobe, since the scarf is new, but the Maison Scotch jacket is old, and so is the shell underneath it all. And the Judith Jack marcasite hoop earrings, which I bought ages & ages ago.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I had the same experience with RdS in this CW. Saw it on someone in the H forum and loved it. Tried it on and it went flat on me (or more accurately, I went flat in it). Just wasn’t meant to be. It looks great on you, Elaine!


Thank you, @catsinthebag ! It completely passed my by when it was on the H site. I just assumed the pattern would be too overpowering for me. Then someone posted it on SOTD thread and I flipped for it... only by then, of course, it was long gone and I had to go the reseller route. Ouch!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> My Bal Town bag meets that need for me. I've had it for 5 years, and it's the one I reach for when my neck hurts and I need a bag that essentially weighs nothing.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY wish that Balenziaga hadn't discontinued this style!


there's always a Small City there for you


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Well I haven’t gotten that far yet in my wardrobe planning - it’s not until November! But I’m having a Navy Moment and I’m thinking of my navy patent leather loafers, and possibly my super cute navy booties. These are both very comfortable but still fashionable. Because this trip is to celebrate our anniversary, I’ll also pack a pair of black, low-ish heel D’Orsay pumps for dinner.
> The crossbody strap for the K is a wide fabric strap, the combination of BBK and casual strap I *think* would work great. I can bring the leather strap too, or just carry that baby on my arm to dinner.
> The new purse isn’t the navy Chanel.... but a Dior.
> Not here yet - can’t wait!
> 
> FABulous! Such a marvelous scarf - I’m a big Florence Manlik fan.
> 
> The color is just to die for!


I've been having a "navy moment" for the past couple of months, ever since I met with a style consultant (I think that's what she's called?) and she did a color analysis for me. I hadn't done this for an embarrassing number of years, and the last time I did it my hair wasn't grey, so it was definitely time. 

I learned a lot, and one of the things I learned was that black was doing me no favors, but that navy is my friend. Thus the Robes du Soir scarf, which combines the two colors, since obviously I'm NOT about to throw away my lovely black tops. I'm just going to add navy into the mix, to soften the look.

Ooh... an anniversary vacay in Paris... how incredibly romantic!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> there's always a Small City there for you


Is the Small City the same dimensions as the old Town?


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's really good on those SLGs out! And carrying 14 bags in one month ... so a bag switch approximately every other day ... is terrific! I can't remember, do you store your bags in their dust bags? I think that's what keeps me from doing bag switches more often. It seems like so much trouble to get them out of their dust bags.


Thanks! They are mostly in dust bags except when I get too lazy. I have some small bags standing on shelves next to each other but not touching. It didn't feel like I switched that often. Some of the bags were worn a couple times in one day so I guess it felt like more than one day. Usually when I switch I already have a bag in mind to switch to. I don't have a system for storing them but can pretty much remember where the bag I'm looking for is.


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> On another note, I haven't bought any bags this year and it will likely stay that way until my SO bags arrive.  In the meantime, I'm enjoying my current collection of bags. I haven't bought any new clothing at all this year until few days ago. Summer dresses are my weak spot and last year I bought four  and promptly culled four dresses as well to maintain equilibrium.  This year so far, I've bought one and have listed 3 other dresses for sale. One sold quickly, so fingers crossed the other two will follow suit!  I've also put one into the donation pile and likely will have another joining the pile also. So, 1 in and hopefully 5 out (1 sold, 2 for sale and 2 for donation). I'm thinking of doing another round of Konmari because I'm finding myself in a major decluttering mood!  (I've just culled a whole bunch of my costume jewelry as well!)



Thank you. 

I like dresses in the Summer and just bought another today. I am always looking for simple, opaque, natural fabric dresses though.  Well done for your listings, I also listed 5 things on Ebay, 4 dresses included but mine more the occasion/party sort (and a Versace silk shirt).


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I've been having a "navy moment" for the past couple of months, ever since I met with a style consultant (I think that's what she's called?) and she did a color analysis for me. I hadn't done this for an embarrassing number of years, and the last time I did it my hair wasn't grey, so it was definitely time.
> 
> I learned a lot, and one of the things I learned was that black was doing me no favors, but that navy is my friend. Thus the Robes du Soir scarf, which combines the two colors, since obviously I'm NOT about to throw away my lovely black tops. I'm just going to add navy into the mix, to soften the look.
> 
> Ooh... an anniversary vacay in Paris... how incredibly romantic!



See, your RdS scarf makes your current wardrobe work harder


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I looked at Acte III in the boutique, but none of the color ways worked for me, and it was too busy for my small frame. I do love the design, and was sorely tempted.
> 
> No, I purchased Samouraïs when it was still at the boutique (fortunately!) so I didn't need to buy it over retail. The one I just bought recently was Robes du Soir, in the black/navy/silver colorway. I hope it's okay if I post a photo here, even though this is mostly a handbag thread?
> 
> View attachment 4450502


You look lovely in it.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Challenge 10 on 31
> Bag 1 - Bottega Veneta hobo in Mallow


Love that color.!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> You look lovely in it.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> See, your RdS scarf makes your current wardrobe work harder


Well, that's certainly the way I justified it!


----------



## msd_bags

@papertiger Hugs to you on your loss.



ElainePG said:


> What a great-looking bag! I thought Massaccesi had closed up shop? Or was the Zhoe purchased just before this happened? (You probably already explained this in an earlier post, so forgive me if I've forgotten. This thread moves so fast!)


I ordered my Zhoe Legend in February, on Marco's last order days.  He then tried a crowd funding  project (Kickstarter) in April or May, but that wasn't successful and he pre-terminated the project. He said that he will continue on but his prices will have to go up to be sustainable.  He made available the old prices until May 31, and guess what, I placed another order! 


ElainePG said:


> I looked at Acte III in the boutique, but none of the color ways worked for me, and it was too busy for my small frame. I do love the design, and was sorely tempted.
> 
> No, I purchased Samouraïs when it was still at the boutique (fortunately!) so I didn't need to buy it over retail. The one I just bought recently was Robes du Soir, in the black/navy/silver colorway. I hope it's okay if I post a photo here, even though this is mostly a handbag thread?
> 
> View attachment 4450502


Beautiful scarf as always Elaine!


----------



## msd_bags

Just a thought on bag colors.  Why can't I be adventurous?!!  For my latest order from Massaccesi, I wanted to order a really colorful bag.  I was thinking, I would have more classic colors in the premiere brands I carry, and then more fun colors in contemporary.  But alas, that was not gonna happen.  I had swatches and pictures, but I couldn't get myself to order in say, sky blue, cobalt or royal blue, amethyst, etc.  I asked for availability of green leathers, but I didn't want the shade of those available.

I ended up choosing a safe red color.  To me (blue) red is a neutral color, so this order again is not for a fun color!  In fairness, I already have fuchsia pink and yellow.  I guess these are the most colors that I can go for?!!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This post cracked me up! I'm sure if I lived near an H boutique I would have ended up with this exact silk/cashmere scarf. I already love her designs, and then the wolf howling at the moon... wow!
> 
> And then it would have ended up keeping the inside of my scarf drawer warm.
> 
> Which is not to say that I have my little H scarf collecting "habit" totally under control! I mean, two new-to-me 90cm scarves purchased in the past two months? True, three scarves are out to be consigned, so I'm technically ahead of the game by one, but they haven't sold yet, so I honestly can't count them as "out," now can I? (Well, yeah, I *could*, since they're out of the *house*, but on this thread we're honest with each other, right?)


We are even if it’s no fun.lol


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My Bal Town bag meets that need for me. I've had it for 5 years, and it's the one I reach for when my neck hurts and I need a bag that essentially weighs nothing.
> 
> I really, really, REALLY wish that Balenziaga hadn't discontinued this style!


I actually went to the Bal outlet today. But nothing was screaming at me to take it home.


----------



## msd_bags

I’m so happy to see that my money tree is back at my office!! May this signal good things (bags) to come.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for this list! J Crew sweaters are always too long on me, but I'll check out Everlane and Equipment Sloane. It's always so difficult to shop online, so I appreciate sites that give dimensions (length, at least).
> Would you believe I'm wearing a cashmere cardi this morning??? (I'm writing this on June 2). It's chilly and foggy here on the coast!


I've never owned anything from them but I heard good things about Naadam!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Love that color.!


thank you!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> @papertiger Hugs to you on your loss.
> 
> 
> I ordered my Zhoe Legend in February, on Marco's last order days.  He then tried a crowd funding  project (Kickstarter) in April or May, but that wasn't successful and he pre-terminated the project. He said that he will continue on but his prices will have to go up to be sustainable.  He made available the old prices until May 31, and guess what, I placed another order!
> 
> Beautiful scarf as always Elaine!



Thank you *msd* XXX


----------



## msd_bags

A sister of mine who just got back from a vacation in the US brought this home for me!


It’s Cuir in Navy but photographs a bit too dark.

Probably around 2 years ago, I stopped adding crossbody bags to my collection just because I don’t use them a lot and I felt I had enough.  But then I bought the Bottega Veneta Pillow last year and it proved to be very useful especially during travels.  So I thought of adding another leather crossbody, a much less expensive one, hence this Longchamp.   Of course let us not forget that I have added 3 Tumi nylon ones since January.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> A sister of mine who just got back from a vacation in the US brought this home for me!
> View attachment 4451160
> 
> It’s Cuir in Navy but photographs a bit too dark.
> 
> Probably around 2 years ago, I stopped adding crossbody bags to my collection just because I don’t use them a lot and I felt I had enough.  But then I bought the Bottega Veneta Pillow last year and it proved to be very useful especially during travels.  So I thought of adding another leather crossbody, a much less expensive one, hence this Longchamp.   Of course let us not forget that I have added 3 Tumi nylon ones since January.


I've been looking at one of these as well - I've read they really carry a lot and are light. Let us know what you think!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I forgot all about my challenges for May... so - uh - I did okay. I’m pretty sure one was to bring the CPW down - I did wear those higher cost purses 8 times. 
Here’s my first Summer Madness wear - Le Tanneur with the fun yellow sides


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> A sister of mine who just got back from a vacation in the US brought this home for me!
> View attachment 4451160
> 
> It’s Cuir in Navy but photographs a bit too dark.
> 
> Probably around 2 years ago, I stopped adding crossbody bags to my collection just because I don’t use them a lot and I felt I had enough.  But then I bought the Bottega Veneta Pillow last year and it proved to be very useful especially during travels.  So I thought of adding another leather crossbody, a much less expensive one, hence this Longchamp.   Of course let us not forget that I have added 3 Tumi nylon ones since January.


It is kinda the classic version of the classic LP, who could say no?


----------



## More bags

OhHelloDoll said:


> I know it’s mid year, but I think I need to join in and spend more time on this thread. The first half of 2019 for me has been BRUTAL buying wise and I need to just appreciate what I have.
> 
> I counted and I’ve bought 11 bags this year! I’ve kept 9 and sold 2 I didn’t like (broke about even on these). With the exception of a pre loved Pandora I bought, all the other purchases have been $100 or less, some even between 30-50. (Oh those bargains). So really, it’s not a matter of how much money I’ve spent as it is just the ridiculous amount I’ve purchase on top of what I already own.
> 
> I’m not really looking to sell anything right now. While I could probably think of 4 bags I could part with, it’s not like I need the room or money, and I’m not 100% sure I want to let anything go just yet. I really just want to be at peace with what I have and USE the stuff.
> 
> To top this all off, I work from home, so I don’t used a handbag daily even...and when I do I don’t need anything too big. On the plus side I don’t have an obsession with SLGs, so that’s not an issue for me.
> 
> Thank you for letting me drone on about all my first world problems!


Welcome to the thread. Please join in the conversation, many of us are trying to use and appreciate what we have as well as making thoughtful additions when something irresistible pops up.



ElainePG said:


> I looked at Acte III in the boutique, but none of the color ways worked for me, and it was too busy for my small frame. I do love the design, and was sorely tempted.
> 
> No, I purchased Samouraïs when it was still at the boutique (fortunately!) so I didn't need to buy it over retail. The one I just bought recently was Robes du Soir, in the black/navy/silver colorway. I hope it's okay if I post a photo here, even though this is mostly a handbag thread?
> 
> View attachment 4450502


Elaine, congratulations on your new scarf, it looks lovely on you!



ksuromax said:


> My May Stats are not great but not too bad either
> Bag(s) IN - 1 / OUT 1
> SLGs IN - 3 / OUT 0
> this time i broke my own rule and bought a bag with a relatively big logo, but a) i wear it flipped, so it faces my hip, b) this bag does not come without the logo, so it was kinda 'take it, or leave it' case, i could not miss it
> Balenciaga Triangle
> i fell for the colour Rose Magenta and the shape, how often do you see triangle bags???


Good stats - congratulations on your Rose Magenta, it’s a great pop of colour!



ksuromax said:


> Challenge 10 on 31
> Bag 1 - Bottega Veneta hobo in Mallow


Le sigh, another lovely BV colour!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> Thank you, and I about the loss of yours. It's only when I dare speak about it I hear I am not alone. I really have a hard time speaking about it though.
> 
> LOL I need to see those pics, you may have to enlist a snap-happy friend
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all  back, hope all goes well and all generations of your family
> 
> Don't remind me, just saw Gucci Resort 2020. Micky Mouse on everything and this was after quite a nice (wearable-ish) AW19 show.


So sorry, dear @papertiger


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> So sorry, dear @papertiger


Thank you Miss_Dawn


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I forgot all about my challenges for May... so - uh - I did okay. I’m pretty sure one was to bring the CPW down - I did wear those higher cost purses 8 times.
> Here’s my first Summer Madness wear - Le Tanneur with the fun yellow sides
> View attachment 4451389



Summer has arrived


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I looked at Acte III in the boutique, but none of the color ways worked for me, and it was too busy for my small frame. I do love the design, and was sorely tempted.
> 
> No, I purchased Samouraïs when it was still at the boutique (fortunately!) so I didn't need to buy it over retail. The one I just bought recently was Robes du Soir, in the black/navy/silver colorway. I hope it's okay if I post a photo here, even though this is mostly a handbag thread?
> 
> View attachment 4450502


I love the pattern on pattern look you did!


msd_bags said:


> Just a thought on bag colors.  Why can't I be adventurous?!!  For my latest order from Massaccesi, I wanted to order a really colorful bag.  I was thinking, I would have more classic colors in the premiere brands I carry, and then more fun colors in contemporary.  But alas, that was not gonna happen.  I had swatches and pictures, but I couldn't get myself to order in say, sky blue, cobalt or royal blue, amethyst, etc.  I asked for availability of green leathers, but I didn't want the shade of those available.
> 
> I ended up choosing a safe red color.  To me (blue) red is a neutral color, so this order again is not for a fun color!  In fairness, I already have fuchsia pink and yellow.  I guess these are the most colors that I can go for?!!


I think that you are pretty adventurous. Many bag lovers only have black, beige or brown bags. 

For me, I’ll be adventurous with colors I love _and_ fit my wardrobe. So there will be some colors I just won’t have. For example. I love citrusy orange. But, I wear black as my dark neutral. And I don’t want to wear orange and black together because I feel like Halloween. So, I likely will never have an orange bag. 

And I hate purple.  Ok. I don’t hate it. But, I’m certainly not fond of. It. So no purple bags for me. 

But, PINK!! RED!! BRIGHT BLUE!! GREEN!! GOLD!! SILVER!! (And even my one beloved yellow bag) 

Yes, and more yes!!!!

I’ve also been craving a multi colored bag for a couple years. I haven’t found one that grabbed me (in fact, I haven’t really seen any brightly colored ones at all) but, I’d love to have one.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> A sister of mine who just got back from a vacation in the US brought this home for me!
> View attachment 4451160
> 
> It’s Cuir in Navy but photographs a bit too dark.
> 
> Probably around 2 years ago, I stopped adding crossbody bags to my collection just because I don’t use them a lot and I felt I had enough.  But then I bought the Bottega Veneta Pillow last year and it proved to be very useful especially during travels.  So I thought of adding another leather crossbody, a much less expensive one, hence this Longchamp.   Of course let us not forget that I have added 3 Tumi nylon ones since January.


Perfect light weight crossbody bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> Well I haven’t gotten that far yet in my wardrobe planning - it’s not until November! But I’m having a Navy Moment and I’m thinking of my navy patent leather loafers, and possibly my super cute navy booties. These are both very comfortable but still fashionable. Because this trip is to celebrate our anniversary, I’ll also pack a pair of black, low-ish heel D’Orsay pumps for dinner.
> The crossbody strap for the K is a wide fabric strap, the combination of BBK and casual strap I *think* would work great. I can bring the leather strap too, or just carry that baby on my arm to dinner.
> The new purse isn’t the navy Chanel.... but a Dior.
> Not here yet - can’t wait!
> 
> FABulous! Such a marvelous scarf - I’m a big Florence Manlik fan.
> 
> The color is just to die for!


Ooooh new bag arriving. Tell me it’s a navy Diorama


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’ve been quite good recently. Not feeling tempted to really buy anything. 

Then this week, my new carry on luggage arrived. 

Very functional but sleek and it’s got me thinking about travel accessories... I’ve already acquired new packing cubes and garment bag and am now seeking colour coordinated shoe dust bags for travel 

And today Mr Dawn surprised me with a LV DA Pochette Accessoires which I’ve been looking for, for a year! I love my mono version it’s weightless and fits a ton, and I wanted DA. I asked in Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, Singapore, and every branch in London, website stalking. No luck. So Mr Dawn patiently made friends with more SAs, and found me one. Happy


----------



## OhHelloDoll

More bags said:


> Welcome to the thread. Please join in the conversation, many of us are trying to use and appreciate what we have as well as making thoughtful additions when something irresistible pops up.



Thanks! I figured I’d do better here than just being on a ban. I just need some accountability and be more thoughtful about my purchases.

So this morning I did an assessment and set aside two bags I think I want to part with.

Mini Furla Metropolis- I think I love the color more than the usability of the bag. While adorable, I find it too small (even for just the essentials) to run errands with and saving it for a special occasion just seems silly. I just don’t think I’m a flap bag girl. I find it cumbersome to get in and out of. And while it would look cute dressed up, my life isn’t filled with those kinds of events. Should a wedding pop up, I have other things to use or would get more enjoyment finding something novel for $30 and using it once or twice.

RM MAC - while I love the mini MACs (I have 2) I don’t particularly think the design looks as good in the full size. It’s also kind of heavy for a crossbody. I have other things that hold the same amount that I’d rather be using, and this I just use out of guilt because I feel I should.

I’m also going to donate two cheap no name bags that are just sitting in a corner. While I never really add these as my “count” of bags, they take up space and I don’t enjoy carrying them.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sparkletastic said:


> I love the pattern on pattern look you did!
> I think that you are pretty adventurous. Many bag lovers only have black, beige or brown bags.
> 
> For me, I’ll be adventurous with colors I love _and_ fit my wardrobe. So there will be some colors I just won’t have. For example. I love citrusy orange. But, I wear black as my dark neutral. And I don’t want to wear orange and black together because I feel like Halloween. So, I likely will never have an orange bag.
> 
> And I hate purple.  Ok. I don’t hate it. But, I’m certainly not fond of. It. So no purple bags for me.
> 
> But, PINK!! RED!! BRIGHT BLUE!! GREEN!! GOLD!! SILVER!! (And even my one beloved yellow bag)
> 
> Yes, and more yes!!!!
> 
> I’ve also been craving a multi colored bag for a couple years. I haven’t found one that grabbed me (in fact, I haven’t really seen any brightly colored ones at all) but, I’d love to have one.


I love colored bags too, and that’s a problem because oh the endless possibilities!

I know many people love black or red bags as staple pieces, but I’m weird and don’t really care for black bags. While I do have one, I always feel the design gets lost in the darkness. And I don’t gravitate to red. I do have one metallic dark red bag I think is fun for around the holidays.

For color, I love a green bag. I actually need to not purchase anything more in the green family for awhile. Brown is my neutral go to. I have quite a few and I love using them even when wearing black and grey clothing. 

As far as multi colored, are these Keith Geiger rainbow metallic bags I was obsessed with the notion of getting for awhile, but I talked myself down since they are flap bags as I know that would annoy me. But I still think they’re cool. MAYBE if I ran into one for a steal...


----------



## whateve

OhHelloDoll said:


> I love colored bags too, and that’s a problem because oh the endless possibilities!
> 
> I know many people love black or red bags as staple pieces, but I’m weird and don’t really care for black bags. While I do have one, I always feel the design gets lost in the darkness. And I don’t gravitate to red. I do have one metallic dark red bag I think is fun for around the holidays.
> 
> For color, I love a green bag. I actually need to not purchase anything more in the green family for awhile. Brown is my neutral go to. I have quite a few and I love using them even when wearing black and grey clothing.
> 
> As far as multi colored, are these Keith Geiger rainbow metallic bags I was obsessed with the notion of getting for awhile, but I talked myself down since they are flap bags as I know that would annoy me. But I still think they’re cool. MAYBE if I ran into one for a steal...


I'm tempted by the Kurt Geiger bags too!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

whateve said:


> I'm tempted by the Kurt Geiger bags too!


I love birds too so that eagle head on them just really tops it for me.


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve been quite good recently. Not feeling tempted to really buy anything.
> 
> Then this week, my new carry on luggage arrived.
> 
> Very functional but sleek and it’s got me thinking about travel accessories... I’ve already acquired new packing cubes and garment bag and am now seeking colour coordinated shoe dust bags for travel
> 
> And today Mr Dawn surprised me with a LV DA Pochette Accessoires which I’ve been looking for, for a year! I love my mono version it’s weightless and fits a ton, and I wanted DA. I asked in Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, Singapore, and every branch in London, website stalking. No luck. So Mr Dawn patiently made friends with more SAs, and found me one. Happy


Mr. Dawn is an awesome gifter - thoughtful and relentless! 



OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks! I figured I’d do better here than just being on a ban. I just need some accountability and be more thoughtful about my purchases.
> 
> So this morning I did an assessment and set aside two bags I think I want to part with.
> 
> Mini Furla Metropolis- I think I love the color more than the usability of the bag. While adorable, I find it too small (even for just the essentials) to run errands with and saving it for a special occasion just seems silly. I just don’t think I’m a flap bag girl. I find it cumbersome to get in and out of. And while it would look cute dressed up, my life isn’t filled with those kinds of events. Should a wedding pop up, I have other things to use or would get more enjoyment finding something novel for $30 and using it once or twice.
> 
> RM MAC - while I love the mini MACs (I have 2) I don’t particularly think the design looks as good in the full size. It’s also kind of heavy for a crossbody. I have other things that hold the same amount that I’d rather be using, and this I just use out of guilt because I feel I should.
> 
> I’m also going to donate two cheap no name bags that are just sitting in a corner. While I never really add these as my “count” of bags, they take up space and I don’t enjoy carrying them.


Awesome analysis! I love the plan to donate the 2 bags you no longer enjoy carrying. Bans don’t work for me either.


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve been quite good recently. Not feeling tempted to really buy anything.
> 
> Then this week, my new carry on luggage arrived.
> 
> Very functional but sleek and it’s got me thinking about travel accessories... I’ve already acquired new packing cubes and garment bag and am now seeking colour coordinated shoe dust bags for travel
> 
> And today Mr Dawn surprised me with a LV DA Pochette Accessoires which I’ve been looking for, for a year! I love my mono version it’s weightless and fits a ton, and I wanted DA. I asked in Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, Singapore, and every branch in London, website stalking. No luck. So Mr Dawn patiently made friends with more SAs, and found me one. Happy


What a lovely gift from DH!!

Just curious, what is the new luggage?



OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks! I figured I’d do better here than just being on a ban. I just need some accountability and be more thoughtful about my purchases.
> 
> So this morning I did an assessment and set aside two bags I think I want to part with.
> 
> Mini Furla Metropolis- I think I love the color more than the usability of the bag. While adorable, I find it too small (even for just the essentials) to run errands with and saving it for a special occasion just seems silly. I just don’t think I’m a flap bag girl. I find it cumbersome to get in and out of. And while it would look cute dressed up, my life isn’t filled with those kinds of events. Should a wedding pop up, I have other things to use or would get more enjoyment finding something novel for $30 and using it once or twice.
> 
> RM MAC - while I love the mini MACs (I have 2) I don’t particularly think the design looks as good in the full size. It’s also kind of heavy for a crossbody. I have other things that hold the same amount that I’d rather be using, and this I just use out of guilt because I feel I should.
> 
> I’m also going to donate two cheap no name bags that are just sitting in a corner. While I never really add these as my “count” of bags, they take up space and I don’t enjoy carrying them.


Donating bags you don't use is great!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Mr. Dawn is an awesome gifter - thoughtful and relentless!
> 
> 
> Awesome analysis! I love the plan to donate the 2 bags you no longer enjoy carrying. Bans don’t work for me either.


Bans don't work for me either.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ooooh new bag arriving. Tell me it’s a navy Diorama


Nope - it’s a Be Dior with a darling silver handle and back pocket. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve been quite good recently. Not feeling tempted to really buy anything.
> 
> Then this week, my new carry on luggage arrived.
> 
> Very functional but sleek and it’s got me thinking about travel accessories... I’ve already acquired new packing cubes and garment bag and am now seeking colour coordinated shoe dust bags for travel
> 
> And today Mr Dawn surprised me with a LV DA Pochette Accessoires which I’ve been looking for, for a year! I love my mono version it’s weightless and fits a ton, and I wanted DA. I asked in Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, Singapore, and every branch in London, website stalking. No luck. So Mr Dawn patiently made friends with more SAs, and found me one. Happy


Do tell about the sleek luggage and ohmigoodness Mr Dawn is a fabulous gift giver! I love how he really finds the things you love!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I actually went to the Bal outlet today. But nothing was screaming at me to take it home.


There's a Bal *outlet*???? Probably a good thing it's not near me!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've never owned anything from them but I heard good things about Naadam!


I've seen some YouTube reviews that make it look interesting.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> A sister of mine who just got back from a vacation in the US brought this home for me!
> View attachment 4451160
> 
> It’s Cuir in Navy but photographs a bit too dark.
> 
> Probably around 2 years ago, I stopped adding crossbody bags to my collection just because I don’t use them a lot and I felt I had enough.  But then I bought the Bottega Veneta Pillow last year and it proved to be very useful especially during travels.  So I thought of adding another leather crossbody, a much less expensive one, hence this Longchamp.   Of course let us not forget that I have added 3 Tumi nylon ones since January.


This is a really smart-looking bag. I'm thinking you'll get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, congratulations on your new scarf, it looks lovely on you!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Here is my little Jack Gomme le sac . It it is a shiny light blue. It weighs under a pound and is waterproof fabric. It is a good grab and go tote for all this rain we are still having.it comes with a removable matching pouch inside.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello pocket friends! It's been a long time since I had a chance to sit down and really write. May was an insane month at work - several 6-day work weeks this past month!

So sorry to hear about all the family struggles. Well wishes to you all! 

I've teamed up with my boyfriend to try and reduce wasted time - for him, it was screen time, and for me it was online shopping/browsing (including scrolling on IG/TPF). We wrote down how much time we spent on our separate vices that day, and the following day we spent that same amount of time doing something productive (for him it was reading because he's an English teacher, and for me it was practicing because I'm a musician!) It was super effective; I definitely recommend this tactic to anyone trying to be productive.

I'm a huge pack rat and I've begun cleaning out and getting rid of stuff I don't want to bring with me when I move in two months. I still feel like I want to move all my clothes, shoes, and bags, but oh boy do I have a lot. 

I almost bought a $400 coat on eBay - it would've been an impulse purchase but after sitting on it for a couple days I decided it was a steal for a work of art (it was a Junya Watanabe Comme des Garçons cape that's designed to look like a regular trench coat) but by then someone else snapped it up! I wanted to buy it because I knew I would regret it if I didn't - and now I do! - but I'm glad I didn't because I have no business impulse buying when I have moving costs etc! (But it was such a hilarious and irreverent design perfect for my aesthetic and the others online are $1000…) I'm sure this happens to you all as well!

And lastly, my 2/10 bags for the June 10 in 31 challenge! I included both my "stock" photo of my bag and the OOTD (it's so hard to get an OOTD photo of yourself?? I really need to buy a full length mirror for my new apt.)


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my little Jack Gomme le sac . It it is a shiny light blue. It weighs under a pound and is waterproof fabric. It is a good grab and go tote for all this rain we are still having.it comes with a removable matching pouch inside.


This is a great "grab & go" tote.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is a great "grab & go" tote.


Thanks ! The picture is horrible because we are expecting rain so really bad lighting.


----------



## papertiger

OhHelloDoll said:


> I love colored bags too, and that’s a problem because oh the endless possibilities!
> 
> I know many people love black or red bags as staple pieces, but I’m weird and don’t really care for black bags. While I do have one, I always feel the design gets lost in the darkness. And I don’t gravitate to red. I do have one metallic dark red bag I think is fun for around the holidays.
> 
> *For color, I love a green bag. I actually need to not purchase anything more in the green family for awhile. Brown is my neutral go to. I have quite a few and I love using them even when wearing black and grey clothing.
> 
> As far as multi colored, are these Keith Geiger rainbow metallic bags I was obsessed with the notion of getting for awhile, but I talked myself down since they are flap bags as I know that would annoy me. But I still think they’re cool. MAYBE if I ran into one for a steal..*.



I could have written this post! I've had to sit on my hands every time I see the name Kurt Geiger or see a rainbow in the sky 

I do like black bags too though. I'm not really safe from any bag temptation.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello pocket friends! It's been a long time since I had a chance to sit down and really write. May was an insane month at work - several 6-day work weeks this past month!
> 
> So sorry to hear about all the family struggles. Well wishes to you all!
> 
> I've teamed up with my boyfriend to try and reduce wasted time - for him, it was screen time, and for me it was online shopping/browsing (including scrolling on IG/TPF). We wrote down how much time we spent on our separate vices that day, and the following day we spent that same amount of time doing something productive (for him it was reading because he's an English teacher, and for me it was practicing because I'm a musician!) It was super effective; I definitely recommend this tactic to anyone trying to be productive.
> 
> I'm a huge pack rat and I've begun cleaning out and getting rid of stuff I don't want to bring with me when I move in two months. I still feel like I want to move all my clothes, shoes, and bags, but oh boy do I have a lot.
> 
> I almost bought a $400 coat on eBay - it would've been an impulse purchase but after sitting on it for a couple days I decided it was a steal for a work of art (it was a Junya Watanabe Comme des Garçons cape that's designed to look like a regular trench coat) but by then someone else snapped it up! I wanted to buy it because I knew I would regret it if I didn't - and now I do! - but I'm glad I didn't because I have no business impulse buying when I have moving costs etc! (But it was such a hilarious and irreverent design perfect for my aesthetic and the others online are $1000…) I'm sure this happens to you all as well!
> 
> And lastly, my 2/10 bags for the June 10 in 31 challenge! I included both my "stock" photo of my bag and the OOTD (it's so hard to get an OOTD photo of yourself?? I really need to buy a full length mirror for my new apt.)



Loving that green suede!!! 

I practice the piano everyday. Good for you. 

Looking forward to seeing your new mirror (and you in it )


----------



## papertiger

I've been good carrying Summer bags so far.

My white Joseph hammock bag several times, Hermes Bambou Garden Party (slight cheat I wear it a lot anyway but hadn't done for about a month) and my BV woven Cervo Hobo in gunmetal which I wore today. Shoulder bags only tend to come out in Summer because I don't like carrying them over coats (rain coats or hardier leather jackets exceptions).


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I could have written this post! I've had to sit on my hands every time I see the name Kurt Geiger or see a rainbow in the sky
> 
> I do like black bags too though. *I'm not really safe from any bag temptation*.


This! 

Today an email popped up from Tory Burch, touting their new handbag (I forget what it's called, and I am NOT going back to the site to search it out!). I confess I clicked on the link. It did look very nice. And it's quite a reasonable price. And just the size I like. And it comes in a very pretty shade of malachite green.

And then I thought "Wait a minute! Was I thinking about green handbags before this email appeared? No, I was not! Do I need a green handbag? Nope! Would my life be better if I bought this, even though the price is good? Not even a teensy-weensy bit."

And so I closed my laptop, and made myself a cup of tea.

But it's embarrassing that I clicked on the link.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> This!
> 
> Today an email popped up from Tory Burch, touting their new handbag (I forget what it's called, and I am NOT going back to the site to search it out!). I confess I clicked on the link. It did look very nice. And it's quite a reasonable price. And just the size I like. And it comes in a very pretty shade of malachite green.
> 
> And then I thought "Wait a minute! Was I thinking about green handbags before this email appeared? No, I was not! Do I need a green handbag? Nope! Would my life be better if I bought this, even though the price is good? Not even a teensy-weensy bit."
> 
> And so I closed my laptop, and made myself a cup of tea.
> 
> But it's embarrassing that I clicked on the link.


Curiosity is my downfall. I can't stop myself from clicking on links.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This!
> 
> Today an email popped up from Tory Burch, touting their new handbag (I forget what it's called, and I am NOT going back to the site to search it out!). I confess I clicked on the link. It did look very nice. And it's quite a reasonable price. And just the size I like. And it comes in a very pretty shade of malachite green.
> 
> And then I thought "Wait a minute! Was I thinking about green handbags before this email appeared? No, I was not! Do I need a green handbag? Nope! Would my life be better if I bought this, even though the price is good? Not even a teensy-weensy bit."
> 
> And so I closed my laptop, and made myself a cup of tea.
> 
> But it's embarrassing that I clicked on the link.


I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.


I would have preferred no logo but black on black is not so visible unless you shine a light on it like I did.


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello pocket friends! It's been a long time since I had a chance to sit down and really write. May was an insane month at work - several 6-day work weeks this past month!
> 
> So sorry to hear about all the family struggles. Well wishes to you all!
> 
> I've teamed up with my boyfriend to try and reduce wasted time - for him, it was screen time, and for me it was online shopping/browsing (including scrolling on IG/TPF). We wrote down how much time we spent on our separate vices that day, and the following day we spent that same amount of time doing something productive (for him it was reading because he's an English teacher, and for me it was practicing because I'm a musician!) It was super effective; I definitely recommend this tactic to anyone trying to be productive.
> 
> I'm a huge pack rat and I've begun cleaning out and getting rid of stuff I don't want to bring with me when I move in two months. I still feel like I want to move all my clothes, shoes, and bags, but oh boy do I have a lot.
> 
> I almost bought a $400 coat on eBay - it would've been an impulse purchase but after sitting on it for a couple days I decided it was a steal for a work of art (it was a Junya Watanabe Comme des Garçons cape that's designed to look like a regular trench coat) but by then someone else snapped it up! I wanted to buy it because I knew I would regret it if I didn't - and now I do! - but I'm glad I didn't because I have no business impulse buying when I have moving costs etc! (But it was such a hilarious and irreverent design perfect for my aesthetic and the others online are $1000…) I'm sure this happens to you all as well!
> 
> And lastly, my 2/10 bags for the June 10 in 31 challenge! I included both my "stock" photo of my bag and the OOTD (it's so hard to get an OOTD photo of yourself?? I really need to buy a full length mirror for my new apt.)


I love that you did a joint challenge with your BF, such a good idea. Kudos to you on decluttering before your move. I hope it lightens the load you need to transport literally and figuratively! Great bag choices, I like the green suede!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my little Jack Gomme le sac . It it is a shiny light blue. It weighs under a pound and is waterproof fabric. It is a good grab and go tote for all this rain we are still having.it comes with a removable matching pouch inside.





dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.



Congratulations on your new bags. A great tote and a cute leather bag. I like the strap on your Coach bag. Can you crossbody the Coach bag?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.


It’s a really cute design. I like the black on black logo. Very sharp!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.



Congratulations, I should think it'll be a very useful bag, I'm glad you able to find something that fitted the bill. .


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new bags. A great tote and a cute leather bag. I like the strap on your Coach bag. Can you crossbody the Coach bag?


Yes , I am tall but the strap is adjustable at both ends. The coach even has a great outside slip pocket on the back that fits my phone and glasses.   The tote I bought at the end of last month. It arrived on Tuesday and I already wore it yesterday running errands . I brought a huge tote to consignment yesterday too.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, I should think it'll be a very useful bag, I'm glad you able to find something that fitted the bill. .


Thanks! I was actually looking for something like the Gucci disco. I had gone to the Gucci outlet and the only one they had was something similar in leather with gg all over it, but the straps was to short for me. Also I really wanted pebbled leather like the disco.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I was actually looking for something like the Gucci disco. I had gone to the Gucci outlet and the only one they had was something similar in leather with gg all over it, but the straps was to short for me. Also I really wanted pebbled leather like the disco.



Sounds like the old Guccissima Sunshine Disco. It came out the same time as the first Soho Discos (the Sunshine was a bit smaller,) the Soho D did a lot better so they disconnected the Sunshine.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my little Jack Gomme le sac . It it is a shiny light blue. It weighs under a pound and is waterproof fabric. It is a good grab and go tote for all this rain we are still having.it comes with a removable matching pouch inside.


It’s cute and seems to fit what you need well!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello pocket friends! It's been a long time since I had a chance to sit down and really write. May was an insane month at work - several 6-day work weeks this past month!
> 
> So sorry to hear about all the family struggles. Well wishes to you all!
> 
> I've teamed up with my boyfriend to try and reduce wasted time - for him, it was screen time, and for me it was online shopping/browsing (including scrolling on IG/TPF). We wrote down how much time we spent on our separate vices that day, and the following day we spent that same amount of time doing something productive (for him it was reading because he's an English teacher, and for me it was practicing because I'm a musician!) It was super effective; I definitely recommend this tactic to anyone trying to be productive.
> 
> I'm a huge pack rat and I've begun cleaning out and getting rid of stuff I don't want to bring with me when I move in two months. I still feel like I want to move all my clothes, shoes, and bags, but oh boy do I have a lot.
> 
> I almost bought a $400 coat on eBay - it would've been an impulse purchase but after sitting on it for a couple days I decided it was a steal for a work of art (it was a Junya Watanabe Comme des Garçons cape that's designed to look like a regular trench coat) but by then someone else snapped it up! I wanted to buy it because I knew I would regret it if I didn't - and now I do! - but I'm glad I didn't because I have no business impulse buying when I have moving costs etc! (But it was such a hilarious and irreverent design perfect for my aesthetic and the others online are $1000…) I'm sure this happens to you all as well!
> 
> And lastly, my 2/10 bags for the June 10 in 31 challenge! I included both my "stock" photo of my bag and the OOTD (it's so hard to get an OOTD photo of yourself?? I really need to buy a full length mirror for my new apt.)


I hope I can reduce my unproductive time as well!! Thanks for the inspiration!



dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.


Great looking bag!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.


great score!!


----------



## ksuromax

@Miss_Dawn your DH is a dream husband! big congrats! on such a great partner beside you and your new goodies!


----------



## ksuromax

my #2 out of 10 
Balenciaga Bazar S (speak of colourful bags! )


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my little Jack Gomme le sac . It it is a shiny light blue. It weighs under a pound and is waterproof fabric. It is a good grab and go tote for all this rain we are still having.it comes with a removable matching pouch inside.


ooooo Shiny!! Me like! 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello pocket friends! It's been a long time since I had a chance to sit down and really write. May was an insane month at work - several 6-day work weeks this past month!
> 
> So sorry to hear about all the family struggles. Well wishes to you all!
> 
> I've teamed up with my boyfriend to try and reduce wasted time - for him, it was screen time, and for me it was online shopping/browsing (including scrolling on IG/TPF). We wrote down how much time we spent on our separate vices that day, and the following day we spent that same amount of time doing something productive (for him it was reading because he's an English teacher, and for me it was practicing because I'm a musician!) It was super effective; I definitely recommend this tactic to anyone trying to be productive.
> 
> I'm a huge pack rat and I've begun cleaning out and getting rid of stuff I don't want to bring with me when I move in two months. I still feel like I want to move all my clothes, shoes, and bags, but oh boy do I have a lot.
> 
> I almost bought a $400 coat on eBay - it would've been an impulse purchase but after sitting on it for a couple days I decided it was a steal for a work of art (it was a Junya Watanabe Comme des Garçons cape that's designed to look like a regular trench coat) but by then someone else snapped it up! I wanted to buy it because I knew I would regret it if I didn't - and now I do! - but I'm glad I didn't because I have no business impulse buying when I have moving costs etc! (But it was such a hilarious and irreverent design perfect for my aesthetic and the others online are $1000…) I'm sure this happens to you all as well!
> 
> And lastly, my 2/10 bags for the June 10 in 31 challenge! I included both my "stock" photo of my bag and the OOTD (it's so hard to get an OOTD photo of yourself?? I really need to buy a full length mirror for my new apt.)


So smart to track your time online and then to use the same amount of time being productive! I'm *trying* to limit my usage - I do feel guilty about it sometimes.
Love that green suede bag!
I have a weakness for shoes that are gorgeous yet impractical. I just bought a(nother) pair of black heels. They had the cutest heel and not too high - I couldn't resist. 


dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.


This is a darling bag! 
I used to love Coach and then went away from them when it seemed that I was having problems with the edge coat cracking. I cannot stand that. But last year I bought a Dinky and this year the Saddle and I do love them both. They do a better job of most in having a cross body strap that is long enough for even me - usually. The Dinky is long enough, but the Saddle is not.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> It’s cute and seems to fit what you need well!
> 
> 
> I hope I can reduce my unproductive time as well!! Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> Great looking bag!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> my #2 out of 10
> Balenciaga Bazar S (speak of colourful bags! )


I love it and your shoes too!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> ooooo Shiny!! Me like!
> 
> So smart to track your time online and then to use the same amount of time being productive! I'm *trying* to limit my usage - I do feel guilty about it sometimes.
> Love that green suede bag!
> I have a weakness for shoes that are gorgeous yet impractical. I just bought a(nother) pair of black heels. They had the cutest heel and not too high - I couldn't resist.
> 
> This is a darling bag!
> I used to love Coach and then went away from them when it seemed that I was having problems with the edge coat cracking. I cannot stand that. But last year I bought a Dinky and this year the Saddle and I do love them both. They do a better job of most in having a cross body strap that is long enough for even me - usually. The Dinky is long enough, but the Saddle is not.


Can you get another for the Saddle bag or is it a fixed strap? Here is a slightly better picture of my Jack Gomme leSac in the color Stella.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I love it and your shoes too!


thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

< zooming in all a flutter >
It’s here! My new-to-me navy Be Dior 
I was scrolling along on the bay, just looking for something that caught my eye, looked nice and chic - when BAM!  The silver leather handle and that back pocket really got me. The leather is amazing - it’s so... so... rich and thick. Ohmigosh - I’m just thrilled with it! 
And thank you all for putting up with me!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> < zooming in all a flutter >
> It’s here! My new-to-me navy Be Dior
> I was scrolling along on the bay, just looking for something that caught my eye, looked nice and chic - when BAM!  The silver leather handle and that back pocket really got me. The leather is amazing - it’s so... so... rich and thick. Ohmigosh - I’m just thrilled with it!
> And thank you all for putting up with me!
> View attachment 4454527
> View attachment 4454528


It is demure in the front but it has a kinky backside. Love it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It is demure in the front but it has a kinky backside. Love it!


Exactly! No one knows it’s there but me!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

papertiger said:


> I could have written this post! I've had to sit on my hands every time I see the name Kurt Geiger or see a rainbow in the sky
> 
> I do like black bags too though. I'm not really safe from any bag temptation.





whateve said:


> Curiosity is my downfall. I can't stop myself from clicking on links.





dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.



The good things first:
- I was checking out the Coach outlet site last night and this style really stood out to me. Then, I had to look at ALL the bags, and favorite all the ones I liked. But I’m proud of myself and then backed out of the site because there really was nothing I needed to be buying! But I do like what you got.

- I took photos of 3 bags I’ll put up for sale this weekend that I’m not in love with.

- I removed 2 shopping apps from my iPad that I aimlessly browse and buy from.

The bad:
- I purchased a bag I’ve had my eye on that finally dropped in price. But it was the final thing I had a hard time getting out of my head, then, hence, the app deleting so I don’t find more things I didn’t know I “needed.”

But as long as i get rid of those 3 bags, 3 in 1 out isn’t so bad, right?!


----------



## papertiger

OhHelloDoll said:


> The good things first:
> - I was checking out the Coach outlet site last night and this style really stood out to me. Then, I had to look at ALL the bags, and favorite all the ones I liked. But I’m proud of myself and then backed out of the site because there really was nothing I needed to be buying! But I do like what you got.
> 
> - I took photos of 3 bags I’ll put up for sale this weekend that I’m not in love with.
> 
> - I removed 2 shopping apps from my iPad that I aimlessly browse and buy from.
> 
> The bad:
> - I purchased a bag I’ve had my eye on that finally dropped in price. But it was the final thing I had a hard time getting out of my head, then, hence, the app deleting so I don’t find more things I didn’t know I “needed.”
> 
> But as long as i get rid of those 3 bags, 3 in 1 out isn’t so bad, right?!



Right!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> < zooming in all a flutter >
> It’s here! My new-to-me navy Be Dior
> I was scrolling along on the bay, just looking for something that caught my eye, looked nice and chic - when BAM!  The silver leather handle and that back pocket really got me. The leather is amazing - it’s so... so... rich and thick. Ohmigosh - I’m just thrilled with it!
> And thank you all for putting up with me!
> View attachment 4454527
> View attachment 4454528



TDF, really modern and effortlessly cool


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> TDF, really modern and effortlessly cool


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

I'm not not quite sure I'm in tume with the seasons yet.

Took my BV gunmetal Cervo Hobo to work and then my Lidl folding bag to the beach and to our field later. All fine so far.

We're growing beans, cucumber, tomatoes, cauliflowers, potatoes, couchettes (Zucchini) onions, all kinds of herbs, apples, gooseberry, blackcurrents, raspberries, strawberries apple trees and flowers. We already have a water shortage here and I'm very worried about our little crops. We have more tomatoes at home where I can keep an eye on them better and some apple and pear trees but there's just too much to water everyday and the field's tough that holds rain water is virtually empty now.

Tomorrow morning I'm having coffee with my yoga teacher and her new baby. Not sure which bag I should take yet, perhaps my Bamboo GP again. I have to carry 2 gift boxes and they should fit.  I bought her some cashmere for the baby and her other little boy from Brora. Now I'm thinking this will look weird in the middle of Summer. I never think about these things until too late. I always buy cashmere and fur in the Summer because I save serious money - in Scotland I need knitwear all year. I am glad that she's usually slightly as crazy as I am and hoping she won't notice.

Anyone else buy weird things seasonally?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I'm not not quite sure I'm in time with the seasons yet.
> 
> Took my BV gunmetal Cervo Hobo to work and then my Lidl folding bag to the beach and to our field later. All fine so far.
> 
> We're growing beans, cucumber, tomatoes, cauliflowers, potatoes, couchettes (Zucchini) onions, all kinds of herbs, apples, gooseberry, blackcurrents, raspberries, strawberries apple trees and flowers. We already have a water shortage here and I'm very worried about our little crops. We have more tomatoes at home where I can keep an eye on them better and some apple and pear trees but there's just too much to water everyday and the field's tough that holds rain water is virtually empty now.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm having coffee with my yoga teacher and her new baby. Not sure which bag I should take yet, perhaps my Bamboo GP again. I have to carry 2 gift boxes and they should fit.  I bought her some cashmere for the baby and her other little boy from Brora. Now I'm thinking this will look weird in the middle of Summer. I never think about these things until too late. I always buy cashmere and fur in the Summer because I save serious money - in Scotland I need knitwear all year. I am glad that she's usually slightly as crazy as I am and hoping she won't notice.
> 
> Anyone else buy weird things seasonally?


I just bought boots on sale and it was quite warm here now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I'm not not quite sure I'm in time with the seasons yet.
> 
> Took my BV gunmetal Cervo Hobo to work and then my Lidl folding bag to the beach and to our field later. All fine so far.
> 
> We're growing beans, cucumber, tomatoes, cauliflowers, potatoes, couchettes (Zucchini) onions, all kinds of herbs, apples, gooseberry, blackcurrents, raspberries, strawberries apple trees and flowers. We already have a water shortage here and I'm very worried about our little crops. We have more tomatoes at home where I can keep an eye on them better and some apple and pear trees but there's just too much to water everyday and the field's tough that holds rain water is virtually empty now.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm having coffee with my yoga teacher and her new baby. Not sure which bag I should take yet, perhaps my Bamboo GP again. I have to carry 2 gift boxes and they should fit.  I bought her some cashmere for the baby and her other little boy from Brora. Now I'm thinking this will look weird in the middle of Summer. I never think about these things until too late. I always buy cashmere and fur in the Summer because I save serious money - in Scotland I need knitwear all year. I am glad that she's usually slightly as crazy as I am and hoping she won't notice.
> 
> Anyone else buy weird things seasonally?


Your GP with the Quadrige lining is marvelous! I did not remember it had that!
I do buy things off season - typically they are less costly… so you're saving just a bit and you know it's going to get colder again.
Winter is coming…


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> < zooming in all a flutter >
> It’s here! My new-to-me navy Be Dior
> I was scrolling along on the bay, just looking for something that caught my eye, looked nice and chic - when BAM!  The silver leather handle and that back pocket really got me. The leather is amazing - it’s so... so... rich and thick. Ohmigosh - I’m just thrilled with it!
> And thank you all for putting up with me!
> View attachment 4454527
> View attachment 4454528





Cookiefiend said:


> Exactly! No one knows it’s there but me!


oh, gosh!! what a surprise!! absolutely fabulous bag!! big congrats, dear Cookie, enjoy!! 


papertiger said:


> I'm not not quite sure I'm in time with the seasons yet.
> 
> Took my BV gunmetal Cervo Hobo to work and then my Lidl folding bag to the beach and to our field later. All fine so far.
> 
> We're growing beans, cucumber, tomatoes, cauliflowers, potatoes, couchettes (Zucchini) onions, all kinds of herbs, apples, gooseberry, blackcurrents, raspberries, strawberries apple trees and flowers. We already have a water shortage here and I'm very worried about our little crops. We have more tomatoes at home where I can keep an eye on them better and some apple and pear trees but there's just too much to water everyday and the field's tough that holds rain water is virtually empty now.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I'm having coffee with my yoga teacher and her new baby. Not sure which bag I should take yet, perhaps my Bamboo GP again. I have to carry 2 gift boxes and they should fit.  I bought her some cashmere for the baby and her other little boy from Brora. Now I'm thinking this will look weird in the middle of Summer. I never think about these things until too late. I always buy cashmere and fur in the Summer because I save serious money - in Scotland I need knitwear all year. I am glad that she's usually slightly as crazy as I am and hoping she won't notice.
> 
> Anyone else buy weird things seasonally?


me! always!
i always buy winter stuff in the SS and summer stuff in AW!
last year (in the summer) i bought puffed jackets for the kids and they came out cheaper that t-shirts!


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> oh, gosh!! what a surprise!! absolutely fabulous bag!! big congrats, dear Cookie, enjoy!!
> 
> me! always!
> i always buy winter stuff in the SS and summer stuff in AW!
> last year (in the summer) i bought puffed jackets for the kids and they came out cheaper that t-shirts!






dcooney4 said:


> I just bought boots on sale and it was quite warm here now.





Cookiefiend said:


> Your GP with the Quadrige lining is marvelous! I did not remember it had that!
> I do buy things off season - typically they are less costly… so you're saving just a bit and you know it's going to get colder again.
> Winter is coming…



Thanks guys, you make me feel so much better


----------



## ksuromax

bag #3 out of 10 
Balenciaga Supermarket


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> bag #3 out of 10
> Balenciaga Supermarket


I love this print.


----------



## dcooney4

I have now worn my two summer bags twice.  The light blue jack Gomme is a winner and light as a feather. The gold bag is beautiful but just isn't me ,and I put it up for sale.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> oh, gosh!! what a surprise!! absolutely fabulous bag!! big congrats, dear Cookie, enjoy!!
> 
> me! always!
> i always buy winter stuff in the SS and summer stuff in AW!
> last year (in the summer) i bought puffed jackets for the kids and they came out cheaper that t-shirts!


Thank you! 
And that’s incredible to find coats less expensive than t-shirts! Well done! 


ksuromax said:


> bag #3 out of 10
> Balenciaga Supermarket


I love this pattern! So cute!
Yesterday’s bag was adorable too


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> And that’s incredible to find coats less expensive than t-shirts! Well done!
> 
> I love this pattern! So cute!
> Yesterday’s bag was adorable too


thank you very much, my dear!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

dcooney4 said:


> I have now worn my two summer bags twice.  The light blue jack Gomme is a winner and light as a feather. The gold bag is beautiful but just isn't me ,and I put it up for sale.


That’s what happened to me with the challenge to wear one of your least used bags. I used my Coach Swagger and realized I was just forcing it and it’s just not for me any longer. It’s too bad, but no sense keeping something but not use it.


----------



## dcooney4

OhHelloDoll said:


> That’s what happened to me with the challenge to wear one of your least used bags. I used my Coach Swagger and realized I was just forcing it and it’s just not for me any longer. It’s too bad, but no sense keeping something but not use it.


I agree! Now it needs to go.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> What a lovely gift from DH!!
> 
> Just curious, what is the new luggage?
> 
> 
> Donating bags you don't use is great!



Thank you!

The luggage is Away “Carry on with pocket”, and the built in mobile battery. I also got packing cubes and a garment folding bag from them. I’m going away this weekend for business so my luggage will have its maiden outing! 



Cookiefiend said:


> Nope - it’s a Be Dior with a darling silver handle and back pocket.
> 
> Do tell about the sleek luggage and ohmigoodness Mr Dawn is a fabulous gift giver! I love how he really finds the things you love!



Thank you!
Oooooh your Be Dior is lovely. Sleek but quirky. Enjoy carrying her! 



dcooney4 said:


> I lasted all of three days on my ban. I was looking for a mid size leather bag that was comfortable and came across this at the outlet. I had looked in all the better shops but nothing was quite right. Then I saw this and grabbed it.



Very functional and practical. Leather looks thick and chewy too! 



ksuromax said:


> @Miss_Dawn your DH is a dream husband! big congrats! on such a great partner beside you and your new goodies!



That’s very sweet, thank you 



Cookiefiend said:


> < zooming in all a flutter >
> It’s here! My new-to-me navy Be Dior
> I was scrolling along on the bay, just looking for something that caught my eye, looked nice and chic - when BAM!  The silver leather handle and that back pocket really got me. The leather is amazing - it’s so... so... rich and thick. Ohmigosh - I’m just thrilled with it!
> And thank you all for putting up with me!
> View attachment 4454527
> View attachment 4454528


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The luggage is Away “Carry on with pocket”, and the built in mobile battery. I also got packing cubes and a garment folding bag from them. I’m going away this weekend for business so my luggage will have its maiden outing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Oooooh your Be Dior is lovely. Sleek but quirky. Enjoy carrying her!
> 
> 
> 
> Very functional and practical. Leather looks thick and chewy too!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very sweet, thank you


Thank you - I am besotted with her right now! 
So - the luggage looks great! Let us know how the maiden voyage goes!


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The luggage is Away “Carry on with pocket”, and the built in mobile battery. I also got packing cubes and a garment folding bag from them. I’m going away this weekend for business so my luggage will have its maiden outing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Oooooh your Be Dior is lovely. Sleek but quirky. Enjoy carrying her!
> 
> 
> 
> Very functional and practical. Leather looks thick and chewy too!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s very sweet, thank you


I'm now really curious to see this Away luggage!  I don't think it's sold here in my country.  Just heard of it first from the ladies on this thread.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I'm now really curious to see this Away luggage!  I don't think it's sold here in my country.  Just heard of it first from the ladies on this thread.


I am curious if the airlines will allow these batteries on the planes.  They must not be lithium???


----------



## lynne_ross

Went to grab a bag for today and initially grabbed a staple but remembered my challenge so got out my blue atoll birkin!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> < zooming in all a flutter >
> It’s here! My new-to-me navy Be Dior
> I was scrolling along on the bay, just looking for something that caught my eye, looked nice and chic - when BAM!  The silver leather handle and that back pocket really got me. The leather is amazing - it’s so... so... rich and thick. Ohmigosh - I’m just thrilled with it!
> And thank you all for putting up with me!
> View attachment 4454527
> View attachment 4454528


Wow, @Cookiefiend , what an amazing find! I don't know a thing about Dior, but that silver back pocket stopped me in my tracks! This is a super-snazzy bag. Do you think this will be your bag to carry around Paris? If the strap is cross body, and the fastening is secure, I think you'd look awfully chic carrying it.
Congratulations, and wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is demure in the front *but it has a kinky backside*. Love it!


I almost spit out my coffee all over my keyboard!


----------



## ElainePG

OhHelloDoll said:


> The good things first:
> - I was checking out the Coach outlet site last night and this style really stood out to me. Then, I had to look at ALL the bags, and favorite all the ones I liked. But I’m proud of myself and then backed out of the site because there really was nothing I needed to be buying! But I do like what you got.
> 
> - I took photos of 3 bags I’ll put up for sale this weekend that I’m not in love with.
> 
> - I removed 2 shopping apps from my iPad that I aimlessly browse and buy from.
> 
> The bad:
> - I purchased a bag I’ve had my eye on that finally dropped in price. But it was the final thing I had a hard time getting out of my head, then, hence, the app deleting so I don’t find more things I didn’t know I “needed.”
> 
> But as long as i get rid of those 3 bags, 3 in 1 out isn’t so bad, right?!


I'd say the good outweighs the bad. Well done, especially deleting the shopping apps. Those little buggers can be dangerous!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Tomorrow morning I'm having coffee with my yoga teacher and her new baby. Not sure which bag I should take yet, perhaps my Bamboo GP again. I have to carry 2 gift boxes and they should fit.  I bought her some cashmere for the baby and her other little boy from Brora. Now I'm thinking this will look weird in the middle of Summer. I never think about these things until too late. I always buy cashmere and fur in the Summer because I save serious money - *in Scotland I need knitwear all year*. I am glad that she's usually slightly as crazy as I am and hoping she won't notice.
> 
> *Anyone else buy weird things seasonally?*


We don't particularly have dramatic seasonal changes here; I wear cashmere all year 'round. So if anyone were to gift me with a cashmere sweater this weekend, I wouldn't complain! 

Today I'm wearing jeans and a v-neck cashmere sweater over a tee (and an H silk scarf, of COURSE). In concession to the (slightly) warmer weather I'l just wear a very lightweight jacket when I go out for a walk in a few minutes. 

I keep getting email ads for these really cute sundresses. And sandals. Nope.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> bag #3 out of 10
> Balenciaga Supermarket


So cute with your red accessories!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> We don't particularly have dramatic seasonal changes here; I wear cashmere all year 'round. So if anyone were to gift me with a cashmere sweater this weekend, I wouldn't complain!
> 
> Today I'm wearing jeans and a v-neck cashmere sweater over a tee (and an H silk scarf, of COURSE). In concession to the (slightly) warmer weather I'l just wear a very lightweight jacket when I go out for a walk in a few minutes.
> 
> I keep getting email ads for these really cute sundresses. And sandals. Nope.



Days when I can wear a sundress are limited here. I just bought a sundress because it got so warm. Then it started blowing up a gale and raining 

Back in leggings under cord skirt and a slik/cash cardigan today (and H scarf naturally). Even back to boots.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> So cute with your red accessories!


thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Days when I can wear a sundress are limited here. I just bought a sundress because it got so warm. Then it started blowing up a gale and raining
> 
> Back in leggings under cord skirt and a slik/cash cardigan today (and H scarf naturally). Even back to boots.


summer's been short this year??


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I almost spit out my coffee all over my keyboard!


So glad I could give you a good chuckle.


----------



## dcooney4

I have stayed in this super light Jack Gomme bag for the last four days. It has suddenly gotten hot and sticky here. It is such a pleasure to have such a light bag to browse the cute little towns we have been checking out.
I did sell the gold bag. It was very pretty but I am more of a silver girl, specially in summer. I have to many silver shoes.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have stayed in this super light Jack Gomme bag for the last four days. It has suddenly gotten hot and sticky here. It is such a pleasure to have such a light bag to browse the cute little towns we have been checking out.
> I did sell the gold bag. It was very pretty but I am more of a silver girl, specially in summer. I have to many silver shoes.


Good you were able to sell the gold bag so quickly!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Good you were able to sell the gold bag so quickly!


I thought so too. She got a great deal though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve been quite good recently. Not feeling tempted to really buy anything.
> 
> Then this week, my new carry on luggage arrived.
> 
> Very functional but sleek and it’s got me thinking about travel accessories... I’ve already acquired new packing cubes and garment bag and am now seeking colour coordinated shoe dust bags for travel
> 
> And today Mr Dawn surprised me with a LV DA Pochette Accessoires which I’ve been looking for, for a year! I love my mono version it’s weightless and fits a ton, and I wanted DA. I asked in Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, Singapore, and every branch in London, website stalking. No luck. So Mr Dawn patiently made friends with more SAs, and found me one. Happy


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I am curious if the airlines will allow these batteries on the planes.  They must not be lithium???


Lithium batteries up to a certain wattage may be brought in carry on luggage.  But not in checked luggage.  I think.


dcooney4 said:


> I thought so too. She got a great deal though.


Is this the gold MZW?


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> summer's been short this year??


Here on the other hand, we are experiencing extended summer because of El Nino phenomenon.  Rainy season should have started in May.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm on 4/10 of my 10 in 31 bags challenge! I love being so conscious about changing it up - it's been a while since I used these two tiny ones. It's playing tetris using them, but it's worth it for that adorably small look.


----------



## msd_bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm on 4/10 of my 10 in 31 bags challenge! I love being so conscious about changing it up - it's been a while since I used these two tiny ones. It's playing tetris using them, but it's worth it for that adorably small look.


Soooo cute!!


----------



## msd_bags

My Longchamp mini Cuir’s maiden outing today:



She holds my BV wallet, 2 cellphones (iPhone 8+ and Samsung A50), keys, small tissue pack, ID and Longchamp leather cardholder.

She looks small in the photo.  Or am I big? Lol!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Here on the other hand, we are experiencing extended summer because of El Nino phenomenon.  Rainy season should have started in May.


actually here we had a delayed start of summer, usually in May it's already around 40 and above, but we had a fantastic month with mid 30's C and loveable weather, but as soon as calendar summer started the Temp hit 40+, but still, it's bearable, comparing to last year ...


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> My Longchamp mini Cuir’s maiden outing today:
> 
> View attachment 4456764
> 
> She holds my BV wallet, 2 cellphones (iPhone 8+ and Samsung A50), keys, small tissue pack, ID and Longchamp leather cardholder.
> 
> She looks small in the photo.  Or am I big? Lol!


it's lovely, and looks great on your frame


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Lithium batteries up to a certain wattage may be brought in carry on luggage.  But not in checked luggage.  I think.
> 
> Is this the gold MZW?


yes


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm on 4/10 of my 10 in 31 bags challenge! I love being so conscious about changing it up - it's been a while since I used these two tiny ones. It's playing tetris using them, but it's worth it for that adorably small look.


They are both really cute.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My Longchamp mini Cuir’s maiden outing today:
> 
> View attachment 4456764
> 
> She holds my BV wallet, 2 cellphones (iPhone 8+ and Samsung A50), keys, small tissue pack, ID and Longchamp leather cardholder.
> 
> She looks small in the photo.  Or am I big? Lol!


So pretty! It fits quite a bit.


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> actually here we had a delayed start of summer, usually in May it's already around 40 and above, but we had a fantastic month with mid 30's C and loveable weather, but as soon as calendar summer started the Temp hit 40+, but still, it's bearable, comparing to last year ...


Good to know it’s not that bad there! Humidity aggravates our high 30s temp and so the Feels Like temp reaches 40-42C!



ksuromax said:


> it's lovely, and looks great on your frame


Thanks dear!


dcooney4 said:


> So pretty! It fits quite a bit.


It does!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Wow, @Cookiefiend , what an amazing find! I don't know a thing about Dior, but that silver back pocket stopped me in my tracks! This is a super-snazzy bag. Do you think this will be your bag to carry around Paris? If the strap is cross body, and the fastening is secure, I think you'd look awfully chic carrying it.
> Congratulations, and wear it in good health!


That silver pocket is what got me too!  
I did some research on Dior, lurked and read a lot on that forum. 
It has the most scrumptious leather(and I can’t believe I’m saying that about leather)... I keep touching it, petting it and thinking ‘zomg!’. It’s lined in the same navy leather, has another flap under the front one with a narrow pocket under it, and 2 slip pockets inside - it’s very spacious. Dior has discontinued this style though, and it’s very much under the radar in appearance. Even the Dior thingys (on the front dangling?) are black so they’re very discrete - which I like. 
Currently, I’m thinking of this one or the BBK - but I’m leaning toward the Dior because I won’t have to worry about rain with it. It does have a strap and so can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody (the strap is long enough - woot!), or on my arm with that darling silver handle. 
Thank you for your kind wish! 


ElainePG said:


> I almost spit out my coffee all over my keyboard!


 I laughed out loud too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm on 4/10 of my 10 in 31 bags challenge! I love being so conscious about changing it up - it's been a while since I used these two tiny ones. It's playing tetris using them, but it's worth it for that adorably small look.


They’re adorable! I especially like the little heart bag! 


msd_bags said:


> My Longchamp mini Cuir’s maiden outing today:
> 
> View attachment 4456764
> 
> She holds my BV wallet, 2 cellphones (iPhone 8+ and Samsung A50), keys, small tissue pack, ID and Longchamp leather cardholder.
> 
> She looks small in the photo.  Or am I big? Lol!


It’s perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm on 4/10 of my 10 in 31 bags challenge! I love being so conscious about changing it up - it's been a while since I used these two tiny ones. It's playing tetris using them, but it's worth it for that adorably small look.


So cute! What's the white one with the  on it?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> So cute! What's the white one with the  on it?


Thank you all for the compliments! 

It's a Brighton bag! They have the most adorable accessories ever. I got this cutie ~$30 at their outlet probably 5+ years ago. I guess I'm truly shopping my closet!!


----------



## dcooney4

I went back to the coach outlet to see what other colors they had in the bag I bought because it worked so well. It was completely sold out. I really don't need another but I was so happy to have  a leather bag that functioned so well.


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> bag #3 out of 10
> Balenciaga Supermarket



Very pretty for the Summer. 

This reminds me of the new Hermes Eyeliner scarves that I keep evangelising about. They seem to be doubly tough than my normal silk twills.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have now worn my two summer bags twice.  The light blue jack Gomme is a winner and light as a feather. The gold bag is beautiful but just isn't me ,and I put it up for sale.



At least you know.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Went to grab a bag for today and initially grabbed a staple but remembered my challenge so got out my blue atoll birkin!



Well done, BAt is lovely for this time of year


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm on 4/10 of my 10 in 31 bags challenge! I love being so conscious about changing it up - it's been a while since I used these two tiny ones. It's playing tetris using them, but it's worth it for that adorably small look.



Totally worth changing, that Coach is exquisite and so cute and the other is very Summer


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> My Longchamp mini Cuir’s maiden outing today:
> 
> View attachment 4456764
> 
> She holds my BV wallet, 2 cellphones (iPhone 8+ and Samsung A50), keys, small tissue pack, ID and Longchamp leather cardholder.
> 
> She looks small in the photo.  Or am I big? Lol!



Please tell us how you get on, looks like such a useful little bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #4 - Balenciaga Day (and a matching bracelet)


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> That silver pocket is what got me too!
> I did some research on Dior, lurked and read a lot on that forum.
> It has the most scrumptious leather(and I can’t believe I’m saying that about leather)... I keep touching it, petting it and thinking ‘zomg!’. It’s lined in the same navy leather, has another flap under the front one with a narrow pocket under it, and 2 slip pockets inside - it’s very spacious. Dior has discontinued this style though, and it’s very much under the radar in appearance. Even the Dior thingys (on the front dangling?) are black so they’re very discrete - which I like.
> Currently, I’m thinking of this one or the BBK - but I’m leaning toward the Dior because I won’t have to worry about rain with it. It does have a strap and so can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody (the strap is long enough - woot!), or on my arm with that darling silver handle.
> Thank you for your kind wish!
> 
> I laughed out loud too!



These D-i-o-r charms go way back too. My mother had a _beautiful_ dark-red bag with these on from the Ferré era (1989-96).  Smoothest, softest leather outside and fully lined in leather too, the Dior charm in gold, shiny letters. Mid-1990s my mother asked if I wanted it or she was going to donate it to charity, I said she could give it to charity. What was I thinking?!? Regrets. I took her her 1980s lamb Loewe but Dior was so much the better bag, I told her I didn't like the 'dangly bits'. Hate my younger self sometimes. I few tears later I bought the 'dangly bits' D i o r as a key charm. 

I think it's perfect for a Paris trip, very good taste French chic, the natives will approve I am sure.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> These D-i-o-r charms go way back too. My mother had a _beautiful_ dark-red bag with these on from the Ferré era (1989-96).  Smoothest, softest leather outside and fully lined in leather too, the Dior charm in gold, shiny letters. Mid-1990s my mother asked if I wanted it or she was going to donate it to charity, I said she could give it to charity. What was I thinking?!? Regrets. I took her her 1980s lamb Loewe but Dior was so much the better bag, I told her I didn't like the 'dangly bits'. Hate my younger self sometimes. I few tears later I bought the 'dangly bits' D i o r as a key charm.
> 
> I think it's perfect for a Paris trip, very good taste French chic, the natives will approve I am sure.


ooogggghhh - I bet you do have regrets on that lovely red bag… sounds delicious! 
With your endorsement and @ElainePG 's - I will be taking it along with me - I know it will be perfect! Thank you! 
This is such a great thread - thank you all for all your thoughts and kind words!


----------



## papertiger

Let's see challenges:

I have been using quite a few different bags. I can't say they are my least used though.

Bambou GP for work and yesterday out hunting with trusty H Porc Bolide for antique treasures with DH

These are not my most summery but they're not typical Winter either.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Let's see challenges:
> 
> I have been using quite a few different bags. I can't say they are my least used though.
> 
> Bambou GP for work and yesterday out hunting with trusty H Porc Bolide for antique treasures with DH
> 
> These are not my most summery but they're not typical Winter either.


I do love that summery green GP!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I do love that summery green GP!



Thank you, Bambou always makes me ridiculously H-appy


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Thank you, Bambou always makes me ridiculously H-appy


such H-appy vivid green will make anyone bloom!!


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> such H-appy vivid green will make anyone bloom!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thinking about the challenges - I made myself laugh.
I'm doing *10 in 31* - I've worn 8 different bags so far this month (I like to change with outfits)
Summer Madness - worn 2 summery bags once each and have lots of time to go. 
And *Least 3* - which is the one that has amused me. I've picked my 3 out - LV Pallas, H Drag 2 (only because it has rained so much lately) and Danse Lente Margot. I worn the DL to lunch and well… I put it up for sale afterward. Here's the example why:
Hostess - 'Table for 2?'
Me - 'No, for 3. My purse needs its own chair… ' 
Seriously. It is an Interesting Bag. Very Architectural. Completely Inappropriate For Real Life.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bag #4 - Balenciaga Day (and a matching bracelet)


This is such a terrific look, @ksuromax . Your bandanna really completes the look!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Let's see challenges:
> 
> I have been using quite a few different bags. I can't say they are my least used though.
> 
> Bambou GP for work and yesterday out hunting with trusty H Porc Bolide for antique treasures with DH
> 
> These are not my most summery but they're not typical Winter either.


Your GP is such a happy shade of green! I'd call it a year-round color, but definitely suitable for summer. It matches the book beside it on the shelf! I'm assuming that wasn't an accident?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thinking about the challenges - I made myself laugh.
> I'm doing *10 in 31* - I've worn 8 different bags so far this month (I like to change with outfits)
> Summer Madness - worn 2 summery bags once each and have lots of time to go.
> And *Least 3* - which is the one that has amused me. I've picked my 3 out - LV Pallas, H Drag 2 (only because it has rained so much lately) and Danse Lente Margot. I worn the DL to lunch and well… I put it up for sale afterward. Here's the example why:
> Hostess - 'Table for 2?'
> Me - 'No, for 3. My purse needs its own chair… '
> Seriously. It is an Interesting Bag. Very Architectural. Completely Inappropriate For Real Life.


It needs its own chair????? How big is the thing? 

I checked it out on their web site, but it didn't give dimensions. It doesn't look enormous, but it does look deep. And I'm having trouble telling what the strap does. Is it arm-carry only? Or is the back strap adjustable?

At any rate, if it doesn't work in the real world, then you're right ... definitely time to move it on. At least it didn't cost as much as a Birkin.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> This is such a terrific look, @ksuromax . Your bandanna really completes the look!


thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Your GP is such a happy shade of green! I'd call it a year-round color, but definitely suitable for summer. It matches the book beside it on the shelf! I'm assuming that wasn't an accident?



Total accident LOL. Perhaps bright green is having a moment


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> It needs its own chair????? How big is the thing?
> 
> I checked it out on their web site, but it didn't give dimensions. It doesn't look enormous, but it does look deep. And I'm having trouble telling what the strap does. Is it arm-carry only? Or is the back strap adjustable?
> 
> At any rate, if it doesn't work in the real world, then you're right ... definitely time to move it on. At least it didn't cost as much as a Birkin.


It's not enormous - but it's awkward. It's 21cm H x 24cm W x 22cm D, so not huge. 
But it's like carrying a cardboard box around - and there is zero give to the leather. The corners are pokey/stick out obnoxiously - it's dangerous… like running with scissors! You could put an eye out! 
Because the sides come in a bit, it's also not easy to get into, but once I figured that out, it was okay. 
Like you, I have trouble saying what the straps do… and I've carried it 4 times total. The straps aren't quite long enough for shoulder carry, but when they are at their longest length I can get it on my shoulder... but then the cardboard box issue comes up. Who wants to carry a box on their shoulder when they can't get it under their arm and so their arm sticks way out to the side? I'd feel like the UPS man all day long! 
So - yup - arm carry only with either shorter straps (which makes the ends of the straps hang below the bag and they then fold up under the bag when its sitting - kinda cute though), or with longer option. 
I'm just completely annoyed with it and if it doesn't sell, I'll just donate it or maybe set it in the library as 'Art' and put some flowers in it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> Bag #4 - Balenciaga Day (and a matching bracelet)


Aren't you gorgeous! What a fabulous blue!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm just completely annoyed with it and if it doesn't sell, I'll just donate it *or maybe set it in the library as 'Art' and put some flowers in it*.


Take a photo and post it on IG... it might trend!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cookie, you are cracking me up. I had to google the bag. I see what you are talking about. You cannot exactly balance that on your lap. I would have to say it is pretty, but not user friendly.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Take a photo and post it on IG... it might trend!


BWAHAHAAA!! 
Totally doing this tomorrow! 


southernbelle43 said:


> Cookie, you are cracking me up. I had to google the bag. I see what you are talking about. You cannot exactly balance that on your lap. I would have to say it is pretty, but not user friendly.


 Exactly!
I thought "Well… I could put it on the floor - it does have feet… " but then zomg - its so SO that someone could trip on it or they'd have to stand 2 feet away and throw my plate on the table!
And there's no hanging it from the table with a Clipa because the straps are wide and it would take up half of the underside of the table - leaving no room for me or DH, it wouldn't go under the chair because it's too TOO…
Ohmygosh! Do you see how awful it is? 
"Waiter, just bring me another chair for this ThINg!"
(We ended up setting it beside DH as he was on the booth side - fortunately there was no one beside him)


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Bag #4 - Balenciaga Day (and a matching bracelet)


I love how you match stuff.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> BWAHAHAAA!!
> Totally doing this tomorrow!
> 
> Exactly!
> I thought "Well… I could put it on the floor - it does have feet… " but then zomg - its so SO that someone could trip on it or they'd have to stand 2 feet away and throw my plate on the table!
> And there's no hanging it from the table with a Clipa because the straps are wide and it would take up half of the underside of the table - leaving no room for me or DH, it wouldn't go under the chair because it's too TOO…
> Ohmygosh! Do you see how awful it is?
> "Waiter, just bring me another chair for this ThINg!"
> (We ended up setting it beside DH as he was on the booth side - fortunately there was no one beside him)


I totally get this. I loved my Alma but her hard bottom always made me worry I would scratch her against a wall or something. You always had to stay far away from any walls. She has a new home now.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Let's see challenges:
> 
> I have been using quite a few different bags. I can't say they are my least used though.
> 
> Bambou GP for work and yesterday out hunting with trusty H Porc Bolide for antique treasures with DH
> 
> These are not my most summery but they're not typical Winter either.


I adore your garden party. That green is so perfect. The other bag is lovely too, but your garden party holds my heart.


----------



## dcooney4

This week I ordered two practical  items. One is a little Mz phone holder on a strap . I will count that as an slg. The other is a funky belt bag. Which I will count as a sport bag. One is for long walks with the puppy and the other I will wear as my cashbox around my waist when selling art Outside. Do you have any useful items but they are not quite a real bag?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I adore your garden party. That green is so perfect. The other bag is lovely too, but your garden party holds my heart.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Bag #4 - Balenciaga Day (and a matching bracelet)


Looking great ksuromax! I like your scarf, bag and bracelet combo with your all black look!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Let's see challenges:
> 
> I have been using quite a few different bags. I can't say they are my least used though.
> 
> Bambou GP for work and yesterday out hunting with trusty H Porc Bolide for antique treasures with DH
> 
> These are not my most summery but they're not typical Winter either.


Both are beautiful bags!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Thinking about the challenges - I made myself laugh.
> I'm doing *10 in 31* - I've worn 8 different bags so far this month (I like to change with outfits)
> Summer Madness - worn 2 summery bags once each and have lots of time to go.
> And *Least 3* - which is the one that has amused me. I've picked my 3 out - LV Pallas, H Drag 2 (only because it has rained so much lately) and Danse Lente Margot. I worn the DL to lunch and well… I put it up for sale afterward. Here's the example why:
> Hostess - 'Table for 2?'
> Me - 'No, for 3. My purse needs its own chair… '
> Seriously. It is an Interesting Bag. Very Architectural. Completely Inappropriate For Real Life.


I had to google the DL bag as I was intrigued. I can certainly appreciate it for it's look, as you said, very architectural, but I can imagine it's not a grab and go type of bag...


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I went back to the coach outlet to see what other colors they had in the bag I bought because it worked so well. It was completely sold out. I really don't need another but I was so happy to have  a leather bag that functioned so well.


When I read this, I thought to myself - how will I be/what will my buying behavior be if I have easy access to outlets! 



papertiger said:


> Let's see challenges:
> 
> I have been using quite a few different bags. I can't say they are my least used though.
> 
> Bambou GP for work and yesterday out hunting with trusty H Porc Bolide for antique treasures with DH
> 
> These are not my most summery but they're not typical Winter either.


I really love your Bambou GP!  Such a refreshing color!

Which reminds me, when we started the colors challenge that's when I wore neutral colors!  I don't consciously join the challenges because I am observing/logging my bag use, but somehow I noticed that I'm wearing more neutral bags lately.


Cookiefiend said:


> It's not enormous - but it's awkward. It's 21cm H x 24cm W x 22cm D, so not huge.
> But it's like carrying a cardboard box around - and there is zero give to the leather. The corners are pokey/stick out obnoxiously - it's dangerous… like running with scissors! You could put an eye out!
> Because the sides come in a bit, it's also not easy to get into, but once I figured that out, it was okay.
> Like you, I have trouble saying what the straps do… and I've carried it 4 times total. The straps aren't quite long enough for shoulder carry, but when they are at their longest length I can get it on my shoulder... but then the cardboard box issue comes up. Who wants to carry a box on their shoulder when they can't get it under their arm and so their arm sticks way out to the side? I'd feel like the UPS man all day long!
> So - yup - arm carry only with either shorter straps (which makes the ends of the straps hang below the bag and they then fold up under the bag when its sitting - kinda cute though), or with longer option.
> I'm just completely annoyed with it and if it doesn't sell, I'll just donate it or maybe set it in the library as 'Art' and put some flowers in it.


This is funny!!  I also googled the DL bag.  Agree that it is architectural.  I just didn't realize that it is not fuctional.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I love how you match stuff.





More bags said:


> Looking great ksuromax! I like your scarf, bag and bracelet combo with your all black look!


thank you very much, Ladies!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Aren't you gorgeous! What a fabulous blue!


thank you kindly, dear Cookie!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> When I read this, I thought to myself - how will I be/what will my buying behavior be if I have easy access to outlets!
> 
> 
> I really love your Bambou GP!  Such a refreshing color!
> 
> Which reminds me, when we started the colors challenge that's when I wore neutral colors!  I don't consciously join the challenges because I am observing/logging my bag use, but somehow I noticed that I'm wearing more neutral bags lately.
> 
> This is funny!!  I also googled the DL bag.  Agree that it is architectural.  I just didn't realize that it is not fuctional.



Thank you.

I usually don't worry about the challenges because I can't do them for logistical reasons. I put away 70% of my things at any one time in any season. Every season I have a kind of look I'm going for and that requires only about 8 bags max.  It's a bit different this Summer because I've had no time to plan or sort.

Interesting on colour. I think I go through phases with colours/neutrals/black. Colour is prob the most important immediate choice we make once we know our bags, size we should know without having to think. I remember a few years ago I could NOT pick up any bag that wasn't black for months and months. This went on so long I began to think that perhaps I should get rid of all my bags that weren't black. Then the Summer came and I couldn't bear to carry a black bag at all. Until a month ago, 2019 had been all about muted grey-blues, browns and olives and strangely blood red.  For me, it depends on the outfit, season _and_ mood.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I usually don't worry about the challenges because I can't do them for logistical reasons. I put away 70% of my things at any one time in any season. Every season I have a kind of look I'm going for and that requires only about 8 bags max.  It's a bit different this Summer because I've had no time to plan or sort.
> 
> Interesting on colour. I think I go through phases with colours/neutrals/black. Colour is prob the most important immediate choice we make once we know our bags, size we should know without having to think. I remember a few years ago I could NOT pick up any bag that wasn't black for months and months. This went on so long I began to think that perhaps I should get rid of all my bags that weren't black. Then the Summer came and I couldn't bear to carry a black bag at all. Until a month ago, 2019 had been all about muted grey-blues, browns and olives and strangely blood red.  For me, it depends on the outfit, season _and_ mood.


I am very similar. In winter my clothes have a total different look as well as my bags. This year It took so long for the weather to warm up that I am all about cheerful bright colors. Though come fall I am tired of them and go for a completely different look again.


----------



## ksuromax

Bag No 5 - Balenciaga Everyday Tote


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Cookiefiend said:


> It's not enormous - but it's awkward. It's 21cm H x 24cm W x 22cm D, so not huge.
> But it's like carrying a cardboard box around - and there is zero give to the leather. The corners are pokey/stick out obnoxiously - it's dangerous… like running with scissors! You could put an eye out!
> Because the sides come in a bit, it's also not easy to get into, but once I figured that out, it was okay.
> Like you, I have trouble saying what the straps do… and I've carried it 4 times total. The straps aren't quite long enough for shoulder carry, but when they are at their longest length I can get it on my shoulder... but then the cardboard box issue comes up. Who wants to carry a box on their shoulder when they can't get it under their arm and so their arm sticks way out to the side? I'd feel like the UPS man all day long!
> So - yup - arm carry only with either shorter straps (which makes the ends of the straps hang below the bag and they then fold up under the bag when its sitting - kinda cute though), or with longer option.
> I'm just completely annoyed with it and if it doesn't sell, I'll just donate it or maybe set it in the library as 'Art' and put some flowers in it.


This sound like a nightmare. I hate when bags just don’t work out because their too cumbersome! 

While cool looking, it does look boxy. Maybe just don’t say why you’re putting this bag up for sale in the description


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Bag No 5 - Balenciaga Everyday Tote


You brighten my day every day when I look to see what you are wearing.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> You brighten my day every day when I look to see what you are wearing.


you're too kind!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Bag No 5 - Balenciaga Everyday Tote


So pretty ksuromax!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> So pretty ksuromax!


thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

I can't believe it is almost mid June here and we are still getting lots of heavy rain days. Sunshine one day then two days rain. My poor little wicker bags is not getting worn. Thank goodness I have  already finished the two summer bags challenge. What have you all been doing that is fun that is not bag related? Dh and I have been going for drives in new areas just to see what is there. For me it is fun and I get new reference photos for my painting and he gets to try out new restaurants to eat at.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm on 4/10 of my 10 in 31 bags challenge! I love being so conscious about changing it up - it's been a while since I used these two tiny ones. It's playing tetris using them, but it's worth it for that adorably small look.


Is the Coach Sierra in the  micro size? I have the same bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sunshine mama said:


> Is the Coach Sierra in the  micro size? I have the same bag!


It is - I absolutely adore it! It's so cute and so tiny! Bag twins


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It is - I absolutely adore it! It's so cute and so tiny! Bag twins


----------



## OhHelloDoll

dcooney4 said:


> I can't believe it is almost mid June here and we are still getting lots of heavy rain days. Sunshine one day then two days rain. My poor little wicker bags is not getting worn. Thank goodness I have  already finished the two summer bags challenge. What have you all been doing that is fun that is not bag related? Dh and I have been going for drives in new areas just to see what is there. For me it is fun and I get new reference photos for my painting and he gets to try out new restaurants to eat at.


I second this! We too have been getting a lot of rain and today was down right chilly! There is one bag that I’ve hardly used because I don’t want to take it out in bad weather.

However, I’ve completed a challenge for 3 of my least used.

Coach Swagger - I realize I’m no longer in love with it. I like using it as a crossbody but I feel it doesn’t work as great as others I have. I never carry it by the handles, which is the cutest way to. It needs to go to a better home.
Rebecca Minkoff MAM - I don’t use black bags much, especially in summer, but it’s a good staple and I enjoyed carrying it, even if it was forced!
Balenciaga City - I have a love/hate relationship with it. The shoulder strap slips off me a bit more than I’d like and I think the giant 21 hardware is stupid heavy. That being said it always feels so special to carry and I love the color. I sometimes think I should have gotten a Town, but I lusted for a city fo like 15 years until I got one so I overlook those little annoyances.

If the weather gets better I’ll be going for those summer bags next!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> It's not enormous - but it's awkward. It's 21cm H x 24cm W x 22cm D, so not huge.
> But it's like carrying a cardboard box around - and there is zero give to the leather. The corners are pokey/stick out obnoxiously - it's dangerous… like running with scissors! You could put an eye out!
> Because the sides come in a bit, it's also not easy to get into, but once I figured that out, it was okay.
> Like you, I have trouble saying what the straps do… and I've carried it 4 times total. The straps aren't quite long enough for shoulder carry, but when they are at their longest length I can get it on my shoulder... but then the cardboard box issue comes up. Who wants to carry a box on their shoulder when they can't get it under their arm and so their arm sticks way out to the side? I'd feel like the UPS man all day long!
> So - yup - arm carry only with either shorter straps (which makes the ends of the straps hang below the bag and they then fold up under the bag when its sitting - kinda cute though), or with longer option.
> I'm just completely annoyed with it and if it doesn't sell, I'll just donate it or maybe set it in the library as 'Art' and put some flowers in it.



Wow, that sounds like a really annoying bag design. I always think designers should carry their own prototypes around before launching it on the market.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I totally get this. I loved my Alma but her hard bottom always made me worry I would scratch her against a wall or something. You always had to stay far away from any walls. She has a new home now.



Oh no I love the Alma but I know what you mean, I'm constantly thinking "change hands when you get to the wall" en route with most of my bags.


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Bag No 5 - Balenciaga Everyday Tote



Looking lovely and always coordinated to perfection


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I can't believe it is almost mid June here and we are still getting lots of heavy rain days. Sunshine one day then two days rain. My poor little wicker bags is not getting worn. Thank goodness I have  already finished the two summer bags challenge. What have you all been doing that is fun that is not bag related? Dh and I have been going for drives in new areas just to see what is there. For me it is fun and I get new reference photos for my painting and he gets to try out new restaurants to eat at.



That sounds fun.

We have had rain here but because there was such long, dry spell before it was really needed.

Before it poured with rain on Sunday we made it to an antiques centre. It's absolutely huge. I came away with beaded flapper dress and almost bought a silk collapsable top-hat but though the burn mark on the front too pronounced so eventually left it (I have another in its original leather case so the 'new' would have only been an extra). Then we went to see a friend who was going to Milan the next day and went to the beach. I walk on the beach a lot even in the rain. Everything else is work, work, work and a bit of yoga.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Looking lovely and always coordinated to perfection


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #6
Balenciaga calfskin city aka 'Holy Cow'  
Bal sneakers and a bracelet to complete the look


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Bag #6
> Balenciaga calfskin city aka 'Holy Cow'
> Bal sneakers and a bracelet to complete the look



Lovely 

Why 'holy cow'? was it an HG or a very sought after style/colour/combo etc


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That sounds fun.
> 
> We have had rain here but because there was such long, dry spell before it was really needed.
> 
> Before it poured with rain on Sunday we made it to an antiques centre. It's absolutely huge. I came away with beaded flapper dress and almost bought a silk collapsable top-hat but though the burn mark on the front too pronounced so eventually left it (I have another in its original leather case so the 'new' would have only been an extra). Then we went to see a friend who was going to Milan the next day and went to the beach. I walk on the beach a lot even in the rain. Everything else is work, work, work and a bit of yoga.


The antiques center sounds like a lot of fun. You never know what you will find.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Bag #6
> Balenciaga calfskin city aka 'Holy Cow'
> Bal sneakers and a bracelet to complete the look


I love the leather on this one and the small size.


----------



## msd_bags

Hello from our beautiful island of Boracay!  My new Tumi joins me on our walk along the beach.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Hello from our beautiful island of Boracay!  My new Tumi joins me on our walk along the beach.
> View attachment 4461304


You look lovely. Have a good time.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I love the leather on this one and the small size.


thank you! 
actually it's not S, it's regular/Medium size City


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Hello from our beautiful island of Boracay!  My new Tumi joins me on our walk along the beach.
> View attachment 4461304


Hello!  
great view! 
look, what i've got!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Hello from our beautiful island of Boracay!  My new Tumi joins me on our walk along the beach.
> View attachment 4461304



Amazing!

I'll try to do a beach shot sometime next week


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> You look lovely. Have a good time.


Thanks! This is the first time I am back here since the island’s closure was ordered by our President.  It reopened in October last year.  Much cleaner now!! 


ksuromax said:


> Hello!
> great view!
> look, what i've got!


Oh wow!!! I like it!! Have you been here? 


papertiger said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I'll try to do a beach shot sometime next week


Thanks!! Will wait for your beach shot!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Oh wow!!! I like it!! Have you been here?


 no, i haven't (yet?) 
my colleague has just returned from there and gave me this keyring


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> no, i haven't (yet?)
> my colleague has just returned from there and gave me this keyring


It’s no longer chaotic here as before the closure.  A lot nicer IMO!  Hope you could visit.


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> It’s no longer chaotic here as before the closure.  A lot nicer IMO!  Hope you could visit.


maybe, some day....


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Lovely
> 
> Why 'holy cow'? was it an HG or a very sought after style/colour/combo etc


Because Balenciaga hardly ever made the City in calfskin, and all rare ones they ever did were somewhat special ones, and finally after almost never-ending wait they made a CLASSIC iconic model in calfskin! they are as rare as bird's teeth, and if one ever shows up in the secondary market, it sells in no time!
I was lucky to get mine brand new, black and in regular size!!(found it in Italy) 
here in the boutiques they only had sizes S and Mini and only in blue and bordeaux, which is NOT CLASSIC, timeless and iconic, iykwim
so, it's HOLY because of all above said and COW because it's calfskin


----------



## ksuromax

Further to my post above,
here are the calfskin City bags Bal made over the years (i might be missing something, though)
Ring City, flat studs fully covered by leather


Glazed calfskin with special finish on the handles



Blackout City, with NO hardware


St Valentine's LE Blackout covered with love messages in various languages 


Amp plate City


Ombre City with muted gold hw


 Topstitch City


Riva City with perforations and special hw


Highlight City


----------



## ksuromax

11th snap didn't squeeze in, have to post separately
Vibrato City, grained calfskin
these were made with either gold, or silver hw

p.s. pics are credit to various sites


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Because Balenciaga hardly ever made the City in calfskin, and all rare ones they ever did were somewhat special ones, and finally after almost never-ending wait they made a CLASSIC iconic model in calfskin! they are as rare as bird's teeth, and if one ever shows up in the secondary market, it sells in no time!
> I was lucky to get mine brand new, black and in regular size!!(found it in Italy)
> here in the boutiques they only had sizes S and Mini and only in blue and bordeaux, which is NOT CLASSIC, timeless and iconic, iykwim
> so, it's HOLY because of all above said and COW because it's calfskin



Ah, thanks for enlightening me (I only have one Bal bag, I have more NG RTW and some fabulous boots). That's excellent that you have such a classic in a hardy and beautiful leather.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Ah, thanks for enlightening me (I only have one Bal bag, I have more NG RTW and some fabulous boots). That's excellent that you have such a classic in a hardy and beautiful leather.


sorry for going OTT  
but i just love 'em, rare and special ones!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Further to my post above,
> here are the calfskin City bags Bal made over the years (i might be missing something, though)
> Ring City, flat studs fully covered by leather
> View attachment 4461597
> 
> Glazed calfskin with special finish on the handles
> View attachment 4461598
> View attachment 4461599
> 
> Blackout City, with NO hardware
> View attachment 4461600
> 
> St Valentine's LE Blackout covered with love messages in various languages
> View attachment 4461602
> 
> Amp plate City
> View attachment 4461603
> 
> Ombre City with muted gold hw
> View attachment 4461604
> 
> Topstitch City
> View attachment 4461605
> 
> Riva City with perforations and special hw
> View attachment 4461607
> 
> Highlight City
> View attachment 4461618


Top stitch one is called pick stitch I believe...


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> sorry for going OTT
> but i just love 'em, rare and special ones!



That's OK. I carried my Rouge H Box Bolide today (although many may argue it's more a Autumn/Winter colour I disagree). I was smiling inside thinking what a priceless rare and elegant baby she is. The best leather, the best model and the best era Rouge H Hermes ever produced (RH is often so much more brown undertones now). Soooo I know how you feel, we all do. When we find a very special bag, maybe not so well known as a Himalaya croc Birkin etc but for someone 'in the know' a super-rare item like all the planets in Aquarius for an astrologer or something it's totally understandable to go OTT,  WE understand.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> That's OK. I carried my Rouge H Box Bolide today (although many may argue it's more a Autumn/Winter colour I disagree). I was smiling inside thinking what a priceless rare and elegant baby she is. The best leather, the best model and the best era Rouge H Hermes ever produced (RH is often so much more brown undertones now). Soooo I know how you feel, we all do. When we find a very special bag, maybe not so well known as a Himalaya croc Birkin etc but for someone 'in the know' a super-rare item like all the planets in Aquarius for an astrologer or something it's totally understandable to go OTT,  WE understand.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Top stitch one is called pick stitch I believe...


thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> 11th snap didn't squeeze in, have to post separately
> Vibrato City, grained calfskin
> these were made with either gold, or silver hw
> 
> p.s. pics are credit to various sites


I am learning so much. Yours is my favorite. Is it heavy?


----------



## dcooney4

A bag sold at the consignment shop today. Ugh at such a low price it made my stomach turn. At that price I should have just kept it. Oh well live and learn. It was a huge tote so at least now I have a huge space in my closet. Also two small pouches sold. One was leather and one was beaded with a cat face.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I can't believe it is almost mid June here and we are still getting lots of heavy rain days. Sunshine one day then two days rain. My poor little wicker bags is not getting worn. Thank goodness I have  already finished the two summer bags challenge. *What have you all been doing that is fun that is not bag related?* Dh and I have been going for drives in new areas just to see what is there. For me it is fun and I get new reference photos for my painting and he gets to try out new restaurants to eat at.


Um... getting quotes to have a new roof put on our house this summer! Fun, fun, fun.  (And to think, when I was in my teens, I couldn't WAIT until I was a grownup!)

Your drives to new areas do sound like a lot of fun. What sorts of subjects do you especially like to paint?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That sounds fun.
> 
> We have had rain here but because there was such long, dry spell before it was really needed.
> 
> Before it poured with rain on Sunday we made it to an antiques centre. It's absolutely huge. I came away with beaded flapper dress and almost bought a silk collapsable top-hat but though the burn mark on the front too pronounced so eventually left it (I have another in its original leather case so the 'new' would have only been an extra). Then we went to see a friend who was going to Milan the next day and went to the beach. I walk on the beach a lot even in the rain. Everything else is work, work, work and a bit of yoga.


That beaded flapper dress sounds like a real treat! Is it from the 1920s?


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Bag #6
> Balenciaga calfskin city aka 'Holy Cow'
> Bal sneakers and a bracelet to complete the look


Dare I say it? *Holy cow!!!! 

  *


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hello from our beautiful island of Boracay!  My new Tumi joins me on our walk along the beach.
> View attachment 4461304


It's beautiful there. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Um... getting quotes to have a new roof put on our house this summer! Fun, fun, fun.  (And to think, when I was in my teens, I couldn't WAIT until I was a grownup!)
> 
> Your drives to new areas do sound like a lot of fun. What sorts of subjects do you especially like to paint?


Mostly landscapes or animals! Like the painting in my avatar.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dcooney4 said:


> Mostly landscapes or animals! Like the painting in my avatar.


It's a beautiful painting!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Checking in with my monthly challenge!

I am at 7/10 for 10 in 31. And then I wore my trusty packable nylon hiking backpack from Henri Bendel on my first summer hike. It's super lightweight and has comfortable wide straps, perfect for day hikes. I'll count that for 1/2 for my summer madness!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Um... getting quotes to have a new roof put on our house this summer! Fun, fun, fun.  (And to think, when I was in my teens, I couldn't WAIT until I was a grownup!)
> 
> Your drives to new areas do sound like a lot of fun. What sorts of subjects do you especially like to paint?


I also wanted to wish you luck with the new roof.


----------



## dcooney4

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's a beautiful painting!!


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I am learning so much. Yours is my favorite. Is it heavy?


not at all! light like a feather!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Dare I say it? *Holy cow!!!!
> 
> *


sure!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

ksuromax said:


> Further to my post above,
> here are the calfskin City bags Bal made over the years (i might be missing something, though)
> Ring City, flat studs fully covered by leather
> View attachment 4461597
> 
> Glazed calfskin with special finish on the handles
> View attachment 4461598
> View attachment 4461599
> 
> Blackout City, with NO hardware
> View attachment 4461600
> 
> St Valentine's LE Blackout covered with love messages in various languages
> View attachment 4461602
> 
> Amp plate City
> View attachment 4461603
> 
> Ombre City with muted gold hw
> View attachment 4461604
> 
> Topstitch City
> View attachment 4461605
> 
> Riva City with perforations and special hw
> View attachment 4461607
> 
> Highlight City
> View attachment 4461618


All very interesting.  You're a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I'm moving on from least used bags to the summer bag challenge. It is going to be another dark and rainy weekend (boo) but I'm going to wear this neon pink mini mac anyway.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

dcooney4 said:


> Mostly landscapes or animals! Like the painting in my avatar.


Love seeing others art. Do you paint in oil or acrylic? Or both!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Mostly landscapes or animals! Like the painting in my avatar.


I love the painting in your avatar! 
I photograph mostly coastlines, because of where we live, but sometimes I focus (pun intended) on plants.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I also wanted to wish you luck with the new roof.


Thank you! We've never needed to have a roof put on before, so this is new territory, but the company we chose seems solid. Several of our neighbors have used them in the past few years, and they don't report any horror stories. It won't happen until August, so we have some time to prepare ourselves.


----------



## ElainePG

OhHelloDoll said:


> I'm moving on from least used bags to the summer bag challenge. It is going to be another dark and rainy weekend (boo) but I'm going to wear this neon pink mini mac anyway.
> View attachment 4462614


Such a happy color!


----------



## ElainePG

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Checking in with my monthly challenge!
> 
> I am at 7/10 for 10 in 31. And then I wore my trusty packable nylon hiking backpack from Henri Bendel on my first summer hike. It's super lightweight and has comfortable wide straps, perfect for day hikes. I'll count that for 1/2 for my summer madness!


Great collection.
I just love the one in the top row, far left, with the heart on it. What is that?


----------



## ksuromax

Bag #7 today Mulberry Lily (M) 
she's had FUN today!  
Outside... 


... Inside!!


----------



## ksuromax

OhHelloDoll said:


> All very interesting.  You're a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## dcooney4

OhHelloDoll said:


> Love seeing others art. Do you paint in oil or acrylic? Or both!


Acrylic and water soluble oil.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> That's OK. I carried my Rouge H Box Bolide today (although many may argue it's more a Autumn/Winter colour I disagree). I was smiling inside thinking what a priceless rare and elegant baby she is. The best leather, the best model and the best era Rouge H Hermes ever produced (RH is often so much more brown undertones now). Soooo I know how you feel, we all do. When we find a very special bag, maybe not so well known as a Himalaya croc Birkin etc but for someone 'in the know' a super-rare item like all the planets in Aquarius for an astrologer or something it's totally understandable to go OTT,  WE understand.



What year is your box Bolide from? I’m curious what era you think was best for Rouge H.


----------



## catsinthebag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Checking in with my monthly challenge!
> 
> I am at 7/10 for 10 in 31. And then I wore my trusty packable nylon hiking backpack from Henri Bendel on my first summer hike. It's super lightweight and has comfortable wide straps, perfect for day hikes. I'll count that for 1/2 for my summer madness!



Your orange bag with the heart makes me smile.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> A bag sold at the consignment shop today. Ugh at such a low price it made my stomach turn. At that price I should have just kept it. Oh well live and learn. It was a huge tote so at least now I have a huge space in my closet. Also two small pouches sold. One was leather and one was beaded with a cat face.



I feel your pain. The last bag I had at consignment didn’t sell so I had to go in and pick it up. I felt like I was collecting an orphan, but I know I won’t wear it so I’m going to send it to my sister. Hopefully that will feel better than getting pennies on the dollar. This bag has made me kick myself repeatedly because I bought the bag, realized it probably wasn’t right for me, returned it, and then not too long after, bought it _again_. What was I thinking?


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Checking in with my monthly challenge!
> 
> I am at 7/10 for 10 in 31. And then I wore my trusty packable nylon hiking backpack from Henri Bendel on my first summer hike. It's super lightweight and has comfortable wide straps, perfect for day hikes. I'll count that for 1/2 for my summer madness!


Great pics and great rotating BBB19!


OhHelloDoll said:


> I'm moving on from least used bags to the summer bag challenge. It is going to be another dark and rainy weekend (boo) but I'm going to wear this neon pink mini mac anyway.
> View attachment 4462614


Fantastic colour for summer!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I feel your pain. The last bag I had at consignment didn’t sell so I had to go in and pick it up. I felt like I was collecting an orphan, but I know I won’t wear it so I’m going to send it to my sister. Hopefully that will feel better than getting pennies on the dollar. This bag has made me kick myself repeatedly because I bought the bag, realized it probably wasn’t right for me, returned it, and then not too long after, bought it _again_. What was I thinking?


Which bag was your boomerang bag?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Which bag was your boomerang bag?


I was just going to ask the same question!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Which bag was your boomerang bag?





ElainePG said:


> I was just going to ask the same question!!!



“Boomerang bag,” I like it! 

It’s the Longchamp 3-D tote in cognac. I fell in love with the color and how lightweight it is. But the combination of lack of structure, a single snap closure when a zipper would have been so much better, and a too thin, too long, non-adjustable crossbody strap were too much for me to get over. The bag isn’t comfortable to use. I’ve been looking at it and reaching for something else for three years. It’s time to let it go.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> “Boomerang bag,” I like it!
> 
> It’s the Longchamp 3-D tote in cognac. I fell in love with the color and how lightweight it is. But the combination of lack of structure, a single snap closure when a zipper would have been so much better, and a too thin, too long, non-adjustable crossbody strap were too much for me to get over. The bag isn’t comfortable to use. I’ve been looking at it and reaching for something else for three years. It’s time to let it go.


Yes, the colour is beautiful. You’ve been patient (three years!) and identified numerous functional issues. Your BV and Chanel totes are nicer, in my opinion. It’s too bad the bag didn’t sell. I hope your sister can enjoy the bag.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> What year is your box Bolide from? I’m curious what era you think was best for Rouge H.



It' 1990s. I like 1970s and 1990s box. I like RH best from 1950s and 1990s so this was the perfect Bolide.

Obviously, tones also depend on type of leather but more recently the RH Box is leaning browner. I like brown but RH should be a straight forward shade(d) red. Pure dark red is much easier to mix successfully in the wardrobe.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I feel your pain. The last bag I had at consignment didn’t sell so I had to go in and pick it up. I felt like I was collecting an orphan, but I know I won’t wear it so I’m going to send it to my sister. Hopefully that will feel better than getting pennies on the dollar. This bag has made me kick myself repeatedly because I bought the bag, realized it probably wasn’t right for me, returned it, and then not too long after, bought it _again_. What was I thinking?


Thanks ! I needed to hear I am not alone in this.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Yes, the colour is beautiful. You’ve been patient (three years!) and identified numerous functional issues. Your BV and Chanel totes are nicer, in my opinion. It’s too bad the bag didn’t sell. I hope your sister can enjoy the bag.



Thanks for the encouragement! I agree, the Chanel and BV totes are nicer. They also work better, which matters at least as much to me.

I sent my sister a photo of the Longchamp bag (she lives on the other side of the country). Her reaction was, “I don’t usually wear brown bags, but for _this_ one I’d have to try!” She sounded pretty excited, so hopefully it will work for her.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> It' 1990s. I like 1970s and 1990s box. I like RH best from 1950s and 1990s so this was the perfect Bolide.
> 
> Obviously, tones also depend on type of leather but more recently the RH Box is leaning browner. I like brown but RH should be a straight forward shade(d) red. Pure dark red is much easier to mix successfully in the wardrobe.



I’m so happy you said 1990s, because both of my box Kelly’s are from that era! I agree, Rouge H should be red (rouge!) not brown. To me, Rouge H at its best is cranberry red.

Have we seen your Rouge H Bolide? I can’t remember but it sounds beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so happy you said 1990s, because both of my box Kelly’s are from that era! I agree, Rouge H should be red (rouge!) not brown. To me, Rouge H at its best is cranberry red.
> 
> Have we seen your Rouge H Bolide? I can’t remember but it sounds beautiful.




Couldn't find a pic of when I wore it last but I found one I took this to show a scratch, but actually you can't see the scratches in most lights. I have to remember what I wore, I think a dark denim skirt, navy tee, ruby cashmere cardigan, H reds Iris 90 around my head and Chanel moussie around my neck. I use a Cartujano strap in polished black leather and astrakhan as my preloved beauty didn't have one (sorry Hermes, but it's more grown-up than your current strap selection).


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> Great collection.
> I just love the one in the top row, far left, with the heart on it. What is that?


Thank you very much!  

It's from the Coach outlet, the first Coach x Keith Haring collection (they later had a full retail KH collection). It's the most useful bag ever, and I believe orange matches everything. Great size and nice leather feel, despite it only being outlet Coach! Best $80 bag ever.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Couldn't find a pic of when I wore it last but I found one I took this to show a scratch, but actually you can't see the scratches in most lights. I have to remember what I wore, I think a dark denim skirt, navy tee, ruby cashmere cardigan, H reds Iris 90 around my head and Chanel moussie around my neck. I use a Cartujano strap in polished black leather and astrakhan as my preloved beauty didn't have one (sorry Hermes, but it's more grown-up than your current strap selection).



Your bolide is beautiful.  The scratch, such as it is, looks pretty typical of how box scratches. 

Like you, I’m not enamored of the current H straps — they’re just OK to me, not worth spending that kind of money. When it came out they’d be making straps to be sold separately, my hopes were higher, tbh. I googled Cartujano only to find they’re not available in (nor do they ship to) the US. Oh, well.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Your bolide is beautiful.  The scratch, such as it is, looks pretty typical of how box scratches.
> 
> Like you, I’m not enamored of the current H straps — they’re just OK to me, not worth spending that kind of money. When it came out they’d be making straps to be sold separately, my hopes were higher, tbh. I googled Cartujano only to find they’re not available in (nor do they ship to) the US. Oh, well.



Thank you so much. Yes typical scratch but didn't scare me off buying this bag at all but I try not to 'encourage' any more. The hardware was tarnished too but I think it came from Japan and the humidity can be difficult there.

Like you, I found H straps just OK too. If people have removable straps on several H bags already they could just swap them round if needed. My Gold Porc bolide strap didn't look great on the polished RH. I could use the Cartujano strap on my BBK or even my other Bolide.

I don't know what's happening with Cartujano. I keep recommending them because I love their products. I've never seen such quality outside the usual suspects (H, Delvaux, high-end Gucci etc). The beauty of the designs was so classic and yet innovative and their workmanship was soooo fine..  They are owned by the same (Spanish) people behind Camper (shoes) so they should have no problems with money. The week after I bought this strap I was thinking about a bag and went back to look again and they'd closed the London store. Now the website's a skeleton of what it was. Not even the Spanish site is operational as a shop. I'm hoping they'll get themselves together...


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Couldn't find a pic of when I wore it last but I found one I took this to show a scratch, but actually you can't see the scratches in most lights. I have to remember what I wore, I think a dark denim skirt, navy tee, ruby cashmere cardigan, H reds Iris 90 around my head and Chanel moussie around my neck. I use a Cartujano strap in polished black leather and astrakhan as my preloved beauty didn't have one (sorry Hermes, but it's more grown-up than your current strap selection).


@papertiger A beautiful picture of 1) Box leather, 2) Rouge H and 3) a Bolide.  Heaven!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much. Yes typical scratch but didn't scare me off buying this bag at all but I try not to 'encourage anymore'. The hardware was tarnished too but I think it came from Japan and the humidity can be difficult there.
> 
> Like you, I found H straps just OK too. If people have removable straps on several H bags already they could just swap them round if needed. My Gold Porc bolide strap didn't look great on the polished RH. I could use the Cartujano strap on my BBK or even my other Bolide.
> 
> I don't know what's happening with Cartujano. I keep recommending them because I love their products. I've never seen such quality outside the usual suspects (H, Delvaux, high-end Gucci etc). The beauty of the designs was so classic and yet innovative and their workmanship was soooo fine..  They are owned by the same (Spanish) people behind Camper (shoes) so they should have no problems with money. The week after I bought this strap I was thinking about a bag and went back to look again and they'd closed the London store. Now the website's a skeleton of what it was. Not even the Spanish site is operational as a shop. I'm hoping they'll get themselves together...


I like this Cartujano strap on your Bolide.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I like this Cartujano strap on your Bolide.



I must take a closer pic of the real thing for you. Love the fur coming through and all the stitching. I couldn't find a stock pic either but here's the brown polished leather/suede.





Here are also some pics of the beautiful bags the do/did which also had me breaking my one per year ration. I'm parking them here because the Internet will prob no longer show them soon 'page not found'  If anyone finds any info on Cartujano please let me know.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> I must take a closer pic of the real thing for you. Love the fur coming through and all the stitching. I couldn't find a stock pic either but here's the brown polished leather/suede.
> 
> View attachment 4463628
> 
> 
> 
> Here are also some pics of the beautiful bags the do/did which also had me breaking my one per year ration. I'm parking them here because the Internet will prob no longer show them soon 'page not found'  If anyone finds any info on Cartujano please let me know.



That strap is so cool ... sort of the antithesis of kitschy Fendi-like straps with furry animals hanging off them. Sad that they don’t seem to be available anymore.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Couldn't find a pic of when I wore it last but I found one I took this to show a scratch, but actually you can't see the scratches in most lights. I have to remember what I wore, I think a dark denim skirt, navy tee, ruby cashmere cardigan, H reds Iris 90 around my head and Chanel moussie around my neck. I use a Cartujano strap in polished black leather and astrakhan as my preloved beauty didn't have one (sorry Hermes, but it's more grown-up than your current strap selection).


Oh, it's just gorgeous paired with Samouraïs! And the outfit you wore it with sound exactly right. 
Navy tee, denim skirt, and ruby cardigan sounds as though it sparkled! What shoes/boots were you wearing? I'm trying to incorporate more navy into my wardrobe but it's something of a challenge since I've leaned on black for so many years.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> It' 1990s. I like 1970s and 1990s box. I like RH best from 1950s and 1990s so this was the perfect Bolide.
> 
> Obviously, tones also depend on type of leather but more recently the RH Box is leaning browner. I like brown but RH should be a straight forward shade(d) red. Pure dark red is much easier to mix successfully in the wardrobe.





catsinthebag said:


> I’m so happy you said 1990s, because both of my box Kelly’s are from that era! I agree, Rouge H should be red (rouge!) not brown. To me, Rouge H at its best is cranberry red.
> 
> Have we seen your Rouge H Bolide? I can’t remember but it sounds beautiful.





papertiger said:


> Couldn't find a pic of when I wore it last but I found one I took this to show a scratch, but actually you can't see the scratches in most lights. I have to remember what I wore, I think a dark denim skirt, navy tee, ruby cashmere cardigan, H reds Iris 90 around my head and Chanel moussie around my neck. I use a Cartujano strap in polished black leather and astrakhan as my preloved beauty didn't have one (sorry Hermes, but it's more grown-up than your current strap selection).


Such a beautiful color - Rouge H is probably my favorite color. My Drag 2 (2003) is RH also and still that fabulous red... so beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> I must take a closer pic of the real thing for you. Love the fur coming through and all the stitching. I couldn't find a stock pic either but here's the brown polished leather/suede.
> 
> View attachment 4463628
> 
> 
> 
> Here are also some pics of the beautiful bags the do/did which also had me breaking my one per year ration. I'm parking them here because the Internet will prob no longer show them soon 'page not found'  If anyone finds any info on Cartujano please let me know.


This link worked for me but I put in the UK as my address as Canada wasn't an option...
http://www.cartujano.com/euren/country-selector


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I must take a closer pic of the real thing for you. Love the fur coming through and all the stitching. I couldn't find a stock pic either but here's the brown polished leather/suede.
> 
> View attachment 4463628
> 
> 
> 
> Here are also some pics of the beautiful bags the do/did which also had me breaking my one per year ration. I'm parking them here because the Internet will prob no longer show them soon 'page not found'  If anyone finds any info on Cartujano please let me know.


Great looking straps - beautiful design and execution!


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> This link worked for me but I put in the UK as my address as Canada wasn't an option...
> http://www.cartujano.com/euren/country-selector



You found the online shop?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Oh, it's just gorgeous paired with Samouraïs! And the outfit you wore it with sound exactly right.
> Navy tee, denim skirt, and ruby cardigan sounds as though it sparkled! What shoes/boots were you wearing? I'm trying to incorporate more navy into my wardrobe but it's something of a challenge since I've leaned on black for so many years.



Thank you Elaine

Keep going with the navy, I think it suits you_ really _well. I wore it for school, every single school I went to and it still hasn't put me off the colour.

I wore black DMs. Rough and ready. It's very rare my shoes match my bag although I do wear my Gold Bolide with tan clogs in the Summer. Sometimes I wear Burgundy Hermes Nadege lace-ups with my RH Bolide. They don't match exactly but they're both polished.

Pic is from a while ago


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Such a beautiful color - Rouge H is probably my favorite color. My Drag 2 (2003) is RH also and still that fabulous red... so beautiful.



Your Drag sounds wonderful, what a great model to have in RH. Do you wear it much in Summer? Please let's see it.


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> You found the online shop?


If you look in the FAQs it gives you instructions on how to shop but there doesn't seem to be any shopping link...?


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> If you look in the FAQs it gives you instructions on how to shop but there doesn't seem to be any shopping link...?



I think the FAQs are just left over from before when one _could_ buy online. Hopefully they'll relaunch. I sent them a message so hopefully they'll get in touch.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thank you Elaine
> 
> Keep going with the navy, I think it suits you_ really _well. I wore it for school, every single school I went to and it still hasn't put me off the colour.
> 
> I wore black DMs. Rough and ready. It's very rare my shoes match my bag although I do wear my Gold Bolide with tan clogs in the Summer. Sometimes I wear Burgundy Hermes Nadege lace-ups with my RH Bolide. They don't match exactly but they're both polished.
> 
> Pic is from a while ago


Thank you for the photos. Those Nadege lace-ups are especially wonderful. "Polished" in both senses of the word!


----------



## dcooney4

Just sold a bag I bought because I couldn’t find it in the lacquer version but then later found it. So one more out the door. I contemplated keeping it but realized that is silly. I have a ton more black bags to wear.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you Elaine
> 
> Keep going with the navy, I think it suits you_ really _well. I wore it for school, every single school I went to and it still hasn't put me off the colour.
> 
> I wore black DMs. Rough and ready. It's very rare my shoes match my bag although I do wear my Gold Bolide with tan clogs in the Summer. Sometimes I wear Burgundy Hermes Nadege lace-ups with my RH Bolide. They don't match exactly but they're both polished.
> 
> Pic is from a while ago


Your shoes are fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Your shoes are fabulous!


I agree!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Your Drag sounds wonderful, what a great model to have in RH. Do you wear it much in Summer? Please let's see it.


Sure! 

I wear it whenever it’s required - I don’t think of this as a seasonal color (like white or the toile bags) and if I’m wearing something that needs a red bag - the Drag it is!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Sure!
> 
> I wear it whenever it’s required - I don’t think of this as a seasonal color (like white or the toile bags) and if I’m wearing something that needs a red bag - the Drag it is!
> View attachment 4464451
> 
> View attachment 4464452


Love it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Thank you Elaine
> 
> Keep going with the navy, I think it suits you_ really _well. I wore it for school, every single school I went to and it still hasn't put me off the colour.
> 
> I wore black DMs. Rough and ready. It's very rare my shoes match my bag although I do wear my Gold Bolide with tan clogs in the Summer. Sometimes I wear Burgundy Hermes Nadege lace-ups with my RH Bolide. They don't match exactly but they're both polished.
> 
> Pic is from a while ago


Those shoes!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Love it!


Thank you! It's a great color!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Sure!
> 
> I wear it whenever it’s required - I don’t think of this as a seasonal color (like white or the toile bags) and if I’m wearing something that needs a red bag - the Drag it is!
> View attachment 4464451
> 
> View attachment 4464452



Absolutely, positively stunning in every way!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Those shoes!!



and they still look like new. 

Since Nadege started designing for H the she designs are 100% better and more wearable. I do wish they'd bring back the land boot though. I have 2 pairs but I could have had them in every colour and leather type.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I agree!



Thank you, _still _breaking them in


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the photos. Those Nadege lace-ups are especially wonderful. "Polished" in both senses of the word!



Thanks Elaine. Shame they didn't come in navy too


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Sure!
> 
> I wear it whenever it’s required - I don’t think of this as a seasonal color (like white or the toile bags) and if I’m wearing something that needs a red bag - the Drag it is!
> View attachment 4464451
> 
> View attachment 4464452


The leather on this is


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> I think the FAQs are just left over from before when one _could_ buy online. Hopefully they'll relaunch. I sent them a message so hopefully they'll get in touch.


Please post if you get info, they look like an interesting company.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Absolutely, positively stunning in every way!





ElainePG said:


> The leather on this is


Thank you both!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Sure!
> 
> I wear it whenever it’s required - I don’t think of this as a seasonal color (like white or the toile bags) and if I’m wearing something that needs a red bag - the Drag it is!
> View attachment 4464451
> 
> View attachment 4464452


Your Drag is always a beauty, Cookie!


----------



## catsinthebag

muchstuff said:


> Please post if you get info, they look like an interesting company.



+1


----------



## papertiger

Gucci Anamalier Bright Shoulder Bag was with me all weekend  

I use this as a Summer bag but it could be all year round. I can't believe I thought I could get away with the smaller version, this model is very well organised inside with many pockets but fairly flat. I need every bit of it just for my phone, keys, H agenda, pen/pouch lip balm and cardholder. 

On Sat with red/navy on Sun (much cooler) navy, black and orange (all in my H scarf)


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Your Drag is always a beauty, Cookie!


Thank you sweetie! 


papertiger said:


> Gucci Anamalier Bright Shoulder Bag was with me all weekend
> 
> I use this as a Summer bag but it could be all year round. I can't believe I thought I could get away with the smaller version, this model is very well organised inside with many pockets but fairly flat. I need every bit of it just for my phone, keys, H agenda, pen/pouch lip balm and cardholder.
> 
> On Sat with red/navy on Sun (much cooler) navy, black and orange (all in my H scarf)


That seems like such a versatile color!


----------



## ksuromax

i was back to No6 for a couple of days, but now i'm off to No8! 
No 8 today is BV Cabat


----------



## dcooney4

I am in number 7 now. My Bally small Bernina tote.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> I am in number 7 now. My Bally small Bernina tote.


----------



## dcooney4

Trying to post while Dh drives makes for strange posts. Lol


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> 11th snap didn't squeeze in, have to post separately
> Vibrato City, grained calfskin
> these were made with either gold, or silver hw
> 
> p.s. pics are credit to various sites


I saw the blackout in the outlet. Boy, was it heavy!! I thought without hardware, it would be lighter.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! We've never needed to have a roof put on before, so this is new territory, but the company we chose seems solid. Several of our neighbors have used them in the past few years, and they don't report any horror stories. It won't happen until August, so we have some time to prepare ourselves.


We replaced our roof last year. Everything went very smoothly! I even like the way it looks. I resisted replacing it for longer than I should have because I didn't want to get rid of the wooden shakes.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> We replaced our roof last year. Everything went very smoothly! I even like the way it looks. I resisted replacing it for longer than I should have because I didn't want to get rid of the wooden shakes.


What did you replace it with? More shakes, or asphalt shingles? We're going for asphalt, which is what we have now (it's the original roof, since the house was built in 1988) but the new shingles will look a whole lot better since they have a sort of variegated look about them. So it will be an improvement.

Not that I find roofs all that fascinating a subject! I'd much rather put the $$$ into a really great vacation. But sometimes one has to take a deep breath and be a grownup.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What did you replace it with? More shakes, or asphalt shingles? We're going for asphalt, which is what we have now (it's the original roof, since the house was built in 1988) but the new shingles will look a whole lot better since they have a sort of variegated look about them. So it will be an improvement.
> 
> Not that I find roofs all that fascinating a subject! I'd much rather put the $$$ into a really great vacation. But sometimes one has to take a deep breath and be a grownup.


They're asphalt. You're right, the newer brands look a lot better. I don't like the way our neighbors' roofs look. Ours has some pretty colors that pick up the house's trim. 

There's a house in our neighborhood that had their wooden shakes refreshed a few years ago. It looked great, but now they are replacing the roof. They haven't gotten far enough along to see what they are using, but it makes me wonder what happened with the shakes. We had priced out getting our shakes refreshed around the same time they did, and it was expensive, so now I'm glad we didn't do it.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I saw the blackout in the outlet. Boy, was it heavy!! I thought without hardware, it would be lighter.


yes, that's the price for double layer of the leather... 
but the leather is dreamy


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> i was back to No6 for a couple of days, but now i'm off to No8!
> No 8 today is BV Cabat


----------



## papertiger

Such a pretty colour


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Couldn't find a pic of when I wore it last but I found one I took this to show a scratch, but actually you can't see the scratches in most lights. I have to remember what I wore, I think a dark denim skirt, navy tee, ruby cashmere cardigan, H reds Iris 90 around my head and Chanel moussie around my neck. I use a Cartujano strap in polished black leather and astrakhan as my preloved beauty didn't have one (sorry Hermes, but it's more grown-up than your current strap selection).



Oh. My. 
That is sensational  
I guess my Rouge H plume is more browny red


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Oh. My.
> That is sensational
> I guess my Rouge H plume is more browny red



Well that's nice too. I was offered a RH Swift Bolide in 2009 also a fairly brown-red, the _only_ reason I hesitated (and lost out on the bag) was because I wasn't sure about the phw. 

The problem with vintage bags is that there were many less produced overall. It wasn't ideal for me to buy a bolide with a deep scratch and no strap but sometimes you just can't hang around. There aren't that many RH Plumes around available at any one time.


----------



## papertiger

By the way I've decided to get an Hermes Evelyne in Clemence. I need a slightly larger casual crossbody bag for everyday (so 29). Sometimes I'd still have to carry another handheld. 

Who thinks VertVerone (basically bright jade green) and who thinks black (both ghw)??? I wasn't thinking VVne but then I was shown it 

For those that don't know the colour see @zenith 's post 219 in a very handy comparison pic to the also beautiful BP.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> By the way I've decided to get an Hermes Evelyne in Clemence. I need a slightly larger casual crossbody bag for everyday (so 29). Sometimes I'd still have to carry another handheld.
> 
> Who thinks VertVerone (basically bright jade green) and who thinks black (both ghw)??? I wasn't thinking VVne but then I was shown it
> 
> For those that don't know the colour see @zenith 's post 219 in a very handy comparison pic to the also beautiful BP.



Hmmm ... well, personally I’d go for black, but then, I can’t really incorporate bright greens into my wardrobe. If it was black vs., say, Blue Electrique, my head would be spinning!

But this isn’t for me, it’s for you, and I know you have two bright green H bags already that get a lot of use. Would this one incorporate just as well as the others? VV is a stunning color. One thing to think about is the strap — would having that color across your body be a positive or a negative? I was close to getting a red Evelyne at one point and then realized the strap felt like I was wearing a red seatbelt all the time! I don’t have this issue with my blue one, however.

Also just curious— do you want GHW or is it all that you were offered? I tend to prefer PHW on the Evie because it’s more casual on a casual bag, but the GHW is hot right now. You have a very specific aesthetic (one I admire!) so I was wondering if you were seeking out GHW on purpose.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Hmmm ... well, personally I’d go for black, but then, I can’t really incorporate bright greens into my wardrobe. If it was black vs., say, Blue Electrique, my head would be spinning!
> 
> But this isn’t for me, it’s for you, and I know you have two bright green H bags already that get a lot of use. Would this one incorporate just as well as the others? VV is a stunning color. One thing to think about is the strap — would having that color across your body be a positive or a negative? I was close to getting a red Evelyne at one point and then realized the strap felt like I was wearing a red seatbelt all the time! I don’t have this issue with my blue one, however.
> 
> Also just curious— do you want GHW or is it all that you were offered? I tend to prefer PHW on the Evie because it’s more casual on a casual bag, but the GHW is hot right now. You have a very specific aesthetic (one I admire!) so I was wondering if you were seeking out GHW on purpose.



BElque is stunning. I would have their Paris hat to match too (which I have not worn yet). I'd def prefer phw for that colour for sure. I think these fab, strong colours are good for a second Evie but for what I want it for I should be firm with myself. 

Good point about the seatbelt. 

I think it was the new Evies with ghw that convinced me now is the time to go for one. If phw I would be more likely to go for browns (which is another option) I have equal g/phw on H bags. Some colours I prefer one and some the other but black I prefer that little touch of gold. Of course I could use the black strap on both my bolides and Kelly too the VV I can't imagine a would. That's the other point of course, for the price of the Evie I'd be getting an extra H strap. I could also use my black Cartujano strap with a black Evie to dress it up, that is one stunning strap. 

I think you may have talked me into waiting for the black


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> By the way I've decided to get an Hermes Evelyne in Clemence. I need a slightly larger casual crossbody bag for everyday (so 29). Sometimes I'd still have to carry another handheld.
> 
> Who thinks VertVerone (basically bright jade green) and who thinks black (both ghw)??? I wasn't thinking VVne but then I was shown it
> 
> For those that don't know the colour see @zenith 's post 219 in a very handy comparison pic to the also beautiful BP.


while i know that you can pull off the greens very well i still vote for black, simply because it's a (relatively) large bag meant to be worn xbody, means a lot of bumping and scratching will be unavoidable, and black is much easier to touch up, plus zero worry about denim transfer


----------



## ksuromax

No 9 today  
Balenciaga Air Hobo, size S


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> while i know that you can pull off the greens very well i still vote for black, simply because it's a (relatively) large bag meant to be worn xbody, means a lot of bumping and scratching will be unavoidable, and black is much easier to touch up, plus zero worry about denim transfer



Very true. 

I'm so pleased you guys are talking sense to me. Maybe because my other green bags are a big success I got a little carried away.


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> No 9 today
> Balenciaga Air Hobo, size S



I like the shape (and colour) of this one! I've never seen that model before.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I like the shape (and colour) of this one! I've never seen that model before.


don't worry, most of the new SA's haven't either  
i was made for a short period of time, i managed to snag 2


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> No 9 today
> Balenciaga Air Hobo, size S


The color on this is one is so pretty.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> The color on this is one is so pretty.


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Great restraint Sparkle! You made me laugh about the “let sleeping handbags lie,” comment.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your recent scarf additions! So lovely to hear that you are getting exactly what you want in the exact colourway you want. Waving at my fellow cashmere lover, I’ve heard a few people mention they like their Equipment Sloane Cashmere sweater. I don’t have one, it’s on my watch list. Also Everlane and JCrew get mentioned when it comes to cashmere sweaters. Here’s a link for a review of cashmere sweaters, https://www.rankandstyle.com/top-10-list/best-cashmere-sweater
> 
> 
> Have a fantastic Paris trip! Will you be taking your BBK beauty? I am label conscious, too. You are normal. When I was growing up I got some of my clothes at the discount rack of the local department store and had hand me downs from cousins. In junior high I so craved the labels the popular kids wore. I can afford to buy nice things now, and while I don’t lean towards monogram at the moment, I still lean toward certain brands I am familiar with. At least I am conscious of this bias, I have to remind myself to broaden the net of things I look at. There are so many great recommendations from this group, of different brands and styles of bags that work for them and their lifestyle, I have learned a ton!
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have great self awareness of what you like and what works for you! Will you be sharing pics of your new addition?



As promised, here are my two newest Chanel additions...I'm still trying to do one in, one out, but things aren't moving


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> As promised, here are my two newest Chanel additions...I'm still trying to do one in, one out, but things aren't moving
> View attachment 4468152
> View attachment 4468153


Very cool! I did not know Chanel did stuff like this.


----------



## dcooney4

Bag number 9


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Very cool! I did not know Chanel did stuff like this.


I know right? Think Chanel and it's structured bags for the most part. But if you search around there are older bags like these.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Bag number 9


So cute and summery!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bags 8, 9, and 10 of my challenge! That was super fun. And I pushed myself to wear some of my most favorite bags at the end! 

Now I just have to figure out how to cut down what I carry, and wear another summer bag…


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Bags 8, 9, and 10 of my challenge! That was super fun. And I pushed myself to wear some of my most favorite bags at the end!
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to cut down what I carry, and wear another summer bag…


I can't remember, is your Coach shopping bag pre-creed, NYC, or US reissue?


----------



## ksuromax

#10 
Balenciaga Blackout Valentine's Day special edition clutch


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> As promised, here are my two newest Chanel additions...I'm still trying to do one in, one out, but things aren't moving
> View attachment 4468152
> View attachment 4468153


So is this one bag, or two? I'm having trouble telling from the photos (but then again, my eyes are a little blurry today... I haven't been getting much sleep).

ETA: Oh, wait. I just took a closer look and can now see that they are two completely different bags. The leather on the top one looks so interesting! Is it stamped to make that pattern? It doesn't look like the usual Chanel quilting.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Bag number 9


Pretty straw bag! Just right for the first day of summer.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> As promised, here are my two newest Chanel additions...I'm still trying to do one in, one out, but things aren't moving
> View attachment 4468152
> View attachment 4468153


Congratulations on your Chanel additions! Good luck with your sales.



dcooney4 said:


> Bag number 9


Fabulous summer bag!


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Bags 8, 9, and 10 of my challenge! That was super fun. And I pushed myself to wear some of my most favorite bags at the end!
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to cut down what I carry, and wear another summer bag…


Pretty bags - I especially like your red one!



ksuromax said:


> #10
> Balenciaga Blackout Valentine's Day special edition clutch


You have great fun bags ksuromax!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> So is this one bag, or two? I'm having trouble telling from the photos (but then again, my eyes are a little blurry today... I haven't been getting much sleep).
> 
> ETA: Oh, wait. I just took a closer look and can now see that they are two completely different bags. The leather on the top one looks so interesting! Is it stamped to make that pattern? It doesn't look like the usual Chanel quilting.


From what I can find it's called a diamond stitch hobo. The quilting lines are actually stitched into the bag. And I totally get the blurry eye thing, by evening I can barely see. I don't know if it's seasonal or just old age for me .


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your Chanel additions! Good luck with your sales.
> 
> 
> Fabulous summer bag!


Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> I can't remember, is your Coach shopping bag pre-creed, NYC, or US reissue?


It's pre-creed! It's got the rainbow stripe lining


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's pre-creed! It's got the rainbow stripe lining


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> You have great fun bags ksuromax!


thank you very much!


----------



## msd_bags

I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).  

And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).
> 
> And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.
> View attachment 4469473


Happy Belated Birthday and I love your new bag. You look lovely too. Maybe try some yoga or something similar at home to try and relieve some of the stress.


----------



## dcooney4

This month I have done summer madness, lighten the load and the ten in 31 challenge. I can't finish the three least used three times, because it one was also a summer bag and after wear number 2 I sold her.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday and I love your new bag. You look lovely too. Maybe try some yoga or something similar at home to try and relieve some of the stress.


Thanks!  I really need to de-stress.


dcooney4 said:


> This month I have done summer madness, lighten the load and the ten in 31 challenge. I can't finish the three least used three times, because it one was also a summer bag and after wear number 2 I sold her.


It’s good that you sold it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you 


msd_bags said:


> I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).
> 
> And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.
> View attachment 4469473


So sweet of your sister to celebrate your bday like that! I love that bag! Hope you enjoyed your Sunday celebration


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).
> 
> And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.
> View attachment 4469473


I hope you feel better soon. Happy belated birthday and congratulations on your new bag, it looks lovely on you! My DH practices meditation and he says he finds it helpful. Is it something you might consider trying? My confession, I’ve tried it and didn’t stick with it.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> This month I have done summer madness, lighten the load and the ten in 31 challenge. I can't finish the three least used three times, because it one was also a summer bag and after wear number 2 I sold her.


Congratulations on your challenges, especially the assessment of your summer bag and quick sale! You didn’t need to wear it three times.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).
> 
> And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.
> View attachment 4469473


You look great! Happy birthday and the new bag is lovely!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Two new purchases for me 

1) Tumi ‘Just in Case’ Voyageur Tote in Ombré Pink.
2) Gucci Padlock Medium in Signature leather (white with gold hardware)

Very pleased with them both


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Two new purchases for me
> 
> 1) Tumi ‘Just in Case’ Voyageur Tote in Ombré Pink.
> 2) Gucci Padlock Medium in Signature leather (white with gold hardware)
> 
> Very pleased with them both


Congratulations on your new summer beauties, so pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Happy belated birthday and congratulations on your new bag, it looks lovely on you! My DH practices meditation and he says he finds it helpful. Is it something you might consider trying? My confession, I’ve tried it and didn’t stick with it.


Thanks!  I do not know where to begin with meditation...


Miss_Dawn said:


> Two new purchases for me
> 
> 1) Tumi ‘Just in Case’ Voyageur Tote in Ombré Pink.
> 2) Gucci Padlock Medium in Signature leather (white with gold hardware)
> 
> Very pleased with them both


I got myself the same Tumi Just in Case tote, but in blue!  That white Gucci is divine!!  Enjoy using this beauty!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new summer beauties, so pretty!





msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  I do not know where to begin with meditation...
> 
> I got myself the same Tumi Just in Case tote, but in blue!  That white Gucci is divine!!  Enjoy using this beauty!



Thank you both very much! 

@msd_bags I don’t meditate, but I have tried a few features on the Calm app, and it’s built into my Google Home as well. You can do guided meditations with that


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Two new purchases for me
> 
> 1) Tumi ‘Just in Case’ Voyageur Tote in Ombré Pink.
> 2) Gucci Padlock Medium in Signature leather (white with gold hardware)
> 
> Very pleased with them both


This is very pretty . The Gucci is so chic and the tumi is a perfect bring along in that  it is cute and practical.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> This is very pretty . The Gucci is so chic and the tumi is a perfect bring along in that  it is cute and practical.


Thank you very much!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> From what I can find it's called a diamond stitch hobo. The quilting lines are actually stitched into the bag. And I totally get the blurry eye thing, by evening I can barely see. *I don't know if it's seasonal or just old age for me* .


It's seasonal! It's seasonal! 
At least that's what I keep telling myself...


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).
> 
> And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.
> View attachment 4469473


It's a great bag, and your outfit is terrific.

But gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about your work stress, and your blood pressure shooting up! That's got to be really worrisome. I'm glad that your doctor was able to see you quickly. I hope that the change to your medication makes a difference.

Happy birthday, a day late!


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both very much!
> 
> @msd_bags I don’t meditate, but I have tried a few features on the Calm app, and it’s built into my Google Home as well. You can do guided meditations with that


I'm going to check that out. I've been using the new Apple AirPods for the past couple of months and I like them a lot.  I use them to listen to a book while I'm on the treadmill. With the Calm app, it looks as though I could pop them in a little bit before I want to fall asleep at night, bring up the app, and do a bit of meditation?


----------



## ElainePG

This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess. 

Here's what happened. 
Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!

And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> It's seasonal! It's seasonal!
> At least that's what I keep telling myself...


I'll go with that


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!
> 
> And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4470713
> View attachment 4470714
> View attachment 4470715
> View attachment 4470716


Fantastic job of cleaning her up!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!
> 
> And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4470713
> View attachment 4470714
> View attachment 4470715
> View attachment 4470716



Wow, you did a great job! Such a relief that you managed to fix it!!

For the Calm app, yes you should be able to do that. I find it annoying that a lot of the content is locked on the app (you have to pay) but you can access content via google home, which is pretty cool functionality for the home assistant


----------



## ElainePG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Wow, you did a great job! Such a relief that you managed to fix it!!
> 
> For the Calm app, yes you should be able to do that. I find it annoying that a lot of the content is locked on the app (you have to pay) but *you can access content via google home*, which is pretty cool functionality for the home assistant


Just downloaded the app, and of course it wants me to pay to unlock content. But I want to try it first.
I wonder if Siri will allow me to access the content? I don't have Google Home, but I have the whole Apple Music system and the Apple speakers.
I'll teest it out later, after dinner. Right now I'm off to the treadmill.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!
> 
> And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4470713
> View attachment 4470714
> View attachment 4470715
> View attachment 4470716


Wow that really worked.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> It's a great bag, and your outfit is terrific.
> 
> But gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about your work stress, and your blood pressure shooting up! That's got to be really worrisome. I'm glad that your doctor was able to see you quickly. I hope that the change to your medication makes a difference.
> 
> Happy birthday, a day late!


Thanks Elaine!  I've had more stressful moments before, I really wonder why the BP is shooting up now!  


ElainePG said:


> This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!
> 
> And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!


What a great job Elaine!! I'm happy too that you restored your back to its pristine condition.


ElainePG said:


> Just downloaded the app, and of course it wants me to pay to unlock content. But I want to try it first.
> I wonder if Siri will allow me to access the content? I don't have Google Home, but I have the whole Apple Music system and the Apple speakers.
> I'll teest it out later, after dinner. Right now I'm off to the treadmill.


I also downloaded the app and found that free trial is good only for 7 days.  So I have not proceeded.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I also downloaded the app and found that free trial is good only for 7 days.  So I have not proceeded.


I'm not positive, but I *think* that some parts of the app can be used without committing to the free trial. I didn't sign up for the free trial, and I was able to get into the 7-day mindfulness meditation. I did the first one late this afternoon, when I was icing my knee after I went on the treadmill. It was a pretty good intro to meditation: the woman's voice was pleasant to listen to, and it was only 12 minutes... all I could handle! 

Ironic, though, that figuring out how to use a "de-stressing" app might cause... um... stress?????


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Wow that really worked.


Yes, I was really relieved.


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).
> 
> And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.
> View attachment 4469473


Happy Birthday!!  
Congrats on your new abd very lovely bag, and take good rest!! don't let the stress spoil your fun! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Two new purchases for me
> 
> 1) Tumi ‘Just in Case’ Voyageur Tote in Ombré Pink.
> 2) Gucci Padlock Medium in Signature leather (white with gold hardware)
> 
> Very pleased with them both


Lovely Gucci, perfect for the summer! Enjoy! 


ElainePG said:


> This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!
> 
> And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4470713
> View attachment 4470714
> View attachment 4470715
> View attachment 4470716


Brilliant job!  
really awesome result!


----------



## ksuromax

i've accomplished 10 on 30 a bit earlier, even managed to return back to some of the bags for the second time, and today moved on to #11 
BV large Veneta today


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> i've accomplished 10 on 30 a bit earlier, even managed to return back to some of the bags for the second time, and today moved on to #11
> BV large Veneta today


Is that a BV pendant you're wearing? The "braiding" design is a perfect match to your fabulous bag!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Is that a BV pendant you're wearing? The "braiding" design is a perfect match to your fabulous bag!


yes, it is! good eye!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> yes, it is! good eye!


I just got new computer glasses! They seem to be working!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I just got new computer glasses! They seem to be working!


Computer glasses? Specific to computer use?


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Computer glasses? Specific to computer use?


I wear "progressive" glasses most of the time. Distance vision on the top, middle vision in the center, and closeup vision (like, for reading) down at the bottom. But the distance and middle section of those glasses aren't necessary when I'm looking at a computer screen, since I'm a set distance away at all times. So these glasses are single-vision only, not progressive, to allow me to see when I'm looking at the computer screen.

Long answer to a short question!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I wear "progressive" glasses most of the time. Distance vision on the top, middle vision in the center, and closeup vision (like, for reading) down at the bottom. But the distance and middle section of those glasses aren't necessary when I'm looking at a computer screen, since I'm a set distance away at all times. So these glasses are single-vision only, not progressive, to allow me to see when I'm looking at the computer screen.
> 
> Long answer to a short question!


I have progressives too, that’s a really good idea.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!
> 
> And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4470713
> View attachment 4470714
> View attachment 4470715
> View attachment 4470716


Great job, the repair work looks fantastic!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  I do not know where to begin with meditation...
> 
> I got myself the same Tumi Just in Case tote, but in blue!  That white Gucci is divine!!  Enjoy using this beauty!


Hi msd, “Headspace” is the app my DH uses. It’s a paid app and I recall there was a free (10 session?) trial period. The narrator has an English accent (male). Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Hi msd, “Headspace” is the app my DH uses. It’s a paid app and I recall there was a free (10 session?) trial period. The narrator has an English accent (male). Best wishes and good luck!


Thanks!! Will check this out.


----------



## ksuromax

№12 today 
and one of my NEW INs 
BV large Veneta


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> №12 today
> and one of my NEW INs
> BV large Veneta


Wow, gorgeous bag!! And gorgeous you!!


----------



## Annabel Lee

ksuromax said:


> №12 today
> and one of my NEW INs
> BV large Veneta



Gorgeous bag, gorgeous look, but that lipstick steals the show! Great color.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I’ve not been here much because of a very hectic and taxing schedule. On Friday my blood pressure shoot up, probably due to stress, I’m not really sure.  We have a big event at work next week and I’m the chairman of the committee-in-charge and the responsibility is just too stressful! I went to my doctor and she changed my maintenance med.  On Saturday, my birthday, I had to do house chores!  We have water shortage now because of the extended dry season and so we have to take advantage of the hours of availability of supply. I only celebrated today (Sunday).
> 
> And I also received today the bag gifted to me by my sister in the US! She is grateful that I handled some transaction for her here so she bought this for me!! Meet my new small Prada nylon bag.  It’s in dark navy blue.
> View attachment 4469473



Congrats on your new bag and a Happy belated Birthday. I am very sorry about so much stress around you ATM and your health. I hope it eases soon.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> Two new purchases for me
> 
> 1) Tumi ‘Just in Case’ Voyageur Tote in Ombré Pink.
> 2) Gucci Padlock Medium in Signature leather (white with gold hardware)
> 
> Very pleased with them both



You should be pleased with them, they are very pretty and perfect for this time of year. Did you have Summer in mind when you bought them?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Bag number 9



Love this


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Bags 8, 9, and 10 of my challenge! That was super fun. And I pushed myself to wear some of my most favorite bags at the end!
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to cut down what I carry, and wear another summer bag…



These are all so gorgeous for Summer fun


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> #10
> Balenciaga Blackout Valentine's Day special edition clutch



Cool!


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> As promised, here are my two newest Chanel additions...I'm still trying to do one in, one out, but things aren't moving
> View attachment 4468152
> View attachment 4468153



Loving the Chanel leather


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This was my weekend project. I somehow managed to get color transfer on the inside handle of my yellow Balenciaga a few months ago. After panicking, I discovered that Lovin' My Bags has a product called "Bye Bye Dye." (No, this isn't a plug for the company or the product, though I do use a bunch of their stuff). I wrote to Barbara, the company owner, asking her exactly how to use the product, but she never replied.  So on Saturday I just took my best guess.
> 
> Here's what happened.
> Note: this was a time-consuming process! It took quite a bit of fiddling, and a whole lot of rubbing... I don't know whether that's because I waited too long before attempting to remove the stain, or whether the product just isn't terribly strong. But at least the stains finally came off, and the yellow dye didn't come off with them! Whew!
> 
> And remind me never to wear dark navy jeans again when I carry this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4470713
> View attachment 4470714
> View attachment 4470715
> View attachment 4470716



Wow, great job. I think it's better if the product isn't too strong, you did such a amazing transformation


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> №12 today
> and one of my NEW INs
> BV large Veneta



I can't believe that's a Large. Looks great and perfect with your lippy


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I can't believe that's a Large. Looks great and perfect with your lippy


thanks! it is large, indeed  


Annabel Lee said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous look, but that lipstick steals the show! Great color.


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Loving the Chanel leather


Thanks, I'm trying not to get too into Chanel...


----------



## dcooney4

I went to a sample / warehouse sale yesterday. I picked up three things that are quite large but I don’t know which lists to put them on . For now I put them in my hand bag list. Two are backpacks and one is a huge tote that can go crossbody. Would you count them as travel bags/ Sport or hand  Bags? I also traded a bag with a friend so I guess one out one in with that. I added a picture of the new stuff to get your opinion.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I went to a sample / warehouse sale yesterday. I picked up three things that are quite large but I don’t know which lists to put them on . For now I put them in my hand bag list. Two are backpacks and one is a huge tote that can go crossbody. Would you count them as travel bags/ Sport or hand  Bags? I also traded a bag with a friend so I guess one out one in with that. I added a picture of the new stuff to get your opinion.


It would depend on what you use them for. If you are going to carry them as you would a handbag, that is the correct list. If you are only going to use them for travel, then I wouldn't count them as handbags. I love that tote.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> It would depend on what you use them for. If you are going to carry them as you would a handbag, that is the correct list. If you are only going to use them for travel, then I wouldn't count them as handbags. I love that tote.


Thanks! I don’t know yet. The purple backpack has a travel sleeve but the blue one has outside slip pockets.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> You should be pleased with them, they are very pretty and perfect for this time of year. Did you have Summer in mind when you bought them?


Thank you very much! Yes I had summer in mind when I bought the Gucci  For the Tumi, I’m going through a bit of a pink luggage / travel accessories phase, hence the pink tote


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> I went to a sample / warehouse sale yesterday. I picked up three things that are quite large but I don’t know which lists to put them on . For now I put them in my hand bag list. Two are backpacks and one is a huge tote that can go crossbody. Would you count them as travel bags/ Sport or hand  Bags? I also traded a bag with a friend so I guess one out one in with that. I added a picture of the new stuff to get your opinion.


I would classify these as travel bags. They look very practical. I especially like the ruffled backpack.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> I would classify these as travel bags. They look very practical. I especially like the ruffled backpack.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

I think with backpacks it is tricky my small leather Marc Jacobs and my small Orla Kiely  are handbag size and count as that. I try not to have to many in the travel/ sport category.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> №12 today
> and one of my NEW INs
> BV large Veneta


Ooh... *RED*!!!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> №12 today
> and one of my NEW INs
> BV large Veneta


Great reds, my favourites are the red lips and Large Veneta - perfect reds!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Ooh... *RED*!!!





More bags said:


> Great reds, my favourites are the red lips and Large Veneta - perfect reds!


thanks, Ladies!


----------



## dcooney4

I think for now I am going to count them as handbags because I ran out of room where I store the sport stuff and suitcases. Unless I can reconfigure it before the 30 th. I am hoping more stuff sells the next few days. Sample sales are dangerous things but oh so fun when you are there with many other woman you know.


----------



## dcooney4

Sold another bag today so even though I have a ridiculous amount of bags in I have the same amount out. Hoping more stuff moves.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I went to a sample / warehouse sale yesterday. I picked up three things that are quite large but I don’t know which lists to put them on . For now I put them in my hand bag list. Two are backpacks and one is a huge tote that can go crossbody. Would you count them as travel bags/ Sport or hand  Bags? I also traded a bag with a friend so I guess one out one in with that. I added a picture of the new stuff to get your opinion.



Would be good sport or travel bags


----------



## papertiger

Really enjoying my Gucci Bright shoulder bag I haven't changed out of it all week except today I went to the beach and the field were we grow our own fruit and veg (fabulous strawberries) so carried a foldaway from the supermarket. 

Tomorrow I hope to pick-up my Evelyne from Hermes and will carry my Garden Party. 

I'm quite excited by what is really a basic black crossbody but I always planned to get one, just hoping the 29 is the right size. My second casual H bag, I hope to carry it almost every day wherever else is in my hand.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Really enjoying my Gucci Bright shoulder bag I haven't changed out of it all week except today I went to the beach and the field were we grow our own fruit and veg (fabulous strawberries) so carried a foldaway from the supermarket.
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to pick-up my Evelyne from Hermes and will carry my Garden Party.
> 
> I'm quite excited by what is really a basic black crossbody but I always planned to get one, just hoping the 29 is the right size. My second casual H bag, I hope to carry it almost every day wherever else is in my hand.


Very exciting! Sometimes the clean lines and the true wearability of an item is more exciting then something pretty that just sits and waits on a  shelf. Sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Very exciting! Sometimes the clean lines and the true wearability of an item is more exciting then something pretty that just sits and waits on a  shelf. Sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## ksuromax

#12 BV Nodini for casual errands


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> #12 BV Nodini for casual errands



That's B e a u t I f u l


----------



## papertiger

Photos tomorrow but too excited not to tell you. I picked up my black Evelyne today. Haven't even had it 12 hours and it's been shopping, out to eat and to the beach.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> That's B e a u t I f u l


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Photos tomorrow but too excited not to tell you. I picked up my black Evelyne today. Haven't even had it 12 hours and it's been shopping, out to eat and to the beach.


can't wait to see it!


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> #12 BV Nodini for casual errands


I think I need another Pillow!! Your beauties keep reminding me that.


papertiger said:


> Photos tomorrow but too excited not to tell you. I picked up my black Evelyne today. Haven't even had it 12 hours and it's been shopping, out to eat and to the beach.


I’m excited for you too!!


----------



## msd_bags

After a stressful week, I’m out shopping with my Prada Bauletto bag.  




I think our office anniversary week preparations caused my high blood pressure! I was appointed the overall in-charge.  And since last year’s committee did a very good job, especially with the culminating anniversary party,  a lot was on my shoulder to make this year’s party a success.  And it was!! We had a masquerade party and everyone had fun!! Now my blood pressure is normal again. . It calls for some shopping!


----------



## msd_bags

After a stressful week, I’m out shopping with my Prada Bauletto bag.  

View attachment 4475868


I think our office anniversary week preparations caused my high blood pressure! I was appointed the overall in-charge.  And since last year’s committee did a very good job, especially with the culminating anniversary party,  a lot was on my shoulder to make this year’s party a success.  And it was!! We had a masquerade party and everyone had fun!! Now my blood pressure is normal again. . It calls for some shopping!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> I think I need another Pillow!! Your beauties keep reminding me that.
> 
> I’m excited for you too!!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Photos tomorrow but too excited not to tell you. I picked up my black Evelyne today. Haven't even had it 12 hours and it's been shopping, out to eat and to the beach.


Yay @papertiger, congratulations on your black Evelyne!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> #12 BV Nodini for casual errands


Beautiful Nodini @ksuromax! You’re an amazing brand ambassador.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> After a stressful week, I’m out shopping with my Prada Bauletto bag.
> 
> View attachment 4475868
> 
> 
> I think our office anniversary week preparations caused my high blood pressure! I was appointed the overall in-charge.  And since last year’s committee did a very good job, especially with the culminating anniversary party,  a lot was on my shoulder to make this year’s party a success.  And it was!! We had a masquerade party and everyone had fun!! Now my blood pressure is normal again. . It calls for some shopping!


Lovely outfit msd! Congratulations on pulling off a successful office anniversary week and anniversary party. That’s great your BP has recovered!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> After a stressful week, I’m out shopping with my Prada Bauletto bag.
> 
> View attachment 4475868
> 
> 
> I think our office anniversary week preparations caused my high blood pressure! I was appointed the overall in-charge.  And since last year’s committee did a very good job, especially with the culminating anniversary party,  a lot was on my shoulder to make this year’s party a success.  And it was!! We had a masquerade party and everyone had fun!! Now my blood pressure is normal again. . It calls for some shopping!



Yes, celebrate a fine job achieved (sounds so fab). Looking so fresh and smart too


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Lovely outfit msd! Congratulations on pulling off a successful office anniversary week and anniversary party. That’s great your BP has recovered!





papertiger said:


> Yes, celebrate a fine job achieved (sounds so fab). Looking so fresh and smart too



Thanks!! I may have celebrated too soon as I got this pair from Tod’s just moments ago.


Post-stress shopping as well as birthday shopping.


----------



## Pessie

papertiger said:


> Photos tomorrow but too excited not to tell you. I picked up my black Evelyne today. Haven't even had it 12 hours and it's been shopping, out to eat and to the beach.


 Fantastic!! I have a black one too, I’m glad you’re loving yours 


msd_bags said:


> Thanks!! I may have celebrated too soon as I got this pair from Tod’s just moments ago.
> View attachment 4475932
> 
> Post-stress shopping as well as birthday shopping.


I’m sorry you’ve been under pressure, and very glad to hear you’re better   These are great, what’s the style called?  I’d like to see if I can find some!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> Photos tomorrow but too excited not to tell you. I picked up my black Evelyne today. Haven't even had it 12 hours and it's been shopping, out to eat and to the beach.


How exciting!! Congratulations


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> After a stressful week, I’m out shopping with my Prada Bauletto bag.
> 
> View attachment 4475868
> 
> 
> I think our office anniversary week preparations caused my high blood pressure! I was appointed the overall in-charge.  And since last year’s committee did a very good job, especially with the culminating anniversary party,  a lot was on my shoulder to make this year’s party a success.  And it was!! We had a masquerade party and everyone had fun!! Now my blood pressure is normal again. . It calls for some shopping!


Well done on running a successful party! Glad to hear that your blood pressure has stabilised. You look great


----------



## msd_bags

Pessie said:


> Fantastic!! I have a black one too, I’m glad you’re loving yours
> 
> I’m sorry you’ve been under pressure, and very glad to hear you’re better   These are great, what’s the style called?  I’d like to see if I can find some!


The box says Sportivo Yo Pantofola. When I googled, I only found black. This is old season I think that’s why it’s heavily discounted here.  But there are some other cute Tod’s sneakers in this white/cream color.


----------



## msd_bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Well done on running a successful party! Glad to hear that your blood pressure has stabilised. You look great


Thanks!!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Beautiful Nodini @ksuromax! You’re an amazing brand ambassador.


thank you! 
Hahaha  i am, indeed 
real devotee


----------



## papertiger

So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans). 

As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly. 

I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


----------



## Pessie

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


A very successful shopping trip!  Black looks super with the gold hardware, great choice, congrats


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


Yay for a wonderful bag that you love!! I love it too!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

Msd - so glad you are feeling better. Your new sneakers look so cute and comfortable.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


Congratulations! I'm sure you'll get tons of use out of it.


----------



## papertiger

Thank you everyone, it's sitting on my bed right now


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


Your Black Evelyne looks fantastic with GHW. Congratulations on your recent additions!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


it was made for you!  
we all need some shopping madness sometimes  
congrats, wear it on good health, now i'm off to check the bandana thread...


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> it was made for you!
> we all need some shopping madness sometimes
> congrats, wear it on good health, now *i'm off to check the bandana thread..*.



Thank you 

Haven't put it up there yet


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?


This is a stunning bag, @papertiger ... I definitely see it "playing well" with the other bags in your collection. GHW against the black leather is dramatic, and I can see it being used for both casual AND a dressy(ish) occasions.

Use in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!! I may have celebrated too soon as I got this pair from Tod’s just moments ago.
> View attachment 4475932
> 
> Post-stress shopping as well as birthday shopping.


These shoes are soooooo cute!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This is a stunning bag, @papertiger ... I definitely see it "playing well" with the other bags in your collection. GHW against the black leather is dramatic, and I can see it being used for both casual AND a dressy(ish) occasions.
> 
> Use in good health!


----------



## whateve

My stats aren't very good for June. 
1 bags in, 0 bags out
2 slgs in, 2 slgs out
Plus I bought 6 pairs of shoes, and had some embellishments done on a purse I already own.
We traveled part of the month so I didn't have things up for sale the whole time.
I'm very happy with my bag purchase. It was relatively inexpensive and I've already carried it more than a week. 
The SLGs I bought are two mini wallets. I haven't used either. I'm beginning to think I should have resisted. I like them; I just didn't really need them.

For the challenges, I carried 14 purses in 30 days, which is very surprising since I only took 2 with me when we traveled. 4 of the purses were carried for the first time this year (not counting my new one, which of course was carried for the first time this year!) - 2 of these were carried once and 2 were carried twice, so I almost completed the "least 3 challenge." Two bags were perfect for the summer madness challenge - one I carried twice and the other, only once.

I did attempt to lighten the load by switching to a smaller wallet for the second half of the month.

Here is a picture of the new bag I bought.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Haven't put it up there yet


i've noticed


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> My stats aren't very good for June.
> 1 bags in, 0 bags out
> 2 slgs in, 2 slgs out
> Plus I bought 6 pairs of shoes, and had some embellishments done on a purse I already own.
> We traveled part of the month so I didn't have things up for sale the whole time.
> I'm very happy with my bag purchase. It was relatively inexpensive and I've already carried it more than a week.
> The SLGs I bought are two mini wallets. I haven't used either. I'm beginning to think I should have resisted. I like them; I just didn't really need them.
> 
> For the challenges, I carried 14 purses in 30 days, which is very surprising since I only took 2 with me when we traveled. 4 of the purses were carried for the first time this year (not counting my new one, which of course was carried for the first time this year!) - 2 of these were carried once and 2 were carried twice, so I almost completed the "least 3 challenge." Two bags were perfect for the summer madness challenge - one I carried twice and the other, only once.
> 
> I did attempt to lighten the load by switching to a smaller wallet for the second half of the month.
> 
> Here is a picture of the new bag I bought.


very cool bag, i totally love it!!


----------



## ksuromax

My June stats:
Out 1 bag
In 2 small bags and 1 pouch
not great, i know, but i am off to vacs soon and will not be buying anything until Autumn, probably, and the 2 small bags are going with me on vacs, so...


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My stats aren't very good for June.
> 1 bags in, 0 bags out
> 2 slgs in, 2 slgs out
> Plus I bought 6 pairs of shoes, and had some embellishments done on a purse I already own.
> We traveled part of the month so I didn't have things up for sale the whole time.
> I'm very happy with my bag purchase. It was relatively inexpensive and I've already carried it more than a week.
> The SLGs I bought are two mini wallets. I haven't used either. I'm beginning to think I should have resisted. I like them; I just didn't really need them.
> 
> For the challenges, I carried 14 purses in 30 days, which is very surprising since I only took 2 with me when we traveled. 4 of the purses were carried for the first time this year (not counting my new one, which of course was carried for the first time this year!) - 2 of these were carried once and 2 were carried twice, so I almost completed the "least 3 challenge." Two bags were perfect for the summer madness challenge - one I carried twice and the other, only once.
> 
> I did attempt to lighten the load by switching to a smaller wallet for the second half of the month.
> 
> Here is a picture of the new bag I bought.


I love the colors on this. Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

I did the summer madness challenge and I wore at least ten bags . I had a lot of movement this month. I bought the coach purse and traded for a different color mz purse. I had four bags come in on my sport and travel list. Two backpacks, a fanny pack and a huge shiny duffle. I did not need that many big travelbags, so I sold the duffle to a lady in my group. I did have a lot of bags out, not counting the duffle. 
Bags in 2   Coach and trade in
Bags out 5     4 bags sold and one trade out. 
slgs in 1      
slgs out 2
sport bags in 3  , I added this category since generally I don't have movement here. These are bags I only use for travel etc. not daily wear. I do need to get rid of more of these that are not being used as I now have better options. This category is limited to a certain number and includes a freebie that I use as a pool bag.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My stats aren't very good for June.
> 1 bags in, 0 bags out
> 2 slgs in, 2 slgs out
> Plus I bought 6 pairs of shoes, and had some embellishments done on a purse I already own.
> We traveled part of the month so I didn't have things up for sale the whole time.
> I'm very happy with my bag purchase. It was relatively inexpensive and I've already carried it more than a week.
> The SLGs I bought are two mini wallets. I haven't used either. I'm beginning to think I should have resisted. I like them; I just didn't really need them.
> 
> For the challenges, I carried 14 purses in 30 days, which is very surprising since I only took 2 with me when we traveled. 4 of the purses were carried for the first time this year (not counting my new one, which of course was carried for the first time this year!) - 2 of these were carried once and 2 were carried twice, so I almost completed the "least 3 challenge." Two bags were perfect for the summer madness challenge - one I carried twice and the other, only once.
> 
> I did attempt to lighten the load by switching to a smaller wallet for the second half of the month.
> 
> Here is a picture of the new bag I bought.



The edging on this is everything, not sure I could have resisted either. Sorry, I'm not very good outside my comfort zone brands, what is it?


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> very cool bag, i totally love it!!





dcooney4 said:


> I love the colors on this. Enjoy it!





papertiger said:


> The edging on this is everything, not sure I could have resisted either. Sorry, I'm not very good outside my comfort zone brands, what is it?


Thanks! It's Michael Kors, not a brand I usually consider.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's Michael Kors, not a brand I usually consider.




I can see this working all year round


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I did the summer madness challenge and I wore at least ten bags . I had a lot of movement this month. I bought the coach purse and traded for a different color mz purse. I had four bags come in on my sport and travel list. Two backpacks, a fanny pack and a huge shiny duffle. I did not need that many big travelbags, so I sold the duffle to a lady in my group. I did have a lot of bags out, not counting the duffle.
> Bags in 2   Coach and trade in
> Bags out 5     4 bags sold and one trade out.
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 2
> sport bags in 3  , I added this category since generally I don't have movement here. These are bags I only use for travel etc. not daily wear. I do need to get rid of more of these that are not being used as I now have better options. This category is limited to a certain number and includes a freebie that I use as a pool bag.



That's a pretty amazing score

Sports/travel bags should be casually considered too, we all need them and it's really even more important that they work for our needs, congrats on these.


----------



## papertiger

*General bag behaviour *

I'm not sure I met any set challenges but I have been wearing different bags which is kind of the point of this thread. Got stuck on my Gucci Bright which is so gorgeous and had been neglected. Works crossbody or as a shoulder bag, day to night. It's 4-5 years old so it's def. from my wardrobe. 

*June Tally *

Bags
O out (but I did sell 3 dresses) 
2 in.  1 to replace another daily crossbody and a little white crossbody/necklace - hardly worth talking about.  I also took quite a few clothes to the charity shop. A couple of pairs of shoes will follow. 

SLGs 
0 out
1 gold python pouch 

Plus, I took back the H dress I bought so that was a fashion in and out. 

*Things I got round to:*

1. Bought a new daybed/mattress/topper for the office (it's a big office) - it only took 5 years to replace the chaise-longue. 

2. Buying _that_ Evelyne I'd wanted, again this has been a  'shall I?' for around 5 years.  It's been hard to get over that 'thing', as @dooneybaby said, not all my good bags have to be formal/fancy/statement. 

3. 20-30 magazines > gone. It's my job to read them (seriously) but not to store them. 

4. Got back on to Ebay to sell. OMG so much work

5. Bought an eco friendly yoga mat. That's commitment to make time for myself and my health and have practicing away from class. Whatever works right? 

Look away now those with a nervous disposition but I think I may get a large Hermes Double Sens and really start to get rid of a few more bag.  I have to face that I use Hermes and Gucci 90% of the time. Sticking points will be my Chloes and MJ. 

Do you feel nostalgic about some bags?  For me, it might be because I felt like a million dollars wearing them around town. Certainly I'm not about to sell heavy brown/black/navy Winter bags in the Summer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

July stats
Challenges:
*10 in 31* = passed with flying colors and wore 13 different bags
*Least 3 worn, carry twice each* = I carried the LV Pallas twice (I like it so much more since I put an organizer in it for some structure), the Dior Be Dior twice, and the Danse Lente… only wore it once but I learned that it's just not going to work so I'm counting it as a win. 
*2 Summer bags, wear twice each* = I carried the Vespa and the white Le Tanneur. I carried the LT to a park with my granddaughter and it was perfect. I had never used the front pocket on it but discovered it was perfect for my phone - easy to open/unlock and grab it from there! 

Otherwise though - I didn't do so well. 
2 bags in - the Be Dior in navy and a very vintage Ferragamo - lovely black leather and gold hardware, many many scratches and a bit of edge coating to be replaced. I'm taking some time off this month and this will be one of my projects. 
0 bags out - but I do have 3 listed… one is the dread DL. 
I will have 1 in for July - a super cute bright pink MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I could not resist @dcooney4's praise for them any longer. It will be a fun summer color!  

Scarves - 0 out, 3 in - Kachinas MT, Belle Chasse, and an OMG Tapis Persans moussie.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Do we have any July Challenges? 
If not - I'm going to work on still carrying the least worn. 
I won't be going anywhere during my time off so my Purse Totin' days will be limited anyway.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats
> Challenges:
> *10 in 31* = passed with flying colors and wore 13 different bags
> *Least 3 worn, carry twice each* = I carried the LV Pallas twice (I like it so much more since I put an organizer in it for some structure), the Dior Be Dior twice, and the Danse Lente… only wore it once but I learned that it's just not going to work so I'm counting it as a win.
> *2 Summer bags, wear twice each* = I carried the Vespa and the white Le Tanneur. I carried the LT to a park with my granddaughter and it was perfect. I had never used the front pocket on it but discovered it was perfect for my phone - easy to open/unlock and grab it from there!
> 
> Otherwise though - I didn't do so well.
> 2 bags in - the Be Dior in navy and a very vintage Ferragamo - lovely black leather and gold hardware, many many scratches and a bit of edge coating to be replaced. I'm taking some time off this month and this will be one of my projects.
> 0 bags out - but I do have 3 listed… one is the dread DL.
> I will have 1 in for July - a super cute bright pink MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I could not resist @dcooney4's praise for them any longer. It will be a fun summer color!
> 
> Scarves - 0 out, 3 in - Kachinas MT, Belle Chasse, and an OMG Tapis Persans moussie.


 Be careful once you were one of those light bags your other bags may get neglected.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to challenge myself  to wear  every one of my light colored spring / summer bags at least once.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My stats aren't very good for June.
> 1 bags in, 0 bags out
> 2 slgs in, 2 slgs out
> Plus I bought 6 pairs of shoes, and had some embellishments done on a purse I already own.
> We traveled part of the month so I didn't have things up for sale the whole time.
> I'm very happy with my bag purchase. It was relatively inexpensive and I've already carried it more than a week.
> The SLGs I bought are two mini wallets. I haven't used either. I'm beginning to think I should have resisted. I like them; I just didn't really need them.
> 
> For the challenges, I carried 14 purses in 30 days, which is very surprising since I only took 2 with me when we traveled. 4 of the purses were carried for the first time this year (not counting my new one, which of course was carried for the first time this year!) - 2 of these were carried once and 2 were carried twice, so I almost completed the "least 3 challenge." Two bags were perfect for the summer madness challenge - one I carried twice and the other, only once.
> 
> I did attempt to lighten the load by switching to a smaller wallet for the second half of the month.
> 
> Here is a picture of the new bag I bought.


Congratulations on your challenges and on your new bag! It is a fun looking bag with a bit of edge to it.



ksuromax said:


> My June stats:
> Out 1 bag
> In 2 small bags and 1 pouch
> not great, i know, but i am off to vacs soon and will not be buying anything until Autumn, probably, and the 2 small bags are going with me on vacs, so...


Yay on your out and congrats on your new goodies! Have a wonderful and relaxing vacation!



dcooney4 said:


> I did the summer madness challenge and I wore at least ten bags . I had a lot of movement this month. I bought the coach purse and traded for a different color mz purse. I had four bags come in on my sport and travel list. Two backpacks, a fanny pack and a huge shiny duffle. I did not need that many big travelbags, so I sold the duffle to a lady in my group. I did have a lot of bags out, not counting the duffle.
> Bags in 2   Coach and trade in
> Bags out 5     4 bags sold and one trade out.
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 2
> sport bags in 3  , I added this category since generally I don't have movement here. These are bags I only use for travel etc. not daily wear. I do need to get rid of more of these that are not being used as I now have better options. This category is limited to a certain number and includes a freebie that I use as a pool bag.


Congratulations on all of your outs and on your challenges! I think you have a great sense for what works for you. The high level of movement just seems to continue to upgrade your collection to what you love and use.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> *General bag behaviour *
> 
> I'm not sure I met any set challenges but I have been wearing different bags which is kind of the point of this thread. Got stuck on my Gucci Bright which is so gorgeous and had been neglected. Works crossbody or as a shoulder bag, day to night. It's 4-5 years old so it's def. from my wardrobe.
> 
> *June Tally *
> 
> Bags
> O out (but I did sell 3 dresses)
> 2 in.  1 to replace another daily crossbody and a little white crossbody/necklace - hardly worth talking about.  I also took quite a few clothes to the charity shop. A couple of pairs of shoes will follow.
> 
> SLGs
> 0 out
> 1 gold python pouch
> 
> Plus, I took back the H dress I bought so that was a fashion in and out.
> 
> *Things I got round to:*
> 
> 1. Bought a new daybed/mattress/topper for the office (it's a big office) - it only took 5 years to replace the chaise-longue.
> 
> 2. Buying _that_ Evelyne I'd wanted, again this has been a  'shall I?' for around 5 years.  It's been hard to get over that 'thing', as @dooneybaby said, not all my good bags have to be formal/fancy/statement.
> 
> 3. 20-30 magazines > gone. It's my job to read them (seriously) but not to store them.
> 
> 4. Got back on to Ebay to sell. OMG so much work
> 
> 5. Bought an eco friendly yoga mat. That's commitment to make time for myself and my health and have practicing away from class. Whatever works right?
> 
> Look away now those with a nervous disposition but I think I may get a large Hermes Double Sens and really start to get rid of a few more bag.  I have to face that I use Hermes and Gucci 90% of the time. Sticking points will be my Chloes and MJ.
> 
> Do you feel nostalgic about some bags?  For me, it might be because I felt like a million dollars wearing them around town. Certainly I'm not about to sell heavy brown/black/navy Winter bags in the Summer.


Your Gucci Bright is a beautiful bag. It’s wonderful to have a favourite that fits all your needs, already in your closet. The gold python pouch sounds really interesting. It sounds like June was really productive, well done! Your Evelyne is lovely and it sounds like it is already fitting in to your great collection.



Cookiefiend said:


> July stats
> Challenges:
> *10 in 31* = passed with flying colors and wore 13 different bags
> *Least 3 worn, carry twice each* = I carried the LV Pallas twice (I like it so much more since I put an organizer in it for some structure), the Dior Be Dior twice, and the Danse Lente… only wore it once but I learned that it's just not going to work so I'm counting it as a win.
> *2 Summer bags, wear twice each* = I carried the Vespa and the white Le Tanneur. I carried the LT to a park with my granddaughter and it was perfect. I had never used the front pocket on it but discovered it was perfect for my phone - easy to open/unlock and grab it from there!
> 
> Otherwise though - I didn't do so well.
> 2 bags in - the Be Dior in navy and a very vintage Ferragamo - lovely black leather and gold hardware, many many scratches and a bit of edge coating to be replaced. I'm taking some time off this month and this will be one of my projects.
> 0 bags out - but I do have 3 listed… one is the dread DL.
> I will have 1 in for July - a super cute bright pink MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I could not resist @dcooney4's praise for them any longer. It will be a fun summer color!
> 
> Scarves - 0 out, 3 in - Kachinas MT, Belle Chasse, and an OMG Tapis Persans moussie.


Wow, great job on the challenges, especially making a decision on the Danse Lente. Good luck with your sales! Mmmm, scarves, they take up so little space - enjoy your new additions!


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Congratulations on all of your outs and on your challenges! I think you have a great sense for what works for you. The high level of movement just seems to continue to upgrade your collection to what you love and use.


@dcooney4 , I agree with @More bags.  You seem to be refining your collection very well.


----------



## More bags

*June Update and YTD Stats*
*June Challenges*

Carried 12 bags in June, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage
Exited 4 SLGs, 1 pair sunglasses and 1 scarf
Exited 9 items - clothing, accessories and 1 pair of ankle boots
Resisted a number of sparkly, shiny, great leather bags, SLGs and jewelry while traveling
*June* *Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 1 in, 4 out; purchased a small Chanel red lambskin O Case Cosmetic Pouch. I have been looking for this item for awhile and found it while traveling.

*YTD* *Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out
SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> *General bag behaviour *
> 
> I'm not sure I met any set challenges but I have been wearing different bags which is kind of the point of this thread. Got stuck on my Gucci Bright which is so gorgeous and had been neglected. Works crossbody or as a shoulder bag, day to night. It's 4-5 years old so it's def. from my wardrobe.
> 
> *June Tally *
> 
> Bags
> O out (but I did sell 3 dresses)
> 2 in.  1 to replace another daily crossbody and a little white crossbody/necklace - hardly worth talking about.  I also took quite a few clothes to the charity shop. A couple of pairs of shoes will follow.
> 
> SLGs
> 0 out
> 1 gold python pouch
> 
> Plus, I took back the H dress I bought so that was a fashion in and out.
> 
> *Things I got round to:*
> 
> 1. Bought a new daybed/mattress/topper for the office (it's a big office) - it only took 5 years to replace the chaise-longue.
> 
> 2. Buying _that_ Evelyne I'd wanted, again this has been a  'shall I?' for around 5 years.  It's been hard to get over that 'thing', as @dooneybaby said, not all my good bags have to be formal/fancy/statement.
> 
> 3. 20-30 magazines > gone. It's my job to read them (seriously) but not to store them.
> 
> 4. Got back on to Ebay to sell. OMG so much work
> 
> 5. Bought an eco friendly yoga mat. That's commitment to make time for myself and my health and have practicing away from class. Whatever works right?
> 
> Look away now those with a nervous disposition but I think I may get a large Hermes Double Sens and really start to get rid of a few more bag.  I have to face that I use Hermes and Gucci 90% of the time. Sticking points will be my Chloes and MJ.
> 
> Do you feel nostalgic about some bags?  For me, it might be because I felt like a million dollars wearing them around town. Certainly I'm not about to sell heavy brown/black/navy Winter bags in the Summer.


I like your summarization.  And yay for getting around to doing things you needed to do!


Cookiefiend said:


> July stats
> Challenges:
> *10 in 31* = passed with flying colors and wore 13 different bags
> *Least 3 worn, carry twice each* = I carried the LV Pallas twice (I like it so much more since I put an organizer in it for some structure), the Dior Be Dior twice, and the Danse Lente… only wore it once but I learned that it's just not going to work so I'm counting it as a win.
> *2 Summer bags, wear twice each* = I carried the Vespa and the white Le Tanneur. I carried the LT to a park with my granddaughter and it was perfect. I had never used the front pocket on it but discovered it was perfect for my phone - easy to open/unlock and grab it from there!
> 
> Otherwise though - I didn't do so well.
> 2 bags in - the Be Dior in navy and a very vintage Ferragamo - lovely black leather and gold hardware, many many scratches and a bit of edge coating to be replaced. I'm taking some time off this month and this will be one of my projects.
> 0 bags out - but I do have 3 listed… one is the dread DL.
> I will have 1 in for July - a super cute bright pink MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I could not resist @dcooney4's praise for them any longer. It will be a fun summer color!
> 
> Scarves - 0 out, 3 in - Kachinas MT, Belle Chasse, and an OMG Tapis Persans moussie.


Congrats on the challenges!!  How are you liking the Be Dior?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> My stats aren't very good for June.
> 1 bags in, 0 bags out
> 2 slgs in, 2 slgs out
> Plus I bought 6 pairs of shoes, and had some embellishments done on a purse I already own.
> We traveled part of the month so I didn't have things up for sale the whole time.
> I'm very happy with my bag purchase. It was relatively inexpensive and I've already carried it more than a week.
> The SLGs I bought are two mini wallets. I haven't used either. I'm beginning to think I should have resisted. I like them; I just didn't really need them.
> 
> For the challenges, I carried 14 purses in 30 days, which is very surprising since I only took 2 with me when we traveled. 4 of the purses were carried for the first time this year (not counting my new one, which of course was carried for the first time this year!) - 2 of these were carried once and 2 were carried twice, so I almost completed the "least 3 challenge." Two bags were perfect for the summer madness challenge - one I carried twice and the other, only once.
> 
> I did attempt to lighten the load by switching to a smaller wallet for the second half of the month.
> 
> Here is a picture of the new bag I bought.


The new bag is great! Very jazzy.


----------



## More bags

Happy Canada Day to my fellow Canadians!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> @dcooney4 , I agree with @More bags.  You seem to be refining your collection very well.


Thank you both!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Your Gucci Bright is a beautiful bag. It’s wonderful to have a favourite that fits all your needs, already in your closet. The gold python pouch sounds really interesting. It sounds like June was really productive, well done! Your Evelyne is lovely and it sounds like it is already fitting in to your great collection.
> 
> 
> Wow, great job on the challenges, especially making a decision on the Danse Lente. Good luck with your sales! Mmmm, scarves, they take up so little space - enjoy your new additions!


Thanks! I do love my scarves - such an easy way to add a bit of finesse to everything from jeans to something more formal. 
(I’m still throwing shade at the DL - really? You need your own chair? )


More bags said:


> *June Update and YTD Stats
> June Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags in June, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage
> Exited 4 SLGs, 1 pair sunglasses and 1 scarf
> Exited 9 items - clothing, accessories and 1 pair of ankle boots
> Resisted a number of sparkly, shiny, great leather bags, SLGs and jewelry while traveling
> *June* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 4 out; purchased a small Chanel red lambskin O Case Cosmetic Pouch. I have been looking for this item for awhile and found it while traveling.
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Excellent job! Sometimes I think the challenges help me and sometimes they make me wear something I might not wear otherwise. But then I *need* to wear them!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> So NOT shopping from my closet_ and_ second new bag of the year (naughty!) my brand new Evelyne - to be worn almost every day.  Once I saw ghw coming out on new Evelynes, I couldn't put off the inevitable any longer. I went for the PM (which is not a small bag but 29cm across for guys that are not Hermes fans).
> 
> As you can see ~even though I tried the green again, I took your collective advice and went for the black. And of course I no longer have to buy a black canvas ghw strap for my Kelly.
> 
> I also went on a planned  luxe makeup shopping spree in Selfridges, and then fell for a Bandana mousseline  at H as inspired by  @Cookiefiendand in lovely greens and a super-cool Shaun Leane silver/black spinel earring- but I love it, I love it, what else could I do?



So glad you got the black, and even more glad to hear how HAPPY you are with it! It looks great on you! I’m one of those people who hated the Evelyne ... until I actually tried one and now the two I have are my most used bags. They’re just so easy! And now, seeing yours, of course I want one in black. 

Sounds like a great shopping day. I saw your bandana moussie in the other thread and the colors are perfect on you. Can we see a picture of the earring?


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats
> Challenges:
> *10 in 31* = passed with flying colors and wore 13 different bags
> *Least 3 worn, carry twice each* = I carried the LV Pallas twice (I like it so much more since I put an organizer in it for some structure), the Dior Be Dior twice, and the Danse Lente… only wore it once but I learned that it's just not going to work so I'm counting it as a win.
> *2 Summer bags, wear twice each* = I carried the Vespa and the white Le Tanneur. I carried the LT to a park with my granddaughter and it was perfect. I had never used the front pocket on it but discovered it was perfect for my phone - easy to open/unlock and grab it from there!
> 
> Otherwise though - I didn't do so well.
> 2 bags in - the Be Dior in navy and a very vintage Ferragamo - lovely black leather and gold hardware, many many scratches and a bit of edge coating to be replaced. I'm taking some time off this month and this will be one of my projects.
> 0 bags out - but I do have 3 listed… one is the dread DL.
> I will have 1 in for July - a super cute bright pink MZ Wallace Mini Sutton. I could not resist @dcooney4's praise for them any longer. It will be a fun summer color!
> 
> Scarves - 0 out, 3 in - Kachinas MT, Belle Chasse, and an OMG Tapis Persans moussie.



I read your whole post and then forgot everything you said when I got to the words, “Tapis Persans moussie.” OMG! Please share a pic of it isn’t too much trouble.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> *June Update and YTD Stats
> June Challenges*
> 
> Carried 12 bags in June, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage
> Exited 4 SLGs, 1 pair sunglasses and 1 scarf
> Exited 9 items - clothing, accessories and 1 pair of ankle boots
> Resisted a number of sparkly, shiny, great leather bags, SLGs and jewelry while traveling
> *June* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 1 in, 4 out; purchased a small Chanel red lambskin O Case Cosmetic Pouch. I have been looking for this item for awhile and found it while traveling.
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


great stats.and big congrats on you C find! 
this way of scoring something makes it super special, enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

catsinthebag said:


> I read your whole post and then forgot everything you said when I got to the words, “Tapis Persans moussie.” OMG! Please share a pic of it isn’t too much trouble.


+1!!!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> great stats.and big congrats on you C find!
> this way of scoring something makes it super special, enjoy!!


Thanks so much ksuromax!  I agree, it makes it much harder to resist when it’s been on your radar and elusive!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> So glad you got the black, and even more glad to hear how HAPPY you are with it! It looks great on you! I’m one of those people who hated the Evelyne ... until I actually tried one and now the two I have are my most used bags. They’re just so easy! *And now, seeing yours, of course I want one in black.*
> 
> Sounds like a great shopping day. I saw your bandana moussie in the other thread and the colors are perfect on you. Can we see a picture of the earring?


+1 @papertiger


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> So glad you got the black, and even more glad to hear how HAPPY you are with it! It looks great on you! I’m one of those people who hated the Evelyne ... until I actually tried one and now the two I have are my most used bags. They’re just so easy! And now, seeing yours, of course I want one in black.
> 
> Sounds like a great shopping day. I saw your bandana moussie in the other thread and the colors are perfect on you. Can we see a picture of the earring?



Thank you. Good to hear from longterm Evie wearers.  At first the Evelyne wasn't on my radar either,  I suppose other bags just caught my eye first as I like extreme hobos or very structured. I also thought the reverse was the front as that's the way I saw many people wear them.. It makes perfect sense as a grooming bag at a stables and that's when I started to think about how clever it was. I can see from the Clubhouse thread that so many members have more than one which the best sign it's a wearable and useful bag. Which colours do you have, remind me? 

It was a shopping blow-out for me, haven't done that in a while. Feeling very pleased with myself about that bandana. Just the right amount of casual. 

Can you see my Quill earring on this pic? The stones are black and on the inside which doesn't make them easy to see.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> +1 @papertiger



 sorry guys!


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> I read your whole post and then forgot everything you said when I got to the words, “Tapis Persans moussie.” OMG! Please share a pic of it isn’t too much trouble.





ksuromax said:


> +1!!!


Of course! 
(So so wonderful that you guys ‘get’ my joy!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Congrats on the challenges!!  How are you liking the Be Dior?


The Be Dior is a great bag - it's bigger than I thought it would be! The leather is gorgeous, and it's fabulously made. I needed a navy bag that was a bit dressier than my All Saints Kita and this fit the bill just perfectly.


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Of course!
> (So so wonderful that you guys ‘get’ my joy!)
> View attachment 4478147


oh, my! that is stunning! 
that menthol green, so refreshing! congrats, dear Cookie!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Of course!
> (So so wonderful that you guys ‘get’ my joy!)
> View attachment 4478147



Wow, that’s beautiful! And versatile, too — the turquoise blue makes it work for spring/summer, and the brick color makes it work for fall. You should get a lot of use out of this one!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Thank you. Good to hear from longterm Evie wearers.  At first the Evelyne wasn't on my radar either,  I suppose other bags just caught my eye first as I like extreme hobos or very structured. I also thought the reverse was the front as that's the way I saw many people wear them.. It makes perfect sense as a grooming bag at a stables and that's when I started to think about how clever it was. I can see from the Clubhouse thread that so many members have more than one which the best sign it's a wearable and useful bag. Which colours do you have, remind me?
> 
> It was a shopping blow-out for me, haven't done that in a while. Feeling very pleased with myself about that bandana. Just the right amount of casual.
> 
> Can you see my Quill earring on this pic? The stones are black and on the inside which doesn't make them easy to see.



Love the earring! I can’t really see the stones, but I really like the shape of it — very simple and graceful.

My two Evelynes are a Blue Sapphire PM and and an Etoupe GM. I got the BS first — had been thinking of an Evie for a while and when I heard there was going to be a color called “blue sapphire,” I knew that was going to be the one for me. The Etoupe came over a year later, when I wanted something more neutral and larger. It was my most used bag last year, but now it feels a bit too big and I’m wanting a more neutral PM, maybe gold or black. I’ve started to miss having a Gold bag since I sold my Gold Garden Party, but the black is also so chic. Fortunately I don’t have to decide right away!


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Love the earring! I can’t really see the stones, but I really like the shape of it — very simple and graceful.
> 
> My two Evelynes are a Blue Sapphire PM and and an Etoupe GM. I got the BS first — had been thinking of an Evie for a while and when I heard there was going to be a color called “blue sapphire,” I knew that was going to be the one for me. The Etoupe came over a year later, when I wanted something more neutral and larger. It was my most used bag last year, but now it feels a bit too big and I’m wanting a more neutral PM, maybe gold or black. I’ve started to miss having a Gold bag since I sold my Gold Garden Party, but the black is also so chic. Fortunately I don’t have to decide right away!




I agree, the quills are both graceful and edgy. They do an even larger size too but it would look like a dagger though my ear as I'm only med height. I've been a big fan since he collaborated with McQueen. 

Sapphire is a such a beautiful colour. They had a Bleu de Minuit with ghw too. At one point I was thinking of a Evie R Casaque, I think that was just to buy _something_ in that colour though LOL. Thanks for the lowdown on the GM, it sounds great in Etoupe, I suppose the larger size is a more standalone bag, I'm sure fully loaded it could get quite heavy too.  

Either Gold or Black would have worked for me in a PM too and I have both H colours already.  Since you have an Etoupe GM and the Blue PM a black PM makes a lot of sense to go for the black. Gold makes sense if you're in a sunny clime and in jeans and non-extreme colours nearly all the time (which I do more in the Summer). I would def entertain another sometime and that would probably be a Gold PM phw or a dark brown GM phw. If DH would buy the dark brown GM (Havane or Ebene) I could just 'borrow' his


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Of course!
> (So so wonderful that you guys ‘get’ my joy!)
> View attachment 4478147



Love these colours on you, dynamite!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks! I do love my scarves - such an easy way to add a bit of finesse to everything from jeans to something more formal.
> (I’m still throwing shade at the DL - really? You need your own chair? )
> 
> Excellent job! Sometimes I think the challenges help me and sometimes they make me wear something I might not wear otherwise. But then I *need* to wear them!


I agree with you on the challenges helping with ‘blind spots’ and making decisions on certain bags. 



papertiger said:


> Thank you. Good to hear from longterm Evie wearers.  At first the Evelyne wasn't on my radar either,  I suppose other bags just caught my eye first as I like extreme hobos or very structured. I also thought the reverse was the front as that's the way I saw many people wear them.. It makes perfect sense as a grooming bag at a stables and that's when I started to think about how clever it was. I can see from the Clubhouse thread that so many members have more than one which the best sign it's a wearable and useful bag. Which colours do you have, remind me?
> 
> It was a shopping blow-out for me, haven't done that in a while. Feeling very pleased with myself about that bandana. Just the right amount of casual.
> 
> Can you see my Quill earring on this pic? The stones are black and on the inside which doesn't make them easy to see.


 I like your earring, it looks fantastic on you - cool and edgy!



Cookiefiend said:


> Of course!
> (So so wonderful that you guys ‘get’ my joy!)
> View attachment 4478147


Beautiful colourway, it looks great on you!



catsinthebag said:


> Love the earring! I can’t really see the stones, but I really like the shape of it — very simple and graceful.
> 
> My two Evelynes are a Blue Sapphire PM and and an Etoupe GM. I got the BS first — had been thinking of an Evie for a while and when I heard there was going to be a color called “blue sapphire,” I knew that was going to be the one for me. The Etoupe came over a year later, when I wanted something more neutral and larger. It was my most used bag last year, but now it feels a bit too big and I’m wanting a more neutral PM, maybe gold or black. I’ve started to miss having a Gold bag since I sold my Gold Garden Party, but the black is also so chic. Fortunately I don’t have to decide right away!


Both of your Evies are lovely!


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> I agree, the quills are both graceful and edgy. They do an even larger size too but it would look like a dagger though my ear as I'm only med height. I've been a big fan since he collaborated with McQueen.
> 
> Sapphire is a such a beautiful colour. They had a Bleu de Minuit with ghw too. At one point I was thinking of a Evie R Casaque, I think that was just to buy _something_ in that colour though LOL. Thanks for the lowdown on the GM, it sounds great in Etoupe, I suppose the larger size is a more standalone bag, I'm sure fully loaded it could get quite heavy too.
> 
> Either Gold or Black would have worked for me in a PM too and I have both H colours already.  Since you have an Etoupe GM and the Blue PM a black PM makes a lot of sense to go for the black. Gold makes sense if you're in a sunny clime and in jeans and non-extreme colours nearly all the time (which I do more in the Summer). I would def entertain another sometime and that would probably be a Gold PM phw or a dark brown GM phw. If DH would buy the dark brown GM (Havane or Ebene) I could just 'borrow' his



I’m not in a sunny clime, but I think Gold is versatile enough to not be a summer-only color. I also have be wary of defaulting to black too often. Still, black is very appealing ... good thing these are both classic colors so I can take my time decoding! 

The GM does get heavy loaded up. I’ve found that I can’t comfortably carry heavy bags crossbody — it throws my alignment off. I don’t have this issue with a shoulder tote, though.  So the GM is great when I need the extra space for, say, gloves or a scarf, but not when I need a notebook, umbrella and water bottle. 

The other thing about the GM is it’s a lot longer than the PM. The strap length is the same as the PM, but I had the strap of my GM shortened by 8 inches because at the shortest setting, the bottom of the bag hit too low on my leg. I love my GM but probably won’t get another.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Goodness - my lil cutie MZ Wallace arrived today and it’s adorable! Such a fun color!


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I’m not in a sunny clime, but I think Gold is versatile enough to not be a summer-only color. I also have be wary of defaulting to black too often. Still, black is very appealing ... good thing these are both classic colors so I can take my time decoding!
> 
> The GM does get heavy loaded up. I’ve found that I can’t comfortably carry heavy bags crossbody — it throws my alignment off. I don’t have this issue with a shoulder tote, though.  So the GM is great when I need the extra space for, say, gloves or a scarf, but not when I need a notebook, umbrella and water bottle.
> 
> The other thing about the GM is it’s a lot longer than the PM. The strap length is the same as the PM, but I had the strap of my GM shortened by 8 inches because at the shortest setting, the bottom of the bag hit too low on my leg. I love my GM but probably won’t get another.



I wore my Evie again today (naturally). I wore it out all day then for coffee and then to the beach, it's prob. the most comfy shoulder bag I've ever had, so it's good I can wear cross and straight. Black in grained leather and such a casual style doesn't make me feel that heavy-duty black bag thing, it may have helped I was wearing a floral dress and clogs. I suppose if I had to have 2 H colours they'd prob. be H Gold and black. I need to get back to carrying some other (Summer bags) now.

That's interesting about the GM length. Did you shorten at H or a good repair place? I don't know why I'm even letting it keep into my subconscious, it'll be years until I get one if at all unless DH gets his wallet out.  I am glad that you find it worth it to have, and Etoupe is def a good colour to have in the bigger size.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - my lil cutie MZ Wallace arrived today and it’s adorable! Such a fun color!



Yes it is, _such _a pretty colour, and looks good on you.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - my lil cutie MZ Wallace arrived today and it’s adorable! Such a fun color!



That is so cute! I keep wanting to look into MZ Wallace, but I really want to see them in person and there’s nowhere nearby that sells them.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> I wore my Evie again today (naturally). I wore it out all day then for coffee and then to the beach, it's prob. the most comfy shoulder bag I've ever had, so it's good I can wear cross and doesn't straight. Black in grained leather and such a casual style doesn't make me feel that heavy-duty black bag thing, it may have helped I was wearing a floral dress and clogs. I suppose if I had to have 2 H colours they'd prob. be H Gold and black. I need to get back to carrying some other (Summer bags) now.
> 
> That's interesting about the GM length. Did you shortened at H or a good repair place? I don't know why I'm even letting it keep into my subconscious, it'll be years until I get one if at all unless DH gets his wallet out.  I am glad that you find it worth it to have, and Etoupe is def a good colour to have in the bigger size.



Haha, well, Hermes does have a way of seeping into your subconscious! 

I had the strap shortened by H Spa. From what I’ve gathered, some SAs allow this and some don’t, and as so often happens with H, there seems to be no logical reason behind it. My SA actually sent it in as a repair. It took about 3 months to get the strap back, and if memory serves, cost about $80. You can’t tell anything was done to it, except now it fits me! Well worth having an H craftsperson do it, not sure there’s another place I’d trust.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Haha, well, Hermes does have a way of seeping into your subconscious!
> 
> I had the strap shortened by H Spa. From what I’ve gathered, some SAs allow this and some don’t, and as so often happens with H, there seems to be no logical reason behind it. My SA actually sent it in as a repair. It took about 3 months to get the strap back, and if memory serves, cost about $80. You can’t tell anything was done to it, except now it fits me! Well worth having an H craftsperson do it, *not sure there’s another place I’d trust.*



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Yes it is, _such _a pretty colour, and looks good on you.


Thank you so much - the color is called Punch! 


catsinthebag said:


> That is so cute! I keep wanting to look into MZ Wallace, but I really want to see them in person and there’s nowhere nearby that sells them.


Our Saks has a few so I was able to check them out - it’s really cute and actually big enough to still carry my compact wallet, sunglasses case, phone, keys and a small cosmetic bag. And the strap is long enough for me to carry as a crossbody too! 
(I have a tiny cosmetic bag - will fit a lippy, a couple flossing sticks and a tissue - I hate having things floating around in my purses)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - my lil cutie MZ Wallace arrived today and it’s adorable! Such a fun color!


Gosh, that's cute! So perfect for summertime. And I'll bet it weighs about as much as a hummingbird!


----------



## ElainePG

Life has been so frantic lately, I've just been using my Bal Town nonstop. Such a useful bag: lightweight, holds a few extras when needed, and goes with pretty much everything. It's not dressy, but these days, neither am I.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - my lil cutie MZ Wallace arrived today and it’s adorable! Such a fun color!


It looks so nice on you. Hope you enjoy it. I would love one in a bright solid color.


----------



## ranipark

jbags07 said:


> Love all of them! But that Ricky is to die for



Thinking of getting the ralph lauren ricky. How do you find it for every day use?  How is the wear and tear? is it convenient?


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - my lil cutie MZ Wallace arrived today and it’s adorable! Such a fun color!


Looks good on you!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Looks good on you!!


Thank you! It’s such a fun color!


----------



## msd_bags

Now I can report that I essentially have 0 in for June! Well technically I had one but I finally decided to sell it (sold overnight!).  I have been eyeing the Coach Market Tote for a looong time.  I tried it in the boutique but of course I could not stomach full price (plus the many duties and taxes here).

Finally, a good sale at Selfridges around my birthday so I got it for less than 100 sterling pounds shipped! It arrived quickly, but around that time that I was suffering from high blood pressure and very busy with the anniversary week activities and preparation. I removed the wrappings but not the tags.  And now a week later, I finally made up my mind to sell it! (I think I could return but there are a lot of Coach lovers in the office so I know I will be ‘helping’ them if I offer the bag to them.) As much as I love how it looks, I know it will find little use because it’s a big tote.  

I’m just happy with my exercise of rational thinking!!

Just the same, it was this bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.

My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.


Awww - I’m sorry to hear this. It’s so hard. 
My mother’s health is declining also but she’s still chugging along. She loved seeing my granddaughter (Her great-granddaughter), last week and I’m so glad I was able to get them both together.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.


Hoping the best for your mom.


----------



## ElainePG

Thank you for the moral support, @whateve , @Cookiefiend , and @msd_bags .


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.


Elaine, sending you and your mom positive thoughts, courage, strength and hugs.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.


Best wishes to you and your mom


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ranipark said:


> Thinking of getting the ralph lauren ricky. How do you find it for every day use?  How is the wear and tear? is it convenient?


That's my Ricky actually! You should check out the Ricky thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ralph-lauren-ricky-club.876267/page-43


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Life has been so frantic lately, I've just been using my Bal Town nonstop. Such a useful bag: lightweight, holds a few extras when needed, and goes with pretty much everything. It's not dressy, but these days, neither am I.
> 
> View attachment 4480489



Great leather!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Now I can report that I essentially have 0 in for June! Well technically I had one but I finally decided to sell it (sold overnight!).  I have been eyeing the Coach Market Tote for a looong time.  I tried it in the boutique but of course I could not stomach full price (plus the many duties and taxes here).
> 
> Finally, a good sale at Selfridges around my birthday so I got it for less than 100 sterling pounds shipped! It arrived quickly, but around that time that I was suffering from high blood pressure and very busy with the anniversary week activities and preparation. I removed the wrappings but not the tags.  And now a week later, I finally made up my mind to sell it! (I think I could return but there are a lot of Coach lovers in the office so I know I will be ‘helping’ them if I offer the bag to them.) As much as I love how it looks, I know it will find little use because it’s a big tote.
> 
> I’m just happy with my exercise of rational thinking!!
> 
> Just the same, it was this bag!
> View attachment 4481154



That price was unbeatable. It's good that you got to try and made positive decisions.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.



As you may know I had a similar time of it recently. I hope in your case there is a positive outcome or at least ease and no immediate worries. Love to you and your mom.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Now I can report that I essentially have 0 in for June! Well technically I had one but I finally decided to sell it (sold overnight!).  I have been eyeing the Coach Market Tote for a looong time.  I tried it in the boutique but of course I could not stomach full price (plus the many duties and taxes here).
> 
> Finally, a good sale at Selfridges around my birthday so I got it for less than 100 sterling pounds shipped! It arrived quickly, but around that time that I was suffering from high blood pressure and very busy with the anniversary week activities and preparation. I removed the wrappings but not the tags.  And now a week later, I finally made up my mind to sell it! (I think I could return but there are a lot of Coach lovers in the office so I know I will be ‘helping’ them if I offer the bag to them.) As much as I love how it looks, I know it will find little use because it’s a big tote.
> 
> I’m just happy with my exercise of rational thinking!!
> 
> Just the same, it was this bag!
> View attachment 4481154


It is beautiful but you are right it is big. The strap drop is good though. I brought my light teal blue one to the consignment shop and she priced it so low it almost made me sick, but it sold the same day. I like the bag and weight but my color was not great for anything other than hot weather.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.


I am sorry to hear that. I am in a similar boat so I truly understand.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> It is beautiful but you are right it is big. The strap drop is good though. I brought my light teal blue one to the consignment shop and she priced it so low it almost made me sick, but it sold the same day. I like the bag and weight but my color was not great for anything other than hot weather.


Oh you sold yours too!! Yes, weight and strap drop are nice.  Would you believe that one co-worker would have bought it and resell at a higher price! She already had a buyer! Except that one other co-worker snatched it first. They knew about my intention to sell because I posted it in our Viber group the night before I brought the bag.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I am in a similar boat so I truly understand.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.



I’m so sorry to hear about your mom. I’m not quite at that point with my mom, but she’s starting to develop health issues — nothing life-threatening, but more that things are starting to get more difficult and complicated. Add to that, my dad has Parkinson’s so she is increasingly having to take care of him. Hugs to you, it’s such a difficult thing to deal with.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> As you may know I had a similar time of it recently. I hope in your case there is a positive outcome or at least ease and no immediate worries. Love to you and your mom.


Thank you. Yes, I know you went through something like this for a long time. 
It doesn't look as though there will be a positive outcome, but DH and I have assembled a great team, and we're confident that she'll get all the support she needs. She isn't in any immediate danger, but she is definitely in decline. It's so sad to watch... she's always been so very independent. The one good thing is that we only live 2 blocks away, so we can see her often, and of course now I'm permanently attached to my cell phone in case of a crisis.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Now I can report that I essentially have 0 in for June! Well technically I had one but I finally decided to sell it (sold overnight!).  I have been eyeing the Coach Market Tote for a looong time.  I tried it in the boutique but of course I could not stomach full price (plus the many duties and taxes here).
> 
> Finally, a good sale at Selfridges around my birthday so I got it for less than 100 sterling pounds shipped! It arrived quickly, but around that time that I was suffering from high blood pressure and very busy with the anniversary week activities and preparation. I removed the wrappings but not the tags.  And now a week later, I finally made up my mind to sell it! (I think I could return but there are a lot of Coach lovers in the office so I know I will be ‘helping’ them if I offer the bag to them.) As much as I love how it looks, I know it will find little use because it’s a big tote.
> 
> I’m just happy with my exercise of rational thinking!!
> 
> Just the same, it was this bag!
> View attachment 4481154


It's a really great-looking bag... sorry it didn't work out for you (what was the problem? Too many totes in your collection?) but I'm glad that it will go to a good home.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I am in a similar boat so I truly understand.


I'm sorry that you're facing something similar.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your mom. I’m not quite at that point with my mom, but she’s starting to develop health issues — nothing life-threatening, but more that things are starting to get more difficult and complicated. Add to that, my dad has Parkinson’s so she is increasingly having to take care of him. Hugs to you, it’s such a difficult thing to deal with.


It's hard to watch a parent (or two parents, in your case) age. 
My mom has been slowing down for quite some time, but it's been manageable. Suddenly things have escalated and turned serious in just the past month, so DH and I were caught slightly off guard. We have been scrambling to arrange additional support for her. 
We have put a good team into place. Now it's more a matter of following up to be sure it all works. And then being willing to step back a bit: letting the professionals do their part, rather than trying to do it all ourselves. That's the hardest part!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.





ElainePG said:


> Thank you. Yes, I know you went through something like this for a long time.
> It doesn't look as though there will be a positive outcome, but DH and I have assembled a great team, and we're confident that she'll get all the support she needs. She isn't in any immediate danger, but she is definitely in decline. It's so sad to watch... she's always been so very independent. The one good thing is that we only live 2 blocks away, so we can see her often, and of course now I'm permanently attached to my cell phone in case of a crisis.


sending a big hug to you, Dear Elaine, and well wishes to your Mum!  
hope you have plenty of time together ahead, enjoy every minute! 
i've never had close relationship with mine, and now when i live so far away from home i definitely feel that huge gap, which cannot be re-filled. Luckily, you are close enough, in every meaning, so get the most of it!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Oh you sold yours too!! Yes, weight and strap drop are nice.  Would you believe that one co-worker would have bought it and resell at a higher price! She already had a buyer! Except that one other co-worker snatched it first. They knew about my intention to sell because I posted it in our Viber group the night before I brought the bag.


Wow that is crazy. At least it went fast.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> It's hard to watch a parent (or two parents, in your case) age.
> My mom has been slowing down for quite some time, but it's been manageable. Suddenly things have escalated and turned serious in just the past month, so DH and I were caught slightly off guard. We have been scrambling to arrange additional support for her.
> We have put a good team into place. Now it's more a matter of following up to be sure it all works. And then being willing to step back a bit: letting the professionals do their part, rather than trying to do it all ourselves. That's the hardest part!



I don’t know how old your mom is, but my MIL was 91 when she died. When she turned 90, we met with her doctor, who told us she was in great shape, but to be aware that, as she put it, “90 can be one thing, and then 90 plus one day can be completely different.” It’s scary how quickly the decline can happen in older people — they just don’t have the internal reserves they used to.

It’s good you are so close. My parents are 1,000 miles away, so it’s not always easy to tell what’s going on. Good also that you put a team in place so you don’t feel like you have to do _everything _in terms of care-taking, and can just focus on enjoying time with your mom.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> I don’t know how old your mom is, but my MIL was 91 when she died. When she turned 90, we met with her doctor, who told us she was in great shape, but to be aware that, as she put it, “90 can be one thing, and then 90 plus one day can be completely different.” It’s scary how quickly the decline can happen in older people — they just don’t have the internal reserves they used to.
> 
> It’s good you are so close. My parents are 1,000 miles away, so it’s not always easy to tell what’s going on. Good also that you put a team in place so you don’t feel like you have to do _everything _in terms of care-taking, and can just focus on enjoying time with your mom.


My MIL said she was going to live to be 95. Other than going deaf and having glaucoma, which was controlled with drops, she was in excellent health, almost to the end. She was spry; didn't need any help walking. Towards the end, she would forget things - tell you the same thing 10 times. About a week before she died, she was diagnosed with dementia and put in hospice. There they kept her drugged and waited for the end. They said she was in pain, which is why they gave her drugs. She died before her 96th birthday.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey!  Just dropping in again to say hello. Life has been busy (thankfully, mostly very good this time) and I’m very purse content  so, I haven’t been around as much but I still love everyone here!

Y’all know I don’t really buy contemporary bags anymore but, one of my BFF’s and I made a very fun handbag purchase.  When it comes, I’ll try to get back here to share. And, I sold a bag! Once that passes the return period and I can believe it happened, I’ll share. Lol!

Other than that, I’ve been doing a little bit more clothes and shoes shopping. And, Mr. S gave me a beautiful dia / wg necklace that I’m loving.

To real life: we went to a couple’s house (acquaintances) for 4th of July. They have big dogs and I’m *not* a dog fan. But, ok. The issue is the dogs weren’t well raised at all and the owners thought it was cute when their dogs bothered guests. (Please, all of you who love pets. It’s not cool to let your pets jump on / nose / try to eat the food of / generally molest your guests!!!) Anyway, I had on brand new high heeled, fairly pricy espadrilles. The biggest dog knocked over someone’s red wine and the contents landed on my shoe. They heels are hopelessly stained and the owners just thought it was funny hijinks.  Not. So I’m MORE THAN a little peeved. 

But, other than that lol, life is settling well. My mother is recovering. Business is good and family is great. Both of my kiddos earned promotions at their companies this month. I’m super proud!!!!

Oh wait!  I found out I need a toe joint replacement. Aaaaagggghhhh!!!  I’m gonna hold on that for a WHILE!  I still can dance and wear my heels so it’s gonna have to be an issue of real lifestyle problems before I have ANY more surgeries. Luckily the technology is at a state to where once I _do_ have the surgery, I’ll be able to go back to “normal” life of wearing and doing what I want. But, after last year, I’m DONE with being cut on for a LOOOOOONG time.

Anyway, Hugs, hugs, hugs to you all! Honestly, I’m a little bored with social media in general. LOL! I’ve even taken fun pics of my bags and didn’t bother posting them in the bag of the day thread.   Hence my lack of commenting / sharing pics. / etc.  I’m going to try to do better about staying engaged with the thread and what you’re all up to.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been trying to use most of my light colored bags the last few days. I wore one that at first I kind of regretted getting but once forced to use it , I am now delighted. I have gotten so spoiled wearing light weight bags that it is very hard to reach for the leather ones. I am sure in fall and winter when I will happily wear them again.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Just dropping in again to say hello. Life has been busy (thankfully, mostly very good this time) and I’m very purse content  so, I haven’t been around as much but I still love everyone here!
> 
> Y’all know I don’t really buy contemporary bags anymore but, one of my BFF’s and I made a very fun handbag purchase.  When it comes, I’ll try to get back here to share. And, I sold a bag! Once that passes the return period and I can believe it happened, I’ll share. Lol!
> 
> Other than that, I’ve been doing a little bit more clothes and shoes shopping. And, Mr. S gave me a beautiful dia / wg necklace that I’m loving.
> 
> To real life: we went to a couple’s house (acquaintances) for 4th of July. They have big dogs and I’m *not* a dog fan. But, ok. The issue is the dogs weren’t well raised at all and the owners thought it was cute when their dogs bothered guests. (Please, all of you who love pets. It’s not cool to let your pets jump on / nose / try to eat the food of / generally molest your guests!!!) Anyway, I had on brand new high heeled, fairly pricy espadrilles. The biggest dog knocked over someone’s red wine and the contents landed on my shoe. They heels are hopelessly stained and the owners just thought it was funny hijinks.  Not. So I’m MORE THAN a little peeved.
> 
> But, other than that lol, life is settling well. My mother is recovering. Business is good and family is great. Both of my kiddos earned promotions at their companies this month. I’m super proud!!!!
> 
> Oh wait!  I found out I need a toe joint replacement. Aaaaagggghhhh!!!  I’m gonna hold on that for a WHILE!  I still can dance and wear my heels so it’s gonna have to be an issue of real lifestyle problems before I have ANY more surgeries. Luckily the technology is at a state to where once I _do_ have the surgery, I’ll be able to go back to “normal” life of wearing and doing what I want. But, after last year, I’m DONE with being cut on for a LOOOOOONG time.
> 
> Anyway, Hugs, hugs, hugs to you all! Honestly, I’m a little bored with social media in general. LOL! I’ve even taken fun pics of my bags and didn’t bother posting them in the bag of the day thread.   Hence my lack of commenting / sharing pics. / etc.  I’m going to try to do better about staying engaged with the thread and what you’re all up to.


We missed you.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Sparkletastic said:


> To real life: we went to a couple’s house (acquaintances) for 4th of July. They have big dogs and I’m *not* a dog fan. But, ok. The issue is the dogs weren’t well raised at all and the owners thought it was cute when their dogs bothered guests. (Please, all of you who love pets. It’s not cool to let your pets jump on / nose / try to eat the food of / generally molest your guests!!!) Anyway, I had on brand new high heeled, fairly pricy espadrilles. The biggest dog knocked over someone’s red wine and the contents landed on my shoe. They heels are hopelessly stained and the owners just thought it was funny hijinks.  Not. So I’m MORE THAN a little peeved.
> .


I apologize on the behalf of dog parents. That is just rude, and even ruder to not offer to pay for shoe rescue. This is the kind of behavior that gives us all a bad name!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have been trying to use most of my light colored bags the last few days. I wore one that at first I kind of regretted getting but once forced to use it , I am now delighted. I have gotten so spoiled wearing light weight bags that it is very hard to reach for the leather ones. I am sure in fall and winter when I will happily wear them again.


I've decided to do that this month too. I'm picking all the bags that seem summery and carrying them, with the exception of my new bag that I can't get enough of.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Just dropping in again to say hello. Life has been busy (thankfully, mostly very good this time) and I’m very purse content  so, I haven’t been around as much but I still love everyone here!
> 
> Y’all know I don’t really buy contemporary bags anymore but, one of my BFF’s and I made a very fun handbag purchase.  When it comes, I’ll try to get back here to share. And, I sold a bag! Once that passes the return period and I can believe it happened, I’ll share. Lol!
> 
> Other than that, I’ve been doing a little bit more clothes and shoes shopping. And, Mr. S gave me a beautiful dia / wg necklace that I’m loving.
> 
> To real life: we went to a couple’s house (acquaintances) for 4th of July. They have big dogs and I’m *not* a dog fan. But, ok. The issue is the dogs weren’t well raised at all and the owners thought it was cute when their dogs bothered guests. (Please, all of you who love pets. It’s not cool to let your pets jump on / nose / try to eat the food of / generally molest your guests!!!) Anyway, I had on brand new high heeled, fairly pricy espadrilles. The biggest dog knocked over someone’s red wine and the contents landed on my shoe. They heels are hopelessly stained and the owners just thought it was funny hijinks.  Not. So I’m MORE THAN a little peeved.
> 
> But, other than that lol, life is settling well. My mother is recovering. Business is good and family is great. Both of my kiddos earned promotions at their companies this month. I’m super proud!!!!
> 
> Oh wait!  I found out I need a toe joint replacement. Aaaaagggghhhh!!!  I’m gonna hold on that for a WHILE!  I still can dance and wear my heels so it’s gonna have to be an issue of real lifestyle problems before I have ANY more surgeries. Luckily the technology is at a state to where once I _do_ have the surgery, I’ll be able to go back to “normal” life of wearing and doing what I want. But, after last year, I’m DONE with being cut on for a LOOOOOONG time.
> 
> Anyway, Hugs, hugs, hugs to you all! Honestly, I’m a little bored with social media in general. LOL! I’ve even taken fun pics of my bags and didn’t bother posting them in the bag of the day thread.   Hence my lack of commenting / sharing pics. / etc.  I’m going to try to do better about staying engaged with the thread and what you’re all up to.


I didn't even know there was a thing as toe joint replacement. At least you don't have to think about it for awhile. Sorry about the dogs. My dog wasn't very well trained but if he wasn't well behaved, he would have been put in another room. Congratulations to your kids! My daughter just had a birthday. I can't believe how old my kids are. 

I've missed you from this thread and the what bag are you carrying today thread.


----------



## dcooney4

Today’s light colored bag. This one could be year round but thought I give her a whirl.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I apologize on the behalf of dog parents. That is just rude, and even ruder to not offer to pay for shoe rescue. This is the kind of behavior that gives us all a bad name!


From what I see on social media we need another Amy Vanderbilt and her 700 page complete book of etiquette.  There is an appalling lack of good manners, good taste and class in society today.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> It's a really great-looking bag... sorry it didn't work out for you (what was the problem? Too many totes in your collection?) but I'm glad that it will go to a good home.


I knew the size before I bought it and thought it could be my beater bag.  But when it came, I knew I would rarely use it, so better to go to someone who will use her more.  And, there is just something I don’t like about the studs in front (can’t pinpoint what about it, though).


Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Just dropping in again to say hello. Life has been busy (thankfully, mostly very good this time) and I’m very purse content  so, I haven’t been around as much but I still love everyone here!
> 
> Y’all know I don’t really buy contemporary bags anymore but, one of my BFF’s and I made a very fun handbag purchase.  When it comes, I’ll try to get back here to share. And, I sold a bag! Once that passes the return period and I can believe it happened, I’ll share. Lol!
> 
> Other than that, I’ve been doing a little bit more clothes and shoes shopping. And, Mr. S gave me a beautiful dia / wg necklace that I’m loving.
> 
> To real life: we went to a couple’s house (acquaintances) for 4th of July. They have big dogs and I’m *not* a dog fan. But, ok. The issue is the dogs weren’t well raised at all and the owners thought it was cute when their dogs bothered guests. (Please, all of you who love pets. It’s not cool to let your pets jump on / nose / try to eat the food of / generally molest your guests!!!) Anyway, I had on brand new high heeled, fairly pricy espadrilles. The biggest dog knocked over someone’s red wine and the contents landed on my shoe. They heels are hopelessly stained and the owners just thought it was funny hijinks.  Not. So I’m MORE THAN a little peeved.
> 
> But, other than that lol, life is settling well. My mother is recovering. Business is good and family is great. Both of my kiddos earned promotions at their companies this month. I’m super proud!!!!
> 
> Oh wait!  I found out I need a toe joint replacement. Aaaaagggghhhh!!!  I’m gonna hold on that for a WHILE!  I still can dance and wear my heels so it’s gonna have to be an issue of real lifestyle problems before I have ANY more surgeries. Luckily the technology is at a state to where once I _do_ have the surgery, I’ll be able to go back to “normal” life of wearing and doing what I want. But, after last year, I’m DONE with being cut on for a LOOOOOONG time.
> 
> Anyway, Hugs, hugs, hugs to you all! Honestly, I’m a little bored with social media in general. LOL! I’ve even taken fun pics of my bags and didn’t bother posting them in the bag of the day thread.   Hence my lack of commenting / sharing pics. / etc.  I’m going to try to do better about staying engaged with the thread and what you’re all up to.


Nice to hear from you and nice to know things are well!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have been trying to use most of my light colored bags the last few days. I wore one that at first I kind of regretted getting but once forced to use it , I am now delighted. I have gotten so spoiled wearing light weight bags that it is very hard to reach for the leather ones. I am sure in fall and winter when I will happily wear them again.


It’s good to get them out now. I’ve been actively shunning my black & grey bags because they get waaaaaay too much use in cold months.


southernbelle43 said:


> We missed you.


I missed you all too!!!!


BittyMonkey said:


> I apologize on the behalf of dog parents. That is just rude, and even ruder to not offer to pay for shoe rescue. This is the kind of behavior that gives us all a bad name!


As a former cat parent, pets are to be loved. But just like I wouldn’t let a small child jump on you and damage your items, I wouldn’t let a pet do so.


whateve said:


> I didn't even know there was a thing as toe joint replacement. At least you don't have to think about it for awhile. Sorry about the dogs. My dog wasn't very well trained but if he wasn't well behaved, he would have been put in another room. Congratulations to your kids! My daughter just had a birthday. I can't believe how old my kids are.
> 
> I've missed you from this thread and the what bag are you carrying today thread.


The toe joint replacement is new. When I first developed this issue 5-6 years ago there was no good solution. They could fuse the joint into a fixed position but, if you take that option, it isn’t good if you want to do certain activities like dance and there is no way to keep wearing heels.

I had a so-so surgery a year ago. It was a bust. I really regret it.

But, now there is total joint replacement that allows full flexibility without any pain. I’m going to give it another year or two for them to work out the kinks and for me to “get my mind right”. Lol! 

Who knew a life of dancing and athletics would cause a toe issue of all things. SMH! No one told me! Oh well, it could be worse.

And, I missed you too!


southernbelle43 said:


> From what I see on social media we need another Amy Vanderbilt and her 700 page complete book of etiquette.  There is an appalling lack of good manners, good taste and class in society today.


Yes, yes!  A thousand times, YES!!!  I’ve given up on expecting most courtesies and niceties with which I was raised. I’m not going to anyone’s house and inspecting their place settings. (Though my mom surely would have. LOL!) But, sheesh don’t host if you have no clue how to do so!

The other thing. We were the only ones to bring a hostess gift.  How do you show up at a house empty handed?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Went shopping today.  You all know I hate shopping. But, DH wanted to go. 

I didn’t see one new bag I wanted. This is a boring time for bags. All the ones I liked  / loved have been out for at least a couple seasons.  I did finally get to see the Strathberry bag in person. I think they would be good for work. Cute but conservative. Definitely on the traditional side. Not anything I’d wear in my private life but, certainly beautiful bags.  My issue is the bar over the strap is a little fiddly. 

Also, I noticed that the YSL bags and Gucci Marmont bags are e-ver-y-where. They are VERY popular here which is a little disappointing. I’m not a fan of the Marmont but, I was just getting willing to try the YSL brand again. But I don’t like wearing super popular bags. I like being a bit under the radar. And, super popular bags tend to “date”. I know most of you mentioned you don’t care about that. But, while I will happily wear bags that are however old til the end of time, I don’t like wearing bags that scream a certain year or time period from the past. So, my sorta interest in the YSL quilted bags is cooling. 

That being said, What do each of you consider the hot new bag that is on your radar. I think I need some inspiration! 

And, what did you wear today? I was super casual. I had on my red lambie Chanel flap w/shw, a black and white fitted T-shirt dress, silver sandals and wg/dia jewelry.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Went shopping today.  You all know I hate shopping. But, DH wanted to go.
> 
> I didn’t see one new bag I wanted. This is a boring time for bags. All the ones I liked  / loved have been out for at least a couple seasons.  I did finally get to see the Strathberry bag in person. I think they would be good for work. Cute but conservative. Definitely on the traditional side. Not anything I’d wear in my private life but, certainly beautiful bags.  My issue is the bar over the strap is a little fiddly.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the YSL bags and Gucci Marmont bags are e-ver-y-where. They are VERY popular here which is a little disappointing. I’m not a fan of the Marmont but, I was just getting willing to try the YSL brand again. But I don’t like wearing super popular bags. I like being a bit under the radar. And, super popular bags tend to “date”. I know most of you mentioned you don’t care about that. But, while I will happily wear bags that are however old til the end of time, I don’t like wearing bags that scream a certain year or time period from the past. So, my sorta interest in the YSL quilted bags is cooling.
> 
> That being said, What do each of you consider the hot new bag that is on your radar. I think I need some inspiration!
> 
> And, what did you wear today? I was super casual. I had on my red lambie Chanel flap w/shw, a black and white fitted T-shirt dress, silver sandals and wg/dia jewelry.


I can't warm up to YSL bags. The logo is too much for me. On the other hand, I'm surprised at how much I like the Gucci disco. They are making it like the original with the tassel now. It is so lightweight! Other than that, there is nothing new I'm interested in. I'm looking at older Bals and BVs.

Today I wore black jeans, gray loafers, a gray tee, and my new black MK that has all the bright trim. I really love this bag, but I feel like I have to wear less colorful clothes so they don't compete with the bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> Went shopping today.  You all know I hate shopping. But, DH wanted to go.
> 
> I didn’t see one new bag I wanted. This is a boring time for bags. All the ones I liked  / loved have been out for at least a couple seasons.  I did finally get to see the Strathberry bag in person. I think they would be good for work. Cute but conservative. Definitely on the traditional side. Not anything I’d wear in my private life but, certainly beautiful bags.  My issue is the bar over the strap is a little fiddly.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the YSL bags and Gucci Marmont bags are e-ver-y-where. They are VERY popular here which is a little disappointing. I’m not a fan of the Marmont but, I was just getting willing to try the YSL brand again. But I don’t like wearing super popular bags. I like being a bit under the radar. And, super popular bags tend to “date”. I know most of you mentioned you don’t care about that. But, while I will happily wear bags that are however old til the end of time, I don’t like wearing bags that scream a certain year or time period from the past. So, my sorta interest in the YSL quilted bags is cooling.
> 
> That being said, What do each of you consider the hot new bag that is on your radar. I think I need some inspiration!
> 
> And, what did you wear today? I was super casual. I had on my red lambie Chanel flap w/shw, a black and white fitted T-shirt dress, silver sandals and wg/dia jewelry.


The only new-in bag I've got my eyes on is the Givenchy Mystic! I'm bigger on color and embellishments, so none of the current season is tempting me, but I think it's such a pretty bag. I also love Clare Waight Keller. Her era at Chloe is my fave!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

papertiger said:


> Thank you everyone, it's sitting on my bed right now



@papertiger your Evelyne is a great bag. I love the gold hardware and you look fab. Love your blouse too 



whateve said:


> My stats aren't very good for June.
> 1 bags in, 0 bags out
> 2 slgs in, 2 slgs out
> Plus I bought 6 pairs of shoes, and had some embellishments done on a purse I already own.
> We traveled part of the month so I didn't have things up for sale the whole time.
> I'm very happy with my bag purchase. It was relatively inexpensive and I've already carried it more than a week.
> The SLGs I bought are two mini wallets. I haven't used either. I'm beginning to think I should have resisted. I like them; I just didn't really need them.
> 
> For the challenges, I carried 14 purses in 30 days, which is very surprising since I only took 2 with me when we traveled. 4 of the purses were carried for the first time this year (not counting my new one, which of course was carried for the first time this year!) - 2 of these were carried once and 2 were carried twice, so I almost completed the "least 3 challenge." Two bags were perfect for the summer madness challenge - one I carried twice and the other, only once.
> 
> I did attempt to lighten the load by switching to a smaller wallet for the second half of the month.
> 
> Here is a picture of the new bag I bought.



What a fun bag! It's great!! Enjoy carrying it. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - my lil cutie MZ Wallace arrived today and it’s adorable! Such a fun color!



I love these summer 'block' colours. You should be able to get a lot of wear from this with black/white/camel outfits this summer 



ElainePG said:


> Just realized that I haven't posted my June stats, but they're boring. I didn't buy anything, but I didn't sell anything either. And I barely rotated my bags.
> 
> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.



So sorry to hear that your mother's health is in decline. Big hugs to you.


----------



## papertiger

Miss_Dawn said:


> @papertiger your Evelyne is a great bag. I love the gold hardware and you look fab. Love your blouse too
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun bag! It's great!! Enjoy carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these summer 'block' colours. You should be able to get a lot of wear from this with black/white/camel outfits this summer
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that your mother's health is in decline. Big hugs to you.



Thank you so much XXX


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s light colored bag. This one could be year round but thought I give her a whirl.



Perfect. 

Is this an older Miu Miu? I feel like every bag I see from them atm is rhinestone encrusted or embroidered.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Went shopping today.  You all know I hate shopping. But, DH wanted to go.
> 
> I didn’t see one new bag I wanted. This is a boring time for bags. All the ones I liked  / loved have been out for at least a couple seasons.  I did finally get to see the Strathberry bag in person. I think they would be good for work. Cute but conservative. Definitely on the traditional side. Not anything I’d wear in my private life but, certainly beautiful bags.  My issue is the bar over the strap is a little fiddly.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the YSL bags and Gucci Marmont bags are e-ver-y-where. They are VERY popular here which is a little disappointing. I’m not a fan of the Marmont but, I was just getting willing to try the YSL brand again. But I don’t like wearing super popular bags. I like being a bit under the radar. And, super popular bags tend to “date”. I know most of you mentioned you don’t care about that. But, while I will happily wear bags that are however old til the end of time, I don’t like wearing bags that scream a certain year or time period from the past. So, my sorta interest in the YSL quilted bags is cooling.
> 
> That being said, What do each of you consider the hot new bag that is on your radar. I think I need some inspiration!
> 
> And, what did you wear today? I was super casual. I had on my red lambie Chanel flap w/shw, a black and white fitted T-shirt dress, silver sandals and wg/dia jewelry.



I think it's natural to be put off a very popular bag. I've bought popular bags pretty much ahead of the curve and then put it away for a while if they're everywhere I look. When they get too ubiquitous it is off-putting but I would wear it a few years after after the trend dies down. Would I chose to buy a very popular bag, no. I don't own a Marmont for the same reason so many like it, those large Running GGs in brass at the front. I hate to feel self conscious. I don't mind seeing them on others, in a way it's Gucci's more affordable answer to Chanel's CFs., LV mono everything, Chanel CF and Birkins are wall to wall and everywhere in-between in Central London, seeing a YSL or a Gucci makes a change.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Perfect.
> 
> Is this an older Miu Miu? I feel like every bag I see from them atm is rhinestone encrusted or embroidered.


I got it for Christmas this past winter but Dh and dd bought it at the outlet.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I can't warm up to YSL bags. The logo is too much for me. On the other hand, I'm surprised at how much I like the Gucci disco. They are making it like the original with the tassel now. It is so lightweight! Other than that, there is nothing new I'm interested in. I'm looking at older Bals and BVs.
> 
> Today I wore black jeans, gray loafers, a gray tee, and my new black MK that has all the bright trim. I really love this bag, but I feel like I have to wear less colorful clothes so they don't compete with the bag.


I’ve always loved the Gucci Disco. It’s a bag I should have gotten in the right size years ago. 

Your outfit sounds cute!!!


bellebellebelle19 said:


> The only new-in bag I've got my eyes on is the Givenchy Mystic! I'm bigger on color and embellishments, so none of the current season is tempting me, but I think it's such a pretty bag. I also love Clare Waight Keller. Her era at Chloe is my fave!


I got a chance to look at the Mystic yesterday. It seems like a proper pocket book.  I didn’t look in it to check functionality. 


papertiger said:


> I think it's natural to be put off a very popular bag. I've bought popular bags pretty much ahead of the curve and then put it away for a while if they're everywhere I look. When they get too ubiquitous it is off-putting but I would wear it a few years after after the trend dies down. Would I chose to buy a very popular bag, no. I don't own a Marmont for the same reason so many like it, those large Running GGs in brass at the front. I hate to feel self conscious. I don't mind seeing them on others, in a way it's Gucci's more affordable answer to Chanel's CFs., LV mono everything, Chanel CF and Birkins are wall to wall and everywhere in-between in Central London, seeing a YSL or a Gucci makes a change.


When I first saw the Marmont, the extended flap looked like a nose to me and I can’t get over that. Lol!  And I agree about large hardware and logos. I can’t wait til the pendulum swings back to discreet. 

I live in a large US city and I rarely see Chanel CF’s which makes it more fun to wear mine. When I do see them, almost 100% of the time an Asian person is wearing one. Which befuddles me a bit.  I don’t think of brands aligning with a certain race’s preferences. I certainly couldn’t think of a car brand falling one way or another. Although it makes sense. (Unfortunately) most people tend to stay with their “own” more than not and we tend to like what we are exposed to to are taught to aspired too. Hmmmm. Interesting marketing question.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mr. S and I are putting finishing touches on some redecorating we’ve been doing and are on each other’s nerves. Lol!  Believe it or not napkin rings are the current issue.   I refuse to yield ground. On this hill, I shall make my stand. We WILL have sparkly napkin rings or we will have death!

The ones he likes look like they should hang off the side of a fishing boat. Nope!

So, I have taken the first shot. No rings? I folded the napkins into girly rose shapes and put some sparkly beads in the middle.   Bwa Ha Ha!!!!!  Can’t wait to see his face at dinner.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve always loved the Gucci Disco. It’s a bag I should have gotten in the right size years ago.
> 
> Your outfit sounds cute!!!
> I got a chance to look at the Mystic yesterday. It seems like a proper pocket book.  I didn’t look in it to check functionality.
> When I first saw the Marmont, the extended flap looked like a nose to me and I can’t get over that. Lol!  And I agree about large hardware and logos. I can’t wait til the pendulum swings back to discreet.
> 
> I live in a large US city and I rarely see Chanel CF’s which makes it more fun to wear mine. When I do see them, almost 100% of the time an Asian person is wearing one. Which befuddles me a bit.  I don’t think of brands aligning with a certain race’s preferences. I certainly couldn’t think of a car brand falling one way or another. Although it makes sense. (Unfortunately) most people tend to stay with their “own” more than not and we tend to like what we are exposed to to are taught to aspired too. Hmmmm. Interesting marketing question.


I rarely see any designer stuff around me. I'm in a farming area. The most prevalent is LV. There is a lot of Coach and MK. I feel it's a good thing because if I want to carry a major brand, I won't see anyone else with it. 

I don't think brands necessarily align with race, but I do know that Asians are a large part of the luxury market. That's why all the stores in Las Vegas and at outlets always have employees that speak various Asian languages.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey!  Just dropping in again to say hello. Life has been busy (thankfully, mostly very good this time) and I’m very purse content  so, I haven’t been around as much but I still love everyone here!
> 
> Y’all know I don’t really buy contemporary bags anymore but, one of my BFF’s and I made a very fun handbag purchase.  When it comes, I’ll try to get back here to share. And, I sold a bag! Once that passes the return period and I can believe it happened, I’ll share. Lol!
> 
> Other than that, I’ve been doing a little bit more clothes and shoes shopping. And, Mr. S gave me a beautiful dia / wg necklace that I’m loving.
> 
> To real life: we went to a couple’s house (acquaintances) for 4th of July. They have big dogs and I’m *not* a dog fan. But, ok. The issue is the dogs weren’t well raised at all and the owners thought it was cute when their dogs bothered guests. (Please, all of you who love pets. It’s not cool to let your pets jump on / nose / try to eat the food of / generally molest your guests!!!) Anyway, I had on brand new high heeled, fairly pricy espadrilles. The biggest dog knocked over someone’s red wine and the contents landed on my shoe. They heels are hopelessly stained and the owners just thought it was funny hijinks.  Not. So I’m MORE THAN a little peeved.
> 
> But, other than that lol, life is settling well. My mother is recovering. Business is good and family is great. Both of my kiddos earned promotions at their companies this month. I’m super proud!!!!
> 
> Oh wait!  I found out I need a toe joint replacement. Aaaaagggghhhh!!!  I’m gonna hold on that for a WHILE!  I still can dance and wear my heels so it’s gonna have to be an issue of real lifestyle problems before I have ANY more surgeries. Luckily the technology is at a state to where once I _do_ have the surgery, I’ll be able to go back to “normal” life of wearing and doing what I want. But, after last year, I’m DONE with being cut on for a LOOOOOONG time.
> 
> Anyway, Hugs, hugs, hugs to you all! Honestly, I’m a little bored with social media in general. LOL! I’ve even taken fun pics of my bags and didn’t bother posting them in the bag of the day thread.   Hence my lack of commenting / sharing pics. / etc.  I’m going to try to do better about staying engaged with the thread and what you’re all up to.



Hi Sparkle!  Great to see you back on the thread. 

I love dogs, but people who don’t train their dogs to behave properly are a (no pun intended) pet peeve of mine. When our dog was a puppy, he wanted to jump on people to say hello, and I always discouraged it. He’s a Bichon, so small and cute, so most people would say, “Oh, it’s OK,” when I told him No, but I’d always say, “No, it’s not OK. Someday someone’s going to come over wearing white pants or a nice dress, and they’re not going to think it’s so cute when he jumps on them.” It’s worse when the dog is large — a big dog can knock someone over or just scare the heck out of someone. I really hate it when a dog jumps on someone and the owner thinks it’s cute, or funny, or in any way OK. It’s not!


----------



## catsinthebag

southernbelle43 said:


> From what I see on social media we need another Amy Vanderbilt and her 700 page complete book of etiquette.  There is an appalling lack of good manners, good taste and class in society today.



I totally agree, but no one’s going to read 700 pages, either.  Maybe some simple public shaming would work?


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Went shopping today.  You all know I hate shopping. But, DH wanted to go.
> 
> I didn’t see one new bag I wanted. This is a boring time for bags. All the ones I liked  / loved have been out for at least a couple seasons.  I did finally get to see the Strathberry bag in person. I think they would be good for work. Cute but conservative. Definitely on the traditional side. Not anything I’d wear in my private life but, certainly beautiful bags.  My issue is the bar over the strap is a little fiddly.
> 
> Also, I noticed that the YSL bags and Gucci Marmont bags are e-ver-y-where. They are VERY popular here which is a little disappointing. I’m not a fan of the Marmont but, I was just getting willing to try the YSL brand again. But I don’t like wearing super popular bags. I like being a bit under the radar. And, super popular bags tend to “date”. I know most of you mentioned you don’t care about that. But, while I will happily wear bags that are however old til the end of time, I don’t like wearing bags that scream a certain year or time period from the past. So, my sorta interest in the YSL quilted bags is cooling.
> 
> That being said, What do each of you consider the hot new bag that is on your radar. I think I need some inspiration!
> 
> And, what did you wear today? I was super casual. I had on my red lambie Chanel flap w/shw, a black and white fitted T-shirt dress, silver sandals and wg/dia jewelry.



There’s a lot of Gucci and YSL around me as well. And it’s kind of a turn off. 

I’m kind of exhausted from bag shopping, TBH. There aren’t any new designs that excite me. I’ve actually been thinking again about the Balenciaga City. I’ve owned two over the years. Love the look but the short shoulder strap never quite worked for me. Recently I’ve been wondering if I should try the small City since it has a true crossbody strap and I’ve been liking smaller bags recently. But then I wonder if the City style is “over,” or if I should even care! It’s a style that’s been on my radar for so long, I wonder if I somehow missed the window, if that makes sense. What do you all think?


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> There’s a lot of Gucci and YSL around me as well. And it’s kind of a turn off.
> 
> I’m kind of exhausted from bag shopping, TBH. There aren’t any new designs that excite me. I’ve actually been thinking again about the Balenciaga City. I’ve owned two over the years. Love the look but the short shoulder strap never quite worked for me. Recently I’ve been wondering if I should try the small City since it has a true crossbody strap and I’ve been liking smaller bags recently. But then I wonder if the City style is “over,” or if I should even care! It’s a style that’s been on my radar for so long, I wonder if I somehow missed the window, if that makes sense. What do you all think?


I'm fairly new to Bal. I don't care if it is no longer popular. To me, that makes it better. It means everyone else won't have one, and I can find a bargain. I don't have a city. I love my Velo. The strap is longer. Recently I've seen cities carried with custom straps, and then I realized I could get a city and just use a different strap.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> I'm fairly new to Bal. I don't care if it is no longer popular. To me, that makes it better. It means everyone else won't have one, and I can find a bargain. I don't have a city. I love my Velo. The strap is longer. Recently I've seen cities carried with custom straps, and then I realized I could get a city and just use a different strap.



My first City was before the separate strap trend. I wore that bag to _death! _The second one I tried with a longer strap but felt like the bag was too wide to look right crossbody. Maybe I need to re-look that. I had a Velo for a few days but returned it because it was too deep for me. I’ve been going round and round with this in my mind for so long, I wonder if it’s just no longer the right bag for me. At some point, I’ll go try the small City in person and see how it looks. I’ve always like the Bal moto style — luxe and edgy at the same time. Not many designers get that mix just right. I don’t really like the new Bal styles, but sometimes it takes me a while to adapt to new things!


----------



## southernbelle43

catsinthebag said:


> I totally agree, but no one’s going to read 700 pages, either.  Maybe some simple public shaming would work?


Actually I don’t think anyone sat down and read it. It was a resource that one could to refer to that showed how to behave in all situations and occasions that would show good manners, politeness, consideration for others, etc.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> My first City was before the separate strap trend. I wore that bag to _death! _The second one I tried with a longer strap but felt like the bag was too wide to look right crossbody. Maybe I need to re-look that. I had a Velo for a few days but returned it because it was too deep for me. I’ve been going round and round with this in my mind for so long, I wonder if it’s just no longer the right bag for me. At some point, I’ll go try the small City in person and see how it looks. I’ve always like the Bal moto style — luxe and edgy at the same time. Not many designers get that mix just right. I don’t really like the new Bal styles, but sometimes it takes me a while to adapt to new things!


I don't like most of the new Bal styles but I saw a papier in the store. It might have been the mini. It was very cute. The hardware was very tiny.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> sending a big hug to you, Dear Elaine, and well wishes to your Mum!
> hope you have plenty of time together ahead, enjoy every minute!
> i've never had close relationship with mine, and now when i live so far away from home i definitely feel that huge gap, which cannot be re-filled. *Luckily, you are close enough, in every meaning, so get the most of it!!*


Thank you, dear. Yes, that's just the way I'm looking at it on the days when I'm able to view it in the best way. (Which, I admit, is not 100% of the time, but I'm trying!) Every day is a gift.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Every day I have with her is a gift.
> Thank you, dear. Yes, that's just the way I'm looking at it on the days when I'm able to view it in the best way. (Which, I admit, is not 100% of the time, but I'm trying!) Every day is a gift.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I don’t know how old your mom is, but my MIL was 91 when she died. When she turned 90, we met with her doctor, who told us she was in great shape, but to be aware that, as she put it, “90 can be one thing, and then 90 plus one day can be completely different.” It’s scary how quickly the decline can happen in older people — they just don’t have the internal reserves they used to.
> 
> It’s good you are so close. My parents are 1,000 miles away, so it’s not always easy to tell what’s going on. Good also that you put a team in place so you don’t feel like you have to do _everything _in terms of care-taking, and can just focus on enjoying time with your mom.


My mom is 94, and was doing very well until a couple of years ago when she got pneumonia plus some other health complications at the same time. She's been slowly declining ever since, but now she's been hit with something really big and... as you say... she simply doesn't have the reserves.

Putting a care team into place was emotionally difficult for me. I'm the only child (and a daughter!) so my first instinct was to do everything myself. DH encouraged me to reframe the situation: I wouldn't be helping anyone, least of all my mom, if I wore myself out doing things that could be delegated.

But it's definitely a whole lot easier because we're just two blocks down the street. It must be so hard for you, being 1,000 miles away!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have been trying to use most of my light colored bags the last few days. I wore one that at first I kind of regretted getting but once forced to use it , I am now delighted. I have gotten so spoiled wearing light weight bags that it is very hard to reach for the leather ones. I am sure in fall and winter when I will happily wear them again.


Which bag is it? I'm so glad that you're enjoying it after all!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s light colored bag. This one could be year round but thought I give her a whirl.


Love the taupe color! This is making me want to switch into my Mulberry Double-Zip. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I can't warm up to YSL bags. The logo is too much for me. On the other hand, I'm surprised at how much I like the Gucci disco. They are making it like the original with the tassel now. It is so lightweight! Other than that, there is nothing new I'm interested in. I'm looking at older Bals and BVs.
> 
> Today I wore black jeans, gray loafers, a gray tee, and my new black MK that has all the bright trim. I really love this bag, but I feel like I have to wear less colorful clothes so they don't compete with the bag.


I like the idea of a grey tee with black jeans. I just recently bought my first grey tee, and I haven't figured out what to do with it yet. I'm going to borrow this idea!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I can't warm up to YSL bags. The logo is too much for me. On the other hand, I'm surprised at how much I like the Gucci disco. They are making it like the original with the tassel now. It is so lightweight! Other than that, there is nothing new I'm interested in. I'm looking at older Bals and BVs.
> 
> Today I wore black jeans, gray loafers, a gray tee, and my new black MK that has all the bright trim. I really love this bag, but I feel like I have to wear less colorful clothes so they don't compete with the bag.


Yay for the Gucci Disco! It is one of my most frequently carried bags. I have it in black and I bring it with me when I’m traveling. I carried it every day of my last vacation (we just got home this week.) It is lightweight and carries a lot despite its small looking size. It has a zipper and I wear it crossbody. It works well for me on city walking vacations.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S and I are putting finishing touches on some redecorating we’ve been doing and are on each other’s nerves. Lol!  Believe it or not napkin rings are the current issue.   I refuse to yield ground. On this hill, I shall make my stand. We WILL have sparkly napkin rings or we will have death!
> 
> The ones he likes look like they should hang off the side of a fishing boat. Nope!
> 
> So, I have taken the first shot. No rings? I folded the napkins into girly rose shapes and put some sparkly beads in the middle.   Bwa Ha Ha!!!!!  Can’t wait to see his face at dinner.


Why not get both sets of napkin rings? It’s usually not a huge cost. Some nights you can enjoy sparkly other nights the fishing boat napkin rings. We have multiple sets!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> My mom is 94, and was doing very well until a couple of years ago when she got pneumonia plus some other health complications at the same time. She's been slowly declining ever since, but now she's been hit with something really big and... as you say... she simply doesn't have the reserves.
> 
> Putting a care team into place was emotionally difficult for me. I'm the only child (and a daughter!) so my first instinct was to do everything myself. DH encouraged me to reframe the situation: I wouldn't be helping anyone, least of all my mom, if I wore myself out doing things that could be delegated.
> 
> But it's definitely a whole lot easier because we're just two blocks down the street. It must be so hard for you, being 1,000 miles away!



I’m not the only child but I’m the oldest and my parents have designated me their health care proxy. So I’m sure some of this stuff is in my future. Your DH sounds like a good support system. It’s always good to have someone who will look after your needs when you’re trying to do everything else.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Yay for the Gucci Disco! It is one of my most frequently carried bags. I have it in black and I bring it with me when I’m traveling. I carried it every day of my last vacation (we just got home this week.) It is lightweight and carries a lot despite its small looking size. It has a zipper and I wear it crossbody. It works well for me on city walking vacations.



I like my Disco too. It's surprise really as I've always liked camera bags, small is great but even better when they have a bit of depth to them.


----------



## papertiger

Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once? 

*Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *


----------



## msd_bags

catsinthebag said:


> My first City was before the separate strap trend. I wore that bag to _death! _The second one I tried with a longer strap but felt like the bag was too wide to look right crossbody. Maybe I need to re-look that. I had a Velo for a few days but returned it because it was too deep for me. I’ve been going round and round with this in my mind for so long, I wonder if it’s just no longer the right bag for me. At some point, I’ll go try the small City in person and see how it looks. I’ve always like the Bal moto style — luxe and edgy at the same time. Not many designers get that mix just right. I don’t really like the new Bal styles, but sometimes it takes me a while to adapt to new things!


What a coincidence that you are discussing Balenciaga when I wore my Velo today after months of no use!! Also, I was looking at the City online last night thinking if it’s a bag I should have again someday (I had 2 years ago)! Today I enjoyed using my Velo, there was joy.  On other days, however, no love.  So I’m a bit confused when it comes to Bals.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I rarely see any designer stuff around me. I'm in a farming area. The most prevalent is LV. There is a lot of Coach and MK. I feel it's a good thing because if I want to carry a major brand, I won't see anyone else with it.
> 
> I don't think brands necessarily align with race, but I do know that Asians are a large part of the luxury market. That's why all the stores in Las Vegas and at outlets always have employees that speak various Asian languages.


I just find things like this fascinating - especially given that I work in marketing strategy. I’m always thinking about who buys what for what reason. 

And, I agree. I like being able to carry anything and not having it noticed! 


catsinthebag said:


> Hi Sparkle!  Great to see you back on the thread.
> 
> I love dogs, but people who don’t train their dogs to behave properly are a (no pun intended) pet peeve of mine. When our dog was a puppy, he wanted to jump on people to say hello, and I always discouraged it. He’s a Bichon, so small and cute, so most people would say, “Oh, it’s OK,” when I told him No, but I’d always say, “No, it’s not OK. Someday someone’s going to come over wearing white pants or a nice dress, and they’re not going to think it’s so cute when he jumps on them.” It’s worse when the dog is large — a big dog can knock someone over or just scare the heck out of someone. I really hate it when a dog jumps on someone and the owner thinks it’s cute, or funny, or in any way OK. It’s not!


Hi Cats!!  

We had a Bichon as well. Over the years we’ve had 3 dogs and a cat. All (including the cat) were very friendly. But all (including the cat) were trained. It’s just not cute to be attacked by any entity. 


catsinthebag said:


> I totally agree, but no one’s going to read 700 pages, either.  Maybe some simple public shaming would work?


Yes! I’m all for gentle public shaming. 


catsinthebag said:


> There’s a lot of Gucci and YSL around me as well. And it’s kind of a turn off.
> 
> I’m kind of exhausted from bag shopping, TBH. There aren’t any new designs that excite me. I’ve actually been thinking again about the Balenciaga City. I’ve owned two over the years. Love the look but the short shoulder strap never quite worked for me. Recently I’ve been wondering if I should try the small City since it has a true crossbody strap and I’ve been liking smaller bags recently. But then I wonder if the City style is “over,” or if I should even care! It’s a style that’s been on my radar for so long, I wonder if I somehow missed the window, if that makes sense. What do you all think?


Did I read somewhere that the City is being discontinued? 

In any case, I don’t think it’s “over”. I still adore the small edge and probably should have bought one. 


More bags said:


> Why not get both sets of napkin rings? It’s usually not a huge cost. Some nights you can enjoy sparkly other nights the fishing boat napkin rings. We have multiple sets!


LOL!  Multiple sets is where we’re headed. They’re like jewelry and fun to swap out. But, it’s funny because the ones we each like right now are SOOOOOO far apart. 


papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *


Hmmmm... I hadn’t thought about it in this way. 

I think it’s a combination. When I was rebuilding my collection over the last few years it was a matter of having to find bags I lived that met certain usage and feature requirements. 

Now that my collection is stable, it will be more about fashion in that something will have to show up to intrigue / wow me as I only have one real needs - either a medium black bag with gold hardware, or a gold bag that’s smaller in profile than my C Boy.


----------



## catsinthebag

msd_bags said:


> What a coincidence that you are discussing Balenciaga when I wore my Velo today after months of no use!! Also, I was looking at the City online last night thinking if it’s a bag I should have again someday (I had 2 years ago)! Today I enjoyed using my Velo, there was joy.  On other days, however, no love.  So I’m a bit confused when it comes to Bals.



I know what you mean about the confusion! I think it’s because the Bal moto bags are a very specific style, and I’m either in the mood to use it it or I’m not. It’s a style I love but wouldn’t gravitate towards every day, so I’m trying to figure out how much use I’d actually get out of the bag before investing in another one.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *



I think it’s a combination. When new styles come out, it usually takes me a while to “catch up” to them. Most of my bags are pretty classic styles that have been around for a long time. I used to fall in love with new styles more readily, but I’m at the point now where it’s harder to convince myself that I really “need” something. I used to fall for a bag, and then go and try to convince myself of why it wouldn’t work. Now, if I see something I like, I’m trying to convince myself of why it _would_ work, how it adds to what I already have without being redundant. 

But then, there are times when I’m simply in the mood to buy something.  And then, I start making lists of all the things I’ve seen over the last few months that have caught my eye. It’s like the two lines of seeing stuff and wanting something new have to intersect in my brain. Once that happens, I’m in trouble!

Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I just find things like this fascinating - especially given that I work in marketing strategy. I’m always thinking about who buys what for what reason.
> 
> And, I agree. I like being able to carry anything and not having it noticed!
> Hi Cats!!
> 
> We had a Bichon as well. Over the years we’ve had 3 dogs and a cat. All (including the cat) were very friendly. But all (including the cat) were trained. It’s just not cute to be attacked by any entity.
> Yes! I’m all for gentle public shaming.
> Did I read somewhere that the City is being discontinued?
> 
> In any case, I don’t think it’s “over”. I still adore the small edge and probably should have bought one.
> LOL!  Multiple sets is where we’re headed. They’re like jewelry and fun to swap out. But, it’s funny because the ones we each like right now are SOOOOOO far apart.
> Hmmmm... I hadn’t thought about it in this way.
> 
> I think it’s a combination. When I was rebuilding my collection over the last few years it was a matter of having to find bags I lived that met certain usage and feature requirements.
> 
> Now that my collection is stable, it will be more about fashion in that something will have to show up to intrigue / wow me as I only have one real needs - either a medium black bag with gold hardware, or a gold bag that’s smaller in profile than my C Boy.



It's true as our collection grows it's harder to to find that gap and also easier because we can identify our one or two needs (as opposed to wants).


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I think it’s a combination. When new styles come out, it usually takes me a while to “catch up” to them. Most of my bags are pretty classic styles that have been around for a long time. I used to fall in love with new styles more readily, but I’m at the point now where it’s harder to convince myself that I really “need” something. I used to fall for a bag, and then go and try to convince myself of why it wouldn’t work. Now, if I see something I like, I’m trying to convince myself of why it _would_ work, how it adds to what I already have without being redundant.
> 
> But then, there are times when I’m simply in the mood to buy something.  And then, I start making lists of all the things I’ve seen over the last few months that have caught my eye. It’s like the two lines of seeing stuff and wanting something new have to intersect in my brain. Once that happens, I’m in trouble!
> 
> Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?


I’m the same. Styles have to marinate in my brain a while for me to want to buy which means I’m usually lagging the “trends.” 

And, I’m in the same spot as you - I have  a collection of classic bags and want to branch out. I actually put some thought in on your question. I think our base of classic bags is a perfect enabler for us to have some fun because we have our bases covered. A wackadoodle purchase can be like having a cookie when you eat super healthfully the rest of the time.  Fun and joy producing! 

My criteria? I will only buy a new “trendy” bag if:

1) It’s a wow! bag that I absolutely adore. If it’s not a wow, I can wait for a classic bag I adore that won’t be a potential risk (getting dated, resale issues, unknown quality issues, etc.)

2) It’s a unique addition - a new use, color, shape, aesthetic, etc.   

3) I won’t bore of it quickly. I don’t want any of-the-moment or novelty bags. As much as I may think a one off Moschino or Anya Hindmarch bag may be adorable, I know I’ll get sick of a bag with eyeballs or shaped like a cactus really quickly. 

4) Great quality for its price point. I wouldn’t expect Hermès level craftsmanship from Dooney & Bourke. But D&B has some well made bags that could make the price / value equation work well. 

5) Good resale. I’m buying to keep because I can’t stand any more selling bags.  But, I still want the option - if needed -  to “get out of” a bag easily and for a good price. 

Another thing, as I mentioned a ton of times, I don’t like owning things I don’t regularly use. So, there’s a max number of bags I can own and rotate effectively - approx. 30-35.  I currently have “only” 22.  With just about all my bag needs met by an array of classic bags, I have a lot of room to play with styles / colors / etc. to make my collection more interesting - more bling, more whimsy, more edge, etc. 

DH is good about pushing me in this way. The Fendi Mon Tresor bucket and beaded Diorama he bought me are good examples. They’re fun and a departure from what I usually buy. But, they fit my style, will have staying power and won’t “date”. And, I looooooove wearing them. So I’m emboldened to try fun new bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> It's true as our collection grows it's harder to to find that gap and also easier because we can identify our one or two needs (as opposed to wants).


Completely agree. It’s also harder to find something that adds a unique twist. New bags have to be fun and different from what I own but still be “me”.

I think that is what causes me to sit out of buying most often. That particular season’s bags aren’t “me.”  For example, I absolutely hate logomania. I try but, can’t see it as anything but trying too hard. So when bags have glitter encrusted brand names emblazoned all over the front along with sequined frogs and lips (Gucci, Dolce & Gabbana), why?!?!?) it’s easy to keep my money in my pocket. Lol! 

Also, declining quality with rising prices is pushing me out of the marketplace. I love Chanel. But, I am not impressed by anything of late. Dior, Gucci, BV and a number of other brands have offerings with IMO superior quality for less money. I don’t need to own any brand. They need to convince me they are worthy of my dollars and closet space. 

Lastly, I crave variety. Even if Chanel’s quality / value prop still worked for me, how many quilted flap bags with double C’s on them do I need??  Lol! 

So, yea. At a certain point, the perfect new bag comes along much less frequently. Which actually is great! I don’t know what I’d do if there were ALWAYS another 10 different $5,000 bags I just HAD to have each season.   No way I’d invest that kind of money nor want endure that level of frustration.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I think it’s a combination. When new styles come out, it usually takes me a while to “catch up” to them. Most of my bags are pretty classic styles that have been around for a long time. I used to fall in love with new styles more readily, but I’m at the point now where it’s harder to convince myself that I really “need” something. I used to fall for a bag, and then go and try to convince myself of why it wouldn’t work. Now, if I see something I like, I’m trying to convince myself of why it _would_ work, how it adds to what I already have without being redundant.
> 
> But then, there are times when I’m simply in the mood to buy something.  And then, I start making lists of all the things I’ve seen over the last few months that have caught my eye. It’s like the two lines of seeing stuff and wanting something new have to intersect in my brain. Once that happens, I’m in trouble!
> 
> Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?



Following your excellent first point, I think it may be because of the many more classic _and _interesting bags coming on to the market.

In a way (and even though I often use the word classic myself) I don't believe any bag is truly classic i.e.. forever fashionable. For example, when the modish and dolly days of the 1960s moved into the relaxed glamour of the 1970s even Hermes Kellys looked passé. That was an era when Hermes sales declined steeply but the same issue prompted investment developing  bags that have become classics in the own right like the Garden Party.

I think we have have to trust ourselves.Trust our own style and understand our needs. It's also a pretty wise idea to buy a vintage or real oddball bag, something that is beyond fashion. When I say vintage or one-off I mean a BBK from the year of our birth, our mother's custom Gucci or a bag that once belonged to Loretta Young etc. Fashion designers are part artists, looking for narrative and a comment on/against what is going on, _then_ the masses turn it into a badge of honour disconnect from its origin. If we have something so fabulous or personal it pays homage to ourselves rather than a brand or date.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Question - what bag have you bought that you realized was enough of a mistake that you should have bought something else but, not enough of a mistake to replace?

Was the problem you got excited about how it looked but the function was terrible? Was it an impulse sale bag gone wrong?  A brand or style you had wanted for a long time then realized it wasn’t you?

I’ve had a couple of bags like that and I always eventually end up replacing them. The lack of function is usually the culprit and they eventually drive me crazy enough that I can’t take it. The other exceptions were bags I bought because I got caught up in the hype or felt I needed it to “complete my collection”.  Which is why I sit and wait now before I buy. I’m not a bag collector. I want to use my bags. So having a thing because it’s a sought after variation / brand / style etc. does nothing for me. LOL! Live and learn.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Completely agree. It’s also harder to find something that adds a unique twist. New bags have to be fun and different from what I own but still be “me”.
> 
> I think that is what causes me to sit out of buying most often. That particular season’s bags aren’t “me.”  For example, I absolutely hate logomania. I try but, can’t see it as anything but trying too hard. So when bags have glitter encrusted brand names emblazoned all over the front along with sequined frogs and lips (Gucci, Dolce & Gabbana), why?!?!?) it’s easy to keep my money in my pocket. Lol!
> 
> Also, declining quality with rising prices is pushing me out of the marketplace. I love Chanel. But, I am not impressed by anything of late. Dior, Gucci, BV and a number of other brands have offerings with IMO superior quality for less money. I don’t need to own any brand. They need to convince me they are worthy of my dollars and closet space.
> 
> Lastly, I crave variety. Even if Chanel’s quality / value prop still worked for me, how many quilted flap bags with double C’s on them do I need??  Lol!
> 
> So, yea. At a certain point, the perfect new bag comes along much less frequently. Which actually is great! I don’t know what I’d do if there were ALWAYS another 10 different $5,000 bags I just HAD to have each season.   No way I’d invest that kind of money nor want endure that level of frustration.



I agree with everything you say


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I just find things like this fascinating - especially given that I work in marketing strategy. I’m always thinking about who buys what for what reason.
> 
> And, I agree. I like being able to carry anything and not having it noticed!
> Hi Cats!!
> 
> We had a Bichon as well. Over the years we’ve had 3 dogs and a cat. All (including the cat) were very friendly. But all (including the cat) were trained. It’s just not cute to be attacked by any entity.
> Yes! I’m all for gentle public shaming.
> Did I read somewhere that the City is being discontinued?
> 
> In any case, I don’t think it’s “over”. I still adore the small edge and probably should have bought one.
> LOL!  Multiple sets is where we’re headed. They’re like jewelry and fun to swap out. But, it’s funny because the ones we each like right now are SOOOOOO far apart.
> Hmmmm... I hadn’t thought about it in this way.
> 
> I think it’s a combination. When I was rebuilding my collection over the last few years it was a matter of having to find bags I lived that met certain usage and feature requirements.
> 
> Now that my collection is stable, it will be more about fashion in that something will have to show up to intrigue / wow me as I only have one real needs - either a medium black bag with gold hardware, or a gold bag that’s smaller in profile than my C Boy.


To the best of my knowledge the Bal City is alive and well. There was a thread started that speculated on it’s demise as it’s not front and centre in the Balenciaga line up and as usual people have taken that speculative ball and run with it. While it makes sense that the hype will be surrounding Gvasalia’s  newer creations I simply can’t see them phasing out the City entirely. There are more of the smaller sizes available than the original regular size but all sizes are still there.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *


Me!!! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Question - what bag have you bought that you realized was enough of a mistake that you should have bought something else but, not enough of a mistake to replace?
> 
> Was the problem you got excited about how it looked but the function was terrible? Was it an impulse sale bag gone wrong?  A brand or style you had wanted for a long time then realized it wasn’t you?
> 
> I’ve had a couple of bags like that and I always eventually end up replacing them. The lack of function is usually the culprit and they eventually drive me crazy enough that I can’t take it. The other exceptions were bags I bought because I got caught up in the hype or felt I needed it to “complete my collection”.  Which is why I sit and wait now before I buy. I’m not a bag collector. I want to use my bags. So having a thing because it’s a sought after variation / brand / style etc. does nothing for me. LOL! Live and learn.


my PRADA bags, I was drawn to fashion through this brand, I saw the nice bags, gorgeous leather, clean lines, and I got a few in the beginning of my journey, but soon I realised no matter how much I loved them from afar, up close they were not ME, too feminine, too yellow gold hw, too 'something not right', so I ended up selling them, just keeping one small gauffre, my very first one, my DH got it for me, so I keep it for sentimental reason, plus it has gunmetal (not gold) hw, so I can live with that 
I made a few mistakes, but I had to walk that way to find what was ME and figure out what worked best for me


----------



## Sparkletastic

Well, I just dropped off the bag I just sold at the post office - the ivory Chanel. Hurray!!!

I’m so happy for me and the buyer. I only lost a few hundred dollars which is suboptimal but, fine. And, they are getting a great bag at a steal.

The ivory never worked for me. The question now is do I need a white bag.   I’ve been good about tracking my wear but, slacked off of tracking what I need and don’t have. I’m going to recommit to doing that. Since I started, it helped me buy so much better. I know what I need and I have proof that some other bags just wouldn’t get used.

So, I now have just one bag left for sale.  ONE!!!!  (The Jimmy Choo) After selling over 150 bags over the past 6-7 years I’m almost DONE!!! Neva, Eva again will I buy on impulse, without the right info, ignoring functionality or chasing a trend.


----------



## papertiger

n


ksuromax said:


> Me!!!
> 
> my PRADA bags, I was drawn to fashion through this brand, I saw the nice bags, gorgeous leather, clean lines, and I got a few in the beginning of my journey, but soon I realised no matter how much I loved them from afar, up close they were not ME, too feminine, too yellow gold hw, too 'something not right', so I ended up selling them, just keeping one small gauffre, my very first one, my DH got it for me, so I keep it for sentimental reason, plus it has gunmetal (not gold) hw, so I can live with that
> I made a few mistakes, but I had to walk that way to find what was ME and figure out what worked best for me



So honest of you ksuromax


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I just dropped off the bag I just sold at the post office - the ivory Chanel. Hurray!!!
> 
> I’m so happy for me and the buyer. I only lost a few hundred dollars which is suboptimal but, fine. And, they are getting a great bag at a steal.
> 
> The ivory never worked for me. The question now is do I need a white bag.   I’ve been good about tracking my wear but, slacked off of tracking what I need and don’t have. I’m going to recommit to doing that. Since I started, it helped me buy so much better. I know what I need and I have proof that some other bags just wouldn’t get used.
> 
> So, I now have just one bag left for sale.  ONE!!!!  (The Jimmy Choo) After selling over 150 bags over the past 6-7 years I’m almost DONE!!! Neva, Eva again will I buy on impulse, without the right info, ignoring functionality or chasing a trend.



Brilliant, well done,  that's a monumental achievement.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *


Usually it ends up being me... I need distraction from other parts of my life, and fashion is a great distractor!  It's not always purses, though. It can be scarves, too. Or cashmere sweaters.

What's looking good to you?


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *


For me, it is like once I start buying, it is easier to keep buying. I'll start looking for one particular item, then see others I like, and before I know it, I've bought several. So I think it is me, not fashion.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m the same. Styles have to marinate in my brain a while for me to want to buy which means I’m usually lagging the “trends.”


This is me too!! When the skinny jeans were starting, I thought it would just be a passing trend.  I was in fact in shopping mode during a trip but I really ignored the skinny jeans in the department store.  Little did I know that it will have staying power.  It's been years!


Sparkletastic said:


> Question - what bag have you bought that you realized was enough of a mistake that you should have bought something else but, not enough of a mistake to replace?


I think it's my Massaccesi full size Muse.  It's really big (at least for the current smallish bag trend).  When Marco introduced it, there were no other sizes.  But since I really liked the style and Marco just introduced a new batch of leathers (Pompei), I went for it.  But when I received it, I was sort of on the fence.  The size combined with the light color really project the bag as big, which is not the look I was aiming for.  But I could not rehome it since I don't know of anyone in my "bag circle" who could carry that look.  I use it once in a while but I justify in my mind why I think it looks good with my outfit.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> This is me too!! When the skinny jeans were starting, I thought it would just be a passing trend.  I was in fact in shopping mode during a trip but I really ignored the skinny jeans in the department store.  Little did I know that it will have staying power.  It's been years!
> 
> I think it's my Massaccesi full size Muse.  It's really big (at least for the current smallish bag trend).  When Marco introduced it, there were no other sizes.  But since I really liked the style and Marco just introduced a new batch of leathers (Pompei), I went for it.  But when I received it, I was sort of on the fence.  The size combined with the light color really project the bag as big, which is not the look I was aiming for.  But I could not rehome it since I don't know of anyone in my "bag circle" who could carry that look.  I use it once in a while but I justify in my mind why I think it looks good with my outfit.


I was the same way about skinny jeans. I didn't like the way they looked. I thought they made people's feet look big. When I first started wearing them, I only wore them with boots as I felt they looked better that way. Now that they are going out of style, I wear them all the time, with all kinds of shoes.

I am afraid to order anything custom made for that reason. What if I don't like the finished product?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Question - what bag have you bought that you realized was enough of a mistake that you should have bought something else but, not enough of a mistake to replace?
> 
> Was the problem you got excited about how it looked but the function was terrible? Was it an impulse sale bag gone wrong?  A brand or style you had wanted for a long time then realized it wasn’t you?
> 
> I’ve had a couple of bags like that and I always eventually end up replacing them. The lack of function is usually the culprit and they eventually drive me crazy enough that I can’t take it. The other exceptions were bags I bought because I got caught up in the hype or felt I needed it to “complete my collection”.  Which is why I sit and wait now before I buy. I’m not a bag collector. I want to use my bags. So having a thing because it’s a sought after variation / brand / style etc. does nothing for me. LOL! Live and learn.


I'd say there are a lot of bags that were mistakes. Most aren't perfect. What comes to mind are some of my Henri Bendels. I love the number 7 quilting but the styles weren't quite right. The camera bag is too small. The tote isn't really my style and I don't like the zip around which transforms it from a flat bag to one with depth. Why would anyone want it flat? If they had put two zippers so you could open up the sides but leave the bottom closed, maybe it would have worked better. Still, I love the quilting and the color, and it isn't worth selling as the brand has no value. The flap bag is a little too small and it bugs me that the strap can't be doubled. I don't think I should have necessarily bought something else as there was nothing comparable in the price range. I don't regret the purchases because I love the quilting; I just wish the designs were better thought out.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> n
> 
> 
> So honest of you ksuromax


and humble!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Question - what bag have you bought that you realized was enough of a mistake that you should have bought something else but, not enough of a mistake to replace?
> 
> Was the problem you got excited about how it looked but the function was terrible? Was it an impulse sale bag gone wrong?  A brand or style you had wanted for a long time then realized it wasn’t you?
> 
> I’ve had a couple of bags like that and I always eventually end up replacing them. The lack of function is usually the culprit and they eventually drive me crazy enough that I can’t take it. The other exceptions were bags I bought because I got caught up in the hype or felt I needed it to “complete my collection”.  Which is why I sit and wait now before I buy. I’m not a bag collector. I want to use my bags. So having a thing because it’s a sought after variation / brand / style etc. does nothing for me. LOL! Live and learn.



What a great question. Mine has to be my Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue. At the time, I only had a 226 in black and loved the style, but rarely wore it because it was too small. It made sense to go up a size. I didn’t want two black reissues, so got the dark blue since it was the only other color they had that worked for me. It was a very logical decision, and it’s a beautiful bag. But I almost never wear it — I wore it exactly twice in 2018, and once so far this year. I’m not sure quite why I don’t wear it, but I’ll take it out, look at it, plan to wear it, and then reach for something else. I would have sold it already except the resale value on Reissues is not good, and I end up keeping it and figuring I’ll wear it at some point. 

And it’s not that the 227 size doesn’t work. I did end up getting a black 227 (pre-owned), and I’ve worn that one 15 times so far this year. And I love blue bags, so it’s not the color. I know what really matters is whether or not I’m using it, not the why, but I really do wish I could figure this one out!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *


I put it down to both me and fashion. I have a stable collection of bags I love and carry regularly. I tend not to lean towards trendy bags, nor do I pounce on new releases, or if I do not until after the after the bags have been popular for awhile. Examples here would be the Loewe Puzzle Bag and the Hermes Halzan. I’ve also been looking at Hermes Plumes (preferred size 28) and Chanel Reissues in size 225. The current logo mania trend is not my taste and I think that is contributing to my looking at more under the radar bags. I saw a Plume 28 in gold swift with a poppy interior during my travels this past week, so tempting. I tried on a Halzan 31 in black and felt it could fit in my bag wardrobe. I saw the Loewe Puzzle bag and thought it would be a fun bag compared with what I already have. I tried on a Reissue 225 and was so delighted/happy bag joy feeling I was already thinking I could sell 2-3 bags to make room for it/to justify it. Silly thoughts on how this is the next bag I need and how it would make ones I own redundant and that I could even reduce the number of bags I currently own. So I feel bag nuts thinking about multiple choices in the last few months.



catsinthebag said:


> I think it’s a combination. When new styles come out, it usually takes me a while to “catch up” to them. Most of my bags are pretty classic styles that have been around for a long time. I used to fall in love with new styles more readily, but I’m at the point now where it’s harder to convince myself that I really “need” something. I used to fall for a bag, and then go and try to convince myself of why it wouldn’t work. Now, if I see something I like, I’m trying to convince myself of why it _would_ work, how it adds to what I already have without being redundant.
> 
> But then, there are times when I’m simply in the mood to buy something.  And then, I start making lists of all the things I’ve seen over the last few months that have caught my eye. It’s like the two lines of seeing stuff and wanting something new have to intersect in my brain. Once that happens, I’m in trouble!
> 
> Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?


This is a well worded answer and I am nodding along with everything you said. 
Classic styles already in my collection, new bags have to be better than what I already have and I am in the mood to buy something.

To your question, I don’t have the answer and I do know I’ve been craving a “fun” bag for awhile. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m the same. Styles have to marinate in my brain a while for me to want to buy which means I’m usually lagging the “trends.”
> 
> And, I’m in the same spot as you - I have  a collection of classic bags and want to branch out. I actually put some thought in on your question. I think our base of classic bags is a perfect enabler for us to have some fun because we have our bases covered. A wackadoodle purchase can be like having a cookie when you eat super healthfully the rest of the time.  Fun and joy producing!
> 
> My criteria? I will only buy a new “trendy” bag if:
> 
> 1) It’s a wow! bag that I absolutely adore. If it’s not a wow, I can wait for a classic bag I adore that won’t be a potential risk (getting dated, resale issues, unknown quality issues, etc.)
> 
> 2) It’s a unique addition - a new use, color, shape, aesthetic, etc.
> 
> 3) I won’t bore of it quickly. I don’t want any of-the-moment or novelty bags. As much as I may think a one off Moschino or Anya Hindmarch bag may be adorable, I know I’ll get sick of a bag with eyeballs or shaped like a cactus really quickly.
> 
> 4) Great quality for its price point. I wouldn’t expect Hermès level craftsmanship from Dooney & Bourke. But D&B has some well made bags that could make the price / value equation work well.
> 
> 5) Good resale. I’m buying to keep because I can’t stand any more selling bags.  But, I still want the option - if needed -  to “get out of” a bag easily and for a good price.
> 
> Another thing, as I mentioned a ton of times, I don’t like owning things I don’t regularly use. So, there’s a max number of bags I can own and rotate effectively - approx. 30-35.  I currently have “only” 22.  With just about all my bag needs met by an array of classic bags, I have a lot of room to play with styles / colors / etc. to make my collection more interesting - more bling, more whimsy, more edge, etc.
> 
> DH is good about pushing me in this way. The Fendi Mon Tresor bucket and beaded Diorama he bought me are good examples. They’re fun and a departure from what I usually buy. But, they fit my style, will have staying power and won’t “date”. And, I looooooove wearing them. So I’m emboldened to try fun new bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483860
> View attachment 4483861


Excellent thinking points for adding a fun bag! You have a wonderful DH who has gifted you some great fun bags in the last couple of years, they are beauties!



papertiger said:


> Following your excellent first point, I think it may be because of the many more classic _and _interesting bags coming on to the market.
> 
> In a way (and even though I often use the word classic myself) I don't believe any bag is truly classic i.e.. forever fashionable. For example, when the modish and dolly days of the 1960s moved into the relaxed glamour of the 1970s even Hermes Kellys looked passé. That was an era when Hermes sales declined steeply but the same issue prompted investment developing  bags that have become classics in the own right like the Garden Party.
> 
> *I think we have have to trust ourselves.Trust our own style and understand our needs. *It's also a pretty wise idea to buy a vintage or real oddball bag, something that is beyond fashion. When I say vintage or one-off I mean a BBK from the year of our birth, our mother's custom Gucci or a bag that once belonged to Loretta Young etc. Fashion designers are part artists, looking for narrative and a comment on/against what is going on, _then_ the masses turn it into a badge of honour disconnect from its origin. *If we have something so fabulous or personal it pays homage to ourselves rather than a brand or date.*


Well said. I love the idea of a BBK from my birth year.
I think my current needs are being met by my current bag wardrobe. I like the idea of a quirky, unusual, fun bag that makes you put your shoulders back when you carry it. For me, it used to be a Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. I loved it when I had it and sold it when I wasn’t carrying it as frequently. I loved carrying it and I got lots of compliments wearing it. I guess it was a bag that worked for me at a certain stage of life. My standards are higher now because new bags have to better than what I have or fill a gap and I don’t have many gaps. 
Excellent thought provoking questions and responses, which make me ponder further.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Me!!!
> 
> my PRADA bags, I was drawn to fashion through this brand, I saw the nice bags, gorgeous leather, clean lines, and I got a few in the beginning of my journey, but soon I realised no matter how much I loved them from afar, up close they were not ME, too feminine, too yellow gold hw, too 'something not right', so I ended up selling them, just keeping one small gauffre, my very first one, my DH got it for me, so I keep it for sentimental reason, plus it has gunmetal (not gold) hw, so I can live with that
> I made a few mistakes, but I had to walk that way to find what was ME and figure out what worked best for me


I love your self awareness and acknowledgment of the learning as necessary for your journey, very insightful! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I just dropped off the bag I just sold at the post office - the ivory Chanel. Hurray!!!
> 
> I’m so happy for me and the buyer. I only lost a few hundred dollars which is suboptimal but, fine. And, they are getting a great bag at a steal.
> 
> The ivory never worked for me. The question now is do I need a white bag.   I’ve been good about tracking my wear but, slacked off of tracking what I need and don’t have. I’m going to recommit to doing that. Since I started, it helped me buy so much better. I know what I need and I have proof that some other bags just wouldn’t get used.
> 
> So, I now have just one bag left for sale.  ONE!!!!  (The Jimmy Choo) After selling over 150 bags over the past 6-7 years I’m almost DONE!!! Neva, Eva again will I buy on impulse, without the right info, ignoring functionality or chasing a trend.


Congratulations on selling your ivory Chanel! That’s fantastic! I hope you feel lighter after selling it. Your collection is fabulous and it has evolved in a wonderful way with all of your thoughtful analysis over the years. Well done!



ElainePG said:


> Usually it ends up being me... I need distraction from other parts of my life, and fashion is a great distractor!  It's not always purses, though. It can be scarves, too. Or cashmere sweaters.
> 
> What's looking good to you?


Elaine, you speak my love language - purses, scarves and cashmere sweaters!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I put it down to both me and fashion. I have a stable collection of bags I love and carry regularly. I tend not to lean towards trendy bags, nor do I pounce on new releases, or if I do not until after the after the bags have been popular for awhile. Examples here would be the Loewe Puzzle Bag and the Hermes Halzan. I’ve also been looking at Hermes Plumes (preferred size 28) and Chanel Reissues in size 225. The current logo mania trend is not my taste and I think that is contributing to my looking at more under the radar bags. I saw a Plume 28 in gold swift with a poppy interior during my travels this past week, so tempting. I tried on a Halzan 31 in black and felt it could fit in my bag wardrobe. I saw the Loewe Puzzle bag and thought it would be a fun bag compared with what I already have. I tried on a Reissue 225 and was so delighted/happy bag joy feeling I was already thinking I could sell 2-3 bags to make room for it/to justify it. Silly thoughts on how this is the next bag I need and how it would make ones I own redundant and that I could even reduce the number of bags I currently own. So I feel bag nuts thinking about multiple choices in the last few months.
> 
> 
> This is a well worded answer and I am nodding along with everything you said.
> Classic styles already in my collection, new bags have to be better than what I already have and I am in the mood to buy something.
> 
> To your question, I don’t have the answer and I do know I’ve been craving a “fun” bag for awhile. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> 
> Excellent thinking points for adding a fun bag! You have a wonderful DH who has gifted you some great fun bags in the last couple of years, they are beauties!
> 
> 
> Well said. I love the idea of a BBK from my birth year.
> I think my current needs are being met by my current bag wardrobe. I like the idea of a quirky, unusual, fun bag that makes you put your shoulders back when you carry it. For me, it used to be a Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. I loved it when I had it and sold it when I wasn’t carrying it as frequently. I loved carrying it and I got lots of compliments wearing it. I guess it was a bag that worked for me at a certain stage of life. My standards are higher now because new bags have to better than what I have or fill a gap and I don’t have many gaps.
> Excellent thought provoking questions and responses, which make me ponder further.



So interesting

Companies like Hermes allow that to happen better than say Gucci. With Gucci they bring out new and reissue bags all the time, if you don't buy straight away it may be gone for good. Hermes have a slower plan and I do appreciate that.

That Plume sounds wonderful. I saw a Swift Verso Lindy in the same CW and it was just gorgeous.

In addition I would also say once I have a bag that absolutely love, I get interested in possible variations in size or colour  (this is why I end up with a few multiples). 


OMG, I remember the Sprouse Roses bag. I can honestly say if I could have got hold of one I would have bought it. I can see myself now ogling this pretty Asian girl in a Japanese canteen style restaurant in London lusting after it. That was such a trophy bag in London. That time of my life too!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> For me, it is like once I start buying, it is easier to keep buying. I'll start looking for one particular item, then see others I like, and before I know it, I've bought several. So I think it is me, not fashion.



Good point!   Easily done. I certainly that do the same with buying makeup


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Which bag is it? I'm so glad that you're enjoying it after all!


The Marc Jacobs Grey tote.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *


Mostly me, but sometimes fashion.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I think it’s a combination. When new styles come out, it usually takes me a while to “catch up” to them. Most of my bags are pretty classic styles that have been around for a long time. I used to fall in love with new styles more readily, but I’m at the point now where it’s harder to convince myself that I really “need” something. I used to fall for a bag, and then go and try to convince myself of why it wouldn’t work. Now, if I see something I like, I’m trying to convince myself of why it _would_ work, how it adds to what I already have without being redundant.
> 
> But then, there are times when I’m simply in the mood to buy something.  And then, I start making lists of all the things I’ve seen over the last few months that have caught my eye. It’s like the two lines of seeing stuff and wanting something new have to intersect in my brain. Once that happens, I’m in trouble!
> 
> Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?


I try to keep the non classic bags to a lower price point, unless I am sure I won't get sick of it.


----------



## tenKrat

papertiger said:


> *I think we have have to trust ourselves.Trust our own style and understand our needs. It's also a pretty wise idea to buy a vintage or real oddball bag*, something that is beyond fashion. When I say vintage or one-off I mean a BBK from the year of our birth, our mother's custom Gucci or a bag that once belonged to Loretta Young etc. Fashion designers are part artists, looking for narrative and a comment on/against what is going on, _then_ the masses turn it into a badge of honour disconnect from its origin. If we have something so fabulous or personal it pays homage to ourselves rather than a brand or date.


Hi ladies!   Jumping in...

@papertiger, when I joined TPF, I didn't know what my own handbag style was.  It has taken years, but I now know with certainty what my style is.  I still see handbags posted here that I like, but I can identify quickly when a handbag is just not me. 

My style is straight up classic.  However, I do have two fun/oddball/untraditional handbags that some members here who are familiar with my style would probably not have guessed I would get.  But these bags reflect a part of my personality and some of my passions that only my family and friends know.

One of my favorite places in the world is Japan.  The Japanese culture and people fascinate me, and I find them so beautiful.  So, I bought a small Kabuki piece from the Louis Vuitton 2018 Cruise Collection when I was in London.  Serendipity brought me this piece, right time, right place.  Otherwise, I never would have gotten it because I remember it was pretty difficult to get pieces from the Kabuki collection.




My second fun bag is a Coach x Disney Rogue.  I love the Disney parks.  Dooney and Bourke does a collection for Disney all the time, but I much prefer this limited Coach bag because it's more classy.  The patches are leather, an elegant touch.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> What a great question. Mine has to be my Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue. At the time, I only had a 226 in black and loved the style, but rarely wore it because it was too small. It made sense to go up a size. I didn’t want two black reissues, so got the dark blue since it was the only other color they had that worked for me. It was a very logical decision, and it’s a beautiful bag. But I almost never wear it — I wore it exactly twice in 2018, and once so far this year. I’m not sure quite why I don’t wear it, but I’ll take it out, look at it, plan to wear it, and then reach for something else. I would have sold it already except the resale value on Reissues is not good, and I end up keeping it and figuring I’ll wear it at some point.
> 
> And it’s not that the 227 size doesn’t work. I did end up getting a black 227 (pre-owned), and I’ve worn that one 15 times so far this year. And I love blue bags, so it’s not the color. I know what really matters is whether or not I’m using it, not the why, but I really do wish I could figure this one out!


This kind of thing has happened to me and I’ve been puzzled too. I don’t reach for my grey Chanel jumbo as much as I would have thought. I love grey bags and it works for my wardrobe.  But, somehow I default into my black bags more often. 

I’m definitely keeping this bag though because it does get worn a little bit and I think it’s one of the prettiest bags in my collection. I just have to be more mindful going forward. 

For all the other bags that were in this “why am I not wearing it?!” place, I did everything to make them work - challenges, new outfit combos, etc. Never were they saved and I sold or gifted all of them. One hard lesson I’ve learned is that *if a bag doesn’t work immediately to where I grab it easily and often from the beginning, it never will work*.  

I’m curious, has anyone here been able to take a bag that languished for months or years in their closet and incorporate it into their regular rotation? I don’t mean just start liking it again and still not wearing it often or at all. But, fully reclaiming it from inactive to active duty?


tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!   Jumping in...
> 
> @papertiger, when I joined TPF, I didn't know what my own handbag style was.  It has taken years, but I now know with certainty what my style is.  I still see handbags posted here that I like, but I can identify quickly when a handbag is just not me.
> 
> My style is straight up classic.  However, I do have two fun/oddball/untraditional handbags that some members here who are familiar with my style would probably not have guessed I would get.  But these bags reflect a part of my personality and some of my passions that only my family and friends know.
> 
> One of my favorite places in the world is Japan.  The Japanese culture and people fascinate me, and I find them so beautiful.  So, I bought a small Kabuki piece from the Louis Vuitton 2018 Cruise Collection when I was in London.  Serendipity brought me this piece, right time, right place.  Otherwise, I never would have gotten it because I remember it was pretty difficult to get pieces from the Kabuki collection.
> 
> View attachment 4484702
> 
> 
> My second fun bag is a Coach x Disney Rogue.  I love the Disney parks.  Dooney and Bourke does a collection for Disney all the time, but I much prefer this limited Coach bag because it's more classy.  The patches are leather, an elegant touch.
> View attachment 4484704


Beautiful bags. I love how much personality these have. 

Like you, I didn’t really know my style til I joined tPF. Knowing now makes buying so much easier and more effective.  But I do think fun bags allow me to stretch a bit!  I want a really fun bag with the same lighthearted but still gorgeous vibe yours have.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Question of the day: 

If someone gave you a cash gift and you HAD to spend it on something for your wardrobe (bags, jewelry, shoes, coats, etc.) what would you buy if the gift was...

$1,000
$5,000
$10,000
$20,000


----------



## catsinthebag

muchstuff said:


> To the best of my knowledge the Bal City is alive and well. There was a thread started that speculated on it’s demise as it’s not front and centre in the Balenciaga line up and as usual people have taken that speculative ball and run with it. While it makes sense that the hype will be surrounding Gvasalia’s  newer creations I simply can’t see them phasing out the City entirely. There are more of the smaller sizes available than the original regular size but all sizes are still there.



I saw that thread ... I was surprised it was started by a long-time Bal poster and expert since usually those speculative, somewhat panic-inducing threads are started by people who are newer to a brand. But as you said, people took the speculative ball and ran with it. I’m with you — as long as enough people keep buying the City, I think they’ll keep making it.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> I put it down to both me and fashion. I have a stable collection of bags I love and carry regularly. I tend not to lean towards trendy bags, nor do I pounce on new releases, or if I do not until after the after the bags have been popular for awhile. Examples here would be the Loewe Puzzle Bag and the Hermes Halzan. I’ve also been looking at Hermes Plumes (preferred size 28) and Chanel Reissues in size 225. The current logo mania trend is not my taste and I think that is contributing to my looking at more under the radar bags. I saw a Plume 28 in gold swift with a poppy interior during my travels this past week, so tempting. I tried on a Halzan 31 in black and felt it could fit in my bag wardrobe. I saw the Loewe Puzzle bag and thought it would be a fun bag compared with what I already have. I tried on a Reissue 225 and was so delighted/happy bag joy feeling I was already thinking I could sell 2-3 bags to make room for it/to justify it. Silly thoughts on how this is the next bag I need and how it would make ones I own redundant and that I could even reduce the number of bags I currently own. So I feel bag nuts thinking about multiple choices in the last few months.
> 
> 
> This is a well worded answer and I am nodding along with everything you said.
> Classic styles already in my collection, new bags have to be better than what I already have and I am in the mood to buy something.
> 
> To your question, I don’t have the answer and I do know I’ve been craving a “fun” bag for awhile. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> 
> Excellent thinking points for adding a fun bag! You have a wonderful DH who has gifted you some great fun bags in the last couple of years, they are beauties!
> 
> 
> Well said. I love the idea of a BBK from my birth year.
> I think my current needs are being met by my current bag wardrobe. I like the idea of a quirky, unusual, fun bag that makes you put your shoulders back when you carry it. For me, it used to be a Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. I loved it when I had it and sold it when I wasn’t carrying it as frequently. I loved carrying it and I got lots of compliments wearing it. I guess it was a bag that worked for me at a certain stage of life. My standards are higher now because new bags have to better than what I have or fill a gap and I don’t have many gaps.
> Excellent thought provoking questions and responses, which make me ponder further.



I loved the Roses Speedy!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I just dropped off the bag I just sold at the post office - the ivory Chanel. Hurray!!!
> 
> I’m so happy for me and the buyer. I only lost a few hundred dollars which is suboptimal but, fine. And, they are getting a great bag at a steal.
> 
> The ivory never worked for me. The question now is do I need a white bag.   I’ve been good about tracking my wear but, slacked off of tracking what I need and don’t have. I’m going to recommit to doing that. Since I started, it helped me buy so much better. I know what I need and I have proof that some other bags just wouldn’t get used.
> 
> So, I now have just one bag left for sale.  ONE!!!!  (The Jimmy Choo) After selling over 150 bags over the past 6-7 years I’m almost DONE!!! Neva, Eva again will I buy on impulse, without the right info, ignoring functionality or chasing a trend.



Congrats on selling the Ivory Chanel! You’ve had such a bag journey, it must really feel like a milestone to only have one bag left to sell.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> I put it down to both me and fashion. I have a stable collection of bags I love and carry regularly. I tend not to lean towards trendy bags, nor do I pounce on new releases, or if I do not until after the after the bags have been popular for awhile. Examples here would be the Loewe Puzzle Bag and the Hermes Halzan. I’ve also been looking at Hermes Plumes (preferred size 28) and Chanel Reissues in size 225. The current logo mania trend is not my taste and I think that is contributing to my looking at more under the radar bags. I saw a Plume 28 in gold swift with a poppy interior during my travels this past week, so tempting. I tried on a Halzan 31 in black and felt it could fit in my bag wardrobe. I saw the Loewe Puzzle bag and thought it would be a fun bag compared with what I already have. I tried on a Reissue 225 and was so delighted/happy bag joy feeling I was already thinking I could sell 2-3 bags to make room for it/to justify it. Silly thoughts on how this is the next bag I need and how it would make ones I own redundant and that I could even reduce the number of bags I currently own. So I feel bag nuts thinking about multiple choices in the last few months.
> 
> 
> This is a well worded answer and I am nodding along with everything you said.
> Classic styles already in my collection, new bags have to be better than what I already have and I am in the mood to buy something.
> 
> To your question, I don’t have the answer and I do know I’ve been craving a “fun” bag for awhile. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> 
> Excellent thinking points for adding a fun bag! You have a wonderful DH who has gifted you some great fun bags in the last couple of years, they are beauties!
> 
> 
> Well said. I love the idea of a BBK from my birth year.
> I think my current needs are being met by my current bag wardrobe. I like the idea of a quirky, unusual, fun bag that makes you put your shoulders back when you carry it. For me, it used to be a Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Roses Speedy 30. I loved it when I had it and sold it when I wasn’t carrying it as frequently. I loved carrying it and I got lots of compliments wearing it. I guess it was a bag that worked for me at a certain stage of life. My standards are higher now because new bags have to better than what I have or fill a gap and I don’t have many gaps.
> Excellent thought provoking questions and responses, which make me ponder further.



I think our brains work similarly around this topic! I was also following your train of thought, nodding my head! 

I’m also feeling like I want a “fun” bag. I’ve been thinking about this, and realizing that demanding that any bag I buy be somehow “better” than my other bags is limiting me. I mean, how can you get “better” than an Hermes Kelly or a Chanel Reissue? And I don’t mean for that to sound snobbish — it’s more like the thought that these bags are the best and nothing else can measure up is a bit of a trap. I’m feeling like I need some more variety and _fun_ in my bag collection, a bit of carefreeness (is that a word?) without sacrificing quality. 

I had some extra time yesterday after an appointment, so stopped by the local mall and walked through the bag departments of Neimans, Barneys and Saks. And also LV. I was looking specifically at the Bal Cities, but did an overall sweep just for fun. It’s been a while since I’ve done that.

I realized that my problem with the City is that the regular is a little too big and the small is too small. I don’t necessarily mean in terms of capacity, it was more that the Small City just _looked small_ for that style of bag. 

I also looked at the “new” Fendi Baguette (which I liked but want to wait for other iterations of the design), the Loewe Puzzle bag (can’t get over the small opening and the fact that the outside zip pocket won’t fit my phone), lots of Prada (still love the Galleria but I really want something a little less structured/formal), Gucci (didn’t see a single bag that fit the bill but I liked the vibe of the jewelry), and the LV Mahina Babylone (gorgeous but more high maintenance that I want, plus, even in the subtle Mahina lesther, the logos are everywhere). 

The bag I liked that surprised me was the YSL camera bag in black chevron leather with black hardware. I’ve always loved camera bags, and this one is pretty sharp. I don’t love the logo but in the black hardware, it’s pretty subtle. And unlike the Gucci disco, it looks like the tassel is removable, which is an option I like to have. So I’m deliberating. I’ve become so warped by Hermes, Chanel and lV prices, the price tag doesn’t look that bad to me. But then, it’s still a lot and I don’t want to buy something I’ll tire of quickly. Gonna let this one bounce around in my brain for a few days and see if it sticks.


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!   Jumping in...
> 
> @papertiger, when I joined TPF, I didn't know what my own handbag style was.  It has taken years, but I now know with certainty what my style is.  I still see handbags posted here that I like, but I can identify quickly when a handbag is just not me.
> 
> My style is straight up classic.  However, I do have two fun/oddball/untraditional handbags that some members here who are familiar with my style would probably not have guessed I would get.  But these bags reflect a part of my personality and some of my passions that only my family and friends know.
> 
> One of my favorite places in the world is Japan.  The Japanese culture and people fascinate me, and I find them so beautiful.  So, I bought a small Kabuki piece from the Louis Vuitton 2018 Cruise Collection when I was in London.  Serendipity brought me this piece, right time, right place.  Otherwise, I never would have gotten it because I remember it was pretty difficult to get pieces from the Kabuki collection.
> 
> View attachment 4484702
> 
> 
> My second fun bag is a Coach x Disney Rogue.  I love the Disney parks.  Dooney and Bourke does a collection for Disney all the time, but I much prefer this limited Coach bag because it's more classy.  The patches are leather, an elegant touch.
> View attachment 4484704



I agree. Those are fun pieces, and of course personal to you which is beyond fashion.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> One hard lesson I’ve learned is that *if a bag doesn’t work immediately to where I grab it easily and often from the beginning, it never will work*. .



This is so true, not just for bags, but for clothes and jewelry as well. If I want to use it right away, and all the time, it’s a winner. If I don’t want to use it immediately. that’s a sign it should probably be a return.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> If someone gave you a cash gift and you HAD to spend it on something for your wardrobe (bags, jewelry, shoes, coats, etc.) what would you buy if the gift was...
> 
> $1,000
> $5,000
> $10,000
> $20,000




I like this question. I can have fun and not spend any real money.

Please note I'm translating Dollars into British Pounds because otherwise it impedes on my fantasy shopping experience 

$1,000. OK, it's slightly over but let's say approx, I'd buy a Hermes CSGM @£870 (140 square cashmere and silk scarf). For this season it would (will possibly) be the Act III in shades of orange and yellow.
$5,000 Asprey's Cosmos, Sputnik Eclipse white 18K gold and black enamel earrings with onyx They are £4,200 so again slightly over (you can see how I (don't) shop to budget
$10,000 I'll take a Asperys sunflower with diamonds in yg https://www.asprey.com/collection/j...er-pendant-and-brooch-yellow-gold-and-diamond
$20,000 This is actually the most difficult because I don't actually like having things of this worth to wear or laying around. Probably another piece of gold jewellery, something totally classic like a y gold Peretti Bone cuff https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-bone-cuff-10665728/ I would actually rather have the long split one as this one on the UK site doesn't suit me so well but when I looked on the US site it was so crazy $23K. Really I'd rather spend it on the house.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I think our brains work similarly around this topic! I was also following your train of thought, nodding my head!
> 
> I’m also feeling like I want a “fun” bag. I’ve been thinking about this, and realizing that demanding that any bag I buy be somehow “better” than my other bags is limiting me. I mean, how can you get “better” than an Hermes Kelly or a Chanel Reissue? And I don’t mean for that to sound snobbish — it’s more like the thought that these bags are the best and nothing else can measure up is a bit of a trap. I’m feeling like I need some more variety and _fun_ in my bag collection, a bit of carefreeness (is that a word?) without sacrificing quality.
> 
> I had some extra time yesterday after an appointment, so stopped by the local mall and walked through the bag departments of Neimans, Barneys and Saks. And also LV. I was looking specifically at the Bal Cities, but did an overall sweep just for fun. It’s been a while since I’ve done that.
> 
> I realized that my problem with the City is that the regular is a little too big and the small is too small. I don’t necessarily mean in terms of capacity, it was more that the Small City just _looked small_ for that style of bag.
> 
> I also looked at the “new” Fendi Baguette (which I liked but want to wait for other iterations of the design), the Loewe Puzzle bag (can’t get over the small opening and the fact that the outside zip pocket won’t fit my phone), lots of Prada (still love the Galleria but I really want something a little less structured/formal), Gucci (didn’t see a single bag that fit the bill but I liked the vibe of the jewelry), and the LV Mahina Babylone (gorgeous but more high maintenance that I want, plus, even in the subtle Mahina lesther, the logos are everywhere).
> 
> The bag I liked that surprised me was the YSL camera bag in black chevron leather with black hardware. I’ve always loved camera bags, and this one is pretty sharp. I don’t love the logo but in the black hardware, it’s pretty subtle. And unlike the Gucci disco, it looks like the tassel is removable, which is an option I like to have. So I’m deliberating. I’ve become so warped by Hermes, Chanel and lV prices, the price tag doesn’t look that bad to me. But then, it’s still a lot and I don’t want to buy something I’ll tire of quickly. Gonna let this one bounce around in my brain for a few days and see if it sticks.


 I adopted the “better than what I have” mark because I was actively redoing my whole collection.  At that time, the approach was truly needed because most of my bags were crapola. 

And, now, if I replace a bag (say a black clutch for a black clutch) I’ll probably still have a moderated aspect of that approach - equal or better since I already buy my high water mark brands (Dior, Chanel and to a much lesser extent LV) and don’t really care for Hermes.  

But, for the most part, when I consider adding, it’s not that an individual bag has to be better than what I have, it has to better my collection as a whole. That means it has to provide something very valuable (look, style / use) that increases the overall happy factor I have from my bags. 

One unexpected way that my collection has started to expand and be “better-ish” is through limited edition bags. 3 of the last 4 bags I received were LE. I think that is a great way to add a fun spin on collecting.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I like this question. I can have fun and not spend any real money.
> 
> Please note I'm translating Dollars into British Pounds because otherwise it impedes on my fantasy shopping experience
> 
> $1,000. OK, it's slightly over but let's say approx, I'd buy a Hermes CSGM @£870 (140 square cashmere and silk scarf). For this season it would (will possibly) be the Act III in shades of orange and yellow.
> $5,000 Asprey's Cosmos, Sputnik Eclipse white 18K gold and black enamel earrings with onyx They are £4,200 so again slightly over (you can see how I (don't) shop to budget
> $10,000 I'll take a Asperys sunflower with diamonds in yg https://www.asprey.com/collection/j...er-pendant-and-brooch-yellow-gold-and-diamond
> $20,000 This is actually the most difficult because I don't actually like having things of this worth to wear or laying around. Probably another piece of gold jewellery, something totally classic like a y gold Peretti Bone cuff https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-bone-cuff-10665728/ I would actually rather have the long split one as this one on the UK site doesn't suit me so well but when I looked on the US site it was so crazy $23K. Really I'd rather spend it on the house.


These are gorgeous choices!  

I especially like the earrings and cuff. Super fun and beautiful!!!!


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> My Mom has been really sick, so I've been spending most of my time with her. Lots of doctor visits and so on. We've always had a very close relationship, so there isn't any extraneous "stuff" going on, but it's just so sad to see her health declining.





papertiger said:


> As you may know I had a similar time of it recently. I hope in your case there is a positive outcome or at least ease and no immediate worries. Love to you and your mom.





dcooney4 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I am in a similar boat so I truly understand.





catsinthebag said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your mom. I’m not quite at that point with my mom, but she’s starting to develop health issues — nothing life-threatening, but more that things are starting to get more difficult and complicated. Add to that, my dad has Parkinson’s so she is increasingly having to take care of him. Hugs to you, it’s such a difficult thing to deal with.



Wanted to send particular warm wishes to all working through family concerns right now. My thoughts are with you


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> Wanted to send particular warm wishes to all working through family concerns right now. My thoughts are with you



Thank you XXX


----------



## Annabel Lee

papertiger said:


> Is it the purses or is it me? After years, suddenly I am seeing bags I would consider. How does this happen all at once?
> 
> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *





catsinthebag said:


> I think it’s a combination. When new styles come out, it usually takes me a while to “catch up” to them. Most of my bags are pretty classic styles that have been around for a long time. I used to fall in love with new styles more readily, but I’m at the point now where it’s harder to convince myself that I really “need” something. I used to fall for a bag, and then go and try to convince myself of why it wouldn’t work. Now, if I see something I like, I’m trying to convince myself of why it _would_ work, how it adds to what I already have without being redundant.
> 
> 
> But then, there are times when I’m simply in the mood to buy something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I start making lists of all the things I’ve seen over the last few months that have caught my eye. It’s like the two lines of seeing stuff and wanting something new have to intersect in my brain. Once that happens, I’m in trouble!
> 
> 
> Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?




*Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *
I agree with @catsinthebag that it's both! I know my style, and I've seen many seasons come and go where I just don't see anything I like or that would would work well with my closet. But conversely, when a collection comes out that's totally "me," it's hard not to buy ALL.THE.THINGS. But sometimes I am just in the mood for something new, and that's dangerous too, because I get into hunting mode. 

*Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?*


Sparkletastic said:


> I adopted the “better than what I have” mark because I was actively redoing my whole collection.  At that time, the approach was truly needed because most of my bags were crapola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, now, if I replace a bag (say a black clutch for a black clutch) I’ll probably still have a moderated aspect of that approach - equal or better since I already buy my high water mark brands (Dior, Chanel and to a much lesser extent LV) and don’t really care for Hermes.
> 
> But, for the most part, when I consider adding, it’s not that an individual bag has to be better than what I have, it has to better my collection as a whole. That means it has to provide something very valuable (look, style / use) that increases the overall happy factor I have from my bags.
> 
> One unexpected way that my collection has started to expand and be “better-ish” is through limited edition bags. 3 of the last 4 bags I received were LE. I think that is a great way to add a fun spin on collecting.



I was going to say a version of what @Sparkletastic said, but not as well. 




papertiger said:


> It's true as our collection grows it's harder to to find that gap and also easier because we can identify our one or two needs (as opposed to wants).



@papertiger, you really nailed it with that. My "needs" get more and more specific.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I adopted the “better than what I have” mark because I was actively redoing my whole collection.  At that time, the approach was truly needed because most of my bags were crapola.
> 
> And, now, if I replace a bag (say a black clutch for a black clutch) I’ll probably still have a moderated aspect of that approach - equal or better since I already buy my high water mark brands (Dior, Chanel and to a much lesser extent LV) and don’t really care for Hermes.
> 
> But, for the most part, when I consider adding, it’s not that an individual bag has to be better than what I have, it has to better my collection as a whole. That means it has to provide something very valuable (look, style / use) that increases the overall happy factor I have from my bags.
> 
> One unexpected way that my collection has started to expand and be “better-ish” is through limited edition bags. 3 of the last 4 bags I received were LE. I think that is a great way to add a fun spin on collecting.



LE is a great way to go. You know you're not going to see the exact bag over and over


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> I think our brains work similarly around this topic! I was also following your train of thought, nodding my head!
> 
> I’m also feeling like I want a “fun” bag. I’ve been thinking about this, and realizing that demanding that any bag I buy be somehow “better” than my other bags is limiting me. I mean, how can you get “better” than an Hermes Kelly or a Chanel Reissue? And I don’t mean for that to sound snobbish — it’s more like the thought that these bags are the best and nothing else can measure up is a bit of a trap. I’m feeling like I need some more variety and _fun_ in my bag collection, a bit of carefreeness (is that a word?) without sacrificing quality.
> 
> I had some extra time yesterday after an appointment, so stopped by the local mall and walked through the bag departments of Neimans, Barneys and Saks. And also LV. I was looking specifically at the Bal Cities, but did an overall sweep just for fun. It’s been a while since I’ve done that.
> 
> I realized that my problem with the City is that the regular is a little too big and the small is too small. I don’t necessarily mean in terms of capacity, it was more that the Small City just _looked small_ for that style of bag.
> 
> I also looked at the “new” Fendi Baguette (which I liked but want to wait for other iterations of the design), the Loewe Puzzle bag (can’t get over the small opening and the fact that the outside zip pocket won’t fit my phone), lots of Prada (still love the Galleria but I really want something a little less structured/formal), Gucci (didn’t see a single bag that fit the bill but I liked the vibe of the jewelry), and the LV Mahina Babylone (gorgeous but more high maintenance that I want, plus, even in the subtle Mahina lesther, the logos are everywhere).
> 
> The bag I liked that surprised me was the YSL camera bag in black chevron leather with black hardware. I’ve always loved camera bags, and this one is pretty sharp. I don’t love the logo but in the black hardware, it’s pretty subtle. And unlike the Gucci disco, it looks like the tassel is removable, which is an option I like to have. So I’m deliberating. I’ve become so warped by Hermes, Chanel and lV prices, the price tag doesn’t look that bad to me. But then, it’s still a lot and I don’t want to buy something I’ll tire of quickly. Gonna let this one bounce around in my brain for a few days and see if it sticks.


I don't need a fun bag. Lots of my bags are fun already. I'm not a super serious person; I don't need staid or dressy bags.

I know what you mean about the small city. I got a first once. It held all my stuff but just looked too small. If you consider the resale market, maybe the town would be good for you.


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> *Question for all: when you're inexplicably in the mood and thinking about multiple choices, do you put it down to you or fashion? *
> I agree with @catsinthebag that it's both! I know my style, and I've seen many seasons come and go where I just don't see anything I like or that would would work well with my closet. But conversely, when a collection comes out that's totally "me," it's hard not to buy ALL.THE.THINGS. But sometimes I am just in the mood for something new, and that's dangerous too, because I get into hunting mode.
> 
> *Related question: When you have all your bag needs covered with very classic styles, how do you decide a bag that is not as “classic” is worth spending money on?*
> 
> 
> I was going to say a version of what @Sparkletastic said, but not as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @papertiger, you really nailed it with that. My "needs" get more and more specific.



Recently I haven't bought any non-classic bags. Maybe if the hardware or leather or skin or colour or *something* was extraordinary or if it were made out of silver/gold or very special. My Gucci Secret was a bit like that, I knew it wouldn't a practical bag but it was just so extraordinarily beautiful and perfectly made, all mahogany brown and in crocodile, highly polished 'Box' leather and calf hair with the softest lambskin interior. I could just afford it so it was very difficult to turn down.  I think artisan craftsmanship x amazing materials is a combo that is my weakness. Never mind it's a total pain to open and close and I have to super careful re fingernails.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> *Question - what bag have you bought that you realized was enough of a mistake that you should have bought something else but, not enough of a mistake to replace?*
> 
> Was the problem you got excited about how it looked but the function was terrible? Was it an impulse sale bag gone wrong?  A brand or style you had wanted for a long time then realized it wasn’t you?
> 
> I’ve had a couple of bags like that and I always eventually end up replacing them. The lack of function is usually the culprit and they eventually drive me crazy enough that I can’t take it. The other exceptions were bags I bought because I got caught up in the hype or felt I needed it to “complete my collection”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I sit and wait now before I buy. I’m not a bag collector. I want to use my bags. So having a thing because it’s a sought after variation / brand / style etc. does nothing for me. LOL! Live and learn.


Ugh, it's my LV Very Chain bag. 

I did not realize how delicate the leather was, and I scratched it within the first WEEK.  Plus, I don't carry a lot, but the divided interior really makes it a struggle to fit what little I have. So it's not a practical bag at all.

That said, it's a style I don't otherwise really have, and it doesn't steal wears from other bags at the moment. Before I got it, I had two solid black bags with gold hardware, and I got rid of both of those when I got this, so it's now my lone black bag with GHW. It's a decent day-to-night bag, and it holds up well to weather, so it's the one bag I can bring to dressy functions  when it's rainy. It stays for now, but it was honestly not a good purchase. 





Sparkletastic said:


> Well, I just dropped off the bag I just sold at the post office - the ivory Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurray!!!
> 
> I’m so happy for me and the buyer. I only lost a few hundred dollars which is suboptimal but, fine. And, they are getting a great bag at a steal.
> The ivory never worked for me. The question now is do I need a white bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been good about tracking my wear but, slacked off of tracking what I need and don’t have. I’m going to recommit to doing that. Since I started, it helped me buy so much better. I know what I need and I have proof that some other bags just wouldn’t get used.
> 
> So, I now have just one bag left for sale.  ONE!!!!  (The Jimmy Choo) After selling over 150 bags over the past 6-7 years I’m almost DONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neva, Eva again will I buy on impulse, without the right info, ignoring functionality or chasing a trend.



Oh my goodness! Congrats on getting rid of that albatross! Fingers crossed the other one goes out soon as well!



Sparkletastic said:


> This kind of thing has happened to me and I’ve been puzzled too. I don’t reach for my grey Chanel jumbo as much as I would have thought. I love grey bags and it works for my wardrobe.  But, somehow I default into my black bags more often.
> 
> I’m definitely keeping this bag though because it does get worn a little bit and I think it’s one of the prettiest bags in my collection. I just have to be more mindful going forward.
> 
> For all the other bags that were in this “why am I not wearing it?!” place, I did everything to make them work - challenges, new outfit combos, etc. Never were they saved and I sold or gifted all of them. One hard lesson I’ve learned is that *if a bag doesn’t work immediately to where I grab it easily and often from the beginning, it never will work*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m curious, has anyone here been able to take a bag that languished for months or years in their closet and incorporate it into their regular rotation? I don’t mean just start liking it again and still not wearing it often or at all. But, fully reclaiming it from inactive to active duty?
> 
> Beautiful bags. I love how much personality these have.
> 
> Like you, I didn’t really know my style til I joined tPF. Knowing now makes buying so much easier and more effective.  But I do think fun bags allow me to stretch a bit!  I want a really fun bag with the same lighthearted but still gorgeous vibe yours have.


 I don't think I ever had any bags go from 0 to 60 like you describe, but I've had bags where I couldn't figure out how to use them, and then later had an "aha" moment that let me get more out of them. I have an iridescent black Chanel that I love, but it took me a bit to figure out that it simply won't do the work of a black bag--the shimmer throws off those pairings. So I treat it more as a navy/purple/green, and I've been getting a lot more use out of it. 

And sometimes I've found that I bought a bag that was a little ahead of the curve on my style. I complained about my Hermes Piano on this thread a few times because I find it hard to match, and I tried to sell it a few times. But now I notice my wardrobe seems to have caught up with it where I have a lot more opportunities to wear the bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> LE is a great way to go. You know you're not going to see the exact bag over and over


Yes!!! 

DH has reeeeaaaallly had to take the lead on LE. I will find 10,000 reasons not to spend the extra money. Being thrifty (tightwad in his words) is a hard habit to ever break.  But, I’ve found I love these bags the most. So, now that I’ve switched to only getting 1-2 bags a year I think I’ll actually focus on getting something extra special like an LE as at least one of them. It’s a super special treat. 


papertiger said:


> Recently I haven't bought any non-classic bags. Maybe if the hardware or leather or skin or colour or *something* was extraordinary or if it were made out of silver/gold or very special. My Gucci Secret was a bit like that, I knew it wouldn't a practical bag but it was just so extraordinarily beautiful and perfectly made, all mahogany brown and in crocodile, highly polished 'Box' leather and calf hair with the softest lambskin interior. I could just afford it so it was very difficult to turn down.  I think artisan craftsmanship x amazing materials is a combo that is my weakness. Never mind it's a total pain to open and close and I have to super careful re fingernails.


It sounds beautiful. I’m sure I’ve seen it when you show your bags. I’m just not recalling it. And LOL! On the pain to open / close and fingernails. I don’t have any bags that are frustrating to wear right now but, I get it. 


Annabel Lee said:


> Ugh, it's my LV Very Chain bag.
> 
> I did not realize how delicate the leather was, and I scratched it within the first WEEK.  Plus, I don't carry a lot, but the divided interior really makes it a struggle to fit what little I have. So it's not a practical bag at all.
> 
> That said, it's a style I don't otherwise really have, and it doesn't steal wears from other bags at the moment. Before I got it, I had two solid black bags with gold hardware, and I got rid of both of those when I got this, so it's now my lone black bag with GHW. It's a decent day-to-night bag, and it holds up well to weather, so it's the one bag I can bring to dressy functions  when it's rainy. It stays for now, but it was honestly not a good purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! Congrats on getting rid of that albatross! Fingers crossed the other one goes out soon as well!
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever had any bags go from 0 to 60 like you describe, but I've had bags where I couldn't figure out how to use them, and then later had an "aha" moment that let me get more out of them. I have an iridescent black Chanel that I love, but it took me a bit to figure out that it simply won't do the work of a black bag--the shimmer throws off those pairings. So I treat it more as a navy/purple/green, and I've been getting a lot more use out of it.
> 
> And sometimes I've found that I bought a bag that was a little ahead of the curve on my style. I complained about my Hermes Piano on this thread a few times because I find it hard to match, and I tried to sell it a few times. But now I notice my wardrobe seems to have caught up with it where I have a lot more opportunities to wear the bag.


Divided interiors are almost  always a no go for me. The bag has to be very big like a tote for me to be happy with dividers. 

And, thanks for the comment on my “albatross”. :rofl. I really have no idea why that bag didn’t sell sooner. But, someone got a good deal so congrats to them and a huge sigh of relief to me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

And, I mentioned I just got a new bag. Well, it just came in.   My new Kate Spade Dolly!!!




This is the perfect reveal for what we were just talking about. This bag isn’t “better” than my other individual bags but, it adds to my collection in a powerful and pretty way.

My sorority’s colors are pink and green. Our focus is on community service and we wear our colors when we do various activities. I don’t want to take a premier designer bag into situations where people may be struggling. But, I still want to wear something I love and that is good quality. So, I *RAN* to computer when I saw another Soror reveal this bag.  :LOL:  It has almost sold out, I think in large part because so many of us bought it. I had to get ones shipped in from NY for my BFF
(who is my sorority sister) and me.

I’m thrilled with this little bag. For $200 the quality is outstanding!  Nice heavy zipper. Full, chewy leather including the “ribbon” and adorable pink and green lining. And, it’s in yummy shades of pink and green without being overly preppy (my style is soooooo not preppy). Kudos to Kate Spade! 

(I’m so glad contemporary bags are going bag to natural feel leather vs the not quite saffiano that was everywhere!)


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious, has anyone here been able to take a bag that languished for months or years in their closet and incorporate it into their regular rotation? I don’t mean just start liking it again and still not wearing it often or at all. But, fully reclaiming it from inactive to active duty?
> 
> Beautiful bags. I love how much personality these have.
> 
> Like you, I didn’t really know my style til I joined tPF. Knowing now makes buying so much easier and more effective.  But I do think fun bags allow me to stretch a bit!  I want a really fun bag with the same lighthearted but still gorgeous vibe yours have.


Thanks, @Sparkletastic.  Your little Fendi and Dior are fun bags.  But they’re also so elegant. 

As for “inactive” bags ever making it into regular rotation, mine never do. They come out infrequently when I get bored with my “active duty” bags. (I do love that term to reference our daily bags!  DH is a retired U.S. Navy officer.)


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I was the same way about skinny jeans. I didn't like the way they looked. I thought they made people's feet look big. When I first started wearing them, I only wore them with boots as I felt they looked better that way. *Now that they are going out of style*, I wear them all the time, with all kinds of shoes.
> 
> I am afraid to order anything custom made for that reason. What if I don't like the finished product?


*Are* skinny jeans going out of style? It seems as though I see nothing *but* skinny jeans, around here! And it's not just because I live in the back of beyond, although I do... in the summer, we get tourists down from San Francisco and up from Los Angeles.

I guess I'm not clued in to jeans styles. What's the current trend? (Other than ripped, which is SO not me!). I want to shop for jeans when we're in San Francisco next fall, and I'm hoping against hope that high-waist jeans are still available!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> What a great question. Mine has to be my Chanel Reissue 227 in Dark Blue. At the time, I only had a 226 in black and loved the style, but rarely wore it because it was too small. It made sense to go up a size. I didn’t want two black reissues, so got the dark blue since it was the only other color they had that worked for me. It was a very logical decision, and it’s a beautiful bag. But I almost never wear it — I wore it exactly twice in 2018, and once so far this year. I’m not sure quite why I don’t wear it, but I’ll take it out, look at it, plan to wear it, and then reach for something else. I would have sold it already except the resale value on Reissues is not good, and I end up keeping it and figuring I’ll wear it at some point.
> 
> And it’s not that the 227 size doesn’t work. I did end up getting a black 227 (pre-owned), and I’ve worn that one 15 times so far this year. And I love blue bags, so it’s not the color. I know what really matters is whether or not I’m using it, not the why, but I really do wish I could figure this one out!


It sounds as though perhaps you don't have outfits that work well with dark blue? But what a shame, since it sounds like a gorgeous bag.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, you speak my love language - purses, scarves and cashmere sweaters!


This cracked me up!


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> If someone gave you a cash gift and you HAD to spend it on something for your wardrobe (bags, jewelry, shoes, coats, etc.) what would you buy if the gift was...
> 
> $1,000
> $5,000
> $10,000
> $20,000



This is fun!  I like spending pretend money.  For me:

$1k - Stuart Weitzman pumps
$5k - Cartier Tank watch
$10k - Cashmere coat with fur trim
$20k - No idea.  For this amount of money, I would rather get a piece of original or commissioned artwork or a fabulous Persian rug.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Good point!   Easily done. I certainly that do the same *with buying makeup*


Oh, yes! I can go forever with the same makeup (and face care products) and suddenly be DESPERATE for something new IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> If someone gave you a cash gift and you HAD to spend it on something for your wardrobe (bags, jewelry, shoes, coats, etc.) what would you buy if the gift was...
> 
> $1,000
> $5,000
> $10,000
> $20,000


The only thing I can think of is a navy blue garden party I saw at Hermès but it was crowded so I didn’t even stay to ask the price.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!   Jumping in...
> 
> @papertiger, when I joined TPF, I didn't know what my own handbag style was.  It has taken years, but I now know with certainty what my style is.  I still see handbags posted here that I like, but I can identify quickly when a handbag is just not me.
> 
> My style is straight up classic.  However, I do have two fun/oddball/untraditional handbags that some members here who are familiar with my style would probably not have guessed I would get.  But these bags reflect a part of my personality and some of my passions that only my family and friends know.
> 
> One of my favorite places in the world is Japan.  The Japanese culture and people fascinate me, and I find them so beautiful.  So, I bought a small Kabuki piece from the Louis Vuitton 2018 Cruise Collection when I was in London.  Serendipity brought me this piece, right time, right place.  Otherwise, I never would have gotten it because I remember it was pretty difficult to get pieces from the Kabuki collection.
> 
> View attachment 4484702
> 
> 
> My second fun bag is a Coach x Disney Rogue.  I love the Disney parks.  Dooney and Bourke does a collection for Disney all the time, but I much prefer this limited Coach bag because it's more classy.  The patches are leather, an elegant touch.
> View attachment 4484704


Great to see you, @tenKrat ! I remember your classic collection, but I love these two untraditional pieces. Each one reflects a special love/passion that is uniquely "you," so they are perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I like this question. I can have fun and not spend any real money.
> 
> Please note I'm translating Dollars into British Pounds because otherwise it impedes on my fantasy shopping experience
> 
> $1,000. OK, it's slightly over but let's say approx, I'd buy a Hermes CSGM @£870 (140 square cashmere and silk scarf). For this season it would (will possibly) be the Act III in shades of orange and yellow.
> $5,000 Asprey's Cosmos, Sputnik Eclipse white 18K gold and black enamel earrings with onyx They are £4,200 so again slightly over (you can see how I (don't) shop to budget
> $10,000 I'll take a Asperys sunflower with diamonds in yg https://www.asprey.com/collection/j...er-pendant-and-brooch-yellow-gold-and-diamond
> $20,000 This is actually the most difficult because I don't actually like having things of this worth to wear or laying around. Probably another piece of gold jewellery, something totally classic like a y gold Peretti Bone cuff https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-bone-cuff-10665728/ I would actually rather have the long split one as this one on the UK site doesn't suit me so well but when I looked on the US site it was so crazy $23K. Really I'd rather spend it on the house.


What fun! You and I picked the same thing for our $1,000 (£870)... although my CSGM Acte III shawl is the one in shades of grey with a bit of turquoise. It's been bookmarked on my screen ever since it appeared on the H site, and I keep staring at it, but I'm waiting to see model photos of it here on tPF.



For $5,000 I would finally venture into the world of Chanel handbags, and get myself that Reissue 227 I keep dithering about. Black, with silver (is it called ruthenium? or palladium?) hardware.

But I can't see myself spending $10,000 (let alone $20,000) on bags, clothes or jewelry. I know the challenge was that we HAD to, but I guess I'm just not creative enough to think of anything. I'd rather go on an amazing vacation with DH for $10,000, and do something wonderful to the house for $20,000.


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> Wanted to send particular warm wishes to all working through family concerns right now. My thoughts are with you


Thank you so much.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I don't need a fun bag. Lots of my bags are fun already. I'm not a super serious person; I don't need staid or dressy bags.
> 
> I know what you mean about the small city. I got a first once. It held all my stuff but just looked too small. If you consider the resale market, *maybe the town would be good for you*.


My Town is the best size of my three Bal bags! It holds everything, it doesn't have the "oversized" feel of my City, and it my things don't feel squished the way they do in my First. I should probably pare down my Bals to just my Town, but at the moment it's not a priority.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> And, I mentioned I just got a new bag. Well, it just came in.   My new Kate Spade Dolly!!!
> View attachment 4485015
> View attachment 4485016
> View attachment 4485017
> 
> This is the perfect reveal for what we were just talking about. This bag isn’t “better” than my other individual bags but, it adds to my collection in a powerful and pretty way.
> 
> My sorority’s colors are pink and green. Our focus is on community service and we wear our colors when we do various activities. I don’t want to take a premier designer bag into situations where people may be struggling. But, I still want to wear something I love and that is good quality. So, I *RAN* to computer when I saw another Soror reveal this bag.  :LOL:  It has almost sold out, I think in large part because so many of us bought it. I had to get ones shipped in from NY for my BFF
> (who is my sorority sister) and me.
> 
> I’m thrilled with this little bag. For $200 the quality is outstanding!  Nice heavy zipper. Full, chewy leather including the “ribbon” and adorable pink and green lining. And, it’s in yummy shades of pink and green without being overly preppy (my style is soooooo not preppy). Kudos to Kate Spade!
> 
> (I’m so glad contemporary bags are going bag to natural feel leather vs the not quite saffiano that was everywhere!)


This is adorable! I know you have been searching for a pink & green bag forever, because of your sorority's colors. And this one is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> And, I mentioned I just got a new bag. Well, it just came in.   My new Kate Spade Dolly!!!
> View attachment 4485015
> View attachment 4485016
> View attachment 4485017
> 
> This is the perfect reveal for what we were just talking about. This bag isn’t “better” than my other individual bags but, it adds to my collection in a powerful and pretty way.
> 
> My sorority’s colors are pink and green. Our focus is on community service and we wear our colors when we do various activities. I don’t want to take a premier designer bag into situations where people may be struggling. But, I still want to wear something I love and that is good quality. So, I *RAN* to computer when I saw another Soror reveal this bag.  :LOL:  It has almost sold out, I think in large part because so many of us bought it. I had to get ones shipped in from NY for my BFF
> (who is my sorority sister) and me.
> 
> I’m thrilled with this little bag. For $200 the quality is outstanding!  Nice heavy zipper. Full, chewy leather including the “ribbon” and adorable pink and green lining. And, it’s in yummy shades of pink and green without being overly preppy (my style is soooooo not preppy). Kudos to Kate Spade!
> 
> (I’m so glad contemporary bags are going bag to natural feel leather vs the not quite saffiano that was everywhere!)



What a perfect fun bag!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> This is fun!  I like spending pretend money.  For me:
> 
> $1k - Stuart Weitzman pumps
> $5k - Cartier Tank watch
> $10k - Cashmere coat with fur trim
> *$20k - No idea.  For this amount of money, I would rather get a piece of original or commissioned artwork* or a fabulous Persian rug.


Ooh... *artwork*! What a terrific idea! That would be a great way to spend imaginary money. Maybe an amazing sculpture!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Elaine, I’m so sorry to hear of your mom’s health issue. I’m sending you “only child” hugs and positive energy. 





ElainePG said:


> *Are* skinny jeans going out of style? It seems as though I see nothing *but* skinny jeans, around here! And it's not just because I live in the back of beyond, although I do... in the summer, we get tourists down from San Francisco and up from Los Angeles.
> 
> I guess I'm not clued in to jeans styles. What's the current trend? (Other than ripped, which is SO not me!). I want to shop for jeans when we're in San Francisco next fall, and I'm hoping against hope that high-waist jeans are still available!


LOL!  I had the same thought. They’re going out of style just when I start to buy jeans. Lol!  

I saw that online boyfriend and some with a slight flare at the bottom are in. Also, ones with ankle details like rough gems or bows.  Then another site said “mom” jeans or wide legged are in. None of these are gonna work for me.   I’m slim but heavier through the butt and thighs so a softened straight leg / skinny is best for me. I also look horrendous in ankle or cropped jeans because they cut me off vs giving me a clean, longer line. 

One thing I like about fashion now vs say 20 years ago is you really can do what you want. Pick what works for your body and then add a trendy item or two to keep the look current. 


ElainePG said:


> This is adorable! I know you have been searching for a pink & green bag forever, because of your sorority's colors. And this one is absolutely perfect.


Thanks!
I love it.  

I still plan to get a pink Chanel for sorority sisterhood events and conventions at some point but, it’s hard to make myself pull the trigger since I love my pink Dior so much and it’s a quilted, chain strap flap. It feels like it would be a duplicate. Plus the Miss Dior is so much more functional. No way I can trade out. It would have to be an add. But, I don’t really neeeed another pink bag.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> *Are* skinny jeans going out of style? It seems as though I see nothing *but* skinny jeans, around here! And it's not just because I live in the back of beyond, although I do... in the summer, we get tourists down from San Francisco and up from Los Angeles.
> 
> I guess I'm not clued in to jeans styles. What's the current trend? (Other than ripped, which is SO not me!). I want to shop for jeans when we're in San Francisco next fall, and I'm hoping against hope that high-waist jeans are still available!





Sparkletastic said:


> Elaine, I’m so sorry to hear of your mom’s health issue. I’m sending you “only child” hugs and positive energy. LOL!  I had the same thought. They’re going out of style just when I start to buy jeans. Lol!
> 
> I saw that online boyfriend and some with a slight flare at the bottom are in. Also, ones with ankle details like rough gems or bows.  Then another site said “mom” jeans or wide legged are in. None of these are gonna work for me.   I’m slim but heavier through the butt and thighs so a softened straight leg / skinny is best for me. I also look horrendous in ankle or cropped jeans because they cut me off vs giving me a clean, longer line.
> 
> One thing I like about fashion now vs say 20 years ago is you really can do what you want. Pick what works for your body and then add a trendy item or two to keep the look current.
> Thanks!
> I love it.
> 
> I still plan to get a pink Chanel for sorority sisterhood events and conventions at some point but, it’s hard to make myself pull the trigger since I love my pink Dior so much and it’s a quilted, chain strap flap. It feels like it would be a duplicate. Plus the Miss Dior is so much more functional. No way I can trade out. It would have to be an add. But, I don’t really neeeed another pink bag.


Maybe skinny jeans aren't going out of style? I remember they've been pushing Mom jeans for about a year. I cringe when I think of them. I think that people are still buying skinny jeans so they are still making them. I have skinny legs and I'm short so I need all the leg lengthening look I can get. I think you have to be tall to look good in cropped jeans.

I'm happy the waists are getting higher. When the waists dropped, I didn't mind it because the jeans were more comfortable, but now with all the stretchy materials, higher waists are still comfortable. I don't buy designer brands. I buy the softest ones I can find with the least amount of ornamentation.

It's taken me awhile to learn it, but rather than buying what is fashionable, I buy what is flattering.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> And, I mentioned I just got a new bag. Well, it just came in.   My new Kate Spade Dolly!!!
> View attachment 4485015
> View attachment 4485016
> View attachment 4485017
> 
> This is the perfect reveal for what we were just talking about. This bag isn’t “better” than my other individual bags but, it adds to my collection in a powerful and pretty way.
> 
> My sorority’s colors are pink and green. Our focus is on community service and we wear our colors when we do various activities. I don’t want to take a premier designer bag into situations where people may be struggling. But, I still want to wear something I love and that is good quality. So, I *RAN* to computer when I saw another Soror reveal this bag.  :LOL:  It has almost sold out, I think in large part because so many of us bought it. I had to get ones shipped in from NY for my BFF
> (who is my sorority sister) and me.
> 
> I’m thrilled with this little bag. For $200 the quality is outstanding!  Nice heavy zipper. Full, chewy leather including the “ribbon” and adorable pink and green lining. And, it’s in yummy shades of pink and green without being overly preppy (my style is soooooo not preppy). Kudos to Kate Spade!
> 
> (I’m so glad contemporary bags are going bag to natural feel leather vs the not quite saffiano that was everywhere!)


This is adorable! It looks to be better quality than I remember seeing on Kate Spade.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Great to see you, @tenKrat ! I remember your classic collection, but I love these two untraditional pieces. Each one reflects a special love/passion that is uniquely "you," so they are perfect!


 Hi, Elaine!  Thank you.  

My collection is big enough to have all the bases covered.  A few ladies mentioned getting a few LE pieces would be a way of injecting fun in one's collection---I totally agree.


----------



## tenKrat

papertiger said:


> I like this question. I can have fun and not spend any real money.
> 
> Please note I'm translating Dollars into British Pounds because otherwise it impedes on my fantasy shopping experience
> 
> $1,000. OK, it's slightly over but let's say approx, I'd buy a Hermes CSGM @£870 (140 square cashmere and silk scarf). For this season it would (will possibly) be the Act III in shades of orange and yellow.
> $5,000 Asprey's Cosmos, Sputnik Eclipse white 18K gold and black enamel earrings with onyx They are £4,200 so again slightly over (you can see how I (don't) shop to budget
> $10,000 I'll take a Asperys sunflower with diamonds in yg https://www.asprey.com/collection/j...er-pendant-and-brooch-yellow-gold-and-diamond
> $20,000 This is actually the most difficult because I don't actually like having things of this worth to wear or laying around. Probably another piece of gold jewellery, something totally classic like a y gold Peretti Bone cuff https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-bone-cuff-10665728/ I would actually rather have the long split one as this one on the UK site doesn't suit me so well but when I looked on the US site it was so crazy $23K. Really I'd rather spend it on the house.


That orange print H scarf is fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Maybe skinny jeans aren't going out of style? I remember they've been pushing Mom jeans for about a year. I cringe when I think of them. I think that people are still buying skinny jeans so they are still making them. I have skinny legs and I'm short so I need all the leg lengthening look I can get. I think you have to be tall to look good in cropped jeans.
> 
> I'm happy the waists are getting higher. When the waists dropped, I didn't mind it because the jeans were more comfortable, but now with all the stretchy materials, higher waists are still comfortable. I don't buy designer brands. I buy the softest ones I can find with the least amount of ornamentation.
> 
> It's taken me awhile to learn it, but rather than buying what is fashionable, I buy what is flattering.



They're pushing every other kind of jean because they really want people to have to replace skinnies. I like a loose skinny if that makes sense or a straight jean.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> What fun! You and I picked the same thing for our $1,000 (£870)... although my CSGM Acte III shawl is the one in shades of grey with a bit of turquoise. It's been bookmarked on my screen ever since it appeared on the H site, and I keep staring at it, but I'm waiting to see model photos of it here on tPF.
> View attachment 4485079
> 
> 
> For $5,000 I would finally venture into the world of Chanel handbags, and get myself that Reissue 227 I keep dithering about. Black, with silver (is it called ruthenium? or palladium?) hardware.
> 
> But I can't see myself spending $10,000 (let alone $20,000) on bags, clothes or jewelry. I know the challenge was that we HAD to, but I guess I'm just not creative enough to think of anything. I'd rather go on an amazing vacation with DH for $10,000, and do something wonderful to the house for $20,000.


I love all the responses. I deliberately tried to force a wardrobe choice even for the bigger amounts. 

I would have zero problems spending all of the _gifted_ money on my wardrobe.  

For me it would be:

$1000: Great boots. I don’t know which ones but I’d be able to get 2 really beautiful pair on sale.  

$5000: I’d get the blue (maybe pink) sapphires I want for an old ring setting.

$10,000: A diamond drop pendant. It would be something unbranded and a unique design 

$20,000: One of the diamond tennis bracelets that I’m eyeballing

It’s odd that a bag doesn’t make the cut. I guess that underscores that I’m not excited by much that’s available now. And, jewelry makes me happier than bags.


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> That orange print H scarf is fabulous.



So glad you like it.  I haven't tried any cws on yet so have no idea if it will suit me but I  my corrail/orange changeant mousseline shawl suit would be lovely if this fiery baby worked that well for cooler months. 

@ElainePG the brown/natural is also very nice but there's something odd about paying so much for a scarf with only 2 or 3 colours ( I'm sure that sound weird).


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> They're pushing every other kind of jean because they really want people to have to replace skinnies. I like a loose skinny if that makes sense or a straight jean.


Most of my skinny jeans aren't super tight. They skim my legs rather than squeeze them. I think that looks better than skintight. My legs are skinny so some that are supposed to be skintight don't look like that on me.

When skinny jeans first came in style, I remember trying them on in the store and getting worried that I couldn't get them off! The ankles were so tight, it was hard to pull them back over my feet. It made me nervous so I never get clothes that are hard to get on or off. Side note: I could never get a love bracelet.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> If someone gave you a cash gift and you HAD to spend it on something for your wardrobe (bags, jewelry, shoes, coats, etc.) what would you buy if the gift was...
> 
> $1,000
> $5,000
> $10,000
> $20,000


$1000 - Gucci disco in red (I'd have to put in some of my own money but not much)
$5000 - I'd split it among several items, getting the Disco plus bags from Balenciaga and BV. I might have to buy them on the resale market. I want a BV cervo hobo in denim and a Bal Day in a pretty color. I think I would still have money left over.
$10,000 and $20,000 - that's too much to spend all at once. I'm sure I could find something at Dior or Chanel. It would probably be a limited edition, and I might have to wait until they made something I really wanted. At one point, there was a stingray Chanel I loved, but they aren't doing exotics anymore. I've always wanted a Lady Dior. I don't think they are practical.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I love all the responses. I deliberately tried to force a wardrobe choice even for the bigger amounts.
> 
> I would have zero problems spending all of the _gifted_ money on my wardrobe.
> 
> For me it would be:
> 
> $1000: Great boots. I don’t know which ones but I’d be able to get 2 really beautiful pair on sale.
> 
> $5000: I’d get the blue (maybe pink) sapphires I want for an old ring setting.
> 
> $10,000: A diamond drop pendant. It would be something unbranded and a unique design
> 
> $20,000: One of the diamond tennis bracelets that I’m eyeballing
> 
> It’s odd that a bag doesn’t make the cut. I guess that underscores that I’m not excited by much that’s available now. And, jewelry makes me happier than bags.



I didn't choose a bag either. I suppose I find it harder to think of bags in terms of gifts.

 You could probably still get a Hermes Kelly for $10K but that's an awful lot for one  bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> And, I mentioned I just got a new bag. Well, it just came in.   My new Kate Spade Dolly!!!
> View attachment 4485015
> View attachment 4485016
> View attachment 4485017
> 
> This is the perfect reveal for what we were just talking about. This bag isn’t “better” than my other individual bags but, it adds to my collection in a powerful and pretty way.
> 
> My sorority’s colors are pink and green. Our focus is on community service and we wear our colors when we do various activities. I don’t want to take a premier designer bag into situations where people may be struggling. But, I still want to wear something I love and that is good quality. So, I *RAN* to computer when I saw another Soror reveal this bag.  :LOL:  It has almost sold out, I think in large part because so many of us bought it. I had to get ones shipped in from NY for my BFF
> (who is my sorority sister) and me.
> 
> I’m thrilled with this little bag. For $200 the quality is outstanding!  Nice heavy zipper. Full, chewy leather including the “ribbon” and adorable pink and green lining. And, it’s in yummy shades of pink and green without being overly preppy (my style is soooooo not preppy). Kudos to Kate Spade!
> 
> (I’m so glad contemporary bags are going bag to natural feel leather vs the not quite saffiano that was everywhere!)


Such an adorable bag! I love that leather wrap! Seems like great value for your enjoyment and filling a particular niche in your collection.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!   Jumping in...
> 
> @papertiger, when I joined TPF, I didn't know what my own handbag style was.  It has taken years, but I now know with certainty what my style is.  I still see handbags posted here that I like, but I can identify quickly when a handbag is just not me.
> 
> My style is straight up classic.  However, I do have two fun/oddball/untraditional handbags that some members here who are familiar with my style would probably not have guessed I would get.  But these bags reflect a part of my personality and some of my passions that only my family and friends know.
> 
> One of my favorite places in the world is Japan.  The Japanese culture and people fascinate me, and I find them so beautiful.  So, I bought a small Kabuki piece from the Louis Vuitton 2018 Cruise Collection when I was in London.  Serendipity brought me this piece, right time, right place.  Otherwise, I never would have gotten it because I remember it was pretty difficult to get pieces from the Kabuki collection.
> 
> View attachment 4484702
> 
> 
> My second fun bag is a Coach x Disney Rogue.  I love the Disney parks.  Dooney and Bourke does a collection for Disney all the time, but I much prefer this limited Coach bag because it's more classy.  The patches are leather, an elegant touch.
> View attachment 4484704


I love your fun bags!!


Sparkletastic said:


> T
> 
> For all the other bags that were in this “why am I not wearing it?!” place, I did everything to make them work - challenges, new outfit combos, etc. Never were they saved and I sold or gifted all of them. One hard lesson I’ve learned is that *if a bag doesn’t work immediately to where I grab it easily and often from the beginning, it never will work*.
> .


I'm the same!!  I know this but sometimes I don't want to admit it so I force myself to use the bag.


Sparkletastic said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> If someone gave you a cash gift and you HAD to spend it on something for your wardrobe (bags, jewelry, shoes, coats, etc.) what would you buy if the gift was...
> 
> $1,000
> $5,000
> $10,000
> $20,000


My response is if each amount is the only (imaginary) money that will be given me and not when I would be expecting receipt of all these several amounts.

$1,000 - a small Mulberry Bayswater.
$5,000 - a Chanel Flap (but I think price now is more than this?)
$10,000 - a Rolex watch
$20,000 - I think I won't spend this lump sum, rather, I will get several items (like a Rolex and a bag maybe).  I would have said a diamond set, but really, I am no longer into jewelry save for simple everyday pieces.



whateve said:


> Maybe skinny jeans aren't going out of style? I remember they've been pushing Mom jeans for about a year. I cringe when I think of them. I think that people are still buying skinny jeans so they are still making them. I have skinny legs and I'm short so I need all the leg lengthening look I can get. I think you have to be tall to look good in cropped jeans.
> 
> *I'm happy the waists are getting higher. When the waists dropped, I didn't mind it because the jeans were more comfortable, but now with all the stretchy materials, higher waists are still comfortable*. I don't buy designer brands. I buy the softest ones I can find with the least amount of ornamentation.
> 
> It's taken me awhile to learn it, but rather than buying what is fashionable, I buy what is flattering.


I on the other hand prefer low waist and slim fit (not exactly skinny).  For some reason, I feel they look better on me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So many great discussion questions!!

For the shopping spree, I'd do…

$1000

LuLu Frost's Plaza collection necklace. It's not fine jewelry, but I'm obsessed with anything that can be personalized!
Something tulle from Viktor and Rolf. I'm obsessed with that look lately for some unknown reason!
$5000: Winter wear updates!

A shearling jacket from a place like Cockpit USA
A fancy puffer coat: Moncler? Something trendier like Ienki Ienki?
A more lightweight pinatex moto jacket!
Maybe a very luxurious scarf, gloves, and/or hat.
$10,000: Hermes

Am I too predictable? I'd love to get my two dream H bags. A HAC 32 in barenia or box (there's one on eBay right now for $6000)!
And a secondhand Toolbox (which I see go for $4000 a lot!)
$20,000: I don't even know what to do with this much money…

Probably just take my mom to Fifth Ave and we'd buy anything nice we spot


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious, has anyone here been able to take a bag that languished for months or years in their closet and incorporate it into their regular rotation? I don’t mean just start liking it again and still not wearing it often or at all. But, fully reclaiming it from inactive to active duty?



Yes, there is one: my gray Chanel Reissue Camera bag. I wanted this one so badly. Of course by the time I knew it existed, it was no longer available. It’s the first bag I bought pre-owned, although it was in new condition. I wore the heck out of it for a long time around 2010-11, and then put it away when other things came along. For a long time, it sat in its box or only came out to be worn once and then put away again. 

This thread was part of what made me think of it and question why I wasn’t wearing it. Part of the answer was, the chain strap was too short to wear the bag crossbody. So a couple of months ago, I sent it off to Leather Surgeons to have the chain lengthened. They did a great job — I cannot tell where the new section of chain is, and they made it the perfect length. The work was done pretty recently, but I’ve already worn the bag five times since I got it back. I think it’s safe to say it’s back in regular rotation. 

So, I have to thank you, Sparkle, for sharing your experiences with Leather Surgeons. In some ways, it was like adding in a whole new bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> I don't need a fun bag. Lots of my bags are fun already. I'm not a super serious person; I don't need staid or dressy bags.
> 
> I know what you mean about the small city. I got a first once. It held all my stuff but just looked too small. If you consider the resale market, maybe the town would be good for you.



I owned the Town — two of them, actually — but sold them when I got my first Evelyne. It made sense to sell one because it was almost exactly the same blue as the Evie, but I do kinda wish I’d kept the black one.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> It sounds as though perhaps you don't have outfits that work well with dark blue? But what a shame, since it sounds like a gorgeous bag.



Nope, it’s not the color — my Blue Sapphire Evelyne is a very similar blue, and I wear it all the time. But you might be on to something. Maybe it has something to do with the bag’s color, _in combination with _it being Chanel. As I think about it, I tend to think of Hermes as COLOR, since they do color so well, but I think of Chanel as BLACK. Hmm. I must think on this. It may be that as gorgeous as the bag is, there’s something in my head that doesn’t want to wear Chanel in any other color than black (or gray). 

I don’t want to think of myself as being that rigid, but maybe that’s what’s bugging me? I’m going to force myself to wear the bag a couple of times this week and see if that’s what’s going on.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> They're pushing every other kind of jean because they really want people to have to replace skinnies. I like a loose skinny if that makes sense or a straight jean.


Yes!! That is exactly the type of Jean I like. Not quite skinny skinnies like skinny and straight had a baby). Second choice is straight.


whateve said:


> $1000 - Gucci disco in red (I'd have to put in some of my own money but not much)
> $5000 - I'd split it among several items, getting the Disco plus bags from Balenciaga and BV. I might have to buy them on the resale market. I want a BV cervo hobo in denim and a Bal Day in a pretty color. I think I would still have money left over.
> $10,000 and $20,000 - that's too much to spend all at once. I'm sure I could find something at Dior or Chanel. It would probably be a limited edition, and I might have to wait until they made something I really wanted. At one point, there was a stingray Chanel I loved, but they aren't doing exotics anymore. I've always wanted a Lady Dior. I don't think they are practical.


Where have I been? I didn’t know Chanel stopped doing exotics. Shows I don’t haunt the thread like I used to. Lol! 


papertiger said:


> I didn't choose a bag either. I suppose I find it harder to think of bags in terms of gifts.
> 
> You could probably still get a Hermes Kelly for $10K but that's an awful lot for one  bag.


Of all the Hermes bags, the Kelly is the one I really like (there was a clutch someone in the thread had that was gorgeous and not the one you usually see. But I don’t know the name. If someone knows who they are / what the bag is, please show it again.) 

But, I won’t ever own one because I don’t like it enough to spend the money on it. If it was $2000 maybe. I don’t know what a bag would have to look like for me to spend $10k on it. 

That being said, I saw a gorgeous duo tone Kelly for $20k *resale* that made me wonder for a moment if it was worth having DH throw me out an 8 story window if I bought it.  Lol! Let me stop. He would say get it. Because he is pure crazy and needs me to keep the lock on the money so we don’t end up living under a bridge. 


bellebellebelle19 said:


> So many great discussion questions!!
> 
> For the shopping spree, I'd do…
> 
> $1000
> 
> LuLu Frost's Plaza collection necklace. It's not fine jewelry, but I'm obsessed with anything that can be personalized!
> Something tulle from Viktor and Rolf. I'm obsessed with that look lately for some unknown reason!
> $5000: Winter wear updates!
> 
> A shearling jacket from a place like Cockpit USA
> A fancy puffer coat: Moncler? Something trendier like Ienki Ienki?
> A more lightweight pinatex moto jacket!
> Maybe a very luxurious scarf, gloves, and/or hat.
> $10,000: Hermes
> 
> Am I too predictable? I'd love to get my two dream H bags. A HAC 32 in barenia or box (there's one on eBay right now for $6000)!
> And a secondhand Toolbox (which I see go for $4000 a lot!)
> $20,000: I don't even know what to do with this much money…
> 
> Probably just take my mom to Fifth Ave and we'd buy anything nice we spot


OMG!  That necklace and the tulle clothing are going straight onto my Pinterest wish list.  Wowsers! 

I don’t think this exercise was supposed to spur some buying. 

We’ve talked about this before but, I think it’s interesting how we each have a handbag price flinch point. Who knows what all goes into our thought processes in making it. I know I gasp at the thought of spending what I’ve already spent on bags. Somehow $X made sense then and now just isn’t...even though I _would_ buy the same bags again. Maybe the right new bag has to come along but, I think it’s kore that I’ve scratched the itch. Kinda been there, still have that - so I can focus on other things I may want to do like lots o’ travel.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, there is one: my gray Chanel Reissue Camera bag. I wanted this one so badly. Of course by the time I knew it existed, it was no longer available. It’s the first bag I bought pre-owned, although it was in new condition. I wore the heck out of it for a long time around 2010-11, and then put it away when other things came along. For a long time, it sat in its box or only came out to be worn once and then put away again.
> 
> This thread was part of what made me think of it and question why I wasn’t wearing it. Part of the answer was, the chain strap was too short to wear the bag crossbody. So a couple of months ago, I sent it off to Leather Surgeons to have the chain lengthened. They did a great job — I cannot tell where the new section of chain is, and they made it the perfect length. The work was done pretty recently, but I’ve already worn the bag five times since I got it back. I think it’s safe to say it’s back in regular rotation.
> 
> So, I have to thank you, Sparkle, for sharing your experiences with Leather Surgeons. In some ways, it was like adding in a whole new bag!


Thanks for mentioning the outcome of your Reissue Camera Bag. I remember you mentioned sending it off to Leather Surgeons. I am glad it worked out for you!



catsinthebag said:


> Nope, it’s not the color — my Blue Sapphire Evelyne is a very similar blue, and I wear it all the time. But you might be on to something. Maybe it has something to do with the bag’s color, _in combination with _it being Chanel. As I think about it, I tend to think of Hermes as COLOR, since they do color so well, but I think of Chanel as BLACK. Hmm. I must think on this. It may be that as gorgeous as the bag is, there’s something in my head that doesn’t want to wear Chanel in any other color than black (or gray).
> 
> I don’t want to think of myself as being that rigid, but maybe that’s what’s bugging me? I’m going to force myself to wear the bag a couple of times this week and see if that’s what’s going on.


Interesting thought on the Chanel = black and Hermes = colour possibility. I think you have dark blue well covered in your collection. When you feel like wearing that colour do you reach for your Evie or Kelly before the Reissue? When you feel like wearing Reissue 227 do you reach for black over dark blue? When you reach for a Reissue do you grab 226 over 227?


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Nope, it’s not the color — my Blue Sapphire Evelyne is a very similar blue, and I wear it all the time. But you might be on to something. Maybe it has something to do with the bag’s color, _in combination with _it being Chanel. As I think about it, I tend to think of Hermes as COLOR, since they do color so well, but I think of Chanel as BLACK. Hmm. I must think on this. It may be that as gorgeous as the bag is, there’s something in my head that doesn’t want to wear Chanel in any other color than black (or gray).
> 
> I don’t want to think of myself as being that rigid, but maybe that’s what’s bugging me? I’m going to force myself to wear the bag a couple of times this week and see if that’s what’s going on.


Hmmm...that’s interesting. I don’t think of Chanel as primarily black. I do think of Hermes as black or gold. Lol! 

I don’t know that you should force a change. Our bags are here to serve us. If blue Chanel seems off to you...so be it! I’ve truly learned after these last few bags I pulled from my collection - it’s better to let the bag go than have the psychic energy burning because it bothers me it isn’t being worn. 

Let us know what you think after you wear it a few times.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> They're pushing every other kind of jean because they really want people to have to replace skinnies. I like a loose skinny if that makes sense or a straight jean.



Same here. I like a straight leg or slim fit jean, but not too skinny. I’m also not a fan of the high-waist trend.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!! That is exactly the type of Jean I like. Not quite skinny skinnies like skinny and straight had a baby). Second choice is straight.
> Where have I been? I didn’t know Chanel stopped doing exotics. Shows I don’t haunt the thread like I used to. Lol!
> Of all the Hermes bags, the Kelly is the one I really like (there was a clutch someone in the thread had that was gorgeous and not the one you usually see. But I don’t know the name. If someone knows who they are / what the bag is, please show it again.)
> 
> But, I won’t ever own one because I don’t like it enough to spend the money on it. If it was $2000 maybe. I don’t know what a bag would have to look like for me to spend $10k on it.
> 
> That being said, I saw a gorgeous duo tone Kelly for $20k *resale* that made me wonder for a moment if it was worth having DH throw me out an 8 story window if I bought it.  Lol! Let me stop. He would say get it. Because he is pure crazy and needs me to keep the lock on the money so we don’t end up living under a bridge.
> OMG!  That necklace and the tulle clothing are going straight onto my Pinterest wish list.  Wowsers!
> 
> I don’t think this exercise was supposed to spur some buying.
> 
> We’ve talked about this before but, I think it’s interesting how we each have a handbag price flinch point. Who knows what all goes into our thought processes in making it. I know I gasp at the thought of spending what I’ve already spent on bags. Somehow $X made sense then and now just isn’t...even though I _would_ buy the same bags again. Maybe the right new bag has to come along but, I think it’s kore that I’ve scratched the itch. Kinda been there, still have that - so I can focus on other things I may want to do like lots o’ travel.


My flinch point is pretty low. I'm fairly frugal. It is easy for me to buy lots of things that add up to a lot, but paying a lot for one thing (when it is something I want multiples of) is hard for me to do. If I spent $10,000 on one bag, I would feel I would have to get rid of all my other bags so the $10,000 bag didn't get neglected. I'd hate to have that kind of pressure to carry a bag. It would spoil my enjoyment of it.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> And, I mentioned I just got a new bag. Well, it just came in.   My new Kate Spade Dolly!!!
> View attachment 4485015
> View attachment 4485016
> View attachment 4485017
> 
> This is the perfect reveal for what we were just talking about. This bag isn’t “better” than my other individual bags but, it adds to my collection in a powerful and pretty way.
> 
> My sorority’s colors are pink and green. Our focus is on community service and we wear our colors when we do various activities. I don’t want to take a premier designer bag into situations where people may be struggling. But, I still want to wear something I love and that is good quality. So, I *RAN* to computer when I saw another Soror reveal this bag.  :LOL:  It has almost sold out, I think in large part because so many of us bought it. I had to get ones shipped in from NY for my BFF
> (who is my sorority sister) and me.
> 
> I’m thrilled with this little bag. For $200 the quality is outstanding!  Nice heavy zipper. Full, chewy leather including the “ribbon” and adorable pink and green lining. And, it’s in yummy shades of pink and green without being overly preppy (my style is soooooo not preppy). Kudos to Kate Spade!
> 
> (I’m so glad contemporary bags are going bag to natural feel leather vs the not quite saffiano that was everywhere!)



Congratulations, you green bag 

I had to read the price 3 times. Fantastic value and so- so pretty


----------



## muchstuff

catsinthebag said:


> I saw that thread ... I was surprised it was started by a long-time Bal poster and expert since usually those speculative, somewhat panic-inducing threads are started by people who are newer to a brand. But as you said, people took the speculative ball and ran with it. I’m with you — as long as enough people keep buying the City, I think they’ll keep making it.


Nothing wrong with the OP asking the question... my point was that care should be taken not to have general speculation turn into “hard fact” . Some of the subsequent posts looked to be heading in that direction.
There’s certainly less choices in the regular City and I was surprised not to see any graffiti bags on the Bal website but judging by all of the smaller City bags showing I’d say the City is far from finished. And once this ridiculous teeny bag fixation is done with I bet we see a larger selection of regular sized Cities again.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Same here. I like a straight leg or slim fit jean, but not too skinny. I’m also not a fan of the high-waist trend.



I was trying to describe what I look like with high waisted jeans and then gave up LOL. I have a high waist anyway but but a short torso, I look terrible.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Same here. I like a straight leg or slim fit jean, but not too skinny. I’m also not a fan of the high-waist trend.


This is me exactly too!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I was trying to describe what I look like with high waisted jeans and then gave up LOL. I have a high waist anyway but but a short torso, I look terrible.


I have a long torso so high waisted pants end up barely reaching over my hips , not an area that goes in. lol


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Maybe skinny jeans aren't going out of style? *I remember they've been pushing Mom jeans for about a year. I cringe when I think of them. *I think that people are still buying skinny jeans so they are still making them. I have skinny legs and I'm short so I need all the leg lengthening look I can get. I think you have to be tall to look good in cropped jeans.
> 
> I'm happy the waists are getting higher. When the waists dropped, I didn't mind it because the jeans were more comfortable, but now with all the stretchy materials, higher waists are still comfortable. I don't buy designer brands. I buy the softest ones I can find with the least amount of ornamentation.
> 
> It's taken me awhile to learn it, but rather than buying what is fashionable, I buy what is flattering.


Your comment about "Mom jeans" cracked me up! I remember trying on jeans in Nordstrom a couple of years ago. The SA was very nice, bringing me lots of pairs to try on, but we were having a wee bit of trouble communicating. I told her I wanted jeans with a higher rise, and she brought me this pair... well... all I can say is that I tried them on, and I looked as though I was off to the orchard to go apple-picking! 

I prefer a straight leg to a super-skinny leg, just because I find that most comfortable, but I definitely do NOT want my jeans to look baggy! I think a more fitted look is better for someone short (like me) and I agree with you about cropped not being the ideal length.

Ornamentation is wasted on me, since I don't wear my tops tucked in. And ornamentation at the ankle brings the eye (of anyone who's looking, and who looks at women my age???) DOWN, which is the wrong direction!

So… an unornamented, unripped, slightly fitted, higher rise jean, black or medium blue wash, with a bit of stretch to it, that doesn't cost a fortune. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Elaine, I’m so sorry to hear of your mom’s health issue. I’m sending you “only child” hugs and positive energy.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> So glad you like it.  I haven't tried any cws on yet so have no idea if it will suit me but I  my corrail/orange changeant mousseline shawl suit would be lovely if this fiery baby worked that well for cooler months.
> 
> @ElainePG the brown/natural is also very nice but there's something odd about paying so much for a scarf with only 2 or 3 colours ( I'm sure that sound weird).


The brown/natural one was on the H site for a few minutes, and it caught my attention because it was so understated. I grabbed a screenshot and uploaded to my album of my current H collection (do I sound a bit obsessive???) to see if this color combination would fill a niche, and of course it would... but that's because brown really doesn't look good on me! So even though it's lovely in the abstract, and it looks amazing on the new model the H site is using this year, I'm going to give it a pass.
I know what you mean about wanting more colors for your $$$, but I was thinking that fewer colors would allow the design details to stand out. Like gorgeous tailoring in a simple black dress.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> If someone gave you a cash gift and you HAD to spend it on something for your wardrobe (bags, jewelry, shoes, coats, etc.) what would you buy if the gift was...
> 
> $1,000
> $5,000
> $10,000
> $20,000



This is such a fun question, but a little problematic for me since like @papertiger , everything I would want is a little above the price lines. Like PT and @ElainePG , I’d put the $1,000 toward an Hermes CSGM, although the actual price is closer to $1,200.Or maybe I’d be impulsive and get the YSL camera bag I saw a couple of days ago. But again, it’s closer to $1,200. 

There’s also a David Yurman crossover bracelet with diamonds I’ve wanted for a couple of years, but it’s $1,500. 

For $5k, I could get another vintage Kelly, but the condition would be dicey. For $6-7K, I could get one in much better condition. 

See my “problem?” 

OTOH, I can’t think of a single thing I’d want that costs $10k, although I could easily spend that amount on several things. $20K leaves me baffled. DH and I will be in the market for a new car soon, so a gifted $20k would probably go toward something like that. I liked the original artwork idea, too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> My flinch point is pretty low. I'm fairly frugal. It is easy for me to buy lots of things that add up to a lot, but paying a lot for one thing (when it is something I want multiples of) is hard for me to do. If I spent $10,000 on one bag, I would feel I would have to get rid of all my other bags so the $10,000 bag didn't get neglected. I'd hate to have that kind of pressure to carry a bag. It would spoil my enjoyment of it.


LOL! It’s funny how our mutual frugality manifests in different ways. I really try to figure out the few things I really want and will spend a bit on those.  I never will buy a lot of less expensive things. It makes me wonder if there is one or three in a category that if I spend a reasonable amount on will “scratch the itch” and I can be done.

Then I starve everything else. I don’t care about. I happily skip into Walmart in my mink and Chanel and would dare anyone to question me as I calculate price per square on toilet paper.  

But, I get what you mean on pressure to carry a bag. I eliminated that by making sure I made my most expensive bags the ones that were regular wear so, I naturally reach for them. My special occasion / limited use bags are my cheapest so I don’t care when or if they are worn. That took a serious mind shift. I don’t know why it made sense to buy a pretty little nothing for a lot of money that I’d pull out on special occasions and then cheap out on my daily bag. Truly cuckoo. I’m just happy I made the switch. Daily bags get the time, money, effort so I gave my best every day.


papertiger said:


> Congratulations, you green bag
> 
> I had to read the price 3 times. Fantastic value and so- so pretty


Thanks!!!

But, IKR?!? on the price. That’s less than we’d blow on a random dinner out.

I’m floored that it’s leather lined. Premier bags are cheaping out and moving to thin textile lining. (Chanel Boy I’m looking squarely at you.)


papertiger said:


> I was trying to describe what I look like with high waisted jeans and then gave up LOL. I have a high waist anyway but but a short torso, I look terrible.


Yea. The high wasted jean is a no go for me. Even worse is the “paper bag” waist that kind of ruffles out at the top.  I look horrendous in those. Like a clown college drop out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Nothing wrong with the OP asking the question... my point was that care should be taken not to have general speculation turn into “hard fact” . Some of the subsequent posts looked to be heading in that direction.
> There’s certainly less choices in the regular City and I was surprised not to see any graffiti bags on the Bal website but judging by all of the smaller City bags showing I’d say the City is far from finished. And once this ridiculous teeny bag fixation is done with I bet we see a larger selection of regular sized Cities again.


LOL! On Ridiculous teeny bag fixation. Yes!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Nothing wrong with the OP asking the question... my point was that care should be taken not to have general speculation turn into “hard fact” . Some of the subsequent posts looked to be heading in that direction.
> There’s certainly less choices in the regular City and I was surprised not to see any graffiti bags on the Bal website but judging by all of the smaller City bags showing I’d say the City is far from finished. And once this ridiculous teeny bag fixation is done with I bet we see a larger selection of regular sized Cities again.


LOL! On Ridiculous teeny bag fixation. Yes!!


----------



## dcooney4

This seems to be the month when inexpensive slgs go. Two little wallets sold that I have had forever as well as a little bag charm I just listed. Then a little bag I received as a gift went. I am hoping some real big stuff starts moving. I actually listed a Vera Bradley duffle on a local site a while ago and forgot about it. Then yesterday someone contacted me for it. Hopefully they show up at the meeting place today. You always loose money with these things but at this point I just want the space so that the replacement can soon be stored where it needs to go . With travel stuff do you buy the replacements before you get rid of stuff that didn't work or you no longer want?   I store my sporting/travel stuff in a different place, but at the moment it over flowed into my bag section and I want them out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> This seems to be the month when inexpensive slgs go. Two little wallets sold that I have had forever as well as a little bag charm I just listed. Then a little bag I received as a gift went. I am hoping some real big stuff starts moving. I actually listed a Vera Bradley duffle on a local site a while ago and forgot about it. Then yesterday someone contacted me for it. Hopefully they show up at the meeting place today. You always loose money with these things but at this point I just want the space so that the replacement can soon be stored where it needs to go . With travel stuff do you buy the replacements before you get rid of stuff that didn't work or you no longer want?   I store my sporting/travel stuff in a different place, but at the moment it over flowed into my bag section and I want them out.


Congrats! 

When I used the put funds from selling towards new items, I used to wait to buy.  But, that worked when I was selling at a rate of 5 or even 10 to one buying. Lol! Now, with me not really selling much of anything anymore, I buy when I see something I want or need. Plus, I’ve just gotten to the point where I want what I want when I want it. I worked hard / sacrificed long enough. I need to be better about relaxing and enjoying (she says as she still works on doing that. Lol!) 

I don’t buy luggage often. I actually need to buy some now (last purchases were a decade ago). As soon as I find what I want, I’m pouncing and donating what I have (too heavy / bulky to bother selling). Why isn’t there more pretty luggage that is also sophisticated enough for business use. I love pink but don’t want pink luggage that looks like it’s for a tween. 

DH and I have discussed getting something like black or grey Tumi luggage and getting our family logo embroidered on a corner of one of the front pockets so they stand out on a luggage carousel.


----------



## dcooney4

Well the lady picked up the duffle. Now I need to get rid of the backpacks that are really to small for travel now that I bought better options. One even has a travel sleeve on the backpack. It is more girly then my old one too. Who knew sporty me would care.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Nope, it’s not the color — my Blue Sapphire Evelyne is a very similar blue, and I wear it all the time. But you might be on to something. Maybe it has something to do with the bag’s color, _in combination with _it being Chanel. As I think about it, I tend to think of Hermes as COLOR, since they do color so well, but I think of Chanel as BLACK. Hmm. I must think on this. It may be that as gorgeous as the bag is, there’s something in my head that doesn’t want to wear Chanel in any other color than black (or gray).
> 
> I don’t want to think of myself as being that rigid, but maybe that’s what’s bugging me? I’m going to force myself to wear the bag a couple of times this week and see if that’s what’s going on.



3 of my Chanel bags are black, one is navy and the other is cream and black. Apart from one I inherited them all.  At one time, apart from the odd classic red, navy or burgundy,, occasionally beige, most Chanel bags _were_ black with ghw . That's why my mother gave hers to me when gold hardware became _passe_.


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So many great discussion questions!!
> 
> For the shopping spree, I'd do…
> 
> $1000
> 
> LuLu Frost's Plaza collection necklace. It's not fine jewelry, but I'm obsessed with anything that can be personalized!
> Something tulle from Viktor and Rolf. I'm obsessed with that look lately for some unknown reason!
> $5000: Winter wear updates!
> 
> A shearling jacket from a place like Cockpit USA
> A fancy puffer coat: Moncler? Something trendier like Ienki Ienki?
> A more lightweight pinatex moto jacket!
> Maybe a very luxurious scarf, gloves, and/or hat.
> $10,000: Hermes
> 
> Am I too predictable? I'd love to get my two dream H bags. A HAC 32 in barenia or box (there's one on eBay right now for $6000)!
> And a secondhand Toolbox (which I see go for $4000 a lot!)
> $20,000: I don't even know what to do with this much money…
> 
> Probably just take my mom to Fifth Ave and we'd buy anything nice we spot



Yes to the shearling jacket, wait, I think I have 10 already, not that that would stop me usually


----------



## papertiger

Guys that are buying multiple pieces with their

$1K, 5K, 10K, 20K 'gift vouchers' that's cheating!!!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Guys that are buying multiple pieces with their
> 
> $1K, 5K, 10K, 20K 'gift vouchers' that's cheating!!!


I can't think of a single $20,000 fashion purchase I want. Maybe I would take it, whatever it is, then sell it to buy what I really want!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I can't think of a single $20,000 fashion purchase I want. Maybe I would take it, whatever it is, then sell it to buy what I really want!



I like your thinking


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> 3 of my Chanel bags are black, one is navy and the other is cream and black. Apart from one I inherited them all.  At one time, apart from the odd classic red, navy or burgundy,, occasionally beige, most Chanel bags _were_ black with ghw . That's why my mother gave hers to me when gold hardware became _passe_.


...aaaaand everything old is new again. Gold hardware is back and has been back for a while.


papertiger said:


> Guys that are buying multiple pieces with their
> 
> $1K, 5K, 10K, 20K 'gift vouchers' that's cheating!!!


I agree! Even though I cheated on the $1k because I couldn’t think of something at that price point. 


whateve said:


> I can't think of a single $20,000 fashion purchase I want. Maybe I would take it, whatever it is, then sell it to buy what I really want!


 Still a total cheat but, a great idea!


----------



## Sparkletastic

What is everyone carrying today?  It was a work day for me with a client so I was just in my Max Mara Whitney.


----------



## Sparkletastic

What is everyone carrying today?  It was a work day for me with a client so I was just in my Max Mara Whitney.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone carrying today?  It was a work day for me with a client so I was just in my Max Mara Whitney.


I'm carrying my sunflower Coach legacy duffle. I'm trying to carry summer colors.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm carrying my sunflower Coach legacy duffle. I'm trying to carry summer colors.


That color is like a burst of happy sunshine!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> DH and I have discussed getting something like black or grey Tumi luggage and getting our family logo embroidered on a corner of one of the front pockets so they stand out on a luggage carousel.


That sounds like a great idea! Because it seems as though everyone has either black or grey luggage, but that way, in addition to the two of you being able to find yours, it would also keep someone else from walking off with it by mistake! 

That actually happened to me once years ago; some guy waltzed off with my (brown tweed, so go figure) Hartmann suitcase. I was on a business trip, and I totally panicked! Fortunately, he realized what he had done as soon as he arrived at his hotel room (he was on a business trip too) and he called the airline. They were able to deliver my bag to me within a couple of hours, so all was well.

I'm glad he was honest. Then again, what would he have done with a two silk blouses and a navy skirted business suit, size six???


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!   Jumping in...
> 
> @papertiger, when I joined TPF, I didn't know what my own handbag style was.  It has taken years, but I now know with certainty what my style is.  I still see handbags posted here that I like, but I can identify quickly when a handbag is just not me.
> 
> My style is straight up classic.  However, I do have two fun/oddball/untraditional handbags that some members here who are familiar with my style would probably not have guessed I would get.  But these bags reflect a part of my personality and some of my passions that only my family and friends know.
> 
> One of my favorite places in the world is Japan.  The Japanese culture and people fascinate me, and I find them so beautiful.  So, I bought a small Kabuki piece from the Louis Vuitton 2018 Cruise Collection when I was in London.  Serendipity brought me this piece, right time, right place.  Otherwise, I never would have gotten it because I remember it was pretty difficult to get pieces from the Kabuki collection.
> 
> View attachment 4484702
> 
> 
> My second fun bag is a Coach x Disney Rogue.  I love the Disney parks.  Dooney and Bourke does a collection for Disney all the time, but I much prefer this limited Coach bag because it's more classy.  The patches are leather, an elegant touch.
> View attachment 4484704


Hi tenKrat, welcome back - it’s great to see you! Those are both fantastic fun bags. I like both of them!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Well the lady picked up the duffle. Now I need to get rid of the backpacks that are really to small for travel now that I bought better options. One even has a travel sleeve on the backpack. It is more girly then my old one too. Who knew sporty me would care.


Sometimes girly can be fun! Congratulations on clearing out your travel closet. Maybe the small backpacks would be suitable for a pre-teen to use, not for travel, but to just schlep stuff around? I see the kids around here carrying them everywhere!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Guys that are buying multiple pieces with their
> 
> $1K, 5K, 10K, 20K 'gift vouchers' that's cheating!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> *I can't think of a single $20,000 fashion purchase I want.* Maybe I would take it, whatever it is, then sell it to buy what I really want!


No, I can't either. I have the latest Vogue magazine on my iPad; maybe I'll look through it and see if anything super-expensive catches my eye. But other than a Birkin bag (which I honestly don't want) or a fur coat (which, who needs here in California???) or jewelry (I dunno… I've never paid attention to expensive jewelry) what costs $20,000?

Sometimes I think that I'd like a really, really, REALLY nice leather jacket. A black one. Not too fitted, but not too baggy, either. Wonderful leather. What do those cost? I've never priced one (never owned one either).


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm carrying my sunflower Coach legacy duffle. I'm trying to carry summer colors.


I just love this bag. It's yellow, but it's not hit-you-over-the-head yellow. Just pretty, girly, and summery. The leather looks butter-soft, too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm carrying my sunflower Coach legacy duffle. I'm trying to carry summer colors.


I love this and your charm.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone carrying today?  It was a work day for me with a client so I was just in my Max Mara Whitney.


I've finally gotten my act together enough to switch out of my Balenciaga Town bag. Now I'm carrying my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. Another really good grab-and-go bag: lightweight, a good front pocket for the phone, zip pockets on each side for important things, but a big open section in the middle for sunglasses, a notebook, or a shawl.
The color is called "taupe" but it has a pinkish cast to it. And I love that the hardware is silver.
I should have bought a second one of these in oxblood before they discontinued the style.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Sometimes girly can be fun! Congratulations on clearing out your travel closet. Maybe the small backpacks would be suitable for a pre-teen to use, not for travel, but to just schlep stuff around? I see the kids around here carrying them everywhere!


The cheap one I am willing to give one of my friends kids, but the Tumi is unused new and I rather get a little something for it.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I've finally gotten my act together enough to switch out of my Balenciaga Town bag. Now I'm carrying my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. Another really good grab-and-go bag: lightweight, a good front pocket for the phone, zip pockets on each side for important things, but a big open section in the middle for sunglasses, a notebook, or a shawl.
> The color is called "taupe" but it has a pinkish cast to it. And I love that the hardware is silver.
> I should have bought a second one of these in oxblood before they discontinued the style.
> View attachment 4487260


I love the look of this bag. So much so that the last time I saw it I searched the outlet for one, but without success.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> No, I can't either. I have the latest Vogue magazine on my iPad; maybe I'll look through it and see if anything super-expensive catches my eye. But other than a Birkin bag (which I honestly don't want) or a fur coat (which, who needs here in California???) or jewelry (I dunno… I've never paid attention to expensive jewelry) what costs $20,000?
> 
> Sometimes I think that I'd like a really, really, REALLY nice leather jacket. A black one. Not too fitted, but not too baggy, either. Wonderful leather. What do those cost? I've never priced one (never owned one either).


You can get a leather jacket in all price ranges, probably anywhere from a few hundred to $6000. Every time I've tried one on, I feel confined, like I don't have freedom of movement. They don't look good on me. I'm not sure why.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> That color is like a burst of happy sunshine!!!





ElainePG said:


> I just love this bag. It's yellow, but it's not hit-you-over-the-head yellow. Just pretty, girly, and summery. The leather looks butter-soft, too.





dcooney4 said:


> I love this and your charm.


Thanks! I feel it is the perfect yellow.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love the look of this bag. So much so that the last time I saw it I searched the outlet for one, but without success.


I just went on fleaBay and there's a new one in RED for sale by someone in the UK. I've tagged it to my watch list, but I SO DO NOT NEED another red bag!!! 
I'm just going to keep telling myself this for the next few days, and perhaps someone else will buy it. There are already 5 other watcher on it, so maybe one of them will snap it up...


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> You can get a leather jacket in all price ranges, probably anywhere from a few hundred to $6000. Every time I've tried one on, I feel confined, like I don't have freedom of movement. They don't look good on me. I'm not sure why.


Maybe that's my problem. I've tried on a few recently, and I haven't found one that fit properly. I once had a suede jacket that was cut in at the waist, and then flared out at the hips. It had a belt. It was very flattering, and I wore that thing to death. But I've never seen that style since.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I've finally gotten my act together enough to switch out of my Balenciaga Town bag. Now I'm carrying my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. Another really good grab-and-go bag: lightweight, a good front pocket for the phone, zip pockets on each side for important things, but a big open section in the middle for sunglasses, a notebook, or a shawl.
> The color is called "taupe" but it has a pinkish cast to it. And I love that the hardware is silver.
> I should have bought a second one of these in oxblood before they discontinued the style.
> View attachment 4487260


Love this bag every time you show it. I wish they hadn’t discontinued it. I would have certainly snapped one up for work. 


whateve said:


> You can get a leather jacket in all price ranges, probably anywhere from a few hundred to $6000. Every time I've tried one on, I feel confined, like I don't have freedom of movement. They don't look good on me. I'm not sure why.


I’m not a leather coat girl in general but, I do own one. It’s tailored for a woman’s body as it comes in at the waist and is belted. Boxy leather jackets just don’t work for me for the radon you mentioned. They seem confining yet bulky in all the wrong places.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m back on the hunt for a gym bag. I thought I solved the issue when I bought my little cheapy from TJ Max a couple months ago - but, nope! It’s too small and is driving me crazy.

I went back to TJ Maxx and bizarrely, they don’t have any simple black nylon crossbody / shoulder bags. They had a ton when I bought this one so I’m flummoxed. I throw this bag on the floor in the gym so 1) I refuse to spend any real money on it and 2) it has to be durable given very frequent washings.

Help! Any ideas?


----------



## dcooney4

Today I wore this Mz Wallace Medium Sutton in Tin/Steel. It is super light weight with a cheerful yellow interior on this stormy day.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Thanks for mentioning the outcome of your Reissue Camera Bag. I remember you mentioned sending it off to Leather Surgeons. I am glad it worked out for you!
> 
> 
> Interesting thought on the Chanel = black and Hermes = colour possibility. I think you have dark blue well covered in your collection. When you feel like wearing that colour do you reach for your Evie or Kelly before the Reissue? When you feel like wearing Reissue 227 do you reach for black over dark blue? When you reach for a Reissue do you grab 226 over 227?



Thanks for the thought-inducing questions! I’ve been mulling this over the last couple of days. You’re right, I do have dark blue bags well covered! In addition to the ones you listed, I also have a BV Nodini in Atlantic. I may have too many blue bags! 

A couple of months ago, I always grabbed the black 227 GHW over the blue 227. There was a situational reason— I was wearing the black/GHW bag to hockey games, which might sound insane but my team’s colors are black and gold. Now that hockey season is over, I’m reaching more for my blue Evelyne. It just feels easier than a Chanel flap, or a Kelly for that matter. 

I think my needs are also changing or maybe just different in the warmer months. Lately I’ve been gravitating toward smaller bags. Tote bags and my Kelly’s have been sitting on the shelf while the Evelyne and Nodini are out and about. I’ve been dressing extremely casually (shorts and sneakers or sandals) due to the heat, so Chanel flaps and Kelly’s feel like too much (even though I don’t hesitate to wear those bags with jeans). So I’m not sure I’ve answered any questions, but I am trying to be aware of my bag choices!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone carrying today?  It was a work day for me with a client so I was just in my Max Mara Whitney.



I wore my Tumi backpack to take my dog to the vet, and then switched to my BV Nodini to go for a walk and get frozen yogurt with DH.


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> No, I can't either. I have the latest Vogue magazine on my iPad; maybe I'll look through it and see if anything super-expensive catches my eye. But other than a Birkin bag (which I honestly don't want) or a fur coat (which, who needs here in California???) or jewelry (I dunno… I've never paid attention to expensive jewelry) what costs $20,000?
> 
> Sometimes I think that I'd like a really, really, REALLY nice leather jacket. A black one. Not too fitted, but not too baggy, either. Wonderful leather. What do those cost? I've never priced one (never owned one either).



Prices can vary widely depending on what you want. And leather jackets are like jeans — you can try on 100 that all look similar but fit entirely differently before you find “the one.” I have a couple from Mackage — less expensive than, say, Balenciaga, but still really great quality. My issue with jackets is always in the shoulders and upper arms, and this is a brand that gives me a little extra room without then hanging like a tent or fitting too tight.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> I'm carrying my sunflower Coach legacy duffle. I'm trying to carry summer colors.



This bag makes me happy!


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> This bag makes me happy!


Thanks! Me too! I realized it is easy to coordinate with my wardrobe since I wear so much navy.


----------



## GoStanford

dcooney4 said:


> I love the look of this bag. So much so that the last time I saw it I searched the outlet for one, but without success.


It's a beautiful style.  Mine was in goatskin leather and very heavy, so I ended up consigning it more than a year ago to Yoogi's Closet.  I recommend checking the Yoogi's site from time to time, as they do carry Mulberry bags regularly, just not that many at once.

Edited to include @Sparkletastic as you mentioned looking for this bag also.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I've finally gotten my act together enough to switch out of my Balenciaga Town bag. Now I'm carrying my Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater. Another really good grab-and-go bag: lightweight, a good front pocket for the phone, zip pockets on each side for important things, but a big open section in the middle for sunglasses, a notebook, or a shawl.
> The color is called "taupe" but it has a pinkish cast to it. And I love that the hardware is silver.
> I should have bought a second one of these in oxblood before they discontinued the style.
> View attachment 4487260



I _love_ the colour and I also feel the same about grab-and-gos


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Today I wore this Mz Wallace Medium Sutton in Tin/Steel. It is super light weight with a cheerful yellow interior on this stormy day.



Perfect for the weather!

Apparently, we have storms on the way this weekend and we're going out to eat on Sat, not sure what I'm going to wear.


----------



## tenKrat

More bags said:


> Hi tenKrat, welcome back - it’s great to see you! Those are both fantastic fun bags. I like both of them!


Hello, @More bags!  Thank you


----------



## tenKrat

whateve said:


> I'm carrying my sunflower Coach legacy duffle. I'm trying to carry summer colors.


That's a pretty yellow.  I had this same duffle in Emerald, but I gifted it to a cousin because I hardly wore it.  I loved the color, but I suppose I always reached for other bags instead.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone carrying today?  It was a work day for me with a client so I was just in my Max Mara Whitney.


I just discovered that my Massacessi Little Athena perfectly matches a grape linen shirt and H scarf in my closet.


----------



## ipsum

ElainePG said:


> I should have bought a second one of these in oxblood before they discontinued the style.
> View attachment 4487260


I live in different country but I saw this style 50 % off now during summer sales at my local Mulb store. Maybe there is same situation with your local store?


----------



## ipsum

Here's my list
$1k - a mink / rabbit fur backpack but basicly I can't coz it will get vandalized by animal activists on the street
$5k - my HG bag but don't know what it is yet
$10k - a weekend at a lux resort or something understated classic collectable like a wristwatch
$20k - a falabella (mini horse - costs around $10k but eats a lot so had to take food into account)




dcooney4 said:


> The only thing I can think of is a navy blue garden party I saw at Hermès but it was crowded so I didn’t even stay to ask the price.


It's 2600 eur at the moment. I had gold in my radar for over a year I think but I realized I don't like tan bags as much as cognac/saddle brown at some point this summer. No GP for me. Money saved (till now).


----------



## whateve

ipsum said:


> Here's my list
> $1k - a mink / rabbit fur backpack but basicly I can't coz it will get vandalized by animal activists on the street
> $5k - my HG bag but don't know what it is yet
> $10k - a weekend at a lux resort or something understated classic collectable like a wristwatch
> $20k - a falabella (mini horse - costs around $10k but eats a lot so had to take food into account)
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2600 eur at the moment. I had gold in my radar for over a year I think but I realized I don't like tan bags as much as cognac/saddle brown at some point this summer. No GP for me. Money saved (till now).


Ooh, a mini horse!


----------



## whateve

tenKrat said:


> That's a pretty yellow.  I had this same duffle in Emerald, but I gifted it to a cousin because I hardly wore it.  I loved the color, but I suppose I always reached for other bags instead.


Thanks! I have emerald too. It's a gorgeous color. I was obsessed with it when it came out. I don't reach for it often either, but I paid PCE price and I would lose a lot if I sold it so I'd rather keep it even if I don't use it much. I also have cognac, which has surprisingly turned out to be my favorite since I usually like color.


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> I just discovered that my Massacessi Little Athena perfectly matches a grape linen shirt and H scarf in my closet.
> View attachment 4487531


Everything in this pic is beautiful!


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m back on the hunt for a gym bag. I thought I solved the issue when I bought my little cheapy from TJ Max a couple months ago - but, nope! It’s too small and is driving me crazy.
> 
> I went back to TJ Maxx and bizarrely, they don’t have any simple black nylon crossbody / shoulder bags. They had a ton when I bought this one so I’m flummoxed. I throw this bag on the floor in the gym so 1) I refuse to spend any real money on it and 2) it has to be durable given very frequent washings.
> 
> Help! Any ideas?


Just a thought, here's one by Baggallini: 
https://www.baggallini.com/motivate-yoga-tote-bag/MTT125-MBB-B0326-NS.html?rcp=true



And I am checking in...I have been in a bag buying frenzy somehow, and only have one listed to sell, ah! I need to come back into the spirit of this thread haha...

The bag I am using today is a Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack in saddle:


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m back on the hunt for a gym bag. I thought I solved the issue when I bought my little cheapy from TJ Max a couple months ago - but, nope! It’s too small and is driving me crazy.
> 
> I went back to TJ Maxx and bizarrely, they don’t have any simple black nylon crossbody / shoulder bags. They had a ton when I bought this one so I’m flummoxed. I throw this bag on the floor in the gym so 1) I refuse to spend any real money on it and 2) it has to be durable given very frequent washings.
> 
> Help! Any ideas?


Hey TotinScience is a gym bag expert, seriously. Today she was so excited because she found one of her favorite brands on eBay for a fabulous price.  It is the Caraa brand.  You might check it out.  It looks fabulous.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I think our brains work similarly around this topic! I was also following your train of thought, nodding my head!
> 
> I’m also feeling like I want a “fun” bag. I’ve been thinking about this, and realizing that demanding that any bag I buy be somehow “better” than my other bags is limiting me. I mean, how can you get “better” than an Hermes Kelly or a Chanel Reissue? And I don’t mean for that to sound snobbish — it’s more like the thought that these bags are the best and nothing else can measure up is a bit of a trap. I’m feeling like I need some more variety and _fun_ in my bag collection, a bit of carefreeness (is that a word?) without sacrificing quality.
> 
> I had some extra time yesterday after an appointment, so stopped by the local mall and walked through the bag departments of Neimans, Barneys and Saks. And also LV. I was looking specifically at the Bal Cities, but did an overall sweep just for fun. It’s been a while since I’ve done that.
> 
> I realized that my problem with the City is that the regular is a little too big and the small is too small. I don’t necessarily mean in terms of capacity, it was more that the Small City just _looked small_ for that style of bag.
> 
> I also looked at the “new” Fendi Baguette (which I liked but want to wait for other iterations of the design), the Loewe Puzzle bag (can’t get over the small opening and the fact that the outside zip pocket won’t fit my phone), lots of Prada (still love the Galleria but I really want something a little less structured/formal), Gucci (didn’t see a single bag that fit the bill but I liked the vibe of the jewelry), and the LV Mahina Babylone (gorgeous but more high maintenance that I want, plus, even in the subtle Mahina lesther, the logos are everywhere).
> 
> The bag I liked that surprised me was the YSL camera bag in black chevron leather with black hardware. I’ve always loved camera bags, and this one is pretty sharp. I don’t love the logo but in the black hardware, it’s pretty subtle. And unlike the Gucci disco, it looks like the tassel is removable, which is an option I like to have. So I’m deliberating. I’ve become so warped by Hermes, Chanel and lV prices, the price tag doesn’t look that bad to me. But then, it’s still a lot and I don’t want to buy something I’ll tire of quickly. Gonna let this one bounce around in my brain for a few days and see if it sticks.


I agree with you on the Loewe Puzzle (small is the size I was looking at) the outside zip won’t fit my phone either.



catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the thought-inducing questions! I’ve been mulling this over the last couple of days. You’re right, I do have dark blue bags well covered! In addition to the ones you listed, I also have a BV Nodini in Atlantic. I may have too many blue bags!
> 
> A couple of months ago, I always grabbed the black 227 GHW over the blue 227. There was a situational reason— I was wearing the black/GHW bag to hockey games, which might sound insane but my team’s colors are black and gold. Now that hockey season is over, I’m reaching more for my blue Evelyne. It just feels easier than a Chanel flap, or a Kelly for that matter.
> 
> I think my needs are also changing or maybe just different in the warmer months. Lately I’ve been gravitating toward smaller bags. Tote bags and my Kelly’s have been sitting on the shelf while the Evelyne and Nodini are out and about. I’ve been dressing extremely casually (shorts and sneakers or sandals) due to the heat, so Chanel flaps and Kelly’s feel like too much (even though I don’t hesitate to wear those bags with jeans). So I’m not sure I’ve answered any questions, but I am trying to be aware of my bag choices!


Yes, how could I forget your Nodini? Good comment on moving away from totes over the warmer months. I am experiencing this, too. I have been using smaller wallets and smaller bags for the past few months and completely neglecting my larger bags and totes. Thanks for pointing that out in your situation. Re: hockey - Go black and gold! I do know your blue Reissue is a beauty, I hope you continue to enjoy her regardless of how often you do or don’t carry her.


----------



## msd_bags

Are duplicates bad?? 

When I got my grey nubuck Proenza Schouler last year (heavily discounted from Yoox), I found out that it is a very easy to use bag.  And it feels so luxurious and has a very nice leather smell (my weakness!). But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck. I told myself that if I find a black non-nubuck one I will for sure get it.

Months later the black leather version appeared at The Outnet. The price was good but with the added duties, I was hesitant to buy a duplicate at that price level.  Then still months later (last week), it went for additional 40%off!! I could already justify at this price!!  It’s good that I let go of the Coach Market Tote as this is a better choice (though higher in price).

So here are my 2 Proenza totes - the grey nubuck that I have been using for the past 3 days, and the black which just arrived yesterday.  She’s beautiful too!  Time will tell if I will only retain one.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Are duplicates bad??
> 
> When I got my grey nubuck Proenza Schouler last year (heavily discounted from Yoox), I found out that it is a very easy to use bag.  And it feels so luxurious and has a very nice leather smell (my weakness!). But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck. I told myself that if I find a black non-nubuck one I will for sure get it.
> 
> Months later the black leather version appeared at The Outnet. The price was good but with the added duties, I was hesitant to buy a duplicate at that price level.  Then still months later (last week), it went for additional 40%off!! I could already justify at this price!!  It’s good that I let go of the Coach Market Tote as this is a better choice (though higher in price).
> 
> So here are my 2 Proenza totes - the grey nubuck that I have been using for the past 3 days, and the black which just arrived yesterday.  She’s beautiful too!  Time will tell if I will only retain one.
> View attachment 4488269


Love it and there's nothing wrong with dupes, many of us do the same!


----------



## catsinthebag

msd_bags said:


> Are duplicates bad??
> 
> When I got my grey nubuck Proenza Schouler last year (heavily discounted from Yoox), I found out that it is a very easy to use bag.  And it feels so luxurious and has a very nice leather smell (my weakness!). But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck. I told myself that if I find a black non-nubuck one I will for sure get it.
> 
> Months later the black leather version appeared at The Outnet. The price was good but with the added duties, I was hesitant to buy a duplicate at that price level.  Then still months later (last week), it went for additional 40%off!! I could already justify at this price!!  It’s good that I let go of the Coach Market Tote as this is a better choice (though higher in price).
> 
> So here are my 2 Proenza totes - the grey nubuck that I have been using for the past 3 days, and the black which just arrived yesterday.  She’s beautiful too!  Time will tell if I will only retain one.
> View attachment 4488269



These are both beautiful, but different enough that they don’t really look like the same bag! I think duplicates are fine — if a style works for you, why not have a couple of leathers/colors to choose from?


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Love it and there's nothing wrong with dupes, many of us do the same!


Thanks! I just know that the black will be very versatile while the grey is my only nubuck bag. 


catsinthebag said:


> These are both beautiful, but different enough that they don’t really look like the same bag! I think duplicates are fine — if a style works for you, why not have a couple of leathers/colors to choose from?


You make a good point!  Thanks!


----------



## ipsum

Sparkletastic said:


> I throw this bag on the floor in the gym so 1) I refuse to spend any real money on it and 2) it has to be durable given very frequent washings.


1) only GWPs come to my mind like when you buy higher end cosmetics like Estee Lauder or Lancome, DKNY perfumes often give you a tote as a GWP
2) not sure about durability but I like the idea of Fact+fiction gym totes, that there is separate comparement for shoes and dirty clothes:


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Perfect for the weather!
> 
> Apparently, we have storms on the way this weekend and we're going out to eat on Sat, not sure what I'm going to wear.


Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> I just discovered that my Massacessi Little Athena perfectly matches a grape linen shirt and H scarf in my closet.
> View attachment 4487531


Looks lovely on you.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Are duplicates bad??
> 
> When I got my grey nubuck Proenza Schouler last year (heavily discounted from Yoox), I found out that it is a very easy to use bag.  And it feels so luxurious and has a very nice leather smell (my weakness!). But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck. I told myself that if I find a black non-nubuck one I will for sure get it.
> 
> Months later the black leather version appeared at The Outnet. The price was good but with the added duties, I was hesitant to buy a duplicate at that price level.  Then still months later (last week), it went for additional 40%off!! I could already justify at this price!!  It’s good that I let go of the Coach Market Tote as this is a better choice (though higher in price).
> 
> So here are my 2 Proenza totes - the grey nubuck that I have been using for the past 3 days, and the black which just arrived yesterday.  She’s beautiful too!  Time will tell if I will only retain one.
> View attachment 4488269


They are both gorgeous. Well done!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Are duplicates bad??
> 
> When I got my grey nubuck Proenza Schouler last year (heavily discounted from Yoox), I found out that it is a very easy to use bag.  And it feels so luxurious and has a very nice leather smell (my weakness!). But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck. I told myself that if I find a black non-nubuck one I will for sure get it.
> 
> Months later the black leather version appeared at The Outnet. The price was good but with the added duties, I was hesitant to buy a duplicate at that price level.  Then still months later (last week), it went for additional 40%off!! I could already justify at this price!!  It’s good that I let go of the Coach Market Tote as this is a better choice (though higher in price).
> 
> So here are my 2 Proenza totes - the grey nubuck that I have been using for the past 3 days, and the black which just arrived yesterday.  She’s beautiful too!  Time will tell if I will only retain one.
> View attachment 4488269


Of course not. When I find a piece of clothing that looks good, fits perfect, etc. I may buy several in different colors. Same with bags!


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> Looks lovely on you.


Thanks, @dcooney4


----------



## msd_bags

My nylon Prada has been my favorite weekend bag since I got her about 3 weeks ago!



I went to the mall where the luxurious brands are and I made a discovery - Loewe store has opened there! The only one in the country! But much as I love looking at theirbags, I’m not sure I would be willing to get at local prices. Just too much!  At least the SA was nice!


----------



## dcooney4

I sold some stuff so far this month but I also have things coming in . My daughter was just in Italy and came back with a pretty suede bag for me. I haven’t gotten a good look at it yet. As we are not home. Last month I bought a large lacquer MZ Wallace bag that was to big for everyday and I didn’t really want for travel. So I sold that and found a medium one online . I did sell a bag that was just to tiny and some slgs. I  also sold one of the old backpacks. Still lots more to go but it is slowly moving.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I sold some stuff so far this month but I also have things coming in . My daughter was just in Italy and came back with a pretty suede bag for me. I haven’t gotten a good look at it yet. As we are not home. Last month I bought a large lacquer MZ Wallace bag that was to big for everyday and I didn’t really want for travel. So I sold that and found a medium one online . I did sell a bag that was just to tiny and some slgs. I  also sold one of the old backpacks. Still lots more to go but it is slowly moving.


Yay on the sales and on refining your collection!!


----------



## msd_bags

My bag for today, my new Proenza Schouler tote.  The top edge of the bag has a beautiful wine/purplish edge coat! (And notice that my money tree is more lush now! )


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My bag for today, my new Proenza Schouler tote.  The top edge of the bag has a beautiful wine/purplish edge coat! (And notice that my money tree is more lush now! )
> View attachment 4490124


So pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks! I am enamored.


----------



## catsinthebag

msd_bags said:


> My bag for today, my new Proenza Schouler tote.  The top edge of the bag has a beautiful wine/purplish edge coat! (And notice that my money tree is more lush now! )
> View attachment 4490124



Beautiful bag, the leather looks luscious!


----------



## dcooney4

Things are starting to move but still not the exact ones that I want to go because I need that spot on the shelf.


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> Things are starting to move but still not the exact ones that I want to go because I need that spot on the shelf.


Glad at least some things are selling! A bag I am selling has bids so I am glad it will sell...I bought a few bags recently though so I also need to sell a couple more...but I was thinking today that perhaps I am a leather lover first and bag lover second...because I can't part with some bags because of their leather! Does anyone else feel like this? Some bags I probably should re-home but then I consider their leather feel, smell, look and re-think it...


----------



## whateve

christinemliu said:


> Glad at least some things are selling! A bag I am selling has bids so I am glad it will sell...I bought a few bags recently though so I also need to sell a couple more...but I was thinking today that perhaps I am a leather lover first and bag lover second...because I can't part with some bags because of their leather! Does anyone else feel like this? Some bags I probably should re-home but then I consider their leather feel, smell, look and re-think it...


Definitely! For me, it is all about the leather.

Nothing of mine is selling. There is a bag I want on ebay but I'm waiting either for a coupon or for one of my bags to sell.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> Glad at least some things are selling! A bag I am selling has bids so I am glad it will sell...I bought a few bags recently though so I also need to sell a couple more...but I was thinking today that perhaps I am a leather lover first and bag lover second...because I can't part with some bags because of their leather! Does anyone else feel like this? Some bags I probably should re-home but then I consider their leather feel, smell, look and re-think it...


This was me for a long time but lately due to shoulder issues I really can’t do heavy leather often. I am keeping my favorite pieces but I am finally letting a lot go.


----------



## dcooney4

My daughter bought me a beautiful bag in Rome. I would not normally buy myself suede but I do really like it. I am going to wear it as much as I can during the summer. It will make her very happy.


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> I just discovered that my Massacessi Little Athena perfectly matches a grape linen shirt and H scarf in my closet.
> View attachment 4487531


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> My daughter bought me a beautiful bag in Rome. I would not normally buy myself suede but I do really like it. I am going to wear it as much as I can during the summer. It will make her very happy.



You a wonderful, generous and very well brought up daughter, that's so chic


----------



## papertiger

@ElainePG 


The best leather jackets I own are all Gucci and were a stupid price when I bought them, now the prices make them seem like bargains. ATM there's that whole crazy RTW vibe going on still so buying anything low key and classic is a bit difficult anyway. Hermes leather is about double the price of Gucci. I saw some Hermes croc wedge sandals for way over $10K a couple of weeks ago -


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> Here's my list
> $1k - a mink / rabbit fur backpack but basicly I can't coz it will get vandalized by animal activists on the street
> $5k - my HG bag but don't know what it is yet
> $10k - a weekend at a lux resort or something understated classic collectable like a wristwatch
> $20k - a falabella (mini horse - costs around $10k but eats a lot so had to take food into account)
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2600 eur at the moment. I had gold in my radar for over a year I think but I realized I don't like tan bags as much as cognac/saddle brown at some point this summer. No GP for me. Money saved (till now).



I love your $20K choice


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Are duplicates bad??
> 
> When I got my grey nubuck Proenza Schouler last year (heavily discounted from Yoox), I found out that it is a very easy to use bag.  And it feels so luxurious and has a very nice leather smell (my weakness!). But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck. I told myself that if I find a black non-nubuck one I will for sure get it.
> 
> Months later the black leather version appeared at The Outnet. The price was good but with the added duties, I was hesitant to buy a duplicate at that price level.  Then still months later (last week), it went for additional 40%off!! I could already justify at this price!!  It’s good that I let go of the Coach Market Tote as this is a better choice (though higher in price).
> 
> So here are my 2 Proenza totes - the grey nubuck that I have been using for the past 3 days, and the black which just arrived yesterday.  She’s beautiful too!  Time will tell if I will only retain one.
> View attachment 4488269



I have a couple of duplicates and near-duplicates. I think they work really well and are sensible so long as they have their own uses and you can't pick a favourite. In a way I think it's totally understandable from a practical POV since the first obviously works for life and it also gives us a chance to develop a signature bag style rather than always having to rethink.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Things are starting to move but still not the exact ones that I want to go because I need that spot on the shelf.



Same for me. 3 dresses last month but nothing that takes up decent space.


----------



## papertiger

christinemliu said:


> Glad at least some things are selling! A bag I am selling has bids so I am glad it will sell...I bought a few bags recently though so I also need to sell a couple more...but I was thinking today that perhaps I am a leather lover first and bag lover second...because I can't part with some bags because of their leather! Does anyone else feel like this? Some bags I probably should re-home but then I consider their leather feel, smell, look and re-think it...



Materials and quality of craftsmanship always get me but in order for me to part with my hard earned money it has to be the complete package before I pull the trigger. When it comes to letting go it's practically impossible but I am getting there (DH would disagree with this )


----------



## papertiger

Gucci Bright as one of my Summer bags (challenge)

My rotation since I bought my H Evie is.  1. H Evie 2. Gucci Bright 3. H Garden Party 4. Lidl folding shopping bag and 5 & 6 Hermes RH Bolide 35/ Porc Bolide 35


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> You a wonderful, generous and very well brought up daughter, that's so chic


Oh thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Oh thank you so much!



Apologies for the disappearance of the word 'have' in my comment. I'm glad you could decipher the cryptic message which should have read "You have a wonderful, generous and very well brought-up daughter, that's so chic".


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”

Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?

Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?


----------



## papertiger

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”
> 
> Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?



I think it's completely normal to want to 'reinvent' oneself for a new place/job/stage of life but I am boringly just my boring same-self wherever I go and whatever I do, possibly only the weather changes whatever I wear. I have things/colours/looks I'm into for a few months but I'm probably the only one who can tell I've 'changed'.

I have a  stack of fabulous wallets but I'm too careful. I'm using a python cardholder and a Gucci change purse atm because they move between small bags easily. I put them inside my makeup bag along with makeup, keys, work pass etc where they are zipped. I should shop from my own SLG wardrobe as well as bags.


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”
> 
> Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?


The Cuyana looks like it would be great for all your patches and pins. 

I haven't moved in years. I've lived in California most of my life so I don't think there has ever been any culture shock, except for a short time when I lived in Texas and Saudi Arabia. I really don't think your fellow students will think anything bad about your outfits and bags. Just don't brag about being from NYC. The rest of the country doesn't want to hear how NYC is the best place on Earth, and most of us don't believe that anyway. jk!! lol!

That wallet looks tiny. I can't imagine going smaller! I used to buy wallets to match my bags, then I got too many bags so I quit. Then I realized it was too much trouble switching wallets so I stopped buying so many. Then I decided my large accordion wallet took up too much room so I downsized to a soft wallet. I've recently downsized again to a phone wallet, but I don't like folding my bills. My most useful piece is a card case, like a mini skinny. If I really wanted to, I could get by with the card case and my coin purse, which is big enough for folded bills.


----------



## msd_bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”
> 
> Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?


Wishing you the best on your move! 

I am not really a wallet person.  Maybe partly because we still use a lot of cash here.  Would you believe that I only discovered that there are people who change wallets (frequently) only here in tpf!!  That's unheard of in my usual circle.   Historically, I had one wallet for years.  But with a little influence from tpf, maybe in around 2015 or 2016, I bought 2 wallets (Mulberry and Nina Ricci) only months apart.  Then I used 1 of these wallet (Mulberry) for more than 2 years.  Then it needed replacement so I bought another in April 2019 (Mulberry).  But this did not work since the snap closure would always get undone (because of the bulk of the bills), drove me nuts!  Then finally, a month later, I found THE wallet for me - the Bottega Veneta I posted here.  I feel so content with this wallet so I guess it will be years again before I buy another one (I hope!).


----------



## catsinthebag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”
> 
> Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?



I grew up in a Midwestern college town and moved to the east coast after college (which was also in a midwestern college town, just a different one from where I grew up). The culture shock nearly killed me, lol! But I adapted and now I’m a total East Coaster. I think you’ll find people in the midwest very friendly, and the pace is a LOT slower than New York. Depending on which Midwest town you’re moving to, you’ll appear very fashionable to most of your new neighbors. Also depending on where you are, people may or may not recognize the brands that “everyone” in NYC knows. They’ll notice more if you smile when you say hello than what handbag you’re carrying.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> The Cuyana looks like it would be great for all your patches and pins.
> 
> I haven't moved in years. I've lived in California most of my life so I don't think there has ever been any culture shock, except for a short time when I lived in Texas and Saudi Arabia. I really don't think your fellow students will think anything bad about your outfits and bags. Just don't brag about being from NYC. The rest of the country doesn't want to hear how NYC is the best place on Earth, and most of us don't believe that anyway. jk!! lol!
> 
> That wallet looks tiny. I can't imagine going smaller! I used to buy wallets to match my bags, then I got too many bags so I quit. Then I realized it was too much trouble switching wallets so I stopped buying so many. Then I decided my large accordion wallet took up too much room so I downsized to a soft wallet. I've recently downsized again to a phone wallet, but I don't like folding my bills. My most useful piece is a card case, like a mini skinny. If I really wanted to, I could get by with the card case and my coin purse, which is big enough for folded bills.





catsinthebag said:


> I grew up in a Midwestern college town and moved to the east coast after college (which was also in a midwestern college town, just a different one from where I grew up). The culture shock nearly killed me, lol! But I adapted and now I’m a total East Coaster. I think you’ll find people in the midwest very friendly, and the pace is a LOT slower than New York. Depending on which Midwest town you’re moving to, you’ll appear very fashionable to most of your new neighbors. Also depending on where you are, people may or may not recognize the brands that “everyone” in NYC knows. They’ll notice more if you smile when you say hello than what handbag you’re carrying.


I’m honestly so excited to leave NYC LOL! I kinda hate it. They shut down the subway near me for a whole year. I wasn’t born or raised here so it just seems dysfunctional to me, but all of my friends who grew up in NYC defend it to their death!! There’s a lot to appreciate in the culture and arts parts, especially since that’s my job, but my co-workers and I always joke about opening a branch of our business in California. A slower pace of life and less angry people seems very ideal to me…I’m tired of people cursing each other out over public transport LOL! The fashion doesn’t get much better than in NYC though…all the small underground brands always open up in NYC first, sometimes California. I’ll miss the window shopping for sure but my parents live nearby so I’ll be back, and I’ll probably be better able to shop my closet away from all the temptations here! 

Thanks all for the kind words of support for my move!


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?


I’ve moved a dozen times in the last 23 years and I did have to make small adjustments in the way I dressed.  When I moved from the East coast to the West coast, I totally embraced the more casual dress code in the workplace. Never lived in the Midwest, but I have visited there several times. You will be the most fashionable coming from NYC, but I echo @catsinthebag ’s comment—-be quick to smile and say hello if a local doesn’t beat you to it.

As for wallets, I don’t collect them. I have five that were acquired over the last ten years. All but one are Louis Vuitton.  The canvas ones are the most durable. My lone Bottega Veneta compact wallet is very pretty but a bit delicate. So I only use it when there’s not much else in my bag.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I just discovered that my Massacessi Little Athena perfectly matches a grape linen shirt and H scarf in my closet.
> View attachment 4487531


Perfect mat... wha grelook!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> @ElainePG
> 
> 
> The best leather jackets I own are all Gucci and were a stupid price when I bought them, now the prices make them seem like bargains. ATM there's that whole crazy RTW vibe going on still so buying anything low key and classic is a bit difficult anyway. Hermes leather is about double the price of Gucci. I saw some Hermes croc wedge sandals for way over $10K a couple of weeks ago -


Well, since we were only doing this exercise with “pretend money “ I may check out Gucci and Hermes, just for fun! But just on line, not in the boutiques... too intimidating!


----------



## catsinthebag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”
> 
> Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?



I don’t think of myself as a “wallet person” ... I have a few just because my wallet needs have changed over the years. I’ve sent Longchamp wallets to my sister, and sold a couple of Céline wallets after getting one from Chanel. Now I’ve moved into a Chanel card holder and have been using that exclusively for the last several months. I don’t plan on selling the other wallets, though — they’re beautiful and high quality, and I wouldn’t want to pay for them again if my needs change and I need something a little larger than the card case.


----------



## ipsum

msd_bags said:


> But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck.


Great deal! I've a mid-priced bag made of thick suede leather which is in good shape though I don't pamper it. I've carried very heavy items in it and has survived many snowstorms. It would be pretty worn out if it had been made of smooth leather instead.



christinemliu said:


> ...because I can't part with some bags because of their leather! Does anyone else feel like this? Some bags I probably should re-home but then I consider their leather feel, smell, look and re-think it...


Yup, that's why my wallet will thank me as long as I don't touch anything at the shops. I can carry an ugly bag without any problems if it _feels_ soft and yummy. 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?


I hate large wallets and I'm kind of a minimalist. I don't get it why thin, flat, durable and functional wallets are designed for men. Maybe one day I dare to take the plunge. I've used my ostrich coin pouch as my wallet where I keep my cards, some cash and keys for over 10 years. At some point I changed it to a fish skin wallet for a couple years, then turned back to my ostritch pouch. Somewhere this year I got two Chanel card cases - one in lamb and one in caviar but eventually the most recently used is a card case by Osprey which is more compact in size.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> The Cuyana looks like it would be great for all your patches and pins.
> 
> I haven't moved in years. I've lived in California most of my life so I don't think there has ever been any culture shock, except for a short time when I lived in Texas and Saudi Arabia. I really don't think your fellow students will think anything bad about your outfits and bags. *Just don't brag about being from NYC. The rest of the country doesn't want to hear how NYC is the best place on Earth, and most of us don't believe that anyway.* jk!! lol!
> 
> That wallet looks tiny. I can't imagine going smaller! I used to buy wallets to match my bags, then I got too many bags so I quit. Then I realized it was too much trouble switching wallets so I stopped buying so many. Then I decided my large accordion wallet took up too much room so I downsized to a soft wallet. I've recently downsized again to a phone wallet, but I don't like folding my bills. My most useful piece is a card case, like a mini skinny. If I really wanted to, I could get by with the card case and my coin purse, which is big enough for folded bills.



LOO, this made me remember a conversation with my mother a few years ago when I lived in NJ just outside NYC. 

Mom, exasperated: “I just don’t understand why New Yorkers think New York City is the center of the universe!”

Me: “Mom, because it IS the center of the universe!”


----------



## Cookiefiend

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”
> 
> Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?


I’ve always lived in the Midwest - apparently it works for me!  
I’ll just echo what others have said - we are typically friendly. Don’t be nervous about your appearance, outfits or bags - 10 to 1 we won’t really notice but we do notice your smile.
I think the college towns are fun, there’s always something going on! 
This year I’ve done a SLG clearout - I think I sold 2 and donated a few. Now I have 3 - an H Silkin and 2 Longchamp French wallets (an reddish orange one and a yellow). The Silkin is longer wallet, the 2 
Longchamp are smaller... and have been carried more often because they fit easier into my smaller summery bags. 
I also have a bright pink card case by Kate Spade - I think it’s technically for business cards, but my DL and CCs fit in it fine making it perfect if I need to be really small.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Wishing you the best on your move!
> 
> I am not really a wallet person.  Maybe partly because we still use a lot of cash here.  Would you believe that I only discovered that there are people who change wallets (frequently) only here in tpf!!  That's unheard of in my usual circle.   Historically, I had one wallet for years.  But with a little influence from tpf, maybe in around 2015 or 2016, I bought 2 wallets (Mulberry and Nina Ricci) only months apart.  Then I used 1 of these wallet (Mulberry) for more than 2 years.  Then it needed replacement so I bought another in April 2019 (Mulberry).  But this did not work since the snap closure would always get undone (because of the bulk of the bills), drove me nuts!  Then finally, a month later, I found THE wallet for me - the Bottega Veneta I posted here.  I feel so content with this wallet so I guess it will be years again before I buy another one (I hope!).



 for the BV wallet


----------



## muchstuff

catsinthebag said:


> LOO, this made me remember a conversation with my mother a few years ago when I lived in NJ just outside NYC.
> 
> Mom, exasperated: “I just don’t understand why New Yorkers think New York City is the center of the universe!”
> 
> Me: “Mom, because it IS the center of the universe!”


In Canada it's Toronto (but only if you live there ).


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> I’ve moved a dozen times in the last 23 years and I did have to make small adjustments in the way I dressed.  When I moved from the East coast to the West coast, I totally embraced the more casual dress code in the workplace. Never lived in the Midwest, but I have visited there several times. You will be the most fashionable coming from NYC, but I echo @catsinthebag ’s comment—-be quick to smile and say hello if a local doesn’t beat you to it.
> 
> As for wallets, I don’t collect them. I have five that were acquired over the last ten years. All but one are Louis Vuitton.  The canvas ones are the most durable. My lone Bottega Veneta compact wallet is very pretty but a bit delicate. So I only use it when there’s not much else in my bag.



Why do you think your BV is delicate, is it the colour or the leather used?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Apologies for the disappearance of the word 'have' in my comment. I'm glad you could decipher the cryptic message which should have read "You have a wonderful, generous and very well brought-up daughter, that's so chic".


I assumed that what you meant.


----------



## dcooney4

I used to have two lv bag boxes with full of wallets and card cases. I found that every time I would go right back to a tiny tumi wallet. So I slowly started selling off the large wallets I didn’t use at all and then some of the others. I still mostly use the Tumi so I bought a back up of it since they stopped making that one. I am much happier now that I have so few.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> In Canada it's Toronto (but only if you live there ).


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I’ve always lived in the Midwest - apparently it works for me!
> I’ll just echo what others have said - we are typically friendly. Don’t be nervous about your appearance, outfits or bags - 10 to 1 we won’t really notice but we do notice your smile.
> I think the college towns are fun, there’s always something going on!
> This year I’ve done a SLG clearout - I think I sold 2 and donated a few. Now I have 3 - an H Silkin and 2 Longchamp French wallets (an reddish orange one and a yellow). The Silkin is longer wallet, the 2
> Longchamp are smaller... and have been carried more often because they fit easier into my smaller summery bags.
> I also have a bright pink card case by Kate Spade - I think it’s technically for business cards, but my DL and CCs fit in it fine making it perfect if I need to be really small.


Congratulations on your SLG clearout!


----------



## More bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?


I don’t think of myself as a wallet person. I streamlined my SLG drawer recently and sold two LV wallets. I have one full sized Chanel Lambskin Wallet and card holders and coin purses. I tried out my LV Passport Cover as a (slim) compact wallet. I am currently loving my Bottega Veneta Card Case in Baccara Rose.


----------



## Annabel Lee

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so good lately; I've actually not drawn to many bags that are out! I've been so content with my collection, which is a wonderful place to be. BUT just when I thought so, for the first time in weeks if not months, I’ve been tempted by another bag! I’d been thinking of getting a canvas bag I can stamp with all of the patches and pins I've collected from my travels and use the bag for school/traveling to visit my boyfriend/family/friends. This Cuyana is calling my name and it's very affordable! I’m gonna wait it out several weeks to make sure it’s not an impulse buy. This trick always works for me…so often I look back and think, “Wow, good thing I did not buy that.”
> 
> Clothes, accessories, and home goods for my new apartment are another story, but this is just the "shop your *bag *collection" thread  It's very tempting to want to overhaul your apartment set up, plus with a change in career/situation/city, want to revamp your look and wardrobe. I'm moving from NYC to a Midwestern college town, which is a situation I've never lived in. I'm nervous about how I'll appear and what people will say about my outfits/bags, especially my fellow students  It seems like most people on this thread haven’t moved recently, but does this happen to you?
> 
> Lastly, who here is a wallet person and who here is not? I’m the latter; I’ve been using the same one for a year and a half but I’d like to go even more compact. I’d be content to use the same awesome wallet for the rest of my life if I could find the right one, but I’m still looking  To which wallet camp do you belong?



I use the same trick! I think that Cuysha would work well for you, though. 

I would LIKE to be a wallet person, and I do like it when my bag and wallet coordinate. But I don’t love moving things from wallet to wallet, so I’ll keep my stuff in the same one for weeks. I have wallets and two card cases. Only the card cases have an actual designated use: I use one card case as a wallet for small clutches/evening bags and the other to hold cards I don’t need often, such as my insurance card and gift cards.


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> I use the same trick! I think that Cuysha would work well for you, though.
> 
> I would LIKE to be a wallet person, and I do like it when my bag and wallet coordinate. But I don’t love moving things from wallet to wallet, so I’ll keep my stuff in the same one for weeks. I have wallets and two card cases. Only the card cases have an actual designated use: I use one card case as a wallet for small clutches/evening bags and the other to hold cards I don’t need often, such as my insurance card and gift cards.


Beautiful wallets and card cases!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Annabel Lee said:


> I use the same trick! I think that Cuysha would work well for you, though.
> 
> I would LIKE to be a wallet person, and I do like it when my bag and wallet coordinate. But I don’t love moving things from wallet to wallet, so I’ll keep my stuff in the same one for weeks. I have wallets and two card cases. Only the card cases have an actual designated use: I use one card case as a wallet for small clutches/evening bags and the other to hold cards I don’t need often, such as my insurance card and gift cards.


Every wallet you have is beautiful! Seems like a great assortment of sizes and styles; every one seems useful.


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> I use the same trick! I think that Cuysha would work well for you, though.
> 
> I would LIKE to be a wallet person, and I do like it when my bag and wallet coordinate. But I don’t love moving things from wallet to wallet, so I’ll keep my stuff in the same one for weeks. I have wallets and two card cases. Only the card cases have an actual designated use: I use one card case as a wallet for small clutches/evening bags and the other to hold cards I don’t need often, such as my insurance card and gift cards.



Fabulous collection


----------



## Annabel Lee

More bags said:


> Beautiful wallets and card cases!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Every wallet you have is beautiful! Seems like a great assortment of sizes and styles; every one seems useful.





papertiger said:


> Fabulous collection



Thanks, all! And oh my goodness, *Cuyana. I hate typing on my phone.


----------



## tenKrat

papertiger said:


> Why do you think your BV is delicate, is it the colour or the leather used?


It’s nappa leather. The corners easily get scuffed. That’s not a problem with my canvas wallets. I suppose I need not be so careful. I can get the scuffs out with leather moisturizer, right?


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> It’s nappa leather. The corners easily get scuffed. That’s not a problem with my canvas wallets. I suppose I need not be so careful. I can get the scuffs out with leather moisturizer, right?



 I've just conditioned the corners of my H GP with leather cream, it works perfectly.


----------



## dcooney4

I have a question about bag care. I have a drawstring kate spade bag that I listed super low because the handle on it is a bit tacky. I don't know why . The bag is in pristine condition besides this. I tried wiping with a damp cloth and it did nothing. Kate spade store told me to moisturize it which I did and it helped a little. I don't want to try anything harsh but this is quite annoying. Any ideas?


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have a question about bag care. I have a drawstring kate spade bag that I listed super low because the handle on it is a bit tacky. I don't know why . The bag is in pristine condition besides this. I tried wiping with a damp cloth and it did nothing. Kate spade store told me to moisturize it which I did and it helped a little. I don't want to try anything harsh but this is quite annoying. Any ideas?


Was it ever exposed to heat? Something in the bag might be melting. I would condition it some more. Ultimately it might need to be sealed with something.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have a question about bag care. I have a drawstring kate spade bag that I listed super low because the handle on it is a bit tacky. I don't know why . The bag is in pristine condition besides this. I tried wiping with a damp cloth and it did nothing. Kate spade store told me to moisturize it which I did and it helped a little. I don't want to try anything harsh but this is quite annoying. Any ideas?



Could it be the finish? I say this because even if it's not patent it may have some special finish.

The only bag that is tacky is a vintage patent Gucci, obviously the patent went soft with the leather trying to breath from under the coating. Obviously yours is not 50 years old. I cannot even leave mine in a dustbag/pillow slip as the 'condensation' starts it being tacky again. White vinegar brings back the shine (don't try this unless you're dealing with patent of course). If it was a lesser bag I'd chuck its but it's a _very_ special bag with a semi- precious stone clasp.

Could also be the resin edging


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Could it be the finish? I say this because even if it's not patent it may have some special finish.
> 
> The only bag that is tacky is a vintage patent Gucci, obviously the patent went soft with the leather trying to breath from under the coating. Obviously yours is not 50 years old. I cannot even leave mine in a dustbag/pillow slip as the 'condensation' starts it being tacky again. White vinegar brings back the shine (don't try this unless you're dealing with patent of course). If it was a lesser bag I'd chuck its but it's a _very_ special bag with a semi- precious stone clasp.
> 
> Could also be the resin edging


It’s this one. It is not old and not exposed to heat.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Are duplicates bad??
> 
> When I got my grey nubuck Proenza Schouler last year (heavily discounted from Yoox), I found out that it is a very easy to use bag.  And it feels so luxurious and has a very nice leather smell (my weakness!). But, at times I have been scared to use it because I might get caught in the rain and this bag is too incompatible with that being nubuck. I told myself that if I find a black non-nubuck one I will for sure get it.
> 
> Months later the black leather version appeared at The Outnet. The price was good but with the added duties, I was hesitant to buy a duplicate at that price level.  Then still months later (last week), it went for additional 40%off!! I could already justify at this price!!  It’s good that I let go of the Coach Market Tote as this is a better choice (though higher in price).
> 
> So here are my 2 Proenza totes - the grey nubuck that I have been using for the past 3 days, and the black which just arrived yesterday.  She’s beautiful too!  Time will tell if I will only retain one.
> View attachment 4488269


I love having duplicates and and intentionally will buy a second or third of a model of bag if the function hits my sweet spot - structured with largish capacity yet smallish profile. 

I’m loving your Prada nylon (I want something similar in my collection) and your PS tote. 


papertiger said:


> @ElainePG
> 
> 
> The best leather jackets I own are all Gucci and were a stupid price when I bought them, now the prices make them seem like bargains. ATM there's that whole crazy RTW vibe going on still so buying anything low key and classic is a bit difficult anyway. Hermes leather is about double the price of Gucci. I saw some Hermes croc wedge sandals for way over $10K a couple of weeks ago -


$10k shoes?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I love having duplicates and and intentionally will buy a second or third of a model of bag if the function hits my sweet spot - structured with largish capacity yet smallish profile.
> 
> I’m loving your Prada nylon (I want something similar in my collection) and your PS tote.
> $10k shoes?


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been wrestling with buying another bag but, I really need a neutral bag with ghw. I’m thinking black. I love my gold Boy but sometimes it’s just too big to wear from a visual perspective. I thought about getting a smaller gold bag but, IMO its hard to find gold bags that don’t scream evening or aging Las Vegas show girl.

So, I’m off “disinterested pause” and actively looking for three bags now:
• Black ghw (or smallish casual gold maybe WOC)
• Small carefree black leather crossbody
• Pink Chanel classic flap: this is *not* a need so I would have to score one preloved / excellent condition / crazy good price.

I’ve gotten super picky on preloved bags now. Formerly, I was ok if a bag didn’t have the auth card or needed a teeny bit of TLC to look good as new. But, since I struggled to sell these last few bags, I really need them to come with all the original “stuff” so they move faster if I want to sell. 

Any of you looking for a specific bag?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been wrestling with buying another bag but, I really need a neutral bag with ghw. I’m thinking black. I love my gold Boy but sometimes it’s just too big to wear from a visual perspective. I thought about getting a smaller gold bag but, IMO its hard to find gold bags that don’t scream evening or aging Las Vegas show girl.
> 
> So, I’m off “disinterested pause” and actively looking for three bags now:
> • Black ghw (or smallish casual gold maybe WOC)
> • Small carefree black leather crossbody
> • Pink Chanel classic flap: this is *not* a need so I would have to score one preloved / excellent condition / crazy good price.
> 
> I’ve gotten super picky on preloved bags now. Formerly, I was ok if a bag didn’t have the auth card or needed a teeny bit of TLC to look good as new. But, since I struggled to sell these last few bags, I really need them to come with all the original “stuff” so they move faster if I want to sell.
> 
> Any of you looking for a specific bag?


I found one. I've been waiting for ebay to issue a coupon or bonus bucks but I'm getting tired of waiting, and worried someone else will grab it. I'm also still looking for a fuchsia bag, probably a crossbody.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m loving your Prada nylon (I want something similar in my collection) and your PS tote.


Incidentally, I’m in my Prada nylon tote again!  Really love it as my weekend bag. 

A thought struck me.  I got the PS all leather tote just about $50 more (with shipping and customs duties and taxes) than the price of the Prada nylon (from the outlet).  If you go by the material, that’s not possible!! The leather of the PS tote is just so lush! @Sparkletastic,I know you don’t like PS for the low resale value, but I’m happy to have gotten one brand new and deeply discounted.  Value for money, IMO.


----------



## msd_bags

whateve said:


> I found one. I've been waiting for ebay to issue a coupon or bonus bucks but I'm getting tired of waiting, and worried someone else will grab it. I'm also still looking for a fuchsia bag, probably a crossbody.


My original “order” from my sister for the Prada nylon tote was in fuchsia.  But that was not available where they went. So I ‘settled’ for blue.  But I’m more than content!!  Hope you find your fuchsia bag!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> My original “order” from my sister for the Prada nylon tote was in fuchsia.  But that was not available where they went. So I ‘settled’ for blue.  But I’m more than content!!  Hope you find your fuchsia bag!


Thanks! I'm not in a hurry. I want to wait until I see the perfect one.


----------



## ipsum

@dcooney4
I recently bought a used Mulb Bays in ostritch with tacky handles probably due to hand cream or sweat from the balms. It turned out to be okay after cleaning, lotioning and waterproofing.

I've 0 bags out but 3 bags in: cognac camera bag, waterproof leather backbag, and the Bays. I've to bump up my listings.

Love the colour of my new bag.


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> @dcooney4
> I recently bought a used Mulb Bays in ostritch with tacky handles probably due to hand cream or sweat from the balms. It turned out to be okay after cleaning, lotioning and waterproofing.
> 
> I've 0 bags out but 3 bags in: cognac camera bag, waterproof leather backbag, and the Bays. I've to bump up my listings.
> 
> Love the colour of my new bag.


I love cognac bags!  I moisturized it again and it felt a bit better. I removed it from where I had it listed and dropped it a local consignment. This way they know exactly what they are getting. If it doesn’t go there I will just give it away.


----------



## msd_bags

My bag today -  Mulberry Leighton.


I got her in November last year.  When I first got her I couldn’t stop myself from wanting to wear her a lot. But after 2 or 3 months, no more - a case of too much use at one time, I guess! I then used her during a trip to attend a conference.  Then after that trip it again landed in storage.  I still like and value her a lot.  I just need to find the right balance for its rotation.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My bag today -  Mulberry Leighton.
> View attachment 4495455
> 
> I got her in November last year.  When I first got her I couldn’t stop myself from wanting to wear her a lot. But after 2 or 3 months, no more - a case of too much use at one time, I guess! I then used her during a trip to attend a conference.  Then after that trip it again landed in storage.  I still like and value her a lot.  I just need to find the right balance for its rotation.


I totally understand that. I keep grabbing my little Jack Gomme Lesac. It has been very hot here and it is so light weight and easy to wear I keep grabbing it, but I am wearing it so much that I think I am going to be tired of it soon. I think I will force myself to wear something else soon. 
   I have been working on getting clutter out of my closet and drawers. Finally after months of trying I have gotten rid of 3 more slgs this month. Also got rid of 2 regular bags and 2 sport bags. I still have way to many backpacks and yet there is a super light backpack I would still like. I even got rid a bag charm realizing I rarely wear them and when I do not a big charm.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I totally understand that. I keep grabbing my little Jack Gomme Lesac. It has been very hot here and it is so light weight and easy to wear I keep grabbing it, but I am wearing it so much that I think I am going to be tired of it soon. I think I will force myself to wear something else soon.
> I have been working on getting clutter out of my closet and drawers. Finally after months of trying I have gotten rid of 3 more slgs this month. Also got rid of 2 regular bags and 2 sport bags. I still have way to many backpacks and yet there is a super light backpack I would still like. I even got rid a bag charm realizing I rarely wear them and when I do not a big charm.


We really need some variety!!

I’m really happy for you regarding decluttering, it’s not an easy feat.  I need to let go of some bags, I just don’t have the momentum yet!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> We really need some variety!!
> 
> I’m really happy for you regarding decluttering, it’s not an easy feat.  I need to let go of some bags, I just don’t have the momentum yet!


It is mostly stuff under two hundred dollars that seems to be moving. I think the more expensive stuff will start to move in the fall. At least I hope so.


----------



## dcooney4

Today we are expecting thunderstorms so I am wearing a bag I picked up for just that purpose my Mz Wallace Lacquer Medium Sutton.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> My bag today -  Mulberry Leighton.
> View attachment 4495455
> 
> I got her in November last year.  When I first got her I couldn’t stop myself from wanting to wear her a lot. But after 2 or 3 months, no more - a case of too much use at one time, I guess! I then used her during a trip to attend a conference.  Then after that trip it again landed in storage.  I still like and value her a lot.  I just need to find the right balance for its rotation.


It is a beautiful bag! 
I have learned (thanks to this thread!) that I don't carry my black bags as much in the summer - I'm sure that come cooler weather this one will get back into rotation. 

That said - I'm carrying the navy Be Dior today… I meant to take the Pico but reached for this instead! 


dcooney4 said:


> I totally understand that. I keep grabbing my little Jack Gomme Lesac. It has been very hot here and it is so light weight and easy to wear I keep grabbing it, but I am wearing it so much that I think I am going to be tired of it soon. I think I will force myself to wear something else soon.
> I have been working on getting clutter out of my closet and drawers. Finally after months of trying I have gotten rid of 3 more slgs this month. Also got rid of 2 regular bags and 2 sport bags. I still have way to many backpacks and yet there is a super light backpack I would still like. I even got rid a bag charm realizing I rarely wear them and when I do not a big charm.


Good for you! 


dcooney4 said:


> It is mostly stuff under two hundred dollars that seems to be moving. I think the more expensive stuff will start to move in the fall. At least I hope so.


I hope so too - I did sell my Lanvin Happy bag though this month! 


dcooney4 said:


> Today we are expecting thunderstorms so I am wearing a bag I picked up for just that purpose my Mz Wallace Lacquer Medium Sutton.


So cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Incidentally, I’m in my Prada nylon tote again!  Really love it as my weekend bag.
> 
> A thought struck me.  I got the PS all leather tote just about $50 more (with shipping and customs duties and taxes) than the price of the Prada nylon (from the outlet).  If you go by the material, that’s not possible!! The leather of the PS tote is just so lush! @Sparkletastic,I know you don’t like PS for the low resale value, but I’m happy to have gotten one brand new and deeply discounted.  Value for money, IMO.


I think Prada nylon bags are waaaaay overpriced. But, I also think they are super cute and useful!! I had one and could just throw it in the wash (leather trim included) and it came out looking new. I would love to get a smallish medium crossbody for carefree usage. I wouldn’t feel the need to baby it at all.

Re: Proenza Schouler. Yep, of all the bags I’ve sold, the PS’s were by far the ones with the very worst resale with the Celine being a very close second. So, they are *never again *brands for me. Such a shame. Both have really good quality.


msd_bags said:


> My bag today -  Mulberry Leighton.
> View attachment 4495455
> 
> I got her in November last year.  When I first got her I couldn’t stop myself from wanting to wear her a lot. But after 2 or 3 months, no more - a case of too much use at one time, I guess! I then used her during a trip to attend a conference.  Then after that trip it again landed in storage.  I still like and value her a lot.  I just need to find the right balance for its rotation.


I understand. I also have to keep myself from using certain bags too much or I get sick of them. My black PS small courier met this fate and I could never get back to wanting to wear it - despite the fact that it was a great bag.


dcooney4 said:


> I totally understand that. I keep grabbing my little Jack Gomme Lesac. It has been very hot here and it is so light weight and easy to wear I keep grabbing it, but I am wearing it so much that I think I am going to be tired of it soon. I think I will force myself to wear something else soon.
> I have been working on getting clutter out of my closet and drawers. Finally after months of trying I have gotten rid of 3 more slgs this month. Also got rid of 2 regular bags and 2 sport bags. I still have way to many backpacks and yet there is a super light backpack I would still like. I even got rid a bag charm realizing I rarely wear them and when I do not a big charm.


Good job on decluttering!! I’m at bare bones status over here in my bags and wallets. I want to get motivated to buy the three I mentioned.

But, I don’t see that happening any time soon though. I used to spend hours each week browsing and hunting bags. Now, even though I’m supposedly “actively hunting” for the 3 bags I mentioned, I haven’t spent more than 10 minutes looking. LOL!  I just have completely lost the desire to look for bags now that I’m bag content.

I got a decent offer on a pair of CL boots I have listed. Now, I’m not sure I want to sell them. When I get home, I’m going to seriously look at them again and make a decision.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> It is a beautiful bag!
> I have learned (thanks to this thread!) that I don't carry my black bags as much in the summer - I'm sure that come cooler weather this one will get back into rotation.
> 
> That said - I'm carrying the navy Be Dior today… I meant to take the Pico but reached for this instead!
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> I hope so too - I did sell my Lanvin Happy bag though this month!
> 
> So cute!


Congratulations on your sale. What contributed to your decision to let the Lanvin Happy bag go? I always thought that was a great looking bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your sale. What contributed to your decision to let the Lanvin Happy bag go? I always thought that was a great looking bag.


It was a great looking bag but it was too floppy. 
I could have put a shaper/organizer in it but I would still run into the floppy front flap issue. I didn’t learn from the Longchamp Paris Rocks Go Around - I had the same problem with it as well - I think I get it now though... 
I must say no to bags with no structure! 
(And dividers!)


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> It was a great looking bag but it was too floppy.
> I could have put a shaper/organizer in it but I would still run into the floppy front flap issue. I didn’t learn from the Longchamp Paris Rocks Go Around - I had the same problem with it as well - I think I get it now though...
> I must say no to bags with no structure!
> (And dividers!)


Ahh, that makes sense! Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> @dcooney4
> I recently bought a used Mulb Bays in ostritch with tacky handles probably due to hand cream or sweat from the balms. It turned out to be okay after cleaning, lotioning and waterproofing.
> 
> I've 0 bags out but 3 bags in: cognac camera bag, waterproof leather backbag, and the Bays. I've to bump up my listings.
> 
> Love the colour of my new bag.



Great colour!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> My bag today -  Mulberry Leighton.
> View attachment 4495455
> 
> I got her in November last year.  When I first got her I couldn’t stop myself from wanting to wear her a lot. But after 2 or 3 months, no more - a case of too much use at one time, I guess! I then used her during a trip to attend a conference.  Then after that trip it again landed in storage.  I still like and value her a lot.  I just need to find the right balance for its rotation.



She's beautiful. I go though phases, I wouldn't worry too much so long as you use most bags within the year.


----------



## papertiger

I've got nothing to report because I'm just using my H Evelyne. 

Saturday out shopping with DH for friends' engagement party (bought lovely candle). I also bought an underwear set that was in the sale at a very fancy lingerie shop. And then afternoon tea. 
Sunday went to see a former flatmate (not sure what the US version of that relationship  is (?)). He has a 4 y o - DH is very good at ignoring children but OMG _I_ crashed-out when I got home, kids knock me out. 

Today was _hot_. After work, I did house-chores, baked a loaf of bread, did 40 min yoga, went to the beach, tended the vegetable plot (spinach, beans and sage straight into the pan for dinner) and _then_ went supermarket shopping. 

All black Evelyne - thank you everyone who said choose the black, perfect choice.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> It is a beautiful bag!
> I have learned (thanks to this thread!) that I don't carry my black bags as much in the summer - I'm sure that come cooler weather this one will get back into rotation.
> 
> That said - I'm carrying the navy Be Dior today… I meant to take the Pico but reached for this instead!
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> I hope so too - I did sell my Lanvin Happy bag though this month!
> 
> So cute!


Congrats on the sale!


----------



## dcooney4

Paper tiger can you tell me the most fun places to visit or eat in London? Thanks ! Planning a trip in a couple of months.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I've got nothing to report because I'm just using my H Evelyne.
> 
> Saturday out shopping with DH for friends' engagement party (bought lovely candle). I also bought an underwear set that was in the sale at a very fancy lingerie shop. And then afternoon tea.
> Sunday went to see a former flatmate (not sure what the US version of that relationship  is (?)). He has a 4 y o - DH is very good at ignoring children but OMG _I_ crashed-out when I got home, kids knock me out.
> 
> Today was _hot_. After work, I did house-chores, baked a loaf of bread, did 40 min yoga, went to the beach, tended the vegetable plot (spinach, beans and sage straight into the pan for dinner) and _then_ went supermarket shopping.
> 
> All black Evelyne - thank you everyone who said choose the black, perfect choice.


Wow, you've been busy. I think a flatmate is the same as a roommate. In the US, we usually call them roommates, anyone who shares a house or apartment unless you are married.

What kind of bread did you make? I used to bake bread all the time. I don't anymore.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Wow, you've been busy. I think a flatmate is the same as a roommate. In the US, we usually call them roommates, anyone who shares a house or apartment unless you are married.
> 
> What kind of bread did you make? I used to bake bread all the time. I don't anymore.



Thanks, good to know. 

Just a plain 100% stoneground wholemeal (wholewheat?). In the UK a commercial loaf can be legally called 'wholemeal' even if it only contains 50% wholemeal flour (and who knows what the other % is made-up of). I just add a pinch of salt and sugar (to activate the yeast) , water, yeast, and that's it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> It was a great looking bag but it was too floppy.
> I could have put a shaper/organizer in it but I would still run into the floppy front flap issue. I didn’t learn from the Longchamp Paris Rocks Go Around - I had the same problem with it as well - I think I get it now though...
> I must say no to bags with no structure!
> (And dividers!)


Completely agree. I can’t do unstructured bags. The sole bag I have left for sale is only going because it’s unstructured. 


papertiger said:


> I've got nothing to report because I'm just using my H Evelyne.
> 
> Saturday out shopping with DH for friends' engagement party (bought lovely candle). I also bought an underwear set that was in the sale at a very fancy lingerie shop. And then afternoon tea.
> Sunday went to see a former flatmate (not sure what the US version of that relationship  is (?)). He has a 4 y o - DH is very good at ignoring children but OMG _I_ crashed-out when I got home, kids knock me out.
> 
> Today was _hot_. After work, I did house-chores, baked a loaf of bread, did 40 min yoga, went to the beach, tended the vegetable plot (spinach, beans and sage straight into the pan for dinner) and _then_ went supermarket shopping.
> 
> All black Evelyne - thank you everyone who said choose the black, perfect choice.


Isn’t it great when you have a bag that is perfect for almost everything!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I decided to keep the boots. They are brand new Christian Laboutins in one of my favorite colors - dark teal. So I’m going to be indulgent and keep them. Then as soon as the weather cools, I’m gonna wear them. Life is short right?  

Now I “need” a blue undertone burgundy bag to coordinate.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!

• What is you favorite bag in your collection?

• What is your least favorite bag in your collection?

• What is the most useful bag in your collection? 

For me:
• Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _

• Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_

• Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!
> 
> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?
> 
> For me:
> • Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _
> 
> • Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_
> 
> • Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel


This is impossible for me. My favorite bag is usually whatever I'm carrying. Every time I get a new bag, it becomes my favorite. A strong contender is my black Coach whiplash Dakotah. I've loved it ever since I got it 4 years ago.

My least favorite is a bag I've been thinking about selling for over a year. It is a really interesting ice blue color but I don't like the style. I won't be able to get much money for it so I don't know if it is worth selling. It is a Coach from 2010.

My most useful bag is probably my BV cervo baseball hobo in black because it is black so goes with everything and is large enough to hold anything. However, I carried this bag to Las Vegas the last time we traveled and it started hurting my shoulder so it isn't ideal for me. I have other large bags that are more comfortable to carry but the colors don't go with everything. I love those colors though.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!
> 
> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?
> 
> For me:
> • Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _
> 
> • Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_
> 
> • Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel



I'm sooo pleased that even you least fave bag is still a LOVE  It really shows how far you've  come, excellent work. 

*My favourite *bag(s) are also the least useful  Hard to choose between *Hermes Black Box Kelly Sellier and Gucci brown croc/pony/box leather Secret. *They are equally the most beautiful, wonderfully made and both were expensive, but they are also both hell to open-close quickly and I have to mind my finger nails _all _the time. 

*Least favourite* bag is my foldaway *supermarket-bought shopping  bag*. It's actually quite pretty with a large scale blck/wht/yellow daisy print and it's one of my useful (not to mention cheapest). It also folds down so I can put it in another bag as  a spare. It's really light for its size, and can be used  as a gym/yoga bag, I can even  stick it in the washing machine on cool wash. I have to be careful with the zip, that's the only delicate part. But I don't care about it. 

*Most useful *contender has to be my Hermes *Black Clemence Evelyne *that is for everyday. It replaces a lovely Lee Miller cross-body leather pouch that  I wore everyday too. but became a bit too scuffed. I try not to let the Evie get too heavy but that's more for my back. I'm saying contender because I think this category should be a long term used, but so far...


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> This is impossible for me. My favorite bag is usually whatever I'm carrying. Every time I get a new bag, it becomes my favorite. A strong contender is my black Coach whiplash Dakotah. I've loved it ever since I got it 4 years ago.
> 
> My least favorite is a bag I've been thinking about selling for over a year. It is a really interesting ice blue color but I don't like the style. I won't be able to get much money for it so I don't know if it is worth selling. It is a Coach from 2010.
> 
> My most useful bag is probably my *BV cervo baseball hobo *in black because it is black so goes with everything and is large enough to hold anything. However, I carried this bag to Las Vegas the last time we traveled and it started hurting my shoulder so it isn't ideal for me. I have other large bags that are more comfortable to carry but the colors don't go with everything. I love those colors though.



This could have been a contender for me too, I travel with mine because it's beautiful but hardy and doesn't mind the weather


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!
> 
> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?
> 
> For me:
> • Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _
> 
> • Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_
> 
> • Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel



Favorite: This is hard because I like different bags for different purposes, and I love almost all my bags, so I'm going to go with my most versatile:my new LV Dauphine. It doesn't look like much, and I initially passed right by it in the store, but it looks great when worn. With two shades of brown plus black, it matches everything, and it fits a LOT. Also, I love that it has silver hardware, which is my preferred metal tone, but that's not usually paired with any monogram designs. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
Least favorite: I think I've whined about this bag on here before, but it's a Furla Candy bag in ink. I love the deep navy color, but I really dislike PVC bags. It gets smudgy and dusty, and it's difficult to clean. I've almost gotten rid of it a few times, but we have such rainy summers that I really appreciate having an absolutely weatherproof bag. 



Most useful: This is also a new LV (can you tell I haven't been shopping my closet?) I travel a lot, and I drew up a list of what I thought the perfect travel bag would be. My main requirements were for something 1) lightweight, 2) that I loved in its own right and 3) that I could fit a bunch of stuff in, including a smaller bag.

I felt like I was hunting FOREVER, and I almost settled a couple of times for bags that were close to filling all my requirements. This bag is a really good reminder to wait: it checks all my boxes, and even though I haven't actually traveled with it yet, I keep reaching for it because it's such a great bag. 






whateve said:


> This is impossible for me. My favorite bag is usually whatever I'm carrying. Every time I get a new bag, it becomes my favorite. A strong contender is my black Coach whiplash Dakotah. I've loved it ever since I got it 4 years ago.
> 
> My least favorite is a bag I've been thinking about selling for over a year. It is a really interesting ice blue color but I don't like the style. I won't be able to get much money for it so I don't know if it is worth selling. It is a Coach from 2010.
> 
> My most useful bag is probably my BV cervo baseball hobo in black because it is black so goes with everything and is large enough to hold anything. However, I carried this bag to Las Vegas the last time we traveled and it started hurting my shoulder so it isn't ideal for me. I have other large bags that are more comfortable to carry but the colors don't go with everything. I love those colors though.


@whateve, are we bag twins? I don't know naming conventions with Coach too well, but I have an ice-blue bag that I think is called a Madison Sadie:


----------



## whateve

Annabel Lee said:


> Favorite: This is hard because I like different bags for different purposes, and I love almost all my bags, so I'm going to go with my most versatile:my new LV Dauphine. It doesn't look like much, and I initially passed right by it in the store, but it looks great when worn. With two shades of brown plus black, it matches everything, and it fits a LOT. Also, I love that it has silver hardware, which is my preferred metal tone, but that's not usually paired with any monogram designs.
> 
> View attachment 4496703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Least favorite: I think I've whined about this bag on here before, but it's a Furla Candy bag in ink. I love the deep navy color, but I really dislike PVC bags. It gets smudgy and dusty, and it's difficult to clean. I've almost gotten rid of it a few times, but we have such rainy summers that I really appreciate having an absolutely weatherproof bag.
> 
> View attachment 4496704
> 
> Most useful: This is also a new LV (can you tell I haven't been shopping my closet?) I travel a lot, and I drew up a list of what I thought the perfect travel bag would be. My main requirements were for something 1) lightweight, 2) that I loved in its own right and 3) that I could fit a bunch of stuff in, including a smaller bag.
> 
> I felt like I was hunting FOREVER, and I almost settled a couple of times for bags that were close to filling all my requirements. This bag is a really good reminder to wait: it checks all my boxes, and even though I haven't actually traveled with it yet, I keep reaching for it because it's such a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 4496708
> 
> 
> 
> @whateve, are we bag twins? I don't know naming conventions with Coach too well, but I have an ice-blue bag that I think is called a Madison Sadie:
> 
> View attachment 4496699


No, we're not twins. I almost got that Sadie in python. Mine is a little older. It's a Madison Hailey in cornflower. What I hate about it is the way the sides pull up when I carry it. It doesn't give it a pleasing shape.


----------



## Annabel Lee

whateve said:


> No, we're not twins. I almost got that Sadie in python. Mine is a little older. It's a Madison Hailey in cornflower. What I hate about it is the way the sides pull up when I carry it. It doesn't give it a pleasing shape.



Ah, okay, just a similar color--sorry, I got mine preowned, and I don't know the styles well enough to know years! Sorry the Hailey isn't working well for you.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?


*Favorite bag - Louis Vuitton Dora MM. * She was a gift from DH. I love the bold, rich color, I love the softer structured style, I love the leather. Dora is a very luxurious handbag. 



*
Least favorite bag - Massaccesi Alexia.*  I love the style, I love the leather. I don’t love the size; it’s too big, so I rarely wear her. I say that now, but when the pendulum swings back to bigger handbags, I could change my mind. 



*
Most useful bag - Massaccesi Zhoe. * I love the worry-free vacchetta leather, I love the medium size, I love the versatility offered by interchangeable straps of various lengths and widths that I can put on this bag. I have straps from other brands, like the Coach one in this photo. This bag is a very useful travel handbag, one of the very few of my leather handbags that makes the cut for travel.


----------



## tenKrat

Here are two Massaccesi Zhoes that came with my MIL and me to Germany last month, before the heat wave. Hers is in nappa leather and has a top handle that I added on (it was her birthday gift from DH and me). The Zhoes were perfect travel handbags for us.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here are two Massaccesi Zhoes that came with my MIL and me to Germany last month, before the heat wave. Hers is in nappa leather and has a top handle that I added on (it was her birthday gift from DH and me). The Zhoes were perfect travel handbags for us.
> View attachment 4497349


HOw cute are you two!!! And your bags.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> HOw cute are you two!!! And your bags.


Thanks


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Here are two Massaccesi Zhoes that came with my MIL and me to Germany last month, before the heat wave. Hers is in nappa leather and has a top handle that I added on (it was her birthday gift from DH and me). The Zhoes were perfect travel handbags for us.
> View attachment 4497349


Twinning!!! How cute!! 

I have 2 Zhoe Legends but I have no full size Zhoe (just mini), just because I already love Zhoe Legend and I'm afraid to try the Zhoe.


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> Here are two Massaccesi Zhoes that came with my MIL and me to Germany last month, before the heat wave. Hers is in nappa leather and has a top handle that I added on (it was her birthday gift from DH and me). The Zhoes were perfect travel handbags for us.
> View attachment 4497349



Lovely photo


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> Here are two Massaccesi Zhoes that came with my MIL and me to Germany last month, before the heat wave. Hers is in nappa leather and has a top handle that I added on (it was her birthday gift from DH and me). The Zhoes were perfect travel handbags for us.
> View attachment 4497349


The bags look wonderful as do you both. Hope you had a great time in Germany.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!
> 
> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?
> 
> For me:
> • Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _
> 
> • Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_
> 
> • Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel


I’ve been contemplating on these questions since @Sparkletastic first posted them. Not clear easy choices for me.

Favorite: Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
I really love the look of this bag plus she’s easy to use.



Least Favorite:  At this point it’s my Prada leather bag.  I got this bag when I was not  yet in tpf. It’s actually my first purchase of a luxury bag (my LV canvas at that time was practically a gift) and I might not yet have been knowledgeable about proper care.  I don’t like how she lost her shape at the bottom even if she’s not been carried much. 



Most Useful:  Givenchy Pandora Medium in Oxblood.  For me, it can be a casual bag or can be paired with my more serious office attire (at times).  Very versatile!



A side story about my Pandora. Our company has hired one of the top law firms in the country for a major case.  I’m one of the resource persons in the case so I’ve been working closely with one (sometimes two) of the lawyers.  One day that we were having a session at their office and we had to pause because the second lawyer was still looking for some materials, this lady lawyer (in her early 30’s) who is very OCD about her work could not help herself and exclaimed excitedly, “I really love your bag!!” And she even stood up and caressed my Pandora! These are well paid lawyers who wear premiere bags (Celine, Tod’s, Prada) and shoes (Ferragamo, Dior) as well!  It was really fun seeing her swoon over my bag! We’ve been working on the case (off and on) for more than a year so we’ve sort of gotten comfortable with each other.  The other lady lawyer said playfully, “If we talk about bags, we will never finish!” Agree!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Like @msd_bags, I’ve been thinking about @Sparkletastic’s question - it’s surprisingly hard to answer. 
Are the favorites the most worn or the ones I’m thrilled to have? 
If I go by most worn, it’s the H Vespa - a most unassuming bag, so below the radar that it’s practically invisible. But I always take it on vacations to warm areas in the winter and also carry it at home during the warm months. 


If I go by what I’m thrilled about - it’s a tossup between the H Drag (lovely Rouge H) or the H Kelly (black box and vintage) 


My least favorite is my LV Pallas - mostly because it’s (to me) dark brown and I just don’t carry it much anymore. I did just get it back from LV after having the handles replaced and I put a shaper/purse organizer in it so it keeps its shape better now. Because it was a gift from Mr Cookie - bless him - I will keep it always. 


My most useful bag - this is a real poser. Utility wise, I Can Throw A Bunch In And Go, goes with everything? I dunno, so I chose my LV Lock Me Bucket - it’s black (love!), its super easy to throw over my shoulder and go, it’s big enough that I can get a lot in it aside from my usual suspects, AND it has that fabulous pink lining!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Twinning!!! How cute!!
> 
> I have 2 Zhoe Legends but I have no full size Zhoe (just mini), just because I already love Zhoe Legend and I'm afraid to try the Zhoe.


Are you afraid that you might really like Zhoe?


----------



## tenKrat

Cookiefiend said:


> Like @msd_bags, I’ve been thinking about @Sparkletastic’s question - it’s surprisingly hard to answer.
> Are the favorites the most worn or the ones I’m thrilled to have?
> If I go by most worn, it’s the H Vespa - a most unassuming bag, so below the radar that it’s practically invisible. But I always take it on vacations to warm areas in the winter and also carry it at home during the warm months.
> View attachment 4497765
> 
> If I go by what I’m thrilled about - it’s a tossup between the H Drag (lovely Rouge H) or the H Kelly (black box and vintage)
> View attachment 4497768
> 
> My least favorite is my LV Pallas - mostly because it’s (to me) dark brown and I just don’t carry it much anymore. I did just get it back from LV after having the handles replaced and I put a shaper/purse organizer in it so it keeps its shape better now. Because it was a gift from Mr Cookie - bless him - I will keep it always.
> View attachment 4497771
> 
> My most useful bag - this is a real poser. Utility wise, I Can Throw A Bunch In And Go, goes with everything? I dunno, so I chose my LV Lock Me Bucket - it’s black (love!), its super easy to throw over my shoulder and go, it’s big enough that I can get a lot in it aside from my usual suspects, AND it has that fabulous pink lining!
> View attachment 4497775


Your black H Kelly is pure elegance.


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> The bags look wonderful as do you both. Hope you had a great time in Germany.


We did!  I read that you’re planning a trip to London. Love that city.


----------



## Cookiefiend

tenKrat said:


> Your black H Kelly is pure elegance.


Thank you! 
(I agree too! )


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been contemplating on these questions since @Sparkletastic first posted them. Not clear easy choices for me.
> 
> Favorite: Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> I really love the look of this bag plus she’s easy to use.
> View attachment 4497650
> 
> 
> Least Favorite:  At this point it’s my Prada leather bag.  I got this bag when I was not  yet in tpf. It’s actually my first purchase of a luxury bag (my LV canvas at that time was practically a gift) and I might not yet have been knowledgeable about proper care.  I don’t like how she lost her shape at the bottom even if she’s not been carried much.
> View attachment 4497659
> 
> 
> Most Useful:  Givenchy Pandora Medium in Oxblood.  For me, it can be a casual bag or can be paired with my more serious office attire (at times).  Very versatile!
> View attachment 4497661
> 
> 
> A side story about my Pandora. Our company has hired one of the top law firms in the country for a major case.  I’m one of the resource persons in the case so I’ve been working closely with one (sometimes two) of the lawyers.  One day that we were having a session at their office and we had to pause because the second lawyer was still looking for some materials, this lady lawyer (in her early 30’s) who is very OCD about her work could not help herself and exclaimed excitedly, “I really love your bag!!” And she even stood up and caressed my Pandora! These are well paid lawyers who wear premiere bags (Celine, Tod’s, Prada) and shoes (Ferragamo, Dior) as well!  It was really fun seeing her swoon over my bag! We’ve been working on the case (off and on) for more than a year so we’ve sort of gotten comfortable with each other.  The other lady lawyer said playfully, “If we talk about bags, we will never finish!” Agree!


Have you tried stuffing the Prada with towels and then hanging it up in a steamy bathroom? Or you could try towels hot from the dryer.


----------



## christinemliu

Cookiefiend said:


> Like @msd_bags, I’ve been thinking about @Sparkletastic’s question - it’s surprisingly hard to answer.
> Are the favorites the most worn or the ones I’m thrilled to have?
> If I go by most worn, it’s the H Vespa - a most unassuming bag, so below the radar that it’s practically invisible. But I always take it on vacations to warm areas in the winter and also carry it at home during the warm months.
> View attachment 4497765
> 
> If I go by what I’m thrilled about - it’s a tossup between the H Drag (lovely Rouge H) or the H Kelly (black box and vintage)
> View attachment 4497768
> 
> My least favorite is my LV Pallas - mostly because it’s (to me) dark brown and I just don’t carry it much anymore. I did just get it back from LV after having the handles replaced and I put a shaper/purse organizer in it so it keeps its shape better now. Because it was a gift from Mr Cookie - bless him - I will keep it always.
> View attachment 4497771
> 
> My most useful bag - this is a real poser. Utility wise, I Can Throw A Bunch In And Go, goes with everything? I dunno, so I chose my LV Lock Me Bucket - it’s black (love!), its super easy to throw over my shoulder and go, it’s big enough that I can get a lot in it aside from my usual suspects, AND it has that fabulous pink lining!
> View attachment 4497775



Totally agree these questions are so thought provoking and you can wax poetic on the philosophy of your answers...it's like talking about your children haha!!
I took a pic of the 3 together:
*Favorite *Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos. My first direct from MM order and thus customized exactly how I wanted; and leather lover I am, it has some of the softest, squishiest leather ever.

*Least Favorite *I also hemmed and hawed and then based on @Sparkletastic's comment, realized that is positive since it wasn't easy to pick! Henri Bendel Mini Rivington in otter. She's a bit heavy and actually not that spacious, so I tend not to use her, but it's cool that the front pocket can be used separately and now that the brand is gone, I don't think I would let her go anytime soon.

*Most Useful *Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack in plongé saddle. Again, absolutely love her leather haha but also she's so versatile...can be worn shoulder, crossbody, or backpack, and the front pockets are super handy.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Like @msd_bags, I’ve been thinking about @Sparkletastic’s question - it’s surprisingly hard to answer.
> Are the favorites the most worn or the ones I’m thrilled to have?
> If I go by most worn, it’s the H Vespa - a most unassuming bag, so below the radar that it’s practically invisible. But I always take it on vacations to warm areas in the winter and also carry it at home during the warm months.
> View attachment 4497765
> 
> If I go by what I’m thrilled about - it’s a tossup between the H Drag (lovely Rouge H) or the H Kelly (black box and vintage)
> View attachment 4497768
> 
> My least favorite is my LV Pallas - mostly because it’s (to me) dark brown and I just don’t carry it much anymore. I did just get it back from LV after having the handles replaced and I put a shaper/purse organizer in it so it keeps its shape better now. Because it was a gift from Mr Cookie - bless him - I will keep it always.
> View attachment 4497771
> 
> My most useful bag - this is a real poser. Utility wise, I Can Throw A Bunch In And Go, goes with everything? I dunno, so I chose my LV Lock Me Bucket - it’s black (love!), its super easy to throw over my shoulder and go, it’s big enough that I can get a lot in it aside from my usual suspects, AND it has that fabulous pink lining!
> View attachment 4497775


You have beautiful bags!!  Even your least favorite. 


tenKrat said:


> Are you afraid that you might really like Zhoe?


Lol!! I actually prefer no wings to with wings.  But of course I'll never know until I try. 


whateve said:


> Have you tried stuffing the Prada with towels and then hanging it up in a steamy bathroom? Or you could try towels hot from the dryer.


Oh, I've never tried this!  Maybe I will try.  Though I'm seriously thinking of bringing this bag to consignment.  What's holding me back is the thought that I paid for this brand new, I didn't wear her a lot and then I will get a very low payout from consignment.  But I need to let go at some point I guess.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Like @msd_bags, I’ve been thinking about @Sparkletastic’s question - it’s surprisingly hard to answer.
> Are the favorites the most worn or the ones I’m thrilled to have?
> If I go by most worn, it’s the H Vespa - a most unassuming bag, so below the radar that it’s practically invisible. But I always take it on vacations to warm areas in the winter and also carry it at home during the warm months.
> View attachment 4497765
> 
> If I go by what I’m thrilled about - it’s a tossup between the H Drag (lovely Rouge H) or the H Kelly (black box and vintage)
> View attachment 4497768
> 
> My least favorite is my LV Pallas - mostly because it’s (to me) dark brown and I just don’t carry it much anymore. I did just get it back from LV after having the handles replaced and I put a shaper/purse organizer in it so it keeps its shape better now. Because it was a gift from Mr Cookie - bless him - I will keep it always.
> View attachment 4497771
> 
> My most useful bag - this is a real poser. Utility wise, I Can Throw A Bunch In And Go, goes with everything? I dunno, so I chose my LV Lock Me Bucket - it’s black (love!), its super easy to throw over my shoulder and go, it’s big enough that I can get a lot in it aside from my usual suspects, AND it has that fabulous pink lining!
> View attachment 4497775


Beautiful bags Cookie!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!
> 
> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?
> 
> For me:
> • Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _
> 
> • Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_
> 
> • Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel


All fabulous bags! I agree with @papertiger that it’s awesome your least favourite bag is still a loved bag! Great curating!



papertiger said:


> I'm sooo pleased that even you least fave bag is still a LOVE  It really shows how far you've  come, excellent work.
> 
> *My favourite *bag(s) are also the least useful  Hard to choose between *Hermes Black Box Kelly Sellier and Gucci brown croc/pony/box leather Secret. *They are equally the most beautiful, wonderfully made and both were expensive, but they are also both hell to open-close quickly and I have to mind my finger nails _all _the time.
> 
> *Least favourite* bag is my foldaway *supermarket-bought shopping  bag*. It's actually quite pretty with a large scale blck/wht/yellow daisy print and it's one of my useful (not to mention cheapest). It also folds down so I can put it in another bag as  a spare. It's really light for its size, and can be used  as a gym/yoga bag, I can even  stick it in the washing machine on cool wash. I have to be careful with the zip, that's the only delicate part. But I don't care about it.
> 
> *Most useful *contender has to be my Hermes *Black Clemence Evelyne *that is for everyday. It replaces a lovely Lee Miller cross-body leather pouch that  I wore everyday too. but became a bit too scuffed. I try not to let the Evie get too heavy but that's more for my back. I'm saying contender because I think this category should be a long term used, but so far...


You have shared an amazing collection Papertiger. It is wonderful to hear what you identify as your favourites, indeed beautiful bags! So glad to hear you’re enjoying your black Evelyne!



Annabel Lee said:


> Favorite: This is hard because I like different bags for different purposes, and I love almost all my bags, so I'm going to go with my most versatile:my new LV Dauphine. It doesn't look like much, and I initially passed right by it in the store, but it looks great when worn. With two shades of brown plus black, it matches everything, and it fits a LOT. Also, I love that it has silver hardware, which is my preferred metal tone, but that's not usually paired with any monogram designs.
> 
> View attachment 4496703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Least favorite: I think I've whined about this bag on here before, but it's a Furla Candy bag in ink. I love the deep navy color, but I really dislike PVC bags. It gets smudgy and dusty, and it's difficult to clean. I've almost gotten rid of it a few times, but we have such rainy summers that I really appreciate having an absolutely weatherproof bag.
> 
> View attachment 4496704
> 
> Most useful: This is also a new LV (can you tell I haven't been shopping my closet?) I travel a lot, and I drew up a list of what I thought the perfect travel bag would be. My main requirements were for something 1) lightweight, 2) that I loved in its own right and 3) that I could fit a bunch of stuff in, including a smaller bag.
> 
> I felt like I was hunting FOREVER, and I almost settled a couple of times for bags that were close to filling all my requirements. This bag is a really good reminder to wait: it checks all my boxes, and even though I haven't actually traveled with it yet, I keep reaching for it because it's such a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 4496708
> 
> 
> 
> @whateve, are we bag twins? I don't know naming conventions with Coach too well, but I have an ice-blue bag that I think is called a Madison Sadie:
> 
> View attachment 4496699


Great choices, I love that you shared pics. Congratulations on your newest additions.



tenKrat said:


> *Favorite bag - Louis Vuitton Dora MM. * She was a gift from DH. I love the bold, rich color, I love the softer structured style, I love the leather. Dora is a very luxurious handbag.
> View attachment 4497290
> 
> 
> *
> Least favorite bag - Massaccesi Alexia.*  I love the style, I love the leather. I don’t love the size; it’s too big, so I rarely wear her. I say that now, but when the pendulum swings back to bigger handbags, I could change my mind.
> View attachment 4497303
> 
> 
> *
> Most useful bag - Massaccesi Zhoe. * I love the worry-free vacchetta leather, I love the medium size, I love the versatility offered by interchangeable straps of various lengths and widths that I can put on this bag. I have straps from other brands, like the Coach one in this photo. This bag is a very useful travel handbag, one of the very few of my leather handbags that makes the cut for travel.
> View attachment 4497314


I love your Dora(s), just gorgeous bags!



tenKrat said:


> Here are two Massaccesi Zhoes that came with my MIL and me to Germany last month, before the heat wave. Hers is in nappa leather and has a top handle that I added on (it was her birthday gift from DH and me). The Zhoes were perfect travel handbags for us.
> View attachment 4497349


Great pic and cool twins! I have not seen black vachetta leather before, so cool.


----------



## More bags

christinemliu said:


> Totally agree these questions are so thought provoking and you can wax poetic on the philosophy of your answers...it's like talking about your children haha!!
> I took a pic of the 3 together:
> *Favorite *Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos. My first direct from MM order and thus customized exactly how I wanted; and leather lover I am, it has some of the softest, squishiest leather ever.
> 
> *Least Favorite *I also hemmed and hawed and then based on @Sparkletastic's comment, realized that is positive since it wasn't easy to pick! Henri Bendel Mini Rivington in otter. She's a bit heavy and actually not that spacious, so I tend not to use her, but it's cool that the front pocket can be used separately and now that the brand is gone, I don't think I would let her go anytime soon.
> 
> *Most Useful *Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack in plongé saddle. Again, absolutely love her leather haha but also she's so versatile...can be worn shoulder, crossbody, or backpack, and the front pockets are super handy.
> 
> View attachment 4498096


Fantastic leathers!


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been contemplating on these questions since @Sparkletastic first posted them. Not clear easy choices for me.
> 
> Favorite: Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> I really love the look of this bag plus she’s easy to use.
> View attachment 4497650
> 
> 
> Least Favorite:  At this point it’s my Prada leather bag.  I got this bag when I was not  yet in tpf. It’s actually my first purchase of a luxury bag (my LV canvas at that time was practically a gift) and I might not yet have been knowledgeable about proper care.  I don’t like how she lost her shape at the bottom even if she’s not been carried much.
> View attachment 4497659
> 
> 
> Most Useful:  Givenchy Pandora Medium in Oxblood.  For me, it can be a casual bag or can be paired with my more serious office attire (at times).  Very versatile!
> View attachment 4497661
> 
> 
> A side story about my Pandora. Our company has hired one of the top law firms in the country for a major case.  I’m one of the resource persons in the case so I’ve been working closely with one (sometimes two) of the lawyers.  One day that we were having a session at their office and we had to pause because the second lawyer was still looking for some materials, this lady lawyer (in her early 30’s) who is very OCD about her work could not help herself and exclaimed excitedly, “I really love your bag!!” And she even stood up and caressed my Pandora! These are well paid lawyers who wear premiere bags (Celine, Tod’s, Prada) and shoes (Ferragamo, Dior) as well!  It was really fun seeing her swoon over my bag! We’ve been working on the case (off and on) for more than a year so we’ve sort of gotten comfortable with each other.  The other lady lawyer said playfully, “If we talk about bags, we will never finish!” Agree!



I love that you bonded over your Pandora, magic bag


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Like @msd_bags, I’ve been thinking about @Sparkletastic’s question - it’s surprisingly hard to answer.
> Are the favorites the most worn or the ones I’m thrilled to have?
> If I go by most worn, it’s the H Vespa - a most unassuming bag, so below the radar that it’s practically invisible. But I always take it on vacations to warm areas in the winter and also carry it at home during the warm months.
> View attachment 4497765
> 
> If I go by what I’m thrilled about - it’s a tossup between the H Drag (lovely Rouge H) or the H Kelly (black box and vintage)
> View attachment 4497768
> 
> My least favorite is my LV Pallas - mostly because it’s (to me) dark brown and I just don’t carry it much anymore. I did just get it back from LV after having the handles replaced and I put a shaper/purse organizer in it so it keeps its shape better now. Because it was a gift from Mr Cookie - bless him - I will keep it always.
> View attachment 4497771
> 
> My most useful bag - this is a real poser. Utility wise, I Can Throw A Bunch In And Go, goes with everything? I dunno, so I chose my LV Lock Me Bucket - it’s black (love!), its super easy to throw over my shoulder and go, it’s big enough that I can get a lot in it aside from my usual suspects, AND it has that fabulous pink lining!
> View attachment 4497775



Always good to see your Vesper, it's chic. I went for the thrilling definition for the first question (and we partly came up with the same twin).  I was guessing the useful category was close the the most used so I hope my selection wasn't wrong the wrong interpretation. For me too, Hermes bags are some of the best,  but vintage are the best made Hermes.

Your least favourite made me laugh in recognition as the only bag Mr. Papertiger ever bought me was an ebony/beige Gucci coated canvas mono-print Boston (like a LV Speedy). Apart from a LV mono suitcase and another vintage Gucci bag I have no other signature canvas, I still don't understand the choice but I also will never part with it. It would actually look quite current at Gucci maybe they should reissue it


----------



## papertiger

christinemliu said:


> Totally agree these questions are so thought provoking and you can wax poetic on the philosophy of your answers...it's like talking about your children haha!!
> I took a pic of the 3 together:
> *Favorite *Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos. My first direct from MM order and thus customized exactly how I wanted; and leather lover I am, it has some of the softest, squishiest leather ever.
> 
> *Least Favorite *I also hemmed and hawed and then based on @Sparkletastic's comment, realized that is positive since it wasn't easy to pick! Henri Bendel Mini Rivington in otter. She's a bit heavy and actually not that spacious, so I tend not to use her, but it's cool that the front pocket can be used separately and now that the brand is gone, I don't think I would let her go anytime soon.
> 
> *Most Useful *Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack in plongé saddle. Again, absolutely love her leather haha but also she's so versatile...can be worn shoulder, crossbody, or backpack, and the front pockets are super handy.
> 
> View attachment 4498096



Ha, it is very hard to choose. In the Hermes Forum we have a thread that asks what our bags would say to each other if they could talk. Was thinking thatlotsof my bags would be throwing tantrums and seething "did you hear who she chose as her favourites????!!!!"

Love these (very sad about HB). 

I hope you've added these to the ode to brown thread or will do, they would fit in perfectly https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/feeling-brown.996711/


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Favorite: Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> I really love the look of this bag plus she’s easy to use.
> View attachment 4497650
> 
> Most Useful:  Givenchy Pandora Medium in Oxblood.  For me, it can be a casual bag or can be paired with my more serious office attire (at times).  Very versatile!
> View attachment 4497661


I love this Mulberry of yours. I like this style best in their lineup. Oxblood is one of my favorite colors for handbags, and obviously, it’s yours too. I didn’t know you have an oxblood Pandora. It’s interesting that it is your most useful bag. At first glance, the bag looks cumbersome to maneuver in and out of, especially if you’re wanting to access something quickly. I’ve never handled one to see for myself, so I am likely wrong. 

I must be candid; I did see one or two Pandoras IRL but its shape turned me off from touching it.  Weird, I know.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> You have beautiful bags!!  Even your least favorite.
> 
> Lol!! I actually prefer no wings to with wings.  But of course I'll never know until I try.
> 
> Oh, I've never tried this!  Maybe I will try.  Though I'm seriously thinking of bringing this bag to consignment.  What's holding me back is the thought that I paid for this brand new, I didn't wear her a lot and then I will get a very low payout from consignment.  But I need to let go at some point I guess.


Thank you! 


More bags said:


> Beautiful bags Cookie!


Thank you so much! 


papertiger said:


> Always good to see your Vesper, it's chic. I went for the thrilling definition for the first question (and we partly came up with the same twin).  I was guessing the useful category was close the the most used so I hope my selection wasn't wrong the wrong interpretation. For me too, Hermes bags are some of the best,  but vintage are the best made Hermes.
> 
> Your least favourite made me laugh in recognition as the only bag Mr. Papertiger ever bought me was an ebony/beige Gucci coated canvas mono-print Boston (like a LV Speedy). Apart from a LV mono suitcase and another vintage Gucci bag I have no other signature canvas, I still don't understand the choice but I also will never part with it. It would actually look quite current at Gucci maybe they should reissue it


 
I imagine him in there, trying to explain what he thought I needed.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I love this Mulberry of yours. I like this style best in their lineup. Oxblood is one of my favorite colors for handbags, and obviously, it’s yours too. I didn’t know you have an oxblood Pandora. It’s interesting that it is your most useful bag. At first glance, the bag looks cumbersome to maneuver in and out of, especially if you’re wanting to access something quickly. I’ve never handled one to see for myself, so I am likely wrong.
> 
> I must be candid; I did see one or two Pandoras IRL but its shape turned me off from touching it.  Weird, I know.


I only got my Pandora in March during a trip. It has an unusual silhouette I know, lol!!  But it’s really easy to carry. And the lower full-width zipper shown in my photo is actually an exterior pocket - easy access! And yes, I belatedly discovered that I love oxblood!  Thanks to Mulberry!


----------



## christinemliu

papertiger said:


> Ha, it is very hard to choose. In the Hermes Forum we have a thread that asks what our bags would say to each other if they could talk. Was thinking thatlotsof my bags would be throwing tantrums and seething "did you hear who she chose as her favourites????!!!!"
> 
> Love these (very sad about HB).
> 
> I hope you've added these to the ode to brown thread or will do, they would fit in perfectly https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/feeling-brown.996711/


Thank you so much! Haha, yes, sort of a "Bag Story" instead of Toy Story.
I think the MM Soulmate is in that thread, but the other 2 are not. I need to update the family pic of my browns, thank you for reminding me!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I found one. I've been waiting for ebay to issue a coupon or bonus bucks but I'm getting tired of waiting, and worried someone else will grab it. I'm also still looking for a fuchsia bag, probably a crossbody.


What did you find?????


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Here are two Massaccesi Zhoes that came with my MIL and me to Germany last month, before the heat wave. Hers is in nappa leather and has a top handle that I added on (it was her birthday gift from DH and me). The Zhoes were perfect travel handbags for us.
> View attachment 4497349


You & your MIL both look great! Such classy travelers. And the bags are just exactly right for travel.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What did you find?????


I bought a Bal Day bag in blue.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I bought a Bal Day bag in blue.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> You & your MIL both look great! Such classy travelers. And the bags are just exactly right for travel.


Thank you, Elaine.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> We did!  I read that you’re planning a trip to London. Love that city.


Thanks! I am looking forward to it. We have booked the plane and hotel. Dh said I can plan whatever I want for that week. He is more of a beach guy so this vacation is because I have been wanting to go forever. Now besides what is the tourist stuff I want to find some unique shops and things of that nature. Where in Germany did you go? I used to go a lot when I was a young toy buyer.


----------



## dcooney4

This favorite bag thing has me stumped. I always used to my speedy in de but as much as I still like the bag I don’t adore it as much. I think right I have a three way favorite my Prada, my Mulberry , Jerome Dreyfuss.  My most practical are my two most used run around bags Mz Wallace Micro Sutton in Lacquer and Jack Gomme le sac . Then my least favorite but I still love her look I just don’t love it on me is mbmj backpack . I could not narrow it down more that is why I didn’t answer sooner.


----------



## Porschenality

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!
> 
> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?
> 
> For me:
> • Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _
> 
> • Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_
> 
> • Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel


Great question!

I literally just went through this whole thread because I’m intrigued on how to rely on my own collection for the rest of the year.

To answer these questions...

Least favorite: forget the name but this Coach one. I like her but haven’t used her in years. On the auction block as we speak

Most favorite: ugh, dunno. Ties between LV Melrose in Amarante, Celine mini in Citron and YSL Sac Du Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia

Most useful: any of my LV Neverfulls or East/West type bags


----------



## whateve

Porschenality said:


> Great question!
> 
> I literally just went through this whole thread because I’m intrigued on how to rely on my own collection for the rest of the year.
> 
> To answer these questions...
> 
> Least favorite: forget the name but this Coach one. I like her but haven’t used her in years. On the auction block as we speak
> 
> Most favorite: ugh, dunno. Ties between LV Melrose in Amarante, Celine mini in Citron and YSL Sac Du Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia
> 
> Most useful: any of my LV Neverfulls or East/West type bags


I have a similar Coach in orange patent. I don't use it often but it is great when it rains. I see yours has buckles on the sides. Mine just ties there, and is forever coming untied, which is annoying.


----------



## ipsum

Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.

@dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.



Sparkletastic said:


> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?


These questions are valid every month 
At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac






I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?


----------



## muchstuff

ipsum said:


> Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.
> 
> @dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.
> 
> 
> These questions are valid every month
> At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
> Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?


Sadly, I don't. It never seems to really work. It might help to stop looking...


----------



## southernbelle43

ipsum said:


> Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.
> 
> @dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.
> 
> 
> These questions are valid every month
> At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
> Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?


I made a new rule, one in means two out! And now that I have downsized to all of the bags I really like, it is harder to think about buying one, if I have to let two go!


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.
> 
> @dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.
> 
> 
> These questions are valid every month
> At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
> Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?


My Jerome Dreyfuss is still in mint condition. I am sorry to hear you had such bad luck. Did you buy from them directly?


----------



## msd_bags

ipsum said:


> Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.
> 
> @dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.
> 
> 
> These questions are valid every month
> At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
> Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?


Wow your target is 5!! I’m still at 40+ bags and I really need to downsize!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I made a new rule, one in means two out! And now that I have downsized to all of the bags I really like, it is harder to think about buying one, if I have to let two go!


I wish I could do this!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ipsum said:


> Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.
> 
> @dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.
> 
> 
> These questions are valid every month
> At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
> Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?


Ooh, good luck ironing!! I have a bag that I'm on the fence about, and I've considered ironing it. I think I would like it much more if I could get some creases out, only I'm afraid of it getting burned or melted! Please let us know how it goes


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, good luck ironing!! I have a bag that I'm on the fence about, and I've considered ironing it. I think I would like it much more if I could get some creases out, only I'm afraid of it getting burned or melted! Please let us know how it goes


Make sure you use a press cloth. Start with lower heat.


----------



## msd_bags

My Massaccesi bag at the salon today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I love all the answers to my questions. It’s fun seeing the bags. But, even more fun is seeing how people make their choices!



papertiger said:


> I'm sooo pleased that even you least fave bag is still a LOVE  It really shows how far you've  come, excellent work.
> 
> *My favourite *bag(s) are also the least useful  Hard to choose between *Hermes Black Box Kelly Sellier and Gucci brown croc/pony/box leather Secret. *They are equally the most beautiful, wonderfully made and both were expensive, but they are also both hell to open-close quickly and I have to mind my finger nails _all _the time.
> 
> *Least favourite* bag is my foldaway *supermarket-bought shopping  bag*. It's actually quite pretty with a large scale blck/wht/yellow daisy print and it's one of my useful (not to mention cheapest). It also folds down so I can put it in another bag as  a spare. It's really light for its size, and can be used  as a gym/yoga bag, I can even  stick it in the washing machine on cool wash. I have to be careful with the zip, that's the only delicate part. But I don't care about it.
> 
> *Most useful *contender has to be my Hermes *Black Clemence Evelyne *that is for everyday. It replaces a lovely Lee Miller cross-body leather pouch that  I wore everyday too. but became a bit too scuffed. I try not to let the Evie get too heavy but that's more for my back. I'm saying contender because I think this category should be a long term used, but so far...


You have so many gorgeous bags, that I wondered how you could possibly make a choice on a favorite. You picked two stunners! 

Thanks for the cheerleading on my hard won bag collection love! I spent sooooooo many years selling, researching, hunting buying, reselling, etc. that is feels sooooo good to be at a point where I love al my bags. I even love the one I have left up for sale. It just didn’t work for me functionally. 

I’m going to make you select a different “least favorite” bag. A no name shopping bag doesn’t count.  What in your pretty  collection of “real” bags is your least beloved? 





tenKrat said:


> *Favorite bag - Louis Vuitton Dora MM. * She was a gift from DH. I love the bold, rich color, I love the softer structured style, I love the leather. Dora is a very luxurious handbag.
> View attachment 4497290
> 
> 
> *
> Least favorite bag - Massaccesi Alexia.*  I love the style, I love the leather. I don’t love the size; it’s too big, so I rarely wear her. I say that now, but when the pendulum swings back to bigger handbags, I could change my mind.
> View attachment 4497303
> 
> 
> *
> Most useful bag - Massaccesi Zhoe. * I love the worry-free vacchetta leather, I love the medium size, I love the versatility offered by interchangeable straps of various lengths and widths that I can put on this bag. I have straps from other brands, like the Coach one in this photo. This bag is a very useful travel handbag, one of the very few of my leather handbags that makes the cut for travel.
> View attachment 4497314


You and your MIL look adorable!

I wonder that will happen when big bags are back in.  I have several smaller (not mini) bags that I adore and will want to keep wearing. And, I have nothing to put in a big bag anymore.  

Also, I always swoon when I see your Doras. I keep thinking about getting one resale but, I like structured bags and wonder if this is the kind of style that is structured-ish. Meaning it will stay rectangular but the sides can fold in on themselves of the bag isn’t full. Can you share your experience? TIA!


Cookiefiend said:


> Like @msd_bags, I’ve been thinking about @Sparkletastic’s question - it’s surprisingly hard to answer.
> Are the favorites the most worn or the ones I’m thrilled to have?
> If I go by most worn, it’s the H Vespa - a most unassuming bag, so below the radar that it’s practically invisible. But I always take it on vacations to warm areas in the winter and also carry it at home during the warm months.
> View attachment 4497765
> 
> If I go by what I’m thrilled about - it’s a tossup between the H Drag (lovely Rouge H) or the H Kelly (black box and vintage)
> View attachment 4497768
> 
> My least favorite is my LV Pallas - mostly because it’s (to me) dark brown and I just don’t carry it much anymore. I did just get it back from LV after having the handles replaced and I put a shaper/purse organizer in it so it keeps its shape better now. Because it was a gift from Mr Cookie - bless him - I will keep it always.
> View attachment 4497771
> 
> My most useful bag - this is a real poser. Utility wise, I Can Throw A Bunch In And Go, goes with everything? I dunno, so I chose my LV Lock Me Bucket - it’s black (love!), its super easy to throw over my shoulder and go, it’s big enough that I can get a lot in it aside from my usual suspects, AND it has that fabulous pink lining!
> View attachment 4497775


You ask a good question about what is your favorite - thrill or what you reach for. It gets even tougher when we add in the criteria of the favorite / most used also should (for the most part) be the most expensive. 

I’ve really worked HARD to make sure my best / most used / most expensive are the same thing. I don’t know why it’s so hard to make the most useful / functional bags the ones that make our hearts go pitty pat. But, except for 2 bags that are pricey and a little less worn, I’ve finally cracked the code. Lol!  

So, for me “favorite” means the bag I run to wear most often even if I have to completely change my outfit. 


ipsum said:


> Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.
> 
> @dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.
> 
> 
> These questions are valid every month
> At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
> Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?


Ohmilordee! You are going to iron the bag.   Let us know how that goes. I’m rooting for you! 

Re: ban island. I have never been one for bans. I do hard pauses so I really think before I buy which helps me get bags I’ll use.  This is relatively new learned behavior for me - say the last 3 years or so. But, it really works to keep me from pounding on the latest thing that catches my eye. 

I also keep a log of any phantom bags I want but don’t have. For example, if I got dressed and needed a small black shoulder bag, I would note that in an Evernote I keep on my phone. When any “need” gets at least 5-7 ticks in a year, I start hunting that bag because I know it’s a real need. That way if I buy there isn’t guilt or uncertainty. It should fill a gap and be happily used. . 

With those processes, I’ve gone from buying 10-15 bags a year and then selling a bunch of those (crazy, right?) to only buying one bag in the last 23 months. To be fair, DH has bought me 5 bags in that time but, I didn’t ask for or even hint for any of them so, I think it makes the point that I’m pretty bag content. LOL! The only way I’ve gotten here is to analyze what I needed and then *go ahead and finally get the bags I craved when and only when I knew I would also actually use them.* I wasted time, money, and mental drama on getting “almost” bags and / or telling myself I didn’t really want bag x (lie) and / or getting bags that we’re gorgeous but weren’t functional for how I live.  

So, my two cents is 
1) Think hard about what bags you adore and will actually use. Think about what you wear now. How can you make your next bag purchase even a better version of that, etc. 

2) Get rid of whatever you don’t actually wear. Bite the bullet - sell, gift or donate. Unworn bags take up space, tie up money, and create mental anguish. 

and
3) When finances allow, go ahead and get what you truly adore that you will also reach for. 

Side note. 5 bags. Wow!  I’m have 23 bags   (down from approx. 150) and think I’ll be happiest with approx. 30 bags.  I don’t think I could do just 5. I have an irrational cuckoo level of love for handbags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Crud, crud, crud. 

I mentioned I was sorta half looking for some bags. Well now, I REALLY need to get going but, in a different direction than I thought. 

I’m wearing yellow gold jewelry much more than in the past. So, I’m going to go nuts if I don’t get a cute small gold bag. I love my gold Chanel Boy but, dang! It’s new medium size so, it’s sorta big on my frame. No worries for the most part but, when we go out in the evening, I really need something smaller. Argh! I wanted the gold Boy to be my *one* gold go to. 

Sheesh!!! IMO, gold bags are sooooo hard to buy. The gold can easily get too orangey. Or, gold bags can look too prom-ish / evening-y. This is going to be tough. 

I think that will eliminate the need I thought I had for a black bag w/ghw. At least, I’m going to try to make this so. 

I also have GOT to get a carefree black shoulder / crossbody bag. No idea what I want here.   Maybe Prada nylon. I’ve been sorta looking for this kind of bag for a couple years now. It’s got to happen. I don’t have a non premier designer bag I can just throw on and do anything. 

These two bags I’ll “count” in my collection along with the aforementioned potential future pink Chanel. 

BUT!  I also need two purely functional bags. The first is a decent travel backpack. I think I found one but, it’s $400. I will spend far more than that on a “real” bag and not blink. So, why is it so hard for me to spend money on something purely functional that isn’t pretty. Lol!  I don’t count luggage as a handbag so, I’m mad I have to buy one.  

I also need to get a new gym bag. 

That’s 4-5 new bags I need to find.  But, I really have lost interest in hunting bags. Mainly because I’m not inspired by what’s out right now. Is there a bag fairy who can magically make the perfect bags appear in my hot little hands??


----------



## ipsum

muchstuff said:


> Sadly, I don't. It never seems to really work. It might help to stop looking...


I was good until my mom asked me to find her a bag which is pretty (=photographs well but has to be low key), functional and durable. I haven't found yet the one my mom likes but found bunches which I do like.  I've even invited my mom to take any bag she likes from my collection but she said nah.... I'm pretty amazed that she has used the same bag I gifted her over 10 years ago all the time. She doesn't use other bags. This is only possible to a person who doesn't have bags as a hobby.... and now it's pretty beaten up for sure.



southernbelle43 said:


> I made a new rule, one in means two out! And now that I have downsized to all of the bags I really like, it is harder to think about buying one, if I have to let two go!


That's good rule that I've to be ready to let go mentally two bags if I want one bag in.



dcooney4 said:


> My Jerome Dreyfuss is still in mint condition. I am sorry to hear you had such bad luck. Did you buy from them directly?


I bought through Monnier but returned to them used and stated the faults. They returned my money without any questions. I'll give Jerome a second try. I had my eye on classic black Bob but never found one in sale yet.



msd_bags said:


> Wow your target is 5!! I’m still at 40+ bags and I really need to downsize!


You've pretty bags. I know how dreadful it'd be to let go such beautiful bags and you take good care of them. And your plant at work! It's still alive! Most of my plants died when the heat wave struck. I forgot to give them enough water...



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, good luck ironing!! I have a bag that I'm on the fence about, and I've considered ironing it. I think I would like it much more if I could get some creases out, only I'm afraid of it getting burned or melted! Please let us know how it goes


If the leather doesn't have any coating (like caviar or saffiano) it'd be fine when you iron it with the mildest heat and a cloth between and not using steam or at least use it mindfully if you have to because heat and humidity of the steam could damage the leather. 

I'll let you guys know!



Sparkletastic said:


> Ohmilordee! You are going to iron the bag.   Let us know how that goes. I’m rooting for you!
> 
> Re: ban island. I have never been one for bans. I do hard pauses so I really think before I buy which helps me get bags I’ll use.  This is relatively new learned behavior for me - say the last 3 years or so. But, it really works to keep me from pounding on the latest thing that catches my eye.
> 
> I also keep a log of any phantom bags I want but don’t have. For example, if I got dressed and needed a small black shoulder bag, I would note that in an Evernote I keep on my phone. When any “need” gets at least 5-7 ticks in a year, I start hunting that bag because I know it’s a real need. That way if I buy there isn’t guilt or uncertainty. It should fill a gap and be happily used. .
> 
> With those processes, I’ve gone from buying 10-15 bags a year and then selling a bunch of those (crazy, right?) to only buying one bag in the last 23 months. To be fair, DH has bought me 5 bags in that time but, I didn’t ask for or even hint for any of them so, I think it makes the point that I’m pretty bag content. LOL! The only way I’ve gotten here is to analyze what I needed and then *go ahead and finally get the bags I craved when and only when I knew I would also actually use them.* I wasted time, money, and mental drama on getting “almost” bags and / or telling myself I didn’t really want bag x (lie) and / or getting bags that we’re gorgeous but weren’t functional for how I live.
> 
> So, my two cents is
> 1) Think hard about what bags you adore and will actually use. Think about what you wear now. How can you make your next bag purchase even a better version of that, etc.
> 
> 2) Get rid of whatever you don’t actually wear. Bite the bullet - sell, gift or donate. Unworn bags take up space, tie up money, and create mental anguish.
> 
> and
> 3) When finances allow, go ahead and get what you truly adore that you will also reach for.
> 
> Side note. 5 bags. Wow!  I’m have 23 bags   (down from approx. 150) and think I’ll be happiest with approx. 30 bags.  I don’t think I could do just 5. I have an irrational cuckoo level of love for handbags.


I've got a bullet journal. I should now make a "need chart" on it.  Thanks for the tips.

That's quite a record, 23 months, 1 year and 11 months you've not bought any bags! My record has been less than a year. I'm not competely on ban. I've a tan bag on my list then I should be done. If I aim to 10 bags then reality would be I end up keeping 15-20 bags, so 5 is a good goal  If a dog chews all my bags I can function with 5 bags: my Neverfull acts like work/gym/travel bag, a computer bag, a evening bag, a small leisure/camera bag, a structured work bag. That's my true needs. Now I've 30-40 bags which is too many including 5 gym bag, 5 PC bag. The hardest part is definitely letting go!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I love all the answers to my questions. It’s fun seeing the bags. But, even more fun is seeing how people make their choices!
> 
> You have so many gorgeous bags, that I wondered how you could possibly make a choice on a favorite. You picked two stunners!
> 
> Thanks for the cheerleading on my hard won bag collection love! I spent sooooooo many years selling, researching, hunting buying, reselling, etc. that is feels sooooo good to be at a point where I love al my bags. I even love the one I have left up for sale. It just didn’t work for me functionally.
> 
> I’m going to make you select a different “least favorite” bag. A no name shopping bag doesn’t count.  What in your pretty  collection of “real” bags is your least beloved? You and your MIL look adorable!
> 
> I wonder that will happen when big bags are back in.  I have several smaller (not mini) bags that I adore and will want to keep wearing. And, I have nothing to put in a big bag anymore.
> 
> Also, I always swoon when I see your Doras. I keep thinking about getting one resale but, I like structured bags and wonder if this is the kind of style that is structured-ish. Meaning it will stay rectangular but the sides can fold in on themselves of the bag isn’t full. Can you share your experience? TIA!
> You ask a good question about what is your favorite - thrill or what you reach for. It gets even tougher when we add in the criteria of the favorite / most used also should (for the most part) be the most expensive.
> 
> I’ve really worked HARD to make sure my best / most used / most expensive are the same thing. I don’t know why it’s so hard to make the most useful / functional bags the ones that make our hearts go pitty pat. But, except for 2 bags that are pricey and a little less worn, I’ve finally cracked the code. Lol!
> 
> So, for me “favorite” means the bag I run to wear most often even if I have to completely change my outfit.
> Ohmilordee! You are going to iron the bag.   Let us know how that goes. I’m rooting for you!
> 
> Re: ban island. I have never been one for bans. I do hard pauses so I really think before I buy which helps me get bags I’ll use.  This is relatively new learned behavior for me - say the last 3 years or so. But, it really works to keep me from pounding on the latest thing that catches my eye.
> 
> I also keep a log of any phantom bags I want but don’t have. For example, if I got dressed and needed a small black shoulder bag, I would note that in an Evernote I keep on my phone. When any “need” gets at least 5-7 ticks in a year, I start hunting that bag because I know it’s a real need. That way if I buy there isn’t guilt or uncertainty. It should fill a gap and be happily used. .
> 
> With those processes, I’ve gone from buying 10-15 bags a year and then selling a bunch of those (crazy, right?) to only buying one bag in the last 23 months. To be fair, DH has bought me 5 bags in that time but, I didn’t ask for or even hint for any of them so, I think it makes the point that I’m pretty bag content. LOL! The only way I’ve gotten here is to analyze what I needed and then *go ahead and finally get the bags I craved when and only when I knew I would also actually use them.* I wasted time, money, and mental drama on getting “almost” bags and / or telling myself I didn’t really want bag x (lie) and / or getting bags that we’re gorgeous but weren’t functional for how I live.
> 
> So, my two cents is
> 1) Think hard about what bags you adore and will actually use. Think about what you wear now. How can you make your next bag purchase even a better version of that, etc.
> 
> 2) Get rid of whatever you don’t actually wear. Bite the bullet - sell, gift or donate. Unworn bags take up space, tie up money, and create mental anguish.
> 
> and
> 3) When finances allow, go ahead and get what you truly adore that you will also reach for.
> 
> Side note. 5 bags. Wow!  I’m have 23 bags   (down from approx. 150) and think I’ll be happiest with approx. 30 bags.  I don’t think I could do just 5. I have an irrational cuckoo level of love for handbags.


Yesterday, was the first time in a long time I didn't have the appropriate bag. I was wear a light colored cocktail dress in the evening and realized I had given away my light small dressier bag. I grabbed a little wristlet but it really didn't go.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, was the first time in a long time I didn't have the appropriate bag. I was wear a light colored cocktail dress in the evening and realized I had given away my light small dressier bag. I grabbed a little wristlet but it really didn't go.


The anniversary party for which I chaired the organizing committee was masquerade themed.  I wore a simple gown and I bought a cheap gold clutch to go with it. I’m not sure I can spend for those rare occasions.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> The anniversary party for which I chaired the organizing committee was masquerade themed.  I wore a simple gown and I bought a cheap gold clutch to go with it. I’m not sure I can spend for those rare occasions.


That's a good idea.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> You and your MIL look adorable!
> 
> I wonder that will happen when big bags are back in.  I have several smaller (not mini) bags that I adore and will want to keep wearing. And, I have nothing to put in a big bag anymore.
> 
> Also, I always swoon when I see your Doras. I keep thinking about getting one resale but, I like structured bags and wonder if this is the kind of style that is structured-ish. Meaning it will stay rectangular but the sides can fold in on themselves of the bag isn’t full. Can you share your experience? TIA!


Thank you, @Sparkletastic. 

This MIL is DH’s stepmother. She is pretty amazing for a woman in her mid-70s—-she is an active, civic-oriented lady, so she is always on-the-go, although she is technically “retired”.  She said if she doesn’t have an organized schedule and stops making goals, she might as well be dead. Her favorite workout in the gym?  Boxing.

DH’s mother is the complete opposite. It’s depressing to be in her company. Although she is in fair health, she complains a lot about all of her (mostly imagined) symptoms of what I call “Old Person Syndrome”.  She is quite tedious. My MILs demonstrate that, barring any severe, debilitating physical and/or mental impairment, one’s ATTITUDE is the most significant determinant of how well or poorly one ages.

Okay...so back to bags!  

When larger bags are back in style, I won’t have much to put in my bag either. I will probably not care to follow the trend and continue wearing my small and medium bags.

There were two styles of LV Doras—-the stiff, very boxy, structured style and the “ultrasoft” style, of which mine are.

Yes, the sides of my Dora MMs cave in a little, giving them a more casual look. That is the aim with the “Ultrasoft”. My red Dora BB, on the other hand, maintains its full square shape; caved in sides on a small bag does not look good.


----------



## tenKrat

Porschenality said:


> Great question!
> 
> I literally just went through this whole thread because I’m intrigued on how to rely on my own collection for the rest of the year.
> 
> To answer these questions...
> 
> Least favorite: forget the name but this Coach one. I like her but haven’t used her in years. On the auction block as we speak
> 
> Most favorite: ugh, dunno. Ties between LV Melrose in Amarante, Celine mini in Citron and YSL Sac Du Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia
> 
> Most useful: any of my LV Neverfulls or East/West type bags


Totally off topic—-I love seeing people’s bookshelves in the background of their pics. I try to see what they like to read.

So, back on topic, I spy a Louis Vuitton book. I have a small collection of books about LV.


----------



## ipsum

Okay, here's the results of my ironing project. Not major difference but better than before. 
(Before at the right, after at left.)


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> Okay, here's the results of my ironing project. Not major difference but better than before.
> (Before at the right, after at left.)


I would now stuff it to the shape and keeping stuffed when no in use.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I love all the answers to my questions. It’s fun seeing the bags. But, even more fun is seeing how people make their choices!
> 
> You have so many gorgeous bags, that I wondered how you could possibly make a choice on a favorite. You picked two stunners!
> 
> Thanks for the cheerleading on my hard won bag collection love! I spent sooooooo many years selling, researching, hunting buying, reselling, etc. that is feels sooooo good to be at a point where I love al my bags. I even love the one I have left up for sale. It just didn’t work for me functionally.
> 
> I’m going to make you select a different “least favorite” bag. A no name shopping bag doesn’t count.  What in your pretty  collection of “real” bags is your least beloved? You and your MIL look adorable!
> 
> I wonder that will happen when big bags are back in.  I have several smaller (not mini) bags that I adore and will want to keep wearing. And, I have nothing to put in a big bag anymore.
> 
> Also, I always swoon when I see your Doras. I keep thinking about getting one resale but, I like structured bags and wonder if this is the kind of style that is structured-ish. Meaning it will stay rectangular but the sides can fold in on themselves of the bag isn’t full. Can you share your experience? TIA!
> You ask a good question about what is your favorite - thrill or what you reach for. It gets even tougher when we add in the criteria of the favorite / most used also should (for the most part) be the most expensive.
> 
> I’ve really worked HARD to make sure my best / most used / most expensive are the same thing. I don’t know why it’s so hard to make the most useful / functional bags the ones that make our hearts go pitty pat. But, except for 2 bags that are pricey and a little less worn, I’ve finally cracked the code. Lol!
> 
> So, for me “favorite” means the bag I run to wear most often even if I have to completely change my outfit.
> Ohmilordee! You are going to iron the bag.   Let us know how that goes. I’m rooting for you!
> 
> Re: ban island. I have never been one for bans. I do hard pauses so I really think before I buy which helps me get bags I’ll use.  This is relatively new learned behavior for me - say the last 3 years or so. But, it really works to keep me from pounding on the latest thing that catches my eye.
> 
> I also keep a log of any phantom bags I want but don’t have. For example, if I got dressed and needed a small black shoulder bag, I would note that in an Evernote I keep on my phone. When any “need” gets at least 5-7 ticks in a year, I start hunting that bag because I know it’s a real need. That way if I buy there isn’t guilt or uncertainty. It should fill a gap and be happily used. .
> 
> *With those processes, I’ve gone from buying 10-15 bags a year and then selling a bunch of those (crazy, right?) to only buying one bag in the last 23 months*. To be fair, DH has bought me 5 bags in that time but, I didn’t ask for or even hint for any of them so, I think it makes the point that I’m pretty bag content. LOL! The only way I’ve gotten here is to analyze what I needed and then *go ahead and finally get the bags I craved when and only when I knew I would also actually use them.* I wasted time, money, and mental drama on getting “almost” bags and / or telling myself I didn’t really want bag x (lie) and / or getting bags that we’re gorgeous but weren’t functional for how I live.
> 
> So, my two cents is
> 1) Think hard about what bags you adore and will actually use. Think about what you wear now. How can you make your next bag purchase even a better version of that, etc.
> 
> 2) Get rid of whatever you don’t actually wear. Bite the bullet - sell, gift or donate. Unworn bags take up space, tie up money, and create mental anguish.
> 
> and
> 3) When finances allow, go ahead and get what you truly adore that you will also reach for.
> 
> Side note. 5 bags. Wow!  I’m have 23 bags   (down from approx. 150) and think I’ll be happiest with approx. 30 bags.  I don’t think I could do just 5. I have an irrational cuckoo level of love for handbags.



*Sparkle, this is really so marvellous ** , as are your personal rules to live and buy bags by. You have come so far and that only comes from understanding yourself and what works for you.  
*
I suppose if I had to choose a 'name' bag that is my least favourite would still be a love but spoiled love. It would _either_ be my pale pink Paul Smith satchel that I use for work in Summer, as it's fairly heavy and the small pockets on the front a basically unusable as the little adorable bunny rabbit catches no longer turn since they were repaired by PS which left a bitter taste. The SA that dealt with me was rude, implying that old bags shouldn't be repaired, it was almost beneath her. The leather is very robust and keeps nicely despite the pale colour. My sister gave it to me and though we don't speak anymore (since my mother died) it still means something to me (and she's a big PS fan). 

The other under consideration for the dubious honour would be the metallic silver Cambridge Satchel, I basically use it as a chuck around. One of the two straps is a different thickness of leather and the finish is slightly rubbing off.. I bought it well after the 'craze' (basically the so-called influencer crowd been given freebies). I know most people don't do these up/open but I like things to be functional. I mean it's a basic bag and doesn't pretend to be anything else and it's very useful, this quality issue reminds me of its shortcomings. No Italian bag would be made this way

Sadly it seems both these bags are UK brands that use UK factories.


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> Okay, here's the results of my ironing project. Not major difference but better than before.
> (Before at the right, after at left.)



You're very brave


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Crud, crud, crud.
> 
> I mentioned I was sorta half looking for some bags. Well now, I REALLY need to get going but, in a different direction than I thought.
> 
> I’m wearing yellow gold jewelry much more than in the past. So, I’m going to go nuts if I don’t get a cute small gold bag. I love my gold Chanel Boy but, dang! It’s new medium size so, it’s sorta big on my frame. No worries for the most part but, when we go out in the evening, I really need something smaller. Argh! I wanted the gold Boy to be my *one* gold go to.
> 
> Sheesh!!! IMO, gold bags are sooooo hard to buy. The gold can easily get too orangey. Or, gold bags can look too prom-ish / evening-y. This is going to be tough.
> 
> I think that will eliminate the need I thought I had for a black bag w/ghw. At least, I’m going to try to make this so.
> 
> I also have GOT to get a carefree black shoulder / crossbody bag. No idea what I want here.   Maybe Prada nylon. I’ve been sorta looking for this kind of bag for a couple years now. It’s got to happen. I don’t have a non premier designer bag I can just throw on and do anything.
> 
> These two bags I’ll “count” in my collection along with the aforementioned potential future pink Chanel.
> 
> BUT!  I also need two purely functional bags. The first is a decent travel backpack. I think I found one but, it’s $400. I will spend far more than that on a “real” bag and not blink. So, why is it so hard for me to spend money on something purely functional that isn’t pretty. Lol!  I don’t count luggage as a handbag so, I’m mad I have to buy one.
> 
> I also need to get a new gym bag.
> 
> That’s 4-5 new bags I need to find.  But, I really have lost interest in hunting bags. Mainly because I’m not inspired by what’s out right now. Is there a bag fairy who can magically make the perfect bags appear in my hot little hands??



I like the idea of a black/ghw otherwise you could drive yourself mad


----------



## papertiger

ipsum said:


> Has anyone ironed ostritch? My Bays has some creases and I'm planning to iron it tomorrow.
> 
> @dcooney4 how's Jerome holding up? I got Billy. Loved the bubble lamb leather but the seams came undone after one week and there were glue residue all over the leather. Ended up returning.
> 
> 
> These questions are valid every month
> At the moment all my bags are my favourites because the least favourite has ended to my sale pile.
> Most useful: the brown camera bag and this waterproof leather gym sac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my goal to downsize my collection down to 5 but I realized I've 4 bags in alone during spring and summer  How do you guys keep yourself on ban island?



This thread is still on the mainland  

Bans (and diets) don't work for me personally.

I have slowed my buying to a single bag per year for the last few although have already bought two in 2019 and could add a third. I have a few more to sell as well.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> This favorite bag thing has me stumped. I always used to my speedy in de but as much as I still like the bag I don’t adore it as much. I think right I have a three way favorite my Prada, my Mulberry , Jerome Dreyfuss.  My most practical are my two most used run around bags Mz Wallace Micro Sutton in Lacquer and Jack Gomme le sac . Then my least favorite but I still love her look I just don’t love it on me is mbmj backpack . I could not narrow it down more that is why I didn’t answer sooner.



Your Mulberry is TDF


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> I was good until my mom asked me to find her a bag which is pretty (=photographs well but has to be low key), functional and durable. I haven't found yet the one my mom likes but found bunches which I do like.  I've even invited my mom to take any bag she likes from my collection but she said nah.... I'm pretty amazed that she has used the same bag I gifted her over 10 years ago all the time. She doesn't use other bags. This is only possible to a person who doesn't have bags as a hobby.... and now it's pretty beaten up for sure.
> 
> 
> That's good rule that I've to be ready to let go mentally two bags if I want one bag in.
> 
> 
> I bought through Monnier but returned to them used and stated the faults. They returned my money without any questions. I'll give Jerome a second try. I had my eye on classic black Bob but never found one in sale yet.
> 
> 
> You've pretty bags. I know how dreadful it'd be to let go such beautiful bags and you take good care of them. And your plant at work! It's still alive! Most of my plants died when the heat wave struck. I forgot to give them enough water...
> 
> 
> If the leather doesn't have any coating (like caviar or saffiano) it'd be fine when you iron it with the mildest heat and a cloth between and not using steam or at least use it mindfully if you have to because heat and humidity of the steam could damage the leather.
> 
> I'll let you guys know!
> 
> 
> I've got a bullet journal. I should now make a "need chart" on it.  Thanks for the tips.
> 
> That's quite a record, 23 months, 1 year and 11 months you've not bought any bags! My record has been less than a year. I'm not competely on ban. I've a tan bag on my list then I should be done. If I aim to 10 bags then reality would be I end up keeping 15-20 bags, so 5 is a good goal  If a dog chews all my bags I can function with 5 bags: my Neverfull acts like work/gym/travel bag, a computer bag, a evening bag, a small leisure/camera bag, a structured work bag. That's my true needs. Now I've 30-40 bags which is too many including 5 gym bag, 5 PC bag. The hardest part is definitely letting go!


It’s always interesting to me what we count and what we don’t. I don’t count any purely functional bags that I _have_ to have - luggage, gym bag, reusable shopping totes, travel backpack, etc.  I consider those household items and not really part of my wardrobe. 

I think most women just have one or two bags and use them til they are worn out. We’re the oddballs. 


dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, was the first time in a long time I didn't have the appropriate bag. I was wear a light colored cocktail dress in the evening and realized I had given away my light small dressier bag. I grabbed a little wristlet but it really didn't go.


Are you looking for one now? 


msd_bags said:


> The anniversary party for which I chaired the organizing committee was masquerade themed.  I wore a simple gown and I bought a cheap gold clutch to go with it. I’m not sure I can spend for those rare occasions.


I agree. It’s really hard for me to consider buying an expensive evening only bag. I do have the Dior and Fendi WOC’s that DH bought me that can serve as evening bags. But, they can also go to the mall  so I don’t mind the money he spent on them. 


tenKrat said:


> Thank you, @Sparkletastic.
> 
> This MIL is DH’s stepmother. She is pretty amazing for a woman in her mid-70s—-she is an active, civic-oriented lady, so she is always on-the-go, although she is technically “retired”.  She said if she doesn’t have an organized schedule and stops making goals, she might as well be dead. Her favorite workout in the gym?  Boxing.
> 
> DH’s mother is the complete opposite. It’s depressing to be in her company. Although she is in fair health, she complains a lot about all of her (mostly imagined) symptoms of what I call “Old Person Syndrome”.  She is quite tedious. My MILs demonstrate that, barring any severe, debilitating physical and/or mental impairment, one’s ATTITUDE is the most significant determinant of how well or poorly one ages.
> 
> Okay...so back to bags!
> 
> When larger bags are back in style, I won’t have much to put in my bag either. I will probably not care to follow the trend and continue wearing my small and medium bags.
> 
> There were two styles of LV Doras—-the stiff, very boxy, structured style and the “ultrasoft” style, of which mine are.
> 
> Yes, the sides of my Dora MMs cave in a little, giving them a more casual look. That is the aim with the “Ultrasoft”. My red Dora BB, on the other hand, maintains its full square shape; caved in sides on a small bag does not look good.


What an amazing woman! My mother has “old person syndrome” too.  It’s rough. 


tenKrat said:


> Totally off topic—-I love seeing people’s bookshelves in the background of their pics. I try to see what they like to read.
> 
> So, back on topic, I spy a Louis Vuitton book. I have a small collection of books about LV.


I’ve kept screen shots of the books people on tPF and FB have mentioned. Coincidentally, I promised myself today that I was going to download samples to get these photos off my phone today. 

I’ve never thought about getting books about a designer or design house. Note to self - get a pretty Dior table top book!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ipsum said:


> Okay, here's the results of my ironing project. Not major difference but better than before.
> (Before at the right, after at left.)


Wowsers!  That is an improvement. You are really brave. 


papertiger said:


> *Sparkle, this is really so marvellous ** , as are your personal rules to live and buy bags by. You have come so far and that only comes from understanding yourself and what works for you.
> *
> I suppose if I had to choose a 'name' bag that is my least favourite would still be a love but spoiled love. It would _either_ be my pale pink Paul Smith satchel that I use for work in Summer, as it's fairly heavy and the small pockets on the front a basically unusable as the little adorable bunny rabbit catches no longer turn since they were repaired by PS which left a bitter taste. The SA that dealt with me was rude, implying that old bags shouldn't be repaired, it was almost beneath her. The leather is very robust and keeps nicely despite the pale colour. My sister gave it to me and though we don't speak anymore (since my mother died) it still means something to me (and she's a big PS fan).
> 
> The other under consideration for the dubious honour would be the metallic silver Cambridge Satchel, I basically use it as a chuck around. One of the two straps is a different thickness of leather and the finish is slightly rubbing off.. I bought it well after the 'craze' (basically the so-called influencer crowd been given freebies). I know most people don't do these up/open but I like things to be functional. I mean it's a basic bag and doesn't pretend to be anything else and it's very useful, this quality issue reminds me of its shortcomings. No Italian bag would be made this way
> 
> Sadly it seems both these bags are UK brands that use UK factories.


Thanks for the love and support on my bag journey!  My bag collecting and buying was a hot mess when I joined tPF.  I’ve learned soooooo much from you and my other pocket friends on the thread. And, the accountability is awesome. 

I’ve always liked your silver Cambridge. It seems like the perfect workhorse with a bit of style. Good to know about the quality difference v.  Italian bags though. 

Also, I’m sorry to hear you and your sister aren’t speaking. Family can be difficult. 


papertiger said:


> I like the idea of a black/ghw otherwise you could drive yourself mad


I’m thinking you’re right. I’m really being very conscious of what I wish I had each day to see if a small gold will be enough or if I really do also need the black / ghw. 

My need list helped me avoid buying a red tote. I don’t know why I got fixated on owning one. I literally craved one. But, I marked it on my list and it didn’t get even one tick mark over two years.   Same for the white bag and small red shoulder bag I thought I had to have. I don’t know how I can really think I need something and have absolutely no practical use for it.


----------



## southernbelle43

ipsum said:


> Okay, here's the results of my ironing project. Not major difference but better than before.
> (Before at the right, after at left.)


Well I have never heard of ironing a handbag. This is a new one for me, lol. It looks lots better though.


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’re talking about managing our bags. Where I’m weak “collection” wise now is my wardrobe.

I swear I have been downsizing, rebuying and right sizing my wardrobe for years and can’t get it right.

Problem 1: I’ve moved to different 4 different climates in 9 years. For example, when I moved to Ann Arbor a couple years ago I had to stock up on cold weather clothes. Now I’ve moved to Dallas where it’s HOT in the summer and warm in spring and fall. So, I donated or gifted the majority of the coats / gloves / hats / boots / sweaters etc. I had amassed. God, what a waste of money!!!  Now, I REALLY need more lightweight casual dresses / open & strappy shoes, etc.

Problem 2: the world has changed. Almost no one wears suits in business anymore. So, I had a ton of suits / blazers etc. which weren’t getting worn. I just donated most of them and need to get rid of more. In their place, I need to buy more casual work dresses.

But, it’s not just work. People are more casual everywhere. In my non work life, I have *zero* desire to be as casual as most because I like pretty clothes. But, I also don’t want to be a ball gown and glass slippers gal in a t-shirt and leggings world. 

Problem 3: My lifestyle has changed. I’m totally done with child rearing, don’t own any pets, etc. Other than work, my life is a lot of play.(Hurray for having my kids young!  HA!!!) So, I don’t need super casual mom clothes for athletic events or messy capable clothes for pets. LOL!  My date night / girls night portion of my clothes needs to increase as a part of my wardrobe.

Poor DH is really struggling. I took him out on date night to a no silverware casual restaurant then a comedy club then a dance club on Friday. DH would dress like _James Bond does a GQ ad_ every day if he could. I think a love for cuff links is encoded in his DNA.  So, he was flummoxed on what to wear. I was laughing so hard as he stood puzzled and muttering in front of the closet, I could barely breathe!

So those are my wardrobe adventures. LOL! I feel like I’m almost starting over again.  What wardrobe quests are you on?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re talking about managing our bags. Where I’m weak “collection” wise now is my wardrobe.
> 
> I swear I have been downsizing, rebuying and right sizing my wardrobe for years and can’t get it right.
> 
> Problem 1: I’ve moved to different 4 different climates in 9 years. For example, when I moved to Ann Arbor a couple years ago I had to stock up on cold weather clothes. Now I’ve moved to Dallas where it’s HOT in the summer and warm in spring and fall. So, I donated or gifted the majority of the coats / gloves / hats / boots / sweaters etc. I had amassed. God, what a waste of money!!!  Now, I REALLY need more lightweight casual dresses / open & strappy shoes, etc.
> 
> Problem 2: the world has changed. Almost no one wears suits in business anymore. So, I had a ton of suits / blazers etc. which weren’t getting worn. I just donated most of them and need to get rid of more. In their place, I need to buy more casual work dresses.
> 
> But, it’s not just work. People are more casual everywhere. In my non work life, I have *zero* desire to be as casual as most because I like pretty clothes. But, I also don’t want to be a ball gown and glass slippers gal in a t-shirt and leggings world.
> 
> Problem 3: My lifestyle has changed. I’m totally done with child rearing, don’t own any pets, etc. Other than work, my life is a lot of play.(Hurray for having my kids young!  HA!!!) So, I don’t need super casual mom clothes for athletic events or messy capable clothes for pets. LOL!  My date night / girls night portion of my clothes needs to increase as a part of my wardrobe.
> 
> Poor DH is really struggling. I took him out to a no silverware casual restaurant / comedy club / dance club on Friday. DH would dress like _James Bond does a GQ ad_ every day if he could. I think a love for cuff links is encoded in his DNA.  So, he was flummoxed on what to wear. I was laughing so hard as he stood puzzled and muttering in front of the closet, I could barely breathe!
> 
> So those are my wardrobe adventures. LOL! I feel like I’m almost starting over again.  What wardrobe quests are you on?



I'll answer your question more fully later but I have some names for your warmer, more casual but pretty wardrobe

Rico - new label with money behind it. Still affordable even for pure silk. Very wearable. 
DVF - they do more than wrap dresses (Incidentally 'i'n' again, as are slip dresses). Wait for sales - I don't have to tell you) 
Ghost -  less expensive but in viscose rather than silk. 
Norma Kamali - strong shapes, often iin jersey, minimal fuss.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I'll answer your question more fully later but I have some names for your warmer, more casual but pretty wardrobe
> 
> Rico - new label with money behind it. Still affordable even for pure silk. Very wearable.
> DVF - they do more than wrap dresses (Incidentally 'i'n' again, as are slip dresses). Wait for sales - I don't have to tell you)
> Ghost -  less expensive but in viscose rather than silk.
> Norma Kamali - strong shapes, often iin jersey, minimal fuss.


Thanks! Running to look now!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I'll answer your question more fully later but I have some names for your warmer, more casual but pretty wardrobe
> 
> Rico - new label with money behind it. Still affordable even for pure silk. Very wearable.
> DVF - they do more than wrap dresses (Incidentally 'i'n' again, as are slip dresses). Wait for sales - I don't have to tell you)
> Ghost -  less expensive but in viscose rather than silk.
> Norma Kamali - strong shapes, often iin jersey, minimal fuss.


is the first RiCo or RiXo?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Your Mulberry is TDF


Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Crud, crud, crud.
> 
> I mentioned I was sorta half looking for some bags. Well now, I REALLY need to get going but, in a different direction than I thought.
> 
> I think that will eliminate the need I thought I had for a black bag w/ghw. At least, I’m going to try to make this so.
> 
> I also have GOT to get a carefree black shoulder / crossbody bag. No idea what I want here.   Maybe Prada nylon. I’ve been sorta looking for this kind of bag for a couple years now. It’s got to happen. I don’t have a non premier designer bag I can just throw on and do anything.
> 
> These two bags I’ll “count” in my collection along with the aforementioned potential future pink Chanel.
> 
> BUT!  I also need two purely functional bags. The first is a decent travel backpack. I think I found one but, it’s $400. I will spend far more than that on a “real” bag and not blink. So, why is it so hard for me to spend money on something purely functional that isn’t pretty. Lol!  I don’t count luggage as a handbag so, I’m mad I have to buy one.
> 
> I also need to get a new gym bag.
> 
> That’s 4-5 new bags I need to find.  But, I really have lost interest in hunting bags. Mainly because I’m not inspired by what’s out right now. Is there a bag fairy who can magically make the perfect bags appear in my hot little hands??




If you're wearing yellow gold jewelry more, why don't you venture into YG hardware for bags?  I started out going for silver-toned hardware, but now I am more partial to gold-tone.  For example, when I order with Marco Massaccesi, there is a choice for hardware.  I normally go for yellow gold nowadays.  I feel silver-tone is more casual.

Would you consider this for a gym bag?  I think it's cute.










ipsum said:


> Okay, here's the results of my ironing project. Not major difference but better than before.
> (Before at the right, after at left.)


I think you did a good job!!  


papertiger said:


> *Sparkle, this is really so marvellous ** , as are your personal rules to live and buy bags by. You have come so far and that only comes from understanding yourself and what works for you.
> *
> I suppose if I had to choose a 'name' bag that is my least favourite would still be a love but spoiled love. It would _either_ be my pale pink Paul Smith satchel that I use for work in Summer, as it's fairly heavy and the small pockets on the front a basically unusable as the little adorable bunny rabbit catches no longer turn since they were repaired by PS which left a bitter taste. The SA that dealt with me was rude, implying that old bags shouldn't be repaired, it was almost beneath her. The leather is very robust and keeps nicely despite the pale colour. My sister gave it to me and though we don't speak anymore (since my mother died) it still means something to me (and she's a big PS fan).
> 
> The other under consideration for the dubious honour would be the metallic silver Cambridge Satchel, I basically use it as a chuck around. One of the two straps is a different thickness of leather and the finish is slightly rubbing off.. I bought it well after the 'craze' (basically the so-called influencer crowd been given freebies). I know most people don't do these up/open but I like things to be functional. I mean it's a basic bag and doesn't pretend to be anything else and it's very useful, this quality issue reminds me of its shortcomings. No Italian bag would be made this way
> 
> Sadly it seems both these bags are UK brands that use UK factories.


Speaking of Paul Smith bags, I saw some multi-colored pieces at Yoox.com.  Beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re talking about managing our bags. Where I’m weak “collection” wise now is my wardrobe.
> 
> I swear I have been downsizing, rebuying and right sizing my wardrobe for years and can’t get it right.
> 
> Problem 1: I’ve moved to different 4 different climates in 9 years. For example, when I moved to Ann Arbor a couple years ago I had to stock up on cold weather clothes. Now I’ve moved to Dallas where it’s HOT in the summer and warm in spring and fall. So, I donated or gifted the majority of the coats / gloves / hats / boots / sweaters etc. I had amassed. God, what a waste of money!!!  Now, I REALLY need more lightweight casual dresses / open & strappy shoes, etc.
> 
> Problem 2: the world has changed. Almost no one wears suits in business anymore. So, I had a ton of suits / blazers etc. which weren’t getting worn. I just donated most of them and need to get rid of more. In their place, I need to buy more casual work dresses.
> 
> But, it’s not just work. People are more casual everywhere. In my non work life, I have *zero* desire to be as casual as most because I like pretty clothes. But, I also don’t want to be a ball gown and glass slippers gal in a t-shirt and leggings world.
> 
> Problem 3: My lifestyle has changed. I’m totally done with child rearing, don’t own any pets, etc. Other than work, my life is a lot of play.(Hurray for having my kids young!  HA!!!) So, I don’t need super casual mom clothes for athletic events or messy capable clothes for pets. LOL!  My date night / girls night portion of my clothes needs to increase as a part of my wardrobe.
> 
> Poor DH is really struggling. I took him out on date night to a no silverware casual restaurant then a comedy club then a dance club on Friday. DH would dress like _James Bond does a GQ ad_ every day if he could. I think a love for cuff links is encoded in his DNA.  So, he was flummoxed on what to wear. I was laughing so hard as he stood puzzled and muttering in front of the closet, I could barely breathe!
> 
> So those are my wardrobe adventures. LOL! I feel like I’m almost starting over again.  What wardrobe quests are you on?


I've been buying some pieces also lately, but mostly items on sale. 

Regarding your Problem 1, as you know I live in a tropical country.  But I spent a lot of time and money last year stocking up on cold weather clothing!!!  I do travel, but of course, luggage space and weight are considerations so I cannot possibly bring all outercoats that I want!  Talk of impractical buys for me!  And also recently, I went from 0 formal wear to 4!  Zero because I rarely have events that go beyond semi-formal.  Now I have 2 events, but yeah, 4 long gown and 1 cocktail dress in 2 months.

On Problem 2, I've noticed this too in my industry.  Only (highly paid ) foreign consultants wear suits, and not always at that.  Well dressed ladies normally are in dresses or smart trousers and soft blouses.  And the younger ones, in heels.  I've limited my purchase of blazers and I try to look for non-sleeveless dresses (in part because offices are air-conditioned and sometimes set too cold for me).

Btw, a question, are sleeveless dresses, say shift dresses, considered not apt for office just because they are sleeveless (even if the material is formal enough)?


----------



## dyyong

whateve said:


> I can't think of a single $20,000 fashion purchase I want. Maybe I would take it, whatever it is, then sell it to buy what I really want!


+1


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> is the first RiCo or RiXo?



Yes, sorry my autocorrect is a disaster. Rixo


----------



## dyyong

My bags has comes and go , he process tends to changes to with kids grows LOL
Handheld pre-kids, BIG bag after kids because used it as “diaper” bag too, as the kids are older nowadays changed to mostly crossbody bag. and now I am leaning back to handheld with shoulder strap option.
Have a few styles absolutely adores but just didn’t work for me, like Chloe Edith!! YSL Muse 2 in nubuck, just to name a couple ^_^
Until very recently I starts using Tod’s small re-styling Bauletto, and rediscover how functional and cute it is, not to mention the style is timeless (at least to me).
I haven’t bought any bags since January and that is until 2 weeks ago, what happened? I starts browsing PF!! Bought 2 premium bags, one oldies but great price, 2nd is on the way, and ordered the infamous camera bag by leatherology last night ended my search for a camera bag in black and decent size that won’t require to break my bank account.
Also take some least favorites bags out hiding from the closet to display with the hopes will rotates more and not buying, but full confession I do have 3 more bags in mind list just waiting for right timing, but at the meantime still trying to sell a few ^_^


----------



## dcooney4

I have been ruthless lately. My lifestyle has changed quite a bit and now I rarely need a big tote, so I sold another big one. I do get a bit scared that I might be on a clearing the closet binge but so far no regrets.


----------



## dcooney4

As far as needing a light evening bag goes  I saw a photo of me from Saturday night and hated the look so I am getting rid of the dress.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re talking about managing our bags. Where I’m weak “collection” wise now is my wardrobe.
> 
> I swear I have been downsizing, rebuying and right sizing my wardrobe for years and can’t get it right.
> 
> Problem 1: I’ve moved to different 4 different climates in 9 years. For example, when I moved to Ann Arbor a couple years ago I had to stock up on cold weather clothes. Now I’ve moved to Dallas where it’s HOT in the summer and warm in spring and fall. So, I donated or gifted the majority of the coats / gloves / hats / boots / sweaters etc. I had amassed. God, what a waste of money!!!  Now, I REALLY need more lightweight casual dresses / open & strappy shoes, etc.
> 
> Problem 2: the world has changed. Almost no one wears suits in business anymore. So, I had a ton of suits / blazers etc. which weren’t getting worn. I just donated most of them and need to get rid of more. In their place, I need to buy more casual work dresses.
> 
> But, it’s not just work. People are more casual everywhere. In my non work life, I have *zero* desire to be as casual as most because I like pretty clothes. But, I also don’t want to be a ball gown and glass slippers gal in a t-shirt and leggings world.
> 
> Problem 3: My lifestyle has changed. I’m totally done with child rearing, don’t own any pets, etc. Other than work, my life is a lot of play.(Hurray for having my kids young!  HA!!!) So, I don’t need super casual mom clothes for athletic events or messy capable clothes for pets. LOL!  My date night / girls night portion of my clothes needs to increase as a part of my wardrobe.
> 
> Poor DH is really struggling. I took him out on date night to a no silverware casual restaurant then a comedy club then a dance club on Friday. DH would dress like _James Bond does a GQ ad_ every day if he could. I think a love for cuff links is encoded in his DNA.  So, he was flummoxed on what to wear. I was laughing so hard as he stood puzzled and muttering in front of the closet, I could barely breathe!
> 
> So those are my wardrobe adventures. LOL! I feel like I’m almost starting over again.  What wardrobe quests are you on?



To answer you more fully in addition to the list above.

P1. I used to live in the Arctic so everything was extreme weather. It can get surprisingly warm in the Summer as the days never end. It also means I have quite. few furs because I sweat in those nylon 'sleeping bag' coats. I would keep a few things for travel, otherwise relieve yourself of the excess.

P.2 My place of work could be ultra-casual but I don't care I dress like me since there's no official dress-code. I get the feeling you will also resent having to dress like everyone else whatever the trend(s). 

P3. Hooray! Go for it! Challenge, not a problem.

Let your DH dress like JB, you can be anyone of the Bond girls or a female 'Jenny' Bond 

My wardrobe quest is over, I have everything I need, but I want to dress more smartly when AW comes. As for my bags, I just want to use them.


----------



## Annabel Lee

msd_bags said:


> The anniversary party for which I chaired the organizing committee was masquerade themed.  I wore a simple gown and I bought a cheap gold clutch to go with it. I’m not sure I can spend for those rare occasions.



I go back and forth on this. Last year, I spent $200 on five or six inexpensive clutches in different colors so I could always at least have a match for dressy occasions. While I'm happy with the bags, the extra clutter annoys me a little, and sometimes I think a cheap bag with a fabulous dress brings down the look a little. I'm tentatively looking at high-end evening bags in basic shapes/colors, but I hate to spend on things I won't use. I probably should do what you did here, and just buy for the occasion. 



tenKrat said:


> Thank you, @Sparkletastic.
> 
> This MIL is DH’s stepmother. She is pretty amazing for a woman in her mid-70s—-she is an active, civic-oriented lady, so she is always on-the-go, although she is technically “retired”.  She said if she doesn’t have an organized schedule and stops making goals, she might as well be dead. Her favorite workout in the gym?  Boxing.
> 
> DH’s mother is the complete opposite. It’s depressing to be in her company. Although she is in fair health, she complains a lot about all of her (mostly imagined) symptoms of what I call “Old Person Syndrome”.  She is quite tedious. My MILs demonstrate that, barring any severe, debilitating physical and/or mental impairment, one’s ATTITUDE is the most significant determinant of how well or poorly one ages.
> 
> Okay...so back to bags!
> 
> When larger bags are back in style, I won’t have much to put in my bag either. I will probably not care to follow the trend and continue wearing my small and medium bags.
> 
> There were two styles of LV Doras—-the stiff, very boxy, structured style and the “ultrasoft” style, of which mine are.
> 
> Yes, the sides of my Dora MMs cave in a little, giving them a more casual look. That is the aim with the “Ultrasoft”. My red Dora BB, on the other hand, maintains its full square shape; caved in sides on a small bag does not look good.



Good for your stepmother-in-law! Your Doras are lovely--good to know about how they maintain their shape. I'm always at least a little on the prowl for these.



ipsum said:


> Okay, here's the results of my ironing project. Not major difference but better than before.
> (Before at the right, after at left.)


You've got nerves of steel for sure, and I definitely see improvement! 



papertiger said:


> *Sparkle, this is really so marvellous ** , as are your personal rules to live and buy bags by. You have come so far and that only comes from understanding yourself and what works for you.
> *
> I suppose if I had to choose a 'name' bag that is my least favourite would still be a love but spoiled love. It would _either_ be my pale pink Paul Smith satchel that I use for work in Summer, as it's fairly heavy and the small pockets on the front a basically unusable as the little adorable bunny rabbit catches no longer turn since they were repaired by PS which left a bitter taste. The SA that dealt with me was rude, implying that old bags shouldn't be repaired, it was almost beneath her. The leather is very robust and keeps nicely despite the pale colour. My sister gave it to me and though we don't speak anymore (since my mother died) it still means something to me (and she's a big PS fan).
> 
> The other under consideration for the dubious honour would be the metallic silver Cambridge Satchel, I basically use it as a chuck around. One of the two straps is a different thickness of leather and the finish is slightly rubbing off.. I bought it well after the 'craze' (basically the so-called influencer crowd been given freebies). I know most people don't do these up/open but I like things to be functional. I mean it's a basic bag and doesn't pretend to be anything else and it's very useful, this quality issue reminds me of its shortcomings. No Italian bag would be made this way
> 
> Sadly it seems both these bags are UK brands that use UK factories.



Sorry about your sister. 

I got rid of my Cambridge Satchel. I remember your talking about how Hermes Bambou was the perfect shade of green and could read as warm or cool. When I started looking for a green bag, I wanted to start cheap, but I wanted a green that was as versatile as you described. The satchel was perfect colorwise, but the opening was annoying, and I thought the quality just wasn't there. 



Sparkletastic said:


> We’re talking about managing our bags. Where I’m weak “collection” wise now is my wardrobe.
> 
> I swear I have been downsizing, rebuying and right sizing my wardrobe for years and can’t get it right.
> 
> Problem 1: I’ve moved to different 4 different climates in 9 years. For example, when I moved to Ann Arbor a couple years ago I had to stock up on cold weather clothes. Now I’ve moved to Dallas where it’s HOT in the summer and warm in spring and fall. So, I donated or gifted the majority of the coats / gloves / hats / boots / sweaters etc. I had amassed. God, what a waste of money!!!  Now, I REALLY need more lightweight casual dresses / open & strappy shoes, etc.
> 
> Problem 2: the world has changed. Almost no one wears suits in business anymore. So, I had a ton of suits / blazers etc. which weren’t getting worn. I just donated most of them and need to get rid of more. In their place, I need to buy more casual work dresses.
> 
> But, it’s not just work. People are more casual everywhere. In my non work life, I have *zero* desire to be as casual as most because I like pretty clothes. But, I also don’t want to be a ball gown and glass slippers gal in a t-shirt and leggings world.
> 
> Problem 3: My lifestyle has changed. I’m totally done with child rearing, don’t own any pets, etc. Other than work, my life is a lot of play.(Hurray for having my kids young!  HA!!!) So, I don’t need super casual mom clothes for athletic events or messy capable clothes for pets. LOL!  My date night / girls night portion of my clothes needs to increase as a part of my wardrobe.
> 
> Poor DH is really struggling. I took him out on date night to a no silverware casual restaurant then a comedy club then a dance club on Friday. DH would dress like _James Bond does a GQ ad_ every day if he could. I think a love for cuff links is encoded in his DNA.  So, he was flummoxed on what to wear. I was laughing so hard as he stood puzzled and muttering in front of the closet, I could barely breathe!
> 
> So those are my wardrobe adventures. LOL! I feel like I’m almost starting over again.  What wardrobe quests are you on?



I always have a wardrobe quest, haha. My main one right now is nice-looking blouses that don't need to be dry-cleaned. A couple years ago, I tried to take my wardrobe up a notch by buying fewer/higher-quality pieces, but a lot of those were of course dry-clean only, and I feel like I'm about at my limit for how many dry-clean pieces I'm willing to keep in rotation.  So I'm taking the opposite approach and trying to downscale my closet a bit by buying more tops I don't have to baby so much.

Also, I recently bought my first-ever pair of black jeans (I know, I'm so late to the party), and I've really enjoyed working them into my closet. So I'm also looking particularly at tops that look great with black jeans. For the longest time, I was really resistant to any denim other than blue --you'd just never see me in yellow or mint or white because it's not my style, but I had both olive and gray, and I got rid of both because they just weren't as versatile as I wanted. But the black has really surprised me, and they've added a lot to my outfits. 

On another wardrobe question, is there a type of clothing you've only just begun wearing and now really like?


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> I go back and forth on this. Last year, I spent $200 on five or six inexpensive clutches in different colors so I could always at least have a match for dressy occasions. While I'm happy with the bags, the extra clutter annoys me a little, and sometimes I think a cheap bag with a fabulous dress brings down the look a little. I'm tentatively looking at high-end evening bags in basic shapes/colors, but I hate to spend on things I won't use. I probably should do what you did here, and just buy for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for your stepmother-in-law! Your Doras are lovely--good to know about how they maintain their shape. I'm always at least a little on the prowl for these.
> 
> 
> You've got nerves of steel for sure, and I definitely see improvement!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your sister.
> 
> I got rid of my Cambridge Satchel. I remember your talking about how Hermes Bambou was the perfect shade of green and could read as warm or cool. When I started looking for a green bag, I wanted to start cheap, but I wanted a green that was as versatile as you described. The satchel was perfect colorwise, but the opening was annoying, and I thought the quality just wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a wardrobe quest, haha. My main one right now is nice-looking blouses that don't need to be dry-cleaned. A couple years ago, I tried to take my wardrobe up a notch by buying fewer/higher-quality pieces, but a lot of those were of course dry-clean only, and I feel like I'm about at my limit for how many dry-clean pieces I'm willing to keep in rotation.  So I'm taking the opposite approach and trying to downscale my closet a bit by buying more tops I don't have to baby so much.
> 
> Also, I recently bought my first-ever pair of black jeans (I know, I'm so late to the party), and I've really enjoyed working them into my closet. So I'm also looking particularly at tops that look great with black jeans. For the longest time, I was really resistant to any denim other than blue --you'd just never see me in yellow or mint or white because it's not my style, but I had both olive and gray, and I got rid of both because they just weren't as versatile as I wanted. But the black has really surprised me, and they've added a lot to my outfits.
> 
> On another wardrobe question, is there a type of clothing you've only just begun wearing and now really like?



Agreed. A great pop bag in a special colour is always special. The bag itself should;d also make us want to carry it.

I bought the Cambridge in the sale, it is slightly rough and ready but I think that's also reflected in the price and in the way/where I carry/use it so I'm not sorry I bought it BUT  I didn't realise the leather was so different one strap to another.


----------



## CoachMaven

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, @Sparkletastic.
> DH’s mother is the complete opposite. It’s depressing to be in her company. Although she is in fair health, she complains a lot about all of her (mostly imagined) symptoms of what I call “Old Person Syndrome”.  She is quite tedious. My MILs demonstrate that, barring any severe, debilitating physical and/or mental impairment, one’s ATTITUDE is the most significant determinant of how well or poorly one ages.



I completely agree with this. Dh's grandmother- who he considers his mother, she raised him, is 93 and very active and vivacious. She still visits with her girlfriend who lives up the road, is involved in her local rec center, and has very few health problems. My mother, on the other hand, who is 24 yrs younger than her is a lot like your dh's bio mother. It can be quite frustrating, attitude and how you look at life definitely makes a huge difference!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re talking about managing our bags. Where I’m weak “collection” wise now is my wardrobe.
> 
> I swear I have been downsizing, rebuying and right sizing my wardrobe for years and can’t get it right.
> 
> Problem 1: I’ve moved to different 4 different climates in 9 years. For example, when I moved to Ann Arbor a couple years ago I had to stock up on cold weather clothes. Now I’ve moved to Dallas where it’s HOT in the summer and warm in spring and fall. So, I donated or gifted the majority of the coats / gloves / hats / boots / sweaters etc. I had amassed. God, what a waste of money!!!  Now, I REALLY need more lightweight casual dresses / open & strappy shoes, etc.
> 
> Problem 2: the world has changed. Almost no one wears suits in business anymore. So, I had a ton of suits / blazers etc. which weren’t getting worn. I just donated most of them and need to get rid of more. In their place, I need to buy more casual work dresses.
> 
> But, it’s not just work. People are more casual everywhere. In my non work life, I have *zero* desire to be as casual as most because I like pretty clothes. But, I also don’t want to be a ball gown and glass slippers gal in a t-shirt and leggings world.
> 
> Problem 3: My lifestyle has changed. I’m totally done with child rearing, don’t own any pets, etc. Other than work, my life is a lot of play.(Hurray for having my kids young!  HA!!!) So, I don’t need super casual mom clothes for athletic events or messy capable clothes for pets. LOL!  My date night / girls night portion of my clothes needs to increase as a part of my wardrobe.
> 
> Poor DH is really struggling. I took him out on date night to a no silverware casual restaurant then a comedy club then a dance club on Friday. DH would dress like _James Bond does a GQ ad_ every day if he could. I think a love for cuff links is encoded in his DNA.  So, he was flummoxed on what to wear. I was laughing so hard as he stood puzzled and muttering in front of the closet, I could barely breathe!
> 
> So those are my wardrobe adventures. LOL! I feel like I’m almost starting over again.  What wardrobe quests are you on?



We moved from the NY/NJ area to Boston 13 years ago and although you’d think the climate is the same, I have never bought so much outerwear in my life since moving here. There are so many extremes, and the weather is so changeable, I keep finding needs for new coats and jackets. I’d love to live in a more moderate climate.

My current wardrobe quest is dresses. Casual dresses that aren’t terribly expensive, to be exact. Every summer, I get flummoxed and unhappy because my hot weather clothes don’t fit my style. I go from jeans, boots, leather jackets and scarves to shorts and t-shirts. The bit of edge that exists in my wardrobe in cooler weather evaporates in the summer heat. I’m starting to hate my summer clothes. So I’m on the hunt for a few dresses, that will hopefully be casual but more polished than shorts, that will help get me out of my rut.

I have to say, kudos to your DH for channeling Bond! Too many guys look like they slept in their clothes, IMO. It’s nice to hear about one who puts in the effort!


----------



## catsinthebag

I am so terribly behind in this thread .... here are my answers to what feel now like old questions:

Favorite bag: my Barenia Kelly. I love the Kelly, love barenia leather, love the rugged, Indiana Jones vibe of the patina’d leather. It’s my grab-in-case-of-fire bag, because I don’t know if I’d ever be able to replace it. It is not, however, my most used or practical bag because the clasp can be cumbersome and saddle leather is not lightweight. 

Most practical bag: Probably a tie between my Hermes Evelynes and my LV Speedy in black Empreinte leather. The Evelyne is such an easy bag to use, and the Speedy ticks a lot of boxes: small-ish but fits a lot, crossbody strap, outside pocket for my phone, and a style that can go most places.

Least favorite bag: I mulled this one for a while. I think it would have to be my LV Totally PM in Damier Ebene canvas. I appreciate the practicality/durability of coated canvas, but the ubiquitous pattern isn’t really my thing. I’ve been hanging on to it because it is lightweight, waterproof, and a good style and size for me, but it may be the next bag to go if it doesn’t get used this fall.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> *Sparkle, this is really so marvellous ** , as are your personal rules to live and buy bags by. You have come so far and that only comes from understanding yourself and what works for you.
> *
> I suppose if I had to choose a 'name' bag that is my least favourite would still be a love but spoiled love. It would _either_ be my pale pink Paul Smith satchel that I use for work in Summer, as it's fairly heavy and the small pockets on the front a basically unusable as the little adorable bunny rabbit catches no longer turn since they were repaired by PS which left a bitter taste. The SA that dealt with me was rude, implying that old bags shouldn't be repaired, it was almost beneath her. The leather is very robust and keeps nicely despite the pale colour. My sister gave it to me and though we don't speak anymore (since my mother died) it still means something to me (and she's a big PS fan).
> 
> The other under consideration for the dubious honour would be the metallic silver Cambridge Satchel, I basically use it as a chuck around. One of the two straps is a different thickness of leather and the finish is slightly rubbing off.. I bought it well after the 'craze' (basically the so-called influencer crowd been given freebies). I know most people don't do these up/open but I like things to be functional. I mean it's a basic bag and doesn't pretend to be anything else and it's very useful, this quality issue reminds me of its shortcomings. No Italian bag would be made this way
> 
> Sadly it seems both these bags are UK brands that use UK factories.



I’m sorry to hear about your sister... my sister is my only sibling and it would be devastating if we weren’t speaking. I hope you can find your way back to each other.

Interesting that your quality problems have both been with English brands, or maybe more to the point, non-Italian, non-French brands.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I completely agree with this. Dh's grandmother- who he considers his mother, she raised him, is 93 and very active and vivacious. She still visits with her girlfriend who lives up the road, is involved in her local rec center, and has very few health problems. My mother, on the other hand, who is 24 yrs younger than her is a lot like your dh's bio mother. It can be quite frustrating, attitude and how you look at life definitely makes a huge difference!


I feel I need to stick up for old people who can't do everything other old people can. We all age differently, and attitude isn't the only thing that affects your health. You can't just wish yourself healthy. My MIL was spry up until a few weeks before her death at 95. We aren't all as lucky. It is extremely frustrating when people think you are imagining your symptoms and don't take you seriously.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> I feel I need to stick up for old people who can't do everything other old people can. We all age differently, and attitude isn't the only thing that affects your health. You can't just wish yourself healthy. My MIL was spry up until a few weeks before her death at 95. We aren't all as lucky. It is extremely frustrating when people think you are imagining your symptoms and don't take you seriously.



I hear you, but I didn’t take what was being said as necessarily health-related. I have a friend who is 97. Of course she has health issues — her hearing is shot, she needs to use a walker, and although she doesn’t talk about it, she confessed to me once that she has a lot of aches and pains. She is an absolute joy to be around, wants to keep learning things, keeps in touch with people (she was a teacher and has former students who still write to her after 40 some-odd years). She can’t drive anymore so she has gotten to know several of the local taxi drivers who take her where she needs to go. She has a constant flow of people who write and visit because she’s become so dear to so many people.

OTOH, my MIL lived to the age of 91. She wasn’t an unpleasant person, but it was hard for me to be around her. She was in great physical shape for her age (until a few weeks before her death), but she didn’t take advantage of it. She never wanted to go anywhere or do anything. She had no natural curiosity, so she never asked about your life beyond the cursory “How are you?” She never did anything for herself. I feel bad complaining about her because I know I could have done far, far worse in the MIL category, but it was just _work_ to be around her. I think being curious about things and caring about other people goes a long way toward people wanting to hang around with you when you’re old!


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your sister... my sister is my only sibling and it would be devastating if we weren’t speaking. I hope you can find your way back to each other.
> 
> Interesting that your quality problems have both been with English brands, or maybe more to the point, non-Italian, non-French brands.



Perhaps I was just thinking out loud, most UK products are made very well - thinking about handmade Pickett of London (I have 4 of their bags) and my Launer wallet etc.


----------



## tenKrat

CoachMaven said:


> I completely agree with this. Dh's grandmother- who he considers his mother, she raised him, is 93 and very active and vivacious. She still visits with her girlfriend who lives up the road, is involved in her local rec center, and has very few health problems. My mother, on the other hand, who is 24 yrs younger than her is a lot like your dh's bio mother. It can be quite frustrating, attitude and how you look at life definitely makes a huge difference!


I appreciate your input, @CoachMaven.  Your DH’s grandmother is a role model for positive living and the active pursuit of one’s happiness and health.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I am so terribly behind in this thread .... here are my answers to what feel now like old questions:
> 
> Favorite bag: my Barenia Kelly. I love the Kelly, love barenia leather, love the rugged, Indiana Jones vibe of the patina’d leather. It’s my grab-in-case-of-fire bag, because I don’t know if I’d ever be able to replace it. It is not, however, my most used or practical bag because the clasp can be cumbersome and saddle leather is not lightweight.
> 
> Most practical bag: Probably a tie between my Hermes Evelynes and my LV Speedy in black Empreinte leather. The Evelyne is such an easy bag to use, and the Speedy ticks a lot of boxes: small-ish but fits a lot, crossbody strap, outside pocket for my phone, and a style that can go most places.
> 
> Least favorite bag: I mulled this one for a while. I think it would have to be my LV Totally PM in Damier Ebene canvas. I appreciate the practicality/durability of coated canvas, but the ubiquitous pattern isn’t really my thing. I’ve been hanging on to it because it is lightweight, waterproof, and a good style and size for me, but it may be the next bag to go if it doesn’t get used this fall.


 When I first got my MM Totally I really loved and used it. Then I just got tired of it. I finally sold it this year. It was very practical but I just wasn't using it anymore. I still have the neverful in mono mm but I haven't been using that either. If I don't end up using it by the end of the year that may go too.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Perhaps I was just thinking out loud, most UK products are made very well - thinking about handmade Pickett of London (I have 4 of their bags) and my Launer wallet etc.


Which are your absolute favorite UK brands. I am thinking of possibly getting one when there, unless some other pretty distracts me. lol


----------



## tenKrat

catsinthebag said:


> I hear you, but I didn’t take what was being said as necessarily health-related. I have a friend who is 97. Of course she has health issues — her hearing is shot, she needs to use a walker, and although she doesn’t talk about it, she confessed to me once that she has a lot of aches and pains. She is an absolute joy to be around, wants to keep learning things, keeps in touch with people (she was a teacher and has former students who still write to her after 40 some-odd years). She can’t drive anymore so she has gotten to know several of the local taxi drivers who take her where she needs to go. She has a constant flow of people who write and visit because she’s become so dear to so many people.
> 
> OTOH, my MIL lived to the age of 91. She wasn’t an unpleasant person, but it was hard for me to be around her. She was in great physical shape for her age (until a few weeks before her death), but she didn’t take advantage of it. She never wanted to go anywhere or do anything. She had no natural curiosity, so she never asked about your life beyond the cursory “How are you?” She never did anything for herself. I feel bad complaining about her because I know I could have done far, far worse in the MIL category, but it was just _work_ to be around her. I think being curious about things and caring about other people goes a long way toward people wanting to hang around with you when you’re old!


@catsinthebag, yes!  What you’ve said about your 97 year old friend (managing her health issues in a positive way) was my main point.

My MIL complains about her bad knees but refuses to use her cane. She frequently talks about her friends’ and aquaintances’ (people we don’t know) infirmities and doesn’t talk about much else. She is mired down in issues of old age and won’t think of or do anything else.

I didn’t mean to minimize the difficulties of those who have more serious physical and mental conditions. I was speaking more of people’s attitudes toward aging.


----------



## tenKrat

And because I brought the subject of aging up, I will now lay it to rest. 

Regarding @Sparkletastic ‘s question about our wardrobe pursuits, I recently bought several pairs of those nylon/elastane cargo pants by Columbia in different neutral and camouflage colors.  I like them a lot for travel. 

I’m now sort of looking for black boots with studs. I’m eyeing this pair by Coach:


----------



## tenKrat

I must say that I only mostly wear those cargo pants on the plane. You know on the show, “Big Bang Theory” how Sheldon has “bus pants”?  Well, these cargo pants are my “plane pants”.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Which are your absolute favorite UK brands. I am thinking of possibly getting one when there, unless some other pretty distracts me. lol



Most traditional UK worships were more geared to men's bags, suitcases and sports (shooting etc) rather than women's bags.

Descending price order:
Asprey 
William and Son 
Launer 
Mulberry - I think they had a tricky patch but I like them _and_ they're having a sale right now
Pickett of London

Wish Tanner Krolle were still going - I don't know what happened, Chanel bought them and then they disappeared 

Casual-contemporary, 
Modalu are pretty good. I'm not sure where there bags are manufactured though 
Fairfax and favour, pretty sure these are made in Spain but hey ho. Very popular with the younger set at my club.


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> And because I brought the subject of aging up, I will now lay it to rest.
> 
> Regarding @Sparkletastic ‘s question about our wardrobe pursuits, I recently bought several pairs of those nylon/elastane cargo pants by Columbia in different neutral and camouflage colors.  I like them a lot for travel.
> 
> I’m now sort of looking for black boots with studs. I’m eyeing this pair by Coach:
> View attachment 4502577



Well, I'm glad you brought-up the subject of boots LOVE THOSE. They seem good value for Coach. How will you style them? 

I ordered 2 new pair from Doc Martens on Friday (current pair cracking). One pair new in called Skivers Hi https://www.drmartens.com/uk/en_gb/p/23921001 that I'm hoping won't crack because the leather look much softer and a pair of pewter glitter Jadons https://www.drmartens.com/uk/en_gb/p/24812041# as extras from the sale, more before Winter hits and with bare legs. 

I wear boots 80% year but I still should operate 2 in and 2 out system


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Perhaps I was just thinking out loud, most UK products are made very well - thinking about handmade Pickett of London (I have 4 of their bags) and my Launer wallet etc.



One of my favorite brands overall is Burberry. I have several coats, a few scarves, and had a handbag by them many years ago. No quality issues with anything.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re talking about managing our bags. Where I’m weak “collection” wise now is my wardrobe.
> 
> I swear I have been downsizing, rebuying and right sizing my wardrobe for years and can’t get it right.
> 
> Problem 1: I’ve moved to different 4 different climates in 9 years. For example, when I moved to Ann Arbor a couple years ago I had to stock up on cold weather clothes. Now I’ve moved to Dallas where it’s HOT in the summer and warm in spring and fall. So, I donated or gifted the majority of the coats / gloves / hats / boots / sweaters etc. I had amassed. God, what a waste of money!!!  Now, I REALLY need more lightweight casual dresses / open & strappy shoes, etc.
> 
> Problem 2: the world has changed. Almost no one wears suits in business anymore. So, I had a ton of suits / blazers etc. which weren’t getting worn. I just donated most of them and need to get rid of more. In their place, I need to buy more casual work dresses.
> 
> But, it’s not just work. People are more casual everywhere. In my non work life, I have *zero* desire to be as casual as most because I like pretty clothes. But, I also don’t want to be a ball gown and glass slippers gal in a t-shirt and leggings world.
> 
> Problem 3: My lifestyle has changed. I’m totally done with child rearing, don’t own any pets, etc. Other than work, my life is a lot of play.(Hurray for having my kids young!  HA!!!) So, I don’t need super casual mom clothes for athletic events or messy capable clothes for pets. LOL!  My date night / girls night portion of my clothes needs to increase as a part of my wardrobe.
> 
> Poor DH is really struggling. I took him out on date night to a no silverware casual restaurant then a comedy club then a dance club on Friday. DH would dress like _James Bond does a GQ ad_ every day if he could. I think a love for cuff links is encoded in his DNA.  So, he was flummoxed on what to wear. I was laughing so hard as he stood puzzled and muttering in front of the closet, I could barely breathe!
> 
> So those are my wardrobe adventures. LOL! I feel like I’m almost starting over again.  What wardrobe quests are you on?


My boyfriend is just like your husband! He loves clothes just as much as I do. Sadly, his style isn’t as suave as James Bond, but he’s very endearing still 

My most current quest is trying to incorporate more of my family’s culture. I bought this beautiful top in a traditionally woven fabric, but it’s too small and they're out of bigger sizes. Back to the drawing board! It's very difficult to buy from my culture from here!


----------



## tenKrat

papertiger said:


> Well, I'm glad you brought-up the subject of boots LOVE THOSE. They seem good value for Coach. How will you style them?
> 
> I ordered 2 new pair from Doc Martens on Friday (current pair cracking). One pair new in called Skivers Hi https://www.drmartens.com/uk/en_gb/p/23921001 that I'm hoping won't crack because the leather look much softer and a pair of pewter glitter Jadons https://www.drmartens.com/uk/en_gb/p/24812041# as extras from the sale, more before Winter hits and with bare legs.
> 
> I wear boots 80% year but I still should operate 2 in and 2 out system


If I get the Coach boots, I would wear them with most of my dresses. A lot of them hit right above the knee, which will really showcase the boots. My long, flowing skirts and leggings/skinny jeans with tunic length tops and sweaters should go nicely, too.

I love Coach’s price point. I was smitten with a pair of Prada black studded boots last year, but I couldn’t bring myself to spend the $$$ on them.

I love boots almost as much as I love bags. The fact that I’ve been living in a tropical climate for most of the last decade, and now in a humid subtropical one, has greatly curtailed my spending on boots. I’ve considered the Doc Marten glitter boots (love them!), but they will look quite clunky and heavy with my warm weather clothes. Some people (read as “younger people”) can carry off that look, but not I!  The Doc Martens are more suitable for moderate climes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I've been buying some pieces also lately, but mostly items on sale.
> 
> Regarding your Problem 1, as you know I live in a tropical country.  But I spent a lot of time and money last year stocking up on cold weather clothing!!!  I do travel, but of course, luggage space and weight are considerations so I cannot possibly bring all outercoats that I want!  Talk of impractical buys for me!  And also recently, I went from 0 formal wear to 4!  Zero because I rarely have events that go beyond semi-formal.  Now I have 2 events, but yeah, 4 long gown and 1 cocktail dress in 2 months.
> 
> On Problem 2, I've noticed this too in my industry.  Only (highly paid ) foreign consultants wear suits, and not always at that.  Well dressed ladies normally are in dresses or smart trousers and soft blouses.  And the younger ones, in heels.  I've limited my purchase of blazers and I try to look for non-sleeveless dresses (in part because offices are air-conditioned and sometimes set too cold for me).
> 
> Btw, a question, are sleeveless dresses, say shift dresses, considered not apt for office just because they are sleeveless (even if the material is formal enough)?


Interesting that you ask about sleeveless dresses. I’m almost every work environment I’ve seen, they are acceptable and appropriate. It’s more about length and neckline. Except for creative environments like ad agencies or ones with a younger than average work force like tech companies - most places wouldn’t want a woman to wear mini dresses or something that shows cleavage.

Speaking of dress code, Mr. Sparkle and I went to dinner last night at one of the supposedly nicest (and most expensive) restaurants in my city. He was coming from visiting a client with a fairly casual environment so he was in dress shoes, slacks and a nice shirt. Still dressier than most but not so much so that he would stick out like a sore thumb. He asked me to bring him a sport coat since we were going to said restaurant that has a dress code that asks men to wear a jacket.

We get there and why are a good portion of the guests dressed like they just fell off a turnip truck?  In one foursome, the men were in schlubby polo shirts and cargo shorts. The women were in similar “attire”. I don’t want to see that when I’m supposed to have a nice dining experience. Since the restaurant has a dress code, they should be stopped at the door. If you _don’t_ want to hold to a dress code for your guests then abolish it... and bring the prices down accordingly. 

I’m so sick of this dumbing down of life. People want to go to a black tie wedding in tennis shoes without a gift. Or not send thank you cards. Or to a nice restaurant in shorts. When we went to the comedy club, several women were in t shirts and yoga / leggings shorts - the kind of outfit you’d wear in your house to clean or to go to bed. Seriously?  A comedy club is casual. But not, “I could wear this to bed” casual.

There is a difference between prim stuffy and old fashioned and taking care of your self to be properly dressed. We all have to wear clothes. Why is it so hard to put on ones that fit properly, are clean and ironed and are appropriate for the occasion? More importantly, why are people so selfish that they feel their need to break the social norm is so important? Staying home or going somewhere more casual is an option.

I have long curly hair. I DESPISE doing my hair. Heck, I hate doing all girly things like nails, hairstyling, makeup, etc. I like the results but the _time_ it takes feels like a “pink tax” waste of time to me. But, I don’t go out of the house with my hair, nails, makeup looking a mess. I’ve learned short cut ways to look nice. I think the same should apply to clothes. It doesn’t take loads of money or time to look put together. Off my soapbox. Grrrrr!


papertiger said:


> To answer you more fully in addition to the list above.
> 
> P1. I used to live in the Arctic so everything was extreme weather. It can get surprisingly warm in the Summer as the days never end. It also means I have quite. few furs because I sweat in those nylon 'sleeping bag' coats. I would keep a few things for travel, otherwise relieve yourself of the excess.
> 
> P.2 My place of work could be ultra-casual but I don't care I dress like me since there's no official dress-code. I get the feeling you will also resent having to dress like everyone else whatever the trend(s).
> 
> P3. Hooray! Go for it! Challenge, not a problem.
> 
> Let your DH dress like JB, you can be anyone of the Bond girls or a female 'Jenny' Bond
> 
> My wardrobe quest is over, I have everything I need, but I want to dress more smartly when AW comes. As for my bags, I just want to use them.


Thanks for the compliment on Mr. Sparkle’s wardrobe approach. We tend to think alike about how we like to dress although my style is a bit sparklier.   So, I tease him at times because I can go much more casual than he ever wants to but, I do love his style.

Completely agree on not wanting to be ultra casual at work. It doesn’t fit me so, in environments where I have a choice I’ll always wear some sort of dress. They look professional and are super easy. Get up, throw over head, and go. Win win. I do go into one environment in which everyone is _sub_ casual.  It’s a software company in which even the CEO wears raggedy (half washed)  jeans and t shirts. The women wear jeans, yoga or athletic pants and t shirts. When I visit them, I wear jeans, flat sandals and a very casual top. Wearing a dress or even nice pants wouldn’t be appropriate.


Annabel Lee said:


> I go back and forth on this. Last year, I spent $200 on five or six inexpensive clutches in different colors so I could always at least have a match for dressy occasions. While I'm happy with the bags, the extra clutter annoys me a little, and sometimes I think a cheap bag with a fabulous dress brings down the look a little. I'm tentatively looking at high-end evening bags in basic shapes/colors, but I hate to spend on things I won't use. I probably should do what you did here, and just buy for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for your stepmother-in-law! Your Doras are lovely--good to know about how they maintain their shape. I'm always at least a little on the prowl for these.
> 
> 
> You've got nerves of steel for sure, and I definitely see improvement!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your sister.
> 
> I got rid of my Cambridge Satchel. I remember your talking about how Hermes Bambou was the perfect shade of green and could read as warm or cool. When I started looking for a green bag, I wanted to start cheap, but I wanted a green that was as versatile as you described. The satchel was perfect colorwise, but the opening was annoying, and I thought the quality just wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a wardrobe quest, haha. My main one right now is nice-looking blouses that don't need to be dry-cleaned. A couple years ago, I tried to take my wardrobe up a notch by buying fewer/higher-quality pieces, but a lot of those were of course dry-clean only, and I feel like I'm about at my limit for how many dry-clean pieces I'm willing to keep in rotation.  So I'm taking the opposite approach and trying to downscale my closet a bit by buying more tops I don't have to baby so much.
> 
> Also, I recently bought my first-ever pair of black jeans (I know, I'm so late to the party), and I've really enjoyed working them into my closet. So I'm also looking particularly at tops that look great with black jeans. For the longest time, I was really resistant to any denim other than blue --you'd just never see me in yellow or mint or white because it's not my style, but I had both olive and gray, and I got rid of both because they just weren't as versatile as I wanted. But the black has really surprised me, and they've added a lot to my outfits.
> 
> On another wardrobe question, is there a type of clothing you've only just begun wearing and now really like?


Yeah, dry cleaning is an expense I’ve always hated. I even tried Dryel at one point but didn’t like it. I just bite the bullet and try not to think about it. Mr. Sparkle is the main offender.  A much larger percentage of my items are washable.

The item I’ve started embracing is jeans. Before I had one pair but *never* wore them. They were just so uncomfortable to me. And, I have a small waist / full bottom, hips, thighs. So, getting ones that fit are a pain. It meant tailoring which I didn’t want to bother with for jeans.  Interestingly, Mr. S. kept encouraging me to get some jeans - he just wanted to look at my butt  such a guy. Ha!   Anyway, I finally did because I do see people in really cute outfits with jeans. Now, I have 8 pair (including blue, black, an animal print and a couple other dark colors) but all from one brand because I’m lazy about shopping and these fit. Lol!  I neeeeeeeed to branch out but, I don’t know which brands will best fit my body type so I’m avoiding it. I would love some that are more stylish though...not that I’m completely clear on what the new jean style it. Every article and blog says something different.


catsinthebag said:


> We moved from the NY/NJ area to Boston 13 years ago and although you’d think the climate is the same, I have never bought so much outerwear in my life since moving here. There are so many extremes, and the weather is so changeable, I keep finding needs for new coats and jackets. I’d love to live in a more moderate climate.
> 
> My current wardrobe quest is dresses. Casual dresses that aren’t terribly expensive, to be exact. Every summer, I get flummoxed and unhappy because my hot weather clothes don’t fit my style. I go from jeans, boots, leather jackets and scarves to shorts and t-shirts. The bit of edge that exists in my wardrobe in cooler weather evaporates in the summer heat. I’m starting to hate my summer clothes. So I’m on the hunt for a few dresses, that will hopefully be casual but more polished than shorts, that will help get me out of my rut.
> 
> I have to say, kudos to your DH for channeling Bond! Too many guys look like they slept in their clothes, IMO. It’s nice to hear about one who puts in the effort!


Thanks for the kudos for Mr. S!

And, YES!!!! Finding nice _casual_ dresses is by far the hardest thing to find. It’s so frustrating. I don’t want to look like I’m going to church or ladies who lunch brunch on a casual summer Saturday. But, I also don’t want a shapeless sack. And, I don’t like boho, preppy, or Americana styles. Just those criteria means finding a causal dress is like finding a needle in a barn full of haystacks.


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> One of my favorite brands overall is Burberry. I have several coats, a few scarves, and had a handbag by them many years ago. No quality issues with anything.



This is true, I love Burberry too and Aquascutum, two fantastic heritage brands. Pretty sure B have their bags made in Italy so I didn't think to include B.


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> This is true, I love Burberry too and Aquascutum, two fantastic heritage brands. Pretty sure B have their bags made in Italy so I didn't think to include B.



I didn’t know B bags were made in Italy, but it makes sense!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Interesting that you ask about sleeveless dresses. I’m almost every work environment I’ve seen, they are acceptable and appropriate. It’s more about length and neckline. Except for creative environments like ad agencies or ones with a younger than average work force like tech companies - most places wouldn’t want a woman to wear mini dresses or something that shows cleavage.
> 
> Speaking of dress code, Mr. Sparkle and I went to dinner last night at one of the supposedly nicest (and most expensive) restaurants in my city. He was coming from visiting a client with a fairly casual environment so he was in dress shoes, slacks and a nice shirt. Still dressier than most but not so much so that he would stick out like a sore thumb. He asked me to bring him a sport coat since we were going to said restaurant that has a dress code that asks men to wear a jacket.
> 
> We get there and why are a good portion of the guests dressed like they just fell off a turnip truck?  In one foursome, the men were in schlubby polo shirts and cargo shorts. The women were in similar “attire”. I don’t want to see that when I’m supposed to have a nice dining experience. Since the restaurant has a dress code, they should be stopped at the door. If you _don’t_ want to hold to a dress code for your guests then abolish it... and bring the prices down accordingly.
> 
> I’m so sick of this dumbing down of life. People want to go to a black tie wedding in tennis shoes without a gift. Or not send thank you cards. Or to a nice restaurant in shorts. When we went to the comedy club, several women were in t shirts and yoga / leggings shorts - the kind of outfit you’d wear in your house to clean or to go to bed. Seriously?  A comedy club is casual. But not, “I could wear this to bed” casual.
> 
> There is a difference between prim stuffy and old fashioned and taking care of your self to be properly dressed. We all have to wear clothes. Why is it so hard to put on ones that fit properly, are clean and ironed and are appropriate for the occasion? More importantly, why are people so selfish that they feel their need to break the social norm is so important? Staying home or going somewhere more casual is an option.
> 
> I have long curly hair. I DESPISE doing my hair. Heck, I hate doing all girly things like nails, hairstyling, makeup, etc. I like the results but the _time_ it takes feels like a “pink tax” waste of time to me. But, I don’t go out of the house with my hair, nails, makeup looking a mess. I’ve learned short cut ways to look nice. I think the same should apply to clothes. It doesn’t take loads of money or time to look put together. Off my soapbox. Grrrrr!
> Thanks for the compliment on Mr. Sparkle’s wardrobe approach. We tend to think alike about how we like to dress although my style is a bit sparklier.   So, I tease him at times because I can go much more casual than he ever wants to but, I do love his style.
> 
> Completely agree on not wanting to be ultra casual at work. It doesn’t fit me so, in environments where I have a choice I’ll always wear some sort of dress. They look professional and are super easy. Get up, throw over head, and go. Win win. I do go into one environment in which everyone is _sub_ casual.  It’s a software company in which even the CEO wears raggedy (half washed)  jeans and t shirts. The women wear jeans, yoga or athletic pants and t shirts. When I visit them, I wear jeans, flat sandals and a very casual top. Wearing a dress or even nice pants wouldn’t be appropriate.
> 
> Yeah, dry cleaning is an expense I’ve always hated. I even tried Dryel at one point but didn’t like it. I just bite the bullet and try not to think about it. Mr. Sparkle is the main offender.  A much larger percentage of my items are washable.
> 
> The item I’ve started embracing is jeans. Before I had one pair but *never* wore them. They were just so uncomfortable to me. And, I have a small waist / full bottom, hips, thighs. So, getting ones that fit are a pain. It meant tailoring which I didn’t want to bother with for jeans.  Interestingly, Mr. S. kept encouraging me to get some jeans - he just wanted to look at my butt  such a guy. Ha!   Anyway, I finally did because I do see people in really cute outfits with jeans. Now, I have 8 pair (including blue, black, an animal print and a couple other dark colors) but all from one brand because I’m lazy about shopping and these fit. Lol!  I neeeeeeeed to branch out but, I don’t know which brands will best fit my body type so I’m avoiding it. I would love some that are more stylish though...not that I’m completely clear on what the new jean style it. Every article and blog says something different.
> Thanks for the kudos for Mr. S!
> 
> And, YES!!!! Finding nice _casual_ dresses is by far the hardest thing to find. It’s so frustrating. I don’t want to look like I’m going to church or ladies who lunch brunch on a casual summer Saturday. But, I also don’t want a shapeless sack. And, I don’t like boho, preppy, or Americana styles. Just those criteria means finding a causal dress is like finding a needle in a barn full of haystacks.



I just bought a dress at Ted Baker (and have my eye on another that hasn’t made it to my local store yet). We went in for DH who needed a couple of casual shirts, but it turns out their women’s clothes are really cute. Some are a little too preppy for me, but there’s enough variety of styles that I found a couple things I like, and the price point and quality seem pretty good. I’m thrilled because I’ve been really struggling to find dresses that aren’t too corporate, too dressy, or on the other end of the spectrum, too young.


----------



## catsinthebag

tenKrat said:


> If I get the Coach boots, I would wear them with most of my dresses. A lot of them hit right above the knee, which will really showcase the boots. My long, flowing skirts and leggings/skinny jeans with tunic length tops and sweaters should go nicely, too.
> 
> I love Coach’s price point. I was smitten with a pair of Prada black studded boots last year, but I couldn’t bring myself to spend the $$$ on them.
> 
> I love boots almost as much as I love bags. The fact that I’ve been living in a tropical climate for most of the last decade, and now in a humid subtropical one, has greatly curtailed my spending on boots. I’ve considered the Doc Marten glitter boots (love them!), but they will look quite clunky and heavy with my warm weather clothes. Some people (read as “younger people”) can carry off that look, but not I!  The Doc Martens are more suitable for moderate climes.



I love boots almost as much as bags too. I love these from Coach — not sure why I hadn’t thought to look at that brand for footwear, but I will from now on!


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> I just bought a dress at Ted Baker (and have my eye on another that hasn’t made it to my local store yet). We went in for DH who needed a couple of casual shirts, but it turns out their women’s clothes are really cute. Some are a little too preppy for me, but there’s enough variety of styles that I found a couple things I like, and the price point and quality seem pretty good. I’m thrilled because I’ve been really struggling to find dresses that aren’t too corporate, too dressy, or on the other end of the spectrum, too young.



Yes, not bad but not that much in terms of natural materials


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> Yes, not bad but not that much in terms of natural materials



Yes, that’s the downside. I’d like more cotton (and machine washable) but was just so happy to finally find a couple of dresses that work stylistically that I’ll make that sacrifice for now. Still have to see if I actually wear them! If I can incorporate dresses, then I’ll make more of an effort to find better materials (which will most likely come at a higher 
price point).


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> I must say that I only mostly wear those cargo pants on the plane. You know on the show, “Big Bang Theory” how Sheldon has “bus pants”?  Well, these cargo pants are my “plane pants”.


Love it! What exactly do these pants look like ? I am intrigued.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Most traditional UK worships were more geared to men's bags, suitcases and sports (shooting etc) rather than women's bags.
> 
> Descending price order:
> Asprey
> William and Son
> Launer
> Mulberry - I think they had a tricky patch but I like them _and_ they're having a sale right now
> Pickett of London
> 
> Wish Tanner Krolle were still going - I don't know what happened, Chanel bought them and then they disappeared
> 
> Casual-contemporary,
> Modalu are pretty good. I'm not sure where there bags are manufactured though
> Fairfax and favour, pretty sure these are made in Spain but hey ho. Very popular with the younger set at my club.


Thank you! Mulberry was on my Radar already as a possible because I love the one I have. Can’t wait to see some of the others.


----------



## dcooney4

How did everyone do this month? I am still hoping to have more outs today. It's been a crazy bag month for me
2 bags in   -    one is gift from dd, other is mz medium Sutton.
3 bags out -  2 leather , one Mz
1 slgs in  -  coach mini skinny 
3 slgs out  - 2 wallets and a card holder
sport / travel bags in 0  added this category to keep these bags from growing to big. 
Sport/Travel bags out 2  one backpack and the fanny pack that didn't work as a register for outdoor shows. 

Still hoping something else goes today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> And because I brought the subject of aging up, I will now lay it to rest.
> 
> Regarding @Sparkletastic ‘s question about our wardrobe pursuits, I recently bought several pairs of those nylon/elastane cargo pants by Columbia in different neutral and camouflage colors.  I like them a lot for travel.
> 
> I’m now sort of looking for black boots with studs. I’m eyeing this pair by Coach:
> View attachment 4502577


tenKrat, these are gorgeous boots. I love booties and boots and wear them most of the year, it’s a long winter here. I bought some Frye studded ankle boots last year and I can’t wait to pull them out for fall. I like the ones you’ve picked out!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> We moved from the NY/NJ area to Boston 13 years ago and although you’d think the climate is the same, I have never bought so much outerwear in my life since moving here. There are so many extremes, and the weather is so changeable, I keep finding needs for new coats and jackets. I’d love to live in a more moderate climate.
> 
> My current wardrobe quest is dresses. Casual dresses that aren’t terribly expensive, to be exact. Every summer, I get flummoxed and unhappy because my hot weather clothes don’t fit my style. I go from jeans, boots, leather jackets and scarves to shorts and t-shirts. The bit of edge that exists in my wardrobe in cooler weather evaporates in the summer heat. I’m starting to hate my summer clothes. So I’m on the hunt for a few dresses, that will hopefully be casual but more polished than shorts, that will help get me out of my rut.
> 
> I have to say, kudos to your DH for channeling Bond! Too many guys look like they slept in their clothes, IMO. It’s nice to hear about one who puts in the effort!


Like you, catsinthebag, I am happier/more confident with my fall/winter wardrobe. I like long jersey dresses from Eileen Fisher (I can usually find these on sale) and short, t-shirt dresses from the Gap. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, that’s the downside. I’d like more cotton (and machine washable) but was just so happy to finally find a couple of dresses that work stylistically that I’ll make that sacrifice for now. Still have to see if I actually wear them! If I can incorporate dresses, then I’ll make more of an effort to find better materials (which will most likely come at a higher
> price point).


I’m the opposite. Dresses are easy every day. I struggle with incorporating jeans. It doesn’t feel natural to wear them yet.(I never wear shorts.) 

But, I agree on fabrics and styles. Dresses are usually one of 3 categories - frumpy, for work, obviously for a teenager / poor quality. And, trying to find natural fabrics is tough at all price points. I’ve seriously thought about starting to get clothes made.  Trying to find breezy, pretty, summery dresses with good quality is impossible. It’s 102 degrees here today. I can’t have be in a polyester / rayon dress or anything else.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve asked these questions before but, they’re always interesting to discuss because we, as purse lovers, have ever changing collections and fall in and out and in love with various bags. Feel free to share photos and commentary!
> 
> • What is you favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is your least favorite bag in your collection?
> 
> • What is the most useful bag in your collection?
> 
> For me:
> • Favorite: Fendi Ltd edition pink Mon Tresors mini bucket_ (this is the hardest for me. It’s almost a 3 way tie with the other 2 being my Dior Ltd edition cream and gold Diorama, and Dior silver microcannage Diorama) _
> 
> • Least favorite: Miu Miu Pewter  malatasse lamb mini shopping tote _(but, I love it. So, this is good news for my collection. All my bags are keepers now!)_
> 
> • Most useful: (tie) Jimmy Choo black Raven Hobo and Fendi black By the Way convertible satchel



Surprisingly challenging questions to answer! I have pondered this for awhile.

*Favourite bags:* Chanel Reissue 226 Black Aged Calfskin with Ruthenium Hardware and Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW. The Reissue is a great day to night, lightweight, crossbody or shoulder carry, wear with a suit or jeans and a leather jacket and overall versatile bag. Mine is black and I reach for it often. My Bolide is a great neutral colour, I can carry it by hand or on the shoulder, it has clean lines and it goes with lots of outfits. If I don’t know which bag to carry, I will often reach for my Bolide. Year to date, these are my third and fourth most frequently carried bags.

*Least favourite bag:* Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch. This is a hand me down from my MIL. It is a good sized day clutch and I have worn it with evening outfits as well. It does not fit a lot. It is my least frequently carried bag. I do love and appreciate this bag, it will always have a spot in my collection.

*Most useful bags:* Gucci Soho Disco in Black Leather and Hermes Evelyne III PM in Etoupe Clemence. These are my most frequently carried bags. The Disco is an excellent travel companion, it is lightweight, has a zipper, fits a lot for its size and I wear it crossbody. The Evelyne is an easy bag, fits what I carry, has a wide, canvas strap and I wear it crossbody. In Etoupe, it goes with my wardrobe.

Upon reflecting on these questions, I mostly reach for black and neutral/grey bags and I still love red, burgundy and blue. Versatility is important to me, I want to be able to carry my bags everyday, for most occasions and with multiple carrying options (hand carry, shoulder carry, crossbody). I am currently enjoying medium capacity bags. I used to prefer totes and shoulder carry bags a decade ago. It is interesting to see how my needs, likes and lifestyle have evolved.


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Like you, catsinthebag, I am happier/more confident with my fall/winter wardrobe. I like long jersey dresses from Eileen Fisher (I can usually find these on sale) and short, t-shirt dresses from the Gap. Good luck with your search!



I have to take another look at Eileen Fisher. Her clothes look really versatile and good quality, but the one time I tried some things on, except for one pair of pants, I felt like everything hung on me like a tent.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> I have to take another look at Eileen Fisher. Her clothes look really versatile and good quality, but the one time I tried some things on, except for one pair of pants, I felt like everything hung on me like a tent.


Good point, yes, a lot of her clothes are very ... loose and flowy! I forgot to mention I style the dresses with belts, scarves and jewelry.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> And because I brought the subject of aging up, I will now lay it to rest.
> 
> Regarding @Sparkletastic ‘s question about our wardrobe pursuits, I recently bought several pairs of those nylon/elastane cargo pants by Columbia in different neutral and camouflage colors.  I like them a lot for travel.
> 
> I’m now sort of looking for black boots with studs. I’m eyeing this pair by Coach:
> View attachment 4502577


So cool! I am a boot girl too.


----------



## dcooney4

Got rid of another wallet today.  My shelves have quite a bit of open space now.


----------



## whateve

I did lousy this month.
Nothing is selling.
Bags out  0
Bags in    1
SLGs out 3
SLGs in   0
I carried 8 bags this month. I tried to focus on summer colors, but also carried my newer bags several times. I really enjoyed my white Coach more than I had in the past. It has a slip phone pocket on the outside that I never used until now as I didn't want to stretch it out. It is so convenient! My phone fits snuggly so it doesn't fall out but not so snug that it isn't easy to pull it out. I wish all my bags had one.


----------



## msd_bags

I have no full stats to report for July.  Just that I managed to use 11 bags. I also bought 2 bags - the Proenza black tote (which I have been using a lot since receipt) and a cream colored Anya Hindmarch bag which is still with my niece in Singapore.  When my niece posted the picture of the bag, I sort of got a panic attack with the color and thought why I decided to get it in cream!!  Other darker colors were available like marine blue and garnet red. We’ll see.  Btw, that was a big reduction/final sale (I think) from the AH website.


----------



## Annabel Lee

More bags said:


> Surprisingly challenging questions to answer! I have pondered this for awhile.
> 
> *Favourite bags:* Chanel Reissue 226 Black Aged Calfskin with Ruthenium Hardware and Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW. The Reissue is a great day to night, lightweight, crossbody or shoulder carry, wear with a suit or jeans and a leather jacket and overall versatile bag. Mine is black and I reach for it often. My Bolide is a great neutral colour, I can carry it by hand or on the shoulder, it has clean lines and it goes with lots of outfits. If I don’t know which bag to carry, I will often reach for my Bolide. Year to date, these are my third and fourth most frequently carried bags.
> 
> *Least favourite bag:* Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch. This is a hand me down from my MIL. It is a good sized day clutch and I have worn it with evening outfits as well. It does not fit a lot. It is my least frequently carried bag. I do love and appreciate this bag, it will always have a spot in my collection.
> 
> *Most useful bags:* Gucci Soho Disco in Black Leather and Hermes Evelyne III PM in Etoupe Clemence. These are my most frequently carried bags. The Disco is an excellent travel companion, it is lightweight, has a zipper, fits a lot for its size and I wear it crossbody. The Evelyne is an easy bag, fits what I carry, has a wide, canvas strap and I wear it crossbody. In Etoupe, it goes with my wardrobe.
> 
> Upon reflecting on these questions, I mostly reach for black and neutral/grey bags and I still love red, burgundy and blue. Versatility is important to me, I want to be able to carry my bags everyday, for most occasions and with multiple carrying options (hand carry, shoulder carry, crossbody). I am currently enjoying medium capacity bags. I used to prefer totes and shoulder carry bags a decade ago. It is interesting to see how my needs, likes and lifestyle have evolved.



These all sound lovely


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Surprisingly challenging questions to answer! I have pondered this for awhile.
> 
> *Favourite bags:* Chanel Reissue 226 Black Aged Calfskin with Ruthenium Hardware and Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW. The Reissue is a great day to night, lightweight, crossbody or shoulder carry, wear with a suit or jeans and a leather jacket and overall versatile bag. Mine is black and I reach for it often. My Bolide is a great neutral colour, I can carry it by hand or on the shoulder, it has clean lines and it goes with lots of outfits. If I don’t know which bag to carry, I will often reach for my Bolide. Year to date, these are my third and fourth most frequently carried bags.
> 
> *Least favourite bag:* Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch. This is a hand me down from my MIL. It is a good sized day clutch and I have worn it with evening outfits as well. It does not fit a lot. It is my least frequently carried bag. I do love and appreciate this bag, it will always have a spot in my collection.
> 
> *Most useful bags:* Gucci Soho Disco in Black Leather and Hermes Evelyne III PM in Etoupe Clemence. These are my most frequently carried bags. The Disco is an excellent travel companion, it is lightweight, has a zipper, fits a lot for its size and I wear it crossbody. The Evelyne is an easy bag, fits what I carry, has a wide, canvas strap and I wear it crossbody. In Etoupe, it goes with my wardrobe.
> 
> Upon reflecting on these questions, I mostly reach for black and neutral/grey bags and I still love red, burgundy and blue. Versatility is important to me, I want to be able to carry my bags everyday, for most occasions and with multiple carrying options (hand carry, shoulder carry, crossbody). I am currently enjoying medium capacity bags. I used to prefer totes and shoulder carry bags a decade ago. It is interesting to see how my needs, likes and lifestyle have evolved.



Twins with you on the Reissue (I really need to use mine more) and the Etoupe Evelyne (although mine is a GM). I loved reading your comments about the Gucci Soho Disco since I’ve been on the fence about this bag forever. I have one waiting for me at Saks and it may come home with me today!


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> These all sound lovely


Thank you Annabel Lee.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Twins with you on the Reissue (I really need to use mine more) and the Etoupe Evelyne (although mine is a GM). I loved reading your comments about the Gucci Soho Disco since I’ve been on the fence about this bag forever. I have one waiting for me at Saks and it may come home with me today!


Thank you. You have beautiful Reissues and Evelynes! I was slow to add the Disco to my collection - I thought about it for a couple of years. I am glad I finally picked it up. I also toyed with the idea of getting another colour recently. I think i have talked myself out of it for the time being.
Have a fun day. I look forward to your potential reveal!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Regarding @Sparkletastic ‘s question about our wardrobe pursuits, I recently bought several pairs of those nylon/elastane cargo pants by Columbia in different neutral and camouflage colors.  I like them a lot for travel.
> 
> I’m now sort of looking for black boots with studs. I’m eyeing this pair by Coach:
> View attachment 4502577


The Columbia cargo pants intrigued me... they sound perfect for my morning bay walks. I like all the pockets; it would mean I wouldn't have to carry even the teensiest purse. 
Are these the ones you mean?
https://www.columbia.com/womens-pil..._1740481_variationColor=591#pgsize=63&start=0


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> I have to take another look at Eileen Fisher. Her clothes look really versatile and good quality, but the one time I tried some things on, except for one pair of pants, *I felt like everything hung on me like a tent*.


Yes, I have the same problem with EF. The quality is great, and the fabric is lovely, but even the XS is ginormous. I do like some of the pants, though. Very easy to move in. And washable! Just wash on a gentle cycle, and hang dry. No drycleaning costs, @Sparkletastic !


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Surprisingly challenging questions to answer! I have pondered this for awhile.
> 
> *Favourite bags:* Chanel Reissue 226 Black Aged Calfskin with Ruthenium Hardware and Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW. The Reissue is a great day to night, lightweight, crossbody or shoulder carry, wear with a suit or jeans and a leather jacket and overall versatile bag. Mine is black and I reach for it often. My Bolide is a great neutral colour, I can carry it by hand or on the shoulder, it has clean lines and it goes with lots of outfits. If I don’t know which bag to carry, I will often reach for my Bolide. Year to date, these are my third and fourth most frequently carried bags.
> 
> *Least favourite bag:* Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch. This is a hand me down from my MIL. It is a good sized day clutch and I have worn it with evening outfits as well. It does not fit a lot. It is my least frequently carried bag. I do love and appreciate this bag, it will always have a spot in my collection.
> 
> *Most useful bags:* Gucci Soho Disco in Black Leather and Hermes Evelyne III PM in Etoupe Clemence. These are my most frequently carried bags. The Disco is an excellent travel companion, it is lightweight, has a zipper, fits a lot for its size and I wear it crossbody. The Evelyne is an easy bag, fits what I carry, has a wide, canvas strap and I wear it crossbody. In Etoupe, it goes with my wardrobe.
> 
> Upon reflecting on these questions, I mostly reach for black and neutral/grey bags and I still love red, burgundy and blue. Versatility is important to me, I want to be able to carry my bags everyday, for most occasions and with multiple carrying options (hand carry, shoulder carry, crossbody). I am currently enjoying medium capacity bags. I used to prefer totes and shoulder carry bags a decade ago. It is interesting to see how my needs, likes and lifestyle have evolved.


All beautiful bags. 

Like you, I used to carry larger bags. Now smallish medium is my sweet spot. 


More bags said:


> Good point, yes, a lot of her clothes are very ... loose and flowy! I forgot to mention I style the dresses with belts, scarves and jewelry.


Loose and flowy are my nemesis. My frame just doesn’t do ethereal.   And, belts cut me off so I look stumpy. Which makes me sad because I like belts. 


whateve said:


> I did lousy this month.
> Nothing is selling.
> Bags out  0
> Bags in    1
> SLGs out 3
> SLGs in   0
> I carried 8 bags this month. I tried to focus on summer colors, but also carried my newer bags several times. I really enjoyed my white Coach more than I had in the past. It has a slip phone pocket on the outside that I never used until now as I didn't want to stretch it out. It is so convenient! My phone fits snuggly so it doesn't fall out but not so snug that it isn't easy to pull it out. I wish all my bags had one.


Good job on wearing so many bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gosh, I haven’t reported any monthly stats since May. I’m soooooo happy to have a “stable” collection.  

*Sparkle’s* *July* *Stats*

_Month:_
Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

_YTD_:
Bags In / Out: 2 / 4
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

_TOTAL: _Bags: 23, SLG’s: 3

Only 1 bag left to sell!


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> Love it! What exactly do these pants look like ? I am intrigued.


I’m actually on a short trip right now, and here’s the Columbia pair that I wore on the plane. It has side zippered pockets on each upper leg. I have two or three different styles of Columbia pants. My other pairs have deep cargo pockets on each leg with velcro closures, which allow for quick, easy access. 

I have similar pants from REI, L.L. Bean, and 5.11 Tactical. All work great for me.


----------



## tenKrat

catsinthebag said:


> I have to take another look at Eileen Fisher. Her clothes look really versatile and good quality, but the one time I tried some things on, except for one pair of pants, I felt like everything hung on me like a tent.


I have a few Eileen Fisher pieces. The jersey material is high quality. The aesthetic is mostly casual, comfortable, and loose. I pull out the scarves for Eileen Fisher.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> The Columbia cargo pants intrigued me... they sound perfect for my morning bay walks. I like all the pockets; it would mean I wouldn't have to carry even the teensiest purse.
> Are these the ones you mean?
> https://www.columbia.com/womens-pil..._1740481_variationColor=591#pgsize=63&start=0


They’re similar.  I hope you like them, Elaine.  I always wear cargo pants to the amusement parks because I can fit my cellphone, car keys, disposable poncho, and cardholder in the pockets.  No bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> Gosh, I haven’t reported any monthly stats since May. I’m soooooo happy to have a “stable” collection.
> 
> *Sparkle’s* *July* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 4
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 23, SLG’s: 3
> 
> Only 1 bag left to sell!


Impressive!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Gosh, I haven’t reported any monthly stats since May. I’m soooooo happy to have a “stable” collection.
> 
> *Sparkle’s* *July* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 4
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 23, SLG’s: 3
> 
> Only 1 bag left to sell!


Great stats Sparkletastic! Remind me what your in was, you may have shown it earlier and I can’t remember. Congratulations on the progress you’ve made on outs this year. Good luck with selling your next bag!


----------



## More bags

*July Update and YTD Stats*

Carried 13 bags in July, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage
*July* *Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD* *Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out
SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I did lousy this month.
> Nothing is selling.
> Bags out  0
> Bags in    1
> SLGs out 3
> SLGs in   0
> I carried 8 bags this month. I tried to focus on summer colors, but also carried my newer bags several times. I really enjoyed my white Coach more than I had in the past. It has a slip phone pocket on the outside that I never used until now as I didn't want to stretch it out. It is so convenient! My phone fits snuggly so it doesn't fall out but not so snug that it isn't easy to pull it out. I wish all my bags had one.


Great job on the SLG outs!



Sparkletastic said:


> All beautiful bags.
> 
> Like you, I used to carry larger bags. Now smallish medium is my sweet spot.
> 
> Loose and flowy are my nemesis. My frame just doesn’t do ethereal.   And, belts cut me off so I look stumpy. Which makes me sad because I like belts.
> Good job on wearing so many bags!


Thanks for your kind words Sparkletastic.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> The Columbia cargo pants intrigued me... they sound perfect for my morning bay walks. I like all the pockets; it would mean I wouldn't have to carry even the teensiest purse.
> Are these the ones you mean?
> https://www.columbia.com/womens-pil..._1740481_variationColor=591#pgsize=63&start=0


Those look comfy!


----------



## ipsum

dcooney4 said:


> I would now stuff it to the shape and keeping stuffed when no in use.


Yup, it's well stuffed now and is sitting next to my chocolate brown Bays.



Sparkletastic said:


> I think most women just have one or two bags and use them til they are worn out. We’re the oddballs.


I'm on mission finding my mom a new bag which is a quite trigger... I found so many nice bags to myself. Her current bag lasted over a decade and she has used it almost every day. It's hard for me to understand how she could use the same bag so long...



papertiger said:


> Most traditional UK worships were more geared to men's bags, suitcases and sports (shooting etc) rather than women's bags.
> 
> Descending price order:
> Asprey
> William and Son
> Launer
> Mulberry - I think they had a tricky patch but I like them _and_ they're having a sale right now
> Pickett of London
> 
> Wish Tanner Krolle were still going - I don't know what happened, Chanel bought them and then they disappeared
> 
> Casual-contemporary,
> Modalu are pretty good. I'm not sure where there bags are manufactured though
> Fairfax and favour, pretty sure these are made in Spain but hey ho. Very popular with the younger set at my club.


How about other mid-price range brands like Jaeger, Radley, Dents, Clarks and Osprey?
I'm new to all but managed to get Osprey card case in this spring and it has hold up quite nicely thought was in heavy use.



catsinthebag said:


> I just bought a dress at Ted Baker (and have my eye on another that hasn’t made it to my local store yet). We went in for DH who needed a couple of casual shirts, but it turns out their women’s clothes are really cute. Some are a little too preppy for me, but there’s enough variety of styles that I found a couple things I like, and the price point and quality seem pretty good. I’m thrilled because I’ve been really struggling to find dresses that aren’t too corporate, too dressy, or on the other end of the spectrum, too young.


I love Ted Barker's witty phares. I think this year was the first time when I looked at a flower dress and wondered whether I'm too young to use it or not...



whateve said:


> I did lousy this month.
> Nothing is selling.
> Bags out  0
> Bags in    1
> SLGs out 3
> SLGs in   0
> I carried 8 bags this month. I tried to focus on summer colors, but also carried my newer bags several times. I really enjoyed my white Coach more than I had in the past. It has a slip phone pocket on the outside that I never used until now as I didn't want to stretch it out. It is so convenient! My phone fits snuggly so it doesn't fall out but not so snug that it isn't easy to pull it out. I wish all my bags had one.


Yup, zero bags out here too but I sold a couple of key fobs, a gift card and my old smartphone.
You're doing good. I've only used two bags during this summer: the camera bag and my leather gym bag/backbag.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> I’m actually on a short trip right now, and here’s the Columbia pair that I wore on the plane. It has side zippered pockets on each upper leg. I have two or three different styles of Columbia pants. My other pairs have deep cargo pockets on each leg with velcro closures, which allow for quick, easy access.
> 
> I have similar pants from REI, L.L. Bean, and 5.11 Tactical. All work great for me.
> View attachment 4505116


These are very cool. I think I am going to the Columbia outlet soon and see if they have them there.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *July Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 13 bags in July, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage
> *July* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Well done!


----------



## dcooney4

ipsum said:


> Yup, it's well stuffed now and is sitting next to my chocolate brown Bays.
> 
> 
> I'm on mission finding my mom a new bag which is a quite trigger... I found so many nice bags to myself. Her current bag lasted over a decade and she has used it almost every day. It's hard for me to understand how she could use the same bag so long...
> 
> 
> How about other mid-price range brands like Jaeger, Radley, Dents, Clarks and Osprey?
> I'm new to all but managed to get Osprey card case in this spring and it has hold up quite nicely thought was in heavy use.
> 
> 
> I love Ted Barker's witty phares. I think this year was the first time when I looked at a flower dress and wondered whether I'm too young to use it or not...
> 
> 
> Yup, zero bags out here too but I sold a couple of key fobs, a gift card and my old smartphone.
> You're doing good. I've only used two bags during this summer: the camera bag and my leather gym bag/backbag.


Thanks ! More brands for me to check out on the fall.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Well done!


Thanks dc!


----------



## catsinthebag

ipsum said:


> Yup, it's well stuffed now and is sitting next to my chocolate brown Bays.
> 
> 
> I'm on mission finding my mom a new bag which is a quite trigger... I found so many nice bags to myself. Her current bag lasted over a decade and she has used it almost every day. It's hard for me to understand how she could use the same bag so long...
> 
> 
> How about other mid-price range brands like Jaeger, Radley, Dents, Clarks and Osprey?
> I'm new to all but managed to get Osprey card case in this spring and it has hold up quite nicely thought was in heavy use.
> 
> 
> I love Ted Barker's witty phares. I think this year was the first time when I looked at a flower dress and wondered whether I'm too young to use it or not...
> 
> 
> Yup, zero bags out here too but I sold a couple of key fobs, a gift card and my old smartphone.
> You're doing good. I've only used two bags during this summer: the camera bag and my leather gym bag/backbag.



The last time my mom came to visit, she was carrying a well-used bag she got at the Coach outlet. Well-used in that it had lost its shape and was discolored from use (its original color was white or cream). At one point she said, “I know I should get a new bag, but I just love this one so much!” I have a lot in common with my mom, but in that moment, I felt like she was speaking a foreign language! 

Re. floral dresses, I think the cut/style of the dress is a better guide than the pattern — I also only do dark florals, never pastels (just personal taste).


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Those look comfy!


They were on a REALLY deep discount, so I ended up getting them. I hope they fit!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Interesting that you ask about sleeveless dresses. I’m almost every work environment I’ve seen, they are acceptable and appropriate. It’s more about length and neckline. Except for creative environments like ad agencies or ones with a younger than average work force like tech companies - most places wouldn’t want a woman to wear mini dresses or something that shows cleavage.
> 
> Speaking of dress code, Mr. Sparkle and I went to dinner last night at one of the supposedly nicest (and most expensive) restaurants in my city. He was coming from visiting a client with a fairly casual environment so he was in dress shoes, slacks and a nice shirt. Still dressier than most but not so much so that he would stick out like a sore thumb. He asked me to bring him a sport coat since we were going to said restaurant that has a dress code that asks men to wear a jacket.
> 
> We get there and why are a good portion of the guests dressed like they just fell off a turnip truck?  In one foursome, the men were in schlubby polo shirts and cargo shorts. The women were in similar “attire”. I don’t want to see that when I’m supposed to have a nice dining experience. Since the restaurant has a dress code, they should be stopped at the door. If you _don’t_ want to hold to a dress code for your guests then abolish it... and bring the prices down accordingly.
> 
> I’m so sick of this dumbing down of life. People want to go to a black tie wedding in tennis shoes without a gift. Or not send thank you cards. Or to a nice restaurant in shorts. When we went to the comedy club, several women were in t shirts and yoga / leggings shorts - the kind of outfit you’d wear in your house to clean or to go to bed. Seriously?  A comedy club is casual. But not, “I could wear this to bed” casual.
> 
> There is a difference between prim stuffy and old fashioned and taking care of your self to be properly dressed. We all have to wear clothes. Why is it so hard to put on ones that fit properly, are clean and ironed and are appropriate for the occasion? More importantly, why are people so selfish that they feel their need to break the social norm is so important? Staying home or going somewhere more casual is an option.
> 
> I have long curly hair. I DESPISE doing my hair. Heck, I hate doing all girly things like nails, hairstyling, makeup, etc. I like the results but the _time_ it takes feels like a “pink tax” waste of time to me. But, I don’t go out of the house with my hair, nails, makeup looking a mess. I’ve learned short cut ways to look nice. I think the same should apply to clothes. It doesn’t take loads of money or time to look put together. Off my soapbox. Grrrrr!
> Thanks for the compliment on Mr. Sparkle’s wardrobe approach. We tend to think alike about how we like to dress although my style is a bit sparklier.   So, I tease him at times because I can go much more casual than he ever wants to but, I do love his style.
> 
> Completely agree on not wanting to be ultra casual at work. It doesn’t fit me so, in environments where I have a choice I’ll always wear some sort of dress. They look professional and are super easy. Get up, throw over head, and go. Win win. I do go into one environment in which everyone is _sub_ casual.  It’s a software company in which even the CEO wears raggedy (half washed)  jeans and t shirts. The women wear jeans, yoga or athletic pants and t shirts. When I visit them, I wear jeans, flat sandals and a very casual top. Wearing a dress or even nice pants wouldn’t be appropriate.
> 
> Yeah, dry cleaning is an expense I’ve always hated. I even tried Dryel at one point but didn’t like it. I just bite the bullet and try not to think about it. Mr. Sparkle is the main offender.  A much larger percentage of my items are washable.
> 
> The item I’ve started embracing is jeans. Before I had one pair but *never* wore them. They were just so uncomfortable to me. And, I have a small waist / full bottom, hips, thighs. So, getting ones that fit are a pain. It meant tailoring which I didn’t want to bother with for jeans.  Interestingly, Mr. S. kept encouraging me to get some jeans - he just wanted to look at my butt  such a guy. Ha!   Anyway, I finally did because I do see people in really cute outfits with jeans. Now, I have 8 pair (including blue, black, an animal print and a couple other dark colors) but all from one brand because I’m lazy about shopping and these fit. Lol!  I neeeeeeeed to branch out but, I don’t know which brands will best fit my body type so I’m avoiding it. I would love some that are more stylish though...not that I’m completely clear on what the new jean style it. Every article and blog says something different.
> Thanks for the kudos for Mr. S!
> 
> And, YES!!!! Finding nice _casual_ dresses is by far the hardest thing to find. It’s so frustrating. I don’t want to look like I’m going to church or ladies who lunch brunch on a casual summer Saturday. But, I also don’t want a shapeless sack. And, I don’t like boho, preppy, or Americana styles. Just those criteria means finding a causal dress is like finding a needle in a barn full of haystacks.


HA! One of my pet peeves is 'dress code'. 
If a restaurant is going to put a little sign - right at the hostess stand even - stating the dress code (no baseball caps, no exercise style shorts, etc) WHY DO I SEE PEOPLE IN THESE EXACT THINGS IN THE RESTAURANT?!? 
Last night to dinner I wore very cute J Crew sleeveless shirt dress, sandals and a scarf. Another woman was wearing a lovely black dress and heels - she looked great. A woman comes in wearing exercise pants (complete with the mesh panels), flip-flops and a tee-shirt. 
I don't get it. 
I blame it on Special Petunia Mentality = 'I do what I want regardless of anyone else."

< climbing down from my soap box>


dcooney4 said:


> How did everyone do this month? I am still hoping to have more outs today. It's been a crazy bag month for me
> 2 bags in   -    one is gift from dd, other is mz medium Sutton.
> 3 bags out -  2 leather , one Mz
> 1 slgs in  -  coach mini skinny
> 3 slgs out  - 2 wallets and a card holder
> sport / travel bags in 0  added this category to keep these bags from growing to big.
> Sport/Travel bags out 2  one backpack and the fanny pack that didn't work as a register for outdoor shows.
> 
> Still hoping something else goes today. Fingers crossed!


Well done!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m the opposite. Dresses are easy every day. I struggle with incorporating jeans. It doesn’t feel natural to wear them yet.(I never wear shorts.)
> 
> But, I agree on fabrics and styles. Dresses are usually one of 3 categories - frumpy, for work, obviously for a teenager / poor quality. And, trying to find natural fabrics is tough at all price points. I’ve seriously thought about starting to get clothes made.  Trying to find breezy, pretty, summery dresses with good quality is impossible. It’s 102 degrees here today. I can’t have be in a polyester / rayon dress or anything else.


I love dresses but have a terrible time finding any.
That said this year after losing a considerable amount of weight - I've found 6 summer dresses. One is a darling Lilly Pulitzer, the J Crew sleeveless shirt dress, 2 by Beach Lunch Lounge, and 2 by Lina Tomei - these last 4 are easy to wear linen shift dresses.


catsinthebag said:


> I have to take another look at Eileen Fisher. Her clothes look really versatile and good quality, but the one time I tried some things on, except for one pair of pants, I felt like everything hung on me like a tent.


I feel the same way about EF - but I do like her sweaters.


Sparkletastic said:


> Gosh, I haven’t reported any monthly stats since May. I’m soooooo happy to have a “stable” collection.
> 
> *Sparkle’s* *July* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 4
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 23, SLG’s: 3
> 
> Only 1 bag left to sell!


Good job and good luck on that last bag!


More bags said:


> *July Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 13 bags in July, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage
> *July* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Excellent stats!


----------



## Cookiefiend

July stats
I think I didn't have a 'real' goal this month - I think I was just going to continue what I did last month - though I have since forgotten what that even was - d'oh! 
So I wore 7 purses in July, and wore mostly my summer bags. The H Picotin x 3, the H Vespa x 8 (love this bag) and the new MZ Wallace Mini Sutton x 6. 

Purses in - 1 (MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch - so cute!)
Purses out - 1 - yay!!
SLG in and out - 0

YTD (omg guys… this looks so bad!)
Purses in - 14. 
Purses out (either sold, donated or gifted) - 5 
ZOMG - that's a total of 9 in. I have 2 purses listed, and 2 of the ins I haven't even worn yet - so they were probably bad choices and will be donated or gifted later this year. 
That's 5 that came in that I do like - the MZ Wallace, the H Kelly, Gerard Darel tote, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Dior Be Dior, and the vintage Ferragamo that I'm rehabbing. 
I guess I like purses… 
Total number of purses:
11 what i consider 'Everyday'
15 what I consider 'Specific Use or Seasonal' (like totes, travel bags, etc) 

SLG in - 2 
SLG out - 2
I have a total of 3 wallets, and one card case. I'm very happy with them!

I really enjoy this thread, I know I don't talk a whole lot on it, but I appreciate everyone's conversations and thoughts!


----------



## christymarie340

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags in, 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in, 5 slgs out
> I didn't do any challenges, just carried what I felt like, but I ended up carrying 14 bags. I'm happy that I spread my love around!





msd_bags said:


> You’re not alone!  I bought 2 crossbody bags - 1 Tumi Voyageur Troy and 1 Longchamp mini Cuir.  And I also got the Tumi Just in Case tote.  The Tumi bags I got on sale from Shopbop.  The Longchamp also on sale from Sandspoint Shop (I have yet to receive it).
> 
> Here is the Tumi Troy.
> View attachment 4449291
> 
> 
> And the I got the Bottega Veneta wallet this May too!
> 
> The Massaccesi bag I posted ealier is a February order, so not counted in May.



Do you like the Tumi Troy @msd_bags ? I want one but can’t justify full price on Nylon...would love to hear how you’re liking it if you wouldn’t mind?


----------



## msd_bags

christymarie340 said:


> Do you like the Tumi Troy @msd_bags ? I want one but can’t justify full price on Nylon...would love to hear how you’re liking it if you wouldn’t mind?



Hi @christymarie340!
I have so far used it during a vacation on a resort island. She served me well during that trip. Despite being small you could put a lot.  And as with other Tumi bags, there are lots of pockets/compartments. She was very comfortable to carry and lightweight.  During plane rides, I got her out of my Longchamp tote so I had my valuables with me all the time.  Some colors go on sale so maybe you can wait for that. Bottom line, I recommend her!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I love dresses but have a terrible time finding any.
> That said this year after losing a considerable amount of weight - I've found 6 summer dresses. One is a darling Lilly Pulitzer, the J Crew sleeveless shirt dress, 2 by Beach Lunch Lounge, and 2 by Lina Tomei - these last 4 are easy to wear linen shift dresses.
> 
> I feel the same way about EF - but I do like her sweaters.
> 
> Good job and good luck on that last bag!
> 
> Excellent stats!


Thank you Cookie!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats
> I think I didn't have a 'real' goal this month - I think I was just going to continue what I did last month - though I have since forgotten what that even was - d'oh!
> So I wore 7 purses in July, and wore mostly my summer bags. The H Picotin x 3, the H Vespa x 8 (love this bag) and the new MZ Wallace Mini Sutton x 6.
> 
> Purses in - 1 (MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch - so cute!)
> Purses out - 1 - yay!!
> SLG in and out - 0
> 
> YTD (omg guys… this looks so bad!)
> Purses in - 14.
> Purses out (either sold, donated or gifted) - 5
> ZOMG - that's a total of 9 in. I have 2 purses listed, and 2 of the ins I haven't even worn yet - so they were probably bad choices and will be donated or gifted later this year.
> That's 5 that came in that I do like - the MZ Wallace, the H Kelly, Gerard Darel tote, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Dior Be Dior, and the vintage Ferragamo that I'm rehabbing.
> *I guess I like purses… *
> Total number of purses:
> 11 what i consider 'Everyday'
> 15 what I consider 'Specific Use or Seasonal' (like totes, travel bags, etc)
> 
> SLG in - 2
> SLG out - 2
> I have a total of 3 wallets, and one card case. I'm very happy with them!
> 
> I really enjoy this thread, I know I don't talk a whole lot on it, but I appreciate everyone's conversations and thoughts!


You’ve added some gorgeous bags this year, your Kelly and Be Dior 
I look forward to seeing your Ferragamo project!
“I guess I like purses…“ yes, I hear you on that bag sister  Go easy on yourself, you already have an action plan. Good luck with your sales and outs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> They’re similar.  I hope you like them, Elaine.  I always wear cargo pants to the amusement parks because I can fit my cellphone, car keys, disposable poncho, and cardholder in the pockets.  No bag!


Being bottom heavy, cargo pants are like demonic, poisonous, radioactive kryptonite to me. I’d be better off starting a new humpback sweater trend where I keep things in a hump on my back!  


More bags said:


> Great stats Sparkletastic! Remind me what your in was, you may have shown it earlier and I can’t remember. Congratulations on the progress you’ve made on outs this year. Good luck with selling your next bag!





More bags said:


> *July Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 13 bags in July, no challenges; carried what I chose each day. I wanted a better sense of my true bag usage
> *July* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Beautiful bags, beautifully stable!


Cookiefiend said:


> HA! One of my pet peeves is 'dress code'.
> If a restaurant is going to put a little sign - right at the hostess stand even - stating the dress code (no baseball caps, no exercise style shorts, etc) WHY DO I SEE PEOPLE IN THESE EXACT THINGS IN THE RESTAURANT?!?
> Last night to dinner I wore very cute J Crew sleeveless shirt dress, sandals and a scarf. Another woman was wearing a lovely black dress and heels - she looked great. A woman comes in wearing exercise pants (complete with the mesh panels), flip-flops and a tee-shirt.
> I don't get it.
> I blame it on Special Petunia Mentality = 'I do what I want regardless of anyone else."
> 
> < climbing down from my soap box>
> 
> Well done!


Who raised these entitled and rude Petunias??? The whole family tree probably needs a good shake. SMH’


Cookiefiend said:


> I love dresses but have a terrible time finding any.
> That said this year after losing a considerable amount of weight - I've found 6 summer dresses. One is a darling Lilly Pulitzer, the J Crew sleeveless shirt dress, 2 by Beach Lunch Lounge, and 2 by Lina Tomei - these last 4 are easy to wear linen shift dresses.
> 
> I feel the same way about EF - but I do like her sweaters.
> 
> Good job and good luck on that last bag!
> 
> Excellent stats!


Congrats on the weight loss and the dress finds!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Great stats Sparkletastic! Remind me what your in was, you may have shown it earlier and I can’t remember. Congratulations on the progress you’ve made on outs this year. Good luck with selling your next bag!


I bought this Kate Spade as a novelty / special use bag. My sorority colors are pink and green. I’ll use this when we do charity work and I don’t want to take an expensive bag with me.


----------



## dyyong

Sparkletastic said:


> Gosh, I haven’t reported any monthly stats since May. I’m soooooo happy to have a “stable” collection.
> 
> *Sparkle’s* *July* *Stats*
> 
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 1 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 4
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 23, SLG’s: 3
> 
> Only 1 bag left to sell!


I will need to start my inventory and track

My July summary; 
Bag out: 1. Bag in: 7
BIG FAILURE


----------



## wyu1229

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought this Kate Spade as a novelty / special use bag. My sorority colors are pink and green. I’ll use this when we do charity work and I don’t want to take an expensive bag with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506534
> View attachment 4506535


wow! naturally beautiful bag.
congrats!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought this Kate Spade as a novelty / special use bag. My sorority colors are pink and green. I’ll use this when we do charity work and I don’t want to take an expensive bag with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506534
> View attachment 4506535


Yes, I remember this pretty bag. Congratulations again on finding a perfect fit for this need.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful bags, beautifully stable!


Thank you so much Sparkle!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Being bottom heavy, cargo pants are like demonic, poisonous, radioactive kryptonite to me. I’d be better off starting a new humpback sweater trend where I keep things in a hump on my back!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags, beautifully stable!
> Who raised these entitled and rude Petunias??? The whole family tree probably needs a good shake. SMH’
> Congrats on the weight loss and the dress finds!


My mom was a preschool teacher. She used to always say the most important thing to teach children was self-confidence. Years later when we were hiring people, we saw the results of these kids were told they could do anything. So many had no sense of responsibility.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> You’ve added some gorgeous bags this year, your Kelly and Be Dior
> I look forward to seeing your Ferragamo project!
> “I guess I like purses…“ yes, I hear you on that bag sister  Go easy on yourself, you already have an action plan. Good luck with your sales and outs.


Thank you! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Being bottom heavy, cargo pants are like demonic, poisonous, radioactive kryptonite to me. I’d be better off starting a new humpback sweater trend where I keep things in a hump on my back!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags, beautifully stable!
> Who raised these entitled and rude Petunias??? The whole family tree probably needs a good shake. SMH’
> Congrats on the weight loss and the dress finds!


Thank you so much! 
(Bwahahahaa - humpback sweater trend! )


Sparkletastic said:


> I bought this Kate Spade as a novelty / special use bag. My sorority colors are pink and green. I’ll use this when we do charity work and I don’t want to take an expensive bag with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506534
> View attachment 4506535


This is such an adorable purse!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> July stats
> I think I didn't have a 'real' goal this month - I think I was just going to continue what I did last month - though I have since forgotten what that even was - d'oh!
> So I wore 7 purses in July, and wore mostly my summer bags. The H Picotin x 3, the H Vespa x 8 (love this bag) and the new MZ Wallace Mini Sutton x 6.
> 
> Purses in - 1 (MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch - so cute!)
> Purses out - 1 - yay!!
> SLG in and out - 0
> 
> YTD (omg guys… this looks so bad!)
> Purses in - 14.
> Purses out (either sold, donated or gifted) - 5
> ZOMG - that's a total of 9 in. I have 2 purses listed, and 2 of the ins I haven't even worn yet - so they were probably bad choices and will be donated or gifted later this year.
> That's 5 that came in that I do like - the MZ Wallace, the H Kelly, Gerard Darel tote, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Dior Be Dior, and the vintage Ferragamo that I'm rehabbing.
> I guess I like purses…
> Total number of purses:
> 11 what i consider 'Everyday'
> 15 what I consider 'Specific Use or Seasonal' (like totes, travel bags, etc)
> 
> SLG in - 2
> SLG out - 2
> I have a total of 3 wallets, and one card case. I'm very happy with them!
> 
> I really enjoy this thread, I know I don't talk a whole lot on it, but I appreciate everyone's conversations and thoughts!


I'm so glad the Mz worked out so well.


----------



## dcooney4

dyyong said:


> I will need to start my inventory and track
> 
> My July summary;
> Bag out: 1. Bag in: 7
> BIG FAILURE


This happens! Just get back on track. Start with a list on your phone . I do mine by color but some do it by category, whatever works best for you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> I will need to start my inventory and track
> 
> My July summary;
> Bag out: 1. Bag in: 7
> BIG FAILURE





dcooney4 said:


> This happens! Just get back on track. Start with a list on your phone . I do mine by color but some do it by category, whatever works best for you.


I completely agree with dc. The best solution is to shake it off by *evaluating* why you made the purchases so you can learn from your spree and do better in the future. 

Consider why you are buying. Sometimes we buy because we do have genuine “needs” for certain colors or function. And, we could get “lucky” and fill several of them in a month. So what seems excessive could be a good thing. Alternatively it could be problematic because we are buying on impulse because of a sale, new styles, an emotional need, etc. Getting to the real reasons will help you check yourself in future. 

Also, let go of the guilt. It can boomerang into another buy. 

And keeping an inventory does help give a dose of reality at point of purchase. For example, if you see a great black bag but remind yourself you already have 8, you may be able to hold off on buying #9. 

Good luck!!! It’s a new day!


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, we’ve had a run of kooky bad luck recently. Both Mr. S and I landed in the ER for different things in the same week. Luckily nothing serious - my knee locked up again and he scratched his cornea and a bad infection flared up overnight. 

Anyway, both situations presented a grab and go moment for my bags. I have to say I was wrong on my most practical handbag. Hands down, it’s my Fendi large By The Way. It’s shoulder strap is adjustable so with the little handles I can carry it via hand, arm, shoulder or crossbody. Also it’s sizable and holds a ton without being heavy, unwieldy or bulky looking. And, the divided compartments (which I normally despise on anything but a tote) are roomy enough to “work” on this bag keeping everything easily organized.  And, though the quality of the leather isn’t specifically a functional contributor, I really do adore the supple leather on this bag.  

I had said my Jimmy Choo Raven was my most practical but, it really isn’t. Even though it’s a structured hobo, it’s still a hobo. So, items can be a little harder to find than I’d like. And, being a hobo, the strap drop is tight enough that I have to do the awkward arm folded out batwing thing to dig into it.  It’s still a great bag that I won’t part with. But, I think a small tote would be better for when I need more capacity than the Fendi offers but, less than my Chanel tote provides. 

In all, I continue to adore my Fendi BTW. This has got to be one of the most underrated bags. I think the bejeweled tails that came on some models (and I hated) took attention from the sleek, understated, architectural styling and beautiful functionality this bag offers. 
I’d love to own another - perhaps in brown. Maybe I should haunt Fashionphile, etc?? But, I’m almost scared to buy a second as it absolutely would steal wear from other bags. Isn’t that funny? I don’t want to buy a bag because I know it would be of such great use it would be a disrupter to less functional bags. 

Cheers to the Fendi By The Way! I love you, Girl!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree with dc. The best solution is to shake it off by *evaluating* why you made the purchases so you can learn from your spree and do better in the future.
> 
> And *keeping an inventory does help give a dose of reality at point of purchase. For example, if you see a great black bag but remind yourself you already have 8, you may be able to hold off on buying #9. *


Hahaaa - It's true!
As someone who loves black bags, due to my inventory (and Stylebook app), I've managed to remind myself to NOT buy another black bag since February!
(not counting the Ferragamo since it's my rehab project) 


Sparkletastic said:


> So, we’ve had a run of kooky bad luck recently. Both Mr. S and I landed in the ER for different things in the same week. Luckily nothing serious - my knee locked up again and he scratched his cornea and a bad infection flared up overnight.
> 
> Anyway, both situations presented a grab and go moment for my bags. I have to say I was wrong on my most practical handbag. Hands down, it’s my Fendi large By The Way. It’s shoulder strap is adjustable so with the little handles I can carry it via hand, arm, shoulder or crossbody. Also it’s sizable and holds a ton without being heavy, unwieldy or bulky looking. And, the divided compartments (which I normally despise on anything but a tote) are roomy enough to “work” on this bag keeping everything easily organized.  And, though the quality of the leather isn’t specifically a functional contributor, I really do adore the supple leather on this bag.
> 
> I had said my Jimmy Choo Raven was my most practical but, it really isn’t. Even though it’s a structured hobo, it’s still a hobo. So, items can be a little harder to find than I’d like. And, being a hobo, the strap drop is tight enough that I have to do the awkward arm folded out batwing thing to dig into it.  It’s still a great bag that I won’t part with. But, I think a small tote would be better for when I need more capacity than the Fendi offers but, less than my Chanel tote provides.
> 
> In all, I continue to adore my Fendi BTW. This has got to be one of the most underrated bags. I think the bejeweled tails that came on some models (and I hated) took attention from the sleek, understated, architectural styling and beautiful functionality this bag offers.
> I’d love to own another - perhaps in brown. Maybe I should haunt Fashionphile, etc?? But, I’m almost scared to buy a second as it absolutely would steal wear from other bags. Isn’t that funny? I don’t want to buy a bag because I know it would be of such great use it would be a disrupter to less functional bags.
> 
> Cheers to the Fendi By The Way! I love you, Girl!!
> View attachment 4508578


Oh wow - that is a heck of a week!
But excellent to discover that your Fendi BTW is such a workhorse! 
(and you've reinforced my dislike of the 'batwing' on purses)


----------



## lovieluvslux

In my case I've grown to re-love my Gucci Marmont camera bag.  I was on the edge of selling it... Then I started using it during my normal weekend activities.. visiting the mall (great cross body), grocery shopping and attended a baseball game.  It's a simple design and the leather strap is adjustable.  Now if I can only get my cost per wear out of my Chanel's...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaaa - It's true!
> As someone who loves black bags, due to my inventory (and Stylebook app), I've managed to remind myself to NOT buy another black bag since February!
> (not counting the Ferragamo since it's my rehab project)
> 
> Oh wow - that is a heck of a week!
> But excellent to discover that your Fendi BTW is such a workhorse!
> (and you've reinforced my dislike of the 'batwing' on purses)


I just calculated and 31% of my bags are black.   I just love a good black bag because they work so well with my wardrobe. And, IMHO a stunning black bag is actually hard to find. Black can cause a bag’s design to “fade away”. So, when I see a bag with the structure and style to showcase black in yummy leather, ME WANT! 

Re: the batwing arm. I don’t know what it’s called so someone can correct me.  But, it always looks awkward to me when women (or men) are all akimbo and wing armed rooting through bags to find a thing.


lovieluvslux said:


> In my case I've grown to re-love my Gucci Marmont camera bag.  I was on the edge of selling it... Then I started using it during my normal weekend activities.. visiting the mall (great cross body), grocery shopping and attended a baseball game.  It's a simple design and the leather strap is adjustable.  Now if I can only get my cost per wear out of my Chanel's...


Yay! On your Marmont! I think the camera bag shape is such a cute and practical one. I need to find “my” camera bag.

And  on Chanel CPW. The only way I’m getting those down is to own them to the grave. Which is one reason I’ve stopped (or at least hard paused) on buying Chanels. I’ve found that I like the idea of owning them more than the reality. The jumbos look big for my frame. The New Medium Boy looks even bigger on me.  Anything smaller holds little more than a postage stamp. Soooo...    Don’t get me wrong I still wear and enjoy them. But, not nearly as much as I suspected I would.

Combining both of the topics of my post, I actually think I “need” a black one. I think I would use it quite a bit vs the colored ones I have. Coincidently, I just started a “Need Tracker” for a back Chanel jumbo in my wear list. In the next 6 months or less I’ll
know if I really need one and should buy or fuggedaboudit.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Help! I need to make some hard calls on the next black bag(s) I will buy. 

I find I am needing a smallish bag with gold hardware. Should I go all gold or black with gold? Or both?

I need a black / shw semi dressy bag with good capacity I keep thinking a black lambie Chanel SF Jumbo would fit the bill. I dunno. 

I definitely need a black / shw nice casual carefree bag. I haven’t sent anything in great leather / cute / stylish / functional at a $500 or less price point - similar to the pink & green Kate Spade I bought. I love that KS is leather lined (vs raw unfinished or fabric lining) at that price point. But, I haven’t seen anything cute in black / shw. Admittedly, I haven’t been actively looking. 

I’d love input. Thoughts?


----------



## dcooney4

I think I have fallen out of love with another lv . I am not ready to get rid of it yet. It is the neverfull I wanted forever . I love the color and size but I hate the strap drop. I will wait till fall to see if I wear it then. If not my dilemma is do I give it with the pouch to the consignment shop or do it separately as people seem to want those pouches. Mine has a light patina with no stains at all so I know it would go quick. Just not sure yet. Nothing at all is really jumping at me lately.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I think I have fallen out of love with another lv . I am not ready to get rid of it yet. It is the neverfull I wanted forever . I love the color and size but I hate the strap drop. I will wait till fall to see if I wear it then. If not my dilemma is do I give it with the pouch to the consignment shop or do it separately as people seem to want those pouches. Mine has a light patina with no stains at all so I know it would go quick. Just not sure yet. Nothing at all is really jumping at me lately.


Strap drop on a tote makes it or breaks it for me. So, I understand.  Do you have a replacement already?

If you do sell, I would sell them however makes you the most money - set or separates.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Strap drop on a tote makes it or breaks it for me. So, I understand.  Do you have a replacement already?
> 
> If you do sell, I would sell them however makes you the most money - set or separates.


I still have a Gucci and my Bally totes.


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> Help! I need to make some hard calls on the next black bag(s) I will buy.
> 
> I find I am needing a smallish bag with gold hardware. Should I go all gold or black with gold? Or both?
> 
> I need a black / shw semi dressy bag with good capacity I keep thinking a black lambie Chanel SF Jumbo would fit the bill. I dunno.
> 
> I definitely need a black / shw nice casual carefree bag. I haven’t sent anything in great leather / cute / stylish / functional at a $500 or less price point - similar to the pink & green Kate Spade I bought. I love that KS is leather lined (vs raw unfinished or fabric lining) at that price point. But, I haven’t seen anything cute in black / shw. Admittedly, I haven’t been actively looking.
> 
> I’d love input. Thoughts?


Glad to hear you are better...I cringed with your husband's cornea scratch news,  a friend told me the recovery from something like that was way more than she expected!
Anyway, well, my favorite brands at the moment are Rough & Tumble and Massaccesi, and since I think you prefer more structured bags, here are a couple of Massaccesi suggestions (however with bespoke, there is a long period of waiting) but these are all under $500. The first one is a new style, Aurora, which I actually have on order. I think the Little Muse, starts at 275€. And any of these can be done in black and silver hardware, and he is now doing lambskin interiors!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> So, we’ve had a run of kooky bad luck recently. Both Mr. S and I landed in the ER for different things in the same week. Luckily nothing serious - my knee locked up again and he scratched his cornea and a bad infection flared up overnight.
> 
> Anyway, both situations presented a grab and go moment for my bags. I have to say I was wrong on my most practical handbag. Hands down, it’s my Fendi large By The Way. It’s shoulder strap is adjustable so with the little handles I can carry it via hand, arm, shoulder or crossbody. Also it’s sizable and holds a ton without being heavy, unwieldy or bulky looking. And, the divided compartments (which I normally despise on anything but a tote) are roomy enough to “work” on this bag keeping everything easily organized.  And, though the quality of the leather isn’t specifically a functional contributor, I really do adore the supple leather on this bag.
> 
> I had said my Jimmy Choo Raven was my most practical but, it really isn’t. Even though it’s a structured hobo, it’s still a hobo. So, items can be a little harder to find than I’d like. And, being a hobo, the strap drop is tight enough that I have to do the awkward arm folded out batwing thing to dig into it.  It’s still a great bag that I won’t part with. But, I think a small tote would be better for when I need more capacity than the Fendi offers but, less than my Chanel tote provides.
> 
> In all, I continue to adore my Fendi BTW. This has got to be one of the most underrated bags. I think the bejeweled tails that came on some models (and I hated) took attention from the sleek, understated, architectural styling and beautiful functionality this bag offers.
> I’d love to own another - perhaps in brown. Maybe I should haunt Fashionphile, etc?? But, I’m almost scared to buy a second as it absolutely would steal wear from other bags. Isn’t that funny? I don’t want to buy a bag because I know it would be of such great use it would be a disrupter to less functional bags.
> 
> Cheers to the Fendi By The Way! I love you, Girl!!
> View attachment 4508578


Yay for a black bag that works so well!!


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> Glad to hear you are better...I cringed with your husband's cornea scratch news,  a friend told me the recovery from something like that was way more than she expected!
> Anyway, well, my favorite brands at the moment are Rough & Tumble and Massaccesi, and since I think you prefer more structured bags, here are a couple of Massaccesi suggestions (however with bespoke, there is a long period of waiting) but these are all under $500. The first one is a new style, Aurora, which I actually have on order. I think the Little Muse, starts at 275€. And any of these can be done in black and silver hardware, and he is now doing lambskin interiors!
> View attachment 4508843
> 
> View attachment 4508842


First time I'm seeing a black Aurora!  It's beautiful!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> So, we’ve had a run of kooky bad luck recently. Both Mr. S and I landed in the ER for different things in the same week. Luckily nothing serious - my knee locked up again and he scratched his cornea and a bad infection flared up overnight.
> 
> Anyway, both situations presented a grab and go moment for my bags. I have to say I was wrong on my most practical handbag. Hands down, it’s my Fendi large By The Way. It’s shoulder strap is adjustable so with the little handles I can carry it via hand, arm, shoulder or crossbody. Also it’s sizable and holds a ton without being heavy, unwieldy or bulky looking. And, the divided compartments (which I normally despise on anything but a tote) are roomy enough to “work” on this bag keeping everything easily organized.  And, though the quality of the leather isn’t specifically a functional contributor, I really do adore the supple leather on this bag.
> 
> I had said my Jimmy Choo Raven was my most practical but, it really isn’t. Even though it’s a structured hobo, it’s still a hobo. So, items can be a little harder to find than I’d like. And, being a hobo, the strap drop is tight enough that I have to do the awkward arm folded out batwing thing to dig into it.  It’s still a great bag that I won’t part with. But, I think a small tote would be better for when I need more capacity than the Fendi offers but, less than my Chanel tote provides.
> 
> In all, I continue to adore my Fendi BTW. This has got to be one of the most underrated bags. I think the bejeweled tails that came on some models (and I hated) took attention from the sleek, understated, architectural styling and beautiful functionality this bag offers.
> I’d love to own another - perhaps in brown. Maybe I should haunt Fashionphile, etc?? But, I’m almost scared to buy a second as it absolutely would steal wear from other bags. Isn’t that funny? I don’t want to buy a bag because I know it would be of such great use it would be a disrupter to less functional bags.
> 
> Cheers to the Fendi By The Way! I love you, Girl!!
> View attachment 4508578



Sorry to hear about the ER visits. One of our cats has scratched his cornea a couple of times and it’s not something you want to mess around with. Hope you’re both on the mend! 

Nothing like emergencies to make you realize which bags are the best/easiest ones. Glad you’re loving your By the Way!


----------



## Sparkletastic

christinemliu said:


> Glad to hear you are better...I cringed with your husband's cornea scratch news,  a friend told me the recovery from something like that was way more than she expected!
> Anyway, well, my favorite brands at the moment are Rough & Tumble and Massaccesi, and since I think you prefer more structured bags, here are a couple of Massaccesi suggestions (however with bespoke, there is a long period of waiting) but these are all under $500. The first one is a new style, Aurora, which I actually have on order. I think the Little Muse, starts at 275€. And any of these can be done in black and silver hardware, and he is now doing lambskin interiors!
> View attachment 4508843
> 
> View attachment 4508842


I was surprised how bad the cornea scratch was!  I’ve had one and it was minor discomfort and antibiotic drops. In contrast, Mr’s S’s eye turned blood red, was very painful, had light sensitivity, and eventually was swollen shut. I felt so bad for him. 

I really like that first bag!!! I thought Massaccesi stopped making bags. I’m confused!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I still have a Gucci and my Bally totes.


I wanted to reply before when you posted about selling your Totally.  You shopped that bag with ladies on this thread in 2015 (I think)!  I was just starting to lurk in that thread and I really could not understand the concept of "shopping your closet".  Probably because English is not my first language.  Anyway, I'm just reminded of that time you bought your Totally.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I think I have fallen out of love with another lv . I am not ready to get rid of it yet. It is the neverfull I wanted forever . I love the color and size but I hate the strap drop. I will wait till fall to see if I wear it then. If not my dilemma is do I give it with the pouch to the consignment shop or do it separately as people seem to want those pouches. Mine has a light patina with no stains at all so I know it would go quick. Just not sure yet. Nothing at all is really jumping at me lately.



I feel the same way about my LV Totally. Like you, I’m waiting to see if I wear it this fall before deciding whether or not to sell.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I was surprised how bad the cornea scratch was!  I’ve had one and it was minor discomfort and antibiotic drops. In contrast, Mr’s S’s eye turned blood red, was very painful, had light sensitivity, and eventually was swollen shut. I felt so bad for him.
> 
> I really like that first bag!!! I thought Massaccesi stopped making bags. I’m confused!


Hope you and your DH are fine!

Massaccesi stopped accepting orders for a while.  Then he ventured on a Kickstarter campaign, which he preterminated (it was not doing that well at that point).  And then he decided to produce bags again.  At higher prices if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## catsinthebag

So I bought the Gucci Disco on Friday and it’s been sitting in its box ever since. Which is a sure sign that it may not have been the best purchase — usually, I’ll want to wear something right away, and the fact that this hasn’t happened is a warning sign. It’s a great bag, but the timing may not be right — our 14 year-old dog is having some issues, and I’m distracted by that so buying a bag didn’t give me the boost it normally does. I’ll decide over the next couple of days if the Disco is staying or going back. 

In the meantime, on a whim I pulled out this bag, which I haven’t worn in _years. _It’s 18 years old! I used it a ton when I first got it, then abandoned it for a long time. Never sold it because before tPF, it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. After finding tPF, the resale was too low to matter. Who knew Prada nylon would come back into vogue?

I pulled it out a couple of years ago there was a spot of _something _white-ish on the flap that I couldn’t get off with my fingernail, so I dunked the whole thing in the sink and washed it with Woolite. The result is the nylon is so soft now it feels like silk! Other than that, the bag has held up really well. It weighs almost nothing and was so comfortable to wear. I feel like I re-found a part of me I didn’t know was missing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Hope you and your DH are fine!
> 
> Massaccesi stopped accepting orders for a while.  Then he ventured on a Kickstarter campaign, which he preterminated (it was not doing that well at that point).  And then he decided to produce bags again.  At higher prices if I'm not mistaken.


Thanks for the get well wishes. We’re good. He’s 90% recovered and just left for a week long business trip. I need another surgery eventually but, I’m still toddling along just fine in my heels. So it’s all good.  

Good to know about M. Can’t keep a good bag down, I guess! Lol! I’ll go check out the bag you shared. Thanks!


catsinthebag said:


> So I bought the Gucci Disco on Friday and it’s been sitting in its box ever since. Which is a sure sign that it may not have been the best purchase — usually, I’ll want to wear something right away, and the fact that this hasn’t happened is a warning sign. It’s a great bag, but the timing may not be right — our 14 year-old dog is having some issues, and I’m distracted by that so buying a bag didn’t give me the boost it normally does. I’ll decide over the next couple of days if the Disco is staying or going back.
> 
> In the meantime, on a whim I pulled out this bag, which I haven’t worn in _years. _It’s 18 years old! I used it a ton when I first got it, then abandoned it for a long time. Never sold it because before tPF, it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. After finding tPF, the resale was too low to matter. Who knew Prada nylon would come back into vogue?
> 
> I pulled it out a couple of years ago there was a spot of _something _white-ish on the flap that I couldn’t get off with my fingernail, so I dunked the whole thing in the sink and washed it with Woolite. The result is the nylon is so soft now it feels like silk! Other than that, the bag has held up really well. It weighs almost nothing and was so comfortable to wear. I feel like I re-found a part of me I didn’t know was missing!
> 
> View attachment 4508906


I’m surprised on the Disco. That is a bag I’ve wanted for a while - in good part because it has such a loyal following. Let us know how it goes. But, I agree. If a bag doesn’t grab me from the beginning it’s not a good sign.

I’ve always said Prada nylon bags are SOOOOO underrated and under appreciated. They are lightweight, super durable and WASHABLE!!  How many bags can you literally throw in the wash on delicate and they come out better?  I neeeeeeed one back in my life!!  Yay on you rediscovering yours!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I spent Th - Sun of last week in Las Vegas at the *STAR TREK CONVENTION*!!!!  Whoop!!   This is my purely indulgent / be a kid / have a blast time each year. I wouldn’t miss it for the world!!  Mr. S. likes Trek but isn’t a hard core fan. So it’s always a Goofy Geeky Girl trip!

I took my trusty “Bag of Holding” convention bag for day and a super cheap clip on bra wallet for hanging out / clubbing at night. No “real bags” on this away mission. Ha!

There are seven of us who travel together from three different countries. It’s always so much fun to see everyone!!! Because we’re all so busy, it’s one of the few times each year I actually get to see one of my very best friends because she lives across the country and has 2 little ones under 3yo!

Anyway, I’m *dead on my feet exhausted*.  I took the red eye back home to get in at 5am this morning. Then I had to work!  But, I’m super happy and this trip was MUCH needed. Tomorrow I’m sleeping the whole day. Lol! Good times!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I was surprised how bad the cornea scratch was!  I’ve had one and it was minor discomfort and antibiotic drops. In contrast, Mr’s S’s eye turned blood red, was very painful, had light sensitivity, and eventually was swollen shut. I felt so bad for him.
> 
> I really like that first bag!!! I thought Massaccesi stopped making bags. I’m confused!


Your poor dh and you with the leg. Ugh! I hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I wanted to reply before when you posted about selling your Totally.  You shopped that bag with ladies on this thread in 2015 (I think)!  I was just starting to lurk in that thread and I really could not understand the concept of "shopping your closet".  Probably because English is not my first language.  Anyway, I'm just reminded of that time you bought your Totally.


That was so much fun at the time. My dh was very happy when everyone here helped in real time.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> So I bought the Gucci Disco on Friday and it’s been sitting in its box ever since. Which is a sure sign that it may not have been the best purchase — usually, I’ll want to wear something right away, and the fact that this hasn’t happened is a warning sign. It’s a great bag, but the timing may not be right — our 14 year-old dog is having some issues, and I’m distracted by that so buying a bag didn’t give me the boost it normally does. I’ll decide over the next couple of days if the Disco is staying or going back.
> 
> In the meantime, on a whim I pulled out this bag, which I haven’t worn in _years. _It’s 18 years old! I used it a ton when I first got it, then abandoned it for a long time. Never sold it because before tPF, it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. After finding tPF, the resale was too low to matter. Who knew Prada nylon would come back into vogue?
> 
> I pulled it out a couple of years ago there was a spot of _something _white-ish on the flap that I couldn’t get off with my fingernail, so I dunked the whole thing in the sink and washed it with Woolite. The result is the nylon is so soft now it feels like silk! Other than that, the bag has held up really well. It weighs almost nothing and was so comfortable to wear. I feel like I re-found a part of me I didn’t know was missing!
> 
> View attachment 4508906


Nothing better then when that happens.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> So I bought the Gucci Disco on Friday and it’s been sitting in its box ever since. Which is a sure sign that it may not have been the best purchase — usually, I’ll want to wear something right away, and the fact that this hasn’t happened is a warning sign. It’s a great bag, but the timing may not be right — our 14 year-old dog is having some issues, and I’m distracted by that so buying a bag didn’t give me the boost it normally does. I’ll decide over the next couple of days if the Disco is staying or going back.
> 
> In the meantime, on a whim I pulled out this bag, which I haven’t worn in _years. _It’s 18 years old! I used it a ton when I first got it, then abandoned it for a long time. Never sold it because before tPF, it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. After finding tPF, the resale was too low to matter. Who knew Prada nylon would come back into vogue?
> 
> I pulled it out a couple of years ago there was a spot of _something _white-ish on the flap that I couldn’t get off with my fingernail, so I dunked the whole thing in the sink and washed it with Woolite. The result is the nylon is so soft now it feels like silk! Other than that, the bag has held up really well. It weighs almost nothing and was so comfortable to wear. I feel like I re-found a part of me I didn’t know was missing!
> 
> View attachment 4508906


Congratulations on rediscovering your Prada! Sorry to hear about your dog and about not reaching for the Disco.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> So, we’ve had a run of kooky bad luck recently. Both Mr. S and I landed in the ER for different things in the same week. Luckily nothing serious - my knee locked up again and he scratched his cornea and a bad infection flared up overnight.
> 
> Anyway, both situations presented a grab and go moment for my bags. I have to say I was wrong on my most practical handbag. Hands down, it’s my Fendi large By The Way. It’s shoulder strap is adjustable so with the little handles I can carry it via hand, arm, shoulder or crossbody. Also it’s sizable and holds a ton without being heavy, unwieldy or bulky looking. And, the divided compartments (which I normally despise on anything but a tote) are roomy enough to “work” on this bag keeping everything easily organized.  And, though the quality of the leather isn’t specifically a functional contributor, I really do adore the supple leather on this bag.
> 
> I had said my Jimmy Choo Raven was my most practical but, it really isn’t. Even though it’s a structured hobo, it’s still a hobo. So, items can be a little harder to find than I’d like. And, being a hobo, the strap drop is tight enough that I have to do the awkward arm folded out batwing thing to dig into it.  It’s still a great bag that I won’t part with. But, I think a small tote would be better for when I need more capacity than the Fendi offers but, less than my Chanel tote provides.
> 
> In all, I continue to adore my Fendi BTW. This has got to be one of the most underrated bags. I think the bejeweled tails that came on some models (and I hated) took attention from the sleek, understated, architectural styling and beautiful functionality this bag offers.
> I’d love to own another - perhaps in brown. Maybe I should haunt Fashionphile, etc?? But, I’m almost scared to buy a second as it absolutely would steal wear from other bags. Isn’t that funny? I don’t want to buy a bag because I know it would be of such great use it would be a disrupter to less functional bags.
> 
> Cheers to the Fendi By The Way! I love you, Girl!!
> View attachment 4508578


Sorry to hear about your rough rough week and ER visits. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery for both of you. Well done on rediscovering how practical your Fendi is!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Wow... these are terrific stats! Amazing that you were able to carry 16 different bags in March.
> 
> 12 books YTD is good! Do you have a book recommendation? I just finished the new Louise Penny mystery: _Kingdom of the Blind_. I thought it was one of her best, but it would only make sense if you've read the other books in the series.


Elaine, thanks for recommending Kingdom of the Blind. I finished it last night - great recommendation!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Congratulations on rediscovering your Prada! Sorry to hear about your dog and about not reaching for the Disco.



Thanks. My dog has always been one of the happiest beings on the planet, so it’s tough to see him getting old. I like my bags to have happy memories, so I either have to compartmentalize with the Disco or just give up and return it. I have been feeling the gap of a small black crossbody in my collection, so if I return it, that gap will still be there. I’m going to play with the bag for a couple of days and see if it sparks any joy before deciding.


----------



## dyyong

Well said and agreed!
Bags that bought are mostly classic and will never be out of trend, well, at least to me, 4 out of 7 were older model which I had to part with years ago due to financial, so I said it was impulse purchase but will not regret as I still love them as soon I saw them again, in short, they will be love


----------



## dyyong

dcooney4 said:


> This happens! Just get back on track. Start with a list on your phone . I do mine by color but some do it by category, whatever works best for you.





Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree with dc. The best solution is to shake it off by *evaluating* why you made the purchases so you can learn from your spree and do better in the future.
> 
> Consider why you are buying. Sometimes we buy because we do have genuine “needs” for certain colors or function. And, we could get “lucky” and fill several of them in a month. So what seems excessive could be a good thing. Alternatively it could be problematic because we are buying on impulse because of a sale, new styles, an emotional need, etc. Getting to the real reasons will help you check yourself in future.
> 
> Also, let go of the guilt. It can boomerang into another buy.
> 
> And keeping an inventory does help give a dose of reality at point of purchase. For example, if you see a great black bag but remind yourself you already have 8, you may be able to hold off on buying #9.
> 
> Good luck!!! It’s a new day!



Well said and agreed!
Bags that bought are mostly classic and will never be out of trend, well, at least to me, 4 out of 7 were older model which I had to part with years ago due to financial, so I said it was impulse purchase but will not regret as I still love them as soon I saw them again, in short, they will be love ^_^


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks Sparkletastic. A simple zip top, the bag is somewhat structured and very easy to get in and out. Shoulder strap so you don't have hold your arms like a kangaroo or place the bag on some table or counter while you fish out your eye drops or hand sanitizer..well that me..! 

Practical is the key word and that is where my issues are with these "fancy" bags.  There are the fancy bags you wear to a night at the opera, ballet, formal evening event or nice dinner. I come to realize I prefer a clutch or small bag with a long thin chain like the mini, or YSL.   I do NOT reach for the Chanel jumbo and 227 with chain straps. These suckers are heavy and can be a bit awkward in large crowds.  I feel like I'm carrying a football.

 I will sell 1 and hold on to my other ones and obtain a WOC or mini.. then i am REALLY done.

Like you, I have many black bags, but a good mix of color.  I'm liking my non-black bags more.  I like my black during the winter or cold weather.



Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! On your Marmont! I think the camera bag shape is such a cute and practical one. I need to find “my” camera bag.
> 
> And  on Chanel CPW. The only way I’m getting those down is to own them to the grave. Which is one reason I’ve stopped (or at least hard paused) on buying Chanels. I’ve found that I like the idea of owning them more than the reality. The jumbos look big for my frame. The New Medium Boy looks even bigger on me.  Anything smaller holds little more than a postage stamp. Soooo...    Don’t get me wrong I still wear and enjoy them. But, not nearly as much as I suspected I would.
> 
> Combining both of the topics of my post, I actually think I “need” a black one. I think I would use it quite a bit vs the colored ones I have. Coincidently, I just started a “Need Tracker” for a back Chanel jumbo in my wear list. In the next 6 months or less I’ll
> know if I really need one and should buy or fuggedaboudit.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks. My dog has always been one of the happiest beings on the planet, so it’s tough to see him getting old. I like my bags to have happy memories, so I either have to compartmentalize with the Disco or just give up and return it. I have been feeling the gap of a small black crossbody in my collection, so if I return it, that gap will still be there. I’m going to play with the bag for a couple of days and see if it sparks any joy before deciding.


Try putting your stuff in it and put it on and walk around the house then take your wallet out or phone as if paying for something or making a call . That should give you your answer.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lovieluvslux said:


> Thanks Sparkletastic. A simple zip top, the bag is somewhat structured and very easy to get in and out. Shoulder strap so you don't have hold your arms like a kangaroo or place the bag on some table or counter while you fish out your eye drops or hand sanitizer..well that me..!
> 
> Practical is the key word and that is where my issues are with these "fancy" bags.  There are the fancy bags you wear to a night at the opera, ballet, formal evening event or nice dinner. I come to realize I prefer a clutch or small bag with a long thin chain like the mini, or YSL.   I do NOT reach for the Chanel jumbo and 227 with chain straps. These suckers are heavy and can be a bit awkward in large crowds.  I feel like I'm carrying a football.
> 
> I will sell 1 and hold on to my other ones and obtain a WOC or mini.. then i am REALLY done.
> 
> Like you, I have many black bags, but a good mix of color.  I'm liking my non-black bags more.  I like my black during the winter or cold weather.


Yes! I never liked small bags like WOC before but now I’m loving them. I like that they can be a clutch but can also be shoulder carry. They can go from brunch to evening And, the profile is demure so the rest of my outfit can shine. 

I’m so late to this party. Lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Do any of you do monthly subscription boxes? Mr. S and I each do one based on our interests. Neither are fashion oriented. 

This showed up in my FB feed. It looks interesting.  
https://www.materialworld.co/


----------



## christymarie340

msd_bags said:


> Hi @christymarie340!
> I have so far used it during a vacation on a resort island. She served me well during that trip. Despite being small you could put a lot.  And as with other Tumi bags, there are lots of pockets/compartments. She was very comfortable to carry and lightweight.  During plane rides, I got her out of my Longchamp tote so I had my valuables with me all the time.  Some colors go on sale so maybe you can wait for that. Bottom line, I recommend her!



Thank you so much for your detailed feedback!! I just bought one, YAY!!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Do any of you do monthly subscription boxes? Mr. S and I each do one based on our interests. Neither are fashion oriented.
> 
> This showed up in my FB feed. It looks interesting.
> https://www.materialworld.co/


No I am trying to get rid of clutter at the moment. Even if it is stuff I would love.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> No I am trying to get rid of clutter at the moment. Even if it is stuff I would love.


Oof - me too.
We used to be on some wineries’ mailing list - where they automatically send you 4 bottles of wine, 3 or 4 times a year. When we figured out that they weren’t sending us many wines that we even liked, we canceled all of them. I figure these monthly subscription things are the same thing and just as difficult to cancel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> No I am trying to get rid of clutter at the moment. Even if it is stuff I would love.





Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - me too.
> We used to be on some wineries’ mailing list - where they automatically send you 4 bottles of wine, 3 or 4 times a year. When we figured out that they weren’t sending us many wines that we even liked, we canceled all of them. I figure these monthly subscription things are the same thing and just as difficult to cancel.


I think the key is to get ones that will send things you like and that have a god return policy if a particular box is a dud. We really like and use the items in the one’s we picked. Mine is sorority based.  Mr. S gets Robb Vices. 

I’ve been curious about clothing boxes because I hate to shop. I may try one! The good thing about those is your return what you don’t want.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I truly hate Tradesy. They are so shifty about their payouts. 

Remember I sold the Chanel on 7/8?  The funds weren’t available for transfer to my account til 7/21 which is ridiculous. eBay sends the money immediately. I initiated a transfer on 7/21. As of today the money still is not in my checking account!!!  I called them and they said they were running behind. Uh, no. They are holding the money to get the interest. 

I am SO glad that after this last purse sells that I am not selling anymore!  This is yet another reminder to me to think HARD before I buy a paper clip.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Do any of you do monthly subscription boxes? Mr. S and I each do one based on our interests. Neither are fashion oriented.
> 
> This showed up in my FB feed. It looks interesting.
> https://www.materialworld.co/


I figure there is no way they could get my style right and also get the fit right for me. I'm lazy about returning things so I would end up with things I didn't love. Plus I'm okay with used purses but not so much with used clothing.


----------



## LuvNLux

dcooney4 said:


> Try putting your stuff in it and put it on and walk around the house then take your wallet out or phone as if paying for something or making a call . That should give you your answer.



Absolutely agree!   I luv it because it is lightweight, holds a lot for it's size & is made of a lovely but sturdy leather that I don't have to pamper.  It's a great bag for errands & shopping.  Do try it on at home before you decide to return it, you may be happily surprised.


----------



## dcooney4

The sticky bag sold at the low end consignment shop and another sport bag. This is the place I send things that don’t sell at the better consignment shop or that the other shop won’t take. They take a hefty 70 percent but something is better than nothing. I am just glad they are gone. Wish I knew what caused the stickiness because I like Kate Spade Bags but I am a bit off put now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I figure there is no way they could get my style right and also get the fit right for me. I'm lazy about returning things so I would end up with things I didn't love. Plus I'm okay with used purses but not so much with used clothing.


I do worry about style and fit. I’m not a consistent size anything. It really depends on the cut of the item. 

I’m actually more comfortable with used clothes than purses because clothes can get throughly washed / dry cleaned and kill any yuckies. Oddly though, I don’t have very many used clothing items at all. It goes back to me hating to shop. Used clothing stores are really a hunt as they only have one size of each item vs a rack of multiple item I can see easily. 

The used items I can’t do are intimates / undies / swimwear. I juuuuust started to tip into getting used shoes (I have 2 pair) and stalled. I just don’t like it.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I do worry about style and fit. I’m not a consistent size anything. It really depends on the cut of the item.
> 
> I’m actually more comfortable with used clothes than purses because clothes can get throughly washed / dry cleaned and kill any yuckies. Oddly though, I don’t have very many used clothing items at all. It goes back to me hating to shop. Used clothing stores are really a hunt as they only have one size of each item vs a rack of multiple item I can see easily.
> 
> The used items I can’t do are intimates / undies / swimwear. I juuuuust started to tip into getting used shoes (I have 2 pair) and stalled. I just don’t like it.


I can't get myself to buy used shoes, even open sandals that could be easily cleaned. Just the thought of someone's foot in there grosses me out. I have a few coats I bought used. They don't bother me because they never touched much skin.

I have a routine to clean purses I buy used so I know they are clean before I use them. Some of my purses do get washed.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> HA! One of my pet peeves is 'dress code'.
> If a restaurant is going to put a little sign - right at the hostess stand even - stating the dress code (no baseball caps, no exercise style shorts, etc) WHY DO I SEE PEOPLE IN THESE EXACT THINGS IN THE RESTAURANT?!?
> Last night to dinner I wore very cute J Crew sleeveless shirt dress, sandals and a scarf. Another woman was wearing a lovely black dress and heels - she looked great. A woman comes in wearing exercise pants (complete with the mesh panels), flip-flops and a tee-shirt.
> I don't get it.
> I blame it on Special Petunia Mentality = 'I do what I want regardless of anyone else."
> 
> < climbing down from my soap box>


Is there room on your soapbox for me? 

Oh, and I am going to shamelessly steal "Special Petunia Mentality." It is PERFECT!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> So, we’ve had a run of kooky bad luck recently. Both Mr. S and I landed in the ER for different things in the same week. Luckily nothing serious - my knee locked up again and he scratched his cornea and a bad infection flared up overnight.
> 
> Anyway, both situations presented a grab and go moment for my bags. I have to say I was wrong on my most practical handbag. Hands down, it’s my Fendi large By The Way. It’s shoulder strap is adjustable so with the little handles I can carry it via hand, arm, shoulder or crossbody. Also it’s sizable and holds a ton without being heavy, unwieldy or bulky looking. And, the divided compartments (which I normally despise on anything but a tote) are roomy enough to “work” on this bag keeping everything easily organized.  And, though the quality of the leather isn’t specifically a functional contributor, I really do adore the supple leather on this bag.
> 
> I had said my Jimmy Choo Raven was my most practical but, it really isn’t. Even though it’s a structured hobo, it’s still a hobo. So, items can be a little harder to find than I’d like. And, being a hobo, the strap drop is tight enough that I have to do the awkward arm folded out batwing thing to dig into it.  It’s still a great bag that I won’t part with. But, I think a small tote would be better for when I need more capacity than the Fendi offers but, less than my Chanel tote provides.
> 
> In all, I continue to adore my Fendi BTW. This has got to be one of the most underrated bags. I think the bejeweled tails that came on some models (and I hated) took attention from the sleek, understated, architectural styling and beautiful functionality this bag offers.
> I’d love to own another - perhaps in brown. Maybe I should haunt Fashionphile, etc?? But, I’m almost scared to buy a second as it absolutely would steal wear from other bags. Isn’t that funny? I don’t want to buy a bag because I know it would be of such great use it would be a disrupter to less functional bags.
> 
> Cheers to the Fendi By The Way! I love you, Girl!!
> View attachment 4508578


Yikes, what a week! I hope things are back under control for both of you now... but for sure, the ER is never fun under any circumstances. For one thing, germs the size of sea lions roam the hallways! 

I'm glad to hear, though, that you've fallen back in love with your BTW. You've motivated me to put mine back in rotation this week.


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> So I bought the Gucci Disco on Friday and it’s been sitting in its box ever since. Which is a sure sign that it may not have been the best purchase — usually, I’ll want to wear something right away, and the fact that this hasn’t happened is a warning sign. It’s a great bag, but the timing may not be right — our 14 year-old dog is having some issues, and I’m distracted by that so buying a bag didn’t give me the boost it normally does. I’ll decide over the next couple of days if the Disco is staying or going back.
> 
> In the meantime, on a whim I pulled out this bag, which I haven’t worn in _years. _It’s 18 years old! I used it a ton when I first got it, then abandoned it for a long time. Never sold it because before tPF, it never would have occurred to me to sell a bag. After finding tPF, the resale was too low to matter. Who knew Prada nylon would come back into vogue?
> 
> I pulled it out a couple of years ago there was a spot of _something _white-ish on the flap that I couldn’t get off with my fingernail, so I dunked the whole thing in the sink and washed it with Woolite. The result is the nylon is so soft now it feels like silk! Other than that, the bag has held up really well. It weighs almost nothing and was so comfortable to wear. I feel like I re-found a part of me I didn’t know was missing!
> 
> View attachment 4508906


I love the look of this bag! Does the softness of the nylon make it droop when it's full? Because in your photo, the slouchiness gives it a wonderful, casual vibe. And there's nothing better than a bag that weighs next-to-nothing, on a day when you have to schlep a lot of stuff. 
I say this one's a classic!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, thanks for recommending Kingdom of the Blind. I finished it last night - great recommendation!


Glad you liked it. Her new one is coming out soon!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> I love the look of this bag! Does the softness of the nylon make it droop when it's full? Because in your photo, the slouchiness gives it a wonderful, casual vibe. And there's nothing better than a bag that weighs next-to-nothing, on a day when you have to schlep a lot of stuff.
> I say this one's a classic!



It does droop some, even when it’s not full! I don’t remember exactly what it was like when it was new, but there’s definitely been some loss of structure.  It’s been fun to rediscover this bag — I’ve been wearing it all week!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I can't get myself to buy used shoes, even open sandals that could be easily cleaned. Just the thought of someone's foot in there grosses me out. I have a few coats I bought used. They don't bother me because they never touched much skin.
> 
> I have a routine to clean purses I buy used so I know they are clean before I use them. Some of my purses do get washed.


My sister in law used to do nails. She told me that she preferred to do feet as they are cleaner than hands because they usually stay in socks and shoes all day whereas people do all kinds of things with their hands (including go to the bathroom) and don’t wash. 

What she explained was logical and reasonable but, I still can’t get entirely comfortable with preloved shoes. 

Though, keeping with this logic I should be horrified at preloved bags. Like you, I do a super clean when I get them - even sending some to the spa just to be cleaned. But, still... ick. 


ElainePG said:


> Yikes, what a week! I hope things are back under control for both of you now... but for sure, the ER is never fun under any circumstances. For one thing, germs the size of sea lions roam the hallways!
> 
> I'm glad to hear, though, that you've fallen back in love with your BTW. You've motivated me to put mine back in rotation this week.


Germs the size of sea lions.  YES!  I never want to even sit in a chair at the hospital.  

I’m glad to hear you’re going to wear your BTW too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I wore my Chanel tote yesterday and I gotta say, my tolerance for weight in a bag has gone to nil since I’ve started wearing much smaller bags. Years ago, I used to regularly carry large bags filled with stuff. But, now it feels odd to have all that material and weight on my arm when I’m not toting a laptop etc for work.  It’s not that the Chanel is too heavy. I just have to get used to a larger bag. 

That being said, I need a lighter weight, smaller tote or convertible satchel. The C is my only bigger bag and it’s large. (I can put my laptop in one section and still have tons of room for other things.) I need something on the large side of medium to allow for carrying water bottle, sweater, or extras. I really have NO clue what that would be. Sigh. This is now 3-4 bags I’ve identified that I need.  And, I really don’t want to start hunting. 

What is your favorite largeish, structured tote / shoulder bag / convertible satchel? I need ideas!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I wore my Chanel tote yesterday and I gotta say, my tolerance for weight in a bag has gone to nil since I’ve started wearing much smaller bags. Years ago, I used to regularly carry large bags filled with stuff. But, now it feels odd to have all that material and weight on my arm when I’m not toting a laptop etc for work.  It’s not that the Chanel is too heavy. I just have to get used to a larger bag.
> 
> That being said, I need a lighter weight, smaller tote or convertible satchel. The C is my only bigger bag and it’s large. (I can put my laptop in one section and still have tons of room for other things.) I need something on the large side of medium to allow for carrying water bottle, sweater, or extras. I really have NO clue what that would be. Sigh. This is now 3-4 bags I’ve identified that I need.  And, I really don’t want to start hunting.
> 
> What is your favorite largeish, structured tote / shoulder bag / convertible satchel? I need ideas!


Currently it is the Balenciaga Day bag. Bals are relatively lightweight. The Velo is a little smaller but I find it the most comfortable to carry because of the flat shoulder strap. The Day has a rolled handle.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I wore my Chanel tote yesterday and I gotta say, my tolerance for weight in a bag has gone to nil since I’ve started wearing much smaller bags. Years ago, I used to regularly carry large bags filled with stuff. But, now it feels odd to have all that material and weight on my arm when I’m not toting a laptop etc for work.  It’s not that the Chanel is too heavy. I just have to get used to a larger bag.
> 
> That being said, I need a lighter weight, smaller tote or convertible satchel. The C is my only bigger bag and it’s large. (I can put my laptop in one section and still have tons of room for other things.) I need something on the large side of medium to allow for carrying water bottle, sweater, or extras. I really have NO clue what that would be. Sigh. This is now 3-4 bags I’ve identified that I need.  And, I really don’t want to start hunting.
> 
> What is your favorite largeish, structured tote / shoulder bag / convertible satchel? I need ideas!


Whenever I carry my Windows Surface Go with keyboard inside any leather bag of mine, I find the weight heavy even if my Surface weighs less than 2 lbs (or maybe because I need to carry a powerbank OR a wall charger, in addition).  My point - these electronic stuff really add weight to our bags.  So the bag should be as light weight as possible.  I find that I’m okay with the Surface inside my Proenza Schouler tote, even with a Samorga organizer inside.


----------



## dcooney4

When I started July I had ten backpacks between leather nice ones and my sporty ones. I now have seven. I am still working on reducing the amount of overlapping use bags I have. I am trying to clear the closet before I do my fall shopping rather than having a panic attack after. Fall colors are my favorite and I know my weakness for them so I am planning ahead. What is your favorite season that might get you in a bit of shopping trouble?


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> When I started July I had ten backpacks between leather nice ones and my sporty ones. I now have seven. I am still working on reducing the amount of overlapping use bags I have. I am trying to clear the closet before I do my fall shopping rather than having a panic attack after. Fall colors are my favorite and I know my weakness for them so I am planning ahead. What is your favorite season that might get you in a bit of shopping trouble?


Fall is my favourite season and I prefer my fall/winter wardrobe to my spring/summer wardrobe. Summer is short where I live so I get a lot more use out of my sweaters, jeans, boots and scarves sections of my closet. I don’t know that I would say I am likely to get in trouble fall shopping because I have gotten much better at mindful shopping and using what I have.
What’s on your fall buying list?


----------



## christinemliu

Sparkletastic said:


> I wore my Chanel tote yesterday and I gotta say, my tolerance for weight in a bag has gone to nil since I’ve started wearing much smaller bags. Years ago, I used to regularly carry large bags filled with stuff. But, now it feels odd to have all that material and weight on my arm when I’m not toting a laptop etc for work.  It’s not that the Chanel is too heavy. I just have to get used to a larger bag.
> 
> That being said, I need a lighter weight, smaller tote or convertible satchel. The C is my only bigger bag and it’s large. (I can put my laptop in one section and still have tons of room for other things.) I need something on the large side of medium to allow for carrying water bottle, sweater, or extras. I really have NO clue what that would be. Sigh. This is now 3-4 bags I’ve identified that I need.  And, I really don’t want to start hunting.
> 
> What is your favorite largeish, structured tote / shoulder bag / convertible satchel? I need ideas!


I purchased a convertible satchel recently, it's the Leatherology Kessler (comes in 3 sizes) and it's pretty light and seems durable...mine is in charcoal but here's one in red:


And well, hey, most know I love Massaccesi and he does totes well. For a structured one, here is Miss M who a tPFer excellently colorblocked in her design:


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> When I started July I had ten backpacks between leather nice ones and my sporty ones. I now have seven. I am still working on reducing the amount of overlapping use bags I have. I am trying to clear the closet before I do my fall shopping rather than having a panic attack after. Fall colors are my favorite and I know my weakness for them so I am planning ahead. What is your favorite season that might get you in a bit of shopping trouble?


I love fall! The end of fall gets me in trouble for the main reason it's when brands usually give the biggest discounts of the year (Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday)...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I purchased a convertible satchel recently, it's the Leatherology Kessler (comes in 3 sizes) and it's pretty light and seems durable...mine is in charcoal but here's one in red:
> View attachment 4513495
> 
> And well, hey, most know I love Massaccesi and he does totes well. For a structured one, here is Miss M who a tPFer excellently colorblocked in her design:
> View attachment 4513497


I think this color blocking along with TotinScience's Siena are really unique.


----------



## msd_bags

I got my Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag Base! I had it delivered to my niece in Singapore from Anya’s website. I have been wanting this bag for sometime.  I have tried it in a store here before so no surprises on the fit. Then somebody posted in the AH thread about the final sale.  How could I resist the very low price coupled with a complimentary strap!  My only dilemma then was the color.  Marine blue? Garnet red? There’s one more which a forgot.  Or this Steam color?  Since this is the color I don’t have, I got this!  Though I’m a bit scared with the lightness of the color.



The sticker strap is complimentary, wow! Beautiful leather! 
So I got an extra handle in cobalt blue to mix up the look.  But they sent me the wrong blue - marine.  But they rectified it and sent me the right one, but it’s still in Singapore since it didn’t make it on time for my sister’s trip there.  This is the marine blue:


And would you believe how a darker strap made me less scared of the (lightness of the) bag!  When I changed into this handle, it was as if I was holding a dark colored bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> When I started July I had ten backpacks between leather nice ones and my sporty ones. I now have seven. I am still working on reducing the amount of overlapping use bags I have. I am trying to clear the closet before I do my fall shopping rather than having a panic attack after. Fall colors are my favorite and I know my weakness for them so I am planning ahead. What is your favorite season that might get you in a bit of shopping trouble?



Fall is my favorite season for clothes, too. I love warm weather but hate my summer clothes, lol! I love fall clothes. My scarves come out, as do leather jackets, boots, jeans. Funny thing is, I hate winter with a passion, but fall is perfection! 

I always get the urge to buy stuff at this time of year. I love summer, but by August, I’m tired of the heat and looking forward to the next season, so weirdly, right now is the time I start thinking I need new boots and a black handbag!


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Fall is my favorite season for clothes, too. I love warm weather but hate my summer clothes, lol! I love fall clothes. My scarves come out, as do leather jackets, boots, jeans. Funny thing is, I hate winter with a passion, but fall is perfection!
> 
> I always get the urge to buy stuff at this time of year. I love summer, but by August, I’m tired of the heat and looking forward to the next season, so weirdly, right now is the time I start thinking I need new boots and a black handbag!


I love my boots! I love summer because of the weather but I miss wearing boots. They are so easy and more comfortable than most of my warm weather shoes. I also love soft cozy sweaters and my down jackets.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Fall is my favourite season and I prefer my fall/winter wardrobe to my spring/summer wardrobe. Summer is short where I live so I get a lot more use out of my sweaters, jeans, boots and scarves sections of my closet. I don’t know that I would say I am likely to get in trouble fall shopping because I have gotten much better at mindful shopping and using what I have.
> What’s on your fall buying list?


Nothing particular yet . I will be doing a bit of traveling then and want to have a bit of open space if I find any treasures. I did just buy a new rain coat from Barbour this weekend , So time to get rid of an old one. I still have a bit of time to plan what I will actually be needing.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> I love fall! The end of fall gets me in trouble for the main reason it's when brands usually give the biggest discounts of the year (Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday)...


I know that one to well. I like your new bag. If you get a chance can you show us a picture of your color.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I got my Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag Base! I had it delivered to my niece in Singapore from Anya’s website. I have been wanting this bag for sometime.  I have tried it in a store here before so no surprises on the fit. Then somebody posted in the AH thread about the final sale.  How could I resist the very low price coupled with a complimentary strap!  My only dilemma then was the color.  Marine blue? Garnet red? There’s one more which a forgot.  Or this Steam color?  Since this is the color I don’t have, I got this!  Though I’m a bit scared with the lightness of the color.
> View attachment 4513717
> 
> 
> The sticker strap is complimentary, wow! Beautiful leather!
> So I got an extra handle in cobalt blue to mix up the look.  But they sent me the wrong blue - marine.  But they rectified it and sent me the right one, but it’s still in Singapore since it didn’t make it on time for my sister’s trip there.  This is the marine blue:
> View attachment 4513718
> 
> And would you believe how a darker strap made me less scared of the (lightness of the) bag!  When I changed into this handle, it was as if I was holding a dark colored bag!


This is really cool. I love the shape of the bag. What does the inside look like? Does it have a zipper?


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Fall is my favorite season for clothes, too. I love warm weather but hate my summer clothes, lol! I love fall clothes. My scarves come out, as do leather jackets, boots, jeans. Funny thing is, I hate winter with a passion, but fall is perfection!
> 
> I always get the urge to buy stuff at this time of year. I love summer, but by August, I’m tired of the heat and looking forward to the next season, so weirdly, right now is the time I start thinking I need new boots and a black handbag!


That is me exactly! I am not a fan of winter but I love fall ,even though most of the time I am sneezing like crazy. Boots jeans and cool jackets are my favorite as are the fall bags.


----------



## wyu1229

msd_bags said:


> I got my Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag Base! I had it delivered to my niece in Singapore from Anya’s website. I have been wanting this bag for sometime.  I have tried it in a store here before so no surprises on the fit. Then somebody posted in the AH thread about the final sale.  How could I resist the very low price coupled with a complimentary strap!  My only dilemma then was the color.  Marine blue? Garnet red? There’s one more which a forgot.  Or this Steam color?  Since this is the color I don’t have, I got this!  Though I’m a bit scared with the lightness of the color.
> View attachment 4513717
> 
> 
> The sticker strap is complimentary, wow! Beautiful leather!
> So I got an extra handle in cobalt blue to mix up the look.  But they sent me the wrong blue - marine.  But they rectified it and sent me the right one, but it’s still in Singapore since it didn’t make it on time for my sister’s trip there.  This is the marine blue:
> View attachment 4513718
> 
> And would you believe how a darker strap made me less scared of the (lightness of the) bag!  When I changed into this handle, it was as if I was holding a dark colored bag!


looks beautiful.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is really cool. I love the shape of the bag. What does the inside look like? Does it have a zipper?


Here’s how the inside looks like.  No zipper though.


----------



## msd_bags

wyu1229 said:


> looks beautiful.


Thanks!!


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> That is me exactly! I am not a fan of winter but I love fall ,even though most of the time I am sneezing like crazy. Boots jeans and cool jackets are my favorite as are the fall bags.



I’m with you on the sneezing. I started getting allergy shots a few years ago and they really help, but I still feel the ragweed in the fall. According to my allergy nurse, the ragweed has already started to go up in the Northeast.


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> I’m with you on the sneezing. I started getting allergy shots a few years ago and they really help, but I still feel the ragweed in the fall. According to my allergy nurse, the ragweed has already started to go up in the Northeast.


I've gone through allergy shots twice, both for 2 years. They worked while I was getting the shots but the protection wore off in less than a year. I don't know if I'll do it again. I have allergies all year round because I'm also allergic to dust.


----------



## catsinthebag

whateve said:


> I've gone through allergy shots twice, both for 2 years. They worked while I was getting the shots but the protection wore off in less than a year. I don't know if I'll do it again. I have allergies all year round because I'm also allergic to dust.



Yes, unfortunately they do wear off if you don’t keep going. I had to go every week at the beginning, but now I only go once a month, so it’s not onerous. In my allergist’s words, I’m “allergic to absolutely everything” — tree pollen, dust, mold, cats, ragweed, etc. — so I go year round as well. In addition to suffering less from allergies, I also get sick less often than I used to because the shots are immunotherapy.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Here’s how the inside looks like.  No zipper though.
> View attachment 4513966


Nice and light inside. No big black hole. Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> I’m with you on the sneezing. I started getting allergy shots a few years ago and they really help, but I still feel the ragweed in the fall. According to my allergy nurse, the ragweed has already started to go up in the Northeast.


I need a dislike button on that. Lol


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, unfortunately they do wear off if you don’t keep going. I had to go every week at the beginning, but now I only go once a month, so it’s not onerous. In my allergist’s words, I’m “allergic to absolutely everything” — tree pollen, dust, mold, cats, ragweed, etc. — so I go year round as well. In addition to suffering less from allergies, I also get sick less often than I used to because the shots are immunotherapy.


I am glad they work for you. My allergist told me it not any one item but a anything fine floating in the air that can set me off.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I need a dislike button on that. Lol


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I am glad they work for you. My allergist told me it not any one item but a anything fine floating in the air that can set me off.



So you’re basically allergic to air? Ugh!


----------



## christinemliu

dcooney4 said:


> I know that one to well. I like your new bag. If you get a chance can you show us a picture of your color.


Thank you! I will try, it's one of those colors that is hard to really capture. It's like a rich grey, but not super dark, here's an attempt:


----------



## whateve

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, unfortunately they do wear off if you don’t keep going. I had to go every week at the beginning, but now I only go once a month, so it’s not onerous. In my allergist’s words, I’m “allergic to absolutely everything” — tree pollen, dust, mold, cats, ragweed, etc. — so I go year round as well. In addition to suffering less from allergies, I also get sick less often than I used to because the shots are immunotherapy.


I have lousy insurance. It got expensive plus I didn't like having to go in often. It makes it hard to travel. Maybe once I get on Medicare, I'll start again.


dcooney4 said:


> I am glad they work for you. My allergist told me it not any one item but a anything fine floating in the air that can set me off.


My doctor tested DH and said he wasn't allergic to anything. It is probably something environmental and they don't have shots against that.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> So you’re basically allergic to air? Ugh!


Lol yeah! I wish it were one specific thing.


----------



## dcooney4

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! I will try, it's one of those colors that is hard to really capture. It's like a rich grey, but not super dark, here's an attempt:
> View attachment 4514242


Oh that’s nice! I like this even more.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have lousy insurance. It got expensive plus I didn't like having to go in often. It makes it hard to travel. Maybe once I get on Medicare, I'll start again.
> 
> My doctor tested DH and said he wasn't allergic to anything. It is probably something environmental and they don't have shots against that.


Ugh!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I need a dislike button on that. Lol


Here you go


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Lol yeah! I wish it were one specific thing.


Oh, this is difficult!

Since last year, my respiratory allergy has disappeared.  But do you know what has replaced it?  Skin asthma!!  The beauty of aging...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Here you go


Lol


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Oh, this is difficult!
> 
> Since last year, my respiratory allergy has disappeared.  But do you know what has replaced it?  Skin asthma!!  The beauty of aging...


Oh no ! I am glad you are breathing better though.


----------



## msd_bags

My bag shots are not complete without my money tree photos.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> My bag shots are not complete without my money tree photos.
> View attachment 4514382


What!  You have leaves on your money tree????


----------



## ksuromax

Hello to all!!  i'm back from vacs!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> Hello to all!!  i'm back from vacs!


Welcome back! Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Welcome back! Hope you had a wonderful time!


thanks!  it was fab!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Hello to all!!  i'm back from vacs!


----------



## indiaink

Well, here I am. (Like, yes, that's no big deal, who cares, yes  - ? But I've lost my guy, and I'm adrift, so ... here I am).

My favorite fashion house, Bottega Veneta, has lost the man whose bags and accessories I've loved since 2011. Not so much lost, just replaced. The new guy is chasing somebody else (Instagrammers, youth, whatever; not the longtime clients that Bottega Veneta had, for sure).

The new guy has created some real ... shall I say ... different designs, and they don't attract me at all.

After the initial , I had a  and realized this was the perfect money-saving opportunity.

And then, after more  and  and , I had another  and realized that not only can I quit buying, I can concentrate on using my own collection and heaven only knows I've got plenty to use.

Those of us BV fans who considered their One Bag to be the Cervo Hobo found out earlier this year (last year?) that it wasn't going to be made anymore, so I've been snatching up what I can from resellers. I've got 9 now, and am only looking for one more, which I may never find, but regardless: I've got plenty to shop from my own collection, including SLGs.

And my closet is still known as The OMG Closet (photo to follow).

Thank heavens there's a place for me here - I was trying to come up with the appropriate word, but all I can find is 'stateless'.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Well, here I am. (Like, yes, that's no big deal, who cares, yes  - ? But I've lost my guy, and I'm adrift, so ... here I am).
> 
> My favorite fashion house, Bottega Veneta, has lost the man whose bags and accessories I've loved since 2011. Not so much lost, just replaced. The new guy is chasing somebody else (Instagrammers, youth, whatever; not the longtime clients that Bottega Veneta had, for sure).
> 
> The new guy has created some real ... shall I say ... different designs,and they don't attract me at all.
> 
> After the initial , I had a  and realized this was the perfect money-saving opportunity.
> 
> And then, after more  and  and , I had another  and realized that not only can I quit buying, I can concentrate on using my own collection and heaven only knows I've got plenty to use.
> 
> Those of us BV fans who considered their One Bag to be the Cervo Hobo found out earlier this year (last year?) that it wasn't going to be made anymore, so I've been snatching up what I can from resellers. I've got 9 now, and am only looking for one more, which I may never find, but regardless: I've got plenty to shop from my own collection, including SLGs.
> 
> And my closet is still known as The OMG Closet (photo to follow).
> 
> Thank heavens there's a place for me here - I was trying to come up with the appropriate word, but all I can find is 'stateless'.



I have to say I'm in the same boat re: BV. Having gone through the same thing with Balenciaga when Gvasalia took over I went from hating everything to actually purchasing some of the newer styles and really liking them. I'm not saying that this will necessarily happen with Lee's new styles and it's always distressing when your favourite brand changes dramatically (and we always feel not for the better), but I'm willing to give BV a season or two to see what's what. What I find most unfortunate is wiping the slate clean by taking away many of the iconic pieces. Put your own twist on them if you must ( as Bal did with the graffiti City for instance) but leave the essence of the original bag there please!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Well, here I am. (Like, yes, that's no big deal, who cares, yes  - ? But I've lost my guy, and I'm adrift, so ... here I am).
> 
> My favorite fashion house, Bottega Veneta, has lost the man whose bags and accessories I've loved since 2011. Not so much lost, just replaced. The new guy is chasing somebody else (Instagrammers, youth, whatever; not the longtime clients that Bottega Veneta had, for sure).
> 
> The new guy has created some real ... shall I say ... different designs, and they don't attract me at all.
> 
> After the initial , I had a  and realized this was the perfect money-saving opportunity.
> 
> And then, after more  and  and , I had another  and realized that not only can I quit buying, I can concentrate on using my own collection and heaven only knows I've got plenty to use.
> 
> Those of us BV fans who considered their One Bag to be the Cervo Hobo found out earlier this year (last year?) that it wasn't going to be made anymore, so I've been snatching up what I can from resellers. I've got 9 now, and am only looking for one more, which I may never find, but regardless: I've got plenty to shop from my own collection, including SLGs.
> 
> And my closet is still known as The OMG Closet (photo to follow).
> 
> Thank heavens there's a place for me here - I was trying to come up with the appropriate word, but all I can find is 'stateless'.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I have to say I'm in the same boat re: BV. Having gone through the same thing with Balenciaga when Gvasalia took over I went from hating everything to actually purchasing some of the newer styles and really liking them. I'm not saying that this will necessarily happen with Lee's new styles and it's always distressing when your favourite brand changes dramatically (and we always feel not for the better), but I'm willing to give BV a season or two to see what's what. What I find most unfortunate is wiping the slate clean by taking away many of the iconic pieces. Put your own twist on them if you must ( as Bal did with the graffiti City for instance) but leave the essence of the original bag there please!


----------



## ksuromax

not only he is wiping out the old core of the BV phylosophy, but he hiked the prices by so much that he has signed me off the list completely. 
I was not buying the big items at their full price (given the resale value it was ridiculous!) but i bought quite a few bags and shoes during sales which is not the case any more. 
I checked .the prices yesterday in Bloomi's, and it's just silly what they ask for a tiny Pouch! it's not a full size bag, the strap is basically a string cord, thin and flimsy, and yes, it costs a leg!  
if these new styles are made for the 'youth, instagrammers, young gens' then how on earth are they supposed to have such buying power to make it worth for the brand to cut off all the older gang??


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Hello to all!!  i'm back from vacs!


Welcome back! Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> not only he is wiping out the old core of the BV phylosophy, but he hiked the prices by so much that he has signed me off the list completely.
> I was not buying the big items at their full price (given the resale value it was ridiculous!) but i bought quite a few bags and shoes during sales which is not the case any more.
> I checked .the prices yesterday in Bloomi's, and it's just silly what they ask for a tiny Pouch! it's not a full size bag, the strap is basically a string cord, thin and flimsy, and yes, it costs a leg!
> if these new styles are made for the 'youth, instagrammers, young gens' then how on earth are they supposed to have such buying power to make it worth for the brand to cut off all the older gang??


Very good question!!!

Anyway, here we are - and I know you, like me, have much (OK OK OK, you have MUCH more!)  - it would be fun for you and @muchstuff to shop from your own amazing and astounding collections for a while... and I know an Etsy seller who was making "The Pouch" (Mini and normal size) before Mr. Lee was - almost bought one but I need to adjust first.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Hello to all!!  i'm back from vacs!


Welcome back! I enjoyed all your vacation photos!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> What!  You have leaves on your money tree????


Guess what, when I came in this morning (my time zone is 12 hours ahead Eastern time in the US), the money tree is gone!!! The caretaker took it away!!! 


ksuromax said:


> Hello to all!!  i'm back from vacs!


Welcome back!! I have enjoyed seeing the wonderful places your bags visited!! 


indiaink said:


> Well, here I am. (Like, yes, that's no big deal, who cares, yes  - ? But I've lost my guy, and I'm adrift, so ... here I am).
> 
> My favorite fashion house, Bottega Veneta, has lost the man whose bags and accessories I've loved since 2011. Not so much lost, just replaced. The new guy is chasing somebody else (Instagrammers, youth, whatever; not the longtime clients that Bottega Veneta had, for sure).
> 
> The new guy has created some real ... shall I say ... different designs, and they don't attract me at all.
> 
> After the initial , I had a  and realized this was the perfect money-saving opportunity.
> 
> And then, after more  and  and , I had another  and realized that not only can I quit buying, I can concentrate on using my own collection and heaven only knows I've got plenty to use.
> 
> Those of us BV fans who considered their One Bag to be the Cervo Hobo found out earlier this year (last year?) that it wasn't going to be made anymore, so I've been snatching up what I can from resellers. I've got 9 now, and am only looking for one more, which I may never find, but regardless: I've got plenty to shop from my own collection, including SLGs.
> 
> And my closet is still known as The OMG Closet (photo to follow).
> 
> Thank heavens there's a place for me here - I was trying to come up with the appropriate word, but all I can find is 'stateless'.


How sad about the changes in BV!  I've drifted to your forum and I'm sad to read about the changes!! I know BV to be a classic house.  BV = well made woven leather goodies.  But I guess not anymore!  Before reading about the changes by Mr. Lee, I told my sister that I'm gonna get another Pillow, maybe next year.  I hope this is still available by then.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Very good question!!!
> 
> Anyway, here we are - and I know you, like me, have much (OK OK OK, you have MUCH more!)  - it would be fun for you and @muchstuff to shop from your own amazing and astounding collections for a while... and I know an Etsy seller who was making "The Pouch" (Mini and normal size) before Mr. Lee was - almost bought one but I need to adjust first.


Quite honestly my collection would fit in a tiny corner of Ksuro's massive closet (I've tried to get her to admit to a number but she's very coy about it ). I'm doing a lot more handbag rotating and I have to admit it's lots of fun! I'd forgotten how much I love some of the bags that I haven't used for awhile.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Very good question!!!
> 
> Anyway, here we are - and I know you, like me, have much (OK OK OK, you have MUCH more!)  - it would be fun for you and @muchstuff to shop from your own amazing and astounding collections for a while... and I know an Etsy seller who was making "The Pouch" (Mini and normal size) before Mr. Lee was - almost bought one but I need to adjust first.





muchstuff said:


> Quite honestly my collection would fit in a tiny corner of Ksuro's massive closet (I've tried to get her to admit to a number but she's very coy about it ). I'm doing a lot more handbag rotating and I have to admit it's lots of fun! I'd forgotten how much I love some of the bags that I haven't used for awhile.


Ladies, you totally mistaking and overestimating the size of my collection! 
i do switch very often, and, probably, this gives a false impression of massive collection!
i mean, it's not small, but a lot smaller than many's here! 
and i'm not coy about the number, i'm just too lazy to count them!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Ladies, you totally mistaking and overestimating the size of my collection!
> i do switch very often, and, probably, this gives a false impression of massive collection!
> i mean, it's not small, but a lot smaller than many's here!
> and i'm not coy about the number, i'm just too lazy to count them!


I figure you have 100 bags. How’s that? I am going to get my Scarlet Cervo Hobo out tomorrow, I haven’t had her out for several months!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I figure you have 100 bags. How’s that? I am going to get my Scarlet Cervo Hobo out tomorrow, I haven’t had her out for several months!


nah, way below than that! 
i never had that many (55-65 was my rough count), and after that i sold 14, and probably added about 10-12, or so.
So i guess it should be about 60-65


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Ladies, you totally mistaking and overestimating the size of my collection!
> i do switch very often, and, probably, this gives a false impression of massive collection!
> i mean, it's not small, but a lot smaller than many's here!
> and i'm not coy about the number, i'm just too lazy to count them!


If you're too lazy to count them it means it's a lot of work = big collection .


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nah, way below than that!
> i never had that many (55-65 was my rough count), and after that i sold 14, and probably added about 10-12, or so.
> So i guess it should be about 60-65


I thought you had more than that, I have somewhere around 50 ish. Maybe you should go count now...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I thought you had more than that, I have somewhere around 50 ish. Maybe you should go count now...


no i'm going to work, my first day after hols


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> no i'm going to work, my first day after hols


Culture shock!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Culture shock!


totally


----------



## Sonmi999

Dear ladies, long time no see! It's been a long time since I last visited this thread.
I failed epically on the no buy challenge I said I intended to do months ago.
However, I did manage to refrain myself from buying any luxury bags! I consider that at least a bit of a an achievement.
I went to Europe last month and spent three days in Berlin and a week in Paris. Needless to say I shopped like crazy, especially in Paris. (I was in Strasbourg with my family enjoying my baby nephew for the rest of my holidays, so there wasn't much shopping there.)
In regards to bags, I added a Dr Martens satchel, several Longchamp bags, including a 3D backpack (the taupe one was on sale and I got it for more than 200 euros less than the retail price), and a Coach Cassie in canvas and tan smooth leather. Now I'm already home, but yesterday I also got a black Coach Cassie and a black Coach Evie backpack in the regular size. I found out the prices are almost the same in my country as they are in Europe, and here we can pay in instalments when we use a credit card, so I went a little overboard.
Well, the good thing is that, if I add all the prices, the sum is just a little more than the current price of an LV Empreinte Pochette Métis in my country, so... hurray?  I'm SUPER happy about everything I purchased and excited to wear them all. No regrets.

Well, I'm ready for the 10 in 31 challenge!
For the past few days, I've been carrying the 3D backpack from Longchamp and loving it. On Monday I carried an olive green Longchamp Le Pliage backpack at night, but since I'm only starting the challenge today, I'm not going to count that, lol.


----------



## tenKrat

indiaink said:


> Well, here I am. (Like, yes, that's no big deal, who cares, yes  - ? But I've lost my guy, and I'm adrift, so ... here I am).
> 
> My favorite fashion house, Bottega Veneta, has lost the man whose bags and accessories I've loved since 2011. Not so much lost, just replaced. The new guy is chasing somebody else (Instagrammers, youth, whatever; not the longtime clients that Bottega Veneta had, for sure).
> 
> The new guy has created some real ... shall I say ... different designs, and they don't attract me at all.
> 
> After the initial , I had a  and realized this was the perfect money-saving opportunity.
> 
> And then, after more  and  and , I had another  and realized that not only can I quit buying, I can concentrate on using my own collection and heaven only knows I've got plenty to use.
> 
> Those of us BV fans who considered their One Bag to be the Cervo Hobo found out earlier this year (last year?) that it wasn't going to be made anymore, so I've been snatching up what I can from resellers. I've got 9 now, and am only looking for one more, which I may never find, but regardless: I've got plenty to shop from my own collection, including SLGs.
> 
> And my closet is still known as The OMG Closet (photo to follow).
> 
> Thank heavens there's a place for me here - I was trying to come up with the appropriate word, but all I can find is 'stateless'.


Well, now you must post the nine BV cervo hobos you’ve been scooping up!  I would love to see all of the gorgeous BV colors.


----------



## indiaink

tenKrat said:


> Well, now you must post the nine BV cervo hobos you’ve been scooping up!  I would love to see all of the gorgeous BV colors.


I plan to as I carry them - here. I'll do a collection post some day in the BV thread, maybe


----------



## christinemliu

Sonmi999 said:


> Dear ladies, long time no see! It's been a long time since I last visited this thread.
> I failed epically on the no buy challenge I said I intended to do months ago.
> However, I did manage to refrain myself from buying any luxury bags! I consider that at least a bit of a an achievement.
> I went to Europe last month and spent three days in Berlin and a week in Paris. Needless to say I shopped like crazy, especially in Paris. (I was in Strasbourg with my family enjoying my baby nephew for the rest of my holidays, so there wasn't much shopping there.)
> In regards to bags, I added a Dr Martens satchel, several Longchamp bags, including a 3D backpack (the taupe one was on sale and I got it for more than 200 euros less than the retail price), and a Coach Cassie in canvas and tan smooth leather. Now I'm already home, but yesterday I also got a black Coach Cassie and a black Coach Evie backpack in the regular size. I found out the prices are almost the same in my country as they are in Europe, and here we can pay in instalments when we use a credit card, so I went a little overboard.
> Well, the good thing is that, if I add all the prices, the sum is just a little more than the current price of an LV Empreinte Pochette Métis in my country, so... hurray?  I'm SUPER happy about everything I purchased and excited to wear them all. No regrets.
> 
> Well, I'm ready for the 10 in 31 challenge!
> For the past few days, I've been carrying the 3D backpack from Longchamp and loving it. On Monday I carried an olive green Longchamp Le Pliage backpack at night, but since I'm only starting the challenge today, I'm not going to count that, lol.


Yay for no regrets!! Welcome back! had never heard of the Dr Martens satchel until your post, it reminds me of the Cambridge satchels? How are you liking it? Can we see a pic?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> When I started July I had ten backpacks between leather nice ones and my sporty ones. I now have seven. I am still working on reducing the amount of overlapping use bags I have. I am trying to clear the closet before I do my fall shopping rather than having a panic attack after. Fall colors are my favorite and I know my weakness for them so I am planning ahead. What is your favorite season that might get you in a bit of shopping trouble?


It's definitely Fall for me, the same as you! The colors, and also the textures. Chillier weather means cashmere sweaters… my weakness!  These start appearing in a few of my local stores, and also on line, although I have promised myself that this year I am going to STOP buying cashmere sweaters on line. They never fit properly and I end up sending them back. 

Speaking of sweaters (were we???)… I'm finding it difficult to find sweaters that don't drown me. I realize that I'm short, but nearly everything these days is cut in tunic length. I prefer a sweater to be anywhere from 22" to 24" long; then it hits me at mid-hip, which is a flattering length for me. But all I seem to find are these long floppy things, which (on me) look like mini-dresses. Is the tunic look here to stay?  I may have to start knitting again!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I got my Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag Base! I had it delivered to my niece in Singapore from Anya’s website. I have been wanting this bag for sometime.  I have tried it in a store here before so no surprises on the fit. Then somebody posted in the AH thread about the final sale.  How could I resist the very low price coupled with a complimentary strap!  My only dilemma then was the color.  Marine blue? Garnet red? There’s one more which a forgot.  Or this Steam color?  Since this is the color I don’t have, I got this!  Though I’m a bit scared with the lightness of the color.
> View attachment 4513717
> 
> 
> The sticker strap is complimentary, wow! Beautiful leather!
> So I got an extra handle in cobalt blue to mix up the look.  But they sent me the wrong blue - marine.  But they rectified it and sent me the right one, but it’s still in Singapore since it didn’t make it on time for my sister’s trip there.  This is the marine blue:
> View attachment 4513718
> 
> And would you believe how a darker strap made me less scared of the (lightness of the) bag!  When I changed into this handle, it was as if I was holding a dark colored bag!


I'm fascinated by this bag! So you get a basic bag, and a long strap, and then an additional handle? I think the contrasting handle with the light bag is a very snazzy look.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> It's definitely Fall for me, the same as you! The colors, and also the textures. Chillier weather means cashmere sweaters… my weakness!  These start appearing in a few of my local stores, and also on line, although I have promised myself that this year I am going to STOP buying cashmere sweaters on line. They never fit properly and I end up sending them back.
> 
> Speaking of sweaters (were we???)… I'm finding it difficult to find sweaters that don't drown me. I realize that I'm short, but nearly everything these days is cut in tunic length. I prefer a sweater to be anywhere from 22" to 24" long; then it hits me at mid-hip, which is a flattering length for me. But all I seem to find are these long floppy things, which (on me) look like mini-dresses. Is the tunic look here to stay?  I may have to start knitting again!


I am laughing because I have the opposite problem most pretty tops are like belly shirts on me.


----------



## Sonmi999

christinemliu said:


> Yay for no regrets!! Welcome back! had never heard of the Dr Martens satchel until your post, it reminds me of the Cambridge satchels? How are you liking it? Can we see a pic?


Sure! I took a picture just now. I really like this bag! I had it before, but in vegan leather. I wasn’t too keen on the look of that material, so I gave it to my bff and bought one in real leather. It does remind me of the Cambridge satchels, but a bit less boxy, and I also prefer the details on this one  unfortunately I damaged it a little bit on my way back, something must have scratched it while it was in my luggage, but I don’t mind it too much.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I'm fascinated by this bag! So you get a basic bag, and a long strap, and then an additional handle? I think the contrasting handle with the light bag is a very snazzy look.


The basic bag comes with the tubular handle in the same color as the bag.  But the website now offers a complimentary strap or handle.  Of course I chose the one with a greater value - the strap (which has a sale price of about 130 British Pounds)!   And since the handles are also on sale, I bought one in a contrasting color too!  But then, AH sent the wrong color and they rectified it and let me keep the "wrong" one.  So for this purchase, I basically got 1 full bag (with handle) plus 2 extra handles and 1 long strap!  I only paid extra for 1 handle!

But now I'm thinking, is AH discontinuing this Build a Bag thing?  All the base bags are on sale.  The bag is light weight and easy to use that I am also contemplating getting one in a dark color.  But then again I'm just tempted by an overall great bag (except that I only found out it is cow and not calf leather in the receipt).  I shouldn't succumb, right??


----------



## msd_bags

Sonmi999 said:


> Sure! I took a picture just now. I really like this bag! I had it before, but in vegan leather. I wasn’t too keen on the look of that material, so I gave it to my bff and bought one in real leather. It does remind me of the Cambridge satchels, but a bit less boxy, and I also prefer the details on this one  unfortunately I damaged it a little bit on my way back, something must have scratched it while it was in my luggage, but I don’t mind it too much.


I've not seen a DM bag in real life!!  This looks solid!


----------



## Sonmi999

msd_bags said:


> I've not seen a DM bag in real life!!  This looks solid!


I LOOOVE Dr Martens. It’s my favorite brand, to be honest. This is the only bag I currently own from them, but my shoe collection...


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am laughing because I have the opposite problem most pretty tops are like belly shirts on me.


That's funny!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> The basic bag comes with the tubular handle in the same color as the bag.  But the website now offers a complimentary strap or handle.  Of course I chose the one with a greater value - the strap (which has a sale price of about 130 British Pounds)!   And since the handles are also on sale, I bought one in a contrasting color too!  But then, AH sent the wrong color and they rectified it and let me keep the "wrong" one.  So for this purchase, I basically got 1 full bag (with handle) plus 2 extra handles and 1 long strap!  I only paid extra for 1 handle!
> 
> But now I'm thinking, is AH discontinuing this Build a Bag thing?  All the base bags are on sale.  The bag is light weight and easy to use that I am also contemplating getting one in a dark color.  But then again I'm just tempted by an overall great bag (except that I only found out it is cow and not calf leather in the receipt).  I shouldn't succumb, right??


The question I (nearly) always ask myself is: would you buy this if it was NOT on sale?


----------



## Sonmi999

Going on with the 10 in 31 challenge, bag #2: Coach Evie backpack in black pebbled leather 
(Sorry for the terrible pic, but I’m at work and had to be discrete lol)


----------



## More bags

Sonmi999 said:


> Going on with the 10 in 31 challenge, bag #2: Coach Evie backpack in black pebbled leather
> (Sorry for the terrible pic, but I’m at work and had to be discrete lol)


Great looking leather on a cute bag!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> The question I (nearly) always ask myself is: would you buy this if it was NOT on sale?


This is an excellent question - I can get distracted by the sales goggles. I often ask myself this for potential clothing purchases, would I pay full price and do I really need this?


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> Well, now you must post the nine BV cervo hobos you’ve been scooping up!  I would love to see all of the gorgeous BV colors.


@indiaink I would love to admire your BV cervo hobos, too!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> It's definitely Fall for me, the same as you! The colors, and also the textures. Chillier weather means cashmere sweaters… my weakness!  These start appearing in a few of my local stores, and also on line, although I have promised myself that this year I am going to STOP buying cashmere sweaters on line. They never fit properly and I end up sending them back.
> 
> Speaking of sweaters (were we???)… I'm finding it difficult to find sweaters that don't drown me. I realize that I'm short, but nearly everything these days is cut in tunic length. I prefer a sweater to be anywhere from 22" to 24" long; then it hits me at mid-hip, which is a flattering length for me. But all I seem to find are these long floppy things, which (on me) look like mini-dresses. Is the tunic look here to stay?  I may have to start knitting again!


Elaine, I have been sneaking peeks at online cashmere sweaters, too!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> The question I (nearly) always ask myself is: would you buy this if it was NOT on sale?


The question doesn't always apply though. There are bags I can't afford UNLESS they're deeply discounted so my answer would be "no" because I couldn't consider purchasing it at regular price. It has nothing to do with my desire for the bag, I just know that at regular price it's out of my reach.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> The question I (nearly) always ask myself is: would you buy this if it was NOT on sale?


Good question! Same as @muchstuff , there are prices that are acceptable to me.  This particular bag I have tried on IRL before.  I liked it, but it's a lot of pesos (our currency) that I am not willing to part with, though technically I can afford.  It's a good thing I am now able to find a good deal.  Come to think of it, I have a lot of bags I own that I wouldn't pay full price for, not because I don't like them enough, but because they are expensive (to me) without discount.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> This is an excellent question - I can get distracted by the sales goggles. I often ask myself this for potential clothing purchases, would I pay full price and do I really need this?


Me too! though with clothes I often love something but think it is over priced so will wait for it to go on sale or till I see it at tj max.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> The question doesn't always apply though. There are bags I can't afford UNLESS they're deeply discounted so my answer would be "no" because I couldn't consider purchasing it at regular price. It has nothing to do with my desire for the bag, I just know that at regular price it's out of my reach.


I agree with this as well.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Good question! Same as @muchstuff , there are prices that are acceptable to me.  This particular bag I have tried on IRL before.  I liked it, but it's a lot of pesos (our currency) that I am not willing to part with, though technically I can afford.  It's a good thing I am now able to find a good deal.  Come to think of it, I have a lot of bags I own that I wouldn't pay full price for, not because I don't like them enough, but because they are expensive (to me) without discount.


Exactly ! This is how I feel. Also if a bag brand that I like constantly goes on sale then I feel foolish paying full price unless it is a limited edition.


----------



## christinemliu

Sonmi999 said:


> Sure! I took a picture just now. I really like this bag! I had it before, but in vegan leather. I wasn’t too keen on the look of that material, so I gave it to my bff and bought one in real leather. It does remind me of the Cambridge satchels, but a bit less boxy, and I also prefer the details on this one  unfortunately I damaged it a little bit on my way back, something must have scratched it while it was in my luggage, but I don’t mind it too much.


Thank you!! It's pretty, I also love anything in brown haha so that's totally up my alley. I like the details too. Maybe the scratch will buff out or at least lessen over time, I didn't notice it until I read what you wrote.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Just popping in for a minute!
I had to go shopping for jeans and - Woo Hoo! - I found some that fit!
They're PAIGE Skyhigh Skinny - they fit so well I bought 2 in dark blue and a pair in black. 
Long enough (well - honesty they could be longer but I can live with a 31" inseam), mid-rise - which means I can bend over in them, and a nice easy stretch to them. 

I managed to not buy a purse while I was shopping. Nordstrom Rack had a Pandora in - I almost fainted. But (hold on to your hats) I wasn't as thrilled with it as I thought I would be. The opening is a little small and dragging a wallet out (even a smaller one) would make my hand drag across the zipper. 

And! 
I have finally come to the conclusion that I no longer need to buy 'Business' clothes. I can wear the kind of clothes that I would wear out to dinner to the office… not super casual hanging around the house clothes but the sort of clothes I would wear - well - almost anywhere. I love dressing up though, so I'll keep wearing what I have and when they wear out I don't have to replace them (unless I want to) in a hurry. It's so nice that I can wear a nice jacket with a pair of jeans and heels (they make me 6' 3" but I don't care!) and it's a look that works well in so many different ways.


----------



## Sonmi999

Cookiefiend said:


> Just popping in for a minute!
> I had to go shopping for jeans and - Woo Hoo! - I found some that fit!
> They're PAIGE Skyhigh Skinny - they fit so well I bought 2 in dark blue and a pair in black.
> Long enough (well - honesty they could be longer but I can live with a 31" inseam), mid-rise - which means I can bend over in them, and a nice easy stretch to them.
> 
> I managed to not buy a purse while I was shopping. Nordstrom Rack had a Pandora in - I almost fainted. But (hold on to your hats) I wasn't as thrilled with it as I thought I would be. The opening is a little small and dragging a wallet out (even a smaller one) would make my hand drag across the zipper.
> 
> And!
> I have finally come to the conclusion that I no longer need to buy 'Business' clothes. I can wear the kind of clothes that I would wear out to dinner to the office… not super casual hanging around the house clothes but the sort of clothes I would wear - well - almost anywhere. I love dressing up though, so I'll keep wearing what I have and when they wear out I don't have to replace them (unless I want to) in a hurry. It's so nice that I can wear a nice jacket with a pair of jeans and heels (they make me 6' 3" but I don't care!) and it's a look that works well in so many different ways.


I'm ALL for clothes that can be worn at the office and out and about! I work in a not-so-formal environment (still somewhat formal, but I've always been a bit rebellious about it), but I used to dress SO casually that I basically had two separate sets of clothes. Now I feel my style has changed a bit and while I still enjoy my super casual clothes, I now enjoy a smart casual style as well. I managed to find clothes and shoes that I can wear everywhere, and I'm super happy about it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sonmi999 said:


> I'm ALL for clothes that can be worn at the office and out and about! I work in a not-so-formal environment (still somewhat formal, but I've always been a bit rebellious about it), but I used to dress SO casually that I basically had two separate sets of clothes. Now I feel my style has changed a bit and while I still enjoy my super casual clothes, I now enjoy a smart casual style as well. I managed to find clothes and shoes that I can wear everywhere, and I'm super happy about it.


Smart casual is a great way to put it! 
I was having brain fade… 
Our office is not exactly formal, but we like to look professional for our clients. I am in the back of the office and rarely see any clients though - I really dress for myself than any one else. But I'm ready to go smart casual - which is how I dress when I'm not in the office anyway!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Just popping in for a minute!
> I had to go shopping for jeans and - Woo Hoo! - I found some that fit!
> They're PAIGE Skyhigh Skinny - they fit so well I bought 2 in dark blue and a pair in black.
> Long enough (well - honesty they could be longer but I can live with a 31" inseam), mid-rise - which means I can bend over in them, and a nice easy stretch to them.
> 
> I managed to not buy a purse while I was shopping. Nordstrom Rack had a Pandora in - I almost fainted. But (hold on to your hats) I wasn't as thrilled with it as I thought I would be. The opening is a little small and dragging a wallet out (even a smaller one) would make my hand drag across the zipper.
> 
> And!
> I have finally come to the conclusion that I no longer need to buy 'Business' clothes. I can wear the kind of clothes that I would wear out to dinner to the office… not super casual hanging around the house clothes but the sort of clothes I would wear - well - almost anywhere. I love dressing up though, so I'll keep wearing what I have and when they wear out I don't have to replace them (unless I want to) in a hurry. It's so nice that I can wear a nice jacket with a pair of jeans and heels (they make me 6' 3" but I don't care!) and it's a look that works well in so many different ways.


Yay for finding your jeans!!

I’m curious which size of Pandora you bumped into? But I understand why you don’t like the not so big opening. I have the medium. I don’t find the opening bothersome though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Yay for finding your jeans!!
> 
> I’m curious which size of Pandora you bumped into? But I understand why you don’t like the not so big opening. I have the medium. I don’t find the opening bothersome though.


Thanks!
I just checked - I bet it was a small. Though if I were saying what size the bag was I would have said it was at least a medium - it was pretty good sized! 
It was a Givenchy Red Stripe Small Pandora - I think. It was black with red stripes, which caught my eye in the first place.


----------



## indiaink

I've posted elsewhere but wanted to share here: Shopping from my collection is fun! Here is my neglected Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo in Corniola!


----------



## dcooney4

indiaink said:


> I've posted elsewhere but wanted to share here: Shopping from my collection is fun! Here is my neglected Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo in Corniola!


This is so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

This month I have gotten rid of so much stuff. The only things that came in so far are another bag for foul weather from Mz Wallace. So now I have a micro , small and medium size in the lacquer Suttons in three different colors. I also sold the tin/ steel medium sutton , a beautiful Carolina Herrera bag that just wasn't getting worn , Longchamp backpack , a sport bag, an slg, and more. I did buy also a big mz Wallace tote for travel . To huge to wear as a bag . My dd had me get her one at the sample sale and she said it was great when she was in Europe this summer. So I picked up my own new with tags . Next year when we do colors there will be a lot of change. It's weird because as much as I really liked my bags I did not use a lot of them enough and they hogged so much space so out they went. Do you ever get bored with your collections and just want to start over?


----------



## msd_bags

indiaink said:


> I've posted elsewhere but wanted to share here: Shopping from my collection is fun! Here is my neglected Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo in Corniola!


This is stunning!! Love it!


dcooney4 said:


> This month I have gotten rid of so much stuff. The only things that came in so far are another bag for foul weather from Mz Wallace. So now I have a micro , small and medium size in the lacquer Suttons in three different colors. I also sold the tin/ steel medium sutton , a beautiful Carolina Herrera bag that just wasn't getting worn , Longchamp backpack , a sport bag, an slg, and more. I did buy also a big mz Wallace tote for travel . To huge to wear as a bag . My dd had me get her one at the sample sale and she said it was great when she was in Europe this summer. So I picked up my own new with tags . Next year when we do colors there will be a lot of change. It's weird because as much as I really liked my bags I did not use a lot of them enough and they hogged so much space so out they went. Do you ever get bored with your collections and just want to start over?


You really had a lot of movement this year!  And I feel you’ve gotten to the point where you know which bags work well for you. Well done! 

At some point before I felt I wanted to start over. But for now I feel good about my collection, though there are some pieces I want to let go but I don’t know where to send.  

But there’s been a lot of 180 degree turn in my bag preference. Now I prefer shoulder bags to hand/crook of arm carry.  Before I was partial to smooth leather but now I’m appreciating pebbled leather more, etc.  So my sense now is that at some point later on, these again might change.  So I want to take it easy on the culling.


----------



## msd_bags

I’m on a trip and my Tumi is with me out on the streets.



But what I want to show really are some shops which I’m sure some tpf members will be happy with!




(Don’t mind the motorcycle, lol!)


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and my Tumi is with me out on the streets.
> View attachment 4518172
> 
> 
> But what I want to show really are some shops which I’m sure some tpf members will be happy with!
> View attachment 4518174
> 
> View attachment 4518175
> 
> (Don’t mind the motorcycle, lol!)


I love those bags. Your Tumi is a real work horse.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and my Tumi is with me out on the streets.
> View attachment 4518172
> 
> 
> But what I want to show really are some shops which I’m sure some tpf members will be happy with!
> View attachment 4518174
> 
> View attachment 4518175
> 
> (Don’t mind the motorcycle, lol!)


Indeed we would!! Enjoy yourself and stay safe.


----------



## christinemliu

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and my Tumi is with me out on the streets.
> View attachment 4518172
> 
> 
> But what I want to show really are some shops which I’m sure some tpf members will be happy with!
> View attachment 4518174
> 
> View attachment 4518175
> 
> (Don’t mind the motorcycle, lol!)


Whoa!! That's straw bag bonanza!! And I laughed when I saw the rice cooker pots on the motorcycle!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> When I started July I had ten backpacks between leather nice ones and my sporty ones. I now have seven. I am still working on reducing the amount of overlapping use bags I have. I am trying to clear the closet before I do my fall shopping rather than having a panic attack after. Fall colors are my favorite and I know my weakness for them so I am planning ahead. What is your favorite season that might get you in a bit of shopping trouble?


I don’t have a season. I just get goofy over diamonds no matter when. Lol!

That being said, I’m going to go cuckoo over boots this fall. I’m not happy with my “collection” but I love boots


Sonmi999 said:


> I LOOOVE Dr Martens. It’s my favorite brand, to be honest. This is the only bag I currently own from them, but my shoe collection...


I will have to look. I don’t know that I’ve ever seen anything from Dr Martens before this bag.


Cookiefiend said:


> Just popping in for a minute!
> I had to go shopping for jeans and - Woo Hoo! - I found some that fit!
> They're PAIGE Skyhigh Skinny - they fit so well I bought 2 in dark blue and a pair in black.
> Long enough (well - honesty they could be longer but I can live with a 31" inseam), mid-rise - which means I can bend over in them, and a nice easy stretch to them.
> 
> I managed to not buy a purse while I was shopping. Nordstrom Rack had a Pandora in - I almost fainted. But (hold on to your hats) I wasn't as thrilled with it as I thought I would be. The opening is a little small and dragging a wallet out (even a smaller one) would make my hand drag across the zipper.
> 
> And!
> I have finally come to the conclusion that I no longer need to buy 'Business' clothes. I can wear the kind of clothes that I would wear out to dinner to the office… not super casual hanging around the house clothes but the sort of clothes I would wear - well - almost anywhere. I love dressing up though, so I'll keep wearing what I have and when they wear out I don't have to replace them (unless I want to) in a hurry. It's so nice that I can wear a nice jacket with a pair of jeans and heels (they make me 6' 3" but I don't care!) and it's a look that works well in so many different ways.


Yep. Business wear has changed a LOT just in the last 7-10 years. I’m definitely more casual than before. I’m not crazy about it though. I HATED wearing suits. So, I was happy when I could dress more causally in dresses and heels. Now that most places are even _more_ causal than that, I’m stuck trying to find clothes that work for me and the environments I go into. My causal / date night clothes are too feminine / sexy / flirty for work. Not, that I dress like a sex pot. ROFL!!!   But, I want to be utterly buttoned up and professional at work. No hint of any girlishness. So, it’s still two wardrobes for me.


----------



## Sonmi999

Forgot to add yesterday’s bag to the 10 in 31 challenge! Bag #3: my Longchamp Club Le Pliage backpack went to work with me yesterday  
As and I put an old Gucci hobo up for sale!


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and my Tumi is with me out on the streets.
> View attachment 4518172
> 
> 
> But what I want to show really are some shops which I’m sure some tpf members will be happy with!
> View attachment 4518174
> 
> View attachment 4518175
> 
> (Don’t mind the motorcycle, lol!)


Ooh neat! Where are you? I really like that disc basket bag stack in picture 2


----------



## msd_bags

essiedub said:


> Ooh neat! Where are you? I really like that disc basket bag stack in picture 2


These shops are in the streets of Hanoi, Vietnam. I didn’t ask for the prices but my friend did and the range is maybe $10-$25. Crazy what designer prices on these are, right?!


----------



## essiedub

msd_bags said:


> These shops are in the streets of Hanoi, Vietnam. I didn’t ask for the prices but my friend did and the range is maybe $10-$25. Crazy what designer prices on these are, right?!



Vietnam..mmm I’m getting hungry just thinking about the food! Yes agree on designer price premium..


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> This month I have gotten rid of so much stuff. The only things that came in so far are another bag for foul weather from Mz Wallace. So now I have a micro , small and medium size in the lacquer Suttons in three different colors. I also sold the tin/ steel medium sutton , a beautiful Carolina Herrera bag that just wasn't getting worn , Longchamp backpack , a sport bag, an slg, and more. I did buy also a big mz Wallace tote for travel . To huge to wear as a bag . My dd had me get her one at the sample sale and she said it was great when she was in Europe this summer. So I picked up my own new with tags . Next year when we do colors there will be a lot of change. It's weird because as much as I really liked my bags I did not use a lot of them enough and they hogged so much space so out they went. Do you ever get bored with your collections and just want to start over?



Great job getting rid of the bags you weren’t using!

And yes, I do get bored and dream of starting over! It’s sort of a mental game I play sometimes: If all my bags got lost/stolen/disappeared, which ones would I replace? Which ones would I not miss? What would I get that I don’t have now, but am not buying now because I already have another bag that is close in style or fills the same functional use? Not sure it helps me, but it’s an entertaining mental exercise!


----------



## catsinthebag

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and my Tumi is with me out on the streets.
> View attachment 4518172
> 
> 
> But what I want to show really are some shops which I’m sure some tpf members will be happy with!
> View attachment 4518174
> 
> View attachment 4518175
> 
> (Don’t mind the motorcycle, lol!)



I love that wall of straw bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> This month I have gotten rid of so much stuff. The only things that came in so far are another bag for foul weather from Mz Wallace. So now I have a micro , small and medium size in the lacquer Suttons in three different colors. I also sold the tin/ steel medium sutton , a beautiful Carolina Herrera bag that just wasn't getting worn , Longchamp backpack , a sport bag, an slg, and more. I did buy also a big mz Wallace tote for travel . To huge to wear as a bag . My dd had me get her one at the sample sale and she said it was great when she was in Europe this summer. So I picked up my own new with tags . Next year when we do colors there will be a lot of change. It's weird because as much as I really liked my bags I did not use a lot of them enough and they hogged so much space so out they went. Do you ever get bored with your collections and just want to start over?


You’ve had a lot of fun playing with and swapping your bags. But, I understand if that’s tired you out a bit in general on your collection. It’s hard to keep “futzing” with something and maintain the same level of passion. 

I don’t want to start over, though. I’m still “traumatized” from all the buying, selling, flipping, regrouping it took to get to this point.  And, I really love what I have with perhaps only 1 exception. (More on that later.)


----------



## lxrac

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been wrestling with buying another bag but, I really need a neutral bag with ghw. I’m thinking black. I love my gold Boy but sometimes it’s just too big to wear from a visual perspective. I thought about getting a smaller gold bag but, IMO its hard to find gold bags that don’t scream evening or aging Las Vegas show girl.
> 
> So, I’m off “disinterested pause” and actively looking for three bags now:
> • Black ghw (or smallish casual gold maybe WOC)
> • Small carefree black leather crossbody
> • Pink Chanel classic flap: this is *not* a need so I would have to score one preloved / excellent condition / crazy good price.
> 
> I’ve gotten super picky on preloved bags now. Formerly, I was ok if a bag didn’t have the auth card or needed a teeny bit of TLC to look good as new. But, since I struggled to sell these last few bags, I really need them to come with all the original “stuff” so they move faster if I want to sell.
> 
> Any of you looking for a specific bag?



I am in the same boat, I am wrestling in buying a new bag for the season. I currently have 23 in my luxury collection but not all of them are new, some are pre-loved and some were given to me. I am looking to buy a used Hermes Herbag in black PM size, sellier version perhaps. If I can't find one preloved and in my price range then I want this new Dior mini motion backpack.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, I have been sneaking peeks at online cashmere sweaters, too!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> The question doesn't always apply though. There are bags I can't afford UNLESS they're deeply discounted so my answer would be "no" because I couldn't consider purchasing it at regular price. It has nothing to do with my desire for the bag, I just know that at regular price it's out of my reach.


That's an excellent point. So then, it would be that this is a bag you've always admired, and thought about, and imagined yourself carrying, "if only…". And then, lo and behold! You see THAT VERY BAG, in the EXACT color you've been dreaming about, and it's dropped down to a reasonable price!!! Hurray!!!!!!! 

In that case, it's not an impulse purchase at all, even though it's been triggered by the discount, since you've always wanted the bag. Or the scarf. Or the cashmere sweater. 

But what happens to me (and it's usually cashmere sweaters, not bags) is that the sweater is discounted because it's an "off" color, like hot pink, and I settle for it because the price is right. And then it sits in my closet. Because much as I try to make it work, hot pink isn't my color. Which is why it was discounted in the first place.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Just popping in for a minute!
> I had to go shopping for jeans and - Woo Hoo! - I found some that fit!
> They're PAIGE Skyhigh Skinny - they fit so well I bought 2 in dark blue and a pair in black.
> Long enough (well - honesty they could be longer but I can live with a 31" inseam), mid-rise - which means I can bend over in them, and a nice easy stretch to them.
> 
> I managed to not buy a purse while I was shopping. Nordstrom Rack had a Pandora in - I almost fainted. But (hold on to your hats) I wasn't as thrilled with it as I thought I would be. The opening is a little small and dragging a wallet out (even a smaller one) would make my hand drag across the zipper.
> 
> And!
> I have finally come to the conclusion that I no longer need to buy 'Business' clothes. I can wear the kind of clothes that I would wear out to dinner to the office… not super casual hanging around the house clothes but the sort of clothes I would wear - well - almost anywhere. I love dressing up though, so I'll keep wearing what I have and when they wear out I don't have to replace them (unless I want to) in a hurry. It's so nice that I can wear a nice jacket with a pair of jeans and heels (they make me 6' 3" but I don't care!) and it's a look that works well in so many different ways.


Nice to see you, Cookie, and congrats on finding workable jeans and resisting the Pandora!

A nice jacket with good jeans is such a "go anywhere" look these days. I took my Mom to her retinologist the other day, and I had some complex issues that I needed to resolve for her while I was there, so I needed to be taken seriously. I decided I'd "dress" for the appointment, just as I would have when I used to visit client offices for the first time. And what popped out at me, as I stared into my closet, was exactly what you described: good jeans, a sleeveless shell, and a nice fitted jacket. I wore Tory Burch flats, since I can't do heels any more, and I carried my Fendi BTW bag. End of story: I accomplished everything I needed to, and I didn't even need to raise my voice!


----------



## ElainePG

Sonmi999 said:


> I'm ALL for clothes that can be worn at the office and out and about! I work in a not-so-formal environment (still somewhat formal, but I've always been a bit rebellious about it), but I used to dress SO casually that I basically had two separate sets of clothes. Now I feel my style has changed a bit and while I still enjoy my super casual clothes, I now enjoy a *smart casual* style as well. I managed to find clothes and shoes that I can wear everywhere, and I'm super happy about it.


"smart casual" is a great description!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> That's an excellent point. So then, it would be that this is a bag you've always admired, and thought about, and imagined yourself carrying, "if only…". And then, lo and behold! You see THAT VERY BAG, in the EXACT color you've been dreaming about, and it's dropped down to a reasonable price!!! Hurray!!!!!!!
> 
> In that case, it's not an impulse purchase at all, even though it's been triggered by the discount, since you've always wanted the bag. Or the scarf. Or the cashmere sweater.
> 
> But what happens to me (and it's usually cashmere sweaters, not bags) is that the sweater is discounted because it's an "off" color, like hot pink, and I settle for it because the price is right. And then it sits in my closet. Because much as I try to make it work, hot pink isn't my color. Which is why it was discounted in the first place.


Been there, done that. I’ll bet most of us here have as well!


----------



## Sonmi999

ElainePG said:


> Nice to see you, Cookie, and congrats on finding workable jeans and resisting the Pandora!
> 
> A nice jacket with good jeans is such a "go anywhere" look these days. I took my Mom to her retinologist the other day, and I had some complex issues that I needed to resolve for her while I was there, so I needed to be taken seriously. I decided I'd "dress" for the appointment, just as I would have when I used to visit client offices for the first time. And what popped out at me, as I stared into my closet, was exactly what you described: good jeans, a sleeveless shell, and a nice fitted jacket. I wore Tory Burch flats, since I can't do heels any more, and I carried my Fendi BTW bag. End of story: I accomplished everything I needed to, and I didn't even need to raise my voice!


There’s nothing like knowing how to dress when you need to make an impression!


----------



## Sonmi999

Going on with the 10 in 31 challenge, here comes bag #4: LV Neverfull MM in damier azur with rose ballerine lining! Loooove this bag, it goes so well with my style and I feel so comfortable carrying it! I went to the mall with my mom to have lunch and do some shopping. It was great


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> A nice jacket with good jeans is such a "go anywhere" look these days. I took my Mom to her retinologist the other day, and I had some complex issues that I needed to resolve for her while I was there, so I needed to be taken seriously. I decided I'd "dress" for the appointment, just as I would have when I used to visit client offices for the first time. And what popped out at me, as I stared into my closet, was exactly what you described: good jeans, a sleeveless shell, and a nice fitted jacket. I wore Tory Burch flats, since I can't do heels any more, and I carried my Fendi BTW bag. End of story: I accomplished everything I needed to, and *I didn't even need to raise my voice!*


I love it, a watch out she means business outfit!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Great job getting rid of the bags you weren’t using!
> 
> And yes, I do get bored and dream of starting over! It’s sort of a mental game I play sometimes: If all my bags got lost/stolen/disappeared, which ones would I replace? Which ones would I not miss? What would I get that I don’t have now, but am not buying now because I already have another bag that is close in style or fills the same functional use? Not sure it helps me, but it’s an entertaining mental exercise!


I think it helps. It is funny how very few bags I am attached to these days.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> That's an excellent point. So then, it would be that this is a bag you've always admired, and thought about, and imagined yourself carrying, "if only…". And then, lo and behold! You see THAT VERY BAG, in the EXACT color you've been dreaming about, and it's dropped down to a reasonable price!!! Hurray!!!!!!!
> 
> In that case, it's not an impulse purchase at all, even though it's been triggered by the discount, since you've always wanted the bag. Or the scarf. Or the cashmere sweater.
> 
> But what happens to me (and it's usually cashmere sweaters, not bags) is that the sweater is discounted because it's an "off" color, like hot pink, and I settle for it because the price is right. And then it sits in my closet. Because much as I try to make it work, hot pink isn't my color. Which is why it was discounted in the first place.


OMG! I still struggle not to get “Sales Goggles”. They make things I’d never think of purchasing suddenly appear appealing. Ugh!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve mentioned that I’m desperately searching for dresses (this never ends). I made some progress over the last two weeks and bought three I really like. But, since I harshly (and necessarily) got rid of half my closet in the last month,   I’m desperate to find new items. 

Do you tend to get rid of items then buy or buy once you find replacements? I’ve found I need to get rid of items first to motivate me to go ahead and buy what I need. Otherwise, there is always something else I can put my attention to.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’m desperately searching for dresses (this never ends). I made some progress over the last two weeks and bought three I really like. But, since I harshly (and necessarily) got rid of half my closet in the last month,   I’m desperate to find new items.
> 
> Do you tend to get rid of items then buy or buy once you find replacements? I’ve found I need to get rid of items first to motivate me to go ahead and buy what I need. Otherwise, there is always something else I can put my attention to.


Congratulations on finding a few dresses! 
I am better off if I keep the items that I want to get rid of in the closet, and take them out when I find a replacement. 
I suffer from 'Empty Closet/Pantry Syndrome.'
Lemme explain. Everyone knows nature hates a vacuum. So do I. If something is empty, i fill it. We once moved and I had 10 (ten!) cans of chopped tomatoes. Who needs 10 cans of tomatoes? Was I going to make an Guinness' Book of World Records amount of chili? Of course not. So I learned a lesson. In this case it was to fill the pantry with other things - extra cocktail plates, the food processor, the panini maker, anything to fill in the spots so I wouldn't fill it with food I didn't need. Same thing with the closet. 
(I grew up hungry and it's a fear I have - no going hungry ever again)

So I leave the stuff I"m not wearing in there so I don't feel like I need to fill it. Now - I am going to have an interesting fall… about 85% of the pants I have no longer fit. I might only replace one pair, since I have learned that I can wear nice jeans to the office! 
Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks?
Woof!


----------



## Annabel Lee

dcooney4 said:


> This month I have gotten rid of so much stuff. The only things that came in so far are another bag for foul weather from Mz Wallace. So now I have a micro , small and medium size in the lacquer Suttons in three different colors. I also sold the tin/ steel medium sutton , a beautiful Carolina Herrera bag that just wasn't getting worn , Longchamp backpack , a sport bag, an slg, and more. I did buy also a big mz Wallace tote for travel . To huge to wear as a bag . My dd had me get her one at the sample sale and she said it was great when she was in Europe this summer. So I picked up my own new with tags . Next year when we do colors there will be a lot of change. It's weird because as much as I really liked my bags I did not use a lot of them enough and they hogged so much space so out they went. Do you ever get bored with your collections and just want to start over?





catsinthebag said:


> Great job getting rid of the bags you weren’t using!
> 
> And yes, I do get bored and dream of starting over! It’s sort of a mental game I play sometimes: If all my bags got lost/stolen/disappeared, which ones would I replace? Which ones would I not miss? What would I get that I don’t have now, but am not buying now because I already have another bag that is close in style or fills the same functional use? Not sure it helps me, but it’s an entertaining mental exercise!



I've done this game a couple of times too! My bags fall in these categories:

1) Bags I love and would want the exact same one back. To be fair, not all of these are practical bags--they just make me happy  My LV Kusama Neverfull is one of these, as is my all-black Prada cahier.

2) Bags I love but would be happy enough with a substitute. For example, I love my black Chanel, but if I had to replace it, I'd try a boy bag or classic flap or something, and that would be fine by me too.

3) Bags I like enough to keep in my collection now but that would simply make room for new things if they were gone. Anything I eventually sell will likely be out of this category. I'm not saying I need to get rid of these now, because they serve me well within a particular category like "fun bag" or "easy to pack," etc. My LV multicolores are an example of this.

But honestly if I started over, I think I'd just make different mistakes. My collection WORKS right now, and while I anticipate having more ins and outs over the years as I tire of one style and fall in love with another, I have no need to rebuild. and I'm happy about that.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’m desperately searching for dresses (this never ends). I made some progress over the last two weeks and bought three I really like. But, since I harshly (and necessarily) got rid of half my closet in the last month,   I’m desperate to find new items.
> 
> Do you tend to get rid of items then buy or buy once you find replacements? I’ve found I need to get rid of items first to motivate me to go ahead and buy what I need. Otherwise, there is always something else I can put my attention to.


If I am still using it at all (but just get annoyed when I do), I hold onto it until I can find a replacement. If I can do without it indefinitely, I get rid of it and then go on the hunt. 

What dresses did you get?



Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding a few dresses!
> I am better off if I keep the items that I want to get rid of in the closet, and take them out when I find a replacement.
> I suffer from 'Empty Closet/Pantry Syndrome.'
> Lemme explain. Everyone knows nature hates a vacuum. So do I. If something is empty, i fill it. We once moved and I had 10 (ten!) cans of chopped tomatoes. Who needs 10 cans of tomatoes? Was I going to make an Guinness' Book of World Records amount of chili? Of course not. So I learned a lesson. In this case it was to fill the pantry with other things - extra cocktail plates, the food processor, the panini maker, anything to fill in the spots so I wouldn't fill it with food I didn't need. Same thing with the closet.
> (I grew up hungry and it's a fear I have - no going hungry ever again)
> 
> So I leave the stuff I"m not wearing in there so I don't feel like I need to fill it. Now - I am going to have an interesting fall… about 85% of the pants I have no longer fit. I might only replace one pair, since I have learned that I can wear nice jeans to the office!
> Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks?
> Woof!



That's a smart approach, and it makes so much sense--no wonder I always go shopping after a clean-out. 

Also, I'm glad things have turned around for you since you were a kid. Hugs.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve mentioned that I’m desperately searching for dresses (this never ends). I made some progress over the last two weeks and bought three I really like. But, since I harshly (and necessarily) got rid of half my closet in the last month,   I’m desperate to find new items.
> 
> Do you tend to get rid of items then buy or buy once you find replacements? I’ve found I need to get rid of items first to motivate me to go ahead and buy what I need. Otherwise, there is always something else I can put my attention to.



Please show the dresses you got! 

I usually buy new stuff and then get rid of old stuff, but I think I may need to change that order. I realized today that I have been wearing the same few shirts ALL SUMMER. I have others, but I dislike so much of my summer wardrobe. So I only wear the stuff I like (or rather, _kinda _like), and the stuff I dislike just sits there, telling me I have plenty of choices when I really don’t. I may need to bite the bullet and do a purge, and then get some new things. 

The problem is, I really don’t like anything I’m finding in stores right now! So I’m afraid to get rid of stuff, even the things I don’t really like, because I’m afraid I’ll have nothing to wear. Or, that I’ll repeat the same mistakes and buy things that are just OK because I’m afraid if I don’t, I’ll have no clothes at all! 

I was at Saks today, which is full of sale racks of summer items. I didn’t see a single thing I liked. It was super hot and humid today, but you know what caught my eye? Cashmere sweaters! 

I don’t have this issue with fall clothes, BTW — only hot weather items. So at this point, I’m tempted to just let it go until next year. But then I’ll go through the same thing again anyway. Ugh.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding a few dresses!
> I am better off if I keep the items that I want to get rid of in the closet, and take them out when I find a replacement.
> I suffer from 'Empty Closet/Pantry Syndrome.'
> Lemme explain. Everyone knows nature hates a vacuum. So do I. If something is empty, i fill it. We once moved and I had 10 (ten!) cans of chopped tomatoes. Who needs 10 cans of tomatoes? Was I going to make an Guinness' Book of World Records amount of chili? Of course not. So I learned a lesson. In this case it was to fill the pantry with other things - extra cocktail plates, the food processor, the panini maker, anything to fill in the spots so I wouldn't fill it with food I didn't need. Same thing with the closet.
> (I grew up hungry and it's a fear I have - no going hungry ever again)
> 
> So I leave the stuff I"m not wearing in there so I don't feel like I need to fill it. Now - I am going to have an interesting fall… about 85% of the pants I have no longer fit. I might only replace one pair, since I have learned that I can wear nice jeans to the office!
> Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks?
> Woof!



There are few things sadder than a child going hungry. I’m so glad you survived that and ended up thriving! 

I have to say, I don’t like empty spaces either. Empty spaces make me uncomfortable, and I just want to fill them! Which is probably why I don’t want to purge my closet and _then_ shop. I want to shop, and then find a _few _things to get rid of!


----------



## dcooney4

With clothes I shop first before I get rid of stuff. I did the same thing as catsinthebag where a lot of my summer stuff was just not love. Some of the tops were quite cute but if they were not loose or flowy and not cotton I would get overheated . I need to get rid of a few tops . I tried to step out of my comfort zone but a couple are just to girlie or cutsie for me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding a few dresses!
> I am better off if I keep the items that I want to get rid of in the closet, and take them out when I find a replacement.
> I suffer from 'Empty Closet/Pantry Syndrome.'
> Lemme explain. Everyone knows nature hates a vacuum. So do I. If something is empty, i fill it. We once moved and I had 10 (ten!) cans of chopped tomatoes. Who needs 10 cans of tomatoes? Was I going to make an Guinness' Book of World Records amount of chili? Of course not. So I learned a lesson. In this case it was to fill the pantry with other things - extra cocktail plates, the food processor, the panini maker, anything to fill in the spots so I wouldn't fill it with food I didn't need. Same thing with the closet.
> (I grew up hungry and it's a fear I have - no going hungry ever again)
> 
> So I leave the stuff I"m not wearing in there so I don't feel like I need to fill it. Now - I am going to have an interesting fall… about 85% of the pants I have no longer fit. I might only replace one pair, since I have learned that I can wear nice jeans to the office!
> Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks?
> Woof!


I’m sending hugs back in time to Little Cookiefiend. I’m sorry you had to go hungry and am so happy you have all you need now. 

What you mention about childhood impacting adulthood resonates with me. My mother was / is a hoarder who bought and kept things planning for some future event / time / life that never came. She compounded this by wearing the cheapest possible items and keeping everything even halfway decent stuffed in a closet somewhere. 

I know this impacts my approach. I loooooove super organized spaces with extra room and clear surfaces because any clutter or over stuffing of closets reminds me of an unhappy childhood with her. I refuse to have anything I don’t actively use because my mother never used 90% of the crapola cluttering the our house. And, I use my best things everyday (china, bags, jewelry, etc.) because her best items never got used. 

I hope I’m a positive influence on my kids and not someone they have to detox from.  


Annabel Lee said:


> I've done this game a couple of times too! My bags fall in these categories:
> 
> 1) Bags I love and would want the exact same one back. To be fair, not all of these are practical bags--they just make me happy  My LV Kusama Neverfull is one of these, as is my all-black Prada cahier.
> 
> 2) Bags I love but would be happy enough with a substitute. For example, I love my black Chanel, but if I had to replace it, I'd try a boy bag or classic flap or something, and that would be fine by me too.
> 
> 3) Bags I like enough to keep in my collection now but that would simply make room for new things if they were gone. Anything I eventually sell will likely be out of this category. I'm not saying I need to get rid of these now, because they serve me well within a particular category like "fun bag" or "easy to pack," etc. My LV multicolores are an example of this.
> 
> But honestly if I started over, I think I'd just make different mistakes. My collection WORKS right now, and while I anticipate having more ins and outs over the years as I tire of one style and fall in love with another, I have no need to rebuild. and I'm happy about that.


Those categories make sense to me! 


catsinthebag said:


> Please show the dresses you got!
> 
> I usually buy new stuff and then get rid of old stuff, but I think I may need to change that order. I realized today that I have been wearing the same few shirts ALL SUMMER. I have others, but I dislike so much of my summer wardrobe. So I only wear the stuff I like (or rather, _kinda _like), and the stuff I dislike just sits there, telling me I have plenty of choices when I really don’t. I may need to bite the bullet and do a purge, and then get some new things.
> 
> The problem is, I really don’t like anything I’m finding in stores right now! So I’m afraid to get rid of stuff, even the things I don’t really like, because I’m afraid I’ll have nothing to wear. Or, that I’ll repeat the same mistakes and buy things that are just OK because I’m afraid if I don’t, I’ll have no clothes at all!
> 
> I was at Saks today, which is full of sale racks of summer items. I didn’t see a single thing I liked. It was super hot and humid today, but you know what caught my eye? Cashmere sweaters!
> 
> I don’t have this issue with fall clothes, BTW — only hot weather items. So at this point, I’m tempted to just let it go until next year. But then I’ll go through the same thing again anyway. Ugh.


I agree. I don’t like much of anything in stores right now. Natural fabrics are scarce. And, the styles are too basic and are loosey / no shape. I don’t see “design” in much of anything. 

I have the exact same problem with my closet. I have a lot of meh nice clothes. But, _nice_ equals non offensive, not love. I want to feel about my clothes like I feel about my bags. 

I also have clothes I feel like I should hold onto “just in case.”  My more formal business clothes fit in this category. I can’t tell you the last time I wore a business pants suit. But, they’re in there taking up space and mocking me. Lol! 

So, I’m going to do my old trick again but, with a twist I moved EVERYTHING except my handbags back into a guest closet. (Mr. S just sighed and moved out of the way. Lol!) Starting today, I’m bringing items into the master as I wear them AND say I love them. If I wear something out of necessity (can’t go around naked HA!) but don’t love it, I’m going to write it down on a “to buy” list and put it back in the guest closet. That will give me an accurate shopping list to work from. Whatever is still in the guest closet next year will get donated.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. I don’t like much of anything in stores right now. Natural fabrics are scarce. And, the styles are too basic and are loosey / no shape. I don’t see “design” in much of anything.
> 
> I have the exact same problem with my closet. I have a lot of meh nice clothes. But, _nice_ equals non offensive, not love. I want to feel about my clothes like I feel about my bags.
> 
> I also have clothes I feel like I should hold onto “just in case.”  My more formal business clothes fit in this category. I can’t tell you the last time I wore a business pants suit. But, they’re in there taking up space and mocking me. Lol!
> 
> So, I’m going to do my old trick again but, with a twist I moved EVERYTHING except my handbags back into a guest closet. (Mr. S just sighed and moved out of the way. Lol!) Starting today, I’m bringing items into the master as I wear them AND say I love them. If I wear something out of necessity (can’t go around naked HA!) but don’t love it, I’m going to write it down on a “to buy” list and put it back in the guest closet. That will give me an accurate shopping list to work from. Whatever is still in the guest closet next year will get donated.



I keep a "capsule wardrobe" closet for things I don't need often, and I keep it separate from my regular clothes. I also don't often need formal business clothes, so I have mine in a hard-to-access area of my closet. A guest room could also work


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding a few dresses!
> I am better off if I keep the items that I want to get rid of in the closet, and take them out when I find a replacement.
> I suffer from 'Empty Closet/Pantry Syndrome.'
> Lemme explain. Everyone knows nature hates a vacuum. So do I. If something is empty, i fill it. We once moved and I had 10 (ten!) cans of chopped tomatoes. Who needs 10 cans of tomatoes? Was I going to make an Guinness' Book of World Records amount of chili? Of course not. So I learned a lesson. In this case it was to fill the pantry with other things - extra cocktail plates, the food processor, the panini maker, anything to fill in the spots so I wouldn't fill it with food I didn't need. Same thing with the closet.
> (I grew up hungry and it's a fear I have - no going hungry ever again)
> 
> So I leave the stuff I"m not wearing in there so I don't feel like I need to fill it. Now - I am going to have an interesting fall… about 85% of the pants I have no longer fit. I might only replace one pair, since I have learned that I can wear nice jeans to the office!
> Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks?
> Woof!


It was heartbreaking to read you grew up hungry. I am sorry you went through that hardship. Like the others who have responded I want to reach out and offer hugs to little Cookie. Keep as many cans of tomatoes as you want in case you feel like making salsa or gazpacho 
Congratulations on finding your comfy Paige jeans!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I think I’ve mentioned a couple times that I was going to clear out jewelry I didn’t want. I’ve tried everything to get rid of / redo this stuff and I just can’t make progress!  DD made out like a bandit with a ton of the stuff. The rest is either items she wouldn’t want or items I still want but, want restyled. 

The least expensive piece has sentimental value - my Dad’s class ring. It’s incredibly hideous.   The best option is to  make it a pendant with a halo of diamonds. But, the cost would equal a new Bal City Mini. (I know we all talk purse price equivalency LOL!). So, NOPE!   I’d have an ugly pendant and real dollars gone. It’ll stay in my memories box. 

I also have two rings I want restyled because I’d lose my shirt reselling them. The first is a ruby / dia yg ring  I’m going to have it rhodium plated. Supposedly, that doesn’t last long. But for $30, it’s worth a try.  If it doesn’t work, I don’t know what I’ll do.  (I’ll share before and after pics.)

The second is a dia 3 stone right hand ring. But, I can’t get anyone to give me a good idea of how to transform it into a pendant.  It’s so frustrating!!!

Lastly, I have that white / black dia bracelet about which I asked your opinions here and a couple of ring settings that just need new homes. I’m going to post them on eBay, etc. I’m tired of the brain space these items are taking up.  

I’m so super cautious now about buying anything. It’s too hard to manage items  when you don’t want them anymore if they still have real monetary value.


----------



## Sonmi999

catsinthebag said:


> Please show the dresses you got!
> 
> I usually buy new stuff and then get rid of old stuff, but I think I may need to change that order. I realized today that I have been wearing the same few shirts ALL SUMMER. I have others, but I dislike so much of my summer wardrobe. So I only wear the stuff I like (or rather, _kinda _like), and the stuff I dislike just sits there, telling me I have plenty of choices when I really don’t. I may need to bite the bullet and do a purge, and then get some new things.
> 
> The problem is, I really don’t like anything I’m finding in stores right now! So I’m afraid to get rid of stuff, even the things I don’t really like, because I’m afraid I’ll have nothing to wear. Or, that I’ll repeat the same mistakes and buy things that are just OK because I’m afraid if I don’t, I’ll have no clothes at all!
> 
> I was at Saks today, which is full of sale racks of summer items. I didn’t see a single thing I liked. It was super hot and humid today, but you know what caught my eye? Cashmere sweaters!
> 
> I don’t have this issue with fall clothes, BTW — only hot weather items. So at this point, I’m tempted to just let it go until next year. But then I’ll go through the same thing again anyway. Ugh.


I have the same issue, I have a hard time finding summer clothes that I love. Too bad that where I live it’s hot af most of the year!
If you’re not finding anything that caught your eye, I wouldn’t do a purge yet. Better to wear something you’re not to keen on, but that’s already been bought, than get rid of these things and spend more money on things you don’t like.


----------



## Sonmi999

I forgot to add bags #5 and #6 to the 10 in 31 challenge: my LV Sofia Coppola with a different strap (that I wore yesterday) and my Coach Cassie that’s having her maiden voyage today! I thought I’d have a much harder time with this challenge.
(If I’m annoying you all with the posts and pictures of the challenge, please let me know, ladies!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was thinking about my closet and wondering why I hang on to some things. I realized I’m a sucker for fit / function.  If a clothing item fits like a glove and has a super flattering cut, I’ll look over not so inspiring design. Same with bags, if a bag doesn’t give me great function, I can’t be ok with it even if it’s drop dead gorgeous. 

What element of your wardrobe makes you ignore other aspects you don’t like? Favorite color? Fit? Certain brand? Memories? Other?


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> I was thinking about my closet and wondering why I hang on to some things. I realized I’m a sucker for fit / function.  If a clothing item fits like a glove and has a super flattering cut, I’ll look over not so inspiring design. Same with bags, if a bag doesn’t give me great function, I can’t be ok with it even if it’s drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> What element of your wardrobe makes you ignore other aspects you don’t like? Favorite color? Fit? Certain brand? Memories? Other?


Definitely fit.  If it is comfortable and I am  comfortable in it, it stays.  If it makes me squirm, out it goes.


----------



## Sonmi999

southernbelle43 said:


> Definitely fit.  If it is comfortable and I am  comfortable in it, it stays.  If it makes me squirm, out it goes.


I am just the same. Comfort goes above everything else.


----------



## dcooney4

Sonmi999 said:


> I forgot to add bags #5 and #6 to the 10 in 31 challenge: my LV Sofia Coppola with a different strap (that I wore yesterday) and my Coach Cassie that’s having her maiden voyage today! I thought I’d have a much harder time with this challenge.
> (If I’m annoying you all with the posts and pictures of the challenge, please let me know, ladies!)


I am enjoying seeing your bags. Keep them coming. I have never been so lazy and have for the first time in years worn a bag 28 times in one season.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> I am enjoying seeing your bags. Keep them coming. I have never been so lazy and have for the first time in years worn a bag 28 times in one season.



Any bag that gets that much use must work really well! Which bag is it?


----------



## tenKrat

I will do a closet purge soon. Sometimes I get rid of old clothes first then buy new. Other times I buy new first if I find something I love then get rid of a piece of clothing.

I echo Sparkletastic’s frustration— quality dresses are so hard to find!  I want cotton, silk, or linen, not the polyster/rayon. But there are some really pretty dresses made of the latter material. So, yes, sometimes I disregard the poorer quality material of a pretty dress and buy it. Whatever awesome leather handbag I choose to wear with it should elevate the dress!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Any bag that gets that much use must work really well! Which bag is it?


This ridiculously light weight bag. The Jack  Gomme Le Sac in the color Stella. It has a slip pocket inside that fits my phone and glasses and a removable but can be attached zip pouch that I keep my Tumi wallet . The strap drop is long enough and it weighs less than a pound.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> This ridiculously light weight bag. The Jack  Gomme Le Sac in the color Stella. It has a slip pocket inside that fits my phone and glasses and a removable but can be attached zip pouch that I keep my Tumi wallet . The strap drop is long enough and it weighs less than a pound.



I can see why you’re getting so much use out of it! I’m finding I just don’t want to tolerate heavy bags anymore. It’s so much easier to find quality bags that don’t weigh a ton, if I pick up a bag in a store and it’s heavy, I just put it down and walk away ...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4300967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fun! Just found this thread. Because it’s January 9, I’m going for 10 bags in 22 days.
> Day 1, The Row Duplex tote in slate grey suede. It’s a stunning bag but it functions a bit oddly, I don’t carry it much.


Dredging this up because I've been looking at the Duplex. Can you explain  what you mean by functioning a bit oddly?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Dredging this up because I've been looking at the Duplex. Can you explain  what you mean by functioning a bit oddly?


Absolutely! Sorry to have been cryptic. My bag is suede so the shoulder strap is also suede with the inside of the strap that sits directly on the shoulder being smooth leather, hence the smooth leather easily slips off the shoulder. I have to turn the strap so the suede sits on my shoulder to prevent it from slipping down my arm. The bag looks good when worn that way, but when I’m in a hurry I tend to grab and go. The straps are wide so the slippage can be a real issue but It is a very luxe bag and I would purchase it again.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Absolutely! Sorry to have been cryptic. My bag is suede so the shoulder strap is also suede with the inside of the strap that sits directly on the shoulder being smooth leather, hence the smooth leather easily slips off the shoulder. I have to turn the strap so the suede sits on my shoulder to prevent it from slipping down my arm. The bag looks good when worn that way, but when I’m in a hurry I tend to grab and go. The straps are wide so the slippage can be a real issue but It is a very luxe bag and I would purchase it again.
> View attachment 4521873
> View attachment 4521874
> View attachment 4521875


Hmmm, that could be an issue for me as I’m pretty narrow through the shoulders. Would you mind two more questions? Can you measure the width of the strap, and does the base of your bag have a seam running down the centre or is it smooth? I’ve found a preloved Duplex but I know nothing about the brand and it has a seam on the bottom. None of the others I've been able to find pics of has a seam. Its also suspiciously cheap...many thanks for the help!


----------



## Sonmi999

Nibb said:


> Absolutely! Sorry to have been cryptic. My bag is suede so the shoulder strap is also suede with the inside of the strap that sits directly on the shoulder being smooth leather, hence the smooth leather easily slips off the shoulder. I have to turn the strap so the suede sits on my shoulder to prevent it from slipping down my arm. The bag looks good when worn that way, but when I’m in a hurry I tend to grab and go. The straps are wide so the slippage can be a real issue but It is a very luxe bag and I would purchase it again.
> View attachment 4521873
> View attachment 4521874
> View attachment 4521875


I love suede bags! Good thing you’re able to deal with the slipping issue by turning the straps


----------



## Sonmi999

Today bag #7 from the 10 in 31 challenge came to work with me: my Marc Jacobs The Grind Backpack! Love its edgy vibe. (You can all see I’m truly a sucker for backpacks...)


----------



## dcooney4

Sonmi999 said:


> Today bag #7 from the 10 in 31 challenge came to work with me: my Marc Jacobs The Grind Backpack! Love its edgy vibe. (You can all see I’m truly a sucker for backpacks...)


I like backpacks too. This is a cool one.


----------



## lxrac

Sonmi999 said:


> I forgot to add bags #5 and #6 to the 10 in 31 challenge: my LV Sofia Coppola with a different strap (that I wore yesterday) and my Coach Cassie that’s having her maiden voyage today! I thought I’d have a much harder time with this challenge.
> (If I’m annoying you all with the posts and pictures of the challenge, please let me know, ladies!)



I have the LV Sofia Coppola as well!! I love your black colored one. I have the beige color in Suede. Your Coach Cassie looks phenomenal!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, that could be an issue for me as I’m pretty narrow through the shoulders. Would you mind two more questions? Can you measure the width of the strap, and does the base of your bag have a seam running down the centre or is it smooth? I’ve found a preloved Duplex but I know nothing about the brand and it has a seam on the bottom. None of the others I've been able to find pics of has a seam. Its also suspiciously cheap...many thanks for the help!


Sorry for the late response, crazy busy today. 
No seam running down the center of the base. Please see picture of the side meeting the base. The strap at its apex is 1 5/16” or 33.33mm or 3.33cm


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> I will do a closet purge soon. Sometimes I get rid of old clothes first then buy new. Other times I buy new first if I find something I love then get rid of a piece of clothing.
> 
> I echo Sparkletastic’s frustration— quality dresses are so hard to find!  I want cotton, silk, or linen, not the polyster/rayon. But there are some really pretty dresses made of the latter material. So, yes, sometimes I disregard the poorer quality material of a pretty dress and buy it. Whatever awesome leather handbag I choose to wear with it should elevate the dress!


But, isn’t it a shame we have to rely on bags to elevate today’s dresses.  Where did all the natural fabrics and good design go? 

And why are so many boots and other shoes offered in (often faux) suede. Doesn’t anyone appreciate great leather shoes anymore? Sheesh.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4522649
> 
> Sorry for the late response, crazy busy today.
> No seam running down the center of the base. Please see picture of the side meeting the base. The strap at its apex is 1 5/16” or 33.33mm or 3.33cm


Thanks, with the exception of two bags, both priced cheaper than they should be,  all of the Duplex bags I've seen have a base like yours. Unless they did a different base for the first season or so and then changed it...but I'll pass on the one I was looking at. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, with the exception of two bags, both priced cheaper than they should be,  all of the Duplex bags I've seen have a base like yours. Unless they did a different base for the first season or so and then changed it...but I'll pass on the one I was looking at. I appreciate the info!


Happy to have helped.


----------



## ksuromax

what new challenges shall we do in September? 
any new ideas? or, we will stick to good old ones we did before? 
i suggest these: 
1 - A bag for a rainy day (it's autumn, so it will be good to see the bags that are rain-proof) 
2 - A 'Bye-bye Summer' bag (how you wear summer colours bags, or straw bags with your non-summer wardrobe) 
3 - Legends of the Fall - wear all autumnal/earthy colours bags at least once during September 
any more?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> But, isn’t it a shame we have to rely on bags to elevate today’s dresses.  Where did all the natural fabrics and good design go?
> 
> And why are so many boots and other shoes offered in (often faux) suede. Doesn’t anyone appreciate great leather shoes anymore? Sheesh.


I tell you it really bothers me. These synthetic fabrics are not comfortable for me and trying to find a natural fiber that is not square cut is really hard.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> what new challenges shall we do in September?
> any new ideas? or, we will stick to good old ones we did before?
> i suggest these:
> 1 - A bag for a rainy day (it's autumn, so it will be good to see the bags that are rain-proof)
> 2 - A 'Bye-bye Summer' bag (how you wear summer colours bags, or straw bags with your non-summer wardrobe)
> 3 - Legends of the Fall - wear all autumnal/earthy colours bags at least once during September
> any more?


These are good. I will try to do as many as possible.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I tell you it really bothers me. These synthetic fabrics are not comfortable for me and trying to find a natural fiber that is not square cut is really hard.


same for me! i just can't do all those artificial materials, i can't breathe in 'em! 
before going on vacs i bought a few linen tops and a few pairs of linen pants (all on sale so it was ok to "stock up" ), besides i was in Italy so i bought more linen clothes there, too! and now i'm seriously thinking of getting rid of all non-natural ones i have! just can't compare the feel of a linen shirt vs one of viscose!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> same for me! i just can't do all those artificial materials, i can't breathe in 'em!
> before going on vacs i bought a few linen tops and a few pairs of linen pants (all on sale so it was ok to "stock up" ), besides i was in Italy so i bought more linen clothes there, too! and now i'm seriously thinking of getting rid of all non-natural ones i have! just can't compare the feel of a linen shirt vs one of viscose!


I love this idea.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been selling off a bunch of my bags. Keeping only what I truly love and use. I have a lot less bags now. Yesterday a back pack sold at the consignment shop for almost half of what I expected. At first I was quite upset because she usually does quite well for me, but then this morning I was like at least it is gone. She closed the shop for vacation so maybe she just sold it cheap to have it go. Though I just dropped it off. Ugh! I could have gotten a lot more if I kept it up for sale myself. Live and learn!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have been selling off a bunch of my bags. Keeping only what I truly love and use. I have a lot less bags now. Yesterday a back pack sold at the consignment shop for almost half of what I expected. At first I was quite upset because she usually does quite well for me, but then this morning I was like at least it is gone. She closed the shop for vacation so maybe she just sold it cheap to have it go. Though I just dropped it off. Ugh! I could have gotten a lot more if I kept it up for sale myself. Live and learn!


Do you have an idea how many bags you have left? And down from what number? Yay for keeping only bags you truly love and use!!

Last week I brought a bag and a wallet to the consignment shop.  The wallet already got sold and I received my payout! The bag has been reserved by a buyer but has not been fully paid, according to the shop owner.  Anyway, when she receives my items, we sign a form and the payout amount is already indicated there.  So There are no surprises.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Do you have an idea how many bags you have left? And down from what number? Yay for keeping only bags you truly love and use!!
> 
> Last week I brought a bag and a wallet to the consignment shop.  The wallet already got sold and I received my payout! The bag has been reserved by a buyer but has not been fully paid, according to the shop owner.  Anyway, when she receives my items, we sign a form and the payout amount is already indicated there.  So There are no surprises.


I know exactly how many bags I have. I keep the list handy on my phone . Other then LV  I get no say in how much she charges. Usually it is a good amount. Once or twice things have gone for less than expected. She is the only game in town that does pay promptly so I will call her again when she back from vacation. She is super nice and very honest so I will just have to be more clear what my expectations are in the future.


----------



## Sparkletastic

It feels weird not to have movement in my bag collection. Good weird but, still weird. 

This made me think - what would make me buy now? Except for a few well documents uses for which I haven’t found the right bag, I can’t think of anything. 

Though I have to admit, I’m beginning to itch for a new..._something_.   Do you ever just want a shot of something new in your bag collection for no good logical reason?


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> It feels weird not to have movement in my bag collection. Good weird but, still weird.
> 
> This made me think - what would make me buy now? Except for a few well documents uses for which I haven’t found the right bag, I can’t think of anything.
> 
> Though I have to admit, I’m beginning to itch for a new..._something_.   Do you ever just want a shot of something new in your bag collection for no good logical reason?



Guilty here!  I just sold and gifted five bags and am extremely pleased with the ones I have left and the number that I have left.  I started this bag journey 2.5 years ago and did the usual rookie things, i.e., , buying far more than I needed, buying duplicates, and not identifying  my style before hitting that buy now button.    There are NO bags in any brand right now that I am even considering.  Now after bragging about myself ad nauseum, in the the back of my mind is  a teeny wish for something completely different and spectacular.  So you are not alone.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> It feels weird not to have movement in my bag collection. Good weird but, still weird.
> 
> This made me think - what would make me buy now? Except for a few well documents uses for which I haven’t found the right bag, I can’t think of anything.
> 
> Though I have to admit, I’m beginning to itch for a new..._something_.   Do you ever just want a shot of something new in your bag collection for no good logical reason?


Yes, yes and yes!! This is also why I’ve accepted that there are no forever bags for me.  Bags I love now may not be love later on, just because I’m itching to have something new. (I know this is not exactly your question but it’s a consequence of the itch.)


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Yes, yes and yes!! This is also why I’ve accepted that there are no forever bags for me.  Bags I love now may not be love later on, just because I’m itching to have something new. (I know this is not exactly your question but it’s a consequence of the itch.)


Yes , This exactly!


----------



## ElainePG

Sonmi999 said:


> Going on with the 10 in 31 challenge, here comes bag #4: LV Neverfull MM in damier azur with rose ballerine lining! Loooove this bag, it goes so well with my style and I feel so comfortable carrying it! I went to the mall with my mom to have lunch and do some shopping. It was great


Pretty bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations on finding a few dresses!
> I am better off if I keep the items that I want to get rid of in the closet, and take them out when I find a replacement.
> I suffer from 'Empty Closet/Pantry Syndrome.'
> Lemme explain. Everyone knows nature hates a vacuum. So do I. If something is empty, i fill it. We once moved and I had 10 (ten!) cans of chopped tomatoes. Who needs 10 cans of tomatoes? Was I going to make an Guinness' Book of World Records amount of chili? Of course not. So I learned a lesson. In this case it was to fill the pantry with other things - extra cocktail plates, the food processor, the panini maker, anything to fill in the spots so I wouldn't fill it with food I didn't need. Same thing with the closet.
> (I grew up hungry and it's a fear I have - no going hungry ever again)
> 
> So I leave the stuff I"m not wearing in there so I don't feel like I need to fill it. Now - I am going to have an interesting fall… about 85% of the pants I have no longer fit. I might only replace one pair, since I have learned that I can wear nice jeans to the office!
> Who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks?
> Woof!


Interesting analysis! I cracked up at your ten cans of chopped tomatoes. I tend to be a "just in case" pantry stocker-upper too. When I was very little (three-ish) we lived in a country that had severe rationing, so although it was more my Mom's struggle than mine, I was very aware that food shortage was a concern. For example, if you were a family with a child, you had a ration coupon for one egg a week. That's ONE egg. A WEEK. (I suppose families with two children got two eggs?). At any rate, the egg went to me, of course, and I'll never forget my poor mother preparing that egg, and presenting it to me on a little plate, and me sitting there staring at it as it slowly went cold. Because, of course, there was so much drama surrounding that darned egg that OF COURSE my tummy would go into knots! Even after we returned to the U.S., it was years & years before I could deal with eggs in any form. 

So, moving from food to closets, I see what you mean about leaving the closet full. But when I lost all that weight, I found that so few of my clothes fit properly, I did have to do some serious purges in order to get a handle on what I needed versus what I wanted. I've tried to keep my new wardrobe under control, though. I like the feeling of "air" between my hangers!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> The least expensive piece has sentimental value - my Dad’s class ring. It’s incredibly hideous.   The best option is to  make it a pendant with a halo of diamonds. But, the cost would equal a new Bal City Mini. (I know we all talk purse price equivalency LOL!). So, NOPE!   I’d have an ugly pendant and real dollars gone. It’ll stay in my memories box.


Your memories box is a great place for it. I had my Dad's signet ring forever…equally hideous, but of course I couldn't let it go, and so it simply sat. Recently, though, I've taken to wearing it on a gold chain, hidden under my sweater, whenever I take Mom to one of her (many) doctor's appointments. She doesn't know it's there, but I do, and it makes me feel as though Dad is there in the exam room, supporting both of us with love.


----------



## ElainePG

Sonmi999 said:


> I forgot to add bags #5 and #6 to the 10 in 31 challenge: my LV Sofia Coppola with a different strap (that I wore yesterday) and my Coach Cassie that’s having her maiden voyage today! I thought I’d have a much harder time with this challenge.
> (If I’m annoying you all with the posts and pictures of the challenge, please let me know, ladies!)


These are both gorgeous bags! What is the strap you're using with your SF? Is it also made by LV?


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Definitely fit.  If it is comfortable and I am  comfortable in it, it stays.  If it makes me squirm, out it goes.


Me, too! I refuse to wear clothes that hurt.


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! I refuse to wear clothes that hurt.


And the older you get, the more truth there is in it!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> It feels weird not to have movement in my bag collection. Good weird but, still weird.
> 
> This made me think - what would make me buy now? Except for a few well documents uses for which I haven’t found the right bag, I can’t think of anything.
> 
> Though I have to admit, I’m beginning to itch for a new..._something_.   Do you ever just want a shot of something new in your bag collection for no good logical reason?


I haven't had this feeling in a long time, though I do know what you mean. 

But I think at this point, trimming my collection down is feeling better than building it up. I recently sent three bags off for consignment, and donated a fourth one. Since I haven't purchased any bags or SLGs this year, other than a cheap little glitzy clutch that I wore to a formal event in the spring, this makes me down by three… and I'm very pleased.

Of course, you never know… last year at around this time I got an email from Gucci about the new Queen Margaret shoulder bag, the one with the big honking bee clasp, and it was love at first sight!


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> And the older you get, the more truth there is in it!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Popping in from lurking. Hi everybody 

I have been both "good" and "bad". 
Good in that I really don't buy much of anything these days. We moved to an open space and are trying to avoid clutter, plus, since we moved back to a cold climate 18 months ago AND I got a promotion, I did a lot of shopping then. So, even with all the sales, I overall buy much less in terms of clothes and shoes than I ever have.
Bad in terms of, I have had some bag offers I found very difficult to turn down, especially since not one but two special orders arrived this year. So, I added three bags: SO Kelly, SO Birkin, and a mini Kelly (birthday gift though!).

I did just sell a Kelly I really loved in order to fund the special order Birkin. I had kept it mint in box which I suppose was a sign to let it go. So I did do one in/one out there. I also sold an unused mini Evelyne this year. 

I am finding it hard to justify having multiple very high-end bags - I am ok with a few classics, but the Hermès bags are a level of expense that a lot of my friends and colleagues would never understand. My priorities in terms of spending  are really shifting to experiences and travel, and DH feels the same way. Anyone else feeling this?


----------



## southernbelle43

I have on occasion toyed with the idea of  selling most or all of my bags and getting one or two “classics.”  My problem is that I cannot find any “classic” that appeals to me enough to want to carry it all of the time.  Hermes is not my style, too stiff looking and formal. Chanel bags are pretty, but they don’t really make my heart sing.  I am not excited about coated canvas bags.   So for now I will keep what I have and maybe someone will create something new and spectacular enough that I would want to carry it most of the time.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## lynne_ross

QuelleFromage said:


> Popping in from lurking. Hi everybody
> 
> I have been both "good" and "bad".
> Good in that I really don't buy much of anything these days. We moved to an open space and are trying to avoid clutter, plus, since we moved back to a cold climate 18 months ago AND I got a promotion, I did a lot of shopping then. So, even with all the sales, I overall buy much less in terms of clothes and shoes than I ever have.
> Bad in terms of, I have had some bag offers I found very difficult to turn down, especially since not one but two special orders arrived this year. So, I added three bags: SO Kelly, SO Birkin, and a mini Kelly (birthday gift though!).
> 
> I did just sell a Kelly I really loved in order to fund the special order Birkin. I had kept it mint in box which I suppose was a sign to let it go. So I did do one in/one out there. I also sold an unused mini Evelyne this year.
> 
> I am finding it hard to justify having multiple very high-end bags - I am ok with a few classics, but the Hermès bags are a level of expense that a lot of my friends and colleagues would never understand. My priorities in terms of spending  are really shifting to experiences and travel, and DH feels the same way. Anyone else feeling this?


I have been some what struggling with having multiple bags of same style. My DH does not value stuff so he ensures we spend on our house, lifestyle, experiences and travel. I am capped on travel due to working anyway. I have more been shifting my spending to jewelry. I have 2 Hermes bags for sale now and am considering selling more. Not for the funds but just to have less stuff. 
Congrats on the SOs!


----------



## msd_bags

lynne_ross said:


> Sorry to you and @Cookiefiend  for having food shortage as children  I can not relate but I empathize since my mom grew up poor so food is really important to her and so she is always stocking my kitchen with high quality food (fresh and things cookies). She even buys stuff for our Nanny and sends her home with food. No one is hungry when mom is around!


My dad does not want to line up for buffet because as a 10 year old kid during World War II, they had to line up for food rations.  It’s really sad how these experiences scar them for life.


----------



## QuelleFromage

msd_bags said:


> My dad does not want to line up for buffet because as a 10 year old kid during World War II, they had to line up for food rations.  It’s really sad how these experiences scar them for life.


My mom was the same way, and could never stand to leave food on the plate. We were also very poor when I was growing up, but lucky enough to usually have a couple meals a day. I know that is still a luxury to so many.
I miss my mom and wish she would have let me spoil her once I was able to. I am renovating her house to sell it now that she is gone, and wish so much that she would have let me do it while she was still here. Growing up in depression and wartimes really does leave a lot of scars.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> I have on occasion toyed with the idea of  selling most or all of my bags and getting one or two “classics.”  My problem is that I cannot find any “classic” that appeals to me enough to want to carry it all of the time.  Hermes is not my style, too stiff looking and formal. Chanel bags are pretty, but they don’t really make my heart sing.  I am not excited about coated canvas bags.   So for now I will keep what I have and maybe someone will create something new and spectacular enough that I would want to carry it most of the time.


I've been eyeing the 30 Montaigne by Dior. There's something tailored about it I really like.

I'm going to be purging a bit. I went to the Dior boutique and did some damage, but most of it was pre-planned damage. I could NOT get the J'adior black pumps out of my mind.  I kept walking away from them at both the boutique and NM and still wanted them. And then an impulse sunnies buy, but it was SO fun being the only person there on a Saturday morning so I forgive myself and the SA got this big grin on his face when he saw me in a particular style (as did I).

So some designer shoes and some bags need to make their way out. Good news about no longer working is I will have time to really list things where they have the best chance of selling.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> It feels weird not to have movement in my bag collection. Good weird but, still weird.
> 
> This made me think - what would make me buy now? Except for a few well documents uses for which I haven’t found the right bag, I can’t think of anything.
> 
> Though I have to admit, I’m beginning to itch for a new..._something_.   Do you ever just want a shot of something new in your bag collection for no good logical reason?


Ha! Yes! 
But I have more and more moments of "Cookie - do you like this more than X, Y or Z?" and most of the time the answer is No, so I put it down. 
The only real 'need' I have is an evening bag. 
I know that tradition says it shouldn't be leather, but I seriously haven't found anything in fabric that I like well enough to even drag through one formal evening. I did find a vintage black patent leather Ferragamo that makes my heart happy - I may just thumb my nose at tradition and carry it anyway. It needs a chain strap though, because a clutch bag bothers me - I need both hands - one for Champagne and one for yummy nibbles. 



ElainePG said:


> Interesting analysis! I cracked up at your ten cans of chopped tomatoes. I tend to be a "just in case" pantry stocker-upper too. When I was very little (three-ish) we lived in a country that had severe rationing, so although it was more my Mom's struggle than mine, I was very aware that food shortage was a concern. For example, if you were a family with a child, you had a ration coupon for one egg a week. That's ONE egg. A WEEK. (I suppose families with two children got two eggs?). At any rate, the egg went to me, of course, and I'll never forget my poor mother preparing that egg, and presenting it to me on a little plate, and me sitting there staring at it as it slowly went cold. Because, of course, there was so much drama surrounding that darned egg that OF COURSE my tummy would go into knots! Even after we returned to the U.S., it was years & years before I could deal with eggs in any form.
> 
> So, moving from food to closets, I see what you mean about leaving the closet full. But when I lost all that weight, I found that so few of my clothes fit properly, I did have to do some serious purges in order to get a handle on what I needed versus what I wanted. I've tried to keep my new wardrobe under control, though. I like the feeling of "air" between my hangers!


hahaa - yes! 
I've lost quite a bit of weight as well - kudos to you! I am going to slowly update my fall/winter wardrobe - I'm going to need some new sweaters that don't also pass as tents, and maybe some leggings type pants. I am serious about not buying any more 'work' clothes. I even wore jeans to work today - white ones! 
Someday I will get to the point where I like the feeling of 'air' between my hangers! Maybe I should try hanging my scarves in there to fill it like I 'fill' my pantry! 

Many thanks everyone for your kind words about my trials as a kid - it was a long time ago, but I haven't forgotten it. I donate to several local charities and to Heifer International - it's something I can relate to.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Popping in from lurking. Hi everybody
> 
> I have been both "good" and "bad".
> Good in that I really don't buy much of anything these days. We moved to an open space and are trying to avoid clutter, plus, since we moved back to a cold climate 18 months ago AND I got a promotion, I did a lot of shopping then. So, even with all the sales, I overall buy much less in terms of clothes and shoes than I ever have.
> Bad in terms of, I have had some bag offers I found very difficult to turn down, especially since not one but two special orders arrived this year. So, I added three bags: SO Kelly, SO Birkin, and a mini Kelly (birthday gift though!).
> 
> I did just sell a Kelly I really loved in order to fund the special order Birkin. I had kept it mint in box which I suppose was a sign to let it go. So I did do one in/one out there. I also sold an unused mini Evelyne this year.
> 
> I am finding it hard to justify having multiple very high-end bags - I am ok with a few classics, but the Hermès bags are a level of expense that a lot of my friends and colleagues would never understand. My priorities in terms of spending  are really shifting to experiences and travel, and DH feels the same way. Anyone else feeling this?



Hi, QF, it’s nice to see you here! 

You have such a beautiful collection of H bags. I’m curious, which Kelly did you sell?

My Kelly bags are all vintage, but I’m still questioning keeping bags I love, but don’t use much. Like you, almost no one in my real life would understand spending as much as I have on bags. Sometimes I don’t understand it! I love having a great bag, I just wish I was the type to have one or two, wear them _to death,_ and then replace them. What do I need 25 bags for? But then I get bored and want to switch, so there’s that ... 

My priority over the last couple of weeks is, sadly, not travel or experiences, but vet care. One of our cats has an abscess and is now on a second round of antibiotics, and our dog, who is 14, just had an ultrasound of his liver. He’s OK, but for the amount we’ve spent on vet bills, I could have bought another vintage Kelly or a couple of Evelynes!


----------



## msd_bags

catsinthebag said:


> What do I need 25 bags for?


I ask myself this question a lot of times too!!  Sometimes I wish I could go back to a few years ago when I have like 4 bags - 1 main bag and 3 alternates.

I hope the best for your fur babies.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! Yes!
> But I have more and more moments of "Cookie - do you like this more than X, Y or Z?" and most of the time the answer is No, so I put it down.
> The only real 'need' I have is an evening bag.
> I know that tradition says it shouldn't be leather, but I seriously haven't found anything in fabric that I like well enough to even drag through one formal evening. I did find a vintage black patent leather Ferragamo that makes my heart happy - I may just thumb my nose at tradition and carry it anyway. It needs a chain strap though, because a clutch bag bothers me - I need both hands - one for Champagne and one for yummy nibbles.
> 
> 
> hahaa - yes!
> I've lost quite a bit of weight as well - kudos to you! I am going to slowly update my fall/winter wardrobe - I'm going to need some new sweaters that don't also pass as tents, and maybe some leggings type pants. I am serious about not buying any more 'work' clothes. I even wore jeans to work today - white ones!
> Someday I will get to the point where I like the feeling of 'air' between my hangers! Maybe I should try hanging my scarves in there to fill it like I 'fill' my pantry!
> 
> Many thanks everyone for your kind words about my trials as a kid - it was a long time ago, but I haven't forgotten it. I donate to several local charities and to Heifer International - it's something I can relate to.


I think the tough times we have gone through makes us stronger. I think you are a strong person and pretty fabulous as well.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Hi, QF, it’s nice to see you here!
> 
> You have such a beautiful collection of H bags. I’m curious, which Kelly did you sell?
> 
> My Kelly bags are all vintage, but I’m still questioning keeping bags I love, but don’t use much. Like you, almost no one in my real life would understand spending as much as I have on bags. Sometimes I don’t understand it! I love having a great bag, I just wish I was the type to have one or two, wear them _to death,_ and then replace them. What do I need 25 bags for? But then I get bored and want to switch, so there’s that ...
> 
> My priority over the last couple of weeks is, sadly, not travel or experiences, but vet care. One of our cats has an abscess and is now on a second round of antibiotics, and our dog, who is 14, just had an ultrasound of his liver. He’s OK, but for the amount we’ve spent on vet bills, I could have bought another vintage Kelly or a couple of Evelynes!


I hope they all feel better soon.


----------



## Cookiefiend

catsinthebag said:


> Hi, QF, it’s nice to see you here!
> 
> You have such a beautiful collection of H bags. I’m curious, which Kelly did you sell?
> 
> My Kelly bags are all vintage, but I’m still questioning keeping bags I love, but don’t use much. Like you, almost no one in my real life would understand spending as much as I have on bags. Sometimes I don’t understand it! I love having a great bag, I just wish I was the type to have one or two, wear them _to death,_ and then replace them. What do I need 25 bags for? But then I get bored and want to switch, so there’s that ...
> 
> My priority over the last couple of weeks is, sadly, not travel or experiences, but vet care. One of our cats has an abscess and is now on a second round of antibiotics, and our dog, who is 14, just had an ultrasound of his liver. He’s OK, but for the amount we’ve spent on vet bills, I could have bought another vintage Kelly or a couple of Evelynes!


Awww - I’m sorry your furry babies have been unwell! I hope they’re on the mend, and while that was expensive, it’s a blessing you are able and willing to do what they needed. 


msd_bags said:


> I ask myself this question a lot of times too!!  Sometimes I wish I could go back to a few years ago when I have like 4 bags - 1 main bag and 3 alternates.
> 
> I hope the best for your fur babies.


What if for September we did a challenge where we *pick 4 bags and wear only them for the month*?
It would show us either that we could live with just 4 (if we pick wisely) or that just having 4 bags is crazy talk! 


dcooney4 said:


> I think the tough times we have gone through makes us stronger. I think you are a strong person and pretty fabulous as well.


Thank you dcooney4 - what a sweet thing to say!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> What if for September we did a challenge where we *pick 4 bags and wear only them for the month*?


A good idea!! I have no new bags coming in (I hope) so I’m up for the challenge.   I think I will try this for September.


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Hi, QF, it’s nice to see you here!
> 
> You have such a beautiful collection of H bags. I’m curious, which Kelly did you sell?
> 
> My Kelly bags are all vintage, but I’m still questioning keeping bags I love, but don’t use much. Like you, almost no one in my real life would understand spending as much as I have on bags. Sometimes I don’t understand it! I love having a great bag, I just wish I was the type to have one or two, wear them _to death,_ and then replace them. What do I need 25 bags for? But then I get bored and want to switch, so there’s that ...
> 
> My priority over the last couple of weeks is, sadly, not travel or experiences, but vet care. One of our cats has an abscess and is now on a second round of antibiotics, and our dog, who is 14, just had an ultrasound of his liver. He’s OK, but for the amount we’ve spent on vet bills, I could have bought another vintage Kelly or a couple of Evelynes!



Hi Cats! We are overdue to catch up. I have been a little AWOL this year, from everything. I will be in your town soon as that's where my mom lived.

Fur babies are a way bigger priority! I completely understand the vet bill thing. Our older dog is going strong but the rescue has hip issues. 

Believe it or not, I sold the Barenia Kelly. As much as I love Barenia, to me a sellier K isn't the ideal use of the leather, and it was a VERY expensive bag, because of the sellier and the leather. Kind of a perfect example of what I mean...I can justify a couple bags at that price but not a closet-full. If I had bought it pre-owned I might feel differently, but for what that bag cost I can take two epic trips (or one epic trip and pay the years' vet bills!). 
In the end I will probably only keep my SOs, my vintage bags,  and a couple of the real workhorses like the gold K28.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> Awww - I’m sorry your furry babies have been unwell! I hope they’re on the mend, and while that was expensive, it’s a blessing you are able and willing to do what they needed.
> 
> What if for September we did a challenge where we *pick 4 bags and wear only them for the month*?
> It would show us either that we could live with just 4 (if we pick wisely) or that just having 4 bags is crazy talk!
> 
> Thank you dcooney4 - what a sweet thing to say!



Yes, we are very fortunate to be able to care for our furballs. I’ve volunteered in several shelters over the years, and one of the saddest things is when a pet is surrendered because the owner can’t afford to care for it. I’m also lucky to live in an area where I have access to some of the best vet care in the world.

I’m intrigued by the 4 bag challenge! It makes me nervous, too — _only four bags for a whole month?_ What if I can’t do it? Scarier question: What if I can?


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi Cats! We are overdue to catch up. I have been a little AWOL this year, from everything. I will be in your town soon as that's where my mom lived.
> 
> Fur babies are a way bigger priority! I completely understand the vet bill thing. Our older dog is going strong but the rescue has hip issues.
> 
> Believe it or not, I sold the Barenia Kelly. As much as I love Barenia, to me a sellier K isn't the ideal use of the leather, and it was a VERY expensive bag, because of the sellier and the leather. Kind of a perfect example of what I mean...I can justify a couple bags at that price but not a closet-full. If I had bought it pre-owned I might feel differently, but for what that bag cost I can take two epic trips (or one epic trip and pay the years' vet bills!).
> In the end I will probably only keep my SOs, my vintage bags,  and a couple of the real workhorses like the gold K28.



I’m sorry to hear about your mom. It’s too bad you can’t be in my neck of the woods under happier circumstances. 

And, as much as I was surprised that you sold that particular Kelly, it makes total sense. In my mind, Barenia is best suited for larger, more casual bags, like your B35 or my K35 Retourne. Or just really casual bags like the Evelyne (how I wish they’d release the Evie in Barenia again!). 

Sorry to hear one of your pups is having hip issues. Our dog has a ton of arthritis and we just started him on CBD oil. Never thought I’d try it but it’s only been a few days and he already seems to be sleeping more comfortably.


----------



## msd_bags

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, we are very fortunate to be able to care for our furballs. I’ve volunteered in several shelters over the years, and one of the saddest things is when a pet is surrendered because the owner can’t afford to care for it. I’m also lucky to live in an area where I have access to some of the best vet care in the world.
> 
> I’m intrigued by the 4 bag challenge! It makes me nervous, too — _only four bags for a whole month?_ What if I can’t do it? Scarier question: What if I can?


There's only one way to find out!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Awww - I’m sorry your furry babies have been unwell! I hope they’re on the mend, and while that was expensive, it’s a blessing you are able and willing to do what they needed.
> 
> What if for September we did a challenge where we *pick 4 bags and wear only them for the month*?
> It would show us either that we could live with just 4 (if we pick wisely) or that just having 4 bags is crazy talk!
> 
> Thank you dcooney4 - what a sweet thing to say!


This would be really tough as I will be traveling. If it only counts handbags and not travel backpack or bag ,I might be able to do it. What about the other challenges that were posted do we add those in? I can't find my screenshot that I thought I took. Something about fall or rainy day challenges,


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cookiefiend said:


> What if for September we did a challenge where we *pick 4 bags and wear only them for the month*?
> It would show us either that we could live with just 4 (if we pick wisely) or that just having 4 bags is crazy talk!



I'm up for a 4 bag challenge but am spending two weeks of the month volunteering and "roughing it"  in a remote place, so it would kind of be cheating  unless you are counting backpacks and suitcases in which case I will fail 
Honestly I am sure there are months where I only carry 3-4 bags - my runaround Evie TPM, my work meeting Birkin, and maybe a bag for nights out. This is why editing down to 10 or 12 makes sense for me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your mom. It’s too bad you can’t be in my neck of the woods under happier circumstances.
> 
> And, as much as I was surprised that you sold that particular Kelly, it makes total sense. In my mind, Barenia is best suited for larger, more casual bags, like your B35 or my K35 Retourne. Or just really casual bags like the Evelyne (how I wish they’d release the Evie in Barenia again!).
> 
> Sorry to hear one of your pups is having hip issues. Our dog has a ton of arthritis and we just started him on CBD oil. Never thought I’d try it but it’s only been a few days and he already seems to be sleeping more comfortably.


----------



## msd_bags

I will also be doing some traveling for work in September.  I will see if my Prada nylon will be versatile enough.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> A good idea!! I have no new bags coming in (I hope) so I’m up for the challenge.   I think I will try this for September.


After writing that I started thinking about what 4 I would choose!
I think I'll try it too!


catsinthebag said:


> Yes, we are very fortunate to be able to care for our furballs. I’ve volunteered in several shelters over the years, and one of the saddest things is when a pet is surrendered because the owner can’t afford to care for it. I’m also lucky to live in an area where I have access to some of the best vet care in the world.
> 
> I’m intrigued by the 4 bag challenge! It makes me nervous, too — _only four bags for a whole month?_ What if I can’t do it? Scarier question: What if I can?


Hahaha! What if you could is kind of a scary question! But it's just one month!


dcooney4 said:


> This would be really tough as I will be traveling. If it only counts handbags and not travel backpack or bag ,I might be able to do it. What about the other challenges that were posted do we add those in? I can't find my screenshot that I thought I took. Something about fall or rainy day challenges,


I was thinking Handbags but not Travel bags, as I keep those in a separate category - specific uses - because you *need* them but not on a day to day basis. So use them but don't count them?
@ksuromax posted these:
1 - A bag for a rainy day (it's autumn, so it will be good to see the bags that are rain-proof)
2 - A 'Bye-bye Summer' bag (how you wear summer colours bags, or straw bags with your non-summer wardrobe)
3 - Legends of the Fall - wear all autumnal/earthy colours bags at least once during September
And we could of course do those as well! Not everyone chooses to do all the challenges, some do and some just do one or two - so I think it could work to add this to her challenge ideas!


QuelleFromage said:


> I'm up for a 4 bag challenge but am spending two weeks of the month volunteering and "roughing it"  in a remote place, so it would kind of be cheating  unless you are counting backpacks and suitcases in which case I will fail
> Honestly I am sure there are months where I only carry 3-4 bags - my runaround Evie TPM, my work meeting Birkin, and maybe a bag for nights out. This is why editing down to 10 or 12 makes sense for me.


Count them! There are no hard and fast rules here!
(thank goodness or we'd all fall off somewhere along the line!)
I like changing my bag fairly regularly to go with what I'm wearing, but my wear count gets skewed often because of travel. I will only take one or two along with me and that artificially inflates their usage. But it shows me that I like them well enough to haul them around!

Is anyone else eyeing their black bags with - well - lust? It's still warm enough to carry the bags I typically use in the summer, but OH MY GOSH - am I ready to bring my black babies out! I think I"ll give them a good polishing to get them ready... otherwise known as 'I am petting my black purses because I love them'.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cookiefiend said:


> After writing that I started thinking about what 4 I would choose!
> I think I'll try it too!
> 
> Hahaha! What if you could is kind of a scary question! But it's just one month!
> 
> I was thinking Handbags but not Travel bags, as I keep those in a separate category - specific uses - because you *need* them but not on a day to day basis. So use them but don't count them?
> @ksuromax posted these:
> 1 - A bag for a rainy day (it's autumn, so it will be good to see the bags that are rain-proof)
> 2 - A 'Bye-bye Summer' bag (how you wear summer colours bags, or straw bags with your non-summer wardrobe)
> 3 - Legends of the Fall - wear all autumnal/earthy colours bags at least once during September
> And we could of course do those as well! Not everyone chooses to do all the challenges, some do and some just do one or two - so I think it could work to add this to her challenge ideas!
> 
> Count them! There are no hard and fast rules here!
> (thank goodness or we'd all fall off somewhere along the line!)
> I like changing my bag fairly regularly to go with what I'm wearing, but my wear count gets skewed often because of travel. I will only take one or two along with me and that artificially inflates their usage. But it shows me that I like them well enough to haul them around!
> 
> Is anyone else eyeing their black bags with - well - lust? It's still warm enough to carry the bags I typically use in the summer, but OH MY GOSH - am I ready to bring my black babies out! I think I"ll give them a good polishing to get them ready... otherwise known as 'I am petting my black purses because I love them'.



I’m with you on the black bag lust! I almost never carry my black bags during the summer, so by mid to late August, I’m jonesing for them again! Today, I wore my Chanel tote just because I was craving it. And also because I was tired of small bags and for a day, wanted the extra space. But mostly, I just missed it and wanted to wear it, even though it didn’t really go with what I was wearing. 

I also usually, for reasons beyond my own understanding, always start wanting a new bag at this time of year. Maybe because the time of year means new beginnings — I grew up in a college town so to me, September is more the beginning of a new year than January is. I wandered into Chanel the other day and saw a pale gray tote and have been obsessing over it since. Which is just too bad because I have no business buying a bag right now!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Hi, QF, it’s nice to see you here!
> 
> You have such a beautiful collection of H bags. I’m curious, which Kelly did you sell?
> 
> My Kelly bags are all vintage, but I’m still questioning keeping bags I love, but don’t use much. Like you, almost no one in my real life would understand spending as much as I have on bags. Sometimes I don’t understand it! I love having a great bag, I just wish I was the type to have one or two, wear them _to death,_ and then replace them. What do I need 25 bags for? But then I get bored and want to switch, so there’s that ...
> 
> My priority over the last couple of weeks is, sadly, not travel or experiences, but vet care. One of our cats has an abscess and is now on a second round of antibiotics, and our dog, who is 14, just had an ultrasound of his liver. He’s OK, but for the amount we’ve spent on vet bills, I could have bought another vintage Kelly or a couple of Evelynes!


Best wishes to you and your fur babies for improvements on the health front!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> What if for September we did a challenge where we *pick 4 bags and wear only them for the month*?It would show us either that we could live with just 4 (if we pick wisely) or that just having 4 bags is crazy talk!



Eeeek, that would be a real challenge to only carry 4 bags. I am intrigued and terrified, I am going to have to give this some thought.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Eeeek, that would be a real challenge to only carry 4 bags. I am intrigued and terrified, I am going to have to give this some thought.


No way I could do it. I’d develop a twitch.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> After writing that I started thinking about what 4 I would choose!
> I think I'll try it too!
> 
> Hahaha! What if you could is kind of a scary question! But it's just one month!
> 
> I was thinking Handbags but not Travel bags, as I keep those in a separate category - specific uses - because you *need* them but not on a day to day basis. So use them but don't count them?
> @ksuromax posted these:
> 1 - A bag for a rainy day (it's autumn, so it will be good to see the bags that are rain-proof)
> 2 - A 'Bye-bye Summer' bag (how you wear summer colours bags, or straw bags with your non-summer wardrobe)
> 3 - Legends of the Fall - wear all autumnal/earthy colours bags at least once during September
> And we could of course do those as well! Not everyone chooses to do all the challenges, some do and some just do one or two - so I think it could work to add this to her challenge ideas!
> 
> Count them! There are no hard and fast rules here!
> (thank goodness or we'd all fall off somewhere along the line!)
> I like changing my bag fairly regularly to go with what I'm wearing, but my wear count gets skewed often because of travel. I will only take one or two along with me and that artificially inflates their usage. But it shows me that I like them well enough to haul them around!
> 
> Is anyone else eyeing their black bags with - well - lust? It's still warm enough to carry the bags I typically use in the summer, but OH MY GOSH - am I ready to bring my black babies out! I think I"ll give them a good polishing to get them ready... otherwise known as 'I am petting my black purses because I love them'.


Yes , to the challenge, yes to the rainy day, and yes I miss my black bags and fall bags for that matter.


----------



## dcooney4

Now I really have to think about it.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Cookiefiend said:


> After writing that I started thinking about what 4 I would choose!
> I think I'll try it too!
> 
> Hahaha! What if you could is kind of a scary question! But it's just one month!
> 
> I was thinking Handbags but not Travel bags, as I keep those in a separate category - specific uses - because you *need* them but not on a day to day basis. So use them but don't count them?
> @ksuromax posted these:
> 1 - A bag for a rainy day (it's autumn, so it will be good to see the bags that are rain-proof)
> 2 - A 'Bye-bye Summer' bag (how you wear summer colours bags, or straw bags with your non-summer wardrobe)
> 3 - Legends of the Fall - wear all autumnal/earthy colours bags at least once during September
> And we could of course do those as well! Not everyone chooses to do all the challenges, some do and some just do one or two - so I think it could work to add this to her challenge ideas!
> 
> Count them! There are no hard and fast rules here!
> (thank goodness or we'd all fall off somewhere along the line!)
> I like changing my bag fairly regularly to go with what I'm wearing, but my wear count gets skewed often because of travel. I will only take one or two along with me and that artificially inflates their usage. But it shows me that I like them well enough to haul them around!
> 
> Is anyone else eyeing their black bags with - well - lust? It's still warm enough to carry the bags I typically use in the summer, but OH MY GOSH - am I ready to bring my black babies out! I think I"ll give them a good polishing to get them ready... otherwise known as 'I am petting my black purses because I love them'.



Yes! I am itching for my black bags. I have a Speedy multicolore in black, so I use that as a transition bag when I really can't stand it. 

As to the challenges, I'm all in on the fall colors. Summers are rainy for me in general, and this summer has just been particularly stormy. My handbag tracking is a mess because I haven't been able to wear a lot of bags I normally would, for fear they'd be damaged in this awful weather. 

I definitely couldn't do just four bags. I usually average about 20 different bags per month, and even with the weather restricting what I can and can't wear, I've been cycling through the same 10 or so, and I still find that too few.


----------



## msd_bags

Since we don’t have 4 seasons, I can wear a bag color any time of the year.  But sometimes when I wear colored bags in succession, I long for my black ones at some point!


----------



## Sparkletastic

While I try to make sure to wear my lighter colored bags during warm weather months, I wear all colors of bags throughout the year. The only exception is my yellow Miss Dior. For some reason, I never see that as anything but a spring thru fall bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)

I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.  

Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun. 

I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose. 

I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why? 

Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?


If I have one regret it is that I  only speak one language. My grandfather came to America in the late 1800’s from Italy.  But back then those who came were determined to assimilate into the American culture.  When he married and had children, he would only allow them to speak English at home.  Thus, none of them were fluent in Italian which is very sad.  I truly  wish my Dad had spoken Italian and that my siblings and I had learned it at home. 
The ironic thing is that his wife, my grandmother spoke Italian, Russian and Polish!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?


For your #3, I think it depends on what you think you will have a greater chance of using/needing.  

Funny that you mentioned Mandarin being difficult! I attended a basic Mandarin course a few years ago.  I found my tongue getting twisted so much!  I learned a few words but I guess that’s it. Sad.  In university during my time, we were still required 12 units of Spanish (4 subjects).  (Now I think students are allowed to choose some language electives, not sure how many units.) We were under Spanish rule for a long time so maybe that’s why. I liked Spanish (easier because we have some local words that are derivatives) but I never got fluent.  So I now only can speak our language (Filipino/Tagalog) and English. English is our second language in the country.  There are some local dialects/languages spoken in the country as well but my hometown follows the national language so I don’t know how to speak these dialects.  I think at this point I’ve given up any desire to learn a new language.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?


I am also working on French. 
I took it through high school - which means I've forgotten most of it. High school was a Very Long Time Ago! I am using an app on my device, and a couple books. What I really need to do is get more comfortable speaking in French. Practice makes perfect!
I would like to learn Spanish as well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

August stats!
One purse in - a vintage Ferragamo patent leather for evening/formal events
Zero out. Still trying to sell two.  
Two scarves in - a moussie (Onde de Chic) and a long searched for 90 (De La Mer au Ciel), both neutrals. 
Zero out - I had a few up for sale but got tired of the low ball offers so I took them down. 

I have also completely forgotten if I had a challenge for August… d'oh! 
I wore 9 different bags though and 3 of them were summer bags - the H Vespa, the Coach Saddle bag and the MZ mini Sutton. I wore the Sutton 13 times! It's just the cutest! It has made me wonder if I would like a leather bag in that bright color (Punch) but when I really think about it - I know I wouldn't. 

I do think for the September challenge I will do the *4 for the month*. I'm still debating on which 4 though! One will def be the Just Campagne Confort 1 in fauve, something black (of course), maybe the Proenza Schouler because it's silver and that could be my 'dressy, going out' bag, and one other. I'll post them when I make the final decision. 
I could do the fall color one too since the JC is a lovely tan!


----------



## dcooney4

I speak Swiss German which is only a spoken language not written. I can speak high German if I absolutely have to. I took French in high school so I can understand a bit but I would not embarrass myself self attempting it . I can curse in many languages does that count? Lol


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> For your #3, I think it depends on what you think you will have a greater chance of using/needing.
> 
> Funny that you mentioned Mandarin being difficult! I attended a basic Mandarin course a few years ago.  I found my tongue getting twisted so much!  I learned a few words but I guess that’s it. Sad.  In university during my time, we were still required 12 units of Spanish (4 subjects).  (Now I think students are allowed to choose some language electives, not sure how many units.) We were under Spanish rule for a long time so maybe that’s why. I liked Spanish (easier because we have some local words that are derivatives) but I never got fluent.  So I now only can speak our language (Filipino/Tagalog) and English. English is our second language in the country.  There are some local dialects/languages spoken in the country as well but my hometown follows the national language so I don’t know how to speak these dialects.  I think at this point I’ve given up any desire to learn a new language.


LOL I know a few words in Tagalog.  My DH spent 4 years there when he was in the Air Force and came home with a lot of Tagalog.  Many years later my daughter dated a Filipino guy and we met his parents in Seattle while I was there on a business trip.  Hubby started speaking Tagalog to them and it all came back to him. They hardly spoke English.  Alas, the couple split after 5 years!  We hated that because we love the guy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

southernbelle43 said:


> If I have one regret it is that I  only speak one language. My grandfather came to America in the late 1800’s from Italy.  But back then those who came were determined to assimilate into the American culture.  When he married and had children, he would only allow them to speak English at home.  Thus, none of them were fluent in Italian which is very sad.  I truly  wish my Dad had spoken Italian and that my siblings and I had learned it at home.
> The ironic thing is that his wife, my grandmother spoke Italian, Russian and Polish!


It’s never too late!  You can still go for it! 


Cookiefiend said:


> I am also working on French.
> I took it through high school - which means I've forgotten most of it. High school was a Very Long Time Ago! I am using an app on my device, and a couple books. What I really need to do is get more comfortable speaking in French. Practice makes perfect!
> I would like to learn Spanish as well.


What tools are you using? 

I’m using Duolingo app, Learn French with Paul Noble (audiobook) and a workbook.  Mr. S bought me a course that gives me 500 hours on Skype with an instructor.  I’m going to wait on that til I’m a little further along. 

Is there an Alliance Francais in your city?


dcooney4 said:


> I speak Swiss German which is only a spoken language not written. I can speak high German if I absolutely have to. I took French in high school so I can understand a bit but I would not embarrass myself self attempting it . I can curse in many languages does that count? Lol


LOL!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> For your #3, I think it depends on what you think you will have a greater chance of using/needing.
> 
> Funny that you mentioned Mandarin being difficult! I attended a basic Mandarin course a few years ago.  I found my tongue getting twisted so much!  I learned a few words but I guess that’s it. Sad.  In university during my time, we were still required 12 units of Spanish (4 subjects).  (Now I think students are allowed to choose some language electives, not sure how many units.) We were under Spanish rule for a long time so maybe that’s why. I liked Spanish (easier because we have some local words that are derivatives) but I never got fluent.  So I now only can speak our language (Filipino/Tagalog) and English. English is our second language in the country.  There are some local dialects/languages spoken in the country as well but my hometown follows the national language so I don’t know how to speak these dialects.  I think at this point I’ve given up any desire to learn a new language.


I have no idea what I’d use more at this point. I don’t really need one for my career. 

I have yet to travel to Asia and want to but, I doubt I’d go more than once and I’d go to multiple countries that don’t speak the same language so I don’t “need” to learn for one trip.


----------



## dcooney4

I am really struggling with trying to only pick 4 because I have quite a few bags I have been saving to use in fall.


----------



## dcooney4

August Stats
1 bag in. 
6 bags out 
0 slgs in 
1 slgs out
Travel/ sport had a bit of movement but nothing special.  Just a Mz Wallace large Metro tote for traveling. A lululemon bag and a belt bag for dog walking. 
3 in
2 out 
I have been working hard to get rid of bags that weren’t moving at the consignment shop.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL I know a few words in Tagalog.  My DH spent 4 years there when he was in the Air Force and came home with a lot of Tagalog.  Many years later my daughter dated a Filipino guy and we met his parents in Seattle while I was there on a business trip.  Hubby started speaking Tagalog to them and it all came back to him. They hardly spoke English.  Alas, the couple split after 5 years!  We hated that because we love the guy.


That’s nice to hear that you, DH and your daughter have exposure to Tagalog!   On my last visit to the US in December, my sister and I bumped into a Filipino couple at Steak ‘n Shake.  They are friends so we started talking in Tagalog.  Later, an American lady approached us and confirmed if we’re Filipinos. She said her daughter in law is from the Philippines and she recognized our language!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> August stats!
> One purse in - a vintage Ferragamo patent leather for evening/formal events
> Zero out. Still trying to sell two.
> Two scarves in - a moussie (Onde de Chic) and a long searched for 90 (De La Mer au Ciel), both neutrals.
> Zero out - I had a few up for sale but got tired of the low ball offers so I took them down.
> 
> I have also completely forgotten if I had a challenge for August… d'oh!
> I wore 9 different bags though and 3 of them were summer bags - the H Vespa, the Coach Saddle bag and the MZ mini Sutton. I wore the Sutton 13 times! It's just the cutest! It has made me wonder if I would like a leather bag in that bright color (Punch) but when I really think about it - I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I do think for the September challenge I will do the *4 for the month*. I'm still debating on which 4 though! One will def be the Just Campagne Confort 1 in fauve, something black (of course), maybe the Proenza Schouler because it's silver and that could be my 'dressy, going out' bag, and one other. I'll post them when I make the final decision.
> I could do the fall color one too since the JC is a lovely tan!





dcooney4 said:


> I am really struggling with trying to only pick 4 because I have quite a few bags I have been saving to use in fall.



At first I was very confident with the 4-bag challenge for September.  But I’m slowly questioning myself if I can make it...But well, after all, it’s a challenge!  I have chosen 3 - Pandora, Mulberry Bayswater Zipped and Prada bauletto nylon.  Not sure yet about the 4th, but I think it should be blank.  Thinking of the black Proenza tote, or if not, something more businesslike.


----------



## catsinthebag

Annabel Lee said:


> Yes! I am itching for my black bags. I have a Speedy multicolore in black, so I use that as a transition bag when I really can't stand it.
> 
> As to the challenges, I'm all in on the fall colors. Summers are rainy for me in general, and this summer has just been particularly stormy. My handbag tracking is a mess because I haven't been able to wear a lot of bags I normally would, for fear they'd be damaged in this awful weather.
> 
> I definitely couldn't do just four bags. I usually average about 20 different bags per month, and even with the weather restricting what I can and can't wear, I've been cycling through the same 10 or so, and I still find that too few.



Wow, using 20 different bags in a month is impressive! I think I switch a lot but I usually go through 8-10 a month.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> If I have one regret it is that I  only speak one language. My grandfather came to America in the late 1800’s from Italy.  But back then those who came were determined to assimilate into the American culture.  When he married and had children, he would only allow them to speak English at home.  Thus, none of them were fluent in Italian which is very sad.  I truly  wish my Dad had spoken Italian and that my siblings and I had learned it at home.
> The ironic thing is that his wife, my grandmother spoke Italian, Russian and Polish!


My parents spoke Russian before they started school, where they learned English. They never thought we'd want to learn so it was never spoken to us. Or rather, it was spoken when they didn't want us to know what they were saying ( I learned several swear words that way).


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?



Sadly, I’m a monoglot too.  I took advanced French in high school, but was never really fluent and I’ve lost most of it. I think about relearning, but I need a trip to Paris or Montreal to motivate me! 

The language I’d learn next is Portuguese. There’s a huge Portuguese population here so it would make sense.


----------



## catsinthebag

dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> 1 bag in.
> 6 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> Travel/ sport had a bit of movement but nothing special.  Just a Mz Wallace large Metro tote for traveling. A lululemon bag and a belt bag for dog walking.
> 3 in
> 2 out
> I have been working hard to get rid of bags that weren’t moving at the consignment shop.



Great stats — congrats on 6 bags out!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?


Congratulations on studying French. 
Re: non bag hobbies, I am itching to buy jewelry  I have been looking at jewelry online. I’ve read a lot of jewelry forum threads. I’ve looked at what jewelry I already have and thought about what I wear most frequently and where I have gaps. I have taken out older pieces and cleaned them. I have thought about my older watches that I no longer wear and getting quotes for them. I got quotes on and sold family jewelry (24K gold pieces that I was gifted and never wore because it wasn’t my style.) I have some spending money from selling the jewelry and from selling bags, SLGs and scarves over the past 2 years  I went to a number of jewelry boutiques and tried on pieces I’d researched and many more pieces the SAs just pulled out for me. So many pretty options. So there is my latest obsession confession. 
*Which pieces of jewelry do you love and wear frequently in your collection?*



Cookiefiend said:


> August stats!
> One purse in - a vintage Ferragamo patent leather for evening/formal events
> Zero out. Still trying to sell two.
> Two scarves in - a moussie (Onde de Chic) and a long searched for 90 (De La Mer au Ciel), both neutrals.
> Zero out - I had a few up for sale but got tired of the low ball offers so I took them down.
> 
> I have also completely forgotten if I had a challenge for August… d'oh!
> I wore 9 different bags though and 3 of them were summer bags - the H Vespa, the Coach Saddle bag and the MZ mini Sutton. I wore the Sutton 13 times! It's just the cutest! It has made me wonder if I would like a leather bag in that bright color (Punch) but when I really think about it - I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I do think for the September challenge I will do the *4 for the month*. I'm still debating on which 4 though! One will def be the Just Campagne Confort 1 in fauve, something black (of course), maybe the Proenza Schouler because it's silver and that could be my 'dressy, going out' bag, and one other. I'll post them when I make the final decision.
> I could do the fall color one too since the JC is a lovely tan!


Congratulations on your August challenges and bag usage. Good luck with your 4 bag Challenge. 



dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> 1 bag in.
> 6 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> Travel/ sport had a bit of movement but nothing special.  Just a Mz Wallace large Metro tote for traveling. A lululemon bag and a belt bag for dog walking.
> 3 in
> 2 out
> I have been working hard to get rid of bags that weren’t moving at the consignment shop.


Wow - 6 bags out is a fantastic accomplishment!


----------



## More bags

*August Update and YTD Stats*

Carried 12 bags in Aug
Read 23 books YTD
*Aug* *Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD* *Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out
SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> what new challenges shall we do in September?
> any new ideas? or, we will stick to good old ones we did before?
> i suggest these:
> 1 - A bag for a rainy day (it's autumn, so it will be good to see the bags that are rain-proof)
> 2 - A 'Bye-bye Summer' bag (how you wear summer colours bags, or straw bags with your non-summer wardrobe)
> 3 - Legends of the Fall - wear all autumnal/earthy colours bags at least once during September
> any more?





Cookiefiend said:


> What if for September we did a challenge where we *pick 4 bags and wear only them for the month*?
> It would show us either that we could live with just 4 (if we pick wisely) or that just having 4 bags is crazy talk!



Inserting the September Challenges I am aware of ...
I am going out on a limb to embrace the 4 bag challenge. It will be a challenge for me, I change my bag every day to every two days or so. On average, I carry about 14 bags/month, ranging from 11-17/month.
I am selecting 1) Black Reissue, 2) Etain Bolide, 3) Etoupe Evelyne and 4) Rouge H Garden Party. Functionally, I have a shoulder bag, hand held, crossbody and a tote. Colourwise, I’ve got black, greys and dark red/burgundy. Wish me luck!


----------



## ksuromax

August stats: Zero on all 
i will do Legends of the Fall, my few earthy tones bags needed to be revived and bumped the dust off  
Probably, i'll wear some summer colours, too, but we don't have any cold weather so it's not really a challenge for me  



Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?


I speak English and Russian fluently, Georgian not so fluently (had no practice for a long while) and when i was a student i studied Spanish and French, which i could speak and write, but due to total lack of practice all successfully vanished from my memory, i still can keep a little chat in both if it's something easy, i can make an order in the restaurant, and i can read all the banners, signs, instructions, etc
when i am in the environment of the language i pick it up easily, i even managed to pick up some Italian during the last few years (visited the country 3 times!) and now i know many names of the food, numbers (for shopping ) and some basic words. 
I terribly regret that i still haven't learned any arabic, but it's so not necessary - everybody speaks English, so i never really needed it, just a few words... but kids do it at school, and they can speak a bit, read and write, so they help me just in case if i might need it


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, using 20 different bags in a month is impressive! I think I switch a lot but I usually go through 8-10 a month.


I find using twenty bags easier than using only 4. Though next year I may feel differently as I am seriously down sizing. I can't believe we are now in September.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My parents spoke Russian before they started school, where they learned English. They never thought we'd want to learn so it was never spoken to us. Or rather, it was spoken when they didn't want us to know what they were saying ( I learned several swear words that way).


 If we heard it all of our lives  think how fluent we would be and could have passed it on to our kids.  Oh well.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> August stats: Zero on all
> i will do Legends of the Fall, my few earthy tones bags needed to be revived and bumped the dust off
> Probably, i'll wear some summer colours, too, but we don't have any cold weather so it's not really a challenge for me
> 
> 
> I speak English and Russian fluently, Georgian not so fluently (had no practice for a long while) and when i was a student i studied Spanish and French, which i could speak and write, but due to total lack of practice all successfully vanished from my memory, i still can keep a little chat in both if it's something easy, i can make an order in the restaurant, and i can read all the banners, signs, instructions, etc
> when i am in the environment of the language i pick it up easily, i even managed to pick up some Italian during the last few years (visited the country 3 times!) and now i know many names of the food, numbers (for shopping ) and some basic words.
> I terribly regret that i still haven't learned any arabic, but it's so not necessary - everybody speaks English, so i never really needed it, just a few words... but kids do it at school, and they can speak a bit, read and write, so they help me just in case if i might need it


I am impressed!!


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Great stats — congrats on 6 bags out!


Thanks! It was not easy.


----------



## lynne_ross

More bags said:


> *August Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 12 bags in Aug
> Read 23 books YTD
> *Aug* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Wow impressed with your book stats! Need to get back into reading at some point.


----------



## lynne_ross

Been absent awhile due to some life events...but reading along with thread. 

Aug stats:
0 bags in and out, but 2 bags on hold - cross fingers they sell over next week!


----------



## lynne_ross

On languages, I grew up speaking French. I haven’t needed it for years so very rusty but I can understand it when spoken. My husband can speak Spanish very well and his French is so so like me, but he picks it up quickly when we travel. 
My kids are enrolled in Spanish class this year since we think it would be good for them to learn a Romance language and I have found Spanish to be more widely used where we travel vs. The other languages. They will eventually have to take French classes at school but will not learn as well as we did since we were in French schools. I would love for them to learn Mandarin since China is a power house and I can that language being helpful for their generation. So we might put them in a course next year.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Okay - September Challenge, final decision on the 4 for the WHOLE month:
1) LV Lock Me Bucket Noir - my one black baby for the month. The bright pink lining will save me and will work if it rains too.
2) Just Campagne Confort 1 - a go-with-everything camel color
3) Proenza Schouler - the super silver will make it work as a special occasion bag or if I need something ‘extra extra’ 
4) Hermes Vespa - I need something that will work with casual summer clothes. Here in the mid-west US we are bound to have some 90 degree days in September, I will want a lighter bag for those days, especially if I’m wearing shorts.
Wish me luck! 

Edited to say that today with white cropped jeans, a turquoise light weight sweater and my cutie eyelet sneaks I wore the PS.


----------



## ksuromax

Legend of the Fall #1 
Old school Balenciaga Day, Sapin from 2006, very autumnal colour


----------



## netter

dcooney4 said:


> My resolution is to stay within the amount of closet space I have. If I buy something new it must fit easily or I have to sell or give away something before hand. I will track my usage again and if something doesn’t get used it must go with the exception of a few special occasion bags. I will also continue to keep an  picture album  of my bags on phone to look at before I buy something new.


You use the same strategy that I do to keep myself in line. I do this with my bootie collection as well. Although I have spilt over on the collection spaces a little, I do try to keep the collections within a defined space and no more. Well done.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sold a bag! An old balenciaga that I have been trying to sell for years. The woman seemed to love it too so that makes me happy. I have one bag on hold still and another for sale. 

I slacked off tracking bag usage, so going to start that up again as of Sept 1 and track for a year. Anything not used much I will question it’s reason for being in my closet. I want to track jewelry too but I wil wait until I trim down what I have. 

How do folks sell their non designer fine jewelry? Take to a pawn shop or reseller? Not sure there is much of a market for this stuff. My Tiffany and h jewelry I have been using a consignor for.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going pass on the four only bags this month. Instead I will do fall bags and rainy day bags. I still have so many bags that need to get worn or removed. That and our travel plans have changed due to a possible airline strike. So now we are booked on a cruise. Hopefully all the storms will be gone by the time we have to travel. I tried wearing a bag I was going to wear on the trip yesterday to keep to the 4 bag thing but it didn’t go with my outfit at all.


----------



## dcooney4

lynne_ross said:


> Sold a bag! An old balenciaga that I have been trying to sell for years. The woman seemed to love it too so that makes me happy. I have one bag on hold still and another for sale.
> 
> I slacked off tracking bag usage, so going to start that up again as of Sept 1 and track for a year. Anything not used much I will question it’s reason for being in my closet. I want to track jewelry too but I wil wait until I trim down what I have.
> 
> How do folks sell their non designer fine jewelry? Take to a pawn shop or reseller? Not sure there is much of a market for this stuff. My Tiffany and h jewelry I have been using a consignor for.


Higher end consignment shop .


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I am going pass on the four only bags this month. Instead I will do fall bags and rainy day bags. I still have so many bags that need to get worn or removed. That and our travel plans have changed due to a possible airline strike. So now we are booked on a cruise. Hopefully all the storms will be gone by the time we have to travel. I tried wearing a bag I was going to wear on the trip yesterday to keep to the 4 bag thing but it didn’t go with my outfit at all.


I am a bit worried I won't be able to do it - but it's a 'challenge', not a life or death situation. I decided that on the days that I would have chosen a different bag, that I would make a note of what bag I would have ordinarily chosen and what I was wearing. I think this will help me in the long run to know what I really *do* like and want in a bag.
Like I *think* I want another red bag. I have the H Drag 2 in Rouge H, but I don't carry it as often as I would like. Why? Is it because it's arm carry only? Is it because I'm worried about damaging it?  Or is it because it's red? Maybe I don't really like red bags? But if during this month I find that I might have carried the Drag, I want to pay attention to that information.
Today, I'm wearing a gray top and white jeans, carrying the PS again. If I could have carried any bag, I would have probably carried the MZ Mini Sutton because the pop of color is so cheery.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I am a bit worried I won't be able to do it - but it's a 'challenge', not a life or death situation. I decided that on the days that I would have chosen a different bag, that I would make a note of what bag I would have ordinarily chosen and what I was wearing. I think this will help me in the long run to know what I really *do* like and want in a bag.
> Like I *think* I want another red bag. I have the H Drag 2 in Rouge H, but I don't carry it as often as I would like. Why? Is it because it's arm carry only? Is it because I'm worried about damaging it?  Or is it because it's red? Maybe I don't really like red bags? But if during this month I find that I might have carried the Drag, I want to pay attention to that information.
> Today, I'm wearing a gray top and white jeans, carrying the PS again. If I could have carried any bag, I would have probably carried the MZ Mini Sutton because the pop of color is so cheery.


That sounds like a good way to figure out which bags you reach for.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, using 20 different bags in a month is impressive! I think I switch a lot but I usually go through 8-10 a month.


I change bags almost every day, but, the most I’ve used in a month is 15 during an early 15 in 31 challenge.

I like to rotate at will so I’d guess I usually wear 8ish bags a month. My handbag HAS to coordinate with / complement my outfit. Wearing a “mismatched” bag would feel as odd to me as wearing combat boots with a ball gown. 


catsinthebag said:


> Sadly, I’m a monoglot too.  I took advanced French in high school, but was never really fluent and I’ve lost most of it. I think about relearning, but I need a trip to Paris or Montreal to motivate me!
> 
> The language I’d learn next is Portuguese. There’s a huge Portuguese population here so it would make sense.


We usually go to Europe every 1-2 years but, didn’t go this year. So, I want to be prepared to speak French when we go next fall. 

It would definitely make the most “sense” for me to learn Spanish because of the huge Spanish speaking population here. But, I just don’t wanna. Lol! Mr. S is studying Spanish as I learn French (albeit more slowly because I tend to be more “at all costs” when I start something while he is more measured. Lol!) so I’ll let him cover that off for us. 


More bags said:


> Congratulations on studying French.
> Re: non bag hobbies, I am itching to buy jewelry  I have been looking at jewelry online. I’ve read a lot of jewelry forum threads. I’ve looked at what jewelry I already have and thought about what I wear most frequently and where I have gaps. I have taken out older pieces and cleaned them. I have thought about my older watches that I no longer wear and getting quotes for them. I got quotes on and sold family jewelry (24K gold pieces that I was gifted and never wore because it wasn’t my style.) I have some spending money from selling the jewelry and from selling bags, SLGs and scarves over the past 2 years  I went to a number of jewelry boutiques and tried on pieces I’d researched and many more pieces the SAs just pulled out for me. So many pretty options. So there is my latest obsession confession.
> *Which pieces of jewelry do you love and wear frequently in your collection?*
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your August challenges and bag usage. Good luck with your 4 bag Challenge.
> 
> 
> Wow - 6 bags out is a fantastic accomplishment!


Jewelry is my #2 passion - far more so than bags and only following my #1 passion which is travel.  I’m just in a redo of my collection too. Gifting or selling pieces and filling gaps.

I’m a diamond girl. Love, love, love diamonds!!!!! I’ve only kept three colored stone pieces. I also strongly prefer white gold to yellow and 18k to 14k.

But, different than most on tPF. I have zero interest in branded jewelry unless the item is truly unique. For example, I hope to find a Cartier Panthiere piece that I like at some point. Most are a little gaudy for my taste but, there is still something I love about that cat!  Lol! So, my collection is 90% non branded and / or custom.

But, my favorite pieces?  That’s hard. If I had to say:

• My wedding ring set because it’s so beautifully clean and classic with a perfect 3ct oval center stone.   It’s white gold.
• My “everyday” jewelry - (all white gold) diamond tennis bracelet with matching earrings and necklace (coordinating not matching) that Mr. S bought for me to wear “every day”. It’s all so well made and sparkly that I feel like a glitter ball. Lol!  But, I like variety so I only wear them perhaps 3 days a week.
•  YG loop drop pendant with my mom’s engagement diamond nestled in it. It’s a flawless1 ct and looks so cute in the loop. I think of how much my dad loved my mom every time I wear it.
• YG necklace crafted to look like a string of delicate gossamer flowers. This piece is positively STUNNING. The craftsmanship is TDF!

And, that I think will be a favorite. I’m resetting the 3 stones from my old right hand ring into a pendant. I can’t WAIT to get that. Struggling a bit on the design but, the I think I’ve found a local jeweler who can help me.

I’m really lacking on earrings. I’m looking for some diamond hoops and diamond drop earrings.

The one more expensive piece I still really want is a stupidly big and expensive tennis bracelet. It’s irrational but, I want it.   So, some time over the next 12 months, it shall be mine. Bwa Ha Ha!


lynne_ross said:


> Sold a bag! An old balenciaga that I have been trying to sell for years. The woman seemed to love it too so that makes me happy. I have one bag on hold still and another for sale.
> 
> I slacked off tracking bag usage, so going to start that up again as of Sept 1 and track for a year. Anything not used much I will question it’s reason for being in my closet. I want to track jewelry too but I wil wait until I trim down what I have.
> 
> How do folks sell their non designer fine jewelry? Take to a pawn shop or reseller? Not sure there is much of a market for this stuff. My Tiffany and h jewelry I have been using a consignor for.


Congrats on the sale!

Anything under $500 - except Tiffany’s items - I took to a pawn shop and got whatever melt gold rate was going.  I’ve been selling items +$500 online. (eBay, Vestiare, Tradesy, Poshmark) I tried consignment through a jeweler but, she didn’t sell even one piece! 

I have 2 pieces that are selling at over $10k and I’m terrified. For some reason it just feels like I am risking fraud more than a bag that price. I’m still trying to find a local place to sell them for me. But, I’m still pretty new to this city so I’m at a loss where to go.

The hard part is trying to photograph them. I don’t have a camera or lenses that can photograph the “sparkle” you see in ads. I actually did but some cheap jewelry display items though - ring and bracelet stands and pillows. That really speeds up selling. 

Selling jewelry is much slower going than selling bags. But, they do eventually sell. In the US, the best selling season is holidays through V day with another bump for Mother’s Day. Good luck!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I sold a bag. It’s the little MK mini Hamilton. I made next to nothing on it but, it’s gone!  Whoop!

Now I have 1 1/2 bags to sell. My Jimmy Choo hobo is still listed. C’mon purse gods! 

And, I think I’m going to sell my Chanel tote.  I have tried to make it work. But it just has too many dividers for how I want to use it. It would be good as a laptop / folders tote. I need something that will allow me to use it for one day travel as well. And clothes don’t fit in it. 

I’m still thinking but, I may just sell it and finally but the black lamb C single flap I want. I dunno. I HATE to sell bags but function has to be on point.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m curious. What are the top 5 wardrobe items you plan to buy over, say the next 18-24 months? For me: 

• Dresses!!  Casual, work and date night. 
• Diamond earrings (hoops & drop) 
• Diamond tennis bracelet 
• Black tote  
• TBD bag (want to keep my collection fresh and get a bag a year!)

Number 6 would be boots. I want several pair of killer boots for fall.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> *JUNE PURSE CHALLENGES*
> 
> • 10 in 31 Challenge  - wear at least 10 different bags to help you rotate
> • Least 3 Challenge  - wear each of the 3 bags you’ve worn least twice this month
> • Summer Madness - pick 2 bags perfect for warm weather fun and wear each twice.
> • Lighten the load - Count the items in your bag. Reduce the total number by 20% and wear this lighter load all month to get used to the change.
> 
> _@Vlad - will you bookmark this post on the thread for June? Thanks! _


@Vlad, please unpin this post #6756. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> My priority over the last couple of weeks is, sadly, not travel or experiences, but vet care. One of our cats has an abscess and is now on a second round of antibiotics, and our dog, who is 14, just had an ultrasound of his liver. He’s OK, but for the amount we’ve spent on vet bills, I could have bought another vintage Kelly or a couple of Evelynes!


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat's health problems… and your dog needing a liver ultrasound must have been a real scare. Though I'm glad it turned out okay.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Is anyone else eyeing their black bags with - well - lust? It's still warm enough to carry the bags I typically use in the summer, but OH MY GOSH - am I ready to bring my black babies out! I think I"ll give them a good polishing to get them ready... otherwise known as 'I am petting my black purses because I love them'.


YES!!! I just rearranged my purse closet, and I swear I could hear my my black bags whimpering. They haven't seen the light of day for months, and I think they're afraid I fell out of love with them! Not that I have so many (only four, and only 2 are full-sized) but I was on the Nordstrom site yesterday and found myself eying this one:




I really liked the look of the gold hardware against the black leather. And the weight is good (less than 2 pounds). But then I read reviews, and a couple of people said that the strap was too thin for proper weight distribution. Of course, I could always swap out the strap, but for that kind of $$$ the strap should be correct right at the start! 

So my bag count is still safe. Three out, zero in.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> While I try to make sure to wear my lighter colored bags during warm weather months, I wear all colors of bags throughout the year. The only exception is my yellow Miss Dior. For some reason, I never see that as anything but a spring thru fall bag.


Ditto for my yellow Balenciaga.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?


I don't know if you'd call it a hobby, as such, but the past couple of months I've been using a couple of apps on my phone to meditate. Every day! 

In the past I've given meditation a try, but I've never made it past sitting still for about a minute. Then I start making lists in my head, and that's that. 

Somehow, though, using an app with earbuds (and doing it in the comfort of my bedroom, instead of in a studio with lots of other people) is just more comfy for me. So I've stuck with it.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> August stats!
> One purse in - a vintage Ferragamo patent leather for evening/formal events
> Zero out. Still trying to sell two.
> Two scarves in - a moussie (Onde de Chic) and a long searched for 90 (De La Mer au Ciel), both neutrals.
> Zero out - I had a few up for sale but got tired of the low ball offers so I took them down.
> 
> I have also completely forgotten if I had a challenge for August… d'oh!
> I wore 9 different bags though and 3 of them were summer bags - the H Vespa, the Coach Saddle bag and the MZ mini Sutton. I wore the Sutton 13 times! It's just the cutest! It has made me wonder if I would like a leather bag in that bright color (Punch) but when I really think about it - I know I wouldn't.
> 
> I do think for the September challenge I will do the *4 for the month*. I'm still debating on which 4 though! One will def be the Just Campagne Confort 1 in fauve, something black (of course), maybe the Proenza Schouler because it's silver and that could be my 'dressy, going out' bag, and one other. I'll post them when I make the final decision.
> I could do the fall color one too since the JC is a lovely tan!


Those are terrific stats. Yay on finding your De La Mer au Ciel… I know it's really hard to find in the neutral colorway. 

Your Ferragamo patent clutch sounds perfect. Have we seen a photo of it yet?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I speak Swiss German which is only a spoken language not written. I can speak high German if I absolutely have to. I took French in high school so I can understand a bit but I would not embarrass myself self attempting it . *I can curse in many languages does that count?* Lol


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> YES!!! I just rearranged my purse closet, and I swear I could hear my my black bags whimpering. They haven't seen the light of day for months, and I think they're afraid I fell out of love with them! Not that I have so many (only four, and only 2 are full-sized) but I was on the Nordstrom site yesterday and found myself eying this one:
> 
> View attachment 4531072
> 
> 
> I really liked the look of the gold hardware against the black leather. And the weight is good (less than 2 pounds). But then I read reviews, and a couple of people said that the strap was too thin for proper weight distribution. Of course, I could always swap out the strap, but for that kind of $$$ the strap should be correct right at the start!
> 
> So my bag count is still safe. Three out, zero in.


Absolutely - for that amount of dollah bills you gotta love it in all ways! 
I've carried the Gucci on dressier occasions (@Sparkletastic was so right that it's a little on the smallish size), and my Ferragamo rehab project - but I've learned that while i love (lurve ) my black beauties - I just don't carry them in the warmer months. So I MISS them! 


ElainePG said:


> Those are terrific stats. Yay on finding your De La Mer au Ciel… I know it's really hard to find in the neutral colorway.
> 
> Your Ferragamo patent clutch sounds perfect. Have we seen a photo of it yet?


Thank you! I know they're really just modest stats - but I have slowed down on scarves. Nothing is really making my heart pitter-patter, and I've talked myself down several times by using my Purse Thoughts - if I already have one in that color that I love - I really don't need another…. 
Most of the time this works unless its a crazy good buy and I love it. 
I haven't posted the F clutch but it's a classic cutie. I'll take a pic and get it up soon. It will be great for formal-ish occasions, has a chain shoulder strap (leaving my hands free for Champagne and nibbles), and my phone fits in it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. What are the top 5 wardrobe items you plan to buy over, say the next 18-24 months? For me:
> 
> • Dresses!!  Casual, work and date night.
> • Diamond earrings (hoops & drop)
> • Diamond tennis bracelet
> • Black tote
> • TBD bag (want to keep my collection fresh and get a bag a year!)
> 
> Number 6 would be boots. I want several pair of killer boots for fall.


Hrmmmm..
* I would love to find dresses, but I think I will have better luck with summer shift-style dresses than anything that would work in the winter months. Like you, I often think of going to a tailor and having some made. 
* I would love a pair of diamond hoops - a friend of mine has a stunning pair… but my aunt pierced my ears wayyyy back in the day (like dinosaur days) and they are crooked, so all hoops look weird. I have to laugh - it is what it is - but it is an issue for me and I won't go through having them re-done. My aunt passed away several years ago and my crooked pierced ears are my legacy. 
* I am in the process of re-building my wardrobe anyway so… I'm just being careful in my new purchases. 

I feel you on your tote dilemma - I hate dividers! I am of no help either - I don't have the faintest idea of another designer that might work better for you!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> YES!!! I just rearranged my purse closet, and I swear I could hear my my black bags whimpering. They haven't seen the light of day for months, and I think they're afraid I fell out of love with them! Not that I have so many (only four, and only 2 are full-sized) but I was on the Nordstrom site yesterday and found myself eying this one:
> 
> View attachment 4531072
> 
> 
> I really liked the look of the gold hardware against the black leather. And the weight is good (less than 2 pounds). But then I read reviews, and a couple of people said that the strap was too thin for proper weight distribution. Of course, I could always swap out the strap, but for that kind of $$$ the strap should be correct right at the start!
> 
> So my bag count is still safe. Three out, zero in.



Elaine, I had this bag (not in black, but still) and really loved it for a while and then fell out of love with it and sold it. I loved the look, the fact that the double handles fit over my shoulder (so many satchels have handles that are too short for shoulder carry), and the pocket under the flap. I fell out of love with it because of that too-skinny long strap and the fact that the opening of the bag was too small for the body of the bag. I like my bags to open wide, especially when they have a zipper, and this one always felt too tight. Also, you can use a different long strap, but the strap attachments are really small, so if the strap you want to use has large-ish hardware, it may not work. HTH!


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I sold a bag. It’s the little MK mini Hamilton. I made next to nothing on it but, it’s gone!  Whoop!
> 
> Now I have 1 1/2 bags to sell. My Jimmy Choo hobo is still listed. C’mon purse gods!
> 
> And, I think I’m going to sell my Chanel tote.  I have tried to make it work. But it just has too many dividers for how I want to use it. It would be good as a laptop / folders tote. I need something that will allow me to use it for one day travel as well. And clothes don’t fit in it.
> 
> I’m still thinking but, I may just sell it and finally but the black lamb C single flap I want. I dunno. I HATE to sell bags but function has to be on point.



I’m sorry the Chanel tote isn’t working for you, but I hear you on the dividers. If you still want a Chanel tote, the Classic Timeless Tote has pockets, but no divider. Honestly, though, for something that would fit clothes for a day of travel, I might just resort to Longchamp. They are so lightweight and zip closed. If you want something high end, maybe look at an Hermes Garden Party? Not sure it’s your style, but someone over on the H forum said she used hers for overnight business travel. Not sure how she did it, but she listed everything she carried and it all fit!


----------



## catsinthebag

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat's health problems… and your dog needing a liver ultrasound must have been a real scare. Though I'm glad it turned out okay.



Thanks for the sweet words! No one is out of the woods yet, unfortunately. The cat is healing but has some digestive issues that haven’t gone away in spite of medication. I’m beginning to wonder if he picked something up during his stay in the hospital. Our puppy is 14 and has multiple old dog issues, the worst of which is dementia. We can treat the liver issues and the arthritis, but the cognitive decline is really hard to watch, and sadly, almost impossible to treat.


----------



## dcooney4

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the sweet words! No one is out of the woods yet, unfortunately. The cat is healing but has some digestive issues that haven’t gone away in spite of medication. I’m beginning to wonder if he picked something up during his stay in the hospital. Our puppy is 14 and has multiple old dog issues, the worst of which is dementia. We can treat the liver issues and the arthritis, but the cognitive decline is really hard to watch, and sadly, almost impossible to treat.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I change bags almost every day, but, the most I’ve used in a month is 15 during an early 15 in 31 challenge.
> 
> I like to rotate at will so I’d guess I usually wear 8ish bags a month. My handbag HAS to coordinate with / complement my outfit. Wearing a “mismatched” bag would feel as odd to me as wearing combat boots with a ball gown.
> 
> We usually go to Europe every 1-2 years but, didn’t go this year. So, I want to be prepared to speak French when we go next fall.
> 
> It would definitely make the most “sense” for me to learn Spanish because of the huge Spanish speaking population here. But, I just don’t wanna. Lol! Mr. S is studying Spanish as I learn French (albeit more slowly because I tend to be more “at all costs” when I start something while he is more measured. Lol!) so I’ll let him cover that off for us.
> Jewelry is my #2 passion - far more so than bags and only following my #1 passion which is travel.  I’m just in a redo of my collection too. Gifting or selling pieces and filling gaps.
> 
> I’m a diamond girl. Love, love, love diamonds!!!!! I’ve only kept three colored stone pieces. I also strongly prefer white gold to yellow and 18k to 14k.
> 
> But, different than most on tPF. I have zero interest in branded jewelry unless the item is truly unique. For example, I hope to find a Cartier Panthiere piece that I like at some point. Most are a little gaudy for my taste but, there is still something I love about that cat!  Lol! So, my collection is 90% non branded and / or custom.
> 
> But, my favorite pieces?  That’s hard. If I had to say:
> 
> • My wedding ring set because it’s so beautifully clean and classic with a perfect 3ct oval center stone.   It’s white gold.
> • My “everyday” jewelry - (all white gold) diamond tennis bracelet with matching earrings and necklace (coordinating not matching) that Mr. S bought for me to wear “every day”. It’s all so well made and sparkly that I feel like a glitter ball. Lol!  But, I like variety so I only wear them perhaps 3 days a week.
> •  YG loop drop pendant with my mom’s engagement diamond nestled in it. It’s a flawless1 ct and looks so cute in the loop. I think of how much my dad loved my mom every time I wear it.
> • YG necklace crafted to look like a string of delicate gossamer flowers. This piece is positively STUNNING. The craftsmanship is TDF!
> 
> And, that I think will be a favorite. I’m resetting the 3 stones from my old right hand ring into a pendant. I can’t WAIT to get that. Struggling a bit on the design but, the I think I’ve found a local jeweler who can help me.
> 
> I’m really lacking on earrings. I’m looking for some diamond hoops and diamond drop earrings.
> 
> The one more expensive piece I still really want is a stupidly big and expensive tennis bracelet. It’s irrational but, I want it.   So, some time over the next 12 months, it shall be mine. Bwa Ha Ha!
> Congrats on the sale!
> 
> Anything under $500 - except Tiffany’s items - I took to a pawn shop and got whatever melt gold rate was going.  I’ve been selling items +$500 online. (eBay, Vestiare, Tradesy, Poshmark) I tried consignment through a jeweler but, she didn’t sell even one piece!
> 
> I have 2 pieces that are selling at over $10k and I’m terrified. For some reason it just feels like I am risking fraud more than a bag that price. I’m still trying to find a local place to sell them for me. But, I’m still pretty new to this city so I’m at a loss where to go.
> 
> The hard part is trying to photograph them. I don’t have a camera or lenses that can photograph the “sparkle” you see in ads. I actually did but some cheap jewelry display items though - ring and bracelet stands and pillows. That really speeds up selling.
> 
> Selling jewelry is much slower going than selling bags. But, they do eventually sell. In the US, the best selling season is holidays through V day with another bump for Mother’s Day. Good luck!



What a gorgeous wardrobe of jewels you’ve described! A Cartier Panthere piece would be a lovely addition. Your loop drop pendant with your mom’s engagement diamond sounds amazing! Cheers to diamonds


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the sweet words! No one is out of the woods yet, unfortunately. The cat is healing but has some digestive issues that haven’t gone away in spite of medication. I’m beginning to wonder if he picked something up during his stay in the hospital. Our puppy is 14 and has multiple old dog issues, the worst of which is dementia. We can treat the liver issues and the arthritis, but the cognitive decline is really hard to watch, and sadly, almost impossible to treat.


Sending good vibes to you and your fur babies during this stressful time. It is really sad to see animals suffering. You’re in my thoughts.


----------



## Annabel Lee

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, using 20 different bags in a month is impressive! I think I switch a lot but I usually go through 8-10 a month.


I used to be more in the 8-10 range when I didn’t necessarily switch my handbag every day—I’d get dressed, and if yesterday’s bag still matched, I’d wear it again. But I own a lot more bags now, so I switch daily, one to get maximum use out of them and two because with that many bags, odds are that I can find a better match in my closet. 



ksuromax said:


> August stats: Zero on all
> i will do Legends of the Fall, my few earthy tones bags needed to be revived and bumped the dust off
> Probably, i'll wear some summer colours, too, but we don't have any cold weather so it's not really a challenge for me
> 
> 
> I speak English and Russian fluently, Georgian not so fluently (had no practice for a long while) and when i was a student i studied Spanish and French, which i could speak and write, but due to total lack of practice all successfully vanished from my memory, i still can keep a little chat in both if it's something easy, i can make an order in the restaurant, and i can read all the banners, signs, instructions, etc
> when i am in the environment of the language i pick it up easily, i even managed to pick up some Italian during the last few years (visited the country 3 times!) and now i know many names of the food, numbers (for shopping ) and some basic words.
> I terribly regret that i still haven't learned any arabic, but it's so not necessary - everybody speaks English, so i never really needed it, just a few words... but kids do it at school, and they can speak a bit, read and write, so they help me just in case if i might need it


That is so cool you’re so good with languages—what a gift! 



ElainePG said:


> YES!!! I just rearranged my purse closet, and I swear I could hear my my black bags whimpering. They haven't seen the light of day for months, and I think they're afraid I fell out of love with them! Not that I have so many (only four, and only 2 are full-sized) but I was on the Nordstrom site yesterday and found myself eying this one:
> 
> View attachment 4531072
> 
> 
> I really liked the look of the gold hardware against the black leather. And the weight is good (less than 2 pounds). But then I read reviews, and a couple of people said that the strap was too thin for proper weight distribution. Of course, I could always swap out the strap, but for that kind of $$$ the strap should be correct right at the start!
> 
> So my bag count is still safe. Three out, zero in.





catsinthebag said:


> Elaine, I had this bag (not in black, but still) and really loved it for a while and then fell out of love with it and sold it. I loved the look, the fact that the double handles fit over my shoulder (so many satchels have handles that are too short for shoulder carry), and the pocket under the flap. I fell out of love with it because of that too-skinny long strap and the fact that the opening of the bag was too small for the body of the bag. I like my bags to open wide, especially when they have a zipper, and this one always felt too tight. Also, you can use a different long strap, but the strap attachments are really small, so if the strap you want to use has large-ish hardware, it may not work. HTH!



Thank you both for saving me from this bag—I’ve been looking for a casual black bag with gold hardware, and this was a consideration. It sounds like it won’t work for me either, lovely as it is. @ElainePG, 100% agree that the bag should work perfectly for the buyer as is at that price! And thank you @catsinthebag for the review—I think I’d like and dislike the same things as you did. 



catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the sweet words! No one is out of the woods yet, unfortunately. The cat is healing but has some digestive issues that haven’t gone away in spite of medication. I’m beginning to wonder if he picked something up during his stay in the hospital. Our puppy is 14 and has multiple old dog issues, the worst of which is dementia. We can treat the liver issues and the arthritis, but the cognitive decline is really hard to watch, and sadly, almost impossible to treat.


Clarifying that I liked your post in support, not because this is good news. I know cognitive decline is a tough one, but I hope things look up for your fur babies.


----------



## dcooney4

I am contemplating one of these two. They also have a shoulder strap. What do you think? Tell me the truth yay or nay?


----------



## catsinthebag

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and vibes for my furballs. I didn’t want to bring the thread down, but I know there are a lot of animal lovers on tPF so I knew you all would understand.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I change bags almost every day, but, the most I’ve used in a month is 15 during an early 15 in 31 challenge.
> 
> I like to rotate at will so I’d guess I usually wear 8ish bags a month. My handbag HAS to coordinate with / complement my outfit. Wearing a “mismatched” bag would feel as odd to me as wearing combat boots with a ball gown.
> 
> We usually go to Europe every 1-2 years but, didn’t go this year. So, I want to be prepared to speak French when we go next fall.
> 
> It would definitely make the most “sense” for me to learn Spanish because of the huge Spanish speaking population here. But, I just don’t wanna. Lol! Mr. S is studying Spanish as I learn French (albeit more slowly because I tend to be more “at all costs” when I start something while he is more measured. Lol!) so I’ll let him cover that off for us.
> Jewelry is my #2 passion - far more so than bags and only following my #1 passion which is travel.  I’m just in a redo of my collection too. Gifting or selling pieces and filling gaps.
> 
> I’m a diamond girl. Love, love, love diamonds!!!!! I’ve only kept three colored stone pieces. I also strongly prefer white gold to yellow and 18k to 14k.
> 
> But, different than most on tPF. I have zero interest in branded jewelry unless the item is truly unique. For example, I hope to find a Cartier Panthiere piece that I like at some point. Most are a little gaudy for my taste but, there is still something I love about that cat!  Lol! So, my collection is 90% non branded and / or custom.
> 
> But, my favorite pieces?  That’s hard. If I had to say:
> 
> • My wedding ring set because it’s so beautifully clean and classic with a perfect 3ct oval center stone.   It’s white gold.
> • My “everyday” jewelry - (all white gold) diamond tennis bracelet with matching earrings and necklace (coordinating not matching) that Mr. S bought for me to wear “every day”. It’s all so well made and sparkly that I feel like a glitter ball. Lol!  But, I like variety so I only wear them perhaps 3 days a week.
> •  YG loop drop pendant with my mom’s engagement diamond nestled in it. It’s a flawless1 ct and looks so cute in the loop. I think of how much my dad loved my mom every time I wear it.
> • YG necklace crafted to look like a string of delicate gossamer flowers. This piece is positively STUNNING. The craftsmanship is TDF!
> 
> And, that I think will be a favorite. I’m resetting the 3 stones from my old right hand ring into a pendant. I can’t WAIT to get that. Struggling a bit on the design but, the I think I’ve found a local jeweler who can help me.
> 
> I’m really lacking on earrings. I’m looking for some diamond hoops and diamond drop earrings.
> 
> The one more expensive piece I still really want is a stupidly big and expensive tennis bracelet. It’s irrational but, I want it.   So, some time over the next 12 months, it shall be mine. Bwa Ha Ha!
> Congrats on the sale!
> 
> Anything under $500 - except Tiffany’s items - I took to a pawn shop and got whatever melt gold rate was going.  I’ve been selling items +$500 online. (eBay, Vestiare, Tradesy, Poshmark) I tried consignment through a jeweler but, she didn’t sell even one piece!
> 
> I have 2 pieces that are selling at over $10k and I’m terrified. For some reason it just feels like I am risking fraud more than a bag that price. I’m still trying to find a local place to sell them for me. But, I’m still pretty new to this city so I’m at a loss where to go.
> 
> The hard part is trying to photograph them. I don’t have a camera or lenses that can photograph the “sparkle” you see in ads. I actually did but some cheap jewelry display items though - ring and bracelet stands and pillows. That really speeds up selling.
> 
> Selling jewelry is much slower going than selling bags. But, they do eventually sell. In the US, the best selling season is holidays through V day with another bump for Mother’s Day. Good luck!



I’d love a Cartier Panthere piece too, but agree so many of them are too ornate for everyday, I wish they’d make a simple white gold Panthere ring with jewels for the eyes. I think I’d be all over that one!


----------



## dcooney4

Any one? I have to leave in a few minutes.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Any one? I have to leave in a few minutes.


I like the black if that's any help!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I like the black if that's any help!


Yes! I is very light for leather and it is Mulberry.


----------



## dcooney4

I going to think about it overnight.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Legend of the Fall #1
> Old school Balenciaga Day, Sapin from 2006, very autumnal colour


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Elaine, I had this bag (not in black, but still) and really loved it for a while and then fell out of love with it and sold it. I loved the look, the fact that the double handles fit over my shoulder (so many satchels have handles that are too short for shoulder carry), and the pocket under the flap. I fell out of love with it because of that too-skinny long strap and the fact that the opening of the bag was too small for the body of the bag. I like my bags to open wide, especially when they have a zipper, and this one always felt too tight. Also, you can use a different long strap, but the strap attachments are really small, so if the strap you want to use has large-ish hardware, it may not work. HTH!


Thank you so much for this review, @catsinthebag ! If it was just a question of the strap, I might (MIGHT) have given it a try. But a too-narrow opening at the top? Nope. Nup. Uh-uh. No way. That was one of the reasons I sent my Nina Ricci Mini Marche off for consignment. The opening at the top was itty-bitty compared to the "body" of the bag. So every time I wanted to take out my wallet, it was a struggle. Not an enormous struggle, but just enough of one to be a minor annoyance once or twice a day. These little annoyances add up! 

I think @Sparkletastic posed this question a while ago: what matters most when choosing a bag. (Aesthetics, price, and so on). I'm not sure if I answered… and if I did, I certainly can't remember what my answer was. But thinking about it now, I'd say that functionality is the most important. How much does it weigh? Is the strap comfy? How easy is it to put in/take out my stuff? Is there a separate pocket for my keys? 

Only if a bag passes the "functionality" test will I look at other criteria, like style, color, and (of course) price.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I am contemplating one of these two. They also have a shoulder strap. What do you think? Tell me the truth yay or nay?





dcooney4 said:


> I going to think about it overnight.


i love Oxblood, but Black is, probably, more work appropriate, it will be "you can't go wrong with" when it comes to work and formal attire. 
Otherwise, i'd opt for Oxblood


----------



## ElainePG

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the sweet words! No one is out of the woods yet, unfortunately. The cat is healing but has some digestive issues that haven’t gone away in spite of medication. I’m beginning to wonder if he picked something up during his stay in the hospital. Our puppy is 14 and has multiple old dog issues, the worst of which is dementia. We can treat the liver issues and the arthritis, but the cognitive decline is really hard to watch, and sadly, almost impossible to treat.


Oh, gosh, that's sad. It's difficult to watch cognitive decline in anyone we love.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Simply gorgeous!


Thank you, dear Elaine! 
but pics don't do it any justice, the leather is like silk, and i find myself petting it unnoticeably throughout the day...


----------



## ksuromax

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes and vibes for my furballs. I didn’t want to bring the thread down, but I know there are a lot of animal lovers on tPF so I knew you all would understand.


sending a big hug of support your way!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am contemplating one of these two. They also have a shoulder strap. What do you think? Tell me the truth yay or nay?


I'm probably not the right one to ask, because I've found that north-south (tall) bags don't work for me. Everything falls down to the bottom. Whereas with east-west (horizontal) bags, stuff stays better arranged. But if you like the design of this one, then I would agree it's very sharp looking in black. How large is that front zipper? Is it for holding keys? A phone? Or is it just for decoration?


----------



## dcooney4

It has a large slip pocket on the inside that would fit my phone. The zip pocket I am not sure what I would use it for. I keep my key in a pouch so I don’t need it for that. I like east west bags too , but this summer I wore a north south bag 30 times. For me that is amazing.


----------



## dcooney4

I find even negative opinions helpful because it is better to find something out before purchase.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I find even negative opinions helpful because it is better to find something out before purchase.


or, assess something from a different perspective, e.g. when i read people saying that they "hate the bag coz it's unstructured black hole" it makes me feel like ... 
did someone just say 'hobo'??


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> or, assess something from a different perspective, e.g. when i read people saying that they "hate the bag coz it's unstructured black hole" it makes me feel like ...
> did someone just say 'hobo'??


Lol !


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> or, assess something from a different perspective, e.g. when i read people saying that they "hate the bag coz it's unstructured black hole" it makes me feel like ...
> did someone just say 'hobo'??


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I am contemplating one of these two. They also have a shoulder strap. What do you think? Tell me the truth yay or nay?


Since I’m a Mulberry fan, I’d say yay as they look really pretty!  But I have these questions for you - do you intend it to be a daily wear bag? Is the shoulder strap comfortable?  Personally, I will use it to lug my everyday going to work stuff personal items (no laptop, just my Surface Go). But i don’t think it I will use it on weekends for a trip to the mall for instance.  That’s me because I’m more of an east west bag gal.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Since I’m a Mulberry fan, I’d say yay as they look really pretty!  But I have these questions for you - do you intend it to be a daily wear bag? Is the shoulder strap comfortable?  Personally, I will use it to lug my everyday going to work stuff personal items (no laptop, just my Surface Go). But i don’t think it I will use it on weekends for a trip to the mall for instance.  That’s me because I’m more of an east west bag gal.


I really like the look but you might be right. The shoulder strap was not very wide. So even though it is a fairly light bag it might get uncomfortable.  I will think about it for a few days and see if I still want it then.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I pulled out an oldie but a goodie. I still love this bag. It is so comfortable to wear and easy to use.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> or, assess something from a different perspective, e.g. when i read people saying that they "hate the bag coz it's unstructured black hole" it makes me feel like ...
> did someone just say 'hobo'??


Woof!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Today I pulled out an oldie but a goodie. I still love this bag. It is so comfortable to wear and easy to use.


This is such a classic!


----------



## ElainePG

Today the Purse Blog had an article about logo'ed bags, most of which I didn't care for, but then there was this one...

https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M9203UTZQ_M928-30-montaigne-dior-oblique-bag

For a few minutes there, I was really, really excited. It's blue & cream, instead of the usual black & white. It does have logos, but they're abstract enough that they don't pop. The hardware is very cool. Even the "CD" on the buckle doesn't particularly look like initials. 

Plus, it was showing as available in my "local" boutique, and we're going to be in that city next month. It was looking as though the stars were aligned!

And then I looked at the measurements.  24 cm in length. Just a titch over 9 inches. In other words, a cute little "go to the movies" bag, but not an "all day long" bag. 

Uh-uh. I already have four bags that size, and I struggle to keep them in rotation.

Soooooooo… what am I going to do with all the $$$ I just saved?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I don't know if you'd call it a hobby, as such, but the past couple of months I've been using a couple of apps on my phone to meditate. Every day!
> 
> In the past I've given meditation a try, but I've never made it past sitting still for about a minute. Then I start making lists in my head, and that's that.
> 
> Somehow, though, using an app with earbuds (and doing it in the comfort of my bedroom, instead of in a studio with lots of other people) is just more comfy for me. So I've stuck with it.


I love meditation apps. I’m like you, I struggle without some guidance.


Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmmm..
> * I would love to find dresses, but I think I will have better luck with summer shift-style dresses than anything that would work in the winter months. Like you, I often think of going to a tailor and having some made.
> * I would love a pair of diamond hoops - a friend of mine has a stunning pair… but my aunt pierced my ears wayyyy back in the day (like dinosaur days) and they are crooked, so all hoops look weird. I have to laugh - it is what it is - but it is an issue for me and I won't go through having them re-done. My aunt passed away several years ago and my crooked pierced ears are my legacy.
> * I am in the process of re-building my wardrobe anyway so… I'm just being careful in my new purchases.
> 
> I feel you on your tote dilemma - I hate dividers! I am of no help either - I don't have the faintest idea of another designer that might work better for you!


I agree. Finding nice cold weather _casual_ dresses is super hard. I can’t do turtlenecks, scratchy fabrics or constricting design. Yet, it seems winter dresses love to be as uncomfortable as can be. 

Isn’t rebuilding a wardrobe tough?


catsinthebag said:


> I’m sorry the Chanel tote isn’t working for you, but I hear you on the dividers. If you still want a Chanel tote, the Classic Timeless Tote has pockets, but no divider. Honestly, though, for something that would fit clothes for a day of travel, I might just resort to Longchamp. They are so lightweight and zip closed. If you want something high end, maybe look at an Hermes Garden Party? Not sure it’s your style, but someone over on the H forum said she used hers for overnight business travel. Not sure how she did it, but she listed everything she carried and it all fit!


Thanks for the recommendation on the C Timeless tote! That is a beauty!!! I’d want to find one resale though. I just don’t value totes at that retail price. 

The H Garden party isn’t for me. It’s not my style and the straps are too short. I need a decent (but not too long) shoulder strap drop. 


More bags said:


> What a gorgeous wardrobe of jewels you’ve described! A Cartier Panthere piece would be a lovely addition. Your loop drop pendant with your mom’s engagement diamond sounds amazing! Cheers to diamonds


Thank you!  And...
diamonds, Diamonds, DIAMONDS! 


LOL! 

I was just teasing with DD. We paid for private schools K-12 for our kids. But, we deliberately paid zero / nilch / nada towards their bachelors degrees to “force” them to learn responsibility at an age / stage that we could rescue them if need be. We coached, trained, exhorted and even threatened  them prior so they’d be ready. As a result, both kids funded college sans loans.

But, the surprise is we saved $ for grad school. Not enough to pay for all of it (honestly, I lost interest along the way and Mr. S never really got behind the idea. Lol!) but, enough to pay for a majority chunk. 

Anyway, I was telling DD that since she did such a great job funding undergrad that I should “challenge” her again and use the $ saved to get myself a stupidly amazing piece of jewelry. 

For some reason, she wasn’t supportive nor amused.


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> I’d love a Cartier Panthere piece too, but agree so many of them are too ornate for everyday, I wish they’d make a simple white gold Panthere ring with jewels for the eyes. I think I’d be all over that one!


YES!!!!  I don’t know why they use so much yg. It’s a lot with the yellow, the jewels, the design... 

White gold with diamonds or perhaps sapphires would be TDF!

I’ve haunted listings of Cartier Panthiere handbags. But, the vintage ones (which are the coolest to me) are so rigid and boxy. So, I’ve never pulled the trigger. 


ElainePG said:


> I'm probably not the right one to ask, because I've found that north-south (tall) bags don't work for me. Everything falls down to the bottom. Whereas with east-west (horizontal) bags, stuff stays better arranged. But if you like the design of this one, then I would agree it's very sharp looking in black. How large is that front zipper? Is it for holding keys? A phone? Or is it just for decoration?


Same for me. I can’t do north south because of the black hole factor. 


ElainePG said:


> Today the Purse Blog had an article about logo'ed bags, most of which I didn't care for, but then there was this one...
> 
> https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M9203UTZQ_M928-30-montaigne-dior-oblique-bag
> 
> For a few minutes there, I was really, really excited. It's blue & cream, instead of the usual black & white. It does have logos, but they're abstract enough that they don't pop. The hardware is very cool. Even the "CD" on the buckle doesn't particularly look like initials.
> 
> Plus, it was showing as available in my "local" boutique, and we're going to be in that city next month. It was looking as though the stars were aligned!
> 
> And then I looked at the measurements.  24 cm in length. Just a titch over 9 inches. In other words, a cute little "go to the movies" bag, but not an "all day long" bag.
> 
> Uh-uh. I already have four bags that size, and I struggle to keep them in rotation.
> 
> Soooooooo… what am I going to do with all the $$$ I just saved?


I’ll take it!  I’m officially starting... (drum roll please)

The PurseForum Handbag Fund for Underprivileged Sparkle! 

Donate today!


----------



## dcooney4

Today’s bag is the super lightweight Mz Wallace Mini Metro in Steel.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I love meditation apps. I’m like you, I struggle without some guidance.
> 
> I agree. Finding nice cold weather _casual_ dresses is super hard. I can’t do turtlenecks, scratchy fabrics or constricting design. Yet, it seems winter dresses love to be as uncomfortable as can be.
> 
> Isn’t rebuilding a wardrobe tough?
> Thanks for the recommendation on the C Timeless tote! That is a beauty!!! I’d want to find one resale though. I just don’t value totes at that retail price.
> 
> The H Garden party isn’t for me. It’s not my style and the straps are too short. I need a decent (but not too long) shoulder strap drop.
> Thank you!  And...
> diamonds, Diamonds, DIAMONDS!
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> I was just teasing with DD. We paid for private schools K-12 for our kids. But, we deliberately paid zero / nilch / nada towards their bachelors degrees to “force” them to learn responsibility at an age / stage that we could rescue them if need be. We coached, trained, exhorted and even threatened  them prior so they’d be ready. As a result, both kids funded college sans loans.
> 
> But, the surprise is we saved $ for grad school. Not enough to pay for all of it (honestly, I lost interest along the way and Mr. S never really got behind the idea. Lol!) but, enough to pay for a majority chunk.
> 
> Anyway, I was telling DD that since she did such a great job funding undergrad that I should “challenge” her again and use the $ saved to get myself a stupidly amazing piece of jewelry.
> 
> For some reason, she wasn’t supportive nor amused.


What a fantastic teaching opportunity re: getting your kids to pay for their first degree!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the super lightweight Mz Wallace Mini Metro in Steel.


Love this color! And it's puffy, like a big silver marshmallow. Yum... 

Does it also have a strap, or is it arm carry?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Love this color! And it's puffy, like a big silver marshmallow. Yum...
> 
> Does it also have a strap, or is it arm carry?


This one is arm carry. It weighs less than a pound so no issues at for. I have others that have straps though not in this color.


----------



## dcooney4

I am actually excited to wear all my fall bags. The one I am using today can handle a bit of drizzle which is what we will be getting today.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the super lightweight Mz Wallace Mini Metro in Steel.


So cute! 
Thanks to you, I love my mini Sutton. It’s a perfect size, light, a fun color, and an adjustable strap. 
(I’ve had at least one opportunity to wear it since starting my challenge - I totally made a note of it! )


----------



## Cookiefiend

Day 3 - the LV Lock Me with a black skirt, black tee with white trim (and down the back with cute gold buttons), and a workhorse H scarf (les ailes de la soie), and heels.
Day 4 - H Vespa with rust colored shorts, a cute plaid top (has a 60’s vibe to it), and ivory Kate Spade tennies.

So far so good (bwahahahaa 4 days in, I should hope so!), did wonder yesterday if I chose my clothing simply on the basis of my purse choices or because I like black... I do like black and the outfit was a favorite in Stylebook so I think I’m good!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Oooo - quiet today! 
My soon-to-boring stats for day 5 - LV Lock Me with navy ankle-length jeans (the new PAIGE), white peasant blouse, navy booties, and first H scarf Della Cavallieria, then switched to scarf mail delivery of Doights de Fee plisse.


----------



## dcooney4

Stayed in the little steel colored MZ Wallace again today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

All the talk of missing black bags made me think about time winding down for summer bags. So, I brought out my yellow Miss Dior. I have no clue why I don’t wear her more. I really adore this bag.

To that point of loving this model of Miss Dior. I keep talking about getting a black Chanel flap. I feel like I “should” own one. But, honestly, I think I’d be happier with a black Miss Dior. I’d probably wear it to death. The MD has a smaller profile which is better for my frame. Plus the Dior lamb is more durable than the Chanel while feeling even sillier. And, it has larger capacity. So win / win / win. 

While I like really nice bags and typically prefer premier brands, I never make a decision because of brand. Each bag I’ve bought was the most appealing to me across all bags that fit its color / style / use criteria.

So, why am I hung up on brand for my “nice” black bag???? Honestly, I’m a little mad at myself that I’m being brand conscious like this. 

Three questions for my purse peeps:

• Are you loyal to any certain brand?

•  Have you ever bought a bag for brand / status when another may have been a “better” choice? When and why?

• Should I buy the Chanel or Dior? Or be totally ridiculous and eventually buy both. LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. Side note. I’m in a nice restaurant.  The kind that caters to business lunches and special dinners, etc. 

Why are there grown men in here in shorts and tennis shoes?  And, women in sports jerseys? I’m not saying dress in your Sunday best. I’m in a white lace summer dress and heels - not a two piece suit. 

But, isn’t there (SHOULDN’T there be) a floor on what people will wear based on the venue, occasion, etc.? 

And if we say there isn’t, honestly, I’d call bs. Because if I show up here in a bikini and flip flops we will all “know” I’m underdressed. If I show up in a full Swan Lake ballet costume of tutu and pointe shoes, we would know I was inappropriately dressed. So, we all do kinda know that appropriate-ness is a thing. Which makes me feel this kind of sub par dressing is nothing but lazy and disrespectful. 

* Stepping gingerly off my soapbox now. Lol!*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> All the talk of missing black bags made me think about time winding down for summer bags. So, I brought out my yellow Miss Dior. I have no clue why I don’t wear her more. I really adore this bag.
> 
> To that point of loving this model of Miss Dior. I keep talking about getting a black Chanel flap. I feel like I “should” own one. But, honestly, I think I’d be happier with a black Miss Dior. I’d probably wear it to death. The MD has a smaller profile which is better for my frame. Plus the Dior lamb is more durable than the Chanel while feeling even sillier. And, it has larger capacity. So win / win / win.
> 
> While I like really nice bags and typically prefer premier brands, I never make a decision because of brand. Each bag I’ve bought was the most appealing to me across all bags that fit its color / style / use criteria.
> 
> So, why am I hung up on brand for my “nice” black bag???? Honestly, I’m a little mad at myself that I’m being brand conscious like this.
> 
> Three questions for my purse peeps:
> 
> • Are you loyal to any certain brand?
> 
> •  Have you ever bought a bag for brand / status when another may have been a “better” choice? When and why?
> 
> • Should I buy the Chanel or Dior? Or be totally ridiculous and eventually buy both. LOL!


From the sounds of it, you should get the Miss Dior. It is adorable. But it's fun to be totally ridiculous and get both! 
I like my Dior so much that I would absolutely get another - the leather on my Be Dior is scrumptious. 
I haven't bought a bag for 'status'. That would not be cool in my book.  I'm sure not walking around flaunting my bags! I don't think anyone in my hometown has a clue about what I'm carrying (okay - maybe a few do but very few at that) anyway. And honestly - I prefer that they not know. 
I may have purchased for brand - because I know that brand has excellent quality. I'd rather have quality over quantity.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. Side note. I’m in a nice restaurant.  The kind that caters to business lunches and special dinners, etc.
> 
> Why are there grown men in here in shorts and tennis shoes?  And, women in sports jerseys? I’m not saying dress in your Sunday best. I’m in a white lace summer dress and heels - not a two piece suit.
> 
> But, isn’t there (SHOULDN’T there be) a floor on what people will wear based on the venue, occasion, etc.?
> 
> And if we say there isn’t, honestly, I’d call bs. Because if I show up here in a bikini and flip flops we will all “know” I’m underdressed. If I show up in a full Swan Lake ballet costume of tutu and pointe shoes, we would know I was inappropriately dressed. So, we all do kinda know that appropriate-ness is a thing. Which makes me feel this kind of sub par dressing is nothing but lazy and disrespectful.
> 
> * Stepping gingerly off my soapbox now. Lol!*


I'm so glad to know I'm not alone in feeling the same way. 
Dressing appropriately is a sign of respect for others and yourself.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Day 6 - Just Campagne Confort 1 with white jeans, taupe sweater, suede wedges in a taupe color, and H moussie (Onde de Chic). 
Last night I switched into the PS for dinner. 
I did think that if I weren't doing this challenge, I would have carried the Be Dior in navy yesterday. That's 2 ticks for other bags.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ElainePG said:


> Today the Purse Blog had an article about logo'ed bags, most of which I didn't care for, but then there was this one...
> 
> https://www.dior.com/en_us/products/couture-M9203UTZQ_M928-30-montaigne-dior-oblique-bag
> 
> For a few minutes there, I was really, really excited. It's blue & cream, instead of the usual black & white. It does have logos, but they're abstract enough that they don't pop. The hardware is very cool. Even the "CD" on the buckle doesn't particularly look like initials.
> 
> Plus, it was showing as available in my "local" boutique, and we're going to be in that city next month. It was looking as though the stars were aligned!
> 
> And then I looked at the measurements.  24 cm in length. Just a titch over 9 inches. In other words, a cute little "go to the movies" bag, but not an "all day long" bag.
> 
> Uh-uh. I already have four bags that size, and I struggle to keep them in rotation.
> 
> Soooooooo… what am I going to do with all the $$$ I just saved?



I checked out the Purse Blog post, and I don't like most of the bags, but feel a bit torn on the logo craze because I just bought a bag with "Marc Jacobs" in huge black letters on the front, lol! My excuse: the bag is of a (luscious & pebbled) red hue, which has always been a bit intimidating to me as far as bag colors go, and the black made it so I could easily match it to half my wardrobe.

As for love turned cold, I totally understand why the size of the Dior turned you off. Small bags just aren't as practical for daily wear. Your savings could be used on your next bag hunt. lol


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> All the talk of missing black bags made me think about time winding down for summer bags. So, I brought out my yellow Miss Dior. I have no clue why I don’t wear her more. I really adore this bag.
> 
> To that point of loving this model of Miss Dior. I keep talking about getting a black Chanel flap. I feel like I “should” own one. But, honestly, I think I’d be happier with a black Miss Dior. I’d probably wear it to death. The MD has a smaller profile which is better for my frame. Plus the Dior lamb is more durable than the Chanel while feeling even sillier. And, it has larger capacity. So win / win / win.
> 
> While I like really nice bags and typically prefer premier brands, I never make a decision because of brand. Each bag I’ve bought was the most appealing to me across all bags that fit its color / style / use criteria.
> 
> So, why am I hung up on brand for my “nice” black bag???? Honestly, I’m a little mad at myself that I’m being brand conscious like this.
> 
> Three questions for my purse peeps:
> 
> • Are you loyal to any certain brand?
> 
> •  Have you ever bought a bag for brand / status when another may have been a “better” choice? When and why?
> 
> • Should I buy the Chanel or Dior? Or be totally ridiculous and eventually buy both. LOL!



What a fantastic idea! I think you’d love a black Miss Dior. I agree with @Cookiefiend it would be nice to buy both.  The impractical side of me says, yes go for both. The boring, practical side of me says, won’t they serve the same purpose? Impractical says Dior Lambskin  and Chanel Caviar, good choices! The impractical says you’ll be splitting your wears, perhaps you can justify via good weather/bad weather usage?
I don’t think I am brand loyal. I’ve had good experiences with a few brands so I look there first. I won’t buy a bag from a particular brand just because of the brand. If the bag doesn’t work for my lifestyle and my needs it doesn’t come home with me. I have been rather fortunate with my purchases over the past three years, they have been successful purchases. My recent purchases may be clouding my memory. Although I don’t think I prioritize brand over functionality in a bag purchase, there is one bag that comes to mind. I would say I researched the Celine Classic Box bag for a long time before buying it. I loved it while I had it and sold it last year in one big bag purge/clear out because I had similar bags that performed the same function and it had a divided interior in an already small interior.
Good luck with your decision and with your hunt.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Day 6 - Just Campagne Confort 1 with white jeans, taupe sweater, suede wedges in a taupe color, and H moussie (Onde de Chic).
> Last night I switched into the PS for dinner.
> I did think that if I weren't doing this challenge, I would have carried the Be Dior in navy yesterday. That's 2 ticks for other bags.


Great job on your four bag challenge. This sounds like a beautiful outfit, so chic! Your comment about wanting to carry your navy Be Dior made me think I wanted to wear my burgundy Coco Handle today.
I am doing the four bag challenge, too. So far, so good, I’ve carried my black Reissue, Etain (grey) Bolide and Etoupe (grey) Evelyne. Today I wore light blue skinny jeans, white cotton and lace top, olive bomber jacket, gold slides and my Bolide. My brain flipped to “bring the Coco Handle” this morning and I held true to the challenge and carried a sanctioned bag instead.
Good luck to everyone on their chosen challenges!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Great job on your four bag challenge. This sounds like a beautiful outfit, so chic! Your comment about wanting to carry your navy Be Dior made me think I wanted to wear my burgundy Coco Handle today.
> I am doing the four bag challenge, too. So far, so good, I’ve carried my black Reissue, Etain (grey) Bolide and Etoupe (grey) Evelyne. Today I wore light blue skinny jeans, white cotton and lace top, olive bomber jacket, gold slides and my Bolide. My brain flipped to “bring the Coco Handle” this morning and I held true to the challenge and carried a sanctioned bag instead.
> Good luck to everyone on their chosen challenges!


Thank you and kudos to you as well! 
I’m glad I’m not doing this alone - we can cheer each other on! 
Your outfit sounds gorgeous, are you keeping track too of the bags you would have carried too? I think it will really point out the bags I really like... and the ones I don’t.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Day 6 - Just Campagne Confort 1 with white jeans, taupe sweater, suede wedges in a taupe color, and H moussie (Onde de Chic).
> Last night I switched into the PS for dinner.
> I did think that if I weren't doing this challenge, I would have carried the Be Dior in navy yesterday. That's 2 ticks for other bags.


Just gotta say, Cookie, all your outfit choices this week are simply smashing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Just gotta say, Cookie, all your outfit choices this week are simply smashing!


Goodness - thank you so much!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Just gotta say, Cookie, all your outfit choices this week are simply smashing!


I agree!


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you and kudos to you as well!
> I’m glad I’m not doing this alone - we can cheer each other on!
> Your outfit sounds gorgeous, are you keeping track too of the bags you would have carried too? I think it will really point out the bags I really like... and the ones I don’t.


You’re definitely not alone! I’m doing the challenge too.  So far so good.  2 bags so far - Givenchy Pandora and Prada nylon.  Now I don’t know if you would call it cheating, I wore a small crossbody (my Longchamp mini Cuir) for our activities during an out of town team building session, which I have not counted.  I could have carried a pouch (and that wouldn’t count as a bag) but a crossbody was much more convenient.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is the super lightweight Mz Wallace Mini Metro in Steel.


When you posted this bag, I stared and stared at it. Finally, it hit me, something like this might be perfect for the black tote need. It’s lightweight and I read on tPF that the nylon is super durable. And of, course I think the quilting is cute as pie. 

I went to the website and I think there may be an option that will work for me. I think I’m going to eschew leather and look at nylon - MZW & Prada So, thanks for sharing!! 


Cookiefiend said:


> From the sounds of it, you should get the Miss Dior. It is adorable. But it's fun to be totally ridiculous and get both!
> I like my Dior so much that I would absolutely get another - the leather on my Be Dior is scrumptious.
> I haven't bought a bag for 'status'. That would not be cool in my book.  I'm sure not walking around flaunting my bags! I don't think anyone in my hometown has a clue about what I'm carrying (okay - maybe a few do but very few at that) anyway. And honestly - I prefer that they not know.
> I may have purchased for brand - because I know that brand has excellent quality. I'd rather have quality over quantity.


I agree. It’s completely absurd (and I’m a little offended by my own kookiness.  Lol!) I don’t like that at all. I wracked my brain thinking of all my purchase choices and if anything, I’m usually the contrarian. If something is the “thing” to get, I make a hard left.   So, what in the ham sandwich on this one bag. I’m not buying anything til the dumb bunny fog lifts. 


ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I checked out the Purse Blog post, and I don't like most of the bags, but feel a bit torn on the logo craze because I just bought a bag with "Marc Jacobs" in huge black letters on the front, lol! My excuse: the bag is of a (luscious & pebbled) red hue, which has always been a bit intimidating to me as far as bag colors go, and the black made it so I could easily match it to half my wardrobe.
> 
> As for love turned cold, I totally understand why the size of the Dior turned you off. Small bags just aren't as practical for daily wear. Your savings could be used on your next bag hunt. lol


I don’t like logomania but, that doesn’t mean I don’t like some obviously logged bags. I think like with most trends, it’s not an all or nothing. Like with mini bags. I find the trend really impractical and a lot of the micro bags just look silly IMO. But, I have found I love my 2 WOCs. So, I think we can play trends when the work for us.  


More bags said:


> What a fantastic idea! I think you’d love a black Miss Dior. I agree with @Cookiefiend it would be nice to buy both.  The impractical side of me says, yes go for both. The boring, practical side of me says, won’t they serve the same purpose? Impractical says Dior Lambskin  and Chanel Caviar, good choices! The impractical says you’ll be splitting your wears, perhaps you can justify via good weather/bad weather usage?
> I don’t think I am brand loyal. I’ve had good experiences with a few brands so I look there first. I won’t buy a bag from a particular brand just because of the brand. If the bag doesn’t work for my lifestyle and my needs it doesn’t come home with me. I have been rather fortunate with my purchases over the past three years, they have been successful purchases. My recent purchases may be clouding my memory. Although I don’t think I prioritize brand over functionality in a bag purchase, there is one bag that comes to mind. I would say I researched the Celine Classic Box bag for a long time before buying it. I loved it while I had it and sold it last year in one big bag purge/clear out because I had similar bags that performed the same function and it had a divided interior in an already small interior.
> Good luck with your decision and with your hunt.


One good thing is I could purchase the Miss Dior for next to nothing now as they are all resale and several years old. As @Cookiefiend said, Dior lamb is positively amazing. I pet my Dior’s whenever I wear them. Lol! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - thank you so much!


I’d love to see pictures!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> All the talk of missing black bags made me think about time winding down for summer bags. So, I brought out my yellow Miss Dior. I have no clue why I don’t wear her more. I really adore this bag.
> 
> To that point of loving this model of Miss Dior. I keep talking about getting a black Chanel flap. I feel like I “should” own one. But, honestly, I think I’d be happier with a black Miss Dior. I’d probably wear it to death. The MD has a smaller profile which is better for my frame. Plus the Dior lamb is more durable than the Chanel while feeling even sillier. And, it has larger capacity. So win / win / win.
> 
> While I like really nice bags and typically prefer premier brands, I never make a decision because of brand. Each bag I’ve bought was the most appealing to me across all bags that fit its color / style / use criteria.
> 
> So, why am I hung up on brand for my “nice” black bag???? Honestly, I’m a little mad at myself that I’m being brand conscious like this.
> 
> Three questions for my purse peeps:
> 
> • Are you loyal to any certain brand?
> 
> •  Have you ever bought a bag for brand / status when another may have been a “better” choice? When and why?
> 
> • Should I buy the Chanel or Dior? Or be totally ridiculous and eventually buy both. LOL!


This yellow Dior is beautiful!! There’s no reason why you shouldn’t get a black  one. 

I’m not loyal to a certain brand.  Subconsciously, I’m somewhat able to follow (albeit not strictly) the target I made some years ago - to have one bag each from the “known” brands. 

I have a different situation though similar message regarding your email question 2.  I didn’t buy a bag though it satisfied most other criteria because it’s “not branded enough”.  It’s the Braun Buffel bucket bag I posted some months ago when I was in Singapore.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm so glad to know I'm not alone in feeling the same way.
> Dressing appropriately is a sign of respect for others and yourself.


I'm sorry I am not doing this challenge. Normally I would do almost any challenge but I bought to many things the last couple of months to let them just sit there with tags on. I found that if I don't start using bags soon after purchase I tend not to use them at all. That and I have a few occasions this month where I really need to look my best.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> This yellow Dior is beautiful!! There’s no reason why you shouldn’t get a black  one.
> 
> I’m not loyal to a certain brand.  Subconsciously, I’m somewhat able to follow (albeit not strictly) the target I made some years ago - to have one bag each from the “known” brands.
> 
> I have a different situation though similar message regarding your email question 2.  I didn’t buy a bag though it satisfied most other criteria because it’s “not branded enough”.  It’s the Braun Buffel bucket bag I posted some months ago when I was in Singapore.


I remember when you said you had that goal. It’s a fun one!  

Usually, I’m looking for bags that aren’t branded heavily (which, ironically, is one reason I like the Miss Dior.) So, this brain “burp” is particularly puzzling. As I’ve had time to think about it, I know what it is. When I first started looking at premier bags, the black C flap was my holy grail. And, I did buy the patent one (not knowing I didn’t like patent bags nearly as much as I thought) So, I think it’s stuck in my head as something I want to / should own. But, my rate and desires have broadened and changed. That means there are other bags I’ve found I like better. Hence me wanting the black Miss Dior. 

So, in this framework, I think it makes sense to get both _eventually _just for happy points. I will use both (albeit the MD more) and the Chanel can be a kind of a full circle fun purchase.  But, I’ll wait on it as I’m sure there are other bags I may want that may pop up.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I agree!


Thank you so much! 


msd_bags said:


> You’re definitely not alone! I’m doing the challenge too.  So far so good.  2 bags so far - Givenchy Pandora and Prada nylon.  Now I don’t know if you would call it cheating, I wore a small crossbody (my Longchamp mini Cuir) for our activities during an out of town team building session, which I have not counted.  I could have carried a pouch (and that wouldn’t count as a bag) but a crossbody was much more convenient.


Yay!! There's 3 of us! 
I don't call that cheating, I think you said at the start that you would be traveling? I don't count my Special Use bags - they are what they are. I need them for travel and work so they aren't for 'fun'. Some are cute though… 


Sparkletastic said:


> When you posted this bag, I stared and stared at it. Finally, it hit me, something like this might be perfect for the black tote need. It’s lightweight and I read on tPF that the nylon is super durable. And of, course I think the quilting is cute as pie.
> 
> I went to the website and I think there may be an option that will work for me. I think I’m going to eschew leather and look at nylon - MZW & Prada So, thanks for sharing!!
> 
> I agree. It’s completely absurd (and I’m a little offended by my own kookiness.  Lol!) I don’t like that at all. I wracked my brain thinking of all my purchase choices and if anything, I’m usually the contrarian. If something is the “thing” to get, I make a hard left.   So, what in the ham sandwich on this one bag. I’m not buying anything til the dumb bunny fog lifts.
> I don’t like logomania but, that doesn’t mean I don’t like some obviously logged bags. I think like with most trends, it’s not an all or nothing. Like with mini bags. I find the trend really impractical and a lot of the micro bags just look silly IMO. But, I have found I love my 2 WOCs. So, I think we can play trends when the work for us.
> One good thing is I could purchase the Miss Dior for next to nothing now as they are all resale and several years old. As @Cookiefiend said, Dior lamb is positively amazing. I pet my Dior’s whenever I wear them. Lol!
> I’d love to see pictures!


You know - that MZ is a great idea! They are so light weight and I think I've read you can wash them too! 
Good to know I'm not alone on petting my bags - the Dior is truly drool worthy. 
_"So, what in the ham sandwich on this one bag" - _this made me burst out laughing! __


----------



## dcooney4

Mz Wallace bags come in many different sizes and shapes . I really enjoy them.


----------



## ksuromax

Legend of the Fall #2 
BV large Veneta in Toscana


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> Legend of the Fall #2
> BV large Veneta in Toscana


Beautiful all around!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful all around!


thank you very much!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> Legend of the Fall #2
> BV large Veneta in Toscana


What a yummy brown!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I'm still in my Just Campagne - 4 days in a row now! 
Still doing well on the challenge, so far only twice have I thought that I would rather carry something else - the MZ Mini Sutton and the Be Dior.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you and kudos to you as well!
> I’m glad I’m not doing this alone - we can cheer each other on!
> Your outfit sounds gorgeous, are you keeping track too of the bags you would have carried too? I think it will really point out the bags I really like... and the ones I don’t.


Thanks Cookie.  I may start keeping track of the other bags I would have carried, good idea!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Legend of the Fall #2
> BV large Veneta in Toscana


Love this!


----------



## dcooney4

Pulled this one yesterday and am still wearing it today. Tags are removed.


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> What a yummy brown!


yep, my calories free XXL toffee


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Pulled this one yesterday and am still wearing it today. Tags are removed.


Pretty color! Is is patent?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Pretty color! Is is patent?


No it is a fabric that is coated. They call it lacquer. This color is Port wine. Today in that light it looked more red in other light it looks dark wine.


----------



## dcooney4

This is yesterday’s photo. You would never know it was the same bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> This is yesterday’s photo. You would never know it was the same bag.


You’re right! It looks completely different! Still gorgeous though!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Do we want to do a “Bags By Brand” showcase again this fall?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Do we want to do a “Bags By Brand” showcase again this fall?


Sure!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Sure!


I second this!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Legend of the Fall #2
> BV large Veneta in Toscana


What a gorgeous bag... and in the perfect color for fall!


----------



## ElainePG

I never thought I'd be researching this, but... does anyone know about belt bags? Years ago they were called "fanny packs," and were only worn hiking. But these days they seem to be in fashion. Or not? Maybe??? At any rate, the Nordstrom site sure seems to have a bunch of them. And I have a lot of Nordstrom Notes to use up. 

The reason I'm asking, I have a no-name cheapie red nylon one that lives in my camera closet, and I pulled it out to use this weekend on our little beach getaway. Wow, what a difference it made to my neck, shoulders, and upper back to NOT schlep a handbag… even a tiny one… for a few days! 

But cheap red nylon is NOT the look I'm going for. I want leather. And any color wil do, as long as it's black. 

I found this one, by Longchamp, which looks quite elegant to my eye. Expensive for a fanny pack, but not bad for a little purse. And of course Longchamp bags are durable.

Thoughts? Anyone here use one of these? Am I totally off base in my thinking that this would be something to wear with jeans, a cashmere sweater, an H scarf & flats? Or would I look wacky? Yay or nay?


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> I never thought I'd be researching this, but... does anyone know about belt bags? Years ago they were called "fanny packs," and were only worn hiking. But these days they seem to be in fashion. Or not? Maybe??? At any rate, the Nordstrom site sure seems to have a bunch of them. And I have a lot of Nordstrom Notes to use up.
> 
> The reason I'm asking, I have a no-name cheapie red nylon one that lives in my camera closet, and I pulled it out to use this weekend on our little beach getaway. Wow, what a difference it made to my neck, shoulders, and upper back to NOT schlep a handbag… even a tiny one… for a few days!
> 
> But cheap red nylon is NOT the look I'm going for. I want leather. And any color wil do, as long as it's black.
> 
> I found this one, by Longchamp, which looks quite elegant to my eye. Expensive for a fanny pack, but not bad for a little purse. And of course Longchamp bags are durable.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone here use one of these? Am I totally off base in my thinking that this would be something to wear with jeans, a cashmere sweater, an H scarf & flats? Or would I look wacky? Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4536840


these days most of the brands make them, i think you need to go online to Nordstorm, or Matches, or NAP, and just screen thru 
you'll get the ideas of the models and the price ranges, and then you can decide what suits your needs. 
Style wise... who cares as long as it works FOR YOU? 
get what YOU like and wear the heck out of it!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous bag... and in the perfect color for fall!


thank you very much!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I never thought I'd be researching this, but... does anyone know about belt bags? Years ago they were called "fanny packs," and were only worn hiking. But these days they seem to be in fashion. Or not? Maybe??? At any rate, the Nordstrom site sure seems to have a bunch of them. And I have a lot of Nordstrom Notes to use up.
> 
> The reason I'm asking, I have a no-name cheapie red nylon one that lives in my camera closet, and I pulled it out to use this weekend on our little beach getaway. Wow, what a difference it made to my neck, shoulders, and upper back to NOT schlep a handbag… even a tiny one… for a few days!
> 
> But cheap red nylon is NOT the look I'm going for. I want leather. And any color wil do, as long as it's black.
> 
> I found this one, by Longchamp, which looks quite elegant to my eye. Expensive for a fanny pack, but not bad for a little purse. And of course Longchamp bags are durable.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone here use one of these? Am I totally off base in my thinking that this would be something to wear with jeans, a cashmere sweater, an H scarf & flats? Or would I look wacky? Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4536840


I bought one last month. Though not a black one. I have yet to use though. My son wears one diagonally across his chest or back sometimes. I bought mine for when I do outdoor shows, but I might give it a whirl as a bag. Mine is one mz Wallace had. If it works for you go for it.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I never thought I'd be researching this, but... does anyone know about belt bags? Years ago they were called "fanny packs," and were only worn hiking. But these days they seem to be in fashion. Or not? Maybe??? At any rate, the Nordstrom site sure seems to have a bunch of them. And I have a lot of Nordstrom Notes to use up.
> 
> The reason I'm asking, I have a no-name cheapie red nylon one that lives in my camera closet, and I pulled it out to use this weekend on our little beach getaway. Wow, what a difference it made to my neck, shoulders, and upper back to NOT schlep a handbag… even a tiny one… for a few days!
> 
> But cheap red nylon is NOT the look I'm going for. I want leather. And any color wil do, as long as it's black.
> 
> I found this one, by Longchamp, which looks quite elegant to my eye. Expensive for a fanny pack, but not bad for a little purse. And of course Longchamp bags are durable.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone here use one of these? Am I totally off base in my thinking that this would be something to wear with jeans, a cashmere sweater, an H scarf & flats? Or would I look wacky? Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4536840


I used to totally hate belt bags.  But then again I’m known to do 180 degree turn when it comes to fashion.  So now I’m at the acceptance stage with belt bags.  I think you can go for it!


----------



## dcooney4

Day 3 in this bag. What are you using at the moment?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Day 3 in this bag. What are you using at the moment?


That is a very pretty bag! 
I'm still in the Just Campagne - it's really a great purse!
Today I wore olive linen shorts, a khaki linen top (when I think of a linen top, I often think of this color… it's linen colored?), cute orange and cream cloth-of-some-sort flats and a Ferragamo moussie stole. I picked up my Cartier watch from the jewelry store today (I brought it in to them April! ) and the 'greeter' told me she loved the scarf!
(it's always nice to get confirmation that you're doing it right!)


----------



## msd_bags

I’m on my 3rd bag for the challenge - Proenza Schouler black tote.  I’m traveling again (involves land trip) and it’s been rainy.  So again, I brought a Longchamp nylon with me, just in case, even if I protected the PS with Collonil spray just the night before.  (I won’t count it though as my 4th bag.). And it’s proven very helpful last night when we went out for food.  I was confident because I was wearing a waterproof North Face jacket and a Longchamp Le Pliage Club nylon bag.  

At the end of the month, I will list down my learnings through this 4-bag challenge, including apparently the need for some “cheat bags”.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’m on my 3rd bag for the challenge - Proenza Schouler black tote.  I’m traveling again (involves land trip) and it’s been rainy.  So again, I brought a Longchamp nylon with me, just in case, even if I protected the PS with Collonil spray just the night before.  (I won’t count it though as my 4th bag.). And it’s proven very helpful last night when we went out for food.  I was confident because I was wearing a waterproof North Face jacket and a Longchamp Le Pliage Club nylon bag.
> 
> At the end of the month, I will list down my learnings through this 4-bag challenge, including apparently the need for some “cheat bags”.


This is a tough challenge.


----------



## msd_bags

It is!! But my non-bag enthusiast friends will not understand the difficulty!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> I never thought I'd be researching this, but... does anyone know about belt bags? Years ago they were called "fanny packs," and were only worn hiking. But these days they seem to be in fashion. Or not? Maybe??? At any rate, the Nordstrom site sure seems to have a bunch of them. And I have a lot of Nordstrom Notes to use up.
> 
> The reason I'm asking, I have a no-name cheapie red nylon one that lives in my camera closet, and I pulled it out to use this weekend on our little beach getaway. Wow, what a difference it made to my neck, shoulders, and upper back to NOT schlep a handbag… even a tiny one… for a few days!
> 
> But cheap red nylon is NOT the look I'm going for. I want leather. And any color wil do, as long as it's black.
> 
> I found this one, by Longchamp, which looks quite elegant to my eye. Expensive for a fanny pack, but not bad for a little purse. And of course Longchamp bags are durable.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone here use one of these? Am I totally off base in my thinking that this would be something to wear with jeans, a cashmere sweater, an H scarf & flats? Or would I look wacky? Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4536840


I was happy to see this trend come back cause I had an old Gucci one I was able to sell last year and recoup a bunch of my cost despite using the bag to death years earlier...mid/late 2000s. All the brands make them now and I find them so practically, but I mostly used mine while out walking/hiking and now I use a small backpack for that. I see folks running errands in them ALL the time now, and very nicely dressed folks with ones from prada, gucci, etc. Funny how all trends come back.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Do we want to do a “Bags By Brand” showcase again this fall?


Sure! I enjoyed it last year!


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> I was happy to see this trend come back cause I had an old Gucci one I was able to sell last year and recoup a bunch of my cost despite using the bag to death years earlier...mid/late 2000s. All the brands make them now and I find them so practically, but I mostly used mine while out walking/hiking and now I use a small backpack for that. I see folks running errands in them ALL the time now, and very nicely dressed folks with ones from prada, gucci, etc. Funny how all trends come back.


So it’s being worn in the real world, not just on hiking trails... so interesting! What happens in the winter? Does it get worn over a coat? Because underneath doesn’t make sense; you wouldn’t be able to reach your stuff, plus, you’d look 5 months pregnant!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Sure! I enjoyed it last year!


Me, too!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So it’s being worn in the real world, not just on hiking trails... so interesting! What happens in the winter? Does it get worn over a coat? Because underneath doesn’t make sense; you wouldn’t be able to reach your stuff, plus, you’d look 5 months pregnant!


I think that is when you loosen the strap and wear it diagonally in front or back over a coat. Or just sling it over one shoulder or another your waist over a coat.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think that is when you loosen the strap and wear it diagonally in front or back over a coat. *Or just sling it over one shoulder* or another your waist over a coat.


Oh, right, I've seen photos of this. Thanks for the tip!

I'm thinking I might need to try this with the cheap nylon one I already own. Put on my winter jacket, load up the fanny pack, sling it over my shoulder, and see if (1) it's comfortable; and (2) I look like a total idiot. (I don't really care if I look like an idiot.)


----------



## dcooney4

I was going to do that exact thing with mine today before I remove tags but to many other chores got in the way. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I never thought I'd be researching this, but... does anyone know about belt bags? Years ago they were called "fanny packs," and were only worn hiking. But these days they seem to be in fashion. Or not? Maybe??? At any rate, the Nordstrom site sure seems to have a bunch of them. And I have a lot of Nordstrom Notes to use up.
> 
> The reason I'm asking, I have a no-name cheapie red nylon one that lives in my camera closet, and I pulled it out to use this weekend on our little beach getaway. Wow, what a difference it made to my neck, shoulders, and upper back to NOT schlep a handbag… even a tiny one… for a few days!
> 
> But cheap red nylon is NOT the look I'm going for. I want leather. And any color wil do, as long as it's black.
> 
> I found this one, by Longchamp, which looks quite elegant to my eye. Expensive for a fanny pack, but not bad for a little purse. And of course Longchamp bags are durable.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone here use one of these? Am I totally off base in my thinking that this would be something to wear with jeans, a cashmere sweater, an H scarf & flats? Or would I look wacky? Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4536840


These have been a huge trend. I think the “fad” is waning a bit. But as with any fad that comes through, there will be a core who love it and don’t abandon it. (As with mini bags.)

The one you pictured is one of the best looking ones IMO. Very sleek!  But, my honest opinion on style is that it could look a little frumpy. 

That being said, comfort wins over style.  I read that having stretch in denim is now horribly out of style and we’re all to go back to the stiff denim of the Levi’s heyday.  I really couldn’t care less. The only way I’m wearing jeans (which I’m not that crazy about) is with some stretch to make them soft and comfy and in a skinny silhouette (now also out of style) that fits my figure best. So we should all chose what works for us.


----------



## Sparkletastic

There were a few yes votes (and no negative votes) for the Bags By Brand showcase. So let’s go for it. 

*Bags by Brand Showcase*!

Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!

We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary. We go alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.

_No call to post now. _This is just to get us ready and help newbies understand what we’re doing. We’ll start on *Sunday, Sept 15 *with our first three:

Bottega Venetta
Burberry
Alexander Wang

Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2018 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos.

As always, participation is fun but optional!

Also, I am in and out of tPF more than in the past. _I’d appreciate help in listing the new brands of the week each Sunday_


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> There were a few yes votes (and no negative votes) for the Bags By Brand showcase. So let’s go for it.
> 
> *Bags by Brand Showcase*!
> 
> Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!
> 
> We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary. We go alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any brands not listed are showcased in our last week.
> 
> _No call to post now. _This is just to get us ready and help newbies understand what we’re doing. We’ll start on *Sunday, Sept 15 *with our first three:
> 
> Bottega Venetta
> Burberry
> Alexander Wang
> 
> Tip: Grab your photos from last year in the 2018 resolution thread. Search your user name and the brand to find your photos.
> 
> As always, participation is fun but optional!
> 
> Also, I am in and out of tPF more than in the past. _I’d appreciate help in listing the new brands of the week each Sunday_


You missed Balenciaga!


----------



## Sparkletastic

What is everyone wearing today? I was in my silver Fendi WOC again.  Working from home and running errands, I didn’t need much capacity for “stuff” and I enjoyed the cute little flowers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> You missed Balenciaga!


 Copy and paste error. Did that last year too.  Lol!

Starting Sunday the brands are:

Balenciaga
Bottega Venetta
Alexander Wang

I got nada for this week.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> lol!  Yup. Copy and paste error. Did that last year too. Lol!
> 
> Starting Sunday the brands are:
> 
> Balenciaga
> Bottega Venetta
> Alexander Wang


Since I'm new to this particular game, a question. Do we choose one bag from a brand, do we show all of our bags from that brand in a group shot, one post per bag in a brand...? What's the preference?


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Since I'm new to this particular game, a question. Do we choose one bag from a brand, do we show all of our bags from that brand in a group shot, one post per bag in a brand...? What's the preference?


It’s a showcase. So, show all the bags you own from the week’s highlighted brands.

It’s your choice how you show them. You can do a family shot, action shots, a mix, whatever. Just try to show the bags clearly so we can see them (no bags hiding behind bushes or under arms. Lol!) and provide accurate detail on the year, model, color, etc. for each as many people will want to try to find the bags and the reference info is helpful. If you don’t have that it’s perfectly ok. Share them anyway! It’s just nice to add if you do.

Also, you don’t have to wear them. Just share the eye candy.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s a showcase. So, show all the bags you own from the week’s highlighted brands.
> 
> It’s your choice how you show them. You can do a family shot, action shots, a mix, whatever. Just try to show the bags clearly so we can see them (no bags hiding behind bushes or under arms. Lol!) and provide accurate detail on the year, model, color, etc. for each as many people will want to try to find the bags and the reference info is helpful. If you don’t have that it’s perfectly ok. Share them anyway! It’s just nice to add if you do.
> 
> Also, you don’t have to wear them. Just share the eye candy.


Perfect thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

I don't have any in the first grouping, but can't wait to see them.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I don't have any in the first grouping, but can't wait to see them.


I have all three...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I have all three...


Yay Bag eye candy!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Yay Bag eye candy!


Have to get my photographic sh*t together ...


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> I have all three...


Woot! I am looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> What is everyone wearing today? I was in my silver Fendi WOC again.  Working from home and running errands, I didn’t need much capacity for “stuff” and I enjoyed the cute little flowers.


Your Fendi WOC is so pretty.
Today I wore a loose grey tank, skinny grey jeans, black denim jacket, black leather slide on sneakers and H Force Centrifuge scarf. I wanted to carry my red Reissue, instead, I honoured my September Four Bag Challenge and I carried my Etoupe Evelyne.
How is everyone doing with their challenges?


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Your Fendi WOC is so pretty.
> Today I wore a loose grey tank, skinny grey jeans, black denim jacket, black leather slide on sneakers and H Force Centrifuge scarf. I wanted to carry my red Reissue, instead, I honoured my September Four Bag Challenge and I carried my Etoupe Evelyne.
> How is everyone doing with their challenges?


So far so good! (Or not?!) 3 bags for the 4-bag challenge, but 2 on the side - Longchamp small leather crossbody and nylon Longchamp tote,


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Your Fendi WOC is so pretty.
> Today I wore a loose grey tank, skinny grey jeans, black denim jacket, black leather slide on sneakers and H Force Centrifuge scarf. I wanted to carry my red Reissue, instead, I honoured my September Four Bag Challenge and I carried my Etoupe Evelyne.
> How is everyone doing with their challenges?


Thanks for the compliment! Your outfit sounds super cute!!!!

I’ve been doing the opposite of the challenge, I’ve been playing across all my collection and have probably worn 7-8 bags already this month. Today was my pale gold lamb Chanel Boy. I didn’t think about getting a pic. 

I’m getting a little anxious for a new bag FOR NO GOOD REASON! I hate it when these random bag cravings come up.


----------



## dcooney4

I found an actual need. I have sold so many bags that I realized I need a small black crossbody with clean lines that is truly long enough. I have the Prada but it is not long enough to wear crossbody and a bit to heavy to work for multiple days in a row as an evening bag when traveling .


----------



## dcooney4

As far as the challenge goes I have been trying to slowly use my fall and rainy day bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Your Fendi WOC is so pretty.
> Today I wore a loose grey tank, skinny grey jeans, black denim jacket, black leather slide on sneakers and H Force Centrifuge scarf. I wanted to carry my red Reissue, instead, I honoured my September Four Bag Challenge and I carried my Etoupe Evelyne.
> How is everyone doing with their challenges?


+1 on Sparkle’s darling Fendi - so cute!
Your outfit sounds tres chic! 
I’m doing fine on my challenge as well, but here we are half way into the month and I’m feeling a little bored... a little ‘I have to wear that again?’, which is silly I know. I love all my choices for the month. I carried the Just Campagne 4 days in a row; one day I realized that’s its really just a Tote (without pesky dividers ) as I jammed in a couple small shopping bags into it. I think I will go to the store in November, and see if I like this in their red. The new ones have a shoulder strap as well, and I think that would make it just about perfect. 
I’ve had a few moments of ‘New Bag Fever’, with the Ferragamo Studio bag - it’s very nice. Theres a multi color green one that’s pushing my buttons. But I have one green bag that I never carry - so I don’t need another green bag, the red is too* red, and I need another black bag like the desert needs more sand. On the other hand - if you add sand to the desert, does it mind? 


* - I know for some there is no such thing as too red - but I I prefer the darker shades of red over the BRIGHT red.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I try to use all my fall bags this September as well


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> +1 on Sparkle’s darling Fendi - so cute!
> Your outfit sounds tres chic!
> I’m doing fine on my challenge as well, but here we are half way into the month and I’m feeling a little bored... a little ‘I have to wear that again?’, which is silly I know. I love all my choices for the month. I carried the Just Campagne 4 days in a row; one day I realized that’s its really just a Tote (without pesky dividers ) as I jammed in a couple small shopping bags into it. I think I will go to the store in November, and see if I like this in their red. The new ones have a shoulder strap as well, and I think that would make it just about perfect.
> I’ve had a few moments of ‘New Bag Fever’, with the Ferragamo Studio bag - it’s very nice. Theres a multi color green one that’s pushing my buttons. But I have one green bag that I never carry - so I don’t need another green bag, the red is too* red, and I need another black bag like the desert needs more sand. On the other hand - if you add sand to the desert, does it mind?
> 
> 
> * - I know for some there is no such thing as too red - but I I prefer the darker shades of red over the BRIGHT red.


Yes, yes, I am with you - I am bored of carrying the same 4 bags over the past 13 days. You have a great sense of self awareness - shoulder straps making bags more versatile, knowing you don’t carry green often, and knowing you’re covered in the black bag category. I love dark reds and burgundy, too. I am nodding with you on all of these points, as they apply to me, as well. Wait, do you not carry your green often because it is exotic (I recall) or because it is green?

My confession, I bought a new to me shoulder bag - Etain Swift Massai Cut, great leather, slim profile and a zipper. I think it will be a great bag to throw on over my winter coat and throw my scarf, gloves and hat into when I reach my destination (most likely the hockey rink ). Etain is one of my favourite H colours.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Your outfit sounds super cute!!!!
> 
> I’ve been doing the opposite of the challenge, I’ve been playing across all my collection and have probably worn 7-8 bags already this month. Today was my pale gold lamb Chanel Boy. I didn’t think about getting a pic.
> 
> I’m getting a little anxious for a new bag FOR NO GOOD REASON! I hate it when these random bag cravings come up.


Thanks Sparkletastic! Your pale gold lamb Boy is a beauty! I understand the itch for something new - totally normal. Keep up the great work on bag rotation. You already identified the gaps you are trying to fill.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I found an actual need. I have sold so many bags that I realized I need a small black crossbody with clean lines that is truly long enough. I have the Prada but it is not long enough to wear crossbody and a bit to heavy to work for multiple days in a row as an evening bag when traveling .


Congratulations on your sales. Great assessment of your current needs. Do you have any bags in mind you’re going to research next?


----------



## lynne_ross

I have a deposit for a bag so I guess that is a second sale for September! One more bag to go and then I can hopefully stop selling for awhile!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Yes, yes, I am with you - I am bored of carrying the same 4 bags over the past 13 days. You have a great sense of self awareness - shoulder straps making bags more versatile, knowing you don’t carry green often, and knowing you’re covered in the black bag category. I love dark reds and burgundy, too. I am nodding with you on all of these points, as they apply to me, as well. Wait, do you not carry your green often because it is exotic (I recall) or because it is green?
> 
> My confession, I bought a new to me shoulder bag - Etain Swift Massai Cut, great leather, slim profile and a zipper. I think it will be a great bag to throw on over my winter coat and throw my scarf, gloves and hat into when I reach my destination (most likely the hockey rink ). Etain is one of my favourite H colours.


Ooooo - please share pictures of the Massai - it seems like a great and easy to carry bag! I look at them often in the resale market... but haven’t sprung for one yet. 
Yes, my green is an exotic - but I think the main reason I don’t carry it often is more because it’s rather small. I could easily carry it as a dressier bag instead of black, especially if I wear a scarf with green in it. Because I often carry the Gucci Padlock as my dressy black bag, and I’m trying to bring the CPW  down, Miss Allie(gator) gets overlooked. It’s a bag I want to wear more though - I love those dressy, ladylike bags! 
Maybe for October I’ll challenge myself to carry it at least 4 times - that would work out to once a week.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> +1 on Sparkle’s darling Fendi - so cute!
> Your outfit sounds tres chic!
> I’m doing fine on my challenge as well, but here we are half way into the month and I’m feeling a little bored... a little ‘I have to wear that again?’, which is silly I know. I love all my choices for the month. I carried the Just Campagne 4 days in a row; one day I realized that’s its really just a Tote (without pesky dividers ) as I jammed in a couple small shopping bags into it. I think I will go to the store in November, and see if I like this in their red. The new ones have a shoulder strap as well, and I think that would make it just about perfect.
> I’ve had a few moments of ‘New Bag Fever’, with the Ferragamo Studio bag - it’s very nice. Theres a multi color green one that’s pushing my buttons. But I have one green bag that I never carry - so I don’t need another green bag, the red is too* red, and I need another black bag like the desert needs more sand. On the other hand - if you add sand to the desert, does it mind?
> 
> 
> * - I know for some there is no such thing as too red - but I I prefer the darker shades of red over the BRIGHT red.


Thanks for the compliment on my Fendi. 

I’m amazed and impressed you girls can do the 4 bag challenge. I’d go cuckoo  

I’m totally a bright, clear, true red bag girl. No orange-y tomato tones. Nothing too blue. That being said? I still crave a burgundy / merlot / bordeaux bag.  I don’t know what form it should take but, if I do ever see it, I’ll have no impulse control. LOL!


More bags said:


> Thanks Sparkletastic! Your pale gold lamb Boy is a beauty! I understand the itch for something new - totally normal. Keep up the great work on bag rotation. You already identified the gaps you are trying to fill.


Thanks. But, it’s funny. I don’t have any desire to start looking for what I need. I want to get something fun. 


lynne_ross said:


> I have a deposit for a bag so I guess that is a second sale for September! One more bag to go and then I can hopefully stop selling for awhile!


Congratulations!  That will be a huge milestone!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Interesting experience.  I went to lunch with 19 other ladies yesterday - I only knew one on an acquaintance level. 

Anyway, all of them had LV coated canvas bags. (I saw one particularly adorable minaudière that looked like a tiny luggage case.) I have never seen that many of one type (though different styles) of bags in my life. It made my gold C Boy uncomfortably noticeable. I like complements but, I don’t really want to stand out - especially when people start mentioning cost. (which I think is rude and gauche)  KWIM? I would never see someone with an Hermes B and start talking about how expensive it was just like I wouldn’t talk about a pleather purse from WalMart being inexpensive. It’s not my business how much someone wants to spend on their bag. 

I’m used to far more variety so whatever I carry is rarely noticed other than the random passing compliment. The whole situation was a little bizarre.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Interesting experience.  I went to lunch with 19 other ladies yesterday - I only knew one on an acquaintance level.
> 
> Anyway, all of them had LV coated canvas bags. (I saw one particularly adorable minaudière that looked like a tiny luggage case.) I have never seen that many of one type (though different styles) of bags in my life. It made my gold C Boy uncomfortably noticeable. I like complements but, I don’t really want to stand out - especially when people start mentioning cost. (which I think is rude and gauche)  KWIM? I would never see someone with an Hermes B and start talking about how expensive it was just like I wouldn’t talk about a pleather purse from WalMart being inexpensive. It’s not my business how much someone wants to spend on their bag.
> 
> I’m used to far more variety so whatever I carry is rarely noticed other than the random passing compliment. The whole situation was a little bizarre.


ALL of them? How bizarre...


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your sales. Great assessment of your current needs. Do you have any bags in mind you’re going to research next?


Not at the moment. I did grab a small coach bag today as a place holder because I will need it tomorrow night. It is cute and long enough and will function for what I need till I find the perfect one. At that point I will sell or give it away.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I pulled out my Fount drawstring bag. Super comfortable and a great hands free option.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Interesting experience.  I went to lunch with 19 other ladies yesterday - I only knew one on an acquaintance level.
> 
> Anyway, all of them had LV coated canvas bags. (I saw one particularly adorable minaudière that looked like a tiny luggage case.) I have never seen that many of one type (though different styles) of bags in my life. It made my gold C Boy uncomfortably noticeable. I like complements but, I don’t really want to stand out - especially when people start mentioning cost. (which I think is rude and gauche)  KWIM? I would never see someone with an Hermes B and start talking about how expensive it was just like I wouldn’t talk about a pleather purse from WalMart being inexpensive. It’s not my business how much someone wants to spend on their bag.
> 
> I’m used to far more variety so whatever I carry is rarely noticed other than the random passing compliment. The whole situation was a little bizarre.


I got nuthin’. But, yes, that’s a bit unusual. 
Mentioning the cost is rude... and absolutely none of their business.


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> I have a deposit for a bag so I guess that is a second sale for September! One more bag to go and then I can hopefully stop selling for awhile!


Congratulations on your sales, great momentum!



Cookiefiend said:


> Ooooo - please share pictures of the Massai - it seems like a great and easy to carry bag! I look at them often in the resale market... but haven’t sprung for one yet.
> Yes, my green is an exotic - but I think the main reason I don’t carry it often is more because it’s rather small. I could easily carry it as a dressier bag instead of black, especially if I wear a scarf with green in it. Because I often carry the Gucci Padlock as my dressy black bag, and I’m trying to bring the CPW  down, Miss Allie(gator) gets overlooked. It’s a bag I want to wear more though - I love those dressy, ladylike bags!
> Maybe for October I’ll challenge myself to carry it at least 4 times - that would work out to once a week.


I’ll take some pics of the Massai Cut in the upcoming week. You’re totally organized - planning for October challenges. Please share pics of your Miss Allie, I recall she’s a beauty. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliment on my Fendi.
> 
> I’m amazed and impressed you girls can do the 4 bag challenge. I’d go cuckoo
> 
> I’m totally a bright, clear, true red bag girl. No orange-y tomato tones. Nothing too blue. That being said? I still crave a burgundy / merlot / bordeaux bag.  I don’t know what form it should take but, if I do ever see it, I’ll have no impulse control. LOL!
> 
> Thanks. But, it’s funny. I don’t have any desire to start looking for what I need. I want to get something fun.
> Congratulations!  That will be a huge milestone!


Yes, agreed about the 4 bag challenge, it’s certainly a challenge for me.



dcooney4 said:


> Today I pulled out my Fount drawstring bag. Super comfortable and a great hands free option.


Cute bag, great leather!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Interesting experience.  I went to lunch with 19 other ladies yesterday - I only knew one on an acquaintance level.
> 
> Anyway, all of them had LV coated canvas bags. (I saw one particularly adorable minaudière that looked like a tiny luggage case.) I have never seen that many of one type (though different styles) of bags in my life. It made my gold C Boy uncomfortably noticeable. I like complements but, I don’t really want to stand out - especially when people start mentioning cost. (which I think is rude and gauche)  KWIM? I would never see someone with an Hermes B and start talking about how expensive it was just like I wouldn’t talk about a pleather purse from WalMart being inexpensive. It’s not my business how much someone wants to spend on their bag.
> 
> I’m used to far more variety so whatever I carry is rarely noticed other than the random passing compliment. The whole situation was a little bizarre.


I am speechless.


----------



## More bags

Following from @Cookiefiend outfit and 4 Bag Challenge inspiration, today’s outfit: Fitted grey tank, thin, light grey cashmere sweater, charcoal (dark grey) skinny jeans, light grey suede, heeled ankle booties and 
Jaguar Quetzal CSGM (cashmere shawl). The bag I carried - Etain Bolide, the bag I wanted to carry - Blue Sapphire So Kelly.


----------



## mdcx

Sparkletastic said:


> Interesting experience.  I went to lunch with 19 other ladies yesterday - I only knew one on an acquaintance level.
> 
> Anyway, all of them had LV coated canvas bags. (I saw one particularly adorable minaudière that looked like a tiny luggage case.) I have never seen that many of one type (though different styles) of bags in my life. It made my gold C Boy uncomfortably noticeable. I like complements but, I don’t really want to stand out - especially when people start mentioning cost. (which I think is rude and gauche)  KWIM? I would never see someone with an Hermes B and start talking about how expensive it was just like I wouldn’t talk about a pleather purse from WalMart being inexpensive. It’s not my business how much someone wants to spend on their bag.
> 
> I’m used to far more variety so whatever I carry is rarely noticed other than the random passing compliment. The whole situation was a little bizarre.


All LV! Wow, I am curious though was the tiny luggage case this one, the Petite Malle:



Or the mini suitcase,


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> Interesting experience.  I went to lunch with 19 other ladies yesterday - I only knew one on an acquaintance level.
> 
> Anyway, all of them had LV coated canvas bags. (I saw one particularly adorable minaudière that looked like a tiny luggage case.) I have never seen that many of one type (though different styles) of bags in my life. It made my gold C Boy uncomfortably noticeable. I like complements but, I don’t really want to stand out - especially when people start mentioning cost. (which I think is rude and gauche)  KWIM? I would never see someone with an Hermes B and start talking about how expensive it was just like I wouldn’t talk about a pleather purse from WalMart being inexpensive. It’s not my business how much someone wants to spend on their bag.
> 
> I’m used to far more variety so whatever I carry is rarely noticed other than the random passing compliment. The whole situation was a little bizarre.


That is strange that that many gals had Lv bags in a group. Usually there is a variety even with close friends. 
I have gotten used to people asking how much stuff costs these days. I think it is just more common to talk about it and be open about it. I would never ask someone unless they were a very close friend that I share that sort of stuff with. But I get asked all the time how much stuff costs by acquaintances and co workers. I usually just tell them what the brand is and that current prices should be online somewhere if I don’t want to answer the question.


----------



## dcooney4

If a close friend asks because they might want a certain bag I have no problem telling them. If a stranger asks I just say it was a gift if I am uncomfortable. Once a man was staring at my bag and asked about it. I felt very uncomfortable so I told him it is a fake bag from the flea market.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Following from @Cookiefiend outfit and 4 Bag Challenge inspiration, today’s outfit: Fitted grey tank, thin, light grey cashmere sweater, charcoal (dark grey) skinny jeans, light grey suede, heeled ankle booties and
> Jaguar Quetzal CSGM (cashmere shawl). The bag I carried - Etain Bolide, the bag I wanted to carry - Blue Sapphire So Kelly.


Great outfit! (and that is my kinda outfit! love it!)
I was home most of the day, so I wore workout clothes until I got cleaned up to go to a neighborhood party. 
I wore an olive green linen dress (with a silver beaded neckline), silver and jute wedges, an H moussie (Tapis Persans) and carried the silver PS. I think the PS might be saving my bacon this month - it's SHINY and fun! 

(can I just say this website is not helping me resist the Ferragamo Studio bag… it's on the header and at the foot of every page - GAH!!!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

mdcx said:


> All LV! Wow, I am curious though was the tiny luggage case this one, the Petite Malle:
> View attachment 4540847
> 
> 
> Or the mini suitcase,
> 
> View attachment 4540848


It was the Petite Malle.  Super adorable. Thanks for providing the picture and name!! I don’t follow LV so, I was clueless. Lol!

It didn’t look like it hold much though. Anything that can’t fit my sunglasses, iPhone, keys and card holder (my minimums) wouldn’t work for me. 


lynne_ross said:


> That is strange that that many gals had Lv bags in a group. Usually there is a variety even with close friends.
> I have gotten used to people asking how much stuff costs these days. I think it is just more common to talk about it and be open about it. I would never ask someone unless they were a very close friend that I share that sort of stuff with. But I get asked all the time how much stuff costs by acquaintances and co workers. I usually just tell them what the brand is and that current prices should be online somewhere if I don’t want to answer the question.


The odd thing is while 2 people here or 3 people there knew each other, most of us didn’t know each other. So, it wasn’t coordinated. Just one of those bizarro things I guess.

But, the asking and talking about price is really impolite. I do the exact same thing you do. I just offer the brand and say prices may have changed since I bought so check the store. And being honest, it’s not that I have a problem discussing pricing. It’s factual info. My issue is _other_  people have “issues” about those kinds of thing and I just don’t want to get wrapped up in it. Plus my personality is such that if someone says something too rude, I’ll (in a ladylike fashion) directly shut it down with full prejudice. 


dcooney4 said:


> If a close friend asks because they might want a certain bag I have no problem telling them. If a stranger asks I just say it was a gift if I am uncomfortable. Once a man was staring at my bag and asked about it. I felt very uncomfortable so I told him it is a fake bag from the flea market.


Yep my close friends and I talk about everything and anything but sex. Lol!  So prices of bags or cars or refrigerators is no biggie.

I’m sorry about the odd guy questioning you. Maybe he was thinking his sig other may like the bag and wanted info. But, if so, he should have approached you better.


----------



## Sparkletastic

We haven’t talked about this lately.

What is the one (or two or three) bags you would buy if it “appeared” at the “right” price? Is it a holy grail? A unicorn? Something you crave that you just feel is too expensive. Or just a bag you plan to buy but just haven’t gotten around to?

Here are my two (photos from Google)

1) Miss Dior Sliding Chain
I swear by the purse gods, the next time I see one of these_ (in excellent condition at an even somewhat reasonable price) _I’m buying it.  I love Dior bags with a deep passion and this is my favorite - now discontinued / model. I can find lots of black with shw. None in my desperately desired black with ghw. 

2) Chanel 18c classic flap
I will never own this bag.  I adore the color. And, I neeeeeeed it for my sorority events. But, it’s selling for crazy amounts above original retail. And, I need the capacity of the jumbo but hate the double flap (which is why I didn’t buy it when it was out a little over a year ago) And, I don’t think Chanel is “worth” their current pricing since all cf’s look essentially the same and the older ones are better quality.

BUT!!! If someone got drunk and listed it for a discounted price in great condition, I’d pounce!!! 

That being said, for continued variety, I would like my next “just cuz I want it” bag to be not a flap with chain strap. Who knows what that could be???


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> We haven’t talked about this lately.
> 
> What is the one (or two or three) bags you would buy if it “appeared” at the “right” price? Is it a holy grail? A unicorn? Something you crave that you just feel is too expensive. Or just a bag you plan to buy but just haven’t gotten around to?
> 
> Here are my two (photos from Google)
> 
> 1) Miss Dior Sliding Chain
> I swear by the purse gods, the next time I see one of these_ (in excellent condition at an even somewhat reasonable price) _I’m buying it.  I love Dior bags with a deep passion and this is my favorite - now discontinued / model. I can find lots of black with shw. None in my desperately desired black with ghw.
> 
> 2) Chanel 18c classic flap
> I will never own this bag.  I adore the color. And, I neeeeeeed it for my sorority events. But, it’s selling for crazy amounts above original retail. And, I need the capacity of the jumbo but hate the double flap (which is why I didn’t buy it when it was out a little over a year ago) And, I don’t think Chanel is “worth” their current pricing since all cf’s look essentially the same and the older ones are better quality.
> 
> BUT!!! If someone got drunk and listed it for a discounted price in great condition, I’d pounce!!!
> 
> That being said, for continued variety, I would like my next “just cuz I want it” bag to be not a flap with chain strap. Who knows what that could be???


Mine would be:
1) Kelly 25 in a dark shade, only size I am ‘missing’. Resale prices here are insane fir the smaller size k.
2) birkin 25 in a light shade with go,d hardware, since I have a dark shade. I recently saw a beautifully blue one come up for below retail and I had to resist like crazy to not buy. It sold in a few days. I am going to hang in for a light one.
3) I go back and forth on Chanel. I loooove the look of the bags, the chair strap, they are about the right size. The retail prices are insane and when I had Chanel’s I never wore them. I still have a woc which I never use (keeping for my daughter). I think I could not comfortably do cross body with them. If I could find for really really cheap I might consider.


----------



## Joule

As is my habit, I'm late to the September 4 Challenge. Can I still join in if I've only used two bags so far this month?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Following from @Cookiefiend outfit and 4 Bag Challenge inspiration, today’s outfit: Fitted grey tank, thin, light grey cashmere sweater, charcoal (dark grey) skinny jeans, light grey suede, heeled ankle booties and
> Jaguar Quetzal CSGM (cashmere shawl). The bag I carried - Etain Bolide, the bag I wanted to carry - Blue Sapphire So Kelly.


That outfit sounds fabulous. Now I'm in the mood for charcoal jeans! I've got black, but not charcoal. Are they difficult to find in that color?
Which colorway of the JQ shawl do you have? Did you wear it as a pop of color against all the greys in your outfit, or do you have the neutral one?


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> That is strange that that many gals had Lv bags in a group. Usually there is a variety even with close friends.
> I have gotten used to people asking how much stuff costs these days. I think it is just more common to talk about it and be open about it. I would never ask someone unless they were a very close friend that I share that sort of stuff with. But I get asked all the time how much stuff costs by acquaintances and co workers. *I usually just tell them what the brand is and that current prices should be online somewhere if I don’t want to answer the question*.


That's a diplomatic way to handle it, but I still think it's an amazingly rude question. Right up there with "When are you two gonna start a family?"


----------



## ElainePG

Am I the first to post in our "bags by brand" challenge? Okay, here goes: my three *Balenciaga* bags, from largest to smallest. City, Town, and First. I swapped out the straps in my City & First bags for longer fabric ones.


----------



## fabuleux

indiaink said:


> I've posted elsewhere but wanted to share here: Shopping from my collection is fun! Here is my neglected Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo in Corniola!


A great bag! Always chic, always classic.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Am I the first to post in our "bags by brand" challenge? Okay, here goes: my three *Balenciaga* bags, from largest to smallest. City, Town, and First. I swapped out the straps in my City & First bags for longer fabric ones.
> 
> View attachment 4541535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541537


Do we want to list colours and seasons or just pics of the bags themselves?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Joule said:


> As is my habit, I'm late to the September 4 Challenge. Can I still join in if I've only used two bags so far this month?


YASSS!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Am I the first to post in our "bags by brand" challenge? Okay, here goes: my three *Balenciaga* bags, from largest to smallest. City, Town, and First. I swapped out the straps in my City & First bags for longer fabric ones.
> 
> View attachment 4541535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541537


Oh dat yellow!  I just love it!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> That outfit sounds fabulous. Now I'm in the mood for charcoal jeans! I've got black, but not charcoal. Are they difficult to find in that color?
> Which colorway of the JQ shawl do you have? Did you wear it as a pop of color against all the greys in your outfit, or do you have the neutral one?


Thank you Elaine!  I think many brands have a dark grey/charcoal shade. Mine are from the Gap - they fit well, were inexpensive and go on sale regularly. 
My JQ is in Bleu Jean/Abricot/Gris. Here’s a picture. I would say it was a pop against the greys in my outfit.







ElainePG said:


> Am I the first to post in our "bags by brand" challenge? Okay, here goes: my three *Balenciaga* bags, from largest to smallest. City, Town, and First. I swapped out the straps in my City & First bags for longer fabric ones.
> 
> View attachment 4541535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541537


I love your Bals, especially with your cool straps!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> YASSS!


@Joule +1, jump in on the 4 Bag Challenge!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Great outfit! (and that is my kinda outfit! love it!)
> I was home most of the day, so I wore workout clothes until I got cleaned up to go to a neighborhood party.
> I wore an olive green linen dress (with a silver beaded neckline), silver and jute wedges, an H moussie (Tapis Persans) and carried the silver PS. I think the PS might be saving my bacon this month - it's SHINY and fun!
> 
> (can I just say this website is not helping me resist the Ferragamo Studio bag… it's on the header and at the foot of every page - GAH!!!)


Thank for you kind words Cookie! Your outfit sounds lovely!
Your last comment made me laugh,  ... have you tried clearing your history and cookies? Is the bag you’ve been stalking now stalking you back?


----------



## Joule

Cookiefiend said:


> YASSS!


Hooray! So far, I've stuck to my Veneta in Nero for everyday and switched to a black Longchamp LP for rougher days. That's been it. I already know what the other two bags will be, but since I've had no occasion to wear them yet, I'll just post the first two:


----------



## More bags

Joule said:


> Hooray! So far, I've stuck to my Veneta in Nero for everyday and switched to a black Longchamp LP for rougher days. That's been it. I already know what the other two bags will be, but since I've had no occasion to wear them yet, I'll just post the first two:


Great choices. Which size is your Veneta? It is lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

Legend of Fall #3 
Balenciaga Day in Mogano


----------



## Joule

More bags said:


> Great choices. Which size is your Veneta? It is lovely.


Than you! It's the large. To my dismay, I've learned that as I get older, I need to carry more stuff.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> Mine would be:
> 1) Kelly 25 in a dark shade, only size I am ‘missing’. Resale prices here are insane fir the smaller size k.
> 2) birkin 25 in a light shade with go,d hardware, since I have a dark shade. I recently saw a beautifully blue one come up for below retail and I had to resist like crazy to not buy. It sold in a few days. I am going to hang in for a light one.
> 3) I go back and forth on Chanel. I loooove the look of the bags, the chair strap, they are about the right size. The retail prices are insane and when I had Chanel’s I never wore them. I still have a woc which I never use (keeping for my daughter). I think I could not comfortably do cross body with them. If I could find for really really cheap I might consider.


I love my Chanels but, admittedly, I don’t wear them as much as other bags in my collection and I can’t figure out why since the colors are ones I wear often in other bags.  


Joule said:


> As is my habit, I'm late to the September 4 Challenge. Can I still join in if I've only used two bags so far this month?


Yes!


ElainePG said:


> That's a diplomatic way to handle it, but I still think it's an amazingly rude question. Right up there with "When are you two gonna start a family?"


I have always thought that question was super offensive because it implies a childless couple isn’t a “family”. 


muchstuff said:


> Do we want to list colours and seasons or just pics of the bags themselves?


The more info, the better. Many of us (including the many silent lurkers to the thread) use it to find / buy bags we fall in love with during the showcases. And, others of us just like geeking out and learning the info.

But, no pressure. It’s casual. We just love the pretty pics!


More bags said:


> Thank you Elaine!  I think many brands have a dark grey/charcoal shade. Mine are from the Gap - they fit well, were inexpensive and go on sale regularly.
> My JQ is in Bleu Jean/Abricot/Gris. Here’s a picture. I would say it was a pop against the greys in my outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4541680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Bals, especially with your cool straps!


That blue is the perfect pop to a grey outfit!


----------



## inkfade

I've been a longtime lurker on this thread. Love seeing everybody else's bags and attempting to use the ones you already have! I will participate in September's challenge. I am doing well so far, having worn only my Coach nomad in black cherry for almost a week straight now. She and my other nomads hadn't gotten much love lately since the straps were too short for me to wear crossbody, but another bag I recently bought had a longer nylon strap that I thought looked good with my black cherry. I'm loving carrying this bag with a webbing strap so much that I'm going to buy a few more straps in different colors and designs since I own three differently colored nomads (red, saddle, and purple).


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> We haven’t talked about this lately.
> 
> What is the one (or two or three) bags you would buy if it “appeared” at the “right” price? Is it a holy grail? A unicorn? Something you crave that you just feel is too expensive. Or just a bag you plan to buy but just haven’t gotten around to?
> 
> Here are my two (photos from Google)
> 
> 1) Miss Dior Sliding Chain
> I swear by the purse gods, the next time I see one of these_ (in excellent condition at an even somewhat reasonable price) _I’m buying it.  I love Dior bags with a deep passion and this is my favorite - now discontinued / model. I can find lots of black with shw. None in my desperately desired black with ghw.
> 
> 2) Chanel 18c classic flap
> I will never own this bag.  I adore the color. And, I neeeeeeed it for my sorority events. But, it’s selling for crazy amounts above original retail. And, I need the capacity of the jumbo but hate the double flap (which is why I didn’t buy it when it was out a little over a year ago) And, I don’t think Chanel is “worth” their current pricing since all cf’s look essentially the same and the older ones are better quality.
> 
> BUT!!! If someone got drunk and listed it for a discounted price in great condition, I’d pounce!!!
> 
> That being said, for continued variety, I would like my next “just cuz I want it” bag to be not a flap with chain strap. Who knows what that could be???


I am currently fairly Purse content - doesn't mean I'm not looking, but I'm not buying! 
That said if these fell at my feet, and were in great/good condition and at a reasonable price (the unicorn trifecta - perfect color/cost/condition), I'd like:
1) a vintage Kelly 32 in Box leather, Rouge H - I like the bag, and Rouge H is the right shade of red for me.
2) a gold Birkin (but it would steal wears from my JC and I lurve it, so maybe a fun color would be better) 
3) Evidently I'm being stalked by the Ferragamo Studio bag - so in the multi-green color , please! 
(yes it's still at the top of the page - the bottom is now an xFinity ad) 


ksuromax said:


> Legend of Fall #3
> Balenciaga Day in Mogano


What a beautiful brown - and amazing with your hair!


----------



## Cookiefiend

inkfade said:


> I've been a longtime lurker on this thread. Love seeing everybody else's bags and attempting to use the ones you already have! I will participate in September's challenge. I am doing well so far, having worn only my Coach nomad in black cherry for almost a week straight now. She and my other nomads hadn't gotten much love lately since the straps were too short for me to wear crossbody, but another bag I recently bought had a longer nylon strap that I thought looked good with my black cherry. I'm loving carrying this bag with a webbing strap so much that I'm going to buy a few more straps in different colors and designs since I own three differently colored nomads (red, saddle, and purple).
> 
> View attachment 4541956


What a great idea - and such a pretty red!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Legend of Fall #3
> Balenciaga Day in Mogano


Great bag and wonderful colour, you wear it well ksuromax! Looking chic, as always!



Joule said:


> Than you! It's the large. To my dismay, I've learned that as I get older, I need to carry more stuff.


I used to have this bag on my wish list years ago. I got distracted by other bags along the way. I still think the large Veneta in black is a beauty. 



Sparkletastic said:


> That blue is the perfect pop to a grey outfit!


Thanks so much Sparkletastic!



inkfade said:


> I've been a longtime lurker on this thread. Love seeing everybody else's bags and attempting to use the ones you already have! I will participate in September's challenge. I am doing well so far, having worn only my Coach nomad in black cherry for almost a week straight now. She and my other nomads hadn't gotten much love lately since the straps were too short for me to wear crossbody, but another bag I recently bought had a longer nylon strap that I thought looked good with my black cherry. I'm loving carrying this bag with a webbing strap so much that I'm going to buy a few more straps in different colors and designs since I own three differently colored nomads (red, saddle, and purple).
> 
> View attachment 4541956


Great colour (and my favourite ice cream! ) I love the additional versatility you’ve added with the different strap.


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> I am currently fairly Purse content - doesn't mean I'm not looking, but I'm not buying!
> That said if these fell at my feet, and were in great/good condition and at a reasonable price (the unicorn trifecta - perfect color/cost/condition), I'd like:
> 1) a vintage Kelly 32 in Box leather, Rouge H - I like the bag, and Rouge H is the right shade of red for me.
> 2) a gold Birkin (but it would steal wears from my JC and I lurve it, so maybe a fun color would be better)
> 3) Evidently I'm being stalked by the Ferragamo Studio bag - so in the multi-green color , please!
> (yes it's still at the top of the page - the bottom is now an xFinity ad)
> 
> What a beautiful brown - and amazing with your hair!





More bags said:


> Great bag and wonderful colour, you wear it well ksuromax! Looking chic, as always!
> 
> 
> I used to have this bag on my wish list years ago. I got distracted by other bags along the way. I still think the large Veneta in black is a beauty.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Sparkletastic!
> 
> 
> Great colour (and my favourite ice cream! ) I love the additional versatility you’ve added with the different strap.


Thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Legend of Fall #3
> Balenciaga Day in Mogano


I love the high gloss of this bag. Is it lambskin?


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> I've been a longtime lurker on this thread. Love seeing everybody else's bags and attempting to use the ones you already have! I will participate in September's challenge. I am doing well so far, having worn only my Coach nomad in black cherry for almost a week straight now. She and my other nomads hadn't gotten much love lately since the straps were too short for me to wear crossbody, but another bag I recently bought had a longer nylon strap that I thought looked good with my black cherry. I'm loving carrying this bag with a webbing strap so much that I'm going to buy a few more straps in different colors and designs since I own three differently colored nomads (red, saddle, and purple).
> 
> View attachment 4541956


Love the design of this bag, and such a pretty cherry red.

Do you have a source for bag straps? I've only used Mautto, but would love to look elsewhere for cool straps that don't cost a million dollars.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Do we want to list *colours and seasons* or just pics of the bags themselves?


Oops...

Balenciaga City, Curry with silver hardware, S/S 2014 season.



Balenciaga Town, Anthracite with rose gold hardware. Purchased in 2013, not sure of the season.



Balenciaga First, Atlantique with rose gold hardware. F/W 11 season.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Oops...
> 
> Balenciaga City, Curry with silver hardware, S/S 2014 season.
> View attachment 4542040
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Town, Anthracite with rose gold hardware. Purchased in 2013, not sure of the season.
> View attachment 4542041
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First, Atlantique with rose gold hardware. F/W 11 season.
> View attachment 4542042


Thanks, I was wondering about the yellow! If you post the front and back of the tag as well as the back of the zipper head on your anthra Town I may be able to narrow it down for you.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> I love the high gloss of this bag. Is it lambskin?


nope, it's that famous and glorious "old chevre" - silky soft goatskin, which Balenciaga was known for


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Do you have a source for bag straps? I've only used Mautto, but would love to look elsewhere for cool straps that don't cost a million dollars.


did you check aliexpress?


----------



## inkfade

ElainePG said:


> Love the design of this bag, and such a pretty cherry red.
> 
> Do you have a source for bag straps? I've only used Mautto, but would love to look elsewhere for cool straps that don't cost a million dollars.



I have been scouring Amazon, Etsy, and tons of other websites. I finally found a purple/gray strap for my purple nomad that I bought off etsy for $13, and then bit the bullet and bought a Marc Jacobs strap for my saddle nomad. The main problem was finding a strap I liked that also matched the hardware with the intended bag. I hate gold hardware and that's the majority of replacement straps. Need more silver and gunmetal!


----------



## muchstuff

Well, the majority of my bags are Balenciaga and BV. I'm also OCD so that means I list ALL of them this week . If you get bored, scroll down, I won't be offended . If anyone wants more info on a specific bag, like a style number, let me know, it's too much to add here.
So we'll start with my one and only Alexander Wang , I've sold all of the others a couple of years back.

Rockie in beet/iodine with brass studs, first gen of this colour.



BALENCIAGA:

Black nappa flap circa 2002



Denim and boar leather Day bag 2005


Metallic bronze Day bag 2005


Black Day back 2005



Chocolate Day bag 2005


Marine Day bag 2008


GSH Hip 2011


Marine Courier 2008


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> did you check aliexpress?


Wow... they have a TON!!! Have you used them? Are they reputable?


----------



## muchstuff

Black Shrug 2005



Black Bazar (small) 2017



Castagna Velo 2010



Plaid Everyday Tote 2018



Silver Bazar (small) 2018 and Graffiti Bazar (XS) 2018



Back of graffiti Bazar, and Striped Bazar (medium) 2017 plus a bunch of little friends



Tattoo B4 Papier Tote 2018



Caramel flat brass First 3rd season 2002



Olive flat brass First 3rd season 2002 and grey City 2005



Mogano GSH Hobo 2007


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Well, the majority of my bags are Balenciaga and BV. I'm also OCD so that means I list ALL of them this week . If you get bored, scroll down, I won't be offended . If anyone wants more info on a specific bag, like a style number, let me know, it's too much to add here.
> So we'll start with my one and only Alexander Wang , I've sold all of the others a couple of years back.
> 
> Rockie in beet/iodine with brass studs, first gen of this colour.
> 
> View attachment 4542329
> 
> BALENCIAGA:
> 
> Black nappa flap circa 2002
> View attachment 4542383
> 
> 
> Denim and boar leather Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542384
> 
> Metallic bronze Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542385
> 
> Black Day back 2005
> View attachment 4542386
> 
> 
> Chocolate Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542387
> 
> Marine Day bag 2008
> View attachment 4542388
> 
> GSH Hip 2011
> View attachment 4542389
> 
> Marine Courier 2008
> View attachment 4542390


Thanks for the amazing eye candy! The metallic bronze Day bag made my heart go pit-a-pat...


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the amazing eye candy! The metallic bronze Day bag made my heart go pit-a-pat...


Don't miss the second half .


----------



## muchstuff

OK now for BV...I'm not nearly as good with dates for these

Metallic espresso intrecciato baseball hobo, cervo leather can't remember the year


Same bag in gunmetal


Canvas colour cervo baseball hobo in pekary finish 2009


Cervbo baseball hobo in quetsche colour 


Ossidato rame  little shoulder bag


Black zip around Tote 2010


Diamond quilted veneta (medium) 


World's cutest small Veneta not sure of colour 2008


Tourmaline Veneta (large) 2011


We decided it's probably shadow in colour, medium Veneta


----------



## muchstuff

Denim medium cervo Loop



Ink mini Cabat 2010



Ottone mini Cabat 2007



Absinthe cervo hobo 2008



Black non-intrecciato Campana (large) 2005



Double Nodini in new light grey


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Wow... they have a TON!!! Have you used them? Are they reputable?


i bought a few chains (a while ago) for my First, it was smooth and hassle-free experience.
My kids order some cables, cords, hoodies with prints, bag charms and phone cases/covers all the time, never had any problem.
Just make sure you read the feedback/review and sometimes delivery might take 3-4 weeks, otherwise that's my place to shop for something cheap and crappy


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Denim medium cervo Loop
> View attachment 4542429
> 
> 
> Ink mini Cabat 2010
> View attachment 4542430
> 
> 
> Ottone mini Cabat 2007
> View attachment 4542431
> 
> 
> Absinthe cervo hobo 2008
> View attachment 4542432
> 
> 
> Black non-intrecciato Campana (large) 2005
> View attachment 4542433
> 
> 
> Double Nodini in new light grey
> View attachment 4542434


i could live in your closet


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i could live in your closet


Look who's talking! Where are your bags woman?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Look who's talking! Where are your bags woman?


sorted them all last Sunday, and when i finished arranging them by style/size i remembered that i wanted to count them!  
I have sold quite a few i didn't use (Chanels, Pradas, Guccis) and most of them very big or bulky, and now i have more space on the shelves!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> sorted them all last Sunday, and when i finished arranging them by style/size i remembered that i wanted to count them!
> I have sold quite a few i didn't use (Chanels, Pradas, Guccis) and most of them very big or bulky, and now i have more space on the shelves!


I'm still torn between taking them all out of their dust bags and arranging them on shelves so I can see them, or leaving them protected in their bags. I have to admit I forget that I have some of them because they're all covered up...Maybe photos on the outside is the way to go.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Well, the majority of my bags are Balenciaga and BV. I'm also OCD so that means I list ALL of them this week . If you get bored, scroll down, I won't be offended . If anyone wants more info on a specific bag, like a style number, let me know, it's too much to add here.
> So we'll start with my one and only Alexander Wang , I've sold all of the others a couple of years back.
> 
> Rockie in beet/iodine with brass studs, first gen of this colour.
> 
> View attachment 4542329
> 
> BALENCIAGA:
> 
> Black nappa flap circa 2002
> View attachment 4542383
> 
> 
> Denim and boar leather Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542384
> 
> Metallic bronze Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542385
> 
> Black Day back 2005
> View attachment 4542386
> 
> 
> Chocolate Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542387
> 
> Marine Day bag 2008
> View attachment 4542388
> 
> GSH Hip 2011
> View attachment 4542389
> 
> Marine Courier 2008
> View attachment 4542390





muchstuff said:


> Black Shrug 2005
> 
> View attachment 4542394
> 
> Black Bazar (small) 2017
> View attachment 4542395
> 
> 
> Castagna Velo 2010
> View attachment 4542396
> 
> 
> Plaid Everyday Tote 2018
> View attachment 4542397
> 
> 
> Silver Bazar (small) 2018 and Graffiti Bazar (XS) 2018
> View attachment 4542398
> 
> 
> Back of graffiti Bazar, and Striped Bazar (medium) 2017 plus a bunch of little friends
> View attachment 4542399
> 
> 
> Tattoo B4 Papier Tote 2018
> View attachment 4542400
> 
> 
> Caramel flat brass First 3rd season 2002
> View attachment 4542401
> 
> 
> Olive flat brass First 3rd season 2002 and grey City 2005
> View attachment 4542402
> 
> 
> Mogano GSH Hobo 2007
> View attachment 4542403





muchstuff said:


> Denim medium cervo Loop
> View attachment 4542429
> 
> 
> Ink mini Cabat 2010
> View attachment 4542430
> 
> 
> Ottone mini Cabat 2007
> View attachment 4542431
> 
> 
> Absinthe cervo hobo 2008
> View attachment 4542432
> 
> 
> Black non-intrecciato Campana (large) 2005
> View attachment 4542433
> 
> 
> Double Nodini in new light grey
> View attachment 4542434


Amazing collection!!! My favourites are your Metallic Bronze Day, Marine Day, Tourmaline Veneta and Ink Cabat. Thank you so much for sharing the eye candy!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Amazing collection!!! My favourites are your Metallic Bronze Day, Marine Day, Tourmaline Veneta and Ink Cabat. Thank you so much for sharing the eye candy!


Thanks for looking, it was fun going through all of the dust bags, I’d forgotten about some of them!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm still torn between taking them all out of their dust bags and arranging them on shelves so I can see them, or leaving them protected in their bags. I have to admit I forget that I have some of them because they're all covered up...Maybe photos on the outside is the way to go.


i don't forget what i have, but i sometimes forget how beautiful they are, and when i open the dusters i fall in love again! 
i keep all mine in the dbags, we live in the place where sand and dust is the most popular spice! 
it is literally everywhere!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i don't forget what i have, but i sometimes forget how beautiful they are, and when i open the dusters i fall in love again!
> i keep all mine in the dbags, we live in the place where sand and dust is the most popular spice!
> it is literally everywhere!


I was excited to see some of my winter styles. Almost time for jeans, boots and big bags.


----------



## Meta

Thank you for sharing all your bags, @muchstuff! Particularly love your two mini Cabats!  I may or may not be hankering for one.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for looking, it was fun going through all of the dust bags, I’d forgotten about some of them!


What an amazing collection!! I see your bag posts/photos every now and then and so I have an inkling you have a big collection, but I’m still wowed seeing them posted one after the other!  The BV ink mini Cabat is a beauty!  I love most of the other BVs too!! And the new Bal models are really growing on me.


----------



## inkfade

Here's my contribution to the bags by brand challenge. I only have one bag that applies so far with A and B. My Alexander Wang Roxy hobo with ballstuds. I still love the look of this bag, but unfortunately only wore it a few times after I got it. There is no internal organization and before purchasing didn't even think about not being able to set it down on a flat surface when I was out and about to pull things out of it because it has no base. Since it's buried deep in my closet and I can't be bothered to pull it out for a quick pic, here is a crappy pic from when I got it and posted it on here a looooong time ago (and still had my long hair and have since lost 25 lbs!):







I need to sell it but have never sold a bag before so don't know how to go about it.


----------



## muchstuff

Meta said:


> Thank you for sharing all your bags, @muchstuff! Particularly love your two mini Cabats!  I may or may not be hankering for one.


I love carrying them, totally worth it.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> What an amazing collection!! I see your bag posts/photos every now and then and so I have an inkling you have a big collection, but I’m still wowed seeing them posted one after the other!  The BV ink mini Cabat is a beauty!  I love most of the other BVs too!! And the new Bal models are really growing on me.


Thanks, I only have a dozen or so other bags, this is the bulk of my collection. And I highly recommend the mini Cabat, there’s just something about them.


----------



## muchstuff

inkfade said:


> Here's my contribution to the bags by brand challenge. I only have one bag that applies so far with A and B. My Alexander Wang Roxy hobo with ballstuds. I still love the look of this bag, but unfortunately only wore it a few times after I got it. There is no internal organization and before purchasing didn't even think about not being able to set it down on a flat surface when I was out and about to pull things out of it because it has no base. Since it's buried deep in my closet and I can't be bothered to pull it out for a quick pic, here is a crappy pic from when I got it and posted it on here a looooong time ago (and still had my long hair and have since lost 25 lbs!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to sell it but have never sold a bag before so don't know how to go about it.


I’ve never seen this style before, what season was it from?


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Denim medium cervo Loop
> View attachment 4542429
> 
> 
> Ink mini Cabat 2010
> View attachment 4542430
> 
> 
> Ottone mini Cabat 2007
> View attachment 4542431
> 
> 
> Absinthe cervo hobo 2008
> View attachment 4542432
> 
> 
> Black non-intrecciato Campana (large) 2005
> View attachment 4542433
> 
> 
> Double Nodini in new light grey
> View attachment 4542434


Is the double nodini a new style? I have a noddini from quite a few years ago, but I believe it's just the usual width. A double-width sounds very interesting! And I love the light grey color of yours.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I'm still torn between taking them all out of their dust bags and *arranging them on shelves so I can see them, or leaving them protected in their bags*. I have to admit I forget that I have some of them because they're all covered up...Maybe photos on the outside is the way to go.


A few weeks ago I finally made the decision to take mine out of their dust bags and also remove the bag stuffers. 
I realized it was too much of a hassle to take them out of the dust bags and take out the stuffers, which was holding me back from switching my bag out every few days. I love the way my closet looks now, and doing a bag-swap is a breeze!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Is the double nodini a new style? I have a noddini from quite a few years ago, but I believe it's just the usual width. A double-width sounds very interesting! And I love the light grey color of yours.


I think it was only for one season around 2015. There aren't that many to be found.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> A few weeks ago I finally made the decision to take mine out of their dust bags and also remove the bag stuffers.
> I realized it was too much of a hassle to take them out of the dust bags and take out the stuffers, which was holding me back from switching my bag out every few days. I love the way my closet looks now, and doing a bag-swap is a breeze!


I don't mind the work but they look so drab in the dust bags...plus as I said I do tend to forget what's in my closet...and where my keys are...and what day it is .


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I don't mind the work but they look so drab in the dust bags...plus as I said I do tend to forget what's in my closet...and where my keys are...*and what day it is* .


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> I'm still torn between taking them all out of their dust bags and arranging them on shelves so I can see them, or leaving them protected in their bags. I have to admit I forget that I have some of them because they're all covered up...Maybe photos on the outside is the way to go.


I used the sample paint swatches you can pick up at the hardware store (I went to Lowes if you’re in the states), punched a hole in a corner, ran a sparkly pale ribbon through the hole and then used a tiny safety pin to pin it to the dust bag. So each dust bag has a little square of color on the corner, I set the bag on the shelf with the color showing so I can see where the green bag is, or the red bag. 


ElainePG said:


> A few weeks ago I finally made the decision to take mine out of their dust bags and also remove the bag stuffers.
> I realized it was too much of a hassle to take them out of the dust bags and take out the stuffers, which was holding me back from switching my bag out every few days. I love the way my closet looks now, and doing a bag-swap is a breeze!


I’d love to do this, but there is too much sun coming in through the Palladian arch over the window... and I won’t cover that arch because I love it. 


muchstuff said:


> I don't mind the work but they look so drab in the dust bags...plus as I said I do tend to forget what's in my closet...and where my keys are...and what day it is .


LOL!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Checking in!
Yesterday I carried the JC - wore a chocolate brown skirt and a kimono-sleeved dark green sweater (didn’t feel like a tree ), brown suede wedges - almost booties but not, and an H scarf (La Cle de Champs).
Today though - I struggled. 
It was the PS to save the day. I *really* wanted to carry the Coach Saddle... wearing white shorts, a very bright blue and white striped t-shirt, Koolaburra white eyelet sneaks, and an H gav (Robe de Soir POP).

Over the weekend, and finished up today - cleaning DH’s side of the closet. Bless his heart - such a great guy, so smart and so excellent in his work. But dammit! The closet! Yesterday, I finished the dresser, today the hanging clothes. This morning he sent me a text to ask if I had checked to see if he put his belt away neatly - I said I checked last night...


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Ooooo - please share pictures of the Massai - it seems like a great and easy to carry bag! I look at them often in the resale market... but haven’t sprung for one yet.
> Yes, my green is an exotic - but I think the main reason I don’t carry it often is more because it’s rather small. I could easily carry it as a dressier bag instead of black, especially if I wear a scarf with green in it. Because I often carry the Gucci Padlock as my dressy black bag, and I’m trying to bring the CPW  down, Miss Allie(gator) gets overlooked. It’s a bag I want to wear more though - I love those dressy, ladylike bags!
> Maybe for October I’ll challenge myself to carry it at least 4 times - that would work out to once a week.



Hello Cookie, as requested, here are a few pics of the Hermes Etain Swift Massai Cut 40, with the short strap and modelling both the short strap and the long strap.


----------



## More bags

4 Bag Challenge: leopard print car coat, black jersey tunic, skinny jeans, black heels and Rouge H Garden Party

I forgot to reply to @catsinthebag earlier comment about liking fall. Fall is my favourite season - the cooler weather, the clothes and the colours. It is a time of renewal, new beginnings in my mind ... and I like all the (back to school) stationery! 

What are you wearing and carrying?


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I used the sample paint swatches you can pick up at the hardware store (I went to Lowes if you’re in the states), punched a hole in a corner, ran a sparkly pale ribbon through the hole and then used a tiny safety pin to pin it to the dust bag. So each dust bag has a little square of color on the corner, I set the bag on the shelf with the color showing so I can see where the green bag is, or the red bag.
> 
> I’d love to do this, but there is too much sun coming in through the Palladian arch over the window... and I won’t cover that arch because I love it.
> 
> LOL!!!


Such a smart bag organizing system!



Cookiefiend said:


> Checking in!
> Yesterday I carried the JC - wore a chocolate brown skirt and a kimono-sleeved dark green sweater (didn’t feel like a tree ), brown suede wedges - almost booties but not, and an H scarf (La Cle de Champs).
> Today though - I struggled.
> It was the PS to save the day. I *really* wanted to carry the Coach Saddle... wearing white shorts, a very bright blue and white striped t-shirt, Koolaburra white eyelet sneaks, and an H gav (Robe de Soir POP).
> 
> Over the weekend, and finished up today - cleaning DH’s side of the closet. Bless his heart - such a great guy, so smart and so excellent in his work. But dammit! The closet! Yesterday, I finished the dresser, today the hanging clothes. This morning he sent me a text to ask if I had checked to see if he put his belt away neatly - I said I checked last night...


Great outfits! It's a great discovery or reinforcement of how versatile the PS is with your wardrobe! What a show of bravery on cleaning the DH's portion of the closet, well done!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Hello Cookie, as requested, here are a few pics of the Hermes Etain Swift Massai Cut 40, with the short strap and modelling both the short strap and the long strap.
> View attachment 4542930
> View attachment 4542931
> View attachment 4542932


Beautiful.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you muchstuff. I got the inspiration to photograph the bag hanging from a door knob after seeing all of your lovely bags in this week’s showcase.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Thank you muchstuff. I got the inspiration to photograph the bag hanging from a door knob after seeing all of your lovely bags in this week’s showcase.


Thank you, that's very kind to say. I've never been a huge Hermes fan (don't really have the wallet for it either) but this bag is...


----------



## inkfade

muchstuff said:


> I’ve never seen this style before, what season was it from?



Honestly, I have no idea. It's been a couple of years since I got it and they still sell them, though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Hello Cookie, as requested, here are a few pics of the Hermes Etain Swift Massai Cut 40, with the short strap and modelling both the short strap and the long strap.
> View attachment 4542930
> View attachment 4542931
> View attachment 4542932


Oh well now - that’s very nice and a marvelous color!
Is it easy to find your things in? Not too deep?


More bags said:


> Such a smart bag organizing system!
> 
> Great outfits! It's a great discovery or reinforcement of how versatile the PS is with your wardrobe! What a show of bravery on cleaning the DH's portion of the closet, well done!


Thanks! 
I bought new plain dustbags for everything, all a cream color, because I found that all the different colors of dust bags was irritating me. I did keep the LV dust bags because the color wasn’t so different from from the ones I bought. Because the paint samples are small, they aren’t *too* much on the bags. 
The PS is really a great bag. The silver color - which is really a bright silver - is a perfect foil to many outfits. It’s sparkly enough to work for date night, yet still versatile for every day - like today with shorts and sneakers. Every time I wear it, I thank @Sparkletastic. 
Mr Cookie kinda dreads when I get on a mission and clean his side. I sent him a couple pictures today so he wouldn’t spazz out. I rolled up $59 in coin... that he had scattered on the top of the dresser or in his top drawer. One picture was just to let him know that he still had some change to mark his ball on the greens - he has to have a quarter and a dime... But when he walked in this afternoon, he was pleased, except for one pair of shorts I said had to go.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I used the sample paint swatches you can pick up at the hardware store (I went to Lowes if you’re in the states), punched a hole in a corner, ran a sparkly pale ribbon through the hole and then used a tiny safety pin to pin it to the dust bag. So each dust bag has a little square of color on the corner, I set the bag on the shelf with the color showing so I can see where the green bag is, or the red bag.
> 
> I’d love to do this, but there is too much sun coming in through the Palladian arch over the window... and I won’t cover that arch because I love it.


Using those paint swatches is brilliant! And yes, if your bags are on open shelves, of course you need to keep them in their dust bags. I would think that leather would fade over time if exposed to the light, just like furniture does. My bags are inside a closet, so they are protected from both dust and light.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Mr Cookie kinda dreads when I get on a mission and clean his side. I sent him a couple pictures today so he wouldn’t spazz out. I rolled up $59 in coin... that he had scattered on the top of the dresser or in his top drawer. One picture was just to let him know that he still had some change to mark his ball on the greens - he has to have a quarter and a dime... But when he walked in this afternoon, he was pleased, *except for one pair of shorts I said had to go*.


What is it with guys and their inability to "release" clothes? I swear, if I wasn't there to nag (um, kindly help) him, DH would still have sweaters going back to his college days. And… trust me… that was a loooooong time ago!


----------



## ksuromax

Legend of the Fall #4 
BV hobo in Absynthe


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Legend of the Fall #4
> BV hobo in Absynthe


Colour twins!


----------



## Joule

muchstuff said:


> Denim medium cervo Loop
> View attachment 4542429
> 
> 
> Ink mini Cabat 2010
> View attachment 4542430
> 
> 
> Ottone mini Cabat 2007
> View attachment 4542431
> 
> 
> Absinthe cervo hobo 2008
> View attachment 4542432
> 
> 
> Black non-intrecciato Campana (large) 2005
> View attachment 4542433
> 
> 
> Double Nodini in new light grey
> View attachment 4542434


*faints*


----------



## inkfade

Wearing my second bag in this four bag challenge, my Coach nomad in aubergine. I have it paired with a black strap because I have nothing else now, but am anxiously awaiting a matching purple and gray strap for it. This was my first ever "designer" purchase and led me down this accursed rabbit hole.


----------



## ksuromax

inkfade said:


> Wearing my second bag in this four bag challenge, my Coach nomad in aubergine. I have it paired with a black strap because I have nothing else now, but am anxiously awaiting a matching purple and gray strap for it. This was my first ever "designer" purchase and led me down this accursed rabbit hole.
> 
> View attachment 4543590


very nice purple


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> Wearing my second bag in this four bag challenge, my Coach nomad in aubergine. I have it paired with a black strap because I have nothing else now, but am anxiously awaiting a matching purple and gray strap for it. This was my first ever "designer" purchase and led me down this accursed rabbit hole.
> 
> View attachment 4543590


Fabulous purple color. Where did you find the strap? Was it Etsy?


----------



## inkfade

ksuromax said:


> very nice purple



Thank you!!



ElainePG said:


> Fabulous purple color. Where did you find the strap? Was it Etsy?



Yes, here is the link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/631596492/15-striped-color-canvas-webbing-strap?ref=yr_purchases

They have tons of color options, plus you get to choose which color hardware you want.


----------



## inkfade

Finally got in my replacement strap (Marc Jacobs warning strap) for my 3 out of 4 option for this month, Coach nomad in burnished saddle! I'll wear her out tomorrow, I'm so excited for this pairing! Getting new straps for these bags have made me fall in love with them all over again.









(feat. Lucy the cat)


----------



## More bags

inkfade said:


> Wearing my second bag in this four bag challenge, my Coach nomad in aubergine. I have it paired with a black strap because I have nothing else now, but am anxiously awaiting a matching purple and gray strap for it. This was my first ever "designer" purchase and led me down this accursed rabbit hole.
> 
> View attachment 4543590


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, here is the link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/631596492/15-striped-color-canvas-webbing-strap?ref=yr_purchases
> 
> They have tons of color options, plus you get to choose which color hardware you want.


These look interesting. Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> Finally got in my replacement strap (Marc Jacobs warning strap) for my 3 out of 4 option for this month, Coach nomad in burnished saddle! I'll wear her out tomorrow, I'm so excited for this pairing! Getting new straps for these bags have made me fall in love with them all over again.
> 
> View attachment 4543798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543801
> 
> (feat. Lucy the cat)


I just love this strap... the "warning" is hysterical! The wide strap, and the yellow on black, really makes your Coach Nomad pop.

After I saw your post the other day, I checked out the MJ Strap Shop and found the perfect one to update my red MJ 54 Mini. I've always loved the bag, but the strap has been a problem: too long, and much too thin. I'll post a photo when the strap arrives. Very excited!


----------



## muchstuff

No one else posting the three brands of the week?


----------



## msd_bags

Here are mine!

Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite. In this photo she has a Mautto short leather strap. I now use this more as a shoulder bag.



BV Nodini.  I forgot the possible color(s) suggested by the ladies in the BV Identify thread (I think Orchid was one).  Bought this pre-loved in Japan.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite.
> View attachment 4543980
> 
> 
> BV Nodini.  I forgot the possible color(s) suggested by the ladies in the BV Identify thread (I think Orchid was one).  Bought this pre-loved in Japan.
> View attachment 4543979


Don’t you love the Velo? What a great size. Love the colour of your Nodini too.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Don’t you love the Velo? What a great size. Love the colour of your Nodini too.


I used the Velo a lot when I got it.  But lately, not much.  I go crazy when my stuff get jumbled inside. But then if I put on my Samorga organizer it gets heavy for me. But I’m not ready to part with it anyway.

Love the Nodini too!  Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> I used the Velo a lot when I got it.  But lately, not much.  I go crazy when my stuff get jumbled inside. But then if I put on my Samorga organizer it gets heavy for me. But I’m not ready to part with it anyway.
> 
> Love the Nodini too!  Thanks!


I think you’re either an organizer person or not. I’m not although I do use small pouches inside of hobos to keep all the little stuff contained.


----------



## Cookiefiend

inkfade said:


> Finally got in my replacement strap (Marc Jacobs warning strap) for my 3 out of 4 option for this month, Coach nomad in burnished saddle! I'll wear her out tomorrow, I'm so excited for this pairing! Getting new straps for these bags have made me fall in love with them all over again.
> 
> View attachment 4543798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543801
> 
> (feat. Lucy the cat)


Ha! Love the warning, and it looks great on the bag! 


muchstuff said:


> No one else posting the three brands of the week?


Sadly, I don’t have any of these...


----------



## inkfade

More bags said:


> Gorgeous colour!



Thank you! 



ElainePG said:


> I just love this strap... the "warning" is hysterical! The wide strap, and the yellow on black, really makes your Coach Nomad pop.
> 
> After I saw your post the other day, I checked out the MJ Strap Shop and found the perfect one to update my red MJ 54 Mini. I've always loved the bag, but the strap has been a problem: too long, and much too thin. I'll post a photo when the strap arrives. Very excited!



I think so, too! I'm glad I finally found a good quality strap to use with my nomads. They'd been languishing in my closet unused for longer than I'd like to admit haha. I can't wait to see the strap you picked! I'll be looking out for it.


----------



## inkfade

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! Love the warning, and it looks great on the bag!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite. In this photo she has a Mautto short leather strap. I now use this more as a shoulder bag.
> View attachment 4543980
> 
> 
> BV Nodini.  I forgot the possible color(s) suggested by the ladies in the BV Identify thread (I think Orchid was one).  Bought this pre-loved in Japan.
> View attachment 4543979


The Laduree charm is perfect on your Nodini bag. Do you find the strap a bit long? I carry mine as a cross body, but even then it’s down to the bottom of my hip. And no way to shorten it!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> The Laduree charm is perfect on your Nodini bag. Do you find the strap a bit long? I carry mine as a cross body, but even then it’s down to the bottom of my hip. And no way to shorten it!


Hi Elaine, the question wasn’t directed at me and I will add - I don’t have a Nodini and the reason is because the strap is too long for me. I found a colour I loved and couldn’t make it work.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh well now - that’s very nice and a marvelous color!
> Is it easy to find your things in? Not too deep?


I don’t know, I think I’ll be using pouches. I’m doing the 4 bag challenge right now.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, the question wasn’t directed at me and I will add - I don’t have a Nodini and the reason is because the strap is too long for me. I found a colour I loved and couldn’t make it work.


Yes, exactly. Mine was a charity shop find, so of course I snatched it up, and I do use it often, but I wouldn't buy another because of the strap length. I am almost tempted to bring it to my local leather guy and have him so something with it. The bag would be ruined, of course, but at least it would look better when I'm wearing it. (So far, I've been chickening out on this option.)


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! Love the warning, and it looks great on the bag!
> 
> Sadly, I don’t have any of these...


Then we'll just wait to see what you have!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, the question wasn’t directed at me and I will add - I don’t have a Nodini and the reason is because the strap is too long for me. I found a colour I loved and couldn’t make it work.





ElainePG said:


> The Laduree charm is perfect on your Nodini bag. Do you find the strap a bit long? I carry mine as a cross body, but even then it’s down to the bottom of my hip. And no way to shorten it!


See attached thread, start at post # 17. Thank you @frenziedhandbag for showing this to me, it works very well! I do the first version and at 5'2" it's the perfect length.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pillow-i-believe-in-second-chances.973933/page-2


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> did you check aliexpress?


I had no idea this was a viable site. I just assumed it had lots of fake stuff and scams. Thanks for letting us know it has a good use!


muchstuff said:


> Well, the majority of my bags are Balenciaga and BV. I'm also OCD so that means I list ALL of them this week . If you get bored, scroll down, I won't be offended . If anyone wants more info on a specific bag, like a style number, let me know, it's too much to add here.
> So we'll start with my one and only Alexander Wang , I've sold all of the others a couple of years back.
> 
> Rockie in beet/iodine with brass studs, first gen of this colour.
> 
> View attachment 4542329
> 
> BALENCIAGA:
> 
> Black nappa flap circa 2002
> View attachment 4542383
> 
> 
> Denim and boar leather Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542384
> 
> Metallic bronze Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542385
> 
> Black Day back 2005
> View attachment 4542386
> 
> 
> Chocolate Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542387
> 
> Marine Day bag 2008
> View attachment 4542388
> 
> GSH Hip 2011
> View attachment 4542389
> 
> Marine Courier 2008
> View attachment 4542390





muchstuff said:


> Black Shrug 2005
> 
> View attachment 4542394
> 
> Black Bazar (small) 2017
> View attachment 4542395
> 
> 
> Castagna Velo 2010
> View attachment 4542396
> 
> 
> Plaid Everyday Tote 2018
> View attachment 4542397
> 
> 
> Silver Bazar (small) 2018 and Graffiti Bazar (XS) 2018
> View attachment 4542398
> 
> 
> Back of graffiti Bazar, and Striped Bazar (medium) 2017 plus a bunch of little friends
> View attachment 4542399
> 
> 
> Tattoo B4 Papier Tote 2018
> View attachment 4542400
> 
> 
> Caramel flat brass First 3rd season 2002
> View attachment 4542401
> 
> 
> Olive flat brass First 3rd season 2002 and grey City 2005
> View attachment 4542402
> 
> 
> Mogano GSH Hobo 2007
> View attachment 4542403


The leather on your Rockie looks scrumptious! 


muchstuff said:


> Thanks for looking, it was fun going through all of the dust bags, I’d forgotten about some of them!


One of the good things about our showcases. We often find / remember / fall back in love with our bags. 


inkfade said:


> Here's my contribution to the bags by brand challenge. I only have one bag that applies so far with A and B. My Alexander Wang Roxy hobo with ballstuds. I still love the look of this bag, but unfortunately only wore it a few times after I got it. There is no internal organization and before purchasing didn't even think about not being able to set it down on a flat surface when I was out and about to pull things out of it because it has no base. Since it's buried deep in my closet and I can't be bothered to pull it out for a quick pic, here is a crappy pic from when I got it and posted it on here a looooong time ago (and still had my long hair and have since lost 25 lbs!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to sell it but have never sold a bag before so don't know how to go about it.


What a cute bag! 
Visit the eBay section and it will have info on selling on all the sites - both consignment and diy. It’s actually much easier than you’d think. 

That being said, this bag is adorable!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> See attached thread, start at post # 17. Thank you @frenziedhandbag for showing this to me, it works very well! I do the first version and at 5'2" it's the perfect length.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pillow-i-believe-in-second-chances.973933/page-2


Thanks for sharing muchstuff, you have an encyclopedic wealth of knowledge!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Thanks for sharing muchstuff, you have an encyclopedic wealth of knowledge!


Thanks but I just have good connections ...


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I had no idea this was a viable site. I just assumed it had lots of fake stuff and scams. Thanks for letting us know it has a good use!


not all lots/sellers are worth a try, e.g i ordered a clay teapot and received a miniature, probably of an espesso coffee cup size! lol  it was cheap, i didn't open a dipute, but now i read feedback carefully! 
i ordered chains (3) for my various bags, all 3 arrived safely and look great, but i mainly use 1 - it suites me better lengthwise. 
last year i ordered various lamps/garlands for NY home deco, got 3 (or 4?) pcs, all work well and arrived quickly
kids order cables/cords, phone cases, some small random stuff, never had any problem


----------



## ksuromax

another Legend of the Fall 
#5
Balenciaga Weekender


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> another Legend of the Fall
> #5
> Balenciaga Weekender


Beautiful, which brown is this?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful, which brown is this?


Legendary 07's Sienna


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> See attached thread, start at post # 17. Thank you @frenziedhandbag for showing this to me, it works very well! I do the first version and at 5'2" it's the perfect length.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pillow-i-believe-in-second-chances.973933/page-2


Holy Toledo, this is a AMAZING hack! At 5'0", my Nodini had always been much too long, even when worn cross body. Now it's a perfect shoulder strap length. Thank you for the link, @muchstuff


----------



## ElainePG

Oh, and speaking of Bottega Veneta, here are my two...

The aforementioned black Nodini:



And my French Flap wallet (I believe it's now called a Mini Wallet) in China Red. I've had this for a couple of years. I carry it every day, and it still looks new. The only thing I do to protect it is to carry my coins separately in a little (inexpensive) snapped coin purse.


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> Yes, here is the link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/631596492/15-striped-color-canvas-webbing-strap?ref=yr_purchases
> 
> They have tons of color options, plus you get to choose which color hardware you want.


Thanks for the link. I found something that I think will work for my Mulberry Double-Zip, which is a great bag but the strap is MUCH too thin to be comfortable.  I like that there are different hardware options. And it was fun looking at all the different colors… hard to pick exactly the right one! I think I found a black & white pattern that will be perfect.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Legendary 07's Sienna


Sigh


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Holy Toledo, this is a AMAZING hack! At 5'0", my Nodini had always been much too long, even when worn cross body. Now it's a perfect shoulder strap length. Thank you for the link, @muchstuff


Isn't it great? Again, thanks @frenziedhandbag for the initial direction to the video, I couldn't use a nodini without this!


----------



## Kimbashop

This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:

2016 Vibrato City, black



2007 City, Mogano



Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2010 is my guess)



2005 Day, Rouge Theatre



2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black



2004 First, Eggplant



2007 First, Black


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Denim medium cervo Loop
> View attachment 4542429
> 
> 
> Ink mini Cabat 2010
> View attachment 4542430
> 
> 
> Ottone mini Cabat 2007
> View attachment 4542431
> 
> 
> Absinthe cervo hobo 2008
> View attachment 4542432
> 
> 
> Black non-intrecciato Campana (large) 2005
> View attachment 4542433
> 
> 
> Double Nodini in new light grey
> View attachment 4542434



I have such serious love for those metallic intrecciato hobos! Such a beautiful collection.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:
> 
> 2016 Vibrato City, black
> View attachment 4545163
> 
> 
> 2007 City, Mogano
> View attachment 4545164
> 
> 
> Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2019 is my guess)
> View attachment 4545165
> 
> 
> 2005 Day, Rouge Theatre
> View attachment 4545166
> 
> 
> 2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black
> View attachment 4545167
> 
> 
> 2004 First, Eggplant
> View attachment 4545168
> 
> 
> 2007 First, Black
> View attachment 4545169


Great choices, they're all beautiful bags


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have such serious love for those metallic intrecciato hobos! Such a beautiful collection.


Thanks, they're some of my favourites too!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:
> 
> 2016 Vibrato City, black
> View attachment 4545163
> 
> 
> 2007 City, Mogano
> View attachment 4545164
> 
> 
> Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2019 is my guess)
> View attachment 4545165
> 
> 
> 2005 Day, Rouge Theatre
> View attachment 4545166
> 
> 
> 2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black
> View attachment 4545167
> 
> 
> 2004 First, Eggplant
> View attachment 4545168
> 
> 
> 2007 First, Black
> View attachment 4545169


Great pics! My favourites are your Anthracite and Rouge Theatre Days.
And contemporary brands are included in the showcase.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Great pics! My favourites are your Anthracite and Rouge Theatre Days.
> And contemporary brands are included in the showcase.



I just love the Day styles. They are so easy to carry, much easier than the city style, IMO, even though that is the style that drew me to the brand. I didn't THINK I was a hobo lover until I got my first Day and fell in love immediately with the style. I use a lot of pouches to prevent the black hole effect. Now I adore hobo bags.

Glad to hear that contemporary brands will be included!


----------



## eggtartapproved

LADIES!!! Sorry to have been away so long! It's great to see the thread is still lively and well. I'm hoping everyone here is doing well! We're heading into the last quarter now - I can't believe this year has flown by so quickly!

I've been absent due to some family stuff but it's slowly getting sorted out and there (finally) seems to be a light at the end of the tunnel. On the bag front, I haven't purchased any bags so far, and have been removing some SLGs here and there. I've mostly been focused on work and family; and also finally took a long and much needed vacation - 9 nights on a Scandinavian cruise. Loved it and such a much needed break - I vow to retire in 2 years lol. 

I hope everyone is doing well and keeping up with their goals/resolutions and we wrap up the year with a bang! I'm seriously contemplating letting go of a significant amount of bags in order to acquire a speedy b 35 as my all-in-one bag (work, carry-on, weekends, etc) - once things die down with life, I think I'll turn my attention to giving this some more serious thought as its been floating around this past year. Just yet to have enough energy to get on the selling wagon and just do it.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:
> 
> 2016 Vibrato City, black
> View attachment 4545163
> 
> 
> 2007 City, Mogano
> View attachment 4545164
> 
> 
> Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2010 is my guess)
> View attachment 4545165
> 
> 
> 2005 Day, Rouge Theatre
> View attachment 4545166
> 
> 
> 2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black
> View attachment 4545167
> 
> 
> 2004 First, Eggplant
> View attachment 4545168
> 
> 
> 2007 First, Black
> View attachment 4545169


What a great Bal collection! I love those early-issue First bags, especially the one in eggplant. Such a vibrant color.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> What a great Bal collection! I love those early-issue First bags, especially the one in eggplant. Such a vibrant color.


Thanks! the eggplant is my favorite Bal purple, and the 2004 leather is out of this world.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kimbashop said:


> This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:
> 
> 2016 Vibrato City, black
> View attachment 4545163
> 
> 
> 2007 City, Mogano
> View attachment 4545164
> 
> 
> Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2010 is my guess)
> View attachment 4545165
> 
> 
> 2005 Day, Rouge Theatre
> View attachment 4545166
> 
> 
> 2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black
> View attachment 4545167
> 
> 
> 2004 First, Eggplant
> View attachment 4545168
> 
> 
> 2007 First, Black
> View attachment 4545169


Great bags!

And, we showcase all brands - premier, contemporary and other.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bags!
> 
> And, we showcase all brands - premier, contemporary and other.


Why day do we switch over to the next three? Sunday? Monday?


----------



## msd_bags

inkfade said:


> Finally got in my replacement strap (Marc Jacobs warning strap) for my 3 out of 4 option for this month, Coach nomad in burnished saddle! I'll wear her out tomorrow, I'm so excited for this pairing! Getting new straps for these bags have made me fall in love with them all over again.
> 
> View attachment 4543798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543801
> 
> (feat. Lucy the cat)


I’ve been interested in the Nomad hobo (the big one) for some time. I had my chances at Yoox and The Outnet for the colors I want.  But for some reason I could not pull the trigger.  Seeing yours reminded me again. 



ElainePG said:


> The Laduree charm is perfect on your Nodini bag. Do you find the strap a bit long? I carry mine as a cross body, but even then it’s down to the bottom of my hip. And no way to shorten it!


I know muchstuff already directed you to a YouTube video and frenzied’s posts.  And I see that you’ve tried it. Yay!! I have yet to try because the length is okay for me crossbody as is but I would definitely want to carry it differently too.  Actually, I bought one (she paid, I just bought physically) for my sister in the boutique in Singapore in April and the SA there showed me how to shorten the strap.  I just had not tried. 



ElainePG said:


> Oh, and speaking of Bottega Veneta, here are my two...
> 
> The aforementioned black Nodini:
> View attachment 4544997
> 
> 
> And my French Flap wallet (I believe it's now called a Mini Wallet) in China Red. I've had this for a couple of years. I carry it every day, and it still looks new. The only thing I do to protect it is to carry my coins separately in a little (inexpensive) snapped coin purse.
> View attachment 4544999
> 
> View attachment 4545000


We have the same stuff from BV! I’m happy with my wallet (in dark barrolo) as well!



Kimbashop said:


> This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:
> 
> 2016 Vibrato City, black
> View attachment 4545163
> 
> 
> 2007 City, Mogano
> View attachment 4545164
> 
> 
> Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2010 is my guess)
> View attachment 4545165
> 
> 
> 2005 Day, Rouge Theatre
> View attachment 4545166
> 
> 
> 2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black
> View attachment 4545167
> 
> 
> 2004 First, Eggplant
> View attachment 4545168
> 
> 
> 2007 First, Black
> View attachment 4545169


Love your Vibrato City!!


eggtartapproved said:


> LADIES!!! Sorry to have been away so long! It's great to see the thread is still lively and well. I'm hoping everyone here is doing well! We're heading into the last quarter now - I can't believe this year has flown by so quickly!
> 
> I've been absent due to some family stuff but it's slowly getting sorted out and there (finally) seems to be a light at the end of the tunnel. On the bag front, I haven't purchased any bags so far, and have been removing some SLGs here and there. I've mostly been focused on work and family; and also finally took a long and much needed vacation - 9 nights on a Scandinavian cruise. Loved it and such a much needed break - I vow to retire in 2 years lol.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and keeping up with their goals/resolutions and we wrap up the year with a bang! I'm seriously contemplating letting go of a significant amount of bags in order to acquire a speedy b 35 as my all-in-one bag (work, carry-on, weekends, etc) - once things die down with life, I think I'll turn my attention to giving this some more serious thought as its been floating around this past year. Just yet to have enough energy to get on the selling wagon and just do it.


Hey, glad of you to drop by!! Wish you’ll get your speedy b 35 soon!


----------



## inkfade

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been interested in the Nomad hobo (the big one) for some time. I had my chances at Yoox and The Outnet for the colors I want.  But for some reason I could not pull the trigger.  Seeing yours reminded me again.



The nomad really is a fantastic bag. It's made so well and the leather is scrumptious. I have been able to try on the large ones in store, but even on my frame (5'10 and not skinny) it looked too big. The crossbody size is perfect for me simply because I don't carry enough items to warrant the large size anyway. But either size will still be of fantastic quality! Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Joule

3rd bag of the September 4 Bag Challenge: Pacsafe. We attended a very crowded outdoor event yesterday and last night, so I wanted to be extra secure.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Why day do we switch over to the next three? Sunday? Monday?


Every Sunday.

Up next is Burberry, Celine and Coach. I don’t have any from this group either.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Every Sunday.
> 
> Up next is Burberry, Celine and Coach. I don’t have any from this group either.


I can do a couple Coach bags but that's it. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's!


----------



## msd_bags

I’m on a trip and in keeping with the 4-Bag Challenge, I stuck to my 4th bag since it will be the same bag that I will use for the conference.  But since I need more versatility for travel, I have attached my Anya Hindmarch sticker strap. It’s very comfortable on my shoulder.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and in keeping with the 4-Bag Challenge, I stuck to my 4th bag since it will be the same bag that I will use for the conference.  But since I need more versatility for travel, I have attached my Anya Hindmarch sticker strap. It’s very comfortable on my shoulder.
> View attachment 4546198


This is a great look! Perfect match.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I’m on a trip and in keeping with the 4-Bag Challenge, I stuck to my 4th bag since it will be the same bag that I will use for the conference.  But since I need more versatility for travel, I have attached my Anya Hindmarch sticker strap. It’s very comfortable on my shoulder.
> View attachment 4546198


Super Cute Strap!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Super Cute Strap!


And it’s adjustable!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:
> 
> 2016 Vibrato City, black
> View attachment 4545163
> 
> 
> 2007 City, Mogano
> View attachment 4545164
> 
> 
> Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2010 is my guess)
> View attachment 4545165
> 
> 
> 2005 Day, Rouge Theatre
> View attachment 4545166
> 
> 
> 2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black
> View attachment 4545167
> 
> 
> 2004 First, Eggplant
> View attachment 4545168
> 
> 
> 2007 First, Black
> View attachment 4545169


Fantastic collection!


----------



## ksuromax

another Legend of the Fall - BV Messenger (Runway piece)


----------



## subjecould1949

Yes me, I am planning to buy bag for my wife and this time I prefer her choice as before.


----------



## inkfade

My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.





Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case



Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry



From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm



Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)



Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle



Nomad crossbody in dark cherry



Nomad crossbody in aubergine



My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry. 
I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):







Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling! 

Thank you for reading!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> I can do a couple Coach bags but that's it. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's!


Ooo - I can play this week - I have a few Coach bags. Will take pics tomorrow! 


ksuromax said:


> another Legend of the Fall - BV Messenger (Runway piece)


Gorgeous red! 


inkfade said:


> My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.
> 
> View attachment 4547341
> 
> View attachment 4547342
> 
> Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case
> 
> View attachment 4547343
> 
> Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry
> 
> View attachment 4547344
> 
> From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm
> 
> View attachment 4547345
> 
> Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)
> 
> View attachment 4547346
> 
> Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle
> 
> View attachment 4547347
> 
> Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
> 
> View attachment 4547348
> 
> Nomad crossbody in aubergine
> 
> View attachment 4547349
> 
> My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
> From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling!
> 
> Thank you for reading!!


What a pretty red Nomad!


----------



## Kimbashop

inkfade said:


> My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.
> 
> View attachment 4547341
> 
> View attachment 4547342
> 
> Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case
> 
> View attachment 4547343
> 
> Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry
> 
> View attachment 4547344
> 
> From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm
> 
> View attachment 4547345
> 
> Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)
> 
> View attachment 4547346
> 
> Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle
> 
> View attachment 4547347
> 
> Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
> 
> View attachment 4547348
> 
> Nomad crossbody in aubergine
> 
> View attachment 4547349
> 
> My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
> From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling!
> 
> Thank you for reading!!


What a lovely collection!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> another Legend of the Fall - BV Messenger (Runway piece)



is this Barolo? The color is stunning.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Fantastic collection!


small, but mighty!  I love them all.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> another Legend of the Fall - BV Messenger (Runway piece)


Great color. And is it just the light, or does the leather have a glow to it?


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.
> 
> View attachment 4547341
> 
> View attachment 4547342
> 
> Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case
> 
> View attachment 4547343
> 
> Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry
> 
> View attachment 4547344
> 
> From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm
> 
> View attachment 4547345
> 
> Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)
> 
> View attachment 4547346
> 
> Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle
> 
> View attachment 4547347
> 
> Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
> 
> View attachment 4547348
> 
> Nomad crossbody in aubergine
> 
> View attachment 4547349
> 
> My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
> From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling!
> 
> Thank you for reading!!


The aubergine Nomad is a stunner. And I just love the yellow slg with Wooly on it. Such a fun, happy piece!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> is this Barolo? The color is stunning.


nope, it's Opera (with purple suede lining) 



ElainePG said:


> Great color. And is it just the light, or does the leather have a glow to it?


the leather has acquired some sheen, it's silky smooth


----------



## Cookiefiend

Day 23 of my challenge - carrying the Just Campagne and wearing dark red pants, a cream and dark red striped top, dark red velvet flats and an H moussie Tourbillon - I’m attaching a picture of it that shows the fabulous changeant. No filter on this picture either! 


I’m going to have to break my challenge - and at the very end of it too! But it’s unavoidable, we received an invitation to a wine dinner in Chicago and we’re going up a day early. Which means we’ll be doing a lot of walking, and 2 dinners at very nice restaurants... which means I need a really nice bag I can carry crossbody. 
None of my 4 choices can be carried crossbody... 
I think I’ll bring the Kelly! 
(Wotta way to break my challenge though!  )


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I’m going to have to break my challenge - and at the very end of it too! But it’s unavoidable, we received an invitation to a wine dinner in Chicago and we’re going up a day early. Which means we’ll be doing a lot of walking, and 2 dinners at very nice restaurants... which means I need a really nice bag I can carry crossbody.
> None of my 4 choices can be carried crossbody...
> I think I’ll bring the Kelly!
> (Wotta way to break my challenge though!  )


Oh, what fun. Chicago, and wine, and walking, and your Kelly bag. And it's in the early autumn, so it's before you're up to your… um… eyebrows in snow! What could be better?

What shoes will you wear for all that walking?

Sidebar: DH and I lived in Chicago the first few years we were married. A very exciting city, but wow, I have NEVER been so cold in my entire life! And I wasn't a sensitive Petunia, either. I'd lived in New England, and done my fair share of snow shoveling.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Oh, what fun. Chicago, and wine, and walking, and your Kelly bag. And it's in the early autumn, so it's before you're up to your… um… eyebrows in snow! What could be better?
> 
> What shoes will you wear for all that walking?
> 
> Sidebar: DH and I lived in Chicago the first few years we were married. A very exciting city, but wow, I have NEVER been so cold in my entire life! And I wasn't a sensitive Petunia, either. I'd lived in New England, and done my fair share of snow shoveling.


Not positive yet, either a pair of black booties, or ooo - I have a pair of Cole Haan Zerogrand Oxfords in navy - they would be perfect with jeans! And a good way to determine if they go to Paris! 
Yes - it's cold in Chicago in the winter! I think it's the wind off the lake that makes it so wicked. Cold and damp - brrrrrrrrrr…
Edited to ask - what do you guys think about wearing a black purse and navy shoes or visa-versa? I read on a blog, or saw on a vlog - that Parisians *never* do that…. really? I'm not wanting to bring 2 purses to Paris… but I did think about wearing the Cole Haan oxfords with my K - but will I be making a major faux pas?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Am I the first to post in our "bags by brand" challenge? Okay, here goes: my three *Balenciaga* bags, from largest to smallest. City, Town, and First. I swapped out the straps in my City & First bags for longer fabric ones.
> 
> View attachment 4541535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541537


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you Elaine!  I think many brands have a dark grey/charcoal shade. Mine are from the Gap - they fit well, were inexpensive and go on sale regularly.
> My JQ is in Bleu Jean/Abricot/Gris. Here’s a picture. I would say it was a pop against the greys in my outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4541680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Bals, especially with your cool straps!


Gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

Joule said:


> Hooray! So far, I've stuck to my Veneta in Nero for everyday and switched to a black Longchamp LP for rougher days. That's been it. I already know what the other two bags will be, but since I've had no occasion to wear them yet, I'll just post the first two:


Lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> Legend of Fall #3
> Balenciaga Day in Mogano


I adore the color of this bag.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Well, the majority of my bags are Balenciaga and BV. I'm also OCD so that means I list ALL of them this week . If you get bored, scroll down, I won't be offended . If anyone wants more info on a specific bag, like a style number, let me know, it's too much to add here.
> So we'll start with my one and only Alexander Wang , I've sold all of the others a couple of years back.
> 
> Rockie in beet/iodine with brass studs, first gen of this colour.
> 
> View attachment 4542329
> 
> BALENCIAGA:
> 
> Black nappa flap circa 2002
> View attachment 4542383
> 
> 
> Denim and boar leather Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542384
> 
> Metallic bronze Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542385
> 
> Black Day back 2005
> View attachment 4542386
> 
> 
> Chocolate Day bag 2005
> View attachment 4542387
> 
> Marine Day bag 2008
> View attachment 4542388
> 
> GSH Hip 2011
> View attachment 4542389
> 
> Marine Courier 2008
> View attachment 4542390


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Black Shrug 2005
> 
> View attachment 4542394
> 
> Black Bazar (small) 2017
> View attachment 4542395
> 
> 
> Castagna Velo 2010
> View attachment 4542396
> 
> 
> Plaid Everyday Tote 2018
> View attachment 4542397
> 
> 
> Silver Bazar (small) 2018 and Graffiti Bazar (XS) 2018
> View attachment 4542398
> 
> 
> Back of graffiti Bazar, and Striped Bazar (medium) 2017 plus a bunch of little friends
> View attachment 4542399
> 
> 
> Tattoo B4 Papier Tote 2018
> View attachment 4542400
> 
> 
> Caramel flat brass First 3rd season 2002
> View attachment 4542401
> 
> 
> Olive flat brass First 3rd season 2002 and grey City 2005
> View attachment 4542402
> 
> 
> Mogano GSH Hobo 2007
> View attachment 4542403


Marvelous eye candy! I adore the plaid tote.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Denim medium cervo Loop
> View attachment 4542429
> 
> 
> Ink mini Cabat 2010
> View attachment 4542430
> 
> 
> Ottone mini Cabat 2007
> View attachment 4542431
> 
> 
> Absinthe cervo hobo 2008
> View attachment 4542432
> 
> 
> Black non-intrecciato Campana (large) 2005
> View attachment 4542433
> 
> 
> Double Nodini in new light grey
> View attachment 4542434


Your killing me. Just stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

inkfade said:


> My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.
> 
> View attachment 4547341
> 
> View attachment 4547342
> 
> Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case
> 
> View attachment 4547343
> 
> Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry
> 
> View attachment 4547344
> 
> From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm
> 
> View attachment 4547345
> 
> Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)
> 
> View attachment 4547346
> 
> Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle
> 
> View attachment 4547347
> 
> Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
> 
> View attachment 4547348
> 
> Nomad crossbody in aubergine
> 
> View attachment 4547349
> 
> My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
> From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling!
> 
> Thank you for reading!!


Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Marvelous eye candy! I adore the plaid tote.


They've been on sale lately, still available. It might have been an email from Lyst...?


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Your killing me. Just stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> another Legend of the Fall - BV Messenger (Runway piece)


Such a beauty!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> Balenciaga Velo in Anthracite. In this photo she has a Mautto short leather strap. I now use this more as a shoulder bag.
> View attachment 4543980
> 
> 
> BV Nodini.  I forgot the possible color(s) suggested by the ladies in the BV Identify thread (I think Orchid was one).  Bought this pre-loved in Japan.
> View attachment 4543979


Beautiful color!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Day 23 of my challenge - carrying the Just Campagne and wearing dark red pants, a cream and dark red striped top, dark red velvet flats and an H moussie Tourbillon - I’m attaching a picture of it that shows the fabulous changeant. No filter on this picture either!
> View attachment 4547535
> 
> I’m going to have to break my challenge - and at the very end of it too! But it’s unavoidable, we received an invitation to a wine dinner in Chicago and we’re going up a day early. Which means we’ll be doing a lot of walking, and 2 dinners at very nice restaurants... which means I need a really nice bag I can carry crossbody.
> None of my 4 choices can be carried crossbody...
> I think I’ll bring the Kelly!
> (Wotta way to break my challenge though!  )


Beautiful outfit and your mousse is stunning! Congratulations on getting this far in the month with 4 bags! Yes, yes, definitely Kelly worthy to break out of the challenge. I hope you have a great adventure in Chicago!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much dc!


----------



## muchstuff

My Coach bags...

Smaller sized oxblood Bandit from the 1941 series. Red suede lining peaking out. This style has a smaller detachable bag inside.



Same in black, the suede lining colours are very pretty in these bags.



Latest purchase, oxblood duffel, again, the 1941 series of bags. I'm going to be getting this in the smooth leather in saddle.



Little patent crossbody that I bought a number of years ago. I believe it's from a series of bags called Poppy.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> This is one of the few "bags by brand" challenges I can participate in, as most of my other bags are contemporary brands. Here are my Bals:
> 
> 2016 Vibrato City, black
> View attachment 4545163
> 
> 
> 2007 City, Mogano
> View attachment 4545164
> 
> 
> Day, Anthracite (2009 or 2010 is my guess)
> View attachment 4545165
> 
> 
> 2005 Day, Rouge Theatre
> View attachment 4545166
> 
> 
> 2003 First, Pewter Hardware, Black
> View attachment 4545167
> 
> 
> 2004 First, Eggplant
> View attachment 4545168
> 
> 
> 2007 First, Black
> View attachment 4545169


Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

eggtartapproved said:


> LADIES!!! Sorry to have been away so long! It's great to see the thread is still lively and well. I'm hoping everyone here is doing well! We're heading into the last quarter now - I can't believe this year has flown by so quickly!
> 
> I've been absent due to some family stuff but it's slowly getting sorted out and there (finally) seems to be a light at the end of the tunnel. On the bag front, I haven't purchased any bags so far, and have been removing some SLGs here and there. I've mostly been focused on work and family; and also finally took a long and much needed vacation - 9 nights on a Scandinavian cruise. Loved it and such a much needed break - I vow to retire in 2 years lol.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and keeping up with their goals/resolutions and we wrap up the year with a bang! I'm seriously contemplating letting go of a significant amount of bags in order to acquire a speedy b 35 as my all-in-one bag (work, carry-on, weekends, etc) - once things die down with life, I think I'll turn my attention to giving this some more serious thought as its been floating around this past year. Just yet to have enough energy to get on the selling wagon and just do it.


Sounds like a good plan. Hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> My Coach bags...
> 
> Smaller sized oxblood Bandit from the 1941 series. Red suede lining peaking out. This style has a smaller detachable bag inside.
> View attachment 4548046
> 
> 
> Same in black, the suede lining colours are very pretty in these bags.
> View attachment 4548047
> 
> 
> Latest purchase, oxblood duffel, again, the 1941 series of bags. I'm going to be getting this in the smooth leather in saddle.
> View attachment 4548049
> 
> 
> Little patent crossbody that I bought a number of years ago. I believe it's from a series of bags called Poppy.
> View attachment 4548044


The 1941 collection is so beautiful and well made.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> another Legend of the Fall - BV Messenger (Runway piece)


Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

inkfade said:


> My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.
> 
> View attachment 4547341
> 
> View attachment 4547342
> 
> Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case
> 
> View attachment 4547343
> 
> Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry
> 
> View attachment 4547344
> 
> From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm
> 
> View attachment 4547345
> 
> Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)
> 
> View attachment 4547346
> 
> Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle
> 
> View attachment 4547347
> 
> Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
> 
> View attachment 4547348
> 
> Nomad crossbody in aubergine
> 
> View attachment 4547349
> 
> My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
> From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling!
> 
> Thank you for reading!!


Fun collection! Love the Nomads!


----------



## Joule

September 4 Bag Challenge: bag number 4. I had to do something other than black, and while my original plan was my fourth bag being a Fendi, I just can't stay away from Bottega Veneta.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Day 23 of my challenge - carrying the Just Campagne and wearing dark red pants, a cream and dark red striped top, dark red velvet flats and an H moussie Tourbillon - I’m attaching a picture of it that shows the fabulous changeant. No filter on this picture either!
> View attachment 4547535
> 
> I’m going to have to break my challenge - and at the very end of it too! But it’s unavoidable, we received an invitation to a wine dinner in Chicago and we’re going up a day early. Which means we’ll be doing a lot of walking, and 2 dinners at very nice restaurants... which means I need a really nice bag I can carry crossbody.
> None of my 4 choices can be carried crossbody...
> I think I’ll bring the Kelly!
> (Wotta way to break my challenge though!  )


Traveling is why I backed out of the challenge. Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## dcooney4

These are the coaches I have left and the new little Crossbody I needed for the trip.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Beautiful outfit and your mousse is stunning! Congratulations on getting this far in the month with 4 bags! Yes, yes, definitely Kelly worthy to break out of the challenge. I hope you have a great adventure in Chicago!


Thank you! I'll keep just using the 4 original choices till the 29th, but then Hello Kelly! 


muchstuff said:


> My Coach bags...
> 
> Smaller sized oxblood Bandit from the 1941 series. Red suede lining peaking out. This style has a smaller detachable bag inside.
> View attachment 4548046
> 
> 
> Same in black, the suede lining colours are very pretty in these bags.
> View attachment 4548047
> 
> 
> Latest purchase, oxblood duffel, again, the 1941 series of bags. I'm going to be getting this in the smooth leather in saddle.
> View attachment 4548049
> 
> 
> Little patent crossbody that I bought a number of years ago. I believe it's from a series of bags called Poppy.
> View attachment 4548044


I love Coach's Oxblood - it's a great color! 


dcooney4 said:


> Traveling is why I backed out of the challenge. Hope you have a wonderful time.


Thank you - I'm sure we will! I wasn't planning on traveling… but when we finally had the opportunity to finally attend this particular winemaker's dinner - we had to jump on it! 


dcooney4 said:


> These are the coaches I have left and the new little Crossbody I needed for the trip.


Aren't the Dinky's fun? I really like that blue!


----------



## Joule

Joule said:


> September 4 Bag Challenge: bag number 4. I had to do something other than black, and while my original plan was my fourth bag being a Fendi, I just can't stay away from Bottega Veneta.


Well, scratch that. I found some loose stitching in Bag 4, so it's being repaired instead of worn. I guess I'm still one bag down for the September Challenge.


----------



## Joule

dcooney4 said:


> These are the coaches I have left and the new little Crossbody I needed for the trip.


That navy is beautiful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here are my four Coach bags:
Purchased this spring - the Saddle 


Also purchased this year, but never carried... it’s cute though! I think this is a Bonnie, straw with an orange strap and rose gold metallic leather accents


Oxblood Dinky 


And my oldest bag, my first premier designer bag, I think this is a Quincy. I almost donated this one, but then realized it was perfect for walking the dog! It holds my phone, sunglasses, dog necessity bags, and treats - perfect!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My Coach bags...
> 
> Smaller sized oxblood Bandit from the 1941 series. Red suede lining peaking out. This style has a smaller detachable bag inside.
> View attachment 4548046
> 
> 
> Same in black, the suede lining colours are very pretty in these bags.
> View attachment 4548047
> 
> 
> Latest purchase, oxblood duffel, again, the 1941 series of bags. I'm going to be getting this in the smooth leather in saddle.
> View attachment 4548049
> 
> 
> Little patent crossbody that I bought a number of years ago. I believe it's from a series of bags called Poppy.
> View attachment 4548044



That Oxblood color is stunning in those styles. Nice finds!


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags!


Thank you


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Here are my four Coach bags:
> Purchased this spring - the Saddle
> View attachment 4548458
> 
> Also purchased this year, but never carried... it’s cute though! I think this is a Bonnie, straw with an orange strap and rose gold metallic leather accents
> View attachment 4548461
> 
> Oxblood Dinky
> View attachment 4548460
> 
> And my oldest bag, my first premier designer bag, I think this is a Quincy. I almost donated this one, but then realized it was perfect for walking the dog! It holds my phone, sunglasses, dog necessity bags, and treats - perfect!
> View attachment 4548459


Love the oxblood and the top one. Actually I like them all. Lol


----------



## dcooney4

I forgot one . Didn’t realize it till I saw Cookiefiend oxblood. 1941 little Crossbody/clutch . I forgot it’s name.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Love the oxblood and the top one. Actually I like them all. Lol


 Thanks!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> My Coach bags...
> 
> Smaller sized oxblood Bandit from the 1941 series. Red suede lining peaking out. This style has a smaller detachable bag inside.
> View attachment 4548046
> 
> 
> Same in black, the suede lining colours are very pretty in these bags.
> View attachment 4548047
> 
> 
> Latest purchase, oxblood duffel, again, the 1941 series of bags. I'm going to be getting this in the smooth leather in saddle.
> View attachment 4548049
> 
> 
> Little patent crossbody that I bought a number of years ago. I believe it's from a series of bags called Poppy.
> View attachment 4548044


Beautiful bags - I love the oxblood and the leather.



dcooney4 said:


> These are the coaches I have left and the new little Crossbody I needed for the trip.


My favourite is the first one.



Cookiefiend said:


> Here are my four Coach bags:
> Purchased this spring - the Saddle
> View attachment 4548458
> 
> Also purchased this year, but never carried... it’s cute though! I think this is a Bonnie, straw with an orange strap and rose gold metallic leather accents
> View attachment 4548461
> 
> Oxblood Dinky
> View attachment 4548460
> 
> And my oldest bag, my first premier designer bag, I think this is a Quincy. I almost donated this one, but then realized it was perfect for walking the dog! It holds my phone, sunglasses, dog necessity bags, and treats - perfect!
> View attachment 4548459


Great oxblood Dinky and I like the clasp on the straw/orange strap bag.



dcooney4 said:


> I forgot one . Didn’t realize it till I saw Cookiefiend oxblood. 1941 little Crossbody/clutch . I forgot it’s name.


I’m loving all the oxblood bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Beautiful bags - I love the oxblood and the leather.
> 
> 
> My favourite is the first one.
> 
> 
> Great oxblood Dinky and I like the clasp on the straw/orange strap bag.
> 
> 
> I’m loving all the oxblood bags!


Thank you! It's a very cute Kiss-Lock clasp, and the lining is turquoise…


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> The 1941 collection is so beautiful and well made.


Just ordered the smooth duffle today in saddle. Of course it shows sold out online but the SA in the store downtown said the order went through so she's hopeful I'll get it...


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> These are the coaches I have left and the new little Crossbody I needed for the trip.


Which style is your hobo? Sorry, I still get confused as some of them look similar...


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That Oxblood color is stunning in those styles. Nice finds!


I've actually sold the oxblood Bandit (well, I'm meeting her tomorrow) and am contemplating selling the black as well. I find the duffle works better for me as a style but not sure if I can let go of both Bandits .


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I've actually sold the oxblood Bandit (well, I'm meeting her tomorrow) and am contemplating selling the black as well. I find the duffle works better for me as a style but not sure if I can let go of both Bandits .



I do like the coach duffle style--do you have another bag similar to the Bandit that you might use?


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Which style is your hobo? Sorry, I still get confused as some of them look similar...


It is The Edie but I cannot remember at the moment the number.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I've actually sold the oxblood Bandit (well, I'm meeting her tomorrow) and am contemplating selling the black as well. I find the duffle works better for me as a style but not sure if I can let go of both Bandits .


Good luck with the sale.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I do like the coach duffle style--do you have another bag similar to the Bandit that you might use?


Similar enough but I do like the pebbled leather on the Bandit. What to do...


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> It is The Edie but I cannot remember at the moment the number.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Good luck with the sale.


Thanks, I keep going round and round on the black though...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I keep going round and round on the black though...


If you wear it keep it. If you have not worn it in a long time. Take if for another test drive. You will either fall back in love or it will help you sell it. I have sold so many bags this year. I am really trying to only keep what I actually use. I did buy quite a bit earlier in the year. Now I am using them or getting rid of them. I have not had so much open shelf space in years. It feels really good.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> If you wear it keep it. If you have not worn it in a long time. Take if for another test drive. You will either fall back in love or it will help you sell it. I have sold so many bags this year. I am really trying to only keep what I actually use. I did buy quite a bit earlier in the year. Now I am using them or getting rid of them. I have not had so much open shelf space in years. It feels really good.


Good advice, thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I forgot one . Didn’t realize it till I saw Cookiefiend oxblood. 1941 little Crossbody/clutch . I forgot it’s name.


Pretty color!


----------



## essiedub

For Celine week

This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.



Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk. 



This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.



Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> For Celine week
> 
> This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.
> 
> View attachment 4549644
> 
> Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk.
> View attachment 4549643
> 
> 
> This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.
> View attachment 4549646
> 
> 
> Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in


I love the look.


----------



## Joule

essiedub said:


> For Celine week
> 
> This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.
> 
> View attachment 4549644
> 
> Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk.
> View attachment 4549643
> 
> 
> This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.
> View attachment 4549646
> 
> 
> Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in


This is beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

essiedub said:


> For Celine week
> 
> This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.
> 
> View attachment 4549644
> 
> Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk.
> View attachment 4549643
> 
> 
> This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.
> View attachment 4549646
> 
> 
> Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in



Gorgeous style and color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> For Celine week
> 
> This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.
> 
> View attachment 4549644
> 
> Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk.
> View attachment 4549643
> 
> 
> This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.
> View attachment 4549646
> 
> 
> Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in


Oooo - love that pink lining! Isn’t it fun when it’s full and zipped up all proper, then opens to a fun pink interior! 
I like it!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> For Celine week
> 
> This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.
> 
> View attachment 4549644
> 
> Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk.
> View attachment 4549643
> 
> 
> This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.
> View attachment 4549646
> 
> 
> Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in


Fabulous bag, great colour and I love the surprise pink interior. What a cool style!


----------



## Sparkletastic

inkfade said:


> My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.
> 
> View attachment 4547341
> 
> View attachment 4547342
> 
> Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case
> 
> View attachment 4547343
> 
> Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry
> 
> View attachment 4547344
> 
> From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm
> 
> View attachment 4547345
> 
> Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)
> 
> View attachment 4547346
> 
> Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle
> 
> View attachment 4547347
> 
> Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
> 
> View attachment 4547348
> 
> Nomad crossbody in aubergine
> 
> View attachment 4547349
> 
> My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
> From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling!
> 
> Thank you for reading!!


Great Coach collection. I just adore the leather on your Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle!


Cookiefiend said:


> Day 23 of my challenge - carrying the Just Campagne and wearing dark red pants, a cream and dark red striped top, dark red velvet flats and an H moussie Tourbillon - I’m attaching a picture of it that shows the fabulous changeant. No filter on this picture either!
> View attachment 4547535
> 
> I’m going to have to break my challenge - and at the very end of it too! But it’s unavoidable, we received an invitation to a wine dinner in Chicago and we’re going up a day early. Which means we’ll be doing a lot of walking, and 2 dinners at very nice restaurants... which means I need a really nice bag I can carry crossbody.
> None of my 4 choices can be carried crossbody...
> I think I’ll bring the Kelly!
> (Wotta way to break my challenge though!  )


I’m not a scarf girl but, that’s super pretty!


Cookiefiend said:


> Not positive yet, either a pair of black booties, or ooo - I have a pair of Cole Haan Zerogrand Oxfords in navy - they would be perfect with jeans! And a good way to determine if they go to Paris!
> Yes - it's cold in Chicago in the winter! I think it's the wind off the lake that makes it so wicked. Cold and damp - brrrrrrrrrr…
> Edited to ask - what do you guys think about wearing a black purse and navy shoes or visa-versa? I read on a blog, or saw on a vlog - that Parisians *never* do that…. really? I'm not wanting to bring 2 purses to Paris… but I did think about wearing the Cole Haan oxfords with my K - but will I be making a major faux pas?


I don’t care for navy and back together but, I think it’s personal preference. Kinda like I don’t care for earth tones but earth tones are a very fashionable and beautiful alternative for many. 

Also, I’ve been to Paris (and other cities in France) many times and I’ve seen the French (including a few of my French family members - SMH!) wear any number of things. There is a mystique about Parisians that I think was once earned but, now, sadly, not so much. I was honestly quite disappointed in the level of “chic” I saw the last time I was there. Most people’s attire was “meh” to me.

That being said, you won’t see as much of the saggy, shapeless clothes, ratty shorts, “I just threw this on because it’s comfortable” careless wear that we see (unfortunately) see so much of in the states. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Here are my four Coach bags:
> Purchased this spring - the Saddle
> View attachment 4548458
> 
> Also purchased this year, but never carried... it’s cute though! I think this is a Bonnie, straw with an orange strap and rose gold metallic leather accents
> View attachment 4548461
> 
> Oxblood Dinky
> View attachment 4548460
> 
> And my oldest bag, my first premier designer bag, I think this is a Quincy. I almost donated this one, but then realized it was perfect for walking the dog! It holds my phone, sunglasses, dog necessity bags, and treats - perfect!
> View attachment 4548459


That saddle is super adorable!!!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> For Celine week
> 
> This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.
> 
> View attachment 4549644
> 
> Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk.
> View attachment 4549643
> 
> 
> This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.
> View attachment 4549646
> 
> 
> Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in


This is a fabulous bag! I especially love it in the "fortune cookie" shape.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Great Coach collection. I just adore the leather on your Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle!
> I’m not a scarf girl but, that’s super pretty!
> I don’t care for navy and back together but, I think it’s personal preference. Kinda like I don’t care for earth tones but earth tones are a very fashionable and beautiful alternative for many.
> 
> Also, I’ve been to Paris (and other cities in France) many times and I’ve seen the French (including a few of my French family members - SMH!) wear any number of things. There is a mystique about Parisians that I think was once earned but, now, sadly, not so much. I was honestly quite disappointed in the level of “chic” I saw the last time I was there. Most people’s attire was “meh” to me.
> 
> That being said, you won’t see as much of the saggy, shapeless clothes, ratty shorts, “I just threw this on because it’s comfortable” careless wear that we see (unfortunately) see so much of in the states.
> That saddle is super adorable!!!


Thank you! 
I agree that the Parisian mystique has - well - faded a bit. But - yes - you don't see the awful things we see people wearing here in the states! < my eyes!!  >
I'm trying to bring just one purse to Paris - either the Dior Be Dior in navy, or the H BBK. I can carry the Kelly cross body but the Dior is a little short for that. And the Dior is not a blackish dark blue, it's definitely a blue bag. 
I just don't want to look gauche … on the other hand I'm probably over thinking the whole thing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I agree that the Parisian mystique has - well - faded a bit. But - yes - you don't see the awful things we see people wearing here in the states! < my eyes!!  >
> I'm trying to bring just one purse to Paris - either the Dior Be Dior in navy, or the H BBK. I can carry the Kelly cross body but the Dior is a little short for that. And the Dior is not a blackish dark blue, it's definitely a blue bag.
> I just don't want to look gauche … on the other hand I'm probably over thinking the whole thing!


I think with most things, it’s really how you style it.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I think with most things, *it’s really how you style it*.


I completely agree with this. I don't know why you can't carry a blue bag and black shoes. What if you had both blue & black merged in your outfits, in some way? Like (f'rinstance) a scarf that has both colors in it? That way, it's obvious that you're doing it on purpose.

Based on suggestions in this thread last spring, I've been having good luck mixing black and navy together. It takes a bit of time & attention, but I think it's a classy look. And didn't one of the major Parisian designers do this back in the 70s? Was it Yves St. Laurent? Or do I have the wrong guy?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I think with most things, it’s really how you style it.





ElainePG said:


> I completely agree with this. I don't know why you can't carry a blue bag and black shoes. What if you had both blue & black merged in your outfits, in some way? Like (f'rinstance) a scarf that has both colors in it? That way, it's obvious that you're doing it on purpose.
> 
> Based on suggestions in this thread last spring, I've been having good luck mixing black and navy together. It takes a bit of time & attention, but I think it's a classy look. And didn't one of the major Parisian designers do this back in the 70s? Was it Yves St. Laurent? Or do I have the wrong guy?


Yes - I do that as well. 
I don't have navy flats, so I wear black ones if I'm wearing navy pants (very dark navy), or if I'm wearing - let's say a navy skirt - I might wear black tights and black boots. 
And I always wear a scarf!


----------



## inkfade

She is heeeeere!! The final piece of my Coach nomad crossbody collection: Dark Denim! The blue (which is a richer blue than in the picture) looks spectacular with the new Marc Jacobs warning strap I got recently. The yellow and blue really go together, I think. Her initiation into the family will be cutting that annoying shoulder strap off. I'll do that tonight so she'll be ready to wear tomorrow, the fourth and final bag for this month's challenge.




Also the etsy strap I ordered for my aubergine nomad came in, as well. The purple matches pretty closely, so I'm quite content.


----------



## dcooney4

inkfade said:


> She is heeeeere!! The final piece of my Coach nomad crossbody collection: Dark Denim! The blue (which is a richer blue than in the picture) looks spectacular with the new Marc Jacobs warning strap I got recently. The yellow and blue really go together, I think. Her initiation into the family will be cutting that annoying shoulder strap off. I'll do that tonight so she'll be ready to wear tomorrow, the fourth and final bag for this month's challenge.
> 
> View attachment 4550632
> 
> 
> Also the etsy strap I ordered for my aubergine nomad came in, as well. The purple matches pretty closely, so I'm quite content.
> 
> View attachment 4550633


The blue nomad is gorgeous. Do you really need to cut the strap? Couldn’t you just lean it to the side? The purple strap looks wonderful too.


----------



## inkfade

dcooney4 said:


> The blue nomad is gorgeous. Do you really need to cut the strap? Couldn’t you just lean it to the side? The purple strap looks wonderful too.



Thank you! I am so happy with the color! And yeah, the shoulder strap is in the way for me. I never ever wear bags on my shoulder or carry them in the crook of my arm--only crossbody for me. I found I carried these bags less when they had the shoulder strap since they stuck out to the side of my body when carried crossbody, but once I made the plunge and cut them off as I saw somebody else do in the Coach forum, I've worn them way more, as I like the way they look on me without the strap. I wouldn't wear the bag as much if I kept the shoulder strap on it. I don't plan on selling these (for a very, very long time, anyway) and want to enjoy them the best way I can!


----------



## More bags

inkfade said:


> She is heeeeere!! The final piece of my Coach nomad crossbody collection: Dark Denim! The blue (which is a richer blue than in the picture) looks spectacular with the new Marc Jacobs warning strap I got recently. The yellow and blue really go together, I think. Her initiation into the family will be cutting that annoying shoulder strap off. I'll do that tonight so she'll be ready to wear tomorrow, the fourth and final bag for this month's challenge.
> 
> View attachment 4550632
> 
> 
> Also the etsy strap I ordered for my aubergine nomad came in, as well. The purple matches pretty closely, so I'm quite content.
> 
> View attachment 4550633


Congratulations, the blue one is a great shade of blue. I love your aubergine bag, the strap is a nice match!


----------



## dcooney4

inkfade said:


> Thank you! I am so happy with the color! And yeah, the shoulder strap is in the way for me. I never ever wear bags on my shoulder or carry them in the crook of my arm--only crossbody for me. I found I carried these bags less when they had the shoulder strap since they stuck out to the side of my body when carried crossbody, but once I made the plunge and cut them off as I saw somebody else do in the Coach forum, I've worn them way more, as I like the way they look on me without the strap. I wouldn't wear the bag as much if I kept the shoulder strap on it. I don't plan on selling these (for a very, very long time, anyway) and want to enjoy them the best way I can!


Then cut that strap off and enjoy.


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> She is heeeeere!! The final piece of my Coach nomad crossbody collection: Dark Denim! The blue (which is a richer blue than in the picture) looks spectacular with the new Marc Jacobs warning strap I got recently. The yellow and blue really go together, I think. Her initiation into the family will be cutting that annoying shoulder strap off. I'll do that tonight so she'll be ready to wear tomorrow, the fourth and final bag for this month's challenge.
> 
> View attachment 4550632
> 
> 
> Also the etsy strap I ordered for my aubergine nomad came in, as well. The purple matches pretty closely, so I'm quite content.
> 
> View attachment 4550633


Those both look fabulous! 

My plaid Marc Jacobs strap arrived yesterday, and I couldn't be happier. I could never figure out why I resisted carrying that particular bag (Marc Jacobs 54 Mini). Then a couple of weeks ago I had an "aha" moment and realized that the strap was much too thin for the weight of the bag. The balance was waaaaaay off! Life is too short to wear clothes that hurt. Tight shoes, unbalanced handbags, scratchy wool sweaters; you get the picture.

Then when you posted about finding a strap on Etsy, I went searching there too, for my Mulberry Double Zip bag. Another great bag with a too-narrow strap. I think I may have purchased from the same seller as you, and I just received an email yesterday that the strap is on its way.


----------



## ElainePG

Oops.

I bought a bag. 

Did anyone read the post on The Purse Blog about Massaccesi bags? I've been dithering about these bags for years. I'm pretty sure that @msd_bags has one (or more???) and I've been so tempted by the thought that his bags can be customized. Not only choice of leather color, hardware, and lining (which is already pretty amazing!) but also things like strap length and extra pockets. Strap length is a biggie for me, since I find most bag straps to be much too long. My preferred strap drop is 18", and that's difficult to find. 

At any rate, I found a bag that I think is simply gorgeous, and I sent an email to Marco, asking if he could possibly make it for me in a type of leather that was NOT one of the options listed on the web site. Yup, that's right… the email went directly to Marco Massaccesi, the owner of the company, and wouldja believe, I had the loveliest reply from him by the next morning saying that, yes, of course he could do that.

So now there's a special bag being made, just for me, in a little atelier in the Marche region of Italy.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Oops.
> 
> I bought a bag.
> 
> Did anyone read the post on The Purse Blog about Massaccesi bags? I've been dithering about these bags for years. I'm pretty sure that @msd_bags has one (or more???) and I've been so tempted by the thought that his bags can be customized. Not only choice of leather color, hardware, and lining (which is already pretty amazing!) but also things like strap length and extra pockets. Strap length is a biggie for me, since I find most bag straps to be much too long. My preferred strap drop is 18", and that's difficult to find.
> 
> At any rate, I found a bag that I think is simply gorgeous, and I sent an email to Marco, asking if he could possibly make it for me in a type of leather that was NOT one of the options listed on the web site. Yup, that's right… the email went directly to Marco Massaccesi, the owner of the company, and wouldja believe, I had the loveliest reply from him by the next morning saying that, yes, of course he could do that.
> 
> So now there's a special bag being made, just for me, in a little atelier in the Marche region of Italy.


Congratulations Elaine, I can’t wait to see your bespoke bag!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Oops.
> 
> I bought a bag.
> 
> Did anyone read the post on The Purse Blog about Massaccesi bags? I've been dithering about these bags for years. I'm pretty sure that @msd_bags has one (or more???) and I've been so tempted by the thought that his bags can be customized. Not only choice of leather color, hardware, and lining (which is already pretty amazing!) but also things like strap length and extra pockets. Strap length is a biggie for me, since I find most bag straps to be much too long. My preferred strap drop is 18", and that's difficult to find.
> 
> At any rate, I found a bag that I think is simply gorgeous, and I sent an email to Marco, asking if he could possibly make it for me in a type of leather that was NOT one of the options listed on the web site. Yup, that's right… the email went directly to Marco Massaccesi, the owner of the company, and wouldja believe, I had the loveliest reply from him by the next morning saying that, yes, of course he could do that.
> 
> So now there's a special bag being made, just for me, in a little atelier in the Marche region of Italy.


You're right I have one...well I just counted and I have nine!  Yay that you finally pulled the trigger!  Isn't it extra nice that you can tweak a component here and there to come up with a bag that is exactly how you want it!!


----------



## Porschenality

I’m not familiar with the rules in here or what is currently going on... but does anyone know the challenge for October?


----------



## dcooney4

Porschenality said:


> I’m not familiar with the rules in here or what is currently going on... but does anyone know the challenge for October?


I don't think we have any rules in this thread other than just be kind to one another. I don't recall if we have any challenges yet for October. We usually put out a few to choose from or to do all, so feel free to add one.


----------



## Porschenality

dcooney4 said:


> I don't think we have any rules in this thread other than just be kind to one another. I don't recall if we have any challenges yet for October. We usually put out a few to choose from or to do all, so feel free to add one.


Ok thanks. I’ll wait to see if one gets put in place for October.


----------



## inkfade

ElainePG said:


> Those both look fabulous!
> 
> My plaid Marc Jacobs strap arrived yesterday, and I couldn't be happier. I could never figure out why I resisted carrying that particular bag (Marc Jacobs 54 Mini). Then a couple of weeks ago I had an "aha" moment and realized that the strap was much too thin for the weight of the bag. The balance was waaaaaay off! Life is too short to wear clothes that hurt. Tight shoes, unbalanced handbags, scratchy wool sweaters; you get the picture.
> 
> Then when you posted about finding a strap on Etsy, I went searching there too, for my Mulberry Double Zip bag. Another great bag with a too-narrow strap. I think I may have purchased from the same seller as you, and I just received an email yesterday that the strap is on its way.



How exciting! I didn't know how drastically a mere strap would change how I viewed and wore my bags. I enjoy carrying them much more now than I did when I was still using the original straps. Not only are they more comfortable, but they give the bag a little pop.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Congratulations Elaine, I can’t wait to see your bespoke bag!


Thank you! From what I've heard on the MM threads, special orders take a couple of months. So… maybe mid-November. Just in time for Thanksgiving here in the U.S.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> You're right I have one...well I just counted and I have nine!  Yay that you finally pulled the trigger!  Isn't it extra nice that you can tweak a component here and there to come up with a bag that is exactly how you want it!!


I love the ability to tweak, so that the bag will truly meet my needs. And then, on top of that, the wonderful back-and-forth emails with Marco made the experience so special.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Oops.
> 
> I bought a bag.
> 
> Did anyone read the post on The Purse Blog about Massaccesi bags? I've been dithering about these bags for years. I'm pretty sure that @msd_bags has one (or more???) and I've been so tempted by the thought that his bags can be customized. Not only choice of leather color, hardware, and lining (which is already pretty amazing!) but also things like strap length and extra pockets. Strap length is a biggie for me, since I find most bag straps to be much too long. My preferred strap drop is 18", and that's difficult to find.
> 
> At any rate, I found a bag that I think is simply gorgeous, and I sent an email to Marco, asking if he could possibly make it for me in a type of leather that was NOT one of the options listed on the web site. Yup, that's right… the email went directly to Marco Massaccesi, the owner of the company, and wouldja believe, I had the loveliest reply from him by the next morning saying that, yes, of course he could do that.
> 
> So now there's a special bag being made, just for me, in a little atelier in the Marche region of Italy.


Congratulations! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations! *I can't wait to see it!*


Me, too! This is the first time I've ordered a bespoke bag (I'm not in the Hermès SO league) so it was a bit of a leap of faith, but the Massaccesi threads on tPF are a wealth of information. It was such fun to feel a bit like a handbag designer!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! This is the first time I've ordered a bespoke bag (I'm not in the Hermès SO league) so it was a bit of a leap of faith, but the Massaccesi threads on tPF are a wealth of information. It was such fun to feel a bit like a handbag designer!


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Sparkletastic said:


> Also, I’ve been to Paris (and other cities in France) many times and I’ve seen the French (including a few of my French family members - SMH!) wear any number of things. There is a mystique about Parisians that I think was once earned but, now, sadly, not so much. I was honestly quite disappointed in the level of “chic” I saw the last time I was there. Most people’s attire was “meh” to me.
> 
> That being said, you won’t see as much of the saggy, shapeless clothes, ratty shorts, “I just threw this on because it’s comfortable” careless wear that we see (unfortunately) see so much of in the states.


Every time I go to Vegas I'm astonished at how..._not_ glamorous most people are. I mean, how many times have I gone now-- and had the exact same reaction every freaking time.

I don't even watch TV. I'm not sure where this idea comes from that everyone looks like a showgirl in Versace or the guys are effortlessly cool. I must have watched a show or movie as a 20something while drunk in college and it got hard coded in there.


----------



## Joule

Elaine, I'm happy for you and your new bag. Cheers to you. 
Also: Bag 4. Almost identical to Bag 1, except for the color. I'm predictable that way.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> What non bag / wardrobe hobbies are you pursuing? For me, I recently decided to get serious about learning a second language. (this is embarrassingly past due)
> 
> I knew the bare basics of French because my dad’s family is from there. Over the years I’ve tried to chat with cousins. But, they quickly give up on me and switch to English because I knew so little French.
> 
> Well, I’m tired of being a monoglot so, I’ve been studying a couple hours a day for the past couple of months. (combo textbook, apps and audio lessons) It’s going fairly well / easily.  I’m completely motivated. It will be a lifelong pursuit but, lots of fun.
> 
> I also promised myself I’ll learn at least one other language in the next 5 years as well. I’m not sure what that would be. Given where I live, Spanish would make “sense” but, I have zero interest.  The ones that seem intriguing to me are Portuguese, Mandarin, Malay and Swahili - all for different reasons.  But, given how hard it is to speak Mandarin for a native English speaker, I doubt that will be one I choose.
> 
> I’d love to hear what language you think should be my #3 and why?
> 
> Also, what languages do you speak? How did you learn them and how do you use them?



Keep going with the French, it's just familiarity and persistence. In addition to formal language classes or courses, you can pick up more by switching to the French version of Global brands you usually shop like Chanel, you may find that  because you're so familiar with the layout you can guess the meanings. Watch French films and Youtube vids or English ones with French subtitles. 

I speak (or used to) and write 5 languages, 2 of those have a very different alphabet to English but I've lived in different countries and it's much easier if you've lived in a place. It actually takes ages for me to acclimatise to someone suddenly holding a conversation in a place and context I'm usually speaking English. Mandarin would make sense to learn because many of the students I teach are Chinese and speak it for business (if not their native dialect) and struggle with their English but I'd love to learn Japanese. I've forgotten a lot of my Norwegian and German and like you recoil when someone tries to converse with me, I'm down to monosyllables.


----------



## papertiger

Apologies everyone, I've been away. Piles of things to get through. 

Sept total 
Bags
1 in (see next post) 
1 out (donated)

I'm also thinking about selling my LV XL wheeled garment carrier, it's just so big and for another life. I don't think I'll get much for it. I used to just enjoy looking at it stored with things but I'm not sure anymore. I'm still not sure though, it'll be my last piece of LV (besides RTW).

Also out a HUGE bag of clothes donated and a big vintage dress sold (shipped today)


----------



## papertiger

Presenting my new-to-me Hermes Etain/Black Maxi size Double Sens

I've taken it out a few times and it seems to be proving very useful. I have no problem using the Etain while the sun's shining and turning it black-side-out for grey days.


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> *Sold a bag! An old balenciaga that I have been trying to sell for years. The woman seemed to love it too so that makes me happy*. I have one bag on hold still and another for sale.
> 
> I slacked off tracking bag usage, so going to start that up again as of Sept 1 and track for a year. Anything not used much I will question it’s reason for being in my closet. I want to track jewelry too but I wil wait until I trim down what I have.
> 
> How do folks sell their non designer fine jewelry? Take to a pawn shop or reseller? Not sure there is much of a market for this stuff. My Tiffany and h jewelry I have been using a consignor for.



That's so wonderful, it's going to be a cherished prize for someone.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I am contemplating one of these two. They also have a shoulder strap. What do you think? Tell me the truth yay or nay?



I like the OB better but they do remind me a little bit of a pared down Celine Luggage. I think they will be a useful size though


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> another Legend of the Fall - BV Messenger (Runway piece)



Beautiful colour


----------



## papertiger

inkfade said:


> My time to shine this week! Coach was what got me into designer stuff, though the majority of my very small collection is still Coach--including slgs. I just really love their glovetanned leather and as you'll see, I'm a big fan of their dinosaurs! My collection from Coach includes bags, slgs, jewelry, bag charms, and keychains.
> 
> View attachment 4547341
> 
> View attachment 4547342
> 
> Nylon wristlet from the outlet that I abused the heck out of for I believe close to a full year, and men's zippered card case
> 
> View attachment 4547343
> 
> Woolly wristlet (color is flax), and slim wallet in dark berry
> 
> View attachment 4547344
> 
> From left to right: key fob in metallic mauve with star rivets, key fob in black glovetanned with star rivets, stickman charm, men's key fob (I actually have two of these and keep one held as a back-up), Woolly hangtag (also have two of these), and Rexy 2D charm
> 
> View attachment 4547345
> 
> Nolita 19 wristlet in glovetanned black (I have only used this one a few times since purchasing some years ago, so will likely sell it soon)
> 
> View attachment 4547346
> 
> Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle
> 
> View attachment 4547347
> 
> Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
> 
> View attachment 4547348
> 
> Nomad crossbody in aubergine
> 
> View attachment 4547349
> 
> My collection of Coach dinosaur charms and necklaces! (this is an old pic)
> From left to right: Rexy in gunmetal, Woolly in black.gold, Woolly in gold, and Rexy in black/gold. The black/gold necklaces came as necklaces and the all black and all gold charms I put on chains to wear as necklaces. These are my favorite pieces of jewelry.
> I also have the Coach silver tea rose charm as a necklace (old pic from my reveal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I believe that is all of my Coach collection! I will be adding to it here in a few days, as I just purchased a preloved Nomad crossbody in the dark denim color. This will finally complete the Nomad collection I've been assembling!
> 
> Thank you for reading!!



Your Nomads are gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Day 23 of my challenge - carrying the Just Campagne and wearing dark red pants, a cream and dark red striped top, dark red velvet flats and an H moussie Tourbillon - I’m attaching a picture of it that shows the fabulous changeant. No filter on this picture either!
> View attachment 4547535
> 
> I’m going to have to break my challenge - and at the very end of it too! But it’s unavoidable, we received an invitation to a wine dinner in Chicago and we’re going up a day early. Which means we’ll be doing a lot of walking, and 2 dinners at very nice restaurants... which means I need a really nice bag I can carry crossbody.
> None of my 4 choices can be carried crossbody...
> I think I’ll bring the Kelly!
> (Wotta way to break my challenge though!  )



Stunning changeant, it must be like wrapping yourself in a cool flame 

Rules are made to be broken!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Not positive yet, either a pair of black booties, or ooo - I have a pair of Cole Haan Zerogrand Oxfords in navy - they would be perfect with jeans! And a good way to determine if they go to Paris!
> Yes - it's cold in Chicago in the winter! I think it's the wind off the lake that makes it so wicked. Cold and damp - brrrrrrrrrr…
> Edited to ask - what do you guys think about wearing a black purse and navy shoes or visa-versa? I read on a blog, or saw on a vlog - that Parisians *never* do that…. really? I'm not wanting to bring 2 purses to Paris… but I did think about wearing the Cole Haan oxfords with my K - but will I be making a major faux pas?



Parisians _do _do _that _and Yves Saint Laurent was/is famous for the combo. It's terribly chic and very city-smart. Brown and black is actually harder in the UK because tradition dictates brown = country, black = city and combining the two meant you couldn't afford appropriate wear for either and had to make do Nearly everything that came in black also came in navy too. Did you know the first 'Tuxedo' was made for the Prince of Wales in the 1860s and was navy? I know, I'm full of useless info ha ha. Hermes has a Tuxedo jacket this season, navy with black lapels. 

I think we've had this conversation before ( @ElainePG ). Navy is flat blue with black added for a deep shade, any colour mixed with a lot of black works with black, it's just low contrast so you may want to just 'flick in' a little bit of pop colour, just a bright lipstick, emerald earrings or pink shoe to underline that the combo is fashion-meant and not an accident.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Oops.
> 
> I bought a bag.
> 
> Did anyone read the post on The Purse Blog about Massaccesi bags? I've been dithering about these bags for years. I'm pretty sure that @msd_bags has one (or more???) and I've been so tempted by the thought that his bags can be customized. Not only choice of leather color, hardware, and lining (which is already pretty amazing!) but also things like strap length and extra pockets. Strap length is a biggie for me, since I find most bag straps to be much too long. My preferred strap drop is 18", and that's difficult to find.
> 
> At any rate, I found a bag that I think is simply gorgeous, and I sent an email to Marco, asking if he could possibly make it for me in a type of leather that was NOT one of the options listed on the web site. Yup, that's right… the email went directly to Marco Massaccesi, the owner of the company, and wouldja believe, I had the loveliest reply from him by the next morning saying that, yes, of course he could do that.
> 
> So now there's a special bag being made, just for me, in a little atelier in the Marche region of Italy.



Can't wait to see 

P.S. I love the oops!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Parisians _do _do _that _and Yves Saint Laurent was/is famous for the combo. It's terribly chic and very city-smart. Brown and black is actually harder in the UK because tradition dictates brown = country, black = city and combining the two meant you couldn't afford appropriate wear for either and had to make do Nearly everything that came in black also came in navy too. Did you know the first 'Tuxedo' was made for the Prince of Wales in the 1860s and was navy? I know, I'm full of useless info ha ha. Hermes has a Tuxedo jacket this season, navy with black lapels.
> 
> I think we've had this conversation before ( @ElainePG ). Navy is flat blue with black added for a deep shade, any colour mixed with a lot of black works with black, it's just low contrast so you may want to just 'flick in' a little bit of pop colour, just a bright lipstick, emerald earrings or pink shoe to underline that the combo is fashion-meant and not an accident.


Excellent! I’m so glad to know this!
Thank you... and... I *think* I need a pair of emerald earrings!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Apologies everyone, I've been away. Piles of things to get through.
> 
> Sept total
> Bags
> 1 in (see next post)
> 1 out (donated)
> 
> I'm also thinking about selling my LV XL wheeled garment carrier, it's just so big and for another life. I don't think I'll get much for it. I used to just enjoy looking at it stored with things but I'm not sure anymore. I'm still not sure though, it'll be my last piece of LV (besides RTW).
> 
> Also out a HUGE bag of clothes donated and a big vintage dress sold (shipped today)


Welcome back papertiger! Congratulations on your vintage dress sale and cleaning out your closet.



papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me Hermes Etain/Black Maxi size Double Sens
> 
> I've taken it out a few times and it seems to be proving very useful. I have no problem using the Etain while the sun's shining and turning it black-side-out for grey days.


Congratulations on your DS. Perfect combination black and Etain, so versatile. What are the dimensions of the maxi DS?


----------



## lynne_ross

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me Hermes Etain/Black Maxi size Double Sens
> 
> I've taken it out a few times and it seems to be proving very useful. I have no problem using the Etain while the sun's shining and turning it black-side-out for grey days.


Lovely bag. Looks like a great alternative to my neverful which I use for work.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me Hermes Etain/Black Maxi size Double Sens
> 
> I've taken it out a few times and it seems to be proving very useful. I have no problem using the Etain while the sun's shining and turning it black-side-out for grey days.


Congratulations! It should be very versatile!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me Hermes Etain/Black Maxi size Double Sens
> 
> I've taken it out a few times and it seems to be proving very useful. I have no problem using the Etain while the sun's shining and turning it black-side-out for grey days.


This is a beautiful color. How it glows in the sun! And I just love the way the leather drapes.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Parisians _do _do _that _and Yves Saint Laurent was/is famous for the combo. It's terribly chic and very city-smart. Brown and black is actually harder in the UK because tradition dictates brown = country, black = city and combining the two meant you couldn't afford appropriate wear for either and had to make do Nearly everything that came in black also came in navy too. Did you know the first 'Tuxedo' was made for the Prince of Wales in the 1860s and was navy? I know, I'm full of useless info ha ha. Hermes has a Tuxedo jacket this season, navy with black lapels.
> 
> I think we've had this conversation before ( @ElainePG ). Navy is flat blue with black added for a deep shade, any colour mixed with a lot of black works with black, it's just low contrast so you may want to just 'flick in' a little bit of pop colour, just a bright lipstick, emerald earrings or pink shoe to underline that the combo is fashion-meant and not an accident.


I love your wealth of facts! Such a fascinating history behind not mixing brown & black in the UK.

I remember that we've discussed combining blue and black, but I don't remember that navy is flat blue with black added. So that's a good rationale behind combining the two colors in an outfit if… as you say… you toss something else into the mix to show that you didn't get dressed in the dark and reached for the wrong shirt!


----------



## muchstuff

So this Sunday starts the next round, I believe it's Chanel, Chloe, and Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Welcome back papertiger! Congratulations on your vintage dress sale and cleaning out your closet.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your DS. Perfect combination black and Etain, so versatile. What are the dimensions of the maxi DS?



Thank you so much

Just got out my tape measure and it's approx 50cm wideest point (height 46cm).


----------



## papertiger

lynne_ross said:


> Lovely bag. Looks like a great alternative to my neverful which I use for work.



 they're a similar shape.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I love your wealth of facts! Such a fascinating history behind not mixing brown & black in the UK.
> 
> I remember that we've discussed combining blue and black, but I don't remember that navy is flat blue with black added. So that's a good rationale behind combining the two colors in an outfit if… as you say… you toss something else into the mix to show that you didn't get dressed in the dark and reached for the wrong shirt!



I frequently get dressed in the dark, I use it as my excuse for many outfits ha ha.

Many colours in tints and shades can work together in different combinations but yes, inky darks work together well because they have the black in common but most people need a little sizzle and pop to provide a point of focus.


----------



## papertiger

Sadly, I have no Coach to show anybody but I love their traditional Saddlebag with the leather interior. It's been hard not to click it into my basket online.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Just got out my tape measure and it's approx 50cm wideest point (height 46cm).


Thanks pt, I was familiar with the 36 cm and 45 cm. Your DS looks fabulous and Etain is one of my favourite colours.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This is a beautiful color. How it glows in the sun! And I just love the way the leather drapes.



Thank you 

The leather is so fabulous, I've never tried Sikkim leather before now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Is anyone else having problems doing multi quote?  Forgive me for multiple posts as I quote people individually.


----------



## msd_bags

A bit late, I only have 1 Coach bag - Parker.  But I’ve seen recent releases and I might add more in the future.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> A bit late, I only have 1 Coach bag - Parker.  But I’ve seen recent releases and I might add more in the future.
> View attachment 4552238


I wish I could manage flap bags...


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I wish I could manage flap bags...


It’s a special use bag for me. I could probably use this 1 whole day, but not daily.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> A bit late, I only have 1 Coach bag - Parker.  But I’ve seen recent releases and I might add more in the future.
> View attachment 4552238


This is gorgeous!!! Is the Parker a new style?


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> I wish I could manage flap bags...


There are flap bags and then then are flappity flap flap bags. I can’t handle a floppy flap - I just want to yell “Get outta the way - jeepers!” 
I had a Longchamp Paris Rocks - cute, great size and a fab lining (I know no one but you sees that but it makes a difference) - but I got rid of it because the flap was a flappity flap flap. 
Now a sturdy flap - like the H Kelly, the Gucci Padlock, the Coach Saddle - behaves itself. It lifts up neatly and easily. No fuss, no muss. You don’t have to fasten them, they can be left loose and still look good. Thank goodness. 
Of course this is just my opinion, but if you don’t like flaps, stay away from the LC Paris Rocks!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> There are flap bags and then then are flappity flap flap bags. I can’t handle a floppy flap - I just want to yell “Get outta the way - jeepers!”
> I had a Longchamp Paris Rocks - cute, great size and a fab lining (I know no one but you sees that but it makes a difference) - but I got rid of it because the flap was a flappity flap flap.
> Now a sturdy flap - like the H Kelly, the Gucci Padlock, the Coach Saddle - behaves itself. It lifts up neatly and easily. No fuss, no muss. You don’t have to fasten them, they can be left loose and still look good. Thank goodness.
> Of course this is just my opinion, but if you don’t like flaps, stay away from the LC Paris Rocks!


Duly noted! I'm the same with a satchel as I am with flaps, my brain stops working and I seem to need at least one more hand to function


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Is the Parker a new style?


I got her about a year ago in the boutique at Kuala Lumpur during a trip. I’m not sure how old or new a model it was then though.


----------



## jbags07

essiedub said:


> For Celine week
> 
> This is like a briefcase with chains. Here it is all zipped up.
> 
> View attachment 4549644
> 
> Here is the pink interior!  And all my junk.
> View attachment 4549643
> 
> 
> This is the fortune cookie shape if I didn’t carry file folders. It can be quite cute this way.
> View attachment 4549646
> 
> 
> Leather is chewy and scrumptious. This is a discipline bag. Looks much better zipped so harder to use for my day-to-day “chuck it all into tote” lifestyle...but I'm putting the effort in


Wow. What a beautiful, elegant bag....


----------



## Joule

Cookiefiend said:


> There are flap bags and then then are flappity flap flap bags. I can’t handle a floppy flap - I just want to yell “Get outta the way - jeepers!”
> I had a Longchamp Paris Rocks - cute, great size and a fab lining (I know no one but you sees that but it makes a difference) - but I got rid of it because the flap was a flappity flap flap.
> Now a sturdy flap - like the H Kelly, the Gucci Padlock, the Coach Saddle - behaves itself. It lifts up neatly and easily. No fuss, no muss. You don’t have to fasten them, they can be left loose and still look good. Thank goodness.
> Of course this is just my opinion, but if you don’t like flaps, stay away from the LC Paris Rocks!


“Flappity-flap-flap"


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> So this Sunday starts the next round, I believe it's Chanel, Chloe, and Dooney & Bourke.


I have none of these, so I’ll watch from the side lines! 
I am curious about Chanel, so please talk about what’s so amazing about them... and about the double flap.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sept - sold 1 bag, one on layaway (so sold?), and sent 1 to consignment 
Also sold 3 Hermes bracelets and send 1 more and some Tiffany jewelry to consignment. 
Slowly cleaning out closet. Need to do a full sweep of the closet but been busy and/or sick on weekends.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I have none of these, so I’ll watch from the side lines!
> I am curious about Chanel, so please talk about what’s so amazing about them... and about the double flap.


Yes, I'd love to hear about the double flap as well. It is the only thing standing between me and a Reissue.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Sept - sold 1 bag, one on layaway (so sold?), and sent 1 to consignment
> Also sold 3 Hermes bracelets and send 1 more and some Tiffany jewelry to consignment.
> Slowly cleaning out closet. Need to do a full sweep of the closet but been busy and/or sick on weekends.


Those are really good stats. But I'm sorry to hear you've been sick…


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> I have none of these, so I’ll watch from the side lines!
> I am curious about Chanel, so please talk about what’s so amazing about them... and about the double flap.


I’m the wrong person to discuss Chanel. I do have three bags that I purchased pre- loved  but none are flap bags. And while the quality is good ( these are older bags) I have other brands that are equally as good. I’d be interested in hearing a Chanel expert’s opinion myself!


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Those are really good stats. But I'm sorry to hear you've been sick…


Thanks! Start of school year is so rough on me with my kids bringing home all these new germs


----------



## tenKrat

I haven't posted in a long time, but I pop in when I get a chance.  In a hectic season of life at the moment.  Saw that it is brand showcase time.  Belated post on my Bottega Veneta bags.  Seeing everyone's collection is fun, so I will share when I can.  

Update:  I haven't bought any premier handbags in a long while, but I ordered several Massaccesi handbags in the last few months thinking the brand would be no more.  So glad it's sticking around.

Nodinis - Irish; rose gold metallic, silver metallic



LE runway bag (no name in Geranium color); Boston bag in dark grey; small Monaco in Canard



Iron bags - bronze metallic; platinum metallic


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta 
Cervo Loops - Grey; Desert rose



Gardas - Camel; Espresso



Large Veneta; clutch wallet in Camel



Shoulder handbag in lizard; Disco in Toscana


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta
Large Veneta in New Steel cervo



Baseball loop in Bordeaux cervo



Large Veneta in Dahlia


----------



## tenKrat

My one Celine, Micro Luggage in Ink calfskin


----------



## tenKrat

Coach Rogue x Disney


----------



## tenKrat

Found the last of my Bottega Venetas.  I love this little bag.


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Found the last of my Bottega Venetas.  I love this little bag.
> View attachment 4552676


Great collection!


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> Found the last of my Bottega Venetas.  I love this little bag.
> View attachment 4552676


Great to see you tenKrat! Gorgeous collection- my favourites are your Bordeaux Cervo Baseball Loop and your New Steel Cervo Large Veneta.


----------



## ElainePG

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! Start of school year is so rough on me with my kids *bringing home all these new germs*



Yes, classrooms are super germy places! When I graduated from college, I taught elementary school for 5 years before going on for an advanced degree and changing careers. Yikes, I was sick all the time!!!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I pop in when I get a chance.  In a hectic season of life at the moment.  Saw that it is brand showcase time.  Belated post on my Bottega Veneta bags.  Seeing everyone's collection is fun, so I will share when I can.
> 
> Update:  I haven't bought any premier handbags in a long while, but I ordered several Massaccesi handbags in the last few months thinking the brand would be no more.  So glad it's sticking around.
> 
> Nodinis - Irish; rose gold metallic, silver metallic
> View attachment 4552656
> 
> 
> LE runway bag (no name in Geranium color); Boston bag in dark grey; small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4552658
> 
> 
> Iron bags - bronze metallic; platinum metallic
> View attachment 4552659


What a stunning BV intrecciato collection, @tenKrat . I'm especially in love with the bronze metallic.

I've just ordered a bespoke Massaccesi bag in bronze; I was suddenly desperate for that color, and couldn't find a thing in the stores.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Coach Rogue x Disney
> View attachment 4552675


I remember when you got this. It's so cute! Do you find that you carry it often?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Presenting my new-to-me Hermes Etain/Black Maxi size Double Sens
> 
> I've taken it out a few times and it seems to be proving very useful. I have no problem using the Etain while the sun's shining and turning it black-side-out for grey days.


Looks like a fabulous tote.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> A bit late, I only have 1 Coach bag - Parker.  But I’ve seen recent releases and I might add more in the future.
> View attachment 4552238


I love the look of this.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta
> Cervo Loops - Grey; Desert rose
> View attachment 4552665
> 
> 
> Gardas - Camel; Espresso
> View attachment 4552666
> 
> 
> Large Veneta; clutch wallet in Camel
> View attachment 4552667
> 
> 
> Shoulder handbag in lizard; Disco in Toscana
> View attachment 4552668


Love your selections. Simply stunning!


----------



## msd_bags

@tenKrat  what a collection!! Love your BVs!

And I’ve warmed up to the Celine Luggage lately and yours is a beautiful color!


----------



## muchstuff

My three Chanel bags...

On the Road Hobo



Square Quilted Hobo



Diamond Stitch Drawstring Hobo


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> My three Chanel bags...
> 
> On the Road Hobo
> View attachment 4553168
> 
> 
> Square Quilted Hobo
> View attachment 4553169
> 
> 
> Diamond Stitch Drawstring Hobo
> View attachment 4553170


Cool black Chanel Hobos! Do you find yourself using one more often than the others?


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Cool black Chanel Hobos! Do you find yourself using one more often than the others?


Since I purchased the second and third ones during the summer I've yet to carry them, I think of them as fall/winter bags.  I carry smaller bags mostly in the summer, as big bags on my frame need to have more clothing around them. My daughter has made claim to the on the road hobo when I tire of it . (I told her I'd leave it to her in my will. She thought for a moment then asked me if it came with a black strap as well).


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Since I purchased the second and third ones during the summer I've yet to carry them, I think of them as fall/winter bags.  I carry smaller bags mostly in the summer, as big bags on my frame need to have more clothing around them. My daughter has made claim to the on the road hobo when I tire of it . (I told her I'd leave it to her in my will. She thought for a moment then asked me if it came with a black strap as well).


Ah yes, I totally get you on the big coats and big bags theme. Your daughter has good taste and you’re both funny.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> My three Chanel bags...
> 
> On the Road Hobo
> View attachment 4553168
> 
> 
> Square Quilted Hobo
> View attachment 4553169
> 
> 
> Diamond Stitch Drawstring Hobo
> View attachment 4553170


Love these!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I'd love to hear about the double flap as well. It is the only thing standing between me and a Reissue.


What are your questions? I might be able to answer them. I have 2 single flap and 2 double flap Chanels.  And my Reissue is my favorite, its a fabulous bag to carry....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Love these!


Thanks!


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> I love the look.





Joule said:


> This is beautiful.





Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous style and color.





Cookiefiend said:


> Oooo - love that pink lining! Isn’t it fun when it’s full and zipped up all proper, then opens to a fun pink interior!
> I like it!





More bags said:


> Fabulous bag, great colour and I love the surprise pink interior. What a cool style!





ElainePG said:


> This is a fabulous bag! I especially love it in the "fortune cookie" shape.





jbags07 said:


> Wow. What a beautiful, elegant bag....



Thank you all for your nice comments and for all the “likes”. I can’t  remember the name of the bag (it’s driving me batty) and I can’t  find the paperwork. Erg. I’ve asked for help in the Celine forum but so far, no response. I know there was later iteration that was called the fortune cookie bag..this was the predecessor.


----------



## essiedub

Here is another Celine. This is the Blade bag. It can be worn with black shoes cuz it has the contrast black strap and is a flap but not a flippity flap bag @Cookiefiend ! The single strap (and ya know how I prefer a single strap) can be lengthened or shortened in a snap (pun intended) see the snaps?  I usually don't like dividers in my bag, but this works  pretty well. I really like the elevated phone pocket inside. This doesn't carry file folders so it’s not an everyday jobsite bag but for dressy travel, it’s pretty effective with must enough interior zip pockets to keep things secure and organized  Again a “discipline” bag cuz I have to clasp the flap..


----------



## tenKrat

muchstuff said:


> Great collection!


Thanks, my fellow BVette



More bags said:


> Great to see you tenKrat! Gorgeous collection- my favourites are your Bordeaux Cervo Baseball Loop and your New Steel Cervo Large Veneta.


Hello, @More bags, thanks. My favorite hobos are the BV cervo ones. 



ElainePG said:


> What a stunning BV intrecciato collection, @tenKrat . I'm especially in love with the bronze metallic.
> 
> I've just ordered a bespoke Massaccesi bag in bronze; I was suddenly desperate for that color, and couldn't find a thing in the stores.


Thanks, @ElainePG. One of the things I love about Bottega Veneta is their intrecciato. It’s a beautiful technique to showcase the leather and a simple bag design. 

I’m thrilled that you are giving Massaccesi a try. I hope to hear that your first bag meets/exceeds your expectations. 



dcooney4 said:


> Love your selections. Simply stunning!


Thanks, @dcooney4 



msd_bags said:


> @tenKrat  what a collection!! Love your BVs!
> 
> And I’ve warmed up to the Celine Luggage lately and yours is a beautiful color!


Hi, @msd_bags, thanks. I like a dark, saturated blue, too.


----------



## tenKrat

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4553535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another Celine. This is the Blade bag. It can be worn with black shoes cuz it has the contrast black strap and is a flap but not a flippity flap bag @Cookiefiend ! The single strap (and ya know how I prefer a single strap) can be lengthened or shortened in a snap (pun intended) see the snaps?  I usually don't like dividers in my bag, but this works  pretty well. I really like the elevated phone pocket inside. This doesn't carry file folders so it’s not an everyday jobsite bag but for dressy travel, it’s pretty effective with must enough interior zip pockets to keep things secure and organized  Again a “discipline” bag cuz I have to clasp the flap..
> 
> View attachment 4553536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553534


A black and blue handbag is elegant. Very pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> My three Chanel bags...
> 
> On the Road Hobo
> View attachment 4553168
> 
> 
> Square Quilted Hobo
> View attachment 4553169
> 
> 
> Diamond Stitch Drawstring Hobo
> View attachment 4553170


Never before have I wanted to reach out and touch a Chanel bag. These just look so soft and fabulous.


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4553535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another Celine. This is the Blade bag. It can be worn with black shoes cuz it has the contrast black strap and is a flap but not a flippity flap bag @Cookiefiend ! The single strap (and ya know how I prefer a single strap) can be lengthened or shortened in a snap (pun intended) see the snaps?  I usually don't like dividers in my bag, but this works  pretty well. I really like the elevated phone pocket inside. This doesn't carry file folders so it’s not an everyday jobsite bag but for dressy travel, it’s pretty effective with must enough interior zip pockets to keep things secure and organized  Again a “discipline” bag cuz I have to clasp the flap..
> 
> View attachment 4553536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553534


Love the clean lines on this.


----------



## dcooney4

I can’t believe it is the end of the month. I thought I would be purchasing something special this month but I only bought the tiny Coach Crossbody that I wore on my cruise. September stats!
1 bag in 
5 bags out
0 slgs in
1 slgs out
0 sport bags in
1 sport bag out. 
This is the smallest my bag collection has been in years. It feels so good, How are you.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Never before have I wanted to reach out and touch a Chanel bag. These just look so soft and fabulous.


TBH the leather doesn't wow me (I don't know what it is with me and Chanel). I love the styles but prefer the leather on my Bals and my BVs!


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4553535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another Celine. This is the Blade bag. It can be worn with black shoes cuz it has the contrast black strap and is a flap but not a flippity flap bag @Cookiefiend ! The single strap (and ya know how I prefer a single strap) can be lengthened or shortened in a snap (pun intended) see the snaps?  I usually don't like dividers in my bag, but this works  pretty well. I really like the elevated phone pocket inside. This doesn't carry file folders so it’s not an everyday jobsite bag but for dressy travel, it’s pretty effective with must enough interior zip pockets to keep things secure and organized  Again a “discipline” bag cuz I have to clasp the flap..
> 
> View attachment 4553536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553534


I don't know a thing about Celine, but this Blade bag is very sharp (pun intended!). I love the contrasting blue and black, and the inside zippers don't look overly fussy. Just enough to keep everything organized.

Those snaps on the strap are such a useful feature. I have the same thing on my Fendi BTW.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> What are your questions? I might be able to answer them. I have 2 single flap and 2 double flap Chanels.  And my Reissue is my favorite, its a fabulous bag to carry....


I guess I'd like to know the purpose of that inside flap, since I've never seen one IRL. You open up the bag, and instead of seeing the inside of the bag, like in a regular flap bag, you see… a second flap? Why? Is it to protect the contents of the bag? Does it function as a divider? Can you slip anything behind that inside flap, or is it attached at the back? Does having the inside flap mean that when you open the bag, you then have to open the inside flap too (two steps instead of one) or does it pop open on its own?

Or am I overthinking this?


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I guess I'd like to know the purpose of that inside flap, since I've never seen one IRL. You open up the bag, and instead of seeing the inside of the bag, like in a regular flap bag, you see… a second flap? Why? Is it to protect the contents of the bag? Does it function as a divider? Can you slip anything behind that inside flap, or is it attached at the back? Does having the inside flap mean that when you open the bag, you then have to open the inside flap too (two steps instead of one) or does it pop open on its own?
> 
> Or am I overthinking this?


You’ve just articulated what I’ve always wondered...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> You’ve just articulated what I’ve always wondered...


+1


----------



## Kimbashop

I know that Coach was featured last week but I'm just getting around to posting some of mine.

Vintage Coach Legacy slim duffle, Medium, 9816. I will never part with this bag. The perfect travel companion with that old-school saddle leather. Please ignore the wet mark under the bag -- my dog came back from a walk and sat there! I only noticed it after I snapped the photos.





Coach Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase e6e-4420. I used this early in my career. Gorgeous bag, made in Italy. I always felt so put together carrying this bag to conferences. Also comes with a crossbody/shoulder strap, which makes it so easy to carry.




Coach Legacy Garcia E0893-12705m. I may be parting with this bag soon as I don't use her as much as I should. Such a lovely, functional bag with that gorgeous, striped legacy lining.




Coach Key Fob, recently acquired. Don't know what print this is but found it in a local second-hand shop. My dog seems to love it too (it is not in her mouth; she is resting her nose on top of it)!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I know that Coach was featured last week but I'm just getting around to posting some of mine.
> 
> Vintage Coach Legacy slim duffle, Medium, 9816. I will never part with this bag. The perfect travel companion with that old-school saddle leather. Please ignore the wet mark under the bag -- my dog came back from a walk and sat there! I only noticed it after I snapped the photos.
> 
> View attachment 4553776
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase e6e-4420. I used this earlier in my career. Gorgeous bag, made in Italy. I always felt so put together carrying this bag to conferences.
> 
> View attachment 4553777
> 
> 
> Coach Legacy Garcia E0893-12705m. I may be parting with this bag soon as I don't use her as much as I should. Such a lovely, functional bag with that gorgeous, striped legacy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4553778
> 
> 
> Coach Key Fob, recently acquired. Don't know what print this is but found it in a local second-hand shop. My dog seems to love it too (it is not in her mouth; she is resting her nose on top of it)!
> 
> View attachment 4553781


Great bags and I love your doggo . There'a a bag very similar to your first one, the Legacy duffle, on our local craigslist. I should take a closer look.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> TBH the leather doesn't wow me (I don't know what it is with me and Chanel). I love the styles but prefer the leather on my Bals and my BVs!


I am surprised it looks so soft in the picture.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I know that Coach was featured last week but I'm just getting around to posting some of mine.
> 
> Vintage Coach Legacy slim duffle, Medium, 9816. I will never part with this bag. The perfect travel companion with that old-school saddle leather. Please ignore the wet mark under the bag -- my dog came back from a walk and sat there! I only noticed it after I snapped the photos.
> 
> View attachment 4553776
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase e6e-4420. I used this earlier in my career. Gorgeous bag, made in Italy. I always felt so put together carrying this bag to conferences.
> 
> View attachment 4553777
> 
> 
> Coach Legacy Garcia E0893-12705m. I may be parting with this bag soon as I don't use her as much as I should. Such a lovely, functional bag with that gorgeous, striped legacy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4553778
> 
> 
> Coach Key Fob, recently acquired. Don't know what print this is but found it in a local second-hand shop. My dog seems to love it too (it is not in her mouth; she is resting her nose on top of it)!
> 
> View attachment 4553781


Beautiful bags but I adore your lab.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I am surprised it looks so soft in the picture.


It's not particularly soft. The centre bag is the softest but the On the Road bag is quite tough and the last one is actually fairly stiff.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> It's not particularly soft. The centre bag is the softest but the On the Road bag is quite tough and the last one is actually fairly stiff.


Wow ! Interesting!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Wow ! Interesting!


None of them are caviar leather, I don't know if that's a very soft feeling leather or not. I really know very little about Chanel and since most of the bags are structured I haven't seen a ton of info on the styles I like. Plus anything I buy is older because price. But I do like the construction of the bags, I wouldn't turn down a fourth one. (Chanel experts please close yours ears, I'm sorry I sound like a total newbie which I really am ).


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags but I adore your lab.



Thanks! She is a cutie. 



muchstuff said:


> Great bags and I love your doggo . There'a a bag very similar to your first one, the Legacy duffle, on our local craigslist. I should take a closer look.



She couldn't help herself when she saw me focus my attention on the key fob. She wanted to be the focus of my gaze! 

I love the legacy slim duffle, although I wish I had the bigger size as this one is a bit small for me -- awkward to get in and out of because the narrow North-South orientation. I've seen this bag in the larger size and I like it a lot. It's a very easy bag to tote around because of its shape. 

I swear I have more coach bags hanging around. I did re-home two of them, but still, I feel like I'm forgetting some closet.... I've had quite a few over the years.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! She is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> She couldn't help herself when she saw me focus my attention on the key fob. She wanted to be the focus of my gaze!
> 
> I love the legacy slim duffle, although I wish I had the bigger size as this one is a bit small for me -- awkward to get in and out of because the narrow North-South orientation. I've seen this bag in the larger size and I like it a lot. It's a very easy bag to tote around because of its shape.
> 
> I swear I have more coach bags hanging around. I did re-home two of them, but still, I feel like I'm forgetting some closet.... I've had quite a few over the years.


The one for sale is 9" x 11" x 4", same as yours? It's listed as a cross body. I'ts actually on a FB group, not Craigslist.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Wow ! Interesting!




That is interesting. I would have assumed that the leather was softer.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe it is the end of the month. I thought I would be purchasing something special this month but I only bought the tiny Coach Crossbody that I wore on my cruise. September stats!
> 1 bag in
> 5 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> 0 sport bags in
> 1 sport bag out.
> This is the smallest my bag collection has been in years. It feels so good, How are you.


These are terrific stats! Happy October!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> The one for sale is 9" x 11" x 4", same as yours? It's listed as a cross body. I'ts actually on a FB group, not Craigslist.


Yes, I believe that is the measurement of mine, or close to it (I don't think the depth is 4", seems smaller) -- I'll have to confirm when I'm with the bag. Knowing your preferences, that is likely too small for you unless you are looking for that size -- you could try cutting out those dimensions and carrying around the paper (that's what I do, LOL, when I'm trying to figure out a bag size).


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That is interesting. I would have assumed that the leather was softer.


I had to go feel them all . I stand by my assessment, the middle one has thinner leather and is quite soft, but the first and third have thicker leather and are sturdy.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, I believe that is the measurement of mine, or close to it (I don't think the depth is 4", seems smaller) -- I'll have to confirm when I'm with the bag. Knowing your preferences, that is likely too small for you unless you are looking for that size -- you could try cutting out those dimensions and carrying around the paper (that's what I do, LOL, when I'm trying to figure out a bag size).


Yeah it's smaller than I would like, I have enough smaller bags already for a big bag gal. I like the look of it though.


----------



## ElainePG

My September Stats…

Bags out: 4 
Bags in: 1 (on order, but it was purchase this month so I'm counting it as a September purchase)

SLGs in & out: 0

My collection is at a size and balance (shape, design, color, function) that I'm pleased with. I think I've finally fine-tuned it t properly meet my needs! I intend for it to remain stable from now until the end of the year. Which isn't TERRIBLY impressive, since we only have 3 more months to go!


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> I remember when you got this. It's so cute! Do you find that you carry it often?


Nope, I have a lot of bags to cycle through!  I’ve been doing pretty good with rotating my bags this year.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> None of them are caviar leather, I don't know if that's a very soft feeling leather or not. I really know very little about Chanel and since most of the bags are structured I haven't seen a ton of info on the styles I like. Plus anything I buy is older because price. But I do like the construction of the bags, I wouldn't turn down a fourth one. (Chanel experts please close yours ears, I'm sorry I sound like a total newbie which I really am ).


I know even less about Chanel.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My September Stats…
> 
> Bags out: 4
> Bags in: 1 (on order, but it was purchase this month so I'm counting it as a September purchase)
> 
> SLGs in & out: 0
> 
> My collection is at a size and balance (shape, design, color, function) that I'm pleased with. I think I've finally fine-tuned it t properly meet my needs! I intend for it to remain stable from now until the end of the year. Which isn't TERRIBLY impressive, since we only have 3 more months to go!


Nicely done!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I know even less about Chanel.


I don't think it's possible to know less than I do .


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> A bit late, I only have 1 Coach bag - Parker.  But I’ve seen recent releases and I might add more in the future.
> View attachment 4552238


This is my favorite of all current Coach bags!


tenKrat said:


> Coach Rogue x Disney
> View attachment 4552675


I love the Coach Disney items. So fun!


Cookiefiend said:


> I have none of these, so I’ll watch from the side lines!
> I am curious about Chanel, so please talk about what’s so amazing about them... and about the double flap.





ElainePG said:


> Yes, I'd love to hear about the double flap as well. It is the only thing standing between me and a Reissue.





ElainePG said:


> I guess I'd like to know the purpose of that inside flap, since I've never seen one IRL. You open up the bag, and instead of seeing the inside of the bag, like in a regular flap bag, you see… a second flap? Why? Is it to protect the contents of the bag? Does it function as a divider? Can you slip anything behind that inside flap, or is it attached at the back? Does having the inside flap mean that when you open the bag, you then have to open the inside flap too (two steps instead of one) or does it pop open on its own?
> 
> Or am I overthinking this?


<rolls up sleeves> 

Based on past posts on the Chanel forum, I think think I’m probably one of the most passionate and vocal lovers of the Chanel single flap vs. double flap on tPF.  I can and have gone long and deep on this topic more times than I think most people even want so I’ll try to be succinct here. Lol!

The double flap is Coco Chanel’s original design for a flap bag. It’s said she used the little “pocket” created in the back to hide the letters she received from her lover “Boy” Capel (for whom the Boy bag is named.

This is very romantic buuuuuut...I don’t have an illicit love sooooo... 

...I love Chanel and HATE the double flap. My reasons:

• It’s FIDDLY - you literally have to open and lift up two flaps to get to your contents.
• It adds WEIGHT - I’m a fan of the Chanel jumbo classic *single* flap. That (now discontinued) version of the bag is much lighter weight.
• It takes up SPACE - The single flap jumbo is already bulky in profile. I don’t like having that much bag with so little capacity. The M/L capacity is positively laughable compared to its profile.

Many Chanel double flap apologists say the double flap is needed to keep the bag’s shape. To that I say gimme a break. Every other bag - especially every other premier bag is expected to (and pretty much does) hold its shape without a stupid double flap. If Chanel can’t engineer a $7000 bag that can hold its shape without inconvenient construction, they need to be trashed. Plus all my single flaps but one are all older (because as I mentioned, that style has been discontinued for over a decade.). And they look pristine. So, no. The double flap is not needed to keep the bag’s shape.

And, side note. For the classic flaps, I find the single flaps to be better quality than the current double flaps. Someone else will have to speak to reissue quality over various periods. But, I think they have always been double flap.

To answer your other questions @ElainePG:

You see the second flap when you open the first flap. The only thing that can fit between the flap is something very flat like a letter. It does not act as a divider. Both flaps cover the single main compartment. You have to open both to get to your items. They both have to be held open to get to your items; they won’t stay open on their own. The first flap is closed via a turnlock. The interior flap just sits on top of the interior compartment.

Have I mentioned I think double flaps are stupid??

@Cookiefiend - What’s amazing about Chanel? Hmmmm... they do have great quality (now not as much as in the past to be fair, but still superior to most), they can have lush materials and beautiful colors. They have a certain cache.  And, if you like flap bags, they are “the” flap bag.

But, I think it’s like with any brand. Either you love it or you don’t. If the aesthetic appeals, its a beautifully made item to own that you can pass down for generations. If you don’t, it’s a hard pass because why carry a bag you don’t love?

I _love_ my Chanels but I’ve really become a serious Dior girl.  The Dior aesthetic fits my style better, the quality is truly superior to Chanel (by meaningful inches) and IMO the styles are a little more fashion forward. But, again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!

HTH!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> This is my favorite of all current Coach bags!
> I love the Coach Disney items. So fun!
> 
> <rolls up sleeves>
> 
> Based on past posts on the Chanel forum, I think think I’m probably one of the most passionate and vocal lovers of the Chanel single flap vs. double flap on tPF.  I can and have gone long and deep on this topic more times than I think most people even want so I’ll try to be succinct here. Lol!
> 
> The double flap is Coco Chanel’s original design for a flap bag. It’s said she used the little “pocket” created in the back to hide the letters she received from her lover “Boy” Capel (for whom the Boy bag is named.
> 
> This is very romantic buuuuuut...I don’t have an illicit love sooooo...
> 
> ...I love Chanel and HATE the double flap. My reasons:
> 
> • It’s FIDDLY - you literally have to open and lift up two flaps to get to your contents.
> • It adds WEIGHT - I’m a fan of the Chanel jumbo classic *single* flap. That (now discontinued) version of the bag is much lighter weight.
> • It takes up SPACE - The single flap jumbo is already bulky in profile. I don’t like having that much bag with so little capacity. The M/L capacity is positively laughable compared to its profile.
> 
> Many Chanel double flap apologists say the double flap is needed to keep the bag’s shape. To that I say gimme a break. Every other bag - especially every other premier bag is expected to (and pretty much does) hold its shape without a stupid double flap. If Chanel can’t engineer a $7000 bag that can hold its shape without inconvenient construction, they need to be trashed. Plus all my single flaps but one are all older (because as I mentioned, that style has been discontinued for over a decade.). And they look pristine. So, no. The double flap is not needed to keep the bag’s shape.
> 
> And, side note. For the classic flaps, I find the single flaps to be better quality than the current double flaps. Someone else will have to speak to reissue quality over various periods. But, I think they have always been double flap.
> 
> To answer your other questions @ElainePG:
> 
> You see the second flap when you open the first flap. The only thing that can fit between the flap is something very flat like a letter. It does not act as a divider. Both flaps cover the single main compartment. You have to open both to get to your items. They both have to be held open to get to your items; they won’t stay open on their own. The first flap is closed via a turnlock. The interior flap just sits on top of the interior compartment.
> 
> Have I mentioned I think double flaps are stupid??
> 
> @Cookiefiend - What’s amazing about Chanel? Hmmmm... they do have great quality (now not as much as in the past to be fair, but still superior to most), they can have lush materials and beautiful colors. They have a certain cache.  And, if you like flap bags, they are “the” flap bag.
> 
> But, I think it’s like with any brand. Either you love it or you don’t. If the aesthetic appeals, its a beautifully made item to own that you can pass down for generations. If you don’t, it’s a hard pass because why carry a bag you don’t love?
> 
> I _love_ my Chanels but I’ve really become a serious Dior girl.  The Dior aesthetic fits my style better, the quality is truly superior to Chanel (by meaningful inches) and IMO the styles are a little more fashion forward. But, again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!
> 
> HTH!


Excellent description and extremely helpful, thank you! Now if you can just explain all of the "reissue" vs whatever...I've always been too embarrassed to ask. When was it reissued? How many times? What's the difference? TIA!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> This is my favorite of all current Coach bags!
> I love the Coach Disney items. So fun!
> 
> <rolls up sleeves>
> 
> Based on past posts on the Chanel forum, I think think I’m probably one of the most passionate and vocal lovers of the Chanel single flap vs. double flap on tPF.  I can and have gone long and deep on this topic more times than I think most people even want so I’ll try to be succinct here. Lol!
> 
> The double flap is Coco Chanel’s original design for a flap bag. It’s said she used the little “pocket” created in the back to hide the letters she received from her lover “Boy” Capel (for whom the Boy bag is named.
> 
> This is very romantic buuuuuut...I don’t have an illicit love sooooo...
> 
> ...I love Chanel and HATE the double flap. My reasons:
> 
> • It’s FIDDLY - you literally have to open and lift up two flaps to get to your contents.
> • It adds WEIGHT - I’m a fan of the Chanel jumbo classic *single* flap. That (now discontinued) version of the bag is much lighter weight.
> • It takes up SPACE - The single flap jumbo is already bulky in profile. I don’t like having that much bag with so little capacity. The M/L capacity is positively laughable compared to its profile.
> 
> Many Chanel double flap apologists say the double flap is needed to keep the bag’s shape. To that I say gimme a break. Every other bag - especially every other premier bag is expected to (and pretty much does) hold its shape without a stupid double flap. If Chanel can’t engineer a $7000 bag that can hold its shape without inconvenient construction, they need to be trashed. Plus all my single flaps but one are all older (because as I mentioned, that style has been discontinued for over a decade.). And they look pristine. So, no. The double flap is not needed to keep the bag’s shape.
> 
> And, side note. For the classic flaps, I find the single flaps to be better quality than the current double flaps. Someone else will have to speak to reissue quality over various periods. But, I think they have always been double flap.
> 
> To answer your other questions @ElainePG:
> 
> You see the second flap when you open the first flap. The only thing that can fit between the flap is something very flat like a letter. It does not act as a divider. Both flaps cover the single main compartment. You have to open both to get to your items. They both have to be held open to get to your items; they won’t stay open on their own. The first flap is closed via a turnlock. The interior flap just sits on top of the interior compartment.
> 
> Have I mentioned I think double flaps are stupid??
> 
> @Cookiefiend - What’s amazing about Chanel? Hmmmm... they do have great quality (now not as much as in the past to be fair, but still superior to most), they can have lush materials and beautiful colors. They have a certain cache.  And, if you like flap bags, they are “the” flap bag.
> 
> But, I think it’s like with any brand. Either you love it or you don’t. If the aesthetic appeals, its a beautifully made item to own that you can pass down for generations. If you don’t, it’s a hard pass because why carry a bag you don’t love?
> 
> I _love_ my Chanels but I’ve really become a serious Dior girl.  The Dior aesthetic fits my style better, the quality is truly superior to Chanel (by meaningful inches) and IMO the styles are a little more fashion forward. But, again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!
> 
> HTH!


Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!!! I think I finally get it. 

Nope… the double flap isn't for me. It sounds, if I may shamelessly borrow from @Cookiefiend , like the original flappity-flap-flap bag. I do love the look of the Reissue closure, and if it came in a single flap I would seriously want one. But I don't want a bag that requires fiddling. And I for sure don't need the extra weight.

Now… I've just saved upwards of six grand. What am I going to spend it on?


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Excellent description and extremely helpful, thank you! Now if you can just explain all of the "reissue" vs whatever...I've always been too embarrassed to ask. When was it reissued? How many times? What's the difference? TIA!


I know only a teaspoon about the reissue. But this article from tPB has a wealth of info. Here are some of the key differences: 

• The closures are different. The Reissue uses a ‘Mademoiselle’ turnlock, while the Timeless Classic uses a double ‘CC’ turnlock closure
• The Re-issue typically has a leather that looks more wrinkled or worn in looking whereas the classic flap’s leather typically looks more smooth 
• The chain on the Reissue is not interwoven with leather compared to the classic flap

https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-classic-flap-bag-vs-reissue-255/


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!!! I think I finally get it.
> 
> Nope… the double flap isn't for me. It sounds, if I may shamelessly borrow from @Cookiefiend , like the original flappity-flap-flap bag. I do love the look of the Reissue closure, and if it came in a single flap I would seriously want one. But I don't want a bag that requires fiddling. And I for sure don't need the extra weight.
> 
> Now… I've just saved upwards of six grand. What am I going to spend it on?


So glad I could help!!  And feel free to donate to my bag fund!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4553982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know only a teaspoon about the reissue. But this article from tPB has a wealth of info. Here are some of the key differences:
> 
> • The closures are different. The Reissue uses a ‘Mademoiselle’ turnlock, while the Timeless Classic uses a double ‘CC’ turnlock closure
> • The Re-issue typically has a leather that looks more wrinkled or worn in looking whereas the classic flap’s leather typically looks more smooth
> • The chain on the Reissue is not interwoven with leather compared to the classic flap
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-classic-flap-bag-vs-reissue-255/


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

lynne_ross said:


> Sept - sold 1 bag, one on layaway (so sold?), and sent 1 to consignment
> Also sold 3 Hermes bracelets and send 1 more and some Tiffany jewelry to consignment.
> Slowly cleaning out closet. Need to do a full sweep of the closet but been busy and/or sick on weekends.


Congratulations on your sales and your outs! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> I don't think it's possible to know less than I do .


Don't count me out!!! Lol!


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4553535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another Celine. This is the Blade bag. It can be worn with black shoes cuz it has the contrast black strap and is a flap but not a flippity flap bag @Cookiefiend ! The single strap (and ya know how I prefer a single strap) can be lengthened or shortened in a snap (pun intended) see the snaps?  I usually don't like dividers in my bag, but this works  pretty well. I really like the elevated phone pocket inside. This doesn't carry file folders so it’s not an everyday jobsite bag but for dressy travel, it’s pretty effective with must enough interior zip pockets to keep things secure and organized  Again a “discipline” bag cuz I have to clasp the flap..
> 
> View attachment 4553536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553534


Great Blade bag. I like this colourway!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe it is the end of the month. I thought I would be purchasing something special this month but I only bought the tiny Coach Crossbody that I wore on my cruise. September stats!
> 1 bag in
> 5 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> 0 sport bags in
> 1 sport bag out.
> This is the smallest my bag collection has been in years. It feels so good, How are you.


Fantastic stats dc! You’ve been on a mission! Well done.



Kimbashop said:


> I know that Coach was featured last week but I'm just getting around to posting some of mine.
> 
> Vintage Coach Legacy slim duffle, Medium, 9816. I will never part with this bag. The perfect travel companion with that old-school saddle leather. Please ignore the wet mark under the bag -- my dog came back from a walk and sat there! I only noticed it after I snapped the photos.
> 
> View attachment 4553776
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase e6e-4420. I used this early in my career. Gorgeous bag, made in Italy. I always felt so put together carrying this bag to conferences. Also comes with a crossbody/shoulder strap, which makes it so easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4553777
> 
> 
> Coach Legacy Garcia E0893-12705m. I may be parting with this bag soon as I don't use her as much as I should. Such a lovely, functional bag with that gorgeous, striped legacy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4553778
> 
> 
> Coach Key Fob, recently acquired. Don't know what print this is but found it in a local second-hand shop. My dog seems to love it too (it is not in her mouth; she is resting her nose on top of it)!
> 
> View attachment 4553781


Great bags, I like the lines of your Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase. Your dog is adorable.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My September Stats…
> 
> Bags out: 4
> Bags in: 1 (on order, but it was purchase this month so I'm counting it as a September purchase)
> 
> SLGs in & out: 0
> 
> My collection is at a size and balance (shape, design, color, function) that I'm pleased with. I think I've finally fine-tuned it t properly meet my needs! I intend for it to remain stable from now until the end of the year. Which isn't TERRIBLY impressive, since we only have 3 more months to go!


Elaine, this is outstanding, congratulations on the good feelings about your collection! Did you mention which ones you let go?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe it is the end of the month. I thought I would be purchasing something special this month but I only bought the tiny Coach Crossbody that I wore on my cruise. September stats!
> 1 bag in
> 5 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> 0 sport bags in
> 1 sport bag out.
> This is the smallest my bag collection has been in years. It feels so good, How are you.


Yay for this!! Great stats!

I can't say that I have managed the size of my collection well.  Although at times I wonder if I really have that many number of bags since there are instances I feel I only have a few options.  I think I have several that are with me just because I cannot dispose them (my Marc Jacobs bags that I have outgrown) and because of utility (my Longchamps and my Tumi bags).



Sparkletastic said:


> This is my favorite of all current Coach bags!
> I love the Coach Disney items. So fun!
> 
> <rolls up sleeves>
> 
> Based on past posts on the Chanel forum, I think think I’m probably one of the most passionate and vocal lovers of the Chanel single flap vs. double flap on tPF.  I can and have gone long and deep on this topic more times than I think most people even want so I’ll try to be succinct here. Lol!
> 
> The double flap is Coco Chanel’s original design for a flap bag. It’s said she used the little “pocket” created in the back to hide the letters she received from her lover “Boy” Capel (for whom the Boy bag is named.
> 
> This is very romantic buuuuuut...I don’t have an illicit love sooooo...
> 
> ...I love Chanel and HATE the double flap. My reasons:
> 
> • It’s FIDDLY - you literally have to open and lift up two flaps to get to your contents.
> • It adds WEIGHT - I’m a fan of the Chanel jumbo classic *single* flap. That (now discontinued) version of the bag is much lighter weight.
> • It takes up SPACE - The single flap jumbo is already bulky in profile. I don’t like having that much bag with so little capacity. The M/L capacity is positively laughable compared to its profile.
> 
> Many Chanel double flap apologists say the double flap is needed to keep the bag’s shape. To that I say gimme a break. Every other bag - especially every other premier bag is expected to (and pretty much does) hold its shape without a stupid double flap. If Chanel can’t engineer a $7000 bag that can hold its shape without inconvenient construction, they need to be trashed. Plus all my single flaps but one are all older (because as I mentioned, that style has been discontinued for over a decade.). And they look pristine. So, no. The double flap is not needed to keep the bag’s shape.
> 
> And, side note. For the classic flaps, I find the single flaps to be better quality than the current double flaps. Someone else will have to speak to reissue quality over various periods. But, I think they have always been double flap.
> 
> To answer your other questions @ElainePG:
> 
> You see the second flap when you open the first flap. The only thing that can fit between the flap is something very flat like a letter. It does not act as a divider. Both flaps cover the single main compartment. You have to open both to get to your items. They both have to be held open to get to your items; they won’t stay open on their own. The first flap is closed via a turnlock. The interior flap just sits on top of the interior compartment.
> 
> Have I mentioned I think double flaps are stupid??
> 
> @Cookiefiend - What’s amazing about Chanel? Hmmmm... they do have great quality (now not as much as in the past to be fair, but still superior to most), they can have lush materials and beautiful colors. They have a certain cache.  And, if you like flap bags, they are “the” flap bag.
> 
> But, I think it’s like with any brand. Either you love it or you don’t. If the aesthetic appeals, its a beautifully made item to own that you can pass down for generations. If you don’t, it’s a hard pass because why carry a bag you don’t love?
> 
> I _love_ my Chanels but I’ve really become a serious Dior girl.  The Dior aesthetic fits my style better, the quality is truly superior to Chanel (by meaningful inches) and IMO the styles are a little more fashion forward. But, again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!
> 
> HTH!


Thanks for sharing your knowledge on the flaps! I want to have one classic piece at some point.  But I don't know when because I don't want to spend all that money for a single bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Fantastic stats dc! You’ve been on a mission! Well done.
> 
> 
> Great bags, I like the lines of your Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase. Your dog is adorable.


Thank you! The Madison bag really is stunning. Very simple and elegant. The dog, not simple and elegant, but equally lovely!


----------



## More bags

*September Update and YTD Stats*

Completed 4 Bag Challenge
Etoupe Evelyne - 9 wears
Black Reissue - 8 wears
Etain Bolide - 7 wears
Rouge H Garden Party - 6 wears

Alternate carry wish list - Burgundy Coco handle, Red Reissue, Bleu Saphir So Kelly, Etain Massai Cut
Learnings, 1) VARIETY I can’t have a bag wardrobe of 5 or less bags - too confining; I get bored, I like variety and colour, 2) SIZE I don’t need big bags often, I don’t need small bags often, happy place is medium sized bags, 3) COLOURS What works for me are black, grey, red, burgundy and blue, 4) I purchased a slouchy shoulder bag, which filled the slot left vacant when I sold my LV Poudre Mahina. This in is balanced by releasing my LV Noir Passy GM.
Read 29 books YTD
*Sept* *Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 1 out (Massai Cut in, Passy GM out)
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD* *Stats*
Bags - 2 in, 2 out
SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks!


I look at/for vintage Chanel bags a lot, and i have not seen these styles....they are amazing!  I hope I am able to find one at some point, especially #1 or #3!  All 3 are just gorgeous


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> *September Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Completed 4 Bag Challenge
> Etoupe Evelyne - 9 wears
> Black Reissue - 8 wears
> Etain Bolide - 7 wears
> Rouge H Garden Party - 6 wears
> 
> Alternate carry wish list - Burgundy Coco handle, Red Reissue, Bleu Saphir So Kelly, Etain Massai Cut
> Learnings, 1) VARIETY I can’t have a bag wardrobe of 5 or less bags - too confining; I get bored, I like variety and colour, 2) SIZE I don’t need big bags often, I don’t need small bags often, happy place is medium sized bags, 3) COLOURS What works for me are black, grey, red, burgundy and blue, 4) I purchased a slouchy shoulder bag, which filled the slot left vacant when I sold my LV Poudre Mahina. This in is balanced by releasing my LV Noir Passy GM.
> Read 29 books YTD
> *Sept* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out (Massai Cut in, Passy GM out)
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Yay for completing the Four Bag Challenge! It's quite difficult, isn't it?  I will also be giving my learnings in a while.


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> This is my favorite of all current Coach bags!
> I love the Coach Disney items. So fun!
> 
> <rolls up sleeves>
> 
> Based on past posts on the Chanel forum, I think think I’m probably one of the most passionate and vocal lovers of the Chanel single flap vs. double flap on tPF.  I can and have gone long and deep on this topic more times than I think most people even want so I’ll try to be succinct here. Lol!
> 
> The double flap is Coco Chanel’s original design for a flap bag. It’s said she used the little “pocket” created in the back to hide the letters she received from her lover “Boy” Capel (for whom the Boy bag is named.
> 
> This is very romantic buuuuuut...I don’t have an illicit love sooooo...
> 
> ...I love Chanel and HATE the double flap. My reasons:
> 
> • It’s FIDDLY - you literally have to open and lift up two flaps to get to your contents.
> • It adds WEIGHT - I’m a fan of the Chanel jumbo classic *single* flap. That (now discontinued) version of the bag is much lighter weight.
> • It takes up SPACE - The single flap jumbo is already bulky in profile. I don’t like having that much bag with so little capacity. The M/L capacity is positively laughable compared to its profile.
> 
> Many Chanel double flap apologists say the double flap is needed to keep the bag’s shape. To that I say gimme a break. Every other bag - especially every other premier bag is expected to (and pretty much does) hold its shape without a stupid double flap. If Chanel can’t engineer a $7000 bag that can hold its shape without inconvenient construction, they need to be trashed. Plus all my single flaps but one are all older (because as I mentioned, that style has been discontinued for over a decade.). And they look pristine. So, no. The double flap is not needed to keep the bag’s shape.
> 
> And, side note. For the classic flaps, I find the single flaps to be better quality than the current double flaps. Someone else will have to speak to reissue quality over various periods. But, I think they have always been double flap.
> 
> To answer your other questions @ElainePG:
> 
> You see the second flap when you open the first flap. The only thing that can fit between the flap is something very flat like a letter. It does not act as a divider. Both flaps cover the single main compartment. You have to open both to get to your items. They both have to be held open to get to your items; they won’t stay open on their own. The first flap is closed via a turnlock. The interior flap just sits on top of the interior compartment.
> 
> Have I mentioned I think double flaps are stupid??
> 
> @Cookiefiend - What’s amazing about Chanel? Hmmmm... they do have great quality (now not as much as in the past to be fair, but still superior to most), they can have lush materials and beautiful colors. They have a certain cache.  And, if you like flap bags, they are “the” flap bag.
> 
> But, I think it’s like with any brand. Either you love it or you don’t. If the aesthetic appeals, its a beautifully made item to own that you can pass down for generations. If you don’t, it’s a hard pass because why carry a bag you don’t love?
> 
> I _love_ my Chanels but I’ve really become a serious Dior girl.  The Dior aesthetic fits my style better, the quality is truly superior to Chanel (by meaningful inches) and IMO the styles are a little more fashion forward. But, again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!
> 
> HTH!


Love how you explained all this!  I agree about single flaps...and my vintage lambskin jumbo xl is the best!  Much lighter than current caviar jumbos too...And buttery soft...

But i do absolutely love my reissue too....i agree its not the easiest bag in terms of design, but the beauty to me outweighs any disadvantages...it's also pretty light,  very comfortable to carry, very discreet and under the radar, so classic and elegant, yet looks great with jeans and a white blouse, and the calfskin is very hardy and weather resistant....

Curious to know, do you have a Saddlebag? I am dying for one!  What is your favorite Dior style?


----------



## msd_bags

So I did the 4-Bag Challenge for September.  Here are the bags I used and the number of wears:

Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater (oxblood)    - 9
Prada Nylon Bauletto (blue)                             - 7
Proenza Schouler Tote (black)                         - 11
Givenchy Pandora Medium (oxblood)              - 2


Takeaway from the challenge:

1.  Overall, I think I chose the 4 bags well because they covered my needs in terms of color, style, shape and size.  The same goes somewhat for the material.

2.  I can do the challenge for 1 month.  But I don't think I can manage for a much longer period.  I need variety same as @More bags!  I get bored! Plain and simple.  A lot has changed since my pre-tpf days.

3.  I need "side bags":   I did some domestic traveling and as the weather was rainy at those times, I brought along a Longchamp nylon bag, just in case (it packs better than the Prada nylon bauletto).  And I'm glad I did, because on that night that we were to grab some dinner, it was pouring hard!  Also, during a different travel, I needed a small bag for the Welcome Cocktails of the conference.  It was casual business attire.  For this, I used my Bottega Veneta Pillow.  Did I cheat on these occasions?  I don't want to admit it because there are valid reasons.  But the learning is that I cannot manage on my daily leather bags alone.

4.  Because of traveling, whether by air or land or domestic or international, I need more options.

5.  It's surprising that the Givenchy Pandora got the lowest number of wears.  I like that bag.  Maybe it's the not so wide opening that made me hesitate.

The first bags I wanted to carry after the challenge were my 2 newest bags - Green Massaccesi tote and Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag.  However, because of how it would go with the dress I also wanted to wear, I opted for my beige-y Mulberry Camden tote.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4553982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know only a teaspoon about the reissue. But this article from tPB has a wealth of info. Here are some of the key differences:
> 
> • The closures are different. The Reissue uses a ‘Mademoiselle’ turnlock, while the Timeless Classic uses a double ‘CC’ turnlock closure
> • The Re-issue typically has a leather that looks more wrinkled or worn in looking whereas the classic flap’s leather typically looks more smooth
> • The chain on the Reissue is not interwoven with leather compared to the classic flap
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-classic-flap-bag-vs-reissue-255/


Great job on the Chanel questions @Sparkletastic
My point of view comes not from being a Chanel expert but from knowing what I like. Reissues are one of my favourite style of bags. I have a Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware and a Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Shiny Ruthenium Hardware. My black Reissue is one of my most frequently carried bags. It is lighter weight compared to similar sized classic flap bags. It can be carried single strapped crossbody and double strapped on the shoulder. I like that it is under the radar - Mademoiselle turnlock vs. the CC turnlock. The 226 size fits what I carry in an average day. I wear my Reissues day to night, with casual outfits and dressy outfits. Both of mine are double flaps. I don’t fasten the inner flap and I don’t find the double flap bothersome. I find Reissues versatile, they fit my lifestyle and I carry the them frequently.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Yay for completing the Four Bag Challenge! It's quite difficult, isn't it?  I will also be giving my learnings in a while.


Congratulations on completing this challenge, too, msd! Yes, I did find it truly challenging. I am glad I did it for a month because I came away with more self awareness of what works for me. I like versatile bags and colour!



jbags07 said:


> Love how you explained all this!  I agree about single flaps...and my vintage lambskin jumbo xl is the best!  Much lighter than current caviar jumbos too...And buttery soft...
> 
> But i do absolutely love my reissue too....i agree its not the easiest bag in terms of design, but the beauty to me outweighs any disadvantages...it's also pretty light,  very comfortable to carry, very discreet and under the radar, so classic and elegant, yet looks great with jeans and a white blouse, and the calfskin is very hardy and weather resistant....
> 
> Curious to know, do you have a Saddlebag? I am dying for one!  What is your favorite Dior style?


Well said. Raising a glass to a fellow Reissue lover.  I was typing my response at the same time as you, albeit much slower.



msd_bags said:


> So I did the 4-Bag Challenge for September.  Here are the bags I used and the number of wears:
> 
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater (oxblood)    - 9
> Prada Nylon Bauletto (blue)                             - 7
> Proenza Schouler Tote (black)                         - 11
> Givenchy Pandora Medium (oxblood)              - 2
> 
> 
> Takeaway from the challenge:
> 
> 1.  Overall, I think I chose the 4 bags well because they covered my needs in terms of color, style, shape and size.  The same goes somewhat for the material.
> 
> 2.  I can do the challenge for 1 month.  But I don't think I can manage for a much longer period.  I need variety same as @More bags!  I get bored! Plain and simple.  A lot has changed since my pre-tpf days.
> 
> 3.  I need "side bags":   I did some domestic traveling and as the weather was rainy at that time, I brought along a Longchamp nylon bag, just in case (it packs better than the Prada nylon bauletto).  And I'm glad I did, because on that night that we were to grab some dinner, it was pouring hard!  Also, during a different travel, I needed a small bag for the Welcome Cocktails of the conference.  It was casual business attire.  For this, I used my Bottega Veneta Pillow.  Did I cheat on these occasions?  I don't want to admit it because there are valid reasons.  But the learning is that I cannot manage on my daily leather bags alone.
> 
> 4.  Because of traveling, whether by air or land or domestic or international, I need more options.
> 
> 5.  It's surprising that the Givenchy Pandora got the lowest number of wears.  I like that bag.  Maybe it's the not so wide opening that made me hesitate.
> 
> The first bags I wanted to carry after the challenge were my 2 newest bags - Green Massaccesi tote and Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag.  However, because of how it would go with the dress I also wanted to wear, I opted for my beige-y Mulberry Camden tote.


Great learnings. So brave of you to attempt the challenge while traveling this month. Well done msd_bags!


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> Great learnings. So brave of you to attempt the challenge while traveling this month. Well done msd_bags!


Thanks!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> TBH the leather doesn't wow me (I don't know what it is with me and Chanel). I love the styles but prefer the leather on my Bals and my BVs!


I don’t find the leather on my Chanels to be “wow” either. Certainly they are wonderfully made items but the hand feel isn’t exceptional unlike some other bags that I pet often. 


muchstuff said:


> Thank you!


Always! We help each other!


msd_bags said:


> Yay for this!! Great stats!
> 
> I can't say that I have managed the size of my collection well.  Although at times I wonder if I really have that many number of bags since there are instances I feel I only have a few options.  I think I have several that are with me just because I cannot dispose them (my Marc Jacobs bags that I have outgrown) and because of utility (my Longchamps and my Tumi bags).
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge on the flaps! I want to have one classic piece at some point.  But I don't know when because I don't want to spend all that money for a single bag.


If you’re happy with and use what you have, I don’t think the number matters at all. 

On the classic flaps, I know you’re like me and will buy preloved. If you get a C, just hunt til you get one at a steal. 


More bags said:


> *September Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Completed 4 Bag Challenge
> Etoupe Evelyne - 9 wears
> Black Reissue - 8 wears
> Etain Bolide - 7 wears
> Rouge H Garden Party - 6 wears
> 
> Alternate carry wish list - Burgundy Coco handle, Red Reissue, Bleu Saphir So Kelly, Etain Massai Cut
> Learnings, 1) VARIETY I can’t have a bag wardrobe of 5 or less bags - too confining; I get bored, I like variety and colour, 2) SIZE I don’t need big bags often, I don’t need small bags often, happy place is medium sized bags, 3) COLOURS What works for me are black, grey, red, burgundy and blue, 4) I purchased a slouchy shoulder bag, which filled the slot left vacant when I sold my LV Poudre Mahina. This in is balanced by releasing my LV Noir Passy GM.
> Read 29 books YTD
> *Sept* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out (Massai Cut in, Passy GM out)
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Wonderfully thoughtful post!  
I’m similar to you. My sweet spot is medium sized bags. I really struggle with big bags because I need them so rarely. 


jbags07 said:


> Love how you explained all this!  I agree about single flaps...and my vintage lambskin jumbo xl is the best!  Much lighter than current caviar jumbos too...And buttery soft...
> 
> But i do absolutely love my reissue too....i agree its not the easiest bag in terms of design, but the beauty to me outweighs any disadvantages...it's also pretty light,  very comfortable to carry, very discreet and under the radar, so classic and elegant, yet looks great with jeans and a white blouse, and the calfskin is very hardy and weather resistant....
> 
> Curious to know, do you have a Saddlebag? I am dying for one!  What is your favorite Dior style?


I don’t have a saddle bag. They are cute but not really me. At least I haven’t seen one that’s me. (I almost never say never on bags. Lol!)  My favorite style is a tie between the discontinued Miss Dior sliding chain and the Diorama. My other favorite style is the Lady Dior. 


msd_bags said:


> So I did the 4-Bag Challenge for September.  Here are the bags I used and the number of wears:
> 
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater (oxblood)    - 9
> Prada Nylon Bauletto (blue)                             - 7
> Proenza Schouler Tote (black)                         - 11
> Givenchy Pandora Medium (oxblood)              - 2
> 
> 
> Takeaway from the challenge:
> 
> 1.  Overall, I think I chose the 4 bags well because they covered my needs in terms of color, style, shape and size.  The same goes somewhat for the material.
> 
> 2.  I can do the challenge for 1 month.  But I don't think I can manage for a much longer period.  I need variety same as @More bags!  I get bored! Plain and simple.  A lot has changed since my pre-tpf days.
> 
> 3.  I need "side bags":   I did some domestic traveling and as the weather was rainy at those times, I brought along a Longchamp nylon bag, just in case (it packs better than the Prada nylon bauletto).  And I'm glad I did, because on that night that we were to grab some dinner, it was pouring hard!  Also, during a different travel, I needed a small bag for the Welcome Cocktails of the conference.  It was casual business attire.  For this, I used my Bottega Veneta Pillow.  Did I cheat on these occasions?  I don't want to admit it because there are valid reasons.  But the learning is that I cannot manage on my daily leather bags alone.
> 
> 4.  Because of traveling, whether by air or land or domestic or international, I need more options.
> 
> 5.  It's surprising that the Givenchy Pandora got the lowest number of wears.  I like that bag.  Maybe it's the not so wide opening that made me hesitate.
> 
> The first bags I wanted to carry after the challenge were my 2 newest bags - Green Massaccesi tote and Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag.  However, because of how it would go with the dress I also wanted to wear, I opted for my beige-y Mulberry Camden tote.


Great analysis.

Like you and @More bags, I HAVE to have variety. I didn’t even attempt the 4 bag challenge because I would have been frustrated the entire month. 

What is a “side” bag? 

And, I always want to use my new bags right away!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s* *September* *Stats
*
_Month:_
Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

_YTD_:
Bags In / Out: 2 / 5
SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0

_TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3

2 bags still up for sale. (I just added another.)    And, I have a serious bag itch that I’m trying not to give into. No target bags. I just want something new for no good reason except getting down to 22 bags feels way to limiting to me. Honestly, I don’t know that I can hold out very long. I usually feel most comfortable with a collection closer to 26-28 bags because I do love to rotate what I wear quite a bit. 

———

Sept 30 marks the end of my “fashion fiscal year”. I’ll do some analysis over the next few days and share my findings. I don’t expect anything will be that earth shattering but who knows!

———

In other news, we’re in Maui for a fun 10 days. I’m happily full of seafood and enjoying the lovely weather. Today I wore my Ltd edition  Fendi Mon Tresor with matching flowered / rhinestone sandals, a white mini sundress and a white wife brimmed sunhat.   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I love this little bag so much!!!

While out and about, I saw some sunnies in Louis Vuitton that would be a perfect compliment to this bag and I’m so tempted. But my gawd, LV sunnies prices are kooky!  Should I pull the trigger?  Or stay sane? Lol!

I’ve been looking for more pretty swimwear and have been totally disappointed. I thought Maui would have some pretty items. I can usually find several options I love here and have a hard time choosing. Not this time.  Everything looks so utilitarian. Where did all the cute swimwear go????


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta
> Large Veneta in New Steel cervo
> View attachment 4552669
> 
> 
> Baseball loop in Bordeaux cervo
> View attachment 4552671
> 
> 
> Large Veneta in Dahlia
> View attachment 4552672





tenKrat said:


> Found the last of my Bottega Venetas.  I love this little bag.
> View attachment 4552676


Gorgeous collection!!   


muchstuff said:


> My three Chanel bags...
> 
> On the Road Hobo
> View attachment 4553168
> 
> 
> Square Quilted Hobo
> View attachment 4553169
> 
> 
> Diamond Stitch Drawstring Hobo
> View attachment 4553170


glad to see you are staying loyal to your slouch-loving self  
great bags


----------



## ksuromax

My Sept Stats are not interesting at all, nothing in, nothing out, i only got a small Coach wristlet on sale, keep our IDs and passports in it, perfect size for the purpose  
i did wear my earthy colours in September, although not as frequently changed as i planned. 
i do not want to flood the thread with my pics of 'bags by brands' because most of them will be the same from the last year, and you have well seen them all


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> What is a “side” bag?


Lol, it's just my term for the just-in-case bags during my 4 bag challenge.  The 4 bags were "main" bags.  The others that I needed for those rare occasions/instances I called "side" bags.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Fantastic stats dc! You’ve been on a mission! Well done.
> 
> 
> Great bags, I like the lines of your Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase. Your dog is adorable.


You are right! I am almost where I want to be. I have a few at the consignment shop and a couple at home I would still like out. Most are contemporary but I still have the one lv I want out but not at a massive loss so I am being patient. I had a lot of fun trying out new brands and fun bags.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *September Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Completed 4 Bag Challenge
> Etoupe Evelyne - 9 wears
> Black Reissue - 8 wears
> Etain Bolide - 7 wears
> Rouge H Garden Party - 6 wears
> 
> Alternate carry wish list - Burgundy Coco handle, Red Reissue, Bleu Saphir So Kelly, Etain Massai Cut
> Learnings, 1) VARIETY I can’t have a bag wardrobe of 5 or less bags - too confining; I get bored, I like variety and colour, 2) SIZE I don’t need big bags often, I don’t need small bags often, happy place is medium sized bags, 3) COLOURS What works for me are black, grey, red, burgundy and blue, 4) I purchased a slouchy shoulder bag, which filled the slot left vacant when I sold my LV Poudre Mahina. This in is balanced by releasing my LV Noir Passy GM.
> Read 29 books YTD
> *Sept* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out (Massai Cut in, Passy GM out)
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Great Stats! Love the book stats too.


----------



## dcooney4

I think for this month I am going to challenge myself to work on my fall /winter wardrobe and try and coordinate the remaining bags. That and make a list of what I am missing bag and clothes wise. I have gotten rid of almost all of my huge totes. I also got rid of things that were not comfortable or just weren't my style anymore.


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Great job on the Chanel questions @Sparkletastic
> My point of view comes not from being a Chanel expert but from knowing what I like. Reissues are one of my favourite style of bags. I have a Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware and a Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Shiny Ruthenium Hardware. My black Reissue is one of my most frequently carried bags. It is lighter weight compared to similar sized classic flap bags. It can be carried single strapped crossbody and double strapped on the shoulder. I like that it is under the radar - Mademoiselle turnlock vs. the CC turnlock. The 226 size fits what I carry in an average day. I wear my Reissues day to night, with casual outfits and dressy outfits. Both of mine are double flaps. I don’t fasten the inner flap and I don’t find the double flap bothersome. I find Reissues versatile, they fit my lifestyle and I carry the them frequently.


Lol same sentiments expressed .....Reissues are special bags....my 226 is GHW.....wish i had gotten ruthenium like yours, not b/c i am unhappy with the gold but because my others with the CC turnlocks are gold....and 226 looks so beautiful with that ruthenium!  And having a red one is very special too, i would love, love to add one at some point....that must be an amazing bag for you to carry


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> This is my favorite of all current Coach bags!
> I love the Coach Disney items. So fun!
> 
> <rolls up sleeves>
> 
> Based on past posts on the Chanel forum, I think think I’m probably one of the most passionate and vocal lovers of the Chanel single flap vs. double flap on tPF.  I can and have gone long and deep on this topic more times than I think most people even want so I’ll try to be succinct here. Lol!
> 
> The double flap is Coco Chanel’s original design for a flap bag. It’s said she used the little “pocket” created in the back to hide the letters she received from her lover “Boy” Capel (for whom the Boy bag is named.
> 
> This is very romantic buuuuuut...I don’t have an illicit love sooooo...
> 
> ...I love Chanel and HATE the double flap. My reasons:
> 
> • It’s FIDDLY - you literally have to open and lift up two flaps to get to your contents.
> • It adds WEIGHT - I’m a fan of the Chanel jumbo classic *single* flap. That (now discontinued) version of the bag is much lighter weight.
> • It takes up SPACE - The single flap jumbo is already bulky in profile. I don’t like having that much bag with so little capacity. The M/L capacity is positively laughable compared to its profile.
> 
> Many Chanel double flap apologists say the double flap is needed to keep the bag’s shape. To that I say gimme a break. Every other bag - especially every other premier bag is expected to (and pretty much does) hold its shape without a stupid double flap. If Chanel can’t engineer a $7000 bag that can hold its shape without inconvenient construction, they need to be trashed. Plus all my single flaps but one are all older (because as I mentioned, that style has been discontinued for over a decade.). And they look pristine. So, no. The double flap is not needed to keep the bag’s shape.
> 
> And, side note. For the classic flaps, I find the single flaps to be better quality than the current double flaps. Someone else will have to speak to reissue quality over various periods. But, I think they have always been double flap.
> 
> To answer your other questions @ElainePG:
> 
> You see the second flap when you open the first flap. The only thing that can fit between the flap is something very flat like a letter. It does not act as a divider. Both flaps cover the single main compartment. You have to open both to get to your items. They both have to be held open to get to your items; they won’t stay open on their own. The first flap is closed via a turnlock. The interior flap just sits on top of the interior compartment.
> 
> Have I mentioned I think double flaps are stupid??
> 
> @Cookiefiend - What’s amazing about Chanel? Hmmmm... they do have great quality (now not as much as in the past to be fair, but still superior to most), they can have lush materials and beautiful colors. They have a certain cache.  And, if you like flap bags, they are “the” flap bag.
> 
> But, I think it’s like with any brand. Either you love it or you don’t. If the aesthetic appeals, its a beautifully made item to own that you can pass down for generations. If you don’t, it’s a hard pass because why carry a bag you don’t love?
> 
> I _love_ my Chanels but I’ve really become a serious Dior girl.  The Dior aesthetic fits my style better, the quality is truly superior to Chanel (by meaningful inches) and IMO the styles are a little more fashion forward. But, again, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!
> 
> HTH!


Thank you VERY much - that is an excellent explanation. I would not like the double flap! 
I was in Dior yesterday, checking out the medium Lady in matte navy. Loved it! And the lovely blue suede interior made my heart pitter patter. 
We didn’t go home with it, but Mr Cookie knows what I like now.


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t find the leather on my Chanels to be “wow” either. Certainly they are wonderfully made items but the hand feel isn’t exceptional unlike some other bags that I pet often.
> 
> Always! We help each other!
> If you’re happy with and use what you have, I don’t think the number matters at all.
> 
> On the classic flaps, I know you’re like me and will buy preloved. If you get a C, just hunt til you get one at a steal.
> 
> Wonderfully thoughtful post!
> I’m similar to you. My sweet spot is medium sized bags. I really struggle with big bags because I need them so rarely.
> I don’t have a saddle bag. They are cute but not really me. At least I haven’t seen one that’s me. (I almost never say never on bags. Lol!)  My favorite style is a tie between the discontinued Miss Dior sliding chain and the Diorama. My other favorite style is the Lady Dior.
> Great analysis.
> 
> Like you and @More bags, I HAVE to have variety. I didn’t even attempt the 4 bag challenge because I would have been frustrated the entire month.
> 
> What is a “side” bag?
> 
> And, I always want to use my new bags right away!!!




Sorry to quote everyone, i am not sure how to just quote your quote!  Saddlebags are a really unique style for sure! I found an adorable vintage floral one at FP this summer but had to send back as it had a huge and undisclosed issue. I got it on sale, and despite the massive tear in the patent handle, they relisted it for double what i paid once it was received back....crazy!

I have not ventured into Diorland yet....recently i’ve been lost in Chanel, LV, Massaccesi, and now i’ve caught the BV bug...but Dior is on my radar....i also love the Diorama and Lady Dior....had not heard of the sliding chain and just googled it,   Love it!  Similarities to Reissues.....you must have a beautiful bag collection! 

Hope you have a lovely trip, enjoy Hawaii   Ps, i love those LV sunnies!  408california408 did a video where she talked about hers, and i’ve wanted them since lol...i say go for them if you love them!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *September* *Stats
> *
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 5
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> 2 bags still up for sale. (I just added another.)    And, I have a serious bag itch that I’m trying not to give into. No target bags. I just want something new for no good reason except getting down to 22 bags feels way to limiting to me. Honestly, I don’t know that I can hold out very long. I usually feel most comfortable with a collection closer to 26-28 bags because I do love to rotate what I wear quite a bit.
> 
> ———
> 
> Sept 30 marks the end of my “fashion fiscal year”. I’ll do some analysis over the next few days and share my findings. I don’t expect anything will be that earth shattering but who knows!
> 
> ———
> 
> In other news, we’re in Maui for a fun 10 days. I’m happily full of seafood and enjoying the lovely weather. Today I wore my Ltd edition  Fendi Mon Tresor with matching flowered / rhinestone sandals, a white mini sundress and a white wife brimmed sunhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this little bag so much!!!
> 
> While out and about, I saw some sunnies in Louis Vuitton that would be a perfect compliment to this bag and I’m so tempted. But my gawd, LV sunnies prices are kooky!  Should I pull the trigger?  Or stay sane? Lol!
> 
> I’ve been looking for more pretty swimwear and have been totally disappointed. I thought Maui would have some pretty items. I can usually find several options I love here and have a hard time choosing. Not this time.  Everything looks so utilitarian. Where did all the cute swimwear go????


I find this bag adorable!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, this is outstanding, congratulations on the good feelings about your collection! *Did you mention which ones you let go?*


No, I don't think so. I have parted with…
- LV Capucines BB (this broke my heart, but it was too small and too heavy)
- MJ Little Stam
- Nina Ricci Marche Mini
- Jason Wu Daphne


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *September Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Completed 4 Bag Challenge
> Etoupe Evelyne - 9 wears
> Black Reissue - 8 wears
> Etain Bolide - 7 wears
> Rouge H Garden Party - 6 wears
> 
> Alternate carry wish list - Burgundy Coco handle, Red Reissue, Bleu Saphir So Kelly, Etain Massai Cut
> Learnings, 1) VARIETY I can’t have a bag wardrobe of 5 or less bags - too confining; I get bored, I like variety and colour, 2) SIZE I don’t need big bags often, I don’t need small bags often, happy place is medium sized bags, 3) COLOURS What works for me are black, grey, red, burgundy and blue, 4) I purchased a slouchy shoulder bag, which filled the slot left vacant when I sold my LV Poudre Mahina. This in is balanced by releasing my LV Noir Passy GM.
> Read 29 books YTD
> *Sept* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out (Massai Cut in, Passy GM out)
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Well done!

29 books is also great. I know that you and I both read & loved _Where The Crawdads Sing_. Can you recommend any other books? I'm picking up the new Louise Penny book from the library today, but it has received mixed reviews and I'm not sure if it will disappoint me (though I've loved most of her others).


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> In other news, *we’re in Maui* for a fun 10 days.
> 
> While out and about, I saw some sunnies in Louis Vuitton that would be a perfect compliment to this bag and I’m so tempted. *But my gawd, LV sunnies prices are kooky!  *Should I pull the trigger?  Or stay sane? Lol!


@Sparkletastic
Would it help to know that pricing on premier designer goods are generally lower (about 10%) in Hawaii than on the mainland?  And, that the general excise tax (no sales tax) is only 4%?  

Have you ever checked out Maui Jim sunglasses?  You could even go by the flagship store. They are the best for all kinds of outdoor activities, all polarized, plus they do carry fashion forward frames. They’re my favorite sunnies.


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> @Sparkletastic
> Would it help to know that pricing on premier designer goods are generally lower (about 10%) in Hawaii than on the mainland?  And, that the general excise tax (no sales tax) is only 4%?
> 
> Have you ever checked out Maui Jim sunglasses?  You could even go by the flagship store. They are the best for all kinds of outdoor activities, all polarized, plus they do carry fashion forward frames. They’re my favorite sunnies.


Maui Jim's are the best, I've worn them for years.


----------



## Cookiefiend

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4553535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another Celine. This is the Blade bag. It can be worn with black shoes cuz it has the contrast black strap and is a flap but not a flippity flap bag @Cookiefiend ! The single strap (and ya know how I prefer a single strap) can be lengthened or shortened in a snap (pun intended) see the snaps?  I usually don't like dividers in my bag, but this works  pretty well. I really like the elevated phone pocket inside. This doesn't carry file folders so it’s not an everyday jobsite bag but for dressy travel, it’s pretty effective with must enough interior zip pockets to keep things secure and organized  Again a “discipline” bag cuz I have to clasp the flap..
> 
> View attachment 4553536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553534


Beautiful! Tres chic! 


dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe it is the end of the month. I thought I would be purchasing something special this month but I only bought the tiny Coach Crossbody that I wore on my cruise. September stats!
> 1 bag in
> 5 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> 0 sport bags in
> 1 sport bag out.
> This is the smallest my bag collection has been in years. It feels so good, How are you.


Awesome stats!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> My September Stats…
> 
> Bags out: 4
> Bags in: 1 (on order, but it was purchase this month so I'm counting it as a September purchase)
> 
> SLGs in & out: 0
> 
> My collection is at a size and balance (shape, design, color, function) that I'm pleased with. I think I've finally fine-tuned it t properly meet my needs! I intend for it to remain stable from now until the end of the year. Which isn't TERRIBLY impressive, since we only have 3 more months to go!


Well done - how nice to be so pleased with your collection! 


msd_bags said:


> So I did the 4-Bag Challenge for September.  Here are the bags I used and the number of wears:
> 
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater (oxblood)    - 9
> Prada Nylon Bauletto (blue)                             - 7
> Proenza Schouler Tote (black)                         - 11
> Givenchy Pandora Medium (oxblood)              - 2
> 
> 
> Takeaway from the challenge:
> 
> 1.  Overall, I think I chose the 4 bags well because they covered my needs in terms of color, style, shape and size.  The same goes somewhat for the material.
> 
> 2.  I can do the challenge for 1 month.  But I don't think I can manage for a much longer period.  I need variety same as @More bags!  I get bored! Plain and simple.  A lot has changed since my pre-tpf days.
> 
> 3.  I need "side bags":   I did some domestic traveling and as the weather was rainy at those times, I brought along a Longchamp nylon bag, just in case (it packs better than the Prada nylon bauletto).  And I'm glad I did, because on that night that we were to grab some dinner, it was pouring hard!  Also, during a different travel, I needed a small bag for the Welcome Cocktails of the conference.  It was casual business attire.  For this, I used my Bottega Veneta Pillow.  Did I cheat on these occasions?  I don't want to admit it because there are valid reasons.  But the learning is that I cannot manage on my daily leather bags alone.
> 
> 4.  Because of traveling, whether by air or land or domestic or international, I need more options.
> 
> 5.  It's surprising that the Givenchy Pandora got the lowest number of wears.  I like that bag.  Maybe it's the not so wide opening that made me hesitate.
> 
> The first bags I wanted to carry after the challenge were my 2 newest bags - Green Massaccesi tote and Anya Hindmarch Build a Bag.  However, because of how it would go with the dress I also wanted to wear, I opted for my beige-y Mulberry Camden tote.


Fabulous!! 
Thank you for posting what you learned as well - it's very helpful. Not only for you, but for all of us as well. I don't think you cheated (you told us you would have to travel and that makes things different!), thank you also for explaining the 'why's' of your 'side bags'! 


More bags said:


> *September Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Completed 4 Bag Challenge
> Etoupe Evelyne - 9 wears
> Black Reissue - 8 wears
> Etain Bolide - 7 wears
> Rouge H Garden Party - 6 wears
> 
> Alternate carry wish list - Burgundy Coco handle, Red Reissue, Bleu Saphir So Kelly, Etain Massai Cut
> Learnings, 1) VARIETY I can’t have a bag wardrobe of 5 or less bags - too confining; I get bored, I like variety and colour, 2) SIZE I don’t need big bags often, I don’t need small bags often, happy place is medium sized bags, 3) COLOURS What works for me are black, grey, red, burgundy and blue, 4) I purchased a slouchy shoulder bag, which filled the slot left vacant when I sold my LV Poudre Mahina. This in is balanced by releasing my LV Noir Passy GM.
> Read 29 books YTD
> *Sept* *Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 1 out (Massai Cut in, Passy GM out)
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


<applause!>
Awesome! Congratulations on the sale! 
I know this was a bit of a difficult challenge, but I think we each learned something important - and who doesn't need that? 
I've been traveling (just 3 days but they've been a whirlwind) and I'm behind on everything. I'll post my stat tomorrow!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *September* *Stats
> *
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 5
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> 2 bags still up for sale. (I just added another.)    And, I have a serious bag itch that I’m trying not to give into. No target bags. I just want something new for no good reason except getting down to 22 bags feels way to limiting to me. Honestly, I don’t know that I can hold out very long. I usually feel most comfortable with a collection closer to 26-28 bags because I do love to rotate what I wear quite a bit.
> 
> ———
> 
> Sept 30 marks the end of my “fashion fiscal year”. I’ll do some analysis over the next few days and share my findings. I don’t expect anything will be that earth shattering but who knows!
> 
> ———
> 
> In other news, we’re in Maui for a fun 10 days. I’m happily full of seafood and enjoying the lovely weather. Today I wore my Ltd edition  Fendi Mon Tresor with matching flowered / rhinestone sandals, a white mini sundress and a white wife brimmed sunhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this little bag so much!!!
> 
> While out and about, I saw some sunnies in Louis Vuitton that would be a perfect compliment to this bag and I’m so tempted. But my gawd, LV sunnies prices are kooky!  Should I pull the trigger?  Or stay sane? Lol!
> 
> I’ve been looking for more pretty swimwear and have been totally disappointed. I thought Maui would have some pretty items. I can usually find several options I love here and have a hard time choosing. Not this time.  Everything looks so utilitarian. Where did all the cute swimwear go????


Love that purse!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> My Sept Stats are not interesting at all, nothing in, nothing out, i only got a small Coach wristlet on sale, keep our IDs and passports in it, perfect size for the purpose
> i did wear my earthy colours in September, although not as frequently changed as i planned.
> i do not want to flood the thread with my pics of 'bags by brands' because most of them will be the same from the last year, and you have well seen them all


Most of us have seen them but, I kinda look forward to the photos of all your bags - particularly the Bals and BV’s every year. Mainly because I love the Bals but don’t own one so I can live through you. But, also because I love seeing large collections that are actually used and cherished. And the range of colors are delectable. Please reconsider. 


msd_bags said:


> Lol, it's just my term for the just-in-case bags during my 4 bag challenge.  The 4 bags were "main" bags.  The others that I needed for those rare occasions/instances I called "side" bags.


Ah! Got it. I’m reading posts more quickly than normal so I didn’t get it. I thought you were talking about some type of crossbody. Lol! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you VERY much - that is an excellent explanation. I would not like the double flap!
> I was in Dior yesterday, checking out the medium Lady in matte navy. Loved it! And the lovely blue suede interior made my heart pitter patter.
> We didn’t go home with it, but Mr Cookie knows what I like now.


Dior does navy soooo well!!! I’m looking for a preloved navy LD for my BFF. 


jbags07 said:


> Sorry to quote everyone, i am not sure how to just quote your quote!  Saddlebags are a really unique style for sure! I found an adorable vintage floral one at FP this summer but had to send back as it had a huge and undisclosed issue. I got it on sale, and despite the massive tear in the patent handle, they relisted it for double what i paid once it was received back....crazy!
> 
> I have not ventured into Diorland yet....recently i’ve been lost in Chanel, LV, Massaccesi, and now i’ve caught the BV bug...but Dior is on my radar....i also love the Diorama and Lady Dior....had not heard of the sliding chain and just googled it,   Love it!  Similarities to Reissues.....you must have a beautiful bag collection!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely trip, enjoy Hawaii   Ps, i love those LV sunnies!  408california408 did a video where she talked about hers, and i’ve wanted them since lol...i say go for them if you love them!


OMG on the saddle bag. The style is so popular now that sellers can charge crazy prices. 

I get it on not going to Dior yet. I was the same way in that I also had a love affair for a period of time with different brands and then continued to move on. I started eons ago with Coach, then to Prada to Gucci to Chanel to Dior.  I’m kinda on a Fendi loving moment now but, I don’t see them becoming one of my main go to’s. 

I still love Chanel but the bags look so much alike that I can’t get behind having much more than the four I have (I actually am selling / have sold off four of mine in the last 2 years) 

I miss Gucci. They are just so much into gaudy land right now. 

But, Dior has my heart. I just counted and a third of my bags are Dior. 


muchstuff said:


> I find this bag adorable!


Thank you!


ElainePG said:


> No, I don't think so. I have parted with…
> - LV Capucines BB (this broke my heart, but it was too small and too heavy)
> - MJ Little Stam
> - Nina Ricci Marche Mini
> - Jason Wu Daphne


Oh no! The Capucines is gone!  Did I know that? I love those bags but, your reports of them being heavy kept me away. Why don’t bag manufacturers get that we don’t want heavy bags???


tenKrat said:


> @Sparkletastic
> Would it help to know that pricing on premier designer goods are generally lower (about 10%) in Hawaii than on the mainland?  And, that the general excise tax (no sales tax) is only 4%?
> 
> Have you ever checked out Maui Jim sunglasses?  You could even go by the flagship store. They are the best for all kinds of outdoor activities, all polarized, plus they do carry fashion forward frames. They’re my favorite sunnies.


I know!!! That’s why I’m tempted. Buuuuuut...I gotta be honest. Half the reason I didn’t buy them is I haven’t been by the other designer stores yet. (The mall we went to only had LV). So, I wanna look at aaaaallllll my options before I pounce. 

These are the ones. They are so not what I’d ever wear but somehow they “work” when I put them on. In the picture they read as having a kind of a Elton John vibe that isn’t actually there IRL (thankfully LOL!) In person they are paler and much more delicate looking. Very light and feminine. Not 70’s rock star.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Chanels in order of acquisition:
Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw


	

		
			
		

		
	
Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain


	

		
			
		

		
	
Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw


	

		
			
		

		
	
13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw


	

		
			
		

		
	
Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
	

		
			
		

		
	



As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!

The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care. 

I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> @Sparkletastic
> Would it help to know that pricing on premier designer goods are generally lower (about 10%) in Hawaii than on the mainland?  And, that the general excise tax (no sales tax) is only 4%?
> 
> *Have you ever checked out Maui Jim sunglasses?*  You could even go by the flagship store. They are the best for all kinds of outdoor activities, all polarized, plus they do carry fashion forward frames. They’re my favorite sunnies.


DH has a pair of these and he just loves them. They look terrific on him, too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


Your Gold Boy is a beautiful bag - such a nice soft color of gold.
I remember you looked a long time for the tote… but dividers!!! 
That's the kiss of death for me. I looked at a Roulis yesterday; nice color, nice size, but then I opened it and practically hissed. 
Yup - it was divided, right smack in the center and very thin - I guess you could put a card case or tissues in there?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Your Gold Boy is a beautiful bag - such a nice soft color of gold.
> I remember you looked a long time for the tote… but dividers!!!
> That's the kiss of death for me. I looked at a Roulis yesterday; nice color, nice size, but then I opened it and practically hissed.
> Yup - it was divided, right smack in the center and very thin - I guess you could put a card case or tissues in there?


Thanks for the compliment on the gold boy!

I typically despise dividers. But I wanted ONE center zip in a tote. This bag has that plus another on each side.  It would be great just for work: files, laptop, etc. but I wanted this for personal. I need the ability to carry a change of clothes, etc.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


Your Chanel bags simply glow. Such a gorgeous collection. I'm especially drawn to the gunmetal grey with the bijoux chain... even if they can hear you coming a mile away. 

But oh, what a shame that the tote didn't work out. I remember that you looked for a black tote forEVer, and you were so excited to find this one. It looks beautiful, but if it doesn't work functionally, then that's that. I know we've all discussed this: function really does come first.

Are you going to shop for a replacement black tote while you're in Hawaii, or will you wait to sell your Chanel tote first?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Your Chanel bags simply glow. Such a gorgeous collection. I'm especially drawn to the gunmetal grey with the bijoux chain... even if they can hear you coming a mile away.
> 
> But oh, what a shame that the tote didn't work out. I remember that you looked for a black tote forEVer, and you were so excited to find this one. It looks beautiful, but if it doesn't work functionally, then that's that. I know we've all discussed this: function really does come first.
> 
> Are you going to shop for a replacement black tote while you're in Hawaii, or will you wait to sell your Chanel tote first?


Thank you for the compliment on my Chanels!  I really enjoyed collecting them and enjoy wearing them any more. One of the reasons I love tPF is that we can learn so much from each other. I didn’t know a-ny-thing about Chanel handbags when I first joined a few years ago. But, fairly quickly I was able to learn enough to get ones that I treasure. 

I’m not shopping for the tote right now. I’m more focused on clothing for this trip. But, if I do find the right tote here, online or anywhere else I won’t hesitate to buy it. 

Since it’s Chanel week, I’ll mention I am still intending to (as my southern granny would say “fixing to”) get a black lamb single flap jumbo. I just haven’t spent 2 minutes looking for one.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


Love your Chanel bags. Specially the grey ones. Sorry to hear the tote didn’t work out.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


They're beautiful. Even to a non-flap person.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok, soooo...you know how I say “never say never”?  I’m glad I do. We just went shopping and I had said 1) I’m not buying any bags right now 2) I’m not a fan of what Gucci is doing this season and 3) I like a more feminine, demure style to sunglasses.  I busted all those statements apart. Lol!!  Reveal when I get back to our hotel.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


oh, i am sorry to hear that tote is going, i remember when you got, shame it didn't work for you well enough to stay  
My fave ones are the red, the dark grey (gunmetal) and the gold Boy!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, soooo...you know how I say “never say never”?  I’m glad I do. We just went shopping and I had said 1) I’m not buying any bags right now 2) I’m not a fan of what Gucci is doing this season and 3) I like a more feminine, demure style to sunglasses.  I busted all those statements apart. Lol!!  Reveal when I get back to our hotel.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, soooo...you know how I say “never say never”?  I’m glad I do. We just went shopping and I had said 1) I’m not buying any bags right now 2) I’m not a fan of what Gucci is doing this season and 3) I like a more feminine, demure style to sunglasses.  I busted all those statements apart. Lol!!  Reveal when I get back to our hotel.


 ahahaaa!! I love it and can't wait to see what you've found! 
I do like Gucci - not all of it is completely crazy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

September stats:
My 4 purses for the month challenge went well.
Just Campagne Confort 1 - 10
LV Lockme Bucket - 6
H Vespa - 2
Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - 9

I think I chose well over all. The Proenza Schouler saved me several times - it has just enough blingy fun to it that it worked when I needed something a little bit 'more'. I still love the Just Campagne - it's a perfect color and I had an 'a ha' moment when I realized it's just a tote. I was out and needed an extra hand to carry something and thought 'I can unsnap the sides of the JC and it will fit!'. The Vespa lost out several times to the JC - similar in color - and I was too lazy to change out. I didn't carry the LV as often as I thought I might (it's black!), but I think it has been too warm and I haven't worn as much black lately.
Bags I would have worn if I weren't doing the challenge:
MZ Sutton - 1 - such a fun color. I think I *might* like a small leather bag in this color. 
Coach Saddle - 2
H Drag - 1
Dior Be Dior - 4

I felt bad I had to break the challenge early because of the unexpected trip to Chicago. I could have carried the LV, but I wanted a cross body to wear while walking. Now that I'm home, I probably would have been fine with the LV after all. But I enjoyed carrying the K - it's such a beautiful bag - and each time I carry the K, I also realize it's a great size bag for me. I really don't find the closure a pain in the booty as many do. It's easy and I would like another.
I asked at the boutique if they had any Ks available… they had one, and it was navy! Navy Croc…  I said Oh how lovely, but thank you no. 

Purses in - 0 (woot), Purses out - also zero. I have 2 listed, they aren't budging. If they don't sell by the end of the year, I'll donate them both.
Scarves in - 6. A brand spanking new plisse, a rare double plisse (really bought more because I don't have a double and they are such a rarity), and an old jacquard. Anddd - 3 new scarves were purchased at H on the last day of the month. Not sorry. 
Scarves out - zero - but none are listed right now anyway.

I haven't declared a challenge for October, I might just willy-nilly wear whatever I feel like!


----------



## tenKrat

Here are my other Coach handbags. The one in the middle belonged to my mother. I think it’s from the 90s or early 2000s.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


I ❤️ your gold Chanel Boy. It’s my favorite of all your bags. A little weird because generally Chanel is just not me.


----------



## inkfade

I did good with the challenge for September. Stuck to my four Coach noamds and didn't really get a hankering for anything else, as they function perfectly for me in every way. Am looking forward to another monthly challenge.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> Here are my other Coach handbags. The one in the middle belonged to my mother. I think it’s from the 90s or early 2000s.
> View attachment 4555469


That silver one is so fun! I saw something similar in the LV store yesterday. 


tenKrat said:


> I ❤️ your gold Chanel Boy. It’s my favorite of all your bags. A little weird because generally Chanel is just not me.


Thanks!  I get it. Sometimes I like one item from a brand I normally wouldn’t wear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I don’t think we’ve talked challenges for the month yet? How about these a mix of new and old: 

• Fall Frolic - Wear each of your fall / earth toned bags at least once 
• Single Minded Style - Only wear a certain style of bag the whole month. For example only crossbodies or only arm carry satchels. 
• Least worn - Wear your 3 least worn bags at least twice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m surprised, though I haven’t been here in 4-5 years, this probably my 6th trip to Maui and the shopping has really dropped off. Mr. S found a couple really nice looking shorts and shirts. But, I haven’t found _any_ cute swimwear or summer dresses.  

So, we found our shopping happy at some of the usual suspects...


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Well done!
> 
> 29 books is also great. I know that you and I both read & loved _Where The Crawdads Sing_. *Can you recommend any other books?* I'm picking up the new Louise Penny book from the library today, but it has received mixed reviews and I'm not sure if it will disappoint me (though I've loved most of her others).


Thanks Elaine! Where the Crawdads Sing is one of my favourite reads of this year. I read the new Louise Penny, let me know what you think once you’ve read it. Here are some other book recommendations,
1) Educated by Tara Westover, memoir of a woman raised in a Mormon survivalist family in rural Idaho
2) Before We Were Yours by Lisa Wingate, historical fiction set in Memphis, bouncing between 1939 and current day
3) The Huntress by Kate Quinn, World War II historical fiction, this author also wrote The Alice Network
4) The Song of the Jade Lily by Kirsty Manning, World War II historical fiction set in China
Happy reading!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *September* *Stats
> *
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 5
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> 2 bags still up for sale. (I just added another.)    And, I have a serious bag itch that I’m trying not to give into. No target bags. I just want something new for no good reason except getting down to 22 bags feels way to limiting to me. Honestly, I don’t know that I can hold out very long. I usually feel most comfortable with a collection closer to 26-28 bags because I do love to rotate what I wear quite a bit.
> 
> ———
> 
> Sept 30 marks the end of my “fashion fiscal year”. I’ll do some analysis over the next few days and share my findings. I don’t expect anything will be that earth shattering but who knows!
> 
> ———
> 
> In other news, we’re in Maui for a fun 10 days. I’m happily full of seafood and enjoying the lovely weather. Today I wore my Ltd edition  Fendi Mon Tresor with matching flowered / rhinestone sandals, a white mini sundress and a white wife brimmed sunhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this little bag so much!!!
> 
> While out and about, I saw some sunnies in Louis Vuitton that would be a perfect compliment to this bag and I’m so tempted. But my gawd, LV sunnies prices are kooky!  Should I pull the trigger?  Or stay sane? Lol!
> 
> I’ve been looking for more pretty swimwear and have been totally disappointed. I thought Maui would have some pretty items. I can usually find several options I love here and have a hard time choosing. Not this time.  Everything looks so utilitarian. Where did all the cute swimwear go????


Great stats Sparkletastic! Your Fendi Mon Tresor is picture perfect on the beach! I look forward to your fashion fiscal year end analysis. I’ve been reviewing my wears, too.



dcooney4 said:


> Great Stats! Love the book stats too.


Thank you dear 



ElainePG said:


> No, I don't think so. I have parted with…
> - LV Capucines BB (this broke my heart, but it was too small and too heavy)
> - MJ Little Stam
> - Nina Ricci Marche Mini
> - Jason Wu Daphne


Wow, those are all beautiful bags. I do remember you talking about the features that bugged you about these bags. Well done on your sales/exits. Sigh, your LV Capucines BB is a gorgeous red bag.  I completely understand why you let it go, as per above. Do you have any bags you plan to check out? Are you heading to the city soon? I recall you and your husband usually plan an opera trip to the city in the fall?


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Well done - how nice to be so pleased with your collection!
> 
> Fabulous!!
> Thank you for posting what you learned as well - it's very helpful. Not only for you, but for all of us as well. I don't think you cheated (you told us you would have to travel and that makes things different!), thank you also for explaining the 'why's' of your 'side bags'!
> 
> <applause!>
> Awesome! Congratulations on the sale!
> I know this was a bit of a difficult challenge, but I think we each learned something important - and who doesn't need that?
> I've been traveling (just 3 days but they've been a whirlwind) and I'm behind on everything. I'll post my stat tomorrow!


Thank you Cookie! I am glad you suggested the 4 bag challenge. Thank goodness it was only a one month challenge! I love the 4 bags I chose to carry in September. I appreciate the other bags in my bag wardrobe and the functions they serve. I’m glad to say I am always learning and tweaking my collection as I go.



Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


I love how luscious your lamb flaps are! Sorry to hear the tote didn’t work out. Hopefully, this one is just brief pause that helped you pinpoint what you really want, a stepping stone to get you to the next fabulous black tote.



Cookiefiend said:


> Your Gold Boy is a beautiful bag - such a nice soft color of gold.
> I remember you looked a long time for the tote… but dividers!!!
> That's the kiss of death for me. I looked at a Roulis yesterday; nice color, nice size, but then I opened it and practically hissed.
> Yup - it was divided, right smack in the center and very thin - I guess you could put a card case or tissues in there?


Ooh, was it the larger Roulis or the mini? Which colour did you look at? I like the larger Roulis and the divider put me off, too.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats:
> My 4 purses for the month challenge went well.
> Just Campagne Confort 1 - 10
> LV Lockme Bucket - 6
> H Vespa - 2
> Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - 9
> 
> I think I chose well over all. The Proenza Schouler saved me several times - it has just enough blingy fun to it that it worked when I needed something a little bit 'more'. I still love the Just Campagne - it's a perfect color and I had an 'a ha' moment when I realized it's just a tote. I was out and needed an extra hand to carry something and thought 'I can unsnap the sides of the JC and it will fit!'. The Vespa lost out several times to the JC - similar in color - and I was too lazy to change out. I didn't carry the LV as often as I thought I might (it's black!), but I think it has been too warm and I haven't worn as much black lately.
> Bags I would have worn if I weren't doing the challenge:
> MZ Sutton - 1 - such a fun color. I think I *might* like a small leather bag in this color.
> Coach Saddle - 2
> H Drag - 1
> Dior Be Dior - 4
> 
> I felt bad I had to break the challenge early because of the unexpected trip to Chicago. I could have carried the LV, but I wanted a cross body to wear while walking. Now that I'm home, I probably would have been fine with the LV after all. But I enjoyed carrying the K - it's such a beautiful bag - and each time I carry the K, I also realize it's a great size bag for me. I really don't find the closure a pain in the booty as many do. It's easy and I would like another.
> I asked at the boutique if they had any Ks available… they had one, and it was navy! Navy Croc…  I said Oh how lovely, but thank you no.
> 
> Purses in - 0 (woot), Purses out - also zero. I have 2 listed, they aren't budging. If they don't sell by the end of the year, I'll donate them both.
> Scarves in - 6. A brand spanking new plisse, a rare double plisse (really bought more because I don't have a double and they are such a rarity), and an old jacquard. Anddd - 3 new scarves were purchased at H on the last day of the month. Not sorry.
> Scarves out - zero - but none are listed right now anyway.
> 
> I haven't declared a challenge for October, I might just willy-nilly wear whatever I feel like!


Great job on the September Challenge. You made it right to the end of the month with four bags, right before your trip. I am glad you brought out your BBK for your Chicago trip! Congratulations on your purse stats and on your scarf acquisitions! 



tenKrat said:


> Here are my other Coach handbags. The one in the middle belonged to my mother. I think it’s from the 90s or early 2000s.
> View attachment 4555469


Pretty Coach bags, I love the leather of the middle one.



inkfade said:


> I did good with the challenge for September. Stuck to my four Coach noamds and didn't really get a hankering for anything else, as they function perfectly for me in every way. Am looking forward to another monthly challenge.


Well done inkfade. You’ve definitely found a bag style that works for you - beautiful colours and leathers.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats:
> My 4 purses for the month challenge went well.
> Just Campagne Confort 1 - 10
> LV Lockme Bucket - 6
> H Vespa - 2
> Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - 9
> 
> I think I chose well over all. The Proenza Schouler saved me several times - it has just enough blingy fun to it that it worked when I needed something a little bit 'more'. I still love the Just Campagne - it's a perfect color and I had an 'a ha' moment when I realized it's just a tote. I was out and needed an extra hand to carry something and thought 'I can unsnap the sides of the JC and it will fit!'. The Vespa lost out several times to the JC - similar in color - and I was too lazy to change out. I didn't carry the LV as often as I thought I might (it's black!), but I think it has been too warm and I haven't worn as much black lately.
> Bags I would have worn if I weren't doing the challenge:
> MZ Sutton - 1 - such a fun color. I think I *might* like a small leather bag in this color.
> Coach Saddle - 2
> H Drag - 1
> Dior Be Dior - 4
> 
> I felt bad I had to break the challenge early because of the unexpected trip to Chicago. I could have carried the LV, but I wanted a cross body to wear while walking. Now that I'm home, I probably would have been fine with the LV after all. But I enjoyed carrying the K - it's such a beautiful bag - and each time I carry the K, I also realize it's a great size bag for me. I really don't find the closure a pain in the booty as many do. It's easy and I would like another.
> I asked at the boutique if they had any Ks available… they had one, and it was navy! Navy Croc…  I said Oh how lovely, but thank you no.
> 
> Purses in - 0 (woot), Purses out - also zero. I have 2 listed, they aren't budging. If they don't sell by the end of the year, I'll donate them both.
> Scarves in - 6. A brand spanking new plisse, a rare double plisse (really bought more because I don't have a double and they are such a rarity), and an old jacquard. Anddd - 3 new scarves were purchased at H on the last day of the month. Not sorry.
> Scarves out - zero - but none are listed right now anyway.
> 
> I haven't declared a challenge for October, I might just willy-nilly wear whatever I feel like!


Congrats on taking on the 4-bag challenge and on (almost) completing it! You have great bag stats! (not so sure about scarves though, lol)



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m surprised, though I haven’t been here in 4-5 years, this probably my 6th trip to Maui and the shopping has really dropped off. Mr. S found a couple really nice looking shorts and shirts. But, I haven’t found _any_ cute swimwear or summer dresses.
> 
> So, we found our shopping happy at some of the usual suspects...
> View attachment 4555841


We want to see more!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t think we’ve talked challenges for the month yet? How about these a mix of new and old:
> 
> • Fall Frolic - Wear each of your fall / earth toned bags at least once
> • Single Minded Style - Only wear a certain style of bag the whole month. For example only crossbodies or only arm carry satchels.
> • Least worn - Wear your 3 least worn bags at least twice.


I’m going for the least worn challenge. My end of the year analysis is quite horrifying this year. (More on this later) Somehow, four of my favorite bags are in my six least worn bags ever. So, I’m going to make a point of wearing three of these this month for my challenge.

• Dior Ltd Ed. White & Gold Diorama
• Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
• Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap 

Wish me luck. I don’t think the grey C flap will be hard to work in. The red should I be ok too. But I struggle with the Dior because the pale off white color clashes with white and I wear more wg than yg.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine! Where the Crawdads Sing is one of my favourite reads of this year. I read the new Louise Penny, let me know what you think once you’ve read it. Here are some other book recommendations,
> 1) Educated by Tara Westover, memoir of a woman raised in a Mormon survivalist family in rural Idaho
> 2) Before We Were Yours by Lisa Wingate, historical fiction set in Memphis, bouncing between 1939 and current day
> 3) The Huntress by Kate Quinn, World War II historical fiction, this author also wrote The Alice Network
> 4) The Song of the Jade Lily by Kirsty Manning, World War II historical fiction set in China
> Happy reading!


I read Educated - really enjoyed it.


More bags said:


> Thank you Cookie! I am glad you suggested the 4 bag challenge. Thank goodness it was only a one month challenge! I love the 4 bags I chose to carry in September. I appreciate the other bags in my bag wardrobe and the functions they serve. I’m glad to say I am always learning and tweaking my collection as I go.
> 
> 
> I love how luscious your lamb flaps are! Sorry to hear the tote didn’t work out. Hopefully, this one is just brief pause that helped you pinpoint what you really want, a stepping stone to get you to the next fabulous black tote.
> 
> 
> Ooh, was it the larger Roulis or the mini? Which colour did you look at? I like the larger Roulis and the divider put me off, too.


It was the 23, - one was in Beton, the other was Bleu Encre. My Silk’in barely fit in it!


More bags said:


> Great job on the September Challenge. You made it right to the end of the month with four bags, right before your trip. I am glad you brought out your BBK for your Chicago trip! Congratulations on your purse stats and on your scarf acquisitions!
> 
> 
> Pretty Coach bags, I love the leather of the middle one.
> 
> 
> Well done inkfade. You’ve definitely found a bag style that works for you - beautiful colours and leathers.


Thank you!


msd_bags said:


> Congrats on taking on the 4-bag challenge and on (almost) completing it! You have great bag stats! (not so sure about scarves though, lol)
> 
> 
> We want to see more!!


Ha! Yeah... not so awesome on the scarf front, but I don’t get to the boutique very often! (Thank goodness!)
We will probably go in November though. If we do, I’m going to try to focus on what I COMPLETELY forgot about!  I stepped into the store and my ‘list’ went right outta my head - whoosh!
I really had planned on seeing the 140 Sieste au Paradis, the summer silk is gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

I am going to try the fall frolic challenge. I would do the least used but I have been trying that on my own. Started  yesterday again  and now my shoulder hurts so the bag will not be worn a second time. I have been slowly testing out my rarely worn bags. I either wear them or list them. A couple I waited till fall to use. So will see how that goes.


----------



## inkfade

I'm going to do the least worn challenge, as every bag I own is crossbody style and I only own one earth-tone bag. I have a few in mind for my least worn:

-Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody
-Alexander Wang Roxy hobo
-Steven Alan Kate crossbody/backpack

There might be a couple more squirreled away in my bag box that were apparently so unimportant I forgot about them haha. Honestly, I am not looking forward to wearing the first two, since I know they don't really work with my needs--hence, my least worn. The third I mostly wear as a backpack when I want to be totally hands free, but I'm up for the challenge. Maybe I'll warm up to my least used bags a bit more, or discover I really just do not like them so I can be more confident when I eventually try to sell.


----------



## dcooney4

I just finished a really good book called I found you by Lisa Jewell . I could hardly put it down. I has been a while since that has happened.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats:
> My 4 purses for the month challenge went well.
> Just Campagne Confort 1 - 10
> LV Lockme Bucket - 6
> H Vespa - 2
> Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small - 9
> 
> I think I chose well over all. The Proenza Schouler saved me several times - it has just enough blingy fun to it that it worked when I needed something a little bit 'more'. I still love the Just Campagne - it's a perfect color and I had an 'a ha' moment when I realized it's just a tote. I was out and needed an extra hand to carry something and thought 'I can unsnap the sides of the JC and it will fit!'. The Vespa lost out several times to the JC - similar in color - and I was too lazy to change out. I didn't carry the LV as often as I thought I might (it's black!), but I think it has been too warm and I haven't worn as much black lately.
> Bags I would have worn if I weren't doing the challenge:
> MZ Sutton - 1 - such a fun color. I think I *might* like a small leather bag in this color.
> Coach Saddle - 2
> H Drag - 1
> Dior Be Dior - 4
> 
> I felt bad I had to break the challenge early because of the unexpected trip to Chicago. I could have carried the LV, but I wanted a cross body to wear while walking. Now that I'm home, I probably would have been fine with the LV after all. But I enjoyed carrying the K - it's such a beautiful bag - and each time I carry the K, I also realize it's a great size bag for me. I really don't find the closure a pain in the booty as many do. It's easy and I would like another.
> I asked at the boutique if they had any Ks available… they had one, and it was navy! Navy Croc…  I said Oh how lovely, but thank you no.
> 
> Purses in - 0 (woot), Purses out - also zero. I have 2 listed, they aren't budging. If they don't sell by the end of the year, I'll donate them both.
> Scarves in - 6. A brand spanking new plisse, a rare double plisse (really bought more because I don't have a double and they are such a rarity), and an old jacquard. Anddd - 3 new scarves were purchased at H on the last day of the month. Not sorry.
> Scarves out - zero - but none are listed right now anyway.
> 
> I haven't declared a challenge for October, I might just willy-nilly wear whatever I feel like!


You did great on the challenge, @Cookiefiend , and it sounds as though you learned a lot about your collection. How interesting that the Kelly closure isn't a problem for you. I love the look of the Kelly, but I've always worried that the closure would be fiddly. So I for sure didn't want to invest all that $$$ in one and then find out that I hated it! Too bad there isn't a bag rental service! (Or maybe there is???)

Three new scarves at the Chicago H boutique! Yippee!!!  Are they all from this season?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks Elaine! Where the Crawdads Sing is one of my favourite reads of this year. I read the new Louise Penny, let me know what you think once you’ve read it. Here are some other book recommendations,
> 1) Educated by Tara Westover, memoir of a woman raised in a Mormon survivalist family in rural Idaho
> 2) Before We Were Yours by Lisa Wingate, historical fiction set in Memphis, bouncing between 1939 and current day
> 3) The Huntress by Kate Quinn, World War II historical fiction, this author also wrote The Alice Network
> 4) The Song of the Jade Lily by Kirsty Manning, World War II historical fiction set in China
> Happy reading!


Thank you for the recommendations! 
- I've read The Huntress and loved it. Have you read her other book, The Alice Network? Women spies in WWI. 
- I just got the new Louise Penny out of the library and it has me bogged down at the first few chapters (is it just me, or is the writing stilted?) but since I love her, I'm going to stick with it for a while.
- I'll check out The Song of the Jade Lily. WWII books can be good, and I like the fact that this one is set in China.
- Educated has received so many good reviews, but I often don't read memoirs. I hadn't realized this was about Mormon survivalists, though! DH and I lived in Salt Lake City for years and years. It was a fascinating place for two East Coast transplants to live, and we made many good Mormon friends. I think I'll get this one as an audiobook. 
- I have Before We Were Yours on hold at the library, but it's a long list! One of these days…


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Here are my other Coach handbags. The one in the middle belonged to my mother. I think it’s from the 90s or early 2000s.
> View attachment 4555469


That one in the middle from the 1990s is a classic… in fact, I might have owned it!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Wow, those are all beautiful bags. I do remember you talking about the features that bugged you about these bags. Well done on your sales/exits. Sigh, your LV Capucines BB is a gorgeous red bag.  I completely understand why you let it go, as per above. *Do you have any bags you plan to check out? Are you heading to the city soon? I recall you and your husband usually plan an opera trip to the city in the fall?*


Yes, that Capucines was gorgeous, but I reviewed my checklist for the past 2 years and I had barely carried it. Forced myself to carry it a few more times this summer and make a list of what I didn't like about it: 
- too heavy
- too small
- strap too long
- strap too thin
(In other words, I didn't like it!!!)
Yes, DH and I are off to San Francisco later this month. Opera, museums, and (of course) shopping. Until a few days ago, there were no bags on the horizon. And then DH was at the dentist's office, flipping through the pages of The Robb Report, and saw a picture of this Valentino bag:
https://www.valentino.com/en-us/shoulder-bags_cod7600457660218851.html#dept=
He asked nicely, and they told him he could bring the magazine home, so I went to the Valentino web site and looked it up. I don't know if I love it or hate it, but I've called the boutique and connected with a very nice SA. He confirmed that they have it in stock, in the color I want (cherry), so I'll get to check it out. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I just finished a really good book called I found you by Lisa Jewell . I could hardly put it down. I has been a while since that has happened.


I read "Then She Was Gone" by the same author. Also a great read.

ETA: And another of her books, "Watching You," was even better!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

inkfade said:


> I'm going to do the least worn challenge, as every bag I own is crossbody style and I only own one earth-tone bag. I have a few in mind for my least worn:
> 
> -Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody
> -Alexander Wang Roxy hobo
> -Steven Alan Kate crossbody/backpack
> 
> There might be a couple more squirreled away in my bag box that were apparently so unimportant I forgot about them haha. Honestly, I am not looking forward to wearing the first two, since I know they don't really work with my needs--hence, my least worn. The third I mostly wear as a backpack when I want to be totally hands free, but I'm up for the challenge. Maybe I'll warm up to my least used bags a bit more, or discover I really just do not like them so I can be more confident when I eventually try to sell.


I know when I’m not looking forward to wearing a bag, it’s the kiss of doom. 
And, I agree the least worn challenges always do a great job of clarifying whether or not I need to keep a bag. Good luck!


ElainePG said:


> You did great on the challenge, @Cookiefiend , and it sounds as though you learned a lot about your collection. How interesting that the Kelly closure isn't a problem for you. I love the look of the Kelly, but I've always worried that the closure would be fiddly. So I for sure didn't want to invest all that $$$ in one and then find out that I hated it! Too bad there isn't a bag rental service! (Or maybe there is???)
> 
> Three new scarves at the Chicago H boutique! Yippee!!!  Are they all from this season?


The fiddly Kelly closure is a big stopping point for me as well. I think there are bag rental options like Bag, Borrow or Steal. But, I don’t think they do higher end brands, do they? Maybe some other company does. I would love to try out a Kelly as well to either decide to buy or finally put a nail in the coffin. The bag is _way_ to expensive to decide 6 months later I don’t like it. I’d be a nervous wreck trying to resale.


ElainePG said:


> Yes, that Capucines was gorgeous, but I reviewed my checklist for the past 2 years and I had barely carried it. Forced myself to carry it a few more times this summer and make a list of what I didn't like about it:
> - too heavy
> - too small
> - strap too long
> - strap too thin
> (In other words, I didn't like it!!!)
> Yes, DH and I are off to San Francisco later this month. Opera, museums, and (of course) shopping. Until a few days ago, there were no bags on the horizon. And then DH was at the dentist's office, flipping through the pages of The Robb Report, and saw a picture of this Valentino bag:
> https://www.valentino.com/en-us/shoulder-bags_cod7600457660218851.html#dept=
> He asked nicely, and they told him he could bring the magazine home, so I went to the Valentino web site and looked it up. I don't know if I love it or hate it, but I've called the boutique and connected with a very nice SA. He confirmed that they have it in stock, in the color I want (cherry), so I'll get to check it out.
> Stay tuned!


Mr. S. gets the Robb Report and it always stirs up some mischief. Lol!!! That is a fun bag. I wonder if V is moving away from studs. 
By the way, they do a monthly box for men - Robb Vices  https://robbvices.com/contact_us.html. I got a subscription for Mr. S for one of his bday presents this summer and so far he loves it. It’s a nice bday or holiday gift. Just wanted to mention it since the holidays are coming up. Mr. S is hard to buy for so feel free to share your gift suggestions too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> You did great on the challenge, @Cookiefiend , and it sounds as though you learned a lot about your collection. How interesting that the Kelly closure isn't a problem for you. I love the look of the Kelly, but I've always worried that the closure would be fiddly. So I for sure didn't want to invest all that $$$ in one and then find out that I hated it! Too bad there isn't a bag rental service! (Or maybe there is???)
> 
> Three new scarves at the Chicago H boutique! Yippee!!!  Are they all from this season?


Thank you! It was a fun challenge and I *did* learn something from it!
I can see that people think it's fussy, but because mine is vintage and I think it is a little more giving. I carry mine with the sangles fastened behind the flap most of the time. So I don't have to undo them every time - I just lift the flap up off the touret (easy). The bag has enough 'give' that I can still reach inside and get (for example) my wallet out without an issue.
I brought home these 3 - Jungle Love (90) and Brides de Gala Rainbow (gav), they are from this season (AW2019), and Peuple du Vent Bandana (140 moussie), from SS 2018. Love them all!

I thought of another book - and I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it - News of the World by Paulette Jiles. It's the first book in ages that made me cry.



(( Spoiler alert don't read if you don't want a spoiler!))
I have never been so glad for a happy ending


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S. gets the Robb Report and it always stirs up some mischief. Lol!!! That is a fun bag. I wonder if V is moving away from studs.


Lots & lots of studs still showing on their site. It will be interesting to see what's featured in the boutique, though.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It was a fun challenge and I *did* learn something from it!
> I can see that people think it's fussy, but because mine is vintage and I think it is a little more giving. I carry mine with the sangles fastened behind the flap most of the time. So I don't have to undo them every time - I just lift the flap up off the touret (easy). The bag has enough 'give' that I can still reach inside and get (for example) my wallet out without an issue.
> I brought home these 3 - Jungle Love (90) and Brides de Gala Rainbow (gav), they are from this season (AW2019), and Peuple du Vent Bandana (140 moussie), from SS 2018. Love them all!
> 
> I thought of another book - and I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it - News of the World by Paulette Jiles. It's the first book in ages that made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> (( Spoiler alert don't read if you don't want a spoiler!))
> I have never been so glad for a happy ending


Thanks for sharing. I didn’t know that wearing the sangles that way was an option. I thought I read that leaving them open or any non standard way of closing would damage them.

I keep going round and round about the Kelly. I see ones I like (usually the candy colored smaller ones) and think. Ok maybe this would be a good add. But, then I think - is it really worth the money????

So, let me ask a similar question to what I answered about the Chanels. What do you think is the true appeal. Is the quality really that much better than say - Dior, Chanel, etc. to where I’d notice a difference? Is the Kelly heavy for its size?  Does it have good capacity for its size? Any other insights or tips would be much appreciated. I feel more comfortable asking you here as I know you will give me a balanced answer. The H forum is lousy with _very_ intense H lovers who I doubt will provide me a balanced view. (Kind I’d like the C forum. Lol!) TIA!


ElainePG said:


> Lots & lots of studs still showing on their site. It will be interesting to see what's featured in the boutique, though.


I was just googling about the shoes. I’ve never bought any (I’m not a fan of closed in pointed toe heels -not my favorite look and they tend to be waaaay too uncomfortable.) but was wondering if they are still in style and they definitely seem to be.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I read "Then She Was Gone" by the same author. Also a great read.
> 
> ETA: And another of her books, "Watching You," was even better!!!


I read then she was gone too. That is why I bought this one. I will check out Watching You in the near future. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for sharing. I didn’t know that wearing the sangles that way was an option. I thought I read that leaving them open or any non standard way of closing would damage them.
> 
> I keep going round and round about the Kelly. I see ones I like (usually the candy colored smaller ones) and think. Ok maybe this would be a good add. But, then I think - is it really worth the money????
> 
> So, let me ask a similar question to what I answered about the Chanels. What do you think is the true appeal. Is the quality really that much better than say - Dior, Chanel, etc. to where I’d notice a difference? Is the Kelly heavy for its size?  Does it have good capacity for its size? Any other insights or tips would be much appreciated. I feel more comfortable asking you here as I know you will give me a balanced answer. The H forum is lousy with _very_ intense H lovers who I doubt will provide me a balanced view. (Kind I’d like the C forum. Lol!) TIA!


I'd be happy to and I'll do my best. I'll answer your questions first and then post a few pictures to help understand in another post.

1) *What do I think is the true appeal* - They are a timeless style. Mine is 34 years old and while it doesn't look brand new, it looks very good and definitely does not look like it's 34 years old. Part of that could be because - well - they're still making them exactly like this. I have always loved things from the past - be it china, art, antiques, books, or old movies. I like a classic look, and an understated look, a K fits right in with that.

2) *Is the quality that much better than the other premier designers* - I only have one Dior and no Chanel, so I can't give a complete answer to your question.  I love my Be Dior - the leather is totally pet-able, scrumptious and beautiful, it's extremely well made - all the edge coat is perfect, the interior is also leather and lies in the bag tightly, the leather itself is impeccable. Do I think it will look this good in 34 years? While I can't be *sure*, I'd say it's not likely. The leather is softer and much more flexible (I can't think of a better way to put it), and more buttery soft. Because I bought mine second hand - and while it's in excellent shape - the previous owner stored it upright and it is slightly bowed at the base due to the weight of the bag. The K was stored upright too - but the leather is so sturdy - it is only slightly bowed at the base.
The K is box leather - its the only leather H can spa back to pristine levels.
It is much better quality than either my Gucci or LV. I love them both (well mostly on the LV) but they are not the same quality.

3) My K weighs about 2 pounds empty. Heavier than I thought, but not awful.

4) *Capacity* - Mine is a 32cm. Everything I carry - wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, keys, epipen, and phone (and I'll post the pictures next) - fit in it and there is more space. I could probably go smaller, but I wouldn't. And it makes Mr Cookie happy because I can carry his wallet too.

I carry mine most often with the sangles on the touret, and the flap on it as well, but over the sangles. If I'm being lazy; the sangles are off the touret, and just the flap is on it. I don't ever carry it with the flap just flapping around (so the bag is just dangling from the handle) - that's hard on the bag. If I want to be more 'safe or cautious of my surroundings', the flap goes on first, then the sangles, and I turn the touret so it's in the locked position. I have never used the actual lock.

Because mine is 34 years old, there is some wear on the sangles (shrugs) - it's to be expected. The sangles get pulled back through the side slots every time you open the bag to widen it - they're gonna get worn. Best thing to do is to take care of them and moisturize them - they are skin after all.

Box leather is the gold standard. There are several different styles - Sellier and Retourne. Sellier is boxy and stiff. The corners are the sort to poke things and get banged into things. Retourne is not as stiff - still going to have serious corners, but it will get slouchier. There are fans of both styles.
Purse Bop has a great site that explains this much better https://www.********.com/the-hermes-kelly-encyclopedia/

I hope this helps a bit and I'll post the pictures next!
(and anything else I think of!)


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I'd be happy to and I'll do my best. I'll answer your questions first and then post a few pictures to help understand in another post.
> 
> 1) *What do I think is the true appeal* - They are a timeless style. Mine is 34 years old and while it doesn't look brand new, it looks very good and definitely does not look like it's 34 years old. Part of that could be because - well - they're still making them exactly like this. I have always loved things from the past - be it china, art, antiques, books, or old movies. I like a classic look, and an understated look, a K fits right in with that.
> 
> 2) *Is the quality that much better than the other premier designers* - I only have one Dior and no Chanel, so I can't give a complete answer to your question.  I love my Be Dior - the leather is totally pet-able, scrumptious and beautiful, it's extremely well made - all the edge coat is perfect, the interior is also leather and lies in the bag tightly, the leather itself is impeccable. Do I think it will look this good in 34 years? While I can't be *sure*, I'd say it's not likely. The leather is softer and much more flexible (I can't think of a better way to put it), and more buttery soft. Because I bought mine second hand - and while it's in excellent shape - the previous owner stored it upright and it is slightly bowed at the base due to the weight of the bag. The K was stored upright too - but the leather is so sturdy - it is only slightly bowed at the base.
> The K is box leather - its the only leather H can spa back to pristine levels.
> It is much better quality than either my Gucci or LV. I love them both (well mostly on the LV) but they are not the same quality.
> 
> 3) My K weighs about 2 pounds empty. Heavier than I thought, but not awful.
> 
> 4) *Capacity* - Mine is a 32cm. Everything I carry - wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, keys, epipen, and phone (and I'll post the pictures next) - fit in it and there is more space. I could probably go smaller, but I wouldn't. And it makes Mr Cookie happy because I can carry his wallet too.
> 
> I carry mine most often with the sangles on the touret, and the flap on it as well, but over the sangles. If I'm being lazy; the sangles are off the touret, and just the flap is on it. I don't ever carry it with the flap just flapping around (so the bag is just dangling from the handle) - that's hard on the bag. If I want to be more 'safe or cautious of my surroundings', the flap goes on first, then the sangles, and I turn the touret so it's in the locked position. I have never used the actual lock.
> 
> Because mine is 34 years old, there is some wear on the sangles (shrugs) - it's to be expected. The sangles get pulled back through the side slots every time you open the bag to widen it - they're gonna get worn. Best thing to do is to take care of them and moisturize them - they are skin after all.
> 
> Box leather is the gold standard. There are several different styles - Sellier and Retourne. Sellier is boxy and stiff. The corners are the sort to poke things and get banged into things. Retourne is not as stiff - still going to have serious corners, but it will get slouchier. There are fans of both styles.
> Purse Bop has a great site that explains this much better https://www.********.com/the-hermes-kelly-encyclopedia/
> 
> I hope this helps a bit and I'll post the pictures next!
> (and anything else I think of!)


I love learning stuff like this. Thank you for taking the time to explain it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pictures up next. 
First she all buttoned up proper and that’s everything that goes in except my phone - which fits too: 


Everything in there! The big circle = E for empty space. 


Next - sangles loose behind the flap 


Sangles on the touret, flap over them and the touret - how I usually carry it. 


What it looks like to get in easy with the sangles on the touret. This might not work with a new bag, a bag in Epsom, or a Sellier. 


Okay - whew! I bet I wore everyone out!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It was a fun challenge and I *did* learn something from it!
> I can see that people think it's fussy, but because mine is vintage and I think it is a little more giving. I carry mine with the sangles fastened behind the flap most of the time. So I don't have to undo them every time - I just lift the flap up off the touret (easy). The bag has enough 'give' that I can still reach inside and get (for example) my wallet out without an issue.
> I brought home these 3 - Jungle Love (90) and Brides de Gala Rainbow (gav), they are from this season (AW2019), and Peuple du Vent Bandana (140 moussie), from SS 2018. Love them all!
> 
> I thought of another book - and I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it - News of the World by Paulette Jiles. It's the first book in ages that made me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> (( Spoiler alert don't read if you don't want a spoiler!))
> I have never been so glad for a happy ending


Just read the summary of News of the World and it sounds incredible. Also, it's available at my local library! 

I wonder if it's been optioned for a movie yet?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Pictures up next.
> First she all buttoned up proper and that’s everything that goes in except my phone - which fits too:
> View attachment 4556610
> 
> Everything in there! The big circle = E for empty space.
> View attachment 4556611
> 
> Next - sangles loose behind the flap
> View attachment 4556613
> 
> Sangles on the touret, flap over them and the touret - how I usually carry it.
> View attachment 4556614
> 
> What it looks like to get in easy with the sangles on the touret. This might not work with a new bag, a bag in Epsom, or a Sellier.
> View attachment 4556616
> 
> Okay - whew! I bet I wore everyone out!


That was SO useful, @Cookiefiend ! I appreciate that you took the time to explain, with such detailed photos.


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Pictures up next.
> First she all buttoned up proper and that’s everything that goes in except my phone - which fits too:
> View attachment 4556610
> 
> Everything in there! The big circle = E for empty space.
> View attachment 4556611
> 
> Next - sangles loose behind the flap
> View attachment 4556613
> 
> Sangles on the touret, flap over them and the touret - how I usually carry it.
> View attachment 4556614
> 
> What it looks like to get in easy with the sangles on the touret. This might not work with a new bag, a bag in Epsom, or a Sellier.
> View attachment 4556616
> 
> Okay - whew! I bet I wore everyone out!


Thank you, very informative, as I know NOTHING at all about this bag!


----------



## inkfade

Sparkletastic said:


> I know when I’m not looking forward to wearing a bag, it’s the kiss of doom.
> And, I agree the least worn challenges always do a great job of clarifying whether or not I need to keep a bag. Good luck!



Lol the kiss of doom is a good way to put it. I feel already it does not bode well for my poor Roxy hobo.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going for the least worn challenge. My end of the year analysis is quite horrifying this year. (More on this later) Somehow, four of my favorite bags are in my six least worn bags ever. So, I’m going to make a point of wearing three of these this month for my challenge.
> 
> • Dior Ltd Ed. White & Gold Diorama
> • Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
> • Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap
> 
> Wish me luck. I don’t think the grey C flap will be hard to work in. The red should I be ok too. But I struggle with the Dior because the pale off white color clashes with white and I wear more wg than yg.


I adapted your approach of making September 30 the end of my handbag year, and my numbers were awful too. Our weather was just so rainy and awful that I didn't wear a lot of the bags I normally would have this summer. I've been pulling them out now and looking at my tracking, and I'm shocked how long it's been since I got to use them. I have always skewed toward having my carefree bags in my "most worn" category because I only keep a couple on hand, but this was just ridiculous.

All the same, I identified a couple of bags that need to go, so at least it wasn't a total loss.



Cookiefiend said:


> I'd be happy to and I'll do my best. I'll answer your questions first and then post a few pictures to help understand in another post.
> 
> 1) *What do I think is the true appeal* - They are a timeless style. Mine is 34 years old and while it doesn't look brand new, it looks very good and definitely does not look like it's 34 years old. Part of that could be because - well - they're still making them exactly like this. I have always loved things from the past - be it china, art, antiques, books, or old movies. I like a classic look, and an understated look, a K fits right in with that.
> 
> 2) *Is the quality that much better than the other premier designers* - I only have one Dior and no Chanel, so I can't give a complete answer to your question.  I love my Be Dior - the leather is totally pet-able, scrumptious and beautiful, it's extremely well made - all the edge coat is perfect, the interior is also leather and lies in the bag tightly, the leather itself is impeccable. Do I think it will look this good in 34 years? While I can't be *sure*, I'd say it's not likely. The leather is softer and much more flexible (I can't think of a better way to put it), and more buttery soft. Because I bought mine second hand - and while it's in excellent shape - the previous owner stored it upright and it is slightly bowed at the base due to the weight of the bag. The K was stored upright too - but the leather is so sturdy - it is only slightly bowed at the base.
> The K is box leather - its the only leather H can spa back to pristine levels.
> It is much better quality than either my Gucci or LV. I love them both (well mostly on the LV) but they are not the same quality.
> 
> 3) My K weighs about 2 pounds empty. Heavier than I thought, but not awful.
> 
> 4) *Capacity* - Mine is a 32cm. Everything I carry - wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, keys, epipen, and phone (and I'll post the pictures next) - fit in it and there is more space. I could probably go smaller, but I wouldn't. And it makes Mr Cookie happy because I can carry his wallet too.
> 
> I carry mine most often with the sangles on the touret, and the flap on it as well, but over the sangles. If I'm being lazy; the sangles are off the touret, and just the flap is on it. I don't ever carry it with the flap just flapping around (so the bag is just dangling from the handle) - that's hard on the bag. If I want to be more 'safe or cautious of my surroundings', the flap goes on first, then the sangles, and I turn the touret so it's in the locked position. I have never used the actual lock.
> 
> Because mine is 34 years old, there is some wear on the sangles (shrugs) - it's to be expected. The sangles get pulled back through the side slots every time you open the bag to widen it - they're gonna get worn. Best thing to do is to take care of them and moisturize them - they are skin after all.
> 
> Box leather is the gold standard. There are several different styles - Sellier and Retourne. Sellier is boxy and stiff. The corners are the sort to poke things and get banged into things. Retourne is not as stiff - still going to have serious corners, but it will get slouchier. There are fans of both styles.
> Purse Bop has a great site that explains this much better https://www.********.com/the-hermes-kelly-encyclopedia/
> 
> I hope this helps a bit and I'll post the pictures next!
> (and anything else I think of!)



Cookiefiend! This was such a great explanation! I don't own a Kelly, but I have started hankering hard for one, and this was really helpful. I went shopping recently and got to try on a sample (funnily enough in Hermes Chicago, where you just were), and man, I did not want to take it off once I put it on. They couldn't sell me the sample, though, so that decided that, or it would have gone home with me. It's been a while since I felt that kind of pull to a bag, especially one that's not strictly practical ...


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> Most of us have seen them but, I kinda look forward to the photos of all your bags - particularly the Bals and BV’s every year. Mainly because I love the Bals but don’t own one so I can live through you. But, also because I love seeing large collections that are actually used and cherished. And the range of colors are delectable. Please reconsider.
> Ah! Got it. I’m reading posts more quickly than normal so I didn’t get it. I thought you were talking about some type of crossbody. Lol!
> 
> Dior does navy soooo well!!! I’m looking for a preloved navy LD for my BFF.
> OMG on the saddle bag. The style is so popular now that sellers can charge crazy prices.
> 
> I get it on not going to Dior yet. I was the same way in that I also had a love affair for a period of time with different brands and then continued to move on. I started eons ago with Coach, then to Prada to Gucci to Chanel to Dior.  I’m kinda on a Fendi loving moment now but, I don’t see them becoming one of my main go to’s.
> 
> I still love Chanel but the bags look so much alike that I can’t get behind having much more than the four I have (I actually am selling / have sold off four of mine in the last 2 years)
> 
> I miss Gucci. They are just so much into gaudy land right now.
> 
> But, Dior has my heart. I just counted and a third of my bags are Dior.
> Thank you!
> Oh no! The Capucines is gone!  Did I know that? I love those bags but, your reports of them being heavy kept me away. Why don’t bag manufacturers get that we don’t want heavy bags???
> I know!!! That’s why I’m tempted. Buuuuuut...I gotta be honest. Half the reason I didn’t buy them is I haven’t been by the other designer stores yet. (The mall we went to only had LV). So, I wanna look at aaaaallllll my options before I pounce.
> 
> These are the ones. They are so not what I’d ever wear but somehow they “work” when I put them on. In the picture they read as having a kind of a Elton John vibe that isn’t actually there IRL (thankfully LOL!) In person they are paler and much more delicate looking. Very light and feminine. Not 70’s rock star.
> View attachment 4554637


It is so interesting hearing about others handbag journeys, and how they evolve....thank you for sharing   Do you have your Dior bags posted anywhere? Your enthusiasm is promoting me to focus more on Dior. I keep getting derailed by LV and Chanel. 

I visit this thread but rarely post, but i have way too many bags, keep buying bags, and cannot enjoy the ones i have with this chaos of ‘too much’.....so i need to get more out than in, and start shopping my own closet lol. 

And i think 4 Chanels is a great number...if you are staying with the classics, they do all look the same, depending on color etc...


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.


Your bags are    And i love the lamb, that gray and the red!  Gorgeous.  Everyone loves caviar over on tge Chanel threads, it seems.  My jumbo and m/l flap are lamb and they are glorious. I want your red jumbo!  Lol. And your tote is beautiful...but if its not functional, you won’t use it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I love learning stuff like this. Thank you for taking the time to explain it.


You are so welcome! It's really helpful to learn about these sorts of things from regular people… who really wear that bag - not just for IG. But real life. 


ElainePG said:


> Just read the summary of News of the World and it sounds incredible. Also, it's available at my local library!
> 
> I wonder if it's been optioned for a movie yet?


I would not be surprised if it were! I loved it. I cried! 


ElainePG said:


> That was SO useful, @Cookiefiend ! I appreciate that you took the time to explain, with such detailed photos.


 You are so welcome! 


muchstuff said:


> Thank you, very informative, as I know NOTHING at all about this bag!


Hahaa! My pleasure! 


Annabel Lee said:


> I adapted your approach of making September 30 the end of my handbag year, and my numbers were awful too. Our weather was just so rainy and awful that I didn't wear a lot of the bags I normally would have this summer. I've been pulling them out now and looking at my tracking, and I'm shocked how long it's been since I got to use them. I have always skewed toward having my carefree bags in my "most worn" category because I only keep a couple on hand, but this was just ridiculous.
> 
> All the same, I identified a couple of bags that need to go, so at least it wasn't a total loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Cookiefiend! This was such a great explanation! I don't own a Kelly, but I have started hankering hard for one, and this was really helpful. I went shopping recently and got to try on a sample (funnily enough in Hermes Chicago, where you just were), and man, I did not want to take it off once I put it on. They couldn't sell me the sample, though, so that decided that, or it would have gone home with me. It's been a while since I felt that kind of pull to a bag, especially one that's not strictly practical ...


I completely understand! There is something about them that is kinda irresistible! 
When my SA said they had a Croc in - and a blue one! be still my heart! (I know a lot of people are against that - I'm sorry and I understand but - zomg) But, I didn't even ask to see it… 
Mr Cookie asked me later how much that would have been (He was probably thinking Christmas), and when I told him 'Oh, about 30 grand' and then smiled at him , he said 'Well I would have gotten one hell of a surprise!' 
I had to laugh - he's so generous and giving but we're both frugal Midwesterners.


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> I'd be happy to and I'll do my best. I'll answer your questions first and then post a few pictures to help understand in another post.
> 
> 1) *What do I think is the true appeal* - They are a timeless style. Mine is 34 years old and while it doesn't look brand new, it looks very good and definitely does not look like it's 34 years old. Part of that could be because - well - they're still making them exactly like this. I have always loved things from the past - be it china, art, antiques, books, or old movies. I like a classic look, and an understated look, a K fits right in with that.
> 
> 2) *Is the quality that much better than the other premier designers* - I only have one Dior and no Chanel, so I can't give a complete answer to your question.  I love my Be Dior - the leather is totally pet-able, scrumptious and beautiful, it's extremely well made - all the edge coat is perfect, the interior is also leather and lies in the bag tightly, the leather itself is impeccable. Do I think it will look this good in 34 years? While I can't be *sure*, I'd say it's not likely. The leather is softer and much more flexible (I can't think of a better way to put it), and more buttery soft. Because I bought mine second hand - and while it's in excellent shape - the previous owner stored it upright and it is slightly bowed at the base due to the weight of the bag. The K was stored upright too - but the leather is so sturdy - it is only slightly bowed at the base.
> The K is box leather - its the only leather H can spa back to pristine levels.
> It is much better quality than either my Gucci or LV. I love them both (well mostly on the LV) but they are not the same quality.
> 
> 3) My K weighs about 2 pounds empty. Heavier than I thought, but not awful.
> 
> 4) *Capacity* - Mine is a 32cm. Everything I carry - wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, keys, epipen, and phone (and I'll post the pictures next) - fit in it and there is more space. I could probably go smaller, but I wouldn't. And it makes Mr Cookie happy because I can carry his wallet too.
> 
> I carry mine most often with the sangles on the touret, and the flap on it as well, but over the sangles. If I'm being lazy; the sangles are off the touret, and just the flap is on it. I don't ever carry it with the flap just flapping around (so the bag is just dangling from the handle) - that's hard on the bag. If I want to be more 'safe or cautious of my surroundings', the flap goes on first, then the sangles, and I turn the touret so it's in the locked position. I have never used the actual lock.
> 
> Because mine is 34 years old, there is some wear on the sangles (shrugs) - it's to be expected. The sangles get pulled back through the side slots every time you open the bag to widen it - they're gonna get worn. Best thing to do is to take care of them and moisturize them - they are skin after all.
> 
> Box leather is the gold standard. There are several different styles - Sellier and Retourne. Sellier is boxy and stiff. The corners are the sort to poke things and get banged into things. Retourne is not as stiff - still going to have serious corners, but it will get slouchier. There are fans of both styles.
> Purse Bop has a great site that explains this much better https://www.********.com/the-hermes-kelly-encyclopedia/
> 
> I hope this helps a bit and I'll post the pictures next!
> (and anything else I think of!)


I loved reading your post.....i’ve always wanted one and you made me want one even more


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Pictures up next.
> First she all buttoned up proper and that’s everything that goes in except my phone - which fits too:
> View attachment 4556610
> 
> Everything in there! The big circle = E for empty space.
> View attachment 4556611
> 
> Next - sangles loose behind the flap
> View attachment 4556613
> 
> Sangles on the touret, flap over them and the touret - how I usually carry it.
> View attachment 4556614
> 
> What it looks like to get in easy with the sangles on the touret. This might not work with a new bag, a bag in Epsom, or a Sellier.
> View attachment 4556616
> 
> Okay - whew! I bet I wore everyone out!


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> I loved reading your post.....i’ve always wanted one and you made me want one even more





jbags07 said:


> Absolutely stunning


You are so welcome, I’m glad it was ‘helpful’!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> When my SA said they had a Croc in - and a blue one! be still my heart! (I know a lot of people are against that - I'm sorry and I understand but - zomg) But, I didn't even ask to see it…
> Mr Cookie asked me later how much that would have been (He was probably thinking Christmas), and when I told him *'Oh, about 30 grand'* and then smiled at him , he said 'Well I would have gotten one hell of a surprise!'
> I had to laugh - he's so generous and giving but we're both frugal Midwesterners.


 
Really???? I knew they were expensive, but I had no idea! Is that because it's an Hermes, a Kelly, or an exotic? Or a combo of the three?
I remember when @Sparkletastic had us do a little exercise playing with what we'd do if we *had* to spend a thousand, two thousand, five thousand, and so on. I can't remember if the exercise went as high as thirty thousand, but if it had, I couldn't have put that $$$ towards a handbag. Even with pretend money. 
Of course, everyone is different, and one person's croc Kelly is another's… I dunno… luxury vacation? Kitchen remodel? Private jet flight jet flight to Paris for dinner at a five star restaurant and home again the next day?????


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> I'd be happy to and I'll do my best. I'll answer your questions first and then post a few pictures to help understand in another post.
> 
> 1) *What do I think is the true appeal* - They are a timeless style. Mine is 34 years old and while it doesn't look brand new, it looks very good and definitely does not look like it's 34 years old. Part of that could be because - well - they're still making them exactly like this. I have always loved things from the past - be it china, art, antiques, books, or old movies. I like a classic look, and an understated look, a K fits right in with that.
> 
> 2) *Is the quality that much better than the other premier designers* - I only have one Dior and no Chanel, so I can't give a complete answer to your question.  I love my Be Dior - the leather is totally pet-able, scrumptious and beautiful, it's extremely well made - all the edge coat is perfect, the interior is also leather and lies in the bag tightly, the leather itself is impeccable. Do I think it will look this good in 34 years? While I can't be *sure*, I'd say it's not likely. The leather is softer and much more flexible (I can't think of a better way to put it), and more buttery soft. Because I bought mine second hand - and while it's in excellent shape - the previous owner stored it upright and it is slightly bowed at the base due to the weight of the bag. The K was stored upright too - but the leather is so sturdy - it is only slightly bowed at the base.
> The K is box leather - its the only leather H can spa back to pristine levels.
> It is much better quality than either my Gucci or LV. I love them both (well mostly on the LV) but they are not the same quality.
> 
> 3) My K weighs about 2 pounds empty. Heavier than I thought, but not awful.
> 
> 4) *Capacity* - Mine is a 32cm. Everything I carry - wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, keys, epipen, and phone (and I'll post the pictures next) - fit in it and there is more space. I could probably go smaller, but I wouldn't. And it makes Mr Cookie happy because I can carry his wallet too.
> 
> I carry mine most often with the sangles on the touret, and the flap on it as well, but over the sangles. If I'm being lazy; the sangles are off the touret, and just the flap is on it. I don't ever carry it with the flap just flapping around (so the bag is just dangling from the handle) - that's hard on the bag. If I want to be more 'safe or cautious of my surroundings', the flap goes on first, then the sangles, and I turn the touret so it's in the locked position. I have never used the actual lock.
> 
> Because mine is 34 years old, there is some wear on the sangles (shrugs) - it's to be expected. The sangles get pulled back through the side slots every time you open the bag to widen it - they're gonna get worn. Best thing to do is to take care of them and moisturize them - they are skin after all.
> 
> Box leather is the gold standard. There are several different styles - Sellier and Retourne. Sellier is boxy and stiff. The corners are the sort to poke things and get banged into things. Retourne is not as stiff - still going to have serious corners, but it will get slouchier. There are fans of both styles.
> Purse Bop has a great site that explains this much better https://www.********.com/the-hermes-kelly-encyclopedia/
> 
> I hope this helps a bit and I'll post the pictures next!
> (and anything else I think of!)





Cookiefiend said:


> Pictures up next.
> First she all buttoned up proper and that’s everything that goes in except my phone - which fits too:
> View attachment 4556610
> 
> Everything in there! The big circle = E for empty space.
> View attachment 4556611
> 
> Next - sangles loose behind the flap
> View attachment 4556613
> 
> Sangles on the touret, flap over them and the touret - how I usually carry it.
> View attachment 4556614
> 
> What it looks like to get in easy with the sangles on the touret. This might not work with a new bag, a bag in Epsom, or a Sellier.
> View attachment 4556616
> 
> Okay - whew! I bet I wore everyone out!


These are such WONDERFUL posts. Thank you!!!  This absolutely will help me in my noodling.  And, your K is positively beautiful!


Annabel Lee said:


> I adapted your approach of making September 30 the end of my handbag year, and my numbers were awful too. Our weather was just so rainy and awful that I didn't wear a lot of the bags I normally would have this summer. I've been pulling them out now and looking at my tracking, and I'm shocked how long it's been since I got to use them. I have always skewed toward having my carefree bags in my "most worn" category because I only keep a couple on hand, but this was just ridiculous.
> 
> All the same, I identified a couple of bags that need to go, so at least it wasn't a total loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Cookiefiend! This was such a great explanation! I don't own a Kelly, but I have started hankering hard for one, and this was really helpful. I went shopping recently and got to try on a sample (funnily enough in Hermes Chicago, where you just were), and man, I did not want to take it off once I put it on. They couldn't sell me the sample, though, so that decided that, or it would have gone home with me. It's been a while since I felt that kind of pull to a bag, especially one that's not strictly practical ...


I’m so glad the “fashion fiscal year” analysis is helpful for you. 
And, Omg! Isn’t hard not to slip into using carefree bags all the time and not carry your “best bags”? Ugh. The only way I solved this was to make my most used bags some of my most expensive and most loved.  It was a tough mental transition and it was hard to find bags I could love that could also stand up to regular carefree level wear. 
Good luck with your adjustments!


jbags07 said:


> It is so interesting hearing about others handbag journeys, and how they evolve....thank you for sharing   Do you have your Dior bags posted anywhere? Your enthusiasm is promoting me to focus more on Dior. I keep getting derailed by LV and Chanel.
> 
> I visit this thread but rarely post, but i have way too many bags, keep buying bags, and cannot enjoy the ones i have with this chaos of ‘too much’.....so i need to get more out than in, and start shopping my own closet lol.
> 
> And i think 4 Chanels is a great number...if you are staying with the classics, they do all look the same, depending on color etc...


I’ll post my Diors this next week! I only have 24 bags but 6 of them are Dior. 


jbags07 said:


> Your bags are    And i love the lamb, that gray and the red!  Gorgeous.  Everyone loves caviar over on tge Chanel threads, it seems.  My jumbo and m/l flap are lamb and they are glorious. I want your red jumbo!  Lol. And your tote is beautiful...but if its not functional, you won’t use it.


Thank you!  I agree there is an overabundance of caviar love on tPF. I just love the color saturation and hand feel of lamb. And I never have an issue with wear. 8 of my 23 bags are lamb. 

Please share photos of your bags. We’d love to see them!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

OK, so I’m finally sitting down for a while and can share some photos of our purchases.

Starting with what I got for Mr. Sparkle. He will happily and generously spend on me but, is _really_ bad about spending money on himself. I have to push him into it. Like even for new socks. 

So, it was fun that he let me treat him with these items. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



First up is a handsome new tie. We aren’t logo folks but, these are nice and subtle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The second item is a scarf. He needs a couple new coats and other winter items so this is my first shot across the bow at redoing his winter outerwear. Lol! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think he’ll look super handsome in both. And, it was fun to see his eyes light up like a little kid.


----------



## Sparkletastic

And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they? 

That being said, I looooove my new babies. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Starting with my sunnies.


It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!

Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery. 

There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!

I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.

I can’t WAIT to wear my bag! 

_Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they?
> 
> That being said, I looooove my new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557028
> 
> Starting with my sunnies.
> View attachment 4557036
> 
> It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557038
> 
> I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into.
> View attachment 4557034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery.
> 
> There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557035
> 
> It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!
> 
> I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.
> 
> I can’t WAIT to wear my bag!
> 
> _Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _


Just awesome goodies Sparkle!!  Especially love the bag.  How big is it?  Is it a mini?

Hmmm, Mr. Sparkle still has a surprise for you.  Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Just awesome goodies Sparkle!!  Especially love the bag.  How big is it?  Is it a mini?
> 
> Hmmm, Mr. Sparkle still has a surprise for you.  Can't wait for the reveal!


Thanks!  The bag is a mini but not really a mini. This is a photo for perspective on profile. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It has great capacity - it fits sunglasses, card holder, iphone, keys, lipgloss, tissues and tiny lotion bottle.  The Dionysus also comes in a super mini and a WOC - both of which are smaller. So, this is definitely not a tiny bag.

This bag is perfect as I wanted it for casual running around to date night. As it gets cooler, I’ll wear this with jeans, heels, and some kind of cute top.  Other than the C tote, 5 of my last 6 bags have been small or WOC. At some point, I’ll have to reverse course and get more larger bags. But, I just don’t like the bulk and I don’t really carry that much stuff.

And, yes. I’m totally flummoxed on what’s in his gift hidey hole.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  The bag is a mini but not really a mini. This is a photo for perspective on profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has great capacity - it fits sunglasses, card holder, iphone, keys, lipgloss, tissues and tiny lotion bottle.  The Dionysus also comes in a super mini and a WOC - both of which are smaller. So, this is definitely not a tiny bag.
> 
> This bag is perfect as I wanted it for casual running around to date night. As it gets cooler, I’ll wear this with jeans, heels, and some kind of cute top.  Other than the C tote, 5 of my last 6 bags have been small or WOC. At some point, I’ll have to reverse course and get more larger bags. But, I just don’t like the bulk and I don’t really carry that much stuff.
> 
> And, yes. I’m totally flummoxed on what’s in his gift hidey hole.


Wonderful gifts all around! My favorite of course is the blue Dionysus.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Really???? I knew they were expensive, but I had no idea! Is that because it's an Hermes, a Kelly, or an exotic? Or a combo of the three?
> I remember when @Sparkletastic had us do a little exercise playing with what we'd do if we *had* to spend a thousand, two thousand, five thousand, and so on. I can't remember if the exercise went as high as thirty thousand, but if it had, I couldn't have put that $$$ towards a handbag. Even with pretend money.
> Of course, everyone is different, and one person's croc Kelly is another's… I dunno… luxury vacation? Kitchen remodel? Private jet flight jet flight to Paris for dinner at a five star restaurant and home again the next day?????


It’s all of the above, but mostly because it’s an exotic! And I agree with you... I mean, our first house was less than that. 
I would never fault someone for paying that for a purse - provided of course it wasn’t taking money for food and shelter - it’s their money - I’m not their financial advisor, I didn’t stay at a Holiday Inn last night (those commercials amused me), I don’t get to decide how anyone spends their dollah billz - but I can’t do it. I won’t do it! Every bone in my mostly frugal body says Not no how, not no way. And I’m just fine with that! 
@Sparkletastic’s game was interesting. I didn’t participate because my mind boggled at trying to spend that much *imaginary* money! I don’t gamble (because I could buy something real with any money I gambled and lost) and I don’t like to play money games - even Monopoly - because I don’t like to lose even imaginary money! 


Sparkletastic said:


> And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they?
> 
> That being said, I looooove my new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557028
> 
> Starting with my sunnies.
> View attachment 4557036
> 
> It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557038
> 
> I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into.
> View attachment 4557034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery.
> 
> There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557035
> 
> It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!
> 
> I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.
> 
> I can’t WAIT to wear my bag!
> 
> _Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _


Omg - those shoes! Fabulous! 
And I love the Dionysus - it’s a beautiful blue!


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> These are such WONDERFUL posts. Thank you!!!  This absolutely will help me in my noodling.  And, your K is positively beautiful!
> I’m so glad the “fashion fiscal year” analysis is helpful for you.
> And, Omg! Isn’t hard not to slip into using carefree bags all the time and not carry your “best bags”? Ugh. The only way I solved this was to make my most used bags some of my most expensive and most loved.  It was a tough mental transition and it was hard to find bags I could love that could also stand up to regular carefree level wear.
> Good luck with your adjustments!
> I’ll post my Diors this next week! I only have 24 bags but 6 of them are Dior.
> Thank you!  I agree there is an overabundance of caviar love on tPF. I just love the color saturation and hand feel of lamb. And I never have an issue with wear. 8 of my 23 bags are lamb.
> 
> Please share photos of your bags. We’d love to see them!!


Would love to see your Diors!  And i will post my Chanels here since its still Chanel posting week?  I will do it this weekend. However, u like your colorful array, mine are all black lol...and 1 brown...


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they?
> 
> That being said, I looooove my new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557028
> 
> Starting with my sunnies.
> View attachment 4557036
> 
> It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557038
> 
> I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into.
> View attachment 4557034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery.
> 
> There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557035
> 
> It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!
> 
> I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.
> 
> I can’t WAIT to wear my bag!
> 
> _Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _


Your Gucci haul is beautiful!  Those shoes   And the Dionysus....its beyond stunning, that color is amazing!  Love your sunnies and Mr S’s haul too.....


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they?
> 
> That being said, I looooove my new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557028
> 
> Starting with my sunnies.
> View attachment 4557036
> 
> It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557038
> 
> I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into.
> View attachment 4557034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery.
> 
> There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557035
> 
> It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!
> 
> I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.
> 
> I can’t WAIT to wear my bag!
> 
> _Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _


What a fantastic haul, @Sparkletastic . How lovely that you can wear those incredible shoes. I can see why Mr. Sparkle fell for them, LOL!

But that Dionysus is the star of the show.    I agree… such a versatile bag, paired with jeans OR a dress. And because it's small, it probably isn't even super heavy, despite the chain and the metal closure. Yes? No?

Sounds as though you & Mr. S. are having a blast on your vacation. Keep enjoying!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> @Sparkletastic’s game was interesting. I didn’t participate because my mind boggled at trying to spend that much *imaginary* money! *I don’t gamble (because I could buy something real with any money I gambled and lost) and I don’t like to play money games - even Monopoly - because I don’t like to lose even imaginary money!*


Hah! I'm exactly the same way! To me, gambling is like putting $$ in someone else's piggy bank. I don't even buy Super Lotto (or is is Mega Lotto??? see, I don't even know!) tickets. 

When I was a little girl and my friends and I played Monopoly, I would pile up all my $$$ under my corner of the board and never buy properties because I didn't want to take chances. Which, of course, meant that I always lost, because in Monopoly, you HAVE to spend money to make money! As you can probably guess, my college major was NOT economics…


----------



## dcooney4

This morning was the first time in a long time I was sad to see a bag sell. I know I cannot wear it because it is a bit to heavy for me , but it still had that amazing leather smell.  It’s weird because I have let a lot go this year and truly couldn’t care less. This is the first time it was a bit hard. Have you had any regrets when you get rid of something?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s all of the above, but mostly because it’s an exotic! And I agree with you... I mean, our first house was less than that.
> I would never fault someone for paying that for a purse - provided of course it wasn’t taking money for food and shelter - it’s their money - I’m not their financial advisor, I didn’t stay at a Holiday Inn last night (those commercials amused me), I don’t get to decide how anyone spends their dollah billz - but I can’t do it. I won’t do it! Every bone in my mostly frugal body says Not no how, not no way. And I’m just fine with that!
> @Sparkletastic’s game was interesting. I didn’t participate because my mind boggled at trying to spend that much *imaginary* money! I don’t gamble (because I could buy something real with any money I gambled and lost) and I don’t like to play money games - even Monopoly - because I don’t like to lose even imaginary money!
> 
> Omg - those shoes! Fabulous!
> And I love the Dionysus - it’s a beautiful blue!


”Dollah Billz”  

I think the Midwestern thriftiness is a real “thing”. Being from Missouri, I saw very wealthy people who looked a hair up from homeless. So I don’t associate success with stuff / badge as much as some may. And, I was raised by people who didn’t spend a penny before carefully evaluating and exhausting every option _not_ to spend.  

Honestly, it’s been the only tough topic in my marriage. Mr. S was raised in humble circumstances but it translated into him wanting to have what he wants now. I’m lucky in that he doesn’t like to spend on himself so I can graciously decline (or ungraciously veto LOL!) a spend for me or the kids and keep us on track. The house? Yea. He would have us debt ridden in a tricked out Taj Mahal but, we work through that. LOL!  But, we can find an equilibrium. Just like now. We waaaay downsized in our move here because the kiddos are gone but, we’re both feeling we just are happiest in a bigger house. So, we’re planning to move into something that we both are happy with when the market downturns and we can get a deal (compromise. “Big” house but save money). 


jbags07 said:


> Would love to see your Diors!  And i will post my Chanels here since its still Chanel posting week?  I will do it this weekend. However, u like your colorful array, mine are all black lol...and 1 brown...


We are super flexible. You can post your bags from any prior week. People travel and get busy so we don’t have hard and fast rules. Can’t wait to see yours!  I need to add a black back in to my collection. I had a patent and it just didn’t work. I want a SF jumbo lambie w/shw. 


jbags07 said:


> Your Gucci haul is beautiful!  Those shoes   And the Dionysus....its beyond stunning, that color is amazing!  Love your sunnies and Mr S’s haul too.....


Thanks!  We are having fun!  


ElainePG said:


> What a fantastic haul, @Sparkletastic . How lovely that you can wear those incredible shoes. I can see why Mr. Sparkle fell for them, LOL!
> 
> But that Dionysus is the star of the show.    I agree… such a versatile bag, paired with jeans OR a dress. And because it's small, it probably isn't even super heavy, despite the chain and the metal closure. Yes? No?
> 
> Sounds as though you & Mr. S. are having a blast on your vacation. Keep enjoying!


Thank you! 
Gucci shoes are really super comfy. I’d find that same type of strappy heel in a Louboutin completely unwearable. The pitch of Gucci shoes which goes to quality of construction IMO is really wonderful. If you get a Gucci shoe you will likely have to go down at least a half size.  I typically wear an 8 1/2 in heels and these are comfy in an 8. 

In contrast, I have 2 pair of CL boots. I had to go up a size and a half on one and two full sized on the other. That is ridiculous.  High heeled boots are more forgiving that high heeled shoes because you have the entire foot and leg of the boot stabilizing the shoe. I don’t ever see me getting regular CL’s shoes. 

(I used to love Coach high heels because they were the most comfy of all and so well made. They aren’t nearly so now which makes me sad.)


----------



## slickskin

dcooney4 said:


> This morning was the first time in a long time I was sad to see a bag sell. I know I cannot wear it because it is a bit to heavy for me , but it still had that amazing leather smell.  It’s weird because I have let a lot go this year and truly couldn’t care less. This is the first time it was a bit hard. Have you had any regrets when you get rid of something?


Great job on the downsizing. I need to do better. I have a bag that I probably should sell, but some things are holding me back: Its beauty, the feel of the leather. But I also don't like the weight and the dark interior. I hope I don't regret when I sell. I just try to remember that just because a bag is beautiful, it doesn't have to have a place in my closet. Function is just as important.


----------



## dcooney4

slickskin said:


> Great job on the downsizing. I need to do better. I have a bag that I probably should sell, but some things are holding me back: Its beauty, the feel of the leather. But I also don't like the weight and the dark interior. I hope I don't regret when I sell. I just try to remember that just because a bag is beautiful, it doesn't have to have a place in my closet. Function is just as important.


I have to keep telling that to myself. I thought since the bag I was going to sell is from a small company that it would probably take forever to sell. Didn’t count on it going overnight. I realize though with my shoulder I couldn’t wear it even though it really wasn’t heavy for a normal person.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This morning was the first time in a long time I was sad to see a bag sell. I know I cannot wear it because it is a bit to heavy for me , but it still had that amazing leather smell.  It’s weird because I have let a lot go this year and truly couldn’t care less. This is the first time it was a bit hard. *Have you had any regrets when you get rid of something?*


I definitely was sad to let my LV Capucines go, and this is the first time I didn't think "Good riddance!" It didn't work for me, it was silly to keep it, it needed to go to another home, but still…


----------



## ElainePG

slickskin said:


> Great job on the downsizing. I need to do better. I have a bag that I probably should sell, but some things are holding me back: Its beauty, the feel of the leather. But I also don't like the weight and the dark interior. I hope I don't regret when I sell. *I just try to remember that just because a bag is beautiful, it doesn't have to have a place in my closet.* Function is just as important.


Exactly!!!


----------



## muchstuff

I believe we're Dior,  Fendi and Kate Spade starting tomorrow.


----------



## tenKrat

I shopped these from my closet. It’s a Louis Vuitton weekend:


Neverfull MM, SpeedyB 25; Keepall 45


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I definitely was sad to let my LV Capucines go, and this is the first time I didn't think "Good riddance!" It didn't work for me, it was silly to keep it, it needed to go to another home, but still…


I’m sorry about that. It was a beautiful bag. But, you did the right thing. 

To answer @dcooney4 ’s question, I had heart ache letting a few bags go. Most recently my Gucci top handle stirrup bag. But, it just wasn’t working  and I want wearing it. So...


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> I believe we're Dior,  Fendi and Kate Spade starting tomorrow.


I have all three this week!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I have all three this week!


Looking forward to it as I have none...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Traveling back from Maui today I am making a proclamation. 

Here ye! Here he!  I am going to hunt down and buy the perfect leisure travel bag. I don’t care if it is a backpack, tote, purse or a small camel with an attitude. I don’t care if it’s limited edition Hermes or plastic and yarn from WalMart. If necessary, I will sell my left kidney, Mr. Sparkle’s right leg and a kid to acquire it. 

Business travel is easy because I carry a set number and type of items. I have a couple of great work travel bags. 

But, personal travel is an unpredictable PITA! I may carry any number of things: shawl, sunglasses, water bottle, bag of food, socks, charging cord, hat, swimsuit, a new handbag (like now) or anything else under the sun.  

I can’t keep having bags that are black holes, have the wrong strap drop, don’t have enough specialized sections, have too many specialized sections, etc.  

I’m carrying my Jimmy Choo Raven and am ready to throw it out the window. It’s a travel black hole. UGH!!!  

I’m open to any an all suggestions. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Traveling back from Maui today I am making a proclamation.
> 
> Here ye! Here he!  I am going to hunt down and buy the perfect leisure travel bag. I don’t care if it is a backpack, tote, purse or a small camel with an attitude. I don’t care if it’s limited edition Hermes or plastic and yarn from WalMart. If necessary, I will sell my left kidney, Mr. Sparkle’s right leg and a kid to acquire it.
> 
> Business travel is easy because I carry a set number and type of items. I have a couple of great work travel bags.
> 
> But, personal travel is an unpredictable PITA! I may carry any number of things: shawl, sunglasses, water bottle, bag of food, socks, charging cord, hat, swimsuit, a new handbag (like now) or anything else under the sun.
> 
> I can’t keep having bags that are black holes, have the wrong strap drop, don’t have enough specialized sections, have too many specialized sections, etc.
> 
> I’m carrying my Jimmy Choo Raven and am ready to throw it out the window. It’s a travel black hole. UGH!!!
> 
> I’m open to any an all suggestions. ARGH!!!!!


I don’t know how you feel about the Balenciaga Bazar but the medium is a great travel bag for me... large enough zippered opening so it’s not a black hole, long enough strap drop that I can shoulder it. Looks great. One zipped and one big slip pocket inside. I love this bag. I’m 5’2” for reference. Lots of colour ways to choose from, plain as well as striped and graffiti. And enough structure that it won’t collapse on you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> I don’t know how you feel about the Balenciaga Bazar but the medium is a great travel bag for me... large enough zippered opening so it’s not a black hole, long enough strap drop that I can shoulder it. Looks great. One zipped and one big slip pocket inside. I love this bag. I’m 5’2” for reference. Lots of colour ways to choose from, plain as well as striped and graffiti. And enough structure that it won’t collapse on you.
> View attachment 4558774
> View attachment 4558775
> View attachment 4558776


Thanks for the suggestion! 

But, I’m looking for a bag with lots of organization so I don’t have the “black hole” effect I’m getting now.  

I actually just started a thread to get help. I’m a desperate woman on a mission!!!  Lol!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> But, I’m looking for a bag with lots of organization so I don’t have the “black hole” effect I’m getting now.
> 
> I actually just started a thread to get help. I’m a desperate woman on a mission!!!  Lol!


Fair enough. I don't find it to be a black hole but I'm a hobo gal!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Hello friends 

I’ve been MIA and am now “lurking and liking”! 

A few shout outs. 

@tenKrat Love the all-black and the metallic pewter in your Coach collection!

@Sparkletastic glad you’re having / have had an amazing vacation! Love all your new goodies, and I hope Mr Sparkle’s remaining present is fabulous 

@ElainePG the red capucines? I didn’t know you’d sold it either. It gave me a pang to read because I always liked your  “kapow!” red LV, but you absolutely did the right thing if it wasn’t working for you 

@More bags love your various book and pen and scarf challenges  You have lovely taste in everything, my friend  I’m part of a local book club, so I’m going to have to share some of your recommendations 

@Cookiefiend great descriptions of the Kelly, and wonderful pictures of your vintage lady! Thank you for taking the time. 

@msd_bags great lessons learned from your 4-bag challenge. I agree it’s especially difficult while travelling. I think I’d also struggle with the challenge- even though I’ve been carrying my Prada Galleria for about a month, I keep swapping to other bags for meeting friends, dinners, running errands etc. So technically I have the same bag all month but my usage is quite modular: I transfer a few items to another bag for any occasion that arises. It’s good to know that about yourself though - it meant you were prepared with your smaller bags on travel! 

@dcooney4 sorry that you found this latest sale hard. Just remember you had a good reason to let it go, and plot how you’ll replace the new gap in your wardrobe


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Like @ksuromax I’m a bit reluctant to post photos of my various collections by brand again - you’ve all seen it before  I’ve been relatively good and restrained in my new purchases this year


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Fair enough. I don't find it to be a black hole but I'm a hobo gal!


I have my Jimmy Choo Raven with me which is a sort of structured hobo and have thought of murdering it. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Like @ksuromax I’m a bit reluctant to post photos of my various collections by brand again - you’ve all seen it before  I’ve been relatively good and restrained in my new purchases this year


I love seeing the bags!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This morning was the first time in a long time I was sad to see a bag sell. I know I cannot wear it because it is a bit to heavy for me , but it still had that amazing leather smell.  It’s weird because I have let a lot go this year and truly couldn’t care less. This is the first time it was a bit hard. Have you had any regrets when you get rid of something?


Sorry that you feel this way.  So far I have not experienced this., thankfully.


ElainePG said:


> I definitely was sad to let my LV Capucines go, and this is the first time I didn't think "Good riddance!" It didn't work for me, it was silly to keep it, it needed to go to another home, but still…


I'm also sad that it didn't work for you.  It was such a beautiful one.  But I'm sure you will find one that will suit you well.


muchstuff said:


> I believe we're Dior,  Fendi and Kate Spade starting tomorrow.


Oh, I have none from these brands.  I used to have Dior (vintage) and Fendi, but I had rehomed them.



Sparkletastic said:


> Traveling back from Maui today I am making a proclamation.
> 
> Here ye! Here he!  I am going to hunt down and buy the perfect leisure travel bag. I don’t care if it is a backpack, tote, purse or a small camel with an attitude. I don’t care if it’s limited edition Hermes or plastic and yarn from WalMart. If necessary, I will sell my left kidney, Mr. Sparkle’s right leg and a kid to acquire it.
> 
> Business travel is easy because I carry a set number and type of items. I have a couple of great work travel bags.
> 
> But, personal travel is an unpredictable PITA! I may carry any number of things: shawl, sunglasses, water bottle, bag of food, socks, charging cord, hat, swimsuit, a new handbag (like now) or anything else under the sun.
> 
> I can’t keep having bags that are black holes, have the wrong strap drop, don’t have enough specialized sections, have too many specialized sections, etc.
> 
> I’m carrying my Jimmy Choo Raven and am ready to throw it out the window. It’s a travel black hole. UGH!!!
> 
> I’m open to any an all suggestions. ARGH!!!!!


It might be difficult to find a bag with the exact organization that you want.  And since you are open to any type/brand/material, you might consider Massaccesi.  You can ask Marco to configure the inside as you want.




Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I’ve been MIA and am now “lurking and liking”!
> 
> A few shout outs.
> 
> @tenKrat Love the all-black and the metallic pewter in your Coach collection!
> 
> @Sparkletastic glad you’re having / have had an amazing vacation! Love all your new goodies, and I hope Mr Sparkle’s remaining present is fabulous
> 
> @ElainePG the red capucines? I didn’t know you’d sold it either. It gave me a pang to read because I always liked your  “kapow!” red LV, but you absolutely did the right thing if it wasn’t working for you
> 
> @More bags love your various book and pen and scarf challenges  You have lovely taste in everything, my friend  I’m part of a local book club, so I’m going to have to share some of your recommendations
> 
> @Cookiefiend great descriptions of the Kelly, and wonderful pictures of your vintage lady! Thank you for taking the time.
> 
> @msd_bags great lessons learned from your 4-bag challenge. I agree it’s especially difficult while travelling. I think I’d also struggle with the challenge- even though I’ve been carrying my Prada Galleria for about a month, I keep swapping to other bags for meeting friends, dinners, running errands etc. So technically I have the same bag all month but my usage is quite modular: I transfer a few items to another bag for any occasion that arises. It’s good to know that about yourself though - it meant you were prepared with your smaller bags on travel!
> 
> @dcooney4 sorry that you found this latest sale hard. Just remember you had a good reason to let it go, and plot how you’ll replace the new gap in your wardrobe


Nice to 'see' you Ms. Dawn!  So you can also stay in one main bag for a month!  Isn't that great to know.


----------



## lynne_ross

muchstuff said:


> I don’t know how you feel about the Balenciaga Bazar but the medium is a great travel bag for me... large enough zippered opening so it’s not a black hole, long enough strap drop that I can shoulder it. Looks great. One zipped and one big slip pocket inside. I love this bag. I’m 5’2” for reference. Lots of colour ways to choose from, plain as well as striped and graffiti. And enough structure that it won’t collapse on you.
> View attachment 4558774
> View attachment 4558775
> View attachment 4558776


+1 to a big open tote. I use my Lv gm neverfull for travel. I then use zip lock bags and a bag organizer and separate purse within the bag to organize my stuff within the Lv. I find that keeps the most flexibility for different stuff and I can open it up wide to see all the areas at once to find something. Divided bags drive me nuts since then I have to remember where I put what. 

@Sparkletastic have you thought of buying a bag organize for your current bags?


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> I shopped these from my closet. It’s a Louis Vuitton weekend:
> View attachment 4558755
> 
> Neverfull MM, SpeedyB 25; Keepall 45


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sorry about that. It was a beautiful bag. But, you did the right thing.
> 
> To answer @dcooney4 ’s question, I had heart ache letting a few bags go. Most recently my Gucci top handle stirrup bag. But, it just wasn’t working  and I want wearing it. So...


It is strange how we get attached to some bags and others not.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> Like @ksuromax I’m a bit reluctant to post photos of my various collections by brand again - you’ve all seen it before  I’ve been relatively good and restrained in my new purchases this year


Welcome back!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don’t know how you feel about the Balenciaga Bazar but the medium is a great travel bag for me... large enough zippered opening so it’s not a black hole, long enough strap drop that I can shoulder it. Looks great. One zipped and one big slip pocket inside. I love this bag. I’m 5’2” for reference. Lots of colour ways to choose from, plain as well as striped and graffiti. And enough structure that it won’t collapse on you.
> View attachment 4558774
> View attachment 4558775
> View attachment 4558776


+1


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Sparkletastic

Tumi Voyageur Maureen tote?

From last month in Paris (and a bonus collage of sunny Paris)


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Sorry that you feel this way.  So far I have not experienced this., thankfully.
> 
> I'm also sad that it didn't work for you.  It was such a beautiful one.  But I'm sure you will find one that will suit you well.
> 
> Oh, I have none from these brands.  I used to have Dior (vintage) and Fendi, but I had rehomed them.
> 
> 
> It might be difficult to find a bag with the exact organization that you want.  And since you are open to any type/brand/material, you might consider Massaccesi.  You can ask Marco to configure the inside as you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to 'see' you Ms. Dawn!  So you can also stay in one main bag for a month!  Isn't that great to know.


Oh wow! Thanks for the suggestion on Massaccesi. I didn’t know he would do custom interiors.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> +1 to a big open tote. I use my Lv gm neverfull for travel. I then use zip lock bags and a bag organizer and separate purse within the bag to organize my stuff within the Lv. I find that keeps the most flexibility for different stuff and I can open it up wide to see all the areas at once to find something. Divided bags drive me nuts since then I have to remember where I put what.
> 
> @Sparkletastic have you thought of buying a bag organize for your current bags?


A bag organizer with a big bag could be an option. I’m just sick of pouches and bags within bags. I want the bag to have organization vs me rooting around with floating things inside. 
But, I haven’t considered organizers so I’m going to give that a serious look.  Thanks!!!


dcooney4 said:


> It is strange how we get attached to some bags and others not.


It really is. I still think about that Gucci bag. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> @Sparkletastic
> 
> Tumi Voyageur Maureen tote?
> 
> From last month in Paris (and a bonus collage of sunny Paris)


This is a nice tote. However, I looked at the video and my Knomo bag actually has more organization. Yet, it’s still great for business - not for personal.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Starting out with my Kate Spade. I bought this bag because it’s in my sorority colors and perfect for various activities. Not too in your face. Plus it’s super cute. Lol!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Next up is my Fendi bags. I have always been a bit of a Fendi fan. My first serious premier bag collecting happened 10-13 years ago with the Fendi B Bags. At one time I had 4 of them and l loooooved those bags.  If they reintroduced them, I’d get one tomorrow.  I never thought the Dior Saddle bag would come back so I’m hopeful. :lol!

Anyway, after that, I didn’t buy anything Fendi again until the last 3 years. Here are my 3 Fendi babies in order of purchase.

1. Large black calf Fendi BTW w/shw (I bought DD the small version at the same time which is kind cute as we look just alike. I’m just the full size at 5’8” and she’s the fun size at 5’ tall. Lol!) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This is my most practical bag by far. It has great capacity without having a large profile. And, while I typically DESPISE bags with dividers, somehow the middle zipped section works in this bag. Plus, I can carry it crossbody, shoulder or by hand. All of this is great because i get functionality and it’s still sleek and stylish. Such a great buy!  Even though I bought this full price brand new, my CPW on this has to be one of the lowest of my collection.

Up next

2. Pink mini Fendi Mon Tresors  bucket with mixed wg & rg hardware. Mr. S had to go against my _major_ protests when he bought me this bag... and he was right. I seriously adore this bag. LOL!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And, last but not least:

3. Silver Fendi tube floral WOC w/shw. I have no idea why “tube” is in the description. Anyone know?  I wear this bag all the time. It just makes me happy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fendi is odd for me. I either love or hate their bags. It’s certainly a cherry picking situation for me. But, when I love them, it’s true love. I’ve had my eye on the peekaboos for a while. I’m wondering if one could be a good work bag. We’ll see. Nothing else from the brand is moving me right now.

It’s late so, tomorrow I’ll search for photos of my Diors and share.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Next up is my Fendi bags. I have always been a bit of a Fendi fan. My first serious premier bag collecting happened 10-13 years ago with the Fendi B Bags. At one time I had 4 of them and l loooooved those bags.  If they reintroduced them, I’d get one tomorrow.  I never thought the Dior Saddle bag would come back so I’m hopeful. :lol!
> 
> Anyway, after that, I didn’t buy anything Fendi again until the last 3 years. Here are my 3 Fendi babies in order of purchase.
> 
> Large black calf Fendi BTW w/shw (I bought DD the small version at the same time which is kind cute as we look just alike. I’m just the full size at 5’8” and she’s the fun size at 5’ tall. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559494
> 
> This is my most practical bag by far. I can carry it crossbody, shoulder or by hand. Which is great because it’s still sleek and stylish. Such a great buy. Even though I bought this full price brand new, my CPW on this has to be one of the lowest of my collection.
> 
> Up next is my pink mini Fendi Mon Tresors  bucket with mixed wg & rg hardware. Mr. S has to go against my major protests and buy me this bag... and he was right. I seriously adore this bag. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, last but not least is my silver Fendi tube floral WOC w/shw. I have no idea why “tube” is in the description. Anyone know?  I wear this bag all the time. It just makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559493
> 
> Fendi is odd for me. I either love or hate their bags. It’s certainly a cherry picking situation for me. But, when I love them, it’s true love. I’ve had my eye on the peekaboos for a while. I’m wondering if one could be a good work bag. We’ll see. Nothing else from the brand is moving me right now.
> 
> It’s late so, tomorrow I’ll search for photos of my Diors and share.


They're all lovely but that Mon Tresors bucket .


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Next up is my Fendi bags. I have always been a bit of a Fendi fan. My first serious premier bag collecting happened 10-13 years ago with the Fendi B Bags. At one time I had 4 of them and l loooooved those bags.  If they reintroduced them, I’d get one tomorrow.  I never thought the Dior Saddle bag would come back so I’m hopeful. :lol!
> 
> Anyway, after that, I didn’t buy anything Fendi again until the last 3 years. Here are my 3 Fendi babies in order of purchase.
> 
> 1. Large black calf Fendi BTW w/shw (I bought DD the small version at the same time which is kind cute as we look just alike. I’m just the full size at 5’8” and she’s the fun size at 5’ tall. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most practical bag by far. It has great capacity without having a large profile. And, while I typically DESPISE bags with dividers, somehow the middle zipped section works in this bag. Plus, I can carry it crossbody, shoulder or by hand. All of this is great because i get functionality and it’s still sleek and stylish. Such a great buy!  Even though I bought this full price brand new, my CPW on this has to be one of the lowest of my collection.
> 
> Up next
> 
> 2. Pink mini Fendi Mon Tresors  bucket with mixed wg & rg hardware. Mr. S had to go against my _major_ protests when he bought me this bag... and he was right. I seriously adore this bag. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, last but not least:
> 
> 3. Silver Fendi tube floral WOC w/shw. I have no idea why “tube” is in the description. Anyone know?  I wear this bag all the time. It just makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559493
> 
> Fendi is odd for me. I either love or hate their bags. It’s certainly a cherry picking situation for me. But, when I love them, it’s true love. I’ve had my eye on the peekaboos for a while. I’m wondering if one could be a good work bag. We’ll see. Nothing else from the brand is moving me right now.
> 
> It’s late so, tomorrow I’ll search for photos of my Diors and share.


They are all lovely but that bucket bag gets me everytime.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Next up is my Fendi bags. I have always been a bit of a Fendi fan. My first serious premier bag collecting happened 10-13 years ago with the Fendi B Bags. At one time I had 4 of them and l loooooved those bags.  If they reintroduced them, I’d get one tomorrow.  I never thought the Dior Saddle bag would come back so I’m hopeful. :lol!
> 
> Anyway, after that, I didn’t buy anything Fendi again until the last 3 years. Here are my 3 Fendi babies in order of purchase.
> 
> 1. Large black calf Fendi BTW w/shw (I bought DD the small version at the same time which is kind cute as we look just alike. I’m just the full size at 5’8” and she’s the fun size at 5’ tall. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most practical bag by far. It has great capacity without having a large profile. And, while I typically DESPISE bags with dividers, somehow the middle zipped section works in this bag. Plus, I can carry it crossbody, shoulder or by hand. All of this is great because i get functionality and it’s still sleek and stylish. Such a great buy!  Even though I bought this full price brand new, my CPW on this has to be one of the lowest of my collection.
> 
> Up next
> 
> 2. Pink mini Fendi Mon Tresors  bucket with mixed wg & rg hardware. Mr. S had to go against my _major_ protests when he bought me this bag... and he was right. I seriously adore this bag. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, last but not least:
> 
> 3. Silver Fendi tube floral WOC w/shw. I have no idea why “tube” is in the description. Anyone know?  I wear this bag all the time. It just makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559493
> 
> Fendi is odd for me. I either love or hate their bags. It’s certainly a cherry picking situation for me. But, when I love them, it’s true love. I’ve had my eye on the peekaboos for a while. I’m wondering if one could be a good work bag. We’ll see. Nothing else from the brand is moving me right now.
> 
> It’s late so, tomorrow I’ll search for photos of my Diors and share.


I’m sure you’re tired of hearing this but that lil Mon Tresors is truly adorable


----------



## Cookiefiend

My one and only Dior 
Be Dior - doesn’t look like much, but the silver handle and pocket in the back are such a fun accent! The leather is so amazing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> They're all lovely but that Mon Tresors bucket .





dcooney4 said:


> They are all lovely but that bucket bag gets me everytime.





Cookiefiend said:


> I’m sure you’re tired of hearing this but that lil Mon Tresors is truly adorable


Thanks for the love on the Fendi MT.  I don’t get tired of the compliments. I need the validation on this bag. Lol!!!! 

It definitely initiated a turning point in my collection. Prior, I really tried to buy premier bags that were much more conservative, classic and practical. Tough at times for a sparkly girl but, I felt that the bags cost “so much” that I “had” to invest in classics. 

This bag taught me that loving my bags is just as important. I wear this bag more than my classic Chanels or practical YSL. So now, other than for work, I will get whatever bag that makes my heart go pitty pat (as long as it’s functional.)  I think that is part of the reason I took the plunge with the Dionysus. It’s small and has crystals. But, I know I’ll wear it a lot because it makes me joyful. 


Cookiefiend said:


> My one and only Dior
> Be Dior - doesn’t look like much, but the silver handle and pocket in the back are such a fun accent! The leather is so amazing!
> View attachment 4559702
> 
> View attachment 4559701


The silver IS such a fun accent. Super adorable! I’ve had this on my “to consider” list every since you bought yours!  Yay!


----------



## ElainePG

I didn't realize that Fendi was up this week! Here is my one Fendi bag, a small BTW. I used to have a 2Jours in my collection, but sold it a couple of years ago. Still in love with this one, mostly because of the interesting leather "patchwork" on the corner which keeps it from being yet another black bag (even though it's… um… a black bag). And, like @Sparkletastic , I don't mind the divider in the middle.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Next up is my Fendi bags. I have always been a bit of a Fendi fan. My first serious premier bag collecting happened 10-13 years ago with the Fendi B Bags. At one time I had 4 of them and l loooooved those bags.  If they reintroduced them, I’d get one tomorrow.  I never thought the Dior Saddle bag would come back so I’m hopeful. :lol!
> 
> Anyway, after that, I didn’t buy anything Fendi again until the last 3 years. Here are my 3 Fendi babies in order of purchase.
> 
> 1. Large black calf Fendi BTW w/shw (I bought DD the small version at the same time which is kind cute as we look just alike. I’m just the full size at 5’8” and she’s the fun size at 5’ tall. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most practical bag by far. It has great capacity without having a large profile. And, while I typically DESPISE bags with dividers, somehow the middle zipped section works in this bag. Plus, I can carry it crossbody, shoulder or by hand. All of this is great because i get functionality and it’s still sleek and stylish. Such a great buy!  Even though I bought this full price brand new, my CPW on this has to be one of the lowest of my collection.
> 
> Up next
> 
> 2. Pink mini Fendi Mon Tresors  bucket with mixed wg & rg hardware. Mr. S had to go against my _major_ protests when he bought me this bag... and he was right. I seriously adore this bag. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, last but not least:
> 
> 3. Silver Fendi tube floral WOC w/shw. I have no idea why “tube” is in the description. Anyone know?  I wear this bag all the time. It just makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559493
> 
> Fendi is odd for me. I either love or hate their bags. It’s certainly a cherry picking situation for me. But, when I love them, it’s true love. I’ve had my eye on the peekaboos for a while. I’m wondering if one could be a good work bag. We’ll see. Nothing else from the brand is moving me right now.
> 
> It’s late so, tomorrow I’ll search for photos of my Diors and share.


Beautiful bags and another raising my hand to say your Mon Tresors is beautiful.



Cookiefiend said:


> My one and only Dior
> Be Dior - doesn’t look like much, but the silver handle and pocket in the back are such a fun accent! The leather is so amazing!
> View attachment 4559702
> 
> View attachment 4559701


I love the back pocket. It’s a lovely bag!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I didn't realize that Fendi was up this week! Here is my one Fendi bag, a small BTW. I used to have a 2Jours in my collection, but sold it a couple of years ago. Still in love with this one, mostly because of the interesting leather "patchwork" on the corner which keeps it from being yet another black bag (even though it's… um… a black bag). And, like @Sparkletastic , I don't mind the divider in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 4559857


I love the corner detail on your BTW!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I read Educated - really enjoyed it.
> 
> It was the 23, - one was in Beton, the other was Bleu Encre. My Silk’in barely fit in it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Ha! Yeah... not so awesome on the scarf front, but I don’t get to the boutique very often! (Thank goodness!)
> We will probably go in November though. If we do, I’m going to try to focus on what I COMPLETELY forgot about!  I stepped into the store and my ‘list’ went right outta my head - whoosh!
> I really had planned on seeing the 140 Sieste au Paradis, the summer silk is gorgeous.


Yay, to enjoying Educated. Thanks for the feedback on the Roulis. I do love Blue Encre.



ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the recommendations!
> - I've read The Huntress and loved it. Have you read her other book, The Alice Network? Women spies in WWI.
> - I just got the new Louise Penny out of the library and it has me bogged down at the first few chapters (is it just me, or is the writing stilted?) but since I love her, I'm going to stick with it for a while.
> - I'll check out The Song of the Jade Lily. WWII books can be good, and I like the fact that this one is set in China.
> - Educated has received so many good reviews, but I often don't read memoirs. I hadn't realized this was about Mormon survivalists, though! DH and I lived in Salt Lake City for years and years. It was a fascinating place for two East Coast transplants to live, and we made many good Mormon friends. I think I'll get this one as an audiobook.
> - I have Before We Were Yours on hold at the library, but it's a long list! One of these days…


Yes, The Alice Network was a fantastic read! I find many of the Armand Gamache books I have read take a few chapters to get my mind fully engaged.



ElainePG said:


> Yes, that Capucines was gorgeous, but I reviewed my checklist for the past 2 years and I had barely carried it. Forced myself to carry it a few more times this summer and make a list of what I didn't like about it:
> - too heavy
> - too small
> - strap too long
> - strap too thin
> (In other words, I didn't like it!!!)
> Yes, DH and I are off to San Francisco later this month. Opera, museums, and (of course) shopping. Until a few days ago, there were no bags on the horizon. And then DH was at the dentist's office, flipping through the pages of The Robb Report, and saw a picture of this Valentino bag:
> https://www.valentino.com/en-us/shoulder-bags_cod7600457660218851.html#dept=
> He asked nicely, and they told him he could bring the magazine home, so I went to the Valentino web site and looked it up. I don't know if I love it or hate it, but I've called the boutique and connected with a very nice SA. He confirmed that they have it in stock, in the color I want (cherry), so I'll get to check it out.
> Stay tuned!


That Valentino bag is very chic. You’ve made some room in your bag closet for new additions! 
Great analysis on the Capucines. You know what works/doesn’t work for you and you can follow through with the hard choices of rehoming what doesn’t work. Well done on your edit.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I'd be happy to and I'll do my best. I'll answer your questions first and then post a few pictures to help understand in another post.
> 
> 1) *What do I think is the true appeal* - They are a timeless style. Mine is 34 years old and while it doesn't look brand new, it looks very good and definitely does not look like it's 34 years old. Part of that could be because - well - they're still making them exactly like this. I have always loved things from the past - be it china, art, antiques, books, or old movies. I like a classic look, and an understated look, a K fits right in with that.
> 
> 2) *Is the quality that much better than the other premier designers* - I only have one Dior and no Chanel, so I can't give a complete answer to your question.  I love my Be Dior - the leather is totally pet-able, scrumptious and beautiful, it's extremely well made - all the edge coat is perfect, the interior is also leather and lies in the bag tightly, the leather itself is impeccable. Do I think it will look this good in 34 years? While I can't be *sure*, I'd say it's not likely. The leather is softer and much more flexible (I can't think of a better way to put it), and more buttery soft. Because I bought mine second hand - and while it's in excellent shape - the previous owner stored it upright and it is slightly bowed at the base due to the weight of the bag. The K was stored upright too - but the leather is so sturdy - it is only slightly bowed at the base.
> The K is box leather - its the only leather H can spa back to pristine levels.
> It is much better quality than either my Gucci or LV. I love them both (well mostly on the LV) but they are not the same quality.
> 
> 3) My K weighs about 2 pounds empty. Heavier than I thought, but not awful.
> 
> 4) *Capacity* - Mine is a 32cm. Everything I carry - wallet, small cosmetic case, sunglasses case, checkbook, keys, epipen, and phone (and I'll post the pictures next) - fit in it and there is more space. I could probably go smaller, but I wouldn't. And it makes Mr Cookie happy because I can carry his wallet too.
> 
> I carry mine most often with the sangles on the touret, and the flap on it as well, but over the sangles. If I'm being lazy; the sangles are off the touret, and just the flap is on it. I don't ever carry it with the flap just flapping around (so the bag is just dangling from the handle) - that's hard on the bag. If I want to be more 'safe or cautious of my surroundings', the flap goes on first, then the sangles, and I turn the touret so it's in the locked position. I have never used the actual lock.
> 
> Because mine is 34 years old, there is some wear on the sangles (shrugs) - it's to be expected. The sangles get pulled back through the side slots every time you open the bag to widen it - they're gonna get worn. Best thing to do is to take care of them and moisturize them - they are skin after all.
> 
> Box leather is the gold standard. There are several different styles - Sellier and Retourne. Sellier is boxy and stiff. The corners are the sort to poke things and get banged into things. Retourne is not as stiff - still going to have serious corners, but it will get slouchier. There are fans of both styles.
> Purse Bop has a great site that explains this much better https://www.********.com/the-hermes-kelly-encyclopedia/
> 
> I hope this helps a bit and I'll post the pictures next!
> (and anything else I think of!)





Cookiefiend said:


> Pictures up next.
> First she all buttoned up proper and that’s everything that goes in except my phone - which fits too:
> View attachment 4556610
> 
> Everything in there! The big circle = E for empty space.
> View attachment 4556611
> 
> Next - sangles loose behind the flap
> View attachment 4556613
> 
> Sangles on the touret, flap over them and the touret - how I usually carry it.
> View attachment 4556614
> 
> What it looks like to get in easy with the sangles on the touret. This might not work with a new bag, a bag in Epsom, or a Sellier.
> View attachment 4556616
> 
> Okay - whew! I bet I wore everyone out!


Excellent analysis and gorgeous pictures Cookie! I’ve always loved the Kelly and waver back and forth about finding the right one for me. Yours is a divine goddess!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was poking around on the purse blog and none of the bags are exciting me. Anything getting your attention?


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they?
> 
> That being said, I looooove my new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557028
> 
> Starting with my sunnies.
> View attachment 4557036
> 
> It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557038
> 
> I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into.
> View attachment 4557034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery.
> 
> There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557035
> 
> It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!
> 
> I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.
> 
> I can’t WAIT to wear my bag!
> 
> _Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _



What great choices! So glad you finally got "your" Dionysus!



ElainePG said:


> I definitely was sad to let my LV Capucines go, and this is the first time I didn't think "Good riddance!" It didn't work for me, it was silly to keep it, it needed to go to another home, but still…



Good for you for making the hard but smart decision. I know that's super tough.


----------



## ElainePG

Thank you, everyone, for the moral support about my LV Capucines.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I went looking for a workout bag today. Nothing. Why are specific use bags so hard to find?


----------



## Sparkletastic

I bought a pair of brown Christian Laboutin boots at the end of last season. Now I want a bag to coordinate. An LV canvas bag seems like a great option (multiple brown colors and all) but I haven’t seen a design that calls to me.

What suggestions would you have for either

1) An small to medium sized, interesting LV canvas bag w/feminine styling

OR

2) Any brown bag that would coordinate (doesn’t have to match) with a medium neutral toned brown boot.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they?
> 
> That being said, I looooove my new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557028
> 
> Starting with my sunnies.
> View attachment 4557036
> 
> It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557038
> 
> I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into.
> View attachment 4557034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery.
> 
> There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557035
> 
> It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!
> 
> I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.
> 
> I can’t WAIT to wear my bag!
> 
> _Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _





Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  The bag is a mini but not really a mini. This is a photo for perspective on profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has great capacity - it fits sunglasses, card holder, iphone, keys, lipgloss, tissues and tiny lotion bottle.  The Dionysus also comes in a super mini and a WOC - both of which are smaller. So, this is definitely not a tiny bag.
> 
> This bag is perfect as I wanted it for casual running around to date night. As it gets cooler, I’ll wear this with jeans, heels, and some kind of cute top.  Other than the C tote, 5 of my last 6 bags have been small or WOC. At some point, I’ll have to reverse course and get more larger bags. But, I just don’t like the bulk and I don’t really carry that much stuff.
> 
> And, yes. I’m totally flummoxed on what’s in his gift hidey hole.


Fabulous goodies. Your Dionysus is stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought a pair of brown Christian Laboutin boots at the end of last season. Now I want a bag to coordinate. An LV canvas bag seems like a great option (multiple brown colors and all) but I haven’t seen a design that calls to me.
> 
> What suggestions would you have for either
> 
> 1) An small to medium sized, interesting LV canvas bag w/feminine styling
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) Any brown bag that would coordinate (doesn’t have to match) with a medium neutral toned brown boot.


I don't know much (anything at all) about LV canvas, but I'm guessing that if you're looking at something to wear with boots, you're looking for a bad-weather bag? A quick scan of the LV site turned up this one. I thought the Damier Ebene pattern was less "in your face" monogram than the usual LV one, and I also like that it had two different strap handles. Aaaaaaaaaand… no center divider! 

https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/beaubourg-mm-damier-ebene-nvprod1560051v#N40177

Here's another LV option. This one is more feminine, and smaller, but it has the Monogram pattern. Don't know how you feel about that.

https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/vaugirard-monogram-nvprod1390082v#M44354


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I was poking around on the purse blog and none of the bags are exciting me. Anything getting your attention?


Nope  at all 
(touch wood) i hope that's the point of saturation and satisfaction, i love what i have, and i (almost) don't have anything i would prefer to see go  
i am at the moment on the silver (Tiffany in particular) kick, yet pre-loved, but as my BDay is approaching i plan to visit the boutique as well and see if they have anything nice to get for this occasion  
I don't mind pre-owned silver pieces, they are easy to clean and safe to wear, plus they are usually at 40-60% cost, plus i am not babying anything, hence i prefer something that i won't be worrying about ... just in case  
these 2 are from Atlas collection, i already received them and really like how they look, i hope they will have something else in the boutique from this line to add to my collection (pendant, perhaps?)


----------



## ksuromax

and this one is also new (to me), but i've been thinking of it for a long while
Bone cuff by Elsa Peretti for Tiffany, size M


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My one and only Dior
> Be Dior - doesn’t look like much, but the silver handle and pocket in the back are such a fun accent! The leather is so amazing!
> View attachment 4559702
> 
> View attachment 4559701


I had forgotten about this one. Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I didn't realize that Fendi was up this week! Here is my one Fendi bag, a small BTW. I used to have a 2Jours in my collection, but sold it a couple of years ago. Still in love with this one, mostly because of the interesting leather "patchwork" on the corner which keeps it from being yet another black bag (even though it's… um… a black bag). And, like @Sparkletastic , I don't mind the divider in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 4559857


This and Sparkles are so pretty. When I went to look at them some time ago. The piece that extends on the zipper was much bigger than yours and had lots of bling on it. . Was I looking at a different bag? I much prefer your bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the love on the Fendi MT.  I don’t get tired of the compliments. I need the validation on this bag. Lol!!!!
> 
> It definitely initiated a turning point in my collection. Prior, I really tried to buy premier bags that were much more conservative, classic and practical. Tough at times for a sparkly girl but, I felt that the bags cost “so much” that I “had” to invest in classics.
> 
> This bag taught me that loving my bags is just as important. I wear this bag more than my classic Chanels or practical YSL. So now, other than for work, I will get whatever bag that makes my heart go pitty pat (as long as it’s functional.)  I think that is part of the reason I took the plunge with the Dionysus. It’s small and has crystals. But, I know I’ll wear it a lot because it makes me joyful.
> The silver IS such a fun accent. Super adorable! I’ve had this on my “to consider” list every since you bought yours!  Yay!


Thank you! 


ElainePG said:


> I didn't realize that Fendi was up this week! Here is my one Fendi bag, a small BTW. I used to have a 2Jours in my collection, but sold it a couple of years ago. Still in love with this one, mostly because of the interesting leather "patchwork" on the corner which keeps it from being yet another black bag (even though it's… um… a black bag). And, like @Sparkletastic , I don't mind the divider in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 4559857


Super cute! 


More bags said:


> Beautiful bags and another raising my hand to say your Mon Tresors is beautiful.
> 
> 
> I love the back pocket. It’s a lovely bag!


Thank you - that silver accent makes me smile! 


More bags said:


> Excellent analysis and gorgeous pictures Cookie! I’ve always loved the Kelly and waver back and forth about finding the right one for me. Yours is a divine goddess!


Thank you so much - I wavered too but when I found that HG (right condition, color, and price) I jumped on it and I'm glad I did! 


dcooney4 said:


> I had forgotten about this one. Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I was poking around on the purse blog and none of the bags are exciting me. Anything getting your attention?


I hesitate to reply because I think the one I'm interested in was stalking me for a while!

(Ferragamo Studio Bag)


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This and Sparkles are so pretty. When I went to look at them some time ago. The piece that extends on the zipper was much bigger than yours and had lots of bling on it. . Was I looking at a different bag? I much prefer your bags.


I don't know very much about the By The Way style, but you're right: some of them were made in a highly-decorated version (with flowers or rhinestones) and these are the ones with the long tail. 
Like this one (snagged from a reseller's site). 
I don't care for them either. I prefer the clean lines of the original design.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I don't know much (anything at all) about LV canvas, but I'm guessing that if you're looking at something to wear with boots, you're looking for a bad-weather bag? A quick scan of the LV site turned up this one. I thought the Damier Ebene pattern was less "in your face" monogram than the usual LV one, and I also like that it had two different strap handles. Aaaaaaaaaand… no center divider!
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/beaubourg-mm-damier-ebene-nvprod1560051v#N40177
> 
> Here's another LV option. This one is more feminine, and smaller, but it has the Monogram pattern. Don't know how you feel about that.
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/vaugirard-monogram-nvprod1390082v#M44354


We really don’t get “bad” weather where I live.  Snow / ice is rare and doesn’t last more than a day.  But there can be drizzly rain. That being said, weather isn’t much of a factor with my bags since I left the evil that is Michigan weather. 

But, these are great. Thanks!  I wish the first didn’t have the painted on LV. That strikes me as odd. I need to see it in person. Both would work well as they have some black in the design so I’d feel better wearing them with black items too. 


ksuromax said:


> Nope  at all
> (touch wood) i hope that's the point of saturation and satisfaction, i love what i have, and i (almost) don't have anything i would prefer to see go
> i am at the moment on the silver (Tiffany in particular) kick, yet pre-loved, but as my BDay is approaching i plan to visit the boutique as well and see if they have anything nice to get for this occasion
> I don't mind pre-owned silver pieces, they are easy to clean and safe to wear, plus they are usually at 40-60% cost, plus i am not babying anything, hence i prefer something that i won't be worrying about ... just in case
> these 2 are from Atlas collection, i already received them and really like how they look, i hope they will have something else in the boutique from this line to add to my collection (pendant, perhaps?)





ksuromax said:


> and this one is also new (to me), but i've been thinking of it for a long while
> Bone cuff by Elsa Peretti for Tiffany, size M


Great choices!  The Elsa Peretti cuff is gorgeous!!!!  I’ve seen it an listed over it. Yay for you!

My one cuff bracelet is this Tiffany silver piece._ (Photo from google)
	

		
			
		

		
	


_ I’ve sold off all but two of my silver items over the past couple years - mainly because they didn’t inspire love. (I actually don’t visually care for my other piece but DD gave it to me several years ago so it has tons of sentimental value.) 

But, it was a matter of having the wrong items. I would definitely buy more - but different pieces - in the future. And, like you, I’d get them preloved. The price absolutely plummets resale yet the style and quality remains. Plus, anything a little scuffed can be beautifully polished to look new. 





dcooney4 said:


> This and Sparkles are so pretty. When I went to look at them some time ago. The piece that extends on the zipper was much bigger than yours and had lots of bling on it. . Was I looking at a different bag? I much prefer your bags.


No, it was the same bag, just a different version.  I personally hated the bejeweled tails. They looked very reptilian in not a good way to my eye. Creepy.  And, I’m usually one who loves sparkly things. Lol! 


Cookiefiend said:


> I hesitate to reply because I think the one I'm interested in was stalking me for a while!
> 
> (Ferragamo Studio Bag)


LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I don't know very much about the By The Way style, but you're right: some of them were made in a highly-decorated version (with flowers or rhinestones) and these are the ones with the long tail.
> Like this one (snagged from a reseller's site).
> I don't care for them either. I prefer the clean lines of the original design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560491


Yep. Here are some photos I found online. They still give me the heebee jeebes.   I think it’s the shape of the bag plus the tail. It makes the bag look like it’s going to skitter away (or towards me!)

This is so irrational  I can see the “beauty” in the design. It’s just the feral leftovers in my brain can’t do anything but want to get away.  (I have a true rodent phobia so that probably doesn’t help. )


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Yep. Here are some photos I found online. They still give me the heebee jeebes.   I think it’s the shape of the bag plus the tail. It makes the bag look like it’s going to skitter away (or towards me!)
> 
> This is so irrational  I can see the “beauty” in the design. It’s just the feral leftovers in my brain can’t do anything but want to get away.  (I have a true rodent phobia so that probably doesn’t help. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560499
> View attachment 4560500


I'm also creeped out by the skittering toward you/me appearance. 
Let's think of it as an Elephant's trunk! 
Much cheerier and kinda sorta looks like that too! 
(esp the pink one!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Now this is a travel bag!  Add an organizer inside and it could be perfect. My concern is that it’s a little heavy at almost 4lbs and it can only be hand and shoulder carry. At this size and weight I wonder if I’d want something wheeled or a backpack. I need to check out the rest of the line. 

(Make sure to see the video.)

https://www.hookandalbert.com/colle...medium=cpc&utm_campaign=DPC_Prospecting_Women


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm also creeped out by the skittering toward you/me appearance.
> Let's think of it as an Elephant's trunk!
> Much cheerier and kinda sorta looks like that too!
> (esp the pink one!)


Or maybe as the purse having a ponytail. If I think of my bag with a great hairstyle, that is way different than thinking of it as a reptile / rodent. 

The pink one really could be cute if I could “re-see” it!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I don't know very much about the By The Way style, but you're right: some of them were made in a highly-decorated version (with flowers or rhinestones) and these are the ones with the long tail.
> Like this one (snagged from a reseller's site).
> I don't care for them either. I prefer the clean lines of the original design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560491


Exactly! This version just isn’t for me. Not to put anyone down if it is for them. I just tend to like things with a bit of a cleaner line to it.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Nope  at all
> (touch wood) i hope that's the point of saturation and satisfaction, i love what i have, and i (almost) don't have anything i would prefer to see go
> i am at the moment on the silver (Tiffany in particular) kick, yet pre-loved, but as my BDay is approaching i plan to visit the boutique as well and see if they have anything nice to get for this occasion
> I don't mind pre-owned silver pieces, they are easy to clean and safe to wear, plus they are usually at 40-60% cost, plus i am not babying anything, hence i prefer something that i won't be worrying about ... just in case
> these 2 are from Atlas collection, i already received them and really like how they look, i hope they will have something else in the boutique from this line to add to my collection (pendant, perhaps?)





ksuromax said:


> and this one is also new (to me), but i've been thinking of it for a long while
> Bone cuff by Elsa Peretti for Tiffany, size M


Happy birthday month ksuromax 
I love the Bone Cuff, I’ve admired this piece for a long while, too. You totally rock this Elsa Peretti piece! And the Atlas line is one of my favourites at Tiffany. Great additions to your jewelry collection.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Next up is my Fendi bags. I have always been a bit of a Fendi fan. My first serious premier bag collecting happened 10-13 years ago with the Fendi B Bags. At one time I had 4 of them and l loooooved those bags.  If they reintroduced them, I’d get one tomorrow.  I never thought the Dior Saddle bag would come back so I’m hopeful. :lol!
> 
> Anyway, after that, I didn’t buy anything Fendi again until the last 3 years. Here are my 3 Fendi babies in order of purchase.
> 
> 1. Large black calf Fendi BTW w/shw (I bought DD the small version at the same time which is kind cute as we look just alike. I’m just the full size at 5’8” and she’s the fun size at 5’ tall. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most practical bag by far. It has great capacity without having a large profile. And, while I typically DESPISE bags with dividers, somehow the middle zipped section works in this bag. Plus, I can carry it crossbody, shoulder or by hand. All of this is great because i get functionality and it’s still sleek and stylish. Such a great buy!  Even though I bought this full price brand new, my CPW on this has to be one of the lowest of my collection.
> 
> Up next
> 
> 2. Pink mini Fendi Mon Tresors  bucket with mixed wg & rg hardware. Mr. S had to go against my _major_ protests when he bought me this bag... and he was right. I seriously adore this bag. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, last but not least:
> 
> 3. Silver Fendi tube floral WOC w/shw. I have no idea why “tube” is in the description. Anyone know?  I wear this bag all the time. It just makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559493
> 
> Fendi is odd for me. I either love or hate their bags. It’s certainly a cherry picking situation for me. But, when I love them, it’s true love. I’ve had my eye on the peekaboos for a while. I’m wondering if one could be a good work bag. We’ll see. Nothing else from the brand is moving me right now.
> 
> It’s late so, tomorrow I’ll search for photos of my Diors and share.



Lovely collection!


----------



## dcooney4

Two more bags have gone from my collection with no regrets. I am finding that I am starting to use my better bags more because I got rid of so many contemporary ones. If the bag wasn’t working high end or low out it went.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely collection!


Thank you! And I love your “tag line”.  I think they do dream of being held!


dcooney4 said:


> Two more bags have gone from my collection with no regrets. I am finding that I am starting to use my better bags more because I got rid of so many contemporary ones. If the bag wasn’t working high end or low out it went.


Smart of you.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Dior bags 

_Three Dioramas:_

Silver Microcannage (shw)


Limited edition soft white and gold (ghw)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ultra black studded WOC (black hw)
	

		
			
		

		
	




_Three Miss Dior Sliding Chains _

Hot Pink Lambskin (shw)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Blu Persan Lambskin (shw)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yellow lambskin (ghw)
	

		
			
		

		
	



My MD SL’s are super practical. The profile is much smaller than the chanel Jumbo - more like the ML profile but has way more capacity. And I love that I can wear the chain for a shorter or longer look.  I hate they discontinued these bags. I found out about them afterwards so I had to source them preloved. I’m still looking for one in black w/ghw. Let me know if you ever see one! 

I TRULY want a Lady Dior but like with my Dionysus, I need to find “my” Lady Dior. I haven’t seen the right one just yet but, I know I’ll know when I do.

I’ve owned several other Dior bags like the Soft Tote, Rendez-Vous and Le Trente  but, sold them over the years. I’ve learned the hard way that Dior resale isn’t so great. So, while I adore the bags, I think long and hard about how much I will wear and want to keep them over time.

I think this has worked out because as much as any bag can ever be, these are my forever babies.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you! And I love your “tag line”.  I think they do dream of being held!
> Smart of you.


----------



## msd_bags

After undergoing the 4-Bag Challenge in September, I'm forgetting to change bags now!!  Last night when I was preparing my stuff for today, I had to force myself to move into another bag!  Withdrawal? Or maybe a paradigm shift?  We'll see in the next few days.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Happy birthday month ksuromax
> I love the Bone Cuff, I’ve admired this piece for a long while, too. You totally rock this Elsa Peretti piece! And the Atlas line is one of my favourites at Tiffany. Great additions to your jewelry collection.


thank you, my BDay twin  
i have 3 more EP pieces on the way, can't wait to get hold of them!!


----------



## Meta

Cookiefiend said:


> I looked at a Roulis yesterday; nice color, nice size, but then I opened it and practically hissed.
> Yup - it was divided, right smack in the center and very thin - I guess you could put a card case or tissues in there?





More bags said:


> Ooh, was it the larger Roulis or the mini? Which colour did you look at? I like the larger Roulis and the divider put me off, too.


Sorry to hear you're not keen on the Roulis. I'm not keen on dividers in my bags either but I have found the compartments to be really useful. I own the mini and usually slot my phone in the center leaving the other two for my wallet (card holder) and a Bastia which I use to hold my keys and still have space for a small Baggu reusable tote bag and another Bastia for coins.  I keep my passport in that middle slot for when I'm using it as a travel bag instead.


The biggest selling point of this bag is to me the back slip pocket which for whatever odd reason H rarely does. They used to have it for the Constance but have since removed it and the Roulis actually has two slip pockets. One on the back exterior and also on the interior. The exterior pocket comes in really handy for Metro/travel cards. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for sharing. I didn’t know that wearing the sangles that way was an option. I thought I read that leaving them open or any non standard way of closing would damage them.
> 
> I keep going round and round about the Kelly. I see ones I like (usually the candy colored smaller ones) and think. Ok maybe this would be a good add. But, then I think - is it really worth the money????


I think @Cookiefiend has done a  job in covering the Kelly. I own a few Kellys and carry them in the same manner that she does. I don't find them to be fiddly, as such. I'm curious to know if you are drawn to a Kelly Sellier or Kelly Retourne? That changes the ball game in terms of accessibility to a certain extent given that the former is only available mostly in Epsom leather which is rigid and as such requires bit of extra handling to secure the sangles together and doesn't have as much give.

In terms of quality, I've owned LV Sofia Coppola, Chanel Reissues, and BV and can definitely vouch for the quality of Hermes. I've personally not been able to buy other bags since going down the orange slope as I keep finding quality issues with other brands. That said, I'm hyper focused so I'm not actively shopping a lot of brands either.  Side note: I love your Chanel gray flap, especially the Bijoux chain strap. I was very close to buying a Reissue with Bijoux chain but logic had the better of me as I was a starving grad student then and would have blown my monthly expenses and some by buying that! But I do  whenever I see pics of Chanel with Bijoux chain.

Last but not least, I've rehomed my Reissue 226 recently and this is the only Chanel I have left, Reissue Wallet on Chain. Of late I've been toying with the idea to replace this with the Reissue Mini instead but reading the thread on Chanel about fuzzy threads on the new 19K minis got me 



And happy birthday @ksuromax!  Love your Tiffany pieces!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My Dior bags
> 
> _Three Dioramas:_
> 
> Silver Microcannage (shw)
> View attachment 4560872
> 
> Limited edition soft white and gold (ghw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560871
> 
> Ultra black studded WOC (black hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560870
> 
> 
> _Three Miss Dior Sliding Chains _
> 
> Hot Pink Lambskin (shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560878
> 
> Blu Persan Lambskin (shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560879
> 
> Yellow lambskin (ghw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560877
> 
> My MD SL’s are super practical. The profile is much smaller than the chanel Jumbo - more like the ML profile but has way more capacity. And I love that I can wear the chain for a shorter or longer look.  I hate they discontinued these bags. I found out about them afterwards so I had to source them preloved. I’m still looking for one in black w/ghw. Let me know if you ever see one!
> 
> I TRULY want a Lady Dior but like with my Dionysus, I need to find “my” Lady Dior. I haven’t seen the right one just yet but, I know I’ll know when I do.
> 
> I’ve owned several other Dior bags like the Soft Tote, Rendez-Vous and Le Trente  but, sold them over the years. I’ve learned the hard way that Dior resale isn’t so great. So, while I adore the bags, I think long and hard about how much I will wear and want to keep them over time.
> 
> I think this has worked out because as much as any bag can ever be, these are my forever babies.


These are gorgeous and you have mad photographic skills.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> thank you, my BDay twin
> i have 3 more EP pieces on the way, can't wait to get hold of them!!


Happy Belated Birthday to you both.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to you both.


advance, actually 
we are on 23rd


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> Sorry to hear you're not keen on the Roulis. I'm not keen on dividers in my bags either but I have found the compartments to be really useful. I own the mini and usually slot my phone in the center leaving the other two for my wallet (card holder) and a Bastia which I use to hold my keys and still have space for a small Baggu reusable tote bag and another Bastia for coins.  I keep my passport in that middle slot for when I'm using it as a travel bag instead.
> View attachment 4561107
> 
> The biggest selling point of this bag is to me the back slip pocket which for whatever odd reason H rarely does. They used to have it for the Constance but have since removed it and the Roulis actually has two slip pockets. One on the back exterior and also on the interior. The exterior pocket comes in really handy for Metro/travel cards.
> 
> 
> I think @Cookiefiend has done a  job in covering the Kelly. I own a few Kellys and carry them in the same manner that she does. I don't find them to be fiddly, as such. I'm curious to know if you are drawn to a Kelly Sellier or Kelly Retourne? That changes the ball game in terms of accessibility to a certain extent given that the former is only available mostly in Epsom leather which is rigid and as such requires bit of extra handling to secure the sangles together and doesn't have as much give.
> 
> In terms of quality, I've owned LV Sofia Coppola, Chanel Reissues, and BV and can definitely vouch for the quality of Hermes. I've personally not been able to buy other bags since going down the orange slope as I keep finding quality issues with other brands. That said, I'm hyper focused so I'm not actively shopping a lot of brands either.  Side note: I love your Chanel gray flap, especially the Bijoux chain strap. I was very close to buying a Reissue with Bijoux chain but logic had the better of me as I was a starving grad student then and would have blown my monthly expenses and some by buying that! But I do  whenever I see pics of Chanel with Bijoux chain.
> 
> Last but not least, I've rehomed my Reissue 226 recently and this is the only Chanel I have left, Reissue Wallet on Chain. Of late I've been toying with the idea to replace this with the Reissue Mini instead but reading the thread on Chanel about fuzzy threads on the new 19K minis got me
> View attachment 4561089
> 
> 
> And happy birthday @ksuromax!  Love your Tiffany pieces!


Thanks for the interior Roulis pic @Meta. It is so helpful to see what fits inside and how you use the compartments. I love the red leather, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> After undergoing the 4-Bag Challenge in September, I'm forgetting to change bags now!!  Last night when I was preparing my stuff for today, I had to force myself to move into another bag!  Withdrawal? Or maybe a paradigm shift?  We'll see in the next few days.


Hahaaa!! Me too! 
I've been carrying the same bag for 4 days now! I guess that while I didn't declare my challenge for the month, I might accidentally be doing the Wear the Least worn! I am woefully low on wears for the LV Pallas - but part of that is because I didn't get it back from LV (repairs) until April. 


Meta said:


> Sorry to hear you're not keen on the Roulis. I'm not keen on dividers in my bags either but I have found the compartments to be really useful. I own the mini and usually slot my phone in the center leaving the other two for my wallet (card holder) and a Bastia which I use to hold my keys and still have space for a small Baggu reusable tote bag and another Bastia for coins.  I keep my passport in that middle slot for when I'm using it as a travel bag instead.
> View attachment 4561107
> 
> The biggest selling point of this bag is to me the back slip pocket which for whatever odd reason H rarely does. They used to have it for the Constance but have since removed it and the Roulis actually has two slip pockets. One on the back exterior and also on the interior. The exterior pocket comes in really handy for Metro/travel cards.
> 
> 
> I think @Cookiefiend has done a  job in covering the Kelly. I own a few Kellys and carry them in the same manner that she does. I don't find them to be fiddly, as such. I'm curious to know if you are drawn to a Kelly Sellier or Kelly Retourne? That changes the ball game in terms of accessibility to a certain extent given that the former is only available mostly in Epsom leather which is rigid and as such requires bit of extra handling to secure the sangles together and doesn't have as much give.
> 
> In terms of quality, I've owned LV Sofia Coppola, Chanel Reissues, and BV and can definitely vouch for the quality of Hermes. I've personally not been able to buy other bags since going down the orange slope as I keep finding quality issues with other brands. That said, I'm hyper focused so I'm not actively shopping a lot of brands either.  Side note: I love your Chanel gray flap, especially the Bijoux chain strap. I was very close to buying a Reissue with Bijoux chain but logic had the better of me as I was a starving grad student then and would have blown my monthly expenses and some by buying that! But I do  whenever I see pics of Chanel with Bijoux chain.
> 
> Last but not least, I've rehomed my Reissue 226 recently and this is the only Chanel I have left, Reissue Wallet on Chain. Of late I've been toying with the idea to replace this with the Reissue Mini instead but reading the thread on Chanel about fuzzy threads on the new 19K minis got me
> View attachment 4561089
> 
> 
> And happy birthday @ksuromax!  Love your Tiffany pieces!


Ohmigoodness!
A) Thank you for your kind words re- the Kelly! 
B) Your Roulis picture is SO HELPFUL! And I love the color!  

But you've shown me that even if I loved it, it wouldn't work for me. I don't carry *that* much stuff… I could change wallets every time i carried it, and just carry a lippy instead of the small cosmetic bag, but I'd still have trouble getting my sunglasses case and my epipen in. And that's a lot of concessions to make for something that's supposed to help carry my stuff! 
(having a George Carlin moment here )

You are so right though about the back pocket though!  They're something I wish every purse had… <thinking>… my Coach Dinky does, the Dior does, the Proenza Schouler does, the Gucci Padlock does (but it's too tight/small ) and my vintage Ferragamo does. Huh! I've never really thought about it, but I do like that pocket!


----------



## Meta

More bags said:


> Thanks for the interior Roulis pic @Meta. It is so helpful to see what fits inside and how you use the compartments. I love the red leather, absolutely beautiful.





Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigoodness!
> A) Thank you for your kind words re- the Kelly!
> B) Your Roulis picture is SO HELPFUL! And I love the color!
> 
> But you've shown me that even if I loved it, it wouldn't work for me. I don't carry *that* much stuff… I could change wallets every time i carried it, and just carry a lippy instead of the small cosmetic bag, but I'd still have trouble getting my sunglasses case and my epipen in. And that's a lot of concessions to make for something that's supposed to help carry my stuff!
> (having a George Carlin moment here )
> 
> You are so right though about the back pocket though!  They're something I wish every purse had… <thinking>… my Coach Dinky does, the Dior does, the Proenza Schouler does, the Gucci Padlock does (but it's too tight/small ) and my vintage Ferragamo does. Huh! I've never really thought about it, but I do like that pocket!


Pleasure.  It's Rouge Casaque (a true red in my eye) in Evercolor.  Also @Cookiefiend I should reiterate that mine is a mini, much smaller than the Roulis 23 that you saw in store  but happy to have helped you figure out if it suits you.

That back pocket is really useful, a +1 for Chanel classic flaps and Reissues over most H bags!


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> Lol same sentiments expressed .....Reissues are special bags....my 226 is GHW.....wish i had gotten ruthenium like yours, not b/c i am unhappy with the gold but because my others with the CC turnlocks are gold....and 226 looks so beautiful with that ruthenium!  And having a red one is very special too, i would love, love to add one at some point....that must be an amazing bag for you to carry


Thank you for your kind words!  I think the 226 looks amazing with GHW, too. I briefly coveted a black 225 with GHW this summer. In the end, I talked myself out of it (for now?) I love my red 226, also! I wear a lot of neutrals (black, grey, navy, etc) and the red is a fun pop of colour.


----------



## ksuromax

Meta said:


> And happy birthday @ksuromax!  Love your Tiffany pieces!


thank you!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Meta said:


> Sorry to hear you're not keen on the Roulis. I'm not keen on dividers in my bags either but I have found the compartments to be really useful. I own the mini and usually slot my phone in the center leaving the other two for my wallet (card holder) and a Bastia which I use to hold my keys and still have space for a small Baggu reusable tote bag and another Bastia for coins.  I keep my passport in that middle slot for when I'm using it as a travel bag instead.
> View attachment 4561107
> 
> The biggest selling point of this bag is to me the back slip pocket which for whatever odd reason H rarely does. They used to have it for the Constance but have since removed it and the Roulis actually has two slip pockets. One on the back exterior and also on the interior. The exterior pocket comes in really handy for Metro/travel cards.
> 
> 
> I think @Cookiefiend has done a  job in covering the Kelly. I own a few Kellys and carry them in the same manner that she does. I don't find them to be fiddly, as such. I'm curious to know if you are drawn to a Kelly Sellier or Kelly Retourne? That changes the ball game in terms of accessibility to a certain extent given that the former is only available mostly in Epsom leather which is rigid and as such requires bit of extra handling to secure the sangles together and doesn't have as much give.
> 
> In terms of quality, I've owned LV Sofia Coppola, Chanel Reissues, and BV and can definitely vouch for the quality of Hermes. I've personally not been able to buy other bags since going down the orange slope as I keep finding quality issues with other brands. That said, I'm hyper focused so I'm not actively shopping a lot of brands either.  Side note: I love your Chanel gray flap, especially the Bijoux chain strap. I was very close to buying a Reissue with Bijoux chain but logic had the better of me as I was a starving grad student then and would have blown my monthly expenses and some by buying that! But I do  whenever I see pics of Chanel with Bijoux chain.
> 
> Last but not least, I've rehomed my Reissue 226 recently and this is the only Chanel I have left, Reissue Wallet on Chain. Of late I've been toying with the idea to replace this with the Reissue Mini instead but reading the thread on Chanel about fuzzy threads on the new 19K minis got me
> View attachment 4561089
> 
> 
> And happy birthday @ksuromax!  Love your Tiffany pieces!


Well said points on the roulis. The other point I would add is the strap can be worn 3 ways - long (cross body), slightly shorter long (nice length for shoulder carry) and doubled for a short strap look. It is enough to change the look of the bag. My roulis mini is by far my favourite bag - use it more than my Kelly’s.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> My Dior bags
> 
> _Three Dioramas:_
> 
> Silver Microcannage (shw)
> View attachment 4560872
> 
> Limited edition soft white and gold (ghw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560871
> 
> Ultra black studded WOC (black hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560870
> 
> 
> _Three Miss Dior Sliding Chains _
> 
> Hot Pink Lambskin (shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560878
> 
> Blu Persan Lambskin (shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560879
> 
> Yellow lambskin (ghw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560877
> 
> My MD SL’s are super practical. The profile is much smaller than the chanel Jumbo - more like the ML profile but has way more capacity. And I love that I can wear the chain for a shorter or longer look.  I hate they discontinued these bags. I found out about them afterwards so I had to source them preloved. I’m still looking for one in black w/ghw. Let me know if you ever see one!
> 
> I TRULY want a Lady Dior but like with my Dionysus, I need to find “my” Lady Dior. I haven’t seen the right one just yet but, I know I’ll know when I do.
> 
> I’ve owned several other Dior bags like the Soft Tote, Rendez-Vous and Le Trente  but, sold them over the years. I’ve learned the hard way that Dior resale isn’t so great. So, while I adore the bags, I think long and hard about how much I will wear and want to keep them over time.
> 
> I think this has worked out because as much as any bag can ever be, these are my forever babies.


Beautiful diors. 
I too am forever looking for my lady dior. I regret passing on a few multi coloured lizard ones back in the day. Hope to add this bag at some point.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Meta said:


> Sorry to hear you're not keen on the Roulis. I'm not keen on dividers in my bags either but I have found the compartments to be really useful. I own the mini and usually slot my phone in the center leaving the other two for my wallet (card holder) and a Bastia which I use to hold my keys and still have space for a small Baggu reusable tote bag and another Bastia for coins.  I keep my passport in that middle slot for when I'm using it as a travel bag instead.
> View attachment 4561107
> 
> The biggest selling point of this bag is to me the back slip pocket which for whatever odd reason H rarely does. They used to have it for the Constance but have since removed it and the Roulis actually has two slip pockets. One on the back exterior and also on the interior. The exterior pocket comes in really handy for Metro/travel cards.
> 
> 
> I think @Cookiefiend has done a  job in covering the Kelly. I own a few Kellys and carry them in the same manner that she does. I don't find them to be fiddly, as such. I'm curious to know if you are drawn to a Kelly Sellier or Kelly Retourne? That changes the ball game in terms of accessibility to a certain extent given that the former is only available mostly in Epsom leather which is rigid and as such requires bit of extra handling to secure the sangles together and doesn't have as much give.
> 
> In terms of quality, I've owned LV Sofia Coppola, Chanel Reissues, and BV and can definitely vouch for the quality of Hermes. I've personally not been able to buy other bags since going down the orange slope as I keep finding quality issues with other brands. That said, I'm hyper focused so I'm not actively shopping a lot of brands either.  Side note: I love your Chanel gray flap, especially the Bijoux chain strap. I was very close to buying a Reissue with Bijoux chain but logic had the better of me as I was a starving grad student then and would have blown my monthly expenses and some by buying that! But I do  whenever I see pics of Chanel with Bijoux chain.
> 
> Last but not least, I've rehomed my Reissue 226 recently and this is the only Chanel I have left, Reissue Wallet on Chain. Of late I've been toying with the idea to replace this with the Reissue Mini instead but reading the thread on Chanel about fuzzy threads on the new 19K minis got me
> View attachment 4561089
> 
> 
> And happy birthday @ksuromax!  Love your Tiffany pieces!


Thanks for the additional insight on the Kelly. The ones I’m most drawn to are a 25 in pink or a 28 in cobalt or perhaps bordeaux.  Retourne appeals to me more than Sellier but, I am not hard and fast on that right now. 

For the thousandth time, I wish I could at least check out one in store. A lot of my hesitation is that I haven’t been able to spend time holding, trying on, fitting my things in, trying the lock of the bag. I just can’t spend this kind of money blindly. 


lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful diors.
> I too am forever looking for my lady dior. I regret passing on a few multi coloured lizard ones back in the day. Hope to add this bag at some point.


I regret not getting a completely impractical pink python one with crystal charms. That bag was a show stopper.  But, I had a python bag and always worried about the scales lifting. I would have been too obsessed with the possible issues with bag to enjoy it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.

Buying preloved vs. new.

I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.

Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.

That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.

But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!

So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.

What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?


----------



## muchstuff

I simply can’t afford MSRP on a lot of the brands I love so pre-loved it is. I admit to enjoying getting a bag where the leather has already started to soften up, not a fan of breaking in new bags. And it seems like most of what I want is from past collections, I’m having a tough time loving a lot of the current trends. #nomorelogos


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> I simply can’t afford MSRP on a lot of the brands I love so pre-loved it is. I admit to enjoying getting a bag where the leather has already started to soften up, not a fan of breaking in new bags. And it seems like most of what I want is from past collections, I’m having a tough time loving a lot of the current trends. #nomorelogos


I’m with you on the last point. I much prefer styles from before the last couple of seasons. And the logo thing is not my cuppa tea.


----------



## Meta

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the additional insight on the Kelly. The ones I’m most drawn to are a 25 in pink or a 28 in cobalt or perhaps bordeaux.  Retourne appeals to me more than Sellier but, I am not hard and fast on that right now.
> 
> For the thousandth time, I wish I could at least check out one in store. A lot of my hesitation is that I haven’t been able to spend time holding, trying on, fitting my things in, trying the lock of the bag. I just can’t spend this kind of money blindly.


Noted and perfectly understand. In my own experience, I met up with few fellow local H lovers who were very kind to bring their bags out for me to try and do the guesswork to see if it would fit me. It was also helpful to get a second opinion on whether the style/design suited me based on their experience in using the same bag. Perhaps it would be beneficial for you to try and join a local meet up?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.
> 
> Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.
> 
> That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.
> 
> But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!
> 
> So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?


I have only ever bought two bags preloved. The others were new with tags from some one else. The newest one was a lululemon bag for dog walking or messy errands. The style I liked with the back phone pocket is no longer made so since they are not expensive I went for it and couldn't be happier. When it comes to designer stuff I have not done it. I am terrified something could be wrong with it and then I would be stuck with it. I am not closed to it but I would really need to love it.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.
> 
> Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.
> 
> That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.
> 
> But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!
> 
> So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?


My DH does not really care for this, it's entirely upto me, but when i said during our trip in Italy that i wanted to go to one outlet, and then to another (quite a bypass from our way from A to B) he didn't complain, nor resisted at all. 
I drove (probably that was one of the reasons why he agreed so easily ) and i spent quite a bit in both, for me that's the golden compromise. 
I got NEW items, and they all were at reasonable prices. And that houl keeps me off from purchasing anything now, i said i am off buying till the end of the year, but even after i might willingly and comfortably stay on Ban Island. 
I am more likely buying new these days, but no way i will pay full price for anything. 
just feels silly to pay extra for something that will be cheaper just behind the corner. 
like Muchstuff, i more love older bags, and i like something that is soft an broken in, but i find it hard to find them in good shape and with shipping that will not jack up the final cost to double. 
if i get something for 60% of the cost and have to pay additional fees, taxes, shipping, clearance, and eventually it gets to 75%, why would i get old?? i will buy a new item on sale. 
no matter how much i want the item if the final cost will be closer to the store price tag (even on something discontinued) i will most certainly pass, i refuse to pay that much for something used, even if gently. 


muchstuff said:


> I simply can’t afford MSRP on a lot of the brands I love so pre-loved it is. I admit to enjoying getting a bag where the leather has already started to soften up, not a fan of breaking in new bags. And it seems like most of what I want is from past collections, I’m having a tough time loving a lot of the current trends. #nomorelogos


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.
> 
> Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.
> 
> That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.
> 
> But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!
> 
> So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?



I have no issues buying used if it's a bag no longer available in stores. I've discovered quite a few styles only after they were discontinued, so if I want the bag, it's used or nothing.

However, I generally don't like to buy used if I can get the item in store still--an LV mono speedy, a Chanel classic flap, etc. It tends to be worth it to me to pay a little extra to ensure better aftercare and not have to worry about authenticity, etc.


----------



## dcooney4

What are your thoughts on MCM ? I am not crazy about the logo but I saw a tote that had a great strap drop and wasn’t ginormous.


----------



## dcooney4

Their embossed leather is really pretty. The tote was to heavy in leather but their medium hobo is really nice.


----------



## dcooney4

Ended up getting the embossed leather hobo with the Crossbody strap in medium. The leather was beautiful . Dh said since I like it so much we  might as well get now and put it away for my birthday. I said sure.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Ended up getting the embossed leather hobo with the Crossbody strap in medium. The leather was beautiful . Dh said since I like it so much we  might as well get now and put it away for my birthday. I said sure.


Sorry I didn't see your post until just this minute. The embossed looks gorgeous! Reminds me of my LV empreinte leather bag; it's still a logo, but it's subtle.
Happy birthday in advance! (When's your birthday month? Do you have to wait a long time?)


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.
> 
> Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.
> 
> That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.
> 
> But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!
> 
> So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?


Good question! 
I've bought nearly all of my bags new, not preloved. My only preloved bags were ones from past seasons, that were unavailable new. Or vintage bags. I don't think I'd buy a preloved bag to save $$$; the few times I bought preloved, I was pretty nervous until the bag was in my hot little hands and I was able to check it with an electron microscope for flaws. 
On the other hand, I have no trouble buying preloved Hermes scarves, so go figure. Maybe because scarves are less of an investment than handbags? Also, thanks to tPF, I know some trusted resellers.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Sorry I didn't see your post until just this minute. The embossed looks gorgeous! Reminds me of my LV empreinte leather bag; it's still a logo, but it's subtle.
> Happy birthday in advance! (When's your birthday month? Do you have to wait a long time?)


It is soon , thank goodness. Thanks for the wishes. When no one here was on I texted pictures to my dd for her opinion and asked a friend who recently bought one if she still loved her bag now that she had it for a while.  I have never had one before from mcm.


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Handbag Day Everyone!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Handbag Day Everyone!


  

I didn't buy a handbag to celebrate… but I did look at some!


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> Pleasure.  It's Rouge Casaque (a true red in my eye) in Evercolor.  Also @Cookiefiend I should reiterate that mine is a mini, much smaller than the Roulis 23 that you saw in store  but happy to have helped you figure out if it suits you.
> 
> That back pocket is really useful, a +1 for Chanel classic flaps and Reissues over most H bags!


+1 for bags with back pockets!



lynne_ross said:


> Well said points on the roulis. The other point I would add is the strap can be worn 3 ways - long (cross body), slightly shorter long (nice length for shoulder carry) and doubled for a short strap look. It is enough to change the look of the bag. My roulis mini is by far my favourite bag - use it more than my Kelly’s.


The Roulis mini sounds versatile and I love versatile bags that can be carried different ways. I am totally intrigued by the mini version given that you are using it so frequently and more than your gorgeous Kellys.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Ended up getting the embossed leather hobo with the Crossbody strap in medium. The leather was beautiful . Dh said since I like it so much we  might as well get now and put it away for my birthday. I said sure.


I'm glad you got it!!! Advance happy birthday too! (And to @ksuromax and @More bags too).
I've been eyeing this hobo for a long time.  But I have not found a discounted one in black yet.  I think I've tried this in store (another color) and it's not heavy.  Tell us how you like her when you start using her.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi, not trying to “temp” you into buying another (roulis) bag but I have a R23 and I think it will meet your needs.  I will post a picture tomorrow to show you how it can be done 

Quote a lippy instead of the small cosmetic bag, but I'd still have trouble getting my sunglasses case and my epipen in.unquote


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.
> 
> Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.
> 
> That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.
> 
> But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!
> 
> So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?


Mine has changed.

Pre-tpf days, I never would have considered buying pre-loved.  In fact my sister mentioned this once and I was like, no I'm not interested.  Then came tpf.  Bought Balenciaga City pre-loved, then Velo, then a lot of Rebecca Minkoff bags, then more.  In short, my horizon broadened to pre-loved.  But there were disappointments here and there.  Especially if a leather already has lost its amazing leather smell.  Plus, having the items authenticated was really a lot of work (you have to study which photos are needed; sometimes the authenticators will only look at active listing, etc)

Slowly, I moved away from pre-loved as I am able to get good deals (on non current season items) from online shops like Yoox and The Outnet., and other shops where I could ship to my niece in Singapore (much lesser duties and taxes than in here).  Plus, there's my Massaccesi orders direct from the shop in Italy.

While I'm not TOTALLY closing my doors to pre-loved now, I have come to prefer brand new from the stores.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I'm glad you got it!!! Advance happy birthday too! (And to @ksuromax and @More bags too).
> I've been eyeing this hobo for a long time.  But I have not found a discounted one in black yet.  I think I've tried this in store (another color) and it's not heavy.  Tell us how you like her when you start using her.


Thank you and I will. I first saw it in a gorgeous blue but for once I stuck to what I am really looking for . Medium size black bag , with silver hardware and if possible an outside pocket. I can't wait to try it. the crossbody strap was adjustable and even had a little shoulder protector piece. Unfortunately it was not on sale but it was really pretty . Neither Nordstrom or Neimans had a  black one out , so I was thrilled when the MCM store had one in stock in the back. I have to say buying direct was very nice. They gift wrapped it beautifully . I can't wait to open it.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi,
Here you are ..  My R23 is not packed tight. 







Cookiefiend said:


> But you've shown me that even if I loved it, it wouldn't work for me. I don't carry *that* much stuff… I could change wallets every time i carried it, and just carry a lippy instead of the small cosmetic bag, but I'd still have trouble getting my sunglasses case and my epipen in. And that's a lot of concessions to make for something that's supposed to help carry my stuff!
> (having a George Carlin moment here )


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?


I’m not opposed to buying pre-loved. I’ve bought several pre-loved bags because I could only get them from the secondhand market.  I’ve been lucky in that none of them were duds. 

However, my preference is to buy new over pre-loved, every time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> My DH does not really care for this, it's entirely upto me, but when i said during our trip in Italy that i wanted to go to one outlet, and then to another (quite a bypass from our way from A to B) he didn't complain, nor resisted at all.
> I drove (probably that was one of the reasons why he agreed so easily ) and i spent quite a bit in both, for me that's the golden compromise.
> I got NEW items, and they all were at reasonable prices. And that houl keeps me off from purchasing anything now, i said i am off buying till the end of the year, but even after i might willingly and comfortably stay on Ban Island.
> I am more likely buying new these days, but no way i will pay full price for anything.
> just feels silly to pay extra for something that will be cheaper just behind the corner.
> like Muchstuff, i more love older bags, and i like something that is soft an broken in, but i find it hard to find them in good shape and with shipping that will not jack up the final cost to double.
> if i get something for 60% of the cost and have to pay additional fees, taxes, shipping, clearance, and eventually it gets to 75%, why would i get old?? i will buy a new item on sale.
> no matter how much i want the item if the final cost will be closer to the store price tag (even on something discontinued) i will most certainly pass, i refuse to pay that much for something used, even if gently.


Paying full price kills me. I just checked the “numbers”. 33% of my bags were were bought new and all at full price. _(All but 2 of those have never gone on sale so, if I wanted them new, full price was the only option.)_ Interestingly, over the last 2 years, 57% of the bags I bought / was gifted were new and full price_ (none of these have gone on sale)_. 

What I see is that I buy full price when a brand doesn’t go on sale (like Dior) and/or because I don’t want to have to hunt a limited edition item for years later (sometimes unsuccessfully.) 

I think another influencer is my life stage. I just became empty nest in the last couple years. That’s like getting 100 pay raises.  

I can’t do a preloved bag with any wear.  _(And I keep my bags looking as unworn as possible despite me actively wearing / using  on them.)  _ I think the difference between our perspectives is I like structured bags. A structured bag with wear can just look misshapen, sad and uncared for. An unstructured bag with wear can look softened and loved.  The exception I see to this is vintage Coach bags. Presuming they’re well kept, they look better and better with age. 


Annabel Lee said:


> I have no issues buying used if it's a bag no longer available in stores. I've discovered quite a few styles only after they were discontinued, so if I want the bag, it's used or nothing.
> 
> However, I generally don't like to buy used if I can get the item in store still--an LV mono speedy, a Chanel classic flap, etc. It tends to be worth it to me to pay a little extra to ensure better aftercare and not have to worry about authenticity, etc.


I had never bought a preloved bag before tPF. I didn’t even know it was an option to buy a preloved bag that wasn’t a beat up throw away. 

But, being on tPF created the issue you mentioned. I fell in love with discontinued bags and started hunting resale. There I also found bags still in production bags available and discounted. So, liking to save money, I almost always went that route until recently. 


ElainePG said:


> Good question!
> I've bought nearly all of my bags new, not preloved. My only preloved bags were ones from past seasons, that were unavailable new. Or vintage bags. I don't think I'd buy a preloved bag to save $$$; the few times I bought preloved, I was pretty nervous until the bag was in my hot little hands and I was able to check it with an electron microscope for flaws.
> On the other hand, I have no trouble buying preloved Hermes scarves, so go figure. Maybe because scarves are less of an investment than handbags? Also, thanks to tPF, I know some trusted resellers.


Authentication hassle is a bugabear isn’t it?  I’ve developed the ability to do a basic level of authentication of the brands I buy which has made me more comfortable buying preloved. That being said, I still get preloved bags authenticated here or for a fee. I’m a first line of defense. Not an expert. 


msd_bags said:


> Mine has changed.
> 
> Pre-tpf days, I never would have considered buying pre-loved.  In fact my sister mentioned this once and I was like, no I'm not interested.  Then came tpf.  Bought Balenciaga City pre-loved, then Velo, then a lot of Rebecca Minkoff bags, then more.  In short, my horizon broadened to pre-loved.  But there were disappointments here and there.  Especially if a leather already has lost its amazing leather smell.  Plus, having the items authenticated was really a lot of work (you have to study which photos are needed; sometimes the authenticators will only look at active listing, etc)
> 
> Slowly, I moved away from pre-loved as I am able to get good deals (on non current season items) from online shops like Yoox and The Outnet., and other shops where I could ship to my niece in Singapore (much lesser duties and taxes than in here).  Plus, there's my Massaccesi orders direct from the shop in Italy.
> 
> While I'm not TOTALLY closing my doors to pre-loved now, I have come to prefer brand new from the stores.


I wish the brands I want now would go on sale. But, Dior, Chanel and LV just don’t.  Fendi and Gucci do. So, maybe I can look for sales if I want another of their bags.  

But now, honestly, I’m sick of waiting and hunting - for sales or for preloved bags. Mainly because I’ve done so much waiting and hunting so I’m burned out. 

But, also my buying has changed. First, I’m buying fewer bags - perhaps 1-2/year _(recently, I went 19 months with no new bags in)_.  Also, I want more unique bags which often means limited edition / limited run items. So, I don’t feel bad spending full price to avoid hassle, hunting, authentication and possibly missing out on the bag I want. 

This was fun to talk through with all of you and it helped me clarify my perspective. I’m thinking my future preloved purchases will be limited to any out of production bags_ (like that one last Miss Dior I desperately want to find)_ or any expensive bags with a meaningful discount _(like if I decide to ever get an H or perhaps even another C). _But, all of them will have to be new or like new condition. I’m *completely* done with bag rehab or ignoring a bit of wear.


----------



## dcooney4

Another reason I like new is the warranty goes to me . That and I love the presentation. Even if it does kill me waiting to open it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Another reason I like new is the warranty goes to me . That and I love the presentation. Even if it does kill me waiting to open it.


Lovely presentation!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe it is the end of the month. I thought I would be purchasing something special this month but I only bought the tiny Coach Crossbody that I wore on my cruise. September stats!
> 1 bag in
> 5 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 1 slgs out
> 0 sport bags in
> 1 sport bag out.
> This is the smallest my bag collection has been in years. It feels so good, How are you.



Amazing!


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I know that Coach was featured last week but I'm just getting around to posting some of mine.
> 
> Vintage Coach Legacy slim duffle, Medium, 9816. I will never part with this bag. The perfect travel companion with that old-school saddle leather. Please ignore the wet mark under the bag -- my dog came back from a walk and sat there! I only noticed it after I snapped the photos.
> 
> View attachment 4553776
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Portfolio Madison Drake briefcase e6e-4420. I used this early in my career. Gorgeous bag, made in Italy. I always felt so put together carrying this bag to conferences. Also comes with a crossbody/shoulder strap, which makes it so easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4553777
> 
> 
> Coach Legacy Garcia E0893-12705m. I may be parting with this bag soon as I don't use her as much as I should. Such a lovely, functional bag with that gorgeous, striped legacy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4553778
> 
> 
> Coach Key Fob, recently acquired. Don't know what print this is but found it in a local second-hand shop. My dog seems to love it too (it is not in her mouth; she is resting her nose on top of it)!
> 
> View attachment 4553781



Love the first 2 but naturally sweet baby steals the show


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s* *September* *Stats
> *
> _Month:_
> Bags In / Out: 0 / 1
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _YTD_:
> Bags In / Out: 2 / 5
> SLG’s In / Out: 0 / 0
> 
> _TOTAL: _Bags: 22, SLG’s: 3
> 
> 2 bags still up for sale. (I just added another.)    And, I have a serious bag itch that I’m trying not to give into. No target bags. I just want something new for no good reason except getting down to 22 bags feels way to limiting to me. Honestly, I don’t know that I can hold out very long. I usually feel most comfortable with a collection closer to 26-28 bags because I do love to rotate what I wear quite a bit.
> 
> ———
> 
> Sept 30 marks the end of my “fashion fiscal year”. I’ll do some analysis over the next few days and share my findings. I don’t expect anything will be that earth shattering but who knows!
> 
> ———
> 
> In other news, we’re in Maui for a fun 10 days. I’m happily full of seafood and enjoying the lovely weather. Today I wore my Ltd edition  Fendi Mon Tresor with matching flowered / rhinestone sandals, a white mini sundress and a white wife brimmed sunhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this little bag so much!!!
> 
> While out and about, I saw some sunnies in Louis Vuitton that would be a perfect compliment to this bag and I’m so tempted. But my gawd, LV sunnies prices are kooky!  Should I pull the trigger?  Or stay sane? Lol!
> 
> I’ve been looking for more pretty swimwear and have been totally disappointed. I thought Maui would have some pretty items. I can usually find several options I love here and have a hard time choosing. Not this time.  Everything looks so utilitarian. Where did all the cute swimwear go????



Such a pretty bag, and the perfect picture, I hope you enjoyed yourself thoroughly


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanels in order of acquisition:
> Pearly grey lamb M/L double classic flap w/rhw
> View attachment 4554640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap w/ shw & ‘07 bijoux chain
> View attachment 4554641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold lamb new medium Boy w/ soft ghw
> View attachment 4554642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13c Red lamb jumbo single classic flap w/shw
> View attachment 4554643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar City Tote w/rhw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554644
> 
> I also have a fuchsia caviar card holder w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554645
> 
> As I mentioned, I’ve sold off half of my Chanels in the last couple years. So, I love all of these but, my favorites are the red lamb and grey lamb jumbos. Sometimes I just hold the bags and feel so lucky to own them. The red was my original holy grail. I first purchased it in a 10c single flap caviar but hated the material. So I scrounged up the courage to sell it and find my (almost) perfect one one in a 13c lamb. But it’s double flap which I’m not thrilled about. That being said, the color and lamb is so perfect that I adore the bag in spite!
> 
> The grey is super special because not only is it a great alternative to black but I luuuurrve the Bijoux chain!!!! It’s noisy as heck but I don’t care.
> 
> I’m going to put the tote up for sale. I love the look but the dividers just take up too much capacity. Sigh, I hate to sell. I looked for a black tote for so long.



Very you!!!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> And, now for my goodies.  We actually went shopping for me first and had a blast in Gucci. Honestly, half the fun was giggling at some of the items. Gucci does _not_ think that gaudy is a thing right now, do they?
> 
> That being said, I looooove my new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557028
> 
> Starting with my sunnies.
> View attachment 4557036
> 
> It’s so hard to get a good pic of sunnies so here is a photo from the Gucci site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557038
> 
> I don’t have anything like these. I actually picked them up as a joke to try on and they transformed on my face to love.  They are big and round so I thought I’d look like an owl but, when I wear them they have a kind of Jackie O aesthetic. The beige actually looks like salmon pink. So, I wore these the next day with my salmon pink swimsuit!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Next up...the gift Mr. S had to talk me into.
> View attachment 4557034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  They are so cute!! And so super comfy (well... for a high heel. Lol!). Even with my bum knee and toe both needing surgery.
> 
> There is no way I was going to spend highway robbery prices on shoes so, I didn’t even look at that section. But, Mr. S saw these and stopped in his tracks. Ha!  So, home they go.  I love the little crystal GG on the strap - just the right amount of sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but, not least - I finally have “MY” Dionysus!!!  Hello, Navy Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who’ve been around a few years know I’ve loved the Dionysus since they first debuted. I just never saw the color / material combination that was right for me. Well this is it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557035
> 
> It definitely reads navy - not the cobalt the photos is showing. It will be perfect with jeans (and my dresses.) Interestingly, I’ve never owned a navy bag. I love the Swarovski crystals (sparkle!!!!) and the heaviness of the chain. Just yummy!!!
> 
> I’m super incredibly ecstatic over the moon with my gifts!  I admit it. I like being spoiled.  That being said, I really just love each of these.
> 
> I can’t WAIT to wear my bag!
> 
> _Ok, so those of you on the thread earlier this year know I thought Mr. S has already bought me this bag and was waiting to give it to me. He has the patience of job with the logic of a drunk space alien which means he will buy me something and surprise me the same day or a year later.  So, NOW I have to wonder what is in the package in his he-thinks-I-don’t-know-where-he-hides-thing space.  LOL! _



Fabulous haul. I won't go on...but you know I could ha


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> I don’t know how you feel about the Balenciaga Bazar but the medium is a great travel bag for me... large enough zippered opening so it’s not a black hole, long enough strap drop that I can shoulder it. Looks great. One zipped and one big slip pocket inside. I love this bag. I’m 5’2” for reference. Lots of colour ways to choose from, plain as well as striped and graffiti. And enough structure that it won’t collapse on you.
> View attachment 4558774
> View attachment 4558775
> View attachment 4558776



Looks like a great travel bag. 

I think the resistance to it at first was mostly because people only saw it in pictures. Plus of course it's an atypical Bal.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> We really don’t get “bad” weather where I live.  Snow / ice is rare and doesn’t last more than a day.  But there can be drizzly rain. That being said, weather isn’t much of a factor with my bags since I left the evil that is Michigan weather.
> 
> But, these are great. Thanks!  I wish the first didn’t have the painted on LV. That strikes me as odd. I need to see it in person. Both would work well as they have some black in the design so I’d feel better wearing them with black items too.
> 
> Great choices!  The Elsa Peretti cuff is gorgeous!!!!  I’ve seen it an listed over it. Yay for you!
> 
> My one cuff bracelet is this Tiffany silver piece._ (Photo from google)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560493
> _ I’ve sold off all but two of my silver items over the past couple years - mainly because they didn’t inspire love. (I actually don’t visually care for my other piece but DD gave it to me several years ago so it has tons of sentimental value.)
> 
> But, it was a matter of having the wrong items. I would definitely buy more - but different pieces - in the future. And, like you, I’d get them preloved. The price absolutely plummets resale yet the style and quality remains. Plus, anything a little scuffed can be beautifully polished to look new. No, it was the same bag, just a different version.  I personally hated the bejeweled tails. They looked very reptilian in not a good way to my eye. Creepy.  And, I’m usually one who loves sparkly things. Lol!
> LOL!



I only have Tif gold but I really appreciate the silver too. The iconic pieces like the Bone are fabulous (congrats @ksuromax) . I always think of Liza Minnelli in the 1970s wearing Halston and I think wearing one cuff on each wrist, so stylish


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.
> 
> Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.
> 
> That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.
> 
> But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!
> 
> So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?



I'm fine either way, it depends on the bag, brand and condition. Sometimes I can only find something preloved, a certain colour or model that's been discontinued.  I wish I could have a little fund for preloved HGs so that when they come along I'm ready and it doesn't 'hurt' so much while I think it's easier to plan for buying new.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Paying full price kills me. I just checked the “numbers”. 33% of my bags were were bought new and all at full price. _(All but 2 of those have never gone on sale so, if I wanted them new, full price was the only option.)_ Interestingly, over the last 2 years, 57% of the bags I bought / was gifted were new and full price_ (none of these have gone on sale)_.
> 
> What I see is that I buy full price when a brand doesn’t go on sale (like Dior) and/or because I don’t want to have to hunt a limited edition item for years later (sometimes unsuccessfully.)
> 
> I think another influencer is my life stage. I just became empty nest in the last couple years. That’s like getting 100 pay raises.
> 
> I can’t do a preloved bag with any wear.  _(And I keep my bags looking as unworn as possible despite me actively wearing / using  on them.)  _ I think the difference between our perspectives is I like structured bags. A structured bag with wear can just look misshapen, sad and uncared for. An unstructured bag with wear can look softened and loved.  The exception I see to this is vintage Coach bags. Presuming they’re well kept, they look better and better with age.
> I had never bought a preloved bag before tPF. I didn’t even know it was an option to buy a preloved bag that wasn’t a beat up throw away.
> 
> But, being on tPF created the issue you mentioned. I fell in love with discontinued bags and started hunting resale. There I also found bags still in production bags available and discounted. So, liking to save money, I almost always went that route until recently.
> Authentication hassle is a bugabear isn’t it?  I’ve developed the ability to do a basic level of authentication of the brands I buy which has made me more comfortable buying preloved. That being said, I still get preloved bags authenticated here or for a fee. I’m a first line of defense. Not an expert.
> I wish the brands I want now would go on sale. But, Dior, Chanel and LV just don’t.  Fendi and Gucci do. So, maybe I can look for sales if I want another of their bags.
> 
> But now, honestly, I’m sick of waiting and hunting - for sales or for preloved bags. Mainly because I’ve done so much waiting and hunting so I’m burned out.
> 
> But, also my buying has changed. First, I’m buying fewer bags - perhaps 1-2/year _(recently, I went 19 months with no new bags in)_.  Also, I want more unique bags which often means limited edition / limited run items. So, I don’t feel bad spending full price to avoid hassle, hunting, authentication and possibly missing out on the bag I want.
> 
> This was fun to talk through with all of you and it helped me clarify my perspective. I’m thinking my future preloved purchases will be limited to any out of production bags_ (like that one last Miss Dior I desperately want to find)_ or any expensive bags with a meaningful discount _(like if I decide to ever get an H or perhaps even another C). _But, all of them will have to be new or like new condition. I’m *completely* done with bag rehab or ignoring a bit of wear.



Some bags I see at consignment stores and online look like their previous owners sat on them then rolled around they are so out of shape. Let's not even talk about the insides. I CANNOT even entertain a bag with a marked/stained inside lining. I know how to bring leather back (unless there's a special finish)  but once someone has ruined the shape of a structured bag or ruined the inside it's not worth the bother at any price.


----------



## papertiger

I don't have any Fendi bags and my one Dior ( non-mini black leather Saddle from the '90s) is 'somewhere'.  

I've had to carry a lot to and from work recently. I've been wearing a combo of H Evie with either H Bambou Garden Party or Maxi Etain (grey) / black DS (Double Sens). I should have returned from work early yesterday, had time for a shower and changed for a restaurant outing but the train was delayed (because of a stupid person walking on the line) so I arrived back at my usual time and had to go straight out, didn't even have time to change my bag (supposed to be Gucci Animalier Bright turned into a clutch). 

If there's one thing that irritates me it's having a lovely plan to make the most of a treat only for it to be thwarted. At least the food was fabulous, Aubergine Parmigiana, Scottish mussels, large mixed salad, caramel and choc tart and a coffee = yum.


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> I don't have any Fendi bags and my one Dior ( non-mini black leather Saddle from the '90s) is 'somewhere'.
> 
> I've had to carry a lot to and from work recently. I've been wearing a combo of H Evie with either H Bambou Garden Party or Maxi Etain (grey) / black DS (Double Sens). I should have returned from work early yesterday, had time for a shower and changed for a restaurant outing but the train was delayed (because of a stupid person walking on the line) so I arrived back at my usual time and had to go straight out, didn't even have time to change my bag (supposed to be Gucci Animalier Bright turned into a clutch).
> 
> If there's one thing that irritates me it's having a lovely plan to make the most of a treat only for it to be thwarted. At least the food was fabulous, Aubergine Parmigiana, Scottish mussels, large mixed salad, caramel and choc tart and a coffee = yum.


Sorry to hear about yesterday, @papertiger.


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> I only have Tif gold but I really appreciate the silver too. The iconic pieces like the Bone are fabulous (congrats @ksuromax) . I always think of Liza Minnelli in the 1970s wearing Halston and I think wearing one cuff on each wrist, so stylish


thank you!
i've been to our Tiffany's here today, they have located a pendant i wanted (to go with my Atlas bracelets!) in Saudi Arabia and will transfer it for me within a few days! Woohoo!  my BDay pressie (second part) is sorted!


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Looks like a great travel bag.
> 
> I think the resistance to it at first was mostly because people only saw it in pictures. Plus of course it's an atypical Bal.


The leathers on these bags are very touchable, they look way nicer IRL than in most pics. And of course most of the ones you see haven't softened yet...


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> Some bags I see at consignment stores and online look like their previous owners sat on them then rolled around they are so out of shape. Let's not even talk about the insides. I CANNOT even entertain a bag with a marked/stained inside lining. I know how to bring leather back (unless there's a special finish)  but once someone has ruined the shape of a structured bag or ruined the inside it's not worth the bother at any price.


Agreed re: the structured bags for sure. The odd stain on the interior bothers me a little I admit, but in some cases not enough to send a bag back. Especially if I can identify the stain (ink for example) and it's not all over the place.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Their embossed leather is really pretty. The tote was to heavy in leather but their medium hobo is really nice.


I didn’t know they did this embossed leather. I think this looks great. Congrats!!!


papertiger said:


> I only have Tif gold but I really appreciate the silver too. The iconic pieces like the Bone are fabulous (congrats @ksuromax) . I always think of Liza Minnelli in the 1970s wearing Halston and I think wearing one cuff on each wrist, so stylish


Other than the 2 silver pieces I mentioned, all my Tiffany’s items are yellow gold. I love those pieces. I’m actually looking for a bracelet to go with a necklace Mr. S bought me a while ago. 


papertiger said:


> Some bags I see at consignment stores and online look like their previous owners sat on them then rolled around they are so out of shape. Let's not even talk about the insides. I CANNOT even entertain a bag with a marked/stained inside lining. I know how to bring leather back (unless there's a special finish)  but once someone has ruined the shape of a structured bag or ruined the inside it's not worth the bother at any price.


I just wonder what people do with their bags sometimes!  I saw a Miss Dior on Vestiaire that had awful interior lining. The edges were worn and discolored. The interior had tons of stains and scuffs. What are people carrying? An angry porcupine that’s fighting its way out with a bunch of crayons and an open can of spaghettios ???  Why would anyone want to carry something that is worn out and nasty? Why not clean the bag?!?!? 


papertiger said:


> I don't have any Fendi bags and my one Dior ( non-mini black leather Saddle from the '90s) is 'somewhere'.
> 
> I've had to carry a lot to and from work recently. I've been wearing a combo of H Evie with either H Bambou Garden Party or Maxi Etain (grey) / black DS (Double Sens). I should have returned from work early yesterday, had time for a shower and changed for a restaurant outing but the train was delayed (because of a stupid person walking on the line) so I arrived back at my usual time and had to go straight out, didn't even have time to change my bag (supposed to be Gucci Animalier Bright turned into a clutch).
> 
> If there's one thing that irritates me it's having a lovely plan to make the most of a treat only for it to be thwarted. At least the food was fabulous, Aubergine Parmigiana, Scottish mussels, large mixed salad, caramel and choc tart and a coffee = yum.


The food sounds yummy.


----------



## More bags

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi,
> Here you are ..  My R23 is not packed tight.
> View attachment 4562785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562786


Thanks for taking the time to do what fits in my bag pics. I find them so helpful.


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve talked about this issue before but, I’m wondering if, like me, any of you are considering your position on it again.
> 
> Buying preloved vs. new.
> 
> I used to be hard core about trying to only buy bags preloved. I don’t care about the in store experience and getting a discount made my thrifty little heart happy.
> 
> Then over the last few years Mr. Sparkle kept urging me to go ahead and get the bag I want when I want. (I think he couldn’t take any more of my dithering and futzing.  LOL!!)  And, since he likes gifting me my bags (which is cute since all our money goes in one pot), he has started to refuse to wait to buy preloved bags.
> 
> That has made me appreciate having new. I like having all the extras - box, dust bag, tags, etc. And, I do have to admit, in general, they look better than preloved bags that are supposed to be new. Plus, I do like not having to hunt, having to wait and potentially missing out for a bag.
> 
> But, I still love the discounts of preloved!!!
> 
> So, I’m torn. I think I’ve given myself permission to get new bags. But, I don’t think I’m ready to completely make the switch.
> 
> What is your perspective? Has it changed over time?


I only have one preloved bag in my collection - my 25 birkin. I prefer to buy ‘new’ since I buy mostly only hermes bags these days and 1) for the price tag I don’t want a used beat up bag and 2) resale is typically more costly then buying new from the store. If I could find pristine preloved bags for the cost of buying in store I would happily do that and never deal with the store, but that is just hard to do.


----------



## muchstuff

Ferragamo, Givenchy and Longchamp this week, are we continuing? Not a lot of people posting...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> Ferragamo, Givenchy and Longchamp this week, are we continuing? Not a lot of people posting...


I have not had any of the brands anymore. With the exception of one Dooney that is for sale so I did not post it. I also just sold the last of my longchamp bags.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> I have not had any of the brands anymore. With the exception of one Dooney that is for sale so I did not post it. I also just sold the last of my longchamp bags.


This week's brands should have enough owners I think...


----------



## Meta

muchstuff said:


> Ferragamo, Givenchy and Longchamp this week, are we continuing? Not a lot of people posting...


Shouldn't it be Ferragamo, Givenchy, Goyard, Gucci?  Not that I have any from these brands to post.


----------



## muchstuff

Meta said:


> Shouldn't it be Ferragamo, Givenchy, Goyard, Gucci?  Not that I have any from these brands to post.


No, two premier and one contemporary brand per week. Right @Sparkletastic ?


----------



## Meta

muchstuff said:


> No, two premier and one contemporary brand per week. Right @Sparkletastic ?


Ah, gotcha. My bad.


----------



## muchstuff

Meta said:


> Ah, gotcha. My bad.


No worries!


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> This week's brands should have enough owners I think...


I hope so. I love looking at the pictures.


----------



## More bags

Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends!


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> This week's brands should have enough owners I think...


I have all 3!   Will try to post later.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> Ferragamo, Givenchy and Longchamp this week, are we continuing? Not a lot of people posting...


I can participate this week! 
I’ve been out of town a few days, but will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lynne_ross said:


> I only have one preloved bag in my collection - my 25 birkin. I prefer to buy ‘new’ since I buy mostly only hermes bags these days and 1) for the price tag I don’t want a used beat up bag and 2) resale is typically more costly then buying new from the store. If I could find pristine preloved bags for the cost of buying in store I would happily do that and never deal with the store, but that is just hard to do.


I had heard there wasn’t much of a discount on preloved Hermes. I didn’t know they cost _more_ resale. How can that be when I see so many available?


muchstuff said:


> Ferragamo, Givenchy and Longchamp this week, are we continuing? Not a lot of people posting...


It is a little quiet. Hope more people join in. I love the photos. 


muchstuff said:


> No, two premier and one contemporary brand per week. Right @Sparkletastic ?


Yep!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I don’t have anything for this week.


----------



## ksuromax

no bags to post for me either, but i have received my 3 small Tiffany pieces, i quite like the sea star, but the cross is ridiculously small! 
the size was mentioned in the description, but it's still too tiny, i will probably give it to my daughter


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Thanksgiving my Canadian friends.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t have anything for this week.


Me neither.


----------



## msd_bags

Ferragamo Mimi Tote



Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood


Longchamp mini Cuir


Longchamp Foulonne tote


Other Longchamp nylons









I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> Ferragamo Mimi Tote
> View attachment 4564999
> 
> 
> Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4565016
> 
> Longchamp mini Cuir
> View attachment 4565001
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne tote
> View attachment 4565002
> 
> Other Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4565017
> 
> View attachment 4565003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565019
> 
> View attachment 4565018
> 
> I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.


Your Ferragamo is such a pretty colour! I'm currently looking at Longchamp...


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> My Dior bags
> 
> _Three Dioramas:_
> 
> Silver Microcannage (shw)
> View attachment 4560872
> 
> Limited edition soft white and gold (ghw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560871
> 
> Ultra black studded WOC (black hw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560870
> 
> 
> _Three Miss Dior Sliding Chains _
> 
> Hot Pink Lambskin (shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560878
> 
> Blu Persan Lambskin (shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560879
> 
> Yellow lambskin (ghw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560877
> 
> My MD SL’s are super practical. The profile is much smaller than the chanel Jumbo - more like the ML profile but has way more capacity. And I love that I can wear the chain for a shorter or longer look.  I hate they discontinued these bags. I found out about them afterwards so I had to source them preloved. I’m still looking for one in black w/ghw. Let me know if you ever see one!
> 
> I TRULY want a Lady Dior but like with my Dionysus, I need to find “my” Lady Dior. I haven’t seen the right one just yet but, I know I’ll know when I do.
> 
> I’ve owned several other Dior bags like the Soft Tote, Rendez-Vous and Le Trente  but, sold them over the years. I’ve learned the hard way that Dior resale isn’t so great. So, while I adore the bags, I think long and hard about how much I will wear and want to keep them over time.
> 
> I think this has worked out because as much as any bag can ever be, these are my forever babies.


All of your Dior bags are just stunning!


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> Ferragamo Mimi Tote
> View attachment 4564999
> 
> 
> Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4565016
> 
> Longchamp mini Cuir
> View attachment 4565001
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne tote
> View attachment 4565002
> 
> Other Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4565017
> 
> View attachment 4565003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565019
> 
> View attachment 4565018
> 
> I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.


These are all lovely bags! Loving that Ferra tote especially


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words!  I think the 226 looks amazing with GHW, too. I briefly coveted a black 225 with GHW this summer. In the end, I talked myself out of it (for now?) I love my red 226, also! I wear a lot of neutrals (black, grey, navy, etc) and the red is a fun pop of colour.


Yes that red is a beautiful pop of color!  I like the size of the 226 but I am not able to wear it crossbody....the thing about the 225 is that most can wear it crossbody as the strap is a little longer...thats very appealing...


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Ferragamo Mimi Tote
> View attachment 4564999
> 
> 
> Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4565016
> 
> Longchamp mini Cuir
> View attachment 4565001
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne tote
> View attachment 4565002
> 
> Other Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4565017
> 
> View attachment 4565003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565019
> 
> View attachment 4565018
> 
> I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.


Great bags msd and your Ferragamo is a gorgeous colour!


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> Yes that red is a beautiful pop of color!  I like the size of the 226 but I am not able to wear it crossbody....the thing about the 225 is that most can wear it crossbody as the strap is a little longer...thats very appealing...


Eeek, tipping back to being interested again when I am trying to be good.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Ferragamo Mimi Tote
> View attachment 4564999
> 
> 
> Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4565016
> 
> Longchamp mini Cuir
> View attachment 4565001
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne tote
> View attachment 4565002
> 
> Other Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4565017
> 
> View attachment 4565003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565019
> 
> View attachment 4565018
> 
> I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.


Wonderful selections! Can you tell me more about your Ferragamo Mimi tote. I really like the look of it. Would it fit on your shoulder with a puffer jacket and is it light?


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> Your Ferragamo is such a pretty colour! I'm currently looking at Longchamp...


Thanks! I love the color too.  Longchamp nylons are very useful especially when you need a carefree bag.  And the new Le Pliage Club line is a wonderful modification of the original look, IMO.


jbags07 said:


> These are all lovely bags! Loving that Ferra tote especially


Thanks dear!


More bags said:


> Great bags msd and your Ferragamo is a gorgeous colour!


Indeed color is gorgeous! Thank you!!


dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful selections! Can you tell me more about your Ferragamo Mimi tote. I really like the look of it. Would it fit on your shoulder with a puffer jacket and is it light?


It is definitely light!  I weighed it before and if I remember correctly it’s only about 1.5 lbs.  I’m traveling now, I will check about the strap drop with puffer coat when I get back. On my shoulder, as with a lot of double strap bags, one of the straps of the Mimi tends to slip into off. So I’m not sure if it’s the bag or it’s my shoulder.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Ferragamo Mimi Tote
> View attachment 4564999
> 
> 
> Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4565016
> 
> Longchamp mini Cuir
> View attachment 4565001
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne tote
> View attachment 4565002
> 
> Other Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4565017
> 
> View attachment 4565003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565019
> 
> View attachment 4565018
> 
> I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.


Ooo - such a pretty pink Ferragamo! 
How do you like the Pandora? They are such an interesting shape!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My two vintage Ferragamos. I don’t know what style they are.  


The small patent leather one I plan on using for formal events - it can be carried as a clutch or over the shoulder. 




I think this one is an early Sofia - it has a pocket on the back! It has some wear, but the shape is very nice. 
I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, but I didn’t take a picture because it doesn’t look like much.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My two vintage Ferragamos. I don’t know what style they are.
> View attachment 4565473
> 
> The small patent leather one I plan on using for formal events - it can be carried as a clutch or over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4565474
> 
> View attachment 4565475
> 
> I think this one is an early Sofia - it has a pocket on the back! It has some wear, but the shape is very nice.
> I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, but I didn’t take a picture because it doesn’t look like much.


Very Classy and* I love that one has that back pocket. *


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My two vintage Ferragamos. I don’t know what style they are.
> View attachment 4565473
> 
> The small patent leather one I plan on using for formal events - it can be carried as a clutch or over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4565474
> 
> View attachment 4565475
> 
> I think this one is an early Sofia - it has a pocket on the back! It has some wear, but the shape is very nice.
> I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, but I didn’t take a picture because it doesn’t look like much.


Gorgeous Ferragamos! I especially like the early Sofia and her back pocket, lovely and practical!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Very Classy and* I love that one has that back pocket. *





More bags said:


> Gorgeous Ferragamos! I especially like the early Sofia and her back pocket, lovely and practical!


Thank you both! That pocket is SO handy!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Eeek, tipping back to being interested again when I am trying to be good.


Sorry to be a bad influence   Lol.


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> My two vintage Ferragamos. I don’t know what style they are.
> View attachment 4565473
> 
> The small patent leather one I plan on using for formal events - it can be carried as a clutch or over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4565474
> 
> View attachment 4565475
> 
> I think this one is an early Sofia - it has a pocket on the back! It has some wear, but the shape is very nice.
> I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, but I didn’t take a picture because it doesn’t look like much.


These are just stunning. Ferragamo bags are so beautiful, and Vintage bags are always so amazing.


----------



## jbags07

I lurked here for a long time before adding some comments here and there   The title especially appeals to me, as i need to shop my own closet and stop buying bags .....i have so many its overwhelming, especially since we downsized to a much smaller house!  I’ve enjoyed following along, and i will try to post as i can. A lot of my bags are buried in the attic, and i have a lot of bag chaos downstairs too. Over the past 6 months, i’ve probably donated or gifted around 50 bags. And i’ve been trying to sell also. I’ve sold around 15 bags on ebay in the last few months...need to keep listing and clear things out (contemporary brands, keeping premier for now). 

Anyhow!  I have one Ferra and one LC i will post for this weeks bags...i missed the Chanels a couple weeks ago but will post them tomro at @Sparkletastic ’s urging   And i have a few kate spades left i can try to dig out for last weeks!  Down to maybe 4, i just sold or gifted almost all of my KS bags...


----------



## jbags07

Ferragamo Studio bag i picked up this summer. Really loving it, would love to get a black one too. Only downside, it is a bit on the heavy side. And medium size LC tote


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4565748
> View attachment 4565749
> View attachment 4565750
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Studio bag i picked up this summer. Really loving it, would love to get a black one too. Only downside, it is a bit on the heavy side. And medium size LC tote


zomg - the Studio Bag! 
I’m being stalked by this bag... it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> These are just stunning. Ferragamo bags are so beautiful, and Vintage bags are always so amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> I lurked here for a long time before adding some comments here and there   The title especially appeals to me, as i need to shop my own closet and stop buying bags .....i have so many its overwhelming, especially since we downsized to a much smaller house!  I’ve enjoyed following along, and i will try to post as i can. A lot of my bags are buried in the attic, and i have a lot of bag chaos downstairs too. Over the past 6 months, i’ve probably donated or gifted around 50 bags. And i’ve been trying to sell also. I’ve sold around 15 bags on ebay in the last few months...need to keep listing and clear things out (contemporary brands, keeping premier for now).
> 
> Anyhow!  I have one Ferra and one LC i will post for this weeks bags...i missed the Chanels a couple weeks ago but will post them tomro at @Sparkletastic ’s urging   And i have a few kate spades left i can try to dig out for last weeks!  Down to maybe 4, i just sold or gifted almost all of my KS bags...


Welcome, it’s great to have you participating and posting. Wow, congratulations on purging 65+ bags! That’s a huge undertaking. Looking forward to seeing what you chose to keep.



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4565748
> View attachment 4565749
> View attachment 4565750
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Studio bag i picked up this summer. Really loving it, would love to get a black one too. Only downside, it is a bit on the heavy side. And medium size LC tote


Love your Studio bag, great colour and leather!


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg - the Studio Bag!
> I’m being stalked by this bag... it’s gorgeous!


Thank you   My first, but not my last, Ferra...are you thinking of getting one!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Welcome, it’s great to have you participating and posting. Wow, congratulations on purging 65+ bags! That’s a huge undertaking. Looking forward to seeing what you chose to keep.
> 
> 
> Love your Studio bag, great colour and leather!


thank you for the welcome   And the congrats...i still have a long way to go but its a start...looking foward to getting my collection under control, and this thread is very motivating! And thank you for your kind words about the Studio, i do really love the color too!


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4565748
> View attachment 4565749
> View attachment 4565750
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Studio bag i picked up this summer. Really loving it, would love to get a black one too. Only downside, it is a bit on the heavy side. And medium size LC tote


The ferragamo is very chic and the longchamp is a great cheerful color.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> The ferragamo is very chic and the longchamp is a great cheerful color.


Thank you so much


----------



## msd_bags

jbags07 said:


> I lurked here for a long time before adding some comments here and there   The title especially appeals to me, as i need to shop my own closet and stop buying bags .....i have so many its overwhelming, especially since we downsized to a much smaller house!  I’ve enjoyed following along, and i will try to post as i can. A lot of my bags are buried in the attic, and i have a lot of bag chaos downstairs too. Over the past 6 months, i’ve probably donated or gifted around 50 bags. And i’ve been trying to sell also. I’ve sold around 15 bags on ebay in the last few months...need to keep listing and clear things out (contemporary brands, keeping premier for now).
> 
> Anyhow!  I have one Ferra and one LC i will post for this weeks bags...i missed the Chanels a couple weeks ago but will post them tomro at @Sparkletastic ’s urging   And i have a few kate spades left i can try to dig out for last weeks!  Down to maybe 4, i just sold or gifted almost all of my KS bags...


Wow, you have a big collection! 

I like the Studio bag! Very pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   My first, but not my last, Ferra...are you thinking of getting one!


Well… I'm not *supposed* to be thinking of getting one….   

(but I'm terribly tempted by it!)


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful selections! Can you tell me more about your Ferragamo Mimi tote. I really like the look of it. Would it fit on your shoulder with a puffer jacket and is it light?


The Mimi tote is very easy to use.  I just weighed it again and it’s about 1.4 lbs. With puffer jacket there is still good clearance from the armpit.  Here are some photos.





And here are additional photos (though not true to color) to show that the inside pocket can be put out for a different look.  This inside pocket is relatively heavy (compared to the lightness of the whole bag) and so it pulls the top of the bag a bit inward.







Cookiefiend said:


> Ooo - such a pretty pink Ferragamo!
> How do you like the Pandora? They are such an interesting shape!


The Pandora is easy to use.  Except if you’re used to an open tote or satchel. You might find the opening not wide enough when it’s slung on your shoulder and is no longer cube shaped. I think it’s a matter of preference/getting used to.


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> Wow, you have a big collection!
> 
> I like the Studio bag! Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Well… I'm not *supposed* to be thinking of getting one….
> 
> (but I'm terribly tempted by it!)


I certainly do not want to tempt you   But i can say, its even more stunning in person, and also a very well designed bag, very useable!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> The Mimi tote is very easy to use.  I just weighed it again and it’s about 1.4 lbs. With puffer jacket there is still good clearance from the armpit.  Here are some photos.
> 
> View attachment 4566443
> 
> View attachment 4566444
> 
> And here are additional photos (though not true to color) to show that the inside pocket can be put out for a different look.  This inside pocket is relatively heavy (compared to the lightness of the whole bag) and so it pulls the top of the bag a bit inward.
> View attachment 4566446
> 
> View attachment 4566445
> 
> 
> 
> The Pandora is easy to use.  Except if you’re used to an open tote or satchel. You might find the opening not wide enough when it’s slung on your shoulder and is no longer cube shaped. I think it’s a matter of preference/getting used to.


Thanks for all the wonderful photos and information. This is just my cup of tea. Next time I somewhere that carries Ferragamo I will definitely step in.


----------



## jbags07

Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


----------



## jbags07

And these are my Chanels. I play it safe with black but would love to get a red one...


----------



## jbags07

226 Reissue in calfskin. Very light and easy to carry, weather resistant also....my first Chanel and the one i would keep if i could only have one


----------



## jbags07

Medium Classic flap in lambskin


----------



## jbags07

Vintage jumbo XL in lambskin....


----------



## jbags07

City flap in dark brown caviar
Mineral nights clutch/wristlet in lambskin


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566787
> View attachment 4566788
> View attachment 4566789
> View attachment 4566790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


Absolutely! These are great!


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566800
> View attachment 4566801
> 
> 
> City flap in dark brown caviar
> Mineral nights clutch/wristlet in lambskin


Fantastic collection!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566787
> View attachment 4566788
> View attachment 4566789
> View attachment 4566790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


_I love these! _I love the Kate Spade aesthetic. The floral ones are so pretty.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Ferragamo Mimi Tote
> View attachment 4564999
> 
> 
> Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4565016
> 
> Longchamp mini Cuir
> View attachment 4565001
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne tote
> View attachment 4565002
> 
> Other Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4565017
> 
> View attachment 4565003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565019
> 
> View attachment 4565018
> 
> I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.


Thanks for the eye candy, MSD! I love the color of your Ferragamo Mimi. Such a happy pop of pink! And a terrific collection of Longchamps.

Funny story about Longchamp bags: DH and I just spent 5 says in San Francisco, and we brought 2 foldable Longchamp bags with us so that we wouldn't use bags from stores when we shopped. DH is well educated in Longchamp bags, since HE is the one who schleps them around when we shop together! So anyway, we were in our hotel elevator, a woman got on after us, and WHAT brand bag do you think she was carrying??? DH looked her right in the eye, and said "That's a very nice Longchamp bag." She about passed out that a GUY would be so tuned in! Then the three of us had a lovely chat about the virtues of Longchamp bags, until the elevator reached the ground floor.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My two vintage Ferragamos. I don’t know what style they are.
> View attachment 4565473
> 
> The small patent leather one I plan on using for formal events - it can be carried as a clutch or over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4565474
> 
> View attachment 4565475
> 
> I think this one is an early Sofia - it has a pocket on the back! It has some wear, but the shape is very nice.
> I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, but I didn’t take a picture because it doesn’t look like much.


These Ferragamo bags are great. I think that patent one will be lovely for formal events. I'm like you… I need a bag that can go on the shoulder during formal events. They always serve food, and beverages, and how do you juggle all that PLUS a clutch bag??? 

The Sofia gets my vote because of the pocket on the back. Does your phone fit in it?


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4565748
> View attachment 4565749
> View attachment 4565750
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Studio bag i picked up this summer. Really loving it, would love to get a black one too. Only downside, it is a bit on the heavy side. And medium size LC tote


I checked out the Studio bag a few days ago when we were in SF. It is sooooo classy! Ultimately decided against it for that exact reason: too heavy for me. But it is a lovely bag, especially i that cream color.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> I lurked here for a long time before adding some comments here and there   The title especially appeals to me, as i need to shop my own closet and stop buying bags .....i have so many its overwhelming, especially since we downsized to a much smaller house!  I’ve enjoyed following along, and i will try to post as i can. A lot of my bags are buried in the attic, and i have a lot of bag chaos downstairs too. Over the past 6 months, i’ve probably donated or gifted around 50 bags. And i’ve been trying to sell also. I’ve sold around 15 bags on ebay in the last few months...need to keep listing and clear things out (contemporary brands, keeping premier for now).
> 
> Anyhow!  I have one Ferra and one LC i will post for this weeks bags...i missed the Chanels a couple weeks ago but will post them tomro at @Sparkletastic ’s urging   And i have a few kate spades left i can try to dig out for last weeks!  Down to maybe 4, i just sold or gifted almost all of my KS bags...


Wow… that is an amazing bag purge! Ridding yourself of 65 bags in 6 months is fantastic. I'd love to know what system you used for decided what needed to be moved on. Had you tracked your bag usage, and then you got rid of your least-used bags? Or did you use something like the KnoMari method? (Or did you just scoop everything up and bin it, lol???)
Look forward to seeing photos of your most-loved bags. Chanel photos are always welcome!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566787
> View attachment 4566788
> View attachment 4566789
> View attachment 4566790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


Oh, how cute!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566800
> View attachment 4566801
> 
> 
> City flap in dark brown caviar
> Mineral nights clutch/wristlet in lambskin


Your Chanel collection is gorgeous. This one stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566787
> View attachment 4566788
> View attachment 4566789
> View attachment 4566790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


These are wonderful!  I love the fun and whimsy of these bags!!


jbags07 said:


> And these are my Chanels. I play it safe with black but would love to get a red one...


I find my red Chanel pretty easy to wear since red is a neutral. Go for it! 


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566799
> 
> Vintage jumbo XL in lambskin....


This bad is TDF!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> These Ferragamo bags are great. I think that patent one will be lovely for formal events. I'm like you… I need a bag that can go on the shoulder during formal events. They always serve food, and beverages, and how do you juggle all that PLUS a clutch bag???
> 
> The Sofia gets my vote because of the pocket on the back. Does your phone fit in it?


Thanks! Yes, it’s a big pocket - my phone easily fits! 
Because it’s vintage, and has some wear (bought it for a song) I don’t worry about it. I do need to take it In - somewhere   - to have a few repairs to the strap and handle done. But I keep carrying it! 


ElainePG said:


> I checked out the Studio bag a few days ago when we were in SF. It is sooooo classy! Ultimately decided against it for that exact reason: too heavy for me. But it is a lovely bag, especially i that cream color.


Hrrmmm - was it the medium or the larger one? 
I love the way this looks!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the eye candy, MSD! I love the color of your Ferragamo Mimi. Such a happy pop of pink! And a terrific collection of Longchamps.
> 
> Funny story about Longchamp bags: DH and I just spent 5 says in San Francisco, and we brought 2 foldable Longchamp bags with us so that we wouldn't use bags from stores when we shopped. DH is well educated in Longchamp bags, since HE is the one who schleps them around when we shop together! So anyway, we were in our hotel elevator, a woman got on after us, and WHAT brand bag do you think she was carrying??? DH looked her right in the eye, and said "That's a very nice Longchamp bag." She about passed out that a GUY would be so tuned in! Then the three of us had a lovely chat about the virtues of Longchamp bags, until the elevator reached the ground floor.


That is so cute!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566800
> View attachment 4566801
> 
> 
> City flap in dark brown caviar
> Mineral nights clutch/wristlet in lambskin


Lovely bags, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> Fantastic collection!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> _I love these! _I love the Kate Spade aesthetic. The floral ones are so pretty.


Thank you   The main reason i sold my ‘plain’ leather Kate Spades is that once i started buying MM bags...well, you know the drill lol, its a rabbit hole, and the choices, quality, and leathers are amazing, and i have too many bags, so......


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the eye candy, MSD! I love the color of your Ferragamo Mimi. Such a happy pop of pink! And a terrific collection of Longchamps.
> 
> Funny story about Longchamp bags: DH and I just spent 5 says in San Francisco, and we brought 2 foldable Longchamp bags with us so that we wouldn't use bags from stores when we shopped. DH is well educated in Longchamp bags, since HE is the one who schleps them around when we shop together! So anyway, we were in our hotel elevator, a woman got on after us, and WHAT brand bag do you think she was carrying??? DH looked her right in the eye, and said "That's a very nice Longchamp bag." She about passed out that a GUY would be so tuned in! Then the three of us had a lovely chat about the virtues of Longchamp bags, until the elevator reached the ground floor.


I love that story!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I checked out the Studio bag a few days ago when we were in SF. It is sooooo classy! Ultimately decided against it for that exact reason: too heavy for me. But it is a lovely bag, especially i that cream color.


Yup. I get it. This is not a schlepping around bag, empty it is heavy!    But a classy bag, as you said for sure.


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Your Chanel collection is gorgeous. This one stopped me in my tracks.


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bags, thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> These are wonderful!  I love the fun and whimsy of these bags!!
> I find my red Chanel pretty easy to wear since red is a neutral. Go for it!
> This bad is TDF!


Thank you   I need to wait a bit, but when i buy another C, it will definitely be Red! And thank you on my vintage jumbo, i too think its to die for   I do love the new jumbos, but the vintage ones...and that 24K gold plated hardware, luscious lambskin...


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Wow… that is an amazing bag purge! Ridding yourself of 65 bags in 6 months is fantastic. I'd love to know what system you used for decided what needed to be moved on. Had you tracked your bag usage, and then you got rid of your least-used bags? Or did you use something like the KnoMari method? (Or did you just scoop everything up and bin it, lol???)
> Look forward to seeing photos of your most-loved bags. Chanel photos are always welcome!


I’ve been collecting for a lot of years, which was not an issue until we downsized massively, and its a chaos of bags...most are impossible to rotate and use right now, so i have to downsize. I really don’t have a system yet but i need one!  What i’ve done so far....

1. Bags i dont love anymore. So i guess, so far, yes! Kon-Mari!  If used, and resale is under $80-100 i donated them. I have too many to sell, so better to purge. New with tags, sold/selling on ebay and gave some to friends. 
2. This is where i am at now. I need to pull bags that i still really like and sell at least 20-30 in the next few months. 
3. Then i can really examine my collection, determine my needs etc. and sell more...i honestly don’t know how many bags i have right now. But i need to get it down to 50. And then maybe 40. And then a ‘one in, one out’ approach, to avoid getting back in this situation. 

Thank you for asking, and this exercise helped me to focus my direction!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks! Yes, it’s a big pocket - my phone easily fits!
> Because it’s vintage, and has some wear (bought it for a song) I don’t worry about it. I do need to take it In - somewhere   - to have a few repairs to the strap and handle done. But I keep carrying it!
> 
> *Hrrmmm - was it the medium or the larger one? *
> I love the way this looks!


It was the medium (the large looked gigantic on me) but the weight still pulled my shoulder down in an uncomfy way. Then again, I have a "problem" shoulder. I'm sure it would be fine for pretty much everyone! Have you tried it IRL?


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been collecting for a lot of years, which was not an issue until we downsized massively, and its a chaos of bags...most are impossible to rotate and use right now, so i have to downsize. I really don’t have a system yet but i need one!  What i’ve done so far....
> 
> 1. Bags i dont love anymore. So i guess, so far, yes! Kon-Mari!  If used, and resale is under $80-100 i donated them. I have too many to sell, so better to purge. New with tags, sold/selling on ebay and gave some to friends.
> 2. This is where i am at now. I need to pull bags that i still really like and sell at least 20-30 in the next few months.
> 3. Then i can really examine my collection, determine my needs etc. and sell more...i honestly don’t know how many bags i have right now. But i need to get it down to 50. And then maybe 40. And then a ‘one in, one out’ approach, to avoid getting back in this situation.
> 
> Thank you for asking, and this exercise helped me to focus my direction!


It sounds as though you have an excellent plan in place. Best of luck with it!


----------



## saren

Someone please donate me these beauties


----------



## essiedub

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566787
> View attachment 4566788
> View attachment 4566789
> View attachment 4566790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


Love all the pink and red ..such a joyous combination!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   The main reason i sold my ‘plain’ leather Kate Spades is that once i started buying MM bags...well, you know the drill lol, its a rabbit hole, and the choices, quality, and leathers are amazing, and i have too many bags, so......


Yes, I completely understand.


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566787
> View attachment 4566788
> View attachment 4566789
> View attachment 4566790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


Fantastic KS sets!


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566793
> View attachment 4566794
> 
> 226 Reissue in calfskin. Very light and easy to carry, weather resistant also....my first Chanel and the one i would keep if i could only have one


Gorgeous Chanel collection. Your 226 is stunning. We’re 226 bag sisters - my black one has ruthenium HW. I agree with you, this is my favourite Chanel in my collection, too.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the eye candy, MSD! I love the color of your Ferragamo Mimi. Such a happy pop of pink! And a terrific collection of Longchamps.
> 
> Funny story about Longchamp bags: DH and I just spent 5 says in San Francisco, and we brought 2 foldable Longchamp bags with us so that we wouldn't use bags from stores when we shopped. DH is well educated in Longchamp bags, since HE is the one who schleps them around when we shop together! So anyway, we were in our hotel elevator, a woman got on after us, and WHAT brand bag do you think she was carrying??? DH looked her right in the eye, and said "That's a very nice Longchamp bag." She about passed out that a GUY would be so tuned in! Then the three of us had a lovely chat about the virtues of Longchamp bags, until the elevator reached the ground floor.


This is such a great story! I hope you had a fun SF trip!


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been collecting for a lot of years, which was not an issue until we downsized massively, and its a chaos of bags...most are impossible to rotate and use right now, so i have to downsize. I really don’t have a system yet but i need one!  What i’ve done so far....
> 
> 1. Bags i dont love anymore. So i guess, so far, yes! Kon-Mari!  If used, and resale is under $80-100 i donated them. I have too many to sell, so better to purge. New with tags, sold/selling on ebay and gave some to friends.
> 2. This is where i am at now. I need to pull bags that i still really like and sell at least 20-30 in the next few months.
> 3. Then i can really examine my collection, determine my needs etc. and sell more...i honestly don’t know how many bags i have right now. But i need to get it down to 50. And then maybe 40. And then a ‘one in, one out’ approach, to avoid getting back in this situation.
> 
> Thank you for asking, and this exercise helped me to focus my direction!


This is where quite a few of us were when we first joined this group. I still have a problem with buying new stuff, but lately I have been doing the buy one get two out if I can. I put a list on my phone by color of each bag I have. It kind of shocked me at first. Every time I use a bag I put a little mark next to it . Then when I realize a bag has not been used in a year , I force myself to try it or I sell it. I have not been using a bag because I thought with the leather it would probably be to heavy. I loved the gunmetal color so I pulled it out and fell back in love. When I dropped others off at consignment that one did not go.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the eye candy, MSD! I love the color of your Ferragamo Mimi. Such a happy pop of pink! And a terrific collection of Longchamps.
> 
> Funny story about Longchamp bags: DH and I just spent 5 says in San Francisco, and we brought 2 foldable Longchamp bags with us so that we wouldn't use bags from stores when we shopped. DH is well educated in Longchamp bags, since HE is the one who schleps them around when we shop together! So anyway, we were in our hotel elevator, a woman got on after us, and WHAT brand bag do you think she was carrying??? DH looked her right in the eye, and said "That's a very nice Longchamp bag." She about passed out that a GUY would be so tuned in! Then the three of us had a lovely chat about the virtues of Longchamp bags, until the elevator reached the ground floor.


Cute Longchamp story Elaine! And your DH is a bag guy.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Funny story about Longchamp bags: DH and I just spent 5 says in San Francisco, and we brought 2 foldable Longchamp bags with us so that we wouldn't use bags from stores when we shopped. DH is well educated in Longchamp bags, since HE is the one who schleps them around when we shop together! So anyway, we were in our hotel elevator, a woman got on after us, and WHAT brand bag do you think she was carrying??? DH looked her right in the eye, and said "That's a very nice Longchamp bag." She about passed out that a GUY would be so tuned in! Then the three of us had a lovely chat about the virtues of Longchamp bags, until the elevator reached the ground floor.


@ElainePG, your DH is braver than mine in revealing his handbag brand knowledge to strangers. My DH will only elbow jab me and whisper, “Check out that BV (or Louis)” or he’ll shoot me a knowing look.


----------



## jbags07

essiedub said:


> Love all the pink and red ..such a joyous combination!





essiedub said:


> Love all the pink and red ..such a joyous combination!


Thank you very much!  I wonder, do you think i can pull this off in winter? Or strictly spring/summer....


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Fantastic KS sets!
> 
> Gorgeous Chanel collection. Your 226 is stunning. We’re 226 bag sisters - my black one has ruthenium HW. I agree with you, this is my favourite Chanel in my collection, too.


Thank you so much   Those 226’s are wonderful bags! But i do wish i had gotten ruthenium like yours, since i have so much gold


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> This is where quite a few of us were when we first joined this group. I still have a problem with buying new stuff, but lately I have been doing the buy one get two out if I can. I put a list on my phone by color of each bag I have. It kind of shocked me at first. Every time I use a bag I put a little mark next to it . Then when I realize a bag has not been used in a year , I force myself to try it or I sell it. I have not been using a bag because I thought with the leather it would probably be to heavy. I loved the gunmetal color so I pulled it out and fell back in love. When I dropped others off at consignment that one did not go.


Its good to know others were/are in similar position, since its so overwhelming    And i keep buying lol, but it would be great to do one in two out like you are trying to do...thats awesome!  And i love the list idea. I need to work on that. Its a great strategy, use it or sell it...i have to learn to let go....thats the tricky part!  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> It was the medium (the large looked gigantic on me) but the weight still pulled my shoulder down in an uncomfy way. Then again, I have a "problem" shoulder. I'm sure it would be fine for pretty much everyone! Have you tried it IRL?


I think the medium looks like a good size - and the one I'm most interested in.
Nope - haven't tried it in real life! When we were in Chicago I did see the store though and mentioned it, but Mr Cookie was on a mission (unbeknownst to me) - Lunch and Hermes. 
Who was I to argue with that?


----------



## essiedub

jbags07 said:


> Thank you very much!  I wonder, do you think i can pull this off in winter? Or strictly spring/summer....


Mmm yes. I can see it  with a winter white coat... how scrumptious!


----------



## jbags07

essiedub said:


> Mmm yes. I can see it  with a winter white coat... how scrumptious!


Oh, perfect! I had not thought of that. Thank you, loving this suggestion


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4566787
> View attachment 4566788
> View attachment 4566789
> View attachment 4566790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope its ok to post my remaining Kate Spades from last weeks list.....I have a few more but they are on the selling block, and for now i am keeping the more whimsical bags.


OMG! These monkeys!!!  
how recent is this collection?


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> OMG! These monkeys!!!
> how recent is this collection?


Lol, i was hesitant to post that in case you all thought i was weird   I snapped my monkeys up the minute i saw that bag, it was around 4 years ago i think....i got mine from KS, but i have seen it pop up occasionally on ebay....


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> OMG! These monkeys!!!
> how recent is this collection?



There is one on ebay right now, the link won’t copy properly but just type in kate spade monkeys if you want to look...there are 2 clutches also but one i am pretty sure is fake...


----------



## Kimbashop

I'm loving everyone's bags. This is my only contribution for this week. Perfect companion for today's rainy, windy day. Love this color, too.


----------



## msd_bags

I’m trying the 3 Least Used Challenge for this month.  I have several bags with not much use LATELY.  These are bags I like but nevertheless don’t use much lately.
Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf Leather (used 3 days in a row)


LV Alma in Epi (Day 1 today)


These bags are somewhere between love and like and yet I don’t reach for them often.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4567740
> View attachment 4567741
> 
> 
> There is one on ebay right now, the link won’t copy properly but just type in kate spade monkeys if you want to look...there are 2 clutches also but one i am pretty sure is fake...


i know nothing about KS, and i would be hesitant to risk with evil bay, but who knows? one might pop up on a legit site  
thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Lol, i was hesitant to post that in case you all thought i was weird   I snapped my monkeys up the minute i saw that bag, it was around 4 years ago i think....i got mine from KS, but i have seen it pop up occasionally on ebay....


i am born in a year of the Monkey, and i love them a lot, they are very smart, cheeky and funny at the same time! i have quite a few small accessories with/about monkeys, keyrings, Pandora charm, etc
a clutch would be a perfect addition!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Lol, i was hesitant to post that in case you all thought i was weird   I snapped my monkeys up the minute i saw that bag, it was around 4 years ago i think....i got mine from KS, but i have seen it pop up occasionally on ebay....


actually, time makes perfect sense 4 years ago - end of 2015 - was exactly the right time for Monkeys - 2016 was the Year of the Monkey, so...


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Ferragamo Mimi Tote
> View attachment 4564999
> 
> 
> Givenchy Medium Pandora in Oxblood
> View attachment 4565016
> 
> Longchamp mini Cuir
> View attachment 4565001
> 
> Longchamp Foulonne tote
> View attachment 4565002
> 
> Other Longchamp nylons
> View attachment 4565017
> 
> View attachment 4565003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565019
> 
> View attachment 4565018
> 
> I have one more Longchamp Le Pliage Club in Garnet that I don’t have a photo of. Plus I have several more that I use as travel bags.



Love the black with yellow detail


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> My two vintage Ferragamos. I don’t know what style they are.
> View attachment 4565473
> 
> The small patent leather one I plan on using for formal events - it can be carried as a clutch or over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4565474
> 
> View attachment 4565475
> 
> I think this one is an early Sofia - it has a pocket on the back! It has some wear, but the shape is very nice.
> I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, but I didn’t take a picture because it doesn’t look like much.



They are amazing! 

How old do you think they are?


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4565748
> View attachment 4565749
> View attachment 4565750
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Studio bag i picked up this summer. Really loving it, would love to get a black one too. Only downside, it is a bit on the heavy side. And medium size LC tote



Very smart Ferragamo


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I'm loving everyone's bags. This is my only contribution for this week. Perfect companion for today's rainy, windy day. Love this color, too.
> 
> View attachment 4567753



That colour is so fab


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I’m trying the 3 Least Used Challenge for this month.  I have several bags with not much use LATELY.  These are bags I like but nevertheless don’t use much lately.
> Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf Leather (used 3 days in a row)
> View attachment 4567839
> 
> LV Alma in Epi (Day 1 today)
> View attachment 4567840
> 
> These bags are somewhere between love and like and yet I don’t reach for them often.



That Epi Alma is serious! I hope the love becomes rekindled as you start to wear it again


----------



## papertiger

I love Ferragamo, I enjoy looking and have nearly succumbed to some lovely bags (and other things) a few times but  I don't have any bags just a vintage scarf and calf-hair bracelet. My mother was a big fan especially shoes (of course) but I still think one day...

No Longchamp either anymore. I used to have a very interesting little leather shoulder bag that had an iridescent finish  it turned it green/green-blue and with a metallic flake if you looked closely. It's something that that's very 'in' with my Gen Zs right now but it was always too small for me except for evenings. I was a hair breadth to getting a leather Cosmos bag mid 00s (is anyone remembers those) they came in some really interesting finishes but even then I had too many bags so restrained myself. The Gucci Catherine I have is quite similar and much better made so in the end it's worked out.


----------



## dcooney4

I am doing the fall bag challenge and have fallen back in love with a couple of bags and others went on the chopping block. Today’s bag is Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in oxblood.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> They are amazing!
> 
> How old do you think they are?


I'm not certain, but as a fan of SWAG (silly wild a$s guesses), I have an idea! 

The bag - I think - is an early Sofia thoughts (or SWAG): 
There is a picture of Sophia Loren trying on a pair of Ferragamo shoes (he is putting them on her!) from 1955: 
https://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-xpm-2013-oct-13-la-ig-ferragamo-20131013-story.html
Sofia is how Sophia Loren's name was originally spelled - perhaps following H's excellent idea of renaming the Sac de Depeches to The Kelly Bag - Ferragamo named this cutie after a beautiful movie star who was also a loyal customer. I think the bag could be from the late 60's, maybe 70's. The Gancini clasp (gancini means 'a small metal hook or clasp used to hang various objects' in Italian) first appeared then when Fiamma designed a bag for her mother at that time. I think it's an early Sofia because of the back pocket, and the strap attaches to the sides - not the top of the bag. 
I could be 100% wrong though! 
The patent leather clutch is a very classic Ferragamo style, I see a lot of bags just called Gancini that look like this and/or sometimes like a small Kelly. Because the patent leather is in pretty good shape, I think it might be younger than the other bag, but not by a lot.


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> I'm loving everyone's bags. This is my only contribution for this week. Perfect companion for today's rainy, windy day. Love this color, too.
> 
> View attachment 4567753


Fantastic colour LePliage!



dcooney4 said:


> I am doing the fall bag challenge and have fallen back in love with a couple of bags and others went on the chopping block. Today’s bag is Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in oxblood.


I love oxblood bags. I am carrying my burgundy Coco Handle today. Your small Bayswater is delicious!



Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not certain, but as a fan of SWAG (silly wild a$s guesses), I have an idea!
> 
> The bag - I think - is an early Sofia thoughts (or SWAG):
> There is a picture of Sophia Loren trying on a pair of Ferragamo shoes (he is putting them on her!) from 1955:
> https://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-xpm-2013-oct-13-la-ig-ferragamo-20131013-story.html
> Sofia is how Sophia Loren's name was originally spelled - perhaps following H's excellent idea of renaming the Sac de Depeches to The Kelly Bag - Ferragamo named this cutie after a beautiful movie star who was also a loyal customer. I think the bag could be from the late 60's, maybe 70's. The Gancini clasp (gancini means 'a small metal hook or clasp used to hang various objects' in Italian) first appeared then when Fiamma designed a bag for her mother at that time. I think it's an early Sofia because of the back pocket, and the strap attaches to the sides - not the top of the bag.
> I could be 100% wrong though!
> The patent leather clutch is a very classic Ferragamo style, I see a lot of bags just called Gancini that look like this and/or sometimes like a small Kelly. Because the patent leather is in pretty good shape, I think it might be younger than the other bag, but not by a lot.


I love the Kelly like lines of your bag and the Gancini hardware on both bags. Both are beautiful bags, very classy! That pic of Sophia Loren,  she looks so elegant - the fur, the gloves, the jewels!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Fantastic colour LePliage!
> 
> 
> I love oxblood bags. I am carrying my burgundy Coco Handle today. Your small Bayswater is delicious!
> 
> 
> I love the Kelly like lines of your bag and the Gancini hardware on both bags. Both are beautiful bags, very classy! That pic of Sophia Loren,  she looks so elegant - the fur, the gloves, the jewels!


Thank you!
I zoomed in on that photo to see if she had a purse with her (she did not) and thought 'Wow! What a fab look!' 
Goals!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not certain, but as a fan of SWAG (silly wild a$s guesses), I have an idea!
> 
> The bag - I think - is an early Sofia thoughts (or SWAG):
> There is a picture of Sophia Loren trying on a pair of Ferragamo shoes (he is putting them on her!) from 1955:
> https://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-xpm-2013-oct-13-la-ig-ferragamo-20131013-story.html
> Sofia is how Sophia Loren's name was originally spelled - perhaps following H's excellent idea of renaming the Sac de Depeches to The Kelly Bag - Ferragamo named this cutie after a beautiful movie star who was also a loyal customer. I think the bag could be from the late 60's, maybe 70's. The Gancini clasp (gancini means 'a small metal hook or clasp used to hang various objects' in Italian) first appeared then when Fiamma designed a bag for her mother at that time. I think it's an early Sofia because of the back pocket, and the strap attaches to the sides - not the top of the bag.
> I could be 100% wrong though!
> The patent leather clutch is a very classic Ferragamo style, I see a lot of bags just called Gancini that look like this and/or sometimes like a small Kelly. Because the patent leather is in pretty good shape, I think it might be younger than the other bag, but not by a lot.



Love the history of it and I've always been a fan of Sophia's glamour.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Cute Longchamp story Elaine! And *your DH is a bag guy*.


Oh, he definitely is! He's particularly a bag hardware guy. (Which is pretty funny, because he is so NOT a "hardware" guy when it comes to either computers or home improvement projects!) 
I'll be posting my new bag this weekend… DH is the one who spotted a photo of it in a magazine, and it was the hardware that caught his attention!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> This is such a great story! I hope you had a fun SF trip!


We had a ball! Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> @ElainePG, your DH is braver than mine in revealing his handbag brand knowledge to strangers. *My DH will only elbow jab me and whisper*, “Check out that BV (or Louis)” or he’ll shoot me a knowing look.


Oh, my DH usually does it that way too (like when we're at the opera, or at a restaurant). And he doesn't know enough to identify BV versus Chanel versus LV, though he's often right that a bag is high-end. But he for sure knows Longchamp nylon bags!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Fantastic colour LePliage!
> 
> 
> I love oxblood bags. I am carrying my burgundy Coco Handle today. Your small Bayswater is delicious!
> 
> 
> I love the Kelly like lines of your bag and the Gancini hardware on both bags. Both are beautiful bags, very classy! That pic of Sophia Loren,  she looks so elegant - the fur, the gloves, the jewels!


Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Its good to know others were/are in similar position, since its so overwhelming    And i keep buying lol, but it would be great to do one in two out like you are trying to do...thats awesome!  And i love the list idea. I need to work on that. Its a great strategy, use it or sell it...i have to learn to let go....thats the tricky part!  Thank you for sharing


I began a checklist when I joined this thread, and it has helped me enormously. I use one for my bags, and another for my H scarves. I've re-homed a bunch of scarves this way, and also trimmed down my bag collection. (Though this hasn't stopped me from buying, lol!)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I think the medium looks like a good size - and the one I'm most interested in.
> Nope - haven't tried it in real life! When we were in Chicago I did see the store though and mentioned it, but Mr Cookie was on a mission (unbeknownst to me) - Lunch and Hermes.
> Who was I to argue with that?


Lunch and Hermes is always a good mission! Have we seen the result of his mission?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am doing the fall bag challenge and have fallen back in love with a couple of bags and others went on the chopping block. Today’s bag is Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in oxblood.


The leather on the "old" Mulberry bags is so gorgeous! I love the look of this satchel. Definitely a fall bag… makes me want to curl up with a good book and a mug of warm apple cider!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not certain, but as a fan of SWAG (silly wild a$s guesses), I have an idea!
> 
> The bag - I think - is an early Sofia thoughts (or SWAG):
> There is a picture of Sophia Loren trying on a pair of Ferragamo shoes (he is putting them on her!) from 1955:
> https://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-xpm-2013-oct-13-la-ig-ferragamo-20131013-story.html
> Sofia is how Sophia Loren's name was originally spelled - perhaps following H's excellent idea of renaming the Sac de Depeches to The Kelly Bag - Ferragamo named this cutie after a beautiful movie star who was also a loyal customer. I think the bag could be from the late 60's, maybe 70's. The Gancini clasp (gancini means 'a small metal hook or clasp used to hang various objects' in Italian) first appeared then when Fiamma designed a bag for her mother at that time. I think it's an early Sofia because of the back pocket, and the strap attaches to the sides - not the top of the bag.
> I could be 100% wrong though!
> The patent leather clutch is a very classic Ferragamo style, I see a lot of bags just called Gancini that look like this and/or sometimes like a small Kelly. Because the patent leather is in pretty good shape, I think it might be younger than the other bag, but not by a lot.


What a great photo. Wasn't she a glamorous lady?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Lunch and Hermes is always a good mission! Have we seen the result of his mission?


Yes - 2 scarves (Jungle Love Rainbow and Peuple du Vent Bandana moussie) have been posted on the SOTD thread, the third is coming on Sunday. 
It's La Vie En Rose week - and I still have a lil pink cutie to post - see you there! 


ElainePG said:


> What a great photo. Wasn't she a glamorous lady?


Yes - absolutely.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I'm loving everyone's bags. This is my only contribution for this week. Perfect companion for today's rainy, windy day. Love this color, too.
> 
> View attachment 4567753


Love this in purple


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i am born in a year of the Monkey, and i love them a lot, they are very smart, cheeky and funny at the same time! i have quite a few small accessories with/about monkeys, keyrings, Pandora charm, etc
> a clutch would be a perfect addition!


Oh perfect! You must collect cute and cheeky monkey stuff then, thats a very cool connection for you   A clutch would indeed be a perfect addition!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> actually, time makes perfect sense 4 years ago - end of 2015 - was exactly the right time for Monkeys - 2016 was the Year of the Monkey, so...


That i bet thats why they did a lot of monkey stuff, makes total sense. They did wicker monkey bags too...those are very cute too


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> Very smart Ferragamo


Thank you   My first, but most definitely not my last, Ferra...the quality is amazing


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> I’m trying the 3 Least Used Challenge for this month.  I have several bags with not much use LATELY.  These are bags I like but nevertheless don’t use much lately.
> Massaccessi Angelica in Flat Calf Leather (used 3 days in a row)
> View attachment 4567839
> 
> LV Alma in Epi (Day 1 today)
> View attachment 4567840
> 
> These bags are somewhere between love and like and yet I don’t reach for them often.


Love both of these bags...do you not use the Alma much because its the larger size? Such a classic bag


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> I am doing the fall bag challenge and have fallen back in love with a couple of bags and others went on the chopping block. Today’s bag is Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel in oxblood.


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm not certain, but as a fan of SWAG (silly wild a$s guesses), I have an idea!
> 
> The bag - I think - is an early Sofia thoughts (or SWAG):
> There is a picture of Sophia Loren trying on a pair of Ferragamo shoes (he is putting them on her!) from 1955:
> https://www.latimes.com/fashion/la-xpm-2013-oct-13-la-ig-ferragamo-20131013-story.html
> Sofia is how Sophia Loren's name was originally spelled - perhaps following H's excellent idea of renaming the Sac de Depeches to The Kelly Bag - Ferragamo named this cutie after a beautiful movie star who was also a loyal customer. I think the bag could be from the late 60's, maybe 70's. The Gancini clasp (gancini means 'a small metal hook or clasp used to hang various objects' in Italian) first appeared then when Fiamma designed a bag for her mother at that time. I think it's an early Sofia because of the back pocket, and the strap attaches to the sides - not the top of the bag.
> I could be 100% wrong though!
> The patent leather clutch is a very classic Ferragamo style, I see a lot of bags just called Gancini that look like this and/or sometimes like a small Kelly. Because the patent leather is in pretty good shape, I think it might be younger than the other bag, but not by a lot.


Thank you for sharing this history, its so interesting and adds to the ‘image’ of the styles and brand, for me at least. Your bags are beauties   I would love to add a vintage Ferra to my collection too...those new Boxyz bags tho....


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The leather on the "old" Mulberry bags is so gorgeous! I love the look of this satchel. Definitely a fall bag… makes me want to curl up with a good book and a mug of warm apple cider!


I love how you describe things.


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I began a checklist when I joined this thread, and it has helped me enormously. I use one for my bags, and another for my H scarves. I've re-homed a bunch of scarves this way, and also trimmed down my bag collection. (Though this hasn't stopped me from buying, lol!)


That is a great idea. I need to organize a little more, then i will creat a checklist. Not just for usage, but to organize me by color and style to help me understand what my total bag picture is. Thank you for this suggestion


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I love how you describe things.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> That is a great idea. I need to organize a little more, then i will creat a checklist. Not just for usage, but to *organize me by color and style* to help me understand what my total bag picture is. Thank you for this suggestion


Yes, exactly! Just this past year I organized my bags into two lists: one is by size/style (flap, satchel, tote, mini, etc.) and the other is by color. This really helped me identify holes and overlaps in my collection.
And then I also have a photo of each bag in my phone (I know others on this thread do this, too) which helps keep me honest! I have my H scarf collection in my phone, too, arranged by color. So if I start daydreaming about a scarf, I can call up the album and see if that color is already represented in my collection. Otherwise, I'd have about a hundred blue H scarves!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly! Just this past year I organized my bags into two lists: one is by size/style (flap, satchel, tote, mini, etc.) and the other is by color. This really helped me identify holes and overlaps in my collection.
> And then I also have a photo of each bag in my phone (I know others on this thread do this, too) which helps keep me honest! I have my H scarf collection in my phone, too, arranged by color. So if I start daydreaming about a scarf, I can call up the album and see if that color is already represented in my collection. Otherwise, I'd have about a hundred blue H scarves!


Oh this system sounds absolutely perfect. I am going to copy this idea, if you don’t mind!  It will create organization out of chaos, and its a perfect way to keep track of ones bags.....and understand what you really have and what you actually use....


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly! Just this past year I organized my bags into two lists: one is by size/style (flap, satchel, tote, mini, etc.) and the other is by color. This really helped me identify holes and overlaps in my collection.
> And then I also have a photo of each bag in my phone (I know others on this thread do this, too) which helps keep me honest! I have my H scarf collection in my phone, too, arranged by color. So if I start daydreaming about a scarf, I can call up the album and see if that color is already represented in my collection. Otherwise, I'd have about a hundred blue H scarves!


I do this exactly the same. It keeps me somewhat under control.


----------



## tenKrat

@jbags07, your Kate Spade bags are adorable. I especially like the last one, the one that looks like a flower. I don’t own any KS, but I do like to go into the store specifically to check out their whimsical bags. KS does an excellent job with those.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> My two vintage Ferragamos. I don’t know what style they are.
> View attachment 4565473
> 
> The small patent leather one I plan on using for formal events - it can be carried as a clutch or over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4565474
> 
> View attachment 4565475
> 
> I think this one is an early Sofia - it has a pocket on the back! It has some wear, but the shape is very nice.
> I have a Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, but I didn’t take a picture because it doesn’t look like much.


Both are lovely.  I am obsessed with your top handle ferragamo though.  I got a Ferragamo clutch and put a too handle myself, but I think yours is the prettiest silhouette I've seen so far.


----------



## msd_bags

jbags07 said:


> Love both of these bags...do you not use the Alma much because its the larger size? Such a classic bag


The size (PM) is perfect for me for daily wear actually.  I don’t really know why I don’t use it more.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly! Just this past year I organized my bags into two lists: one is by size/style (flap, satchel, tote, mini, etc.) and the other is by color. This really helped me identify holes and overlaps in my collection.
> And then I also have a photo of each bag in my phone (I know others on this thread do this, too) which helps keep me honest! I have my H scarf collection in my phone, too, arranged by color. So if I start daydreaming about a scarf, I can call up the album and see if that color is already represented in my collection. Otherwise, *I'd have about a hundred blue H scarves!*


You say that like it's a bad thing! 
I also keep a list on my phone… sometimes it stops me, sometimes not. But honestly - it does help! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Both are lovely.  I am obsessed with your top handle ferragamo though.  I got a Ferragamo clutch and put a too handle myself, but I think yours is the prettiest silhouette I've seen so far.


Thank you so much! 
How did you put a top handle on your clutch?


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> The size (PM) is perfect for me for daily wear actually.  I don’t really know why I don’t use it more.


Thats the perfect size....and such a beautiful classic bag....


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> @jbags07, your Kate Spade bags are adorable. I especially like the last one, the one that looks like a flower. I don’t own any KS, but I do like to go into the store specifically to check out their whimsical bags. KS does an excellent job with those.


Thank you @tenKrat   The poppy bag is a great special occasion bag...KS whimsical bags are so fun i will keep these, but i did just sell or gift all of my other KS bags because they just don’t compare to Marcos bags, i would reach for his every time over KS....but its nice to have a few fun bags


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I do this exactly the same. It keeps me somewhat under control.


I think I copied it from you!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> *You say that like it's a bad thing!*
> I also keep a list on my phone… sometimes it stops me, sometimes not. But honestly - it does help!


Maybe if I were a giraffe… and I could wear ten blue scarves around my neck at once…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing!
> I also keep a list on my phone… sometimes it stops me, sometimes not. But honestly - it does help!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> How did you put a top handle on your clutch?


It was obsession and sheer willpower!


----------



## Porschenality

Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t have anything for this week.


What’s the challenge for this week? I’m always behind.


----------



## dcooney4

Porschenality said:


> What’s the challenge for this week? I’m always behind.


----------



## Porschenality

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 4569491


Thank you! I like this challenge.


----------



## dcooney4

Going to rain today so it is Mz Wallace Micro Sutton in black lacquer.


----------



## Porschenality

For the first bag, I’ll carry the Lowry from Burberry. The staples remind me of Frankenstein, lol so I carry it around this time of year.


----------



## essiedub

Good morning all!
 Slightly off topic.while I was surfing around (stress) ....I am just browsing (honestly)  but does it seem like the  resale market is soft? I mean, look at these 2 kellys..the price fot the porosus is unbelievable.  And under retail for a Kelly? I’m kinda tempted by the blue marine sellier but don’t carry what I have as it is,  so I will just look at in admiration. 

 Is it a trend? I feel like we’re in a mood slump in this country.


----------



## ElainePG

Porschenality said:


> For the first bag, I’ll carry the Lowry from Burberry. The staples remind me of Frankenstein, lol so I carry it around this time of year.


I think this is a great bag… staples and all!


----------



## muchstuff

essiedub said:


> Good morning all!
> Slightly off topic.while I was surfing around (stress) ....I am just browsing (honestly)  but does it seem like the  resale market is soft? I mean, look at these 2 kellys..the price fot the porosus is unbelievable.  And under retail for a Kelly? I’m kinda tempted by the blue marine sellier but don’t carry what I have as it is,  so I will just look at in admiration.
> 
> Is it a trend? I feel like we’re in a mood slump in this country.
> 
> View attachment 4569819
> View attachment 4569820


The markets been soft for some brands for the last couple of years. Can’t speak for Hermes...


----------



## Meta

essiedub said:


> Good morning all!
> Slightly off topic.while I was surfing around (stress) ....I am just browsing (honestly)  but does it seem like the  resale market is soft? I mean, look at these 2 kellys..the price fot the porosus is unbelievable.  And under retail for a Kelly? I’m kinda tempted by the blue marine sellier but don’t carry what I have as it is,  so I will just look at in admiration.
> 
> Is it a trend? I feel like we’re in a mood slump in this country.
> 
> View attachment 4569819
> View attachment 4569820


They're both larger sizes, 32 and 35. These sizes currently don't sell as well as the smaller sizes (25 and 28) in the resale market.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> Going to rain today so it is Mz Wallace Micro Sutton in black lacquer.


 This bag!


----------



## dcooney4

How is everyone doing on their challenges. I still have a couple more I need to wear but weather is causing a bit of havoc with it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> How is everyone doing on their challenges. I still have a couple more I need to wear but weather is causing a bit of havoc with it.


I'm inadvertently doing the least worn.
I've got 2 of them worn more than just 2 days - the LV Pallas and the Dior Be Dior. Still working on the H Drag 2, I would have worn it today but it's raining! 

What bags are we on for the showcase?


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Good morning all!
> Slightly off topic.while I was surfing around (stress) ....I am just browsing (honestly)  but does it seem like the  resale market is soft? I mean, look at these 2 kellys..the price fot the porosus is unbelievable.  And under retail for a Kelly? I’m kinda tempted by the blue marine sellier but don’t carry what I have as it is,  so I will just look at in admiration.
> 
> Is it a trend? I feel like we’re in a mood slump in this country.
> 
> View attachment 4569819
> View attachment 4569820





muchstuff said:


> The markets been soft for some brands for the last couple of years. Can’t speak for Hermes...


I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.

Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.


dcooney4 said:


> How is everyone doing on their challenges. I still have a couple more I need to wear but weather is causing a bit of havoc with it.


Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.
> 
> Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.
> Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.
> 
> Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.
> Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


Oof - that's no good! I hope he's feeling better soon! < hugs >


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.
> 
> Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.
> Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


Wishing Mr. Sparkle a full and quick recovery.


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.
> 
> Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.
> Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


Very sorry to hear about mr S.....hope he is feeling better


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.
> 
> Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.
> Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


Oh, I'm sorry to hear about Mr. S… I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.
> 
> Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.
> Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


I think traffic has died down on TPF due to the lack of an app more than disinterest...


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> How is everyone doing on their challenges. I still have a couple more I need to wear but weather is causing a bit of havoc with it.


I’m on my 3rd bag for the 3 Least Worn Challenge! Alexander McQueen Padlock bag in Birch.


The “least worn” bags I chose for this challenge are bags that are not likely leaving my collection but for some reasons are not being used much.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve definitely seen the resale market soften. I think that in a time of relative economic boom, more people may be buying new.
> 
> Or perhaps the frenzy over bags is dying down a bit and people are focusing disposable monies elsewhere. I’ve noticed traffic on tPF is down.
> Mr. S has been ill so, we haven’t gone out much since we were in Maui a few weeks ago. So, I’ll probably have to redo my challenges next month.


Healing wishes for Mr. Sparkle.


muchstuff said:


> I think traffic has died down on TPF due to the lack of an app more than disinterest...


Now that you mentioned it, yeah, it may be a factor.  I had to force myself to learn how to enjoy tpf through Safari on my iPhone.


----------



## Kylacove

I try not to download apps as they are security risks and fill up memory too fast. I know I am in the minority but I avoid apps like the plague.


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm inadvertently doing the least worn.
> I've got 2 of them worn more than just 2 days - the LV Pallas and the Dior Be Dior. Still working on the H Drag 2, I would have worn it today but it's raining!
> 
> What bags are we on for the showcase?


Goyard, Gucci and Mansur Gavriel.


----------



## dcooney4

I still have one Gucci. I need to get a better picture for my phone at some point. It is a super lightweight tote.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I’m on my 3rd bag for the 3 Least Worn Challenge! Alexander McQueen Padlock bag in Birch.
> View attachment 4570804
> 
> The “least worn” bags I chose for this challenge are bags that are not likely leaving my collection but for some reasons are not being used much.


That’s a great color! 


msd_bags said:


> Healing wishes for Mr. Sparkle.
> 
> Now that you mentioned it, yeah, it may be a factor.  I had to force myself to learn how to enjoy tpf through Safari on my iPhone.


I did too - I still occasionally goof when posting photos though! 


muchstuff said:


> Goyard, Gucci and Mansur Gavriel.


Thank you muchstuff for letting us know! I have one Gucci! 


dcooney4 said:


> I still have one Gucci. I need to get a better picture for my phone at some point. It is a super lightweight tote.


Very nice!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle 


Love this bag, it’s the one I carry when I need a chic, smaller, black bag.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I’m on my 3rd bag for the 3 Least Worn Challenge! Alexander McQueen Padlock bag in Birch.
> View attachment 4570804
> 
> The “least worn” bags I chose for this challenge are bags that are not likely leaving my collection but for some reasons are not being used much.


Great bag, I like this colour!



dcooney4 said:


> I still have one Gucci. I need to get a better picture for my phone at some point. It is a super lightweight tote.


Super lightweight totes are so useful, yours is lovely.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle
> View attachment 4571181
> 
> Love this bag, it’s the one I carry when I need a chic, smaller, black bag.


Beautiful bag. I am noticing a pattern of gorgeous single handle, dark colour, classic/similar shape bags in your collection - your Kelly, vintage Ferragamo early Sofia, Be Dior and Gucci Padlock Top Handle. All gorgeous bags


----------



## More bags

*Gucci Soho Disco, Black*
- my most frequently carried bag in 2019
- in my top 5 most frequently carried bags of all time
- one of my most useful bags
- great for travel/walking holidays
- lightweight, secure with a zipper, crossbody, great capacity, pebbled leather
- casual bag
- repaired separated tassel two times (no charge), good customer service


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I’m on my 3rd bag for the 3 Least Worn Challenge! Alexander McQueen Padlock bag in Birch.
> View attachment 4570804
> 
> The “least worn” bags I chose for this challenge are bags that are not likely leaving my collection but for some reasons are not being used much.


This bag is a great color. Why do you think you're not using it as often?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle
> View attachment 4571181
> 
> Love this bag, it’s the one I carry when I need a chic, smaller, black bag.


I had forgotten about this bag! I love the subtlety of the imprinted logo stamped on the leather.
Were you looking at one of the Queen Margaret bags last year?


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *Gucci Soho Disco, Black*
> - my most frequently carried bag in 2019
> - in my top 5 most frequently carried bags of all time
> - one of my most useful bags
> - great for travel/walking holidays
> - lightweight, secure with a zipper, crossbody, great capacity, pebbled leather
> - casual bag
> - repaired separated tassel two times (no charge), good customer service
> View attachment 4571234


This is a classic! Especially in black (though if I were to get one, it would be…um…red.) 
Interesting that you find it has a good capacity. I just checked the dimensions on the Gucci site, and the width is 8 inches. For me, that's more like a small(er) bag; I'm not sure that I could fit my wallet, phone, keys, and sunnies in a bag that size. But it works for you?


----------



## ElainePG

Still loving my Gucci birthday present from last year. In fact, I'm carrying it today!

This is the Queen Margaret shoulder bag. Even though it's a dressy bag, with that big honking bee on the front, I carry it as often casually (jeans & a sweater) as I do when I'm gussied up.


----------



## momasaurus

I have really missed this thread. Going to jump back in so that I can continue to analyze and downsize by the end of the year. I enjoyed the challenges, and learned a lot about my usage and favorites, etc.

I agree about tPF traffic down due to the lack of an app. I can no longer post pictures (well, it's actually just WAY too cumbersome now), so I've only been lurking on SOTD and other threads. But I've also noticed the "soft" market people here have mentioned (those Kelly prices!). I'm less hopeful about being able to re-home things (leather as well as scarves) than in the past, which has made me much for careful about buying in the first place. Maybe it's true - good times, so people are buying new?


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Still loving my Gucci birthday present from last year. In fact, I'm carrying it today!
> 
> This is the Queen Margaret shoulder bag. Even though it's a dressy bag, with that big honking bee on the front, I carry it as often casually (jeans & a sweater) as I do when I'm gussied up.
> 
> View attachment 4571275
> View attachment 4571276


Oh, I remember when you got this! Such an adorable piece.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag. I am noticing a pattern of gorgeous single handle, dark colour, classic/similar shape bags in your collection - your Kelly, vintage Ferragamo early Sofia, Be Dior and Gucci Padlock Top Handle. All gorgeous bags


Thank you! 
I was thinking about this very thing yesterday. 
All but one of my 'everyday' purses - the silver Proenza Schouler -  has a top handle.  That is my one and only 'gripe' about it. I have learned that I like to grab them by the handle, and then put them on my shoulder if they have a strap. Even the darling MZ Wallace mini Sutton has a top handle! 
(that pink has made me consider a pink leather bag… haven't found one because I haven't really been looking… but hrmmmm)
If I had never found this thread (which has made me think about what I *really* like in a bag), I'd still be buying those fabulous, yummy, puddles of soft leather bags and then wondering why I don't like them… and then doing it again.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Oh, I remember when you got this! Such an adorable piece.


Thank you, @momasaurus ! And nice to see you here on this thread. I'm missed your photo posts… it was always such a treat to see your scarves on SOTD.
What sorts of things are you looking to downsize?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I had forgotten about this bag! I love the subtlety of the imprinted logo stamped on the leather.
> Were you looking at one of the Queen Margaret bags last year?


I was! 
But when I was actually looking at it, I had a moment of 'Erm - will you like it next year Miss Notorious for Liking Red One Day and Not the Next?' So I came to my senses and went for the black - I love the subtleness of the logo. Still there but not in yer face! 



ElainePG said:


> Still loving my Gucci birthday present from last year. In fact, I'm carrying it today!
> 
> This is the Queen Margaret shoulder bag. Even though it's a dressy bag, with that big honking bee on the front, I carry it as often casually (jeans & a sweater) as I do when I'm gussied up.
> 
> View attachment 4571275
> View attachment 4571276


Such a darling bag - I live vicariously through you! 


momasaurus said:


> I have really missed this thread. Going to jump back in so that I can continue to analyze and downsize by the end of the year. I enjoyed the challenges, and learned a lot about my usage and favorites, etc.
> 
> I agree about tPF traffic down due to the lack of an app. I can no longer post pictures (well, it's actually just WAY too cumbersome now), so I've only been lurking on SOTD and other threads. But I've also noticed the "soft" market people here have mentioned (those Kelly prices!). I'm less hopeful about being able to re-home things (leather as well as scarves) than in the past, which has made me much for careful about buying in the first place. Maybe it's true - good times, so people are buying new?


It's not really as hard as it seems, I take all my photos on my phone and use the website to upload them. I'll see if I can find the instructions I gave to another tPF member and PM them to you. 


More bags said:


> *Gucci Soho Disco, Black*
> - my most frequently carried bag in 2019
> - in my top 5 most frequently carried bags of all time
> - one of my most useful bags
> - great for travel/walking holidays
> - lightweight, secure with a zipper, crossbody, great capacity, pebbled leather
> - casual bag
> - repaired separated tassel two times (no charge), good customer service
> View attachment 4571234


That's amazing!
Would you consider doing a bag spill so we can see what really fits? Like @ElainePG - I like the utility of the bag but I'm just not sure I can get all my necessities in there!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle
> View attachment 4571181
> 
> Love this bag, it’s the one I carry when I need a chic, smaller, black bag.


It really is very chic!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great bag, I like this colour!
> 
> 
> Super lightweight totes are so useful, yours is lovely.


Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, @momasaurus ! And nice to see you here on this thread. I'm missed your photo posts… it was always such a treat to see your scarves on SOTD.
> What sorts of things are you looking to downsize?


Looking to downsize SCARVES! LOL, but also i want to assess my leather collection. There are a few bags I use less frequently than others and I want to be sure I'm keeping things for the right reasons. I have fewer and fewer dress up occasions in my life, but I still want to have gorgeous bags for the right uses.

I mean, if you use a bag only once a year, but it is the PERFECT bag for that moment,  and nothing else will do, and you have enough room in the closet, I guess it's OK to keep, right?

I have two small picotins. I decided they were kind of silly, too tiny, etc. But I found that I often run errands with just my zip-around BV wallet (phone and keys can actually fit inside). But then I thought - why not toss it all into the pico? So I have actually rediscovered the picotins and decided to keep them!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I was!
> But when I was actually looking at it, I had a moment of 'Erm - will you like it next year Miss Notorious for Liking Red One Day and Not the Next?' So I came to my senses and went for the black - I love the subtleness of the logo. Still there but not in yer face!
> 
> 
> Such a darling bag - I live vicariously through you!
> 
> It's not really as hard as it seems, I take all my photos on my phone and use the website to upload them. I'll see if I can find the instructions I gave to another tPF member and PM them to you.
> 
> That's amazing!
> Would you consider doing a bag spill so we can see what really fits? Like @ElainePG - I like the utility of the bag but I'm just not sure I can get all my necessities in there!


Thanks! But when I did that, the pix uploaded out of order, wrong size, and the entire message posted about 4 times. LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

Is there a challenge going on (or a new one for November) that I can hop onto?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Still loving my Gucci birthday present from last year. In fact, I'm carrying it today!
> 
> This is the Queen Margaret shoulder bag. Even though it's a dressy bag, with that big honking bee on the front, I carry it as often casually (jeans & a sweater) as I do when I'm gussied up.
> 
> View attachment 4571275
> View attachment 4571276


The bee makes it so spy. Love it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It really is very chic!


Thank you!


momasaurus said:


> Looking to downsize SCARVES! LOL, but also i want to assess my leather collection. There are a few bags I use less frequently than others and I want to be sure I'm keeping things for the right reasons. I have fewer and fewer dress up occasions in my life, but I still want to have gorgeous bags for the right uses.
> 
> I mean, if you use a bag only once a year, but it is the PERFECT bag for that moment,  and nothing else will do, and you have enough room in the closet, I guess it's OK to keep, right?
> 
> I have two small picotins. I decided they were kind of silly, too tiny, etc. But I found that I often run errands with just my zip-around BV wallet (phone and keys can actually fit inside). But then I thought - why not toss it all into the pico? So I have actually rediscovered the picotins and decided to keep them!


Yay! A win for the Pico! I have one - it's adorable - but it is small… but sometimes you need a lil cutie! 


momasaurus said:


> Thanks! But when I did that, the pix uploaded out of order, wrong size, and the entire message posted about 4 times. LOL.


Hahaha!!! I get it!


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I have really missed this thread. Going to jump back in so that I can continue to analyze and downsize by the end of the year. I enjoyed the challenges, and learned a lot about my usage and favorites, etc.
> 
> I agree about tPF traffic down due to the lack of an app. I can no longer post pictures (well, it's actually just WAY too cumbersome now), so I've only been lurking on SOTD and other threads. But I've also noticed the "soft" market people here have mentioned (those Kelly prices!). I'm less hopeful about being able to re-home things (leather as well as scarves) than in the past, which has made me much for careful about buying in the first place. Maybe it's true - good times, so people are buying new?


I never had the app I just post quite easily pictures with my phone.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Is there a challenge going on (or a new one for November) that I can hop onto?


 I just reposted the other day. I tried to find it but I must have deleted it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

@dcooney4 - Here it is!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Hope he feels better soon.





Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - that's no good! I hope he's feeling better soon! < hugs >





More bags said:


> Wishing Mr. Sparkle a full and quick recovery.





jbags07 said:


> Very sorry to hear about mr S.....hope he is feeling better





ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear about Mr. S… I hope he gets better soon.


Thanks all. Hopefully he will be better soon.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> I think traffic has died down on TPF due to the lack of an app more than disinterest...


I never liked the app. I didn’t know it went away. 


Kylacove said:


> I try not to download apps as they are security risks and fill up memory too fast. I know I am in the minority but I avoid apps like the plague.


I’m the same. I prefer using my browser. 


More bags said:


> *Gucci Soho Disco, Black*
> - my most frequently carried bag in 2019
> - in my top 5 most frequently carried bags of all time
> - one of my most useful bags
> - great for travel/walking holidays
> - lightweight, secure with a zipper, crossbody, great capacity, pebbled leather
> - casual bag
> - repaired separated tassel two times (no charge), good customer service
> View attachment 4571234


I should have bought this bag when it first came out. 


ElainePG said:


> Still loving my Gucci birthday present from last year. In fact, I'm carrying it today!
> 
> This is the Queen Margaret shoulder bag. Even though it's a dressy bag, with that big honking bee on the front, I carry it as often casually (jeans & a sweater) as I do when I'm gussied up.
> 
> View attachment 4571275
> View attachment 4571276


This is soooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle
> View attachment 4571181
> 
> Love this bag, it’s the one I carry when I need a chic, smaller, black bag.


Stunning bag   Very elegant!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> *Gucci Soho Disco, Black*
> - my most frequently carried bag in 2019
> - in my top 5 most frequently carried bags of all time
> - one of my most useful bags
> - great for travel/walking holidays
> - lightweight, secure with a zipper, crossbody, great capacity, pebbled leather
> - casual bag
> - repaired separated tassel two times (no charge), good customer service
> View attachment 4571234


This has been on my list for awhile...your endorsement has moved it into first place


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Still loving my Gucci birthday present from last year. In fact, I'm carrying it today!
> 
> This is the Queen Margaret shoulder bag. Even though it's a dressy bag, with that big honking bee on the front, I carry it as often casually (jeans & a sweater) as I do when I'm gussied up.
> 
> View attachment 4571275
> View attachment 4571276


----------



## Sparkletastic

My only offering for this week is my brand new mini Gucci Dionysus in navy. I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but, I can’t wait!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> Stunning bag   Very elegant!


Thank you so much!


----------



## More bags

Happy birthday purse sister @ksuromax!


----------



## Annabel Lee

momasaurus said:


> Looking to downsize SCARVES! LOL, but also i want to assess my leather collection. There are a few bags I use less frequently than others and I want to be sure I'm keeping things for the right reasons. I have fewer and fewer dress up occasions in my life, but I still want to have gorgeous bags for the right uses.
> 
> I mean, if you use a bag only once a year, but it is the PERFECT bag for that moment,  and nothing else will do, and you have enough room in the closet, I guess it's OK to keep, right?
> 
> I have two small picotins. I decided they were kind of silly, too tiny, etc. But I found that I often run errands with just my zip-around BV wallet (phone and keys can actually fit inside). But then I thought - why not toss it all into the pico? So I have actually rediscovered the picotins and decided to keep them!



You described my bag philosophy perfectly. I have a couple of bags with specific uses that I don't wear often (such as travel or evening). But if I got rid of them, I wouldn't have a good fit for those same occasions. I'd rather have a lot of bags so I have something that works perfectly when I need it v. a smaller collection that doesn't quite cover all my bases.

The only drawback there is making sure that I do get some use from those and that they're not stealing wears from other bags, so I track my wears to try to avoid that. 

And congrats on finding a new way to enjoy your picotins! I thought they were cute but I never really "got them" until I saw a woman carrying one--it just looked so chic and effortless, so I bet they're a great option for errands.


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week is my brand new mini Gucci Dionysus in navy. I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but, I can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571710


This bag is breath- taking on every level


----------



## jbags07

I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


----------



## dcooney4

I picked up a fun new Mz Wallace small Sutton. These bags are so lightweight and easy to use. I know most of you prefer premier bags but I enjoy both so I thought I would share.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Happy birthday purse sister @ksuromax!


Right back at you!  
Happy Birthday, Dear!!


----------



## ksuromax

my BDay pressie  
Atlas XL pendant


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> This is a classic! Especially in black (though if I were to get one, it would be…um…red.)
> Interesting that you find it has a good capacity. I just checked the dimensions on the Gucci site, and the width is 8 inches. For me, that's more like a small(er) bag; I'm not sure that I could fit my wallet, phone, keys, and sunnies in a bag that size. But it works for you?





Cookiefiend said:


> I was!
> But when I was actually looking at it, I had a moment of 'Erm - will you like it next year Miss Notorious for Liking Red One Day and Not the Next?' So I came to my senses and went for the black - I love the subtleness of the logo. Still there but not in yer face!
> 
> 
> Such a darling bag - I live vicariously through you!
> 
> It's not really as hard as it seems, I take all my photos on my phone and use the website to upload them. I'll see if I can find the instructions I gave to another tPF member and PM them to you.
> 
> That's amazing!
> Would you consider doing a bag spill so we can see what really fits? Like @ElainePG - I like the utility of the bag but I'm just not sure I can get all my necessities in there!


Hi Elaine, yes, I agree, this is a small bag.
It fits my Bottega Veneta Card Case, Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette, DS1's EpiPen, Sunglasses and case, phone and DS2's home made birthday present (which I am sworn to wait til he gets home before I can open it). My house keys, car key, lipstick, lip balm and pack of tissues fit in the Mini Pochette. There is room to spare. You could sub out the card case for a larger wallet.
*What fits inside a Gucci Soho Disco*, hope it helps!


----------



## Annabel Lee

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


What a lovely gift, and how special that you've kept it! I bet that bag has a lot of great memories attached to it. Also, it's in wonderful condition--I never would have guessed it was an 80s bag. 



ksuromax said:


> my BDay pressie
> Atlas XL pendant


 It's stunning on you! Also, happy birthday to you and @More bags!


----------



## ksuromax

Annabel Lee said:


> It's stunning on you! Also, happy birthday to you and @More bags!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Right back at you!
> Happy Birthday, Dear!!





Annabel Lee said:


> What a lovely gift, and how special that you've kept it! I bet that bag has a lot of great memories attached to it. Also, it's in wonderful condition--I never would have guessed it was an 80s bag.
> 
> It's stunning on you! Also, happy birthday to you and @More bags!


Thank you both for the birthday wishes!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> my BDay pressie
> Atlas XL pendant


Beautiful choice, it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a fun new Mz Wallace small Sutton. These bags are so lightweight and easy to use. I know most of you prefer premier bags but I enjoy both so I thought I would share.


Thank you for sharing, i love this bag!  I’ve heard of mz Wallace but never checked them out...i will now...super cute!


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Birthday Ksuromax and More Bags!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> my BDay pressie
> Atlas XL pendant


Absolutely beautiful   Happy birthday!  Hope you had a great day


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for sharing, i love this bag!  I’ve heard of mz Wallace but never checked them out...i will now...super cute!


Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, yes, I agree, this is a small bag.
> It fits my Bottega Veneta Card Case, Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette, DS1's EpiPen, Sunglasses and case, phone and DS2's home made birthday present (which I am sworn to wait til he gets home before I can open it). My house keys, car key, lipstick, lip balm and pack of tissues fit in the Mini Pochette. There is room to spare. You could sub out the card case for a larger wallet.
> *What fits inside a Gucci Soho Disco*, hope it helps!
> View attachment 4572132
> View attachment 4572133


Very helpful!  Looks like the perfect crossbody bag. Thank u for posting 

Is it your birthday too?!  Happy birthday!  Hope its wonderful


----------



## jbags07

Annabel Lee said:


> What a lovely gift, and how special that you've kept it! I bet that bag has a lot of great memories attached to it. Also, it's in wonderful condition--I never would have guessed it was an 80s bag.
> 
> 
> Thank you   It was actually a gift to myself lol, i saved up for it. It is in pretty good condition, and i almost sold it a few times but glad i kept it. And now its back on trend lol.


----------



## momasaurus

Annabel Lee said:


> You described my bag philosophy perfectly. I have a couple of bags with specific uses that I don't wear often (such as travel or evening). But if I got rid of them, I wouldn't have a good fit for those same occasions. I'd rather have a lot of bags so I have something that works perfectly when I need it v. a smaller collection that doesn't quite cover all my bases.
> 
> The only drawback there is making sure that I do get some use from those and that they're not stealing wears from other bags, so I track my wears to try to avoid that.
> 
> And congrats on finding a new way to enjoy your picotins! I thought they were cute but I never really "got them" until I saw a woman carrying one--it just looked so chic and effortless, so I bet they're a great option for errands.


Nice to hear someone echo my philosophy. I also like the idea of "not stealing wears from other bags." I'm going to pay attention to that.
Also both my picos are barenia, so no weather worries!


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


I LOVE that you still have this! This makes me very happy! 


dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a fun new Mz Wallace small Sutton. These bags are so lightweight and easy to use. I know most of you prefer premier bags but I enjoy both so I thought I would share.


I know you’re not talking to me - Miss OMG I love my Mini Sutton in Punch!
This is so cute! 


ksuromax said:


> my BDay pressie
> Atlas XL pendant


What a lovely birthday pressie! Happy birthday sweetie! < hugs! >


More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, yes, I agree, this is a small bag.
> It fits my Bottega Veneta Card Case, Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette, DS1's EpiPen, Sunglasses and case, phone and DS2's home made birthday present (which I am sworn to wait til he gets home before I can open it). My house keys, car key, lipstick, lip balm and pack of tissues fit in the Mini Pochette. There is room to spare. You could sub out the card case for a larger wallet.
> *What fits inside a Gucci Soho Disco*, hope it helps!
> View attachment 4572132
> View attachment 4572133


Wow - thank you so much! I think it’s too small (also why is my epipen so big?) to fit all my necessities after all... dang it! 
And Happy birthday!


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> This has been on my list for awhile...your endorsement has moved it into first place


Happy to enable! 


jbags07 said:


> Very helpful!  Looks like the perfect crossbody bag. Thank u for posting
> 
> Is it your birthday too?!  Happy birthday!  Hope its wonderful


Happy to help! Thanks for the birthday wishes jbags07!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Happy to enable!
> 
> Happy to help! Thanks for the birthday wishes jbags07!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Still loving my Gucci birthday present from last year. In fact, I'm carrying it today!
> 
> This is the Queen Margaret shoulder bag. Even though it's a dressy bag, with that big honking bee on the front, I carry it as often casually (jeans & a sweater) as I do when I'm gussied up.
> 
> View attachment 4571275
> View attachment 4571276


Fabulous bag - the bejewelled bee is gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week is my brand new mini Gucci Dionysus in navy. I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but, I can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571710


Stunning bag Sparkle!


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


So pretty and it looks so current! She looks like she’s in great shape. I hope you stir up happy memories every time you use it.



dcooney4 said:


> Happy Birthday Ksuromax and More Bags!


Thank you so much dc!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a fun new Mz Wallace small Sutton. These bags are so lightweight and easy to use. I know most of you prefer premier bags but I enjoy both so I thought I would share.


What a fun bag!



Cookiefiend said:


> I LOVE that you still have this! This makes me very happy!
> 
> I know you’re not talking to me - Miss OMG I love my Mini Sutton in Punch!
> This is so cute!
> 
> What a lovely birthday pressie! Happy birthday sweetie! < hugs! >
> 
> Wow - thank you so much! I think it’s too small (also why is my epipen so big?) to fit all my necessities after all... dang it!
> And Happy birthday!


You’re welcome and I totally get how it might be too small for some. There’s no point to a bag if your necessities don’t fit. Thanks for the birthday wishes Cookie.


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> So pretty and it looks so current! She looks like she’s in great shape. I hope you stir up happy memories every time you use it.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dc!


Thank you, only issues are cracking on the leather edging and strap...but i should have conditioned it more   And yes, many cool memories!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


Super cute!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Beautiful choice, it looks wonderful on you!





dcooney4 said:


> Happy Birthday Ksuromax and More Bags!





jbags07 said:


> Absolutely beautiful   Happy birthday!  Hope you had a great day





Cookiefiend said:


> I LOVE that you still have this! This makes me very happy!
> 
> I know you’re not talking to me - Miss OMG I love my Mini Sutton in Punch!
> This is so cute!
> 
> What a lovely birthday pressie! Happy birthday sweetie! < hugs! >
> 
> Wow - thank you so much! I think it’s too small (also why is my epipen so big?) to fit all my necessities after all... dang it!
> And Happy birthday!


thank you all, my dear pocket friends!


----------



## essiedub

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


Timeless! Do you still carry it?


----------



## essiedub

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a fun new Mz Wallace small Sutton. These bags are so lightweight and easy to use. I know most of you prefer premier bags but I enjoy both so I thought I would share.


Seriously... lightweight bags are so underrated. it’s hard to switch back to a heavy bag.


----------



## essiedub

ksuromax said:


> my BDay pressie
> Atlas XL pendant


Really like that Atlas line. This looks great! Happy birthday!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week is my brand new mini Gucci Dionysus in navy. I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but, I can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571710


This is a STUNNING bag!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


I just love this bag. And, wow, you had great taste at the tender age of 18! Very impressive!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I picked up a fun new Mz Wallace small Sutton. These bags are so lightweight and easy to use. I know most of you prefer premier bags but I enjoy both so I thought I would share.


The stars make this so kicky. And is that a red lining??? Perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi Elaine, yes, I agree, this is a small bag.
> It fits my Bottega Veneta Card Case, Louis Vuitton Mini Pochette, DS1's EpiPen, Sunglasses and case, phone and DS2's home made birthday present (which I am sworn to wait til he gets home before I can open it). My house keys, car key, lipstick, lip balm and pack of tissues fit in the Mini Pochette. There is room to spare. You could sub out the card case for a larger wallet.
> *What fits inside a Gucci Soho Disco*, hope it helps!
> View attachment 4572132
> View attachment 4572133


It holds a TON! Much more than I would have thought. 

And what was that b’day prezzie from DS2?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my BDay pressie
> Atlas XL pendant


Looks beautiful, Happy Birthday dear!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Thank you both for the birthday wishes!


Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## ksuromax

essiedub said:


> Really like that Atlas line. This looks great! Happy birthday!


thank you!  


muchstuff said:


> Looks beautiful, Happy Birthday dear!


thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week is my brand new mini Gucci Dionysus in navy. I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but, I can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571710


Just jaw dropping!! Hope you can get to wear her soon!


Annabel Lee said:


> You described my bag philosophy perfectly. I have a couple of bags with specific uses that I don't wear often (such as travel or evening). But if I got rid of them, I wouldn't have a good fit for those same occasions. I'd rather have a lot of bags so I have something that works perfectly when I need it v. a smaller collection that doesn't quite cover all my bases.
> 
> The only drawback there is making sure that I do get some use from those and that they're not stealing wears from other bags, so I track my wears to try to avoid that.
> 
> And congrats on finding a new way to enjoy your picotins! I thought they were cute but I never really "got them" until I saw a woman carrying one--it just looked so chic and effortless, so I bet they're a great option for errands.


I think I really have to look beyond the number of bags in my collection.  Maybe a third are special use bags (crossbodies are part of the special use for me).  Beyond the numbers, I should I guess focus on making sure that the bags with me are bags I will use (now or in the future).  I have identified maybe around 2 that I can let go easily, but because of the lack of secondary market, these bags are staying for now.


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


A 30 year old beauty!! She doesn't look aged at all.


----------



## msd_bags

Happy Birthday @ksuromax and @More bags!!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Happy Birthday @ksuromax and @More bags!!


thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I LOVE that you still have this! This makes me very happy!
> 
> I know you’re not talking to me - Miss OMG I love my Mini Sutton in Punch!
> This is so cute!
> 
> What a lovely birthday pressie! Happy birthday sweetie! < hugs! >
> 
> Wow - thank you so much! I think it’s too small (also why is my epipen so big?) to fit all my necessities after all... dang it!
> And Happy birthday!


lol , I know you understand. They are like candy you can't have just one. I love my leather bags but with shoulder issues I often can't wear them, so I am happy to have found a fun line that I can wear.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The stars make this so kicky. And is that a red lining??? Perfect!


Yes, I love the red lining . It makes it so easy to find everything.


----------



## Annabel Lee

@jbags07, the fact that it was a birthday present to yourself makes it even more special  How cool.



msd_bags said:


> Just jaw dropping!! Hope you can get to wear her soon!
> 
> I think I really have to look beyond the number of bags in my collection.  Maybe a third are special use bags (crossbodies are part of the special use for me).  Beyond the numbers, I should I guess focus on making sure that the bags with me are bags I will use (now or in the future).  I have identified maybe around 2 that I can let go easily, but because of the lack of secondary market, these bags are staying for now.
> 
> A 30 year old beauty!! She doesn't look aged at all.


I have a lot of bags, but I switch daily, so I feel I need a larger number of options. But if I didn't track wears, it would be hard for me to know what I'm using or not. I don't know if you track also, but I can't recommend it enough!

I think part of the challenge for me is that I'll get a new bag that steals wears from another bag, but it takes me a while to realize it if they're not obviously similar styles/colors.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Yes, I love the red lining . *It makes it so easy to find everything.*


For sure. But I was also thinking… what a visual treat every time you pop open the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

@morebags and @ksuromax , Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> @morebags and @ksuromax , Happy Birthday!!!


thank you!!!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> For sure. But I was also thinking… what a visual treat every time you pop open the bag!


That is true. I don’t wear bright red bags but I love when they are lined with it.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> 
> thank you!


Happy belated birthday kmax!


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> Super cute!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

essiedub said:


> Timeless! Do you still carry it?


You know, i have not carried it in a few years, but i am going to carry it now that i’ve ‘rediscovered’ it


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I just love this bag. And, wow, you had great taste at the tender age of 18! Very impressive!


Why thank you   I wanted a boston bag style but it was out of my range lol, but indid ok with this one


----------



## msd_bags

Annabel Lee said:


> @jbags07, the fact that it was a birthday present to yourself makes it even more special  How cool.
> 
> 
> I have a lot of bags, but I switch daily, so I feel I need a larger number of options. But if I didn't track wears, it would be hard for me to know what I'm using or not. I don't know if you track also, but I can't recommend it enough!
> 
> I think part of the challenge for me is that I'll get a new bag that steals wears from another bag, but it takes me a while to realize it if they're not obviously similar styles/colors.


I do track wear and there's been a lot of discovery and learnings!!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Happy Birthday from me too!


Thank you muchstuff 



msd_bags said:


> Happy Birthday @ksuromax and @More bags!!


Thank you msd


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> It holds a TON! Much more than I would have thought.
> 
> And what was that b’day prezzie from DS2?


A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging. 






ElainePG said:


> @morebags and @ksuromax , Happy Birthday!!!


Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging.
> View attachment 4573239
> View attachment 4573240
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.


Fab combo!


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Happy belated birthday kmax!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging.
> View attachment 4573239
> View attachment 4573240
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.


lovely!!  
i once wore a handmade beaded necklace from my DD, and i even kinda liked it, it was boho-ish and a rustic and with certain tops and jeans even looked cool


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging.
> View attachment 4573239
> View attachment 4573240
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.


So adorable!


----------



## Annabel Lee

msd_bags said:


> I do track wear and there's been a lot of discovery and learnings!!


 Same! It's amazing what a difference it makes.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging.
> View attachment 4573239
> View attachment 4573240
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.



so much love for this! I still have some of the jewelry my kids made for me.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging.
> View attachment 4573239
> View attachment 4573240
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.


High fashion indeed!


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> Same! It's amazing what a difference it makes.


Yes, I've learned so much from tracking my bag and scarf usage.
I wish I could get up the energy to track my clothing usage the same way, but I just try to keep it in my head. At least, thanks to this thread and some fashion blogs, I've gotten batter about no longer shopping for my imaginary lifestyle!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging.
> View attachment 4573239
> View attachment 4573240
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.


That is so sweet


----------



## muchstuff

She got here in time for Goyard week...style is called Grenadines.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> She got here in time for Goyard week...style is called Grenadines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574231


Very Pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> She got here in time for Goyard week...style is called Grenadines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574231


Oh! I really like this!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> She got here in time for Goyard week...style is called Grenadines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574231


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I've learned so much from tracking my bag and scarf usage.
> I wish I could get up the energy to track my clothing usage the same way, but I just try to keep it in my head. At least, thanks to this thread and some fashion blogs, I've gotten batter about no longer shopping for my imaginary lifestyle!


I do track my clothing usage, and it's honestly not as helpful. I think that's because it's easier to tell when I'm not wearing something and why without having to count uses. 



muchstuff said:


> She got here in time for Goyard week...style is called Grenadines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574231


 Gorgeous! I've never seen this style before, but I love it!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> She got here in time for Goyard week...style is called Grenadines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574231


The solid black top is smashing against the classic Goyard pattern.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> The solid black top is smashing against the classic Goyard pattern.





dcooney4 said:


> Very Pretty!





Cookiefiend said:


> Oh! I really like this!





jbags07 said:


>



Thanks ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

Annabel Lee said:


> I do track my clothing usage, and it's honestly not as helpful. I think that's because it's easier to tell when I'm not wearing something and why without having to count uses.
> 
> Gorgeous! I've never seen this style before, but I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

More bags said:


> A handmade purple beaded bracelet. Check out the gorgeous red custom packaging.
> View attachment 4573239
> View attachment 4573240
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes Elaine.



Awww, so cute!

Happy birthday my dear friend @More bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4572111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one contribution for the week, its my oldest bag, and my very first designer bag purchase. Purchased in 1988 for my 18th birthday, at the Gucci counter in Macy’s


It's still completely current! Looks great, I hope you still carry it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> my BDay pressie
> Atlas XL pendant


Happy birthday  lovely birthday present


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week is my brand new mini Gucci Dionysus in navy. I haven’t had a chance to wear her yet but, I can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571710



Love the gorgeous blue!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday  lovely birthday present


thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For this week's showcase, I have a few Gucci's. All quite different and very wearable. I use them all at different times, even the old ones with the Guccisima print, that seems quite back on trend recently. They have aged really well 

I also have a fair few clothing / shoes items from Gucci, like shoes, scarves and coats. In fact their ballerinas are so comfortable I own several pairs  A few pictures attached.


----------



## dcooney4

Miss_Dawn said:


> For this week's showcase, I have a few Gucci's. All quite different and very wearable. I use them all at different times, even the old ones with the Guccisima print, that seems quite back on trend recently. They have aged really well
> 
> I also have a fair few clothing / shoes items from Gucci, like shoes, scarves and coats. In fact their ballerinas are so comfortable I own several pairs  A few pictures attached.


Wow fabulous selections!


----------



## jbags07

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's still completely current! Looks great, I hope you still carry it!


Thank you   Once the rain stops here, sometime next week, it goes back into rotation.


----------



## jbags07

Miss_Dawn said:


> For this week's showcase, I have a few Gucci's. All quite different and very wearable. I use them all at different times, even the old ones with the Guccisima print, that seems quite back on trend recently. They have aged really well
> 
> I also have a fair few clothing / shoes items from Gucci, like shoes, scarves and coats. In fact their ballerinas are so comfortable I own several pairs  A few pictures attached.


What a varied and beautiful collection   Love each bag, the color of the scarf is just , and those ballet flats!


----------



## msd_bags

My travel companion.


----------



## muchstuff

msd_bags said:


> My travel companion.
> View attachment 4574965


Lovely shade of brown


----------



## Amazona

Stopped looking for something like Gucci Marmont Super Mini after I remembered this little gem was hiding in my bag closet; Coach Classic Penny. It's a tiny bit larger than Super Mini but it can hold my passport, phone, 6 ring key holder, lipgloss, candy box, all I need for something formal. Also the leather is really soft!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss_Dawn said:


> For this week's showcase, I have a few Gucci's. All quite different and very wearable. I use them all at different times, even the old ones with the Guccisima print, that seems quite back on trend recently. They have aged really well
> 
> I also have a fair few clothing / shoes items from Gucci, like shoes, scarves and coats. In fact their ballerinas are so comfortable I own several pairs  A few pictures attached.


Gorgeous! I love how you showcase your purses! 


msd_bags said:


> My travel companion.
> View attachment 4574965


There’s that pretty Pandora! 


Amazona said:


> Stopped looking for something like Gucci Marmont Super Mini after I remembered this little gem was hiding in my bag closet; Coach Classic Penny. It's a tiny bit larger than Super Mini but it can hold my passport, phone, 6 ring key holder, lipgloss, candy box, all I need for something formal. Also the leather is really soft!


Lovely classic!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

dcooney4 said:


> Wow fabulous selections!



Thank you!



jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Once the rain stops here, sometime next week, it goes back into rotation.



Good to hear! Gucci canvas does pretty well in the rain too, although the leather probably needs some protection. 



jbags07 said:


> What a varied and beautiful collection   Love each bag, the color of the scarf is just , and those ballet flats!



that’s very kind of you, thank you!



msd_bags said:


> My travel companion.
> View attachment 4574965



Looks very stylish for travel!



Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous! I love how you showcase your purses!



Thank you @Cookiefiend


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> I do track my clothing usage, and it's honestly not as helpful. I think that's because it's easier to tell when I'm not wearing something and why without having to count uses.
> 
> Gorgeous! I've never seen this style before, but I love it!


So glad to hear someone else say this!  I’ve tried tracking my clothing usage a number of times & in a number of ways (including that clothing app people like. I can’t believe I forgot the name. Style something? Lol!) and I’ve never found it useful or practical. 

The only ways I’ve found it helpful to track clothing is my desperate two closet test. I put all the clothes I was certain I wore and loved in my main closet. Then I put everything that was questionable in a separate closet. Over a year, I only brought items into my main closet once I wore them. It worked well because I actually had to miss an item or have a gap in my  before I even went looking in the “questionable closet” - so I knew whatever I plucked out was truly needed and liked. At the end of the year, I donated everything left in the qc to charity and haven’t looked back. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> For this week's showcase, I have a few Gucci's. All quite different and very wearable. I use them all at different times, even the old ones with the Guccisima print, that seems quite back on trend recently. They have aged really well
> 
> I also have a fair few clothing / shoes items from Gucci, like shoes, scarves and coats. In fact their ballerinas are so comfortable I own several pairs  A few pictures attached.


tPF has been so good for me in that it’s taught me to buy the bags I really love vs. almost bags. So, I really don’t get bag envy anymore. 
But, whenever I see a Gucci soho disco like yours or @morebags,  I just smack my head at my stupidity that I didn’t buy one years ago when they first came out. I was still cheating out at that point and balked at the price. But, the bag would have been so useful my CPW would have been nothing by now.   The tragedy is I bought two other sohos on sale (tote and mini) that just weren’t a fit from a size and function standpoint. #dumbbunny. 

Yours is super pretty!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Fab combo!


Thank you muchstuff!



ksuromax said:


> lovely!!
> i once wore a handmade beaded necklace from my DD, and i even kinda liked it, it was boho-ish and a rustic and with certain tops and jeans even looked cool


Thanks! That sounds like a fantastic necklace that is a great fit with your style!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> So adorable!





Kimbashop said:


> so much love for this! I still have some of the jewelry my kids made for me.





ElainePG said:


> High fashion indeed!





jbags07 said:


> That is so sweet


Thank you so much pocket friends. The homemade jewelry is a wonderful treasure and certainly helps take my memory back to certain periods of their childhoods.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> She got here in time for Goyard week...style is called Grenadines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574231


Ooh, I really like this bag. I haven’t seen it before. I hope you enjoy your new bag muchstuff.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Awww, so cute!
> 
> Happy birthday my dear friend @More bags


Thank you dear Miss_Dawn!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> For this week's showcase, I have a few Gucci's. All quite different and very wearable. I use them all at different times, even the old ones with the Guccisima print, that seems quite back on trend recently. They have aged really well
> 
> I also have a fair few clothing / shoes items from Gucci, like shoes, scarves and coats. In fact their ballerinas are so comfortable I own several pairs  A few pictures attached.


Gorgeous Gucci goodies Miss_Dawn!



msd_bags said:


> My travel companion.
> View attachment 4574965


Nice travel set msd!



Amazona said:


> Stopped looking for something like Gucci Marmont Super Mini after I remembered this little gem was hiding in my bag closet; Coach Classic Penny. It's a tiny bit larger than Super Mini but it can hold my passport, phone, 6 ring key holder, lipgloss, candy box, all I need for something formal. Also the leather is really soft!


Isn’t it wonderful to truly shop your closet. What a treasure. The leather looks yummy and I especially like this scarf.


----------



## pianolize

Kimbashop said:


> Happy belated birthday kmax!


Happy birthday!!! (I've been out for EVER but just got a free day back, so TRYING to catch up!!!)


----------



## pianolize

Kimbashop said:


> so much love for this! I still have some of the jewelry my kids made for me.


And happy bday to you too, @More bags  ! I'm so behind!


----------



## pianolize

msd_bags said:


> My travel companion.
> View attachment 4574965


Could you please show me how the interior of your bag works? I'm considering a black one, but cannot figure it out from just the pic!!! TY-


----------



## pianolize

Hi All!

I really appreciate this thread!!! Because, today I realized I "only" acquired 3 (!!!) bags this year (so far?!), thanks to you! I just fell off the wagon though. (Or is it the other way around?) I vowed to not acquire any other Rogues, which I ADORE, but the other day I had unexpected time to kill, after a last minute work cancellation (which was just either rude, or just plain clueless), so I was upset and wandered into one of my favorite bags being on huge clearance!!! I stood with it for a good 30m before getting it.

Pros: it's the bigger size, which I've concluded I need to be an 'everyday work' bag; it was on CRAZY sale (they leased space in a store); I juuuust learned it's being discontinued; it's black (my others are crazy colors- sometimes I just feel like Black); it's just a gorgeous bag; it's returnable!

Cons: might have been an emotional purchase; it's boring (black?!); I don't love the butterscotch/marigold interior suede color with my wardrobe/coloring; it may be too heavy w the suede lining in this size; it's discontinued, so will that date my bag in case of resale?!

Other: I also realized the other gorgeous 25s/satchels I have in my closet which I don't use often due to size. But totally could, if I want to deal with in/out... so thinking I should just shut up and shop my closet.

Or go the other way and just shell out a hair more for an amazing preloved luxe similar bag, but that defeats the purpose of my joining this thread!  

Thx in advance for your input!!!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Ooh, I really like this bag. I haven’t seen it before. I hope you enjoy your new bag muchstuff.
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Miss_Dawn!


Thanks, I'm sure I will!


----------



## More bags

pianolize said:


> And happy bday to you too, @More bags  ! I'm so behind!


Thank you!



pianolize said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I really appreciate this thread!!! Because, today I realized I "only" acquired 3 (!!!) bags this year (so far?!), thanks to you! I just fell off the wagon though. (Or is it the other way around?) I vowed to not acquire any other Rogues, which I ADORE, but the other day I had unexpected time to kill, after a last minute work cancellation (which was just either rude, or just plain clueless), so I was upset and wandered into one of my favorite bags being on huge clearance!!! I stood with it for a good 30m before getting it.
> 
> Pros: it's the bigger size, which I've concluded I need to be an 'everyday work' bag; it was on CRAZY sale (they leased space in a store); I juuuust learned it's being discontinued; it's black (my others are crazy colors- sometimes I just feel like Black); it's just a gorgeous bag; it's returnable!
> 
> Cons: might have been an emotional purchase; it's boring (black?!); I don't love the butterscotch/marigold interior suede color with my wardrobe/coloring; it may be too heavy w the suede lining in this size; it's discontinued, so will that date my bag in case of resale?!
> 
> Other: I also realized the other gorgeous 25s/satchels I have in my closet which I don't use often due to size. But totally could, if I want to deal with in/out... so thinking I should just shut up and shop my closet.
> 
> Or go the other way and just shell out a hair more for an amazing preloved luxe similar bag, but that defeats the purpose of my joining this thread!
> 
> Thx in advance for your input!!!


Welcome back @pianolize Congratulations on your stats. The Rogue is one of your favourite styles. You’ve shown great self awareness in that your latest purchase might be an emotional purchase. Will this bag fill a need that is not currently being met, if there is a current bag that does the job would the new bag push out a lesser bag from your collection or does this bag just make you giddy with happiness? Can you sit with your thoughts and emotions for a day and see how you truly feel?
Best wishes with your decision!


----------



## pianolize

More bags said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Welcome back @pianolize Congratulations on your stats. The Rogue is one of your favourite styles. You’ve shown great self awareness in that your latest purchase might be an emotional purchase. Will this bag fill a need that is not currently being met, if there is a current bag that does the job would the new bag push out a lesser bag from your collection or does this bag just make you giddy with happiness? Can you sit with your thoughts and emotions for a day and see how you truly feel?
> Best wishes with your decision!



TY so much, more! I've been mulling over this for days now- indeed, currently (but with good reason, I think!) I have no 'plain' 'black' 'large wk bag'. I have smaller ones which aren't big enough, and huge totes which are too big to be regular wk bags! And only one in this size (regular)- and not even close to black (mauve), so definitely in its own category.  I do have other briefcase-shaped satchels which I don't really have a need for anymore; I'm more wondering whether this black bag thing was the 'emotional' part of it- rarely do I want to be dressed in ALL black, no bling whatsoever! Must have been my mood that day. And if I did feel like "ALL-black", I'd probably choose a much more severe bag.

I do have smaller black going-out bags- and maybe a cpl medium-small. This would be the biggest by far, and I'm really thinking it could be useful.  I should just load it up and see how heavy it would actually be to schlep around.

I'm truly confused, since the other day I woke up and decided to take it back.  Today I swung the other way!



And yes, I do think it's a totally gorgeous bag. But not loving the lining color...

(Oh, and I'm waiting on whether the creases will flatten out w stuffing, as that really bugs me...)


----------



## dcooney4

pianolize said:


> TY so much, more! I've been mulling over this for days now- indeed, currently (but with good reason, I think!) I have no 'plain' 'black' 'large wk bag'. I have smaller ones which aren't big enough, and huge totes which are too big to be regular wk bags! And only one in this size (regular)- and not even close to black (mauve), so definitely in its own category.  I do have other briefcase-shaped satchels which I don't really have a need for anymore; I'm more wondering whether this black bag thing was the 'emotional' part of it- rarely do I want to be dressed in ALL black, no bling whatsoever! Must have been my mood that day. And if I did feel like "ALL-black", I'd probably choose a much more severe bag.
> 
> I do have smaller black going-out bags- and maybe a cpl medium-small. This would be the biggest by far, and I'm really thinking it could be useful.  I should just load it up and see how heavy it would actually be to schlep around.
> 
> I'm truly confused, since the other day I woke up and decided to take it back.  Today I swung the other way!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I do think it's a totally gorgeous bag. But not loving the lining color...
> 
> (Oh, and I'm waiting on whether the creases will flatten out w stuffing, as that really bugs me...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575784


Definitely load it up and walk around the house with it. The light suede lining is not easy to clean and since it is open partially you have to think it might get a bit dirty. If that doesn’t bother you and the weight is doable keep it.  You may actually need a black work bag but it doesn’t have to be this one. Make a list of all the most important requirements for your work bag. Does this tick all the boxes?


----------



## msd_bags

So I am travelling for work now.  See the Tower 3 sign beside the MCM store? So that’s my hotel tower and that arrow there is for the elevators.  I think I might be in trouble.   I told myself I’m not gonna buy on this trip because I have an unplanned personal trip coming up and I’d rather use funds for that. But...


DC, we may be bag sisters soon!


----------



## pianolize

dcooney4 said:


> Definitely load it up and walk around the house with it. The light suede lining is not easy to clean and since it is open partially you have to think it might get a bit dirty. If that doesn’t bother you and the weight is doable keep it.  You may actually need a black work bag but it doesn’t have to be this one. Make a list of all the most important requirements for your work bag. Does this tick all the boxes?


Thanks- all great points! I forgot I had a mauve one of these, so packed it up today. It was heavy, but only just a bit heavier than usual. I was worried it would be like the frame of my AW Emile- that bag is SO heavy that I get tired hauling it around by midday!

I was also surprised that it wasn't nearly as big as I'd thought. Now I'm just thinking if I really need another black bag. For the reasons above, I haven't really ever 'needed' one, but one would be 'nice'. So- I'll have to chew on this. I'm in love with a couple other which are just a bit more...


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> TY so much, more! I've been mulling over this for days now- indeed, currently (but with good reason, I think!) I have no 'plain' 'black' 'large wk bag'. I have smaller ones which aren't big enough, and huge totes which are too big to be regular wk bags! And only one in this size (regular)- and not even close to black (mauve), so definitely in its own category.  I do have other briefcase-shaped satchels which I don't really have a need for anymore; I'm more wondering whether this black bag thing was the 'emotional' part of it- rarely do I want to be dressed in ALL black, no bling whatsoever! Must have been my mood that day. And if I did feel like "ALL-black", I'd probably choose a much more severe bag.
> 
> I do have smaller black going-out bags- and maybe a cpl medium-small. This would be the biggest by far, and I'm really thinking it could be useful.  I should just load it up and see how heavy it would actually be to schlep around.
> 
> I'm truly confused, since the other day I woke up and decided to take it back.  Today I swung the other way!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I do think it's a totally gorgeous bag. But not loving the lining color...
> 
> (Oh, and I'm waiting on whether the creases will flatten out w stuffing, as that really bugs me...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575784


Hi Pianolize! Have fun deciding on this bag. I love the 25 size, but can't imagine how heavy the larger ones must be, especially if you're doing a lot of walking while carrying your bag. I hope you decide soon either way and get to enjoy this new beauty or return it and find one you really love.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> So I am travelling for work now.  See the Tower 3 sign beside the MCM store? So that’s my hotel tower and that arrow there is for the elevators.  I think I might be in trouble.   I told myself I’m not gonna buy on this trip because I have an unplanned personal trip coming up and I’d rather use funds for that. But...
> View attachment 4576771
> 
> DC, we may be bag sisters soon!


Lol


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> Hi Pianolize! Have fun deciding on this bag. I love the 25 size, but can't imagine how heavy the larger ones must be, especially if you're doing a lot of walking while carrying your bag. I hope you decide soon either way and get to enjoy this new beauty or return it and find one you really love.


Thank you, @tealocean ! I guess now the question is, do I just realize and use my current colored regular Rogue, or keep this black one? I know I'm totally sold on the bag itself- I'm wondering now if I'll regret returning it or keeping it more!


----------



## dcooney4

It is another rainy day so I am using this again today. What are you wearing?


----------



## dcooney4

pianolize said:


> Thank you, @tealocean ! I guess now the question is, do I just realize and use my current colored regular Rogue, or keep this black one? I know I'm totally sold on the bag itself- I'm wondering now if I'll regret returning it or keeping it more!


Go with your gut. You have looked at the practical side now just go with how you feel.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> So I am travelling for work now.  See the Tower 3 sign beside the MCM store? So that’s my hotel tower and that arrow there is for the elevators.  I think I might be in trouble.   I told myself I’m not gonna buy on this trip because I have an unplanned personal trip coming up and I’d rather use funds for that. But...
> View attachment 4576771
> 
> DC, we may be bag sisters soon!


Well, if they’re going to wave it right under your nose like that...   

Can’t wait to hear the rest of the story!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is another rainy day so I am using this again today. What are you wearing?


I’m carrying my Valentino Rockstud. This is the one I considered selling at the start of the year because the clasp is fiddly. Now I’m so glad I kept it! It weighs next to nothing, and therefore is perfect when my shoulder is acting up. Plus, it’s a cool looking bag!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I’m carrying my Valentino Rockstud. This is the one I considered selling at the start of the year because the clasp is fiddly. Now I’m so glad I kept it! It weighs next to nothing, and therefore is perfect when my shoulder is acting up. Plus, it’s a cool looking bag!


It doesn’t get better then that.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It is another rainy day so I am using this again today. What are you wearing?


I carried my Dior Be Dior - such a pretty bag. 

I have a confession to make though - mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. 
I couldn't resist any longer. 
Those Ferragamo ads at the top and the bottom of the page were killing me. 
Will post pictures tomorrow along with my stats for the month.


What bags are we showcasing this week? Is it listed somewhere and I'm being a ding bat?


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> It is another rainy day so I am using this again today. What are you wearing?


I carried my Etain Bolide.  It’s a great neutral, easy to carry, joy sparking bag.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> It is another rainy day so I am using this again today. What are you wearing?


I love that it looks like patent leather. I also love the colour.


ElainePG said:


> I’m carrying my Valentino Rockstud. This is the one I considered selling at the start of the year because the clasp is fiddly. Now I’m so glad I kept it! It weighs next to nothing, and therefore is perfect when my shoulder is acting up. Plus, it’s a cool looking bag!


I remember when you were considering letting this go - I’m glad you found a way to love it again!



Cookiefiend said:


> I carried my Dior Be Dior - such a pretty bag.
> 
> I have a confession to make though - mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.
> I couldn't resist any longer.
> Those Ferragamo ads at the top and the bottom of the page were killing me.
> Will post pictures tomorrow along with my stats for the month.
> 
> 
> What bags are we showcasing this week? Is it listed somewhere and I'm being a ding bat?


 Oh boy, a reveal is on the way. I can’t wait to see what joined your bag family!

*This week is Hermes, Jimmy Choo and Michael Kors.*


----------



## msd_bags

I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too! 

The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.


It’s the medium size.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I’m carrying my Valentino Rockstud. This is the one I considered selling at the start of the year because the clasp is fiddly. Now I’m so glad I kept it! It weighs next to nothing, and therefore is perfect when my shoulder is acting up. Plus, it’s a cool looking bag!


It’s a beautiful bag, I’m glad you’ve rediscovered it!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too!
> 
> The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.
> View attachment 4577453
> 
> It’s the medium size.


The bag looks wonderful and you look beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

More bags said:


> The bag looks wonderful and you look beautiful!


Thank you!! Can’t wait to wear the bag more.


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too!
> 
> The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.
> View attachment 4577453
> 
> It’s the medium size.


Very cute - you and the bag! 


More bags said:


> I love that it looks like patent leather. I also love the colour.
> 
> I remember when you were considering letting this go - I’m glad you found a way to love it again!
> 
> 
> Oh boy, a reveal is on the way. I can’t wait to see what joined your bag family!
> 
> *This week is Hermes, Jimmy Choo and Michael Kors.*


No Jimmy Choo or Micheal Kors in my closet, I’ll post the H tomorrow! 
I’m planning on carrying the new addition tomorrow too - it’s everything I hoped it would be!


----------



## msd_bags

Oh, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven today.  Spark has the bigger size, mine is the small.


(I’m a bit  bored with the discussions in the conference today, thus, the many posts)


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven today.  Spark has the bigger size, mine is the small.
> View attachment 4577492
> 
> (I’m a bit  bored with the discussions in the conference today, thus, the many posts)


You are really knocking it out of the park with all of your conference looks! I love your scarf as belt!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I carried my Dior Be Dior - such a pretty bag.
> 
> *I have a confession to make though - mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. *
> I couldn't resist any longer.
> Those Ferragamo ads at the top and the bottom of the page were killing me.
> Will post pictures tomorrow along with my stats for the month.
> 
> 
> What bags are we showcasing this week? Is it listed somewhere and I'm being a ding bat?


Hah! Somehow, I just KNEW you were gonna cave at some point! 
So excited for you. And, no need to "mea culpa" yourself because it certainly wasn't an impulse purchase… you've been eying this one for ages. 
Can't wait to see the pix.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too!
> 
> The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.
> View attachment 4577453
> 
> It’s the medium size.


Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag. 

And may I just say… your entire outfit is absolutely adorable!!! (What's wrong with embossed leather and a patterned dress??? They look perfect together!)


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven today.  Spark has the bigger size, mine is the small.
> View attachment 4577492
> 
> (I’m a bit  bored with the discussions in the conference today, thus, the many posts)


This is a very sophisticated outfit. I love the way you're wearing an oblong scarf as a belt to "pizzazz" up the dress.
I don't envy you that boring conference. Makes me glad to be retired!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My bag the last two days was my Saint Laurent So Black Mono Cabas.

No Hermes and I sold my last Michael Kors. But, I do have one Jimmy Choo - this large Raven, big sister to the one Msd just showed.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I’m growing less and less enchanted with this bag. I love it’s look and the yummy leather. It acts like a black hole on me. I just cannot do largeish unstructuredish bags.  Maybe I should look for the smaller one. @msd_bags, what is the strap drop on yours?


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag the last two days was my Saint Laurent So Black Mono Cabas.
> 
> No Hermes and I sold my last Michael Kors. But, I do have one Jimmy Choo - this large Raven, big sister to the one Msd just showed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m growing less and less enchanted with this bag. I love it’s look and the yummy leather. It acts like a black hole on me. I just cannot do largeish unstructuredish bags.  Maybe I should look for the smaller one. @msd_bags, what is the strap drop on yours?


Will gladly measure for you when I get back home.  But because of the triangular shape at the middle, the strap drop is quite generous IMO.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too!
> 
> The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.
> View attachment 4577453
> 
> It’s the medium size.


Yay ! we are twins again. It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven today.  Spark has the bigger size, mine is the small.
> View attachment 4577492
> 
> (I’m a bit  bored with the discussions in the conference today, thus, the many posts)


So chic!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yay ! we are twins again. It looks fabulous on you.


Thanks DC!  Have you carried yours or is it still wrapped?


----------



## Annabel Lee

msd_bags said:


> I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too!
> 
> The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.
> View attachment 4577453
> 
> It’s the medium size.





msd_bags said:


> Oh, I’m wearing my Jimmy Choo Raven today.  Spark has the bigger size, mine is the small.
> View attachment 4577492
> 
> (I’m a bit  bored with the discussions in the conference today, thus, the many posts)



MSD! Both of these looks are so chic--you look terrific.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> It is another rainy day so I am using this again today. What are you wearing?


Love this...


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too!
> 
> The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.
> View attachment 4577453
> 
> It’s the medium size.


Beautiful bag!  Love the detailing of the strap too....


----------



## Cookiefiend

Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
And it is! 
Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small


It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!


Action shot at the Nepresso store.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


 
Congratulations, it is stunning!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Congratulations, it is stunning!


Thank you sweetie! 
I am on BAN ISLAND now - send cookies!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


oh my! so stunning and classy. Congrats!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag the last two days was my Saint Laurent So Black Mono Cabas.
> 
> No Hermes and I sold my last Michael Kors. But, I do have one Jimmy Choo - this large Raven, big sister to the one Msd just showed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m growing less and less enchanted with this bag. I love it’s look and the yummy leather. It acts like a black hole on me. I just cannot do largeish unstructuredish bags.  Maybe I should look for the smaller one. @msd_bags, what is the strap drop on yours?


What a gorgeous bag, in both sizes. I love the shape and the chunky chain.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> oh my! so stunning and classy. Congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Thanks DC!  Have you carried yours or is it still wrapped?


I carried it on Sunday for the first time. It was surprisingly comfortable as I walked over 60 city blocks with it.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


This is a knockout! Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

I had a lot of movement going out again this month. I also had the gifts I received in. I will do totals tomorrow night just Incase anything else goes tomorrow.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> So I am travelling for work now.  See the Tower 3 sign beside the MCM store? So that’s my hotel tower and that arrow there is for the elevators.  I think I might be in trouble.   I told myself I’m not gonna buy on this trip because I have an unplanned personal trip coming up and I’d rather use funds for that. But...
> View attachment 4576771
> 
> DC, we may be bag sisters soon!


Uh oh!!! Have fun!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ElainePG said:


> I’m carrying my Valentino Rockstud. This is the one I considered selling at the start of the year because the clasp is fiddly. Now I’m so glad I kept it! It weighs next to nothing, and therefore is perfect when my shoulder is acting up. Plus, it’s a cool looking bag!


I remember you were struggling with that one. So glad to hear you’re happy with your decision!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> I guess I can reveal too...I was weak too!
> 
> The bag is embossed leather and my dress is printed, but what the heck, I just bought the bag and I was excited to use it! Casual dinner last night (part of my work related trip) with MCM Klara Hobo.
> View attachment 4577453
> 
> It’s the medium size.


Looks great on you and what a pretty dress


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


Gorgeous! Congratulations!! Love the colour too


----------



## msd_bags

Annabel Lee said:


> MSD! Both of these looks are so chic--you look terrific.


Thanks Annabel Lee!! 


jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love the detailing of the strap too....


Thanks jbags! Hard for me to resist. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


This is too gorgeous Cookie!!  I didn’t go inside the Ferragamo store for fear of being banished to Ban Island too. 


dcooney4 said:


> I carried it on Sunday for the first time. It was surprisingly comfortable as I walked over 60 city blocks with it.


I’m glad to hear this!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Looks great on you and what a pretty dress


Thanks Miss Dawn!


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


Absolutely beautiful in red   I have the same size but in light taupe...you are going to love using this bag!  And its the perfect shade of red


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> This is a knockout! Love it!


Thank you sweetie! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!! Love the colour too


Thank you @Miss_Dawn! 


msd_bags said:


> Thanks Annabel Lee!!
> 
> Thanks jbags! Hard for me to resist.
> 
> This is too gorgeous Cookie!!  I didn’t go inside the Ferragamo store for fear of being banished to Ban Island too.
> 
> I’m glad to hear this!
> 
> Thanks Miss Dawn!


Thank you - I totally understand not wanting to go inside... however - you’ll have very good company on Ban Island... and we have cookies!   


jbags07 said:


> Absolutely beautiful in red   I have the same size but in light taupe...you are going to love using this bag!  And its the perfect shade of red


Yes - you were my Enabler!  
Seriously tho - yours is lovely - such a beautiful bag.


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> Thank you @Miss_Dawn!
> 
> Thank you - I totally understand not wanting to go inside... however - you’ll have very good company on Ban Island... and we have cookies!
> 
> Yes - you were my Enabler!
> Seriously tho - yours is lovely - such a beautiful bag.


Happy to enable in this case   Such amazing bags!  And the quality... and just so elegant and classic


----------



## pianolize

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


This is SO SO SO GORGEOUS!!! Do happy for you- congrats!!! 

Amazing color, too- it's perfect!


----------



## pianolize

Also- my favorite black wk bag (speaking of black wk bags...) is a JC- I looove it! But it is trapped in my closet. Too swamped to dig it out! But possibly!  My other one MK is a black mini, which is too small to be regularly functional for me, though useful when I'm not schlepping the entire world with me. I'll TRY to get them out!


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely beautiful in red   I have the same size but in light taupe...you are going to love using this bag!  And its the perfect shade of red


After I saw the picture you posted of your light taupe darling I went and checked it out in person. Gorgeous bag! After @Cookiefiend posted her red lipstick beauty I went online to check available colours. Seriously tempting.


----------



## dcooney4

I have not been rotating bags as much as I would like. We have had so much dreary rainy weather here that my lacquer bags are getting more wear than I thought they would so early in the season. So for November I am going to challenge myself to wear as many of my bags as weather will permit. What challenges are you thinking of doing.


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Halloween !


----------



## Cookiefiend

pianolize said:


> This is SO SO SO GORGEOUS!!! Do happy for you- congrats!!!
> 
> Amazing color, too- it's perfect!


Thank you!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.



This is so lovely--congrats! It really is the perfect red.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Annabel Lee said:


> This is so lovely--congrats! It really is the perfect red.


Thank you so much - I am thrilled with it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My Hermès 
Vespa - excellent summer bag and easy to carry!


Picotin Vibrato, 18 cm, Thalassa Blue - has the softest blue lining. For some reason I consider this a summer bag. 


Drag 2, 32 cm in Rouge H. My first red beauty. 


Kelly, sellier, 32 cm, Black Box from 1985.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès
> Vespa - excellent summer bag and easy to carry!
> View attachment 4578645
> 
> Picotin Vibrato, 18 cm, Thalassa Blue - has the softest blue lining. For some reason I consider this a summer bag.
> View attachment 4578648
> 
> Drag 2, 32 cm in Rouge H. My first red beauty.
> View attachment 4578647
> 
> Kelly, sellier, 32 cm, Black Box from 1985.
> View attachment 4578646


All stunning beauties, I love them all! Your Kelly is such a wonderful addition to your H family.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> All stunning beauties, I love them all! Your Kelly is such a wonderful addition to your H family.


Thank you! 
The Kelly is a lovely bag, and easy to carry!


----------



## Cookiefiend

October stats -
I inadvertently did the Wear the Least Worn twice - inadvertently because it just happened.
I wore the *LV Pallas - 9 times* - which is more than I wore it last year for the entire year. I think I am really liking the fall colors right now and because it reads as a 'brown' bag to me - it goes really nicely with those colors. 
*Dior Be Dior - 4 times* - love the bag, but got behind on wears when I did the 4 bags for the whole month in September.
*Hermes Drag 2 - 2 times* - I would have worn this more often but we had rain on those days. 

*Purses in - 1, Purses out* - 0 - The purse in is the Ferragamo Studio bag (), but ZERO out. I listed another one too but it hasn't moved either. The donation pile is growing! 
*Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0* - One scarf was an HG - I finally found a Brides de Gala Finesse in mousseline - this design is perfect for moussie! The other was the result of sales goggles - it is cute though! I've listed one scarf; might list more - or they'll become Christmas presents! 

Books read y-t-d - 22, started #23 today.


----------



## LuvNLux

dcooney4 said:


> It is another rainy day so I am using this again today. What are you wearing?



Oh my, I love that color!  Is it Port?  Could I ask which style name?  I've been debating a rainy day bag, how do you like it?


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès
> Vespa - excellent summer bag and easy to carry!
> View attachment 4578645
> 
> Picotin Vibrato, 18 cm, Thalassa Blue - has the softest blue lining. For some reason I consider this a summer bag.
> View attachment 4578648
> 
> Drag 2, 32 cm in Rouge H. My first red beauty.
> View attachment 4578647
> 
> Kelly, sellier, 32 cm, Black Box from 1985.
> View attachment 4578646


Beautiful selections!


----------



## dcooney4

I only have this MK left from these three choices.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful selections!


Thank you! 
I hope some other H's get showcased - I love to see the eye candy!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I only have this MK left from these three choices.


Ooo - that leather looks nice!


----------



## Meta

Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw


Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw


Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw


Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.



I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous H family. I like your flatlays - beautiful colours, leathers and artistic layouts. Thanks for sharing.  Are there any bags you use more frequently?
I would also love to know if you find the Bolide 27 is a good day bag? I have a Bolide 31 and I occasionally think of trying a 27, I just haven’t seen one in person.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvNLux said:


> Oh my, I love that color!  Is it Port?  Could I ask which style name?  I've been debating a rainy day bag, how do you like it?


I love it and yes the color is Port and the style is Small Sutton. So light weight yet very roomy .


----------



## dcooney4

Meta said:


> Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw
> View attachment 4579291
> 
> Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw
> View attachment 4579293
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw
> View attachment 4579294
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4579295
> 
> 
> I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


These are all stunning. Love your style.


----------



## dcooney4

October Stats 
2 bags in. Mcm Klara Hobo and the Mz
5 bags Out
1 slgs in was a gift
1 slgs Out 
0 sport/ travel in 
3 sport/ travel Out


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> After I saw the picture you posted of your light taupe darling I went and checked it out in person. Gorgeous bag! After @Cookiefiend posted her red lipstick beauty I went online to check available colours. Seriously tempting.


Thank you   IMO the Studio bag is such a beautiful classic bag, and yet it does not seem to be a popular style?  Quality issues abound now with so many brands, but Ferra bags are still such amazing quality...if u do pull the trigger on one, i do think this is a bag that most would have no regrets after purchasing, plus i do think the classic nature has longevity....


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès
> Vespa - excellent summer bag and easy to carry!
> View attachment 4578645
> 
> Picotin Vibrato, 18 cm, Thalassa Blue - has the softest blue lining. For some reason I consider this a summer bag.
> View attachment 4578648
> 
> Drag 2, 32 cm in Rouge H. My first red beauty.
> View attachment 4578647
> 
> Kelly, sellier, 32 cm, Black Box from 1985.
> View attachment 4578646


Each one is a beauty...but that Kelly


----------



## Meta

More bags said:


> Gorgeous H family. I like your flatlays - beautiful colours, leathers and artistic layouts. Thanks for sharing.  Are there any bags you use more frequently?
> I would also love to know if you find the Bolide 27 is a good day bag? I have a Bolide 31 and I occasionally think of trying a 27, I just haven’t seen one in person.





dcooney4 said:


> These are all stunning. Love your style.


Thank you both for your kind words.  

@More bags Of late I've mostly been using my mini Roulis or Bolide 27s. I haven't really been using my Kellys as I try to stay under the radar, especially if I'm going to be out in between school runs. As I don't carry much, I find the Bolide 27 to be a sufficient day bag for me. It can actually fit a small water bottle (¬10oz/250-300ml) but I can't zip the bag fully if I do, perhaps due to the shape of my reusable water bottle.  Is the capacity of the Reissue 226 sufficient for you? If so, the Bolide 27 would definitely work.


----------



## jbags07

Meta said:


> Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw
> View attachment 4579291
> 
> Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw
> View attachment 4579293
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw
> View attachment 4579294
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4579295
> 
> 
> I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


Stunning bags  and i love how you matched them to outfits!


----------



## Meta

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès
> Vespa - excellent summer bag and easy to carry!
> View attachment 4578645
> 
> Picotin Vibrato, 18 cm, Thalassa Blue - has the softest blue lining. For some reason I consider this a summer bag.
> View attachment 4578648
> 
> Drag 2, 32 cm in Rouge H. My first red beauty.
> View attachment 4578647
> 
> Kelly, sellier, 32 cm, Black Box from 1985.
> View attachment 4578646


Love all your vintage beauties!  I've toyed with the idea of getting a Vespa in the past.  



jbags07 said:


> Stunning bags  and i love how you matched them to outfits!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

I have a question regarding stats for bags ‘in’...does that refer to bags received in Oct or bags ordered but not yet received? I was naughty with Massaccesi last week  

October Stats 
5 bags in...BV Knot, BV Mosaico Laque leather tote, 3 Massaccesi bags (1 I listed for sale tho)
3 bags out...2 Kate Spade & 1 Frances Valentine
1 bag bought but returned...Gucci Blooms Boston Bag
1 slg in - YSL cardholder
2 LV straps in (for my Multi Pochette)
1 brooch in...Chanel lambskin CC chain brooch
8 bags currently listed for sale, but need to get busy and post more

Hmmmm....this is a great exercise...really made me see the reality of my overbuying....my first time doing it...more coming in than going out   Need to start shopping my own closet.....


----------



## LuvNLux

dcooney4 said:


> I love it and yes the color is Port and the style is Small Sutton. So light weight yet very roomy .



Thanks!  I am adding this beauty to my wishlist!


----------



## msd_bags

Meta said:


> Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw
> View attachment 4579291
> 
> Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw
> View attachment 4579293
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw
> View attachment 4579294
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4579295
> 
> 
> I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


Beautiful pieces you got there!!


dcooney4 said:


> October Stats
> 2 bags in. Mcm Klara Hobo and the Mz
> 5 bags Out
> 1 slgs in was a gift
> 1 slgs Out
> 0 sport/ travel in
> 3 sport/ travel Out


More out than in, yay DC!! Oh, and we got our MCM Klara both in October! Btw, she’s easy to use on my trip back home yesterday. She holds a lot but is not heavy.


jbags07 said:


> Thank you   IMO the Studio bag is such a beautiful classic bag, and yet it does not seem to be a popular style?  Quality issues abound now with so many brands, but Ferra bags are still such amazing quality...if u do pull the trigger on one, i do think this is a bag that most would have no regrets after purchasing, plus i do think the classic nature has longevity....


Before I got to know brands like Balenciaga, Givenchy, etc for bags, Ferragamo has been popular here as an expensive brand along with LV, Gucci, BV and Prada.  Known for quality. But I think the market was more for ‘mature’ (lack of a better term) ladies. Or maybe elegant/sophisticated.


jbags07 said:


> I have a question regarding stats for bags ‘in’...does that refer to bags received in Oct or bags ordered but not yet received? I was naughty with Massaccesi last week
> 
> October Stats
> 5 bags in...BV Knot, BV Mosaico Laque leather tote, 3 Massaccesi bags (1 I listed for sale tho)
> 3 bags out...2 Kate Spade & 1 Frances Valentine
> 1 bag bought but returned...Gucci Blooms Boston Bag
> 1 slg in - YSL cardholder
> 2 LV straps in (for my Multi Pochette)
> 1 brooch in...Chanel lambskin CC chain brooch
> 8 bags currently listed for sale, but need to get busy and post more
> 
> Hmmmm....this is a great exercise...really made me see the reality of my overbuying....my first time doing it...more coming in than going out   Need to start shopping my own closet.....


Counting totally depends on you. I count my MM orders when I pay for them.


----------



## jbags07

Before I got to know brands like Balenciaga, Givenchy, etc for bags, Ferragamo has been popular here as an expensive brand along with LV, Gucci, BV and Prada.  Known for quality. But I think the market was more for ‘mature’ (lack of a better term) ladies. Or maybe elegant/sophisticated.

Counting totally depends on you. I count my MM orders when I pay for them. [/QUOTE]

Oh boy  better add 4 MM bags to my ‘in’ column then  

Ok, it just seems like there isn't much activity on the Ferra threads, and ive read on other threads folks commenting they are bags for old ladies lol...which i don’t get.  I think they are so classic and elegant, not at all ‘old lady’ bags!


----------



## More bags

Meta said:


> Thank you both for your kind words.
> 
> @More bags Of late I've mostly been using my mini Roulis or Bolide 27s. I haven't really been using my Kellys as I try to stay under the radar, especially if I'm going to be out in between school runs. As I don't carry much, I find the Bolide 27 to be a sufficient day bag for me. It can actually fit a small water bottle (¬10oz/250-300ml) but I can't zip the bag fully if I do, perhaps due to the shape of my reusable water bottle.  Is the capacity of the Reissue 226 sufficient for you? If so, the Bolide 27 would definitely work.


Thank you Meta! That’s awesome you can fit a water bottle in your Bolide 27! You know how to appeal to me - my Reissue 226s are frequently used bags and I find they easily fit what I carry. I am excited to say the Bolide 27 is now on my radar. Thanks again for your thoughtful comments.


----------



## pianolize

dcooney4 said:


> I only have this MK left from these three choices.


 I completely forgot I had this in the Navy/burgundy combo!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I have a question regarding stats for bags ‘in’...does that refer to bags received in Oct or bags ordered but not yet received? I was naughty with Massaccesi last week
> 
> October Stats
> 5 bags in...BV Knot, BV Mosaico Laque leather tote, 3 Massaccesi bags (1 I listed for sale tho)
> 3 bags out...2 Kate Spade & 1 Frances Valentine
> 1 bag bought but returned...Gucci Blooms Boston Bag
> 1 slg in - YSL cardholder
> 2 LV straps in (for my Multi Pochette)
> 1 brooch in...Chanel lambskin CC chain brooch
> 8 bags currently listed for sale, but need to get busy and post more
> 
> Hmmmm....this is a great exercise...really made me see the reality of my overbuying....my first time doing it...more coming in than going out   Need to start shopping my own closet.....


quite a busy month  
i am happy for you to score the Knot, it's very beautiful and definitely a keeper!


----------



## ksuromax

@Cookiefiend congrats on your great score, this bag is very YOU, and i can see you styling it perfectly with your gorgeous scarves!


----------



## ksuromax

zero in, zero out for me
i did purchase a bag in Oct, but it has not yet arrived, and it's a BDay gift for my DH, who had absolutely crazy 2 weeks with pneumonia, got promoted at work, and will celebrate his BDay on 11th, i thought he deserved something special! 
I chose a BV messenger for him, hope he will love it!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful pieces you got there!!
> 
> More out than in, yay DC!! Oh, and we got our MCM Klara both in October! Btw, she’s easy to use on my trip back home yesterday. She holds a lot but is not heavy.
> 
> Before I got to know brands like Balenciaga, Givenchy, etc for bags, Ferragamo has been popular here as an expensive brand along with LV, Gucci, BV and Prada.  Known for quality. But I think the market was more for ‘mature’ (lack of a better term) ladies. Or maybe elegant/sophisticated.
> 
> Counting totally depends on you. I count my MM orders when I pay for them.


I am so glad the MCM worked out so well for you too. I have a hard time buying bags that I don't know much about. This one is a winner. The quality is nice on it. I was very happy the Neverfull went so quickly as well as a small dooney I have been trying to get rid of for over a year.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> zero in, zero out for me
> i did purchase a bag in Oct, but it has not yet arrived, and it's a BDay gift for my DH, who had absolutely crazy 2 weeks with pneumonia, got promoted at work, and will celebrate his BDay on 11th, i thought he deserved something special!
> I chose a BV messenger for him, hope he will love it!


I hope he is feeling better, that is pretty scary. I sure he will love the messenger.


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> I hope he is feeling better, that is pretty scary. I sure he will love the messenger.


slowly coming back to his normal self, but still a long way ahead to the full recovery. 
Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> I carried my Etain Bolide.  It’s a great neutral, easy to carry, joy sparking bag.


What leather did you carry in the rain?
My Bolide is currently on probation. I just don't use it. Do you have action pix of yours to inspire me?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I have not been rotating bags as much as I would like. We have had so much dreary rainy weather here that my lacquer bags are getting more wear than I thought they would so early in the season. So for November I am going to challenge myself to wear as many of my bags as weather will permit. What challenges are you thinking of doing.


I love challenges. Bring it!
I am challenging myself to wear each H scarf in the order I bought them. Have gotten through 6 so far, and sold one already!
Need purse challenges!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès
> Vespa - excellent summer bag and easy to carry!
> View attachment 4578645
> 
> Picotin Vibrato, 18 cm, Thalassa Blue - has the softest blue lining. For some reason I consider this a summer bag.
> View attachment 4578648
> 
> Drag 2, 32 cm in Rouge H. My first red beauty.
> View attachment 4578647
> 
> Kelly, sellier, 32 cm, Black Box from 1985.
> View attachment 4578646


Ah, I remember these. That DRAG!!!!
I have a trim that is toile and barenia - like your Vespa, I consider it a summer bag.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> October stats -
> I inadvertently did the Wear the Least Worn twice - inadvertently because it just happened.
> I wore the *LV Pallas - 9 times* - which is more than I wore it last year for the entire year. I think I am really liking the fall colors right now and because it reads as a 'brown' bag to me - it goes really nicely with those colors.
> *Dior Be Dior - 4 times* - love the bag, but got behind on wears when I did the 4 bags for the whole month in September.
> *Hermes Drag 2 - 2 times* - I would have worn this more often but we had rain on those days.
> 
> *Purses in - 1, Purses out* - 0 - The purse in is the Ferragamo Studio bag (), but ZERO out. I listed another one too but it hasn't moved either. The donation pile is growing!
> *Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0* - One scarf was an HG - I finally found a Brides de Gala Finesse in mousseline - this design is perfect for moussie! The other was the result of sales goggles - it is cute though! I've listed one scarf; might list more - or they'll become Christmas presents!
> 
> Books read y-t-d - 22, started #23 today.


Amazing reading stats! Congrats.
Bags: 0 in, 0 out. Although I have been on an SLG kick lately.
I will proudly post my scarf stats: 0 in, 3 out, because this is the FIRST TIME EVER than the outs win!!! I won't share my year-to-date stats just yet. Gulp.


----------



## momasaurus

Meta said:


> Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw
> View attachment 4579291
> 
> Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw
> View attachment 4579293
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw
> View attachment 4579294
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4579295
> 
> 
> I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


Beauties!!!!
Rouge Casaque is so wonderful. I love red bags (congrats to @Cookiefiend!)


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> Hmmmm....this is a great exercise...really made me see the reality of my overbuying....my first time doing it...more coming in than going out  *Need to start shopping my own closet*.....


This is why we are all here helping each other!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Meta said:


> Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw
> View attachment 4579291
> 
> Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw
> View attachment 4579293
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw
> View attachment 4579294
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4579295
> 
> I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


Oh Meta! These are beautiful and I love how you show them - lovely! 


jbags07 said:


> Each one is a beauty...but that Kelly





Meta said:


> Love all your vintage beauties!  I've toyed with the idea of getting a Vespa in the past.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you! I love vintage… and I worry less about them! 
I've carried the Vespa 29 times this year - it's so casual and easy. 


jbags07 said:


> Before I got to know brands like Balenciaga, Givenchy, etc for bags, Ferragamo has been popular here as an expensive brand along with LV, Gucci, BV and Prada.  Known for quality. But I think the market was more for ‘mature’ (lack of a better term) ladies. Or maybe elegant/sophisticated.
> 
> Counting totally depends on you. I count my MM orders when I pay for them.



Oh boy  better add 4 MM bags to my ‘in’ column then  

Ok, it just seems like there isn't much activity on the Ferra threads, and ive read on other threads folks commenting they are bags for old ladies lol...which i don’t get.  I think they are so classic and elegant, not at all ‘old lady’ bags![/QUOTE]
Let's say 'Elegant and Sophisticated' ladies…  I like that much more! 
There isn't much activity on the Ferragamo threads, especially purse-wise, I noticed that when I bought my vintage Sofia. 


ksuromax said:


> @Cookiefiend congrats on your great score, this bag is very YOU, and i can see you styling it perfectly with your gorgeous scarves!


Thank you sweetheart - that means a lot to me coming from you! 


momasaurus said:


> What leather did you carry in the rain?
> My Bolide is currently on probation. I just don't use it. Do you have action pix of yours to inspire me?


I have been looking at bolides, @papertiger loves hers and a lot of people do as well. Why do you not use yours? 


momasaurus said:


> Ah, I remember these. That DRAG!!!!
> I have a trim that is toile and barenia - like your Vespa, I consider it a summer bag.


I do love the Drag - the color is amazing! 


momasaurus said:


> Amazing reading stats! Congrats.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out. Although I have been on an SLG kick lately.
> I will proudly post my scarf stats: 0 in, 3 out, because this is the FIRST TIME EVER than the outs win!!! I won't share my year-to-date stats just yet. Gulp.


Yay!! 
I don't want to share my y-t-d stats on scarves… it's a little extreme. 


momasaurus said:


> Beauties!!!!
> Rouge Casaque is so wonderful. I love red bags (congrats to @Cookiefiend!)


Thank you!!


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> i did purchase a bag in Oct, but it has not yet arrived, and it's a BDay gift for my DH, who had absolutely crazy 2 weeks with pneumonia, got promoted at work, and will celebrate his BDay on 11th, i thought he deserved something special!
> I chose a BV messenger for him, hope he will love it!


Congratulations on DH’s promotion...hope he feels better soon...and, I believe he will love his BV messenger. 

My DH loves his BV messengers, one in nappa and one in cervo. The cervo one is his favorite.


----------



## tenKrat

My Sept-Oct stats:
2 bags in (both Massaccesi)
0 bags out

I’m still doing pretty good with rotating my bags practically every day. That was my primary bag goal for this year. Next year’s goal is I will allow myself to buy, at most, one bag a quarter. Less or zero would be even better, but I’m reaching for a more achievable goal, lol.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Amazing reading stats! Congrats.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out. Although I have been on an SLG kick lately.
> I will proudly post my scarf stats: 0 in, 3 out, because this is the FIRST TIME EVER than the outs win!!! I won't share my year-to-date stats just yet. Gulp.


What are the slgs stats ?


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Congratulations on DH’s promotion...hope he feels better soon...and, I believe he will love his BV messenger.
> 
> My DH loves his BV messengers, one in nappa and one in cervo. The cervo one is his favorite.


thank you!  
yes, i got him the cervo one  
2 fully zipped compartments and one magnet in between the zippered ones


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> Before I got to know brands like Balenciaga, Givenchy, etc for bags, Ferragamo has been popular here as an expensive brand along with LV, Gucci, BV and Prada.  Known for quality. But I think the market was more for ‘mature’ (lack of a better term) ladies. Or maybe elegant/sophisticated.
> 
> Counting totally depends on you. I count my MM orders when I pay for them.



Oh boy  better add 4 MM bags to my ‘in’ column then  

Ok, it just seems like there isn't much activity on the Ferra threads, and ive read on other threads folks commenting they are bags for old ladies lol...which i don’t get.  I think they are so classic and elegant, not at all ‘old lady’ bags![/QUOTE]

Exactly. Bags that are hard to date will age well, undoubtedly like the ladies that carry them


----------



## papertiger

@Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in. 

I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing. 

My stats for this month are 
Bags
0 in 
0 out 

As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.) 

But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas. 

I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


 What? 
That's a lot of things to break in such a short time! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that nothing else go awry!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


some days are just like that! 
just let it finish and get over it, tomorrow will be a new day and hopefully all will go the right way! 
How could a GP break??


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> some days are just like that!
> just let it finish and get over it, tomorrow will be a new day and hopefully all will go the right way!
> How could a GP break??



That's what I thought! 

Popper came clean out the side leaving a huge hole. And I'm always _very _carful so it was a SHOCK


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> That's what I thought!
> 
> Popper came clean out the side leaving a huge hole. And I'm always _very _carful so it was a SHOCK


 i'd have gone freaking bananas!!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> quite a busy month
> i am happy for you to score the Knot, it's very beautiful and definitely a keeper!


Thank you   I am so happy with it too!  I will definitely be wanting to add a couple more 
BTW...BV was never on my radar — then i happened upon your bag showcase a couple of months ago, your bags hooked me in, and i now have 2, with 2 arriving soon


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> zero in, zero out for me
> i did purchase a bag in Oct, but it has not yet arrived, and it's a BDay gift for my DH, who had absolutely crazy 2 weeks with pneumonia, got promoted at work, and will celebrate his BDay on 11th, i thought he deserved something special!
> I chose a BV messenger for him, hope he will love it!


great stats!  So sorry DH has been sick, wishing speedy recovery, and many congrats on his promo


----------



## Meta

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful pieces you got there!!





momasaurus said:


> Beauties!!!!
> Rouge Casaque is so wonderful. I love red bags (congrats to @Cookiefiend!)





Cookiefiend said:


> Oh Meta! These are beautiful and I love how you show them - lovely!


Thank you ladies for your kind words and everyone else for the likes. 

@ksuromax Sorry to hear about your DH. Hope he's on the mend!

@papertiger Murphy's law day! Sorry to hear about it.  Hope you have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Amazing reading stats! Congrats.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out. Although I have been on an SLG kick lately.
> I will proudly post my scarf stats: 0 in, 3 out, because this is the FIRST TIME EVER than the outs win!!! I won't share my year-to-date stats just yet. Gulp.


Awesome stats!  More outs than ins is always fabulous, even moreso with zero in


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> Oh boy  better add 4 MM bags to my ‘in’ column then
> 
> Ok, it just seems like there isn't much activity on the Ferra threads, and ive read on other threads folks commenting they are bags for old ladies lol...which i don’t get.  I think they are so classic and elegant, not at all ‘old lady’ bags!



Exactly. Bags that are hard to date will age well, undoubtedly like the ladies that carry them[/QUOTE]
Agreed, and agreed


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


Great stats!  Sorry to hear about the broken brooch and bag   But wonderful that each was replaced/repaired...and your made to order Gucci shirt sounds exciting, hope you will share once you’ve received it


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> yes, i got him the cervo one
> 2 fully zipped compartments and one magnet in between the zippered ones


That is very sharp looking.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


Oh no! Not fun! Hopefully everything will be repaired properly.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   I am so happy with it too!  I will definitely be wanting to add a couple more
> BTW...BV was never on my radar — then i happened upon your bag showcase a couple of months ago, your bags hooked me in, and i now have 2, with 2 arriving soon


soorryyy...


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> great stats!  So sorry DH has been sick, wishing speedy recovery, and many congrats on his promo


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Meta said:


> @ksuromax Sorry to hear about your DH. Hope he's on the mend!


thank you! 



dcooney4 said:


> That is very sharp looking.


and it ticks all his needs, too!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> soorryyy...


Well...it means more bags coming in lol   But....definitely happy you inspired me, as i am just loving BV


----------



## tenKrat

Meta said:


> Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw
> View attachment 4579291
> 
> Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw
> View attachment 4579293
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw
> View attachment 4579294
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4579295
> 
> 
> I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


I LOVE your dresses.  And the first one is a Zara!  There is no Zara store near me.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Well...it means more bags coming in lol   But....definitely happy you inspired me, as i am just loving BV


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I have been looking at bolides, @papertiger loves hers and a lot of people do as well. Why do you not use yours?
> 
> I do love the Drag - the color is amazing!
> 
> Yay!!
> I don't want to share my y-t-d stats on scarves… it's a little extreme.


My bolide is olive toile with rouge H. I like the colors, esp for fall. It holds a lot, and I have a cool strap for it. I really don't know why it's never the first bag I reach for....


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> What are the slgs stats ?


I bought a new Calvi in July and a new Bastia in August, so really not too bad. I have listed a Calvi as well. They satisfy my COLOR CRAVINGS!!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


So I've been away from this thread also and did not know about your THREE NEW H BAGS. Can you please bring me up to speed? So excited!
I thought Garden Partys were indestructible.


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   I am so happy with it too!  I will definitely be wanting to add a couple more
> BTW...BV was never on my radar — then i happened upon your bag showcase a couple of months ago, your bags hooked me in, and i now have 2, with 2 arriving soon


Oh, @ksuromax got me into BV as well!


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> Awesome stats!  More outs than ins is always fabulous, even moreso with zero in


Thank you. I am still kind of in shock.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Y’all know I was being stalked by The Ferragamo Studio Bag - it was on the header and the bottom ad space, and sometimes in the side!
> I had looked at it fairly extensively one afternoon and thought - huh! I kinda like that! Stalking commenced by google bots... then I actually said that I was considering it, maybe in the multi green, possibly in dark red. I looked at reviews - YouTube and tPF - even ‘talked’ to @ElainePG - all cementing the idea that it would be a winner.
> And it is!
> Ferragamo Studio Bag, Small
> View attachment 4577998
> 
> It’s beautiful. The red is called “Lipstick” and it’s a bright cheerful color, but it isn’t the glaring garish red that I don’t like. The leather is gorgeous and a lot like the Dior, but I think softer. Leather lined, has a small detachable pouch that I haven’t decided if I keep it in or not yet - it doesn’t get in the way and was a handy place to pop my phone into today. It’s big enough to fit all the necessities (and Mr Cookie’s wallet), not too heavy, has a shoulder strap - but that is not long enough for crossbody.
> I’m very happy with it, carried it today and we got sprinkled on - but no damages to the leather at all. Yay - it’s not fussy!
> View attachment 4577997
> 
> Action shot at the Nepresso store.


What a beautiful bag! I'm so glad that it's found a home in your purse closet. The color is incredible, and the design is really something special.'
Use in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Halloween !


Last year our doorbell didn't stop ringing, so this year we stocked up on giant-sized bags of candy.

And what happened last night? The doorbell rang… twice. 

Now there are giant-sized bags of candy in the freezer. I wonder how long they'll last?


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My Hermès
> Vespa - excellent summer bag and easy to carry!
> View attachment 4578645
> 
> Picotin Vibrato, 18 cm, Thalassa Blue - has the softest blue lining. For some reason I consider this a summer bag.
> View attachment 4578648
> 
> Drag 2, 32 cm in Rouge H. My first red beauty.
> View attachment 4578647
> 
> Kelly, sellier, 32 cm, Black Box from 1985.
> View attachment 4578646


How beautifully diverse your Hermès collection is, @Cookiefiend . And your Kelly simply glows. It looks amazing for… ahem… a middle-aged lady! Did you send it off for a spa treatment, or did you do it yourself?


----------



## ElainePG

Meta said:


> Kelly Retourne 25 in Black Chevre with brushed ghw
> View attachment 4579291
> 
> Kelly Retourne 25 in Bleu Electrique Swift with ghw
> View attachment 4579293
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Gold Togo with ghw
> View attachment 4579294
> 
> Kelly Retourne 28 in Rouge Casaque Clemence with ghw and mini Roulis in Rouge Casaque Evercolor with permabrass hw.
> View attachment 4579295
> 
> 
> I also have two Bolide 27s but as they're special orders (therefore quite distinguishable), I refrain from posting them on the forum.


Your photos (and, of course, your H bags) are incredible, @Meta . Thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> zero in, zero out for me
> i did purchase a bag in Oct, but it has not yet arrived, and it's a BDay gift for my DH, who had absolutely crazy 2 weeks with pneumonia, got promoted at work, and will celebrate his BDay on 11th, i thought he deserved something special!
> I chose a BV messenger for him, hope he will love it!


So sorry to hear that your DH got hit with pneumonia. That's a tricky illness to recover from… it can linger, even after you're technically "all better." I hope he's able to lay low for a while, expecially with his job promotion.

I'm sure he will love the BV messenger bag!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Amazing reading stats! Congrats.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out. Although I have been on an SLG kick lately.
> I will proudly post my scarf stats: 0 in, 3 out, *because this is the FIRST TIME EVER than the outs win!!!* I won't share my year-to-date stats just yet. Gulp.


YAY!!!


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Oh, @ksuromax got me into BV as well!


Ooohhh she is an enabler


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


I checked out the Gucci 1955 bag when DH and I were in San Francisco last (and a Gucci scarf happened… but that's a story for another day). It's a wonderful bag, but… drat… just a bit too small for my needs. Such a great vintage-y looking classic, though. 

The made-to-order shirt in the Flora print sounds beautiful! I had no idea that Gucci did made-to-order.

I do hope that nothing else breaks. Nice to know, though, that Hermes will do free repairs. Is that always the case, or were they able to spot a defect in your GP?


----------



## ElainePG

October Stats:
1 bag out (sold), 1 bag in (my birthday present… photo & details to follow in December)
0 SLGs out, 0 SLGs in
0 scarves out, 1 scarf in (the other part of my birthday present… and it's Gucci, not Hermès!)

I also have one MM bag on order, but I'm not going to count that one until it arrives. I count "in" bags once I see them in my closet. 
And I have two more bags out for consignment, but they haven't sold, so of course I'm not counting them.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Last year our doorbell didn't stop ringing, so this year we stocked up on giant-sized bags of candy.
> 
> And what happened last night? The doorbell rang… twice.
> 
> Now there are giant-sized bags of candy in the freezer. I wonder how long they'll last?


We had 312 kids...


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> We had 312 kids...


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


>


That’s not counting all of the dressed up adults out on the street too . We have a good neighbourhood for Halloween.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> October Stats
> 2 bags in. Mcm Klara Hobo and the Mz
> 5 bags Out
> 1 slgs in was a gift
> 1 slgs Out
> 0 sport/ travel in
> 3 sport/ travel Out


Your stats are outstanding dc! Way to go in October!



jbags07 said:


> Thank you   IMO the Studio bag is such a beautiful classic bag, and yet it does not seem to be a popular style?  Quality issues abound now with so many brands, but Ferra bags are still such amazing quality...if u do pull the trigger on one, i do think this is a bag that most would have no regrets after purchasing, plus i do think the classic nature has longevity....


Agreed, the Ferragamo Studio bag is beautiful. 



jbags07 said:


> I have a question regarding stats for bags ‘in’...does that refer to bags received in Oct or bags ordered but not yet received? I was naughty with Massaccesi last week
> 
> October Stats
> 5 bags in...BV Knot, BV Mosaico Laque leather tote, 3 Massaccesi bags (1 I listed for sale tho)
> 3 bags out...2 Kate Spade & 1 Frances Valentine
> 1 bag bought but returned...Gucci Blooms Boston Bag
> 1 slg in - YSL cardholder
> 2 LV straps in (for my Multi Pochette)
> 1 brooch in...Chanel lambskin CC chain brooch
> 8 bags currently listed for sale, but need to get busy and post more
> 
> Hmmmm....this is a great exercise...really made me see the reality of my overbuying....my first time doing it...more coming in than going out   Need to start shopping my own closet.....


Lots of movement/listed in October, are you going through a rebuild/revamp phase?



jbags07 said:


> Before I got to know brands like Balenciaga, Givenchy, etc for bags, Ferragamo has been popular here as an expensive brand along with LV, Gucci, BV and Prada.  Known for quality. But I think the market was more for ‘mature’ (lack of a better term) ladies. Or maybe elegant/sophisticated.
> 
> Counting totally depends on you. I count my MM orders when I pay for them.



Oh boy  better add 4 MM bags to my ‘in’ column then  

Ok, it just seems like there isn't much activity on the Ferra threads, and ive read on other threads folks commenting they are bags for old ladies lol...which i don’t get.  I think they are so classic and elegant, not at all ‘old lady’ bags![/QUOTE]
 When I first read your post I thought 4 million, whoa that’s a lot of bags!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> October stats -
> I inadvertently did the Wear the Least Worn twice - inadvertently because it just happened.
> I wore the *LV Pallas - 9 times* - which is more than I wore it last year for the entire year. I think I am really liking the fall colors right now and because it reads as a 'brown' bag to me - it goes really nicely with those colors.
> *Dior Be Dior - 4 times* - love the bag, but got behind on wears when I did the 4 bags for the whole month in September.
> *Hermes Drag 2 - 2 times* - I would have worn this more often but we had rain on those days.
> 
> *Purses in - 1, Purses out* - 0 - The purse in is the Ferragamo Studio bag (), but ZERO out. I listed another one too but it hasn't moved either. The donation pile is growing!
> *Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0* - One scarf was an HG - I finally found a Brides de Gala Finesse in mousseline - this design is perfect for moussie! The other was the result of sales goggles - it is cute though! I've listed one scarf; might list more - or they'll become Christmas presents!
> 
> Books read y-t-d - 22, started #23 today.


Congrats on your stats, especially your success with the challenges! I love that you’re reporting books, too.  Great month Cookie!



ksuromax said:


> zero in, zero out for me
> i did purchase a bag in Oct, but it has not yet arrived, and it's a BDay gift for my DH, who had absolutely crazy 2 weeks with pneumonia, got promoted at work, and will celebrate his BDay on 11th, i thought he deserved something special!
> I chose a BV messenger for him, hope he will love it!


Well done ksuromax. I can’t wait to see your recent purchase. Congrats to the DH on the promotion and upcoming bday. Pneumonia is no fun - my husband, 2 DS and I had pneumonia earlier this year. I hope the rest of your family stays healthy. Wishing your DH a full and speedy recovery and happy bday.



momasaurus said:


> I love challenges. Bring it!
> I am challenging myself to wear each H scarf in the order I bought them. Have gotten through 6 so far, and sold one already!
> Need purse challenges!


I love your scarf challenge momasaurus.


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> October Stats:
> 1 bag out (sold), 1 bag in (my birthday present… photo & details to follow in December)
> 0 SLGs out, 0 SLGs in
> 0 scarves out, 1 scarf in (the other part of my birthday present… and it's Gucci, not Hermès!)
> 
> I also have one MM bag on order, but I'm not going to count that one until it arrives. I count "in" bags once I see them in my closet.
> And I have two more bags out for consignment, but they haven't sold, so of course I'm not counting them.


Great stats!  Your bags are even  
I agree with counting mm bags when they appear   what did you order!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> We had 312 kids...


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Amazing reading stats! Congrats.
> Bags: 0 in, 0 out. Although I have been on an SLG kick lately.
> I will proudly post my scarf stats: 0 in, 3 out, because this is the FIRST TIME EVER than the outs win!!! I won't share my year-to-date stats just yet. Gulp.


Great job on Oct stats, especially on the scarf stats.



tenKrat said:


> My Sept-Oct stats:
> 2 bags in (both Massaccesi)
> 0 bags out
> 
> I’m still doing pretty good with rotating my bags practically every day. That was my primary bag goal for this year. Next year’s goal is I will allow myself to buy, at most, one bag a quarter. Less or zero would be even better, but I’m reaching for a more achievable goal, lol.


Well done tenKrat.



papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.


Good job on Oct stats papertiger. I’m sorry to hear about your brooch and Garden Party breaking, that is so annoying!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Your stats are outstanding dc! Way to go in October!
> 
> 
> Agreed, the Ferragamo Studio bag is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Lots of movement/listed in October, are you going through a rebuild/revamp phase?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy  better add 4 MM bags to my ‘in’ column then
> 
> Ok, it just seems like there isn't much activity on the Ferra threads, and ive read on other threads folks commenting they are bags for old ladies lol...which i don’t get.  I think they are so classic and elegant, not at all ‘old lady’ bags!


 When I first read your post I thought 4 million, whoa that’s a lot of bags! [/QUOTE]


  Lol u made me laugh at the 4 million bags   Sometimes it does feel that way lol....i am a bag hoarder 
My phase right now is ...still buying too much!  And trying to move bags out because i have too many....but also—-too many purchases were made before i started to understand my present bag needs...i am now figuring out what works for me much better...but the guilt of so many unused bags, new with tags, that will sell at a fraction of what i paid makes my grip on them tighten....


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> October Stats:
> 1 bag out (sold), 1 bag in (my birthday present… photo & details to follow in December)
> 0 SLGs out, 0 SLGs in
> 0 scarves out, 1 scarf in (the other part of my birthday present… and it's Gucci, not Hermès!)
> 
> I also have one MM bag on order, but I'm not going to count that one until it arrives. I count "in" bags once I see them in my closet.
> And I have two more bags out for consignment, but they haven't sold, so of course I'm not counting them.


Elaine, happy early or belated birthday . Congratulations on your wonderful October stats. I can’t believe your patience to wait until December to unwrap your new bag


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> What leather did you carry in the rain?
> My Bolide is currently on probation. I just don't use it. Do you have action pix of yours to inspire me?


Hi momasaurus,
You might have me confused with another person re: carrying in the rain? Sorry to hear you’re not using your Bolide. Here’s a pic of my Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence GHW. It has been rained on and snowed on and I’ve had no issues. My Bolide is in my top 5 most frequently carried list for 2019. It is easy to carry - handheld and with a shoulder strap. The colour goes easily with my wardrobe. It fits what I carry with extra room. I hope you rediscover the love with your Bolide momasaurus.


----------



## More bags

*October Update and YTD Stats*

Carried 16 bags in October
Least worn bags Challenge
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt - 2x
Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch - 1x, it snowed the day I planned to carry her the second time so she got tucked back into the closet

Read 31 books YTD
A few bags on my 30 Day Delayed Gratification list, this means I am mulling them over and I am in my cool off waiting period
*Oct* *Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD* *Stats*
Bags - 2 in, 2 out
SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


----------



## ksuromax

momasaurus said:


> Oh, @ksuromax got me into BV as well!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear that your DH got hit with pneumonia. That's a tricky illness to recover from… it can linger, even after you're technically "all better." I hope he's able to lay low for a while, expecially with his job promotion.
> 
> I'm sure he will love the BV messenger bag!


thank you, dear Elaine! 
we've met with this way too close for what we would like to, face to face i'd say, complication, strong(er) meds, drianage ofthe fluid from the left lung... it's a long story
And after all he's been through the recovery is slow and we will need to be VERY careful, at least in the first year, and go regular check-ups. 
But we will get over it  
i hope so, it's a great little bag that will be very handy during his short travels as he will be now visiting all smaller offices in the area


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Well done ksuromax. I can’t wait to see your recent purchase. Congrats to the DH on the promotion and upcoming bday. Pneumonia is no fun - my husband, 2 DS and I had pneumonia earlier this year. I hope the rest of your family stays healthy. Wishing your DH a full and speedy recovery and happy bday.


thank you very much, Dear!  
(LOOOVE you JdM!! )


----------



## essiedub

Hi all! I’ve been so busy trying to clear projects before the holidays so I’m way behind. Today, I felt I had to check in here as I’ve been caught up in the LV Christmas animation SLG craze. I wasn’t able to get anything but certainly not from lack of trying. Anyway, the site crashed today just as I was returned from PayPal to confirm order. So I never got the $550 pencil case that I couldn’t live without. It’s apparently, the new LV cum Hermes limited stock strategy. Ugh. Honestly I’m tired of this “please please take my money” game.  I have previously confessed to my SLG addiction ..clearly I have a problem..but isn’t this just to die for?  Ya ya I know...


----------



## Diva_k3000

I think we are bag twins—I also have a Henri Bendel spruce street crossbody!  I like it, but I don’t use it as much as I’d like—it’s too casual for to go with my work wardrobe.  It is a great bag for traveling and/or when you need to carry extras (water bottle, umbrella, etc.) and I took it to Cuba with me last year.





inkfade said:


> I'm going to do the least worn challenge, as every bag I own is crossbody style and I only own one earth-tone bag. I have a few in mind for my least worn:
> 
> -Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody
> -Alexander Wang Roxy hobo
> -Steven Alan Kate crossbody/backpack
> 
> There might be a couple more squirreled away in my bag box that were apparently so unimportant I forgot about them haha. Honestly, I am not looking forward to wearing the first two, since I know they don't really work with my needs--hence, my least worn. The third I mostly wear as a backpack when I want to be totally hands free, but I'm up for the challenge. Maybe I'll warm up to my least used bags a bit more, or discover I really just do not like them so I can be more confident when I eventually try to sell.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> So I've been away from this thread also and did not know about your THREE NEW H BAGS. Can you please bring me up to speed? So excited!
> I thought Garden Partys were indestructible.



I bought a Box Plume, my first Evie (that I'm wearing almost every day) and a Sikkim Double Sens.

Exactly, pretty shocking


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I checked out the Gucci 1955 bag when DH and I were in San Francisco last (and a Gucci scarf happened… but that's a story for another day). It's a wonderful bag, but… drat… just a bit too small for my needs. Such a great vintage-y looking classic, though. Would this bag potentially be for your birthday? Did you see the 1955 Bucket too, the Navy/Burgundy is enchanting. I must stop enabling, apologies.
> 
> The made-to-order shirt in the Flora print sounds beautiful! I had no idea that Gucci did made-to-order.
> 
> I do hope that nothing else breaks. Nice to know, though, that Hermes will do free repairs. Is that always the case, or were they able to spot a defect in your GP?



I'm sorry it was a little small. Did you also see the ring bag? Slightly bigger.

Gucci do a Made To Order on some items and and a Made to Measure on others in some of their flagship stores, mostly for men though. This was during a special event.

I think it's pretty embarrassing for H. Not exactly a wear and tear. They normally charge for repairs if its more an eventual thing or cosmetic.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Hi momasaurus,
> You might have me confused with another person re: carrying in the rain? Sorry to hear you’re not using your Bolide. Here’s a pic of my Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence GHW. It has been rained on and snowed on and I’ve had no issues. My Bolide is in my top 5 most frequently carried list for 2019. It is easy to carry - handheld and with a shoulder strap. The colour goes easily with my wardrobe. It fits what I carry with extra room. I hope you rediscover the love with your Bolide momasaurus.
> View attachment 4580233



Love this bag, colour and leather. So glad it's been so useful.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Congrats on your stats, especially your success with the challenges! I love that you’re reporting books, too.  Great month Cookie!
> 
> 
> Well done ksuromax. I can’t wait to see your recent purchase. Congrats to the DH on the promotion and upcoming bday. Pneumonia is no fun - my husband, 2 DS and I had pneumonia earlier this year. I hope the rest of your family stays healthy. Wishing your DH a full and speedy recovery and happy bday.
> 
> 
> I love your scarf challenge momasaurus.



OMG, that's awful. So glad they're all better, I wish the same for @ksuromax 's DH. My neighbour has also just had it and had to be hospitalised. I know how serious it can potentially be.


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> When I first read your post I thought 4 million, whoa that’s a lot of bags!




  Lol u made me laugh at the 4 million bags   Sometimes it does feel that way lol....i am a bag hoarder 
My phase right now is ...still buying too much!  And trying to move bags out because i have too many....but also—-too many purchases were made before i started to understand my present bag needs...i am now figuring out what works for me much better...but the guilt of so many unused bags, new with tags, that will sell at a fraction of what i paid makes my grip on them tighten....[/QUOTE]
-------
There is so much to learn about what we need and like and will use - sometimes it's expensive.  I'm pretty sure we have ALL been there. See if you can let go of the guilt, though. It just doesn't help. You are already smarter and more savvy.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Hi momasaurus,
> You might have me confused with another person re: carrying in the rain? Sorry to hear you’re not using your Bolide. Here’s a pic of my Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence GHW. It has been rained on and snowed on and I’ve had no issues. My Bolide is in my top 5 most frequently carried list for 2019. It is easy to carry - handheld and with a shoulder strap. The colour goes easily with my wardrobe. It fits what I carry with extra room. I hope you rediscover the love with your Bolide momasaurus.
> View attachment 4580233


Now this is really pretty!!!
I love Etain and don't have a single item in this color. Hm....
I think my Bolide is just too big. It's a 37.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I bought a Box Plume, my first Evie (that I'm wearing almost every day) and a Sikkim Double Sens.
> 
> Exactly, pretty shocking


Without pix, it didn't happen. LOL.
BOX PLUME!!!!
Can you link me to your reveals?


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I bought a new Calvi in July and a new Bastia in August, so really not too bad. I have listed a Calvi as well. They satisfy my COLOR CRAVINGS!!


Not bad at all.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> October Stats:
> 1 bag out (sold), 1 bag in (my birthday present… photo & details to follow in December)
> 0 SLGs out, 0 SLGs in
> 0 scarves out, 1 scarf in (the other part of my birthday present… and it's Gucci, not Hermès!)
> 
> I also have one MM bag on order, but I'm not going to count that one until it arrives. I count "in" bags once I see them in my closet.
> And I have two more bags out for consignment, but they haven't sold, so of course I'm not counting them.


These are not bad stats.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> We had 312 kids...


We had 0 and heavy rain.


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> When I first read your post I thought 4 million, whoa that’s a lot of bags!




  Lol u made me laugh at the 4 million bags   Sometimes it does feel that way lol....i am a bag hoarder 
My phase right now is ...still buying too much!  And trying to move bags out because i have too many....but also—-too many purchases were made before i started to understand my present bag needs...i am now figuring out what works for me much better...but the guilt of so many unused bags, new with tags, that will sell at a fraction of what i paid makes my grip on them tighten....[/QUOTE]
I understand this. I am still struggling with this but slowly doing much better. Every time you a bag take a picture of it and keep it in an album on your phone till you have pictures of them all. I try to look at these photos before I buy something new so I have less overlapping bags. If I like what I am about to purchase more I put the old one up for sale or give it to someone.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *October Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in October
> Least worn bags Challenge
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt - 2x
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch - 1x, it snowed the day I planned to carry her the second time so she got tucked back into the closet
> 
> Read 31 books YTD
> A few bags on my 30 Day Delayed Gratification list, this means I am mulling them over and I am in my cool off waiting period
> *Oct* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Great stats! You just reminded me I forgot to add a pile of books to my list. I have been giving them to my mom as soon as I finish them.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Without pix, it didn't happen. LOL.
> BOX PLUME!!!!
> Can you link me to your reveals?




Ha ha, of course!

June Evie https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-evelyne.102006/page-631 post 9463

April Plume 28 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-me-your-plumes-an-ode.458832/page-67#post-33038584 post 993

September DS Maxi  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-double-sens.562619/page-97 post 1455


----------



## Meta

tenKrat said:


> I LOVE your dresses.  And the first one is a Zara!  There is no Zara store near me.


Thank you  The first dress is from last year though. Is there ZARA online where you are?  


ElainePG said:


> Your photos (and, of course, your H bags) are incredible, @Meta . Thank you for the eye candy.


You're too kind.  Thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

Meta said:


> Thank you  The first dress is from last year though. Is there ZARA online where you are?


Yes, but I prefer to shop in brick and mortar stores for clothes like dresses, skirts, blouses, so I can feel the fabric, check the stitching, etc.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Lol u made me laugh at the 4 million bags   Sometimes it does feel that way lol....i am a bag hoarder
> My phase right now is ...still buying too much!  And trying to move bags out because i have too many....but also—-too many purchases were made before i started to understand my present bag needs...i am now figuring out what works for me much better...but the guilt of so many unused bags, new with tags, that will sell at a fraction of what i paid makes my grip on them tighten....


-------
There is so much to learn about what we need and like and will use - sometimes it's expensive.  I'm pretty sure we have ALL been there. See if you can let go of the guilt, though. It just doesn't help. You are already smarter and more savvy.[/QUOTE]

Someone has just joined the Gucci forum with over 700 Gucci vintage bags. That could be more than the Gucci Museo. They certainly look museum quality. Made me feel so much better about my 'little' collection of around just 40 LOL.


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> zero in, zero out for me
> i did purchase a bag in Oct, but it has not yet arrived, and it's a BDay gift for my DH, who had absolutely crazy 2 weeks with pneumonia, got promoted at work, and will celebrate his BDay on 11th, i thought he deserved something special!
> I chose a BV messenger for him, hope he will love it!


I’m glad your DH has recovered well.  Great bag to celebrate his promotion and birthday!!


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> I’m glad your DH has recovered well.  Great bag to celebrate his promotion and birthday!!


thank you, dear MSD!


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Lol u made me laugh at the 4 million bags   Sometimes it does feel that way lol....i am a bag hoarder
> My phase right now is ...still buying too much!  And trying to move bags out because i have too many....but also—-too many purchases were made before i started to understand my present bag needs...i am now figuring out what works for me much better...but the guilt of so many unused bags, new with tags, that will sell at a fraction of what i paid makes my grip on them tighten....


-------
There is so much to learn about what we need and like and will use - sometimes it's expensive.  I'm pretty sure we have ALL been there. See if you can let go of the guilt, though. It just doesn't help. You are already smarter and more savvy.[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the kind and encouraging words   So glad i found this thread, its not only encouraging but definitely inspiring...the approach you all take really forces one to examine ones bag collection and usage....


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> Lol u made me laugh at the 4 million bags   Sometimes it does feel that way lol....i am a bag hoarder
> My phase right now is ...still buying too much!  And trying to move bags out because i have too many....but also—-too many purchases were made before i started to understand my present bag needs...i am now figuring out what works for me much better...but the guilt of so many unused bags, new with tags, that will sell at a fraction of what i paid makes my grip on them tighten....


I understand this. I am still struggling with this but slowly doing much better. Every time you a bag take a picture of it and keep it in an album on your phone till you have pictures of them all. I try to look at these photos before I buy something new so I have less overlapping bags. If I like what I am about to purchase more I put the old one up for sale or give it to someone.[/QUOTE]



Thats a great idea to catalog your bag collection with phone photos....will definitely start doing this, thank you for the suggestion


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> -------
> There is so much to learn about what we need and like and will use - sometimes it's expensive.  I'm pretty sure we have ALL been there. See if you can let go of the guilt, though. It just doesn't help. You are already smarter and more savvy.



Someone has just joined the Gucci forum with over 700 Gucci vintage bags. That could be more than the Gucci Museo. They certainly look museum quality. Made me feel so much better about my 'little' collection of around just 40 LOL.[/QUOTE]



Wow   700 Gucci bags!  That is indeed a museum, going to head over later to check this out!
But i understand how this happens lol. Until about 4 years ago i collected mainly vintage bags and my collection grew to about 500 bags   When we moved i Donated/batch sold to a local etsy seller around 200-250 bags i think...the rest are in boxes in my attic until i decide which to sell/keep/donate from those that remain....i have no idea how many ‘new’ bags ive bought in the last 4-5 years...but i probably have at least 250 bags, in addition to those in the attic    I really want to try to sell or donate at least 100 bags this winter if i can...


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Hi momasaurus,
> You might have me confused with another person re: carrying in the rain? Sorry to hear you’re not using your Bolide. Here’s a pic of my Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence GHW. It has been rained on and snowed on and I’ve had no issues. My Bolide is in my top 5 most frequently carried list for 2019. It is easy to carry - handheld and with a shoulder strap. The colour goes easily with my wardrobe. It fits what I carry with extra room. I hope you rediscover the love with your Bolide momasaurus.
> View attachment 4580233




Love your Bolide...its a beautiful color and such a classic style


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> *October Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in October
> Least worn bags Challenge
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt - 2x
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch - 1x, it snowed the day I planned to carry her the second time so she got tucked back into the closet
> 
> Read 31 books YTD
> A few bags on my 30 Day Delayed Gratification list, this means I am mulling them over and I am in my cool off waiting period
> *Oct* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out




Your stats are fabulous!  Especially the 0 in    and 31 books read this year is amazing


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> Someone has just joined the Gucci forum with over 700 Gucci vintage bags. That could be more than the Gucci Museo. They certainly look museum quality. Made me feel so much better about my 'little' collection of around just 40 LOL.





Wow   700 Gucci bags!  That is indeed a museum, going to head over later to check this out!
But i understand how this happens lol. Until about 4 years ago i collected mainly vintage bags and my collection grew to about 500 bags   When we moved i Donated/batch sold to a local etsy seller around 200-250 bags i think...the rest are in boxes in my attic until i decide which to sell/keep/donate from those that remain....i have no idea how many ‘new’ bags ive bought in the last 4-5 years...but i probably have at least 250 bags, in addition to those in the attic    I really want to try to sell or donate at least 100 bags this winter if i can...[/QUOTE]


Something is wrong with quotes


He posted on the Vintage Info thread if you'd like to see just a handful. Maybe he is the Gucci Museo !!!!

OK, you make me feel so much better too LOL, and I have two houses and DH still complains.

When we moved about 5 years ago I also sold lots and then kept going on a one in one out basis. My out pile is still there but no designer names except a Westwood. I haven't sold any for a long time so buying 3 this year is very naughty. It's more Edwardian and Art Deco wedding dresses going, Very hard market atm, let's hope it picks up soon.

I haven't sold a single Gucci bag ever. I gave my niece one, a Jackie, but I have another Bouvier. I inherited quite a few. I also have a parisol/umbrella that my Gucci SA is obsessed with. Never sold an H bag either. Can't imagine trusting someone for so much money, scary stuff.


----------



## ksuromax

x-mas season officially open here!  
i've had my first chocolate Santa today


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> thank you very much, Dear!
> (LOOOVE you JdM!! )


Thanks for the JdM love, it’s one of my favourite 90s in my scarf wardrobe!



papertiger said:


> Love this bag, colour and leather. So glad it's been so useful.


Thank you papertiger 



papertiger said:


> OMG, that's awful. So glad they're all better, I wish the same for @ksuromax 's DH. My neighbour has also just had it and had to be hospitalised. I know how serious it can potentially be.


Thanks for your kind words. I hope your neighbour is on the mend, too.



momasaurus said:


> Lol u made me laugh at the 4 million bags   Sometimes it does feel that way lol....i am a bag hoarder
> My phase right now is ...still buying too much!  And trying to move bags out because i have too many....but also—-too many purchases were made before i started to understand my present bag needs...i am now figuring out what works for me much better...but the guilt of so many unused bags, new with tags, that will sell at a fraction of what i paid makes my grip on them tighten....
> -------
> There is so much to learn about what we need and like and will use - sometimes it's expensive.  I'm pretty sure we have ALL been there. See if you can let go of the guilt, though. It just doesn't help. You are already smarter and more savvy.


Beautifully worded momasaurus- @jbags07 yes, we all have been there, and now you’re on this thread and we’re learning from each other and trying to improve. I know I’ve learned a lot from my pocket friends.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Now this is really pretty!!!
> I love Etain and don't have a single item in this color. Hm....
> I think my Bolide is just too big. It's a 37.


Thank you 



dcooney4 said:


> Great stats! You just reminded me I forgot to add a pile of books to my list. I have been giving them to my mom as soon as I finish them.


Yay, on clearing out the books and even better for passing them to your mom!



papertiger said:


> Ha ha, of course!
> 
> June Evie https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-evelyne.102006/page-631 post 9463
> 
> April Plume 28 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-me-your-plumes-an-ode.458832/page-67#post-33038584 post 993
> 
> September DS Maxi  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-double-sens.562619/page-97 post 1455


Beautiful jewels you’ve added to your collection. Thanks for sharing! I’m wishing for/waiting for the perfect Plume 28 to walk into my life  I adore yours papertiger!


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> Love your Bolide...its a beautiful color and such a classic style





jbags07 said:


> Your stats are fabulous!  Especially the 0 in    and 31 books read this year is amazing


Thanks for your kind words jbags07! Good luck to you on achieving all your goals.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Yay, on clearing out the books and even better for passing them to your mom!
> 
> 
> Beautiful jewels you’ve added to your collection. Thanks for sharing! I’m wishing for/waiting for the perfect Plume 28 to walk into my life  I adore yours papertiger!



Thank you  

Both the Plume and DS were unplanned for this year but very welcome additions. I would have wanted another Plume and a DS Maxi sometime and these were perfect colours for me (as you may know my other Plume is bright) so I considered it fate and went with the amazing opportunities.  

I hope your Plume 28 comes to you soon. I love mine very much and can totally recommend.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Both the Plume and DS were unplanned for this year but very welcome additions. I would have wanted another Plume and a DS Maxi sometime and these were perfect colours for me (as you may know my other Plume is bright) so I considered it fate and went with the amazing opportunities.
> 
> I hope your Plume 28 comes to you soon. I love mine very much and can totally recommend.


Thanks for the Plume endorsement papertiger. I have a number of bags on my “sometime” list. I am glad you got your perfect colours and were open to fate.


----------



## jbags07

He posted on the Vintage Info thread if you'd like to see just a handful. Maybe he is the Gucci Museo !!!!

OK, you make me feel so much better too LOL, and I have two houses and DH still complains.

When we moved about 5 years ago I also sold lots and then kept going on a one in one out basis. My out pile is still there but no designer names except a Westwood. I haven't sold any for a long time so buying 3 this year is very naughty. It's more Edwardian and Art Deco wedding dresses going, Very hard market atm, let's hope it picks up soon.

I haven't sold a single Gucci bag ever. I gave my niece one, a Jackie, but I have another Bouvier. I inherited quite a few. I also have a parisol/umbrella that my Gucci SA is obsessed with. Never sold an H bag either. Can't imagine trusting someone for so much money, scary stuff.[/QUOTE]


.......................................................

Going to head to Gucci to  check his bags out after this.....your Gucci collection sounds wonderful too   The parisol sounds lovely!  And very sweet that you gifted your niece a Gucci bag....she must have been thrilled    ......

  moving, especially downsizing is always a good push to eliminate bags and other stuff...i really like what you did with the one in one out after your move....setting boundaries and building discipline is something i need to do .....

selling tho has become difficult....and selling high value bags on your own is too risky, and resellers are not really offering fair prices from what i’ve read...unless you are not liking any of your H bags, hold onto them....imo   I don’t have any H, but i will not sell any of my premier bags...not worth the loss....a friend sold a new Ferragamo bag awhile back on ebay....paypal now has a 180 day return policy  ....   a week before the 180 days were up, the buyer forced a return through paypal...the bag was well used and abused in that 6 months....so she is basically out her new bag , and out the money.....


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> x-mas season officially open here!
> i've had my first chocolate Santa today



 A gal after my own heart...i go after the chocolate covered marshmallow santas myself


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Thanks for your kind words jbags07! Good luck to you on achieving all your goals.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> We had 0 and heavy rain.


Well that's no fun. Although you get to eat the candy.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> x-mas season officially open here!
> i've had my first chocolate Santa today


What are the boxes with the elephant on them?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> What are the boxes with the elephant on them?


chocolates with filling, Encore
elephant is only for deco purposes, nothing to do with the contents


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, of course!
> 
> June Evie https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-evelyne.102006/page-631 post 9463
> 
> April Plume 28 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-me-your-plumes-an-ode.458832/page-67#post-33038584 post 993
> 
> September DS Maxi  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-double-sens.562619/page-97 post 1455


These are gorgeous, as I expected. Such lovely choices. I am a sucker for box, and that chocolate Plume looks so yummy. I need a Plume...
How are you enjoying them all, especially the Double Sens?


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> -------
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Someone has just joined the Gucci forum with over 700 Gucci vintage bags. That could be more than the Gucci Museo. They certainly look museum quality. Made me feel so much better about my 'little' collection of around just 40 LOL.


OK, this should make us all feel better! Does anyone here have more than 700 bags?


----------



## msd_bags

@Sparkletastic here is the strap drop of my small Raven.  More or less 13”.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> These are gorgeous, as I expected. Such lovely choices. I am a sucker for box, and that chocolate Plume looks so yummy. I need a Plume...
> How are you enjoying them all, especially the Double Sens?



I love this little Box bag but try never to wear if it looks like rain. It's a total joy in this colour. 

I've been wearing the Evie almost every day. I've been shopping at H for myself for 10 years and only just wanted one now. Blame it on the new ghw. I always wear a crossbody, I suppose I had to wait till I needed a new one. My Loewe cosmetic bag acts as a organiser.

The DS Maxi I've used a lot too. I use its dustbag as a liner to protect the inside. I used the Etain for the last days of Summer and now it feels better using the Black. It's only 5cm larger than the 45cm version but I need that extra for travel. The DS does not look good overstuffed. Love the CW too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> @Sparkletastic here is the strap drop of my small Raven.  More or less 13”.
> View attachment 4581205


Thank you!  One more question. Would this hold normal daily items (wallet, etc.) as well as a light sweater or shawl?


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!  One more question. Would this hold normal daily items (wallet, etc.) as well as a light sweater or shawl?


Normal daily items - yes. Depends on the “lightness” of the sweater or shawl, though.  My AMQ scarf that is modal and silk blend (50-50 blend?) and roughly 120cm x 100cm (?) fits easily with my other daily stuff. Hope this helps!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> chocolates with filling, Encore
> elephant is only for deco purposes, nothing to do with the contents


I feel cheated, the chocolates should be elephant-shaped


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> OK, this should make us all feel better! Does anyone here have more than 700 bags?


Gives me anxiety just thinking about it...


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> We had 312 kids...


Eeeeeeeeek! Now that's scary! Scary than a skeleton, and a bat, and a little green gnome, all rolled into one! 

Even more scary would have been running out of candy. Did you have enough?


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Great stats!  Your bags are even
> I agree with counting mm bags when they appear   what did you order!


I ordered a Luna, which I believe is new this year. I took a chance, because there weren't many photos on the MM threads. This will be my first MM bag. Marco is so delightful to work with!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, happy early or belated birthday . Congratulations on your wonderful October stats. *I can’t believe your patience* to wait until December to unwrap your new bag


Early, not belated… my birthday is at the end of December. But no, I'm not a patient person. I'm definitely carrying the bag in advance of the Big Day. I'm just not posting the photo of it (and the scarf) here until December!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Hi momasaurus,
> You might have me confused with another person re: carrying in the rain? Sorry to hear you’re not using your Bolide. Here’s a pic of my Etain Bolide 31 in Clemence GHW. It has been rained on and snowed on and I’ve had no issues. My Bolide is in my top 5 most frequently carried list for 2019. It is easy to carry - handheld and with a shoulder strap. The colour goes easily with my wardrobe. It fits what I carry with extra room. I hope you rediscover the love with your Bolide momasaurus.
> View attachment 4580233


Your Bolide is a beautiful color. And I'm your twin on the JdlM scarf!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *October Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in October
> Least worn bags Challenge
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap - 2x
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt - 2x
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch - 1x, it snowed the day I planned to carry her the second time so she got tucked back into the closet
> 
> Read 31 books YTD
> A few bags on my 30 Day Delayed Gratification list, this means I am mulling them over and I am in my cool off waiting period
> *Oct* *Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD* *Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


These are terrific stats, @morebags . I just love the idea of a Delayed Gratification List! If I'd had one of these 6 years ago, I would have saved myself a lot of churn in my collection.


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> Hi all! I’ve been so busy trying to clear projects before the holidays so I’m way behind. Today, I felt I had to check in here as I’ve been caught up in the LV Christmas animation SLG craze. I wasn’t able to get anything but certainly not from lack of trying. Anyway, the site crashed today just as I was returned from PayPal to confirm order. So I never got the $550 pencil case that I couldn’t live without. It’s apparently, the new LV cum Hermes limited stock strategy. Ugh. Honestly I’m tired of this “please please take my money” game.  I have previously confessed to my SLG addiction ..clearly I have a problem..but isn’t this just to die for?  Ya ya I know...
> 
> View attachment 4580279


If I carried pencils or pens in my handbag, I would have waited on line a really long time for this!

So… what are you going to do with the $550 you "saved"?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I'm sorry it was a little small. *Did you also see the ring bag? Slightly bigger.*
> 
> Gucci do a Made To Order on some items and and a Made to Measure on others in some of their flagship stores, mostly for men though. This was during a special event.
> 
> I think it's pretty embarrassing for H. Not exactly a wear and tear. They normally charge for repairs if its more an eventual thing or cosmetic.


The size is perfect, but the strap is too short. I didn't try it on in the boutique, but the site showed the strap drop as about 9 inches, which definitely couldn't be carried cross body, and even as a shoulder bag wouldn't work. It would have to be hand-carried. Such a shame, because I loved everything else about it.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> The size is perfect, but the strap is too short. I didn't try it on in the boutique, but the site showed the strap drop as about 9 inches, which definitely couldn't be carried cross body, and even as a shoulder bag wouldn't work. It would have to be hand-carried. Such a shame, because I loved everything else about it.



One of the nice things about the 1955 is of course the adjustable strap. Keep an eye out for what's to come because when bags prove popular Gucci usually start to do different sizes.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I feel cheated, the chocolates should be elephant-shaped


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Now this is really pretty!!!
> I love Etain and don't have a single item in this color. Hm....
> I think my Bolide is just too big. It's a 37.



My Bolides are both 37 (H now has shrunk them at 35cm). The wedge shape makes me thank goodness they're that size.  Of course mine are very structured and @More bags Bolide is a bit more forgiving. 

Have you taken it out recently?


----------



## essiedub

ElainePG said:


> If I carried pencils or pens in my handbag, I would have waited on line a really long time for this!
> 
> So… what are you going to do with the $550 you "saved"?


I have a really soft spot for pencil cases..I had them as a child (Ok all my life) I keep threatening to post my SLGs here so you can all see the state of my problem..but too embarrassing.

As to this piece...I’m still trying to get it ...checking a few times a day. Per website this morning, SF union square had one prior to opening but I’m not in the mood to get there to find that it has been sold. The actual stores don’t answer the phones so it’s routed to the main 800LV number, who then send an email to the store with my contact info. The store may or may not call me ..so far, they have not.  It’s really an inadequate system.  My sister who is a serious LV devotee had a direct line to her SA..but that SA has since left. Such a bummer.  Remarkably, no SA has picked her up. She is such an easy sell and spends thousands per month. She has serious issues but that’s another story


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> One of the nice things about the 1955 is of course the adjustable strap. Keep an eye out for what's to come because when bags prove popular Gucci usually start to do different sizes.


Hmmmmmm… next year's b'day present???


----------



## ElainePG

essiedub said:


> I have a really soft spot for pencil cases..I had them as a child (Ok all my life) I keep threatening to post my SLGs here so you can all see the state of my problem..but too embarrassing.
> 
> As to this piece...I’m still trying to get it ...checking a few times a day. Per website this morning, SF union square had one prior to opening but I’m not in the mood to get there to find that it has been sold. The actual stores don’t answer the phones so it’s routed to the main 800LV number, who then send an email to the store with my contact info. The store may or may not call me ..so far, they have not.  It’s really an inadequate system.  My sister who is a serious LV devotee had a direct line to her SA..but that SA has since left. Such a bummer.  Remarkably, no SA has picked her up. She is such an easy sell and spends thousands per month. She has serious issues but that’s another story


Yes, I've noticed this about the LV boutique (at least the one in Union Square). You can't call an SA directly, you have to call the 800 number, and then your request goes off into never-never land. Unlike Gucci, where I've had very good personal phone calls and chats with my SA. (And, therefore, spent more $$$, so I don't see why boutiques are so secretive with their direct lines!)


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Eeeeeeeeek! Now that's scary! Scary than a skeleton, and a bat, and a little green gnome, all rolled into one!
> 
> Even more scary would have been running out of candy. Did you have enough?


Yup we prepped for 360 based on last year. I am currently finishing up the Tootsie Rolls .


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I ordered a Luna, which I believe is new this year. I took a chance, because there weren't many photos on the MM threads. This will be my first MM bag. Marco is so delightful to work with!


Oohh...i love the shape of the Luna....did you see @tenKrat ’s Luna pix?  She always takes great bag pix   Marco is wonderful to work with! And his bags are beautiful...every time he comes out with ‘special’ leathers, i can’t resist....i hope you will love your bag, and i look foward to your reveal when you receive it


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Oohh...i love the shape of the Luna....did you see @tenKrat ’s Luna pix?  She always takes great bag pix   Marco is wonderful to work with! And his bags are beautiful...every time he comes out with ‘special’ leathers, i can’t resist....i hope you will love your bag, and i look foward to your reveal when you receive it


Yes, I did see her photos... they pushed me over the edge! 

I’ll definitely post pix when it arrives.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> I have a really soft spot for pencil cases..I had them as a child (Ok all my life) I keep threatening to post my SLGs here so you can all see the state of my problem..but too embarrassing.
> 
> As to this piece...I’m still trying to get it ...checking a few times a day. Per website this morning, SF union square had one prior to opening but I’m not in the mood to get there to find that it has been sold. The actual stores don’t answer the phones so it’s routed to the main 800LV number, who then send an email to the store with my contact info. The store may or may not call me ..so far, they have not.  It’s really an inadequate system.  My sister who is a serious LV devotee had a direct line to her SA..but that SA has since left. Such a bummer.  Remarkably, no SA has picked her up. She is such an easy sell and spends thousands per month. She has serious issues but that’s another story



Your sister should ask fo VIP Customer Liaison. It sounds like she deserves it. Or she could have a word with the SM at her regular store and ask his/her recommendation for a new SA to work with. Her buying history has muscle. Or she could join us here and enjoy what she has already. 

Good luck with the pencil case. Do you have a picture or link, it sounds adorable?


----------



## muchstuff

Unless I've lost track we're showcasing Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacobs and Rebecca Minkoff this week.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My only offering for this week. LV LockMe II BB in noir w/shw.

This is my most worn bag ever yet it looks pristine except for tiny bits of tarnish at the turn lock that only I can see because I’m super particular. LOL! Some of you who have been on the thread for a while know I anguished over spending so much for this relatively little bag. I’m so glad I did! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I feel like I “should” own more Louis Vuitton. The quality is good and I do really like some of their all leather bags. It’s just that the bags I like are almost but not quite for me. Like the Capucccines. Love it! But they’re heavy.   So, I’m keeping my eyes peeled. Maybe another will pop into my collection at some point.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Hi all! I’ve been so busy trying to clear projects before the holidays so I’m way behind. Today, I felt I had to check in here as I’ve been caught up in the LV Christmas animation SLG craze. I wasn’t able to get anything but certainly not from lack of trying. Anyway, the site crashed today just as I was returned from PayPal to confirm order. So I never got the $550 pencil case that I couldn’t live without. It’s apparently, the new LV cum Hermes limited stock strategy. Ugh. Honestly I’m tired of this “please please take my money” game.  I have previously confessed to my SLG addiction ..clearly I have a problem..but isn’t this just to die for?  Ya ya I know...
> 
> View attachment 4580279


This is cute - I hope you're able to find one!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> Now this is really pretty!!!
> I love Etain and don't have a single item in this color. Hm....
> I think my Bolide is just too big. It's a 37.


I hope you'll try pulling it out again, as @papertiger asked. In cooler months I seem to have extras to put in my bag - gloves, cashmere scarf, toque (that is a woolen hat, for those of you non Canadians )



ElainePG said:


> Your Bolide is a beautiful color. And I'm your twin on the JdlM scarf!


Thank you Elaine and also I noticed your new avatar with said scarf - lovely!



ElainePG said:


> These are terrific stats, @morebags . I just love the idea of a Delayed Gratification List! If I'd had one of these 6 years ago, I would have saved myself a lot of churn in my collection.


 You have a beautiful collection - I love how you keep it fresh and still have many beautiful and useful bags.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week. LV LockMe II BB in noir w/shw.
> 
> This is my most worn bag ever yet it looks pristine except for tiny bits of tarnish at the turn lock that only I can see because I’m super particular. LOL! Some of you who have been on the thread for a while know I anguished over spending so much for this relatively little bag. I’m so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582368
> 
> I feel like I “should” own more Louis Vuitton. The quality is good and I do really like some of their all leather bags. It’s just that the bags I like are almost but not quite for me. Like the Capucccines. Love it! But they’re heavy.   So, I’m keeping my eyes peeled. Maybe another will pop into my collection at some point.


Great bag, I checked out this bag after seeing pics of yours and I recall it had great leather.


----------



## papertiger

Yippee, for once I can say 1 OUT. Took an old, heavy leather briefcase to the charity shop along with a pair of Kurt Geiger sandals.

I could have sold it but would have taken an entire day to clean and polish and forever to find the right buyer so I just let it go. Lovely saddle leather, hope someone appreciates it. 

Also sold my white mink jacket on *Bay and will send it off tomorrow. Slightly sad as my mother bought it for me but I've hardly worn it. 

More good news. I found my huge carved amber and silver pendant. There's one on first dibbs for a ridiculous amount of money (10 X its worth) but seeing it up there made me furious with myself for not knowing where it was. My mother bought me that too and I'm definitely keeping. 

Carrying black Gucci Horse-bit Chain clutch today. You probably can't tell in this pic but it's quite long (36cm). Really been feeling a clutch vibe recently. Sorry pic's also big.


----------



## dcooney4

This week I have quite a few . 
Marc by Marc Jacobs Domo Grommets Biker backpack 
LV Toilette 
LV Petite Bucket 
LV Speedy 30
LV pouchette that I added a Mautto Long strap as LV doesn’t make one long enough. 
Marc Jacobs small backpack 
LV pap 30
I sold or gave away quite a few of my LV‘s this year. I don’t have any more Rebecca Minkoff‘s at the moment.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week. LV LockMe II BB in noir w/shw.
> 
> This is my most worn bag ever yet it looks pristine except for tiny bits of tarnish at the turn lock that only I can see because I’m super particular. LOL! Some of you who have been on the thread for a while know I anguished over spending so much for this relatively little bag. I’m so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582368
> 
> I feel like I “should” own more Louis Vuitton. The quality is good and I do really like some of their all leather bags. It’s just that the bags I like are almost but not quite for me. Like the Capucccines. Love it! But they’re heavy.   So, I’m keeping my eyes peeled. Maybe another will pop into my collection at some point.


It’s gorgeous! 


papertiger said:


> Yippee, for once I can say 1 OUT. Took an old, heavy leather briefcase to the charity shop along with a pair of Kurt Geiger sandals.
> 
> I could have sold it but would have taken an entire day to clean and polish and forever to find the right buyer so I just let it go. Lovely saddle leather, hope someone appreciates it.
> 
> Also sold my white mink jacket on *Bay and will send it off tomorrow. Slightly sad as my mother bought it for me but I've hardly worn it.
> 
> More good news. I found my huge carved amber and silver pendant. There's one on first dibbs for a ridiculous amount of money (10 X its worth) but seeing it up there made me furious with myself for not knowing where it was. My mother bought me that too and I'm definitely keeping.
> 
> Carrying black Gucci Horse-bit Chain clutch today. You probably can't tell in this pic but it's quite long (36cm). Really been feeling a clutch vibe recently. Sorry pic's also big.


Heh - I like the big pictures - I can see them! This is really cute! 
I camp,Evelyn understand that it’s easier to just let it go... there’s a whole movie with that theme! 
Glad you found the pendant - that would be heart breaking to lose.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Great bag, I checked out this bag after seeing pics of yours and I recall it had great leather.


Yes! The chewy leather is one of my favorite aspects of the bag. I actually want one of these in red. I’ve jut been stopping myself as my current two red bags don’t get enough wear to justify a third. 


papertiger said:


> Yippee, for once I can say 1 OUT. Took an old, heavy leather briefcase to the charity shop along with a pair of Kurt Geiger sandals.
> 
> I could have sold it but would have taken an entire day to clean and polish and forever to find the right buyer so I just let it go. Lovely saddle leather, hope someone appreciates it.
> 
> Also sold my white mink jacket on *Bay and will send it off tomorrow. Slightly sad as my mother bought it for me but I've hardly worn it.
> 
> More good news. I found my huge carved amber and silver pendant. There's one on first dibbs for a ridiculous amount of money (10 X its worth) but seeing it up there made me furious with myself for not knowing where it was. My mother bought me that too and I'm definitely keeping.
> 
> Carrying black Gucci Horse-bit Chain clutch today. You probably can't tell in this pic but it's quite long (36cm). Really been feeling a clutch vibe recently. Sorry pic's also big.


Congrats on the one out and in finding your pendant! 

I understand on your fur. I don’t wear my furs as much as I used too.  But I think I’m my case, a lot of that is because I’m in a warmer city.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Yippee, for once I can say 1 OUT. Took an old, heavy leather briefcase to the charity shop along with a pair of Kurt Geiger sandals.
> 
> I could have sold it but would have taken an entire day to clean and polish and forever to find the right buyer so I just let it go. Lovely saddle leather, hope someone appreciates it.
> 
> Also sold my white mink jacket on *Bay and will send it off tomorrow. Slightly sad as my mother bought it for me but I've hardly worn it.
> 
> More good news. I found my huge carved amber and silver pendant. There's one on first dibbs for a ridiculous amount of money (10 X its worth) but seeing it up there made me furious with myself for not knowing where it was. My mother bought me that too and I'm definitely keeping.
> 
> Carrying black Gucci Horse-bit Chain clutch today. You probably can't tell in this pic but it's quite long (36cm). Really been feeling a clutch vibe recently. Sorry pic's also big.


I just love the oversized hardware on this clutch. Is it from a recent season, or is it an older design? To me, it has more of an 80s or 90s vibe. Big hardware, big hair, big shoulder pads...


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This week I have quite a few .
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Domo Grommets Biker backpack
> LV Toilette
> LV Petite Bucket
> LV Speedy 30
> LV pouchette that I added a Mautto Long strap as LV doesn’t make one long enough.
> Marc Jacobs small backpack
> LV pap 30
> I sold or gave away quite a few of my LV‘s this year. I don’t have any more Rebecca Minkoff‘s at the moment.


This is a great collection.


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week. LV LockMe II BB in noir w/shw.
> 
> This is my most worn bag ever yet it looks pristine except for tiny bits of tarnish at the turn lock that only I can see because I’m super particular. LOL! Some of you who have been on the thread for a while know I anguished over spending so much for this relatively little bag. I’m so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582368
> 
> I feel like I “should” own more Louis Vuitton. The quality is good and I do really like some of their all leather bags. It’s just that the bags I like are almost but not quite for me. Like the Capucccines. Love it! But they’re heavy.   So, I’m keeping my eyes peeled. Maybe another will pop into my collection at some point.


This is a beautiful and very elegant bag


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> Yippee, for once I can say 1 OUT. Took an old, heavy leather briefcase to the charity shop along with a pair of Kurt Geiger sandals.
> 
> I could have sold it but would have taken an entire day to clean and polish and forever to find the right buyer so I just let it go. Lovely saddle leather, hope someone appreciates it.
> 
> Also sold my white mink jacket on *Bay and will send it off tomorrow. Slightly sad as my mother bought it for me but I've hardly worn it.
> 
> More good news. I found my huge carved amber and silver pendant. There's one on first dibbs for a ridiculous amount of money (10 X its worth) but seeing it up there made me furious with myself for not knowing where it was. My mother bought me that too and I'm definitely keeping.
> 
> Carrying black Gucci Horse-bit Chain clutch today. You probably can't tell in this pic but it's quite long (36cm). Really been feeling a clutch vibe recently. Sorry pic's also big.


Yay! On the bag and sandals you moved out   And on the mink...sounds lovely but if you don’t wear it, best to let it go....

Your amber pendent sounds beautiful, happy for you that you found it. What a relief it must have been. I know the feeling...i ‘lost’ my mothers diamond for 4 years....

Gorgeous clutch  love those long ones!


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> This week I have quite a few .
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Domo Grommets Biker backpack
> LV Toilette
> LV Petite Bucket
> LV Speedy 30
> LV pouchette that I added a Mautto Long strap as LV doesn’t make one long enough.
> Marc Jacobs small backpack
> LV pap 30
> I sold or gave away quite a few of my LV‘s this year. I don’t have any more Rebecca Minkoff‘s at the moment.


Beautiful selection   I especially love the bucket! Band of course your Speedy


----------



## jbags07

Question for this weeks bags...in regard to LV, to include slg’s? Or no slg’s? Thank u


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I love this little Box bag but try never to wear if it looks like rain. It's a total joy in this colour.
> 
> I've been wearing the Evie almost every day. I've been shopping at H for myself for 10 years and only just wanted one now. Blame it on the new ghw. I always wear a crossbody, I suppose I had to wait till I needed a new one. My Loewe cosmetic bag acts as a organiser.
> 
> The DS Maxi I've used a lot too. I use its dustbag as a liner to protect the inside. I used the Etain for the last days of Summer and now it feels better using the Black. It's only 5cm larger than the 45cm version but I need that extra for travel. The DS does not look good overstuffed. Love the CW too.


Thanks for taking the time to elaborate. All so interesting.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> My Bolides are both 37 (H now has shrunk them at 35cm). The wedge shape makes me thank goodness they're that size.  Of course mine are very structured and @More bags Bolide is a bit more forgiving.
> 
> Have you taken it out recently?


I'm away at the moment, but promise to try to use it soon! Before Thanksgiving.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Question for this weeks bags...in regard to LV, to include slg’s? Or no slg’s? Thank u


I don't have a problem looking at SLGs...


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Yippee, for once I can say 1 OUT. Took an old, heavy leather briefcase to the charity shop along with a pair of Kurt Geiger sandals.
> 
> I could have sold it but would have taken an entire day to clean and polish and forever to find the right buyer so I just let it go. Lovely saddle leather, hope someone appreciates it.
> 
> Also sold my white mink jacket on *Bay and will send it off tomorrow. Slightly sad as my mother bought it for me but I've hardly worn it.
> 
> More good news. I found my huge carved amber and silver pendant. There's one on first dibbs for a ridiculous amount of money (10 X its worth) but seeing it up there made me furious with myself for not knowing where it was. My mother bought me that too and I'm definitely keeping.
> 
> Carrying black Gucci Horse-bit Chain clutch today. You probably can't tell in this pic but it's quite long (36cm). Really been feeling a clutch vibe recently. Sorry pic's also big.


Congratulations on your outs - the briefcase and the mink. I understand the sadness of letting go of a gift from your mom. Earlier this year I sold some jewelry that was gifted to me from two wonderful aunts. I never wore the pieces - 24 K yellow gold and not my style. I took the money from selling these items and bought pieces I wear more frequently and I think of my two aunts when I wear those pieces. Could you turn the mink sale money into something you’d wear more frequently and think about your mom when you put that item on?
How wonderful you found the pendant! Congrats! Also, great clutch, it looks like it fits comfortably in your hand. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> This week I have quite a few .
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Domo Grommets Biker backpack
> LV Toilette
> LV Petite Bucket
> LV Speedy 30
> LV pouchette that I added a Mautto Long strap as LV doesn’t make one long enough.
> Marc Jacobs small backpack
> LV pap 30
> I   or gave away quite a few of my LV‘s this year. I don’t have any more Rebecca Minkoff‘s at the moment.


Great pics! I like your red MbMJ backpack.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I don't have a problem looking at SLGs...


  I find LV slg’s to be addictive lol....its a new habit...thankfully LV almost never has any available! Keeps me outta trouble   Ok, will post my bits tomro....


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your outs - the briefcase and the mink. I understand the sadness of letting go of a gift from your mom. Earlier this year I sold some jewelry that was gifted to me from two wonderful aunts. I never wore the pieces - 24 K yellow gold and not my style. I took the money from selling these items and bought pieces I wear more frequently and I think of my two aunts when I wear those pieces. Could you turn the mink sale money into something you’d wear more frequently and think about your mom when you put that item on?
> How wonderful you found the pendant! Congrats! Also, great clutch, it looks like it fits comfortably in your hand. Thanks for sharing the pic.


I think its a wonderful tribute to your aunts that you purchased pieces more suited to you....and now their pieces are with people who will love and use them


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Unless I've lost track we're showcasing Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacobs and Rebecca Minkoff this week.


Thanks @muchstuff 
Here is my Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> I think its a wonderful tribute to your aunts that you purchased pieces more suited to you....and now their pieces are with people who will love and use them


Thanks for your kind words jbags07! Yes, that’s exactly how I feel about the two bracelets I purchased, putting them on is a tribute to my aunts compared with the older jewelry sitting in a drawer not seeing the light of day. Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> Yay! On the bag and sandals you moved out   And on the mink...sounds lovely but if you don’t wear it, best to let it go....
> 
> Your amber pendent sounds beautiful, happy for you that you found it. What a relief it must have been. I know the feeling...i ‘lost’ my mothers diamond for 4 years....
> 
> Gorgeous clutch  love those long ones!



Thank you

And I'm so happy happy for you, you found your mother's diamond.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your outs - the briefcase and the mink. I understand the sadness of letting go of a gift from your mom. Earlier this year I sold some jewelry that was gifted to me from two wonderful aunts. I never wore the pieces - 24 K yellow gold and not my style. I took the money from selling these items and bought pieces I wear more frequently and I think of my two aunts when I wear those pieces. Could you turn the mink sale money into something you’d wear more frequently and think about your mom when you put that item on?
> How wonderful you found the pendant! Congrats! Also, great clutch, it looks like it fits comfortably in your hand. Thanks for sharing the pic.



That's always the dilemma isn't it. I'm sure your aunts would understand. I think it's lovely you're wearing the newer pieces. 

IIt's not a good time to sell real fur. Everyone's we wearing fake fur that are terrible for the environment but vintage mink is going cheap. But fur needs looking after and white mink more than others. It's so pretty I already regret it but it's a headache to keep too and I feel equally bad with it just sitting there and I had fully intended to use it..  The money is going towards a new stove wood burning stove. Not as glamorous but needed as we have new regulations where we live.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jbags07 said:


> Question for this weeks bags...in regard to LV, to include slg’s? Or no slg’s? Thank u


SLG’s, other accessories, shoes and even clothes are always welcome!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> That's always the dilemma isn't it. I'm sure your aunts would understand. I think it's lovely you're wearing the newer pieces.
> 
> IIt's not a good time to sell real fur. Everyone's we wearing fake fur that are terrible for the environment but vintage mink is going cheap. But fur needs looking after and white mink more than others. It's so pretty I already regret it but it's a headache to keep too and I feel equally bad with it just sitting there and I had fully intended to use it..  The money is going towards a new stove wood burning stove. Not as glamorous but needed as we have new regulations where we live.


Thanks for your kind words papertiger. 
Do you have a picture of yourself wearing the mink or can you take one? Even if you no longer have the fur, you’ll have the memory of the gift and perhaps a picture as well. Ha ha, and a practical purchase in your new wood burning stove - May you be warm and toasty this winter and many more winters!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This is a great collection.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Yippee, for once I can say 1 OUT. Took an old, heavy leather briefcase to the charity shop along with a pair of Kurt Geiger sandals.
> 
> I could have sold it but would have taken an entire day to clean and polish and forever to find the right buyer so I just let it go. Lovely saddle leather, hope someone appreciates it.
> 
> Also sold my white mink jacket on *Bay and will send it off tomorrow. Slightly sad as my mother bought it for me but I've hardly worn it.
> 
> More good news. I found my huge carved amber and silver pendant. There's one on first dibbs for a ridiculous amount of money (10 X its worth) but seeing it up there made me furious with myself for not knowing where it was. My mother bought me that too and I'm definitely keeping.
> 
> Carrying black Gucci Horse-bit Chain clutch today. You probably can't tell in this pic but it's quite long (36cm). Really been feeling a clutch vibe recently. Sorry pic's also big.


Great job on getting things out. So glad you found your pendant.


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful selection   I especially love the bucket! Band of course your Speedy


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great pics! I like your red MbMJ backpack.


Thanks


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thanks @muchstuff
> Here is my Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> View attachment 4582701


Love the color!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Thanks @muchstuff
> Here is my Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> View attachment 4582701



Your MJ looks like a fab colour, is it metallic or just really saturated?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> This week I have quite a few .
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Domo Grommets Biker backpack
> LV Toilette
> LV Petite Bucket
> LV Speedy 30
> LV pouchette that I added a Mautto Long strap as LV doesn’t make one long enough.
> Marc Jacobs small backpack
> LV pap 30
> I sold or gave away quite a few of my LV‘s this year. I don’t have any more Rebecca Minkoff‘s at the moment.



Fabulous collection, something for almost every occasion


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Love the color!


Thank you. 


papertiger said:


> Your MJ looks like a fab colour, is it metallic or just really saturated?


Thanks papertiger, the colour is really saturated and not metallic.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My 3 Louis Vuitton’s
The Pallas and Musette Tango. The Pallas briefly fell out of favor last year - I didn’t wear it very often and it had a tiny break in the edge coat on the handle and I just can’t tolerate that. This thread informed me that I could get that repaired - I had no idea! So I took it back in December, and picked it up in April - with brand new handles. I put a shaper/organizer thingy in it and now I’m much happier. The Musette rarely gets used and is one the purses listed - I really hope it sells. It’s a nice small purse, I just don’t carry it anymore. 


Then my black beauty with the most awesome lining!  Lock Me Bucket Noir.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Cookiefiend said:


> Ok, it just seems like there isn't much activity on the Ferra threads, and ive read on other threads folks commenting they are bags for old ladies lol...which i don’t get.  I think they are so classic and elegant, not at all ‘old lady’ bags!


Let's say 'Elegant and Sophisticated' ladies…  I like that much more!
There isn't much activity on the Ferragamo threads, especially purse-wise, I noticed that when I bought my vintage Sofia. [/QUOTE]

It's funny how people's perceptions of a style change--quilted Chanels are also a timeless, elegant bag, and I remember when people derided those as old lady bags. Obviously that's not the case anymore, so maybe Ferrgamo's time will come again soon!



papertiger said:


> @Cookiefiend 's mention of my name attached to Bolides brought me here. A Bolide (or Plume) would be the only 2 H bags I'd actually consider buying an exotic version in.
> 
> I'm so behind, I don't even know what we're supposed to be doing.
> 
> My stats for this month are
> Bags
> 0 in
> 0 out
> 
> As you know I was bad last month. I've bought 3 H bags this year and that's 2 more than I planned. Totally in love with a silver lizard Gucci Dionysus this AW and also their new Navy webstripe 1955 bag. I really need not to, but wow, both are really beautiful (thinking my gal @Sparkletastic would appreciate the silver Dionysus too.)
> 
> But I did sell a dress on *bay. DH bought it for my birthday 2 years ago but I was never fond of the dusty lavender colour on me or the fabric. The deal was I could sell it but he's keep the money. I's still rather have the space so it was still OK with me.  I ordered a Made to Order Flora Gucci shirt instead which will be with me before Christmas.
> 
> I had a weird day this week. After work I went to pickup my replacement Gucci silver and enamel brooch (the other one broke on the way to an event) and even before I reached work my Hermes Garden Party broke. Detour to Hermesbefore Gucci (happily they've agreed to repair for free). Goodness knows what will go wrong on the day I go to pick up my GP.



Hope your week since has been calamity-free! I just can't believe you had two breakages in such a short time, especially one being a GP!

By the way, I just love all the items you share/discuss--your closet sounds like a beautiful place!



Sparkletastic said:


> My only offering for this week. LV LockMe II BB in noir w/shw.
> 
> This is my most worn bag ever yet it looks pristine except for tiny bits of tarnish at the turn lock that only I can see because I’m super particular. LOL! Some of you who have been on the thread for a while know I anguished over spending so much for this relatively little bag. I’m so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582368
> 
> I feel like I “should” own more Louis Vuitton. The quality is good and I do really like some of their all leather bags. It’s just that the bags I like are almost but not quite for me. Like the Capucccines. Love it! But they’re heavy.   So, I’m keeping my eyes peeled. Maybe another will pop into my collection at some point.



The LockMe is such a lovely bag 

I am an avid LV fan, but the Capucines is definitely not a bag for everyone.  Apologies if I've said this to you before, but it is HEAVY and sizes above the BB don't necessarily keep their shape. I also like LV leather, though, so I'm sure another of "your" LVs will come along!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> Let's say 'Elegant and Sophisticated' ladies…  I like that much more!
> There isn't much activity on the Ferragamo threads, especially purse-wise, I noticed that when I bought my vintage Sofia.
> 
> It's funny how people's perceptions of a style change--quilted Chanels are also a timeless, elegant bag, and I remember when people derided those as old lady bags. Obviously that's not the case anymore, so maybe Ferrgamo's time will come again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your week since has been calamity-free! I just can't believe you had two breakages in such a short time, especially one being a GP!
> 
> By the way, I just love all the items you share/discuss--your closet sounds like a beautiful place!
> 
> 
> 
> The LockMe is such a lovely bag
> 
> I am an avid LV fan, but the Capucines is definitely not a bag for everyone.  Apologies if I've said this to you before, but it is HEAVY and sizes above the BB don't necessarily keep their shape. I also like LV leather, though, so I'm sure another of "your" LVs will come along!


Thanks for the compliment. I didn’t know that larger Capucines didn’t hold their shape.   I also liked the City Steamer and would probably buy one today if the offered a smaller size in this combo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I’m typically NOT a fan of LV canvas but I need one bag to wear with brown boots or sandals and I think an LV mono bag would be perfect as I could wear it with just about anything in the brown / beige or even blue color range. The black trim would also ease my angst with wear mono with black. And I have a ton of black in my wardrobe.  But, I’d happily buy and wear the bag without the black if it were just mono.

And, I had the same thought about Ferragamo / Chanel that you did. Chanel was (and for some still is) considered a dowdy bag. All it takes is some celebutants to start wearing a bag and suddenly it’s back. Same thing happened with the Dior Saddle. They introduced it, got stars to wear it and now it’s hot. 

That’s why I play with fashion. I like being fashionable but I will always put my own twist on it. 

(Side note:  I’ve been wondering if my C flaps look dated now. We all have a weird thought now and then.)


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Thanks @muchstuff
> Here is my Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> View attachment 4582701


The color is incredible


----------



## jbags07

My one and only Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## jbags07

Marc Jacobs....the Softshot 21 is the best bag...a great casual/errands bag...the other ones i never use and should probably let go of....


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583362
> 
> My one and only Rebecca Minkoff


Very cute!


----------



## jbags07

I’ve only recently caught the LV bug....i love my Speedy and one in DE will join my growing collection soon....the NF should have been purchased in GM to use while traveling....would have been more functional for me....i bought this MM  in Sept and have yet to use her


----------



## jbags07

Lots of mixed opinions on the Multi Pochette on TPF...i did not buy it because of the instagram hype, but because this is a very versatile set and can be used in so many different ways....i love it and have been using it more than any of my other bags....and i picked up 4 straps to use with it too


----------



## jbags07

Some slg’s from the Giant collection


----------



## jbags07

More slg’s.


----------



## jbags07

Picked this up recently too....most days i use small bags but i would like to add a few medium size LV bags too....


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Very cute!


Thank you


----------



## Sparkletastic

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583362
> 
> My one and only Rebecca Minkoff


What a happy looking bag.


----------



## Annabel Lee

@Sparkletastic, here's my thoughts on the Capucines MM size in another thread and its drawbacks. Mine is a terrific shade of purple, and it's one of the few bags I just didn't want to put down when I was looking at it in store, but it's very much a "travel by car" bag and not too useful for lugging around.


Annabel Lee said:


> I don't have an exact weight for my Capucines MM, but I can tell you right now that it's heavy. It's definitely heavier than canvas, and it may well be my heaviest bag.
> 
> I love my Capucines, but I have a couple cautions, as I just don't think this bag is for everyone. One is obviously the weight. Two is that it has a center divider, so it doesn't hold as much as it looks like it should. And three is the way that leather starts to slouch and relax over time. If you like it as a very structured bag, just know that it may not look like that in a few years time (see my links below of preowned bags--I find this very typical). Which leads to four, which is that the resale value is very poor.
> 
> If you love the Capucines, I do think the BB is a better option for most people.
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...Q-kp5TlOcH6bandZcGBjN5LTgpj7o7EoaAhZLEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...3-EDfneU0d7pUI9fNHQa23c8os45s4d8aAslNEALw_wcB





Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I didn’t know that larger Capucines didn’t hold their shape.   I also liked the City Steamer and would probably buy one today if the offered a smaller size in this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m typically NOT a fan of LV canvas but I need one bag to wear with brown boots or sandals and I think an LV mono bag would be perfect as I could wear it with just about anything in the brown / beige or even blue color range. The black trim would also ease my angst with wear mono with black. And I have a ton of black in my wardrobe.  But, I’d happily buy and wear the bag without the black if it were just mono.
> 
> And, I had the same thought about Ferragamo / Chanel that you did. Chanel was (and for some still is) considered a dowdy bag. All it takes is some celebutants to start wearing a bag and suddenly it’s back. Same thing happened with the Dior Saddle. They introduced it, got stars to wear it and now it’s hot.
> 
> That’s why I play with fashion. I like being fashionable but I will always put my own twist on it.
> 
> (Side note:  I’ve been wondering if my C flaps look dated now. We all have a weird thought now and then.)



I hadn't seen the monogram City Steamer, before, but that is really sharp! I also really like the combo WITH black, but I've found the monogram pattern matches most browns well--it has a way of cheating the eye.

I'm with you on trends--there are some that will just never look "right," on me (including the saddle bag). I don't want my style to be dated, but it does need to reflect my actual taste.

I personally never think of C flaps as dated, but as with so many things, it's all about how you wear it.



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583362
> 
> My one and only Rebecca Minkoff



So cute!


----------



## pianolize

Hi Everyone! 

I reeeeally need to re-activate myself on this thread! I've just been so overwhelmed this year with Too Much Stuff. (Work-wise, AND closet-wise!!!) 

Though I just broke down and bought some clearance bags I'd had my eye on, I'm hoping to stick to my closet for the remainder of this year! I *thought* I was looking for a "plain" black wk the tote, but what on Earth am I thinking. In the meantime, the PERFECT bags showed up- as soon as I inspect them I'll return the first one I bought in sale-panic!

MJ: I acquired a beautiful navy (blue sea?/burgundy lined) Mini Grind this past spring, but haven't carried it yet since it's (to me) not a summer bag.  The work bags I need to be larger, so haven't needed it yet! I've actually bought/returned this identical bag twice already for this reason. 

I have carried my fuchsia Natasha crossbody- I just recently learned (duh?!) that stashing a small CB into a larger bag totally works! (How have I not realized this?!)

I do have 2 baby Aidan Qs which are still in packing boxes. Another reason this thread is great for me! I don't want to live my life with my things trapped in boxes! 

My favorite wk bag this past spring was a MJ, but I've carried it so often that I needed a color change! It's raspberry...


----------



## tenKrat

I have a few LVs...


----------



## tenKrat

My other LVs


----------



## tenKrat

More LVs.


----------



## tenKrat

And I will just stop right here...


----------



## Sparkletastic

@tenKrat I love your LV collection. You’ve got the perfect blend of styles and mix of canvas with leather. Kudos!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Annabel Lee said:


> @Sparkletastic, here's my thoughts on the Capucines MM size in another thread and its drawbacks. Mine is a terrific shade of purple, and it's one of the few bags I just didn't want to put down when I was looking at it in store, but it's very much a "travel by car" bag and not too useful for lugging around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen the monogram City Steamer, before, but that is really sharp! I also really like the combo WITH black, but I've found the monogram pattern matches most browns well--it has a way of cheating the eye.
> 
> I'm with you on trends--there are some that will just never look "right," on me (including the saddle bag). I don't want my style to be dated, but it does need to reflect my actual taste.
> 
> I personally never think of C flaps as dated, but as with so many things, it's all about how you wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


I’ll search for your post.  And I agree on the C flaps. It’s funny, I’m 5’8” and saw myself in a pic with my red jumbo and it looked so big on my frame. But, then I see my 5’ tall daughter wear it and she looks great. Sometimes I think our eye is just silly. Lol!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My 3 Louis Vuitton’s
> The Pallas and Musette Tango. The Pallas briefly fell out of favor last year - I didn’t wear it very often and it had a tiny break in the edge coat on the handle and I just can’t tolerate that. This thread informed me that I could get that repaired - I had no idea! So I took it back in December, and picked it up in April - with brand new handles. I put a shaper/organizer thingy in it and now I’m much happier. The Musette rarely gets used and is one the purses listed - I really hope it sells. It’s a nice small purse, I just don’t carry it anymore.
> View attachment 4583056
> 
> Then my black beauty with the most awesome lining!  Lock Me Bucket Noir.
> View attachment 4583057


Lovely LVs - I love the contrast pink on your Lock Me Bucket.



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583362
> 
> My one and only Rebecca Minkoff


So pretty!



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583363
> 
> Marc Jacobs....the Softshot 21 is the best bag...a great casual/errands bag...the other ones i never use and should probably let go of....


I like all the sporty straps.



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583369
> 
> 
> I’ve only recently caught the LV bug....i love my Speedy and one in DE will join my growing collection soon....the NF should have been purchased in GM to use while traveling....would have been more functional for me....i bought this MM  in Sept and have yet to use her


Classics!



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583385
> 
> More slg’s.


Wow, cool SLGs and straps. Which ones do you use most often?


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> @Sparkletastic, here's my thoughts on the Capucines MM size in another thread and its drawbacks. Mine is a terrific shade of purple, and it's one of the few bags I just didn't want to put down when I was looking at it in store, but it's very much a "travel by car" bag and not too useful for lugging around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't seen the monogram City Steamer, before, but that is really sharp! I also really like the combo WITH black, but I've found the monogram pattern matches most browns well--it has a way of cheating the eye.
> 
> I'm with you on trends--there are some that will just never look "right," on me (including the saddle bag). I don't want my style to be dated, but it does need to reflect my actual taste.
> 
> I personally never think of C flaps as dated, but as with so many things, it's all about how you wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


Excellent Capucines MM Review - thank you @Annabel Lee I love the leather just not a fan of the weight.



tenKrat said:


> I have a few LVs...
> View attachment 4583475
> 
> View attachment 4583476
> 
> View attachment 4583478





tenKrat said:


> My other LVs
> View attachment 4583479
> 
> View attachment 4583480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583482


 gorgeous LVs tenKrat, amazing eye candy! Do you still have your Doras?


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> What a happy looking bag.


Thank you   I think its those flower cutouts


----------



## jbags07

So pretty!


I like all the sporty straps.


Classics!


Wow, cool SLGs and straps. Which ones do you use most often?[/QUOTE]

Thank you   ...i use my LV slg’s constantly since i’ve acquired them over the last few months....i hardly use my other brands now....if i use a  bigger bag i use the wallet, if using smaller bags i remove my DL and a couple of cards and use my cardcase...i love the key case, best purchase — keeps keys from scratching the insides of nice bags... and the pochettes are great for lipstick, stainstick, tissue pack, hand sanitizer...i do want to add the toiletry 15 and 19 but they are never available   Straps, i mix them up a lot for my MP, and Speedy....depending on the outfit i like to mix it up with straps......that pink and green strap tho...love it with my MP and with Speedy!


----------



## jbags07

@tenKrat !  You have an amazing , amazing LV collection....the bags dreams are made of...a well rounded and versatile collection too


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Thanks @muchstuff
> Here is my Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> View attachment 4582701


What a terrific color!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My 3 Louis Vuitton’s
> The Pallas and Musette Tango. The Pallas briefly fell out of favor last year - I didn’t wear it very often and it had a tiny break in the edge coat on the handle and I just can’t tolerate that. This thread informed me that I could get that repaired - I had no idea! So I took it back in December, and picked it up in April - with brand new handles. I put a shaper/organizer thingy in it and now I’m much happier. The Musette rarely gets used and is one the purses listed - I really hope it sells. It’s a nice small purse, I just don’t carry it anymore.
> View attachment 4583056
> 
> Then my black beauty with the most awesome lining!  Lock Me Bucket Noir.
> View attachment 4583057


I'm glad you were able to get the Pallas repaired. Good to know that LV stands by their products. The Musette is awfully cute, but if you don't carry it, makes sense to pass it along to someone who will love it.
And the LockMe Bucket… what can I say???


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583362
> 
> My one and only Rebecca Minkoff


That is *darling*! Is it a clutch?


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I have a few LVs...
> View attachment 4583475
> 
> View attachment 4583476
> 
> View attachment 4583478


That rainbow-ish one (is it an Alma?) is incredible! Was it a limited edition?


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> More LVs.
> View attachment 4583488
> 
> View attachment 4583489
> 
> View attachment 4583490


This top one was the special… um… was it called Kabuki? Something like that? It's great!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific color!


Thank you Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

My Marc Jacobs collection…

Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha, plum:



Marc Jacobs Large Single, bluette:



Marc Jacobs 54 Mini, flame red:



Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae, red, white, and black sequins on leather:


----------



## ElainePG

Now that I've put my LV Capucines BB up for consignment (sigh), I have one LV bag to show…

LV Montaigne BB, empreinte leather, marine rouge:


----------



## ElainePG

I used to own a lot of Rebecca Minkoff bags, but I'm down to just this little MAB Mini Tote. It's a handy size for tossing in a wallet, phone, and car keys, especially if I'm going for a bay walk!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This week I have quite a few .
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Domo Grommets Biker backpack
> LV Toilette
> LV Petite Bucket
> LV Speedy 30
> LV pouchette that I added a Mautto Long strap as LV doesn’t make one long enough.
> Marc Jacobs small backpack
> LV pap 30
> I sold or gave away quite a few of my LV‘s this year. I don’t have any more Rebecca Minkoff‘s at the moment.


I miss your red epi Speedy!  Cute MJ backpacks!


Cookiefiend said:


> My 3 Louis Vuitton’s
> The Pallas and Musette Tango. The Pallas briefly fell out of favor last year - I didn’t wear it very often and it had a tiny break in the edge coat on the handle and I just can’t tolerate that. This thread informed me that I could get that repaired - I had no idea! So I took it back in December, and picked it up in April - with brand new handles. I put a shaper/organizer thingy in it and now I’m much happier. The Musette rarely gets used and is one the purses listed - I really hope it sells. It’s a nice small purse, I just don’t carry it anymore.
> View attachment 4583056
> 
> Then my black beauty with the most awesome lining!  Lock Me Bucket Noir.
> View attachment 4583057


This bucket bag is so sharp looking! 


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583362
> 
> My one and only Rebecca Minkoff


Sooo cute!


tenKrat said:


> And I will just stop right here...
> View attachment 4583494
> 
> View attachment 4583495
> 
> View attachment 4583497


Very nice and well rounded collection tenKrat!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> My Marc Jacobs collection…
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha, plum:
> View attachment 4583596
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single, bluette:
> View attachment 4583597
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs 54 Mini, flame red:
> View attachment 4583598
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae, red, white, and black sequins on leather:
> View attachment 4583599


Love your red 54 and the sequined bag!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My Marc Jacobs collection…
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha, plum:
> View attachment 4583596
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single, bluette:
> View attachment 4583597
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs 54 Mini, flame red:
> View attachment 4583598
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae, red, white, and black sequins on leather:
> View attachment 4583599





ElainePG said:


> Now that I've put my LV Capucines BB up for consignment (sigh), I have one LV bag to show…
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, empreinte leather, marine rouge:
> View attachment 4583606





ElainePG said:


> I used to own a lot of Rebecca Minkoff bags, but I'm down to just this little MAB Mini Tote. It's a handy size for tossing in a wallet, phone, and car keys, especially if I'm going for a bay walk!
> 
> View attachment 4583616


Wonderful saturated colours in these bag pics! I like your plum Natasha!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Fabulous collection, something for almost every occasion


Thanks. There are quite a few less than last year but I kept my favorites.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My 3 Louis Vuitton’s
> The Pallas and Musette Tango. The Pallas briefly fell out of favor last year - I didn’t wear it very often and it had a tiny break in the edge coat on the handle and I just can’t tolerate that. This thread informed me that I could get that repaired - I had no idea! So I took it back in December, and picked it up in April - with brand new handles. I put a shaper/organizer thingy in it and now I’m much happier. The Musette rarely gets used and is one the purses listed - I really hope it sells. It’s a nice small purse, I just don’t carry it anymore.
> View attachment 4583056
> 
> Then my black beauty with the most awesome lining!  Lock Me Bucket Noir.
> View attachment 4583057


That lock me is gorgeous. I love bucket shaped bags.


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583363
> 
> Marc Jacobs....the Softshot 21 is the best bag...a great casual/errands bag...the other ones i never use and should probably let go of....


Great cross body bags and backpack.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> And I will just stop right here...
> View attachment 4583494
> 
> View attachment 4583495
> 
> View attachment 4583497


Amazing collection! I love that you are not afraid of color. I am trying to work more color into my collection.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I used to own a lot of Rebecca Minkoff bags, but I'm down to just this little MAB Mini Tote. It's a handy size for tossing in a wallet, phone, and car keys, especially if I'm going for a bay walk!
> 
> View attachment 4583616


I never realized your had so much color in your collection too! Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I miss your red epi Speedy!  Cute MJ backpacks!
> 
> This bucket bag is so sharp looking!
> 
> Sooo cute!
> 
> Very nice and well rounded collection tenKrat!


My red epi speedy is happily living with my daughter.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> @tenKrat I love your LV collection. You’ve got the perfect blend of styles and mix of canvas with leather. Kudos!!!!





jbags07 said:


> @tenKrat !  You have an amazing , amazing LV collection....the bags dreams are made of...a well rounded and versatile collection too





ElainePG said:


> That rainbow-ish one (is it an Alma?) is incredible! Was it a limited edition?





msd_bags said:


> Very nice and well rounded collection tenKrat!





dcooney4 said:


> Amazing collection! I love that you are not afraid of color. I am trying to work more color into my collection.


Thank you, ladies!  I have a few more to post later.

@ElainePG, the rainbow Alma BB is from the 2017 Cruise Collection. My bag is the Tropical Vert Bleu colorway. There was a second colorway in pink and purple shades.

@dcooney4, funny you comment about my love for color because in the last two years, I’ve purchased bags mostly in neutrals. Lately, I’ve been buying a few bright, colored bags again, from Massaccesi. Now I have a good balance of bright, colored bags and neutral bags in my collection.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> This top one was the special… um… was it called Kabuki? Something like that? It's great!


You are right, Elaine, the WOC is from the 2018 Kabuki collection.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> My Marc Jacobs collection…
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha, plum:
> View attachment 4583596
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single, bluette:
> View attachment 4583597
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs 54 Mini, flame red:
> View attachment 4583598
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae, red, white, and black sequins on leather:
> View attachment 4583599


I love your Tweed MJ.  I love all of your jewel colored bags.


----------



## tenKrat

@Cookiefiend, I’ve always admired the LV Epi bucket in black with fuchsia trim and lining. One of the best color combinations on a bag.


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> I find LV slg’s to be addictive lol....its a new habit...thankfully LV almost never has any available! Keeps me outta trouble   Ok, will post my bits tomro....


LV SLGs work best for me. I love the wallets. But, the SLG I love best is actually a very boring, very functional one—-the key cles.


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> My red epi speedy is happily living with my daughter.


Lol, I wondered what happened to your red Epi Speedy...I’m glad it’s getting the love from your daughter.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My Marc Jacobs collection…
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha, plum:
> View attachment 4583596
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single, bluette:
> View attachment 4583597
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs 54 Mini, flame red:
> View attachment 4583598
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae, red, white, and black sequins on leather:
> View attachment 4583599



These are definitely your colours and the LV and RM too


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> More LVs.
> View attachment 4583488
> 
> View attachment 4583489
> 
> View attachment 4583490



OMG, Epis TDF!!!!

Such an underrated leather and LV icon. I do not know how anyone can ever say anything negative about classic Epi leather

and boy I _really _love your 'stripey' Alma (sorry don't know official name - but the first Alma)


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I didn’t know that larger Capucines didn’t hold their shape.   I also liked the City Steamer and would probably buy one today if the offered a smaller size in this combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m typically NOT a fan of LV canvas but I need one bag to wear with brown boots or sandals and I think an LV mono bag would be perfect as I could wear it with just about anything in the brown / beige or even blue color range. The black trim would also ease my angst with wear mono with black. And I have a ton of black in my wardrobe.  But, I’d happily buy and wear the bag without the black if it were just mono.
> 
> And, I had the same thought about Ferragamo / Chanel that you did. Chanel was (and for some still is) considered a dowdy bag. All it takes is some celebutants to start wearing a bag and suddenly it’s back. Same thing happened with the Dior Saddle. They introduced it, got stars to wear it and now it’s hot.
> 
> That’s why I play with fashion. I like being fashionable but I will always put my own twist on it.
> 
> (Side note:  *I’ve been wondering if my C flaps look dated now. *We all have a weird thought now and then.)



Not to me. 

Many of my Gen Z students say they're 'not into logos' whilst wearing logos. Take everything with a pinch of salt. 

The CF has a really cleverly designed lock and that's what makes the CC look cool and cute. it's not just slapped on the bag.  Even the CC logo (like the Gucci interlocking logo) is very pleasing and artful. Not so keep on Trendy - we know how to spell CHANEL - even if our autocorrects keep trying to overtype 'Channel'.


----------



## papertiger

GP's fixed. Now to find some time to pick it up.

White mink's shipped. Seller sounds 'extra' demanding so I may well get it back. I didn't take a pic of me wearing it. It got paid for straight away so once aired it felt too weird putting it back on when it was no longer mine. I will have the pics from when it was sold though. I saw all white mink jackets were at least 4 x the price of mine so hopefully she'll bear that in mind.

No LV except suitcase. If I had 'no bags' I'd def love a full leather Steamer and an Epi Noe and and and but no no no, not getting into another brand.

No RM

I have my one, single MJ Venetia but haven't worn it this Winter (yet) and you all know what that looks like.


----------



## Annabel Lee

tenKrat said:


> And I will just stop right here...
> View attachment 4583494
> 
> View attachment 4583495
> 
> View attachment 4583497


Ahh, @tenKrat, your LV collection is simply TDF. These are some of my very favorite LVs.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll search for your post.  And I agree on the C flaps. It’s funny, I’m 5’8” and saw myself in a pic with my red jumbo and it looked so big on my frame. But, then I see my 5’ tall daughter wear it and she looks great. Sometimes I think our eye is just silly. Lol!


Oops, I tried to quote myself and show my post, not make you go hunt for it!

Here's what I said: I don't have an exact weight for my Capucines MM, but I can tell you right now that it's heavy. It's definitely heavier than canvas, and it may well be my heaviest bag.

I love my Capucines, but I have a couple cautions, as I just don't think this bag is for everyone. One is obviously the weight. Two is that it has a center divider, so it doesn't hold as much as it looks like it should. And three is the way that leather starts to slouch and relax over time. If you like it as a very structured bag, just know that it may not look like that in a few years time (see my links below of preowned bags--I find this very typical). Which leads to four, which is that the resale value is very poor.

If you love the Capucines, I do think the BB is a better option for most people.

https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...Q-kp5TlOcH6bandZcGBjN5LTgpj7o7EoaAhZLEALw_wcB

https://www.therealreal.com/product...3-EDfneU0d7pUI9fNHQa23c8os45s4d8aAslNEALw_wcB

Also, I find bag proportions can sometimes look weird in pictures. Have you ever taken a picture where one person is in front of another, and the person in the foreground looks huge by comparison even though in real life this doesn't look odd at all? I think it's the same thing with bags sometimes when they are photographed in front of our bodies. I have a bag I use for travel, and in a lot of my photos, it looks huge, like a messenger bag. In reality, though, it is a normal size and doesn't fit more than a bottle of water, and it doesn't look weird in the mirror.



More bags said:


> Excellent Capucines MM Review - thank you @Annabel Lee I love the leather just not a fan of the weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous LVs tenKrat, amazing eye candy! Do you still have your Doras?


Thank you, @More bags! You said it perfectly--yes to the leather, no to the weight.



ElainePG said:


> My Marc Jacobs collection…
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha, plum:
> View attachment 4583596
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single, bluette:
> View attachment 4583597
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs 54 Mini, flame red:
> View attachment 4583598
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae, red, white, and black sequins on leather:
> View attachment 4583599


These are all lovely, but wow, that sequinned one is a stunner!


----------



## inkfade

More bags said:


> Thanks @muchstuff
> Here is my Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Classic Q Natasha
> View attachment 4582701



Is that the fountain pen or rollerball version? I'm always afraid to carry my fps in my bags for fear of leaking, even though I've never had a pen leak on me except when fooling with refilling haha.


----------



## pianolize

Annabel Lee said:


> Ahh, @tenKrat, your LV collection is simply TDF. These are some of my very favorite LVs.
> 
> 
> Oops, I tried to quote myself and show my post, not make you go hunt for it!
> 
> Here's what I said: I don't have an exact weight for my Capucines MM, but I can tell you right now that it's heavy. It's definitely heavier than canvas, and it may well be my heaviest bag.
> 
> I love my Capucines, but I have a couple cautions, as I just don't think this bag is for everyone. One is obviously the weight. Two is that it has a center divider, so it doesn't hold as much as it looks like it should. And three is the way that leather starts to slouch and relax over time. If you like it as a very structured bag, just know that it may not look like that in a few years time (see my links below of preowned bags--I find this very typical). Which leads to four, which is that the resale value is very poor.
> 
> If you love the Capucines, I do think the BB is a better option for most people.
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...Q-kp5TlOcH6bandZcGBjN5LTgpj7o7EoaAhZLEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...3-EDfneU0d7pUI9fNHQa23c8os45s4d8aAslNEALw_wcB
> 
> Also, I find bag proportions can sometimes look weird in pictures. Have you ever taken a picture where one person is in front of another, and the person in the foreground looks huge by comparison even though in real life this doesn't look odd at all? I think it's the same thing with bags sometimes when they are photographed in front of our bodies. I have a bag I use for travel, and in a lot of my photos, it looks huge, like a messenger bag. In reality, though, it is a normal size and doesn't fit more than a bottle of water, and it doesn't look weird in the mirror.
> 
> 
> Thank you, @More bags! You said it perfectly--yes to the leather, no to the weight.
> 
> 
> These are all lovely, but wow, that sequinned one is a stunner!


These are gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Lovely LVs - I love the contrast pink on your Lock Me Bucket.
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> I like all the sporty straps.
> 
> 
> Classics!
> 
> 
> Wow, cool SLGs and straps. Which ones do you use most often?


Thank you - it was what stopped me in my tracks! 


ElainePG said:


> I'm glad you were able to get the Pallas repaired. Good to know that LV stands by their products. The Musette is awfully cute, but if you don't carry it, makes sense to pass it along to someone who will love it.
> And the LockMe Bucket… what can I say???


heeheehee - I get it! 
I was very surprised they completely replaced the handles, but that sort of care makes a customer come back without hesitation. (I looked at a red Alma over the weekend - cute!)


ElainePG said:


> Now that I've put my LV Capucines BB up for consignment (sigh), I have one LV bag to show…
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, empreinte leather, marine rouge:
> View attachment 4583606


I love this! 


msd_bags said:


> I miss your red epi Speedy!  Cute MJ backpacks!
> 
> This bucket bag is so sharp looking!
> 
> Sooo cute!
> 
> Very nice and well rounded collection tenKrat!


Thank you so much! 


dcooney4 said:


> That lock me is gorgeous. I love bucket shaped bags.


Thank you - the pop of pink is so fun! 


tenKrat said:


> @Cookiefiend, I’ve always admired the LV Epi bucket in black with fuchsia trim and lining. One of the best color combinations on a bag.


Thank you very much! 
You have a lovely collection - that first Alma in the rainbow colors is gorgeous! 


tenKrat said:


> LV SLGs work best for me. I love the wallets. But, the SLG I love best is actually a very boring, very functional one—-the key cles.
> View attachment 4583800
> 
> View attachment 4583801


Thank you for showing this - I have wondered how they work… my keys just hang out at the bottom of my bag! 
Thanks for all the likes ladies! I appreciate it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> LV SLGs work best for me. I love the wallets. But, the SLG I love best is actually a very boring, very functional one—-the key cles.
> View attachment 4583800
> 
> View attachment 4583801


I had. I idea an LV cles would hold my large key fob. I’ve wanted a key holder but thought everyone put the fob on the outside and keys inside and didn’t see the point. Thanks for showing this. Is it only a certain model or type that holds a fob? If so, please let me know which one. 


papertiger said:


> Not to me.
> 
> Many of my Gen Z students say they're 'not into logos' whilst wearing logos. Take everything with a pinch of salt.
> 
> The CF has a really cleverly designed lock and that's what makes the CC look cool and cute. it's not just slapped on the bag.  Even the CC logo (like the Gucci interlocking logo) is very pleasing and artful. Not so keep on Trendy - we know how to spell CHANEL - even if our autocorrects keep trying to overtype 'Channel'.


I do find our ability to delude ourselves about what we like is funny sometimes. I will state categorically I don’t like “x” and find myself buying or wearing it the very next minute.  

Thanks for the intel on the C flap’s perception. I continue to be surprised that no matter where I live, (and it’s now been 5 different cities in 8 years - 3 of which are large metro areas) that I STILL don’t see people carrying Chanel very often at all. I see a ton of Michael Kors and a good amount of Coach. Of the premier brands it’s lots of LV (mostly canvas) and of late a good bit of YSL. I almost never see Dior carried either. Normally, this phenomenon works for me. I feel like people ignore and / or aren’t aware of what I’m wearing. But, I did recently have a bit of wonder as to whether “the moment” had passed for Chanel CF’s.  I wouldn’t stop wearing mine but it would probably make me switch into pairing them with more on trend items in my wardrobe (like the current craze for animal print) to keep them looking fresh.


Annabel Lee said:


> Ahh, @tenKrat, your LV collection is simply TDF. These are some of my very favorite LVs.
> 
> 
> Oops, I tried to quote myself and show my post, not make you go hunt for it!
> 
> Here's what I said: I don't have an exact weight for my Capucines MM, but I can tell you right now that it's heavy. It's definitely heavier than canvas, and it may well be my heaviest bag.
> 
> I love my Capucines, but I have a couple cautions, as I just don't think this bag is for everyone. One is obviously the weight. Two is that it has a center divider, so it doesn't hold as much as it looks like it should. And three is the way that leather starts to slouch and relax over time. If you like it as a very structured bag, just know that it may not look like that in a few years time (see my links below of preowned bags--I find this very typical). Which leads to four, which is that the resale value is very poor.
> 
> If you love the Capucines, I do think the BB is a better option for most people.
> 
> https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...Q-kp5TlOcH6bandZcGBjN5LTgpj7o7EoaAhZLEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...3-EDfneU0d7pUI9fNHQa23c8os45s4d8aAslNEALw_wcB
> 
> Also, I find bag proportions can sometimes look weird in pictures. Have you ever taken a picture where one person is in front of another, and the person in the foreground looks huge by comparison even though in real life this doesn't look odd at all? I think it's the same thing with bags sometimes when they are photographed in front of our bodies. I have a bag I use for travel, and in a lot of my photos, it looks huge, like a messenger bag. In reality, though, it is a normal size and doesn't fit more than a bottle of water, and it doesn't look weird in the mirror.
> 
> 
> Thank you, @More bags! You said it perfectly--yes to the leather, no to the weight.
> 
> 
> These are all lovely, but wow, that sequinned one is a stunner!


Great review on the Capucines. I like structured bags but, oddly, that bit of slouch doesn’t bother me. Maybe I’ll grab a smaller version resale since the price decreases so much. Thanks for the intel!

I think you’re right on perspective. In the picture I was being my usual silly self in a goofy pose with my friends and the bag had swung in front of me and was dead on to the camera. But, I gotta admit it did slow my wearing of the bag. I have to get her out more.


----------



## tenKrat

papertiger said:


> OMG, Epis TDF!!!!
> 
> Such an underrated leather and LV icon. I do not know how anyone can ever say anything negative about classic Epi leather
> 
> and boy I _really _love your 'stripey' Alma (sorry don't know official name - but the first Alma)





Annabel Lee said:


> Ahh, @tenKrat, your LV collection is simply TDF. These are some of my very favorite LVs.


Thanks, ladies. I started collecting LV twelve years ago. I favor the LV-Marc Jacobs aesthetic from that time period.

Did someone mention wanting a City Steamer in a smaller version?


I just went on the LV website, which I haven’t looked at in ages. I found this beauty—-all leather City Steamer in a mini size. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’d love some real world inspiration. What current clothing trends are you ladies enjoying mixing into your looks? Which ones from past seasons are you not giving up?

For me, I’m playing a teeny bit with _*animal print*_. I’ve been around long enough that this can look real tacky real fast to me though. So, I’m using a very light hand. My favorite animal print items are a pair of grey leopard print pants and a cheetah print trench. Both are items I had so I’m not buying anything yet. I’m also looking for a *cape *that is more coat than super hero. Lol! I’ve always loved capes and IMO they don’t really go out of style. And I also have also loved architectural styling in my clothes so _*asymmetrical necklines *_are an easy one for me to get excited about. 

Other than that, I don’t see anything particularly moving to me. What am I missing that you are excited about? 

What I’m not giving up:  first up is my _*skinny jeans with a natural waist*_. It took me a long time to come back to jeans and this style works for my figure. I don’t care who wears high waisted jeans or mom jeans (or bell bottoms or any other style for that matter) I’m not joining in. I also still have my one pair of *sock boots* from last season. They are a practical keep as they are comfy so I my toe which still needs more surgery is happy. I’ll be sad when I really do have to give these up. Lol!  And lastly, I have some *off the shoulder* items that I won’t give up. I think with asymmetrical necklines being in, I can still mix my tops and dresses in fashionably. 

What about you?


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> That is *darling*! Is it a clutch?


Yes, envelope clutch...thank you   I love the colors of the flowers, thats what drew me in...


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> My 3 Louis Vuitton’s
> The Pallas and Musette Tango. The Pallas briefly fell out of favor last year - I didn’t wear it very often and it had a tiny break in the edge coat on the handle and I just can’t tolerate that. This thread informed me that I could get that repaired - I had no idea! So I took it back in December, and picked it up in April - with brand new handles. I put a shaper/organizer thingy in it and now I’m much happier. The Musette rarely gets used and is one the purses listed - I really hope it sells. It’s a nice small purse, I just don’t carry it anymore.
> View attachment 4583056
> 
> Then my black beauty with the most awesome lining!  Lock Me Bucket Noir.
> View attachment 4583057


I love all of this!  I’ve been eyeing the smaller Pallas and small bucket ....yours are beautiful   I love the Musette too!  Its too small for you?


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> My Marc Jacobs collection…
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha, plum:
> View attachment 4583596
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Large Single, bluette:
> View attachment 4583597
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs 54 Mini, flame red:
> View attachment 4583598
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae, red, white, and black sequins on leather:
> View attachment 4583599


Oh boy...these colors!  Beautiful bags   That Natasha plum is to die for  love the bluette too!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Now that I've put my LV Capucines BB up for consignment (sigh), I have one LV bag to show…
> 
> LV Montaigne BB, empreinte leather, marine rouge:
> View attachment 4583606


Stunning bag...i love the color!  how does the empriente hold up? I would like to add a black Speedy to my collection...is the leather very structured or does it slouch over time?


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> I had. I idea an LV cles would hold my large key fob. I’ve wanted a key holder but thought everyone put the fob on the outside and keys inside and didn’t see the point. Thanks for showing this. Is it only a certain model or type that holds a fob? If so, please let me know which one.


I have two different LV key cles. The one on top is from the men’s collection. I like it best because it is bigger, and my car key and  house keys fit well inside. However, LV no longer makes it. 

The bottom one is the “key pouch”.  The key fob barely fits, but my DH put some sort of plastic red cover on my copy of his car key. So if I took it off, the key would fit better inside.


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Thanks, ladies. I started collecting LV twelve years ago. I favor the LV-Marc Jacobs aesthetic from that time period.
> 
> Did someone mention wanting a City Steamer in a smaller version?
> 
> 
> I just went on the LV website, which I haven’t looked at in ages. I found this beauty—-all leather City Steamer in a mini size. It’s gorgeous.
> View attachment 4583895


 That bag is


----------



## tenKrat

The rest...


----------



## tenKrat

LV Taurillon leather bags:


----------



## tenKrat

LV Mahina leather:


----------



## Annabel Lee

All right, @tenKrat, you inspired me ... since I was talking about Capucines, I’ll start there: 

This is my MM in violet, and even when taking it out to photograph, I was struck by heavy it is when empty. You can see the slouching at the front looks better in some lights than others and is most pronounced on the side. 

While I wouldn’t repurchase this if I lost all my bags tomorrow and had to start over, I can’t see myself ever owning a purple bag that’s not this one. I love the shade, I love the leather, and this bag just feels so right in this color!


----------



## tenKrat

I haven’t bought any LV or other premier handbags in the last 18 months. I’m shopping premier bags from my own closet. 

The holiday season will be a challenge with the deals on handbags, though.


----------



## Annabel Lee

In contrast, here’s my BB, which has no slouching: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And my City Steamer, which is also a gorgeous leather and has kept its structure, though it is a smaller bag:


----------



## jbags07

@Sparkletastic , i will add to @tenKrat ’s post if that is ok. I agree that the cles they sell now does not work well. My key fob is thick and just does not work in such a slim set up. So i use it for cash and coins. And i bought a 6 key case. It fits my fob inside perfectly, and it generally stays secure once snapped. They come in different options other than mono  if it appeals to you....you can see in the pix how slim the cles is, in comparison...


----------



## tenKrat

Annabel Lee said:


> All right, @tenKrat, you inspired me ... since I was talking about Capucines, I’ll start there:
> 
> This is my MM in violet, and even when taking it out to photograph, I was struck by heavy it is when empty. You can see the slouching at the front looks better in some lights than others and is most pronounced on the side.
> 
> While I wouldn’t repurchase this if I lost all my bags tomorrow and had to start over, I can’t see myself ever owning a purple bag that’s not this one. I love the shade, I love the leather, and this bag just feels so right in this color!


I love it, Annabel.  The color is spectacular. 

The Capucines is gorgeous, but the WEIGHT. I agree with you that the BB size is the only manageable one to get.


----------



## tenKrat

Annabel Lee said:


> In contrast, here’s my BB, which has no slouching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583949
> 
> View attachment 4583950
> 
> And my City Steamer, which is also a gorgeous leather and has kept its structure, though it is a smaller bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583951


I remember when you first revealed that cute little black and white BB. Stunning.


----------



## More bags

inkfade said:


> Is that the fountain pen or rollerball version? I'm always afraid to carry my fps in my bags for fear of leaking, even though I've never had a pen leak on me except when fooling with refilling haha.


Hi inkfade, this pen is a Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball pen. I hear your fear about pen/ink leakage. I carry my pens in a pen case and knock on wood, haven’t had any issues. I also use my fountain pens at home rather than carry them in my bag. Perhaps some other fountain pen lovers can chime in with their experiences?


----------



## Annabel Lee

And a few more LV: 

Dentelle Speedy: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Soufflot: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me: 



Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking. 




Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:



Monceau (I ADORE this bag)



Vivienne:




Carmel:



Petite malle: 



Very Chain:


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’d love some real world inspiration. What current clothing trends are you ladies enjoying mixing into your looks? Which ones from past seasons are you not giving up?
> 
> For me, I’m playing a teeny bit with _*animal print*_. I’ve been around long enough that this can look real tacky real fast to me though. So, I’m using a very light hand. My favorite animal print items are a pair of grey leopard print pants and a cheetah print trench. Both are items I had so I’m not buying anything yet. I’m also looking for a *cape *that is more coat than super hero. Lol! I’ve always loved capes and IMO they don’t really go out of style. And I also have also loved architectural styling in my clothes so _*asymmetrical necklines *_are an easy one for me to get excited about.
> 
> Other than that, I don’t see anything particularly moving to me. What am I missing that you are excited about?
> 
> What I’m not giving up:  first up is my _*skinny jeans with a natural waist*_. It took me a long time to come back to jeans and this style works for my figure. I don’t care who wears high waisted jeans or mom jeans (or bell bottoms or any other style for that matter) I’m not joining in. I also still have my one pair of *sock boots* from last season. They are a practical keep as they are comfy so I my toe which still needs more surgery is happy. I’ll be sad when I really do have to give these up. Lol!  And lastly, I have some *off the shoulder* items that I won’t give up. I think with asymmetrical necklines being in, I can still mix my tops and dresses in fashionably.
> 
> What about you?



I just restyle for trends but mostly I just notice when trends catch up with me. Tweed jackets, 'proper' hats, slip dresses, animal prints, shorts, kilts, oversize (especially coats and sweats) scarves as hwadwear, DMs and hiking boots. 

I don't do high-waisted either. Nor grandpa trainers (sneakers) mom jeans, fake fur, very pointy toe shoes, padded coats, logo tees or sweats, pastels, pleated long midis.


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965



Wow, these are splendid


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> LV Taurillon leather bags:
> View attachment 4583936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583938


Gorgeous round 2 LV bags!  Your Doras are my favourites!


Annabel Lee said:


> All right, @tenKrat, you inspired me ... since I was talking about Capucines, I’ll start there:
> 
> This is my MM in violet, and even when taking it out to photograph, I was struck by heavy it is when empty. You can see the slouching at the front looks better in some lights than others and is most pronounced on the side.
> 
> While I wouldn’t repurchase this if I lost all my bags tomorrow and had to start over, I can’t see myself ever owning a purple bag that’s not this one. I love the shade, I love the leather, and this bag just feels so right in this color!


That shade of purple is amazing


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Hi inkfade, this pen is a Visconti Rembrandt Purple Rollerball pen. I hear your fear about pen/ink leakage. I carry my pens in a pen case and knock on wood, haven’t had any issues. I also use my fountain pens at home rather than carry them in my bag. Perhaps some other fountain pen lovers can chime in with their experiences?



You're very brave, i'm far too paranoid. I have a vintage fountain pen but I keep it at home.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> I’d love some real world inspiration. What current clothing trends are you ladies enjoying mixing into your looks? Which ones from past seasons are you not giving up?
> 
> For me, I’m playing a teeny bit with _*animal print*_. I’ve been around long enough that this can look real tacky real fast to me though. So, I’m using a very light hand. My favorite animal print items are a pair of grey leopard print pants and a cheetah print trench. Both are items I had so I’m not buying anything yet. I’m also looking for a *cape *that is more coat than super hero. Lol! I’ve always loved capes and IMO they don’t really go out of style. And I also have also loved architectural styling in my clothes so _*asymmetrical necklines *_are an easy one for me to get excited about.
> 
> Other than that, I don’t see anything particularly moving to me. What am I missing that you are excited about?
> 
> What I’m not giving up:  first up is my _*skinny jeans with a natural waist*_. It took me a long time to come back to jeans and this style works for my figure. I don’t care who wears high waisted jeans or mom jeans (or bell bottoms or any other style for that matter) I’m not joining in. I also still have my one pair of *sock boots* from last season. They are a practical keep as they are comfy so I my toe which still needs more surgery is happy. I’ll be sad when I really do have to give these up. Lol!  And lastly, I have some *off the shoulder* items that I won’t give up. I think with asymmetrical necklines being in, I can still mix my tops and dresses in fashionably.
> 
> What about you?


I'm trying moody florals. I'm trying to avoid most 90s comeback styles (I'll never wear a bodysuit again, thanks), but I bought two dark floral dresses that I just love. They feel current, and I like that I have winter-appropriate florals. 

I'm not giving up puff sleeves, ever. Not big mutton-y puffs, but a slight puff--for some reason, these just look good on me, so I'm stocking up while they're still at least somewhat in fashion. 



tenKrat said:


> LV Taurillon leather bags:
> View attachment 4583936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583938


I just love your Doras. I think you got the perfect colors on them, too. 



tenKrat said:


> LV Mahina leather:
> View attachment 4583943


That is so beautiful!



tenKrat said:


> I love it, Annabel.  The color is spectacular.
> 
> The Capucines is gorgeous, but the WEIGHT. I agree with you that the BB size is the only manageable one to get.





tenKrat said:


> I remember when you first revealed that cute little black and white BB. Stunning.



Thanks for the kind words, @tenKrat !


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> All right, @tenKrat, you inspired me ... since I was talking about Capucines, I’ll start there:
> 
> This is my MM in violet, and even when taking it out to photograph, I was struck by heavy it is when empty. You can see the slouching at the front looks better in some lights than others and is most pronounced on the side.
> 
> While I wouldn’t repurchase this if I lost all my bags tomorrow and had to start over, I can’t see myself ever owning a purple bag that’s not this one. I love the shade, I love the leather, and this bag just feels so right in this color!



That's such a great shade of purple


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965


Beautiful bags, I love the colour of your Cluny MM!



papertiger said:


> You're very brave, i'm far too paranoid. I have a vintage fountain pen but I keep it at home.


Not brave, I am with you, no fountain pens in my bag!


----------



## Annabel Lee

papertiger said:


> Wow, these are splendid


Thank you!  That's so nice of you to say! 



More bags said:


> Gorgeous round 2 LV bags!
> 
> That shade of purple is amazing





papertiger said:


> That's such a great shade of purple



Thank you!  The color is what sold me--it's one of those bags I picked up in store and just didn't want to put down. 



More bags said:


> Beautiful bags, I love the colour of your Cluny MM!
> 
> 
> Not brave, I am with you, no fountain pens in my bag!


Thank you! I think LV does color really well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

tenKrat said:


> Thanks, ladies. I started collecting LV twelve years ago. I favor the LV-Marc Jacobs aesthetic from that time period.
> 
> Did someone mention wanting a City Steamer in a smaller version?
> 
> 
> I just went on the LV website, which I haven’t looked at in ages. I found this beauty—-all leather City Steamer in a mini size. It’s gorgeous.
> View attachment 4583895


Oh dear… that *is* gorgeous! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I’d love some real world inspiration. What current clothing trends are you ladies enjoying mixing into your looks? Which ones from past seasons are you not giving up?
> 
> For me, I’m playing a teeny bit with _*animal print*_. I’ve been around long enough that this can look real tacky real fast to me though. So, I’m using a very light hand. My favorite animal print items are a pair of grey leopard print pants and a cheetah print trench. Both are items I had so I’m not buying anything yet. I’m also looking for a *cape *that is more coat than super hero. Lol! I’ve always loved capes and IMO they don’t really go out of style. And I also have also loved architectural styling in my clothes so _*asymmetrical necklines *_are an easy one for me to get excited about.
> 
> Other than that, I don’t see anything particularly moving to me. What am I missing that you are excited about?
> 
> What I’m not giving up:  first up is my _*skinny jeans with a natural waist*_. It took me a long time to come back to jeans and this style works for my figure. I don’t care who wears high waisted jeans or mom jeans (or bell bottoms or any other style for that matter) I’m not joining in. I also still have my one pair of *sock boots* from last season. They are a practical keep as they are comfy so I my toe which still needs more surgery is happy. I’ll be sad when I really do have to give these up. Lol!  And lastly, I have some *off the shoulder* items that I won’t give up. I think with asymmetrical necklines being in, I can still mix my tops and dresses in fashionably.
> 
> What about you?


I don't change much - I stick with what works.
(I frequently think when looking at fashion magazines "wtf  - apparently *anything* goes", so I figure I'm never out of style no matter what I wear)
I did this year purchase a pair of leopard heels (only on the toe, the rest is black - I said I was dipping my toe into animal prints - bwahahaa - okay a cheezy pun) and 2 silk Equipment blouses with an animal print. My fear is looking all 'Cougar-ish'… 
Keeping my skinny-ish jeans because they make my legs look 8 miles long, leggings and tunic top (but not a tent-like tunic), and my scarves because - i  them. 


jbags07 said:


> I love all of this!  I’ve been eyeing the smaller Pallas and small bucket ....yours are beautiful   I love the Musette too!  Its too small for you?


It is too small to fit my 'must haves', but if I just carry a card case that would save a lot of room. I do like the bag and used to carry it all the time - now I carry the Vespa, the MZ Wallace or the Picotin when traveling in the summer. But it's such a nice bag, has a lovely lining, and the shoulder drop is very nice. Ugh - am I talking myself into keeping it? 
I can say that if it doesn't sell, I'll just keep it.  


tenKrat said:


> I have two different LV key cles. The one on top is from the men’s collection. I like it best because it is bigger, and my car key and  house keys fit well inside. However, LV no longer makes it.
> 
> The bottom one is the “key pouch”.  The key fob barely fits, but my DH put some sort of plastic red cover on my copy of his car key. So if I took it off, the key would fit better inside.
> View attachment 4583918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583921


Hrmmm - thank you for showing us this! I'd need the larger men's one - naturally discontinued… 


tenKrat said:


> The rest...
> View attachment 4583924
> 
> View attachment 4583925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583926





tenKrat said:


> LV Taurillon leather bags:
> View attachment 4583936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583938


zomg - so many beauties! I love your Maui NF - so cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> I have two different LV key cles. The one on top is from the men’s collection. I like it best because it is bigger, and my car key and  house keys fit well inside. However, LV no longer makes it.
> 
> The bottom one is the “key pouch”.  The key fob barely fits, but my DH put some sort of plastic red cover on my copy of his car key. So if I took it off, the key would fit better inside.
> View attachment 4583918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583921


Thanks for showing! I probably just need to go into stores and try my keys in various ones 



tenKrat said:


> The rest...
> View attachment 4583924
> 
> View attachment 4583925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583926





tenKrat said:


> LV Taurillon leather bags:
> View attachment 4583936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583938


You are killing me with your beautiful LV’s. Definitely inspiring me to explore the brand more!!!! I really like your canvas bag with the brown trim. Does LV do that combo anymore? 


Annabel Lee said:


> In contrast, here’s my BB, which has no slouching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583949
> 
> View attachment 4583950
> 
> And my City Steamer, which is also a gorgeous leather and has kept its structure, though it is a smaller bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583951


These are pure adorable!


jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583952
> View attachment 4583953
> View attachment 4583954
> View attachment 4583955
> @Sparkletastic , i will add to @tenKrat ’s post if that is ok. I agree that the cles they sell now does not work well. My key fob is thick and just does not work in such a slim set up. So i use it for cash and coins. And i bought a 6 key case. It fits my fob inside perfectly, and it generally stays secure once snapped. They come in different options other than mono  if it appeals to you....you can see in the pix how slim the cles is, in comparison...


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I just restyle for trends but mostly I just notice when trends catch up with me. Tweed jackets, 'proper' hats, slip dresses, animal prints, shorts, kilts, oversize (especially coats and sweats) scarves as hwadwear, DMs and hiking boots.
> 
> I don't do high-waisted either. Nor grandpa trainers (sneakers) mom jeans, fake fur, very pointy toe shoes, padded coats, logo tees or sweats, pastels, pleated long midis.


”When trends catch up with me”. I love it!  I think that is a sorta what I do and didn’t realize it. A trend will come back around (like animal prints) and I will put what I have in heavier rotation.  But, I don’t usually aggressively go after any trend anymore. I think it’s because I know what works for me and I like what I like.

I didn’t know tweed jackets were on trend. I have those too and will go ahead and pull them out. Lol!  Slip dresses are cute and I have a couple. So they’ll come back out to play too.  What is a DM? Kilts aren’t for me and I don’t like my legs enough for shorts. Lol!

I agree with every one of your no’s: especially fake fur (or fake leather), pastels, pointy shoes, oversized clothing and anything pleated.  I will wear logo tees every now and again but, it’s rare because I don’t usually dress that casually.  I have a couple Karl Lagerfeld (his brand not Chanel) logo T’s that are really fun to me.


Annabel Lee said:


> I'm trying moody florals. I'm trying to avoid most 90s comeback styles (I'll never wear a bodysuit again, thanks), but I bought two dark floral dresses that I just love. They feel current, and I like that I have winter-appropriate florals.
> 
> I'm not giving up puff sleeves, ever. Not big mutton-y puffs, but a slight puff--for some reason, these just look good on me, so I'm stocking up while they're still at least somewhat in fashion.
> 
> 
> I just love your Doras. I think you got the perfect colors on them, too.
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, @tenKrat !


Puff sleeves. Hmmmm...I haven’t seen these. Do you have an example you can show?  And mutton sleeve  my wedding dress was a mutton sleeved, jewel encrusted horror from the 90’s. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Oh dear… that *is* gorgeous!
> 
> I don't change much - I stick with what works.
> (I frequently think when looking at fashion magazines "wtf  - apparently *anything* goes", so I figure I'm never out of style no matter what I wear)
> I did this year purchase a pair of leopard heels (only on the toe, the rest is black - I said I was dipping my toe into animal prints - bwahahaa - okay a cheezy pun) and 2 silk Equipment blouses with an animal print. My fear is looking all 'Cougar-ish'…
> Keeping my skinny-ish jeans because they make my legs look 8 miles long, leggings and tunic top (but not a tent-like tunic), and my scarves because - i  them.
> 
> It is too small to fit my 'must haves', but if I just carry a card case that would save a lot of room. I do like the bag and used to carry it all the time - now I carry the Vespa, the MZ Wallace or the Picotin when traveling in the summer. But it's such a nice bag, has a lovely lining, and the shoulder drop is very nice. Ugh - am I talking myself into keeping it?
> I can say that if it doesn't sell, I'll just keep it.
> 
> Hrmmm - thank you for showing us this! I'd need the larger men's one - naturally discontinued…
> 
> 
> zomg - so many beauties! I love your Maui NF - so cute!


Yes! on seeing some fashion / trends and thinking WTH?!  Runway / high fashion / haute couture is different from daily wear but, some ready to wear is still 

And, I agree on the not wanting to look like a cougar in animal print.   I wore my afore mentioned grey leopard pants with a navy top this weekend to keep everything toned down. I just can’t do red with cheetah. Too many bad memories of loud, crass women with big costume jewelry and even bigger hair in that combo. It must be good not to have “fashion PTSD” when a trend comes back around but, I definitely have it with animal print.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> ”When trends catch up with me”. I love it!  I think that is a sorta what I do and didn’t realize it. A trend will come back around (like animal prints) and I will put what I have in heavier rotation.  But, I don’t usually aggressively go after any trend anymore. I think it’s because I know what works for me and I like what I like.
> 
> I didn’t know tweed jackets were on trend. I have those too and will go ahead and pull them out. Lol!  Slip dresses are cute and I have a couple. So they’ll come back out to play too.  What is a DM? Kilts aren’t for me and I don’t like my legs enough for shorts. Lol!
> 
> I agree with every one of your no’s: especially fake fur (or fake leather), pastels, pointy shoes, oversized clothing and anything pleated.  I will wear logo tees every now and again but, it’s rare because I don’t usually dress that casually.  I have a couple Karl Lagerfeld (his brand not Chanel) logo T’s that are really fun to me.
> Puff sleeves. Hmmmm...I haven’t seen these. Do you have an example you can show?  And mutton sleeve  my wedding dress was a mutton sleeved, jewel encrusted horror from the 90’s.
> Yes! on seeing some fashion / trends and thinking WTH?!  Runway / high fashion / haute couture is different from daily wear but, some ready to wear is still
> 
> And, I agree on the not wanting to look like a cougar in animal print.   I wore my afore mentioned grey leopard pants with a navy top this weekend to keep everything toned down. I just can’t do red with cheetah. Too many bad memories of loud, crass women with big costume jewelry and even bigger hair in that combo. It must be good not to have “fashion PTSD” when a trend comes back around but, I definitely have it with animal print.



Doc Martens


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m struggling because I want a $1500 Gucci top. I’ve wanted since I saw it in Maui. But, I don’t buy $1500 tops.  

When do you splurge in a category that is not usually a spendy one for you?  I think my approach on this may be changing in that I may start buying a few pieces each season that are more expensive than my norm if I truly want them. With my days of buying lots of bags each year behind me, this _may_ be the new way I spoil myself.

I dunno, dropping a few thousand on a bag can make sense to me. On one clothing item and I’m dying.


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> LV Mahina leather:
> View attachment 4583943


I just love your style.


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> In contrast, here’s my BB, which has no slouching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583949
> 
> View attachment 4583950
> 
> And my City Steamer, which is also a gorgeous leather and has kept its structure, though it is a smaller bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583951


Beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965


Wonderful selections!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling because I want a $1500 Gucci top. I’ve wanted since I saw it in Maui. But, I don’t buy $1500 tops.
> 
> When do you splurge in a category that is not usually a spendy one for you?  I think my approach on this may be changing in that I may start buying a few pieces each season that are more expensive than my norm if I truly want them. With my days of buying lots of bags each year behind me, this _may_ be the new way I spoil myself.
> 
> I dunno, dropping a few thousand on a bag can make sense to me. On one clothing item and I’m dying.



I hope you're not looking at me to talk you out of it. My new Flora shirt will cost more.

We can only have so many bags. If you're happy with your collection then there's no reason why you shouldn't buy a nice top. I usually stick to coats and jackets for splurges but if I think I'm going to use a top, skirt or dress or years to come and definitely wear it then I can justify it.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> ”When trends catch up with me”. I love it!  I think that is a sorta what I do and didn’t realize it. A trend will come back around (like animal prints) and I will put what I have in heavier rotation.  But, I don’t usually aggressively go after any trend anymore. I think it’s because I know what works for me and I like what I like.
> 
> I didn’t know tweed jackets were on trend. I have those too and will go ahead and pull them out. Lol!  Slip dresses are cute and I have a couple. So they’ll come back out to play too.  What is a DM? Kilts aren’t for me and I don’t like my legs enough for shorts. Lol!
> 
> I agree with every one of your no’s: especially fake fur (or fake leather), pastels, pointy shoes, oversized clothing and anything pleated.  I will wear logo tees every now and again but, it’s rare because I don’t usually dress that casually.  I have a couple Karl Lagerfeld (his brand not Chanel) logo T’s that are really fun to me.
> Puff sleeves. Hmmmm...I haven’t seen these. Do you have an example you can show?  And mutton sleeve  my wedding dress was a mutton sleeved, jewel encrusted horror from the 90’s.
> Yes! on seeing some fashion / trends and thinking WTH?!  Runway / high fashion / haute couture is different from daily wear but, some ready to wear is still
> 
> And, I agree on the not wanting to look like a cougar in animal print.   I wore my afore mentioned grey leopard pants with a navy top this weekend to keep everything toned down. I just can’t do red with cheetah. Too many bad memories of loud, crass women with big costume jewelry and even bigger hair in that combo. It must be good not to have “fashion PTSD” when a trend comes back around but, I definitely have it with animal print.



Sure, this is what I mean by puff sleeves--they have a little volume, but they're not in your face. I have some bigger than this as well, but anything giant is a no. 

I love pleats and pointy toes, and I just had to get rid of my favorite leopard print heels  But I'm with you on how some combos with leopard are just a no--I've tried to do it with red a couple times because it seems so classic, and then when I actually put it on, it's garish and not me at all. 

Thanks for the kind words on the bags!






Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling because I want a $1500 Gucci top. I’ve wanted since I saw it in Maui. But, I don’t buy $1500 tops.
> 
> When do you splurge in a category that is not usually a spendy one for you?  I think my approach on this may be changing in that I may start buying a few pieces each season that are more expensive than my norm if I truly want them. With my days of buying lots of bags each year behind me, this _may_ be the new way I spoil myself.
> 
> I dunno, dropping a few thousand on a bag can make sense to me. On one clothing item and I’m dying.



I splurge when I feel comfortable I'm going to get the value out of it. For me, that likely wouldn't be a blouse because I have a ton of blouses and I wouldn't have too many places to wear it besides the office. BUT I've started buying pricier dresses because it's worth it to me to have something absolutely fabulous on hand for nice events. 



dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful!





dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful selections!



Thank you, @dcooney4!


----------



## muchstuff

Playing catch up here...a general WOW to all of the recent bags posted!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I hope you're not looking at me to talk you out of it. My new Flora shirt will cost more.
> 
> We can only have so many bags. If you're happy with your collection then there's no reason why you shouldn't buy a nice top. I usually stick to coats and jackets for splurges but if I think I'm going to use a top, skirt or dress or years to come and definitely wear it then I can justify it.


I was actually hoping you would chime in with a yes vote. 


Annabel Lee said:


> Sure, this is what I mean by puff sleeves--they have a little volume, but they're not in your face. I have some bigger than this as well, but anything giant is a no.
> 
> I love pleats and pointy toes, and I just had to get rid of my favorite leopard print heels  But I'm with you on how some combos with leopard are just a no--I've tried to do it with red a couple times because it seems so classic, and then when I actually put it on, it's garish and not me at all.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on the bags!
> 
> View attachment 4584062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I splurge when I feel comfortable I'm going to get the value out of it. For me, that likely wouldn't be a blouse because I have a ton of blouses and I wouldn't have too many places to wear it besides the office. BUT I've started buying pricier dresses because it's worth it to me to have something absolutely fabulous on hand for nice events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, @dcooney4!


Oh!  This top is adorable!  Love it!  I would wear that too!!


----------



## dcooney4

I have a leopard clutch my brother bought me a few years ago. As far as new stuff I have leopard booties and a leopard top . I only wear one leopard item at a time though otherwise I feel like Peg Bundy from the Show Love and Marriage. Lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have a leopard clutch my brother bought me a few years ago. As far as new stuff I have leopard booties and a leopard top . I only wear one leopard item at a time though otherwise I feel like Peg Bundy from the Show Love and Marriage. Lol


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> You are killing me with your beautiful LV’s. Definitely inspiring me to explore the brand more!!!! I really like your canvas bag with the brown trim. Does LV do that combo anymore?


I think you mean this one?



It’s the Trevi PM in damier ebene. I bought it six years ago. It’s discontinued, but you may be able to find some in the preloved market.


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> I just love your style.


I appreciate your comment very much.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Love your red 54 and the sequined bag!


Thank you! The sequined bag has an interesting history. It was a F/W 13 special Runway bag, one of the bags shown in the MJ fashion show for that season. (Here it is, being carried by an elegant model).




That year, it sold for bunches and bunches of $$$. But a couple of years later, it popped up on TRR for just a bit over $200. A tPF buddy, who is an MJ authenticator, gave me a heads-up, and I grabbed it. 

It's a pretty amazing bag. The entire thing is lined in soft leather, so it's by no means lightweight. But it's small, and it's smooshy, so the weight isn't a problem for me.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling because I want a $1500 Gucci top. I’ve wanted since I saw it in Maui. But, I don’t buy $1500 tops.
> 
> When do you splurge in a category that is not usually a spendy one for you?  I think my approach on this may be changing in that I may start buying a few pieces each season that are more expensive than my norm if I truly want them. With my days of buying lots of bags each year behind me, this _may_ be the new way I spoil myself.
> 
> I dunno, dropping a few thousand on a bag can make sense to me. On one clothing item and I’m dying.


I am the same way. I can spend $$$ on handbags, but I can’t on one clothing item. The only exception would be a fabulous coat or leather jacket. But, I live in a warm climate year round, so no such purchase for me.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Wonderful saturated colours in these bag pics! I like your plum Natasha!


Thank you! I like that Natasha, too. It was my first "designer" bag, purchased in 2012 before I knew what the heck a designer bag was. I bought it because my physical therapist said "cross body bag" and off I went to Nordstrom!


----------



## tenKrat

Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965


@Annabel Lee, we have very similar taste. I would buy these same bags.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I never realized your had so much color in your collection too! Very pretty!


Very little color in my clothing (black or navy, mostly, and I'm in the process of phasing out the black) so I add color with bags & scarves.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I love your Tweed MJ.  I love all of your jewel colored bags.


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Stunning bag...i love the color!  how does the empriente hold up? I would like to add a black Speedy to my collection...is the leather very structured or does it slouch over time?


Thank you! I worried about the empriente leather, but it's held up very well. Then again, I don't carry it every day. So far, in 2018-2019, I've carried it 23 times, which I realize isn't much. 

I haven't noticed it slouching. It's a very different design from a Speedy, though. Open top, so no zipper to keep opening and closing. (There's a zipper in the center divider, but I never use it.)

I just pulled the bag out of the closet to check, to see if it's slouching, and I realized how very thing the leather is! I guess that's what I like about this bag: it weighs next to nothing. But it probably would slouch, if it were to be overstuffed.

All in all, my best answer is… "it depends."


----------



## tenKrat

In reply to @Sparkletastic ’s question on clothing trends:

I’ve always loved leopard and have been wearing it for years. I have a leopard short coat, a leopard DVF wrap dress, and a leopard blazer from seasons ago. Using @papertiger’s words, that trend caught up with me.

I’m keeping my skinny jeans and leggings. I always wear a tunic (not tent, but straight and narrow), long linen blouse, or long sweater with leggings to cover my butt.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> I think you mean this one?
> View attachment 4584197
> 
> 
> It’s the Trevi PM in damier ebene. I bought it six years ago. It’s discontinued, but you may be able to find some in the preloved market.


Thanks!  I would like this combo in a shoulder bag. Does damier ebene always come with brown leather trim?


----------



## pianolize

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - it was what stopped me in my tracks!
> 
> heeheehee - I get it!
> I was very surprised they completely replaced the handles, but that sort of care makes a customer come back without hesitation. (I looked at a red Alma over the weekend - cute!)
> 
> I love this!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you - the pop of pink is so fun!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> You have a lovely collection - that first Alma in the rainbow colors is gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you for showing this - I have wondered how they work… my keys just hang out at the bottom of my bag!
> Thanks for all the likes ladies! I appreciate it!





tenKrat said:


> I have two different LV key cles. The one on top is from the men’s collection. I like it best because it is bigger, and my car key and  house keys fit well inside. However, LV no longer makes it.
> 
> The bottom one is the “key pouch”.  The key fob barely fits, but my DH put some sort of plastic red cover on my copy of his car key. So if I took it off, the key would fit better inside.
> View attachment 4583918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583921






tenKrat said:


> LV Taurillon leather bags:
> View attachment 4583936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583938





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583952
> View attachment 4583953
> View attachment 4583954
> View attachment 4583955
> @Sparkletastic , i will add to @tenKrat ’s post if that is ok. I agree that the cles they sell now does not work well. My key fob is thick and just does not work in such a slim set up. So i use it for cash and coins. And i bought a 6 key case. It fits my fob inside perfectly, and it generally stays secure once snapped. They come in different options other than mono  if it appeals to you....you can see in the pix how slim the cles is, in comparison...


I totally NEED this!!! But sad they're no longer selling them? I have a ridiculous # of keys I need daily, and have found myself stuffing them into a baggie. (Ridiculous! Ugh-). So pls tell me if you find anything similar for sale these days!


Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965


Such gorgeous bags, everyone!!! I always think I'm not nuts about LV (though I like them), but then I see these and and LOVE them! Beautiful--


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> The rest...
> View attachment 4583924
> 
> View attachment 4583925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583926


All i can say is....


----------



## jbags07

Annabel Lee said:


> All right, @tenKrat, you inspired me ... since I was talking about Capucines, I’ll start there:
> 
> This is my MM in violet, and even when taking it out to photograph, I was struck by heavy it is when empty. You can see the slouching at the front looks better in some lights than others and is most pronounced on the side.
> 
> While I wouldn’t repurchase this if I lost all my bags tomorrow and had to start over, I can’t see myself ever owning a purple bag that’s not this one. I love the shade, I love the leather, and this bag just feels so right in this color!


What a beautiful color, and such a classic bag


----------



## jbags07

Annabel Lee said:


> In contrast, here’s my BB, which has no slouching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583949
> 
> View attachment 4583950
> 
> And my City Steamer, which is also a gorgeous leather and has kept its structure, though it is a smaller bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583951


Wowza!  Just stunning...i have not looked too far past mono-land , but seeing your bags and @tenKrat ’s bags , makes me want to venture out....the city steamer in particular is just


----------



## muchstuff

I have to admit to never having been much of an LV fan (too many Neverfulls here in Vancouver) but there are some really beautiful bags here.


----------



## jbags07

Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965


Speechless   And regarding the Multicolore.....dated?!  I would kill for one!  Black or white. But all the ones i see on the resale market have very dirty vachetta generally   You are so fortunate to have one, along with all of your other beautiful bags...


----------



## muchstuff

Ella Zhang said:


> Those fashion catwalk bags, how about those styles?


Hard to tell from the view posted but some of them look kinda interesting...love the boots.


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I worried about the empriente leather, but it's held up very well. Then again, I don't carry it every day. So far, in 2018-2019, I've carried it 23 times, which I realize isn't much.
> 
> I haven't noticed it slouching. It's a very different design from a Speedy, though. Open top, so no zipper to keep opening and closing. (There's a zipper in the center divider, but I never use it.)
> 
> I just pulled the bag out of the closet to check, to see if it's slouching, and I realized how very thing the leather is! I guess that's what I like about this bag: it weighs next to nothing. But it probably would slouch, if it were to be overstuffed.
> 
> All in all, my best answer is… "it depends."


Thank you for your insights!  I definitely want to try the empriente....a great plus too that it is lightweight!


----------



## jbags07

pianolize said:


> I totally NEED this!!! But sad they're no longer selling them? I have a ridiculous # of keys I need daily, and have found myself stuffing them into a baggie. (Ridiculous! Ugh-). So pls tell me if you find anything similar for sale these days!
> 
> Such gorgeous bags, everyone!!! I always think I'm not nuts about LV (though I like them), but then I see these and and LOVE them! Beautiful--


Did u mean the 6 key case? They do still sell this one, its just very hard to get....


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’d love some real world inspiration. What current clothing trends are you ladies enjoying mixing into your looks? Which ones from past seasons are you not giving up?
> 
> For me, I’m playing a teeny bit with _*animal print*_. I’ve been around long enough that this can look real tacky real fast to me though. So, I’m using a very light hand. My favorite animal print items are a pair of grey leopard print pants and a cheetah print trench. Both are items I had so I’m not buying anything yet. I’m also looking for a *cape *that is more coat than super hero. Lol! I’ve always loved capes and IMO they don’t really go out of style. And I also have also loved architectural styling in my clothes so _*asymmetrical necklines *_are an easy one for me to get excited about.
> 
> Other than that, I don’t see anything particularly moving to me. What am I missing that you are excited about?
> 
> What I’m not giving up:  first up is my _*skinny jeans with a natural waist*_. It took me a long time to come back to jeans and this style works for my figure. I don’t care who wears high waisted jeans or mom jeans (or bell bottoms or any other style for that matter) I’m not joining in. I also still have my one pair of *sock boots* from last season. They are a practical keep as they are comfy so I my toe which still needs more surgery is happy. I’ll be sad when I really do have to give these up. Lol!  And lastly, I have some *off the shoulder* items that I won’t give up. I think with asymmetrical necklines being in, I can still mix my tops and dresses in fashionably.
> 
> What about you?


Not some particular prints or something, but I'm enjoying (and trying) more feminine daily office outfits.  I'm trying to minimize wearing 'just' a black pair of slacks and a blouse.  That's the easiest outfit to don.  I want something that looks more thought out but not overly done. 

And I think it is still on trend here, I wear a lot of sneakers/fashion athletic shoes with casual dresses/skirts on non-work days.

An on pointy heels, I have maybe 2-3 pairs that work, surprisingly comfy!  So since I feel the style adds a bit of 'zazz to outfits, I happily take advantage!



Annabel Lee said:


> All right, @tenKrat, you inspired me ... since I was talking about Capucines, I’ll start there:
> 
> This is my MM in violet, and even when taking it out to photograph, I was struck by heavy it is when empty. You can see the slouching at the front looks better in some lights than others and is most pronounced on the side.
> 
> While I wouldn’t repurchase this if I lost all my bags tomorrow and had to start over, I can’t see myself ever owning a purple bag that’s not this one. I love the shade, I love the leather, and this bag just feels so right in this color!





Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965


Oh my, you have a wonderful LV collection!!

I don't like structured bags showing even slight slouches.  I'm a bit OCD when it comes to this.


Annabel Lee said:


> Sure, this is what I mean by puff sleeves--they have a little volume, but they're not in your face. I have some bigger than this as well, but anything giant is a no.


This also works for me!  I like it!


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> I am the same way. I can spend $$$ on handbags, but I can’t on one clothing item. The only exception would be a fabulous coat or leather jacket. But, I live in a warm climate year round, so no such purchase for me.


I am the same. The only thing I would add is boots as I live up north.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I would like this combo in a shoulder bag. Does damier ebene always come with brown leather trim?


Yes!


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> Did u mean the 6 key case? They do still sell this one, its just very hard to get....


Prada outlet has them.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! The sequined bag has an interesting history. It was a F/W 13 special Runway bag, one of the bags shown in the MJ fashion show for that season. (Here it is, being carried by an elegant model).
> 
> View attachment 4584198
> 
> 
> That year, it sold for bunches and bunches of $$$. But a couple of years later, it popped up on TRR for just a bit over $200. A tPF buddy, who is an MJ authenticator, gave me a heads-up, and I grabbed it.
> 
> It's a pretty amazing bag. The entire thing is lined in soft leather, so it's by no means lightweight. But it's small, and it's smooshy, so the weight isn't a problem for me.



Fabulous and a lucky find


----------



## papertiger

Ella Zhang said:


> Those fashion catwalk bags, how about those styles?



The 2 on the right seem quite nice but as you know I have a thing for round bags


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> All right, @tenKrat, you inspired me ... since I was talking about Capucines, I’ll start there:
> 
> This is my MM in violet, and even when taking it out to photograph, I was struck by heavy it is when empty. You can see the slouching at the front looks better in some lights than others and is most pronounced on the side.
> 
> While I wouldn’t repurchase this if I lost all my bags tomorrow and had to start over, I can’t see myself ever owning a purple bag that’s not this one. I love the shade, I love the leather, and this bag just feels so right in this color!


The color of this one is magnificent. But I certainly understand what you're saying about the weight. How often do you carry it?


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> And a few more LV:
> 
> Dentelle Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583956
> 
> 
> Soufflot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583957
> 
> 
> Speedy that everyone calls black and white even though it reads black and gray to me:
> View attachment 4583958
> 
> 
> Multicolore Speedy. I realize this bag can look very dated, but it fits my style! (I have a pair of shoes I just love wearing with it, so I couldn’t resist showing them together). The light is bad, but this bag is still super white and crisp looking.
> View attachment 4583961
> View attachment 4583959
> 
> 
> Cluny MM, with the strap from the black and white Speedy:
> View attachment 4583964
> 
> 
> Monceau (I ADORE this bag)
> View attachment 4583963
> 
> 
> Vivienne:
> 
> View attachment 4583960
> 
> 
> Carmel:
> View attachment 4583967
> 
> 
> Petite malle:
> View attachment 4583966
> 
> 
> Very Chain:
> View attachment 4583965


This is a gorgeous collection.


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> *I'm trying moody florals*. I'm trying to avoid most 90s comeback styles (I'll never wear a bodysuit again, thanks), but I bought two dark floral dresses that I just love. They feel current, and I like that I have winter-appropriate florals.


That's a term I've not heard before, but I can visualize exactly what you mean. Can you give me an example of how you would wear a moody floral? Would it be a dress, or could it be a smaller piece, worn as an accent?


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> Sure, this is what I mean by puff sleeves--they have a little volume, but they're not in your face. I have some bigger than this as well, but anything giant is a no.


This top is terrific! Fun to combine the businesslike look of pinstripes with the girly puffed sleeves and the saucy slit down the front. Excellent!


----------



## pianolize

dcooney4 said:


> Prada outlet has them.


TY- is that online too? I searched but couldn't find a solid link - TY!


----------



## Annabel Lee

tenKrat said:


> @Annabel Lee, we have very similar taste. I would buy these same bags.


I love your collection as well! You have some of my favorites.



pianolize said:


> Such gorgeous bags, everyone!!! I always think I'm not nuts about LV (though I like them), but then I see these and and LOVE them! Beautiful--





muchstuff said:


> I have to admit to never having been much of an LV fan (too many Neverfulls here in Vancouver) but there are some really beautiful bags here.



Honestly, I get it. I really like LV canvas, but for me, it's hard to justify getting a new bag in the same print and there are some bags that just seem to be everywhere--I also find that a deterrent.

But I think their leather is really underrated, and I like the designs, service and price points compared to other $$$ brands. Also a lot of the limited edition pieces are really gorgeous and fun.



jbags07 said:


> What a beautiful color, and such a classic bag





jbags07 said:


> Wowza!  Just stunning...i have not looked too far past mono-land , but seeing your bags and @tenKrat ’s bags , makes me want to venture out....the city steamer in particular is just





jbags07 said:


> Speechless   And regarding the Multicolore.....dated?!  I would kill for one!  Black or white. But all the ones i see on the resale market have very dirty vachetta generally   You are so fortunate to have one, along with all of your other beautiful bags...



Thank you, @jbags07! I am lucky, and I spent a loooong time looking for the multicolore in a condition I'd be happy with. I was so glad to score this one!



msd_bags said:


> Not some particular prints or something, but I'm enjoying (and trying) more feminine daily office outfits.  I'm trying to minimize wearing 'just' a black pair of slacks and a blouse.  That's the easiest outfit to don.  I want something that looks more thought out but not overly done.
> 
> And I think it is still on trend here, I wear a lot of sneakers/fashion athletic shoes with casual dresses/skirts on non-work days.
> 
> An on pointy heels, I have maybe 2-3 pairs that work, surprisingly comfy!  So since I feel the style adds a bit of 'zazz to outfits, I happily take advantage!
> 
> Oh my, you have a wonderful LV collection!!
> 
> I don't like structured bags showing even slight slouches.  I'm a bit OCD when it comes to this.
> 
> This also works for me!  I like it!


Thanks, @msd_bags! I like your style a lot--what are you experimenting with for work outfits?

And you mentioned another trend I can't pull off--sneakers with dresses. I think this look is soooo chic, but whenever I try it, I look like I forgot to finish changing after gym class. 



ElainePG said:


> This is a gorgeous collection.





ElainePG said:


> The color of this one is magnificent. But I certainly understand what you're saying about the weight. How often do you carry it?



Thank you, @ElainePG! I carry the Capucines about once every other month. The weight really makes it impractical for a lot of situations, so I'll probably never take it traveling or for a long day of shopping or anything. But I drive to work, so I don't mind carrying it to the office where the only time I'm really carrying it is out to lunch or to the car.



ElainePG said:


> That's a term I've not heard before, but I can visualize exactly what you mean. Can you give me an example of how you would wear a moody floral? Would it be a dress, or could it be a smaller piece, worn as an accent?





ElainePG said:


> This top is terrific! Fun to combine the businesslike look of pinstripes with the girly puffed sleeves and the saucy slit down the front. Excellent!



Thank you! It's one of my favorites! For moody florals, I think of it as florals with a fall/winter bent, usually on a black background and with darker tones in the flowers themselves (rather than having a spring/summer vibe). I remember this from the 90s in the form of tank dresses worn over white t-shirts and paired with Doc Martens and tattoo chokers.

Now I see it on blazers, blouses and dresses, though I'm sure it's on other items as well. This Coach dress at the top is "moodier" than most, but here a few examples:


----------



## ElainePG

Annabel Lee said:


> Thank you! It's one of my favorites! For moody florals, I think of it as florals with a fall/winter bent, usually on a black background and with darker tones in the flowers themselves (rather than having a spring/summer vibe). I remember this from the 90s in the form of tank dresses worn over white t-shirts and paired with Doc Martens and tattoo chokers.
> 
> Now I see it on blazers, blouses and dresses, though I'm sure it's on other items as well. This Coach dress at the top is "moodier" than most, but here a few examples:
> 
> View attachment 4585612
> 
> View attachment 4585618
> 
> View attachment 4585621


Thank you for the photos. I love the Coach dress, and I think that particular print would be especially gorgeous on a blazer. Paired with dark-wash jeans, maybe? 

Now I've learned a new term: "moody floral"! DH and I are spending the weekend at a poetry workshop… maybe I can use the expression in a poem!


----------



## dcooney4

pianolize said:


> TY- is that online too? I searched but couldn't find a solid link - TY!


I don’t know. I bought mine at the Prada outlet store.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Have you ever gotten excited because you know you’re going to wear a certain bag the next day?  I feel like a little kid the day before Christmas / Bday because I’m going to be wearing my new navy Gucci Dionysus tomorrow.  

It’s a girls’ hangout day so some friends and I are going to be spending the day doing a lot of fun things. My Dionysus Mini will be perfect because I don’t need to carry much and I can wear it shoulder or crossbody. Plus it’s soooooo flipping cuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever gotten excited because you know you’re going to wear a certain bag the next day?  I feel like a little kid the day before Christmas / Bday because I’m going to be wearing my new navy Gucci Dionysus tomorrow.
> 
> It’s a girls’ hangout day so some friends and I are going to be spending the day doing a lot of fun things. My Dionysus Mini will be perfect because I don’t need to carry much and I can wear it shoulder or crossbody. Plus it’s soooooo flipping cuuuuuuute!!!


Have fun with your gorgeous blue Dionysus Mini and girlfriends today, @Sparkletastic.

I get excited, too, in anticipation of wearing a certain bag. In fact, I will get to wear this Massaccesi Hera in goat suede today since it will be sunny and no rain. My bag is blue, too.


----------



## tenKrat

@Annabel Lee, I wear “moody”  florals (a lovely descriptive term). I can’t do traditional pastels, but I can do lilac, mauve, lighter coral. I like the dresses you posted, especially the first one. Definitely my style.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever gotten excited because you know you’re going to wear a certain bag the next day?  I feel like a little kid the day before Christmas / Bday because I’m going to be wearing my new navy Gucci Dionysus tomorrow.
> 
> It’s a girls’ hangout day so some friends and I are going to be spending the day doing a lot of fun things. My Dionysus Mini will be perfect because I don’t need to carry much and I can wear it shoulder or crossbody. Plus it’s soooooo flipping cuuuuuuute!!!


Have fun! 


tenKrat said:


> Have fun with your gorgeous blue Dionysus Mini and girlfriends today, @Sparkletastic.
> 
> I get excited, too, in anticipation of wearing a certain bag. In fact, I will get to wear this Massaccesi Hera in goat suede today since it will be sunny and no rain. My bag is blue, too.
> View attachment 4586324


That’s a gorgeous blue!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever gotten excited because you know you’re going to wear a certain bag the next day?  I feel like a little kid the day before Christmas / Bday because I’m going to be wearing my new navy Gucci Dionysus tomorrow.
> 
> It’s a girls’ hangout day so some friends and I are going to be spending the day doing a lot of fun things. My Dionysus Mini will be perfect because I don’t need to carry much and I can wear it shoulder or crossbody. Plus it’s soooooo flipping cuuuuuuute!!!


Haha, yes. I feel that way when I am planning to carry one of my H Dalvys. They are so special! Have a wonderful girl-day!


----------



## momasaurus

My challenge to myself is to carry each of my bags once before Xmas! (Except the two that are really summery - wicker and toile.) 
Yesterday I took out the Rouge H chamonix Trim 35. I have not had this bag very long, but I wanted to try the larger size trim (i have several 31), so I replaced my Rouge H courchevel 31 with this larger, more gorgeous one. I am finding it just a bit large (the 31s really do hold whatever I need), but I adore chamonix and dislike courchevel, so the trade was a major upgrade for me. Chamonix glows!


----------



## msd_bags

Annabel Lee said:


> Thanks, @msd_bags! I like your style a lot--what are you experimenting with for work outfits?
> 
> And you mentioned another trend I can't pull off--sneakers with dresses. I think this look is soooo chic, but whenever I try it, I look like I forgot to finish changing after gym class.


Thanks @Annabel Lee!!  I've noticed that office dressing is more relaxed now than a few years ago.  I want a softer look than a blazer top or a serious blouse matched with dark pants.  So I'm going for more prints - skirts or pants, and flowy tops.  Or shift dresses with cardigan instead of blazer.  Or lighter colored pants too. In my mind, I don't want to have just one look, so I try to have variations in the styles I wear.

Speaking of sneakers with dresses, I got complimented by several family members (my brother who normally doesn't care, among them!) during a get together recently where I was wearing my Tod's sneakers and a casual drawstring linen skirt and sleeveless top.  Well, actually they complimented the sneakers, but I guess the overall look worked!  


And I like the moody florals you posted!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever gotten excited because you know you’re going to wear a certain bag the next day?  I feel like a little kid the day before Christmas / Bday because I’m going to be wearing my new navy Gucci Dionysus tomorrow.
> 
> It’s a girls’ hangout day so some friends and I are going to be spending the day doing a lot of fun things. My Dionysus Mini will be perfect because I don’t need to carry much and I can wear it shoulder or crossbody. Plus it’s soooooo flipping cuuuuuuute!!!


Have fun with your new Gucci!!  I can feel your excitement!!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Have fun with your gorgeous blue Dionysus Mini and girlfriends today, @Sparkletastic.
> 
> I get excited, too, in anticipation of wearing a certain bag. In fact, I will get to wear this Massaccesi Hera in goat suede today since it will be sunny and no rain. My bag is blue, too.
> View attachment 4586324


Lovely bag, lovely color!!  I have yet to try MM's suede, but I plan to in the future.


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> My challenge to myself is to carry each of my bags once before Xmas! (Except the two that are really summery - wicker and toile.)
> Yesterday I took out the Rouge H chamonix Trim 35. I have not had this bag very long, but I wanted to try the larger size trim (i have several 31), so I replaced my Rouge H courchevel 31 with this larger, more gorgeous one. I am finding it just a bit large (the 31s really do hold whatever I need), but I adore chamonix and dislike courchevel, so the trade was a major upgrade for me. Chamonix glows!


I love this and will join you except I’m going to give myself a little more time. I’ll do the “Wear every bag by New Year’s Day challenge”. That will allow me to wear something sparkly on NYE.  Lol!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this and will join you except I’m going to give myself a little more time. I’ll do the “Wear every bag by New Year’s Day challenge”. That will allow me to wear something sparkly on NYE.  Lol!


Haha, yes. When I made the list to start checking off, I realized I would need a bit more time for the sparkly stuff. (I will also need a lot more party invitations, but whatever!) So - let's give ourselves until 2020!
Does anyone else want to join us?


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> My challenge to myself is to carry each of my bags once before Xmas! (Except the two that are really summery - wicker and toile.)
> Yesterday I took out the Rouge H chamonix Trim 35. I have not had this bag very long, but I wanted to try the larger size trim (i have several 31), so I replaced my Rouge H courchevel 31 with this larger, more gorgeous one. I am finding it just a bit large (the 31s really do hold whatever I need), but I adore chamonix and dislike courchevel, so the trade was a major upgrade for me. Chamonix glows!


Ooo - I’d love to see a picture! Rouge H is probably my favorite H color - well the older version that’s more red than brown! 


momasaurus said:


> Haha, yes. When I made the list to start checking off, I realized I would need a bit more time for the sparkly stuff. (I will also need a lot more party invitations, but whatever!) So - let's give ourselves until 2020!
> Does anyone else want to join us?


Sure - I will! But like you I won’t include the summer bags - White, toile, or the bright pink - or the bags I only carry when I travel like the LC. 
Are we starting now? 
So far in November I’ve carried 4 different purses - I’m off to a good start!


----------



## momasaurus

Not brown at all! 
Sorry, can’t upload an image. (Check my IG)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Ooo - I’d love to see a picture! Rouge H is probably my favorite H color - well the older version that’s more red than brown!
> 
> Sure - I will! But like you I won’t include the summer bags - White, toile, or the bright pink - or the bags I only carry when I travel like the LC.
> Are we starting now?
> So far in November I’ve carried 4 different purses - I’m off to a good start!


Yay for carrying 4 bags!  And let’s start now. I’m going to try to carry all of mine and be creative with the ones I usually reserve for summer.


----------



## msd_bags

My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.

Louis Vuitton:
My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.


A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008


Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
1984 in Terracotta 


54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ


Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)


Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.


Rita in glazed leather


All in One clutch


And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.
> View attachment 4587006
> 
> A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008
> View attachment 4587003
> 
> Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
> 1984 in Terracotta
> View attachment 4587000
> 
> 54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ
> View attachment 4587004
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)
> View attachment 4587007
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4587005
> 
> Rita in glazed leather
> View attachment 4587001
> 
> All in One clutch
> View attachment 4587002
> 
> And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days
> View attachment 4587008


The reds are fabulous!


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.
> View attachment 4587006
> 
> A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008
> View attachment 4587003
> 
> Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
> 1984 in Terracotta
> View attachment 4587000
> 
> 54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ
> View attachment 4587004
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)
> View attachment 4587007
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4587005
> 
> Rita in glazed leather
> View attachment 4587001
> 
> All in One clutch
> View attachment 4587002
> 
> And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days
> View attachment 4587008


Beautiful bags   Really love your Stresa - i have not seen this style before!  And the red MJ’s....


----------



## inkfade

I can participate in this week's showcase. All I have are Marc Jacobs items, I haven't quite yet graduated to LV. Most of these items I received yesterday in the mail, so they're also in the MJ forum.











(This blue bag is Coach, but the black and yellow strap is Marc Jacobs)


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.
> View attachment 4587006
> 
> A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008
> View attachment 4587003
> 
> Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
> 1984 in Terracotta
> View attachment 4587000
> 
> 54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ
> View attachment 4587004
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)
> View attachment 4587007
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4587005
> 
> Rita in glazed leather
> View attachment 4587001
> 
> All in One clutch
> View attachment 4587002
> 
> And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days
> View attachment 4587008


Of course I love your Stresa PM, an LV oldie. I had a few RM bags back in the day, even had the same exact one you posted, which was my favorite RM.


----------



## tenKrat

inkfade said:


> I can participate in this week's showcase. All I have are Marc Jacobs items, I haven't quite yet graduated to LV. Most of these items I received yesterday in the mail, so they're also in the MJ forum.
> 
> View attachment 4587098
> 
> View attachment 4587101
> 
> View attachment 4587102
> 
> View attachment 4587103
> 
> View attachment 4587104
> 
> (This blue bag is Coach, but the black and yellow strap is Marc Jacobs)


I like the Marc Jacobs warning strap. It’s fun and funny! 

And the pebbled leather on your MJ bag is great.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Haha, yes. When I made the list to start checking off, I realized I would need a bit more time for the sparkly stuff. (I will also need a lot more party invitations, but whatever!) So - let's give ourselves until 2020!
> Does anyone else want to join us?


I will join as I have already started something similar for just November. I will go the rest of the year. I am also not including summer or sport/ travel bags.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.
> View attachment 4587006
> 
> A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008
> View attachment 4587003
> 
> Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
> 1984 in Terracotta
> View attachment 4587000
> 
> 54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ
> View attachment 4587004
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)
> View attachment 4587007
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4587005
> 
> Rita in glazed leather
> View attachment 4587001
> 
> All in One clutch
> View attachment 4587002
> 
> And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days
> View attachment 4587008


Gorgeous bags! Such yummy leather on them.


----------



## dcooney4

inkfade said:


> I can participate in this week's showcase. All I have are Marc Jacobs items, I haven't quite yet graduated to LV. Most of these items I received yesterday in the mail, so they're also in the MJ forum.
> 
> View attachment 4587098
> 
> View attachment 4587101
> 
> View attachment 4587102
> 
> View attachment 4587103
> 
> View attachment 4587104
> 
> (This blue bag is Coach, but the black and yellow strap is Marc Jacobs)


Love the new strap on the coach.  Absolutely adore your Marc Jacobs tote.


----------



## momasaurus

inkfade said:


> I can participate in this week's showcase. All I have are Marc Jacobs items, I haven't quite yet graduated to LV. Most of these items I received yesterday in the mail, so they're also in the MJ forum.
> 
> View attachment 4587098
> 
> View attachment 4587101
> 
> View attachment 4587102
> 
> View attachment 4587103
> 
> View attachment 4587104
> 
> (This blue bag is Coach, but the black and yellow strap is Marc Jacobs)


That warning strap is wonderful!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Yesterday I took out my MM Penny Messenger in port merinos. I didn't like this bag at first, but I've found it to be great for running errands, and it's definitely grown on me. Also it is my ONLY crossbody bag! I'm not sure why. I feel a bit like a Girl Scout. Anyone else?


----------



## dcooney4

Today I will wear my tenth different bag since November 1 .


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> Have fun with your gorgeous blue Dionysus Mini and girlfriends today, @Sparkletastic.
> 
> I get excited, too, in anticipation of wearing a certain bag. In fact, I will get to wear this Massaccesi Hera in goat suede today since it will be sunny and no rain. My bag is blue, too.
> View attachment 4586324



Heavenly colour in delicious suede


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Have you ever gotten excited because you know you’re going to wear a certain bag the next day?  I feel like a little kid the day before Christmas / Bday because I’m going to be wearing my new navy Gucci Dionysus tomorrow.
> 
> It’s a girls’ hangout day so some friends and I are going to be spending the day doing a lot of fun things. My Dionysus Mini will be perfect because I don’t need to carry much and I can wear it shoulder or crossbody. Plus it’s soooooo flipping cuuuuuuute!!!



LOL, I LOVE how excited you are, hope it all went well.

I have been excited by that kind of occasion. It's not confined to new bags either.


----------



## jbags07

inkfade said:


> I can participate in this week's showcase. All I have are Marc Jacobs items, I haven't quite yet graduated to LV. Most of these items I received yesterday in the mail, so they're also in the MJ forum.
> 
> View attachment 4587098
> 
> View attachment 4587101
> 
> View attachment 4587102
> 
> View attachment 4587103
> 
> View attachment 4587104
> 
> (This blue bag is Coach, but the black and yellow strap is Marc Jacobs)


Love your bags, and love that new strap! I was just looking at those....thinking about the blue and red one...the yellow looks great with your blue bag   So fun!


----------



## inkfade

@tenKrat : Thanks, I love his straps! I love the leather too, it's so soft!

@dcooney4 : Thank you! I am very pleased with the new bag, I've been dressing her up and experimenting with all my different bag charms today. The yellow strap I've actually had for a bit, but it was MJ so I included it. These straps are cheeky and comfortable, I'm eyeing another in just plain black and white.

@momasaurus : Thank you, it might be my favorite! It goes so well with my blue and brown bag, and now will with my new tote. I like how easily I can switch it between bags.

@jbags07 : The Marc Jacobs straps are really amazing. There's tons of different styles, the quality is top notch, they're super comfy, and they can actually be adjusted to be super short or long. I'd definitely recommend them!


----------



## momasaurus

Yesterday: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Carried my orange Trim 31 in gulliver (swift) leather. Most of my H bags have some little flaw (because all are from the secondary market), which means I'm not afraid to actually use them. (Because it's a closet, not a museum.) This one has a little mark (like a small pencil line) that I haven't tried to clean because I don't know enough about this leather.


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588114
> View attachment 4588115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my orange Trim 31 in gulliver (swift) leather. Most of my H bags have some little flaw (because all are from the secondary market), which means I'm not afraid to actually use them. (Because it's a closet, not a museum.) This one has a little mark (like a small pencil line) that I haven't tried to clean because I don't know enough about this leather.


This bag is gorgeous!! I try not to be bothered by little dots on my bags.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> LV Taurillon leather bags:
> View attachment 4583936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583938


Good Lord!!  that leather!!!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> This bag is gorgeous!! I try not to be bothered by little dots on my bags.


Thank you. I'm always relieved when there is already a little mark or scratch. I can't stand the pressure of new shiny things, LOL.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.
> View attachment 4587006
> 
> A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008
> View attachment 4587003
> 
> Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
> 1984 in Terracotta
> View attachment 4587000
> 
> 54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ
> View attachment 4587004
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)
> View attachment 4587007
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4587005
> 
> Rita in glazed leather
> View attachment 4587001
> 
> All in One clutch
> View attachment 4587002
> 
> And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days
> View attachment 4587008


This is a great mix of bags, @msd_bags . I mist those "good old days" of Marc Jacobs. I know his current line is popular (at least, I think it is???) but to my eye, the pieces in your collection are true classics. 

That black single with silver hardware is especially stunning. I've never seen a Rita before. Great design!


----------



## ElainePG

inkfade said:


> I can participate in this week's showcase. All I have are Marc Jacobs items, I haven't quite yet graduated to LV. Most of these items I received yesterday in the mail, so they're also in the MJ forum.
> 
> View attachment 4587098
> 
> View attachment 4587101
> 
> View attachment 4587102
> 
> View attachment 4587103
> 
> View attachment 4587104
> 
> (This blue bag is Coach, but the black and yellow strap is Marc Jacobs)


I love your collection of MJ straps! I just bought one to make my Mini 54 more comfy, and the wider strap makes such a difference.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday I took out my MM Penny Messenger in port merinos. I didn't like this bag at first, but I've found it to be great for running errands, and it's definitely grown on me. Also it is my ONLY crossbody bag! I'm not sure why. *I feel a bit like a Girl Scout*. Anyone else?


A Girl Scout… that's funny!

I know just what you mean. I had a similar feeling 6 years ago, when I started carrying crossbody bags (courtesy of my physical therapist, who did me the favor of WEIGHING my shoulder strap bag, tut-tutting, and then not-so-gently informing me that crossbody bags were my new best friend.)

Now most of my bags are crossbody style, and I'm used to the look, but I certainly don't think of it as elegant. My neck and shoulder thank me, though.


----------



## dcooney4

I have started to rotate slgs a bit too. Not as often as my bags but it feels good to finally use some of my matchy matchy stuff. Today’s bag was the LV papillon 30 in de and mini zipped wallet also in de. I can’t remember it’s name at the moment. It was fun to use both pieces.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> A Girl Scout… that's funny!
> 
> I know just what you mean. I had a similar feeling 6 years ago, when I started carrying crossbody bags (courtesy of my physical therapist, who did me the favor of WEIGHING my shoulder strap bag, tut-tutting, and then not-so-gently informing me that crossbody bags were my new best friend.)
> 
> Now most of my bags are crossbody style, and I'm used to the look, but I certainly don't think of it as elegant. My neck and shoulder thank me, though.


I get this. At least I try to alternate shoulders....
Have you seen the re-released Kelly Danse? A Kelly fannypack. I can't even.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I just love the oversized hardware on this clutch. Is it from a recent season, or is it an older design? To me, it has more of an 80s or 90s vibe. Big hardware, big hair, big shoulder pads...



I've just been rereading through the thread and saw this post. Did I not reply? Apologies dear Elaine.

The clutch is from AW2002, so one of the first bags Frida G. created for Tom Ford when she became head of handbags and he was still CD. Wow, almost 20 years ago OMG. I was still at uni and spent every penny of my living allowance on fashion (so not much has changed ha ha). I still have the springbok fur jacket with emperor sleeves from the same collection (a Christmas pressie) and 'harem' pants from the same year.


----------



## papertiger

tenKrat said:


> LV Taurillon leather bags:
> View attachment 4583936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583938



Triple WOW


----------



## papertiger

Annabel Lee said:


> In contrast, here’s my BB, which has no slouching:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583949
> 
> View attachment 4583950
> 
> And my City Steamer, which is also a gorgeous leather and has kept its structure, though it is a smaller bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583951



Very beautiful


----------



## papertiger

inkfade said:


> @tenKrat : Thanks, I love his straps! I love the leather too, it's so soft!
> 
> @dcooney4 : Thank you! I am very pleased with the new bag, I've been dressing her up and experimenting with all my different bag charms today. The yellow strap I've actually had for a bit, but it was MJ so I included it. These straps are cheeky and comfortable, I'm eyeing another in just plain black and white.
> 
> @momasaurus : Thank you, it might be my favorite! It goes so well with my blue and brown bag, and now will with my new tote. I like how easily I can switch it between bags.
> 
> @jbags07 : The Marc Jacobs straps are really amazing. There's tons of different styles, the quality is top notch, they're super comfy, and they can actually be adjusted to be super short or long. I'd definitely recommend them!



It's a great idea to play with charms and straps. Almost as good as getting a new bag.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588114
> View attachment 4588115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my orange Trim 31 in gulliver (swift) leather. Most of my H bags have some little flaw (because all are from the secondary market), which means I'm not afraid to actually use them. (Because it's a closet, not a museum.) This one has a little mark (like a small pencil line) that I haven't tried to clean because I don't know enough about this leather.



I know H use one of those large, soft, clear erasers in the first instance foe some marks (not biro or pen). Sensational little bag. I missed out on a barenia Trim (35) but the mark on the front was just too noticeable to get past. Little marks are path of the course (unless  buying new).


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have started to rotate slgs a bit too. Not as often as my bags but it feels good to finally use some of my matchy matchy stuff. Today’s bag was the LV papillon 30 in de and mini zipped wallet also in de. I can’t remember it’s name at the moment. It was fun to use both pieces.



That sounds very well put together, I admire that. 

I have plenty of SLGs but can never find the right one at the time needed. I must to back to preparing outfits the night before.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I get this. At least I try to alternate shoulders....
> Have you seen the re-released Kelly Danse? *A Kelly fannypack. I can't even*.


I saw the article on The Purse Blog. She writes very well, and of course I understand that she's only reporting, not endorsing, but… no. Nope. Nisht. Not even in an alternate universe.


----------



## papertiger

I had an interview today so hope all went as well as inside my head. I carried my black Evie plus RH Box Bolide. Good thing DH drove me as it poured on the way home. 

No problems with the mink sale. She loved it and gave great feedback. I know I could have got more for it if I could have been more patient but sometimes I just have to get rid of stuff once I've made up my mind.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I've just been rereading through the thread and saw this post. Did I not reply? Apologies dear Elaine.
> 
> The clutch is from AW2002, so one of the first bags Frida G. created for Tom Ford when she became head of handbags and he was still CD. Wow, almost 20 years ago OMG. I was still at uni and spent every penny of my living allowance on fashion (so not much has changed ha ha). I still have the springbok fur jacket with emperor sleeves from the same collection (a Christmas pressie) and 'harem' pants from the same year.


I just love your sense of style. How great that you're still wearing clothes you bought 20 years ago.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I had an interview today so hope all went as well as inside my head. I carried my black Evie plus RH Box Bolide. Good thing DH drove me as it poured on the way home.
> 
> No problems with the mink sale. She loved it and gave great feedback. I know I could have got more for it if I could have been more patient but sometimes I just have to get rid of stuff once I've made up my mind.


Best of luck on that interview. Will you hear soon?
And I'm so glad to hear the mink sale went through smoothly. ikwym about wanting something OUT OF THE CLOSET once you make up your mind. Even if you lose a bit of $$$. I've been in a closet-clearing mood recently. Linen closet was last night. Now I have a big pile of sheets & towels, ready to go to either the thrift shop or the animal shelter, whoever wants them. And I won't twitch every time I open that door!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Best of luck on that interview. Will you hear soon?
> And I'm so glad to hear the mink sale went through smoothly. ikwym about wanting something OUT OF THE CLOSET once you make up your mind. Even if you lose a bit of $$$. I've been in a closet-clearing mood recently. Linen closet was last night. Now I have a big pile of sheets & towels, ready to go to either the thrift shop or the animal shelter, whoever wants them. And I won't twitch every time I open that door!



Thank you, I hope to hear soon. 

Exactly. It gets to the point when I just don't want to open that wardrobe door anymore.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I hope to hear soon.
> 
> Exactly. It gets to the point when I just don't want to open that wardrobe door anymore.


Fingers crossed you get the job. I feel the same way about getting things out of the closet once I have decided it needs to go.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I had an interview today so hope all went as well as inside my head. I carried my black Evie plus RH Box Bolide. Good thing DH drove me as it poured on the way home.
> 
> No problems with the mink sale. She loved it and gave great feedback. I know I could have got more for it if I could have been more patient but sometimes I just have to get rid of stuff once I've made up my mind.


Best wishes on the interview - I can’t imagine that you were anything other than amazing. 
I’m so glad the sale went fine!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.




Opinions? TIA!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


The low heel to me is a little more chic.


----------



## muchstuff

I believe we're Miu Miu, Mulberry, and Tory Burch this week.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!





muchstuff said:


> The low heel to me is a little more chic.


I agree.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> The low heel to me is a little more chic.





whateve said:


> I agree.


Awesome sauce - thank you both!


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Awesome sauce - thank you both!


Go tear up Paris .


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


I like the chunkier with ankle strap. Edgier chic


----------



## muchstuff

essiedub said:


> I like the chunkier with ankle strap. Edgier chic


Wonder if it's an age thing? I'm in my sixties and while edgy is fine by me (I have lots of tats, several piercings, etc.)  I find the lower heel much more elegant, especially for a dinner out in a fine restaurant. It would depend of course on the item of clothing worn too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> Go tear up Paris .


Hahaa - that's my plan! 
We also have a day trip to Champagne scheduled - two small favorite producers! 


essiedub said:


> I like the chunkier with ankle strap. Edgier chic


I bought these shoes especially for the trip, the chunkier heel seems very fashion-forward, edgier chic like you say. i also thought they would be better for walking, but it's supposed to be pretty cold so we might not walk as much as I had planned. 
My outfit though is *fairly* classic though - navy skirt, cream silk blouse with a round embroidered collar (embroidery is also cream so you don't really notice it), and a short, navy tweed-like jacket with a round collar and slight peplum at the waist. But the jacket zips and so do the cuffs… so there is a bit of an edge there.


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaa - that's my plan!
> We also have a day trip to Champagne scheduled - two small favorite producers!
> 
> I bought these shoes especially for the trip, the chunkier heel seems very fashion-forward, edgier chic like you say. i also thought they would be better for walking, but it's supposed to be pretty cold so we might not walk as much as I had planned.
> My outfit though is *fairly* classic though - navy skirt, cream silk blouse with a round embroidered collar (embroidery is also cream so you don't really notice it), and a short, navy tweed-like jacket with a round collar and slight peplum at the waist. But the jacket zips and so do the cuffs… so there is a bit of an edge there.


The jacket allows for either shoe I think. And if you're walking you're right, the chunkier heel would probably be a better choice.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> Wonder if it's an age thing? I'm in my sixties and while edgy is fine by me (I have lots of tats, several piercings, etc.)  I find the lower heel much more elegant, especially for a dinner out in a fine restaurant. It would depend of course on the item of clothing worn too.


They are very elegant, and my clothing is fairly classic.
If Mr Cookie ends up wearing dressy jeans (super dark) and classy shoes, I might wear the chunky heel. I will pin him down tonight and MAKE him decide!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


I really love the look of the little kitten heel (are they still called that???). It's chic, elegant, and retro all at the same time. So if it's equally comfy, I say go for the one on the right.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I believe we're Miu Miu, Mulberry, and Tory Burch this week.


Are we going to do Massaccesi? I ask because I bought my first Massaccesi bag last month, and it arrived yesterday. Just sayin'…


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Are we going to do Massaccesi? I ask because I bought my first Massaccesi bag last month, and it arrived yesterday. Just sayin'…


I think the last round is for misc. bags that don’t have an actual brand sub forum. I have some of those myself and am looking forward to seeing everyone else’s.


----------



## tenKrat

Cookiefiend said:


> They are very elegant, and my clothing is fairly classic.
> If Mr Cookie ends up wearing dressy jeans (super dark) and classy shoes, I might wear the chunky heel. I will pin him down tonight and MAKE him decide!


I like the chunky heel with the ankle strap. What did you decide?


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


I prefer the block heel with ankle strap - tres chic! You can’t go wrong with either shoe. Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I really love the look of the little kitten heel (are they still called that???). It's chic, elegant, and retro all at the same time. So if it's equally comfy, I say go for the one on the right.


They are still called kitten heels - they are very pretty! 


tenKrat said:


> I like the chunky heel with the ankle strap. What did you decide?


Eeeeee - I’m still debating! I was unable to pin DH down last night, but tonight is the final packing so I have to make up my mind! 


More bags said:


> I prefer the block heel with ankle strap - tres chic! You can’t go wrong with either shoe. Have a fantastic trip!


Thank you - it’s a short trip, just 4 days - so we’re are going to be busy! 
I agree - I can’t go wrong with either shoe... but the lower will be easier to walk in on cobble stones... but the block heel would be too! Arrgghh - will make a final decision tonight!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


I like the kitten heal without the strap around the ankle for a more elegant look. Though I do like the other shoe too.


----------



## dcooney4

For once I have one in each category. 
Tori Burch Medium Thea Wallet
Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel 
Miu Miu 
Tori Burch Small Thea Convertible


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> For once I have one in each category.
> Tori Burch Medium Thea Wallet
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel
> Miu Miu
> Tori Burch Small Thea Convertible


So pretty, I love all of them, especially the colour of your Bayswater. They all look like great leathers.


----------



## More bags

tenKrat said:


> Have fun with your gorgeous blue Dionysus Mini and girlfriends today, @Sparkletastic.
> 
> I get excited, too, in anticipation of wearing a certain bag. In fact, I will get to wear this Massaccesi Hera in goat suede today since it will be sunny and no rain. My bag is blue, too.
> View attachment 4586324


This bag is gorgeous, the colour is amazing! 



msd_bags said:


> My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.
> View attachment 4587006
> 
> A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008
> View attachment 4587003
> 
> Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
> 1984 in Terracotta
> View attachment 4587000
> 
> 54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ
> View attachment 4587004
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)
> View attachment 4587007
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4587005
> 
> Rita in glazed leather
> View attachment 4587001
> 
> All in One clutch
> View attachment 4587002
> 
> And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days
> View attachment 4587008


Great bags, your Stresa is pretty!



momasaurus said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588114
> View attachment 4588115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my orange Trim 31 in gulliver (swift) leather. Most of my H bags have some little flaw (because all are from the secondary market), which means I'm not afraid to actually use them. (Because it's a closet, not a museum.) This one has a little mark (like a small pencil line) that I haven't tried to clean because I don't know enough about this leather.


Oooh, Trim ... in Gulliver, just lovely!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588114
> View attachment 4588115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my orange Trim 31 in gulliver (swift) leather. Most of my H bags have some little flaw (because all are from the secondary market), which means I'm not afraid to actually use them. (Because it's a closet, not a museum.) This one has a little mark (like a small pencil line) that I haven't tried to clean because I don't know enough about this leather.


What a great color too! 
It *is* a closet - not a museum! 


momasaurus said:


> Thank you. I'm always relieved when there is already a little mark or scratch. I can't stand the pressure of new shiny things, LOL.


I agree 100%. 
The first thing I did after getting the Drag 2 was bump into the snow blower in the garage. 
If it had been a brand spankin' new purse, in pristine shape - I would have been SO upset. Instead I said "Pppfffttt - you idiot.", brushed it off and walked into the house. 


dcooney4 said:


> I like the kitten heal without the strap around the ankle for a more elegant look. Though I do like the other shoe too.


Thank you - I think I'm beginning to lean toward this one too. 


dcooney4 said:


> For once I have one in each category.
> Tori Burch Medium Thea Wallet
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel
> Miu Miu
> Tori Burch Small Thea Convertible


Oooo - that Bayswater - i Love the color! 

Thanks everyone for helping me decide! Packing is done except for the last minute things!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I have one Mulberry - the Blossom tote. The leather is amazing.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!



Both look great (you have fab legs). For me it depends on the length/shape of skirt. 

Pencil or straight skirt would look adorable with the higher heel but anything more conceptual and fashion forward with the lower


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaa - that's my plan!
> We also have a day trip to Champagne scheduled - two small favorite producers!
> 
> I bought these shoes especially for the trip, the chunkier heel seems very fashion-forward, edgier chic like you say. i also thought they would be better for walking, but it's supposed to be pretty cold so we might not walk as much as I had planned.
> My outfit though is *fairly* classic though - navy skirt, cream silk blouse with a round embroidered collar (embroidery is also cream so you don't really notice it), and a short, navy tweed-like jacket with a round collar and slight peplum at the waist. But the jacket zips and so do the cuffs… so there is a bit of an edge there.



OK, then I think the ankle steps/chunky heel


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I have one Mulberry - the Blossom tote. The leather is amazing.
> View attachment 4589901



Mulberry in mulberry 

Looks like luscious leather (bit of a tongue twister!)


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> So pretty, I love all of them, especially the colour of your Bayswater. They all look like great leathers.


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


Block heels! 
if it rains, the higher heels will be more comfy to walk in, on the wet road low ones will get your heels wet in no time 


essiedub said:


> I like the chunkier with ankle strap. Edgier chic


+1


----------



## papertiger

I'm guessing we're showing Mulberry and TB this week but unfortunately I have neither. 

My sister is a HUGE Mulberry fan and has long been so, so I probably didn't go that way for the sake of forging a separate identity. I 100% appreciate the leather and many of designs too though so I will admire yours. TB I know _nothing_ about. .


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> I have one Mulberry - the Blossom tote. The leather is amazing.
> View attachment 4589901


just LOVE it!  
i have a pouch and a small square bag from this line, and it's indeed amazing!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> What a great color too!
> It *is* a closet - not a museum!
> 
> I agree 100%.
> The first thing I did after getting the Drag 2 was bump into the snow blower in the garage.
> If it had been a brand spankin' new purse, in pristine shape - I would have been SO upset. Instead I said "Pppfffttt - you idiot.", brushed it off and walked into the house.
> 
> Thank you - I think I'm beginning to lean toward this one too.
> 
> Oooo - that Bayswater - i Love the color!
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me decide! Packing is done except for the last minute things!


Thanks for the bag love. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> For once I have one in each category.
> Tori Burch Medium Thea Wallet
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel
> Miu Miu
> Tori Burch Small Thea Convertible



The Bayswater is fittingly my favourite M model. I suppose if I was going to get a bag this is the bag I'd get too in either oxblood or Oak


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I have one Mulberry - the Blossom tote. The leather is amazing.
> View attachment 4589901


Gorgeous Tote!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> OK, then I think the ankle steps/chunky heel


Thank you for the help - I know fashion is your forte! 


papertiger said:


> Mulberry in mulberry
> 
> Looks like luscious leather (bit of a tongue twister!)


hahaa - It is lovely! 


ksuromax said:


> Block heels!
> if it rains, the higher heels will be more comfy to walk in, on the wet road low ones will get your heels wet in no time
> 
> +1


Oh gosh - I did not think about that but that's true, and there is a chance of rain!


ksuromax said:


> just LOVE it!
> i have a pouch and a small square bag from this line, and it's indeed amazing!!


Thank you!! 


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks for the bag love. Have a wonderful trip.


Thanks dc! 


dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous Tote!


Thank you - I was thinking of selling it but the leather is just marvelous… so I kept it!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh gosh - I did not think about that but that's true, and there is a chance of rain!


lol  advice about the rain straight from the desert! 
but we've just had a downpour at the weekend, it was madness! Dubai mall was flooded!! 
ETA: the link, there must be 2 videos 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ha...e/news/watch-heavy-rainfall-floods-dubai-mall


----------



## tenKrat

My lone Mulberry, a large Mabel in goatskin from 2008. I need to bring her out more. She really is a great bag.


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> lol  advice about the rain straight from the desert!
> but we've just had a downpour at the weekend, it was madness! Dubai mall was flooded!!
> ETA: the link, there must be 2 videos
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ha...e/news/watch-heavy-rainfall-floods-dubai-mall


Wow, just wow - those videos! I hope you and your family are ok.



tenKrat said:


> My lone Mulberry, a large Mabel in goatskin from 2008. I need to bring her out more. She really is a great bag.
> View attachment 4590017


Beautiful colour!


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> lol  advice about the rain straight from the desert!
> but we've just had a downpour at the weekend, it was madness! Dubai mall was flooded!!
> ETA: the link, there must be 2 videos
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ha...e/news/watch-heavy-rainfall-floods-dubai-mall


Wow that is some serious rain. Hope your home was okay.


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> lol  advice about the rain straight from the desert!
> but we've just had a downpour at the weekend, it was madness! Dubai mall was flooded!!
> ETA: the link, there must be 2 videos
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ha...e/news/watch-heavy-rainfall-floods-dubai-mall


Oh, gosh... that’s quite something! Is your house okay???


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> My lone Mulberry, a large Mabel in goatskin from 2008. I need to bring her out more. She really is a great bag.
> View attachment 4590017


The leather is yummy, and ooooh... that RED!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> What a great color too!
> It *is* a closet - not a museum!
> 
> I agree 100%.
> The first thing I did after getting the Drag 2 was bump into the snow blower in the garage.
> If it had been a brand spankin' new purse, in pristine shape - I would have been SO upset. Instead I said "Pppfffttt - you idiot.", brushed it off and walked into the house.
> 
> Thank you - I think I'm beginning to lean toward this one too.
> 
> Oooo - that Bayswater - i Love the color!
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me decide! Packing is done except for the last minute things!


Your Drag is box, right? 
Whatever about the shoes, what BAGS did you bring to Paris?


----------



## momasaurus

I don't have any of this week's theme bags but GOSH I love looking at these pix. I think I need a Mulberry something or other. I love luscious leathers. This thread holds many dangers.


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> Wow, just wow - those videos! I hope you and your family are ok.
> 
> 
> Beautiful colour!





dcooney4 said:


> Wow that is some serious rain. Hope your home was okay.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, gosh... that’s quite something! Is your house okay???


thank you, Lovely Ladies, we are all ok, it was heavy, but very short rainfall, almost everything dried out by now


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> lol  advice about the rain straight from the desert!
> but we've just had a downpour at the weekend, it was madness! Dubai mall was flooded!!
> ETA: the link, there must be 2 videos
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.ha...e/news/watch-heavy-rainfall-floods-dubai-mall


Ohmigosh! I’ve never seen anything like that! Wow!


tenKrat said:


> My lone Mulberry, a large Mabel in goatskin from 2008. I need to bring her out more. She really is a great bag.
> View attachment 4590017


Gorgeous color!


momasaurus said:


> Your Drag is box, right?
> Whatever about the shoes, what BAGS did you bring to Paris?


Hahaha! Yes, the Drag is Box, Rouge H. 
After much deliberation, I decided to bring the BBK and the Coach Dinky.
The K because it can be both dressy and casual - I have both a leather and wide black canvas strap so I can carry it crossbody, and by the handle to dinners. The Dinky because i like having another option, and it will be great for the Louvre tour because it’s small and light And if it’s not too cold, we’ll walk back to the hotel - a long walk with a lightweight purse!
I’m also bringing 2 140 moussies (Tourbillon and Della Cavalleria), my new Jungle Love, and a Sabina Savage 135 cashmere shawl.


ksuromax said:


> thank you, Lovely Ladies, we are all ok, it was heavy, but very short rainfall, almost everything dried out by now


Thank goodness! 

Oh - the chunky heel ankle strap shoe are the ones I’m taking. 
Talking to Mr Cookie last night, he asked “Will you catch the heel in the cracks between cobblestones?”   ... Oy - the chunky heel wins! 
(I have done that so many times!)


----------



## ElainePG

My three Mulberry bags.

Alexa, Pheasant Green, wrinkled calf…


Small Bayswater Double Zip, Taupe, shiny goat…


Blenheim, Black, fine grain calf…


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My three Mulberry bags.
> 
> Alexa, Pheasant Green, wrinkled calf…
> View attachment 4590699
> 
> Small Bayswater Double Zip, Taupe, shiny goat…
> View attachment 4590700
> 
> Blenheim, Black, fine grain calf…
> View attachment 4590701


Love them all.


----------



## Annabel Lee

tenKrat said:


> @Annabel Lee, I wear “moody”  florals (a lovely descriptive term). I can’t do traditional pastels, but I can do lilac, mauve, lighter coral. I like the dresses you posted, especially the first one. Definitely my style.


I can't do pastels either, and since I love florals, I do appreciate some of these darker ones that can be worn outside of spring and summer. The first one is by Coach, and it's on their website now!



msd_bags said:


> Thanks @Annabel Lee!!  I've noticed that office dressing is more relaxed now than a few years ago.  I want a softer look than a blazer top or a serious blouse matched with dark pants.  So I'm going for more prints - skirts or pants, and flowy tops.  Or shift dresses with cardigan instead of blazer.  Or lighter colored pants too. In my mind, I don't want to have just one look, so I try to have variations in the styles I wear.
> 
> Speaking of sneakers with dresses, I got complimented by several family members (my brother who normally doesn't care, among them!) during a get together recently where I was wearing my Tod's sneakers and a casual drawstring linen skirt and sleeveless top.  Well, actually they complimented the sneakers, but I guess the overall look worked!
> 
> 
> And I like the moody florals you posted!


That sounds like a great outfit, and I like your work styles! You always look so chic. 



msd_bags said:


> My bags for the week’s showcase by brand.
> 
> Louis Vuitton:
> My first high end designer bag after Coach. An ‘almost gift’ frommy sister (she paid for 90% of the bag).  Stresa PM, which has been discontinued.
> View attachment 4587006
> 
> A classic, Epi Alma PM from 2008
> View attachment 4587003
> 
> Marc Jacobs.  I still have a lot.  I really enjoyed finding these bags that were very well made.  I got them after the popularity of the brand has declined, so really good prices on really luxe pieces!
> 1984 in Terracotta
> View attachment 4587000
> 
> 54 in Flame Red; big sister to @ElainePG red MJ
> View attachment 4587004
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in Cherry Blossom pink; bought this brand new from Yoox for my birthday in 2014(?)
> View attachment 4587007
> 
> Single XL with baroque hardware in black; just had to have it in black with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4587005
> 
> Rita in glazed leather
> View attachment 4587001
> 
> All in One clutch
> View attachment 4587002
> 
> And my 1 remaining RM Mini MAB as a souvenir from my crazy RM days
> View attachment 4587008


These are all gorgeous. Thanks for the eye candy!



dcooney4 said:


> Today I will wear my tenth different bag since November 1 .


Wow, that's a lot! Do you usually switch that often, or are these special circumstances? I've only done eight since November 1, which is really low for me.



papertiger said:


> Very beautiful





papertiger said:


> I had an interview today so hope all went as well as inside my head. I carried my black Evie plus RH Box Bolide. Good thing DH drove me as it poured on the way home.
> 
> No problems with the mink sale. She loved it and gave great feedback. I know I could have got more for it if I could have been more patient but sometimes I just have to get rid of stuff once I've made up my mind.



Thank you! I have my fingers crossed for you on the interview!



Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


I think the chunky heel was a good choice, but they're both great shoes  I hope you have a blast in Paris!




ElainePG said:


> My three Mulberry bags.
> 
> Alexa, Pheasant Green, wrinkled calf…
> View attachment 4590699
> 
> Small Bayswater Double Zip, Taupe, shiny goat…
> View attachment 4590700
> 
> Blenheim, Black, fine grain calf…
> View attachment 4590701



These are all lovely, but that green is just TDF.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My three Mulberry bags.
> 
> Alexa, Pheasant Green, wrinkled calf…
> View attachment 4590699
> 
> Small Bayswater Double Zip, Taupe, shiny goat…
> View attachment 4590700
> 
> Blenheim, Black, fine grain calf…
> View attachment 4590701


Beautiful bags Elaine!


----------



## GoStanford

ElainePG said:


> My three Mulberry bags.
> 
> Alexa, Pheasant Green, wrinkled calf…
> 
> Small Bayswater Double Zip, Taupe, shiny goat…
> 
> Blenheim, Black, fine grain calf…


I think you and I have traded notes in a Mulberry thread some years ago about the lovely Double Zip.  I consigned mine a year or two ago due to its weight and strain on my wrists (goatskin leather) but I really missed it.  I just lucked out into a secondhand one in NVT leather.  Mulberry makes great bags.  

That Pheasant Green color is beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> I can't do pastels either, and since I love florals, I do appreciate some of these darker ones that can be worn outside of spring and summer. The first one is by Coach, and it's on their website now!
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great outfit, and I like your work styles! You always look so chic.
> 
> 
> These are all gorgeous. Thanks for the eye candy!
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a lot! Do you usually switch that often, or are these special circumstances? I've only done eight since November 1, which is really low for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have my fingers crossed for you on the interview!
> 
> 
> I think the chunky heel was a good choice, but they're both great shoes  I hope you have a blast in Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all lovely, but that green is just TDF.


I am trying to do the challenge where I wear all my nonsummer  bags before new years eve.


----------



## pianolize

msd_bags said:


> This bag is gorgeous!! I try not to be bothered by little dots on my bags.


Me neither. Which is why already-banged up bags are good for me! 



momasaurus said:


> Thank you. I'm always relieved when there is already a little mark or scratch. I can't stand the pressure of new shiny things, LOL.


 haha! Exactly-



ElainePG said:


> A Girl Scout… that's funny!
> 
> I know just what you mean. I had a similar feeling 6 years ago, when I started carrying crossbody bags (courtesy of my physical therapist, who did me the favor of WEIGHING my shoulder strap bag, tut-tutting, and then not-so-gently informing me that crossbody bags were my new best friend.)
> 
> Now most of my bags are crossbody style, and I'm used to the look, but I certainly don't think of it as elegant. My neck and shoulder thank me, though.


 I agree. I don't love the look of them but I love the hands-free aspect!



papertiger said:


> It's a great idea to play with charms and straps. Almost as good as getting a new bag.


 good point!



Cookiefiend said:


> Ladies - might impose upon you all for a bit of sartorial advice?
> We’re leaving for Paris in two days and I’m trying to pack sensibly. We had two nice dinners set and I’ll be wearing a skirt - so I’d like to wear a heel. But - which pair?
> Both are comfortable, both are black. One has a very low heel, one has a mid-height chunky heel.
> View attachment 4589108
> 
> View attachment 4589109
> 
> Opinions? TIA!


Gorgeous shoes! But you may have to deal with cobblestones where you will be, so I'd choose the chunkier heel, for ease of maneuvering. (I learned that the hard way! No more tiny heels getting eaten!) Happy travels!


----------



## pianolize

Cookiefiend said:


> I have one Mulberry - the Blossom tote. The leather is amazing.
> View attachment 4589901


 this is gorgeous!!! I looooove Mulberry. Is it more oxblood or wine-colored?



Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh! I’ve never seen anything like that! Wow!
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> Hahaha! Yes, the Drag is Box, Rouge H.
> After much deliberation, I decided to bring the BBK and the Coach Dinky.
> The K because it can be both dressy and casual - I have both a leather and wide black canvas strap so I can carry it crossbody, and by the handle to dinners. The Dinky because i like having another option, and it will be great for the Louvre tour because it’s small and light And if it’s not too cold, we’ll walk back to the hotel - a long walk with a lightweight purse!
> I’m also bringing 2 140 moussies (Tourbillon and Della Cavalleria), my new Jungle Love, and a Sabina Savage 135 cashmere shawl.
> 
> Thank goodness!
> 
> Oh - the chunky heel ankle strap shoe are the ones I’m taking.
> Talking to Mr Cookie last night, he asked “Will you catch the heel in the cracks between cobblestones?”   ... Oy - the chunky heel wins!
> (I have done that so many times!)


 oh phew! Have a great trip! (The suspense was killing me!)


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh! I’ve never seen anything like that! Wow!
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> Hahaha! Yes, the Drag is Box, Rouge H.
> After much deliberation, I decided to bring the BBK and the Coach Dinky.
> The K because it can be both dressy and casual - I have both a leather and wide black canvas strap so I can carry it crossbody, and by the handle to dinners. The Dinky because i like having another option, and it will be great for the Louvre tour because it’s small and light And if it’s not too cold, we’ll walk back to the hotel - a long walk with a lightweight purse!
> I’m also bringing 2 140 moussies (Tourbillon and Della Cavalleria), my new Jungle Love, and a Sabina Savage 135 cashmere shawl.
> 
> Thank goodness!
> 
> Oh - the chunky heel ankle strap shoe are the ones I’m taking.
> Talking to Mr Cookie last night, he asked “Will you catch the heel in the cracks between cobblestones?”   ... Oy - the chunky heel wins!
> (I have done that so many times!)


All excellent choices. (The cobblestones win every time.) Looking forward to PICTURES!! As yet I don't have any Sabina Savage, but her stuff is so pretty and tempting!


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> For once I have one in each category.
> Tori Burch Medium Thea Wallet
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel
> Miu Miu
> Tori Burch Small Thea Convertible


They are all beautiful, and so classic...that Mulberry especially tho


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> I have one Mulberry - the Blossom tote. The leather is amazing.
> View attachment 4589901


Love this!


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> My lone Mulberry, a large Mabel in goatskin from 2008. I need to bring her out more. She really is a great bag.
> View attachment 4590017


A puddle of such yummy red leather


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> My three Mulberry bags.
> 
> Alexa, Pheasant Green, wrinkled calf…
> View attachment 4590699
> 
> Small Bayswater Double Zip, Taupe, shiny goat…
> View attachment 4590700
> 
> Blenheim, Black, fine grain calf…
> View attachment 4590701


Beautiful bags  i love them all


----------



## inkfade

I've been away for a bit, in terms of participation. What's the current monthly challenge?

Also finally took the effort to put a bag up for sale. I've been deflecting a bunch of lowball offers. Who in their right mind thinks somebody's going to sell a $600 bag (in absolutely perfect condition) to them for $70? I actually laughed when I saw the offer. I have it priced for half off now, but if it doesn't sell for a while, will start to go down in price. Soon will post a few more of my bags gathering dust. I want to cull my collection a bit, so I can enjoy more the bags I use and not have to worry about the ones I have sitting in their dustbags.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Beautiful bags Elaine!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

GoStanford said:


> I think you and I have traded notes in a Mulberry thread some years ago about the lovely Double Zip.  I consigned mine a year or two ago due to its weight and strain on my wrists (goatskin leather) but I really missed it.  I just lucked out into a secondhand one in NVT leather.  Mulberry makes great bags.
> 
> That Pheasant Green color is beautiful!


Yes, I remember that conversation! Was your double zip the full size, or the small one? I’m so glad you found a replacement.
I adore the color of the Alexa... such a perfect shade of dark green... but the bag itself is heavy if I’m carrying it for long periods of time. I’m considering getting a replacement strap for it; that may help distribute the weight better. I had good luck with an Etsy seller, so I may see if she has something to match it.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bags  i love them all


Thank you! I love them too!


----------



## GoStanford

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I remember that conversation! Was your double zip the full size, or the small one? I’m so glad you found a replacement.


Thanks, me too!  Mine is the full size, and so was the last one.  Now, it remains to be seen how heavy it gets with a day's items, but I sure am glad to have something in Oak NVT.


----------



## msd_bags

I have a few Mulberrys.  I have found the brand reasonably priced RELATIVE to some other premier brands for the same look and feel.

Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.  A favorite!


Camden in Dune color.  Leather is so ‘fragrant’! The bag is easy to carry.  


Leighton in Black.  I normally carry her by the shoulder using a Massaccesi strap I ordered specifically for her. But in this photo the bag has the original straps.


I love Mulberry!  I have a wallet (just retired), leather bracelet and wool scarves.  

No Miu Miu for me.  I have Tory Burch shoes (my go to brand for shoes nowadays) but no bags.


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> They are all beautiful, and so classic...that Mulberry especially tho


Thank you so much.


----------



## dcooney4

inkfade said:


> I've been away for a bit, in terms of participation. What's the current monthly challenge?
> 
> Also finally took the effort to put a bag up for sale. I've been deflecting a bunch of lowball offers. Who in their right mind thinks somebody's going to sell a $600 bag (in absolutely perfect condition) to them for $70? I actually laughed when I saw the offer. I have it priced for half off now, but if it doesn't sell for a while, will start to go down in price. Soon will post a few more of my bags gathering dust. I want to cull my collection a bit, so I can enjoy more the bags I use and not have to worry about the ones I have sitting in their dustbags.


This super low balling happens to me fairly often . Sometimes I counter at a higher then I would counter somebody with a fair offer other times I simply decline it. I have had a super low baller comeback and offer a reasonable amount and it went. She then gave me a great rating so you just never know. I am still fairly new to this type of thing though.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I have a few Mulberrys.  I have found the brand reasonably priced RELATIVE to some other premier brands for the same look and feel.
> 
> Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.  A favorite!
> View attachment 4592240
> 
> Camden in Dune color.  Leather is so ‘fragrant’! The bag is easy to carry.
> View attachment 4592237
> 
> Leighton in Black.  I normally carry her by the shoulder using a Massaccesi strap I ordered specifically for her. But in this photo the bag has the original straps.
> View attachment 4592242
> 
> I love Mulberry!  I have a wallet (just retired), leather bracelet and wool scarves.
> 
> No Miu Miu for me.  I have Tory Burch shoes (my go to brand for shoes nowadays) but no bags.


I adore your Mulberry bags, so chic and classy just like you.


----------



## dcooney4

I have not been good this month. Mz Wallace has their twice yearly sale on styles they will no longer make in fabrics I adore. The other item you already saw the Tori bag and matching wallet. I got to have a leather bag and stay within my weight constraints. I did finally decide which of the Mz backpacks I was going to keep and sold the other. I had bought them in summer but one was my favorite blue from them and the other was a beautiful boysenberry color with a travel sleeve. I kept the boysenberry because that travel sleeve is worth it's weight in gold .


----------



## inkfade

dcooney4 said:


> This super low balling happens to me fairly often . Sometimes I counter at a higher then I would counter somebody with a fair offer other times I simply decline it. I have had a super low baller comeback and offer a reasonable amount and it went. She then gave me a great rating so you just never know. I am still fairly new to this type of thing though.



I might try counteroffering, I've only been declining the offers. I recently had a separate person offer quite a bit more than the lowballers, but still not enough for me to let go of the bag. I will just wait it out.


----------



## momasaurus

inkfade said:


> I've been away for a bit, in terms of participation. What's the current monthly challenge?
> 
> Also finally took the effort to put a bag up for sale. I've been deflecting a bunch of lowball offers. Who in their right mind thinks somebody's going to sell a $600 bag (in absolutely perfect condition) to them for $70? I actually laughed when I saw the offer. I have it priced for half off now, but if it doesn't sell for a while, will start to go down in price. Soon will post a few more of my bags gathering dust. I want to cull my collection a bit, so I can enjoy more the bags I use and not have to worry about the ones I have sitting in their dustbags.


Welcome back. We are here to help each other with these decisions! (and frustrations!)


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> I have a few Mulberrys.  I have found the brand reasonably priced RELATIVE to some other premier brands for the same look and feel.
> 
> Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.  A favorite!
> View attachment 4592240
> 
> Camden in Dune color.  Leather is so ‘fragrant’! The bag is easy to carry.
> View attachment 4592237
> 
> Leighton in Black.  I normally carry her by the shoulder using a Massaccesi strap I ordered specifically for her. But in this photo the bag has the original straps.
> View attachment 4592242
> 
> I love Mulberry!  I have a wallet (just retired), leather bracelet and wool scarves.
> 
> No Miu Miu for me.  I have Tory Burch shoes (my go to brand for shoes nowadays) but no bags.



The last black bag, the Leighton. is such a clever design. Like a really smart hobo. It also reminds me of the H Lindy but is a lot more classic and 'stealth'


----------



## papertiger

inkfade said:


> I might try counteroffering, I've only been declining the offers. I recently had a separate person offer quite a bit more than the lowballers, but still not enough for me to let go of the bag. I will just wait it out.



I find those low ball offers actually a damn insult.


----------



## papertiger

Can you believe I'm just putting my Summer-only bags away now? Pink velvet, vintage shoulder bag, Gucci Anamalier Bright et al.

I have no Miu Miu either but I used to love their collections and have some RTW  (many moons ago) and I would have killed for a Prada Fairy bag. I wouldn't turn one down now for a reasonable price.  I only have one Prada bag left but I hardly think about Miu Miu or Prada for bags now. 

Anyone else suddenly find themselves unintentionally closing their minds on certain brands?

Hopefully. off to pick up my Bamboo GP tomorrow so I'll just where my Evie and carry the Garden Party in hand to a art exhibit closing party.

Thanks for everyone sending me their best wishes. I got the job I went for this week (yay) and transfer immediately.  just as well coz I didn't even get an interview for the other I applied for.

Looks like rain, wearing the Evie again plus Double Sens Maxi to go shopping. See you later.


----------



## Meta

on the new job @papertiger! Celebrate with your Bamboo GP!


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> on the new job @papertiger! Celebrate with your Bamboo GP!



Thank you vvv


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I adore your Mulberry bags, so chic and classy just like you.


Thanks DC!!


dcooney4 said:


> I have not been good this month. Mz Wallace has their twice yearly sale on styles they will no longer make in fabrics I adore. The other item you already saw the Tori bag and matching wallet. I got to have a leather bag and stay within my weight constraints. I did finally decide which of the Mz backpacks I was going to keep and sold the other. I had bought them in summer but one was my favorite blue from them and the other was a beautiful boysenberry color with a travel sleeve. I kept the boysenberry because that travel sleeve is worth it's weight in gold .


At least you’re still able to have outs to counter the ins!  


papertiger said:


> The last black bag, the Leighton. is such a clever design. Like a really smart hobo. It also reminds me of the H Lindy but is a lot more classic and 'stealth'


Smart hobo, I like that!  And congratulations on your new job!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I find those low ball offers actually a damn insult.


I do too. I was very shocked the first time it  happened.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Can you believe I'm just putting my Summer-only bags away now? Pink velvet, vintage shoulder bag, Gucci Anamalier Bright et al.
> 
> I have no Miu Miu either but I used to love their collections and have some RTW  (many moons ago) and I would have killed for a Prada Fairy bag. I wouldn't turn one down now for a reasonable price.  I only have one Prada bag left but I hardly think about Miu Miu or Prada for bags now.
> 
> Anyone else suddenly find themselves unintentionally closing their minds on certain brands?
> 
> Hopefully. off to pick up my Bamboo GP tomorrow so I'll just where my Evie and carry the Garden Party in hand to a art exhibit closing party.
> 
> Thanks for everyone sending me their best wishes. I got the job I went for this week (yay) and transfer immediately.  just as well coz I didn't even get an interview for the other I applied for.
> 
> Looks like rain, wearing the Evie again plus Double Sens Maxi to go shopping. See you later.


Congrats on the new job. Have  fun at the gallery closing party. Though I just realized I have forgotten to invite people to one I am showing at the end of next week. Ugh! I think because I really don’t want to go it myself. It’s a beautiful venue but no always well attended.


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> I have a few Mulberrys.  I have found the brand reasonably priced RELATIVE to some other premier brands for the same look and feel.
> 
> Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.  A favorite!
> View attachment 4592240
> 
> Camden in Dune color.  Leather is so ‘fragrant’! The bag is easy to carry.
> View attachment 4592237
> 
> Leighton in Black.  I normally carry her by the shoulder using a Massaccesi strap I ordered specifically for her. But in this photo the bag has the original straps.
> View attachment 4592242
> 
> I love Mulberry!  I have a wallet (just retired), leather bracelet and wool scarves.
> 
> No Miu Miu for me.  I have Tory Burch shoes (my go to brand for shoes nowadays) but no bags.


Beautiful, classic bags.   I do not have any Mulberrys, but after seeing this weeks bags all of you have, i am very much interested in the brand now


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> Can you believe I'm just putting my Summer-only bags away now? Pink velvet, vintage shoulder bag, Gucci Anamalier Bright et al.
> 
> I have no Miu Miu either but I used to love their collections and have some RTW  (many moons ago) and I would have killed for a Prada Fairy bag. I wouldn't turn one down now for a reasonable price.  I only have one Prada bag left but I hardly think about Miu Miu or Prada for bags now.
> 
> Anyone else suddenly find themselves unintentionally closing their minds on certain brands?
> 
> Hopefully. off to pick up my Bamboo GP tomorrow so I'll just where my Evie and carry the Garden Party in hand to a art exhibit closing party.
> 
> Thanks for everyone sending me their best wishes. I got the job I went for this week (yay) and transfer immediately.  just as well coz I didn't even get an interview for the other I applied for.
> 
> Looks like rain, wearing the Evie again plus Double Sens Maxi to go shopping. See you later.


 Congratulations on your new job!  Very exciting to start a new chapter. Wishing you the very best


----------



## jbags07

I think the lowballs are insulting also. I have been selling a lot of new with tags bags, and its so insulting the emails i get....emails because i never turn the offer buttons on now when i list on ebay, since they are so unbelievable! I think its just part of the landscape now.  Everyone wants a bargain. And the majority of brands lose most of their value on the secondary market.....


----------



## ElainePG

GoStanford said:


> Thanks, me too!  Mine is the full size, and so was the last one.  Now, it remains to be seen how heavy it gets with a day's items, but I sure am glad to have something in Oak NVT.


Oak is such a classic Mulberry color. I'm sad that I don't own anything in that color. On the other hand, oak really doesn't go with the clothes I wear (which is probably why I haven't ever purchased any oak items, LOL!)


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I have a few Mulberrys.  I have found the brand reasonably priced RELATIVE to some other premier brands for the same look and feel.
> 
> Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.  A favorite!
> View attachment 4592240
> 
> Camden in Dune color.  Leather is so ‘fragrant’! The bag is easy to carry.
> View attachment 4592237
> 
> Leighton in Black.  I normally carry her by the shoulder using a Massaccesi strap I ordered specifically for her. But in this photo the bag has the original straps.
> View attachment 4592242
> 
> I love Mulberry!  I have a wallet (just retired), leather bracelet and wool scarves.
> 
> No Miu Miu for me.  I have Tory Burch shoes (my go to brand for shoes nowadays) but no bags.


They are all beautiful, but the Camden drew my eye immediately. Such soft, smooshy leather.   

I have a small Mulberry wallet that's good when I'm carry a small handbag.

And, like you, I have a few pairs of Tory Burch shoes (mine are ballet flats) but no bags.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Thanks for everyone sending me their best wishes. *I got the job I went for this week* (yay) and transfer immediately.  just as well coz I didn't even get an interview for the other I applied for..


That's such great news about the job. 

Congratulations! Hurray! Well done! Pip-pip! Mazel tov!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I have a few Mulberrys.  I have found the brand reasonably priced RELATIVE to some other premier brands for the same look and feel.
> 
> Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.  A favorite!
> View attachment 4592240
> 
> Camden in Dune color.  Leather is so ‘fragrant’! The bag is easy to carry.
> View attachment 4592237
> 
> Leighton in Black.  I normally carry her by the shoulder using a Massaccesi strap I ordered specifically for her. But in this photo the bag has the original straps.
> View attachment 4592242
> 
> I love Mulberry!  I have a wallet (just retired), leather bracelet and wool scarves.
> 
> No Miu Miu for me.  I have Tory Burch shoes (my go to brand for shoes nowadays) but no bags.


Beautiful Mulberrys, I love your choices!



papertiger said:


> Can you believe I'm just putting my Summer-only bags away now? Pink velvet, vintage shoulder bag, Gucci Anamalier Bright et al.
> 
> I have no Miu Miu either but I used to love their collections and have some RTW  (many moons ago) and I would have killed for a Prada Fairy bag. I wouldn't turn one down now for a reasonable price.  I only have one Prada bag left but I hardly think about Miu Miu or Prada for bags now.
> 
> Anyone else suddenly find themselves unintentionally closing their minds on certain brands?
> 
> Hopefully. off to pick up my Bamboo GP tomorrow so I'll just where my Evie and carry the Garden Party in hand to a art exhibit closing party.
> 
> Thanks for everyone sending me their best wishes. I got the job I went for this week (yay) and transfer immediately.  just as well coz I didn't even get an interview for the other I applied for.
> Looks like rain, wearing the Evie again plus Double Sens Maxi to go shopping. See you later.


Congratulations on your new role papertiger and on the quick turnaround on your GP!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Beautiful Mulberrys, I love your choices!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new role papertiger and on the quick turnaround on your GP!





msd_bags said:


> Thanks DC!!
> 
> At least you’re still able to have outs to counter the ins!
> 
> Smart hobo, I like that!  And congratulations on your new job!





dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the new job. Have  fun at the gallery closing party. Though I just realized I have forgotten to invite people to one I am showing at the end of next week. Ugh! I think because I really don’t want to go it myself. It’s a beautiful venue but no always well attended.





jbags07 said:


> Congratulations on your new job!  Very exciting to start a new chapter. Wishing you the very best





ElainePG said:


> That's such great news about the job.
> 
> Congratulations! Hurray! Well done! Pip-pip! Mazel tov!



Thank you so much everyone, so lovely to have everyones good wishes, hope it all works out too XXX


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I have a few Mulberrys.  I have found the brand reasonably priced RELATIVE to some other premier brands for the same look and feel.
> 
> Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.  A favorite!
> View attachment 4592240
> 
> Camden in Dune color.  Leather is so ‘fragrant’! The bag is easy to carry.
> View attachment 4592237
> 
> Leighton in Black.  I normally carry her by the shoulder using a Massaccesi strap I ordered specifically for her. But in this photo the bag has the original straps.
> View attachment 4592242
> 
> I love Mulberry!  I have a wallet (just retired), leather bracelet and wool scarves.
> 
> No Miu Miu for me.  I have Tory Burch shoes (my go to brand for shoes nowadays) but no bags.


You have a beautiful Mulberry collection, @msd_bags. All great neutral colors.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> My three Mulberry bags.
> 
> Alexa, Pheasant Green, wrinkled calf…
> View attachment 4590699
> 
> Small Bayswater Double Zip, Taupe, shiny goat…
> View attachment 4590700
> 
> Blenheim, Black, fine grain calf…
> View attachment 4590701


More lovely Mulberry bags!


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> For once I have one in each category.
> Tori Burch Medium Thea Wallet
> Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel
> Miu Miu
> Tori Burch Small Thea Convertible


Another gorgeous oxblood Mulberry!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Can you believe I'm just putting my Summer-only bags away now? Pink velvet, vintage shoulder bag, Gucci Anamalier Bright et al.
> 
> I have no Miu Miu either but I used to love their collections and have some RTW  (many moons ago) and I would have killed for a Prada Fairy bag. I wouldn't turn one down now for a reasonable price.  I only have one Prada bag left but I hardly think about Miu Miu or Prada for bags now.
> 
> Anyone else suddenly find themselves unintentionally closing their minds on certain brands?
> 
> Hopefully. off to pick up my Bamboo GP tomorrow so I'll just where my Evie and carry the Garden Party in hand to a art exhibit closing party.
> 
> Thanks for everyone sending me their best wishes. I got the job I went for this week (yay) and transfer immediately.  just as well coz I didn't even get an interview for the other I applied for.
> 
> Looks like rain, wearing the Evie again plus Double Sens Maxi to go shopping. See you later.


Congrats! Change is good.


----------



## dcooney4

So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?



Not including Hermes Evie I've worn 3  and one of those broke.  Honestly, this month I've had too much going on to even think. 

Have to get repaired GP back Weds. They couldn't find it today and I didn't have to wait.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?


I've worn about 6, which means when I get back from this trip I need to wear a different bag almost every day until the end of the year! 
Also enjoying wearing my scarves in the order I purchased them. This week wearing a lot of pink, which I wouldn't normally pull out this time of year (apparently I was going through a pink phase in the summer of 2014 LOL), but it's fun! And challenging.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Not including Hermes Evie I've worn 3  and one of those broke.  Honestly, this month I've had too much going on to even think.
> 
> Have to get repaired GP back Weds. They couldn't find it today and I didn't have to wait.





dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?


I've worn 10 of my bags. I don't have a huge collection--a little less than half of what I own. but I'm amazed that I wore that many because I typically live in one for a while. It was nice to wear some old friends.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I've worn about 6, which means when I get back from this trip I need to wear a different bag almost every day until the end of the year!
> Also enjoying wearing my scarves in the order I purchased them. This week wearing a lot of pink, which I wouldn't normally pull out this time of year (apparently I was going through a pink phase in the summer of 2014 LOL), but it's fun! And challenging.



Scarves I feel a lot better about.  I've been better about using my cashmeres. Im also in a colour phase. Last year it was red, red, and a bit of blue, this Winter seems to be mostly purple, green or teal.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?


Great job on rotating your bags dc! I carried 11 bags this month. I am on track to carry all of my bags before year end.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Not including Hermes Evie I've worn 3  and one of those broke.  Honestly, this month I've had too much going on to even think.
> 
> Have to get repaired GP back Weds. They couldn't find it today and I didn't have to wait.


Hopefully they find it. That is a bit worrisome.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I've worn 10 of my bags. I don't have a huge collection--a little less than half of what I own. but I'm amazed that I wore that many because I typically live in one for a while. It was nice to wear some old friends.


I no longer have as many as I used to so I can slow down switching up a bit. With the rainy weather I wore the same bag again as yesterday.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great job on rotating your bags dc! I carried 11 bags this month. I am on track to carry all of my bags before year end.


That’s great!


----------



## Kimbashop

So, I think I missed Mulberry week (and a few others--I'm just too slow with my camera). Here is my one and only Mulberry: Araline hobo in dark brown -- more of an espresso or dark chocolate. I love the two-tone tassels and braided handles. And the leather is so soft and light. I really need more Mulberry in my life.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> So, I think I missed Mulberry week (and a few others--I'm just too slow with my camera). Here is my one and only Mulberry: Araline hobo in dark brown -- more of an espresso or dark chocolate. I love the two-tone tassels and braided handles. And the leather is so soft and light. I really need more Mulberry in my life.
> 
> View attachment 4594651
> View attachment 4594652


I forgot about this style, so cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I forgot about this style, so cute!


I forgot I had this bag -- it is lying flat and stacked with other hobos on top of it on a shelf in my closet. I really have to pull it out and use it. It is such a fun bag and probably the lightest bag I own.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> So, I think I missed Mulberry week (and a few others--I'm just too slow with my camera). Here is my one and only Mulberry: Araline hobo in dark brown -- more of an espresso or dark chocolate. I love the two-tone tassels and braided handles. And the leather is so soft and light. I really need more Mulberry in my life.
> 
> View attachment 4594651
> View attachment 4594652


You just want to reach out and touch the leather on this. Very pretty!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Scarves I feel a lot better about.  I've been better about using my cashmeres. Im also in a colour phase. Last year it was red, red, and a bit of blue, this Winter seems to be mostly purple, green or teal.


It's been fun to consider my scarves in order of purchase. I can see my trends. First few years it was all vintage, vintage, classic, vintage, wide borders, symmetrical designs. Nothing new from the boutique for several years! And then i went wild.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> So, I think I missed Mulberry week (and a few others--I'm just too slow with my camera). Here is my one and only Mulberry: Araline hobo in dark brown -- more of an espresso or dark chocolate. I love the two-tone tassels and braided handles. And the leather is so soft and light. I really need more Mulberry in my life.
> 
> View attachment 4594651
> View attachment 4594652


Ooooh, braiding AND tassles. I love this.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I forgot about this style, so cute!


What is this week’s show case?


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> So, I think I missed Mulberry week (and a few others--I'm just too slow with my camera). Here is my one and only Mulberry: Araline hobo in dark brown -- more of an espresso or dark chocolate. I love the two-tone tassels and braided handles. And the leather is so soft and light. I really need more Mulberry in my life.
> 
> View attachment 4594651
> View attachment 4594652


I just love the look of that slouchy leather. I'll bet it smells yummy too. (Or is that a kooky thing to say???)


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> What is this week’s show case?


 We've gone through the list of contemporary designers as per TPF. We have five premier designers left. Since there haven't been a ton of posts let's do the last five all together this week. Then next week we can do all of the designers that you have that haven't been covered by the TPF lists. 
So, this week, unless anyone has an objection, we'll do:
*Prada
Proenza Schouler
Saint Laurent 
Tods
Valentino *


----------



## muchstuff

I have one bag from this week's designers, my one and only Prada cervo antik...


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> You just want to reach out and touch the leather on this. Very pretty!


Thank you, dcooney. It is so soft.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I have one bag from this week's designers, my one and only Prada cervo antik...
> 
> View attachment 4595214



How is the deerskin on this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> How is the deerskin on this bag?


Very soft, less texture than the BV cervo bags, a little smoother to the touch.


----------



## muchstuff

It must be the influence of this thread but I'm going to take a hard look at my closet and sell off anything that's at all questionable for my needs. No matter how much I love it...I hope I don't hate myself for it down the line ...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I have one bag from this week's designers, my one and only Prada cervo antik...
> 
> View attachment 4595214


Love the color.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> It must be the influence of this thread but I'm going to take a hard look at my closet and sell off anything that's at all questionable for my needs. No matter how much I love it...I hope I don't hate myself for it down the line ...


Just get rid of the ones that annoy you when you wear them for starters or anything you don’t love anymore. I just got rid of a bag that worked but I had others like it so I rarely grabbed it.


----------



## dcooney4

One bag came that was final sale. It was gorgeous but my shoulder immediately protested before I even finished taking the wrapping off. Luckily a friend of mine said if it comes and doesn't work for me she would buy it from me. So in and out the same day. I won't be counting it at all. Such a pity because the color was stunning. This fall I have worn almost all my fall winter bags, not all this month though. Two I wore this month as soon as I was done wearing them I put them up for sale at a great value and out they went. I get so excited when I look at the space I in my closet till I remember that the consignment shop still has quite a few bags. These challenges have really helped me this year. I have now sold most of my large totes. I am still looking for a small one with a long strap drop but it seems to be elusive.


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> It must be the influence of this thread but I'm going to take a hard look at my closet and sell off anything that's at all questionable for my needs. No matter how much I love it...I hope I don't hate myself for it down the line ...


We are here to help! We've all had to downsize for various reasons, and it almost always feels GREAT!


----------



## Annabel Lee

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?


@dcooney4, I'm so impressed! You're really rocking out with this challenge.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?


Nice! That's great!
I've worn 8 bags so far this month - I got 'stuck' in the LV Lock Me bucket for a few days  - I really like that bag! 
8 bags = Coach Dinky, Ferragamo 'Sofia', Hermes Drag and Kelly, LV Lock Me and Pallas, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (will show tomorrow - have to take a pic), and the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo.


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh, braiding AND tassles. I love this.[/QUOTE





muchstuff said:


> It must be the influence of this thread but I'm going to take a hard look at my closet and sell off anything that's at all questionable for my needs. No matter how much I love it...I hope I don't hate myself for it down the line ...


Perhaps some of us might give your bags some new love


----------



## Cookiefiend

Back home - woot! 
We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question... 
I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice. 


And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope. 
They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Love the color.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Just get rid of the ones that annoy you when you wear them for starters or anything you don’t love anymore. I just got rid of a bag that worked but I had others like it so I rarely grabbed it.


Good advice, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> We are here to help! We've all had to downsize for various reasons, and it almost always feels GREAT!


I’ve sold many bags in the past so it’s not a new thing for me but I’ve realized that there are definitely bags in my collection that I’m hanging onto for no good reason. I know the feeling I get when I carry a bag and it simply works for me. That’s what I need from every bag in my closet. The work begins...but it’s such a bad time to sell, the market’s sooooo slowwwww.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Perhaps some of us might give your bags some new love


Always nice to share with friends .


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


That’s a shame, they look great on you. But yes, comfort first!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


That's too bad! I feel your pain. My feet are narrow so I always have that problem. I've learned never to bring new shoes when traveling. I always bring the ones that have been tested with lots of walking already. That's true for bags too. I brought a bag I thought would be great on a trip and by the second or third day, my shoulder was aching.


----------



## Cookiefiend

muchstuff said:


> That’s a shame, they look great on you. But yes, comfort first!


Thanks - I really thought the pads would help but nope!
Lesson learned! 
(the hard way as usual!) 


whateve said:


> That's too bad! I feel your pain. My feet are narrow so I always have that problem. I've learned never to bring new shoes when traveling. I always bring the ones that have been tested with lots of walking already. That's true for bags too. I brought a bag I thought would be great on a trip and by the second or third day, my shoulder was aching.


Fortunately, I didn't walk much in them - just from the car to the restaurant. But even that was too much! 
I brought my old faithful boots to wear on the days I knew we'd be walking a lot. I *really* need to take them in for repairs but I keep wearing them! I have bought a replacement pair, but they seem dressier (quilted in the front) and they aren't broken in yet - and won't be unless I make myself take the old ones in!


----------



## dcooney4

Annabel Lee said:


> @dcooney4, I'm so impressed! You're really rocking out with this challenge.


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


You looked marvelous though and they looked more delicate in these pictures.


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I’ve sold many bags in the past so it’s not a new thing for me but I’ve realized that there are definitely bags in my collection that I’m hanging onto for no good reason. I know the feeling I get when I carry a bag and it simply works for me. That’s what I need from every bag in my closet. The work begins...but it’s such a bad time to sell, the market’s sooooo slowwwww.


It is holiday time . Things are starting to move.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> You looked marvelous though and they looked more delicate in these pictures.


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


Fabulous outfits, sorry to hear the shoes were uncomfortable.


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> It is holiday time . Things are starting to move.


Fingers crossed...


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Fabulous outfits, sorry to hear the shoes were uncomfortable.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

muchstuff said:


> It must be the influence of this thread but I'm going to take a hard look at my closet and sell off anything that's at all questionable for my needs. No matter how much I love it...I hope I don't hate myself for it down the line ...


Goodluck on your closet clean up!  Just don’t rush it if you’re not ready.  Sometimes we hang on to some bags for no good reason, but the time will come when we’d know what to do.


dcooney4 said:


> One bag came that was final sale. It was gorgeous but my shoulder immediately protested before I even finished taking the wrapping off. Luckily a friend of mine said if it comes and doesn't work for me she would buy it from me. So in and out the same day. I won't be counting it at all. Such a pity because the color was stunning. This fall I have worn almost all my fall winter bags, not all this month though. Two I wore this month as soon as I was done wearing them I put them up for sale at a great value and out they went. I get so excited when I look at the space I in my closet till I remember that the consignment shop still has quite a few bags. These challenges have really helped me this year. I have now sold most of my large totes. I am still looking for a small one with a long strap drop but it seems to be elusive.


There’s really a lot of movement in your collection this year.  Way to go!  Hope you find the right one(s) for your shoulder!


Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


You really look good in these outfits!  Pity the shoes didn’t work. I agree - comfort first!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I have one bag from this week's designers, my one and only Prada cervo antik...
> 
> View attachment 4595214


Cervo is deerskin… is that right? I just love the look of the leather on this bag. Kinda makes me want to give it a hug.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> It must be the influence of this thread but *I'm going to take a hard look at my closet and sell off anything that's at all questionable for my needs*. No matter how much I love it...I hope I don't hate myself for it down the line ...


I've done that for the past four years, due to the influence of this thread. I just went through my notes to see what I've let go (because, who can remember???). Since 2016 I've donated/sold 23 bags. Eek! But here's the thing. I don't miss a single one of them. I've never reached into my closet and thought "Drat. If only I still had ______."

Last year we had a "love it or list it" challenge at the beginning of the year. Maybe it would be good to do that again in 2020?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> We are here to help! We've all had to downsize for various reasons, *and it almost always feels GREAT*!


Agreed. Isn't that interesting? I'm coming to the conclusion that emptying the closet feels better than filling it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


You look amazing, @Cookiefiend , but I'm so sorry to hear that the shoes didn't work out for you. How annoying to have painful shoes when you're thousands of miles away from your closet. 

Unless you bought a replacement pair of black pumps in Paris???


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Cervo is deerskin… is that right? I just love the look of the leather on this bag. Kinda makes me want to give it a hug.


Yup, deerskin, and very huggable...


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I've done that for the past four years, due to the influence of this thread. I just went through my notes to see what I've let go (because, who can remember???). Since 2016 I've donated/sold 23 bags. Eek! But here's the thing. I don't miss a single one of them. I've never reached into my closet and thought "Drat. If only I still had ______."
> 
> Last year we had a "love it or list it" challenge at the beginning of the year. Maybe it would be good to do that again in 2020?


I've regretted a few but in a more or less abstract way. Not because I miss using them but because they were so darn pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Agreed. Isn't that interesting? I'm coming to the conclusion that emptying the closet feels better than filling it!


Not sure I'd go that far ...


----------



## Cookiefiend

msd_bags said:


> Goodluck on your closet clean up!  Just don’t rush it if you’re not ready.  Sometimes we hang on to some bags for no good reason, but the time will come when we’d know what to do.
> 
> There’s really a lot of movement in your collection this year.  Way to go!  Hope you find the right one(s) for your shoulder!
> 
> You really look good in these outfits!  Pity the shoes didn’t work. I agree - comfort first!


Thank you so much! But - yeah - comfort is a must! 


ElainePG said:


> I've done that for the past four years, due to the influence of this thread. I just went through my notes to see what I've let go (because, who can remember???). Since 2016 I've donated/sold 23 bags. Eek! But here's the thing. I don't miss a single one of them. I've never reached into my closet and thought "Drat. If only I still had ______."
> 
> Last year we had a "love it or list it" challenge at the beginning of the year. Maybe it would be good to do that again in 2020?


Only once have I sold a bag and then missed it - it did fill a need but made me irate every time I used it - so it had to go. I’ve since found another that works so much better though it is a little small. 
I sold my LV Musette Tango right before we left - woo hoo! And she is thrilled with the bag, so we’re both happy! 


ElainePG said:


> You look amazing, @Cookiefiend , but I'm so sorry to hear that the shoes didn't work out for you. How annoying to have painful shoes when you're thousands of miles away from your closet.
> 
> Unless you bought a replacement pair of black pumps in Paris???


Ha! No - I didn’t replace them but I sure did see some beauties! 
And - thank you for your kind words!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I've done that for the past four years, due to the influence of this thread. I just went through my notes to see what I've let go (because, who can remember???). Since 2016 I've donated/sold 23 bags. Eek! But here's the thing. I don't miss a single one of them. I've never reached into my closet and thought "Drat. If only I still had ______."
> 
> Last year we had a "love it or list it" challenge at the beginning of the year. Maybe it would be good to do that again in 2020?


This is exactly what I have been doing. I think that is a great idea because after the holidays I will probably have a few more that can go.


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> I’ve sold many bags in the past so it’s not a new thing for me but I’ve realized that there are definitely bags in my collection that I’m hanging onto for no good reason. I know the feeling I get when I carry a bag and it simply works for me. That’s what I need from every bag in my closet. The work begins...but it’s such a bad time to sell, the market’s sooooo slowwwww.


The market is terrible. I'm trying to sell some scarves and....ugh....


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> You look amazing, @Cookiefiend , but I'm so sorry to hear that the shoes didn't work out for you. How annoying to have painful shoes when you're thousands of miles away from your closet.
> 
> Unless you bought a replacement pair of black pumps in Paris???


Yes, @Cookiefiend: we might need to hear a bit more about the trip , and keeping to our theme - did the bags you brought along work out? What bags did you see in your Parisian outings on other people? Any new ideas about your collection?


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> The market is terrible. I'm trying to sell some scarves and....ugh....


Sorry to hear that. I don't do ebay only consignment shops and  Posh and have had some good luck , not with everything but a lot of stuff found happy new homes. I have also given away a lot of stuff too.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> We've gone through the list of contemporary designers as per TPF. We have five premier designers left. Since there haven't been a ton of posts let's do the last five all together this week. Then next week we can do all of the designers that you have that haven't been covered by the TPF lists.
> So, this week, unless anyone has an objection, we'll do:
> *Prada
> Proenza Schouler
> Saint Laurent
> Tods
> Valentino *


I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:



The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762


Elaine, your V Bow clutch is beautiful and your new goodies are stunning! Congratulations! I love the colour of your VLock shoulder bag and the G Flora scarf is so pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762


I love your bow clutch


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762


Yowza! Love the clutch, but your birthday prezzies are fabulous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Yes, @Cookiefiend: we might need to hear a bit more about the trip , and keeping to our theme - did the bags you brought along work out? What bags did you see in your Parisian outings on other people? Any new ideas about your collection?


We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.


Oceans of Champagne! 


We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches. 


We spent a day at the Louvre:


I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.” 
Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


Beautiful pictures and wonderful storytelling, Cookie. It sounds like a marvellous trip. Great bag choices. Thanks for sharing your recent adventures.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Beautiful pictures and wonderful storytelling, Cookie. It sounds like a marvellous trip. Great bag choices. Thanks for sharing your recent adventures.


Thank you so much! This was for our 40th anniversary - it was very special.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much! This was for our 40th anniversary - it was very special.


What a wonderful way to celebrate your 40th anniversary! Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much! This was for our 40th anniversary - it was very special.


Wow, congratulations! You must have gotten married when you were 12! We had our honeymoon in Paris. I don't think we'll make it back for our 40th in 2 years, but that would be wonderful. Was your anniversary in November? Ours is.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


Gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> I have one bag from this week's designers, my one and only Prada cervo antik...
> 
> View attachment 4595214



You can def 'feel' the wonderful leather of this bag.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> One bag came that was final sale. It was gorgeous but my shoulder immediately protested before I even finished taking the wrapping off. Luckily a friend of mine said if it comes and doesn't work for me she would buy it from me. So in and out the same day. I won't be counting it at all. Such a pity because the color was stunning. This fall I have worn almost all my fall winter bags, not all this month though. Two I wore this month as soon as I was done wearing them I put them up for sale at a great value and out they went. I get so excited when I look at the space I in my closet till I remember that the consignment shop still has quite a few bags. These challenges have really helped me this year. I have now sold most of my large totes. I am still looking for a small one with a long strap drop but it seems to be elusive.



Congratulations, you are doing such a great job.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!



I am soooo sorry about your shoes coz (sorry to say coz they're obviously going) they look bl**dy _great_ on you


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Agreed. Isn't that interesting? I'm coming to the conclusion that emptying the closet feels better than filling it!



I feel so behind. Recently, I get up 05:30 and come home 20:30 and go basically straight to bed. 

Certainly buying bags is easier and less time consuming than selling.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762



I  that bow clutch. Because of the success of the BV Pouch clutch, the V Bow  it looks totally fresh again.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.



Shoes aside it sounds like you both had a fab time. Very happy for you, many congratulations.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762


Simply Stunning and belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


What a wonderful trip. I am always amazed by how small the Mona Lisa is.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762


First time I see your new Valentino!  Gorgeous! Great haul from your SF trip.


----------



## msd_bags

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


I’m glad to hear you had a fabulous time in Paris.  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## msd_bags

For this week’s showcase by brand:

Prada - I now have only this nylon bauletto (I don’t have a photo of just the bag in my phone)


Proenza Schouler - I have 2 of these totes.  So easy to use!  Plus great leather!!


Saint Laurent - only one tote in marine blue


Tod’s - no bag, just this pair of sneakers:


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762


These are all beautiful. Love that bow clutch, and your new bag!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


Well done, and thanks for the pix!
Your BOX K got wet? I would have taken off my clothes to wrap around it! LOLOL.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> For this week’s showcase by brand:
> 
> Prada - I now have only this nylon bauletto (I don’t have a photo of just the bag in my phone)
> View attachment 4597312
> 
> Proenza Schouler - I have 2 of these totes.  So easy to use!  Plus great leather!!
> View attachment 4597314
> 
> Saint Laurent - only one tote in marine blue
> View attachment 4597311
> 
> Tod’s - no bag, just this pair of sneakers:
> View attachment 4597313


Love those totes.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> So, I think I missed Mulberry week (and a few others--I'm just too slow with my camera). Here is my one and only Mulberry: Araline hobo in dark brown -- more of an espresso or dark chocolate. I love the two-tone tassels and braided handles. And the leather is so soft and light. I really need more Mulberry in my life.
> 
> View attachment 4594651
> View attachment 4594652


I just love this style! And those tassels are so cute


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I have one bag from this week's designers, my one and only Prada cervo antik...
> 
> View attachment 4595214


This bag is just


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It must be the influence of this thread but I'm going to take a hard look at my closet and sell off anything that's at all questionable for my needs. No matter how much I love it...I hope I don't hate myself for it down the line ...


First dibs on those BV’s


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I've regretted a few but in a more or less abstract way. Not because I miss using them but because they were so darn pretty.


This is the hard part! Letting go of bags you like/love, but no longer suit your needs...i am in the same place...and the gals on this thread are very inspirational...i just listed and sold a bag i absolutely love but it doesn’t work for me at all...following this thread absolutely was the reason i was able to let go....


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> The market is terrible. I'm trying to sell some scarves and....ugh....


So everyone is having trouble selling lately it seems like? I thought it was just me, but a couple of you have mentioned a slow market....usually this time of year is a good time to sell, i wonder why things are so slow?


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I don't own any of the others, but I do have two Valentino bags. One is this little "bow" clutch I've had for years:
> View attachment 4596756
> 
> 
> The other is brand-spanking-new (and is also my birthday present from DH this year)… the VLock shoulder bag. Shown here with my OTHER present from DH (we had ourselves a bit of a "time" in San Francisco, heh): the newly-issued Gucci Flora scarf. Flora is a very old Gucci design (t goes back to the 1950 or 60s, I think?) but it's been reissued this fall with little gold stars superimposed over the flowers.
> View attachment 4596762


Both of your V bags are beautiful! That bow~ so darn cute   And your new V is a gorgeous classic, looks amazing with that  Gucci scarf


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


Thank you for sharing these pix and stories, you are inspiring me to plan a trip for our next big anniv    I love how you purse watched too  when we travel its such fun doing that....and happy anniversary to you and DH, thats an incredible milestone


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> So everyone is having trouble selling lately it seems like? I thought it was just me, but a couple of you have mentioned a slow market....usually this time of year is a good time to sell, i wonder why things are so slow?


This year has been slower for me. I'm way behind what I've usually done by this time of year. I think there is more competition and less bargains for buyers. Sellers like me are forced to raise prices to cover fees and postage, which have gone up, and now that most selling sites collect sales tax, buyers have to factor that in when they are considering if your item is a bargain.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Wow, congratulations! You must have gotten married when you were 12! We had our honeymoon in Paris. I don't think we'll make it back for our 40th in 2 years, but that would be wonderful. Was your anniversary in November? Ours is.


Thank you for such a lovely compliment! 
Not 12… but just 19. Our anniversary is November 16th - that's the day we went to Champagne. 


papertiger said:


> I am soooo sorry about your shoes coz (sorry to say coz they're obviously going) they look bl**dy _great_ on you


Hahahaa! Thank you! 


dcooney4 said:


> What a wonderful trip. I am always amazed by how small the Mona Lisa is.


Thank you! We were surprised too - and by how she does seem to follow you around the room! 


momasaurus said:


> Well done, and thanks for the pix!
> Your BOX K got wet? I would have taken off my clothes to wrap around it! LOLOL.


Bwahahahaa!!! I was worried… fortunately it wasn't pouring! I shortened the strap and moved it to my front so it was more under the umbrella, but it still got a little wet. I kept brushing it off as much as possible, and hoping for the best. I do think that the moisturizing and polishing before helps. I've left it out for another polishing this weekend. 
It still looks amazing. 


jbags07 said:


> Thank you for sharing these pix and stories, you are inspiring me to plan a trip for our next big anniv    I love how you purse watched too  when we travel its such fun doing that....and happy anniversary to you and DH, thats an incredible milestone


You are so welcome!

Thanks everyone for all the kind anniversary wishes!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> This year has been slower for me. I'm way behind what I've usually done by this time of year. I think there is more competition and less bargains for buyers. Sellers like me are forced to raise prices to cover fees and postage, which have gone up, and now that most selling sites collect sales tax, buyers have to factor that in when they are considering if your item is a bargain.


I think you are exactly right. Taxes and postage fees have really influenced sales .....postal rates are so high now...i just shipped a bag that weighed 3 pounds but they charged me a 14 pound rate. They said for the size box i used, the box was too light and so they charged me extra for that!  So agree with you, our prices are higher to reflect this....plus there is so much competition...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I think you are exactly right. Taxes and postage fees have really influenced sales .....postal rates are so high now...i just shipped a bag that weighed 3 pounds but they charged me a 14 pound rate. They said for the size box i used, the box was too light and so they charged me extra for that!  So agree with you, our prices are higher to reflect this....plus there is so much competition...


AT least the US postal system is government subsidized, you should see what we pay in Canada .


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> This year has been slower for me. I'm way behind what I've usually done by this time of year. I think there is more competition and less bargains for buyers. Sellers like me are forced to raise prices to cover fees and postage, which have gone up, and now that most selling sites collect sales tax, buyers have to factor that in when they are considering if your item is a bargain.


I think there's more to it though than just taxes and shipping costs. Even HG bags that would have disappeared in hours are now just sitting, even with reasonably low asking prices. I personally blame Marie Kondo for the whole thing .


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> First dibs on those BV’s


Keep an eye on the "your auction listings" thread .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Keep an eye on the "your auction listings" thread .


I'd love your denim cervo hobo but it's out of my price range at the time.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> AT least the US postal system is government subsidized, you should see what we pay in Canada .


USPS has to compete against UPS and others. It is still cheaper than the other services for most things but if that changes people will stop using USPS for packages.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> USPS has to compete against UPS and others. It is still cheaper than the other services for most things but if that changes people will stop using USPS for packages.


Canada Post has the same competition here but it seems to work for them. For me to ship a medium sized bag with signature required costs me on the average of $40-$45 CDN. Whenever possible I drive to Blaine and ship from there but then you have to figure in gas costs and gas here is INSANELY expensive. No cheap way to do things I guess... Canada Post has just recently taken a page from USPS's book and started offering flat rate boxes but of course it's only usable within Canada.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'd love your denim cervo hobo but it's out of my price range at the time.


Check your PMs.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> AT least the US postal system is government subsidized, you should see what we pay in Canada .


Eeeech, i thought it was bad here....even worse in Canada?


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I think there's more to it though than just taxes and shipping costs. Even HG bags that would have disappeared in hours are now just sitting, even with reasonably low asking prices. I personally blame Marie Kondo for the whole thing .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Keep an eye on the "your auction listings" thread .


Will Try!  I always forget about that!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Eeeech, i thought it was bad here....even worse in Canada?


We're an expensive country. BC, and Vancouver in particular, even more so.


----------



## jbags07

I don't have a lot from this weeks brands, so i will include a couple of odds and ends too....

Valentino .....
grained calfskin small rockstud tote, pink lambskin free rockstud shoulder spike (my favorite summer bag), and 2 scarves....


----------



## jbags07

Saint Laurent.....just got this cardholder and the leather is divine...a chevron camera bag is now on my list , and this vintage scarf i got on Etsy a couple of years ago...the drycleaner was not able to get the staining out that you can see near the name label....i am afraid to try in case the color bleeds...curious to know if any of you think its possible to get them out? I wear it anyway, its a fun colorful scarf with my jean jacket!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597613
> View attachment 4597614
> View attachment 4597615
> View attachment 4597618
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot from this weeks brands, so i will include a couple of odds and ends too....
> 
> Valentino .....
> grained calfskin small rockstud tote, pink lambskin free rockstud shoulder spike (my favorite summer bag), and 2 scarves....


Love your colour choices!


----------



## jbags07

I have a few everyday frames, but i wear my Prada constantly...love the 60s vibe they have...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Love your colour choices!


Thank you   The free stud bag does not show well in pix...its a light fuchsia color and its divine in person...


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> For this week’s showcase by brand:
> 
> Prada - I now have only this nylon bauletto (I don’t have a photo of just the bag in my phone)
> View attachment 4597312
> 
> Proenza Schouler - I have 2 of these totes.  So easy to use!  Plus great leather!!
> View attachment 4597314
> 
> Saint Laurent - only one tote in marine blue
> View attachment 4597311
> 
> Tod’s - no bag, just this pair of sneakers:
> View attachment 4597313


Gorgeous totes!


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597613
> View attachment 4597614
> View attachment 4597615
> View attachment 4597618
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot from this weeks brands, so i will include a couple of odds and ends too....
> 
> Valentino .....
> grained calfskin small rockstud tote, pink lambskin free rockstud shoulder spike (my favorite summer bag), and 2 scarves....


Very pretty selections!


----------



## dcooney4

I only have one Prada bag and a six key holder from them.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> I only have one Prada bag and a six key holder from them.


Beautiful and very classic bag


----------



## Cookiefiend

My only contribution this week with Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - truly a @Sparkletastic bag! 
It’s adorable and all my things fit perfectly!


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597619
> View attachment 4597620
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent.....just got this cardholder and the leather is divine...a chevron camera bag is now on my list , and this vintage scarf i got on Etsy a couple of years ago...the drycleaner was not able to get the staining out that you can see near the name label....i am afraid to try in case the color bleeds...curious to know if any of you think its possible to get them out? I wear it anyway, its a fun colorful scarf with my jean jacket!



It looks like a lovely scarf and I would just use and clean as you go along. Eventually, the stain may come out. If it's oil, it won't come out anyway and doing harsh things all at once won't help. It will depend what age the scarf is as to whether the colours will run. It could be '70s or it could be 1990s-doing-70s. The logo on the scarf is def a 90s fine script. You would have to to research more to check whether the 1990s scarves are safe to wash - I personally would risk a 1970s.


----------



## Porschenality

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 16 different bags this month. How is everyone else doing with the challenge?


Good question. I think I’ve switched in and out of four so far. I just hopped into my LV Neverfull tonight for the next couple of days. It’s been fun switching them out so frequently.


----------



## Porschenality

I now realize after reading farther back we’re on Prada. I have quite a few but for now here’s this one.


----------



## papertiger

Wearing a Pucci dress I bought last year (it has its own belt) with Flamingo Party scarf on head (I think @Cookiefiend is a FP twin) with grey double-faced cashmere coat and trusty Evelyne that I can't seem to take off plus DS on the Etain side. I took myself for a 'just see what's around for gifts' day.  Didn't buy anything but the walk was nice,  it was also good to stick 'out of office' on my my emails for once.


----------



## papertiger

Porschenality said:


> I now realize after reading farther back we’re on Prada. I have quite a few but for now here’s this one.



Great picture


----------



## papertiger

My Prada belt bag is too beaten up to show but amazingly my  YSL Ivory Marjorelle is almost pristine. It's 10 years old now and I still love the retro mod look of it and wear it quite often. A lot of the newer contemporary brands have bags that are quite streamlined and sculptural and no one remembers this as a YSL anymore (when I say 'no one' I don't mean on this forum). It's actually quite a good bag to wear in the Winter because it's both a pop and a neutral. Great with a narrow coat. This pic is from a long time ago but the bag still looks the same.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> For this week’s showcase by brand:
> 
> Prada - I now have only this nylon bauletto (I don’t have a photo of just the bag in my phone)
> View attachment 4597312
> 
> Proenza Schouler - I have 2 of these totes.  So easy to use!  Plus great leather!!
> View attachment 4597314
> 
> Saint Laurent - only one tote in marine blue
> View attachment 4597311
> 
> Tod’s - no bag, just this pair of sneakers:
> View attachment 4597313


A wonderful collection!



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597613
> View attachment 4597614
> View attachment 4597615
> View attachment 4597618
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot from this weeks brands, so i will include a couple of odds and ends too....
> 
> Valentino .....
> grained calfskin small rockstud tote, pink lambskin free rockstud shoulder spike (my favorite summer bag), and 2 scarves....





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597619
> View attachment 4597620
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent.....just got this cardholder and the leather is divine...a chevron camera bag is now on my list , and this vintage scarf i got on Etsy a couple of years ago...the drycleaner was not able to get the staining out that you can see near the name label....i am afraid to try in case the color bleeds...curious to know if any of you think its possible to get them out? I wear it anyway, its a fun colorful scarf with my jean jacket!


Great bags and I am really drawn to your scarves, the colours and prints, just lovely!



dcooney4 said:


> I only have one Prada bag and a six key holder from them.


Fantastic Prada bag.



Porschenality said:


> I now realize after reading farther back we’re on Prada. I have quite a few but for now here’s this one.


What a lovely composition and fantastic coloured bag!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My only contribution this week with Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - truly a @Sparkletastic bag!
> It’s adorable and all my things fit perfectly!
> View attachment 4597750


It’s wonderful to have a sparkly bag that fits what you carry!



papertiger said:


> Wearing a Pucci dress I bought last year (it has its own belt) with Flamingo Party scarf on head (I think @Cookiefiend is a FP twin) with grey double-faced cashmere coat and trusty Evelyne that I can't seem to take off plus DS on the Etain side. I took myself for a 'just see what's around for gifts' day.  Didn't buy anything but the walk was nice,  it was also good to stick 'out of office' on my my emails for once.


Sounds like a great outfit! I am currently resisting purchasing a beautiful grey double-faced wool and cashmere coat on sale. Your post just made me think of it again when I am trying to be disciplined   It’s wonderful you were able to get out for a day of window shopping.

*Questions for everyone, what are some great gifts you will be giving and what is on your wishlist?*



papertiger said:


> My Prada belt bag is too beaten up to show but amazingly my  YSL Ivory Marjorelle is almost pristine. It's 10 years old now and I still love the retro mod look of it and wear it quite often. A lot of the newer contemporary brands have bags that are quite streamlined and sculptural and no one remembers this as a YSL anymore (when I say 'no one' I don't mean on this forum). It's actually quite a good bag to wear in the Winter because it's both a pop and a neutral. Great with a narrow coat. This pic is from a long time ago but the bag still looks the same.


I love your YSL Majorelle. It looks great with this outfit. I like how you explain it as a pop and a neutral. I long ago owned a white YSL Muse Large, your pic just reminded me of my old bag.


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> It looks like a lovely scarf and I would just use and clean as you go along. Eventually, the stain may come out. If it's oil, it won't come out anyway and doing harsh things all at once won't help. It will depend what age the scarf is as to whether the colours will run. It could be '70s or it could be 1990s-doing-70s. The logo on the scarf is def a 90s fine script. You would have to to research more to check whether the 1990s scarves are safe to wash - I personally would risk a 1970s.


Thank you @papertiger   I hadn’t considered that the stain may come out with additional cleanings!  I will do some research based on your thoughts, and if it seems ok i might try a little handwash, but i am ok with it as is rather than have the colors bleed...


----------



## jbags07

Porschenality said:


> I now realize after reading farther back we’re on Prada. I have quite a few but for now here’s this one.


She looks beautiful with the scarf and that background!


----------



## jbags07

[QUOTE="More bags
Great bags and I am really drawn to your scarves, the colours and prints, just lovely!

Thank you very much


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> My Prada belt bag is too beaten up to show but amazingly my  YSL Ivory Marjorelle is almost pristine. It's 10 years old now and I still love the retro mod look of it and wear it quite often. A lot of the newer contemporary brands have bags that are quite streamlined and sculptural and no one remembers this as a YSL anymore (when I say 'no one' I don't mean on this forum). It's actually quite a good bag to wear in the Winter because it's both a pop and a neutral. Great with a narrow coat. This pic is from a long time ago but the bag still looks the same.


I’ve not ever seen this style before, what a great bag!


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> I’ve not ever seen this style before, what a great bag!



Thank you. I loved this YSL era (and the previous Tom Ford one too).


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have a sparkly bag that fits what you carry!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great outfit! I am currently resisting purchasing a beautiful grey double-faced wool and cashmere coat on sale. Your post just made me think of it again when I am trying to be disciplined   It’s wonderful you were able to get out for a day of window shopping.
> 
> *Questions for everyone, what are some great gifts you will be giving and what is on your wishlist?*
> 
> 
> I love your YSL Majorelle. It looks great with this outfit. I like how you explain it as a pop and a neutral. I long ago owned a white YSL Muse Large, your pic just reminded me of my old bag.



Thank you. Those Muses were iconic.

Sorry to enable you on the double-faced wool/cash coat. Mine is as comfortable as a dressing gown and sometimes that's just what I want. Very cold here today. 


I'm glad you asked this question because I sorted my list today:

Terre d'H 200ml for DH - should keep him going for a while.
Chanel hand cream (white 'egg') for 4 different people - the world's most stylish hand cream
Chanel, Bleu de Chanel travel pouch (fragrance and atomiser) for male friend who is always very generous
YSL manifesto for another friend (her sig scent)
Brora cashmere mittens for 3 others
I usually bake bread for the office. 
I have to find something for another couple but they are always buying homeware so...???

My Wishlist:
Asprey gold brooch (I never said I was cheap to run  )
V&A museum pass for a year 
Present to self, Gucci Flora silk blouse (50% paid for) 

I think I may pop back tomorrow for Gucci's Rush that's on offer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Porschenality said:


> I now realize after reading farther back we’re on Prada. I have quite a few but for now here’s this one.


What a marvelous color!


papertiger said:


> Wearing a Pucci dress I bought last year (it has its own belt) with Flamingo Party scarf on head (I think @Cookiefiend is a FP twin) with grey double-faced cashmere coat and trusty Evelyne that I can't seem to take off plus DS on the Etain side. I took myself for a 'just see what's around for gifts' day.  Didn't buy anything but the walk was nice,  it was also good to stick 'out of office' on my my emails for once.


It makes me happy to know that your Evie is so right for you - what a great (and tempting) bag.
I’m thrilled too to be your twin with the FP - it’s just the most marvelous neutral. And now our Fifi has one too!


papertiger said:


> My Prada belt bag is too beaten up to show but amazingly my  YSL Ivory Marjorelle is almost pristine. It's 10 years old now and I still love the retro mod look of it and wear it quite often. A lot of the newer contemporary brands have bags that are quite streamlined and sculptural and no one remembers this as a YSL anymore (when I say 'no one' I don't mean on this forum). It's actually quite a good bag to wear in the Winter because it's both a pop and a neutral. Great with a narrow coat. This pic is from a long time ago but the bag still looks the same.


This picture made me google the YSL Marjorelle - I love sculptural bags (unless they need their own chair. Danse Lente - I’m looking at you) and this one is beautiful.


More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have a sparkly bag that fits what you carry!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great outfit! I am currently resisting purchasing a beautiful grey double-faced wool and cashmere coat on sale. Your post just made me think of it again when I am trying to be disciplined   It’s wonderful you were able to get out for a day of window shopping.
> 
> *Questions for everyone, what are some great gifts you will be giving and what is on your wishlist?*
> 
> 
> I love your YSL Majorelle. It looks great with this outfit. I like how you explain it as a pop and a neutral. I long ago owned a white YSL Muse Large, your pic just reminded me of my old bag.


Absolutely! This is one of the bags I carried in September when I did the 4 bags for the month because I knew this one would cover any ‘extra’ need I might have. My only quibble I might have with it, is that it doesn’t have a top handle. Which i wasn’t aware that was really a *need* for me before finding this thread. A top handle allows me to grab the bag (from the shelf, cubby, car seat) without squashing the body of the bag. That’s the only thing this bag is missing. But - zomg - the silver color, and the leather are amazing.

As for gifts - a case of champagne for my DIL, an Apple Watch for DS1 because it can pick up A-fib, a purse made locally with a Tarot card hand painted on it for DS2’s SO, and I’m still thinking about the rest. For myself - I would like the compact Silk’in wallet in a bright color, but honestly this has been a very good year. All my sons will be home on Christmas Day - so my heart will be full.


----------



## dcooney4

Porschenality said:


> I now realize after reading farther back we’re on Prada. I have quite a few but for now here’s this one.


Beautiful bag and photo!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have a sparkly bag that fits what you carry!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great outfit! I am currently resisting purchasing a beautiful grey double-faced wool and cashmere coat on sale. Your post just made me think of it again when I am trying to be disciplined   It’s wonderful you were able to get out for a day of window shopping.
> 
> *Questions for everyone, what are some great gifts you will be giving and what is on your wishlist?*
> 
> 
> I love your YSL Majorelle. It looks great with this outfit. I like how you explain it as a pop and a neutral. I long ago owned a white YSL Muse Large, your pic just reminded me of my old bag.


My daughter and one of my sons wanted coats. I found a long oatmeal colored coat for my daughter at theory and my son a slim cut one that he wanted at Calvin Kein . I had actually seen one for him that Was higher quality but he picked the Calvin from the photos I sent him. 
For me I still don’t know what I want much to my husbands dismay.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> My Prada belt bag is too beaten up to show but amazingly my  YSL Ivory Marjorelle is almost pristine. It's 10 years old now and I still love the retro mod look of it and wear it quite often. A lot of the newer contemporary brands have bags that are quite streamlined and sculptural and no one remembers this as a YSL anymore (when I say 'no one' I don't mean on this forum). It's actually quite a good bag to wear in the Winter because it's both a pop and a neutral. Great with a narrow coat. This pic is from a long time ago but the bag still looks the same.





Cookiefiend said:


> My only contribution this week with Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - truly a @Sparkletastic bag!
> It’s adorable and all my things fit perfectly!
> View attachment 4597750


Very pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> My Prada belt bag is too beaten up to show but amazingly my  YSL Ivory Marjorelle is almost pristine. It's 10 years old now and I still love the retro mod look of it and wear it quite often. A lot of the newer contemporary brands have bags that are quite streamlined and sculptural and no one remembers this as a YSL anymore (when I say 'no one' I don't mean on this forum). It's actually quite a good bag to wear in the Winter because it's both a pop and a neutral. Great with a narrow coat. This pic is from a long time ago but the bag still looks the same.


Love the whole look.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Elaine, your V Bow clutch is beautiful and your new goodies are stunning! Congratulations! I love the colour of your VLock shoulder bag and the G Flora scarf is so pretty.





muchstuff said:


> I love your bow clutch





Cookiefiend said:


> Yowza! Love the clutch, but your birthday prezzies are fabulous!



Thank you @More bags , @muchstuff , and @Cookiefiend !


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


Thank you for the travelogue, @Cookiefiend . Love the photos. I especially like the "wall of champagne"… wow!


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> Thank you. I loved this YSL era (and the previous Tom Ford one too).


I am going to keep an eye out for this era, although resellers seem to mainly carry more contemporary styles...i love vintage bags myself   .....ebay scares me as i’ve had a couple of bad experiences lately, but i would have better luck finding vintage bags there i suspect....


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I  that bow clutch. *Because of the success of the BV Pouch clutch, the V Bow  it looks totally fresh again*.


I hadn't thought of that… you're quite right! 
There's another thread where someone posted photos of herself carrying clutches with casual outfits, which was a real eye-opener for me. I only carry this bag when I'm in a dressy outfit. But I'm going to challenge myself (next year) to wear it with jeans.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Simply Stunning and belated Happy Birthday!


Thank you!

Not belated… early. The birthday isn't happening until the end of December. But life is short, so I'm using the bag and the scarf NOW.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> First time I see your new Valentino!  Gorgeous! Great haul from your SF trip.


Thank you! Yes, I've been waiting to post the new Valentino until we reached the letter "V"… and I've been impatient! It's box leather, so that makes me a bit nervous, but so far I haven't scratched it. And I've decided (I'm quoting someone here; was it you, @momasaurus ?) that I'm not running a bag museum. Bags are to be used, not worshipped.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> For this week’s showcase by brand:
> 
> Prada - I now have only this nylon bauletto (I don’t have a photo of just the bag in my phone)
> View attachment 4597312
> 
> Proenza Schouler - I have 2 of these totes.  So easy to use!  Plus great leather!!
> View attachment 4597314
> 
> Saint Laurent - only one tote in marine blue
> View attachment 4597311
> 
> Tod’s - no bag, just this pair of sneakers:
> View attachment 4597313


This is a lovely collection. What an appealing marine blue color of your SL tote. And such a cute charm!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> These are all beautiful. Love that bow clutch, and your new bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Both of your V bags are beautiful! That bow~ so darn cute   And your new V is a gorgeous classic, looks amazing with that  Gucci scarf


Thank you! I really do need to use the bow clutch more often. It holds a surprising amount. I think it might look cute with jeans & a sweater (my typical look) on a day when I don't need to carry my entire life around.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> This year has been slower for me. I'm way behind what I've usually done by this time of year. I think there is more competition and less bargains for buyers. Sellers like me are forced to raise prices to cover fees and postage, which have gone up, and now that most selling sites collect sales tax, buyers have to factor that in when they are considering if your item is a bargain.


I didn't realize that selling sites are collecting sales tax. Do you mean sites like fleaBay? It's been a while since I've bought on a reseller site, so I guess I haven't paid attention.

I hope your sales pick up when everything gets frantic after Thanksgiving.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I think there's more to it though than just taxes and shipping costs. Even HG bags that would have disappeared in hours are now just sitting, even with reasonably low asking prices. *I personally blame Marie Kondo for the whole thing* .


  

And did you see? She now has HER OWN e-site, where she's selling ALL KINDS of useless junk! $75 for a tuning fork and crystal, which supposedly reset your… um… something? 

I hope I haven't offended anyone. Maybe tuning forks and crystals work. I'm certainly all for meditation; I do it every evening. But $75 feels like a lot of $$$ for something that will most likely gather dust. Especially when it's being sold by the guru of "tidying up." And don't get me started on the brass tool holder for your kitchen counter, which can be yours for a mere $275.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597613
> View attachment 4597614
> View attachment 4597615
> View attachment 4597618
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot from this weeks brands, so i will include a couple of odds and ends too....
> 
> Valentino .....
> grained calfskin small rockstud tote, pink lambskin free rockstud shoulder spike (my favorite summer bag), and 2 scarves....


These are all gorgeous! I love the color of that pink rocketed. I looked at a similar one when DH and I were at the Valentino boutique in San Francisco, and came THIS close to getting it instead of the VLock, but ultimately decided in favor of the VLock. Your pink one is just sooooooooooooo sassy!

Terrific scarves, too.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> My only contribution this week with Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - truly a @Sparkletastic bag!
> It’s adorable and all my things fit perfectly!
> View attachment 4597750


This is such a little sweetie!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I really do need to use the bow clutch more often. It holds a surprising amount. I think it might look cute with jeans & a sweater (my typical look) on a day when I don't need to carry my entire life around.


It will look fabulous with jeans and a sweater


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> And did you see? She now has HER OWN e-site, where she's selling ALL KINDS of useless junk! $75 for a tuning fork and crystal, which supposedly reset your… um… something?
> 
> I hope I haven't offended anyone. Maybe tuning forks and crystals work. I'm certainly all for meditation; I do it every evening. But $75 feels like a lot of $$$ for something that will most likely gather dust. Especially when it's being sold by the guru of "tidying up." And don't get me started on the brass tool holder for your kitchen counter, which can be yours for a mere $275.


  You made me laugh  lol, you ate so right too!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> These are all gorgeous! I love the color of that pink rocketed. I looked at a similar one when DH and I were at the Valentino boutique in San Francisco, and came THIS close to getting it instead of the VLock, but ultimately decided in favor of the VLock. Your pink one is just sooooooooooooo sassy!
> 
> Terrific scarves, too.


Thank you very much    I agree about the white studs with the pink   Sassy and fun!  And your Vlock is a such a beautiful elegant bag...i just love it


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> And did you see? She now has HER OWN e-site, where she's selling ALL KINDS of useless junk! $75 for a tuning fork and crystal, which supposedly reset your… um… something?
> 
> I hope I haven't offended anyone. Maybe tuning forks and crystals work. I'm certainly all for meditation; I do it every evening. But $75 feels like a lot of $$$ for something that will most likely gather dust. Especially when it's being sold by the guru of "tidying up." And don't get me started on the brass tool holder for your kitchen counter, which can be yours for a mere $275.


Marie Kondo has never “sparked joy” for me...every time I hear that phrase I want to set something on fire .


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Thank you. Those Muses were iconic.
> 
> Sorry to enable you on the double-faced wool/cash coat. Mine is as comfortable as a dressing gown and sometimes that's just what I want. Very cold here today.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you asked this question because I sorted my list today:
> 
> Terre d'H 200ml for DH - should keep him going for a while.
> Chanel hand cream (white 'egg') for 4 different people - the world's most stylish hand cream
> Chanel, Bleu de Chanel travel pouch (fragrance and atomiser) for male friend who is always very generous
> YSL manifesto for another friend (her sig scent)
> Brora cashmere mittens for 3 others
> I usually bake bread for the office.
> I have to find something for another couple but they are always buying homeware so...???
> 
> My Wishlist:
> Asprey gold brooch (I never said I was cheap to run  )
> V&A museum pass for a year
> Present to self, Gucci Flora silk blouse (50% paid for)
> 
> I think I may pop back tomorrow for Gucci's Rush that's on offer.


If I see that coat on second discount I will grab it as I will feel it was meant to be, most likely some smarty will pick it up and take it home before I make it back to the store! Wonderful gift ideas, cashmere mittens sound delightful! I hope Santa delivers your Asprey brooch, too!


Cookiefiend said:


> What a marvelous color!
> 
> It makes me happy to know that your Evie is so right for you - what a great (and tempting) bag.
> I’m thrilled too to be your twin with the FP - it’s just the most marvelous neutral. And now our Fifi has one too!
> 
> This picture made me google the YSL Marjorelle - I love sculptural bags (unless they need their own chair. Danse Lente - I’m looking at you) and this one is beautiful.
> 
> Absolutely! This is one of the bags I carried in September when I did the 4 bags for the month because I knew this one would cover any ‘extra’ need I might have. My only quibble I might have with it, is that it doesn’t have a top handle. Which i wasn’t aware that was really a *need* for me before finding this thread. A top handle allows me to grab the bag (from the shelf, cubby, car seat) without squashing the body of the bag. That’s the only thing this bag is missing. But - zomg - the silver color, and the leather are amazing.
> 
> As for gifts - a case of champagne for my DIL, an Apple Watch for DS1 because it can pick up A-fib, a purse made locally with a Tarot card hand painted on it for DS2’s SO, and I’m still thinking about the rest. For myself - I would like the compact Silk’in wallet in a bright color, but honestly this has been a very good year. All my sons will be home on Christmas Day - so my heart will be full.


I’m giggling at the utility of the Apple Watch being used as a lie detector! I also have a compact Silk’in wallet on my someday list. I’m glad you will be surrounded by your whole family during Christmas. My boys are little enough it is hard for me to imagine a time when they won’t be home for Christmas.



dcooney4 said:


> My daughter and one of my sons wanted coats. I found a long oatmeal colored coat for my daughter at theory and my son a slim cut one that he wanted at Calvin Kein . I had actually seen one for him that Was higher quality but he picked the Calvin from the photos I sent him.
> For me I still don’t know what I want much to my husbands dismay.


Both coats sound terrific. So great to think that they will think of you every time they put on their warm coats, like getting a hug from Mom.



ElainePG said:


> I hadn't thought of that… you're quite right!
> There's another thread where someone posted photos of herself carrying clutches with casual outfits, which was a real eye-opener for me. I only carry this bag when I'm in a dressy outfit. But I'm going to challenge myself (next year) to wear it with jeans.


I saw @diane278 clutch outfits and she looks fabulous. Diane, you’re inspiring us on this thread. Elaine, I think you could pull off your Valentino Bow clutch with casual outfits, too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> If I see that coat on second discount I will grab it as I will feel it was meant to be, most likely some smarty will pick it up and take it home before I make it back to the store! Wonderful gift ideas, cashmere mittens sound delightful! I hope Santa delivers your Asprey brooch, too!
> 
> I’m giggling at the utility of the Apple Watch being used as a lie detector! I also have a compact Silk’in wallet on my someday list. I’m glad you will be surrounded by your whole family during Christmas. My boys are little enough it is hard for me to imagine a time when they won’t be home for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Both coats sound terrific. So great to think that they will think of you every time they put on their warm coats, like getting a hug from Mom.
> 
> 
> I saw @diane278 clutch outfits and she looks fabulous. Diane, you’re inspiring us on this thread. Elaine, I think you could pull off your Valentino Bow clutch with casual outfits, too!


 - not a lie detector - but Atrial fibrulation. A-fib for short. Both my son and I have it - as does my mother. My grandfather had an almost fatal one that changed his life forever, and ours as well. The watch is supposed to catch any episodes, the idea being that if they are too frequent or last too long - get yourself to the doctor. My oldest is a worrier and the knowledge might help him worry less! I hope...
I looked at the compact Silk’in in H, but they only had etoupe. 
I miss the days when they were small, but I love the days when I have them all home now.


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> So everyone is having trouble selling lately it seems like? I thought it was just me, but a couple of you have mentioned a slow market....usually this time of year is a good time to sell, i wonder why things are so slow?


Hermes scarves are at an all-time low - I am seeing things sell for shockingly low prices. (Of course, if I were still acquiring I'd be happy!). And I have two Trims listed that are generating absolutely no interest. IDK why things are so slow....


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for such a lovely compliment!
> Not 12… but just 19. Our anniversary is November 16th - that's the day we went to Champagne.
> 
> Hahahaa! Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! We were surprised too - and by how she does seem to follow you around the room!
> 
> Bwahahahaa!!! I was worried… fortunately it wasn't pouring! I shortened the strap and moved it to my front so it was more under the umbrella, but it still got a little wet. I kept brushing it off as much as possible, and hoping for the best. I do think that the moisturizing and polishing before helps. I've left it out for another polishing this weekend.
> It still looks amazing.
> 
> You are so welcome!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the kind anniversary wishes!


Box is the most wonderful leather. Yummy. When I look at the new Bs and Ks in togo I just think - um, no.


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597613
> View attachment 4597614
> View attachment 4597615
> View attachment 4597618
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a lot from this weeks brands, so i will include a couple of odds and ends too....
> 
> Valentino .....
> grained calfskin small rockstud tote, pink lambskin free rockstud shoulder spike (my favorite summer bag), and 2 scarves....


LOVE that black rockstud!!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I only have one Prada bag and a six key holder from them.


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! Yes, I've been waiting to post the new Valentino until we reached the letter "V"… and I've been impatient! It's box leather, so that makes me a bit nervous, but so far I haven't scratched it. And I've decided (I'm quoting someone here; was it you, @momasaurus ?) that I'm not running a bag museum. Bags are to be used, not worshipped.


Yep. No museums here. I use the good silver for backyard cookouts also, because why not?


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> And did you see? She now has HER OWN e-site, where she's selling ALL KINDS of useless junk! $75 for a tuning fork and crystal, which supposedly reset your… um… something?
> 
> I hope I haven't offended anyone. Maybe tuning forks and crystals work. I'm certainly all for meditation; I do it every evening. But $75 feels like a lot of $$$ for something that will most likely gather dust. Especially when it's being sold by the guru of "tidying up." And don't get me started on the brass tool holder for your kitchen counter, which can be yours for a mere $275.


OMG - I did not know this. 
Let's buy a lot of stuff to help us downsize, LOLOL.


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> Marie Kondo has never “sparked joy” for me...every time I hear that phrase I want to set something on fire .


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> This is gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> What a marvelous color!
> 
> It makes me happy to know that your Evie is so right for you - what a great (and tempting) bag.
> I’m thrilled too to be your twin with the FP - it’s just the most marvelous neutral. And now our Fifi has one too!
> 
> This picture made me google the YSL Marjorelle - I love sculptural bags (unless they need their own chair. Danse Lente - I’m looking at you) and this one is beautiful.
> 
> Absolutely! This is one of the bags I carried in September when I did the 4 bags for the month because I knew this one would cover any ‘extra’ need I might have. My only quibble I might have with it, is that it doesn’t have a top handle. Which i wasn’t aware that was really a *need* for me before finding this thread. A top handle allows me to grab the bag (from the shelf, cubby, car seat) without squashing the body of the bag. That’s the only thing this bag is missing. But - zomg - the silver color, and the leather are amazing.
> 
> As for gifts - a case of champagne for my DIL, an Apple Watch for DS1 because it can pick up A-fib, a purse made locally with a Tarot card hand painted on it for DS2’s SO, and I’m still thinking about the rest. For myself - I would like the compact Silk’in wallet in a bright color, but honestly this has been a very good year. All my sons will be home on Christmas Day - so my heart will be full.



Thank you. I wear it without the big 'Y' charm and key so it looks cleaner if I want that minimalist look. Our amazing collector Croissette has one too - we are in amazing company.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Love the whole look.



Thank you. I'm thinking "where did that skirt go?"


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> I am going to keep an eye out for this era, although resellers seem to mainly carry more contemporary styles...i love vintage bags myself   .....ebay scares me as i’ve had a couple of bad experiences lately, but i would have better luck finding vintage bags there i suspect....



It's an odd thing that not so many of these bags come up for sale in the UK. Perhaps their owners are keeping them(?). The quality is certainly very good.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> And did you see? She now has HER OWN e-site, where she's selling ALL KINDS of useless junk! $75 for a tuning fork and crystal, which supposedly reset your… um… something?
> 
> I hope I haven't offended anyone. Maybe tuning forks and crystals work. I'm certainly all for meditation; I do it every evening. But $75 feels like a lot of $$$ for something that will most likely gather dust. Especially when it's being sold by the guru of "tidying up." And don't get me started on the brass tool holder for your kitchen counter, which can be yours for a mere $275.



I have a piano so I don't need a tuning fork...er..um..hold on, that's not very space-saving. 

In Japan the old phone system had a dialling tone incidentally pitched to 'A'. All the kids could tune their violins wherever they were in Japan.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> - not a lie detector - but Atrial fibrulation. A-fib for short. Both my son and I have it - as does my mother. My grandfather had an almost fatal one that changed his life forever, and ours as well. The watch is supposed to catch any episodes, the idea being that if they are too frequent or last too long - get yourself to the doctor. My oldest is a worrier and the knowledge might help him worry less! I hope...
> I looked at the compact Silk’in in H, but they only had etoupe.
> I miss the days when they were small, but I love the days when I have them all home now.


 What a dunce I am! Thank you for explaining A-Fib. How wonderful the watch can detect episodes. I learned something today, thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> What a dunce I am! Thank you for explaining A-Fib. How wonderful the watch can detect episodes. I learned something today, thank you!


Pish-posh - not a dunce at all!


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


>


 PERFECT


----------



## muchstuff

Cookiefiend said:


> - not a lie detector - but Atrial fibrulation. A-fib for short. Both my son and I have it - as does my mother. My grandfather had an almost fatal one that changed his life forever, and ours as well. The watch is supposed to catch any episodes, the idea being that if they are too frequent or last too long - get yourself to the doctor. My oldest is a worrier and the knowledge might help him worry less! I hope...
> I looked at the compact Silk’in in H, but they only had etoupe.
> I miss the days when they were small, but I love the days when I have them all home now.


Check your oldest against a list of symptoms for anxiety disorder. I always thought my kids were "worriers" as well, both have full blown anxiety disorders. There are ways to help manage it but it needs to be recognized. Just food for thought, I wish I had realized it earlier with my two.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Marie Kondo has never “sparked joy” for me...every time I hear that phrase I want to set something on fire .


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I saw @diane278 clutch outfits and she looks fabulous. Diane, you’re inspiring us on this thread. Elaine, I think you could pull off your Valentino Bow clutch with casual outfits, too!


Yes, that's exactly who it was. Thank you for reminding me! *Didn't* she pull together some great outfits with her clutch bags? 
I have taken my bow clutch out of the closet, and will carry it on Monday paired with jeans & a sweater, just to run errands. So excited… it feels as though I've bought a brand new bag!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


>


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Hermes scarves are at an all-time low - I am seeing things sell for shockingly low prices. (Of course, if I were still acquiring I'd be happy!). And I have two Trims listed that are generating absolutely no interest. IDK why things are so slow....



I have 9 things on sale ATM in *bay. Some with very few views. I guess there are too many apps and FB/insta groups. We can't be on them all coz it gets really messy. The most stupid messages too, "Can you measure the shirt buttons?" Like what? No, I can't.


----------



## papertiger

muchstuff said:


> Marie Kondo has never “sparked joy” for me...every time I hear that phrase I want to set something on fire .





 

Makes _me _nervous


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I have a piano so I don't need a tuning fork...er..um..hold on, that's not very space-saving.
> 
> *In Japan the old phone system had a dialling tone incidentally pitched to 'A'. All the kids could tune their violins wherever they were in Japan*.


I just love this story! I can absolutely visualize it.

Nowadays there's a Tuning Fork app. Very space-saving. But does it spark joy?


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's exactly who it was. Thank you for reminding me! *Didn't* she pull together some great outfits with her clutch bags?
> I have taken my bow clutch out of the closet, and will carry it on Monday paired with jeans & a sweater, just to run errands. So excited… it feels as though I've bought a brand new bag!


Oh I think that clutch would look outstanding with jeans and a sweater...and I'm not a clutch gal.


----------



## muchstuff

papertiger said:


> I have 9 things on sale ATM in *bay. Some with very few views. I guess there are too many apps and FB/insta groups. We can't be on them all coz it gets really messy. The most stupid messages too, "Can you measure the shirt buttons?" Like what? No, I can't.


Measure the shirt buttons?


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Oh I think that clutch would look outstanding with jeans and a sweater...and I'm not a clutch gal.


I'll let you know!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> I'll let you know!


Mod shot please, I'm jonesing on that clutch .


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I just love this story! I can absolutely visualize it.
> 
> Nowadays there's a Tuning Fork app. Very space-saving. But does it spark joy?
> 
> View attachment 4598492


----------



## papertiger

Last night DH took me to dinner to celebrate getting a new job. I took my Gucci Hysteria clutch in violet lizard. and wore a LBD with mink/fox jacket.  I think it was all this talk with @ElainePG about her lovely V Bow clutch and how it's made Newley fashionable by the the rise of the BV Pouch. The Hysteria is an excellent roomy size for day or evening, especially since I wasn't feeling in a minimalist mood. 

Slightly OT. I used Charlotte Tilbury Clay mask in the afternoon for the first time and I can totally recommend it. I've never had a facemark I can use on the same day as going out.


----------



## dcooney4

All this talk of clutches has me wanting to use mine. Then I looked out the window at the pouring rain and realized there is no way I will be taking a clutch Christmas shopping. Maybe taking one to lunch next week might work.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I have 9 things on sale ATM in *bay. Some with very few views. I guess there are too many apps and FB/insta groups. We can't be on them all coz it gets really messy. The most stupid messages too, "Can you measure the shirt buttons?" Like what? No, I can't.


Sorry to be laughing, but OMG! Really?


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> Oh I think that clutch would look outstanding with jeans and a sweater...and I'm not a clutch gal.


Agree. Can't wait to see your pix, @ElainePG !


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Last night DH took me to dinner to celebrate getting a new job. I took my Gucci Hysteria clutch in violet lizard. and wore a LBD with mink/fox jacket.  I think it was all this talk with @ElainePG about her lovely V Bow clutch and how it's made Newley fashionable by the the rise of the BV Pouch. The Hysteria is an excellent roomy size for day or evening, especially since I wasn't feeling in a minimalist mood.
> 
> Slightly OT. I used Charlotte Tilbury Clay mask in the afternoon for the first time and I can totally recommend it. I've never had a facemark I can use on the same day as going out.


This is super-cool. Every time you post pix of lizard (or python) things I spend hours searching for something for myself. One of these days it's going to happen!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Marie Kondo has never “sparked joy” for me...every time I hear that phrase I want to set something on fire .


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Hermes scarves are at an all-time low - I am seeing things sell for shockingly low prices. (Of course, if I were still acquiring I'd be happy!). And I have two Trims listed that are generating absolutely no interest. IDK why things are so slow....


I have been so focused on buying bags lately i have not looked at scarves but i do want to start a collection of H scarves soon....i was more inclined to buy new but if prices are good i should take a look at the secondary market...i am a little nervous tho as i don’t know what to look for to authenticate...a friend of mine mentioned that she is seeing a lot of fake H scarves on poshmark, tradsey, and ebay lately .......


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> LOVE that black rockstud!!


Thank you kindly


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> It's an odd thing that not so many of these bags come up for sale in the UK. Perhaps their owners are keeping them(?). The quality is certainly very good.


I think their owners/collectors are keeping them here in the US too!


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> Last night DH took me to dinner to celebrate getting a new job. I took my Gucci Hysteria clutch in violet lizard. and wore a LBD with mink/fox jacket.  I think it was all this talk with @ElainePG about her lovely V Bow clutch and how it's made Newley fashionable by the the rise of the BV Pouch. The Hysteria is an excellent roomy size for day or evening, especially since I wasn't feeling in a minimalist mood.
> 
> Slightly OT. I used Charlotte Tilbury Clay mask in the afternoon for the first time and I can totally recommend it. I've never had a facemark I can use on the same day as going out.


Congratulations on your new job   And this bag...its fabulous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

** Wrong thread, oddly enough it randomly changed.**


----------



## ksuromax

More bags said:


> *Questions for everyone, what are some great gifts you will be giving and what is on your wishlist?*


I've scooped some great deals at Bath&Body Works, the COCOA line smells just divine!  
nothing particular on my wish list (yet) 
twisting my brain to get an idea for the gift to my DH  

@papertiger congrats on your new job! 

@Cookiefiend big congrats on your anny! many more to come!


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> I have been so focused on buying bags lately i have not looked at scarves but i do want to start a collection of H scarves soon....i was more inclined to buy new but if prices are good i should take a look at the secondary market...i am a little nervous tho as i don’t know what to look for to authenticate...a friend of mine mentioned that she is seeing a lot of fake H scarves on poshmark, tradsey, and ebay lately .......


This is a great time to buy, scarves, especially on eBay and if you want some older designs. The authentication thread here is very reliable.


----------



## momasaurus

Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL. 
Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> This is a great time to buy, scarves, especially on eBay and if you want some older designs. The authentication thread here is very reliable.


Ok,thank you! I’ve been looking for the last hour and there are many very lovely vintage scarves on ebay right now...


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Last night DH took me to dinner to celebrate getting a new job. I took my Gucci Hysteria clutch in violet lizard. and wore a LBD with mink/fox jacket.  I think it was all this talk with @ElainePG about her lovely V Bow clutch and how it's made Newley fashionable by the the rise of the BV Pouch. The Hysteria is an excellent roomy size for day or evening, especially since I wasn't feeling in a minimalist mood.
> 
> Slightly OT. I used Charlotte Tilbury Clay mask in the afternoon for the first time and I can totally recommend it. I've never had a facemark I can use on the same day as going out.


I love the color of this clutch. I can just visualize it with your LBD and your fur jacket… so elegant! I'm thinking a 50s or 60s film star vibe. Am I right?


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL.
> Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599042
> View attachment 4599043
> View attachment 4599044


Love all of these scarf selections with your Zhoe   And that red Zhoe is just stunning.....its such a gorgeous shade of red...sorry to hear the size/shape does not work for you!  Its one of my favorite MM styles...i think it looks stunning with your outfits...


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> All this talk of clutches has me wanting to use mine. Then I looked out the window *at the pouring rain* and realized there is no way I will be taking a clutch Christmas shopping. Maybe taking one to lunch next week might work.


Yes, our dry/fire season is finally coming to an end on Tuesday, and after that we're in for at least a week of rain. So I'm thinking about which bag to carry when we go out for Thanksgiving dinner on Thursday… not my bow clutch, that's for sure!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL.
> Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599042
> View attachment 4599043
> View attachment 4599044


Your Zhoe is so beautifully paired with your H scarves. But the design (narrower at the bottom than at the top) would be a problem for me, as well. 
Far be it for me to stop you from scoping out at red bags… especially red bags with silver hardware! What have you seen that you like?


----------



## dcooney4

It is nasty weather here today, so I put a pile of new men’s catalogs in front of dh . I told him to circle things he liked . Well he did more then circle for ideas he picked colors and wrote his sizes. So I didn’t go Sale shopping. Just called and placed the order for the exact items he wanted. He is now done.lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL.
> Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599042
> View attachment 4599043
> View attachment 4599044


The color is gorgeous. Try wearing it again tomorrow and see if you move things around a bit if it doesn’t work out.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Last night DH took me to dinner to celebrate getting a new job. I took my Gucci Hysteria clutch in violet lizard. and wore a LBD with mink/fox jacket.  I think it was all this talk with @ElainePG about her lovely V Bow clutch and how it's made Newley fashionable by the the rise of the BV Pouch. The Hysteria is an excellent roomy size for day or evening, especially since I wasn't feeling in a minimalist mood.
> 
> Slightly OT. I used Charlotte Tilbury Clay mask in the afternoon for the first time and I can totally recommend it. I've never had a facemark I can use on the same day as going out.





ksuromax said:


> I've scooped some great deals at Bath&Body Works, the COCOA line smells just divine!
> nothing particular on my wish list (yet)
> twisting my brain to get an idea for the gift to my DH
> 
> @papertiger congrats on your new job!
> 
> @Cookiefiend big congrats on your anny! many more to come!


Thank you sweetheart! 


momasaurus said:


> Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL.
> Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599042
> View attachment 4599043
> View attachment 4599044


I love the color, but ... a bag that annoys me is a bag on the way out. 
And you say it’s ‘unforgiving’?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is nasty weather here today, so I put a pile of new men’s catalogs in front of dh . I told him to circle things he liked . Well he did more then circle for ideas he picked colors and wrote his sizes. So I didn’t go Sale shopping. Just called and placed the order for the exact items he wanted. He is now done.lol


[/QUOTE]
Clever!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL.
> Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599042
> View attachment 4599043
> View attachment 4599044



The colour is dynamite


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I love the color of this clutch. I can just visualize it with your LBD and your fur jacket… so elegant! I'm thinking a 50s or 60s film star vibe. Am I right?



I do my best. The jacket is sheered mink and quite fluffy collar and cuffs so quite glam. I guess late-'60s vibe fits well.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> It is nasty weather here today, so I put a pile of new men’s catalogs in front of dh . I told him to circle things he liked . Well he did more then circle for ideas he picked colors and wrote his sizes. So I didn’t go Sale shopping. Just called and placed the order for the exact items he wanted. He is now done.lol


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> Love all of these scarf selections with your Zhoe   And that red Zhoe is just stunning.....its such a gorgeous shade of red...sorry to hear the size/shape does not work for you!  Its one of my favorite MM styles...i think it looks stunning with your outfits...





ElainePG said:


> Your Zhoe is so beautifully paired with your H scarves. But the design (narrower at the bottom than at the top) would be a problem for me, as well.
> Far be it for me to stop you from scoping out at red bags… especially red bags with silver hardware! What have you seen that you like?





dcooney4 said:


> The color is gorgeous. Try wearing it again tomorrow and see if you move things around a bit if it doesn’t work out.





Cookiefiend said:


> I love the color, but ... a bag that annoys me is a bag on the way out.
> And you say it’s ‘unforgiving’?





papertiger said:


> The colour is dynamite


Thank you all so much for the feedback! I'm going to try to wear this bag a few times more this holiday season. Totally appropriate color, right?  @ElainePG : I *did* see a cute red Valentino bow clutch! And a red BV hobo (don't want to replace this bag with a hobo, though), and a bright red Trim (I have more than enough Trims, LOL), and a few other red things. I'm in the mood for some luscious leather....


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> It is nasty weather here today, so I put a pile of new men’s catalogs in front of dh . I told him to circle things he liked . Well he did more then circle for ideas he picked colors and wrote his sizes. So I didn’t go Sale shopping. Just called and placed the order for the exact items he wanted. He is now done.lol


[/QUOTE]
 Thats too funny!  That he wrote colors and sizes   If i ask, my DH tells me to make all the choices...its nice when they participate, and you must be relieved it was such an easy process


----------



## ksuromax

dcooney4 said:


> It is nasty weather here today, so I put a pile of new men’s catalogs in front of dh . I told him to circle things he liked . Well he did more then circle for ideas he picked colors and wrote his sizes. So I didn’t go Sale shopping. Just called and placed the order for the exact items he wanted. He is now done.lol


very smart!   
but not gonna work with mine (we don't have any catalogues, neither the weather is nasty here)


----------



## ksuromax

momasaurus said:


> Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL.
> Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599042
> View attachment 4599043
> View attachment 4599044


Fantastic colour!


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> I've scooped some great deals at Bath&Body Works, the COCOA line smells just divine!
> nothing particular on my wish list (yet)
> twisting my brain to get an idea for the gift to my DH
> 
> @papertiger congrats on your new job!
> 
> @Cookiefiend big congrats on your anny! many more to come!


Mmm, I can almost imagine smelling cocoa right now. I will have to check it out!



momasaurus said:


> Moving through all my purses by the end of the year, today it was the turn of my Massaccesi red zhoe. I rarely wear this bag, and today it annoyed me that it holds less than a similarly sized kelly, because the base is narrower, and is unforgiving if I want to just tuck in one more thing. I *love love love* the color, though, but prefer silver hardware in general.  A girl needs a least one bright red purse, right? So I have just spent an hour looking at some possible substitutes. STOP ME!!! LOL.
> Here are some pix (I'm hoping they will load, don't know in what order). Sorry for the messy backgrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599042
> View attachment 4599043
> View attachment 4599044


I love the colour of your Zhoe, it goes so well with your scarves - great pics!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I do my best. The jacket is sheered mink and quite fluffy collar and cuffs so quite glam. *I guess late-'60s vibe fits well*.


Sheer stockings instead of pantyhose?  

I'm old enough to remember when pantyhose came on the market… so thrilling to be able to do away with garter belts or (shudder) girdles!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thank you all so much for the feedback! I'm going to try to wear this bag a few times more this holiday season. Totally appropriate color, right?  @ElainePG : *I *did* see a cute red Valentino bow clutch*! And a red BV hobo (don't want to replace this bag with a hobo, though), and a bright red Trim (I have more than enough Trims, LOL), and a few other red things. I'm in the mood for some luscious leather....


I can speak to the quality of the Valentino bow clutch. I've had mine for six years. I've conditioned it a few times, but other than that I haven't babied it. Of course, because it's a clutch, I haven't carried it often (though that could certainly change if I start wearing it with jeans!) but I've probably used it an average of 10 times a year. Maybe a bit more. The leather is still soft and smooshy. 

But much as I love this clutch, I can tell you (having tested it this evening) that it won't hold as much as a "regular everyday" bag. Had to swap out my full-sized wallet, which is already pretty small, to a mini-wallet, f'rinstance. And if it's sunny tomorrow and I have to toss in my sunglasses, it will be a squeeze.

Hunting for red bags is fun! Keep us posted!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Sheer stockings instead of pantyhose?
> 
> I'm old enough to remember when pantyhose came on the market… so thrilling to be able to do away with garter belts or (shudder) girdles!



Or in my case opaque leggings - oops ruined the image but it was cold out ha ha. 

With all this shape-wear around, girdles are just sold under another name. It's amazing what we women put ourselves through.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> My Prada belt bag is too beaten up to show but amazingly my  YSL Ivory Marjorelle is almost pristine. It's 10 years old now and I still love the retro mod look of it and wear it quite often. A lot of the newer contemporary brands have bags that are quite streamlined and sculptural and no one remembers this as a YSL anymore (when I say 'no one' I don't mean on this forum). It's actually quite a good bag to wear in the Winter because it's both a pop and a neutral. Great with a narrow coat. This pic is from a long time ago but the bag still looks the same.


I love the Majorelle! Cousins with you as I have the dark fuschia color, which just traveled with me as my “personal item carry on.” YSL did patent so well. I see you put a shoulder belt into the rings..how clever! Must try that.


----------



## dcooney4

Thats too funny!  That he wrote colors and sizes   If i ask, my DH tells me to make all the choices...its nice when they participate, and you must be relieved it was such an easy process[/QUOTE]
First time ever that it was easy. I still have  more difficult people to do, but I am 3/4 done with holiday shopping.


----------



## momasaurus

ksuromax said:


> Fantastic colour!





More bags said:


> Mmm, I can almost imagine smelling cocoa right now. I will have to check it out!
> 
> 
> I love the colour of your Zhoe, it goes so well with your scarves - great pics!


Thanks. Yes, it's mainly the color that keeps this bag in my collection!



ElainePG said:


> I can speak to the quality of the Valentino bow clutch. I've had mine for six years. I've conditioned it a few times, but other than that I haven't babied it. Of course, because it's a clutch, I haven't carried it often (though that could certainly change if I start wearing it with jeans!) but I've probably used it an average of 10 times a year. Maybe a bit more. The leather is still soft and smooshy.
> 
> But much as I love this clutch, I can tell you (having tested it this evening) that it won't hold as much as a "regular everyday" bag. Had to swap out my full-sized wallet, which is already pretty small, to a mini-wallet, f'rinstance. And if it's sunny tomorrow and I have to toss in my sunglasses, it will be a squeeze.
> 
> Hunting for red bags is fun! Keep us posted!


I also saw a red Halzan! The Halzan is a bag I'd like to have someday, and red would be awesome, but that's not going to work out right now with my budget. 
Good to know about the bow clutch not holding much. I realize that a bright red bag is going to be something of a specialty item for me, so it probably should not ALSO be fussy and small. 
Do other people have bright red bags they'd like to comment on?


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Thanks. Yes, it's mainly the color that keeps this bag in my collection!
> 
> 
> I also saw a red Halzan! The Halzan is a bag I'd like to have someday, and red would be awesome, but that's not going to work out right now with my budget.
> Good to know about the bow clutch not holding much. I realize that a bright red bag is going to be something of a specialty item for me, so it probably should not ALSO be fussy and small.
> Do other people have bright red bags they'd like to comment on?


I really like my new Ferragamo Studio bag.
It’s the small size, holds everything AND it’s a great red. Smooth leather inside and out, not too heavy, has both a top handle and a nice shoulder strap. Also not fussy to get into!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like my new Ferragamo Studio bag.
> It’s the small size, holds everything AND it’s a great red. Smooth leather inside and out, not too heavy, has both a top handle and a nice shoulder strap. Also not fussy to get into!
> View attachment 4599614


Gorgeous eye candy!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> I love the Majorelle! Cousins with you as I have the dark fuschia color, which just traveled with me as my “personal item carry on.” YSL did patent so well. I see you put a shoulder belt into the rings..how clever! Must try that.



The pink patent was incredible. Almost magenta, and the patent is still supple. Fantastic. 

The strap is a handmade luggage strap I found at a horse show. It's really sturdy. I'm happier carrying the bag in hand these days but it's nice to have the option.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like my new Ferragamo Studio bag.
> It’s the small size, holds everything AND it’s a great red. Smooth leather inside and out, not too heavy, has both a top handle and a nice shoulder strap. Also not fussy to get into!
> View attachment 4599614


Wow. Beautiful leather, and the design is outstanding.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like my new Ferragamo Studio bag.
> It’s the small size, holds everything AND it’s a great red. Smooth leather inside and out, not too heavy, has both a top handle and a nice shoulder strap. Also not fussy to get into!
> View attachment 4599614



OMG, is it red bag week? These reds are killing me. Most of my reds are darker.


----------



## ElainePG

I tried my Valentino bow clutch as a casual bag today, with grey jeans, a black sweater, and Mephisto sneakers. I deliberately chose an H scarf in the same color family.
I can't tell if I like the look or not.  

It doesn't bother me to wear an H scarf casually with jeans (do it nearly every day) but not sure if this clutch works with the outfit. It probably would, if I wore dressier shoes (or boots) but these are the shoes I wear for running errands.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> Thats too funny!  That he wrote colors and sizes   If i ask, my DH tells me to make all the choices...its nice when they participate, and you must be relieved it was such an easy process


First time ever that it was easy. I still have  more difficult people to do, but I am 3/4 done with holiday shopping.[/QUOTE]

Wow, 3/4 done! I am usually close to done too, but have not even started yet this year


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like my new Ferragamo Studio bag.
> It’s the small size, holds everything AND it’s a great red. Smooth leather inside and out, not too heavy, has both a top handle and a nice shoulder strap. Also not fussy to get into!
> View attachment 4599614


I just love your red Studio   My next one was going to be in black, but this red is just so fabulous....


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Gorgeous eye candy!


Thanks! It’s a cutie! 


ElainePG said:


> Wow. Beautiful leather, and the design is outstanding.


It really is... I would consider another because I really do like it! 


papertiger said:


> OMG, is it red bag week. These reds are killing me. Most of my reds are darker.


Hahaaa - it’s not red week - @momasaurus asked if anyone had any ideas for red bags and this is definitely a good idea! 


ElainePG said:


> I tried my Valentino bow clutch as a casual bag today, with grey jeans, a black sweater, and Mephisto sneakers. I deliberately chose an H scarf in the same color family.
> I can't tell if I like the look or not.
> 
> It doesn't bother me to wear an H scarf casually with jeans (do it nearly every day) but not sure if this clutch works with the outfit. It probably would, if I wore dressier shoes (or boots) but these are the shoes I wear for running errands.


Hrmmm - but you don’t want to wear dressier shoes because you’re just running errands. The outfit sounds great, but having to hold onto a clutch isn’t easy while getting errands done. 
I have one clutch - for formal events only. even then it has a thin chain so I can pop it on my shoulder.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> I just love your red Studio   My next one was going to be in black, but this red is just so fabulous....


Thank you! It is a great red - brighter than the photo shows but not too bright. (if that makes any sense  )


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! It is a great red - brighter than the photo shows but not too bright. (if that makes any sense  )


Yes, makes total sense! I find some reds either too dark or too orangey...this looks like a perfect red...i bet it goes nicely with a lot of scarves too


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> This is a great time to buy, scarves, especially on eBay and if you want some older designs. The authentication thread here is very reliable.




Thank you again   i just purchased my first H scarf today after having it authenticated over on the authentication thread


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> Thank you again   i just purchased my first H scarf today after having it authenticated over on the authentication thread


Congratulations, feel free to show it off here when it arrives!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Congratulations, feel free to show it off here when it arrives!


Will do, and thank you


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> Yes, makes total sense! I find some reds either too dark or too orangey...this looks like a perfect red...i bet it goes nicely with a lot of scarves too


You betcha!
Can’t wait to see your new H scarf - they are so beautiful! Congratulations and welcome to the silky side!
(Or slide - iykwim )


----------



## ElainePG

Oops… forgot to post the photo!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Thank you again   i just purchased my first H scarf today after having it authenticated over on the authentication thread


I saw your post on the AT. So glad you found one. It looks like a goodie!


----------



## ElainePG

[QUOTE="Cookiefiend, post: 33461078, member: 617259"
Hrmmm - but you don’t want to wear dressier shoes because you’re just running errands. The outfit sounds great, but having to hold onto a clutch isn’t easy while getting errands done.
I have one clutch - for formal events only. even then it has a thin chain so I can pop it on my shoulder.[/QUOTE]
This clutch has a chain, so I could potentially carry it on my shoulder, but I don't know if I like the look of a thin dressy gold chain with casual sneakers. And for sure I want to wear my most comfy shoes when I'm running around town doing errands.
So now I'm thinking, I might could carry this clutch when dressed semi-casually (still in jeans, but nicer shoes), but going someplace (like to lunch) as opposed to running errands.


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Oops… forgot to post the photo!
> 
> View attachment 4599855


I think the clutch looks fine with the outfit but needs a black boot rather than the footwear you’re wearing.


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> Thank you again   i just purchased my first H scarf today after having it authenticated over on the authentication thread



So pleased for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like my new Ferragamo Studio bag.
> It’s the small size, holds everything AND it’s a great red. Smooth leather inside and out, not too heavy, has both a top handle and a nice shoulder strap. Also not fussy to get into!
> View attachment 4599614


Stunning!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> [QUOTE="Cookiefiend, post: 33461078, member: 617259"
> Hrmmm - but you don’t want to wear dressier shoes because you’re just running errands. The outfit sounds great, but having to hold onto a clutch isn’t easy while getting errands done.
> I have one clutch - for formal events only. even then it has a thin chain so I can pop it on my shoulder.


This clutch has a chain, so I could potentially carry it on my shoulder, but I don't know if I like the look of a thin dressy gold chain with casual sneakers. And for sure I want to wear my most comfy shoes when I'm running around town doing errands.
So now I'm thinking, I might could carry this clutch when dressed semi-casually (still in jeans, but nicer shoes), but going someplace (like to lunch) as opposed to running errands.[/QUOTE]
I think that might work better. I hate not being hands free when running errands.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I think the clutch looks fine with the outfit but needs a black boot rather than the footwear you’re wearing.


Yes, I think you're right. An ankle boot? Black???


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> You betcha!
> Can’t wait to see your new H scarf - they are so beautiful! Congratulations and welcome to the silky side!
> (Or slide - iykwim )



Why thank you  and i can see where this can easily be a silky slide


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I saw your post on the AT. So glad you found one. It looks like a goodie!





papertiger said:


> So pleased for you.



Thank you both so much


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Oops… forgot to post the photo!
> 
> View attachment 4599855


Oh i love this clutch, and the whole outfit/scarf looks great with it...i do agree with @muchstuff that black boots would tie everything together nicely....


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> This clutch has a chain, so I could potentially carry it on my shoulder, but I don't know if I like the look of a thin dressy gold chain with casual sneakers. And for sure I want to wear my most comfy shoes when I'm running around town doing errands.
> So now I'm thinking, I might could carry this clutch when dressed semi-casually (still in jeans, but nicer shoes), but going someplace (like to lunch) as opposed to running errands.


I think that might work better. I hate not being hands free when running errands.[/QUOTE]
I think you’re right - that’s an excellent plan. 
And I like the ankle bootie idea too, though a full boot would work too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything. 

But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy. 


muchstuff said:


> We've gone through the list of contemporary designers as per TPF. We have five premier designers left. Since there haven't been a ton of posts let's do the last five all together this week. Then next week we can do all of the designers that you have that haven't been covered by the TPF lists.
> So, this week, unless anyone has an objection, we'll do:
> *Prada
> Proenza Schouler
> Saint Laurent
> Tods
> Valentino *


Thanks for keeping us on track. You’re awesome!


Cookiefiend said:


> Back home - woot!
> We had a lovely time in Paris, but I’m reporting back about the shoe question...
> I did bring the ones with the chunky heel and wore them twice.
> View attachment 4595768
> 
> And that’s the last time I’ll ever wear them again. They were SO uncomfortable. They fit fine when I bought them, but the first time I wore them, my feet kept sliding forward in them (even though I wasn’t wearing hosiery), so I thought I’d just put gel pads at the ball of my foot and would be okay. Nope-ity, nope nope.
> They are well made shoes, but too wide. Humbug!


Oh no!  You look quite chic so I’m sorry the shoes are a no go. Did you wear them a bit before the trip? The last time I was in Paris I took relatively new shoes and completely regretted it. I know better and should have taken ones that were broken in. But, the cuteness factor fogged my brain. 

Did you get any new cute finds?


muchstuff said:


> I’ve sold many bags in the past so it’s not a new thing for me but I’ve realized that there are definitely bags in my collection that I’m hanging onto for no good reason. I know the feeling I get when I carry a bag and it simply works for me. That’s what I need from every bag in my closet. The work begins...but it’s such a bad time to sell, the market’s sooooo slowwwww.


Kudos to you for getting to this key insight. I think it’s the pivotal one needed to truly curate a great collection. 

I’m not sure what country you’re in but, in the US and several other countries we are approaching the holiday / buying season. So it’s the best time to offload bags. List them ASAP. 


ElainePG said:


> I've done that for the past four years, due to the influence of this thread. I just went through my notes to see what I've let go (because, who can remember???). Since 2016 I've donated/sold 23 bags. Eek! But here's the thing. I don't miss a single one of them. I've never reached into my closet and thought "Drat. If only I still had ______."
> 
> Last year we had a "love it or list it" challenge at the beginning of the year. Maybe it would be good to do that again in 2020?


Yes!!!  This thread has been so influential in getting me to make the hard calls to sell bags (and clothes and anything else) that I don’t love and use. And except for 2 bags, I haven’t regretted selling any of the 150+ I’ve sold. Pretty good hit rate. I’m learning that if I’m in doubt, just sell it.


ElainePG said:


> Agreed. Isn't that interesting? I'm coming to the conclusion that emptying the closet feels better than filling it!


Yes!  I like the free physical and mental space. Plus I love knowing I haven’t wasted money on bags that sit on shelves / in boxes. 

And, when I do buy an item, I find I adore it because I’ve taken time to really consider it. So it’s win / win. No museum pieces and ever upgraded items to wear!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m skimming so much. Please don’t feel slighted if I missed a juicy post of yours. 





ElainePG said:


> I've done that for the past four years, due to the influence of this thread. I just went through my notes to see what I've let go (because, who can remember???). Since 2016 I've donated/sold 23 bags. Eek! But here's the thing. I don't miss a single one of them. I've never reached into my closet and thought "Drat. If only I still had ______."
> 
> Last year we had a "love it or list it" challenge at the beginning of the year. Maybe it would be good to do that again in 2020?


omg! I just counted. Since 2016 I’ve sold 56 bags. 

I’m comfortable with my current 21 bags but need about 5 more to fill in gaps.

And, yes. Let’s do a LI or LI challenge in the new


Cookiefiend said:


> We had a fabulous time - had a couple rainy days, had a spectacular time in the Champagne region and had two tastings. One at Pierre Gimonnet (love their Special Clubs) and at Gaston Chiquet where we even we taken down to the caves! Since I’m also reading about the history of this region, it was fascinating.
> View attachment 4596784
> 
> Oceans of Champagne!
> View attachment 4596785
> 
> We walked through Notre-Dame de Reims - where all of France’s kings were coronated. There were windows by Marc Chagall! I have a thing for beautiful old churches.
> View attachment 4596786
> 
> We spent a day at the Louvre:
> View attachment 4596783
> 
> I carried the Dinky to Champagne and to the Louvre - it’s a no fuss no muss purse and light weight. While it is small, I can take ID and a CC and put them in the kiss lock pocket where they are very safe, that leaves room for my epipen, a lippy, sunglasses, phone and tissues. Though the phone is in the exterior back pocket.
> I carried the K one afternoon walking (in the rain), to dinner without a shoulder/crossbody strap (two places had little places for me to set the purse so it wasn’t on the floor - so nice,), and to the Atelier de Lumiere - which was really cool, but made us so dizzy we had to sit down! The K got pretty wet one day, but I had moisturized and polished her before we left just in case that might happen. She did look a little rough that afternoon, but by evening she was as good as new.
> I saw a few B’s in the hotel, lots of LV, a few Proenza Schoulers, quite a few Goyards, and a lot YSL. We did go to H at Faubourg and honestly I didn’t pay any attention to who was wearing what except for the very regal woman who was carrying a Goyard Jeanne - it was very nice. When we walked to the Louvre, we walked down Rue Faubourg... me gasping “Ohmigoodness - there’s Moynat, Delvaux, Goyard, X, Y, and Z!!’, the entire way.
> Mr Cookie says ‘I’ve never heard of these brands.”
> Oh! And I did take the K to Hermes while wearing my Della Cavaliere moussie.


Great photos. And you are a cutie!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much! This was for our 40th anniversary - it was very special.


40th?! Yea, so you got married in grade school?


papertiger said:


> *Certainly buying bags is easier and less time consuming than selling.*


Yes!  But it should be the reverse. Lol!  I am reeeeaaaalllly slow to buy now. In part because I love what I have and have adopted your view that any new bag has to upgrade / add to my collection. But, also because I can’t stand any more selling. I need to know that what I buy is absolutely the right bag and won’t require any rehoming any times soon.


jbags07 said:


> So everyone is having trouble selling lately it seems like? I thought it was just me, but a couple of you have mentioned a slow market....usually this time of year is a good time to sell, i wonder why things are so slow?





whateve said:


> This year has been slower for me. I'm way behind what I've usually done by this time of year. I think there is more competition and less bargains for buyers. Sellers like me are forced to raise prices to cover fees and postage, which have gone up, and now that most selling sites collect sales tax, buyers have to factor that in when they are considering if your item is a bargain.





muchstuff said:


> I think there's more to it though than just taxes and shipping costs. Even HG bags that would have disappeared in hours are now just sitting, even with reasonably low asking prices. I personally blame Marie Kondo for the whole thing .


I’ll offer a couple more factors that I think are causing sales to be slow is the economies of most countries are doing well. People are / feel more prosperous so they are more likely to buy new than in tighter economic times.

And, I think the handbag craze peaked and we are on a gentle decline to the “normal” demand.


Cookiefiend said:


> My only contribution this week with Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - truly a @Sparkletastic bag!
> It’s adorable and all my things fit perfectly!
> View attachment 4597750


So glad you are enjoying this bag. She deserved a happy home!


----------



## Sparkletastic

OK. I give up on trying to read everything. Lol!  My last comments. 


ElainePG said:


> And did you see? She now has HER OWN e-site, where she's selling ALL KINDS of useless junk! $75 for a tuning fork and crystal, which supposedly reset your… um… something?
> 
> I hope I haven't offended anyone. Maybe tuning forks and crystals work. I'm certainly all for meditation; I do it every evening. But $75 feels like a lot of $$$ for something that will most likely gather dust. Especially when it's being sold by the guru of "tidying up." And don't get me started on the brass tool holder for your kitchen counter, which can be yours for a mere $275.


Seriously?!?  I guess it’s hard to turn a profit and stay true to the “less is more” philosophy. LOL! 


momasaurus said:


> Hermes scarves are at an all-time low - I am seeing things sell for shockingly low prices. (Of course, if I were still acquiring I'd be happy!). And I have two Trims listed that are generating absolutely no interest. IDK why things are so slow....


I have 2 bags and a lot of jewelry posted and it’s all moving like frozen molasses - not at all.  Hopeful for the holidays. 


momasaurus said:


> Yep. No museums here. I use the good silver for backyard cookouts also, because why not?


 Yes!!! Yes!!! A thousand times YES!  I don’t “save” anything I can use today. And I try to use my best things the most often. 

Having almost lost Mr. S far too soon, I’m glad we haven’t burned very much daylight waiting for tomorrow for what we could have done/ enjoyed / used today. 
Life is shorter than we realize. Vibrant health has an even more limited time son. So, please everyone wear / use / do be right now. Don’t wait. 


papertiger said:


> Last night DH took me to dinner to celebrate getting a new job. I took my Gucci Hysteria clutch in violet lizard. and wore a LBD with mink/fox jacket.  I think it was all this talk with @ElainePG about her lovely V Bow clutch and how it's made Newley fashionable by the the rise of the BV Pouch. The Hysteria is an excellent roomy size for day or evening, especially since I wasn't feeling in a minimalist mood.
> 
> Slightly OT. I used Charlotte Tilbury Clay mask in the afternoon for the first time and I can totally recommend it. I've never had a facemark I can use on the same day as going out.


Yay! Congrats on your job. 


momasaurus said:


> Thanks. Yes, it's mainly the color that keeps this bag in my collection!
> 
> 
> I also saw a red Halzan! The Halzan is a bag I'd like to have someday, and red would be awesome, but that's not going to work out right now with my budget.
> Good to know about the bow clutch not holding much. I realize that a bright red bag is going to be something of a specialty item for me, so it probably should not ALSO be fussy and small.
> Do other people have bright red bags they'd like to comment on?


I have two bright red bags. A mini Trussardi Lovy and a jumbo SF lamb Chanel. I love them both and they are great neutrals in my closet. 


ElainePG said:


> [QUOTE="Cookiefiend, post: 33461078, member: 617259"
> Hrmmm - but you don’t want to wear dressier shoes because you’re just running errands. The outfit sounds great, but having to hold onto a clutch isn’t easy while getting errands done.
> I have one clutch - for formal events only. even then it has a thin chain so I can pop it on my shoulder.


This clutch has a chain, so I could potentially carry it on my shoulder, but I don't know if I like the look of a thin dressy gold chain with casual sneakers. And for sure I want to wear my most comfy shoes when I'm running around town doing errands.
So now I'm thinking, I might could carry this clutch when dressed semi-casually (still in jeans, but nicer shoes), but going someplace (like to lunch) as opposed to running errands.[/QUOTE]Perhaps use it when you go to nice causal dinners, etc with your hubby?


----------



## essiedub

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything.
> 
> But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy.
> 
> !



Oh dear. I am sorry you’ve both had to go through this. Really happy to hear that all is better. Health is everything. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything.
> 
> But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy.
> Thanks for keeping us on track. You’re awesome!
> Oh no!  You look quite chic so I’m sorry the shoes are a no go. Did you wear them a bit before the trip? The last time I was in Paris I took relatively new shoes and completely regretted it. I know better and should have taken ones that were broken in. But, the cuteness factor fogged my brain.
> 
> Did you get any new cute finds?
> Kudos to you for getting to this key insight. I think it’s the pivotal one needed to truly curate a great collection.
> 
> I’m not sure what country you’re in but, in the US and several other countries we are approaching the holiday / buying season. So it’s the best time to offload bags. List them ASAP.
> Yes!!!  This thread has been so influential in getting me to make the hard calls to sell bags (and clothes and anything else) that I don’t love and use. And except for 2 bags, I haven’t regretted selling any of the 150+ I’ve sold. Pretty good hit rate. I’m learning that if I’m in doubt, just sell it.
> Yes!  I like the free physical and mental space. Plus I love knowing I haven’t wasted money on bags that sit on shelves / in boxes.
> 
> And, when I do buy an item, I find I adore it because I’ve taken time to really consider it. So it’s win / win. No museum pieces and ever upgraded items to wear!


How frightening! So  glad he is on the mend.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like my new Ferragamo Studio bag.
> It’s the small size, holds everything AND it’s a great red. Smooth leather inside and out, not too heavy, has both a top handle and a nice shoulder strap. Also not fussy to get into!
> View attachment 4599614


This is beautiful!! Yours is the smaller size? Interesting. I was actually looking at the larger size. Do you happen to have an action shot?


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> I just love your red Studio   My next one was going to be in black, but this red is just so fabulous....


Is yours the large or mini?


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> Thank you again   i just purchased my first H scarf today after having it authenticated over on the authentication thread


Hooray!!! Congrats. Now you can join us over at Scarf of the Day!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> [QUOTE="Cookiefiend, post: 33461078, member: 617259"
> Hrmmm - but you don’t want to wear dressier shoes because you’re just running errands. The outfit sounds great, but having to hold onto a clutch isn’t easy while getting errands done.
> I have one clutch - for formal events only. even then it has a thin chain so I can pop it on my shoulder.
> This clutch has a chain, so I could potentially carry it on my shoulder, but I don't know if I like the look of a thin dressy gold chain with casual sneakers. And for sure I want to wear my most comfy shoes when I'm running around town doing errands.
> So now I'm thinking, I might could carry this clutch when dressed semi-casually (still in jeans, but nicer shoes), but going someplace (like to lunch) as opposed to running errands.


[/QUOTE]
Good idea. I think upgraded shoes would be perfect. (And wouldn't it be nice to find good, smart, comfy errand-running shoes!)


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything.
> 
> But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy.
> Thanks for keeping us on track. You’re awesome!
> Oh no!  You look quite chic so I’m sorry the shoes are a no go. Did you wear them a bit before the trip? The last time I was in Paris I took relatively new shoes and completely regretted it. I know better and should have taken ones that were broken in. But, the cuteness factor fogged my brain.
> 
> Did you get any new cute finds?
> Kudos to you for getting to this key insight. I think it’s the pivotal one needed to truly curate a great collection.
> 
> I’m not sure what country you’re in but, in the US and several other countries we are approaching the holiday / buying season. So it’s the best time to offload bags. List them ASAP.
> Yes!!!  This thread has been so influential in getting me to make the hard calls to sell bags (and clothes and anything else) that I don’t love and use. And except for 2 bags, I haven’t regretted selling any of the 150+ I’ve sold. Pretty good hit rate. I’m learning that if I’m in doubt, just sell it.
> Yes!  I like the free physical and mental space. Plus I love knowing I haven’t wasted money on bags that sit on shelves / in boxes.
> 
> And, when I do buy an item, I find I adore it because I’ve taken time to really consider it. So it’s win / win. No museum pieces and ever upgraded items to wear!


Sorry to hear about DH's health scare. Big hug to you! Glad you're back.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m skimming so much. Please don’t feel slighted if I missed a juicy post of yours. omg! I just counted. Since 2016 I’ve sold 56 bags.
> 
> I’m comfortable with my current 21 bags but need about 5 more to fill in gaps.
> 
> And, yes. Let’s do a LI or LI challenge in the new
> Great photos. And you are a cutie!
> 40th?! Yea, so you got married in grade school?
> Yes!  But it should be the reverse. Lol!  I am reeeeaaaalllly slow to buy now. In part because I love what I have and have adopted your view that any new bag has to upgrade / add to my collection. But, also because I can’t stand any more selling. I need to know that what I buy is absolutely the right bag and won’t require any rehoming any times soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll offer a couple more factors that I think are causing sales to be slow is the economies of most countries are doing well. People are / feel more prosperous so they are more likely to buy new than in tighter economic times.
> 
> And, I think the handbag craze peaked and we are on a gentle decline to the “normal” demand.
> So glad you are enjoying this bag. She deserved a happy home!


You make such good points:
a new bag has to upgrade or add to the collection
try to avoid more selling, which means
initial purchase needs to be very well considered, and not impulse or whimsical
relative prosperity (or perception of prosperity) means more new buying, less buying pre-loved


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything.
> 
> But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy.
> Thanks for keeping us on track. You’re awesome!
> Oh no!  You look quite chic so I’m sorry the shoes are a no go. Did you wear them a bit before the trip? The last time I was in Paris I took relatively new shoes and completely regretted it. I know better and should have taken ones that were broken in. But, the cuteness factor fogged my brain.
> 
> Did you get any new cute finds?
> Kudos to you for getting to this key insight. I think it’s the pivotal one needed to truly curate a great collection.
> 
> I’m not sure what country you’re in but, in the US and several other countries we are approaching the holiday / buying season. So it’s the best time to offload bags. List them ASAP.
> Yes!!!  This thread has been so influential in getting me to make the hard calls to sell bags (and clothes and anything else) that I don’t love and use. And except for 2 bags, I haven’t regretted selling any of the 150+ I’ve sold. Pretty good hit rate. I’m learning that if I’m in doubt, just sell it.
> Yes!  I like the free physical and mental space. Plus I love knowing I haven’t wasted money on bags that sit on shelves / in boxes.
> 
> And, when I do buy an item, I find I adore it because I’ve taken time to really consider it. So it’s win / win. No museum pieces and ever upgraded items to wear!





Sparkletastic said:


> I’m skimming so much. Please don’t feel slighted if I missed a juicy post of yours. omg! I just counted. Since 2016 I’ve sold 56 bags.
> 
> I’m comfortable with my current 21 bags but need about 5 more to fill in gaps.
> 
> And, yes. Let’s do a LI or LI challenge in the new
> Great photos. And you are a cutie!
> 40th?! Yea, so you got married in grade school?
> Yes!  But it should be the reverse. Lol!  I am reeeeaaaalllly slow to buy now. In part because I love what I have and have adopted your view that any new bag has to upgrade / add to my collection. But, also because I can’t stand any more selling. I need to know that what I buy is absolutely the right bag and won’t require any rehoming any times soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll offer a couple more factors that I think are causing sales to be slow is the economies of most countries are doing well. People are / feel more prosperous so they are more likely to buy new than in tighter economic times.
> 
> And, I think the handbag craze peaked and we are on a gentle decline to the “normal” demand.
> So glad you are enjoying this bag. She deserved a happy home!


Oh hon! I’m so glad to hear DH is on the mend, what a scary ordeal that must have been... I can’t imagine. 
Thank you for taking time to update us, and for your kind words! 
I had worn the shoes twice, and I knew I wouldn’t be walking much in them - but  - yeah. I should have gone for the more comfortable ones or worn my faithful D’Orsay pumps with a higher heel but so much more comfortable. 
And - again - I love that PS! 
Be easy on yourself right now, take time for you too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> This is beautiful!! Yours is the smaller size? Interesting. I was actually looking at the larger size. Do you happen to have an action shot?


Thanks! Yes - this is the small! I have a shot I took for the Ferragamo Studio bag thread (there is one, though the Ferragamo threads are pretty quiet) 


(I also photoshopped this one because they don’t ‘know’ me over there - but you know me!)


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks! Yes - this is the small! I have a shot I took for the Ferragamo Studio bag thread (there is one, though the Ferragamo threads are pretty quiet)
> View attachment 4600296
> 
> (I also photoshopped this one because they don’t ‘know’ me over there - but you know me!)


Thanks so much! This is the *small*? Wow. Nice. And it helps that I know how tall you are.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> OK. I give up on trying to read everything. Lol!  My last comments.
> Seriously?!?  I guess it’s hard to turn a profit and stay true to the “less is more” philosophy. LOL!
> I have 2 bags and a lot of jewelry posted and it’s all moving like frozen molasses - not at all.  Hopeful for the holidays.
> Yes!!! Yes!!! A thousand times YES!  I don’t “save” anything I can use today. And I try to use my best things the most often.
> 
> Having almost lost Mr. S far too soon, I’m glad we haven’t burned very much daylight waiting for tomorrow for what we could have done/ enjoyed / used today.
> Life is shorter than we realize. Vibrant health has an even more limited time son. So, please everyone wear / use / do be right now. Don’t wait.
> Yay! Congrats on your job.
> 
> I have two bright red bags. A mini Trussardi Lovy and a jumbo SF lamb Chanel. I love them both and they are great neutrals in my closet.
> 
> This clutch has a chain, so I could potentially carry it on my shoulder, but I don't know if I like the look of a thin dressy gold chain with casual sneakers. And for sure I want to wear my most comfy shoes when I'm running around town doing errands.
> So now I'm thinking, I might could carry this clutch when dressed semi-casually (still in jeans, but nicer shoes), but going someplace (like to lunch) as opposed to running errands. Perhaps use it when you go to nice causal dinners, etc with your hubby?


Thank goodness Mr. S. is recovering. I am sorry to hear about all the health stress/scare. Welcome back, you were missed.


----------



## ElainePG

@Sparkletastic thanks for updating us on Mr Sparkle's health. That must have been terrifying for both of you. I'm so glad to hear he's better.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Good idea. I think upgraded shoes would be perfect. (And wouldn't it be nice to find *good, smart, comfy errand-running shoes*!)


Yes! Shoes that fit & feel like Mephistos, but look like Hermès mid-heeled ankle boots!


----------



## dcooney4

Which bag? Don’t go by my shoes they are rarely worn.


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Is yours the large or mini?


Mine is also the size small just like @Cookiefiend , but in taupe...i find it to be a perfect size and holds all of my daily stuff....


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Hooray!!! Congrats. Now you can join us over at Scarf of the Day!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much! This is the *small*? Wow. Nice. And it helps that I know how tall you are.


Yes -it’s a good sized bag! I think the large would be humongous. 
 You *do* know how tall I am! 


dcooney4 said:


> Which bag? Don’t go by my shoes they are rarely worn.


I think I like the brown best!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Which bag? Don’t go by my shoes they are rarely worn.


I love the shoes and I prefer the brown bag on you. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Which bag? Don’t go by my shoes they are rarely worn.


Are they the same bag, just different colors? 
I'm drawn to the brown one, because of the pop of gold hardware against the warm brown leather. But the real question is: would a brown bag with gold hw fill more of a hole in your collection over a black bag with gunmetal hardware?
Have fun deciding… keep us posted!


----------



## jbags07

@Sparkletastic , so sorry to hear about your DH’s health crisis, but so glad Mr. Sparkle is on the mend.


----------



## jblended

@Sparkletastic I sincerely hoping your DH is recovering well. I cannot imagine how difficult this time would have been on all of you.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> Which bag? Don’t go by my shoes they are rarely worn.


Very tough choice! Both are lovely....i am leaning toward the black tho...which one did u go with!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Are they the same bag, just different colors?
> I'm drawn to the brown one, because of the pop of gold hardware against the warm brown leather. But the real question is: would a brown bag with gold hw fill more of a hole in your collection over a black bag with gunmetal hardware?
> Have fun deciding… keep us posted!


Thanks the brown/ tan and gold win. The other was actually more plum / gunmetal but I am stepping out of the box and going with the tan as I only have one crossbody bag with silver hardware in tan. Dh is getting it as part of my Christmas gift. He likes to go places that gift wrap for him.lol He chose the tan too. I usually go with dark colors in leather.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I love the shoes and I prefer the brown bag on you. Good luck with your decision.


Thanks and brown it is.


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> Very tough choice! Both are lovely....i am leaning toward the black tho...which one did u go with!


It is dark plum but I bought the tan . I would normally have chose the darker one  because I love pebbled leather but Dh and everyone suggested the tan so I am stepping out of the box.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It is dark plum but I bought the tan . I would normally have chose the darker one  because I love pebbled leather but Dh and everyone suggested the tan so I am stepping out of the box.


I like the tan too.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything.
> 
> But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy.
> Thanks for keeping us on track. You’re awesome!
> Oh no!  You look quite chic so I’m sorry the shoes are a no go. Did you wear them a bit before the trip? The last time I was in Paris I took relatively new shoes and completely regretted it. I know better and should have taken ones that were broken in. But, the cuteness factor fogged my brain.
> 
> Did you get any new cute finds?
> Kudos to you for getting to this key insight. I think it’s the pivotal one needed to truly curate a great collection.
> 
> I’m not sure what country you’re in but, in the US and several other countries we are approaching the holiday / buying season. So it’s the best time to offload bags. List them ASAP.
> Yes!!!  This thread has been so influential in getting me to make the hard calls to sell bags (and clothes and anything else) that I don’t love and use. And except for 2 bags, I haven’t regretted selling any of the 150+ I’ve sold. Pretty good hit rate. I’m learning that if I’m in doubt, just sell it.
> Yes!  I like the free physical and mental space. Plus I love knowing I haven’t wasted money on bags that sit on shelves / in boxes.
> 
> And, when I do buy an item, I find I adore it because I’ve taken time to really consider it. So it’s win / win. No museum pieces and ever upgraded items to wear!


I'm glad to hear Mr. S is much better. I went through that scare last year with my DH, and then had a scare for myself this year. It really makes you appreciate the time you have together.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Or in my case opaque leggings - oops ruined the image but it was cold out ha ha.
> 
> With all this shape-wear around, girdles are just sold under another name. It's amazing what we women put ourselves through.


I've never found shapewear that didn't make me look like a sausage so I'm happy to go without.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything.
> 
> But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy.
> Thanks for keeping us on track. You’re awesome!
> Oh no!  You look quite chic so I’m sorry the shoes are a no go. Did you wear them a bit before the trip? The last time I was in Paris I took relatively new shoes and completely regretted it. I know better and should have taken ones that were broken in. But, the cuteness factor fogged my brain.
> 
> Did you get any new cute finds?
> Kudos to you for getting to this key insight. I think it’s the pivotal one needed to truly curate a great collection.
> 
> I’m not sure what country you’re in but, in the US and several other countries we are approaching the holiday / buying season. So it’s the best time to offload bags. List them ASAP.
> Yes!!!  This thread has been so influential in getting me to make the hard calls to sell bags (and clothes and anything else) that I don’t love and use. And except for 2 bags, I haven’t regretted selling any of the 150+ I’ve sold. Pretty good hit rate. I’m learning that if I’m in doubt, just sell it.
> Yes!  I like the free physical and mental space. Plus I love knowing I haven’t wasted money on bags that sit on shelves / in boxes.
> 
> And, when I do buy an item, I find I adore it because I’ve taken time to really consider it. So it’s win / win. No museum pieces and ever upgraded items to wear!


Very very glad to hear things are on the upswing for you and your DH!


----------



## muchstuff

Don't forget everyone, this week we're showcasing all of the brands that weren't in the premier and contemporary lists!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Don't forget everyone, this week we're showcasing all of the brands that weren't in the premier and contemporary lists!


I've been out of this thread for awhile. Where are those lists?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I've been out of this thread for awhile. Where are those lists?


They're the lists you see when you log onto the website or open the app.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've never found shapewear that didn't make me look like a sausage so I'm happy to go without.


Me too! I’m glad I’m not working anymore, so I can choose to wear what’s comfortable. I’m at the point in my life where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> They're the lists you see when you log onto the website or open the app.


Oh I get it. So every brand that has its own forum. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Oh I get it. So every brand that has its own forum. Thanks!


Yup yup. So this week we get to brag all of the brands who aren't lucky enough to have their own sub forum? forum? I can never get the names straight .


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I've never found shapewear that didn't make me look like a sausage so I'm happy to go without.


Ha! I burst out laughing - I won’t wear it either! 
Like Popeye - I yam what I yam!


----------



## msd_bags

I just returned from a vacation the other day so had a lot of catching up at work yesterday and earlier today.  I've only managed to visit tpf now.  This is new! Longest I've ever been away from tpf, lol.  I guess I was really tired from the trip.  Hope to post some pics later.


jbags07 said:


> First time ever that it was easy. I still have  more difficult people to do, but I am 3/4 done with holiday shopping.



Wow, 3/4 done! I am usually close to done too, but have not even started yet this year [/QUOTE]
I have not started mine too!!  Last year by October I was maybe 80% complete.


Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, all. Sorry, I’ve been AWOL. I think I mentioned, Mr. Sparkle has been quite ill. At one point, we thought we would lose him. I thought I was going to lose my mind. He’s my everything.
> 
> But, he’s much better now.  So, I’m taking time out to be incredibly grateful, decompress and enjoy the complete lightness of bag candy.


It's a relief to hear that Mr. Sparkle is okay now!


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks the brown/ tan and gold win. The other was actually more plum / gunmetal but I am stepping out of the box and going with the tan as I only have one crossbody bag with silver hardware in tan. Dh is getting it as part of my Christmas gift. He likes to go places that gift wrap for him.lol He chose the tan too. I usually go with dark colors in leather.


I also like the tan!  And I do like the bag.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I've never found shapewear that didn't make me look like a sausage so I'm happy to go without.



I can't judge how I look but I certainly feel like a sausage!!!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! I burst out laughing - I won’t wear it either!
> Like Popeye - I yam what I yam!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Which bag? Don’t go by my shoes they are rarely worn.



Brown (or the darker).

Love those shoes!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I just returned from a vacation the other day so had a lot of catching up at work yesterday and earlier today.  I've only managed to visit tpf now.  This is new! Longest I've ever been away from tpf, lol.  I guess I was really tired from the trip.  Hope to post some pics later.
> 
> 
> Wow, 3/4 done! I am usually close to done too, but have not even started yet this year


I have not started mine too!!  Last year by October I was maybe 80% complete.

It's a relief to hear that Mr. Sparkle is okay now!

I also like the tan!  And I do like the bag. [/QUOTE]
Thank you! He surprised me by wanting to take me to one of my favorite malls. I thought it was to finish up our family holiday shopping but he actually went in the bag stores with me. I really didn't have a bag on my list at the moment but I always enjoy checking them out. Now I have to wait a month to use it.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Brown (or the darker).
> 
> Love those shoes!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

I have a lot of bags that are not on the list. Most are Mz Wallace.


----------



## dcooney4

Here are a couple more.


----------



## dcooney4

Here are a couple more. I think that might be it but I have a bad headache so it is hard to focus.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> It is dark plum but I bought the tan . I would normally have chose the darker one  because I love pebbled leather but Dh and everyone suggested the tan so I am stepping out of the box.


The tan is beautiful, such a great size and style too


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a couple more. I think that might be it but I have a bad headache so it is hard to focus.


I hope you find a remedy for your headache. Thanks for sharing your pics - your black clutch with the bejeweled clasp is pretty! Great variety dc. I recall you had a lot of movement in your collection this year. Which ones are your favourites and most used bags?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have a lot of bags that are not on the list. Most are Mz Wallace.


I've always liked that top bag, with the three studs in each bottom corner and the woven leather through the chain strap. It's very elegant. Which brand is it?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a couple more. I think that might be it but I have a bad headache so it is hard to focus.


You have a great bag collection. That clutch with the rhinestone clasp is just perfect for dressy occasions.

And I hope your headache lifts soon. Headaches are no fun!


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a couple more. I think that might be it but I have a bad headache so it is hard to focus.


Try putting a bag of frozen peas on the back of your neck and put your hands and feet in hot water.


----------



## ElainePG

Now I get to show off my new Massaccesi bag! It was so much fun to work with Marco on this. I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I keep looking for excuses to carry it.

The style is a new one for him (S/S19); it's called "Luna." I was excited to be able to order it in Antique Bronze leather, which is not one of the options listed on the Massaccesi web site. A simple email to Marco started the design process: I got to choose not only the leather, but also the strap width (wider), plus he put a pocket on the back to hold my cell phone.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Now I get to show off my new Massaccesi bag! It was so much fun to work with Marco on this. I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I keep looking for excuses to carry it.
> 
> The style is a new one for him (S/S19); it's called "Luna." I was excited to be able to order it in Antique Bronze leather, which is not one of the options listed on the Massaccesi web site. A simple email to Marco started the design process: I got to choose not only the leather, but also the strap width (wider), plus he put a pocket on the back to hold my cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 4601484
> View attachment 4601485


Congratulations Elaine, your new Luna looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a couple more.





dcooney4 said:


> Here are a couple more. I think that might be it but I have a bad headache so it is hard to focus.


Your MZ Wallaces are so cute - I love the silver one!
I hope your headache improves! 


ElainePG said:


> Now I get to show off my new Massaccesi bag! It was so much fun to work with Marco on this. I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I keep looking for excuses to carry it.
> 
> The style is a new one for him (S/S19); it's called "Luna." I was excited to be able to order it in Antique Bronze leather, which is not one of the options listed on the Massaccesi web site. A simple email to Marco started the design process: I got to choose not only the leather, but also the strap width (wider), plus he put a pocket on the back to hold my cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 4601484
> View attachment 4601485


Very cute! I love the metallic leather!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Your MZ Wallaces are so cute - I love the silver one!
> I hope your headache improves!
> 
> Very cute! I love the metallic leather!


Thanks! I actually wore that one today.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I hope you find a remedy for your headache. Thanks for sharing your pics - your black clutch with the bejeweled clasp is pretty! Great variety dc. I recall you had a lot of movement in your collection this year. Which ones are your favourites and most used bags?


The most used are the little black lacquer micro Sutton and during the summer the light blue jack Gomme tote.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Now I get to show off my new Massaccesi bag! It was so much fun to work with Marco on this. I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I keep looking for excuses to carry it.
> 
> The style is a new one for him (S/S19); it's called "Luna." I was excited to be able to order it in Antique Bronze leather, which is not one of the options listed on the Massaccesi web site. A simple email to Marco started the design process: I got to choose not only the leather, but also the strap width (wider), plus he put a pocket on the back to hold my cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 4601484
> View attachment 4601485


This is just my cup of tea. So perfect!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Now I get to show off my new Massaccesi bag! It was so much fun to work with Marco on this. I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I keep looking for excuses to carry it.
> 
> The style is a new one for him (S/S19); it's called "Luna." I was excited to be able to order it in Antique Bronze leather, which is not one of the options listed on the Massaccesi web site. A simple email to Marco started the design process: I got to choose not only the leather, but also the strap width (wider), plus he put a pocket on the back to hold my cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 4601484
> View attachment 4601485


Love your new MM bag! That leather and color is amazing. Have not tried the Luna yet but after seeing yours its on my wishlist   Marco is so wonderful to work with, isn’t he?!


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> Here are a couple more.


Love all of your MZ Wallace bags  the one with the stars is my favorite!


----------



## jbags07

Busy packing today for the long weekend so i won’t be able to take pix this week of my other brands...but including a shot of the nylon Frances Valentine bag i use to carry my toiletries.... its the perfect size for weekends away....


----------



## ElainePG

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> Love all of your MZ Wallace bags  the one with the stars is my favorite!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!


Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone that celebrates too.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Now I get to show off my new Massaccesi bag! It was so much fun to work with Marco on this. I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but I keep looking for excuses to carry it.
> 
> The style is a new one for him (S/S19); it's called "Luna." I was excited to be able to order it in Antique Bronze leather, which is not one of the options listed on the Massaccesi web site. A simple email to Marco started the design process: I got to choose not only the leather, but also the strap width (wider), plus he put a pocket on the back to hold my cell phone.
> 
> View attachment 4601484
> View attachment 4601485


This is beautiful. I love that leather!


----------



## whateve

These are my other brands. I have 3 Henri Bendels, which is now defunct, 1 Brighton, and 1 Reed Krakoff, also defunct.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> These are my other brands. I have 3 Henri Bendels, which is now defunct, 1 Brighton, and 1 Reed Krakoff, also defunct.


I miss HB! What a shame that it went under.
Your Brighton bag is so cute, with the NYC images.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I miss HB! What a shame that it went under.
> Your Brighton bag is so cute, with the NYC images.


Thanks! Henri Bendel went downhill in quality the last few years. Mine are from 2013-2015, lambskin, and the quality is amazing. The Reed Krakoff bag is wonderful quality too.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> These are my other brands. I have 3 Henri Bendels, which is now defunct, 1 Brighton, and 1 Reed Krakoff, also defunct.


Those HB bags look yummy, that leather!  That red and the blue in particular are just beautiful


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and everyone that celebrates too.


Wishing you all a very happy Thanksgiving also


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> These are my other brands. I have 3 Henri Bendels, which is now defunct, 1 Brighton, and 1 Reed Krakoff, also defunct.


These are lovely, especially that luscious bordeau!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I miss HB! What a shame that it went under.
> Your Brighton bag is so cute, with the NYC images.


I'm so old I remember also Bonwit Teller, Best, Peck and Peck, B Altman.....That entire stretch of Fifth Avenue!


----------



## Sparkletastic

essiedub said:


> Oh dear. I am sorry you’ve both had to go through this. Really happy to hear that all is better. Health is everything. Happy thanksgiving!





dcooney4 said:


> How frightening! So  glad he is on the mend.





momasaurus said:


> Sorry to hear about DH's health scare. Big hug to you! Glad you're back.





Cookiefiend said:


> Oh hon! I’m so glad to hear DH is on the mend, what a scary ordeal that must have been... I can’t imagine.
> Thank you for taking time to update us, and for your kind words!
> I had worn the shoes twice, and I knew I wouldn’t be walking much in them - but  - yeah. I should have gone for the more comfortable ones or worn my faithful D’Orsay pumps with a higher heel but so much more comfortable.
> And - again - I love that PS!
> Be easy on yourself right now, take time for you too.


Thanks so much for all the love. This has been really a traumatic time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Which bag? Don’t go by my shoes they are rarely worn.


The shoes should be worn often!  Very on trend for this year. I’m glad you got the brown. I’m not a brown bag girl and I really like that one!!!!!


jbags07 said:


> @Sparkletastic , so sorry to hear about your DH’s health crisis, but so glad Mr. Sparkle is on the mend.





jblended said:


> @Sparkletastic I sincerely hoping your DH is recovering well. I cannot imagine how difficult this time would have been on all of you.





whateve said:


> I'm glad to hear Mr. S is much better. I went through that scare last year with my DH, and then had a scare for myself this year. It really makes you appreciate the time you have together.


 Thanks for all of the caring messages. They really mean so much! @whateve  - I’m sorry to hear that you and your DH have struggled as well. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I've never found shapewear that didn't make me look like a sausage so I'm happy to go without.


OMG! I DESPISE shapewear with the heat of a thousand suns!!!  I’d rather workout a bit and then choose clothing that does the rest. No way I’m going to be uncomfortable. I don’t even like bras (which I do wear).

One of my friends and I are planning to do eyelash perms (curling) and I said “do you realize the ridiculous things we do as women to be attractive????”  I mean seriously. Eyelash perms?

I’m still gonna do it because I do like being “pretty” and I admit my brain has been cooked in ridiculous American beauty standards.  But, really the pink tax on our time, effort and cash is real.   I often think about (and challenge by notions on) what is the balance between being comfortable with self and still caretaking of self. Being a careless slob and being an overdone Barbie Doll are equally heinous. 


muchstuff said:


> Very very glad to hear things are on the upswing for you and your DH!


Thank you!


muchstuff said:


> Don't forget everyone, this week we're showcasing all of the brands that weren't in the premier and contemporary lists!


Thanks for keeping us on track!


msd_bags said:


> I just returned from a vacation the other day so had a lot of catching up at work yesterday and earlier today.  I've only managed to visit tpf now.  This is new! Longest I've ever been away from tpf, lol.  I guess I was really tired from the trip.  Hope to post some pics later.
> 
> 
> Wow, 3/4 done! I am usually close to done too, but have not even started yet this year


I have not started mine too!!  Last year by October I was maybe 80% complete.

It's a relief to hear that Mr. Sparkle is okay now!

I also like the tan!  And I do like the bag. [/QUOTE]Thanks for the well wishes for Mr. S.


whateve said:


> These are my other brands. I have 3 Henri Bendels, which is now defunct, 1 Brighton, and 1 Reed Krakoff, also defunct.


Those Henri Bendels are pure gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> These are my other brands. I have 3 Henri Bendels, which is now defunct, 1 Brighton, and 1 Reed Krakoff, also defunct.


They are all beautiful and the burgundy one is my fave!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> These are my other brands. I have 3 Henri Bendels, which is now defunct, 1 Brighton, and 1 Reed Krakoff, also defunct.


I miss Henry Bendel! Yours are lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I'm so old I remember also Bonwit Teller, Best, Peck and Peck, B Altman.....That entire stretch of Fifth Avenue!


I just walked past the old B Altman building recently. So sad to see it being used as a bunch of different businesses.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks so much for all the love. This has been really a traumatic time.


Big hug to you! Please be gentle with yourself.  We are here to support you, distract you, or both!


----------



## Sparkletastic

momasaurus said:


> Big hug to you! Please be gentle with yourself.  We are here to support you, distract you, or both!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I DESPISE shapewear with the heat of a thousand suns!!!  I’d rather workout a bit and then choose clothing that does the rest. No way I’m going to be uncomfortable. I don’t even like bras (which I do wear).
> 
> One of my friends and I are planning to do eyelash perms (curling) and I said “do you realize the ridiculous things we do as women to be attractive????”  I mean seriously. Eyelash perms?
> 
> I’m still gonna do it because I do like being “pretty” and I admit my brain has been cooked in ridiculous American beauty standards.  But, really the pink tax on our time, effort and cash is real.   I often think about (and challenge by notions on) what is the balance between being comfortable with self and still caretaking of self. Being a careless slob and being an overdone Barbie Doll are equally heinous.
> Thank you!
> Thanks for keeping us on track!
> 
> I have not started mine too!!  Last year by October I was maybe 80% complete.
> 
> It's a relief to hear that Mr. Sparkle is okay now!
> 
> I also like the tan!  And I do like the bag.


Thanks for the well wishes for Mr. S.
Those Henri Bendels are pure gorgeous![/QUOTE]
Thanks!

I hate bras too. I'm large chested so no way I can go in public without one. When I was young, the strapless bras were very uncomfortable and there weren't many other options so I didn't get to wear the a lot of the skin showing summer fashions other girls got to wear. I even had to make my own bikini to get a top that fit. No matter how nicely they make a bra, for me, there is still a lot of weight it has to support and it isn't comfortable for long periods of time. As soon as I get home, the bra comes off.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I'm so old I remember also Bonwit Teller, Best, Peck and Peck, B Altman.....That entire stretch of Fifth Avenue!


Me too! 

Do you remember Orbach's? It was mid price, not upscale like the ones you mentioned, but it was a good place for winter coats. My mother would take me "into the city" when I was a girl to buy my winter coat at Orbach's every year. And then to the Automat for lunch. The one across from Grand Central Station. 

Oh my gosh, I really *am* dating myself!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I just walked past the old B Altman building recently. So sad to see it being used as a bunch of different businesses.


Oh, gosh, that IS sad. That was a classy store.


----------



## dcooney4

My kids once asked did Gimbels really exist while watching Miracle on 34 th Street ?


----------



## dcooney4

So far this months stats are good but knowing I am getting bags for Christmas makes me wish the consignment shop could get rid of a few more faster. Though I did sell an inexpensive one yesterday myself.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for Mr. S.
> Those Henri Bendels are pure gorgeous!


Thanks!

I hate bras too. I'm large chested so no way I can go in public without one. When I was young, the strapless bras were very uncomfortable and there weren't many other options so I didn't get to wear the a lot of the skin showing summer fashions other girls got to wear. I even had to make my own bikini to get a top that fit. No matter how nicely they make a bra, for me, there is still a lot of weight it has to support and it isn't comfortable for long periods of time. As soon as I get home, the bra comes off.[/QUOTE]



Everything you said. Ditto   Felt like i was reading my story, u made me lol


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> My kids once asked did Gimbels really exist while watching Miracle on 34 th Street ?


That's pretty funny!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Me too!
> 
> Do you remember Orbach's? It was mid price, not upscale like the ones you mentioned, but it was a good place for winter coats. My mother would take me "into the city" when I was a girl to buy my winter coat at Orbach's every year. And then to the Automat for lunch. The one across from Grand Central Station.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I really *am* dating myself!


I remember Orbach's but not where it was. Hm. 
And the automat we went to was on 57th st I think.
My high school BFF and I had birthdays a week apart, just as school was beginning, so we'd take our birthday money and go shopping on 5th avenue to get the season going!
I didn't know you grew up near NYC! Or if I knew I forgot.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Happy American Thanksgiving! We’re almost wrapping up the year! I’ve been very off this year on the forum and thread but wishing everyone an early safe and beautiful holiday season and happy new year - I’ll still be sure to start the new thread next year. Going on year 8!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Online shopping with Mr. S. I’ve scored some nice things for him. Not so much for me. Anyone, finding adorable stuff?


----------



## momasaurus

eggtartapproved said:


> Happy American Thanksgiving! We’re almost wrapping up the year! I’ve been very off this year on the forum and thread but wishing everyone an early safe and beautiful holiday season and happy new year - I’ll still be sure to start the new thread next year. Going on year 8!!!


In your signature: 2020 wardrobe challenge - full ban
???? 
ouch


----------



## eggtartapproved

momasaurus said:


> In your signature: 2020 wardrobe challenge - full ban
> ????
> ouch


I’m going to try! So far I haven’t bought any bags this year (I was surprisingly gifted a couple) and there have been a few that peaked my interest but nothing that has made me want to put down cash for; every year I set a wardrobe budget and this year has been the first year so far that I’m still under! And the more I look at what I have, the less inclined I feel to keep adding to it. There’s a couple staple pieces I need to replace so I’m just keeping an eye out for the right ones, but outside of that I think it might be possible to do a full ban we’ll see how I goes!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Online shopping with Mr. S. I’ve scored some nice things for him. Not so much for me. *Anyone, finding adorable stuff?*


Not to say adorable, but I found a terrific cashmere/silk blend v-neck sweater for Mr. PG at Nordstrom, 40% off. Other than that, I stocked up on luxuries for the house. Candles, especially. I've become passionate about really wonderful candles this year. So I try to get them at discounted prices, with free shipping.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I remember Orbach's but not where it was. Hm.
> And the automat we went to was on 57th st I think.
> My high school BFF and I had birthdays a week apart, just as school was beginning, so we'd take our birthday money and go shopping on 5th avenue to get the season going!
> I didn't know you grew up near NYC! Or if I knew I forgot.


Ohrbach's was near the Empire State Building. So it wasn't really close to anything else, but it was worth the extra subway stop to get a good coat at a great price.
I think I went to several automats, but usually the one near Grand Central because then I'd go home on the train. 
When I was in HS I went into the city every Saturday for a flute lesson. Then I'd take the subway down to The Village, carrying my flute case, pretending I was a student at the High School of Music & Art.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I think I’m at the end of my BF shopping. For me, I bought shoes and clothes. No bags. For Mr. S, I purchased 2 belts, a couple dinner jackets and a couple sport coats.  Almost all my shopping was done with Saks to triple layer discounts - Rakuten (the old e bates) 16% rebate, $75 Saks gift card with purchase (I did multiple orders to get multiple cards. Lol!) and credit card points.

I want to check out FarFetch but that site overwhelms me.


----------



## muchstuff

I accidentally put my "other designer" bags on the wrong thread, so here's a repost. Two Arayla Harlow and two Issey Miyake bags...


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> I accidentally put my "other designer" bags on the wrong thread, so here's a repost. Two Arayla Harlow and two Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603230
> View attachment 4603231
> View attachment 4603232
> View attachment 4603233


Very cool bags! love the bright lining on the second bag.


----------



## momasaurus

eggtartapproved said:


> I’m going to try! So far I haven’t bought any bags this year (I was surprisingly gifted a couple) and there have been a few that peaked my interest but nothing that has made me want to put down cash for; every year I set a wardrobe budget and this year has been the first year so far that I’m still under! And the more I look at what I have, the less inclined I feel to keep adding to it. There’s a couple staple pieces I need to replace so I’m just keeping an eye out for the right ones, but outside of that I think it might be possible to do a full ban we’ll see how I goes!


That will be amazing. All power to you!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Ohrbach's was near the Empire State Building. So it wasn't really close to anything else, but it was worth the extra subway stop to get a good coat at a great price.
> I think I went to several automats, but usually the one near Grand Central because then I'd go home on the train.
> When I was in HS I went into the city every Saturday for a flute lesson. Then I'd take the subway down to The Village, carrying my flute case, pretending I was a student at the High School of Music & Art.


Weren't you super-cool!? I'm picturing this. LMK if you come back to NYC soon!


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> I accidentally put my "other designer" bags on the wrong thread, so here's a repost. Two Arayla Harlow and two Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603230
> View attachment 4603231
> View attachment 4603232
> View attachment 4603233


Oh, those Harlow totes look so comfy (love the purple lining). Tell me about the IM bags. They look so cool, and I've played with them in boutiques. Are they fun/useful/annoying?


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> I accidentally put my "other designer" bags on the wrong thread, so here's a repost. Two Arayla Harlow and two Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603230
> View attachment 4603231
> View attachment 4603232
> View attachment 4603233


Great looking bags, I especially like the contrast lining!



dcooney4 said:


> Very cool bags! love the bright lining on the second bag.


+1


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Me too!
> 
> Do you remember Orbach's? It was mid price, not upscale like the ones you mentioned, but it was a good place for winter coats. My mother would take me "into the city" when I was a girl to buy my winter coat at Orbach's every year. And then to the Automat for lunch. The one across from Grand Central Station.
> 
> Oh my gosh, I really *am* dating myself!





momasaurus said:


> I remember Orbach's but not where it was. Hm.
> And the automat we went to was on 57th st I think.
> My high school BFF and I had birthdays a week apart, just as school was beginning, so we'd take our birthday money and go shopping on 5th avenue to get the season going!
> I didn't know you grew up near NYC! Or if I knew I forgot.





ElainePG said:


> Ohrbach's was near the Empire State Building. So it wasn't really close to anything else, but it was worth the extra subway stop to get a good coat at a great price.
> I think I went to several automats, but usually the one near Grand Central because then I'd go home on the train.
> When I was in HS I went into the city every Saturday for a flute lesson. Then I'd take the subway down to The Village, carrying my flute case, pretending I was a student at the High School of Music & Art.


What wonderful traditions and super cool memories. @ElainePG @momasaurus


----------



## More bags

eggtartapproved said:


> I’m going to try! So far I haven’t bought any bags this year (I was surprisingly gifted a couple) and there have been a few that peaked my interest but nothing that has made me want to put down cash for; every year I set a wardrobe budget and this year has been the first year so far that I’m still under! And the more I look at what I have, the less inclined I feel to keep adding to it. There’s a couple staple pieces I need to replace so I’m just keeping an eye out for the right ones, but outside of that I think it might be possible to do a full ban we’ll see how I goes!


Congratulations on setting the ambitious goal - if anyone here can do it, I am sure you can figure out a way! Best wishes and good luck!


momasaurus said:


> That will be amazing. All power to you!


+1


----------



## muchstuff

dcooney4 said:


> Very cool bags! love the bright lining on the second bag.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> Oh, those Harlow totes look so comfy (love the purple lining). Tell me about the IM bags. They look so cool, and I've played with them in boutiques. Are they fun/useful/annoying?


Super light to carry. Strap drop works well on both sizes for me as a shoulder bag although a little more length would be great, I find that with a lot of bags though. Aside from the aforementioned feeling of the PVC against skin in hot weather the only thing I would comment on is that the interior fabric ( sort of a light semi-mesh type fabric) isn’t cozy. It’s a factor in keeping the bags so lightweight though (plus I have a lot of BV suede lined bags so It’s an unfair comparison). I find them fascinating bags personally, every time you set one down it’s like a little piece of changing art work.


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Great looking bags, I especially like the contrast lining!
> 
> 
> +1


Thanks! Arayla does bespoke bags as well as off the rack, the pebbled grey has a purple suede lining.


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> I accidentally put my "other designer" bags on the wrong thread, so here's a repost. Two Arayla Harlow and two Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603230
> View attachment 4603231
> View attachment 4603232
> View attachment 4603233


These are great! That pop of purple lining in the second one is A-plus.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Weren't you super-cool!? I'm picturing this. LMK if you come back to NYC soon!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> These are great! That pop of purple lining in the second one is A-plus.


Thanks, I have a thing for purple .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I have a thing for purple .


Who wouldn't?!


----------



## msd_bags

Posting 2 of my bags from ‘other’ brands and at the same time showing where I was last week. I had a great time!

MCM Clara medium hobo - not her best photo during the trip, but can you see where I was?  It’s already winter in Sapporo! My bag got snowed on later that day, but she’s fine.  Sprayed her with one coat of Collonil (last minute) before leaving for the trip.  Btw, we had an early morning flight and upon arrival the tour already began.  I’m all bunched up but I forgot about matching the bag with the outer coat. 


This MCM is really working very well for me.  And she’s perfect for both shoulder and crossbody carry!

Next is my Tumi Canton bag.  She’s served me well during trips!



I hope I can come back to Sapporo again!


----------



## More bags

*November Update and YTD Stats*

Carried 16 bags in November
Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
Read 35 books YTD
Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
*Nov Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD Stats*
Bags - 2 in, 2 out
SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> *November Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in November
> Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
> Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
> Read 35 books YTD
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Nov Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Impressive stats, congrats!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Posting 2 of my bags from ‘other’ brands and at the same time showing where I was last week. I had a great time!
> 
> MCM Clara medium hobo - not her best photo during the trip, but can you see where I was?  It’s already winter in Sapporo! My bag got snowed on later that day, but she’s fine.  Sprayed her with one coat of Collonil (last minute) before leaving for the trip.  Btw, we had an early morning flight and upon arrival the tour already began.  I’m all bunched up but I forgot about matching the bag with the outer coat.
> View attachment 4603822
> 
> This MCM is really working very well for me.  And she’s perfect for both shoulder and crossbody carry!
> 
> Next is my Tumi Canton bag.  She’s served me well during trips!
> View attachment 4603823
> 
> 
> I hope I can come back to Sapporo again!


Thanks for the photos, MSD… you look fabulous!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *November Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in November
> Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
> Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
> Read 35 books YTD
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Nov Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


These are terrific stats, especially the 1 in, 1 out policy on bags. (Oh, and wearing ALL your scarves. Yay!)


----------



## whateve

November stats
2 bags out, I've got 1 coming in but I haven't gotten it yet
2 SLGs out, I've got 2 coming but I haven't gotten them yet
There is a chance I won't keep all the stuff coming in. The bag I bought was much cheaper than the two I sold.

My purchasing in 2019 is way down compared to previous years. I'll wait until year end to figure out my yearly stats.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> I accidentally put my "other designer" bags on the wrong thread, so here's a repost. Two Arayla Harlow and two Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603230
> View attachment 4603231
> View attachment 4603232
> View attachment 4603233


I have always liked the IM bags. So cool!


----------



## Sparkletastic

eggtartapproved said:


> I’m going to try! So far I haven’t bought any bags this year (I was surprisingly gifted a couple) and there have been a few that peaked my interest but nothing that has made me want to put down cash for; every year I set a wardrobe budget and this year has been the first year so far that I’m still under! And the more I look at what I have, the less inclined I feel to keep adding to it. There’s a couple staple pieces I need to replace so I’m just keeping an eye out for the right ones, but outside of that I think it might be possible to do a full ban we’ll see how I goes!


Kudos on the restraint for this year! 

Egg’s comments made me realize we are ending a year and need to start thinking of handbag collection goals for next year. Anyone have an idea of what they want to do?

My overall goal is to always streamline while upgrading. For bags, that translates to me holding to no more than 2-3 in and perhaps 1 out.  But, honestly, my bags are doing just fine. I need to keep translating the principles I learned here to my wardrobe. Honestly, I’m doing pretty well on that front but, I do still have opportunity. My shoes are my weakest element. 

So, what are you all contemplating?


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I have always liked the IM bags. So cool!


Some great matte black ones out there too...


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Kudos on the restraint for this year!
> 
> Egg’s comments made me realize we are ending a year and need to start thinking of handbag collection goals for next year. Anyone have an idea of what they want to do?
> 
> My overall goal is to always streamline while upgrading. For bags, that translates to me holding to no more than 2-3 in and perhaps 1 out.  But, honestly, my bags are doing just fine. I need to keep translating the principles I learned here to my wardrobe. Honestly, I’m doing pretty well on that front but, I do still have opportunity. My shoes are my weakest element.
> 
> So, what are you all contemplating?


I'm just going to continue what I've been doing. I think I'm not as passionate about new purses as I used to be. Other things have taken priority. I don't have the energy or compulsion to shop much. I guess I want to still reduce my collection, but I'm also inspired by what someone posted on another thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-support-group.894409/page-3273#post-33460739 I'm sure there is a happy medium somewhere between being completely austere and surrounding ourselves with material things we love.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I'm just going to continue what I've been doing. I think I'm not as passionate about new purses as I used to be. Other things have taken priority. I don't have the energy or compulsion to shop much. I guess I want to still reduce my collection, but I'm also inspired by what someone posted on another thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-support-group.894409/page-3273#post-33460739 I'm sure there is a happy medium somewhere between being completely austere and surrounding ourselves with material things we love.


There absolutely is. I’m pretty much there.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Impressive stats, congrats!


Thank you muchstuff!



ElainePG said:


> These are terrific stats, especially the 1 in, 1 out policy on bags. (Oh, and wearing ALL your scarves. Yay!)


Thanks for your kind words Elaine! It was fun wearing each scarf this month.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> November stats
> 2 bags out, I've got 1 coming in but I haven't gotten it yet
> 2 SLGs out, I've got 2 coming but I haven't gotten them yet
> There is a chance I won't keep all the stuff coming in. The bag I bought was much cheaper than the two I sold.
> 
> My purchasing in 2019 is way down compared to previous years. I'll wait until year end to figure out my yearly stats.


Great job whateve!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Posting 2 of my bags from ‘other’ brands and at the same time showing where I was last week. I had a great time!
> 
> MCM Clara medium hobo - not her best photo during the trip, but can you see where I was?  It’s already winter in Sapporo! My bag got snowed on later that day, but she’s fine.  Sprayed her with one coat of Collonil (last minute) before leaving for the trip.  Btw, we had an early morning flight and upon arrival the tour already began.  I’m all bunched up but I forgot about matching the bag with the outer coat.
> View attachment 4603822
> 
> This MCM is really working very well for me.  And she’s perfect for both shoulder and crossbody carry!
> 
> Next is my Tumi Canton bag.  She’s served me well during trips!
> View attachment 4603823
> 
> 
> I hope I can come back to Sapporo again!


Love both bags. You look fantastic! Glad you had a nice time.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *November Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in November
> Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
> Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
> Read 35 books YTD
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Nov Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


You are on fire. Way to go.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> November stats
> 2 bags out, I've got 1 coming in but I haven't gotten it yet
> 2 SLGs out, I've got 2 coming but I haven't gotten them yet
> There is a chance I won't keep all the stuff coming in. The bag I bought was much cheaper than the two I sold.
> 
> My purchasing in 2019 is way down compared to previous years. I'll wait until year end to figure out my yearly stats.


Great job!


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> Super light to carry. Strap drop works well on both sizes for me as a shoulder bag although a little more length would be great, I find that with a lot of bags though. Aside from the aforementioned feeling of the PVC against skin in hot weather the only thing I would comment on is that the interior fabric ( sort of a light semi-mesh type fabric) isn’t cozy. It’s a factor in keeping the bags so lightweight though (plus I have a lot of BV suede lined bags so It’s an unfair comparison). I find them fascinating bags personally, every time you set one down it’s like a little piece of changing art work.


Thanks. I might need one of these.....Art is worthwhile.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Posting 2 of my bags from ‘other’ brands and at the same time showing where I was last week. I had a great time!
> 
> MCM Clara medium hobo - not her best photo during the trip, but can you see where I was?  It’s already winter in Sapporo! My bag got snowed on later that day, but she’s fine.  Sprayed her with one coat of Collonil (last minute) before leaving for the trip.  Btw, we had an early morning flight and upon arrival the tour already began.  I’m all bunched up but I forgot about matching the bag with the outer coat.
> View attachment 4603822
> 
> This MCM is really working very well for me.  And she’s perfect for both shoulder and crossbody carry!
> 
> Next is my Tumi Canton bag.  She’s served me well during trips!
> View attachment 4603823
> 
> 
> I hope I can come back to Sapporo again!


Those do look like excellent travel bags. And elegant too, with nice slim lines.


----------



## dcooney4

So far I have worn 20 bags for the year end challenge. Still have a few to go but only if the weather permits as they are the more delicate bags. Book wise I am well over 20 but stopped counting and just handed my Mom three more that I forgot to enter too. 
Nov Stats! 
Bags in 2- one may not be staying. 
Bags out 3 
slgs in 1
slgs out 0
Sport bag in 0
Sport bag out 1 - nice one


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> *November Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in November
> Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
> Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
> Read 35 books YTD
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Nov Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Wow!!!! Congrats.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Thank you muchstuff!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words Elaine! It was fun wearing each scarf this month.


I'm enjoying the scarf challenge also, but it will take me well into 2020, LOL. Were there any that you decided you don't "need"?


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 20 bags for the year end challenge. Still have a few to go but only if the weather permits as they are the more delicate bags. Book wise I am well over 20 but stopped counting and just handed my Mom three more that I forgot to enter too.
> Nov Stats!
> Bags in 2- one may not be staying.
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> Sport bag in 0
> Sport bag out 1 - nice one


Impressive!


----------



## msd_bags

Lately, because I’ve been so busy and I have a lot on my plate at work, plus the unplanned vacation in Japan, I have not been changing bags much.  And the past sales didn’t tempt me as much as before.  So I don’t know, maybe I’m becoming less bag obsessed??

Oh and btw, my co-workers were asking me, “what bag did you get during your trip?”  And they were surprised when I said none.  Lol!  The vacation was unplanned and I had to spend (though my sister who I went with paid almost half of the tour package) so no new bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *November Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in November
> Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
> Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
> Read 35 books YTD
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Nov Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Well done! 


whateve said:


> November stats
> 2 bags out, I've got 1 coming in but I haven't gotten it yet
> 2 SLGs out, I've got 2 coming but I haven't gotten them yet
> There is a chance I won't keep all the stuff coming in. The bag I bought was much cheaper than the two I sold.
> 
> My purchasing in 2019 is way down compared to previous years. I'll wait until year end to figure out my yearly stats.


Awesome job! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Kudos on the restraint for this year!
> 
> Egg’s comments made me realize we are ending a year and need to start thinking of handbag collection goals for next year. Anyone have an idea of what they want to do?
> 
> My overall goal is to always streamline while upgrading. For bags, that translates to me holding to no more than 2-3 in and perhaps 1 out.  But, honestly, my bags are doing just fine. I need to keep translating the principles I learned here to my wardrobe. Honestly, I’m doing pretty well on that front but, I do still have opportunity. My shoes are my weakest element.
> 
> So, what are you all contemplating?


Like you - right now I’m really happy about my bag situation. I am eyeballing a couple H bags on eBay but I’m not 100% on either of them, so I might stop? 
My clothing is still in the works after losing weight. (and I am patting myself on the back over this - my GYN was astonished - so I apologize for crowing a bit about it ) I have to admit that it’s been hard not to buy “work” clothes, apparently I like dressing up for the office. 

Right now my biggest goal is also my biggest temptation - to reduce my purchases of H scarves, and to be serious about selling the ones I’m not wearing. Aaarg! This FW season has slain me - so many gorgeous scarves! I know, I know this thread is not about scarves - but that is one for certain goal for next year. 

For purses - I will try to curb my ‘Ooo pretty! Let’s get it!’ tendencies. I have noticed lately though, that my current roster of 12 ‘everyday’ bags makes me happy. For example, I really like the Just Campagne bag - even though it is arm carry only - I have no desire to replace it... even if a gold B were to present itself.   

So today, December 1st, those are my 2 goals for 2020... I might add a couple more! 
I’ll post my November stats tomorrow!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Well done!
> 
> Awesome job!
> 
> Like you - right now I’m really happy about my bag situation. I am eyeballing a couple H bags on eBay but I’m not 100% on either of them, so I might stop?
> My clothing is still in the works after losing weight. (and I am patting myself on the back over this - my GYN was astonished - so I apologize for crowing a bit about it ) I have to admit that it’s been hard not to buy “work” clothes, apparently I like dressing up for the office.
> 
> Right now my biggest goal is also my biggest temptation - to reduce my purchases of H scarves, and to be serious about selling the ones I’m not wearing. Aaarg! This FW season has slain me - so many gorgeous scarves! I know, I know this thread is not about scarves - but that is one for certain goal for next year.
> 
> For purses - I will try to curb my ‘Ooo pretty! Let’s get it!’ tendencies. I have noticed lately though, that my current roster of 12 ‘everyday’ bags makes me happy. For example, I really like the Just Campagne bag - even though it is arm carry only - I have no desire to replace it... even if a gold B were to present itself.
> 
> So today, December 1st, those are my 2 goals for 2020... I might add a couple more!
> I’ll post my November stats tomorrow!


Congrats on your weight loss. Achieving health related goals is tough. You deserve a bit of crowing! 

Restraint is a good thing. If it helps, just keep thinking about how buying new limits your opportunity to wear what you already love. That usually stops my buying.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Nov stats are quiet - nothing in / nothing out. 

I had one bag already up for sale and am listing 2 more today.   I’m contemplating listing a third because I see a bag I want and don’t think owning both makes sense. I get very irritated when I find I “need” to list a bag because the function isn’t quite right. For the millionth time, I wish I could rent some bags to wear for a while before buying. 

Other than listing the bags I have a couple pair of sunglasses and 2 pair of shoes to list. I wish I had listed them before today  but with Mr. S’s illness and work, I just haven’t had the time or focus.


----------



## Kimbashop

Here are photo collages that I made of two brands that I love and collect. I'll try to post a few other rando bag pics later today.


----------



## eggtartapproved

whateve said:


> I think I'm not as passionate about new purses as I used to be. Other things have taken priority. I don't have the energy or compulsion to shop much. I guess I want to still reduce my collection.


I think you just summed up exactly how I’m feeling - my lack of bags this year is probably a result of other priorities that need my attention, and I do feel less passionate about bags and shopping. Definitely don’t have the same energy as I did before; not 100 percent sure if my lack of interest is because no bags are speaking to me, or overall I’m just less enthused, but i definitely feel a shift in interest level. I still love admiring a beautiful bag but I don’t have the energy to pick up my cc and buy it lol. 



Kimbashop said:


> Here are photo collages that I made of two brands that I love and collect. I'll try to post a few other rando bag pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604236
> View attachment 4604242


 Your red massaccessi is gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Here are photo collages that I made of two brands that I love and collect. I'll try to post a few other rando bag pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604236
> View attachment 4604242


Wow beautiful selection!


----------



## dcooney4

eggtartapproved said:


> I think you just summed up exactly how I’m feeling - my lack of bags this year is probably a result of other priorities that need my attention, and I do feel less passionate about bags and shopping. Definitely don’t have the same energy as I did before; not 100 percent sure if my lack of interest is because no bags are speaking to me, or overall I’m just less enthused, but i definitely feel a shift in interest level. I still love admiring a beautiful bag but I don’t have the energy to pick up my cc and buy it lol.
> 
> Your red massaccessi is gorgeous.


I wish I felt the way you do about bags. I find I look at them more when real life is stressful. My saving Grace is this year I really got into selling or giving away things that aren’t working for me. So I now have lots of open space in the bag section of my  closet.


----------



## Kimbashop

Your red massaccessi is gorgeous.[/QUOTE]

thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Wow beautiful selection!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Here are photo collages that I made of two brands that I love and collect. I'll try to post a few other rando bag pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604236
> View attachment 4604242


Wish I could wear colour like you do!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Wish I could wear colour like you do!


it took me a while to branch out into color, and I'm finding that I'm getting bolder with it. The key for me is that I have a fairly defined wardrobe palette, so my bags coordinate with pretty much anything I wear. It actually simplifies things a lot!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> My Nov stats are quiet - nothing in / nothing out.
> 
> I had one bag already up for sale and am listing 2 more today.   I’m contemplating listing a third because I see a bag I want and don’t think owning both makes sense. I get very irritated when I find I “need” to list a bag because the function isn’t quite right. For the millionth time, I wish I could rent some bags to wear for a while before buying.
> 
> Other than listing the bags I have a couple pair of sunglasses and 2 pair of shoes to list. I wish I had listed them before today  but with Mr. S’s illness and work, I just haven’t had the time or focus.


I would LOVE the chance to try out bags before buying. Once you figure out a bag doesn't work, it's too late to return or exchange, even if that were ever possible.


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> I would LOVE the chance to try out bags before buying. Once you figure out a bag doesn't work, it's too late to return or exchange, even if that were ever possible.


There's always Bag Borrow or Steal if you're in the US (and they have the bag for rent that you're considering...).


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> Here are photo collages that I made of two brands that I love and collect. I'll try to post a few other rando bag pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604236
> View attachment 4604242


The midi zip Selene is one of my most favorite bags! I have two.


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> There's always Bag Borrow or Steal if you're in the US (and they have the bag for rent that you're considering...).


It's such a great idea. When I look, they never have bags I'm interested in. But does the stock change often? Maybe I should look more regularly.


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> It's such a great idea. When I look, they never have bags I'm interested in. But does the stock change often? Maybe I should look more regularly.


I don't check them all that often and never for rentals as I'm looking to buy, so I can't say how much of a stock turnover they have, sorry.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> it took me a while to branch out into color, and I'm finding that I'm getting bolder with it. The key for me is that I have a fairly defined wardrobe palette, so my bags coordinate with pretty much anything I wear. It actually simplifies things a lot!


What is your wardrobe color Palette? What would you say your style is? Next year I want to focus less on bags and more on my personal style.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 20 bags for the year end challenge. Still have a few to go but only if the weather permits as they are the more delicate bags. Book wise I am well over 20 but stopped counting and just handed my Mom three more that I forgot to enter too.
> Nov Stats!
> Bags in 2- one may not be staying.
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> Sport bag in 0
> Sport bag out 1 - nice one


Great stats for November! 

You read 20 books in November, or 20 books this year??????? (I'm guessing for the year, but maybe you listen to audio books during a long commute?)


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Well done!
> 
> Awesome job!
> 
> Like you - right now I’m really happy about my bag situation. I am eyeballing a couple H bags on eBay but I’m not 100% on either of them, so I might stop?
> My clothing is still in the works after losing weight. (and I am patting myself on the back over this - my GYN was astonished - so I apologize for crowing a bit about it ) I have to admit that it’s been hard not to buy “work” clothes, apparently I like dressing up for the office.
> 
> Right now my biggest goal is also my biggest temptation - to reduce my purchases of H scarves, and to be serious about selling the ones I’m not wearing. Aaarg! This FW season has slain me - so many gorgeous scarves! I know, I know this thread is not about scarves - but that is one for certain goal for next year.
> 
> For purses - I will try to curb my ‘Ooo pretty! Let’s get it!’ tendencies. I have noticed lately though, that my current roster of 12 ‘everyday’ bags makes me happy. For example, I really like the Just Campagne bag - even though it is arm carry only - I have no desire to replace it... even if a gold B were to present itself.
> 
> So today, December 1st, those are my 2 goals for 2020... I might add a couple more!
> I’ll post my November stats tomorrow!


Good for you, about your weight loss. It's always nice when one of your doctors is impressed… you are definitely entitled to crow!

I wasn't tempted by any of the F/W H scarves, but I did do a bit of damage on the reseller sites, so I have the same goal as you. Either no new scarf purchases, or (giving myself a little leeway here, lol!) only if it's something super-special.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats on your weight loss. Achieving health related goals is tough. You deserve a bit of crowing!
> 
> Restraint is a good thing. *If it helps, just keep thinking about how buying new limits your opportunity to wear what you already love. That usually stops my buying*.


Good advice!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Great stats for November!
> 
> You read 20 books in November, or 20 books this year??????? (I'm guessing for the year, but maybe you listen to audio books during a long commute?)


The books read are for the year.


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> There's always Bag Borrow or Steal if you're in the US (and they have the bag for rent that you're considering...).





momasaurus said:


> It's such a great idea. When I look, they never have bags I'm interested in. But does the stock change often? Maybe I should look more regularly.


I haven’t looked at them in literally years. Maybe it’s worth another peek.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The books read are for the year.


I'm giving audio books a try. Anyone else here doing that?


----------



## GoStanford

ElainePG said:


> I'm giving audio books a try. Anyone else here doing that?


I was a regular audio book user when I had a long work commute.  My co-workers and I would trade audio CD books, and I went through many good ones, including both fiction and nonfiction, such as:
Candyfreak by Steve Almond
The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon
Guns, Germs, and Steel by Jared Diamond
various David Sedaris

I really enjoyed what those added to my daily schedule.  I eventually transitioned to audio lectures for work purposes, and then after we moved and my commute became very short, I stopped listening to audio books.  Many of our local secondhand bookstores stock a lot of audio books, as it seems like they often get one listen and then passed along.  And it can be nice to hear the book with the pacing intended by the author (I have a tendency to read certain passages slowly and others quickly).


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> What is your wardrobe color Palette? What would you say your style is? Next year I want to focus less on bags and more on my personal style.



I worked with an image consultant who analyzes colors/"seasons" (not the old 4 season model but a newer one) as well as image types and my wardrobe reflects that analysis. I wear clear, saturated colors (like fuschia, purple, cobalt, true red) and "cool-toned" neutrals (espresso, navy, taupe, grey) that have a little brightness to them. The analysis helped to explain why mustard brown, dark gold, and dusty pastels make me look sickly, like I need a hospital visit LOL. As far as my style goes, I work in an arts-related academic environment, so my style is a mix of boho/creative and "soft" or funky takes on classics. Off the job, I'm a bit more boho-casual, I think. My bag choices mostly reflect my style,: lots of softly structured bags (e.g., balenciaga city), hobos, crossbody styles.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ElainePG

GoStanford said:


> I was a regular audio book user when I had a long work commute.  My co-workers and I would trade audio CD books, and I went through many good ones, including both fiction and nonfiction, such as:
> Candyfreak by Steve Almond
> The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon
> Guns, Germs, and Steel by Jared Diamond
> various David Sedaris
> 
> I really enjoyed what those added to my daily schedule.  I eventually transitioned to audio lectures for work purposes, and then after we moved and my commute became very short, I stopped listening to audio books.  Many of our local secondhand bookstores stock a lot of audio books, as it seems like they often get one listen and then passed along.  And it can be nice to hear the book with the pacing intended by the author (I have a tendency to read certain passages slowly and others quickly).


David Sedaris would be great to hear as an audiobook. He has a lovely voice. I just checked the Northern California Digital Library (my local resource), and they have a number of his books available for download. Thanks for the recommendation!

I hadn't heard of The Shadow of The Wind, but it sounds quite magical.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I worked with an image consultant who analyzes colors/"seasons" (not the old 4 season model but a newer one) as well as image types and my wardrobe reflects that analysis. I wear clear, saturated colors (like fuschia, purple, cobalt, true red) and "cool-toned" neutrals (espresso, navy, taupe, grey) that have a little brightness to them. *The analysis helped to explain why mustard brown, dark gold, and dusty pastels make me look sickly, like I need a hospital visit LOL*. As far as my style goes, I work in an arts-related academic environment, so my style is a mix of boho/creative and "soft" or funky takes on classics. Off the job, I'm a bit more boho-casual, I think. My bag choices mostly reflect my style,: lots of softly structured bags (e.g., balenciaga city), hobos, crossbody styles.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I get it about the hospital visit… that cracked me up! 

I had a color analysis done last spring, and it was a real eye-opener! (Same as you… not the 4 seasons one from the 1980s, but the updated version). Now I understand why I always looked so tired when I wore black. Yikes! No black?????   

Well, it turns out that navy suits me just fine, as do dark purple, cranberry, and forest green. So I'm gradually either replacing my black tops, or taming them with scarves in colors that are better for me.

Did your image consultant help you with makeup, too? I brought all my eyeshadow and lipsticks to the second appointment, and she weeded out the ones that were doing me no favors.  But at least now I know that whatever I reach for in the morning will be flattering!


----------



## GoStanford

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't heard of The Shadow of The Wind, but it sounds quite magical.


I need to learn how to download audio books from the library.  Maybe that will be a New Year's project for me!  The Shadow of the Wind was one of my favorites.  It was so engrossing that I'd slow down when the drive was almost done so that I could finish listening to each chapter.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mr. S has snuck of and bought me toe bags.  I get to choose which one I keep. 

They should arrive in the next few days. I’ll share photos and get your opinions.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> I get it about the hospital visit… that cracked me up!
> 
> I had a color analysis done last spring, and it was a real eye-opener! (Same as you… not the 4 seasons one from the 1980s, but the updated version). Now I understand why I always looked so tired when I wore black. Yikes! No black?????
> 
> Well, it turns out that navy suits me just fine, as do dark purple, cranberry, and forest green. So I'm gradually either replacing my black tops, or taming them with scarves in colors that are better for me.
> 
> Did your image consultant help you with makeup, too? I brought all my eyeshadow and lipsticks to the second appointment, and she weeded out the ones that were doing me no favors.  But at least now I know that whatever I reach for in the morning will be flattering!




I agree -- a total eye-opener! Yes, she helped me with makeup as well. As I'm a bit of a makeup junkie, I ended up weeded out a ton of products (some really nice products that never looked good on me and I couldn't figure out why). My friend's young daughters are playing with them now!


----------



## eggtartapproved

dcooney4 said:


> I wish I felt the way you do about bags. I find I look at them more when real life is stressful. My saving Grace is this year I really got into selling or giving away things that aren’t working for me. So I now have lots of open space in the bag section of my  closet.


i think bags used to be my go-to stress relief but unfortunately, this year my finances have had to shift to my other priorities. It’s been good and bad and I actually glad to learn I don’t really miss shopping as much - there are days here and there where I feel like I wanna buy EVERYTHING, especially in those really blah days, and it gets frustrating, but it does pass.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I worked with an image consultant who analyzes colors/"seasons" (not the old 4 season model but a newer one) as well as image types and my wardrobe reflects that analysis. I wear clear, saturated colors (like fuschia, purple, cobalt, true red) and "cool-toned" neutrals (espresso, navy, taupe, grey) that have a little brightness to them. The analysis helped to explain why mustard brown, dark gold, and dusty pastels make me look sickly, like I need a hospital visit LOL. As far as my style goes, I work in an arts-related academic environment, so my style is a mix of boho/creative and "soft" or funky takes on classics. Off the job, I'm a bit more boho-casual, I think. My bag choices mostly reflect my style,: lots of softly structured bags (e.g., balenciaga city), hobos, crossbody styles.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks it helps quite a bit. I have a book that Elaine suggested and it helped with my summer wardrobe. I need to pick it back up for my winter one. I have always worn jeans and some sort of top in winter. Very Boring on my part.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I get it about the hospital visit… that cracked me up!
> 
> I had a color analysis done last spring, and it was a real eye-opener! (Same as you… not the 4 seasons one from the 1980s, but the updated version). Now I understand why I always looked so tired when I wore black. Yikes! No black?????
> 
> Well, it turns out that navy suits me just fine, as do dark purple, cranberry, and forest green. So I'm gradually either replacing my black tops, or taming them with scarves in colors that are better for me.
> 
> Did your image consultant help you with makeup, too? I brought all my eyeshadow and lipsticks to the second appointment, and she weeded out the ones that were doing me no favors.  But at least now I know that whatever I reach for in the morning will be flattering!


I am being to think the same thing about all the black I wear.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S has snuck of and bought me toe bags.  I get to choose which one I keep.
> 
> They should arrive in the next few days. I’ll share photos and get your opinions.


What is a toe bag? Lol It is nice to see I am not the only one spell check changes the words on. Congrats on the new bags.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I'm giving audio books a try. Anyone else here doing that?


I am in the car a lot, and started on Audiobooks maybe a year ago. The acting/voiceover talent is HUGE right now, and the readers are doing amazing and sophisticated work. Some celebrities also read (Clare Danes, Emma Thompson), and some authors read their own books (Michele *****, Simon Callow, John Mauceri). I am hooked.


----------



## momasaurus

Kimbashop said:


> I worked with an image consultant who analyzes colors/"seasons" (not the old 4 season model but a newer one) as well as image types and my wardrobe reflects that analysis. I wear clear, saturated colors (like fuschia, purple, cobalt, true red) and "cool-toned" neutrals (espresso, navy, taupe, grey) that have a little brightness to them. The analysis helped to explain why mustard brown, dark gold, and dusty pastels make me look sickly, like I need a hospital visit LOL. As far as my style goes, I work in an arts-related academic environment, so my style is a mix of boho/creative and "soft" or funky takes on classics. Off the job, I'm a bit more boho-casual, I think. My bag choices mostly reflect my style,: lots of softly structured bags (e.g., balenciaga city), hobos, crossbody styles.
> 
> Hope that helps!


How great to be so aware and tuned-in to one's own style!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I get it about the hospital visit… that cracked me up!
> 
> I had a color analysis done last spring, and it was a real eye-opener! (Same as you… not the 4 seasons one from the 1980s, but the updated version). Now I understand why I always looked so tired when I wore black. Yikes! No black?????
> 
> Well, it turns out that navy suits me just fine, as do dark purple, cranberry, and forest green. So I'm gradually either replacing my black tops, or taming them with scarves in colors that are better for me.
> 
> Did your image consultant help you with makeup, too? I brought all my eyeshadow and lipsticks to the second appointment, and she weeded out the ones that were doing me no favors.  But at least now I know that whatever I reach for in the morning will be flattering!


 You guys are really making me want to do this! Yesterday I was thinking I'd love to weed out lipsticks and have JUST TWO that work. I already have the eye shadows down to two.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks it helps quite a bit. I have a book that Elaine suggested and it helped with my summer wardrobe. I need to pick it back up for my winter one. *I have always worn jeans and some sort of top in winter.* Very Boring on my part.


That's my look too! I guess maybe it is boring, but it's certainly easy, especially when the weather is not being cooperative.

I'm finding that my jeans-and-a-sweater look is less boring this year, since my tops are in colors OTHER than black, with black, and then a touch of black.  Today I'm wearing darkish navy jeans, a dark purple turtleneck, and a blazer. I'm taking my Mom to see her neurologist, and I thought I should wear my version of a power outfit… thus the blazer, instead of a pullover sweater on top of the turtleneck.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> You guys are really making me want to do this! Yesterday I was thinking I'd love to weed out lipsticks and have JUST TWO that work. I already have the eye shadows down to two.


Just 2?!? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I thought I was minimalist - I have 2 eyeshadow palettes (one I really like too!), and 3 lippies!


----------



## Cookiefiend

November stats:
*Purses in - 0 *(yay!), *Purses out - 2*!! Yippee! I sold both the LV Musette Tango and the All Saints Kita (which was kinda sad because once it was my Goldilocks bag)
*Scarves in - 2* (a gav I had been looking for (Les Amoureux de Paris) and a 140 moussie (Vinci), None out - pppfffttt. Listing more this week though - they'll make good gifts and if they don't sell -  I'll gift them myself to family. 

YTD - 18 purses in, 11 out - and I'm feeling pretty good about it. Still trying to sell that Danse Lente Margo though - I don't know if it's ever going to go!
I was watching a Navy Dalvy, but it's gone now. I've been watching several scarves too - even bid on a few - only to lose out on them too. Maybe, just maybe, 'someone' is trying to tell me something? I'm a little miffed about the Dalvy - I even talked to Mr Cookie about it… he's been a little curious since I told him how much that croc K would have been. And it was a navy one!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> You guys are really making me want to do this! Yesterday I was thinking I'd love to weed out lipsticks and *have JUST TWO that work*. I already have the eye shadows down to two.


I did a lipstick purge, but I could only get it down to three. 
1. A very lightweight one, more of a lip treatment than a lipstick, but it still gives me a bit of color.
2. My daily go-to, in a shade of medium rose.
3. Red, for the rare occasions when I'm seriously dressing up. But it's the "correct" shade of red, according to the color analysis; not an orange-red, not a blue-red, just a red-red.

I have brought my eyeshadow palettes down to four. Which I realize is a lot, but I had many more!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> *Purses in - 0 *(yay!), *Purses out - 2*!! Yippee! I sold both the LV Musette Tango and the All Saints Kita (which was kinda sad because once it was my Goldilocks bag)
> *Scarves in - 2* (a gav I had been looking for (Les Amoureux de Paris) and a 140 moussie (Vinci), None out - pppfffttt. Listing more this week though - they'll make good gifts and if they don't sell -  I'll gift them myself to family.
> 
> YTD - 18 purses in, 11 out - and I'm feeling pretty good about it. Still trying to sell that Danse Lente Margo though - I don't know if it's ever going to go!
> I was watching a Navy Dalvy, but it's gone now. I've been watching several scarves too - even bid on a few - only to lose out on them too. Maybe, just maybe, 'someone' is trying to tell me something? I'm a little miffed about the Dalvy - I even talked to Mr Cookie about it… he's been a little curious since I told him how much that croc K would have been. And it was a navy one!


Loving your YTD stats. It sounds as though you're continuing to refine your collection down to what truly works for you.

I don't know a thing about H bags, so I just looked up the Dalvy on The Bay. The shape reminds me a bit of the Bolide… are they similar?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Loving your YTD stats. It sounds as though you're continuing to refine your collection down to what truly works for you.
> 
> I don't know a thing about H bags, so I just looked up the Dalvy on The Bay. The shape reminds me a bit of the Bolide… are they similar?


I guess they are kinda similar! The bases look much the same, but I think the Bolide is rounder than the Dalvy. 
This will sound terrible - but when I see a Bolide, I think LV Alma. The Dalvy seems a bit dressier to me, most seem to be like a Sellier. As a bonus - for goofy me - they aren't made anymore, so you'll see fewer and many are vintage. 
Though how old does it have to be before it's vintage? 
Many people adore their Bolides - I'm watching a navy one now - because of the Bolide love.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I guess they are kinda similar! The bases look much the same, but I think the Bolide is rounder than the Dalvy.
> This will sound terrible - but when I see a Bolide, I think LV Alma. The Dalvy seems a bit dressier to me, most seem to be like a Sellier. As a bonus - for goofy me - they aren't made anymore, so you'll see fewer and many are vintage.
> *Though how old does it have to be before it's vintage? *
> Many people adore their Bolides - I'm watching a navy one now - because of the Bolide love.


I think that depends: are we talking about a bottle of wine, a piece of furniture, a handbag, a Motorola flip phone, or a member of AARP???


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I think that depends: are we talking about a bottle of wine, a piece of furniture, a handbag, a Motorola flip phone, or a member of AARP???


BWAHAHAA - exactly!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> What is a toe bag? Lol It is nice to see I am not the only one spell check changes the words on. Congrats on the new bags.


ROFL!  My typing battle with autocorrect is real.  

Or maybe the purse gods are telling me to start a new toe bag trend. There certainly have been goofier ideas that sold. 



ElainePG said:


> I think that depends: are we talking about a bottle of wine, a piece of furniture, a handbag, a Motorola flip phone, or a member of AARP???


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I did a lipstick purge, but I could only get it down to three.
> 1. A very lightweight one, more of a lip treatment than a lipstick, but it still gives me a bit of color.
> 2. My daily go-to, in a shade of medium rose.
> 3. Red, for the rare occasions when I'm seriously dressing up. But it's the "correct" shade of red, according to the color analysis; not an orange-red, not a blue-red, just a red-red.
> 
> I have brought my eyeshadow palettes down to four. Which I realize is a lot, but I had many more!


My three are 1) a sheer red (the daily go-to), 2) a red red (Dior), and 3) a neutral - it looks a bit like a dark pink mauve - I'm not sure - it's called Falbala Sheer. 
I had a lot of loose eye shadows - like I'd buy one and so I had about 6 loose ones. Then I watched a youtube video of of a woman a little younger than I am,  and she raved about this one eyeshadow palette - ColourPop Fame. So I bought it and I *do* like it! I think I could get rid of the other (a Clinique) as well!


----------



## Kimbashop

momasaurus said:


> You guys are really making me want to do this! Yesterday I was thinking I'd love to weed out lipsticks and have JUST TWO that work. I already have the eye shadows down to two.


It's really fun. I put off doing it for years because I couldn't justify the cost of it, but I'm so glad I did it. There are some really good analysts out there. It has made shopping easier and taken the mystery out of everything, including bags. Also, lots of analysts will give you makeup list suggestions.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> My three are 1) a sheer red (the daily go-to), 2) a red red (Dior), and 3) a neutral - it looks a bit like a dark pink mauve - I'm not sure - it's called Falbala Sheer.
> I had a lot of loose eye shadows - like I'd buy one and so I had about 6 loose ones. Then I watched a youtube video of of a woman a little younger than I am,  and she raved about this one eyeshadow palette - ColourPop Fame. So I bought it and I *do* like it! I think I could get rid of the other (a Clinique) as well!



Love the lippie conversations -- at the risk of going off the subject of purses a bit more, here are my faves: 
1. Bite Amuse Bouche, Sour Cherry 
2. Estee Lauder, Tumultuous Pink 
3. Dior, Be Dior (fave for everyday)
4. Colour Pop, I Heart This 
5. Estee Lauder: Flash It
6. Burts Bees, Rhubarb

These are now my standard ones. I have given away nearly 10 other lippies. 

Thank you, dear administrators, for letting us chat about this sort of thing!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cookiefiend said:


> My three are 1) a sheer red (the daily go-to), 2) a red red (Dior), and 3) a neutral - it looks a bit like a dark pink mauve - I'm not sure - it's called Falbala Sheer.
> I had a lot of loose eye shadows - like I'd buy one and so I had about 6 loose ones. Then I watched a youtube video of of a woman a little younger than I am,  and she raved about this one eyeshadow palette - ColourPop Fame. So I bought it and I *do* like it! I think I could get rid of the other (a Clinique) as well!



Adding to the off-topic conversation...

I don't use makeup on a daily basis, so I've basically thrown out every single eye shadow palette that I never use.  I found it incredibly easy to do that.  I have kept one (Urban Decay NAKED Eye Palette #2) that I pull out during the few times I year I actually put on makeup, for weddings and nice events and such.  (I did recently purchase some eyeshadow that has SPF 30 that I might use occasionally day to day for something much more subtle, but otherwise I find makeup huge hassle, especially since I wear glasses and I have cool frames that do a lot of attention-grabbing already and the makeup just comes off throughout the day.)

However, I have a lot more fun with lipstick.  I have a YSL that I love because it's so moisturizing and a beautiful soft, subtle color on me, and a few liquid lipsticks that layer well with each other (and can create different color combinations!) and stay on for 12+ hours, so I'm keeping all of them for now and just slowly using them up. I've thrown out most of the makeup that I don't use because they take up space, and my SO tells me he thinks I'm beautiful without all the makeup and stuff anyway and he loves that I'm comfortable going without it most of the time. 

I can also get away with it because the industry I work in and the position I have for work doesn't require any makeup, and it wouldn't make a difference whether or not I wore it, so I just put on what's comfortable and wear a nice outfit.  I do understand that for some folks, that's not possible, or they're not comfortable going without makeup, and so for various might not be able to size down what they own.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> *Purses in - 0 *(yay!), *Purses out - 2*!! Yippee! I sold both the LV Musette Tango and the All Saints Kita (which was kinda sad because once it was my Goldilocks bag)
> *Scarves in - 2* (a gav I had been looking for (Les Amoureux de Paris) and a 140 moussie (Vinci), None out - pppfffttt. Listing more this week though - they'll make good gifts and if they don't sell -  I'll gift them myself to family.
> 
> YTD - 18 purses in, 11 out - and I'm feeling pretty good about it. Still trying to sell that Danse Lente Margo though - I don't know if it's ever going to go!
> I was watching a Navy Dalvy, but it's gone now. I've been watching several scarves too - even bid on a few - only to lose out on them too. Maybe, just maybe, 'someone' is trying to tell me something? I'm a little miffed about the Dalvy - I even talked to Mr Cookie about it… he's been a little curious since I told him how much that croc K would have been. And it was a navy one!


Are you sure it wasn’t him that bought it?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Are you sure it wasn’t him that bought it?





I would not put it past him!! That would be very sneaky… he does have his own account…
HURRY CHRISTMAS!!!  
(ohmyword - what a thought!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

I forgot to post about my November/December Wear Project:
I wore 12 different bags, still have 7 to go. Of those 7 - 5 are bags that I consider Special Use/Seasonal bags - so I'll be carrying a couple bags that I wouldn't normally wear in the winter, and a couple that I use more for travel or days I have a ton to carry into the office. 

But one of those bags is my cute Miss Allie. Now I really like that bag, but have only worn it twice this year so far. I really need to be more creative about it - and figure out what it is about it that makes me not reach for it often.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I forgot to post about my November/December Wear Project:
> I wore 12 different bags, still have 7 to go. Of those 7 - 5 are bags that I consider Special Use/Seasonal bags - so I'll be carrying a couple bags that I wouldn't normally wear in the winter, and a couple that I use more for travel or days I have a ton to carry into the office.
> 
> But one of those bags is my cute Miss Allie. Now I really like that bag, but have only worn it twice this year so far. I really need to be more creative about it - and figure out what it is about it that makes me not reach for it often.


I just love Miss Allie! When you do carry it, what sort of outfit do you wear? Something dressy, since it's a dressy bag? Do you think it might be able to be styled in some other way?


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I just love Miss Allie! When you do carry it, what sort of outfit do you wear? Something dressy, since it's a dressy bag? Do you think it might be able to be styled in some other way?


I really like her too! It’s such a well made and classic bag. 
I took screen shots of the two outfits I’ve worn her with this year, both are completely different - one dressy/classic, one casual. 


(Forgive my color clues - I can’t tell from the stock photos if they are black, gray, or navy... getting old isn’t for wienies!) 
Anywho - I’m trying to wear it both casually and dressy - so I’m starting to wonder if it’s the size or the color. I have other bags that are smaller and force me to carry a smaller wallet or downsize in another way, so I’m not sure that’s the issue. But it is my only green bag... I love green. I have green sweaters, green tunics (see above), and many green scarves, so green as an accent isn’t a problem. I just don’t know what *it* is. 
Maybe it’s just that i think “Well - I can carry a black, or navy instead and I don’t have to reduce anything”? 
Oof - that was a lot of thinking!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like her too! It’s such a well made and classic bag.
> I took screen shots of the two outfits I’ve worn her with this year, both are completely different - one dressy/classic, one casual.
> View attachment 4605374
> 
> (Forgive my color clues - I can’t tell from the stock photos if they are black, gray, or navy... getting old isn’t for wienies!)
> Anywho - I’m trying to wear it both casually and dressy - so I’m starting to wonder if it’s the size or the color. I have other bags that are smaller and force me to carry a smaller wallet or downsize in another way, so I’m not sure that’s the issue. But it is my only green bag... I love green. I have green sweaters, green tunics (see above), and many green scarves, so green as an accent isn’t a problem. I just don’t know what *it* is.
> Maybe it’s just that i think “Well - I can carry a black, or navy instead and I don’t have to reduce anything”?
> Oof - that was a lot of thinking!


I downsized my wallet earlier this year. Now I don't hesitate to carry my smaller bags as much. If I had to move everything to another wallet, most of the time I would think that was too much trouble. It is an amazing bag. You should carry it more.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I downsized my wallet earlier this year. Now I don't hesitate to carry my smaller bags as much. If I had to move everything to another wallet, most of the time I would think that was too much trouble. It is an amazing bag. You should carry it more.


Do you feel like your smaller wallet is just floating around in your larger bags?
That’s kind of a worry I have - as in Somewhere in here - rummaging - is my tiny wallet!!!
I also worry that - Gee I have this lovely Silk’in that I love... but I never carry it because I am carrying smaller purses. (Maybe it’s time to sell it? Because I do have 2 great French wallets that are much more compact, yet still fit everything I need in them..)
Or have you gotten smarter in that you’re only carrying smaller bags?
I do hate changing wallets - I Always leave something in the other wallet.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Do you feel like your smaller wallet is just floating around in your larger bags?
> That’s kind of a worry I have - as in Somewhere in here - rummaging - is my tiny wallet!!!
> I also worry that - Gee I have this lovely Silk’in that I love... but I never carry it because I am carrying smaller purses. (Maybe it’s time to sell it? Because I do have 2 great French wallets that are much more compact, yet still fit everything I need in them..)
> Or have you gotten smarter in that you’re only carrying smaller bags?
> I do hate changing wallets - I Always leave something in the other wallet.


There isn't a lot of stuff in my larger bags, but I do have room for a water bottle, book or sweater if I want. I have 2 full length wallets that I love. I haven't gotten rid of them so I might use them again at some point. Maybe I'll do a month or two of just bigger bags so I can do that. I don't have the perfect smaller wallet yet. I'm using one I got at a thrift store that has the perfect layout for me. I'm trying to find a nicer version of it.


----------



## dcooney4

Maybe we should do a challenge where we wear a different slg or multiple slgs through the month of December?


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Just 2?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604937
> 
> I thought I was minimalist - I have 2 eyeshadow palettes (one I really like too!), and 3 lippies!


Yes! As I get older I have really had to tone down the eyeshadow colors. But I have a zillion lipstick items.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> *Purses in - 0 *(yay!), *Purses out - 2*!! Yippee! I sold both the LV Musette Tango and the All Saints Kita (which was kinda sad because once it was my Goldilocks bag)
> *Scarves in - 2* (a gav I had been looking for (Les Amoureux de Paris) and a 140 moussie (Vinci), None out - pppfffttt. Listing more this week though - they'll make good gifts and if they don't sell -  I'll gift them myself to family.
> 
> YTD - 18 purses in, 11 out - and I'm feeling pretty good about it. Still trying to sell that Danse Lente Margo though - I don't know if it's ever going to go!
> I was watching a Navy Dalvy, but it's gone now. I've been watching several scarves too - even bid on a few - only to lose out on them too. Maybe, just maybe, 'someone' is trying to tell me something? I'm a little miffed about the Dalvy - I even talked to Mr Cookie about it… he's been a little curious since I told him how much that croc K would have been. And it was a navy one!


Sorry you missed the Dalvy. My favorite bag! And one of mine is navy. This is totally a bag for you! Keep looking - one will find its way to you.
I also recently bought a gav of Les Amoureux! (Blue)
Good stats - brava!
EDIT: Wow - amazing thought that maybe DH bought the Dalvy for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I did a lipstick purge, but I could only get it down to three.
> 1. A very lightweight one, more of a lip treatment than a lipstick, but it still gives me a bit of color.
> 2. My daily go-to, in a shade of medium rose.
> 3. Red, for the rare occasions when I'm seriously dressing up. But it's the "correct" shade of red, according to the color analysis; not an orange-red, not a blue-red, just a red-red.
> 
> I have brought my eyeshadow palettes down to four. Which I realize is a lot, but I had many more!


Very inspiring!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I guess they are kinda similar! The bases look much the same, but I think the Bolide is rounder than the Dalvy.
> This will sound terrible - but when I see a Bolide, I think LV Alma. The Dalvy seems a bit dressier to me, most seem to be like a Sellier. As a bonus - for goofy me - they aren't made anymore, so you'll see fewer and many are vintage.
> Though how old does it have to be before it's vintage?
> Many people adore their Bolides - I'm watching a navy one now - because of the Bolide love.


To me the Bolide is a bit like a bowling bag (round on top), and the Dalvy does have a similar vibe to a K sellier. Bolides can dress up and down, even Ks, but the Dalvy is utterly sophisticated. Bolides can take a shoulder strap but the Dalvy no no no.


----------



## momasaurus

ohmisseevee said:


> Adding to the off-topic conversation...
> 
> I don't use makeup on a daily basis, so I've basically thrown out every single eye shadow palette that I never use.  I found it incredibly easy to do that.  I have kept one (Urban Decay NAKED Eye Palette #2) that I pull out during the few times I year I actually put on makeup, for weddings and nice events and such.  (I did recently purchase some eyeshadow that has SPF 30 that I might use occasionally day to day for something much more subtle, but otherwise I find makeup huge hassle, especially since I wear glasses and I have cool frames that do a lot of attention-grabbing already and the makeup just comes off throughout the day.)
> 
> However, I have a lot more fun with lipstick.  I have a YSL that I love because it's so moisturizing and a beautiful soft, subtle color on me, and a few liquid lipsticks that layer well with each other (and can create different color combinations!) and stay on for 12+ hours, so I'm keeping all of them for now and just slowly using them up. I've thrown out most of the makeup that I don't use because they take up space, and my SO tells me he thinks I'm beautiful without all the makeup and stuff anyway and he loves that I'm comfortable going without it most of the time.
> 
> I can also get away with it because the industry I work in and the position I have for work doesn't require any makeup, and it wouldn't make a difference whether or not I wore it, so I just put on what's comfortable and wear a nice outfit.  I do understand that for some folks, that's not possible, or they're not comfortable going without makeup, and so for various might not be able to size down what they own.


This sounds fantastic. It's great that your job doesn't require costumes and "looks."
Can you please tell us what lipsticks stay on for 12+ hours??


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Do you feel like your smaller wallet is just floating around in your larger bags?
> That’s kind of a worry I have - as in Somewhere in here - rummaging - is my tiny wallet!!!
> I also worry that - Gee I have this lovely Silk’in that I love... but I never carry it because I am carrying smaller purses. (Maybe it’s time to sell it? Because I do have 2 great French wallets that are much more compact, yet still fit everything I need in them..)
> Or have you gotten smarter in that you’re only carrying smaller bags?
> I do hate changing wallets - I Always leave something in the other wallet.


I've been soooooo tempted to get a silk-in, but I already have two "full-size" wallets (a K and a BV zip-around). What about the compact silk-in?


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Sorry you missed the Dalvy. My favorite bag! And one of mine is navy. This is totally a bag for you! Keep looking - one will find its way to you.
> I also recently bought a gav of Les Amoureux! (Blue)
> Good stats - brava!
> EDIT: Wow - amazing thought that maybe DH bought the Dalvy for you! Fingers crossed!


Ha! My fingers are crossed for sure! It was beautiful! (Telling myself that I shouldn’t snoop... ) 
I didn’t realize you have a navy D - I knew you had at least one, but not what color! So you love it? Not too fussy to carry? Is it hard to close and does it have to be closed to carry it comfortably?


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I've been soooooo tempted to get a silk-in, but I already have two "full-size" wallets (a K and a BV zip-around). What about the compact silk-in?


I looked at an etoupe compact silk’in at H, it might work but it’s pretty small. I have 2 Longchamp French wallets - and they are almost too big, but I love the colors - one is orange, the other yellow. I carry one of these when I need a smaller wallet, and I also have what is technically a card case that I can get my license, a couple CC, and some cash in if I need to be really small. 
I am tempted by the compact Silk’in though, I love my full sized one. It’s red!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> You are on fire. Way to go.


Thanks dc 



dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 20 bags for the year end challenge. Still have a few to go but only if the weather permits as they are the more delicate bags. Book wise I am well over 20 but stopped counting and just handed my Mom three more that I forgot to enter too.
> Nov Stats!
> Bags in 2- one may not be staying.
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> Sport bag in 0
> Sport bag out 1 - nice one


Well done on the bags, SLGs and reading!



momasaurus said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats.


Thank you 



Cookiefiend said:


> Well done!
> 
> Awesome job!
> 
> Like you - right now I’m really happy about my bag situation. I am eyeballing a couple H bags on eBay but I’m not 100% on either of them, so I might stop?
> My clothing is still in the works after losing weight. (and I am patting myself on the back over this - my GYN was astonished - so I apologize for crowing a bit about it ) I have to admit that it’s been hard not to buy “work” clothes, apparently I like dressing up for the office.
> 
> Right now my biggest goal is also my biggest temptation - to reduce my purchases of H scarves, and to be serious about selling the ones I’m not wearing. Aaarg! This FW season has slain me - so many gorgeous scarves! I know, I know this thread is not about scarves - but that is one for certain goal for next year.
> 
> For purses - I will try to curb my ‘Ooo pretty! Let’s get it!’ tendencies. I have noticed lately though, that my current roster of 12 ‘everyday’ bags makes me happy. For example, I really like the Just Campagne bag - even though it is arm carry only - I have no desire to replace it... even if a gold B were to present itself.
> 
> So today, December 1st, those are my 2 goals for 2020... I might add a couple more!
> I’ll post my November stats tomorrow!


Thanks for the kind words. Congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> Here are photo collages that I made of two brands that I love and collect. I'll try to post a few other rando bag pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604236
> View attachment 4604242


Beautiful colours! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## More bags

GoStanford said:


> I was a regular audio book user when I had a long work commute.  My co-workers and I would trade audio CD books, and I went through many good ones, including both fiction and nonfiction, such as:
> Candyfreak by Steve Almond
> The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon
> Guns, Germs, and Steel by Jared Diamond
> various David Sedaris
> 
> I really enjoyed what those added to my daily schedule.  I eventually transitioned to audio lectures for work purposes, and then after we moved and my commute became very short, I stopped listening to audio books.  Many of our local secondhand bookstores stock a lot of audio books, as it seems like they often get one listen and then passed along.  And it can be nice to hear the book with the pacing intended by the author (I have a tendency to read certain passages slowly and others quickly).





ElainePG said:


> David Sedaris would be great to hear as an audiobook. He has a lovely voice. I just checked the Northern California Digital Library (my local resource), and they have a number of his books available for download. Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> I hadn't heard of The Shadow of The Wind, but it sounds quite magical.





GoStanford said:


> I need to learn how to download audio books from the library.  Maybe that will be a New Year's project for me!  The Shadow of the Wind was one of my favorites.  It was so engrossing that I'd slow down when the drive was almost done so that I could finish listening to each chapter.


Putting my hand up as another person who recommends The Shadow of the Wind. Also David Sedaris’ Calypso was a good read. I imagine it would be even funnier as an audio book.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> *Purses in - 0 *(yay!), *Purses out - 2*!! Yippee! I sold both the LV Musette Tango and the All Saints Kita (which was kinda sad because once it was my Goldilocks bag)
> *Scarves in - 2* (a gav I had been looking for (Les Amoureux de Paris) and a 140 moussie (Vinci), None out - pppfffttt. Listing more this week though - they'll make good gifts and if they don't sell -  I'll gift them myself to family.
> 
> YTD - 18 purses in, 11 out - and I'm feeling pretty good about it. Still trying to sell that Danse Lente Margo though - I don't know if it's ever going to go!
> I was watching a Navy Dalvy, but it's gone now. I've been watching several scarves too - even bid on a few - only to lose out on them too. Maybe, just maybe, 'someone' is trying to tell me something? I'm a little miffed about the Dalvy - I even talked to Mr Cookie about it… he's been a little curious since I told him how much that croc K would have been. And it was a navy one!


Well done Cookie. I also hope Mr. Cookie surprises you with that navy Dalvy!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I really like her too! It’s such a well made and classic bag.
> I took screen shots of the two outfits I’ve worn her with this year, both are completely different - one dressy/classic, one casual.
> View attachment 4605374
> 
> (Forgive my color clues - I can’t tell from the stock photos if they are black, gray, or navy... getting old isn’t for wienies!)
> Anywho - I’m trying to wear it both casually and dressy - so I’m starting to wonder if it’s the size or the color. I have other bags that are smaller and force me to carry a smaller wallet or downsize in another way, so I’m not sure that’s the issue. But it is my only green bag... I love green. I have green sweaters, green tunics (see above), and many green scarves, so green as an accent isn’t a problem. I just don’t know what *it* is.
> Maybe it’s just that i think “Well - I can carry a black, or navy instead and I don’t have to reduce anything”?
> Oof - that was a lot of thinking!


Great outfits, Miss Allie is so versatile and a wonderful colour.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I looked at an etoupe compact silk’in at H, it might work but it’s pretty small. I have 2 Longchamp French wallets - and they are almost too big, but I love the colors - one is orange, the other yellow. I carry one of these when I need a smaller wallet, and I also have what is technically a card case that I can get my license, a couple CC, and some cash in if I need to be really small.
> I am tempted by the compact Silk’in though, I love my full sized one. It’s red!


I would love to add a red compact Silk’in too!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cookiefiend said:


> Do you feel like your smaller wallet is just floating around in your larger bags?
> That’s kind of a worry I have - as in Somewhere in here - rummaging - is my tiny wallet!!!
> I also worry that - Gee I have this lovely Silk’in that I love... but I never carry it because I am carrying smaller purses. (Maybe it’s time to sell it? Because I do have 2 great French wallets that are much more compact, yet still fit everything I need in them..)
> Or have you gotten smarter in that you’re only carrying smaller bags?
> I do hate changing wallets - I Always leave something in the other wallet.



I recently downsized my wallet too, but I technically still have my long zip wallet.  I bring it along when I want to carry some of the extras in there (some gift cards and loyalty cards, my business cards, etc.) or when I'm carrying a larger bag.

However, I keep my ID, my medical card, my metro card, and my two most-used debit/credit cards in a card holder that has a lobster clip on it.  I clip this onto one of the clips near the top of my bag, so it is easy to reach for when I am buying a quick coffee or snack during the workday, or when I have to use my metro card for the train.



momasaurus said:


> This sounds fantastic. It's great that your job doesn't require costumes and "looks."
> Can you please tell us what lipsticks stay on for 12+ hours??



Some of my friends would disagree with you, as they enjoy putting on makeup and having a nice look, but I'm SO lazy... even when I go to a nice lunch out with my girlfriends, all I do is a lipstick and make sure my hair looks nice. I think weddings or similar (bridal/baby shower, birthdays at a nice venue) are the only social events I do much with eye makeup, as usually I just stick to a bold lipstick, and mascara or false eyelashes + eyeliner.

The long-wearing lipstick is by LipSense, in varying colors. I don't like to use these day-to-day as they can be drying, but nothing else I've owned or tried has the kind of staying power that I sometimes need. I staff for a convention that I love once a year, and it's basically four 18-hour days in a row that I'm out and about.  I've gone 14-16 hours on those days with only one touch-up, and the lipstick still looks almost as pristine as when I put it on in the morning. My eye makeup will usually have degraded throughout the day (exception being the long-wearing eyeliner/mascara/falsies) but the lipstick stays put even through drinking water, eating, and the general wear of the day.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Putting my hand up as another person who recommends The Shadow of the Wind. Also David Sedaris’ Calypso was a good read. I imagine it would be even funnier as an audio book.


My library has Calypso as a digital book. I've added my name to the waiting list. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> I recently downsized my wallet too, but I technically still have my long zip wallet.  I bring it along when I want to carry some of the extras in there (some gift cards and loyalty cards, my business cards, etc.) or when I'm carrying a larger bag.
> 
> *However, I keep my ID, my medical card, my metro card, and my two most-used debit/credit cards in a card holder that has a lobster clip on it.*  I clip this onto one of the clips near the top of my bag, so it is easy to reach for when I am buying a quick coffee or snack during the workday, or when I have to use my metro card for the train.


This sounds like a good plan. But then do you also carry a small wallet in your bag? And is that where you carry your cash?


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I'm enjoying the scarf challenge also, but it will take me well into 2020, LOL. *Were there any that you decided you don't "need"?*


Excellent question - there were two scarves I thought I would release due to not wearing them as frequently as my other favourites prior to November. After wearing those two during this challenge, I decided to keep them,

Alexander McQueen fuchsia chiffon skull
Hermes encre/turquoise/bronze Brazil Maxi Twilly
It was a worthwhile challenge!
I released three scarves earlier this year.


----------



## ohmisseevee

ElainePG said:


> This sounds like a good plan. But then do you also carry a small wallet in your bag? And is that where you carry your cash?



I do not also carry a small wallet.  My card holder has a zip pocket that can hold cash in a pinch, but as I hate to fold up bills, I do not typically use it to carry cash if I also have my long zip wallet.  So the setup usually is:

Work Bag = card holder + long zip wallet, or card holder only (I leave my wallet at home)
Going Out / Social Outings = card holder (small/medium bags) with long zip wallet (medium/large bags) - or I consolidate to only the long zip wallet
Quick Errands = card holder only


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! My fingers are crossed for sure! It was beautiful! (Telling myself that I shouldn’t snoop... )
> I didn’t realize you have a navy D - I knew you had at least one, but not what color! So you love it? Not too fussy to carry? Is it hard to close and does it have to be closed to carry it comfortably?



I LOVE it, yes. I have carried it open, but the bag does not do “casual” well, IYKWIM. I also have a brique (sort of copper-brown) in chèvre, which is less formal than the navy box. The SAs always drool over them, which is fun!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I looked at an etoupe compact silk’in at H, it might work but it’s pretty small. I have 2 Longchamp French wallets - and they are almost too big, but I love the colors - one is orange, the other yellow. I carry one of these when I need a smaller wallet, and I also have what is technically a card case that I can get my license, a couple CC, and some cash in if I need to be really small.
> I am tempted by the compact Silk’in though, I love my full sized one. It’s red!



I love contrast linings, so that would be a major attraction.


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Excellent question - there were two scarves I thought I would release due to not wearing them as frequently as my other favourites prior to November. After wearing those two during this challenge, I decided to keep them,
> 
> Alexander McQueen fuchsia chiffon skull
> Hermes encre/turquoise/bronze Brazil Maxi Twilly
> It was a worthwhile challenge!
> I released three scarves earlier this year.



Yes, I often fall back in love with a scarf when I start taking pix for listing. Hopeless!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Well done Cookie. I also hope Mr. Cookie surprises you with that navy Dalvy!


Thank you!!! My fingers are crossed for sure!
(he would totally do that… he already knows I like it so there'd be no worry about my taking it back and it was in my watch list forever)


More bags said:


> Great outfits, Miss Allie is so versatile and a wonderful colour.


She is a wonderful color, a beautiful dark emerald green! 


momasaurus said:


> I LOVE it, yes. I have carried it open, but the bag does not do “casual” well, IYKWIM. I also have a brique (sort of copper-brown) in chèvre, which is less formal than the navy box. The SAs always drool over them, which is fun!


Is it hard to close with that little strip of leather? Like a dogon wallet? Do you worry about that little strip (I worry about dumb stuff) getting worn out or tearing? 
It's such a fab bag - ticks all my buttons: top handle, lady-like but not dainty, and a very versatile color!
I'm getting all worked up - I don't know that he bought it! I never even considered that!   


momasaurus said:


> I love contrast linings, so that would be a major attraction.


Oh boy - me too! My full sized one has an orange lining in the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour pattern - very cute!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Is it hard to close with that little strip of leather? Like a dogon wallet? Do you worry about that little strip (I worry about dumb stuff) getting worn out or tearing?
> It's such a fab bag - ticks all my buttons: top handle, lady-like but not dainty, and a very versatile color!
> I'm getting all worked up - I don't know that he bought it! I never even considered that!
> 
> Oh boy - me too! My full sized one has an orange lining in the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour pattern - very cute!



The little tab can be annoying. The chèvre one had a slightly worn out tab and @docride restored it, even with stitching. So that can be done. Or one could even replace it with another  color!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> The little tab can be annoying. The chèvre one had a slightly worn out tab and @docride restored it, even with stitching. So that can be done. Or one could even replace it with another  color!!


Well that's awesome news! @docride is amazing - she walked me through restoring the shine on my K!


----------



## ksuromax

i've been away from this thread for a good while, caught up on all posts finally! 
@Sparkletastic glad to hear your tough period is over! 
my DH also had health issues, now he's safe, but still not fully recovered, due to harsh meds it will take some time to get back to normal. 
But i just now started realising how difficult it was for me, all those bad thoughts, fear of unknown, difficult daily life (DH was in hospital for 12 days and i was visiting him every day, plus work, plus 2 kids, school, activities, plus housework, etc) and i needed some rest, just to put my mind back to the track. 
So, i was not very active here, and my focus has significantly shifted. 
I didn't get any new bags since July, but i have not sold any either, just had no energy to deal with listing, shipping, besides, i was reading that market is dead anyway. 
i almost finished my xmas shopping, i got some good deals in Bath and Body Works, and ordered 2 mobiles for the kids online in Black Friday, only one 'pain' left - my DH. 
I just don't know what to get for him, since he's got everything  
i don't even know what i want for myself   
Goal for 2020 will be to keep the focus shifted as much as possible and stay away from the boutiques and sales, no new bags (or scarves, or shoes, or clothes) are needed, but i don't call it a 'ban'. 
as soon as i do, i'm sure, something will come along


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> I'm giving audio books a try. Anyone else here doing that?


i do, i listen to a book during my workout


----------



## ksuromax

further to my post above, i am going to fight the stress by doing something for my home and family (decorations, cooking and baking) rather than shopping. 
it should keep my hands busy, mind switched and get the things done


----------



## momasaurus

ksuromax said:


> i've been away from this thread for a good while, caught up on all posts finally!
> @Sparkletastic glad to hear your tough period is over!
> my DH also had health issues, now he's safe, but still not fully recovered, due to harsh meds it will take some time to get back to normal.
> But i just now started realising how difficult it was for me, all those bad thoughts, fear of unknown, difficult daily life (DH was in hospital for 12 days and i was visiting him every day, plus work, plus 2 kids, school, activities, plus housework, etc) and i needed some rest, just to put my mind back to the track.
> So, i was not very active here, and my focus has significantly shifted.
> I didn't get any new bags since July, but i have not sold any either, just had no energy to deal with listing, shipping, besides, i was reading that market is dead anyway.
> i almost finished my xmas shopping, i got some good deals in Bath and Body Works, and ordered 2 mobiles for the kids online in Black Friday, only one 'pain' left - my DH.
> I just don't know what to get for him, since he's got everything
> i don't even know what i want for myself
> Goal for 2020 will be to keep the focus shifted as much as possible and stay away from the boutiques and sales, no new bags (or scarves, or shoes, or clothes) are needed, but i don't call it a 'ban'.
> as soon as i do, i'm sure, something will come along


Great to see you back but so sorry to read about your troubles. I can't imagine the drain on energy that must have taken.
Good goals for 2020, but maybe a tad harsh? I don't know about you, but I don't deal very well with restrictions. I need small indulgences now and then. I am still working on articulating my goals, which I hope to post soon!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> i've been away from this thread for a good while, caught up on all posts finally!
> @Sparkletastic glad to hear your tough period is over!
> my DH also had health issues, now he's safe, but still not fully recovered, due to harsh meds it will take some time to get back to normal.
> But i just now started realising how difficult it was for me, all those bad thoughts, fear of unknown, difficult daily life (DH was in hospital for 12 days and i was visiting him every day, plus work, plus 2 kids, school, activities, plus housework, etc) and i needed some rest, just to put my mind back to the track.
> So, i was not very active here, and my focus has significantly shifted.
> I didn't get any new bags since July, but i have not sold any either, just had no energy to deal with listing, shipping, besides, i was reading that market is dead anyway.
> i almost finished my xmas shopping, i got some good deals in Bath and Body Works, and ordered 2 mobiles for the kids online in Black Friday, only one 'pain' left - my DH.
> I just don't know what to get for him, since he's got everything
> i don't even know what i want for myself
> Goal for 2020 will be to keep the focus shifted as much as possible and stay away from the boutiques and sales, no new bags (or scarves, or shoes, or clothes) are needed, but i don't call it a 'ban'.
> as soon as i do, i'm sure, something will come along


I'm so glad to hear DH is improving, and I hope getting better every day. I hope you take care of yourself too - it's just as important when you are handling so much on your own. 
I am glad to see you back!
Good luck with your goals - it's good you're not calling it a BAN… I don't do well with bans they just make me want what ever it is more! 
(which is why diets don't work for me - I'm good for a while, but then it's like "oh look! a whole box of cookies! om nom nom!")


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm so glad to hear DH is improving, and I hope getting better every day. I hope you take care of yourself too - it's just as important when you are handling so much on your own.
> I am glad to see you back!
> Good luck with your goals - it's good you're not calling it a BAN… I don't do well with bans they just make me want what ever it is more!
> (which is why diets don't work for me - I'm good for a while, but then it's like "oh look! a whole box of cookies! om nom nom!")


I have trouble with bans and diets too. Anything where I feel I'm being deprived makes me want it more.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i've been away from this thread for a good while, caught up on all posts finally!
> @Sparkletastic glad to hear your tough period is over!
> my DH also had health issues, now he's safe, but still not fully recovered, due to harsh meds it will take some time to get back to normal.
> But i just now started realising how difficult it was for me, all those bad thoughts, fear of unknown, difficult daily life (DH was in hospital for 12 days and i was visiting him every day, plus work, plus 2 kids, school, activities, plus housework, etc) and i needed some rest, just to put my mind back to the track.
> So, i was not very active here, and my focus has significantly shifted.
> I didn't get any new bags since July, but i have not sold any either, just had no energy to deal with listing, shipping, besides, i was reading that market is dead anyway.
> i almost finished my xmas shopping, i got some good deals in Bath and Body Works, and ordered 2 mobiles for the kids online in Black Friday, only one 'pain' left - my DH.
> I just don't know what to get for him, since he's got everything
> i don't even know what i want for myself
> Goal for 2020 will be to keep the focus shifted as much as possible and stay away from the boutiques and sales, no new bags (or scarves, or shoes, or clothes) are needed, but i don't call it a 'ban'.
> as soon as i do, i'm sure, something will come along


That must have been so harrowing. I'm glad he is on the mend. Last year DH had a heart attack on the first day of our vacation, and my birthday, when we were 400 miles away from home. It was a complete shock as he had never been diagnosed with any heart problems. We didn't know and the doctors at the hospital didn't know it was a heart attack for hours. We went to the emergency room for a back spasm. If we had been at home, I don't know if we would have gone to the hospital at all, which is terribly scary because he would have died if we hadn't. By the time the doctors at the hospital decided to do an EKG, as a afterthought before they were going to release him, several hours had passed and his heart continued to get damaged. As soon as they saw the EKG, they started moving quickly and did surgery at one in the morning. I felt so alone being far away from family and home. I can relate to some of what you were going through. 

I understand how your priorities change when something like this happens. I haven't been as invested in seeking out purses as I used to be.


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Ladies, and hope our loved ones (and us) stay healthy and all problems pass by and do no harm to anyone, as good health is all that matters in the end.


----------



## dcooney4

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Ladies, and hope our loved ones (and us) stay healthy and all problems pass by and do no harm to anyone, as good health is all that matters in the end.


So very true !


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> i've been away from this thread for a good while, caught up on all posts finally!
> @Sparkletastic glad to hear your tough period is over!
> my DH also had health issues, now he's safe, but still not fully recovered, due to harsh meds it will take some time to get back to normal.
> But i just now started realising how difficult it was for me, all those bad thoughts, fear of unknown, difficult daily life (DH was in hospital for 12 days and i was visiting him every day, plus work, plus 2 kids, school, activities, plus housework, etc) and i needed some rest, just to put my mind back to the track.
> So, i was not very active here, and my focus has significantly shifted.
> I didn't get any new bags since July, but i have not sold any either, just had no energy to deal with listing, shipping, besides, i was reading that market is dead anyway.
> i almost finished my xmas shopping, i got some good deals in Bath and Body Works, and ordered 2 mobiles for the kids online in Black Friday, only one 'pain' left - my DH.
> I just don't know what to get for him, since he's got everything
> i don't even know what i want for myself
> Goal for 2020 will be to keep the focus shifted as much as possible and stay away from the boutiques and sales, no new bags (or scarves, or shoes, or clothes) are needed, but i don't call it a 'ban'.
> as soon as i do, i'm sure, something will come along





whateve said:


> That must have been so harrowing. I'm glad he is on the mend. Last year DH had a heart attack on the first day of our vacation, and my birthday, when we were 400 miles away from home. It was a complete shock as he had never been diagnosed with any heart problems. We didn't know and the doctors at the hospital didn't know it was a heart attack for hours. We went to the emergency room for a back spasm. If we had been at home, I don't know if we would have gone to the hospital at all, which is terribly scary because he would have died if we hadn't. By the time the doctors at the hospital decided to do an EKG, as a afterthought before they were going to release him, several hours had passed and his heart continued to get damaged. As soon as they saw the EKG, they started moving quickly and did surgery at one in the morning. I felt so alone being far away from family and home. I can relate to some of what you were going through.
> 
> I understand how your priorities change when something like this happens. I haven't been as invested in seeking out purses as I used to be.





ksuromax said:


> thank you, Ladies, and hope our loved ones (and us) stay healthy and all problems pass by and do no harm to anyone, as good health is all that matters in the end.


@ksuromax @whateve @Sparkletastic and our pocket friend community, sending warm thoughts and best wishes to those with significant others recovering from significant health issues. To those who have lost loved ones and may struggle through the holidays we are here for you and thinking of you. May we all be blessed with good health as @ksuromax wished us, both good physical health and good mental health, through the holidays and into the new year. You are all a wonderful circle of friends. Go let someone know you love them.


----------



## momasaurus

I think I'm on track to have worn all my bags by the end of the year. I do love my Bolide, but I think it's too big, and I just don't reach for it very often. The colors (olive toile and rouge H box) have a kind of fall/holiday vibe, and it matches my HC "L'Hiver en Poste," which is very wintry. Also it matches the commuter train. 

And yesterday I carried one of my tiny picotins. Here's a picture with a little alligator bag I have. I *hated* the Pico PM at first! Now I have two.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I think I'm on track to have worn all my bags by the end of the year. I do love my Bolide, but I think it's too big, and I just don't reach for it very often. The colors (olive toile and rouge H box) have a kind of fall/holiday vibe, and it matches my HC "L'Hiver en Poste," which is very wintry. Also it matches the commuter train.
> 
> And yesterday I carried one of my tiny picotins. Here's a picture with a little alligator bag I have. I *hated* the Pico PM at first! Now I have two.


You look lovely! Bags are beautiful too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I think I'm on track to have worn all my bags by the end of the year. I do love my Bolide, but I think it's too big, and I just don't reach for it very often. The colors (olive toile and rouge H box) have a kind of fall/holiday vibe, and it matches my HC "L'Hiver en Poste," which is very wintry. Also it matches the commuter train.
> 
> And yesterday I carried one of my tiny picotins. Here's a picture with a little alligator bag I have. I *hated* the Pico PM at first! Now I have two.


It's a perfect match and looks marvelous! 
I love picos - so adorable. Mine's an 18 too!
Your Miss Alligator is tres chic!  That clasp is smashing!


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I think I'm on track to have worn all my bags by the end of the year. I do love my Bolide, but I think it's too big, and I just don't reach for it very often. The colors (olive toile and rouge H box) have a kind of fall/holiday vibe, and it matches my HC "L'Hiver en Poste," which is very wintry. Also it matches the commuter train.
> 
> And yesterday I carried one of my tiny picotins. Here's a picture with a little alligator bag I have. I *hated* the Pico PM at first! Now I have two.


Gorgeous pics momasaurus! Your Bolide and scarf pairing are fabulous, your Bolide looks great on you! I love the leather and the contrast colour on your Pico handle and your alligator bag is a amazing - the clasp!


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> You look lovely! Bags are beautiful too!



Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> It's a perfect match and looks marvelous!
> I love picos - so adorable. Mine's an 18 too!
> Your Miss Alligator is tres chic!  That clasp is smashing!



Thank you! What color/leather is your Pico?


----------



## momasaurus

More bags said:


> Gorgeous pics momasaurus! Your Bolide and scarf pairing are fabulous, your Bolide looks great on you! I love the leather and the contrast colour on your Pico handle and your alligator bag is a amazing - the clasp!



Thank you so much. My other Pico has a contrast handle too. Color block and stuff like that is my weakness!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> @ksuromax @whateve @Sparkletastic and our pocket friend community, sending warm thoughts and best wishes to those with significant others recovering from significant health issues. To those who have lost loved ones and may struggle through the holidays we are here for you and thinking of you. May we all be blessed with good health as @ksuromax wished us, both good physical health and good mental health, through the holidays and into the new year. You are all a wonderful circle of friends. Go let someone know you love them.


What a lovely message. Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I think I'm on track to have worn all my bags by the end of the year. I do love my Bolide, but I think it's too big, and I just don't reach for it very often. The colors (olive toile and rouge H box) have a kind of fall/holiday vibe, and it matches my HC "L'Hiver en Poste," which is very wintry. Also it matches the commuter train.
> 
> And yesterday I carried one of my tiny picotins. Here's a picture with a little alligator bag I have. I *hated* the Pico PM at first! Now I have two.


What's the story with that cute little alligator bag? (Because I'm assuming that there IS a story???)


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Thank you! What color/leather is your Pico?


Mine is a blue Vibrato, with Thalassa blue handles.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> What's the story with that cute little alligator bag? (Because I'm assuming that there IS a story???)


It's just a little thing I picked up on evilbay! By Hattie Carnegie. I wish I could say it's a family heirloom or something, but no. 
I call it my Lady Bag, and the clasp is really wonderful. It's perfect for fancy events--in fact, I'm going to one tonight locally.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Mine is a blue Vibrato, with Thalassa blue handles.
> View attachment 4608038


Ah, now I remember this. So cute!!
Almost Pantone's Color of the Year.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm totally with you on minimal time online looking...........seems the way to avoid temptation and frees up time. I'm unsubscribing from all shopping emails as they come through. I've stopped any coming to my phone and just pick them up on my iPad when it suits me. It's been bliss without the continual stream of emails......I've got them down to a minimum now.
> 
> Ive gradually downsized my bag collection over the last few years. I still feel I could be stricter and get rid of more but I'm trying to make sure I use what I have! As for all the wardrobes of clothes  I'm gradually shopping through them, some I've bagged up for charity, others I've listed for sale or taken to a local re-seller, the rest I'm trying to wear but knowing I have sooo many has decided me on a total wardrobe ban this year, I'm definitely not buying any clothes, shoes or boots this year





Mulberrygal said:


> I like your thinking, it's a great idea to ask these questions, take a breath and ponder where you are over a cup of coffee
> 
> All this downsizing and reorganising is a huge job and really does stop me in my tracks when I get tempted to buy. I just think of a few weeks/months down the line when the lust has died down and it's just hanging in my wardrobe with its tag on..............it just becomes yet another thing to sell and I don't want the hassle



Oh Wow, I've just found you all again whilst looking through some old posts  I can't believe I posted this at the beginning of last year.......was that really me  I was just sooo good last year and this year I've been bad, bad, bad 
I have at least shopped my wardrobe for clothes and barely bought anything new but bags, oh dear  I must have a tot up, name and shame will be good for me although it's a bit late for this year..........I guess I can get myself psyched up for next month


----------



## ipsum

I had been away for a while and way behind but just wanted to stop by and say lots of warm thoughts and hugs for fellow pocketfriends and their beloved ones who have encountered hardship. Life has its ups and downs. The downs exist for the moments when we're having ups, we learn to appreciate those moments even more.


----------



## Mulberrygal

ksuromax said:


> i've been away from this thread for a good while, caught up on all posts finally!
> @Sparkletastic glad to hear your tough period is over!
> my DH also had health issues, now he's safe, but still not fully recovered, due to harsh meds it will take some time to get back to normal.
> But i just now started realising how difficult it was for me, all those bad thoughts, fear of unknown, difficult daily life (DH was in hospital for 12 days and i was visiting him every day, plus work, plus 2 kids, school, activities, plus housework, etc) and i needed some rest, just to put my mind back to the track.
> So, i was not very active here, and my focus has significantly shifted.
> I didn't get any new bags since July, but i have not sold any either, just had no energy to deal with listing, shipping, besides, i was reading that market is dead anyway.
> i almost finished my xmas shopping, i got some good deals in Bath and Body Works, and ordered 2 mobiles for the kids online in Black Friday, only one 'pain' left - my DH.
> I just don't know what to get for him, since he's got everything
> i don't even know what i want for myself
> Goal for 2020 will be to keep the focus shifted as much as possible and stay away from the boutiques and sales, no new bags (or scarves, or shoes, or clothes) are needed, but i don't call it a 'ban'.
> as soon as i do, i'm sure, something will come along





ksuromax said:


> further to my post above, i am going to fight the stress by doing something for my home and family (decorations, cooking and baking) rather than shopping.
> it should keep my hands busy, mind switched and get the things done



Glad to hear your bad period has passed Ksuromax and hope DH is coping okay and getting back to normal. Ill health in the family really does focus your mind very differently and can change your whole perception of life. It must have been very difficult for you to cope especially when you have kids at home. R

I'm just catching up with this thread myself and I really like your ideas.........avoid the sales, focus on family and keep busy elsewhere. I think we'd all probably benefit by that advice 
I totally get not selling bags anymore, I'm really fed up with selling on eBay and all the problems of returns, non-payers etc. I decided although it costs more in commission I'd sell by consignment and I've had quite a bit of hassle free success   I originally sent in 6 items and 4 sold very quickly so I've just sent in 3 more. It's the way to go for me as I'm away quite a bit now which leaves very little opportunity to sell.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Wow, I've just found you all again whilst looking through some old posts  I can't believe I posted this at the beginning of last year.......was that really me  I was just sooo good last year and this year I've been bad, bad, bad
> I have at least shopped my wardrobe for clothes and barely bought anything new but bags, oh dear  I must have a tot up, name and shame will be good for me although it's a bit late for this year..........I guess I can get myself psyched up for next month


Always welcome back! I bought quite a bit this year but would have bought even more had I not been in the thread.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberrygal said:


> Glad to hear your bad period has passed Ksuromax and hope DH is coping okay and getting back to normal. Ill health in the family really does focus your mind very differently and can change your whole perception of life. It must have been very difficult for you to cope especially when you have kids at home. R
> 
> I'm just catching up with this thread myself and I really like your ideas.........avoid the sales, focus on family and keep busy elsewhere. I think we'd all probably benefit by that advice
> I totally get not selling bags anymore, I'm really fed up with selling on eBay and all the problems of returns, non-payers etc. I decided although it costs more in commission I'd sell by consignment and I've had quite a bit of hassle free success   I originally sent in 6 items and 4 sold very quickly so I've just sent in 3 more. It's the way to go for me as I'm away quite a bit now which leaves very little opportunity to sell.


thank you! 
i can feel the pain of going consignment route, but when you think of all the hassle and time it saves you sometimes it's just not worth dealing with, but better let someone deal with it instead and get (whatever) money you can get for it.
I wish i had such option at hands 
i was pleased with the ease dealing with Yoogi's, but shipping at my expense + getting only PP payout is not workable for me (unfortunately due to local restrictions you cannot get your funds transferred onto your back/card acc if you are a physical individual, gotta be a business acc) so i'm sticking to what i have and will be just using my bags as much as i can


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I worked with an image consultant who analyzes colors/"seasons" (not the old 4 season model but a newer one) as well as image types and my wardrobe reflects that analysis. I wear clear, saturated colors (like fuschia, purple, cobalt, true red) and "cool-toned" neutrals (espresso, navy, taupe, grey) that have a little brightness to them. The analysis helped to explain why mustard brown, dark gold, and dusty pastels make me look sickly, like I need a hospital visit LOL. As far as my style goes, I work in an arts-related academic environment, so my style is a mix of boho/creative and "soft" or funky takes on classics. Off the job, I'm a bit more boho-casual, I think. My bag choices mostly reflect my style,: lots of softly structured bags (e.g., balenciaga city), hobos, crossbody styles.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Colour is the most important thing ever. I am a wierd one, not particularly yellow based or pink but peach, black suits me OK but marine, navy, grey, olive, browns, violet etc are better.  Sometimes only black will do.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I guess they are kinda similar! The bases look much the same, but I think the Bolide is rounder than the Dalvy.
> This will sound terrible - but when I see a Bolide, I think LV Alma. The Dalvy seems a bit dressier to me, most seem to be like a Sellier. As a bonus - for goofy me - they aren't made anymore, so you'll see fewer and many are vintage.
> Though how old does it have to be before it's vintage?
> Many people adore their Bolides - I'm watching a navy one now - because of the Bolide love.



Alma definitely came after the Bolide (7 years)


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Colour is the most important thing ever. I am a wierd one, not particularly yellow-based or pink but peach, black suits me OK but marine, navy, grey, olive, browns, violet etc are better.  Sometimes only black will do.


It really is. The irony, for me, is that I work in the field of visual arts and know color theory yet never really thought to apply it to human coloring and undertones. Now that I went through a color analysis, I am constantly studying others and find myself thinking things like, "Oh, she would look great in soft salmon-pink but not in fuschia," when I really should be focusing on what is happening at our meeting!


----------



## papertiger

Happily I can report H found my Bambou GP and I've picked it up.

No bags in or out but I did buy a Gucci gold and diamond ring and a new Flora silk 90. I also commissioned an Asprey yg Sunflower brooch/pendant, it will take 3 months at least to make. That's me done - have to buy others' pressies.

I obviously have way more makeup than anyone here. I don't even wear lipstick much but I've recently invested in some Guerlain nudes (Rouge G) and a beautiful Bond No9. I'm a sucker for fabulous lipstick cases. I have banned myself from getting Charlotte Tilbury or La Rouge Bouche or even Gucci lipstick which also have the most stunning cases too.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> It really is. The irony, for me, is that I work in the field of visual arts and know color theory yet never really thought to apply it to human coloring and undertones. Now that I went through a color analysis, I am constantly studying others and find myself thinking things like, "Oh, she would look great in soft salmon-pink but not in fuschia," when I really should be focusing on what is happening at our meeting!



We must be twins, I do it to everyone. Sometimes, when people aren't wearing great colours for them I have to bite my lip. It's not whole colours people can't wear but certain shades, tints or hues. I've noticed that most people know naturally what suits them though.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I accidentally put my "other designer" bags on the wrong thread, so here's a repost. Two Arayla Harlow and two Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603230
> View attachment 4603231
> View attachment 4603232
> View attachment 4603233


Love the Issey Miyake bags!  I hadn’t seen any in person and saw 5 while in Charleston for the long weekend....are they comfortable to carry?


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Super light to carry. Strap drop works well on both sizes for me as a shoulder bag although a little more length would be great, I find that with a lot of bags though. Aside from the aforementioned feeling of the PVC against skin in hot weather the only thing I would comment on is that the interior fabric ( sort of a light semi-mesh type fabric) isn’t cozy. It’s a factor in keeping the bags so lightweight though (plus I have a lot of BV suede lined bags so It’s an unfair comparison). I find them fascinating bags personally, every time you set one down it’s like a little piece of changing art work.


Ignore my question, you’ve just answered it   Amazing looking bags!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> *November Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in November
> Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
> Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
> Read 35 books YTD
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Nov Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out


Awesome stats! Especially being able to maintain the one in one out throughout the year


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> November stats
> 2 bags out, I've got 1 coming in but I haven't gotten it yet
> 2 SLGs out, I've got 2 coming but I haven't gotten them yet
> There is a chance I won't keep all the stuff coming in. The bag I bought was much cheaper than the two I sold.
> 
> My purchasing in 2019 is way down compared to previous years. I'll wait until year end to figure out my yearly stats.


Awesome stats


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> So far I have worn 20 bags for the year end challenge. Still have a few to go but only if the weather permits as they are the more delicate bags. Book wise I am well over 20 but stopped counting and just handed my Mom three more that I forgot to enter too.
> Nov Stats!
> Bags in 2- one may not be staying.
> Bags out 3
> slgs in 1
> slgs out 0
> Sport bag in 0
> Sport bag out 1 - nice one


Great stats!  More bags out than in is fantastic


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Well done!
> 
> Awesome job!
> 
> Like you - right now I’m really happy about my bag situation. I am eyeballing a couple H bags on eBay but I’m not 100% on either of them, so I might stop?
> My clothing is still in the works after losing weight. (and I am patting myself on the back over this - my GYN was astonished - so I apologize for crowing a bit about it ) I have to admit that it’s been hard not to buy “work” clothes, apparently I like dressing up for the office.
> 
> Right now my biggest goal is also my biggest temptation - to reduce my purchases of H scarves, and to be serious about selling the ones I’m not wearing. Aaarg! This FW season has slain me - so many gorgeous scarves! I know, I know this thread is not about scarves - but that is one for certain goal for next year.
> 
> For purses - I will try to curb my ‘Ooo pretty! Let’s get it!’ tendencies. I have noticed lately though, that my current roster of 12 ‘everyday’ bags makes me happy. For example, I really like the Just Campagne bag - even though it is arm carry only - I have no desire to replace it... even if a gold B were to present itself.
> 
> So today, December 1st, those are my 2 goals for 2020... I might add a couple more!
> I’ll post my November stats tomorrow!



Thats wonderful about your weight loss   Such an accomplishment. That will be my focus in 2020....you have every right to pat yourself on the back!  It takes so much determination and hard work. 

Great goals too. I can relate to both


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Here are photo collages that I made of two brands that I love and collect. I'll try to post a few other rando bag pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604236
> View attachment 4604242


Love these bags and love how you arranged the pix in this grid format!


----------



## jbags07

Aw


Cookiefiend said:


> November stats:
> *Purses in - 0 *(yay!), *Purses out - 2*!! Yippee! I sold both the LV Musette Tango and the All Saints Kita (which was kinda sad because once it was my Goldilocks bag)
> *Scarves in - 2* (a gav I had been looking for (Les Amoureux de Paris) and a 140 moussie (Vinci), None out - pppfffttt. Listing more this week though - they'll make good gifts and if they don't sell -  I'll gift them myself to family.
> 
> YTD - 18 purses in, 11 out - and I'm feeling pretty good about it. Still trying to sell that Danse Lente Margo though - I don't know if it's ever going to go!
> I was watching a Navy Dalvy, but it's gone now. I've been watching several scarves too - even bid on a few - only to lose out on them too. Maybe, just maybe, 'someone' is trying to tell me something? I'm a little miffed about the Dalvy - I even talked to Mr Cookie about it… he's been a little curious since I told him how much that croc K would have been. And it was a navy one!



Great stats  especially the 0 in and 2 out!  The ytd stats are pretty good too


----------



## jbags07

So we went to Charleston for 5 days then i was sick when we got back...holy cow this thread moves fast! I had to give up trying to read all the posts i missed in the last 9 days 

As far as posting ‘other brands’ golly i have so many that i won't bother all of you with pix of them lol. A few favorites that don’t get a lot of exposure here on tpf are....Cochinelle, Furla, Muun, Liebeskind Berlin, Graf Lantz, Demellier...and Massaccesi .....i also still have a lot of vintage bags ....and some cool handmade bags from Etsy...my favorites are clutches made with vintage Kimono material...

Attaching one pic of a favorite MM bag that was my daily bag while in Charleston...i apologize to those who already saw it on the MM thread   Flora in bronze Africa leather...


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ignore my question, you’ve just answered it   Amazing looking bags!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> We must be twins, I do it to everyone. Sometimes, when people aren't wearing great colours for them I have to bite my lip. It's not whole colours people can't wear but certain shades, tints or hues. I've noticed that most people know naturally what suits them though.


Haha. Yes. It’s also a great way to pass time at meetings, waiting rooms, subways....


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Love these bags and love how you arranged the pix in this grid format!


It was more fun than it should have been!  #procrastination


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> Awesome stats! Especially being able to maintain the one in one out throughout the year


Thanks jbags07!


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> So we went to Charleston for 5 days then i was sick when we got back...holy cow this thread moves fast! I had to give up trying to read all the posts i missed in the last 9 days
> 
> As far as posting ‘other brands’ golly i have so many that i won't bother all of you with pix of them lol. A few favorites that don’t get a lot of exposure here on tpf are....Cochinelle, Furla, Muun, Liebeskind Berlin, Graf Lantz, Demellier...and Massaccesi .....i also still have a lot of vintage bags ....and some cool handmade bags from Etsy...my favorites are clutches made with vintage Kimono material...
> 
> Attaching one pic of a favorite MM bag that was my daily bag while in Charleston...i apologize to those who already saw it on the MM thread   Flora in bronze Africa leather...
> 
> View attachment 4608580


Excellent pic


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> We must be twins, I do it to everyone. Sometimes, when people aren't wearing great colours for them I have to bite my lip. It's not whole colours people can't wear but certain shades, tints or hues. I've noticed that most people know naturally what suits them though.


For me color wise I can see what suits me. Trying to find clothes in those colors that fit properly is the hard part.


----------



## Mulberrygal

More bags said:


> *November Update and YTD Stats*
> 
> Carried 16 bags in November
> Wearing all my bags before year end Challenge - completed (1 bag is at the spa)
> Wearing all my scarves before year end Challenge - completed
> Read 35 books YTD
> Maintained 1 in 1 out policy on bags in 2019
> *Nov Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD Stats*
> Bags - 2 in, 2 out
> SLGs - 3 in, 4 out



Great Stats!
I need to start analysising like this. I'm going to need a lot of help keep me on the straight and narrow



dcooney4 said:


> Always welcome back! I bought quite a bit this year but would have bought even more had I not been in the thread.



Thank you  ....... I'm going to try so hard to distract myself through the sales period. It helps that I'm away for Dec but there's always online temptations  although DH will notice if we go back to a stack of parcels in the front porch 



Kimbashop said:


> Haha. Yes. It’s also a great way to pass time at meetings, waiting rooms, subways....



That's a great idea, what a hugely popular thread this is though. I've got a year to catch up with......over 600 pages. We'll be on next years by the time I catch up


----------



## jbags07

Need to try to track my nov stats tomro, but 1 Hermes scarf in, and one of you asked me to post when i received it, as it is my first...her she is...i feel a new addiction brewing


----------



## More bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609257
> View attachment 4609258
> 
> 
> Need to try to track my nov stats tomro, but 1 Hermes scarf in, and one of you asked me to post when i received it, as it is my first...her she is...i feel a new addiction brewing


Congratulations on your first Hermes scarf, it’s pretty! I like the colour and the border.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609257
> View attachment 4609258
> 
> 
> Need to try to track my nov stats tomro, but 1 Hermes scarf in, and one of you asked me to post when i received it, as it is my first...her she is...i feel a new addiction brewing


Congratulations and thank you for showing us! It’s darling - it’s a 70cm isn’t it? 
(Now you’ll have to pop over to the H SOTD thread!)


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609257
> View attachment 4609258
> 
> 
> Need to try to track my nov stats tomro, but 1 Hermes scarf in, and one of you asked me to post when i received it, as it is my first...her she is...i feel a new addiction brewing



We are Printemps/Ete 69/70 cousins (I have the navy/red in the gavroche. I would have bought the 70 too but the cw only came in the 45. I wear mine a lot in the Summer. 

Big congratulations to you!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609257
> View attachment 4609258
> 
> 
> Need to try to track my nov stats tomro, but 1 Hermes scarf in, and one of you asked me to post when i received it, as it is my first...her she is...i feel a new addiction brewing


Gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your first Hermes scarf, it’s pretty! I like the colour and the border.


Thank you very much  i think the color will be great with white shirts, also with jeans...


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations and thank you for showing us! It’s darling - it’s a 70cm isn’t it?
> (Now you’ll have to pop over to the H SOTD thread!)



Thank you  i think its about 70 cm! Its 26x26...i tend to prefer 35 but i could not resist the style motif of this one....overall it seems very similar in quality to my Ferragamo scarves....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you   Btw, my lovely mini veneta detective/enabler   I fall more in love with them each time i use them! Carried my tiger today in support of our local college football team....little puddle of yummy leather...in the new year i will be stalking for a purple one like yours


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> We are Printemps/Ete 69/70 cousins (I have the navy/red in the gavroche. I would have bought the 70 too but the cw only came in the 45. I wear mine a lot in the Summer.
> 
> Big congratulations to you!!!!



Thank you so much cousin   Would love to see a pic of yours! Must be amazing in navy/red


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Btw, my lovely mini veneta detective/enabler   I fall more in love with them each time i use them! Carried my tiger today in support of our local college football team....little puddle of yummy leather...in the new year i will be stalking for a purple one like yours


I’ll keep an eye out!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I’ll keep an eye out!


Thank you   I am not going to start looking until jan/feb...Ferragamo is having a great sale and i just picked up a wallet, scarf, and a small bag


----------



## SakuraSakura

I just sold one of my favourite handbags to keep myself financially afloat. I am saddened by this, but financial stability matters more than a purse that was a bit cumbersome to use. I'm happy that I had a chance to own it for several years.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> Great Stats!
> I need to start analysising like this. I'm going to need a lot of help keep me on the straight and narrow
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  ....... I'm going to try so hard to distract myself through the sales period. It helps that I'm away for Dec but there's always online temptations  although DH will notice if we go back to a stack of parcels in the front porch
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea, what a hugely popular thread this is though. I've got a year to catch up with......over 600 pages. We'll be on next years by the time I catch up


No need to catch up . Just jump right in.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Ah, now I remember this. So cute!!
> Almost *Pantone's Color of the Year*.


Oh, I was reading an article about that just the other day. Lucky me… for once Pantone's color of the year is actually a color I can wear! I wonder when it will start to trickle down to us ordinary folks???


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> It really is. The irony, for me, is that I work in the field of visual arts and know color theory yet never really thought to apply it to human coloring and undertones. Now that I went through a color analysis, *I am constantly studying others* and find myself thinking things like, "Oh, she would look great in soft salmon-pink but not in fuschia," when I really should be focusing on what is happening at our meeting!


So glad I'm not the only one! Ever since I had my color analysis done last spring, I find that I notice people (women especially) and why their outfit either suits them or doesn't suit them. Most often, it is indeed the color. (The scarf design is lovely, but instead of the cobalt colorway, it would be SO much more flattering in pale blue…)

I don't think this is a bad thing, btw. It's the way we learn. As long as we're not obviously staring, or frowning!


----------



## momasaurus

SakuraSakura said:


> I just sold one of my favourite handbags to keep myself financially afloat. I am saddened by this, but financial stability matters more than a purse that was a bit cumbersome to use. I'm happy that I had a chance to own it for several years.


This is difficult to read about, and also to do. Big hug to you! It's not easy to keep things in perspective (especially around this forum with all the luxury eye candy and occasional posturing about acquisitions and "scores"), but I wish continued stability and success for you, and appropriate enjoyment of your possessions.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609257
> View attachment 4609258
> 
> 
> Need to try to track my nov stats tomro, but 1 Hermes scarf in, and one of you asked me to post when i received it, as it is my first...her she is...i feel a new addiction brewing


Wow… this is a great FIRST Hermès scarf. Welcome to the club!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I was reading an article about that just the other day. Lucky me… for once Pantone's color of the year is actually a color I can wear! I wonder when it will start to trickle down to us ordinary folks???


A few days ago I started a thread that has some fun responses. Jump in! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-2020-color-of-the-year-classic-blue.1021266/


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Ah, now I remember this. So cute!!
> Almost Pantone's Color of the Year.


Almost. 
The story of my life. 
( )


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> A few days ago I started a thread that has some fun responses. Jump in! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-2020-color-of-the-year-classic-blue.1021266/


Thanks for the link. Great thread!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Wow… this is a great FIRST Hermès scarf. Welcome to the club!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

SakuraSakura said:


> I just sold one of my favourite handbags to keep myself financially afloat. I am saddened by this, but financial stability matters more than a purse that was a bit cumbersome to use. I'm happy that I had a chance to own it for several years.


I am very sorry you had to let go of one of your favorite bags   I admire your ability to let go, and your very stoic mindset. You sound strong and determined. I hope your situation turns around soon.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dcooney4 said:


> No need to catch up . Just jump right in.



Good idea............I'm psyching myself up for a strict one in three out on bags
January for me is going to be a "no spend challenge" month or even year I've joined a couple of FB groups and I'm going to make sure I participate on here


----------



## Mulberrygal

SakuraSakura said:


> I just sold one of my favourite handbags to keep myself financially afloat. I am saddened by this, but financial stability matters more than a purse that was a bit cumbersome to use. I'm happy that I had a chance to own it for several years.



Well done, something we should all think about doing. It is so easy to over extend yourself when it comes to bags. I  used to be very sensible about buying bags but recently I made a spontaneous buy and then I made it worse by buying another   It's almost like once you've done it's easier to do the next time......and so on


----------



## ksuromax

momasaurus said:


> This is difficult to read about, and also to do. Big hug to you! It's not easy to keep things in perspective (especially around this forum with all the luxury eye candy and occasional posturing about acquisitions and "scores"), but I wish continued stability and success for you, and appropriate enjoyment of your possessions.


+1


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609257
> View attachment 4609258
> 
> 
> Need to try to track my nov stats tomro, but 1 Hermes scarf in, and one of you asked me to post when i received it, as it is my first...her she is...i feel a new addiction brewing


very classic and very neutral start!


----------



## Mulberrygal

muchstuff said:


> Excellent description and extremely helpful, thank you! Now if you can just explain all of the "reissue" vs whatever...I've always been too embarrassed to ask. When was it reissued? How many times? What's the difference? TIA!





ElainePG said:


> Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!!! I think I finally get it.
> 
> Nope… the double flap isn't for me. It sounds, if I may shamelessly borrow from @Cookiefiend , like the original flappity-flap-flap bag. I do love the look of the Reissue closure, and if it came in a single flap I would seriously want one. But I don't want a bag that requires fiddling. And I for sure don't need the extra weight.
> 
> Now… I've just saved upwards of six grand. What am I going to spend it on?



I love my Reissues ❤️ I have a 225 and 226. The 226 seems significantly larger and I can use it as a day bag comfortably. They are double flaps and I enjoy that but I totally get that the single flap can be far more practical. Chanel were really annoying to discontinue the single, so many of us love It. 
The distressed calfskin leather is far sturdier and I don't "baby" it at all. It's also light weight, so I find it a very practical bag. The strap adds a bit of glamour and is very comfortable to wear with the added bonus that it fits x body I don't necessarily prefer it to the interwoven leather one, it's just a lovely change and adds variety.
I have back problems and I've moved to smaller bags recently. I can carry the Reissue with ease, on the shoulder or x body. 
Hope that helps, not quite what you were asking but the excellent link provided answered that brilliantly


----------



## jbags07

Mulberrygal said:


> Good idea............I'm psyching myself up for a strict one in three out on bags
> January for me is going to be a "no spend challenge" month or even year I've joined a couple of FB groups and I'm going to make sure I participate on here



May i join you in the no spend January? Even tho i’ve been selling, i’ve been very compulsive about buying lately...i love your idea of no spending in January...and hopefully it will lead to a no spend Feb etc....


----------



## Mulberrygal

jbags07 said:


> May i join you in the no spend January? Even tho i’ve been selling, i’ve been very compulsive about buying lately...i love your idea of no spending in January...and hopefully it will lead to a no spend Feb etc....



Oh yes definitely, the more the merrier


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I was reading an article about that just the other day. Lucky me… for once Pantone's color of the year is actually a color I can wear! I wonder when it will start to trickle down to us ordinary folks???


I delighted by this color.


----------



## jbags07

I hope it is alright to post and pose this question in this thread. I received a bag today from FP that i had on layaway and i am really on the fence about the usefulness of the color. The bag is beautiful and i love it, but the color is very tricky, i am not sure what to wear it with, especially if different color bags would go better....i figured this would be a good place to ask! You are all so helpful  

So if any of you have ideas of if it would be a good color to wear with  certain colors? Or is it a pass. i am  so on the fence about it. The outside pic shows the color better. Its not pink and not buff/nude, but a kind of nude with a pinky undertone? Its a weird color...and even if i wear it with denim, there might be color transfer, and i wonder, would black or other colors go better anyway......help! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated if you all think it would go with a lot, its a keeper, but if its too tricky, i do ‘t want another bag sitting in the closet unused...


----------



## jbags07

.


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Well done, something we should all think about doing. It is so easy to over extend yourself when it comes to bags. I  used to be very sensible about buying bags but recently I made a spontaneous buy and then I made it worse by buying another   It's almost like once you've done it's easier to do the next time......and so on


That's exactly my problem! I can be good for months but once I buy something, I start looking at everything and find more things to buy. It's even worse when the first purchase turns out to be something I really love.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610730
> View attachment 4610731
> View attachment 4610732
> 
> 
> I hope it is alright to post and pose this question in this thread. I received a bag today from FP that i had on layaway and i am really on the fence about the usefulness of the color. The bag is beautiful and i love it, but the color is very tricky, i am not sure what to wear it with, especially if different color bags would go better....i figured this would be a good place to ask! You are all so helpful
> 
> So if any of you have ideas of if it would be a good color to wear with  certain colors? Or is it a pass. i am  so on the fence about it. The outside pic shows the color better. Its not pink and not buff/nude, but a kind of nude with a pinky undertone? Its a weird color...and even if i wear it with denim, there might be color transfer, and i wonder, would black or other colors go better anyway......help! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated if you all think it would go with a lot, its a keeper, but if its too tricky, i do ‘t want another bag sitting in the closet unused...


I have the same problem with lighter colored bags like this. I have a pink bag I hardly ever wear. I think it is because my wardrobe is mostly dark with some jeweltones. Very little pastel. I think it would look great with beige, grey and cream.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610730
> View attachment 4610731
> View attachment 4610732
> 
> 
> I hope it is alright to post and pose this question in this thread. I received a bag today from FP that i had on layaway and i am really on the fence about the usefulness of the color. The bag is beautiful and i love it, but the color is very tricky, i am not sure what to wear it with, especially if different color bags would go better....i figured this would be a good place to ask! You are all so helpful
> 
> So if any of you have ideas of if it would be a good color to wear with  certain colors? Or is it a pass. i am  so on the fence about it. The outside pic shows the color better. Its not pink and not buff/nude, but a kind of nude with a pinky undertone? Its a weird color...and even if i wear it with denim, there might be color transfer, and i wonder, would black or other colors go better anyway......help! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated if you all think it would go with a lot, its a keeper, but if its too tricky, i do ‘t want another bag sitting in the closet unused...


I love the style, but I personally would have trouble matching this color to my wardrobe. I guess it depends on what you usually wear, yes? I wear jeans most of the time, with sweaters in the winter, and tees in the warm(wish) months. If I'm not wearing jeans, I'm wearing black pants. So this color would be a "no" for me.

If you tend to wear lighter colors (cream, light grey, and so on) then this color would be a perfect fit. But if you wear a lot of denim, then yes, I think color transfer could definitely be a problem. I had a serious color transfer problem last summer when I wore my yellow Balenciaga bag with a pair of dark blue jeans. It took me hours upon frustrating hours to get the blue stains out. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I have the same problem with lighter colored bags like this. I have a pink bag I hardly ever wear. I think it is because my wardrobe is mostly dark with some jeweltones. Very little pastel. I think it would look great with beige, grey and cream.



Same here!  And i don‘t wear beige or cream, and only dark gray...i think this is part of the problem...its not a practical color for me....a few months ago i would have kept it, just because i liked it...but this thread is at least helping me to analyze my bag needs more, even if i am still buying too much   I do not have a black or a brown Veneta yet, so i think i will return this and get a color i need...

Thank you for your input


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I love the style, but I personally would have trouble matching this color to my wardrobe. I guess it depends on what you usually wear, yes? I wear jeans most of the time, with sweaters in the winter, and tees in the warm(wish) months. If I'm not wearing jeans, I'm wearing black pants. So this color would be a "no" for me.
> 
> If you tend to wear lighter colors (cream, light grey, and so on) then this color would be a perfect fit. But if you wear a lot of denim, then yes, I think color transfer could definitely be a problem. I had a serious color transfer problem last summer when I wore my yellow Balenciaga bag with a pair of dark blue jeans. It took me hours upon frustrating hours to get the blue stains out.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!



Thank you so much for your thoughts    Your wardrobe sounds similar to mine....and in addition to jeans, i do wear denim shirts and denim jackets a lot....so between possible color transfer and lack of matching colors, unfortunately it is looking like this bag will not work for me   Just writing the post about it really helped me to see this clearly, and your responses confirmed my thinking....back it goes...

I am so sorry to hear about your yellow Bal bag!  But so glad you were able to remove the color transfer....what a nightmare that must have been


----------



## dcooney4

jbags07 said:


> Same here!  And i don‘t wear beige or cream, and only dark gray...i think this is part of the problem...its not a practical color for me....a few months ago i would have kept it, just because i liked it...but this thread is at least helping me to analyze my bag needs more, even if i am still buying too much   I do not have a black or a brown Veneta yet, so i think i will return this and get a color i need...
> 
> Thank you for your input


I think you made the right decision for you.


----------



## msd_bags

jbags07 said:


> Same here!  And i don‘t wear beige or cream, and only dark gray...i think this is part of the problem...its not a practical color for me....a few months ago i would have kept it, just because i liked it...but this thread is at least helping me to analyze my bag needs more, even if i am still buying too much   I do not have a black or a brown Veneta yet, so i think i will return this and get a color i need...
> 
> Thank you for your input


I second your decision.  To me, not as much as because  the color is extremely difficult to match, but rather because you are hesitating.  As such, I would tend to think that you’d prefer your other bags over it most of the time even if this bag would do.


----------



## Mulberrygal

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610730
> View attachment 4610731
> View attachment 4610732
> 
> 
> I hope it is alright to post and pose this question in this thread. I received a bag today from FP that i had on layaway and i am really on the fence about the usefulness of the color. The bag is beautiful and i love it, but the color is very tricky, i am not sure what to wear it with, especially if different color bags would go better....i figured this would be a good place to ask! You are all so helpful
> 
> So if any of you have ideas of if it would be a good color to wear with  certain colors? Or is it a pass. i am  so on the fence about it. The outside pic shows the color better. Its not pink and not buff/nude, but a kind of nude with a pinky undertone? Its a weird color...and even if i wear it with denim, there might be color transfer, and i wonder, would black or other colors go better anyway......help! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated if you all think it would go with a lot, its a keeper, but if its too tricky, i do ‘t want another bag sitting in the closet unused...



The colour gets a thumbs up from me, looks a lovely but I love pink,blush and beige. I  have a couple of pink bags and one beige I've just purchased and wear a lot. I do wear pastel colours, black occasionally and denim and haven't ever had colour transfer,even my LV leather very light cream Pochette Metis coped with jeans okay when worn x body but I've moved it on now 
It does of course come down to what you'd wear with it. I'd go through my wardrobe and see how much it went with but if it doesn't make you're heart sing I'd send it back.


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> I think you made the right decision for you.





msd_bags said:


> I second your decision.  To me, not as much as because  the color is extremely difficult to match, but rather because you are hesitating.  As such, I would tend to think that you’d prefer your other bags over it most of the time even if this bag would do.





Mulberrygal said:


> The colour gets a thumbs up from me, looks a lovely but I love pink,blush and beige. I  have a couple of pink bags and one beige I've just purchased and wear a lot. I do wear pastel colours, black occasionally and denim and haven't ever had colour transfer,even my LV leather very light cream Pochette Metis coped with jeans okay when worn x body but I've moved it on now
> It does of course come down to what you'd wear with it. I'd go through my wardrobe and see how much it went with but if it doesn't make you're heart sing I'd send it back.



Thank you all for your help!  The process helped me realize the color won’t work for me....so i thank you also for allowing me to use this venue as a sounding board...i tend to be impulsive in purchasing, buying bags if i like them, without thinking them through...hence a room chock full of pretty bags that aren’t functional for my lifestyle......learning to think things through and analyze my needs is the direction i want to move toward, so that i can actually start shopping my own bag closet! And get off the merry go round of buying/selling/repeat....

@mulbberrygal, i can’t believe you’ve escaped color transfer!  And that must have been hard to let go of your PM....was it the color not working for you? I love the style and have wanted one in mono, but all the quality issues with this bag in mono the last couple of years has scared me off....


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Thank you all for your help!  The process helped me realize the color won’t work for me....so i thank you also for allowing me to use this venue as a sounding board...i tend to be impulsive in purchasing, buying bags if i like them, without thinking them through...hence a room chock full of pretty bags that aren’t functional for my lifestyle......learning to think things through and analyze my needs is the direction i want to move toward, so that i can actually start shopping my own bag closet! And get off the merry go round of buying/selling/repeat....
> 
> @mulbberrygal, i can’t believe you’ve escaped color transfer!  And that must have been hard to let go of your PM....was it the color not working for you? I love the style and have wanted one in mono, but all the quality issues with this bag in mono the last couple of years has scared me off....


I used to strive to get bags in every color so I would have a bag that matched each outfit. Then I realized pastels didn't work for me even though I really like the colors. I have a mint green bag I rarely use. I have a pure white bag that I carry a lot in the summer. Because it is pure white, I think it works with bright colors and denim.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> I just sold one of my favourite handbags to keep myself financially afloat. I am saddened by this, but financial stability matters more than a purse that was a bit cumbersome to use. I'm happy that I had a chance to own it for several years.



Allow me to be sorry on your behalf, but you are right to do what you need to do - even if it's temporary


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610730
> View attachment 4610731
> View attachment 4610732
> 
> 
> I hope it is alright to post and pose this question in this thread. I received a bag today from FP that i had on layaway and i am really on the fence about the usefulness of the color. The bag is beautiful and i love it, but the color is very tricky, i am not sure what to wear it with, especially if different color bags would go better....i figured this would be a good place to ask! You are all so helpful
> 
> So if any of you have ideas of if it would be a good color to wear with  certain colors? Or is it a pass. i am  so on the fence about it. The outside pic shows the color better. Its not pink and not buff/nude, but a kind of nude with a pinky undertone? Its a weird color...and even if i wear it with denim, there might be color transfer, and i wonder, would black or other colors go better anyway......help! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated if you all think it would go with a lot, its a keeper, but if its too tricky, i do ‘t want another bag sitting in the closet unused...



It the colour Poussin?

I have a Vivienne Westwood suede bag a very similar colour. OMG it is filthy but I call it 'rustique'. I use it because no one will buy it. It's tricky. 

Summer only as far as I'm concerned. 

I almost bought an a ahermes Bolide Secrete in Gycine so I do like the 'blush' nude (Glycine is far cooler but as light) however it's not a colour thar will look great dirty.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I used to strive to get bags in every color so I would have a bag that matched each outfit. Then I realized pastels didn't work for me even though I really like the colors. I have a mint green bag I rarely use. I have a pure white bag that I carry a lot in the summer. Because it is pure white, I think it works with bright colors and denim.



ITA 

White, even ivory can be like a neutral pop. I gave away my light leaf green Prada even though the sherbets are OK on me. Pastels don't work on everybody even if some other light colours do.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts    Your wardrobe sounds similar to mine....and in addition to jeans, i do wear denim shirts and denim jackets a lot....so between possible color transfer and lack of matching colors, unfortunately it is looking like this bag will not work for me   Just writing the post about it really helped me to see this clearly, and your responses confirmed my thinking....back it goes...
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your yellow Bal bag!  But so glad you were able to remove the color transfer....what a nightmare that must have been


It was pretty upsetting. I did find a product that removed the color transfer without removing any of the bag color (did a LOT of research on tPF!!!) but it took me ages, because it had to be done in multiple steps.

I think the bag design is gorgeous. What if you found one in burgundy? That would be perfect with denim… it would make for an interesting contrast, it might be a bit more casual than black, and you wouldn't have to worry about color transfer. Plus, any sort of shoes would work.


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> It the colour Poussin?
> 
> I have a Vivienne Westwood suede bag a very similar colour. OMG it is filthy but I call it 'rustique'. I use it because no one will buy it. It's tricky.
> 
> Summer only as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I almost bought an a ahermes Bolide Secrete in Gycine so I do like the 'blush' nude (Glycine is far cooler but as light) however it's not a colour thar will look great dirty.



Lol  those light colors do get dirty...you made me laugh  

The color is Flamingo....so pretty...i like blush nudes like you do...sad the color doesn’t work for me....i just googled the Bolide in Gycine...gorgeous bag and color! Very similar ....but cooler for sure....the BV flamingo has very warm undertones, making it trickier to wear imo....


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I used to strive to get bags in every color so I would have a bag that matched each outfit. Then I realized pastels didn't work for me even though I really like the colors. I have a mint green bag I rarely use. I have a pure white bag that I carry a lot in the summer. Because it is pure white, I think it works with bright colors and denim.



Lol   Without fully realizing, thats what i’ve been doing too...building a collection of every color/tone...

I love a pure white bag in summer...and your mint green bag sounds very pretty...i have one too and it actually goes with a lot i think....my favorites are pairing it with navy and with emerald green, if those are colors that you wear?


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Lol   Without fully realizing, thats what i’ve been doing too...building a collection of every color/tone...
> 
> I love a pure white bag in summer...and your mint green bag sounds very pretty...i have one too and it actually goes with a lot i think....my favorites are pairing it with navy and with emerald green, if those are colors that you wear?


That's a good idea. I do wear a lot of navy. I'll have to try to carry it more often.


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> It was pretty upsetting. I did find a product that removed the color transfer without removing any of the bag color (did a LOT of research on tPF!!!) but it took me ages, because it had to be done in multiple steps.
> 
> I think the bag design is gorgeous. What if you found one in burgundy? That would be perfect with denim… it would make for an interesting contrast, it might be a bit more casual than black, and you wouldn't have to worry about color transfer. Plus, any sort of shoes would work.



Thank goodness for TPF!  Amazing you were able to remove the transfer without removing the bag color.....you said its a yellow Bal?  I actually end of summer bought the same BV medium veneta in yellow...saving it for spring....and i will not wear it with a denim or dark jacket after reading about your ordeal  

....burgundy.....i hadn’t considered one in that color, and i think you are exactly right....if i can find one, i think that color would be fabulous in the medium Veneta, and its a color that works very well for me....thank you for the suggestion!  I am going to investigate....unfortunately BV has moved away from its traditional styles, and the only new Venetas are  black....so its a matter of finding one at some point on the secondary market.....but they do have a Lauren clutch that i’ve been eyeing, and the Gigolo Red  is beautiful in the Intrecciato weave....its like a wine/burgundy color....


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> That's a good idea. I do wear a lot of navy. I'll have to try to carry it more often.


Mint green bags are stunning with navy....if you decide to wear it, please post a pic for us!


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4611579
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for TPF!  Amazing you were able to remove the transfer without removing the bag color.....you said its a yellow Bal?  I actually end of summer bought the same BV medium veneta in yellow...saving it for spring....and i will not wear it with a denim or dark jacket after reading about your ordeal
> 
> ....burgundy.....i hadn’t considered one in that color, and i think you are exactly right....if i can find one, i think that color would be fabulous in the medium Veneta, and its a color that works very well for me....thank you for the suggestion!  I am going to investigate....unfortunately BV has moved away from its traditional styles, and the only new Venetas are  black....so its a matter of finding one at some point on the secondary market.....but they do have a Lauren clutch that i’ve been eyeing, and the Gigolo Red  is beautiful in the Intrecciato weave....its like a wine/burgundy color....


This is stunning! Would a clutch be a useful size for you?


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> This is stunning! Would a clutch be a useful size for you?


Yes definitely. Have to wait tho, i am done shopping for awhile   Its such a beautiful clutch, isn’t it! Looks great in metallics too...


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> It the colour Poussin?
> 
> I have a Vivienne Westwood suede bag a very similar colour. OMG it is filthy but I call it 'rustique'. I use it because no one will buy it. It's tricky.
> 
> Summer only as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I almost bought an a ahermes Bolide Secrete in Gycine so I do like the 'blush' nude (Glycine is far cooler but as light) however it's not a colour thar will look great dirty.


I love Glycine, but I am really a dirt bag. Mostly dark colors for me.


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4611579
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for TPF!  Amazing you were able to remove the transfer without removing the bag color.....you said its a yellow Bal?  I actually end of summer bought the same BV medium veneta in yellow...saving it for spring....and i will not wear it with a denim or dark jacket after reading about your ordeal
> 
> ....burgundy.....i hadn’t considered one in that color, and i think you are exactly right....if i can find one, i think that color would be fabulous in the medium Veneta, and its a color that works very well for me....thank you for the suggestion!  I am going to investigate....unfortunately BV has moved away from its traditional styles, and the only new Venetas are  black....so its a matter of finding one at some point on the secondary market.....but they do have a Lauren clutch that i’ve been eyeing, and the Gigolo Red  is beautiful in the Intrecciato weave....its like a wine/burgundy color....


Oooh, this is beautiful. How do gigolos relate to this color?


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> I used to strive to get bags in every color so I would have a bag that matched each outfit. Then I realized pastels didn't work for me even though I really like the colors. I have a mint green bag I rarely use. I have a pure white bag that I carry a lot in the summer. Because it is pure white, I think it works with bright colors and denim.



Have you still got bags in every colour for every outfit? 
Oh I've wanted a white bag for such a very long time. I've been waiting so patiently for the right one to come up, the colour is so perfect for summer and holidays. I got fed up waiting and blew my money on a small Chanel boy in beige........on a whim  That's not like me at all, I'm never spontaneous especially with that much money. I thought about taking it back but it was exchange only and there wasn't anything else I wanted 
Then of course I just had a peek in store a few weeks later and they had a White small Boy! I wish I hadn't gone in, I need to stop browsing and upsetting myself. 
I guess it wasn't meant to be, I keep thinking it's quite a bulky little Boy  and he wouldn't look good in white when worn


----------



## lxrac

Ya'll are too funny and cute


----------



## Mulberrygal

lxrac said:


> Ya'll are too funny and cute



 ..............I'm not sure at the moment how this thread is helping me "shop my own bags and wallets"   I really need to try harder!


----------



## papertiger

Mulberrygal said:


> Have you still got bags in every colour for every outfit?
> Oh I've wanted a white bag for such a very long time. I've been waiting so patiently for the right one to come up, the colour is so perfect for summer and holidays. I got fed up waiting and blew my money on a small Chanel boy in beige........on a whim  That's not like me at all, I'm never spontaneous especially with that much money. I thought about taking it back but it was exchange only and there wasn't anything else I wanted
> Then of course I just had a peek in store a few weeks later and they had a White small Boy! I wish I hadn't gone in, I need to stop browsing and upsetting myself.
> I guess it wasn't meant to be, I keep thinking it's quite a bulky little Boy  and he wouldn't look good in white when worn



I find it really hard to save and wait too. It's actually better if I limit my bag purchases to 1 or 2 (or 3) a year. That way I buy a bag and I stop looking. You seem to have bought and are still looking which makes me think you either don't trust the bag or the fact it was a spontaneous decision. That you're already second guessing the white Boy could mean you'd change your mind again if you exchanged.

I am an anti-spontaneous shopper too and when I fall in love and go with my heart I immediately feel awkward for not considering for a long time. I had the same problem with an Hermes scarf from this Summer, I couldn't accept that sometimes things that didn't catch my eye online just look fabulous IRL.

I'd go in and look at the white Boy, try it on, take a mod pic and go home, do the same with the beige and sleep on it. Then decide and if you stick with the beige or exchange for the white don't let yourself second guess again but 'own that bag'. Sometimes I think we give ourselves too many choices. Buy the best, enjoy and forget about it.

If you really want a white bag it doesn't have to be a Chanel. There are some fantastic choices out there now.  I have a white Chanel (Cambon shopper in white and python) it's serious commitment and it's handheld with black handles.


----------



## muchstuff

momasaurus said:


> Oooh, this is beautiful. How do gigolos relate to this color?


Lauren Hutton carried the Lauren in the movie “American Gigolo” in that shade of red, hence the name.


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> Oooh, this is beautiful. How do gigolos relate to this color?



 I know, right?!  I wonder who names these colors lol. Stunning bag and color tho!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Lauren Hutton carried the Lauren in the movie “American Gigolo” in that shade of red, hence the name.



Holy cow!  That is SO cool!  And hence a perfect name. @muchstuff , you rock!  Fountain of knowledge. Now i want the bag even more   Thank you for letting us know the significance 

So much for shopping our closets, eh  @Mulberrygal


----------



## jbags07

Mulberrygal said:


> Have you still got bags in every colour for every outfit?
> Oh I've wanted a white bag for such a very long time. I've been waiting so patiently for the right one to come up, the colour is so perfect for summer and holidays. I got fed up waiting and blew my money on a small Chanel boy in beige........on a whim  That's not like me at all, I'm never spontaneous especially with that much money. I thought about taking it back but it was exchange only and there wasn't anything else I wanted
> Then of course I just had a peek in store a few weeks later and they had a White small Boy! I wish I hadn't gone in, I need to stop browsing and upsetting myself.
> I guess it wasn't meant to be, I keep thinking it's quite a bulky little Boy  and he wouldn't look good in white when worn



Your beige Boy sounds lovely!  And probably a better color to invest in with such a pricey bag....i would be terrified of color transfer on a white Boy .....beige is a wonderful neutral....personally, i would look for a white bag that isn’t crazy $$$, that way dirt and color transfer won’t be upsetting....i’ve seen some nasty looking white classic flaps on yoogis and tradsey etc....very grimy...i have 2 white Massaccesi bags, beautiful handmade Italian bags, and if they get dirty it won’t kill me cause i can just replace them at that price point....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Holy cow!  That is SO cool!  And hence a perfect name. @muchstuff , you rock!  Fountain of knowledge. Now i want the bag even more   Thank you for letting us know the significance
> 
> So much for shopping our closets, eh  @Mulberrygal


Can’t recall who first posted that bit of info here but thanks!


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> I find it really hard to save and wait too. It's actually better if I limit my bag purchases to 1 or 2 (or 3) a year. That way I buy a bag and I stop looking. You seem to have bought and are still looking which makes me think you either don't trust the bag or the fact it was a spontaneous decision. That you're already second guessing the white Boy could mean you'd change your mind again if you exchanged.
> 
> I am an anti-spontaneous shopper too and when I fall in love and go with my heart I immediately feel awkward for not considering for a long time. I had the same problem with an Hermes scarf from this Summer, I couldn't accept that sometimes things that didn't catch my eye online just look fabulous IRL.
> 
> I'd go in and look at the white Boy, try it on, take a mod pic and go home, do the same with the beige and sleep on it. Then decide and if you stick with the beige or exchange for the white don't let yourself second guess again but 'own that bag'. Sometimes I think we give ourselves too many choices. Buy the best, enjoy and forget about it.
> 
> If you really want a white bag it doesn't have to be a Chanel. There are some fantastic choices out there now.  I have a white Chanel (Cambon shopper in white and python) it's serious commitment and it's handheld with black handles.



Your white Chanel shopper sounds beautiful   A lot of maintenance, but worth it. 

I like what you said about ‘too many choices’.  Life was easier when you went into a store, found what you liked, and bought it. Internet shopping has become overwhelming. We are bombarded with choices on the shopping sites and on the social media platforms. I think it can definitely confuse and complicate our choices. 

Great advice to @Mulberrygal , taking modshots with both and sleep on it


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Have you still got bags in every colour for every outfit?
> Oh I've wanted a white bag for such a very long time. I've been waiting so patiently for the right one to come up, the colour is so perfect for summer and holidays. I got fed up waiting and blew my money on a small Chanel boy in beige........on a whim  That's not like me at all, I'm never spontaneous especially with that much money. I thought about taking it back but it was exchange only and there wasn't anything else I wanted
> Then of course I just had a peek in store a few weeks later and they had a White small Boy! I wish I hadn't gone in, I need to stop browsing and upsetting myself.
> I guess it wasn't meant to be, I keep thinking it's quite a bulky little Boy  and he wouldn't look good in white when worn


No, but almost. I don't have any beiges or very light pastels. From looking at my collection, it is obvious that I love blue and purple, so I have more in those shades than other colors. I think these are pops of color that aren't super bright so I feel more comfortable with them. I have one bright yellow bag, one red bag, and a few greens. I would like to add a fuchsia and a dark grey. 

I hope you get your beige/white boy dilemma sorted out in a way that makes you happy. I understand the impatience. I'm the same way. If you can't stop thinking about the white, you won't be happy settling for beige. Maybe you'll try on the white and decide it doesn't look as wonderful as you imagined. Beige is more versatile.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I'd go in and look at the white Boy, try it on, take a mod pic and go home, do the same with the beige and sleep on it. Then decide and if you stick with the beige or exchange for the white don't let yourself second guess again but 'own that bag'. *Sometimes I think we give ourselves too many choices. Buy the best, enjoy and forget about it.*


Yes. Exactly. I was so excited about my new burgundy Valentino bag, and then after @jbags07 's post yesterday about the BV clutch, I wandered over to the BV site and let myself get distracted by a burgundy shoulder bag. Suddenly I was second-guessing myself. Had I snagged the Valentino too quickly? Was classic BV intrecciato leather better suited to my needs than the Valentino's box leather? Were the dimensions of the BV ever-so-slightly more suitable? Had I made a Big Fat Mistake???????   

Such silliness. The Valentino is a great bag. And to prove it to myself, I'm carrying it today, paired with grey jeans, a burgundy cashmere cardigan over a light pink tee, and a favorite H scarf. Off to the movies and lunch with DH, to see the lightweight mystery-spoof _Knives Out_. 

Have a great day, everyone. And @papertiger , thank you for the reality check!


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> Lauren Hutton carried the Lauren in the movie “American Gigolo” in that shade of red, hence the name.


No kidding?!?!? 
Amazing the things one learns on tPF!


----------



## momasaurus

muchstuff said:


> Lauren Hutton carried the Lauren in the movie “American Gigolo” in that shade of red, hence the name.


Oh!!! Thanks so much. When that movie came out I wasn't even into bags at all. 
But I *do* like this one, and in Gigolo red!


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> No kidding?!?!?
> Amazing the things one learns on tPF!





Also...
"Seventies supermodel *Lauren Hutton* is the new face of *Bottega Veneta*, starring in the Italian label's spring/summer 2017 campaign and marking its 50th anniversary. ... These include a re-edition of the famous red clutch carried by *Lauren Hutton* in the 1980's movie American Gigolo.” Jan 4, 2017


----------



## ElainePG

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4612295
> 
> Also...
> "Seventies supermodel *Lauren Hutton* is the new face of *Bottega Veneta*, starring in the Italian label's spring/summer 2017 campaign and marking its 50th anniversary. ... These include a re-edition of the famous red clutch carried by *Lauren Hutton* in the 1980's movie American Gigolo.” Jan 4, 2017


Great photo. Gorgeous bag. 

That movie was such a classic! I've just found it available streaming on Amazon, and I think DH & I will watch it some time over the holidays.

I don't need a clutch. I don't need a clutch. I don't need a clutch. I don't need a…


----------



## muchstuff

ElainePG said:


> Great photo. Gorgeous bag.
> 
> That movie was such a classic! I've just found it available streaming on Amazon, and I think DH & I will watch it some time over the holidays.
> 
> I don't need a clutch. I don't need a clutch. I don't need a clutch. I don't need a…


I'm not a clutch gal but that Lauren ...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4612295
> 
> Also...
> "Seventies supermodel *Lauren Hutton* is the new face of *Bottega Veneta*, starring in the Italian label's spring/summer 2017 campaign and marking its 50th anniversary. ... These include a re-edition of the famous red clutch carried by *Lauren Hutton* in the 1980's movie American Gigolo.” Jan 4, 2017



This is just so cool   Thank you for sharing all of this with us


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Great photo. Gorgeous bag.
> 
> That movie was such a classic! I've just found it available streaming on Amazon, and I think DH & I will watch it some time over the holidays.
> 
> I don't need a clutch. I don't need a clutch. I don't need a clutch. I don't need a…



  Sorry i brought temptation to the Thread!  Its a stunning bag...but so is your Valentino


----------



## dcooney4

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4612295
> 
> Also...
> "Seventies supermodel *Lauren Hutton* is the new face of *Bottega Veneta*, starring in the Italian label's spring/summer 2017 campaign and marking its 50th anniversary. ... These include a re-edition of the famous red clutch carried by *Lauren Hutton* in the 1980's movie American Gigolo.” Jan 4, 2017


That is so cool.


----------



## Mulberrygal

papertiger said:


> I find it really hard to save and wait too. It's actually better if I limit my bag purchases to 1 or 2 (or 3) a year. That way I buy a bag and I stop looking. You seem to have bought and are still looking which makes me think you either don't trust the bag or the fact it was a spontaneous decision. That you're already second guessing the white Boy could mean you'd change your mind again if you exchanged.
> 
> I am an anti-spontaneous shopper too and when I fall in love and go with my heart I immediately feel awkward for not considering for a long time. I had the same problem with an Hermes scarf from this Summer, I couldn't accept that sometimes things that didn't catch my eye online just look fabulous IRL.
> 
> I'd go in and look at the white Boy, try it on, take a mod pic and go home, do the same with the beige and sleep on it. Then decide and if you stick with the beige or exchange for the white don't let yourself second guess again but 'own that bag'. Sometimes I think we give ourselves too many choices. Buy the best, enjoy and forget about it.
> 
> If you really want a white bag it doesn't have to be a Chanel. There are some fantastic choices out there now.  I have a white Chanel (Cambon shopper in white and python) it's serious commitment and it's handheld with black handles.



Thank you, excellent advice.  It was too late to exchange for the white Boy, so I'm "owning" the Beige one now and feel a lot better  I was probably doubting the decision because it was spontaneous. It wasn't a usual choice for me as I'll always go for a pop of colour  but this is definitely more versatile which was probably why I went for it...........
somehow I must have had my sensible head on at the time I'll get far more use out of it which is a plus for such an expensive bag. I have other bags that are pretty colours but don't go with much  so at least Baby Boy won't end up in the cupboard with them. 

Your Camdon shopper does sound absolutely stunning..........white and python 



jbags07 said:


> Your white Chanel shopper sounds beautiful   A lot of maintenance, but worth it.
> 
> I like what you said about ‘too many choices’.  Life was easier when you went into a store, found what you liked, and bought it. Internet shopping has become overwhelming. We are bombarded with choices on the shopping sites and on the social media platforms. I think it can definitely confuse and complicate our choices.
> 
> Great advice to @Mulberrygal , taking modshots with both and sleep on it



Yes that's exactly it, we have far too much choice, too many decisions, we all have decision fatigue from looking  I think things were far better when we just went into a shop, looked at what was available and made a choice. Lol, I can remember even then I always had to look in EVERY shop before I decided, now I have to look at every online option 

My New Years resolution, as well as no unnecessary spending is to stop wasting my time looking for things online. I just hope I can change.


----------



## Mulberrygal

jbags07 said:


> Holy cow!  That is SO cool!  And hence a perfect name. @muchstuff , you rock!  Fountain of knowledge. Now i want the bag even more   Thank you for letting us know the significance
> 
> So much for shopping our closets, eh  @Mulberrygal





jbags07 said:


> Your beige Boy sounds lovely!  And probably a better color to invest in with such a pricey bag....i would be terrified of color transfer on a white Boy .....beige is a wonderful neutral....personally, i would look for a white bag that isn’t crazy $$$, that way dirt and color transfer won’t be upsetting....i’ve seen some nasty looking white classic flaps on yoogis and tradsey etc....very grimy...i have 2 white Massaccesi bags, beautiful handmade Italian bags, and if they get dirty it won’t kill me cause i can just replace them at that price point....



 Just couldn't find the right bag in my closet jbags07.....................I've been on a bender and bought three Chanels   which is what brought me back here after nearly a year, I should have come back sooner  but better late than never.

In my defence I did have the money in " my bag fund' for the first and then sold three bags and some accessories for the second.............that just leaves the third 

They are also my *only* new bags this year........DH still manages to look aghast at the ONLY word 

I'm enourmously happy with the beige now and know it was the right choice. I've brought it away on holiday and have worn it everyday. I agree with you on the white, it discolours quickly, especially in the sun and doesn't look it's best unless you use with great care.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you, excellent advice.  It was too late to exchange for the white Boy, so I'm "owning" the Beige one now and feel a lot better  I was probably doubting the decision because it was spontaneous. It wasn't a usual choice for me as I'll always go for a pop of colour  but this is definitely more versatile which was probably why I went for it...........
> somehow I must have had my sensible head on at the time I'll get far more use out of it which is a plus for such an expensive bag. I have other bags that are pretty colours but don't go with much  so at least Baby Boy won't end up in the cupboard with them.
> 
> Your Camdon shopper does sound absolutely stunning..........white and python
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly it, we have far too much choice, too many decisions, we all have decision fatigue from looking  I think things were far better when we just went into a shop, looked at what was available and made a choice. Lol, I can remember even then I always had to look in EVERY shop before I decided, now I have to look at every online option
> 
> My New Years resolution, as well as no unnecessary spending is to stop wasting my time looking for things online. I just hope I can change.


You are very much like me in that I want to see all the choices before I decide.


----------



## dcooney4

This year I had quite a bit of fun trying different styles of a less expensive bags. My rule to myself was I could  not use new money and I must have more outs than ins. It worked and now I really know what works and what doesn't. Next year there should be a lot less movement. Despite all the crazy shopping I still have a lot less bags than I started the year with. I feel happy with what I did this year as I saved quite a bit and still had fun and my closet has lots of open space.


----------



## momasaurus

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you, excellent advice.  It was too late to exchange for the white Boy, so I'm "owning" the Beige one now and feel a lot better  I was probably doubting the decision because it was spontaneous. It wasn't a usual choice for me as I'll always go for a pop of colour  but this is definitely more versatile which was probably why I went for it...........
> somehow I must have had my sensible head on at the time I'll get far more use out of it which is a plus for such an expensive bag. I have other bags that are pretty colours but don't go with much  so at least Baby Boy won't end up in the cupboard with them.
> 
> Your Camdon shopper does sound absolutely stunning..........white and python
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's exactly it, we have far too much choice, too many decisions, we all have decision fatigue from looking  I think things were far better when we just went into a shop, looked at what was available and made a choice. Lol, I can remember even then I always had to look in EVERY shop before I decided, now I have to look at every online option
> 
> My New Years resolution, as well as no unnecessary spending is to stop wasting my time looking for things online. I just hope I can change.


I'm formulating a resolution that includes this, but I find that I need *some* recreational online shopping-related activity. I need to regulate it, though, or modify the terms so I don't end up spending. Maybe I can just call it "research" or something, without following through.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> This year I had quite a bit of fun trying different styles of a less expensive bags. My rule to myself was I could  not use new money and I must have more outs than ins. It worked and now I really know what works and what doesn't. Next year there should be a lot less movement. Despite all the crazy shopping I still have a lot less bags than I started the year with. I feel happy with what I did this year as I saved quite a bit and still had fun and my closet has lots of open space.


This has been a great year for you, then! Brava! Fewer bags and more self-awareness, more $ in the bank and more space in the closet!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> This year I had quite a bit of fun trying different styles of a less expensive bags. My rule to myself was I could  not use new money and I must have more outs than ins. It worked and now I really know what works and what doesn't. Next year there should be a lot less movement. Despite all the crazy shopping I still have a lot less bags than I started the year with. I feel happy with what I did this year as I saved quite a bit and still had fun and my closet has lots of open space.


I’ve noticed the frequent movements you’ve had this year.  Yay that you’re successful and happy!!  You didn’t limit yourself to just highly expensive brands and you went for what worked for you.  I would like to be in your place too.


----------



## msd_bags

As a conscious effort to avoid online temptations, I’ve consciously limited the shopping sites I regularly visit.  But then again, there are still a lot of temptations on these limited sites!


----------



## Mulberrygal

msd_bags said:


> As a conscious effort to avoid online temptations, I’ve consciously limited the shopping sites I regularly visit.  But then again, there are still a lot of temptations on these limited sites!



Yes I'm trying to go down that route and also unsubscribing from searches and sites. There's just too much temptation if something I want comes up.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dcooney4 said:


> This year I had quite a bit of fun trying different styles of a less expensive bags. My rule to myself was I could  not use new money and I must have more outs than ins. It worked and now I really know what works and what doesn't. Next year there should be a lot less movement. Despite all the crazy shopping I still have a lot less bags than I started the year with. I feel happy with what I did this year as I saved quite a bit and still had fun and my closet has lots of open space.



What a positive year you've had, great that you've found out what works for you and had fun reducing your collection. It's not easy to gain closet space! I like the idea of not using new money. I do similiar and have a pot which I don't add to but it went a bit awry this year 

Have you plans to move more on this year?


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I'm formulating a resolution that includes this, but I find that I need *some* recreational online shopping-related activity. I need to regulate it, though, or modify the terms so I don't end up spending. Maybe I can just call it "research" or something, without following through.


Either that or make a set budget or you have to sell first before buying or only buying off your needs list.


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> What a positive year you've had, great that you've found out what works for you and had fun reducing your collection. It's not easy to gain closet space! I like the idea of not using new money. I do similiar and have a pot which I don't add to but it went a bit awry this year
> 
> Have you plans to move more on this year?


Yes I still have a few at the consignment shop. If they don’t go by the time limit she sets I will drop the price and list myself or give a couple away. I have the slots for those bags kept open in my shelves in the mean time.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I’ve noticed the frequent movements you’ve had this year.  Yay that you’re successful and happy!!  You didn’t limit yourself to just highly expensive brands and you went for what worked for you.  I would like to be in your place too.


The truth is I love my premier bags I have left but nothing premier spoke to me  this  year. There were ones I liked but nothing I really loved so money saved.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This year I had quite a bit of fun trying different styles of a less expensive bags. My rule to myself was I could  not use new money and I must have more outs than ins. It worked and *now I really know what works and what doesn't*. Next year there should be a lot less movement. Despite all the crazy shopping I still have a lot less bags than I started the year with. I feel happy with what I did this year as I saved quite a bit and still had fun and my closet has lots of open space.


Your rules sounds as though they were very work-able. Plus, and this is critical, you say that you had fun! I think that's really the point, isn't it? All of this should be enjoyable!
I'm curious: did you come away with any "big picture" points of what works and what doesn't for yo? Certain styles, colors, and so on?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I'm formulating a resolution that includes this, but I find that I need *some* recreational online shopping-related activity. I need to regulate it, though, or modify the terms so I don't end up spending. *Maybe I can just call it "research" or something*, without following through.


I hereby award you a doctorate in ORR, @momasaurus . (Online Retail Research.) Maybe you could get a grant???


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I hereby award you a doctorate in ORR, @momasaurus . (Online Retail Research.) Maybe you could get a grant???


I love your sense of humour Elaine, I truly laughed out loud!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I love your sense of humour Elaine, I truly laughed out loud!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Your rules sounds as though they were very work-able. Plus, and this is critical, you say that you had fun! I think that's really the point, isn't it? All of this should be enjoyable!
> I'm curious: did you come away with any "big picture" points of what works and what doesn't for yo? Certain styles, colors, and so on?


I found as much as I like big totes because I am tall they just don’t work for me.  Weight remains an issue too . So if I want a leather bag ,handheld is doable but no weight on my shoulder. Crossbody bags work well but only if they are light weight. As far as color I like blues, burgundy’s , metallics , black , and a few others.


----------



## jbags07

More bags said:


> I love your sense of humour Elaine, I truly laughed out loud!



+1.


----------



## ElainePG

jbags07 said:


> +1.


----------



## Mulberrygal

ElainePG said:


> I hereby award you a doctorate in ORR, @momasaurus . (Online Retail Research.) Maybe you could get a grant???





More bags said:


> I love your sense of humour Elaine, I truly laughed out loud!



Ha ha  +1 more ...........I'd definitely like and need a grant

I really love this thread ❤️


----------



## Mulberrygal

whateve said:


> I downsized my wallet earlier this year. Now I don't hesitate to carry my smaller bags as much. If I had to move everything to another wallet, most of the time I would think that was too much trouble. It is an amazing bag. You should carry it more.





Cookiefiend said:


> Do you feel like your smaller wallet is just floating around in your larger bags?
> That’s kind of a worry I have - as in Somewhere in here - rummaging - is my tiny wallet!!!
> I also worry that - Gee I have this lovely Silk’in that I love... but I never carry it because I am carrying smaller purses. (Maybe it’s time to sell it? Because I do have 2 great French wallets that are much more compact, yet still fit everything I need in them..)
> Or have you gotten smarter in that you’re only carrying smaller bags?
> I do hate changing wallets - I Always leave something in the other wallet.





ohmisseevee said:


> I recently downsized my wallet too, but I technically still have my long zip wallet.  I bring it along when I want to carry some of the extras in there (some gift cards and loyalty cards, my business cards, etc.) or when I'm carrying a larger bag.
> 
> However, I keep my ID, my medical card, my metro card, and my two most-used debit/credit cards in a card holder that has a lobster clip on it.  I clip this onto one of the clips near the top of my bag, so it is easy to reach for when I am buying a quick coffee or snack during the workday, or when I have to use my metro card for the train.





ElainePG said:


> This sounds like a good plan. But then do you also carry a small wallet in your bag? And is that where you carry your cash?



This is very interesting reading as I hate changing wallets too and I've recently downsized mine. I admit to even finding it a faff to changing bags sometimes so transferring the contents of a wallet  I've kept one one larger wallet, sold one and sent another to consignment and bought a couple of small coin purses with the proceeds of selling a bag  
I made the transition as I rarely need to carry a larger bag now since packing up work (or work packed me up)  I walk most places and only need essentials for a short while so I mostly wearing small x body bags. It's been a big change having carried the kitchen sink for years  and good fun doing. I've kept hold of a couple of totes and shoulder bags but moved several on...........it's still a work in progress.

I do still always carry my card wallet with two of those annoying loyalaty cards and payment cards. So I'm very intrigued by the lobster clasp one Ohmisseevee. It makes good sense as it can be difficult to find, I really like the idea of clipping it. The dinky coin purse then only requires a note, any small change and an emergency card as cash really seems to becoming a thing of the past and obsolete with the younger generations.

Do you use a bag liner Cookiefiend in larger bags? I find the compartments very helpful and pop the small purse in one so I know where it is .


----------



## dcooney4

What are you all thinking of for goals for 2020? I think I want to focus more on making complete outfits. I have great bags but I keep getting lazy clothing wise .


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mulberrygal said:


> This is very interesting reading as I hate changing wallets too and I've recently downsized mine. I admit to even finding it a faff to changing bags sometimes so transferring the contents of a wallet  I've kept one one larger wallet, sold one and sent another to consignment and bought a couple of small coin purses with the proceeds of selling a bag
> I made the transition as I rarely need to carry a larger bag now since packing up work (or work packed me up)  I walk most places and only need essentials for a short while so I mostly wearing small x body bags. It's been a big change having carried the kitchen sink for years  and good fun doing. I've kept hold of a couple of totes and shoulder bags but moved several on...........it's still a work in progress.
> 
> I do still always carry my card wallet with two of those annoying loyalaty cards and payment cards. So I'm very intrigued by the lobster clasp one Ohmisseevee. It makes good sense as it can be difficult to find, I really like the idea of clipping it. The dinky coin purse then only requires a note, any small change and an emergency card as cash really seems to becoming a thing of the past and obsolete with the younger generations.
> 
> Do you use a bag liner Cookiefiend in larger bags? I find the compartments very helpful and pop the small purse in one so I know where it is .


My largest bags are also tote bags, I rarely carry them. But when I do, I use and organizer/shaper thing so I can find things! 


dcooney4 said:


> What are you all thinking of for goals for 2020? I think I want to focus more on making complete outfits. I have great bags but I keep getting lazy clothing wise .


My goals are still to buy fewer H scarves, sell the ones I’m not wearing, and to resist my “Ooo Shiny! Let’s buy it!” urges. 
How do you mean making Complete Outfits? 
I use StyleBook, and almost all of my outfits are just 2 items - a top and a bottom. But then I add in the scarf, shoes and purse in the calendar part of the app. A few outfits include a jacket - if it’s an outfit that I always wear that particular jacket.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> What are you all thinking of for goals for 2020? I think I want to focus more on making complete outfits. I have great bags but I keep getting lazy clothing wise .


I leave myself open to the option to refine but, I’m fairly clear on my goals for 2020.

Jewelry is easiest because I have a set list of what I want to add. I’m getting two of the items as some of my bday and Christmas prezzies.   In 2020 I want to get two more items from my list and (pleeeaaaase resale gods) _finally_ sell the pieces I still have up for sale.

Wardrobe is not as defined but, still pretty easy.  I want to keep *upgrading* (quality, style and visual impact. No more basic / everywoman clothing. YOLO.) and actually need to grow my closet because I’ve gotten rid of so many clothes that weren’t optimal. To that end, I’m doing 2 in / 1 out. Pruning but, still growing.

For handbags, I want to finally sell the two bags I have listed. And, I have two specific bags I want - I know the type (gold WOC and black tote) but not the specific brand or model. I think I may allow myself one additional serendipitous bag purchase as well. It really depends on how much I spend on jewelry next year since that is my priority.  So, I don’t see my handbag collection growing or having meaningful shifts. 

Unlike previous years, this won’t be a hard control year. I really need some items (clothes / shoes) and am actively planning to add others (jewelry and handbags). The challenge will be to make sure I hold ONLY to those purchases. It’s easier for me to keep buying when I start buying.  So, I need more control now than in my semi ban years.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.

Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!  


	

		
			
		

		
	
Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Meanwhile back at the ranch I’ve been looking for a gold WOC. This is a hard find.

I got in two preloved Chanel WOC’s.

Dark gold aged calf Chanel Boy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Light gold chevron lamb classic flap WOC
	

		
			
		

		
	



I absolutely hated the color of the Boy. Waaaaay too deep, dark, old gold. Plus the used condition on this was evident making it look a little tired. I’m not compromising on condition with preloved bags even a little bit anymore. So it’s a definite nope!

I loved everything about the chevron WOC except the aged ruthenium hardware. It just didn’t work for me with the gold. 

For giggles, I compared them to my new Dior WOC and my light gold perforated lamb new medium Chanel Boy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The Dior reads grey on this photo which is odd as in person it looks almost like a rose gold. It has pink undertones. Not gunmetal / grey undertones. Side note. Mr. S hates preloved bags. So, this came from the boutique which is kind of an unfair comparison. 

Happily, this exploration solidified for me that I am keeping my gold NM Boy. I just love this bag. It’s a little too large for cocktails or formal wear but, it’s an incredible bag. 

And, happily it clarified what I want in my TBD gold WOC. It has to be a soft light - medium gold (no deep or dark gold), must have gold hardware, and has to add something to my wardrobe that my my new champagne Dior and my existing gold Boy don’t.

So I’m still looking!


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!


Great bag! Happy Birthday. 
EDIT: And I love the gold comparison shot. Glad it helped you refine your search! Those bags are all pretty WOW.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!


It’s gorgeous! 
Happy birthday!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!





Sparkletastic said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch I’ve been looking for a gold WOC. This is a hard find.
> 
> I got in two preloved Chanel WOC’s.
> 
> Dark gold aged calf Chanel Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615254
> 
> Light gold chevron lamb classic flap WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615255
> 
> I absolutely hated the color of the Boy. Waaaaay too deep, dark, old gold. Plus the used condition on this was evident making it look a little tired. I’m not compromising on condition with preloved bags even a little bit anymore. So it’s a definite nope!
> 
> I loved everything about the chevron WOC except the aged ruthenium hardware. It just didn’t work for me with the gold.
> 
> For giggles, I compared them to my new Dior WOC and my light gold perforated lamb new medium Chanel Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615256
> 
> The Dior reads grey on this photo which is odd as in person it looks almost like a rose gold. It has pink undertones. Not gunmetal / grey undertones. Side note. Mr. S hates preloved bags. So, this came from the boutique which is kind of an unfair comparison.
> 
> Happily, this exploration solidified for me that I am keeping my gold NM Boy. I just love this bag. It’s a little too large for cocktails or formal wear but, it’s an incredible bag.
> 
> And, happily it clarified what I want in my TBD gold WOC. It has to be a soft light - medium gold (no deep or dark gold), must have gold hardware, and has to add something to my wardrobe that my my new champagne Dior and my existing gold Boy don’t.
> 
> So I’m still looking!


Happy birthday and congratulations on your Dior. Comparison pics are always wonderful and helpful. Great analysis, as always Sparkletastic. Good luck and best wishes on your closet/jewelry/wardrobe/handbag goals.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!



Happy Bday!

It shows he cares. My DH likes the 'obvious' Dolce & Gabbana, Roberto Cavalli, Gucci and Pucci but he hardly ever buys for me so you are a lucky lady!!!

As for Chanel, it's not always easy to style but their RTW is worth it because one key piece can go a long way if you can find the right one in your size. I'm wearing Chanel (cashmere jumper) today, I've had it for 15 years and there are not that many cashmere jumpers I can say that about.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> What are you all thinking of for goals for 2020? I think I want to focus more on making complete outfits. I have great bags but I keep getting lazy clothing wise .



As I think I've written before I bought/commissioned some jewellery and waiting for a Gucci silk shirt. That's more for next year than for this. I started a new job where people seem to really appreciate me more and that includes me dressing up more. In other words I don't have to hide who I really am. 

I'm in the processing of buying an Alexander Mcqueen vintage Reptila print mousseline scarf from McQueen's last collection (Plato's Atlantis). It was sold out at the time because of Lee's death which was annoying for me because I just wanted the print regardless. It won't be sealed in plastic, it will be worn - a lot. I only have one other McQueen scarf which I love equally but very Summer. I have a wardrobe full of McQueen so I may have to cut down on some carbs and start 'shopping from my own wardrobe' clothes wise too. 

There are a couple of Hermes scarves I see for SS20 and another Gucci (I just bought one from AW19). I wear these all the time so it makes sense to invest in these. 

Otherwise,  I don't really need anything except those vests with built in bras. In the New Year I may have a cull of t-shirts. I found that I like slim-fit men's tees much more and so I'll keep those and donate quite a few that are now just hanging around.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Happy Bday!
> 
> It shows he cares. My DH likes the 'obvious' Dolce & Gabbana, Roberto Cavalli, Gucci and Pucci but he hardly ever buys for me so you are a lucky lady!!!
> 
> As for Chanel, it's not always easy to style but they're RTW is worth it because one key piece can go a long way if you can find the right one in your size. I'm wearing Chanel (cashmere jumper) today, I've had it for 15 years and there are not that many cashmere jumpers I can say that about.


I wouldn’t have any premier designer clothes if he didn’t buy them. I always gag at the prices.  But, I’m learning that he’s right. It’s so worth it to pay more for well made items when they are classic basics I’ll own forever OR they are truly unique pieces that make my wardrobe something special.


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!



Happy birthday @Sparkletastic   and what a stunning and generous gift from Mr Sparkle!

Its wonderful how you’ve analyzed the various golds to really understand what you want, rather than keeping one of the bags that you aren’t 100% about....i tend to keep the bag just to fill the need, and wind up continuing to look and purchase another....you are setting a good example as bag restraint is my main goal in 2020  

On that note, my goals are to sell a lot of unused bags....and really try to limit my purchases.....really the only bags i want to add would be a new BV Veneta medium hobo in Nero, and a DE Speedy 25B.....and if i sell a lot of bags and have play money, add that Giggolo Red Lauren clutch   I wouldn’t mind adding a few more H scarves either, but i won’t even look for a few months...i somehow purchased 5 in the last month or so  but with one exception, the prices were very good so i was unable to resist....


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My largest bags are also tote bags, I rarely carry them. But when I do, I use and organizer/shaper thing so I can find things!
> 
> My goals are still to buy fewer H scarves, sell the ones I’m not wearing, and to resist my “Ooo Shiny! Let’s buy it!” urges.
> How do you mean making Complete Outfits?
> I use StyleBook, and almost all of my outfits are just 2 items - a top and a bottom. But then I add in the scarf, shoes and purse in the calendar part of the app. A few outfits include a jacket - if it’s an outfit that I always wear that particular jacket.


For me I tend to wear jeans and a black  top so I am trying to branch out with a bit of color. I bought a few pairs of new boots rather than just black I bought tan , leopard, olive . Need to add a bit more color to my tops now.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!


Happy Birthday and congrats on the new bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!


Mr. Sparkle has taste!! Gorgeous present!  Happy Birthday too dear Sparkle!



papertiger said:


> As I think I've written before I bought/commissioned some jewellery and waiting for a Gucci silk shirt. That's more for next year than for this. I started a new job where people seem to really appreciate me more and that includes me dressing up more. *In other words I don't have to hide who I really am*.


The bold statement somehow brings to mind my mini dilemma.  As I have mentioned a few weeks ago on this thread, I also want to vary my office wardrobe more - less black/grey slacks with solid colored blouses, and more playful/feminine but still office-y outfits.  The thing is, not a lot of people dress up in the office.  So sometimes I stand out.  And I sometimes consciously set aside some dresses just because.  I'm happy that you could be more you (in terms of fashion) in your new work!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I leave myself open to the option to refine but, I’m fairly clear on my goals for 2020.
> 
> Jewelry is easiest because I have a set list of what I want to add. I’m getting two of the items as some of my bday and Christmas prezzies.   In 2020 I want to get two more items from my list and (pleeeaaaase resale gods) _finally_ sell the pieces I still have up for sale.
> 
> Wardrobe is not as defined but, still pretty easy.  I want to keep *upgrading* (quality, style and visual impact. No more basic / everywoman clothing. YOLO.) and actually need to grow my closet because I’ve gotten rid of so many clothes that weren’t optimal. To that end, I’m doing 2 in / 1 out. Pruning but, still growing.
> 
> For handbags, I want to finally sell the two bags I have listed. And, I have two specific bags I want - I know the type (gold WOC and black tote) but not the specific brand or model. I think I may allow myself one additional serendipitous bag purchase as well. It really depends on how much I spend on jewelry next year since that is my priority.  So, I don’t see my handbag collection growing or having meaningful shifts.
> 
> Unlike previous years, this won’t be a hard control year. I really need some items (clothes / shoes) and am actively planning to add others (jewelry and handbags). The challenge will be to make sure I hold ONLY to those purchases. It’s easier for me to keep buying when I start buying.  So, I need more control now than in my semi ban years.


These sound like very clear, well-thought-out goals, @Sparkletastic . I definitely get what you mean about upgrading quality for clothing. I would rather have fewer items, but of a quality that will last. And I'm trying (sometimes successfully, sometimes not) to buy better-quality items even if they AREN'T on sale. Shocking, I know! But I recently realized that I'd rather find one perfect cashmere pullover in exactly the right color, and pay full price, instead of three cheap ones in "off" colors that will look tired & droopy by the end of the season. "Tired and droopy" I can do all by myself… I don't need my sweaters to do it for me! 

I don't see any handbags on the 2020 horizon. Then again, I said the same thing at the beginning of last year, and here I am with two new ones! So who knows. I'm also looking very hard at my current handbag collection, and I might (might!) divest myself of two more. If we do another "love it or list it" next year I'll post about it.

No new shoes. I've got what works. No new jewelry. Ditto.

Hermès scarves? Welllllll… maybe. I've seen one (fortunately, JUST one!) in the new season that definitely has me interested.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> As I think I've written before I bought/commissioned some jewellery and waiting for a Gucci silk shirt. That's more for next year than for this. I started a new job where people seem to really appreciate me more and that includes me dressing up more. In other words I don't have to hide who I really am.
> 
> I'm in the processing of buying an Alexander Mcqueen vintage Reptila print mousseline scarf from McQueen's last collection (Plato's Atlantis). It was sold out at the time because of Lee's death which was annoying for me because I just wanted the print regardless. It won't be sealed in plastic, it will be worn - a lot. I only have one other McQueen scarf which I love equally but very Summer. I have a wardrobe full of McQueen so I may have to cut down on some carbs and start 'shopping from my own wardrobe' clothes wise too.
> 
> There are a couple of Hermes scarves I see for SS20 and another Gucci (I just bought one from AW19). I wear these all the time so it makes sense to invest in these.
> 
> Otherwise,  I don't really need anything except those vests with built in bras. In the New Year I may have a cull of t-shirts. I found that I like slim-fit men's tees much more and so I'll keep those and donate quite a few that are now just hanging around.


How interesting about the McQueen scarf, @papertiger . I'm glad you were finally able to find one. I'm glad you'll be able to amp up your style in your new job, and rock all the McQueen outfits in your closet.

I wasn't AT ALL interested in the new SS20 Hermès scarves… until I saw _Plumes en Fete_. So that's that. I'll try to limit myself to just one colorway, though.  

Which AW19 Gucci scarf did you buy? Was it one of the new-release _Flora_ ones? DH bought me the Flora with a cream background and little gold stars on it as one of my birthday presents this year. I find I wear it often. The silk has a very different "hand" than the H scarves; it ties in a much softer drape. Sort of like a very old, very vintage H scarf. But new!


----------



## ElainePG

Happy birthday, @Sparkletastic , and what a gorgeous present from Mr. S! 

I always forget that you & I are December birthday cousins (mine's on the 25th). When you were growing up, did you get cheated with your birthday so close to Christmas? I didn't, because Christmas wasn't a holiday my family celebrated, so I got the best of all possible worlds. The beautiful window decorations in NYC, lights everywhere, and then, when everyone was getting presents, so was I… plus, I got a cake!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> As I think I've written before I bought/commissioned some jewellery and waiting for a Gucci silk shirt. That's more for next year than for this. I started a new job where people seem to really appreciate me more and that includes me dressing up more. In other words I don't have to hide who I really am.
> 
> I'm in the processing of buying an Alexander Mcqueen vintage Reptila print mousseline scarf from McQueen's last collection (Plato's Atlantis). It was sold out at the time because of Lee's death which was annoying for me because I just wanted the print regardless. It won't be sealed in plastic, it will be worn - a lot. I only have one other McQueen scarf which I love equally but very Summer. I have a wardrobe full of McQueen so I may have to cut down on some carbs and start 'shopping from my own wardrobe' clothes wise too.
> 
> There are a couple of Hermes scarves I see for SS20 and another Gucci (I just bought one from AW19). I wear these all the time so it makes sense to invest in these.
> 
> Otherwise,  I don't really need anything except those vests with built in bras. In the New Year I may have a cull of t-shirts. I found that I like slim-fit men's tees much more and so I'll keep those and donate quite a few that are now just hanging around.


PT, I always love reading about your purchases and fashion choices. You dress at a level I will never achieve but, truly admire. To that end, I’m so glad you get to be more “true you” at your new job!!!  That is a rare gift. I rarely get to be me in professional environments. But, maybe that is more a statement of who “me” is than the work. 


jbags07 said:


> Happy birthday @Sparkletastic   and what a stunning and generous gift from Mr Sparkle!
> 
> Its wonderful how you’ve analyzed the various golds to really understand what you want, rather than keeping one of the bags that you aren’t 100% about....i tend to keep the bag just to fill the need, and wind up continuing to look and purchase another....you are setting a good example as bag restraint is my main goal in 2020
> 
> On that note, my goals are to sell a lot of unused bags....and really try to limit my purchases.....really the only bags i want to add would be a new BV Veneta medium hobo in Nero, and a DE Speedy 25B.....and if i sell a lot of bags and have play money, add that Giggolo Red Lauren clutch   I wouldn’t mind adding a few more H scarves either, but i won’t even look for a few months...i somehow purchased 5 in the last month or so  but with one exception, the prices were very good so i was unable to resist....


Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.

I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.

Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.


dcooney4 said:


> For me I tend to wear jeans and a black  top so I am trying to branch out with a bit of color. I bought a few pairs of new boots rather than just black I bought tan , leopard, olive . Need to add a bit more color to my tops now.


We are the opposite in wardrobe. I have just started wearing jeans regularly in the last 2 years. They aren’t as heinous as I thought.   I actually can enjoy them.
And I’ve been pulling back on color as I used to look like crayons threw up on me. Now I tend to be much more monochromatic because I have gravitated towards clothing with interesting lines and structure. I like the architecture of the clothing to be more up front than the color or pattern.
Where we are the same is in tiptoeing (pun intended) into non black boots.  That’s something I’m focusing on this season. But I’m struggling a bit because I can’t find many high heeled, almond toe options. Pointy toe are often uncomfortable and I don’t usually like round toe.


ElainePG said:


> These sound like very clear, well-thought-out goals, @Sparkletastic . I definitely get what you mean about upgrading quality for clothing. I would rather have fewer items, but of a quality that will last. And I'm trying (sometimes successfully, sometimes not) to buy better-quality items even if they AREN'T on sale. Shocking, I know! But I recently realized that I'd rather find one perfect cashmere pullover in exactly the right color, and pay full price, instead of three cheap ones in "off" colors that will look tired & droopy by the end of the season. "Tired and droopy" I can do all by myself… I don't need my sweaters to do it for me!
> 
> I don't see any handbags on the 2020 horizon. Then again, I said the same thing at the beginning of last year, and here I am with two new ones! So who knows. I'm also looking very hard at my current handbag collection, and I might (might!) divest myself of two more. If we do another "love it or list it" next year I'll post about it.
> 
> No new shoes. I've got what works. No new jewelry. Ditto.
> 
> Hermès scarves? Welllllll… maybe. I've seen one (fortunately, JUST one!) in the new season that definitely has me interested.


Yes!  I’m learning to buy higher end items at full price too. Omg! It’s haaaaaard! Lol!


ElainePG said:


> Happy birthday, @Sparkletastic , and what a gorgeous present from Mr. S!
> 
> I always forget that you & I are December birthday cousins (mine's on the 25th). When you were growing up, did you get cheated with your birthday so close to Christmas? I didn't, because Christmas wasn't a holiday my family celebrated, so I got the best of all possible worlds. The beautiful window decorations in NYC, lights everywhere, and then, when everyone was getting presents, so was I… plus, I got a cake!


I was lucky. As I’ve mentioned, my mom is a brilliant successful woman who is a total fail / train wreck in most “mom care” categories. The one where she excelled was in birthdays. I’m an only child and she went all out for my bdays including baking and creating amazing sculpted cakes decades before they were a thing. She baked me one sculpted cake for every year of my age up through age 11. Then for 13 she made me a 13’ long sculpted cake. So, happily I got to celebrate my bday separate from Christmas. Which is a good thing because - last I checked - I’m not Jesus.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> How interesting about the McQueen scarf, @papertiger . I'm glad you were finally able to find one. I'm glad you'll be able to amp up your style in your new job, and rock all the McQueen outfits in your closet.
> 
> I wasn't AT ALL interested in the new SS20 Hermès scarves… until I saw _Plumes en Fete_. So that's that. I'll try to limit myself to just one colorway, though.
> 
> Which AW19 Gucci scarf did you buy? Was it one of the new-release _Flora_ ones? DH bought me the Flora with a cream background and little gold stars on it as one of my birthday presents this year. I find I wear it often. The silk has a very different "hand" than the H scarves; it ties in a much softer drape. Sort of like a very old, very vintage H scarf. But new!



How lovely of your DH. The stars is absolutely beautiful. I chose 'the other one' https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...ssories-for-Women/Silks-and-Scarves-for-Women

I tried it at an event and went back for it. I have a few Flora, you are going to love yours. 

Naturally we are after the same H SS20 scarf..


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> PT, I always love reading about your purchases and fashion choices. You dress at a level I will never achieve but, truly admire. To that end, I’m so glad you get to be more “true you” at your new job!!!  That is a rare gift. I rarely get to be me in professional environments. But, maybe that is more a statement of who “me” is than the work.
> Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.
> 
> I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.
> We are the opposite in wardrobe. I have just started wearing jeans regularly in the last 2 years. They aren’t as heinous as I thought.   I actually can enjoy them.
> And I’ve been pulling back on color as I used to look like crayons threw up on me. Now I tend to be much more monochromatic because I have gravitated towards clothing with interesting lines and structure. I like the architecture of the clothing to be more up front than the color or pattern.
> Where we are the same is in tiptoeing (pun intended) into non black boots.  That’s something I’m focusing on this season. But I’m struggling a bit because I can’t find many high heeled, almond toe options. Pointy toe are often uncomfortable and I don’t usually like round toe.
> Yes!  I’m learning to buy higher end items at full price too. Omg! It’s haaaaaard! Lol!
> I was lucky. As I’ve mentioned, my mom is a brilliant successful woman who is a total fail / train wreck in most “mom care” categories. The one where she excelled was in birthdays. I’m an only child and she went all out for my bdays including baking and creating amazing sculpted cakes decades before they were a thing. She baked me one sculpted cake for every year of my age up through age 11. Then for 13 she made me a 13’ long sculpted cake. So, happily I got to celebrate my bday separate from Christmas. Which is a good thing because - last I checked - I’m not Jesus.



Thank you so much 

You've come a long way Sparkle. Worked so hard on your collection. You must feel much more in control now.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Happy birthday, @Sparkletastic , and what a gorgeous present from Mr. S!
> 
> I always forget that you & I are December birthday cousins (mine's on the 25th). When you were growing up, did you get cheated with your birthday so close to Christmas? I didn't, because Christmas wasn't a holiday my family celebrated, so I got the best of all possible worlds. The beautiful window decorations in NYC, lights everywhere, and then, when everyone was getting presents, so was I… plus, I got a cake!


Happy almost Birthday!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> PT, I always love reading about your purchases and fashion choices. You dress at a level I will never achieve but, truly admire. To that end, I’m so glad you get to be more “true you” at your new job!!!  That is a rare gift. I rarely get to be me in professional environments. But, maybe that is more a statement of who “me” is than the work.
> Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.
> 
> I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.
> We are the opposite in wardrobe. I have just started wearing jeans regularly in the last 2 years. They aren’t as heinous as I thought.   I actually can enjoy them.
> And I’ve been pulling back on color as I used to look like crayons threw up on me. Now I tend to be much more monochromatic because I have gravitated towards clothing with interesting lines and structure. I like the architecture of the clothing to be more up front than the color or pattern.
> Where we are the same is in tiptoeing (pun intended) into non black boots.  That’s something I’m focusing on this season. But I’m struggling a bit because I can’t find many high heeled, almond toe options. Pointy toe are often uncomfortable and I don’t usually like round toe.
> Yes!  I’m learning to buy higher end items at full price too. Omg! It’s haaaaaard! Lol!
> I was lucky. As I’ve mentioned, my mom is a brilliant successful woman who is a total fail / train wreck in most “mom care” categories. The one where she excelled was in birthdays. I’m an only child and she went all out for my bdays including baking and creating amazing sculpted cakes decades before they were a thing. She baked me one sculpted cake for every year of my age up through age 11. Then for 13 she made me a 13’ long sculpted cake. So, happily I got to celebrate my bday separate from Christmas. Which is a good thing because - last I checked - I’m not Jesus.


Lol the rainbow comment. I am looking for color but not in your face color. Yesterday I picked up a beautiful Hunter green thin wool cardigan , a black lace blouse and a lavender sweater at my dh's urging. What shocked me was I went to pick up a check at the higher end consignment shop and bought them there. The green sweater was a Tori Burch Wool sweater and had never been worn. It still had the buttons wrapped. It's funny because I never really shopped there. It looks like a really cute boutique but I still never really looked around . After going to the better shops and finding nothing that fit right , I decided to look around while stopped in. Who knew.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> As I think I've written before I bought/commissioned some jewellery and waiting for a Gucci silk shirt. That's more for next year than for this. I started a new job where people seem to really appreciate me more and that includes me dressing up more. In other words I don't have to hide who I really am.
> 
> I'm in the processing of buying an Alexander Mcqueen vintage Reptila print mousseline scarf from McQueen's last collection (Plato's Atlantis). It was sold out at the time because of Lee's death which was annoying for me because I just wanted the print regardless. It won't be sealed in plastic, it will be worn - a lot. I only have one other McQueen scarf which I love equally but very Summer. I have a wardrobe full of McQueen so I may have to cut down on some carbs and start 'shopping from my own wardrobe' clothes wise too.
> 
> There are a couple of Hermes scarves I see for SS20 and another Gucci (I just bought one from AW19). I wear these all the time so it makes sense to invest in these.
> 
> Otherwise,  I don't really need anything except those vests with built in bras. In the New Year I may have a cull of t-shirts. I found that I like slim-fit men's tees much more and so I'll keep those and donate quite a few that are now just hanging around.


Really happy to read that you are feeling more appreciated and expressive in your new job! Hooray for that.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> PT, I always love reading about your purchases and fashion choices. You dress at a level I will never achieve but, truly admire. To that end, I’m so glad you get to be more “true you” at your new job!!!  That is a rare gift. I rarely get to be me in professional environments. But, maybe that is more a statement of who “me” is than the work.
> Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.
> 
> I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.
> We are the opposite in wardrobe. I have just started wearing jeans regularly in the last 2 years. They aren’t as heinous as I thought.   I actually can enjoy them.
> And I’ve been pulling back on color as I used to look like crayons threw up on me. Now I tend to be much more monochromatic because I have gravitated towards clothing with interesting lines and structure. I like the architecture of the clothing to be more up front than the color or pattern.
> Where we are the same is in tiptoeing (pun intended) into non black boots.  That’s something I’m focusing on this season. But I’m struggling a bit because I can’t find many high heeled, almond toe options. Pointy toe are often uncomfortable and I don’t usually like round toe.
> Yes!  I’m learning to buy higher end items at full price too. Omg! It’s haaaaaard! Lol!
> I was lucky. As I’ve mentioned, my mom is a brilliant successful woman who is a total fail / train wreck in most “mom care” categories. The one where she excelled was in birthdays. I’m an only child and she went all out for my bdays including baking and creating amazing sculpted cakes decades before they were a thing. She baked me one sculpted cake for every year of my age up through age 11. Then for 13 she made me a 13’ long sculpted cake. So, happily I got to celebrate my bday separate from Christmas. Which is a good thing because - last I checked - I’m not Jesus.


I love everything about this post. (And I have been SO CRABBY over on the Hermes new scarf thread that coming here makes me feel better.)
First, I can't imagine the pain of selling 150 bags. That's a lot of experimentation and mistakes, and heartache and disappointment. So glad that DH is now a robust part of your fashion world, and is such a help! How lucky you are.
I hear you about looking like crayons threw up on you. I used to have more of a clown colored wardrobe also, and I have an annoying matchy-matchy instinct that I'm trying to curb. Going for structure over loud colors is so sophisticated. And yet, I have a rainbow of cashmere sweaters (this has been a gradual development, and I owe a lot to this thread), to wear with grey or black trousers and an H carré and black or brown boots. This seems to be my current winter wardrobe. Simple.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I love everything about this post. (And I have been SO CRABBY over on the Hermes new scarf thread that coming here makes me feel better.)
> First, I can't imagine the pain of selling 150 bags. That's a lot of experimentation and mistakes, and heartache and disappointment. So glad that DH is now a robust part of your fashion world, and is such a help! How lucky you are.
> I hear you about looking like crayons threw up on you. I used to have more of a clown colored wardrobe also, and I have an annoying matchy-matchy instinct that I'm trying to curb. Going for structure over loud colors is so sophisticated. And yet, I have a rainbow of cashmere sweaters (this has been a gradual development, and I owe a lot to this thread), to wear with grey or black trousers and an H carré and black or brown boots. This seems to be my current winter wardrobe. Simple.


Simple and Elegant!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Happy birthday, @Sparkletastic , and what a gorgeous present from Mr. S!
> 
> I always forget that you & I are December birthday cousins (mine's on the 25th). When you were growing up, did you get cheated with your birthday so close to Christmas? I didn't, because Christmas wasn't a holiday my family celebrated, so I got the best of all possible worlds. The beautiful window decorations in NYC, lights everywhere, and then, when everyone was getting presents, so was I… plus, I got a cake!


Happy early birthday Elaine!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> You've come a long way Sparkle. Worked so hard on your collection. You must feel much more in control now.


Thanks, PT. “Control” is a great word for how I feel about parts of my wardrobe - bags and jewelry. I have lots of peace of mine knowing I have just about  all I need in those categories. So much easier to dress those parts of me. And shopping is fun because it’s choice and serendipity not a forced march to fill a gap. Lastly, those areas of my closet look pretty because they are organized to fit and display my collections. 

I want to have those feelings about my clothes and shoes. I’m halfway there with clothes. Perhaps only 20% of the way there with shoes.  

I keep trying to remind myself that price is irrelevant when I buy high quality items that I love.


dcooney4 said:


> Lol the rainbow comment. I am looking for color but not in your face color. Yesterday I picked up a beautiful Hunter green thin wool cardigan , a black lace blouse and a lavender sweater at my dh's urging. What shocked me was I went to pick up a check at the higher end consignment shop and bought them there. The green sweater was a Tori Burch Wool sweater and had never been worn. It still had the buttons wrapped. It's funny because I never really shopped there. It looks like a really cute boutique but I still never really looked around . After going to the better shops and finding nothing that fit right , I decided to look around while stopped in. Who knew.


Whoo Hoo on your thrifting find! That’s the way to do it! 


momasaurus said:


> I love everything about this post. (And I have been SO CRABBY over on the Hermes new scarf thread that coming here makes me feel better.)
> First, I can't imagine the pain of selling 150 bags. That's a lot of experimentation and mistakes, and heartache and disappointment. So glad that DH is now a robust part of your fashion world, and is such a help! How lucky you are.
> I hear you about looking like crayons threw up on you. I used to have more of a clown colored wardrobe also, and I have an annoying matchy-matchy instinct that I'm trying to curb. Going for structure over loud colors is so sophisticated. And yet, I have a rainbow of cashmere sweaters (this has been a gradual development, and I owe a lot to this thread), to wear with grey or black trousers and an H carré and black or brown boots. This seems to be my current winter wardrobe. Simple.


lol!  We are kindred spirits on the journey from a bit too much color to sane use of color. And, I also had to break myself of matchy matchy.  Coordinating is so much more of an effortlessly chic look.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch I’ve been looking for a gold WOC. This is a hard find.
> 
> I got in two preloved Chanel WOC’s.
> 
> Dark gold aged calf Chanel Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615254
> 
> Light gold chevron lamb classic flap WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615255
> 
> I absolutely hated the color of the Boy. Waaaaay too deep, dark, old gold. Plus the used condition on this was evident making it look a little tired. I’m not compromising on condition with preloved bags even a little bit anymore. So it’s a definite nope!
> 
> I loved everything about the chevron WOC except the aged ruthenium hardware. It just didn’t work for me with the gold.
> 
> For giggles, I compared them to my new Dior WOC and my light gold perforated lamb new medium Chanel Boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615256
> 
> The Dior reads grey on this photo which is odd as in person it looks almost like a rose gold. It has pink undertones. Not gunmetal / grey undertones. Side note. Mr. S hates preloved bags. So, this came from the boutique which is kind of an unfair comparison.
> 
> Happily, this exploration solidified for me that I am keeping my gold NM Boy. I just love this bag. It’s a little too large for cocktails or formal wear but, it’s an incredible bag.
> 
> And, happily it clarified what I want in my TBD gold WOC. It has to be a soft light - medium gold (no deep or dark gold), must have gold hardware, and has to add something to my wardrobe that my my new champagne Dior and my existing gold Boy don’t.
> 
> So I’m still looking!



WOW, I think they're all gorgeous but I guess when you see them IRL they can be very different. How old is the Boy WoC that it is that dark? I guess when you have two beauties already you can be more selective in finding the prefect one. 
Can you return them then? 

I don't have any gold or silver in my bag collection and I've been thinking recently that I NEED at least one  your post and pics have therefore peaked my interest  I've tried to be sensible for the last few years and only buy practical colours or bags I'll get use out of everyday. 
I've seen a beautiful small Diorama in silver that I love to bits but I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore because of its horrendous resale value in the U.K
Also pulling at my heart strings is an older silver small Chanel small flap/WoC with champagne gold chain. It has a drop of only 34cms so not long enough to wear cross body which will limit my use.......
I'm trying to be sensible and resist both at the moment


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!



What a stunning birthday present, Mr S does indeed have good taste.

Happy Belated Birthday ........hope you had a lovely day



papertiger said:


> As I think I've written before I bought/commissioned some jewellery and waiting for a Gucci silk shirt. That's more for next year than for this. I started a new job where people seem to really appreciate me more and that includes me dressing up more. In other words I don't have to hide who I really am.
> 
> I'm in the processing of buying an Alexander Mcqueen vintage Reptila print mousseline scarf from McQueen's last collection (Plato's Atlantis). It was sold out at the time because of Lee's death which was annoying for me because I just wanted the print regardless. It won't be sealed in plastic, it will be worn - a lot. I only have one other McQueen scarf which I love equally but very Summer. I have a wardrobe full of McQueen so I may have to cut down on some carbs and start 'shopping from my own wardrobe' clothes wise too.
> 
> There are a couple of Hermes scarves I see for SS20 and another Gucci (I just bought one from AW19). I wear these all the time so it makes sense to invest in these.
> 
> Otherwise,  I don't really need anything except those vests with built in bras. In the New Year I may have a cull of t-shirts. I found that I like slim-fit men's tees much more and so I'll keep those and donate quite a few that are now just hanging around.


 
Congrats on finding the McQueen scarf, enjoy wearing. McQ scarves are my favourites. Can you post a picture?

Good that you're found a new job where you are being appreciated and can dress the way you want to.


----------



## papertiger

Mulberrygal said:


> WOW, I think they're all gorgeous but I guess when you see them IRL they can be very different. How old is the Boy WoC that it is that dark? I guess when you have two beauties already you can be more selective in finding the prefect one.
> Can you return them then?
> 
> I don't have any gold or silver in my bag collection and I've been thinking recently that I NEED at least one  your post and pics have therefore peaked my interest  I've tried to be sensible for the last few years and only buy practical colours or bags I'll get use out of everyday.
> I've seen a beautiful small Diorama in silver that I love to bits but I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore because of its horrendous resale value in the U.K
> Also pulling at my heart strings is an older silver small Chanel small flap/WoC with champagne gold chain. It has a drop of only 34cms so not long enough to wear cross body which will limit my use.......
> I'm trying to be sensible and resist both at the moment



Gold can be trickier, but I think silver can be a great neutral even for day.


----------



## Mulberrygal

papertiger said:


> Gold can be trickier, but I think silver can be a great neutral even for day.



Great advice, thank you. I can visulise most things in my wardrobe with a metallic silver bag  I just need to find the right one...........that means I'm sort of shopping my own wardrobe


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mulberrygal said:


> WOW, I think they're all gorgeous but I guess when you see them IRL they can be very different. How old is the Boy WoC that it is that dark? I guess when you have two beauties already you can be more selective in finding the prefect one.
> Can you return them then?
> 
> I don't have any gold or silver in my bag collection and I've been thinking recently that I NEED at least one  your post and pics have therefore peaked my interest  I've tried to be sensible for the last few years and only buy practical colours or bags I'll get use out of everyday.
> I've seen a beautiful small Diorama in silver that I love to bits but I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore because of its horrendous resale value in the U.K
> Also pulling at my heart strings is an older silver small Chanel small flap/WoC with champagne gold chain. It has a drop of only 34cms so not long enough to wear cross body which will limit my use.......
> I'm trying to be sensible and resist both at the moment


The key with metallics is in getting the right shade, material and size - even more so than with other colors. This is for two reasons.  The first is practical. Poorly done metallics can show wear quickly. The color rubs or flakes off making the bag look a mess. Happily, none of my current metallic bags seem to be at risk for this and I’ve used them all quite a bit. The second reason is that the wrong color can be too “loud” and give off a badly aging Vegas showgirl / cougar vibe. Lol! 

That being said, I’m a HUGE fan of metallic bags!!!!  I currently own three - Gold New Medium Boy, Silver Dior Diorama and silver Fendi floral tube WOC.

Here is the Diorama you mentioned considering. I HATE losing money on bag resale with the heat of a thousand suns. BUT! I happily bought this bag full retail when I was last in Paris. I wear this bag e-ver-y where. Here is a picture I took when I was at the mall. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I paired the bag with jeans, silver sparkly flat sandals and a multi colored one shoulder blue top that has a sparkly silver band on the “bare” shoulder. The outfit was cute casual and the bag didn’t look out of place at all. So I’d vote that if you want this bag, go for it!

I’d also vote for the Chanel. I have a pearly grey medium Chanel flap that reads slightly metallic in certain lights. It’s also one of my most beloved bags.

If you wear a lot of silver or white gold, I’d go for a silver bag first. You are used to that color range so I think you could incorporate it easily into your wardrobe.

The dark gold Chanel WOC actually would have made “sense” for my wardrobe because all my yellow gold is 18k which is a little richer than the 14k typical for the US. For people who wear 22k/24k it would be an even better sartorial choice.  But, visually, with my outfits, I just like a lighter gold bag for now. That may change as styles change.   So, the hunt continues!

(edit:  yes I returned both bags! So, no issues)


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Bag confessional time* - I was a little “bad” and purchased a new bag. 

I saw a woman wearing this bag at the Farmer’s Market of all places and stopped in my tracks. Not because it was flashy but, because it was the perfect casual out and about bag. It’s been on my mind since then and I actually put in on my Pinterest “Items to Watch” board.  When I  saw it online at Saks two months ago, I said “Sparkle, stop!” 

Then the Saks Black Friday sales happened and I ended up with $225 in gift cards because of some of my purchases for Mr. Sparkle’s Christmas presents. And, Saks is running another cash off purchase sale. And, Rakuten has 11% cash back. And, I get points on my AmEx.

And...well, I just want the bag. 

When it’s all done, I will have paid 48% for a brand new premier designer bag that I’ve lusted over for a couple months now and that I know I’ll use to death. That is far less than I could have even gotten it preloved. So, I pounced. 

I will share as soon as she gets in. I don’t usually buy myself bday presents but Happy Bday to me!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> How lovely of your DH. The stars is absolutely beautiful. I chose 'the other one' https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w...ssories-for-Women/Silks-and-Scarves-for-Women
> 
> I tried it at an event and went back for it. I have a few Flora, you are going to love yours.
> 
> Naturally we are after the same H SS20 scarf..


I love that Flora! Too strong a print for me, now that my hair is "lighter" (um…grey)  but it's going to be perfect with the outfits you wear.

I also have one of the older Vittorio Accornero scarves, which I bought back in the 80s. It's the one with insects on a white background, with a navy border. To amp up my navy business suit, white silk blouse, navy pumps, and pearl earrings (did I mention it was the 80s???). I haven't worn it in years, and it's a little tired around the edges (so who isn't?) but it's fun to wear casually. Is it old enough to be retro? Am I?????????


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Lol the rainbow comment. I am looking for color but not in your face color. Yesterday I picked up a beautiful Hunter green thin wool cardigan , a black lace blouse and a lavender sweater at my dh's urging. What shocked me was I went to pick up a check at the higher end consignment shop and bought them there. The green sweater was a Tori Burch Wool sweater and had never been worn. It still had the buttons wrapped. It's funny because I never really shopped there. It looks like a really cute boutique but I still never really looked around . After going to the better shops and finding nothing that fit right , I decided to look around while stopped in. Who knew.


What a great score at your consignment shop! Especially the TB sweater. All three of your finds sound lovely. How do you visualize wearing the black lace blouse?


----------



## Sanara

Hi, Im a new member here. I have a budget of €1000~€1200 to spend. Should I get a LV neverfull mm in monogram or buy a gucci bag and a miu miu wristlet or clutch in the same price from the outlet stores in Europe. I already own a LV Trevi in damier ebene. Please advise...


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I love everything about this post. (And I have been SO CRABBY over on the Hermes new scarf thread that coming here makes me feel better.)
> First, I can't imagine the pain of selling 150 bags. That's a lot of experimentation and mistakes, and heartache and disappointment. So glad that DH is now a robust part of your fashion world, and is such a help! How lucky you are.
> I hear you about looking like crayons threw up on you. I used to have more of a clown colored wardrobe also, and I have an annoying matchy-matchy instinct that I'm trying to curb. Going for structure over loud colors is so sophisticated. *And yet, I have a rainbow of cashmere sweaters (this has been a gradual development, and I owe a lot to this thread), to wear with grey or black trousers and an H carré and black or brown boots. This seems to be my current winter wardrobe. Simple.*


Colorful(ish) cashmere sweaters over plain pants (or in my case, sometimes nice jeans) with a scarf is my go-to look from September through April out here on the coast! Comfy-cozy, easy, and it looks as though I've put a lot more effort into it than I actually have.
I've seen your selfies on some of the scarf threads, and I think it's a look that works beautifully on you.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *Bag confessional time* - I was a little “bad” and purchased a new bag.
> 
> I saw a woman wearing this bag at the Farmer’s Market of all places and stopped in my tracks. Not because it was flashy but, because it was the perfect casual out and about bag. It’s been on my mind since then and I actually put in on my Pinterest “Items to Watch” board.  When I  saw it online at Saks two months ago, I said “Sparkle, stop!”
> 
> Then the Saks Black Friday sales happened and I ended up with $225 in gift cards because of some of my purchases for Mr. Sparkle’s Christmas presents. And, Saks is running another cash off purchase sale. And, Rakuten has 11% cash back. And, I get points on my AmEx.
> 
> And...well, I just want the bag.
> 
> When it’s all done, I will have paid 48% for a brand new premier designer bag that I’ve lusted over for a couple months now and that I know I’ll use to death. That is far less than I could have even gotten it preloved. So, I pounced.
> 
> I will share as soon as she gets in. I don’t usually buy myself bday presents but Happy Bday to me!



Happy B-day to you!!!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I love that Flora! Too strong a print for me, now that my hair is "lighter" (um…grey)  but it's going to be perfect with the outfits you wear.
> 
> I also have one of the older Vittorio Accornero scarves, which I bought back in the 80s. It's the one with insects on a white background, with a navy border. To amp up my navy business suit, white silk blouse, navy pumps, and pearl earrings (did I mention it was the 80s???). I haven't worn it in years, and it's a little tired around the edges (so who isn't?) but it's fun to wear casually. Is it old enough to be retro? Am I?????????



You are old enough to be what you darn well pleasy   and me too

You had great foresight to buy these scarves when you did. The new scarves coming in are actually a lot thicker (as I was pleased to see my blk/wht/Flora was also). But recently some of the Gucci scarves have been a bit thin. It sounds like your stars was supposed to be soft but some of them seem 'not on purpose'.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> What a great score at your consignment shop! Especially the TB sweater. All three of your finds sound lovely. How do you visualize wearing the black lace blouse?


Haven’t quite figured it out. I was wearing jeans when I tried it on and it looked great with them. Any suggestions ? It opens at the back as it has a banded collar and long sleeves.


----------



## dcooney4

Sanara said:


> Hi, Im a new member here. I have a budget of €1000~€1200 to spend. Should I get a LV neverfull mm in monogram or buy a gucci bag and a miu miu wristlet or clutch in the same price from the outlet stores in Europe. I already own a LV Trevi in damier ebene. Please advise...


What would you use more?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Haven’t quite figured it out. I was wearing jeans when I tried it on and it looked great with them. Any suggestions ? It opens at the back as it has a banded collar and long sleeves.



I think it sounds great with the jeans. Simply sounds best, just go with clean look black pants day or evening or day-to-evening. You could also do a pencil skirt for a more dressed up look.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I think it sounds great with the jeans. Simply sounds best, just go with clean look black pants day or evening or day-to-evening. You could also do a pencil skirt for a more dressed up look.


Thanks! I have black pants and a nice black delicate boots too.


----------



## dilipalomino

Sparkletastic said:


> *Bag confessional time* - I was a little “bad” and purchased a new bag.
> 
> I saw a woman wearing this bag at the Farmer’s Market of all places and stopped in my tracks. Not because it was flashy but, because it was the perfect casual out and about bag. It’s been on my mind since then and I actually put in on my Pinterest “Items to Watch” board.  When I  saw it online at Saks two months ago, I said “Sparkle, stop!”
> 
> Then the Saks Black Friday sales happened and I ended up with $225 in gift cards because of some of my purchases for Mr. Sparkle’s Christmas presents. And, Saks is running another cash off purchase sale. And, Rakuten has 11% cash back. And, I get points on my AmEx.
> 
> And...well, I just want the bag.
> 
> When it’s all done, I will have paid 48% for a brand new premier designer bag that I’ve lusted over for a couple months now and that I know I’ll use to death. That is far less than I could have even gotten it preloved. So, I pounced.
> 
> I will share as soon as she gets in. I don’t usually buy myself bday presents but Happy Bday to me!


Happy bday! I’m curious what kind of bag it is!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dilipalomino said:


> Happy bday! I’m curious what kind of bag it is!


Thanks! And I’ll share as soon as it comes in. Tracking says I’ll get it Thursday!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> *Bag confessional time* - I was a little “bad” and purchased a new bag.
> 
> I saw a woman wearing this bag at the Farmer’s Market of all places and stopped in my tracks. Not because it was flashy but, because it was the perfect casual out and about bag. It’s been on my mind since then and I actually put in on my Pinterest “Items to Watch” board.  When I  saw it online at Saks two months ago, I said “Sparkle, stop!”
> 
> Then the Saks Black Friday sales happened and I ended up with $225 in gift cards because of some of my purchases for Mr. Sparkle’s Christmas presents. And, Saks is running another cash off purchase sale. And, Rakuten has 11% cash back. And, I get points on my AmEx.
> 
> And...well, I just want the bag.
> 
> When it’s all done, I will have paid 48% for a brand new premier designer bag that I’ve lusted over for a couple months now and that I know I’ll use to death. That is far less than I could have even gotten it preloved. So, I pounced.
> 
> I will share as soon as she gets in. I don’t usually buy myself bday presents but Happy Bday to me!


I can hardly wait!


----------



## Sparkletastic

On a humbug, I went to the higher end mall in my town today - only brands like Hermes, Dior, Cartier, etc. I never do that. So why in the world today???  Anyway, after lurking my favorite brands’ stores, I ended up with three more items on my Pinterest to be considered list - a jewelry piece, a bag I don’t hardly need and of all things, a watch I’m _not_ a watch girl but, I can’t get the watch off the brain. 

Once again I see: the best way to keep from buying is to stay out of the stores. Duh! 

I’m really at a point where I don’t crave things like I used to. I’ve scratched the itch on every category I care about. And, I own 90% of the things I could possibly want. (Not all the things I could like  but, things I actually want.) And, while I’m not a minimalist, I don’t like owning anything I don’t actively use - from furs to toothpicks.  So, that necessarily puts an upper limit on quantities in any category. For example with bags. I can’t own 200 bags because I can’t use 200 bags regularly with only 365 days in a year. 

But, the temptation of shiny, new _whatevers_ is real. I’m glad I have a set wish list in spendy categories like jewelry and bags to keep me somewhat honest and stop the impulse purchases. 

I know nothing I said is new insight to any of us. But, it helps me to restate the obvious at times so I don’t go off the wagon. 

I’m getting some very nice presents for my bday and XMas. So I’m telling myself to chill out and enjoy these before I go lusting for the next thing.


----------



## dcooney4

I find it hard when I am trapped in due to severe weather and start surfing on my computer.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Colorful(ish) cashmere sweaters over plain pants (or in my case, sometimes nice jeans) with a scarf is my go-to look from September through April out here on the coast! Comfy-cozy, easy, and it looks as though I've put a lot more effort into it than I actually have.
> I've seen your selfies on some of the scarf threads, and I think it's a look that works beautifully on you.


Thanks! I guess I sort of have a "uniform," at least in winter, and I don't mind a bit! Easy to pair with scarves (I am up to July 2015 in my pass through all my purchases in order, LOL). It is a huge pleasure not to be tempted by all sorts of other looks.


----------



## momasaurus

Sparkletastic said:


> On a humbug, I went to the higher end mall in my town today - only brands like Hermes, Dior, Cartier, etc. I never do that. So why in the world today???  Anyway, after lurking my favorite brands’ stores, I ended up with three more items on my Pinterest to be considered list - a jewelry piece, a bag I don’t hardly need and of all things, a watch I’m _not_ a watch girl but, I can’t get the watch off the brain.
> 
> Once again I see: the best way to keep from buying is to stay out of the stores. Duh!
> 
> I’m really at a point where I don’t crave things like I used to. I’ve scratched the itch on every category I care about. And, I own 90% of the things I could possibly want. (Not all the things I could like  but, things I actually want.) And, while I’m not a minimalist, I don’t like owning anything I don’t actively use - from furs to toothpicks.  So, that necessarily puts an upper limit on quantities in any category. For example with bags. I can’t own 200 bags because I can’t use 200 bags regularly with only 365 days in a year.
> 
> But, the temptation of shiny, new _whatevers_ is real. I’m glad I have a set wish list in spendy categories like jewelry and bags to keep me somewhat honest and stop the impulse purchases.
> 
> I know nothing I said is new insight to any of us. But, it helps me to restate the obvious at times so I don’t go off the wagon.
> 
> I’m getting some very nice presents for my bday and XMas. So I’m telling myself to chill out and enjoy these before I go lusting for the next thing.


Staying out of stores (well, trying to) has really helped me curb spending. It never hurts to state the obvious, LOL!
And, like you but on a smaller scale, I did some Black Friday shopping with points, extra sales, Rakuten rebates, etc. that I feel good about.


----------



## momasaurus

dcooney4 said:


> I find it hard when I am trapped in due to severe weather and start surfing on my computer.


This is really difficult, yes. And all the offers and pop-ups and rebates. Stay strong!


----------



## papertiger

I need to stop buying friends' presents in Chanel  I just added it up. I guess it's better spent on them than me but it's going to be a dry January out of necessity not choice 

Nothing special today, just GP and gym bag. 

Anybody know already what they're wearing (bags) for special holiday days?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I find it hard when I am trapped in due to severe weather and start surfing on my computer.


Ugh - I understand.
I find it helps if I take a day like that and spend it cleaning and polishing my purses or shoes, or organizing my closet. Sometimes looking at and handling the things I have, eases that feeling a bit. 
(Gray and ugly today, I just polished my Gucci Padlock and the shoes I wore in the slush last night)


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I need to stop buying friends' presents in Chanel  I just added it up. I guess it's better spent on them than me but it's going to be a dry January out of necessity not choice
> 
> Nothing special today, just GP and gym bag.
> 
> Anybody know already what they're wearing (bags) for special holiday days?


I'll definitely wear the Gucci Padlock and the Proenza Schouler PS Courier.
The Gucci with a darling silver sequined skirt, slim fitting white T with a satin collar, and a navy tweedy short jacket, black heels. Last time I wore this I wore the Onde de Chic mousseline. 
The PS with skinny black pants, cream silk blouse with embroidered collar, and black leather jacket, black heels. I might wear the Sabina Savage scarf, The Panther and the Flamingo with this because it's light and sheer and i LOVE the panther's eyes!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I'll definitely wear the Gucci Padlock and the Proenza Schouler PS Courier.
> The Gucci with a darling silver sequined skirt, slim fitting white T with a satin collar, and a navy tweedy short jacket, black heels. Last time I wore this I wore the Onde de Chic mousseline.
> The PS with skinny black pants, cream silk blouse with embroidered collar, and black leather jacket, black heels. I might wear the Sabina Savage scarf, The Panther and the Flamingo with this because it's light and sheer and i LOVE the panther's eyes!



Ha ha, excellent.  

A) love the sound of the tweedy jacket with sequin skirt and Padlock.

B) So glad you making good use of your Sabina Savage scarf. Love her work so much. Mcqueen scarves aren't nearly so interesting recently.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Haven’t quite figured it out. I was wearing jeans when I tried it on and it looked great with them. Any suggestions ? It opens at the back as it has a banded collar and long sleeves.


I think it would be *fantastic* with jeans! And maybe nice black boots?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I find it hard when I am trapped in due to severe weather and start surfing on my computer.


Me, too! What other things do you do, to distract yourself from the seductiveness of on-line shopping? Recently I've been organizing the kitchen & bathroom cupboards, but it's making Mr. PG a little nervous. He says he wants to dig a hole and hide inside it, just in case I start "organizing" him!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Anybody know already what they're wearing (bags) for special holiday days?


I'm carrying my Gucci Queen Margaret. It's festive, it holds enough (we're going to a concert, not a party, so a clutch won't work), and… red!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Ugh - I understand.
> I find it helps if I take a day like that and *spend it cleaning and polishing my purses or shoes, or organizing my closet. *Sometimes looking at and handling the things I have, eases that feeling a bit.
> (Gray and ugly today, I just polished my Gucci Padlock and the shoes I wore in the slush last night)


What a terrific idea.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I'm carrying my Gucci Queen Margaret. It's festive, it holds enough (we're going to a concert, not a party, so a clutch won't work), and… red!
> View attachment 4618240



I remember when you bought this, such a stunning piece!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! What other things do you do, to distract yourself from the seductiveness of on-line shopping? Recently I've been organizing the kitchen & bathroom cupboards, but it's making Mr. PG a little nervous. He says he wants to dig a hole and hide inside it, just in case I start "organizing" him!


Hahaaa - Mr Cookie gets nervous when I start eyeing his side of the closet…  


ElainePG said:


> I'm carrying my Gucci Queen Margaret. It's festive, it holds enough (we're going to a concert, not a party, so a clutch won't work), and… red!
> View attachment 4618240


You forgot to say it's adorable!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! What other things do you do, to distract yourself from the seductiveness of on-line shopping? Recently I've been organizing the kitchen & bathroom cupboards, but it's making Mr. PG a little nervous. He says he wants to dig a hole and hide inside it, just in case I start "organizing" him!


I’ve had to force myself off the web. It’s too early to be lured into a sale. 

The main thing that is helping me now is constantly reminding myself of what I have - especially since this both a birthday and Christmas month for me. But, that is a little of a cheat since I just bought something two days ago.  My consolation is that it’s something I need (this usage was on my short list of to buys) and I got it at a steal. 

The other thing I’m doing is trying to stay busy with activities. But, I’m exhausted from a rough year. (Mr. Sparkle isn’t yet 100%) so some of that “activity” has been cuddling accompanied by white chocolate martinis.   And my waistline is suffering. I’ve gained 12 lbs in the last few months with worrying about Mr. S and other recent stressors. That is not like me at all.   Luckily, I lose weight pretty easily but, I’m not in the mood to really attack it til after the holidays. So I’m just going back to my usual IF so some of the pounds come off without effort.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! What other things do you do, to distract yourself from the seductiveness of on-line shopping? Recently I've been organizing the kitchen & bathroom cupboards, but it's making Mr. PG a little nervous. He says he wants to dig a hole and hide inside it, just in case I start "organizing" him!


Besides Painting I have been going through old file and shredding stuff. Also playing fetch indoors with my dogs. The little dog has gotten really good at bringing me my slippers.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve had to force myself off the web. It’s too early to be lured into a sale.
> 
> The main thing that is helping me now is constantly reminding myself of what I have - especially since this both a birthday and Christmas month for me. But, that is a little of a cheat since I just bought something two days ago.  My consolation is that it’s something I need (this usage was on my short list of to buys) and I got it at a steal.
> 
> The other thing I’m doing is trying to stay busy with activities. But, I’m exhausted from a rough year. (Mr. Sparkle isn’t yet 100%) so some of that “activity” has been cuddling accompanied by white chocolate martinis.   And my waistline is suffering. I’ve gained 12 lbs in the last few months with worrying about Mr. S and other recent stressors. That is not like me at all.   Luckily, I lose weight pretty easily but, I’m not in the mood to really attack it til after the holidays. So I’m just going back to my usual IF so some of the pounds come off without effort.


I have gained a bit recently too. I will wait till after the holidays too.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have gained a bit recently too. I will wait till after the holidays too.


I recently lost a lot of weight that I'd like to keep off. First from an accident and then from being sick. My appetite has returned so now I'm worried it will come back.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I recently lost a lot of weight that I'd like to keep off. First from an accident and then from being sick. My appetite has returned so now I'm worried it will come back.


I need to find some kind of exercise that I actually enjoy. Maybe you could do the same.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I need to find some kind of exercise that I actually enjoy. Maybe you could do the same.


I love swimming but I can only do it during the summer. I do physical therapy about an hour a day to aid in my recovery from my accident.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I have gained a bit recently too. I will wait till after the holidays too.


I just want to maintain and not slip any further.


whateve said:


> I recently lost a lot of weight that I'd like to keep off. First from an accident and then from being sick. My appetite has returned so now I'm worried it will come back.


I hope you feel better soon. Just eat healthfully and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I know we’re all working to be more mindful of (or even ban) our purchases. 

So, I’m curious. How do you approach possible buying? Do you have a detailed plan of acquisition with a list of specific models and target dates? Are you looking to fill certain usage gaps like big tote or casual WOC but don’t have a specific model in mind? Are you working without a plan and simply evaluating each bag as it crosses your fancy?  Are you still impulsive and struggling to contain buying? Other?

Please share your perspective and any insight on working / not working. _And no worries, no matter how haphazard or out of control you feel, most of us have been there and are here for support. Or if you are super rigid and disciplined that’s ok too! No criticism. _

For me, I have a specific list of types of bags (not specific models) I need. I’ve developed this list from tracking each time I want to wear a bag I don’t have on my closet. In the last couple years, I’ve gotten good at not going outside my well thought out list.  (After years of buying and selling like a manic cuckoo bird. Lol!) 

In full transparency, however, I’m “helped” with this as Mr. S buys me at least one bag a year that’s a surprise indulgence. So, I don’t feel the “pain” of being super disciplined.  Kinda knowing a surprise will come my way at some point helps me be “good” and not go rogue.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love swimming but I can only do it during the summer. I do physical therapy about an hour a day to aid in my recovery from my accident.


That should be enough. Hope you are recovering well.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I find it hard when I am trapped in due to severe weather and start surfing on my computer.


Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


So sorry to read this. I hope the ultimate outcome will somehow be positive for you. Hang in there and please keep us posted.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> I recently lost a lot of weight that I'd like to keep off. First from an accident and then from being sick. My appetite has returned so now I'm worried it will come back.


Goodness - I’m sorry to hear you’ve been in an accident, but glad to hear you’re recuperating.
I think your PT will help, but remember recuperation takes time. I wouldn’t worry too much about your weight right now.


msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


Oh dear. 
I hope that it works out in the end. We’re here to listen when you’re ready, and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> *Bag confessional time* - I was a little “bad” and purchased a new bag.
> 
> I saw a woman wearing this bag at the Farmer’s Market of all places and stopped in my tracks. Not because it was flashy but, because it was the perfect casual out and about bag. It’s been on my mind since then and I actually put in on my Pinterest “Items to Watch” board.  When I  saw it online at Saks two months ago, I said “Sparkle, stop!”
> 
> Then the Saks Black Friday sales happened and I ended up with $225 in gift cards because of some of my purchases for Mr. Sparkle’s Christmas presents. And, Saks is running another cash off purchase sale. And, Rakuten has 11% cash back. And, I get points on my AmEx.
> 
> And...well, I just want the bag.
> 
> When it’s all done, I will have paid 48% for a brand new premier designer bag that I’ve lusted over for a couple months now and that I know I’ll use to death. That is far less than I could have even gotten it preloved. So, I pounced.
> 
> I will share as soon as she gets in. I don’t usually buy myself bday presents but Happy Bday to me!


You know what, though? Even before all those discounts (well done, by the way!), a bag that makes you literally stop in your tracks is EXACTLY the kind of purchase that makes sense. Something you absolutely love that you can use is 100% a win.



Sparkletastic said:


> I know we’re all working to be more mindful of (or even ban) our purchases.
> 
> So, I’m curious. How do you approach possible buying? Do you have a detailed plan of acquisition with a list of specific models and target dates? Are you looking to fill certain usage gaps like big tote or casual WOC but don’t have a specific model in mind? Are you working without a plan and simply evaluating each bag as it crosses your fancy?  Are you still impulsive and struggling to contain buying? Other?
> 
> Please share your perspective and any insight on working / not working. _And no worries, no matter how haphazard or out of control you feel, most of us have been there and are here for support. Or if you are super rigid and disciplined that’s ok too! No criticism. _
> 
> For me, I have a specific list of types of bags (not specific models) I need. I’ve developed this list from tracking each time I want to wear a bag I don’t have on my closet. In the last couple years, I’ve gotten good at not going outside my well thought out list.  (After years of buying and selling like a manic cuckoo bird. Lol!)
> 
> In full transparency, however, I’m “helped” with this as Mr. S buys me at least one bag a year that’s a surprise indulgence. So, I don’t feel the “pain” of being super disciplined.  Kinda knowing a surprise will come my way at some point helps me be “good” and not go rogue.


I keep a wishlist--it keeps me accountable in terms of only buying what I need. If I like something but it doesn't have a place in my closet, I put it on pinterest so I can admire it without actually wanting it.

My list includes both specific models I'm interested in (LV Speedy 30 in damier ebene) if I've narrowed down my needs enough or just really like a particular style, and general needs (large black tote for traveling).

I still "go rogue" sometimes (LOL!), but I also put my overall handbag collection goals on that wishlist to help curb that.



msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


MSD, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope it gets settled soon.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


Hugs to you my friend. May the rest of this year be better and next year be the best,


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I know we’re all working to be more mindful of (or even ban) our purchases.
> 
> So, I’m curious. How do you approach possible buying? Do you have a detailed plan of acquisition with a list of specific models and target dates? Are you looking to fill certain usage gaps like big tote or casual WOC but don’t have a specific model in mind? Are you working without a plan and simply evaluating each bag as it crosses your fancy?  Are you still impulsive and struggling to contain buying? Other?
> 
> Please share your perspective and any insight on working / not working. _And no worries, no matter how haphazard or out of control you feel, most of us have been there and are here for support. Or if you are super rigid and disciplined that’s ok too! No criticism. _
> 
> For me, I have a specific list of types of bags (not specific models) I need. I’ve developed this list from tracking each time I want to wear a bag I don’t have on my closet. In the last couple years, I’ve gotten good at not going outside my well thought out list.  (After years of buying and selling like a manic cuckoo bird. Lol!)
> 
> In full transparency, however, I’m “helped” with this as Mr. S buys me at least one bag a year that’s a surprise indulgence. So, I don’t feel the “pain” of being super disciplined.  Kinda knowing a surprise will come my way at some point helps me be “good” and not go rogue.


I'm not too organized when it comes to buying. I don't make lists. There are some things that I decide I want and then start actively looking for. These are usually things I'm looking for on the resale market, so I'm looking for a good price. I don't know 100% that these things will work for me so I want to be able to resell easily if I don't like it. Sometimes I won't be too picky on color as the important thing is to try out the style. Once I know I like the style, I can look again for the perfect color and then I'm willing to pay more.

Another part of buying is when I just look in stores to see what I like. Sometimes this will result in an impulse buy. I don't live near good shopping so I only have big shopping trips when we travel. I don't like to buy things online unless it is something I'm already familiar with. When on these shopping trips, I usually look at everything available before I make a decision. I feel I have to make the decision while I'm there because it will be a long time before I get back to the store again. Then I feel like the decision is final since I can't come back to return, so I'm usually pretty careful.

The third buying experience I have is haphazard. This is when I find something special in a thrift store. The price is usually too good to pass up but the item is usually something I never considered before. It is rare that these purchases turn out to be ideal but they are a cheap way to try out a style.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm not too organized when it comes to buying. I don't make lists. There are some things that I decide I want and then start actively looking for. These are usually things I'm looking for on the resale market, so I'm looking for a good price. I don't know 100% that these things will work for me so I want to be able to resell easily if I don't like it. Sometimes I won't be too picky on color as the important thing is to try out the style. Once I know I like the style, I can look again for the perfect color and then I'm willing to pay more.
> 
> Another part of buying is when I just look in stores to see what I like. Sometimes this will result in an impulse buy. I don't live near good shopping so I only have big shopping trips when we travel. I don't like to buy things online unless it is something I'm already familiar with. When on these shopping trips, I usually look at everything available before I make a decision. I feel I have to make the decision while I'm there because it will be a long time before I get back to the store again. Then I feel like the decision is final since I can't come back to return, so I'm usually pretty careful.
> 
> The third buying experience I have is haphazard. This is when I find something special in a thrift store. The price is usually too good to pass up but the item is usually something I never considered before. It is rare that these purchases turn out to be ideal but they are a cheap way to try out a style.


I have a similar issue. Any decent malls are well over an hour away.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have a similar issue. Any decent malls are well over an hour away.


I'm at least 3 hours away from decent shopping.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm at least 3 hours away from decent shopping.


That is way worse. I would do the same as you living that far. By that the hour and forty five minutes is nothing to my favorite mall.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I just want to maintain and not slip any further.
> I hope you feel better soon. Just eat healthfully and you’ll be fine.



Totally


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.



I'm so sorry *hugs*

My house was completely flooded twice in a year from burst pipes (and I live on the top of a mountain FGS). If it wasn't for kind neighbours lending us their pump to get the water out fast and spell of sunny days after we'd still be drying out.

We've _just_ re-plastered but things are still not back to normal. 

I hope your situation resolves satisfactorily, I know that it can feel very lonely and scary at such a time.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear this. Of course you know you can always come here to vent, but it's also okay to have it be private. I totaly understand that after an unexpected bad "something" happens, especially one that costs a lot of $$$, shopping for luxuries would be the last thing on your mind.
Be well… sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm at least 3 hours away from decent shopping.


Me, too! Which is good news/bads news… I get sucked into looking at items on line, and that can be a slippery slope. On the other hand, I've learned (the hard way) that it really doesn't work for me to buy clothes on line, especially since I've lost weight. So I don't do that any more, which is saving me a lot of disappointments, and is saving Mr. PG a lot of trips to the post office or the UPS store with returns!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! Which is good news/bads news… I get sucked into looking at items on line, and that can be a slippery slope. On the other hand, I've learned (the hard way) that it really doesn't work for me to buy clothes on line, especially since I've lost weight. So I don't do that any more, which is saving me a lot of disappointments, and is saving Mr. PG a lot of trips to the post office or the UPS store with returns!


It is such a gamble to buy clothes online unless it the same thing as something you already own except in a different color. I hate returning so sometimes I'll keep stuff I don't really like.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


I’m so sorry. I hope everything resolves easily and that you are in a better place soon. 


Annabel Lee said:


> You know what, though? Even before all those discounts (well done, by the way!), a bag that makes you literally stop in your tracks is EXACTLY the kind of purchase that makes sense. Something you absolutely love that you can use is 100% a win.
> 
> 
> I keep a wishlist--it keeps me accountable in terms of only buying what I need. If I like something but it doesn't have a place in my closet, I put it on pinterest so I can admire it without actually wanting it.
> 
> My list includes both specific models I'm interested in (LV Speedy 30 in damier ebene) if I've narrowed down my needs enough or just really like a particular style, and general needs (large black tote for traveling).
> 
> I still "go rogue" sometimes (LOL!), but I also put my overall handbag collection goals on that wishlist to help curb that.
> 
> 
> MSD, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope it gets settled soon.


Yes!  And the fact that a “regular” bag stopped me - not a special fancy bag - was surprising to me. The box literally just arrived. I’m going to open and share!  Hope it’s love! 


whateve said:


> I'm not too organized when it comes to buying. I don't make lists. There are some things that I decide I want and then start actively looking for. These are usually things I'm looking for on the resale market, so I'm looking for a good price. I don't know 100% that these things will work for me so I want to be able to resell easily if I don't like it. Sometimes I won't be too picky on color as the important thing is to try out the style. Once I know I like the style, I can look again for the perfect color and then I'm willing to pay more.
> 
> Another part of buying is when I just look in stores to see what I like. Sometimes this will result in an impulse buy. I don't live near good shopping so I only have big shopping trips when we travel. I don't like to buy things online unless it is something I'm already familiar with. When on these shopping trips, I usually look at everything available before I make a decision. I feel I have to make the decision while I'm there because it will be a long time before I get back to the store again. Then I feel like the decision is final since I can't come back to return, so I'm usually pretty careful.
> 
> The third buying experience I have is haphazard. This is when I find something special in a thrift store. The price is usually too good to pass up but the item is usually something I never considered before. It is rare that these purchases turn out to be ideal but they are a cheap way to try out a style.


When I hunt for preloved bags, it drives me crazy because I want to  find it exactly as I want it (style, conditions color, etc.) It gets to be an obsession because I can’t just go out and get it - the time factor keeps it building in my mind. You seem to have a much more sane approach. Lol! 





ElainePG said:


> Me, too! Which is good news/bads news… I get sucked into looking at items on line, and that can be a slippery slope. On the other hand, I've learned (the hard way) that it really doesn't work for me to buy clothes on line, especially since I've lost weight. So I don't do that any more, which is saving me a lot of disappointments, and is saving Mr. PG a lot of trips to the post office or the UPS store with returns!


 I have such a low hit rate on buying clothes online that I try to avoid it. I don’t know how people do it. I hate returning items so the uncertainty on fit typically keeps me out of the online marketplace unless it’s accessories or sometimes shoes.


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks ladies for sending your hugs and concern.  Means a lot to me.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> On a humbug, I went to the higher end mall in my town today - only brands like Hermes, Dior, Cartier, etc. I never do that. So why in the world today???  Anyway, after lurking my favorite brands’ stores, I ended up with three more items on my Pinterest to be considered list - a jewelry piece, a bag I don’t hardly need and of all things, a watch I’m _not_ a watch girl but, I can’t get the watch off the brain.
> 
> Once again I see: the best way to keep from buying is to stay out of the stores. Duh!
> 
> I’m really at a point where I don’t crave things like I used to. I’ve scratched the itch on every category I care about. And, I own 90% of the things I could possibly want. (Not all the things I could like  but, things I actually want.) And, while I’m not a minimalist, I don’t like owning anything I don’t actively use - from furs to toothpicks.  So, that necessarily puts an upper limit on quantities in any category. For example with bags. I can’t own 200 bags because I can’t use 200 bags regularly with only 365 days in a year.
> 
> But, the temptation of shiny, new _whatevers_ is real. I’m glad I have a set wish list in spendy categories like jewelry and bags to keep me somewhat honest and stop the impulse purchases.
> 
> I know nothing I said is new insight to any of us. But, it helps me to restate the obvious at times so I don’t go off the wagon.
> 
> I’m getting some very nice presents for my bday and XMas. So I’m telling myself to chill out and enjoy these before I go lusting for the next thing.





dcooney4 said:


> I find it hard when I am trapped in due to severe weather and start surfing on my computer.





Cookiefiend said:


> Ugh - I understand.
> I find it helps if I take a day like that and spend it cleaning and polishing my purses or shoes, or organizing my closet. Sometimes looking at and handling the things I have, eases that feeling a bit.
> (Gray and ugly today, I just polished my Gucci Padlock and the shoes I wore in the slush last night)



Brilliant ideas, remove the temptation by staying away from the shops and do housework and minimising to keep off the online shopping.........easier said than done though.  I guess that's the whole idea of shopping our closets.

I discovered KonMari recently and spent ages watching Maria Kondo. My drawers and cupboards have all had a make over and I never put anything away until it's folded properly I can't quite make myself empty the contents of my wardrobe onto the bed but maybe in January I'll give it a go


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> The key with metallics is in getting the right shade, material and size - even more so than with other colors. This is for two reasons.  The first is practical. Poorly done metallics can show wear quickly. The color rubs or flakes off making the bag look a mess. Happily, none of my current metallic bags seem to be at risk for this and I’ve used them all quite a bit. The second reason is that the wrong color can be too “loud” and give off a badly aging Vegas showgirl / cougar vibe. Lol!
> 
> That being said, I’m a HUGE fan of metallic bags!!!!  I currently own three - Gold New Medium Boy, Silver Dior Diorama and silver Fendi floral tube WOC.
> 
> Here is the Diorama you mentioned considering. I HATE losing money on bag resale with the heat of a thousand suns. BUT! I happily bought this bag full retail when I was last in Paris. I wear this bag e-ver-y where. Here is a picture I took when I was at the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4617030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired the bag with jeans, silver sparkly flat sandals and a multi colored one shoulder blue top that has a sparkly silver band on the “bare” shoulder. The outfit was cute casual and the bag didn’t look out of place at all. So I’d vote that if you want this bag, go for it!
> 
> I’d also vote for the Chanel. I have a pearly grey medium Chanel flap that reads slightly metallic in certain lights. It’s also one of my most beloved bags.
> 
> If you wear a lot of silver or white gold, I’d go for a silver bag first. You are used to that color range so I think you could incorporate it easily into your wardrobe.
> 
> The dark gold Chanel WOC actually would have made “sense” for my wardrobe because all my yellow gold is 18k which is a little richer than the 14k typical for the US. For people who wear 22k/24k it would be an even better sartorial choice.  But, visually, with my outfits, I just like a lighter gold bag for now. That may change as styles change.   So, the hunt continues!
> 
> (edit:  yes I returned both bags! So, no issues)



 Yes this is the Diorama    I'm drooling, it's heart stopping, I am so very jealous    I've been lusting after this since I saw a girl on the train with one and I just knew I had to have it  I rarely see designer bags in my home town or there abouts, very, very occasionally I'll spot a Mulberry or LV. This is the first Dior I've seen within 35 miles of home and my heart skipped several beats.

I know where there was one available but my biggest problem is talking Mr M round   I've got nil brownie points left after buying three Chanels but a Dior when I've still got one out for sale for £1.5k less than I paid, .  Is really rubbing salt into the wounds, especially as I only used it for a few weeks. I'll have to bide my time  but I'm not holding my breath. 

Of course they can only devalue if you try to sell them, your's is a keeper? I doubt such a beauty will ever price drop.

They are both beautiful bags and your styling of the Diorama sounds fantastic. I mainly wear yellow gold but do mix it up quite a bit. I also have my small Boy in irredesant beige caviar so for me I desperately need silver metallic


----------



## jbags07

Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.

I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.

Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.
........................

I am glad my compliment made you feel good    And i meant what i said, plus previous posts of yours helped me  see things too in my shopping behavior/patterns that i need/want to change. Your ability to transform your approach, and sharing the journey with us here, is so helpful and so very appreciated. I hope in 3-4 years time, like you mentioned, i too can transform my habits. I think i am now where you used to be, except even worse lol. I am around the age now my mom was at when she fell ill and we lost her....in her 30s/40s, she loved to shop and was in perpetual buying mode. Those were formative years for me. She was 48 when she got sick and 50 when she died....and never got to experience life after kids were grown...and her ‘hobby’ while we were growing was shopping....i feel like i am stuck in a perpetual buying mode... ..instead of enjoying what i have, on to the next thing.....this also precludes me from being careful and selective....and the merry go round continues....as you said, the hassle of buying/selling cycle!  And less stuff, better stuff, stuff you love, results in so much less chaos, clutter, stress....so i hope i can reach the place you’ve landed....its an inspiring goal   Somehow i need to break that shopping/hoarding mode that was kind of ingrained in me.....and my relationship never evolved from that point with my mom, so that needs to be worked out too....

Glad u returned the chevron rather then settling!  Wait for the right bag....keep moving foward....

I think its wonderful Mr Sparkle is so helpful, and encourages you to wait for what you really want. That kind of support is priceless. My DH is very sweet but has no clue with helping me .....when i ask if he likes something, he always responds...do you like it?     Lol.....


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> Colorful(ish) cashmere sweaters over plain pants (or in my case, sometimes nice jeans) with a scarf is my go-to look from September through April out here on the coast! Comfy-cozy, easy, and it looks as though I've put a lot more effort into it than I actually have.
> I've seen your selfies on some of the scarf threads, and I think it's a look that works beautifully on you.


I-think this look is so classic, and also so comfortable....


----------



## jbags07

dcooney4 said:


> I find it hard when I am trapped in due to severe weather and start surfing on my computer.



+1


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Ugh - I understand.
> I find it helps if I take a day like that and spend it cleaning and polishing my purses or shoes, or organizing my closet. Sometimes looking at and handling the things I have, eases that feeling a bit.
> (Gray and ugly today, I just polished my Gucci Padlock and the shoes I wore in the slush last night)



What a great idea


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> I'll definitely wear the Gucci Padlock and the Proenza Schouler PS Courier.
> The Gucci with a darling silver sequined skirt, slim fitting white T with a satin collar, and a navy tweedy short jacket, black heels. Last time I wore this I wore the Onde de Chic mousseline.
> The PS with skinny black pants, cream silk blouse with embroidered collar, and black leather jacket, black heels. I might wear the Sabina Savage scarf, The Panther and the Flamingo with this because it's light and sheer and i LOVE the panther's eyes!



Sounds lovely!


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> I'm carrying my Gucci Queen Margaret. It's festive, it holds enough (we're going to a concert, not a party, so a clutch won't work), and… red!
> View attachment 4618240


Gorgeous bag and so perfect for the holidays!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I recently lost a lot of weight that I'd like to keep off. First from an accident and then from being sick. My appetite has returned so now I'm worried it will come back.


Very sorry to hear about your accident and illness. Hope you are doing much better now


----------



## Cookiefiend

jbags07 said:


> What a great idea





jbags07 said:


> Sounds lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> I know we’re all working to be more mindful of (or even ban) our purchases.
> 
> So, I’m curious. How do you approach possible buying? Do you have a detailed plan of acquisition with a list of specific models and target dates? Are you looking to fill certain usage gaps like big tote or casual WOC but don’t have a specific model in mind? Are you working without a plan and simply evaluating each bag as it crosses your fancy?  Are you still impulsive and struggling to contain buying? Other?
> 
> Please share your perspective and any insight on working / not working. _And no worries, no matter how haphazard or out of control you feel, most of us have been there and are here for support. Or if you are super rigid and disciplined that’s ok too! No criticism. _
> 
> For me, I have a specific list of types of bags (not specific models) I need. I’ve developed this list from tracking each time I want to wear a bag I don’t have on my closet. In the last couple years, I’ve gotten good at not going outside my well thought out list.  (After years of buying and selling like a manic cuckoo bird. Lol!)
> 
> In full transparency, however, I’m “helped” with this as Mr. S buys me at least one bag a year that’s a surprise indulgence. So, I don’t feel the “pain” of being super disciplined.  Kinda knowing a surprise will come my way at some point helps me be “good” and not go rogue.



Wonderful to have that to look foward to every year, a special surprise bag,  and extra special knowing Mr Sparkle picked it out for you ....the love and meaning attached to the bag is priceless....

Approach?  Hmmmm. I surf my various sites, i see things i like, i buy. So, a very  bad approach   There are a few bags i would love to add. Because i found i really like the styles.  But i need to ban myself from buying for awhile, start listing more bags, and once i’ve cleared more out, really get ruthless about not keeping bags that don’t work for me (hard for me to let go of bags i like, and all the bags still new with tags, knowing i might sell for 30% of what i paid).  And then try to track bag usage like many of you do, and really analyze my needs before i buy. 

I know i want to find more mini Venetas, these are great bags for me. Black, and a couple of colored ones.  They pop up sporadically so if i see one i like thats in good condition i will permit myself to buy them. Would like to add a couple of medium Venetas too.  

And i would like to add a few more Ferragamo's, in several styles ....that i would prefer over some bags i currently have.... will try to eliminate at least 25 bags before i bring any new ones in at this point though.....

This is my plan. Will be interested to read the various approaches you all are Taking!


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


So sorry to hear this, and i hope everything will work out for you


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I'm at least 3 hours away from decent shopping.



+1.  And so i do it all online.


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> I'm so sorry *hugs*
> 
> My house was completely flooded twice in a year from burst pipes (and I live on the top of a mountain FGS). If it wasn't for kind neighbours lending us their pump to get the water out fast and spell of sunny days after we'd still be drying out.
> 
> We've _just_ re-plastered but things are still not back to normal.
> 
> I hope your situation resolves satisfactorily, I know that it can feel very lonely and scary at such a time.



So sorry to hear this...this also happened to us twice in our previous home....so i know how awful it is to go through..... sending you hugs


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I recently lost a lot of weight that I'd like to keep off. First from an accident and then from being sick. My appetite has returned so now I'm worried it will come back.


I’m sorry to hear about your accident and illness. Wishing you all the best for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Something not good happened to me, well to my house, early December (I’m not ready to talk about it though) and this has kept me from both B&M and online shopping because I am just not in the mood.  Plus I have had unexpected expenses following the incident.  So I really am safe from shopping, at least for now.


Dear msd I am sorry to hear about your misfortune. Best wishes on recovering a sense of calm after your incident.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I'm so sorry *hugs*
> 
> My house was completely flooded twice in a year from burst pipes (and I live on the top of a mountain FGS). If it wasn't for kind neighbours lending us their pump to get the water out fast and spell of sunny days after we'd still be drying out.
> 
> We've _just_ re-plastered but things are still not back to normal.
> 
> I hope your situation resolves satisfactorily, I know that it can feel very lonely and scary at such a time.


Dear papertiger, that is absolutely awful. I can’t believe twice in one year. I hope you were able to recover your most precious items. Good luck with the repairs. Hugs to you, too.


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.
> 
> I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.
> ........................
> 
> I am glad my compliment made you feel good    And i meant what i said, plus previous posts of yours helped me  see things too in my shopping behavior/patterns that i need/want to change. Your ability to transform your approach, and sharing the journey with us here, is so helpful and so very appreciated. I hope in 3-4 years time, like you mentioned, i too can transform my habits. I think i am now where you used to be, except even worse lol. I am around the age now my mom was at when she fell ill and we lost her....in her 30s/40s, she loved to shop and was in perpetual buying mode. Those were formative years for me. She was 48 when she got sick and 50 when she died....and never got to experience life after kids were grown...and her ‘hobby’ while we were growing was shopping....i feel like i am stuck in a perpetual buying mode... ..instead of enjoying what i have, on to the next thing.....this also precludes me from being careful and selective....and the merry go round continues....as you said, the hassle of buying/selling cycle!  And less stuff, better stuff, stuff you love, results in so much less chaos, clutter, stress....so i hope i can reach the place you’ve landed....its an inspiring goal   Somehow i need to break that shopping/hoarding mode that was kind of ingrained in me.....and my relationship never evolved from that point with my mom, so that needs to be worked out too....
> 
> Glad u returned the chevron rather then settling!  Wait for the right bag....keep moving foward....
> 
> I think its wonderful Mr Sparkle is so helpful, and encourages you to wait for what you really want. That kind of support is priceless. My DH is very sweet but has no clue with helping me .....when i ask if he likes something, he always responds...do you like it?     Lol.....


I love this thread, and am committing to participate in the 2020 version. I don't have a DH to help/hinder/enable/criticize/support/ignore/fund me, so I rely on you all!  (well, not for the funding part, unless you really want to ).


----------



## momasaurus

I rarely have vivid dreams that I remember, but last night I dreamed that I met @papertiger, and her home was beautifully decorated and filled with gorgeous individual quirky and lovely pieces, very colorful and inspiring. So....whatever that means!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I rarely have vivid dreams that I remember, but last night I dreamed that I met @papertiger, and her home was beautifully decorated and filled with gorgeous individual quirky and lovely pieces, very colorful and inspiring. So....whatever that means!



   

Thank you everybody XXXXX


----------



## Mulberrygal

momasaurus said:


> I love this thread, and am committing to participate in the 2020 version. I don't have a DH to help/hinder/enable/criticize/support/ignore/fund me, so I rely on you all!  (well, not for the funding part, unless you really want to ).



Ha, ha momasaurus, my DH does all of those thing  he could be better with the funding but I can't really complain.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Does anyone own bags they've never used or clothing/accessories with tags on?

I've been really bad in the past, buying clothing especially, hanging it up and then never wearing  I've taken myself in hand this year and I didn't buy any new clothing that wasn't a replacement, (clothing not shoes) I've sold off all my items with tags and moved on most that I don't wear.

I do however still have 4 bags I've never used  this is bad, right? I know I should move them on or use them 

Do you all use every bag you own?


----------



## momasaurus

Mulberrygal said:


> Ha, ha momasaurus, my DH does all of those thing  he could be better with the funding but I can't really complain.


----------



## momasaurus

Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone own bags they've never used or clothing/accessories with tags on?
> 
> I've been really bad in the past, buying clothing especially, hanging it up and then never wearing  I've taken myself in hand this year and I didn't buy any new clothing that wasn't a replacement, (clothing not shoes) I've sold off all my items with tags and moved on most that I don't wear.
> 
> I do however still have 4 bags I've never used  this is bad, right? I know I should move them on or use them
> 
> Do you all use every bag you own?


Oh, I imagine we all have clothes with the tags still on.....
I do use every bag I have bought, but I have a weird habit of buying scarves and then taking a loooooong time to finally wear them. Either I walk out of the boutique wearing it, or it lies around the house for months, sometimes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mulberrygal said:


> Brilliant ideas, remove the temptation by staying away from the shops and do housework and minimising to keep off the online shopping.........easier said than done though.  I guess that's the whole idea of shopping our closets.
> 
> I discovered KonMari recently and spent ages watching Maria Kondo. My drawers and cupboards have all had a make over and I never put anything away until it's folded properly I can't quite make myself empty the contents of my wardrobe onto the bed but maybe in January I'll give it a go


I’m typically very neat but when I “Kondo’d” my house, I was shocked at how I still had very neat and organized _extra_ stuff that needed to go. It actually felt like my spirit was lightened after the process. I probably got rid of a third of everything we own.  Now, I give a steely eye to anything and everything that comes in the house. LOL!  So I encourage you to go for it.


Mulberrygal said:


> Yes this is the Diorama    I'm drooling, it's heart stopping, I am so very jealous    I've been lusting after this since I saw a girl on the train with one and I just knew I had to have it  I rarely see designer bags in my home town or there abouts, very, very occasionally I'll spot a Mulberry or LV. This is the first Dior I've seen within 35 miles of home and my heart skipped several beats.
> 
> I know where there was one available but my biggest problem is talking Mr M round   I've got nil brownie points left after buying three Chanels but a Dior when I've still got one out for sale for £1.5k less than I paid, .  Is really rubbing salt into the wounds, especially as I only used it for a few weeks. I'll have to bide my time  but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Of course they can only devalue if you try to sell them, your's is a keeper? I doubt such a beauty will ever price drop.
> 
> They are both beautiful bags and your styling of the Diorama sounds fantastic. I mainly wear yellow gold but do mix it up quite a bit. I also have my small Boy in irredesant beige caviar so for me I desperately need silver metallic


I’m sure I’d lose my shirt if I sold this bag but, I use it enough to where I would feel I had gotten my value out of it if for some bizarro reason I did decide to sell. But, I never will. This is one of the few bags I can say is a forever bag for me.


jbags07 said:


> Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.
> 
> I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.
> ........................
> 
> I am glad my compliment made you feel good    And i meant what i said, plus previous posts of yours helped me  see things too in my shopping behavior/patterns that i need/want to change. Your ability to transform your approach, and sharing the journey with us here, is so helpful and so very appreciated. I hope in 3-4 years time, like you mentioned, i too can transform my habits. I think i am now where you used to be, except even worse lol. I am around the age now my mom was at when she fell ill and we lost her....in her 30s/40s, she loved to shop and was in perpetual buying mode. Those were formative years for me. She was 48 when she got sick and 50 when she died....and never got to experience life after kids were grown...and her ‘hobby’ while we were growing was shopping....i feel like i am stuck in a perpetual buying mode... ..instead of enjoying what i have, on to the next thing.....this also precludes me from being careful and selective....and the merry go round continues....as you said, the hassle of buying/selling cycle!  And less stuff, better stuff, stuff you love, results in so much less chaos, clutter, stress....so i hope i can reach the place you’ve landed....its an inspiring goal   Somehow i need to break that shopping/hoarding mode that was kind of ingrained in me.....and my relationship never evolved from that point with my mom, so that needs to be worked out too....
> 
> Glad u returned the chevron rather then settling!  Wait for the right bag....keep moving foward....
> 
> I think its wonderful Mr Sparkle is so helpful, and encourages you to wait for what you really want. That kind of support is priceless. My DH is very sweet but has no clue with helping me .....when i ask if he likes something, he always responds...do you like it?     Lol.....


I’m sure most of us have buying patterns that we learned from childhood. My parents were very thrifty so I have a hard time buying / going shopping. Most of my bag flipping was from me cheaping out and getting “almost” bags. That cost me more in the long run because I bought more bags since I wasn’t satisfied and I lost money selling them all. So it’s actually less spendy for me to buy the exact bag I want.  I am content and I rarely ever flip them anymore.

We’ll be here to support you in your bag journey!


Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone own bags they've never used or clothing/accessories with tags on?
> 
> I've been really bad in the past, buying clothing especially, hanging it up and then never wearing  I've taken myself in hand this year and I didn't buy any new clothing that wasn't a replacement, (clothing not shoes) I've sold off all my items with tags and moved on most that I don't wear.
> 
> I do however still have 4 bags I've never used  this is bad, right? I know I should move them on or use them
> 
> Do you all use every bag you own?


I’m pretty maniacal on this point. I can’t stand owning a bag (or much of anything else) that I don’t wear or use. It feels like wasted money and opportunity to me. Same with clothes. After my Kondo-ing over the past 3 years, I actually need to rebuild parts of my wardrobe. I might have one item with the tag still on it but, that’s it. (I’m going to go look and make a point of wearing anything still tagged. Lol!)

One thing that is helping me in this arena is I’m really trying to upgrade my wardrobe. Not for the sake of chasing brands (for clothes, I don’t have an affinity towards one or the other) but, so that I buy items with really great quality and better than average style. Also, I’m trying to buy as carefully as I do with my bags - meaning that I only buy to meet already identified needs. That way the items almost have to get worn fairly quickly. For example, I need fall/winter tops, blouses & sweaters. When I have bought one, it’s a sigh of relief because I need it to wear it. Lol!


----------



## whateve

Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone own bags they've never used or clothing/accessories with tags on?
> 
> I've been really bad in the past, buying clothing especially, hanging it up and then never wearing  I've taken myself in hand this year and I didn't buy any new clothing that wasn't a replacement, (clothing not shoes) I've sold off all my items with tags and moved on most that I don't wear.
> 
> I do however still have 4 bags I've never used  this is bad, right? I know I should move them on or use them
> 
> Do you all use every bag you own?


I'm guilty of this. I don't currently have any bags that still have tags, but I have clothing and accessories. If I don't remove the tags and use within a week or two of buying something, I might never. I have sold or donated some of these. Some of the accessories I have no intention of getting rid of, at least not for a long time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment. 

I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!

So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me???? 

I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.

The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!

I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.

The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The hanging brand tag is missing.


Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.


That sucks. I've been eyeing YSL s a possible new brand for me in the future...maybe not.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.


What a disappointment!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I love this thread, and am committing to participate in the 2020 version. I don't have a DH to help/hinder/enable/criticize/support/ignore/fund me, *so I rely on you all!*  (well, not for the funding part, unless you really want to ).


Here we are!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Oh, I imagine we all have clothes with the tags still on.....
> I do use every bag I have bought, *but I have a weird habit of buying scarves and then taking a loooooong time to finally wear them*. Either I walk out of the boutique wearing it, or it lies around the house for months, sometimes.


So glad you said this… I was worried I was the only one! 

I used to think it meant I'd made a mistake. But recently I've found it's more likely that it's the "wrong" season for those particular colors. And if I'm patient, the right time of year will roll around and I'll be able to find the perfect outfit(s) to accommodate it.

Although I've also sent 13 scarves off for consignment in the past 2 years, so mistakes definitely still happen!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.


Yeah.... not so much. That is not cool. I’d be very upset.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.


Oh, @Sparkletastic , how freaking frustrating! And I cannot BELIEVE that Saks even attempted to give you a runaround. I'm glad you finally found a supervisor who kinda sorta tried to make it right(ish). And I'm glad you held firm. 

So you haven't said… what was your final decision? Did you reorder for a March 1 delivery? Or did you tell them to take a long walk off a short pier?


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve had a pretty successful year shopping my own bag collection. Only one purchase and I do live in a city with plenty shopping opportunities so I was really pleased with myself. 

I’ve been really keen on one bag all year and had managed not to buy it. It’s definitely a want not a need but a bag that I’ll use lots over the years. 

My shopping resolve always goes when I’m feeling low. I’ve realised I link purchases to cheering myself up which is not a good thing. A bit of a personal situation arose recently which has been very tricky. 

My DH booked a little city break as we just needed to get away with our family. I’ve ordered the new bag to take away with me. Probably should have waited until the sales but it was on interest free credit in a department store. Can definitely afford it but it’s nice to spread the cost. 

I’ll need to sign up again in 2020 and try even harder!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> So glad you said this… I was worried I was the only one!
> 
> I used to think it meant I'd made a mistake. But recently I've found it's more likely that it's the "wrong" season for those particular colors. And if I'm patient, the right time of year will roll around and I'll be able to find the perfect outfit(s) to accommodate it.
> 
> Although I've also sent 13 scarves off for consignment in the past 2 years, so mistakes definitely still happen!


Sometimes it's because it's the wrong season. Sometimes it's like, "OK, I got that one and now I can relax." But maybe it's actually because I have too many scarves. AAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Katinahat said:


> I’ve had a pretty successful year shopping my own bag collection. Only one purchase and I do live in a city with plenty shopping opportunities so I was really pleased with myself.
> 
> I’ve been really keen on one bag all year and had managed not to buy it. It’s definitely a want not a need but a bag that I’ll use lots over the years.
> 
> My shopping resolve always goes when I’m feeling low. I’ve realised I link purchases to cheering myself up which is not a good thing. A bit of a personal situation arose recently which has been very tricky.
> 
> My DH booked a little city break as we just needed to get away with our family. I’ve ordered the new bag to take away with me. Probably should have waited until the sales but it was on interest free credit in a department store. Can definitely afford it but it’s nice to spread the cost.
> 
> I’ll need to sign up again in 2020 and try even harder!


I don't really think there is a cure to shopping to cheer ourselves up. It's a reality. And it's best if the purchases are within reason. In your case, the bag is something you said you would use a lot. And you resisted random shopping all year long. So, I think you did pretty well here. I hope the bag brings lots of joy!


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.


Ugh so frustration! Glad they let you simply return and paid for the shipping. I had this happen with other items before and have learned companies can not sent you any parts and you need to return the item and rebuy. It is not customer friendly way of operating.


----------



## Mulberrygal

ElainePG said:


> So glad you said this… I was worried I was the only one!
> 
> I used to think it meant I'd made a mistake. But recently I've found it's more likely that it's the "wrong" season for those particular colors. And if I'm patient, the right time of year will roll around and I'll be able to find the perfect outfit(s) to accommodate it.
> 
> Although I've also sent 13 scarves off for consignment in the past 2 years, so mistakes definitely still happen!





momasaurus said:


> Sometimes it's because it's the wrong season. Sometimes it's like, "OK, I got that one and now I can relax." But maybe it's actually because I have too many scarves. AAAAAHHHHH!!!



 I can definitely relate to having too many scarves. I've been really good this year and haven't bought any  I just couldn't cope with them all but I've no idea how many  is actually too many. I've moved a few on now and will continue to downsize mine


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.



That is really so infuriating for you. Saks sounds like our Harrods where quite a few of us bought bags online and they turn up really bashed about. I remember buying a scarf that arrived with no sewn in tags, for all I know it could have been a fake someone returned. I've never bought online from them since.

I hope you get it sorted out and one turns up quickly for you. I guess at least they've honoured the price but all very frustrating.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I’ve had a pretty successful year shopping my own bag collection. Only one purchase and I do live in a city with plenty shopping opportunities so I was really pleased with myself.
> 
> I’ve been really keen on one bag all year and had managed not to buy it. It’s definitely a want not a need but a bag that I’ll use lots over the years.
> 
> My shopping resolve always goes when I’m feeling low. I’ve realised I link purchases to cheering myself up which is not a good thing. A bit of a personal situation arose recently which has been very tricky.
> 
> My DH booked a little city break as we just needed to get away with our family. I’ve ordered the new bag to take away with me. Probably should have waited until the sales but it was on interest free credit in a department store. Can definitely afford it but it’s nice to spread the cost.
> 
> I’ll need to sign up again in 2020 and try even harder!


I think you did great this year! You've thought about this bag for a long time so it wasn't an impulse decision.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Katinahat said:


> I’ve had a pretty successful year shopping my own bag collection. Only one purchase and I do live in a city with plenty shopping opportunities so I was really pleased with myself.
> 
> I’ve been really keen on one bag all year and had managed not to buy it. It’s definitely a want not a need but a bag that I’ll use lots over the years.
> 
> My shopping resolve always goes when I’m feeling low. I’ve realised I link purchases to cheering myself up which is not a good thing. A bit of a personal situation arose recently which has been very tricky.
> 
> My DH booked a little city break as we just needed to get away with our family. I’ve ordered the new bag to take away with me. Probably should have waited until the sales but it was on interest free credit in a department store. Can definitely afford it but it’s nice to spread the cost.
> 
> I’ll need to sign up again in 2020 and try even harder!



Oh very well down indeed  Thats a brilliant reailt. What is the bag you've purchased, is it the on you've wanted all year? It's lovely to take a new or special bag with you for a city break

Have a great time. I love city breaks. Where are you off to?


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh very well down indeed  Thats a brilliant reailt. What is the bag you've purchased, is it the on you've wanted all year? It's lovely to take a new or special bag with you for a city break
> 
> Have a great time. I love city breaks. Where are you off to?



Thank you!

It’s a Mulberry Lily black glossy goat with silver hardware. My DH gave me an oak NVT Lily for Christmas last year and I love it’s size, style and simplicity. Mulberry have such gorgeous leather. I wanted the same bag but in black for greater versatility and for winter evenings. It’s just arrived and it is stunning.

We are off to London for new year. Sights, shows and shopping the sales. Can’t wait and it will be lovely to carry my new bag.


----------



## Katinahat

momasaurus said:


> I don't really think there is a cure to shopping to cheer ourselves up. It's a reality. And it's best if the purchases are within reason. In your case, the bag is something you said you would use a lot. And you resisted random shopping all year long. So, I think you did pretty well here. I hope the bag brings lots of joy!


Glad to hear it’s not just me! Thanks.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Oh, @Sparkletastic , how freaking frustrating! And I cannot BELIEVE that Saks even attempted to give you a runaround. I'm glad you finally found a supervisor who kinda sorta tried to make it right(ish). And I'm glad you held firm.
> 
> So you haven't said… what was your final decision? Did you reorder for a March 1 delivery? Or did you tell them to take a long walk off a short pier?


I am returning the bag tomorrow and haven’t decided if I want to reorder. I really like the bag but, honestly, this has put me off it a bit. You might remember I have a black on black YSL cabas satchel and had issues with the hardware coming apart that YSL HQ said would take 6 months to fix and was snotty in the process of even offering to do so. (I finally sent it to Leather Surgeons who repaired the bag.)  So, I really have to wonder about YSL quality.

And, holding it in my hand, it’s about worth the discounted price. Lol!  It’s very nice but, doesn’t have the same hand feel or craftsmanship that my Diors and older (5-12 yo) Chanels do. 

Add to all this - March will be getting warm in my city. So, I won’t get much use out of it for another 10 months or so. By that time, there may be a different option. I do worry a bit about the LouLou bags being too trendy since they are heavily instagrammed. So I dunno. I’m open to all advice and opinions.   I’m really on the fence.


lynne_ross said:


> Ugh so frustration! Glad they let you simply return and paid for the shipping. I had this happen with other items before and have learned companies can not sent you any parts and you need to return the item and rebuy. It is not customer friendly way of operating.


I didn’t expect them to send the part. But, I don’t understand how a brand new purse comes without a part. Did YSL have poor manufacturing QA? Was it pilfered along the way? (I doubt that because who would steal just a hang tag???)

Premier brand + premier store = I expect better. This wasn’t me freaking out over a microscopic scratch like some on tPF do, goddess love ‘em. Lol!  This was literally missing a part. SMH!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Katinahat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It’s a Mulberry Lily black glossy goat with silver hardware. My DH gave me an oak NVT Lily for Christmas last year and I love it’s size, style and simplicity. Mulberry have such gorgeous leather. I wanted the same bag but in black for greater versatility and for winter evenings. It’s just arrived and it is stunning.
> 
> We are off to London for new year. Sights, shows and shopping the sales. Can’t wait and it will be lovely to carry my new bag.



Lovely bag   I love the Mulberry Lily and have two, like you say they are a really lovely size and very practical. I like the added flexibility of wearing x body if needed. 

Your city break to London sounds great, enjoy the show and dont forget to let us know what you buy in the sales.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Mulberrygal said:


> Does anyone own bags they've never used or clothing/accessories with tags on?
> 
> I've been really bad in the past, buying clothing especially, hanging it up and then never wearing  I've taken myself in hand this year and I didn't buy any new clothing that wasn't a replacement, (clothing not shoes) I've sold off all my items with tags and moved on most that I don't wear.
> 
> I do however still have 4 bags I've never used  this is bad, right? I know I should move them on or use them
> 
> Do you all use every bag you own?


I definitely have clothes/accessories with the tags on! I do a lot of season-end sale shopping, so I often have new things that are off-season, just waiting for that weather to roll around again. And I'll "pre-order" for events I know I have coming up, such as a trip or wedding or something where I don't already have anything suitable in my closet. Bags are rare me for to keep new, though, unless it's something specialized like an evening clutch. 



Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.



That is so infuriating, and I can't believe they're not doing more to make it right for you. I really like YSL, but that aftercare experience isn't promising, and my only in-depth in-store experience wasn't great, so I get your hesitation with the brand. However, the lost tag could easily be a Saks issue (if it was on the floor, if it didn't come attached, if it was taken for cleaning, etc.)

I can't remember if you like Prada, but have you seen their lights out collection? Everything is black on black:

https://www.prada.com/us/en/pradasphere/special-projects/prada-lights-out.html


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

“Shopping behavior Improvement” is definitely on my 2020 resolution list. Santa won’t be coming to my house to reward recent shopping craziness that is tooooo typical.

So....to the confessional....I began recently to think about trying an Evie GM, in very practical terms, a pre-owned one to see if I even liked it, conservative—brown leather, even Amazonia, asked a knowledgeable friend to watch for one in the $1,000-1,200 range.

But I also made the mistake of continuing to look myself, and then I lost my mind when I discovered Evelyne PM vibratos on evilBay. Did get additional good advice from several sources on these 18-19 yo bags, considered the “reasonable” decision on one with issues but still less expensive restored than “the one.”

But, But....”the one” needed to come to my house! It’s the better “investment,” right? And it is beautiful, though arrived unexpectedly stinky (more on that in the ebay sellers discussion thread) and a trip through reconditioning is warranted next year.  For now, just gaze on her beauty....and don’t inhale through your nose.


----------



## whateve

Jbizzybeetle said:


> “Shopping behavior Improvement” is definitely on my 2020 resolution list. Santa won’t be coming to my house to reward recent shopping craziness that is tooooo typical.
> 
> So....to the confessional....I began recently to think about trying an Evie GM, in very practical terms, a pre-owned one to see if I even liked it, conservative—brown leather, even Amazonia, asked a knowledgeable friend to watch for one in the $1,000-1,200 range.
> 
> But I also made the mistake of continuing to look myself, and then I lost my mind when I discovered Evelyne PM vibratos on evilBay. Did get additional good advice from several sources on these 18-19 yo bags, considered the “reasonable” decision on one with issues but still less expensive restored than “the one.”
> 
> But, But....”the one” needed to come to my house! It’s the better “investment,” right? And it is beautiful, though arrived unexpectedly stinky (more on that in the ebay sellers discussion thread) and a trip through reconditioning is warranted next year.  For now, just gaze on her beauty....and don’t inhale through your nose.
> View attachment 4621783


She is beautiful!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

whateve said:


> She is beautiful!


Thank you! Oh, wow, I get your Wishlist, too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jbizzybeetle said:


> “Shopping behavior Improvement” is definitely on my 2020 resolution list. Santa won’t be coming to my house to reward recent shopping craziness that is tooooo typical.
> 
> So....to the confessional....I began recently to think about trying an Evie GM, in very practical terms, a pre-owned one to see if I even liked it, conservative—brown leather, even Amazonia, asked a knowledgeable friend to watch for one in the $1,000-1,200 range.
> 
> But I also made the mistake of continuing to look myself, and then I lost my mind when I discovered Evelyne PM vibratos on evilBay. Did get additional good advice from several sources on these 18-19 yo bags, considered the “reasonable” decision on one with issues but still less expensive restored than “the one.”
> 
> But, But....”the one” needed to come to my house! It’s the better “investment,” right? And it is beautiful, though arrived unexpectedly stinky (more on that in the ebay sellers discussion thread) and a trip through reconditioning is warranted next year.  For now, just gaze on her beauty....and don’t inhale through your nose.
> View attachment 4621783


Glad you found it! Very unique!!! 

And LOL! on stinkiness. Are you going to send to Hermes for reconditioning or DIY? I got a stinky bag once (very heavy perfume) and had to work at it but the smell eventually came out.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jbizzybeetle said:


> “Shopping behavior Improvement” is definitely on my 2020 resolution list. Santa won’t be coming to my house to reward recent shopping craziness that is tooooo typical.
> 
> So....to the confessional....I began recently to think about trying an Evie GM, in very practical terms, a pre-owned one to see if I even liked it, conservative—brown leather, even Amazonia, asked a knowledgeable friend to watch for one in the $1,000-1,200 range.
> 
> But I also made the mistake of continuing to look myself, and then I lost my mind when I discovered Evelyne PM vibratos on evilBay. Did get additional good advice from several sources on these 18-19 yo bags, considered the “reasonable” decision on one with issues but still less expensive restored than “the one.”
> 
> But, But....”the one” needed to come to my house! It’s the better “investment,” right? And it is beautiful, though arrived unexpectedly stinky (more on that in the ebay sellers discussion thread) and a trip through reconditioning is warranted next year.  For now, just gaze on her beauty....and don’t inhale through your nose.
> View attachment 4621783


hahaha - lost your mind 
I get it totally! It's a darling bag! 

I know that @docride has a product that is specifically for mold, it's only for leather though - not for suede. So you'll be able to use it inside the bag but not outside. She's a leather genius though and will hopefully be able to help!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I am returning the bag tomorrow and haven’t decided if I want to reorder. I really like the bag but, honestly, this has put me off it a bit. You might remember I have a black on black YSL cabas satchel and had issues with the hardware coming apart that YSL HQ said would take 6 months to fix and was snotty in the process of even offering to do so. (I finally sent it to Leather Surgeons who repaired the bag.)  So, I really have to wonder about YSL quality.
> 
> And, holding it in my hand, it’s about worth the discounted price. Lol!  It’s very nice but, doesn’t have the same hand feel or craftsmanship that my Diors and older (5-12 yo) Chanels do.
> 
> Add to all this - March will be getting warm in my city. So, I won’t get much use out of it for another 10 months or so. By that time, there may be a different option. I do worry a bit about the LouLou bags being too trendy since they are heavily instagrammed. So I dunno. I’m open to all advice and opinions.   I’m really on the fence.
> I didn’t expect them to send the part. But, I don’t understand how a brand new purse comes without a part. Did YSL have poor manufacturing QA? Was it pilfered along the way? (I doubt that because who would steal just a hang tag???)
> 
> Premier brand + premier store = I expect better. This wasn’t me freaking out over a microscopic scratch like some on tPF do, goddess love ‘em. Lol!  This was literally missing a part. SMH!


Hrmmmm - my thoughts are that you don't love it. 
And you know what that means - you shouldn't keep it! 
You're already worried about the quality, have already had problems with another YSL bag, you feel like you have a short window to wear it in… all of this equals = it should go back.
Just my .02 of course!


----------



## Annabel Lee

jbags07 said:


> Your compliment means more than you know. Ask anyone who has seen my comments on tPF (say 3-4 years ago) and they will say the hallmark of my behavior was settling for something almost good enough and then going back into the sell and re-buy cycle. It was painful. Making that mistake literally over 100 times (I’ve sold over 150 bags) finally semi-cured me. It’s just too much hassle to have a back that doesn’t work well and then having to sell / rehome it.
> 
> I was a hair away from keeping the chevron Chanel. It was pristine preloved with all the extras (box, etc.) but I knew that I wouldn’t be happy with it when I wear white or light colors. The aged hardware just makes it too heavy. So I grabbed myself by the neck and returned it.
> 
> Mr. Sparkle is a great help here. He wants better for me than I want for myself. So he will ask me the tough questions and help (push LOL!) me to get what will really make me happy.  This is a new dynamic. When I was in the throes of working and child rearing I didn’t have 5 minutes to consider my wardrobe. Now, that the kids are adults and all we have is work and fun, we have the time to do fun things like try on clothes for each other. I really like it.
> ........................
> 
> I am glad my compliment made you feel good    And i meant what i said, plus previous posts of yours helped me  see things too in my shopping behavior/patterns that i need/want to change. Your ability to transform your approach, and sharing the journey with us here, is so helpful and so very appreciated. I hope in 3-4 years time, like you mentioned, i too can transform my habits. I think i am now where you used to be, except even worse lol. I am around the age now my mom was at when she fell ill and we lost her....in her 30s/40s, she loved to shop and was in perpetual buying mode. Those were formative years for me. She was 48 when she got sick and 50 when she died....and never got to experience life after kids were grown...and her ‘hobby’ while we were growing was shopping....i feel like i am stuck in a perpetual buying mode... ..instead of enjoying what i have, on to the next thing.....this also precludes me from being careful and selective....and the merry go round continues....as you said, the hassle of buying/selling cycle!  And less stuff, better stuff, stuff you love, results in so much less chaos, clutter, stress....so i hope i can reach the place you’ve landed....its an inspiring goal   Somehow i need to break that shopping/hoarding mode that was kind of ingrained in me.....and my relationship never evolved from that point with my mom, so that needs to be worked out too....
> 
> Glad u returned the chevron rather then settling!  Wait for the right bag....keep moving foward....
> 
> I think its wonderful Mr Sparkle is so helpful, and encourages you to wait for what you really want. That kind of support is priceless. My DH is very sweet but has no clue with helping me .....when i ask if he likes something, he always responds...do you like it?     Lol.....



This was really insightful, @jbags07. I'm really impressed with your self-awareness--I think it's easier than we realize to do things we perceive as normal for us without ever digging into the "why" behind it.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sparkletastic said:


> Glad you found it! Very unique!!!
> 
> And LOL! on stinkiness. Are you going to send to Hermes for reconditioning or DIY? I got a stinky bag once (very heavy perfume) and had to work at it but the smell eventually came out.


Thank you! Sending to @docride 2020 for rehab, some strip areas need to be reglued, as well as cleaning, conditioning, de-stinking.


----------



## sexycombover

I bought 5 bags in 5 months (in my defense, I sold 3!) and realized I have a problem. Hahahaha. I also realized I gravitate towards the same silhouettes and colours. So now I need to remind myself when I covet a new bag that "hey, this looks like my ______".

My other problem is I have a weakness to good deals/sales and I also stress shop. 

Stay strong, ladies!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Hrmmmm - my thoughts are that you don't love it.
> And you know what that means - you shouldn't keep it!
> You're already worried about the quality, have already had problems with another YSL bag, you feel like you have a short window to wear it in… all of this equals = it should go back.
> Just my .02 of course!


This one is definitely going back today. I’m just puzzling over whether to buy a replacement. It certainly fills a need and I’ve wanted a camera bag for a while. But, perhaps I’d be better of waiting for a different bag from a brand I can trust a bit more.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> This one is definitely going back today. I’m just puzzling over whether to buy a replacement. It certainly fills a need and I’ve wanted a camera bag for a while. But, perhaps I’d be better of waiting for a different bag from a brand I can trust a bit more.


I’ve considered a camera bag, even told Mr Cookie that I might like the Gucci Disco in black for Christmas.... but then I thought a bit more, remembered it doesn’t have a top handle and I *really* like a top handle, and said “Nope - changed my mind!”
He looked at me like I had lost my mind (yes), and I said “Ohmigoodness you didn’t just buy one did you!?!”  
(He hadn’t, but that was a close call! )


----------



## muchstuff

sexycombover said:


> I bought 5 bags in 5 months (in my defense, I sold 3!) and realized I have a problem. Hahahaha. I also realized I gravitate towards the same silhouettes and colours. So now I need to remind myself when I covet a new bag that "hey, this looks like my ______".
> 
> My other problem is I have a weakness to good deals/sales and I also stress shop.
> 
> Stay strong, ladies!


I bought four in the last three weeks...


----------



## sexycombover

muchstuff said:


> I bought four in the last three weeks...



The thing is though, if I keep this up, my child will be featured on those commercials where they play Sarah Maclachlan songs.


----------



## muchstuff

sexycombover said:


> The thing is though, if I keep this up, my child will be featured on those commercials where they play Sarah Maclachlan songs.


----------



## muchstuff

sexycombover said:


> The thing is though, if I keep this up, my child will be featured on those commercials where they play Sarah Maclachlan songs.


Still laughing.


----------



## Kimbashop

sexycombover said:


> The thing is though, if I keep this up, my child will be featured on those commercials where they play Sarah Maclachlan songs.



best quip ever!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I want to share one of my bday prezzies from Mr. S.
> 
> Lady Dior microcannage WOC in champagne calfskin. So, incredibly pretty!
> View attachment 4615252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S has decided he likes me in Dior, Fendi & Gucci which you can tell from his presents. In fact the only clothes he will buy for me anymore are from Dior, Fendi or Gucci (or Nike).  For some reason, he always has despised (and seems always will despise) all things Chanel. From the first time I bought anything C, he declared it old lady wear. Oh well, I like it. Lol!!


Happy (belated) Bday, Spark! hope you had a blast!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Bday Dear @ElainePG !!
Hope you have a great day and a great fun!


----------



## More bags

sexycombover said:


> The thing is though, if I keep this up, my child will be featured on those commercials where they play Sarah Maclachlan songs.


Love it!


----------



## momasaurus

Jbizzybeetle said:


> “Shopping behavior Improvement” is definitely on my 2020 resolution list. Santa won’t be coming to my house to reward recent shopping craziness that is tooooo typical.
> 
> So....to the confessional....I began recently to think about trying an Evie GM, in very practical terms, a pre-owned one to see if I even liked it, conservative—brown leather, even Amazonia, asked a knowledgeable friend to watch for one in the $1,000-1,200 range.
> 
> But I also made the mistake of continuing to look myself, and then I lost my mind when I discovered Evelyne PM vibratos on evilBay. Did get additional good advice from several sources on these 18-19 yo bags, considered the “reasonable” decision on one with issues but still less expensive restored than “the one.”
> 
> But, But....”the one” needed to come to my house! It’s the better “investment,” right? And it is beautiful, though arrived unexpectedly stinky (more on that in the ebay sellers discussion thread) and a trip through reconditioning is warranted next year.  For now, just gaze on her beauty....and don’t inhale through your nose.
> View attachment 4621783


What a cool bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I am returning the bag tomorrow and haven’t decided if I want to reorder. I really like the bag but, honestly, this has put me off it a bit. You might remember I have a black on black YSL cabas satchel and had issues with the hardware coming apart that YSL HQ said would take 6 months to fix and was snotty in the process of even offering to do so. (I finally sent it to Leather Surgeons who repaired the bag.)  So, I really have to wonder about YSL quality.
> 
> And, holding it in my hand, it’s about worth the discounted price. Lol!  It’s very nice but, doesn’t have the same hand feel or craftsmanship that my Diors and older (5-12 yo) Chanels do.
> 
> Add to all this - March will be getting warm in my city. So, I won’t get much use out of it for another 10 months or so. By that time, there may be a different option. I do worry a bit about the LouLou bags being too trendy since they are heavily instagrammed. So I dunno. I’m open to all advice and opinions.   I’m really on the fence.
> I didn’t expect them to send the part. But, I don’t understand how a brand new purse comes without a part. Did YSL have poor manufacturing QA? Was it pilfered along the way? (I doubt that because who would steal just a hang tag???)
> 
> Premier brand + premier store = I expect better. This wasn’t me freaking out over a microscopic scratch like some on tPF do, goddess love ‘em. Lol!  This was literally missing a part. SMH!


I wonder if it is the store not the brand. I have this year received more than one item from online shopping that was either missing parts or even dirty.


----------



## momasaurus

sexycombover said:


> I bought 5 bags in 5 months (in my defense, I sold 3!) and realized I have a problem. Hahahaha. I also realized I gravitate towards the same silhouettes and colours. So now I need to remind myself when I covet a new bag that "hey, this looks like my ______".
> 
> My other problem is I have a weakness to good deals/sales and I also stress shop.
> 
> Stay strong, ladies!


We will have some fun challenges for 2020 to ferret out those duplicates and those bags we just never wear, etc. This thread is so helpful!


----------



## dcooney4

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Thank you! Oh, wow, I get your Wishlist, too!


She is very pretty.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Annabel Lee said:


> I definitely have clothes/accessories with the tags on! I do a lot of season-end sale shopping, so I often have new things that are off-season, just waiting for that weather to roll around again. And I'll "pre-order" for events I know I have coming up, such as a trip or wedding or something where I don't already have anything suitable in my closet. Bags are rare me for to keep new, though, unless it's something specialized like an evening clutch.



Good to know I'm not the only one!  That's just what I used to do I couldn't resist a bargain if it was something i liked and I thought I'd wear for an occasion or as you say different season. I think it's a great idea but for me it just got out of hand, when my son moved out I expanded my wardrobe space and accumulated too much. My weight/size can also fluctuate a size according to how committed I am to healthy eating and things often didn't fit me later  

I needed to change when we decided to downsize our home. It's too big and expensive to run, blah.....blah ..........an ongoing work in progress I've sold, consigned, donated and moved on all clothes with tags, anything that doesn't fit at the moment or I don't wear. I also decided I wouldn't buy anything that I wasn't going to wear that week and only if there was a really good reason why I couldn't wear something I already had 

 Last year was a huge success for me with shopping my own wardrobe and clearing wardrobe space. Then I KonMari'd everything that was left, even DH loved the concept and did his sock drawer  

Now I must commit myself to the rest of my stuff 
2020 for me will be about doing the same with shoes, scarves and bags


----------



## Mulberrygal

sexycombover said:


> I bought 5 bags in 5 months (in my defense, I sold 3!) and realized I have a problem. Hahahaha. I also realized I gravitate towards the same silhouettes and colours. So now I need to remind myself when I covet a new bag that "hey, this looks like my ______".
> 
> My other problem is I have a weakness to good deals/sales and I also stress shop.
> 
> Stay strong, ladies!



Ha, ha, love this, I will try to remember next time I lust after a bag that it looks like my..........." Brill, I think we're all probably all guilty of this. 

What are the five you bought though and the three you sold .............nobody ever seems to mention specifics  Is it so we don't start others lusting and covering more bags 

I bought three bags in the space of three months and I'm still selling bags to make up for it. They were the "only" bags I purchased this year...........I've already sold three, have sent two to consignment and still need to sell more to fill the gapping gap in my finanaces   ........AND I'M STILL LUSTING AFTER THAT     SILVER METALLIC DIOR


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> I know we’re all working to be more mindful of (or even ban) our purchases.
> 
> So, I’m curious. How do you approach possible buying? Do you have a detailed plan of acquisition with a list of specific models and target dates? Are you looking to fill certain usage gaps like big tote or casual WOC but don’t have a specific model in mind? Are you working without a plan and simply evaluating each bag as it crosses your fancy?  Are you still impulsive and struggling to contain buying? Other?
> 
> Please share your perspective and any insight on working / not working. _And no worries, no matter how haphazard or out of control you feel, most of us have been there and are here for support. Or if you are super rigid and disciplined that’s ok too! No criticism. _
> 
> For me, I have a specific list of types of bags (not specific models) I need. I’ve developed this list from tracking each time I want to wear a bag I don’t have on my closet. In the last couple years, I’ve gotten good at not going outside my well thought out list.  (After years of buying and selling like a manic cuckoo bird. Lol!)
> 
> In full transparency, however, I’m “helped” with this as Mr. S buys me at least one bag a year that’s a surprise indulgence. So, I don’t feel the “pain” of being super disciplined.  Kinda knowing a surprise will come my way at some point helps me be “good” and not go rogue.





whateve said:


> I'm not too organized when it comes to buying. I don't make lists. There are some things that I decide I want and then start actively looking for. These are usually things I'm looking for on the resale market, so I'm looking for a good price. I don't know 100% that these things will work for me so I want to be able to resell easily if I don't like it. Sometimes I won't be too picky on color as the important thing is to try out the style. Once I know I like the style, I can look again for the perfect color and then I'm willing to pay more.
> 
> Another part of buying is when I just look in stores to see what I like. Sometimes this will result in an impulse buy. I don't live near good shopping so I only have big shopping trips when we travel. I don't like to buy things online unless it is something I'm already familiar with. When on these shopping trips, I usually look at everything available before I make a decision. I feel I have to make the decision while I'm there because it will be a long time before I get back to the store again. Then I feel like the decision is final since I can't come back to return, so I'm usually pretty careful.
> 
> The third buying experience I have is haphazard. This is when I find something special in a thrift store. The price is usually too good to pass up but the item is usually something I never considered before. It is rare that these purchases turn out to be ideal but they are a cheap way to try out a style.





dcooney4 said:


> I have a similar issue. Any decent malls are well over an hour away.





whateve said:


> I'm at least 3 hours away from decent shopping.





dcooney4 said:


> That is way worse. I would do the same as you living that far. By that the hour and forty five minutes is nothing to my favorite mall.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sparkletastic said:


> I know we’re all working to be more mindful of (or even ban) our purchases.
> 
> So, I’m curious. How do you approach possible buying? Do you have a detailed plan of acquisition with a list of specific models and target dates? Are you looking to fill certain usage gaps like big tote or casual WOC but don’t have a specific model in mind? Are you working without a plan and simply evaluating each bag as it crosses your fancy?
> 
> 
> jbags07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to have that to look foward to every year, a special surprise bag,  and extra special knowing Mr Sparkle picked it out for you ....the love and meaning attached to the bag is priceless....
> 
> Approach?  Hmmmm. I surf my various sites, i see things i like, i buy. So, a very  bad approach   There are a few bags i would love to add. Because i found i really like the styles.  But i need to ban myself from buying for awhile, start listing more bags, and once i’ve cleared more out, really get ruthless about not keeping bags that don’t work for me (hard for me to let go of bags i like, and all the bags still new with tags, knowing i might sell for 30% of what i paid).  And then try to track bag usage like many of you do, and really analyze my needs before i buy.
> 
> I know i want to find more mini Venetas, these are great bags for me. Black, and a couple of colored ones.  They pop up sporadically so if i see one i like thats in good condition i will permit myself to buy them. Would like to add a couple of medium Venetas too.
> 
> And i would like to add a few more Ferragamo's, in several styles ....that i would prefer over some bags i currently have.... will try to eliminate at least 25 bags before i bring any new ones in at this point though.....
> 
> This is my plan. Will be interested to read the various approaches you all are Taking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your perspective and any insight on working / not working. _And no worries, no matter how haphazard or out of control you feel, most of us have been there and are here for support. Or if you are super rigid and disciplined that’s ok too! No criticism. _
> 
> For me, I have a specific list of types of bags (not specific models) I need. I’ve developed this list from tracking each time I want to wear a bag I don’t have on my closet. In the last couple years, I’ve gotten good at not going outside my well thought out list.  (After years of buying and selling like a manic cuckoo bird. Lol!)
> 
> In full transparency, however, I’m “helped” with this as Mr. S buys me at least one bag a year that’s a surprise indulgence. So, I don’t feel the “pain” of being super disciplined.  Kinda knowing a surprise will come my way at some point helps me be “good” and not go rogue.
Click to expand...




whateve said:


> I'm not too organized when it comes to buying. I don't make lists. There are some things that I decide I want and then start actively looking for. These are usually things I'm looking for on the resale market, so I'm looking for a good price. I don't know 100% that these things will work for me so I want to be able to resell easily if I don't like it. Sometimes I won't be too picky on color as the important thing is to try out the style. Once I know I like the style, I can look again for the perfect color and then I'm willing to pay more.
> 
> Another part of buying is when I just look in stores to see what I like. Sometimes this will result in an impulse buy. I don't live near good shopping so I only have big shopping trips when we travel. I don't like to buy things online unless it is something I'm already familiar with. When on these shopping trips, I usually look at everything available before I make a decision. I feel I have to make the decision while I'm there because it will be a long time before I get back to the store again. Then I feel like the decision is final since I can't come back to return, so I'm usually pretty careful.
> 
> The third buying experience I have is haphazard. This is when I find something special in a thrift store. The price is usually too good to pass up but the item is usually something I never considered before. It is rare that these purchases turn out to be ideal but they are a cheap way to try out a style.





jbags07 said:


> Wonderful to have that to look foward to every year, a special surprise bag,  and extra special knowing Mr Sparkle picked it out for you ....the love and meaning attached to the bag is priceless....
> 
> Approach?  Hmmmm. I surf my various sites, i see things i like, i buy. So, a very  bad approach   There are a few bags i would love to add. Because i found i really like the styles.  But i need to ban myself from buying for awhile, start listing more bags, and once i’ve cleared more out, really get ruthless about not keeping bags that don’t work for me (hard for me to let go of bags i like, and all the bags still new with tags, knowing i might sell for 30% of what i paid).  And then try to track bag usage like many of you do, and really analyze my needs before i buy.
> 
> I know i want to find more mini Venetas, these are great bags for me. Black, and a couple of colored ones.  They pop up sporadically so if i see one i like thats in good condition i will permit myself to buy them. Would like to add a couple of medium Venetas too.
> 
> And i would like to add a few more Ferragamo's, in several styles ....that i would prefer over some bags i currently have.... will try to eliminate at least 25 bags before i bring any new ones in at this point though.....
> 
> This is my plan. Will be interested to read the various approaches you all are Taking!



I don't think I've ever really had a detailed plan for buying. I'm definitely more of a


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> This has been a tough day and ends in bag disappointment.
> 
> I finally had a chance to unbox my new bag and a part is missing!!!  I bought this new from Saks. I don’t expect parts of the bag to be AWOL!
> 
> So, I call Saks. They have me send in photos. Um...ok. But I can’t photograph a missing item. Then the rep says that I can send it back and place a new order but no guarantees that I will get the discounted price. Are you flipping kidding me????
> 
> I asked to speak with a supervisor who ultimately agreed to send me a label for the return and to honor the price I paid at re-order. He offered to let me keep the bag if I took $100 off. Yea...so no. Who keeps a new bag with missing parts???? It would look like I’m wearing a fake and be unsaleable.
> 
> The kicker? It’s back ordered and unavailable til MARCH 1!!!!!!!! So even in reordering, I can’t get it any time soon!!!!!!
> 
> I’m so ticked off I could chew nails.
> 
> The bag in question is the YSL Lou Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620680
> 
> The hanging brand tag is missing.
> View attachment 4620679
> 
> Since I’ve had issues with my one and only Saint Laurent bag, this isn’t instilling a lot of confidence in the brand’s quality or quality control.  I gotta say if Chanel or Dior had an available camera bag with this much room and a black on black colorway, I’d punt this bag and spend more to get it.




I am so sorry for this disappointment!  And to have to wait until March!   It is a beautiful bag, i’ve actually been eyeing one myself....how is the quality other than the missing tag?  The black on black is so elegant.....

I received a Ferragamo bag direct from Ferragamo last week, was a disappointment also...it had been a return, arrived with the protective hardware stickers pulled off and crumpled in the box, along with ripped tissue crumpled in the box...  the bag reeked of strong perfume and the metal bow on the front was covered in dried speckled spots, like someone wearing it had sprayed hairspray etc....talk about poor warehouse quality control, to send a ‘new’ bag to a customer in that condition.....

anyhow, i get your disappointment!  But at least when i reordered it i received the replacement quickly......hope yours comes faster than anticipated....


----------



## jbags07

Katinahat said:


> I’ve had a pretty successful year shopping my own bag collection. Only one purchase and I do live in a city with plenty shopping opportunities so I was really pleased with myself.
> 
> I’ve been really keen on one bag all year and had managed not to buy it. It’s definitely a want not a need but a bag that I’ll use lots over the years.
> 
> My shopping resolve always goes when I’m feeling low. I’ve realised I link purchases to cheering myself up which is not a good thing. A bit of a personal situation arose recently which has been very tricky.
> 
> My DH booked a little city break as we just needed to get away with our family. I’ve ordered the new bag to take away with me. Probably should have waited until the sales but it was on interest free credit in a department store. Can definitely afford it but it’s nice to spread the cost.
> 
> I’ll need to sign up again in 2020 and try even harder!



Thats wonderful you only purchased one bag this year! And it will be wonderful to use it on your getaway....what bag did you get?


----------



## jbags07

Katinahat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It’s a Mulberry Lily black glossy goat with silver hardware. My DH gave me an oak NVT Lily for Christmas last year and I love it’s size, style and simplicity. Mulberry have such gorgeous leather. I wanted the same bag but in black for greater versatility and for winter evenings. It’s just arrived and it is stunning.
> 
> We are off to London for new year. Sights, shows and shopping the sales. Can’t wait and it will be lovely to carry my new bag.



That bag is   And so classic!   Enjoy your trip, and enjoy your beautiful new bag


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> I am returning the bag tomorrow and haven’t decided if I want to reorder. I really like the bag but, honestly, this has put me off it a bit. You might remember I have a black on black YSL cabas satchel and had issues with the hardware coming apart that YSL HQ said would take 6 months to fix and was snotty in the process of even offering to do so. (I finally sent it to Leather Surgeons who repaired the bag.)  So, I really have to wonder about YSL quality.
> 
> And, holding it in my hand, it’s about worth the discounted price. Lol!  It’s very nice but, doesn’t have the same hand feel or craftsmanship that my Diors and older (5-12 yo) Chanels do.
> 
> Add to all this - March will be getting warm in my city. So, I won’t get much use out of it for another 10 months or so. By that time, there may be a different option. I do worry a bit about the LouLou bags being too trendy since they are heavily instagrammed. So I dunno. I’m open to all advice and opinions.   I’m really on the fence.
> I didn’t expect them to send the part. But, I don’t understand how a brand new purse comes without a part. Did YSL have poor manufacturing QA? Was it pilfered along the way? (I doubt that because who would steal just a hang tag???)
> 
> Premier brand + premier store = I expect better. This wasn’t me freaking out over a microscopic scratch like some on tPF do, goddess love ‘em. Lol!  This was literally missing a part. SMH!



Wow, i can’t believe the quality issues you previously experienced with YSL .....thats scaring me off from making a purchase...i agree with you, premier should deliver in terms of quality and service....

Have u decided yet? Seems to me you are on the fence now....after these issues, if it was my call, i would wait....there will be new bags out for next fall/winter.....


----------



## jbags07

Jbizzybeetle said:


> “Shopping behavior Improvement” is definitely on my 2020 resolution list. Santa won’t be coming to my house to reward recent shopping craziness that is tooooo typical.
> 
> So....to the confessional....I began recently to think about trying an Evie GM, in very practical terms, a pre-owned one to see if I even liked it, conservative—brown leather, even Amazonia, asked a knowledgeable friend to watch for one in the $1,000-1,200 range.
> 
> But I also made the mistake of continuing to look myself, and then I lost my mind when I discovered Evelyne PM vibratos on evilBay. Did get additional good advice from several sources on these 18-19 yo bags, considered the “reasonable” decision on one with issues but still less expensive restored than “the one.”
> 
> But, But....”the one” needed to come to my house! It’s the better “investment,” right? And it is beautiful, though arrived unexpectedly stinky (more on that in the ebay sellers discussion thread) and a trip through reconditioning is warranted next year.  For now, just gaze on her beauty....and don’t inhale through your nose.
> View attachment 4621783



Oh this bag is   So disappointing tho to get stinky bags    Do you think the odors can be removed? I hope so!


----------



## jbags07

Annabel Lee said:


> This was really insightful, @jbags07. I'm really impressed with your self-awareness--I think it's easier than we realize to do things we perceive as normal for us without ever digging into the "why" behind it.



Thank you @Annabel Lee    I think writing that post clicked things into place for me.....the process of writing it, really helped me understand why i am always buying....and part of that constant buying mode is the mindset of, oohhh, its on sale! Or a good price! And its pretty!   so i buy it....instead of waiting and getting something better, that i would want more....and then there is too much stuff and the merry go round of buy/sell/buy....so, now to stop that cycle! 

 thank you for your kind words....i felt iffy afterward about revealing too much on that post....


----------



## jbags07

sexycombover said:


> I bought 5 bags in 5 months (in my defense, I sold 3!) and realized I have a problem. Hahahaha. I also realized I gravitate towards the same silhouettes and colours. So now I need to remind myself when I covet a new bag that "hey, this looks like my ______".
> 
> My other problem is I have a weakness to good deals/sales and I also stress shop.
> 
> Stay strong, ladies!





muchstuff said:


> I bought four in the last three weeks...



4 for me in the past 2 weeks


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Still laughing.



+1


----------



## jbags07

Mulberrygal said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one!  That's just what I used to do I couldn't resist a bargain if it was something i liked and I thought I'd wear for an occasion or as you say different season. I think it's a great idea but for me it just got out of hand, when my son moved out I expanded my wardrobe space and accumulated too much. My weight/size can also fluctuate a size according to how committed I am to healthy eating and things often didn't fit me later
> 
> I needed to change when we decided to downsize our home. It's too big and expensive to run, blah.....blah ..........an ongoing work in progress I've sold, consigned, donated and moved on all clothes with tags, anything that doesn't fit at the moment or I don't wear. I also decided I wouldn't buy anything that I wasn't going to wear that week and only if there was a really good reason why I couldn't wear something I already had
> 
> Last year was a huge success for me with shopping my own wardrobe and clearing wardrobe space. Then I KonMari'd everything that was left, even DH loved the concept and did his sock drawer
> 
> Now I must commit myself to the rest of my stuff
> 2020 for me will be about doing the same with shoes, scarves and bags



Everything you wrote/accomplished. So inspiring!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

jbags07 said:


> Oh this bag is   So disappointing tho to get stinky bags    Do you think the odors can be removed? I hope so!


Thank you! Yes, we are making progress with airing, and the bag needs to go to @docride spa next year  to get a little gluing and cleaning, which we anticipated, and — now we know — de-stinkification.


----------



## sexycombover

Mulberrygal said:


> What are the five you bought though and the three you sold .............nobody ever seems to mention specifics  Is it so we don't start others lusting and covering more bags


Not saying what they are (for me) is because I'm scared to face the music that I may have forgotten about a purchase. I sold a mbmj too hot to handle bag, a sequined clutch and a mackage bag. I technically sold a bunch of slgs too, but the it all of everything just covers one of the new bag. Oops.


----------



## jbags07

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Thank you! Yes, we are making progress with airing, and the bag needs to go to @docride spa next year  to get a little gluing and cleaning, which we anticipated, and — now we know — de-stinkification.


I’ve heard wonderful things about her!  Once the work has been completed on your beautiful bag , please post pix for us!  I am curious also if the odors will come out......


----------



## msd_bags

It’s December 25 where I am, Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!! 

And Happy Happy Birthday Elaine!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

jbags07 said:


> I’ve heard wonderful things about her!  Once the work has been completed on your beautiful bag , please post pix for us!  I am curious also if the odors will come out......


Will do. I am very optimistic because of the progress made so far— or perhaps I’ve just gone “nose-blind.”
Seriously,  I believe success is likely given the three-prong attack: de-stink, clean, condition.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> It’s December 25 where I am, Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!!
> 
> And Happy Happy Birthday Elaine!!


Merry Christmas to you and everyone that celebrates too.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> 4 for me in the past 2 weeks


Make that five for me...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Make that five for me...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Merry Christmas! Happy holidays and a happy early new year to everyone! Wishing all of you a safe, wondrous and beautiful time with family and friends! Watch out soon for the new 2020 thread! See you all in the new year!


----------



## Mulberrygal

jbags07 said:


> Everything you wrote/accomplished. So inspiring!



Thank you


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Thank you! Sending to @docride 2020 for rehab, some strip areas need to be reglued, as well as cleaning, conditioning, de-stinking.



I'm sure you'll be thrilled to bits when it comes back. I sent my Chanel WoC away for cleaning and recolouring in parts, particularly the interwoven chain/leather strap. It now looks amazing, just like new again..........lol, I'll have to look after it now, although I've been considering moving it on 


Curious what did it stink of?


----------



## Mulberrygal

eggtartapproved said:


> Merry Christmas! Happy holidays and a happy early new year to everyone! Wishing all of you a safe, wondrous and beautiful time with family and friends! Watch out soon for the new 2020 thread! See you all in the new year!



Thank you, I'll look forward to joining the 2020 thread. I'm hoping to make a good start and stick with it this year. 

Happy Christmas everyone, have a wonderful time.

It's just me and DH this year.................so we've escaped all the hard work and run off to the sunshine once again. It's a very different reality to Christmas in UK ❄️ ⛄️ ☔️


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas to my pocket friends!


----------



## dcooney4

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah or Happy Holidays to all. Hope you all have a wonderful day. I have used 22 bags since the beginning of November. I have used almost all my fall /winter bags. I am not including anything I will receive this week in the challenge for me unless weather or function permits.


----------



## momasaurus

Mulberrygal said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one!  That's just what I used to do It's too big and expensive to run, blah.....blah ..........an ongoing work in progress I've sold, consigned, donated and moved on all clothes with tags, anything that doesn't fit at the moment or I don't wear. I also decided I wouldn't buy anything that I wasn't going to wear that week and only if there was a really good reason why I couldn't wear something I already had
> 
> Last year was a huge success for me with shopping my own wardrobe and clearing wardrobe space. Then I KonMari'd everything that was left, even DH loved the concept and did his sock drawer
> 
> Now I must commit myself to the rest of my stuff
> 2020 for me will be about doing the same with shoes, scarves and bags


This is awesome! Congrats on the work already done, and looking forward to hearing about the future work. It's hard!


----------



## momasaurus

jbags07 said:


> I am so sorry for this disappointment!  And to have to wait until March!   It is a beautiful bag, i’ve actually been eyeing one myself....how is the quality other than the missing tag?  The black on black is so elegant.....
> 
> I received a Ferragamo bag direct from Ferragamo last week, was a disappointment also...it had been a return, arrived with the protective hardware stickers pulled off and crumpled in the box, along with ripped tissue crumpled in the box...  the bag reeked of strong perfume and the metal bow on the front was covered in dried speckled spots, like someone wearing it had sprayed hairspray etc....talk about poor warehouse quality control, to send a ‘new’ bag to a customer in that condition.....
> 
> anyhow, i get your disappointment!  But at least when i reordered it i received the replacement quickly......hope yours comes faster than anticipated....


OMG! These stories are horrible!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah or Happy Holidays to all. Hope you all have a wonderful day. I have used 22 bags since the beginning of November. I have used almost all my fall /winter bags. I am not including anything I will receive this week in the challenge for me unless weather or function permits.


Yay for a great bag rotation!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Mulberrygal said:


> I'm sure you'll be thrilled to bits when it comes back. I sent my Chanel WoC away for cleaning and recolouring in parts, particularly the interwoven chain/leather strap. It now looks amazing, just like new again..........lol, I'll have to look after it now, although I've been considering moving it on
> 
> 
> Curious what did it stink of?


Good question! My first thought musty basement from my days up north, in bag and dustbag, made me sneeze and cough for two days. The lingering odor more chemically, perhaps? I have 99% faith in clearing the general leathers in Evelyne’s  construction, leather lining, leather H...I do wonder how the vibrato layers absorb and/or trap odors—so we will see.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Yay for a great bag rotation!!


Thank you!


----------



## Mulberrygal

sexycombover said:


> The thing is though, if I keep this up, my child will be featured on those commercials where they play Sarah Maclachlan songs.



   



muchstuff said:


> I bought four in the last three weeks...





jbags07 said:


> 4 for me in the past 2 weeks





muchstuff said:


> Make that five for me...



 Oh you are all so very naughty. Do you think you can hide your "sins" in the last few pages of the old thread   and have a clean slate for 2020


----------



## dcooney4

I will own up. I bought two and was gifted two, but one might not be staying. Will see it’s condition when it arrives.


----------



## whateve

I bought a vintage bag in November. There is another bag that just showed up on ebay that is tempting me. I'll probably wait to see if the price drops. In the last couple months, I have bought some SLGs. Compared to previous years, I think I've done pretty good this year. Wait until you see my year to date stats. I'm waiting to see if any more of my items sell before the year end.


----------



## Mulberrygal

dcooney4 said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah or Happy Holidays to all. Hope you all have a wonderful day. I have used 22 bags since the beginning of November. I have used almost all my fall /winter bags. I am not including anything I will receive this week in the challenge for me unless weather or function permits.



Oh Wow, that's amazing, brilliant rotation of bags. I admire your energy and well done for such organised Stats. How do you keep track of them?

I'm on holiday at the moment and have five bags with me. I love wearing them but find it a real fag to keep changing them over   I won't bring so many again, I've got to get them packed up to bring home tomorrow


----------



## dcooney4

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Wow, that's amazing, brilliant rotation of bags. I admire your energy and well done for such organised Stats. How do you keep track of them? I keep a list and make a tick mark next to each bag as I use it. Safe travels home.
> 
> I'm on holiday at the moment and have five bags with me. I love wearing them but find it a real fag to keep changing them over   I won't bring so many again, I've got to get them packed up to bring home tomorrow


----------



## sexycombover

Merry Christmas,  everyone!
Ok I discovered another issue I have. I will see a bag irl and then decide I need it. Like today my cousins wife was using her burgundy calfskin celine box bag and now that's all I can think of.  gosh darn it. But I've never spent more than $1000 on a bag, so I likely won't succumb, but this is just one of many examples 

Ps. you ladies are inspiring. I know we can collectively do better in 2020


----------



## ivdw

jbags07 said:


> 4 for me in the past 2 weeks


And I am waiting for 3 new bags to be delivered and got a bag for Xmas...on a very serious ban for 2020...my shelves are more than full!


----------



## Annabel Lee

Mulberrygal said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one!  That's just what I used to do I couldn't resist a bargain if it was something i liked and I thought I'd wear for an occasion or as you say different season. I think it's a great idea but for me it just got out of hand, when my son moved out I expanded my wardrobe space and accumulated too much. My weight/size can also fluctuate a size according to how committed I am to healthy eating and things often didn't fit me later
> 
> I needed to change when we decided to downsize our home. It's too big and expensive to run, blah.....blah ..........an ongoing work in progress I've sold, consigned, donated and moved on all clothes with tags, anything that doesn't fit at the moment or I don't wear. I also decided I wouldn't buy anything that I wasn't going to wear that week and only if there was a really good reason why I couldn't wear something I already had
> 
> Last year was a huge success for me with shopping my own wardrobe and clearing wardrobe space. Then I KonMari'd everything that was left, even DH loved the concept and did his sock drawer
> 
> Now I must commit myself to the rest of my stuff
> 2020 for me will be about doing the same with shoes, scarves and bags


I hear you! I'm pretty good about cleaning things out that I don't use anymore, but we moved from a small house to a big one, and with so much closet space, it's really easy to get carried away and keep ALLTHETHINGS. This is not the best approach to keeping a workable wardrobe, and my issue now is inadvertently buying things that potentially steal wears from others. I've been tracking wears on everything in my closet, which really helps. 



jbags07 said:


> Thank you @Annabel Lee    I think writing that post clicked things into place for me.....the process of writing it, really helped me understand why i am always buying....and part of that constant buying mode is the mindset of, oohhh, its on sale! Or a good price! And its pretty!   so i buy it....instead of waiting and getting something better, that i would want more....and then there is too much stuff and the merry go round of buy/sell/buy....so, now to stop that cycle!
> 
> thank you for your kind words....i felt iffy afterward about revealing too much on that post....


FWIW, I think your shopping process is one a lot of people share. I really appreciate your openness on it. 



Mulberrygal said:


> Oh you are all so very naughty. Do you think you can hide your "sins" in the last few pages of the old thread   and have a clean slate for 2020



Haha, I'm giggling aloud at this--that is exactly what I'm doing! I did in fact just buy another bag, and I went back and forth on whether to return it. I got a great deal on it, and I can use it, so I eventually decided to keep it, but I'm going to send another one to justify that. It's a Danse Lente bucket bag, and while it has a few points against it, I've been drawn to edgier styles lately, and this was an easy way to test the waters on how well I can integrate that with my wardrobe:




With that, I can comfortably conclude my year-end stats. I had 12 bags and one SLG in, plus eight bags and one SLG out in 2019. In that count are two bags that came in and went right back out, so it's a net of 10 bags/one SLG in and six bags/one SLG out. 

That feels like a lot of movement, but I'm really happy with everything I got this year. I do have some regrets on an out, but it was a bag I wanted to upgrade anyway, and I'm only annoyed because it's a style/color I need, and I'd just hoped to find its replacement sooner.


----------



## whateve

Annabel Lee said:


> I hear you! I'm pretty good about cleaning things out that I don't use anymore, but we moved from a small house to a big one, and with so much closet space, it's really easy to get carried away and keep ALLTHETHINGS. This is not the best approach to keeping a workable wardrobe, and my issue now is inadvertently buying things that potentially steal wears from others. I've been tracking wears on everything in my closet, which really helps.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I think your shopping process is one a lot of people share. I really appreciate your openness on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm giggling aloud at this--that is exactly what I'm doing! I did in fact just buy another bag, and I went back and forth on whether to return it. I got a great deal on it, and I can use it, so I eventually decided to keep it, but I'm going to send another one to justify that. It's a Danse Lente bucket bag, and while it has a few points against it, I've been drawn to edgier styles lately, and this was an easy way to test the waters on how well I can integrate that with my wardrobe:
> 
> View attachment 4623596
> 
> 
> With that, I can comfortably conclude my year-end stats. I had 12 bags and one SLG in, plus eight bags and one SLG out in 2019. In that count are two bags that came in and went right back out, so it's a net of 10 bags/one SLG in and six bags/one SLG out.
> 
> That feels like a lot of movement, but I'm really happy with everything I got this year. I do have some regrets on an out, but it was a bag I wanted to upgrade anyway, and I'm only annoyed because it's a style/color I need, and I'd just hoped to find its replacement sooner.


Years ago we moved from a huge house to a smaller one. Our closets were full as soon as we moved in. The kids have moved out, and I have expanded into their rooms. One is a craft/sewing room, one is used for storage, and the other is my purse room. Next month they are all coming to visit at the same time, and I have to clean out all these rooms and find space, at least temporarily, for all the stuff I put in their rooms, as well as the garage which is half full of boxes for my sales. 

Some of the stuff that I have stored is stuff I kept from their childhoods. I didn't want to throw their things away without giving them a chance to see if they wanted it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.

Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.

I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!

November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
So that was 17 bags that did get worn!

December stats -
Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0

*2019 Stats*
I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.

I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.

We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.

For fun I looked at other stats as well.
*Color:*
Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
Red = 16 times.

*Most worn:*
1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times

And I read 25 books this year!


----------



## lynne_ross

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!


Congrats on the tracking! I really need to do a better job of this in 2020. 
Your DH is so sweet. No way I could keep something my DH felt sick over either.


----------



## More bags

Annabel Lee said:


> I hear you! I'm pretty good about cleaning things out that I don't use anymore, but we moved from a small house to a big one, and with so much closet space, it's really easy to get carried away and keep ALLTHETHINGS. This is not the best approach to keeping a workable wardrobe, and my issue now is inadvertently buying things that potentially steal wears from others. I've been tracking wears on everything in my closet, which really helps.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I think your shopping process is one a lot of people share. I really appreciate your openness on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm giggling aloud at this--that is exactly what I'm doing! I did in fact just buy another bag, and I went back and forth on whether to return it. I got a great deal on it, and I can use it, so I eventually decided to keep it, but I'm going to send another one to justify that. It's a Danse Lente bucket bag, and while it has a few points against it, I've been drawn to edgier styles lately, and this was an easy way to test the waters on how well I can integrate that with my wardrobe:
> 
> View attachment 4623596
> 
> 
> With that, I can comfortably conclude my year-end stats. I had 12 bags and one SLG in, plus eight bags and one SLG out in 2019. In that count are two bags that came in and went right back out, so it's a net of 10 bags/one SLG in and six bags/one SLG out.
> 
> That feels like a lot of movement, but I'm really happy with everything I got this year. I do have some regrets on an out, but it was a bag I wanted to upgrade anyway, and I'm only annoyed because it's a style/color I need, and I'd just hoped to find its replacement sooner.


Congratulations on your stats. Looks like a net of four adds in a year of evolving your style, well done. Happy new year!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!


Awww, thoughtful Mr. Cookie. The bag is definitely not a keeper and Mr. Cookie is a keeper. Outstanding stats, congratulations on all fronts Cookie. Your analysis is amazing. Congratulations on reworking your collection to items that are loved and carried often, great self awareness. I love the 25 books read, too!
Happy new year!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah or Happy Holidays to all. Hope you all have a wonderful day. I have used 22 bags since the beginning of November. I have used almost all my fall /winter bags. I am not including anything I will receive this week in the challenge for me unless weather or function permits.


Congratulations on your bag rotation!


----------



## More bags

sexycombover said:


> Merry Christmas,  everyone!
> Ok I discovered another issue I have. I will see a bag irl and then decide I need it. Like today my cousins wife was using her *burgundy calfskin celine box bag* and now that's all I can think of.  gosh darn it. But I've never spent more than $1000 on a bag, so I likely won't succumb, but this is just one of many examples
> 
> Ps. you ladies are inspiring. I know we can collectively do better in 2020


This bag is on my mind and it’s all I can think of now, too!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!


I just love seeing everyone's ins/outs and reckonings. 
What will help you slow down buying scarves? You have so many, and a great variety., and you use them so beautifully and naturally. Are there still designs/colors/formats you are looking for specifically that will help you focus? Or do you succumb to photo envy, low prices, shopping from boredom, or other not so good excuses?


----------



## momasaurus

I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings! 
I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


Oh, I'm so sorry about your broken arm! I broke mine in August and am still doing physical therapy.


----------



## More bags

momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


Oh no! I am sorry to hear you broke your arm. I hope you can get some rest and heal completely and comfortably.
Well done on the bag rotation and congratulations on your great deal on a GP.
Wishing you good health.



whateve said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about your broken arm! I broke mine in August and am still doing physical therapy.


Sorry to hear you broke your arm, too, whateve. I hope the physical therapy helps you regain full strength and range of motion. Happy new year!


----------



## sexycombover

momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.



Ouch! Speedy recovery! Broken limbs are the worst. 

I'm physically stopping myself from looking at any sales this week. It hurts. Hahaha. I'm going to instead put my new velvet hangers to work and clear out more stuff. Especially cause I received a lot as presents. I wish more of my bags would sell so that I can stop feeling guilty. It's been so slow.

Great stats, ladies! I won't post mine cause I am ashamed.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@momasaurus  - I’m so sorry about your arm. I hope you recovery quickly and easily!


jbags07 said:


> Wow, i can’t believe the quality issues you previously experienced with YSL .....thats scaring me off from making a purchase...i agree with you, premier should deliver in terms of quality and service....
> 
> Have u decided yet? Seems to me you are on the fence now....after these issues, if it was my call, i would wait....there will be new bags out for next fall/winter.....


I (think I’ve) decided to reorder. I’ve been busy and haven’t done it yet but, I’ve been looking for a camera bag for a long while and I think one will work for me. The only others one I’ve liked are Chanel at 2x+ the price. I don’t value a camera bag like that.

The quality is good (I think) for the price point. Leather lining. Good stitching. We’ll see how it holds up.


Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!


Fun bearing about your stats!  Overall, you’ve had a great year!

You and I are in similar boats on DH gifted bags that didn’t work out. I just couldn’t reconcile myself with the champagne color of the Dior bag that Mr. Sparkle bought me. I really, really tried. But, I want gold. And I feel like the champagne is superfluous to me having silver and gold. So, he was ok with me gifting it to DD. She nearly lost her mind with delirious joy so everyone is happy all around. 

And, that means I have no guilt in continuing the search for my small gold bag. Lol!


----------



## msd_bags

Annabel Lee said:


> With that, I can comfortably conclude my year-end stats. I had 12 bags and one SLG in, plus eight bags and one SLG out in 2019. In that count are two bags that came in and went right back out, so it's a net of 10 bags/one SLG in and six bags/one SLG out.
> 
> That feels like a lot of movement, but I'm really happy with everything I got this year. I do have some regrets on an out, but it was a bag I wanted to upgrade anyway, and I'm only annoyed because it's a style/color I need, and I'd just hoped to find its replacement sooner.


A lot of movement, yes, but if you are happy then we are happy for you!


whateve said:


> Years ago we moved from a huge house to a smaller one. Our closets were full as soon as we moved in. The kids have moved out, and I have expanded into their rooms. One is a craft/sewing room, one is used for storage, and the other is my purse room. Next month they are all coming to visit at the same time, and I have to clean out all these rooms and find space, at least temporarily, for all the stuff I put in their rooms, as well as the garage which is half full of boxes for my sales.
> 
> Some of the stuff that I have stored is stuff I kept from their childhoods. I didn't want to throw their things away without giving them a chance to see if they wanted it.


I may be moving to a much smaller place in 2020 too.  I'm already dreading the day that I need to clean up my present house!


Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!


Net of 4 bags in is not bad!!  I hope your DH has recovered from that shopping experience of his.  But he is very thoughtful nonetheless!!


momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


Sending you healing thoughts for your arm!


Sparkletastic said:


> @momasaurus  - I’m so sorry about your arm. I hope you recovery quickly and easily!
> I (think I’ve) decided to reorder. I’ve been busy and haven’t done it yet but, I’ve been looking for a camera bag for a long while and I think one will work for me. The only others one I’ve liked are Chanel at 2x+ the price. I don’t value a camera bag like that.
> 
> The quality is good (I think) for the price point. Leather lining. Good stitching. We’ll see how it holds up.
> Fun bearing about your stats!  Overall, you’ve had a great year!
> 
> You and I are in similar boats on DH gifted bags that didn’t work out. I just couldn’t reconcile myself with the champagne color of the Dior bag that Mr. Sparkle bought me. I really, really tried. But, I want gold. And I feel like the champagne is superfluous to me having silver and gold. So, he was ok with me gifting it to DD. She nearly lost her mind with delirious joy so everyone is happy all around.
> 
> And, that means I have no guilt in continuing the search for my small gold bag. Lol!


I hope the next piece will be perfect when you reorder!  Wow, lucky DD!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


You broke your arm and back on TPF same day? Oh dear, cheers to you—you definitely deserve a sweet reward!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!


Well done! A very thought out system this year.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


Oh no! Feel better soon!


----------



## dcooney4

sexycombover said:


> Ouch! Speedy recovery! Broken limbs are the worst.
> 
> I'm physically stopping myself from looking at any sales this week. It hurts. Hahaha. I'm going to instead put my new velvet hangers to work and clear out more stuff. Especially cause I received a lot as presents. I wish more of my bags would sell so that I can stop feeling guilty. It's been so slow.
> 
> Great stats, ladies! I won't post mine cause I am ashamed.


Try not to stress over what was already done. If you need cash perhaps return something. Have fun working on your closet.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about your broken arm! I broke mine in August and am still doing physical therapy.


Sorry to read this! I will find out more today about severity, recovery, etc. I am the impatient patient.


----------



## momasaurus

Multi quote is acting up.

Thanks, all, for the healing thoughts. I i believe in their power!
@sexycombover : i hope your sales pick up soon! no need for you to feel guilty.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi ladies, just a yearly pop in to say hi! I posted a little at the beginning of this year, and the year before, but this thread rolls at pace I can’t keep up with  but I do lurk!
Best wishes to all in our endeavor to use and enjoy and let go, and the process of figuring that out. Someone started a thread on using a bag for a week at a time. That really has helped me decide what I really like and/or works in a bag as well as what doesn’t, so from there it stays or goes!


----------



## Annabel Lee

whateve said:


> Years ago we moved from a huge house to a smaller one. Our closets were full as soon as we moved in. The kids have moved out, and I have expanded into their rooms. One is a craft/sewing room, one is used for storage, and the other is my purse room. Next month they are all coming to visit at the same time, and I have to clean out all these rooms and find space, at least temporarily, for all the stuff I put in their rooms, as well as the garage which is half full of boxes for my sales.
> 
> Some of the stuff that I have stored is stuff I kept from their childhoods. I didn't want to throw their things away without giving them a chance to see if they wanted it.


A craft room and a purse room sound lovely! I know it must be a lot of work to clear them for company, but otherwise, that sounds ideal!



Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!



Wow, Cookiefiend, I love your by-the-numbers analysis! Sorry the Twist wasn't a success, but cheers to only keeping the things that bring you joy. 

I know you've mentioned some of your favorite reads from time to time--are there any that really stand out from the whole year?



More bags said:


> Congratulations on your stats. Looks like a net of four adds in a year of evolving your style, well done. Happy new year!


Happy new year, @More bags! Most of my ins/outs were direct upgrades, so the overall collection is definitely heading in the right direction for me 



momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry about your arm! I hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm also pretty bag content at the moment. I have a wishlist of a few things I know I eventually want to get,  but like you, I have my bases covered. Congrats on the Garden Party--that's a great year-end score!


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> Congrats on the tracking! I really need to do a better job of this in 2020.
> Your DH is so sweet. No way I could keep something my DH felt sick over either.


Thank you - it's this thread that encouraged me to really think about my purses! 


More bags said:


> Awww, thoughtful Mr. Cookie. The bag is definitely not a keeper and Mr. Cookie is a keeper. Outstanding stats, congratulations on all fronts Cookie. Your analysis is amazing. Congratulations on reworking your collection to items that are loved and carried often, great self awareness. I love the 25 books read, too!
> Happy new year!


Thank you sweetie! 
Happy New Year to you and yours as well! 


momasaurus said:


> I just love seeing everyone's ins/outs and reckonings.
> What will help you slow down buying scarves? You have so many, and a great variety., and you use them so beautifully and naturally. Are there still designs/colors/formats you are looking for specifically that will help you focus? Or do you succumb to photo envy, low prices, shopping from boredom, or other not so good excuses?


Hahaha - well - I am totally guilty of having terrible shopping habits… but I have done so much better because of this thread. It has made me stop and think, and it's really helped with purses.
I have a spreadsheet for my scarves (nerd-alert) and looking at what I'm *really* wearing has made me realize that while I like the twill 90s, I love the 140 mousseline - and the gavroches. They are so fun and easy to wear all year round - and you can tie 2 together! 
I think I will start more of a focus there, but I have to say that the scarves I bought this year in the boutiques are gorgeous and I'm not sorry at all! 
I'm going to hide my 'sales goggles' though - they get me in trouble! 


momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.


You broke your arm!?! ohmigoodness!! I hope you're okay! 
I'd love to hear a review of your GP - I have been curious but not enough so to spring for one. 


Sparkletastic said:


> @momasaurus  - I’m so sorry about your arm. I hope you recovery quickly and easily!
> I (think I’ve) decided to reorder. I’ve been busy and haven’t done it yet but, I’ve been looking for a camera bag for a long while and I think one will work for me. The only others one I’ve liked are Chanel at 2x+ the price. I don’t value a camera bag like that.
> 
> The quality is good (I think) for the price point. Leather lining. Good stitching. We’ll see how it holds up.
> Fun bearing about your stats!  Overall, you’ve had a great year!
> 
> You and I are in similar boats on DH gifted bags that didn’t work out. I just couldn’t reconcile myself with the champagne color of the Dior bag that Mr. Sparkle bought me. I really, really tried. But, I want gold. And I feel like the champagne is superfluous to me having silver and gold. So, he was ok with me gifting it to DD. She nearly lost her mind with delirious joy so everyone is happy all around.
> 
> And, that means I have no guilt in continuing the search for my small gold bag. Lol!


The heart wants what the heart wants - I hope your find your perfect gold! 
I bet your DD just about died! What a wonderful surprise! 


msd_bags said:


> A lot of movement, yes, but if you are happy then we are happy for you!
> 
> I may be moving to a much smaller place in 2020 too.  I'm already dreading the day that I need to clean up my present house!
> 
> Net of 4 bags in is not bad!!  I hope your DH has recovered from that shopping experience of his.  But he is very thoughtful nonetheless!!
> 
> Sending you healing thoughts for your arm!
> 
> I hope the next piece will be perfect when you reorder!  Wow, lucky DD!


We talked about it last night, I was very surprised by his reaction as he's been in the store several times. He looked at other bags - the Alma in particular because he liked the color of red and the leather - but thought that the opening would be too small and that I wouldn't like that (zomg - so THOUGHTFUL!!) which is why he went with the Twist. But in the back of his mind he felt that the big LV on the front was not me, and he didn't really like that shade of red, or the Epi leather. 
It's very interesting too that he is completely aware of things like that…  


Annabel Lee said:


> A craft room and a purse room sound lovely! I know it must be a lot of work to clear them for company, but otherwise, that sounds ideal!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Cookiefiend, I love your by-the-numbers analysis! Sorry the Twist wasn't a success, but cheers to only keeping the things that bring you joy.
> 
> I know you've mentioned some of your favorite reads from time to time--are there any that really stand out from the whole year?
> 
> 
> Happy new year, @More bags! Most of my ins/outs were direct upgrades, so the overall collection is definitely heading in the right direction for me
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry about your arm! I hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm also pretty bag content at the moment. I have a wishlist of a few things I know I eventually want to get,  but like you, I have my bases covered. Congrats on the Garden Party--that's a great year-end score!


Thank you! 
I use Goodreads to keep track of the books I read and have. My favorite books were:
News of the World by Paulette Jiles
Where the Crawdads Sing by Della Owen
Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Moneyman
The Obesity Code by Jason Fung


----------



## Annabel Lee

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - it's this thread that encouraged me to really think about my purses!
> 
> Thank you sweetie!
> Happy New Year to you and yours as well!
> 
> Hahaha - well - I am totally guilty of having terrible shopping habits… but I have done so much better because of this thread. It has made me stop and think, and it's really helped with purses.
> I have a spreadsheet for my scarves (nerd-alert) and looking at what I'm *really* wearing has made me realize that while I like the twill 90s, I love the 140 mousseline - and the gavroches. They are so fun and easy to wear all year round - and you can tie 2 together!
> I think I will start more of a focus there, but I have to say that the scarves I bought this year in the boutiques are gorgeous and I'm not sorry at all!
> I'm going to hide my 'sales goggles' though - they get me in trouble!
> 
> You broke your arm!?! ohmigoodness!! I hope you're okay!
> I'd love to hear a review of your GP - I have been curious but not enough so to spring for one.
> 
> The heart wants what the heart wants - I hope your find your perfect gold!
> I bet your DD just about died! What a wonderful surprise!
> 
> We talked about it last night, I was very surprised by his reaction as he's been in the store several times. He looked at other bags - the Alma in particular because he liked the color of red and the leather - but thought that the opening would be too small and that I wouldn't like that (zomg - so THOUGHTFUL!!) which is why he went with the Twist. But in the back of his mind he felt that the big LV on the front was not me, and he didn't really like that shade of red, or the Epi leather.
> It's very interesting too that he is completely aware of things like that…
> 
> Thank you!
> I use Goodreads to keep track of the books I read and have. My favorite books were:
> News of the World by Paulette Jiles
> Where the Crawdads Sing by Della Owen
> Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Moneyman
> The Obesity Code by Jason Fung


I can never seem to keep up with Goodreads, but I know a lot of people love it! I really enjoyed Where the Crawdads Sing and Eleanor Oliphant as well. I'd never heard of the other two, but I see News of the World was on sale today for just $2,99 on Kindle, so I just picked that up!


----------



## Cookiefiend

And - confession time - I fell for a Massaccesi purse… Mea Culpa! 
Juliet Midi in an extraordinary leather called Flor - it will be a gray floral with a lavender lining.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Annabel Lee said:


> I can never seem to keep up with Goodreads, but I know a lot of people love it! I really enjoyed Where the Crawdads Sing and Eleanor Oliphant as well. I'd never heard of the other two, but I see News of the World was on sale today for just $2,99 on Kindle, so I just picked that up!


I hope you like it! It's the first book I have read in a long time that made me cry… I loved it.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Oh no! I am sorry to hear you broke your arm. I hope you can get some rest and heal completely and comfortably.
> Well done on the bag rotation and congratulations on your great deal on a GP.
> Wishing you good health.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you broke your arm, too, whateve. I hope the physical therapy helps you regain full strength and range of motion. Happy new year!


Thank you! I don't think I'll ever get full range of motion back but at least I can do most things. The real test will be next summer when I see whether I'll be able to swim.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - it's this thread that encouraged me to really think about my purses!
> 
> Thank you sweetie!
> Happy New Year to you and yours as well!
> 
> Hahaha - well - I am totally guilty of having terrible shopping habits… but I have done so much better because of this thread. It has made me stop and think, and it's really helped with purses.
> I have a spreadsheet for my scarves (nerd-alert) and looking at what I'm *really* wearing has made me realize that while I like the twill 90s, I love the 140 mousseline - and the gavroches. They are so fun and easy to wear all year round - and you can tie 2 together!
> I think I will start more of a focus there, but I have to say that the scarves I bought this year in the boutiques are gorgeous and I'm not sorry at all!
> I'm going to hide my 'sales goggles' though - they get me in trouble!
> 
> You broke your arm!?! ohmigoodness!! I hope you're okay!
> I'd love to hear a review of your GP - I have been curious but not enough so to spring for one.
> 
> The heart wants what the heart wants - I hope your find your perfect gold!
> I bet your DD just about died! What a wonderful surprise!
> 
> We talked about it last night, I was very surprised by his reaction as he's been in the store several times. He looked at other bags - the Alma in particular because he liked the color of red and the leather - but thought that the opening would be too small and that I wouldn't like that (zomg - so THOUGHTFUL!!) which is why he went with the Twist. But in the back of his mind he felt that the big LV on the front was not me, and he didn't really like that shade of red, or the Epi leather.
> It's very interesting too that he is completely aware of things like that…
> 
> Thank you!
> I use Goodreads to keep track of the books I read and have. My favorite books were:
> News of the World by Paulette Jiles
> Where the Crawdads Sing by Della Owen
> Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Moneyman
> The Obesity Code by Jason Fung


I may have missed a post but, did you actually want the Alma or the Twist?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I may have missed a post but, did you actually want the Alma or the Twist?


Nope - I did look (as in I gave it a gander when in the Chicago Nordstrom) at the Alma, but didn't say much more about it other than that I liked the leather. I don't care at all for the Epi leather but he didn't know that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Need your advice / opinions. TIA 

I took a step back from the Saint Laurent camera bag fiasco and thought about my collection when it comes to black bags. Other than a black tote, what I need is a dressy-ish black bag with good capacity to carry my things. I’m going to solve that by finally searching for the pristine black lamb Chanel single flap jumbo I’ve been planning on buying since I sold my black patent sf jumbo. I really should have already bought this. 

However, once I get it, I’ll have 6 black bags which feels like a lot for my 23 bag collection:

• Fendi large By the Way
• YSL Mono Cabas
• Dior Diorama studded So Black WOC
• Louis Vuitton LockMe II
• Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo

That makes me wonder if I need the YSL camera bag.  But, my black bags are by far the most used in my collection.

The reasons I’d get the YSL black on black camera bag are that it’s a great casual bag that can go with any jewelry / outfit and it would take the “pressure” off my LV LockMe II (my second most used bag) that I’m getting tired of using. Usually, I don’t buy bags that will cannibalize usage but, in this case I’d want it to do so.  Plus, I really like the look of the bag. It’s feminine and edgy.

The reasons not to get it is that I worry it’s too much of an “on trend” bag and will date badly. I’ll happily carry older bags unless they seem like part of a dead trend.  And, I worry about YSL quality since I struggled with my current YSL and have read about quality issues on tPF (although people screech about Prada’s poor quality and I’ve never had an issue with my Prada bags.)

Throwing in a wrinkle, I could sell my YSL black on black monogram Cabas to reduce my total number of black bags. I’m not crazy about it (it’s probably bottom 5 in terms of like in my collection) but, I do wear it quite a bit (it’s top 5 for usage because it’s “quiet” and works in tons of scenarios.) And for the love of Pete, I don’t want to sell any more bags.  

So, help! Should I get the camera bag? Should I sell the YSL mono cabas? (here’s a pic of the latter in case that helps)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Nope - I did look (as in I gave it a gander when in the Chicago Nordstrom) at the Alma, but didn't say much more about it other than that I liked the leather. I don't care at all for the Epi leather but he didn't know that.


 Ok, then good on both ends. He didn’t give a bag he didn’t like and you didn’t miss out on one you wanted.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Is anyone else getting these pop up ads on tPF for this fake bag site????


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, then good on both ends. He didn’t give a bag he didn’t like and you didn’t miss out on one you wanted.


 Exactly - we both win!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4624436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting these pop up ads on tPF for this fake bag site????


That's been happening, I think Vlad has been working on it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Need your advice / opinions. TIA
> 
> I took a step back from the Saint Laurent camera bag fiasco and thought about my collection when it comes to black bags. Other than a black tote, what I need is a dressy-ish black bag with good capacity to carry my things. I’m going to solve that by finally searching for the pristine black lamb Chanel single flap jumbo I’ve been planning on buying since I sold my black patent sf jumbo. I really should have already bought this.
> 
> However, once I get it, I’ll have 6 black bags which feels like a lot for my 23 bag collection:
> 
> • Fendi large By the Way
> • YSL Mono Cabas
> • Dior Diorama studded So Black WOC
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> 
> That makes me wonder if I need the YSL camera bag.  But, my black bags are by far the most used in my collection.
> 
> The reasons I’d get the YSL black on black camera bag are that it’s a great casual bag that can go with any jewelry / outfit and it would take the “pressure” off my LV LockMe II (my second most used bag) that I’m getting tired of using. Usually, I don’t buy bags that will cannibalize usage but, in this case I’d want it to do so.  Plus, I really like the look of the bag. It’s feminine and edgy.
> 
> The reasons not to get it is that I worry it’s too much of an “on trend” bag and will date badly. I’ll happily carry older bags unless they seem like part of a dead trend.  And, I worry about YSL quality since I struggled with my current YSL and have read about quality issues on tPF (although people screech about Prada’s poor quality and I’ve never had an issue with my Prada bags.)
> 
> Throwing in a wrinkle, I could sell my YSL black on black monogram Cabas to reduce my total number of black bags. I’m not crazy about it (it’s probably bottom 5 in terms of like in my collection) but, I do wear it quite a bit (it’s top 5 for usage because it’s “quiet” and works in tons of scenarios.) And for the love of Pete, I don’t want to sell any more bags.
> 
> So, help! Should I get the camera bag? Should I sell the YSL mono cabas? (here’s a pic of the latter in case that helps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624432


I need to go look at the YSL camera bag, just so I can see to compare apples to apples. 
BRB


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> I need to go look at the YSL camera bag, just so I can see to compare apples to apples.
> BRB


Well - I don't see that it would 'date' badly, to me it looks like a camera bag looks like. 
That probably doesn't make sense… 
Okay - the Gucci Disco is basically a camera bag (I think) and it's still a very popular bag after several years. I think this YSL will as well. 

It's different than all your other black bags too, black is your most used color (mine too), it would take some usage from your LV (which you want) - it seems like a good idea. 
And I don't think 7 black bags is too many especially since they're all different and it's your most carried color.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I don't see that it would 'date' badly, to me it looks like a camera bag looks like.
> That probably doesn't make sense…
> Okay - the Gucci Disco is basically a camera bag (I think) and it's still a very popular bag after several years. I think this YSL will as well.
> 
> It's different than all your other black bags too, black is your most used color (mine too), it would take some usage from your LV (which you want) - it seems like a good idea.
> And I don't think 7 black bags is too many especially since they're all different and it's your most carried color.


I see you found it but here it is for anyone else along with a stock photo of the LV LockMe II BB.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Your comment is dead on to what I was thinking. But, I wanted some input. Sometimes it’s hard to know if it makes sense to “double down” on what is already working or branch out and avoid buying something similar to what I have. But, I think this bag will end up adding to my collection vs. being an also ran.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*The plot thickens*! I called the YSL store in my city to ask about the brand tag. Evidently, the new models come _without_ the hanging brand tag. So the bag is correct as is.

Based on this, I’m going to keep the bag and simply search for “my” Chanel. That certainly makes me feel better about Saks and Saint Laurent. Whoop!

Thanks for listening to my bag woes. Lol!  No other friends would think I was sane with this level of concern about my bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I see you found it but here it is for anyone else along with a stock photo of the LV LockMe II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624452
> View attachment 4624451
> 
> Your comment is dead on to what I was thinking. But, I wanted some input. Sometimes it’s hard to know if it makes sense to “double down” on what is already working or branch out and avoid buying something similar to what I have. But, I think this bag will end up adding to my collection vs. being an also ran.


I do too and it's very different in appearance to the LV (which is adorable) so while it will 'steal' some usage (we don't want you getting tired of the the LV) it will be for the best! 
Yay!


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!


I'm so sorry to hear about your broken arm, @momasaurus . I hope you're not in too much pain (but you probably are). And I hope that you mend quickly.

Princess Grace can be your role model for wearing your Hermès scarves as slings.


----------



## ElainePG

Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!

Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion. 

They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.

But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop. 

My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about your broken arm! I broke mine in August and am still doing physical therapy.


I'm really sorry that you broke your arm. Has the PT helped you?


----------



## lynne_ross

Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 4624436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else getting these pop up ads on tPF for this fake bag site????


Yes very annoying


----------



## lynne_ross

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


Sorry to hear about your fall. Try hard to relax and recover quickly.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


I'm so sorry! That's terrible. I guess it spoiled your birthday. Great that there won't be any permanent effects. 

When I fell and broke my arm and hip, afterwards I was shaking thinking that I was so lucky I didn't hit my head.

I've been doing a bit of online shopping these days too.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'm really sorry that you broke your arm. Has the PT helped you?


Thanks. It's helped quite a bit. They've told me from the beginning that I likely won't get full range of motion. I think I might have reached my limit or am very close to it. I have trouble reaching into things, like removing all the clothes from the dryer, and reaching up, like putting things up on a higher shelf, but with most activities, I'm fine.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Need your advice / opinions. TIA
> 
> I took a step back from the Saint Laurent camera bag fiasco and thought about my collection when it comes to black bags. Other than a black tote, what I need is a dressy-ish black bag with good capacity to carry my things. I’m going to solve that by finally searching for the pristine black lamb Chanel single flap jumbo I’ve been planning on buying since I sold my black patent sf jumbo. I really should have already bought this.
> 
> However, once I get it, I’ll have 6 black bags which feels like a lot for my 23 bag collection:
> 
> • Fendi large By the Way
> • YSL Mono Cabas
> • Dior Diorama studded So Black WOC
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> 
> That makes me wonder if I need the YSL camera bag.  But, my black bags are by far the most used in my collection.
> 
> The reasons I’d get the YSL black on black camera bag are that it’s a great casual bag that can go with any jewelry / outfit and it would take the “pressure” off my LV LockMe II (my second most used bag) that I’m getting tired of using. Usually, I don’t buy bags that will cannibalize usage but, in this case I’d want it to do so.  Plus, I really like the look of the bag. It’s feminine and edgy.
> 
> The reasons not to get it is that I worry it’s too much of an “on trend” bag and will date badly. I’ll happily carry older bags unless they seem like part of a dead trend.  And, I worry about YSL quality since I struggled with my current YSL and have read about quality issues on tPF (although people screech about Prada’s poor quality and I’ve never had an issue with my Prada bags.)
> 
> Throwing in a wrinkle, I could sell my YSL black on black monogram Cabas to reduce my total number of black bags. I’m not crazy about it (it’s probably bottom 5 in terms of like in my collection) but, I do wear it quite a bit (it’s top 5 for usage because it’s “quiet” and works in tons of scenarios.) And for the love of Pete, I don’t want to sell any more bags.
> 
> So, help! Should I get the camera bag? Should I sell the YSL mono cabas? (here’s a pic of the latter in case that helps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624432


I really like the YSL mono cabas. It is understated. I can see how it doesn't excite you but serves a purpose. I have a bag I use when I travel that is like that. It goes with everything so I can carry it for days at a time, but I like my other bags better.


Sparkletastic said:


> I see you found it but here it is for anyone else along with a stock photo of the LV LockMe II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624452
> View attachment 4624451
> 
> Your comment is dead on to what I was thinking. But, I wanted some input. Sometimes it’s hard to know if it makes sense to “double down” on what is already working or branch out and avoid buying something similar to what I have. But, I think this bag will end up adding to my collection vs. being an also ran.


I like the YSL better than the LockMe (Sorry, I'm not a LV fan.) I think it would be a good addition to your collection.


----------



## dcooney4

Lake Effect said:


> Hi ladies, just a yearly pop in to say hi! I posted a little at the beginning of this year, and the year before, but this thread rolls at pace I can’t keep up with  but I do lurk!
> Best wishes to all in our endeavor to use and enjoy and let go, and the process of figuring that out. Someone started a thread on using a bag for a week at a time. That really has helped me decide what I really like and/or works in a bag as well as what doesn’t, so from there it stays or goes!


That Is a great idea.


----------



## Lake Effect

dcooney4 said:


> That Is a great idea.


I should say helping, not helped! Still doing it. Speed dating my bags got me using them for a day or two, but using them for 4, 5, 6 days in a row made me more conscious of what it was like looking in it, taking things out/ putting back in, you get the drift. I’ll be back on that thread.


----------



## Lake Effect

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


Gosh, rest up and feel better, (you may recall) my almost birthday buddy! I can’t complain at all by comparison. I have been sore all over generally, but that is because I decided to bite the bullet and go for the Orange Theory fitness classes. I started last week. I am lumbering around, huffing and puffing with a class full of “kids” that must be half my age. But I am moving and extremely grateful I can.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *The plot thickens*! I called the YSL store in my city to ask about the brand tag. Evidently, the new models come _without_ the hanging brand tag. So the bag is correct as is.
> 
> Based on this, I’m going to keep the bag and simply search for “my” Chanel. That certainly makes me feel better about Saks and Saint Laurent. Whoop!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my bag woes. Lol!  No other friends would think I was sane with this level of concern about my bags.


I’m glad the situation resolved by itself.   And if I could give my opinion anyway, I think the camera bag is a very different style from the Lock Me, so they will give different vibe.


ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


Oh dear, I’m glad you’re alright now!  And I hope you somehow managed to celebrate your birthday. 


whateve said:


> I'm so sorry! That's terrible. I guess it spoiled your birthday. Great that there won't be any permanent effects.
> 
> When I fell and broke my arm and hip, afterwards I was shaking thinking that I was so lucky I didn't hit my head.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of online shopping these days too.


Healing thoughts to you!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I use Goodreads to keep track of the books I read and have. My favorite books were:
> News of the World by Paulette Jiles
> *Where the Crawdads Sing by Della Owen*
> Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Moneyman
> The Obesity Code by Jason Fung


*Where The Crawdads Sing* was, of all the books I read this year, my hands-down favorite. So much so that I'm going to "read" it again… this time as an audio book! I sometimes find it difficult to follow audio books since I only have time to listen to them for short stretches of time, but in this case I know the story, so I think it will work out well. 

There was an interesting article about Delia Owen in the New York Times last week. She was more surprised than anyone (more surprised, even, than her publisher!) that her novel became such a big hit!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> A lot of movement, yes, but if you are happy then we are happy for you!
> 
> *I may be moving to a much smaller place in 2020 too.  I'm already dreading the day that I need to clean up my present house!*
> 
> Net of 4 bags in is not bad!!  I hope your DH has recovered from that shopping experience of his.  But he is very thoughtful nonetheless!!
> 
> Sending you healing thoughts for your arm!
> 
> I hope the next piece will be perfect when you reorder!  Wow, lucky DD!


That sounds as though it's going to be a real challenge for you. DH and I did that when we retired and move out here to California… we gave away and sold a TON of stuff. In the end, it was a freeing feeling, but the "letting go" part was really hard.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> And - confession time - I fell for a Massaccesi purse… Mea Culpa!
> Juliet Midi in an extraordinary leather called Flor - it will be a gray floral with a lavender lining.


I spotted your post on the Massaccesi thread; so pleased for you!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thank you! I don't think I'll ever get full range of motion back but at least I can do most things. The real test will be next summer when I see whether I'll be able to swim.


I hope that moving it in water will actually be a benefit.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry! That's terrible. I guess it spoiled your birthday. Great that there won't be any permanent effects.
> 
> *When I fell and broke my arm and hip, afterwards I was shaking thinking that I was so lucky I didn't hit my head.*
> 
> I've been doing a bit of online shopping these days too.


See, and after my fall, I was thinking that I was so lucky I hadn't broken my arm and/or hip!   

The accident didn't _totally_ spoil my birthday. DH made a lovely dinner, and then…


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> *Oh dear, I’m glad you’re alright now!  And I hope you somehow managed to celebrate your birthday*.
> 
> Healing thoughts to you!


Fortunately DH was already planning to make dinner that night, at home. So I could stay in my jammies.  And we weren't scheduled to go out to any holiday parties this week. Which is fortunate, because I look like I went ten rounds with whoever the current prizefighter is! (You can see how well I keep up with sports.)


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!





ElainePG said:


> See, and after my fall, I was thinking that I was so lucky I hadn't broken my arm and/or hip!
> 
> The accident didn't _totally_ spoil my birthday. DH made a lovely dinner, and then…
> 
> View attachment 4624654


Dear Elaine, that is totally awful to hear about your fall and concussion. I hope you can allow yourself to rest and fully recover. Happy belated birthday, that’s a beautiful cake. Audio books ‘sound’ like a great idea.  Where the Crawdads Sing was one of my favourite books this year, too! @Cookiefiend @Annabel Lee


Cookiefiend said:


> I use Goodreads to keep track of the books I read and have. My favorite books were:
> News of the World by Paulette Jiles
> Where the Crawdads Sing by Della Owen
> Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Moneyman
> The Obesity Code by Jason Fung


Great recommendations Cookie, I have read Where the Crawdads Sing and Eleanor Oliphant. I would like to read News of the World. Thanks for the Kindle tip @Annabel Lee. Did you hear this book is being made into a movie starring Tom Hanks?
Wishing everyone a happy new year and good health/speedy recovery if you are healing.


----------



## 19flowers

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!





Elaine,   Hope you will feel a little better each day. Your birthday cake looks so yummy!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


Oh my goodness!  I am so sorry to hear about your fall. Your concussion had to be pretty serious to have all those restrictions. I’m glad your DH is babying you. And, I don’t think it’s so bad to treat yourself a bit through your recovery. 


whateve said:


> When I fell and broke my arm and hip, afterwards I was shaking thinking that I was so lucky I didn't hit my head.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of online shopping these days too.


I must have been doing too much skimming. I registered that you broke your arm but not your hip as well. Oh my lord!  I hope your recovery hasn’t been too hard on you. I’m wishing you every bit of health in 2020.


whateve said:


> I really like the YSL mono cabas. It is understated. I can see how it doesn't excite you but serves a purpose. I have a bag I use when I travel that is like that. It goes with everything so I can carry it for days at a time, but I like my other bags better.
> 
> I like the YSL better than the LockMe (Sorry, I'm not a LV fan.) I think it would be a good addition to your collection.


Yes, the m cabas has been a good workhorse bag - which is why I bought it. I think I need to get comfortable with my collection growing a bit. There’s no reason for me to think one or two out for an in anymore because I’ve done the right sizing of my collection. But, it’s a hard habit to break.

I agree with you and @msd_bags who say the YSL is a different look from the LV. More sporty / edgy. So, I think it will be a good add.   I just wish it was leather lined. But, again, I got it at such a good price that I’m not going to complain.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*My 2019 Goals Review *

I did pretty well this year!

1. _Sell 2 bags_ - I sold 7!!!   I didn’t see that coming at the beginning of the year. But, they were all bags I didn’t use often and had served their time. I don’t miss any of them even a teeny bit.

2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
I purchased one bag and was gifted 3 by Mr. S. No SLG’s in. So, Whoo Hoo! Goal met.

3. _100% success rate on purchases_
This is the most important metric for me. I want to permanently exit the flipping cycle and I think I’ve pretty much done just that. None of the 7 bags I sold were purchased in the last 4 years. So, I’m doing a much better job of evaluating what works for me than in the past. For a while there, I was buying 10-15 bags a year and selling half of them off within 12 months.  #dumbbunny

However, I am going to be putting the Chanel tote that I bought in January up for sale (with Mr. S’s health issues, I just haven’t had time or interest to do any listing.) I still think the bag is beautiful but, it just doesn’t function as I need it too. So, I’m giving myself a 75% success rate on purchases.

*My 2020 Goals*

1. _Sell 2 bags_
Unlike other years where I wanted to push myself to cut dead weight, I really don’t want this number to be any higher.  I’ve cut to the bone, use all my bags and adore just about everything I own.

2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
I struggled with whether this should be 3. But, I already know 3 bags I definitely want to buy and want to give myself room for one serendipity bag.

That being said, I have some relatively expensive jewelry items I want to buy. So, I may hold off on buying so many bags next year. We’ll see.

3.  _100% success rate on purchases _

4. _Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:_
• Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
• Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
• Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
• Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap

These are some of my absolute favorite bags in my collection. There is no good reason as to why I’m not wearing them other than the habit of wearing other bags. So, I’m going to actively wear my most fun bags as often as possible!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *My 2019 Goals Review *
> 
> I did pretty well this year!
> 
> 1. _Sell 2 bags_ - I sold 7!!!   I didn’t see that coming at the beginning of the year. But, they were all bags I didn’t use often and had served their time. I don’t miss any of them even a teeny bit.
> 
> 2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
> I purchased one bag and was gifted 3 by Mr. S. No SLG’s in. So, Whoo Hoo! Goal met.
> 
> 3. _100% success rate on purchases_
> This is the most important metric for me. I want to permanently exit the flipping cycle and I think I’ve pretty much done just that. None of the 7 bags I sold were purchased in the last 4 years. So, I’m doing a much better job of evaluating what works for me than in the past. For a while there, I was buying 10-15 bags a year and selling half of them off within 12 months.  #dumbbunny
> 
> However, I am going to be putting the Chanel tote that I bought in January up for sale (with Mr. S’s health issues, I just haven’t had time or interest to do any listing.) I still think the bag is beautiful but, it just doesn’t function as I need it too. So, I’m giving myself a 75% success rate on purchases.
> 
> *My 2020 Goals*
> 
> 1. _Sell 2 bags_
> Unlike other years where I wanted to push myself to cut dead weight, I really don’t want this number to be any higher.  I’ve cut to the bone, use all my bags and adore just about everything I own.
> 
> 2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
> I struggled with whether this should be 3. But, I already know 3 bags I definitely want to buy and want to give myself room for one serendipity bag.
> 
> That being said, I have some relatively expensive jewelry items I want to buy. So, I may hold off on buying so many bags next year. We’ll see.
> 
> 3.  _100% success rate on purchases _
> 
> 4. _Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:_
> • Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
> • Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
> • Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
> • Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap
> 
> These are some of my absolute favorite bags in my collection. There is no good reason as to why I’m not wearing them other than the habit of wearing other bags. So, I’m going to actively wear my most fun bags as often as possible!


Great job on achieving your 2019 goals and laying out your 2020 goals, Sparkle. I hope Mr. Sparkle’s health continues to improve. You’ve really done a great job of fine tuning your collection. Your least used bags are all beauties! Congratulations on knowing what works for your style and your lifestyle. Best wishes on enjoying 2020 and in everyone enjoying (improved) health.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Great job on achieving your 2019 goals and laying out your 2020 goals, Sparkle. I hope Mr. Sparkle’s health continues to improve. You’ve really done a great job of fine tuning your collection. Your least used bags are all beauties! Congratulations on knowing what works for your style and your lifestyle. Best wishes on enjoying 2020 and in everyone enjoying (improved) health.


Thanks, More. You always express the loveliest sentiments. My best to you and yours as well.


----------



## momasaurus

Lake Effect said:


> Hi ladies, just a yearly pop in to say hi! I posted a little at the beginning of this year, and the year before, but this thread rolls at pace I can’t keep up with  but I do lurk!
> Best wishes to all in our endeavor to use and enjoy and let go, and the process of figuring that out. Someone started a thread on using a bag for a week at a time. That really has helped me decide what I really like and/or works in a bag as well as what doesn’t, so from there it stays or goes!


Thanks for this post. Maybe that could be one of our challenges in 2020. Use one bag for a week. Or use only 3 bags this month, or something.


----------



## momasaurus

Annabel Lee said:


> A craft room and a purse room sound lovely! I know it must be a lot of work to clear them for company, but otherwise, that sounds ideal!
> 
> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry about your arm! I hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm also pretty bag content at the moment. I have a wishlist of a few things I know I eventually want to get,  but like you, I have my bases covered. Congrats on the Garden Party--that's a great year-end score!


Thank you! I am now in a gigantic shoulder-to-wrist cast, which is protecting myself from myself, IYKWIM.
The GP helped me scratch a green itch I've had for a while. 
Also my SIL has taken to making tote bags from old silk ties. Normally i hate stuff like that, but she made me a very pretty one for Xmas, LOL, so technically I have another one in.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


Very sorry to hear of your fall!! A lot of that going around right now.....


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you - it's this thread that encouraged me to really think about my purses!
> 
> Thank you sweetie!
> Happy New Year to you and yours as well!
> 
> Hahaha - well - I am totally guilty of having terrible shopping habits… but I have done so much better because of this thread. It has made me stop and think, and it's really helped with purses.
> I have a spreadsheet for my scarves (nerd-alert) and looking at what I'm *really* wearing has made me realize that while I like the twill 90s, I love the 140 mousseline - and the gavroches. They are so fun and easy to wear all year round - and you can tie 2 together!
> I think I will start more of a focus there, but I have to say that the scarves I bought this year in the boutiques are gorgeous and I'm not sorry at all!
> I'm going to hide my 'sales goggles' though - they get me in trouble!
> 
> You broke your arm!?! ohmigoodness!! I hope you're okay!
> I'd love to hear a review of your GP - I have been curious but not enough so to spring for one.
> 
> The heart wants what the heart wants - I hope your find your perfect gold!
> I bet your DD just about died! What a wonderful surprise!
> 
> We talked about it last night, I was very surprised by his reaction as he's been in the store several times. He looked at other bags - the Alma in particular because he liked the color of red and the leather - but thought that the opening would be too small and that I wouldn't like that (zomg - so THOUGHTFUL!!) which is why he went with the Twist. But in the back of his mind he felt that the big LV on the front was not me, and he didn't really like that shade of red, or the Epi leather.
> It's very interesting too that he is completely aware of things like that…
> 
> Thank you!
> I use Goodreads to keep track of the books I read and have. My favorite books were:
> News of the World by Paulette Jiles
> Where the Crawdads Sing by Della Owen
> Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Moneyman
> The Obesity Code by Jason Fung


What a great DH you have! Seems like a combination of good instincts, basic training by you, and loving attentiveness to your style and taste. When i was married it took my husband six months to realize i had dyed my hair, LOL.
Here's my take on the GP. it is a Birkin without the bullsh*t. And I have a Birkin. Both are just totebags. The B has feet and hardware and a fairly useless flap that no one uses. Good thread here, and easy to read between the lines https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/here-goes-stupid-question-birkin-or-garden-party.1021702/
Re scarf buying: Your collex is gorgeous - glad you have no guilt. And hiding the sales goggles is a good idea but oh so difficult!!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your broken arm, @momasaurus . I hope you're not in too much pain (but you probably are). And I hope that you mend quickly.
> 
> Princess Grace can be your role model for wearing your Hermès scarves as slings.
> View attachment 4624494


Yep. This is me. But i can't put my hair up with only one hand. Just try it!!


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


AAARGH!!! So sorry. This is a good time of year for keeping quiet, nesting, and burning lovely candles. I hope you mend quickly and fully!


----------



## momasaurus

lynne_ross said:


> Yes very annoying


I never notice the ads at all.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Need your advice / opinions. TIA
> 
> I took a step back from the Saint Laurent camera bag fiasco and thought about my collection when it comes to black bags. Other than a black tote, what I need is a dressy-ish black bag with good capacity to carry my things. I’m going to solve that by finally searching for the pristine black lamb Chanel single flap jumbo I’ve been planning on buying since I sold my black patent sf jumbo. I really should have already bought this.
> 
> However, once I get it, I’ll have 6 black bags which feels like a lot for my 23 bag collection:
> 
> • Fendi large By the Way
> • YSL Mono Cabas
> • Dior Diorama studded So Black WOC
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> 
> That makes me wonder if I need the YSL camera bag.  But, my black bags are by far the most used in my collection.
> 
> The reasons I’d get the YSL black on black camera bag are that it’s a great casual bag that can go with any jewelry / outfit and it would take the “pressure” off my LV LockMe II (my second most used bag) that I’m getting tired of using. Usually, I don’t buy bags that will cannibalize usage but, in this case I’d want it to do so.  Plus, I really like the look of the bag. It’s feminine and edgy.
> 
> The reasons not to get it is that I worry it’s too much of an “on trend” bag and will date badly. I’ll happily carry older bags unless they seem like part of a dead trend.  And, I worry about YSL quality since I struggled with my current YSL and have read about quality issues on tPF (although people screech about Prada’s poor quality and I’ve never had an issue with my Prada bags.)
> 
> Throwing in a wrinkle, I could sell my YSL black on black monogram Cabas to reduce my total number of black bags. I’m not crazy about it (it’s probably bottom 5 in terms of like in my collection) but, I do wear it quite a bit (it’s top 5 for usage because it’s “quiet” and works in tons of scenarios.) And for the love of Pete, I don’t want to sell any more bags.
> 
> So, help! Should I get the camera bag? Should I sell the YSL mono cabas? (here’s a pic of the latter in case that helps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624432


Get the camera bag. It looks both useful and beautiful. I don’t think it would date fast as they are to practical.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!





ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!


Oh no! Heal fast!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

While I have few bags, enjoy reading of others’ collections; I really appreciate “collection theory” discussions in general; and this seems a welcoming thread with a good sense of humor.

2019 opened with no bag strategy, but the seeds were planted given 2018 holiday travel experiences.

At the beginning of 2019
-Bags owned: Hermes DS w/couverture horse; MK tote; Warrior Creek leather shoulder & crossbody bag—identified problems: no bag with feet for nasty airline floors, didn’t want to injure DS; totes fall & stuff falls out; shoulder and CB bags difficult with H shawls/scarves; WC not large enough for fourbi transfer; not crazy about structured bags w/feet like Kelly or Birkin but travel requires at least enuf space to stuff in the occasional 140cm shawl.
-SLGs by end Feb: H couverture matching agenda cover used as wallet; matchey coin purse.
-Accessories: silk fourbi 25cm

By end February
Purchased soft-sided, optional shoulder strap, no-name tote for travel & miracle it didn’t color transfer onto fourbi! good for peace of mind at $24, but stuff can fall out on airline TSA rollers.

By end August
Rehomed DS, agenda cover, coin purse. DS purchaser carried H Evie GM, tried on and began to consider.

By end October
Purchased cute cheap tote with snap closure, but veggie leather just too stiff, tote too large to deal with on travels; this has become excellent Y/pool bag.

By mid December or so
-Lost mind and acquired Evie PM vibrato, canvas strap very comfy, bag will need some strip regluing, etc., early 2020.
—-Downside: nice bag purchase requires forgoing about 6 H scarves....arrrrrggghhhh; and fourbi doesn’t fit well so a different insert necessary, less convenient than direct transfer.

-upside for Warrior Creek, maybe: reacquire “transferring stuff” habits; use secondary black canvas shoulder strap for stability.

-acquired really cute obvious-so-notta birkin, 30cm, with painted sides, FEET!, inexpensive purchase but solid construction so no fear of setting grommets in ends for black canvas shoulder strap, no worries about big investment if doesn’t work out; eager to try traveling since can close the other-wise useless top or use sangles tight for TSA roller-derby.
—-Downside: even notta birkins lead to the rabbit hole of charm shopping.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh my goodness!  I am so sorry to hear about your fall. Your concussion had to be pretty serious to have all those restrictions. I’m glad your DH is babying you. And, I don’t think it’s so bad to treat yourself a bit through your recovery.
> I must have been doing too much skimming. I registered that you broke your arm but not your hip as well. Oh my lord!  I hope your recovery hasn’t been too hard on you. I’m wishing you every bit of health in 2020.
> Yes, the m cabas has been a good workhorse bag - which is why I bought it. I think I need to get comfortable with my collection growing a bit. There’s no reason for me to think one or two out for an in anymore because I’ve done the right sizing of my collection. But, it’s a hard habit to break.
> 
> I agree with you and @msd_bags who say the YSL is a different look from the LV. More sporty / edgy. So, I think it will be a good add.   I just wish it was leather lined. But, again, I got it at such a good price that I’m not going to complain.


You didn't miss it. I never mentioned that I broke my hip too. That was a fairly easy fix. They did a hip replacement and I was walking the next day. The arm was worse because I broke it at the top, near the shoulder, and they can't set it when it is that high. So they just have to hope it heals in the right place. I found out later that they gave me the wrong kind of sling, so that might have made it heal worse than it could have.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> Yep. This is me. But i can't put my hair up with only one hand. Just try it!!


There are a ton of things that are difficult with one hand. Cutting steak, buttoning pants, even writing without someone holding down the paper for you.


----------



## jbags07

momasaurus said:


> I have done really well with the "wear all my bags by the end of the year challenge." The few I haven't worn will be used this week. But I broke my arm today and may have to make some adjustments. The scarves will see plenty of use as slings!
> I'm happy with my bag collection and feel like I have all my bases covered. This week I picked up a canvas Garden Party for a song. (I can see more of these in my life, perhaps.) Anything new I buy will be a result of lusting after a color, or treating myself to some probably undeserved reward, LOL.




Very sorry to hear about your arm   Sending you hugs and wishes for speedy healing 

I just saw a pic of Grace Kelly on pinterest using an Hermes scarf as an arm sling...such a chic look....


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you all had a lovely holiday and I wish you a very Happy New Year!
> I had a great Christmas with all 3 of my sons and their families, but it’s back to work today.
> 
> Mr Cookie did purchase a purse for me. But it’s going back.
> He bought an LV Twist in the Coquelicot (red) Epi leather. He felt so awful about it that he didn’t even take it out of the car. After everyone had left last night and we were cleaning up, he told me about it. He said that he got a really bad/sick feeling in the store - he didn’t like the people around him, felt like the purses were cheap, the SA’s weren’t happy, he couldn’t remember what I had said I’d like (a wallet) and he just wanted out of there. He brought it in, and showed it to me…  and while it’s cute, it’s going back ASAP.  I can’t keep a purse that he physically felt ill over - yikes!
> At the moment I’m feeling so purse content that I don’t think I’ll bother looking while we’re there. If I find something while we’re traveling this winter, I might get it but i’m not feeling the  Wild and Crazy Need  for anything.
> 
> I'm going ahead and posting my Year End stats - I'll be crazy busy the next several days with end of the year stuff!
> 
> November/December challenge of wearing all my bags - I’ve worn all but 3 of the bags that aren’t summer only. I could still wear Miss Alligator, the yellow CoLab and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton in punch in the remaining few days, but I probably won’t.
> So that was 17 bags that did get worn!
> 
> December stats -
> Purses in - 1, Purses out - 2. A Massaccesi Tulipano Tote came in, I sold the LV Musette Tango and the Mulberry Blossom Tote.
> Scarves in - 2, Scarves out - 0
> 
> *2019 Stats*
> I had *17 bags come in* (zomg), and *13 went out*, for a net of 4 bags in.
> I had a lot of movement - of the 13 bags that went out, 10 of them came in either this year or last. I spent this year really figuring out what works for me in a bag, and then finding them. Of the bags that came in this year, 6 of them are absolutely keepers - Hermes BB Kelly, Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small, Coach Saddle, Dior Be Dior, Feragammo Studio Bag, and the MZ Wallace Mini Sutton.
> 
> I’m still trying to sell the Danse Lente Margot bag, and I bought a very cute straw Coach bag (it has a turquoise lining!) this year but haven’t worn it… so it might go on the chopping block as well in the summer if it goes unworn in 2020.
> 
> We don’t *need* to discuss my shameful scarf purchases    , but I do have a goal to purchase less in 2020.
> I looked at the stats for them - far and away my favorite format is the mousseline, followed by the gavroches. My top 5 most worn scarves were moussies - Plumes (both), Della Cavalleria, Tourbillons, Mosaique au 24, and Quadrige.
> 
> For fun I looked at other stats as well.
> *Color:*
> Black = 85 times. I *really* like black purses.
> Brown = 45 times. I include the LV Pallas Monogram in with brown.
> Blue = 37 times. I love that Picotin!
> Red = 16 times.
> 
> *Most worn:*
> 1) LV Lock Me Bucket - 35 times
> 2) Hermes Vespa - 29 times
> 3) Just Campagne Confort 1 - 27 times
> 4) Gucci Small Padlock - 24 times
> 5) Hermes Picotin - 22 times
> 
> And I read 25 books this year!



Wonderful tracking of your stats   What a great system to really look back at what is most/least used...and too funny about the scarves....definitely a rabbit hole as i am discovering


----------



## jbags07

[QUOTE="Sparkletastic, 

I (think I’ve) decided to reorder. I’ve been busy and haven’t done it yet but, I’ve been looking for a camera bag for a long while and I think one will work for me. The only others one I’ve liked are Chanel at 2x+ the price. I don’t value a camera bag like that.

The quality is good (I think) for the price point. Leather lining. Good stitching. We’ll see how it holds up.


It looks like a beautiful and practical bag, and the pricepoint is very good....compared to Chanel lol....i like the older vintage Chanel camera bags better but very hard to find them in great condition....worth reordering , it will be a great bag to have


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> Need your advice / opinions. TIA
> 
> I took a step back from the Saint Laurent camera bag fiasco and thought about my collection when it comes to black bags. Other than a black tote, what I need is a dressy-ish black bag with good capacity to carry my things. I’m going to solve that by finally searching for the pristine black lamb Chanel single flap jumbo I’ve been planning on buying since I sold my black patent sf jumbo. I really should have already bought this.
> 
> However, once I get it, I’ll have 6 black bags which feels like a lot for my 23 bag collection:
> 
> • Fendi large By the Way
> • YSL Mono Cabas
> • Dior Diorama studded So Black WOC
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> 
> That makes me wonder if I need the YSL camera bag.  But, my black bags are by far the most used in my collection.
> 
> The reasons I’d get the YSL black on black camera bag are that it’s a great casual bag that can go with any jewelry / outfit and it would take the “pressure” off my LV LockMe II (my second most used bag) that I’m getting tired of using. Usually, I don’t buy bags that will cannibalize usage but, in this case I’d want it to do so.  Plus, I really like the look of the bag. It’s feminine and edgy.
> 
> The reasons not to get it is that I worry it’s too much of an “on trend” bag and will date badly. I’ll happily carry older bags unless they seem like part of a dead trend.  And, I worry about YSL quality since I struggled with my current YSL and have read about quality issues on tPF (although people screech about Prada’s poor quality and I’ve never had an issue with my Prada bags.)
> 
> Throwing in a wrinkle, I could sell my YSL black on black monogram Cabas to reduce my total number of black bags. I’m not crazy about it (it’s probably bottom 5 in terms of like in my collection) but, I do wear it quite a bit (it’s top 5 for usage because it’s “quiet” and works in tons of scenarios.) And for the love of Pete, I don’t want to sell any more bags.
> 
> So, help! Should I get the camera bag? Should I sell the YSL mono cabas? (here’s a pic of the latter in case that helps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624432




I haven’t read ahead yet to see others responses....imo....camera bags are pretty classic....while they may not always be totally on trend, i don’t t think they will ever really be considered off trend.....and its a great classic easy to carry casual bag....having 6 black bags in your closet, i do not think this particular bag would be a superfluous addition....its a totally different type of bag than your Cabas so unless you no longer want that bag, i don’t think  you need to rehome it...


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry! That's terrible. I guess it spoiled your birthday. Great that there won't be any permanent effects.
> 
> When I fell and broke my arm and hip, afterwards I was shaking thinking that I was so lucky I didn't hit my head.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of online shopping these days too.



I am so sorry to hear you broke your arm and your hip!  The pain and recovery process must have been terrible   I hope you are feeling much better


----------



## jbags07

ElainePG said:


> See, and after my fall, I was thinking that I was so lucky I hadn't broken my arm and/or hip!
> 
> The accident didn't _totally_ spoil my birthday. DH made a lovely dinner, and then…
> 
> View attachment 4624654



Happy belated birthday, and what a beautiful cake, and very sweet DH 

Edit; missed the post about your fall!  So sorry to hear about your concussion and lacerations   Sending hugs and healing thoughts for a speedy recovery


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> *My 2019 Goals Review *
> 
> I did pretty well this year!
> 
> 1. _Sell 2 bags_ - I sold 7!!!   I didn’t see that coming at the beginning of the year. But, they were all bags I didn’t use often and had served their time. I don’t miss any of them even a teeny bit.
> 
> 2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
> I purchased one bag and was gifted 3 by Mr. S. No SLG’s in. So, Whoo Hoo! Goal met.
> 
> 3. _100% success rate on purchases_
> This is the most important metric for me. I want to permanently exit the flipping cycle and I think I’ve pretty much done just that. None of the 7 bags I sold were purchased in the last 4 years. So, I’m doing a much better job of evaluating what works for me than in the past. For a while there, I was buying 10-15 bags a year and selling half of them off within 12 months.  #dumbbunny
> 
> However, I am going to be putting the Chanel tote that I bought in January up for sale (with Mr. S’s health issues, I just haven’t had time or interest to do any listing.) I still think the bag is beautiful but, it just doesn’t function as I need it too. So, I’m giving myself a 75% success rate on purchases.
> 
> *My 2020 Goals*
> 
> 1. _Sell 2 bags_
> Unlike other years where I wanted to push myself to cut dead weight, I really don’t want this number to be any higher.  I’ve cut to the bone, use all my bags and adore just about everything I own.
> 
> 2. _Buy no more than 4 bags and 1 SLG_
> I struggled with whether this should be 3. But, I already know 3 bags I definitely want to buy and want to give myself room for one serendipity bag.
> 
> That being said, I have some relatively expensive jewelry items I want to buy. So, I may hold off on buying so many bags next year. We’ll see.
> 
> 3.  _100% success rate on purchases _
> 
> 4. _Wear my least used bags at least 10 times each:_
> • Dior Ltd Ed. Cream & Gold Diorama
> • Chanel Dark Grey Lamb Jumbo Flap
> • Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
> • Chanel 13c Red Lamb Jumbo Flap
> 
> These are some of my absolute favorite bags in my collection. There is no good reason as to why I’m not wearing them other than the habit of wearing other bags. So, I’m going to actively wear my most fun bags as often as possible!


Great success with your 2019 goals   And really specific and thoughtful 2020 goals   And wishing continued recovery and abundant health to Mr Sparkle


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> I am so sorry to hear you broke your arm and your hip!  The pain and recovery process must have been terrible   I hope you are feeling much better


Thank you! It happened in August. I'm much better now.


----------



## Elliespurse

The 2020 thread is "sticky" now: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...g-and-wallet-collection-any-one-else.1022226/


----------



## dcooney4

I just posted my goal in next years thread. I had never before stated a number because that scared me. I always went by the amount of shelf space. I like all the open shelf space I have. I made so much room this year I actually took some space away and added some sweaters where I could see them better. This year I had a sick amount of ins and outs but I now have only bags I will actually wear. I do have a few I would still like to sell, but even if those don't move I really like them enough that it doesn't matter. I have kept their spots open on the shelf until they come back from consignment and they are still counted in my collection until actually sold or given away.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> There are a ton of things that are difficult with one hand. Cutting steak, buttoning pants, even writing without someone holding down the paper for you.


Opening jars! Grinding pepper! Tying shoelaces! i am actually going out today to buy some of those velcro sneakers, UGH.


----------



## dcooney4

momasaurus said:


> Opening jars! Grinding pepper! Tying shoelaces! i am actually going out today to buy some of those velcro sneakers, UGH.


Why not some slide in sneakers like merrell or slip on ones.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Need your advice / opinions. TIA
> 
> I took a step back from the Saint Laurent camera bag fiasco and thought about my collection when it comes to black bags. Other than a black tote, what I need is a dressy-ish black bag with good capacity to carry my things. I’m going to solve that by finally searching for the pristine black lamb Chanel single flap jumbo I’ve been planning on buying since I sold my black patent sf jumbo. I really should have already bought this.
> 
> However, once I get it, I’ll have 6 black bags which feels like a lot for my 23 bag collection:
> 
> • Fendi large By the Way
> • YSL Mono Cabas
> • Dior Diorama studded So Black WOC
> • Louis Vuitton LockMe II
> • Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo
> 
> That makes me wonder if I need the YSL camera bag.  But, my black bags are by far the most used in my collection.
> 
> The reasons I’d get the YSL black on black camera bag are that it’s a great casual bag that can go with any jewelry / outfit and it would take the “pressure” off my LV LockMe II (my second most used bag) that I’m getting tired of using. Usually, I don’t buy bags that will cannibalize usage but, in this case I’d want it to do so.  Plus, I really like the look of the bag. It’s feminine and edgy.
> 
> The reasons not to get it is that I worry it’s too much of an “on trend” bag and will date badly. I’ll happily carry older bags unless they seem like part of a dead trend.  And, I worry about YSL quality since I struggled with my current YSL and have read about quality issues on tPF (although people screech about Prada’s poor quality and I’ve never had an issue with my Prada bags.)
> 
> Throwing in a wrinkle, I could sell my YSL black on black monogram Cabas to reduce my total number of black bags. I’m not crazy about it (it’s probably bottom 5 in terms of like in my collection) but, I do wear it quite a bit (it’s top 5 for usage because it’s “quiet” and works in tons of scenarios.) And for the love of Pete, I don’t want to sell any more bags.
> 
> So, help! Should I get the camera bag? Should I sell the YSL mono cabas? (here’s a pic of the latter in case that helps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624432



If there's one thing I don't question it's numbers of black bags. Half my H collection is Black, heck, 10/14 bags are neutral, 12/14 if you count navy and dark red. If it's useful use and enjoy.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> See, and after my fall, I was thinking that I was so lucky I hadn't broken my arm and/or hip!
> 
> The accident didn't _totally_ spoil my birthday. DH made a lovely dinner, and then…
> 
> View attachment 4624654



A very Happy Birthday to you 

I'm so sorry to hear about your fall, I really hope you're recovering now


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Thank you! I am now in a gigantic shoulder-to-wrist cast, which is protecting myself from myself, IYKWIM.
> The GP helped me scratch a green itch I've had for a while.
> Also my SIL has taken to making tote bags from old silk ties. Normally i hate stuff like that, but she made me a very pretty one for Xmas, LOL, so technically I have another one in.



Oh no, that sounds awful. I'm so sorry moma

Do you mean you have a new green Garden Party (and I missed the reveal!) or your General Practitioner literally helped an itch you had in your shoulder cast? 

Well I love 'stuff like that' one of my favourite skirts is made from silk ties bought when I was oil tour and made a stop in SF, shopping in Haight-Ashbury. I would love to see your tie bag, sounds an improvement on many of the recent Petit H designs (although I do like the stirrup reversible leather/silk tote). .

OMG, I have missed so much excitement on this thread. I am up a mountain ATM. We make it a practice to switch wifi off over the Holiday.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jbizzybeetle said:


> While I have few bags, enjoy reading of others’ collections; I really appreciate “collection theory” discussions in general; and this seems a welcoming thread with a good sense of humor.
> 
> 2019 opened with no bag strategy, but the seeds were planted given 2018 holiday travel experiences.
> 
> At the beginning of 2019
> -Bags owned: Hermes DS w/couverture horse; MK tote; Warrior Creek leather shoulder & crossbody bag—identified problems: no bag with feet for nasty airline floors, didn’t want to injure DS; totes fall & stuff falls out; shoulder and CB bags difficult with H shawls/scarves; WC not large enough for fourbi transfer; not crazy about structured bags w/feet like Kelly or Birkin but travel requires at least enuf space to stuff in the occasional 140cm shawl.
> -SLGs by end Feb: H couverture matching agenda cover used as wallet; matchey coin purse.
> -Accessories: silk fourbi 25cm
> 
> By end February
> Purchased soft-sided, optional shoulder strap, no-name tote for travel & miracle it didn’t color transfer onto fourbi! good for peace of mind at $24, but stuff can fall out on airline TSA rollers.
> 
> By end August
> Rehomed DS, agenda cover, coin purse. DS purchaser carried H Evie GM, tried on and began to consider.
> 
> By end October
> Purchased cute cheap tote with snap closure, but veggie leather just too stiff, tote too large to deal with on travels; this has become excellent Y/pool bag.
> 
> By mid December or so
> -Lost mind and acquired Evie PM vibrato, canvas strap very comfy, bag will need some strip regluing, etc., early 2020.
> —-Downside: nice bag purchase requires forgoing about 6 H scarves....arrrrrggghhhh; and fourbi doesn’t fit well so a different insert necessary, less convenient than direct transfer.
> 
> -upside for Warrior Creek, maybe: reacquire “transferring stuff” habits; use secondary black canvas shoulder strap for stability.
> 
> -acquired really cute obvious-so-notta birkin, 30cm, with painted sides, FEET!, inexpensive purchase but solid construction so no fear of setting grommets in ends for black canvas shoulder strap, no worries about big investment if doesn’t work out; eager to try traveling since can close the other-wise useless top or use sangles tight for TSA roller-derby.
> —-Downside: even notta birkins lead to the rabbit hole of charm shopping.


We love collection theory posts and yours is both thoughtful and fun! 

Isn’t the perfect travel tote hard to find? I have tried premium, contemporary and sub contemporary brand options. Still don’t have the right one. I’m glad you’ve found a solution that works for you! 

I’m not a H buyer. What charms do people put on Birkins? Other than the horse charm, I don’t think I’ve seen a Birkin with a charm. Do thy also tend to put charms on K’s and others?


whateve said:


> You didn't miss it. I never mentioned that I broke my hip too. That was a fairly easy fix. They did a hip replacement and I was walking the next day. The arm was worse because I broke it at the top, near the shoulder, and they can't set it when it is that high. So they just have to hope it heals in the right place. I found out later that they gave me the wrong kind of sling, so that might have made it heal worse than it could have.


Really?! I would have thought a hip replacement would have been an onerous recovery. Knee replacements are pretty awful recoveries which is why I’ve been highly resistant to getting my meniscus removed despite the fact that it keeps locking. (if it’s removed I will get arthritis down the road and require a knee replacement. 


jbags07 said:


> Great success with your 2019 goals   And really specific and thoughtful 2020 goals   And wishing continued recovery and abundant health to Mr Sparkle


Thank you!


dcooney4 said:


> I just posted my goal in next years thread. I had never before stated a number because that scared me. I always went by the amount of shelf space. I like all the open shelf space I have. I made so much room this year I actually took some space away and added some sweaters where I could see them better. This year I had a sick amount of ins and outs but I now have only bags I will actually wear. I do have a few I would still like to sell, but even if those don't move I really like them enough that it doesn't matter. I have kept their spots open on the shelf until they come back from consignment and they are still counted in my collection until actually sold or given away.


Don't be hard on yourself about the ins / outs. If it’s in the name of you getting to a good place, it was needed.

I know you manage by space - how do you organize? I think you have a number of bags that don’t sit up on their own. Do you have dividers on your shelves? I have a few bags that also don’t sit up on their own and have been wondering if there is a better way to store them than on their sides.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Thank you! *I am now in a gigantic shoulder-to-wrist cast, which is protecting myself from myself, IYKWIM.*
> The GP helped me scratch a green itch I've had for a while.
> Also my SIL has taken to making tote bags from old silk ties. Normally i hate stuff like that, but she made me a very pretty one for Xmas, LOL, so technically I have another one in.


That cast sounds incredibly cumbersome, @momasaurus . Heavy, too. And maybe difficult to sleep in… although I suppose it keeps you from re-injuring yourself if you accidentally roll over on that side?

Have you been told how long you have to be schlepping it around?


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Yep. This is me. *But i can't put my hair up with only one hand*. Just try it!!


Yes, but she was an ACTUAL princess, so I'm sure she had lots of people to do that sort of thing for her. And also to zip her pretty dress up the back. Whereas I'm guessing that you're living in comfy sweats?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> We love collection theory posts and yours is both thoughtful and fun!
> 
> Isn’t the perfect travel tote hard to find? I have tried premium, contemporary and sub contemporary brand options. Still don’t have the right one. I’m glad you’ve found a solution that works for you!
> 
> I’m not a H buyer. What charms do people put on Birkins? Other than the horse charm, I don’t think I’ve seen a Birkin with a charm. Do thy also tend to put charms on K’s and others?
> Really?! I would have thought a hip replacement would have been an onerous recovery. Knee replacements are pretty awful recoveries which is why I’ve been highly resistant to getting my meniscus removed despite the fact that it keeps locking. (if it’s removed I will get arthritis down the road and require a knee replacement.
> Thank you!
> Don't be hard on yourself about the ins / outs. If it’s in the name of you getting to a good place, it was needed.
> 
> I know you manage by space - how do you organize? I think you have a number of bags that don’t sit up on their own. Do you have dividers on your shelves? I have a few bags that also don’t sit up on their own and have been wondering if there is a better way to store them than on their sides.


The great thing about a hip replacement is that I can't get arthritis there. They often do hip replacements for arthritis. I had to use a cane for several weeks. It was difficult because I had to use the cane in my right hand as that was my only free  hand. Normally they would have given me a walker but since I had the broken arm that wasn't an option. We thought the hip replacement was the major injury but it was nothing compared to the arm.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> You didn't miss it. I never mentioned that I broke my hip too. That was a fairly easy fix. They did a hip replacement and I was walking the next day. The arm was worse because I broke it at the top, near the shoulder, and they can't set it when it is that high. So they just have to hope it heals in the right place.* I found out later that they gave me the wrong kind of sling, so that might have made it heal worse than it could have*.


Grrrrr… how frustrating!


----------



## Annabel Lee

ElainePG said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, peace on earth, and everything else that everyone celebrates… and thank you for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action the past week. I had a very bad fall a few days before Christmas, ended up with a deep laceration above my eyebrow that required 5 stitches, a major black eye, and… the most serious… a concussion.
> 
> They did a CT scan in the emergency room and I've been told that I won't have permanent effects from the concussion (huge relief!) but I can't drive for the foreseeable future, and I have to mostly stay very quiet. No loud sounds, no bright lights, no crowds, minimal screen time, and all that. Which is fine with me. Mostly I want to sleep.
> 
> But I'm feeling sorry for myself. So sometimes I want to shop.
> 
> My solution is to buy little consumable things, from sites that are having post-Xmas sales. Candles, body lotion, bubble bath, herbal tea, and more candles.  The house is gonna smell really good in 2020!





ElainePG said:


> See, and after my fall, I was thinking that I was so lucky I hadn't broken my arm and/or hip!
> 
> The accident didn't _totally_ spoil my birthday. DH made a lovely dinner, and then…
> 
> View attachment 4624654



Oh goodness, that is a serious fall! I'm glad you were able to still get in a good birthday celebration, and I hope you're up and about again soon!



More bags said:


> Dear Elaine, that is totally awful to hear about your fall and concussion. I hope you can allow yourself to rest and fully recover. Happy belated birthday, that’s a beautiful cake. Audio books ‘sound’ like a great idea.  Where the Crawdads Sing was one of my favourite books this year, too! @Cookiefiend @Annabel Lee
> 
> Great recommendations Cookie, I have read Where the Crawdads Sing and Eleanor Oliphant. I would like to read News of the World. Thanks for the Kindle tip @Annabel Lee. Did you hear this book is being made into a movie starring Tom Hanks?
> Wishing everyone a happy new year and good health/speedy recovery if you are healing.



Ooh, I didn't know that! I'll have to keep an eye out for it. That does make me feel I scored a good deal on the Kindle version--usually any kind of hype drives those prices right up. 



momasaurus said:


> Thank you! I am now in a gigantic shoulder-to-wrist cast, which is protecting myself from myself, IYKWIM.
> The GP helped me scratch a green itch I've had for a while.
> Also my SIL has taken to making tote bags from old silk ties. Normally i hate stuff like that, but she made me a very pretty one for Xmas, LOL, so technically I have another one in.





momasaurus said:


> What a great DH you have! Seems like a combination of good instincts, basic training by you, and loving attentiveness to your style and taste. When i was married it took my husband six months to realize i had dyed my hair, LOL.
> Here's my take on the GP. it is a Birkin without the bullsh*t. And I have a Birkin. Both are just totebags. The B has feet and hardware and a fairly useless flap that no one uses. Good thread here, and easy to read between the lines https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/here-goes-stupid-question-birkin-or-garden-party.1021702/
> Re scarf buying: Your collex is gorgeous - glad you have no guilt. And hiding the sales goggles is a good idea but oh so difficult!!!



The silk tie tote sounds lovely--I'm glad her gift was a hit! And your comparison on the GP and the Birkin is interesting. I wouldn't have thought of it that way since they have such different looks, but I see what you mean about the functionality.  



momasaurus said:


> Yep. This is me. But i can't put my hair up with only one hand. Just try it!!



I literally just tried it. Oof.


----------



## ElainePG

Thank you, everyone, for all the concern & well wishes. I'm not replying individually because I'm still supposed to limit screen time, but your good thoughts are much appreciated.   

I *think* I already posted my 2019 stats a couple of weeks ago, so I won't do it again. (Brain still very foggy). I'll post my 2020 goals over on the new thread in a few days.

See everyone there. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Annabel Lee

A little more end-of-year analysis:

Between heavy rain this year and annoying end-of-year colds/illnesses that caused DH and I to skip a lot of the social events we'd normally attend, I didn't have nearly the number of wears on all my bags I'd expect. While I do love my bad-weather bags, these were in much heavier rotation than usual, and my more delicate bags got neglected. And because we weren't too social, I didn't put too many wears on my evening/dressy bags.

I'm somewhat counting this year as an anomaly, but I'll keep paying attention in 2020 to see what I need.  

My 2019 goals were: 

Any new bags I decide to add must be 1) real showstoppers and/or 2) fill an actual need.


No settling. A couple of the bags I’m less thrilled with from 2018 were things I thought I could “make work” and ultimately couldn’t.
I did fairly well on this. I had two failures, and both went right back out again. Luckily neither was expensive. And I mentioned most of my ins/outs were direct upgrades, so I'm happy with that as well.

I'll post my 2020 goals in the 2020 thread. 

My top 10 most worn bags in 2019 were:

Coach pewter hobo bag (31)
YSL College bag (25)
LV Dauphine (24)
MbMJ Natasha bag (19)
LV bandouliere trunk bag (17)
Givenchy Antigona (14)
LV Monceau (13)
LV black and white damier speedy with red handles (13)
Black Born crossbody (12)
LV Alma in hot pink (11)


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> The great thing about a hip replacement is that I can't get arthritis there. They often do hip replacements for arthritis. I had to use a cane for several weeks. It was difficult because I had to use the cane in my right hand as that was my only free  hand. Normally they would have given me a walker but since I had the broken arm that wasn't an option. We thought the hip replacement was the major injury but it was nothing compared to the arm.


OMG in your arm. So sorry you’re dealing with all this. 


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, everyone, for all the concern & well wishes. I'm not replying individually because I'm still supposed to limit screen time, but your good thoughts are much appreciated.
> 
> I *think* I already posted my 2019 stats a couple of weeks ago, so I won't do it again. (Brain still very foggy). I'll post my 2020 goals over on the new thread in a few days.
> 
> See everyone there.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Hope you feel better soon! 


Annabel Lee said:


> A little more end-of-year analysis:
> 
> Between heavy rain this year and annoying end-of-year colds/illnesses that caused DH and I to skip a lot of the social events we'd normally attend, I didn't have nearly the number of wears on all my bags I'd expect. While I do love my bad-weather bags, these were in much heavier rotation than usual, and my more delicate bags got neglected. And because we weren't too social, I didn't put too many wears on my evening/dressy bags.
> 
> I'm somewhat counting this year as an anomaly, but I'll keep paying attention in 2020 to see what I need.
> 
> My 2019 goals were:
> 
> Any new bags I decide to add must be 1) real showstoppers and/or 2) fill an actual need.
> 
> 
> No settling. A couple of the bags I’m less thrilled with from 2018 were things I thought I could “make work” and ultimately couldn’t.
> I did fairly well on this. I had two failures, and both went right back out again. Luckily neither was expensive. And I mentioned most of my ins/outs were direct upgrades, so I'm happy with that as well.
> 
> I'll post my 2020 goals in the 2020 thread.
> 
> My top 10 most worn bags in 2019 were:
> 
> Coach pewter hobo bag (31)
> YSL College bag (25)
> LV Dauphine (24)
> MbMJ Natasha bag (19)
> LV bandouliere trunk bag (17)
> Givenchy Antigona (14)
> LV Monceau (13)
> LV black and white damier speedy with red handles (13)
> Black Born crossbody (12)
> LV Alma in hot pink (11)


Hoping you and your DH are feeling better. 

YAY! On no settling. That needs to be our #1 mantra on tPF.  There are sooooo many regret posts on here due to all of us “making do”. 

Any insights from your list of most (and least) worn?


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> We love collection theory posts and yours is both thoughtful and fun!
> 
> Isn’t the perfect travel tote hard to find? I have tried premium, contemporary and sub contemporary brand options. Still don’t have the right one. I’m glad you’ve found a solution that works for you!
> 
> I’m not a H buyer. What charms do people put on Birkins? Other than the horse charm, I don’t think I’ve seen a Birkin with a charm. Do thy also tend to put charms on K’s and others?
> Really?! I would have thought a hip replacement would have been an onerous recovery. Knee replacements are pretty awful recoveries which is why I’ve been highly resistant to getting my meniscus removed despite the fact that it keeps locking. (if it’s removed I will get arthritis down the road and require a knee replacement.
> Thank you!
> Don't be hard on yourself about the ins / outs. If it’s in the name of you getting to a good place, it was needed.
> 
> I know you manage by space - how do you organize? I think you have a number of bags that don’t sit up on their own. Do you have dividers on your shelves? I have a few bags that also don’t sit up on their own and have been wondering if there is a better way to store them than on their sides.


Most of my bags stand on there own,  the few I have that don’t fit in to one of those fabric handbag holders that hang in the closet. I also stick clutches and other small bags in it. I also have three that are a bit bigger and won’t fit in it and they are in dust bags and stacked . The are in an easy to grab place so they still get used often.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> Most of my bags stand on there own,  the few I have that don’t fit in to one of those fabric handbag holders that hang in the closet. I also stick clutches and other small bags in it. I also have three that are a bit bigger and won’t fit in it and they are in dust bags and stacked . The are in an easy to grab place so they still get used often.


Right now I have my 3 unstructured bags on a hanger by their handles which I know is awful. And, I have my other unstructured bags in a pancake on a shelf. But this isn’t optimal. I may try the handbag holders in the area where I hang my full length gowns. Thx!


----------



## eggtartapproved

See all of you in the new year, on the new thread! Wishing you and yours a safe and wonderful happy new year!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Right now I have my 3 unstructured bags on a hanger by their handles which I know is awful. And, I have my other unstructured bags in a pancake on a shelf. But this isn’t optimal. I may try the handbag holders in the area where I hang my full length gowns. Thx!


That is where mine is .lol


----------



## msd_bags

My goal for 2019 was a bit general - to have a more manageable collection.  I think I did well in that most of the “main” bags I added are being used fairly often.  “Main” meaning daily bags instead of weekend/special use/crossbody bags.  Additionally, I bought Tumis and Longchamps, but these are not “main” bags.  However, I know that getting these bags are itch scratchers, so I better beware lest I fall into a dangerous trap.

And just as 2019 is ending, I ordered another Massaccesi earlier today.  More of an SLG actually, but it’s a metallic leather (Africa in Lead) that might not be offered in the future. So I caved.  

Overall I’m satisfied with my 2019, but I will have to do something about the “itch scratchers”.  There are bags I wanted to re-home but have not done so, some because of sheer laziness and some for lack of market or I’m just not ready to let go.  Maybe this should be my goal in 2020!


----------



## dcooney4

This month has been a bit nutty as I received  gifts of bags for Christmas as well as having bought two in expensive bags . Normally if I buy and get rid of a bag the same month {as in damaged or something} and I don't count it. This time one came it was not love but I knew it would go immediately in my group, so I will count it as an in and out, since it did not go to where it came from.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Oh no, that sounds awful. I'm so sorry moma
> 
> Do you mean you have a new green Garden Party (and I missed the reveal!) or your General Practitioner literally helped an itch you had in your shoulder cast?
> 
> Well I love 'stuff like that' one of my favourite skirts is made from silk ties bought when I was oil tour and made a stop in SF, shopping in Haight-Ashbury. I would love to see your tie bag, sounds an improvement on many of the recent Petit H designs (although I do like the stirrup reversible leather/silk tote). .
> 
> OMG, I have missed so much excitement on this thread. I am up a mountain ATM. We make it a practice to switch wifi off over the Holiday.


I am lolling at the thought of the doctor poking a chopstick down the cast to scratch my arm. Well that didn't happen. I did buy a green canvas garden party 36! These could become addictive.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> That cast sounds incredibly cumbersome, @momasaurus . Heavy, too. And maybe difficult to sleep in… although I suppose it keeps you from re-injuring yourself if you accidentally roll over on that side?
> 
> Have you been told how long you have to be schlepping it around?


I don't want to think about how long this might all take. Sleeping at night has been tricky, so naps are becoming more substantial, but yesterday i nearly missed dinner with a tPF friend because i ran down the car battery taking a nap (yes, I had pulled over) between appointments. 
And nudging back to topic, i carried my Birkin35, which was not the right choice. it's heavy enough that I normally switch from left to right and from arm to hand carry, which i couldn't do with only one arm! The carre slings are working out nicely, though.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> Yes, but she was an ACTUAL princess, so I'm sure she had lots of people to do that sort of thing for her. And also to zip her pretty dress up the back. Whereas I'm guessing that you're living in comfy sweats?


I am much too vain to loosen my fashion standards. Leggings, short sleeved tops and oversized cardigans are bad enough, with a coat jauntily draped over one shoulder. But i can't put in earrings!!! I feel so slovenly.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

momasaurus said:


> I am much too vain to loosen my fashion standards. Leggings, short sleeved tops and oversized cardigans are bad enough, with a coat jauntily draped over one shoulder. But i can't put in earrings!!! I feel so slovenly.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sparkletastic said:


> We love collection theory posts and yours is both thoughtful and fun!
> 
> Isn’t the perfect travel tote hard to find? I have tried premium, contemporary and sub contemporary brand options. Still don’t have the right one. I’m glad you’ve found a solution that works for you!
> 
> I’m not a H buyer. What charms do people put on Birkins? Other than the horse charm, I don’t think I’ve seen a Birkin with a charm. Do thy also tend to put charms on K’s and others?
> Really?! I would have thought a hip replacement would have been an onerous recovery. Knee replacements are pretty awful recoveries which is why I’ve been highly resistant to getting my meniscus removed despite the fact that it keeps locking. (if it’s removed I will get arthritis down the road and require a knee replacement.
> Thank you!
> Don't be hard on yourself about the ins / outs. If it’s in the name of you getting to a good place, it was needed.
> 
> I know you manage by space - how do you organize? I think you have a number of bags that don’t sit up on their own. Do you have dividers on your shelves? I have a few bags that also don’t sit up on their own and have been wondering if there is a better way to store them than on their sides.


Re: H charms on bags....good questions! I paid passing attention to the charms as had no bag to attach. that’s why so hilarious when I found myself casually browsing them on the ‘Bay and h.com 
 not to hijack the thread but 1 example— @tlamdang08 has the cute new H bag— https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...wearing-today.1002401/page-1131#post-33495725


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> I don't want to think about how long this might all take. Sleeping at night has been tricky, so naps are becoming more substantial, but yesterday i nearly missed dinner with a tPF friend because i ran down the car battery taking a nap (yes, I had pulled over) between appointments.
> And nudging back to topic, i carried my Birkin35, which was not the right choice. it's heavy enough that I normally switch from left to right and from arm to hand carry, which i couldn't do with only one arm! The carre slings are working out nicely, though.


Sleeping was terrible. At the beginning I could only sleep on my back with pillows propping up my knees. My elbow would dig into the mattress and start burning after awhile. Then I would turn just slightly, not all the way on my side but just a little to take the pressure off my elbow. After I fell asleep, I would naturally fall back onto my back and wake up to a burning elbow again! I still can't sleep on the side that I broke everything.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG in your arm. So sorry you’re dealing with all this.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!
> Hoping you and your DH are feeling better.
> 
> YAY! On no settling. That needs to be our #1 mantra on tPF.  There are sooooo many regret posts on here due to all of us “making do”.
> 
> *Any insights from your list of most (and least) worn?*



Thank you! We never had anything too serious (especially not in comparison to what other lovely TPFers are experiencing)—just annoying colds, which were all the more irritating since it felt like at least one of us had some kind of bug throughout November and December.

For my wear stats, I did do quite a bit of navel-gazing on this. 

Most-worn:

A couple of my top 10 were also top 10 in past years, but I have FIVE bags in there that I bought in 2018 or later, which tells me I’m buying things I need, so yay for that.


My most-worn bag is the Coach pewter bag I got at the beginning of the year, and I’m not surprised. The metallic makes it neutral but not dull, so it goes with absolutely everything. 


There’s a huge spread in wears between my number 1 and number 10, but 11-22 are all around the same general wear count as number 10. So I’m rotating a lot, which is important to me. I get bored wearing the same bag too often.


My carefree bags are consistently in my top 10—I really do need this category for bad weather, situations where I don’t want to be flashy or where damage is possible (concert, beach, etc) I genuinely love these bags, and while I don’t need more in this category, I can’t do without these. 

Least-worn:

I mentioned this number is a little skewed as the weather has been horrible here, and my more delicate bags (suede, lambskin, vachetta, etc) have not gotten the rotation they usually would.  And our holiday-time illnesses also kept us from some of the dressier events where I’d wear my evening bags.


That said, I’m surprised by some of the bags I haven’t reached for as much. A lot of them are bags that can do double duty between daytime and evening, so I’m definitely at capacity on my “dressy bags” category.

For reference, my top 10 most worn bags in 2019 were:

Coach pewter hobo bag (31)
YSL College bag (25)
LV Dauphine (24)
MbMJ Natasha bag (19)
LV bandouliere trunk bag (17)
Givenchy Antigona (14)
LV Monceau (13)
LV black and white damier speedy with red handles (13)
Black Born crossbody (12)
LV Alma in hot pink (11)


----------



## Annabel Lee

whateve said:


> Sleeping was terrible. At the beginning I could only sleep on my back with pillows propping up my knees. My elbow would dig into the mattress and start burning after awhile. Then I would turn just slightly, not all the way on my side but just a little to take the pressure off my elbow. After I fell asleep, I would naturally fall back onto my back and wake up to a burning elbow again! I still can't sleep on the side that I broke everything.



I'm sorry, that sounds so uncomfortable. I hope you continue to make enough progress to be able to sleep on that side again!


----------



## whateve

My top worn bags in 2019 were
Balenciaga velo bleu lavande 2011 (25)
Coach soft Legacy Drawstring Midnight 25306 2012 (23)
Coach turnlock curb chain whiplash Dakotah black 33947 2014 (19)
Michael Kors Manhattan medium contrast trim leather satchel black 2019 (17)
Bottega Veneta Cervo Tote purple resort anemone 2009 (16)
Balenciaga Day bag s/s 2010 agneau outremer (16)
Coach cognac Legacy duffle 19889 2012 (15)
Coach Bleecker Edgepaint Leather Mini Preston white/blue 30344 2014 (13)
Coach vintage pre creed navy or black buckle bag 1970 (11)
There was a tie for 10th place among several bags, each with 10 wears.


----------



## ElainePG

Between the bags I released and the bags I purchased, I was left with 13 full-sized bags and 8 small/mini/dressy bags. This feels like a good balance to me… more in keeping with my actual (as opposed to my imaginary) life. 

My top five most-worn bags in 2019 were all full-sized bags:
*Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*, taupe with silver hardware (24)
*Balenciaga Town*, Anthracite with rose gold hardware (22)
*Valentino Rockstud*, Cognac with gold hardware (21)
*Marc Jacobs Mini 54*, Red with gold hardware (19)
*Mulberry Alexa*, Pheasant Green with gold hardware (19)

I also replaced the straps on three of these bags with wider fabric ones, to make them more comfortable to wear: the Mulberry Bayswater, the MJ, and the Mulberry Alexa. I love all three of these bags, but none of them balance properly. In 2020 one of my goals is to see if swapping out the straps will make them easier to carry, or if I'll have to put them on the chopping block.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ElainePG said:


> Between the bags I released and the bags I purchased, I was left with 13 full-sized bags and 8 small/mini/dressy bags. This feels like a good balance to me… more in keeping with my actual (as opposed to my imaginary) life.
> 
> My top five most-worn bags in 2019 were all full-sized bags:
> *Mulberry Bayswater Double-Zip*, taupe with silver hardware (24)
> *Balenciaga Town*, Anthracite with rose gold hardware (22)
> *Valentino Rockstud*, Cognac with gold hardware (21)
> *Marc Jacobs Mini 54*, Red with gold hardware (19)
> *Mulberry Alexa*, Pheasant Green with gold hardware (19)
> 
> I also replaced the straps on three of these bags with wider fabric ones, to make them more comfortable to wear: the Mulberry Bayswater, the MJ, and the Mulberry Alexa. I love all three of these bags, but none of them balance properly. In 2020 one of my goals is to see if swapping out the straps will make them easier to carry, or if I'll have to put them on the chopping block.


What mean you by this ... ”none of them balances properly?”


----------



## ElainePG

Jbizzybeetle said:


> What mean you by this ... ”none of them balances properly?”


Good question, and I'm not entirely sure I can answer coherently. I think what it comes down to is that they are all wide-ish bags, compared to their height, and they are all (relatively) deep, so they jut out from my body. When I would carry them cross body, the (thin leather) straps would cut into my shoulder, causing pain, but also causing me to feel "unbalanced."

Now I've put a 1.5" fabric strap on to each of the bags. I found one strap on Etsy, and the other two straps are by Marc Jacobs. Each of the straps is adjustable, which was important to me because I need my handbag straps to be a bit shorter than average (since *I'm* shorter than average, LOL!). The wider straps seem to distribute the weight of the bags better, making them more comfortable to carry.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ElainePG said:


> Good question, and I'm not entirely sure I can answer coherently. I think what it comes down to is that they are all wide-ish bags, compared to their height, and they are all (relatively) deep, so they jut out from my body. When I would carry them cross body, the (thin leather) straps would cut into my shoulder, causing pain, but also causing me to feel "unbalanced."
> 
> Now I've put a 1.5" fabric strap on to each of the bags. I found one strap on Etsy, and the other two straps are by Marc Jacobs. Each of the straps is adjustable, which was important to me because I need my handbag straps to be a bit shorter than average (since *I'm* shorter than average, LOL!). The wider straps seem to distribute the weight of the bags better, making them more comfortable to carry.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Yes, this I understand, and can relate!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Good question, and I'm not entirely sure I can answer coherently. I think what it comes down to is that they are all wide-ish bags, compared to their height, and they are all (relatively) deep, so they jut out from my body. When I would carry them cross body, the (thin leather) straps would cut into my shoulder, causing pain, but also causing me to feel "unbalanced."
> 
> Now I've put a 1.5" fabric strap on to each of the bags. I found one strap on Etsy, and the other two straps are by Marc Jacobs. Each of the straps is adjustable, which was important to me because I need my handbag straps to be a bit shorter than average (since *I'm* shorter than average, LOL!). The wider straps seem to distribute the weight of the bags better, making them more comfortable to carry.
> 
> Does that make sense?


I think I might need to look into getting a couple of these straps too.


----------



## momasaurus

Annabel Lee said:


> Thank you! We never had anything too serious (especially not in comparison to what other lovely TPFers are experiencing)—just annoying colds, which were all the more irritating since it felt like at least one of us had some kind of bug throughout November and December.
> 
> For my wear stats, I did do quite a bit of navel-gazing on this.
> 
> Most-worn:
> 
> A couple of my top 10 were also top 10 in past years, but I have FIVE bags in there that I bought in 2018 or later, which tells me I’m buying things I need, so yay for that.
> 
> 
> My most-worn bag is the Coach pewter bag I got at the beginning of the year, and I’m not surprised. The metallic makes it neutral but not dull, so it goes with absolutely everything.
> 
> 
> There’s a huge spread in wears between my number 1 and number 10, but 11-22 are all around the same general wear count as number 10. So I’m rotating a lot, which is important to me. I get bored wearing the same bag too often.
> 
> 
> My carefree bags are consistently in my top 10—I really do need this category for bad weather, situations where I don’t want to be flashy or where damage is possible (concert, beach, etc) I genuinely love these bags, and while I don’t need more in this category, I can’t do without these.
> 
> Least-worn:
> 
> I mentioned this number is a little skewed as the weather has been horrible here, and my more delicate bags (suede, lambskin, vachetta, etc) have not gotten the rotation they usually would.  And our holiday-time illnesses also kept us from some of the dressier events where I’d wear my evening bags.
> 
> 
> That said, I’m surprised by some of the bags I haven’t reached for as much. A lot of them are bags that can do double duty between daytime and evening, so I’m definitely at capacity on my “dressy bags” category.
> 
> For reference, my top 10 most worn bags in 2019 were:
> 
> Coach pewter hobo bag (31)
> YSL College bag (25)
> LV Dauphine (24)
> MbMJ Natasha bag (19)
> LV bandouliere trunk bag (17)
> Givenchy Antigona (14)
> LV Monceau (13)
> LV black and white damier speedy with red handles (13)
> Black Born crossbody (12)
> LV Alma in hot pink (11)


Great stats-congrats on wearing things!


----------



## dcooney4

I ordered some last minute stuff and I am counting it in now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I lost a scarf this year  (a gavroche) and just found another… so i *had* to get it.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think I might need to look into getting a couple of these straps too.


They have lots of reasonably-priced ones on Etsy, if you want to test it out. Also Mautto. The MJ ones are a bit better made, but only come with gold hardware, and putting a strap with gold hardware on a bag with silver hardware makes my left eye twitch.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I lost a scarf this year  (a gavroche) and just found another… so i *had* to get it.


Makes sense to me!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Makes sense to me!


I’m counting it in this year - hahahaa! 
(Cheating a bit because it won’t arrive till next week... but it’s not a ‘new’ scarf!)


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I ordered some last minute stuff and I am counting it in now.


I almost got something too!  But I didn’t in the end.  It was a Bottega Veneta long zipped wallet on sale at Selfridges at a great price, even with our custom duties and taxes.  But then I have downsized my wallet and am happy with my small one, so will I need a long one?  I’m glad I paused and when I looked a few hours later, it was sold out!  Pheeww, almost!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I almost got something too!  But I didn’t in the end.  It was a Bottega Veneta long zipped wallet on sale at Selfridges at a great price, even with our custom duties and taxes.  But then I have downsized my wallet and am happy with my small one, so will I need a long one?  I’m glad I paused and when I looked a few hours later, it was sold out!  Pheeww, almost!!


I was waiting for a super light backpack that just came back in stock today. Then added a light weight nylon summer bag to get a free long wallet. I was bad. I would have been good if it had not come back in stock . Now I want to be good for January.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I was waiting for a super light backpack that just came back in stock today. Then added a light weight nylon summer bag to get a free long wallet. I was bad. I would have been good if it had not come back in stock . Now I want to be good for January.


Oh, that was some last minute shopping before 2020! I’m with you, being good really needs effort!


----------



## whateve

Here are my official 2019 stats
5 bags in, 6 bags out
10 SLGs in, 53 SLGs out (most of these were keychains/purse charms)


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here are my official 2019 stats
> 5 bags in, 6 bags out
> 10 SLGs in, 53 SLGs out (most of these were keychains/purse charms)


Outstanding work whateve, great job on your 2019 stats!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Outstanding work whateve, great job on your 2019 stats!


Thank you! I'm happy.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Here are my official 2019 stats
> 5 bags in, 6 bags out
> 10 SLGs in, 53 SLGs out (most of these were keychains/purse charms)


Those are terrific stats, @whateve . Especially the SLGs.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Those are terrific stats, @whateve . Especially the SLGs.


Thanks! I still have too many! But now it is getting more difficult to decide which ones to part with.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Happy New Year everyone.

What are your resolutions?

One of mine is using all my bags, rotating regularly and I MUST sell any that I don't use..........I'm still deciding on some of the others   but I have started my "No Spend/Buy Year" managed a whole day so far without buying anything


----------



## Mulberrygal

Annabel Lee said:


> I hear you! I'm pretty good about cleaning things out that I don't use anymore, but we moved from a small house to a big one, and with so much closet space, it's really easy to get carried away and keep ALLTHETHINGS. This is not the best approach to keeping a workable wardrobe, and my issue now is inadvertently buying things that potentially steal wears from others. I've been tracking wears on everything in my closet, which really helps.





whateve said:


> Years ago we moved from a huge house to a smaller one. Our closets were full as soon as we moved in. The kids have moved out, and I have expanded into their rooms. One is a craft/sewing room, one is used for storage, and the other is my purse room. Next month they are all coming to visit at the same time, and I have to clean out all these rooms and find space, at least temporarily, for all the stuff I put in their rooms, as well as the garage which is half full of boxes for my sales.
> 
> Some of the stuff that I have stored is stuff I kept from their childhoods. I didn't want to throw their things away without giving them a chance to see if they wanted it.



Yes I was the same when we moved to a bigger house, we've loads of cupboards (and a walk in attic ) but beware they soon fill up   The more you have, the more "stuff" you keep! When my son moved out, I expanded even more, all our many cupboards, drawers, wardrobes and attic are full   I've been busy trying to clear them for the past two years so we can downsize now,  what we have is way too big for the two of us, time consuming to keep clean, look after and costly to run. It's funny how quickly you seem to go from wanting more space to less and you just don't see it coming, even the garden's is way too big now.

We've not entertained for years, my preference is to go out now so what would suit us well is a studio apartment with a small outside patio area and a beach opposite   I'm working on it!

I love my bags but I've been trying to reduce them to a workable collection. I'm down to 20 now (from a lot more) which for some is not many and others a lot..........it's personal to each of us. I don't use 20 now I'm not employed  and there are some I've never used.which definitely need to go but it's hard! 

I've not counted my scarves  but planning to! I've sold a few last year but not many.

Purses and wallets I've almost got under control. I sold off several large ones last year as I travel much lighter as I walk most places now. I purchased three small coin/card wallets and they're ideal as fit into my smaller cross body bags.

I'm planning to work out my stats for last year. It's good to have a place to declare them.......then hopefully I can look back on my progress 

As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I lost a scarf this year  (a gavroche) and just found another… so i *had* to get it.



I did that with a scarf ring (flat, g/s double-sided, Italian CdA) stolen from my hotel room 2014.  Could I live without it? No. If something's really useful/personal to you then it's totally understandable. I'm so pleased you found another, now forget the first, you may even find it again.


----------



## momasaurus

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I was the same when we moved to a bigger house, we've loads of cupboards (and a walk in attic ) but beware they soon fill up   The more you have, the more "stuff" you keep! When my son moved out, I expanded even more, all our many cupboards, drawers, wardrobes and attic are full   I've been busy trying to clear them for the past two years so we can downsize now,  what we have is way too big for the two of us, time consuming to keep clean, look after and costly to run. It's funny how quickly you seem to go from wanting more space to less and you just don't see it coming, even the garden's is way too big now.
> 
> We've not entertained for years, my preference is to go out now so what would suit us well is a studio apartment with a small outside patio area and a beach opposite   I'm working on it!
> 
> I love my bags but I've been trying to reduce them to a workable collection. I'm down to 20 now (from a lot more) which for some is not many and others a lot..........it's personal to each of us. I don't use 20 now I'm not employed  and there are some I've never used.which definitely need to go but it's hard!
> 
> I've not counted my scarves  but planning to! I've sold a few last year but not many.
> 
> Purses and wallets I've almost got under control. I sold off several large ones last year as I travel much lighter as I walk most places now. I purchased three small coin/card wallets and they're ideal as fit into my smaller cross body bags.
> 
> I'm planning to work out my stats for last year. It's good to have a place to declare them.......then hopefully I can look back on my progress
> 
> As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going


Awesome post. So much resonates with me. Expanding to fill the kids' rooms that they moved of - did that! Wanting to downsize to a place with a patio and a beach opposite - WANT!! Less stuff, more adventure - Definitely! I read a fun book called Vagabonding. My big takeaway was to Stop Expansion. Don't buy stuff, even stuff relating to new adventures. How often I have bought books and clothing and containers and equipment for a new and supposedly streamlined life, LOL. In the end it's just more stuff (I did buy the Vagabonding book, but used and cheap, LOLOL).

My 2019 stats:
1 bag in, 1 bag out
2 SLGs in, 0 out
24 scarves in, 16 out (not ideal and I hope to improve this in 2020)

For 2020:
CLARITY (20-20, get it?) and TRUST (broken bones will heal on their own time)


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are my official 2019 stats
> 5 bags in, 6 bags out
> 10 SLGs in, 53 SLGs out (most of these were keychains/purse charms)


Fantastic stats!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I was the same when we moved to a bigger house, we've loads of cupboards (and a walk in attic ) but beware they soon fill up   The more you have, the more "stuff" you keep! When my son moved out, I expanded even more, all our many cupboards, drawers, wardrobes and attic are full   I've been busy trying to clear them for the past two years so we can downsize now,  what we have is way too big for the two of us, time consuming to keep clean, look after and costly to run. It's funny how quickly you seem to go from wanting more space to less and you just don't see it coming, even the garden's is way too big now.
> 
> We've not entertained for years, my preference is to go out now so what would suit us well is a studio apartment with a small outside patio area and a beach opposite   I'm working on it!
> 
> I love my bags but I've been trying to reduce them to a workable collection. I'm down to 20 now (from a lot more) which for some is not many and others a lot..........it's personal to each of us. I don't use 20 now I'm not employed  and there are some I've never used.which definitely need to go but it's hard!
> 
> I've not counted my scarves  but planning to! I've sold a few last year but not many.
> 
> Purses and wallets I've almost got under control. I sold off several large ones last year as I travel much lighter as I walk most places now. I purchased three small coin/card wallets and they're ideal as fit into my smaller cross body bags.
> 
> I'm planning to work out my stats for last year. It's good to have a place to declare them.......then hopefully I can look back on my progress
> 
> As I've got older "less stuff and more journeys" is what I'm all about and where I'm going


Definitely in with the small condo, patio, beach opposite! 
Found one, but getting may require the following stat: DH — 0 in; 1 out.


----------



## ElainePG

momasaurus said:


> Awesome post. So much resonates with me. Expanding to fill the kids' rooms that they moved of - did that! Wanting to downsize to a place with a patio and a beach opposite - WANT!! Less stuff, more adventure - Definitely! I read a fun book called Vagabonding. My big takeaway was to Stop Expansion. Don't buy stuff, even stuff relating to new adventures. *How often I have bought books and clothing and containers and equipment for a new and supposedly streamlined life, LOL. In the end it's just more stuff (I did buy the Vagabonding book, but used and cheap, LOLOL).*
> 
> My 2019 stats:
> 1 bag in, 1 bag out
> 2 SLGs in, 0 out
> 24 scarves in, 16 out (not ideal and I hope to improve this in 2020)
> 
> For 2020:
> CLARITY (20-20, get it?) and TRUST (broken bones will heal on their own time)


This reminded me of a Thoreau quotation I first read in college. It still resonates: "I say, beware of all enterprises that require new clothes, and not rather a new wearer of clothes."


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Definitely in with the small condo, patio, beach opposite!
> Found one, but getting may require the following stat: DH — 0 in; 1 out.



Oh my  interesting stats for the year................hope that is a good result.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I think I'm good with my mini collection. Btwn gifting and selling, it's just obv indicators, I really dont need any more stuff.


----------



## canadagals1

Cookiefiend said:


> April's stats - a little early but I have time today
> I did the Color Challenge and the Less Is More challenges.
> I wore my rose/cream Camelia Roma once, I had intended to wear the Vespa too but haven't gotten there yet.
> For the Less Is More - I wore Gerard Darel seven times (out of town for business), Coach Quincy four times ( downtown for business - I have no idea how much this was but since I've had it for close to 30 years, the CPW is super low), and the Camelia Roma once.
> * Purses in - 4, Purses out - might be donating one.
> Purses in were a super cute Coach straw and leather Bonnie, Danse Lente Margot in coral (this is like a Picotin but much more structured), @Sparkletastic's Proenza Schouler PS Courier Small (love!), and a Retta Wolfe 'ligator bag in blue.
> This one might get donated… it's very pretty and I do like it but it's started to flake and crack. And I don't like that. I can't return it either so I'm kinda stuck.
> * Scarves in - 4, Scarves out - 1 - Yay!
> The 4 scarves in are all different formats - a plisse (L'Art du Temari) in bright pink, a pointu (H2O), my first Maxi T (Astrologie Nouvelle) and an HG - I found another La Rosee changeant!
> It should be here tomorrow, but I'll have to pick it up at the post office Tuesday because I won't be home tomorrow morning.
> I know this thread isn't about scarves, so I thank you for indulging me!
> 
> I also know I haven't been shopping my closet very well this month.
> My goal for May is to NOT BUY ANY PURSES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416795
> 
> (or scarves unless they are HGs)
> One month at a time, one week at a time, one day at a time.



Hi Cookiefiend! 

I'm new to this forum so hope it's okay to resurface this post. I came across Camelia Roma recently but can't find many reviews. Can you share some info on the quality of the brand? 

Been debating them or a bag from Ateliers Auguste and not sure if it's worth the risk shipping either to Canada. Thanks!


----------

